# USMB Coffee Shop IV



## Foxfyre (May 15, 2014)

There should be one place in the USMB village where folks can just be themselves and get to know each other as we would if we lived next door or worked together or joined the same gym.

This is a place to just come in and say hi, let us know what's going on with you these days, celebrate joys, concerns, jokes, music, hobbies, interests, love and life.

So check your spurs, sidearms, politics, and religious fussing at the door, come in to enjoy an adult beverage or a hot cup of coffee and a piece of pie or whatever comforts your soul, and let's just enjoy each other.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 15, 2014)

Okay we're back up and running yet again everybody. Sorry I wasn't here earlier but hope we don't lose folks in the transition.

And the statistics so far:

The original USMB Coffee Shop opened on 5-4-2010 and acquired 80,455 posts and 3,285,729 views before it closed on 7-30-13.
USMB Coffee Shop II opened on 7-30-13 and acquired 25,935 posts and 486,351 views before it closed on 4-14-14.
The USMB Coffee Shop III opened on 4-15-14 and is closing on 5-15-14 with 2,803 posts and 32,229 views.

The original two Coffee Shops had acquired roughly 100,000 more views before CK had to delete them.  I really hate losing all those great photos, especially of those of us who frequent the Coffee Shop, but oh well.

But at any rate, the stats for the Coffee Shop record now stand at 109,193 posts and roughly 3,904,309 views.

375 different people (give or take a few due to name changes) have posted in the Coffee Shop at some time.

I like to think this record is because of the really special people we have learned to get to know and love in the Coffee Shop, and the genuine affection, concern, and encouragement that can be found there. And there's always room for more folks who need or want or appreciate that.

Long live the Coffee Shop!!!


----------



## Newby (May 15, 2014)

I wonder why the number of posts  allowed have dropped so dramatically?  How did we get 80,000 + posts in the first one, but can only get to 2,800 posts before it gets shut down now?  That's a pretty significant difference.


----------



## Newby (May 15, 2014)

And Hi Foxy, haven't been around in a while, so thought I'd stop in and see what was happening, and of course, it was shut down.  What does that tell me?


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 15, 2014)

ok, I am here.  Foxfyre, my granddaughter is healing well; she will be back in school next Monday.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 15, 2014)

Hey Newby.  I don't know why the post/view count has been dropping from Coffee Shop to Coffee Shop but oh well.  Just so we don't lose anybody in the transition is the important thing.  Happy to see you though.  We've missed you.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 15, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> ok, I am here.  Foxfyre, my granddaughter is healing well; she will be back in school next Monday.



That's good Jake.  We'll keep her on the list a few more days.


----------



## Dajjal (May 15, 2014)

I made it, where's my coffee?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 15, 2014)

Over there at the bar, Dajjal--all the blends and recipes anybody could possibly ever want.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 15, 2014)

Oh, and could some of you photo shop geeks redo the owl in my sig line and make it a USMB Coffee Shop IV and make it a button to get us here and also the ENTER THE COFFEE SHOP HERE line that will take us to this thread instead of the old one?  And send me the coding?  I wish I was good at that stuff but I'm just not.


----------



## 007 (May 15, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> There should be one place in the USMB village where folks can just be themselves and get to know each other as we would if we lived next door or worked together or joined the same gym.
> 
> This is a place to just come in and say hi, let us know what's going on with you these days, celebrate joys, concerns, jokes, music, hobbies, interests, love and life.
> 
> So check your spurs, sidearms, politics, and religious fussing at the door, come in to enjoy an adult beverage or a hot cup of coffee and a piece of pie or whatever comforts your soul, and let's just enjoy each other.



OOooooohh... I LIKE this new Coffee Shop... CLASSY...


----------



## Foxfyre (May 15, 2014)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > There should be one place in the USMB village where folks can just be themselves and get to know each other as we would if we lived next door or worked together or joined the same gym.
> ...



Thanks.  I - er - decorated it myself.    I liked the comfy seating area just to jawbone with each other.  Around the perimeter are regular tables for dining, the bar is stocked with anything alcoholic or benign, caf and decaf, that anybody could want, the cuisine is suitable for any palate, and out of sight is the dance floor and pool tables and pinball and video game machines everybody was so fond of.  The bowling alley is up and running in the basement and there's a sports bar with big screen TVs on the second floor.

Oh, and also outside the view, on one side the wall opens up into that ocean view we were looking at the other day and the other side opens onto views of mountains, pristine forests, and a wild river.


----------



## westwall (May 15, 2014)

ALL HAIL THE POWER OF THE COFFEE SHOP!  Long may it reign!


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 15, 2014)

OK everyone, Don't blink......................


----------



## 007 (May 15, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I think I want to live there...


----------



## Spoonman (May 15, 2014)

and here I thought you all were trying to lose me


----------



## Foxfyre (May 15, 2014)

No way Spoonie.  And we're happy we didn't. 

Reminds me of between my sophomore and junior years in high school though--our church selected me as the youth representative to attend a national youth convocation at Purdue University.  We spent about a week at the convocation and then several days touring other interesting places.  And while I was gone, my folks packed up and moved!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 15, 2014)

Confessing that I just stole this from another location.  It was labeled "Wow Factor" there.  I concur.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIF3PyPdQkM]Dolphin Surfing, Woman Wakeboarding with Dolphins as seen on TV (WORLDWIDE!!) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Montrovant (May 15, 2014)

You need to hire new contractors Foxy; the ones you are using keep doing a sub-par job fixing up the CS.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 15, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> You need to hire new contractors Foxy; the ones you are using keep doing a sub-par job fixing up the CS.



You don't like the new decor??????   I'm crushed.  Crushed I tell ya. . . .


----------



## Montrovant (May 15, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > You need to hire new contractors Foxy; the ones you are using keep doing a sub-par job fixing up the CS.
> ...



I'm thinking more about the leaks and various mechanical problems which require the CS to be renovated or moved so frequently!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 15, 2014)

Oh that.  Well I don't pretend to know how all that works.  It isn't that big a deal to renovate and restart the Coffee Shop, though I really REALLY regret losing all those great photos of us Coffee Shoppers and the very personal photos folks have shared over the years.  Had I known that was going to happen I would have spent some time copying them.     But we can't stand in the way of progress.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2014)

Hey, the new shop is nice. A Cappucino bar would be nice.  Now I need to post all those celebs drinking coffee all over again... and no one will be any the wiser.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 15, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Hey, the new shop is nice. A Cappucino bar would be nice.  Now I need to post all those celebs drinking coffee all over again... and no one will be any the wiser.



I think we might remember most, but yeah, some are worth posting again.  And the bar serves the world's greatest cappuccinos as well as lattes and mochas, Irish coffees, and all the greatest blends.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 15, 2014)

Holy cow it is 3:30 already, I'm getting a house guest in a little over an hour, and this place looks like a small tornado went through it.  So I'm off and running for a few.....ya'll hold the fort and coax the herd back into the fold here. . . .


----------



## Jughead (May 15, 2014)

Newby said:


> I wonder why the number of posts  allowed have dropped so dramatically?  How did we get 80,000 + posts in the first one, but can only get to 2,800 posts before it gets shut down now?  That's a pretty significant difference.


Nice pic of Andrei Arlovski for your avi...haven't seen him fight in ages.


----------



## cereal_killer (May 15, 2014)

I'll try to explain this as simple as possible in laymens terms. 

Back in the day when the old CS was up USMB didn't have many threads that grew to huge proportions. The CS could bloat to 20K + posts without a hiccup because it was pretty much the largest thread around and the database could handle all the calls (hey somebody wants to view the CS, hey send out this new post to all the subscribers etc). As time went on and USMB began to accumulate other large threads they began to take up resources (naturally). 

So when a member was accessing the CS (already huge) it would slow down the site because all those other threads are taking up resources and now somebody wants to view/post in the CS. We'd get complaints of slowdowns and we could look at the database and see that the CS was the culprit.

Just recently we got complaints of slowdowns and saw that the CS and Tavern were the culprit, but there is a twist. Since these threads are active they are going to raise a red flag when we look at the database. You can see all the queries and the majority led back to the CS and the Tavern (which has also grown since then) The twist is  that whats happening now is that we have several threads that are just as big if not bigger that have finally grown so large that they are taking up resources just sitting there. So when people wanted to access the CS or Tavern it impacted the ENTIRE site. 

In short we've had to wipe out quite a few threads to get things back on track. Will the CS ever hit the xx,xxx post count again? I don't know. This site is busy and members are very active so we'll have to keep and eye out on everything

Essentially USMB used to be like a little snowball rolling downhill. Well now that little snowball has grown into a humongous snowball(threads and posts) crushing everything in its path. We shaved off a lot of the excess snow so things should be ok for a while.

Hopefully thats makes some sense. USMB is an aging beauty and she will get sick sometimes. She see's the best doctors so don't worry about nuthin'

Thanks for your time


----------



## Jughead (May 15, 2014)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > There should be one place in the USMB village where folks can just be themselves and get to know each other as we would if we lived next door or worked together or joined the same gym.
> ...


Absolutely. It looks like the type of Coffee Shop that may also house a cigar lounge.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2014)

Jughead said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Hear, hear!!!


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 15, 2014)

Wow.  Nice new place.  Soon there will be as many Coffee Shops as there are Rocky movies!  I like it.  The new water supply makes great coffee.  Oh, who can validate my parking?  Also, where's the dog bowl in case Taco gets thirsty?


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 15, 2014)

Going to be pretty busy until sometime on Sunday.  Will be out and about with poppies for our American Legion Post on Friday and Saturday.  Been busy all day tying up all the loose ends.  The weather here for the next couple of days does not look good.  Hope it doesn't have a bad effect on the activities.  Just in case I have my rain slicker all ready to go.  I love putting that thing on.  I look like a fisherman from Maine when I wear it!


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 15, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> and here I thought you all were trying to lose me



Nope,  [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION] is to blame!  He changed all the road signs and put in one way streets and detours and no parking yellow lines. He occasionally gets bored and with all that time on his hands he tries to think up new ways to shake up the old place and get the attention of the old timers.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 15, 2014)

Are cats allowed in the new Coffee Shop?  It would be a shame to get cat hair all over the place.  Just saying...


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 15, 2014)

Just got back from meeting with and speaking to the Boy Scouts, I addressed them on the importance of making sure every veterans grave has a flag for Memorial Day. We are giving them the opportunity to help lay out the flags in 2 cemeteries.


----------



## R.D. (May 15, 2014)

Nice Fox...
 Today is my anniversary, what a lovely place to celebrate


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 15, 2014)

Happy Anniversary RD


----------



## Sarah G (May 15, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Just got back from meeting with and speaking to the Boy Scouts, I addressed them on the importance of making sure every veterans grave has a flag for Memorial Day. We are giving them the opportunity to help lay out the flags in 2 cemeteries.



That's a great job for them.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 15, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, the new shop is nice. A Cappucino bar would be nice.  Now I need to post all those celebs drinking coffee all over again... and no one will be any the wiser.
> ...



Don't forget that we serve the best coffee Cubano this side of Habana.


----------



## cereal_killer (May 15, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > and here I thought you all were trying to lose me
> ...




yeah buts that's beside the point [MENTION=42916]Derideo_Te[/MENTION]!!!!


----------



## Ernie S. (May 15, 2014)

Jughead said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



We do and seeing we exist in cyberspace, we can legally stock the finest cigars in the world.


----------



## peach174 (May 15, 2014)

Very nice!
I like the new couches. Very comfy looking. I like the ocean view. 

Happy Anniversary RD !!!!!!!

We only had the last coffee shop for a month.
Will we have to get new ones every month now?
Inquiring minds want t know.


----------



## Jughead (May 15, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Cohiba's! The best Cuban cigars. My favorite Cubans are the cigarillos. Nothing beats a Cohiba Cigarillo.


----------



## peach174 (May 15, 2014)

cereal_killer said:


> I'll try to explain this as simple as possible in laymens terms.
> 
> Back in the day when the old CS was up USMB didn't have many threads that grew to huge proportions. The CS could bloat to 20K + posts without a hiccup because it was pretty much the largest thread around and the database could handle all the calls (hey somebody wants to view the CS, hey send out this new post to all the subscribers etc). As time went on and USMB began to accumulate other large threads they began to take up resources (naturally).
> 
> ...



Does our images have a lot to do with it or is it just the larger threads?
Should we just talk more with less pictures?
I know that graphics use up an awful lot of space.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 15, 2014)

Okay, house guest is arrived and I managed to kick enough stuff under beds etc. to be pretty ready.  Hombre brought home ribs from Applebees so I didn't have to cook.

I forgot to mention the open air but climate controlled and perfectly ventilated smoking deck for the cigar afficionados and other smokers.  You don't have to be a smoker to go there to enjoy the smell of a really good cigar, which I do, or a great smelling pipe tobacco, which I do.

Congrats to Mr and Mrs RD on their anniversary!!!

WTG to Ollie and yes, what a wonderful community service project for the Boy Scouts!

And thanks to C_K for the explanation.  The way I understand it, we will be moving the Coffee Shop about every 2000 posts unless admin comes up with some kind of fix so we don't have to.  We are not only an active thread with participants, but we attract a lot of views from both in house and from lurkers out there on the internet.   But as long as you guys want this place to hang out there will be a Coffee Shop.


----------



## cereal_killer (May 15, 2014)

peach174 said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> > I'll try to explain this as simple as possible in laymens terms.
> ...


just the large threads that have been going on for a long time.



The normal life cycle of a thread is usually a couple of months. Here a lot of them go on for several months even years.



Pics are fine


----------



## Foxfyre (May 15, 2014)

Oh, and thanks to Derideo_Te for recoding the Owl and entry message in my sig line.  It now gets us to the current Coffee Shop.  Since it appears we may have to move fairly often now, maybe when somebody has time to fix the owl icon, let's just take the number off of it and make it the USMB Coffee Shop.  That way it won't have to be redone every time.


----------



## MeBelle (May 15, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> OK everyone, Don't blink......................





 [MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION]  Nice new digs. :thup to the leather couches!


----------



## AquaAthena (May 15, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, the new shop is nice. A Cappucino bar would be nice.  Now I need to post all those celebs drinking coffee all over again... and no one will be any the wiser.
> ...



Yes^^^^

Your business is still the sweetest place in the community, Foxfyre, and I love coming here.   Thanks for your patience and goodwill.


----------



## Spoonman (May 15, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Oh, and thanks to Derideo_Te for recoding the Owl and entry message in my sig line.  It now gets us to the current Coffee Shop.  Since it appears we may have to move fairly often now, maybe when somebody has time to fix the owl icon, let's just take the number off of it and make it the USMB Coffee Shop.  That way it won't have to be redone every time.



where's that pacer guy when you need him


----------



## Foxfyre (May 15, 2014)

MeBelle60 said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > OK everyone, Don't blink......................
> ...



So Mebelle, what production are you casting in your sig line?


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 15, 2014)




----------



## Bloodrock44 (May 15, 2014)

Wow! Nice new digs. Went to the daughters sports banquet. Steak was great. Munchkin lettered in 2 sports but I was most proud of the scholar athlete award she got for her 3.8 GPA. They're spending the night at school cause they have to get up at 4 to head to the airport for their Alaska cruise. Wasn't home 5 minutes and got a text saying she missed us already.


----------



## Againsheila (May 15, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay we're back up and running yet again everybody. Sorry I wasn't here earlier but hope we don't lose folks in the transition.
> 
> And the statistics so far:
> 
> ...



There's already nearly 50 posts in here and I just got here.  I don't think I'll read them all.  I'm thinking we might have to hold back on the pictures.  That was only ONE month.


----------



## HelenaHandbag (May 15, 2014)

Subscribed.


----------



## 007 (May 15, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Are cats allowed in the new Coffee Shop?  It would be a shame to get cat hair all over the place.  Just saying...



I think it should be mandatory to allow cats. They just might save us from some dog that erroneously decides to chew on our leg.


----------



## Mertex (May 15, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> No way Spoonie.  And we're happy we didn't.
> 
> Reminds me of between my sophomore and junior years in high school though--our church selected me as the youth representative to attend a national youth convocation at Purdue University.  We spent about a week at the convocation and then several days touring other interesting places.  And while I was gone, my folks packed up and moved!




They did leave a forwarding address, didn't they?...


----------



## Mertex (May 15, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Are cats allowed in the new Coffee Shop?  It would be a shame to get cat hair all over the place.  Just saying...




Hey, I resemble that remark......

Just for that..................I invited a few over, they're all on the way over here.....Enjoy!...


----------



## AquaAthena (May 15, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay we're back up and running yet again everybody. Sorry I wasn't here earlier but hope we don't lose folks in the transition.
> ...



Bolded by moi:  I agree!


----------



## 007 (May 15, 2014)

cereal_killer said:


> just the large threads that have been going on for a long time.
> 
> The normal life cycle of a thread is usually a couple of months. Here a lot of them go on for several months even years.
> 
> *Pics are fine*



Thought I'd bump this post of c_k's, because I was thinking the same thing about pics taking up a lot of bandwidth causing the CS to drag down the site, but, according to c_k, that doesn't appear to be the case.


----------



## Mertex (May 15, 2014)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > There should be one place in the USMB village where folks can just be themselves and get to know each other as we would if we lived next door or worked together or joined the same gym.
> ...




Dang, do we have to wear shoes to come in here now?  Sometimes I liked coming into the Coffee Shop in my robe and pj's and slippers....will I still be able to do that?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 15, 2014)

Mertex said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Your robe and pj's and slippers might be a tad over dressed for some, but quite appropriate for the Coffee Shop--especially for breakfast and the evening winding down period.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 15, 2014)

Yes Pics are fine according to C_K--the problem is the huge amount of traffic on this and some other threads, but that is a good thing even if we have to move more often.  We sure don't want to slow that down.  

But it has been a long, difficult day for some reason and I'm thinking I'll turn in early tonight.

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Margs mom, 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
Blackhawks mom, 
Newby's mom, 
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana,
TK, and TK's grandma,
 Sheilas sore foot and friend Shirley,
Meister and his mom,
Testarosa
Drake's injured friend, 
PixieStix's sister, 
Hollie's stepdad, 
Coyote's father-in-law, 
Spoonie, Ringel, Sheila, and 007's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Avg-Joe & furry companion Boo
Pix,
Noomi's impending oral surgery,
Becki!!! and Beckis hubby,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Ernie and his friend Royce's family, especially Alisha, as they prepare for the final goodbye,
Sheila and Andrew,
Ringel and his family as they prepare for the final goodbye for his dad,
Jake's granddaughter Susan,
Ollie's daughter Angie,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and Sunshine.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 15, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> There should be one place in the USMB village where folks can just be themselves and get to know each other as we would if we lived next door or worked together or joined the same gym.
> 
> This is a place to just come in and say hi, let us know what's going on with you these days, celebrate joys, concerns, jokes, music, hobbies, interests, love and life.
> 
> So check your spurs, sidearms, politics, and religious fussing at the door, come in to enjoy an adult beverage or a hot cup of coffee and a piece of pie or whatever comforts your soul, and let's just enjoy each other.



I was kinda thinking we should go retro......... and simple.........


----------



## Montrovant (May 15, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > There should be one place in the USMB village where folks can just be themselves and get to know each other as we would if we lived next door or worked together or joined the same gym.
> ...



I've got to say, I question whether either of those places actually has any coffee....


----------



## Sherry (May 15, 2014)

Good to hear that pics aren't a problem, because that's my thing...sometimes a pic is all I feel like posting because it best expresses my mood.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Wow.  Nice new place.  Soon there will be as many Coffee Shops as there are Rocky movies!  I like it.  The new water supply makes great coffee.  Oh, who can validate my parking?  Also, where's the dog bowl in case Taco gets thirsty?


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2014)

cereal_killer said:


> I'll try to explain this as simple as possible in laymens terms.
> 
> Back in the day when the old CS was up USMB didn't have many threads that grew to huge proportions. The CS could bloat to 20K + posts without a hiccup because it was pretty much the largest thread around and the database could handle all the calls (hey somebody wants to view the CS, hey send out this new post to all the subscribers etc). As time went on and USMB began to accumulate other large threads they began to take up resources (naturally).
> 
> ...





So, when the CS goes from this:








to this:










then it needs this:








or was it this?


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2014)

Good morning everybody, and TGIF!


In honor of the christening of CS IV, today is blond (or grey), brunette and redhead (or auburn) day!


Today's celebs no. 1 drinking coffee:






Gwynweth Paltrow








Lucy Liu








Miley Cyrus


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2014)

Today's celebs no. 2 drinking coffee (grey, brunette, redhead):






Paul Newman







Peter Sellers







Jon Bon Jovi


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2014)

And, today's coffee funnies:





















Have a great Friday!


----------



## Againsheila (May 16, 2014)

I don't know why but when I saw this, I thought of Ollie and had to share.


----------



## Sherry (May 16, 2014)

With Signs Like This, Married Couples May Never Fight Again


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (May 16, 2014)

Sherry said:


> With Signs Like This, Married Couples May Never Fight Again



HaHa!


----------



## Grandma (May 16, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Does our images have a lot to do with it or is it just the larger threads?
> Should we just talk more with less pictures?
> I know that graphics use up an awful lot of space.



This will help:

When someone posts a large image, just quote their text when you want to comment on it.

If they post a strip of smaller images, just quote the one you like best.

If the member above you quoted the pic, use the up arrows ^^^^ and comment without quoting.

When you're quoting text, delete everything that you aren't commenting on/replying to.


----------



## Sarah G (May 16, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Good to hear that pics aren't a problem, because that's my thing...sometimes a pic is all I feel like posting because it best expresses my mood.



Pics are fun but I can't see how they aren't the problem.  That and all the Youtube music threads.  

I've been wrong before though.


----------



## Grandma (May 16, 2014)

^^^

I agree. Big siggies too.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 16, 2014)

Up early this morning and have had my coffee.  Will be leaving soon to get Poppy Day started at the Mobil Station at 0600.  Not a great weather day for it.  It's 37 outside and raining.  However, into each life a little rain must fall!  Hope everybody has a great day.


----------



## Grandma (May 16, 2014)

Has Noomi been by yet?


----------



## Noomi (May 16, 2014)

Grandma said:


> Has Noomi been by yet?



What have I missed?


----------



## Noomi (May 16, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Jon Bon Jovi



*drool*


----------



## Sarah G (May 16, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Nice Fox...
> Today is my anniversary, what a lovely place to celebrate



Happy Anniversary, RD.


----------



## R.D. (May 16, 2014)




----------



## peach174 (May 16, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Good to hear that pics aren't a problem, because that's my thing...sometimes a pic is all I feel like posting because it best expresses my mood.
> ...



Well I believe Cereal Killer who says it is the long threads and not the images at all.
He told us that they are fine.


----------



## Jughead (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Ringel05 (May 16, 2014)

Infamous "person" drinking coffee:


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 16, 2014)

Good morning, folks.  Outta here in a few minutes for the day.


----------



## 007 (May 16, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Up early this morning and have had my coffee.  Will be leaving soon to get Poppy Day started at the Mobil Station at 0600.  Not a great weather day for it.  It's 37 outside and raining.  However, into each life a little rain must fall!  Hope everybody has a great day.



Yup, about the same temp here but we have sunshine. They did have FREEZE warnings out for low lying areas last night. I'll tell ya, the cold here just does NOT want to GIVE UP this year. You'd think we were back in MARCH, not the middle of MAY. Might be why 39,000+ people moved OUT of Wisconsin last year. They can't stand the cold.... or the TAXES.




So... what the hell am I doing here? ...


----------



## peach174 (May 16, 2014)

Morning !

Friday's grin


----------



## Mertex (May 16, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Jon Bon Jovi




Oooh, now you're talking...


----------



## Mertex (May 16, 2014)

[MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION]

In case you decide to change the logo for the CS IV sign....a suggestion...


----------



## Foxfyre (May 16, 2014)

Sherry said:


> With Signs Like This, Married Couples May Never Fight Again



When we built our last home in Kansas, it was a bi-level--the front entrance was between the upper and lower floors so you went up to the living room/dining room areas and bedrooms and you went down to the very large family room and oversized garage.  But because we did all our entertaining in the family room, we wanted bathroom facilities at the lower level.  So the contractor built in a tiny bathroom--a commode, small sink, and some floor to ceiling shelves.  All in all, it was about 5' by 8'.  And I let Hombre, who is color blind on some colors, choose the wallpaper for that one tiny room.

He picked this wildly brightly colored, ultra modern psychadelic graphic in a shiny texture that had a definite 3-D effect when you looked at it.  You almost felt you needed to provide sun glasses to our guests who were going in there.  The house sold anyway some years later.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 16, 2014)

And good morning everybody.  The great warm up begins for us today--I'm waiting for the A/C to come on to announce the arrival of spring in New Mexico.    Who would have thought that I, who dislikes hot weather, would be anxiously awaiting temps in the high 80's.

And yes, for those who weren't in on yesterday's discussion, C_K came by to explain that it is the high traffic on the long threads that is the problem, and not the photos or videos that we post.  So we sure don't want to cut down on the traffic--that's what the Coffee Shop is for--and we don't need to hold back on the photos and videos.  I'll just have a brand new remodeled Coffee Shop ready to go when we get to 2000 posts.


----------



## 007 (May 16, 2014)

Mertex said:


> [MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION]
> 
> In case you decide to change the logo for the CS IV sign....a suggestion...



Oh that's right... we'll need a new CS pic with IV in it.

I've got to get with the program here at home right now, but I can work on one later.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 16, 2014)

Up in the Springs for the weekend, the Mrs has a job interview up here today then we have to start inventorying everything in the house.  Have to call Century Link and Comcast, see what I need to cancel Century Link and switch Comcast to a basic cable with internet.


----------



## AquaAthena (May 16, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> And good morning everybody.  The great warm up begins for us today--I'm waiting for the A/C to come on to announce the arrival of spring in New Mexico.    Who would have thought that I, who dislikes hot weather, would be anxiously awaiting temps in the high 80's.
> 
> And yes, for those who weren't in on yesterday's discussion, C_K came by to explain that it is the high traffic on the long threads that is the problem, and not the photos or videos that we post.  So we sure don't want to cut down on the traffic--that's what the Coffee Shop is for--and we don't need to hold back on the photos and videos.  I'll just have a brand new remodeled Coffee Shop ready to go when we get to 2000 posts.



Man, it has been scorching here. Day and night. Can't sleep. Too humid. Day before yesterday was the hottest day in the history of forecasting weather, in my town, on the coast. It was 99 degrees outside. Add 20 degrees to that for the inside... The forecast is for a hotter than usual summer. And no A/C.....

Good for you foxy, to have A/C...


----------



## AquaAthena (May 16, 2014)

Grandma said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Does our images have a lot to do with it or is it just the larger threads?
> ...



      Great ideas, Grandma. `Sides, for some of us, too many pictures just gets scrolled over.


----------



## 007 (May 16, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I agree, and I do most of them.


----------



## 007 (May 16, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And good morning everybody.  The great warm up begins for us today--I'm waiting for the A/C to come on to announce the arrival of spring in New Mexico.    Who would have thought that I, who dislikes hot weather, would be anxiously awaiting temps in the high 80's.
> ...


Well, it's a real roller coaster for America then, because we've had record cold here, and I mean the coldest ON record. The jet stream, for whatever DAMN reason, has decided to make this huge dip down over the upper and mid eastern half of America, while going up in your area. It's a massive whip lash S path, and I wish ta heck it would straighten itself OUT!

And by the way... that was an official bitch about the weather bitch from the VP of the bitch about the weather club...


----------



## Againsheila (May 16, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Infamous "person" drinking coffee:



You know, all these "famous" people drinking coffee are just alien to me.


----------



## Againsheila (May 16, 2014)

beautiful sunny day here in the pacific northwest.  Have lots of problems to try to straighten out today.  Not happy about any of it.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 16, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And good morning everybody.  The great warm up begins for us today--I'm waiting for the A/C to come on to announce the arrival of spring in New Mexico.    Who would have thought that I, who dislikes hot weather, would be anxiously awaiting temps in the high 80's.
> ...



Geez, that would be intolerable for me, Aqua.  I don't handle the heat very well any more.  I dislike being cold, too, but it doesn't make me feel terrible and I can usually put on enough clothes to get warm.  Can't always take enough off to get cool though.

I sometimes wonder how we managed back in the days when only the very very rich had air conditioning?  Sometimes we just slept outside on very hot summer nights--it was safe to do that back then--but we lived, went to school, went to work with no air conditioning available when the temps were 80s, 90s, 100+.  I was a young adult and married before I could enjoy air conditioning and then it was a small evaporative cooler placed in a window.  We bought it second hand, I think at an estate or yard sale or something.

But it has been a wild ride weatherwise.  Two days ago we were under a hard freeze warning and today it will go into the high 80's and the forecast is for low 90's for the weekend and beyond.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 16, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> beautiful sunny day here in the pacific northwest.  Have lots of problems to try to straighten out today.  Not happy about any of it.



Well hopefully this too shall pass.  I hate days like that though.


----------



## Againsheila (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Againsheila (May 16, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > beautiful sunny day here in the pacific northwest.  Have lots of problems to try to straighten out today.  Not happy about any of it.
> ...



Who would have thought that writing checks on the wrong account would take so long to straighten out.  

And here's a curious thing, the bank charged me NSF fees twice for the plumbing check and they say it hasn't come back yet.  How can they charge me for the same check TWICE when the plumbers never got it back the first time?

I've been charged 4 times on the property tax check.  Lord knows when I'll get that straightened out and all this time I'm building up penalty fees.

Gotta say, when I make a mistake, it's either really big, or really expensive.


----------



## Againsheila (May 16, 2014)

Okay, now the sun went away.  However, I fixed the problem with the property taxes.  Finally got hold of a person and since he's behind on the returned checks, he's just charging me the NSF fee of $35, no penalties.  Yippee!!!!

Good news at last.  Now if only I can get that plumbing check taken care of.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 16, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



My mother worked in what was in those days called a 5 and Dime store, general merchandise. They sold air conditioners, those box shapped ones that you put in your window.  In the store, they'd have a few turned on with colored ribbons tied to them to show how the cool air flowed out.  My mom sold them, but we could not afford one.


----------



## 007 (May 16, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



I think I'd be looking for a different bank.


----------



## R.D. (May 16, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I think I'm allergic to the heat.   I swell up, it's painful and ugly


----------



## Starlight (May 16, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Are cats allowed in the new Coffee Shop? It would be a shame to get cat hair all over the place. Just saying...


 
Just for you BD....we have a hairless cat....Isn't it adorable? 

View attachment $cat hairless on halloween.bmp


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Nice Fox...
> Today is my anniversary, what a lovely place to celebrate




Happy Anniversary, R.D.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Infamous "person" drinking coffee:



Sigourney, Sigourney!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2014)

007 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Yes, I remember that election, and you were elected hands down.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 16, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> And good morning everybody.  The great warm up begins for us today--I'm waiting for the A/C to come on to announce the arrival of spring in New Mexico.    Who would have thought that I, who dislikes hot weather, would be anxiously awaiting temps in the high 80's.
> 
> And yes, for those who weren't in on yesterday's discussion, C_K came by to explain that it is the high traffic on the long threads that is the problem, and not the photos or videos that we post.  So we sure don't want to cut down on the traffic--that's what the Coffee Shop is for--and we don't need to hold back on the photos and videos.  I'll just have a brand new remodeled Coffee Shop ready to go when we get to 2000 posts.



We will be close to 80 if not higher.

We have waited since last October for this.

Happy Happy Happy


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 16, 2014)




----------



## SFC Ollie (May 16, 2014)

50's here today....down from near 90 2 days ago.........


----------



## Starlight (May 16, 2014)

Happy Anniversary R.D. and Hope Your Special Day Is Filled With Much Love, Happiness, and Fun. Best Wishes For Many More To Come. &#9829;


----------



## Againsheila (May 16, 2014)

007 said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



As soon as this mess is straightened out, I'm closing  my account.  My son is going to close his and I'll see about getting my father in law to close his.  I just found out something even more disturbing.  The plumbers didn't try cashing that check twice, they haven't even gotten it back yet and the king country treasury didn't try to cash that check 4 times.  The bank decided on it's own to put it through again.  This is absolutely criminal and I'm thinking of writing to the newspapers about these fees.


----------



## Againsheila (May 16, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



Okay, get a bucket or a cooler, put some holes in it, put ice in the bottom and tape your fan to the bucket.  Cold air will come out.  Instant red neck air conditioner.


----------



## Againsheila (May 16, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



I must be allergic to everything, I'm constantly swelled up, in pain and ugly.


----------



## Jughead (May 16, 2014)

Starlight said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Are cats allowed in the new Coffee Shop? It would be a shame to get cat hair all over the place. Just saying...
> ...


Hairless or not, a cat is always a good idea. The cat would help keep the mice away from the cheese. With no cheese, we have no cheeseburgers...


----------



## Againsheila (May 16, 2014)

Has anyone else noticed that the new Coffee Shop title makes it sound like were on life support?  Or that we're now getting or coffee intravenously


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 16, 2014)

I'm back now too, we got the plumbing sort of fixed, now we need to get the guy back over here to repair the water line. After that we have more projects to undertake, such as getting the master bathroom repaired, and the electrical system repaired. The walls need to be redone as well. It's tough but we are well on our way.


----------



## R.D. (May 16, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Sista from another mista


----------



## Againsheila (May 16, 2014)

Need a laugh?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 16, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Has anyone else noticed that the new Coffee Shop title makes it sound like were on life support?  Or that we're now getting or coffee intravenously



LOL.  I hadn't thought about that.  But never fear.  In 30 days or so we'll be past the intravenous stage and into Coffee Shop V.


----------



## freedombecki (May 16, 2014)

cereal_killer said:


> I'll try to explain this as simple as possible in laymens terms.
> 
> Back in the day when the old CS was up USMB didn't have many threads that grew to huge proportions. The CS could bloat to 20K + posts without a hiccup because it was pretty much the largest thread around and the database could handle all the calls (hey somebody wants to view the CS, hey send out this new post to all the subscribers etc). As time went on and USMB began to accumulate other large threads they began to take up resources (naturally).
> 
> ...


 [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION], I have a suggestion. Is there any way we could have Foxfyre's post #1 reflect the actual # of posts through the 4-stage history of the Coffee Shop? That should not add too many megabites, with succeeding posts in numeric order showing such a statistic, in the way that banks number "the next number" when one reorders checks.

 Foxfyre deserves a visual credit to her name in the # of posts the Coffee Shop she started garnered, imho. This would be that increasing credit that she has been to USMB over a long time.

 My two cents. With sugar on it.


----------



## freedombecki (May 16, 2014)

R.D. said:


>



Oops! The author didn't take marketing. It should have said "FREE ADVICE" at the top. People go crazy when they see the word "free." 

 /stuff you learn in business advertising


----------



## Ernie S. (May 16, 2014)

Back to Doc's
Benefit tonight for a family that lost everything in the floods here on 4/29. Two bands which are donating their fees and a huge donation box for living essentials plus a couple grand so far in cash donations.


----------



## Starlight (May 16, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Starlight said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



No cheese for cheeseburgers would be catastrophic, Jughead.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Big Black Dog (May 16, 2014)

Today was the first day of our American Legion Post's Poppy Day.  Despite rain and then snow for most of the morning and it being quite cold, today was a pretty fair success.  Tomorrow is the last day and I'll be glad.  The weather is supposed to be a little better tomorrow.  At least it's not supposed to snow again.  I'm going to promote 007 to President of the Bitch About the Weather Club and step down because guys that have been in the Air Force know a lot of words that a sailor has never heard when it comes to describing bad weather.  Anyway, just dropping in to say hello and that I'm off to the shower and then bed.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 16, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Today was the first day of our American Legion Post's Poppy Day.  Despite rain and then snow for most of the morning and it being quite cold, today was a pretty fair success.  Tomorrow is the last day and I'll be glad.  The weather is supposed to be a little better tomorrow.  At least it's not supposed to snow again.  I'm going to promote 007 to President of the Bitch About the Weather Club and step down because guys that have been in the Air Force know a lot of words that a sailor has never heard when it comes to describing bad weather.  Anyway, just dropping in to say hello and that I'm off to the shower and then bed.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RG2keYgBiZc]The Wizard of Oz - poppies - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (May 16, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8snLgn-bng]Have A Great Weekend - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Noomi (May 16, 2014)

Awesome class this morning, with a long chat with my beautiful Sensei before the session began. 
This class was all about doing our techniques with our eyes closed, and boy, did we look like complete dorks. So weird how everything changes when you can't see!

Later tonight, I am heading out for a surprise 21st birthday party for one of my good friends. She is going to be blown away...


----------



## Grandma (May 16, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Every little bit can help or hurt. A still photo uses less bandwith than a moving gif. One sig pic uses less bandwidth than 3. Text uses less bandwidth than pics.

True, the Coffee Shop 4 will close down ere long, but we could stretch it - and some of the other threads - out for a couple of days if we conserve.

Ultimately the host site needs to expand their servers, and some of the crawlbots here need to be blocked. I'll be sending some IPs to CK later tonight.


----------



## Grandma (May 16, 2014)

007 said:


> Well, it's a real roller coaster for America then, because we've had record cold here, and I mean the coldest ON record. The jet stream, for whatever DAMN reason, has decided to make this huge dip down over the upper and mid eastern half of America, while going up in your area. It's a massive whip lash S path, and I wish ta heck it would straighten itself OUT!
> 
> And by the way... that was an official bitch about the weather bitch from the VP of the bitch about the weather club...



I agree with the bitching. I had the furnace running today.


----------



## Grandma (May 16, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> As soon as this mess is straightened out, I'm closing  my account.  My son is going to close his and I'll see about getting my father in law to close his.  I just found out something even more disturbing.  The plumbers didn't try cashing that check twice, they haven't even gotten it back yet and the king country treasury didn't try to cash that check 4 times.  The bank decided on it's own to put it through again.  This is absolutely criminal and I'm thinking of writing to the newspapers about these fees.



You might want to write to the State Attorney General as well.


----------



## Mertex (May 16, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



The house we had in NH, and it wasn't all that long ago, didn't have air conditioning.  You only get about 3 days of 90 degree weather, so nobody seems to think you need AC.
Well, Mr Mertex decided that he wasn't going to put up with no AC and suffer for 3  days, so he went out and bought a window unit.....it took him all of 2 days to get the thing installed and working, and by then it was cool again....so we sold that house with a never-been-used window air-conditioner....


----------



## Esmeralda (May 16, 2014)

Starlight said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Starlight said:
> ...



I only eat cheese burgers, never just a plain burger. Without cheese, a burger is meaningless to me.  

PS:  That's an adorable post Starlight, but I can't rep you right now, I'm out of rep for the time being.


----------



## Mertex (May 16, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...




I just noticed you were celebrating an anniversary.....Congratulations.

(Were you killed on Mafia game on the day of your anniversary? Sorry about that.....)


----------



## Foxfyre (May 17, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Margs mom, 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
Blackhawks mom, 
Newby's mom, 
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana,
TK, and TK's grandma,
 Sheilas sore foot and friend Shirley,
Meister and his mom,
Testarosa
Drake's injured friend, 
PixieStix's sister, 
Hollie's stepdad, 
Coyote's father-in-law, 
Spoonie, Ringel, Sheila, and 007's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Avg-Joe & furry companion Boo
Pix,
Noomi's impending oral surgery,
Becki!!! and Beckis hubby,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Ernie and his friend Royce's family, especially Alisha, as they prepare for the final goodbye,
Sheila and Andrew,
Ringel and his family as they prepare for the final goodbye for his dad,
Jake's granddaughter Susan,
Ollie's daughter Angie,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and Sunshine.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2014)

Good Morning, CS VIers!


Today's celeb no. 1 drinking coffee:







Pamela Anderson


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2014)

Today's celeb no. 2 drinking coffee:








Sly Stallone


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2014)

And, some coffee funnies:



















Have a good Saturday!


----------



## Mertex (May 17, 2014)

Time to hit the sack.....


----------



## Ringel05 (May 17, 2014)

The coffee maker is broken, what will we ever do?  *sigh*


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 17, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> The coffee maker is broken, what will we ever do?  *sigh*



Pot of boiling water and a muslin cloth usually works!


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 17, 2014)




----------



## 007 (May 17, 2014)

I'm just bumbed out... this COLD weather in May is pushing my limits. The cold was why I left this state the other times I left, and here I am right back to hating it, again, bad. If this is the new norm, I have no doubt that some time in the future, I'll once again move. If this winter, which it seems just doesn't want to give up, is just a fluke, then I'll get over it. I hate to be cold, so I really do sit and ponder, then why am I living in one of the coldest states in America?

IDK.


----------



## Mertex (May 17, 2014)

007 said:


> I'm just bumbed out... this COLD weather in May is pushing my limits. The cold was why I left this state the other times I left, and here I am right back to hating it, again, bad. If this is the new norm, I have no doubt that some time in the future, I'll once again move. If this winter, which it seems just doesn't want to give up, is just a fluke, then I'll get over it. I hate to be cold, so I really do sit and ponder, then why am I living in one of the coldest states in America?
> 
> IDK.




Move to Texas....a couple of days over 100 degree weather, in the summer, will make you dream of  the state you left behind that was cold....guaranteed!


----------



## peach174 (May 17, 2014)

Morning!


----------



## Mertex (May 17, 2014)




----------



## 007 (May 17, 2014)

Mertex said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just bumbed out... this COLD weather in May is pushing my limits. The cold was why I left this state the other times I left, and here I am right back to hating it, again, bad. If this is the new norm, I have no doubt that some time in the future, I'll once again move. If this winter, which it seems just doesn't want to give up, is just a fluke, then I'll get over it. I hate to be cold, so I really do sit and ponder, then why am I living in one of the coldest states in America?
> ...



Thanks for the suggestion Mertex, but TX is too flat. I need hills, if not mountains, and forest, and lakes and streams... and... hmmm... that's Wisconsin.

See, it does have it's advantages here... it's just... COLD!

If I did move, I'm thinking I'd be looking hard at northern Georgia...


----------



## Mertex (May 17, 2014)

007 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



There are parts of Texas that are flat, but then there's the "Hill Country" - sweet!
But, I don't think you can handle the "heat" - it gets really hot.....


----------



## R.D. (May 17, 2014)

Neighbors mowing the lawn at 8 am.....not cool


----------



## Mertex (May 17, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Neighbors mowing the lawn at 8 am.....not cool



If I wake up breathing...it's a good day....


----------



## Darkwind (May 17, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Confessing that I just stole this from another location.  It was labeled "Wow Factor" there.  I concur.
> 
> Dolphin Surfing, Woman Wakeboarding with Dolphins as seen on TV (WORLDWIDE!!) - YouTube


I have to spread em....but thanks.


That was really cool.


----------



## Darkwind (May 17, 2014)

cereal_killer said:


> I'll try to explain this as simple as possible in laymens terms.
> 
> Back in the day when the old CS was up USMB didn't have many threads that grew to huge proportions. The CS could bloat to 20K + posts without a hiccup because it was pretty much the largest thread around and the database could handle all the calls (hey somebody wants to view the CS, hey send out this new post to all the subscribers etc). As time went on and USMB began to accumulate other large threads they began to take up resources (naturally).
> 
> ...


Sounds like you guys need to start load balancing.  I know that the other site I frequented has 7 or 8 databases spread over 2 or 4 servers (can't remember the numbers) just to keep the SQL calls balanced.


----------



## Sarah G (May 17, 2014)

007 said:


> I'm just bumbed out... this COLD weather in May is pushing my limits. The cold was why I left this state the other times I left, and here I am right back to hating it, again, bad. If this is the new norm, I have no doubt that some time in the future, I'll once again move. If this winter, which it seems just doesn't want to give up, is just a fluke, then I'll get over it. I hate to be cold, so I really do sit and ponder, then why am I living in one of the coldest states in America?
> 
> IDK.



Just don't pray for really hot weather until after I move at the end of May.  I am resisting putting the AC unit in the window for just this short while so let the hot weather stay away for a few weeks yet.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 17, 2014)

Mertex said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



The Hill County is beautiful, elevated, and rolly.  However, it can be very hot and wet at times.


----------



## AquaAthena (May 17, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Neighbors mowing the lawn at 8 am.....not cool



  And birds chirping at 4:30 am outside a bedroom window just yards away, however beautiful sounding, is not cool either, if one wants a good-night's sleep.  **yawn**


----------



## AquaAthena (May 17, 2014)

007 said:


> I'm just bumbed out... this COLD weather in May is pushing my limits. The cold was why I left this state the other times I left, and here I am right back to hating it, again, bad. If this is the new norm, I have no doubt that some time in the future, I'll once again move. If this winter, which it seems just doesn't want to give up, is just a fluke, then I'll get over it. I hate to be cold, so I really do sit and ponder, then why am I living in one of the coldest states in America?
> 
> IDK.



And didn't you just purchase the house you live in, in the winter months??  I think you are going to stay....  It is home, after all , and you love more about it than you hate?


----------



## Spoonman (May 17, 2014)

good morning.  well I need to get out and get some stuff done.   I have a list a mile long.  I think today will be pool opening day.  its still pretty cool but it is may and almost memorial day.  lawn needs to be done, fruit trees pruned, potholes in the roads filled in. the garden needs to be turned over and planted. some fence mending to do as well.  lost two ornamental trees over the winter that need to be cut down, roots dug out and replaced.  I can't even start to thing about firewood for next year yet.  damn, I need to re roof the shed too.   the list keeps getting longer


----------



## Darkwind (May 17, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


I knew a girl once who could be described as elevated, hot and rolly....

I'm just sayin....


----------



## Jughead (May 17, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Neighbors mowing the lawn at 8 am.....not cool


We also were awoken by noise this morning, it was the neighbors dog. It turns out that our son was responsible for the noise as he was on our front lawn tossing a ball to the dog. I don't mind at all, it's Saturday, and he brought the paper in beforehand.


----------



## alan1 (May 17, 2014)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > There should be one place in the USMB village where folks can just be themselves and get to know each other as we would if we lived next door or worked together or joined the same gym.
> ...



I like that it has a fully stocked bar.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-fSZRYeBWk]John Lee Hooker - One Bourbon One Scotch One Beer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre (May 17, 2014)

Good morning all.  I was just reading through the morning posts and thought again what an interest and diverse bunch of people come here. . . .

And all the odd little coincidences that crop up from time to time. . . 

Stat posted Pamela Anderson drinking coffee, and just yesterday Huffpo had posted a little article about the 10 greatest boob jobs of all time with photos--and Pamela was among the 10.  (I also thought whoever wrote that article must have been having a slow news day.)

I was sympathizing with 007 still in the cooler up there in Wisconsin and looking at the beautiful photos of the Texas hill country and remembering how miserable it was there the last time I was there--102 in the shade with near 100 percent humidity--but beautiful to look at.  But conditions can change rapidly.  Three days ago we had hard freeze warnings over much of the state and were wearing winter garb all day--today we are looking for our first 90 degree day--got within a degree of that yesterday.  By June we will see at least close to 100s.

I was looking at Darkwind's response to my lady wakeboarding with dolphins video I posted in the last couple of days.  I agree that was just wow.  What an experience to have.

I don't mind birds chirping in the morning, but leaf blowers, lawn mowers, and chain saws before 8 a.m. are a bit much.  I've been watching a swallow visiting our front entry area every so often recently and hoping she isn't contemplating nesting there.  How does one discourage a bird from nesting where you really really don't want them to?  We've also been visited by a blue jay out there too, but it is more likely she's sizing up the big juniper at the front of the house though and that would be kind of neat.

Wishing I had Spoonie's stamina and mobility so I could do some gardening this year.  That has always been one of my favorite thing.  Also hope he remembers all that back pain over the winter.     And still mourning the loss of Nosmo's tulips to the hail but looking forward to his flowers this summer.


----------



## 007 (May 17, 2014)

Mertex said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



That looks great... I might have to give TX another look, and I can take the heat a lot better than I can take the cold.


----------



## 007 (May 17, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just bumbed out... this COLD weather in May is pushing my limits. The cold was why I left this state the other times I left, and here I am right back to hating it, again, bad. If this is the new norm, I have no doubt that some time in the future, I'll once again move. If this winter, which it seems just doesn't want to give up, is just a fluke, then I'll get over it. I hate to be cold, so I really do sit and ponder, then why am I living in one of the coldest states in America?
> ...


Yes I did. It's a great place and a great little couple of acres. I guess I'll have to be a "snow bird"...


----------



## 007 (May 17, 2014)

Well, I have family coming from two different directions. Looks like I'll have a house full today. They all want to go over to the Morel Mushroom Festival.

As far as small town entertainment goes, it is a fun time.


----------



## Swagger (May 17, 2014)

Wearing shorts for the first time this year.

I was thinking about something yesterday. A contractor I'm familiar with (I don't know him, as such, but we've spoken a few times at trade/industry conventions) has been awarded the contract to decommission the Magnox reactors at Oldbury Nuclear Power Station in Gloucestershire. The contract's worth over £12m, but due to the pre-planning stress he's lost all of his hair, and he's only fifty. This got me thinking. He had a full head of thick hair, much like I have. I know it's a hell of a lot of money, but would you think twice about accepting that contract if you were almost certain you'd lose all your hair? Give that some real consideration before answering. I'd be mortified if all my hair fell out over a period of months.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 17, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Back to Doc's
> Benefit tonight for a family that lost everything in the floods here on 4/29. Two bands which are donating their fees and a huge donation box for living essentials plus a couple grand so far in cash donations.



We all had a blast last night. We did a good thing, made some new friends and we were blessed with a very successful night.
Of course, it was close to 4 AM before I made it to bed and was plagued with leg cramps every hour since. I'm beat up, but still functional.


----------



## peach174 (May 17, 2014)

Happy Armed Forces Day Everybody !


----------



## Againsheila (May 17, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> The coffee maker is broken, what will we ever do?  *sigh*



I keep a camp percolator in my laundry room for just such occasions.


----------



## Againsheila (May 17, 2014)

Swagger said:


> Wearing shorts for the first time this year.
> 
> I was thinking about something yesterday. A contractor I'm familiar with (I don't know him, as such, but we've spoken a few times at trade/industry conventions) has been awarded the contract to decommission the Magnox reactors at Oldbury Nuclear Power Station in Gloucestershire. The contract's worth over £12m, but due to the pre-planning stress he's lost all of his hair, and he's only fifty. This got me thinking. He had a full head of thick hair, much like I have. I know it's a hell of a lot of money, but would you think twice about accepting that contract if you were almost certain you'd lose all your hair? Give that some real consideration before answering. I'd be mortified if all my hair fell out over a period of months.



My father in law lost all his hair one day while his wife was washing it.  She didn't know how to tell him it just came out in her hands.  They went to the doctor, turns out, he'd had a scare at work, a big machine had fallen and just missed him.  Apparently that caused his hair to fall out.  It came back in though.  My husband hasn't been so lucky, he started going bald in high school and he's still bald.  Bald men are sexy.


----------



## Againsheila (May 17, 2014)

I had insomnia again last nite.  My sorority sisters aren't too happy with me.  I didn't make it to our swap meet.  Less money for cancer research I guess.  I'd go now but my head is killing me.  Gee I wish Mary hadn't called and awaken me after I finally got to sleep.


----------



## Againsheila (May 17, 2014)

Hope y'all have a wonderful Saturday.  (and yes I get to use the term y'all due to the fact that my father was a southern gentleman)


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  I was just reading through the morning posts and thought again what an interest and diverse bunch of people come here. . . .
> 
> And all the odd little coincidences that crop up from time to time. . .
> 
> ...



I swear upon my stack of oreo cookies and my big cup of milk that that is just coincidence!

Had been considering publishing that photo of Pamela Anderson (I happen to be a big fan of hers  ) for a while, but thought that the photo might possibly cast her in not her best light. At the end of the day, however,  I decided that she is so hot, it's hard to cast her in a bad light, but that could just be my healthy male bias at work here...


----------



## Againsheila (May 17, 2014)

Okay, once again, I had to break the rules and bring politics into the coffee shop:


----------



## Mertex (May 17, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> good morning.  well I need to get out and get some stuff done.   I have a list a mile long.  I think today will be pool opening day.  its still pretty cool but it is may and almost memorial day.  lawn needs to be done, fruit trees pruned, potholes in the roads filled in. the garden needs to be turned over and planted. some fence mending to do as well.  lost two ornamental trees over the winter that need to be cut down, roots dug out and replaced.  I can't even start to thing about firewood for next year yet.  damn, I need to re roof the shed too.   the list keeps getting longer




Our pool is ready, has been open all winter and spring...just not warm enough to go in...


----------



## Mertex (May 17, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all.  I was just reading through the morning posts and thought again what an interest and diverse bunch of people come here. . . .
> ...


Yeah, we know why you're such a *big* fan of hers....


----------



## Mertex (May 17, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Okay, once again, I had to break the rules and bring politics into the coffee shop:




I think we already have a bunch of them....he must not be as funny....


----------



## Ernie S. (May 17, 2014)

alan1 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



That song plays here every night at 10 PM. This one plays at 2 AM:

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Fulz4ytZ54"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Fulz4ytZ54[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen (May 17, 2014)

Been away (Vegas), but just found the new place.  Foxfyre always runs a classy establishment.  Much respect to the owner and proprietor.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...





Shh, it's the stats:


1,000 - 12 -  1,000!!!


----------



## Spoonman (May 17, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > good morning.  well I need to get out and get some stuff done.   I have a list a mile long.  I think today will be pool opening day.  its still pretty cool but it is may and almost memorial day.  lawn needs to be done, fruit trees pruned, potholes in the roads filled in. the garden needs to be turned over and planted. some fence mending to do as well.  lost two ornamental trees over the winter that need to be cut down, roots dug out and replaced.  I can't even start to thing about firewood for next year yet.  damn, I need to re roof the shed too.   the list keeps getting longer
> ...



I think mine only thawed out a few weeks ago    lol


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 17, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



He is by no means the only fan of hers!


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 17, 2014)

Well, Poppy Day is officially over for our American Legion Post.  It was a huge success.  Next year, on the day we normally make the plans for Poppy Day, I'm going to miss the meeting.  Somebody else can schedule the folks, make sure there are enough poppies, count the money.  I haven't counted so much change since the time I broke into my piggy bank back in 1967.  Mrs. BBD counted all the folding money.  I got stuck with counting the change.  Anyway, it was very successful and for that I am thankful.  The crew did a great job.  I won't say who collected the most for the event but his initials are BBD...  As much as I would like to gloat, you have to remember that a chain is only as strong as it's weakest link.  It was a group effort and the group excelled.  Everybody involved gets a pat on the back and a "well done" cheer.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 17, 2014)

We spent the day with a Boy Scout troop placing flags on the graves of veterans in 2 cemeteries....


----------



## Ernie S. (May 17, 2014)

Broke even at poker today so I guess you could say I did well.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 17, 2014)




----------



## 007 (May 17, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Back to Doc's
> ...



Sounds like you could be a little low on potassium. Grab yourself some bananas.


----------



## Noomi (May 17, 2014)

What an amazing night it was last night! Sammy's surprise 21st, and she was certainly surprised! She arrived at about 8pm, her sister had organised the whole thing. Her parents brought her there, saying that her sister was having a work party and her camera was broken, could she bring the other one. Her mum and dad drove her there because they'd been out in town all day so they had an excuse to go with her. When she saw us all she just stood there and looked down, little shy thing she is!

Lots of balloons, gifts, streamers, party poppers, a beautiful chocolate cake with a blue belted karate ninja on the top, and her sister had prepared a speech and a slide show for us to watch. 
I didn't get home until around 11.30m and fell straight into bed without bothering with a shower. Woke up at midday, lol.


----------



## Mertex (May 17, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




I know....


----------



## Noomi (May 17, 2014)

Yet more heartache is befalling the family...

Nana is very ill again. Mum is with her, and we don't think she will last until September when my sister gets married (again).
My cousin also has been diagnosed with cancer. I haven't been told what is wrong, exactly, just overheard phone conversations, but I gather she has stage 2 cervical cancer, which is just devastating for someone so young - she is only in her mid twenties and newly engaged. 

Also, my selfish prick of an uncle has decided to take things from Grans home that other family members had. My mum and dad got an iPad for me because they knew I wanted one, they also took the Wii System, and the laptop. And my cousin, who has just moved out of home, took the TV. My uncle has gone through all of this, the lawyer had a list of things that were taken from the home, and he has decided that this is what he wants. So he is taking a TV from his own nephew, and an iPad from me because he's a selfish bastard. The laptop is years old, and we believe he wants it because there is something on it that he needs access to.

He would sell anything he could get money from. Sentimental things are worth nothing but money to him. He would have sold grans home from under her if he could get something for it. He's lower than a snakes belly.

2014 is the worst year ever. And its not even half over!


----------



## Mertex (May 17, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Yet more heartache is befalling the family...
> 
> Nana is very ill again. Mum is with her, and we don't think she will last until September when my sister gets married (again).
> My cousin also has been diagnosed with cancer. I haven't been told what is wrong, exactly, just overheard phone conversations, but I gather she has stage 2 cervical cancer, which is just devastating for someone so young - she is only in her mid twenties and newly engaged.
> ...




Noomi, so sorry to hear all the troubles you are experiencing in your family.  I wish you the best and hope you are able to do something positive about it.  There are always greedy people in everyone's family, it is a sad thing.


----------



## Noomi (May 17, 2014)

Thanks Mertex. Just been texting mum, nana has fluid build up on her heart and she's also retaining fluid in her legs. There may not be anything else that can be done for her. She has notified the other family, and they say they 'might' come and see her.

In other words, they don't care unless she is on her death bed.

I have to make sure that dad is around next week when I get my teeth out. I need someone to drive me home and stay with me for at least one night, which is standard after a general.
If dad won't be around, I will be in a right pickle, because Jess starts her new job on that day. 
I wonder if I should ask Tracy...she'd have to let me stay at hers for the night, though, and that is a massive ask, considering I am not a family member. Or should I wait until next Monday and hope that dad is going to be home? I feel guilty even thinking about asking her but I have no one else who is close enough.


----------



## Mertex (May 17, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Thanks Mertex. Just been texting mum, nana has fluid build up on her heart and she's also retaining fluid in her legs. There may not be anything else that can be done for her. She has notified the other family, and they say they 'might' come and see her.
> 
> In other words, they don't care unless she is on her death bed.



Sounds to me that she is in bad shape, doesn't sound like the other family is that concerned, that's a shame, they may miss an opportunity to see her again while she's still alive.  Does your nana live close by to where you live or is she like in another state?


----------



## Noomi (May 17, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Mertex. Just been texting mum, nana has fluid build up on her heart and she's also retaining fluid in her legs. There may not be anything else that can be done for her. She has notified the other family, and they say they 'might' come and see her.
> ...



She's about forty five minutes away in a hostel, but she needs to be in a nursing home. Whether she will make it there is a question in itself. 

I think they do care, they just can't be bothered driving up to see her when she might be okay. They think a two hour drive to see their own mother is too much to ask.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 18, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Marg&#8217;s mom, 
Sunshine,  
Pogo&#8217;s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
Blackhawk&#8217;s mom, 
Newby's mom, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
 Sheila&#8217;s sore foot and friend Shirley,
Meister and his mom,
Testarosa
Drake's injured friend, 
PixieStix's sister, 
Hollie's stepdad, 
Coyote's father-in-law, 
Spoonie, Ringel, Sheila, and 007's sore backs,
Sherry&#8217;s Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Avg-Joe & furry companion Boo
Pix,
Becki!!! and Becki&#8217;s hubby,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Ernie and his friend Royce's family, especially Alisha, as they prepare for the final goodbye,
Sheila and Andrew,
Ringel and his family as they prepare for the final goodbye for his dad,
Jake's granddaughter Susan,
Noomi's impending oral surgery,
Noomi&#8217;s Auntie Marj and Nana and her cousin,
Ollie's daughter Angie,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and Sunshine.







P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Grandma (May 18, 2014)

Noomi, I hope this is the last rough patch you have to go through this year. 

Your Nana is in my thoughts. 

Mertex is right, every family has that one greedy member. Karma usually catches up to those ones eventually. 

You did the right thing for your dad. I'm not saying that he owes you a favor, but he does owe you a favor.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 18, 2014)

Good morning and happy Sunday to all.


Today's celeb no. 1 drinking coffee:







That's Megan Fox.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 18, 2014)

Today's celeb no. 2 drinking coffee:







That's Robert Pattinson.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 18, 2014)

Today's coffee funnies:


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 18, 2014)

Ok, [MENTION=20342]Ringel05[/MENTION], yer on!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 18, 2014)

Ok, this morning at the breakfast table, my sweet little 7 year old child told me the following joke, out of the clear blue:

_"Eine Kartoffel und eine Zigarette trafen sich einmal. Da sagte die Zigarette "Was machen sie mit Dir". Die Kartoffel sagte: "sie schälen mich, sie kochen mich, sie essen mich.Und was ist mit Dir?"

Darauf hin antwortete die Zigarette: "Sie zünden mir den Kopf an und nuckeln an meinen Po."_

A potato met up with a cigarette. The cigarette asked, "what do they do with you?"

The potato answered: "they peel me, they cook me, they eat me. And what do they do with you?"

The cigarette answered:

"The set my head on fire and suck on my butt"


--------------------------------------------------------------------------

My silverware fell on the floor... amazing the jokes that little 7 year olds learn in school.


----------



## Noomi (May 18, 2014)

Grandma said:


> Noomi, I hope this is the last rough patch you have to go through this year.
> 
> Your Nana is in my thoughts.
> 
> ...



I hope so too. Everyone goes through at least one bad year. Mum told me yesterday that this was going to be a bad year, even though we try to make it a good one. Nothing is going right, so I dismiss this year entirely!

Karma will catch up to my uncle one day. He is just pissed because gran is dead and he can't use her as a cash cow because he refuses to work, unless he is given a job that pays him six figures a year. He is that kind of person.


----------



## Noomi (May 18, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Ok, this morning at the breakfast table, my sweet little 7 year old child told me the following joke, out of the clear blue:
> 
> _"Eine Kartoffel und eine Zigarette trafen sich einmal. Da sagte die Zigarette "Was machen sie mit Dir". Die Kartoffel sagte: "sie schälen mich, sie kochen mich, sie essen mich.Und was ist mit Dir?"
> 
> ...



And here I thought you were an American. My bad, lol.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 18, 2014)

Oh, and make it skinny (low/non-fat)


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 18, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, this morning at the breakfast table, my sweet little 7 year old child told me the following joke, out of the clear blue:
> ...




I am.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 18, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Oh, and make it skinny (low/non-fat)


----------



## Noomi (May 18, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



You just posted the joke in another language, is all. Hence the confusion.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 18, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



My daughter speaks both German and English. When she wakes up, she prefers German.


----------



## Noomi (May 18, 2014)

Aha, how come she knows German if you are American?


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 18, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Aha, how come she knows German if you are American?




Because we live in Germany.


----------



## Mertex (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Bloodrock44 (May 18, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Morning Coffee Mates. Mrs. Blood is German. We moved to America when she was 21. So I asked her the other day, when you think, do you think in German or English? She answered English. Interesting.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 18, 2014)

good morning, podjos

nice day in the city

going to Sunday adult forum in a bit


----------



## pacer (May 18, 2014)

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 18, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...




That is indeed interesting, because I have now lived in Germany almost 17 years, came here when I was 33, and now I  dream almost exclusively in German (sometimes in French). My little one was born here, so German is her primary language, but since very very first day on Earth, I have only spoken English with her. There have been entire months where the only two people I spoke English to were my daughter and my sister (who lives in the States).  My daughter is going through the phase where she sometimes thinks in German and sometimes in English. It is fascinating to watch, because she gets a certain look of concentration on her face when she is thinking in English... wow.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 18, 2014)

My Ex never mastered thinking in English.
The oldest Son could switch back and forth at will.
The youngest, He leans much more towards German, But then He has lived in germany all but maybe 3 years of his life, and he's 37.......


----------



## Wolfsister77 (May 18, 2014)

Good morning. The weather is going to be perfect today so I'm working all day in the garden and taking my daughter to the park. 

Or I'll just sit in a chair on the deck and sip on a lemonade.

Haven't decided yet, LOL.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 18, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Good morning. The weather is going to be perfect today so I'm working all day in the garden and taking my daughter to the park.
> 
> Or I'll just sit in a chair on the deck and sip on a lemonade.
> 
> Haven't decided yet, LOL.




Home-made lemonade?

I just got back with my daughter from a spring fete with all those cool rides that subject your body to like one zillion G and all that stuff. She loved it.  Loves to throw darts at ballons. With 23 darts, she popped 22 ballons today. Big stuffed animal came home with us today......


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 18, 2014)

I have to go to the Pharmacy at lunch time, then Pick up a sound system to test it connected to the car.

Then walk through the Cemeteries to check for missed graves.......


----------



## Wolfsister77 (May 18, 2014)

Homemade is the best kind. And I'm still taking her to the park regardless. At her age, it is one of her favorite activities.

Then, I have to take the dogs to the dog park too of course.

Yeah, I'll be outside a lot I think.


----------



## Darkwind (May 18, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> I have to go to the Pharmacy at lunch time, then Pick up a sound system to test it connected to the car.
> 
> Then walk through the Cemeteries to check for missed graves.......



How do you know when you need more coffee?

I was reading this post and thought it said, "missing graves" and I immediately wondered if they often go wandering about.

Never a good thing.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 18, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > I have to go to the Pharmacy at lunch time, then Pick up a sound system to test it connected to the car.
> ...


Have to make sure we didn't miss placing a flag on Veterans graves...For memorial Day....


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 18, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


----------



## Darkwind (May 18, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


Yes, I understood the purpose of the post.  I have a friend I work with whose father was the Commander of their local Legion.  She and the vets there ensure that each grave has a flag each memorial day, and throughout the year as well.  It seems he was a stickler for making sure  his flags were in pristine condition and that rubbed off on her as well.  

If the flag on his grave shows the slightest bit of tattering, she replaces it.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 18, 2014)

To prevent the full wear and tear on flags we place them each may before Memorial day and pick them up in Mid July. If families want to have a flag year round they have to supply it. We will not pick up a flag placed by the family unless it is in need of retirement. And then we try to notify the family first.....

But i can't spend all year worrying about close to 700 flags.....


----------



## Darkwind (May 18, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> To prevent the full wear and tear on flags we place them each may before Memorial day and pick them up in Mid July. If families want to have a flag year round they have to supply it. We will not pick up a flag placed by the family unless it is in need of retirement. And then we try to notify the family first.....
> 
> But i can't spend all year worrying about close to 700 flags.....


That is curious.  I didn't think that you did.  I was simply relating some information about some activity in My area.

I'm sorry I brought it up.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 18, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > To prevent the full wear and tear on flags we place them each may before Memorial day and pick them up in Mid July. If families want to have a flag year round they have to supply it. We will not pick up a flag placed by the family unless it is in need of retirement. And then we try to notify the family first.....
> ...



Don't be sorry, I'm sure that different areas and even different posts do things differently. As long as Veterans graves are decorated for memorial day it's all good......


----------



## Foxfyre (May 18, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  I slept in for the first time in several days and feel wonderful this morning for the first time in several mornings.  I am just going to have to accept that my biological clock doesn't work like anybody elses.  I wonder how many folks will readjust their entire schedules to accommodate my biological clock?????  We'll have to work on that.  

So enjoying coffee and about to get started on Sunday brunch for us and our house guest.

Wishing all a splendid Sunday.


----------



## AquaAthena (May 18, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



I figured you meant that, Ollie.    How? Because I have learned to know much about you, here.


----------



## AquaAthena (May 18, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  I slept in for the first time in several days and feel wonderful this morning for the first time in several mornings.  I am just going to have to accept that my biological clock doesn't work like anybody elses.  I wonder how many folks will readjust their entire schedules to accommodate my biological clock?????  We'll have to work on that.
> 
> So enjoying coffee and about to get started on Sunday brunch for us and our house guest.
> 
> Wishing all a splendid Sunday.



Great post FF. I remember a really good nights sleep. There were no birds chirping at 4:30 am and the room was good and cold.  

May we all _make _a beautiful day, today. One day at a time.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 18, 2014)

Beautiful day here in northwestern Illinois.  Coffee is good.  Life is good.  Taco is being good.  Might turn out to be a nice day!


----------



## Ernie S. (May 18, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> My Ex never mastered thinking in English.
> The oldest Son could switch back and forth at will.
> The youngest, He leans much more towards German, But then He has lived in germany all but maybe 3 years of his life, and he's 37.......



I think in Pig Latin.


----------



## freedombecki (May 18, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > My Ex never mastered thinking in English.
> ...


_Transite ad animi_

_"Asspay ethey aconbay" sounds so, well, crass... _


----------



## Sherry (May 18, 2014)

Happy Sunday


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 18, 2014)

If any of you see me talking about asking the Boy Scouts to help place flags next year, please slap me.......

I went up the hill to the cemeteries to do a light walk through, I ended up checking every grave in 2 sections and placed about 4 dozen flags....I knew we had way too many left over..... Now the rest of the week I've got to get people to go up and double/triple check......


----------



## Spoonman (May 18, 2014)

its a nice day but we keep getting these pesty sun showers and every once in a while a dark cloud come by and dumps on you.  its not all that bad but I feel like I'm working wet all day.  

these weekends go so fast.  I can't believe it is already late sunday afternoon


----------



## Sarah G (May 18, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> its a nice day but we keep getting these pesty sun showers and every once in a while a dark cloud come by and dumps on you.  its not all that bad but I feel like I'm working wet all day.
> 
> these weekends go so fast.  I can't believe it is already late sunday afternoon



It's good to stay busy but the time goes by so fast.


----------



## Mertex (May 18, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> ....snip.....



I don't mean to come down on you, but don't you think your little poster/joke is a tad racist?

I thought the spirit of the Coffee Shop/Lounge was to be ourselves and get to know each other as we would if we lived next door, or worked together or joined the same gym....I don't know about you, but I would never suggest such a poster/joke to my neighbor, my co-worker or the person I workout with at the gym. (According to the OP's directions)

I'm not sure you are aware of it, but we do have some members that are black, and your poster has what is well known as a racist slur on the side, not to mention the verbiage on the joke itself being more suited for the FZ. I'm not sure our black members could come into the CS and enjoy each other with others making jokes like that.

Maybe the OP does not find your joke offensive, and if that's so then I guess you're certainly within your right to post such, but if I was black, I don't know that I would find the Coffee Shop very welcoming if jokes like that were the norm.


----------



## Sherry (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (May 18, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > ....snip.....
> ...



I must agree.  It is racist.


----------



## Mertex (May 18, 2014)

Sherry said:


>




Yes, but, the cat knows to do it in the "litterbox".......


----------



## Sherry (May 18, 2014)




----------



## JakeStarkey (May 18, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



I am a native English speaker, can do Spanish acceptably, French very poorly.  I can read and write the three as well as Latin (fairly) and Norwegian (poorly),

Some I read that when one dreams in a language, then the person is fluent in that language.

I have only dreamed in English my entire life.


----------



## Sarah G (May 18, 2014)

Sherry said:


>



Omg.


----------



## Jughead (May 18, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> its a nice day but we keep getting these pesty sun showers and every once in a while a dark cloud come by and dumps on you.  its not all that bad but I feel like I'm working wet all day.
> 
> these weekends go so fast.  I can't believe it is already late sunday afternoon


Showers are good. They save the effort of having to water the lawn and the vegetable garden. On the other hand, they also make the grass grow faster which means cutting it more often. We can't win unless we replace the lawn with 100% desert landscaping.

Weekends do indeed go by fast, too bad the rest of the week tends to drag. One way to fix this is to make sure there's enough tee... like tee off time on the golf course.


----------



## Spoonman (May 18, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



wow, that just struck me as being really cool.  you dream in german.  I guess I never really thought about it, but eventually I guess you assimilate to that point.


----------



## Mertex (May 18, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > its a nice day but we keep getting these pesty sun showers and every once in a while a dark cloud come by and dumps on you.  its not all that bad but I feel like I'm working wet all day.
> ...




I wish it would rain once a week at a specific time for a specific length of time.  I could schedule around it better, but alas, I'm glad to get rain when I can because for the last 3 or 4 years, we haven't been getting too much.  One of our lakes has almost totally dried up.








LAKEHILLS  Tourists are steering clear, businesses have closed and wells are failing in this shoreline town because of troubles with its lifeblood, Medina Lake, according to those who work and live here.

The reservoir only is about 9-percent full, leaving waterfront homeowners a long walk from wetness, docks grounded and locals anxious about the future.

The café that Johnny Hubbell opened in 2010 did fine until the falling lake sucked away customers.

We were very successful until the lake dried up, said Hubbell, who closed shop in September. It killed us.Residents on edge as Medina Lake evaporates - San Antonio Express-News


----------



## Againsheila (May 18, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



I'm confused, an a little hurt.  Why is it racist?  If it were a white kid, would it be racist?  Seriously, I didn't even notice the color of the kid until this.  I'll delete it, but I'm still confused as to why it's racist.


----------



## Sarah G (May 18, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



First, the joke was stereotyping Blacks, the setting was Detroit, the kid's name was Tyrone and the whole joke was demeaning.

The website along the side was offensive.  

Thanks for taking it down, you weren't required to but it did make me cringe.  Sorry I hurt your feelings but it was hard seeing that sit out there like that.


----------



## Montrovant (May 18, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



And of course, now I'm curious to see what it was.


----------



## freedombecki (May 18, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> If any of you see me talking about asking the Boy Scouts to help place flags next year, please slap me.......
> 
> I went up the hill to the cemeteries to do a light walk through, I ended up checking every grave in 2 sections and placed about 4 dozen flags....I knew we had way too many left over..... Now the rest of the week I've got to get people to go up and double/triple check......


I won't be one of them to slap thee, kind sir. 

 You just participated in giving children a responsible job. I can envision an SFC Ollie Boy Scout pep talk next year challenging them to understand who a couple of the veterans that they missed (by then, last year) were with re to their service to this country... and them improving to 100% after the enlightening spiel.


----------



## Sarah G (May 18, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> If any of you see me talking about asking the Boy Scouts to help place flags next year, please slap me.......
> 
> I went up the hill to the cemeteries to do a light walk through, I ended up checking every grave in 2 sections and placed about 4 dozen flags....I knew we had way too many left over..... Now the rest of the week I've got to get people to go up and double/triple check......



Didn't they have their scout leader with them?


----------



## Bloodrock44 (May 18, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...



I had never really thought about it either. I was the 1st English speaking person my wife ever met. We could hardly carry on a conversation. She learned English quickly. We moved to America and she eventually graduated from a major university Suma Cum Laude. She has no German accent at all. People don't realize she's from Germany unless she tells them. Now she says she thinks and dreams in English.


----------



## Jughead (May 18, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...


Looks like the drought is affecting several states. The entire state of California is currently under a severe drought. This is serious as it impacts food prices. Meat and dairy products are affected. Not to mention fruits, especially strawberries since California supplies a good portion of the strawberries that we eat.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 18, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Yeah My ex learned her English pretty fast too, but she learned it from a group of young troops in the Bars of Germany....You can imagine how i wanted to shrink under the table when i brought her home and at dinner she looks at Mom and says "Pass the fucking potatoes."


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Noomi (May 18, 2014)

Hope everyone is having an awesome Monday!


----------



## WelfareQueen (May 18, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Hope everyone is having an awesome Monday!




Not yet Noomi....but we're getting there.


----------



## Mr. H. (May 18, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Hope everyone is having an awesome Monday!
> ...



Hey Noomi... what was the weather like tomorrow?


----------



## Mr. H. (May 18, 2014)

And so, with this... I shall make my 29,000th post.


----------



## Sherry (May 18, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> And so, with this... I shall make my 29,000th post.


----------



## Mertex (May 18, 2014)

It's still Sunday here in Texas, Noomi, but very close to the end.....so I shall have to say:


----------



## CorvusRexus (May 18, 2014)

A new one? Already? I swear the last one was put up last week! 
You guys are just really popular people.


----------



## CorvusRexus (May 18, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Everyone I've dated has been at least partially ethnic German (pretty much everybody where I live is) but never from Germany. In fact, I've never even been to Germany.


----------



## Pogo (May 19, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...



Perhaps whether fluent or not it's what you're used to day-to-day.  I know when I came back to the States after living in France for several months, for a while I was still thinking in French and had to take a moment to translate internally before speaking, although whatever point that shifted back to English was so gradual as to be imperceptible.  Whether my dreams were in French I can't remember.

Also found I had to re-learn a couple of slang phrases that I knew before but forgot.


----------



## Pogo (May 19, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > And so, with this... I shall make my 29,000th post.




I love that thing.  My favorite part is the carriage return 

Immediately made me think of this:

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2LJ1i7222c&feature=kp"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2LJ1i7222c&feature=kp[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (May 19, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 19, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...




I like the word "assimilate" in some ways,  [MENTION=24208]Spoonman[/MENTION], and think it's pretty appropriate here. In order to really hone-up on the German language, I took the advice of a good friend and mentor, who recommended that in my first two years, I first establish a circle of German friends and talk with them only in German, cost what it will, and since I do lots of sports, that was easy to do. He also recommended that I buy books that I had already read in English and this time, read them in German. So, I started with Frank Herbert's DUNE trilogy. He then recommended that when I watch TV, only Station 1 (ARD) and Station 2 (ZDF), because the reporters speak perfect High German (Hochdeutsch) - without accent.  Of course, everyone has an accent of sorts, but the concensus is that the cleanest of High German comes from the city of Hannover, so it is called "hannoverisches Deutsch".  So, yeah, the assimilation thing happens with time, but I am still through and through a US-American and proud of it.

After being here so long, I note even the slight changes in body language and clothing that separates Americans from Germans. Just yesterday, when I was with my little one at a fete (with lots of jarring rides, cotton candy, the works), as we walked by a couple with two kids, based on how the guy was walking and wearing his jeans, I know he was an "Ami" (the German slang for "US-American") and sure enough as we passed that couple, he was speaking English with a midwestern Accent. I said a quick hi to him and his wife, it ends up they are from Auburn Hills, Michigan (suburb of Detroit) and he studied at the University of Akron, which is one of my two Alma Maters. Small world.  Chuckle, chuckle.

Now, if I catch a film in English late in the evening, a strange thing often happens: in my dream, I rerun part of the film, but in German, in spite of the fact that I just saw the film in English. The human brain is an amazing thing.

So, yeah, "assimilated" is pretty accurate.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 19, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...


----------



## Noomi (May 19, 2014)

Just found out about a karate seminar being held in Melbourne. Places might be limited so you have to get in as soon as possible. Going to send off a text message to Tracy to ensure I have a place in this. She'll be heading down there as well. Will be awesome for us to learn something new!


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 19, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...




Ahh, I know that trick. Get advance info from the future and then claim to be a mind reader!!  Wise guy!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 19, 2014)

Good morning, everyone, Happy Monday - and here's wishing for a good start into your week! 

I was waiting for Foxfyre to post her good night and prayer list (I really like that list), but have lots of business appointments today and gotta get going.

Today's celeb no. 1 drinking coffee:








That's Gillian Anderson (X-Files).


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 19, 2014)

Today's celebs no. 2 drinking coffee:









Kyle McLaughlin (Twin Peaks)


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 19, 2014)

Today's Monday coffee-funnies. Uh, statistical funnies:


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 19, 2014)

OH, and a special one for [MENTION=42916]Derideo_Te[/MENTION]:


----------



## Bloodrock44 (May 19, 2014)

Morning Coffee Mates. What a beautiful day already. Only 75 today but 80's for the rest of the week. Great day for yard work. Have a blessed day everyone!


----------



## peach174 (May 19, 2014)

Good Morning !


----------



## Jughead (May 19, 2014)

A little Monday morning humor...


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 19, 2014)

Rain showers here in my neck of the woods.  I guess into everyone's life a little rain must fall.


----------



## Mertex (May 19, 2014)

Such a beautiful day unfolding...I'm afraid I will have to work outside, today.  Hope everyone has a great Monday....


----------



## AquaAthena (May 19, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Rain showers here in my neck of the woods.  I guess into everyone's life a little rain must fall.



Yes, BRING IT. We are enjoying our share of rain today too. The forests are happy and so am I. Showers and 56 degrees.  

Hugs to my guy, Taco, BBD. The image of his little face has never left my mind. He looks like a masculine boy. It's in his eyes...


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 19, 2014)




----------



## Starlight (May 19, 2014)

View attachment $funnies welcome back sir.bmp


Hope everyone has some fun today.


----------



## Againsheila (May 19, 2014)

Morning all.  My day to hand out lunches at the church today.  Should be fun.  We have extra chips to give our people.  Most of them appreciate everything we can do for them.  It's always nice to be appreciated.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 19, 2014)

But of course there would be a frost warning issued for the night after I planted the window boxes.  I did drape bath towels over them last evening.  I bought $163.00 worth of annuals (verbena, superbelles, salvia and some funky purplish vining plant) mixed up some fresh Miracle Grow potting mix, threw in some water retaining crystals and a little sweat from my brow and viola!  Window boxes done!

I have sweet potato vines for the flower pouches which hang from the posts on the railing.  I have two flats of magnolias for the borders and a variety of wave petunia, White Russian, with a spike and some vinca vines for the container.

Now, all I have to do is mow the lawn, chop down the tulips ruined by the hail storm, plant the magnolias and the container and the pouches, walk Daisy the Mutt and finish the laundry.  I'm taking this afternoon off to get that done.

Plenty of photos to come!


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 19, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Morning Coffee Mates. What a beautiful day already. Only 75 today but 80's for the rest of the week. Great day for yard work. Have a blessed day everyone!



You too!



Starlight said:


> View attachment 30160
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has some fun today.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 19, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Rain showers here in my neck of the woods.  I guess into everyone's life a little rain must fall.
> ...



Taco is not a "masculine" kind of guy.  He's a whimpy "Mama's boy".  He sits with me if Mrs. BBD is not around.  However, if she is home, I am chopped liver and he ignores me completely and spends his entire day by her side.  However, he thinks he rules the roost.


----------



## freedombecki (May 19, 2014)

I was visiting the Quilting Board website today, where they have an art quilt gallery. One of the budding artists contributed this, and it reminded me of Foxfyre's efforts to bring USMB its Coffee Shop of many moons:



​ ​ Album: Art Gallery, Quilting Board​


----------



## AquaAthena (May 19, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...



Interesting, CorvusRexus, as the men I have loved, also have been of German descent. Something about me likes something about them... I am of Irish, Scottish, English and Native American descent.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 19, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Morning all.  My day to hand out lunches at the church today.  Should be fun.  We have extra chips to give our people.  Most of them appreciate everything we can do for them.  It's always nice to be appreciated.



And I think what you do is great.  I also like the idea of sack lunches--far less complicated and less clean up than how most 'soup line' operations do it.


----------



## AquaAthena (May 19, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Morning all.  My day to hand out lunches at the church today.  Should be fun.  We have extra chips to give our people.  Most of them appreciate everything we can do for them.  It's always nice to be appreciated.



Yes. I think it is the most desired quality for many people---to feel appreciated.


----------



## freedombecki (May 19, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> But of course there would be a frost warning issued for the night after I planted the window boxes. I did drape bath towels over them last evening. I bought $113.00 worth of annuals (verbena, superbelles, salvia and some funky purplish vining plant) mixed up some fresh Miracle Grow potting mix, threw in some water retaining crystals and a little sweat from my brow and viola! Window boxes done!
> 
> I have sweet potato vines for the flower pouches which hang from the posts on the railing. I have two flats of magnolias fro the borders and a variety of wave petunia, White Russian, with a spike and some vinca vines for the container.
> 
> ...



I wish you good weather, and look forward to seeing your pictures, Nosmo King! I love them so.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 19, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > But of course there would be a frost warning issued for the night after I planted the window boxes. I did drape bath towels over them last evening. I bought $113.00 worth of annuals (verbena, superbelles, salvia and some funky purplish vining plant) mixed up some fresh Miracle Grow potting mix, threw in some water retaining crystals and a little sweat from my brow and viola! Window boxes done!
> ...


I'll take some pictures of the hail damaged tulips before I chop them down.  I wish they could have lasted longer than one week.  But, the blossoms were knocked off and the stems are laying on the ground.  I don't think there will be much harm done if I just cut them with my shears at the base and call it tulip season.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 19, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  So I shut down everything in the great room last night and stop by the office on my way to bed--intentions to post the Vigil List.  I first answer a couple of PMs and then just as I try to log into the Coffee Shop, I get a 'unable to connect to the internet' message.  I check the modem and sure enough, all the lights are out.  I call Comcast and their robo answerer informs me where I live and advises me that services are out in our area due to an 'audit'????   They are working on the problem, however, and expect to restore service by 5 a.m.   Well, I love you guys but I wasn't going to stay up until 5 a.m.     There weren't any changes on the list though.

So Happy Monday everybody.  We're still enjoying our much warmer weather.  Hombre even got up and went for a walk this morning but after not doing it all winter, he said it was a lot harder to do.  I'll just stick with the treadmill I think.

So more coffee and wishes for a blessed day for all . . . .


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 19, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  So I shut down everything in the great room last night and stop by the office on my way to bed--intentions to post the Vigil List.  I first answer a couple of PMs and then just as I try to log into the Coffee Shop, I get a 'unable to connect to the internet' message.  I check the modem and sure enough, all the lights are out.  I call Comcast and their robo answerer informs me where I live and advises me that services are out in our area due to an 'audit'????   They are working on the problem, however, and expect to restore service by 5 a.m.   Well, I love you guys but I wasn't going to stay up until 5 a.m.     There weren't any changes on the list though.
> 
> So Happy Monday everybody.  We're still enjoying our much warmer weather.  Hombre even got up and went for a walk this morning but after not doing it all winter, he said it was a lot harder to do.  I'll just stick with the treadmill I think.
> 
> So more coffee and wishes for a blessed day for all . . . .





Have a good Monday, Foxfyre.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 19, 2014)

Everyone is out and about and in doubt on a Monday morning.

About right, innit?


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 19, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Everyone is out and about and in doubt on a Monday morning.
> 
> About right, innit?




Yepp. I kind of feel like I got hit like a ton of bricks when I woke up this am.


----------



## freedombecki (May 19, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



Rain for the west on prayer list.


----------



## Spoonman (May 19, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  So I shut down everything in the great room last night and stop by the office on my way to bed--intentions to post the Vigil List.  I first answer a couple of PMs and then just as I try to log into the Coffee Shop, I get a 'unable to connect to the internet' message.  I check the modem and sure enough, all the lights are out.  I call Comcast and their robo answerer informs me where I live and advises me that services are out in our area due to an 'audit'????   They are working on the problem, however, and expect to restore service by 5 a.m.   Well, I love you guys but I wasn't going to stay up until 5 a.m.     There weren't any changes on the list though.
> 
> So Happy Monday everybody.  We're still enjoying our much warmer weather.  Hombre even got up and went for a walk this morning but after not doing it all winter, he said it was a lot harder to do.  I'll just stick with the treadmill I think.
> 
> So more coffee and wishes for a blessed day for all . . . .



thats the problem with monopolies.  when you are the only game in town you can make the rules


----------



## Pogo (May 19, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Another simple aid I found useful -- I worked as an au pair boy part of my time in France and the kids had Donald Duck comic books.  So it's easy to see what's going on, simple action, and the vernacular is common argot.  Some of their comics were in German (the mother there was German) which was a big help there too.

They had two boys, 8 and 15 years old.  With the 8-year-old I could converse in French  fine, but the 15-year-old talked so fast and slurred his words he was incomprehensible.  So he'd speak to me in German and I'd respond in French, and we got it done.


----------



## Sarah G (May 19, 2014)

Good afternoon Everyone,

Hope you're all having a wonderful day, it is so beautiful here today and I continue to pack up the house.  

I got a summons to jury duty yesterday for the day I will start moving of course.  I called them and they postponed my service date to sometime in June so I'm happy they didn't give me a hard time about it.

Have fun, I'll check in later.


----------



## 007 (May 19, 2014)

Well coffee shoppers, it's been a busy, BUSY kinda last couple of days, and I know I've missed a bunch here but aren't going to read back through 10 pages.

I do have a few pics to post, of a particular hill near where I live of effigies. I've always known this area has more effigies than any other place on earth, and that scholars can't really date them or know who made them. But the native Americans do claim them as holy places. This hill that I have the following pictures of is about the best example of the local effigies around, and I've been past this hill a thousand times. I knew of the tour to go up there too but never got around to making it. I am very interested in this sort of thing so was very glad I made it too.

This first picture is a scan from a print out that they gave us of the top of the hill and it's effigies...






Here's the same hill viewed with Google Earth, 2013 imagery...






At the bottom of the hill just up the drive a little way from the highway...











Looking towards the top of the hill from the sign. It's a lot steeper and farther up there than pictures portray. For some reason, cameras never seem to really show "grade" very well...






Other interested people on the tour heading for the top...






Looking back down the road...






The effigies themselves...
















Looking in different directions from on top. Can see for quite a few miles. This is the Wisconsin River Valley, and my kind of country....





















Between the lighter colored trees above the silos and the darker pines behind them is the Wisconsin River.






Native Americans were very thick in this part of the country, even prehistoric man. There was a Mastodon found in a little town near here called Boaz that had a flint rock arrow head lodged in it's ribs, so obviously there was early man and Mastodons here together at one point in time. Pretty incredible stuff. 

One other thing, all those effigies line up with other effigies near that have partly been destroyed, but they all line up with the winter and summer equinox, and evidently there's a pow wow type get together up there for the morning of June 1st, where the effigies "give birth to the new sun," or something like that, and I'm going if I can find out about it.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 19, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  So I shut down everything in the great room last night and stop by the office on my way to bed--intentions to post the Vigil List.  I first answer a couple of PMs and then just as I try to log into the Coffee Shop, I get a 'unable to connect to the internet' message.  I check the modem and sure enough, all the lights are out.  I call Comcast and their robo answerer informs me where I live and advises me that services are out in our area due to an 'audit'????   They are working on the problem, however, and expect to restore service by 5 a.m.   Well, I love you guys but I wasn't going to stay up until 5 a.m.     There weren't any changes on the list though.
> ...



Comcast doesn't have a monopoly in our area though.  We have access to pretty much all of them:  Dish, Direct TV, Verizon et al.  We bundle with Comcast because of the excellent service and usual reliablilty that at least some of the others don't have a reputation for here.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 19, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...




I work with  most of my daily clients in German, 2 of them in French, 2 in English, 1 pa Russki and 1 in Japanese.  What a wild ride.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 19, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone is out and about and in doubt on a Monday morning.
> ...



Do you speak all those languages?


----------



## Againsheila (May 19, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 19, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I am completely fluent in German and  half-way fluent in  French, have what is known as more than passive understanding (meaning, I can hold a conversation, but don't ask me to give a lecture or read a long book) in Russian and have learned the basics for starting communication in Nihonji (Japanese) to at least meet my clients' needs. I went on tour in Japan in 2001, it was a blast. But the big three for me are German, English and French - in order of daily usage.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 19, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



My grandfather, on my mother's side, was from Saxony, Germany and came to the US in the late 20's.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 19, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...



The Dialect spoken in Saxony is called "Sächsisch" and it is like- uh, unearthly.  There are Germans from the western part of Germany who can barely understand "Sächsisch".  lol.... one thing is for sure: it ain't High German!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 19, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...



My maternal grandmother's mother was a Schweitzer that we have traced to Austria.  We haven't been able to locate any birth record in the USA so far and believe it is probable that she immigrated from Austria, however we haven't been able to verify that via the Ellis Island registry either.  One of those mysteries.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 19, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...




If your maternal grandmother emigrated from somewhere in Europe between 1896-1904, the chances are very good that she did not come through Ellis Island, it was closed for all sorts of people during that span of time. Many were re-routed over Montreal, Canada during this time.

Also, due to the Revolutions of 1848, there were waves of emigration/immigration, especially out of Baden-Württemberg in Germany and out of Kärnten in Austria, many of them first went EAST before going WEST (little known chapter in emigration history), and those waves lasted about 40 years in time. 

Also, the borders were different then: an Austrian may have also had a Slovenian pass, depending on where he lived, or he may have had a Swiss pass. And Poland? Geez, the borders have shifted so often, many a time people have no idea where to say a certain ancestor came from if he or she came from "Poland". It took me a while to find the one set of Great-Grandparents for, although everyone said they came from Poland, their official nationality was, as I learned, Ukrainian.

Also, the name Schweitzer could have likely been spelled "Schweizer" at that time (and means: "Swiss").  The "t" was likely added on the American side so that people would not pronounce the "z" in the usual American fashion, but rather, as a "ts".

Two sets of great-grandparents in my family came over via Warsaw-Wales-Montreal and eventually landed up in the Ohio Valley.

Feel free to PM me if you are interested in more information.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 19, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Thanks.  I just dabble in the geneaology; our son is into it all pretty heavily, and he has mentioned some of what you're saying.  We have found her on census records; we just haven't found a birth record or point of entry.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 19, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 19, 2014)

Genealogy is a hot thing here, of course, in the center of Mormonism, whatever the religion or not of the researchers.

The lds church history library and family genealogy are marvelous.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 19, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Genealogy is a hot thing here, of course, in the center of Mormonism, whatever the religion or not of the researchers.
> 
> The lds church history library and family genealogy are marvelous.




In fact, I use their program: PAF.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 19, 2014)

So, I wonder who's going to win the final on "The Voice"??????????  I like all 3 of the finalist but I'm hoping the cowboy wins.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 19, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> So, I wonder who's going to win the final on "The Voice"??????????  I like all 3 of the finalist but I'm hoping the cowboy wins.



I like Jake too, BBD, but I have to go with Josh for the win.  I think he has the best voice and style and I would buy his CDs--the other two, not so much.   You ought to join us on the Singing Competition thread:
http://www.usmessageboard.com/tv-forum/343691-the-singing-competitions-do-you-watch.html


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 19, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Like you I dabble but my daughter has done some serious digging. Finding one of her ancestors immortalized in Oliver Twist by Charles Dickens has been the highlight so far. 

William Hone, Chronology


----------



## Mertex (May 19, 2014)

I'm sort of bummed out today.  I just got a call from one of the ladies that is in my Bunco Club (we play Bunco once a month on the 3rd Wednesday) that another of the members had suffered a heart attack last night, and before I was even able to comment on how awful that was, she continued to tell me that she hadn't made it. 

I'm sort of in shock, haven't had anyone close to me die in quite some time.   I was expecting the call to be about our next Bunco, which would be this coming Wednesday, so I was rather jovial when I answered the phone after seeing the caller ID on my TV indicating it was the lady that was supposed to host it.  Now I'm just stunned.  She was so full of life and always the life of the party.  I don't know what to make of it.......I'm pretty sad.


----------



## Jughead (May 19, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I'm sort of bummed out today.  I just got a call from one of the ladies that is in my Bunco Club (we play Bunco once a month on the 3rd Wednesday) that another of the members had suffered a heart attack last night, and before I was even able to comment on how awful that was, she continued to tell me that she hadn't made it.
> 
> I'm sort of in shock, haven't had anyone close to me die in quite some time.   I was expecting the call to be about our next Bunco, which would be this coming Wednesday, so I was rather jovial when I answered the phone after seeing the caller ID on my TV indicating it was the lady that was supposed to host it.  Now I'm just stunned.  She was so full of life and always the life of the party.  I don't know what to make of it.......I'm pretty sad.


I'm very saddened to hear the news about your friend, Mertex. Please accept my condolences. My prayers are with you.


----------



## Againsheila (May 19, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I'm sort of bummed out today.  I just got a call from one of the ladies that is in my Bunco Club (we play Bunco once a month on the 3rd Wednesday) that another of the members had suffered a heart attack last night, and before I was even able to comment on how awful that was, she continued to tell me that she hadn't made it.
> 
> I'm sort of in shock, haven't had anyone close to me die in quite some time.   I was expecting the call to be about our next Bunco, which would be this coming Wednesday, so I was rather jovial when I answered the phone after seeing the caller ID on my TV indicating it was the lady that was supposed to host it.  Now I'm just stunned.  She was so full of life and always the life of the party.  I don't know what to make of it.......I'm pretty sad.



sorry for your loss


----------



## alan1 (May 19, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Good afternoon Everyone,
> 
> Hope you're all having a wonderful day, it is so beautiful here today and I continue to pack up the house.
> 
> ...



May your civic duty be quick and painless.


----------



## 007 (May 19, 2014)

Boy it's been a gray, drizzly, rainy, windy day here, and I've done exactly...  nothing.

I think I'm going to at least hit the treadmill. I hate a day without some kind of physical activity.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 19, 2014)

This morning nothing, This afternoon took Mrs o to her 3 month check up with family Doc. then to Pharmacy and a quick walk through the Grocery.... Home for dinner then 45 minute walk through a cemetery checking for veterans graves that didn't have a flag.....


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 19, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I'm sort of bummed out today.  I just got a call from one of the ladies that is in my Bunco Club (we play Bunco once a month on the 3rd Wednesday) that another of the members had suffered a heart attack last night, and before I was even able to comment on how awful that was, she continued to tell me that she hadn't made it.
> 
> I'm sort of in shock, haven't had anyone close to me die in quite some time.   I was expecting the call to be about our next Bunco, which would be this coming Wednesday, so I was rather jovial when I answered the phone after seeing the caller ID on my TV indicating it was the lady that was supposed to host it.  Now I'm just stunned.  She was so full of life and always the life of the party.  I don't know what to make of it.......I'm pretty sad.



Sad when it happens to those we like.  

Thinking good thoughts for you and your friend's family.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 19, 2014)

Hi all, Been busy up at the homestead from Friday until yesterday.  Most of the valuables have been cataloged and secured but had to empty out and sort though bags my sister in law had tossed items in for trash, ended up taking about half the stuff out.  Seems her idea is if she doesn't want it why would anyone else...... 
She tried it again on Saturday and both myself and my brother put a quick stop to that, so we only tossed items that would obviously not be wanted and my brother took a couple of thing that all four brothers had already agreed he could have.
Then there's the old "friend" who stopped by......  Foxy, you know the one I told you about.  Talk about dealing with stress.......  On Sunday, after we got back home I finally relaxed and took a 4 hour nap which meant I was up half the night the up this morning at 7AM.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 19, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (May 19, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sort of bummed out today.  I just got a call from one of the ladies that is in my Bunco Club (we play Bunco once a month on the 3rd Wednesday) that another of the members had suffered a heart attack last night, and before I was even able to comment on how awful that was, she continued to tell me that she hadn't made it.
> ...



Thank you Sheila.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 19, 2014)

Nothing is more rewarding than saving up for something you wanted, then getting it. I have a brand new 32" LED HDTV 720p now my first one ever and paid for it on my own. My grandmother has her own as well. I bought my old one in 2006 with my graduation money, and I got good memories out of it, but now I'll donate it. And hey,  I also had to upgrade my phone a couple of weeks ago too, now I have a Samsung Galaxy S5, plus a free LG G Pad Tablet from Verizon's Mother's Day promo. Timing and frugality at it's finest. 

I've been busy moving 70 lb TV's around and programming the new ones, had to replace the old digital converters. I had to teach my grandmother how to use the remote all over again, too, but now for the first time in forever my grandmother can read what's on the screen, so it was a cinch! It's awesome!


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 19, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > So, I wonder who's going to win the final on "The Voice"??????????  I like all 3 of the finalist but I'm hoping the cowboy wins.
> ...



I have to agree with you, Foxy.  I like Jake because he's the under dog and sings most things well but I think he's going to come in 3rd place.  Christina is going to get 2nd and Josh is going to win it hands down and rightfully so.  He's really very good.  Josh looks exactly like a good friend of mine who lives in Virginia and who was the best man when I married Mrs. BBD.  They could be twins.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 19, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I'm sort of bummed out today.  I just got a call  from one of the ladies that is in my Bunco Club (we play Bunco once a  month on the 3rd Wednesday) that another of the members had suffered a  heart attack last night, and before I was even able to comment on how  awful that was, she continued to tell me that she hadn't made it.
> 
> I'm sort of in shock, haven't had anyone close to me die in quite some  time.   I was expecting the call to be about our next Bunco, which would  be this coming Wednesday, so I was rather jovial when I answered the  phone after seeing the caller ID on my TV indicating it was the lady  that was supposed to host it.  Now I'm just stunned.  She was so full of  life and always the life of the party.  I don't know what to make of  it.......I'm pretty sad.




Well, I lost my step grandfather a week ago, so I feel your pain and sympathize with your loss. We're praying for you.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 19, 2014)

Good night, America.


----------



## Againsheila (May 19, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I know how you feel.


----------



## Spoonman (May 19, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



my father in law was from berlin and spoke hochdeutsch.  my mother in law was from Vienna and spoke wienerisch.   there was an amazing difference between the two.   after many years of being together they sort of created their own language  lol.   they would combine two very different words that meant the same thing.


----------



## CorvusRexus (May 19, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



I'm mostly German with some English and a bit of Irish. The girl I'm dating now is German and Irish, but, like I said, in my neck of the woods, _everyone_ is German.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 19, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Good night, America.



[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yp7r0j4XrO8"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yp7r0j4XrO8[/ame]


----------



## CorvusRexus (May 19, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I love genealogy. There are parts in my family tree traced back to the 1500s in Britain and about their immigration to America in the 1600s as Virginian farmers. Or to the mid 1600s in Germany for my mother's side. I'm just dazzled by all of the officer/military designations on my tree. In fact, our only famous relative is General Stonewall Jackson from the American Civil War, if any of you are familiar with him.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 20, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Goodness, I missed that post Mertex.  So sorry.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 20, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I'm sort of bummed out today.  I just got a call from one of the ladies that is in my Bunco Club (we play Bunco once a month on the 3rd Wednesday) that another of the members had suffered a heart attack last night, and before I was even able to comment on how awful that was, she continued to tell me that she hadn't made it.
> 
> I'm sort of in shock, haven't had anyone close to me die in quite some time.   I was expecting the call to be about our next Bunco, which would be this coming Wednesday, so I was rather jovial when I answered the phone after seeing the caller ID on my TV indicating it was the lady that was supposed to host it.  Now I'm just stunned.  She was so full of life and always the life of the party.  I don't know what to make of it.......I'm pretty sad.



I'm sorry to hear of this. As you know, I went through something similar earlier this year with the sudden death of a young friend.  It's very difficult.  Even now I can't really think about her too much as it is painful to remember; I always picture her smiles and laughter and think how unfair it is for her to not have lived out her life. She too was one who was playful and full of life.  I hope you can share with others in your group what you're feeling.  That will help, and it just takes time.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I'm sort of bummed out today.  I just got a call from one of the ladies that is in my Bunco Club (we play Bunco once a month on the 3rd Wednesday) that another of the members had suffered a heart attack last night, and before I was even able to comment on how awful that was, she continued to tell me that she hadn't made it.
> 
> I'm sort of in shock, haven't had anyone close to me die in quite some time.   I was expecting the call to be about our next Bunco, which would be this coming Wednesday, so I was rather jovial when I answered the phone after seeing the caller ID on my TV indicating it was the lady that was supposed to host it.  Now I'm just stunned.  She was so full of life and always the life of the party.  I don't know what to make of it.......I'm pretty sad.



I'm truly sorry to hear of your loss, [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION], and will be praying for you, your family and friends who are affected by this loss.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 20, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Marg&#8217;s mom, 
Sunshine,  
Pogo&#8217;s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
Blackhawk&#8217;s mom, 
Newby's mom, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
 Sheila&#8217;s sore foot and friend Shirley,
Meister and his mom,
Testarosa
Drake's injured friend, 
PixieStix's sister, 
Hollie's stepdad, 
Coyote's father-in-law, 
Spoonie, Ringel, Sheila, and 007's sore backs,
Sherry&#8217;s Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Avg-Joe & furry companion Boo
Pix,
Becki!!! and Becki&#8217;s hubby,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Ernie and his friend Royce's family, especially Alisha, as they prepare for the final goodbye,
Sheila and Andrew,
Ringel and his family as they prepare for the final goodbye for his dad,
Jake's granddaughter Susan,
Noomi's impending oral surgery,
Noomi&#8217;s Auntie Marj and Nana and cousin,
Ollie's daughter Angie,
Mertex as she prepares for the final goodbye for her friend,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and Sunshine.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Sarah G (May 20, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon Everyone,
> ...



Thanks.  I really don't mind JD usually but it always seems to happen when I have something going on.  The last time was over the holidays when I was still working in Sandusky.  I was planning to come home for a week so I called them and they rearranged things for me there too.

They're a lot nicer than they used to be.  I remember when you had to state a reason you couldn't serve only when they questioned you in the courtroom.  People used to have to state that they were biased somehow or related or make up elaborate stories.  

You just couldn't say well I have to work.


----------



## Sarah G (May 20, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> This morning nothing, This afternoon took Mrs o to her 3 month check up with family Doc. then to Pharmacy and a quick walk through the Grocery.... Home for dinner then 45 minute walk through a cemetery checking for veterans graves that didn't have a flag.....



This is my wish for you, Ollie.  I hope you have people who care as much about you as you do about others.  Even those you never knew.  You're a good man.


----------



## Sarah G (May 20, 2014)

Good Morning, Everyone!


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2014)

Good morning, everyone and a good Tuesday to you all.


Today's celeb no. 1 drinking coffee:







Beyonce


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2014)

Today's celebs no. 2 drinking coffee:








Paul Newman and Joanne Woodward.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2014)

And today's coffee funnies:


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 20, 2014)

Good morning.  Coffee is ready.  Get up and come and get it...


----------



## Nosmo King (May 20, 2014)

Here's what the Spring plantings look like so far.  The window boxes have superbelles, salvia, verbena, vinca and something called a wave flower (it's the purple one up front):






Take a look at the tulips!  Blown away by the hail storm last week:






I planted a container with wave petunias, a spike and some more vinca:






I put just one sweet potato vine in each of the flower pouches this year.  Sweet potato vines are too aggressive for the window boxes and planting impatiens in the pouches works only if the impatiens are healthy to begin with.  There is a fungus attacking the nursery raised impatiens, so by mid July, they get all leggy and look more like a bad crop of asparagus.






I'll put in the marigolds after I get to the store and get some more time release fertilizer.  I did enough yesterday and I think I may have exhausted Daisy the Mutt.  She spent her time watching me, barking at that damn kitty across the street and chewing raw hide strips.


----------



## Mertex (May 20, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Here's what the Spring plantings look like so far.  The window boxes have superbelles, salvia, verbena, vinca and something called a wave flower (it's the purple one up front):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It all looks very lovely, except for the poor tulips beat up by the hail...poor Daisy, she looks like she did all the work...


----------



## 007 (May 20, 2014)

Tuesday morning... what to do... what to do...


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 20, 2014)

Hope all are feeling well today, particularly Mertex, Sarah G, and Ollie.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 20, 2014)

007 said:


> Tuesday morning... what to do... what to do...



drink coffee then get going for the day

You getting any rain out Black River way?


----------



## Wake (May 20, 2014)

Good morning everyone!

Finally caught a break with no work to do on this beautiful Tuesday morning. 

Anyone planning on watching the Supernatural season finale tonight?


----------



## Mertex (May 20, 2014)

Good Morning everyone....thank you so much for your words of encouragement.

I'm still trying to figure it out....next the funeral, it will be sad, so unexpected.


----------



## Spoonman (May 20, 2014)

007 said:


> Tuesday morning... what to do... what to do...



but isn't it nice to have the choice instead of being told what to do


----------



## Spoonman (May 20, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Here's what the Spring plantings look like so far.  The window boxes have superbelles, salvia, verbena, vinca and something called a wave flower (it's the purple one up front):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looking great nosomo


----------



## Spoonman (May 20, 2014)

Our half day friday summer hours start this week but i'm taking the full day.  with such a rough winter, losing a lot of time to my back being out i am really behind on projects.  that weekly maintenance alone is about all i can get done on the weekends and thats if it doesn't rain.  I've been trying to put in an hr each night after i get home, but can only takle small projects.  I really need the 4 day weekend to get a bit caught up.  hope the weather holds up.  i'd really like to get down to pay a visit to my parents graves and get them spruced up a bit too.  thats long overdue


----------



## 007 (May 20, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Tuesday morning... what to do... what to do...
> ...



That's a big 10-4 good buddy... 

It's not that I don't have anything to do, it's that I have a lot to do and have to decide which thing to do. Friend of mine just called that is partners with a guy and they make custom hardwood flooring. They have massive piles of edge cuttings and he wondered if I wanted a few bundles of it. It's fantastic for campfires. Burns a little quick but who cares? There's tons of it and the campfire burns nice and bright. So, he also bought a receiver from me so I'm going to take that up to him and pick up some wood. I'll take the big old 3/4 ton Chev up on the hill.

It really is shaping up to be a beautiful day here so, I'm out.


----------



## Spoonman (May 20, 2014)

007 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


wish i could say the same.  i have two conference calls and then a pretty heavy meeting schedule this afternoon


----------



## peach174 (May 20, 2014)

Morning !

Oh Boy! Cats and their wanting to always be incognito.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Nosmo King (May 20, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Here's what the Spring plantings look like so far.  The window boxes have superbelles, salvia, verbena, vinca and something called a wave flower (it's the purple one up front):
> ...


If you look carefully at the picture of the container by the front door, you'll see Daisy posing and the reflection of a Nosmo shaped character taking pictures with an iPad.

After all the work Daisy did yesterday, she went for a walk in the park.  The last home high school tennis match was happening there and she had a ball greeting all the parents and siblings of the players.  She even bummed a bit of one of the mother's snacks!


----------



## Nosmo King (May 20, 2014)

We had a pretty good hail storm here last week.  It blew up from the south around 7:30 Wednesday evening.  The hail stones were the largest I've ever seen.  About the size of canned hams.  Well, not that big, but big.

This weekend I noticed a lot of pick up trucks advertising contractors plying the neighborhood streets.  Many of those trucks had out of state plates.  Now, I live in the crotch of the tri-state area and I'm used to out of staters, but from Pennsylvania and West Virginia.  There were 'contractors' from Virginia, Maryland and New Jersey cruising around.  Three of them stopped at Pimplebutt as I was out gardening.

"We're offering free roof inspections!" they sang out as they approached the front door.  I had a standing seam steel roof installed three years ago this month.  It is still flawless, undented and undamaged.

"Did you happen to notice my roof?" I asked them.

"If it's dented, your insurance company will authorize the installation of a new roof!" they said.

"Well," I responded "I'm the county building inspector..."

With that, they turned on their heels and left.  Today, my phone is exploding with complaints about unsolicited contractors harassing folks her in the county.  The Sheriff's department is on the case, but now I have a whole raft of visits to make to see whether or not these locusts from out of state are bonded, licensed and insured.

I saw one truck that had "Storm Response Team" lettered on the bed.  I suppose these guys get their leads from the Weather Channel.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 20, 2014)

My Nieces Husband does roofing as an independent. He's been busy as can be since the storms rolled through...He probably has done a few down your way. But he is legal and insured, been at it on his own for about 15 years now.....


----------



## Againsheila (May 20, 2014)

Beautiful Tuesday Morning today.  I get to drive while we put up signs and posters for the upcoming "Sister's Summer Catechism" at the theatre.

Tomorrow, my husband and I are going to Laughlin to celebrate our 33rd wedding anniversary.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 20, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Beautiful Tuesday Morning today.  I get to drive while we put up signs and posters for the upcoming "Sister's Summer Catechism" at the theatre.
> 
> Tomorrow, my husband and I are going to Laughlin to celebrate our* 33rd wedding anniversary.*



Congratulations, you know you have to be doing it right......by the way you have us beat by about 18 months........


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Beautiful Tuesday Morning today.  I get to drive while we put up signs and posters for the upcoming "Sister's Summer Catechism" at the theatre.
> 
> Tomorrow, my husband and I are going to Laughlin to celebrate our 33rd wedding anniversary.




Congratulations, Againsheila!


----------



## Againsheila (May 20, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful Tuesday Morning today.  I get to drive while we put up signs and posters for the upcoming "Sister's Summer Catechism" at the theatre.
> ...



And you have great grandkids, I won't ever even have grandkids.  I did my part, I had kids.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 20, 2014)

Well, on the theory that folks visiting Laughlin usually don't get on the internet, I'm going to post Sheila and Hubby's annivesary acknowledgement today:

*TO AGAINSHEILA AND HER HUBBY*






*AND WISHES FOR BLESSINGS FOR MANY MANY MORE!!!*​


----------



## WelfareQueen (May 20, 2014)

I love Laughlin.  My sister worked there for years as a dealer at the Golden Nugget.  Hope Sheila and hubby have a nice time.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 20, 2014)

So good morning everybody.  A comforting hug to Mertex and the Ringels who are going through a difficult day for different reasons.  

And loving Nosmo's flower projects that he treats us to every spring.

Already in the high 70's here today going up into the high 80's and the winds are forecast to pick up this afternoon and it remains very dry so we are under extreme fire weather conditions.

The opportunistic contractors must be a sign of the still struggling economy.  Wind and hail damage was so common in West Texas and Kansas all the years we lived there that the local contractors were kept pretty busy with that and the ordinary work.  We never had to buy a roof--the insurance company did that.  Also usually the hail only beat up two sides of the house--everybody had vulnerable siding if they didn't have brick veneer--so we would use the insurance settlement to buy the paint and would paint the whole house ourselves so it got a fresh coat, courtesy of the insurance company, every few years.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 20, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> I love Laughlin.  My sister worked their for years as a dealer at the Golden Nugget.  Hope Sheila and hubby have a nice time.



We had some good times at Laughlin.  There used to be bus trips organized that would take folks from Albuquerque to Laughlin and my sis and nieces and I would go that way--if it was her and her husband and Hombre and I, we would drive--roughly 10 hours from Albuquerque to Laughlin by the time we made several stops.  We flew in once but that was a pain--we would rather drive.

Was on one of the bus trips once and we were based at the Colorado Belle.  In the first 10 minutes at the Casino I hit a royal flush on the dollar poker machne--won $4,000.  I had a really good time that weekend.


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 20, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...





Mertex said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Here's what the Spring plantings look like so far.  The window boxes have superbelles, salvia, verbena, vinca and something called a wave flower (it's the purple one up front):
> ...





Mertex said:


> Good Morning everyone....thank you so much for your words of encouragement.
> 
> I'm still trying to figure it out....next the funeral, it will be sad, so unexpected.





Spoonman said:


> Our half day friday summer hours start this week but i'm taking the full day.  with such a rough winter, losing a lot of time to my back being out i am really behind on projects.  that weekly maintenance alone is about all i can get done on the weekends and thats if it doesn't rain.  I've been trying to put in an hr each night after i get home, but can only takle small projects.  I really need the 4 day weekend to get a bit caught up.  hope the weather holds up.  i'd really like to get down to pay a visit to my parents graves and get them spruced up a bit too.  thats long overdue





Againsheila said:


> Beautiful Tuesday Morning today.  I get to drive while we put up signs and posters for the upcoming "Sister's Summer Catechism" at the theatre.
> 
> Tomorrow, my husband and I are going to Laughlin to celebrate our 33rd wedding anniversary.



 Congratulations to the both of you.


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 20, 2014)

Is it just me or is there something weird going on? 

I was only responding to Sheila's post but it copied in posts from Mertex, Spoonman, Nosmo and Foxfye!

That is just bizarre!


----------



## Jughead (May 20, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Is it just me or is there something weird going on?
> 
> I was only responding to Sheila's post but it copied in posts from Mertex, Spoonman, Nosmo and Foxfye!
> 
> That is just bizarre!


I had very unusual stuff happening on my side as well! My symptoms were different, but unusual nonetheless. Occasionally, after I'd select a new USMB page, I'd get re-directed to some gaming site, or fake flash player update site. The problem only happened on this site. After extensive investigation, I finally figured out the advertising was causing this so I disabled all advertising. Problem fixed.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 20, 2014)

007 said:


> Tuesday morning... what to do... what to do...



Took Mrs. BBD to her Tuesday quilting thing up at the church.  Then drove to Dixon to drop a couple of her chains off at the Jewelry Store to be repaired - also her watch.  The city block that the Jewelry Store was on was completely blocked off and the street department had the whole street torn up and the sidewalks on both sides of the street too.  I could see the Jewelry Store but it was dark with no lights on...  I figured that they were closed due to all the work going on.  So, I stopped at the Mobil Station and filled up with gas and bought my lottery tickets for the next two weeks.  I made my way back home and I would like to report that I have just woke up from a really good nap.  Seems like it's the best nap I've had in a long time.  Sipping on another cup of coffee and catching up with all the posts here in the Coffee Shop.

I feel I must warn my friend, 007 about rushing into quick decisions on "what to do, what to do...".  When you are retired, you shouldn't rush into big decisions like that.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 20, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Beautiful Tuesday Morning today.  I get to drive while we put up signs and posters for the upcoming "Sister's Summer Catechism" at the theatre.
> 
> Tomorrow, my husband and I are going to Laughlin to celebrate our 33rd wedding anniversary.



Congratulations on 33 years of wedded bliss!  That's terrific.

Just wondering...  Shouldn't you be coming up for parole pretty soon?


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 20, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Is it just me or is there something weird going on?
> 
> I was only responding to Sheila's post but it copied in posts from Mertex, Spoonman, Nosmo and Foxfye!
> 
> That is just bizarre!



There is something weird going on for sure!  When I go outside and look around all of the birds have spots on them...  Wonder if I need to clean my glasses?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 20, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Is it just me or is there something weird going on?
> 
> I was only responding to Sheila's post but it copied in posts from Mertex, Spoonman, Nosmo and Foxfye!
> 
> That is just bizarre!



I don't know know.  You use the @mention feature quite a bit don't you?  Maybe it got stuck or something?  I have been experiencing what Jughead mentioned though re getting directed to websites where I don't want to be.  And that is annoying.  And I don't know how to disable advertising without disabling all popups which screws up my Pogo games.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 20, 2014)

Look at this wild supercell shot in Wyoming a little while ago.  One accompanying story says this kind of super cell rarely produces much rain or a tornado, but can produce some spectacular hail.  It definitely has a wow factor.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Look at this wild supercell shot in Wyoming a little while ago.  One accompanying story says this kind of super cell rarely produces much rain or a tornado, but can produce some spectacular hail.  It definitely has a wow factor.




Wow!


----------



## R.D. (May 20, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I'm sort of bummed out today.  I just got a call from one of the ladies that is in my Bunco Club (we play Bunco once a month on the 3rd Wednesday) that another of the members had suffered a heart attack last night, and before I was even able to comment on how awful that was, she continued to tell me that she hadn't made it.
> 
> I'm sort of in shock, haven't had anyone close to me die in quite some time.   I was expecting the call to be about our next Bunco, which would be this coming Wednesday, so I was rather jovial when I answered the phone after seeing the caller ID on my TV indicating it was the lady that was supposed to host it.  Now I'm just stunned.  She was so full of life and always the life of the party.  I don't know what to make of it.......I'm pretty sad.



I'm so sorry.  What a shock!  Hope you're feeling in better spirits today.


----------



## Sherry (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Jughead (May 20, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Beautiful Tuesday Morning today.  I get to drive while we put up signs and posters for the upcoming "Sister's Summer Catechism" at the theatre.
> 
> Tomorrow, my husband and I are going to Laughlin to celebrate our 33rd wedding anniversary.


----------



## Darkwind (May 20, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Look at this wild supercell shot in Wyoming a little while ago.  One accompanying story says this kind of super cell rarely produces much rain or a tornado, but can produce some spectacular hail.  It definitely has a wow factor.


The mothership comes right out of the bottom!   

Amazing photo.


----------



## Pogo (May 20, 2014)

Sherry said:


>



Sorry, I don't see why a bottle of lemonade should be carrying Mike's status updates.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




eeww.


----------



## Sherry (May 20, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Haha I didn't notice that, but the lemon made me think of a nipple.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 20, 2014)




----------



## alan1 (May 20, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I landed on a murder trial some years back.
It wasn't an innocent or guilty thing, but the degree of murder.
15 year old kid on trial.  
They'd already decided he was to be tried as an adult.
My daughter was 15 at the time.
The worst thing that ever happened to me was getting seated on that jury.  And I do mean the worst thing.
If I am ever asked to sit on the jury for a teen murderer again, I'll tell them to fuck off.  
I can't do something like that again.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 21, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Margs mom, 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
Blackhawks mom, 
Newby's mom, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
 Sheilas sore foot and friend Shirley,
Meister and his mom,
Testarosa
Drake's injured friend, 
PixieStix's sister, 
Hollie's stepdad, 
Coyote's father-in-law, 
Spoonie, Ringel, Sheila, and 007's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Avg-Joe & furry companion Boo
Pix,
Becki!!! and Beckis hubby,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Ernie and his friend Royce's family, especially Alisha, as they prepare for the final goodbye,
Sheila and Andrew,
Noomi's impending oral surgery,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and cousin,
Ollie's daughter Angie,
Mertex as she prepares for the final goodbye for her friend,
Ringel and his family in transition,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and Sunshine.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2014)

Good morning everyone and happy Hump-Day!


Today's celeb no. 1 drinking coffee:






Amanda Seyfried


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2014)

Today's celeb no. 2 drinking coffee:


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2014)

Today's coffee funnies:


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 21, 2014)

Dropping by for a quick update.  I have been soooo busy preparing for daughter/granddaughters visit.  Needless to say, I've gotten tons done.  Still so much to go...
I hope all are having a good spring.  The weather here has been einwandfrei and wunderbar.


----------



## Jughead (May 21, 2014)




----------



## Newby (May 21, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.
> 
> And we're still keeping vigil for
> Harper (Save's granddaughter),
> ...



Thanks so much Foxy, for keeping my MIL on the list all this time, and I can say the power of prayer is truly wonderful.  She had her surgery to completely remove the tumor from her liver about three weeks ago and she's doing great.  The chemo they injected shrunk it from the size of a baseball down to the size of a cherry ovre  a period of about 9 months, and they were able to burn it completely out.  She doesn't even have to take chemo treatments any longer, so the entire thing went as well as it possily could.  She was so relieved when it was over, so now she can recouperate and look forward to many more years with us.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 21, 2014)

Well, it's Hump Day!  Had my morning coffee.  Have to get ready to go to Rockford for a routine cardiology doctor's appointment.  Watched the finale on The Voice last night.  Josh won first place which was not a surprise and I was happy to see that Jake got 2nd place.  I had him down for 3rd place...  Taco is being a pest this morning.  Wants to play.  Doesn't he know that I'm just on my second cup of coffee?


----------



## Ringel05 (May 21, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Well, *it's Hump Day!*  Had my morning coffee.  Have to get ready to go to Rockford for a routine cardiology doctor's appointment.  Watched the finale on The Voice last night.  Josh won first place which was not a surprise and I was happy to see that Jake got 2nd place.  I had him down for 3rd place...  Taco is being a pest this morning.  Wants to play.  Doesn't he know that I'm just on my second cup of coffee?



Hope springs eternal.........


----------



## Ringel05 (May 21, 2014)

Good morning.  Give me a little time to flesh this out, not awake yet.........


----------



## R.D. (May 21, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (May 21, 2014)

*Good Morning Everyone........*


----------



## freedombecki (May 21, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Here's what the Spring plantings look like so far. The window boxes have superbelles, salvia, verbena, vinca and something called a wave flower (it's the purple one up front):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, The Forum Nanny said I couldn't give rep to the same post twice.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 21, 2014)

Hadn't mentioned it with everything else going on but the Mrs has surgery scheduled for Monday the 2nd to have three fibroids removed (finally).  One is either 7 or 9 cm, I can't remember and since it's so big they wont know if it will turn into a full hysterectomy until they get in there.  Hopefully not.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (May 21, 2014)

Morning Coffee Mates! It's another beautiful day in THE Carolina. Expecting 90 and an easy day. You know, I've lived a very rough and high pressured life. Vets here can tell you the military can be highly stressful. Especially when you're in situations where you don't know if you'll be alive from one second to the next. I thought I may never be able to retire. But I had a life changing event in October 2012 and was able to retire last April many years before I had planned. I attribute it to God's grace. Now I live a life of leisure and as Joe Walsh says, life's been god to me so far. I hope and pray it comes to pass for my friends here in the CS. Just wanted to get that off my chest. Now I'm going to the outlets to do some shopping. Nothing in particular, just want to see if anything catches my eye to buy. Then I'm going to do some yard work, a load of laundry or two and then make dinner for Mrs. Blood. Have a blessed day everyone.


----------



## Spoonman (May 21, 2014)

007 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


i'm praying for some good weather this weekend, although its looking like rain fri- Sun.  I've got so much i want to get to.  all of it weather dependent.  I guess i could work on rock walls or re roof the shed in the rain.  not ideal but.....  it has to get done.


----------



## Sarah G (May 21, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Look at this wild supercell shot in Wyoming a little while ago.  One accompanying story says this kind of super cell rarely produces much rain or a tornado, but can produce some spectacular hail.  It definitely has a wow factor.



It's scary and beautiful.  Amazing shot.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 21, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (May 21, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



We finally got some good rain this morning and it's cool right now so I got more packing done before the heat comes back this afternoon.  Plus laundry.  

Hope it clears up for you for the weekend.


----------



## Spoonman (May 21, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning everyone and happy Hump-Day!
> 
> 
> Today's celeb no. 1 drinking coffee:
> ...



i honestly have no clue who half of these people you post are   lol


----------



## Dajjal (May 21, 2014)

Make mine a cappuccino


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Ao5b6uqI40]How to Make a Cappuccino | Perfect Coffee - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena (May 21, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Well, it's Hump Day!  Had my morning coffee.  Have to get ready to go to Rockford for a routine cardiology doctor's appointment.  Watched the finale on The Voice last night.  Josh won first place which was not a surprise and I was happy to see that Jake got 2nd place.  I had him down for 3rd place...  Taco is being a pest this morning.  Wants to play.  Doesn't he know that I'm just on my second cup of coffee?



I was rooting for Josh or the girl...leaning towards the girl.( can't think of her name yet this morning )  Thought Jake would place 3rd also. So glad Adam picked the gal up to be on his label. What a grand show of talented people and different format than the rest of the singing shows. It is truly an extravaganza. 

Huge pat on the head to Taco, the man dog!


----------



## Ringel05 (May 21, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Morning Coffee Mates! It's another beautiful day in THE Carolina. Expecting 90 and an easy day. You know, I've lived a very rough and high pressured life. Vets here can tell you the military can be highly stressful. Especially when you're in situations where you don't know if you'll be alive from one second to the next. I thought I may never be able to retire. But I had a life changing event in October 2012 and was able to retire last April many years before I had planned. I attribute it to God's grace. Now I live a life of leisure and as Joe Walsh says, life's been god to me so far. I hope and pray it comes to pass for my friends here in the CS. Just wanted to get that off my chest. Now I'm going to the outlets to do some shopping. Nothing in particular, just want to see if anything catches my eye to buy. Then I'm going to do some yard work, a load of laundry or two and then make dinner for Mrs. Blood. Have a blessed day everyone.


Speaking of laundry, trying to wash the bedding, had to pull the comforter out from under the two cats......  They weren't too happy about it.......


----------



## Spoonman (May 21, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



our problem has been too much rain


----------



## Sarah G (May 21, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



They keep predicting it here but we just get little sprinkles.  Thunder and lightening woke me up this morning, it was really cool.  The air feels better now.


----------



## AquaAthena (May 21, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Make mine a cappuccino
> 
> 
> How to Make a Cappuccino | Perfect Coffee - YouTube



I wish I could view that, but my Shockwave Flash keeps crashing my computer. I have to hit "stop plugin" when I get the window and I have placed a called into my tech as this has been happening since he installed my new W-7 PC a few days ago. Wish I knew how to fix it, myself as he is so busy and I may not get a call back as soon as I need it. It all corrected itself last night but this morning again, it is back. Nothing working but this site and this one keeps freezing until I click...stop plugin....and then I get a few minute reprieve until it happens again...


----------



## R.D. (May 21, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Love a good storm


----------



## Dajjal (May 21, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Make mine a cappuccino
> ...



Oh dearie me! That sounds annoying. I am thinking of getting a new computer, because I cannot play the latest games like wolfenstein. I already have a sealed copy of windows 7 to install on it. I have always built and serviced my own computers up to now, but this time I will have to get one built for me, because my knowledge of components is out of date. I may also have to find a tech who can visit me if it has problems like yours.


----------



## Spoonman (May 21, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



we get down pours.  there are parts of my lawn i can't cut because the tractor sinks in.  even walking across it you sink in.  the ground water tables are so high.  

I have a 16' x 22' x 5 1/2' deep.  It has a thick rubber liner, like a pool to hold the water.  i have a very large population of fish and frogs in it.  they deficate, which makes the water nitrogen rich and creates algea blooms. this all dies off and settles at the bottom.  every spring i drain the pond, scoop out the sediment ( a very messy job, one for mike rowe)  then refill the pond.  this year, the water table is so high and there is so much hydrostatic pressure, when i drained the pond,  water filled in under the liner and raised it up to the surface.


----------



## Againsheila (May 21, 2014)

Good morning.  It's a wonderful cloudy cold day and I'll be in the warm sun this evening in Laughlin.  Yippee!  Hate the plane trip though.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 21, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Good morning.  It's a wonderful cloudy cold day and I'll be in the warm sun this evening in Laughlin.  Yippee!  Hate the plane trip though.



Oh you haven't left yet.  Well Happy Anniversary again Sheila.  I'll refer you to yesterday's post commemorating it and hope you have a blast in Laughlin.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 21, 2014)

And good morning everybody.  Slept in again this morning since I didn't seem to have much luck sleeping when I was supposed to be sleeping, but think I got in sufficient hours that this will be a good day.


----------



## Againsheila (May 21, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning.  It's a wonderful cloudy cold day and I'll be in the warm sun this evening in Laughlin.  Yippee!  Hate the plane trip though.
> ...



Thanks, yeah, the plane doesn't take off until 3pm.  It's a charter flight.


----------



## Spoonman (May 21, 2014)

I was just thinking.  It was about 4 years ago i came to the USMB. At some point after I joined i stumbled across the Coffee Shop and made my first post.  I remember it well because it had a political overtone and pissed off a few people, i remember samson especially.  lol     But I realize, this is probably the longest continual thread i have ever posted on on any board.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 21, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Hadn't mentioned it with everything else going on but the Mrs has surgery scheduled for Monday the 2nd to have three fibroids removed (finally).  One is either 7 or 9 cm, I can't remember and since it's so big they wont know if it will turn into a full hysterectomy until they get in there.  Hopefully not.



Well then she goes on the Vigil List immediately.  Fortunately this type of surgery is pretty routine and almost never has complications, but surgery is surgery just the same.  So I know there is a stress and anxiety factor involved.


----------



## Againsheila (May 21, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Hadn't mentioned it with everything else going on but the Mrs has surgery scheduled for Monday the 2nd to have three fibroids removed (finally).  One is either 7 or 9 cm, I can't remember and since it's so big they wont know if it will turn into a full hysterectomy until they get in there.  Hopefully not.
> ...



Well, I had a hysterectomy, both my sisters have too and we're still here.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 21, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> I was just thinking.  It was about 4 years ago i came to the USMB. At some point after I joined i stumbled across the Coffee Shop and made my first post.  I remember it well because it had a political overtone and pissed off a few people, i remember samson especially.  lol     But I realize, this is probably the longest continual thread i have ever posted on on any board.



I think it probably is for me too.  I had a couple of threads going--both political type threads, not social threads--going on my previous board home that had been going for at least more than two years when I left and both had amassed thousands of posts and more than a million looks, but the Coffee Shop tops both.  I still have a few friends that I stay in contact with from that other board, but for the most part it had gotten too mean and too stupid and just didn't seem worth the time any more.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 21, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



We get boatloads of verga......  Thankfully it's not virga......


----------



## Ringel05 (May 21, 2014)




----------



## Foxfyre (May 21, 2014)

Was just watching a story with video clip on Huffpo about the Deadliest Catch episode last night--I didn't watch it because the Dancing with the Stars, the Voice, and American Idol finales were all last night and my DVR can only record so much.  

The right couple got picked for Dancing with the Stars.
We'll find out tonight if the right guy won AI.
And the right guy won the Voice.

But back to Deadliest Catch, the one captain that everybody loves to hate is Elliot Neese with captain "Junior" a close runner up.  Both have been pretty much snots and not always team players with the other boats and the series sometimes portrays them as less than likable.  But in this episode, Elliot risks his boat to go to the rescue of another that had run into rocks and was sinking.  So now he's a hero.  Strange how fortunes can turn.


----------



## Spoonman (May 21, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > I was just thinking.  It was about 4 years ago i came to the USMB. At some point after I joined i stumbled across the Coffee Shop and made my first post.  I remember it well because it had a political overtone and pissed off a few people, i remember samson especially.  lol     But I realize, this is probably the longest continual thread i have ever posted on on any board.
> ...



a lot of boards have long running threads like word asscociation games, or what are you listening to, last post wins.  but not a lot of strictly conversational ones.  even political posts run their course when a party gets elected out of office.  then a new one against the new guy opens up and the cycle starts all over


----------



## 007 (May 21, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Make mine a cappuccino
> ...



Ya know... that's been happening frequently on my computer as well. Not crashing the computer, but I'm getting the drop down that says "Shockwave has crashed," and whatever it was I was listening to or playing quits.


----------



## Sarah G (May 21, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



I like it when it rains hard, it cleans up the air.


----------



## 007 (May 21, 2014)

I don't how or why, but one neighbor starts mowing, then the rest of them start mowing, like the domino effect. I can hear lawn mowers in every direction around me. I was thinking I'd mow my lawn too, but I'm going to wait until the sun starts heading the other direction.

Been so busy here I need to take a little break.


----------



## peach174 (May 21, 2014)

Science needs to find a way to send the rain in States that get to much, down to areas that are having droughts.


----------



## Sarah G (May 21, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Science needs to find a way to send the rain in States that get to much, down to areas that are having droughts.



I've heard of research like this.  It might not be easy but it seems like it could be done.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 21, 2014)

I just wanted to share this video with those of you who don't watch DWTS.  I was so thrilled that Maks and Meryl won last night--more for him than her as he has never won a trophy despite being one of the dancers everybody loves to watch.  But the chemistry between Maks and Meryl was insane.  This video was Week 3 and you would expect to see this in a finale, not week 3.  And it only got better and better from there. . . .

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpZ8DJs7lLk]Meryl Davis & Maks "All of Me" ft. Lindsey Stirling | DWTS 18 | LIVE 3-31-14 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 21, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Morning Coffee Mates! It's another beautiful day in THE Carolina. Expecting 90 and an easy day. You know, I've lived a very rough and high pressured life. Vets here can tell you the military can be highly stressful. Especially when you're in situations where you don't know if you'll be alive from one second to the next. I thought I may never be able to retire. But I had a life changing event in October 2012 and was able to retire last April many years before I had planned. I attribute it to God's grace. Now I live a life of leisure and as Joe Walsh says, life's been god to me so far. I hope and pray it comes to pass for my friends here in the CS. Just wanted to get that off my chest. Now I'm going to the outlets to do some shopping. Nothing in particular, just want to see if anything catches my eye to buy. Then I'm going to do some yard work, a load of laundry or two and then make dinner for Mrs. Blood. Have a blessed day everyone.



Mornin', B.
My girls will be coming in from Fayetteville on the first (June).  While we've been having some blistering hot days (Alaskan-style), I'm sure the change from your temps to ours will come as quite a shock.  It's been hanging around the mid-60s pretty much all this month, so far.
Hope you have fun shopping and cooking.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 21, 2014)

007 said:


> I don't how or why, but one neighbor starts mowing, then the rest of them start mowing, like the domino effect. I can hear lawn mowers in every direction around me. I was thinking I'd mow my lawn too, but I'm going to wait until the sun starts heading the other direction.
> 
> Been so busy here I need to take a little break.



My buddy was mowing his lawn at 10 last night.  We're quasi-rural here so no one seems bothered by that, least of all me.  I can sleep through an earthquake (and have!)  The smell of new-mown grass is right up there with rain-washed, fresh air, too.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 21, 2014)

Greetings, denizens of the CS!
Cooler this morning than it has been lately.  Makes the outside work much more attractive.  I've still loads to do, laundry and cleaning the house, as well as a bunch of yard work.  I made my Spring dump run last week, taking out a trailer-load of accumulated detritus as well as a couple of winter mortalities.  Made my partner go with and help unload his dead llama.  No magic disappearances this year.  
I got most of the living room at my cabin done this past weekend.  I still have some small trim and finish work to do, but the ceiling light fixture is installed, most of the wall paper is done, and I'm ready to frame the door between the kitchen and living room.  I've got everything I need to put the roof over the porch, just waiting for the ground to thaw enough to dig the footings.  I've also staged most of the materials I'll need to build my shed.  The partner is all antsy, tells me I just need to get the roof up and that will be plenty.  He's been "cock-blocking" me as much as possible.  (He hates that term, tough!)  I've been surveying my stock of hammers, I only have one good framing hammer and I doubt the little girls will be able to do much with that.  I'll have to see how much they might be able to do.  At the very least, they can hand things to their mother and me and help hold things in place.  Of course, I'm planning on teaching them how to calculate the angles for the roof trusses.  Then they can help set up the jigs and nail the gussets onto the trusses.  _That_ they can do.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 21, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Was just watching a story with video clip on Huffpo about the Deadliest Catch episode last night--I didn't watch it because the Dancing with the Stars, the Voice, and American Idol finales were all last night and my DVR can only record so much.
> 
> The right couple got picked for Dancing with the Stars.
> We'll find out tonight if the right guy won AI.
> ...



I beat back the Amis and the Tommys in Osterbeek, Arnhem and Valkenswaard last night and this morning.........  Tonight I'll take Caen from the Huns.......


----------



## AquaAthena (May 21, 2014)

007 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



  I have been hearing from two others who post here, they are having the same problem.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 21, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Greetings, denizens of the CS!
> Cooler this morning than it has been lately.  Makes the outside work much more attractive.  I've still loads to do, laundry and cleaning the house, as well as a bunch of yard work.  I made my Spring dump run last week, taking out a trailer-load of accumulated detritus as well as a couple of winter mortalities.  Made my partner go with and help unload his dead llama.  No magic disappearances this year.
> I got most of the living room at my cabin done this past weekend.  I still have some small trim and finish work to do, but the ceiling light fixture is installed, most of the wall paper is done, and I'm ready to frame the door between the kitchen and living room.  I've got everything I need to put the roof over the porch, just waiting for the ground to thaw enough to dig the footings.  I've also staged most of the materials I'll need to build my shed.  The partner is all antsy, tells me I just need to get the roof up and that will be plenty.  He's been "cock-blocking" me as much as possible.  (He hates that term, tough!)  I've been surveying my stock of hammers, I only have one good framing hammer and I doubt the little girls will be able to do much with that.  I'll have to see how much they might be able to do.  At the very least, they can hand things to their mother and me and help hold things in place.  Of course, I'm planning on teaching them how to calculate the angles for the roof trusses.  Then they can help set up the jigs and nail the gussets onto the trusses.  _That_ they can do.



Went down to the stream to fetch some water, cooked breakfast in the fireplace, getting ready to sow the fields, have to repair some of the thatch on the roof and cut more wood plus milked the cows.  The wife's down at the stream doing laundry, I have to get the buckboard hitched up for a run into town for supplies and I haven't seen any hostile Indians or bandits for months now.........


----------



## Ringel05 (May 21, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



Google Chrome?

If so:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGFnLZDMXUg]How To Fix Shockwave Flash Crashes in Google Chrome - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ringel05 (May 21, 2014)

For Firefox:

https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/adobe-flash-plugin-has-crashed


----------



## Foxfyre (May 21, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



I have fewer problems of this type using Google Chrome and AOL browsers than I was having with any of the others.  There for awhile I was unable to access any Youtube and similar type videos, and now am having no problems.  And all I did different was switch to Google Chrome as my primary browser though I often also use AOL just because its there and convenient.


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 21, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I followed these instructions to shut down the flash player in Chrome. 

How To Fix Shockwave Flash Crashes in Google Chrome

Now if I want to watch a Youtube I just right click and copy the URL into a new tab and play from there. A little more hassle but far less annoying that the flash player crashing all the time.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 21, 2014)

By the way, those of you who love BING--the backgrounds they use make it the most fun to use for me--Microsoft has finally come up with a patch for that security problem they had and ya'll should be getting it in your automatic updates.  Or if you don't allow Microsoft to automatically update, you can go to their website to fix it.  And even though they aren't supporting XP anymore, they also issued the patch for XP users.

Microsoft fixes big IE bug -- even on Windows XP - CNET

So, presumably it is safe to use IE again.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 21, 2014)

Things went well with the doctor at my routine cardiologist appointment.  He said if I look both ways before I cross the street I should live for a pretty long time.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2014)

I came here on November 21, 2013, exactly 6 months ago today. After my intro thread, the first place I posted was in the Coffee Shop (II).

It's not an anniversary, but rather, an interesting milemarker.

IMO the CS is one of the best parts of USMB - getting to know people who are very different in their approach than I (me?? _Lord, my English is rusting..._)

Anyhow, it's been a good six months. Cheers!


----------



## freedombecki (May 21, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> By the way, those of you who love BING--the backgrounds they use make it the most fun to use for me--Microsoft has finally come up with a patch for that security problem they had and ya'll should be getting it in your automatic updates. Or if you don't allow Microsoft to automatically update, you can go to their website to fix it. And even though they aren't supporting XP anymore, they also issued the patch for XP users.
> 
> Microsoft fixes big IE bug -- even on Windows XP - CNET
> 
> So, presumably it is safe to use IE again.


So that's why my computer is acting nicely today! Today's background at Bing! is the Kingfisher, and wow, are they beautiful in some places.

 [ame=http://youtu.be/veQ2ilQrzMU]Common Kingfisher. Bird catching a fish. David Attenborough's opinion. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 007 (May 21, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Good stuff... did it... we'll see if that cured the problem. I have faith it will.

Actually, that just made it worse.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 21, 2014)

007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



If you can't find a workable fix create a desktop folder, backup your current Chrome profile and extension into it, uninstall the current version (including the current profile-in Chrome) and install an older version.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2014)

It worked for me. All of a sudden, threads with lots of youtube links (or similar) are loading very quickly.

Amen.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 21, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Things went well with the doctor at my routine cardiologist appointment.  He said if I look both ways before I cross the street I should live for a pretty long time.



Oh and make sure you "go" outside........ or make sure the Mrs is unarmed......


----------



## Ringel05 (May 21, 2014)

007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



Here are some more fixes.  Apparently the one I posted doesn't always work for everyone.  Scroll down to: Check For Conflicting Software and read from there.  Hope one of these helps.

How To Fix Shockwave Flash Crashes in Google Chrome


----------



## Ringel05 (May 21, 2014)

And if all else fails a nice refreshing dump will make you feel better.  If there's a problem with that process........


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2014)

lol...


----------



## Pogo (May 21, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> I came here on November 21, 2013, exactly 6 months ago today. After my intro thread, the first place I posted was in the Coffee Shop (II).
> 
> It's not an anniversary, but rather, an interesting milemarker.
> 
> ...



"I" is correct, because the understood verb would be "am".  Nominative case.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > I came here on November 21, 2013, exactly 6 months ago today. After my intro thread, the first place I posted was in the Coffee Shop (II).
> ...




Phew!!  Saved by the good old nominative case!!!


----------



## Ringel05 (May 21, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


Dan Adams came to mind immediately!


----------



## Pogo (May 21, 2014)

Well in that case... 
"If nominative, I refuse to run!  If neglected, I refuse to swerve!"


----------



## Pogo (May 21, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Don Adams with a vowel movement? ... 

Wait for it....


"Missed it by _that_ much!"


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




Yes. He was singing the Prune Juice aria.


----------



## Pogo (May 21, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Something seems to have gone awry with YouTube (or with Flash) -- every time I open a video I get "error, try later" from YT but if I refresh the page then it plays.

Not using Chrome though - this is Opera.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 21, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, those of you who love BING--the backgrounds they use make it the most fun to use for me--Microsoft has finally come up with a patch for that security problem they had and ya'll should be getting it in your automatic updates. Or if you don't allow Microsoft to automatically update, you can go to their website to fix it. And even though they aren't supporting XP anymore, they also issued the patch for XP users.
> ...



I had hummingbirds this morning on Bing.  Breathtaking.


----------



## Pogo (May 21, 2014)

With the cold snap overcome and warm weather back it's time for the first seasonal batch of Balela:

I can black beans
1 can chick peas (garbanzos)
2 tomatoes, diced (~ ¾ cup)
1 chopped white onion
1 clove garlic (actually several)
3 tablespoons olive oil
½ cup vinegar
1 lemon, squeezed
½ cup chopped Italian parsley  (<< the lead singer)
chopped hot peppers and/or hot sauce to taste
Dash of cumin
_Optional:_ mint, capers, julienned carrot (for texture), celery top leaves (< good for managing hot weather)

Marinate ~ 1 hour in fridge.  Exquisite.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...




You have to sing "Nessun Dorma" three times, backwards, in nominative case, then Opera will work perfectly.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 21, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Opera is a simple fix.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dd-12-vyCiw]Real Voice Lesson 1. Tune Your Voice Now - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ringel05 (May 21, 2014)

For Opera:

YouTube is back! - Opera Desktop - Opera Software


----------



## Pogo (May 21, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I haven't had Nessun Dorma since my last Indian meal when they ran out of Papadam.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2014)

lol...


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> For Opera:
> 
> YouTube is back! - Opera Desktop - Opera Software



You are hired!!!


----------



## Pogo (May 21, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> For Opera:
> 
> YouTube is back! - Opera Desktop - Opera Software



Pardon my French but...

Ringel fuckin'* rocks*!


----------



## Ringel05 (May 21, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > For Opera:
> ...



My head is full of rocks?  What?!


----------



## Ringel05 (May 21, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


BTW I started a browser review thread a while back in the Computer sub-forum for those who are interested.  Check out my review of Lunascape (page 2 or 3).  

http://www.usmessageboard.com/computers/167107-internet-browsers.html#post3634921


----------



## AquaAthena (May 21, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



As in "very different in their approach as I"...( AM. ) I am...not me...am...

I loved my 6th grade English teacher, Mrs. Baker, as she wouldn't let anything slip by. She made one learn, if she had to send you back to your desk all day, every day. Book reports.......all of her red underlining...throughout...  Passed with an A. Helps to also have parents who know proper English and grammar and are there to support the teacher and be good role models for their children. ( not that I remember all I learned )

On another note: My new W-7 has crashed with the Shockwave thing, so I am on a little Chromebook with 13.3 inch screen.  It is going to be a long day or two before help arrives.   Having to type ever so slowly on this ittle-bitty keyboard. The good news? I _have_ this backup.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 21, 2014)

I am just happy that I am not responsible for correcting my students grammar and spelling.  As long as I can make out what they are trying to convey, I'm fine.  When it comes to technical accuracy, however, they'd better know what they're describing.  Of course, most of the younger students would never make it as technical writers, but most of them do not aspire to that career.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 21, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> I am just happy that I am not responsible for correcting my students grammar and spelling.  As long as I can make out what they are trying to convey, I'm fine.  When it comes to technical accuracy, however, they'd better know what they're describing.  Of course, most of the younger students would never make it as technical writers, but most of them do not aspire to that career.



I no wat u meen.


----------



## 007 (May 21, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Actually when at the plugin page and expand shockwave at the top, I redid it and disabled the other file they said to disable, and all is good.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 21, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-lounge/354712-usmb-coffee-shop-iv-31.html#post9133164


----------



## Sherry (May 21, 2014)




----------



## Grandma (May 21, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Make mine a cappuccino
> ...



Stop using Internet Explorer, it won't support Flash anymore for some reason.

Try Firefox, that's what I have to use now.


----------



## 007 (May 21, 2014)

OK, so we can't get RID of commercials on regular TV, but I wish some TV manufacturer would come up with a TV that mutes ITSELF when commercials come on. As it is, I'm hoping I don't wear out the mute button on my remote.


----------



## R.D. (May 21, 2014)

007 said:


> OK, so we can't get RID of commercials on regular TV, but I wish some TV manufacturer would come up with a TV that mutes ITSELF when commercials come on. As it is, I'm hoping I don't wear out the mute button on my remote.



So when do you know it's time to come back to the sofa?


----------



## Noomi (May 21, 2014)

Four days until I say goodbye to my teeth. Oh yay. But disappointing to have to miss at least two classes - and mum isn't making me miss anymore.

Hope everyone missed me the last two days lol.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 21, 2014)




----------



## Noomi (May 21, 2014)

Night Ollie!


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 21, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Four days until I say goodbye to my teeth. Oh yay. But disappointing to have to miss at least two classes - and mum isn't making me miss anymore.
> 
> Hope everyone missed me the last two days lol.



What's happening to your teeth?  Last year you had all your hair cut off, are you donating your teeth this year?


----------



## Noomi (May 21, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Four days until I say goodbye to my teeth. Oh yay. But disappointing to have to miss at least two classes - and mum isn't making me miss anymore.
> ...



Haha, noo. Just getting wisdom teeth out, is all.


----------



## 007 (May 21, 2014)

R.D. said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > OK, so we can't get RID of commercials on regular TV, but I wish some TV manufacturer would come up with a TV that mutes ITSELF when commercials come on. As it is, I'm hoping I don't wear out the mute button on my remote.
> ...



That's never really a problem, since commercials seem to go on forever.


_"We apologize for interrupting these commercials to bring you a program."_


----------



## WelfareQueen (May 21, 2014)

Doesn't sound like much fun Noomi.


----------



## Pogo (May 21, 2014)

007 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



In one of my media books a big broadcast company executive says to one of his station managers: "Do you know how we define 'programming'?

Obviously this is a setup, so the station manager shakes his head.

"Programming is the shit we run between commercials".


----------



## Ringel05 (May 21, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...







Only, in German, sometimes Dative is used where we use Nominative in English - like I said, my English is sometimes rusting...


----------



## Foxfyre (May 22, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Margs mom, 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
Blackhawks mom, 
Newby's mom, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
 Sheilas sore foot and friend Shirley,
Meister and his mom,
Testarosa
Drake's injured friend, 
PixieStix's sister, 
Hollie's stepdad, 
Coyote's father-in-law, 
Spoonie, Ringel, Sheila, and 007's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Avg-Joe & furry companion Boo
Pix,
Becki!!! and Beckis hubby,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Ernie and his friend Royce's family, especially Alisha, as they prepare for the final goodbye,
Sheila and Andrew,
Noomi's impending oral surgery,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and cousin,
Ollie's daughter Angie,
Mertex as she prepares for the final goodbye for her friend,
Ringel and his family in transition and Mrs. Ringel's impending surgery,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and Sunshine.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2014)

Good morning, everyone, and a good Thursday to you!!


Today's celebs no. 1 drinking coffee:







Miley Cyrus and her mom.​


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2014)

Today's celeb no. 2 drinking coffee:








Jason Statham


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2014)

Today's coffee funnies:














-and-











Have a good Thursday!


----------



## Jughead (May 22, 2014)




----------



## Noomi (May 22, 2014)

My legs hurt from last nights class. Then tonight I turned up for yet more punishment. It was Tracy's class, though, and obviously I am going to go to that one. LOL


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 22, 2014)

Good morning, everyone.

Coffee drinkers live longer?  Hmmm, in Salt Lake City then, we have a lot of older hidden coffee drinkers.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2014)

Guten Morgen, Jake.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 22, 2014)

Up and about having my coffee this morning.  Mornings and coffee go together just like carrots and peas!  Will be off in a little while to go put flags on veterans graves in the local grave yards.  Sure is a pretty day for it.  Blue skies and it's going to be 80 degrees today.  Hope everybody has a fantastic day.


----------



## Newby (May 22, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Guten Morgen, Jake.



Wie geht es ihnen, Statist?

Ich ben sehr gut, danke!


----------



## peach174 (May 22, 2014)

Morning !

Kitty Say's "I gotz to haz my morning chocolate".


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2014)

Newby said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Guten Morgen, Jake.
> ...




Auch Dir wünsche ich einen guten Morgen, [MENTION=17441]Newby[/MENTION].

Mir geht es prächtig, danke.

Und es freut mich umso mehr zu wissen, daß es Dir gleichermaßen gut geht.

Herrlich!

Laß Dich hier im CS IV öfters blicken, wäre schön!

herzlichst,

Stat

(Google is your friend and helper!)


----------



## Ringel05 (May 22, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2014)

It's already close to 80 here, which is wonderful, because it means that the lovely young ladies start wearing shorts and very nice blouses!!  Amen!


----------



## R.D. (May 22, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Good morning, everyone.
> 
> Coffee drinkers live longer?  Hmmm, in Salt Lake City then, we have a lot of older hidden coffee drinkers.



Good morning, Jake, everyone.   I want to live longer, but always feel like this


----------



## Mertex (May 22, 2014)

*Good Morning.....everyone that is up, *

Just want to give anyone that is interested an update....

SPURS have beat the Mavericks, the Blazers and already have won 2 out of 7 (4 wins the series) games against the Oklahoma Thunders.....*Go Spurs Go...*


----------



## Newby (May 22, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Newby said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



I wish you a good morning as well, Newby.

I am splendid, thanks.


And I am all the more happy for your knowledge, and that you likewise get better as you go?

Wonderful!

To see you occasionally here in CS IV, would be nice!


Sincerely,

Stat



How's that?


----------



## Spoonman (May 22, 2014)

I don't know waht it is about memorial day weekends  and rain, but it looks like it is going to remain consistent


----------



## 007 (May 22, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Today's celebs no. 1 drinking coffee:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I absolutely can't stand that bubble headed little skank. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## Spoonman (May 22, 2014)

007 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Today's celebs no. 1 drinking coffee:
> ...



same here.  I'm so tired of negative role models.


----------



## Darkwind (May 22, 2014)




----------



## freedombecki (May 22, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


They truly are. One visited our juice hummingbird feeders the other day. Now you see them, now you don't! I love 'em!


----------



## freedombecki (May 22, 2014)

.
 .
 ^^Forgot to drink his cup of coffee this morning^^


----------



## Pogo (May 22, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> .
> .
> ^^Forgot to drink his cup of coffee this morning^^



Now THAT is what I call energy conservation.


----------



## Spoonman (May 22, 2014)

Pogo said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



I'm not lazy, i just conserve energy


----------



## Foxfyre (May 22, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Morning !
> 
> Kitty Say's "I gotz to haz my morning chocolate".



This made me giggle.  I think I might have posted sometime back that our Siamese mama cat would do that.  We had a corner table unit in our kitchen with an L-shaped bench against the wall and chairs on the outside.  Mama kitty would stealthily creep up onto that bench and keep her head low so she would be invisible.  And then we would see one black tipped paw come up over the edge and feel around trying to hook a pork chop or piece of chicken or whatever was there.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2014)

Newby said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Newby said:
> ...




Nicht schlecht, gar nicht so schlecht, Kumpel.

Nächste Aufgabe...


----------



## Foxfyre (May 22, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  I'm stuck on waiting for the electrician duty today--getting a new fan/light assembly installed in the master bedroom and a new front porch light.  Hombre has volunteer duty at the hospital urgent care today so I'm it.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




Oy. Wasn't trying to awake bad feelings in anyone, really, I wasn't.

I must admit, I know very little of Miley Cyrus. Sorry if the pic offended some sensibilities.

Usually I get bullseyes around here with cool pics....


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  I'm stuck on waiting for the electrician duty today--getting a new fan/light assembly installed in the master bedroom and a new front porch light.  Hombre has volunteer duty at the hospital urgent care today so I'm it.





Hold down the fort, Foxfyre.

Enormous Gale-Winds are projected for tonight where I live, the Weather service is encouraging people to stay indoors. But I gotta to travel to my next appointment. great...


----------



## AquaAthena (May 22, 2014)

007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Good morning to all CS members. I hope you are all looking forward to positive things this coming weekend, and I wish you a wonderful Memorial Day as most of us pay our respects to those who served our country, with pride, honor and dignity. 

 I have an update on my Shockwave Flash problem crashing my new PC. 

I think the culprit is my email client...which is a major, fancy one. It was going rogue on me, so this morning at 3:30 am when I awakened thinking about this, I disabled a feature on it that has to use flash. and since then my PC has not crashed, and applications needing flash to work, are up and running and fully operating. I think it went rogue during the transfer process from my previous PC to this new one.    ( keeping my fingers crossed ) 

Thanks so much to all who gave energies to this, more than, 3-day challenge. You are my friends.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 22, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Yes you do, and whatever one thinks about Miley Cyrus--I don't care for her either--she is definitely a celeb and therefore appropriate in the coffee pics so far as I am concerned.  I also don't have any problem with those expressing their opinion of her.


----------



## Dajjal (May 22, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> By the way, those of you who love BING--the backgrounds they use make it the most fun to use for me--Microsoft has finally come up with a patch for that security problem they had and ya'll should be getting it in your automatic updates.  Or if you don't allow Microsoft to automatically update, you can go to their website to fix it.  And even though they aren't supporting XP anymore, they also issued the patch for XP users.
> 
> Microsoft fixes big IE bug -- even on Windows XP - CNET
> 
> So, presumably it is safe to use IE again.



I just read that the bug fix on xp causes more problems. So I have not downloaded it. I have automatic updates switched off.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 22, 2014)




----------



## SFC Ollie (May 22, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



I look at her the same as Alice Cooper whose father was a minister and he is actually a quite intelligent business man. After all Miley is Dolly Partons Goddaughter....


----------



## Pogo (May 22, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I know almost nothing about her but on its merits that is a pretty cool pic no matter who the people are.  And it's certainly not a negative role model to simply sip coffee with your mom.


----------



## R.D. (May 22, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  I'm stuck on waiting for the electrician duty today--getting a new fan/light assembly installed in the master bedroom and a new front porch light.  Hombre has volunteer duty at the hospital urgent care today so I'm it.



Small world, so am I.   We have to get underground electrical marked or something like that before we can start to dig our back yard.  It's gated so I have to be here.

I'm having fun on my computer though


----------



## Sarah G (May 22, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


>



What a happy doggie!


----------



## Spoonman (May 22, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



not complaining about your post stat.  no issues there at all.  persoannly i am disapponted in miley.  I think she used to be a positive role model for kids.  i'm not sure what happened, whether it was to jumps start here career, prove to the world she was an adult or whatever.  But IMO she gives a very bad model for young ladies to follow, which is who she appeals too.  Maybe I'm getting old fashion in my old age. Or maybe its that i see first hand the issues many of my friends are having with their teenage daughters and I see with teen age girls in general.   I think they are being bombarded with the wrong values  in our current culture.  and miley has become part of that wrong message.   She has a huge following  and its not my place to judge others.   I would just rather see people with that much influence sending a better message.


----------



## Jughead (May 22, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


She'll need to wait in line behind Justin Bieber. What with his charges of DUI, felony vandalism, resisting arrest...he sets an awful role-model for our young ones.

In regards to Miley, too bad she doesn't look up to her dad. He is a great role model for his daughter. I know he is not happy with her recent behavior, that's for sure.


----------



## Newby (May 22, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Newby said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



This one I didn't even have to look up any words, only a few in the first one... 

Can Kumple refer to both male and female?  If only for males, then you  need to find the female version...


----------



## Foxfyre (May 22, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  I'm stuck on waiting for the electrician duty today--getting a new fan/light assembly installed in the master bedroom and a new front porch light.  Hombre has volunteer duty at the hospital urgent care today so I'm it.
> ...



LOL, me too.  But the electrician has come and gone.  Apparently we have lost power somewhere between the source and the switch that runs the fan/light assembly in the bedroom.  So he didn't install the fan/light assembly and he also wouldn't replace the front porch light because it involved taking out some of the stucco around it.  So we're back to square one.


----------



## Montrovant (May 22, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



There are quite a few kid stars that have gone that route.  I would imagine there are a number of factors involved, but trying to shed the 'childlike' image they get saddled with is probably a big one.


----------



## Montrovant (May 22, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, everyone, and a good Thursday to you!!
> 
> 
> Today's celebs no. 1 drinking coffee:
> ...



Let's give Miley some credit, she's wearing a Maiden shirt!


----------



## 007 (May 22, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Don't get me wrong, Stat, I wasn't saying you have some kind of nefarious reasons for posting pictures of who you do, that's not it at all.

I just truly think that little broad is one low life, trashy, little harlot, so, I took the liberty of expressing my opinion. I wish young girls didn't look up to tramps like that as role models.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 22, 2014)

Shoot!  (You can't fool me, that's just shit with two oos......)
Went to drive my wife to work this morning, got about three blocks down the road and suddenly the faint thump, thump, thump became a loud, thump, thump, thump.  Flat tire so I turnrd the car around got back to the house and took her in my truck.
Took the (brand new) tire in to the shop to have the nail removed and patched......  No good, the short distance I drove tore up the inside of the tire, exposing steel belts.  He put a used tire on until the new one can be shipped in by Tuesday next week.


----------



## Pogo (May 22, 2014)

Newby said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Newby said:
> ...



Kumpelchen?


----------



## Pogo (May 22, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Summa youse guys sure read a lot into a simple picture of mother and daughter sipping coffee...


----------



## Pogo (May 22, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> For Opera:
> 
> YouTube is back! - Opera Desktop - Opera Software



Happy to report this worked as advertised.  Once I restarted Opera, YouTube started behaving normally again.  All I had to do was lie back and think of England.


----------



## Newby (May 22, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Newby said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Better...


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 22, 2014)

Well, it's over.  Our American Legion Post got the flags out on all the veteran's graves this morning.  Looks nice.  We did 3 cemeteries in 4 hours.  Went pretty fast this year but then again we had 5 more people helping then what normally shows up to do this task.  We had one member of the crew just walk the grave yards over to make sure we didn't miss anybody before we went to the next cemetery.  It all worked out well for us.  Now, I shall take it easy for the rest of the day!  I feel a nap coming on...  Just saying.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 22, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Summa youse guys sure read a lot into a simple picture of mother and daughter sipping coffee...



Naw, its more like a knee jerk reaction--at least it was with me--to a symbol of everything we don't like in modern American culture.  And Miley Cyrus is definitely one of those symbols as is Justin Bieber and others who flaunt their fame and think they don't need to exhibit good manners or be good role models.  Admittedly they are not required to have good manners or be good role models and it is their perfect right to be whoever they choose to be.  And it is my perfect right to think they are pretty disgusting.


----------



## Pogo (May 22, 2014)

Newby said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Newby said:
> ...



I got it.

"She-Kumpel"  (Gerlish)


----------



## Pogo (May 22, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Summa youse guys sure read a lot into a simple picture of mother and daughter sipping coffee...
> ...



It's still hard to derive that out of this picture.  To me the most offensive thing in there is the "Iron Maiden" T-shirt, and that's a stretch.  Call me crazy but I just see a mom and daughter sipping coffee.  With smiles.


----------



## Newby (May 22, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Hmmm... Picture George Bush and Sarah Palin having coffee in that pic instead, understand now?


----------



## Spoonman (May 22, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



and i hate them all   lol


----------



## Spoonman (May 22, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



you do know she is pro gun rights


----------



## Foxfyre (May 22, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Naughty naughty Spoonie.  That's getting just a weeee bit too political.  Let's just stick with disgusting.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 22, 2014)

Newby said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



And you too Newby.  Just a weeee bit too political.  I think we have to resist that.  But a non-political figure as disgusting?  Yeah.  I can't argue with that when I agree with it.

Actually both Miley and Justin are probably okay people if we got to know them personally.  But their public image simply is not commendable to many of us, while I'm sure others have no problem with them.


----------



## Spoonman (May 22, 2014)

007 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



personally there aren't too many people from hollywood or the entertainment industry i like.  but thats besides the point.    I mean if you look at who our role models were as kids, they were no prizes or great examples either.  drugged out rockers and rebels.    so i guess its all relative.  

I guess what bothers me most about miley is that she had this massive following based on a good girl image.  all these littel girls loved her and looked up to her as hannah montana.   then all of a sudden ist like ok girls, we've grown us, its time to get nasty.   


And stat, no i don't take offense to your post or who you choose to post.  and i don't think you should adjust your style or what you do worrying about who might get offended or not.   that a real big problem to,  people get so offended over nothing.   if i don't like something, i just ignore it.


----------



## Pogo (May 22, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



No I don't, nor do I care.  Again, there's no reference to that in the picture.  It's two women drinking coffee.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 22, 2014)

I cannot recall any celebrities preforming so out of bounds when I was just a wee shaver.  Sure there were polarizing figures.  Muhammad Ali for example.  Some people disliked him for his politics, others loved him for his stand.  But no one disputed his athleticism or his charisma.  The Beatles sang "I wanna hold your hand" and then the Rolling Stones sang "Let's spend the night together" and both were criticized for their hairstyles, not lifestyles.

Jim Morrison became legendary on stage in Miami Florida, but no one seemed to think less of him because there wasn't TMZ and Youtube to document what really went on.  A lot of those rockers died, but aspersions were not heaped upon them for their fates.

But today in the era of instant and thorough communications, every transgression every misstep is documented and posted.  These two kids, Cyrus and Beiber, came of age too late to survive being kids in the guise of adults.


----------



## Montrovant (May 22, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Have you listened to Miley Cyrus's music?  The Maiden shirt may be the least offensive thing in the pic.....


----------



## Pogo (May 22, 2014)

Newby said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



No.  That would be two more people being human.  And Stats has posted myriad photos of pols drinking coffee before -- none of them carried a political message.  Just people being human.  I see that as the same purpose I had in putting up this thread a while back -- there's just more to any human than all the nefarious baggage we hang on them, and it's worthwhile to remember that's what they are -- human.  It's really not necessary to play pictures backward to find satanic messages that aren't there; when we narrow our image down to some set of demonic traits gleaned from third party media, we deny them their humanity.  

Uh, IMHO...

I mean --- to me it's a *relief *to see a picture of what's supposed to be a "controversial" figure... Sarah Palin, Mylie Cyrus, whoever... simply being human and not controversial at all.  It means we're *free *to either not hang all that garbage on them or not have to defend them from it.  Why can't it just be a picture of somebody drinking coffee (or playing music, or whatever), just like the rest of us?  It reminds us they're people, like we are.  And that gives us common ground.  Or in the case of coffee-- grounds.


----------



## Spoonman (May 22, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



ok, then i take offense to the bad eyebrows.


btw, iron maiden rocks


----------



## Montrovant (May 22, 2014)

So we got a wet vac to try and clean up the carpets a bit, what with having the soon-to-be 5 year old and, currently, 2 dogs and a cat here (the little dog being only sort of potty trained).  Anyway, we've cleaned all of the downstairs carpets recently.  I just did my room 2 days ago, and put all my stuff back in yesterday after it had dried.  So, of course, the cat decides that today is a perfect time to get a bunch of litter stuck on her fur and drop it off in my room.  

Just can't win with these animals!


----------



## Pogo (May 22, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> I cannot recall any celebrities preforming so out of bounds when I was just a wee shaver.  Sure there were polarizing figures.  Muhammad Ali for example.  Some people disliked him for his politics, others loved him for his stand.  But no one disputed his athleticism or his charisma.  The Beatles sang "I wanna hold your hand" and then the Rolling Stones sang "Let's spend the night together" and both were criticized for their hairstyles, not lifestyles.
> 
> Jim Morrison became legendary on stage in Miami Florida, but no one seemed to think less of him because there wasn't TMZ and Youtube to document what really went on.  A lot of those rockers died, but aspersions were not heaped upon them for their fates.
> 
> But today in the era of instant and thorough communications, every transgression every misstep is documented and posted.  These two kids, Cyrus and Beiber, came of age too late to survive being kids in the guise of adults.



I think any pop culture icon reflects the values they're swimming in at the time.  In order to keep an attentive audience they'll usually find the edge of that envelope and push it along.  In that sense I don't think we have anything going on now that hasn't always been the case. 

In other words I don't think they're _driving _those values; they're trying to be in the front of it as a figurehead but they're really following values that are already trending.


----------



## Spoonman (May 22, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Newby said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



no one is taking any issue with stats posts, or who he posts, or suggesting  he do anything differently.  some of us just made comments about  our views on one of the indiiduals.  a lot of us have made positive comments about many of the others.  nothing is being read into a picture.  or no one is being offended by it.


----------



## Pogo (May 22, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Well I did say it was a stretch but when I hear the term "iron maiden" it's not the band that comes to mind.


----------



## Spoonman (May 22, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > I cannot recall any celebrities preforming so out of bounds when I was just a wee shaver.  Sure there were polarizing figures.  Muhammad Ali for example.  Some people disliked him for his politics, others loved him for his stand.  But no one disputed his athleticism or his charisma.  The Beatles sang "I wanna hold your hand" and then the Rolling Stones sang "Let's spend the night together" and both were criticized for their hairstyles, not lifestyles.
> ...



riding in on the bust this morning i sat next to a late teens, maybe early 20's girl.  she had on the headphoes and ws listening to music which i could still overhear.  one of the songs i was like am i really hearing what i think i'm hearing.  I was shocked.   so anyway, this conversation reminded me of it again and i just googled the words i thought i heard. and damn,  if i wasn't right.

Not  sure how to use the spoiler here, because this definitely isn't work safe and this would definitely be found offensive by many.  but IMO this is a little to far ahead of pop culture.  and this is what teen girls are listening too?


I'll put the link to in case i don't get the spoiler right

KHIA - MY NECK MY BACK (DIRTY VERSION) LYRICS


----------



## R.D. (May 22, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



   Sometimes the timing of a mistake is just great


----------



## Spoonman (May 22, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



lol,  it could be because she was pretty much flashing them too .  i kept thinking her underwear hang lower than her skirt


----------



## Mertex (May 22, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



She probably drinks her coffee laced with something else....


----------



## Mertex (May 22, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...




*Money happened*....it beats out morals for a lot of people.


----------



## Mertex (May 22, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





Miley is a beautiful girl, there's no doubt about that.  Her choices are what most people question.  I'm sure she does a lot of normal things that decent people do, too, but that still doesn't make her respectable.

The picture is nice....Miley, not so much.....


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2014)

Newby said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


 [MENTION=17441]Newby[/MENTION]

I would have absolutely not problem with that. In fact, the very pols pols drinking coffee that I posted were Eisenhower and George W. Bush.  That was in CS II, in late January.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



I can understand that sentiment.

Like I said, I know almost nothing about her, and had no idea that posting one pic of her would cause some discomfort. Perhaps this was a good learning experience for us.  I am certainly not upset that people were somehow upset by a picture, it's all part of the first amendment experience, but I am thankful that you gave an explanation as to why this was a problem for some people.

That being said, for every celeb who has been posted, I bet someone could find something negative about each and every one of them.

Live and let live, I say.


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 22, 2014)

Is there some kind of stomach virus going around? Because if there is I just caught it. 

Sometimes it is carpe diem and others the diem carpe's you instead!


----------



## Ringel05 (May 22, 2014)

Just had some major thunderstorms roll through, buckets of rain and some small hail.  Power flickered off and on twice, have to reset all the electric clocks.......  Sounds like it's not over yet......


----------



## Montrovant (May 22, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



I could!  It's a gift.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



lol...


----------



## Montrovant (May 22, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Seeing the negative is one of my defining characteristics.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 22, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> So we got a wet vac to try and clean up the carpets a bit, what with having the soon-to-be 5 year old and, currently, 2 dogs and a cat here (the little dog being only sort of potty trained).  Anyway, we've cleaned all of the downstairs carpets recently.  I just did my room 2 days ago, and put all my stuff back in yesterday after it had dried.  So, of course, the cat decides that today is a perfect time to get a bunch of litter stuck on her fur and drop it off in my room.
> 
> Just can't win with these animals!



LOL, courage Montrovant.  You'll survive petdom like we all have.


----------



## 007 (May 22, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


I didn't pay much attention to the mother.

What I saw is the same little tramp that dances around almost naked, bends over and rubs her ass on a man's crotch, and then does swing naked from a wrecking ball. It's slutty, it's trashy, it's low rent, and she's a nasty little hag... but like I say, that's just my opinion.

As far as Stat posting it, I read NOTHING into that. Stat does do a great job of mixing it up, and to be quite honest, I've been amazed at how many pictures of celebs drinking coffee he's come up with. I've often wondered if he's got some secret, 'celebs drinking coffee pics' website or something... 

So continue on Stat, don't pay my opinion no mind. We got into some pretty wound up discussions in here before but we all stay friends.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2014)

007 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...





to everyone.





Not everyone is going to like everything. It's like a smorgasbord. Eat whatcha want.


----------



## 007 (May 22, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


OH MY FREAKIN' GAWD ..............


----------



## boedicca (May 22, 2014)

What's the matter with kids today?


----------



## 007 (May 22, 2014)

boedicca said:


> What's the matter with kids today?



Ooooh.... OOOOooh... I better stay away from that.

Foxy will be rapping my knuckles with a yard stick...


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2014)

007 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




*OH MY DOUBLE FREAKIN' G-D* ..............


Those lyrics make twerking look like a church service by comparison....


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2014)

007 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > What's the matter with kids today?
> ...





Quit advertising your fetishes!!!


----------



## 007 (May 22, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



... and you're next ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2014)

007 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...




In steps the brunette with unbelievably long, long legs....


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 22, 2014)

007 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > What's the matter with kids today?
> ...



But you said you liked when she did that. Reminded you of your school days!


----------



## 007 (May 22, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Nope, I'm not catholic...


----------



## Ringel05 (May 22, 2014)

007 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



That's OK, no one's perfect......


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 22, 2014)

007 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Just busting you!  Haven't done it for a while so you were due!


----------



## 007 (May 22, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



I am ...........









............


----------



## Mertex (May 22, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Our dissing Miley has nothing to do with your post, Stat....like you said, not everyone is going to like everything.  Miley has a lot of followers, I'm sure, or she wouldn't be so popular, she's just not my cup of tea.....or should I say...coffee....


----------



## Ringel05 (May 22, 2014)

007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Hey!  Wait a minute!
My mom always called my dad "god"...... ergo.......


----------



## Ringel05 (May 22, 2014)

Just had oven BBQ country style ribs with fresh corn on the cob......... 






I have leftovers.......


----------



## 007 (May 22, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Just had oven BBQ country style ribs with fresh corn on the cob.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boy that sure looks good. Been awhile since I've had anything BBQ or cooked on the grill. My old grill was getting a little old so I gave it to my son, and I haven't replaced it yet because the one I want is scary expensive. Maybe next year. Too many financial priorities right now ahead of a $900 grill.


----------



## Jughead (May 22, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> to everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now you're talking! My favorite smorgasbord, everything that is in the refrigerator...


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 22, 2014)

There was a lot of German being thrown about earlier......I think just to prove how small a world it is my German Daughter in law posted this on face book....


----------



## Ringel05 (May 22, 2014)

007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just had oven BBQ country style ribs with fresh corn on the cob.........
> ...








And it doesn't cost $900.......


----------



## Pogo (May 22, 2014)

OK herpetologists, I gots a question.

What manner of creature is this, that meandered across my path while I was weed-whacking?

I'd say it's between four and five feet long.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 22, 2014)

Pogo said:


> OK herpetologists, I gots a question.
> 
> What manner of creature is this, that meandered across my path while I was weed-whacking?
> 
> I'd say it's between four and five feet long.


It's either what we in Ohio call a common black snake or the deadly African Black Mambo.  Were you weed whacking in The Congo?  I wouldn't worry about it much either way.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 22, 2014)

Pogo said:


> OK herpetologists, I gots a question.
> 
> What manner of creature is this, that meandered across my path while I was weed-whacking?
> 
> I'd say it's between four and five feet long.



Looks like a Black Racer.  Non poisonous but very, very quick and the back of the fangs are razor sharp.  They bite and pull back with their mouths closed and they are native to the Carolinas.


----------



## 007 (May 22, 2014)

Pogo said:


> OK herpetologists, I gots a question.
> 
> What manner of creature is this, that meandered across my path while I was weed-whacking?
> 
> I'd say it's between four and five feet long.



Looks like a Blue Racer. I had one stretched out across my side walk last year too. I just walked around it and let it be. They're harmless.


----------



## Sherry (May 22, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Just had oven BBQ country style ribs with fresh corn on the cob.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We'll be grilling ribs this weekend at my mom's and chillin' in the pool...I'll make some Swedish potato salad, and I might even have an alcoholic beverage.


----------



## Pogo (May 22, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > OK herpetologists, I gots a question.
> ...



Well I didn't get to see any bites or quick moves -- it oozed very s l o w l y -- but while I was taking pictures Hobbes came bounding toward me and jumped right over the snake.  Looking at its form it may have been digesting something, prolly a mouse or vole or sump'm.

Thanks guys, I'll look that up.


----------



## Sherry (May 22, 2014)

Pogo said:


> OK herpetologists, I gots a question.
> 
> What manner of creature is this, that meandered across my path while I was weed-whacking?
> 
> I'd say it's between four and five feet long.



This is my guess...

Black Rat Snake


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 22, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



I have more money than I do morals...  but I have to add, very little of each.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 22, 2014)

007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I'm perfect too.  Well, sort of.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 22, 2014)

Pogo said:


> OK herpetologists, I gots a question.
> 
> What manner of creature is this, that meandered across my path while I was weed-whacking?
> 
> I'd say it's between four and five feet long.



Looks like a snake to me.  I'd bet money on it.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 22, 2014)

I suppose I shall go to bed.  Nite all.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 22, 2014)

Have to agree, basic black snake.......


----------



## freedombecki (May 22, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody. I'm stuck on waiting for the electrician duty today--getting a new fan/light assembly installed in the master bedroom and a new front porch light. Hombre has volunteer duty at the hospital urgent care today so I'm it.
> ...



Prayers up for your and your family's safety, Stats.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 22, 2014)




----------



## gallantwarrior (May 22, 2014)

Noomi said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



My daughter had to have hers out a year, or so, ago.  It wasn't much fun.  I count myself very fortunate that I have never had, and will never have, wisdom teeth.  Yup, unlike most "normal" humans, I was born with only 28 teeth.
Hope your surgery goes well.  Eat lots of ice cream for me!


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 22, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Morning !
> ...



My Sherman does that now.  I had a bag of jerky on the table, sharing it with the dog.  Shortly, that stealthy paw appeared, hooked a piece of jerky on to the floor, where it quickly became something of a soccer toy, since cats don't really "do" jerky the same way the dog does.


----------



## freedombecki (May 22, 2014)

Pogo said:


> OK herpetologists, I gots a question.
> 
> What manner of creature is this, that meandered across my path while I was weed-whacking?
> 
> I'd say it's between four and five feet long.



Some black snakes I've heard of are King Snakes, Water moccasins, Black Milk Snake, Texas Indigo snake (exceptionally attractive), and the Northern Black Racer.

 You don't want to get cozy with the moccasin. Miss Music did, and we nearly lost her and would have if it hadn't been for an all-night animal clinic open 50 miles from here in Conroe, Texas. 

 Black Labradors do not run from trouble. *sigh*


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 22, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Nah, the picture does't offend sensibilities, Miley Cyrus does, though.  Not a very good role model for young women/girls.  I believe someone used the word "skank".  Rather apropos...


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 22, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> So we got a wet vac to try and clean up the carpets a bit, what with having the soon-to-be 5 year old and, currently, 2 dogs and a cat here (the little dog being only sort of potty trained).  Anyway, we've cleaned all of the downstairs carpets recently.  I just did my room 2 days ago, and put all my stuff back in yesterday after it had dried.  So, of course, the cat decides that today is a perfect time to get a bunch of litter stuck on her fur and drop it off in my room.
> 
> Just can't win with these animals!



If you have animals and small children in residence, best to tear up all the carpets and install hardwood flooring.  Or vinyl will do.  Seriously, carpets, pets, and children make for a lot of work.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 22, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > I cannot recall any celebrities preforming so out of bounds when I was just a wee shaver.  Sure there were polarizing figures.  Muhammad Ali for example.  Some people disliked him for his politics, others loved him for his stand.  But no one disputed his athleticism or his charisma.  The Beatles sang "I wanna hold your hand" and then the Rolling Stones sang "Let's spend the night together" and both were criticized for their hairstyles, not lifestyles.
> ...



True that.  Anyone recall when Elvis started gyrating his hips on stage?  Oh, the horror.  Of course, he never got naked and rode a wrecking ball around...


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 22, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Now you're showing your age, for sure!


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 22, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Eeeewwww!  That's entertainment?  More like verbal porn, really.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 22, 2014)

Pogo said:


> OK herpetologists, I gots a question.
> 
> What manner of creature is this, that meandered across my path while I was weed-whacking?
> 
> I'd say it's between four and five feet long.



A snake?


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 22, 2014)

Just catching up before I go horizontal in preparation for a good night's work.

It's been a tough day here.  There are two or three wild fires burning, one has already consumed more than 44,000 acres.  Of course, the wind is just right to bring all that smoke to us.  Anyone who has allergies or asthma has been having a particularly bad time of it.  People all over are wearing face masks.  We do need a bit of rain.  Of course, we'll no doubt get more than our fair share later this summer, if the last two summers are any indication.
Under the "Good News" column...I had my annual performance review at work this morning and was told that all the customers like me (no complaints), and because of the way I have accepted and performed multiple additional tasks, I should see a $1.00/hr raise!  In this day and age or increasing costs, that's not too scabby.  
Only a few more weeks before my girls arrive.  I am sooooo excited!  I miss my family, but y'all couldn't ever tell...


----------



## Mertex (May 22, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...


And you probably have more than Miley....


----------



## Mertex (May 22, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Wow!  I thought I was the only person that never had wisdom teeth.  My dentist told me that I was one in a million, and here you are, just like me.


----------



## Mertex (May 22, 2014)

Pogo said:


> OK herpetologists, I gots a question.
> 
> What manner of creature is this, that meandered across my path while I was weed-whacking?
> 
> I'd say it's between four and five feet long.




Looks like a Black King snake, I don't think they are poisonous.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 22, 2014)

Who recognizes my avatar?

Hint: She was the most beautiful teenage movie star of her time.


----------



## Noomi (May 22, 2014)

I have no idea, Jake.


----------



## Noomi (May 22, 2014)

I wonder if its a bad thing if I stop thanking folks for reputation given? I spend the first twenty minutes online thanking various people for their reps, and I wonder if people would mind if I didn't thank them, but tried to return the rep when I was able?

...


----------



## Mertex (May 23, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Who recognizes my avatar?
> 
> Hint: She was the most beautiful teenage movie star of her time.





Who is it?


----------



## Mertex (May 23, 2014)

Noomi said:


> I wonder if its a bad thing if I stop thanking folks for reputation given? I spend the first twenty minutes online thanking various people for their reps, and I wonder if people would mind if I didn't thank them, but tried to return the rep when I was able?
> 
> ...



Well, Noomi, here's the thing.  Some people complain about the extra pms they get because of people thanking them for rep, and some people complain that some posters are ungrateful because they don't ever thank them when they rep them.  So, who's to know.

Do what you want to do, and know that you are not going to please everyone.


----------



## Noomi (May 23, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if its a bad thing if I stop thanking folks for reputation given? I spend the first twenty minutes online thanking various people for their reps, and I wonder if people would mind if I didn't thank them, but tried to return the rep when I was able?
> ...



Yeah, I know it can be like that. I am always eternally grateful for any reps I get, but if you find you have a good twenty when you log on, and have only half a hour to spare, all the time is spent thanking people for them.

I'll probably go back to thanking people anyway. It's just me, lol.


----------



## Mertex (May 23, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...




But you don't have to thank them right away.  Sometimes I ignore the PMs until I have time to read them, and I thank them right away, it doesn't take but a second.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 23, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Margs mom, 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
Blackhawks mom, 
Newby's mom, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
 Sheilas sore foot and friend Shirley,
Meister and his mom,
Testarosa
Drake's injured friend, 
PixieStix's sister, 
Hollie's stepdad, 
Coyote's father-in-law, 
Spoonie, Ringel, Sheila, and 007's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Avg-Joe & furry companion Boo
Pix,
Becki!!! and Beckis hubby,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Ernie and his friend Royce's family, especially Alisha, as they prepare for the final goodbye,
Sheila and Andrew,
Noomi's impending oral surgery,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and cousin,
Ollie's daughter Angie,
Mertex as she prepares for the final goodbye for her friend,
Ringel and his family in transition and Mrs. Ringel's impending surgery,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and Sunshine.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Mertex (May 23, 2014)

Oh well.....


----------



## Noomi (May 23, 2014)

So everyone is leaving me now!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 23, 2014)

Newby said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Newby said:
> ...




Oh, [MENTION=17441]Newby[/MENTION]:

Kumpelina!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 23, 2014)

Good morning, everyone, and TGIF!

Today's celeb no. 1 drinking coffee:








Ok, I admit that I'm a big Gwyneth Paltrow fan, although I'm usually more for brunettes.  She is just stunningly beautiful.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 23, 2014)

Today's celeb no. 2 drinking coffee:








Ahh, Pierce Brosnan. Good man, good man.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 23, 2014)

Today's coffee funnies, going into Memorial Day weekend:







You tell 'em, soldier boy.


----------



## 007 (May 23, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


My little black and white livestock likes to smack her double dish every time I pick it up to feed her, and invariably there's a little water left in the water side because she prefers to get her drink from the tap with a little stream running out, so when she smacks the dish she spills water, every time. So I've been telling her, "watch out," so this morning she finally GENTLY tapped her bowl, and didn't spill any water... I had to laugh. She finally learned.


----------



## Noomi (May 23, 2014)

I do like having a class when you figure out a mistake you are making before your Sensei tells you.


----------



## Sarah G (May 23, 2014)

Good Morning, Everybody!


----------



## Spoonman (May 23, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



I don't think anyone is complaining about your choice of people you post.  that's all immaterial.  the fact that you posted miley causes no discomfort at all.   a few people just commented on the fact they think miley is setting a bad example for impressionable young women, who happen to make up the core of her fan base.     sure, o matter who you post, some people will find positives, others negatives.      so please don't take this as a commentary on who you post or don't post.   it was never meant to be that.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 23, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Look at this wild supercell shot in Wyoming a little while ago.  One accompanying story says this kind of super cell rarely produces much rain or a tornado, but can produce some spectacular hail.  It definitely has a wow factor.




Foxy provided that pic on 05/20.

Here is a time-lapse video of that storm. Interesting stuff.





And a moving .gif of the storm:








Weird and somewhat scary all at once.


'Mothership' Thunderstorm Gets a Time-Lapse Video


----------



## katsteve2012 (May 23, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, everyone, and TGIF!
> 
> Today's celeb no. 1 drinking coffee:
> 
> ...



Good morning to you and to all. Great way to start the day!! I hope everyone has a safe and enjoyable Memorial Day!


----------



## Ringel05 (May 23, 2014)

Infamous person drinking coffee.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 23, 2014)

Good morning, everybody.  It's Friday.  Have your coffee and then get out there and get it on!


----------



## R.D. (May 23, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Awwww, I thought pile on Stat was the game du jour  

About MC, the girl just needs grounding.  Many kids are clueless because parents forget to parent.


----------



## Spoonman (May 23, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Today's celeb no. 2 drinking coffee:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good actor.  great james bond.


----------



## Spoonman (May 23, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Good Morning, Everybody!



good morning.   that made me think of a picture I took two years ago.


----------



## freedombecki (May 23, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...


----------



## Spoonman (May 23, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



no wonder we have so much teen pregnancy


----------



## Jughead (May 23, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Good morning, everybody.  It's Friday.  Have your coffee and then get out there and *get it on*!


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKPoHgKcqag"]Let's Get It On - Marvin Gaye[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 23, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (May 23, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning, Everybody!
> ...



Pretty!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 23, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning, Everybody!
> ...



That is an awesome shot Spoonie.  So many of our Coffee Shoppers have a really great eye when it comes to choosing a subject and framing a photo, but this one is really extra special.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 23, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  So after I fired the electrician Lowe's sent out--the guy was totally incompetent--I consulted the neighbors and came up with Murray who came by to analyze our rather complicated situation late yesterday afternoon.  So he determined that our circuits are all just fine--the other guy said they were dead--but we had a couple of fixtures shorted out likely due to the one frog strangler of a rainstorm we had last year.  Replace those at a nominal cost and we're good to go.  He figured out to fix our front porch light situation and will install the fan/light assembly that did require a new box, do some other repairs--total bill $315 plus tax.  Can't complain about that.  Plus we loved Murray.  

Meanwhile, trying to get our installation contract with Lowes cancelled was an adventure and I was finally required to pitch a mild hissy fit after they tried to transfer me to somebody else for the fifth time.  But got that done.

So I'm up way earlier than usual because Murray is coming to do the work and he gets started early.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 23, 2014)

One of those days


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 23, 2014)

Mertex said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



I was told it's pretty rare, too.   What do you think, does this mean we are more highly evolved?


----------



## Ringel05 (May 23, 2014)

On my fourth bucket of coffee.  It's safe to converse with me now.

(This has been a public service announcement.)


----------



## Ringel05 (May 23, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Heck, I have no frontal sinus cavities......  Greater brain capacity.......


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 23, 2014)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



They can be clever.   Unfortunately, Sherman likes to splash water out of the bowl on purpose, then he dabbles it all over the floor.   There's good reason why he was named Sherman. This


----------



## Jughead (May 23, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Who recognizes my avatar?
> 
> Hint: She was the most beautiful teenage movie star of her time.


Olivia Hussey. Nice pic.


----------



## boedicca (May 23, 2014)

Mornin' All!







And happy Friday before Memorial Day Weekend!


----------



## Ringel05 (May 23, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



So it wasn't because he marched through Georgia.  OK.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 23, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




Oy!!!


----------



## AquaAthena (May 23, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  So after I fired the electrician Lowe's sent out--the guy was totally incompetent--I consulted the neighbors and came up with Murray who came by to analyze our rather complicated situation late yesterday afternoon.  So he determined that our circuits are all just fine--the other guy said they were dead--but we had a couple of fixtures shorted out likely due to the one frog strangler of a rainstorm we had last year.  Replace those at a nominal cost and we're good to go.  He figured out to fix our front porch light situation and will install the fan/light assembly that did require a new box, do some other repairs--total bill $315 plus tax.  Can't complain about that.  Plus we loved Murray.
> 
> Meanwhile, trying to get our installation contract with Lowes cancelled was an adventure and I was finally required to pitch a mild hissy fit after they tried to transfer me to somebody else for the fifth time.  But got that done.
> 
> So I'm up way earlier than usual because Murray is coming to do the work and he gets started early.



And at the usual 4:30 am time when the birds of the forest outside my bedroom window begin chirping in unison, I awakened, but THIS day...surprise...closed the window and was able to go back to slumber and catch some serious Zs....though the accompanying dreams were not something I needed right before waking for the day.  All I can say is I hope my pretty and sweet cat, Laci, doesn't really have cancer...


----------



## Foxfyre (May 23, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, everybody.  It's Friday.  Have your coffee and then get out there and *get it on*!
> ...



I love Marvin Gaye.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 23, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  So after I fired the electrician Lowe's sent out--the guy was totally incompetent--I consulted the neighbors and came up with Murray who came by to analyze our rather complicated situation late yesterday afternoon.  So he determined that our circuits are all just fine--the other guy said they were dead--but we had a couple of fixtures shorted out likely due to the one frog strangler of a rainstorm we had last year.  Replace those at a nominal cost and we're good to go.  He figured out to fix our front porch light situation and will install the fan/light assembly that did require a new box, do some other repairs--total bill $315 plus tax.  Can't complain about that.  Plus we loved Murray.
> ...



We did lose one beloved cat to cancer, but it is fairly rare in cats.  So probably not.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 23, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Who recognizes my avatar?
> 
> Hint: She was the most beautiful teenage movie star of her time.



The replies I have received indicate another clue is required.

She was in an adaptation of a Shakespeare tragedy.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 23, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  So after I fired the electrician Lowe's sent out--the guy was totally incompetent--I consulted the neighbors and came up with Murray who came by to analyze our rather complicated situation late yesterday afternoon.  So he determined that our circuits are all just fine--the other guy said they were dead--but we had a couple of fixtures shorted out likely due to the one frog strangler of a rainstorm we had last year.  Replace those at a nominal cost and we're good to go.  He figured out to fix our front porch light situation and will install the fan/light assembly that did require a new box, do some other repairs--total bill $315 plus tax.  Can't complain about that.  Plus we loved Murray.
> ...



While not rare, cat cancer is uncommon.  Let's hope she will be fine.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 23, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



That's me.  I know some would prefer not to have to answer all those PMs that essentially just say thanks, but I would rather annoy people that way than appear to be unappreciative.  I just don't have the memory to keep up with those who don't want the thanks and am too lazy to devise a system to keep track.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 23, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Today's celeb no. 2 drinking coffee:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My favorite Pierce Brosnan movie was "Dante's Peak" with Linda Hamilton.  Last night I watched the much aged Linda Hamilton in a wierd sci-fi thing in which this monster was attacking our naval fleet--she was an admiral on an aircraft carrier.  While still a fine actress, she has not aged well while he looks better than ever.  It just isn't fair sometimes.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 23, 2014)

I just got out of the shower.  It was a long hot one and I even washed behind not ears.  After I put on my new flea collar I will be good to go!


----------



## AquaAthena (May 23, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



 I'm good either way.  It matters not, to me, whether I am thanked.


----------



## R.D. (May 23, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Today's celeb no. 2 drinking coffee:
> ...



I watched that..Bermuda Tentacles...it was awful.   My husband  hurt his back moving my new desk, and  I was afraid to go to bed so I slept on couch.

She looks like she smokes, a lot!


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 23, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Nope, but he does manage quite a swath of destruction in his furry little wake.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 23, 2014)

Been so busy with everything I forgot to take pictures and post them.  Whole sections of my back and side yard are full of Purple Aliums, 






Purple Ball flowers,






and Oriental Poppies,


----------



## 007 (May 23, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  So after I fired the electrician Lowe's sent out--the guy was totally incompetent--I consulted the neighbors and came up with Murray who came by to analyze our rather complicated situation late yesterday afternoon.  So he determined that our circuits are all just fine--the other guy said they were dead--but we had a couple of fixtures shorted out likely due to the one frog strangler of a rainstorm we had last year.  Replace those at a nominal cost and we're good to go.  He figured out to fix our front porch light situation and will install the fan/light assembly that did require a new box, do some other repairs--total bill $315 plus tax.  Can't complain about that.  Plus we loved Murray.
> ...



----------------------------


----------



## 007 (May 23, 2014)

Well, yes, it's Friday, and Memorial Day weekend, so, I'm going to go out and do.... YARD WORK...


----------



## Foxfyre (May 23, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



That was the movie:  "Bermuda Tentacles".  And yes, it was really bad.    I just stayed with it to find out what the tentacles were attached to and because I was just sort of keeping up with the movie while I was doing a project on the computer.


----------



## Newby (May 23, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Newby said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



I actually like that one...


----------



## Newby (May 23, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Today's celeb no. 2 drinking coffee:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now that one I completely approve of!!!


----------



## Newby (May 23, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, everyone, and TGIF!
> 
> Today's celeb no. 1 drinking coffee:
> 
> ...



I would prefer sipping a cup with him...  that would totally make my morning, my day, my week, my month, my year.... you get the idea...


----------



## Montrovant (May 23, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Today's celeb no. 2 drinking coffee:
> ...



You enjoy watching really bad B movies, huh?


----------



## Pogo (May 23, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if its a bad thing if I stop thanking folks for reputation given? I spend the first twenty minutes online thanking various people for their reps, and I wonder if people would mind if I didn't thank them, but tried to return the rep when I was able?
> ...



I only know one poster who actually put up threads saying don't send thanks.  Next time she repped me I wrote back and made it clear the PM was not thanking her 

I agree with Foxy - I just can't let those things go unthanked, no matter how long it takes.  Yeah the PM box is severely limited, and I know if you toss the site a donation they'll give you more space but it's still a limit, and when the membership term runs out you'd have way too little room anyway so you gotta deal with 'em either way.

I gotta consider that limitation the price of sharing membership with all you good folks.  It's a small PITA sometimes but the kind of 'problem' you like - painless.

Besides Noomi - if you have that many thanks to send it means your rep is building  And when you get to 10,000 the site sends you a million bucks and a new car.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 23, 2014)

ugggh.
Yesterday was supposed to be my day off, but I got a call from the bartender who was supposed to work a double. She was sick, so I went in to open up and hold the fort til my partner got there..
Not bad... only 5 hours. So... I'll just take today off right?

Nope I have to go in and sign some checks and pay some bills. AND it's BEER day. Gotta tote LOTS of beer and my hand still hurts from getting it between 2 kegs last week.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 23, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



I don't think Dante's Peak was a bad B movie though.  It is among my favorites of my fairly large and growing collection of disaster movies.  Now "Bermuda Tentacles", yeah, pretty bad though I don't know if it qualifies as a B movie--they appeared to be using a real aircraft carrier.  I'll watch Dante's Peak again and again.  I doubt I'll ever watch "Bermuda Tentacles" again and I sure won't be adding it to my private collection.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 23, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> ugggh.
> Yesterday was supposed to be my day off, but I got a call from the bartender who was supposed to work a double. She was sick, so I went in to open up and hold the fort til my partner got there..
> Not bad... only 5 hours. So... I'll just take today off right?
> 
> Nope I have to go in and sign some checks and pay some bills. AND it's BEER day. Gotta tote LOTS of beer and my hand still hurts from getting it between 2 kegs last week.



Now that's one reason I decided, at an early age, my main goal was to be a beach bum during the summer and a ski bum during the winter......  Now I'm just working towards being a plain old bum........


----------



## Darkwind (May 23, 2014)




----------



## Pogo (May 23, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I don't quite follow -- is there a suspicion Laci has cancer ---- or was that just a dream?


----------



## peach174 (May 23, 2014)

Gus vs the Pool

Playing with his new pool inside; He thinks it's much better.


----------



## Montrovant (May 23, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



You're probably right that Dante's Peak wasn't a B movie.  I do think it was pretty bad, though.  

Bermuda Tentacles almost certainly qualifies as a B movie.  If the name isn't enough, apparently it was a made for SyFy channel movie.  That's just about automatically a B movie.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 23, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> On my fourth bucket of coffee.  It's safe to converse with me now.
> 
> (This has been a public service announcement.)




Converse, converse, converse, converse, converse, converse, converse, converse, converse, converse, converse, converse, converse, converse, converse, converse, converse, converse, converse, converse, converse, converse, converse, converse, converse, converse, converse, converse, converse, converse, converse, converse, converse, converse, converse, converse, converse, converse, converse, converse, converse, converse, converse, converse, converse, converse, converse, converse, converse, converse, converse, converse, converse, converse, converse, converse, converse, converse, converse, converse, converse, converse, converse, converse...


----------



## Foxfyre (May 23, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Gus vs the Pool
> 
> Playing with his new pool inside; He thinks it's much better.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zt7rXE9vhNY



Too funny.  I didn't think he'd get it in but at least he dumped the water out first.  LOL.

When we lived up on the mountain, our son and DIL would leave their Pomperanian and their Golden Retriever with us for extended periods when they were vacationing or moving or whatever.  So during one of those periods, Hombre got a wild hair and bought them a wading pool for the back yard.  Our dog--half Lhasa Apso and half Keeshound, and the Pom would have nothing to do with it other than attempt to drink out of it.  They wanted no part of getting their feet wet in it.  But the Golden Retriever was in it like a shot, pushing her nose all the way to the bottom and loving every minute of splashing and playing in it.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 23, 2014)

Newby said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, everyone, and TGIF!
> ...



I'll stick with the babe.


----------



## Spoonman (May 23, 2014)

Noomi said:


> I wonder if its a bad thing if I stop thanking folks for reputation given? I spend the first twenty minutes online thanking various people for their reps, and I wonder if people would mind if I didn't thank them, but tried to return the rep when I was able?
> 
> ...


  no need to thank me when I rep you.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 23, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Gus vs the Pool
> 
> Playing with his new pool inside; He thinks it's much better.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zt7rXE9vhNY



He wants an indoor pool........


----------



## Newby (May 23, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Newby said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



That's good, cause you weren't invited...


----------



## Pogo (May 23, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > On my fourth bucket of coffee.  It's safe to converse with me now.
> ...



Okay, okay.  Here he is, drinking coffee.


----------



## peach174 (May 23, 2014)

The Story of Gus


----------



## Ringel05 (May 23, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > On my fourth bucket of coffee.  It's safe to converse with me now.
> ...



I take it you have stock in said company.........


----------



## Ringel05 (May 23, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Nah, this is me with coffee.


----------



## peach174 (May 23, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Gus vs the Pool
> ...



Yep !
That's because he is allergic to grass and weeds. One very smart dog there.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 23, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Corporate Secrets!!!  Psssshhhh!


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 23, 2014)

Have a nice Memorial Day weekend, everyone!


----------



## Ringel05 (May 23, 2014)

My damn user had me running ALL day long!


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 23, 2014)

Ok, the answer to the teenage movie star will be in the new avatar: who is it?

And the cancer on my shoulder was declared nebulous and removed with a frozen spray.  I was in and out of the office in 53 minutes.

Good service, VA.


----------



## Pogo (May 23, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Ok, the answer to the teenage movie star will be in the new avatar: who is it?
> 
> And the cancer on my shoulder was declared nebulous and removed with a frozen spray.  I was in and out of the office in 53 minutes.
> 
> Good service, VA.



I don't think I've ever heard a cancer referred to as "nebulous" but congratulations Jake 

This opens up all kinds of possibilities though...
"we found your malaria to be 'vague'"....
"you have the bends, but it's an 'irrelevant' variety"....
"bad news: you have the measles.  Good news: it's 'wishy-washy'".

Avatar -   No clue.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 23, 2014)




----------



## Jughead (May 23, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Ok, the answer to the teenage movie star will be in the new avatar: who is it?
> 
> And the cancer on my shoulder was declared nebulous and removed with a frozen spray.  I was in and out of the office in 53 minutes.
> 
> Good service, VA.




Glad to hear it was nothing serious, Jake.

As for the avatar, it's Olivia Hussey. You had a different pic earlier.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 23, 2014)

peach174 said:


> The Story of Gus
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMqc5AHJRsI



You know, watching this, I got an immediate flashback to the book and movie "Marley and Me".


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 23, 2014)

Jughead said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, the answer to the teenage movie star will be in the new avatar: who is it?
> ...



That was Olivia almost forty years later.


----------



## 007 (May 23, 2014)

Well, my arms are all scratched up from wrist to elbow, and I'm sore. It's a good sore though. I look forward to this after a long winter sitting on my can getting fat and out of shape. I've lost seven pounds in the last eight days, and since I'm on that track, I've decided I'm going to keep up the diet and exercise until I'm back down under 200. I'd like to see maybe 185. If I got down that far I might even have an old six pack peek out again. What a miracle that would be for a 59 year old... who knows. But I'm tired of the extra 30+ pounds. Time to trim it, and keep it off.

Going over tomorrow to help a buddy put a metal roof on his house. More good exercise. Can't get enough.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 23, 2014)

Went out to supper tonight with the widow of my good friend, Otis, who recently passed away.  Came back to her house for coffee afterwards and was a sounding board for her for a couple of hours afterwards.  She's doing pretty well and is adjusting to her new life now that she's a widow.  Sure is a lot different without Otis now.  Ordinarily we would play rummy after going out to eat with them but I guess those days are gone forever now.  I suppose we could play 3 handed instead of teams but it just isn't the same.  He had 9 beagles still in the kennel and some mutual beagle friends of ours from a club we all belonged to will be coming over tomorrow morning to take the remaining beagles.  It's nice to know that his line of beagles will still live on.  Oh well, live moves forward...


----------



## 007 (May 23, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Went out to supper tonight with the widow of my good friend, Otis, who recently passed away.  Came back to her house for coffee afterwards and was a sounding board for her for a couple of hours afterwards.  She's doing pretty well and is adjusting to her new life now that she's a widow.  Sure is a lot different without Otis now.  Ordinarily we would play rummy after going out to eat with them but I guess those days are gone forever now.  I suppose we could play 3 handed instead of teams but it just isn't the same.  He had 9 beagles still in the kennel and some mutual beagle friends of ours from a club we all belonged to will be coming over tomorrow morning to take the remaining beagles.  It's nice to know that his line of beagles will still live on.  Oh well, live moves forward...



Some parts of getting old really suck.


----------



## Noomi (May 23, 2014)

007 said:


> Well, my arms are all scratched up from wrist to elbow, and I'm sore. It's a good sore though. I look forward to this after a long winter sitting on my can getting fat and out of shape. I've lost seven pounds in the last eight days, and since I'm on that track, I've decided I'm going to keep up the diet and exercise until I'm back down under 200. I'd like to see maybe 185. If I got down that far I might even have an old six pack peek out again. What a miracle that would be for a 59 year old... who knows. But I'm tired of the extra 30+ pounds. Time to trim it, and keep it off.
> 
> Going over tomorrow to help a buddy put a metal roof on his house. More good exercise. Can't get enough.



Excellent work, 007. Keep it up!


----------



## Noomi (May 23, 2014)

Last karate class for a few days. Teeth out on Monday, I plan to skip Tuesday and Wednesday classes, but I will attend Thursday depending on how much pain I am in and whether there is any swelling.
Mum wants me to miss a week - but does anyone actually know what it feels like to miss an entire 7 days of exercise when you normally exercise every single day? Think about how you would feel if you couldn't drink coffee for a week. You'd go mental. Muscles ache, and they tighten up, which is painful if you are not exercising on a regular basis, like I do.

I will still have to do a moderate workout on Tuesday and Wednesday to keep my muscles loose, and to prevent them from seizing up.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 24, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Margs mom, 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
Blackhawks mom, 
Newby's mom, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
 Sheilas sore foot and friend Shirley,
Meister and his mom,
Testarosa
Drake's injured friend, 
PixieStix's sister, 
Hollie's stepdad, 
Coyote's father-in-law, 
Spoonie, Ringel, Sheila, and 007's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Avg-Joe & furry companion Boo
Pix,
Becki!!! and Beckis hubby,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Ernie and his friend Royce's family, especially Alisha, as they prepare for the final goodbye,
Sheila and Andrew,
Noomi's impending oral surgery,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and cousin,
Ollie's daughter Angie,
Mertex as she prepares for the final goodbye for her friend,
Ringel and his family in transition and Mrs. Ringel's impending surgery,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and Sunshine.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 24, 2014)

Good morning, everyone, and a good Saturday to you all on this Memorial Day weekend.


Today's celeb no. 1 drinking coffee:








Christina Aguilera


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 24, 2014)

Today's celeb no. 2 drinking coffee:









Enrique Iglesias


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 24, 2014)

And, today's coffee funnies!













-and-







 [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]





Have a good, relaxing Saturday, everyone.


----------



## Grandma (May 24, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Summa youse guys sure read a lot into a simple picture of mother and daughter sipping coffee...
> ...



The problem with the teen stars is that the record company fires them when they turn 18. They spent their Wonder Years in a bubble full of people that would guide and guard them. When that bubble bursts, when they get fired, they're supposed to act like "normal" young adults, even though they've had no training whatsoever. They run wild because there's no one to manage them and because they want independence, even though they're ill-equipped to handle it. Look how Britney turned out and where is she now? No career and pretty much broke.


----------



## Grandma (May 24, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Last karate class for a few days. Teeth out on Monday, I plan to skip Tuesday and Wednesday classes, but I will attend Thursday depending on how much pain I am in and whether there is any swelling.
> Mum wants me to miss a week - but does anyone actually know what it feels like to miss an entire 7 days of exercise when you normally exercise every single day? Think about how you would feel if you couldn't drink coffee for a week. You'd go mental. Muscles ache, and they tighten up, which is painful if you are not exercising on a regular basis, like I do.
> 
> I will still have to do a moderate workout on Tuesday and Wednesday to keep my muscles loose, and to prevent them from seizing up.



You should be okay with some exercises - just be sure to NOT bend over. Don't let the blood rush to your head and you'll be ok.


----------



## Noomi (May 24, 2014)

Grandma said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Last karate class for a few days. Teeth out on Monday, I plan to skip Tuesday and Wednesday classes, but I will attend Thursday depending on how much pain I am in and whether there is any swelling.
> ...



I'll be fine with going to class if I feel up to it. My mum needs to understand that I am responsible and I can make my own choices. I'm freaking 30 years old, I am not some immature teenager.
I have researched what I can and can't do, and I will be fine. Mum says that if I dare to go to class at all next week - she demanded I take the entire week off class - she will lock me out of the house, essentially forcing me to sleep in my car.

I pack my car up tomorrow in preparation. Its about time I stood up to her.


----------



## HelenaHandbag (May 24, 2014)

A wonderful story:



> On a November morning in 1995, baby Skyler's birth mom left her in a Champaign cemetery.
> 
> An anonymous caller told 911 dispatchers that a newborn baby was under a tree at Mt. Hope Cemetery.
> 
> ...



Read more: Illinois firefighter reunited with abandoned baby he saved 18 years ago - NY Daily News


----------



## 007 (May 24, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


How long do you plan on living with your mom?


----------



## Noomi (May 24, 2014)

My sister moved out of home today. I don't have a choice but to live at home right now, but as soon as I can afford to, I will move out. Rent is expensive though and I am not at all comfortable living with other people.


----------



## R.D. (May 24, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


She's paying and supporting you.     She just sounds concerned, what is she getting out of wanting you to recuperate fully?  Why not try giving her a break.  Maybe she is being overprotective, but there are a lot worse things.  Excercise at home


----------



## 007 (May 24, 2014)

Noomi said:


> My sister moved out of home today. I don't have a choice but to live at home right now, but as soon as I can afford to, I will move out. Rent is expensive though and I am not at all comfortable living with other people.


What takes priority, martial arts lessons or rent money?


----------



## Ringel05 (May 24, 2014)

Infamous "persons" drinking coffee......


----------



## Spoonman (May 24, 2014)

007 said:


> Well, yes, it's Friday, and Memorial Day weekend, so, I'm going to go out and do.... YARD WORK...



that's what I did yesterday, that's what i'll be doing again today.  looks like its going to be another wet one.  I guess i'll work on rock walls or something else I can do in the rain.


----------



## peach174 (May 24, 2014)

Morning !


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 24, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Your mom is deranged, Noomi.

Tell her the next time she takes money from you, you will call the police.

Tell her if she screams at you or attempts to batter you, you will call the police for the last time she stole your money, and that you will file charges if she touches you.

She is eventually going to really hurt you physically if you don't stop her now.


----------



## Mertex (May 24, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> And, today's coffee funnies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Really cute, I must say.....


----------



## Mertex (May 24, 2014)

*Good Morning, everyone.....it's going to be a great day and I hope everyone has a wonderful Memorial Day weekend.....*


----------



## AquaAthena (May 24, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Newby said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



One would have to look long and hard to find a more ardent fan of Gwyneth Paltrow, than I.  The roles she plays with convincing expertise, are always to my liking. Great Expectations, being but one of them.   She and Ethan Hawke, Robert De niro..et al.  It is my favorite version of Charles Dickens' 13th novel. 

I also like the personal style of Gwyneth Paltrow.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 24, 2014)

I am in agreement with AquaAthena: Dickens, Paltrow, Dickens, _Great Expectations _~ what's not to like?


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 24, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Newby said:
> ...




Yes, she is a classy individual all around.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 24, 2014)




----------



## gallantwarrior (May 24, 2014)

007 said:


> Well, my arms are all scratched up from wrist to elbow, and I'm sore. It's a good sore though. I look forward to this after a long winter sitting on my can getting fat and out of shape. I've lost seven pounds in the last eight days, and since I'm on that track, I've decided I'm going to keep up the diet and exercise until I'm back down under 200. I'd like to see maybe 185. If I got down that far I might even have an old six pack peek out again. What a miracle that would be for a 59 year old... who knows. But I'm tired of the extra 30+ pounds. Time to trim it, and keep it off.
> 
> Going over tomorrow to help a buddy put a metal roof on his house. More good exercise. Can't get enough.



A few months ago,  I decided to drop some weight too.  I'm down to 162 (-30) and two pant sizes.  Had to get me some new Carrharts for work!!  If you're determined enough, you'll reach your goal, too, 007.  Good luck and keep us updated.  The older you get, the more difficult it is to shed the pounds, that's for sure.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 24, 2014)

Grandma said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I don't really know what the problem is.  All I know is Hombre and I were pretty much still 'kids' when we started out on our own and we had essentially nothing but the clothes on our back--even the furniture wasn't paid for, we were still making car payments, etc.  And we had some really rough years financially there, but we took what work we could get, got extra jobs on the side, etc.  and one day we found ourselves solidly in the middle class and never had to look back.  I think those lean years were very very good for us.

But these modern child stars never have to experience that.  Unlike their older peers who have to go to casting call after casting call or take what crummy gigs they can get and wait tables, etc. while they are waiting for their big break, they start off essentially millionaires without the maturity to put that into proper persepctive.  I suspect something like that can really screw up somebody's head.


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 24, 2014)

Memorial Day is more than just a national holiday for some Americans.






Let us not forget that we are still fighting and losing loved ones.

 to everyone who has and still is serving.

Memorial Day 2012 - From The Patch


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 24, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Go with how you feel, Noomi. Your body will tell you how much exercise it wants and needs. Just don't push the envelope for a couple of days. The anesthetic will take time to work it's way out of your system and so taking it easy initially is a smart move.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 24, 2014)

Good morning, everyone!
Looks like another dim day here.  The dawn was yellow due to the pall of smoke hanging over the area.  The Funny River fire had consumed about 105 square miles of territory by Friday, and Tyonek fire continues to threaten the Beluga power facility, which provides much of the power used in Anchorage.  It's been a dry Spring and we could use the rain right now.  At least the wind is blowing hard enough at ground level that it isn't too smoky.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 24, 2014)

That reminds me, GW, that we did actually get a rain shower yesterday along with a LOT of severe thunderstorm warnings around the state and about a half inch of pea sized hail at our house.  Not enough to be a drought breaker of any kind, but welcome just the same.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 24, 2014)

Today is the first Ceremony we will participate in for memorial Day 2014. We will visit the veterans and residents of the Vista retirement home. The Home will have a solo artist Or one woman band or something.... And i will be the main speaker, but because of the audience and the band waiting, I'll keep it short. And after the short speech I'll issue Certificates of Appreciation to each veteran.

My Speech:


Memorial day had it&#8217;s beginnings at the dedication of the national Cemetery in Gettysburg, Pennsylvania; Where President Abraham Lincoln Gave a speech we all know as the Gettysburg Address. It was about Honor, Loyalty, Duty , and Sacrifice. It was about those who gave their lives to save the United States of America and the principles on which this country was founded. Thousands of young men and women have given their lives to save the  Constitution and the Bill of Rights, that give this nation something that no other Country can offer their citizens.

Again our nation assembles to honor its heroic dead. A thousand battles of land, sea, and air echo the glory of their valiant deeds. Under the quiet sod or beneath the murmuring waves, their bodies sleep in peace, yet their souls go marching on. Because of them our lives are free, because of them our nation lives.

We don&#8217;t just honor those with the highest medals or even those who participated in the most hellacious firefights. We honor the more than one million men and women who lost their lives defending America in wars from the Revolution to the Global War on Terrorism. 
As Americans we must always remember that freedom isn&#8217;t free. In fact, it is only possible because our fallen heroes have paid its high price.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful day here in northwestern Illinois.  Just perfect for having another cup of coffee!


----------



## Pogo (May 24, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, my arms are all scratched up from wrist to elbow, and I'm sore. It's a good sore though. I look forward to this after a long winter sitting on my can getting fat and out of shape. I've lost seven pounds in the last eight days, and since I'm on that track, I've decided I'm going to keep up the diet and exercise until I'm back down under 200. I'd like to see maybe 185. If I got down that far I might even have an old six pack peek out again. What a miracle that would be for a 59 year old... who knows. But I'm tired of the extra 30+ pounds. Time to trim it, and keep it off.
> ...



Way to go, Double-0!  I'm down about 35-40 for the year so far and I'm with you, getting rid of the ballast.  I find there's times when the weight drop stops and stabilizes for a while even though you didn't change anything, and you just have to be patient.  That's been the story for me lately; the first 20 pounds was easy, then it kinda goes plateau... another 5 lbs... plateau... another 5... eventually we get there.  Better than crash-dieting all at once I figure.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 24, 2014)

Off and running...later all


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 24, 2014)

Going to go down to the lumber yard today and get some new boards for my picnic tables.  Time to change them out.  I built three picnic tables 15 years ago and they are now beginning to look a bit "ratty".  So, it's going to be a picnic table repairing kind of day here at the direction of Mrs. BBD.  I will be well-supervised.  Maybe I will get lucky and she will do the painting - well, putting the varnish on them if you want to call that painting.  I suspect she will do more supervising than actual work so I shall see you all later in the day.  Off to go out to lunch and then down to the lumber yard.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 24, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Grandma said:
> ...



Yes.  And if over activity interfere's with the body's ability to repair and heal itself, Noomie could have much more discomfort or complications with the extraction sites than would be the case if she allows her body time to do its thing.  We don't have to be bed fast or immobile during the healing process--moderate activity usually actually helps--but the idea is not to exhaust resources the body needs to heal itself.


----------



## 007 (May 24, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, yes, it's Friday, and Memorial Day weekend, so, I'm going to go out and do.... YARD WORK...
> ...



And since a little after 8:00 this morning, I've been helping a good friend put a new steel roof on his house, and will be back at it again tomorrow.

Does that sound like FUN? ... 


I actually think it is. I love doing that kind of work.


----------



## 007 (May 24, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Grandma said:
> ...


And her mother will say, _"fine, then pack your shit and get the hell otta my house."_

She is 30 years old, so her mother is under no legal obligation to provide a roof over her head.

So if mom is really that big of a problem, the best thing Noomi should do is make getting her own place priority #1.


----------



## Mertex (May 24, 2014)

We got a little bit of rain this morning and promise of more....WooHoo!

I felt like doing this:


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 24, 2014)

007 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



I agree with you 100%.  The situation is toxic, but Noomi also needs to bring her mom to the attention of the police.  Whether she lives at home or elsewhere, her mother will try to hurt her, and the police need to be aware.

Children still from parents all the time, but that Noomi permits her mother to steal from her is beyond me.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 24, 2014)

007 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...




I put a new roof on a professor's house in the summer of 1984, I was 21 back then. Huge house, big roof, 90 degree heat. Fell through the roof at a weak spot over the kitchen, landed essentially on top of the sink, it hurt like hell. My prof decided to put in a sunroof over the kitchen!  We still laugh about that one to this very day. That summer, I worked days at a tree nursery, played jazz gigs on the weekends and was a bouncer at a hot latina chica bar. (That was fun!) Damn, that was one hell of a summer.


----------



## Mertex (May 24, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...




You're lucky you didn't hurt yourself badly when you fell, but then, we are way more resilient at 21 than we are later on.....21 is a lot of fun, but I wouldn't go back for a minute.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 24, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Well, tonight is Foxtrot night with some very lovely ladies, I even took a longer shower for it!!! We are taking off in an hour to dance the night away. Hoping to feel like a 21 year old tonight!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 24, 2014)

Stat can Foxtrot?  I wonder if many Americans here would know how?


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 24, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Stat can Foxtrot?  I wonder if many Americans here would know how?




Lol. Out the door in 10 to go bar hopping in Cologne, one of those bars is a bar where they do Foxtrots and Tangos and music of that sort.
I even practiced the steps. Been a couple of years.

Going to be a late night. Woo hoo!


----------



## 007 (May 24, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Stat can Foxtrot?  I wonder if many Americans here would know how?



Wouldn't want to either... 

But on a serious note, enjoy yourself, Stat. I'd have more fun watching than doing it.


----------



## R.D. (May 24, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Stat can Foxtrot?  I wonder if many Americans here would know how?
> ...



Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 24, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Stat can Foxtrot?  I wonder if many Americans here would know how?



I most certainly can't! Being tone deaf means that I can't stay with the beat. Surprised that Mrs Te decided to keep me around given that I am useless when it comes to any kind of dancing that requires formal footwork. She was part of the ballet school crowd when I met her and they all used to go out and dance up a storm. No amount of coaching made any difference until one of them figured out that I was tone deaf. I guess I made up for it with my other talents!


----------



## Grandma (May 24, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



The stealing is a control mechanism. Once Noomi moves that should stop, however a new tactic will take its place. 

Once you're out, Noomi, limit your contact with her.


----------



## Grandma (May 24, 2014)

I'll be here today and gone tomorrow. There are a lot of graves in East Liverpool to put flowers on.


----------



## westwall (May 24, 2014)

Found this cruising around the net.  Creative people are so cool!  I love this sort of stuff!

LiveLeak.com - 25 ft Tall Octopus Flame Organ at the Maker Faire 2014


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 24, 2014)

Ceremony number one is part of history, a sad moment and a happy one.

Sad: the activities director neglected to inform me that one of the veterans passed away last night and I read off his name to receive a certificate of appreciation.

Happy: A Former marine in his 90's could not come outside for the ceremony because he had just been in the hospital and his doctor said no. So the vice Commander and I went to his room to visit him. His mind is still sharp, he remembered us from last year and got his second Certificate from us. He had last years proudly displayed on his wall. We chatted for a few moments then wished him well, and he took our hearts with 5 simple words; "I'll see you next year."


----------



## Ernie S. (May 24, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Ceremony number one is part of history, a sad moment and a happy one.
> 
> Sad: the activities director neglected to inform me that one of the veterans passed away last night and I read off his name to receive a certificate of appreciation.
> 
> Happy: A Former marine in his 90's could not come outside for the ceremony because he had just been in the hospital and his doctor said no. So the vice Commander and I went to his room to visit him. His mind is still sharp, he remembered us from last year and got his second Certificate from us. He had last years proudly displayed on his wall. We chatted for a few moments then wished him well, and he took our hearts with 5 simple words; "I'll see you next year."



There is a veterans nursing home in Ft Lauderdale, Ollie. When I was in South Florida, part of our Memorial Day was to ride over with a couple hundred bikes for a chat with the vets and help those that were able to attend our celebration load into the vans. We spent as much time as possible with those who would be staying. There were a couple dozen or more WWII vets and a lot of Korean and Viet Nan era men and women.
They got a motorcycle and police escort, first to the cemetery for the VFW ceremony and then out to the 'Glades for the ABATE ceremony and party.


----------



## Mertex (May 24, 2014)

Grandma said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I can't understand parents that would do that to their child.  I gave my kids money (way more than I should have) and I would've never considered it okay to take their money.

It may be Noomi's mom looks at it as "rent" money that she is due, but is not handling it properly.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 24, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Ceremony number one is part of history, a sad moment and a happy one.
> 
> Sad: the activities director neglected to inform me that one of the veterans passed away last night and I read off his name to receive a certificate of appreciation.
> 
> Happy: A Former marine in his 90's could not come outside for the ceremony because he had just been in the hospital and his doctor said no. So the vice Commander and I went to his room to visit him. His mind is still sharp, he remembered us from last year and got his second Certificate from us. He had last years proudly displayed on his wall. We chatted for a few moments then wished him well, and he took our hearts with 5 simple words; "I'll see you next year."



Dang, Ollie, you're makin' me leak from my eyes.


----------



## Mertex (May 24, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Stat can Foxtrot?  I wonder if many Americans here would know how?



What is a Foxtrot?  I've heard of it but I don't think I've ever seen anyone doing it.

I'm going to google it, I can't remain dumb forever.....


----------



## Ernie S. (May 24, 2014)

Used to be able to foxtrot, but DAMN! It's been 40 years or more.


----------



## Mertex (May 24, 2014)

I googled it....it is beautiful but looks like Ballroom dancing to me....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94JbmwxOy_0]Hilton basic foxtrot - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex (May 24, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Used to be able to foxtrot, but DAMN! It's been 40 years or more.





You don't forget dancing....it's like riding a bike.   I probably danced FoxTrot and didn't know it, although the couple in the video look like their legs are glued together......not sure I could do that without stepping all over my partner...


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 24, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Not a lot of sympathy for you here, Noomi.  You're 30 years old and still living at home, working part-time at a McDonald's.  Your whole life seems to revolve around your karate lessons.  Maybe it's time your life took a new direction...  I know you're going to fire back at me with a lot of excuses but that's all they are - excuses.  You make your own way in life.  If you aren't happy with yours it's time to try something different.  I like you and I think you're a nice person but there may not be the right ingredients in the soup you're trying to make for yourself.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 24, 2014)

Day is done


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 24, 2014)

I'm right there with you, Ollie.  Good night everybody.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 24, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Used to be able to foxtrot, but DAMN! It's been 40 years or more.
> ...



When it comes to dancing, I can do the hokey pokey and a little bit of the waltz.  Anything other than that makes me look like a fish flopping around on the dry ground.


----------



## Mertex (May 24, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



What they do now is not really dancing....it's gyrating.....


----------



## freedombecki (May 24, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


She could be thinking about postsurgical blood clotting with overexertion that has felled many a good person, Noomi, although I realize your situation is not pleasant at home, for which I pray betters in your favor soon if you remain.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 25, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Stat can Foxtrot?  I wonder if many Americans here would know how?
> ...



The Foxtrot is one of the mandatory dances in ballroom dancing competition.  If you are really really good, it looks lke this 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpZ8DJs7lLk]Meryl Davis & Maks "All of Me" ft. Lindsey Stirling | DWTS 18 | LIVE 3-31-14 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre (May 25, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Margs mom, 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
Blackhawks mom, 
Newby's mom, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
 Sheilas sore foot and friend Shirley,
Meister and his mom,
Testarosa
Drake's injured friend, 
PixieStix's sister, 
Hollie's stepdad, 
Coyote's father-in-law, 
Spoonie, Ringel, Sheila, and 007's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Avg-Joe & furry companion Boo
Pix,
Becki!!! and Beckis hubby,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Ernie and his friend Royce's family, especially Alisha, as they prepare for the final goodbye,
Sheila and Andrew,
Noomi's impending oral surgery,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and cousin,
Ollie's daughter Angie,
Mertex as she prepares for the final goodbye for her friend,
Ringel and his family in transition and Mrs. Ringel's impending surgery,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and Sunshine.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Noomi (May 25, 2014)

007 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > My sister moved out of home today. I don't have a choice but to live at home right now, but as soon as I can afford to, I will move out. Rent is expensive though and I am not at all comfortable living with other people.
> ...



I don't pay for my lessons. I pay a lump sum every six months which enables me to train whenever I like. I end up saving well over a thousand dollars a year because of this.


----------



## Noomi (May 25, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Your mom is deranged, Noomi.
> 
> Tell her the next time she takes money from you, you will call the police.
> 
> ...



I appreciate the fact that she is paying for this operation, but its sad, because every time we argue now, she will remind me of it...'don't forget who paid for your teeth' as a way of blackmailing me. Its just what she does. 

She can't hurt me physically - she knows that I am very strong physically and wouldn't dare lay a finger on me. But she can hurt me emotionally. Going to class allows me to channel my anger, sending it out into the kick bag, and forcing it out with a few hard punches.



Derideo_Te said:


> Go with how you feel, Noomi. Your body will tell you how much exercise it wants and needs. Just don't push the envelope for a couple of days. The anesthetic will take time to work it's way out of your system and so taking it easy initially is a smart move.



I intend to take two days off classes. It will depend on how I feel Thursday whether I train or not. If I don't, I will go and watch the class. Either way, if I go to the class, I apparently don't have a home. I am working out some light exercises to do at home for the two days I have off.

The last time I went under anesthetic, it took three days to wear off. So I don't expect to be 100% by mid week, but I will see how I feel. If I am not up to it, my body will tell me, and I will listen to it.


----------



## Noomi (May 25, 2014)

Some work mates of my mine are considering the idea of a 'share house', for us workers whose hours have been cut. This house would be a home with several rooms, so at least six of us could live in it, and share the rent. Rent would work out at less than $50 a week for all of us, and we'd all be supporting each other.

I like the idea, but it has the potential to fail, especially if someone finds a better job. Still, its certainly something to consider in the future.


----------



## Noomi (May 25, 2014)

Got the jelly setting in the fridge, and some chocolate mousse (no vanilla mousse to be found) chilling for tomorrow. The best thing about getting your teeth out is all the jelly you get to eat!


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 25, 2014)

Good morning and Happy Memorial Weekend Sunday to all.

I will be needing lots of coffee today - danced until 5 am and feel a little like this guy:








Today's celeb no. 1 drinking coffee:








Michelle Rodriguez


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 25, 2014)

Today's celeb no. 2 drinking coffee:








Justin Joslin


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 25, 2014)

Today's coffee funnies:


Anyone wanna get mugged?














And, Piece de Resistance:






(Have your coffee and eat it, too!!!)


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 25, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Ceremony number one is part of history, a sad moment and a happy one.
> 
> Sad: the activities director neglected to inform me that one of the veterans passed away last night and I read off his name to receive a certificate of appreciation.
> 
> Happy: A Former marine in his 90's could not come outside for the ceremony because he had just been in the hospital and his doctor said no. So the vice Commander and I went to his room to visit him. His mind is still sharp, he remembered us from last year and got his second Certificate from us. He had last years proudly displayed on his wall. We chatted for a few moments then wished him well, and he took our hearts with 5 simple words; "I'll see you next year."


----------



## Sarah G (May 25, 2014)

A New Dawn, A New Day ...


----------



## Sarah G (May 25, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Got the jelly setting in the fridge, and some chocolate mousse (no vanilla mousse to be found) chilling for tomorrow. The best thing about getting your teeth out is all the jelly you get to eat!



When did you have it done, Noomi?  You should be feeling better soon.


----------



## Noomi (May 25, 2014)

Haven't had it done yet - tomorrow afternoon! I probably won't be online until later in the day, if not until Tuesday (Monday your time) to let you know how it went.


----------



## Wake (May 25, 2014)

Good morning, everyone. I've been up for a while Just roasted a sweet potato in aluminum foil for a whole hour, and it's pretty good for being only $0.60. Burlington WI has its Chocolatefest going on today, so I'm thinking of going to the fair. Do you guys have any fairs like this in your necks of the wood?


----------



## Noomi (May 25, 2014)

Wake said:


> Good morning, everyone. I've been up for a while Just roasted a sweet potato in aluminum foil for a whole hour, and it's pretty good for being only $0.60. Burlington WI has its Chocolatefest going on today, so I'm thinking of going to the fair. Do you guys have any fairs like this in your necks of the wood?



Not that I know of. I love white chocolate, so they'd have to have plenty of that, and if they did, I'd go!


----------



## Wake (May 25, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, everyone. I've been up for a while Just roasted a sweet potato in aluminum foil for a whole hour, and it's pretty good for being only $0.60. Burlington WI has its Chocolatefest going on today, so I'm thinking of going to the fair. Do you guys have any fairs like this in your necks of the wood?
> ...



Is that the stuff that has the little cookie bits in it?


----------



## Noomi (May 25, 2014)

I LOVE white chocolate with cookie in it. Don't make me drool lol


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 25, 2014)

Beautiful day here in northwestern Illinois.  Had my coffee.  Scratched behind Taco's ears.  Now it's off to early mass.


----------



## 007 (May 25, 2014)

Noomi said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Aaaahh... ... ... what?


----------



## 007 (May 25, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Beautiful day here in northwestern Illinois.  Had my coffee.  Scratched behind Taco's ears.  Now it's off to early mass.



Finishing up my second cup of coffee, then off to help my buddy finish up that new steel roof.

If we get it done early enough, might have to take a little ride around on the Harley's.


----------



## R.D. (May 25, 2014)




----------



## 007 (May 25, 2014)

R.D. said:


>



That instantly reminded me of this... one of my favorite pics...


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 25, 2014)

Good morning to all of you.

This is the weekend we remember our fallen family and friends and heroes.

The families of the fallen remember them every weekend.


----------



## AquaAthena (May 25, 2014)

007 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful day here in northwestern Illinois.  Had my coffee.  Scratched behind Taco's ears.  Now it's off to early mass.
> ...



 You know where to pick me up, **babes.**  I'll be in my shortest of shorts.   Let's roar....


----------



## Foxfyre (May 25, 2014)

Morning all.  I've had some coffee so it's safe to talk to me now, but we're off to early church service.  Back after brunch. . . .


----------



## Jughead (May 25, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Some work mates of my mine are considering the idea of a 'share house', for us workers whose hours have been cut. This house would be a home with several rooms, so at least six of us could live in it, and share the rent. Rent would work out at less than $50 a week for all of us, and we'd all be supporting each other.
> 
> I like the idea, but it has the potential to fail, especially if someone finds a better job. Still, its certainly something to consider in the future.


The only way to be truly independent is to get yourself a full time job. Try applying for as many jobs as you can. For instance, if you head to your downtown area go to each and every business, hospital, federal or state building that are within the viscinity and fill out an application. Sooner or later someone will call.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Spoonman (May 25, 2014)

perfect day today.  sunny skies, near 80, nice breeze.   off to get some things done.   

Enjoy!


----------



## Sarah G (May 25, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Some work mates of my mine are considering the idea of a 'share house', for us workers whose hours have been cut. This house would be a home with several rooms, so at least six of us could live in it, and share the rent. Rent would work out at less than $50 a week for all of us, and we'd all be supporting each other.
> ...



A lot of people have already told Noomi that.  She needs to figure it out, she's in her 30s and has lost her footing, I'm afraid.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Darkwind (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Darkwind (May 25, 2014)

Married off the last niece last yesterday.  Reception was a blast (what else when dealing with My extended family) and surprising enough, not dealing with the after effects of that party.

Go Me!  hhahahhahhahhhah


----------



## Sherry (May 25, 2014)

Wake said:


> Good morning, everyone. I've been up for a while Just roasted a sweet potato in aluminum foil for a whole hour, and it's pretty good for being only $0.60. Burlington WI has its Chocolatefest going on today, so I'm thinking of going to the fair. Do you guys have any fairs like this in your necks of the wood?



The Festival of Chocolate - January 18, 19 and 20, 2014 in Tampa, FL at MOSI (Museum of Science and Industry)

Tampa is about an hour south of me...a little closer in some neighboring towns we have a Strawberry Festival in March and a Blueberry Festival in April.


----------



## Montrovant (May 25, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, everyone. I've been up for a while Just roasted a sweet potato in aluminum foil for a whole hour, and it's pretty good for being only $0.60. Burlington WI has its Chocolatefest going on today, so I'm thinking of going to the fair. Do you guys have any fairs like this in your necks of the wood?
> ...



More than 20 years I lived in Tampa, I never went to a Strawberry Festival or Chocolate Festival.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 25, 2014)

I've never been to a strawberry festival or a chocolate festival anywhere.  But I would choose the strawberries over the chocolate if I had to choose. 

A big THANK YOU to [MENTION=45164]pacer[/MENTION] for redoing the Owl logo in my sig line and to [MENTION=42916]Derideo_Te[/MENTION] for recoding it for me.  At least we won't have to change the logo every time we have to move now but I'll still need somebody to do the coding probably--I'm just not good at that.


----------



## Sherry (May 25, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...



The Strawberry Festival is a huge deal here, and it's been around since the 1930's.

Florida Strawberry Festival - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Sherry (May 25, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> I've never been to a strawberry festival or a chocolate festival anywhere.  But I would choose the strawberries over the chocolate if I had to choose.
> 
> A big THANK YOU to Pacer for redoing the Owl logo in my sig line and to Derideo_Te for recoding it for me.  At least we won't have to change the logo every time we have to move now but I'll still need somebody to do the coding probably--I'm just not good at that.



Why choose??


----------



## Mertex (May 25, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> I've never been to a strawberry festival or a chocolate festival anywhere.  But I would choose the strawberries over the chocolate if I had to choose.
> 
> A big THANK YOU to [MENTION=45164]pacer[/MENTION] for redoing the Owl logo in my sig line and to [MENTION=42916]Derideo_Te[/MENTION] for recoding it for me.  At least we won't have to change the logo every time we have to move now but I'll still need somebody to do the coding probably--I'm just not good at that.




You need to come down to Texas.....Poteet has one of the biggest Strawberry Festival....


Poteet Strawberry Festival
Poteet, Texas

Where: Poteet (30 minutes south of San Antonio)

When: April [check for this year's dates]

What do you get when you mix one of Texas' sweetest products with some of the biggest names in country music?
A berry good time, that's what. The Poteet Strawberry Festival preserves a half-century tradition celebrating the annual harvest of the South Texas strawberry crop with music, dances, and plenty of homegrown fun.
"This started out as a small town festival but it has grown," explains Nita Harvey, Festival Coordinator.* "We are ranked as the number one agricultural festival in the state and one of the top festivals in the Southwest.* This is the first big celebration of the year, and people are ready to get out and celebrate."
And boy, do they get out. In a typical year, *paid attendance on the festival grounds averages 100,000 over the three-day event.*
Poteet Strawberry Festival Poteet, Texas


----------



## Montrovant (May 25, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Oh, I've head of the Strawberry Festival, I just never went to one. 

I don't know if I ever heard of the Chocolate Festival or not, but I only went to MOSI 2 or 3 times while I lived there.


----------



## AquaAthena (May 25, 2014)

That sounds so good, guys. 

Loved the Garlic Festival in Gilroy each year when living in CA. Some very tasty food was offered, _even chocolate-covered garlic._ No, did not try those... 



Gilroy Garlic Festival - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## WelfareQueen (May 25, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...




I went this year Sherry.  I should have been on the look out for a ex-Swedish Bikini Team member.


----------



## Sarah G (May 25, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



We have strawberry and apple butter festivals that I know of.  I don't think I 've ever gone to a blueberry or chocolate.


----------



## Sherry (May 25, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I missed the Strawberry Festival this year, but I was at the Blueberry Festival...my son was playing with one of the musical ensembles.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 25, 2014)

Sherry said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...




What does he play, if I may ask?


----------



## Sherry (May 25, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



In this orchestra, he was playing the viola. He also plays the clarinet and is in the HS marching band.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 25, 2014)

I just saw this on Facebook and thought how very very cool and heartwarming. . . .


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 25, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...





Fantastic!!!

You tell him that a friend of yours from USMB says he should just keep on playing.

That is awesome!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 25, 2014)

Well, my sweet 16 year old pooch really got something stinky in her fur while we were going through the woods today, so I finally broke down and gave the old girl a bath this evening.  From start to finish, with grooming, rinsing, lathering (3 times) drying, rinsing again, toweling down, cleaning out the tub, then showering myself: 2 hours.

Pooch is happily drying next to me and now smells CLEAN, like vanilla.

Didn't want my place to stink up.

The upside is that it forces me to really scrub down the main bathroom.


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 25, 2014)

Thank goodness for tomorrow. The weekend is winding down already and I don't feel as if I have had enough time away from work yet. How much better off would everyone be if we had 2 day work weeks and 5 day weekends? At least then we have enough time for all the chores and the festivals and the kids stuff and still be able to just relax with a good book too.

/puts away soap box

No more ranting at least for today. Have a nice evening folks.


----------



## Sherry (May 25, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Thank goodness for tomorrow. The weekend is winding down already and I don't feel as if I have had enough time away from work yet. How much better off would everyone be if we had 2 day work weeks and 5 day weekends? At least then we have enough time for all the chores and the festivals and the kids stuff and still be able to just relax with a good book too.
> 
> /puts away soap box
> 
> No more ranting at least for today. Have a nice evening folks.



I would happily settle for 4 10-hour work days with a 3 day weekend...but then again since I'm salaried, they know they'll often get 9-10 hours per day in a 5 day work week.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 25, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Thank goodness for tomorrow. The weekend is winding down already and I don't feel as if I have had enough time away from work yet. How much better off would everyone be if we had 2 day work weeks and 5 day weekends? At least then we have enough time for all the chores and the festivals and the kids stuff and still be able to just relax with a good book too.
> 
> /puts away soap box
> 
> No more ranting at least for today. Have a nice evening folks.




Rant away, we all do now and then...


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 25, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Thank goodness for tomorrow. The weekend is winding down already and I don't feel as if I have had enough time away from work yet. How much better off would everyone be if we had 2 day work weeks and 5 day weekends? At least then we have enough time for all the chores and the festivals and the kids stuff and still be able to just relax with a good book too.
> ...



 I know exactly what you mean. I start around 7 am most days, sometimes 6 am if there is offshore stuff to handle, and usually end up finishing somewhere between 3 and 6 pm most days. I prefer 3 pm but that is the exception rather than the rule.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 25, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, everyone. I've been up for a while Just roasted a sweet potato in aluminum foil for a whole hour, and it's pretty good for being only $0.60. Burlington WI has its Chocolatefest going on today, so I'm thinking of going to the fair. Do you guys have any fairs like this in your necks of the wood?
> ...



One of the museums across the city has had a similar Festival of Chocolate for about six weeks that just sells out every day.  Been meaning to get over there but haven't.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 25, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Has anybody been to Tomato Days at Jacksonville, Texas, south of Tyler.  Always in the hottest part of the summer, and there will be thousands on those four blocks all weekend.  Good time.


----------



## Sarah G (May 25, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Omg, I LOVE fresh tomatoes.  I would be there even if it was hot.


----------



## Againsheila (May 25, 2014)

I'm back.

Did ya miss me?


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 25, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



It is a fun fair.  The county fair season will open early in July and we will probably go to seven or eight, plus kayak up at Bear Lake.  I would love to raft the Green River but go no takers in the family yet, but I will, I am sure.


----------



## Pogo (May 25, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> I'm back.
> 
> Did ya miss me?



Once again, I cried my eyes out. 

Been at it ever since... ever since... wait, when were you last here again?


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 25, 2014)

Day is done, gone the sun

From the lakes, from the hills, from the sky
All is well, safely rest
God is nigh.


----------



## Sarah G (May 25, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Have fun, it's coming up soon!


----------



## Darkwind (May 25, 2014)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nhtr5J00ntA"]Taps The Bugler's Cry-The Origin of Sounding Taps - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Grandma (May 25, 2014)

We got a call from my son this evening. While visiting relatives in West Virginia, a 12-year-old member of the extended family was in some sort of ATV accident with another kid. The 12-year-old was hurt pretty bad, stitches and broken bones. The other kid died.

We won't have any more information before tomorrow.

I have no words....


----------



## Wolfsister77 (May 25, 2014)

Grandma said:


> We got a call from my son this evening. While visiting relatives in West Virginia, a 12-year-old member of the extended family was in some sort of ATV accident with another kid. The 12-year-old was hurt pretty bad, stitches and broken bones. The other kid died.
> 
> We won't have any more information before tomorrow.
> 
> I have no words....



Sorry to hear that Grandma.


----------



## Sherry (May 25, 2014)

Grandma said:


> We got a call from my son this evening. While visiting relatives in West Virginia, a 12-year-old member of the extended family was in some sort of ATV accident with another kid. The 12-year-old was hurt pretty bad, stitches and broken bones. The other kid died.
> 
> We won't have any more information before tomorrow.
> 
> I have no words....



So very sad and tragic.


----------



## Darkwind (May 25, 2014)

Random surfing on youtube can yield something extraordinary on occasions.  Having been bored tonight after the wife went to bed, I thought that I'd just fill in some time and chose to surf surprising voices...

Look at the voice I turned up..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U27DpM99URs]Shy singer surprises and melts Simons heart - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex (May 25, 2014)

Grandma said:


> We got a call from my son this evening. While visiting relatives in West Virginia, a 12-year-old member of the extended family was in some sort of ATV accident with another kid. The 12-year-old was hurt pretty bad, stitches and broken bones. The other kid died.
> 
> We won't have any more information before tomorrow.
> 
> I have no words....




That is such tragic news, Grandma.  My prayers for the families of the two 12-year olds, special prayer for the one that suffered the loss of their child.


----------



## Mertex (May 25, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> Random surfing on youtube can yield something extraordinary on occasions.  Having been bored tonight after the wife went to bed, I thought that I'd just fill in some time and chose to surf surprising voices...
> 
> Look at the voice I turned up..
> 
> Shy singer surprises and melts Simons heart - YouTube




Oh Wow....that was amazing.....such a beautiful voice.  Thanks for sharing....


----------



## 007 (May 25, 2014)

The message I just sent to my favorite Senator... and this isn't a political discussion... this is my point of view as a VETERAN... it's Memorial Day weekend... I just wanted to say my piece...


Yes I'm an 8 year veteran of the United States Air Force, and yes I appreciate every time someone says thank you for your service, but coming from a veteran, the greatest thing I ever did in my life was *SERVE MY COUNTRY*, and for that, I need no thanks. I would die for my country. I love my country. There is no greater or better. So whether you're a veteran or not, take pride in America, do your own part to keep this country the greatest nation on earth, and then we can all be proud of each other.


----------



## Darkwind (May 25, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Random surfing on youtube can yield something extraordinary on occasions.  Having been bored tonight after the wife went to bed, I thought that I'd just fill in some time and chose to surf surprising voices...
> ...


Wasn't that absolutely unbelievable?

I played it again with My eyes closed and the clarity and sultriness of her voice took Me to a tiny little speak easy in the early 1020's, with a spot-light that showed just the head and shoulders of the singer.....and I could see a darkened room, with smoke waifing(sp?) around in the spotlight and the singer all but crying....

Sorry guys...I don't normally talk about Hollywood and these kinds of show (though I get the attraction) but I just found  her voice incredible.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 25, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Margs mom, 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
Blackhawks mom, 
Newby's mom, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
 Sheilas sore foot and friend Shirley,
Meister and his mom,
Testarosa
Drake's injured friend, 
PixieStix's sister, 
Hollie's stepdad, 
Coyote's father-in-law, 
Spoonie, Ringel, Sheila, and 007's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Avg-Joe & furry companion Boo
Pix,
Becki!!! and Beckis hubby,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Ernie and his friend Royce's family, especially Alisha, as they prepare for the final goodbye,
Sheila and Andrew,
Noomi's impending oral surgery,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and cousin,
Ollie's daughter Angie,
Mertex as she prepares for the final goodbye for her friend,
Ringel and his family in transition and Mrs. Ringel's impending surgery,
Grandma's injured 12-yr-old family member,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and Sunshine.







P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Mertex (May 26, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



She's got a very unique voice, soft, sultry and strong, too....definitely see stars in her future.  And, she seemed so humble, she couldn't believe the positive reaction she received.


----------



## Mertex (May 26, 2014)

To all our fallen heroes who gave  their all for our country.  Long live our United States.


----------



## Sherry (May 26, 2014)




----------



## TemplarKormac (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (May 26, 2014)

So cute and so fun to have something like this for the patriotic holidays of Summer.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 26, 2014)

Good morning, Happy Monday and a good Memorial Day to all.








In honor of our soldiers, three pictures of one of the greatest Generals in our history (who also went on to become President of these Unites States) drinking coffee:







General Dwight David Eisenhower







Dwight D. Eisenhower, eating breakfast aboard a plane. Next to him is Auto Executive Paul G. Hoffman. This pic is one of the very first two pics I posted in the coffee series starting back in January. It is a repeat pic. The next is not a repeater:








Again, Dwight D. Eisenhower drinking coffee and eating donuts!


Dwight D. Eisenhower served 8 years as our President (1953-1961), but he served for more than FOURTY years in the US military:

Military career of Dwight D. Eisenhower - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Dwight David Eisenhower


He served from 1915-1952 and from 1961-1969.



"I like Ike"


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 26, 2014)

And, some soldiers drinking coffee:








> U.S. Army Command Sgt. Maj. xxxxxx xxxxxx drinks a cup of coffee inside of a compound at Shele Kalay, Kandahar province, Afghanistan, Jan. 16, 2012. xxxxx, from 5th Battalion, 20th Infantry Regiment, 3rd Stryker Brigade Combat Team, 2nd Infantry Division, was enjoying the hot drink after clearing the compound before sunrise.











> U.S. Army Command Sgt. Maj. xxxxxx xxxxxx pours coffee for Lt. Col. xxxxxxx xxxxx inside of a compound at Shele Kalay, Kandahar province, Afghanistan, Jan. 16, 2012. The soldiers, both from 5th Battalion, 20th Infantry Regiment, 3rd Stryker Brigade Combat Team, 2nd Infantry Division, were enjoying the hot drink after clearing the compound before sunrise.



Source.









> Battle-weary Marines of the 22nd Regiment drank coffee after heavy fighting on Einwetok Atoll in the Pacific Theater in February 1944.











> Marines from 1st Battalion, 9th Marine Regiment in the Green Bean at Camp Dwyer, in the Helmand Province, Afghanistan, after completing their deployment in December 2011.



Source for those last two photos:

http://atwar.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/08/16/the-marines-secret-weapon-coffee/


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 26, 2014)

And, in lieu of coffee funnies, just for today, Memorial Day coffee mugs (cups, holders, whatever want to call them):


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 26, 2014)

Got up early, did not sleep much, thanking of my family and friends and folks I don't know who served in times good and bad.

Charlie Manchu, Airborne, 4/9 Infantry: "Keep up the fire!"


----------



## Bloodrock44 (May 26, 2014)

Fire 3 volleys

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkunVSe0X7U]Focus on the Firing Party - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (May 26, 2014)

Grandma said:


> We got a call from my son this evening. While visiting relatives in West Virginia, a 12-year-old member of the extended family was in some sort of ATV accident with another kid. The 12-year-old was hurt pretty bad, stitches and broken bones. The other kid died.
> 
> We won't have any more information before tomorrow.
> 
> I have no words....



My condolences to you and your extended family.


----------



## 007 (May 26, 2014)

I think today I'm going to dig out a little grill I have in the shop that's still new in the box, hit the store and get a small bag of charcoal, and see if I can't burn a burger and a couple brats. Been awful busy the last couple of days so I'm going to just relax and enjoy the peace and quiet at my own home.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 26, 2014)

007 said:


> I think today I'm going to dig out a little grill I have in the shop that's still new in the box, hit the store and get a small bag of charcoal, and see if I can't burn a burger and a couple brats. Been awful busy the last couple of days so I'm going to just relax and enjoy the peace and quiet at my own home.




Sounds like a good plan.


Things are a little different here in Germany. Today is not a holiday for me, officially, and I just had 3 appointments, and four more hours of appointments, from 6-10 tonight, plus and especially long day tomorrow and Wednesday.

But Thursday IS a Holiday in Germany (Corpus Christi) and it is also Father's Day here, so my little one, who will be having her regular bi-weekly weekend visit this coming weekend anyway, will already come to visit Papa on Thursday for an extended weekend. As a Father's Day gift, we are going to a Dinosaur Exhibition on Thursday!  My little sweetie loves three D's:

-Dogs
-Dolls (Barbie, Barbie, Barbie  )
-Dinos





So, have a good one today, [MENTION=1322]007[/MENTION].


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 26, 2014)

Grandma said:


> We got a call from my son this evening. While visiting relatives in West Virginia, a 12-year-old member of the extended family was in some sort of ATV accident with another kid. The 12-year-old was hurt pretty bad, stitches and broken bones. The other kid died.
> 
> We won't have any more information before tomorrow.
> 
> I have no words....




Oh, really sorry to hear about that, Grandma.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 26, 2014)

007 said:


> I think today I'm going to dig out a little grill I have in the shop that's still new in the box, hit the store and get a small bag of charcoal, and see if I can't burn a burger and a couple brats. Been awful busy the last couple of days so I'm going to just relax and enjoy the peace and quiet at my own home.



Been up at my dad's place since yesterday going though tons of paperwork.  He still had items from back in the 40s and I found a picture of my great, great, grandfather taken in 1917.  He was with the Iron Brigade during the Civil War, also found some genealogy papers/history about the family he married into.  They were doing research and had contacted my grandfather in 1947 for information as well as providing a short historical synopsis.
There are hundreds of family photos dating back to the early 1900s and we'll have to get all those photos transferred to a digital format.


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 26, 2014)

007 said:


> I think today I'm going to dig out a little grill I have in the shop that's still new in the box, hit the store and get a small bag of charcoal, and see if I can't burn a burger and a couple brats. Been awful busy the last couple of days so I'm going to just relax and enjoy the peace and quiet at my own home.



Sounds like a plan. My daughter insists that I have never taught her how to BBQ! 

If that is true then I have failed to do my duty! 

So I am going to have check the garage to see if I have any charcoal left over otherwise it will be a run down to the store for me too.


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 26, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > I think today I'm going to dig out a little grill I have in the shop that's still new in the box, hit the store and get a small bag of charcoal, and see if I can't burn a burger and a couple brats. Been awful busy the last couple of days so I'm going to just relax and enjoy the peace and quiet at my own home.
> ...



I can recall taking my own daughter to the Russian dinosaur exhibition. That was where I figured out why T-Rex have such short stubby little forearms. The head of the Russian version of the T-Rex was too heavy to mount so they were using a replica and had the original on a pedestal for close up examination. By sheer coincidence the head was right under one of the stubby arms. 

I was examining the teeth and the claws and then I made the connection. The claws are toothpicks. T-Rex was chowing down with those massive jaws through flesh, tendons and bones with a set of serrated steak knives for teeth. But some of that would have got stuck between them. So when T-Rex was finished he would just have lowered his head onto his chest between the two arms and picked away at anything that was stuck. 

Prehistoric dentistry at it's finest!


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 26, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > I think today I'm going to dig out a little grill I have in the shop that's still new in the box, hit the store and get a small bag of charcoal, and see if I can't burn a burger and a couple brats. Been awful busy the last couple of days so I'm going to just relax and enjoy the peace and quiet at my own home.
> ...



Sounds similar to what I found when I was going through my mother's possessions. Pre-WW2 pictures, birth certificates for my great grandparents, my old school reports. We have transferred the photos into digital format since there weren't that many. Perhaps the most interesting was the poem my father wrote at the end of the war. This was one of the photos of my parents that I like the most.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 26, 2014)

Happy Memorial Day everybody.  Up and about and have had my coffee.  Have to get moving and get downtown to get things set up for our American Legion Memorial Day service.  Hope everybody has a great day and if you see one, thank a vet for all they've done to ensure your freedoms.


----------



## peach174 (May 26, 2014)

Happy Memorial Day !

I'm off to help set up everything for our VFW Memorial Day Service this morning at our Park.
Then back to the Post to set up for our pot luck dinner.
See ya all later! 
Everyone have a great day today!


----------



## AquaAthena (May 26, 2014)

007 said:


> I think today I'm going to dig out a little grill I have in the shop that's still new in the box, hit the store and get a small bag of charcoal, and see if I can't burn a burger and a couple brats. Been awful busy the last couple of days so I'm going to just relax and enjoy the peace and quiet at my own home.



That sounds delish, 007 and I am hopping on the next plane to come over there to help you dig in to some brats in some hot buns, topped with some sauerkraut.  Then hopefully a wild ride on your Harley...


----------



## Spoonman (May 26, 2014)

Happy Memorial Day.   Another beautiful one.  Enjoy everyone


----------



## Sarah G (May 26, 2014)

007 said:


> I think today I'm going to dig out a little grill I have in the shop that's still new in the box, hit the store and get a small bag of charcoal, and see if I can't burn a burger and a couple brats. Been awful busy the last couple of days so I'm going to just relax and enjoy the peace and quiet at my own home.



Perfect!


----------



## AquaAthena (May 26, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Thank goodness for tomorrow. The weekend is winding down already and I don't feel as if I have had enough time away from work yet. How much better off would everyone be if we had 2 day work weeks and 5 day weekends? At least then we have enough time for all the chores and the festivals and the kids stuff and still be able to just relax with a good book too.
> ...



I know ppl who do that. Many of them say they are so worn, it takes one of those three days, to get out of bed as they feel so tired during that first day. They do feel great the following two.  

I prefer working three 8 hour days and having 4 off. That one is perfect for me.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 26, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



I prefer to watch others work till I get bored with it.....  Takes about 5 minutes........


----------



## Mertex (May 26, 2014)

Today I will be going to my friend's viewing.  It has been raining and gloomy since yesterday, just the way I feel.  Tomorrow will be her funeral.  I've been praying for rain and now I hope it won't be raining tomorrow....it will be so sad.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 26, 2014)

Here's a picture of my family, Christmas, sometime back in the 60s.


----------



## 007 (May 26, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > I think today I'm going to dig out a little grill I have in the shop that's still new in the box, hit the store and get a small bag of charcoal, and see if I can't burn a burger and a couple brats. Been awful busy the last couple of days so I'm going to just relax and enjoy the peace and quiet at my own home.
> ...


Sounds like the perfect day... I'll keep an eye out for ya...


----------



## Foxfyre (May 26, 2014)

Good morning all.  The National Cemetery at Santa Fe:


----------



## boedicca (May 26, 2014)

Very touching, FF.

We're going to ceremony this afternoon at the USS Hornet.


----------



## Sarah G (May 26, 2014)

Fort Meigs: Ohio&#39;s War of 1812 Battlefield

This place is right down the road from me and I've been hearing them get ready for the festivities this morning.  Later this evening they will have fireworks.  We can see them very well from here.

Ft. Meigs


----------



## 007 (May 26, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Here's a picture of my family, Christmas, sometime back in the 60s.



Good lookin' bunch.


----------



## Starlight (May 26, 2014)

In Honor of our Brave Men and Women who made the Ultimate Sacrifice and to those serving to keep us Free, You are our Heroes, Never to be Forgotten!


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 26, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Several of my uncles and cousins (that part of the family that stayed in Philly), have played in those big marching bands.  Several times a year, the bands get together and have one hellacious polka party.  I love to polka, not quite a foxtrot, but not the seizures that young people portray as "dancing".


----------



## Foxfyre (May 26, 2014)

I HATE when I run out of rep way before I run out of people who deserve rep.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 26, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, everyone. I've been up for a while Just roasted a sweet potato in aluminum foil for a whole hour, and it's pretty good for being only $0.60. Burlington WI has its Chocolatefest going on today, so I'm thinking of going to the fair. Do you guys have any fairs like this in your necks of the wood?
> ...



We have a Blues Festival, and a Moose-dropping Festival.  Do those count?  Not much to eat on offer, but the first is notorious for the participants' copious consumption of booze and pot.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 26, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> That sounds so good, guys.
> 
> Loved the Garlic Festival in Gilroy each year when living in CA. Some very tasty food was offered, _even chocolate-covered garlic._ No, did not try those...
> 
> ...



Yup.  Been there a few times when I was living in Monterey.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 26, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Thank goodness for tomorrow. The weekend is winding down already and I don't feel as if I have had enough time away from work yet. How much better off would everyone be if we had 2 day work weeks and 5 day weekends? At least then we have enough time for all the chores and the festivals and the kids stuff and still be able to just relax with a good book too.
> ...



I work 4/10 shifts, graves at that.  I truly enjoy my job and find little to complain about because I have the shift I want.  The work isn't difficult, although sometimes pretty dirty, and always noisy.   Even when offered a full-time professorship at the university, I turned it down for my current full-time job.
Guess the point is, 4/10's are the best compromise for time allocation I have found.  Some of my colleagues are working 12 hour shifts with their weeks split 3-4 and 4-3.  Looks good on paper, but I'm not cut out for 12 hour shifts any more.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 26, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Fire 3 volleys
> 
> Focus on the Firing Party - YouTube



I had the honor of working with the Old Guard a bit when I was working with the Recruiting Support Command.  Went on several photo shoots and wrote advertising copy for the Army using those photos.  The Old Guard troops were always impressive, dedicated young men.  The other group that was always impressive was the Golden Knights.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 26, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > I think today I'm going to dig out a little grill I have in the shop that's still new in the box, hit the store and get a small bag of charcoal, and see if I can't burn a burger and a couple brats. Been awful busy the last couple of days so I'm going to just relax and enjoy the peace and quiet at my own home.
> ...



Wait, the art and arcane science of the BBQ must only be passed from one male to another.  You would profane the BBQ by teaching a _daughter_?!


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 26, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Her grandmother, my MIL, always preferred to stand around the BBQ drinking beer with the menfolk rather than sitting with the rest of the women so I suspect that it runs in the family. 

Besides I have no other child to pass on my arcane fire making skills so I guess she is just going to have to make do. Yes, that includes the part about drinking beer too. If I am going to teach her it is going to be the right way or not at all.


----------



## Jughead (May 26, 2014)

Grandma said:


> We got a call from my son this evening. While visiting relatives in West Virginia, a 12-year-old member of the extended family was in some sort of ATV accident with another kid. The 12-year-old was hurt pretty bad, stitches and broken bones. The other kid died.
> 
> We won't have any more information before tomorrow.
> 
> I have no words....


I'm sorry to hear about the children, Grandma. Hopefully the injured child makes a quick recovery.  My prayers are with you and your family members.


----------



## Jughead (May 26, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...


MIL standing around the BBQ drinking beer?? Er ... is there any possibility that we could switch MILs?


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 26, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I have the best MIL in the world. She likes nothing better than a good steak dinner on her birthday. Definitely one in a MILlion.


----------



## Jughead (May 26, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...


I know someone who works 3 days per week, 12 hours per day. He works Friday, Saturday and Sunday. It's a full time job. I don't mind the Friday, and Saturday, but I will not work on Sundays, three days or not.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 26, 2014)




----------



## SFC Ollie (May 26, 2014)

Our ceremonies went off nearly perfect. Except for me tripping over the mic cord.....

Anyway Congressman Ryan kept his speech non political, Even if he did get a bit off topic for a few moments, he did it without notes....Impressive....

And his darling wife stayed in the mayors car with the air conditioner, she had a twinge of labor pains this morning and didn't want to take any chances.... I'll post photos later.... Oh and I was interviewed by another TV Station... Getting to be old hat.....


----------



## Ringel05 (May 26, 2014)

For you Harley lovers I've been doing some research lately, my experience with Harleys is post 1980s.... nuff said......
Well suddenly I find Harley have become "tinker free" and, shock of all shocks, comparable in price to the other major bike manufacturers.  So I'm looking a two models.
First is the Sportster Superlow.






The other is the Sportster 1200 Custom.






I went by the dealer and sat on both, I like the power of the 1200 but the Superlow fits me like a glove and even though it's technically a 900cc with today's modern powerplants it probably has the power of an old 1100cc.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (May 26, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



I beg to differ. I have the best MIL. She's in Germany. I'm in America. Seriously, she is a wonderful woman.


----------



## Pogo (May 26, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



-- because she's got that Atlantic Ocean thing goin' on?


----------



## Bloodrock44 (May 26, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Zackly


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 26, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...



Worked out well for me too for most of 8 years......Then she was remarried the same day our divorce was finalized....He was dumb enough to go back to Germany with her...She's on husband 4 or 5 now, I lost count....


----------



## 007 (May 26, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...



"Moose-dropping Festival"... hmmm... I guess that doesn't sound any more strange than our "Morel Mushroom Festival."

Well I'm happy to report that the new little grill I unboxed and assembled worked PERFECT, and I'd be ashamed to admit how much I've eaten. So much for the diet today... back on it tomorrow.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 26, 2014)

Okay... I guess now's a good a' time as any...

My Dad's now ex-wife invited me and my grandmother to take a trip to Tallulah Gorge on Saturday, to see a family friend, and a Cherokee Tribal Elder. His name was Yellow Horse. In the proper honorific, I called him 'grandfather.' I had been looking for a way out of my anxiety, my fear... and lo and behold, I ran into him. At my age, he was angry, violent and bottled his emotions up just like me. He was always looking for a fight. But then he went to Canada to meet their tribal grandmothers. He came back a changed man.

Our interaction held a deep spiritual experience with me. He told me how I needed to let the past go and with it my anger and resentment to certain members of my family, and focus on the present. He prayed with me and told me that love was the cure for what all ails mankind. "Love is the lifeblood of peace" he said. "Live as if you won't be here tomorrow." He met many people in his life who said they wanted to let go of the past, insisting they would "try." He told me, "You can try all you want, but you'll spend the next 40 years of your life not doing. You have to really want to let it all go." So, that's what I did. The moment tumultuous things happen, they are in the past. 

He introduced a simple philosophy to me: "Nothing's too hard, nothing's too difficult, it's that simple." He taught me that when my anxiety tries to take root, I say the word 'love' over and over and over and breathe deeply. He says that when I say 'I love you' to someone, that I really mean it.  He told me not to be afraid to express my emotions, to let them flow freely, he also told me never to be afraid to say 'I love you, brother/sister.' He taught me never to be negative and pessimistic.  To walk into a room with a smile and a positive attitude. He reintroduced the aspect of willpower and perseverance. 

I've been on a spiritual journey of sorts the past couple of days, I delved into the roots of my people. And you know what, I have been granted a sense of clarity and peace I have not felt in nearly 10 years. I feel like I have been released from a prison, the burden of my anxiety has been lifted...


----------



## 007 (May 26, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> For you Harley lovers I've been doing some research lately, my experience with Harleys is post 1980s.... nuff said......
> Well suddenly I find Harley have become "tinker free" and, shock of all shocks, comparable in price to the other major bike manufacturers.  So I'm looking a two models.
> First is the Sportster Superlow.
> 
> ...


Well, drawing from my knowledge as a Harley Tech, which did end in 2007, what I know about the difference between the 883cc and the 1200cc Harley Sportster, the 883 is detuned quite a bit from the 1200. The 1200 can run circles around the 883 like it's standing still. The 883 also has a lower geared transmission so the engine kind of screams along at simple highway speeds, while the 1200 is loafing. The 883 really is geared towards the beginner rider, and women. Both bikes are now fuel injected so they run excellent, and the fit and finish on new Harley's is second to none. Great bikes.

Good luck, and I hope I helped out.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 26, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> Okay... I guess now's a good a' time as any...
> 
> My Dad's now ex-wife invited me and my grandmother to take a trip to Tallulah Gorge on Saturday, to see a family friend, and a Cherokee Tribal Elder. His name was Yellow Horse. In the proper honorific, I called him 'grandfather.' I had been looking for a way out of my anxiety, my fear... and lo and behold, I ran into him. At my age, he was angry, violent and bottled his emotions up just like me. He was always looking for a fight. But then he went to Canada to meet their tribal grandmothers. He came back a changed man.
> 
> ...



That is a wonderful story TK.  As another of your 'elders' I say listen to this wise person.  And also know that there will be times when you will question your new clarity and your resolve will be tested.  The old tapes of your anger and fears etc. don't ever completely go away and there will be certain triggers that will start them running.  Expect it, know what they are, and do your best not to yield to the temptation to respond to them.  Each time you are successful such episodes will become less intense, less frequent, and of shorter duration until they are very rare.  What you are doing is to allow yourself permission to be happy.  It is a good thing.


----------



## Mertex (May 26, 2014)

Julia Collins has now become a household word.  She has won 16 straight games on Jeopardy and over $377k.  You go girl......


----------



## Ringel05 (May 26, 2014)

007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > For you Harley lovers I've been doing some research lately, my experience with Harleys is post 1980s.... nuff said......
> ...



The problem with the 1200 is it isn't very comfortable for me and with my knees the extra weight could be a challenge.  Maybe a new Mustang seat and new knees would fix that.  When I sat on the Superlow it was like it was made for me but again, doing open road running I'd prefer the 1200.  Decisions, decisions.........


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 26, 2014)

Yep, they got me again.........

Lowellville marks Memorial Day | WKBN.com


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 26, 2014)

2 minutes of Congressman Ryans speech.... His wife waited in the Mayors car with the air on...She had some minor Labor pains this morning.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 26, 2014)

Don't ask me why this is sideways....One of the Ladies Auxiliary had my camera........


----------



## Spoonman (May 26, 2014)

busy 4 day weekend.  got a lot done. not everything I wanted to but I probably set my expectations to high anyway.


----------



## Jughead (May 26, 2014)

Wake said:


> Good morning, everyone. I've been up for a while Just roasted a sweet potato in aluminum foil for a whole hour, and it's pretty good for being only $0.60. Burlington WI has its Chocolatefest going on today, so I'm thinking of going to the fair. Do you guys have any fairs like this in your necks of the wood?


Chocolate fest in WI? Better than that, there's going to be a hamburger festival in WI on August 9th, 2014. Location is Seymour, WI...






Hamburger Festival - August 9th, 2014


----------



## Noomi (May 26, 2014)

007 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I pay but not like everyone else, is what I meant, lol.


----------



## Noomi (May 26, 2014)

Well, my teeth are finally out. I have a mouth full of stitches, the right side is very swollen and bruised, which is expected because a lot more work was needed on that side to get the teeth out.
The whole procedure took around half an hour but I was in recovery for three hours - a lot longer than normal. I was actually the very last patient to be taken out of recovery for the night.

I had some kind of seizure when I came out of the anesthetic, so had to stay back for closer observation. Doctor had to come and look at me as because the nurses had no idea what was wrong and as I couldn't speak, was unable to communicate with them to tell them what was wrong. I was aware of what was happening, I was basically having major, uncontrollable convulsions. My fingers and toes were curling, my back was aching off the bed, my head was shaking from side to side, and my teeth were gritting. Not from pain, though. Just...some weird (and scary) reaction. They actually though I had diabetes and tested my blood sugar, thinking I was in diabetic shock. Nothing wrong there though and the convulsions settled after about ten minutes, with a few minor ones for the next hour or so.

Had some pain in the right side, so the nurse - who is a friend of the family and actually stayed past his shift to care for me - got me some Fentanyl, but couldn't give me much as I had anesthetic through the IV. He gave me a very low amount and that sent me to sleep for another hour, so I couldn't be wheeled out until I was alert enough. It actually didn't work for me, though, so after about five minutes, being very vaguely aware and pointing to my right cheek, the surgeon came over and gave me more local anesthetic, which helped, and then I dropped off to sleep again.

Back home now, got some antibiotics, strong painkillers (which don't do much with pain, really) and antiseptic mouthwash. 

Feeling better today than I expected, still going to be careful about whether I go to class or not. Will depend on what my body tells me. Tracy told me I shouldn't rush it, so I will take her advice.


----------



## Darkwind (May 26, 2014)

As the day draws to a close on this Memorial Day, 2014; I cannot help but notice a national change of mood with regard to our service people.  Not naming names or ideology, but it is a far cry from the days when our returning military were spat upon and called vile names for doing what their country asked of them.

Today, we see the attiude that even if you disagree with the policy and the war, the men and women who have VOLUNTEERED to serve their country in both peace and war, are being honored for their sacrifice.  For make no mistake, they do not server for the fantastic paycheck, or the adoration of fans screaming in stadiums.  They serve because they know that the blessing of being Born American has its price.  

And that price is often steep in cost, and difficult to be born by those left behind.

So regardless of your ideology or personal beliefs, today we take a moment out to recognize selfless love.  A depth of character and personal commitment that can only be looked upon with awe and inspiration.  Today, we honor and recognize those who knew that what they served is worthy of their very life.

With that thought, I'll indulge in a little arrogance and offer up, TAPS...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-Xrlf3taEo"]"Taps" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Grandma (May 26, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Don't ask me why this is sideways....One of the Ladies Auxiliary had my camera........
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Cv35ROo06E



That was nice. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Grandma (May 26, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Well, my teeth are finally out. I have a mouth full of stitches, the right side is very swollen and bruised, which is expected because a lot more work was needed on that side to get the teeth out.
> The whole procedure took around half an hour but I was in recovery for three hours - a lot longer than normal. I was actually the very last patient to be taken out of recovery for the night.
> 
> I had some kind of seizure when I came out of the anesthetic, so had to stay back for closer observation. Doctor had to come and look at me as because the nurses had no idea what was wrong and as I couldn't speak, was unable to communicate with them to tell them what was wrong. I was aware of what was happening, I was basically having major, uncontrollable convulsions. My fingers and toes were curling, my back was aching off the bed, my head was shaking from side to side, and my teeth were gritting. Not from pain, though. Just...some weird (and scary) reaction. They actually though I had diabetes and tested my blood sugar, thinking I was in diabetic shock. Nothing wrong there though and the convulsions settled after about ten minutes, with a few minor ones for the next hour or so.
> ...



Ooooh, you had a really rough time of it.  Definitely you'll need lots of rest and a bit more recovery time. 

I hope the swelling diminishes and the pain stops soon.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 26, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Well, my teeth are finally out. I have a mouth full of stitches, the right side is very swollen and bruised, which is expected because a lot more work was needed on that side to get the teeth out.
> The whole procedure took around half an hour but I was in recovery for three hours - a lot longer than normal. I was actually the very last patient to be taken out of recovery for the night.
> 
> I had some kind of seizure when I came out of the anesthetic, so had to stay back for closer observation. Doctor had to come and look at me as because the nurses had no idea what was wrong and as I couldn't speak, was unable to communicate with them to tell them what was wrong. I was aware of what was happening, I was basically having major, uncontrollable convulsions. My fingers and toes were curling, my back was aching off the bed, my head was shaking from side to side, and my teeth were gritting. Not from pain, though. Just...some weird (and scary) reaction. They actually though I had diabetes and tested my blood sugar, thinking I was in diabetic shock. Nothing wrong there though and the convulsions settled after about ten minutes, with a few minor ones for the next hour or so.
> ...


Good to see you're doing better.  It's rare but some people experience epileptic and psychogenic non-epileptic seizures after anesthesia.     
Just to be safe you might want to be tested for epilepsy if nothing more than to rule it out as a causative factor.


----------



## Noomi (May 26, 2014)

I spoke to the nurse who cared for him, he says it sometimes happens when you wake up because you are very sedated and your body reacts, trying to wake itself up quicker.  Never happened with my last operation, though, so I am thinking that its the anesthetic itself. I'm advised to let the surgeon know what happened next time I need a procedure done, maybe a different anesthetic next time, I'm thinking.


----------



## 007 (May 26, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Well, my teeth are finally out. I have a mouth full of stitches, the right side is very swollen and bruised, which is expected because a lot more work was needed on that side to get the teeth out.
> The whole procedure took around half an hour but I was in recovery for three hours - a lot longer than normal. I was actually the very last patient to be taken out of recovery for the night.
> 
> I had some kind of seizure when I came out of the anesthetic, so had to stay back for closer observation. Doctor had to come and look at me as because the nurses had no idea what was wrong and as I couldn't speak, was unable to communicate with them to tell them what was wrong. I was aware of what was happening, I was basically having major, uncontrollable convulsions. My fingers and toes were curling, my back was aching off the bed, my head was shaking from side to side, and my teeth were gritting. Not from pain, though. Just...some weird (and scary) reaction. They actually though I had diabetes and tested my blood sugar, thinking I was in diabetic shock. Nothing wrong there though and the convulsions settled after about ten minutes, with a few minor ones for the next hour or so.
> ...


Holy CRAP, Noomi. That's VERY dangerous. They say that one in every couple hundred thousand or so don't wake up from anesthesia. It's powerful stuff, but you better make note of WHAT they gave you and the REACTION you had to it, and have them put that in your permanent medical records.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 26, 2014)

Noomi said:


> I spoke to the nurse who cared for him, he says it sometimes happens when you wake up because you are very sedated and your body reacts, trying to wake itself up quicker.  Never happened with my last operation, though, so I am thinking that its the anesthetic itself. I'm advised to let the surgeon know what happened next time I need a procedure done, maybe a different anesthetic next time, I'm thinking.



They think sevoflurane and etomidate are the culprits behind this phenomenon.  If that's what they gave you then those need to be avoided.


----------



## Noomi (May 26, 2014)

007 said:


> Holy CRAP, Noomi. That's VERY dangerous. They say that one in every couple hundred thousand or so don't wake up from anesthesia. It's powerful stuff, but you better make note of WHAT they gave you and the REACTION you had to it, and have them put that in your permanent medical records.



I usually take ages to wake up from it. So its more potent for me than most, it would seem. It'll be going in my records so next time I will be given something different, and more post op care.

The hospital staff were awesome, as always.


----------



## 007 (May 26, 2014)

Noomi said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Holy CRAP, Noomi. That's VERY dangerous. They say that one in every couple hundred thousand or so don't wake up from anesthesia. It's powerful stuff, but you better make note of WHAT they gave you and the REACTION you had to it, and have them put that in your permanent medical records.
> ...


Well thankfully you're alright.


----------



## Mertex (May 26, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Well, my teeth are finally out. I have a mouth full of stitches, the right side is very swollen and bruised, which is expected because a lot more work was needed on that side to get the teeth out.
> The whole procedure took around half an hour but I was in recovery for three hours - a lot longer than normal. I was actually the very last patient to be taken out of recovery for the night.
> 
> I had some kind of seizure when I came out of the anesthetic, so had to stay back for closer observation. Doctor had to come and look at me as because the nurses had no idea what was wrong and as I couldn't speak, was unable to communicate with them to tell them what was wrong. I was aware of what was happening, I was basically having major, uncontrollable convulsions. My fingers and toes were curling, my back was aching off the bed, my head was shaking from side to side, and my teeth were gritting. Not from pain, though. Just...some weird (and scary) reaction. They actually though I had diabetes and tested my blood sugar, thinking I was in diabetic shock. Nothing wrong there though and the convulsions settled after about ten minutes, with a few minor ones for the next hour or so.
> ...



Best not to rush it, Noomi.  You don't want to tax your body....it's not like it will make a big difference if you miss a few days.  It's best to get yourself back to normal and make sure you are ready for it.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Noomi (May 26, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Best not to rush it, Noomi.  You don't want to tax your body....it's not like it will make a big difference if you miss a few days.  It's best to get yourself back to normal and make sure you are ready for it.



Of course not. Rushing could set me back for longer, and I have no intention of doing that.


----------



## Grandma (May 26, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Good to see you're doing better.  It's rare but some people experience epileptic and psychogenic non-epileptic seizures after anesthesia.
> Just to be safe you might want to be tested for epilepsy if nothing more than to rule it out as a causative factor.



It probably wouldn't hurt to be tested, but it could well be nothing more than the anesthesia. 

I have weird reactions to anesthesia and I did something like what Noomi did once. I was totally numb when I woke up after a surgery, I couldn't feel anything at all, like a spinal cord separation. I knew they didn't break my neck in surgery so I wasn't panicked or anything. I forced my arms to move back and forth on the gurney - that was all the movement I could do - to get the staff's attention. I couldn't even speak. The nurses were cool about it. I fell back to sleep and woke up just fine.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 26, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Okay... I guess now's a good a' time as any...
> ...



Apparently I am still a work in progress Fox. I am embarrassing myself rather good in the General Discussion Forum. Hearing it and putting it into practice are two different things apparently...


----------



## Foxfyre (May 27, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Margs mom, 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
Blackhawks mom, 
Newby's mom, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
 Sheilas sore foot and friend Shirley,
Meister and his mom,
Testarosa
Drake's injured friend, 
PixieStix's sister, 
Hollie's stepdad, 
Coyote's father-in-law, 
Spoonie, Ringel, Sheila, and 007's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Avg-Joe & furry companion Boo
Pix,
Becki!!! and Beckis hubby,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Ernie and his friend Royce's family, especially Alisha, as they prepare for the final goodbye,
Sheila and Andrew,
Noomi for healing post surgery,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and cousin,
Ollie's daughter Angie,
Mertex as she prepares for the final goodbye for her friend,
Ringel and his family in transition and Mrs. Ringel's impending surgery,
Grandma and family dealing with death of extended family member,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and Sunshine.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Noomi (May 27, 2014)

Got a call from the doctors office tonight, asking me how I was. I said I was still in a lot of pain and they are going to call me tomorrow morning to see if I am okay. They might need to change my pain meds.

Have heard a little more about my cousin...all being kept very hush hush so I have to eavesdrop and find out what is going on...abnormal test she had but apparently she can be treated. I don't know how she will be treated as yet, though. Fingers crossed for her, though.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 27, 2014)

Good morning everyone and a happy Tuesday to you all.


Today's celeb no. 1 drinking coffee:








Ashley Olson.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 27, 2014)

Today's celeb no. 2 drinking coffee:








Simon Baker.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 27, 2014)

And, today's coffee funnies:
























Have a good one, folks.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 27, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.
> 
> And we're still keeping vigil for
> Harper (Save's granddaughter),
> ...




The energy and love you put into the upkeep of this list is appreciated.
You help us to focus our energies on those who need us.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (May 27, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/mJpnsjr3khg]Cat hates the smell of coffee - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 27, 2014)

Good morning, everybody.  Have a great day.


----------



## Jughead (May 27, 2014)

After a long weekend, this is likely the scene at work for many today...


----------



## Ringel05 (May 27, 2014)

Jughead said:


> After a long weekend, this is likely the scene at work for many today...



I'm like that now and I'm at home.......


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 27, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Cat hates the smell of coffee - YouTube
> 
> Cat Buries Coffee - YouTube


----------



## peach174 (May 27, 2014)

Morning !

Our memorial Day Service went very well yesterday. We had a very big crowd show up, the whole park was filled up and we served around 100 vets their free Memorial Day luncheon. As always our Axillary women out did themselves in their cooking.

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## 007 (May 27, 2014)

Well, the holiday weekend is over and it's back to normal.

Hot and muggy here and I finally had to turn on the a/c. Feels good. Can't sleep at ALL when it's hot and muggy.

Think I'll hit the shop later and do some pick up and work on the truck.


----------



## Spoonman (May 27, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Today's celeb no. 2 drinking coffee:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i just watched a movie called margin call.  i think that guy was in it


----------



## Sarah G (May 27, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Today's celeb no. 2 drinking coffee:
> ...



He was in The Devil Wears Prada too.  I really liked that movie.  Chick Flick. 

I like him, I grew tired of the Mentalist tho.


----------



## AquaAthena (May 27, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



The more the merrier???


----------



## R.D. (May 27, 2014)

007 said:


> Well, the holiday weekend is over and it's back to normal.
> 
> Hot and muggy here and I finally had to turn on the a/c. Feels good. Can't sleep at ALL when it's hot and muggy.
> 
> Think I'll hit the shop later and do some pick up and work on the truck.



Air conditioning is the BEST!

We have these incredibly loud frogs that are making in impossible to sleep.  We went searching for them to try to get rid of them, ends up the little suckers are no bigger than a silver dollar.   I thought they had to be huge.  We found one, but there are at least three others     Even the air conditioning behind closed doors doses't help.


----------



## Sarah G (May 27, 2014)

Beautiful Water, beautiful day.​


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 27, 2014)

Was wondering how our Memorial Day Service was going to work out because it was storming when I woke up and it rained heavily until about 0830.  Then the sun came out and it was bright and sunny.  The service went off perfectly and we had a big crowd.  Afterwards, our luncheon was very nice and well-attended.  On the way home it began to storm again and it rained off and on for most of the late afternoon into the night.  Sure glad the weather wasn't a factor in our Memorial Day Service.  We had one of the biggest crowds we have ever had and it went off very well.


----------



## Spoonman (May 27, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



i saw that movie.  It's not blue, it's cerulean.  for some reason that line sticks in my head.    did he play the guy who got the transcript for the harry potter book?


----------



## 007 (May 27, 2014)

R.D. said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, the holiday weekend is over and it's back to normal.
> ...


I guess outside sounds do bother some people. 

Myself, I love all those sounds. I like the high pitched chirping and singing the little tree frogs do, right on to the big belching sounds of the Bull frog. Let's me know that everything is right with mother nature. Sings me right to sleep.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 27, 2014)




----------



## JakeStarkey (May 27, 2014)

Good morning, everyone.

Summer in a few weeks.

91 degrees here today.


----------



## Sarah G (May 27, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Yes, the player.  My favorite line was:  Corn chowder?  You know the main ingredient in corn chowder is cellulite.


----------



## Spoonman (May 27, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



now that i think of it, that guy was in margin call too


----------



## Sarah G (May 27, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



I don't think I've seen that one.  He is in some good movies, he makes good choices.

I saw Monuments Men this weekend.  It was good.


----------



## 007 (May 27, 2014)

Last good movie I saw was "The Secret Life of Walter Mitty" with Ben Stiller. I've heard mixed reactions but I thought it was good.

Liked it so much I bought the sound track too.


----------



## Sarah G (May 27, 2014)

007 said:


> Last good movie I saw was "The Secret Life of Walter Mitty" with Ben Stiller. I've heard mixed reactions but I thought it was good.
> 
> Liked it so much I bought the sound track too.



I never did see that one.  I do love a good movie though.  Maybe after I get moved this week, I'll buy that one.


----------



## R.D. (May 27, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Last good movie I saw was "The Secret Life of Walter Mitty" with Ben Stiller. I've heard mixed reactions but I thought it was good.
> ...



I even like bad movies.  Sometimes the bad is so funny


----------



## Sarah G (May 27, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I know what you mean.  I may not choose the bad movie but if I'm caught in it, I make the best of it and laugh my butt off.


----------



## 007 (May 27, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Last good movie I saw was "The Secret Life of Walter Mitty" with Ben Stiller. I've heard mixed reactions but I thought it was good.
> ...


----------



## Nosmo King (May 27, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


One review of _Monuments Men_ simply called it "The Dainty Dozen".  I'll see it on iTunes next weekend.


----------



## Spoonman (May 27, 2014)

007 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



i love those little spring peepers.  i also love the katydids in the late summer


----------



## Ringel05 (May 27, 2014)

R.D. said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, the holiday weekend is over and it's back to normal.
> ...



Napalm works wonders..........


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 27, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...




For the woman, or for the man???


----------



## peach174 (May 27, 2014)

007 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



It looks like they did a good job of the remake. I will definitely watch it when it comes on pay per view.
I really liked the original one with Danny Kaye.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 27, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (May 27, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Yes, he played Christian Thompson, writer, and was making a major play for Andi, (Anne Hathaway).  And he was absolutely perfect for the role as was Anne and Meryl Streep and Stanley Tucci and Emily Blunt.  I disagree that it was a 'chick flick' though--Hombre and our son both love the movie--a comedy but an intelligent one with a feeling of reality about the brutal world of fashion and the cruel way it can affect people.  "The Mentalist" has been one of those 'cult' phenomenons with its followers discussing and analyzing all the nuances.  But I too became tired of the sameness of the plot lines and fell away from that.


----------



## Sarah G (May 27, 2014)

peach174 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Thanks!  It does look good.


----------



## Spoonman (May 27, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



i never would have watched the movie.  it was on one cold day over the winter and my wife was watching it.  i actually enjoyed it


----------



## Foxfyre (May 27, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Cat hates the smell of coffee - YouTube
> 
> Cat Buries Coffee - YouTube



Too funny!!  I never thought about cats disliking the smell of coffee.  Maybe I just never noticed?  It is true they never tried to drink out of our coffee cups where some other beverages they were more interested.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 27, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Cat hates the smell of coffee - YouTube
> ...



As kittens my cats wanted to "see" what I was drinking, I let them smell it.......  They haven't come close to my coffee mug since.......


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 27, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Cat hates the smell of coffee - YouTube
> ...




I once had a little kitty cat, jet black, named BIKO. He loved my coffee. The moment I would put my mug down, he would jump onto the table and slurp coffee out of my mug. Crazy kitty, he was. I should have declawed him before he decided that using my behind as a scratching post at 6 in the morning was a good idea.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 27, 2014)

And good morning everybody.  A beautiful bright blue day in Albuquerque with everything looking vibrant after a bit of rain--we're finally re-emerging from the last cold snap and temps should be in the mid to upper 80's today and I'm ready.  I am tired of being chilly--you can't really wear winter clothes in late May but spring and summer attire just wasn't sufficient.

Happy that Noomi's surgery is finally behind her though I suspect it will be a few days before she will feel like it is.  I am guessing the 'seizure' was probably due to Lidocaine--that is an uncommon but possible side effect--very rarely life threatening or with any lasting effect.   All the information needs to be included in the permanent medical record though.

I luxuriously slept in this morning--really weird dreams but I felt good when I got up.  And I was ready to get up.  Now enjoying coffee and waiting for the naproxen to kick in and get me feeling like getting some chores done.

Ya'll all have a great Tuesday.


----------



## Mertex (May 27, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Morning !
> 
> Our memorial Day Service went very well yesterday. We had a very big crowd show up, the whole park was filled up and we served around 100 vets their free Memorial Day luncheon. As always our Axillary women out did themselves in their cooking.
> 
> Happy Tuesday!





That Harley cat is da bomb........


----------



## Mertex (May 27, 2014)




----------



## 007 (May 27, 2014)

peach174 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Wow... I never knew there was an original. I'll have to look that old version up and watch it.

Thanks Peach!


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 27, 2014)

Well, I saw an ad on tv for some sort of ballet for fat ladies...  Won't be watching it but it got me to thinking.  I don't believe there has ever been a ballet on tv that featured hampsters.  If I can find enough hampsters to train, I think I would like to put on a ballet for hampsters.  I think a lot of people would watch it.  You would, wouldn't you?  if mean, if the hampsters were really cute ones.


----------



## 007 (May 27, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Well, I saw an ad on tv for some sort of ballet for fat ladies...  Won't be watching it but it got me to thinking.  I don't believe there has ever been a ballet on tv that featured hampsters.  If I can find enough hampsters to train, I think I would like to put on a ballet for hampsters.  I think a lot of people would watch it.  You would, wouldn't you?  if mean, if the hampsters were really cute ones.



No... but I see what you did there... I wouldn't watch fat lady ballet either...


----------



## Pogo (May 27, 2014)

007 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Seth Myers?  Really?


----------



## Pogo (May 27, 2014)

"Friends"...

>> This week Animal Place shared the story of one heartbroken little goat named Mr. G who had seemingly given up on life when his rescuers realized the problem was that he was overcome with grief over the loss of his best friend, a burro named Jellybean.

The two had lived together for years but were split up and taken in by two different sanctuaries after being confiscated from a neglectful situation. Mr. G was taken in by Animal Places Rescue Ranch in Grass Valley, Calif.

According to Animal Place, Mr. G was inconsolable, refusing to eat and spending his days lying in the corner of his stall with his head down. No treats were enough to entice him to eat or move. After health problems were ruled out, it became obvious to his rescuers that he was mourning the loss of his best friend. They decided a reunion was in order and a volunteer took a 14 hour roundtrip to get Jellybean. They describe the reunion:

When Jellybean entered Mr. Gs stall, he could not believe his eyes. In fact, he did a double-take! It was only when he smelled Jellybeans unique scent that Mr. G realized the truth  his dearest friend had returned!

Mr. G erupted from his prone position, snorting and inhaling Jellybeans presence. He rushed after her into their outdoor pasture. The magical moment came when Mr. G began eating from Jellybeans bowl! <<

Fair warning: have tissue handy:

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bv2OGph5Kec"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bv2OGph5Kec[/ame]

@gallantwarrior


----------



## 007 (May 27, 2014)

Pogo said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



No, not really... Ben Stiller.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 27, 2014)

Morning greetings, everyone!
Raining this morning.  I hope it's raining on the Kenai, too.  They need some rain to help control that wildfire, yesterday they were reporting close to 255 square miles had been affected.  Folks have been ordered to evacuate some areas, too.
It's good to know that Foxy's part of the world finally got some moisture, too.  Probably not enough, by far, but welcome just the same.
Had an uneventful Memorial Day here, out in my woods.  Unloaded another load of building materials for the shed we'll be building.  I'm thinking one more load should get it all.  
I thought about some of you yesterday, with the Harleys.  Coming up here, a guy passed me on a truly beautifully tricked out Harley trike.  As he passed, I noticed the wheelchair in its rack on the back of the Harley.  Tough guy, cool.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 27, 2014)

Pogo said:


> "Friends"...
> 
> >> This week Animal Place shared the story of one heartbroken little goat named Mr. G who had seemingly given up on life when his rescuers realized the problem was that he was overcome with grief over the loss of his best friend, a burro named Jellybean.
> 
> ...



Goats are pretty remarkable critters.  Thanks!


----------



## Ringel05 (May 27, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > "Friends"...
> ...



Yup.  Buttermilk's having fun. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5IuRzJRrRpQ]Buttermilk "plays" with her "friends" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Againsheila (May 27, 2014)

007 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I do not believe I would enjoy the remake.  Somehow, I like the first version of the movies I see, even if they aren't the first version of the movie.


----------



## Mertex (May 27, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Morning greetings, everyone!
> Raining this morning.  I hope it's raining on the Kenai, too.  They need some rain to help control that wildfire, yesterday they were reporting close to 255 square miles had been affected.  Folks have been ordered to evacuate some areas, too.
> It's good to know that Foxy's part of the world finally got some moisture, too.  Probably not enough, by far, but welcome just the same.
> Had an uneventful Memorial Day here, out in my woods.  Unloaded another load of building materials for the shed we'll be building.  I'm thinking one more load should get it all.
> I thought about some of you yesterday, with the Harleys.  Coming up here, a guy passed me on a truly beautifully tricked out Harley trike.  As he passed, I noticed the wheelchair in its rack on the back of the Harley.  Tough guy, cool.




Everyone is getting some rain...that's wonderful.  We got 3 inches yesterday and some more today.  The sun is trying really hard to come out....but the clouds won't let it...


----------



## Pogo (May 27, 2014)

Mertex said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Morning greetings, everyone!
> ...



Got sunshine and thunder here simultaneously. 

And this is CS IV post number 1000.  Guess we'll be moving soon...

Anyone but me notice that when you see the name of this thread in your CP it looks like "Coffee Shop IV (as in intravenous)"?


----------



## Sarah G (May 27, 2014)

We're supposed to get rain today but nothing so far.  Zero.  60% chance this afternoon and tonight.  It's just hot and muggy right now.  

I just keep working through it but I'm pissed and I want to get this moving business overwith now.  I'm exhausted.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 27, 2014)




----------



## Foxfyre (May 27, 2014)

Those goat videos and the bighorn sheep one were great.  Never tire of watching it.  The one about the billy goat terrorizing the town reminded me of when I was little, the folks across the street raised goats and had one old billy goat that was just that mean and aggressive and who was a true escape artist who frequently figured out how to get out of the goat pen.  Mrs. Lively was a local school teacher who lived next door to us and who always dressed crisp and proper in high heels, hoisery, a stiffly starched prim and proper stylish dress--even when she was home.  One of my fondest memories was her high stepping sprint, her skirt hiked all the way up to her knees, the billy goat in hot pursuit as she desperate bolted for the fence.

I was just reading a story about an African lion, a black bear, and a Bengal tiger cub who were found in the basement of a drug dealer some years ago.  They were in pitiful shape and were taken to the Noah's Ark rescue center where it was noted that the three were good friends and the decision was made to allow them to stay together.  They remained fast friends, very affectionate with each other, and if one was taken out for medical treatment or whatever, the other two would become very upset.

The story captioned them as nature's first and only known "BLT":


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 27, 2014)




----------



## gallantwarrior (May 27, 2014)

I'm always a sucker for animal stories.


----------



## Mertex (May 27, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...




Yes, and it was brought up and discussed.....you must have missed it....


----------



## Foxfyre (May 27, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I am an absolutely avid movie fan fanatic but it has to be a certain kind of movie.  Necessary and/or effective sex, violence, language etc. is okay, but gratuitous sex, violence, and language etc. is a huge turn off for me.  But the one genre I love most of all is natural disaster movies--floods, avalanches, volcanoes, earthquakes, meteor threats, etc.-- and that genre is the largest group in my private collection.

One of my favorites is "Tornado Warning"  Even the excellent cast of Gerald McRaney, Thea Gill, David Millbern, and Joan Van Ark couldn't salvage what is wrong with this definitely sub par B movie.  But there is just something about it that is compelling.  Even Hombre, who mostly doesn't like this particular genre, watched it with me one night and commented:  "It is so hokey it is interesting. . . ."   That about sums it up.  But I love the movie anyway.


----------



## Jughead (May 27, 2014)

Mertex said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Morning greetings, everyone!
> ...


I don't mind the rain, not at all. It's great for the vegetable garden. Nothing beats having a garden salad with fresh vegetables when having a cookout.


----------



## Wake (May 27, 2014)

Good afternoon everyone. 

Yesterday for Memorial Day mom got to work making a massive feast. Because multiple people live in one house, she started by taking a whole ham and placing it in the slow-cooker, again. With sharp knives she diamoned a nice pattern into the meat, and then rubbed in a blend of brown sugar and honey Dijon mustard. 10 hours later it was magnificent, fall-off-the-bone goodness. Being around so much food and people makes you feel like a little kid again. 

She wasn't the only one working hard to feed the group. I took a box of chocolate brownie mix, added in bittersweet chocolate morsels and 2 tbsps. into the mix. Then used an olive oil spray on a metal cupcake tray and spooned the chocolate lava into them. Then baked them for 26 minutes at 350F. Apparently it was a hit, and they enjoyed the gooey chocolate part on the inside of the brownie-cupcake. My sister tends to take it one step further by mixing cheesecake into the mix, chilling them, and then ladling cold cherry preserves onto them. If health concerns weren't an issue I'd become a sugar baron.


----------



## Pogo (May 27, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



From the looks of my garden where I gave up on some things last year, I may never need to buy a carrot again 

And a few other things...


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 27, 2014)

Loooooonnnnngggggg day in a courtroom!  Just a civil foreclosure matter (not mine). There was a reasonable offer on the table and the judge wanted the matter settled. The hold up was all one sided because the person who could make the decision wasn't available (in spite of the judge's order that they be there) so it dragged on and on. Got to give the judge credit for tenacity and a willingness to call a spade a spade. She laid out the alternatives and essentially told them to get the person on the phone and come to an agreement. No one was entirely happy with the final outcome but that is what a settlement is all about. No one gets everything they want but a compromise that everyone can live with is reached.

One down, two more to go! Glad to know that there are some judges out there who will fight for doing what is right instead of what is expedient.


----------



## 007 (May 27, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


I tend to like the version that comes out on bluray, in 1080p, with DD Master HD Theater Surround sound... 



Foxfyre said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


I guess I'd have to say I like the scifi the best, like all the Star Wars, Harry Potter, Avatar... along that line. OH... can't forget a good a western. I love those too. There just isn't that many nowadays. There is that movie with Liam Neelson coming out soon, 'A Million Ways To Die In The West'.... I'll have to see that...


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 27, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 27, 2014)

Has anybody else beside me been having trouble with the site?  If I use the quote function I have to re-log in, often I have to re-log in if I try to post something.  Sometimes if I go to the "new posts" section I have to re-log in and in most cases when I do that I am stuck in some sort of cycle where I have to keep trying to log in.  Gremlins?


----------



## peach174 (May 27, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Well, I saw an ad on tv for some sort of ballet for fat ladies...  Won't be watching it but it got me to thinking.  I don't believe there has ever been a ballet on tv that featured hampsters.  If I can find enough hampsters to train, I think I would like to put on a ballet for hampsters.  I think a lot of people would watch it.  You would, wouldn't you?  if mean, if the hampsters were really cute ones.



Well it was done once in the 50's.






It didn't do so well back then. 
But we have color TV now and a band new audience.
I still don't know though.........


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 27, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> I'm always a sucker for animal stories.



Did you hear this one?

A chimp, a gopher, a duck and a Rabbi walk into a bar...


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 27, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I saw an ad on tv for some sort of ballet for fat ladies...  Won't be watching it but it got me to thinking.  I don't believe there has ever been a ballet on tv that featured hampsters.  If I can find enough hampsters to train, I think I would like to put on a ballet for hampsters.  I think a lot of people would watch it.  You would, wouldn't you?  if mean, if the hampsters were really cute ones.
> ...



Well, there goes a perfectly great idea.


----------



## peach174 (May 27, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Has anybody else beside me been having trouble with the site?  If I use the quote function I have to re-log in, often I have to re-log in if I try to post something.  Sometimes if I go to the "new posts" section I have to re-log in and in most cases when I do that I am stuck in some sort of cycle where I have to keep trying to log in.  Gremlins?



I'm not having that kind of trouble.
I have been kicked off a couple of times.
Sometimes I get games that pop up and then kick me off.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 27, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Has anybody else beside me been having trouble with the site?  If I use the quote function I have to re-log in, often I have to re-log in if I try to post something.  Sometimes if I go to the "new posts" section I have to re-log in and in most cases when I do that I am stuck in some sort of cycle where I have to keep trying to log in.  Gremlins?
> ...



Games like "Spin the Bottle"?


----------



## Ringel05 (May 27, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



If ya like great B movies see "Ice Pirates".  It's full of stars from the 80s.  Just watch out for the space herpes........ 
(Sorry Spoonie, it's not a porno.......)


----------



## Sarah G (May 27, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Has anybody else beside me been having trouble with the site?  If I use the quote function I have to re-log in, often I have to re-log in if I try to post something.  Sometimes if I go to the "new posts" section I have to re-log in and in most cases when I do that I am stuck in some sort of cycle where I have to keep trying to log in.  Gremlins?



I just have that video going off at the bottom of some of the pages.  It happens all the time and really slows down typing in the quote boxes, moving around the site becomes slower generally and there is no way to turn the silly thing off.


----------



## 007 (May 27, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


My Adblocker adon is blocking NINE ads on here, and my Do Not Track Me is blocking SIX attempts to trace my computer.

I'm afraid the people that own this board are doing their best to turn this into a cash cow, and the board functionality is secondary.


----------



## 007 (May 27, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Has anybody else beside me been having trouble with the site?  If I use the quote function I have to re-log in, often I have to re-log in if I try to post something.  Sometimes if I go to the "new posts" section I have to re-log in and in most cases when I do that I am stuck in some sort of cycle where I have to keep trying to log in.  Gremlins?
> ...



Ya there is, Google Chrome browser with Adblocker.


----------



## Sarah G (May 27, 2014)

007 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



That's exactly what's happening.


----------



## Mertex (May 27, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Ahhh, I gave up on carrots, for some reason they just didn't do right by me.  Now tomatoes, my plants are overflowing.  I've made "fried green tomatoes" twice and am looking forward to a tomato sandwich as soon as a couple of my tomatoes turn red.

And, I love carrots....I can eat them raw, cooked, caramelized, you name it, I like 'em.


----------



## Mertex (May 27, 2014)

007 said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...




I'm gonna go see that movie as soon as it comes out....I really liked Liam Neeson in action movies.  I saw "Taken" and he was so good in it.  He's like a new Harrison Ford....


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 27, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I'm always a sucker for animal stories.
> ...





A Rabbi is an animal? 


Hmmmm, mebbe you should tell the whole joke...


Well, then again, we're all Monkeys!


----------



## Jughead (May 27, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Carrots are great when making a nice stew. However when having a cookout, I find that you can't get any better than a good garden salad. I pick fresh tomatoes, cucumbers, lettuce, and habanero peppers from my vegetable garden. Goes great with either a rib eye or tenderloin steak.


----------



## Jughead (May 27, 2014)

007 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


I kept getting fake flash player update requests. After some investigation, I determined that ads from USMB were the culprit. I installed adfender, and no more problems. I also noticed that USMB is much faster now.


----------



## Wake (May 27, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Carrots are great when making a nice stew. However when having a cookout, I find that you can't get any better than a good garden salad. I pick fresh tomatoes, cucumbers, lettuce, and habanero peppers from my vegetable garden. Goes great with either a rib eye or tenderloin steak.



...speaking of which, I've been thinking of making a carrot stew. They're one of the few foods I can eat without developing a painful rash. For the longest time I never cared for raw veggies, but aluminum foil and the oven changed all of that. Have you ever taken fresh button mushrooms, stuffed them into a bowl lined with aluminum foil, pour on some pure canola oil, dash'em with a little bit of salt and pepper, and then wrap it all up and bake it for an hour? My friend, I used to hate mushrooms, but this was simply glorious. Did you know that a very rich au-jus-like liquid is made from the roasting? Something in the mushrooms leaches out and blends somewhat with the oil, and becomes very rich and satisfying. It's be perfect serving those mushrooms with a juicy steak and potato fries.

Now I just wanna experiment. Try it with brussels sprouts instead, or take a whole tomato and roast with spices, or stuff a green bell pepper!


----------



## Sarah G (May 27, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



I like brats and potato salad, hamburgers and macaroni salad, stuff like that for a cookout.  Oh and baked beans.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 27, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I'm always a sucker for animal stories.
> ...



You would think one of them would have opened their eyes............


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 27, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...




and, uhhm.......


----------



## Jughead (May 27, 2014)

Wake said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Carrots are great when making a nice stew. However when having a cookout, I find that you can't get any better than a good garden salad. I pick fresh tomatoes, cucumbers, lettuce, and habanero peppers from my vegetable garden. Goes great with either a rib eye or tenderloin steak.
> ...


Never had mushrooms prepared that way, but I'm tempted to try them now that you brought it up, they do sound appetizing. I usually only have mushrooms on my pizza or as a side when having steak.


----------



## Jughead (May 27, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Sounds real good. I only had two carne asada burritos for supper, and all that mention of  mouth watering food is pure torture.


----------



## peach174 (May 27, 2014)

007 said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...




Thanks 007
It looks like a great movie. Me and Hubby are going to go see it.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 27, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


----------



## 007 (May 27, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


That is absolutely, the quintessential grilling out food. Maybe throw in some chips and dip/salsa...


----------



## Sarah G (May 27, 2014)

007 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



Throw in a nice cold lemon ice tea and I'm a happy girl.


----------



## Mertex (May 27, 2014)

007 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I tried downloading Adblock and was ready to install it when I got a message saying that "free downloads are susceptible to malware" and if "I still wanted to continue" - I chickened out, and I still have my phrases being turned into links and all these links appear at the bottom of each page....very annoying and I think you're right.


These..........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Free merriam webster dictionary Stocks Trading Vegetable Garden An Hour Education Grant Fanatics Stock Prices Market Stock Stock Market Email Marketing Free merriam webster dictionary Stocks Trading Vegetable Garden An Hour


----------



## Sarah G (May 27, 2014)

They need to fix that video ad or let supporting members disable it somehow.


----------



## 007 (May 27, 2014)

Mertex said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


Holy cow... what browser are you using?

I'm no fan of google, for obvious reasons, but I think their browser, Google Chrome, is one of the best. My IT/Networking son said they told them that in school too. An adblocker is a simple adon and easy as pie to add.


----------



## 007 (May 27, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> They need to fix that video ad or let supporting members disable it somehow.



I don't see it, and I'm not using anything that anyone else can't use. I never see ads here, or anywhere for that matter.


----------



## Jughead (May 27, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Lemon iced tea sounds good anytime, not just for a cookout. My favorite was Snapple mint flavored iced tea, but Snapple discontinued it several years ago. Lemon flavored iced tea is a good substitute.


----------



## Sarah G (May 27, 2014)

007 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > They need to fix that video ad or let supporting members disable it somehow.
> ...



But you feel the effects of it?  Slow response, slow typing in the quote boxes, stuff like that?


----------



## Sarah G (May 27, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I like that sun tea where you put lemons and tea out in the sun for like a day and then cool it down in the fridge.


----------



## Jughead (May 27, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Before Jughead Jr was around, me and Mrs Jughead would have iced tea and vodka, especially for cookouts. Now we just go with the iced tea.


----------



## Sarah G (May 27, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



I can relate.


----------



## 007 (May 27, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



The board works great for me, not slow or glitchy at all.


----------



## Sherry (May 27, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



My son loves baked beans, but the last two times he's had them, he said his lips felt swollen and he had a scratchy throat. Apparently he's having an allergic reaction to something in them.


----------



## Sarah G (May 27, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



Uh oh.


----------



## Sherry (May 27, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Of course when you go on Bush's site, they won't give the ingredients because it's a secret recipe.


----------



## Noomi (May 27, 2014)

I have only four strong painkillers left. Why they only gave me one pack, knowing they'd be gone within the first two days is beyond me. Pain is bad enough that the stronger pills are necessary. Grrr. At least the swelling is starting to go down, I can't open my mouth to talk much, and its difficult to eat. Haven't been able to brush my teeth since Monday morning, can't fit the toothbrush in my mouth, lol.

I applied for a job today, though. Had to apologise to the employer if my application was a bit weird, my brain was still foggy. Its a job where I will be trained, so I am hoping I have a chance.


----------



## Sarah G (May 27, 2014)

007 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



That video ad gets bad for me.  Today it was bad but when I complain, it seems to get fixed.  I think they forget to flip a switch or something.  That ad is annoying.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 27, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



Not apparently, he is.  Homemade or store bought?


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 27, 2014)




----------



## Big Black Dog (May 27, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



The dog will give you the secret recipe if you're nice to him.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 27, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Maybe you should try to explain it to Statistikhengst, Ollie...


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 27, 2014)

I believe that I shall go to bed... I'm getting sleepy all over.


----------



## Noomi (May 27, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> I believe that I shall go to bed... I'm getting sleepy all over.



Its only midday here but you make me feel like a nap!


----------



## Againsheila (May 27, 2014)

Just a note, while we were on vacation, my nearly 80 year old friend and neighbor came over and weeded our garden and put bark down.  What a surprise to come home too.  We're gonna take her out to dinner before my surgery.


----------



## Againsheila (May 27, 2014)




----------



## R.D. (May 27, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...


Now that the jrs. are gone,  we just go with the vodka


----------



## Pogo (May 27, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Just a note, while we were on vacation, my nearly 80 year old friend and neighbor came over and weeded our garden and put bark down.  What a surprise to come home too.  We're gonna take her out to dinner before my surgery.



Wow.

When I first read this I saw "came over and _wedded_ our garden"...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (May 28, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



Beans beans and musical fruit, the more you eat the more toot, the more you toot, the better you feel, so eat beans at every meal..


----------



## Foxfyre (May 28, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Margs mom, 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
Blackhawks mom, 
Newby's mom, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
 Sheilas sore foot and friend Shirley,
Meister and his mom,
Testarosa
Drake's injured friend, 
PixieStix's sister, 
Hollie's stepdad, 
Coyote's father-in-law, 
Spoonie, Ringel, Sheila, and 007's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Avg-Joe & furry companion Boo
Pix,
Becki!!! and Beckis hubby,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Ernie and his friend Royce's family, especially Alisha, as they prepare for the final goodbye,
Sheila and Andrew,
Noomi's impending oral surgery,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and cousin,
Ollie's daughter Angie,
Mertex as she prepares for the final goodbye for her friend,
Ringel and his family in transition and Mrs. Ringel's impending surgery,
Grandma and family dealing with death of extended family member,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and Sunshine.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Grandma (May 28, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Did you try a different brand of beans? Or a different flavor of the Bush's? Poor kid. Allergies suck. A lot.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 28, 2014)

Good morning everyone, and welcome to Wednesday! Hump-Day!


Today's celebs no. 1 drinking coffee:







James Dean and Elizabeth Taylor, both very, very young.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 28, 2014)

Today's celeb no. 2 drinking coffee:








Bob Dylan


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 28, 2014)

And today's coffee funnies:


----------



## Noomi (May 28, 2014)

Tracy told me, in her own round about way, that I am not to come to class, even to watch. I have to stay home and keep warm and not go out in the cold. I have to miss a week of class even if it kills me, and come back next week.

I figure I will listen to the tough love she's dished out rather than my mums, lol. She cares about me.

I'm actually in masses of pain right now. I have zero strong painkillers left and I am really struggling with the pain. Have to wait several hours before I can take something stronger. Mum says she has something I can have but I have to wait until the last lot of painkillers wear off. Grr...


----------



## 007 (May 28, 2014)

Why did I wake up today thinking it was Thursday? ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Better get coffee going... that should correct the problem.


----------



## 007 (May 28, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



--------------------


----------



## Jughead (May 28, 2014)

Happy National Hamburger Day folks! 










National Hamburger Day - May 28 2014
Hamburger Day


----------



## Nosmo King (May 28, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning everyone, and welcome to Wednesday! Hump-Day!
> 
> 
> Today's celebs no. 1 drinking coffee:
> ...


They were working for George Stevens at the time.  In Texas making Giant with Rock Hudson.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 28, 2014)

Okay, I'm up, sucking down coffee, have to get ready, drive up to the Springs to pick up my brother at the airport by 10am.  Five hours of sleep, this should be fun.........


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 28, 2014)

It's Hump Day!!!  Have some coffee and deal with it.


----------



## Mertex (May 28, 2014)

007 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...




I've been using Safari...but I have Chrome, too, so I may switch to Chrome when I come up here and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 28, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everyone, and welcome to Wednesday! Hump-Day!
> ...



Yes, that would have been on the "Giant" set.  They were both 22 at that time.


----------



## R.D. (May 28, 2014)

If I were a server


----------



## Mertex (May 28, 2014)

I'm using Chrome now, and it seems that some of the ads are gone, but it's still not like it used to be....


----------



## Swagger (May 28, 2014)

Yesterday was a good day. Whilst I was going through what had to be said during the morning cattle call in the yard, a huge roar erupted in the cabin opposite me where the boys have coffee before they're assigned their tasks for the day. I rushed in expecting to have to break-up a fight, only to see one of my scaffolders, Danny, being carried around the cabin. He'd just been notified of a new arrival, a baby girl. They put him down and I went up to congratulate him. He was clearly overcome by the news and in no state to be working, so I told him to report back next Monday. Then, after remembering that we're stretched as it is, I realised I was going to have to roll my sleeves up. No worries, though, as I'm powerfully built, and it was good to get some air under my tail instead of being stuck behind my desk. Bought the squad I went out with two roast chickens for lunch, which we picked clean. Anyway, there's a stack of 21ft steel standards that need shifting and the tablet's running out of juice.

Ciao for now.


----------



## peach174 (May 28, 2014)




----------



## SFC Ollie (May 28, 2014)




----------



## pacer (May 28, 2014)

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 28, 2014)

Have to pick up flowers and meet the family at Mom's grave today, for her Birthday.......

We took $200 of what Dad left and I put it in my savings account, so every year I buy the flowers and keep a log of it....Should be good for many more years....


----------



## peach174 (May 28, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


>




I wish!
It's going to be 102 here today.


----------



## Againsheila (May 28, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Happy National Hamburger Day folks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My timing sucks, we had hamburgers yesterday.


----------



## Againsheila (May 28, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Have to pick up flowers and meet the family at Mom's grave today, for her Birthday.......
> 
> We took $200 of what Dad left and I put it in my savings account, so every year I buy the flowers and keep a log of it....Should be good for many more years....



I've been telling people that when I pass and they get the urge to bring be flowers, to buy a bouquet and leave one on my grave, then take the rest to a nursing home and give them to an old lady who hasn't had a visitor in awhile.  That way, maybe I can make some people happy even after I'm gone.


----------



## Mertex (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Good morning, everyone.





Hey Pacer....good morning...


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 28, 2014)

Good morning, all!
Rain yesterday, just a light sprinkle, not the gully-washer they had hoped for.  Lots of smoke around still, too.  Even though the fire jumped the river, they've gotten the fire contained enough (30%) that the evacuation order has apparently been cancelled and folks are going back to their homes.  Cool and wet in the forecast for the weekend, so that will help.
Made mushroom soup this morning.  While cleaning and chopping mushrooms, a sneaky black and white paw edged up over the counter and snagged a mushroom.  After a thorough sniffing and a lick, said mushroom promptly became a great toy.  Damned cat!
I've been busy prepping my trailer to come out of the garage today.  Then I'll get the "porch" set up and the kitties will be able to come lounge outside.


----------



## Spoonman (May 28, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Have to pick up flowers and meet the family at Mom's grave today, for her Birthday.......
> ...



when i go i want my ashes spread and turned into the garden so i become part of the soil and help fertilize future generations of flowers and plants


----------



## R.D. (May 28, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



If I go first, I want my ashes mixed paint and paint my husbands room


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 28, 2014)

I believe that a ham and cheese sammich might be in order.  What to wash it down with still has me puzzled.  I'm thinking iced tea, Pepsi, water, coffee or maybe a beer.  Too many decisions.


----------



## 007 (May 28, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> I believe that a ham and cheese sammich might be in order.  What to wash it down with still has me puzzled.  I'm thinking iced tea, Pepsi, water, coffee or maybe a beer.  Too many decisions.



I've been thinking about those four left over brats in beer and onions I have in the fridge. I think I'm going to heat me those up, and wash them down with a cold Pabst.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 28, 2014)

Thanks and a Momma Fox ((hug)) to Pacer who has been working further on the Coffee Shop mascot to make it generic, and to Derideo_Te who kindly recoded my sig line that I had screwed up beyond all recognition.   May they both live long and prosper!!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 28, 2014)

007 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > I believe that a ham and cheese sammich might be in order.  What to wash it down with still has me puzzled.  I'm thinking iced tea, Pepsi, water, coffee or maybe a beer.  Too many decisions.
> ...



We had BL's for lunch because I didn't have any T's.  But they were pretty good.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (May 28, 2014)

R.D. said:


> If I were a server



...but guilty about it...


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 28, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Tracy told me, in her own round about way, that I am not to come to class, even to watch. I have to stay home and keep warm and not go out in the cold. I have to miss a week of class even if it kills me, and come back next week.
> 
> I figure I will listen to the tough love she's dished out rather than my mums, lol. She cares about me.
> 
> I'm actually in masses of pain right now. I have zero strong painkillers left and I am really struggling with the pain. Have to wait several hours before I can take something stronger. Mum says she has something I can have but I have to wait until the last lot of painkillers wear off. Grr...



That is total BS, Noomi! You don't have to wait until the "last lot of painkillers wear off". You manage pain by being pro active about taking pain killers. When I was having gout attacks and I was using some serious pain killers my doctor told me to ignore the labels that said only take every 8 hours. Instead he said to take them whenever I could feel the pain building up again. As the pain started to recede so did my use of pain killers. Doing it that way always resulted in there being pain killers left over. I never became addicted either. It was simply a matter of responding to what my body needed. Yes, there are people with addictive personalities who are susceptible to addiction but anyone with the kind of self discipline that you have is more than capable of self medicating for the pain.


----------



## Mertex (May 28, 2014)

007 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > I believe that a ham and cheese sammich might be in order.  What to wash it down with still has me puzzled.  I'm thinking iced tea, Pepsi, water, coffee or maybe a beer.  Too many decisions.
> ...




Might as well, before someone else gets the same notion.....


----------



## Againsheila (May 28, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Tracy told me, in her own round about way, that I am not to come to class, even to watch. I have to stay home and keep warm and not go out in the cold. I have to miss a week of class even if it kills me, and come back next week.
> ...



From what I can read, she's going to be taking her mother's painkillers, not something prescribed by her doctor.  It's better to let them wear off than to mix pain killers.  Normally, I'd say, yeah, stay ahead of the pain, but not when you're mixing medications.


----------



## Swagger (May 28, 2014)

In my haste to leave the yard this morning I forgot to close the window on my cabin, and when I came back to the yard to lock up my cabin/office was teaming with bloody farm cats. During the day I don't really mind them, and sometimes when I'm on the phone or at my computer I'll feel one rubbing itself up against my leg before I pick it up and throw it out the door, but left unattended they've made a complete mess of the place. I think I'll hook-up the hose pipe tomorrow.


PS. One of Jenna's favourite photos of me is when I'm in full contractor mode: feet up on the desk, phone pressed against my ear, wearing a hard hat, steel-toe'd boots and a hi-vis vest with a cigarette smouldering in the ashtray... and one of the local farm cats fast asleep in my lap.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 28, 2014)

It has been a humid early summer day.  The thunderstorms have been boiling up from the south all day.  They are acting like bad visitors, shaking leaves from the trees and upsetting old dogs and young children.  The humid air can hold more aromas than dry air.  I just got home from the park where Daisy the Mutt held court, flirting with everyone she encountered and getting the attention she craves.  But the air was heavy with lilac and roses.  If I didn't know any better, I'd sware that I was walking in a florist shop or a funeral parlor.

The radar tells me that we are about to get a little more rain, maybe a little more wind and certainly a little more thunder.  Me and the water bill are getting a bit of a break.  I don't have to drag out the hose and water the flowers.  The tulip leaves are hanging on like someone drowning hangs on to a life ring.  Meanwhile, two flats of marigolds are patiently waiting to take their rightful place in the garden.  I've got a paper egg container filled with potting soil and tiny decorative pepper plants.  I raised them from pups, little seeds that took about three weeks to germinate.


----------



## 007 (May 28, 2014)

Mertex said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


Well, "someone else" around here would have to be my little black and white feline buddy, or a ghost... 

I live alone, you see... and the brats did disappear...


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 28, 2014)

Sorry I've not been contributing much right now, but end of month is a busy time for me and since tomorrow is an official holiday where I live, I needed to squeeze four days of work into three.

I wonder if G-d is playing a trick with me. Everytime I get up to take poochie for one of her 4 daily walks, raindrops start to hit the window-panes.

I am starting to feel like that one dude in "Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy"....


:grübel: :grübel:


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 28, 2014)

Busy day.  Still lots to do, but I'm thinking I'll finish the milking and grab a nap before heading to the rat race.  Ah, well, it pays the bills...and, I rather like my job.  Got to change a hydraulic pump last week, shaft had sheared.  It was a new pump, too.  Worst thing about hydraulic systems is the damned hydraulic fluid.  It stinks and anywhere you "apply" it burns like the dickens.
Well, I'm "out", at least for the summer.  While having my house in the garage is not uncomfortable, now I can smell the outdoors and have light.  As soon as I have the cat cage finished, they'll get to lounge outside, too.  They do like their outside time.  I just don't want them coming into contact with the feral cats.  Ferals are a bit territorial and my cats are a bunch of wussie indoor kitties.


----------



## Sherry (May 28, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



That brought to mind a skit from Dane Cook. I think the whole thing is funny, but I'm specifically thinking about a part that starts at 7:30...don't watch if easily offended.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sql4BOWT0y0]Dane Cook- Athiest Sneeze - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 28, 2014)

It's National Hamburger Day.  Raise your hand if you had some form of hamburger today.  I would have much rather had a burger but Mrs. BBD threw together some sort of noodles with hamburger in it for supper.  It was pretty good but I was wishing for a hamburger.  Can't complain.  Way back when I was praying to the Good Lord to send me a wife.  I told him in my prayers that a solid "7" would be ok but instead he sent me a "10".


----------



## Sherry (May 28, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> It's National Hamburger Day.  Raise your hand if you had some form of hamburger today.  I would have much rather had a burger but Mrs. BBD threw together some sort of noodles with hamburger in it for supper.  It was pretty good but I was wishing for a hamburger.  Can't complain.  Way back when I was praying to the Good Lord to send me a wife.  I told him in my prayers that a solid "7" would be ok but instead he sent me a "10".



Someone should have given me advance warning to make the appropriate plans...I had a tuna wrap for lunch and grilled chicken salad for dinner.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 28, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > It's National Hamburger Day.  Raise your hand if you had some form of hamburger today.  I would have much rather had a burger but Mrs. BBD threw together some sort of noodles with hamburger in it for supper.  It was pretty good but I was wishing for a hamburger.  Can't complain.  Way back when I was praying to the Good Lord to send me a wife.  I told him in my prayers that a solid "7" would be ok but instead he sent me a "10".
> ...



Tuna rap?  Is there a dance that goes with that?


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 28, 2014)

We should have our own secret handshake here in the Coffee Shop.  That way, if we meet each other on the street or someplace else we will instantly know they are Coffee Shop members.  Also, maybe we could get a 10% discount at Walmart.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 28, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> *We should have our own secret handshake here in the Coffee Shop. * That way, if we meet each other on the street or someplace else we will instantly know they are Coffee Shop members.  Also, maybe we could get a 10% discount at Walmart.


----------



## Againsheila (May 28, 2014)

Scrappin Gramma

A young guy from North Dakota moves to Florida and goes to a big "everything under one roof" department store looking for a job.
The Manager says, "Do you have any sales experience?" The kid says "Yeah. I was a vacuum salesman back in North Dakota."

Well, the boss was unsure, but he liked the kid and figured he'd give him a shot, so he gave him the job.

"You start tomorrow. I'll come down after we close and see how you did."

His first day on the job was rough, but he got through it. After the store was locked up, the boss came down to the sales floor.

"How many customers bought something from you today?" The kid frowns and looks at the floor and mutters, "One". The boss says "Just one?!!? Our sales people average sales to 20 to 30 customers a day.

That will have to change, and soon, if you'd like to continue your employment here. We have very strict standards for our sales force here in Florida. One sale a day might have been acceptable in North Dakota, but you're not on the farm anymore, son."
The kid took his beating, but continued to look at his shoes, so the boss felt kinda bad for chewing him out on his first day. He asked (semi-sarcastically), "So, how much was your one sale for?"
The kid looks up at his boss and says "$101,237.65".

The boss, astonished, says $101,237.65?!? What the heck did you sell?"

The kid says, "Well, first, I sold him some new fish hooks. Then I sold him a new fishing rod to go with his new hooks. Then I asked him where he was going fishing and he said down the coast, so I told him he was going to need a boat, so we went down to the boat department and I sold him a twin engine Chris Craft. Then he said he didn't think his Honda Civic would pull it, so I took him down to the automotive department and sold him that 4x4 Expedition."

The boss said "A guy came in here to buy a fish hook and you sold him a boat and a TRUCK!?"
The kid said "No, the guy came in here to buy tampons for his wife, and I said, 'Dude, your weekend's shot, you should go fishing


----------



## Sarah G (May 28, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > It's National Hamburger Day.  Raise your hand if you had some form of hamburger today.  I would have much rather had a burger but Mrs. BBD threw together some sort of noodles with hamburger in it for supper.  It was pretty good but I was wishing for a hamburger.  Can't complain.  Way back when I was praying to the Good Lord to send me a wife.  I told him in my prayers that a solid "7" would be ok but instead he sent me a "10".
> ...



We're down to eggs and lunchmeat.  I'm not buying anymore food until after we move on Saturday..


----------



## Jughead (May 28, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Happy National Hamburger Day folks!
> ...


On the contrary, your timing was right on. In my book, every day is Hamburger Day, and I do indeed have hamburgers almost every day, either for lunch or for an after dinner snack from the drive thru. We all have to do our part to support the cattle industry.


----------



## Sarah G (May 28, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



You know that sig pic is so you!


----------



## Grandma (May 28, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Tracy told me, in her own round about way, that I am not to come to class, even to watch. I have to stay home and keep warm and not go out in the cold. I have to miss a week of class even if it kills me, and come back next week.
> ...



I'm going to disagree with this. We don't know what painkillers Noomi's using, and some of them have dangerous side effects and interactions. Even something non-addicting, like ibuprofin (my personal favorite) can cause excessive bleeding. 

Cold drinks and ice packs can help, but don't use the ice for more than 5 minutes, and only when the pain's getting bad. Keep your head elevated, even when sleeping. Meditate.


----------



## Noomi (May 28, 2014)

I have been drugged up for the past four days, so much so that I haven't even been able to go outside, let alone drive. I haven't been myself since early in the week. Mum gave me one of her super strong painkillers last night as I was in major pain. All it did was make me dizzy and sleep. 

I seem to be taking a little longer to recover than others. Oh well. I am going to miss the best class of the week tonight and I'm not happy. Can't wait until I can go back next week.


----------



## Noomi (May 28, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Happy National Hamburger Day folks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It would have to be hamburger day when I can't eat anything. Darn it. Now I feel like a juicy burger, lol.


----------



## R.D. (May 28, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Tracy told me, in her own round about way, that I am not to come to class, even to watch. I have to stay home and keep warm and not go out in the cold. I have to miss a week of class even if it kills me, and come back next week.
> ...


Your doctor told you!  You followed your doctors advice.

I understand you mean well, but please  stop it!  You neither know her medical and emotional prognosis or shortcomings.  Just, please, stop being an armchair advisor.   Her life's situation is unique, not simply a hobby for online friends best intentions.


----------



## Againsheila (May 28, 2014)




----------



## Noomi (May 28, 2014)

Our back veranda is in the process of being concreted. The one has been dismantled, and the concreters are here, digging up the back yard, ready to pour the concrete tomorrow. Its a bit hard keeping the dogs inside, all they want to do is head outside for a sniff to see what is going on. Its like a bomb went off out there lol, but the end result will be worth it.

We have the siding and gutters all painted. Red and white, which sounds a little od but it actually looks really good when viewed from a distance.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 28, 2014)




----------



## Big Black Dog (May 28, 2014)

I suppose I should be heading upstairs to get my shower.  I'm eager to try out my latest invention.  I have invented a brush especially designed for cleaning your belly button.


----------



## Noomi (May 28, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> I suppose I should be heading upstairs to get my shower.  I'm eager to try out my latest invention.  I have invented a brush especially designed for cleaning your belly button.



I am sure you love having your belly rubbed too, BBD!


----------



## Sherry (May 28, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> I suppose I should be heading upstairs to get my shower.  I'm eager to try out my latest invention.  I have invented a brush especially designed for cleaning your belly button.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 28, 2014)

Made it up to the Springs in one piece, picked up my brother and we proceeded to run all over Fort Carson and the Springs.  At one point we waited 45 minutes for a two minute meeting to present death certificates for both our parents to the Army DEERS and TRICARE.....
Met with the lawyer and all we're waiting on is one document that has the state raised seal stamped on it that is the key to the kingdom.  Once we have that my brother will legally become my father....... until the estate is settled.  Basically that document gives him access to all our father's assets.  
We have a plan worked out up to a certain stage then we'll move on from there with more concrete plans as thing fall into place.


----------



## 007 (May 28, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> We should have our own secret handshake here in the Coffee Shop.  That way, if we meet each other on the street or someplace else we will instantly know they are Coffee Shop members.  *Also, maybe we could get a 10% discount at Walmart.*



Now ya tell me. I just bought a new Hoppe's shotgun cleaning kit on Amazon.com. Maybe I could have saved myself a couple bucks at walmart with my discount...


----------



## CorvusRexus (May 28, 2014)

I' m back (again)!

Sorry, but my laptop kept kicking me off of the internet and wouldn't let me post, but it is fine now.


----------



## Mertex (May 29, 2014)

It was a great day....got all my new plants in the ground, good day's work....and now I'm off to bed...


----------



## Noomi (May 29, 2014)

Dogs are being taken to the kennels for a few days, just while the concrete is poured and sets. Can't have them outside annoying the builders. Its rather quiet with them gone.


----------



## Noomi (May 29, 2014)

Two of our fur babies. Trevor and Suki.


----------



## Grandma (May 29, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Two of our fur babies. Trevor and Suki.



Cuties!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 29, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Margs mom, 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
Blackhawks mom, 
Newby's mom, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
 Sheilas sore foot and friend Shirley,
Meister and his mom,
Testarosa
Drake's injured friend, 
PixieStix's sister, 
Hollie's stepdad, 
Coyote's father-in-law, 
Spoonie, Ringel, Sheila, and 007's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Avg-Joe & furry companion Boo
Pix,
Becki!!! and Beckis hubby,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Ernie and his friend Royce's family, especially Alisha, as they prepare for the final goodbye,
Sheila and Andrew,
Noomi's impending oral surgery,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and cousin,
Ollie's daughter Angie,
Mertex as she prepares for the final goodbye for her friend,
Ringel and his family in transition and Mrs. Ringel's impending surgery,
Grandma and family dealing with death of extended family member,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and Sunshine.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Noomi (May 29, 2014)

Well, Thursday night is over. Well, almost. The class I would attend is over, so that makes me happy but it hurts not being there.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 29, 2014)

Morning greetings! 
It's my Monday,  with just three more days after this before my girls get here.   I am so excited!   I've been cleaning and getting things in order. 
I hope everyone has a fine day.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 29, 2014)

Good morning, everyone.

Going to go walking with family members in a bit.


----------



## R.D. (May 29, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Well, Thursday night is over. Well, almost. The class I would attend is over, so that makes me happy but it hurts not being there.





The good thing about bad times like this  is once its over, it's easy to forget.  You'll be back in action soon and ready to take on the world! You're young and strong.  My son is going through the same thing, but he's not active like you are and had no ill side effects.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2014)

Good morning everyone, and a good Thursday to you!

Today's celeb no. 1 drinking coffee:







Kylie Minogue


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2014)

Today's celeb no. 2 drinking coffee:








Actor Maurice Chevalier drinking coffee at a rehearsal break, 1961


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2014)

And, today's coffee funnies!!


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 29, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



With all due respect I spent five long years in constant pain with the last two of them bedridden  (not related to gout) so I have first hand experience with dealing it and I have done a lot of research into the topic too. 

So no, real pain is "*not simply a hobby*" under any circumstances. It can be debilitating and even life threatening because it can lead to depression and even in extreme cases suicide. Pain management is part of the healing process. Someone who is suffering from pain takes longer to heal.

To Help Healing, Doctors Pay More Attention To Pain : NPR

So when I hear that someone I have come to care about is in pain I will reach out and try to help them because that is who I am. Noomi is an adult and would need to have this discussion with her own doctor. But at least she would be aware that there is an alternative to needless suffering. If trying to alleviate the suffering of others offends you then sobeit. I will not stop trying to help others when I know that there is a solution that might help them. 

Peace
DT


----------



## R.D. (May 29, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...


I know you're kind and your heart is in the right place.  Years of constant pain is a far cry from recovering from surgery.  Noomi is in a very delicate state right now, both emotionally and physically.   Making her, or anyone, aware of alternative measures is a far cry from offering up medical advice, advocating moving out, calling the police on her caregivers etc etc etc 

Friends being supportive and helpful has to be within the boundaries of whats practical to the situation.

I  apologize to you and anyone one else I offended and I'll get off my soap box now


----------



## peach174 (May 29, 2014)

Morning !
Everyone have a good Thursday!!!!


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 29, 2014)

Good morning, everybody.  A little overcast here in northwestern Illinois.  Feels and looks like rain but the weatherman says it's going to be a nice day.  Guess I'll have another cup of coffee and sit around and see if he's being on the level.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 29, 2014)




----------



## SFC Ollie (May 29, 2014)

Well Colonel had his annual check up this morning. Could be his last one at his age... He has some lumps that in a younger dog would be a problem but at his age the Vet isn't real worried about them, They checked one of them and it was nothing to be concerned with.

he got his distemper and 3 year rabies.....

I think he was a bit upset because he saw Dr Wolfe instead of Dr Prentise, Both  are pretty women but Dr Prentise is his sweetheart....


----------



## Againsheila (May 29, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Well Colonel had his annual check up this morning. Could be his last one at his age... He has some lumps that in a younger dog would be a problem but at his age the Vet isn't real worried about them, They checked one of them and it was nothing to be concerned with.
> 
> he got his distemper and 3 year rabies.....
> 
> I think he was a bit upset because he saw Dr Wolfe instead of Dr Prentise, Both  are pretty women but Dr Prentise is his sweetheart....



Glad Colonel is okay.  Still missing my Snoopy.


----------



## AquaAthena (May 29, 2014)

007 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > We should have our own secret handshake here in the Coffee Shop.  That way, if we meet each other on the street or someplace else we will instantly know they are Coffee Shop members.  *Also, maybe we could get a 10% discount at Walmart.*
> ...



Walmart gives discounts?  Cool....discounts upon discounts...  Everybody wins at Walmart. I love our spotlessly clean and pleasant to look at, super-center, but only if I go in very early and miss the crowds. Around 7 or 8 am up to about 10:am. I was told something recently by a retired Walmart employee:  the clerks start marking down the items for sale that day, around 10 in the morning. Sure enough, chicken breasts, boneless and skinless...1.99 lb instead of 3.99.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 29, 2014)

I've been busily reading the board and dealing with my Inbox this morning, and I don't think I have said good morning.  So good morning everybody!!!

We had an unusually warm day yesterday--may have reached our first 90 of the year depending on which weather report you watch.  Today and the rest of the week is supposed to be in the comfortable low to mid 80's range.  We are almost into June though which typically is the hottest month on average for us.  If we have a 'normal' pattern this year, in early July through  August the monsoonal moisture will come up from Mexico and that usually results in afternoon clouds that help modify the afternoon temperatures.


----------



## Spoonman (May 29, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> I've been busily reading the board and dealing with my Inbox this morning, and I don't think I have said good morning.  So good morning everybody!!!
> 
> We had an unusually warm day yesterday--may have reached our first 90 of the year depending on which weather report you watch.  Today and the rest of the week is supposed to be in the comfortable low to mid 80's range.  We are almost into June though which typically is the hottest month on average for us.  If we have a 'normal' pattern this year, in early July through  August the monsoonal moisture will come up from Mexico and that usually results in afternoon clouds that help modify the afternoon temperatures.



we dropped into the 40's again last night.   its like what is going on here


----------



## 007 (May 29, 2014)

I don't know why I bothered coming back here... the SHIT going on with the blatant bias is as bad as ever.

This board sucks to high heaven.


----------



## R.D. (May 29, 2014)

007 said:


> I don't know why I bothered coming back here... the SHIT going on with the blatant bias is as bad as ever.
> 
> This board sucks to high heaven.



Because you missed...







me?


----------



## Montrovant (May 29, 2014)

So I made the little one a pinata for her birthday party, which is coming up in a couple of weeks.  She wanted it to be a unicorn, and I tried to do that with her....but ugh, I am not a crafts-type person.  It turned out pretty horribly.  

Making the pinata was a lot harder than I expected, too.  Plus, the little one didn't have much fun with trying to help and stopped pretty quickly, and I had hoped that making it would be an activity we could enjoy together.

So now I'm wondering how the hell I can try and save this and make a decent looking unicorn.

I'm also thinking about trying to take a fairly large box we have sitting around and trying to make a little castle for her to put some of her stuffed animals in.  That should be a bit easier to accomplish; all I really need is to cut another box up to make towers on the top and do something to color the box.  I'm thinking I might look for some gray colored paper at the dollar store or something like that.  Otherwise I'll need to strip off the label covering the box and that looks to be a bit of a project.

This is what comes of not having money!  I'm hesitant to spend what little I have and instead try to make things I don't have any aptitude for.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 29, 2014)

007 said:


> I don't know why I bothered coming back here... the SHIT going on with the blatant bias is as bad as ever.
> 
> This board sucks to high heaven.



Because we're irrisistible?


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> So I made the little one a pinata for her birthday party, which is coming up in a couple of weeks.  She wanted it to be a unicorn, and I tried to do that with her....but ugh, I am not a crafts-type person.  It turned out pretty horribly.
> 
> Making the pinata was a lot harder than I expected, too.  Plus, the little one didn't have much fun with trying to help and stopped pretty quickly, and I had hoped that making it would be an activity we could enjoy together.
> 
> ...




Necessity is often the mother of invention. Sounds like you are doing very well!

My little one is spending an extra day with Papa. Today is Father's Day (also Corpus Christi - a national holiday here) where I live and schools are closed tomorrow to allow a 
 "bridge day" ("Brückentag") between the holiday and the actual weekend. So, she came today and I told her I wanted to eat steak for Father's day. So, we fired up the grill and she helped me to grill steaks. It ends up that the little one has quite a hankering for a good steak and good German potato salad and corn. One happy little camper. We then played 4 different board games and told each other ghost stories and now she is snoozing like there is no tomorrow.

Being a Papa is the best thing in the world, imo. Wouldn't trade it for anything in the world.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know why I bothered coming back here... the SHIT going on with the blatant bias is as bad as ever.
> ...




We are.


 [MENTION=1322]007[/MENTION]








Goes well with coffee!!


----------



## Jughead (May 29, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Good morning, everybody.  A little overcast here in northwestern Illinois.  Feels and looks like rain but the weatherman says it's going to be a nice day.  Guess I'll have another cup of coffee and sit around and see if he's being on the level.


----------



## Jughead (May 29, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


I very rarely go shopping, but when I have to, there's a good chance that it's at Walmart. Not too fond of the crowds, so the 24 hour super centers are great. I go at night so I'm in and out fast.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 29, 2014)

Jughead said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Yup, in the evening is good or first thing in the morning.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 29, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > So I made the little one a pinata for her birthday party, which is coming up in a couple of weeks.  She wanted it to be a unicorn, and I tried to do that with her....but ugh, I am not a crafts-type person.  It turned out pretty horribly.
> ...



I've often wondered if German potato salad in Germany is the same German potato salad we enjoy in  New Mexico?


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...





Lots of different varieties. In Nordrhein-Westfalen, they like their Kartoffelsalat with lots of pickles and vinegar in it. Got a nice bite to it.

In Bavaria, they like it creamier, with more mayonnaise and such.

Send me some Kartoffelsalat from New Mexico and I will gladly make a comparison for you.  I need an assistant, someone with a good appetite, like me.

Oh, [MENTION=45739]Jughead[/MENTION] .....


----------



## Foxfyre (May 29, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



My favorite is a hot german potato salad that I pretty well wing it but is pretty much this:

Boil 3 or 4 medium potatoes in salted water about 15 minutes or so to medium firm stage.  Slice fairly thinly.

Brown 3 or 4 slices bacon to crumble stage and crumble them.  Reserve bacon fat in the skillet.

Add roughly a tablespoon of flour, 2 or so tablespoons sugar, about a third cup of water and a fourth cup white or apple cider vinegar to the bacon fat in the skillet - stir and simmer until thickened.

Add crumbled bacon, potato slices and chopped green onions to skillet and stir until coated and heated through.  Season with salt and pepper to taste.  Serve warm.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




I would substitute turkey for the bacon 

But it sounds good.

The funny part is: most of the Germans I know like their Kartoffelsalat cold.

Curious to know what @bloockrock44 and   [MENTION=15726]Hossfly[/MENTION] remember from their days in the land of Beer, Bread, Bratwursts and Broads.


----------



## Hossfly (May 29, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


Mein alt Frau is the best German cook alive. I eat like a Burgermeister all the time. Jul 15-Aug 15 we will be in Bavaria and I'll gain 15 pounds. Can't wait. As for Kartoffel salat, nobody makes it better than Bavarians.


----------



## Pogo (May 29, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Well I can tell you from when I was living in France as an au pair boy, after we all went to see the American movie "Kramer vs. Kramer" which includes a scene of Dustin Hoffman making French toast, all the French were asking me what the hell French Toast is.

So I made it for them.

I can't quite remember what we did for maple syrup, if I took it that far -- would have been expensive.

(Stat, what's the going price for maple syrup in Germany?  Any idea?)


----------



## Hossfly (May 29, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Oh yes, and after dinner we go for a walk and this is one of the songs we sing.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blCRBdUy65E]1954 HITS ARCHIVE: The Happy Wanderer - Frank Weir - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex (May 29, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Two of our fur babies. Trevor and Suki.




They are so cute....That Trevor with the black/white mask, very unique.


----------



## Smilebong (May 29, 2014)

Just droppin in to say hi and run.


----------



## Mertex (May 29, 2014)

007 said:


> I don't know why I bothered coming back here... the SHIT going on with the blatant bias is as bad as ever.
> 
> This board sucks to high heaven.





Because you can ignore the drama and ugliness and concentrate on the nice people that are here to have a good rapport with others and share our good times and our bad times...sometimes the only ones willing to listen.....


----------



## Jughead (May 29, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


I never turn down an invitation for food. I like my Kartoffelsalat ... er ... potato salad seasoned with extra mustard, and extra sugar. All this talk of potato salad makes me want to have a picnic. Can't have a picnic without potato salad ... and fried chicken!


----------



## Grandma (May 29, 2014)

Mertex said:


> It was a great day....got all my new plants in the ground, good day's work....and now I'm off to bed...



I misread that. I thought you got all your new _pants_ in the ground. Had me wondering for a minute.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 29, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Yes, most Americans usually think of cold potato salad before hot too I think.  You probably wouldn't take hot potato salad to a picnic, but the cold potato salad has to be there.  But my cold potato salad is a house specialty too.


----------



## Mertex (May 29, 2014)

Grandma said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > It was a great day....got all my new plants in the ground, good day's work....and now I'm off to bed...
> ...




Ha,ha, I do that sometimes....misread and then go....whoa!  I do need to get some new pants...seems like my clothes last forever but I get tired of the same old same old...


----------



## Jughead (May 29, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


Just after midnight for me. No lines to wait in, plus it's cooler outside, and nice to drive with the windows down for a change.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 29, 2014)

I like the traditional mustard potato salad - cold.  I can't stand hot potato salad or German potato salad either.  My poor old departed mother couldn't make potato salad worth a hoot.  Got to give her credit for trying but her potato salad always ended up being something like mashed potatoes with a bunch of junk it it and she always served it warm.  Yuck.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 29, 2014)

I heard picnic mentioned...  This is all you need for a terrific picnic:

BBD'S PICNIC BASKET

1.  A six pack of ice cold beer.
2.  Half a loaf of white bread.
3.  Mustard.
4.  Some sort of lunch meat.
5.  Some cheese if you're trying to impress somebody.

Find a shady tree to sit under and it's picnic time.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 29, 2014)

I'm going down to DQ for a banana split.  If you want one, meet me there.  I'm buying!


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 29, 2014)

007 said:


> I don't know why I bothered coming back here... the SHIT going on with the blatant bias is as bad as ever.
> 
> This board sucks to high heaven.



Surely not here, in the CS?


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 29, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > So I made the little one a pinata for her birthday party, which is coming up in a couple of weeks.  She wanted it to be a unicorn, and I tried to do that with her....but ugh, I am not a crafts-type person.  It turned out pretty horribly.
> ...



Yeah, just wait until you become an Opa!  You'll trade that Papa hat in quickly enough.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 29, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Ich wohnte semmtliche Jahre in Muenchen.  Manchmal, wuensche ich, ich waere nochmal dort.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 29, 2014)

Howdy, and good afternoon!
I got the cat confinement facility fully installed.  Went down to milk goats, came back, and Sherman was sitting  under the pick-up...outside the "cage".  I located a few more holes and covered them up.  It's pretty amazing the tiny spaces that cat can squeeze himself through.
So much left to do, so little time...the girls will be her Sunday night!


----------



## Hossfly (May 29, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


Munich is a great city. Lived there 2 years.


----------



## Sherry (May 29, 2014)

I like Swedish potato salad for a change of pace. It uses sour cream instead of mayo, or a combo of the two, along with dill. I find it a bit more refreshing than a traditional potato salad.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 29, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (May 29, 2014)

Sherry said:


> I like Swedish potato salad for a change of pace. It uses sour cream instead of mayo, or a combo of the two, along with dill. I find it a bit more refreshing than a traditional potato salad.



I love traditional potato salad but I also love dill and sour cream.  I'll have to try that one.


----------



## Noomi (May 29, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Well, Thursday night is over. Well, almost. The class I would attend is over, so that makes me happy but it hurts not being there.
> ...



Two more days of no class to go and I should be okay. I am surprised that my body is not yet screaming at me to do some exercise. Obviously its taking its sweet time recovering!

A small milestone this morning - my first solid food since the op. A piece of toast with honey and a warm cup of tea. Feels good to actually be able to eat some normal food again, even if I can only chew on one side of my mouth. Its a start!


----------



## Sarah G (May 29, 2014)

I haven't been around much today but we got a lot moved.  It looks like we'll be in tomorrow.  I've been dreading this day but the weather was outstanding.  70 and low humidity.  The cable guy came and that is all setup so all we have to do is hook everything up.

I think I'm off to bed as well.  

  Have a good night.


----------



## Noomi (May 29, 2014)

Good night, Sarah.


----------



## Sarah G (May 29, 2014)

Nite Noomi, feel better.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 29, 2014)

Busy week! I took the day off but, for the most part, was dealing with the mundane day to day errands. Returned the new weed whacker that needed only a carburetor adjustment when I found that Husqvarna uses special screws so only "trained service professionals" can make adjustments. Damn! I've used and maintained 2 cycle engines for better than 50 years but somehow I'm not qualified to adjust my own carb?

Picked up more of those $8 Edison light bulbs for the Mason jar lights at the bar, unnecessarily replaced a circuit breaker here at the house because a squirrel ate through the Romex running under the deck to the gazebo, picked up the wife's meds and a couple tee-bones for supper.

Supper is done and I'm beat. I'll be glad to go back to work tomorrow so I can rest up.


----------



## Mertex (May 29, 2014)

Noomi said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



I bet that tasted really good...after not eating for some time. Hope you start feeling a lot better soon, Noomi.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 30, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Margs mom, 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
Blackhawks mom, 
Newby's mom, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
 Sheilas sore foot and friend Shirley,
Meister and his mom,
Testarosa
Drake's injured friend, 
PixieStix's sister, 
Hollie's stepdad, 
Coyote's father-in-law, 
Spoonie, Ringel, Sheila, and 007's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Avg-Joe & furry companion Boo
Pix,
Becki!!! and Beckis hubby,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Ernie and his friend Royce's family, especially Alisha, as they prepare for the final goodbye,
Sheila and Andrew,
Noomi's post surgery healing.
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and cousin,
Ollie's daughter Angie,
Mertex as she prepares for the final goodbye for her friend,
Ringel and his family in transition and Mrs. Ringel's impending surgery,
Grandma and family dealing with death of extended family member,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and Sunshine.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 30, 2014)

Good morning everyone, and TGIF!


Today's celeb no. 1 drinking coffee:







Elisabeth Banks


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 30, 2014)

Today's celeb no. 2 drinking coffee:







James Callis, of Battlestar Galactica fame


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 30, 2014)

And, today's coffee funnies:




























Anyone noticing a pattern here??


----------



## Noomi (May 30, 2014)

My dad cooked an awesome casserole for us tonight. He chucked in a heap of spices and some french onion soup and it actually tasted so freaking good I went back for seconds. Sooo good to be able to begin to eat solids again. My tummy is nice and full.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (May 30, 2014)

Morning everyone. The Friday Five is posted. Please participate and have a great day!


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 30, 2014)

Greetings,  y'all! 
Dreary,  overcast morning here.   We really needed this rain, though.   It would be ironic if, after the beautiful weather we've been having, this rain kept up while my girls are here. I was hoping to get a few things done and spend some time outdoors with them.


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 30, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Greetings,  y'all!
> Dreary,  overcast morning here.   We really needed this rain, though.   It would be ironic if, after the beautiful weather we've been having, this rain kept up while my girls are here. I was hoping to get a few things done and spend some time outdoors with them.



They might be girls, GW, and made of sugar and spice but I can promise you that they won't melt in the rain!


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 30, 2014)

:


----------



## Spoonman (May 30, 2014)

007 said:


> I don't know why I bothered coming back here... the SHIT going on with the blatant bias is as bad as ever.
> 
> This board sucks to high heaven.



because they don't really matter.  your friends here do


----------



## Spoonman (May 30, 2014)

Hope everyone has a great weekend.  Shed all the stress of your week and enjoy


----------



## Foxfyre (May 30, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  Trying to drink coffee unobtrusively here so as not to torture Hombre who is NPO awaiting an ultra sound later this morning.   And because he has to fast, so am I.  The ultra sound is of his aorta or something like that.  He has no symptoms and no problems, but it seems that our medical group has a policy that if a person has EVER smoked, at some point when they are a senior citizen, they should have this particular test.  So why did he make an appointment for late morning when he is required to fast for this test?  He didn't want to fight morning rush hour traffic.  Hombre was a moderate smoker some 30 years ago.  But oh well.  He never questions these things.

So hope everybody is looking forward to a great weekend.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 30, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Greetings,  y'all!
> ...



Righteous you are . They are both born Alaskans and we get used to doing things in the rain (or snow), otherwise we'd never get outside.


----------



## peach174 (May 30, 2014)

Morning !

Have a nice Friday and a Wonderful Weekend !


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 30, 2014)

My little one and I just scootered for about 2 hours, after she enjoyed a nice Disney film. She is practicing her viola right now. Fun to hear one's own kid practice.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 30, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Sounds as if you and your family would do well here in the perpetually cloud shrouded Ohio River valley.  We endure rain, snow and hail too.  But those are the reasons our hardwood forests are so verdant.  Why our creeks and streams offer kayakers and canoeists all they can handle.  Getting wet here is part and parcel of our lifestyle.  There's always more water to bathe in!


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 30, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Trying to drink coffee unobtrusively here so as not to torture Hombre who is NPO awaiting an ultra sound later this morning.   And because he has to fast, so am I.  The ultra sound is of his aorta or something like that.  He has no symptoms and no problems, but it seems that our medical group has a policy that if a person has EVER smoked, at some point when they are a senior citizen, they should have this particular test.  So why did he make an appointment for late morning when he is required to fast for this test?  He didn't want to fight morning rush hour traffic.  Hombre was a moderate smoker some 30 years ago.  But oh well.  He never questions these things.
> 
> So hope everybody is looking forward to a great weekend.




Sounds like an echo chamber test...Squishy nasty thing.......But painless and non intrusive...


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 30, 2014)

It's Friday.  We should all show up at Ollie's house tonight for a big party.  Say, maybe 1830.  I'll bring a bunch of those red plastic cups and a bag of chips.  Somebody else bring something too.  Oh, I'm bringing Taco along.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 30, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...




Go Buckeyes!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 30, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know why I bothered coming back here... the SHIT going on with the blatant bias is as bad as ever.
> ...




Hear, hear!!


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 30, 2014)

007 said:


> I don't know why I bothered coming back here... the SHIT going on with the blatant bias is as bad as ever.
> 
> This board sucks to high heaven.



Sounds like you need a vacation my friend!  Somewhere fun.  I recommend Bermuda.  Lock up the house, pull the plug on the electric, pack your bag and hit the road for a week or so.  Oh, leave your computer at home.  Time for some fun, sun, and those funny looking little drinks that make you see double.  I'm thinking I need a vacation too but sadly I don't think I will be able to go until September.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Foxfyre (May 30, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  Trying to drink coffee unobtrusively here so as not to torture Hombre who is NPO awaiting an ultra sound later this morning.   And because he has to fast, so am I.  The ultra sound is of his aorta or something like that.  He has no symptoms and no problems, but it seems that our medical group has a policy that if a person has EVER smoked, at some point when they are a senior citizen, they should have this particular test.  So why did he make an appointment for late morning when he is required to fast for this test?  He didn't want to fight morning rush hour traffic.  Hombre was a moderate smoker some 30 years ago.  But oh well.  He never questions these things.
> ...



What he described was an ultra sound -- said it took about 5 minutes.  It is called an abdominal aortic ultra sound and he was at the doctor's office, sign in, waiting time, and all  less than 30 minutes.  And then he went to buy tacos for our lunch.  And they were good.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 30, 2014)

I apologize to our more...ummm...socially conservative friends here, but this cracked me up:


----------



## Pogo (May 30, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> I apologize to our more...ummm...socially conservative friends here, but this cracked me up:



Shouldn't that say "if right stay on"?

What does a Chinese pirate say?

"ELL!"


----------



## CorvusRexus (May 30, 2014)

I have a confession to make to you all. 
I am not 24 (or whatever) as I claim in my profile, rather, I am 15. 
Sorry for lying about my age.


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 30, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> I have a confession to make to you all.
> I am not 24 (or whatever) as I claim in my profile, rather, I am 15.
> Sorry for lying about my age.





40 Lashes with a wet noodle!


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 30, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Hope everyone has a great weekend.  Shed all the stress of your week and enjoy



Agreed!

Going to crack open a cold one shortly and ignore work for this evening.


----------



## R.D. (May 30, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Hope everyone has a great weekend.  Shed all the stress of your week and enjoy
> ...



Yes sir!


Oh, that wasn't an order was it?


----------



## Mertex (May 30, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> I have a confession to make to you all.
> I am not 24 (or whatever) as I claim in my profile, rather, I am 15.
> Sorry for lying about my age.




Didn't you already tell us that before in another post?


----------



## Mertex (May 30, 2014)

*I was a day ahead of myself, there Wednesday, in case anybody noticed.....so I doubled checked the calendar this morning.....:*D


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 30, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



If you are offering to take my order then make it a New Grist, thank you.


----------



## Mertex (May 30, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...




New Grist....is that a local beer?  I have never heard of it.


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 30, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Not local, made in Milwaukee.

New Grist gluten-free beer | Gluten-free alcohol for those allergic to gluten


----------



## Mertex (May 30, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



No wonder I hadn't heard of it.  Does it taste like beer with gluten?


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 30, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> It's Friday.  We should all show up at Ollie's house tonight for a big party.  Say, maybe 1830.  I'll bring a bunch of those red plastic cups and a bag of chips.  Somebody else bring something too.  Oh, I'm bringing Taco along.



What if you gave a party and nobody came?


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 30, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Yes, similar to Heinekin but a little more yeasty in my opinion.


----------



## Mertex (May 30, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > It's Friday.  We should all show up at Ollie's house tonight for a big party.  Say, maybe 1830.  I'll bring a bunch of those red plastic cups and a bag of chips.  Somebody else bring something too.  Oh, I'm bringing Taco along.
> ...





More beer for the host......


----------



## Mertex (May 30, 2014)

A little bit of levity:


*It was our second anniversary, and my husband sent me flowers at the office. He told the florist to write Happy Anniversary, Year Number 2? on the card.

I was thrilled with the flowers, but not so pleased about the card. It read Happy Anniversary. Youre Number 2. 
*


----------



## Pogo (May 30, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> It's Friday.  We should all show up at Ollie's house tonight for a big party.  Say, maybe 1830.  I'll bring a bunch of those red plastic cups and a bag of chips.  Somebody else bring something too.  Oh, I'm bringing Taco along.



Damn, I'm almost two hundred years late...


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 30, 2014)

Well, night before last little brother (59) went to the hospital with something stuck in his throat. he was eating what he called some fallin off the bone ribs....

They kept him over night, fed him some soft breakfast and it got stuck.  We were afraid it was his throat cancer coming back, and it may be but he's not telling us if it is...

Waited all day for an update but my landline is out and very few have my cell number... 

Finally:
Just got a call from oldest brother...He was at the hospital....

Put little brother on the phone.

He says his flapper isn't flapping. Food and drink was getting stuck and sometimes going into his lungs.

They are teaching him how to use some kind of eating tube and then he'll go home and have a visiting nurse 3 to 4 times a week stop at the house.

he'll be in the hospital for at least a week and probably have to use this tube for 3 to 4 months....

I don't even pretend to understand...... 

So I guess he goes on the list until we know what the hey is going on.......


----------



## Smilebong (May 30, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Hope everyone has a great weekend.  Shed all the stress of your week and enjoy
> ...



8pm and still at work. I need several cold ones tonight.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 30, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > It's Friday.  We should all show up at Ollie's house tonight for a big party.  Say, maybe 1830.  I'll bring a bunch of those red plastic cups and a bag of chips.  Somebody else bring something too.  Oh, I'm bringing Taco along.
> ...



That's ok.  Not much of a party going on anyway...


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 30, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Well, night before last little brother (59) went to the hospital with something stuck in his throat. he was eating what he called some fallin off the bone ribs....
> 
> They kept him over night, fed him some soft breakfast and it got stuck.  We were afraid it was his throat cancer coming back, and it may be but he's not telling us if it is...
> 
> ...



That's not good news, Ollie.  Hope everything will be ok with your little brother.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 30, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Well, night before last little brother (59) went to the hospital with something stuck in his throat. he was eating what he called some fallin off the bone ribs....
> ...



Well, there's a thing about little brother....They told him when he was 48 that he'd never make it to 50. He turned 59 a month ago....He doesn't seem too concerned but the prayers from the CS Prayer list can't hurt.....


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 30, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



You're right.  Prayer never hurts anything or any situation.  Often helps to bring peace of mind.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Jughead (May 30, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


Prayers have often worked for me. Hope your little brother gets through this ok, Ollie. My prayers are with him.

"I believe in prayer. It is the best way to draw strength from heaven." - Josephine Baker


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 30, 2014)

Good night, everybody.


----------



## Noomi (May 30, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your brother, Ollie. Lets hope he gets the hang of this feeding tube and is able to get back home with his family.


----------



## Noomi (May 30, 2014)

Woke up this morning, jaw is still still but I can actually open my mouth wider, yay! My bruise is still bright yellow, only now its gone down to my jawline and neck - so spreading, and there is a bright yellow bruise around my eye socket. That wasn't there last night lol!
Mum says I cant win. I guess she's right lol.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 31, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Margs mom, 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
Blackhawks mom, 
Newby's mom, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
 Sheilas sore foot and friend Shirley,
Meister and his mom,
Testarosa
Drake's injured friend, 
PixieStix's sister, 
Hollie's stepdad, 
Coyote's father-in-law, 
Spoonie, Ringel, Sheila, and 007's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Avg-Joe & furry companion Boo
Pix,
Becki!!! and Beckis hubby,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Ernie and his friend Royce's family, especially Alisha, as they prepare for the final goodbye,
Sheila and Andrew,
Noomi's post surgery healing.
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and cousin,
Mertex as she prepares for the final goodbye for her friend,
Ringel and his family in transition and Mrs. Ringel's impending surgery,
Grandma and family dealing with death of extended family member,
Ollie's daughter Angie and his youngest brother,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and Sunshine.







P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 31, 2014)

Good Saturday morning to all and a great start into the weekend!


*Today's celeb no. 1 drinking coffee:*








Kristen Stewart (The Twilight Saga, etc. - kind of a specialist in the Sci-Fi genre)


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 31, 2014)

*Today's celeb no. 2 drinking coffee:*








Nathan Fallion (Castle, Firefly, other Sci-Fi and Fantasy series and films)


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 31, 2014)

*And, in the spirit of Sci-Fi and Saturday, some coffee funnies:*






























"Live long and prosper"


----------



## Noomi (May 31, 2014)

My beloved Sensei got her black belt a few hours ago!!!

And I had to find out from Facebook. Geez, how considerate. I am very happy for her, though.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 31, 2014)

Okay, we have been busy.  On Thursday my brother finally got the "keys to the kingdom" and we have both been busy as bees since, so busy that I forgot Thursday was my birthday.  Not kidding.  We took a break last night and had dinner and went and saw Godzilla......  Don't bother, it sucked.  First time in a movie theater in 20 years and most likely my last.
For the two of us older brithers mostly working around the house today, going through more paperwork, etc.  The youngest brother has to go up to Denver to move his newly minted graduate daughter back home for the time being. 
I will drop the next youngest (executor) off at the the airport tomorrow morning at 0-dark-thirty and head back down to Trinidad then on Monday take the wife in to have her ovarian fibroids removed


----------



## R.D. (May 31, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > It's Friday.  We should all show up at Ollie's house tonight for a big party.  Say, maybe 1830.  I'll bring a bunch of those red plastic cups and a bag of chips.  Somebody else bring something too.  Oh, I'm bringing Taco along.
> ...



I cry 

Then get even


----------



## Mertex (May 31, 2014)

Hope everyone is having a:








I know I will..........


----------



## CorvusRexus (May 31, 2014)

Mertex said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > I have a confession to make to you all.
> ...



There might be a thread floating around somewhere to that extent, but I can not recall saying so here in any of the Coffee Shop's various incarnations.


----------



## Jughead (May 31, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > It's Friday.  We should all show up at Ollie's house tonight for a big party.  Say, maybe 1830.  I'll bring a bunch of those red plastic cups and a bag of chips.  Somebody else bring something too.  Oh, I'm bringing Taco along.
> ...


More leftover food and beer for me...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (May 31, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...



Pleased to meet You ... 

 I'm Lumpus 1-us


----------



## R.D. (May 31, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...



Oh come on.  You know there are threads you started.  What's your game?


----------



## CorvusRexus (May 31, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, we have been busy.  On Thursday my brother finally got the "keys to the kingdom" and we have both been busy as bees since, so busy that I forgot Thursday was my birthday.  Not kidding.  We took a break last night and had dinner and went and saw Godzilla......  Don't bother, it sucked.  First time in a movie theater in 20 years and most likely my last.
> For the two of us older brithers mostly working around the house today, going through more paperwork, etc.  The youngest brother has to go up to Denver to move his newly minted graduate daughter back home for the time being.
> I will drop the next youngest (executor) off at the the airport tomorrow morning at 0-dark-thirty and head back down to Trinidad then on Monday take the wife in to have her ovarian fibroids removed



Your first time in the movie theatres in 20 years... and you watched Godzilla?


----------



## CorvusRexus (May 31, 2014)

R.D. said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I made the mistake of putting said thread in the Flame Zone. (shudder) Never again. As you lot don't seem like the type to frequent there, I thought it would be nice to go ahead and tell you. That is my game.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Ringel05 (May 31, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, we have been busy.  On Thursday my brother finally got the "keys to the kingdom" and we have both been busy as bees since, so busy that I forgot Thursday was my birthday.  Not kidding.  We took a break last night and had dinner and went and saw Godzilla......  Don't bother, it sucked.  First time in a movie theater in 20 years and most likely my last.
> ...



Wasn't my choice, the other brothers wanted to see it........


----------



## CorvusRexus (May 31, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Was your vote to avoid the movies altogether?
And if it was your birthday party/thing, why did your brothers get to pick the movie?


----------



## Ringel05 (May 31, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...



It's also my youngest brother's 31st anniversary and like I said, I had forgotten it was my birthday but it was more my second youngest brother who's the big movie goer so we all just went along with him.  Besides, he paid for it........  His loss.......


----------



## Spoonman (May 31, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good Saturday morning to all and a great start into the weekend!
> 
> 
> *Today's celeb no. 1 drinking coffee:*
> ...



ok, I know who she is.  she was in a movie called into the wild


----------



## Foxfyre (May 31, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  Hombre and I will go early vote later this morning and then to IHops for a sandwich.  Today is the last day for early voting for our Primary--regular election day is Tuesday but we would have to go to a nearby elementary school, find parking, figure out where they put our precinct this year--three precincts vote in that school.  Early voting is in a nearby shopping center and we are in and out in a flash.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 31, 2014)

And I hate when I miss one of our regular's birthdays and we sure missed Ringel's on Thursday.  And I had the perfect cake picked out for it too. . . . so . . .

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY RINGEL!!!!






AND BLESSINGS FOR MANY MANY MORE!​


----------



## boedicca (May 31, 2014)

Mornin'!

I wish we could vote on Saturday - but it's next week instead.

Foggy day here - and we're expecting a cool weekend, which is actually good given our painting project that is underway.  Also going to a small technology fair for a company I am advising.  Will be fun!


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 31, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> And I hate when I miss one of our regular's birthdays and we sure missed Ringel's on Thursday.  And I had the perfect cake picked out for it too. . . . so . . .
> 
> HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY RINGEL!!!!
> 
> ...








Hey, happy 25th, Ringel!!!


----------



## Dajjal (May 31, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.
> 
> And we're still keeping vigil for
> Harper (Save's granddaughter),
> ...



You could send up a prayer for Pix, who only posted on this forum a few times, but she said on another forum yesterday that her GP is trying to prepare  her for death. She wishes she could outlive her dogs, because she does not want to leave them, but it is unlikely.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 31, 2014)

Somebody said it was Saturday.  Is that right?


----------



## Hossfly (May 31, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Somebody said it was Saturday.  Is that right?


Is there a punch line here? I thought it was Tuesday.


----------



## Mertex (May 31, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...



Well, it doesn't matter...we're glad to have you....just don't poke fun at us older folks...


----------



## Mertex (May 31, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Somebody said it was Saturday.  Is that right?
> ...




You've been looking at that Mayan calendar?


----------



## Mertex (May 31, 2014)

Oh, so glad I saw that it was Ringel's birthday....


----------



## Ringel05 (May 31, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> And I hate when I miss one of our regular's birthdays and we sure missed Ringel's on Thursday.  And I had the perfect cake picked out for it too. . . . so . . .
> 
> HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY RINGEL!!!!
> 
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1Kdn4FEr-0]Davy Jones DO YOU FEAR DEATH - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 31, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And I hate when I miss one of our regular's birthdays and we sure missed Ringel's on Thursday.  And I had the perfect cake picked out for it too. . . . so . . .
> ...



Drat!

I birthday repped you hoping that it would push into 10k and I missed by that much!


----------



## Dajjal (May 31, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Drat!
> 
> I birthday repped you hoping that it would push into 10k and I missed by that much!



I fixed it.


----------



## Againsheila (May 31, 2014)

Beautiful warm Saturday morning and I have a cold.  What the heck?  I have surgery on Friday, I can't have a cold.  Somebody please take this cold for me?


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 31, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Happy belated birthday,  Ringel.  At our family reunion last year,  my brothers wanted to see "Pacific Rim".  We usually have a blast at kitschy movies, though.


----------



## Pogo (May 31, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Mornin'!
> 
> I wish we could vote on Saturday - but it's next week instead.
> 
> Foggy day here - and we're expecting a cool weekend, which is actually good given our painting project that is underway.  Also going to a small technology fair for a company I am advising.  Will be fun!



Vote on Saturday?

Why is that even a question?  Who would vote against Saturday?


----------



## Mertex (May 31, 2014)

Pogo said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Mornin'!
> ...


----------



## Pogo (May 31, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I get taken out to a movie for my birthday every 10 to 12 years as an ongoing campaign to attempt to force me to accept the idea of the motion picture.  I think the last one was _Borat_.  Before that, _Dances with Wolves_ and _Yellow Submarine_.  If there was another in between I forget -- _Titanic_?  That makes up about half of my movie history.

Happy Related Rirthday Bingel!


----------



## Sherry (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Foxfyre (May 31, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.
> ...



Pix has been on the list for quite awhile now, Dajjal, and will remain there for as long as she needs to be.  I can assure you we have members who mention every one of those names on the list every day.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 31, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And I hate when I miss one of our regular's birthdays and we sure missed Ringel's on Thursday.  And I had the perfect cake picked out for it too. . . . so . . .
> ...


Not far off.  29 with 31 years experience.........


----------



## Foxfyre (May 31, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Beautiful warm Saturday morning and I have a cold.  What the heck?  I have surgery on Friday, I can't have a cold.  Somebody please take this cold for me?



What surgery?  Serious?  Elective?  Just one of those routine things?


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 31, 2014)

U.S. Sgt. Bowe Bergdahl freed in Afghanistan


----------



## peach174 (May 31, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> U.S. Sgt. Bowe Bergdahl freed in Afghanistan


----------



## Ringel05 (May 31, 2014)

My brother was out running more errands, he calls me, "do you know how to install a toilet"...........


The upstairs toilet was old and nasty, one of the original model low flows which means it didn't flush worth a damn not to mention that it was a low rider specifically for my mom.  He comes back with new AS, got it put together and installed, oops, the feed line is too short.  Waiting for him to return with a new feed line (all I had were faucet feeds). 
Oh and when I took the old one out there was a 3 inch square black mold spot behind the tank.  Dug it out, luckily it didn't penetrate into the gypsum then ran some spackle over the area.  Good as new.


----------



## Jughead (May 31, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, we have been busy.  On Thursday my brother finally got the "keys to the kingdom" and we have both been busy as bees since, so busy that I forgot Thursday was my birthday.  Not kidding.  We took a break last night and had dinner and went and saw Godzilla......  Don't bother, it sucked.  First time in a movie theater in 20 years and most likely my last.
> For the two of us older brithers mostly working around the house today, going through more paperwork, etc.  The youngest brother has to go up to Denver to move his newly minted graduate daughter back home for the time being.
> I will drop the next youngest (executor) off at the the airport tomorrow morning at 0-dark-thirty and head back down to Trinidad then on Monday take the wife in to have her ovarian fibroids removed


Happy belated birthday, Ringel! Hope you had a great one!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 31, 2014)

Back from voting and a sandwich at IHOPs and now Hombre is watching a girl's college softball championship game and I'm trying to get past writer's block to finish my sermonette that I will give at the Rehab Center in the morning.  Funeral for our then oldest member of Senior Saints on Monday--he passed this past week but had been on Hospice for awhile and it was not unexpected.

Does it seem on some days that the world just seems to be spinning faster and faster with little or no respite just to allow us to stop and just be once in awhile?


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 31, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Ringel? Uhh, Ringel??







Oh, the agony!!! What did they do with you, brother Ringel???


----------



## R.D. (May 31, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, we have been busy.  On Thursday my brother finally got the "keys to the kingdom" and we have both been busy as bees since, so busy that I forgot Thursday was my birthday.  Not kidding.  We took a break last night and had dinner and went and saw Godzilla......  Don't bother, it sucked.  First time in a movie theater in 20 years and most likely my last.
> For the two of us older brithers mostly working around the house today, going through more paperwork, etc.  The youngest brother has to go up to Denver to move his newly minted graduate daughter back home for the time being.
> I will drop the next youngest (executor) off at the the airport tomorrow morning at 0-dark-thirty and head back down to Trinidad then on Monday take the wife in to have her ovarian fibroids removed


----------



## Ringel05 (May 31, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...



For the longest time I was Val Kilmer (Doc Holiday) and Johnny Depp (Jack Sparrow), Bill Nighy, (Davy Jones) is one of the best villains ever.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 31, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Ringel.  Hope you have 65 or 70 more!


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 31, 2014)

It's 1500.  I haven't done anything constructive all day.  Well, it's too late in the day now to change that...  Tomorrow is Sunday.  It's the day God has set aside for everybody to rest.  I don't want to make God angry so I don't plan on doing much tomorrow except for going to church.  Monday I have a foot doctor appointment.  Tuesday the guy is coming to fix the window.  So, it looks like I won't be doing anything constructive until at least Wednesday.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 31, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



You were a scheming CAPT (don't forget the CAPTAIN) Jack Sparrow when I first noticed and began to get to know you on USMB, and  your particular insights and sense of humor allowed me to strongly identify you with the personality of the character.  So I will always see you in that particular light I think.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 31, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Wasn't it Jack Sparrow who shot cock Robin?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 31, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Only if you can envision CAPTAIN Jack Sparrow in a Cupid's outfit.


----------



## CorvusRexus (May 31, 2014)

Mertex said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I would never dream of it.


----------



## Mertex (May 31, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...




I'm so happy to hear that......


----------



## Againsheila (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Bloodrock44 (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 31, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


>


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 31, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> It's 1500.  I haven't done anything constructive all day.  Well, it's too late in the day now to change that...  Tomorrow is Sunday.  It's the day God has set aside for everybody to rest.  I don't want to make God angry so I don't plan on doing much tomorrow except for going to church.  Monday I have a foot doctor appointment.  Tuesday the guy is coming to fix the window.  So, it looks like I won't be doing anything constructive until at least Wednesday.



It 0038 here already and my little one kept me so hopping, soon I am going to fall asleep right in front of USm.....................................


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 31, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Beautiful warm Saturday morning and I have a cold.  What the heck?  I have surgery on Friday, I can't have a cold.  Somebody please take this cold for me?



Sorry, Sheila. The Gift of Colds is that they can be shared with as many people as you wish but they can never be taken away once you have the Gift of a Cold. You must use it all up by yourself. I know, that seems selfish but that is why there is the sharing provision build in so you don't have to feel selfish by keeping it all to yourself.


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 31, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Back from voting and a sandwich at IHOPs and now Hombre is watching a girl's college softball championship game and I'm trying to get past writer's block to finish my sermonette that I will give at the Rehab Center in the morning.  Funeral for our then oldest member of Senior Saints on Monday--he passed this past week but had been on Hospice for awhile and it was not unexpected.
> 
> Does it seem on some days that the world just seems to be spinning faster and faster with little or no respite just to allow us to stop and just be once in awhile?



We cannot stop the world from spinning faster and faster, Foxy, but we can take our own respites. In fact I took one today. I have a whole backlog of things to do but I needed the mental and physical downtime. So I took BBD's sage advice and had myself a post lunch nap. I feel a whole lot better now.


----------



## Againsheila (May 31, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful warm Saturday morning and I have a cold.  What the heck?  I have surgery on Friday, I can't have a cold.  Somebody please take this cold for me?
> ...



dang, I'm outta rep.


----------



## Jughead (May 31, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> It's 1500.  I haven't done anything constructive all day.  Well, it's too late in the day now to change that...  *Tomorrow is Sunday.  It's the day God has set aside for everybody to rest.  I don't want to make God angry so I don't plan on doing much tomorrow except for going to church.*  Monday I have a foot doctor appointment.  Tuesday the guy is coming to fix the window.  So, it looks like I won't be doing anything constructive until at least Wednesday.


Couldn't agree more. Aside from church, I just plan to watch the ball game tomorrow afternoon, and then we head out to dinner. No work for me as well on Sundays.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 31, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Back from voting and a sandwich at IHOPs and now Hombre is watching a girl's college softball championship game and I'm trying to get past writer's block to finish my sermonette that I will give at the Rehab Center in the morning.  Funeral for our then oldest member of Senior Saints on Monday--he passed this past week but had been on Hospice for awhile and it was not unexpected.
> ...



A nap after lunch never hurt anybody.  Actually, it helps out in a lot of situations.  Helped me get through high school way back when.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 31, 2014)

It's Saturday night so I guess I should go upstairs and take my shower.  I do it every Saturday night.  Also on Sundays, Mondays, Tuesdays, Wednesdays, Thursdays and Fridays too.  Mrs. BBD says if I don't shower every night I have to sleep out in the yard.  She's been trying to put me out in the yard for a lot of years and when she finally succeeds, it won't be because I need a shower.  There's a trick to marital happiness.  I shall share it with you.  First, and most importantly, always stay one step ahead of your spouse.  Secondly, and almost as equally important, learn how to say "Yes, Dear" often and with a smile.  Good night everybody.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Noomi (May 31, 2014)

I finally go back to work tomorrow. I am actually looking forward to it. I still have bruising, the pain is a lot less and I only need something in the evenings now. Will be good to see all my workmates again!


----------



## Sherry (May 31, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> It's Saturday night so I guess I should go upstairs and take my shower.  I do it every Saturday night.  Also on Sundays, Mondays, Tuesdays, Wednesdays, Thursdays and Fridays too.  Mrs. BBD says if I don't shower every night I have to sleep out in the yard.  She's been trying to put me out in the yard for a lot of years and when she finally succeeds, it won't be because I need a shower.  There's a trick to marital happiness.  I shall share it with you.  First, and most importantly, always stay one step ahead of your spouse.  Secondly, and almost as equally important, learn how to say *"Yes, Dear"* often and with a smile.  Good night everybody.



That phrase would not work on me...but "Yes, Darlin'" makes me melt.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 31, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


>



If you look real close, you can see a naked woman in one of the windows...

Good night.


----------



## Againsheila (May 31, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> It's Saturday night so I guess I should go upstairs and take my shower.  I do it every Saturday night.  Also on Sundays, Mondays, Tuesdays, Wednesdays, Thursdays and Fridays too.  Mrs. BBD says if I don't shower every night I have to sleep out in the yard.  She's been trying to put me out in the yard for a lot of years and when she finally succeeds, it won't be because I need a shower.  There's a trick to marital happiness.  I shall share it with you.  First, and most importantly, always stay one step ahead of your spouse.  Secondly, and almost as equally important, learn how to say "Yes, Dear" often and with a smile.  Good night everybody.



My grandfather, keep in mind he was born in the late 1800's, would not take a hot bath.  He claimed they took away his strength.  He bathed once month in the creek "whether he needed it or not."  Needless to say, my grandmother and grandfather had separate bedrooms for as long as I could remember.

My mother once asked my grandmother why she never left him and she said, "Well, I was going to once, but I couldn't figure out how to hitch up the horses."  My mother always believed our divorce rate is so high because women can drive.


----------



## Againsheila (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Ernie S. (May 31, 2014)

Please note I am NOT wearing hand cuffs. All is good!


----------



## Lumpy 1 (May 31, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > It's Saturday night so I guess I should go upstairs and take my shower.  I do it every Saturday night.  Also on Sundays, Mondays, Tuesdays, Wednesdays, Thursdays and Fridays too.  Mrs. BBD says if I don't shower every night I have to sleep out in the yard.  She's been trying to put me out in the yard for a lot of years and when she finally succeeds, it won't be because I need a shower.  There's a trick to marital happiness.  I shall share it with you.  First, and most importantly, always stay one step ahead of your spouse.  Secondly, and almost as equally important, learn how to say *"Yes, Dear"* often and with a smile.  Good night everybody.
> ...



Nothing like a good ear smooching


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 1, 2014)

I've noticed that only the "bestest" ladies post in the coffee shop...


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 1, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


Or the threat of a big hickey on the neck.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 1, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Did I ever mention that I have an ear lobe fetish??


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 1, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Come here! Let me whisper a secret.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 1, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Margs mom, 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
Blackhawks mom, 
Newby's mom, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
 Sheilas sore foot and friend Shirley,
Meister and his mom,
Testarosa
Drake's injured friend, 
PixieStix's sister, 
Hollie's stepdad, 
Coyote's father-in-law, 
Spoonie, Ringel, Sheila, and 007's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Avg-Joe & furry companion Boo
Pix,
Becki!!! and Beckis hubby,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Ernie and his friend Royce's family, especially Alisha, as they prepare for the final goodbye,
Sheila and Andrew,
Noomi's post surgery healing.
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and cousin,
Mertex as she prepares for the final goodbye for her friend,
Ringel and his family in transition and Mrs. Ringel's impending surgery,
Grandma and family dealing with death of extended family member,
Sheila's impending surgery,
Ollie's daughter Angie and his youngest brother,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and Sunshine.







P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 1, 2014)

Good Sunday morning to everyone, hope you are enjoying your start into June!


Today's celeb no. 1 drinking coffee (no, she is not a favorite role-model in my book, but a celeb nonetheless):








Paris Hilton


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 1, 2014)

Today's celeb no. 2 drinking coffee (and he IS a good role model and a good guy in my book):








Eddie Murphy


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 1, 2014)

And, today's coffee funnies:


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 1, 2014)

I guess I would post here more often if I had something nice to say...


----------



## Noomi (Jun 1, 2014)

Evening everyone.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 1, 2014)

Good morning, all. Leaving in about 10 minutes to drop my daughter off to catch the airport shuttle. She is going down to Austin for a conference. I will be heading to the pool thereafter for a couple of laps.


----------



## KissMy (Jun 1, 2014)

Good morning (I think)

I need coffee IV drip . . . . STAT


----------



## R.D. (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 1, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> I guess I would post here more often if I had something nice to say...



Rejoice in the day's beauty.

Unless you are caught in a tornado alley, then run like hell.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 1, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  Good to see that KissMy dropped by again.  

Looking forward to our probably first 90 degree day today, but it is June and usually the hottest month of the year for us.  Drinking coffee and trying to get my body to agree that it should be up - headed over to the rehab center to lead the Sunday worship service for the residents there after while.  Hombre goes to help the folks with the hymnbooks, finding the page to sing and such.  I think God won't mind if we skip our regular church service in order to do that.  Half my congregation will sleep through it, some will be off in their own little world somewhere, but for those who do come to participate and are able to do so, they really make it special for those of us blessed to be in that ministry.

So here's hoping everybody has a great Sunday.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 1, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I would post here more often if I had something nice to say...
> ...




Good advice, [MENTION=20412]JakeStarkey[/MENTION]

The weather here is, as the Germans say: "Postkartkenperfekt"

(I bet I need not have to translate that).




My little 7-year old and I, we went "swimming" from 10:00-14:00, but were more often than not in the big olympic sized pool and she was really willing to actually swim. I had to lecture her some and give her that famous "Papa" look, but I think it's really sinking in with her that the ability to really be able to swim well could one day be a life-saver for her - or someone else.

I love swimming. Always have. And at 50, I've decided to get my speed and endurance back, so I'm doing major laps on the weekends when the little one is not visiting Papa. I explained that to her and she looked a little as if she felt left out, so I  explained to her if she wanted a bigger piece of the pie, so to speak, then she would need to apply herself.

She then looked at me and said in perfect English: "no sweat, no gain, Papa."

That was a great moment.

Watching a child grow up  and being a part of it is by far the greatest blessing from G-d that I can think of.  These are the moments that make life really worth living, imo.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 1, 2014)

R.D. said:


>



Har! its my birthday this month. My sister is taking me for lunch, and giving me the third series of Game of Thrones.


----------



## Jughead (Jun 1, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I would post here more often if I had something nice to say...
> ...



Yup...or run for the hills...


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 1, 2014)

Jughead said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Or the valleys.


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 1, 2014)

just saying hello before I get on the road and head home..

Have any of you guys ever tried a navigation site called Waze?    you can down load it to your phone for free.  it gives you multiple options for your trip and you pick the one you want.  it points out where all of the traffic and construction are and if there is a delay recommends an alternate route.  it points out where all the cops are too and warns you when you are coming up on them.  its user interactive so when you pass by where they are you can click yes, till there or no, they've moved.   that helps keep the site current.  almost like the old CB concept.     really cool.   check it out.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## Pogo (Jun 1, 2014)

R.D. said:


>



In before Ringel ....


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 1, 2014)

R.D. said:


>



Hello Ward.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 1, 2014)

One of the estate items none of my other brothers want is my dads (payed for) 2004 Ram 1500 quad-cab loaded to the gills with only 32000 miles on it.  Guess what I'm getting..........  






Basically gets almost the same MPG as my 97 Ram 1500 regular cab stripped down (6 banger) that needs minor transmission work........


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 1, 2014)

Well, it took 4 years, but I've finally been stung by a scorpion in this house.  Little bastard was in my shirt after I got out of the shower and got me on my shoulder.


----------



## Againsheila (Jun 1, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Today's celeb no. 2 drinking coffee (and he IS a good role model and a good guy in my book):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw him do a comedy routine once.  I couldn't get past the first 5 minutes.  If he talks that way IRL, which I'm pretty sure he does, he's far from a role model in my book.


----------



## Againsheila (Jun 1, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> One of the estate items none of my other brothers want is my dads (payed for) 2004 Ram 1500 quad-cab loaded to the gills with only 32000 miles on it.  Guess what I'm getting..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mean, you aren't giving that to me?  I'm so hurt.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 1, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > One of the estate items none of my other brothers want is my dads (payed for) 2004 Ram 1500 quad-cab loaded to the gills with only 32000 miles on it.  Guess what I'm getting..........
> ...



Depends on what I get in return........  I ain't cheap but I'm easy........


----------



## Pogo (Jun 1, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



That's my home yer talkin' about...


----------



## Sherry (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 1, 2014)

We're back from the rehab center--my sermonette this morning was on 'strength'--and now I'm trying to muster some to make tuna sandwiches.


----------



## Againsheila (Jun 1, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



You do know I've been married for 33 years, right?


----------



## Pogo (Jun 1, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



Didn't you just tell us women get divorced because they know how to drive?  

Just say-yin'...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 1, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



And your point is?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 1, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> We're back from the rehab center--my sermonette this morning was on 'strength'--and now I'm trying to muster some to make tuna sandwiches.




You give sermons?!?!?!





Need to finish building that soapbox, after all.....


----------



## Againsheila (Jun 1, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



No, I said that's what my mom believed was the reason behind the high divorce rate.  Seems to be a lot of people that are really bad at reading comprehension.


----------



## Againsheila (Jun 1, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



You got me, I forget, old age will do that do you.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 1, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...


Watch out, here comes Arte Johnson........


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 1, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Good to see that KissMy dropped by again.
> 
> Looking forward to our probably first 90 degree day today, but it is June and usually the hottest month of the year for us.  Drinking coffee and trying to get my body to agree that it should be up - headed over to the rehab center to lead the Sunday worship service for the residents there after while.  Hombre goes to help the folks with the hymnbooks, finding the page to sing and such.  I think God won't mind if we skip our regular church service in order to do that.  Half my congregation will sleep through it, some will be off in their own little world somewhere, but for those who do come to participate and are able to do so, they really make it special for those of us blessed to be in that ministry.
> 
> So here's hoping everybody has a great Sunday.



Funny, here it snowed a bunch up on the mountains yesterday.  I was fortunate enough to have to change another hydraulic pump, while the horizontal rain soaked everything that was not covered by my windbreaker.  Right now, it's 49F and still raining.  At least it isn't too windy where I am now.
Girls are on their way, had a glitch out of Fayetteville and got re-routed from Dulles to Baltimore.  But they will catch up with their original flight from Seattle to Anchorage and arrive as scheduled.  (I'll have time to catch GoT!)
I'm thinking that worshiping with the residents of the rehab center will more than adequately excuse you and Hombre from regular church services.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 1, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Well, it took 4 years, but I've finally been stung by a scorpion in this house.  Little bastard was in my shirt after I got out of the shower and got me on my shoulder.



Are you OK?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 1, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it took 4 years, but I've finally been stung by a scorpion in this house.  Little bastard was in my shirt after I got out of the shower and got me on my shoulder.
> ...



Think of a bee sting.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 1, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



Old age will do what to you? People tell me that I am over the hill but I don't remember no stinking hill, do you?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 1, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



That's not too bad.  Scorpions get some great press, killers that they're supposed to be.
Glad it isn't too bad.


----------



## Againsheila (Jun 1, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



All I wanna know is if it's downhill from here on, how come it's so much harder to move?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 1, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



If you stop moving...that is when the trouble starts. Got to keep moving no matter how hard it gets.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 1, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Of the 1,000+ known species of scorpion, only 25 have venom that is deadly to humans.  Almost all are found in Asia and the African continent.


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 1, 2014)

I just read, alice from the Brady Bunch died


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 1, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DHCYedb-hw]frog man dance - i like to move it by ME - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## Montrovant (Jun 1, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I haven't been stung by a bee in quite a long time, but that's what I've been told it's like.  It wasn't terrible, but it was really annoying.  I don't like feeling unsafe putting on my clothes.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 1, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> I just read, alice from the Brady Bunch died



I just read that too.  Sad.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 1, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Better than feeling unsafe taking your clothes off.........


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 1, 2014)

The little one is 5 years old!

She's in the bath right now.  We were lucky enough to get to keep her overnight; she's on her dad's time this week and we only expected to have her for a few hours today, but we found out yesterday we'd get to keep her until tomorrow.  We're not having her birthday party until next Sunday, she won't be back with us till Friday and there are a number of relatives coming this weekend.

I bought her an ice cream cake for today (ok, maybe it was more for me than her ) and we're going to have some after this bath, sit and watch a little something on tv before she goes to bed.  

Then tomorrow after she leaves I'm probably going to start working on another, surprise, pinata....this time I'm going to use a long, thin balloon and eventually turn it into a snake.  That should be much easier than my attempt at a unicorn.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 1, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> The little one is 5 years old!
> 
> She's in the bath right now.  We were lucky enough to get to keep her overnight; she's on her dad's time this week and we only expected to have her for a few hours today, but we found out yesterday we'd get to keep her until tomorrow.  We're not having her birthday party until next Sunday, she won't be back with us till Friday and there are a number of relatives coming this weekend.
> 
> ...



If your buying ice cream cakes I'll have a Coffee Lovers......


----------



## Pogo (Jun 1, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> I just read, alice from the Brady Bunch died



RIP Schultzie...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXpi9-n5GpM]Love That Bob - Bob Butters Beck,Beck Butters Better - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 1, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...


Years ago, a co-worker turned 60 and I told him "It's all down hill from here."
To which he replied, "Hell no! It's up hill, every $%*#@ step of the way."

I finally understand.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 1, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


>



I did that earlier....  for about two hours......


----------



## Grandma (Jun 1, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Har! its my birthday this month. My sister is taking me for lunch, and giving me the third series of Game of Thrones.



Happy upcoming birthday!


----------



## Mertex (Jun 1, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



That's cause you haven't reached the top, yet....keep climbing....


----------



## Mertex (Jun 1, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Hope he doesn't live in Arizona.

The Arizona bark scorpion (Centruroides sculpturatus) is the only deadly scorpion present in the U.S. Both its scientific and common names have changed throughout the years. Sometimes it is sometimes referred to as the sculptured scorpion. It can grow up to around 8 cm by the time it reaches its adult stage.
Deadly Scorpions - Are Scorpions Deadly?


----------



## Againsheila (Jun 1, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > I just read, alice from the Brady Bunch died
> ...



She fell in her bathroom and hit her head.  Never work up.  She was 88.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 1, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I'm in Georgia.  These scorpions are a nuisance rather than a real danger.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 2, 2014)

The worst thing about being back at work is that I have to wear a bra again.

They are the most annoying things ever invented.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 2, 2014)

Noomi said:


> The worst thing about being back at work is that I have to wear a bra again.
> 
> They are the most annoying things ever invented.



This is my mom...


----------



## Noomi (Jun 2, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > The worst thing about being back at work is that I have to wear a bra again.
> ...



I wholeheartedly agree with your mum!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 2, 2014)

The day and evening got away from me again, so I'll catch up with everything in the morning.

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Margs mom, 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
Blackhawks mom, 
Newby's mom, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
 Sheilas sore foot and friend Shirley,
Meister and his mom,
Testarosa
Drake's injured friend, 
PixieStix's sister, 
Hollie's stepdad, 
Coyote's father-in-law, 
Spoonie, Ringel, Sheila, and 007's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Avg-Joe & furry companion Boo
Pix,
Becki!!! and Beckis hubby,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Ernie and his friend Royce's family, especially Alisha, as they prepare for the final goodbye,
Sheila and Andrew,
Noomi's post surgery healing.
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and cousin,
Mertex as she prepares for the final goodbye for her friend,
Ringel and his family in transition and Mrs. Ringel's impending surgery,
Grandma and family dealing with death of extended family member,
Sheila's impending surgery,
Ollie's daughter Angie and his youngest brother,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and Sunshine.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 2, 2014)

Noomi said:


> The worst thing about being back at work is that I have to wear a bra again.
> 
> They are the most annoying things ever invented.



They can be annoying for men who are trying to undo them as well...


----------



## Sherry (Jun 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > The worst thing about being back at work is that I have to wear a bra again.
> ...



A real man can do it one-handed.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 2, 2014)

Good morning, America (and the world), time to rise and shine, throw back the covers and  greet Monday with CARPE DIEM!!!


Today's celeb no. 1 drinking coffee:








Lauren Bacall

And for the ladyfolk out there:




(She really did have a husky voice...)


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 2, 2014)

Today's celeb no. 2 drinking coffee:








Federico Fellini.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 2, 2014)

And, today's coffee funnies!






















-and-


----------



## Noomi (Jun 2, 2014)

I have a job interview on Thursday! 
It wasn't even for the job I applied for, either. I applied for front of counter service at a local petrol station, and the boss called me tonight, told me the position had been filled, but that something had come up in the kitchens. He went through the resumes, saw mine, and wondered if I might be interested in it. I said hell yes, so interview on Thursday.  If I get it, I will work weekends. Very happy right now. Fingers crossed for me please!


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 2, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


Real men use their teeth!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 2, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Thank you, Sherry, thank you!!!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 2, 2014)

Good morning, Coffee Shop crew.  Well, it's Monday.  Got a routine appointment with the foot doctor at 0900 which means I will have to leave home at 0800 to get there.  Had my coffee and have given the 3 hound doggies their treat this morning.  Hot and muggy night last night.  Turned the A/C on for the first time this year.  Slept like a baby.  I slept so well that I'm afraid it may interfere with my planned afternoon nap!  Got a few errands to run while I'm in Rockford.  Something tells me that Mrs. BBD is going to want me to take her out to lunch while we are in Rockford...  Anyway, except for some rain the weatherman is calling for, should be a pretty good day here.  Hope everybody else has a great day too.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 2, 2014)

Good morning.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, America (and the world), time to rise and shine, throw back the covers and  greet Monday with CARPE DIEM!!!
> 
> 
> Today's celeb no. 1 drinking coffee:
> ...


I always thought Bacall was great, but that is the ugliest pair of pants on a woman I have ever seen.....they look like Dickies.....glad they don't make them like that anymore.


----------



## Jughead (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## KissMy (Jun 2, 2014)

OMG - It's already Monday Morning!!!!!!!!!!!

The Wife just lost her only van key while on a 2 mile walk with the dogs.  I have been telling her every since she bought it with only one key that she had best spend the money to get a second one made because having 2 keys unlocks program mode allowing us to load 8 cheap key copies into the security memory.

Now we have to pay $100 get it towed to the dealer & pay them $300 to program a new key.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 2, 2014)

I think I'm gonna fix me some of these in just a moment.....


----------



## R.D. (Jun 2, 2014)

Noomi said:


> The worst thing about being back at work is that I have to wear a bra again.
> 
> They are the most annoying things ever invented.



TMI


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 2, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, America (and the world), time to rise and shine, throw back the covers and  greet Monday with CARPE DIEM!!!
> ...





I guarantee you that, as a man, I was not thinking of her pants.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 2, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Good morning.




Guten Morgen, Jake!!!


----------



## boedicca (Jun 2, 2014)

Mornin' All!






And I think Lauren looks classy.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 2, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Mornin' All!
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Hawt, hawt, hawt!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 2, 2014)

KissMy said:


> OMG - It's already Monday Morning!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The Wife just lost her only van key while on a 2 mile walk with the dogs.  I have been telling her every since she bought it with only one key that she had best spend the money to get a second one made because having 2 keys unlocks program mode allowing us to load 8 cheap key copies into the security memory.
> 
> Now we have to pay $100 get it towed to the dealer & pay them $300 to program a new key.



Wow.  Do you have the owner's manual?  Sometimes a locksmith can use that to make a new key and they would do it for a lot less than $400.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 2, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, America (and the world), time to rise and shine, throw back the covers and  greet Monday with CARPE DIEM!!!
> ...



Those were high fashion though back in the 40's, 50's, and I believe the 60's.  Going through my mom's stuff after she died, she had several pair packed away in an old trunk.  My nieces took care of all the old clothes so I don't know what they did with them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 2, 2014)

Good morning everybody.   I am torn whether to go with Hombre to his doctor's appointment for both a routine checkup and also to check out a new area of concern  - or to attend the funeral of our eldest Senior Saint at the same time.  It will come to me what to do though.

Hope everybody is having a good Monday.  We're looking forward to a stretch of days in the low 90's but that is very pleasant for us this time of year.  The only problem is you dress for the 90 degree weather but when you go into restaurants, it feels like sub arctic temps--uncomfortably cool.  And you feel silly taking a sweater with you in June in Albuquerque.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 2, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


I wish they would come back

For the office especially it's the look I prefer.


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 2, 2014)

can someone tell me how it can be monday already.   Hope everyone had a great weekend.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 2, 2014)

Well, this morning I take the wife in for her fibroid surgery so prayers would be appreciated.  If ya don't pray, no problem, we can't all be perfect.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 2, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> can someone tell me how it can be monday already.   Hope everyone had a great weekend.



1000 miles per hour..........  24000 miles per day..........


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Spoonman (Jun 2, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > can someone tell me how it can be monday already.   Hope everyone had a great weekend.
> ...



someone needs to find a way to slow the earths rotation down on the weekends


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 2, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...




Uh, I would advise against that....


The Geophysical Effects of the Earth's Slowing Rotation!


----------



## KissMy (Jun 2, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > OMG - It's already Monday Morning!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



I checked with 2 locksmiths a couple years ago when she got the van. It has a progressive electronic key code. They said you must have 2 keys to enable program mode to accept more keys, otherwise you have to go to the dealer. I have done that 2 key program procedure on other vehicles with the same system. It is spelled out in the owners manual. That is why I was on her ass about getting another key made at the dealer even though it cost $100 at the time. Now with no keys it cost a lot more.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 2, 2014)

Here's the situation:

My boss announced his retirement Friday morning.  It's effective next January.  He further said that he would come back in the capacity of Modernization Coordinator.

Now, we already have someone in that position.  She works very hard and does a great job.  Modernization is where a lot of money is spent.  A lot of contractors submit bids and there is a lot of politics involved.

I asked him if this does not constitute double dipping.  He will take the state pension AND a salary as Modernization Coordinator.

That's when he shouted me down and called me an idiot!  Did I mention he made his announcement at a meeting in front of the entire staff?

I think, when asked that question, he could have taken one of three courses of action.  He could have answered the question honestly.  If it wasn't double dipping he could have explained how with and honest answer.  If it is double dipping, he could have answered honestly, even with an explanation showing how he deserved it or could get away with it.


The second course of action would be to concoct a lie he thinks everyone could find credible.

The third course would be to shout down the questioner and call him an idiot.

Which course of action would a leader take?

I'm applying for his job.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 2, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Here's the situation:
> 
> My boss announced his retirement Friday morning.  It's effective next January.  He further said that he would come back in the capacity of Modernization Coordinator.
> 
> ...





Go for it!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



So eventually I'll no longer need a moon bounce?  Cool!


----------



## peach174 (Jun 2, 2014)

Morning All !


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 2, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...




Depends on what bounces you out of the bed to begin with!!


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 2, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...


Maybe Al Gore would be interested . He could tie it in to Climate Change. Could be money in this.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 2, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Some here might see that as crossing the no politics line.  
I think it's borderline at best.  Just a friendly heads up.


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 2, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...


Thanks, but no politics intended. Strictly financial.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 2, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.   I am torn whether to go with Hombre to his doctor's appointment for both a routine checkup and also to check out a new area of concern  - or to attend the funeral of our eldest Senior Saint at the same time.  It will come to me what to do though.
> 
> Hope everybody is having a good Monday.  We're looking forward to a stretch of days in the low 90's but that is very pleasant for us this time of year.  The only problem is you dress for the 90 degree weather but when you go into restaurants, it feels like sub arctic temps--uncomfortably cool.  And you feel silly taking a sweater with you in June in Albuquerque.




My two cents:  I'd prioritize the living and go with the hubby if the new area of concern is something serious.  The moral support and having an advocate to ask questions make a big difference to the patient.


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## R.D. (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Darkwind (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Hossfly (Jun 2, 2014)

Darkwind said:


>


Nothing sweeter than a Pug kiss!


----------



## Pogo (Jun 2, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



All ya gotta do is move toward one of the poles.  See the fine print.

Advertised speed valid only at equator.  Spin speed not recommended for TV pundits.  Side effects may include dizziness, vertigo or Libra.  Call your doctor if rotation stops after four hours.


Speakin'-a-witch, based on all the "bad gateways" I keep getting the site must have moved its servers to Novosibirsk... some thread's gunna have to moult again.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 2, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



They had these on Fashion Queens last night.  The girl had a slight middy shirt with the trousers and a blazer.  She looked smoking hot.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 2, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Those were high fashion though back in the 40's, 50's, and I believe the 60's.  Going through my mom's stuff after she died, she had several pair packed away in an old trunk.  My nieces took care of all the old clothes so I don't know what they did with them.
> ...



Those ladies have nothing on me


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 2, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Oh everyone knows that.  

I'm saying they're always a good look and I think they're making a comeback.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 2, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Hm... if that's "hot" I'll have a "frigid" please


----------



## R.D. (Jun 2, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/OCCSItlrP0A]So papa, how do you like the iPad we got you - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pogo (Jun 2, 2014)

R.D. said:


> So papa, how do you like the iPad we got you - YouTube


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 2, 2014)

The wife came out of the OR at 1330 hours (1:30pm for you uninitiated.....).  She was supposed to be out by 12:30 but I guess the fibroids were that big it took longer.  They're keeping her overnight, either for observation and or revenue bumping.......... not sure which.  She's sleeping now so I came home to check on the cats and feed them then I'll go back later this afternoon.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 2, 2014)

Pogo said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > So papa, how do you like the iPad we got you - YouTube



He used it as a cutting board


----------



## Pogo (Jun 2, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Oh.  Couldn't even see what he was using.

You mean --- there isn't an app for that?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 2, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



What have you been smoking? 

"Smoking hot" involves sensuality from my perspective.. granted, I am a guy and all.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 2, 2014)

Found object:


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 2, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



I think real fashion is sensual.  Slutty is out.  Keep it in the bedroom, I'd never go out on the street the way some of these crazies do just to get attention.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jun 2, 2014)

We rescued a young pregnant cat on Easter. Actually she just showed up. We live in the country and I'm sure someone just dumped her because she was pregnant. Anyway, here are the 2 kittens she had Saturday.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 2, 2014)

Sweet!!


----------



## Pogo (Jun 2, 2014)

For you motorcycle enthusiasts.... this was taken exactly 70 years ago, probably in West Texas


----------



## Jughead (Jun 2, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Those loose trousers in the picture have their advantages. They appear to have lots of pocket room in the front. Perfect for carrying a couple of sandwiches, one in each pocket.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 2, 2014)

Back from the hospital.  The wife is pretty much sleeping most of the time which is a good thing.  Found out why the surgery took and extra hour, they went in to take out 3 large fibroids and ended up removing 18.  She's on some good pain meds so she should get lots of sleep and I should be able to bring her home tomorrow.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 2, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Good morning, Coffee Shop crew.  Well, it's Monday.  Got a routine appointment with the foot doctor at 0900 which means I will have to leave home at 0800 to get there.  Had my coffee and have given the 3 hound doggies their treat this morning.  Hot and muggy night last night.  Turned the A/C on for the first time this year.  Slept like a baby.  I slept so well that I'm afraid it may interfere with my planned afternoon nap!  Got a few errands to run while I'm in Rockford.  Something tells me that Mrs. BBD is going to want me to take her out to lunch while we are in Rockford...  Anyway, except for some rain the weatherman is calling for, should be a pretty good day here.  Hope everybody else has a great day too.



Hope the appointment went well.



JakeStarkey said:


> Good morning.



Hello!



Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.   I am torn whether to go with Hombre to his doctor's appointment for both a routine checkup and also to check out a new area of concern  - or to attend the funeral of our eldest Senior Saint at the same time.  It will come to me what to do though.
> 
> Hope everybody is having a good Monday.  We're looking forward to a stretch of days in the low 90's but that is very pleasant for us this time of year.  The only problem is you dress for the 90 degree weather but when you go into restaurants, it feels like sub arctic temps--uncomfortably cool.  And you feel silly taking a sweater with you in June in Albuquerque.



Go with Hombre.  As someone already said, go with the living.



Ringel05 said:


> Back from the hospital.  The wife is pretty much sleeping most of the time which is a good thing.  Found out why the surgery took and extra hour, they went in to take out 3 large fibroids and ended up removing 18.  She's on some good pain meds so she should get lots of sleep and I should be able to bring her home tomorrow.



Glad the surgery went well, but wow, 18 fibroids! I hope the removal of them means she is feeling better than she was. Here's hoping for a quick recovery.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 2, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...


----------



## Noomi (Jun 2, 2014)

Foxy, you can take me off the vigil list now.  I am doing well and almost fully healed. 

This morning I had to pull out one of my stitches - it was two inches long and dangling down the back of my throat, as it failed to dissolve properly. Eww, lol.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 3, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Margs mom, 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
Blackhawks mom, 
Newby's mom, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
 Sheilas sore foot and friend Shirley,
Meister and his mom,
Testarosa
Drake's injured friend, 
PixieStix's sister, 
Hollie's stepdad, 
Coyote's father-in-law, 
Spoonie, Ringel, Sheila, and 007's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Avg-Joe & furry companion Boo
Pix,
Becki!!! and Beckis hubby,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Ernie and his friend Royce's family, especially Alisha, as they prepare for the final goodbye,
Sheila and Andrew,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and cousin,
Mertex as she prepares for the final goodbye for her friend,
Ringel and his family in transition and post surgery healing for Mrs. Ringel
Grandma and family dealing with death of extended family member,
Sheila's impending surgery,
Ollie's daughter Angie and his youngest brother,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and Sunshine.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## KissMy (Jun 3, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > OMG - It's already Monday Morning!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Woo-Hew! I walked the same route & found the key. I am usually not a fan of her big pink key strap, but I was happy to see it laying beside the road today. I bet she still won't get another key made before disaster happens again. I can see I will have to take care of this, even though it's her van.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 3, 2014)

Good morning, everyone.


Today's celeb are *two Mr. Spocks*  :


Here is *Mr. Spock no. 1 *drinking coffee:








Leonard Nimoy, the original Spock (Star Trek: TOS), drinking coffee on board a plane, next to William Shatner (Captain Kirk)


A little more Spock trivia for you:






That's Spock (Leonard Nimoy) in the 1960s, jamming at the drums with none other than:

Adam West (Batman)


Holy smokes, Batman!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 3, 2014)

Here is *Spock no. 2 *drinking coffee:








Zachary Quinto (the new Spock in the latest movie series), with Zoe Zaldana (Lt. Uhura) in his lap.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 3, 2014)

For the menfolk out there who might not be so hot on double spocks, here is something purty:









Camille Lund


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 3, 2014)

And today's coffee funnies:


----------



## Noomi (Jun 3, 2014)

Great class back tonight! Congratulated my two Sensei's for getting their black belts - black looks good on Tracy! My legs were so weak, though. I guess that is what you get for not exercising for 8 days!


----------



## Jughead (Jun 3, 2014)

Today is Confederate Memorial Day in Louisiana, Kentucky, and Tennessee in order to honor those who died fighting for the Confederate States of America during the American Civil War.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 3, 2014)

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 3, 2014)

Good Morning!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 3, 2014)

Good morning, everybody!  Beautiful day here in my neck of the woods.  Coffee was super good this morning.  Waiting on the guy to come fix the window in the bathroom.  Waiting for my cardiologists' nurse to call with some med changes for me.  Waiting for Taco, Jingles, and Nellie to come back in from outside.  Waiting on a second cup of coffee.  I seem to be waiting for a lot of stuff this morning.  Hope everybody has a great day and everything comes up roses.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 3, 2014)

Morning!

Kitty loves his coffee


----------



## pacer (Jun 3, 2014)

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 3, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Good morning, everybody! Beautiful day here in my neck of the woods. Coffee was super good this morning. Waiting on the guy to come fix the window in the bathroom. Waiting for my cardiologists' nurse to call with some med changes for me. Waiting for Taco, Jingles, and Nellie to come back in from outside. Waiting on a second cup of coffee. I seem to be waiting for a lot of stuff this morning. Hope everybody has a great day and everything comes up roses.


 A second cup? Yessir! 





​


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 3, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, everybody! Beautiful day here in my neck of the woods. Coffee was super good this morning. Waiting on the guy to come fix the window in the bathroom. Waiting for my cardiologists' nurse to call with some med changes for me. Waiting for Taco, Jingles, and Nellie to come back in from outside. Waiting on a second cup of coffee. I seem to be waiting for a lot of stuff this morning. Hope everybody has a great day and everything comes up roses.
> ...


being alive and feeling good is my caffiene


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 3, 2014)

Grapes.  Green grapes.  I think I shall have some.  Anybody want a grape?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 3, 2014)

"The Grapes of Dog"


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 3, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  Going to be another toasty one for us today--they are predicting that we may get a couple of record high temps this week.

Hombre got a good check up yesterday--he was terrified his worse cancer was coming back but the doc said nope, everything looked good.  Needless to say I am regarding that as answered prayer.  He has one more little teensy one that just came on recently on his right ear to go--scheduled to be removed in late July--but after what he has been through that should be a piece of cake.  Moral of story--you guys wear a hat that shades your ears and use a high grade sunscreen if you are outside a lot.

Today is my day to declutterfy all closets meaning I will be boxing up a LOT of stuff to go to the Salvation Army or whoever will come pick it up.  So another cup of coffee and to work I go. . . . 

A friend just e-mailed me this link and it was so good I wanted to share it.  Be sure your speakers are turned way up.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201870505357473


----------



## R.D. (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## Pogo (Jun 3, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> "The Grapes of Dog"



"The Grapes of Rathskeller"


----------



## Againsheila (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 3, 2014)

Hombre remarked as we were having breakfast:  "What a difference a day makes."  He was referring to getting up this morning feeling great and looking forward to his day.  Yesterday morning he got up with dread and fear expecting the worse news from the doctor.

And I had to smile at Kissmy's post.  Do you know what it must have felt like finding that key on the path?  It would be like finding two or three hundred dollar bills.

But sometimes it can be bittersweet too.

Reminds me of back in Kansas, the juvenile probation officers (and his family) were among our best friends.  And his kids were about the same age as ours.  But his oldest, a really sweet girl with a bit of rebellion in her, just couldn't win.  When she succumbed to peer pressure and cut class with her friends, the minute she entered the mall she found herself face to face with her mother.  The night she went our her bedroom window to go to a nearby party that was verbotten because it was on a school night, she hadn't gotten a block from the house before she was picked up by a cop for teenage curfew violation--they were doing an intentional sweep that night.

And there was the week the daughter was supposed to be at a debate meet and when she got home announced that she had lost her $1,000 retainer somewhere in that neighboring city.  So that weekend we were out at the lake--20 minutes from town--with her folks the next day and lo and behold we spy a retainer almost buried in the sand on the beach.  The Mom says it looked a whole lot like her daughters.  And surprise!!  It was.  Turns out there was no debate meet.   What are the odds?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 3, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Going to be another toasty one for us today--they are predicting that we may get a couple of record high temps this week.
> 
> Hombre got a good check up yesterday--he was terrified his worse cancer was coming back but the doc said nope, everything looked good.  Needless to say I am regarding that as answered prayer.  He has one more little teensy one that just came on recently on his right ear to go--scheduled to be removed in late July--but after what he has been through that should be a piece of cake.  Moral of story--you guys wear a hat that shades your ears and use a high grade sunscreen if you are outside a lot.
> 
> ...



I love hearing about good news like that and  for sharing that link. 

Off to the library this evening and then tomorrow an early 6 am start. Going to be busy which I suppose is a good thing because it keeps me out of mischief.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 3, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > The worst thing about being back at work is that I have to wear a bra again.
> ...



Your mom sounds like a cool lady!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 3, 2014)

Againsheila said:


>


----------



## Pogo (Jun 3, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, everybody! Beautiful day here in my neck of the woods. Coffee was super good this morning. Waiting on the guy to come fix the window in the bathroom. Waiting for my cardiologists' nurse to call with some med changes for me. Waiting for Taco, Jingles, and Nellie to come back in from outside. Waiting on a second cup of coffee. I seem to be waiting for a lot of stuff this morning. Hope everybody has a great day and everything comes up roses.
> ...



  Well done Becki.  I know that place -- it's one of my favorite coffee shops in Montréal.  (one of them - it's a chain)


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 3, 2014)

I had my very first alcoholic beverage at an iconic place in Denver called "Joe Awful Coffee".  I was 19, definitely under age, and on the way to Pocatello ID with my college Press Club group to attend a college Press Club convention.  But the place was dark, and when I gave the server my New Mexico driver's license with tiny white print on a black background, he apparently couldn't read it or just pretended to.  I got my daquiri.  And loved it.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 3, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, America (and the world), time to rise and shine, throw back the covers and  greet Monday with CARPE DIEM!!!
> ...



Back in the day when camel toes were unheard of and probably would have been considered tacky.


----------



## Againsheila (Jun 3, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> I had my very first alcoholic beverage at an iconic place in Denver called "Joe Awful Coffee".  I was 19, definitely under age, and on the way to Pocatello ID with my college Press Club group to attend a college Press Club convention.  But the place was dark, and when I gave the server my New Mexico driver's license with tiny white print on a black background, he apparently couldn't read it or just pretended to.  I got my daquiri.  And loved it.



I remember when I was 18 and my dad was bringing me back home from college one time.  We stopped at this little restaurant in North Bend and he ordered a drink, so I ordered a drink when the waitress asked.  He didn't say a word until she left, then he leaned over and said, "You better drink it!"


----------



## Mertex (Jun 3, 2014)

Our upstairs AC unit went out today....having to replace the whole thing...and we have no AC in the bedrooms tonight.....argh................have to drag out the fans.

But, at least we got a no-interest plan from Wells Fargo....I hate paying interest, so this is the only good thing about the whole situation....


----------



## Jughead (Jun 3, 2014)

lol...looks like folks are willing to eat anything without asking what they're eating...provided it's free...
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYdjzElgGow"]Free Food Sample[/ame]


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 3, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Our upstairs AC unit went out today....having to replace the whole thing...and we have no AC in the bedrooms tonight.....argh................have to drag out the fans.
> 
> But, at least we got a no-interest plan from Wells Fargo....I hate paying interest, so this is the only good thing about the whole situation....



BTDT! We obtained a no interest loan and a couple of grand off because of opting for a high efficiency HVAC system. It included a 12v DC motor that constantly circulates the air through a HEPA filter. Costs less to run that the old unit so I am glad we opted for those extras.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 3, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Our upstairs AC unit went out today....having to replace the whole thing...and we have no AC in the bedrooms tonight.....argh................have to drag out the fans.
> ...




Mr Mertex already explained that he got $500 for getting it before the summer rush, and it's guaranteed for 10 years.....it's all wonderful........


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## Hossfly (Jun 3, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


>


Red sky at night,
Sailor's delight.
Red sky in morning,
Sailors, take warning.

~~ Old Seamen's Proverb


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 3, 2014)

I was tipped off to an Amazon customer review site, topic: Haribo Sugarless Gummi Bears.  This is one example of the customer reviews of this item: 





> Oh man...words cannot express what happened to me after eating these. The Gummi Bear "Cleanse". If you are someone that can tolerate the sugar substitute, enjoy. If you are like the dozens of people that tried my order, RUN!
> 
> First of all, for taste I would rate these a 5. So good. Soft, true-to-taste fruit flavors like the sugar variety...I was a happy camper.
> 
> ...



Tell me you didn't laugh.
http://www.amazon.com/Haribo-Gummi-Bears-Sugar-Free/product-reviews/B000EVQWKC


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 3, 2014)

Well, the girls arrived late Sunday night.  We crashed and then got ready to move camp to the "country" place for the next three weeks.  Of course, the milking does had to brought along, since no one else will take care of them, or their milk.  My daughter has been helping me overcome the disastrous mess that my partner has left around this place.  We took the goats on a "picnic" this afternoon and everyone had a blast.  We had a lesson about triangles a bit ago, learning how to calculate angles and the hypotenuse.  Tomorrow we will be applying our lesson in order to square the stakes we are setting to establish the foundation for our shed.
It's been really neat, having them around.  The girls have been playing and exploring while their mom and I are working.  I have several projects to work on while we are here, too.  Some they will help with, some they can ignore.  
It's so nice to have my family here with me!


----------



## Sherry (Jun 3, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Grapes.  Green grapes.  I think I shall have some.  Anybody want a grape?



I love grapes. I never understood why anyone would want them peeled...I tried it once and was not a fan.



Derideo_Te said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



My mom is awesome...one of the funniest people around. Between her and all of my goofball uncles, I grew up with lots of laughter.


----------



## Againsheila (Jun 3, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Our upstairs AC unit went out today....having to replace the whole thing...and we have no AC in the bedrooms tonight.....argh................have to drag out the fans.
> ...



Where we live, we know more people with boats than air conditioning.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 3, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> I was tipped off to an Amazon customer review site, topic: Haribo Sugarless Gummi Bears.  This is one example of the customer reviews of this item:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The first ingredient is Lycasin, made up primarily of Maltitol a sugar alcohol which our systems cannot digest.  It sits in the gut and "ferments......."
No, the review is not a made up joke.  One reviewer posted that they sent one bag to the Westboro Baptist Church as a donation because "we all know how God hates irregularity."


----------



## Againsheila (Jun 3, 2014)

I went to the gynecologist this morning.  Unfortunately, she found out about my surgery and as a result, I'm going to have to take those stupid shots for 4 weeks after surgery to insure I don't get another blood clot.  Whoopie!  (said sarcastically).  My stomach is gonna be bruised again.  Surgery is on Friday.  Although I have to laugh, in her words "You're not an ass, we want you to live!"  My gynecologist has a great bedside manner.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 3, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I was tipped off to an Amazon customer review site, topic: Haribo Sugarless Gummi Bears.  This is one example of the customer reviews of this item:
> ...



I won't ingest any artificial sugar at all.  Ya gotta read ingredient labels on literally everything now.  _Especially_ if it's got the label "diet", "lite" or "reduced sugar" on it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 3, 2014)

By the way, brought the wife home at 1:30PM, she was itching to get out of the hospital by 10 this morning.  She's doing fine, hurts when she gets up and moves with a constant ache but the gave her Percocet so she 's up for a while then back in bed sleeping for a while.  Appetite is great and she can have whatever she wants, the apple pie ala mode disappeared.....


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 3, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Even, or I should say especially, with most processed deserts (and many foods) the primary sweetener is high fructose corn syrup because it's a fraction of the cost of sugar.  We look for all natural that specifically utilizes sugar as some "all natural" foods still use high fructose corn syrup or we simply make our own so that we control the ingredients that go into it.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 3, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



It would be nice in the summer....but that means monster winters......


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 3, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


No more Bud Light for you!


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 3, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Honey is a healthy natural sweetner, especially clover honey. Also beet sugar.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 3, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...





You want my feet to go dirty?


----------



## Pogo (Jun 3, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Agave syrup in coffee, honey in tea 
When I ran out of agave and forgot to pick some up I went to Stevia.  It got me through.


----------



## Againsheila (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 4, 2014)

Againsheila said:


>



How much would someone have to pay you to do this??

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ksMRivrEgoM]Panic Button - A Box Full Of Spiders - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex (Jun 4, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




*Not even a million dollars......*


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 4, 2014)

oh, my, that was incredibly masculine....


lol...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 4, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Margs mom, 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
Blackhawks mom, 
Newby's mom, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
 Sheilas sore foot and friend Shirley,
Meister and his mom,
Testarosa
Drake's injured friend, 
PixieStix's sister, 
Hollie's stepdad, 
Coyote's father-in-law, 
Spoonie, Ringel, Sheila, and 007's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Avg-Joe & furry companion Boo
Pix,
Becki!!! and Beckis hubby,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Ernie and his friend Royce's family, especially Alisha, as they prepare for the final goodbye,
Sheila and Andrew,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and cousin,
Mertex as she prepares for the final goodbye for her friend,
Ringel and his family in transition and post surgery healing for Mrs. Ringel
Grandma and family dealing with death of extended family member,
Sheila's impending surgery,
Ollie's daughter Angie and his youngest brother,
Stat's aunt,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and Sunshine.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 4, 2014)

Good morning and happy Hump Day!


Today's celeb no. 1 drinking coffee:







Comedienne Tina Fey


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 4, 2014)

Today's celeb no. 2 drinking coffee:








Comedian Jerry Seinfeld


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 4, 2014)

And today's coffee funnies:


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jun 4, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


>



That is too funny.....


----------



## Mertex (Jun 4, 2014)

[MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION] - thank you for adding my name to the prayer list.  My friend's funeral was a week ago Tuesday, it was very sad.  Her family and those of us who enjoyed her friendship will miss her very much..  You can remove my name from the list, your thoughtfulness was very much appreciated.


----------



## KissMy (Jun 4, 2014)

It's pouring rain here today! I love it! I was going to have to water over a 100 trees I planted a couple months ago if it had not rained today. Now I have the day off! Yahoo!!!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 4, 2014)

Well, it's Wednesday.  Good enough reason to have another cup of coffee.


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 4, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Well, it's Wednesday.  Good enough reason to have another cup of coffee.



i can't believe its june already


----------



## Pogo (Jun 4, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Well, it's Wednesday.  Good enough reason to have another cup of coffee.



I've cut way back myself.  I only drink coffee on days that end in Y.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 4, 2014)

Morning !


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 4, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> I went to the gynecologist this morning.  Unfortunately, she found out about my surgery and as a result, I'm going to have to take those stupid shots for 4 weeks after surgery to insure I don't get another blood clot.  Whoopie!  (said sarcastically).  My stomach is gonna be bruised again.  Surgery is on Friday.  Although I have to laugh, in her words "You're not an ass, we want you to live!"  My gynecologist has a great bedside manner.



Thinking of you and best wishes.


----------



## Againsheila (Jun 4, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



There isn't enough money in the world.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## Againsheila (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## Hossfly (Jun 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I sweeten tea with honey and for coffee I just stir it with my thumb.


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 4, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> I was tipped off to an Amazon customer review site, topic: Haribo Sugarless Gummi Bears.  This is one example of the customer reviews of this item:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best read I've had in a month.  That was frikken hilarious.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 4, 2014)

Againsheila said:


>



 

Nikola Tesla - fascinating mind 

This is a good bio: Prodigal Genius

He had an Einsteinic understanding of energy.  One night the earth in Manhattan started rumbling like an earthquake.  Police, having grown used to Tesla's experiments, went to his house to find him hacking a small vibrating machine to death to stop the earthquake.  It was _that_ efficient.  Set up a transmission station sending power (rather than radio waves) _through the air_ and lit up a bank of lights 40 miles away with it, wirelessly.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 4, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



I hate that kind of shit on TV.  I never watched it but I watched this video and I'm kicking myself for it.  It's the kind of thing nightmares are made of.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 4, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> I was tipped off to an Amazon customer review site, topic: Haribo Sugarless Gummi Bears.  This is one example of the customer reviews of this item:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think this guy ate some too.   The Most Embarrassing Private Jet Flight Of All Time . Skip down past the 3rd picture to read story


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 4, 2014)

Mertex said:


> [MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION] - thank you for adding my name to the prayer list.  My friend's funeral was a week ago Tuesday, it was very sad.  Her family and those of us who enjoyed her friendship will miss her very much..  You can remove my name from the list, your thoughtfulness was very much appreciated.



Ditto for me, Foxy. Allisha and the boys are doing pretty well, and I can still feel Royce every time a see a jack at the poker table.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 4, 2014)

Just got my bathroom window fixed.  Been trying for over a year to get it fixed.  In the last year three different repair guys have come to my house to fix the window which only required a new crank thingy to fix it.  Been promised too many time to count about when somebody would be out to my house to fix the window.  The windows are under warranty.  It's surprising how fast it can get fixed when you tell the owner of the business that you are going to sue him if the window isn't fixed within the next 10 days!  I'm a happy camper now because it is one less thing for Mrs. BBD to complain to me about.  Life is good!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 4, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  I wasn't feeling well earlier so went back to bed and decided to allow myself a sick day, just stay in bed and sleep or watch TV.  But I was bored with being sick by 10 o'clock so I'm up and convincing myself that I feel better.  

Temp is in low 80's outside right now but we're predicted to hit 99 today which would be a record high for this day of the year.  The swamp cooler is running efficiently and, as dry as it is, it will keep us  even uncomfortably cool.  And it seems really silly wearing a sweater when it is 99 outside.

Ah well, this too shall pass.  We'll be looking forward to cool fall temperatures and the first snow. . . well, maybe not just yet.

Everybody have a great Wednesday!!!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 4, 2014)

Want me to send Mrs. BBD over with a bowl of chicken and rice soup, Foxy?  Hope you feel better real soon.


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 4, 2014)

ok, thsi struck me as funny as hell


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Look for any ingredient ending in -tose, -cose, or -lose.  They've been getting creative by naming their chemical sweeteners that way, mimicking natural sugar names.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 4, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> By the way, brought the wife home at 1:30PM, she was itching to get out of the hospital by 10 this morning.  She's doing fine, hurts when she gets up and moves with a constant ache but the gave her Percocet so she 's up for a while then back in bed sleeping for a while.  Appetite is great and she can have whatever she wants, the apple pie ala mode disappeared.....



Seems her recovery is going well.  That's good news.  Apple pie ala mode?  Is it dutch apple pie?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 4, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Ditto about the high fructose corn syrup.  Another thing about hfcs is that is manufactured from GMO corn.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it's Wednesday.  Good enough reason to have another cup of coffee.
> ...




Me, too!!!


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 4, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


Or "g", "h".


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 4, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Monta*g*, Diensta*g*, Mittwoc*h*, Donnersta*g*, Freita*g*, Samsta*g*, Sonnta*g*


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 4, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> ok, thsi struck me as funny as hell





He needed a scope to see the taillight?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 4, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



If, and that's big IF, I were drunk or drugged enough to participate in such a venture, I'd still have sense enough to keep my mouth shut.  Otherwise, not enough money for me, either.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 4, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > ok, thsi struck me as funny as hell
> ...







Kind of a statement of our times....


 [MENTION=24208]Spoonman[/MENTION], that was outstanding.


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 4, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



the old  ready, shoot ,  aim technique


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 4, 2014)

ok,  Try it now


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 4, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> ok,  Try it now



Along with everything else he's doing wrong here, he's got no shoes!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm hungry.  Think I'll go whine to Mrs. BBD and see if she will fix me some lunch.


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 4, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > ok,  Try it now
> ...



its not like that watch would conduct any electricity either  lol


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 4, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> I'm hungry.  Think I'll go whine to Mrs. BBD and see if she will fix me some lunch.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 4, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...





Yes. Effective, what?


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 4, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



maybe he is used to flying jets and thinks his projectiles are laser guided


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 4, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...




That could be an option.

Or, he is just a moron.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 4, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Yeah -- the last thing this guy needs is to know what time it is...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...




It's Miller Time!!!


----------



## Pogo (Jun 4, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > ok, thsi struck me as funny as hell
> ...



Oooh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know...

--- It's a GMC (Garage Man's Companion) truck, his bulb is out, and he doesn't have a 'stardriver'.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 4, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Uuuuummmm, all corn has been "GMOed" since the beginning of time......... Not a single ear of corn resembles it's distant relatives.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 4, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> ok,  Try it now




It's trick photography.....those aren't electrical wires....they are clothes lines....


----------



## KissMy (Jun 4, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> ok, thsi struck me as funny as hell



It looks like the gas pressure from the muzzle brake blew out the tail light.


----------



## KissMy (Jun 4, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > ok,  Try it now
> ...



It's defiantly Photoshopped. Normally insulators don't emerge from ones leg. Plus the pole is to neat to be a Mexican Power Pole.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 4, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



I believe i saw this in a video a month or so ago, yes he gets bit. Bad bit.......


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 4, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Electrocuted?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 4, 2014)

Just had one of the most intensive workouts of my life. Arms about to fall off. lol.

But it's a great way to pump out stress.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 4, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Just had one of the most intensive workouts of my life. Arms about to fall off. lol.
> 
> But it's a great way to pump out stress.




Just be careful....don't over do it....


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 4, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



If that's a still from the video i saw, yes,  there was not much hope for the guy...


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 4, 2014)

I went and looked, Wasn't the video i saw.......Sorry...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 4, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Just had one of the most intensive workouts of my life. Arms about to fall off. lol.
> 
> But it's a great way to pump out stress.



TMI........


----------



## Jughead (Jun 4, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


Good Heavens! Don't know why anyone would climb up there, barefoot, and without the proper gear? If the fellow was indeed electrocuted, and the jolt didn't kill him, the fall off the pole most likely would.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 4, 2014)

Jughead said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I didn't see where that video was taken but it's probably India.  Not uncommon.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 4, 2014)

My interview went well, I think. The boss seems like a lovely guy, which is awesome. I now have an idea of what kind of shifts are on offer. Alternate weekends, which means I can attend Saturday mornings training session at least once a fortnight. And the hours are pretty good, too.
I will get a call back later in the afternoon to notify me of my progress.


----------



## alan1 (Jun 4, 2014)

I actually did pretty good at work today.  It was 4:00 pm before I completely tuned out from work.
Officially, it was 5:00 pm before my vacation started, but by 4:00 I had pretty much stopped working.
I usually shut down my laptop between 5:30 and 6:00, but today, I hit the shutdown button at 4:59.
I was done.  At 5:00.
Vacation.  
My daughter gets married Sunday on the 8th.
Mom and Sis fly in tomorrow, so I have a couple days to spend with them at their beach house before the wedding.
The wedding party shows up to a different beach house on Saturday, and we've got that house for a week.
Same island, same beach, same family, same friends.  
A wedding on the beach.
Love and fun and hugs and kisses.
Beautiful daughters and bridesmaids and handsome groomsmen will all be a part.
And yes, my cold-hearted self will cry at this wedding, for joy and love and loss and gain.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 4, 2014)

alan1 said:


> I actually did pretty good at work today.  It was 4:00 pm before I completely tuned out from work.
> Officially, it was 5:00 pm before my vacation started, but by 4:00 I had pretty much stopped working.
> I usually shut down my laptop between 5:30 and 6:00, but today, I hit the shutdown button at 4:59.
> I was done.  At 5:00.
> ...



Love holidays, hope you have good ones.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 4, 2014)

Good night.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 4, 2014)

alan1 said:


> I actually did pretty good at work today.  It was 4:00 pm before I completely tuned out from work.
> Officially, it was 5:00 pm before my vacation started, but by 4:00 I had pretty much stopped working.
> I usually shut down my laptop between 5:30 and 6:00, but today, I hit the shutdown button at 4:59.
> I was done.  At 5:00.
> ...



Have a wonderful day, Alan!


----------



## Sherry (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## alan1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > I actually did pretty good at work today.  It was 4:00 pm before I completely tuned out from work.
> ...



Day?
The vacation is 11 days.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 4, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Good night.


----------



## alan1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Noomi said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > I actually did pretty good at work today.  It was 4:00 pm before I completely tuned out from work.
> ...



Of course we will.  What's not to love about a wedding?


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 4, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



I was talking about the wedding.  All you had to do was say thanks but you had to give me some crap instead.  

Sheesh..


----------



## alan1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



No crap intended.
The PM might shed more light.
The wedding day will be a delight, and I know that is what you meant.
We'll have a week above and beyond the wedding to love and laugh.
Thanks.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 4, 2014)

Having a cat is not easy.  Hobbes is out in the woods again.  I can hear him, like last time, but after calling and calling and then traipsing through the woods even after dark looking for him in the jungle, I can't see where he is.  Then it started raining.  At some points I thought he was moving because the direction of his voice seemed to change but by then it was so dark I was probably just disoriented.

Unless he figures his way out I'll have to wait for morning to figure out where he is.  And I have to leave town tomorrow.

::sigh::


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 4, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Just had one of the most intensive workouts of my life. Arms about to fall off. lol.
> 
> But it's a great way to pump out stress.



Actually, I can think of much better ways to pump out stress...if it's your arms that are about to fall off


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Having a cat is not easy.  Hobbes is out in the woods again.  I can hear him, like last time, but after calling and calling and then traipsing through the woods even after dark looking for him in the jungle, I can't see where he is.  Then it started raining.  At some points I thought he was moving because the direction of his voice seemed to change but by then it was so dark I was probably just disoriented.
> 
> Unless he figures his way out I'll have to wait for morning to figure out where he is.  And I have to leave town tomorrow.
> 
> ::sigh::



He's been gone before and will no doubt be back.  Hopefully no worse for the wear.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 5, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



He didn't shoot the tail light. The muzzle blast blew it out.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 5, 2014)

Well, I got done with a second pinata for the little one today.  It was much better than the first.  I used a long balloon and just made it into a snake.

I just got done a few minutes ago making her a castle out of a large box and some plain wrapping paper.  It was much more work than it sounds, probably because I have little skill for crafts.  Still, it turned out decently enough, even if it is a bit plain.  She'll be able to decorate it when I give it to her, either drawing on it or putting on stickers, which she loves to do.

Now the question is will she love them, or will they be no more than a momentary distraction?


----------



## Grandma (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm off to do a 3 in the morning load of laundry. Mystic has decided that she no longer wants the nice cushy pile of baby blankets she used to sleep on, so I'll clean them and put them away until she changes her mind.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 5, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Just had one of the most intensive workouts of my life. Arms about to fall off. lol.
> ...




Weightlifting, Ringel, WEIGHTLIFTING!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 5, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Having a cat is not easy.  Hobbes is out in the woods again.  I can hear him, like last time, but after calling and calling and then traipsing through the woods even after dark looking for him in the jungle, I can't see where he is.  Then it started raining.  At some points I thought he was moving because the direction of his voice seemed to change but by then it was so dark I was probably just disoriented.
> 
> Unless he figures his way out I'll have to wait for morning to figure out where he is.  And I have to leave town tomorrow.
> 
> ::sigh::




Hobbes is quite and independent little fellow, now isn't he.....

I hope you find him, Pögochen.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 5, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Just had one of the most intensive workouts of my life. Arms about to fall off. lol.
> ...




Oh, you naughty, naughty boy.

Now my virgin brain is no longer virgin.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 5, 2014)

Sending out a special little prayer for Hobbes' safe return.

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Margs mom, 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
Blackhawks mom, 
Newby's mom, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheilas sore foot and friend Shirley,
Meister and his mom,
Testarosa
Drake's injured friend, 
PixieStix's sister, 
Hollie's stepdad, 
Coyote's father-in-law, 
Spoonie, Ringel, Sheila, and 007's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Avg-Joe & furry companion Boo
Pix,
Becki!!! and Beckis hubby,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Sheila and Andrew,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and cousin,
Ringel and his family in transition and post surgery healing for Mrs. Ringel
Grandma and family dealing with death of extended family member,
Sheila's impending surgery,
Ollie's daughter Angie and his youngest brother,
Stat's aunt,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and Sunshine.







P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 5, 2014)

Good morning everyone and happy Day of Thunder!!

(In German, Thursday = Donnerstag and "Donner" = Thunder  )


Today's celeb no. 1 drinking coffee:








I have no idea, but she is so hot, I couldn't resist. I'm calling her "Miss Hotty".





Help, anyone??


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 5, 2014)

Today's celeb no. 2 drinking coffee:








Errol Flynn


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 5, 2014)

And today's coffee funnies:


----------



## Noomi (Jun 5, 2014)

Awesome class tonight. I did witness something which I wasn't happy about, though. A mother and her daughter, who is nine. Girl didn't have her hair tied back, and mum was going off at her for not packing her hair brush, so mum had to use her fingers to put u her kids hair. Daughter must have said something about forgetting her brush, and mum slapped her on the thigh. 
Why couldn't mum have just tied the kids hair up before she left? Instead of humiliating her poor child like that.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 5, 2014)

Woke up early, did 10 laps in the pool. Getting back into breast stroke again. Definitely uses different muscles in both arms and legs. I am going to vary my routine as much as I can as well as try to add more laps over time. Breathing has improved but it still needs work if I am going to extend the sessions.

Have a good Thursday, everyone.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 5, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Woke up early, did 10 laps in the pool. Getting back into breast stroke again. Definitely uses different muscles in both arms and legs. I am going to vary my routine as much as I can as well as try to add more laps over time. Breathing has improved but it still needs work if I am going to extend the sessions.
> 
> Have a good Thursday, everyone.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jun 5, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Having a cat is not easy.  Hobbes is out in the woods again.  I can hear him, like last time, but after calling and calling and then traipsing through the woods even after dark looking for him in the jungle, I can't see where he is.  Then it started raining.  At some points I thought he was moving because the direction of his voice seemed to change but by then it was so dark I was probably just disoriented.
> ...



That vagabond, Hobbes.  I'm sure he'll come back, but I can understand Pogo's frustration leaving him out when he's going out of town, especially if he has wild animals near by that could hurt him.  Hope Hobbes comes back before he leaves.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 5, 2014)

They finished putting in our new AC unit yesterday afternoon, and it sure made for a comfortable night, last night.  Thank God for air-conditioning, especially in Texas....I can't imagine how people made it without AC, in years past.....


----------



## R.D. (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## Pogo (Jun 5, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Well I've at least located the little guy this morning, and he's in a spot I never could have seen last night and can barely see now.  Once again he's climbed a tall tree, sat down and realized he can't get down.  This time he's even higher than before, must be 30-40 feet up, and there's no way I can reach him with anything.  I can't keep calling the fire department every time this happens.

On the plus side he's not lying injured somewhere, and the jungle growth is so thick up there that I can't believe he doesn't have multiple branch routes out if he chooses one.  Maybe this is just the time for him to learn self-reliance 

I guess I failed to pass on my acrophobia gene.

It's been threatening to storm - lots of wind and clouds - maybe that will give him incentive.  Otherwise I'm kinda helpless.  All I can do now is stand at the back door, ring the dinner bell and call out "Hobbes!  I got seventy cans of cat food here.  You hear me? _ Seventy_!"


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 5, 2014)

Words to live by:


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 5, 2014)

Good Morning Everybody!

I have four boxes left to unpack and I'm done with that part of things.  I finally went to the store and got grocies for the new place.  

Cookies for breakfast today, oh yeah.

What a freakin relief to be all moved.  Gosh I'm so happy!


----------



## R.D. (Jun 5, 2014)

That's great Sarah!


----------



## PredFan (Jun 5, 2014)

Blah blah selfie blah blah.....


----------



## peach174 (Jun 5, 2014)

Morning !

I give up, I admit it, I stole the butterfly shrimp off of your plate. 
Bad Kitty!!!!!!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 5, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  Good to see that Predfan stopped by--you need to do that more often.  Several of us have good stuff going on-- several have put some less pleasant stuff behind them--and alas, Hobbes is stuck high in the tree again.  But they usually can get down if they are inspired to do so--maybe a good rainstorm will be the inspiration?  We'll hope so.   Do you have a neighbor who can let him in the house when he does make it down, Pogo?

I'm getting ready for my sister to arrive this afternoon and stay with us a few days.  She lives about 15 minutes away but does not drive,  and her being of vintage age, I worry about her when her regular transportation and frequent roomie is away.   So we just bring her over here and make sure she is fed and supplied with chocolate.  (She is a chocoholic.)

So on with our day everybody.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 5, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Morning !
> 
> I give up, I admit it, I stole the butterfly shrimp off of your plate.
> Bad Kitty!!!!!!!!



Sorry Peach  - not funny.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 5, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Morning !
> 
> I give up, I admit it, I stole the butterfly shrimp off of your plate.
> Bad Kitty!!!!!!!!





Like I always say, nothing like a pussy that surrenders...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 5, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



"Hobbes!!  Hobbes!! 72 virgin cats are waiting for you.... to serve you paw and foot..."


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 5, 2014)

Ever have one of those days where you feel like you are covered in bullseyes?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 5, 2014)

I am often counting the days when I am NOT covered in bullseyes.....


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 5, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Somehow "virgin" doesn't come to mind when I consider you...well, maybe an ear or nostril.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 5, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> I am often counting the days when I am NOT *covered in bullseyes.....*



 

Hopefully they're using Nerf bullets.......


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 5, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 5, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > I am often counting the days when I am NOT *covered in bullseyes.....*
> ...




It's a mathematical thing.....


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 5, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



My other thought was you were running naked through deer tick infested woods...........


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 5, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Oh, my......


Oh, noes...



(laughing so hard, tea is spurting through my nose).


----------



## KissMy (Jun 5, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Morning !
> 
> I give up, I admit it, I stole the butterfly shrimp off of your plate.
> Bad Kitty!!!!!!!!



Just another criminal cat burglar. Glad that citizen was armed. Now his clowder of cats will think twice before stealing shrimp from that house again.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 5, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning everyone and happy Day of Thunder!!
> 
> (In German, Thursday = Donnerstag and "Donner" = Thunder  )
> 
> ...



I believe that is Shana Zadrick...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 5, 2014)

Good morning.

I feel great!

Hope all of you are doing well


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 5, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Awesome class tonight. I did witness something which I wasn't happy about, though. A mother and her daughter, who is nine. Girl didn't have her hair tied back, and mum was going off at her for not packing her hair brush, so mum had to use her fingers to put u her kids hair. Daughter must have said something about forgetting her brush, and mum slapped her on the thigh.
> Why couldn't mum have just tied the kids hair up before she left? Instead of humiliating her poor child like that.



Never been a parent, I see. While I don't condone slapping your child on the leg in public, I do believe in spanking.
Were you close enough to hear the possibly snotty remark the child made that ticked off her mother?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 5, 2014)

R.D. said:


> That's great Sarah!



Can you come over here when you get a moment? I've been here 4 years and I still have boxes in the garage.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 5, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome class tonight. I did witness something which I wasn't happy about, though. A mother and her daughter, who is nine. Girl didn't have her hair tied back, and mum was going off at her for not packing her hair brush, so mum had to use her fingers to put u her kids hair. Daughter must have said something about forgetting her brush, and mum slapped her on the thigh.
> ...



Ernie S. on this issue has a solid point.

You did not know the background of the mother and the girl and the history.

And no child has a right to be rude to any adult, much less a parent, in public without some type of response.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 5, 2014)

KissMy said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Morning !
> ...




Nope!
These are the kitten's friends.






The owner doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 5, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everyone and happy Day of Thunder!!
> ...



How did you do that?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 5, 2014)

Went shopping this morning at my favorite camera store that is going out of business.  I bought two UV filters for a couples lens I have that needed them and two 64 GB high speed SD cards.  They were marked down and had a great sale price.  Said goodbye to the employees who all know me well and have done a great job over the years of giving me advice on various camera products.  I'm going to miss that place.  It's sad to see them go out of business.  They had been in business for 101 years.  Mrs. BBD's father was heavily into photography and had done business with this store for at least 30 years prior to his death.  Guess it's time to start looking for a new camera store to spend my money at...


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 5, 2014)

so i'm sitting in a meeting this morning.  my cell phone rings.  I see its my wife, it goes to voicemail and as soon as i could get the chance i checked it.   "Call me as soon as you can. I need to talk to you about something that happened here this morning!"

now i'm sweating what went on all through the meeting.  To preface, my wife works for the locak school system.  She goes in early and comes home for a break mid morning and then goes back for the afternoon.  i finally get her and she says -   When I came home from work this morning and walked in the kitchen our stove was gone.   ????   WTF?    well thats why she called me initially.   

So it turns out, two guys show up at the door this morning, announce they are from so and so plumbing and are here to pick up the stove.  Both my sons are still home and they let the guys in.   Why?  I have no idea why.  the guys pick up the stove and split.  she finds this out after one of my sons finally calls her back.  But were still wondering who are they and where is our stove.  

As she is leaving our neighbor calls her over and asks her if the plumbing truck that was in our driveway earlier was for us.  my wife tells her the story and she says oh, he was supposed to come to our house and we were wondering where he was.    So it looks like we are at least going to get our stove back   lol


----------



## Jughead (Jun 5, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> so i'm sitting in a meeting this morning.  my cell phone rings.  I see its my wife, it goes to voicemail and as soon as i could get the chance i checked it.   "Call me as soon as you can. I need to talk to you about something that happened here this morning!"
> 
> now i'm sweating what went on all through the meeting.  To preface, my wife works for the locak school system.  She goes in early and comes home for a break mid morning and then goes back for the afternoon.  i finally get her and she says -   When I came home from work this morning and walked in the kitchen our stove was gone.   ????   WTF?    well thats why she called me initially.
> 
> ...


These types of mix-ups are more common than we think! Thankfully it was just the plumbing truck. Last year, I recall they demolished the wrong house in Forth Worth TX



> Want to see the Fort Worth, Texas, house David and Valerie Underwood planned to move into next year? You'll need a healthy imagination -- the lake view is intact, but the 1,296-sq-foot single-family home? Well, that's gone.
> 
> Believe it or not, last summer it was demolished -- by accident, by their own city.
> 
> ...




Fort Worth Couple Still Fighting City Over Home Demolished by Accident - ABC News


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 5, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > so i'm sitting in a meeting this morning.  my cell phone rings.  I see its my wife, it goes to voicemail and as soon as i could get the chance i checked it.   "Call me as soon as you can. I need to talk to you about something that happened here this morning!"
> ...


I live less than a mile from that house.


----------



## Jughead (Jun 5, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xkypf1aLi_Y"]It's a Small World After All[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 5, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



good thing your neighbors didn't call for a house demolition


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 5, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



It's a secret.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 5, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> so i'm sitting in a meeting this morning.  my cell phone rings.  I see its my wife, it goes to voicemail and as soon as i could get the chance i checked it.   "Call me as soon as you can. I need to talk to you about something that happened here this morning!"
> 
> now i'm sweating what went on all through the meeting.  To preface, my wife works for the locak school system.  She goes in early and comes home for a break mid morning and then goes back for the afternoon.  i finally get her and she says -   When I came home from work this morning and walked in the kitchen our stove was gone.   ????   WTF?    well thats why she called me initially.
> 
> ...




Oh crap...that's a funny story.  Glad that it has a happy ending.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 5, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




No secret....there's a bike behind her....so telling.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 5, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...




Dang, Jughead....if you ever go to Disneyland/Disneyworld and end up in the Magic Kingdom, don't ride the "It's A Small World" ride....by the time the ride ends you're so sick of that song you'll want to puke every time you hear it again....I promise.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 5, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...


Have they resolved the problem yet?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 5, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Well, I chose that particular shot for obvious reasons, but I think the question was how did I know who it was.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 5, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Just walking past it at Disney World nearly drove me insane.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## R.D. (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 5, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everyone and happy Day of Thunder!!
> ...



Thanks.


----------



## Jughead (Jun 5, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Folks who know me know that I will do anything to get away from long lineups, and I know that Disneyworld/Disneyland both have huge lineups. I also drove by Disneyland in Anaheim, and wasn't too impressed. But now I have to try it. Next time I'm in the area with the kid, (or Disneyworld if I'm in Florida), I'll give the "It's a Small World" ride a try.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 5, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




I thought maybe the fact that she is biker friendly, that she had been publicized among bikers.  If there is more to it, you might want to spill it....how do you know who she is?


----------



## Sherry (Jun 5, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> so i'm sitting in a meeting this morning.  my cell phone rings.  I see its my wife, it goes to voicemail and as soon as i could get the chance i checked it.   "Call me as soon as you can. I need to talk to you about something that happened here this morning!"
> 
> now i'm sweating what went on all through the meeting.  To preface, my wife works for the locak school system.  She goes in early and comes home for a break mid morning and then goes back for the afternoon.  i finally get her and she says -   When I came home from work this morning and walked in the kitchen our stove was gone.   ????   WTF?    well thats why she called me initially.
> 
> ...



Holy shit...I'd be having a little chat with the boys about making a phone call next time before allowing anyone to remove large appliances from the home.



Jughead said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



I'm a huge fan of all things Disney World...I've been there over 30 times, and never miss that attraction.


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 5, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > so i'm sitting in a meeting this morning.  my cell phone rings.  I see its my wife, it goes to voicemail and as soon as i could get the chance i checked it.   "Call me as soon as you can. I need to talk to you about something that happened here this morning!"
> ...



oh we did.  they aren't kids either.  21 and 24.    It blows my mind


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 5, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > so i'm sitting in a meeting this morning.  my cell phone rings.  I see its my wife, it goes to voicemail and as soon as i could get the chance i checked it.   "Call me as soon as you can. I need to talk to you about something that happened here this morning!"
> ...



Or about letting anyone in.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 5, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Oh.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 5, 2014)

Had some T-storms move though, nickle sized hail, but the temp has dropped about 15 degrees.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 5, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Had some T-storms move though, nickle sized hail, but the temp has dropped about 15 degrees.



I love it when that happens.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## Noomi (Jun 5, 2014)

Its the long weekend and I have it free!!! That means more time to go to them gym, of course.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 5, 2014)

Good night Ollie


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 5, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cp7_u0kcQRo"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cp7_u0kcQRo[/ame]


----------



## Mertex (Jun 5, 2014)

Sherry said:


> I'm a huge fan of all things Disney World...I've been there over 30 times, and never miss that attraction.




The ride is fine, it's the damn song that is so annoying.....


----------



## Pogo (Jun 5, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning everyone and happy Day of Thunder!!
> 
> (In German, Thursday = Donnerstag and "Donner" = Thunder  )
> 
> ...



Yanno, this gave me an idea -- as a way to get rid of a found object...

Today's celebrity getting her hair set on fire by a cigarette:






Spoiler: Answer



Sophia Loren and a Chesterfield


----------



## Sherry (Jun 5, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a huge fan of all things Disney World...I've been there over 30 times, and never miss that attraction.
> ...



It's a lovely little ear worm. Another one I love to hum the rest of the day is, "There's a great big beautiful tomorrow, shining at the end of every day. There's a great big beautiful tomorrow, just a dream away." Sometimes I even belt it out.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmrSiJTMf7s]Disney's CAROUSEL OF PROGRESS Ultimate PANDAVISION Multi-Angle Edition - FULL SHOW - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex (Jun 5, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...




I like that "Carousel of Progress" attraction.....and the song is not annoying at all.


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 5, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...


I heard the lawyers are settling out of court. This was about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 5, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...


Yes. I would have had a fit.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 5, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I have powers not entrusted to mortal men.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 5, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everyone and happy Day of Thunder!!
> ...



OK without looking at the spoiler, I knew it was Jane Mansfield and Sophia Lauren. Code in the reply box confirmed it as if my super power could be wrong.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 5, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Hopefully, they'll be made whole.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 5, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...








Oh my......do tell......


----------



## Pogo (Jun 5, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Yeah but you got 'em backward - Jayne's on the right 

Actually I thought that was Sherry...


----------



## Mertex (Jun 5, 2014)

*It was nice talking to y'all.......The Spurs won their first game against the Heat..... and now I must go to bed.....yawn.........
*


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 5, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I mentioned Jane first because I REALLY like her...... dress. Yes her dress.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 6, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I think she's got an astute sense of ... ah, gravity.  That's it, gravity.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 6, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I'm not sure that Sophia has the same appreciate as you boys.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 6, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Another cigarette photo.  Sure was a lotta smokin' in those daze...


----------



## Sherry (Jun 6, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 6, 2014)

I've seen that look. First wife at 2nd.
Somehow, I've remained friends with both.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 6, 2014)

Is Hobbes safely home?

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Marg&#8217;s mom, 
Sunshine,  
Pogo&#8217;s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
Blackhawk&#8217;s mom, 
Newby's mom, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila&#8217;s sore foot and friend Shirley,
Meister and his mom,
Testarosa
Drake's injured friend, 
PixieStix's sister, 
Hollie's stepdad, 
Coyote's father-in-law, 
Spoonie, Ringel, Sheila, and 007's sore backs,
Sherry&#8217;s Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Avg-Joe & furry companion Boo
Pix,
Becki!!! and Becki&#8217;s hubby,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Sheila and Andrew,
Noomi&#8217;s Auntie Marj and Nana and cousin,
Ringel and his family in transition and post surgery healing for Mrs. Ringel
Grandma and family dealing with death of extended family member,
Sheila's impending surgery,
Ollie's daughter Angie and his youngest brother,
Stat's aunt,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and Sunshine.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## 007 (Jun 6, 2014)

Howdy folks, I just couldn't resist coming back to tell my old CS friends here the news... my son and I just purchased a domain name, of which I'm sure I can't divulge here, but we plan to buy a server and start our own website and week day, hour long, broadcasts. We are doing so to combat the bias on main stream media and certain message boards... ahem... but also just to have some fun and possibly make some money. The name of our business is Axiom Studios. Who knows what will happen, but, as they say, "nothing ventured, nothing gained." I've had this idea for a few years now. I'm pretty excited about the possibilities. 

Hope everyone here is doing fine. Well wishes and good health to all my dear CS friends.

Pale Rider.

P.S. I'll spread out what rep I can while I'm here. Thanks guys and gals, I miss you all.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 6, 2014)

007 said:


> Howdy folks, I just couldn't resist coming back to tell my old CS friends here the news... my son and I just purchased a domain name, of which I'm sure I can't divulge here, but we plan to buy a server and start our own website and week day, hour long, broadcasts. We are doing so to combat the bias on main stream media and certain message boards... ahem... but also just to have some fun and possibly make some money. The name of our business is Axiom Studios. Who knows what will happen, but, as they say, "nothing ventured, nothing gained." I've had this idea for a few years now. I'm pretty excited about the possibilities.
> 
> Hope everyone here is doing fine. Well wishes and good health to all my dear CS friends.
> 
> ...



Hey, that sounds like exciting stuff...thanks for working to make a difference.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 6, 2014)

007 said:


> Howdy folks, I just couldn't resist coming back to tell my old CS friends here the news... my son and I just purchased a domain name, of which I'm sure I can't divulge here, but we plan to buy a server and start our own website and week day, hour long, broadcasts. We are doing so to combat the bias on main stream media and certain message boards... ahem... but also just to have some fun and possibly make some money. The name of our business is Axiom Studios. Who knows what will happen, but, as they say, "nothing ventured, nothing gained." I've had this idea for a few years now. I'm pretty excited about the possibilities.
> 
> Hope everyone here is doing fine. Well wishes and good health to all my dear CS friends.
> 
> ...



Nice idea, good luck with your venture. But stay true to USMB, you are part of the family here and we lose when family members leave, regardless whether they are extreme lefties or extreme righties, extremely young, extremely old, extremely thin, extremely not thin, extremely poor, extremely wealthy...


:lol


----------



## 007 (Jun 6, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Howdy folks, I just couldn't resist coming back to tell my old CS friends here the news... my son and I just purchased a domain name, of which I'm sure I can't divulge here, but we plan to buy a server and start our own website and week day, hour long, broadcasts. We are doing so to combat the bias on main stream media and certain message boards... ahem... but also just to have some fun and possibly make some money. The name of our business is Axiom Studios. Who knows what will happen, but, as they say, "nothing ventured, nothing gained." I've had this idea for a few years now. I'm pretty excited about the possibilities.
> ...


We lose when the powers to be here aren't fair.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 6, 2014)

Good morning everyone and TGIF!!!


Today's celeb no. 1 drinking coffee:








Hilary Duff


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 6, 2014)

Today's celeb no. 2 drinking coffee:








Montgomery Clift, by Stanley Kubrick, 1949


Pretty tragic story about this guy. Read up on it, it's interesting.

I see a resemblance to Tom Cruise in this pic. Anyone else see it?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 6, 2014)

And, today's coffee funnies:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 6, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everyone and happy Day of Thunder!!
> ...





Damn!!!


Those dresses back then, those dresses back then!!!!


I will now go put my eyes back in my head.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 6, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > so i'm sitting in a meeting this morning.  my cell phone rings.  I see its my wife, it goes to voicemail and as soon as i could get the chance i checked it.   "Call me as soon as you can. I need to talk to you about something that happened here this morning!"
> ...



Omg, that would be miserable.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 6, 2014)

​


----------



## Noomi (Jun 6, 2014)

Guess who was the silly billy who left her phone in the dojo tonight?

Lucky a friend picked it up and is keeping it safe for me. Even if it was stolen though, its passcode protected - always a good idea, people!


----------



## Noomi (Jun 6, 2014)

I hope everyone is having an awesome evening - or morning.


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## HelenaHandbag (Jun 6, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLbtXh9-C4Y]A Hero Passes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 6, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Guess who was the *silly billy* who left her phone in the dojo tonight?
> 
> Lucky a friend picked it up and is keeping it safe for me. Even if it was stolen though, its passcode protected - always a good idea, people!




"silly billy"


Is that a relative to "Hilly Billy"?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 6, 2014)

HelenaHandbag said:


> A Hero Passes - YouTube




Nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 6, 2014)

And feel free to contribute:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/current-events/358158-70-years-ago-today-d-day.html


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 6, 2014)

Uncle harry about 2 weeks later.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 6, 2014)

From American Legion National Hqs:







On June 6, 1944, 160,000 Allied troops landed along a 50-mile stretch of heavily-fortified French coastline to fight Nazi Germany on the beaches of Normandy, France. General Dwight D. Eisenhower called the operation a crusade in which &#8220;we will accept nothing less than full victory.&#8221; More than 5,000 Ships and 13,000 aircraft supported the D-Day invasion, and by day&#8217;s end on June 6, the Allies gained a foot- hold in Normandy. The D-Day cost was high - more than 9,000 Allied Soldiers were killed or wounded - but more than 100,000 Soldiers began the march across Europe to defeat Hitler.
Pause today to remember and give thanks to both those who fought in and survived the invasion, and those who gave their lives in the battle.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 6, 2014)

Remembering D-Day

Last of the Navajo Code Talkers
Chester Nez
(January 23, 1921 &#8211; June 4, 2014


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 6, 2014)

Good morning all.  Good to see the 70th commemoration of D Day recognized this morning.  I believe my only relative involved was my Uncle Duane who was a bomber pilot providing air support at Utah Beach.  Utah Beach got a lot more air support than Omaha Beach and casualties were horrendous there but still much lighter than at Omaha Beach where the bombers had to bomb further inland providing minimal air cover for the landing troops.  My two uncles in the Marines were deployed in the Pacific theater at the time as were my uncles in the Navy--my Army uncle was in MacArthur's 6th Army and I believe they were also in the Pacific at that time.

I just recently discovered my Army uncle's great grandson is a member of my church and I have never met him.  (We have three weekend services so a lot of folks there I never see.)  That will be remedied soon.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 6, 2014)

June 6 and the spring planting goes on.  Slowed by a harsh winter, we here in the upper Ohio River Valley are about four weeks behind schedule.  One of the tulip beds looked sufficiently dead and I cut the leaves and stems off last night.  I managed to get 1/2 a flat of marigolds in their place.  Tomorrow I'll establish a new bed around the new position of the flag pole.  Where the flag was was a bit too close to one of the Red Maple trees and the banner was slapping against the upper branches.  So I pulled the pole up and, like the photo from Iwo Jima, got it stuck into the ground just to the right of the main entry walk.

I have those wee decorative peppers I raised from seed to plant around the flag pole.  The peppers have been cultivating in a paper egg carton and have now grown big enough to transplant outside.

And today is the 70th anniversary of the D Day Landings in Normandy.  Pop would have been nine years old on June 6, 1944.  Grandpa was too old and busy protecting the town from German air raids and sneak attack from German gun boats on the Ohio River.  None of my uncles were involved in D Day.  Uncle Ducky was in the Shore Patrol breaking up bar fights in Hawaii.  Uncle Robert was too young for D Day, but joined the Army Air Force in 1945 then served flying supplies into besieged Berlin during the Berlin Airlift.  Uncle Bill flew Navy search and rescue missions in the Pacific saving downed airmen and crews from torpedoed ships.  I did have one uncle who died during the Operation Market Garden assault on the Netherlands.  His glider crashed on some lonely Dutch field.

What amazes me most about the D Day operation is the fact that the men who carried out the mission weren't men at all, but mere kids of 19, 20, 21 years of age.  I can't find such a kid today who can shovel the drive way after a snow storm or distinguish between weed and flower in the summer.


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 6, 2014)

007 said:


> Howdy folks, I just couldn't resist coming back to tell my old CS friends here the news... my son and I just purchased a domain name, of which I'm sure I can't divulge here, but we plan to buy a server and start our own website and week day, hour long, broadcasts. We are doing so to combat the bias on main stream media and certain message boards... ahem... but also just to have some fun and possibly make some money. The name of our business is Axiom Studios. Who knows what will happen, but, as they say, "nothing ventured, nothing gained." I've had this idea for a few years now. I'm pretty excited about the possibilities.
> 
> Hope everyone here is doing fine. Well wishes and good health to all my dear CS friends.
> 
> ...



Sounds like an interesting venture and a good outlet for you to release some of your points of view


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 6, 2014)

D-Day.  My father was at the invasion there at Normandy.  He was 16 years old and had talked his parents into signing so he could join the Navy at such a young age.  All of his friends were in the military and he wanted to be in the military too so my grandparents agreed.  He was a gunner on one of those landing crafts that carried troops into the beach.  His particular landing craft was sunk and he was fished out of the water and carried back to his ship.  Thankfully, he was not hurt.  He served as a gunner's mate until the end of the war and made it up to Second Class.  Then after the war, he decided he wanted to be a cook so he changed rates and was a cook in the Navy until he retired after 26 years Navy service.  I am thankful for his service to our country but IMHO, Normandy was no place for a 16 year old to be.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 6, 2014)

007 said:


> Howdy folks, I just couldn't resist coming back to tell my old CS friends here the news... my son and I just purchased a domain name, of which I'm sure I can't divulge here, but we plan to buy a server and start our own website and week day, hour long, broadcasts. We are doing so to combat the bias on main stream media and certain message boards... ahem... but also just to have some fun and possibly make some money. The name of our business is Axiom Studios. Who knows what will happen, but, as they say, "nothing ventured, nothing gained." I've had this idea for a few years now. I'm pretty excited about the possibilities.
> 
> Hope everyone here is doing fine. Well wishes and good health to all my dear CS friends.
> 
> ...



Despite the fact you were petty enough to neg me here, do have a good life.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 6, 2014)

007 said:


> Howdy folks, I just couldn't resist coming back to tell my old CS friends here the news... my son and I just purchased a domain name, of which I'm sure I can't divulge here, but we plan to buy a server and start our own website and week day, hour long, broadcasts. We are doing so to combat the bias on main stream media and certain message boards... ahem... but also just to have some fun and possibly make some money. The name of our business is Axiom Studios. Who knows what will happen, but, as they say, "nothing ventured, nothing gained." I've had this idea for a few years now. I'm pretty excited about the possibilities.
> 
> Hope everyone here is doing fine. Well wishes and good health to all my dear CS friends.
> 
> ...



Good luck with everything.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 6, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Howdy folks, I just couldn't resist coming back to tell my old CS friends here the news... my son and I just purchased a domain name, of which I'm sure I can't divulge here, but we plan to buy a server and start our own website and week day, hour long, broadcasts. We are doing so to combat the bias on main stream media and certain message boards... ahem... but also just to have some fun and possibly make some money. The name of our business is Axiom Studios. Who knows what will happen, but, as they say, "nothing ventured, nothing gained." I've had this idea for a few years now. I'm pretty excited about the possibilities.
> ...


----------



## peach174 (Jun 6, 2014)

Friday Morning smiles!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 6, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Awesome class tonight. I did witness something which I wasn't happy about, though. A mother and her daughter, who is nine. Girl didn't have her hair tied back, and mum was going off at her for not packing her hair brush, so mum had to use her fingers to put u her kids hair. Daughter must have said something about forgetting her brush, and mum slapped her on the thigh.
> Why couldn't mum have just tied the kids hair up before she left? Instead of humiliating her poor child like that.



Just an observation: unless you know this mother-daughter pair very well, you should perhaps reserve your judgement.  There are no doubt dynamics that you may be unaware of and a slap on the thigh is far from heinous abuse and humiliation.  Several scenarios come to mind, but without knowing more detail, I, too, will reserve judgement.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 6, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a huge fan of all things Disney World...I've been there over 30 times, and never miss that attraction.
> ...



Maybe this is less grating?
willy wonka marionette song - Bing Videos


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 6, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everyone and happy Day of Thunder!!
> ...



The celebrities have hair?  Oh, wait....


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 6, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Maybe Jane dropped the olive out of her martini and Sophia's trying to think of a tactful way to tell her?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 6, 2014)

Good morning, Everybody!
After last week's rain (and snow), the weather has once again turned beautiful!  Sunny and warm, it's just right for outdoor work.  Sadly, the construction project is delayed, my partner just couldn't be bothered to finish the one thing he was asked to do (if it's set in concrete, or welded, the guy's a genius).  No problem, really.  The place is such a tremendous mess and I am grateful that my daughter has a "thing" about cleaning and putting things in order.  
We went to town, a milk run (really, I deliver milk on Thursday), and we shopped our way back home.  I do not usually visit the commissary on post, but my daughter insisted we run by there.  The prices were about half of what I've been paying at my favorite shopping spot.  Guess the commissary is on my shopping list from now on.  We also bought a couple of yard games for the girls.  They've been playing outside, a lot, and helping us work around the place, too.  The older girl has decided to help with the milking.  We made some sourdough bread and will be making some cinnamon rolls this weekend.  I'm expecting the partner and another friend up from town.  The place should get pretty lively.
My partner's cat (Sadie) is staying out here with us.  She's an only cat and hates being penned up at my place with six other cats.  Well, I did bring my two old-lady cats with us.  They are being ignored but for some reason,  Sadie has staked out the one rug in the place and keeps running the dog off every time the dog sets paw on it.  Kinda funny, really.  The poor dog has such a genial relationship with all the other cats in her life.
I have a batch of feta in the pot, soon to go into the mold.  I'll have to make up some fresh brine, but by next week, we'll have fresh, new feta to add to the menu.  I also stocked up with my mead.  We're eating like peasants here.
At any rate, I find myself challenged to keep up at the CS.
Hope everyone is having a great season so far.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 6, 2014)

007 said:


> Howdy folks, I just couldn't resist coming back to tell my old CS friends here the news... my son and I just purchased a domain name, of which I'm sure I can't divulge here, but we plan to buy a server and start our own website and week day, hour long, broadcasts. We are doing so to combat the bias on main stream media and certain message boards... ahem... but also just to have some fun and possibly make some money. The name of our business is Axiom Studios. Who knows what will happen, but, as they say, "nothing ventured, nothing gained." I've had this idea for a few years now. I'm pretty excited about the possibilities.
> 
> Hope everyone here is doing fine. Well wishes and good health to all my dear CS friends.
> 
> ...



Wishing you all the best with your new venture, 007. I hope that it succeeds.

But I also hope that you won't be a stranger either. Since you are only doing week day broadcasts that means you should be able to find time on your weekends to hang out here in the CS with your friends too. 

Good luck.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 6, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



She's actually looking at the cigarette in the guy's hand in the foreground.

Aren't you?


----------



## Pogo (Jun 6, 2014)

007 said:


> Howdy folks, I just couldn't resist coming back to tell my old CS friends here the news... my son and I just purchased a domain name, of which I'm sure I can't divulge here, but we plan to buy a server and start our own website and week day, hour long, broadcasts. We are doing so to combat the bias on main stream media and certain message boards... ahem... but also just to have some fun and possibly make some money. The name of our business is Axiom Studios. Who knows what will happen, but, as they say, "nothing ventured, nothing gained." I've had this idea for a few years now. I'm pretty excited about the possibilities.
> 
> Hope everyone here is doing fine. Well wishes and good health to all my dear CS friends.
> 
> ...



Above all Double-oh, above all: *have fun with it!* 

I don't know what the level of your essperience in these matters is but the general rule for producing radio is that it takes one hour of work to produce one minute of finished production.  That is, for a documentary type of production.  If you're just opening the mic and doing a stream of consciousness more or less spontaneously, your time investment will mostly consist of research.  Like we do here.  Matter of fact being an internet stream you may end up putting more time into promotion.

But whatever the time investment, if you have something to say, it can be very very satisfying. 

I don't see why you couldn't link to a stream you do once it's up.  The rules here after all are about message boards.  I seem to recall one or two other members linking their streams.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 6, 2014)

Pogo said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Nope.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 6, 2014)

Suddenly, without warning, I'm having banana split withdrawal.  Need a DQ fix.  I need it now.  See you later.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 6, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...




Maybe just a little?  Like .00000010% less annoying.....


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Jun 6, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  Good to see the 70th commemoration of D Day recognized this morning.  I believe my only relative involved was my Uncle Duane who was a bomber pilot providing air support at Utah Beach.  Utah Beach got a lot more air support than Omaha Beach and casualties were horrendous there but still much lighter than at Omaha Beach where the bombers had to bomb further inland providing minimal air cover for the landing troops.  My two uncles in the Marines were deployed in the Pacific theater at the time as were my uncles in the Navy--my Army uncle was in MacArthur's 6th Army and I believe they were also in the Pacific at that time.
> 
> I just recently discovered my Army uncle's great grandson is a member of my church and I have never met him.  (We have three weekend services so a lot of folks there I never see.)  That will be remedied soon.


The 70th anniversary of the invasion of Saipan is the 15th. Also a terrible, yet strategically necessary, battle.

Additionally, Rome fell on June 4th.

It was a busy and bloody month for the young American fighting men.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 6, 2014)

Pogo said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...




I see you have problem with angles.....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 6, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...




In math, I like angles.

In love, I like curves.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 6, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Yes, but the angle of Sophia's eyes target is definitely not the cigarette.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 6, 2014)

I've very recently had a banana split.  You can say anything to me and I won't get mad.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 6, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> I've very recently had a banana split.  You can say anything to me and I won't get mad.




sugar high??


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 6, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I wasn't focused on the angle of her eyes, if mammary serves me correct.


----------



## Jughead (Jun 6, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> I've very recently had a banana split.  You can say anything to me and I won't get mad.


That sounds great. Might head to DQ later on for an after dinner snack, I can get a burger there along with my banana split.


----------



## Jughead (Jun 6, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > I've very recently had a banana split.  You can say anything to me and I won't get mad.
> ...


yup, at least it'll be on a full stomach...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 6, 2014)

The wife had an interview up in north Colorado Springs, we'll see how that went.  While we were up there they reported a tornado 20 to 30 miles east of Trinidad, very sparsely populated, mostly Comanche National Grassland and a remote military training area at Pinon Canyon.   

While going through a downstairs closet (at my dad's) I found a Pietta made reproduction .44 caliber 1858 Remington Revolver still in the box, looks like it was never fired.  It also has a nipple wrench, extra nipples, powder horn and powder measure.






For you of the dirty mind society a musket/revolver nipple is the part the percussion cap fits on that the hammer strikes to ignite the powder charge. 






I already own a post Civil War reproduction Remington Buffalo, the exact same revolver except the frame is brass and the barrel is 12" long as opposed to the standard 8" barrel.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## HelenaHandbag (Jun 6, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17jkQeus3uQ]D-Day - Omaha Beach - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 6, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> The wife had an interview up in north Colorado Springs, we'll see how that went.  While we were up there they reported a tornado 20 to 30 miles east of Trinidad, very sparsely populated, mostly Comanche National Grassland and a remote military training area at Pinon Canyon.
> 
> While going through a downstairs closet (at my dad's) I found a Pietta made reproduction .44 caliber 1858 Remington Revolver still in the box, looks like it was never fired.  It also has a nipple wrench, extra nipples, powder horn and powder measure.
> 
> ...



That's some pretty nice hardware, Ringel.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 6, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




I just got off the phone with Sophia.  She sez the hand with the cigarette was moving, and she was scanning the area to see if it was about to burn anything important.

And if it wasn't, she was ready to help guide it.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 6, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




Yanno....I think you're lying.......that cigarette was nowhere near Jane's bosom, where Sophia's eyes are clearly fixed on.  And you don't even have International calling option on your phone.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 6, 2014)

Good night everybody.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 6, 2014)

A friend who works at the local TAFE told me that after some merging due to financial issues, they may offer a Personal Training course again - meaning I can attend and become a qualified Personal Trainer. Courses should be during the day, she says. It would mean that I wouldn't be working, and will have a lot of trouble paying my bills, but the end result could be that I have my own personal training business.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 6, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Good night everybody.



Night BBD.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 6, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Yabbut... we uh, we had a three way with a friend in Canada.

Yeah that's it.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 6, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Ok smarty, call her back and ask her to explain the image on the right.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 6, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



First you gotta splain what that guy at the top finds more interesting in the other direction.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 6, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Marg&#8217;s mom, 
Sunshine,  
Pogo&#8217;s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
Blackhawk&#8217;s mom, 
Newby's mom, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila&#8217;s sore foot and friend Shirley,
Meister and his mom,
Testarosa
Drake's injured friend, 
PixieStix's sister, 
Hollie's stepdad, 
Coyote's father-in-law, 
Spoonie, Ringel, Sheila, and 007's sore backs,
Sherry&#8217;s Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Avg-Joe & furry companion Boo
Pix,
Becki!!! and Becki&#8217;s hubby,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Sheila and Andrew,
Noomi&#8217;s Auntie Marj and Nana and cousin,
Ringel and his family in transition and post surgery healing for Mrs. Ringel
Grandma and family dealing with death of extended family member,
Sheila's impending surgery,
Ollie's daughter Angie and his youngest brother,
Stat's aunt,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and Sunshine.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 6, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




Yep, it looks like Ms Sophia is checking out Jayne Mansfield to see if Jayne really does have bigger boobs than her.....


----------



## Sherry (Jun 6, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Probably whatever was approaching him in the image on the left...he is clearly enjoying the rear view even more.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 7, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > I've very recently had a banana split.  You can say anything to me and I won't get mad.
> ...




And the fries????  The FRIES?!?!?!?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 7, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




And in my mild-mannered way, I thank you for that photo on the right!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 7, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




I still believe that the hand test is always the best test.  Hands on experience, you know. Is always the best....


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 7, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Maybe a busboy.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 7, 2014)

Good morning and a great start into your weekend!


Today's celebs no. 1 drinking coffee:








Could it be that her name is "Costa"?

And I am wondering if we can use this extremely edifying moment to determine how warm coffee can be and still fit comfortably in mammary valley....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 7, 2014)

Today's celeb no. 2 drinking coffee:








Kyle Chandler


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 7, 2014)

And today's coffee funnies:


----------



## Grandma (Jun 7, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




The right boob was mocking Sophia. Kind of like Annoying Orange.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 7, 2014)

I am thinking I may need to go back to the dentist. I have discovered that where my top left wisdom tooth was removed, a hole has opened up. Its about the size of a 1c piece - or a dime, for you Americans. I get food stuck in it, and when I drink something cold, its absolute torture.

On Tuesday, I had to pull out a stitch - it came out very easily, and I had no choice to pull it because it was so long, that every time I swallowed, I swallowed that thread, and gagged. So it was either gag all day long or pull it. I was extremely careful, and being a full 8 days after surgery, the hole should have healed. However, it appears that the wound may not have been properly stitched in the first place.

As Monday is a public holiday, I will have to call on Tuesday and see if I can get an emergency appointment.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 7, 2014)

Grandma said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Hmmmm....

I wasn't annoyed at all.

I was delighted.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 7, 2014)

Good Morning, Everyone!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 7, 2014)

And I'm off to do Honors at a Veterans Funeral.....

Later all.....


----------



## R.D. (Jun 7, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Good Morning, Everyone!



Hey, how did you get in my room?


Morning Sarah, everybody


----------



## peach174 (Jun 7, 2014)

Good Morning !


----------



## Jughead (Jun 7, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


I wound up having only the burger...it was a little chilly out, so no DQ and no banana split. I went to the Burger King drive-thru for a whopper and root beer instead...

Nothing beats driving home with the windows down while dark out and having a nice after dinner snack. Fries would have been too much of a distraction.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 7, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



You know, I just cannot let go of the impression that you LIKE FOOD!!!!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 7, 2014)

it's Saturday!!!  Wonder if we will have a Triple Crown winner before the sun goes down tonight?  My crystal ball says "yes".  First one since the late 70's.  Cool.  Wife has a breakfast meeting with the local Women's Club and then this afternoon my buddy's oldest daughter who is 9 is coming over.  Mrs. BBD is going to show her how to make doll clothes on the sewing machine.  Taco and I are planning an afternoon nap.


----------



## Jughead (Jun 7, 2014)

Finally Saturday! Been a long week...


----------



## Jughead (Jun 7, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


Yup. That and the fact that I have to eat often to compensate for my high metabolism. I'm not complaining...


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 7, 2014)

Well its a beautiful day.  I have a list of things a mile long to do.  honestly, i'll be happy to get through a quarter mile of them.  if I don't get started I won't get through an eighth   lol    first on the list.  tint the skylights.  

My son an I have been talking about putting in a G Scale outdoor model railway.  We've always struggled where to put it.  I think I thought of the perfect spot. So maybe we'll be adding that to the list


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 7, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  Appreciating Ollie for all he does for our departed servicemen.  Nobody serves and is forgotten in his part of the world.

I'm wondering how neat it would be to be able to have the metabolism to be able to enjoy a Whopper and root beer for a late evening snack?  Thinking how much fun it would be to teach a precocious nine-year-old how to sew doll clothes and would I be starting another Coco Chanel out on a magnificent career?  Did Pogo ever say whether Hobbes came down out of the tree so I can quit worrying about that?   Wishing I had remembered to tell Hombre to plug in the slow cooker when he got up this morning--he usually gets up a couple of hours before I do, and Big Sister was hungry for pinto beans today--I had them soaking over night.  Thinking the coffee is extra good this morning and trying to decide if we want oatmeal or pancakes for breakfast.

Pretty good Saturday so far.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 7, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...





There ya go!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 7, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Appreciating Ollie for all he does for our departed servicemen.  *Nobody serves and is forgotten in his part of the world.*
> 
> I'm wondering how neat it would be to be able to have the metabolism to be able to enjoy a Whopper and root beer for a late evening snack?  Thinking how much fun it would be to teach a precocious nine-year-old how to sew doll clothes and would I be starting another Coco Chanel out on a magnificent career?  Did Pogo ever say whether Hobbes came down out of the tree so I can quit worrying about that?   Wishing I had remembered to tell Hombre to plug in the slow cooker when he got up this morning--he usually gets up a couple of hours before I do, and Big Sister was hungry for pinto beans today--I had them soaking over night.  Thinking the coffee is extra good this morning and trying to decide if we want oatmeal or pancakes for breakfast.
> 
> Pretty good Saturday so far.




Amen to that.
Yepp, Ollie is good peoplez.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 7, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Appreciating Ollie for all he does for our departed servicemen.  Nobody serves and is forgotten in his part of the world.
> 
> I'm wondering how neat it would be to be able to have the metabolism to be able to enjoy a Whopper and root beer for a late evening snack?  Thinking how much fun it would be to teach a precocious nine-year-old how to sew doll clothes and would I be starting another Coco Chanel out on a magnificent career?  Did Pogo ever say whether Hobbes came down out of the tree so I can quit worrying about that?   Wishing I had remembered to tell Hombre to plug in the slow cooker when he got up this morning--he usually gets up a couple of hours before I do, and Big Sister was hungry for pinto beans today--I had them soaking over night.  Thinking the coffee is extra good this morning and trying to decide if we want oatmeal or pancakes for breakfast.
> 
> Pretty good Saturday so far.



If there is no snow on the ground, you shouldn't have oatmeal for breakfast.  It just isn't right.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 7, 2014)

Mornin' Coffee Shop! I've made it through the first cup of coffee, but somehow, it wasn't quite enough.
So now I'm staring at coffee canisters wondering if I should brew a cup of Tanzanian peaberry, Costa Rican Tarrazu, Orgainc Guatemalan Estate, of Jamaican Blue Mountain.
Whatcha think? Please answer quickly. This is an emergency.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 7, 2014)

Happy Saturday


----------



## boedicca (Jun 7, 2014)

Mornin'!


----------



## boedicca (Jun 7, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Mornin' Coffee Shop! I've made it through the first cup of coffee, but somehow, it wasn't quite enough.
> So now I'm staring at coffee canisters wondering if I should brew a cup of Tanzanian peaberry, Costa Rican Tarrazu, Orgainc Guatemalan Estate, of Jamaican Blue Mountain.
> Whatcha think? Please answer quickly. This is an emergency.




Blue mountain!

Yum!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 7, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Mornin' Coffee Shop! I've made it through the first cup of coffee, but somehow, it wasn't quite enough.
> So now I'm staring at coffee canisters wondering if I should brew a cup of Tanzanian peaberry, Costa Rican Tarrazu, Orgainc Guatemalan Estate, of Jamaican Blue Mountain.
> Whatcha think? Please answer quickly. This is an emergency.



If it's an emergency......  First one that comes to hand.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 7, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Mornin' Coffee Shop! I've made it through the first cup of coffee, but somehow, it wasn't quite enough.
> So now I'm staring at coffee canisters wondering if I should brew a cup of Tanzanian peaberry, Costa Rican Tarrazu, Orgainc Guatemalan Estate, of Jamaican Blue Mountain.
> Whatcha think? Please answer quickly. This is an emergency.



We're having Folgers this morning because it was on sale.  So sorry, can't help.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 7, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Mornin' Coffee Shop! I've made it through the first cup of coffee, but somehow, it wasn't quite enough.
> ...




But what if his hands are tied?


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jun 7, 2014)

Afternoon Coffee Mates. I have a confession to make. I love coffee but can't drink it. Drives my prostate batshit crazy. And here's mama and her 2 babies.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm suckin' down Amalfi Coast Espresso Roast.....  By the bucketload......  Still not working yet.....


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 7, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Mornin' Coffee Shop! I've made it through the first cup of coffee, but somehow, it wasn't quite enough.
> ...



Gottcha!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 7, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Afternoon Coffee Mates. I have a confession to make. I love coffee but can't drink it. Drives my prostate batshit crazy. And here's mama and her 2 babies.





Mama is cute but tired.

Good to hear from you, BR!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 7, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> I'm suckin' down Amalfi Coast Espresso Roast.....  By the bucketload......  Still not working yet.....



Buy your coffee at World Market too, I see.
I keep the Amalfi at the bar.
I brew it strong in a French press there. I use a Cuban style espresso for my ultra high test which I brew in a stove top pressure percolator espresso pot


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 7, 2014)

Mama doe was out walking her fawn around a few minutes ago.  Also yesterday just before sunset I saw another mama doe walking her twin fawns around.  Time to break out the camera...


----------



## Againsheila (Jun 7, 2014)

Back from my operation.  Got my trusty scooter to get around with.  My foot hurts like hell and that's WITH medication.  Hate to think how I'm gonna feel when it runs out.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 7, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Back from my operation.  Got my trusty scooter to get around with.  My foot hurts like hell and that's WITH medication.  Hate to think how I'm gonna feel when it runs out.



If you aren't healed and the pain hasn't subsided demand more medication.  But hopefully you won't need to.  Hope everything went according to plan.


----------



## Againsheila (Jun 7, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Back from my operation.  Got my trusty scooter to get around with.  My foot hurts like hell and that's WITH medication.  Hate to think how I'm gonna feel when it runs out.
> ...



so far, so good, got my post op appointment on Monday.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 7, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm suckin' down Amalfi Coast Espresso Roast.....  By the bucketload......  Still not working yet.....
> ...



We enjoy a good blend when we take time to do it.  But coffee is coffee when we are in a hurry.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 7, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Mornin' Coffee Shop! I've made it through the first cup of coffee, but somehow, it wasn't quite enough.
> So now I'm staring at coffee canisters wondering if I should brew a cup of Tanzanian peaberry, Costa Rican Tarrazu, Orgainc Guatemalan Estate, of Jamaican Blue Mountain.
> Whatcha think? Please answer quickly. This is an emergency.



The Jamaican Blue Mountain sounds pretty goooooood.....


----------



## Mertex (Jun 7, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Afternoon Coffee Mates. I have a confession to make. I love coffee but can't drink it. Drives my prostate batshit crazy. And here's mama and her 2 babies.




They were big to begin with, but they look like they've grown quite a bit....how old are they now?  4 days?


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jun 7, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > Afternoon Coffee Mates. I have a confession to make. I love coffee but can't drink it. Drives my prostate batshit crazy. And here's mama and her 2 babies.
> ...



A week today.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 7, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Sorry, I will only do "cheap" coffee if there is nothing else available or if the only thing available is Starbucks, then it's off to 7-11........


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 7, 2014)

After days of 80+ heat we're over cast and cool.  Shut all windows and doors but one and I'm thinking about closing that one as well......


----------



## Mertex (Jun 7, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Me too.  I stopped buying Folgers and Maxwell House.....we only get Douwe Egbert, Dunkin Donut, Starbucks, Gevalia.  We'll try a new brand once, but not again if we don't like it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 7, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I probably didn't phrase it correctly but I hate Starbucks.  As for the rest I try to buy Free Trade coffees as much as possible which excludes all the ones you posted.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 7, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...








There is a great shop where I live, called CONTIGO, which offers Free Trade coffees, and they are excellent. More expensive, but excellent.


You just motivated me to cook an evening coffee!!!


----------



## Pogo (Jun 7, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Well its a beautiful day.  I have a list of things a mile long to do.  honestly, i'll be happy to get through a quarter mile of them.  if I don't get started I won't get through an eighth   lol    first on the list.  tint the skylights.
> 
> My son an I have been talking about putting in a G Scale outdoor model railway.  We've always struggled where to put it.  I think I thought of the perfect spot. So maybe we'll be adding that to the list



Pics, or it, ah, will not have happened 

Model trains are da bomb.  We dabbeld when I was kids, my dad had this huge green plywood board on which we set up the HO set, once we modernized beyond his childhood orango O gauge Lionel set.  But one night we went to see some distant neighbor who got seriously into it, with his whole little resort town set up on a massive scale.  We were probably not there a half hour yet I still remember it vividly.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 7, 2014)

Catching an old Star Trek (TOS) episode where Kirk, Uhura and Chekov get beamed away to the planet Triskelion and become slaves.

One woman with especially perky mammaries  tends to be in every scene...


----------



## Pogo (Jun 7, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Appreciating Ollie for all he does for our departed servicemen.  Nobody serves and is forgotten in his part of the world.
> 
> I'm wondering how neat it would be to be able to have the metabolism to be able to enjoy a Whopper and root beer for a late evening snack?  Thinking how much fun it would be to teach a precocious nine-year-old how to sew doll clothes and would I be starting another Coco Chanel out on a magnificent career?  Did Pogo ever say whether Hobbes came down out of the tree so I can quit worrying about that?   Wishing I had remembered to tell Hombre to plug in the slow cooker when he got up this morning--he usually gets up a couple of hours before I do, and Big Sister was hungry for pinto beans today--I had them soaking over night.  Thinking the coffee is extra good this morning and trying to decide if we want oatmeal or pancakes for breakfast.
> 
> Pretty good Saturday so far.



Thanks Foxy.  I've been trying not to think about it because it's such a helpless feeling but Hobbes is still in his crow's nest.  He was there when I got home last night in the dark and he's still there now.  And it's getting to be a hot day.  I'm going to go back and stand there and try to plead for him to come down but it hasn't worked yet.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 7, 2014)

Back home again, The family didn't think to notify us or that we would even be there since bob had dropped his membership in the Legion a few years back. We didn't go last night because that is the time we do our service for active members but this morning we went in did our final salute, then stood Honors when they loaded him in the Hearst for his last ride. Had the Funeral Director hold them up for 2 minutes to give us time to beat them to the cemetery were we again stood honors while he was unloaded. Two guys from the Navy detail folded the flag and presented it to our Chaplain who then presented it to the Widow.
Then the family invited us to lunch.....Of course we knew that;  they're Italian.......


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 7, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  Appreciating Ollie for all he does for our departed servicemen.  Nobody serves and is forgotten in his part of the world.
> ...




Oy, Gewalt.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 7, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Back home again, The family didn't think to notify us or that we would even be there since bob had dropped his membership in the Legion a few years back. We didn't go last night because that is the time we do our service for active members but this morning we went in did our final salute, then stood Honors when they loaded him in the Hearst for his last ride. Had the Funeral Director hold them up for 2 minutes to give us time to beat them to the cemetery were we again stood honors while he was unloaded. Two guys from the Navy detail folded the flag and presented it to our Chaplain who then presented it to the Widow.
> Then the family invited us to lunch.....*Of course we knew that;  they're Italian.*......



Mangiare, mangiare, a piacere!!!


----------



## Pogo (Jun 7, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I don't think I could ever buy Douwe Egbert, but not for any logical reason.  It's because when I lived in Europe I picked up the habit of rolling my own cigarettes, and that was the brand of loose tobacco I commonly bought.  So their name is permanently associated with tobacco in my head and that just pollutes the impression of coffee.

Gevalia I tried once when they were doing those subscription offers, long ago.  Weakest watered down slightly brown liquid I've ever had.  It was like dishwater.  Never tried Dunkin Donuts except in the store, where I found it decent for a fast food joint.  It would have to be cheaper to buy it for home.  I'll confess that I'm on Starbux right now, French Roast of course, because it's been on sale. 

The Tanzanian Peaberry I got as my free World Market coffee a while back, I found a way to get rid of it by mixing it with FR about 1 to 10 ratio, so it's still French Roast with a slight twist.

For a few years I had regular deliveries of Peet's coming in, which wasn't available locally, but that just gets too expensive, so unless I do find Peet's on sale or something like that I bite the bullet and get the store brand bulk beans just to get me through to the next sale or splurge.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 7, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Looks like Sophia might be in danger of being buried in an avalanche, should those boulders become dislodged.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 7, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...




It's a burden I would be willing to endure.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 7, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...




I get the impression that the pic on the right was taken first, given the "wtf" look on Sophia's face, and then Jayne sat down.  Sophia was going to keep an eye out for anything getting knocked over.

Or it could be what Sicilians call malocchio -- the Evil Eye   She looks more interested than the guys.

I'm sure the first thing Jayne said to Sophia was, "hey - my eyes are up here".


----------



## Mertex (Jun 7, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Starbucks is not our very favorite, but it is better than Folers/Maxwell House.  The ones I mentioned may not be Free Trade, but they sure are good.  I just want to make sure I'm not getting monkey poop in it, no matter how good they claim it makes it.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 7, 2014)

Pogo said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





I find it fantastic that we are all keeping abreast of these photos so well.

Bravo, mammary-team, bravo!!!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 7, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Appreciating Ollie for all he does for our departed servicemen.  Nobody serves and is forgotten in his part of the world.
> 
> I'm wondering how neat it would be to be able to have the metabolism to be able to enjoy a Whopper and root beer for a late evening snack?  Thinking how much fun it would be to teach a precocious nine-year-old how to sew doll clothes and would I be starting another Coco Chanel out on a magnificent career?  Did Pogo ever say whether Hobbes came down out of the tree so I can quit worrying about that?   Wishing I had remembered to tell Hombre to plug in the slow cooker when he got up this morning--he usually gets up a couple of hours before I do, and Big Sister was hungry for pinto beans today--I had them soaking over night.  Thinking the coffee is extra good this morning and trying to decide if we want oatmeal or pancakes for breakfast.
> 
> Pretty good Saturday so far.



Good morning, Foxy!
Ollie is a treasure, indeed.  Imagine if more people were as attentive and respectful as he is?  Oh, wait, there are you and Hombre, with all your service at the hospital and hospice.  I'm sure loads of CS denizens serve in some way when time allows.
I hope your sister is enjoying her visit, and that you are, too.  Have a wonderful day.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 7, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Afternoon Coffee Mates. I have a confession to make. I love coffee but can't drink it. Drives my prostate batshit crazy. And here's mama and her 2 babies.



Sorry about the coffee.
Momma looks pretty contented.  Babies are growing, too.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 7, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




You need to give Douwe Egbert a try....it's the best we have ever had.  It's expensive and you have to buy it online.  I don't know of any place that carries it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 7, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I have no issue with the type of food and drink people like, though I far from above teasing them about those choices........


----------



## Pogo (Jun 7, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I don't either -- in the States I've only seen it in hotels, and even then rarely.

Maybe I should save an old Peet's bag and put it in there.     Far as I perceive, Peet's is probably the pinnacle of percolative perfection.


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 7, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Many hotels and restaurants serve Community Coffee. Tastes very good but my favorite coffee for almost 70 years is Eight-O-Clock. In Europe they make coffee strong enough to float a brick.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 7, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Obviously different tastes for different people.  I tried Eight-O-Clock coffee, suffered through a whole bag of it, never again.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 7, 2014)

Don't make me some hero...I had ten guys out there with me today and no doubt there were a hundred (Or Hundreds) of other groups just like us doing pretty much the same thing all over the country.....


----------



## Pogo (Jun 7, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Still milking it in a spirit of tit for tat, I see... 

Well despite the uh, bounteous support, I think the idea of pics of celebrities having their hair set on fire to stack up against Stats' celebrities has been a bust.    There are braly any more out there.

To put it flatly, despite my breast intentions I was an udder boob to think there would be more than a mouthful of such pics.  

So ---  new plan, I think this will go much better.

Today's pic of a pol driving his car straight into a lake:






The President, with Vicky McCammon in the seat alongside him and me in the back,was now driving around in a small blue car with the top down. We reached a steep incline at the edge of the lake and the car started rolling rapidly toward the water. The President shouted, &#8216;The brakes don&#8217;t work! The brakes won&#8217;t hold! We&#8217;re going in! We&#8217;re going under!&#8217; The car splashed into the water. I started to get out. Just then the car leveled and I realized we were in a Amphicar. The President laughed. As we putted along the lake then (and throughout the evening), he teased me. &#8216;Vicky, did you see what Joe did? He didn&#8217;t give a damn about his President. He just wanted to save his own skin and get out of the car.&#8217; Then he&#8217;d roar. -- Joe Califano​
Happy weekend all


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 7, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Don't make me some hero...I had ten guys out there with me today and no doubt there were a hundred (Or Hundreds) of other groups just like us doing pretty much the same thing all over the country.....


I applied for Honors detail at my VFW but all the slots were filled with Korean War guys. (I'm a youngster at 74) So they sent me to the VA clinic in Charlotte as a greeter and wheel chair jockey one day a week. Then about 3 years ago I started at the airport USO in Charlotte. Meet a great bunch of young troops twice a week. Todays military has a fantastic array of patriotic Americans.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 7, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Don't make me some hero...I had ten guys out there with me today and no doubt there were a hundred (Or Hundreds) of other groups just like us doing pretty much the same thing all over the country.....
> ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 7, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...










Only legal if said pol is driving his car into a lake whilst drinking coffee and keeping abreast of starlets mammary needs°°°!!!


----------



## Jughead (Jun 7, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


I'm not much of a coffee person, except for the two cups of espresso that I have with breakfast in the morning. I need coffee to start my day, otherwise my production level drops. I don't discriminate on the type of espresso, any will do.

Years ago I was drinking Folgers coffee instead, but at one point it just wasn't effective anymore, no matter how much I drank.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 7, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Drinking espresso is like getting drunk and thinking your ex-wife is a saint...  Too much of a jolt to your system when you think about it.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 7, 2014)

Today is way too busy for a Saturday. I was up early catching up on my USMB 3 'Rs' but then I headed out to the gym and did a full set of exercises and just 3 laps in the pool cuz time was slipping away. Home for some breakfast and cleaning around the house for the guests this evening. Then it was off on errands. Arrived home, remembering to bring the ice, so Mrs Te wouldn't make me head on out again. I was supposed to put the umbrellas up but Mrs Te can't recall what she did with them after she washed them last Fall. They are nowhere to be found! 

Got to head out soon to pick up the food. Serving mexican and for the number of guests it is easier to just buy it from one of the excellent establishments around here. We will be making a couple of special dishes for those who have food allergies too. Drinks are in the cooler and I need to go and check the attic just in case the umbrellas ended up in there. 

Catch you all later...or tomorrow. Whichever comes first!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 7, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Don't make me some hero...I had ten guys out there with me today and no doubt there were a hundred (Or Hundreds) of other groups just like us doing pretty much the same thing all over the country.....
> ...



Tis a noble thing you do Hossfly.  I have participated in the groups welcoming returning warriors home at the airport.  You just never quite get used to it enough that a lump doesn't form in your throat and you don't blink back tears.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 7, 2014)

My crystal ball says that before sun down we will have a new Triple Crown winner!  Go, California Chrome, Go!!!


----------



## Mertex (Jun 7, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Neither do I.  People like things for different reasons.  I had been drinking Folgers and Maxwell House for ages, then we decided to try the more expensive types....there are still some I absolutely don't like, but we decided that Dunkin Donuts and Gevalia were better.

I still don't like the Keurig.  My husband uses it every day, I brew my own on a separate coffee maker.  I don't like my coffee ultra strong, so me making my own is better for me.
One of my sons likes it so strong it wakes up the neighbors...well, not that strong, but I certainly don't let him make the coffee for the rest of us when he visits...

I also like to add a little salt to the ground coffee before brewing...it makes it smoother.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 7, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


----------



## Mertex (Jun 7, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Pogo, you were so udderly obvious.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 7, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Folgers is all my buddy drinks.  I usually manage to gag down a cup to be polite when he offers.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 7, 2014)

I'd like sausage and eggs, toasty hash browns and keep the coffee coming...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 7, 2014)

Lumpy's back!!!


----------



## Jughead (Jun 7, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


When I go over to neighbors place for birthday parties or such, most of the time they offer Folgers coffee or similar. I always accept, except for me it's like drinking water, no effect whatsoever. Some neighbors have espresso, but they are usually the exception.

Saturdays for me is a treat, that's when I add some Sambuca to my espresso. I can't the other days due to work or church.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 7, 2014)

Well, no Triple Crown winner...  That's a shame.  My crystal ball failed me.  I'm going to have to retire the old crystal ball.  It hasn't done me well since I dropped it a while back.  Think I will start reading tea leaves to have a look into the future.  Might get better results.  I must admit that I am a bit leary of trying to read tea leaves.  Last time I tried, the tea leaves looked like Ringo Starr in the bottom of the tea cup.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 7, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Well, no Triple Crown winner...  That's a shame.  My crystal ball failed me.  I'm going to have to retire the old crystal ball.  It hasn't done me well since I dropped it a while back.  Think I will start reading tea leaves to have a look into the future.  Might get better results.  I must admit that I am a bit leary of trying to read tea leaves.  Last time I tried, the tea leaves looked like Ringo Starr in the bottom of the tea cup.



California Chrome's owner was livid about it too.  California Chrome came in 4th.  One, two, and three were all horses that had not run in the Derby or Preakness, so they had not had to endure the really grueling three races in five weeks.  He believes for the Triple Crown, all the horses competing should have to compete in all the races. And after thinking about it, I tend to agree.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 7, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Mornin' Coffee Shop! I've made it through the first cup of coffee, but somehow, it wasn't quite enough.
> ...



I keep 5 or 6 different blends ready. Sometimes I'm not quite awake enough to decide what the second cup should be. Before bed, I just slide one canister forward and use that for the first cup.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 7, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Mornin' Coffee Shop! I've made it through the first cup of coffee, but somehow, it wasn't quite enough.
> ...



Negged! Seriously, Folger's is one of the better big brands


----------



## Pogo (Jun 7, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Well, no Triple Crown winner...  That's a shame.  My crystal ball failed me.  I'm going to have to retire the old crystal ball.  It hasn't done me well since I dropped it a while back.  Think I will start reading tea leaves to have a look into the future.  Might get better results.  I must admit that I am a bit leary of trying to read tea leaves.  Last time I tried, the tea leaves looked like Ringo Starr in the bottom of the tea cup.
> ...



Horses??

I wondered what BBD was talking about since baseball season isn't even half over.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 7, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Here we have World Market. I pay $8.99 for 24 oz of Costa Rican Tarrazu and the same for the Guatemalan Estate.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 7, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I just finished off my 24-oz World Market French Roast (I think it was $9.99). It'll give me a credit toward a freebie but I'd have to rate it lower than Starbux.  Higher than the store brand but lower than the good stuff.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 7, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



A Starbuck's just opened up about 3-4 blocks from my building.    Mostly I just buy their coffee in bags and grind it and make it at home.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 7, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Back from my operation.  Got my trusty scooter to get around with.  My foot hurts like hell and that's WITH medication.  Hate to think how I'm gonna feel when it runs out.



Here's hoping you are back on your feet soon, Sheila.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 7, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Try the Tarrazu or the Amalfi Coast Espresso.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 7, 2014)

My sister and her hubby adopted a five month old kitten named Sammy. He's a ginger cat, and he purrs like a trooper! Very affectionate for a cat, let me tell you, and an impressive set of lungs!
He's a brother for young Burdie - and is the complete opposite of her. Burdie runs around, full of energy, while Sammy prefers to be cuddled.


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 7, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Back from my operation.  Got my trusty scooter to get around with.  My foot hurts like hell and that's WITH medication.  Hate to think how I'm gonna feel when it runs out.


Have you considered a footbath with Dunkin' Donuts Coffee? Caffeine could help the pain. And it cools to the right drinking temperature.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 7, 2014)

Noomi said:


> My sister and her hubby adopted a five month old kitten named Sammy. He's a ginger cat, and he purrs like a trooper! Very affectionate for a cat, let me tell you, and an impressive set of lungs!
> He's a brother for young Burdie - and is the complete opposite of her. Burdie runs around, full of energy, while Sammy prefers to be cuddled.




We need pictures, Noomi....and you can post them in the Cat Lovers Thread....


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 8, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Margs mom, 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
Blackhawks mom, 
Newby's mom, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheilas friend Shirley,
Meister and his mom,
Testarosa
Drake's injured friend, 
PixieStix's sister, 
Hollie's stepdad, 
Coyote's father-in-law, 
Spoonie, Ringel, Sheila, and 007's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Avg-Joe & furry companion Boo
Pix,
Becki!!! and Beckis hubby,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Sheila and Andrew,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and cousin,
Ringel and his family in transition and post surgery healing for Mrs. Ringel
Grandma and family dealing with death of extended family member,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Ollie's daughter Angie and his youngest brother,
Stat's aunt,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and Sunshine.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 8, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Back from my operation.  Got my trusty scooter to get around with.  My foot hurts like hell and that's WITH medication.  Hate to think how I'm gonna feel when it runs out.
> ...




I hear the donuts aren't shabby, either!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 8, 2014)

Say... who's been getting into my doughnut stash?


----------



## Noomi (Jun 8, 2014)

^I would have if I knew where you hide them!


----------



## Noomi (Jun 8, 2014)

Went to the gym for the first time in several weeks. Managed a kilometre on the treadmill, which I wasn't too pleased about, but I did manage to leg press a full 50 kilos - which is nearly my entire body weight! VERY pleased with that.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 8, 2014)

Good morning and happy Sunday to all!



Today's beauty no. 1 drinking coffee:







I don't know her name, but....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 8, 2014)

Today's "celebs" no. 2 drinking coffee:







Freud and Jung.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 8, 2014)

And, today's coffee funnies:


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 8, 2014)

Good morning everyone. Let me continue with the Mystery of the Missing Umbrella covers.

To recap, last Fall Mrs Te washed and stored the umbrella canvases. We have two of them for the back patio and we were having guests around yesterday evening and one of my jobs was to put them up again. According to Mrs Te she insisted that she had stored them in a plastic bag and that it was either in the laundry room or under our bed. I checked every storage bag in the laundry room and every bag under the bed with no luck.

Knowing Mrs Te I searched the closet on the upstairs landing, the coat closet and utility room downstairs and the garage since she has a bad habit of just throwing things in there.  I would have come across it in the garage in the interim so I knew it wasn't there but checked anyway. That only left the attic and the guests were due soon. 

Trying to be helpful Mrs Te suggested that I put my daughter's suitcase that she had used for her trip to Austin back up in the attic at the same time. So I lugged it up there and put it away and noticed a large floppy canvas bag under the eaves that I don't recall seeing before. I asked Mrs Te what it was and received a  reply. 

So I hauled it out and opened it up and there were cushions inside. That was when Mrs Te "remembered" that she had stored the old lounge cushions up there (so we could use them outside) when she purchased new ones. I dug around in there and sure enough I found the umbrella canvases. 

I am scrupulous about having everything in the attic labeled unless it is obvious as to what it contains. I had never seen that bag or put it in the attic. So this was all on Mrs Te but I didn't make a fuss because that would be counterproductive. I just went outside and put the umbrellas up and then went out to pick up the food. 

All is well and it was a wonderful evening. I enjoyed a couple of glasses of a fine cabernet sauvignon as well as the company. 

Off to swim some laps. See you all later.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 8, 2014)

Beautiful Sunday morning here in my neck of the woods.  Had my coffee.  Need to go shave, shower and get my church clothes on.  I hate to get moving so early in the morning when I'm not quite ready to be in a hurry...  For fifty cents I would crawl back into the bed and pull the covers up over my head.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 8, 2014)

Change to above plans...   Mrs. BBD doesn't feel good this morning so we are going to stay home.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 8, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Change to above plans...   Mrs. BBD doesn't feel good this morning so we are going to stay home.



I hope she feels better soon BBD.


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## peach174 (Jun 8, 2014)

Happy Sunday All !


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 8, 2014)

Had planned to do some yard work and finish painting the trim around the deck.

And then the rains came............................


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 8, 2014)

Over the last couple of months I've been receiving collection calls for someone who may have had my number or lived here before.  I've told them at least ten times that person doesn't live here and four times not to call any more.  Well they called again this morning, took the company name, caller's name, re-advised them they had the wrong number and if they call again I would contact my attorney.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 8, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Had planned to do some yard work and finish painting the trim around the deck.
> 
> And then the rains came............................



I see the sun peeking out so maybe it won't be a total washout for you all to the East of us.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 8, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


>



This fella needs to shave!


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 8, 2014)

Good Morning, Coffee Shop!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 8, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=xmANaeSR5CE]Elizabeth (The Statler Brothers) - YouTube[/ame]

Great music.  Simply great.  Saw these guys many times in concert.


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm sitting here channeling my inner mr miyagi.   late last night I had some sushi and left the plate with the chopsticks  on the end table.  so this morning there is this fly buzzing around me and I'm trying to catch him with the chopsticks.   where is danielsan when you need him?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 8, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> I'm sitting here channeling my inner mr miyagi.   late last night I had some sushi and left the plate with the chopsticks  on the end table.  so this morning there is this fly buzzing around me and I'm trying to catch him with the chopsticks.   where is danielsan when you need him?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 8, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Over the last couple of months I've been receiving collection calls for someone who may have had my number or lived here before.  I've told them at least ten times that person doesn't live here and four times not to call any more.  Well they called again this morning, took the company name, caller's name, re-advised them they had the wrong number and if they call again I would contact my attorney.



Next time ask which credit card they will be using today. Tell then you take Visa, MC and Amex. If they ask why tell them that you charge $500/hr or part thereof for dealing with chronic stupidity like theirs.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 8, 2014)

Mornin' All.  Looks like we'll have a hot day today- plus it's a Spare The Air.

We have some final prep to do before the painters show up.  I can't wait for this project to be done!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 8, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Over the last couple of months I've been receiving collection calls for someone who may have had my number or lived here before.  I've told them at least ten times that person doesn't live here and four times not to call any more.  Well they called again this morning, took the company name, caller's name, re-advised them they had the wrong number and if they call again I would contact my attorney.



Years ago (in the 1990's) when we lived up on the mountain, I was getting mail from the Army to a gal with the same name as mine.  Hombre or I would dutifully return it to the post office clearly marked WRONG RECIPIENT or some such, but the mailings continued.  And VOILA, one day we finally received her discharge from the Army and thought WHEW, well at least no more mail.  But no.  Then we started getting all the retirement stuff for her.  Nothing we could do seemed to convince the military that I wasn't her.  We continued to get the mail but it did taper off over time and after we moved into the city it stopped.  Until the other day, we started getting information and solicitations for offers for veterans. . . .


----------



## Pogo (Jun 8, 2014)

Anybody in closer-to-arctic latitudes see aurora borealis last night?  Heads up...

>> WEEKEND GEOMAGNETIC STORM: High-latitude sky watchers should be alert for auroras on June 8th and 9th as Earth passes through the wake of a CME, which struck on June 7th. Initially, the CME's impact was was weak, but as the 7th turned into the 8th a G2-class geomagnetic storm developed, sparking auroras across Canada and many northern-tier US states.

... Auroras were also sighted in the USA in Maine, Minnesota, Washington, South Dakota, New York, and Michigan. About 10,000 miles away, sky watchers spotted the same shades of pink over New Zealand, so this was truly a global event.

The source of the CME was a magnetic filament on the sun, which erupted on June 4th. The explosion was not squarely aimed at Earth, but the glancing blow it provided three days later was enough to spark the ongoing display. NOAA forecasters say CME effects could persist until June 9th with a 25% chance of continued geomagnetic storms. More auroras are in the offing. << (spaceweather.com)


----------



## Mertex (Jun 8, 2014)

We must have gotten a little shower today, there were some small puddles around the yard when we got back home from church.  I'm glad for any rain, no matter how small.....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 8, 2014)

Just got off the phone with my sister in the states. So, what does a nice Jewish guy and his sister talk about on the phone? Food, namely, bagels with Lachs and Creme Cheese!!

She threw a big party last night and apparently, in the middle of the party, the electricity in her neighborhood went kaploonk, kerplooey, so they did the rest of the party with candles...

Ahhhh, bagels....


----------



## Sherry (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 8, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Just got off the phone with my sister in the states. So, what does a nice Jewish guy and his sister talk about on the phone? Food, namely, bagels with Lachs and Creme Cheese!!
> 
> She threw a big party last night and apparently, in the middle of the party, the electricity in her neighborhood went kaploonk, kerplooey, so they did the rest of the party with candles...
> 
> Ahhhh, bagels....



I have a dear friend, who is Jewish, who lives in NYC.  He has never been to New Mexico since he was in elementary school,  and he is absolutely convinced that we cannot have really good bagels in New Mexico.  Despite the fact that we have known each other since childhood, with the typical New York snobbism about such things, he is certain I could not possibly know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 8, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Over the last couple of months I've been receiving collection calls for someone who may have had my number or lived here before.  I've told them at least ten times that person doesn't live here and four times not to call any more.  Well they called again this morning, took the company name, caller's name, re-advised them they had the wrong number and if they call again I would contact my attorney.
> ...



I never would have guessed that your name was G.I. Jane!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 8, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Just got off the phone with my sister in the states. So, what does a nice Jewish guy and his sister talk about on the phone? Food, namely, bagels with Lachs and Creme Cheese!!
> ...




Oh, I am sure that Bagels in New Mexico are totally delish.  Would 7:30 do???


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 8, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Yeah he Otter..........


----------



## Jughead (Jun 8, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Over the last couple of months I've been receiving collection calls for someone who may have had my number or lived here before.  I've told them at least ten times that person doesn't live here and four times not to call any more.  Well they called again this morning, took the company name, caller's name, re-advised them they had the wrong number and if they call again I would contact my attorney.
> ...


When I was single, I moved around a lot. Filling out the USPS change of address forms started to become a routine. No matter how hard I tried contacting everyone to provide them with my new address, a good portion of my mail still went to the old address. When I eventually received it at my new address, it was with the USPS sticker /label that contained my new address. Once when I moved twice within the same year, it was a major hassle as I was still getting redirected mail, and had to cancel my old change of address, and provide a new one. It was a nightmare. I'm sure that there was some mail that I never received.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 8, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...





I had a buddy in college who moved FOUR times in about a 4 month time period and did not forwarding. The fourth address was the same address as the first address, which means he simply moved back into his old apartment. To this day we still laugh about his moving adventures of 1986.... and the non-need for an address forwarding for him.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 8, 2014)

I had to get glasses a few months back and no way wanted to spend the $310 + price tag.  I only need them occasionally because I wear contacts.  Any way, I found this sight (CLICK)and got a pair of glasses for $68 with clip on sunglasses.

I went a little cheap, so peripheral is a bit off, but I will buy another pair.  I'm very nearsighted and bought progressive bifocals. 

I just wanted  to share what a I thought was a great find.

Happy Sunday everyone


----------



## Jughead (Jun 8, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I guess if all you get are bills, then yeah, there is no need to concern oneself with forwarding. Your buddy lucked out in that he saved the paperwork and hassle involved with change of address forms which would have caused him major headaches given his particular circumstance.

Actually come to think of it, I'm not sure he's lucky at all. He probably found all his old bills when he moved back 4 months later...lol


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 8, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...





But it was his headache, not mine!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jun 8, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Anybody in closer-to-arctic latitudes see aurora borealis last night?  Heads up...
> 
> >> WEEKEND GEOMAGNETIC STORM: High-latitude sky watchers should be alert for auroras on June 8th and 9th as Earth passes through the wake of a CME, which struck on June 7th. Initially, the CME's impact was was weak, but as the 7th turned into the 8th a G2-class geomagnetic storm developed, sparking auroras across Canada and many northern-tier US states.
> 
> ...



Missed them this time but I've seen them many times. They are especially beautiful up along the BWCA in Northern MN.


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 8, 2014)

Whew. 
Finally back from a week in _Iowa_. Without my laptop, because my parents wouldn't let me bring it (which is why I wasn't on at all). 

Sorry to any Iowans who may use this thread, but your state is pretty boring, at least for vacations.

Also, Ringel, I watched Godzilla while I was out there, and I have this to say about it:
*AWESOME!*


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 8, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> Whew.
> Finally back from a week in _Iowa_. Without my laptop, because my parents wouldn't let me bring it (which is why I wasn't on at all).
> 
> Sorry to any Iowans who may use this thread, but your state is pretty boring, at least for vacations.
> ...




I dated a girl from Iowa once, and let me tell you, there are some really fine corn fields not far from Council Bluffs!!!


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 8, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > Whew.
> ...



I'm just going to guess that that was sexual innuendo that I'm to young to understand.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 8, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> Whew.
> Finally back from a week in _Iowa_. Without my laptop, because my parents wouldn't let me bring it (which is why I wasn't on at all).
> 
> Sorry to any Iowans who may use this thread, but your state is pretty boring, at least for vacations.
> ...



Clearly you haven't sampled the simple pleasure of a peach frozen yogurt on a hot Iowa summer night beneath a gas station fluorescent light after an all-day drive.  Or a venture into a diner that looks frozen in a moment from 1962.  

You don't find what you don't look for...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 8, 2014)

Pogo said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > Whew.
> ...





Ääähm, let me do a statistical work-up on that one, since the mammary thing is off for the Sabbath.

Yes, here we have it: 

peach frozen yoghurt in Iowa: 100%.
diner from 1962 in Iowa: 98.37%
Hills in Iowa: 0.00%


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 8, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...



Well, äääähhhh....... let's just say that those corncobs were standing up very, ähm,  tall.


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 8, 2014)

Pogo said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > Whew.
> ...



No, I went to the National Balloon Museum and Hall of Fame in Indianola, went to an Iowa Cubs game, saw the Godzilla movie, went to the zoo, and visited the Des Moines area Boy Scout shop.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 8, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...



Not at all - he's talking about corn.  Ever bite into a cob of corn right off the stalk?  Ahh - whole 'nother experience.  I wouldn't do it now though, you may have been born too late.  You no longer know what you're eating.

Which reminds me of a breakfast update -- those intrepid Coffeeshoppers of the retired thread may remember how I called Nora Mill in Georgia to inquire if the grits they stone grind from their Chatahoochie River water wheel are GMO-free, they responded they could not guarantee that because of what's happened to the overall corn supply.

Well Trader Joe's is now selling stone grond white corn grits just like 'em, and they DO guarantee they're GMO-free    A very reasonable price too, cheaper than Nora Mill was charging.  So I brought a bag home this weekend.  They take a good 30-40 minutes to cook.  Is it worth the wait?

Oh yeah.


----------



## Againsheila (Jun 8, 2014)

Hello people.  Wish I could think of something to say, but too many drugs.  Tomorrow is my post op.  Hope everyone is doing okay.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 8, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Hello people.  Wish I could think of something to say, but too many drugs.  Tomorrow is my post op.  Hope everyone is doing okay.



Hang in their, enjoy your drugs.



(that was just a little joke. Now, how many fingers am I holding up??)


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 8, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Absolutely.  Would you believe some of the best bagels in the world are made and sold by Dunkin' donuts?  Also Costco has its own brand of bagels that are absolutely excellent.  I know that probably offends the cultural sensibilities of a lot of us, but I am quite a connoisseur and have to admit they won out in a blind taste test.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 8, 2014)

Sherry said:


>





Oooh, that puppy is spoiled....his own crocheted blanket...


----------



## Mertex (Jun 8, 2014)

Funny:



*A guy asked for a goodnight kiss, but the girl rebuffed him haughtily, saying: "I don't do that sort of thing on my first date!"
"Well," he said sarcastically, "how about on your last date?"*


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 8, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 8, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Cool!!!


----------



## Mertex (Jun 8, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> Whew.
> Finally back from a week in _Iowa_. Without my laptop, because my parents wouldn't let me bring it (which is why I wasn't on at all).



Very wise parents, someday you'll understand why they didn't let you bring it.  You probably would've lost it somewhere on the trip......


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 8, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...





I forgot to respond to that:

oh, hell no!!  A good bagel is a good bagel is a good bagel, if it's delish, I'll eat it!

It's not like we Jews have the copyright on Bagels, and it's also not rocket-science to figure out how to make them.  I've made my own, it was really fun. But darn, it took time to do it...

So, here's my order for those Costco Bagels, and here's the address....


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 8, 2014)

Pogo said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Actually, my grandfather is a farmer of sorts (I say "of sorts" because that is not his primary source of income) and corn is about all he grows. We go out to his house at harvest time and help him bring it all in and we eat some of it as we go. So I must agree, fresh corn is infinitely preferable to the nonsense you can buy at the grocery store. As to assuming he was making sexual references, he had just mentioned dating a girl from Iowa in the same sentence. I had not noticed he had switched focuses mid-way through the sentence.


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 8, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Funny:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I could get a girl to go out with me, I would not dare to be that arrogant. I would just be grateful a girl would consider dating me. Oh well, to each his own.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 8, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I like Costco.  We have one going up right down the road.


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 8, 2014)

Mertex said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > Whew.
> ...



I'm not complaining. My only regret was that I could not visit the Coffee Shop.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 8, 2014)

Wal-Mart cake:








Conversation probably went like this:

*Walmart employee:  "Hello, this is Wal-Marts, how can I help you?"

Customer:  I would like to order a cake for a going away party this week.

Walmart employee:  "What you want on da cake?"

Customer:  "Best Wishes Suzanne" and, underneath that, "We'll Miss You"
*

*Stop Laughing....*


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 8, 2014)

Sherry said:


>



You too!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 8, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Wal-Mart cake:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 8, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...




well, yer here now. Pull up a big mug, and...


----------



## Sherry (Jun 8, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Wal-Mart cake:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pogo (Jun 8, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Hello people.  Wish I could think of something to say, but too many drugs.  Tomorrow is my post op.  Hope everyone is doing okay.
> ...








  -- "Forty two!"


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 8, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Anybody in closer-to-arctic latitudes see aurora borealis last night?  Heads up...
> 
> >> WEEKEND GEOMAGNETIC STORM: High-latitude sky watchers should be alert for auroras on June 8th and 9th as Earth passes through the wake of a CME, which struck on June 7th. Initially, the CME's impact was was weak, but as the 7th turned into the 8th a G2-class geomagnetic storm developed, sparking auroras across Canada and many northern-tier US states.
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, it was overcast with intermittent showers here last night and most of today, so far.  If possible, I'll be looking out for the Lights, thanks for the heads up.  Additionally, I found this astrological tidbit in the news, too:
Asteroid to make close pass by Earth


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 8, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



PO Box.  'Nuf said.  I have two.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 8, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Does Costco have hamentashen?


----------



## Pogo (Jun 8, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody in closer-to-arctic latitudes see aurora borealis last night?  Heads up...
> ...



I remember Sarah posted that in her astrology thread (I think it was that one)

Well, bad news here --- for the mice that is.  Hobbes is home.  

After days of trying to entice him down with food and all he could do was wander out a branch to nowhere, Charlie from the local fire and rescue department came by, same guy that got him down the last time.  He's had some nice wet food and is locked in now.  I expect he'll zonk out to sleep before long since he's been up there since last Wednesday.

I guess I'm gonna have to learn how to cut his claws.  I've never done that before but this feline flying Wallenda routine has got to go.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 8, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...



This might be hard to believe but I am surrounded by preserved farmlands here in NJ and so buying fresh picked corn from the farm stalls around here is the same as being able to go out and pick your own strawberries, pumpkins, etc. In that respect the local supermarkets can only really compete with the more exotic foods like avocados, oranges, etc.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 8, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Hello people.  Wish I could think of something to say, but too many drugs.  Tomorrow is my post op.  Hope everyone is doing okay.



Hope _you're_ doing OK.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 8, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...






Drats!!!


----------



## Mertex (Jun 8, 2014)

Pogo said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



So glad to hear that he finally came down.  I figured once he got hungry enough he would find a way.  You're going to have to curtail his outings from now on, he's a daredevil....


----------



## Pogo (Jun 8, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Wal-Mart cake:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pshaw.  Nothing a little wite-out won't fix up in a Jiffy.  Or even a nice flat knife -- wipe out the letters "Under N".


----------



## Pogo (Jun 8, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



No he never did find a way.  I gave up and called the rescue squad.  I was kind of playing a cat-and-mouse game (  ) to see how long he'd stay up before getting resourceful, and I just ran out of patience.

It's also considerably warmer now than the last time and I'm thinking about how dehydrated he must be.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 8, 2014)

Pogo said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Cut his claws?  Who told you to do that?  Does not sound like a good idea at all.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 8, 2014)

Pogo said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



That's great news, Pogo.  Hobbes is home safe and sound!  Just makes you wonder why he keeps doing the same 'insane' thing.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 8, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Nope, he should have him de-clawed.......


----------



## Pogo (Jun 8, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I'm pretty convinced by now that except for visceral primal things like where da food at and which way home is, cats' experiential memory goes back about ten seconds.

I came up with the conclusion myself about cutting his claws back.  The rescue team was suggesting de-clawing altogether, which I wouldn't do.  I'm just not sure what else is gonna keep him from climbing 40 feet up a tree and then going "ruh-roh".


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 8, 2014)

Howdy, everybody!
Taking a few minutes to catch up, and then back to work.  I just sent the girls out with my wild crafting kit and some books about plants and flowers.  They are to collect samples, identify them, bag them, label them, then bring them home for further discussion/study.  They armored themselves in bug dope and are off to explore the woods.  When they return, we will verify their identifications and then hit the medicinal/edible plant books to talk about what uses each plant might have.
Daughter's been cleaning up lots of debris and uncovered a huge carpenter ant nest under the house while removing all the scrap lumber my partner "stored" under there.  We dug up a bit and I'll be spreading diatomaceous earth around the pilings to discourage further ant-incursions.  Otherwise, we are getting handle on the mess here.  My daughter asked me whether "The Hills Have Eyes" or we had a chainsaw murderer on premises.  I assume she was making references to some creepy movies.
Well, back to work.  Visit more later.  I hope everyone else is getting as much accomplished as we are here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 8, 2014)

Pogo said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Cutting his claws isn't a good idea, I think Pogo, unless he is going to strictly be an inside cat.  Since your adventures with Hobbes, I've been reading up.  I have had cats and raised cats all my life until recently, and they all climbed trees and lots of other stuff, and never had a problem getting themselves down.  So I've been reading up and sure enough there are a very small number of cats who lack the ability to descend from heights they climb to.  And Hobbes may be one of those cats.

Your best bet may be to just make him strictly an indoor cat.  Get him one of those gigantic climbing thingees they make for rich cats to climb on inside.  

But so happy he's home.  I was more worried about you than him.


----------



## Againsheila (Jun 8, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Hello people.  Wish I could think of something to say, but too many drugs.  Tomorrow is my post op.  Hope everyone is doing okay.
> ...



Umm, 12?


----------



## R.D. (Jun 8, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Howdy, everybody!
> Taking a few minutes to catch up, and then back to work.  I just sent the girls out with my wild crafting kit and some books about plants and flowers.  They are to collect samples, identify them, bag them, label them, then bring them home for further discussion/study.  They armored themselves in bug dope and are off to explore the woods.  When they return, we will verify their identifications and then hit the medicinal/edible plant books to talk about what uses each plant might have.
> Daughter's been cleaning up lots of debris and uncovered a huge carpenter ant nest under the house while removing all the scrap lumber my partner "stored" under there.  We dug up a bit and I'll be spreading diatomaceous earth around the pilings to discourage further ant-incursions.  Otherwise, we are getting handle on the mess here. * My daughter asked me whether "The Hills Have Eyes" or we had a chainsaw murderer on premises. * I assume she was making references to some creepy movies.
> Well, back to work.  Visit more later.  I hope everyone else is getting as much accomplished as we are here.



  Did you have fun with that? Or are you the protective, honest type?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 8, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Yes they do.  $8.99 (American) for 2.75 lbs.   And guaranteed kosher too.  Not bad:


----------



## Pogo (Jun 8, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Raspberry and Apricot!?  Oy, ya killin' me...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 8, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Me loves Hamantaschen, but yo, it's not Purim, guys!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 8, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...





Bingo!!!


----------



## Pogo (Jun 8, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



More for me. 

Actually there are two "proper" times for hamentaschen:
1- Purim
2- Not Purim

Any other time is right out.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 8, 2014)

This is not a joke.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bM4eJ38S7Hw]Better Marriage Blanket - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Noomi (Jun 8, 2014)

Good morning all!

It doesn't look like I got the job I applied for.  Oh well. Yet another knock back.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## Jughead (Jun 8, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...


PO Boxes are great. They provide privacy when you need it. They are also convenient when moving within the same city. However if moving to another city or state, then a new PO Box would be required, and a change of address filled out.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 8, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Well, no it isn't but sheesh.  Surely there's nothing in the code or whatever that says you can't enjoy Hamantaschen at other times too?  Or is it like Easter hot cross buns that just don't seem right at any other time?


----------



## Mertex (Jun 8, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Wal-Mart cake:
> ...




Yep...."eat that" would have been better than "Under Neat that"......


----------



## Mertex (Jun 8, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Did they get after you for having a "repeat offender"?


----------



## Mertex (Jun 8, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Nope...not if he is going to let him go outside...he would not be able to defend himself and that would be very bad.  I don't like to de-claw them even if they are inside...you just have to teach them where they can claw and where they can't.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 8, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



I'm thinking that Pogo meant trim, because he said he'll have to learn how to cut them...people can't de-claw a cat, since that's surgery. Also, the Humane Society says it's healthy for your cat.

Trimming a Cat's Claws : The Humane Society of the United States


----------



## Mertex (Jun 8, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Yes, I know Pogo meant trim....owners can definitely trim cat's claws, not sure that it will keep him from climbing.  But Ringel said de-claw, and yes, I know that has to be done professionally, and most Shelters frown on declawing.

Debilitating Practice 
Something I wish more American veterinarians would counsel their human clients about is de-clawing cats. It is a practice seen as diabolical in other nations, it's only practiced in the US. This is not a procedure akin to cutting our nails. It's an operation that cuts off the end of the cat's paws - akin to having our fingers cut off past their first knuckle. It is, to a degree, debilitating.

Once declawed, the cat cannot live around other animals because it does not have its front claws for defense, nor can it be let outside for the same reason. Further, it can't climb trees or do other activities natural to our feline friends.
Declawing As Seen by a Shelter Volunteer

What Pogo needs to get is claw caps....they glue on to claws and cover the sharp points that help them climb trees.  Saw them advertised on E-Bay, but Pet Smart might have them.

Pet Dog Cat Colorful Soft Nail Caps Claw Control Paws S + Adhesive Glue 20pcs
New-Peti-Buffer-Handy-Trends-Pet-claw-nail-trimers- | eBay


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 8, 2014)

R.D. said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Howdy, everybody!
> ...



I confess, I haven't seen either movie so I was at a loss.  Right now, there are stacks of lumber and all manner of other construction materials.  Those are mine for our current project.  But my partner is a hoarder who cannot part with the smallest snippet of wood or shred of old, used insulation.  Despite my most adamant prohibition that no junk cars find their way onto the property, there seems to be an old S10 here (with trees growing through it!).  I broached the subject of having it removed and my pard went ballistic.  That's his "parts car" for the other S10 junker he has sitting at his place in town.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 8, 2014)

I just had some buttered toast sprinkled with garlic powder...who wants to kiss me??


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 8, 2014)

Jughead said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Very true.  But if you are staying in the same general area, it sure is convenient not to have to change addresses.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 8, 2014)

The girls embarked on their plant-gathering adventure and returned a few minutes later with three specimens.  Seems the mosquitoes are hungry and aggressive.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 9, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Margs mom, 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
Blackhawks mom, 
Newby's mom, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheilas friend Shirley,
Meister and his mom,
Testarosa
Drake's injured friend, 
PixieStix's sister, 
Hollie's stepdad, 
Coyote's father-in-law, 
Spoonie, Ringel, Sheila, and 007's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Avg-Joe & furry companion Boo
Pix,
Becki!!! and Beckis hubby,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Sheila and Andrew,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and cousin,
Ringel and his family in transition and post surgery healing for Mrs. Ringel
Grandma and family dealing with death of extended family member,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Ollie's daughter Angie and his youngest brother,
Stat's aunt,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and Sunshine.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## westwall (Jun 9, 2014)

Miss my local coffee shop here but had a pretty nice dinner in The Space Needle restaurant.  I had the Kobe beef tenderloin.   It was pretty damned GOOD!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 9, 2014)

Good Morning, Coffee Shop IVers and a good start into your week!


Today's celeb no. 1 slurping down coffee:








Yepp, that's Marilyn Monroe. What a babe. I think I posted one other pic of her, in January or February. It was time for an update.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 9, 2014)

In solidarity with [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION] and his continuing Hobbes-saga, here is celeb no. 2 drinking coffee:







Bob Dylan, avec le Chat!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 9, 2014)

And, today's Monday coffee funnies:


----------



## Jughead (Jun 9, 2014)

lol


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 9, 2014)

Jughead said:


> lol




Now, that is one deadly serious diet!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 9, 2014)

And BTW,  [MENTION=45739]Jughead[/MENTION], I was just gonna write to you that I fixed a "königliches Frühstück" (a breakfast fit for a King!) this morning, with a 3-egg italian omelet, pancakes w/ real canadian maple syrup, and a big, fat, steak!!


----------



## Jughead (Jun 9, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> And BTW,  [MENTION=45739]Jughead[/MENTION], I was just gonna write to you that I fixed a "königliches Frühstück" (a breakfast fit for a King!) this morning, with a 3-egg italian omelet, pancakes w/ real canadian maple syrup, and a big, fat, steak!!


Mercy! That is one way to start your Monday on the right foot. All I had was 2 scrambled eggs, ham, some toast, and 2 cups of espresso.

You might have something there...having a breakfast fit for a king on Monday, will surely rid anyone of the Monday morning blues...


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 9, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> And BTW,  [MENTION=45739]Jughead[/MENTION], I was just gonna write to you that I fixed a "königliches Frühstück" (a breakfast fit for a King!) this morning, with a 3-egg italian omelet, pancakes w/ real canadian maple syrup, and a big, fat, steak!!



That would be breakfast, lunch and dinner for me!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 9, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



If the S10 is a "Parts car" then advertise it as such in the local paper free to whomever tows it away and send your partner a copy of the ad.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 9, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > And BTW,  [MENTION=45739]Jughead[/MENTION], I was just gonna write to you that I fixed a "königliches Frühstück" (a breakfast fit for a King!) this morning, with a 3-egg italian omelet, pancakes w/ real canadian maple syrup, and a big, fat, steak!!
> ...



"Mann soll wie ein König frühstücken, dafür aber wie ein armer Mann zu Abend essen"

"One should eat breakfast like a king, but eat dinner like a poor man"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 9, 2014)

Weather update: here close to Cologne, it started as the hottest morning of 2014. We had temps above 30 (celcius) already at 8 am. There was not a cloud in the sky. But more humid than I can ever remember.

12 minutes ago, exactly 12 minutes ago, clouds began to appear. Watching from my bureau window, I can literally see dark clouds growing by the second.

4 minutes ago, I started to hear thunderclaps in the distance.

And now, right now, the first drops of rain against the window-pane.

In 12, now 13 minutes from blue skies to stormy nights....

really, really halloween-like spooky.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 9, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Weather update: here close to Cologne, it started as the hottest morning of 2014. We had temps above 30 (celcius) already at 8 am. There was not a cloud in the sky. But more humid than I can ever remember.
> 
> 12 minutes ago, exactly 12 minutes ago, clouds began to appear. Watching from my bureau window, I can literally see dark clouds growing by the second.
> 
> ...



It has been raining heavily here on and off this morning. At least we had really nice weather for the weekend.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 9, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Weather update: here close to Cologne, it started as the hottest morning of 2014. We had temps above 30 (celcius) already at 8 am. There was not a cloud in the sky. But more humid than I can ever remember.
> ...





And the rain has now turned into hail. Big hailstones. BOOM.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 9, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good Morning, Coffee Shop IVers and a good start into your week!
> 
> 
> Today's celeb no. 1 slurping down coffee:
> ...


The simple white shirt and the pick up truck suggests that she might have been on the set of her last film The Misfits, which was also Clark Gable's last film.

Saturday was Chamber of Commerce weather.  Sunny, warm and pleasant.  Yesterday it began raining around 10:00 am and finished up around 7:00 pm.  Today is cool and clear.  I took advantage of Saturday and got the new flower bed in including the wee pepper plants.  They are so tiny, but if they were growing in the wild, as it were, they would be on their own anyway.  Plus, I was tired of seeing them on the window sill instead of outside.  Daisy the Mutt stayed at Mom's Saturday night.  I stopped and trimmed Mom's hedges Saturday and Daisy volunteered to keep Mom company.

I have plans to visit Brooklyn over the July Fourth weekend.  The fireworks are more spectacular here in Pittsburgh than they are in NYC.  But I'll forego them this year because the pizza is more spectacular in NYC and I need a little Gotham every now and then to clear my mind.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 9, 2014)

Sherry said:


> I just had some buttered toast sprinkled with garlic powder...who wants to kiss me??



I've been eating onions.  Would it be ok if I got a little smooch?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm off to Great Lakes to pick up some prescription refills and to do a little shopping in the Navy Exchange.  Think I might buy Mrs. BBD one of those Apple iPads.  I know I'll end up buying lunch...  Mrs. BBD and I have this 50-50 thing.  I buy the lunch and she eats it.  Been that way for years.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 9, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Weather update: here close to Cologne, it started as the hottest morning of 2014. We had temps above 30 (celcius) already at 8 am. There was not a cloud in the sky. But more humid than I can ever remember.
> ...



Rain is good....  We had a shower yesterday, looks like we might get some more today.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed....we need so much rain...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 9, 2014)

The storm came, it hailed like crazy, the storm left. Now it's blue skies all over again. And hot.

Ick.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 9, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> The storm came, it hailed like crazy, the storm left. Now it's blue skies all over again. And hot.
> 
> Ick.



Was it big hail?  We got some hail not too long ago but the pellets were so little you could hardly tell it was hailing.  I could tell cause the sound in the Sunroon (glass roof) was different, but I couldn't see it.  Finally, I spotted a small pellet....it didn't last that long.  

It's really cloudy today, so the chance is good, for rain.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 9, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > The storm came, it hailed like crazy, the storm left. Now it's blue skies all over again. And hot.
> ...




It was big, it was loud and just about 10 minutes after it hit, it stopped. Weird.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 9, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Hope it didn't do any damage.  Big hail can dent the "hail" out of cars.....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 9, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




It was one hail of a storm.  But my bald head survived it.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Jun 9, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Weather update: here close to Cologne, it started as the hottest morning of 2014. We had temps above 30 (celcius) already at 8 am. There was not a cloud in the sky. But more humid than I can ever remember.
> ...



Yes, good weather often plays a role for a fun weekend.  We are partly cloudy and 58 for the week. It's going to be a beautiful day, though, for everyday on the Oregon Coast, is.


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 9, 2014)

perfect weather all weekend long.  pouring today.  i got soaked walking into work.  wet clothes feel great in the air condtioning too.


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 9, 2014)

Sherry said:


> I just had some buttered toast sprinkled with garlic powder...who wants to kiss me??



i'd be willing to take one for the team


----------



## peach174 (Jun 9, 2014)

Breakfast is ready Everybody


----------



## R.D. (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 9, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Absolutely agree. Don't ever declaw a cat. You can teach them not to tear up your upholstery, curtains, and rugs.


----------



## Againsheila (Jun 9, 2014)

westwall said:


> Miss my local coffee shop here but had a pretty nice dinner in The Space Needle restaurant.  I had the Kobe beef tenderloin.   It was pretty damned GOOD!



For the prices they charge?  It better be!


----------



## Againsheila (Jun 9, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Okay, yeah, you should never declaw a cat and no, you can't teach them to do or not do anything they want to do.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 9, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> In solidarity with [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION] and his continuing Hobbes-saga, here is celeb no. 2 drinking coffee:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like he's drinking tea. That's a teapot.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 9, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > In solidarity with [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION] and his continuing Hobbes-saga, here is celeb no. 2 drinking coffee:
> ...


Actually, that's a teapot made at Hall China right here in my hometown.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 9, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


About three weeks ago we got hail the size of bars of soap, and the new bars of soap, not the fourth day bar size.  Banged the snot out of cars and roofs and unleashed a horde of gypsy contractors all wanting to replace roofs and siding.  the contractors came from Virginia, Delaware, Maryland and central Pennsylvania ( a long walk from northeast Ohio)


----------



## R.D. (Jun 9, 2014)

westwall said:


> Miss my local coffee shop here but had a pretty nice dinner in The Space Needle restaurant.  I had the Kobe beef tenderloin.   It was pretty damned GOOD!



Yum.  I've had Kobe, tastes similar to liver to me.  I like liver so alls good, but I never   understood the high price for meat that tastes like the cheapest meat


----------



## Mertex (Jun 9, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




My cats don't like to get squirted with the water bottle, also they don't like my raised voice, so they quit doing things that I don't want them to do cause they don't want to be subjected to either.  

We've never had a problem with scratched furniture....they have several posts to do just that, and I didn't even have to teach them to go there....just a squirt or a loud "no, no" when you catch them scratching where they shouldn't usually does it.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 9, 2014)

Praline French Toast.

Brunch Anyone?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 9, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > In solidarity with [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION] and his continuing Hobbes-saga, here is celeb no. 2 drinking coffee:
> ...



I think that depends from country to country. In Germany, that white vessel that you see as a Teapot is called a "Kaffeekanne", and coffee is served out of it.

I suppose it could be tea, but the website where I got it from says it is coffee.

Mebbe it will just stay a mystery


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 9, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


----------



## Mertex (Jun 9, 2014)

This Kaffeekanne looks like a teapot, too, but it's for coffee!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 9, 2014)

Mertex said:


> This Kaffeekanne looks like a teapot, too, but it's for coffee!




Yepp.


I have two Kaffeekanne in my Küche (Kitchen), and people would think they are for tea. But they are not, they are for coffee. 

But if perchance a tea drinking picture sneaks in, does anyone here think that the world is going to end??

I am thinking we are still going to live tomorrow over this!!


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 9, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Breakfast is ready Everybody



Looks lovely, but who has time for a breakfast like this on Monday morning?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 9, 2014)

I hope everyone has a great week, particularly 007.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jun 9, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> I hope everyone has a great week, particularly 007.



I'll continue to miss him. I loved his energy here, and his sweet heart.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 9, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




 [MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION]

Yes, this is a hot-cross-buns moment. Kinda.

Haman was, for lack of a better word, the Hitler of his time. Usually I don't go Godwin, but here it is indeed appropriate.

At Purim, we celebrate escaping his plans for our genocide and his downfall by the very weapon he planned to use on us (hanging in the gallows) - and for the triangular shaped sweets called "Hamantaschen", there are a number of possible reasons, ranging from the kind of hat he supposedly wore, to Esther's strength and the three great forefathers of Judisam (Avraham, Yitzak, Yaakov). In Hebrew, Hamantaschen are called "Osne Haman" (the ears of Haman).  Though they are delicious, most Jews really do wait until Purim to go crazy with them 

But for me, it's no big deal. The (  ) was meant in jest.

So,


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 9, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > I hope everyone has a great week, particularly 007.
> ...



Me, too.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 9, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I have always been able to teach my cats not to claw the furniture, curtains or rugs.  Getting them a good scratching post they like and encouraging them to use it helps a lot in training them not to tear up the furnishings.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 9, 2014)

Well,  [MENTION=45739]Jughead[/MENTION] , it's just about time for an early supper, so I'm making some fine Spaghetti Bolognese with homemade sauce, and a nice green salad with a vinegar dressing. And a nice Montepulciano (1998) to go with it. And for dessert? A dear friend of mine is bringing her homemade Tiramisu. Oh, did I forget to mention that a dinner date is coming over??  

Of course, that Tiramisu needs some good Espresso, and then a Grappa, and then....


Ahh, food, glorious food!!!




(Are the wimmenz now hungry??)


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 9, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Praline French Toast.
> 
> Brunch Anyone?



That looks absolutely sinful!


----------



## Jughead (Jun 9, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Well,  [MENTION=45739]Jughead[/MENTION] , it's just about time for an early supper, so I'm making some fine Spaghetti Bolognese with homemade sauce, and a nice green salad with a vinegar dressing. And a nice Montepulciano (1998) to go with it. And for dessert? A dear friend of mine is bringing her homemade Tiramisu. Oh, did I forget to mention that a dinner date is coming over??
> 
> Of course, that Tiramisu needs some good Espresso, and then a Grappa, and then....
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great meal, Stat. Healthy meal also. I'm on the verge of finishing lunch, burger, fry, and soda which pales in comparison to your extravagant dinner...

Actually, come to think of it, if I had an extravagant meal like yours for lunch, I likely wouldn't get any work done all afternoon. I'm just wondering if anyone would notice...lol

Also wondering if I planned the same dinner as you did what Mrs Jughead's reaction would be? That would include the dinner date friend coming over with her tiramisu...lol


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 9, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



There is one of these "The Great American Bagel Bakery" on the ground floor of  my building. I'm not a connoisseur, but they seem  pretty good to me.  I don't usually buy the sandwiches, but I will buy a variety of six for a special price, and then use them with toppings of my own design.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 9, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  Glad to see everybody seems to be having a good day.  Envying those of you getting rain--it continues dry as a bone here though the next counties to our east had tornado and severe thunderstorm warnings less than 48 hours ago, and our West Texas friends and relatives are reporting daily rains of a half inch to an inch and more--it is lush and green there just four hours east of us.  The one rain we did get this spring came with hail--pea size or a little larger--not big enough to do any damage to anything but young, tender plants.

I'm nursing a bruised or torn rib.  Because of all the stuff lining our walls in the garage, Hombre and I park our cars fairly close to each other meaning we have the bare minimum of room to get in and out of the doors.  And as I was twisting and wriggling to get into the front seat of his, yesterday, to drive my big sis back home, I felt that rib go.  Now mega painful, but no biggie.  This too shall pass.

You know you're getting old when you injure yourself getting into the car.  

Hombre is off to pick Aunt Betty up at the body shop.  She had forgotten that the rear hatch door on her big bad Lexus was up a few days ago and backed it into the garage damaging the door beyond repair.  So it will be replaced today.  And meanwhile he will be reassembling their rear security light for them meaning he will be about 6 feet up on a ladder.  I am not happy about that.  But it's that or Uncle Ed goes up the ladder.  We do NOT want that.

I was just thinking.  Uncle Ed has advanced stage glaucoma and can no longer pass an eye test for a driver's license, plus he has extreme COPD and is on constant oxygen and in the last couple of years survived a heart attack.  Aunt Betty, four months younger than him (they are 88), has a Pacemaker, is susceptible to TIA's,  and is being treated for macular degeneration that has also affected her eyesight, but she has been able to barely squeak by on the eye test for a driver's license.  But they are happy that they can still drive!!!   I just hope their guardian angels stay alert.

Okay....more coffee here. . . (We keep our beans or ground coffee in a large ceramic owl--probably intended to be a cookie jar--that sits beside the coffee pot.)


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 9, 2014)

taken with my cellphone.  i heard a noise behind me, turned around and this guy was heading back into the woods.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 9, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> taken with my cellphone.  i heard a noise behind me, turned around and this guy was heading back into the woods.


Holy cow!  







no, that's a bear.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 9, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


Maybe it's the salt air, maybe it's a better recipe, maybe it's the therapeutic good that a bagel provides in a stressful atmosphere, but the New York bagel is a superior bagel.  I've eaten them in all the east coast cities except Washington, D.C.  I've eaten them throughout the Midwest.  I've even noshed on a bagel or two in central Europe.  Nowhere but in Brooklyn or Manhattan can anyone find the absolute best bagels.

I'm not tipping my hat to Gotham so far as every food is concerned.  Our heroes blow away those found on the gritty streets of New York and our cheesecake rivals any found east of the Hudson.  But bagels, pizza and the hash browns served at NYC diners are the best this planet has to offer.

Knishes are an acquired taste and because I'm not able to eat the cheese in them makes me skeptical about how good they really are.  Nathan's hot dogs are good, but not $3.50 a piece good, plus I can buy them in the grocery store.  Egg creams have their charms, but how can you screw up seltzer, chocolate syrup and milk?


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 9, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> taken with my cellphone.  i heard a noise behind me, turned around and this guy was heading back into the woods.



  Oh good grief ...  Did you ever watch the Sopranos?  He had a bear that visited his house every so often.  He lived in NJ.  One show ended with him sitting in the backyard all night with a rifle across his chest, smoking a big ole cigar.  

I hate guns but I sure loved that show, I think it was all because of Tony.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 9, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > I hope everyone has a great week, particularly 007.
> ...



I agree, and this is the charm of the coffee shop -- from what I see on the political boards he and I might have had a very different experience, but here it's all about respect for the person and common interests and I don't think we ever had so much as an awkward moment.  We shared a common interest in radios among other things.  And the winter weight management -- I wonder how he's doing.

I hope he's having fun with his venture and will stop back in to say hello.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 9, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



If you want a treat to be associated with a particular time of year, you shouldn't make them so damn _good_ 

That's what Nosmo left out about Manhattan -- you can get hamantaschen every day.

If I wasn't sworn off of wheat I'd be running after that Costco package by now...


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 9, 2014)

I am officially the most baffling thing in the family. 
I was reading a book while I was waiting for some family members to show up for a get-together. My grandma walked in and saw me reading, so she asked what it was. I held it up and replied, "The US Army/ Marine Corps Counterinsurgency Field Manual." She asked what it was about, and I said how to deal with insurgency. Of course, no one understood that word. So I went back to my room, put it away, grabbed my Kindle, and went back out. I turned that on and started reading. My aunt and uncle walked over and asked what I was reading. I replied, "The Art of War by Sun Tzu." After that, my family said they didn't understand me at all.
Is reading those type of books really unusual?


----------



## Pogo (Jun 9, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



No worries, there's no way I would declaw a cat.  I was referring to trimming them back so they're not so sharp, thinking it would deter him from playing the role of Tarzan.  I just have trepidation about doing that because I've never done it before.  I think I'd prefer some professional to show me the technique.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 9, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> I am officially the most baffling thing in the family.
> I was reading a book while I was waiting for some family members to show up for a get-together. My grandma walked in and saw me reading, so she asked what it was. I held it up and replied, "The US Army/ Marine Corps Counterinsurgency Field Manual." She asked what it was about, and I said how to deal with insurgency. Of course, no one understood that word. So I went back to my room, put it away, grabbed my Kindle, and went back out. I turned that on and started reading. My aunt and uncle walked over and asked what I was reading. I replied, "The Art of War by Sun Tzu." After that, my family said they didn't understand me at all.
> Is reading those type of books really unusual?



Is this all you do is talk about yourself?  

You don't sound like a 15 year old kid rather self absorbed.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 9, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



We've always de-clawed (front only) all of our cats.  They're all indoors cats and have never suffered any side effects or psychological problems from the de-clawing.  To each their own.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 9, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> I am officially the most baffling thing in the family.
> I was reading a book while I was waiting for some family members to show up for a get-together. My grandma walked in and saw me reading, so she asked what it was. I held it up and replied, "The US Army/ Marine Corps Counterinsurgency Field Manual." She asked what it was about, and I said how to deal with insurgency. Of course, no one understood that word. So I went back to my room, put it away, grabbed my Kindle, and went back out. I turned that on and started reading. My aunt and uncle walked over and asked what I was reading. I replied, "The Art of War by Sun Tzu." After that, my family said they didn't understand me at all.
> Is reading those type of books really unusual?



You're 15? Put that shit down and get a life......


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 9, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Yeah, those sweet little triangles are not exclusive to Purim here in Pittsburgh either.  But paczki, little Polish donuts pronounced 'punchkey' can't be had here until Lent.  In spite of Pittsburgh's overwhelmingly large Polish population, they reserve those powdered sugar covered pastries for the Spring.


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 9, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > I am officially the most baffling thing in the family.
> ...



I am rather narcissistic.


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 9, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > I am officially the most baffling thing in the family.
> ...



Life is overrated. 

Seriously though, is it wrong to enjoy reading stuff like that?


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 9, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > I am officially the most baffling thing in the family.
> ...



Life is overrated. 

Seriously though, is it wrong to enjoy reading stuff like that? My mom has already said that if I won't become a priest, she will pretty much force me into the military.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 9, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Breakfast is ready Everybody
> ...




I would make time.......


----------



## Mertex (Jun 9, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Exactly.  My cats have 3 of them, so they have no excuse whatsoever.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 9, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Well,  [MENTION=45739]Jughead[/MENTION] , it's just about time for an early supper, so I'm making some fine Spaghetti Bolognese with homemade sauce, and a nice green salad with a vinegar dressing. And a nice Montepulciano (1998) to go with it. And for dessert? A dear friend of mine is bringing her homemade Tiramisu. Oh, did I forget to mention that a dinner date is coming over??
> 
> Of course, that Tiramisu needs some good Espresso, and then a Grappa, and then....
> 
> ...



Have fun....you don't need to explain, we get the picture.....


----------



## Jughead (Jun 9, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...


Don't you have stuff to do and read for school?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 9, 2014)

Nobody understood my reading choices at your age either C.R.  No, it isn't wrong to be reading that stuff, but do yourself a favor and read other stuff too.  And as long as it isn't socially offensive, morally wrong, or fattening, trust yourself that there is probably a good career somewhere in what most interests you.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 9, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...


No, there's nothing at all wrong with reading for pleasure.  The one indelible thing college taught me was where to find information.  These were pre internet days.  As with surfing the web, most of what I know comes from sorting through the flotsam and jetsam of facts and figures discovered during the search for the information I wanted in the first place.

Read on, Corvus!  Enjoy the ride.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 9, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...




Well that amply explains why you're reading about insurgency and the art of war.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 9, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> taken with my cellphone.  i heard a noise behind me, turned around and this guy was heading back into the woods.




Dang Spoonman, you're lucky that Bear got the urge to go pee, he might have come after you and made supper out of you.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 9, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




All this talk about bagels has made me hungry for them....with cream cheese....so good!


----------



## Mertex (Jun 9, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> I am officially the most baffling thing in the family.
> I was reading a book while I was waiting for some family members to show up for a get-together. My grandma walked in and saw me reading, so she asked what it was. I held it up and replied, "The US Army/ Marine Corps Counterinsurgency Field Manual." She asked what it was about, and I said how to deal with insurgency. Of course, no one understood that word. So I went back to my room, put it away, grabbed my Kindle, and went back out. I turned that on and started reading. My aunt and uncle walked over and asked what I was reading. I replied, "The Art of War by Sun Tzu." After that, my family said they didn't understand me at all.
> Is reading those type of books really unusual?




I don't think so.  Most kids your age love those video games where all they do is kill each other.  My son used to like them when he was your age, and he turned out just fine.  

They (your family) may just want you to interact with them while they are visiting.  I find it rather rude that most young people are so absorbed in their cell phones that they are missing real life for just reading about life from their friends who are also missing real life.  I certainly can put my cell phone down for hours, when I've got company...don't miss it a bit.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 9, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...




We had two of our cats de-clawed.  They have since passed on.  We didn't notice any side effects of psychological problems either, but just reading about the pain involved when the procedure is done is what keeps me from doing it again, not to mention if they ever snuck out, they would have no way to defend themselves.


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Spoonman (Jun 9, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > taken with my cellphone.  i heard a noise behind me, turned around and this guy was heading back into the woods.
> ...



i come across these guys fairly often.  rarely are they aggressive.  most of the time when they sense a human they take off.  especially if they are in the open or around developed areas.   only once have i seen then get aggressive.  last year a bear ws in our neighbors garbage and he wasn't moving.  i was trying to walk out my driveway heading to the bus stop and it was up on its hind legs growling an even charging at me.  but it was protection its food source.  in the woods i have seen them more aggresive.  its like they know there territory.  I've had bears stalking me hiking. they never actually came after me but have followed me for miles.  at camp, if you are careless with food, bears will always be aggressive if they are in the area.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 9, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> I am officially the most baffling thing in the family.
> I was reading a book while I was waiting for some family members to show up for a get-together. My grandma walked in and saw me reading, so she asked what it was. I held it up and replied, "The US Army/ Marine Corps Counterinsurgency Field Manual." She asked what it was about, and I said how to deal with insurgency. Of course, no one understood that word. So I went back to my room, put it away, grabbed my Kindle, and went back out. I turned that on and started reading. My aunt and uncle walked over and asked what I was reading. I replied, "The Art of War by Sun Tzu." After that, my family said they didn't understand me at all.
> Is reading those type of books really unusual?



You are 15, right?  Then it is very normal for you to be reading such material.  I did when I was your age and many of the Army field manuals as well before I graduated from HS.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 9, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > I am officially the most baffling thing in the family.
> ...



All 15 year olds appear self absorbed, I think. 

He sounds like a kid who is thinking and evaluating, which sets him light years apart from most of us at his age.


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 9, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > taken with my cellphone.  i heard a noise behind me, turned around and this guy was heading back into the woods.
> ...



i remember that episode.   i love guns, but i hate killing animals.  I understand hunting for food, and the sport, if you plan on eating it as well.   most of the bears we come across are usually more interested in putting as much difference between you and them as possible


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 9, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Poor food management while camping is a serious flaw in outdoor survival.

Most black bears I have encountered have been no problem.

They will tag along for two reasons: (1) curiosity and (2) humans equal food items.


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 9, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...



ollies right.  that stuff is too heavy.  at 15 you should be reading porn or something   lol


----------



## Mertex (Jun 9, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



When we lived in NH, there was a great big area behind our house and other homes that was nothing but woods.  There were trails and it was really peaceful and quiet.  I used to walk our Siberian Husky, Czar, back there all the time until some local (friend of ours) told me a brown bear had been spotted in a nearbyt area....I totally believed him and was not about to go back there.  Later I found out the area where the bear was spotted was far from where we were....I did not want to be anywhere near it, though.


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 9, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



a brown bear as in grizzly, probably not in NH.  but a brown colored black bear, are very common.  i remember one time when we were kids we were back in the woods with our little mutt.  mostly fox terrier, but that dog live to hunt.  we came across a bear and it was on it relentlessly.  i kept trying to call him off but he wouldn't listen at all.   i thought the bear was going to kill him.  anyway, he went off pursuing the bear and was gone for 3 or 4 days.  i thought he was done for.  but he eventually showed back up.  

actually in NH probably the think you need to worry about more is moose.  now those will be very aggressive


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 9, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...


Boo, the youngest has chased not only other cats out of "his" yard he chased a German Shepard out of the yard once.  Jasper the oldest has chased other cats out of the yard.
All of our cats go out supervised and all of them have been experts at catching, mice, moles, birds and squirrels not to mention Boo the great cicada hunter.......  As for the pain, like any surgery it's short lived, after a couple-o-four of days they act like it never happened.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 9, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



I bet they'd be more available in Chicaaaaaaaago though.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 9, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > taken with my cellphone.  i heard a noise behind me, turned around and this guy was heading back into the woods.
> ...



Black bear are shy.  Not to worry.  Definitely stay aware but aggression (on its part) wouldn't be expected.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 9, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



It does seem a selfish act to keep an animal and then start changing what makes him that animal.  Neutering is as far as I'll go in that direction and even that's kind of a grey area.  I feel the same way about people who dress their pets up in the winter, as if Nature didn't already provide for that.

Plus -- he's hired for the job of mouser.  It wouldn't make much sense to hire a sign painter and then cut his hands off.

He hasn't been back outside today, but then again he's been catching up on sleep, which he no doubt is way behind on after four days of Tarzan.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 9, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



No Grizzlies in NH....must have been a black bear...it's been a while, he might have said black....black bears seem to be very active when they first come out of hibernation in NH, but black or brown...bear is bear to me....

First bear sighting of 2013 reported in Merrimack | New Hampshire Animals


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 9, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> I am officially the most baffling thing in the family.
> I was reading a book while I was waiting for some family members to show up for a get-together. My grandma walked in and saw me reading, so she asked what it was. I held it up and replied, "The US Army/ Marine Corps Counterinsurgency Field Manual." She asked what it was about, and I said how to deal with insurgency. Of course, no one understood that word. So I went back to my room, put it away, grabbed my Kindle, and went back out. I turned that on and started reading. My aunt and uncle walked over and asked what I was reading. I replied, "The Art of War by Sun Tzu." After that, my family said they didn't understand me at all.
> Is reading those type of books really unusual?



Nope! You read what interests you. What others think about your taste in books is completely irrelevant. Sun Tzu was a military genius and a lot of what he taught applies to more than just war.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 9, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...



A narcissistic 60 year old.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 9, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



CR says that he is 15.  Not unusual to be self absorbed at that age. That he is reading puts him ahead of his peers in my opinion. But then I am biased because I am a library trustee.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 9, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



This is true.  The best encounter with a bear is one that only the bear is aware of.  And usually they manage to arrange that as the norm.  But there are exceptions.

Many, maybe most, of you know that the National Boy Scout camp is Philmont, here in Northern New Mexico.  The scouts and leaders who go there live in the open and sleep in tents.  The boys are sternly instructed to wear no cologne or deodorant or lotions or anything else sweet smelling, to make sure all food particles are brushed off their clothing before entering the tents, to keep no food of any kind in their tents, and what food supplies they have are to be suspended above ground via ropes tossed over high branches.  But some don't take those admonitions seriously and there have been some bear attacks up there--some of them with very serious injuries.  I don't believe there have been any deaths but some very near death injuries.   One kid was attacked when sleeping in his tent and there was nothing whatsoever 'illegal' in there with him except that he had applied some acne cream.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 9, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Well,  [MENTION=45739]Jughead[/MENTION] , it's just about time for an early supper, so I'm making some fine Spaghetti Bolognese with homemade sauce, and a nice green salad with a vinegar dressing. And a nice Montepulciano (1998) to go with it. And for dessert? A dear friend of mine is bringing her homemade Tiramisu. Oh, did I forget to mention that a dinner date is coming over??
> ...



Uhhh, are there good divorce lawyers in your neck of the woods?



BTW, the dinner was delish.

Tomorrow morning is a nice run along the Rhine River, about 10 Km.  I will be needing it...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 9, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Glad to see everybody seems to be having a good day.  Envying those of you getting rain--it continues dry as a bone here though the next counties to our east had tornado and severe thunderstorm warnings less than 48 hours ago, and our West Texas friends and relatives are reporting daily rains of a half inch to an inch and more--it is lush and green there just four hours east of us.  The one rain we did get this spring came with hail--pea size or a little larger--not big enough to do any damage to anything but young, tender plants.
> 
> *I'm nursing a bruised or torn rib.  Because of all the stuff lining our walls in the garage, Hombre and I park our cars fairly close to each other meaning we have the bare minimum of room to get in and out of the doors.  And as I was twisting and wriggling to get into the front seat of his, yesterday, to drive my big sis back home, I felt that rib go.  Now mega painful, but no biggie.  This too shall pass.*
> 
> ...




Oy, Gewalt!


I think you need a Bagel!





Seriously, get well, [MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION].


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 9, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Oh, I dunno. Einstein's Bagels in Hamburg and also in Köln are pretty darned like the best out there!!!

Now, I recommend you get into a plane, come here and test those bagels out!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 9, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...





omg...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 9, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...





LOL


You, me and Jughead: the food connoisers of USMB.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 9, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...



At 15? Yes.....You have years to read that kind of stuff, get out and find yourself a hobby, chase girls, learn to dance...anything......


----------



## Mr. H. (Jun 9, 2014)

Wow. The daughter got her hair cut really short. She's donating a huge chunk to Locks of Love.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 9, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...



No one can force you into the military. Fact is it is getting more difficult to get into the military. Not that I would stop anyone from joining. But you have 3 years to worry about that........


----------



## Sherry (Jun 9, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> taken with my cellphone.  i heard a noise behind me, turned around and this guy was heading back into the woods.



Does a bear shit in the woods?? Well I would if I saw that!! Seriously, my knees would buckle and I'd just give up and let him eat me.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 9, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > taken with my cellphone.  i heard a noise behind me, turned around and this guy was heading back into the woods.
> ...




Well, that was picturesque.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 9, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Are you making fun of my accent??


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 9, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



My mom wanted me to be a priest........  I joined the military instead.......  Can anyone here see me as a priest........?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 9, 2014)

The trip to Great Lakes to pick up medication refills was just awful!  All of the road work made the normal 3 hour drive a 4 hour drive.  Lunch where we normally have it was really bad today.  Was going to buy an iPad for Mrs. BBD but the Navy Exchange was completely sold out of them and waiting on the new shipment of them to come in.  I did manage to pick up my meds and that was the real reason for the trip.  The rest of the trip was a big old flop.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 9, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...



I have to confess...NO!!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 9, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Being a priest would be a really cool job except for that "no sex" part.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 9, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > taken with my cellphone.  i heard a noise behind me, turned around and this guy was heading back into the woods.
> ...



Did I ever show you my bear suit?

​


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 9, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



I'm clearly the one with the bear avi's around here!


----------



## Sherry (Jun 9, 2014)

Damn, I just made the connection, Pogo...Stats comment now has a different meaning. I really stepped in that one.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 9, 2014)

I was raised on the edge of the Great Dismal Swamp in Virginia - near the NC border.  We had black bears come up in our yard all the time.  Not unusual to see them.  They are not bad eating if you like really stringy sweet tasting meat.  After it's cooked, bear meat is very red.  It's ok but I was never a great big fan of eating bear meat but I knew lots of people that did.  I killed a black bear once when we were on a bear hunt.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 9, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> The trip to Great Lakes to pick up medication refills was just awful!  All of the road work made the normal 3 hour drive a 4 hour drive.  Lunch where we normally have it was really bad today.  Was going to buy an iPad for Mrs. BBD but the Navy Exchange was completely sold out of them and waiting on the new shipment of them to come in.  I did manage to pick up my meds and that was the real reason for the trip.  The rest of the trip was a big old flop.



I just have them shipped to me, I pick them up in my mailbox........
I do have to drive up to the Springs tomorrow for my 6 month VA appt.  I'll probably be up there till Wednesday taking care of things with my dad's estate.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 9, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > The trip to Great Lakes to pick up medication refills was just awful!  All of the road work made the normal 3 hour drive a 4 hour drive.  Lunch where we normally have it was really bad today.  Was going to buy an iPad for Mrs. BBD but the Navy Exchange was completely sold out of them and waiting on the new shipment of them to come in.  I did manage to pick up my meds and that was the real reason for the trip.  The rest of the trip was a big old flop.
> ...



Not a bad idea except for a couple of things.  If I drive up there to get them I get them for free plus I like to shop a bit in the Navy Exchange.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 9, 2014)

I have my meds mailed.

The drive to the VA is about 8 minutes.

Only in Tyler Tx was I closer; it was an outpatient clinic.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jun 9, 2014)

Sometimes I forget to count my blessings. Came across a sad situation today. Came out of Food Lion and was parked next to a lady that had to be in her 80's. She said young man can you give me a jump? Told her I didn't have cables. She said I do. So I gave her a jump. She said I feel bad because I have to get a jump every where I go. My battery went dead a couple days ago and I can't afford a new one. Had to get some groceries. I told her to follow me to Advance Auto Parts and I bought her a battery. She cried and blessed me over and over. I'm not tooting my own horn. I should have done more. It was a good reminder that there are hurting people out there and I need to pay better attention.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 9, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Sometimes I forget to count my blessings. Came across a sad situation today. Came out of Food Lion and was parked next to a lady that had to be in her 80's. She said young man can you give me a jump? Told her I didn't have cables. She said I do. So I gave her a jump. She said I feel bad because I have to get a jump every where I go. My battery went dead a couple days ago and I can't afford a new one. Had to get some groceries. I told her to follow me to Advance Auto Parts and I bought her a battery. She cried and blessed me over and over. I'm not tooting my own horn. I should have done more. It was a good reminder that there are hurting people out there and I need to pay better attention.


----------



## Jughead (Jun 9, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


I think I'd need more than a divorce lawyer. It's more along the lines of heading to the airport and asking for a one way ticket for a plane that leaves for anywhere as quickly as possible...lol


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 9, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Sometimes I forget to count my blessings. Came across a sad situation today. Came out of Food Lion and was parked next to a lady that had to be in her 80's. She said young man can you give me a jump? Told her I didn't have cables. She said I do. So I gave her a jump. She said I feel bad because I have to get a jump every where I go. My battery went dead a couple days ago and I can't afford a new one. Had to get some groceries. I told her to follow me to Advance Auto Parts and I bought her a battery. She cried and blessed me over and over. I'm not tooting my own horn. I should have done more. It was a good reminder that there are hurting people out there and I need to pay better attention.



You're such a doll.


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 9, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...


did I mention I was up for father of the year


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 9, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > taken with my cellphone.  i heard a noise behind me, turned around and this guy was heading back into the woods.
> ...



normally. I'm chasing after them trying to get a better picture


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 9, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...



Only if you are worshiping Neptune.........


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 9, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



many people in the east use the term black or brown bear synonymously for the same bear.  and black bears can come with a very brown fur.  they do tend to be most aggressive after hibernation because they are hungry and often protecting offspring.  they also get aggressive prior to hibernating.  they seem to know if they are ready to make it through the winter or need more to get through.  a friend of mine has the most problem with bears and his chickens in the late fall


----------



## Sherry (Jun 9, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Why didn't you go with Uranus??


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 9, 2014)

Sherry said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 9, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Mysterious Ways Scene from High Spirits Movie (1988) | MOVIECLIPS


----------



## Jughead (Jun 9, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...


Well, if you're into heavy metal, there's Judas Priest.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 9, 2014)

Sherry said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Neptune, God of the sea, his avatar......

We're looking in two different directions.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 9, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Nah, I'm a Zamfir fan............

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ISe0fdoaPs&feature=kp]Zamfir Pan Flute Commercial - YouTube[/ame]

Okay, not really.......


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 9, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> taken with my cellphone.  i heard a noise behind me, turned around and this guy was heading back into the woods.



That's a fair-sized varmint, looks like.  Are you sure you don't live in Alaska?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 9, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...



No, read away.  Enjoy.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 9, 2014)

Good morning all!!
Phoned the dentist just now, apparently having a massive hole is normal, as it depends on the size of the tooth that was removed. Obviously this tooth was a massive mother, is all I can say. I can phone back in a week if nothing has improved.

Good to know.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 9, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Good morning all!!
> Phoned the dentist just now, apparently having a massive hole is normal, as it depends on the size of the tooth that was removed. Obviously this tooth was a massive mother, is all I can say. I can phone back in a week if nothing has improved.
> 
> Good to know.



Did they mention the possibility of dry socket??


----------



## Noomi (Jun 9, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all!!
> ...



Nope. Its been just over two weeks so I think we are past that. Dry socket causes very intense pain, and my pain is only when I drink something cold. Apparently because the wound is still raw, some pain is to be expected.

*shrug* Will see how it goes, I guess.


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 9, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Beautiful NH! When we visited several New England States, I enjoyed NH the most for 2 reasons: perfect highways, well marked throughout the areas we traveled, and oh, those red maples. I went home and made half a dozen red maple log cabin quilts. The sights in early October were nothing short of joyous when we went, and small lakes along the way reflected all that glory. *sigh*


----------



## Grandma (Jun 9, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Yes, I know Pogo meant trim....owners can definitely trim cat's claws, not sure that it will keep him from climbing.  But Ringel said de-claw, and yes, I know that has to be done professionally, and most Shelters frown on declawing.
> 
> Debilitating Practice
> Something I wish more American veterinarians would counsel their human clients about is de-clawing cats. It is a practice seen as diabolical in other nations, it's only practiced in the US. This is not a procedure akin to cutting our nails. It's an operation that cuts off the end of the cat's paws - akin to having our fingers cut off past their first knuckle. It is, to a degree, debilitating.
> ...



Mystic is strictly an indoor cat. We had her front declawed because she was out of control with the things. Other than anger about no longer being able to climb the curtains she doesn't miss them at all. Our previous cat didn't seem to think she'd been declawed, she continued to "scratch" the furniture whenever we didn't feed her upon demand.

Keep in mind neither was/is an outdoor cat. Very strictly indoors.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 9, 2014)

Sherry said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I see what you did there ^^^^.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 9, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...




I have to admit, NH was probably the most beautiful place I have ever lived, like living in a Christmas card, especially in the winter.  But, it is so cold....this Texas gal just couldn't handle one more year of 9 months of winter and 3 months of bad sledding.


----------



## Grandma (Jun 9, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...



I'm pretty sure "he" is not what he claims to be...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 10, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Damn, I just made the connection, Pogo...Stats comment now has a different meaning. I really stepped in that one.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 10, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Sometimes I forget to count my blessings. Came across a sad situation today. Came out of Food Lion and was parked next to a lady that had to be in her 80's. She said young man can you give me a jump? Told her I didn't have cables. She said I do. So I gave her a jump. She said I feel bad because I have to get a jump every where I go. My battery went dead a couple days ago and I can't afford a new one. Had to get some groceries. I told her to follow me to Advance Auto Parts and I bought her a battery. She cried and blessed me over and over. I'm not tooting my own horn. I should have done more. It was a good reminder that there are hurting people out there and I need to pay better attention.




Tikkun Olam, bro, Tikkun Olam.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 10, 2014)

Sherry said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




It was busy.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 10, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Margs mom, 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
Blackhawks mom, 
Newby's mom, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheilas friend Shirley,
Meister and his mom,
Testarosa
Drake's injured friend, 
PixieStix's sister, 
Hollie's stepdad, 
Coyote's father-in-law, 
Spoonie, Ringel, Sheila, and 007's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Avg-Joe & furry companion Boo
Pix,
Becki!!! and Beckis hubby,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Sheila and Andrew,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and cousin,
Ringel and his family in transition and post surgery healing for Mrs. Ringel
Grandma and family dealing with death of extended family member,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Ollie's daughter Angie and his youngest brother,
Stat's aunt,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and Sunshine.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 10, 2014)

Good Morning, everyone and a happy Tuesday to you!


Today's celeb no. 1 with coffee:








If that pic doesn't show up for any weird reason, here the link:

http://popdirt.com/images/misc/Dido-coffee.jpg

Pop-singer Dido ("127 hours")


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 10, 2014)

Today's celeb no. 2 drinking coffee:










Needs no introduction!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 10, 2014)

And today's coffee funnies:


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 10, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...



We disagree, Deri.  15 yr. olds are more insecure than anything.  I never believe anyone younger than say their 30s would be interested in this bunch, and by bunch, I am including myself.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## Noomi (Jun 10, 2014)

I took this photo just after 5pm tonight. I was waiting outside the dojo, saw the sky, and immediately pulled out my camera:






Doesn't look like much, but I love the light mixture of pinks, blues, and purples. Very subtle, but beautiful.


----------



## Jughead (Jun 10, 2014)

Today is National Iced Tea Day. It is my preferred drink in the hot summer months (when alcoholic beverages are not an option).


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 10, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Today is National Iced Tea Day. It is my preferred drink in the hot summer months (when alcoholic beverages are not an option).




I bet that would also go well with the leftovers from yesterday's Spaghetti Bolognese!!

Unfortunately, the Tiramisu is all gone....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 10, 2014)

Noomi said:


> I took this photo just after 5pm tonight. I was waiting outside the dojo, saw the sky, and immediately pulled out my camera:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nice!!!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 10, 2014)

Good morning.


----------



## Jughead (Jun 10, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Today is National Iced Tea Day. It is my preferred drink in the hot summer months (when alcoholic beverages are not an option).
> ...


Iced Tea goes great with any food, in my opinion. Tiramisu would have been great with breakfast, goes well with espresso coffee.

You're quite fortunate, Stat. I hear in Germany you can have alcoholic beverages with lunch while at work. In fact some cafeterias have beer on tap for it's employees. I can tell you that if they did that where I work, no one would have lunch, everyone would be lining up solely for the beer.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 10, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 10, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



There is a kind of extremely light beer here called Kölsch, that a lot of people like to drink and yes, some to drink alcohol with their lunches at the workplace, main thing is that it doesn't impair their ability to do their job. In 17 years, I have never seen a colleague of mine ever get drunk at lunch, not even once.

Oh, and I don't drink beer.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 10, 2014)

Good morning.  Getting ready for my second cup of coffee this morning.  A bit overcast here today.  Rain likely.  Mrs. BBD will be down at the church quilting with the ladies for most of the day.  I need to do some routine housekeeping with my computer this morning.  Won't take long.  No big plans for me today.  I very recently changed internet service providers.  The company I had used for years suddenly was not working well for me and I changed.  New internet service is much better.  However, the down side is I had to pay a $175.00 early termination fee.  That stinks.  Phone company contracts for internet service is a rip off.  Somebody should do something about it...  Paying the $175.00 won't kill me but it just makes my blood boil because they can get away with crap like this.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 10, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Good morning.  Getting ready for my second cup of coffee this morning.  A bit overcast here today.  Rain likely.  Mrs. BBD will be down at the church quilting with the ladies for most of the day.  I need to do some routine housekeeping with my computer this morning.  Won't take long.  No big plans for me today.  I very recently changed internet service providers.  The company I had used for years suddenly was not working well for me and I changed.  New internet service is much better.  However, the down side is I had to pay a $175.00 early termination fee.  That stinks.  Phone company contracts for internet service is a rip off.  Somebody should do something about it...  Paying the $175.00 won't kill me but it just makes my blood boil because they can get away with crap like this.



In most cases the company you're switching over to will cover your early termination fee.
What I would do is lie...... Tell the new company you didn't know there was an early termination fee and to avoid it you're going to have to go back to the old company.  Tell them you hate the idea because you really like the new service but you can't afford the $175........  
Even if you get a credit on your bill for half........ 

Oh and I'm on my second pot of coffee, via a central IV line........


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 10, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning.  Getting ready for my second cup of coffee this morning.  A bit overcast here today.  Rain likely.  Mrs. BBD will be down at the church quilting with the ladies for most of the day.  I need to do some routine housekeeping with my computer this morning.  Won't take long.  No big plans for me today.  I very recently changed internet service providers.  The company I had used for years suddenly was not working well for me and I changed.  New internet service is much better.  However, the down side is I had to pay a $175.00 early termination fee.  That stinks.  Phone company contracts for internet service is a rip off.  Somebody should do something about it...  Paying the $175.00 won't kill me but it just makes my blood boil because they can get away with crap like this.
> ...



I don't do well when it comes to telling lies...  I can afford to pay the $175.00 although I think paying it stinks.  I'm very happy with the new internet service.  I'll just scratch it off as one of those goofy things you encounter in life.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 10, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Okay, I get that you can afford it but if you don't have to why do it?  Go to the office, don't call the customer service people, and ask if they'll cover the early termination fee with a credit.  All they can say is yes, no or maybe.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jun 10, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



That's how I feel. ^^

Your old ISP wasn't Charter was it?  Yesterday, for the first time in my 15 years of being with them, their WEB EMAIL went down and I was having multiples of PMs from this site flooding in by the hundreds. Mentioned it to cereal_killer who traced it back to my ISP, Charter, and sure enough, their Web email was down. They took my number and were supposed to call me when the massive problem was corrected but I didn't really expect them too, and they haven't. Meanwhile CK had blocked PMs from leaving here and only regular email was getting through, in singles. 

What a relief. Not having to sit here and delete copies of the same PMs for hours. How do you spell R-E-L-I-E-F?    C-e-r-e-a-l_k-i-l-l-e-r.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 10, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



You've been with the same company for years and they're charging you "early termination"?  That doesn't make sense.  Most contracts are for 1 or 2 years...


----------



## Mertex (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Jun 10, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Dollars and cents, to be exact.....


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm off to the Springs this morning for my VA appointment.  Later.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 10, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



When it comes to rip off bs fees I can lie like a rug  After all, they lied first so I figure play by their rules.   I would do like Ringle, works every time


----------



## AquaAthena (Jun 10, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



If it wasn't disclosed in their contract, I would lie, too.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## Pogo (Jun 10, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I waited diligently for my DSL contract to run out, it did, and they're STILL trying to charge me a termination fee.  Same company that solicited the contract, set it up, and on the installation day nobody showed up and they had no record of it so we had to start over.  Same company that set up an automatic bank draft without my knowledge.  I still have a phone line but I'd like to jettison them altogether.  I'm thinking Magic Jack, just to be done with it.

The company is Frontier, sadly the only phone game in town.  A not ready for prime time operation.  And the internet service sucked too.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 10, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> And today's coffee funnies:



Is this a site glitch?  I see no images at all in this post, yet when I hit the quote button the links are there and they do work in another tab...

I've noticed sometimes images just don't show up here, seemingly at random...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 10, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > And today's coffee funnies:
> ...



It's happened to me now and then. Strange.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 10, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



I know, but the rep never disclosed that to me....wink wink, not really a lie at all.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jun 10, 2014)

R.D. said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...


_
Is there a fee for early cancellation of your product,/service,_ is one of my first questions. I do prefer to get things in writing when I can...


----------



## Pogo (Jun 10, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Is anyone else getting a blank page up there though?  The code says there are three images, none show up, neither in the original nor in the quote.  Unless they're pictures of a polar bear sitting on an iceberg eating marshmallows in a snowstorm...

I'm just wondering if this is on my end, either browser or AdBlock - ?

[edit] - I just got the same thing in the tavern.


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 10, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




i see the pics here.  i couldn't see them in his original post


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 10, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I had been using one of those jet packs to obtain internet service because I live way out in the boonies and had been using one for about 8 years.  19 days ago, I went into their office for an up-grade and the new 2 year contract began.  However, it worked badly for me and I didn't go in to end the contract until 4 days after the 14 day grace period to do so.  It isn't their fault.  It's mine.  I over lapped the 14 day ability to stop the contract.  I simply got too busy to do so and kept putting it off.  My bad.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 10, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  I could see the photos both places???  So don't think it is a site glitch.  We use Comcast/Xfinity for highspeed internet (plus phone and HDTV cable) and they recently reduced our fees $50/month when we complained their fees were getting too high.  We were pleased because that puts them down in the same range with the crappy services around here.  We are blessed with having a lot of different options though and competition is a very good thing when it comes to stuff like that.

Today is Senior Saints Day--the youth at the church are treating us 'old folks' to hotdogs and hamburgers and will entertain us as well.  Of course we have to provide all the sides and desserts but that's okay.  It's a tradition every June and always great fun.  But I hit the deck running and will have to be scarce for awhile.  So I'll leave ya'll all with a Mama Fox ((hug)) and wishes for a great day.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 10, 2014)

Morning !


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 10, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Porn? Is there a puke emoticon?


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 10, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > I am officially the most baffling thing in the family.
> ...



I've started to look to it for advice on how to get this girl to go out with me. So yes, I'd have to agree.


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 10, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Do stuff other than Boy Scouts, Marching Band, trading card games and tournaments, and chase a girl?


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 10, 2014)

Grandma said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



What, I'm a 40 year-old woman? Right......


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 10, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



You think I'm 30+ years old pretending to be 15 when posting in a political forum? 
Why? It makes no logical sense.


----------



## Jughead (Jun 10, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  I could see the photos both places???  So don't think it is a site glitch.  We use Comcast/Xfinity for highspeed internet (plus phone and HDTV cable) and they recently reduced our fees $50/month when we complained their fees were getting too high.  We were pleased because that puts them down in the same range with the crappy services around here.  We are blessed with having a lot of different options though and competition is a very good thing when it comes to stuff like that.
> 
> Today is Senior Saints Day--the youth at the church are treating us 'old folks' to hotdogs and hamburgers and will entertain us as well.  Of course we have to provide all the sides and desserts but that's okay.  It's a tradition every June and always great fun.  But I hit the deck running and will have to be scarce for awhile.  So I'll leave ya'll all with a Mama Fox ((hug)) and wishes for a great day.


Hamburgers and hot dogs? Senior Saints Day sounds like a holiday right up my alley!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 10, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=zwV2VM54CYA]Toby Keith - You Shouldn't Kiss Me Like This - YouTube[/ame]

Ladies - time for some Toby.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 10, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...



Learn to dance........My Brother and I were never without a weekend date back in HS. The reason? We weren't afraid to get up and dance.... I don't know if it's the same way now but used to go to a dance and see 5 girls dancing together and their so called boyfriends standing off to the side. My brother and I would just walk up to them and start dancing. As i said we were never without a date when we wanted one. And i never considered myself any great prize......


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 10, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Truth is it doesn't have to make sense. It's the internet, you can be anything your heart desires......


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 10, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



I prefer to run with the crowd that shuns dances or laughs at those that do go.


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 10, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Awesome!

Let us see here, I'm actually a trillionaire that owns a chain of tropical islands in the Caribbean.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 10, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...



Don't worry about the skeptics.  You left yourself open to some of that when you misrepresented your age when you first came to the Coffee Shop and that leaves more room to speculate that you might not be truthful about that now.  I myself will choose to believe you now unless you give me some reason not to.

I just spent a lovely couple of hours with young people ages 12 through 16 or 17 and you sound pretty much no different than they do--a wide variety of interests, exploring what is right and righteous, figuring out how to fit into a complicated world, a whole lot more smart and savvy than most adults give you credit for, dealing with those who are sure you are doing it all wrong, yadda yadda.

But Ollie is right.  Don't knock dancing.   It's great exercise, it is great fun, and it does make you more attractive and interesting to the ladies.


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 10, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



About misrepresenting my age, pretty much everything I said about my "nephew" or about being an adult leader in something, I was actually talking about myself or giving myself an excuse to be involved with a particular group- like Boy Scouts, for instance. 

Thank you for believing me, also.

And as to dancing, what if the girl I like hates dancing?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 10, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...



Cool, sent your Yacht to pick me up.......


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 10, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Will do!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 10, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...




Good man, good man.

What do you play?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 10, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  I could see the photos both places???  So don't think it is a site glitch.  We use Comcast/Xfinity for highspeed internet (plus phone and HDTV cable) and they recently reduced our fees $50/month when we complained their fees were getting too high.  We were pleased because that puts them down in the same range with the crappy services around here.  We are blessed with having a lot of different options though and competition is a very good thing when it comes to stuff like that.
> ...




Where do I sign up to be a senior saint?!?!?


----------



## Mertex (Jun 10, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > And today's coffee funnies:
> ...


I see them.....


----------



## Mertex (Jun 10, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




I see them in both original and quote.

Must be your server....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 10, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Actually, I'm working on a new magic program....


----------



## Jughead (Jun 10, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


The idea has possibilities...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 10, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



You don't sign up.  You show up.  And voila, you're a Senior Saint.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 10, 2014)

Been another long day and I am dragging my.....posterior! 

Sometimes I wonder if I have become an old fogey because I can see what everyone should be doing but they just keep on making the same stupid mistakes over and over again! 

I was far too lazy to have to repeat the same mistakes. 

Once was enough and there were so many more mistakes that I still had to make that I just didn't have time to keep repeating the same ones over and over again!

Rant over!

/puts away soap box and wanders off muttering!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm a bit in shock.  I was sitting here just now thinking about how good a bowl of soup would be for supper.  Mrs. BBD just stuck her head into my man cave and asked me if I would like a bowl of soup for supper.  How did she know????????


----------



## Pogo (Jun 10, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Cereal_Killer wrote me and suggested I need to clear my cache and cookies.  Have no idea how that works but I'll try it and check again.

EDIT: well it didn't work.  I cleaned out the browser cache and temp files and rebooted the browser but I still don't get the images.  The only thing I didn't do was clear the cookies.  If I do that I might not be online any more as I don't remember what my password is for this site.  If I understand correctly it will wipe out all my passwords.

Maybe I'll just have to do without images.


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 10, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Today's celeb no. 2 drinking coffee:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I miss Jim Henson...


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 10, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Been another long day and I am dragging my.....posterior!
> 
> Sometimes I wonder if I have become an old fogey because I can see what everyone should be doing but they just keep on making the same stupid mistakes over and over again!
> 
> ...


 My daughter has the same rant about me, too. <giggle>

 Poor angel. Born with such a human mother, too.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 10, 2014)

Morning everyone!


----------



## Sherry (Jun 10, 2014)

Any Deadliest Catch fans?? Josh Harris is back on the Cornelius Marie.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## HelenaHandbag (Jun 10, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Any Deadliest Catch fans?? Josh Harris is back on the Cornelius Marie.





> On the "Deadliest Catch", the Cornelia Marie is back. She is getting ready to head out on the Bering Sea to fish for crab!
> 
> Its been around four years since that blue boat went out on the Bering Sea. Faithful fans are in for a treat in this weeks episode of the "Deadliest Catch. Josh Harris not only owns the boat, he is the skipper in training. Helping to train him is long time family friend, Captain Casey McManus. He said that he has a fine line to walk because Josh is the owner and skipper. He went on to say that his dad made a promise to Phil Harris to take care of the boys and the best way he knows how to help the boys is to teach them how to successfully run the boat.



Spoiler Alert, The Cornelia Marie is back on 'Deadliest Catch' - Sioux Falls Reality TV | Examiner.com


----------



## Sherry (Jun 10, 2014)

HelenaHandbag said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Any Deadliest Catch fans?? Josh Harris is back on the Cornelius Marie.
> ...



I just finished watching it on the DVR, and it ended just as the pot was being pulled...so I missed if he's a hero or zero.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 10, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



OK well I've figured out how to get my images back -- when I disable AbBlock Plus they show up as normal... now the mystery is why would AdBlock be blocking image links?

Mertex are you running AdBlock?  Is anyone who is running AdBlock losing images?


----------



## Sherry (Jun 10, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I'm running it and I don't have any issues.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 10, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> I'm a bit in shock.  I was sitting here just now thinking about how good a bowl of soup would be for supper.  Mrs. BBD just stuck her head into my man cave and asked me if I would like a bowl of soup for supper.  How did she know????????




Wives have good ESP......just ask me.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 10, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a bit in shock.  I was sitting here just now thinking about how good a bowl of soup would be for supper.  Mrs. BBD just stuck her head into my man cave and asked me if I would like a bowl of soup for supper.  How did she know????????
> ...



It comes in handy with our kids too...I have always loved that my kids, even now at 24 and 15, think that I have super powers knowing what they've done, and what they're thinking about doing.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 10, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Safari lets you choose which things you want to keep, like passwords.  Can you change your password before you do it....(do you have to know your current password to change it?)...I can't remember.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 10, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I won't need to now -- it's apparently an AdBlock issue.  Now I have to figure out _why_ it's an AdBlock issue.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 10, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




I'm running Adblock.....not Adblock Plus.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 10, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



That's not what your shrink told me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 11, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Margs mom, 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
Blackhawks mom, 
Newby's mom, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheilas friend Shirley,
Meister and his mom,
Testarosa
Drake's injured friend, 
PixieStix's sister, 
Hollie's stepdad, 
Coyote's father-in-law, 
Spoonie, Ringel, Sheila, and 007's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Avg-Joe & furry companion Boo
Pix,
Becki!!! and Beckis hubby,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Sheila and Andrew,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and cousin,
Ringel and his family in transition and post surgery healing for Mrs. Ringel
Grandma and family dealing with death of extended family member,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Ollie's daughter Angie and his youngest brother,
Stat's aunt,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and Sunshine.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 11, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



My daughter was playing with my hair one day and I asked her what she was doing.  She said she was looking for the eyes in the back of my head.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 11, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



It's the VABC

Vast AdBlock Conspiracy


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 11, 2014)

Good morning everyone and you won't believe it, but it's already HUMP-DAY!!


Today's celeb no. 2 drinking coffee:








Jennifer Jason Leigh


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 11, 2014)

Today's celeb no. 2 drinking coffee:







Colin Firth


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 11, 2014)

And today's coffee funnies!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 11, 2014)

And for those who are wondering what their pets think then you get home from work today:


----------



## Noomi (Jun 11, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> And for those who are wondering what their pets think then you get home from work today:



Yep. When I had my Gracie, I was her slave - and proud of it, lol!


----------



## Jughead (Jun 11, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


I'm running Adfender, ... no issues with images.


----------



## Hollie (Jun 11, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> I'm a bit in shock.  I was sitting here just now thinking about how good a bowl of soup would be for supper.  Mrs. BBD just stuck her head into my man cave and asked me if I would like a bowl of soup for supper.  How did she know????????



Men are predictable.


----------



## Jughead (Jun 11, 2014)

Happy Corn On the Cob Day! Good way to celebrate is with a cookout.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 11, 2014)

Beautiful!  Always tastes so good when you need it the most!


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 11, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Happy Corn On the Cob Day! Good way to celebrate is with a cookout.



Shoot, our town market day is Thursday!

That is some pretty perfect looking corn if this midwestern girl does say so herself.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 11, 2014)

Bwhahahahahahahahaha


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 11, 2014)

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 11, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Today's celeb no. 2 drinking coffee:
> ...



a friend of mine new him very well and did all of the lighting for his productions


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Jun 11, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Corn On the Cob Day! Good way to celebrate is with a cookout.
> ...



Love that. And dripping with butter and salt, and a side plate of a whole Beefsteak tomato, sliced.  Heaven on earth...


----------



## Hollie (Jun 11, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



Stop by for lunch and I'll add some balsamic salad dressing and fresh mozzarella for the tomato.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 11, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Running AdBlock Plus on Firefox.  Never any of those issues on my end.


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 11, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Marching Baritone.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 11, 2014)

Good morning, everybody.  Rain.  Rain.  Rain.  Started raining yesterday afternoon.  Rained all night.  Still raining now.  It's a nice slow steady rain so it is soaking into the ground and that will be good for the corn.  However, it is still rain.  I'm ready for some sunshine and blue skies.  Also another cup of coffee.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 11, 2014)

Everything at the VA clinic went well, Dr Frederic and his assistant are raiding the cemetery later this month so I should have the rest of my parts soon.  
Was pretty busy yesterday but not very efficient as I took my dad's Comcast equipment to turn in up in norther Co Springs.  Then after I investigated with all other service providers ended up back up at Comcast to pick up equipment for mine and my wife's use when we're up at the house. 
Yes I could have gotten a better deal with others *if* I went with a 1 or 2 year contract but given the circumstances (we can't do a 1 or 2 year) Comcast had the best no-contract prices out of all the providers.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 11, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Everything at the VA clinic went well, Dr Frederic and his assistant are raiding the cemetery later this month so I should have the rest of my parts soon.
> Was pretty busy yesterday but not very efficient as I took my dad's Comcast equipment to turn in up in norther Co Springs.  Then after I investigated with all other service providers ended up back up at Comcast to pick up equipment for mine and my wife's use when we're up at the house.
> Yes I could have gotten a better deal with others *if* I went with a 1 or 2 year contract but given the circumstances (we can't do a 1 or 2 year) Comcast had the best no-contract prices out of all the providers.


So you are in Trinidad until a better nursing position opens up for her?  Glad to hear all was OK at the VA.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 11, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...





And do you play Euphonium in the Symphonic Band during concert season?

 [MENTION=47812]CorvusRexus[/MENTION]


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 11, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Happy Corn On the Cob Day! Good way to celebrate is with a cookout.



Good morning finally everybody.  It IS still morning here, but afternoon or evening or middle of the night for some of you.

A good roasting ear is one of my very favorite foods in the world.  And they are so expensive in these parts they are a rare treat for us anymore.

About those passwords folks--if you don't know your password to USMB click on User CP right now, go down the menu to the right button, and change your password to one you CAN remember right now.   We don't want to lose you and it is a royal pain to get a replacement password on a message board.  If you don't know your current password, get a temporary one that works from Admin.

I used to use the same password for everything until I realized that wasn't too smart.  So now I give unique passwords to pretty much everything and religiously write them down in a little permanent notebook.  I just checked my list--I have 47 different passwords on it to different websites and that was after culling the list awhile back.


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 11, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Yes I do. I presume you were in Band yourself? What did you play?


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 11, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



Yum!  The best!


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 11, 2014)

One thing though, does anyone else think it's a little early for corn on the cob day?  You know, knee high by the fourth of July and all that?


----------



## Mertex (Jun 11, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Corn On the Cob Day! Good way to celebrate is with a cookout.
> ...




That corn sure looks good.  I used to hate to cook/grill corn because of the mess of having to clean it and all that silk going here and there, but since I got that info to do it in the microwave, all that mess is a thing of the past.  I love it....granted grilled corn tastes a little better, doing it in the micro wave reduces much of the stress of fixing it.

The only thing I do different is I cut the bottom off before I cook them, she recommends doing it after, but the corn is really hot, so you may find it better to do as I do.

Deep South Dish: Fresh Hot Corn on the Cob in (about) 4 minutes, No Husking, No Silks


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 11, 2014)

I love corn on the cob.  Sweet corn.  Nothing better.  However, it's a little early for it here in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jun 11, 2014)

Afternoon Coffee Mates. Would have liked to have gone over to Pinehurst to watch some U.S. Open practice but it's 95 here and we're expecting severe thunderstorms with damaging wind and hail. Tournament starts tomorrow so maybe I'll get to go sometime this weekend. Only an hour drive by the back roads.


----------



## Againsheila (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm wiped.  So tired.  Still not keeping a lot down after surgery, and my right leg is numb, go figure.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 11, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Everything at the VA clinic went well, Dr Frederic and his assistant are raiding the cemetery later this month so I should have the rest of my parts soon.
> ...



She's not a nurse, she's an analyst so right now shes an IT Training Coordinator.
If she was a nurse we probably would have never had to move to Trinidad. As for VA care....... I can't wait for Medicare to kick in....... Or for one of my lottery tickets to hit the big time......


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 11, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> I'm wiped.  So tired.  Still not keeping a lot down after surgery, and my right leg is numb, go figure.



Better mention that to the doctor NOW Sheila.  Probably nothing, but better to be safe than sorry.  Sending stronger vibes to feel better.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 11, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Afternoon Coffee Mates. Would have liked to have gone over to Pinehurst to watch some U.S. Open practice but it's 95 here and we're expecting severe thunderstorms with damaging wind and hail. Tournament starts tomorrow so maybe I'll get to go sometime this weekend. Only an hour drive by the back roads.



Watching golf is about as exciting as watching grass grow...


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 11, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I won on one of my lottery tickets last night!!!  $2.00.  Hope I don't spend it all in one place.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 11, 2014)

You should invest it


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 11, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> I'm wiped.  So tired.  Still not keeping a lot down after surgery, and my right leg is numb, go figure.



I don't mean to alarm but you should just call the office.  Don't you have several kids to take care of?  Best to just make a call.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 11, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=TGy-EJDpl8o]Tom T Hall - A Week In A Country Jail - YouTube[/ame]

Ever been in jail?


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 11, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I got three numbers (£25) on the British lotto last week.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 11, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Tom T Hall - A Week In A Country Jail - YouTube
> 
> Ever been in jail?



I have never been in jail, but I have been in a police cell. I was miss identified for something I did not do. Fortunately the evidence proved that, so they let me out.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 11, 2014)

Made it back down to Podunk without incident.  T-storms were moving in as I left the Springs.  The temps down here are in the upper 80s but the house is still relatively cool.  The doors and windows out of the sun are open and with a fan in one window it's quite comfortable.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 11, 2014)

R.D. said:


> You should invest it



In 2 more lottery tickets!


----------



## Jughead (Jun 11, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...


Corn on the cob also goes great with pork chops or fried chicken. It is a little early though, they picked the wrong month for the holiday.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 11, 2014)

Jughead said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



No!  [MENTION=45739]Jughead[/MENTION], Corn on the Cob goes great with a big, fat, juicy steak, a baked potato, some asparagus and cole slaw.

Now, that was the first course. Served by a beautiful waitress with a very low cut blouse, of course.

The second course is....


----------



## Jughead (Jun 11, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> One thing though, does anyone else think it's a little early for corn on the cob day?  You know, knee high by the fourth of July and all that?


Not for planting. However for harvesting and consumption, it's way too early. Usually need to wait till the fall months.


----------



## Jughead (Jun 11, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


To be honest, if I had a nice juicy medium rare tenderloin steak, you could add any side to it, or no sides at all and I wouldn't blink any eye. Just gimme the steak! 

However, if I have no steak, then some pork chops with corn on the cob, cole slaw, mashed potatoes with gravy and buttermilk biscuits would really hit the spot!


----------



## Sherry (Jun 11, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Corn On the Cob Day! Good way to celebrate is with a cookout.
> ...



I keep all of my passwords and important contacts in an email folder...even if my hard copies were lost or destroyed, I could always access my email from somewhere, even the library.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 11, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



So... all anybody has to do is hack that one e-mail... 

I have two passwords that I use for everything.  Two.  Otherwise they'd be impossible to keep track of.  Except when a site demands that I change it more than twice, as one of my banks did, as Yahoo did -- now I have to keep a text file listing those discrepancies.  If someone hacks that text file I'm screwed, except that I keep my notes in an idiosyncratic language that only I can figure out (and sometimes I can't either).

Google/YouTube came in one day and demanded that I change not only my password but my _*name*_.  Now I have to run a sig line in my gmail explaining who's writing, plus I have two YouTube accounts instead of one, for no discernible reason.

Remember when the idea of a "password" was something you only saw in a spy movie?


----------



## Pogo (Jun 11, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



Bier?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 11, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Tom T Hall - A Week In A Country Jail - YouTube
> 
> Ever been in jail?



Been in Germany............


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 11, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



All mine are kept jotted down in a notebook, a code which would be unrecognizable to almost everyone in the world.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 11, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I've had the same email since before the turn of the century...I guess I'll continue to take my chances.


----------



## Jughead (Jun 11, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 11, 2014)

My passwords are all on my bulletin board right next to the computer... No one can find anything there.......


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 11, 2014)

Good night, folks.


----------



## Grandma (Jun 11, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Yep.

But I'm not going to out you in the Lounge. And not just yet.


----------



## Grandma (Jun 11, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



You can always reset your passwords. Write 'em down in a little notebook.


----------



## Grandma (Jun 11, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Once in a while an image won't show up, I don't even get the little white box with a red X in it. Just blank space.

It depends on where the image is from, I guess.

Stat's pics showed up for me.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 11, 2014)

Grandma said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Doesn't "write 'em down" imply one "knows" them to write down?    The number of things one is required to sign up for any more, for no good reason, is just way out of hand.  I know the combination to all my combination locks because there is only one.  If I had to put one on every door I'd just carry a hacksaw.


----------



## Grandma (Jun 11, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> And today's coffee funnies!



^^^

This.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 11, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Way back when I had to remember 2 different 4 number combinations to get into the shop without setting off the alarms, and then 12 different combinations for the safes upstairs.....Couldn't do it today............


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## Grandma (Jun 11, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > One thing though, does anyone else think it's a little early for corn on the cob day?  You know, knee high by the fourth of July and all that?
> ...




Early sweet takes about 7 weeks. In NE Ohio that means planting in mid-May (after frost threat is gone) we can harvest right around July 4th. Good timing!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 11, 2014)

Good night.  Sleep tight.  Pull off your socks and turn off the lights.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 11, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Good night.  Sleep tight.  Pull off your socks and turn off the lights.



Can you believe there are actually people in the world who sleep with their socks on??


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 11, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Good night.  Sleep tight.  Pull off your socks and turn off the lights.
> ...



I sleep with two things...  My undies and my Teddy Bear.  Make that three things...  Also Mrs. BBD.


----------



## Grandma (Jun 11, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Good night.  Sleep tight.  Pull off your socks and turn off the lights.
> ...



I do in the winter. Last winter was super cold, I slept in sweatsuits. With socks. And a cat.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 11, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


----------



## Sherry (Jun 11, 2014)

Grandma said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



My tootsies have to be naked or I can't fall asleep...oh, and my feet have to be under the covers so that a hand doesn't reach up and grab them.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 11, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > One thing though, does anyone else think it's a little early for corn on the cob day?  You know, knee high by the fourth of July and all that?
> ...



The corn is starting to come in to the roadsides now here. It's still pretty high.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 11, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



It can be 32 degrees in the house and my wife will sleep with her feet uncovered (and no socks)........
But if it's cold in the house when she's up and about she'll have socks on.  Go figure.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 11, 2014)

Earlier today I let Jasper ( the oldest) out, Boo was asleep with my wife.  I came back in for a minute and suddenly I hear Jasper in the kitchen behind me meowing.  Here he comes in with this huge moth in his mouth, bringing me his trophy.  He lets it go then chases it around the great room, brings it back to me, lets it go then chases it around the great room again.  He does this about 7 or 8 times before he finally damages it enough so it can't fly and get's bored with it. 
I'm just glad it was a moth, Mugsie, long since passed, used to catch snakes.......  Baby her sister was the birder........


----------



## Mertex (Jun 12, 2014)

Time for me to go....hope you all had a great day....


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 12, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Margs mom, 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
Blackhawks mom, 
Newby's mom, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheilas friend Shirley,
Meister and his mom,
Testarosa
Drake's injured friend, 
PixieStix's sister, 
Hollie's stepdad, 
Coyote's father-in-law, 
Spoonie, Ringel, Sheila, and 007's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Avg-Joe & furry companion Boo
Pix,
Becki!!! and Beckis hubby,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Sheila and Andrew,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and cousin,
Ringel and his family in transition and post surgery healing for Mrs. Ringel
Grandma and family dealing with death of extended family member,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Ollie's daughter Angie and his youngest brother,
Stat's aunt,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and Sunshine.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 12, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...








I'll stick with the steak!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 12, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



Leider darf ich kein Bier trinken, habe eine ganz seltene Allergie dagegen. Ist sehr unschön....


Unfortunately, I can't drink beer, I have a rare allergy to beer. Not very nice....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 12, 2014)

Good morning everyone, and happy Thursday!


Today's beauty drinking coffee:







Now, I don't know who that is, she is part of this cool HuffPo article about coffee drinkers that I bet you all would enjoy:

What Your Office Coffee Routine Says About You*|*Thrillist


One thing I do know for sure is that for my way of thinking, she is STUNNINGLY beautiful. Look at that smile - wow... so, for me, she is a celebrity.




(If nothing else, I'm good for a surprise now and then...)


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 12, 2014)

Today's actual celeb no. 2 drinking coffee:








Heath Ledger


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 12, 2014)

And, today's coffee funnies:







(Coffee Caffeine Molecule Mug: CCMM, for short!!)




















You all have a great Day of Thunder!!!


-Stat


----------



## Hollie (Jun 12, 2014)

> Originally Posted by Stephanie
> ..in case you didn't know, Nuclear isn't a part of the Military Bush was CIC of. Navy Corpsman IS



Shouldn't that be "Nukuler"?  Or something like that.


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 12, 2014)

Grandma said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > Grandma said:
> ...



Whatever. You can't prove I'm not 15 because you can't prove a lie.


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 12, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Earlier today I let Jasper ( the oldest) out, Boo was asleep with my wife.  I came back in for a minute and suddenly I hear Jasper in the kitchen behind me meowing.  Here he comes in with this huge moth in his mouth, bringing me his trophy.  He lets it go then chases it around the great room, brings it back to me, lets it go then chases it around the great room again.  He does this about 7 or 8 times before he finally damages it enough so it can't fly and get's bored with it.
> I'm just glad it was a moth, Mugsie, long since passed, used to catch snakes.......  Baby her sister was the birder........



You had a cat that caught snakes?
Awesome.


----------



## Jughead (Jun 12, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Yup, I've seen it as well in the rural areas. The big corn producing states like Iowa and Illinois start harvesting around September.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 12, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



She comes in third?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 12, 2014)

Hollie said:


> > Originally Posted by Stephanie
> > ..in case you didn't know, Nuclear isn't a part of the Military Bush was CIC of. Navy Corpsman IS
> 
> 
> ...



Welcome to the Coffee Shop, but excuse me,  [MENTION=37754]Hollie[/MENTION], if you are quoting my sig-file, it's one thing to have political statements in sig-files, they are allowed all over USMB. It's another thing entirely to bring those things into discussion in the Coffee Shop. Here, politics stays outside. That's just a friendly reminder, since you appear to be not in the CS very often.


Here is the description of the lounge:



> The USMB Lounge is an off-topic forum *free of Political, Religious and Party related topics.* Leave the flame throwers and grudges at the door. That means no negging either. Welcome and have fun!!





Thanks!


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 12, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


We're supposed to have undies?


----------



## Jughead (Jun 12, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Grandma said:
> ...


So do I, and Mrs Jughead as well. I guess it helps with the blood circulation to remove the socks when asleep. Also if it's a little chilly, we'll be asleep so chances are we won't notice if the feet are cold.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 12, 2014)

I do this but not often enough!


----------



## Mertex (Jun 12, 2014)

Hope you all have a great day.....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 12, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...




No!!!!

Anything but the dreaded undies!!!


----------



## Mertex (Jun 12, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Good night.  Sleep tight.  Pull off your socks and turn off the lights.
> ...




In the winter I have to, otherwise my husband jumps every time my feet touch his legs....I have the coldest feet......

But the rest of the time...............NO!


----------



## Mertex (Jun 12, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...




Hands can go under the covers and grab things......


----------



## Jughead (Jun 12, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


Boxers!


----------



## Mertex (Jun 12, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...




That's a mighty fine specimen right there.....


----------



## R.D. (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 12, 2014)

R.D. said:


>







My ex-wife always complained about this phenomenon.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 12, 2014)

Good morning, everybody.  Would visit longer but I'm going for more coffee.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 12, 2014)

Morning !


----------



## Mertex (Jun 12, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




I can't ever get my feet to get "hot".....my hub is like a little pot belly stove emitting hot waves, and he won't let me put my cold feet in between his thighs to warm 'em up....so selfish, I think....


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 12, 2014)

I feel like I live in seattle.  A week straight of rain and drizzle.  looks like it is continuing through at least monday too


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Jun 12, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Not all of us.   I like to sleep in just the tops of my silky pajamas, except on humid nights when nothing but a sheet and a fan are needed and even then, little sleep. The birds remind me every morning at around 4:15 that I am still awake.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 12, 2014)

R.D. said:


>




One Foot out; Perfect!!!!!!!


----------



## AquaAthena (Jun 12, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> I feel like I live in seattle.  A week straight of rain and drizzle.  looks like it is continuing through at least monday too



We are getting some of that, for today and tomorrow.  But what a beautiful sunny 3 days preceding it.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 12, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



 it is.   I sleep with one leg outside the covers.   Not good because hubby likes sheets tucked tight, I like them untucked.

First world problems are the WORST....


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 12, 2014)

Mrs. BBD will be leaving shortly to go to do some quilting with a neighbor...  Will be home around 4:00 pm.  We have to go to our American Legion meeting tonight at 7:00 pm.  Lunch on my own today.  Wondering if I will simply make a PB & J or maybe go out for lunch...  I'd like to go out for lunch but it's so hard to get Taco to put on some decent clothes when I take him to town.  Besides, he never picks up the tab.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 12, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> I feel like I live in seattle.  A week straight of rain and drizzle.  looks like it is continuing through at least monday too



I'd rather have full blown rain than that drizzle stuff.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 12, 2014)

Good Deal BBD, we're having our Officer installation Dinner tonight. I will unfortunately take the podium for year 4.....

What can I say? Why don't you pack up Mrs BBD and move down here and you can be Commander next year.......I can make it happen....


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 12, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > I feel like I live in seattle.  A week straight of rain and drizzle.  looks like it is continuing through at least monday too
> ...



its like a tropical rainforest around here


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 12, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Good Deal BBD, we're having our Officer installation Dinner tonight. I will unfortunately take the podium for year 4.....
> 
> What can I say? Why don't you pack up Mrs BBD and move down here and you can be Commander next year.......I can make it happen....



  You know you'd miss it.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 12, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Good Deal BBD, we're having our Officer installation Dinner tonight. I will unfortunately take the podium for year 4.....
> ...




Truth is I really really really want to be promoted to Past Commander...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 12, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



I didn't let my ex, either. Those things were like ice-blocks!!!!!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 12, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...




Then tell em that.  You've done extra for all sorts of people for how long now, [MENTION=21357]SFC Ollie[/MENTION]?  I would be proud to have someone like you in my community where I live, to be sure.  But it doesn't mean you have to do it in perpetuo.


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 12, 2014)

Good hot and happy morning, everybody. It's wilting weather here, but having just finished doing laundry, I'm feeling footloose and fancy free. 

Hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 12, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Good Deal BBD, we're having our Officer installation Dinner tonight. I will unfortunately take the podium for year 4.....
> 
> What can I say? Why don't you pack up Mrs BBD and move down here and you can be Commander next year.......I can make it happen....



I have no political ambitions!  Besides, you do a great job as Commander.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 12, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  I could see the photos both places???  So don't think it is a site glitch.  We use Comcast/Xfinity for highspeed internet (plus phone and HDTV cable) and they recently reduced our fees $50/month when we complained their fees were getting too high.  We were pleased because that puts them down in the same range with the crappy services around here.  We are blessed with having a lot of different options though and competition is a very good thing when it comes to stuff like that.
> 
> Today is Senior Saints Day--the youth at the church are treating us 'old folks' to hotdogs and hamburgers and will entertain us as well.  Of course we have to provide all the sides and desserts but that's okay.  It's a tradition every June and always great fun.  But I hit the deck running and will have to be scarce for awhile.  So I'll leave ya'll all with a Mama Fox ((hug)) and wishes for a great day.



Have a wonderful day, Foxy!  ((hugs)) back.


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 12, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Good Deal BBD, we're having our Officer installation Dinner tonight. I will unfortunately take the podium for year 4.....
> ...


Every organization I belong to I am an officeholder of some type. VFW, AL, Division, Regimental and State Chapter. These Desert Storm and later veterans are going to get their feet wet soon. Some offices I've held for 10-15 years. Time for new blood!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 12, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Been another long day and I am dragging my.....posterior!
> 
> Sometimes I wonder if I have become an old fogey because I can see what everyone should be doing but they just keep on making the same stupid mistakes over and over again!
> 
> ...



No, DT, I understand about the mistakes.  Too many new ones to make, why keep making the same old mistakes.


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 12, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > I feel like I live in seattle.  A week straight of rain and drizzle.  looks like it is continuing through at least monday too
> ...


I lived in Tacoma for 4 years and loved it from April-October. Oct-April was steady drizzle 24/7 and my sinuses killed me during that season. Lived overlooking the Narrows Bridge.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 12, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  My rib is still really sore but much better--at least I can draw a deep breath without hurting today--so I'm guessing I'll be all well in a day or two.

Congrats to Ollie on another year as Commander.  I count things like that as adding to one's stars in heaven.  At least I like the metaphor.  

I watched President Bush 41 jump out of an airplane a little while ago.  He does that on milestone birthdays.  Today is his 90th birthday.  Yesterday at Senior Saints we sat at the same table with our now oldest Senior Saint who is I believe is 93.  He explained how he gave up golf at age 90 because he thought his game was starting to deteriorate and he hated developing a nasty hook.  You gotta love em.  

And about wearing socks to bed.  If any of you have foot cramps at night, a pair of snug socks can often keep that from happening.  And I was just reading a medical article recently that wearing socks to bed can often help insomnia or help people fall to sleep more quickly.  Just for what it is worth.

Okay another cup of coffee, waiting for the Naproxen to kick in, and then need to get ready to make a medical taxi run later this morning.

Ya'll all have a great day, rain and sunshine and all.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 12, 2014)

Later gaters Gotta get things going...........


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 12, 2014)

I just washed the dishes, carried out the trash and cleaned up the kitchen!  Taco was a big help.  He learned how to dry dishes today.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 12, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> I just washed the dishes, carried out the trash and cleaned up the kitchen!  Taco was a big help.  He learned how to dry dishes today.



Back from the medical taxi run and now waiting for a friend to come by for a basic computer skills lesson.

I was just remembering Hombre saying once that if our little dog (RIP) was just taller, he would be a master chef.  Absolutely nothing ever happened in the kitchen that he wasn't there watching every move, the slightest twitch or adjustment, with great interest.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 12, 2014)

I was born chubby, they called me "Lumpy"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 12, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  My rib is still really sore but much better--at least I can draw a deep breath without hurting today--so I'm guessing I'll be all well in a day or two.
> 
> Congrats to Ollie on another year as Commander.  I count things like that as adding to one's stars in heaven.  At least I like the metaphor.
> 
> ...





The bolded: that is awesome, even more awesome that he is still with us. This is the longest period in a long time that we have so many living ex-presidents.  That is very, very cool.


----------



## Againsheila (Jun 12, 2014)

Checking in.  Missed corn on the cob day, darn!  I'm doing a little better but still wiped.  I'm seriously rethinking this surgery right now.  My son keeps saying I'll feel differently in a couple of months.  I can't hardly wait.  Well, I knew I'd be off my feet for six weeks, but I didn't know I'd be this far off my feet.  Oh well, at least I'm keeping down what I eat.  I'm trying to drink a lot of water too.  I think I'm seriously dehydrated right now.  I wish they kept you in the hospital longer.  Apparently my numb leg is a complication of surgery and may take a year or more to get better.  Whoopee!  Oh well, I shall try to stay up a little longer today.  Hope all of you are doing well.  Probably won't be posting much more than a check in everyday.  If you want a personal response, send something to me privately and even then I don't guarantee to get back to you right away.  Thanks to you all for your prayers.   -Sheila (again)


----------



## Sherry (Jun 12, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



One of the few things my ex was good for...I was always sandwiching my cold feet between his thighs. I took pleasure in his initial groan...but he'd never say no.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 12, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Oh, yer bad, but yer my kind of bad.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 12, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



It is admissions like these that make me believe that I am correct when I say that all women are "cold blooded"!  

/ducks and runs for the door...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 12, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



 & ...


----------



## 007 (Jun 12, 2014)

Howdy folks. Just poppin' in to say howdy. Things are doing well here in the land of cheese. Been so busy I can hardly juggle it all. Life is good.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 12, 2014)

And so begins year 4 of my Commandership..............


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## Noomi (Jun 12, 2014)

Afternoon all, sorry I wasn't on last night, too busy with work, then class straight after. Today I get to relax a little.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 12, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> I was born chubby, they called me "Lumpy"



That just means there's more of you to love, Dear.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 12, 2014)

Good night...


----------



## Noomi (Jun 12, 2014)

Night BBD!


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 12, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > I was born chubby, they called me "Lumpy"
> ...



I thinned down, I'm just past skinny...and thanks


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 12, 2014)

Interesting day! I've been helping my business partner erect a steel building at his place and had my tractor there to lift beams and such.
The last couple days there, I've been moving 10 or 12 yards of dirt from excavation for the slab. I finished up today and loaded the tractor on a borrowed trailer. A half mile up the road, I came to the sudden realization that I didn't have enough weight on the tongue. The tractor and trailer started whipping back and forth I did manage to tear up some grass along the road, but eventually got all 4 tires back on the road and everything under control.
The tractor is fine, the trailer is fine, my truck is fine and surprisingly enough, my pants are fine too.
Took it very slow after rechaining the load. 8 mile ride took an hour.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 13, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




I guess I have poor circulation.....


----------



## Mertex (Jun 13, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




You better duck and run.....only my feet are cold....how does that saying go, cold feet, warm heart?


----------



## Mertex (Jun 13, 2014)

This was a very hot day....97 degrees.  Went to the movies - it was nice and cold in the theater.....a friend of ours opened up a new gourmet restaurant and we decided to try it out for supper.  I had filet mignon with a topping called Diane....crab meat/asparagus and some tasty sauce....it was really good.

Tired out....


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 13, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Margs mom, 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
Blackhawks mom, 
Newby's mom, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheilas friend Shirley,
Meister and his mom,
Testarosa
Drake's injured friend, 
PixieStix's sister, 
Hollie's stepdad, 
Coyote's father-in-law, 
Spoonie, Ringel, Sheila, and 007's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Avg-Joe & furry companion Boo
Pix,
Becki!!! and Beckis hubby,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Sheila and Andrew,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and cousin,
Ringel and his family in transition and post surgery healing for Mrs. Ringel
Grandma and family dealing with death of extended family member,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Ollie's daughter Angie and his youngest brother,
Stat's aunt,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and Sunshine.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 13, 2014)

Mertex said:


> This was a very hot day....97 degrees.  Went to the movies - it was nice and cold in the theater.....a friend of ours opened up a new gourmet restaurant and we decided to try it out for supper.  I had filet mignon with a topping called Diane....crab meat/asparagus and some tasty sauce....it was really good.
> 
> Tired out....



Hope you have some good AC.  Try and get some rest, that kind of weather is exhausting.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 13, 2014)

Good morning, and TGIF!


Today's celeb no. 1 drinking coffee:








Joan Collins


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 13, 2014)

Today's celeb no. 2 drinking coffee:








James Franco


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 13, 2014)

And today's coffee funnies (and they are really, really good this time!):






















But this one is by far the best one:











Y'all have a good TGIF, y'hear??!!??


----------



## Noomi (Jun 13, 2014)

I don't like coffee!!


----------



## R.D. (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 13, 2014)

Good morning, coffee mates.

Have a great day.


----------



## Hollie (Jun 13, 2014)

Noomi said:


> I don't like coffee!!



Blasphemy!


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 13, 2014)

Happy Friday the 13th!  I'm not superstitious but my brother has a, well I was going to say 'fear' but more accurately I should say 'reluctance' about Friday the 13th.  The year my family moved into the Big House (1966) a Friday the 13th happened in September.  I was at a Boy Scout camp that weekend and my brother was still feeling out our new digs.

The Big House had a side porch from which there was a precipitous drop of better than six feet off the rear.  Mom and Pop had yet to install a railing around the side porch, but they placed the heavy steel glider across the back to keep the wee bairns from tumbling down.  You may or may not remember gliders.  They are still around, but not as popular as they were in mid century.  Shaped like a sofa, gliders 'rocked' back and forth on porches all around our area.

That's what got my brother in trouble.  He and one of the new neighborhood kids were raucously playing on the glider when gravity made its presence known.  One too many hard pushes made the glider, my brother and his new friend tip over the side and plummet to the ground.  Mom said there were a lot of tears, but from the neighborhood kid, not my intrepid baby brother.  Instead, he stood up and looked as his left wrist flopped over in an unnatural way.

Off to the hospital they drove to reset the broken wrist.  When I got home Sunday afternoon, I got to sign his cast.  School pictures for the new year were scheduled for that week.  My brother, now the talk of the second grade, lifted his cast clad arm so the photographer could get a good shot.  He was so proud, but he never regarded Friday the 13th with anything but trepidation afterward.


----------



## Jughead (Jun 13, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Happy Friday the 13th!  I'm not superstitious but my brother has a, well I was going to say 'fear' but more accurately I should say 'reluctance' about Friday the 13th.  The year my family moved into the Big House (1966) a Friday the 13th happened in September.  I was at a Boy Scout camp that weekend and my brother was still feeling out our new digs.
> 
> The Big House had a side porch from which there was a precipitous drop of better than six feet off the rear.  Mom and Pop had yet to install a railing around the side porch, but they placed the heavy steel glider across the back to keep the wee bairns from tumbling down.  You may or may not remember gliders.  They are still around, but not as popular as they were in mid century.  Shaped like a sofa, gliders 'rocked' back and forth on porches all around our area.
> 
> ...



For some reason, there are statistically more accidents or mishaps on Friday the 13th. I'm guessing it's caused by fear, that is those who are superstitious would tend to be more careless on that day.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 13, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Friday the 13th!  I'm not superstitious but my brother has a, well I was going to say 'fear' but more accurately I should say 'reluctance' about Friday the 13th.  The year my family moved into the Big House (1966) a Friday the 13th happened in September.  I was at a Boy Scout camp that weekend and my brother was still feeling out our new digs.
> ...


Superstition runs high today!  Friday the 13th AND full moon!  If I worked as a police dispatcher or in an emergency room, I think I'd call in sick today.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 13, 2014)

Noomi said:


> I don't like coffee!!



Must be some sort of a personality disorder!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 13, 2014)

Good morning, Coffee Crew...  Mrs. BBD has gone to curves and when she comes home we are going to go shopping for a RV.  Should be interesting today.  Hope it isn't an expensive day!  Mrs. BBD has wanted an RV for quite some time.  My thinking is you can stay in a lot of hotel rooms for what an RV costs but her thinking is she wants an RV.  Oh my...  The scary thing is that I don't think I'm going to win this debate.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jun 13, 2014)

Noomi said:


> I don't like coffee!!



I don't either. I can drink it if it has sugar and cream but don't like it enough to consume the calories...   I do have to have my two ( black ) cups every morning, so I can think, though. And mornings like this when I have to be somewhere very early...

Good morning all buds...


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 13, 2014)

13 is a great number, And Friday the 13th is a great day.

I won't go into the 13's in my household but there are a lot of them, One is the oldest son was born on Friday the thirteenth....

13 is a very lucky number here...........


----------



## Jughead (Jun 13, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Yup. If I had a job as a helicopter traffic reporter, I'd call in sick as well. I wouldn't advise anyone to be doing any mountain climbing today also ...


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 13, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Friday the 13th!  I'm not superstitious but my brother has a, well I was going to say 'fear' but more accurately I should say 'reluctance' about Friday the 13th.  The year my family moved into the Big House (1966) a Friday the 13th happened in September.  I was at a Boy Scout camp that weekend and my brother was still feeling out our new digs.
> ...



There is actually a full Honey moon today as well.  Statistically more ER visits and the police are busier.  Might get a little hinkey out there today, guys.  Be careful!!


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 13, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


>



That Spaniel is adorable!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 13, 2014)

Not exactly 13 but close enough for CS purposes. I went to the doctor this morning and my blood pressure is down to 130/60. Lost a couple more pounds according to his scale too so all that swimming is starting to pay off healthwise. 

On the downside Mrs Te has thrown her back out so I will be doing the household chores this weekend. This is right after we decided to splurge on a new lighter vacuum cleaner for the upstairs. No good deed goes unpunished.  I offered her my left over muscle relaxants but she refused. Stubborn doesn't begin to cover it. 

Oh well, it is still Friday even if it is the 13th. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Jughead (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## Spoonman (Jun 13, 2014)

007 said:


> Howdy folks. Just poppin' in to say howdy. Things are doing well here in the land of cheese. Been so busy I can hardly juggle it all. Life is good.



good to hear man


----------



## Jughead (Jun 13, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Good morning, Coffee Crew...  Mrs. BBD has gone to curves and when she comes home we are going to go shopping for a RV.  Should be interesting today.  Hope it isn't an expensive day!  Mrs. BBD has wanted an RV for quite some time.  My thinking is you can stay in a lot of hotel rooms for what an RV costs but her thinking is she wants an RV.  Oh my...  The scary thing is that I don't think I'm going to win this debate.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 13, 2014)

Good Morning !


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 13, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  I've been reading through the thread and note that all are aware that we are having the uncommon occurrence of Friday the 13th AND a full moon.   Awhile back I gave a little presentation on Friday 13th, just for fun.   The superstition has roots in Christianity and numberology lore--12 is considered a complete number so 13 people at the Last Supper with the resulting betrayal and the Crucifixion was to mark the Number 13 as unlucky evermore.

That was followed by a persistent myth that Adam and Eve ate the forbidden fruit on Friday 13th; Cain slew Abel on Friday 13th, etc.  No basis in fact that, but it became a useful legend for Friday 13th.

And somebody with way too much time on his/her hands came up with a list of major disasters that happened on Friday 13th:

On Aug. 13, 1521, the Aztec Empire comes to an end after Conquistador Cortés captures the ruler of Tenochtitlán, claiming the city for Spain and renaming it Mexico City.

On July 13, 1821 notorious Confederate general and Ku Klux Klan Grand Wizard Nathan Bedford Forrest is born in Tennessee.

On Sep. 13, 1940, German bombs hit Buckingham Palace, completing destroying the palaces chapel.

On July 13, 1956, Great Britain and the U.S. reject pleas from India and Yugoslavia to stop atmospheric testing of nuclear weaponry.

On Nov. 13, 1970, a monsoon storm kills close to 300,000 people in Bangladesh. Even worse, the storm causes a flood that kills close to 1 million people in the Ganges Delta and leaves countless more without shelter and other basic necessities.

On June 13, 1986, The Olsen twins (Mary-Kate and Ashley) are born. If you happened to catch their movie New York Minute, you clearly know why their birth is included on this unfortunate list.

On Jan. 13, 1989, the Friday the 13th virus hits and negatively affects IBM computer all over Great Britain. And in the beginning of the digital age (before troubleshooting and spyware existed) this was a very big dealand caused mass hysteria.

On Oct. 13, 1989, the Dow Jones experienced the second largest drop that it had ever experienced (at the time at least). This event was later nicknamed the Friday the 13th mini crash.​
Of course comparable lists could be compiled for any other day of the month as well if we go back far enough in history.  But it is a statistical fact that the economy takes a dip on Friday the 13th because so many people refuse to use public transportation or schedule stuff on this fateful day.

There does seem to be an increase in mishaps on Friday 13th--self-fulfilling prophecy?  Or we are just more aware?  And as for the full moon. . . well anybody who has ever worked in a hospital is a true believer and many do add extra staff both for expected births and in the emergency room.

All in all, it couldn't hurt for all of us to be on our toes today and be a little extra careful.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 13, 2014)

Oh and as for that RV Mrs. BBD is wanting?   Not this girl.  There was a day when I enjoyed camping and being out under the stars and all that.  But these days I think about all the work in getting ready to go--doing the cooking and cleaning and all that on the road under less-than-optimal conditions--and then the repacking to come home and the time and energy to unpack, clean everything up, and put it away when we get home. . . give me a Super 8 with a great continental breakfast any day.

Anyhow everybody have a great Friday and a good start to a great weekend.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 13, 2014)

And I still don't know what's going on with USMB.  My virus/malware protection program goes nuts every time I log into here - I get a 'threat has been detected' message about every 10-15 seconds.  It isn't happening on other websites that I visit frequently.  So far I've not picked up any uglies--Avast seems to be successfully blocking whatever is out there.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 13, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> And I still don't know what's going on with USMB.  My virus/malware protection program goes nuts every time I log into here - I get a 'threat has been detected' message about every 10-15 seconds.  It isn't happening on other websites that I visit frequently.  So far I've not picked up any uglies--Avast seems to be successfully blocking whatever is out there.



I wrote a thread about this in the announcements section.

Gesendet von meinem BASE Lutea 2 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 13, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Oh and as for that RV Mrs. BBD is wanting?   Not this girl.  There was a day when I enjoyed camping and being out under the stars and all that.  But these days I think about all the work in getting ready to go--doing the cooking and cleaning and all that on the road under less-than-optimal conditions--and then the repacking to come home and the time and energy to unpack, clean everything up, and put it away when we get home. . . give me a Super 8 with a great continental breakfast any day.
> 
> Anyhow everybody have a great Friday and a good start to a great weekend.



My daughter and her husband are really into camping and I feel the same way.  Just get me a hotel when we go on vacation.  I'll pack all the clothes and make arrangements but camping is not my thing.


----------



## alan1 (Jun 13, 2014)

Well, the wedding was a fantastic success and the reception was a blast.  A good time was had by all.

The weather has cooperated for the entire week, so there has been lots of hanging out on the beach, shopping, touring the area, and of course drinking.  

I also learned something this week, I am incredibly good at the game corn-hole (glorified bean bag toss).  Seems that just about everybody wants to be my partner for the game.

Today is the last day we have the beach house.  We have to check out by 10:00 am tomorrow, then an almost 4 hour drive to get home.  
After being off for a week and a half, it's going to be rough going back to work Monday.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 13, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And I still don't know what's going on with USMB.  My virus/malware protection program goes nuts every time I log into here - I get a 'threat has been detected' message about every 10-15 seconds.  It isn't happening on other websites that I visit frequently.  So far I've not picked up any uglies--Avast seems to be successfully blocking whatever is out there.
> ...



I turned off my AdBlock a couple of days ago because it was blocking every image anyone posted -- so far I haven't seen any intrusive ads.  I do have to put up with images I purposely blocked like Mudwhistle's chewing thing and Rat in the Hat's stepdancing apes, but so far no pop-up ads and no threat warnings...


----------



## Pogo (Jun 13, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and as for that RV Mrs. BBD is wanting?   Not this girl.  There was a day when I enjoyed camping and being out under the stars and all that.  But these days I think about all the work in getting ready to go--doing the cooking and cleaning and all that on the road under less-than-optimal conditions--and then the repacking to come home and the time and energy to unpack, clean everything up, and put it away when we get home. . . give me a Super 8 with a great continental breakfast any day.
> ...



When I was kids we used to take regular trips to Mississippi (from PA, which took three days each way).  One year Dad decided he was going to save money on motels by getting a tent, sleeping bags and a Rand McNally Campground Guide to find places to stop.

Mom was not a big fan of the idea but she went along.

The first day we tried that (I was 11), we got a flat tire on the PA Turnpike and for whatever reason that took a long time to fix (we did have a loaded station wagon) -- consequently we only got as far as northern Virginia and a godforsakenly rustic campground called Bull Run.  No facilities whatsoever, just open ground, no place to eat, nothing to see, not even shade trees.  And we woke up covered with frost.  Not an auspicious start, and by now Mom was _really_ not a fan.

The second night though, we got to Hungry Mother State Park in NC, which was everything Bull Run was not-- beautiful scenery, plenty of facilities, picnic tables, even a cave to explore with a guide.  The polar opposite of the first night.

We continued to camp on those trips ever after.  It was kinda cool.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 13, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



My daughter has a camper and it's really nice, all of the modern conveniences.  Still it's a lot of work packing the thing up and taking it all apart.

I take care of my home really well, I don't want an additional whole camper along with it.  I know hotels are ify too, you have give and take with everything.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## R.D. (Jun 13, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and as for that RV Mrs. BBD is wanting?   Not this girl.  There was a day when I enjoyed camping and being out under the stars and all that.  But these days I think about all the work in getting ready to go--doing the cooking and cleaning and all that on the road under less-than-optimal conditions--and then the repacking to come home and the time and energy to unpack, clean everything up, and put it away when we get home. . . give me a Super 8 with a great continental breakfast any day.
> ...



I've never been camping.  I just don't think I would enjoy it


----------



## Pogo (Jun 13, 2014)

Mertex said:


>



The actual origin of Friday the 13th as unlucky goes back 707 years:

At dawn on *Friday, October the 13th, 1307* &#8211; which is where the superstition originates &#8211; the King&#8217;s men raided all the Templar houses and preceptories in France and arrested more than 600 Templars, including the Order&#8217;s Grand Master, Jacques de Molay.  Arrests follow in Aragon, England, Ireland, Portugal and Germany.  Under threat and torture, most of the captured men accept the charges in order to stay alive, but many don&#8217;t.  In May, 1310, fifty-four Templars are burnt alive in Paris, more throughout France.  The pope abolishes the order in March of 1312, and hands over their possessions to the Order of the Hospitallers.  The final act takes place at the Ile de la Cite in Paris, in March, 1314: de Molay and the Preceptor of Normandy, Geoffroi de Charnay, are put to the stake.​ (more here)

Presumably our night watchman TK somehow escaped?
 [MENTION=43268]TemplarKormac[/MENTION]


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 13, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Does that mean that being a member of DeMolay means that you die?!?!?!?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 13, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Only on Friday 13th when there is a full moon.  But it's okay.  We've suspended all such memberships today.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 13, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




On Friday the 13th, when it's a full moon, the stars are in the seventh house, and Jupiter aligns with Mars.....

...oh, and women aren't allowed to go shopping.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 13, 2014)

Hombre and my first camping vacation many years ago.  We left our kids (pre-schoolers) with friends and headed out of the Texas Panhandle to Red River NM.   We didn't have a camping trailer so planned to sleep in our large station wagon.  We found a camp ground about sundown, unloaded, was setting up our little bar-b-que grill to prepare a wonderful first dinner when the park ranger showed up to advise that the fire index was too high and no fires were allowed--not even charcoal in a grill.  So we ate cold pork n beans and went to bed.

The next morning we had a cold breakfast and started trout fishing.  Didn't even get a nibble.  Somebody advised we were using the wrong gear.

Go to store to get right gear spending a princely sum.  Returned to river.  No better luck.

Hombre notices a little fishing lake on far side of river and walks across log to get to it.  Motions me to "come on Honey".  I make it half way across when into the water I go, chest deep just as I notice the icecicles hanging from the foliage at the river's edge.  You can't imagine how cold water is at 8500 ft in April in New Mexico.

Hombre fishes me out of the river, on his side, and then goes to the station wagon to get me dry clothes.  I do manage to get changed before hypothermia sets in but I refuse to go back across the log so he drives several miles to a bridge to cross and come back for me.  We decide to move on at that point and headed west to a little picnic area where we had a cold lunch.  At which point Hombre realizes he left several items including our lantern and dish pan back at the fishing lake when he had pulled them out to get to the clothes.

We opted not to return for them.

We were several miles further west when I realized I didn't have my purse.  Unwilling to leave that we returned to the picnic area and just as we were driving in I found the purse I had inadvertently kicked under the car seat.  Hombre was not pleased.

We went on to Taos and had Mexican food for an early dinner that gave Hombre a raging stomach ache all the way south to Santa Fe where we arrived at my mother's house.  She was furious that we were a day early so she wasn't ready for us.

That night watching TV, they announced that due to extreme fire danger, ALL forest areas in New Mexico were closed to the public.

We went south then to Elephant Butte lake were there are no forests but there was good fishing.  The fish were biting so aggressively we had to hide behind the station wagon to bait our hooks.   The trip went much better from that point.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 13, 2014)

Never really considered an RV camping.......


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 13, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Never really considered an RV camping.......


I've gone camping a few times.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 13, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I was beckoned into a phone booth by individuals named 'Bill' and 'Ted' to the 1980s, for a history project. After I got sent back to my time again, I capitulated for my life and chose to live a life of solitude for the next 700 years. Over the centuries, I discovered I was of the same breed as Connor McLeod. He keeps saying 'there must be only one,' but now there are two.  I must say, I have aged well for being almost three quarters of a millennium old.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 13, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 13, 2014)

In addition, I chose to resume my duties here as the nightwatchman, as I did with the Templar Order. I am the only one left alive!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 13, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> In addition, I chose to resume my duties here as the nightwatchman, as I did with the Templar Order. I am the only one left alive!




Did you pass the stress-test?

And the tolerance training?

Meet all EPA standards?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 13, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > In addition, I chose to resume my duties here as the nightwatchman, as I did with the Templar Order. I am the only one left alive!
> ...



Where I came from there was no such thing. The EPA better not pester me, or I'll sick the Dead Men of Dunharrow on them. (I'll rep the first person who gets the movie reference).


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 13, 2014)

On a fatherly note, my little 7 year old came to papa's for the weekend with a note from school reminding that Monday is a big sports fest-and-competition day, the 1st graders are to appear in their gym clothing and wil be bussed to another elementary, where there will be a sports competition between 10 1st grade classes, it will take about 2 hours or so.

So, we were out this evening, practicing the 50 meter sprint, deep-knee bends, running and jumping, etc., in a local field.

She was as happy as a lark. And fast, too!!!

I even got her to try to see if she can do a chin-up. She can't, but she's getting close.

And then she wanted to do a push-up contest with papa out in the big field.  That was cute.

So, she did her 3 push-ups, I got on the ground and started. Around 18, I felt a small creature climb on my back and yell "Hüüü Pferdchen, hüüüü", which is the German equivalent of "giddyapp, giddyapp....",

I made it to 21 and then kind of died.  That kid has really put the weight on...


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 13, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> In addition, I chose to resume my duties here as the nightwatchman, as I did with the Templar Order. I am the only one left alive!



Well it is pretty quiet around here at night these days.  Like a ghost town.


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 13, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > In addition, I chose to resume my duties here as the nightwatchman, as I did with the Templar Order. I am the only one left alive!
> ...



we're heading down the shore tonight so we'll be on the road in a bit


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 13, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Oh that sounds great.  Nice weather for a change?


----------



## Againsheila (Jun 13, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Never really considered an RV camping.......



When my father was going through what we called the man's change of life, he bought a new Chrystler Newport and a trailer and we traveled all through British Columbia and back.  My dad said, "There's nothing like camping with all the comforts of home."


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 13, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Never really considered an RV camping.......
> ...



Too many few times..........


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 13, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> On a fatherly note, my little 7 year old came to papa's for the weekend with a note from school reminding that Monday is a big sports fest-and-competition day, the 1st graders are to appear in their gym clothing and wil be bussed to another elementary, where there will be a sports competition between 10 1st grade classes, it will take about 2 hours or so.
> 
> So, we were out this evening, practicing the 50 meter sprint, deep-knee bends, running and jumping, etc., in a local field.
> 
> ...




I think maybe it was just the ole horse.......


----------



## Againsheila (Jun 13, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Lord of the Rings....the ghost Army that betrayed the King and subsequently fought for Aragorn.


----------



## Againsheila (Jun 13, 2014)

Well, I'm still alive.  Already sick of being off my feet and I have 5 more weeks to go.  Also really cold, where is my summer?


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 13, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Never really considered an RV camping.......



You're outside all the time just the same as tent camping.  It's a better place to sleep, take a shower, go to the bathroom is all.  

They go with their friends, everyone has a camper, they take their motorcycles.  It's a huge blast for them just about every weekend of the summer.  They can take their dogs too most of the time.

This weekend, I get to check in on the doggies, they went to a festival in Frankenmuth but left them home this time.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 13, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> On a fatherly note, my little 7 year old came to papa's for the weekend with a note from school reminding that Monday is a big sports fest-and-competition day, the 1st graders are to appear in their gym clothing and wil be bussed to another elementary, where there will be a sports competition between 10 1st grade classes, it will take about 2 hours or so.
> 
> So, we were out this evening, practicing the 50 meter sprint, deep-knee bends, running and jumping, etc., in a local field.
> 
> ...




You're a good father, Stat.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 13, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Never really considered an RV camping.......
> ...



That sounds like a lot of fun.  We did that when our kids were little, not to British Columbia, but to Big Bend Nat'l park and other areas of interest in the US.  

My parents didn't like camping at all, and they didn't like traveling either.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 13, 2014)

As you all might remember, when my friend Otis died he left me a very nice gift in his will.  Today I spend some of that money and purchased this new RV.  Plan on doing a bit of traveling around real soon.  Naturally, I had my chief advisor, Mrs. BBD in attendance to ensure it would meet her high standards...  It's very nice and I am sure we will enjoy it thanks to my departed friend, Otis.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 13, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> As you all might remember, when my friend Otis died he left me a very nice gift in his will.  Today I spend some of that money and purchased this new RV.  Plan on doing a bit of traveling around real soon.  Naturally, I had my chief advisor, Mrs. BBD in attendance to ensure it would meet her high standards...  It's very nice and I am sure we will enjoy it thanks to my departed friend, Otis.



Well, if you are down my way on July 19th we'll have one of the best fireworks display in the state, can watch it from my front porch.........


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## alan1 (Jun 13, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Never really considered an RV camping.......
> ...



I damn near bought a 1963 Chrysler Newport this year.
Man, it was sweet ride and I'd have looked good in it.
I'm not a car guy, but that thing was calling my name.  
I let it slip away though, I really didn't need it.


----------



## Jughead (Jun 13, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> As you all might remember, when my friend Otis died he left me a very nice gift in his will.  Today I spend some of that money and purchased this new RV.  Plan on doing a bit of traveling around real soon.  Naturally, I had my chief advisor, Mrs. BBD in attendance to ensure it would meet her high standards...  It's very nice and I am sure we will enjoy it thanks to my departed friend, Otis.


Congrats, BBD! Great looking RV. If it's got a built in kitchenette with stove and fridge, you're all set. You can travel throughout North America exploring nature parks, campsites, and national attractions without any worries about hotels.


----------



## 007 (Jun 13, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Howdy folks. Just poppin' in to say howdy. Things are doing well here in the land of cheese. Been so busy I can hardly juggle it all. Life is good.
> ...



Ya, had to plant the tomatoes in huge pots this year, and my Romaine lettuce. It grew like a weed in a pot last year though. My garden plot is a disaster, and will have to wait until next year for a complete make over.

Been hittin' 'er like a one legged man in an ass kickin' contest here lately, but lovin' all that I'm getting done, and the weather here has been to die for. Not humid, not hot, just absolutely beautiful. Gotta make hay while the weather is good.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 13, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> As you all might remember, when my friend Otis died he left me a very nice gift in his will.  Today I spend some of that money and purchased this new RV.  Plan on doing a bit of traveling around real soon.  Naturally, I had my chief advisor, Mrs. BBD in attendance to ensure it would meet her high standards...  It's very nice and I am sure we will enjoy it thanks to my departed friend, Otis.



Nice.  I bought them a weather resistant patio mat which they love.  You put it in your outdoor area where you sit, hang out and cook, it keeps your feet above the dirt and mud if it rains.  It is kind of thick with holes so it stays pretty dry and clean.  

They have a couple of them now.  

You can go to garage sales to get dishes and pots and pans for the camper.

You are gonna have fun.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 13, 2014)

Good night everybody...  Sleep tight.  Don't stay up and read all night!


----------



## Sherry (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## Noomi (Jun 13, 2014)

Morning all! This morning before class all us blue belts were told that we needed to come up with a combination, and go out the front and show the students. I can come up any kind of combination you like in a matter of seconds - strangely, its one of the great 'talents' I have, to think of these things very quickly. So I came up with an easy one, but while at first I was excited about showing people - especially Tracy, I was so thrilled when she walked in the door I ran over and gave her a hug - but when it got closer to the time, I clammed up and just didn't want to move.

I went out there anyway, and made a few mistakes, but my combination was the easiest of them all, and the students worked it out very quickly, which was great. At the end of the class I received an award for my efforts, as Sensei Pam knows that I am not comfortable with being in front of people, but I still went out and did it anyway. 

I hope everyone is having an awesome day!


----------



## Mertex (Jun 13, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> As you all might remember, when my friend Otis died he left me a very nice gift in his will.  Today I spend some of that money and purchased this new RV.  Plan on doing a bit of traveling around real soon.  Naturally, I had my chief advisor, Mrs. BBD in attendance to ensure it would meet her high standards...  It's very nice and I am sure we will enjoy it thanks to my departed friend, Otis.




Wow!  That's the kind of friend everyone should have.  Enjoy your rides.....


----------



## Mertex (Jun 13, 2014)

Sherry said:


>





What's wrong with you?  Posting yummy stuff like that so late in the evening....now I'm going to have to go fix me a Sundae.....and it's 11 pm here....Shame on you.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 13, 2014)

Just had what is my perfect cup of coffee.  Eight ounces of espresso made with my stove top espresso  pot: 





and the same amount of hot milk (cafe au lait: one part coffee, one part milk).  I drink it out of my big (16 oz) coffee cup: 





I grind my own coffee: Sumatra this week.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 13, 2014)

Sherry said:


>



Yes, we see what the intention was...naughty naughty!


----------



## Mertex (Jun 13, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Just had what is my perfect cup of coffee.  Eight ounces of espresso made with my stove top espresso  pot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's a pretty nifty gizmo you got there.  I'm not sure I could drink expresso....I can't drink coffee that is too strong.....with 1 part cream one part coffee, is it still very strong?
a real coffee lover, you are....


----------



## Mertex (Jun 13, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



As it is, it seems that some of my clothes have shrunk a bit...all this ice cream is going to make them shrink even more.....


----------



## Noomi (Jun 14, 2014)

Here's something more healthy for us.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 14, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Here's something more healthy for us.



Thank you Noomi....you're nice, not like Sherry!


----------



## Noomi (Jun 14, 2014)

We could dip the fruit in the ice cream...om nom nom!!


----------



## Sherry (Jun 14, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Here's something more healthy for us.
> ...



Here, have some chocolate to dip your fruit in...


----------



## Noomi (Jun 14, 2014)

LOL you meanie!


----------



## Sherry (Jun 14, 2014)

I don't get it this ad I just saw on tv...did someone give me pot laced brownies.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LjTbz09j2U]Endless Fun - Fiat TV Commercial Ad - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 14, 2014)

T & A sells cars, and guys think if they have a cool car, they can walk on water?


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 14, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Here's something more healthy for us.
> ...



That fruit looks wonderful!


----------



## Sherry (Jun 14, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> T & A sells cars, and guys think if they have a cool car, they can walk on water?



I get the beginning, but then it goes into the twilight zone with the guy riding a scorpion and dolphins stealing mermaids.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 14, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Just had what is my perfect cup of coffee.  Eight ounces of espresso made with my stove top espresso  pot:
> ...



Not cream, milk, 2% milk.  You heat the milk so it's almost as hot as the coffee and mix them: then the coffee doesn't seem so strong.  It's what cafe au lait is: half and half.  I am a coffee lover, that's true.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 14, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > T & A sells cars, and guys think if they have a cool car, they can walk on water?
> ...



There must be some kind of symbolism in the scorpions and dolphins.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 14, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



We need a man to come along and explain it to us.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 14, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



I think you ladies are doing swimmingly well.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 14, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Clearly that's a clue.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 14, 2014)

Sherry said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Or, he hasn't got a clue.  


Dolphin, Power Animal, Symbol of Breath of Life, Love, Balance and Community

Scorpions symbolize revenge


----------



## Sherry (Jun 14, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Damn, that is deep.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm gonna get me some of these the next time I go shopping.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 14, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



It is?  I didn't understand the video.

I didn't understand the explanation.  

I'm going to bed.  

It will be okay in the morning I'm sure.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 14, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Margs mom, 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
Blackhawks mom, 
Newby's mom, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheilas friend Shirley,
Meister and his mom,
Testarosa
Drake's injured friend, 
PixieStix's sister, 
Hollie's stepdad, 
Coyote's father-in-law, 
Spoonie, Ringel, Sheila, and 007's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Avg-Joe & furry companion Boo
Pix,
Becki!!! and Beckis hubby,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Sheila and Andrew,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and cousin,
Ringel and his family in transition and post surgery healing for Mrs. Ringel
Grandma and family dealing with death of extended family member,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Ollie's daughter Angie and his youngest brother,
Stat's aunt,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and Sunshine.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 14, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > On a fatherly note, my little 7 year old came to papa's for the weekend with a note from school reminding that Monday is a big sports fest-and-competition day, the 1st graders are to appear in their gym clothing and wil be bussed to another elementary, where there will be a sports competition between 10 1st grade classes, it will take about 2 hours or so.
> ...


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 14, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



I have no idea what the video is trying to say. I just thought the dolphins and scorpion must symbolize something, so looked up what they are supposed to symbolize. But I don't see a connection.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 14, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


>



Oh, [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION] ...





(that is an awesome pic)


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 14, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > As you all might remember, when my friend Otis died he left me a very nice gift in his will.  Today I spend some of that money and purchased this new RV.  Plan on doing a bit of traveling around real soon.  Naturally, I had my chief advisor, Mrs. BBD in attendance to ensure it would meet her high standards...  It's very nice and I am sure we will enjoy it thanks to my departed friend, Otis.
> ...





Food!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 14, 2014)

Sherry said:


>




I love a woman who is willing to sin a little...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 14, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Just had what is my perfect cup of coffee.  Eight ounces of espresso made with my stove top espresso  pot:
> ...



Actually, most Espresso has less caffeine than coffee itself.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 14, 2014)

Good morning, everyone, and a great start into the weekend to you!


Today's coffee pics revolve around sports. Those who know me know that I love sports, especially power-sports. And what an exciting weekend it is to see that my daughter is not only getting really turned-on and tuned-in to music, but also to sports!










That beautiful woman is part of this sport's article about caffeine and sports:

Health Benefits Of caffeine | Fitness Blog | Health tips | Fitness or Health Guide | Bodybuilders wallpaper


Also, these beauties:








Are pictured in this sports article:


Coffee Makers That Suits Sports Club | Electra Sports


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 14, 2014)

And, sports dude drinking coffee:








From this sports article:

Exploring some Caffeine Myths. Part One: Dehydration. By Veeraj Goyaram ~ BODYBUILDING MAURITIUS & SOUTH AFRICA

(the article debunks a number of caffeine myths, it's pretty good reading)


And no coffee series with sports photos would be complete without this dude:








Aaaahnold!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 14, 2014)

And, today's coffee funnies:


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 14, 2014)

Good Morning, Everyone!


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jun 14, 2014)

Happy Birthday United States Army. June 14, 1775-June 14, 2014. I feel this guys pain. Been there, done that. Many thanks to those who are serving, and thanks to all who have served.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 14, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> As you all might remember, when my friend Otis died he left me a very nice gift in his will.  Today I spend some of that money and purchased this new RV.  Plan on doing a bit of traveling around real soon.  Naturally, I had my chief advisor, Mrs. BBD in attendance to ensure it would meet her high standards...  It's very nice and I am sure we will enjoy it thanks to my departed friend, Otis.



As I get older my idea of camping evolves, currently it's a hotel room without room service........


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 14, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Happy Birthday United States Army. June 14, 1775-June 14, 2014. I feel this guys pain. Been there, done that. Many thanks to those who are serving, and thanks to all who have served.



Here, here.


----------



## Jughead (Jun 14, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


I have two cups of espresso every morning with breakfast, and that's it. I don't have any coffee throughout the day, not really a fan, especially in the summer with 100+ temperatures.

Only reason I drink espresso is to get my production level up. I tried regular coffee in the past, but it's like drinking water, no effect whatsoever.

Today's Saturday, so I added some Sambuca in my espresso.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 14, 2014)

Good morning, coffee shoppers.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 14, 2014)

Sherry said:


> I don't get it this ad I just saw on tv...did someone give me pot laced brownies.
> 
> Endless Fun - Fiat TV Commercial Ad - YouTube



The ad makes the assumption that everyone knows that the souped up version of the Fiat 500 is called the Abarth which is Italian for scorpion. The opening scene car is a black Abarth blowing up the mini skirt. The second is some guy riding a scorpion and the last scene is the red Abarth model. Even I don't get the connection with the dolphins. 

So yeah, to anyone who doesn't have that background knowledge the ad might as well be for pot laced brownies.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 14, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Happy Birthday United States Army. June 14, 1775-June 14, 2014. I feel this guys pain. Been there, done that. Many thanks to those who are serving, and thanks to all who have served.



Thank you for the reminder, BR and a  to all who have served.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 14, 2014)

Good morning, everybody.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 14, 2014)

Morning !







Happy Birthday Army!!!!!!


----------



## Mertex (Jun 14, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > T & A sells cars, and guys think if they have a cool car, they can walk on water?
> ...



Who knows....it looked like a foreign ad....maybe scorpions and dolphins have a secret meaning....


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 14, 2014)

took a walk on the beach this morning to watch the sun rise.   got home a little while ago and just finishing up breakfast.  now its out to do some weeding and wash this heavy yellow pollen off the solar panels.  I think tonight is going to be miniature golf, the boardwalk and then some frozen yogurt


----------



## Mertex (Jun 14, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Actually, most Espresso has less caffeine than coffee itself.



It's not the caffeine that I am trying to avoid....it's just really strong coffee I can't stomach.
But if it has less caffeine, does that make it milder?  Maybe I'm thinking cappuccino?  I don't know, I tried one of those once, and I couldn't drink it....can't remember which one.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 14, 2014)

Why do I suddenly crave mac and cheese so badly?  Could I be prego?


----------



## Sherry (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (Jun 14, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Good morning, everybody.



Mornin.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 14, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, most Espresso has less caffeine than coffee itself.
> ...



Reading the article, you'll see that espresso has much more caffeine when looked at per ounce than regular coffee, it's only because it is served in such small volume that it can be said to have less caffeine.  The article puts regular coffee at an average of 8-15mg per ounce, with espresso at 30-50mg per ounce.

I don't drink espresso, so I can't say for certain, but I wouldn't expect it to be milder than regular coffee.  I'd say brew with less coffee, use more creamer or milk if you want a milder coffee experience.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 14, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  Got my sleep cycle all screwed up again so I am wide awake until the wee hours of the morning and then sleep like a rock until 10 or so.  This won't do.  Gotta fix it.  But I can't worry about that right now.  I'll worry about it later.  Hope everybody is having a great Army Day, a great Flag Day, survived Friday the 13th with a full moon without mishap, and looking forward to a great Saturday. . . more coffee which today is Albertson's "Essential" store brand and it is good.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 14, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Esme may be on to something here....

The whole story is symbolic.  As anyone who's owned a Fiat knows -- it's sexy at first, then it's all wet, then the owner _seeks revenge_.


----------



## Againsheila (Jun 14, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



My father was career Air Force, even after retiring, he still had the traveling bug.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 14, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



It's always nice to know what's behind that next bend in the road...


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 14, 2014)

Home from the Flag retirement ceremony....We honorably retired over 300 Flags...Thought it would be about 200...That nylon sure does burn hot........


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 14, 2014)

I was outside weeding today. probably out there for about 5 hrs.  man did I get burnt.  I hate when I do that.  I started out in the shade and didn't really think about it.  my whole back is bright red now.   should be fun sleeping tonight.


----------



## alan1 (Jun 14, 2014)

I just survived almost a week and half at the beach with no sunburn.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 14, 2014)

I can get sunburned looking at a photo of the sun in a magazine.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 14, 2014)

Might be a bit late in the day, but Happy Birthday to the Army, born this day in 1775. Happy Flag Day as well. Let us not forget those who died fighting for that flag, and those that still do:






Flag Raising at Iwo Jima, Mount Suribachi, February 23, 1945.


----------



## Againsheila (Jun 14, 2014)

alan1 said:


> I just survived almost a week and half at the beach with no sunburn.



I hate you.  10 minutes in the sun and I go straight to blisters.


----------



## Againsheila (Jun 14, 2014)

Happy Saturday Everyone.


----------



## Againsheila (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 14, 2014)

Againsheila said:


>


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 14, 2014)

Can anybody tell me what the "best" thing was before sliced bread?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 14, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Got my sleep cycle all screwed up again so I am wide awake until the wee hours of the morning and then sleep like a rock until 10 or so.  This won't do.  Gotta fix it.  But I can't worry about that right now.  I'll worry about it later.  Hope everybody is having a great Army Day, a great Flag Day, survived Friday the 13th with a full moon without mishap, and looking forward to a great Saturday. . . more coffee which today is Albertson's "Essential" store brand and it is good.



For decades my sleep cycle was up all night sleep all day till I did that SRT gig rthen it was sleep when you can and where you can.......
Now I'm generally up between 5 and 6 in the morning, kinda strange since I've always been a night owl.  
Just got back from the Springs, cleaning, putting things away, washing all the bedding, etc getting ready for the flood of family at the end of the month when we finally have the funeral service. 
Both my parents were cremated but my brothers want them buried so their ashes will be buried together at Fort Logan National Cemetery.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 14, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Can anybody tell me what the "best" thing was before sliced bread?



Air conditioning...........


----------



## Pogo (Jun 14, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Can anybody tell me what the "best" thing was before sliced bread?



Unsliced bread?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 14, 2014)

I took my little one to a Saturday outing for her 1st grade class (they are called "die Mäuse" - "the mice": each individual class gets an animal name and the corresponding stuffed-animal as a mascot each year, and those names are drawn from a hat) at an Island not far away called Grafenwerth.

The outing is explained here:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-lounge/344079-cheers-83.html#post9262669


So, I hadn't seen such dangerous looking weather in a long time, but after some hemming and hawwing, we went out there and almost every kid from that class was there with at least one parent - at an event that is totally optional. It was from 3-7 pm. The kids scampered off to play, with at least one parent supervising. 

So, five of us Papa dudes saw a number of soccer balls on the ground, soccer balls that really looked like they needed some training, and before you knew it, the big "kids" were practically scrimmaging soccer.  Gotta say, that was fun as he-double fiddlesticks. My legs are now killing me...

So, my little one played and played and played and then one of her best friends came over to do a slumber party; I brought her friend home with us.

The kids mom gave me a big hug and thanked me, this freed them up to go on a date night together.  From the sparkle in their eyes, I am thinking they may be making a another child tonight...  ) LOL...

So, once home, we took the pooch for a nice walk and I cooked a quick spaghetti bolognese dinner (yes, [MENTION=45739]Jughead[/MENTION], you missed it again, darnit!! LOL - this time without Tiramisu [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION] ), then the two drew and drew and Papa composed a couple of new things on the piano, whereupon the two suddenly disappeared and re-appeared in ballet costumes from my daughter's closet and my little one then gave me a huge hug and a kiss on the cheek and said, "Papa, dear Papa, can you compose a new Walz, maybe" - so, with tears of joy and laughter, I whipped out a little ditty in E-Flat major and let the two dance throughout the living room. Well, this went on longer than I realized, for suddenly, it was 10 pm, just about 90 minutes ago.  So, suddenly is was rush-rush to brush teeth, sit on the john, get the nighty-night clothes on, read a book and zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz....

They are just adorable and my little one is a pretty good hostess, too.

But I am now so tired, I may just fall asleep right here in USMB...

what a fantastic day it was.

And the weather? Looked horrible, but it didn't rain. Thank G-d for the small miracles in life.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 14, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Can anybody tell me what the "best" thing was before sliced bread?
> ...




That was too easy.


The correct answer is:


sliced tomatoes.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 14, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Can anybody tell me what the "best" thing was before sliced bread?



Why not ask the expert? 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/general-discussion/354966-ask-joe-a-new-advice-column-just-for-usmb-members.html#post9109642


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 14, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Can anybody tell me what the "best" thing was before sliced bread?



I believe it was a better mouse trap.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 14, 2014)

Gosh, do I have to tell you guys everything?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 14, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Can anybody tell me what the "best" thing was before sliced bread?



round wheels...


----------



## Jughead (Jun 14, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Can anybody tell me what the "best" thing was before sliced bread?


WONDER what was the best thing before sliced bread?

- beer


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 14, 2014)

I swear, you guys know nothing.

Before sliced bread ?

A woman who could slice bread...And make a samich............


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 14, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> I swear, you guys know nothing.
> 
> Before sliced bread ?
> 
> A woman who could slice bread...And make a samich............



*Neg!*


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 14, 2014)

_Just as soon as we get out of the lounge ..._


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (Jun 14, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


>



Nite Ollie.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 14, 2014)

I love Brussels sprouts!  Loved them all of my life.  They are yummy and good for your tummy.  That is all.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 14, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> I love Brussels sprouts!  Loved them all of my life.  They are yummy and good for your tummy.  That is all.



Really?  I love brussel sprouts, properly prepared, too.  Can't get Hombre to touch them though.  He delights in pointing out data (he found somewhere) that brussell sprouts are America's most hated vegetable.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 14, 2014)

Tonight we had lightly breaded porkchops fried just right, roasting ears on the cob, home made cole slaw, and stove top dressing for the starch.  It was good.

And for the heck of it:


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 14, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Tonight we had lightly breaded porkchops fried just right, roasting ears on the cob, home made cole slaw, and stove top dressing for the starch.  It was good.
> 
> And for the heck of it:


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 14, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Tonight we had lightly breaded porkchops fried just right, roasting ears on the cob, home made cole slaw, and stove top dressing for the starch.  It was good.
> 
> And for the heck of it:



Left-overs?  Mrs. BBD fixed me a hamburger.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 14, 2014)

I guess this is as good of a time as any to say "Good night".


----------



## Noomi (Jun 14, 2014)

Good night BBD!

Last night I went to the corner store and brought home the biggest, juiciest hamburger you ever did see. I devoured it. This morning, 1.30am, I was up, feeling like I wanted to curl into a ball and die. I was so pale, and my face was turning this sickly shade of grey. I was in such pain. I suspect it may have been a touch of food poisoning, which is horrible to even think of, as our mates at the corner store are wonderful people. But I was the only person who ate a burger last night, and the only person to fall ill.

I was awake until 5am when I called work to say I wasn't coming in for my 6am shift. My boss answered the second time I called and asked for a medical certificate. As I am casual, I don't need to provide her with one. I find it rather insulting that she would want me to waste my time driving into town to a doctor (its a Sunday, too) who bulk bills (I cannot afford to pay right now) and risk exposing myself to other people's sickness. I should be at home resting - which is what I am doing.

Hope all is well with everyone here!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 14, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Margs mom, 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
Blackhawks mom, 
Newby's mom, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheilas friend Shirley,
Meister and his mom,
Testarosa
Drake's injured friend, 
PixieStix's sister, 
Hollie's stepdad, 
Coyote's father-in-law, 
Spoonie, Ringel, Sheila, and 007's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Avg-Joe & furry companion Boo
Pix,
Becki!!! and Beckis hubby,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Sheila and Andrew,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and cousin,
Ringel and his family in transition and post surgery healing for Mrs. Ringel
Grandma and family dealing with death of extended family member,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Ollie's daughter Angie and his youngest brother,
Stat's aunt,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and Sunshine.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 14, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.
> 
> And we're still keeping vigil for
> Harper (Save's granddaughter),
> ...



"Good Night".. the sun isn't even down yet...oh, I get it..Saturday Night..  ..


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 14, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Can anybody tell me what the "best" thing was before sliced bread?



fire


----------



## Noomi (Jun 14, 2014)

It was unsliced bread.


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 14, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Can anybody tell me what the "best" thing was before sliced bread?
> ...


Toilet paper.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 14, 2014)

Noomi said:


> It was unsliced bread.



That was what I said!

My first thought was "sex" but that would mean sliced bread is better than sex, so that can't be right...



Hossfly said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...




There it is.  Sliced bread is better than toilet paper.

Gonna have to take your word for that Hoss.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 14, 2014)

Aw man... so busy all week. On Monday I had to have a tooth pulled, with one to go middle ways in July. Tonight I've been at work in this house for the past 7 hours doing some major redecorating to my room. I put in a new shelf and a new set of drawers. I packed two boxes worth of 120 VHS Cassette Tapes, which weighed nearly 50 lbs each, and disassembled an old shelf... I still need to sweep up and throw away some things. But my room is officially clean. With the 13 pounds I've lost in the past 6 weeks, I've had more stamina to do menial labor around the house, my strength is as it was when I was in high school. I was 282 as of April 30th. I am 269 as of yesterday.

I like where this is going.

Ah yes, and happy Fathers Day to all the dads out there.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 15, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Tonight we had lightly breaded porkchops fried just right, roasting ears on the cob, home made cole slaw, and stove top dressing for the starch.  It was good.
> 
> And for the heck of it:




*Harumphhhhh!  My cats didn't think that was funny........*


----------



## Mertex (Jun 15, 2014)

To all the fathers that come to the Coffee Shop -


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 15, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > I love Brussels sprouts!  Loved them all of my life.  They are yummy and good for your tummy.  That is all.
> ...



Brussels sprouts are pretty much my favorite vegetable, but I love eggplant also.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 15, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > It was unsliced bread.
> ...



I think for some people it is....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 15, 2014)

*Good Sunday morning to all!*








Today's "woman of the cloth" (No. 1) drinking coffee:








Actress Deborah Karr, in "Black Narcissus" (1947)





(She was quite the hawtie in her day....)


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 15, 2014)

Today's "man of the cloth" (no. 2) drinking coffee.









Rev. Matt Malone, editor in chief of the Jesuit weekly magazine America.

Nice article here:


http://www.nytimes.com/2013/04/08/n...rigued-by-politics-and-motivated-by-love.html


This is not a plug for or against religion in any way, just a public figure drinking coffee. He seems to be a fascinating person to me!


Now, that was the serious photo. Here is the fun one:








David Ferrar, in  in "Black Narcissus" (1947)


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 15, 2014)

And today's coffee funnies:


----------



## Noomi (Jun 15, 2014)

I would love a photo of Richard Dean Anderson drinking coffee, Stat - for tomorrow, if you can. That would cheer me up immensely!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Jughead (Jun 15, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


or an old Sears catalogue ...


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 15, 2014)

Good morning and Happy Father's Day to all of you fathers out there.  Today did not start off well.  Woke up to the sounds of running water.  One of our crazy cats, Mouse, has a habit of turning on the water in the upstairs bathroom sink to get a drink of water.  Well, last week, Mrs. BBD started putting a couple of Walmart plastic bags in the sink and it had been keeping the damned cat from getting in the sink and turning the water on.  Well, it didn't work at 0500 this morning.  I woke up and heard water running and went into the bathroom to check it out.  The cat had turned the water on and the plastic bags kept the water from going down the drain.  The whole bathroom floor was flooded and water had even leaked into the kitchen downstairs.  Clean up in progress...  I'm thinking that after I finish this clean up chore and have another cup of coffee I might just skin a cat alive this morning.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 15, 2014)

Happy Fathers Day Guys !






Breakfast for you


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 15, 2014)

good morning to all, and a special tip of the hat to us Dads


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 15, 2014)

Noomi said:


> I would love a photo of Richard Dean Anderson drinking coffee, Stat - for tomorrow, if you can. That would cheer me up immensely!



Dear USMB customer,


your request has been delivered to the Stats department and will be processed immediately. Thank you for shopping at Statalicious!!





(thy will be done, oh lovely lady...)


----------



## AquaAthena (Jun 15, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


>



Fatherhood is pretending the present you love most is soap-on-a-rope.   Bill Cosby


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 15, 2014)

Sorry that I didn't make a comment about Father's Day, but in Germany, it is always celebrated on Ascension Thursday - so, I already celebrated Daddy's day with my little princess. But with a kid as wonderful as my daughter (and she is a joy, a true joy, the apple of papa's eye), every day I get to see her is Papa's day for me!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 15, 2014)

Speaking of Dads and kids, my little one and I just got back from our usual Sunday swimming routine. A friend of hers overnighted at our place last night, so we took her home after breakfast and then went to an indoor pool we like.

Just looked in the mirror and am seeing gills forming in my ribcage area....




Little Miss Statalicious is now watching Barbie whilst Papa is grilling Chicken/Turkey bratwursts. Today it's brats, potato salad, cole slaw and pickles!!
Hey, [MENTION=45739]Jughead[/MENTION], yer missing another great German meal, dude!!!

You should see how her eyes shine when she gets to go swimming and then gets to watch a Barbie film.  What a sweety.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 15, 2014)

Happy Father's Day!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 15, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  I'm up and dressed and ready for church an hour early.  I wish I was happier about it but I'm sure another cup of coffee or two will accomplish a satisfactory attitude adjustment.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 15, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  I'm up and dressed and ready for church an hour early.  I wish I was happier about it but I'm sure another cup of coffee or two will accomplish a satisfactory attitude adjustment.




Nice.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## alan1 (Jun 15, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Good morning and Happy Father's Day to all of you fathers out there.  Today did not start off well.  Woke up to the sounds of running water.  One of our crazy cats, Mouse, has a habit of turning on the water in the upstairs bathroom sink to get a drink of water.  Well, last week, Mrs. BBD started putting a couple of Walmart plastic bags in the sink and it had been keeping the damned cat from getting in the sink and turning the water on.  Well, it didn't work at 0500 this morning.  I woke up and heard water running and went into the bathroom to check it out.  The cat had turned the water on and the plastic bags kept the water from going down the drain.  The whole bathroom floor was flooded and water had even leaked into the kitchen downstairs.  Clean up in progress...  I'm thinking that after I finish this clean up chore and have another cup of coffee I might just skin a cat alive this morning.



There is more than one way to skin a cat.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELWpSM-H-8c]The Many Ways To Skin A Cat - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 15, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



 

I dropped a broad hint for Fathers Day back on Mothers Day. I expect to be listening to it this evening.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jun 15, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



In my opinion, there is nothing more meaningful than a card, especially if it is personalized, in depth.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 15, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



I have a folder full of those.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 15, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...





Ahhh, Placido Domingo, 1986....


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 15, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



My neighbor used to make Placido Domingo blintzes and deliver them to the stage door. Her husband used to complain that the only time he ever had blintzes was when PD was in town doing an opera.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 15, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Today's "man of the cloth" (no. 2) drinking coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He looks like:


----------



## AquaAthena (Jun 15, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



He is my favorite tenor. Even over Luciano Pavarotti.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 15, 2014)

Self-indulgence for Father's Day...

Sometimes the world just moves too fast.  This is one of the most placid and gentle moods I can think of.  Stats' reference to E&#9837; reminded me --

Frédéric Chopin Nocturne in Op. 9#2 in E&#9837;Maj

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tV5U8kVYS88"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tV5U8kVYS88[/ame]

My Dad's gone nine years now but he used to play this on the family piano every day as far back as I can remember.  This is the warmest way I know to recall his memory.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 15, 2014)

(As threatened in a PM) this is my Dad dressed up for a role in a Gilbert & Sullivan performance -- (possibly Private Willis in Iolanthe?) somewhere around 1955.... and an older pic of Dad with his dad, circa 1921...


----------



## AquaAthena (Jun 15, 2014)

Pogo said:


> (As threatened in a PM) this is my Dad dressed up for a role in a Gilbert & Sullivan performance -- (possibly Private Willis in Iolanthe?) somewhere around 1955.... and an older pic of Dad with his dad, circa 1921...



 Those are outstanding to look at. Very compelling. Especially the granddad and son. Aww, what a grand picture of a handsome man.  Thanks for the peek into your history, Pogo.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 15, 2014)

Pogo said:


> (As threatened in a PM) this is my Dad dressed up for a role in a Gilbert & Sullivan performance -- (possibly Private Willis in Iolanthe?) somewhere around 1955.... and an older pic of Dad with his dad, circa 1921...




Looks like it could be Iolanthe. Ahhh, the grenadier guards!  I sang Thomas (Tolloller) in Iolanthe in 1985..... oh, Lord, it has been a long, long, long time since I did G&S.

Thanks, [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION], for a nice trip down an even nicer memory lane.

And those are awesome pics, btw. Just awesome.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 15, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Self-indulgence for Father's Day...
> 
> Sometimes the world just moves too fast.  This is one of the most placid and gentle moods I can think of.  Stats' reference to E&#9837; reminded me --
> 
> ...



Fantastic.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 15, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > (As threatened in a PM) this is my Dad dressed up for a role in a Gilbert & Sullivan performance -- (possibly Private Willis in Iolanthe?) somewhere around 1955.... and an older pic of Dad with his dad, circa 1921...
> ...



I'm just guessing at Private Willis since I know he played that role but it could have been something else - unfortunately the pic isn't marked.  But we grew up on G&S and classical music.  At least until we went into the bedroom and tuned around on the radio dial that is...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 15, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Lol

Gesendet von meinem BASE Lutea 2 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 15, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Self-indulgence for Father's Day...
> 
> Sometimes the world just moves too fast.  This is one of the most placid and gentle moods I can think of.  Stats' reference to E&#9837; reminded me --
> 
> ...



Note how the pianist has fairly large hands for a woman?  One thing that was impressed on me studying music over the years is that Chopin had unusually large hands even for a man and not necessarily Nocturne, but many of his compositions included the unusual broad reach that gave him on the keyboard.  And that is why Chopin is so often performed by male pianists--women with smaller hands have a tougher time with his stuff.  My sister has a master's degree in piano and Chopin is her favorite composer, but she really struggles with him as she has smallish hands.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 15, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Self-indulgence for Father's Day...
> ...



I've heard that about Rachmaninoff but didn't know that about Chopin.

She's also (the pianist in the video) got quite a flourish of body English (hand English if you like) in her playing, and I notice her hand position goes against everything they teach in classical piano lessons.  Break the rules, I like that.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 15, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning and Happy Father's Day to all of you fathers out there.  Today did not start off well.  Woke up to the sounds of running water.  One of our crazy cats, Mouse, has a habit of turning on the water in the upstairs bathroom sink to get a drink of water.  Well, last week, Mrs. BBD started putting a couple of Walmart plastic bags in the sink and it had been keeping the damned cat from getting in the sink and turning the water on.  Well, it didn't work at 0500 this morning.  I woke up and heard water running and went into the bathroom to check it out.  The cat had turned the water on and the plastic bags kept the water from going down the drain.  The whole bathroom floor was flooded and water had even leaked into the kitchen downstairs.  Clean up in progress...  I'm thinking that after I finish this clean up chore and have another cup of coffee I might just skin a cat alive this morning.
> ...



Ya know the original saying had nothing to do with felines......... 

Kinda "fishy" if ya ask me....... 

Speaking of felines, my "kids" woke me up for father's day so I could feed them...... then I went back to bed.......  My wife told me for father's day I could cook some steaks.......


----------



## Pogo (Jun 15, 2014)

[MENTION=20704]Nosmo King[/MENTION]

Fifty years ago - Father's Day 1964 (which actually fell on June 21) the family climbed into the car to make an hour-long trek into the city to visit my father's mother, as we often did on an occasional Sunday.  Being a lifelong baseball fan Dad had the ball game on as we drove, which as it progressed we became aware that something special was going on therein...

Arriving at Grandmom's house (she was an even more fanatic baseball fan) we found her transfixed by the same game and we all watched the TV in stunned silence as pitcher Jim Bunning pitched a perfect game against the Mets.  For those of you not baseball fans, that's extremely rare -- there hadn't been one in 42 years in either league. 

That night Bunning appeared on the Ed Sullivan show to acknowledge the event.  He went on to the baseball Hall of Fame and became a Congressman and Senator from Kentucky.  It was Father's Day 1964, 50 years ago, and Bunning's family were in attendance.   It was a magic moment.


----------



## alan1 (Jun 15, 2014)

I got a text this morning from my new son-in-law, wishing me a happy fathers day.  For those of you that may have missed it, my youngest daughter got married last weekend.  We (the wedding party) spent the past week at the beach.  
This is the house we stayed in, 6957 W. Beach Drive, Tar Heel Haven, Oak Island NC 28465, USA - Virtual Tour
It was the last house at the end of the island, we had an ocean view at the back of the house, a view of the inter-coastal waterway from the front of the house, and a view of the inlet connecting the two from the side of the house.

I walked my daughter down the steps and across the walkway to the beach, where the wedding took place.  From the picture, can you tell I was crying when I first saw her in the wedding dress? 
And a picture of all the beautiful bridesmaids, 

It was a wonderful wedding full of love, laughter, hugs and good times.
Every day that we were there, the groomsmen (all bachelors) awoke early and cleaned the house of the previous nights feasting and drinking.  A fine group of young men.

Pos rep to the first person that identifies which of the bridesmaids is my other daughter.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 15, 2014)

alan1 said:


> I got a text this morning from my new son-in-law, wishing me a happy fathers day.  For those of you that may have missed it, my youngest daughter got married last weekend.  We (the wedding party) spent the past week at the beach.
> This is the house we stayed in, 6957 W. Beach Drive, Tar Heel Haven, Oak Island NC 28465, USA - Virtual Tour
> It was the last house at the end of the island, we had an ocean view at the back of the house, a view of the inter-coastal waterway from the front of the house, and a view of the inlet connecting the two from the side of the house.
> 
> ...



From what little I can see I'm going with #2 (counting from left) ?


----------



## Jughead (Jun 15, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


Yup, everything revolves around food. 

Would be nice if it weren't one of the necessities of life, and we could rid ourselves of the wasteful habit of eating...or not!


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 15, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Self-indulgence for Father's Day...
> ...



Are there no pianos made with smaller keys to help with that?

Well, I'd imagine those with smaller hands could play on a keyboard with smaller keys.


----------



## Jughead (Jun 15, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Good morning and Happy Father's Day to all of you fathers out there.  Today did not start off well.  Woke up to the sounds of running water.  One of our crazy cats, Mouse, has a habit of turning on the water in the upstairs bathroom sink to get a drink of water.  Well, last week, Mrs. BBD started putting a couple of Walmart plastic bags in the sink and it had been keeping the damned cat from getting in the sink and turning the water on.  Well, it didn't work at 0500 this morning.  I woke up and heard water running and went into the bathroom to check it out.  The cat had turned the water on and the plastic bags kept the water from going down the drain.  The whole bathroom floor was flooded and water had even leaked into the kitchen downstairs.  Clean up in progress...  I'm thinking that after I finish this clean up chore and have another cup of coffee I might just skin a cat alive this morning.


Make sure you dry up and clean the walls properly. You don't want any mold forming anywhere within the walls of your home. Bleach and vineagar should do the trick. As for the cat, no worries, you can compensate him for what he did. Ask a neighbor to borrow a pit bull if they have one. Next, open up one of the air ducts in your home and let the cat walk in. After, let the pit bull get in. Make sure to reseal the air duct immediately. Get yourself a nice iced tea and ignore any barking or meowing coming from within the walls. Wait a bit and retrieve the pit bull and return it to your neighbor while expressing your gratitude and thanks. Then go home and clean up the mess inside the air duct.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 15, 2014)

*HAPPY FATHERS DAY*


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 15, 2014)

It occured to me today, Why are there no big Dogs? There may be large dogs, but there are none as big as big cats. Whats up with that?


----------



## Jughead (Jun 15, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> It occured to me today, Why are there no big Dogs? There may be large dogs, but there are none as big as big cats. Whats up with that?


The great dane is one exception. They can get quite big.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 15, 2014)

R.D. said:


> *HAPPY FATHERS DAY*


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 15, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> It occured to me today, Why are there no big Dogs? There may be large dogs, but there are none as big as big cats. Whats up with that?



But there's tons of large dogs on the internet....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 15, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > It occured to me today, Why are there no big Dogs? There may be large dogs, but there are none as big as big cats. Whats up with that?
> ...





Whut?!?!?!

Is that real, or is that photoshop?


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 15, 2014)

i'll tell you what, they don't make days nicer than today.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 15, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I'm thinking the first one is photoshopped (well, I'm sure of that one lol), the second is real but uses perspective to make the dog seem much larger than it actually is, and the third is also real and just an extremely large dog.


----------



## Againsheila (Jun 15, 2014)

Happy Dad's day to all you dads.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 15, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



I'll give ya 2 out of 3, not sure about that last one....


----------



## Sherry (Jun 15, 2014)

Happy Father's Day


----------



## Hollie (Jun 15, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Happy Father's Day



The photo probably doesn't need the caption.... "darn kids".


----------



## Mertex (Jun 15, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > It occured to me today, Why are there no big Dogs? There may be large dogs, but there are none as big as big cats. Whats up with that?
> ...




I think he means as "wild" - like cats have Tigers, Lions all in the same family.

The only big wild dogs are Wolves.....


----------



## Jughead (Jun 15, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



There is also the hyenas (although some folks have them as pets), and coyotes.


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 15, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...


Something about hyenas, Jug.

No dogs here!
Hyenas are not members of the dog or cat families. Instead, they are so unique that they have a family all their own, Hyaenidae. There are four members of the Hyaenidae family: the striped hyena, the giggly spotted hyena, the brown hyena, and the aardwolf (its a hyena, not a wolf). These magnificent animals are sometimes called the scourge of the Serengeti, but they play an important role: cleanup crew!

Striped Hyena | San Diego Zoo Animals


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 15, 2014)

Computers acting up, I don't want to mess with it tonight...So no pics

Good night.........


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 15, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Computers acting up, I don't want to mess with it tonight...So no pics
> 
> Good night.........


For a week I have had many issues with the USMB site. I think a lot of people are experiencing problems. I have no problems with any other site.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 15, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...




Yes, but they are not much bigger than regular dogs.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 15, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Computers acting up, I don't want to mess with it tonight...So no pics
> ...




Like what?  I've not had any problem other than slow transition from one page to another, but not enough to worry about.  When it was taking longer than a minute, was when the CS was over saturated with posts.....once they fixed that, it has been fine.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 15, 2014)

Afternoon all. I am glad to be feeling a little better this morning.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 15, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Computers acting up, I don't want to mess with it tonight...So no pics
> ...



Do you ever log completely out of this site?  If not, log all the way out, clear your casche, reboot and log back in.  It really helped with my ad issues.


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 15, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


I'll give it a try.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 15, 2014)

*Just want everyone to know that the Spurs are the NBA Champions.....Hip Hip Hooray!*

*Spurs rout Heat to win fifth NBA championship and dethrone LeBron James*

SAN ANTONIO  By the end of Sunday night, LeBron James could only sit and watch as the Miami Heat's reign as back-to-back champions came to end. This year, there would be no collapse from the San Antonio Spurs.

The Spurs again dismantled the Heat, overwhelming them in a 104-87 victory in Game 5 of *the NBA Finals to secure the franchise's fifth  and maybe least likely  championship.
*
From Tim Duncan to Manu Ginobili to Tony Parker, Spurs coach Gregg Popovich subbed out his stars one by one so they could each get their own applause.
Y! SPORTS


*Add one more:*


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 15, 2014)

Mertex said:


> *Just want everyone to know that the Spurs are the NBA Champions.....Hip Hip Hooray!*
> 
> *Spurs rout Heat to win fifth NBA championship and dethrone LeBron James*
> 
> ...


Wait'll next year! The Mavs will clean their clocks!


----------



## Pogo (Jun 15, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Computers acting up, I don't want to mess with it tonight...So no pics
> ...



It was about that long ago that images within posts disappeared (not avatars, just posted images).  It turned out that AdBlock had started blocking them but I never found out why.  I resolved it by turning AdBlock off -- it hasn't erupted in unwanted pop-ups (yet), so I'll have to cross that bridge when and if it does -- but it was about the same time.  Wonder if it's related.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 16, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > *Just want everyone to know that the Spurs are the NBA Champions.....Hip Hip Hooray!*
> ...




Why?  Is Cuban going to be feeding them steroids all year?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 16, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Good morning, coffee mates.
> 
> Have a great day.



Thanks, Jake!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 16, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Margs mom, 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
Blackhawks mom, 
Newby's mom, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheilas friend Shirley,
Meister and his mom,
Testarosa
Drake's injured friend, 
PixieStix's sister, 
Hollie's stepdad, 
Coyote's father-in-law, 
Spoonie, Ringel, Sheila, and 007's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Avg-Joe & furry companion Boo
Pix,
Becki!!! and Beckis hubby,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Sheila and Andrew,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and cousin,
Ringel and his family in transition and post surgery healing for Mrs. Ringel
Grandma and family dealing with death of extended family member,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Ollie's daughter Angie and his youngest brother,
Stat's aunt,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and Sunshine.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 16, 2014)

Good Morning and TGIM, everyone, I know we all want to spring out of bed like this little kitty:








Yessiree!!


Today's celeb(s) no. 1 drinking coffee was based on a request from [MENTION=38085]Noomi[/MENTION] for a coffee-drinking pic of Richard Dean Anderson (of "Stargate" fame). As the Germans say: "Gesagt, getan!" (Said, done!):







Actor Richard Dean Anderson as Col. Jack O'Neall, pictured with Michael Shanks, who is also below:







Actor Michael Shanks, as Dr. Daniel Jackson.


-and-







Actor Christopher Judge , as "Tealc". (Yes, that is a coffee thermos)


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 16, 2014)

Today's sci-fi celeb no. 2 drinking coffee:




















Actress Kate Mulgrew as Capt. Katherine Janeway in Star Trek: Voyager



"Coffee Beans in Space!!"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 16, 2014)

Today's coffee funnies  :


----------



## Noomi (Jun 16, 2014)

Jeez, Stat, thank you so much! That totally made my day. My husband drinking coffee, haha. Of course, he is one of those men who isn't aware he is my husband...hmm...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 16, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Jeez, Stat, thank you so much! That totally made my day. My husband drinking coffee, haha. Of course, he is one of those men who isn't aware he is my husband...hmm...







Avec plaisir, Mademoiselle, avec plasir.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 16, 2014)

Good Morning!






No, not really...​


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 16, 2014)

Good morning Coffee Shoppers!  The last full weekend of spring was a glorious one here.  Father's Day and beautiful weather and a lot of chores accomplished all add up to a grand weekend indeed.

All except Friday night.  For years now, my brother and a couple of our friends have gathered to play board games.  It's just four or five middle aged guys getting together for a few laughs and some intellectual stimulation.  We usually meet at my brother's place.  It's called Man Land.  His house was once a duplex and the basement level has been remodeled with a kitchen, bathroom and living area with a table large enough to accommodate old farts and a board game.  But last Friday, Man Land was unavailable.  We had to play at an alternative site.

My friend who owns the majority of the games we play lives next door to a lovely ranch house owned by an elderly lady who is now in a retirement community.  He watches the house and said we could play there.  

Now, here's what I want to ask you about.  During the evening, he had his 13 year old son join us for game night.  My friend has had some major health issues and probably fears he won't be around long for his kids.  He has indulged his two sons.  The older of the two came into the house and cussed like a drunken trucker.  Every time he spoke his language got coarser.  At one point, I found myself being called an asshole by a grade schooler.

My friend encouraged his son to behave this way while the rest of us were mortified.  Just two weeks ago, I turned a valve at the Big House to see if there was a leak in the garage.  Water poured from above a cabinet and I incredulously said "What the f*ck?".  Then I heard mom on the porch above the garage and I felt embarrassed over my utterance.  And I'm 57 years old!  None of us were raised that way and another of the old guys there has two sons also, but those kids are great!  Charming, funny and respectful, I have written references for both of them as they sought part time work.

But this 13 year old is a monster in the making.  Should I have said something about his behavior?  Should I have stayed quiet for my friend's sake, not criticizing his parenting approach?  Is it my place to further indulge his child or should I request the simple respect an elder should have?


----------



## peach174 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 16, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



In Adblock did you set your filterset to custom and select "block images"? 
1    Open the list of Blockable Items, either by left-clicking the toolbar icon and choosing the option by that name, or by pressing Ctrl+Shift+V.
 2   In the lower pane that opens, next to the column headers (Address, Filter, etc.) click the small rightmost icon and make sure "Filter source" is selected in that menu.
 3   Blocked and hidden items in the list will appear in red text. Pay particular attention to anything blocked by your custom filters. When you've found an unwanted custom filter, right-click it and choose Edit Filter in Effect. In the window that opens, right-click it again and choose Delete.


----------



## Grandma (Jun 16, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Good morning Coffee Shoppers!  The last full weekend of spring was a glorious one here.  Father's Day and beautiful weather and a lot of chores accomplished all add up to a grand weekend indeed.
> 
> All except Friday night.  For years now, my brother and a couple of our friends have gathered to play board games.  It's just four or five middle aged guys getting together for a few laughs and some intellectual stimulation.  We usually meet at my brother's place.  It's called Man Land.  His house was once a duplex and the basement level has been remodeled with a kitchen, bathroom and living area with a table large enough to accommodate old farts and a board game.  But last Friday, Man Land was unavailable.  We had to play at an alternative site.
> 
> ...



You should say something privately to the dad. That sort of language use has to be earned. It's best to teach kids high formal english and make them stick with that until they're in high school, when they can use "damn" and "hell" occasionally. 
Let 'em join the military and fight a war, give birth, be a cop, lawyer, or surgeon, have a job that requires them to be working in horrible weather or dangerous conditions, lose their spouse or kids at too young an age, be the victim of a terrible crime, suffer a permanent disability... then they can cuss to their heart's content.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 16, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Good morning Coffee Shoppers!  The last full weekend of spring was a glorious one here.  Father's Day and beautiful weather and a lot of chores accomplished all add up to a grand weekend indeed.
> 
> All except Friday night.  For years now, my brother and a couple of our friends have gathered to play board games.  It's just four or five middle aged guys getting together for a few laughs and some intellectual stimulation.  We usually meet at my brother's place.  It's called Man Land.  His house was once a duplex and the basement level has been remodeled with a kitchen, bathroom and living area with a table large enough to accommodate old farts and a board game.  But last Friday, Man Land was unavailable.  We had to play at an alternative site.
> 
> ...



Next week, ask your friend (beforehand) if his son will be at the next one and if he is will your friend be correcting his son's language this time.
Tell him everyone had a problem with it and didn't appreciate it.  He'll probably get mad and defensive but that's to be expected, if he doesn't I'd be surprised.  If he doesn't get over it in a week or two then he needs to see a shrink.


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 16, 2014)

Mertex said:


> *Just want everyone to know that the Spurs are the NBA Champions.....Hip Hip Hooray!*
> 
> *Spurs rout Heat to win fifth NBA championship and dethrone LeBron James*
> 
> ...



so miami got beat?  wow.


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 16, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Today's coffee funnies  :



that remeinds me of the jetsons


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 16, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Today's coffee funnies  :
> ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 16, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning Coffee Shoppers!  The last full weekend of spring was a glorious one here.  Father's Day and beautiful weather and a lot of chores accomplished all add up to a grand weekend indeed.
> ...





Good advice.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jun 16, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Computers acting up, I don't want to mess with it tonight...So no pics
> ...



I'm so sorry for anyone having problems with the site and wonder why I am having none. I feel for all of you and know how frustrating it has to be. I am using FF, Adbock Plus and all is well ( as of this post ) 

In spite of it all, I do hope everyone has a good Monday morning, weather-wise and otherwise...  Here, it looks like showers, and in the 50's.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 16, 2014)

Good morning.  Coffee sure is good today!


----------



## AquaAthena (Jun 16, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Good morning.  Coffee sure is good today!



It's a real eye-opener, that is for sure... I remember all it took to open my eyes, before work, was a shower.  Then I met a man who would become my hubby and who drank coffee every morning. Why I joined him, in the morning coffee drinking, I'll never know.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jun 16, 2014)

Sorry I haven't been around as much as I'd like.   That damn Mafia game is taking all my time....argh...........

I haven't even had my coffee yet....on account of it.....gotta go do it right now......


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 16, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sorry I haven't been around as much as I'd like.   That damn Mafia game is taking all my time....argh...........
> 
> I haven't even had my coffee yet....on account of it.....gotta go do it right now......




And now you know why I don't play. That stuff is addictive, well, like, uh, well, like the Coffee Shop!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 16, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  Reading over last night's and this morning's posts I am amazed again at how people so truly different (eclectic?) as we all are have become this thing we call the Coffee Shop.  And how easily those who want to be a part of it can be part of it just by showing up and joining in.

Was pondering Nosmo's problem with the 13-yr-old.  It's always dicey disciplining somebody else's kids, most especially when the parent or parents are there and APPROVE of the behavior.  But I don't think we should just automatically accept having our own peace and enjoyment upset by the bad behavior either.  So if it is a serious problem, perhaps a private discussion with the father would be in order.  This kid is headed for major problems if he is not better socialized I think.  I bet Nosmo has just the diplomatic skills to handle it at least as well as something like that can be handled.

So today I am planning to accomplish something useful.  I am sure what that will be will come to me in a bit.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 16, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Reading over last night's and this morning's posts I am amazed again at how people so truly different (eclectic?) as we all are have become this thing we call the Coffee Shop.  And how easily those who want to be a part of it can be part of it just by showing up and joining in.
> 
> Was pondering Nosmo's problem with the 13-yr-old.  It's always dicey disciplining somebody else's kids, most especially when the parent or parents are there and APPROVE of the behavior.  But I don't think we should just automatically accept having our own peace and enjoyment upset by the bad behavior either.  So if it is a serious problem, perhaps a private discussion with the father would be in order.  This kid is headed for major problems if he is not better socialized I think.  I bet Nosmo has just the diplomatic skills to handle it at least as well as something like that can be handled.
> 
> So today I am planning to accomplish something useful.  I am sure what that will be will come to me in a bit.



In the meantime, drink coffee!!!


----------



## R.D. (Jun 16, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Good morning Coffee Shoppers!  The last full weekend of spring was a glorious one here.  Father's Day and beautiful weather and a lot of chores accomplished all add up to a grand weekend indeed.
> 
> All except Friday night.  For years now, my brother and a couple of our friends have gathered to play board games.  It's just four or five middle aged guys getting together for a few laughs and some intellectual stimulation.  We usually meet at my brother's place.  It's called Man Land.  His house was once a duplex and the basement level has been remodeled with a kitchen, bathroom and living area with a table large enough to accommodate old farts and a board game.  But last Friday, Man Land was unavailable.  We had to play at an alternative site.
> 
> ...



Since it was a group of men the boy was invited to join, I think it would be perfectly appropriate for you to let the kid know -in front of the group, that there is no value in speaking like that.   I assume no one else at the table was using profanity like a schmuck.

I know sometimes embarrassing kids is a very good lesson.   Embarrassing his dad wouldn't hurt either, he is clearly missing some important training issues. He can use all the help he can get...we all can


----------



## Pogo (Jun 16, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...




I don't seem to have an option to set to "custom", but I have been blocking some images.  That seemed to have worked just fine at the time.  I don't have a "filter source" either.  What I see is attached as a screencap -- I do get a list of blocked elements, and I know how to delete them -- it's just that the images that are being blocked that should't be blocked are not showing up on this list.  The list looks exactly as it should.  So why it's blocking things not on the list is what I haven't figured out.


{EDIT: As another experiment I've just cleared out all of the blocked images so there's are no blocked elements at all -- I can recreate those as I go.  I turned AdBlock back on, and so far, this page at least, the images are working. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 }

{EDIT 2: Well now I seem to have the opposite problem: AdBlock engaged with clean filter list, I right-clicked an element to block, it disappears, but then the next time the page comes up or is refreshed, the image comes right back.  First it blocks too many, now it doesn't block enough.   }


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 16, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


What does your Filter List say?  EasyList?
Also what other addons are you running?  Could be a conflict in one of them with ABP.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 16, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Filter list sez:
EasyList, Malware Domains, Fanboy's Social Blocking List and Easy Privacy, all of which are checked by default.  The only default item not checked is "Adblock Warning Removal List".  I've never made any changes to it.

Not running any other add-on.  I see "Do Not Track Me Online Privacy Protection" but that came with the AdBlock.

I looked into the block list for the one image I did select to block, to see if it's somehow disappearing from the list, but it's there as it should be.  It just doesn't function.
I'm gonna go ahead and reboot again.

{EDIT: restarting the browser may have worked -- the image I had blocked is now blocking as directed, at least at first glance.  Will have to do more observations...}


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 16, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Uncheck Fanboy's Social Blocking List ( then restart your browser)and see if that fixes the problem.  The only one I have is EasyList.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 16, 2014)

Mertex said:


> *Just want everyone to know that the Spurs are the NBA Champions.....Hip Hip Hooray!*
> 
> *Spurs rout Heat to win fifth NBA championship and dethrone LeBron James*
> 
> ...



Rootin' for the home team?  I don't pay much attention to sports, but our Aces won the Kelly Cup (again).  Whoot!  Whoot!
Go Spurs!  Go Aces!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 16, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Good morning Coffee Shoppers!  The last full weekend of spring was a glorious one here.  Father's Day and beautiful weather and a lot of chores accomplished all add up to a grand weekend indeed.
> 
> All except Friday night.  For years now, my brother and a couple of our friends have gathered to play board games.  It's just four or five middle aged guys getting together for a few laughs and some intellectual stimulation.  We usually meet at my brother's place.  It's called Man Land.  His house was once a duplex and the basement level has been remodeled with a kitchen, bathroom and living area with a table large enough to accommodate old farts and a board game.  But last Friday, Man Land was unavailable.  We had to play at an alternative site.
> 
> ...



Tough call, Nosmo.  Maybe if you took your buddy aside and broached the subject without a lot of "witnesses"?  
We've been playing a lot of board games with my granddaughters and while things get a little verbally rough-and-tumble, the girls know their limits as to what is permitted and what not.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 16, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Is the theory that this Fanboy list may have changed recently and, once updated, that's why I was losing the images, because the new Fanboy list blocked too much?

I just hate solving a problem without knowing how it was solved...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 16, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


It's a hunch based on what Fanboy blocks that may be the issue here.  Also Malware Domains had some updating issues they were working on which could have created other problems.  Fixing by process of elimination........ 
You could uncheck all but EasyList then recheck each one to see which one is creating the problem.
Once we figure out which one is at fault then we can determine the reason.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 16, 2014)

Good Morning, CSers!
Apologies for neglecting the CS lately.  It's been busy, busy, busy and I am enjoying the granddaughters as much as I can, packing in years of sharing in a few short weeks.  The girls are great, but have been discouraged from many outdoor activities by the hordes of mosquitoes demanding their blood toll.  I have outdoor work to do, so I have to put up with them, eating loads of garlic tablets (I'm allergic to DEET).  Seems to work well enough.
My daughter took the girls to town over the weekend to visit some of her friends.  It was a quiet couple of days, I'll admit.  I put a lot of work into the shed project.  A friend has come up this weekend and is removing some of the trees close to the cabin.  This guy is a godsend because he views killing trees, including digging out the stumps, as some kind of therapy.  We feed him well and he gets a kick out of the family interaction and the bloodthirsty little girls playing UNO and Monopoly.  The partner is coming in this afternoon and has his project to get done.  
Yesterday evening was so 1800s.  One of use using a pickax to dig out a spruce stump, I was finishing the evening milking, the granddaughters were hauling water to their mom for washing-up, and the daughter was cooking up a delicious batch of chicken and dumplings.  Perfection! 
After framing the front wall of the shed, we plan on taking a break and taking the goats on a Nature walk.  Instead of collecting specimens, though, we will be collecting pictures of specimens with the camera.  
Breakfast is on, we're having what my dad always called a "kitchen sink" scramble.  I believe he called it that because it's supposed to have everything except the kitchen sink in it.  My daughter says it looks more like what you pull out of the kitchen sink after washing the dishes.
Life is stirring, my time here grows short once more.  Enjoy your day, my CS friends.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 16, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Yes, I like the way you think. 

Now I just have to wait for the original foible to duplicate itself.  Off to find a thread with lots of images...


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 16, 2014)

Meanwhile, back at the ranch, I'm having trouble with my Wi-Fi modum.  It still pumps a good signal through the HDMI wire to the TV set, but it has given up the ghost so far as Wi-Fi goes.  Nothing to my iPad at all.

Sure, I've disconnected it and then plugged everything back in.  Sure I've powered off my iPad and still no signal.  I took my iPad to my brother's place where the Wi-Fi signal blasted into the iPad with speed and vigor.  

So, until ATT gets me set up, I'll have to post sparingly from here at the office.  With any luck, I should get a new modum out of this and I should be back on line soon.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 16, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Meanwhile, back at the ranch, I'm having trouble with my Wi-Fi modum.  It still pumps a good signal through the HDMI wire to the TV set, but it has given up the ghost so far as Wi-Fi goes.  Nothing to my iPad at all.
> 
> Sure, I've disconnected it and then plugged everything back in.  Sure I've powered off my iPad and still no signal.  I took my iPad to my brother's place where the Wi-Fi signal blasted into the iPad with speed and vigor.
> 
> So, until ATT gets me set up, I'll have to post sparingly from here at the office.  With any luck, I should get a new modum out of this and I should be back on line soon.



Buy yourself a good AC router, the next generation of routers.  It's backwards compatible with N WiFi cards which are already being replaced with the new AC technology in most Wifi capable systems. 
I'm looking at the Belkin AC750 for around $75 at Beast Buy and it's still cheaper in the long run than the monthly "rent" ISPs charge for theirs.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 16, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



See, I told you I was wise and smart.......  or was that sighs and farts?  It's one of those and I'm suspecting the latter........


----------



## Smilebong (Jun 16, 2014)

I am so sleepy.  Can someone make me a triple espresso?


----------



## Smilebong (Jun 16, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Reading over last night's and this morning's posts I am amazed again at how people so truly different (eclectic?) as we all are have become this thing we call the Coffee Shop.  And how easily those who want to be a part of it can be part of it just by showing up and joining in.
> 
> Was pondering Nosmo's problem with the 13-yr-old.  It's always dicey disciplining somebody else's kids, most especially when the parent or parents are there and APPROVE of the behavior.  But I don't think we should just automatically accept having our own peace and enjoyment upset by the bad behavior either.  So if it is a serious problem, perhaps a private discussion with the father would be in order.  This kid is headed for major problems if he is not better socialized I think.  I bet Nosmo has just the diplomatic skills to handle it at least as well as something like that can be handled.
> 
> So today I am planning to accomplish something useful.  I am sure what that will be will come to me in a bit.



I made the bed today.  Useful item, "Check."


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 16, 2014)

Smilebong said:


> I am so sleepy.  Can someone make me a triple espresso?



*ZAP*  You're a triple espresso.  You can thank me later.


----------



## Jughead (Jun 16, 2014)

> Fixing by process of elimination........


Reminds me of one of my profs in college. Would constantly nag us about the importance of knowing how to iterate, interpolate, and extrapolate...lol


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 16, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile, back at the ranch, I'm having trouble with my Wi-Fi modum.  It still pumps a good signal through the HDMI wire to the TV set, but it has given up the ghost so far as Wi-Fi goes.  Nothing to my iPad at all.
> ...



The $7.22/month charge for our Comcast modem however is well worth it to me just because they have to fix the problem free of charge if anything goes wrong with our phones, cable, or wi-fi.  If I use somebody else's modem all they have to do is tell me to check with that manufacturer for a fix.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 16, 2014)

Jughead said:


> > Fixing by process of elimination........
> 
> 
> Reminds me of one of my profs in college. Would constantly nag us about the importance of knowing how to iterate, interpolate, and extrapolate...lol



Ahhh yes.  I used to extrapolate with women so I could interpolate with them replete with specific iteration......


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 16, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile, back at the ranch, I'm having trouble with my Wi-Fi modum.  It still pumps a good signal through the HDMI wire to the TV set, but it has given up the ghost so far as Wi-Fi goes.  Nothing to my iPad at all.
> ...


I did buy this modum!  This is a warranty question.  ATT is shipping me a new one (3-5 business days) and I'm to ship them the defective one.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 16, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...




Indeed.  I've learned that the hard way.

Also, when dealing with Comcast service tech visits, ALWAYS request an employee instead of the outsourced contractors.  The latter are by and large horrible and skate by. The employees are subject to performance reviews, and are more concerned about customer satisfaction.


----------



## Smilebong (Jun 16, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> > I am so sleepy.  Can someone make me a triple espresso?
> ...



No. I meant, become a barista and make one in a cup and serve it to me.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 16, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



99.9% of the time the fix is shutting off the router, counting to 30 then turning it back on..........  On rare occasions it's hitting the reset button which means you have to reset your keycode if you had changed it in the router, if not then no big deal.
I do recommend people do this anyway (change the keycode and router admin password).
With Comcast type in the Address Bar (the one on the left), 10.0.0.1, type in *admin* then *password*.  Look for the password change option, change it then write it down somewhere.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 16, 2014)

Smilebong said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Smilebong said:
> ...



Yeah while you're being fanned by half naked male slaves feeding you grapes.......


----------



## Smilebong (Jun 16, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Well, yes, that too.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 16, 2014)

Word of the day, "hubris". Who knows what it means without looking it up?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 16, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Word of the day, "hubris". Who knows what it means without looking it up?



I love hubris.....  I have mine with pita bread.......


----------



## peach174 (Jun 16, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Word of the day, "hubris". Who knows what it means without looking it up?
> ...



You eat your pita bread with arrogance? 
I'm not so sure I would ever like to see that.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 16, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Good Morning, CSers!
> Apologies for neglecting the CS lately.  It's been busy, busy, busy and I am enjoying the granddaughters as much as I can, packing in years of sharing in a few short weeks.  The girls are great, but have been discouraged from many outdoor activities by the hordes of mosquitoes demanding their blood toll.  I have outdoor work to do, so I have to put up with them, eating loads of garlic tablets (I'm allergic to DEET).  Seems to work well enough.
> My daughter took the girls to town over the weekend to visit some of her friends.  It was a quiet couple of days, I'll admit.  I put a lot of work into the shed project.  A friend has come up this weekend and is removing some of the trees close to the cabin.  This guy is a godsend because he views killing trees, including digging out the stumps, as some kind of therapy.  We feed him well and he gets a kick out of the family interaction and the bloodthirsty little girls playing UNO and Monopoly.  The partner is coming in this afternoon and has his project to get done.
> Yesterday evening was so 1800s.  One of use using a pickax to dig out a spruce stump, I was finishing the evening milking, the granddaughters were hauling water to their mom for washing-up, and the daughter was cooking up a delicious batch of chicken and dumplings.  Perfection!
> ...



Thank you for sharing your 1800's summer! 

Expect for the bloodsuckers it sounds idyllic. So far this summer has been good but I am sure it will eventually come on strong. While we did lose plants from the icy winter those that survived are thriving. They are all much bigger than normal and show signs of sticking around. 

Got to go to one of my volunteer meetings this evening. Looks like I might be helping out at another soup kitchen later in the week since they are short handed. 

Have a good one, folks.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 16, 2014)

Something terrible happened today and I am still chewing on it. _Finding it hard to wrap my head around how fast this happened._

A colleague of my, a dear person, called about 20 minutes ago to let me know that her daughter's boyfriend, who was only 23, died very suddenly yesterday.

Apparently, he had breathing problems on Sunday at the breakfast table, was rushed to the hospital, where the docs diagnosed a massive infection in his lungs, and 2 hours later, he was dead.

I have never heard of an infection killing someone this fast. I suppose my colleague will know more when the autopsy is complete. And I know that hospital: it has a stellar rep and an even better ER.

My colleague is just a mess, and understandably so. Her daughter is in pieces right now - the two had planned to marry, if I recall.

I met the young man once, last December, at a function. But I didn't really know him.

Please pray for my colleague - she is a wonderful person, warm, bright, engaging.

Thanks,

Stat


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 16, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Something terrible happened today and I am still chewing on it. _Finding it hard to wrap my head around how fast this happened._
> 
> A colleague of my, a dear person, called about 20 minutes ago to let me know that her daughter's boyfriend, who was only 23, died very suddenly yesterday.
> 
> ...



That kind of sudden death of someone so young can be devastating. A young lady I worked with had spent most of a year planning her wedding and honeymoon. She died of an aneurysm on her honeymoon. Sometimes there just isn't an explanation. All we can do is comfort the bereaved. 

My thoughts are with you and your colleague tonight. 

Peace
DT


----------



## R.D. (Jun 16, 2014)

Stat, what a shock!

Live everyday to your best abilities, we never know what tomorrow brings


----------



## Mertex (Jun 16, 2014)

peach174 said:


>




*Or 3 or 4.....*


----------



## Mertex (Jun 16, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Something terrible happened today and I am still chewing on it. _Finding it hard to wrap my head around how fast this happened._
> 
> A colleague of my, a dear person, called about 20 minutes ago to let me know that her daughter's boyfriend, who was only 23, died very suddenly yesterday.
> 
> ...




News like these almost always leave us stunned and at a loss for words.  Just being there for her and lending an ear, is sometimes the only thing we can do.  I'm sure the daughter is devastated and will take time to heal.  Will keep them both in my prayers and you too, that you will know what to say to them to offer comfort and support at such a time.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 16, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Something terrible happened today and I am still chewing on it. _Finding it hard to wrap my head around how fast this happened._
> 
> A colleague of my, a dear person, called about 20 minutes ago to let me know that her daughter's boyfriend, who was only 23, died very suddenly yesterday.
> 
> ...




Prayers being sent out to her and her family.
I'm so sorry.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 16, 2014)

All sorts of bad news is cropping up today.  Just came from my wife's doctor (who did the fibroid removal).  The big one didn't feel right so it was sent to Pueblo then on to the Mayo Clinic for testing.  Confirmed she has Leiomyosarcoma, a rare form of cancer.  She will have an appt up in Denver this week with the Gynecological Oncologist to schedule a full hysterectomy for staging (to determine which stage the cancer is in).  Her surgeon down here says, other than the fibroids, everything looked normal and believes it is stage one so the hysterectomy should take care of it.  Hoping and praying that's the case.


----------



## Jughead (Jun 16, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > > Fixing by process of elimination........
> ...


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 16, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I learned this move to request an employee.  Jeezus, this contractor drove me crazy.  He didn't want me to call the help desk but I had to, I was getting nowhere with his silly hook up.


----------



## Jughead (Jun 16, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Something terrible happened today and I am still chewing on it. _Finding it hard to wrap my head around how fast this happened._
> 
> A colleague of my, a dear person, called about 20 minutes ago to let me know that her daughter's boyfriend, who was only 23, died very suddenly yesterday.
> 
> ...


I'm very saddened to hear about this unfortunate event, Stat. No one should have to experience losing a family member or friend at such a young age of 23. My prayers are with you, your colleague and her family.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 16, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> All sorts of bad news is cropping up today.  Just came from my wife's doctor (who did the fibroid removal).  The big one didn't feel right so it was sent to Pueblo then on to the Mayo Clinic for testing.  Confirmed she has Leiomyosarcoma, a rare form of cancer.  She will have an appt up in Denver this week with the Gynecological Oncologist to schedule a full hysterectomy for staging (to determine which stage the cancer is in).  Her surgeon down here says, other than the fibroids, everything looked normal and believes it is stage one so the hysterectomy should take care of it.  Hoping and praying that's the case.



Prayers to you both Ringel


----------



## Jughead (Jun 16, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> All sorts of bad news is cropping up today.  Just came from my wife's doctor (who did the fibroid removal).  The big one didn't feel right so it was sent to Pueblo then on to the Mayo Clinic for testing.  Confirmed she has Leiomyosarcoma, a rare form of cancer.  She will have an appt up in Denver this week with the Gynecological Oncologist to schedule a full hysterectomy for staging (to determine which stage the cancer is in).  Her surgeon down here says, other than the fibroids, everything looked normal and believes it is stage one so the hysterectomy should take care of it.  Hoping and praying that's the case.


I am sorry to hear about your wife, Ringel. The hysterectomy will indeed remove the cancer, and if it is stage 1, there is no need to worry about any spreading. I'm sure your wife will be fine after the surgery. Stage 1 is usually nothing to worry about. The key is to get the surgery done as quickly as possible. 

My prayers go out to you and your wife for a quick and successful surgery as well as a speedy recovery after the surgery.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 16, 2014)

Busy day here.  Went to the bank and got a cashier's check for the new RV that I pick up on Wednesday morning.  Took Mrs. BBD out to lunch and then to Walmart.  I bought a nice tool kit, a roll of electrician's tape and a roll of duct tape.  If you can't fix something with duct tape, it ain't broke.  Mrs. BBD on the other hand bought everything under the sun.  According to her, we still need a few things.  If she keeps buying stuff I'm going to have to buy a bigger RV!


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 16, 2014)

That Atlantic City is still there.  I even took a quick flight around the whole city just to be sure...


----------



## alan1 (Jun 16, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Busy day here.  Went to the bank and got a cashier's check for the new RV that I pick up on Wednesday morning.  Took Mrs. BBD out to lunch and then to Walmart.  I bought a nice tool kit, a roll of electrician's tape and a roll of duct tape.  If you can't fix something with duct tape, it ain't broke.  Mrs. BBD on the other hand bought everything under the sun.  According to her, we still need a few things.  If she keeps buying stuff I'm going to have to buy a bigger RV!



Duct tape can't fix everything, sometimes you need a hammer.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 16, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> That Atlantic City is still there.  I even took a quick flight around the whole city just to be sure...



Hey,  I think I saw you  

What else did you do in AC?


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 16, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > That Atlantic City is still there.  I even took a quick flight around the whole city just to be sure...
> ...


What we didn't do is a much shorter list.  lol



I DO NOT recommend the Taj for entertainment or lodging.  The rooms were adequate and clean, but the bars sucked, EGO (or as I called it, Flat-line EKG) played some really weird stuff.  The only other lounge they have is a place called SCORES which turns out to be a Gentlemens club (I didn't read the fine print and didn't realize it was exotic dancing.  Technically, they weren't nude dancers because of the pasties and g-strings).  

However, the light show at the Boardwalk main building was amazing..


The wife and daughter spend all of Sunday in the water while I relaxed at the Landshark surf shack...And we walked about 40 miles on the boardwalk....


----------



## R.D. (Jun 16, 2014)

Sounds fun.

We have a place in AC and try to get down there most weekends.  We watch the helicopters take off the Pier and wave,


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 16, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Sounds fun.
> 
> We have a place in AC and try to get down there most weekends.  We watch the helicopters take off the Pier and wave,


Oh, so you really were there?  I thought you were joking....

That particular ride (the helicopter) was very good.  I enjoyed it immensely.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Againsheila (Jun 16, 2014)

Looks like a lot of bad has happened.  I'm so sorry for everyone going through hard times.  I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow.  Suppose getting the cast off might be too much to hope for at this point?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 16, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Busy day here.  Went to the bank and got a cashier's check for the new RV that I pick up on Wednesday morning.  Took Mrs. BBD out to lunch and then to Walmart.  I bought a nice tool kit, a roll of electrician's tape and a roll of duct tape.  If you can't fix something with duct tape, it ain't broke.  Mrs. BBD on the other hand bought everything under the sun.  According to her, we still need a few things.  If she keeps buying stuff I'm going to have to buy a bigger RV!
> ...



Tool kit has a hammer in it.  Also, sometimes chewing gum is useful.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 16, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning, CSers!
> ...



Thanks.
Enjoy your soup serving sojourn.
Another busy day.  Taking a short break, waiting for some sourdough to rise, just started the BBQ grill, waiting for the coals to heat up nicely.  We're having a BBQ feast, baked taters, corn-on-the-cob, teriyaki chicken, white wine herbed beef, and a variety of grilled veggies.  We will eat like kinks tonight.
Girls went off on the bicycles earlier, were gone what seemed forever.  They came back, declared they had found the perfect "secret" hideaway down by the creek and went back afoot.  After the daughter and I finished framing up the front wall of the shed and prepping for tomorrow's work, we went down the road to find the girls.  They weren't difficult to find, we just followed the giggles and happy girl noises.  Personally, I think it's far more beneficial for children to spend the day exploring the woods and creek than hunkered inside with video games or TV.  Just me...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 16, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Something terrible happened today and I am still chewing on it. _Finding it hard to wrap my head around how fast this happened._
> 
> A colleague of my, a dear person, called about 20 minutes ago to let me know that her daughter's boyfriend, who was only 23, died very suddenly yesterday.
> 
> ...



You got it, Stat.  I'll be sending my best vibes out for your colleague and her daughter.  For whatever reason, the death of a young person or child seems to affect people more adversely because it is so unexpected.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 16, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> All sorts of bad news is cropping up today.  Just came from my wife's doctor (who did the fibroid removal).  The big one didn't feel right so it was sent to Pueblo then on to the Mayo Clinic for testing.  Confirmed she has Leiomyosarcoma, a rare form of cancer.  She will have an appt up in Denver this week with the Gynecological Oncologist to schedule a full hysterectomy for staging (to determine which stage the cancer is in).  Her surgeon down here says, other than the fibroids, everything looked normal and believes it is stage one so the hysterectomy should take care of it.  Hoping and praying that's the case.



Oh, crap, Ringel!  I certainly hope this is only stage One.  With all you guys have been through the last few years...
All the best, hope things come out well for you.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 16, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > All sorts of bad news is cropping up today.  Just came from my wife's doctor (who did the fibroid removal).  The big one didn't feel right so it was sent to Pueblo then on to the Mayo Clinic for testing.  Confirmed she has Leiomyosarcoma, a rare form of cancer.  She will have an appt up in Denver this week with the Gynecological Oncologist to schedule a full hysterectomy for staging (to determine which stage the cancer is in).  Her surgeon down here says, other than the fibroids, everything looked normal and believes it is stage one so the hysterectomy should take care of it.  Hoping and praying that's the case.
> ...



Not long ago I used to joke that I knew what Job went through.....  Maybe I shouldn't have joked about it......


----------



## Noomi (Jun 16, 2014)

I joined the union today, along with five others. 
Last time the union lady came in, people spoke with her, but didn't join up because they were harassed by the boss, who demanded to know what they wanted to speak about. This time she wasn't in, so we went to have a chat. I ended up signing up, its only $6.20 a week and its based on the hours I work per week. It gets taken out of my pay each week and I can claim it all back on tax next year.

I get $40,000 accident cover, discount dentist, health care, movie tickets, car rental, and heaps of other things, too. I'd say I made the right decision.

Plus, we get a pay rise on the 1st of July, and I am willing to bet my hours will be cut because of it. If that happens, I know that I have someone to help me out.


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 16, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Busy day here. Went to the bank and got a cashier's check for the new RV that I pick up on Wednesday morning. Took Mrs. BBD out to lunch and then to Walmart. I bought a nice tool kit, a roll of electrician's tape and a roll of duct tape. If you can't fix something with duct tape, it ain't broke. Mrs. BBD on the other hand bought everything under the sun. According to her, we still need a few things. If she keeps buying stuff I'm going to have to buy a bigger RV!



You need an RV with a sewing room and stow-along cart for storage of quilt materials, Santa.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 16, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> All sorts of bad news is cropping up today.  Just came from my wife's doctor (who did the fibroid removal).  The big one didn't feel right so it was sent to Pueblo then on to the Mayo Clinic for testing.  Confirmed she has Leiomyosarcoma, a rare form of cancer.  She will have an appt up in Denver this week with the Gynecological Oncologist to schedule a full hysterectomy for staging (to determine which stage the cancer is in).  Her surgeon down here says, other than the fibroids, everything looked normal and believes it is stage one so the hysterectomy should take care of it.  Hoping and praying that's the case.



Will keep your wife and your family in my prayers, that the doctors will be able to get it all and your wife will recover completely in the quickest of time.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 16, 2014)

My cousin has gone in for surgery today, also. To remove some cells that would become cancer if they were not detected. She is lucky - she will be okay.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 16, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Busy day here. Went to the bank and got a cashier's check for the new RV that I pick up on Wednesday morning. Took Mrs. BBD out to lunch and then to Walmart. I bought a nice tool kit, a roll of electrician's tape and a roll of duct tape. If you can't fix something with duct tape, it ain't broke. Mrs. BBD on the other hand bought everything under the sun. According to her, we still need a few things. If she keeps buying stuff I'm going to have to buy a bigger RV!
> ...


----------



## Mertex (Jun 16, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Busy day here.  Went to the bank and got a cashier's check for the new RV that I pick up on Wednesday morning.  Took Mrs. BBD out to lunch and then to Walmart.  I bought a nice tool kit, a roll of electrician's tape and a roll of duct tape.  If you can't fix something with duct tape, it ain't broke.  Mrs. BBD on the other hand bought everything under the sun.  According to her, we still need a few things.  If she keeps buying stuff *I'm going to have to buy a bigger RV*!




Looks to me you're already setting up some good excuses....


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 16, 2014)

Today marked a personal best. I've lost 14 lbs in six weeks, 2 in the past 2 weeks. My goal is to be in the 240's by August and in the 220's by Christmas. Taking Apple Cider Vinegar in pill form seems to help me burn fat, for those of you looking for help on your weight loss regimens, consider Apple Cider Vinegar in pill form. It really does help. I'm starting to fit back into my old High School clothes again. I am very pleased with myself, since I never thought I'd ever have the courage to start losing my own weight, but now I find it very easy. Key is to keep it steady, don't overeat or you gain the weight faster than you lost it.

On April 30th I weight 282.4 lbs. Yesterday, June 16th, I was 268.6 lbs.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 17, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Something terrible happened today and I am still chewing on it. _Finding it hard to wrap my head around how fast this happened._
> ...





R.D. said:


> Stat, what a shock!
> 
> Live everyday to your best abilities, we never know what tomorrow brings





Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Something terrible happened today and I am still chewing on it. _Finding it hard to wrap my head around how fast this happened._
> ...





peach174 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Something terrible happened today and I am still chewing on it. _Finding it hard to wrap my head around how fast this happened._
> ...





Jughead said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Something terrible happened today and I am still chewing on it. _Finding it hard to wrap my head around how fast this happened._
> ...





gallantwarrior said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Something terrible happened today and I am still chewing on it. _Finding it hard to wrap my head around how fast this happened._
> ...




*Thanks for the kind thoughts from everyone.* My colleague stopped by, which is why I suddenly exited USMB. She cried for about an hour and I was simply there for her. Is really tought. We are all mortal, something I tend to forget.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 17, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> All sorts of bad news is cropping up today.  Just came from my wife's doctor (who did the fibroid removal).  The big one didn't feel right so it was sent to Pueblo then on to the Mayo Clinic for testing.  Confirmed she has Leiomyosarcoma, a rare form of cancer.  She will have an appt up in Denver this week with the Gynecological Oncologist to schedule a full hysterectomy for staging (to determine which stage the cancer is in).  Her surgeon down here says, other than the fibroids, everything looked normal and believes it is stage one so the hysterectomy should take care of it.  *Hoping and praying that's the case*.




And my thoughts and prayers are with you and Mrs. Ringel, Ringel.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 17, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> Today marked a personal best. I've lost 14 lbs in six weeks, 2 in the past 2 weeks. My goal is to be in the 240's by August and in the 220's by Christmas. Taking Apple Cider Vinegar in pill form seems to help me burn fat, for those of you looking for help on your weight loss regimens, consider Apple Cider Vinegar in pill form. It really does help. I'm starting to fit back into my old High School clothes again. I am very pleased with myself, since I never thought I'd ever have the courage to start losing my own weight, but now I find it very easy. Key is to keep it steady, don't overeat or you gain the weight faster than you lost it.
> 
> On April 30th I weight 282.4 lbs. Yesterday, June 16th, I was 268.6 lbs.



I am committing suicide in the slowest way I can, by not exercising, and by eating cheese and biscuits which is raising my cholesterol levels. I figure death by cheese and biscuits is not a bad way to go.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 17, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Margs mom, 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
Blackhawks mom, 
Newby's mom, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheilas friend Shirley,
Meister and his mom,
Testarosa
Drake's injured friend, 
PixieStix's sister, 
Hollie's stepdad, 
Coyote's father-in-law, 
Spoonie, Ringel, Sheila, and 007's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Avg-Joe & furry companion Boo
Pix,
Becki!!! and Beckis hubby,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Sheila and Andrew,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and cousin,
Grandma and family dealing with death of extended family member,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Ollie's daughter Angie and his youngest brother,
Stat's aunt, and his colleague and family in the loss of one close to them,
Ringel and Mrs. Ringel for an excellent outcome,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and Sunshine.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 17, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> All sorts of bad news is cropping up today.  Just came from my wife's doctor (who did the fibroid removal).  The big one didn't feel right so it was sent to Pueblo then on to the Mayo Clinic for testing.  Confirmed she has Leiomyosarcoma, a rare form of cancer.  She will have an appt up in Denver this week with the Gynecological Oncologist to schedule a full hysterectomy for staging (to determine which stage the cancer is in).  Her surgeon down here says, other than the fibroids, everything looked normal and believes it is stage one so the hysterectomy should take care of it.  Hoping and praying that's the case.



Mrs Te had fibroids removed but no further problems. Hopefully Mrs R's hysterectomy will work out for the best. Sending positive vibes.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 17, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I was thinking that when your grandchildren have their own grandchildren and they tell them how they they milked their grandfather's goats no one is going to believe them. These are very special times for those two little girls and I hope these memories will be with them forever.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 17, 2014)

Good morning, everyone, and a good Tuesday to you.


Today's celeb no. 1 drinking coffee:








Country Music singer Carrie Underwood


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 17, 2014)

Today's celeb no. 2 drinking coffee:








Ian Sommerhalder


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 17, 2014)

And, today's coffee funnies:



























 [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]





Have a good one, folks.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 17, 2014)

Today, in the WM soccer line-up is Belgium vs. Algeria.

Here is the google graphic for that game:












(Everyone understand that graphic and why the octopus is wearing a halo??)


----------



## Noomi (Jun 17, 2014)

Evening all!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 17, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Busy day here. Went to the bank and got a cashier's check for the new RV that I pick up on Wednesday morning. Took Mrs. BBD out to lunch and then to Walmart. I bought a nice tool kit, a roll of electrician's tape and a roll of duct tape. If you can't fix something with duct tape, it ain't broke. Mrs. BBD on the other hand bought everything under the sun. According to her, we still need a few things. If she keeps buying stuff I'm going to have to buy a bigger RV!
> ...



Don't give Mrs. BBD any ideas!  Our first outing with the new RV will be from July 5th through July 9th.  Going to Shipshewana, IN.  It's an Amish kind of place and there are many quilting stores there.  Also will be seeing a play called "Half-Stitched".  Mostly relaxing though...  I hope.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 17, 2014)

Mertex said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Funny, huh?


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 17, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Catching cancer early: +1
 Having a spouse devoted to your good health +1,000,000.

 Prayers up for Mrs. Ringel!


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 17, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



Now, Mr. BBD. Everyone l*oves* how you love Mrs. BBD. Totally! Especially me, and likely, Mertex. We're just joyful about it, that's all.


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 17, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Take the hitch, BBD. I mean that in a good way, honest. <giggle>


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 17, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Life's tough when you marry out of your league!  Mrs. BBD is "high maintenance".  However, I'm up to the task.  Sometimes I don't know which I will run out of first, money or sanity!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Jun 17, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Well, seeing that you have a new RV ( if I read correctly ) you just might first, run out of gas...


----------



## AquaAthena (Jun 17, 2014)

Sherry said:


>



I needed, and received one, last night.  So now, I have had two. Thank you, beauty.


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 17, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, everyone, and a good Tuesday to you.
> 
> 
> Today's celeb no. 1 drinking coffee:
> ...



i'm not into country but i could listen to her sing the phone book.  great voice, amazing performer.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 17, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



In that case I hope money wins over sanity


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 17, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> All sorts of bad news is cropping up today.  Just came from my wife's doctor (who did the fibroid removal).  The big one didn't feel right so it was sent to Pueblo then on to the Mayo Clinic for testing.  Confirmed she has Leiomyosarcoma, a rare form of cancer.  She will have an appt up in Denver this week with the Gynecological Oncologist to schedule a full hysterectomy for staging (to determine which stage the cancer is in).  Her surgeon down here says, other than the fibroids, everything looked normal and believes it is stage one so the hysterectomy should take care of it.  Hoping and praying that's the case.



my prayers and best wishes go out to you and her.  hopefully it's a quick and easy journey back to good health


----------



## Mertex (Jun 17, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> And, today's coffee funnies:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You know I love my coffee......


----------



## mal (Jun 17, 2014)

Java... Stat. 



peace...


----------



## Grandma (Jun 17, 2014)

Hugs to Stat and the Ringels.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 17, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  Was just reading over the posts from last night through this morning. . . .

First a ((hug)) to Stat as he comforts a colleague and friend in time of tragedy.  That is tough duty, and so many of us seem to have gone through that lately.

And a ((hug)) to Ringel and the Mrs.  I don't know why bad things happen to good people, but dealing with Hombre's cancer these last several months, I know that a positive attitude and faith help, but the waiting, the worry, the treatment itself it is difficult even when the prognosis is excellent. 

Hombre once said there was something about holding a hammer that makes you feel like you can build anything.  But ya'll left WD40 out of the essential tools list.  The recipe:  if it doesn't move and should use WD40.  If it moves and it shouldn't, use duct tape.  And if it doesn't work, hit it with the hammer.

I'm thinking BBD is pretty excited about that RV too and I'm tickled for him and the Mrs.

Hope Sheila gets a good report on her foot today and congrats to TK on great success in his self improvement project.  I'm pondering a system in which a raise means you get your hours cut?  Pretty hard to get ahead.

Good to see that Mal stopped by.  You should do that more often.

I can just imagine how much fun it would be to be GW's family and enjoy an extended visit with the goats and all the splendor of Alaska.   And I know he's enjoying them too.

Carrie Underwood is an amazing person and entertainer.  It was once said about Karen Carpenter of the Carpenters that she was a musical genius--simply never ever had to do a second take when recording a song because she just never ever made a mistake.  I think Carrie has that special gift too--she just never gets it wrong, ever.

And I've pondered it and thought about it, and I don't KNOW what that halo on the Google octupus is all about.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 17, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> All sorts of bad news is cropping up today.  Just came from my wife's doctor (who did the fibroid removal).  The big one didn't feel right so it was sent to Pueblo then on to the Mayo Clinic for testing.  Confirmed she has Leiomyosarcoma, a rare form of cancer.  She will have an appt up in Denver this week with the Gynecological Oncologist to schedule a full hysterectomy for staging (to determine which stage the cancer is in).  Her surgeon down here says, other than the fibroids, everything looked normal and believes it is stage one so the hysterectomy should take care of it.  Hoping and praying that's the case.



Dang, Ringel!  I certainly hope that the doc has it right and they've caught this early.  You and your family have been through so much the past few years, it's about time you caught a break.  Good luck, best thoughts coming your way.


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 17, 2014)

Went to the VA yesterday for my annual GERD and Barretts Esophagus checkup. They are scheduling a further exam at a local Charlotte hospital because of the condition. As of yesterday I am forbidden to eat or drink my favorite nutrional supplements. No more Snickers, honeybuns, pecan pie, cakes, cookies, candy bars.........hell, the entire candy and pastry aisles in Walmart. I will somehow manage to survive but it won't be easy.I can have all the PB&J I want but it won't be the same as an Almond Joy. And worst of all, the ultimate insult------no coffee. Dammit.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 17, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Went to the VA yesterday for my annual GERD and Barretts Esophagus checkup. They are scheduling a further exam at a local Charlotte hospital because of the condition. As of yesterday I am forbidden to eat or drink my favorite nutrional supplements. No more Snickers, honeybuns, pecan pie, cakes, cookies, candy bars.........hell, the entire candy and pastry aisles in Walmart. I will somehow manage to survive but it won't be easy.I can have all the PB&J I want but it won't be the same as an Almond Joy. And worst of all, the ultimate insult------no coffee. Dammit.



Geez Hossfly.  I have a couple of loved ones who developed Barretts due to severe GERD but they were treated with Nexium and by going easier on the worst offenders, but they weren't prescribed anything as restrictive as all that.  They both had severe cases and in both cases their Barretts was completely cured with treatment and went away.  Is it possible for you to get a second opinion?


----------



## peach174 (Jun 17, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Was just reading over the posts from last night through this morning. . . .
> 
> First a ((hug)) to Stat as he comforts a colleague and friend in time of tragedy.  That is tough duty, and so many of us seem to have gone through that lately.
> 
> ...




They brought back Paul the octopus who died in 2010 and is in heaven now.
Google Brings Back Paul the Octopus in Its New Doodle


----------



## peach174 (Jun 17, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> All sorts of bad news is cropping up today.  Just came from my wife's doctor (who did the fibroid removal).  The big one didn't feel right so it was sent to Pueblo then on to the Mayo Clinic for testing.  Confirmed she has Leiomyosarcoma, a rare form of cancer.  She will have an appt up in Denver this week with the Gynecological Oncologist to schedule a full hysterectomy for staging (to determine which stage the cancer is in).  Her surgeon down here says, other than the fibroids, everything looked normal and believes it is stage one so the hysterectomy should take care of it.  Hoping and praying that's the case.



I also had to have a hysterectomy due to fibroids.
I did not have cancer.
Tell them to do it with laser surgery. She will heal much faster and be in less pain than if they use the knife.
Course maybe now days they do them all with laser surgery.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 17, 2014)

Another day dawns.  OK, we don't really have dawn or dusk this time of year, we have a short period of twilight between one day and the next.  Everyone's still sleeping, although I hear the stirrings of life upstairs.  I believe my buddy is coming down for his first coffee of the day.  We were all up until midnight playing an epic game of UNO.  
Fresh-baked sourdough cinnamon rolls this morning.  The little girls get a big kick out of making stuff like that.
Well, company's up.  I'll try to pop by later.


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 17, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Went to the VA yesterday for my annual GERD and Barretts Esophagus checkup. They are scheduling a further exam at a local Charlotte hospital because of the condition. As of yesterday I am forbidden to eat or drink my favorite nutrional supplements. No more Snickers, honeybuns, pecan pie, cakes, cookies, candy bars.........hell, the entire candy and pastry aisles in Walmart. I will somehow manage to survive but it won't be easy.I can have all the PB&J I want but it won't be the same as an Almond Joy. And worst of all, the ultimate insult------no coffee. Dammit.
> ...


The 2d opinion at a contractor hospital is what I'm scheduled for and any treatment if necessary. I've taken the maximum dosage of Omeprazole (Nexium) for years but my esophagus has deteriorated to a pre-cancerous state. Plus there's the diverticulitus that catches seeds  and stuff. I'm not concerned about cancer but I don't want an operation if medicine and diet can cure it.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 17, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Went to the VA yesterday for my annual GERD and Barretts Esophagus checkup. They are scheduling a further exam at a local Charlotte hospital because of the condition. As of yesterday I am forbidden to eat or drink my favorite nutrional supplements. No more Snickers, honeybuns, pecan pie, cakes, cookies, candy bars.........hell, the entire candy and pastry aisles in Walmart. I will somehow manage to survive but it won't be easy.I can have all the PB&J I want but it won't be the same as an Almond Joy. And worst of all, the ultimate insult------no coffee. Dammit.



Those are interesting nutritional supplements, Hoss.  You must have the metabolism of a nuclear reactor.  Good luck with that exam, may the outcome be favorable.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 17, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Omeprazole is the generic equivalent of Prilosec.  Nexium is somewhat stronger and more effective for some, and, until recently, required a prescription, but I have seen advertisements in the last few weeks that it is now OTC.


----------



## Smilebong (Jun 17, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



The higher strength of Omeprazole needs a  script too.  Only 20mg is OTC.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 17, 2014)

Speaking of the VA, my doc just put me on Tramadol for chronic pain........ Dayam this is some good stuff........ (Synthetic morphine........) I'm feeling no pain right now......  Maybe I should pick up some whiskey to help wash the next one down.........


----------



## Pogo (Jun 17, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Just keep in mind -- you can always acquire more money...


----------



## Smilebong (Jun 17, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Speaking of the VA, my doc just put me on Tramadol for chronic pain........ Dayam this is some good stuff........ (Synthetic morphine........) I'm feeling no pain right now......  Maybe I should pick up some whiskey to help wash the next one down.........



Using traMADol together with ethanol can increase nervous system side effects such as dizziness, drowsiness, and difficulty concentrating. Some people may also experience impairment in thinking and judgment. You should avoid or limit the use of alcohol while being treated with traMADol. Do not use more than the recommended dose of traMADol, and avoid activities requiring mental alertness such as driving or operating hazardous machinery until you know how the medication affects you. It is important to tell your doctor about all other medications you use, including vitamins and herbs. Do not stop using any medication without first talking to your doctor.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 17, 2014)

Smilebong said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of the VA, my doc just put me on Tramadol for chronic pain........ Dayam this is some good stuff........ (Synthetic morphine........) I'm feeling no pain right now......  Maybe I should pick up some whiskey to help wash the next one down.........
> ...



It was a joke, I don't drink........
Plus my doc knows everything I'm taking, both medicinal, herbal and supplemental.  Oh and I have years of medical experience......


----------



## Pogo (Jun 17, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



He's got a very ^^ uh, _dry_ sense of humor.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 17, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Was just reading over the posts from last night through this morning. . . .
> 
> First a ((hug)) to Stat as he comforts a colleague and friend in time of tragedy.  That is tough duty, and so many of us seem to have gone through that lately.
> 
> ...



Mrs. BBD is super excited.  She wants to get it to the house so she can begin to load it up with all of her stuff.  I'm thinking she will be like a hen getting her nest the way she wants it.  Just finished talking to the fella that sold us the RV.  I was under the impression that all would be required to purchase for the navigation to work would be a CD to load into the system...  He mistakenly told me wrong about the navigation.  You have to buy this gizmo from Pioneer and then the CD which together would total over $600.00 for navigation.  I guess what I will be doing is simply buying a Garmin.  It would be a lot less expensive and work just as well.  Mrs. BBD and I went to the bank yesterday and got the cashier's check to pay for the RV yesterday.  This morning before Mrs. BBD went to quilting down at the church I got the insurance all taken care of.  At this point all that is left is to wait until tomorrow morning to go pick it up.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 17, 2014)

[MENTION=29697]freedombecki[/MENTION]

Here's an update on the progress of the Spring flower planting.  I said Spring because Summer is still a few days off and I just put the marigolds in last weekend.






Here's a "before and after' on the window boxes:

Before:






and after:






Plantings around the 'new' tree.  Purslane and polka dot plant (I don't remember the name of it, but it looked good in the nursery):






The wee decorative peppers I raised from seed around the new locale for the flag pole:






Sweet potato vines relegated to their own private pouches where they cannot bully other plants around:






Window boxes after they were first planted:






And today:


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 17, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  Was just reading over the posts from last night through this morning. . . .
> ...



I've been thinking about getting my own RV, this one's for sale.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 17, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Lights on in space -- for safety!


----------



## Mertex (Jun 17, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Went to the VA yesterday for my annual GERD and Barretts Esophagus checkup. They are scheduling a further exam at a local Charlotte hospital because of the condition. As of yesterday I am forbidden to eat or drink my favorite nutrional supplements. No more Snickers, honeybuns, pecan pie, cakes, cookies, candy bars.........hell, the entire candy and pastry aisles in Walmart. I will somehow manage to survive but it won't be easy.I can have all the PB&J I want but it won't be the same as an Almond Joy. And worst of all, the ultimate insult------no coffee. Dammit.




Just think how great everything is going to taste when you are once again able to eat them...


----------



## Mertex (Jun 17, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...




I picture an RV pulling another RV behind....


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 17, 2014)

My last RV:

http://willowchicboutique.typepad.com/.a/6a00e553c619b088330154387b5529970c-pi


----------



## Mertex (Jun 17, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, everyone, and a good Tuesday to you.
> 
> 
> Today's celeb no. 1 drinking coffee:
> ...




Carrie Underwood is such a beautiful young woman.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 17, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Today's celeb no. 2 drinking coffee:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*He's a "Hottie".....*


----------



## Mertex (Jun 17, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> [MENTION=29697]freedombecki[/MENTION]
> 
> Here's an update on the progress of the Spring flower planting.  I said Spring because Summer is still a few days off and I just put the marigolds in last weekend.
> 
> ...




Very pretty, Nosmo.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 17, 2014)

This is how my tomato plants looked 3 weeks ago.....






I'm getting a bumper crop of tomatoes.  I've already diced and placed in quart bags a bunch of them....enough to fill 5  1-quart bags.

This was what I picked one morning.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 17, 2014)

Mertex said:


> This is how my tomato plants looked 3 weeks ago.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine are only about where your 3-weeks-ago ones were.  All green.  Shouldn't be long though, it's hot today.  Really hot.  Why I bet it's over 80.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 17, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> My last RV:
> 
> http://willowchicboutique.typepad.com/.a/6a00e553c619b088330154387b5529970c-pi



My last "RV".......


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 17, 2014)

Mertex said:


> This is how my tomato plants looked 3 weeks ago.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are those heirloom tomatoes?  They look delicious!


----------



## Mertex (Jun 17, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > This is how my tomato plants looked 3 weeks ago.....
> ...



Once they start turning, it doesn't take long.

I took a chance and planted early...most of my friends tomatoes are also still green.  I'll give them some of my red ones, and when my plants peter out, they'll be giving me some of their tomatoes...it's all good.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 17, 2014)

mal said:


> Java... Stat.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...




You called??


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 17, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Was just reading over the posts from last night through this morning. . . .
> 
> First a ((hug)) to Stat as he comforts a colleague and friend in time of tragedy.  That is tough duty, and so many of us seem to have gone through that lately.
> 
> ...



Someone else may have explained it by now, but in Germany at the zoo, there was an octopus named "Paul" who, by using his tentacles, correctly predicted the winner of a number of WMs in soccer: 2010, 2006, 2002, 1998. Paul died in 2012, poor octopus. So, the google comic is of Paul in heaven, still trying to decide who is going to win in 2014...


Now, as to the bolded, I read this paragraph and this is once more proof  that you are definitely my type of woman!!!  LOL

#hitTheDamnedthingWithaHammer-2014 !!!






(loved it, just loved it)


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 17, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Went to the VA yesterday for my annual GERD and Barretts Esophagus checkup. They are scheduling a further exam at a local Charlotte hospital because of the condition. As of yesterday I am forbidden to eat or drink my favorite nutrional supplements. No more Snickers, honeybuns, pecan pie, cakes, cookies, candy bars.........hell, the entire candy and pastry aisles in Walmart. I will somehow manage to survive but it won't be easy.I can have all the PB&J I want but it won't be the same as an Almond Joy. And worst of all, the ultimate insult------no coffee. Dammit.


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 17, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> My last RV:
> 
> http://willowchicboutique.typepad.com/.a/6a00e553c619b088330154387b5529970c-pi


Great camouflage paint job!


----------



## Mertex (Jun 17, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > This is how my tomato plants looked 3 weeks ago.....
> ...



I don't think so....I planted several different kinds and placed the little tag by the plant, but they've gotten so bushy and I hayed all around the plants I can't tell which is which.  I think the Heirloom have indentations like pumpkins, and I haven't gotten any like that, so it was probably last year that I planted those.  

I did plant some "yellow" tomatoes which are really tasty, but they look odd being yellow.


These are heirlooms.....I didn't plant any this year.


----------



## alan1 (Jun 17, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been thinking about getting my own RV, this one's for sale.
> ...


If you are traveling faster than the speed of light and you turn on the lights, all you can see is where you've been.


----------



## alan1 (Jun 17, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > This is how my tomato plants looked 3 weeks ago.....
> ...



Pick some of them green and pickle them with some habeneros.


----------



## alan1 (Jun 17, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > My last RV:
> ...



I think that's an ATV.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 17, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



I used to hike the AT for recreation......  Bought a pair of desert boots for $20 before the store realized they had mis-priced them.  The most comfortable boots I have ever worn.


----------



## Jughead (Jun 17, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Went to the VA yesterday for my annual GERD and Barretts Esophagus checkup. They are scheduling a further exam at a local Charlotte hospital because of the condition. As of yesterday I am forbidden to eat or drink my favorite nutrional supplements. No more Snickers, honeybuns, pecan pie, cakes, cookies, candy bars.........hell, the entire candy and pastry aisles in Walmart. I will somehow manage to survive but it won't be easy.I can have all the PB&J I want but it won't be the same as an Almond Joy. And worst of all, the ultimate insult------no coffee. Dammit.


I agree that it's tough to give up all those goodies, especially the pies. Try substituting with other snacks. There's beef jerky, nachos, pretzels or nuts. Since you mentioned peanut butter, one of my all time favorites is fried peanut butter and banana sandwich. Also ask your doc if you can drink decaf coffee.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 17, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




Hmmm, now that's a novel idea.  I have jalapeños growing too, I wonder if those would do in place of the habaneros?  I'm going to go search for a tomato/jalapeño pickling recipe....thanks


----------



## alan1 (Jun 17, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Hmmm, now that's a novel idea.  I have jalapeños growing too, I wonder if those would do in place of the habaneros?  I'm going to go search for a tomato/jalapeño pickling recipe....thanks



I'm sure jalapenos would work, just not nearly as spicy.
One of the guys that used to come on our annual opening day trout fishing trip always brought pickled green tomatoes with habeneros that his wife made.  Usually pickled in June or July and the trip was the next year April, so plenty of time for the flavors to meld.  I'm bummed that they moved and he can longer make the trip.

Fried green tomatoes are ok, BLT sandwiches are good, but her pickled green tomatoes are the best tomatoes ever, but then everything tastes better when you are camping.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 17, 2014)

But jalapenos have a better flavor.....


----------



## Mertex (Jun 17, 2014)

Found one....seems simple enough.....I'll have to try it....

GREEN TOMATO PICKLES	 
6 qt. green tomatoes, quartered
1 c. red bell peppers, sliced
3/4 c. pickling salt
2 qt. onions, chopped
1 c. jalapeno peppers, chopped
Sprinkle salt over vegetables and let set overnight; drain well. Bring to a boil: 1 tsp. mustard seed 1/2 gallon white vinegar
Add vegetables to boiling liquid and cook until vegetables change color. Put into jars and seal.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 17, 2014)

So....we have tenants...living under the front porch roof.  I suspected it, but it was not until they hit their raucous teens and started fledging that I realized it (they were really good tenants).  All the babies but one flipped and flapped into the near by rhodendrum bush.  But, one hold out - refused to make the plunge.  Finally he did, but not before I got his picture


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 17, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Went to the VA yesterday for my annual GERD and Barretts Esophagus checkup. They are scheduling a further exam at a local Charlotte hospital because of the condition. As of yesterday I am forbidden to eat or drink my favorite nutrional supplements. No more Snickers, honeybuns, pecan pie, cakes, cookies, candy bars.........hell, the entire candy and pastry aisles in Walmart. I will somehow manage to survive but it won't be easy.I can have all the PB&J I want but it won't be the same as an Almond Joy. And worst of all, the ultimate insult------no coffee. Dammit.



so you're on the annual plan too?  no garlic, tomato sauce, onions, alcohol, or spices for me


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## alan1 (Jun 17, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Found one....seems simple enough.....I'll have to try it....
> 
> GREEN TOMATO PICKLES
> 6 qt. green tomatoes, quartered
> ...


I'll be your friend if you send me a jar.


----------



## alan1 (Jun 17, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> But jalapenos have a better flavor.....



Of course they do.
Just ask anybody with the same tastes as you.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 17, 2014)

Just bought a Garmin RV760LMT gps unit for the RV.  Now I will never hear Mrs. BBD ask "Are you lost?  Again?".


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 17, 2014)

Good night, everybody.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 17, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Just bought a Garmin RV760LMT gps unit for the RV.  Now I will never hear Mrs. BBD ask "Are you lost?  Again?".



No...but you'll hear Ms Garmin shrieking "turn right, turn RIGHT, TURN RIGHT.....  .....   recalculating...."


----------



## Noomi (Jun 17, 2014)

Good afternoon everyone!


----------



## Sherry (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## freedombecki (Jun 17, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> @freedombecki
> 
> Here's an update on the progress of the Spring flower planting. I said Spring because Summer is still a few days off and I just put the marigolds in last weekend.
> 
> ...



Your flowers are fabulous, Mr. King. Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 17, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Went to the VA yesterday for my annual GERD and Barretts Esophagus checkup. They are scheduling a further exam at a local Charlotte hospital because of the condition. As of yesterday I am forbidden to eat or drink my favorite nutrional supplements. No more Snickers, honeybuns, pecan pie, cakes, cookies, candy bars.........hell, the entire candy and pastry aisles in Walmart. I will somehow manage to survive but it won't be easy.I can have all the PB&J I want but it won't be the same as an Almond Joy. And worst of all, the ultimate insult------no coffee. Dammit.


 Hossfly, I hope you get over that stuff. It took me a long time to figure it out, but I will post my underground tricks for you:

 (1) Tell the food on your plate it will no longer get the better of you.

 (2) Then show it your indignation at the food as follows:

 a. Meat portions should never be larger than a deck of cards. Cut all the fat off, because it's the big offender. If it is marbled refuse to eat it because it will eat you if you don't.

 b. Don't include bacon fat found in overcooked green beans. By the time the beans are an olive color anyway, they have absolutely no nutrition left in them, and they're so saturated with fat it's like eating a stick of Crisco.

 c. Don't eat oversalted, overspiced foods at all. Be snooty. They're bad for you. Feel mistreated, and refuse to eat it. It's garbage.

 d. If your medicine is making your muscles hurt, fast for 1 day without taking any medicine. If your muscles improve, call the doctor and tell him the medicine failed. If you like how you feel after fasting, do it one day a week. The medicine will eventually not work anyway. I grew allergic to the three major medicines anyway, so I had to learn to be snooty at the table. If it helps to feel indignant, put it to work for you. After a while, it becomes a natural turn-off to eating in general.

 By the time you're turned-off to eating, only eat what you have to.

 e. Try eating 1/2 of what you ate before. I promise you will still be sick.

 f. Try eating 1/4 of what you ate before. I promise you, you will start feeling better and you won't even need the antacid or whatever drug they gave you. You will also after a few days get used to the smaller portions. 

 Once you dislike bad food, feel snooty when it's put in front of you, you may not be able to eat it. If you're at a friend's barbecue or something, and you don't want to hurt someone's feelings, take your paper plate to the bathroom and flush the bad stuff. I will never tell on you that you got rid of it, and they won't know for sure.

 Best wishes on controlling the GERD. When you find out how easy it is to stand up to foods that are bad for you, you'll like how your stomach feels so much you won't ever torture it again.

 g. Oh, yes. Every other day skip a meal. If that doesn't work, eat only 2 meals, and make them small.

 h. Don't eat anything after 6 pm when you are at home. It's best for you if the meal you skip is the night meal. When you realize how very good for you it is, you'll enjoy skipping all that bad stuff at night. 

 It probably won't work for anyone else, but I haven't had one iota of trouble for a couple of years since I started getting tough with bad food. It's disgusting at this point in my life, and sometimes it's so disgusting I won't even give it to the dog.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 18, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Went to the VA yesterday for my annual GERD and Barretts Esophagus checkup. They are scheduling a further exam at a local Charlotte hospital because of the condition. As of yesterday I am forbidden to eat or drink my favorite nutrional supplements. No more Snickers, honeybuns, pecan pie, cakes, cookies, candy bars.........hell, the entire candy and pastry aisles in Walmart. I will somehow manage to survive but it won't be easy.I can have all the PB&J I want but it won't be the same as an Almond Joy. And worst of all, the ultimate insult------no coffee. Dammit.
> ...



I don't have any stomach problems, but I hear what you are saying.  I sort of started doing that when I was still quite young....mostly because I read it somewhere that you could teach (for lack of a better word) yourself to dislike certain foods.  For the longest time I couldn't stand cake or pie....which was a good thing because when I was in my 30's, I never had to diet and I was very slim.  I let my guard down somewhere along the way and started liking pie and cake, but I still can't eat but a small piece....same with brownies or cookies, and just recently I started disliking chocolate.  When we are invited out to dinner I feel bad that I don't really care much for dessert, and have to ask for a very small portion....and sometimes I force myself to eat it.  

And damn, when you mentioned the overcooked greenbeans, I remembered I had put some in the microwave to heat up for supper, and forgot to serve them...  I ran downstairs to go salvage them, but fortunately Mr. Mertex had found them and put them back in the fridge....I guess my memory is going....


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 18, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Margs mom, 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
Blackhawks mom, 
Newby's mom, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheilas friend Shirley,
Meister and his mom,
Testarosa
Drake's injured friend, 
PixieStix's sister, 
Hollie's stepdad, 
Coyote's father-in-law, 
Spoonie, Ringel, Sheila, and 007's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Avg-Joe & furry companion Boo
Pix,
Becki!!! and Beckis hubby,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Sheila and Andrew,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and cousin,
Ringel and his family in transition and post surgery healing for Mrs. Ringel
Grandma and family dealing with death of extended family member,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Ollie's daughter Angie and his youngest brother,
Stat's aunt,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and Sunshine.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 18, 2014)

Good morning, everyone, and Happy HUMP DAY once again!


Today's celeb no. 1 drinking coffee:







Actress Grace Kelly. This one is a repeater from January, 2014.  


It's worth repeating.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 18, 2014)

Today's celeb no. 2 drinking coffee:







James Franco


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 18, 2014)

And, today's coffee funnies:


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 18, 2014)

I used to hump every day....... *sigh*


----------



## Smilebong (Jun 18, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Good afternoon everyone!



You  Down Underers do like to play at night.
 [MENTION=38085]Noomi[/MENTION]


----------



## Smilebong (Jun 18, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I read some book on Afghanistan and bought these. Best purchase in years.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 18, 2014)

Evening everyone!

I have another job interview tomorrow. Fingers crossed for me.


----------



## Jughead (Jun 18, 2014)

Today is "Go Fishing Day". Good excuse to skip out of work to go fishing...


----------



## Noomi (Jun 18, 2014)

Just now, the local council met to discuss plans for a Mosque to be built in the city. It passed, seven votes to two.

What made me disgusted was that hundreds turned up in opposition, and even the local Muslim community was advised to stay away, for fear that they may be subject to violence from those opposed to the building.

I am very happy this Mosque will be built, and I wish people would show more acceptance to those who follow a different religion.

Remember folks, we are all human. Whether we are black, white, gay, straight, Christian, Buddhist, or Muslim, we are all human and we will end up in the same pine box when we leave this earth. Respect your fellow human beings, and treat them as you would wish to be treated. Make the world a better place. 

Sweet dreams guys.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 18, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Today is "Go Fishing Day". Good excuse to skip out of work to go fishing...




Hmmm, catch a big fish, gut it, clean it, fry it, serve it with coleslaw, fries, maybe some apple sauce or potatoes.

Food, glorious food!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 18, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> I used to hump every day....... *sigh*




Grün ist die Farbe der Hoffnung.

Green is the color of hope.

Wear green!!!


----------



## Jughead (Jun 18, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Today is "Go Fishing Day". Good excuse to skip out of work to go fishing...
> ...


Hmmm ... now that you mention it, fried catfish would hit the spot.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 18, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...




You realize I am gonna rep for you that, right?!?!  


I love catfish, trout, pike and above all, Salmon.

SALMON!!!


Now, we need to think of a good sauce to go with that. Tartar Sauce is just so 2013, you know.


----------



## Jughead (Jun 18, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


With catfish, you can't go wrong with a Cajun sauce. OLD BAY seasoning will work.

Cajun sauce:
1/2 cup mayonnaise
1/4 cup milk
1 teaspoon OLD BAY® Seasoning 
1 teaspoon McCormick® Thyme Leaves
1 teaspoon honey
1/4 teaspoon McCormick® Garlic Powder

Mix the following in a medium bowl ... mayo, milk, OLD BAY, thyme, honey and garlic powder until well blended. Refrigerate until ready to serve.


----------



## mal (Jun 18, 2014)

Our birdies... The kids are enjoying watching the little Family.

The Feral Cats that were born in our yard many a year ago and who have never left have plans for these babies...

Always lurking... Always watching.

Poppa regularly dive bombs them.

Life is Entertaining.



peace...


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 18, 2014)

Good morning, Coffee Shop crew.  Have had my second cup of coffee and waiting on Mrs. BBD to finish getting ready.  We will be leaving shortly to go pick up the new RV.  Should be an interesting day!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 18, 2014)

Second rainy day in a row but we will be in the 90s by Friday


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 18, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Evening everyone!
> 
> I have another job interview tomorrow. Fingers crossed for me.



Cross fingers!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 18, 2014)

Good morning.  It was raining, now the sun is out.  That's good.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jun 18, 2014)

*A very Happy Hump day to everyone*....


----------



## Mertex (Jun 18, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Just bought a Garmin RV760LMT gps unit for the RV.  *Now I will never hear Mrs. BBD ask "Are you lost?  Again?".*




No, you will just hear some strange lady say....."redirecting.....make a U turn.....etc., etc...."


----------



## Mertex (Jun 18, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Today's celeb no. 2 drinking coffee:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I love James Franco......


----------



## Mertex (Jun 18, 2014)

Smilebong said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon everyone!
> ...




For a minute I thought you were referring to Ringel as a "down under"...
since you posted right after him.....

http://www.usmessageboard.com/9283505-post2724.html


----------



## Mertex (Jun 18, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Second rainy day in a row but we will be in the 90s by Friday




Weatherman said we had a good chance of rain today...it's overcast, but still no rain...


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 18, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Today is "Go Fishing Day". Good excuse to skip out of work to go fishing...



I love to fish.  what a great way to relax


----------



## AquaAthena (Jun 18, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



I was brought up on fresh catfish. It was cut into large chunks and deep fried to a golden-brown. It was always served with french fries, hush puppies, ( no, not the shoes lol ) and coleslaw with a large slice of onion. 

Soul food from the South! Can't beat it. 

Since leaving that area, wild salmon is my fish of choice. I also like...no make that love...deep fried halibut with fries and tarter sauce, and a slice of onion. This is a meal I have once every year or two. I just rarely do fried foods.    There hasn't been any kind of oil in my place in 15 years, at least, with the exception of extra virgin olive oil for salads.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 18, 2014)

Morning everyone

Oh noes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Our Coffee maker went south.
NO COFFEE!!!!!!!!!!!
Emergency! Emergency!!!!!!!!!!

Sent hubby to town to get a new one.

NO brain function until new one arrives.
Talk to you all later when I get some coffee in me.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 18, 2014)

Poor, poor Peach.  There are no words


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 18, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Poor, poor Peach.  There are no words




That was cruel and unusual punishment!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 18, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...




There ya go, buddy. Now, ladies and gentlemen, here is a man who knows his quality food!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 18, 2014)

mal said:


> Our birdies... The kids are enjoying watching the little Family.
> 
> The Feral Cats that were born in our yard many a year ago and who have never left have plans for these babies...
> 
> ...




Nature always finds a way, nature always finds a way....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 18, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




There ya go. Now, ladies and gentlemen, here is a fine lady who knows how to eat good fish!!!


Salmon, Salmon!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 18, 2014)

So, this morning was a snowstorm, icicles all over the place.


Ok, I was just pulling your leg.


It's hot as h-e-double-fiddlesticks here, but a guy can dream, right?


----------



## peach174 (Jun 18, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Poor, poor Peach.  There are no words
> ...



REALLY!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 18, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 18, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> So, this morning was a snowstorm, icicles all over the place.
> 
> 
> Ok, I was just pulling your leg.
> ...


It feels like a greenhouse outside!  Hot, humid and sticky this is the air we dreamed of in mid February.  If you are a plant, being outside in the upper Ohio River valley today, June 18, 2014 is the best possible place to be.

Now, if you're a construction worker repaving our devastated streets and roads, being outside today June 18, 2014 is a miserable experience.  But is still beats being outside on January 14, 2014!

It's just not fair that the same part of the country that freezes for five months must then adjust to hothouse conditions for another five months.  Come and visit us in October or April.  Not only does nature put on its best performances in the hardwood forests, but the air...  The air is fresh and clear and cool to the lungs.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 18, 2014)

Morning Everyone.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 18, 2014)

I just used the last of the coffee this morning.  AND the half and half.

Gotta go to the store.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 18, 2014)

Hubby went in and got a new coffee maker.

He went over to the neighbors to get his coffee. He could not wait while I washed everything and put plain water through the new maker and then made coffee.
I don't blame him, after all he had to drive to town without coffee in him to the store. 

Ahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I iz OKzs now


----------



## peach174 (Jun 18, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> I just used the last of the coffee this morning.  AND the half and half.
> 
> Gotta go to the store.



At least you still had some.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 18, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> Oh noes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Our Coffee maker went south.
> ...



We always have at least one back-up. I have a Mr Coffee drip, a French press, a stove top peculator, 4 various sized stove top espresso makers, one electric espresso maker and a Keurig cup at a time machine that is very nearly always ready to give me coffee in 30 seconds.
I even have a back-up coffee grinder.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 18, 2014)

Thunderstorms rolled around the valley last night in the wee small hours.  The claps of thunder were loud enough to roust me from a sound sleep.  But Daisy the Mutt was unaffected by them.  When I woke up, she looked over her fuzzy shoulder, rolled over and began to snore.  She is a miniature poodle and, characteristic to the breed, is alert and playful all the time.  But when she sleeps, she's dead to the world.

Older dogs get panicked by thunder and fire crackers and loud exhaust systems on the cars and trucks of the hillbilly population.  But Daisy is indifferent to loud noises.  I am hopeful that as she ages, she will remain indifferent.  We had a dog when I was a little shaver at the Big House.  That dog was traumatized by fireworks as a pup and stayed fearful of them all his life.  He would shake and pant and seek solace with who ever was near.  It got to the point we would have to sedate him on the July Fourth weekends.  It was pitiful. 

Does anyone have any tips to keep dogs calm during thunder storms or fire works season?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 18, 2014)

Gettin' so I don't even pay attention to weather reports. Heard one, this time of year, you've heard them all.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 18, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Thunderstorms rolled around the valley last night in the wee small hours.  The claps of thunder were loud enough to roust me from a sound sleep.  But Daisy the Mutt was unaffected by them.  When I woke up, she looked over her fuzzy shoulder, rolled over and began to snore.  She is a miniature poodle and, characteristic to the breed, is alert and playful all the time.  But when she sleeps, she's dead to the world.
> 
> Older dogs get panicked by thunder and fire crackers and loud exhaust systems on the cars and trucks of the hillbilly population.  But Daisy is indifferent to loud noises.  I am hopeful that as she ages, she will remain indifferent.  We had a dog when I was a little shaver at the Big House.  That dog was traumatized by fireworks as a pup and stayed fearful of them all his life.  He would shake and pant and seek solace with who ever was near.  It got to the point we would have to sedate him on the July Fourth weekends.  It was pitiful.
> 
> *Does anyone have any tips to keep dogs calm during thunder storms or fire works season?*



Yes:

Bach Flower Remedies - Rescue Remedy Pets Dogs Cats Horses Birds


Rescue Drops, based on the Bachblüten (Bach Flowers). I keep it in the cabinet for my dog, and it really does work.

Give it a try.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 18, 2014)

Rain gone, sun out, cool for the day: nice


----------



## R.D. (Jun 18, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Morning everyone
> ...


  you've got me beat hands down, I have a backup press and an electric perculator






.....I will never go without coffee again


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 18, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  I'm still enjoying morning coffee as it approaches 10 a.m. in New Mexico and Hombre is making us a nice brunch including his trademark household version of McMuffins--great sausage and cheese on English muffins.

A special hug to Smilebong dealing with a long goodbye of a loved one and keeping the Ringels close in my thoughts and believing in a complete cure.

BBD is going to love his Garmin.  We set it on trips even when we have where we're going memorized because it tracks the miles still to go and gives us an ETA.  We named the lady who talks to us, and often scolds us  Maxine because she is so bossy and reminds us of the cartoon character -- recalculating (in a withering voice). . . .

All the talk of catfish made my mouth water.  I don't want it Cajun but it has to be properly breaded and seasoned southern style preferably with hush puppies.  Which made me think of a little hole-in-the-wall type family owned restaurant on the main highway at Lake Brownwood, Texas, that makes the very best hush puppies in the world.

But I digress . . .

It might sound strange coming from a New Mexico girl in a state with, in my opinion, the very best of New Mexican/Mexican/southwestern cuisine, but I dislike habaneros.  To me they are uncomfortably hot without adding any helpful flavor.  Jalapenos are a much preferred choice but we forego both in favor of our local green chili that can be very mild or very spicy hot depending on preference.

Keeping my fingers crossed for Noomi's upcoming job interview. . .


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 18, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



"Give me Coffee, or give me D.....äääh, what was that, again??"


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 18, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Down under, on top..... hey, I'm easy........


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 18, 2014)

Right now it's in the 80s with a nice mountain "breeze", yesterday it was in the 90s with a nice mountain "breeze"......  Super low humidity.  The house is open and I'm thinking about putting a house coat on.  Now if we were back in Virginia the AC would be cranking overtime.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 18, 2014)

The Mrs is supposed to have a CT scan today and then the OBGYN Oncology consult up in Denver tomorrow.  We'll head up to the Springs this afternoon so tomorrow morning's trip won't be so bad.  
We'll know more by tomorrow.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 18, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> The Mrs is supposed to have a CT scan today and then the OBGYN Oncology consult up in Denver tomorrow.  We'll head up to the Springs this afternoon so tomorrow morning's trip won't be so bad.
> We'll know more by tomorrow.




Thinking of you and Mrs. Ringel, Ringel.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 18, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> The Mrs is supposed to have a CT scan today and then the OBGYN Oncology consult up in Denver tomorrow.  We'll head up to the Springs this afternoon so tomorrow morning's trip won't be so bad.
> We'll know more by tomorrow.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 18, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



One particularly witty wag on a language board I was on put it this way:

"Give me uberty or give me dearth!"


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 18, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Gee, I wonder who that could have been.........


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 18, 2014)

http://i728.photobucket.com/albums/ww285/NosmoKing0129/house shots/imagejpg13.jpg

Daisy the Mutt says "Hi!"


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 18, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Just now, the local council met to discuss plans for a Mosque to be built in the city. It passed, seven votes to two.
> 
> What made me disgusted was that hundreds turned up in opposition, and even the local Muslim community was advised to stay away, for fear that they may be subject to violence from those opposed to the building.
> 
> ...



aHEM...politics _and_ religion...take it elsewhere please.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 18, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> http://i728.photobucket.com/albums/ww285/NosmoKing0129/house shots/imagejpg13.jpg
> 
> Daisy the Mutt says "Hi!"




She's a sweetie, that Daisy!


----------



## Againsheila (Jun 18, 2014)

Well good news and bad news.  I got my cast off!  They took out the stitches, then they put another cast on.  The cast is now pink, it was blue.  Doctor says I'm doing well.  Sure hate this cast though.  I am feeling better than I was when I got home.  It's frustrating not to be able to do anything for yourself though and my husband is the worlds worst cook.  Of course, I'll probably lose weight this weight, again, good news/bad news.  Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 18, 2014)

Well, hellloooo!
Yesterday was, well...unpleasant.  It not only rained a real gully-washer, we actually had thunder and a little lightening.  We almost never have thunder storms in this part of Alaska.  Of course, we just kept working on our project, got pretty soaked.  But by the time we were ready to quit, someone had fired up the woodburner and had the cabin toasty warm.  The daughter made schnitzel for dinner.  For the first time, everyone was so tired, all but one went to bed "early", no games, no chatter...just a quick silence.  
Offering best hopes for the Ringels, Foxy, and Sheila, as well as anyone else dealing with health issues.  Hopefully, Stat's friend and her daughter are holding up well and have begun healing from their sudden loss.  Good luck to Noomi on her interview.  BBD, enjoy your RV, it's a really great way to travel.
To anyone and everyone I have forgotten to mention, have a wonderful day.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 18, 2014)

Well, hellloooo!
Yesterday was, well...unpleasant.  It not only rained a real gully-washer, we actually had thunder and a little lightening.  We almost never have thunder storms in this part of Alaska.  Of course, we just kept working on our project, got pretty soaked.  But by the time we were ready to quit, someone had fired up the woodburner and had the cabin toasty warm.  The daughter made schnitzel for dinner.  For the first time, everyone was so tired, all but one went to bed "early", no games, no chatter...just a quick silence.  
Offering best hopes for the Ringels, Foxy, and Sheila, as well as anyone else dealing with health issues.  Hopefully, Stat's friend and her daughter are holding up well and have begun healing from their sudden loss.  Good luck to Noomi on her interview.  BBD, enjoy your RV, it's a really great way to travel.
To anyone and everyone I have forgotten to mention, have a wonderful day.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 18, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Well, hellloooo!
> Yesterday was, well...unpleasant.  It not only rained a real gully-washer, we actually had thunder and a little lightening.  We almost never have thunder storms in this part of Alaska.  Of course, we just kept working on our project, got pretty soaked.  But by the time we were ready to quit, someone had fired up the woodburner and had the cabin toasty warm.  The daughter made schnitzel for dinner.  For the first time, everyone was so tired, all but one went to bed "early", no games, no chatter...just a quick silence.
> Offering best hopes for the Ringels, Foxy, and Sheila, as well as anyone else dealing with health issues.  Hopefully, Stat's friend and her daughter are holding up well and have begun healing from their sudden loss.  Good luck to Noomi on her interview.  BBD, enjoy your RV, it's a really great way to travel.
> To anyone and everyone I have forgotten to mention, have a wonderful day.



I'm seeing double......  Good thing I stopped drinking years ago........


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 18, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Well good news and bad news.  I got my cast off!  They took out the stitches, then they put another cast on.  The cast is now pink, it was blue.  Doctor says I'm doing well.  Sure hate this cast though.  I am feeling better than I was when I got home.  It's frustrating not to be able to do anything for yourself though and my husband is the worlds worst cook.  Of course, I'll probably lose weight this weight, again, good news/bad news.  Hope everyone is doing well.



You could always "cast" a spell on your husband and turn him into a 5-star cook....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 18, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Well, hellloooo!
> ...





Hey, GW just wanted to get his point across.



Hey, GW just wanted to get his point across.


Hey, GW just wanted to get his point across.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 18, 2014)

Ha, ha...
Sorry about the duplication.  I've been having some problems with my connection lately, too.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 18, 2014)

Just got back from volunteering at the food bank. They received a whole pallet of gourmet coffees and we had to repackage them. On top of that we prepared shopping bags of essentials and did sorting in the warehouse. I think I overdid it because my back is sore. Not in the same way as after the accident. Just hurting from bending and lifting at angles I don't normally do. Ah well, it is for a good cause.

After handling all that coffee I skipped my usual late afternoon cup. Having some gatorade instead to reset the electrolyte balance. 

Time to get on with my 3 USMB R's.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 18, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ha, ha...
> Sorry about the duplication.  I've been having some problems with my connection lately, too.



Every once in awhile I will have a double post like that--usually I get the message that it is a duplicate and the second one doesn't go through, but not every single time.  If I notice it happened, I just delete one of them, but I'm sure I missed some along the way too.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 18, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Just got back from volunteering at the food bank. They received a whole pallet of gourmet coffees and we had to repackage them. On top of that we prepared shopping bags of essentials and did sorting in the warehouse. I think I overdid it because my back is sore. Not in the same way as after the accident. Just hurting from bending and lifting at angles I don't normally do. Ah well, it is for a good cause.
> 
> After handling all that coffee I skipped my usual late afternoon cup. Having some gatorade instead to reset the electrolyte balance.
> 
> Time to get on with my 3 USMB R's.



Nice.

I was out most of the late morning and early afternoon.  Oooo it's tropical out there.  Right now we are having a nice storm but it's only making it hotter.  

Nice and cool inside though and that's where I'm staying for now.

Have a great afternoon!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 18, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ha, ha...
> ...



I think most of us have double posted at one time or another.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 18, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Wait.... you don't mean...  ?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 18, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





Whutt?!?!?

I iz cunfewzed....


----------



## Pogo (Jun 18, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Ringel's intimating he knows me from another board.

I'm not quite convinced - he's gonna have to give me more of a clue.  Like maybe a quote from my sig line...


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 18, 2014)

Vicarious summer vacation in Yellowstone Park!

  Geyser Basin, taken in 2014:

 [ame=http://youtu.be/XjPo7A5vyFE]Breaking! Yellowstone's Geysers Erupting! Just Released Videos! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 18, 2014)

Just picked up the wife from work today.  They did a CT scan of her pelvis and lungs, so far so good, no sign of the cancer spreading.  Getting packed up to head up to the Springs.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 18, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


"I'm Pogo, see me saur"........


----------



## Jughead (Jun 18, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Today is "Go Fishing Day". Good excuse to skip out of work to go fishing...
> ...


I know. Wish I could have gone today. Man what a busy day to say the least.


----------



## alan1 (Jun 18, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...


Catfish is good and that sounds like a good sauce.
Here's a good recipe for trout.

Go camping.
Catch some trout.
Clean the trout at the lake or river and throw the guts in the water for the turtles or crayfish.  Alternatively, if you have a crayfish trap, you can put the guts in that so you can eat crayfish later.
Start a campfire and let it build up a good base of coals.
OK, now that we have the hard part out of the way, time to prepare the fish.

Dice a yellow onion.
Lay out a piece of foil large enough to wrap the fish in.
Place two or three large pats of real butter on the foil.
Sprinkle garlic powder, black pepper, fresh or dried dill and light salt over the butter.
Squeeze half a lemon on top of the butter and spices.
Put a couple slivers of real butter in the fishes cavity and stuff the rest of the cavity with the diced onion.
Lay the fish on top of the butter, spices and lemon juice.
Place two or three large pats of real butter on the fish.
Sprinkle garlic powder, black pepper, fresh or dried dill and light salt over the fish.
Squeeze half a lemon on top of everything, taking care not to wash the spices off of the fish.
Fold the foil over the fish into a pouch keeping the excess foil on the topside.
Lay down another piece of foil and place the foil heavy side of the wrapped fish on the bottom and wrap the new foil heavy side up.  Alternatively, you can wrap two fish in the second piece of foil.
Cook the fish over the campfire.  This is the tricky part.  It depends upon how hot the coals are, how far from the coals the fish is (primitive camping, the foil wrapped fish is laid directly on the coal bed) and how thick the fish is.  

I can't tell you how long to cook the fish.  After many years of cooking trout over campfires both with and without a grill, I've just learned to master the skill based upon experience.  In general, for a trout about 1.5 inches thick, 1 to 1.5 minutes per side if laid directly on top of the coals and 2 to 3 minutes per side if the grill is 3 to 4 inches above the coals.  But it still depends upon how hot the coals are.

For side dishes, I recommend corn on the cob roasted over the campfire then slathered with real butter and sprinkled with salt and pepper, and pork & beans heated in the can over the campfire.  Add your favorite beer as a drink but I suggest a quality pale ale like Sierra Nevada.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 18, 2014)

BREAKING NEWS!!!

Bears are very uncommon in my neck of the woods.  Several weeks ago a black bear was sighted in Winnabago County and then in several other nearby locations.  Well, today, this black bear is up in my neighbor's tree and has been there all day.  This neighbor lives about a mile from my house.  Local news has been going nuts covering this on their news broadcasts.  If that bear makes his way to my house I plan on grinning him to death just like Davey Crockett did!


----------



## alan1 (Jun 18, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I never do that.


----------



## alan1 (Jun 18, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I never do that. (Sometimes)


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 18, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Well good news and bad news.  I got my cast off!  They took out the stitches, then they put another cast on.  The cast is now pink, it was blue.  Doctor says I'm doing well.  Sure hate this cast though.  I am feeling better than I was when I got home.  It's frustrating not to be able to do anything for yourself though and my husband is the worlds worst cook.  Of course, I'll probably lose weight this weight, again, good news/bad news.  Hope everyone is doing well.



I have broken my left ankle 4 times over the course of my life.  I feel your pain.  I hate having to wear a cast but sadly, it's better to have the cast than to not have the cast.  If you were nearby, I would like to sign your cast!  Do people still do that?  When I was a kid, and somebody broke his arm or leg and had a cast, everybody used to sign the cast.


----------



## alan1 (Jun 18, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> BREAKING NEWS!!!
> 
> Bears are very uncommon in my neck of the woods.  Several weeks ago a black bear was sighted in Winnabago County and then in several other nearby locations.  Well, today, this black bear is up in my neighbor's tree and has been there all day.  This neighbor lives about a mile from my house.  Local news has been going nuts covering this on their news broadcasts.  If that bear makes his way to my house I plan on grinning him to death just like Davey Crockett did!



Can I have the bearskin rug?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 18, 2014)

The new camper is in the yard.  Mrs. BBD has been busy for the last couple of hours putting her stuff in it.  Reminds me of a hen fixing up her nest!  It will take me about 10 minutes to put my stuff in it.

The first trip with the new RV is already planned out, RV camping spot reserved, and tickets to a show Mrs. BBD wants to see called "Half-Stitched".  It's about a widowed Amish lady who has a collection of misfits show up to take sewing lessons.  Where is this place we are headed to you ask?  Going to go to Shipshewana, IN.  It's supposed to be a great place for quilters to visit so I'm taking Mrs. BBD up there.  Leaving on July 5th.  Would go sooner but have to march in the 4th of July parade with the American Legion gang.


----------



## Jughead (Jun 18, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



That trout recipe sounds real good. We also use butter and lemon when cooking trout, or sea bass. Sometimes we also add white wine. Your method would come in real handy when camping or on a fishing trip. Assuming the trout are biting.


----------



## Jughead (Jun 18, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Well good news and bad news.  I got my cast off!  They took out the stitches, then they put another cast on.  The cast is now pink, it was blue.  Doctor says I'm doing well.  Sure hate this cast though.  I am feeling better than I was when I got home.  It's frustrating not to be able to do anything for yourself though and my husband is the worlds worst cook.  Of course, I'll probably lose weight this weight, again, good news/bad news.  Hope everyone is doing well.


If the doc says that you're doing well, that's great news. Hopefully you won't have to keep the new cast on for too long. Now's a good time to catch up on TV shows or movies that you missed in the past.


----------



## alan1 (Jun 18, 2014)

Jughead said:


> That trout recipe sounds real good. We also use butter and lemon when cooking trout, or sea bass. Sometimes we also add white wine. Your method would come in real handy when camping or on a fishing trip. Assuming the trout are biting.


The trout are always biting.  One just has to figure out what they are biting on.
Trout are fickle, one hour it may be a dardevle spoon, the next hour it may be live bait like a worm or the next hour a rooster tail or bumblebee fly.  I have friends that like to stick with their "tried and true lures" for hours on end as they catch nothing.  I'll switch up my lures and try live bait quite quickly until I find what's working for the moment.  When I find the right thing and start reeling them in, my buddies always ask, "What are they biting on?"  I love to reply with the sentence from the movie A River Runs Through It, "The end of my line".
We do share what works though.  Sometimes their 'tried and true' are what works for the hour or day.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jun 18, 2014)

I forgot about what a nice place this is just to come and read.


----------



## Jughead (Jun 18, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > That trout recipe sounds real good. We also use butter and lemon when cooking trout, or sea bass. Sometimes we also add white wine. Your method would come in real handy when camping or on a fishing trip. Assuming the trout are biting.
> ...


Most of the time I just stick with worms. They're easy to acquire. Prior to going fishing, just give a section of the back yard lawn a real good soaking. The worms will start flocking up. I have some lures as well, but usually had better results with the worms.


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 18, 2014)

Jughead said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...


The best bait I know of is a hand grenade. Works every time.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 18, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> The new camper is in the yard.  Mrs. BBD has been busy for the last couple of hours putting her stuff in it.  Reminds me of a hen fixing up her nest!  It will take me about 10 minutes to put my stuff in it.
> 
> The first trip with the new RV is already planned out, RV camping spot reserved, and tickets to a show Mrs. BBD wants to see called "Half-Stitched".  It's about a widowed Amish lady who has a collection of misfits show up to take sewing lessons.  Where is this place we are headed to you ask?  Going to go to Shipshewana, IN.  It's supposed to be a great place for quilters to visit so I'm taking Mrs. BBD up there.  Leaving on July 5th.  Would go sooner but have to march in the 4th of July parade with the American Legion gang.



That's a great trip right there.  Shipshewana is fun, I've been there.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 18, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...


----------



## Sherry (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## Mr. H. (Jun 18, 2014)

My best friend's dad passed away Friday. They lived a few houses down from us when we were growing up. We've known each other over 50 years now. He's an only child and he lost his mother just two years ago. I went over to his parents' house and spent the night. We were invited over to a neighbor's house that evening and we all got stinking drunk and had a hoot. He really needed that. 

Anyhow his dad was 90 and served in the Navy way back when. At the internment there were military honors and those gentlemen did it with such poise and professionalism.  Just before it concluded out of nowhere comes a Naval officer in full uniform. He slowly saluted the casket then turned and slowly saluted my friend, knelt, and stated the "On behalf of the President of the United States..." I've been to military burials before but this one just left me in awe. 

I reminded him that he's not alone and that my family is his family. Here it is Wednesday and he's still over there tying up estate stuff and other loose ends. After the funeral, a few of us took him out to the local sportsman's club and we let the lead fly. 

It was strange, six grown men carrying that casket and when we first lifted it, it was light as a feather but the closer we got to the hearse it was the heaviest thing. 

Ahhh... on a happier note.... Mrs. H. just got hired on full-time. It's been three years since she's held a decent paying job. And it couldn't have come at a better time since the kid goes off to college in August.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 18, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> My best friend's dad passed away Friday. They lived a few houses down from us when we were growing up. We've known each other over 50 years now. He's an only child and he lost his mother just two years ago. I went over to his parents' house and spent the night. We were invited over to a neighbor's house that evening and we all got stinking drunk and had a hoot. He really needed that.
> 
> Anyhow his dad was 90 and served in the Navy way back when. At the internment there were military honors and those gentlemen did it with such poise and professionalism.  Just before it concluded out of nowhere comes a Naval officer in full uniform. He slowly saluted the casket then turned and slowly saluted my friend, knelt, and stated the "On behalf of the President of the United States..." I've been to military burials before but this one just left me in awe.
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing.  That is neat.


----------



## alan1 (Jun 18, 2014)

Jughead said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...


Some of the places I fish don't allow live bait or dead bait or treble hooks.
When they say 'single hook artificial lure only', I know they mean fly fishing, but I've swapped hooks on a rooster tail or spoon to meet the requirements.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 18, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



We used to do pretty good with a TA312 and 50 ft of bare wire.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 18, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> My best friend's dad passed away Friday. They lived a few houses down from us when we were growing up. We've known each other over 50 years now. He's an only child and he lost his mother just two years ago. I went over to his parents' house and spent the night. We were invited over to a neighbor's house that evening and we all got stinking drunk and had a hoot. He really needed that.
> 
> Anyhow his dad was 90 and served in the Navy way back when. At the internment there were military honors and those gentlemen did it with such poise and professionalism.  Just before it concluded out of nowhere comes a Naval officer in full uniform. He slowly saluted the casket then turned and slowly saluted my friend, knelt, and stated the "On behalf of the President of the United States..." I've been to military burials before but this one just left me in awe.
> 
> ...



As Commander of an American Legion Post it has fallen on me to give that little speech,
On behalf of the President of the United state, American Legion post 247 and a grateful nation........I almost always tear up going through it...


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## Spoonman (Jun 18, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



a few places I fish require barbless hooks.


----------



## alan1 (Jun 18, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...


Barbless hooks means catch and release.

I've used pliers to smash the barb out of effectiveness at times when I played catch and release.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 18, 2014)

Guess I shall mosey up to bed.  Good night everybody.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 18, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Guess I shall mosey up to bed.  Good night everybody.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 18, 2014)

By the way, good news.  The CT scan my wife had showed no spread of the cancer so we're pretty sure it was stage one.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jun 18, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > My best friend's dad passed away Friday. They lived a few houses down from us when we were growing up. We've known each other over 50 years now. He's an only child and he lost his mother just two years ago. I went over to his parents' house and spent the night. We were invited over to a neighbor's house that evening and we all got stinking drunk and had a hoot. He really needed that.
> ...



We heard it twice. When my friend was presented the Flag, and when the Naval Officer recited it. I was shaking, trying to hold back. 

Oh- and we heard a bosun's whistle just before the Naval Officer entered the tent. 

It was all so fitting. This gentleman who passed away was a man's man. That's the only way I can describe him. He didn't take shit from anybody and told it like it is.The whole event was one of the most sobering experiences of my life. And I couldn't help but remember myself sitting there 47 years ago when my father died. I vividly remember my mother being presented the Flag. 

I was sitting next to my friend during it all. A Veteran walked up and put a fistful of shell casings in my hand from the 21 gun volley. Damn what a day that was.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 19, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Ha! Impostor!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 19, 2014)

Such good news for the Ringels, but keep those prayers and good vibes going everybody.  Giving Mr. H a Mama Fox welcome home ((hug)) and congrats for Mrs. H.  

And for everybody. . . .

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Margs mom, 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
Blackhawks mom, 
Newby's mom, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheilas friend Shirley,
Meister and his mom,
Testarosa
Drake's injured friend, 
PixieStix's sister, 
Hollie's stepdad, 
Coyote's father-in-law, 
Spoonie, Ringel, Sheila, and 007's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Avg-Joe & furry companion Boo
Pix,
Becki!!! and Beckis hubby,
Sheila and Andrew,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and cousin,
Grandma and family dealing with death of extended family member,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Ollie's daughter Angie and his youngest brother,
Stat's aunt,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and Sunshine.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 19, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Personally, I never make any mistakes whatsoever, never, ever.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 19, 2014)

Good morning and a happy Thursday to all!


Today's celeb no. 1 drinking, uh, something hot:








Lucy Liu


Now, that indeed might be tea that she is drinking, but I don't care, she is so hawt, I am gonna post it, anyway, so there!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 19, 2014)

Today's celeb no. 2 drinking coffee:









Robert Pattinson (Harry Potter)


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 19, 2014)

And, today's coffee funnies:


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 19, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



yes, they are catch and release areas


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 19, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Guess I shall mosey up to bed.  Good night everybody.



Wow, that dog is so shiny and beautiful, it doesn't look real.

He seems comfy tho.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 19, 2014)

Good Morning, Everybody!






Kohler Waterfall Shower Head ... Heaven.​


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 19, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



That looks very much like what my dog looked like.  She had a beautiful coat. If you give your dog a cod liver oil supplement, it will have the most beautiful coat.  Consult with your vet.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 19, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



We don't have a black dog anymore.  Two blondies and they're not really mine, they're my daughter's and they live with her.  They're so sweet, I claim them too tho.

Would cod liver oil give them diarrhea?


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 19, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



It never gave my dog diarrhea.  The glossy coat effect should work on a blond dog too.  Do some research and/or ask your vet.  Even when she was old and gray around the muzzle, her coat was beautiful and shiny.


----------



## Jughead (Jun 19, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...


yup, that's why I always carry lures as well. But I prefer to go out of the way, and head to an isolated watering hole, or river, which have no rules on live bait.


----------



## Jughead (Jun 19, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...


Sounds interesting, worth a try. I can't use live grenades since they're outlawed for private citizens, but I can acquire a class III license and use TNT (dynamite) instead. I'm curious how much fish I can net with the dynamite. Only thing is I'll need to make sure the area that I'm fishing at is relatively far away from civilization, as I don't want to alarm anyone with the blast from the dynamite ... lol


----------



## pacer (Jun 19, 2014)

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 19, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Today's celeb no. 2 drinking coffee:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's  Jon Kortajarena don't ask how I know 

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Jughead (Jun 19, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> By the way, good news.  The CT scan my wife had showed no spread of the cancer so we're pretty sure it was stage one.


That is great, Ringel! Just a matter of her having the surgery as quickly as possible. Generally for stage 1's, there is usually no need for any chemo or radiation treatment after the surgery.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 19, 2014)

Morning!







Very good news Ringle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 19, 2014)

Okay, I'm up......  Coffee!  IV! STAT!!
Get to join in the morning rush hour up to Denver, hopefully the accident on I 25, north Colorado Springs will be cleared by the time we hit the road.

Coming up yesterday we ran through a sand/dust storm just north of Pueblo and because the wife was clearing the imaging iodine out of her system (downing gallons of water) we had to stop at the rest area in the middle of the storm......  Ever felt like you were being sandblasted?  And driving in it....... Staying in one's lane with the winds buffeting you all over the road is challenging enough.......


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 19, 2014)

Good morning, everybody.  Coffee sure is good this morning.  Have to go to court today.  If you remember, last fall a fellow was caught by the game warden hunting on my farm without permission (trespassing), hunting over bait, and a host of other infractions.  I get to hear him explain his actions to the judge this afternoon at 1:00 pm.  Hope they have popcorn and a beverage to enjoy while watching this show.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 19, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Hmmm, what exactly does a Pogosaur look like?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 19, 2014)

pacer said:


> Good morning, everyone.



Good morning, Pacer


----------



## AquaAthena (Jun 19, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



That is the only way I could ever justify fishing  (for myself only ) --practicing catch and release. Even then, though.....   It may be traumatic for fish, but at least they continue staying alive and living free.    I try not to think of the fish once a year when I am chowing down on some halibut, just as I try not to think of eggs, when I am downing them. Same thing with beef, which is probably why I rarely eat beef. 

I think fishing is a great activity for those who need and enjoy it.  It is cathartic. I love the thought of a man in a boat or standing in the water, on a sunny day, in a rushing river in Wyoming, fly-fishing.   The movie, The River Runs Through It, comes to mind. 

Good morning everyone...may you make a good day.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 19, 2014)

Catch you all later.....coffee time....


----------



## Mertex (Jun 19, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> By the way, good news.  The CT scan my wife had showed no spread of the cancer so we're pretty sure it was stage one.




Great News......


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 19, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, good news.  The CT scan my wife had showed no spread of the cancer so we're pretty sure it was stage one.
> ...



This is the preliminary findings and there is still a little more to do to make sure but it is VERY positive news.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## Spoonman (Jun 19, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



most of what i catch i release.  If I catch something that i think won't make it, like a trout that has swallowed the hook, i keep it then.  there are times i go out with the intent of catching a meal.  but most of the time it is recreational.  most of the time i use barbless, whethere required or not.   the majority of the fish i catch are bass on a lure.  they have that membrainy, non fleshy lip.  so i don't think they have all that much trauma.  then again, i'm not a bass  lol


----------



## Smilebong (Jun 19, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



We keep and eat almost everything we cathc, except bluegills. We just don't like them.  And they are all over in Minn.


----------



## Smilebong (Jun 19, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Good morning, everybody.  Coffee sure is good this morning.  Have to go to court today.  If you remember, last fall a fellow was caught by the game warden hunting on my farm without permission (trespassing), hunting over bait, and a host of other infractions.  I get to hear him explain his actions to the judge this afternoon at 1:00 pm.  Hope they have popcorn and a beverage to enjoy while watching this show.



THe DNR in the area I hunt is on a power trip.  I have a long story, but won't bore you.  Suffice it to say, they have far too much authority in MN.


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 19, 2014)

Smilebong said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



i occasionally go for them.  really big ones.  we call them panfish here.  a little boney but good meat


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 19, 2014)

I was forced into economic exile back in the mid 1980s.  The industrial base, steel and chemicals, was routed here in the Ohio River valley and we struggled with double digit unemployment from 1980 through the early 1990s.  So I packed up and moved to sunny Florida.  Sarasota, specifically.  

I was amazed by all the Rust Belt expatriates there.  One could instantly tell if someone was a native Floridian, or a troubled Northerner looking for work.  the Northern folks all had great stereo systems, extensive album collections, big televisions and even VHS recorders and movie collections.  The Southerns had bass boats, jet skis, fishing equipment that would humble any angler from Ohio and motorcycles.

The Florida boys taught me to trot line fish for catfish.  Now, I was no stranger to the rod and reel, but this trot line method was intriguing.  It all begins with a trip to Piggly Wiggly for chicken livers.  They are sold in little pint containers like cottage cheese.  You take your container of livers outside, remove the lid and let them fester in the hot Florida sun all day.  In the evening, you swat away the flies that have congregated on the livers in Biblical proportions. 

Then, you rendezvous at a mosquito infested lake and prepare the trot line.  This consists of a few one gallon plastic milk jugs used as floats, a spool of butcher's twine and several fish hooks.  The twine is strung along between the milk jugs like the rope dividing the deep end from the shallow end in a swimming pool.  You must cut several lengths of the remaining twine (about two feet long each) and tie those to the main line so they are dangling beneath the surface of the water.  A fish hook is tied to each length of twine and the hook is baited with a piece of the rancid chicken liver.  The whole apparatus is then strung across the lake by way of canoe and Off mosquito spray.

After the trot line is in place, it is customary to retire to a camp fire to tell each other lies and share cold bottles of beer.  It is mandatory that one sits upon a five gallon plastic bucket.  Once your butt has been impressed with a sore red ring from the rim of the bucket, it's time to get into the canoe and check the lines.  This step is necessary to ensure the catfish have had time to notice the 'treat' of putrid livers set out for their benefit.  Should you be lucky enough to catch one of these catfish, you must place it in the bottom of the canoe and re-bait the hook.

After three or four hours of swatting mosquitoes, drinking beer, getting a ring imprinted around your hind quarters and swapping tall tales, it's time to pack up your catch of catfish and head home.

And they call fishing a sport.  Any sport during which you can drink beer and smoke cigarettes ain't a sport.  Like bowling or golf, this trot line fishing technique is more like a pastime than a sport.

I think I'll put on an album and dream of ice skating.


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 19, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Too terrible to behold! It's fearsome!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 19, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Now I wanna go fishing, too!  Trout we have, no turtles of crayfish.  I bet I can find my salmon and halibut fresher than youse guys, though!  _And_, I found another excellent local brewery out of Talkeetna, the Denali Brewing Company.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 19, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> BREAKING NEWS!!!
> 
> Bears are very uncommon in my neck of the woods.  Several weeks ago a black bear was sighted in Winnabago County and then in several other nearby locations.  Well, today, this black bear is up in my neighbor's tree and has been there all day.  This neighbor lives about a mile from my house.  Local news has been going nuts covering this on their news broadcasts.  If that bear makes his way to my house I plan on grinning him to death just like Davey Crockett did!



Would you like my recipe for Bear-B-Que?  Or how about Sauerbearten?  (Bear makes great sauerbraten, almost as good as horse.)


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 19, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



As kids, we always found an M80 works pretty well...plus they're easier to acquire than hand grenades, and more subtle.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 19, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > BREAKING NEWS!!!
> ...



No thank you.  I ate plenty of bear when I was a kid growing up.  It's not that I don't like it.  I just would rather have lobster.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 19, 2014)

Smilebong said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, everybody.  Coffee sure is good this morning.  Have to go to court today.  If you remember, last fall a fellow was caught by the game warden hunting on my farm without permission (trespassing), hunting over bait, and a host of other infractions.  I get to hear him explain his actions to the judge this afternoon at 1:00 pm.  Hope they have popcorn and a beverage to enjoy while watching this show.
> ...



My farm is often over-run with people trespassing to hunt during the deer season.  Time to crack down on it.  Don't know what you mean by "far too much authority in MN" but in my mind, if you aren't breaking the law you should have nothing to complain about.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 19, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



Good morning!
I'm the opposite, I find no joy in catch and release.  It may be cathartic for some people, but fishing is pretty boring in my book.  If I fish, it's gonna be dinner.  The only reason I see to catch the things is if you're going to eat them.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 19, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> I was forced into economic exile back in the mid 1980s.  The industrial base, steel and chemicals, was routed here in the Ohio River valley and we struggled with double digit unemployment from 1980 through the early 1990s.  So I packed up and moved to sunny Florida.  Sarasota, specifically.
> 
> I was amazed by all the Rust Belt expatriates there.  One could instantly tell if someone was a native Floridian, or a troubled Northerner looking for work.  the Northern folks all had great stereo systems, extensive album collections, big televisions and even VHS recorders and movie collections.  The Southerns had bass boats, jet skis, fishing equipment that would humble any angler from Ohio and motorcycles.
> 
> ...



That seems similar to how we used to catch blue crabs where I grew up.  We'd use "heat-treated" chicken wings or drumsticks tied to a length of twine.  We'd lower the bait down the pier leg until you could just see it and wait.  When a crab found the chicken, you slowly pull the bait back towards the surface until the crab was within net-scoop range, et voila! crab for dinner!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 19, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Lobster is OK, but I find king or golden crab to be much tastier.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 19, 2014)

A great, good morning, everyone!
Kids are sleeping late this morning, I'm just goofing off around the CS.  I just finished my third cup of coffee and have started a fresh pot for the daughter when she comes downstairs.
Sad to report, the shed will _not_ be finished this trip out.  My original idea was to put the thing on skids.  My partner begged me to allow him to put in pilings, more permanent and added value to the structure.  OK.  He knew the time schedule.  I allowed three weeks so we could have a leisurely time putting this thing together.  He told me the first weekend that the concrete work was "not gonna happen", at least not until late July.  OK.  So the daughter and I spent the first week cleaning, sorting, and organizing the colossal mess my partner prefers (apparently).  I finally threw in the towel, leveled up the under structure and my daughter and I began work.  Well, my partner rolls in this past weekend and instead of working on his project, he spent the day "correcting" my project.  My buddy, who comes out to fell trees and dig stumps could not believe what was going on!
I'm guessing that since I have made clear my intention to pull stakes and roll South next summer, the partner is doing his usual passive-aggressive cock-blocking.  I'm not sure whether he does this stuff intentionally, or it's subconscious.  All I know is, when I leave next summer, I will greatly regret leaving Alaska...the partner, yeah, not so much.  He can have the cabin (for the time being) and he can damned well figure out how to do for himself.  I may not have the option of divorce, but I can damned well clear the door before it hits me in the ass.
For now, he has cheated me out of someone who is congenial and fun to work with, my daughter.  We've had a blast and she's learned a lot.  She finally attempted toe-nailing yesterday and did very well.    The lower frame is up and about as square and level as anything I've ever done before.  Today, we'll be putting on the loft floor.  Maybe we'll even get the jig rigged for the trusses.  Build trusses tomorrow and I hope, maybe to get them up before we leave here Sunday.  Oh, well, I'll be back in a couple of weeks to put the roof on, another weekend for the siding.  The granddaughters are going to pick out the paint and trim colors and I'll try to get it painted before the snow flies.


----------



## Smilebong (Jun 19, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



They think they answer to no one.  They answer to the law abiding taxpayers of the state.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm sort of with BBD on this one.  Unless the fish are going to be dinner, why fish?  Catch and release, just to do it, seems sort of mean to the fish.  But then I gave up fishing when I started feeling sorry for the poor fish.  And then the minnow used for bait.  And then the worm or cricket or whatever. . .so the fish from Albertson's taste pretty good properly seasoned and cooked.  (That way somebody else has to be mean and not me.  )


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 19, 2014)

Meanwhile, can any of you guys smarter than me explain this?

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=827855093892852&set=vb.218304001514634&type=2&theater


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 19, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Meanwhile, can any of you guys smarter than me explain this?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=827855093892852&set=vb.218304001514634&type=2&theater



the top pieces replaced are not the same ones cut out.   it loses a little over all height


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 19, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile, can any of you guys smarter than me explain this?
> ...


You start with a grid that's six rectangles high and four wide.  Yet you are left, even after removing one of the rectangles with a grid six high and four wide.  In other words, Foxy, don't rely on me to be one of those guys smarter than anyone!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 19, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile, can any of you guys smarter than me explain this?
> ...



That's probably it--a photo illusion in which the eye isn't quick enough to catch that a different grid has replaced the original one.  But it sure isn't obvious in what we are watching.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 19, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> I'm sort of with BBD on this one.  Unless the fish are going to be dinner, why fish?  Catch and release, just to do it, seems sort of mean to the fish.  But then I gave up fishing when I started feeling sorry for the poor fish.  And then the minnow used for bait.  And then the worm or cricket or whatever. . .so the fish from Albertson's taste pretty good properly seasoned and cooked.  (That way somebody else has to be mean and not me.  )



I also think that catch and release is cruel.
How do we know if the fish are still OK?
For all we know they may get infections where they get hooked and die days or weeks later, or maybe they get so stressed about getting caught they die a few hours later.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 19, 2014)

Just got back from Denver, well actually Stuff-Mart.  They're going to do the full hysterectomy and bowel exploratory to make absolutely sure the cancer didn't spread and they're doing it tomorrow afternoon.  She'll be in the hospital for 2 to 5 days depending on what they find.
I'm exhausted, I can't even imagine what my wife is going through.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 19, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Just got back from Denver, well actually Stuff-Mart.  They're going to do the full hysterectomy and bowel exploratory to make absolutely sure the cancer didn't spread and they're doing it tomorrow afternoon.  She'll be in the hospital for 2 to 5 days depending on what they find.
> I'm exhausted, I can't even imagine what my wife is going through.




The fact that they are doing it immediately can be interpreted in a number of ways, I think, but mostly in the positive sense - that they want to get this done without delay.

My best, warmest and kindest thoughts go with you, Ringel, and with your wife, during this time.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 19, 2014)

Hope you all are having great days in USMB. Exciting things are happening in my professional life, so I am not on quite as much, but in thought with many kind people, especially here in the CS.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 19, 2014)

Well, the bench trial is over for the fella the Conservation Police caught hunting over bait, trespassing, and a host of other infractions.  It was very interesting to watch justice in action.  One thing that I did not know is that shortly after this fellow was caught by the Conservation Police hunting illegally, the local police caught him dealing drugs and he is awaiting trial for that also.  Prior to his actual trial, the State's Attorney and the Conservation Police and I had a conference because the defendant want to make a plea deal.  A deal was struck and I think it was fair.  The plea deal was that he would loose the hunting gear that the Conservation Police caught him with on my property, fines totaling over $2,000, possession of no dangerous weapons for two years, loss of his FOID card, unable to hunt for two years and must go back in front of the judge to ask permission to hunt after the two year period, and no contact with me or ever coming back on to the property.  That's a lot of justice but you have to understand that this person is not one of our county's finest citizens.  I'm pretty sure he is going to end up getting jail time when he goes back to court next week for his trial concerning his drug arrest.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 19, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> I'm sort of with BBD on this one.  Unless the fish are going to be dinner, why fish?  Catch and release, just to do it, seems sort of mean to the fish.  But then I gave up fishing when I started feeling sorry for the poor fish.  And then the minnow used for bait.  And then the worm or cricket or whatever. . .so the fish from Albertson's taste pretty good properly seasoned and cooked.  (That way somebody else has to be mean and not me.  )



No, you don't quite understand me concerning fishing.  I love to fish.  I have fished all of my life.  I do catch and release though because Mrs. BBD doesn't like fish (except the cod they cook at the Catholic church during lent - she will eat a little of it.)  She takes a very dim view of cooking fish for me.  So, I catch and release.  When I want to eat fish, I get it at someplace that serves seafood.  However, I must say that I don't go fishing very often.  When I was much younger I fished nearly all the time.  These days, just now and then.  My brother, now there's a different story.  If God ever calls him home he will most likely find him fishing someplace when it's his time to get on the bus bound for heaven.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 19, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Just got back from Denver, well actually Stuff-Mart.  They're going to do the full hysterectomy and bowel exploratory to make absolutely sure the cancer didn't spread and they're doing it tomorrow afternoon.  She'll be in the hospital for 2 to 5 days depending on what they find.
> I'm exhausted, I can't even imagine what my wife is going through.



I know what she is going through because I myself went through it.
It is very exhausting mentally and psychically.
She will be very sore for about 2 weeks and won't really be able to walk well for a about 7 to 10 days.
In two weeks she will be fine and happy that it is all over and done with.

Both of you will be in my prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 19, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Well, the bench trial is over for the fella the Conservation Police caught hunting over bait, trespassing, and a host of other infractions.  It was very interesting to watch justice in action.  One thing that I did not know is that shortly after this fellow was caught by the Conservation Police hunting illegally, the local police caught him dealing drugs and he is awaiting trial for that also.  Prior to his actual trial, the State's Attorney and the Conservation Police and I had a conference because the defendant want to make a plea deal.  A deal was struck and I think it was fair.  The plea deal was that he would loose the hunting gear that the Conservation Police caught him with on my property, fines totaling over $2,000, possession of no dangerous weapons for two years, loss of his FOID card, unable to hunt for two years and must go back in front of the judge to ask permission to hunt after the two year period, and no contact with me or ever coming back on to the property.  That's a lot of justice but you have to understand that this person is not one of our county's finest citizens.  I'm pretty sure he is going to end up getting jail time when he goes back to court next week for his trial concerning his drug arrest.



In which case he wasn't giving up anything at all since he knows he won't be able to hunt for at least 2 years while he is behind bars. All he was doing was making sure that his drug sentence wasn't appended to his prison time for the violations on your property.


----------



## mal (Jun 19, 2014)

Alrighty then...



peace...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 19, 2014)

When we lived on the mountain, I wish the law had been as efficient as that in BBD's county.  The whole area for square miles was heavily forested with various conifer trees but mostly pinon.  For those of you unfamiliar with the pinon tree, it periodically (meaning every so many years) produces bountiful nuts called pinon nuts that are highly prized for their flavor--sold whole roasted or raw or included in many recipes such as pesto.  

For generations, the indigenous population in the region (that would include anglos, Hispanics, Native Americans, and various combinations of those)had rushed to harvest those nuts before the squirrels and jays got them.  And, when they opened up the area for development and all of us mountain dwellers started buying up the land and building our homes out there, some of that indigenous population didn't see any reason to go elsewhere for their free pinon nuts.  But now to get to the trees, they were cutting fences, letting livestock out, shooting any dogs who gave them problems, sometimes helped themselves to other stuff that was there for the taking, etc.  It became a real problem.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 19, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sort of with BBD on this one.  Unless the fish are going to be dinner, why fish?  Catch and release, just to do it, seems sort of mean to the fish.  But then I gave up fishing when I started feeling sorry for the poor fish.  And then the minnow used for bait.  And then the worm or cricket or whatever. . .so the fish from Albertson's taste pretty good properly seasoned and cooked.  (That way somebody else has to be mean and not me.  )
> ...



If I remember correctly fish have no central nervous system, they feel no pain...


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 19, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sort of with BBD on this one.  Unless the fish are going to be dinner, why fish?  Catch and release, just to do it, seems sort of mean to the fish.  But then I gave up fishing when I started feeling sorry for the poor fish.  And then the minnow used for bait.  And then the worm or cricket or whatever. . .so the fish from Albertson's taste pretty good properly seasoned and cooked.  (That way somebody else has to be mean and not me.  )
> ...



I'm a card carrying lifetime member of the North American Fishing club.....

And haven't gone fishing in 4 years....

I'm so ashamed............


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 19, 2014)

I have very fond memories of going fishing with my Grandpa, who was my hero and the greatest man ever. I miss those days, and it instilled in me a love for the peace and spirituality found in nature.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 19, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Mind  you that was NOT a criticism of fishermen (or women).  I certainly have done my share of it fishing in farm ponds, Kansas strip pits, streams, lakes, and rivers.  I was president of our fly tying club in highschool--we met about once a month to compare notes and see what was effective in luring our northern New Mexico rainbow and cutthroat trout.  And to this day there is absolutely nothing that tastes as good as a fresh caught fish, cleaned and cooked within a very short time of catching.  I can't imagine turning one down.

I'm just saying how it FEELS to me at this stage of life.  And I fully realize that my feelings and reality are likely not on the same plain.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jun 19, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


>


 


Sweetness personified....


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 20, 2014)

A special Mama Fox ((hug)) to the Ringels on this early Friday morning and prayers for an easy and problem free surgery and excellent results.

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Margs mom, 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
Blackhawks mom, 
Newby's mom, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheilas friend Shirley,
Meister and his mom,
Testarosa
Drake's injured friend, 
PixieStix's sister, 
Hollie's stepdad, 
Coyote's father-in-law, 
Spoonie, Ringel, Sheila, and 007's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Avg-Joe & furry companion Boo
Pix,
Becki and Beckis hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and cousin,
Grandma and family dealing with death of extended family member,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Ollie's daughter Angie and his youngest brother,
Stat's aunt,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and Sunshine.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 20, 2014)

Good morning everyone, and TGIF (didn't this just happen one week ago?) !!


Today's celeb photos in reverse gender order.


Celeb no. 1 drinking coffee







That's a young James Gandolfini (The Sopranos), who died on June 19, 2013, almost exactly one year ago today.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 20, 2014)

Today's celeb no. 2 drinking coffee:








Linda Evangelista


She was pictured here in the CS once before, but I don't believe this pic is a repeater.
I personally find the handbag to be in the way.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 20, 2014)

And today's coffee funnies:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 20, 2014)

Really hoping you all have a great Friday and a great start into your weekend. I have an incredibly busy day today, will be underway the next 12 hours; will check in again late this evening.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 20, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Don't you mean purr-catified?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 20, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Way back when, my folks brought my nephew, their ward, up here for a visit.  Among other things, the lad landed his first king salmon, which we brought home, steaked and grilled.  I never recalled my dad being a fan of fish but he went for seconds and thirds of that salmon.  He noted that it did not taste "fishy" at all.  Fresh fish is the best.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 20, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Really hoping you all have a great Friday and a great start into your weekend. I have an incredibly busy day today, will be underway the next 12 hours; will check in again late this evening.



Good luck, Stats.  Hope your latest adventure works out well for you.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 20, 2014)

Another busy day.  Just wound up the day with a rousing game of UNO, then we watched a few funny goat videos online.  Dinner was shepard's pie.  The girls have found a "secret" place down near the creek.  We let the goats roam loose all day and they stayed pretty close.  Everyone is tucked in for the night and I will soon join them.
Looks like all is well in the CS.  Take care all and I hope you all have a good night.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 20, 2014)

Happy Friday everyone.   It _has_ to be better than this poor guys  






Is it awful I laughed?


----------



## Jughead (Jun 20, 2014)

Finally Friday!!!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNxMXDIzSCI]George Jones - It's Finally Friday - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 20, 2014)

Today is a day in which I may need to drink 3 cups of coffee to get going...


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 20, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Another busy day.  Just wound up the day with a rousing game of UNO, then we watched a few funny goat videos online.  Dinner was shepard's pie.  The girls have found a "secret" place down near the creek.  We let the goats roam loose all day and they stayed pretty close.  Everyone is tucked in for the night and I will soon join them.
> Looks like all is well in the CS.  Take care all and I hope you all have a good night.



When my parents were alive we used to often have many "rousing" games of UNO.  Great fun.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 20, 2014)

Morning Everyone, waiting and waiting for the coffee to brew.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 20, 2014)

I don't know about the rest of you, but I'm just screaming......


----------



## peach174 (Jun 20, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




That is correct.
I was not talking about them feeling pain.
I was talking about they may die needlessly. Catching them and Releasing them so that they can live and they may just die anyway.
To me, you catch fish to eat, not just to catch and then let them go, where they may die anyway for no good reason other than you like to fish. 
Then again they may very well live after being released.
Back to my original question - How do we know for certain?


----------



## Mertex (Jun 20, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Another busy day.  Just wound up the day with a rousing game of UNO, then we watched a few funny goat videos online.  Dinner was shepard's pie.  The girls have found a "secret" place down near the creek.  We let the goats roam loose all day and they stayed pretty close.  Everyone is tucked in for the night and I will soon join them.
> ...



I remember one very cold spell when we lived in Alabama.....power was down, we had no heat except in the Fireplace, so we all slept in the den that night....the next day, everything was shut down, stayed home from work, so we had to keep the fire going and to keep from being totally bored, we played Uno with the kids over and over till I couldn't stand Uno for many years after that.....I finally got over it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 20, 2014)

Bright sunshiny day


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 20, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Another busy day.  Just wound up the day with a rousing game of UNO, then we watched a few funny goat videos online.  Dinner was shepard's pie.  The girls have found a "secret" place down near the creek.  We let the goats roam loose all day and they stayed pretty close.  Everyone is tucked in for the night and I will soon join them.
> ...



We used to play all of those board games when I was little.  Now we have computers and texting, more interactive for kids and their friends.  Can't wait to see what the future holds!


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 20, 2014)

Hope everyone has a great weekend.  can you believe it is almost the end of june already?


----------



## R.D. (Jun 20, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



We still pay the old games when we get together..clue, scrabble, mad gab etc.. The laughs are so much more now

My daughter and I play cribbage often.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jun 20, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Hope everyone has a great weekend.  can you believe it is almost the end of june already?



The tourists have been coming to the coast. The next two months will be crazy busy and I hope not all, are just window-shopping.  

Good morning to my long-time CS buds....


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 20, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Hope everyone has a great weekend.  can you believe it is almost the end of june already?
> ...



the shore is hopping here too.  last weekend was prom weekend and the streets were lined with kids


----------



## Smilebong (Jun 20, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Today is a day in which I may need to drink 3 cups of coffee to get going...



If I drank three, the people around me would crucify me.


----------



## Chuckt (Jun 20, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Uno.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 20, 2014)

It FRIDAY !
1st Day of Summer Tomorrow. EVERYONE ENJOY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 20, 2014)

Just got back from a two mile walks.

Bit tuckered,  But I am a bit old, too.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 20, 2014)

So up at 4:45 am, at the pool by 5 am, back home by 5:50, started work at 6 am with a cuppa joe. Meeting finished by 7 am, checked my emails, waded through a couple more meetings and issues and now I am ready to call it a day!


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 20, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> So up at 4:45 am, at the pool by 5 am, back home by 5:50, started work at 6 am with a cuppa joe. Meeting finished by 7 am, checked my emails, waded through a couple more meetings and issues and now I am ready to call it a day!



Nice short day for a Friday.  Have a fun weekend!


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 20, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Great that you have a good and fun place to spend these hot Summer days.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 20, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Hey there.  A warm coffee shop welcome to [MENTION=44368]Chuckt[/MENTION] who is joining us in the Coffee Shop for the first time today.  Welcome, welcome.  Please read over the OP to get the gist of what we're all about in here, drag up a chair and settle in.  You'll find that it is a good place.

Your first timer's complimentary beverage:


----------



## peach174 (Jun 20, 2014)

Fridays smiles 

In honor of tomorrow as the first day of summer.
"Summers here and the time is right for dancing in the Street"


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jun 20, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...




Funny when you have family over and you look around and they are all sitting around with their tablets, lap-tops, phones, all in a world all to themselves.....


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 20, 2014)

I just got back from an inspection of newly installed gas supply lines in a basement at a rural house.  Does anyone remember the scene in Raiders of the Lost Ark when Indiana Jones was trying to swipe that golden idol from the cave?  He brushed aside a crop of cobwebs that crackled when his bull whip touched them.  That's the way the cobwebs in this basement acted.  

I came up out of that basement gyrating like a third base coach sending signals to the batter.  I wiped my arms, chest, head and face so frenetically I would not be surprised if someone seeing me instantly crouched to bunt down the third base line.

Now I'm going to feel uneasy about my appearance and hygiene the rest of the day.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 20, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Fridays smiles
> 
> In honor of tomorrow as the first day of summer.
> "Summers here and the time is right for dancing in the Street"
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 20, 2014)

And good morning everybody.  It is hard to imagine that this is already the last day of spring--it seems like just a week or so ago that the last of the winter snow was melting.  Hope those of you in the midwest are escaping the terrible flooding.  We should be seeing the first of our monsoon in two or three weeks and maybe, just maybe will see some rain.

We had our spell of really hot June weather--high 90's, flirting with 100's--but it seems to have settled into a pattern of low 90's now which is very comfortable for us this time of year.  Still drops down into the 60's at night allowing for good sleeping with just ceiling fans and the windows open.

So I'm gradually digging out junk and disposing of everything we can bear to part with trying to declutterfy our home.  We aren't hoarders but we both are the quintissential pack rats so it is quite a process after 15 years in this house.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 20, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Ain't that the truth?  At my granddaughter's graduation, we were there with our daughter-in-laws family.  So we all go to the dining table waiting for breakfast to be ready--(son was bringing it in)--and at one point I looked up.  Among the six people sitting at the table, there were four laptops in use, a tablet and a Blackberry.   And I thought yes, sign of the times.


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 20, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



if i'm home its the pool if i'm at the shore house its the beach.  yes i love summer


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 20, 2014)

Introducing just a bit of what I think is 'legal' religion into the Coffee Shop. . .be sure to stay with it to the end.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIvupevIc44]Four year old recites Bible books and covers George Strait - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jughead (Jun 20, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


That happened to me as well many years ago, an extended power failure with very cold temperatures outside (and inside). I didn't have a fireplace, and my primary concern then was the water pipes. I did not want to risk the water freezing inside the pipes, so I turned off the water, and drained the water from every faucet. Did not use the water during the power outage.

Since that experience, whenever we lived in cold climate areas we always turned off, and drained our water when we went on vacation. Did not want to come back home to find a major flood in the event the heating stopped due to a power failure.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 20, 2014)

peach174 said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I suppose we don't know. I do know that at least 80% of the fish I've caught in my life were strictly for dinner, The only catch and release I've ever practiced was because of species or size.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 20, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Kids are still playing games, they just play with strangers on the internet.  I find those internet games like Everquest boring, though.  There is something nostalgic about playing games with friends and family, face-to-face.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 20, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Yeah.  People  who play games on the internet are weirdos


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 20, 2014)

R.D. said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I resemble that remark (she says as she places the dice again in Yahtzee Party on Pogo.)


----------



## R.D. (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Montrovant (Jun 20, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Hah!  I found EQ entertaining enough to play for 7 years, then another 6 playing World of Warcraft.  

It's the interaction with other people as much as the actual gameplay that makes MMOs fun.  Of course you need a game that you find enjoyable, but without people you like to play with, it won't hold your attention any longer than any other type of game.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 20, 2014)

Going to an Ice-cream party....Blue Bell and who knows what kind of desserts....it's a church thing, so I'm sure the desserts will be to die for...

I won't eat that much, but Mr. Mertex probably will enjoy it immensely........


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Pogo (Jun 20, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Years ago I hitched a ride to London (after living in France a while) and when my original lodging plans for that night fell through, I met up with a couple of hippie types who happened along.  We went back to their flat where we stayed up for hours playing a great English game they taught me called "Blackjack" -- which has no relation to our "21" Blackjack, just another game where the black jack is significant....

Fast forward to a few years later and I started to see a commercial card game modeled exactly after this English Blackjack game.  The commercial game was called "Uno".

English Blackjack is still a better game as it has one element that Uno doesn't --- if one particular card is thrown, all players have to hand their entire hand to the next player.  This means if you had dribbled down to two or three cards, you could suddenly be stuck with thirteen.   Plus, everybody now knows what the player after them is holding.

Before Uno came out I spread English Blackjack (as we started calling it) around friends.  It was a hit.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 20, 2014)

Hello folks, I have missed you all the past couple of days!

The interview went well, they did call me the next day, and told me that someone had a little more experience, which is fine - at least I had a go.
I called about another job, this time early morning starts cleaning a supermarket, and I may get a call back for a trial run. Fingers crossed again!

Three interviews in little more than two weeks. Wow.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 20, 2014)

Great day.  We have two of the grand daughters tonight.  Went to the store to buy their favorite cereal for the morning, went to the park to peddle the boats and feed the ducks, and watched 'Up.'  I love being a grand dad.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 20, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Hello folks, I have missed you all the past couple of days!
> 
> The interview went well, they did call me the next day, and told me that someone had a little more experience, which is fine - at least I had a go.
> I called about another job, this time early morning starts cleaning a supermarket, and I may get a call back for a trial run. Fingers crossed again!
> ...




Good luck, Noomi.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 20, 2014)

Happy Weekend!!


----------



## Noomi (Jun 20, 2014)

Is the weather nice and warm over there, Sherry?


----------



## Sherry (Jun 20, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Is the weather nice and warm over there, Sherry?



It's been hot and muggy...still 80 degrees at midnight. It will be in the low 90's for the weekend, with the usual chance of an afternoon boomer that rolls off the Gulf.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 20, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Is the weather nice and warm over there, Sherry?
> ...



I want your weather! Its cold and foggy here, middle of winter!


----------



## Sherry (Jun 20, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



So tomorrow will be our longest day of the year...does that mean it will be your shortest day down under??


----------



## Noomi (Jun 20, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



I think so. I wonder if that means I can sleep for longer?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 20, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



A grandson is living in Chile and he says it is cold!


----------



## Noomi (Jun 20, 2014)

Its about 8 degrees outside. Its icy. Brrr!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 20, 2014)

Hey folks, just got back from the hospital, the wife is sleeping well and probably won't remember any of the conversations we had after the surgery.  Great news!  It looks like they caught the cancer in time, looks like it didn't spread.  
The doc said another couple of months and it would have been too late. 
Thank you for all of your prayers and well wishes!!  I can't tell you how relieved I am.  Gotta get some sleep then head back up tomorrow morning.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks for sharing the good news...sleep well, Ringel.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 21, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Hey folks, just got back from the hospital, the wife is sleeping well and probably won't remember any of the conversations we had after the surgery.  Great news!  It looks like they caught the cancer in time, looks like it didn't spread.
> The doc said another couple of months and it would have been too late.
> Thank you for all of your prayers and well wishes!!  I can't tell you how relieved I am.  Gotta get some sleep then head back up tomorrow morning.



Excellent news, Ringel. Give her our best wishes, won't you. Thinking of you both.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 21, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Hey folks, just got back from the hospital, the wife is sleeping well and probably won't remember any of the conversations we had after the surgery.  Great news!  *It looks like they caught the cancer in time, looks like it didn't spread.*
> The doc said another couple of months and it would have been too late.
> Thank you for all of your prayers and well wishes!!  I can't tell you how relieved I am.  Gotta get some sleep then head back up tomorrow morning.




*That is great news! Thank G-d.*


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 21, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...




If I recall, it's Winter down there right now.
Make sure to tell your grandson that if he hasn't already, he should visit the Atacama Desert. It's incredible.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 21, 2014)

Sending prayers of praise and thanksgiving for the Ringels. . . .

and. . . 

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Margs mom, 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
Blackhawks mom, 
Newby's mom, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheilas friend Shirley,
Meister and his mom,
Testarosa
Drake's injured friend, 
PixieStix's sister, 
Hollie's stepdad, 
Coyote's father-in-law, 
Spoonie, Ringel, Sheila, and 007's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Avg-Joe & furry companion Boo
Pix,
Becki and Beckis hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and cousin,
Grandma and family dealing with death of extended family member,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Ollie's daughter Angie and his youngest brother,
Stat's aunt,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and rest for Ringel
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and Sunshine.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 21, 2014)

Good morning, everyone, and here's to a great start into your weekend!


Today's lovely lady drinking coffee:








I can't remember her name. Can anyone help, here?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 21, 2014)

Today's dude drinking coffee - with a french press:









I believe his name is Aaron Wood.

But the french press is awesome.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 21, 2014)

And, today's coffee funnies:






















(for all you puddy-tat lovers out there)


Not to be outdone by all those canine lovers out there:


----------



## Noomi (Jun 21, 2014)

Evening Stat!


----------



## Noomi (Jun 21, 2014)

Two pics of Trevor cooking by the fire, and using dads shoes as a pillow:


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 21, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Hey folks, just got back from the hospital, the wife is sleeping well and probably won't remember any of the conversations we had after the surgery.  Great news!  It looks like they caught the cancer in time, looks like it didn't spread.
> The doc said another couple of months and it would have been too late.
> Thank you for all of your prayers and well wishes!!  I can't tell you how relieved I am.  Gotta get some sleep then head back up tomorrow morning.



Phew!

That has got to be a load off your mind and Mrs R's. Sleep well and best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 21, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Evening Stat!




Hi, Noomi!!


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 21, 2014)

Morning Everybody!




Looks kind of perfect where I am today:

Day Jun 21 

80°FHigh

AM Clouds / PM Sun

Chance of rain: 20% Wind: NE at 7 mph Humidity: 60% 
UV Index: 9 - Very High Sunrise: 6:01 am Moonset: 3:47 pm Moonphase: Waning Crescent 
Areas of patchy fog early. Cloudy early with peeks of sunshine expected late. High around 80F. Winds NE at 5 to 10 mph.


----------



## Jughead (Jun 21, 2014)

Morning all! Summer is finally officially here, and on a Saturday!


----------



## Mertex (Jun 21, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Hey folks, just got back from the hospital, the wife is sleeping well and probably won't remember any of the conversations we had after the surgery.  Great news!  It looks like they caught the cancer in time, looks like it didn't spread.
> The doc said another couple of months and it would have been too late.
> Thank you for all of your prayers and well wishes!!  I can't tell you how relieved I am.  Gotta get some sleep then head back up tomorrow morning.




Very happy to hear that, that's great news.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 21, 2014)

Ain't that the truth......


----------



## Jughead (Jun 21, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Hey folks, just got back from the hospital, the wife is sleeping well and probably won't remember any of the conversations we had after the surgery.  Great news!  It looks like they caught the cancer in time, looks like it didn't spread.
> The doc said another couple of months and it would have been too late.
> Thank you for all of your prayers and well wishes!!  I can't tell you how relieved I am.  Gotta get some sleep then head back up tomorrow morning.


Great to see that the surgery was done relatively quick and without too much delay. Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 21, 2014)

I think it will be a very lazy Saturday..


----------



## AquaAthena (Jun 21, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Morning all! Summer is finally officially here, and on a Saturday!



And`twill be a hot one here. 62 and sunny. This means *inside *my digs it will be 82 and humid...


----------



## AquaAthena (Jun 21, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey folks, just got back from the hospital, the wife is sleeping well and probably won't remember any of the conversations we had after the surgery.  Great news!  It looks like they caught the cancer in time, looks like it didn't spread.
> ...



The kind of news that makes most other things in one's life seem quite insignificant, by comparison.  

So happy for the Ringels'.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 21, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



I want your weather


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 21, 2014)

Moving slow today.  Got Mrs. BBD off to her Saturday sewing class.  I've had my coffee.  I'm lazy today - just like yesterday.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jun 21, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Moving slow today.  Got Mrs. BBD off to her Saturday sewing class.  I've had my coffee.  I'm lazy today - just like yesterday.



Some things never change??


----------



## R.D. (Jun 21, 2014)

Carlos was born deaf and he also became blind over time. Like most Brazilians, Carlos is a big soccer fan. Thanks to a couple of good friends he was able to follow the World Cup opener between Brazil and Croatia:


[ame=http://youtu.be/TK2AgzBBvKw]Surdocego "assistindo" a jogo da Copa: Brasil e Croácia! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 21, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Moving slow today.  Got Mrs. BBD off to her Saturday sewing class.  I've had my coffee.  I'm lazy today - just like yesterday.
> ...



I always try to conserve my energy just in case something important comes along that I can put off until tomorrow.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## alan1 (Jun 21, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I made a mistake.  Once.
It was when I mistakenly thought I had made a mistake.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 21, 2014)

Morning All !


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 21, 2014)

Tonight's a big night in Germany: at 21:00 (about 3 and 1/2 hours from now), it is

Deutschland vs. Ghana.

Cafes, bars, sports bars, public places equipped with wide-screen, will be packed for this game.

I will definitely be watching it.


----------



## 007 (Jun 21, 2014)

Hey, old coffee shop pards...​


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 21, 2014)

007 said:


> Hey, old coffee shop pards...​
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWyMIJZGebA




Good to see you back, [MENTION=1322]007[/MENTION].


----------



## 007 (Jun 21, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, old coffee shop pards...​
> ...


Thanks, Stat. I'll drop in from time to time, but like Spoonman, I'm so busy right now with summer I hardly have time to sneeze.

If you weren't in Germany, I'd appoint you VP of the bitch about the weather club...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 21, 2014)

007 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...




I can always bitch about European weather....


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 21, 2014)

How does one go about making a food item the official food for a Nation?  I'm thinking that banana splits should be the official food of the USA.  Think I will write my congress critter.  I betcha he would enjoy getting some mail when nobody actually bitches about something.


----------



## alan1 (Jun 21, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Where I trout fish for opening day, they do a pretty heavy stock in the river, so I'll keep my daily limit of seven.  Real nearby, we have a few single hook only that are catch and release only also.  I tread into those small creeks and it is amazing how untouched by man some of those creeks are.  There's one creek that has no trails, no signs that people have been there, and the density of the woodlands makes fly-fishing impossible.  Nothing but native trout in that stream.  A few years back I was at that creek and I put a single barbless hook onto a dardevle red and white spoon (it comes with a treble hook).  I was using my ultra-light rig that is only a 4'6" long because there is so much plant growth you can't really find the room to cast a longer pole.  Even though it was an ultra-light, I had gone with the heavier 4 lb test line that day.  I had been working my way up the creek for about an hour and the spoon was working for me.  I'd caught and released about a half dozen rainbows and german browns between 9 and 12 inches.  My ex brother-in-law was with me and he was having the same kind of luck with a little cleo of the same colors.

Then it happened.

We were standing at the downstream end of a small pool where the creek spilled into an area that was about 10 feet wide and maybe 18 feet long and about 3-4 feet deep.  It is the only place on the creek that is more than 6 feet wide and the only place with slower waters.  I tossed the spoon at the upstream end where the water was flowing across some rocks.  It tapped a rock and fell into the water.  About 3 cranks of my fishing reel and something hit that spoon hard.  I set the hook and son-of-a-bitch, the fish took some line.  I never expected that in a small creek like this.  I started working the fish, cautious because I didn't want to lose him. 

Trout will often jump in an attempt to shake a hook, but he never did.  I tightened the drag on the reel, it was set for small trout and 2 lb test line.  He still gave a good fight and even though it was a small pool, he kept taking line whenever I got him within 10 feet of me.  It was probably only about 3 minutes, but with the excitement and adrenaline it felt more like 15 minutes before I reeled him in.  He was the largest Brook Trout I have ever seen.  Small creek, small pool in the creek, big brook trout.  Brookies run thin as far as trout go, they are the lean fish of the trout species.  He was 19.5 inches long and my crappy fishing scale said 4 lbs 2 oz.  People that know anything about trout fishing know that is a trophy fish.
It was hard to do, but I released him.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jun 21, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Tonight's a big night in Germany: at 21:00 (about 3 and 1/2 hours from now), it is
> 
> Deutschland vs. Ghana.
> 
> ...



 [MENTION=46168]Statistikhengst[/MENTION] of course you know Mrs. Blood is German. And my Numba 1 son is home for the weekend and is forcing me to watch Argentina-Iran. He's already running around the house waving his big German flag. I'm outnumbered. Going to drink 4 or 5 Hefe Weissen in prep for the Germany-Ghana match. Hoping for a HUGE miracle on Thursday when USA plays Germany. That would shut them up for 4 years.


----------



## alan1 (Jun 21, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



It's kind of funny, many people think of fishing as the lone man someplace like a Wyoming river as you allude to (I ignore ocean fishing in this case), but the lone fisherman is usually not the case.  Most fishers go with a partner or small group.  I'm rare in that I often go solo.

A River Runs Through It is one of my favorite movies for more reasons than the symbolism of fishing.  My brother and I have traveled very different paths and ended up in different places.  We both still fish, but not together.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 21, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Tonight's a big night in Germany: at 21:00 (about 3 and 1/2 hours from now), it is
> ...



Yes, Thursday is going to be the night. I am rooting for Germany tonight and rooting for the USA on Thursday. Bringing my USA flag with me to a local joint!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 21, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> How does one go about making a food item the official food for a Nation?  I'm thinking that banana splits should be the official food of the USA.  Think I will write my congress critter.  I betcha he would enjoy getting some mail when nobody actually bitches about something.





I think that is an excellent idea.  

USA: land of the split bananas.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 21, 2014)

Watched 'up' last night with the wife and grand daughters.  They are swimming and then shopping.  Girls' day out.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 21, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Watched 'up' last night with the wife and grand daughters.  They are swimming and then shopping.  Girls' day out.







Good morning, Jake!


----------



## alan1 (Jun 21, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> I'm sort of with BBD on this one.  Unless the fish are going to be dinner, why fish?  Catch and release, just to do it, seems sort of mean to the fish.  But then I gave up fishing when I started feeling sorry for the poor fish.  And then the minnow used for bait.  And then the worm or cricket or whatever. . .so the fish from Albertson's taste pretty good properly seasoned and cooked.  (That way somebody else has to be mean and not me.  )



What is meaner to the fish?  Catching and releasing or catching and cooking?
I actually do both.
One means dead, one means alive.
Put yourself in the situation and decide if you are better off alive or dead.
I'm glad I am at the top of the food chain.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 21, 2014)

R.D. said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I didn't say that.  People who play games on the internet excessively, excluding all other interaction with others, sitting for hours and days on end, lost in their little cyber world...well, I suppose a case could be made for them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 21, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> How does one go about making a food item the official food for a Nation?  I'm thinking that banana splits should be the official food of the USA.  Think I will write my congress critter.  I betcha he would enjoy getting some mail when nobody actually bitches about something.



New Mexico has an official state just about everything - state bird, state animal, state insect, state reptile, state tree, two state vegetables (pinto bean and chili pepper), and state question (red or green?) etc., but I don't think it has a state dessert.  It does have a state cookie though:  the bizcochito.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 21, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



That added feature could be a lot of fun, too.  I wonder whether something like that could be incorporated into our Uno play?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 21, 2014)

alan1 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Small groups, you say?  This is how it used to look on the Kenai River when the kings are running.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 21, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > How does one go about making a food item the official food for a Nation?  I'm thinking that banana splits should be the official food of the USA.  Think I will write my congress critter.  I betcha he would enjoy getting some mail when nobody actually bitches about something.
> ...



Ah, yes...but do you have an official state fossil?  Alaska does.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 21, 2014)

Good morning and greeting the Summer Solstice!
Longest day of the year and we won't see darkness at all.  At this latitude, the sun dips below the horizon, briefly.  Now we begin our long, slow slip into darkness again.
Happy the Mrs. Ringel came through her ordeal well and her prognosis is good.  
Wrapping it up here at the "country" place today, leave for the city tomorrow.  The little girls were delivered to their paternal grandmother's place for the weekend.  She's the shopping type and plans on replacing most of their wardrobe, no doubt.  
Guess I should get my butt in gear, way more to do than I have time to do it.
Enjoy the day!


----------



## Pogo (Jun 21, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



The thing is -- you don't need a prefab "Uno" deck to play the game; a standard set of cards does the same thing.  You just assign the special cards.

As I remember it, red king reverses direction, twos are additive penalties, etc.  The card that causes everybody to give up their hand, I don't remember but just pick one (e.g. black jack).  Makes the game a lot more interesting and unpredictable.  And for more than four people use a double deck.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 21, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sort of with BBD on this one.  Unless the fish are going to be dinner, why fish?  Catch and release, just to do it, seems sort of mean to the fish.  But then I gave up fishing when I started feeling sorry for the poor fish.  And then the minnow used for bait.  And then the worm or cricket or whatever. . .so the fish from Albertson's taste pretty good properly seasoned and cooked.  (That way somebody else has to be mean and not me.  )
> ...



I never claimed to be rational about it, so logic is wasted on me on that subject.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 21, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Why yes we do.  And this is it:





Coelophysis fossil skeleton; photo by Brian Smith on Flickr (noncommercial use permitted with attribution / share alike). See All State Fossils & Dinosaurs.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jun 21, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



  

And for  my little man, Taco.....


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 21, 2014)

Alaska's state fossil is a big more impressive though I'll have to admit:





Wooly Mammoth skeleton photo by John Kannenberg on Flickr - noncommercial use permitted with attribution / no derivative works. See All State Fossils.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 21, 2014)

"A dog named Taco"


(Blockbuster film, comes out in 2017...)


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 21, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Cool!  Ours is the wooly mammoth.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 21, 2014)

Ohio's Many Symbols Like most states, 

Ohio has its share of symbols. The Buckeye was unofficially recognized as the state symbol as far back as the 1840s. It was officially recognized as the state symbol in 1953 with the Ohio legislature naming Aeschylus Lara (Buckeye Tree) as the official state tree. But did you know that Ohio also has a state beverage (Tomato Juice), a state bug (Ladybug), a state reptile (Black Racer), a state gemstone (Flint) and even a state fossil (Trilobite). - See more at: OHIO's Symbols

OHIO's Symbols

Ohio State Football Coach:  Urban Meyer

Go Bucks!


----------



## peach174 (Jun 21, 2014)

Arizona's State Fossil is petrified wood.
Petrified wood (Araucarioxylon arizonicum) was designated the state fossil of Arizona in 1988. Petrified Forest National Park in northern Arizona has one of the world's largest and most colorful concentrations of petrified wood.






Arizona State Fossil - Petrified Wood


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 21, 2014)

Went to see my Grand niece play baseball last night. Her team from the West side was playing my local girls team. I'm sure I'll be asked why I was on the wrong side of the field.....

Anyway they lost both games evn though Abby had 3 singles and 2 doubles and came in for 3 runs.

Did I mention she also struck out?


----------



## 007 (Jun 21, 2014)

Wisconsin State Anthem...​
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3ybRH3IyYA]Billy Joe Shaver "No Fool Like an Old Fool" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 21, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Went to see my Grand niece play baseball last night. Her team from the West side was playing my local girls team. I'm sure I'll be asked why I was on the wrong side of the field.....
> 
> Anyway they lost both games evn though Abby had 3 singles and 2 doubles and came in for 3 runs.
> 
> ...



Charlie Brown team?


----------



## Mertex (Jun 21, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Fish don't know the difference between mean and not mean.....some fish are meant to be enjoyed in a  fish tank, and some on a plate.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 21, 2014)

It's halftime of the Germany vs. Ghana soccer game for the WM.

Score:* 0:0*

Both teams are really, really good. The guys from Ghana are extremely fast, but the German defense is better and both goalies earned their keep in the first half.

The Germans haven't put Poldi (Lukas Poldowski) in the game yet - he is the "heavy hitter" for the "Deutsche 11" (the German 11).

I'm was watching from a back yard with some neighbors - we all chipped in for a wide-screen and made a big tent and are watching the game.  Lots of Vuvuzelas going off.


On Thursday, I am gonna root for the USA, but today, it's good old Germany all the way!


So, back downstairs to catch the second half. Woot-woot!


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jun 21, 2014)

My God, my God. Ghana is leading Germany 2-1. Have to hide the guns and knives. Mrs. Blood and son are going apeshit.


----------



## Jughead (Jun 21, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> How does one go about making a food item the official food for a Nation?  I'm thinking that banana splits should be the official food of the USA.  Think I will write my congress critter.  I betcha he would enjoy getting some mail when nobody actually bitches about something.


We could break it down even further at the city level. For instance, hamburgers are the official food of Hamburg, Germany. Come to think of it, citizens of Hamburg are referred to as Hamburgers.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 21, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> My God, my God. Ghana is leading Germany 2-1. Have to hide the guns and knives. Mrs. Blood and son are going apeshit.



Endergebnis (End-Result): Germany 2 : Ghana 2

And one of the best games I have ever seen, in terms of strategy. As soon as Low (the coach) switched in Poldowski and Schweinsteiger and Özil was out, it was a whole new game.

But the guys from Ghana are really, really good.

It was a helluva game to watch!


----------



## Mertex (Jun 21, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> My God, my God. Ghana is leading Germany 2-1. Have to hide the guns and knives. Mrs. Blood and son are going apeshit.



I hope there is enough time left for Germany to make another point.  Do you realize how long it takes for a team to make a point in soccer?


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 21, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Arizona's State Fossil is petrified wood.
> Petrified wood (Araucarioxylon arizonicum) was designated the state fossil of Arizona in 1988. Petrified Forest National Park in northern Arizona has one of the world's largest and most colorful concentrations of petrified wood.
> 
> 
> ...



They're so pretty.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 21, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > How does one go about making a food item the official food for a Nation?  I'm thinking that banana splits should be the official food of the USA.  Think I will write my congress critter.  I betcha he would enjoy getting some mail when nobody actually bitches about something.
> ...



Jugs, you should go visit Frankfurt sometime.  Expand your horizons.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 21, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Yes, but WHICH Frankfurt?

There are two, you know....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 21, 2014)

BTW, Thusday's big marquee game in the WM will be:

USA vs. Deutschland


----------



## Jughead (Jun 21, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


True. I'd get a chance to meet some Frankfurters. No, not the hot dogs, but the citizens of Frankfurt. They are referred to as Frankfurters.


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 21, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Arizona's State Fossil is petrified wood.
> ...



here's a piece I have.  this actually came from the Spahn Ranch in So Cal


----------



## Sherry (Jun 21, 2014)

My son and I saw an interesting movie this afternoon...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eh-Rm-21YKA]THE RAILWAY MAN Trailer (Nicole Kidman - Colin Firth - 2014) - YouTube[/ame]

Then when we got home, he reminded me that we need to watch our traditional first day of summer movie...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUVnfaA-kpI]Stand By Me (trailer) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 21, 2014)

Sherry said:


> My son and I saw an interesting movie this afternoon...
> 
> THE RAILWAY MAN Trailer (Nicole Kidman - Colin Firth - 2014) - YouTube
> 
> ...



My daughter loved that movie.  Stand By Me.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 21, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



That is really pretty.  Earth colors infused with the rainbow.


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 21, 2014)

Sherry said:


> My son and I saw an interesting movie this afternoon...
> 
> THE RAILWAY MAN Trailer (Nicole Kidman - Colin Firth - 2014) - YouTube
> 
> ...


love that movie.  jaws is usually my start of the summer movie.  but stand by me is a must watch too.   reminds me of my childhood


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 21, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Went to see my Grand niece play baseball last night. Her team from the West side was playing my local girls team. I'm sure I'll be asked why I was on the wrong side of the field.....
> ...



Not quite, They are a new team though and have some bugs to work out. Like they have a catcher who is the best behind the plate but doesn't have the arm to throw fast to 2nd base when someone tries to steal. Coach assures me no other girl on the team could play catcher. Of course My Nieces Dad is the coach.....


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 21, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



I love to go and watch baseball.  My son in law and my nephew were both catchers on high school teams and I know how integral they are.  You have to be quick and focused.  

They'll get better.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm totally trashed. Spent 8 hours today helping a cousin move. The heat index had to be near 100F. 
I'm too old for this crap LOL.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 21, 2014)

IMPORTANT OFFICIAL ANNOUNCEMENT

Because it is the first day of summer, I feel that it is my duty to remind all the ladies that I am an Official and Certified Tan Line Inspector.  I have had extensive special training and can inspect a tan line with professionalism and honestly advise you of the status of your tan line.  I have also been trained in the skill of applying suntan lotion.  So, if you need my services, feel free to post a photo of your tan line in the coffee shop and I will give you an honest evaluation of your tan lines.  

That is all.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 21, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> IMPORTANT OFFICIAL ANNOUNCEMENT
> 
> Because it is the first day of summer, I feel that it is my duty to remind all the ladies that I am an Official and Certified Tan Line Inspector.  I have had extensive special training and can inspect a tan line with professionalism and honestly advise you of the status of your tan line.  I have also been trained in the skill of applying suntan lotion.  So, if you need my services, feel free to post a photo of your tan line in the coffee shop and I will give you an honest evaluation of your tan lines.
> 
> That is all.



I have no tan lines to inspect, but I appreciate the offer.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 21, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > IMPORTANT OFFICIAL ANNOUNCEMENT
> ...



I'm gasping for air here...  Maybe it's time I retired from active tan line inspecting.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 21, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



I'll let you carry my bags while we go shopping.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 21, 2014)

So the other job I called for, and was perhaps going to be offered a trial has been filled. I guess they picked the first person they liked, instead of going through everyone interested. A lot of disappointed folks out there, but oh well, at least I gave it a shot. 

Been to the gym, only spent ten minutes there as I forgot my towel - you must bring one with you and silly me, I forgot mine, so I couldn't stay. I went to the lake instead and had a run.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 22, 2014)

Sorry Noomi,  but keep plugging.  There will be just the right opportunity. . . 

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Margs mom, 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
Blackhawks mom, 
Newby's mom, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheilas friend Shirley,
Meister and his mom,
Testarosa
Drake's injured friend, 
PixieStix's sister, 
Hollie's stepdad, 
Coyote's father-in-law, 
Spoonie, Ringel, Sheila, and 007's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Avg-Joe & furry companion Boo
Pix,
Becki and Beckis hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and cousin,
Grandma and family dealing with death of extended family member,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Ollie's daughter Angie and his youngest brother,
Stat's aunt,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and Sunshine.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated


----------



## Sherry (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 22, 2014)

Good morning, everyone, and a happy Sunday to you!


Today's celeb no. 1 drinking coffee:








Sophia Bush (One Tree Hill)


Lovely lady.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 22, 2014)

Today's celeb no. 2 drinking coffee:








Formula-1 racer Bruno Senna.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 22, 2014)

And today's coffee funnies:














 [MENTION=42916]Derideo_Te[/MENTION]  














Y'all have a good Sunday!


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 22, 2014)

Sherry said:


>



I don't know if I'd like a waffle pb&j sandwich, but it might be good.  What's with the pretzels, though?  They wouldn't go with that!


----------



## Noomi (Jun 22, 2014)

Its getting cold here - how's the first day of summer for you guys?


----------



## Sherry (Jun 22, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I didn't get that either, but I love sucking the salt off a big old pretzel stick. That pb&j waffle sandwich needs a nice big glass of cold milk to go with it.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 22, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Its getting cold here - how's the first day of summer for you guys?





Cold.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 22, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Its getting cold here - how's the first day of summer for you guys?
> ...



Good. Glad to know you have bad weather like us!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 22, 2014)

It was warm and pleasant here yesterday.

So this morning I took Mrs Te to the pool. Unfortunately her ankle prevented her from kicking when she was doing the crawl. She is going to see a doctor and see if they can figure it out. I have to admit that even I am puzzled given where the swelling is. This is not your typical sprained ankle. 

That cup of coffee after the swim sure tastes good though! 

Have a pleasant Sunday and stay warm, Noomi!


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 22, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> It was warm and pleasant here yesterday.
> 
> So this morning I took Mrs Te to the pool. Unfortunately her ankle prevented her from kicking when she was doing the crawl. She is going to see a doctor and see if they can figure it out. I have to admit that even I am puzzled given where the swelling is. This is not your typical sprained ankle.
> 
> ...



It could be gout.  You can get it in your toe, ankle, knee ...  Very dibilitating and painful.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 22, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > It was warm and pleasant here yesterday.
> ...



Hmmm, never thought of that. I have suffered from gout in my toes and yes, debilitating and painful does describe it.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 22, 2014)

Good Morning, Coffee Shop!




Today in NW Ohio:

Chance of a shower or two during the morning, followed by partly cloudy skies this afternoon. High 81F. Winds SE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 30%.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 22, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



My son in law gets it.  He goes to the doc, gets 5 days of steroids but the pain is gone 15 minutes after taking the first one.  Get her seen.


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 22, 2014)

a sleepless night last night.  I hate when that happens.  every time I would start to fall asleep I would jump awake.  I think I finally fell asleep around 5 but was up by 6:30.  Now I'm dragging.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 22, 2014)

Good morning, Coffee Shop crew.  Had my coffee, have showered, shaved and got my church clothes on...  Beautiful day here.  Will be heading out for church soon.  Then will most likely take Mrs. BBD out to breakfast.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 22, 2014)

Just wondering...  Does anybody know where rabbits go when they go on vacation?


----------



## Mertex (Jun 22, 2014)

*Everyone:*


----------



## R.D. (Jun 22, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Just wondering...  Does anybody know where rabbits go when they go on vacation?



As a matter of fact I do...


----------



## 007 (Jun 22, 2014)

Younger sister and her significant other are coming over today and bringing Ma. Seems my sister's guy has installed a new tombstone tail light on his new Harley and has zero idea  how to wire it, so, the logical thing to do is take it over to her brother's shop who is a retired Harley Davidson Technician and have him do it... 

It's cool with me. I like doing that kinda stuff anyway. It'll give me a chance to get a good look at a 2013 Harley, see what's different. I know they all have 103 inch engines now.

And my big TX-NR808 Onkyo receiver has given up the ghost for the second time. First time the factory "repaired" it for free. I would have thought that they'd install upgraded parts and components that would ensure it would NEVER mess up again but no, they didn't. So it went outside and met an unflattering fate being smashed and trashed on my concrete driveway. That's the first receiver out of dozens I've owned in my life that ever had a problem. In that case, that is the last Onkyo I will ever buy. It's back to Denon for me. This is going to take it's place...


----------



## AquaAthena (Jun 22, 2014)

007 said:


> Younger sister and her significant other are coming over today and bringing Ma. Seems my sister's guy has installed a new tombstone tail light on his new Harley and has zero idea  how to wire it, so, the logical thing to do is take it over to her brother's shop who is a retired Harley Davidson Technician and have him do it...
> 
> It's cool with me. I like doing that kinda stuff anyway. It'll give me a chance to get a good look at a 2013 Harley, see what's different. I know they all have 103 inch engines now.
> 
> ...



  At least it isn't one of the new electric Harley Davidson's, in case they are for sale as of this post.  I will so miss the roar of the great Harley engine, when that happens...but I know the best ones will be around for a long time.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jun 22, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering...  Does anybody know where rabbits go when they go on vacation?
> ...


----------



## AquaAthena (Jun 22, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> a sleepless night last night.  I hate when that happens.  every time I would start to fall asleep I would jump awake.  I think I finally fell asleep around 5 but was up by 6:30.  Now I'm dragging.



Dang! Same here!!!  Awful. I will be dragging all day. It was too hot and humid to sleep well last night and the rest of the summer is supposed to be the same. Normally, we would expect this in September, only.  But I still say,_ everyday on the Oregon Coast is a beautiful day. _ ( It's the nights that suck... )


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 22, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  Like BBD we're both showered, shampooed, and at least I am dressed for church--Hombre will be shortly--and ready for church.  We'll probably attend a different one than the BBD's though.     And then to brunch with friend Dana.  Usually Aunt Betty goes with us too but she had house guests arriving last night so she planned to be with them this morning.

On the gout issue, yes, the few days of steroid treatment can knock down a bad gout attack, but we all know steroids have some of the world's worst side effects so they should be taken extremely sparingly.  And each gout attack does do some permanent damage to the joints and can eventually damage kidneys and cause kidney stones.   For those with recurring gout attacks--Hombre is a good example--there is a 60-yr-old drug call Allopurinol that keeps gout from occurring in almost all who take it.  Zero side effects for most people despite the 'you're gonna die if you take this drug' list they require all pharmaceuticals to post these days.  Prescription only but it's cheap.  One little bitty pill a day takes care of it.

Thinking about Noomi's winter and comparing it with our mid to high 90's that are common for us this time of year--that would be about 35 celsius for you Noomi- and thinking I'm not ready for winter again just yet.

Okay, one more cup of coffee and then off to church with us. . .


----------



## 007 (Jun 22, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > a sleepless night last night.  I hate when that happens.  every time I would start to fall asleep I would jump awake.  I think I finally fell asleep around 5 but was up by 6:30.  Now I'm dragging.
> ...



Well my heart goes out to my two dear CS friends that had a crappy nights sleep.

Maybe knowing that I slept really good last night will make you guys feel better...  ...


----------



## boedicca (Jun 22, 2014)

Mornin' All!

I'm getting over a touch of the stomach flu - and have hugely overcommited to three social events today.   Meh.


----------



## 007 (Jun 22, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Younger sister and her significant other are coming over today and bringing Ma. Seems my sister's guy has installed a new tombstone tail light on his new Harley and has zero idea  how to wire it, so, the logical thing to do is take it over to her brother's shop who is a retired Harley Davidson Technician and have him do it...
> ...


My MOTHER told me about the new electric Harley's yesterday. I haven't seen anything about them yet. But yes, I'm sure glad my tech days are over. 

THIS is a HARLEY...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 22, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Mornin' All!
> 
> I'm getting over a touch of the stomach flu - and have hugely overcommited to three social events today.   Meh.




Here's to wishing you a speedy recovery, [MENTION=4301]boedicca[/MENTION]

Mi sh'beyrach.

(Hebrew: get well)


----------



## AquaAthena (Jun 22, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Good morning, Coffee Shop crew.  Had my coffee, have showered, shaved and got my church clothes on...  Beautiful day here.  Will be heading out for church soon.  Then will most likely take Mrs. BBD out to breakfast.



I love your life, as I perceive it, BBD.  It is a _way of life_, that has been fading fast.


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 22, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > a sleepless night last night.  I hate when that happens.  every time I would start to fall asleep I would jump awake.  I think I finally fell asleep around 5 but was up by 6:30.  Now I'm dragging.
> ...



I get these frigging stomach cramps.  no idea what causes them.  they have plagued me for years though.  but they keep me awake.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jun 22, 2014)

007 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



 I've ridden on the back of the seat of one many times....


----------



## R.D. (Jun 22, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Like BBD we're both showered, shampooed, and at least I am dressed for church--Hombre will be shortly--and ready for church.  We'll probably attend a different one than the BBD's though.     .....
> 
> Okay, one more cup of coffee and then off to church with us. . .



 I'm betting  I'll be attending still another church.  They are all over the place


----------



## boedicca (Jun 22, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Mornin' All!
> ...




Thanks - I'm on the mend, just tired.   I'd love to stay in today and binge watch GOT...


----------



## boedicca (Jun 22, 2014)

007 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...





Very pretty!  We were at an auction a few weeks ago that had four gorgeous vintage Harleys on offer.  mr. boe wouldn't let me bid.  Big meanie.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 22, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



I'm not familiar with the American TV-acronyms anymore (truly). What is "GOT"?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 22, 2014)

Good morning.

I feel weird, not bad.

Just foggy this morning.

It will pass.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 22, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Good morning.
> 
> I feel weird, not bad.
> 
> ...




You need a big mug of coffee and a warm kiss from your wife.

That should do the trick, Jake!!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 22, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...





GOT =  Game Of Thrones.......


----------



## peach174 (Jun 22, 2014)

Good Morning !






We had a small break of really hot over the last couple of days. 98 to 99. 

Back today at 102 and Monday, Then 103 on Tuesday.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 22, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



I had no idea either.  Even given the name spelled out ...


----------



## Pogo (Jun 22, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Its getting cold here - how's the first day of summer for you guys?



Sunny at the moment in the mountains of WNC with a high every day of 79° (26°C).  Frequent rain predicted almost every day this week but sunny for now.  This is the wettest part of the Appalachian mountains and it gets a bit much sometimes but so far hasn't been enough to fungus the tomatoes.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 22, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Just wondering...  Does anybody know where rabbits go when they go on vacation?



Bunnysylvania?

Rabbit Hole Wyoming?

Hare-issonburg Virginia?

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 22, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, Coffee Shop crew.  Had my coffee, have showered, shaved and got my church clothes on...  Beautiful day here.  Will be heading out for church soon.  Then will most likely take Mrs. BBD out to breakfast.
> ...



I shudder to think what I would have become if it hadn't of been for Mrs. BBD.  According to her, I am a "rescued husband".  She said before we married my wardrobe was that of an assortment of clown suits.  She said I had no purpose in life except for hunting and fishing.  She said that I needed to own more dishes than a complete set of four service settings.  She said that there was no need for me to know every waitress in the diners in town.  She said that the proper thing to do is to balance your check book monthly - not semi-annually like I was used to doing.  She forced me into shaving every day.  Thanks to her, I have  become an outstanding member of the community.  Although babies still cry when they get close to me at least the young children no longer run away.  I owe it all to Mrs. BBD.  However, I must say that if she dies tomorrow, I will go back to only shaving once or twice a week.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 22, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering...  Does anybody know where rabbits go when they go on vacation?
> ...



Rabbit-Steu-benville...


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 22, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Like BBD we're both showered, shampooed, and at least I am dressed for church--Hombre will be shortly--and ready for church.  We'll probably attend a different one than the BBD's though.     And then to brunch with friend Dana.  Usually Aunt Betty goes with us too but she had house guests arriving last night so she planned to be with them this morning.
> 
> On the gout issue, yes, the few days of steroid treatment can knock down a bad gout attack, but we all know steroids have some of the world's worst side effects so they should be taken extremely sparingly.  And each gout attack does do some permanent damage to the joints and can eventually damage kidneys and cause kidney stones.   For those with recurring gout attacks--Hombre is a good example--there is a 60-yr-old drug call Allopurinol that keeps gout from occurring in almost all who take it.  Zero side effects for most people despite the 'you're gonna die if you take this drug' list they require all pharmaceuticals to post these days.  Prescription only but it's cheap.  One little bitty pill a day takes care of it.
> 
> ...



I agree with you about the gout prevention drugs. Ever since I started those I haven't had another attack. Apparently it is so cheap because it is just an extract from grape skins or something similar. Whatever it is it works and that is one medication I will take gladly considering the alternative and it's treatment. 

Today has turned out strange. It was clear and sunny and headed for 83. Now it is 75, heavily overcast and actually cool!  Going to take it easy today and have a little me time recharging and catching up on my reading. 

Sunday smiles!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 22, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  Like BBD we're both showered, shampooed, and at least I am dressed for church--Hombre will be shortly--and ready for church.  We'll probably attend a different one than the BBD's though.     And then to brunch with friend Dana.  Usually Aunt Betty goes with us too but she had house guests arriving last night so she planned to be with them this morning.
> ...




Good plan, good plan, good man, good man!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 22, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering...  Does anybody know where rabbits go when they go on vacation?
> ...



Warrenting DC via O'Hare airport?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 22, 2014)

lol....


----------



## peach174 (Jun 22, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...




They all go to the moon.  

In Japanese tradition, rabbits live on the Moon where they make mochi, the popular snack of mashed sticky rice.

In my case I think they all travel to my front and backyard where they dig holes. 
Cotton tails in the Front.
Jacks in the back.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 22, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Aggh  *O'Hare*, of course.  I hate you.   

And Warrention, Virginia.

I shoulda gone with not just Bunnysylvania but Intercourse Bunnysylvania...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 22, 2014)

Now, I wonder where I put my lucky Rabbit's-foot?



Hmmmm......


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 22, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


----------



## Pogo (Jun 22, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Not all of them -- I got some here.  But I'll send 'em your way Peach. 

Some people don't believe me but I can hear animals talk.  One day I heard one talking out the window -- sitting there in front of my budding garden plot was a rabbit, just taking it all in, musing "gee, it all looks so good, I don't know where to start!"

I went out and walked up behind him and asked, "can I help you?"

Rabbit says, "yeah, I just don't know where to start -- do you have a special today?  What do you recommend?"

"I recommend you get your bunny buns out of here!" and chased him up the hill into the woods.

A day or so later I hear a clumping sound outside.  Look out the window and there's a horse, in the same spot the rabbit had been, mumbling "Gee it all looks so good I don't know where to start..."

I stuck my head out the door and snapped "Hey!"
The horse put his head down, turned red and walked toward the driveway to graze on weeds over that way.

It's good to communicate with the animals.  I can't sit up all night waiting for deer like Ernie does though.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 22, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Rabbit Hash, KY

Okay, I googled..


----------



## Pogo (Jun 22, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Wait wait, I know.....


wait for it...




Easter Island!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 22, 2014)

"Karl"








"Herman"



------------------------------------------------------------------


Recipe for double-rabbit stew...... looking, looking...


Ok, [MENTION=42916]Derideo_Te[/MENTION] and [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION], run with the Hare cross-court!!


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 22, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Oh yeah.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 22, 2014)

8.8 KG (39 lbs)


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 22, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



We have wild hares around here. The babies are cute and watching them play in the Spring is fun. We had one who insisted upon having breakfast under the glass table on the patio. I guess he liked the idea of a sun roof!  The population is kept in check by the birds of prey and probably the foxes too.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 22, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Be sure to guard your backside.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 22, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> "Karl"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So that's what people are seeing when they spot Bigfoot prints in the woods.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 22, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Of course many of them visit Wonderland for the annual Mad Hatters festival.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 22, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...





Are you insinuating that I am a...


----------



## Sherry (Jun 22, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Your ass needs some serious grooming.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 22, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...





Are you the right one for the job?


----------



## Sherry (Jun 22, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Are you volunteering to be my guinea pig??


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 22, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Are you volunteering?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 22, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...




Please make the check out to....


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 22, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


----------



## Sherry (Jun 22, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Would you trust me with sharp objects around your ass??


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 22, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Drunk or sober?


----------



## Sherry (Jun 22, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Yes.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 22, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



 

You're hired!

Now please pick up my ass and get started!


----------



## Sherry (Jun 22, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Tah-dah!!


----------



## alan1 (Jun 22, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Just wondering...  Does anybody know where rabbits go when they go on vacation?



Depends upon whether or not he turns left at Albuquerque.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8TUwHTfOOU]Bugs Bunny Albuquerque - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 22, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



The last time Hombre and I went to DC, not only did we go via O'Hare both ways, but we flew in and out of Dulles which didn't make our daughter really happy since she practically lives on the Reagan runway.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 22, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Since you stopped over at O'Hare --- wouldn't you call that a "hop"?


----------



## peach174 (Jun 22, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering...  Does anybody know where rabbits go when they go on vacation?
> ...



See there ya go proof!!!
They all are suppose to turn left at Albuquerque, that's why they are in my front and backyard.
All accept Bugs Bunny.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 22, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering...  Does anybody know where rabbits go when they go on vacation?
> ...




Oh, those wascally, wascally scweenwiters!


----------



## Noomi (Jun 22, 2014)

Morning everyone! Can't believe I am up this early.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 22, 2014)

Morning Noomi !

You have a great Monday.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 22, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Morning Noomi !
> 
> You have a great Monday.



That I shall. After I go to work this afternoon for a whopping three hour shift. Lots of petrol to waste on that, lol.

How's your day been?


----------



## peach174 (Jun 22, 2014)

Noomi said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Morning Noomi !
> ...



Long and very Hot - 102 degrees or 38.9 Celsius.
Is your mouth healing well?
What time is it there?
It's 5:30 p.m. my time.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 22, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



About 12 degrees celsius here, middle of winter!
Mouth is healing well. 

And its 1.30am.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 22, 2014)

Noomi said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...




Wow
You are up really early 

Yes I heard that Perth got really, really cold.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 22, 2014)

Oh wait hang on I typed it wrong. Its 10.30am lol.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 22, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Oh wait hang on I typed it wrong. Its 10.30am lol.




That's OK. We all do typo's.

Sorry but I have to go now and cook dinner. I'll talk to you later.


----------



## Againsheila (Jun 22, 2014)

Evening all.  HOpe everyone is doing well.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 22, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Oh wait hang on I typed it wrong. Its 10.30am lol.
> ...









  Yes, we is.  Or they is.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 22, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Evening all.  HOpe everyone is doing well.



How are you holding up Sheila?


----------



## Sherry (Jun 22, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Hey, my shaved ass disappeared.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 22, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...




Please explain


----------



## Sherry (Jun 22, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



The link to De's shaved ass is not posting.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 22, 2014)

Oh how I hate our stupid dog.  Little rat is something like 8 months old now, and has actually been doing worse about doing his business outside recently.  It used to be that he really only pooped in the house, now he's peeing around the house as well.  I take the little bastard outside every hour to hour and a half, and still, he goes in the house.  Now he and the cat have picked up fleas.  I've bathed them probably 5 times in the past week, they each got a new flea collar, and each has been treated with Frontline.  I keep vacuuming the house, doing laundry, and still, more fleas.  It's bad enough with the cat, who I like.  With the dog, who I would like to never see again, it's extremely annoying.

Dogs suck!  

BBD excluded, of course.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 22, 2014)

Sherry said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...





As much as I like De...(and I do)...I do not want to see his shaved ass.  Ever.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 22, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



What about his chest??


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jun 22, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...




Are you bragging that you lost some weight?......


----------



## Mertex (Jun 22, 2014)

Sherry said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...




He was embarrased and went hiding....you did an awful job.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 22, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Oh how I hate our stupid dog.  Little rat is something like 8 months old now, and has actually been doing worse about doing his business outside recently.  It used to be that he really only pooped in the house, now he's peeing around the house as well.  I take the little bastard outside every hour to hour and a half, and still, he goes in the house.  Now he and the cat have picked up fleas.  I've bathed them probably 5 times in the past week, they each got a new flea collar, and each has been treated with Frontline.  I keep vacuuming the house, doing laundry, and still, more fleas.  It's bad enough with the cat, who I like.  With the dog, who I would like to never see again, it's extremely annoying.
> 
> Dogs suck!
> 
> BBD excluded, of course.



Yanno -- you may have to just bomb if they're established in the house somewhere.
Don't put it off.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 22, 2014)

It's been a long and beautiful day.......


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 23, 2014)

Dear Lord, I go to bed and then wake up and come back to read about people shaving peoples' asses.

Ok, I am gonna type in the url again:

www.usmessageboard....


----------



## Sherry (Jun 23, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Dear Lord, I go to bed and then wake up and come back about people shaving peoples' asses.
> 
> Ok, I am gonna type in the url again:
> 
> www.usmessageboard....



Perhaps you would have preferred...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 23, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Lord, I go to bed and then wake up and come back about people shaving peoples' asses.
> ...





Well, that is one really shaved, uh, animal!!!


(and yes, definitely preferred!)


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 23, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Margs mom, 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
Blackhawks mom, 
Newby's mom, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheilas friend Shirley,
Meister and his mom,
Testarosa
Drake's injured friend, 
PixieStix's sister, 
Hollie's stepdad, 
Coyote's father-in-law, 
Spoonie, Ringel, Sheila, and 007's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Avg-Joe & furry companion Boo
Pix,
Becki and Beckis hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and cousin,
Grandma and family dealing with death of extended family member,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Ollie's daughter Angie and his youngest brother,
Stat's aunt,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and Sunshine.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 23, 2014)

Good Monday morning to all of you!

In honor of "shaved asses" from last night ( ), welcome to SEXY MONDAY, folks!!


Today's sexy ladies drinking coffee:







(How many times did you have to look to actually find the cup of coffee?  )









*I am sensing that the menfolk still need to wake up today.*  Ok, one more, just for us:









I bet that's a shaved ass!!

 [MENTION=42916]Derideo_Te[/MENTION]   (grin)


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 23, 2014)

And, sexy dudes drinking coffee:








*I'm sensing that the wimmenzfolk also need to wake up a little more.*  Ok, here:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 23, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



Really, you ought to try riding one solo.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 23, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Now, I wonder where I put my lucky Rabbit's-foot?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm......



Wasn't so lucky for the rabbit, was it?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 23, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Now, I wonder where I put my lucky Rabbit's-foot?
> ...



There could be a three legged rabbit running around the forums right now. Better be on your guard!


----------



## Noomi (Jun 23, 2014)

Stat, can we see Bruno Mars drinking coffee tomorrow night please? Or B.O.B? If such photos exist, of course. 

Hope everyone is having a good evening.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 23, 2014)

C'mon, Monday isn't that bad is it?


----------



## Noomi (Jun 23, 2014)

^shit scary!


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 23, 2014)

*It's Monday!*

Good Morning Anyway


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 23, 2014)

Good morning, everybody.  It's going to be a great day so get up and have yourself a cup of coffee and then get your groove on.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 23, 2014)

Shaved critters...  Oh my.  If they have no fur, don't they get cold on a chilly morning?


----------



## Mertex (Jun 23, 2014)

*Everyone...*


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 23, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Stat, can we see Bruno Mars drinking coffee tomorrow night please? Or B.O.B? If such photos exist, of course.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good evening.




Dear USMB customer,


Your request has been forward to the Statalicioius Department of cool coffee drinking photos.

We will process your request as soon as possible.

In the meantime, here is some good music for you:



Thank you.

Stat, Director of Coffee Merriment, Mirth and RPA*.





_*Reputation Point Athletes _


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 23, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Shaved critters...  Oh my.  If they have no fur, don't they get cold on a chilly morning?




Not if you rub them down.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 23, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Now, I wonder where I put my lucky Rabbit's-foot?
> ...





ahhh, found it.


It was in my childhood box with the secret decoder ring!!!


----------



## Mertex (Jun 23, 2014)

Here you go, Noomi:


----------



## Jughead (Jun 23, 2014)

lol ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 23, 2014)

Good morning.  Got two thirds of a pot of coffee down, might need another.....
Brought the wife home (to my dad's place) yesterday so she could get some real rest, at least here I won't wake her up every hour or two to take vitals.  The cats are happy she's home and won't leave her alone....... 
Have lot's of cleaning to do here before the family starts arriving tomorrow for my parent's funeral and, while we don't need it just this minute, have to de-winterize the swamp cooler.  My dad had installed A/C with a heat pump but it turns the basement into an icebox while barely cooling the upstairs so it hasn't been used since the first time he turned it on last year.  Well, got to get busy.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## Spoonman (Jun 23, 2014)

Sherry said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



my chest is shaved


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 23, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



If you wax, it will last longer.


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 23, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Oh i tried that once.  but only once


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 23, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  Enjoying coffee, waiting for the Naproxen to kick in and then need to wash area rugs, furniture throws and generally clear out the clutter in the great room in advance of the carpet cleaners due to arrive later this morning.  Then a week from today we are having a cleaning service in to clean the house top to bottom, inside out.  As much as Hombre and I hate to admit it, we just can't do the heavy housework any more.  Or maybe we just don't want to.     Anyhow it will be good to get it done.

Hope everybody is having a good Monday and kicking off a good week.  Weather is toasty and windless here but not unbearably hot and quite pleasant.  Still waiting for the monsoon to arrive within the next few weeks though.

Okay. . . onward. . . .MUSH!!!   (Or whatever would be appropriate there. . . .)


----------



## AquaAthena (Jun 23, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


----------



## AquaAthena (Jun 23, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> C'mon, Monday isn't that bad is it?



I <3 Mondays.  _ Monday, Monday so good to me.  _


----------



## Pogo (Jun 23, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > C'mon, Monday isn't that bad is it?
> ...



Yabbut -- every other day.. every other day of the week is fine.

Yeah.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 23, 2014)

Anybody else notice how the days are getting shorter?

Other than High Autumn, when the leaves are at their peak color and the air has a bit of a nip in it, these days of the year are my favorite.  Soft summer evenings that begin around 9:15 or so when the first of the fire flies (lightening bugs as they are known in these parts) start to shimmer on lawns and delight little kids, festivals with forbidden carnival food, ripe Bing cherries and the earliest sweet corn are at the farmer's markets, and the aroma of suntan oil, rival only to the smell of a new car fills the nostrils.

The downside to Summer is gasoline.  It fuels lawn mowers and blatting motorcycles and other devices making an unwanted din disturbing a nap on the hammock.  Mosquitoes buzzing in your ears and tormenting those to whom they have a special attraction.  The sticky night air that makes you sweat rather than sleep in bed.  These are the things that slightly reduce summer fun.

I learned today that the June full moon is called the Mead Moon.  There is a saint protecting bee keepers and this time of year the hives are full of honey.  Honey was fermented to produce mead.  That's where the term 'honeymoon' comes from.  The June bride and grooms are out celebrating the Mead Moon without even knowing about it.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 23, 2014)

Good Afternoon Everybody!
Been busy this morning! 

Since I missed Monday Morning grins I have chosen-
This Afternoons short film entertainment


----------



## Jughead (Jun 23, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> *Anybody else notice how the days are getting shorter?*


The thought had crossed my mind, but I try not to think about it. I prefer to be in denial rather than acknowledge the days getting shorter ...


----------



## Mertex (Jun 23, 2014)

I've been busy buying groceries this morning.  I hate that chore.  We only go once a month or maybe once every 6 weeks, but it seems to come around way to fast.   We make the 30 mile trek to the Base commissary and buy all the cleaning supplies, and frozen goods, (few vegetables....as I like to buy them right before I'm going to use them).   The rest of the time we use the neighborhood grocery store for whatever we're out of.

I use coupons too, a chore to cut and sort....but I usually save about $30 to $40 bucks.  Seems like the coupons I use the most are getting rarer and rarer....newspaper full of coupons for hair color, bug sprays and other stuff that I don't need much of.  Today I only saved $25 because the Commissary doesn't carry all the "new" brands coming out....

Anyway, I needed to get stuff for the 4th of July....having family over, going to need a lot of food, sodas, toilet paper....argh............


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 23, 2014)

Mondays, Bloody Mondays!

There I was thinking all was going way too smoothly and then the "fire drill" started! Been waiting to hear from another dept when they are going to do a deployment and suddenly via the grapevine I hear that they are doing it on Wednesday!  When were they going to notify us? After everything came crashing down because without co-ordination everything breaks? 

Needless to say it was some genius in the executive suite making an arbitrary decision without consulting anyone. So I activate the fire drill protocol so as to avoid the problem and then as I am leaving I hear that he has changed his mind! WTF?

I need something stronger than a coffee!


----------



## Mertex (Jun 23, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mondays, Bloody Mondays!
> 
> There I was thinking all was going way too smoothly and then the "fire drill" started! Been waiting to hear from another dept when they are going to do a deployment and suddenly via the grapevine I hear that they are doing it on Wednesday!  When were they going to notify us? After everything came crashing down because without co-ordination everything breaks?
> 
> ...




How about a Margarita?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 23, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Good Afternoon Everybody!
> Been busy this morning!
> 
> Since I missed Monday Morning grins I have chosen-
> ...







And now we know we we sometimes wake up with terrible headaches.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 23, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Good Afternoon Everybody!
> ...



Tell me about it....not to mention sore muscles and back pain.........


----------



## Jughead (Jun 23, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I've been busy buying groceries this morning.  I hate that chore.  We only go once a month or maybe once every 6 weeks, but it seems to come around way to fast.   We make the 30 mile trek to the Base commissary and buy all the cleaning supplies, and frozen goods, (few vegetables....as I like to buy them right before I'm going to use them).   The rest of the time we use the neighborhood grocery store for whatever we're out of.
> 
> I use coupons too, a chore to cut and sort....but I usually save about $30 to $40 bucks.  Seems like the coupons I use the most are getting rarer and rarer....newspaper full of coupons for hair color, bug sprays and other stuff that I don't need much of.  Today I only saved $25 because the Commissary doesn't carry all the "new" brands coming out....
> 
> *Anyway, I needed to get stuff for the 4th of July....having family over, going to need a lot of food, sodas, toilet paper....argh............*


Don't forget the fireworks...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 23, 2014)

Oh boy am I tired and sore.....  My back is killing me.  Been goin' all day and still only got about half of my list done.  There's an extra fridge/freezer in the garage my dad unplugged months ago....  Something had spilled in it and he didn't completely empty it out.  I literally had to dismantle (not just remove) all the shelves, take the door "fences" off the door storage alcoves and scrub everything with bleach.
I plugged it back in for when everyone starts arriving tomorrow so we have extra food storage room.  I also want to empty out the chest freezer and defrost/ clean it so I need the extra space in the fridge/freezer.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 23, 2014)

Good night everybody.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## Againsheila (Jun 23, 2014)

So bored, and my butt hurts from sitting so much.  3 and 1/2 weeks to go.  Please don't let there be any complications.  I don't think I can stand being off my feet for any longer.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jun 23, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Oh boy am I tired and sore.....  My back is killing me.  Been goin' all day and still only got about half of my list done.  There's an extra fridge/freezer in the garage my dad unplugged months ago....  Something had spilled in it and he didn't completely empty it out.  I literally had to dismantle (not just remove) all the shelves, take the door "fences" off the door storage alcoves and scrub everything with bleach.
> I plugged it back in for when everyone starts arriving tomorrow so we have extra food storage room.  I also want to empty out the chest freezer and defrost/ clean it so I need the extra space in the fridge/freezer.




That's a lot of work....you need to relax some...


----------



## Noomi (Jun 23, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> So bored, and my butt hurts from sitting so much.  3 and 1/2 weeks to go.  Please don't let there be any complications.  I don't think I can stand being off my feet for any longer.



Fingers crossed for you, Sheila. You are nearly halfway!


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 24, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Enjoying coffee, waiting for the Naproxen to kick in and then need to wash area rugs, furniture throws and generally clear out the clutter in the great room in advance of the carpet cleaners due to arrive later this morning.  Then a week from today we are having a cleaning service in to clean the house top to bottom, inside out.  As much as Hombre and I hate to admit it, we just can't do the heavy housework any more.  *Or maybe we just don't want to.*    Anyhow it will be good to get it done.
> 
> Hope everybody is having a good Monday and kicking off a good week.  Weather is toasty and windless here but not unbearably hot and quite pleasant.  Still waiting for the monsoon to arrive within the next few weeks though.
> 
> Okay. . . onward. . . .MUSH!!!   (Or whatever would be appropriate there. . . .)


I hear you.  I just don't want to do the heavy cleaning anymore. I finally broke down and asked about the house cleaning service available in my building. Found out it wasn't all that much and signed up. They come in once a week for a monthly charge that is about the same as going out to a nice lunch.  I'm so  happy. Haven't had the heavy cleaning equipment out for a month now.  I will do some sweeping (my floors are all tile except for a few area rugs) and 'Swiftering' the kitchen floor, but that's about all. It's wonderful!  And it has motivated me to keep things from getting cluttered so they don't have any obstacles when they are cleaning.  It's a whole new world!


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 24, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Oh how I hate our stupid dog.  Little rat is something like 8 months old now, and has actually been doing worse about doing his business outside recently.  It used to be that he really only pooped in the house, now he's peeing around the house as well.  I take the little bastard outside every hour to hour and a half, and still, he goes in the house.  Now he and the cat have picked up fleas.  I've bathed them probably 5 times in the past week, they each got a new flea collar, and each has been treated with Frontline.  I keep vacuuming the house, doing laundry, and still, more fleas.  It's bad enough with the cat, who I like.  With the dog, who I would like to never see again, it's extremely annoying.
> 
> Dogs suck!
> 
> BBD excluded, of course.



You might try this:

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/No-Bad-Dogs-The-Woodhouse/dp/0671541854]No Bad Dogs: The Woodhouse Way: Barbara Woodhouse: 9780671541859: Amazon.com: Books[/ame]


I got my dog when she was a year old and used it to train her.  She was a very well behaved dog all her life.  Also, get a neutralizing odor remover to eliminate odor and prevent him from soiling the area again.

As far as the fleas, I agree with Pogo: you need to break down and flea bomb the house. Then give the dog a flea bath: my dad used sheep dip on our dogs and cats.  And I'd take the dog to the vet and get the flea treatment he/she advises.  Good luck.

My last cat, I kept indoors for the last 5-6 years or so of his life.  One of the best things about it, besides it keeping him safe, was that he no longer needed any flea treatments.  Much better for his health.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 24, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Margs mom, 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
Blackhawks mom, 
Newby's mom, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheilas friend Shirley,
Meister and his mom,
Testarosa
Drake's injured friend, 
PixieStix's sister, 
Hollie's stepdad, 
Coyote's father-in-law, 
Spoonie, Ringel, Sheila, and 007's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Avg-Joe & furry companion Boo
Pix,
Becki and Beckis hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and cousin,
Grandma and family dealing with death of extended family member,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Ollie's daughter Angie and his youngest brother,
Stat's aunt,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and Sunshine.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 24, 2014)

Good Morning everyone, and a happy Tuesday to you. I consider Tuesday to be the glue that connects Hell-Monday with Hump-Wednesday!!!


*Sexy Coffee* series continues today.


Here, for the menfolk, two sexxxxy ladies drinking coffee (ooh, la, la):






That pic is from this article about aphrodasiac-coffee:

First aphrodisiac coffee hits the UK | Metro News




-and-







(yes, I like brunettes!)


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 24, 2014)

And for the ladyfolk,  sexy dudes drinking coffee:







-and-






-and- 

in honor of  [MENTION=38085]Noomi[/MENTION] 's request for a Bruno Mars coffee pic:








Sorry, Noomi, that's the best I can do for now...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 24, 2014)

And today's coffee funnies:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 24, 2014)

In case you've ever wondered what "Tuesday" means:

Tuesday - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> The name Tuesday derives from the Old English "Tiwesdæg" and literally means "Tiw's Day".[1] Tiw is the Old English form of the Proto-Germanic god *Tîwaz, or Týr in Norse,* a god of war and law*.[2][3] *Tîwaz derives from the Proto-Indo-European base *dei-, *dey&#257;-, *d&#299;dy&#257;-, meaning 'to shine', whence comes also such words as "deity".[4]
> 
> The Latin name *dies Martis ("day of Mars")* is equivalent to the Greek &#7969;&#956;&#941;&#961;&#945; &#7948;&#961;&#949;&#969;&#962;. In most languages with Latin origins (Italian,[5] French,[6] Spanish,[7] Catalan,[8] Romanian,[9] Galician,[10] Sardinian,[11] Corsican,[12] but not Portuguese[13]), the day is named after Mars, the Ancient Greek Ares &#7948;&#961;&#951;&#962; .




And in German, although the modern meaning appears to be something else, the original meaning is essentially the same:

The days of the week, in German @Yearlyglot.com



> Tuesday - Dienstag
> 
> 
> The verb dienen means "to serve", so the modern meaning of Dienstag is "day of service", but it appears to have originally come from the Latin *dies Martes*, simply changing in pronunciation and spelling over time.










So, if you ever feel like you are on the warpath on a Tuesday, now you know why!


----------



## Noomi (Jun 24, 2014)

Tuesday to me means the first day of the karate week!


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 24, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Tuesday to me means the first day of the karate week!



So Noomi, are you like a butt kicker with a pleasant attitude now?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 24, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> So bored, and my butt hurts from sitting so much.  3 and 1/2 weeks to go.  Please don't let there be any complications.  I don't think I can stand being off my feet for any longer.



Couldn't you just walk around on you knees, it would just take longer to get there...


I was going to mention your "butt hurts" but it wouldn't be prudent


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 24, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.
> 
> And we're still keeping vigil for
> Harper (Save's granddaughter),
> ...



Where is Sunshine, I wonder


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 24, 2014)

It's like 4 o'clock, I guess I should quit being irresponsible and go to bed...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 24, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> It's like 4 o'clock, I guess I should quit being irresponsible and go to bed...




Naaw, live a little...


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 24, 2014)

And on the 8th day, after He rested, God created coffee and it was good - very very good.


----------



## Jughead (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jughead (Jun 24, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> It's like 4 o'clock, I guess I should quit being irresponsible and go to bed...


Who needs sleep? Just have a few Red Bulls ... problem solved ...


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 24, 2014)

Sometimes I can be bad.  I feel like being bad today.  So, unless somebody leaves 12 dog treats in a plain brown paper bag beside the old oak tree in the park, tomorrow morning I am going to chew the plug off of the coffee pot.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Spoonman (Jun 24, 2014)

considering i have a short week, today is my hump day   lol


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 24, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Sometimes I can be bad.  I feel like being bad today.  So, unless somebody leaves 12 dog treats in a plain brown paper bag beside the old oak tree in the park, tomorrow morning I am going to chew the plug off of the coffee pot.




It's a dawg's life, bud...


----------



## R.D. (Jun 24, 2014)

Happy Tuesady all!

I was doing a little -very little - work in the yard this morning a found a four leafed clover.  Yay!!   I want to share the good luck with all my CS friends and take this as a sign I don't need to do gardening.   Unlike so many talented gardeners here, I hate it


----------



## peach174 (Jun 24, 2014)

Morning!

Happy Tuesday !


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 24, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.
> ...



I don't know.  With her serious medical condition, I am concerned.  She checked in with one post on Becki's quilting thread months ago and nothing since.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 24, 2014)

And good morning everybody.  I am happy it is only Tuesday because I need ALL the days between now and the weekend.  I want to  clean out cupboards and remove as much clutter from the house as we can bear to part with.  No simple feat that and I just don't have as much get up and go as I wish I had and used to have.  Hombre says his got up and went.

But for now, finishing up the second cup of coffee and planning what to tackle next.  Everybody have a great Tuesday.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 24, 2014)

Before Mrs. BBD left this morning to go to the church and quilt with the ladies I told her of my plan to hold the Coffee Shop hostage along with the ransom plan for the 12 dog treats.  She said if I went through with it she would give me a flea bath using cold water.  After careful consideration, the scam has been canceled.  No cold flea baths for me.  Instead, I will buy every body coffee tomorrow morning and promise to be a good doggie from here out.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 24, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> And good morning everybody.  I am happy it is only Tuesday because I need ALL the days between now and the weekend.  I want to  clean out cupboards and remove as much clutter from the house as we can bear to part with.  No simple feat that and I just don't have as much get up and go as I wish I had and used to have.  Hombre says his got up and went.
> 
> But for now, finishing up the second cup of coffee and planning what to tackle next.  Everybody have a great Tuesday.



I'm sore from yesterday and still only got a fraction of what I wanted to do done.  At least the upstairs is relatively clean.  The family members should start showing up soon so I showered and shaved so I don't look like I just came off the street into a halfway house.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 24, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Anybody else notice how the days are getting shorter?
> 
> Other than High Autumn, when the leaves are at their peak color and the air has a bit of a nip in it, these days of the year are my favorite.  Soft summer evenings that begin around 9:15 or so when the first of the fire flies (lightening bugs as they are known in these parts) start to shimmer on lawns and delight little kids, festivals with forbidden carnival food, ripe Bing cherries and the earliest sweet corn are at the farmer's markets, and the aroma of suntan oil, rival only to the smell of a new car fills the nostrils.
> 
> ...



Did you say 'mead'?  Yup, l now have five batches in various stages of completion.  The first  week my girls were here, I racked the strawberry mead for the first time.  If it tastes like is smells...uummm, um, good!  Anybody getting married soon?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 24, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I've been busy buying groceries this morning.  I hate that chore.  We only go once a month or maybe once every 6 weeks, but it seems to come around way to fast.   We make the 30 mile trek to the Base commissary and buy all the cleaning supplies, and frozen goods, (few vegetables....as I like to buy them right before I'm going to use them).   The rest of the time we use the neighborhood grocery store for whatever we're out of.
> 
> I use coupons too, a chore to cut and sort....but I usually save about $30 to $40 bucks.  Seems like the coupons I use the most are getting rarer and rarer....newspaper full of coupons for hair color, bug sprays and other stuff that I don't need much of.  Today I only saved $25 because the Commissary doesn't carry all the "new" brands coming out....
> 
> Anyway, I needed to get stuff for the 4th of July....having family over, going to need a lot of food, sodas, toilet paper....argh............



My daughter finally brought me around to the commissary.  I've always kind of bought stuff I need as I need it at the local supermarket.  But after seeing how much less expensive almost everything is at the commissary, and their incredible selection of "foreign" foodstuffs, I'm sold.  It's right on my way home from work, too.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 24, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > I've been busy buying groceries this morning.  I hate that chore.  We only go once a month or maybe once every 6 weeks, but it seems to come around way to fast.   We make the 30 mile trek to the Base commissary and buy all the cleaning supplies, and frozen goods, (few vegetables....as I like to buy them right before I'm going to use them).   The rest of the time we use the neighborhood grocery store for whatever we're out of.
> ...



I would shop at the commissary often but unfortunately it is 100 miles from where I live.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 24, 2014)

Jughead said:


>



Ah!  Gomez Addams.  He was my role model before Calvin was invented.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 24, 2014)

Giving some serious thought to taking a nap...


----------



## R.D. (Jun 24, 2014)

Don't over think things like that BBD.  Best to go with your first instinct


----------



## Pogo (Jun 24, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> In case you've ever wondered what "Tuesday" means:
> 
> Tuesday - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...



True --- alone among the Romance languages, Portuguese dropped the weekday pagan names and uses numbers.  What's more it names weekdays as 'off' days:

Tuesday is _Terça-feira_ (literally "second 'fair' or off-day) -- abbreviated in fact as "2ª"
Wed: _Quarta-feira_ (third fair) (3ª - etc)
Thurs: Quinta-feira (fourth)
Fri: Sexta-feira (fifth)


_Sábado_ and _Domingo_ retain the religious reference -- and in an indirect way, so do the weekdays:

>>According to a widely accepted explanation, the change from pagan names to the current terms was initiated by Martinho de Dume, a sixth-century bishop of Braga, in what is Portugal today, and based on full observance of an Easter week.

Domingo (Sunday) has its origin in the Latin expression for the Day of the Lord. Saturday was named for the Hebrew word Shabbat. The other days, which mean second to sixth fair literally, would come from the Latin terms for &#8220;second day in which one shouldn&#8217;t work&#8221; (in observance of Easter week). Compare to the Portuguese word for vacation &#8211; férias. <<​(daqui)

Gotta love a culture that has two days for the weekend and five more for "off days".


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 24, 2014)

Every time I lay down to take a nap the telephone rings...  I'm wide awake now.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 24, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



It would be nice if members would present updates on the list you've respectfully presented day in, day out.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 24, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Every time I lay down to take a nap the telephone rings...  I'm wide awake now.



Umm turn off the ringer... perhaps

I rarely answer the phone and carrying my cell phone around is a no no..


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 24, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



About 65 miles for us. We used to go alot, at least once a month, but since Mrs O quit going shopping i haven't felt like making the drive.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 24, 2014)

Small world Lumpy. I was just thinking about that.

Little brother can probably come off the list last i heard he was learning to eat. Hard to explain since I don't understand it.
Daughter we just don't know. getting information from anyone in her family is like selling ice to Eskimos.


----------



## Againsheila (Jun 24, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > So bored, and my butt hurts from sitting so much.  3 and 1/2 weeks to go.  Please don't let there be any complications.  I don't think I can stand being off my feet for any longer.
> ...



Gee, the sympathy around here is astounding...

I've adopted a new theme song for the duration...


----------



## Mertex (Jun 24, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  Enjoying coffee, waiting for the Naproxen to kick in and then need to wash area rugs, furniture throws and generally clear out the clutter in the great room in advance of the carpet cleaners due to arrive later this morning.  Then a week from today we are having a cleaning service in to clean the house top to bottom, inside out.  As much as Hombre and I hate to admit it, we just can't do the heavy housework any more.  *Or maybe we just don't want to.*    Anyhow it will be good to get it done.
> ...



Damn, you all are just getting me all convinced that I should look into some company coming in and doing my cleaning.....I don't do as much as I used to....with just me and Mr. Mertex....we don't make much of a mess...except for the cats...but Mr. Mertex looks after them, cleans their litter boxes and feeds them....

I'm having family over for the 4th, (the whole week),  so I've been cleaning all the bedrooms, getting them ready, and I noticed some dust had accumulated in some areas, but it hadn't bothered me nearly as much as it used to when I was younger....I guess I've been doing just enough to get by....oh my....but that idea of having someone come in and do some heavy duty cleaning at least once a month sounds really good.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 24, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > I've been busy buying groceries this morning.  I hate that chore.  We only go once a month or maybe once every 6 weeks, but it seems to come around way to fast.   We make the 30 mile trek to the Base commissary and buy all the cleaning supplies, and frozen goods, (few vegetables....as I like to buy them right before I'm going to use them).   The rest of the time we use the neighborhood grocery store for whatever we're out of.
> ...




Just the price of cereal at our local supermarket makes me want to take that long dreaded trip.  I don't care much for their meat....except for boneless chicken breasts and ground meat....and the vegetables sometimes are not that good looking, but the rest, it's silly for us not to take advantage of the lower prices.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 24, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I guess we're lucky.  I used to go all the way to Fort Sam Houston (35 miles away) because Randolph AFB's commissary was old and had all these separate little rooms, didn't have the supermarket feel....but since they remodeled it....it's just like a regular supermarket, and at least 12 miles closer.  We also have Lackland AFB, but that is way too far for me.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 24, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Sometimes I can be bad.  I feel like being bad today.  So, unless somebody leaves 12 dog treats in a plain brown paper bag beside the old oak tree in the park, tomorrow morning I am going to chew the plug off of the coffee pot.



You may get a shock..


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 24, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



It's just been a silly day around here today.  You seem a little better?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 24, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



I have humor mixed with sympathy...I'm odd that way..


----------



## Pogo (Jun 24, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes I can be bad.  I feel like being bad today.  So, unless somebody leaves 12 dog treats in a plain brown paper bag beside the old oak tree in the park, tomorrow morning I am going to chew the plug off of the coffee pot.
> ...



Are you ... positive?

I have a French Press.  Don't need no plug.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 24, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Wow a French press.  You all are really serious about your coffee.  I like that.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jun 25, 2014)

That time has come again.....


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 25, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I thought I had done a pretty good job cleaning my place before the daughter arrived.  Yesterday, after we had returned from the "country" place, she went to work cleaning like it hadn't been done in forever.  I can still remember when she couldn't be bothered to put a food wrapper into the trash when the can was right under the counter where she laid the empty wrapper.  I suppose I'll now have to try to keep the place as clean as it is now.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 25, 2014)

Mertex said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I am amazed at the quality available at the commissary here.  The selection of frozen fish puts the local fresh markets to shame.  The also offer a lot of things that are difficult to find otherwise.  I bought a beef femur for my dog for less than $4.  That item costs me around $12 at the local pet supply store or super market.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 25, 2014)

Long day.  Dinner is in the oven, the girls are occupied.  Tomorrow is their last day here, they are leaving tomorrow night.  I'm thinking I'll most likely be a bit lonely for a while.  It's been lots of fun.  This afternoon, the girls went to get their hair trimmed, my daughter go hers styled.  I let myself be talked into getting my locks trimmed.  I am still not wanting a butch cut.  Nice lady took about an inch off, evened things up and turned out to be a "goat lady".  At least the conversation was lively.  I confess, I cannot recall the last time I had my hair "styled", or even cut.
Still so much left undone.  There seems never to be quite enough time, does there.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 25, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheilas friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, Sheila, and 007's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Beckis hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and cousin,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Ollie's daughter Angie and his youngest brother,
Stat's aunt,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and Sunshine.







P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.   This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 25, 2014)

Good morning, everyone and Happy Humpday to you!

SEXY WEEK continues with two pics per gender 


Today's sexy ladies with coffee:






Marilyn being served coffee on the set...








Oooh, la, la!!!


There ya go, gents.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 25, 2014)

Today's sexy gents with coffee:






Ahhh, Frankie!









There ya go, ladies.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 25, 2014)

And today's coffee funnies:



















Have a good one. Only 48 hours until TGIF!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 25, 2014)

Good morning, Stats!
How're things on your half of the world?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Jughead (Jun 25, 2014)

Morning all!

Happy National Catfish Day folks!







Good way to celebrate would be of course to have some fried catfish...


----------



## R.D. (Jun 25, 2014)

Sad, but true


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 25, 2014)

good morning folks


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 25, 2014)

Emergency situation here this morning.  Only enough coffee left for one cup.  Need to go to the store ASAP!  Driving after having only one cup of coffee could be tricky.  Must speak to the supply sergeant, Mrs. BBD.  How could she let a  thing like this happen?  She doesn't drink coffee so I'm sure it's not an emergency to her.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 25, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Good morning, Stats!
> How're things on your half of the world?



Hey, [MENTION=31362]gallantwarrior[/MENTION] - things are well with me, especially professionally.

Sorry for the somewhat delayed response: I often leave the computer on and am still officially online, but conducting business elsewhere.

How is life in the big land of the Inuits??


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 25, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Happy National Catfish Day folks!
> 
> ...





*Food!!!!*

_(Now, you know I am gonna rep you for the delish catfish!!!)_


----------



## R.D. (Jun 25, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Emergency situation here this morning.  Only enough coffee left for one cup.  Need to go to the store ASAP!  Driving after having only one cup of coffee could be tricky.  Must speak to the supply sergeant, Mrs. BBD.  How could she let a  thing like this happen?  She doesn't drink coffee so I'm sure it's not an emergency to her.



She sounds a tad passive aggressive...what did you do???


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 25, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Emergency situation here this morning.  Only enough coffee left for one cup.  Need to go to the store ASAP!  Driving after having only one cup of coffee could be tricky.  Must speak to the supply sergeant, Mrs. BBD.  How could she let a  thing like this happen?  She doesn't drink coffee so I'm sure it's not an emergency to her.
> ...



I asked her if she would like to go shopping with me at Walmart later this morning and maybe have some lunch on the way home.  Never, ever, toss gasoline on a fire!


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 25, 2014)

two more days til vacation starts.  I really need this one.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 25, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



That's true.  We save over 20% just shopping there....then considering I use coupons, I really save a lot.  They may be slow getting in some newer brands, but I usually find everything I need.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jun 25, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Emergency situation here this morning.  Only enough coffee left for one cup.  Need to go to the store ASAP!  Driving after having only one cup of coffee could be tricky.  Must speak to the supply sergeant, Mrs. BBD.  How could she let a  thing like this happen?  She doesn't drink coffee so I'm sure it's not an emergency to her.
> ...


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 25, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> two more days til vacation starts.  I really need this one.



Hang in there Spoonman and once it gets here, enjoy every minute so it lasts a long time.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jun 25, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> two more days til vacation starts.  I really need this one.



Two more days and I step up, working more hours in our tourist area...lol;  `Tis the other kind of season...


----------



## Mertex (Jun 25, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...




You're a very smart man, BBD.   Tis best to not upset the hand that feeds you.....sort of...


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jun 25, 2014)

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 25, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Happy Friday everyone!




Whu...?!?!?!?


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 25, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Happy Friday everyone!



Hey you.  

Aren't you a little early?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 25, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...





Well, Big Black Dogs know what a doghouse looks like, right???


----------



## Mertex (Jun 25, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...




When mamma ain't happy, ain't nobody happy......


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 25, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...




And they call us the stronger sex.  Ain't so, ain't so!!!


----------



## Mertex (Jun 25, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Er......I think that was in "body odor"......


----------



## Pogo (Jun 25, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


>



Cheer up Sarge -- here ya go:

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3jnymeJof4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3jnymeJof4[/ame]

(thanx to Kiwiman for the feed)


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 25, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  Life is good though now I'm thinking catfish in a bourbon batter would taste really good.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 25, 2014)

Morning!!!!

Wednesday's smiles


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jun 25, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Friday everyone!
> ...



Oh...sorry...every day is Friday for me. Every meal is a picnic.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 25, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...



That's one of the things I like about you.  You're so positive.


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 25, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > two more days til vacation starts.  I really need this one.
> ...



i will do my best to do just that.  hopefully the weather will cooperate.  lots of early mornings on the beach to catch the sunrise. Some kayaking in the bay.  One night we have a dinner cruise planned that goes around the bay.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 25, 2014)

Mertex said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I'm not all into newer brands, so I'm fine with that.  Prices are getting so outrageous that I may have to start clipping coupons, though.  I cannot _believe_ how much less I get for my money lately.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 25, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Those are so fun.  Hope you picked a good night.


----------



## Jughead (Jun 25, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Life is good though now I'm thinking catfish in a bourbon batter would taste really good.


It would indeed. That would go well with some fries and coleslaw.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 25, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  Life is good though now I'm thinking catfish in a bourbon batter would taste really good.
> ...




Naw.

German Potato-Salad and, of course, German Cole-Slaw or cold Sauerkraut!!!


----------



## Againsheila (Jun 25, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Except for the big pink cast on my foot, I am feeling better.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 25, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...




Can I sign your cast?!?!?!


I love doing that!!!


BTW, Againsheila, Mi Sh'Beyrach!!

(Get well!!!)


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 25, 2014)

I have just decided. Ears are ugly.


----------



## Againsheila (Jun 25, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



you could have stopped at "I'm odd."  Just saying.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 25, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> I have just decided. Ears are ugly.




And what about Adam's Apples???
External occipital protuberances??
Spleens?


----------



## Jughead (Jun 25, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


That all sounds great. All that would go really well at a picnic or a cookout. BBQed hot dogs with sauerkraut and/or coleslaw. Potato salad on the side. Of course we  musn't forget the catfish...


----------



## 007 (Jun 25, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


That's why I grow some of my own. These are a couple of the first Super Roma tomatoes coming... I have Bonnies Best Hybrid and Goliath coming too...






... and the Romaine lettuce is really busting out too... I love my salads, and there's nothing like fresh, home grown veggies. The stuff in the store doesn't even come close as far as flavor...


----------



## Againsheila (Jun 25, 2014)

Going back to the doctor tomorrow.  Any bets on what color cast I come home with?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 25, 2014)

jughead said:


> statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > jughead said:
> ...




*food!!!!*


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 25, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Going back to the doctor tomorrow.  Any bets on what color cast I come home with?




I hear that *green* is the color of hope.... 


"Grün ist die Farbe der Hoffnung"...





So, do I getta sign it???


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 25, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...











Uh, we're all a little odd...


----------



## peach174 (Jun 25, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Going back to the doctor tomorrow.  Any bets on what color cast I come home with?



Purple


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 25, 2014)

Well, Ladies and Germs, I've had better days.  Late this morning, I was T-Boned by a young girl pulling out of a McDonald's parking lot.  She turned left, but must have missed the text she was either receiving or sending that it's prudent to at least glance to the right prior to the actual turn.  No one was injured, but I think that girl should see an optometrist as soon as possible.

the up side of this incident was it was witnessed by a police officer.  No sooner was I finished pounding on the steering wheel and declaring my wishes that cellular phones become illegal for use in an automobile did the officer tap on the driver's side window and tell me that after providing him with the necessary information, I was free to go.  "Yeah.  I'm gonna cite her." he said mater of factly.

The damage was confined to the left front door and the front fender.  Her exhaust system fell off and her right front bumper/fender took some blows.


----------



## 007 (Jun 25, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Well, Ladies and Germs, I've had better days.  Late this morning, I was T-Boned by a young girl pulling out of a McDonald's parking lot.  She turned left, but must have missed the text she was either receiving or sending that it's prudent to at least glance to the right prior to the actual turn.  No one was injured, but I think that girl should see an optometrist as soon as possible.
> 
> the up side of this incident was it was witnessed by a police officer.  No sooner was I finished pounding on the steering wheel and declaring my wishes that cellular phones become illegal for use in an automobile did the officer tap on the driver's side window and tell me that after providing him with the necessary information, I was free to go.  "Yeah.  I'm gonna cite her." he said mater of factly.
> 
> The damage was confined to the left front door and the front fender.  Her exhaust system fell off and her right front bumper/fender took some blows.


Hope she had insurance.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 25, 2014)

007 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Well, Ladies and Germs, I've had better days.  Late this morning, I was T-Boned by a young girl pulling out of a McDonald's parking lot.  She turned left, but must have missed the text she was either receiving or sending that it's prudent to at least glance to the right prior to the actual turn.  No one was injured, but I think that girl should see an optometrist as soon as possible.
> ...



So does she!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 25, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Well, Ladies and Germs, I've had better days.  Late this morning, I was T-Boned by a young girl pulling out of a McDonald's parking lot.  She turned left, but must have missed the text she was either receiving or sending that it's prudent to at least glance to the right prior to the actual turn.  No one was injured, but I think that girl should see an optometrist as soon as possible.
> 
> the up side of this incident was it was witnessed by a police officer.  No sooner was I finished pounding on the steering wheel and declaring my wishes that cellular phones become illegal for use in an automobile did the officer tap on the driver's side window and tell me that after providing him with the necessary information, I was free to go.  "Yeah.  I'm gonna cite her." he said mater of factly.
> 
> The damage was confined to the left front door and the front fender.  Her exhaust system fell off and her right front bumper/fender took some blows.




I hate it when people text and (insert a verb).

In Germany, texting and driving is illegal and high fines come with it.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 25, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Going back to the doctor tomorrow.  Any bets on what color cast I come home with?
> ...




Let's take a vote among the CSers:

Ok, what color should Sheila get for her cast tomorrow:


1.) Hot Pink
2.) Purple
3.) Green
4.) Gold
5.) Fire-Engine Red


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 25, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Well, Ladies and Germs, I've had better days.  Late this morning, I was T-Boned by a young girl pulling out of a McDonald's parking lot.  She turned left, but must have missed the text she was either receiving or sending that it's prudent to at least glance to the right prior to the actual turn.  No one was injured, but I think that girl should see an optometrist as soon as possible.
> ...


I don't own a cellular telephone and I have never texted ever.  I'm not a luddite.  I appreciate that some folks like this technology.  But I've never understood what the hell they have to talk about so often.  I do not appreciate the lack of manners this technology has wrought.  I've seen folks take cellular phone calls at funerals while standing before the casket. I've seen folks stop face to face chats just to answer a cellular phone.  I asked directions to a wedding reception and was told to use the GPS function on my phone.  When I responded that I'm pretty good at reading maps, I was answered with looks of incredulity.

I'm 57 years old an I know how to survive without a cellular telephone.  I've been doing it all my life.  I wish folks my age could just remember how it was before we became so damned connected and we respected privacy and the face to face encounter with our fellow humans.  The young are lost to that etiquette, and thus are doomed.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 25, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...


Are sequins an option?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 25, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...




Hmmm, interesting. Or sexy cast-tattoos???


----------



## peach174 (Jun 25, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Well, Ladies and Germs, I've had better days.  Late this morning, I was T-Boned by a young girl pulling out of a McDonald's parking lot.  She turned left, but must have missed the text she was either receiving or sending that it's prudent to at least glance to the right prior to the actual turn.  No one was injured, but I think that girl should see an optometrist as soon as possible.
> 
> the up side of this incident was it was witnessed by a police officer.  No sooner was I finished pounding on the steering wheel and declaring my wishes that cellular phones become illegal for use in an automobile did the officer tap on the driver's side window and tell me that after providing him with the necessary information, I was free to go.  "Yeah.  I'm gonna cite her." he said mater of factly.
> 
> The damage was confined to the left front door and the front fender.  Her exhaust system fell off and her right front bumper/fender took some blows.




Ooo... very happy to hear that you are OK.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 25, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Well, Ladies and Germs, I've had better days.  Late this morning, I was T-Boned by a young girl pulling out of a McDonald's parking lot.  She turned left, but must have missed the text she was either receiving or sending that it's prudent to at least glance to the right prior to the actual turn.  No one was injured, but I think that girl should see an optometrist as soon as possible.
> ...


Nobody was injured, but the girl with the phone instantly broke into tears.

And karma wasn't finished with me today.  As I pulled out of my parking spot I heard and ugly noise from the front of the car.  There was a bolt meant to attach the parking bumper to the pavement that was sticking up just a bit too high.  By simply backing out and being caught on that errant bolt, the front bumper pulled away from my car!  I'm now convinced that there is no need to go out tonight for fear of the earth itself opening beneath my feet.

As I said, I've had better days.


----------



## 007 (Jun 25, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


I hope you have uninsured motorist insurance.



Nosmo King said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


I have a Samsung Galaxy S4 smart phone. I rarely ever carry it on me. It's just too large and cumbersome for my pocket, and with all I do, I don't want to squish it against something and ruin it. So it sits on the desk in the house much of the time just like an old land line did tethered to the house by it's wire. I check it when I come back in or have to make a call. When I take it with me in the car it has a holder that's suctioned to the windshield, and if it rings the radio blue tooth automatically answers it without me ever having to touch it, and I can speak without holding it because there's also a microphone.

I agree with you that so many people are far too into their smart phones. You see teenagers sitting together at the food court in the mall or something, and instead of them all chatting with each other, every one of them has their face buried in their smart phone and not a one of them is talking to each other, VERBALLY. I too think it's absurd, but, what ya gonna do about it?


----------



## peach174 (Jun 25, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



They usually always come in three's.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 25, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...




Oh, Crap...... wow... 


Stay indoors.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 25, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Glad you're OK my friend. I have a cell phone, maybe 5 people know the number. I pay for 300 minutes a month and use less than 10 minutes most months....If you text me i might get around to seeing it in 3 or 4 days...If you are waiting for me to text you, well, How patient are ya? Chances are it's not going to happen.


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 25, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Before Mrs. BBD left this morning to go to the church and quilt with the ladies I told her of my plan to hold the Coffee Shop hostage along with the ransom plan for the 12 dog treats. She said if I went through with it she would give me a flea bath using cold water. After careful consideration, the scam has been canceled. No cold flea baths for me. Instead, I will buy every body coffee tomorrow morning and promise to be a good doggie from here out.



12 TREATS FOR BIG BLACK DOG:

 Miss Music approves this message (my black lab) 

 1. bowl of milk






 (2) Lice removal comb






 (3) Heart worm medicine






 4. Doggie brush and spanking equipment:






 5. Stowaway dog carrier for back of truck trips:






 6. Doggie life jacket for safety in the ocean:






 7. Pampered pooch peanut butter Doggie biscuits:






 8. A special bone for cleaning teeth:






 9. Tickets to the dog show






 10. A black doggie quilt:






 11. A doggie umbrella for rainy days






 'Merica's dog best-tasting doggie food according to a consumer report I read about 20 years ago...






 You rock, BBD!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 25, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> I have just decided. Ears are ugly.



But they are useful!  If it wasn't for ears, we'd all have to wear goggles...


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 25, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



I vote for #5.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 25, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Well, Ladies and Germs, I've had better days.  Late this morning, I was T-Boned by a young girl pulling out of a McDonald's parking lot.  She turned left, but must have missed the text she was either receiving or sending that it's prudent to at least glance to the right prior to the actual turn.  No one was injured, but I think that girl should see an optometrist as soon as possible.
> 
> the up side of this incident was it was witnessed by a police officer.  No sooner was I finished pounding on the steering wheel and declaring my wishes that cellular phones become illegal for use in an automobile did the officer tap on the driver's side window and tell me that after providing him with the necessary information, I was free to go.  "Yeah.  I'm gonna cite her." he said mater of factly.
> 
> The damage was confined to the left front door and the front fender.  Her exhaust system fell off and her right front bumper/fender took some blows.



Not too many years ago, Mrs. BBD was in a terrible auto accident caused by a teen texting and driving.  He was driving 74 mph and texting, crossed the center line and ran into Mrs BBD head-on.  Poor boy was instantly killed but Mrs. BBD had some very severe injuries that caused her to be in the hospital for over 30 days, 5 surgeries, and then a local nursing home for 2 1/2 months.  Please, please, please people don't text and drive.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 25, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Before Mrs. BBD left this morning to go to the church and quilt with the ladies I told her of my plan to hold the Coffee Shop hostage along with the ransom plan for the 12 dog treats. She said if I went through with it she would give me a flea bath using cold water. After careful consideration, the scam has been canceled. No cold flea baths for me. Instead, I will buy every body coffee tomorrow morning and promise to be a good doggie from here out.
> ...



I think I'm in love!  Want to scratch behind my ears or rub my tummy?  ***  wagging tail ***


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 25, 2014)

Tomorrow morning I need to go to Rockford for some routine lab work.  Driving the RV to Rockford because afterwards I will swing by the dealership that sold it to me and they are going to fix a couple of small gremlins I found upon a close inspection when I got it home.  Service guy said to come early because they run out of donuts pretty quickly...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 25, 2014)

A quick cup of coffee and winks to the ladies ..  ..  .. 

..and a walk down memory lane ..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpTLPouJ3-U&feature=share&list=PLF92233F6625DB685&index=2]A white sport coat and a pink carnation - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 25, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> A quick cup of coffee and winks to the ladies ..  ..  ..
> 
> ..and a walk down memory lane ..
> 
> A white sport coat and a pink carnation - YouTube


1958, had the white sport coat! White Bucks were in style, blue suede shoes were for weenies.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 25, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > A quick cup of coffee and winks to the ladies ..  ..  ..
> ...



In 1958, I was 7.


----------



## Jughead (Jun 25, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Well, Ladies and Germs, I've had better days.  Late this morning, I was T-Boned by a young girl pulling out of a McDonald's parking lot.  She turned left, but must have missed the text she was either receiving or sending that it's prudent to at least glance to the right prior to the actual turn.  No one was injured, but I think that girl should see an optometrist as soon as possible.
> ...


Texting and driving is as dangerous as DUI, perhaps more so since DUI drivers don't have the texting distraction that takes their eyes off the road. The penalty for texting and driving should be equivalent to DUI.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 25, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> A quick cup of coffee and winks to the ladies ..  ..  ..
> 
> ..and a walk down memory lane ..
> 
> A white sport coat and a pink carnation - YouTube




Never heard o' that one but it reminds me of:

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mU-D0o8RjWk"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mU-D0o8RjWk[/ame]


----------



## Againsheila (Jun 25, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Some of us more than a little.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 25, 2014)

Morning all, hope all is well.  Was busy yesterday and couldn't get online. 

Parents have gone to Canberra so I have the house to myself until Monday. Might throw a big party, lol.


----------



## Againsheila (Jun 25, 2014)

Okay, who closed the rep frog thread, and why?  Nobody can beat my record of 20 reps now.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 25, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > two more days til vacation starts.  I really need this one.
> ...



I also have 2 more days until a week of vacation. I am so going to just be a bum for a good portion of the time...a few projects I want to work on around the house, and some fun stuff, but mostly lounging.



Dajjal said:


> I have just decided. Ears are ugly.



Ears are the second thing that I check out on a guy...I have an earlobe fetish. They're so suckable.


----------



## Grandma (Jun 25, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Isn't there one in Sharon, PA?


----------



## Noomi (Jun 25, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Okay, who closed the rep frog thread, and why?  Nobody can beat my record of 20 reps now.



That means you have the official record, and no one can beat it!!!

(it was closed because of arguments)


----------



## Noomi (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 25, 2014)

Good night everybody.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 25, 2014)

One thing that really worries me when I hotlink an image from google - it might actually be a porn pic or something and I won't see it. Some images do that - hotlinking isn't allowed, and you post it, and it comes up as something completely different.

I can see a kitteh, though!


----------



## Noomi (Jun 25, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Good night everybody.



Goodnight Mr. BBD!


----------



## Grandma (Jun 25, 2014)

Evening, all. 

My hubs has a cellphone. I don't know the number. He wrote it down in case I have to call him, but he won't answer it right away if I do. He checks it at lunchtime and after he clocks out on the way to the parking lot.

My DIL, on the other hand, NEVER puts hers down. Text, talk, talk, text, ALL the time. Annoying.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 25, 2014)

Grandma said:


> Evening, all.
> 
> My hubs has a cellphone. I don't know the number. He wrote it down in case I have to call him, but he won't answer it right away if I do. He checks it at lunchtime and after he clocks out on the way to the parking lot.
> 
> My DIL, on the other hand, NEVER puts hers down. Text, talk, talk, text, ALL the time. Annoying.



I will frequently message someone I am standing right next to. We have a competition to see who can type the fastest.


----------



## Grandma (Jun 25, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > Evening, all.
> ...



GAH!!! Stop!!


----------



## Sherry (Jun 25, 2014)

Grandma said:


> Evening, all.
> 
> My hubs has a cellphone. I don't know the number. He wrote it down in case I have to call him, but he won't answer it right away if I do. He checks it at lunchtime and after he clocks out on the way to the parking lot.
> 
> My DIL, on the other hand, NEVER puts hers down. Text, talk, talk, text, ALL the time. Annoying.



A few years ago I finally had to break down and learn how to text if I wanted to communicate with my daughter...she still hasn't gotten me to join her on facebook. I'm standing strong on that one...even my mom is on it, but if I want to know what my friends and family are up to, I'll just call them.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 25, 2014)

Grandma said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Grandma said:
> ...



Hahaha, can't help it. I check my phone every five minutes.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 25, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > A quick cup of coffee and winks to the ladies ..  ..  ..
> ...



I liked that one, it made me smile... thanks


----------



## 007 (Jun 25, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > Evening, all.
> ...


I was on facebook with a fictitious name for years. I finally broke down and started using almost my real name, just not my full legal name, but still, even now the majority of information they want you to fill in is empty, and what I have filled in is also fictitious. I have no pictures of me on there either. If the government is going to spy on me and look for pictures they can load into a data base to use for facial recognition or some crap, they're going to have to work for it, I'm not going to help them.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Spoonman (Jun 25, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > Evening, all.
> ...



I love to post but I hate to text.   go figure.   FB is pretty cool.  I've reconnected with a lot of old friends I probably never would have.  I even caught up with a few great old friends who passed away shortly after.  So I was really grateful for that opportunity.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 25, 2014)

007 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Grandma said:
> ...



I actually had to create a fake account for the purposes of viewing my son's marching band page because that is the only way to stay informed, which I think is sort of bullshit...I have zero posted on it though and nobody knows about it.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 25, 2014)

I hate it when I stalk someone's profile and then one day they make it private. Like, how dare you stop me from stalking you, lol.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 25, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Grandma said:
> ...



Sometimes I think about old pals from HS, but I'd rather keep the memories of who they were during those good times.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 25, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > Evening, all.
> ...



Sooo you're in the pre ole coot phase...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 25, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



There's a few Gals I missed, oh well


----------



## Sherry (Jun 25, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Grandma said:
> ...


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 25, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



be glad you missed em----I found an old flame who turned into an insane man hating liberal. UGH


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 25, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



But you're still cheeky..


----------



## Noomi (Jun 25, 2014)

Hey Stat, who did I ask for a pic of the other day? I wanted someone drinking coffee but I can't remember who it was, lol...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 25, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



I married one..I deserve some sympathy for that..


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 25, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



suddenly everything has become clear old man


----------



## Noomi (Jun 25, 2014)

Seems to be a lull on the job market right now. Nothing at all this week so far.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 25, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



We argued a lot but the make-up sex was really not that good at all...


----------



## Sherry (Jun 25, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Hey Stat, who did I ask for a pic of the other day? I wanted someone drinking coffee but I can't remember who it was, lol...



I believe it was Bruno Mars.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 25, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Stat, who did I ask for a pic of the other day? I wanted someone drinking coffee but I can't remember who it was, lol...
> ...



Oh yes. Thanks Sherry. I have checked back about ten pages to see if Stat posted anything but I don't see anything. Oh well.


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 25, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Okay, who closed the rep frog thread, and why? Nobody can beat my record of 20 reps now.



I'm not certain, but I think it got a little prickly or something.

 There's one in a good behavior zone that Derideo started that you might like here: For Rep's Sake

 Enjoy.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 25, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



damn--that's sooooooo wrong


----------



## Sherry (Jun 25, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



He did, but it was a pic of a ball cap hiding his face. Will this work for you??


----------



## Sherry (Jun 25, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Well that sucks...I'd pick a fight on purpose for some hot make up sex. Or, don't even make up, just have angry sex.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 25, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Ooh yes, thanks Sherry.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 25, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



What is this about sex in the coffee shop?


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 25, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



There are times when a woman isn't angry  ??


----------



## Noomi (Jun 25, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Yes. Its when she is sleeping.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 25, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



They started it.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 25, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Shut your stupid piehole.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 25, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



So you say.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 25, 2014)

Sherry said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Uh oh, better run for it, dillo!


----------



## Sherry (Jun 25, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


----------



## Noomi (Jun 25, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Hands up who doubts that!


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 25, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 25, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Sherry, you have your doubters!


----------



## Sherry (Jun 25, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



No more Bruno Mars pics for you.



dilloduck said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



You need to STFU and sit down.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 25, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Yes nurse


----------



## Noomi (Jun 25, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


----------



## Mertex (Jun 25, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Before Mrs. BBD left this morning to go to the church and quilt with the ladies I told her of my plan to hold the Coffee Shop hostage along with the ransom plan for the 12 dog treats. She said if I went through with it she would give me a flea bath using cold water. After careful consideration, the scam has been canceled. No cold flea baths for me. Instead, I will buy every body coffee tomorrow morning and promise to be a good doggie from here out.
> ...



That was a very nice gesture....especially after he revealed that he had planned to hold us all hostage......

Glad he's giving out free coffee to make up for it....


----------



## Mertex (Jun 25, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...




I totally believe that.......


----------



## Sherry (Jun 25, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Let me grab my rubber glove.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 25, 2014)

Sherry said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Oh SNAP!!! (literally, lol)


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 25, 2014)

Sherry said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



that's only for Friday night specials.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 25, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Friday night has come early for you lol.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 25, 2014)

Noomi said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



damn---what a lucky guy


----------



## Sherry (Jun 25, 2014)

Noomi said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 25, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Y'all be gentle now


----------



## Sherry (Jun 25, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



When did you have your last prostate exam??


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 26, 2014)

Sherry said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Lemme check   " HEY GRACIE "


----------



## Sherry (Jun 26, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



You are so bad...that must be why the chicks dig you.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 26, 2014)

Sherry said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



He'd better bend over.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 26, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



We know you guys have a thing, but seriously, Sherry's got this.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm here strictly as an observer.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 26, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheilas friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, Sheila, and 007's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Beckis hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and cousin,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Ollie's daughter Angie and his youngest brother,
Stat's aunt,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and Sunshine.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.   This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 26, 2014)

Good Morning, everyone, rise and shine and say hello to THURSDAY!!!


This weeks *SEXY PEOPLE* drinking coffee series continues!!!


For the gents, here some sexy ladies and their java:








Piaa Bajpai


-and-








Olivia Wilde



_Ahhh, brunettes....._


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 26, 2014)

And for the ladies out there, some sexy gents and their java:
















Oh, and....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 26, 2014)

And, today's coffee funnies:
























And, today in coffee-history:


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 26, 2014)

Ha! This weight loss regimen is amazing! I'm approaching the 20 lbs lost milestone. I am very elated. I've not seen my low 260's since 2012. Ahaha. This Apple Cider Vinegar is really something, you guys really MUST try it. Coffee's on me this morning!


----------



## Noomi (Jun 26, 2014)

Well done, TK!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 26, 2014)

Two words...  Good morning.  Busy day.  Talk with you all later.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 26, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Two words...  Good morning.  Busy day.  Talk with you all later.




Ditto.

Plumber is at my place this afternoon - the faucets in the bathroom must be replaced. This house is probably 65 years old and the old fixtures were never replaced. While showering, the one handle for cold/hot water broke off in my hand. That was exciting!!

Fortunately, my neighbor's brother is a reputable plumber and he just got here - with his apprentice ( lol... ) about 30 minutes ago. They are busily working in the bathroom getting it all done. And that's good, cuz I have three more business appointments today.

There are lots of things I like to do hands-on in my place. But plumbing? No way.

 for good plumbers!


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 26, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Yes she is ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 26, 2014)

[MENTION=13805]Againsheila[/MENTION] -


this is how your cast-signing party can look:


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 26, 2014)

Good Morning, Everybody!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 26, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...




Prove it!!!!


----------



## 007 (Jun 26, 2014)

Hardly slept at all last night. Tossed and turned in pain and doubt I got 3 hours sleep. I better hit the recliner and see if I can't catch another couple winks, or I'm going to be in one foul mood all day.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 26, 2014)

Grandma said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


Not that I'm aware of, nearest one is outside of Pittsburgh. There's a reserve station in Sharon i think but no Commissary... Wish there was....I'll look into it to be sure.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Jun 26, 2014)

Pogo said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Here, it is Thursday....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 26, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...




Yes, indeed, [MENTION=25493]kiwiman127[/MENTION] and I, we have a longstanding Thursday tradition.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## Spoonman (Jun 26, 2014)

007 said:


> Hardly slept at all last night. Tossed and turned in pain and doubt I got 3 hours sleep. I better hit the recliner and see if I can't catch another couple winks, or I'm going to be in one foul mood all day.



your back again?


----------



## AquaAthena (Jun 26, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Two words...  Good morning.  Busy day.  Talk with you all later.



And a good and happy morning to you, BBD, and all other buds of mine.   What a pretty day it is outside my windows...cloudy with mist hanging in the trees of green,and many sizes with heights going all the way up to 350 feet...the only sound , little birds chirping merrily...


----------



## Pogo (Jun 26, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Oops, there's my cue...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ciz_C3xiuN0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ciz_C3xiuN0[/ame]


----------



## peach174 (Jun 26, 2014)

Morning !


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 26, 2014)

*2014 WM (World Cup)*

One of the biggest, most sponsored games of all, in about 40 minutes.


Deutschland gegen USA!!!!


Here is the player-list (Aufstellung) with subsititutes (Ersätze):





Coach Löw is starting is Özil and Podolski, but Klose, the heaviest hitter of all, is on the substitute list, which means he will probably be swapped in in the second half.

Going downstairs to my neighbors to catch this game.

USA, USA, USA!!!

BRD, BRD, BRD!!!!


(Today, either way, my favorite team wins!)


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 26, 2014)

And it is raining very heavily in Recife, so it is going to be a muddy game.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Jun 26, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



And today is Thursday!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-cepZ6K7mY]Thursday - Understanding In a Car Crash - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 26, 2014)

After today i'm off for a week and a half.  counting the hours


----------



## 007 (Jun 26, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hardly slept at all last night. Tossed and turned in pain and doubt I got 3 hours sleep. I better hit the recliner and see if I can't catch another couple winks, or I'm going to be in one foul mood all day.
> ...



Neck, mainly.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 26, 2014)

007 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



???  Something you should get checked for?  Or just what we around here call a 'crick in the neck' which is miserable until it passes.  Anyhow feel better.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 26, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> After today i'm off for a week and a half.  counting the hours



Right through one of my favorite holidays, Independence Day.  They really whoop it up around here on that day.  We have battlefields from the war of 1812, they have war reinactments, fireworks, festival activities in town...






Fort Meigs, just a small portion of it.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 26, 2014)

Fort Meigs


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 26, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  It is a bright beautiful day in New Mexico with prospects of rain next week--maybe an early monsoon?  It usually doesn't start until right around the 4th of July or a little later, but early rains would be most welcome.

I was looking forward to watching the game this morning, and will catch some of it, but have a medical taxi run with Aunt Betty later this morning.

Has been such a busy week I can't seem to get on top of everything that needs to be done along with the stuff I have to do.  I would plan a vacation if I had time to get ready for one.

Anyhow hope everybody is having a good day, those who are healing will find it good; those who are hurting will find speedy relief; and all other problems will be manageable and short lived.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 26, 2014)

And on the pet peeve front, I had to take down my popup blockers because they were interfering with on line games I play, and I have resisted installing an ad blocker for the same reason.  But I HATE these dang pop up ads--sometimes I'm getting two at a time and they're both talking to me and playing different music and it's awful.  I can take them off in a hurry but I want advertisers to know that these are not at all effective with me and I will resist any product advertised in that intrusive and annoying way.  Harumph!!


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 26, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Two words...  Good morning.  Busy day.  Talk with you all later.



BBD, are you all set for your big camping trip?  Where are you headed, got enough coffee and PB&J?


----------



## 007 (Jun 26, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Old Air Force injury from long ago. 4 of my 7 cervical vertebra are one piece. 2 from birth, 2 from a discectomy in 1990. It's the cause of a lot of discomfort and pain, especially laying down... unfortunately.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 26, 2014)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



My cousin has the same problem with his neck vertebra and has had about 3 operations.
He ordered these pillows in the Queen/ King size and he says they work really well.
PF Pillow Queen Size
It might be worth a try at least.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 26, 2014)

*Deutschland 1: USA 0*


!!!!!


Good game! The "Amis" can really rush and they can run like wild, but their kicking was too wild and off the mark. The "Deutscher" were simply more disciplined. Game went into 4 minutes overtime.

But since Portugal won over Ghana, the USA advances to the next round.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 26, 2014)

007 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...




Hope you get to feeling better, 007.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 26, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Two words...  Good morning.  Busy day.  Talk with you all later.
> ...



Yes!!!  Well, almost.  Have to buy one more storage container for storing things in the undercarriage storage area of the RV, flush and fill the water tank, stock it up with some food, and then hit the road.  Will be leaving very early in the morning of July 5th - the day before my birthday.  Taking Mrs. BBD to Shipshewana, IN.  We will see a play at a dinner theater called "Half-Stitched" and there are lots of quilting stores for Mrs. BBD to browse in.  I shall escort her around the town during the mornings and early afternoon and afterwards I shall retire to a chair in the shade of the RV awning to read several books I have been wanting to read for a while but haven't gotten around to.  I plan to relax and Mrs. BBD plans to shop, work on her sewing and stuff.  It's really just the warm-up trip in prep for our big trip to the New England area in September.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 26, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



If you hit Vermont, the rock quarries in Barre are unbelievable and the Salmon fishing on Winnepesaukee Lake in NH is really ideal. You can kick back, fish and Mrs. BDD can go shopping!


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 26, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> And on the pet peeve front, I had to take down my popup blockers because they were interfering with on line games I play, and I have resisted installing an ad blocker for the same reason.  But I HATE these dang pop up ads--sometimes I'm getting two at a time and they're both talking to me and playing different music and it's awful.  I can take them off in a hurry but I want advertisers to know that these are not at all effective with me and I will resist any product advertised in that intrusive and annoying way.  Harumph!!



i know,  you fix one thing, you screw up another


----------



## Starlight (Jun 26, 2014)

Good afternoon, everyone. I have some catching up to do. Had to get a new computer because I was using Windows XP, and my computer was older.

Got a laptop, and it was hard to get used to it, because there was no mouse. A friend let me know I could buy a mouse for it...so I'm doing better, but seems harder to type with it, and takes me longer. I will probably still be here tomorrow finishing this


----------



## Jughead (Jun 26, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> And on the pet peeve front, I had to take down my popup blockers because they were interfering with on line games I play, and I have resisted installing an ad blocker for the same reason.  But I HATE these dang pop up ads--sometimes I'm getting two at a time and they're both talking to me and playing different music and it's awful.  I can take them off in a hurry but I want advertisers to know that these are not at all effective with me and I will resist any product advertised in that intrusive and annoying way.  Harumph!!


I use adfender. It has an enable/disable option. In fact the only time I enable it is when I'm on USMB.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 26, 2014)

In case you all were wondering, on this day in history:

The history of bar codes and store scanners to read them has a long and checkered history of trial and error, failures, success quickly followed by setbacks, etc.  But folks kept working on it, trying to get it right, trying to make it affordable, and testing it.

On June 26, 1974, all the tests were done, all the proposals were complete, all the standards were set, and at a Marsh supermarket in Troy, Ohio, a single pack of chewing gum became the first retail product sold with the help of a scanner.  

As the story goes, the very first product scanned  was a 10-pack of Wrigleys Juicy Fruit chewing gum costing $.67 and bearing the Uniform Product Code (UPC.)  It was scanned by Marsh Supermarket cashier, Sharon Buchanan, for customer Clyde Dawson.  (The bar-coded package of gum, never chewed, is on display at the Smithsonian Institute's National Museum of American History in Washington, D.C.)


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 26, 2014)

And while I'm in a teaching mood--don't you just hate that??--here's a refresher course on that ducttape and WD-40 discussion a few days ago:


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 26, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Wonderful!  I'm so glad you have an awning.  I hope you're taking the doggies.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 26, 2014)

Drat! Work has been keeping me so busy that my play time on USMB is limited to just the occasional visits and not really enough time to chat! Oh well, they are paying me so I guess I shouldn't complain!

Supper time is fast approaching if that growling I am hearing is not BBD!


----------



## Againsheila (Jun 26, 2014)

So, I got my new cast.  Who bet on forest green?  Apparently I'm healing well.  Two weeks now until my next appointment.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 26, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> So, I got my new cast.  Who bet on forest green?  Apparently I'm healing well.  Two weeks now until my next appointment.



Not me I said purple. 

Do you get to choose the color or do they?

I'm happy to hear you are healing well.

Do you get to walk at all on this new one?


----------



## AquaAthena (Jun 26, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> In case you all were wondering, on this day in history:
> 
> The history of bar codes and store scanners to read them has a long and checkered history of trial and error, failures, success quickly followed by setbacks, etc.  But folks kept working on it, trying to get it right, trying to make it affordable, and testing it.
> 
> ...



OOHH!!!  Foxy...what a grand idea. To have a daily history lesson, maybe. I hope you or someone can make it happen. How interesting.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 26, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > In case you all were wondering, on this day in history:
> ...



Speaking of history, this Saturday marks the 100th anniversary to the start of WWI. WSJ online has an interesting link...

World War I Centenary: 100 Legacies of the Great War


----------



## Mr. H. (Jun 26, 2014)

This is amazing. Out of the blue yesterday I got an email from a distant cousin whom I'd never met. 
She was born and raised in Austria, my grandfather's birth country (Graz). In 1952 my dad acted as sponsor and paid the money so she and her family could emigrate to the U.S. I remember being told this story when I was very young, but never imagined I would ever connect with them. 

_We owe everything to the H family and would not be here if it were not for your family._ 

Wow.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jun 26, 2014)

Evidently, she now lives in Connecticut.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 26, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



No doggies on this trip.  Doggies will be living up in a high class boarding establishment.  Besides, I don't want them witness as to the things I might do in the Amish country of Indiana.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 26, 2014)

Guess I shall go take a shower and shave and hit the hay.  Have to begin resting up.  Sunday is my 22nd wedding anniversary.  I want to find myself well-rested and ready for whatever happens to come my way!  Wonder if I'm coming up for parole?????


----------



## 007 (Jun 26, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Have you posted a pic of it yet, or did I miss it?

Would love to see it.


----------



## 007 (Jun 26, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> And while I'm in a teaching mood--don't you just hate that??--here's a refresher course on that ducttape and WD-40 discussion a few days ago:



------------------


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 27, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> So, I got my new cast.  Who bet on forest green?  Apparently I'm healing well.  Two weeks now until my next appointment.




I did, I did!!!


What do I win??





Oh, and can I sign it??


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 27, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> This is amazing. Out of the blue yesterday I got an email from a distant cousin whom I'd never met.
> She was born and raised in Austria, my grandfather's birth country (Graz). In 1952 my dad acted as sponsor and paid the money so she and her family could emigrate to the U.S. I remember being told this story when I was very young, but never imagined I would ever connect with them.
> 
> _We owe everything to the H family and would not be here if it were not for your family._
> ...



Wow.

You can tell your cousin that you know someone who has been to Graz often and if she gets a craving for Kürbiskernöl (pumpkin seed oil) from that region, just let me know...

That is a specialty out of the Steiermark (Graz). People there use it on everything from salad dressings to potatos to pumpkin soup, etc.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 27, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheilas friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, Sheila, and 007's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Beckis hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and cousin,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Ollie's daughter Angie and his youngest brother,
Stat's aunt,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and Sunshine.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.   This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 27, 2014)

Good morning everyone, and TGIF!

*SEXY WEEK *continues today with cool pics.


For the gents, today's sexy ladies with coffee:















Anyone know how to read Kanji???


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 27, 2014)

For the ladies, sexy gents with coffee:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 27, 2014)

And, today's coffee funnies...



























My daughter is with me for the weekend!!!


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 27, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning everyone, and TGIF!
> 
> *SEXY WEEK *continues today with cool pics.
> 
> ...


I think that ideogram translates as "I shall regret this decision when I'm post-menopausal".


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 27, 2014)

This past week has been so stressful that I woke up with a migraine! 

So instead of coffee I took 2 Excedrin and drank a Coke. Usually that does the trick but I can still feel it. If it persists I am going to cancel the rest of my meetings and lie down instead. 

This is one of those days when the Diem is Carping me instead!  

Hope you all have a great Friday.


----------



## Jughead (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## Jughead (Jun 27, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> This past week has been so stressful that I woke up with a migraine!
> 
> So instead of coffee I took 2 Excedrin and drank a Coke. Usually that does the trick but I can still feel it. If it persists I am going to cancel the rest of my meetings and lie down instead.
> 
> ...


Smart move to skip the coffee, as it does nothing to help alleviate the stress. Instead try some chamomile tea, it contains an amino acid that relaxes nerves and acts as a mild sedative. Also, when you're at home, try relaxing with some soothing music, and it's also important to get a good night's sleep.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 27, 2014)

Morning !

If looks could kill.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 27, 2014)

Good morning, coffee mates! Not quite 60 on a bright bright sunshiny morning with a breeze from the west.  We are going to walk workout up at the Guardsman in a bit.


----------



## 007 (Jun 27, 2014)

Well it's FRIDAY, and I've put in a long, hard week. I think I might just take today off and go get me some....


----------



## AquaAthena (Jun 27, 2014)

007 said:


> Well it's FRIDAY, and I've put in a long, hard week. I think I might just take today off and go get me some....



And even though, it is too early for breakfast, here, that plate of food DOES look delish. I'm hungry for deep-fried fish. I may go to my fave beach restaurant this weekend for some halibut. Fish and chips. I also like oily cod deep-fried but prefer the flaky white halibut. I won't eat fish and chips, unless it is one of those two. Many restaurants that sell fish and chips, inexpensively, are selling something called whitefish, and it is flavorless, so I would never have that again. Learned the hard way, 12 years ago. All that fat and calories and no flavor.  ( the fries were GREAT, though...so not a total loss for flavor  )


----------



## AquaAthena (Jun 27, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Good morning, coffee mates! Not quite 60 on a bright bright sunshiny morning with a breeze from the west.  We are going to walk workout up at the Guardsman in a bit.



Well all that sounds wonderful, Jake. Makes me wish it weren't raining and windy as much here today, as I prefer the days of mist and light showers, alternating with days of sun and sea-breezes.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 27, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> For the ladies, sexy gents with coffee:



Hmmm, the one on the bottom looks a lot like James Franco.....(hottie)


----------



## Mertex (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jun 27, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Morning !
> 
> If looks could kill.


----------



## 007 (Jun 27, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Well it's FRIDAY, and I've put in a long, hard week. I think I might just take today off and go get me some....
> ...


At the place over across the river from here you can get Cod or Halibut. I do like the Halibut also. You get all you can eat when you order that. They used to serve Blue Gill and that was excellent, but changed who they got it from or something because what they served went from two huge fillets to two skinny strips. I don't get that anymore. Time to get with the program though.

Happy Friday everybody.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 27, 2014)

'First Kiss' parody 


[ame=http://youtu.be/ninOz5ValUM]THE SLAP - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 27, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  Trying to get my motor running here--so much to do--so little time left to do it.  Hope everybody is having a good Friday and looking forward to a good weekend.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 27, 2014)

It's a quarter til Lunch here in the East.  But here's breakfast fish for yinz:


----------



## Againsheila (Jun 27, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > So, I got my new cast.  Who bet on forest green?  Apparently I'm healing well.  Two weeks now until my next appointment.
> ...



Grab yourself a marker and come on over.  YOu can be the first to sign it, that's what you win.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 27, 2014)

Though there may be some dispute as to this date, I'm going with my favorite "this day in history' list.  So .  .  .for today's lesson and there will be a test (or not):

On this day in history, June 27, 1927,  the U.S. Marines adopted the English bulldog as their mascot.

During World War I many German reports had called the attacking American Marines "teufel-hunden," meaning Devil-Dogs.  Teufel-hunden were the vicious, wild, and ferocious mountain dogs of Bavarian folklore. Soon afterward a U.S. Marine recruiting poster depicted a snarling English Bulldog wearing a Marine Corps helmet who soon became an unofficial mascot.

 In 1922,  at the Marine base at Quantico, VA, the Marines adopted an English Bulldog, King Bulwark, renamed Jiggs, and enlisted him as a private.  Within three months Jiggs was wearing corporal chevrons on his custom-made uniform and by 1924 he had been promoted to Sergeant and seven months later to Sergeant Major.  Sgt Maj. Jiggs died in 1927 and he was mourned throughout the Marine Corps and immortalized as the official Marines mascot.

His replacement, Jiggs II, donated to the Marines by heavyweight boxing champion "Gene" Tunney, chased and bit people and showed a total lack of authority.  But after he passed in 1928, many other bulldogs would follow over the decades, all named Smedley, as a tribute to Major General Smedley Butler.


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 27, 2014)

well i am supposed to be on vacation but i'm at work.  some stuff blew up i had to come in for today.  hopefully getting out of here in about 20 minutes


----------



## Mertex (Jun 27, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> well i am supposed to be on vacation but i'm at work.  some stuff blew up i had to come in for today.  hopefully getting out of here in about 20 minutes




That sucks.....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 27, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> This past week has been so stressful that I woke up with a migraine!
> 
> So instead of coffee I took 2 Excedrin and drank a Coke. Usually that does the trick but I can still feel it. If it persists I am going to cancel the rest of my meetings and lie down instead.
> 
> ...




Here's hoping you get to feeling better, Derideo_Te.


----------



## 007 (Jun 27, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> well i am supposed to be on vacation but i'm at work.  some stuff blew up i had to come in for today.  hopefully getting out of here in about 20 minutes



Sounds like bonus time.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 27, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> It's a quarter til Lunch here in the East.  But here's breakfast fish for yinz:




See, [MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION], Lachs!!!!!




Good call, Nosmo, good call!


----------



## 007 (Jun 27, 2014)

007 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


I take that back... it's all you can eat Haddock, not Halibut. The Haddock is very good too though.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 27, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...




Fantastic!  Booking Lufthansa to.... somewhere on the planet!!!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 27, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



I'm 58 and I know who to turn the thing off, if that's what I want to do.  I do refuse to take calls when I am otherwise engaged, too.  I think it's more a matter of self-control...and good manners (like you've pointed out).  Hell, I still remember the party line we had when I was a kid.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 27, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...





Yepp.

A Smartfon is a fantastic tool, but one must control the tool, not the other way around.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 27, 2014)

My new toy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This thing is so cool.  I will never scrub grout again.  Heck I may never scrub anything ever again


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 27, 2014)

R.D. said:


> My new toy
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And they work, too!

The big version for doing floors (wood, laminate) is also extremely cool.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jun 27, 2014)

So my Direct TV receiver went bad. Called Direct TV. They are going to ship me a new one. Takes 2-5 days and I have to pay the shipping fee. Sonabitches. Called them back and said have me a new one in 24 hours or I'm switching providers. Sorry sir, there's nothing we can do. Well there's something I can do. Sonabitches.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 27, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> So my Direct TV receiver went bad. Called Direct TV. They are going to ship me a new one. Takes 2-5 days and I have to pay the shipping fee. Sonabitches. Called them back and said have me a new one in 24 hours or I'm switching providers. Sorry sir, there's nothing we can do. Well there's something I can do. Sonabitches.



We used to have Direct TV......we're now on Cable and don't have to worry about losing connection when it storms.....DirectTV keeps trying to lure us back....no way.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jun 27, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > So my Direct TV receiver went bad. Called Direct TV. They are going to ship me a new one. Takes 2-5 days and I have to pay the shipping fee. Sonabitches. Called them back and said have me a new one in 24 hours or I'm switching providers. Sorry sir, there's nothing we can do. Well there's something I can do. Sonabitches.
> ...



So my bill is 90.00 a month. That's 3.00 per day. I'm going to be without service for maybe 5 days. Just got an email from them they credited my account for 1.20. Had to take the box from the bedroom and put it in the TV room. Oh...and the shipping fee is 20.00. Sonsabitches.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 27, 2014)

We use Dishnet.
They send us a new box within 2 to 3 days when ours goes out and we don't have to pay for the shipping, plus they credit us for those days we are without TV service.
We get 250 channels for 44.99 a month.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jun 27, 2014)

I have cable, too. Rarely do we lose power, but in the most ferocious storms, we have.  My monthly bill is $141.00 and that includes high-speed Internet and phone with no fees. Anywhere in the world..no charge. The friendly customer service is 24/7 and superb. Very happy with Charter Cable. Also includes two DVR rentals and service. I have never lost power for over a few hours. They come right out, if they aren't already handling the outage, at it's origin.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 27, 2014)

Ours is with our local Telephone company.....so when we have a problem they come right away....they have stations close to our neighborhood.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 27, 2014)

What a day, cool breezes on a warm sunny day, with dark blue skies and puffy white clouds included.


I wonder at times why I've always sucked at small talk but not toooo much or I get a headache...


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 27, 2014)

What a day, what a day.....

Got going this morning and cut the grass....

Jumped in the shower and had lunch with Mrs O. Then drove to Jackson Township and paid for my Brother's wifes grave to be opened so we could lower his ashes down to her. The guy took me over to the cemetery to show me the lay out so i could plan the ceremony as far as where the Rifle squad would be and where everyone could park. And sure enough I forgot to get a receipt. Had to go back to the Township office....

Stopped at the grocery and just got home in time to start on dinner....

Busy days are so much fun......Not.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 27, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> What a day, what a day.....
> 
> Got going this morning and cut the grass....
> 
> ...



Oh Man, sorry for your loss Ollie. 

You are quite a man Ollie, you truly have my respect and admiration.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 27, 2014)

Sherry said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



This?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 27, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > What a day, what a day.....
> ...



Just ask half a dozen or so of the guys around the board. We are NCO's We do what needs to be done.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 27, 2014)

Some days you just want to pull your hair out!!!  Getting things ready for the first trip with the new RV most of the morning.  Sanitized the water tank, drained it (takes an hour for all the water to run out), refilled the water tank to flush it (took another hour) and then filled the water tank with clean fresh water.  Stepped inside to turn the water pump on so I could check the outside shower and came around to notice water gushing out of the area where the hot water heater is.  Ran back around and turned the water pump off and then began to investigate.  Opened the outside cover of the hot water heater and discovered that somebody had not put the drain plug for the hot water heater back in.  It was laying right there...  So I put the drain plug back in, went back around and turned the water pump on and this time there was no leak.  Check the outside shower and it worked just fine.  Wonder why they didn't put the plug back into the hot water heater drain?  Betcha somebody went to lunch and simply forgot...  Anyway, it's fixed now.  You can see the place where the hot water heater is stored.  From the front of the RV, it's the first vent on the bottom row as you are walking aft.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 27, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



You're a good man, Ollie.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 27, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



That pic is too funny.....


----------



## Mertex (Jun 27, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Some days you just want to pull your hair out!!!  Getting things ready for the first trip with the new RV most of the morning.  Sanitized the water tank, drained it (takes an hour for all the water to run out), refilled the water tank to flush it (took another hour) and then filled the water tank with clean fresh water.  Stepped inside to turn the water pump on so I could check the outside shower and came around to notice water gushing out of the area where the hot water heater is.  Ran back around and turned the water pump off and then began to investigate.  Opened the outside cover of the hot water heater and discovered that somebody had not put the drain plug for the hot water heater back in.  It was laying right there...  So I put the drain plug back in, went back around and turned the water pump on and this time there was no leak.  Check the outside shower and it worked just fine.  Wonder why they didn't put the plug back into the hot water heater drain?  Betcha somebody went to lunch and simply forgot...  Anyway, it's fixed now.  You can see the place where the hot water heater is stored.  From the front of the RV, it's the first vent on the bottom row as you are walking aft.




Did you mention where your first trip is going to be?  I might have missed it....glad you were able to get it fixed before starting on your trip....


----------



## 007 (Jun 27, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> So my Direct TV receiver went bad. Called Direct TV. They are going to ship me a new one. Takes 2-5 days and I have to pay the shipping fee. Sonabitches. Called them back and said have me a new one in 24 hours or I'm switching providers. Sorry sir, there's nothing we can do. Well there's something I can do. Sonabitches.





Mertex said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > So my Direct TV receiver went bad. Called Direct TV. They are going to ship me a new one. Takes 2-5 days and I have to pay the shipping fee. Sonabitches. Called them back and said have me a new one in 24 hours or I'm switching providers. Sorry sir, there's nothing we can do. Well there's something I can do. Sonabitches.
> ...


And here I was thinking of going with DirecTV... but after reading what you guys have said... aaaahh... maybe not.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 27, 2014)

007 said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > So my Direct TV receiver went bad. Called Direct TV. They are going to ship me a new one. Takes 2-5 days and I have to pay the shipping fee. Sonabitches. Called them back and said have me a new one in 24 hours or I'm switching providers. Sorry sir, there's nothing we can do. Well there's something I can do. Sonabitches.
> ...




We never did have big problems with DirectTV other than losing the picture whenever it was raining in our area.  But, we did have that antennae hanging on the side of our house, so when our phone company offered us Cable along with wi-fi and landline phone (which we already had), it seemed like a good deal and we're very happy with it.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 27, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> And, today's coffee funnies...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Enjoy your weekend, Papa!


----------



## 007 (Jun 27, 2014)

Mertex said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...


I have Mediacom cable, and I'm very happy with the 30M internet, and the TV picture never goes out, no matter what the weather. It's just that out here in hicksville, Podunk, Wisconsin, all their equipment isn't quite up to date, so some of my TV programming is still analog and I can't use a DVR, although I pay the same as people that do have that. Kinda makes me mad, I'm getting ripped off. That's why I've been thinking of telling Mediacom to stuff their TV. At least with DirecTV I'd have the works. Where you live doesn't make much difference. I'm not real hot on losing the picture every time there's a storm though.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 27, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Some days you just want to pull your hair out!!!  Getting things ready for the first trip with the new RV most of the morning.  Sanitized the water tank, drained it (takes an hour for all the water to run out), refilled the water tank to flush it (took another hour) and then filled the water tank with clean fresh water.  Stepped inside to turn the water pump on so I could check the outside shower and came around to notice water gushing out of the area where the hot water heater is.  Ran back around and turned the water pump off and then began to investigate.  Opened the outside cover of the hot water heater and discovered that somebody had not put the drain plug for the hot water heater back in.  It was laying right there...  So I put the drain plug back in, went back around and turned the water pump on and this time there was no leak.  Check the outside shower and it worked just fine.  Wonder why they didn't put the plug back into the hot water heater drain?  Betcha somebody went to lunch and simply forgot...  Anyway, it's fixed now.  You can see the place where the hot water heater is stored.  From the front of the RV, it's the first vent on the bottom row as you are walking aft.
> ...



First trip, a shake-down cruise, will be to Shipshewana, IN on July 5 to the 9th.  Taking the wife up there so she can see a play at a dinner theater called "Half-Stitched", to do some shopping at the quilting stores around there, and to generally check out everything prior to our trip to New England in September.  Mrs. BBD will shop, sew, and also find some time to relax.  I plan to read a couple of books I have been meaning to get read but haven't found the time.  When we purchased the RV we purposely selected one that did not have a TV in it.  She says I watch enough TV at home...  Obviously she isn't a NASCAR fan so watching the race on Sundays will be a difficult task for me...  Also NHRA.  But, she says I will survive.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 27, 2014)

Good night.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 27, 2014)

It's official.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 27, 2014)

007 said:


> Hardly slept at all last night. Tossed and turned in pain and doubt I got 3 hours sleep. I better hit the recliner and see if I can't catch another couple winks, or I'm going to be in one foul mood all day.



You always sleep, even if you think you don't. You would have gotten a few minutes sleep at a time, though, which makes one rather tired. Cheer up!


----------



## Noomi (Jun 27, 2014)

Sherry, where are you heading for your vacation?


----------



## Sherry (Jun 27, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Sherry, where are you heading for your vacation?



I'll just be cool chillin', like the smiley in my sig.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 27, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> And, today's coffee funnies...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Fun weekend for sure................


----------



## Noomi (Jun 27, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry, where are you heading for your vacation?
> ...



Its school holidays here, so I will be working. LOL.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 28, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheilas friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Beckis hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and cousin,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Ollie's daughter Angie and his youngest brother,
Stat's aunt,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and Sunshine.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.   This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 28, 2014)

Relaxing and listening to music. 

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RuqUoMfgMvM"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RuqUoMfgMvM[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Jun 28, 2014)

Don't watch if you're offended by sex toys.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYXffwD2qqA]Kids Playing With Mom's Dildo (If They Find It They Will Play With It) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Noomi (Jun 28, 2014)

Lol


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 28, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Don't watch if you're offended by sex toys.
> 
> 
> 
> Kids Playing With Mom's Dildo (If They Find It They Will Play With It) - YouTube



Those are swords silly


----------



## Noomi (Jun 28, 2014)

They are lasers!


----------



## Sherry (Jun 28, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Don't watch if you're offended by sex toys.
> ...



Butt of course.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 28, 2014)

Sherry said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



I see what you did there!


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 28, 2014)

Sherry said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Have I invited you to see my etchings  ?


----------



## Noomi (Jun 28, 2014)

Eh?


----------



## Sherry (Jun 28, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Noomi, he's talking in code...decipher it for me.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 28, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Eh?



you too  ??


----------



## Noomi (Jun 28, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 28, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Yep.



bring your own sword


----------



## Sherry (Jun 28, 2014)

What the fuck is wrong with these people??

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ninOz5ValUM]THE SLAP - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 28, 2014)

Good morning, everyone, and a happy Weekend to you.


*SEXY WEEK* finishes today with some delightful photos of babes + hunks + coffee.


For the gents, todays sexy ladies with coffee:





















Outstanding pouring technique!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 28, 2014)

And for the ladies, sexy gents with coffee:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 28, 2014)

And, today's coffee funnies:













 [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]  



















Have a good weekend, folks!


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 28, 2014)

Sherry said:


> What the fuck is wrong with these people??
> 
> THE SLAP - YouTube



no swords ?


----------



## Sherry (Jun 28, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > What the fuck is wrong with these people??
> ...



I have a very firm "no slapping across the face" policy...spankings, on the other hand, are an entirely different matter.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 28, 2014)

Sherry said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



well bare with me---


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 28, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> This past week has been so stressful that I woke up with a migraine!
> 
> So instead of coffee I took 2 Excedrin and drank a Coke. Usually that does the trick but I can still feel it. If it persists I am going to cancel the rest of my meetings and lie down instead.
> 
> ...



I had the most intensely stressful day on Thursday.  my head felt like a block of cement.  I'm still recovering from it.  its amazing how a body can totally lock and tense up


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 28, 2014)

Sherry said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 28, 2014)

The Bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards. Utube announced that they are soon going to stop supporting my browser. (Internet explorer 8).  I cannot upgrade it because I am still using windows xp, and it will not work with later browsers.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 28, 2014)

Sherry said:


> What the fuck is wrong with these people??
> 
> THE SLAP - YouTube



It's a spoof.    Have you ever seen First Kiss...We asked twenty strangers to kiss for the first time?  Which I thought was gross and just stupid.


----------



## 007 (Jun 28, 2014)

Well, I've had my coffee, now it's time to hit the shower quick. 

I'm off to a big auction today, of the guy that used to own the property where the hill is with the effigies that I posted not long ago about. Some very nice stuff at this auction, tools, antiques, household, and I love the auctions. Sometimes you find stuff so cheap you can't believe it, other times people pay more for something than they would have buying it new. They're just there for fun and don't want to be outbid... STUPID. I laugh under my breath at them. I imagine there'll be lots of people at this one today, and the usual dumb asses that spend too much. Oh well, it's fun to get out. I usually know a bunch of people that show up, especially when it's a local auction. I get to socialize.

Wilkinson's are my relatives... http://www.warco1.com/property/large-estate-auction-frank-shadewald-estate/

Have a great Saturday, CS folks!


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 28, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > This past week has been so stressful that I woke up with a migraine!
> ...



It seems that way.  I used to feel just awful doing my last job, it never let up until I finally left them.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 28, 2014)

good morning, Saturday peeps


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 28, 2014)

Sherry said:


> What the fuck is wrong with these people??
> 
> THE SLAP - YouTube


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 28, 2014)

Sherry said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 28, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > This past week has been so stressful that I woke up with a migraine!
> ...



Yup, tell me about it. I reached mental overload this week. At least you are now on vacation and can just let it all go! I went swimming this morning and worked it out physically. Now I am just laid back and letting the day unfurl as it will. Not even going to run any errands.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 28, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...





Good plan!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 28, 2014)

007 said:


> Well, I've had my coffee, now it's time to hit the shower quick.
> 
> I'm off to a big auction today, of the guy that used to own the property where the hill is with the effigies that I posted not long ago about. Some very nice stuff at this auction, tools, antiques, household, and I love the auctions. Sometimes you find stuff so cheap you can't believe it, other times people pay more for something than they would have buying it new. They're just there for fun and don't want to be outbid... STUPID. I laugh under my breath at them. I imagine there'll be lots of people at this one today, and the usual dumb asses that spend too much. Oh well, it's fun to get out. I usually know a bunch of people that show up, especially when it's a local auction. I get to socialize.
> 
> ...



Mrs Te would probably overbid for the 2-stained glass leaded shade lamps (1-dragon fly) if she was there!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 28, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> good morning, Saturday peeps



Good morning, Jake


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 28, 2014)

Lack of workplace stress, whether as a student or in the military or as an employer or employee, has been one of the greatest revitalizers in my life.  I am happier and more healthy since retirement

What was the most stressful job for you?

For me, it was school board president.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 28, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > good morning, Saturday peeps
> ...



Thanks.  It is quite bright and a little over sixty at the moment.  Mid eighties today.  We may go to a protest vigil.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 28, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Lack of workplace stress, whether as a student or in the military or as an employer or employee, has been one of the greatest revitalizers in my life.  I am happier and more healthy since retirement
> 
> What was the most stressful job for you?
> 
> For me, it was school board president.



I have worked outside of my comfort zone on many occasions and found it rewarding to learn new things and find innovative ways to handle difficult situations. What stresses me out is dealing with incompetent people in positions of authority (not necessarily over me either.) They become impediments to progress, teamwork, discipline, communications, relationships with colleagues, clients, etc. They can bring an organization to it's knees in short order unless they are dealt with appropriately. Having to work with them on a daily basis can be seriously stressful.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 28, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



What are you protesting?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 28, 2014)

Officer shooting of a dog last week.

He is an honorable veteran, a hero of the Trolley Massacre incident, and acted incorrectly, in my opinion, in this case.

I told the chief on Thursday a week's suspension and a detail of four weeks at the animal shelter may knock acsome thoughtfulness into the officer.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 28, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...




I'm glad you're over your headache, Deri....hope you continue to feel good....


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 28, 2014)

Thank you, Jake. 

That reminds me that I was going to post about Able Seaman Just Nuisance. Foxy's story about the bulldog inducted into the Marines reminded me about it. 
















[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPNX_0R264M"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPNX_0R264M[/ame]

My father was stationed at SimonsTown for a part of WW2 and actually met him. There is on clip in the video where I am pretty certain that is my father with him.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jun 28, 2014)

*It's not really 5:00.....
*







*Good morning everyone....*


----------



## AquaAthena (Jun 28, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Lack of workplace stress, whether as a student or in the military or as an employer or employee, has been one of the greatest revitalizers in my life.  I am happier and more healthy since retirement
> 
> What was the most stressful job for you?
> 
> For me, it was* school board president.*



I can appreciate that. I have often wondered HOW they hold it together, especially in today's world where they have little authority. 

My most stressful job was being in real estate. My least stressful jobs were those I loved doing while having autonomy, while requiring a great deal of hard work and time commitment.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 28, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Thank you, Jake.
> 
> That reminds me that I was going to post about Able Seaman Just Nuisance. Foxy's story about the bulldog inducted into the Marines reminded me about it.
> 
> ...



Great photos. Totally cool.

That was one HUGE dog.


----------



## Jughead (Jun 28, 2014)

Sherry said:


> What the fuck is wrong with these people??
> 
> THE SLAP - YouTube


They are not playing with a full deck, that's for sure.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 28, 2014)

Morning !

Everybody have a great Saturday!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jughead (Jun 28, 2014)

Somehow Saturday mornings are not what they used to be ...


----------



## Jughead (Jun 28, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Lack of workplace stress, whether as a student or in the military or as an employer or employee, has been one of the greatest revitalizers in my life.  I am happier and more healthy since retirement
> 
> What was the most stressful job for you?
> 
> For me, it was school board president.


Yeah, it's no fun working a stressful job. Believe it or not my most stressful job was a job I had as a child. I was a paperboy, and at times they'd bring me the papers too late for me to deliver them before school. I had to deliver them after school. It wasn't my fault that the customers got their morning paper in the afternoon, but they didn't care, they still got upset at me. I didn't last two years, I finally quit. I also didn't like waking up so early.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 28, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > What the fuck is wrong with these people??
> ...



I never hit my daughter as punishment but one time, she was playing around and broke a lamp.  She was around 8 and I just slapped her in the arm in a fit of temper.  She laughed at me just like these idiots are laughing.  I felt stupid doing it too.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 28, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  Hope all are having a great weekend.  I am not but it is by choice and soon life will be good again.  (I'm having to do cleaning ahead of having a cleaning service come in a really scour out the place on Monday.)

But all is well and all things considered, life is good.  More coffee.  . .


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 28, 2014)

Again there might be arguments about the actual year, but I'm going with the History.com date.  On this day in History in 1884, Congress declared Labor Day to be a legal holiday.

An official Labor Day had been promoted by the Central Labor Union and the Knights of Labor who organized the first Labor Day parade in New York City.  Back then it was celebrated on May Day, May 1.  But after the Haymarket Massacre in Chicago on May 4, 1886, U.S. President Grover Cleveland thought celebrating Labor Day in early May would always focus on that event.  So the official national holiday was moved to September and, during the time that Congress was trying to arrange long weekends for us, settled it in on the first Monday in  September.

Most of us don't really celebrate or even think about labor at that time.  We all know it's the last long weekend of summer and we try to use it well.  And the really important thing is that is when the new NFL and College football seasons kick off.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 28, 2014)

Came home to find these critters having a feast in my front yard....there was a baby, but I couldn't get him to be still so I could take his pic.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 28, 2014)

Gotta tell this story from yesterday and today.

In late October, 2011, I had a pretty serious foot/ankle injury on the job and did the splint-thing for a week. It healed amazingly fast, so I am still thankful to this day for that.

But ever since then, my foot "tells" me when a storm is coming. It starts to hurt pretty badly about an hour before a storm hits.

So, Friday, as I was bringing my little one home to my place for the weekend, as we left her school (in the community where she and her mother live), my foot started hurting pretty damned bad. Now, there were some clouds in the sky, but not that many. So, in the tram on the way to get some ice cream at little Miss Statalina's favorite cafe where I live, I told her I thought it was going to storm really hard, let's stop at a DM Mart and buy some new umbrellas.

She looked at me like I was  - but I told her we were going to buy those umbrellas. 45 minutes later, we were shopping at D Mart just about a minute's walk away from said cafe, bought the umbellas and went outside - and it started to pour like crazy, almost on cue.

At that cafe, she then asked me how I knew, and I explained the whole thing with the injury and my now-weather-vane foot. Her eyes widened with a little bit of amazement.

*So today,* before we went out the door to go do stuff, I see my daughter looking at my foot, studying it....




Ahh, these are the moments...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 28, 2014)

Just a giggle for a Saturday. . .

youtube lifeguard needs bathroom break - Bing Videos

Or if you have Adobe flash player:


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 28, 2014)

I power washed my back deck today.  Mrs. BBD is happy.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 28, 2014)

Some years ago, when I was hired at the local Nuclear Power Plant as an armed guard, I had to have a session with a head shrinker.  We chatted for a spell and then he said he wanted to show me some ink blots and when I saw them to say the first thing that came to my mind.  He opened his book and we began.  When he showed me the first blot, I said "Looks like oral sex."  He turned the second page and showed me another.  I said, "Looks like the missionary position."  He looked at me sort of funny and turned the page showing me another blot.  I laughed and said, "Anal sex."  He was pretty frustrated and asked "Is sex all you ever think about?"  I said, "Don't get upset with me!  They're your photos."


----------



## Jughead (Jun 28, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


When I was a kid I recall that some of my friends folks would occassionally spank them. For instance one time we were playing baseball and my best friend broke a window. His father used a paddle on his rear and told him ... "this is going to hurt me more than it hurts you". lol ... I'll bet it didn't ...


----------



## Pogo (Jun 28, 2014)

Y'all have heard of Hobbes' exploits in trees here -- no he hasn't gone up another one but yesterday I'm a-settin' on mah porch looking at the gum tree (which is about 15-20 feet tall)... Hobbes climbs halfway up, he's higher than my head.... then he looks around, gets this feline adrenaline rush that we all know the look of, and spirals his way back down the trunk to the ground.

I think he's training for the next event   But at least he'll be more prepared.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 28, 2014)

Warm afternoon.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 28, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Came home to find these critters having a feast in my front yard....there was a baby, but I couldn't get him to be still so I could take his pic.



oooh, bad form Mertex, you should have cropped the photo.  Now we all know what the top of your arm looks like.

I didn't picture you as a striper...


----------



## R.D. (Jun 28, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



When my son broke his toes, the Doctor walks in with a huge needle and tells him " this is going to hurt you more than it hurts me"   She was so funny it actually eased his tension


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 28, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Y'all have heard of Hobbes' exploits in trees here -- no he hasn't gone up another one but yesterday I'm a-settin' on mah porch looking at the gum tree (which is about 15-20 feet tall)... Hobbes climbs halfway up, he's higher than my head.... then he looks around, gets this feline adrenaline rush that we all know the look of, and spirals his way back down the trunk to the ground.
> 
> I think he's training for the next event   But at least he'll be more prepared.




"Hitchhiker Hobbes' Guide to the Galaxy"


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 28, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Gotta tell this story from yesterday and today.
> 
> In late October, 2011, I had a pretty serious foot/ankle injury on the job and did the splint-thing for a week. It healed amazingly fast, so I am still thankful to this day for that.
> 
> ...



Seems you're reaching an age where such things begin to "tell" you when the weather will be changing.  No matter how insignificant such injuries seemed at the time, nor how well and quickly you healed, the twinges start to increase in intensity.  Up until I broke my foot two years ago, it was an old motorcycle injury that always kicked up when the barometer changed.  Now, it's both.  
Welcome to becoming "well seasoned".
How's your baby girl doing this weekend.  She seems to be such a joy for you.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 28, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Gotta tell this story from yesterday and today.
> 
> In late October, 2011, I had a pretty serious foot/ankle injury on the job and did the splint-thing for a week. It healed amazingly fast, so I am still thankful to this day for that.
> 
> ...




It's called arthiritis or reumatism.....for some reason, some people start getting pain in their muscles when there's rain approaching.....my grandmother used to be able to tell that it was going to rain.....

That's funny that your little princess now thinks you've got a magic foot....


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 28, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Just a giggle for a Saturday. . .
> 
> youtube lifeguard needs bathroom break - Bing Videos
> 
> ...



That was too funny, especially the way "shook it off" at the end!


----------



## Mertex (Jun 28, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Just a giggle for a Saturday. . .
> 
> youtube lifeguard needs bathroom break - Bing Videos
> 
> ...


----------



## Mertex (Jun 28, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



Sure it did.....

I had a friend whose dad wouldn punish them by  making her and her siblings stand in the corner with their arms outstretched, and if they brought them down, he would smack their bottoms with a belt...I thought that was mean....


----------



## Mertex (Jun 28, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Came home to find these critters having a feast in my front yard....there was a baby, but I couldn't get him to be still so I could take his pic.
> ...



I figured you would notice.....


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 28, 2014)

Looks like it's going to be a nice day today.  We could use a break in the rain.  It's been raining at least a little daily and rained pretty much three days straight after we came back to town.  
Girls have been gone two days now.  The silence is deafening, no banter, no girlish chatter or giggles.  They did get the .10 tour of the deep, dark bowels of the airport and got to visit a 747, too.   They were pretty thrilled and told me it was one of the neatest things they've ever gotten to do.  Here they are in the cockpit.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 28, 2014)

They look like sweethearts, GW.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 28, 2014)

R.D. said:


> They look like sweethearts, GW.



They are.  My daughter is doing a fine job raising them.  I admit, there is something to be said for a woman who chooses to stay home, take care of her children and husband, instead of pursuing a career that would never pay enough for her to sacrifice that duty.  She does quite well, budgeting a military pay check, too!


----------



## Jughead (Jun 28, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


yeah, the belt is a little over the top, not good.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 28, 2014)

Taking Mrs. BBD out to a fancy eating establishment tonight because tomorrow is our 22nd wedding anniversary.  She's upstairs getting ready.  She doesn't know it but tonight I'm going to wear a suit!  Can't decide if I shall wear a blue suit or my "power" black suit.  Because it's evening, I think I'll wear the black suit.  I'm sure she will be surprised.  Going to go all out for the lady tonight.  Might even let her "super-size" her fries!


----------



## Sherry (Jun 28, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Taking Mrs. BBD out to a fancy eating establishment tonight because tomorrow is our 22nd wedding anniversary.  She's upstairs getting ready.  She doesn't know it but tonight I'm going to wear a suit!  Can't decide if I shall wear a blue suit or my "power" black suit.  Because it's evening, I think I'll wear the black suit.  I'm sure she will be surprised.  Going to go all out for the lady tonight.  Might even let her "super-size" her fries!



Yeah, let's all give it up for BBD...he's going to be having anniversary sex tonight.


----------



## Jughead (Jun 28, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Came home to find these critters having a feast in my front yard....there was a baby, but I couldn't get him to be still so I could take his pic.


They look great. Just imagine how much fresh venison meat you can get from one of those critters.


----------



## Jughead (Jun 28, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Good way to take his mind off the toes. You can bet he was focused on the huge needle.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 28, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Came home to find these critters having a feast in my front yard....there was a baby, but I couldn't get him to be still so I could take his pic.
> ...





*Food!!!*


----------



## R.D. (Jun 28, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Taking Mrs. BBD out to a fancy eating establishment tonight because tomorrow is our 22nd wedding anniversary.  She's upstairs getting ready.  She doesn't know it but tonight I'm going to wear a suit!  Can't decide if I shall wear a blue suit or my "power" black suit.  Because it's evening, I think I'll wear the black suit.  I'm sure she will be surprised.  Going to go all out for the lady tonight.  Might even let her "super-size" her fries!



Yes, go with the power suit.  Have a great time


----------



## Jughead (Jun 28, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 28, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Taking Mrs. BBD out to a fancy eating establishment tonight because tomorrow is our 22nd wedding anniversary.  She's upstairs getting ready.  She doesn't know it but tonight I'm going to wear a suit!  Can't decide if I shall wear a blue suit or my "power" black suit.  Because it's evening, I think I'll wear the black suit.  I'm sure she will be surprised.  Going to go all out for the lady tonight.  Might even let her "super-size" her fries!



Plus, the black suit matches your avatar.
You are such a good dog!  Enjoy your dinner.


----------



## Againsheila (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 28, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Gotta tell this story from yesterday and today.
> ...



Well, it does suck to have to admit I am not 19 anymore, but tis true, tis true, stuff starts to hurt when you cross over the magic 50....

Little Miss Statalina is doing well, thanks.

Today was also a major breakthrough for her, linguistically speaking.

We went to SEA LIFE, which is an aquarium chain, there is one just 12 miles on down the road, so I got a year's pass for both of us and we go 5 times a year or so.

Well, one of the new exhibits was over crabs, and they decided to do the section like it was a horror/sci-fy film:




Everything is printed in both German and English.

So, in order to get now totally horrified looking little Miss Statalina to go through this exhibit, I did what every good father does: *I bribed her with Gummibears* (oh, hello, [MENTION=45886]Mad_Cabbie[/MENTION] !!). So, being the attorney in the family (oh, hi,   [MENTION=3135]jillian[/MENTION] !!!), she decided to negotiate for double Gummibears and asked me very loud, in German, "Papa, if I read everything in English, do I get two Gummibear packs?" She had never yet read anything out loud in English, at least in my presence. So, figuring this was gonna be a one-pack Gummibear deal, I said "yepp". And she then proceeded to read every single sign and description in perfect English in a clear, loud, ringing 7 year old soprano voice. It took me a minute to pick my jaw up from the floor. Since her very first day, I have spoken only English with her, but she is stubborn about responding in kind and has never been willing to read in "Englisch". Whodathunk it would take a scary crabs-exhibit at an aquarium to get her in gear??? 

She is also learning viola, so she practices every day. Being a pro musician, I learn to keep my mouth shut and let her make and learn from her mistakes. But today, she also wanted to improvise with Papa at the end of her practice session, so she started to play "Alle meine Ente" on her viola and I jammed from the piano. It was a hoot. PapaStat rule: no practice = no Scooby Doo.  She practices a lot. 

She is a joy. The joy of my life.

Thanks for asking,    [MENTION=31362]gallantwarrior[/MENTION]. Hope you are well and prospering.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 28, 2014)

It's so hot and humid today, I'm actually sweating.

Sorry for getting so personal...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 28, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Gotta tell this story from yesterday and today.
> ...



And she remembers the injury: it happened on a Thursday afternoon before her weekend was to begin on Friday and I couldn't get around at all. I remember her staring at my splint and crying out of fear.  So, she was able to connect the dots.

Magic Foot.... I like that.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 28, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> It's so hot and humid today, I'm actually sweating.
> 
> Sorry for getting so personal...





Lumpy 1 said:


> It's so hot and humid today, I'm actually sweating.
> 
> Sorry for getting so personal...




I am seeing double.

I am seeing double.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 28, 2014)

Double is usually better but there are exceptions.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 28, 2014)

Some of the deer groups east of Fredericksburg, Mertex, are awesome to watch in the early morning dawn.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 28, 2014)

Yesterday, I walked out the backyard and a herd of 6 bucks were munching on whatever they pleased. I squirted them with the hose and they liked it..I'm thinking my backyard is their official potty spot and afternoon buffet...now, they'll expect sprinkles...


----------



## Pogo (Jun 28, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Didn't Mozart write that?


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 28, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Yesterday, I walked out the backyard and a herd of 6 bucks were munching on whatever they pleased. I squirted them with the hose and they liked it..I'm thinking my backyard is their official potty spot and afternoon buffet...now, they'll expect sprinkles...



We have a lot of rabbits around here.  They hang out right by the front door just grazing in the grass.  You walk by and they may hop once or twice but they just keep grazing.

I doubt anyone could keep a vegetable garden here.


----------



## Jughead (Jun 28, 2014)

Tonight is Fight Night. They are showing UFC live from San Antonio Texas for the first time. Five hours total (including the prelims).

Just started ... let the fights begin ...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 28, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



She appears to be a very talented young lady.  Having learned multiple languages during the course of my life, and having observed some multi-linguistic families, I have a theory that: youngsters learn languages very easily, and that, if the occasion to use each language is isolated to specific environments, they learn even faster.
1.  When I lived in Germany, my daughter attended a German Kindergarten.  Although there were children a wide range of backgrounds, they all spoke German in "school".  At home, we spoke English.  My daughter spoke both languages very well.  She also picked up a bit of Czech because her "bestie" was Czech.
2. My BIL is Puerto Rican.  When my nieces were young, Papi spoke Spanish with them and my sister spoke English.  All three girls are bi-lingual.
Of course, it is essential that the youngsters have opportunities to use/learn all languages they are exposed to and immersed in to maintain proficiency.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 28, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday, I walked out the backyard and a herd of 6 bucks were munching on whatever they pleased. I squirted them with the hose and they liked it..I'm thinking my backyard is their official potty spot and afternoon buffet...now, they'll expect sprinkles...
> ...



Rabbits are better than moose.  One year, a moose at all my Johnny-jump-ups and peonies, planted right up next to the house!


----------



## Pogo (Jun 28, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...




Couldn't agree more.  Those are the perfect sponge ages.  Any and all opportunities to expose them to multiple languages should be taken advantage of, if not even sought out.  Europeans and Africans certainly have that advantage.

Btw isn't "German Kindergarten" redundant?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 28, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



No.  He wrote The Magic Fluke as my daughter thought it was until somebody had the nerve to correct her .


----------



## Mertex (Jun 28, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> We have a lot of rabbits around here.  They hang out right by the front door just grazing in the grass.  You walk by and they may hop once or twice but they just keep grazing.
> 
> I doubt anyone could keep a vegetable garden here.



I've seen a few rabbits, fortunately, they have never gotten into my vegetable garden.  I don't plant carrots, though....


----------



## Noomi (Jun 28, 2014)

Afternoon all.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 28, 2014)

Raining yet _*again*_ here.  It rains every night lately, and some days.  I have an additional issue that my car is collecting water on the front floor somehow -- even though all the windows and sunroof have been fully closed.  No water on the center console, dashboard or seats --- just the floor.  Trying to figure it out.

I just noticed there's a little air vent at the bottom of the console for blowing warm air down there when you want your feet warmed, and the vent was set to that position, so I'm theorizing that somehow it's coming from there.  I changed the vent position to see if that stops it.  

On the other hand the blackberries are abundant and rampant.  I've never had so many.  Just the first few have come ripe, I brought in about a large handful.  When I first moved here, that large handful would have been the entire yield for the year.  This time it's just the beginning.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 28, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Afternoon all.



Hi Noomi!

Want a blackberry?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 29, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheilas friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Beckis hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and cousin,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Ollie's daughter Angie and his youngest brother,
Stat's aunt,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and Sunshine.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.   This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Grandma (Jun 29, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> The Bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards. Utube announced that they are soon going to stop supporting my browser. (Internet explorer 8).  I cannot upgrade it because I am still using windows xp, and it will not work with later browsers.



You can't use Firefox?

Go to Amazon and order a new Windows7 reload disk if you have to. It's like XP on crack.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 29, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Afternoon all.
> ...



Never tried them.


----------



## Grandma (Jun 29, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...





You MUST!

They're extremely delicious.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 29, 2014)

They might turn my tongue and teeth black!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 29, 2014)

Good morning, everyone, and a good Sunday to you.

On this day, the first appendectomy was successfully performed. So, this week is medical personnel week!

Today's medical personnel no. 1 drinking coffee:







Ellen Pompeo and Sandra Oh, from GREY'S ANATOMY.



And a medical model:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 29, 2014)

Today's medical personnel no. 2 drinking coffee:








That is this guy:







Actor Robert Young.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 29, 2014)

Real medical personnel drinking coffee:







From this website:

Extremely tired country doctor Ernest Ceriani drinks a cup of coffee... News Photo 53007395 | Getty Images




> *Ceriani & Neiberger Rest After Surgery*
> 
> Caption: Extremely tired country doctor Ernest Ceriani drinks a cup of coffee and smokes a cigarette, in the hospital kitchen at 2 a.m., Kemmling, Colorado, August 1948. Nurse Margaret Neiberger, similarly exhausted, slumps on a chair in the corner. The pair, both still in surgical scrubs, had just performed a cesarean section where both the baby & the mother died following complications. (Photo by W. Eugene Smith/Time Life Pictures/Getty Images)


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 29, 2014)

And, today's Sunday funnies:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 29, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Tonight is Fight Night. They are showing UFC live from San Antonio Texas for the first time. Five hours total (including the prelims).
> 
> Just started ... let the fights begin ...




Great stuff to eat a couple of hamburgers whilst watching!!!


Food!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 29, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 29, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


----------



## Noomi (Jun 29, 2014)

Evening, Stat!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 29, 2014)

Hey, Noomi!!!


----------



## Jughead (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## Jughead (Jun 29, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


Rabbits are indeed better than moose ... especially in the oven.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 29, 2014)

Happy Sunday morning!  Have had my coffee.  22 years ago today I married Mrs. BBD.  The rest is history.  I am certain that I got the best part of the deal.  Took her a while to get me "house broken" but afterwards it's been a real joy.  Got to go get ready to go to mass.  I know in some of my past posts I mentioned that we were not Catholic but we are in the process of converting.  When we go to the store I keep looking for some of that "Pope on a rope soap" but so far I haven't been able to find it.  Hope everybody has a great day.


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Jun 29, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday, I walked out the backyard and a herd of 6 bucks were munching on whatever they pleased. I squirted them with the hose and they liked it..I'm thinking my backyard is their official potty spot and afternoon buffet...now, they'll expect sprinkles...
> ...


Marigolds keep the wabbits away.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 29, 2014)

Intercropping either pigweed or marigold with tomatoes works wonders.

The science indicates the marigold is more effective, although much common myth says it doesn't work.

Science does.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Jun 29, 2014)

Jughead said:


>



I wish I were there for a day. It is one glorious feeling to dine outdoors with an ocean companion.  

But instead, I may go to Burger King, because of your signature. How often can a girl take  watching a live burger without having one?


----------



## boedicca (Jun 29, 2014)

Morning' All!  We're finally going to have a nice warm day today...vv cool late spring-early summer so far this year.  I'm ready for a bit of heat.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 29, 2014)

Jughead said:


>




*Food!!!*


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 29, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  We were naughty and skipped church today--just too much to do for another 24 hours and then I should be able to relax a bit.  Hope everybody is having a great Sunday.

Happy 22nd wedding anniversary to the BBD's.  Do you know how difficult it is to find an anniversary card or cake for the BBD's?  But I thought this was cute:


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 29, 2014)

And. . . .

On this day in history,  June 29, 1956  The Federal-Aid Highway Act of 1956 is signed, officially creating the United States Interstate Highway System.  Around the same date in 1985 - (June 27, 1985) -  the fabled Route 66 was officially removed from road maps having been completely by-passed by the interstate highways.  Kansas was the first state to complete a segment of the interstate system and Nebraska was the first state to complete all of their planned interstate system and the system was declared complete in 1993 when Interstate 105 opened in Los Angeles.  (If you look at an interstate map though, you can still see breaks in the grid that look uncomfortably incomplete.)

Contrary to popular myth, the interstate highway system was not thought up by President Eisenhower, who signed it into law, but had been on the drawing board since the 1930's.  And, also contrary to popular myth, the interstate system was not primarily a defense strategy but was always conceived as a boon to national commerce.  Eisenhower and others did recognize its value for defense however and that was no doubt part of the debate for the project to become law.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 29, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  It's still officially morning here for the next five minutes or so...


----------



## R.D. (Jun 29, 2014)

Happy Anniversary BBD!!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2014)

A good Sunday morning to y'all!
Coffee du jour is Guatemalan Free Market Estate. Yummy!

It's been a while since I stopped by, but I've been pretty busy and what time I spend here, I've been devoting to the 2nd Amendment.

Business is good at Doc's. We've added a second poker night and we're up to 20 players 2 nights a week. Some of the folks bring wives and significant others so it does improve the take. Mondays and Wednesdays are typically slow in the bars here and we've doubled our average gross with no added cost except for the 2 dozen Krispy Kreams I pick up.
I have material for a 3rd table and the fabric is on order. Another week and we can seat 30 for the tournaments.
We continue to feature live entertainment a couple times a month. Last Tuesday, a fellow named Zachary Thomas Diedrich came in for a beer. He got to talking music with another customer and went back to his truck and came back with a guitar.
He asked me if he could play a song or 2 and ended up playing Country music for almost 2 hours.
Customers left him $52 in tips and my wife hired him for Friday night.

We did OK and might have him back again.
If you're into Country, give him a listen.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPfGnvNyFN0&index=2&list=UUlcMqagp00AFIr2d7LoJFrw"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPfGnvNyFN0&index=2&list=UUlcMqagp00AFIr2d7LoJFrw[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 29, 2014)

HelenaHandbag said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



There's always a solution like that.  Thanks!


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 29, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Burger King has good tasting oatmeal too!

"Why eat with a clown when you can dine with a King"?
~~Burger King


----------



## Jughead (Jun 29, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


We can have the best of both worlds. It's just a matter of heading to the Burger King drive-thru and bringing the take out order to the nice scenery depicted above...


----------



## Jughead (Jun 29, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...


Not to mention that Burger King's Whopper is way tastier than McDonald's Big Mac. I find the meat in McDonald's Big Mac tastes like cardboard.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 29, 2014)

Morning!

Everyone have a great Sunday


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 29, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  We were naughty and skipped church today--just too much to do for another 24 hours and then I should be able to relax a bit.  Hope everybody is having a great Sunday.
> 
> Happy 22nd wedding anniversary to the BBD's.  Do you know how difficult it is to find an anniversary card or cake for the BBD's?  But I thought this was cute:



As a big bad paratrooper who has his first set of wings posted at the top of his "love my career" wall board, I still have to say "how adorable."

Are they salt shakers.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 29, 2014)

It's an especially beautiful Sunday...no work on Monday.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 29, 2014)

Sherry said:


> It's an especially beautiful Sunday...no work on Monday.



You're on vacation I seem to recall.

Everyone should get a minimum of 6 weeks vacation a year.

If I was running for President, that's the one I would use.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 29, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > It's an especially beautiful Sunday...no work on Monday.
> ...



Yes, my resort is my home, and I'm so happy to just spend a week relaxing. Tomorrow we'll head over to mom's and grill out pool side.


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 29, 2014)

Sherry said:


> It's an especially beautiful Sunday...no work on Monday.


You should look into that alligator problem....


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 29, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUbUrpIBlcM]Baby Elephants Play In Kiddie Pool - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 29, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Well that's good, if you'd gone on some exotic vacation you'd need another weeks vacation just to make up for it. This way you'll have more money and ..., oh heck, an exotic vacation would have been great also.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 29, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > It's an especially beautiful Sunday...no work on Monday.
> ...




In Germany, 6 weeks of vacation is the law of the land. +13 national holiday.


----------



## Againsheila (Jun 29, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Happy Sunday morning!  Have had my coffee.  22 years ago today I married Mrs. BBD.  The rest is history.  I am certain that I got the best part of the deal.  Took her a while to get me "house broken" but afterwards it's been a real joy.  Got to go get ready to go to mass.  I know in some of my past posts I mentioned that we were not Catholic but we are in the process of converting.  When we go to the store I keep looking for some of that "Pope on a rope soap" but so far I haven't been able to find it.  Hope everybody has a great day.



In case nobody else did it:


----------



## Againsheila (Jun 29, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Almost every developed nation has more vacation time than we do.  It's almost criminal the way America treats it's workers.


----------



## Againsheila (Jun 29, 2014)

Happy Sunday everyone.  Still got a green foot (cast).  Bored crazy.  My friend had her friend call me.  She (Jan)  apparently had foot surgery the same day I did.  Yippee, someone to talk to.  She's going as crazy as I am, and that's saying something since I was pretty crazy before.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 29, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



I used to work for Siemens (a German company) then we got sold to a Japanese company. Raises went from up to 30% a year to, you'll have to kiss some serious butt 8%. I much preferred Siemens


----------



## R.D. (Jun 29, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Truthfully, I don't know what I would do with all that time "vacationing"


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 29, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Get a part time job perhaps..


----------



## Mertex (Jun 29, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > In Germany, 6 weeks of vacation is the law of the land. +13 national holiday.
> ...



Two weeks of vacation is about all I could stand......then laying around doing nothing starts to get boring.


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 29, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


It has been more than 10 years since I have taken more than a week off of work.  I usually use up accrued vacation time in chunks of a day here, two there.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 29, 2014)

Sunday greetings, everyone!
I'm a little late for a "good morning".  As usual, busy-busy-busy.  I got some overtime at work, stopped for a light brunch, and picked up some fence-mending supplies on the way home.
Weatherman says it's going to be a scorcher today.  High, broken overcast and temps low- to mid-seventies!  I think I'll go minimalist for my work wear this afternoon, a "wife-beater" tank and some baggy, comfy shorts.
Dinner with the other geezers this evening, and someone else is cooking!  It will be pleasant to enjoy a meal after all the chores are done, one I did not have to make for myself.
Hope everyone has a lovely Sunday.  Rest and prepare for the coming week.


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 29, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sunday greetings, everyone!
> I'm a little late for a "good morning".  As usual, busy-busy-busy.  I got some overtime at work, stopped for a light brunch, and picked up some fence-mending supplies on the way home.
> Weatherman says it's going to be a scorcher today.  High, broken overcast and temps low- to mid-seventies!  I think I'll go minimalist for my work wear this afternoon, a "wife-beater" tank and some baggy, comfy shorts.
> Dinner with the other geezers this evening, and someone else is cooking!  It will be pleasant to enjoy a meal after all the chores are done, one I did not have to make for myself.
> Hope everyone has a lovely Sunday.  Rest and prepare for the coming week.


You consider that 'a scorcher?'.....That is barely out of sweat shirt temps...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 29, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sunday greetings, everyone!
> ...



It's all relative.  Around here, temps above 60-65 are outrageous.  70+ means lying flat out indoors with a cold brew and the AC going full blast!


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 29, 2014)

well I have to say, the weather has been perfect the last few days.  after dinner played miniature golf last night and then went to the fireworks.  I think tonight we are going to go play a little tennis.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 29, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



That was me.  When I had jobs I loved,  I was always worried that I would miss out on something exciting.  But the last couple of decades of my working life I was working on straight commission (w/no paid benefits) or self employed (w/no paid benefits) so vacations meant no money coming in.  We still took time off, but you do manage it pretty carefully.  Still, I much MUCH preferred being my own boss and working my own schedule and having a great deal of control over my earnings than I ever did working for the other fellow.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 29, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



I used to yearn for vacation when I was working for somebody else.  Now that I can vacation whenever, I don't need it as much.  I spend time making my home my oasis.  The only thing we don't have is a pool and I don't think we'll be getting one.  

That photo Sherry put up looks wonderful.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 29, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



I believe if you have an "Oasis" a pond or pool is required, a well with a tank at the very least.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 29, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Pools are no real oasis unless you have a pool boy.   Lucky for me, I do   but unlucky for my husband, it's him.    They are tons of work


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 29, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



That one would be a lot of work with all those trees.  Although it is so beautiful, it might be worth all the work.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 29, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



The nice thing about our Florida pools is that they are almost all in screened lanais, which means no worries about bugs or leaves in the pool...or snakes and gators. They still need general maintenance, but it's a lot easier.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 29, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Tell your husband you require an indoor pool. Then, all his dreams will come true..


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 29, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



We stayed at a home in Marco Island, it had a lanais with a pool and hot tub but I love the trees and privacy.  It's just beautiful.  Now that you mention snakes and gators, I'm less enthusiastic though.  I must say...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 29, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Yes, in my part of the world an outdoor pool has almost no problem with unwelcome creepy crawly things or critters getting into them and there usually aren't a lot of trees with leaves around to be a problem.  Also we don't really have flies or mosquitos to interfere with being out in nature.  It is more of a problem I'm sure in areas where there are gators and lots of snakes and things like that.

But even with our perfect environment for a pool they are a tremendous amount of work and a substantial expense to install here and water is at a premium so not very many people have pools.   I would sure enjoy one though if I could afford one along with a regular pool service to maintain it.


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 29, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...


A plastic palm tree, an umbrella drink and a bathtub............................





Minimum............


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 29, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...


Yep.  Working for yourself is more than enough compensation for time off.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 29, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Yeah, I'm over the pool.  We could only use it three months out of the year anyway.  I'll see if we can have a couple of waterfalls instead.  Maybe a bird bath.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 29, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Do I hear dueling banjos in the background?


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 29, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


Only when I move it to the sister-in-laws 10 acre spread......


----------



## Pogo (Jun 29, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...




Congratulations Grasshopper.  You have completed Level One.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 29, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



You have the best sense of humor.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 29, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Require? 

He would have me committed


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## Jughead (Jun 29, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Thank you, Sensei ...


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 29, 2014)

It's been a very nice day.  Time for bed.  Good night.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sunday greetings, everyone!
> ...



Yup! Made 93 here today with a heat index of 101. The AC at Doc's ran from 12:30 when I bumped it up until 5 PM when it finally got to 72. Still in all, last month the electric bill was only $725. The shiny new roof and another layer of insulation has helped a bunch Last summer bills were $900 to $1200.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 29, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...




You probably wouldn't last here in South Texas.....it gets to 90 pretty early in the year, and we can get 90 degree days strung out for weeks until it rains...then we might get a breather.  I'd love to move up North, but then I would have to put up with the cold winters....can't win.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 30, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...




I don't know about tons of work.  We have a new AquaBot ....my husband plugs it in every morning and the thing picks up everything and even scrubs the bottom and sides of the pool....the only time we really have tons of work is in early spring during the time when the Oaks drop their leaves, and a few weeks later they start dropping their pollen....the filter baskets get full quickly and he has to change  them out more than once, the rest of the summer, the pool puppy and Aqua Bot do all the work.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 30, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Pools are no real oasis unless you have a pool boy.   Lucky for me, I do   but unlucky for my husband, it's him.    They are tons of work
> ...



It's great to have trees all around the pool because they provide a lot of shade and the water doesn't get luke warm.....but our Oaks do drop their leaves in the spring, and it requires a lot more attention then.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 30, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...




That's nice......but I would imagine having one of those built over our pool would be prohibitive....it wouldn't look as nice as that one either as our pool is not that close to the house.


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 30, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Happy Sunday morning! Have had my coffee. 22 years ago today I married Mrs. BBD. The rest is history. I am certain that I got the best part of the deal. Took her a while to get me "house broken" but afterwards it's been a real joy. Got to go get ready to go to mass. I know in some of my past posts I mentioned that we were not Catholic but we are in the process of converting. When we go to the store I keep looking for some of that "Pope on a rope soap" but so far I haven't been able to find it. Hope everybody has a great day.


​ *Happy Anniversary!*​ ​


----------



## Noomi (Jun 30, 2014)

Afternoon all. I probably won't be on tomorrow, hopefully I will be on Wednesday afternoon, and then I will be off again Thursday and Friday.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 30, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheilas friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Beckis hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and cousin,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Ollie's daughter Angie and his youngest brother,
Stat's aunt,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and Sunshine.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.   This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 30, 2014)

Sleep well, Foxy!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 30, 2014)

Good morning everyone, and a happy Monday to you!

The *medical personnel drinking coffee* series continues.


Today's medical personnel no. 1 drinking coffee:









> Doctors drink coffee in an elevator before hospital rounds June 26, 2002 at Louisiana State University Health Sciences Center hospital in Shreveport, Louisiana. (Mario Villafuerte/Getty Images)



From this link:

Sleep-Deprived Doctors Told to Drink Coffee | Slice of Life | Life | Epoch Times


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 30, 2014)

Medical personnel no. 2 drinking coffee:







(Stock photo)

From this link:

9 things every nurse should know about coffee | Scrubs ? The Leading Lifestyle Nursing Magazine Featuring Inspirational and Informational Nursing Articles

Those were real people.


Here is an actor playing a doctor who is drinking coffee:







"Dr. House"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 30, 2014)

And today's coffee funnies:


----------



## Noomi (Jun 30, 2014)

Evening Stat!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 30, 2014)

G'Day, Noomi!!!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 30, 2014)

Good morning, everybody.  Up and had my coffee.  Mrs. BBD is still snoozing.  Have to go to Rockford and run a few errands today.  Stormy night last night and the weatherman says thunderstorms later this afternoon.  Sure seems to be raining a lot here lately.  Thanks everybody for the anniversary well wishes.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 30, 2014)

Good Morning, Everybody!  A little pop of color to the place today..


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 30, 2014)

Good Monday morning to all of yinz!

I could do without another weekend like the one just past.  Saturday was spent at the Big house with my brother.  Mom needed to have the header, stool and jambs replaced around a glass block window in the basement.  The stool had rotted and rot being what it is, continued up both jambs.  So we met at 9:30 and started to cut it away.  When we finally got all the old wood and the glass block removed, we thought we had finished the 'hard part'.

But we were wrong as framing in the new wood and fitting the glass block to our new frame was tougher than removing the rot.  We still are not finished as we ran short of lumber and by the time we realized we were indeed short, the lumber yard was closed.  We left at 5:00, my brother to mow his lawn and I to do two loads of laundry.

Yesterday I resolved to get some much needed yard work done at Pimplebutt.  I fed all the flower beds with liquid bloom booster plant food and started to yank some of the weeds that have taken over on the North Lawn.  I was allowed to work on them for four hours until my back, hips and upper thighs told me that I could do no more today.

This afternoon when I get back from work, the lawn will get trimmed and maybe, muscle permitting, more of the weeds will get pulled.  Day of Rest? When?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 30, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Our parents' Florida room with pool looks awesome.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 30, 2014)

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 30, 2014)

Good Morning !
Have a great Monday!


----------



## R.D. (Jun 30, 2014)

Ippopotomonstrosesquipedaliophobia: Phobia, fear of long words.  

  I think this is too funny .  Some smartie screwing with others anxieties.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 30, 2014)

Good morning all.  Up and running at a hard pace this morning--I'm out of rep for awhile and will get to PMs later.  Early afternoon need to go fetch my sister who will be staying with us a couple of days and then should be able to catch my breath.  Ya'll have a good one and I'll catch up later.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 30, 2014)

On this day in history--June 30, 1805--the U.S. Congress voted to separate the Michigan Territory from the existing Wisconsin Territory.  The separation was in advance of the anticipated application of statehood for Michigan.  Michigan Territory existed as an unincorporated territory until January 26, 1837, when Michigan became our 26th state.  Detroit was the territorial capital as well as the new state capital.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 30, 2014)

Something came along out here called the "sun" (??) just now.... it'll be gone by afternoon.

Whoops, there it goes now... might as well stay in and listen to some toons...


----------



## Jughead (Jun 30, 2014)

wait a minute ...  ...


----------



## Sherry (Jun 30, 2014)

It's currently 81 and headed for the mid 90's...will probably have the typical afternoon thunder boomers, but hopefully they won't interfere with our grilling out and pool time. My mom is a firecracker, born on the 4th of July, but she'll be traveling, so we're celebrating today.


----------



## 007 (Jun 30, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Good morning, everybody.  Up and had my coffee.  Mrs. BBD is still snoozing.  Have to go to Rockford and run a few errands today.  Stormy night last night and the weatherman says thunderstorms later this afternoon.  Sure seems to be raining a lot here lately.  Thanks everybody for the anniversary well wishes.



Yeah we got some pretty wild stuff last night too. Tornado whistle went off here in town because there were multiple twisters within 10 miles of us. Got a little hairy there for a bit, but we were lucky enough to dodge the worst of it. As far as the rain goes, my tomato plants are just loving it. They're growing like weeds, and the little tomatoes are popping out all over the plants. Can't wait to slice into a fresh, home grown tomato.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 30, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Ippopotomonstrosesquipedaliophobia: Phobia, fear of long words.
> 
> I think this is too funny .  Some smartie screwing with others anxieties.


I pity the Welshman with arthritis in his hands.  Filling out paper forms must be considered a form of torture there.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jun 30, 2014)

007 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, everybody.  Up and had my coffee.  Mrs. BBD is still snoozing.  Have to go to Rockford and run a few errands today.  Stormy night last night and the weatherman says thunderstorms later this afternoon.  Sure seems to be raining a lot here lately.  Thanks everybody for the anniversary well wishes.
> ...



I'm with you. Love growing tomatoes and slicing into them.  I used to just love biting into them.


----------



## Jughead (Jun 30, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


There is always an indoor pool, advantage is you can use it yearlong ... disadvantage is obvious, mighty expensive, and time consuming to install ...


----------



## R.D. (Jun 30, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Ours is close to the house, we actually tried to have it made indoor.  The stupid township said no


----------



## AquaAthena (Jun 30, 2014)

Those are beautiful. 

Here is the type of pool I like the most. The Infinity pool.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 30, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Those are beautiful.
> 
> Here is the type of pool I like the most. The Infinity pool.



You need a really really really fast shutter to take that shot before the water all runs out.


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 30, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Why? It's your house after all....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 30, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...





Yes, but where's the *FOOD???*


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 30, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


True. It needs some tables with hamburgers or lemonade on them.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 30, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> On this day in history--June 30, 1805--the U.S. Congress voted to separate the Michigan Territory from the existing Wisconsin Territory.  The separation was in advance of the anticipated application of statehood for Michigan.  Michigan Territory existed as an unincorporated territory until January 26, 1837, when Michigan became our 26th state.  Detroit was the territorial capital as well as the new state capital.





And notice that it took 31.5 years for Michigan to become a state. But that brings us slowly to politics, so, back to *FOOD!!!*


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 30, 2014)

I wouldn't have an indoor pool.  That would be like having an at home bowling alley or movie theatre.  There are just some activities that the more people around, the merrier.  Not to say that I'd never swim alone but it's more fun sharing something like that.


----------



## Jughead (Jun 30, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Here you are ... poolside service ...


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## Jughead (Jun 30, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...


Don't forget the beer ... nothing like having a poolside cookout ...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 30, 2014)

Mertex said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



There's a reason I don't live in South Texas, you know.  Besides, when it's cold, I put more clothes on.  When it's hot, I can only go so far before someone feels visually assaulted.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 30, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...




Oh, my...


----------



## R.D. (Jun 30, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> RD said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Without getting too political, hopefully, no one actually owns their homes, we  rent them and the land they stand on from the govt.  

In all fairness, if I wanted to put out boatloads of money they _may_ have said yes


----------



## Jughead (Jun 30, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


San Diego has a nice climate, the temp rarely goes above 80. Very comfortable yearlong.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 30, 2014)

Late morning greetings from Alaska!
It's already 1000 here, but that means it's afternoon already for some of y'all. It's a tolerable 52 F right now and looks like it might remain cooler today.  There's a high, broken overcast and light breeze.  Hopefully it will stay cooler because I still have fences to mend.  Too many leaky fences and the goats keep getting out.  Funny, this is not a problem in the winter.  But, you know what they say about the grass being greener...
Sometimes, the irony in my life just slays me.  My partner is about as anti-military, as uncomplimentary to military members and what they do, as anyone I have ever encountered.  Yet, he knows my retirement check will be in the bank tomorrow and now it's my turn to buy hay.  At least the last couple of days have been good for the hay farmers and they have hay in the field to pick up.  It's less expensive if you can pick it up before they move it to the sheds.  I do expect to have several fewer mouths to feed by the end of the week, though.  I'm also going to be liquidating my entire herd by next summer.  Partner's not going to like either of those things, but that's too bad.  Man needs to grow a pair and accept that some animals are born to be eaten.
Thinking of pools...I cannot recall the last time I was in a pool.  It was when my daughter was still just a youngster, though.  Most of the high schools have pools and they have public hours.  Some of the upscale hotels around here also have small, indoor pools.  Both options cost money.  Of course, I could always use the pools on base, but my lifestyle allows little time for such activities.  And only a few are bold enough to take a dip in any of the local rivers, ponds, or lakes.  Even in summer the water temps hover around 40 F, or so.


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 30, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Those are beautiful.
> 
> Here is the type of pool I like the most. The Infinity pool.



if you have a house on the ocean or with a great view, nothing beats an infinity pool


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 30, 2014)

spent a perfect day at the beach today.  got there to watch the sunrise.  a little overcast so it was a glowing ball through the clouds.   walking along the beach I found a huge horseshoe crab shell covered with different kinds of mollusk and clam shells and barnacles.  it was really cool. I figured I'd take it home and put it in our garden.  so I had the thing laying on our beach blanket. i'm laying there getting a little sun  and i'm like did one of those shells just move?  what ever was in them was still alive. as they were drying out they were starting to move.  so I tossed it back in the ocean.   but a perfect day, perfect breeze, perfect weather


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 30, 2014)

Glancing at my calendar for tomorrow, next month, I find that although tomorrow is actually Tuesday, it is, in fact, the "Wednesday" of the year.  Hump Day.  The 182 day of 2014 with 183 days left til New Year's Eve.  The midpoint of the year.  We're really closer to Christmas of 2014 than we are to Christmas 2013.

We are left with six months to accomplish all those New Year's resolutions, and six months left to come up with new resolutions.  We have high summer before us, the baseball All-Star game (I hope the Pirates are at least 5 games over .500 by then), a whole football season, several holidays and a new school year yet to come.  

The days are as long as they will get.  The sweet corn has yet to be harvested.  Tomatoes are still green on the vine and the bell peppers are still just forming.  It's a great time of year to take inventory and ready ourselves for the inevitable seasons around the corner.

Breathe it in before we rip another page off the calendar!


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 30, 2014)

Jughead said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Cook IN?


----------



## Jughead (Jun 30, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...


Yup ... forgot we were discussing an indoor pool. Couldn't have the BBQ indoors due to risk of CO poisoning. I guess we could use an indoor George Foreman grill for the cook-in ...


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 30, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Late morning greetings from Alaska!
> It's already 1000 here, but that means it's afternoon already for some of y'all. It's a tolerable 52 F right now and looks like it might remain cooler today.  There's a high, broken overcast and light breeze.  Hopefully it will stay cooler because I still have fences to mend.  Too many leaky fences and the goats keep getting out.  Funny, this is not a problem in the winter.  But, you know what they say about the grass being greener...
> Sometimes, the irony in my life just slays me.  My partner is about as anti-military, as uncomplimentary to military members and what they do, as anyone I have ever encountered.  Yet, he knows my retirement check will be in the bank tomorrow and now it's my turn to buy hay.  At least the last couple of days have been good for the hay farmers and they have hay in the field to pick up.  It's less expensive if you can pick it up before they move it to the sheds.  I do expect to have several fewer mouths to feed by the end of the week, though.  I'm also going to be liquidating my entire herd by next summer.  Partner's not going to like either of those things, but that's too bad.  Man needs to grow a pair and accept that some animals are born to be eaten.
> Thinking of pools...I cannot recall the last time I was in a pool.  It was when my daughter was still just a youngster, though.  Most of the high schools have pools and they have public hours.  Some of the upscale hotels around here also have small, indoor pools.  Both options cost money.  Of course, I could always use the pools on base, but my lifestyle allows little time for such activities.  And only a few are bold enough to take a dip in any of the local rivers, ponds, or lakes.  Even in summer the water temps hover around 40 F, or so.



Mmmm, you have me thinking about goat curry now! 

I am getting used to swimming a couple of hundred meters every other morning. Keeping me fit and I am not there to entertain anyone.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 30, 2014)

Spent the morning with the 2 Nieces I found 2 years ago, and the new niece we found 4 months ago.

Long story for those who haven't heard it. I'll tell it again some day....

Anyway, new niece showed me a picture of her father....Can't deny that he I and the other 2 girls dad are related, closely related.

The three nieces....


----------



## R.D. (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 30, 2014)

Had a thunderstorm blow through here just a while ago.  Heavy rain.  Thunder.  Lightening.  I was going to go get under my bed but Mrs. BBD kept talking and I had to stay and listen.  She gets long-winded at the most inopportune times.  Anyway, the storm has passed.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 30, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Late morning greetings from Alaska!
> ...



Goat curry is quite tasty, so is: goat marinara, goat chili, goat sauerbraten, goat shish-ka-bob, goat roast, goat steak, goat jerky, etc.  When you have lots of something, you learn lots of ways to use it.
An aside: my daughter was telling me that when my SIL was going through Special Forces survival training, they were eating nettle soup.  I had to laugh because I like steamed nettles and make a tasty nettle pesto.  I'll have to trade recipes with the boy next time I see him!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 30, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Sorry.  I don't knowingly eat goat.  Never been that hungry.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 30, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



That's OK, leaves more for the rest of us.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 30, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> spent a perfect day at the beach today.  got there to watch the sunrise.  a little overcast so it was a glowing ball through the clouds.   walking along the beach I found a huge horseshoe crab shell covered with different kinds of mollusk and clam shells and barnacles.  it was really cool. I figured I'd take it home and put it in our garden.  so I had the thing laying on our beach blanket. i'm laying there getting a little sun  and i'm like did one of those shells just move?  what ever was in them was still alive. as they were drying out they were starting to move.  so I tossed it back in the ocean.   but a perfect day, perfect breeze, perfect weather



Are you in Pt. Pleasant, Spoon?

I was invited there for next week, prolly won't make it though.


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 30, 2014)

One cold day a man was driving and hit a baby skunk. He stopped the car to check it's condition and saw that it had minor injuries but seemed to be in a mild shock. He picked it up and carried it to his wife and told her to hold it between her legs to keep it warm until they could get to the nearest animal hospital. The wife asked, "What about the smell"? The husband replied," Just hold his nose shut". That's when the fireworks began..


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 30, 2014)

What is with the black ribbon next to the USMB logo that has Merlin047?

Did something happen to him?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 30, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> What is with the black ribbon next to the USMB logo that has Merlin047?
> 
> Did something happen to him?



Dunno DW.  Maybe some others here know/knew him.  I didn't/don't.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 30, 2014)

Ummm. I like CocaCola, especially over fresh ice and foamy..

I was seduced by Pepsi several times though .. I'm weak and Pepsi took advantage of me..


----------



## Sherry (Jun 30, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Ummm. I like CocaCola, especially over fresh ice and foamy..
> 
> I was seduced by Pepsi several times though .. I'm weak and Pepsi took advantage of me..



I've always preferred diet Coke...I think diet Pepsi has a chemical taste. Once in awhile I'll buy pop at the store, and it's either diet A&W root beer or diet Sunkist.


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 30, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Ummm. I like CocaCola, especially over fresh ice and foamy..
> 
> I was seduced by Pepsi several times though .. I'm weak and Pepsi took advantage of me..


Weak willed fool!  I hear by banish you to the Fresca!!!  Now go, and reflect upon your perversions!


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 30, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Spent the morning with the 2 Nieces I found 2 years ago, and the new niece we found 4 months ago.
> 
> Long story for those who haven't heard it. I'll tell it again some day....
> 
> ...



Oh yeah, there is a distinct family resemblence.


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 30, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> What is with the black ribbon next to the USMB logo that has Merlin047?
> 
> Did something happen to him?


I did some checking and found that he was a popular member on USMB and died on 9/11/2005. On his profile page his wife left a message to thank people for their friend to him. Checking his statistics, his last post (from his wife) takes you to a thread where the members eulogize his memory.  [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION] may have known him.
USMB put up the banner shortly after that.


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 30, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > What is with the black ribbon next to the USMB logo that has Merlin047?
> ...


Thank you.  I hadn't noticed the ribbon before.  Is it new or am I just really unobservant?


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 30, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...


Right after his death. I hadn't noticed it either.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jun 30, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



This is so weird. I just noticed that logo today and looked into my screen closely, to see what is said, but still knew not, what it meant. 

So thanks twice now, Hossfly. What a nice tribute all around...


----------



## Sherry (Jun 30, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



It's been there since I got here...which was shortly before you.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 30, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Ummm. I like CocaCola, especially over fresh ice and foamy..
> ...



Diet drinks make no sense to me, it would be healthier to have a glass of water then enjoy the real thing.

Okay, I'll admit it .. A&W root beer and cream soda have had their way with me also...


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 30, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Chalk one up for being blind on My part.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 30, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Water is usually what I drink around the house. Water can taste weird at restaurants though, so I usually get pop when I go out. I've been drinking diet for 25 years now, and when I've accidentally gotten a regular, it tastes sickeningly sweet to me...I guess your taste buds just get accustomed to it.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 30, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Your insulting my buds as being un-discriminating, Well, I think you're right.

When I had heart surgery and didn't have salt for 2 weeks, food tasted hideously salty and greasy foods forget it.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 30, 2014)

I mix about 20% regular coke with the rest being diet.  I guess you could say I cheat.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 30, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Awww I didn't know you'd had heart surgery. I think food is already too salty...the only food that I actually salt is a baked potato. I'm a much bigger fan of pepper...loads of it.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 30, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> I mix about 20% regular coke with the rest being diet.  I guess you could say I cheat.



Huh, I never thought about doing that...you're so clever.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm giving some thought to a new business endeavor.  Wonder if anybody would like to buy into my plan.  I think we could do pretty well with it.  I want to market "Organic Free-Range Moth Balls".  I'm going to construct a huge screen cage in my back yard and put a large number of candles in it.  At night, the moths will fly into the cage but won't be able to escape.  Then every morning I will go out and collect the testicles from the males caught in the cage, package them and get them to market in the afternoon.  I think there might be a market for a product like this.  Who's interested?  A very small buy-in could return you a huge return.  I just need to come up with a tricky name for the product.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 30, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> I'm giving some thought to a new business endeavor.  Wonder if anybody would like to buy into my plan.  I think we could do pretty well with it.  I want to market "Organic Free-Range Moth Balls".  I'm going to construct a huge screen cage in my back yard and put a large number of candles in it.  At night, the moths will fly into the cage but won't be able to escape.  Then every morning I will go out and collect the testicles from the males caught in the cage, package them and get them to market in the afternoon.  I think there might be a market for a product like this.  Who's interested?  A very small buy-in could return you a huge return.  I just need to come up with a tricky name for the product.



Have you ever smelled moth balls??














How did you get your head between their legs??


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Jun 30, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


Lots of fresh ground pepper, with the four peppercorn mix.

I have lots of pepper mills stocked with the stuff.


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Jun 30, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> I mix about 20% regular coke with the rest being diet.  I guess you could say I cheat.


I mix about 20% rum with regular Coke. I guess you could say I *really* cheat!


----------



## Againsheila (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi everyone.  Hope all is well.  I'm counting on my foot being better by the end of July.  I've already made reservations for my husband and I to go to New Orleans on July 31st.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 30, 2014)

Sherry said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > I mix about 20% regular coke with the rest being diet.  I guess you could say I cheat.
> ...




Well, I agree with you.  Straight coke tastes way too sickly sweet.  That is my compromise.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 30, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



Fix me a drink, smart man.


----------



## Chuckt (Jun 30, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Ummm. I like CocaCola, especially over fresh ice and foamy..
> 
> I was seduced by Pepsi several times though .. I'm weak and Pepsi took advantage of me..



After drinking coke zero for a while, I can no longer drink regular coke because there is too much syrup.

Coke doesn't taste like coke when I was a kid.  They lost the formula or something and it has never tasted the same since.

I am trying to be a little healthier.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 30, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Ummm. I like CocaCola, especially over fresh ice and foamy..
> ...



I'm pretty sure it's [MENTION=16165]alan1[/MENTION] who has told the story in here about how Coca-Cola stopped using cane sugar...at least that's what I recall, and he found a place that imported it from I think Mexico, where they still use the old formula.


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 30, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > I'm giving some thought to a new business endeavor.  Wonder if anybody would like to buy into my plan.  I think we could do pretty well with it.  I want to market "Organic Free-Range Moth Balls".  I'm going to construct a huge screen cage in my back yard and put a large number of candles in it.  At night, the moths will fly into the cage but won't be able to escape.  Then every morning I will go out and collect the testicles from the males caught in the cage, package them and get them to market in the afternoon.  I think there might be a market for a product like this.  Who's interested?  A very small buy-in could return you a huge return.  I just need to come up with a tricky name for the product.
> ...


LOL


You must spread some around before........


----------



## Pogo (Jun 30, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Chuckt said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Yeah that's true.  Just last month I went to a museum in Asheville that had two Coke machines, one labeled "Mexican Coke", which they said means it doesn't have high fructose corn syrup.  The Mexican version cost a little more.  I remembered that from somewhere else but saw that just recently.

It's because, in the mid-'70s there was a food inflation after  with the USSR buying up a lot of wheat on account of their crop failures; this led to a shift in the govt's agricultural subsidies, which led to a glut of corn, and that led to the development of high fructose corn syrup, which then replaced sugar in a lot of products because it was cheaper, and that's when it started showing up in soft drinks.  And about a trillion other things.

Soft drinks will kill you with that stuff.  Read the "sugars" line in the ingredient labels.  Sometimes it's good to remember that whether an ad insists you need to be drinking Coke rather than Pepsi or Pepsi rather than Coke, _both_ ads are selling the same thing --- the idea of drinking sugar.

I'm partial to a half-and-half iced tea/lemonade mix in the warmer weather, but I have to make my own from carefully selected unsweet tea and barely-sweet lemonade to avoid ingesting ridiculous amounts of sugar (or else make it all from scratch).  But the end result is just as refreshing and I don't miss it at all.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 30, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Hi everyone.  Hope all is well.  I'm counting on my foot being better by the end of July.  I've already made reservations for my husband and I to go to New Orleans on July 31st.



N'awlins in late July?

I already have your weather forecast:  95 degrees, 489% humidity.  And that's at night.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 30, 2014)

HelenaHandbag said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > I mix about 20% regular coke with the rest being diet.  I guess you could say I cheat.
> ...



I'd say that's 20% healthier.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 30, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone.  Hope all is well.  I'm counting on my foot being better by the end of July.  I've already made reservations for my husband and I to go to New Orleans on July 31st.
> ...



I've always wanted to visit New Orleans...especially the Garden District to see all of those lovely older homes.


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Jun 30, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


Knock that Coke down with a little Captain Morgan.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 30, 2014)

HelenaHandbag said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



I used to be a rum and Coke girl back in the day when all my girlfriends were getting married...it really loosens you up for the dance floor.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 30, 2014)

HelenaHandbag said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Yer doin' it backwards


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## 007 (Jun 30, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> What is with the black ribbon next to the USMB logo that has Merlin047?
> 
> Did something happen to him?



Merlin was one of us first members here that was very well liked. He was very intelligent and insightful and posted some of the best posts I've ever read here. He developed cancer and we all kind of went through it with him. Then one day after a brief absence, his wife posted that he had passed away. The original owner and creator of the board, jimnyc, put that ribbon there in his honor, and it has stayed with subsequent owners. I'm very glad to see that.

You can search the member list and find Merlin1047, if you're interested to read any of his posts. He was a great guy.


----------



## 007 (Jun 30, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> I'm giving some thought to a new business endeavor.  Wonder if anybody would like to buy into my plan.  I think we could do pretty well with it.  I want to market "Organic Free-Range Moth Balls".  I'm going to construct a huge screen cage in my back yard and put a large number of candles in it.  At night, the moths will fly into the cage but won't be able to escape.  Then every morning I will go out and collect the testicles from the males caught in the cage, package them and get them to market in the afternoon.  I think there might be a market for a product like this.  Who's interested?  A very small buy-in could return you a huge return.  I just need to come up with a tricky name for the product.



How you doin' down there, pard? Blown or flooded out yet? Some pretty crazy weather we've been getting lately. 

I mean I love the rain. That just ensures we have plenty of water in the ground and the garden plants are loving it. I can live without the tornadoes though.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 30, 2014)

007 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > I'm giving some thought to a new business endeavor.  Wonder if anybody would like to buy into my plan.  I think we could do pretty well with it.  I want to market "Organic Free-Range Moth Balls".  I'm going to construct a huge screen cage in my back yard and put a large number of candles in it.  At night, the moths will fly into the cage but won't be able to escape.  Then every morning I will go out and collect the testicles from the males caught in the cage, package them and get them to market in the afternoon.  I think there might be a market for a product like this.  Who's interested?  A very small buy-in could return you a huge return.  I just need to come up with a tricky name for the product.
> ...



Hey there, I know Three Amigos who have a birthday coming up this weekend.


----------



## 007 (Jun 30, 2014)

Sherry said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



I was hoping no one would remember is was mine... 

I mean damn... I'm going to be 59...


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 30, 2014)

007 said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > What is with the black ribbon next to the USMB logo that has Merlin047?
> ...



cool story


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 30, 2014)

007 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



same here, same day


----------



## Sherry (Jun 30, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Yep, our BBD, 007 and Spoon have been celebrating their birthdays in the CS for a few years now...I think you guys should wear your birthday suits.


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 30, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



i'm always up for that


----------



## Sherry (Jun 30, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



I like a team player. Where's that pic of you at the beach??


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 30, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



was it this one?


----------



## Sherry (Jun 30, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Bingo!!


----------



## 007 (Jun 30, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


"Team player"... does that mean you'll be in your birthday suit too? ...


----------



## Sherry (Jun 30, 2014)

007 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



I'll be naked...under my clothes. I'm terribly modest.


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 30, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


I've got to have something newer than that


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 30, 2014)

Sherry said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



we're old, our eyes are bad.  don't worry about it.


----------



## 007 (Jun 30, 2014)

Since we're posting old pics of ourselves at the beach...


----------



## Sherry (Jun 30, 2014)

007 said:


> Since we're posting old pics of ourselves at the beach...



I know that beach.


----------



## 007 (Jun 30, 2014)

Sherry said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Since we're posting old pics of ourselves at the beach...
> ...



Gandy Beach... circa: 1986


----------



## Sherry (Jun 30, 2014)

007 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



The year before I graduated HS...good times.


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 30, 2014)

last year


----------



## 007 (Jun 30, 2014)

Sherry said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


If I wasn't at the base, I was usually at the beach. I liked all the beaches in Florida. The gulf coast has some really fine ones.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 30, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> last year



That water looks so inviting...are there sharks in there??


----------



## 007 (Jun 30, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> last year



Damn... I need to double down on my diet...


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 30, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > last year
> ...



dolphins.  we saw about 8 pods of them go by this morning.


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 30, 2014)

007 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > last year
> ...



i'm sitting here downing a large bag of chips  lol


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 30, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Chuckt said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



I rarely drink soft drinks of any kind, not because they are sweet alone, but they also make me rather "fizzy".  When I do drink a Coke, or something similar, I have usually scored one off an airliner originating in China, Taiwan, or Korea.  They still use cane sugar in their soft drinks.  Diet drinks are poison to me, most using aspartame, the regular kind use high fructose corn syrup, both of which are anathema for me.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 30, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



That is so cool.


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 30, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



if you get there early enough you are almost guaranteed to see dolphins.   sharks aren't too close into shore.  I've seen a few small ones pulled out and you get a lot of sand sharks, even some small tiger sharks in the bay.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 30, 2014)

Perhaps I have an odd sense of humor...


[ame=http://youtu.be/djWwvwD0UtE]animals - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jun 30, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> I wouldn't have an indoor pool.  That would be like having an at home bowling alley or movie theatre.  There are just some activities that the more people around, the merrier.  Not to say that I'd never swim alone but it's more fun sharing something like that.




Yep, unless you have a mansion, an indoor pool would be nice but forget about trying to ever sell the house.  As it is, many people don't want to buy a house with a pool, period.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 30, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > What is with the black ribbon next to the USMB logo that has Merlin047?
> ...



He died back in 2005, long before I joined this forum.  I checked his posts to see if maybe I knew him from another Forum, but didn't find anything that sounded familiar.  Was wondering why you thought I might know him?


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 30, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...


When I checked his profile I saw you were listed in the last 10 visitors. That's why I said you might know him.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 30, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



I probably was checking him out due to someone mentioning him, which I don't remember now....


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 1, 2014)

Oh wow, the Coffee Shop has been jumping today and I missed almost all of it.  I was supposed to get back to normal this afternoon but it didn't work out.  Tomorrow though. . . I have high hopes.

Good night darlinks.   I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheilas friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Beckis hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and cousin,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Ollie's daughter Angie and his youngest brother,
Stat's aunt,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and Sunshine.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.   This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 1, 2014)

Good morning, everyone, and a good Tuesday to you all.

MEDICAL PERSONNEL drinking coffee continues today, I am in a rush to a business trip, so this will be short:








From this really good Reuters article:


Eyewitness to a death | Photographers' Blog


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 1, 2014)

No. 2








Stock-photo, sorry, pressed for time.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 1, 2014)

And today's coffee funnies:


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 1, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Had a thunderstorm blow through here just a while ago.  Heavy rain.  Thunder.  Lightening.  I was going to go get under my bed but Mrs. BBD kept talking and I had to stay and listen.  She gets long-winded at the most inopportune times.  Anyway, the storm has passed.



Was she trying to calm you down?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 1, 2014)

Sherry said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Don't count me in with that group!!!  I decided last year that I would quit having birthdays.  I've had enough of them.  Besides, all of those candles on my cake would cause the fire trucks to come...


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 1, 2014)

Wow...  What a night.  Had a bit of a storm early in the evening.  It blew through and I thought it was all over.  Cleared up and quit raining.  Then a short while longer, the mother of all storms came through.  Haven't seen it rain that hard in a long time.  Lots of thunder and lightening.  Big winds.  We lost electricity.  I sleep with a C-Pap machine and because we lost power I spent the night in the new RV.  Turned the generator on and had plenty of power.  Haven't slept as well as I did last night in a long long time.  The mattress in the new RV is really nice.  Woke up to find we had power on back in the house so I got up about 0530 and came back into the house.  Coffee is good today.  Weather is cleared up but there are downed limbs all over my yard.  Don't know how much rain we got last night but it was a bunch.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 1, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Wow...  What a night.  Had a bit of a storm early in the evening.  It blew through and I thought it was all over.  Cleared up and quit raining.  Then a short while longer, the mother of all storms came through.  Haven't seen it rain that hard in a long time.  Lots of thunder and lightening.  Big winds.  We lost electricity.  I sleep with a C-Pap machine and because we lost power I spent the night in the new RV.  Turned the generator on and had plenty of power.  Haven't slept as well as I did last night in a long long time.  The mattress in the new RV is really nice.  Woke up to find we had power on back in the house so I got up about 0530 and came back into the house.  Coffee is good today.  Weather is cleared up but there are downed limbs all over my yard.  Don't know how much rain we got last night but it was a bunch.


One of the draw backs of humid climates are the storms that follow it.

Thankfully no one was hurt, and there was no damage. I really do not like extreme weather of any type, reminds me of when I was living in Tulsa. I'll take snow any day over extreme summer weather.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 1, 2014)

There's World Cup soccer action later today. The U.S. will be playing Belgium this afternoon. Winner advances to the quarter finals.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 1, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, everyone, and a good Tuesday to you all.
> 
> MEDICAL PERSONNEL drinking coffee continues today, I am in a rush to a business trip, so this will be short:
> 
> ...



When I had my gallbladder taken out, the doctor was drinking a cup of coffee and eating a donut while he did the surgery.  I was pissed cause he wouldn't share...  At least that's what I think was going on while I was under anesthesia.  I was a little groggy.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 1, 2014)

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 1, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



I'd put my feet in about as far as you are in the water.  I'd never actually swim in there.  When I was in Florida, people told me there were a lot of jelly fish in the Gulf so I decided to admire it from afar..


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 1, 2014)

Growing up in San Diego California in Leucadia and Cardiff on the beach, we were aware of sharks and jellyfish, but I was strung maybe two or three times.  The seals we were scared of.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 1, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Wow...  What a night.  Had a bit of a storm early in the evening.  It blew through and I thought it was all over.  Cleared up and quit raining.  Then a short while longer, the mother of all storms came through.  Haven't seen it rain that hard in a long time.  Lots of thunder and lightening.  Big winds.  We lost electricity.  I sleep with a C-Pap machine and because we lost power I spent the night in the new RV.  Turned the generator on and had plenty of power.  Haven't slept as well as I did last night in a long long time.  The mattress in the new RV is really nice.  Woke up to find we had power on back in the house so I got up about 0530 and came back into the house.  Coffee is good today.  Weather is cleared up but there are downed limbs all over my yard.  Don't know how much rain we got last night but it was a bunch.
> ...



And those sleepless nights if one doesn't have A/C.   Thank the stars for fans...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 1, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  Supposed to cool down today--low 90's instead of high 90's--and a very slight chance for rain meaning we probably won't see any.  While really severe weather is pretty rare for us, the eastern tier of counties in New Mexico and most of West Texas is in Tornado Alley so you don't need humidity to get the big bad storms.  

I think Mrs. BBD should get BBD one of those thunder shirts though.  For most they really do provide a calming effect for the storm anxious types. 

I'm hoping for a less hectic day today.  I really need one.  So who will be watching the game?  More coffee. . . .


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 1, 2014)

And today is July 1.  At noon today we will be halfway through 2014.  Only 177 shopping days left before Christmas.

And on this day in history:

1963  ZIP codes are introduced for United States mail.  Can you imagine a time that we didn't have them?  Or finding the nearest pizza delivery place without one?

1979  Sony introduces the Walkman.   It was predicted to be an economic flop, but Masaru Ibuka and Akio Morita were intrigued about an idea of being able to listen to their favorite cassette tapes away from home.  The marketing strategy was to call a press conference and give a device to every reporter who showed up.  The reporters liked them and the rest is, as they say, history.  It arrived in the USA in 1980 and soon was distributed world wide.


----------



## 007 (Jul 1, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Wow...  What a night.  Had a bit of a storm early in the evening.  It blew through and I thought it was all over.  Cleared up and quit raining.  Then a short while longer, the mother of all storms came through.  Haven't seen it rain that hard in a long time.  Lots of thunder and lightening.  Big winds.  We lost electricity.  I sleep with a C-Pap machine and because we lost power I spent the night in the new RV.  Turned the generator on and had plenty of power.  Haven't slept as well as I did last night in a long long time.  The mattress in the new RV is really nice.  Woke up to find we had power on back in the house so I got up about 0530 and came back into the house.  Coffee is good today.  Weather is cleared up but there are downed limbs all over my yard.  Don't know how much rain we got last night but it was a bunch.



That's why I just bought this at the auction I went to last Saturday. I have a smaller Coleman, 2.5KW, but that won't run much. This one should. It's a 7.5KW steady and 9.0KW surge. I looked on my smart phone online for it before they got around to selling it at the auction to check what it was worth. Factory website has a suggested retail price of $3,250 for it, and there was a couple on ebay for around two grand, so I was very pleasantly surprised when I got it for $400. It has 52 minutes on the hour meter, so it's virtually brand new. That's the kind of deals I look for when I go to auctions, and now if the power goes out here, I won't be without it for long, just fire up the big generator. It has electric start too, 15 hp engine, very cool.


----------



## 007 (Jul 1, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> *And today is July 1.  At noon today we will be halfway through 2014.*



The year is flying by just a LITTLE TOO FAST for me. I'm still reeling from that arctic winter we had.

I better hang on to my VP of the Bitch About The Weather Club seat, because I just might have a few more bitches left in me...


----------



## Pogo (Jul 1, 2014)

007 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Wow...  What a night.  Had a bit of a storm early in the evening.  It blew through and I thought it was all over.  Cleared up and quit raining.  Then a short while longer, the mother of all storms came through.  Haven't seen it rain that hard in a long time.  Lots of thunder and lightening.  Big winds.  We lost electricity.  I sleep with a C-Pap machine and because we lost power I spent the night in the new RV.  Turned the generator on and had plenty of power.  Haven't slept as well as I did last night in a long long time.  The mattress in the new RV is really nice.  Woke up to find we had power on back in the house so I got up about 0530 and came back into the house.  Coffee is good today.  Weather is cleared up but there are downed limbs all over my yard.  Don't know how much rain we got last night but it was a bunch.
> ...



That's a seriously good deal 

I kept a radio station on the air after a flood with a far smaller generator than this.  Should serve you well.  Almost want to wish for a good heavy storm so that you get to use it.  Almost.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## 007 (Jul 1, 2014)

Pogo said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


My cousin started the bidding out at $1,000.00, but no one bids when they do that, they know better, they wait for auctioneer to drop the starting bid. But they also know that the auctioneer starts the bid out high to give people an idea what the item is worth. So he started back out at $250 and it just struggled to go up. I was just shocked when it died at $400 and I had the high bid. Perhaps people didn't know that this is a higher grade of generator made in America, idk. I'd checked earlier so I knew. I'm a happy camper. Probably the last generator I'll ever have to buy in my life.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 1, 2014)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > *And today is July 1.  At noon today we will be halfway through 2014.*
> ...



same here.  last winter was so long and trying you never want this summer to end


----------



## peach174 (Jul 1, 2014)

Morning All!!!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 1, 2014)

Spent the morning at The Surgery center, Mrs O had a Scope....Doc wants some other procedure done now. 

Won't know anything more about it until we see him in a couple weeks.....


----------



## mal (Jul 1, 2014)

I'll take a Coffee, half and half and sugar... And whatever rep you got.



peace...


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 1, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone.  Hope all is well.  I'm counting on my foot being better by the end of July.  I've already made reservations for my husband and I to go to New Orleans on July 31st.
> ...



I've told you a million and one times not to exaggerate.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 1, 2014)

Sherry said:


> HelenaHandbag said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



Loosens you up everywhere else too.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 1, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



What summer?  Two weeks ago, we actually turned our heat back on for a day.  I've been freezing all summer.  It's suppose to get up to the 80's today but it's still in the 60's so far.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 1, 2014)

007 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



What's it sound like?  I still want to hire a hit man for our neighbor's generator.  The lights go out, it's cold and snowy, it's suppose to be quite, but no, it's like there's a mac truck sitting in our driveway and running 24/7.  

These are the most unfriendly people in the neighborhood.  Won't even talk to you.  No one in the neighborhood has been inside their house.  They don't come to the neighborhood barbeques, etc.  I keep thinking about that man that kept those women in his house for months and the neighbors not knowing.  That could happen, nobody know what goes on behind those closed doors.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 1, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> And today is July 1.  At noon today we will be halfway through 2014.  Only 177 shopping days left before Christmas.
> 
> And on this day in history:
> 
> ...



I have a post card my mom sent to my grandfather in the 1940's.  The entire address is F. George Chatwood, Campbell MN.

I take it back, it said Campbell, Minn.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 1, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > HelenaHandbag said:
> ...



So true...





First work day of vacation...have straightened up a corner of the garage that needed organizing, cleaned both bathrooms, paid some bills, and now doing laundry. I am so wanting to give my son's room a good cleaning, and mostly organizing...I have mad organizational skills. My son told me, "Don't be a woman and touch my stuff...I know where everything is and that's where I want it." Since he does a decent job of keeping it clean, I'm going to respect his wishes, but it's not easy...maybe just one book shelf would go unnoticed.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 1, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...




Flowers and candy are dandy, but liquors quicker 

Enjoy your vacation


----------



## Mertex (Jul 1, 2014)

Phewwww....made Eggs McMuffins for everyone this morning.....with orange juice and coffee for the adults...I'm beat...then I had to hand water my potted plants and start the sprinkler on my vegetable garden.

We're going shopping....visit my aunt at the Nursing Home first..it's going to be a long, hot, tiring day.  Thankfully, hubby taking everyone out for dinner tonight....yippee, I don't have to cook....what a relief.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 1, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



You're lucky.  Never had to clean daughter's room because she always did have it reasonably neat and clean and she also has mad organizational skills.  But the son. . . well, every now and then I armed myself with an industrial size trash bag, a rake, and an alligator club, and waded in.  He was thrilled that I found stuff he hadn't seen in months.    He's now a successful engineer doing engineering full time and running a large private music school on the side.   He still isn't Mr. Neat but he married the quintessential neatnik to compensate and it has worked.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 1, 2014)

Oh my daughter was a mess when she was at home.  I went in her room at least once a month just to get her dirty laundry off the dang floor.

She stayed with sorority girls in college and they were terrible slobs.  I went to pick her up and that kitchen and bathroom were a pigsty.  Oh my god, I couldn't be in that place for any length of time. 

Of course now her house is pristeen.  She keeps it so nice, her hubby too, he helps a lot.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 1, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



My daughter would drive me crazy....I would wash/fold her clothes put them in her room for her to hang up....well, she would try on different things from the basket and if she didn't wear them they ended up on the bed, chair, floor....when I picked up I couldn't tell what was clean and what needed to be washed.

One day I just took all the clothes in her room that were not hung up in the closet and put them all in a big brown trash bag and told my hub to put them in the garage, up on the rafters and see how long it would take for her to ask for them.

We forgot about it....time went by, when we were getting ready to move, my husband found the bag and exclaimed "what's this"......started pulling my daughter's clothes and she shrieked "that's my blouse, and jeans.... - I wondered where they had gone"  - the moral of the story is that sometimes the punishment doesn't work the way you want it to.

  Karma has a way.....what goes around comes around.....I won't elaborate.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 1, 2014)

My kids were slobs.  But when they got their own places I was amazed how neat and clean they keep their homes.   Ingrates


----------



## Sherry (Jul 1, 2014)

You guys are making me feel lucky. My daughter could get messy with the clothes, but she also started doing her own laundry in HS because I wouldn't sort through it. My kids always had to make their beds and had a chore list since they were very young, with the hope that they would become established habits. My daughter is almost 25, and she does a fair job of keeping her place neat...not up to my standards, but I would never say anything. The one thing though that she keeps an absolute pigsty, which drives me nuts, is her car. I don't get, I've always taken so much pride in keeping my stuff nice...I've sort of thought that people who were extremely neat or sloppy as kids, it was their way of exerting some control in their lives.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 1, 2014)

Well I do the cooking, cleaning, dishes , laundry, repairs, lawn work. And everything else...the house isn't what I would call clean, there are some really rough looking areas, But it's lived in....

And anyone who complains that it smells like a big dog, he lives here they don't....


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 1, 2014)

Sherry said:


> You guys are making me feel lucky. My daughter could get messy with the clothes, but she also started doing her own laundry in HS because I wouldn't sort through it. My kids always had to make their beds and had a chore list since they were very young, with the hope that they would become established habits. My daughter is almost 25, and she does a fair job of keeping her place neat...not up to my standards, but I would never say anything. The one thing though that she keeps an absolute pigsty, which drives me nuts, is her car. I don't get, I've always taken so much pride in keeping my stuff nice...I've sort of thought that people who were extremely neat or sloppy as kids, it was their way of exerting some control in their lives.



They're so busy these days with sports, school. friends, they just don't want to take the time to clean their rooms, car..  It's the last thing on their minds.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 1, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Oh my daughter was a mess when she was at home.  I went in her room at least once a month just to get her dirty laundry off the dang floor.
> 
> She stayed with sorority girls in college and they were terrible slobs.  I went to pick her up and that kitchen and bathroom were a pigsty.  Oh my god, I couldn't be in that place for any length of time.
> 
> Of course now her house is pristeen.  She keeps it so nice, her hubby too, he helps a lot.



I used to keep my house spotless, then I spent a week in the hospital with a bulging disk and several weeks at home recovering.  Now I barely sweep once a week.  Vacuuming isn't even on my list.  And everybody can darn well clean the tub out after they bathe cause I'm not doing it anymore.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 1, 2014)

I believe it was put best by Sir Paul McCartney who used his mastery of the English language when he said, "in this ever changing world in which we live in..."  Or Bob Dylan who said "the times, they are a changin'".  Anyway, the times are a changin' in this ever changing world in which we live in.  The county sheriff broke up an Amish kegger here in Columbiana County Ohio.

Eighty to ninety Amish kids were busted Tuesday night (and that should be a tip off right there!  Who throws a kegger on a Tuesday?)  The wilderkin had several buggies, a wagon or two, several rather confused horses, a couple 12 volt car batteries and a car stereo all set up in a wooded glen not too far from the county seat.  The neighbors complained, as they will when the children of the Amish break bad, and the cops were called.  No arrests were made and no parents were called due to lack of telephony.

The Amish kids came from as far as Geagua County just to drink in some beer and the rural ambiance.  Amish gone wild!  And the times they are a changin'!


----------



## Sherry (Jul 1, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my daughter was a mess when she was at home.  I went in her room at least once a month just to get her dirty laundry off the dang floor.
> ...



My mom has developed some serious back issues...she pays a woman $40 to come in every 2 weeks and do the floors (she has tile throughout) and bathrooms.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 1, 2014)

NK, I bet their rooms are clean


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 1, 2014)

Sherry said:


> You guys are making me feel lucky. My daughter could get messy with the clothes, but she also started doing her own laundry in HS because I wouldn't sort through it. My kids always had to make their beds and had a chore list since they were very young, with the hope that they would become established habits. My daughter is almost 25, and she does a fair job of keeping her place neat...not up to my standards, but I would never say anything. The one thing though that she keeps an absolute pigsty, which drives me nuts, is her car. I don't get, I've always taken so much pride in keeping my stuff nice...I've sort of thought that people who were extremely neat or sloppy as kids, it was their way of exerting some control in their lives.



A matter of priorities I think.  Some people just don't put as much importance on the pristine house or whatever and prefer a more laid back casual lived in environment.  (That would be me.)  Also I am not an especially tidy person but demand functionality.  So my desk might look like a recycling bin exploded on it but I know exactly where everything is and can multi-task easily and there are few people who can outwork me when I'm on a roll.  Hombre is a neatnik (except for his car) and keeps a pristine desk and work environment but he spends hours looking for stuff he put away and can't find.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 1, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...




We have done that and are going to do it again.  Both Hombre and I have sufficient minor disabilities that housework has become something we don't handle very well.  Or maybe we just don't want to.  But if I have somebody giving the kitchen and bathrooms a good cleaning once or twice a month and mop the tile floors, and maybe vacuum the living room, we can handle everything else.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 1, 2014)

Here's a link to the Amish Gone Wild story:

https://www.morningjournalnews.com/page/content.detail/id/551368/Deputies-break-up-large-Amish-kegger.html?nav=5006

And, as the esteemed Sonny and Cher once said, "the beat goes on!"


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 1, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > HelenaHandbag said:
> ...



Oh, well now that mystery is solved.  My daughter had me trying white Monster and rum.  It was OK, a little too sweet for my taste, though.  It surely did loosen things up, though.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 1, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Phewwww....made Eggs McMuffins for everyone this morning.....with orange juice and coffee for the adults...I'm beat...then I had to hand water my potted plants and start the sprinkler on my vegetable garden.
> 
> We're going shopping....visit my aunt at the Nursing Home first..it's going to be a long, hot, tiring day.  Thankfully, hubby taking everyone out for dinner tonight....yippee, I don't have to cook....what a relief.



Just reading that stressed me out so badly that my head's about to burst.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 1, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



My daughter was a total pig when she was growing up.  But that has changed a great deal.  She was constantly cleaning stuff while she was here.  Now I have to go through and find all the stuff she "put away" for me.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 1, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...





I think the lady might need a drink.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 1, 2014)

Greetings, All!
The fences are almost done.  The partner showed up yesterday to assess me $500 for hay, which he went out and fetched.  I abdicated fence-mending to him and have been making cheese and yogurt.  My daughter also left me cookie makings, so I'll get on that and make some cookies for work.  I hate having stuff like that laying around, getting old and stale.
Had a monster fight with the partner this morning.  Being all of three years old, he went into meltdown when I notified him that some of my meat customers were coming out this afternoon.  They are most interested in having BQ goat for their 4th of July festivities.  Partner is also very upset about my plans to move South a few years to be with my family.  Damned hoarder!  Unless you have ever dealt with a hoarder...well, it's unpleasant, to say the least.  People do become part of the hoard.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 1, 2014)

Btw....last night...some folks talked about their favorite soft drinks.  I like Mountain Dew (mostly for the caffeine buzz)  Dr. Pepper....(I really like the taste) or mixing Coke and diet Coke together (less sweet).  

What do folks like and why?  Just curious.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 1, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> I believe it was put best by Sir Paul McCartney who used his mastery of the English language when he said, "in this ever changing world in which we live in..."



We should thank everything that is holy that Paul McCartney doesn't teach English.

"My love does it good..."


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 1, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > I believe it was put best by Sir Paul McCartney who used his mastery of the English language when he said, "in this ever changing world in which we live in..."
> ...




Pogo, someone posted this a few months ago (it might have been you).  But it seems appropriate to your sentiment.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 1, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Btw....last night...some folks talked about their favorite soft drinks.  I like Mountain Dew (mostly for the caffeine buzz)  Dr. Pepper....(I really like the taste) or mixing Coke and diet Coke together (less sweet).
> 
> What do folks like and why?  Just curious.



I stay fastidiously away from all of that stuff, especially cola, and within that especially Coke.  When I did imbibe in that (I can barely remember) I'd go for RC Cola just to be different (and for the Southern connection).  In the last couple of years I confess I would pick up the occasional six-pack of Slice, mostly because I missed it.  Slice came out in the '80s, and then for some reason disappeared for decades. In the interim people kept giving me Sprite  as the next closest thing but Sprite couldn't compete.

Since the doctor report in the winter I've jettisoned all that along with wheat.  As a result I've now lost nearly 50 pounds.  See that avatar you're sporting?  That's what brings that sort of thing about -- the bombardment of sugars (high fructose corn syrup especially) and our perverted wheat.

I read labels on everything now, not just sugars or artificial sweeteners (which mean automatic rejection) but saturated fat content and now wheat content.  Soft drinks are right out.  And at this point if I tasted one it would taste like fizzy hummingbird nectar.

It's like Lumpy noted yesterday being off salty foods and then all food tasted oversalty -- it IS oversalty, and oversugared (they play off each other).  You can and should adjust it out of your life.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 1, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



I go with pepper over salt too and yes, a baked potato and corn on the cob deserve salt. Very occasionally if I am having a boiled egg or fresh tomatoes I will use a little salt but that is so rare as to be almost never.

However when it comes to soda I prefer Coke. Tried the Diet version and my kidneys started hurting so I stopped and never looked back. Then again I stuck to real butter, red meat and everything else that they have been saying is bad for you and I have survived this far. 

So my philosophy is to eat what I enjoy in moderation and when my time comes I won't have any regrets about what I might have missed. Now where is the ice cream?


----------



## Pogo (Jul 1, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



No it wasn't me but that's great -- and turnabout, speaking of Peter Sellers, is fair play, and the play's the thing...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOpEZM6OEvI"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOpEZM6OEvI[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 1, 2014)

Pogo said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Btw....last night...some folks talked about their favorite soft drinks.  I like Mountain Dew (mostly for the caffeine buzz)  Dr. Pepper....(I really like the taste) or mixing Coke and diet Coke together (less sweet).
> ...




Yes....I agree with you, and congratulations on your weight loss.   Sugared colas are completely empty calories and are obviously nutritionally worthless.

I still like them....but my compromise is mixing about 80% diet coke with about 20% regular.  If I drink colas all the time I gain weight....so I refrain to an occasional indulgence.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 1, 2014)

Whew, this was a lonnnnnnggggg day for me.

Anyone still got a pot of coffee brewing anywhere?


----------



## R.D. (Jul 1, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Btw....last night...some folks talked about their favorite soft drinks.  I like Mountain Dew (mostly for the caffeine buzz)  Dr. Pepper....(I really like the taste) or mixing Coke and diet Coke together (less sweet).
> 
> What do folks like and why?  Just curious.



Root beer.  Because it's root beer 

I really never drink soda. Water water water.  But once in a blue moon a root beer is soooooo good


----------



## Sherry (Jul 1, 2014)

R.D. said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Btw....last night...some folks talked about their favorite soft drinks.  I like Mountain Dew (mostly for the caffeine buzz)  Dr. Pepper....(I really like the taste) or mixing Coke and diet Coke together (less sweet).
> ...



Water is the only thing I drink that as it's going down I actually feel grateful that it exists. I used to make the pitchers of Crystal Light lemonade or pink lemonade. I still get the individual packets to add to my water bottles at work. If I just drink straight water, it goes down so much faster and I'd go through several bottles a day...and have to pee a lot.


----------



## alan1 (Jul 1, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Chuckt said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



In the USA, both coke and pepsi stopped using cane sugar in the early 80's and switched to high fructose corn syrup.  Most all other countries still use cane sugar.  And yes, you can taste the difference.  Where I live, quite a few places stock the imported Mexican coke that still uses cane sugar.
I don't drink much soda, but when I want a coke, I get an imported one.
My daughters grew up on the high fructose corn syrup coke and they prefer the flavor that it has.
Scientifically, real cane sugar and high fructose corn syrup are so similar in chemical make-up that it should be virtually impossible to tell a difference in taste, but I can tell the difference, my daughters can tell the difference, my sister can tell the difference and my friends can tell the difference.  Most people I know that are in their 40's or older prefer the imported Mexican coke, and folks younger than that prefer the American coke.

If anybody is interested in why the USA uses high fructose corn syrup instead of cane sugar for things like soda, you can PM me.  It's sort of political, so not acceptable conversation here in the Coffee Shop.
Sugars of any type really aren't good for people, but that isn't the political reason.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 1, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> And today is July 1.  At noon today we will be halfway through 2014.  Only 177 shopping days left before Christmas.


For me it's 176 days left before I begin my Christmas shopping. I am not a shopping fan, and try to avoid the malls unless I absolutely have to go. This is especially true during Christmas season, since the malls are packed, and the parking lots are full. Thus, on December 24, if it falls on a weekday, I work half a day, and use the afternoon to do all of my Christmas shopping. If it's on a weekend, I start my shopping in the morning of the 24th. I prepare a list beforehand which makes my task easier.


----------



## alan1 (Jul 1, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



What he really means is, "I have porn in my room and I don't want you to stumble across it, so stay out".


----------



## Jughead (Jul 1, 2014)

Sherry said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


My preferred drinks are, Dr. Pepper, iced tea (sweet tea) and of course beer. I enjoy Dr. Pepper because of it's unique taste, and it's sweetness, cold iced tea (mint flavored)because it's always refreshing, and beer ... well because it's beer.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 1, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



I thought kids, and adults, kept their porn online these days...hard copies are so old school.


----------



## alan1 (Jul 1, 2014)

Sherry said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Does he have his own cell phone and PC?


----------



## Sherry (Jul 1, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



No internet or camera on his cell, although he can receive pics. The desktop is centrally located, but I'm not super concerned about monitoring his every move. He doesn't even take long showers. He's a good kid, with I'm sure the normal curiosities...I'm a lucky mom.


----------



## alan1 (Jul 1, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



I do water during the day after my one or two cups of coffee in the morning.  I always go out for lunch at work and probably 95% of the time I get water to drink with my meal.  I like that restaurants serve water for free even when they serve it with a lemon or lime.


----------



## alan1 (Jul 1, 2014)

Sherry said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


Possible hard copies.
Tread lightly.

I heard on the news today that an academic study was done showing that teens that sexted were more likely to be involved in sexual activity.
Really?  You morons in academia needed a study to figure that out?  Next, they will tell us a study has shown that water is wet.  The morons in the media will report it as news.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 1, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



If I stumbled across any, I wonder if I'd recognize what this porn is that you speak of...if I'd be able to identify it as such.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 1, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



I drink Ginger ale when my stomachs upset.  Other than that, I'll drink the occasional root beer, but it's got to be good root beer.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 1, 2014)

Ummm  Oh Cookies.. Toasty Macaroons dipped in chocolate.. mmm not quite as good as sex but they can lead to it.


----------



## alan1 (Jul 1, 2014)

Sherry said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



I can't define porn, but I know it when I see it.
Let me know if you need assistance identifying it.  I'm here to help.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 1, 2014)

Pogo said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Btw....last night...some folks talked about their favorite soft drinks.  I like Mountain Dew (mostly for the caffeine buzz)  Dr. Pepper....(I really like the taste) or mixing Coke and diet Coke together (less sweet).
> ...



I generally reject foods containing high fructose corn syrup, artificial sweeteners, or loads of fats.  Wheat does not seem to be a large problem for me.  I recently completed a weight loss program that took 30 lbs of fat off my frame.  I've managed to re-integrate many foods into my diet and have maintained that weight loss.  Of course, moderation is the key, as well as restricting sugars and fats.  I plan on going after another 20 lbs in a week, or so.  That will bring me down to the weight I was when I retired from the Army (20 yrs this yr).  My goal after that is to keep the weight off.  Oh, I also eschew all but the tiniest taste of deep fat fried foods.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 1, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Whew, this was a lonnnnnnggggg day for me.
> 
> Anyone still got a pot of coffee brewing anywhere?



I can warm one up really quickly...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 1, 2014)

Sherry said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



Water...fish pee in that.  Is beer a soft drink?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 1, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Monks made beer as a substitute for bread.  I don't eat much bread...beer, on the other hand...


----------



## Darkwind (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## Darkwind (Jul 1, 2014)

Sherry said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


I've done extensive research on this subject and I'm still not certain.  I think I may be able to define it in another few years or so.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 1, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...







Beer bread with a side of beer.   Oh yeah!!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 1, 2014)

I just finished cleaning up the kitchen for Mrs. BBD...  Did up all the dishes, swept the floor and carried out the trash.  Taco is getting pretty good at drying dishes but he's not tall enough to put them in the cabinet.  I can't talk him in to washing dishes though...


----------



## Jughead (Jul 1, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


I unfortunately don't drink that much water, but I do have a lot of soda, and iced tea throughout the day to stay hydrated. Many of us don't realize that much of the food we eat contains water. For instance, having an apple as a snack is a good way to help stay hydrated.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 1, 2014)

Sherry said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


water is pretty much all I drink these days,  sometimes a little fruit juice


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## dilloduck (Jul 1, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Ummm  Oh Cookies.. Toasty Macaroons dipped in chocolate.. mmm not quite as good as sex but they can lead to it.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 1, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Ummm  Oh Cookies.. Toasty Macaroons dipped in chocolate.. mmm not quite as good as sex but they can lead to it.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 1, 2014)

I stopped drinking sodas about 4 years ago. I don't miss it. I drink water...which I never really wanted to do before because its boring...but I drink it a lot now. Sometimes I will have a sprite but it takes two days to get it all down. I did purchase some ginger ale today and mixed it with cranberry/cherry juice drink...half a glass total. It was pretty good.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 1, 2014)

Sherry said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Clinton says that ain't sex


----------



## Ropey (Jul 1, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



He says this is.


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 1, 2014)

This place is an attitude adjuster. Thanks, everybody!


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 1, 2014)

Ropey said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...






  never mind  just kidding....


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 1, 2014)

I suppose it's once again time to go to the rain locker, brush up my ivories and then slip into my bed.  I'm hoping that I can get the rest of my dream in tonight.  When I woke up this morning the last thing I remember seeing was a little sign in my dream that said "To Be Continued."  I never realized that dreams involving kangaroos came in two parts.  I hope they sing some more tonight in my dreams.  Kangaroos sound really nice when they sing.  They sound just like all of those Mormon kids that you used to see on TV singing around the holidays.  Really nice sound I tell you.  Seems like they sing a lot of Air Supply songs though -- at least in my dreams.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 1, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...


I got a Soda Stream for Christmas. Best thing since snuff in a can. The root beer is very good and there's a ton of different syrups. You can make anything from Kool Aid to Pina Colada mix. Plus all the sodas.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 1, 2014)

R.D. said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



Yeah that's another aspect of giving up wheat --- I've got beer in the fridge that has been in there for months.  It's the wheat thing.  That's OK, while I enjoyed a brew now and then I was never that much attached to it.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 1, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


Sounds like a practical gift, Hossfly. I know that I'd be using it daily. After Dr. Pepper, my next preferred soda is root beer. I like to go to A & W sometimes just to get their tasty root beer served in a mug.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 1, 2014)

Pogo said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



There's no wheat-stuff in WINE!


----------



## Gracie (Jul 1, 2014)

I haven't had a A&W rootbeer float in AGES. Now I want one but none are around where I live.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 1, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



I know I know...

You want me to go all Southern European now after all this time?

Do I have to give up my Viking helmet and stop painting myself blue?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 1, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Winoedicca


----------



## boedicca (Jul 1, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I haven't had a A&W rootbeer float in AGES. Now I want one but none are around where I live.




J'adore A&W.  We stop by one in (I think) Morgan Hill when we got to Carmel.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 1, 2014)

Pogo said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Nah, just don't let your drinking buddies quaff from you mead horn.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 1, 2014)

Speaking of painting oneself blue, where's Ringel been?


----------



## Gracie (Jul 1, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't had a A&W rootbeer float in AGES. Now I want one but none are around where I live.
> ...



I stopped at Morgan Hill a few times. Mainly to just grab something from KFC but that was years ago. I also love driving thru Gilroy. The smell of onions and Garlic growing in the fields is enough to make ya salivate.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 1, 2014)

Dad used to take me to A&W when I was a kid. Rootbib, Daddy, Rootbib! That's what I called it. Dayum. 50 plus years ago.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 1, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Phewwww....made Eggs McMuffins for everyone this morning.....with orange juice and coffee for the adults...I'm beat...then I had to hand water my potted plants and start the sprinkler on my vegetable garden.
> ...



My head didn't explode but my feet sure needed a rest.  It's a good thing that the hub wanted to take us out to dinner....made it so much easier for me to enjoy the shopping spree.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 2, 2014)

Afternoon everyone. Sorry I missed y'all yesterday. Have an hour or so to spare today, but probably none tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 2, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And today is July 1.  At noon today we will be halfway through 2014.  Only 177 shopping days left before Christmas.
> ...




Procrastinater!!!


Now, back to the really important topic:  FOOD!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 2, 2014)

Sherry said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...




Yes, the days of Debbie does Dallas are kind of gone.

I miss those days.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 2, 2014)

Sherry said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...




sexy!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 2, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheilas friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Beckis hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and cousin,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Ollie's daughter Angie and his youngest brother,
Stat's aunt,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, Sunshine, and  Boedicca.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.   This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 2, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Dad used to take me to A&W when I was a kid. Rootbib, Daddy, Rootbib! That's what I called it. Dayum. 50 plus years ago.




There was an A&W Root Beer on the corner of the main drag and the intersection with the street where I went to elementary school (Kindergarden, 1st grade) in Middletown, Ohio. My older sister took me there every Wednesday after school for a root beer.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 2, 2014)

When I was a kid, we used to go to a drive-in, similar to a Sonic, called Dog 'n Suds. I don't know if it was a regional place, but they had the best root beer. I had a mini mug...I wonder what happened to it.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 2, 2014)

Well, now I want one so tomorrow I am going to go to the market and buy a rootbeer (AW) in a bottle, some vanilla ice cream and tomorrow night...i will have my rootbib float!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 2, 2014)

Good morning, everyone, and welcome to the first Hump-Day of July! There will be FIVE hump days in this month! 


Today's medical personnel no.1 drinking coffee:








That was from an irish medical website that doesn't let you read the article unless you say you are a medical professional. But with google search, it's easy to access the pic!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 2, 2014)

Today's "medical personnel" no. 2 and coffee:









That's Lana Perilla in a scene from "Miami Medical" getting coffee in bed.


Just for fun, and because she is hot, here she is again, with coffee:







That's a scene from a dramedy called "Swingtown" (chuckle, chuckle).  if you want to delve "deeper" into that one, have fun


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 2, 2014)

And, today's coffee funnies:






























Have a good one, folks!


----------



## Noomi (Jul 2, 2014)

Its Lana Parrilla, Stat, and she is the Evil Queen in Once Upon A Time. And she's darned cute, too.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 2, 2014)

Morning, all. For all the believers, today is World UFO Day!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 2, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Chuckt said:
> ...



As I recall hearing all white powdery substances are bad for you.  That list includes flour and sugar.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 2, 2014)

Good morning, time to ride camel


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 2, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Its Lana Parrilla, Stat, and she is the Evil Queen in Once Upon A Time. And she's darned cute, too.



and looks a lot like Noomi too


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 2, 2014)

Good morning!  I sang with the kangaroos last night in my dreams!!!  I was dressed up like Elvis and the kangaroos sang back up for me while I sang on a huge stage with thousands of folks out in the cheap seats.  Together we rocked the house...


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 2, 2014)

Well, now I've done it. I just purchased two computer games from Amazon.
Wolfenstein, and doom 3 bfg. But the specifications are too high for my computer, so I will have to get a new one. Well I am happy with my existing system but it is only 32 bit and windows 7 needs a 64 bit computer, so I am still using windows xp and soon I will not be able to watch utube videos because they are withdrawing support for my browser and I cannot update it. So they are forcing me to get a new computer.

Oh well, I am going to get one built for me, with a minimum of 8gig of ram and 2gig video ram.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 2, 2014)

Just checking in, still busy.  The family all went to their respective homes last Sunday after going through the house like a storm, selecting the few items each wanted, boxing up things for the estate/yard sale and tossing out the broken/really worn/absolute junk.  Spent half a day shredding all the old paperwork.  
Had to go down to Trinidad yesterday to go through the mail, clean out the bad food in the fridge, pack up some more clothes/etc to bring back with us and pay rent/utilities.  I was so exhausted I went to bed at 9 and woke up nine hours later at 6. 
The wife is doing good, moving around a lot better and we have to go up to Denver later today for an appointment with the doc to remove the staples and find out about the after surgery pathology tests.  With all the staples her belly looks like it has a zipper in it..........


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## R.D. (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (Jul 2, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


>


----------



## Mertex (Jul 2, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Well, now I want one so tomorrow I am going to go to the market and buy a rootbeer (AW) in a bottle, some vanilla ice cream and tomorrow night...i will have my rootbib float!



We used to call them Black Cows....guess they don't do that anymore.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 2, 2014)

Good morning....


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 2, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


>



  My first good lol of the day.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 2, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Well, now I've done it. I just purchased two computer games from Amazon.
> Wolfenstein, and doom 3 bfg. But the specifications are too high for my computer, so I will have to get a new one. Well I am happy with my existing system but it is only 32 bit and windows 7 needs a 64 bit computer, so I am still using windows xp and soon I will not be able to watch utube videos because they are withdrawing support for my browser and I cannot update it. So they are forcing me to get a new computer.
> 
> Oh well, I am going to get one built for me, with a minimum of 8gig of ram and 2gig video ram.



OOHH, that all sounds so challenging. Good luck, sweetheart. 

Two months ago my new W-7 PC arrived and the Adobe Flash Plugin is crashing it most of the time. Reputable tech has received $400. from me in a month....and still problems.  I wish I had stayed with my Vista as I never had ONE problem with it. It had 3 years of MS support left but I wanted this one with 6 more years of MS support. I was trying to get this while still available before going through the learning curve of W-8, which from what I read...  the stores are having a hard time moving, I am hoping in 6 years, when MS stops supporting W-7, with updates and all, that something more user-friendly will be waiting for me.   

All the best to you, Dajjal.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 2, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Good morning!  I sang with the kangaroos last night in my dreams!!!  I was dressed up like Elvis and the kangaroos sang back up for me while I sang on a huge stage with thousands of folks out in the cheap seats.  Together we rocked the house...


Hmmmm. @Bloodrock used to do that with Llamas whenever he smoked belly button lint. Stunted his growth too.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 2, 2014)

So a bout 3 months ago in one of the Unit pages on military.com I get friended by a guy who had been my First Sergeant in 2 different companies.
Seems he lives just 2 hours south of me and he's coming up for the little parade we're having on 7 July. I haven't seen or heard from this guy since 91....

Should be wild...


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 2, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning!  I sang with the kangaroos last night in my dreams!!!  I was dressed up like Elvis and the kangaroos sang back up for me while I sang on a huge stage with thousands of folks out in the cheap seats.  Together we rocked the house...
> ...



I've never smoked belly button lint but I do eat crackers and cheese now and then before bedtime.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 2, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Well, now I've done it. I just purchased two computer games from Amazon.
> Wolfenstein, and doom 3 bfg. But the specifications are too high for my computer, so I will have to get a new one. Well I am happy with my existing system but it is only 32 bit and windows 7 needs a 64 bit computer, so I am still using windows xp and soon I will not be able to watch utube videos because they are withdrawing support for my browser and I cannot update it. So they are forcing me to get a new computer.
> 
> Oh well, I am going to get one built for me, with a minimum of 8gig of ram and 2gig video ram.



Laptop or desktop?

Desktop:
Not too expensive loaded with everything you'll probably need and then some.

[ame=http://www.amazon.co.uk/Silent-multimedia-Speed-U10000H-Windows/dp/B00G9ZOHJ0/ref=sr_1_3?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1404314408&sr=1-3&keywords=computer]Silent multimedia PC! CSL Speed U10000H (Core i5) incl. Windows 7 - computer-system with Intel Core i5 CPU 4x 3200 MHz, 1000GB SATA, 8GB DDR3 RAM, ASUS Mainboard, NVIDIA GeForce GT610 - the ultimate media system for pure entertainment: Amazon.co.uk: [/ame]

You'll have to search your own laptop as all I can find is US only and they ain't cheap in the configuration you want. 

I would go with a quad core processor (at minimum), AMD is usually cheaper than Intel which means you can get a 6 core cheaper than a quad core Intel.  Most laptops have their graphics cards built in and generally are 1 terabyte or smaller unless you want to pay premium.  Most older (used) laptops have 2 GB of RAM, tops.  
Also if you're replacing an old desktop you'll want to upgrade your monitor, I assume you have an old bulky CRT monitor.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 2, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Well, now I've done it. I just purchased two computer games from Amazon.
> ...


I have a question @Ringel05   Can I use a Verizon Ellipsis WiFi to get online on my desktop?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 2, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Should be able to.  Find the wifi settings on the Ellipsis, copy down the network key (password), open up the wifi settings on your desktop, find the Ellipsis signal, click on it to use and type in the network key when that window pops up.  
You'll want to keep the Ellipsis plugged in as using it as a "hot spot" will drain the battery very quickly.  I'll be slower than using a standard ISP and Verizon only allows so much usage and will lower your connection speeds when you reach whatever level they have set.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm hungry...what's for lunch??


----------



## 007 (Jul 2, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


I started it up yesterday and it's pretty quiet actually, quieter than my little 2.5K Coleman. It has a rather large muffler system on it.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 2, 2014)

Sherry said:


> I'm hungry...what's for lunch??



Sushi penguin!


----------



## 007 (Jul 2, 2014)

Sherry said:


> I'm hungry...what's for lunch??



Tomato soup with a toasted cheese sammich.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 2, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > I'm hungry...what's for lunch??
> ...



 No raw fish. It's cute though.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 2, 2014)

007 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > I'm hungry...what's for lunch??
> ...



I was thinking about grilled cheese.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 2, 2014)

Sherry said:


> I'm hungry...what's for lunch??


----------



## Sherry (Jul 2, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > I'm hungry...what's for lunch??





I love a good salad, but only if it's made with nice crisp iceberg lettuce.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 2, 2014)

Yep.  I just really had one minus the eggs, but with purple onions.   Mmmmmmmm


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 2, 2014)

One more business appointment and then I officially become a couch-chill potato today.

I am about to fall over....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 2, 2014)

get your feet up, stat


----------



## R.D. (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 2, 2014)

R.D. said:


>



When I want a good belly laugh, I'll YouTube pranks...nothing funnier than a guy getting the piss scared out of him.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 2, 2014)

Sherry said:


> When I want a good belly laugh, I'll YouTube pranks...nothing funnier than a guy getting the piss scared out of him.



The only thing missing is the sound of his scream. Guys screaming is hilarious


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 2, 2014)

Good morning everybody.   On this day in history, July 2:

In 1962 the first Wal-Mart store opened for business in Rogers, Arkansas with roughly 5,000 sq ft of space and about a dozen employees.  Sam Walton had run a 'five & dime' store in nearby Bentonville since the 1950's but became interested in the discount store concept and began researching it by traveling all across the country talking to people.  People took to it like crazy.

Five years later, he had 24 stores up and running in Arkansas earning a combined landmark $12.6 million, unheard of for a single small company.  In 1969, the company was incorporated as Walmart Stores Inc. and began expanding across the country and then into the whole world.  The rest, as it is said, is history with Walmart holding the interesting distinction of being America's most loved and most hated company and the largest private employer in the world.

Type of Organization: Public Company
Foundation: Rogers, Arkansas, United States of America
Founder: Sam Walton, March 29, 1918 - April 5, 1992
Current Headquarters: Bentonville, Arkansas, United States of America
Current Revenue: 404.16 Billion US Dollars
Net income: 13.59 Billion US Dollars
Total Employees: 2,100,000

The first store:


----------



## Sherry (Jul 2, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > When I want a good belly laugh, I'll YouTube pranks...nothing funnier than a guy getting the piss scared out of him.
> ...





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWyaKligo1o]YouPrankz: Guy Screams Like Girl, Fake Mouse Prank - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## R.D. (Jul 2, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/hJ4yVwkP-vo]Guy screams like a girl after scare prank! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Jul 2, 2014)

That was beautiful...I have tears.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 2, 2014)

Just 3 more days until the new RV takes to the road on it's maiden voyage.  Final preparations are underway.  From the looks of things, I may need to go buy a small enclosed trailer to pull behind it so Mrs. BBD can carry all the clothes she wants to carry.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 2, 2014)

Sherry said:


> I'm hungry...what's for lunch??



I was thinking liver with some fava beans and a good Chianti.......


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 2, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > I'm hungry...what's for lunch??
> ...



Didn't I hear that in a movie once upon a time????????


----------



## 007 (Jul 2, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Just 3 more days until the new RV takes to the road on it's maiden voyage.  Final preparations are underway.  From the looks of things, I may need to go buy a small enclosed trailer to pull behind it so Mrs. BBD can carry all the clothes she wants to carry.



Well if you're going that route, might as well get one big enough to through a motorcycle in...


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 2, 2014)

007 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Just 3 more days until the new RV takes to the road on it's maiden voyage.  Final preparations are underway.  From the looks of things, I may need to go buy a small enclosed trailer to pull behind it so Mrs. BBD can carry all the clothes she wants to carry.
> ...



I have thought a couple of times since buying this RV that maybe I should have taken the plunge and bought a Class A instead of a Class C.  The difference being, that in a couple of years do you want to have a $200,000 lawn ornament or would you be just as happy with a $60,000 lawn ornament?


----------



## Mertex (Jul 2, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning!  I sang with the kangaroos last night in my dreams!!!  I was dressed up like Elvis and the kangaroos sang back up for me while I sang on a huge stage with thousands of folks out in the cheap seats.  Together we rocked the house...
> ...



He said you were the short one in the family....hmmmm - 5'2" as a matter of fact.... and he (BR) posted his picture....we know he's hawt!


----------



## Mertex (Jul 2, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Speaking of cheese....Dr. Oz recommends eating a small cube of swiss cheese at every meal to help burn belly fat.....he gave other helpful suggestions....like Acacia powder in your orange juice/water every morning.  Haven't tried it, but it seems simple enough.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 2, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > I'm hungry...what's for lunch??
> ...



It's really cute....how could anyone eat something that cute?


----------



## Mertex (Jul 2, 2014)

We're having Italian leftovers for lunch.  I had braised beef with tortellini, so mine will be good, I'm not sure about the others....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 2, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Guy screams like a girl after scare prank! - YouTube



omg....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 2, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...





Easy. Put it in your mouth. Chew. Swallow. Burp.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



NO!!! 

You need Gari and Wasabi on there first.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> One more business appointment and then I officially become a couch-chill potato today.
> 
> I am about to fall over....




Hope all goes well.....don't over extend yourself.....I'm kinda relaxing right now.  Tomorrow and Friday will be hectic, more so than it has been....argh...........


----------



## Mertex (Jul 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...




That's barbaric....it's almost a "Happy Meal".....


----------



## Sherry (Jul 2, 2014)

Mertex said:


> We're having Italian leftovers for lunch.  I had braised beef with tortellini, so mine will be good, I'm not sure about the others....



My daughter got that the last time we went to Olive Garden...she loved it and had leftovers to take home.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 2, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQBgWXU4hGo]Just for Laughs Compilation - 10 of the Greatest JFL Pranks of All Time - 2012 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex (Jul 2, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > We're having Italian leftovers for lunch.  I had braised beef with tortellini, so mine will be good, I'm not sure about the others....
> ...




I know....I stuffed myself on salad....then I couldn't eat much of my meal...but it'll be good for lunch today.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 2, 2014)

Sherry said:


> I'm hungry...what's for lunch??



"A Book of Verses underneath the Bough; A Jug of Wine, a Loaf of Bread and..."


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 2, 2014)

Mertex said:


> We're having Italian leftovers for lunch.  I had braised beef with tortellini, so mine will be good, I'm not sure about the others....



I'm having leftover "Italian" also.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 2, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Didn't that guy just get busted as a quack?  Thought I heard that.

I love cheese but I've cut way back once I realized how much sat fat is in there.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 2, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Just for Laughs Compilation - 10 of the Greatest JFL Pranks of All Time - 2012 - YouTube




That was funny, but it's not funny when it happens to you.....I walked into the men's room at the movies...I was so embarrassed.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 2, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Oh yeah, paired with those filling bread sticks...that's why I made my son split the five cheese ziti with me, although I'm quite certain he could have eaten an entire serving. We were far from the house and had errands to run afterwards, or I would have gotten separate dishes and enjoyed the leftovers later.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 2, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


Was he really?  I thought he had his own show....



> I love cheese but I've cut way back once I realized how much sat fat is in there.



I love cheese too, and I wonder if any cheese will do or does it have to be Swiss....that's what he recommended.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 2, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Yeah, you have to consider that - that's why I don't like to eat dinner before going to the movies....I feel like I'm leaving good food behind...I should have a cooler in my car just in case....


----------



## Pogo (Jul 2, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Well if you like Swiss, here's a great simple salad I picked up working as an au pair boy in France...

Roughly equal amounts of

diced endive (called "Belgian endive" in the States, the bullet-shaped thing);
cubed Golden delicious apple...
and cubed Gruyère cheese 
... sliced almonds optional
Light vinagrette dressing.   Delicieux. 


This is what I heard (though didn't really listen closely to) about "Dr. Oz"


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 2, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



No, "weight loss" and "nutrition" companies have been using his name and videos to promote their sudo-products without his knowledge.  I'm pretty sure those companies are in trouble.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 2, 2014)

[MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION]

I guess everyone has to use their own judgment.



> Dr. Oz has always defended himself by claiming that he does not endorse particular supplement brands. While he appears to think hes preserving his integrity, it leaves his viewers confused about where to purchase those products, making them easy targets for scammers. Given his large audience and the amounts of supplements he praises, this happens quite frequently.
> *Later during the interview, Dr. Oz conceded some of the supplements he promotes dont have the scientific muster to present as fact and that he has used flowery language... *which was meant to be helpful, but wound up being incendiary and provided fodder for unscrupulous advertisers.
> 
> "I need to be a part of this [solution], Dr. Oz stated. I want to play a role. Hopefully, he means that and will put an end to sensationalized fads in favor of quality, science-based health advice.
> ...


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 2, 2014)

I have days where food just doesn't even sound good, anyone else ever feel that way?

I'm having dinner with my sister this afternoon and I just don't have any idea what I'd like.  Maybe some soup and salad just because I can't decide.

I had Cheerios for breakfast.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 2, 2014)

One of my favorite light meals is Sabra Supremely Spicy Humas with tortilla chips.  
Or a tube of Ritz and pepperoni with pepperjack cheese.....  Not so light but good!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 2, 2014)

I have had some very stressful business days and frankly, have not eaten well. Grabbing something that looks half-way edible at a big train station is not exactly good nutrition.

Back to fruits and veggies. Right after my chocolate chip cookie.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 2, 2014)

That was the lighter side of what I wrote, but there is a deeper side. My daughter will be gone with her mother for 3 weeks of vacation and every year, during this time, I lose my appetite and am pretty damned depressed. I just saw her this afternoon and know I won't see her for the next 26 days and, well, it breaks my heart. It's gonna be a long night tonight. I worry about her every time I don't hear from or about her while she is on vacation.

I usually drop 10-15 lbs in the time she is not with me, mostly out of depression. But life it sometimes like this, and I will have her for the three weeks afterward and we will go like crazy and do and do and do when she is with me.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 2, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> I have days where food just doesn't even sound good, anyone else ever feel that way?
> 
> I'm having dinner with my sister this afternoon and I just don't have any idea what I'd like.  Maybe some soup and salad just because I can't decide.
> 
> I had Cheerios for breakfast.



I'm a big fan of Cheerios.  Had Wheaties for breakfast this morning though.  Will have Cheerios tomorrow morning.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 2, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Its Lana Parrilla, Stat, and she is the Evil Queen in Once Upon A Time. And she's darned cute, too.




Oh, I agree, she my HAWT meter went off the scale when I saw her!!!!


----------



## Sherry (Jul 2, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > I have days where food just doesn't even sound good, anyone else ever feel that way?
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiEtYOVIQ_g]Dog eats cereal like a human | OrangeCabinet - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 2, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > I have days where food just doesn't even sound good, anyone else ever feel that way?
> ...



Chocolate Cheerios this morning, Yesterday it was banana Cheerios...


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 2, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Check the label next time and tell me if there's more sugar in chocolate Cheerios.  I might try those.  Cheerios are the best!


----------



## 007 (Jul 2, 2014)

Looks like Mediacom has sped up my internet... now where's my new DVR box?


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm not one of those folks who see food as medicine.  Eat this to prevent that, or don't eat that to avoid developing this.  I eat pretty much what taste good and is available.

Here's a recipe for those who are indifferent about saturated fats and what's supposed to be 'good' for you.  It's a Pittsburgh classic, the steak salad.

Make a big Chef salad.  All the salad greens, tomatoes, onions, green peppers, olives if you like.  Grill a 12 ounce rib eye steak to taste (if you're like me, it will tend to be on the rarer side, but if you like your steak well done, you're kinda missing the point of eating steak).  Cut the steak into bite sized cubes and add it to the salad.  Put FRESH CUT French fires (We in the Ohio Valley like fries to be fresh rather than frozen.  What's the point if you have to use frozen French fries?  They take up freezer space and don't taste as good as fresh cut potatoes).  Anyway, add the fries to the salad.  Garnish with shredded mozzarella cheese and top with the salad dressing of your choice. (I will not editorialize about salad dressings here)

I ordered a steak salad in a suburb of Houston Texas.  I was met with an incredulous waitress who drawled "Sounds like garbage to me!"  I tried again at a restaurant in Philadelphia and was not responded to with anything like Brotherly Love.  In Boston, they suggested I ditch the steak salad for lobster tail, which was the best suggestion I've heard when ordering off the menu.

Next up: how to make a Primanti's sammich!


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> I have had some very stressful business days and frankly, have not eaten well. Grabbing something that looks half-way edible at a big train station is not exactly good nutrition.
> 
> Back to fruits and veggies. Right after my chocolate chip cookie.



I hear you.  my stress levels at work have been through the roof the last few weeks.  not eating well myself and I'm paying the price.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 2, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > I have had some very stressful business days and frankly, have not eaten well. Grabbing something that looks half-way edible at a big train station is not exactly good nutrition.
> ...




I am thinking of rewarding myself with a nice Thai massage tomorrow.... there is a Thai Massage place about 4 tramstops from my home, and the ladies there seem to be very, very nice.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




Ahhh, that'll do the trick....nothing like someone massaging those knots away....I like massages, just hate having to set up an appointment and then by the time it's time for me to go,  I don't feel like going...


----------



## Gracie (Jul 2, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > I have had some very stressful business days and frankly, have not eaten well. Grabbing something that looks half-way edible at a big train station is not exactly good nutrition.
> ...



Good to know it isn't just me. Been almost a week and NOTHING sounds good, or tastes good. Except maybe pretzels.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 2, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Just for Laughs Compilation - 10 of the Greatest JFL Pranks of All Time - 2012 - YouTube



[ame=http://youtu.be/NMHaiMzgCNA]never scare a black man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 2, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



I go for massages every 2 weeks. Really works wonders on keeping down my stress levels.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



]tomorrow i'll hang out in the woods and take a few trees down for firewood.  that's always good therapy for me.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 2, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...




Oh, I'll go... I'll go...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 2, 2014)

Mertex said:


> [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION]
> 
> I guess everyone has to use their own judgment.
> 
> ...



The thing is, he isn't telling people to use such remedies in lieu of their doctor's recommendations.  But who knows what will work.  Doctors will say that my regional honey and apple cider vinegar remedy is useless, but it works for me.  Doctors will say there is absolutely no medical evidence that my copper bracelet has any beneficial effect, but it works for me.  Maybe it is just because we hope or believe it works--the mind is a powerful thing.  But if it works it works.  And if it doesn't, it costs very little and it is harmless to try it.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 2, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



I've been on vacation this week and we're eating out a lot.  at home we eat all organic, free range, natural foods.  who knows what we are getting now.  all I know is it tastes too salty and spicy


----------



## Gracie (Jul 2, 2014)

When I get in a funk, my appetite is the first to go. Eventually my taste buds will return. For now...I am not eating much but I am still getting my vitamins with my morning Ensure drink.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 2, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Well, now I've done it. I just purchased two computer games from Amazon.
> Wolfenstein, and doom 3 bfg. But the specifications are too high for my computer, so I will have to get a new one. Well I am happy with my existing system but it is only 32 bit and windows 7 needs a 64 bit computer, so I am still using windows xp and soon I will not be able to watch utube videos because they are withdrawing support for my browser and I cannot update it. So they are forcing me to get a new computer.
> 
> Oh well, I am going to get one built for me, with a minimum of 8gig of ram and 2gig video ram.



That seems like as good an excuse as any to upgrade, Dajjal.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 2, 2014)

007 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > I'm hungry...what's for lunch??
> ...



Just the cheese sammich here, no room for soup, too.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 2, 2014)

R.D. said:


>



Roommates...gotta live with 'em, but you wish you could sell 'em for parts.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 2, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION]
> ...



That's the way I feel about it.  When the South Beach diet was at its peak, I wanted to lose some inches around the waist and the book said cutting out sugar would do the trick...both my husband and I went on it, and lost 10 pounds and sure enough, I lost the fat around the waist....we tried the diet, but it was too time consuming and required foods that you normally don't buy....so I was spending a lot on things that we didn't really like, so we quit.  I was weaned off sugar....and I'm glad, though.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 2, 2014)

Gracie said:


> When I get in a funk, my appetite is the first to go. Eventually my taste buds will return. For now...I am not eating much but I am still getting my vitamins with my morning Ensure drink.



I wish I had that problem.  When I get into a funk, I usually graze the 'fridge way too often and eat unmentionable junk.  I've been working on that lately, but the temptation is strong.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 2, 2014)

I lost around 30 lbs before my girls got here.  I've been stabilized now at the new weight for over a month.  A lot of it has to do with cutting portions and omitting lots of really nasty things, like sugars and fatty foods.  I'll be going for another 20 lbs shortly, bringing my weight down to where it was when I retired.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 2, 2014)

007 said:


> Looks like Mediacom has sped up my internet... now where's my new DVR box?



It isn't there YET?!?!?!?!!?   Man, you are going to love it as you can scroll through all those forever commercials in lightening speed.   I love both mine.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 2, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > I have had some very stressful business days and frankly, have not eaten well. Grabbing something that looks half-way edible at a big train station is not exactly good nutrition.
> ...



Same here guys. I have had to step up my real job and am finding little time for play  or relax between that one and this one, so I have to let this one go. Very time consuming here but what a great staff.  Tourist season brings on more demands but combined with this responsibility at USMB, leaves no room for play...you know...fun and games ...  CK should get me out of blue by tomorrow, I am hoping.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 2, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




Mertex, I did the same thing.  Greatly eliminated processed sugar.  In doing so I lost about 10lbs the first month.  I am just under 6 feet and weigh 190lbs which is perfect for me.  If I stay off the processed sugar, the weight stays off. 

And I'm convinced processed sugar is addictive....the more you eat...the more you crave.  The secret is to break the addiction.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 2, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




Sorry AA...but everyone needs fun in their life.  There has to time to unwind and just be yourself.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 2, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



I realized that the other night when I was,_ for the first time in 10 weeks,_ actually in a thread, playing, and then realized how much I miss being free to do that.  So we are going to BRING IT!!!   I will have time.   

And thank you Welfare Queen.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 2, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



You mean the thread where you had the hots for that swish dude ?


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 2, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



YEAH...THAT ONE....but he is NO swish dude.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 2, 2014)

007 said:


> Looks like Mediacom has sped up my internet... now where's my new DVR box?



53.75?!?  

You could sub out service to a dozen people, make your bill back and have plenty left over.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 2, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > When I get in a funk, my appetite is the first to go. Eventually my taste buds will return. For now...I am not eating much but I am still getting my vitamins with my morning Ensure drink.
> ...


I know what you mean ...


----------



## Pogo (Jul 2, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Spoon, are you in Pt. Pleasant?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 2, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 2, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


people don't realize how much effort it takes to moderate or admin a site.  especially a site with the traffic of this one and the strict adherence to rules.  I admin a site today 
but it is much lower volume and we have restricted registration.  and I'm sure there are a number of people here who abuse the report system, adding to that load.  hopefully someone else who cares will be willing to step up to the plate.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 2, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



  There he is before hair and makeup...  and looking all like another hot, hot looking dude, Harrison Ford. You should hear his voice and watch his eyes in sync, with it.   

Thanks WQ...


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 2, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



So where are your other BFs ?-----gotta be more than one.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 2, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> I'm not one of those folks who see food as medicine.  Eat this to prevent that, or don't eat that to avoid developing this.  I eat pretty much what taste good and is available.
> 
> Here's a recipe for those who are indifferent about saturated fats and what's supposed to be 'good' for you.  It's a Pittsburgh classic, the steak salad.
> 
> ...


I admire the way you worded that, "I pretty much eat what tastes good and is available". I do the same. I'm also indifferent to saturated fat when I eat food.

I can't really diet or eat healthy foods due to my extremely high metabolism. I need a lot of fat in my diet in order to maintain my weight.

Also, that recipe sounds great, never tried a steak salad before, but there's always a first time ...


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 2, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



Ha! No...there is only my r/l one. I am fortunate he lives within 2 hours from me.  This way I can have my fantasy without the accompanying guilt....


----------



## Gracie (Jul 2, 2014)

Hey AA! LTNS!


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 2, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Hey AA! LTNS!



 Love ya, kid...it's fun to be posting at this hour instead of watching others do so...


----------



## Gracie (Jul 2, 2014)

I am glad you are having fun! Thats the way its supposed to be.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 2, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > When I get in a funk, my appetite is the first to go. Eventually my taste buds will return. For now...I am not eating much but I am still getting my vitamins with my morning Ensure drink.
> ...



That's me.  The fact that anyone actually can have no appetite is astounding to me


----------



## Gracie (Jul 2, 2014)

Fixing hubs a porkchop tonight. For me...I will try shrimp scampi. I hope it wakes up my taste buds cuz pretzels aren't cutting it.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 2, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



I look at the carbs they are about the same...


----------



## Sherry (Jul 2, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



As pretty as you looked in blue, your peace of mind and being able to come here for fun and relaxation is more important...you're so smart.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 2, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


Chocolate cheerios tend to turn your milk into chocolate milk ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 2, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...


----------



## Gracie (Jul 2, 2014)

AA...you are no longer going to be staff??? That sucks. For us, but prolly not for you.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 2, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...


----------



## Jughead (Jul 2, 2014)

R.D. said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I can't even fathom what it feels like ...


----------



## Gracie (Jul 2, 2014)

Well...I tried the shrimp scampi. The dogs are happy but I was not. So...I guess another night of pretzels.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 2, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Well...I tried the shrimp scampi. The dogs are happy but I was not. So...I guess another night of pretzels.



Mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 2, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



Well, now, that tells you how long I've been in Deutschland now. I really thought that guy is a German and Trivago was only in Germany. Really, I did. In Germany, he speaks German in the ads and it really does not look like he is being synchronized.

Then again, I just had some rum, so right now, everything looks like it's not synchronized...

Ok, if I made no sense, blame it on the Rum. Oh, wait, the bottle is empty now. Well, crap.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 2, 2014)

I had a grilled cheese cut into quarters and dipped in ketchup...hit the spot.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 2, 2014)

Jughead said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Dear [MENTION=45739]Jughead[/MENTION] - with great sorrow in my, uh, what's that called, oh yeah, heart, I can tell you that I also sometimes lose my appetit.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...


I feel your pain, Stat. I've been there as well, however I tend to eat more when I feel down. You heard the saying how some folks drink to drown their sorrows, well I just eat instead ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 2, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...




Well, when I saw my little one today for her last Wednesday visit before summer vacation, she jumped into my arms with such an enormous force, it kind of hurt my back, and I am a pretty damned strong dude. Since then, my back has been hurting, and, hating to take painkillers, I remembered this bottle of Rum that a bud brought over months ago.

The bottle of Rum is now empty. My back is feeling very good! And after that Thai Massage tomorrow, I may just eat one huge hamburger, in honor of you, Jughead!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 2, 2014)

Gotta say, that Rum was damned good. You all just have no idea how long it takes me to type stuff, now.

Funny.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


Thanks, Stat! I'm all choked up ... 

p.s. try not to get too down. Just remember that your daughter will be back from vacation before you know it ...


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



He's gay aint he ?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 2, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



Danke sehr, mein treuer Essfreund!!

Es lebe der Hamburger, hoch, hoch, hoch!!!


----------



## Gracie (Jul 2, 2014)

A hamburger sounds good. Then again..everything sounds good until I take a bite. 
As I said..the dogs have been very happy this past week.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 2, 2014)

Gracie said:


> A hamburger sounds good. Then again..everything sounds good until I take a bite.
> As I said..the dogs have been very happy this past week.






Yo!


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 2, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



I've missed playing with you, just sayin..


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 2, 2014)

Athena...  I know you will be missed but it's more important for you to have some time to let your hair down.. &#9829; you.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 2, 2014)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Athena...  I know you will be missed but it's more important for you to have some time to let your hair down.. &#9829; you.



All work and no play makes Athena unavailable to her multitude of adoring fans.


----------



## alan1 (Jul 2, 2014)

Darkwind said:


>




And an engineer determines that the glass is the wrong size then designs an appropriately sized glass.


----------



## alan1 (Jul 2, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Some of the beer the German monks brew is similar in food nutrition to quality bread.  Added bonus, 13% alcohol.


----------



## alan1 (Jul 2, 2014)

Sherry said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


I'm only here to help.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 2, 2014)

Just received word that my Daughter Angie passed away. 


later.....


----------



## Sherry (Jul 2, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Just received word that my Daughter Angie passed away.
> 
> 
> later.....



Ollie, my heart aches for you. I am so sorry for your loss. Prayers for you and yours.


----------



## alan1 (Jul 2, 2014)

Gracie said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Don't forget Castroville, the artichoke heart of the world.


----------



## alan1 (Jul 2, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



And cocaine chopped and fluffed with a razor blade on a mirror.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 2, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Just received word that my Daughter Angie passed away.
> 
> 
> later.....


I am truly sorry to hear this, Ollie. Please accept my condolences. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 2, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Just received word that my Daughter Angie passed away.
> 
> 
> later.....



I'm so sorry.  Has she been sick?  Oh dear, prayers for all of you, Ollie.


----------



## alan1 (Jul 2, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.   On this day in history, July 2:
> 
> In 1962 the first Wal-Mart store opened for business in Rogers, Arkansas with roughly 5,000 sq ft of space and about a dozen employees.  Sam Walton had run a 'five & dime' store in nearby Bentonville since the 1950's but became interested in the discount store concept and began researching it by traveling all across the country talking to people.  People took to it like crazy.
> 
> ...



Leon Levine is probably jealous.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 2, 2014)

Finally made it back from the Docs in Denver, other than a slight hiccup the cancer did not spread and they go it all.  
The slight hiccup is a mild infection, most likely due to blood pooling in a pocket at the lower end of the incision.  Antibiotics and more rest then they'll see her next week.    
I'm gonna veg for a while, that's a lot of driving for me in two days.  Too bad, I used to be able to drive for 8 hours straight, play for 8 hours, sleep for 4 hours then drive 8 hours back.  This gettin' old is for the birds!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 2, 2014)

R.D. said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



It isn't even appetite, it's...gorging.  I try to keep the available goodies to a minimum, but peanut butter rules!  ...By the spoonful if I'm feeling low.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



One of the favs around here!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 2, 2014)

Sherry said:


> I had a grilled cheese cut into quarters and dipped in ketchup...hit the spot.



I like mine dipped in mustard.  Sometimes, I'll slice a tomato or onion and melt the cheese with that.  Pickles are good, too.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 2, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Just received word that my Daughter Angie passed away.
> 
> 
> later.....



OMG Ollie!  What a blow.  Once again, my very most heartfelt sympathy.  Take the time you need.  Love and best wishes coming your way!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 2, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Finally made it back from the Docs in Denver, other than a slight hiccup the cancer did not spread and they go it all.
> The slight hiccup is a mild infection, most likely due to blood pooling in a pocket at the lower end of the incision.  Antibiotics and more rest then they'll see her next week.
> I'm gonna veg for a while, that's a lot of driving for me in two days.  Too bad, I used to be able to drive for 8 hours straight, play for 8 hours, sleep for 4 hours then drive 8 hours back.  This gettin' old is for the birds!



Crossing my hooks and hoping the additional rest will put paid to the infection and you and Mrs. Ringel will find some peace, for once.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 2, 2014)

I finally found something. 1 hotdog again. Burned. On one slice of bread folded over.

Meanwhile...I am stressing about tomorrow. Teeth cleaning. Dentist time. New dentist to boot. Who also does the teeth cleaning herself. Oy. I hate dentists. My teeth are extremely sensitive and its torture every time I go. Plus, I have to drive 30 miles away just to have it done. Double oy.

At times like this, I do miss the xanax. I will just smoke my brains out instead I guess. And take mouth wash with me so I don't knock the dentist over.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 3, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > When I get in a funk, my appetite is the first to go. Eventually my taste buds will return. For now...I am not eating much but I am still getting my vitamins with my morning Ensure drink.
> ...




My problem is I don't get in a funk anymore like I used to.  I've gotten to the stage where something has to be really mega debilitating for me to lose my appetite over it....when I was younger I was that way....if I was upset over something I couldn't eat...now....eating is more important...


----------



## Mertex (Jul 3, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Oh no....we like you in blue.....


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 3, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Just received word that my Daughter Angie passed away.
> 
> 
> later.....



Oh Ollie, there are no words.  She has been on our vigil list and I know a deep concern of yours for so very long now.  I wish there was something we could do for you other than just stand and wait.  My prayers and strongest caring are with you.

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheilas friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Beckis hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and cousin,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Stat's aunt,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel,
Ollie and family in the passing of his daughter, Angie,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and Sunshine.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.   This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 3, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Just received word that my Daughter Angie passed away.
> 
> 
> later.....




Oh no, Ollie, my condolences....I can't imagine the pain you must be going through.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 3, 2014)

I'm not depressed "funked". I am just...not my usual. Don't know what brought it on. Maybe the stupid ass weather. One day its gorgeous, the next I am hunkered over my heater. Hell, I dunno. Just not hungry lately. I'll snap out of it. I always do.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 3, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Just received word that my Daughter Angie passed away.
> 
> 
> later.....



John 16:33
These things I have spoken unto you, that in me ye might have peace. In the world ye shall have tribulation: but be of good cheer; I have overcome the world.

May God grant you the peace that passes all understanding.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 3, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Just received word that my Daughter Angie passed away.
> 
> 
> later.....




My heart goes out to you and your family, Ollie.

There are no words good enough for this situation.

I speak this prayer for you.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 3, 2014)

Good morning, everyone, and a good Thursday to you. In light of Ollie's family news from last night, I won't be publishing coffee funnies today - it doesn't seem quite right to me.

The MEDICAL PERSONNEL drinking coffee series does continue, but just in one posting today.






That's a stock photo, but a pretty accurate description of what doctors go through after a long day of trying to save lives.


_-and-​_






Those are real medical personnel from Workforce planning (our workforce)

 [MENTION=38085]Noomi[/MENTION]


_-and-_​








> (From left): Maria Torres and Maria Menendez drink Cuban coffee in Miami. Both are nurse practitioners at the San Juan Bosco Clinic.



From this link:

Cuban Coffee Brand May Pour Into Mainstream : NPR


Have a good one, folks.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 3, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I'm not depressed "funked". I am just...not my usual. Don't know what brought it on. Maybe the stupid ass weather. One day its gorgeous, the next I am hunkered over my heater. Hell, I dunno. Just not hungry lately. I'll snap out of it. I always do.




Wishing you the best, Gracie.  I dunno, I'm not there, but it sounds like a deep blue funk to me. Maybe you need to do something today that is radically different than your normal schedule.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 3, 2014)

Oh. you mean like going to the scarey new dentist at 1:30pm? lol


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 3, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Oh. you mean like going to the scarey new dentist at 1:30pm? lol




Well, that is a radical change in your schedule. I hope all goes well.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 3, 2014)

I figure if I laugh it off, I won't be so freaked out.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 3, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I figure if I laugh it off, I won't be so freaked out.




Laughter in the face of adversity is always good medicine.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 3, 2014)

Good Morning, Everybody!


----------



## R.D. (Jul 3, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Just received word that my Daughter Angie passed away.
> 
> 
> later.....


----------



## 007 (Jul 3, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...


Yes it sure is a job here, and time consuming. But there was a time when mods didn't have to adhere to any sort of behavior policy. They could just be themselves and return insults as they saw fit. Then c_k put an end to that and made a rule that mods can't personally insult members. That's when I said, "so you want to take an already tedious and thankless, volunteer job, and then take away our freedom of speech? Well then, you can UNmod me."

I fully understand AA's decision.


----------



## 007 (Jul 3, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Just received word that my Daughter Angie passed away.
> 
> 
> later.....



It just ain't right to outlive your kids.

May the Lord comfort her in heaven, and you here on earth.


----------



## 007 (Jul 3, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > When I get in a funk, my appetite is the first to go. Eventually my taste buds will return. For now...I am not eating much but I am still getting my vitamins with my morning Ensure drink.
> ...



I'm usually never in a funk... but, that was me yesterday. When there's more than one lose end that's bothering me, that can cause a funk. I hate it when some things seem to be out of hand and I can't fix it immediately. Then my problem too can be grazing the fridge and cupboards. I don't have bad junk food in the house, no cakes, cookies, chips, dip, pop, that sort of thing, but even if you over do on nuts, salad, toast and honey, hotdogs, salsa, etc., over doing is over doing. You shouldn't eat it if you don't need it.


----------



## 007 (Jul 3, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



And a man with his own water well figures the water has been in there too long, dumps it out and fills the glass to the top with fresh, cold well water.


----------



## 007 (Jul 3, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



Well I'll tell ya what, Jug... every time I see that nice, big, bouncing Whopper in your sig line, it makes me hungry... 

Good thing there isn't a fast food restaurant in this town.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 3, 2014)

007 said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



A person with a steak dumps it out for wine and sees his glass half full.  And the bottle now half empty


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 3, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



You have to do what is best for yourself, AA.

Welcome back to Peonland!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 3, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Just received word that my Daughter Angie passed away.
> 
> 
> later.....



Oh no!

That is heartbreaking!

My sincere condolences to you and your loved ones, Ollie.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 3, 2014)

Thursday Morning Grin !


----------



## Jughead (Jul 3, 2014)

007 said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


That wouldn't stop me, I'd just drive over to the next town. The manager there would know me by name ... 

Come to think of it ... you have a good business opportunity in your town, 007. A fast food restaurant there would have a monopoly, and draw in business. A good strategy is to determine which fast food restaurants are located within the adjoining towns, and then open up one which isn't. For instance if the adjoining towns have a KFC and McDonald's, but no Burger King, then a Burger King would be a good idea.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 3, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > I had a grilled cheese cut into quarters and dipped in ketchup...hit the spot.
> ...


No dip for me, but sometimes I will slice some Jalepeno and add prior to melting the cheese.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 3, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Thursday Morning Grin !


I recall that episode. He (Elmer Fudd) finally gets the better of Bugs Bunny by using his spear and magic helmet ... lol


----------



## Mertex (Jul 3, 2014)

Jughead said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



Jughead, you're not fooling anyone....you just want another fast food restaurant in 007's area in case you are ever in that area............


----------



## Mertex (Jul 3, 2014)

We had these yesterday....today, it's cereal and whatever you can find in the pantry...


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 3, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Just received word that my Daughter Angie passed away.
> 
> 
> later.....



That's sad news to see this morning, Ollie.  Please accept my most sincere heartfelt regrets in the loss of your daughter.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 3, 2014)

Mertex said:


> We had these yesterday....today, it's cereal and whatever you can find in the pantry...



That looks good.

I generally skip breakfast.  Once I eat it's like a valve opens up and I am never want to stop.   Woe is me


----------



## Jughead (Jul 3, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Ahemm ... cough ... cough ... but think of the jobs it would create ...


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 3, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



He COULD go the smart way, and be profitable with less stress, and just have automation, instead.  Smiling, friendly, robots....


----------



## 007 (Jul 3, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Well, Jug has a pretty good idea, and I think this town would support a fast food restaurant. Decades ago there was a A&W and we always stopped there. Now there's a self car wash. There's McDonald's and KFC and Dairy Queen and Pizza Hut and all those in neighboring towns but no Burger King. Bummer too, that's my favorite because of the flame broiled burgers. Other than that, I guess Carl's Junior is the tops. But, I am retired, and I'm sure a fast food restaurant would take a lot of time and dedication to get up and running. More than I'm willing to pour into something at this point in my life. I'm not married to a woman, and I don't want to be married to a job either...


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 3, 2014)

007 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



24/7.  

Burger King is my fave, too, because of the flame broiled burgers. I like that flavor. I'm due for one any day now. Once a year, but am going to wait for this HUGE holiday to be over, first.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 3, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Just received word that my Daughter Angie passed away.
> 
> 
> later.....



Our deepest sympathies from our family to your family as well as our prayers.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 3, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Just received word that my Daughter Angie passed away.
> 
> 
> later.....



So sorry to hear that Ollie.
My deepest sympathy to you and your family.
You all are in my prayers.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 3, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > We had these yesterday....today, it's cereal and whatever you can find in the pantry...
> ...



Most important meal of the day!

And actually, I've read that skipping breakfast can lead to more eating through the day.  Don't ask me why, I don't remember.  I always like to eat a bowl of cereal for breakfast.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 3, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Oh. you mean like going to the scarey new dentist at 1:30pm? lol



Believe me I understand.  Nobody hates the dentist more than I do or gets more uptight about the prospect of going.  And I bet I have had more dental stuff done than any of you.  But gotta do it.  And then it's done.  And then the cloud lifts and you feel wonderful that it's all over for another six months.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 3, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Thursday Morning Grin !




Oh, if you only knew why that made me grin.....



Oh, lol....lol.... lol....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 3, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...




AA, I feel the strong, no, the absolute pressing need to tell you how much I admire your patriotic avi:








Now, these are the things that get a man's patriotic juicies flowing.

Thank you. Men all over the world thank you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 3, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  I woke up this morning thinking about Ollie and wishing so much there was something to do.  My heart hurts for him.  He'll get through it like he does everything else, but it just feels like he shouldn't have to.  So many of us have lost loved ones over the years the Coffee Shop has been going, but it never gets easier.  Most especially when it is a spouse or a child.

Meanwhile, our house guest leaves this morning, and I need to get the Senior Saints newsletter out today and then get ready for the new house guests arriving for the weekend.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 3, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


You never can tell, robots may indeed be the way of the future. The bottom line is profit, and if we can save money by using robots, then it's a good idea. Would be even better if we can save maintenance costs on the robots by having other robots handle the maintenance ...


----------



## peach174 (Jul 3, 2014)

What's everyone doing tomorrow?

We have a parade in town tomorrow morning that we are going to.
Then we are coming back home and having grilled steaks and watch a pay per view movie or maybe two.
If it doesn't rain tomorrow night we will have fire works. 
We are right on schedule for our monsoon season this year.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 3, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


Yup, Burger King, or as 007 mentioned, Carl's Jr. I used to go to Carl's Jr all the time in Oklahoma, problem is they don't have Carl's Jr in every state. I also like Whataburger, and the sourdough Jack burger at Jack-In-The-Box.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 3, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Thursday Morning Grin !
> ...



That's what it's all about 
Starting your day with a laugh and a smile.
It always makes you feel good.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 3, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Just received word that my Daughter Angie passed away.
> ...



Yes, and from myself, Ollie, the same sentiment.  I can't imagine the loss you are having to grieve. How lovely you and she had love for as many years as you did. Now, may your memories bring you company and peace, knowing your daughter is at rest, at last.  

Love you, sweetheart,

AquaAthena


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 3, 2014)

007 said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



I have been designing my own life, most all of my life and in so doing, have seen my glass as full.    It may not have always been the easy way, but it is the only way, for someone like me. And when your glass is full, you have so much more to share with others. Win/win.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 3, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > We had these yesterday....today, it's cereal and whatever you can find in the pantry...
> ...



I never have an appetite in the morning, but I force myself to eat something because I hate the mid morning grumbles leading up to lunch. I won't invest any time during the work week in preparing anything, so it's something on the run like a breakfast bar. I've even done a spoonful of peanut butter with a milk chaser.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 3, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



Perception is everything.  Some don't have two nickels to rub together but they never feel poor so they aren't.  It's crazy but how you view things is exactly how they turn out to be!


----------



## Sherry (Jul 3, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



So true. More often than not, I believe that happiness is a choice.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 3, 2014)

And today's history lesson is for our resident Anglophiles and those of Scottish ancestry:

On this day in history, July 3, 1996, the Stone of Scone was returned to Scotland.

The Stone of Scone weighs 336 pounds,  a Latin cross its decoration, and was associated with the crowning of Scottish kings and was encased in the coronation chair.  When Edward I of England invaded Scotland in 1296, the stone was taken, and eventually incased in a coronation chair in Westminster Abbey, symbolic that English kings also ruled Scotland.

According to one Celtic legend the stone was once the pillow upon which the patriarch Jacob rested at Bethel when he beheld the visions of angels. From the Holy Land it purportedly traveled to Egypt, Sicily, and Spain and reached Ireland about 700 bc to be set upon the hills of Tara, where the ancient kings of Ireland were crowned. Thence it was taken by the Celtic Scots who invaded and occupied Scotland. About ad 840 it was taken by Kenneth MacAlpin to the village of Scone.

Attached to the stone in ancient times was allegedly a piece of metal with a prophecy that Sir Walter Scott translated as

Unless the fates be faulty grown 
And prophet&#8217;s voice be vain 
Where&#8217;er is found this sacred stone 
The Scottish race shall reign.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 3, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



Agreed.   Mind over matter


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 3, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



And I believe we create our choices... But for many, perception IS reality and that applies to myself as well, often.  I tend to create my perceptions, though, too. lol. It all comes down to what my siggie says, through the wisdom of Anais Nin.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 3, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  I woke up this morning thinking about Ollie and wishing so much there was something to do.  My heart hurts for him.  He'll get through it like he does everything else, but it just feels like he shouldn't have to.  So many of us have lost loved ones over the years the Coffee Shop has been going, but it never gets easier.  Most especially when it is a spouse or a child.
> 
> Meanwhile, our house guest leaves this morning, and I need to get the Senior Saints newsletter out today and then get ready for the new house guests arriving for the weekend.



Foxy, sounds to me like it would be less work to just open a B&B plus you could write off hiring someone to come in and clean as a business expense. Then there is the taxi service. You could write off payments for your new car. 

All these ideas for new business opportunities are contagious!


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 3, 2014)

Jughead said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...


Guess what, Jug? As soon as that BK opened, the other three corners would soon have a Wendys, a Hardees and a Whataburger, a Cracker Barrel and an Outback.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 3, 2014)

Sherry said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I can go quite a while after waking before I eat breakfast but I can't miss it or I will end up with a migraine.  What I have noticed is the correlation between what I eat and the mid morning munchies. If I have my usual toast and whatever for breakfast I will end up snacking on fruit before lunch time. On the other hand if I make myself an omelette with tomatoes, onions and cheese then I never get the munchies.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 3, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  I woke up this morning thinking about Ollie and wishing so much there was something to do.  My heart hurts for him.  He'll get through it like he does everything else, but it just feels like he shouldn't have to.  So many of us have lost loved ones over the years the Coffee Shop has been going, but it never gets easier.  Most especially when it is a spouse or a child.
> ...



TE, baby, there is no such thing as _less work, _when you are self-employed. It is all work, for even when you aren't at work, you are worrying about work, bills, employees, overhead, weather....and so much more.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 3, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



We pick our own drama and belief systems from either the options presented to us by society or ones we invent. Reality doesn't adapt to our drama so tension develops where our dramas and reality don't jive. IMHO of course.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 3, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



True and all that would being even more business to hers. The gas stations on every 4- corner road proves this. It brings more business to the _area. _


----------



## boedicca (Jul 3, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Just received word that my Daughter Angie passed away.
> 
> 
> later.....




Condolences to you and your family.  You're in my prayers, friend.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jul 3, 2014)

Getting the first rains from Arthur. Supposed to be a low cat 2 when it hits the Outer Banks.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 3, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Getting the first rains from Arthur. Supposed to be a low cat 2 when it hits the Outer Banks.


Keep yer powder dry!


----------



## Mertex (Jul 3, 2014)

Sherry said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Peanut butter is supposed to be very good for you....


----------



## Jughead (Jul 3, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Yup, you are 100% correct, Hossfly. A good place for fast food restaurants is next to malls, schools, and other fast food restaurants. It tends to draw in the crowds. So some competition at times wouldn't necessarily be a bad thing.

However, depending on the population count in that town, a second fast food restaurant may not be a good thing. One strategy is to try and obtain a location at a busy area or an area with a high school nearby. However, the key is to also make sure that there is no other available location, or any other lot or property for sale around the vicinity. Once you are confident that there is no other space available for any competitor, then would be a good idea to purchase the franchise.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 3, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



If I was stranded on a deserted island for a month, and could only have one food, I'd easily survive with just jars of peanut butter.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 3, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Cashew or almond butter are also good!   More expensive though and I prefere plain old peanut butter.

Even with chicken. Skip the Take-Out: Peanut Butter Chicken Recipe


----------



## peach174 (Jul 3, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Getting the first rains from Arthur. Supposed to be a low cat 2 when it hits the Outer Banks.



Batten down the hatches and stay safe Bloodrock.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 3, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...


Yes indeed. One of my favorite mid morning snacks is a fried peanut butter and banana sandwich.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 3, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Well there is some truth to that, as I have been self-employed and/or working straight commission (no benefits) for almost all of the last 30 years.   And it does take great personal discipline to walk away from it all now and then and do something else because you find yourself not wanting to get away from it along with knowing that time off for other things is also time off from making any money at all.

But I did very much enjoy getting to write off a lot of stuff that is now not tax deductible since we pretty much mothballed the company.  I even thought about continuing expenses for an inactive business but I would have to manufacture and report non existent income to deduct them from, and that just got way too complicated.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 3, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I know, I was just busting Foxy because she is such a sweetie and always doing things for everyone else. 

And to show my appreciation of her and everyone else here in the CS;


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 3, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Oh. you mean like going to the scarey new dentist at 1:30pm? lol
> ...



All of this dental talk today is giving me the willies...


----------



## 007 (Jul 3, 2014)

Well, Mediacom has been here and gone, my internet is on FIRE and the DVR function has been enabled for TV, the kitchen is spotless, vacuuming done, been in and out of the shower, guess I'll head outside and mow lawn AGAIN. Been growing like crazy with these almost daily rain showers. I don't mind, the grass is just luxurious thick and green, really looks nice. After that, time for a ride on the HOG...


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 3, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Plus a B&B operater, generally a wife and husband hardly ever gets a day off or a vacation. Just like farmers and ranchers. Not easy jobs.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 3, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Just received word that my Daughter Angie passed away.
> 
> 
> later.....



Ollie,  I am so so sorry. There aren't words that are ever adequate at a time like this.  I pray for her, you and your family. I pray God gives you the strength to get through this and to keep the beautiful memories in your heart.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 3, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



If you're really sad, try smiling just a little and then a little more.  Happiness becomes the habit.

I don't mean in a creepy way at a funeral or anything but I believe you can practice being happy.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 3, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Depends on where you open your B&B.

Up in the New England area you can have a B&B near the coast and be a snowbird.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 3, 2014)

By the way, I hope you folks in North Carolina and points north are keeping up with the weather?  Looks like Hurricane Arthur may be taking dead aim at you.  Keep a weather eye out.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jul 3, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> By the way, I hope you folks in North Carolina and points north are keeping up with the weather?  Looks like Hurricane Arthur may be taking dead aim at you.  Keep a weather eye out.



I was not keeping up until about an hour ago when the sky opened up. Now they're saying a possible cat 2. We will be right on the edge.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 3, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



 [MENTION=22590]AquaAthena[/MENTION]

Ok, my sweet friend...proof that Tim is no swisher.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 3, 2014)

007 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



Really.... have you not met Westwall?


----------



## Pogo (Jul 3, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Just received word that my Daughter Angie passed away.
> ...



Thoughts and prayers up, Sarge.  So sorry to hear that.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 3, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Just received word that my Daughter Angie passed away.
> 
> 
> later.....



Sorry Ollie, I can't imagine what you're going through..


----------



## boedicca (Jul 3, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...




Are you Elvis??!?!?!!!????


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 3, 2014)

Wait.  I just realized I may have been talking about something I don't know anything about.  (Imagine that on a message board!)  But isn't being a 'swish dude' a good thing?


----------



## Sherry (Jul 3, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Wait.  I just realized I may have been talking about something I don't know anything about.  (Imagine that on a message board!)  But isn't being a 'swish dude' a good thing?



What does swish mean? swish Definition. Meaning of swish. OnlineSlangDictionary.com


----------



## Gracie (Jul 3, 2014)

Ackety Oy! (New distress Gracie Word)

45 minutes, I leave for my torture session with the brand new dentist that also does the cleaning. I almost have myself totally freaked out but am chanting often to calm myself as well. 30 minute drive, then telling her what she can and cannot do...then another 30 minute drive back home. However, I might take the other way home and swing through Pismo Beach. Been years since I have been there. No hwy 101 on the way back....I think I will take hwy 1 up thru Shell Beach then Avila Beach, then swing over to 101. Maybe. 

I am semi agoraphobic too, so this is going to be a challenge since it is not just a new dentist. Its being OUT THERE...all by myself. Oy. Wish me luck that I don't freak.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 3, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Wait.  I just realized I may have been talking about something I don't know anything about.  (Imagine that on a message board!)  But isn't being a 'swish dude' a good thing?



Depends on which way you're swinging at the time.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 3, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Wait.  I just realized I may have been talking about something I don't know anything about.  (Imagine that on a message board!)  But isn't being a 'swish dude' a good thing?
> ...



Ah, okay.  That was what I was originally thinking but then saw this:

*17. Swish
Something extremely awesome, impressive and satisfying, much like hearing a swish when you shoot in basketball.

Wow, these shoes are so comfortable and stylish. Pretty damn swish.*
Urban Dictionary: swish


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 3, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Well just for AA we can go with stylish.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 3, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Ackety Oy! (New distress Gracie Word)
> 
> 45 minutes, I leave for my torture session with the brand new dentist that also does the cleaning. I almost have myself totally freaked out but am chanting often to calm myself as well. 30 minute drive, then telling her what she can and cannot do...then another 30 minute drive back home. However, I might take the other way home and swing through Pismo Beach. Been years since I have been there. No hwy 101 on the way back....I think I will take hwy 1 up thru Shell Beach then Avila Beach, then swing over to 101. Maybe.
> 
> I am semi agoraphobic too, so this is going to be a challenge since it is not just a new dentist. Its being OUT THERE...all by myself. Oy. Wish me luck that I don't freak.



Gracie, does your dentist allow you to listen to music with headphones?? That can really decrease the stress. If you have an ipod, bring it along.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 3, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Wait.  I just realized I may have been talking about something I don't know anything about.  (Imagine that on a message board!)  But isn't being a 'swish dude' a good thing?



Yes, it's like a perfect shot.  If you're a swish dude, you've got game, swagger..


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 3, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ackety Oy! (New distress Gracie Word)
> ...



My dentist has a tv on the wall right in your view when you're laying down.  He'll put anything you want on when you're in the chair.  

Dentists these days are gentle on purpose.  They know what you go through thinking about this stuff.  She's just got herself all worked up into a tizzy.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 3, 2014)

This is a medi-cal/medicare dentist so...prolly not. There is only the receptionist and the dentist herself. She also does all the cleaning so no hygenist is there. It is very basic. And I have no clue if she allows music. This will be my first visit to her. My other dentist, we paid cash. But we don't have spare cash any more. Hence, new dentist and state coverage.

I calmed myself down by telling myself that nobody is forcing me to go in there and I can leave any time I feel like it. I won't, but knowing I CAN helps. And, I don't have an ipod, so its a moot point. I will just keep chanting the song in my head:


This is the one I was chanting when I woke up in the middle of the colonoscopy  and the nurse thought I was speaking in tongues.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 3, 2014)

Thank you all for your heartfelt wishes and prayers.

As many know Angie has been ill for quite some time, she has been in and out of the hospital about a dozen times in the last 2 years, once for as long as 2 months during which she spent 6 weeks in a comma.

Her son is trying to work his way through making arrangements, but her will left her daughter as executor and she isn't capable of it on her best day. I've called Ft benning and got all the info he needs to carry out her wishes.
There will be no funeral, There will be no viewing, She will be cremated possibly as early as today.
Half of her ashes will be interred in a memorial vault wall with half of her husbands ashes, the other half of both will then be scattered at their favorite lake.
Once again thank you all for the kind words, I'll let you know when we have a date and will be headed for Georgia.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 3, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Thank you all for your heartfelt wishes and prayers.
> 
> As many know Angie has been ill for quite some time, she has been in and out of the hospital about a dozen times in the last 2 years, once for as long as 2 months during which she spent 6 weeks in a comma.
> 
> ...



Thanks for stopping back in, Ollie.  Take care.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 3, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Wait.  I just realized I may have been talking about something I don't know anything about.  (Imagine that on a message board!)  But isn't being a 'swish dude' a good thing?
> ...




Not necessarily...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 3, 2014)

Jughead said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



oooh, yesh!  Fresh sliced jalepeno is excellent, too.  I just have to be wary of the spicy stuff more now than when I was less "well worn".


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 3, 2014)

peach174 said:


> What's everyone doing tomorrow?
> 
> We have a parade in town tomorrow morning that we are going to.
> Then we are coming back home and having grilled steaks and watch a pay per view movie or maybe two.
> ...



Working.  At least we get a great view of the fireworks downtown, as long as we aren't assigned a flight during that time.  But since it isn't really dark yet, especially before 2 am, fireworks aren't quite the same.  Maybe the boss will spring for some pizza or BBQ, or some other treat?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 3, 2014)

Jughead said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I used to like Roy Rogers, are they even around any more?  One of the best commercials ever was from Roy Rogers:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeU8GKNsrzU]Funny Bear Commercial - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 3, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Getting the first rains from Arthur. Supposed to be a low cat 2 when it hits the Outer Banks.



My granddaughters are distraught.  Dad has a long weekend and they were planning on going to Carolina Beach.  When my daughter mentioned the place, a flood of high school memories came hurtling back.  I used to range from Morehead to Myrtle Beach when I was in high school.  We particularly liked a place called "The Cave" on Carolina Beach.
Too bad, the trip will have to be postponed.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 3, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Read the labels, though.  So many peanut butter brands add sugar and other fats to their product.  I buy the brands that have "peanuts and salt".  Or, you can patronize the grind-your-own machine found in many supermarkets.  Then all you get is peanuts.


----------



## Darkwind (Jul 3, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


You know, I am 1000% heterosexual and not homophobic at all....however...


If a dude has any part of his body in My mouth.....


No amount of TV programing is going to take My mind off of that....


I'm just sayin......


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 3, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



You're such a weirdo..


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 3, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I usually just try to zone out when I'm getting drilled.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jul 3, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> I usually just try to zone out when I'm getting drilled.


Wanna' re-phrase that?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jul 3, 2014)

I have to work Fri-Sat-Sun so I went flying earlier today before the rains came. Turns out I was the only one at the field!

Have a Happy 4th everyone!


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 3, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



I usually don't get drilled at the Dentist's office, just water boarded.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 3, 2014)

It looks like clear blue skies here and low humidity for the rest of the weekend.  Rains come next week.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 3, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



 I figure I'll go once every 10 years or only if something really hurts.  that way I get it all done at once.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 3, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Doesn't your dentist yell at you?  Or do you go to your nearest Aspen Dental.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 3, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Hah, I wish. The King was an outstanding performer, I'm nothing more than an outdated comic book character...


----------



## boedicca (Jul 3, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




My dentist has an enormous music collection that he's ripped into MP3s.  He sets it on random plan so the mix is very eccentric.   Heavy metal - country - broadway musical - disco and on and on.   And his little dog runs around the office...it's rather startling when he starts licking one's hand when one is getting one's teeth cleaned.


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jul 3, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > Getting the first rains from Arthur. Supposed to be a low cat 2 when it hits the Outer Banks.
> ...



"The Cave"? Sounds kind off shady...


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 3, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



You sure it's the dog  ?


----------



## Jughead (Jul 3, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


yup, Roy Rogers restaurants are still around. They are all located in the north east, PA, NY, NJ... Good place to stop when you're on the road. They have some of the best fried chicken you'll ever taste.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 3, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



They want you to have a good experience.  So many are scared to death to go.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 3, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



That's what she said...I am so sorry, but I couldn't resist.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 3, 2014)

Well, I survived it. I am just...gobsmacked. And not in a good way. I need to process this.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 3, 2014)

ok. Where to start. Hmm.
I was left sitting there for an hour. Then she came in and put the thingy over my chest cuz she wanted xrays. Then she got sidetracked and I sat there with that heavy thing on me for another half an hour. She finally did 4 xrays of the back teeth only. She said i had 3 cavities. Soon as she said that, she said I needed snap ons. I was like wtf? What do snap ons have to do with anything??? Then she said she didn't want to clean my teeth if I was going to get dentures. I asked who mentioned dentures? And she said I had a lot of restorations in my teeth (fillings) and I said of course I do...I am trying to save my teeth. She said teeth can only take so many restorations before there is no base to restore them on so I should think about dentures. Um. Ok. Deer in headlights look. I said I was there for a cleaning. She said medi-cal only pays for light cleaning and she wants to do a deeper cleaning becuase the black spots on my back teeth might be just tartar and she can get them off...but that costs 113.00 up front. But..but..I am on medi-cal dental. She said it didn't matter cuz they don't pay for what SHE wants to do and again..its "only 113.00". Cash.
Red flags are waving. I asked if the xrays showed cavities. Then she says she isn't sure. They could be just spotty tartar and she won't know until she digs into them...which is only 113 bucks, cash. 
Then she says if it is not cavities, then I should consider snap ons. I said why have snap ons over teeth that are having a problem? I am not interested in snap ons. She said ok...but she doesn't want to make an appt to clean my teeth for the low price of 113 bucks CASH if I am going to go with dentures. Again..i said I had no thoughts of dentures..I was there for a CLEANING. Which brough her back to the low low fee of 113 bucks CASH.

So...I am now totally frustrated. I called my old dentist and he said get my butt in there, bring what cash I can and he will do xrays and look at my teeth and tell me what HE thinks. So that is what I'm gonna do. 

Oy.

And...she never did clean my teeth. 
My old dentist just called and said he called her and asked for copies of the xrays she did today and she said no problem...she would be more than happy to for the low low fee of 25 bucks paid in advance. Oy.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jul 3, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > Getting the first rains from Arthur. Supposed to be a low cat 2 when it hits the Outer Banks.
> ...



 [MENTION=31362]gallantwarrior[/MENTION] it was supposed to make landfall at Carolina Beach but it took it's northeast turn and now it's supposed to hit Atlantic Beach/Topsail Island/Surf City. Raleigh TV showed Carolina Beach about an hour ago and the winds are picking up.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 3, 2014)

Gracie said:


> ok. Where to start. Hmm.
> I was left sitting there for an hour. Then she came in and put the thingy over my chest cuz she wanted xrays. Then she got sidetracked and I sat there with that heavy thing on me for another half an hour. She finally did 4 xrays of the back teeth only. She said i had 3 cavities. Soon as she said that, she said I needed snap ons. I was like wtf? What do snap ons have to do with anything??? Then she said she didn't want to clean my teeth if I was going to get dentures. I asked who mentioned dentures? And she said I had a lot of restorations in my teeth (fillings) and I said of course I do...I am trying to save my teeth. She said teeth can only take so many restorations before there is no base to restore them on so I should think about dentures. Um. Ok. Deer in headlights look. I said I was there for a cleaning. She said medi-cal only pays for light cleaning and she wants to do a deeper cleaning becuase the black spots on my back teeth might be just tartar and she can get them off...but that costs 113.00 up front. But..but..I am on medi-cal dental. She said it didn't matter cuz they don't pay for what SHE wants to do and again..its "only 113.00". Cash.
> Red flags are waving. I asked if the xrays showed cavities. Then she says she isn't sure. They could be just spotty tartar and she won't know until she digs into them...which is only 113 bucks, cash.
> Then she says if it is not cavities, then I should consider snap ons. I said why have snap ons over teeth that are having a problem? I am not interested in snap ons. She said ok...but she doesn't want to make an appt to clean my teeth for the low price of 113 bucks CASH if I am going to go with dentures. Again..i said I had no thoughts of dentures..I was there for a CLEANING. Which brough her back to the low low fee of 113 bucks CASH.
> ...



Yup, I've seen that kind of "predatory" dentistry more than once.  You should have a state Dental regulatory agency, I'd at least talk to them, they may already have numerous complaints listed with this person/clinic.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Hossfly (Jul 3, 2014)

Jughead said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...


Popeyes, Jug. Nobody beats Popeyes.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 3, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


It's a toss-up between Popeye's and Church's, Hossfly. Both are tops.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 3, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...



Dang, those names are like a walk through memory lane for me.  We used to cut school to surf at Topsail.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 3, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



That sounds like a horrible experience to me.  I don't want your dog licking my hand when you're messing around in my mouth!


----------



## Gracie (Jul 3, 2014)

I think I would prefer the dog licking than what this new dentist did. Something tells me she will not be staying my new dentist.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 3, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I think I would prefer the dog licking than what this new dentist did. Something tells me she will not be staying my new dentist.



UH oh


----------



## Gracie (Jul 3, 2014)

Anyone here have dentures? The kind you spit out in a jar. I am now musing on whether I SHOULD consider getting some. Getting older now and if I am going to continue getting 3 cavities every 6 months due to the meds I am taking and having dry mouth..maybe it is something to ponder.

What's it like having dentures? Those who have them...do you wish you didn't? Do you love them? Do tell!


----------



## Wake (Jul 3, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Anyone here have dentures? The kind you spit out in a jar. I am now musing on whether I SHOULD consider getting some. Getting older now and if I am going to continue getting 3 cavities every 6 months due to the meds I am taking and having dry mouth..maybe it is something to ponder.
> 
> What's it like having dentures? Those who have them...do you wish you didn't? Do you love them? Do tell!



I've cared for numerous clients with dentures, and it's not that fun. Using the pink paste doesn't taste well, and they can fall out. If they fall and break, they're not cheap. You typically clean them in a glass of warm water with a dissolving wafer. Bacteria get into and smell up dentures moreso than natural teeth. You can't use water that's too hot or cold when cleaning them. Most of my clients hated them, because they either hurt, lost their hold, or broke. You're limited, I think, on what you can eat, too, like steak.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 3, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Anyone here have dentures? The kind you spit out in a jar. I am now musing on whether I SHOULD consider getting some. Getting older now and if I am going to continue getting 3 cavities every 6 months due to the meds I am taking and having dry mouth..maybe it is something to ponder.
> 
> What's it like having dentures? Those who have them...do you wish you didn't? Do you love them? Do tell!


Upper dentures usually don't give people problems but lower dentures have lots of problems. The lower gum shrinks and won't hold the denture well. I had to have two posts implanted to snap the dentures onto. The drilling into the bone was about the most painful thing I ever experienced. Pure agony for two weeks till the bone healed. Try to keep your lower teeth as long as possible.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 3, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Bringing back old memories...  I was raised in Suffolk, VA and because my folks loved to fish so much we were often on the Carolina coast fishing.  We roamed everywhere you could roam in search of a fish.  Back in the middle to late 60's it wasn't as built up as it is now.  Fished from Duck all the way to Cape Hatteras.  Know them all well.  We did seem to fish the most off of the legendary old Avalon Fishing Pier.  Used to know everybody that worked there by first names but sadly they have all died off.  I'd like to have a dime for every fish I have caught off of the Avalon Pier.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 3, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I went last winter.  I hadn't been in 10 years.  I had a couple of cracked fillings, actually it was a broken tooth that made me go.  other than that he said things looked pretty good.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 3, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



yea, I'm taking a bit of heat for that phrasing  lol


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 3, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheilas friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Beckis hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and cousin,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Ollie's daughter Angie and his youngest brother,
Stat's aunt,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and Sunshine.







P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.   This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 4, 2014)

Dropped another 2 pounds this week! Down to 266 lbs. Quite invigorating! Happy Fourth folks!


----------



## 007 (Jul 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...


That's supposed to be the rule... that's why I bowed out...


----------



## 007 (Jul 4, 2014)

OK... so I bought this telescope and tripod at the auction last Saturday. The tripod is a very nice, top of the line Manfrotto, and the telescope is a Meade. I've owned Manfrotto tripods before so I know this is the Rolls Royce of tripods, but the Meade telescope, well, it's a reflector, but it's a multi reflector. Not a straight tube with a lens at the rear. The image comes in the front, reflects off the lens at the rear, then back to the front, and then back to the eye piece. I guess the logic is it shortens the length of the telescope, but the problem with that is, from what I've observed looking through it now, is that it looses light. It's dark. It's hard to find and see stars. I am NOT impressed. My brother, DECADES ago, had a SEARS telescope, a reflector, which was nothing more than a huge tube with a lens at the rear and the eye piece looked at the rear mirror. It was super bright. Man was that a nice telescope, and I thought this one being a reflector, not a refractor, would be just as bright, well, such is not the case. This would probably work wonderful if you wanted to look at things in the DAY. Oh well, I paid less for the combo than the tripod is worth. I think I'll give the whole works to my little sister and let her play with it. But if I ever buy another telescope to look at the stars, it will be a true reflector that's not a mulit reflector. It'll be just the one shot straight tube back to the eye piece, not a stepped down, reflected several times deal like this one. It looses light...


----------



## Sherry (Jul 4, 2014)

Is it weird to have a cup of hot cocoa in the middle of summer?? I mean, you guys drink hot coffee all the time, right??


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 4, 2014)

DOH---of course you're weird.


----------



## 007 (Jul 4, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


_{on my kness} .... Sherry... would you please marry me.... _


----------



## Sherry (Jul 4, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> DOH---of course you're weird.







007 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



I'm so glad that at least some people appreciate my wicked sense of humor.


----------



## 007 (Jul 4, 2014)

Sherry said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > DOH---of course you're weird.
> ...



You're the bomb, girl...


----------



## 007 (Jul 4, 2014)

Gotta get into a little 'Billy D and the HooDoos...


----------



## 007 (Jul 4, 2014)

And for those folks that like sheer talent, a couple of guys on flat tops, these guys are simply unreal...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 4, 2014)

Sherry said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > DOH---of course you're weird.
> ...




Woman. Wicked.

Oh, Sherry, I appreciate it, I appreciate it!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 4, 2014)

Just got back from a Physio-therapy session with the guy who's been working my back now for about 5 years.  We did Fango today - a heat pack for 30 minutes, back cracking (lol) and then a deep, almost painful massage in the L5 region. But now I feel like new again. Spring back in my step.

TGIF. TGID*


*Thank G-d it's Independence Day.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 4, 2014)

Damn I LOVE having my back cracked !


----------



## Sherry (Jul 4, 2014)

Having my back cracked does not sound like my idea of a good time...I shudder when I hear people crack their knuckles.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 4, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Having my back cracked does not sound like my idea of a good time...I shudder when I hear people crack their knuckles.



Lay down---trust me


----------



## Sherry (Jul 4, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Having my back cracked does not sound like my idea of a good time...I shudder when I hear people crack their knuckles.
> ...



Oh hell no, you ain't touching me with those nasty webbed feet.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 4, 2014)

Sherry said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



It's OK--My uncle is a chiropractor.


----------



## 007 (Jul 4, 2014)

And if you happen to have speakers like these... which... I realize I might be odd man out... (I wish everyone were music lovers)... this is a head thumper...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 4, 2014)

007 said:


> And if you happen to have speakers like these... which... I realize I might be odd man out... (I wish everyone were music lovers)... *this is a head thumper...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Now, why are you thumping your head against that speaker?!?!?!

You are gonna hurt that speaker!!!


----------



## 007 (Jul 4, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > And if you happen to have speakers like these... which... I realize I might be odd man out... (I wish everyone were music lovers)... *this is a head thumper...*
> ...



Those are my little party speakers in the man cave. My serious stuff is in the house in the theater.


----------



## 007 (Jul 4, 2014)

007 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


I run those with my baby Onkyo TX-NR626... ya, I have my laptop plugged into it right now HDMI having fun... you see it says "PC"...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 4, 2014)

007 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


----------



## 007 (Jul 4, 2014)

So... did anyone like those 'Milk Carton Kids'? I think they're fantastic.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 4, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Having my back cracked does not sound like my idea of a good time...I shudder when I hear people crack their knuckles.




This guy is really good and he knows what he is doing. It's a family business that has been going strong for more than 40 years. His father and mother started the business and he is taking it over. Outstanding therapist.


----------



## 007 (Jul 4, 2014)

Here ya go  [MENTION=46168]Statistikhengst[/MENTION]... say howdy to my brothers for me...


----------



## Grandma (Jul 4, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Just received word that my Daughter Angie passed away.
> 
> 
> later.....



Ollie, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Grandma (Jul 4, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Ackety Oy! (New distress Gracie Word)
> 
> 45 minutes, I leave for my torture session with the brand new dentist that also does the cleaning. I almost have myself totally freaked out but am chanting often to calm myself as well. 30 minute drive, then telling her what she can and cannot do...then another 30 minute drive back home. However, I might take the other way home and swing through Pismo Beach. Been years since I have been there. No hwy 101 on the way back....I think I will take hwy 1 up thru Shell Beach then Avila Beach, then swing over to 101. Maybe.
> 
> I am semi agoraphobic too, so this is going to be a challenge since it is not just a new dentist. Its being OUT THERE...all by myself. Oy. Wish me luck that I don't freak.



I'm a little late to the game, but next time you have to go to the dentist, take a tube of Baby Ora-Jel with you. Make sure you cut the inner tip off before you leave the house! Then, once the torture session is over and you're back in the car you can squirt it all through your mouth and feel much better. Always worked for me.


----------



## Grandma (Jul 4, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Anyone here have dentures? The kind you spit out in a jar. I am now musing on whether I SHOULD consider getting some. Getting older now and if I am going to continue getting 3 cavities every 6 months due to the meds I am taking and having dry mouth..maybe it is something to ponder.
> 
> What's it like having dentures? Those who have them...do you wish you didn't? Do you love them? Do tell!



There's good and bad. First, you have to get the real teeth pulled. Not exactly a laugh riot but the pain wears off after a few days. Have lots of pudding, clear soup, ice cream, baby food, soft mashed-up foods handy, you'll be eating them for a couple of weeks.

They make dentures now that go in the same day you have your teeth pulled. That means _before_ you get your teeth pulled you go to the dentist and get latex molds made of your mouth. Not good tasting. There may be some gagging.

The new dentures have this soft plastic layer that cushions your gums and creates a better fit. Problem is that the layer wears off and you have to get a new one put in every few months. In between visits you'll be using more and more denture adhesive, and the dentures will become somewhat uncomfortable. After a year your gums will have finished shrinking and a permanent inner layer can go in. 

Then it's all good. No more toothaches, no more cleanings or fillings or root canals. You can eat anything, apples, caramels, corn on the cob, whatever. And your smile is always movie star perfect!


----------



## Jughead (Jul 4, 2014)

Happy 4th of July folks!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 4, 2014)

Wishing you all a great 4th of July Holiday, and TGIF all rolled into one!!!


Today, the role of coffee in our nation's struggle for Independence:

The Role of Coffee in American Independence Shade Grown and Fresh Roasted Coffee Beans and Ground Coffee : Rogers Family Coffee



> A New National Drink
> 
> Coffee was eagerly embraced by the patriots of the day as it showed a symbolic rejection of the English practice of drinking tea. *This sentiment became so pervasive that Coffee was declared the National Drink of the Colonized United States by the Continental Congress.*
> 
> Coffee remained popular, but it was the embargo of the tea trade by Britain following the War of 1812 that cemented Americas relationship with daily coffee. During this time coffee became a part of American Culture that has endured to today.




Also, Thomas Jefferson himself had something to say about coffee, the black brew, java exquisite:








And his role in teaching Americans of his time how to cook coffee:

How Thomas Jefferson Pioneered the Tomato, Championed Urban Farming, and Taught Americans to Make Coffee | Brain Pickings



> On one measure of the coffee ground into meal pour three measures of boiling water.
> 
> boil on hot ashes lined with coal till the meal disappears from the top, when it will be precipitated.
> 
> ...




Cool....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 4, 2014)

And today's coffee funnies:















lol...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 4, 2014)

007 said:


> Here ya go  [MENTION=46168]Statistikhengst[/MENTION]... say howdy to my brothers for me...




Uhhh, not real sure I know them... but if I happen to bike across them, I'll relay the "hi"!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 4, 2014)

Happy 4th of July.  Have fun but be careful so you don't burn your wiener.


----------



## Darkwind (Jul 4, 2014)

Some vid getting posted now on My last Nieces wedding. 

No, I am not on the dance floor, but I was caught on the video.  Can't see Me very well, but I'm the guy by the bar with the tie and dapper hat just before the end.

BTW...that photo booth turned out to be the biggest hit.  What a fantastic idea it turned out to be.  Some real naughty photos made into that wedding book!  lol


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 4, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> Some vid getting posted now on My last Nieces wedding.
> 
> No, I am not on the dance floor, but I was caught on the video.  Can't see Me very well, but I'm the guy by the bar with the tie and dapper hat just before the end.
> 
> ...



How cool Darkwind.  I now have a visual of you when you post.  Super neat.  I have to ask though, what is the ethnic origin of your family?  I was thinking maybe Greek?  Indian?  It sure looked like a party I would have enjoyed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 4, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  I'm again on a dead run finishing up that newsletter, changing beds in advance of the next wave arriving tomorrow, and putting on finishing touches.  Some of the local family is getting together to grill burgers later today.  But it's all good.

Just reading over at least most of the posts yesterday evening, my goodness a lot of you were up in the wee hours this morning?  Insomnia?  Or just partying?

Anyhow I think there is no reason to do a 'on this day in History' segment since we all know what happened on this day in history.    So. .  .


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 4, 2014)

Will finish up getting the RV ready for it's maiden voyage later today and will be hitting the road early tomorrow morning.  Mrs. BBD will be marching in the 4th of July parade that our American Legion Post leads every year.  I will be taking photos of the big event.  Fireworks at sundown.  Nice weather here today.  Good day to toss some burgers on the grill...


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 4, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  I'm again on a dead run finishing up that newsletter, changing beds in advance of the next wave arriving tomorrow, and putting on finishing touches.  Some of the local family is getting together to grill burgers later today.  But it's all good.
> 
> Just reading over at least most of the posts yesterday evening, my goodness a lot of you were up in the wee hours this morning?  Insomnia?  Or just partying?
> 
> Anyhow I think there is no reason to do a 'on this day in History' segment since we all know what happened on this day in history.    So. .  .



On this day in history, back in the wee hours of the morning on July 4th, my dear old Mama went to the hospital because I was trying to be born a little early.  I caused her problems until July 6th when I couldn't stand it any longer and made my way into the world.  I was a premie and only weighed a tad over 2 pounds when I was born.  Anyway, she gave me excellent care and it all began way back in 1951 when the world would be changed forever.  That's today's "On this day in history" segment.


----------



## Darkwind (Jul 4, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Some vid getting posted now on My last Nieces wedding.
> ...


It may be a bit misleading.  My wife's kids were 5, 7 & 9 when we hooked up, so I don't call them step-daughter, step-son....I raised them so I feel as if they are My own.  My oldest Daughter was the official photographer for the wedding and was the one taking the video you watched.  My wife and her sisters are 100% Italian.  Well, New York Italian.  I'm not sure of the ethnicity of previous husband, but he too looks to be Italian.  Myself, I'm Scottish/German with a touch of American Indian.  My first wife was Italian too now that I think about it, so My biological sons are also.  My grandchildren range from Italian to Spanish to Mexican.

At that wedding reception, we had a mix of Indian (The country India), Persian, Puerto  Rican, Italian, and of course....Pennsylvanian Redneck!


----------



## peach174 (Jul 4, 2014)

Morning!

Everyone have a great day!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 4, 2014)

So I found these while looking for 4th of July images to post and decided that together they probably say more about who we are than any single one of them could. Enjoy!



































​


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 4, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



Ah, I should have thought of Italian too.  You guys are as much mutts as we are with our English, Scotch Irish, French, Austrian European origins mingled with Italian, Spanish, Mexican, American Indian and no doubt a number of other ethnicities mixed in.  Theme parties look like the United Nations.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Darkwind (Jul 4, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Yep.  My family and My extended family pretty much covers the entire spectrum of ethnicity.  My brother has been dating a girl from Columbia for about 5 years, and I found out about two months ago that they married.  She is smokin` hot and way too good for his sorry ass....I have yet to meet her as I haven't talked with My brother for over a year due to his being an asshole an all......


Oh, I forgot that at the reception, the Brides friends also consisted of an African-American lass and her boyfriend (the guy on the dance floor who was very short with the beard) who is a redneck.   Don't ask as I haven't figured out what she sees in him either.  lol


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 4, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Is that why we have so much muttitude in our national character?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 4, 2014)

I am grateful for friends and family, and that we by God's will and destiny live in this most amazing land.  May we all live up to the best of its traditions in the coming year.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 4, 2014)

007 said:


> And if you happen to have speakers like these... which... I realize I might be odd man out... (I wish everyone were music lovers)... this is a head thumper...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am THE music lover. And that speaker looks like something I would like to hear on high. Meanwhile, I settle for my stereo, surround-sound Logitech computer speakers *and a sub-woofe**r*. A remote control is used for volume from any room. These babies will blow your windows out when turned to about 5. On high, _they will blow a person out _through the windows and into the forest. The bass is so fantastic. I love these computer speakers. Worth every penny of the $500. they cost 6 years ago.   They and Pandora, rock my world any time I am online and off, though when online they are turned to low.  Woot Woot....


----------



## peach174 (Jul 4, 2014)

Friday Morning's smile !


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 4, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Friday Morning's smile !



Or a flock of seagulls.....( trust me )


----------



## Jughead (Jul 4, 2014)

For those launching fireworks in their backyards, be safe!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 4, 2014)

With credit to Hombre's cousin who lives in Grand Prairie TX, our friends in the west, upper midwest, and east may or may not get this.  But I bet all our folks from the south will :

If you are from the South:

A possum is a flat animal that sleeps in the middle of the road.
There are 5,000 types of snakes and 4,998 of them live in the South.
There are 10,000 types of spiders. All 10,000 of them live in the South, plus a couple no one's seen before.
If it grows, it'll stick ya. If it crawls, it'll bite cha.
Onced and Twiced are words.
It is not a shopping cart, it is a buggy!
Jawl-P? means, Did you all go to the bathroom?
People actually grow, eat and like okra.
Fixinto is one word. It means I'm going to do that.
There is no such thing as lunch. There is only dinner and then there's supper.
Iced tea is appropriate for all meals and you start drinking it when you're two. We do like a little tea with our sugar. It is referred to as the Wine of the South.
Backwards and forwards means I know everything about you.
The word jeet is actually a question meaning, 'Did you eat?'
You don't have to wear a watch, because it doesn't matter what time it is, you work until you're done or it's too dark to see.
You don't PUSH buttons, you MASH em.
Ya'll is singular. All ya'll is plural.
All the festivals across the south are named after a fruit, vegetable, grain, insect, or
animal.
You carry jumper cables in your car - for your OWN car.
You only own five spices: salt, pepper, mustard, Tabasco and ketchup.
The local papers cover national and international news on one page, but require 6 pages for local high school sports, the motor sports, and gossip.
Everyone you meet is a Honey, Sugar, Miss(first name) or Mr.(first name)
You think that the first day of deer season is a national holiday.
You know what a hissyfit is..
Fried catfish is the other white meat.
We don't need no dang Driver's Ed. If our mama says we can drive, we can drive!!!


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 4, 2014)

Hope everyone has a great 4th of july.  Remember what a great country we live in, what it took to get here and the values that keep it alive


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 4, 2014)

Its a sad realization.

If you loose your parents, you are an orphan.
If you loose your spouse you are a widow or widower.

There is no name for a parent who looses a child.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 4, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Its a sad realization.
> 
> If you loose your parents, you are an orphan.
> If you loose your spouse you are a widow or widower.
> ...



Because there are no words that can competently express the feeling of losing a child.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 4, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Is it weird to have a cup of hot cocoa in the middle of summer?? I mean, you guys drink hot coffee all the time, right??


Just saw a piece on the news that scientists claim hot drinks in summer cools you down better than cold drinks. Hell, the Army was saying that in 1957 when I went thru basic training. That was 57 years ago. I've been drinking hot tea and coffee ever since. I'm one cool dude.


----------



## BluesMistress (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm Wishing Everyone at USMB a Happy 4th of July ~~


God Bless America


----------



## 007 (Jul 4, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Here ya go  [MENTION=46168]Statistikhengst[/MENTION]... say howdy to my brothers for me...
> ...



I'll be watching fireworks with a few of them I've known for decades later tonight. It helps to know them, much easier to stay on their good side.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 4, 2014)

1 minutes to the kickoff of the Quarter-Finale game

Deutschland gegen Frankreich
Germany vs. France

The Krauts vs. the Froggies!!!

The teams are singing their respective national anthems right now.

Gonna be a fun game to watch!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 4, 2014)

007 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...




Have fun with your friends.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 4, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> Some vid getting posted now on My last Nieces wedding.
> 
> No, I am not on the dance floor, but I was caught on the video.  Can't see Me very well, but I'm the guy by the bar with the tie and dapper hat just before the end.
> 
> ...




Congratulations on your neice's big danceable wedding!!!


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 4, 2014)

*Happy 4th of July, Everybody!!*


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 4, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Its a sad realization.
> 
> If you loose your parents, you are an orphan.
> If you loose your spouse you are a widow or widower.
> ...



There are a couple of words for it, Ollie.  Terribly hurt and upset.  Take all the time you need to grieve, so many care about you.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 4, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Its a sad realization.
> 
> If you loose your parents, you are an orphan.
> If you loose your spouse you are a widow or widower.
> ...










"And my soul spread it's wings wide open,
gliding over still lakes, fields and woods
in the direction of the light"


Again, my heart goes out to you for your loss, Ollie.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 4, 2014)

12 minutes into the quarter-finals game, Germany has already scored a goal.

Deutschland 1: Frankreich 0.

Nice weather down in Rio de Janiero today. Sunny.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jul 4, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> 12 minutes into the quarter-finals game, Germany has already scored a goal.
> 
> Deutschland 1: Frankreich 0.
> 
> Nice weather down in Rio de Janiero today. Sunny.



Question: What happens if you give a German a gun?

Answer: He'll head for France.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 4, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Is it weird to have a cup of hot cocoa in the middle of summer?? I mean, you guys drink hot coffee all the time, right??



Nope. I have one every night before bed.  like a warm milk toddy but with chocolate in it.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 4, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > 12 minutes into the quarter-finals game, Germany has already scored a goal.
> ...



Quatsch.

If you give a German a gun, he'll go with his best French buddy quail-hunting and then they will go out to a bar, drink and pick up hot babes!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 4, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Is it weird to have a cup of hot cocoa in the middle of summer?? I mean, you guys drink hot coffee all the time, right??
> ...




There ya go.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 4, 2014)

54 minutes into the Germany/France Quarter-Finals game, it's still:

Deutschland 1: Frankreich 0

Both teams are playing really, really excellent soccer. I mean, world class soccer. Wow. Hot game.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 4, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...



The Surf City pier was always a good place to fish for flounder.  Used to be a restaurant there that would clean and cook you fish for you, too.  If you like fish, you should get to the Swansboro mullet festival...some good eats there.  And the Sanitary Fish Market/Restaurant in Morehead City was always a terrific place to chow down.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 4, 2014)

After 90 minutes plus 4 minutes overtime: 

*Deutschland 1: *Frankreich 0

*Germany goes into the Semi-Finals!!!!!*


----------



## Sherry (Jul 4, 2014)

Happy Independence Day


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 4, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> After 90 minutes plus 4 minutes overtime:
> 
> *Deutschland 1: *Frankreich 0
> 
> ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 4, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > After 90 minutes plus 4 minutes overtime:
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 4, 2014)

Okay, starting to get warm outside.  Monday, Tues and Wednesday were overcast and quite chilly yesterday and today are getting up into the 90s...... 
Might have to kick on the swamp cooler again like yesterday only to turn it off in a couple of hours when the t-storms move through.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 4, 2014)

For Benson being a small town we had a real beautiful parade today.
They usually always do. 
It wasn't all that hot - 83 so it was especially nice and no rain. YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Most years it gets up to 100 or more so this was really nice and something rare for us.


----------



## 007 (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Montrovant (Jul 4, 2014)

Discussing soccer and the 4th don't seem to go together somehow....


----------



## Sherry (Jul 4, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Discussing soccer and the 4th don't seem to go together somehow....



I agree.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 4, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > After 90 minutes plus 4 minutes overtime:
> ...


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 4, 2014)

Happy Independence Day everyone.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 4, 2014)

007 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



I totally agree


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 4, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > After 90 minutes plus 4 minutes overtime:
> ...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 4, 2014)

007 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I have to say, bikers are not what they once were, if they were ever quite that bad.  When one of my SIL's fellow soldiers was brought home to be laid to rest, the Westboro Baptist freaks showed up.  Well, so did many bikers wearing their colors.  The bikers lined the road to the cemetery and blocked any "unassigned" parking.  Needless to say, the WB's are cowards of the worst sort.  At least they were unable to disrupt the sad event of honoring a fallen hero.  My daughter sent me pics, she was pretty amused.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 4, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Discussing soccer and the 4th don't seem to go together somehow....
> ...



I hate baseball, but it's certainly more American than soccer.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 4, 2014)

peach174 said:


> For Benson being a small town we had a real beautiful parade today.
> They usually always do.
> It wasn't all that hot - 83 so it was especially nice and no rain. YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Most years it gets up to 100 or more so this was really nice and something rare for us.



You're in Benson!  I used to have friends in Benson.  I spent some time at Ft Huachuca.  I loved their riding stables more than any other facility.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 4, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > For Benson being a small town we had a real beautiful parade today.
> ...



They still have them.
The public still can ride. They have 2 hr. rides and all day rides where they go up into the mountain and have a chuck wagon lunch.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 4, 2014)

peach174 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Do they still let you check out a horse and go out on your own?  I still have dreams of those rides.  Actually saw a mountain lion while riding once.  Of course, you don't want to tell them you are anything but a beginner unless you can truly handle "expert" horses.  Some of those horses can be a handful if you don't have a clue, and you are not guaranteed a better mount by claiming to be a better rider.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 4, 2014)

Coney Island was the scene today of Nathan's annual hot dog eating contest, a popular 4th of July tradition. Joey Chestnut won the contest, polishing off 61 hot dogs and buns in 10 minutes. He did fall short of his old record of 69 hot dogs and buns in 10 minutes which he set last year.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 4, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...




Yes they do.
And yes I can ride. I have been riding since I was 12 years old.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 4, 2014)

peach174 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I was about 9 when I started riding.  I took lessons at the stables on Camp LeJuene.  I had my own horse for a brief time, until my Dad got sent to Viet Nam a third time.  My mom didn't want the responsibility, so the horse was sold.  I still hope to have a couple of horses, someday.  Have you seen these beauties?


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 4, 2014)

peach174 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



  That makes two of us.    Thoroughbreds being my favorite to ride, even though they are very high maintenance. Love their height and  long legs. Love to gallop bareback.  Talk about feeling free.....


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 4, 2014)

Just saw that Pueblo, Co has an annual Wet Parade that has been around since the 70s.  Never knew that.  The idea is to get as wet as possible.  Looks like fun!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUbvJBCWcAo]Pueblo West Fourth of July parade 2012 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pogo (Jul 4, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Just saw that Pueblo, Co has an annual Wet Parade that has been around since the 70s.  Never knew that.  The idea is to get as wet as possible.  Looks like fun!
> 
> Pueblo West Fourth of July parade 2012 - YouTube



Finally ---  A cellphone-free zone!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 4, 2014)

Dagnabit!  Was doing dishes in the sink and suddenly found myself standing in water.  The bottom of the dishwasher is filling up and overflowing.  Looks like I need to replace the water inlet valve.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 4, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Dagnabit!  Was doing dishes in the sink and suddenly found myself standing in water.  The bottom of the dishwasher is filling up and overflowing.  Looks like I need to replace the water inlet valve.



No, it looks like you need to mop up the floor!  Sorry for your troubles, Ringel05.  Had to toss that barb at you cause I'm in that kind of a mood.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 4, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



I'm not sure those Westboro Baptist folks are on God's Top 10 list of favorite people.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 4, 2014)

Well, the RV is all loaded up and ready to hit the road come sunup tomorrow.  Taking it out on it's maiden voyage.  That is, if the poor motor will pull it down the road.  Mrs. BBD has just about everything in it she owns!  I plucked a couple of books out of our library that I have been wanting to read for some time now and I'm looking forward to sitting under the awning, sipping on a nice cold Pepsi and getting lost in the story the books tell.  It's really a shame a fellow has to leave home to read a book...  Just thinking.  Anyway, I'm looking forward to the adventure.  The campground we are staying at is supposed to have wifi and if so, maybe I can find some time to get on-line and check in.  If not, will check back in on either the evening of July 9th or sometime on the 10th.  Everybody try to behave while I'm away.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 4, 2014)

Have fun BBD!! Take pics!


----------



## Sherry (Jul 4, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Well, the RV is all loaded up and ready to hit the road come sunup tomorrow.  Taking it out on it's maiden voyage.  That is, if the poor motor will pull it down the road.  Mrs. BBD has just about everything in it she owns!  I plucked a couple of books out of our library that I have been wanting to read for some time now and I'm looking forward to sitting under the awning, sipping on a nice cold Pepsi and getting lost in the story the books tell.  It's really a shame a fellow has to leave home to read a book...  Just thinking.  Anyway, I'm looking forward to the adventure.  The campground we are staying at is supposed to have wifi and if so, maybe I can find some time to get on-line and check in.  If not, will check back in on either the evening of July 9th or sometime on the 10th. * Everybody try to behave while I'm away.*



That's what they call me...Miss Behavin.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 4, 2014)

Took a stroll around the village today.





The front of that shirt has a USO logo above the left breast.
Here's the back.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Againsheila (Jul 4, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Well, the RV is all loaded up and ready to hit the road come sunup tomorrow.  Taking it out on it's maiden voyage.  That is, if the poor motor will pull it down the road.  Mrs. BBD has just about everything in it she owns!  I plucked a couple of books out of our library that I have been wanting to read for some time now and I'm looking forward to sitting under the awning, sipping on a nice cold Pepsi and getting lost in the story the books tell.  It's really a shame a fellow has to leave home to read a book...  Just thinking.  Anyway, I'm looking forward to the adventure.  The campground we are staying at is supposed to have wifi and if so, maybe I can find some time to get on-line and check in.  If not, will check back in on either the evening of July 9th or sometime on the 10th.  Everybody try to behave while I'm away.



When I was young, I used to take books with me outside all the time, to find a private spot to read.  Lots of siblings made it impossible to read in the house.  Come to think of it, it's not that much easier with just my husband.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 4, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



What's up with girls and bareback riding?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 4, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Dagnabit!  Was doing dishes in the sink and suddenly found myself standing in water.  The bottom of the dishwasher is filling up and overflowing.  Looks like I need to replace the water inlet valve.



When it rains, it pours...dang!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 4, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Well, the RV is all loaded up and ready to hit the road come sunup tomorrow.  Taking it out on it's maiden voyage.  That is, if the poor motor will pull it down the road.  Mrs. BBD has just about everything in it she owns!  I plucked a couple of books out of our library that I have been wanting to read for some time now and I'm looking forward to sitting under the awning, sipping on a nice cold Pepsi and getting lost in the story the books tell.  It's really a shame a fellow has to leave home to read a book...  Just thinking.  Anyway, I'm looking forward to the adventure.  The campground we are staying at is supposed to have wifi and if so, maybe I can find some time to get on-line and check in.  If not, will check back in on either the evening of July 9th or sometime on the 10th.  Everybody try to behave while I'm away.



Make sure the mosquitoes don't follow you, they truly enjoy a guy enjoying a book.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 4, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Took a stroll around the village today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, look, a "facie"!  Oh, I meant "selfie".


----------



## Pogo (Jul 4, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Well, the RV is all loaded up and ready to hit the road come sunup tomorrow.  Taking it out on it's maiden voyage.  That is, if the poor motor will pull it down the road.  Mrs. BBD has just about everything in it she owns!  I plucked a couple of books out of our library that I have been wanting to read for some time now and I'm looking forward to sitting under the awning, sipping on a nice cold Pepsi and getting lost in the story the books tell.  It's really a shame a fellow has to leave home to read a book...  Just thinking.  Anyway, I'm looking forward to the adventure.  The campground we are staying at is supposed to have wifi and if so, maybe I can find some time to get on-line and check in.  If not, will check back in on either the evening of July 9th or sometime on the 10th. * Everybody try to behave while I'm away.*
> ...




Probably less work than Miss Conception...


----------



## Noomi (Jul 4, 2014)

Afternoon all. Haven't been on for a couple of days, been busy with work. Lucky me I not only got a pay rise this week, but had a decent number of hours, too. Sadly, all my money will be spent on bills next week!

My lovely Sensei has taken ill, and hasn't been to classes in three weeks. I have her a get well card and have been keeping in contact with her. Hopefully she is back next week, but in the meantime, can I please have some good vibes sent her way, please?
She doesn't require adding to the prayer list, just a few good thoughts and well wishes for her would be great, though. She doesn't get this sick, and to be sick for so long, well, its a worry.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 4, 2014)

Hey [MENTION=38085]Noomi[/MENTION], I have something for you.

Since you're not familiar with them, here's a couple of shots of my blackberries, some pre-ripe and some ready. Aren't they beautiful?
I tried to get some shots of some other stuff Nature is pushing out in her succulence -- we have rhododendrons blooming all over the place too -- but I can't get a decently defined close-up.  So most of my shots were blurry.

But those blackberries -- are they as good as they look?
No  -- they're better.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 4, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheilas friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Beckis hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and cousin,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Ollie's daughter Angie and his youngest brother,
Stat's aunt,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and Sunshine.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.   This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Hey [MENTION=38085]Noomi[/MENTION], I have something for you.
> 
> Since you're not familiar with them, here's a couple of shots of my blackberries, some pre-ripe and some ready. Aren't they beautiful?
> I tried to get some shots of some other stuff Nature is pushing out in her succulence -- we have rhododendrons blooming all over the place too -- but I can't get a decently defined close-up.  So most of my shots were blurry.
> ...



I have actually never seen them at the supermarket, but I know what they look like. I hope they taste as nice as they look - are they sweet?


----------



## Pogo (Jul 4, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Hey [MENTION=38085]Noomi[/MENTION], I have something for you.
> ...



Oh yeah.  Sweet and tangy at the same time.  And there's nothing like eating nature after a shelf life of two seconds.

I just love that they're so abundant this year -- they haven't been in prior years, but I've been nurturing them and we've had a lot of rain.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 4, 2014)

You make me eager to see what they taste like.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 4, 2014)

Noomi said:


> You make me eager to see what they taste like.



Sadly there's not an app for that yet... 

Just wish my blueberries would follow suit and do the same thing.  Oh well, can't have everything.


----------



## Grandma (Jul 5, 2014)

Noomi said:


> You make me eager to see what they taste like.



Does the store have frozen blackberries, or blackberry jam?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 5, 2014)

Good morning, rise and shine, it's Saturday!  Hope you all enjoyed the 4th.

This weeks *MEDICAL PERSONNEL* drinking coffee ends today with:













(Stock photos)







(Stock photo)


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 5, 2014)

And an actor playing a doctor, drinking coffee:








That's Alexander Siddig, als Dr. Bashir in Star Trek: DS9

He is probably drinking Klingon coffee, called Raktajino.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 5, 2014)

And, today's coffee funnies:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 5, 2014)

Interesting:


http://www.usmessageboard.com/general-discussion/363334-4th-of-july-fireworks-filmed-by-a-drone.html


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 5, 2014)

Heading out.  Talk to you all later...


----------



## Noomi (Jul 5, 2014)

Grandma said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > You make me eager to see what they taste like.
> ...



I have actually never looked for frozen blackberries, but I believe the store carries jam.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 5, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Heading out.  Talk to you all later...



Have a fun and safe trip BBD!


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## peach174 (Jul 5, 2014)

Morning!

Everybody have a great weekend!!!!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 5, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


>









 [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION] - helluva trap, what?!?!?  And so inconspicuous!!


----------



## peach174 (Jul 5, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...




My Grandparents had Clydesdale's on their farm and when I was about 2 1/2 Grandpa put me on the neck of one because I could not straddle his back.
I don't count that as riding though.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 5, 2014)

peach174 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



*Horses are magnificent animals.* My daughter (she is 7 1/2 years old) is absolutely crazy about horses. And she is not afraid to ride, either.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 5, 2014)

Good morning all.  I'm up waaaaaay too early, but needed to be ready to leave on a moment's notice to go get Hombre's sister coming from Arkansas today.  She agreed to visit us here in Albuquerque rather than go to the cabin this year so some of her kids will bring her to Pecos NM (about 70 miles ne of here on I-25) where they then turn north to go to the cabin.  She'll spend a few days with us and then we'll repeat the process in reverse to get her home.

It is wonderful at the cabin for younger folks, but for us older folks who can't do the serious hiking and climbing stuff anymore, it is just more work than it is worth.  And the younger folks don't seem to mind letting us older folk do the work too.  

So hope everybody is having a great weekend.  I was thinking about AA riding bareback.  I used to love to do that too when it was a horse I trusted.  But then when I was a bit younger than now, riding horseback was one of my most favorite things in the world.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## Spoonman (Jul 5, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


>



lmao.   how to build a better mouse trap


----------



## Jughead (Jul 5, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



true ... the mice got upgraded from cheese to donuts ... lol


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 5, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



And the police officer is prolly thinking "WTF, but those donuts do look good!!!"


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## 007 (Jul 5, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Even with a 1%'er club like the Outlaws, if you just treat them like normal people, you're not going to have a problem. Get a smart mouth or give them attitude, that will definitely invoke a response.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 5, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


>



I'll bet that cop is pissed.


----------



## 007 (Jul 5, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Dagnabit!  Was doing dishes in the sink and suddenly found myself standing in water.  The bottom of the dishwasher is filling up and overflowing.  Looks like I need to replace the water inlet valve.



Sounds more like you need to unstop the drain.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 5, 2014)

During the first rinse of the diswashing cycle, you should run the disposal.  I have no idea if that would be your problem but I was told that and I always do it.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 5, 2014)

I hate that I missed out on yesterday at USMB......and now I have oodles to catch up on....but I hope everyone had a wonderful 4th of July.....we had a great time with family and friends, lots of food and fireworks, swimming and playing games.....it's great living in the USA, I love it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 5, 2014)

007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dagnabit!  Was doing dishes in the sink and suddenly found myself standing in water.  The bottom of the dishwasher is filling up and overflowing.  Looks like I need to replace the water inlet valve.
> ...



Yup, I'll check that first but it doesn't back up when running so I'm pretty sure it's the valve.  It's the one in my dad's house which my wife and I are trying to buy (the other three brothers want to sell it).  It is old, I might just get a new one and have the estate pay for it.....


----------



## 007 (Jul 5, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


There ya go...

My mother's dish washer quit working quite a few months back also. We haven't decided yet if it would be better to have it repaired or just buy a new one yet. I opt for the new one.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## Pogo (Jul 5, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Seems to me if the house isn't sold yet the estate _should_ pay for it as basic maintenance -- unless you want to cut a special "as is" deal.


----------



## BluesMistress (Jul 5, 2014)

Have a Totally Awesome Day ~~~
How do I post a photo instead of a thumbnail???? Please help ~~


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 5, 2014)

On this day in history, July 5, 1937, Spam, the luncheon meat, is introduced into the market by the Hormel Foods Corporation, but it didn't really catch on then.  It would achieve most of its notoriety in WWII as military rations.  

Most of the Spam eaten by soldiers was actually government meat that was canned by Hormel and other companies that were under contract to the military. Only a few soldiers received genuine Spam, but it was Spam that they came to know and hate. They felt like they had Spam for every meal and ran out of ways to prepare it. The universal dislike -- they wrote songs about how much they hated the stuff -- probably had less to do with the actual taste of Spam than with how often they were forced to eat it.

Nevertheless, the soldiers brought a taste for Spam home with them.  And by prominently featuring the brand name on the packaging and spending lavishly on advertising, Hormel succeeded in making Spam a household product in the United States.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 5, 2014)

A warm Coffee Shop welcome to BluesMistress who is joining us in for the first time today.  Welcome, welcome.  Be sure to read over the OP to get the gist of what we're all about in here, drag up a chair and settle in.

Your first timer's complimentary beverage:


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 5, 2014)

CS Greetings, All!
Things have been gorgeous here the last few days, but scorching hot, 77F at 5 pm.  After two days of being unable to sleep because it's so hot, I finally turned on my ac yesterday.  What a relief, and I got some decent shuteye before having to come to work.
Looks BBD is off on his new adventure.  And Foxy's having house guests, again.  Up here, we like to see 'em come, but we like to see 'em go again, too.  Seems like entertaining guests can get to be an expensive proposition.
One more night of work and then it's my WEEKEND!  I still have so much to do around the "town" place but I am going to forego the cabin this week.  The partner is going up and I want him to focus on finishing his project.  If I go up to work on my project, he'll be all over the place, "helping" me.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 5, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> On this day in history, July 5, 1937, Spam, the luncheon meat, is introduced into the market by the Hormel Foods Corporation, but it didn't really catch on then.  It would achieve most of its notoriety in WWII as military rations.
> 
> Most of the Spam eaten by soldiers was actually government meat that was canned by Hormel and other companies that were under contract to the military. Only a few soldiers received genuine Spam, but it was Spam that they came to know and hate. They felt like they had Spam for every meal and ran out of ways to prepare it. The universal dislike -- they wrote songs about how much they hated the stuff -- probably had less to do with the actual taste of Spam than with how often they were forced to eat it.
> 
> Nevertheless, the soldiers brought a taste for Spam home with them.  And by prominently featuring the brand name on the packaging and spending lavishly on advertising, Hormel succeeded in making Spam a household product in the United States.



It's our answer to Vegemite.


----------



## 007 (Jul 5, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> On this day in history, July 5, 1937, Spam, the luncheon meat, is introduced into the market by the Hormel Foods Corporation, but it didn't really catch on then.  It would achieve most of its notoriety in WWII as military rations.
> 
> Most of the Spam eaten by soldiers was actually government meat that was canned by Hormel and other companies that were under contract to the military. Only a few soldiers received genuine Spam, but it was Spam that they came to know and hate. They felt like they had Spam for every meal and ran out of ways to prepare it. The universal dislike -- they wrote songs about how much they hated the stuff -- probably had less to do with the actual taste of Spam than with how often they were forced to eat it.
> 
> Nevertheless, the soldiers brought a taste for Spam home with them.  And by prominently featuring the brand name on the packaging and spending lavishly on advertising, Hormel succeeded in making Spam a household product in the United States.


I like Spam. I think I've had just about every flavor they make, and my favorite is bacon.

Think I'll open a can right now and have it with some eggs for brunch.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 5, 2014)

BluesMistress said:


> Have a Totally Awesome Day ~~~
> How do I post a photo instead of a thumbnail???? Please help ~~


----------



## Sherry (Jul 5, 2014)

Happy Saturday


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 5, 2014)

Happy beautiful Saturday.  Hope all are well.  Given all the noises yesterday and last night, you'd never know fireworks were illegal in this city.  One of the dumbest laws our city ever passed.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 5, 2014)

007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



The last several times I called a repairman, I paid $60 to have him tell me, it would be cheaper to buy new.  So, unless you can fix it yourself, I opt for the new one too.  I have a Bosch now and it's wonderful, it's lasted longer than any other dishwasher I've ever had.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 5, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> A warm Coffee Shop welcome to BluesMistress who is joining us in for the first time today.  Welcome, welcome.  Be sure to read over the OP to get the gist of what we're all about in here, drag up a chair and settle in.
> 
> Your first timer's complimentary beverage:




Hey, [MENTION=27143]BluesMistress[/MENTION] - welcome to the CS! 

_Psst: You know, if get a little drunk, get on the table and sing something sultry and sexy like "That Old Black Magic" or "Blue Skies", you will probably get a lot of rep!!!_




(ok, [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION], take it away....)


----------



## Mertex (Jul 5, 2014)

BluesMistress said:


> Have a Totally Awesome Day ~~~
> How do I post a photo instead of a thumbnail???? Please help ~~



Are you using this > 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





to bring your picture forth?

It's up above in the menu, next to the quote icon.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 5, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > A warm Coffee Shop welcome to BluesMistress who is joining us in for the first time today.  Welcome, welcome.  Be sure to read over the OP to get the gist of what we're all about in here, drag up a chair and settle in.
> ...



What?  Should I give her a mic?  A sound system?  A radio station?  I can do it ya know.  We could even make a record.  Step into my studio... 

And hey, welcome BM!


----------



## Pogo (Jul 5, 2014)

BluesMistress said:


> Have a Totally Awesome Day ~~~
> How do I post a photo instead of a thumbnail???? Please help ~~



I don't think you can integrate a photo into your post unless it's 'hosted' on some other site, which you can then link to.  In this case it looks like you uploaded something from your own computer -- as I did last night with the blackberries.

It still kinda works in that we can click on your thumbnail and get the whole big picture in a new tab.  But if you want to link to it you'd first have to migrate the photo to a site somewhere like Photobucket or Picasa, and then link to that.  Might or might not be worth the trouble.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 5, 2014)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > On this day in history, July 5, 1937, Spam, the luncheon meat, is introduced into the market by the Hormel Foods Corporation, but it didn't really catch on then.  It would achieve most of its notoriety in WWII as military rations.
> ...


I like to grill my spam on the BBQ. I usually have it with eggs sunny side up, and some hash browns on the side. Occasionally I will dice up the spam, combine it with egg, green onions, cheddar cheese, and green dell pepper. Once cooked, I'll put the scrambled mixture into a flour tortilla for a nice tasty breakfast burrito.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 5, 2014)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > On this day in history, July 5, 1937, Spam, the luncheon meat, is introduced into the market by the Hormel Foods Corporation, but it didn't really catch on then.  It would achieve most of its notoriety in WWII as military rations.
> ...



Aack!  For years, every time I went home to visit, my mom would make baked Spam.  She'd plop that cube of fat and gristle onto a baking pan, smother it in brown sugar and ketchup, and bake until "glazed".  I gagged it down to be polite every time she made it.  I asked her, many years after I had left home why she always made Spam.  She thought it was my favorite meal!!  I guess my courtesy was convincing.


----------



## 007 (Jul 5, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Happy Saturday



Why do they have their clothes on? ...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 5, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > A warm Coffee Shop welcome to BluesMistress who is joining us in for the first time today.  Welcome, welcome.  Be sure to read over the OP to get the gist of what we're all about in here, drag up a chair and settle in.
> ...



Yup.  It works for Stats every time he does it!!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 5, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



The estate will pay me to fix it or replace it.  I'm the only handy-man in the family so if I say it needs replacing.......


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 5, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I was actually looking for a different nickname, BM seems so...anal.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 5, 2014)

BluesMistress said:


> Have a Totally Awesome Day ~~~
> How do I post a photo instead of a thumbnail???? Please help ~~


Welcome, BlueMistress!

Have a hamburger ... or two ... on the house ...


----------



## 007 (Jul 5, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I remember you mentioning that before, and I'll have to admit, pard, that does sound absolutely retched.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 5, 2014)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Mom was not the cook in the family, Dad was.  She got points for effort, though.  I think I may also have mentioned that I keep a can of Spam in my survival kit.  It makes a pretty good fire starter.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 5, 2014)

007 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Saturday
> ...



Sunburn?? They'll strip down when the sun sets.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 5, 2014)

Sherry said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



What, no mosquitoes?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 5, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> On this day in history, July 5, 1937, Spam, the luncheon meat, is introduced into the market by the Hormel Foods Corporation, but it didn't really catch on then.  It would achieve most of its notoriety in WWII as military rations.
> 
> Most of the Spam eaten by soldiers was actually government meat that was canned by Hormel and other companies that were under contract to the military. Only a few soldiers received genuine Spam, but it was Spam that they came to know and hate. They felt like they had Spam for every meal and ran out of ways to prepare it. The universal dislike -- they wrote songs about how much they hated the stuff -- probably had less to do with the actual taste of Spam than with how often they were forced to eat it.
> 
> Nevertheless, the soldiers brought a taste for Spam home with them.  And by prominently featuring the brand name on the packaging and spending lavishly on advertising, Hormel succeeded in making Spam a household product in the United States.



Considering what the German soldiers were fed during WWII they universally loved spam, thought it was the greatest thing since the greatest thing. (They either captured it or were fed it as prisoners).
Also tons were shipped to the Russians and the Brits who also loved it, many considered it a wartime delicacy.   Even Nikita Khruschev conceded that after the Germans overran the Ukraine the Russians would not have been able to feed their army without spam.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 5, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



That's too funny.  My mother used to make it too, but I decided when I was on my own that I really didn't like it that much.  My husband likes it and has suggested that I get some and make it, but I always forget (on purpose) and it doesn't come up again for a while, if he really wants it, he's going to have to buy it and fix it....


----------



## Sherry (Jul 5, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



You are messing up my fantasy.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jul 5, 2014)

I love me some spam. I'm trying to gain some weight. I grilled the best burgers and hot dogs I've ever eaten. Ate 2 burgers and 3 hot dogs. I'm on my 3rd Shock Top Belgian White. Didn't even give me a little belly and I don't feel stuffed. What in the world?


----------



## 007 (Jul 5, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> I love me some spam. I'm trying to gain some weight. I grilled the best burgers and hot dogs I've ever eaten. Ate 2 burgers and 3 hot dogs. I'm on my 3rd Shock Top Belgian White. Didn't even give me a little belly and I don't feel stuffed. What in the world?



Tape worm...


----------



## 007 (Jul 5, 2014)

Sherry said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



When I lived in Tampa, I could be in the sun all day and never burn. Took a little while to get to that point, but I'd just get a little more tan.

One of the people I knew from the base had some family come down from PA and we all went to the beach. We tried to tell them that just after an hour in the Tampa sun they were going to burn so better cover up. They didn't listen. They wound up with sun burn so bad, a couple of the kids had blisters the size of quarters. We tried to tell them...


----------



## Jughead (Jul 5, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> I love me some spam. I'm trying to gain some weight. I grilled the best burgers and hot dogs I've ever eaten. Ate 2 burgers and 3 hot dogs. I'm on my 3rd Shock Top Belgian White. Didn't even give me a little belly and I don't feel stuffed. What in the world?


I know what you mean, Bloodrock. I have to eat almost constantly or huge meals in order to maintain my weight. I can't really skip a meal.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 5, 2014)

007 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Being a "ginger" means that no matter how much time I spend in the sun, I will still burn.  I don't tan well, but I can peel like an orange!


----------



## 007 (Jul 5, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


That was my red headed wife too. She'd get pink, then back to white.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 5, 2014)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



No doubt after shedding a layer or two of hide.  Worst I ever got burned, I was camping on the Cote du Bleu and burned the outside edges of my ears.  Damn, that was a pain, but the peel came off all at once.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 5, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > I love me some spam. I'm trying to gain some weight. I grilled the best burgers and hot dogs I've ever eaten. Ate 2 burgers and 3 hot dogs. I'm on my 3rd Shock Top Belgian White. Didn't even give me a little belly and I don't feel stuffed. What in the world?
> ...



I wish I had that problem.  I used to joke that all I had to do was smell food and I'd gain weight......  All the food I love is supposed to be bad for us so I eat small portions of that and choke down the "good for us" food.  Now that I'm 60 and have multiple physical challenges I have a difficult time keeping my weight down.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 5, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I tan well down to my knees, the lower legs will burn slightly and lightly tan but never as dark as the rest of me. 
Only got burned badly once in Taiwan when we first arrived.  I was lobster red but my three brothers had blisters, they burned that badly.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 5, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > I love me some spam. I'm trying to gain some weight. I grilled the best burgers and hot dogs I've ever eaten. Ate 2 burgers and 3 hot dogs. I'm on my 3rd Shock Top Belgian White. Didn't even give me a little belly and I don't feel stuffed. What in the world?
> ...



I know many more men with this problem/blessing than I do women...  It's just the way it is. Lumpy 1 has the same blessing...  My mom, grandpa and great grandpa were that way, too. I took after Dad. I eat only to live....the others lived to eat and were thin. I like my lifestyle though, as the health benefits are phenomenal and the side effect of staying slender but not skinny is a real


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 5, 2014)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Red heads and most blondes don't have nearly as much melanin in their skin, compared to brunettes,  for protection against ultraviolet rays of the sun to reduce the danger of sunburn. However I have known some blondes who can get the darkest tan, without burning...so 

I am in the sun for 15 minutes the first day of any year, and become pink which turns to a deep beige within an hour. Love that.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## Spoonman (Jul 5, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I tan pretty well after I get a few days in the sun.  the first few days I always have a reddish color to my tan


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 5, 2014)

Where I spent my afternoon and where I'm spending my evening.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 5, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> I love me some spam. I'm trying to gain some weight. I grilled the best burgers and hot dogs I've ever eaten. Ate 2 burgers and 3 hot dogs. I'm on my 3rd Shock Top Belgian White. Didn't even give me a little belly and I don't feel stuffed. What in the world?



I hate you!   Just know that as I gain weight while eating salads with no dressing and vegetables with no taste, I'm thinking about you with lots and lots of hate.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 5, 2014)

Are any of you guys hyperthyroid?  I just went to a lecture on thyroid issues the other night, it's quite interesting how being hyper or hypo can affect not only your weight but hair loss, bulging eyes, peeling skin.  There was a doctor and a scientist speaking.

If you're having trouble keeping your weight up, you might want to have some labwork done on your thyroid.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 5, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Are any of you guys hyperthyroid?  I just went to a lecture on thyroid issues the other night, it's quite interesting how being hyper or hypo can affect not only your weight but hair loss, bulging eyes, peeling skin.  There was a doctor and a scientist speaking.
> 
> If you're having trouble keeping your weight up, you might want to have some labwork done on your thyroid.


In '87 bad meds and a hyperthyroid caused me to lose my appetite and I lost 65 pounds in 30 days. Doctor was prescribing wrong meds. I couldn't eat anything but chocolate pudding.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 5, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Are any of you guys hyperthyroid?  I just went to a lecture on thyroid issues the other night, it's quite interesting how being hyper or hypo can affect not only your weight but hair loss, bulging eyes, peeling skin.  There was a doctor and a scientist speaking.
> 
> If you're having trouble keeping your weight up, you might want to have some labwork done on your thyroid.



My family practitioner has had me do tons of tests, blood tests, complete blood count ...etc). Turns out that I have cholesterol that is too low, and blood pressure that is too low, and a very high metabolism. But everything else is fine, including my thyroid. He had asked me if I was a professional athlete, I said I wasn't, but I did mention to him that I wrestled in high school. He didn't appear to concerned with my issues.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 5, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...




You are lucky.....I'm allergic to the sun, so I have to use Sunblock and then try to keep out of the sun cause if I get too much sun, I will break out in a rash which then turn to light spots all over.....I'm already tan enough, but my husband, he really needs to tan, especially his legs....


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 5, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Are any of you guys hyperthyroid?  I just went to a lecture on thyroid issues the other night, it's quite interesting how being hyper or hypo can affect not only your weight but hair loss, bulging eyes, peeling skin.  There was a doctor and a scientist speaking.
> ...



He said he had an assistant who didn't want to treat her hyperthyroid because it kept the weight off of her.  He finally had to fire her and she actually passed away some time after that.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 5, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Are any of you guys hyperthyroid?  I just went to a lecture on thyroid issues the other night, it's quite interesting how being hyper or hypo can affect not only your weight but hair loss, bulging eyes, peeling skin.  There was a doctor and a scientist speaking.
> 
> If you're having trouble keeping your weight up, you might want to have some labwork done on your thyroid.



Good question.  I wonder about stuff like that when Jughead describes how food seems to pass right through. 

My mom had her thyroid removed (I think that's what they did) when I was about maybe ten.  Now that I look it up a little bit I'm not sure why but she was always thin as a rail.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 5, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Are any of you guys hyperthyroid?  I just went to a lecture on thyroid issues the other night, it's quite interesting how being hyper or hypo can affect not only your weight but hair loss, bulging eyes, peeling skin.  There was a doctor and a scientist speaking.
> ...



Had to be thyroid cancer.  They only remove them rarely.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 5, 2014)

He also touched on the Thymus gland and other endo system parts and said they are doing a lot of research on that gland because it has to do with your immune system and type 1 diabetes is proving to be an immune system issue.

These lectures are so fascinating to me.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 5, 2014)

Jess's friends are planning her hens night. Apparently its at Crown Casino, then we are all going to see a strip show - but the guys only strip down to g-strings. I am not interested in anything like this and don't really feel comfortable around people who take their clothes off for money, but since its her hens night, I don't have a choice but to grin and bear it. It will be a late night as well, and I never stay up past midnight.

A bunch of women getting drunk and watching gyrating men on a stage. Quadruple yawn fest.


----------



## westwall (Jul 6, 2014)

This is a pretty funny video...make sure to watch all the way to the end....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUANIvNmYzQ]Things Cats Do That'd Be Creepy If You Did Them - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 6, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheilas friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Beckis hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and cousin,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Stat's aunt,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel
Ollie, Mrs O and family in the loss of their Angie,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and Sunshine.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.   This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 6, 2014)

My mum just told me that she's glad I am not playing a role in my sisters wedding party. Because I would be too annoying and she couldn't stand for that.
Nice vote of confidence, mum.

Tying to arrange a weekend trip with some friends for next weekend. Just waiting for them to answer their emails.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 6, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Are any of you guys hyperthyroid?  I just went to a lecture on thyroid issues the other night, it's quite interesting how being hyper or hypo can affect not only your weight but hair loss, bulging eyes, peeling skin.  There was a doctor and a scientist speaking.
> 
> If you're having trouble keeping your weight up, you might want to have some labwork done on your thyroid.





Great idea Sarah....and keep in mind....women are much more prone to thyroid issues than men.  Every women should have a thyroid panel done at least once....particularly if they have any of the symptoms you mentioned above.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 6, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Are any of you guys hyperthyroid?  I just went to a lecture on thyroid issues the other night, it's quite interesting how being hyper or hypo can affect not only your weight but hair loss, bulging eyes, peeling skin.  There was a doctor and a scientist speaking.
> ...



My mom was hypo-thyroid and took a medication called "thyrolar" for many, many, many years until her death. She had a hard time keeping weight off.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 6, 2014)

Good morning, everyone and a fine Sunday to you!

I was thinking that the next couple of weeks could be a good time to dedicate to people who help to keep us safe - police, fire, etc. People in uniform.

It was a brave policeman who once saved my family from certain catastrophe and he was severely injured in the process. To this day, he has my respect and admiration.

So, here's the start of *Helpers in Uniform* drinking coffee.


Let's start with some real vintage photography:









> ...taken in 1920, and it shows a police office enjoying a nice cup of coffee on a snowy street.



Source.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 6, 2014)

Today's person in uniform no. 2 drinking coffee:






Caffee Trieste, North Beach, San Francisco, September 2011.

You can see it full-sized here:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/12208732@N00/6255516872/in/photostream/


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 6, 2014)

And, today's coffee funnies:


----------



## Noomi (Jul 6, 2014)

Evening everyone. 

My lovely friend has a virus in her middle ear so she has a lot of dizziness. She cannot walk properly due to balance issues. She is feeling better but it will take time for her to fully recover.

Can we please add her to the list please? I had thought she would be much better already after three weeks but sadly, she is not.
Thoughts and prayers for her, please. 

My cousin can be removed, Foxy - she had an operation to remove cancerous cells from her uterus and they have all been removed. She has since made a full recovery and she and her fiance have just bought a new house.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 6, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, everyone and a fine Sunday to you!
> 
> I was thinking that the next couple of weeks could be a good time to dedicate to people who help to keep us safe - police, fire, etc. People in uniform.
> 
> ...


Same here, Stat. Once my truck had stalled on a busy multi lane road right at a blind spot curve. I could not push it since it was too dangerous. A police officer arrived, and helped me push the truck into a parking lot further up ahead. He could have waited for a tow truck, but instead risked his life to remove my truck quickly in order to avoid a possible collision.


----------



## 007 (Jul 6, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


My wife was a true red head... she had the white skin, and FRECKLES. I thought they were adorable.


----------



## 007 (Jul 6, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, everyone and a fine Sunday to you!
> 
> I was thinking that the next couple of weeks could be a good time to dedicate to people who help to keep us safe - police, fire, etc. People in uniform.
> 
> ...


Love the vintage pics. It's every interesting to study that captured moment in time. Looks to me like this guy in his car along with a black servant are out to purposely make rounds and give a hot cup of coffee to policeman that are out walking a beat in the cold. That's my interpretation anyway.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 6, 2014)

Morning, all! Have a Happy National Fried Chicken Day today! 



> This week has another important holiday, aside from the celebration of America&#8217;s Independence. *July 6 is National Fried Chicken Day*. That&#8217;s right, the best finger-lickin&#8217; day of the year.



5 ways to celebrate National Fried Chicken Day | Fox News


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 6, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Morning, all! Have a Happy National Fried Chicken Day today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





FOOD!!!!


----------



## Jughead (Jul 6, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Morning, all! Have a Happy National Fried Chicken Day today!
> ...


yup, as sure as day follows night. There are three things that are certain in life...
1. death
2. taxes
3. Jughead constantly talking about food


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 6, 2014)

Good Morning, Everybody!


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 6, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



Mmm I have chicken in the freezer!  Sounds good.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 6, 2014)

007 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, everyone and a fine Sunday to you!
> ...



interesting how its winter and they're out driving, no windows, probably no heat in the car either.  something we would never consider doing


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 6, 2014)

Good morning all.  And on this day in history. . . .

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY​*
*BigBlackDog​*



*007​*



*Spoonman​*


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 6, 2014)

lol


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 6, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  And on this day in history. . . .
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY​*
> *BigBlackDog​*
> ...



Thanks Foxy.  There are birthday threads for all of these cool guys now.  Everyone please visit and wish them Happy Birthday!


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 6, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  And on this day in history. . . .
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY​*
> *BigBlackDog​*
> ...



thank you very much.  007 and I even in the same year


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 6, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


>



I would sweetheart, but I have a job to go into.   This will be a purposeful day filled with laughter and sales. Yesterday, the same...and last night, in spite of humid warm weather, I slept soundly. Hard work helps with that.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 6, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...




My Mom was hyperthyroid and could never keep weight on.  She had 80% of her thyroid removed and has been on Synthyroid for years.  

Women should definitely be aware it is a potential issue.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 6, 2014)

Good day folks.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 6, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all.  And on this day in history. . . .
> ...



Wow. Two great guys. What a righteous year.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 6, 2014)

Happy birthday to BBD, 007 and Spoony!!
Had the swamp cooler on all night, slept like a baby.  Sucking down bucket fulls of coffee trying to wake up.  Will have to turn the swamp cooler back on later today, it's going to be near 100 here and 100+ further east in the high plains.  The wife was talking about a short walk but is having second thoughts due to the heat, it's already in the low 80s.  If she decides on the walk I'll have to pick up some sunscreen as her's is down in Trinidad and she burns easily.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 6, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



The doctor was a man and had thyroid cancer.  He had a 7 inch long tumor behind his esophagus that finally was cured.  He had the experience and info that caused me to research further.  He was excellent.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 6, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Happy birthday to BBD, 007 and Spoony!!
> Had the swamp cooler on all night, slept like a baby.  Sucking down bucket fulls of coffee trying to wake up.  Will have to turn the swamp cooler back on later today, it's going to be near 100 here and 100+ further east in the high plains.  The wife was talking about a short walk but is having second thoughts due to the heat, it's already in the low 80s.  If she decides on the walk I'll have to pick up some sunscreen as her's is down in Trinidad and she burns easily.



we've been lucky.  windows open,  no AC.  80's low humidity during the day, lower 50's at night.   very rare for july around here.  last tues- Thursday it was 100 and humid.   more typical of july


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 6, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Happy birthday to BBD, 007 and Spoony!!
> ...


That (low heat) was last week here, had to wear sweats and a light jacket at night.  Looks like July/August is gonna be hot.  Possible t-storms this afternoon which should drop the temps down to comfortable levels it is the "monsoon" season out here.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 6, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all.  And on this day in history. . . .
> ...



Here ya go, boys.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzJU3suDbMM]Sexy Redhead Pops Out of Cake - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 6, 2014)

omg...


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 6, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Is it wrong that I'm incredibly turned on right now?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 6, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 6, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Yeah that's interesting looking back -- nobody ever mentioned cancer until she got lung cancer about 45 years later.  I wonder if they removed it, or did something else...   -- I just remember thyroid.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 6, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all.  And on this day in history. . . .
> ...



Hey wait -- I've never seen the two of you together...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 6, 2014)

Hmmmm......


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 6, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



to be honest with you,  we don't march ot that drum


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 6, 2014)

westwall said:


> This is a pretty funny video...make sure to watch all the way to the end....
> 
> Things Cats Do That'd Be Creepy If You Did Them - YouTube




Ok, that was awesome!


lol.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 6, 2014)

Got new computer today windows 8 going to take some getting used to.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 6, 2014)

blackhawk said:


> Got new computer today windows 8 going to take some getting used to.



You don't have to if you don't want to -- put this on.  Removes all that counterintuitive crap that creeps from the corner almost completely.

When my brother got a new laptop with Win 7 he was just scratching his head on what to do, and so was I, so I found this and set him up.  When my turn to get one came up I installed it immediately and never looked back.  Just watch when you sweep your cursor to the right; it brings up the crap again.  Move away and it disappears.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 6, 2014)

Pogo said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Got new computer today windows 8 going to take some getting used to.
> ...



Thanks I will give it a try


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 6, 2014)

Hey, guys, hope you all had a good 4th.

Ours was outstanding.

A hint: be careful what you ask for.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 6, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...




I have to take a thyroid pill daily.....but I'm not skinny...and I do have to watch what I eat cause I don't have any trouble putting on weight.  

That's the only medicine I take, and I have a hard time remembering to take it every morning.  I don't like to take it before I brush my teeth, and then I get sidetracked and forget it.  I know it's very important to take it, I've read of the terrible things that happen when you miss taking it for too long.  I usually only miss a day here and a day there....and since you have to take it on an empty stomach, preferably at least 2 hours before eating.....if I forget to take it in the morning, then I can't find a time when I haven't had anything to eat for 2 hrs...or I totally forget it for the rest of the day.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 6, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  And on this day in history. . . .
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY​*
> *BigBlackDog​*
> ...



Happy birthday to all 3 of you!

I had baked a special cake for you guys but when I went to fetch it someone had eaten it all!  I could swear that I caught a glimpse of a what looked like the tail of a black dog disappearing out of the window when I came in!


----------



## Pogo (Jul 6, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all.  And on this day in history. . . .
> ...




Was he carrying a spoon?

If you see him again axe him to say "Wiscaaaaaahnsin".  I have a suspect unsing multiple aliases...


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 6, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all.  And on this day in history. . . .
> ...


It could have been Jughead in disguise.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 6, 2014)

*Happy Birthday to the birthday boys!*


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 6, 2014)

Been reading through the last several pages of posts.  First, I have to mention that I love Spam!!!  I think it's really great stuff.  Secondly, thanks for all the well-wishes on my birthday.  It's been a really good day.  We took the drive around the loop of what they call "The Heratige Tour".  It's a long, long drive through the Amish country side.  It's Sunday and so it was church day for the Amish.  At various houses you would see the yard full of their horse-drawn buggies as they worshiped inside someones home.  I understand the location is different every Sunday.  We stopped at a nice pull-over and Mrs. BBD never fails to please!  She had made some Carolina-style pork bar-b-que and stuck it in the fridge.  Heated it up in the microwave and I was on cloud 9.  Couldn't have asked for anything better on my birthday.  Everything here in Shipshewana is closed today because it's Sunday (not a bad idea to do that everywhere like it was when I was a kid).  Tomorrow Mrs. BBD begins her rounds at the many quilting shops here in this area.  As chief driver and package carrier I expect to have a full day.  Hope everybody has a great night.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 6, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all.  And on this day in history. . . .
> ...




How did you know it was BBD's and 007's B'day?  There's a Birthday thread for Spoonman, but I didn't see one for BBD and 007....

Happy Birthday BBD, and 007.....hope you are having a wonderful day.

I was looking for two birthday cakes that I could post in honor of their B'days....but this is all I found....

So.....*enjoy your cake, BBD and 007.....*


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 6, 2014)

On the news they're talking about the "heavy" holiday traffic here in Colorado Springs......  I'm laughing my ass off.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 6, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  And on this day in history. . . .
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY​*
> *BigBlackDog​*
> ...



Ya know, that last picture looks......... interesting...... to say the least...... 
Guess it's just my morbid sense of humor(?)......


----------



## Sherry (Jul 6, 2014)

I just found something that reminded me of my younger childhood. When the ice cream man would come around, my favorite was an orange push up.






I think that I'm a little old to run out and meet the ice cream man now, but I just tried an orange freeze from BK and it was like drinking an orange push up.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 6, 2014)

Sherry said:


> I just found something that reminded me of my younger childhood. When the ice cream man would come around, my favorite was an orange push up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remember the Creamsicle? Orange sherbet and ice cream on a stick.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 6, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  And on this day in history. . . .
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY​*
> *BigBlackDog​*
> ...



A huge Happy Birthday to all three fellows!


----------



## Jughead (Jul 6, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


----------



## Jughead (Jul 6, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


Add some mashed potatoes, corn on the cob, and buttermilk biscuits, and you have the perfect meal ...


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 6, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > I love me some spam. I'm trying to gain some weight. I grilled the best burgers and hot dogs I've ever eaten. Ate 2 burgers and 3 hot dogs. I'm on my 3rd Shock Top Belgian White. Didn't even give me a little belly and I don't feel stuffed. What in the world?
> ...



I was at the doctors a few weeks ago.  when he weighed me he said, you've been coming to me for 7 years now and your weight hasn't changed at all.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 6, 2014)

Sherry said:


> I just found something that reminded me of my younger childhood. When the ice cream man would come around, my favorite was an orange push up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my favorite was either a chocolate éclair or this thing that was two chocolate chip cookies with ice cream in the middle


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 6, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...


What!! No slaw? Why, that's sacrilege here in the South, Suh!


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 6, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



We have huge spreads like that at different holidays and events.  I'd have some chicken and mashed taters with a little slaw or a salad.  I just can't eat all that heavy food anymore.  It makes me miserable for the rest of the night.

I know, I'm getting to be a wimp.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 6, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


yup, I either have corn or the cob, homemade coleslaw, or string beans. One serving of vegetables is enough, that's why it's the perfect meal ...


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## Jughead (Jul 6, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...


Nothing beats a holiday smorgasbord. Good food and good company.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 6, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


>



Hey Ollie.  She sure looks comfy.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 6, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheilas friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Beckis hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and friend,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Stat's aunt,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel
Ollie, Mrs O and family in the loss of their Angie,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and Sunshine.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.   This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 6, 2014)

Good morning, everyone, and a happy Monday to you! Rise and shine!

Today's *Helpers in Uniform* drinking coffee series continues.

Helper in Uniform no. 1 drinking coffee:








> Firefighter Josiah Seawell of Cornith, Vermont, after the fire.



Source


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 6, 2014)

Helper in Uniform no. 2 drinking coffee:






Starbucks honoring California Firefighters.

Source.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 6, 2014)

And today's coffee funnies:


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 6, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Helper in Uniform no. 2 drinking coffee:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






^^^That's really cool.


----------



## BluesMistress (Jul 6, 2014)

Fireworks filmed with a drone  ~ Enjoy ~~~


----------



## Mertex (Jul 7, 2014)

Goodnight folks.....


----------



## Noomi (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks for adding Tracy to the list, Foxy.  I am sure all those extra thoughts and prayers will have her feeling better in no time at all. 
I posted her a Get Well card this morning, she should have it tomorrow.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 7, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Happy birthday to BBD, 007 and Spoony!!



Happy belated birthday's, you three! 

What's with all the postings of fried chicken and chocolate pudding? Makes me hungry!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 7, 2014)

good morning, everyone


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 7, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  And on this day in history. . . .
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY​*
> *BigBlackDog​*
> ...



See what ya miss if you take a little vacation!  Happy Birthday to this crew of fine, upstanding gentlemen!

And I'm back at work on a Monday morning.  Is there any worse Monday than the one after a respite from the office?  I tend to doubt it.

I finally got the weeds yanked from the 'mulch yard' out front on the North Lawn.  I hired the son of a friend of mine.  His name is Aaron.  I know he needs some extra cash and I thought pulling weeds would be a great way for him to earn it.  But he showed up at 2:00 Thursday afternoon and stuck around until 5:00 without accomplishing much other than catching up on his texts and other forms of communication.  There were some weeds pulled, but only an area that could be covered by the shadow of a Smart Car.  Saturday he came back and pulled a few more, but as he arrived at 7:00 in the evening, I could not expect him to finish.  So, in the gloaming of 9:00, I went out and 'helped' him out.  His headphones were on and he was surprised to see me out there actually  doing the work he had been hired to do.  

'We' got the job done and I slipped him $30 for his 'effort'.  I've never seen a more lackluster effort from a young man. But, in the long run, the task is now finished and a yard of new mulch will be delivered Saturday morning.  It's just what the North Lawn needs.  

Sometime in the future, perhaps in the year 2082 some disaster will happen.  A dam will collapse or a bridge will fall.  Senate hearings will be held.  Someone will testify that one of the contractors pulled an "Aaron".  Shoddy, incomplete and uncraftsmanlike work.  Everyone will understand precisely what an "Aaron" is and no translation will be needed.

On the upside, I woke up today to find my beloved Pittsburgh Pirates only 4.5 games behind the division leader with one week until the All-Star break!  After the April we endured, this is great news for the rest of the summer!


----------



## R.D. (Jul 7, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> good morning, everyone



Good morning, Jake.   All.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 7, 2014)

I kept hitting the snooze button but the alarm wasn't set..........


----------



## Jughead (Jul 7, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> I kept hitting the snooze button but the alarm wasn't set..........


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 7, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  Hope everyone is having a good Monday and looking forward to a good week.  We're still busy, busy with houseguests and related activities and I'm having a hard time answering PMs and getting back to some of you, so please be patient.  By Wednesday afternoon everything will be back to normal.


----------



## 007 (Jul 7, 2014)

Maaan... I'm burnt out... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm glad birthdays only come once a year.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 7, 2014)

Back to work after a little over a week off.  Burried as usual.  Now it's playing catch up time


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 7, 2014)

R.D. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > good morning, everyone
> ...



morning!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 7, 2014)

On this day in history, July 7, 1947, it was believed that an alien spacecraft crashed in the desert roughly 50 miles northwest of Roswell NM--an event to be known in history and a developed mythology as 'The Roswelll Incident.'   Initially, government investigation reported recovery of a large disc-shaped object and extra-terrestrial 'bodies' with subsquent autopsies on an alien corpse.

One photo supposed to have been taken at the site in 1947:



Soon after the event, however, the government position was that they recovered an experimental weather balloon from a secret military project code named Mogul, there were no bodies, and excitement was unjustified.  But. . . the government locked away all that stuff and classified it top secret for the next 50 years.  My own congressman several years ago attempted to find out more information on it but was stonewalled at every turn.  When the classification period ended about seven years ago, the rumors were that most of the classified information had been inadvertently 'lost' or 'destroyed'.

Now in recent decades I have spent many a night in Roswell on business and had occasion to do some work out in the crash site area.  That gave me opportunity to speak with people who have lived out there all their lives and a few folks who were there at the time of the crash and who saw the debris before the military sealed off the area.  All of these people, without exception, are quite certain that what they saw was no weather balloon.  And. . . they were ordered by the military to not talk to anybody about what they had seen.

Roswell has developed a local cottage industry developed around the event with a UFO museum and an annual UFO festival and sale of all manner of UFO-related fun stuff like T-shirts and curios and what nots and have had a lot of fun with it.

I report.  You decide.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 7, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> On this day in history, July 7, 1947, it was believed that an alien spacecraft crashed in the desert roughly 50 miles northwest of Roswell NM--an event to be known in history and a developed mythology as 'The Roswelll Incident.'   Initially, government investigation reported recovery of a large disc-shaped object and extra-terrestrial 'bodies' with subsquent autopsies on an alien corpse.
> 
> One photo supposed to have been taken at the site in 1947:
> 
> ...




Capitalism!  I love it.

The dead aliens and most of the craft was sent up to Wright Field (now: Wright-Patterson Air Force Base) in Dayton (Fairborn), Ohio.

The two aliens who survived like strawberry ice cream. They are also telepathic.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 7, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Gads, I hate those things. They are just too tempting for my goals...


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 7, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Hope everyone is having a good Monday and looking forward to a good week.  We're still busy, busy with houseguests and related activities and I'm having a hard time answering PMs and getting back to some of you, so please be patient.  By Wednesday afternoon everything will be back to normal.



Your latest avi reflecting Wednesday afternoon, I hope???


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 7, 2014)

Just about the way I feel..........


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 7, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Hope everyone is having a good Monday and looking forward to a good week.  We're still busy, busy with houseguests and related activities and I'm having a hard time answering PMs and getting back to some of you, so please be patient.  By Wednesday afternoon everything will be back to normal.



Hi Foxy, I got a bunch of phonecalls returned this morning and as soon as I can get motivated, I'm doing laundry.  

Have fun with your houseguests, I love it when people come to stay.  I'm getting some August 1 thru the 5th.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 7, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> On this day in history, July 7, 1947, it was believed that an alien spacecraft crashed in the desert roughly 50 miles northwest of Roswell NM--an event to be known in history and a developed mythology as 'The Roswelll Incident.'   Initially, government investigation reported recovery of a large disc-shaped object and extra-terrestrial 'bodies' with subsquent autopsies on an alien corpse.
> 
> One photo supposed to have been taken at the site in 1947:
> 
> ...


If I could ever ask a sitting US President one question for which he has to answer truthfully (I know it would be hard), it would be "Do UFOs exist?".


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 7, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  Hope everyone is having a good Monday and looking forward to a good week.  We're still busy, busy with houseguests and related activities and I'm having a hard time answering PMs and getting back to some of you, so please be patient.  By Wednesday afternoon everything will be back to normal.
> ...



LOL.   I wish.  It was the only one I could find with a fox in it AND that exemplified summer.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 7, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Hope everyone is having a good Monday and looking forward to a good week.  We're still busy, busy with houseguests and related activities and I'm having a hard time answering PMs and getting back to some of you, so please be patient.  By Wednesday afternoon everything will be back to normal.





Love your new avi, Foxfyre.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 7, 2014)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXG0PACMUOo"]MIO Commercial[/ame]


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 7, 2014)

"squirt some"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 7, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > On this day in history, July 7, 1947, it was believed that an alien spacecraft crashed in the desert roughly 50 miles northwest of Roswell NM--an event to be known in history and a developed mythology as 'The Roswelll Incident.'   Initially, government investigation reported recovery of a large disc-shaped object and extra-terrestrial 'bodies' with subsquent autopsies on an alien corpse.
> ...





The more important question would be:

*WHERE'S THE FOOD?!?!?*


----------



## Mertex (Jul 7, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> The more important question would be:
> 
> *WHERE'S THE FOOD?!?!?*




I'm fixing to have me some grilled chicken.....teriyaki style.....hmmmm ummmm good.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 7, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > On this day in history, July 7, 1947, it was believed that an alien spacecraft crashed in the desert roughly 50 miles northwest of Roswell NM--an event to be known in history and a developed mythology as 'The Roswelll Incident.'   Initially, government investigation reported recovery of a large disc-shaped object and extra-terrestrial 'bodies' with subsquent autopsies on an alien corpse.
> ...



President Carter and Regan tried very hard to get government info on them.
Both President's believes they do exist because they say they saw one.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 7, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Seeing a UFO doesn't mean that you believe that aliens from outer space are visiting the earth. A UFO is simply something that you cannot identify in the sky. Yes, I have seen one that I couldn't identify once. I have no idea what it was but it could have been the sun reflecting off a weather balloon that had gone off track. Commercial pilots have seen all kinds of things they cannot identify either. But they don't believe that they are space aliens either. Light can play all kinds of tricks on our eyes.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 7, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



Back in the 60's, when my dad was stationed in Nebraska, we saw a UFO one night.  The whole family watched as the light made turns that no aircraft could.  The next day it was in the paper that it was a weather balloon.  We weren't the only one's who saw it.  My dad just said, "It's like no weather balloon I ever saw."  

Someone suggested it could have been a lightening ball.  Except those corners were so darn 45degree.....maybe, I just know it wasn't a weather balloon.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 7, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


That goes without saying. However, I could ask anyone in the Whitehouse to direct me to the kitchen, and then I can easily locate the fridge.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 7, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Even if one day we had an official confirmation of an unidentified flying object by government officials, no one would know for sure if it were really aliens from another planet. It could very well be a time machine from our planet that has travelled into the past.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 7, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Back to work after a little over a week off.  Burried as usual.  Now it's playing catch up time



I hear ya...spent over an hour catching up on emails. Ugh. It was nice though to see all of my work buddies.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 7, 2014)

Jughead said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 7, 2014)

Jughead said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



We'd know for certain they're covering something up........


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 8, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo&#8217;s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila&#8217;s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry&#8217;s Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki&#8217;s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi&#8217;s Auntie Marj and Nana and friend Tracy,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Stat's aunt,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel
Ollie, Mrs O and family in the loss of their Angie,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and Sunshine.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.   This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 8, 2014)

Tracy got her card in the mail this morning and loves it. She gets tired very quickly and sleeps a lot, so it will be some time before she comes back to train with us. I am going to ring her tonight because I have a possible idea that might just put a smile on her face...


----------



## Mertex (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## Noomi (Jul 8, 2014)

Night Mertex!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 8, 2014)

Good morning, everyone, and a happy Tuesday to you! Rise and shine!

Today's *Helpers in Uniform* drinking coffee series continues.

Helper in Uniform no. 1 drinking coffee:








Source


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 8, 2014)

Helper in Uniform no. 2 drinking coffee:







Source.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 8, 2014)

And Tuesday's coffee funnies:


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 8, 2014)

Good morning, coffee shop mates.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 8, 2014)

Ah Tuesday! You gotta wonder how the day is going to go when it begins with your own security access denying you a login to Webex for your very first meeting. 

Reboot, try again! /sigh

There is no way computers are ever going to be smarter than us because we aren't smart enough to make them foolproof in the first place.

And that, my friends, is your Derideo_Te insight for today! 

Have a nice one, or at least a better one than it looks like I will be having.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 8, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Helper in Uniform no. 2 drinking coffee:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Morning everyone!

Stat, I like these pics much more than famous people.  Thanks


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## Dajjal (Jul 8, 2014)

Whooh Yah! I got up early and went to the computer shop to arrange with them to build me a new computer. They said they could do it today so I can collect it tommorrow.
That's what I call service.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 8, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Whooh Yah! I got up early and went to the computer shop to arrange with them to build me a new computer. They said they could do it today so I can collect it tommorrow.
> That's what I call service.



Good for you, Dajjal.

Finally good news for me with my new PC I have had for two months. It turns out the constant Adobe Flash Plugin signs was a virus all along. _Reputable tech _did not find it... but Dell techs DID....all gone now after much anxiety.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 8, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Whooh Yah! I got up early and went to the computer shop to arrange with them to build me a new computer. They said they could do it today so I can collect it tommorrow.
> ...



Holy smoke, I hope I don't get a virus. There will be a period where I don't have  anti virus software installed. Because I have got to set up my email accounts on my new computer before I can install norton anti virus ,and register it with them by email.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 8, 2014)

Good morning all, feeling a little under the weather and last day for house guests, and very full day today.  So ya'll all have a great Tuesday and I'll be back sometime tomorrow I hope.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 8, 2014)

Have fun but take care of yourself, Momma Fox.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 8, 2014)

Morning!


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 8, 2014)

so  i'm guessing both parents had dominant genes


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jul 8, 2014)

Meh...woke up with a bad case of the blahs...what day is it?


----------



## boedicca (Jul 8, 2014)

Mornin' All!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 8, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Meh...woke up with a bad case of the blahs...what day is it?



Today, of course!


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 8, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Meh...woke up with a bad case of the blahs...what day is it?



last i looked, it was today


----------



## BluesMistress (Jul 8, 2014)

Happy Tuesday  Enjoy the Day


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 8, 2014)

Hopefully we'll get the word on when services will be for Angie.

I sent the Grandson $1000 this morning to help pay for the cremation. 

I do hope he can get things ready for the end of this week.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 8, 2014)

Morning all! For some reason Tuesdays are always the most hectic. Been a real busy morning, finally had a chance to have my second breakfast.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 8, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Morning all! For some reason Tuesdays are always the most hectic. Been a real busy morning, finally had a chance to have my second breakfast.



I love Tuesdays, for things are back to the routine of my choice.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 8, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Hopefully we'll get the word on when services will be for Angie.
> 
> I sent the Grandson $1000 this morning to help pay for the cremation.
> 
> I do hope he can get things ready for the end of this week.



What a good man you are, Ollie.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi folks, been on a business trip far from home and took some pics, you might find them interesting:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-lounge/344079-cheers-90.html#post9404174


----------



## Jughead (Jul 8, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Meh...woke up with a bad case of the blahs...what day is it?


Today is the oldest I've ever been, and the youngest I'll ever be again.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 8, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Phewwww....made Eggs McMuffins for everyone this morning.....with orange juice and coffee for the adults...I'm beat...then I had to hand water my potted plants and start the sprinkler on my vegetable garden.
> ...


Stressed spelled backwards is desserts. Homemade apple pie with ice cream sounds good.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 8, 2014)

welcome to the wrong place at the wrong time   lol







I said LET GO on 3


----------



## R.D. (Jul 8, 2014)

Jughead said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Oooooooo...in that case bring on da stress!


----------



## R.D. (Jul 8, 2014)

Why Nobody Watches Women's Basketball - Video


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 8, 2014)

Well, either its been since 4-20 since I was here or I have traveled into the future.  Any feedback would be helpful in detremining my actual space time relationship.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 8, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> welcome to the wrong place at the wrong time   lol
> 
> 
> I said LET GO on 3



Ouch.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 8, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Jess's friends are planning her hens night. Apparently its at Crown Casino, then we are all going to see a strip show - but the guys only strip down to g-strings. I am not interested in anything like this and don't really feel comfortable around people who take their clothes off for money, but since its her hens night, I don't have a choice but to grin and bear it. It will be a late night as well, and I never stay up past midnight.
> 
> A bunch of women getting drunk and watching gyrating men on a stage. Quadruple yawn fest.



You don't have to look, bring a good book or a Nook.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 8, 2014)

Had a heck of a time going to sleep last night, sinuses, and woke up "early".  It's overcast with high humidity but the temp is only around 60.  Better than the 100 degree temps we've had the last few days.......

The electrician showed up to remove the rest of the generator associated equipment/lines.  My dad had bought a natural gas fired emergency generator, big one,  There has not been a multi-day outage here in over 20 years.  Well he still owed more than half and being that it adds no monetary value to the house it was decided to let the electric company reposes it.
Now I find out the local electrical utility is replacing the main feed in the neighborhood..........


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 8, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Well, either its been since 4-20 since I was here or I have traveled into the future.  Any feedback would be helpful in detremining my actual space time relationship.



A time rift musta passed through your house........


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 8, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Back to work after a little over a week off.  Burried as usual.  Now it's playing catch up time



One of the best things about my job, there is nothing to catch up on after you take time off.  The planes come, the planes go.  There may be some updates for paperwork procedures, but nothing accumulates in your absence.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 8, 2014)

Greetings!
Caught up, again.
I've been having a case of the "blahs" lately.  Maybe it's the heat, maybe it's missing my girls.  It might be the fact that I have to sell up my stock before I pull stakes and move South next summer.  I've sold off most of this year's kids, they're always easiest because I have an active market for them.  The last few I'm going to offer as a "starter herd", with four doelings and a buckling from this year.  These are the sweetest doelings I've ever raised an it will not be easy, handing them over to the meat guys.  But what has to be done, will be.
Happy belated birthday to 007, Spoonie, and BBD.  
Everyone take care of yourselves, enjoy the season.  I've got tons of work to do but am making a batch of cheese right now, so I'm housebound for a bit longer.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 8, 2014)

Greetings!
Caught up, again.
I've been having a case of the "blahs" lately.  Maybe it's the heat, maybe it's missing my girls.  It might be the fact that I have to sell up my stock before I pull stakes and move South next summer.  I've sold off most of this year's kids, they're always easiest because I have an active market for them.  The last few I'm going to offer as a "starter herd", with four doelings and a buckling from this year.  These are the sweetest doelings I've ever raised an it will not be easy, handing them over to the meat guys.  But what has to be done, will be.
Happy belated birthday to 007, Spoonie, and BBD.  
Everyone take care of yourselves, enjoy the season.  I've got tons of work to do but am making a batch of cheese right now, so I'm housebound for a bit longer.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 8, 2014)

In 23 minutes, it's GERMANY vs. BRASIL


Woot-woot!!!


I was gonna go to a cafe here in Görlitz to see the game, but it's raining cats and frogs out there.
So, on with the TV.

Here's some good Soccer-German for you:


Kickoff = "Anpfiff"

Anpfiff comes from "pfeiffen" which means "to whistle".



It is eerily quiet outside, everyone is getting ready to watch the game.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 8, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Well, either its been since 4-20 since I was here or I have traveled into the future.  Any feedback would be helpful in detremining my actual space time relationship.



You are doing just fine. Now, look a my watch swinging back and forth....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 8, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> In 23 minutes, it's GERMANY vs. BRASIL
> 
> 
> Woot-woot!!!
> ...



10 minutes into the game, Germany scores the first "Tor"!!!!


Deutschland 1 : Brasil 0



Von meinem Base Lutea II über das Tapatalk-App gesendet.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 8, 2014)

I hope everything is ok with freedombecki.  She has been mia for a few days


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 8, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > In 23 minutes, it's GERMANY vs. BRASIL
> ...



22 minutes into the game, Germany scores it's second goal!

2 minutes later, a third goal!!

 2 minutes later, a fourth goal!!!

Wahnsinn!!! Großartig!!

Deutschland 4 : Brasil 0



Von meinem Base Lutea II über das Tapatalk-App gesendet.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 8, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> I hope everything is ok with freedombecki.  She has been mia for a few days



I left a message on her wall. I miss her.

Von meinem Base Lutea II über das Tapatalk-App gesendet.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 8, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > In 23 minutes, it's GERMANY vs. BRASIL
> ...


Looks like Germany is cleaning house. Almost 30 minutes into the second half and Germany leads 5-0. They have it in the bag!


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 8, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



the woman in the office next to me is watching the game.  ever two minutes she is saying they scored again


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 8, 2014)

In the 28th minute, Germany scores it's 5th "Tor".

 Germany just wrote World Cup history.

Deutschland 5 : Brasil 0

Von meinem Base Lutea II über das Tapatalk-App gesendet.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 8, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Difficult to overcome a 0 : 5 deficit, but statistically possible. 

I need a hamburger!! Lol...

Von meinem Base Lutea II über das Tapatalk-App gesendet.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 8, 2014)

5 goals?  That's as many goals as were scored in the entire quarterfinal round (yes, I looked it up, I wouldn't know otherwise.  I hate soccer ).


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 8, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> 5 goals?  That's as many goals as were scored in the entire quarterfinal round (yes, I looked it up, I wouldn't know otherwise.  I hate soccer ).



It is rare for any team to score that much.

Von meinem Base Lutea II über das Tapatalk-App gesendet.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 8, 2014)

can you say blitzkrieg


----------



## Jughead (Jul 8, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


Ooops, I meant first half ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 8, 2014)

In der 68. Minute, noch ein Tor für Deutschland.

Deutschland 6 : Brasil 0


!!!!!!!!

Von meinem Base Lutea II über das Tapatalk-App gesendet.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 8, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> In der 68. Minute, noch ein Tor für Deutschland.
> 
> Deutschland 6 : Brasil 0
> 
> ...



It's a massacre now. Germany 7 - Brazil 0.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 8, 2014)

In the 78th minute, Germany scores a 7th Tor!!

Germany 7 : Brasil 0

Von meinem Base Lutea II über das Tapatalk-App gesendet.


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jul 8, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> In the 78th minute, Germany scores a 7th Tor!!
> 
> Germany 7 : Brasil 0
> 
> Von meinem Base Lutea II über das Tapatalk-App gesendet.



Good. I'm seriously hoping Germany wins.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 8, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > In the 78th minute, Germany scores a 7th Tor!!
> ...


That's a sure bet!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 8, 2014)

In the 88th minute, 22 year old Oscar scored a grandios goal for Brasil.

The game ended:


*Deutschland 7 *: Brasil 1

German Miroslav Klose writes World Cup history with more goals than any player ever in FIFA history during a World Cup.

Germany writes World Cup history with the highest number of goals at half-time during a world cup.

Fireworks all over Germany right now. Cars honking in the streets.

And a great gesture of togetherness at the end of the game. Both teams greeting and hugging each other, trading shirts, the two coaches shaking hands.

Grand game, it was a grand game. Never saw anything quite like this game.

Gee, can you guys tell that I like soccer?!?!?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 8, 2014)

Jughead said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




Time for that hamburger!!!


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 8, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> In the 88th minute, 22 year old Oscar scored a grandios goal for Brasil.
> 
> The game ended:
> 
> ...



With a goal that big, scores that high should be common, not rare!


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > In the 88th minute, 22 year old Oscar scored a grandios goal for Brasil.
> ...



Seriously----can't they aim ?


----------



## Sherry (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 8, 2014)

Just woke up from a nap.  A few hours back I was sitting in Culvers watching Germany make their first four goals.  
When I woke up the alarm was going off, I'm smacking it before it kicked in that it was my cell phone...... not the alarm.....


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 8, 2014)

Chores all done, for now.  I've got a new feta in the press and am melting my wax for my most recent Cheddar.  I have six rounds of Cheddar to wax and put up to age.  Nom, nom...
I was "mugged" by some young christian people at the grocery a while ago.  They threatened me with a lollipop (with church info attached), and then they ripped the groceries out of my cart and threw them into the back of my Jeep.  What's the world coming to when some spritely youngsters help you load 50 lbs of dog food, a 28 lb box of kitty litter, and a box of canned cat food?!  Only thing I loaded myself was the beer.
It's been a quietly productive day, still haven't gotten nearly enough done.  I'm thinking I'll get an early start tomorrow morning and see it I can get my wash stand cleaned up.  I also have to prep some bottles for a batch of mead ready for them.  Right now, I have five batches of mead in varying stages of preparation.  The latest, a strawberry melomel, went into the carboy last month.


----------



## 007 (Jul 8, 2014)

Well, I've had a perfectly shitty day. Woke up this morning and looked outside and saw a flat tire on my Tahoe. Tires are less than a year old, and a flat. Went out to look at the flat on the Tahoe and noticed one of the front tires on my old Chevy had BLOWN OUT. Two tires, same night, flat.

So, jack up the old Chevy and take that wheel off and put it in the Tahoe, then air up the Tahoe tire and head for the tire shop. Come to find out the Tahoe tire had a fencing staple in it. Probably been in there awhile because that tire has been going low, but never flat. The old Chevy tire had gotten warm when it had the sticking caliper on it and was bubbled out a bit. Tread had probably separated and finally just gave out, so, both not real surprises but, both at the same time? That's kinda odd.

All fixed though, Tahoe tire patched, and found two, just like new, used tires for the front of the old Chev. Took the better part of the day to get that all done but, thankfully done.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 8, 2014)

007 said:


> Well, I've had a perfectly shitty day. Woke up this morning and looked outside and saw a flat tire on my Tahoe. Tires are less than a year old, and a flat. Went out to look at the flat on the Tahoe and noticed one of the front tires on my old Chevy had BLOWN OUT. Two tires, same night, flat.
> 
> So, jack up the old Chevy and take that wheel off and put it in the Tahoe, then air up the Tahoe tire and head for the tire shop. Come to find out the Tahoe tire has a fencing staple in it. Probably been in there awhile because that tire has been going low, but never flat. The old Chevy tire had gotten warm when it had the sticking caliper on it and was bubbled out a bit. Tread had probably separated and finally just gave out, so, both not real surprises but, both at the same time? That's kinda odd.
> 
> All fixed though, Tahoe tire patched, and found two, just like new, used tires for the front of the old Chev. Took the better part of the day to get that all done but, thankfully done.


Get a horse!


----------



## Jughead (Jul 8, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...


That goes without saying ...


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 8, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Cake is cake.  The icing or the shape of the cake are just details.  Always remember, cake is cake!  Thank you.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 8, 2014)

Well, this is the last night of the maiden voyage of the RV.  Pack it all up and head for home tomorrow.  Everything seems to be in good working order and Mrs. BBD has shopped like a professional in all of the many quilt shops.  She bought all sorts of stuff.  Me?  The only thing I bought was a $5.00 Indiana Lottery Scratch-off ticket.  Oh, that's not quite true.  I bought Mrs. BBD tickets to see Josiah for President and the Glenn Miller Band's Christmas Show along with a hotel room for the night on December 5th.  I did this while she was off shopping in one of those quilting stores.  She was thrilled.  I betcha I could tell her I was going to buy a Corvette tomorrow and she would say "That's just fine, dear."  Tonight, I'm the man!!!  However, her joy will be over in a day or so and she'll begin to remind me to take the trash out like usual...  Ain't life grand?  Have had a wonderful time here and I gotta say that Shipshewana, IN is a very nice place to visit if you get the need to roam.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 8, 2014)

Night, Ollie.
BBD, proving once more why he's a "keeper".
And glad that 007 managed to overcome his trials and tribulations for the day.
Sleep well, CS.


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jul 8, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



Hamburgers are God's greatest gift to humanity, seriously. Screw free will.
Sorry if that is too religious.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 8, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Ummmmm, meatloaf, hamburgers.... meatloaf, hamburgers....  Decisions, decisions.


----------



## 007 (Jul 8, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



Ya know what? Thanks, Ringel... I'm taking hamburger out of the freezer right now for a nice meatloaf...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 8, 2014)

007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...



Yeah, I have hamburger, ground pork and ground veal....  Considering a meatloaf (for tomorrow) myself.  
Generally I use Ritz crackers, pureed onions, garlic, finely chopped carrots, shredded cheese, a little Worcestershire and a couple of eggs. :thup


----------



## 007 (Jul 8, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Wow... well... let's see... along with the burger I usually put eggs, store bought bread crumbs, onions, celery, (finely chopped), ketchup, yellow mustard, worcestershire sauce, salt and pepper and a little dash of powdered garlic in mine, with the traditional ketchup on top. Meatloaf is one of those foods that as far as myself goes, I have to stop myself from eating it, or I'd just keep eating. Gotta have it with mashed taters and corn, or peas...


----------



## westwall (Jul 8, 2014)

Don't know if anyone had seen this but it gives me hope for mankind...just a little....



*Abused elephant rescued by Wildlife S.O.S.*

Raju cried as he was freed from 50 years of cruelty; he was delivered to freedom to the Elephant Conservation and Care Centre at Mathura, India



Abused elephant rescued by Wildlife S.O.S. - GrindTV.com


----------



## Mertex (Jul 8, 2014)

007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...




Ummm yummmm, I love Meatloaf.  You gotta put some Heinz57 sauce in it too.....you can use the leftovers as sandwich meat, too.

Now you made me want to make one tomorrow.....with mashed potatoes and salad...


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 8, 2014)

westwall said:


> Don't know if anyone had seen this but it gives me hope for mankind...just a little....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saw this earlier on AOL news. It was emotional to read the story.


----------



## 007 (Jul 8, 2014)

Mertex said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Well there's at least three households that will be having meatloaf tomorrow...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 8, 2014)

007 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Not household here......  My wife hates meatloaf.  It's mine!!  ALL MINE!!!!!!


----------



## Pogo (Jul 8, 2014)

Whelp..... guess who's up a tree again.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 8, 2014)

Oy, Pogo, Oy!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 8, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Whelp..... guess who's up a tree again.



You have to provide a safe outdoor enclosure for Hobbes.  Seriously, he's going to cause harm to himself.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 8, 2014)

Hate to jump the gun on you, [MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION], but I gotta get on the train for a 10 hour trip, so.... forgive me starting the day soooo early, and before you signing off. 





Good morning, everyone, and a happy Hump-Day to you! Rise and shine!

Today's *Helpers in Uniform* drinking coffee series continues, with a nod to our friends up North. 

Helper in Uniform no. 1 drinking coffee:








That's a police officer from Toronto drinking coffee in front of Santa.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 8, 2014)

Helper in Uniform no. 2 drinking coffee:






You can see the full sized image here:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/46871163@N00/5952885265

That's a mounty drinking Tim Horton's coffee.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 8, 2014)

And Wednesday's coffee funnies:


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 9, 2014)

westwall said:


> Don't know if anyone had seen this but it gives me hope for mankind...just a little....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I can't believe what that poor animal went through.  It made me sick to my stomach.  But you're right....at least the decent thing was finally done.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 9, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Whelp..... guess who's up a tree again.
> ...



That just isn't possible here.  It's the forest primeval, and it's thick.  He's just gonna have to figure this out on his own.  I've had it with this shit. 

I just found him in the dark after calling him for hours, by flashing my flashlight around until I caught his eyes.  So I have an idea where he is but it's too dark to get a good look at this point.  I'll take a look in the morning, but he's gotta come down on his own.  This is absurd.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 9, 2014)

Pogo said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Maybe it's time to make him an indoor cat.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 9, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheilas friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Beckis hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and friend Tracy,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Stat's aunt,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel
Ollie, Mrs O and family in the loss of their Angie,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, Sunshine, and Hobbes.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.   This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 9, 2014)

007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Mrs Te uses hot sauce instead of ketchup on top! Gotta admit that I enjoy it so much that I usually add a little more when I dish myself a slice!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 9, 2014)

Let's start hump day off with a merry little song


----------



## R.D. (Jul 9, 2014)

007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...



I decided on meatballs


----------



## BluesMistress (Jul 9, 2014)

Wishing You a Fabulous Day~~~


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jul 9, 2014)

Morning Coffee Mates. Absolutely nothing on my schedule today...except to keep one of my kittens out of the fireplace. She's fascinated by it. WTF?


----------



## 007 (Jul 9, 2014)

Pogo said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Before I made my cat an indoor cat, she'd climb trees like a squirrel, and had no problem what so ever coming back down. I can't imagine why that cat of your's climbs a tree and then stays up there. It's almost as though he wants to be up there, because if he wanted to come down bad enough, he would.


----------



## 007 (Jul 9, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Morning Coffee Mates. Absolutely nothing on my schedule today...except to keep one of my kittens out of the fireplace. She's fascinated by it. WTF?



They sure can be curious, and tenacious.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 9, 2014)

Whoopee, I think!!! I am confused. I have just got my new computer working, but I cannot find outlook express to set up my email. Does windows 7 not have email?


----------



## Jughead (Jul 9, 2014)

007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Looking at that picture brings back memories back when I was just a child and my mom would make meatloaf once a week, just like clockwork. It's somewhat nostalgic when I think about it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 9, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Whoopee, I think!!! I am confused. I have just got my new computer working, but I cannot find outlook express to set up my email. Does windows 7 not have email?


Outlook Express is gone.  What they have now is Windows Live Essentials, mail is inside of this.  Don't ask me how it works as I don't use it.  
I use Google, AOL and Yahoo. 
Here's a video setting up a mail account:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F14RgjVppP0]How to Set Up Email Client In Windows 7 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 9, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Whoopee, I think!!! I am confused. I have just got my new computer working, but I cannot find outlook express to set up my email. Does windows 7 not have email?
> ...



Thanks a lot for that info, I am slightly less confused.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 9, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Oooh, that would make it way too hot for my taste.....


----------



## Mertex (Jul 9, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Whelp..... guess who's up a tree again.



That Hobbes is naughty.....he needs a lesson.  He probably knows how to come down, but you have been bringing him down before he was really ready and now he is used to it and waiting for you to do it again?


----------



## Mertex (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## saveliberty (Jul 9, 2014)

Wait a minute.  You guys had birthdays, went to work, vacation and had other life events while I was gone?  WTH???


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 9, 2014)

Have any of you seen that motorcycle guy who is made of money?

Mrs. Liberty has handed me a $700 dental bill to add to the $1,800 in medical/dental stuff I already paid this year so far.  Says we will pay it.  Interesting, I have put all the money in the bank and wrote the checks, how is this a "we will pay it" situation?


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 9, 2014)

Sorry probably should have warned you about a whining post beforehand.

Apparently I have another 10 hours a week to do landscaping than I realized.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 9, 2014)

You who...

freedombecki!  Where be ye?


----------



## peach174 (Jul 9, 2014)

Morning!


----------



## 007 (Jul 9, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Here's where Outlook email has gone... Outlook.com Microsoft free personal email

I use it. It's one of three email accounts I have, and it's the quirkiest of them all. 

In my opinion, yahoo email is the best email there is.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 9, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I use Gmail. Huge application. Much more than I need. I miss the IncrediMail I had for 12 years, but the geeks there now, will mess with your site unless you pay them money for various features that used to be free. Gmail IS free and has everything I need and want, except they have discontinued the most important feature I loved with IncrediMail and that is a sound notifier, when email comes in.     Gmail.com


----------



## mal (Jul 9, 2014)

Java me Stat...



peace...


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 9, 2014)

good morning.  still digging out from vacation.  man work sure does pile up.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 9, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> good morning.  still digging out from vacation.  man work sure does pile up.



True. What I used to like about that, was it kept my life purposeful. Now it is the same although in a different way. I design it, with experience...


----------



## mal (Jul 9, 2014)

I have had had finger/hand, back of leg and midway on my arm where it folds eczema since I was a kid... Along with severe allergies.  It only happens on my fingers/thumbs these days when it does... I made the mistake of doing yard work, pulling weeds, trees etc without gloves more than once and now I am enjoying a chronic case of it on 2 fingers and both thumbs.  I am a Designer/Engineer/OM and I use my hands from computer to puck to mouse to paper to boxes all fucking day and I am honestly about to cut my hands off.

The best part about eczema is that they don't know what causes it and they can't cure it.

There are plenty of "remedies' and the best they do is to settle it and keep it from spreading.

Holy fuck I hate this shit.

How is your morning?



peace...


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 9, 2014)

007 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Mine will be by Stouffers.   Meatloaf ( good ) mashed potatoes, controlled but sizable portions and no dishes.   Just one of the joys of living without another.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 9, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Morning Coffee Mates. Absolutely nothing on my schedule today...except to keep one of my kittens out of the fireplace. She's fascinated by it. WTF?



When Hobbes and I went visiting a friend with a working chimney, he was fascinated with it too.  Even found a way to go up.  Pretty soon we found a starling in the house hiding -- there's a nest up the chimney.  We got the starling outside and set it free, and Hobbes went up there _again_ for more.

Make sure your flue is closed.  Hobbes I think went up there because he could hear them twittering and rustling from below.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 9, 2014)

mal, I think there are ultraviolet light treatments that may be very helpful.  Regardless, you are in a pickle at the moment.  Hope it passes quickly.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 9, 2014)

007 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...




I agree.  I'm done enabling this shit by always providing him a way down.  He's on his own.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 9, 2014)

007 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Boy, I hope that's not true.  I still have a Yahoo account out of laziness (not the only one I have) but it's been trying for a long time to get me to ditch it.  If it weren't such a chore to migrate everybody to a new account I would have killed it off long ago.  It's depressing to think there's nothing better.

Outhouse Express, I've never known anybody who could deal with that, or even figure it out.  I kinda miss the old days when your e-mail was something you downloaded and then owned in your own space.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## Pogo (Jul 9, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Far as I've seen all online e-mail systems take a lot of resources, so I got into a habit of closing them up once I've caught up so the computer is less loaded down.

One other thing Gmail gives you is free phone calls.  I've made _extensive _use of that.


----------



## 007 (Jul 9, 2014)

mal said:


> I have had had finger/hand, back of leg and midway on my arm where it folds eczema since I was a kid... Along with severe allergies.  It only happens on my fingers/thumbs these days when it does... I made the mistake of doing yard work, pulling weeds, trees etc without gloves more than once and now I am enjoying a chronic case of it on 2 fingers and both thumbs.  I am a Designer/Engineer/OM and I use my hands from computer to puck to mouse to paper to boxes all fucking day and I am honestly about to cut my hands off.
> 
> The best part about eczema is that they don't know what causes it and they can't cure it.
> 
> ...



Son of a bitch... sorry to hear that, mal.

Yeah I see commercials on tv for that every now and then.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 9, 2014)

mal said:


> I have had had finger/hand, back of leg and midway on my arm where it folds eczema since I was a kid... Along with severe allergies.  It only happens on my fingers/thumbs these days when it does... I made the mistake of doing yard work, pulling weeds, trees etc without gloves more than once and now I am enjoying a chronic case of it on 2 fingers and both thumbs.  I am a Designer/Engineer/OM and I use my hands from computer to puck to mouse to paper to boxes all fucking day and I am honestly about to cut my hands off.
> 
> The best part about eczema is that they don't know what causes it and they can't cure it.
> 
> ...








I'm dealing with recurring poison ivy.  It wouldn't recur if I stayed out of the jungle but it's gotta be cleared.

At least I don't climb trees and then go "duh, how do I get down".


----------



## mal (Jul 9, 2014)

Pogo said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > I have had had finger/hand, back of leg and midway on my arm where it folds eczema since I was a kid... Along with severe allergies.  It only happens on my fingers/thumbs these days when it does... I made the mistake of doing yard work, pulling weeds, trees etc without gloves more than once and now I am enjoying a chronic case of it on 2 fingers and both thumbs.  I am a Designer/Engineer/OM and I use my hands from computer to puck to mouse to paper to boxes all fucking day and I am honestly about to cut my hands off.
> ...



That work for you?...



peace...


----------



## 007 (Jul 9, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



OOOOH yeah... Stouffers IS good stuff. The little individual servings of meatloaf and mashed taters is GOOD.


----------



## 007 (Jul 9, 2014)

Pogo said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


They DO? ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have a gmail account and never noticed that... now I'll have to investigate... but later, got lots of more pressing things to do right now.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 9, 2014)

mal said:


> I have had had finger/hand, back of leg and midway on my arm where it folds eczema since I was a kid... Along with severe allergies.  It only happens on my fingers/thumbs these days when it does... I made the mistake of doing yard work, pulling weeds, trees etc without gloves more than once and now I am enjoying a chronic case of it on 2 fingers and both thumbs.  I am a Designer/Engineer/OM and I use my hands from computer to puck to mouse to paper to boxes all fucking day and I am honestly about to cut my hands off.
> 
> The best part about eczema is that they don't know what causes it and they can't cure it.
> 
> ...




I also have it. 
The Bleach bath works for me when it gets really bad. I have used it for years and it works.
Plus the Aloe Vera. I grow it and just cut off the leaves and rub it on. Stops the itching and heals it right up when I catch it early.
How to Get Rid of Eczema - How to remove that

&#8226;When dealing with chronic eczema worsened with Staph infection, you can take a dilute bleach bath. For this, you need to add a quarter to half a cup of bleach in a tub filled with lukewarm water.You can use regular chlorine bleach for this purpose. Just soak in the solution for about 10 minutes, at most twice a week.

Soak your fingers and thumbs in the sink with the bleach bath solution only just use 1/8 th of  cup of bleach.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 9, 2014)

Pogo said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I have a chain link kennel fence I use to enclose the front of my "house".  I have an escape artist, too, though.  First, I had to skirt the trailer so he couldn't slip under the pallet deck.  Then he learned to climb the chain link, so I put up some bird netting.  He's found just about every weak link there was.  Now, he tries rushing the gate whenever I open it.  Sherman is a true PITA but I'm afraid that if he gets out and wanders too far, he will encounter the barn ferals and that will end up ugly.  While the feral cats are very tolerant of others in their "clan", they are very territorial when it comes to strangers.
I wonder why Hobbes keeps climbing trees when he's obviously so frightened of coming back down?  Good luck with him, I hope he returns safely.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 9, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> good morning.  still digging out from vacation.  man work sure does pile up.


I know what you mean. This week seems to drag on, I'll be glad when it's Friday...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 9, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > Morning Coffee Mates. Absolutely nothing on my schedule today...except to keep one of my kittens out of the fireplace. She's fascinated by it. WTF?
> ...



I don't know about that.  I had a cat manage to bump the flue open and dump a ton of oily soot on himself (place was a rental).  Three baths later he was almost clean.  They can be pretty determined when they want to be.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 9, 2014)

While y'all are celebrating hump day, I'm getting ready for my "Monday".  Of course, working 4/10 shifts means I don't get a hump day.  I'm not going to complain.  I like my shift and don't care that I get Sun-Mon-Tue for a weekend...notice the _third_ day in that weekend?


----------



## Jughead (Jul 9, 2014)

R.D. said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


They do look good. Reminds me that I haven't had Sweedish meatballs in ages ...


----------



## Jughead (Jul 9, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> While y'all are celebrating hump day, I'm getting ready for my "Monday".  Of course, working 4/10 shifts means I don't get a hump day.  I'm not going to complain.  I like my shift and don't care that I get Sun-Mon-Tue for a weekend...notice the _third_ day in that weekend?


Shift work doesn't bother me. I did lots of shift work while I was in college, and worked 6 days per week during my summers in college. My only restriction is that I will not work on Sundays.


----------



## Wake (Jul 9, 2014)

Good morning everyone! It's been awhile.

So I discovered the sheer awesomeness of grilling. I was told that at the tender age of 26, a young man like me should know how to grill his own food. Grill them. Grill them well.

Bought some ribeye steaks, slathered them with A1 sauce, and grilled them on both sides until seared and delicious, with just a tad of pink on the inside. Have also been experimenting with sliced eggplant with olive oil, and am going to try grilling some sliced young zucchini today. I love that char-like taste on my food, too. Next I want to try some ribs slathered with sweet BBQ sauce with honey and brown sugar.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 9, 2014)

I love to grill....particularly this time of year.  Endless possibilities for good food.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 9, 2014)

007 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



The problem I am having is I already have two email addresses that I make extensive use of, and I don't know how to configure my windows 7 system to use them. Oh well, I can always call in a computer man from the shop I purchased it from. I doubt it would cost much to have them do it for me.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 9, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



There is no "configuration" needed.  Yahoo Mail, Gmail, Hotmail etc are simply websites, like this one is.  You just load the page and do it.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 9, 2014)

Jughead said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > While y'all are celebrating hump day, I'm getting ready for my "Monday".  Of course, working 4/10 shifts means I don't get a hump day.  I'm not going to complain.  I like my shift and don't care that I get Sun-Mon-Tue for a weekend...notice the _third_ day in that weekend?
> ...



Well, I get off work Sunday morning and go back Wed night.  I work a flex-shift, depending on when my first flight is assigned.  I can be in as early as 8 pm (almost never happens) or as late as midnight.  So I keep tabs on the flight schedules starting late Wed afternoon.  I actually like working graves better than any other shift.  _Hated_ mids when I was assigned to that shift.  And my days off correspond with the class schedule I teach at the Uni.  I pretty much have things set up the way I like, so I have few complaints about work.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 9, 2014)

007 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



Oh yes, been doing it for I'd say a couple of years now.

I noticed one day when I put a phone number in an email and it went blue, and I thought, "why is that a link?"  -- when I clicked on the number it opened up a box on the voice plug-in, you download that and then you have a phone icon on the left.  Plug in a headset, click on that phone icon that and it pops up a keypad.  Type or paste your number in and you hear "ringy ringy" in your ear.  Good quality, unlimited time to anywhere in North America, absolutely free.  Outgoing only, but saves LD tolls.

Your other party sees a number in Escondido, California as the calling number so you may have to tell them what your number is if you want a call back.  But other than that, very stable.  I have a bluetooth headset so I can walk around with it.

FREE I tell you.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 9, 2014)

mal said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > mal said:
> ...



No, I just put that up because the name "Noxzema" comes from "no eczema", which was its original purpose.  

Me, I'm just pouring on the calamine.

One of my favorite Lieber-Stoller lines:

"You're gonna need an ocean... (dum-dadum dum dum)
Of calamine lotion..."


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 9, 2014)

It's been a long day.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 9, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



When you set up your Hotmail, Gmail, AOL or Yahoo account(s) they give you the option of transferring mail from other existing accounts for up to 30 days.  This gives you time to notify everyone of your new email address(s).


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 9, 2014)

mal said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > mal said:
> ...



Supposedly the dry heat (infrared) saunas are supposed to be really good for treating skin conditions like eczema.
By curious happenstance I just happen to have a slightly used one for sale.......


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jul 9, 2014)

What is this thing called "work" everyone is talking about? Is it like watering flowers and stuff? Speaking of flowers, it's that time of year when it's in the upper 90's every day. I have plants that thrive in the heat but my Hydraengea's, Hibiscus and Goober Daisies will wilt if you don't give them a good soaking. It's amazing to water a wilting plant and watch it perk up before your very eyes.


----------



## Wake (Jul 9, 2014)

mal said:


> I have had had finger/hand, back of leg and midway on my arm where it folds eczema since I was a kid... Along with severe allergies.  It only happens on my fingers/thumbs these days when it does... I made the mistake of doing yard work, pulling weeds, trees etc without gloves more than once and now I am enjoying a chronic case of it on 2 fingers and both thumbs.  I am a Designer/Engineer/OM and I use my hands from computer to puck to mouse to paper to boxes all fucking day and I am honestly about to cut my hands off.
> 
> The best part about eczema is that they don't know what causes it and they can't cure it.
> 
> ...



Mal, we should talk. I suffer from eczema, and my trigger is all processed food. Seriously. Try to find out what's triggering your outbreaks. I stay away from all fast food. Most/all of the chemicals used to preserve processed food can trigger an outbreak. It's an allergic/skin hypersensitivity issue, and the thing that's making you itch is histamine. Try to find an anti-histamine that doesn't induce drowsiness. Use a Cortizone 10 Intensive Healing cream. Ever since I stopped eating processed food in favor of bananas, grapefruits, and roasted sweet potatoes and organic carrots et al, I can *control* it. 

Stress can trigger it, as well as chemicals, like those in soaps, laundry detergents, and fabric softeners. Do you know if you break out after you eat food? If so your trigger is related to food, and you then have something to work with in narrowing it down as to what's causing it. When I eat processed doughnuts, or cereal, or even a large Dr. Pepper, like clockwork it flares up within 15-30 minutes. By forgoing all of that while detoxifying your system, it can be controlled quite well, to the point of clearing up, I think.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 9, 2014)

This show is so cool, Taste of History 

[ame=http://youtu.be/Q7HxmwSExSs]A Taste of History: Weekend Warriors - YouTube[/ame]

That's a whole episode.  What he does is cook just how they did in he 18th century with history lessons and wonderful tips.   I need a walk in fireplace now


----------



## mal (Jul 9, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Nice... I might have to go over to the Westminster SwimFit... 






^Has stopped the spread and sooths... Is not reversing.

Changing diet and not drinking any booze for the time being to see of that has any affect.

Frustrating Allergies are Frustrating... At least I am not sneezing uncontrollably.

My Sister was covered head to toe in eczema. 

I shouldn't bitch about 6 finger patches. 



peace...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 9, 2014)

Jughead said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



First, dear colleague [MENTION=45739]Jughead[/MENTION]:


FOOD!

Second, for all our friends in USMB, the German for meatloaf will make you laugh:


Falscher Hasen
(False Rabbit)


Really, no kidding.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 9, 2014)

mal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > mal said:
> ...



My problem is I developed a mild case of plaque psoriasis a few years back.  The all natural creams work great for me.  The dry Colorado climate on the other hand....... Plaque psoriasis loves dry climates......


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 9, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Whelp..... guess who's up a tree again.




Have you considered chopping down all trees in, say, a 20 KM radius of your abode?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 9, 2014)

mal said:


> Java me Stat...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



Sorry, Dude, was stuck on a train between Frankfurt a.M. and Köln and needing Java myself....


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 9, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...




Stat...that actually looks really good.  Can you whip some up and overnight it to the States?   Much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 9, 2014)

Pogo said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Well, we'll see how long it takes before you cave...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 9, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Whelp..... guess who's up a tree again.
> ...



I prefer napalm and 500 pound bombs.  Who needs to do all that chopping........?  So ya lose a few houses and neighbors in the process.........  What's ones' peace of mind worth?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 9, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



Well, let me go put on my false rabbit hunting outfit...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 9, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 9, 2014)

Hello all.  We delivered our house guest back to return convoy a little while ago arriving back home around 11 a.m. MDT.  I have been spending the last hour or so trying to clean out my PM box.  If I failed to thank somebody properly please forgive me.  It was entirely inadvertent.  

So reading back for several pages trying to get the gist of what I have missed the last several days. . . . 

Hobbes may or may not come down on his own.  He may be one of those rare cats who goes up but is incapable of the return trip.

I fully understand those who are atoning for vacations.  I always needed another one after returning to work and doing all the catch up.

Eczema is a sometimes thing for me and a good OTC topical lotion usually clears it right up.  I have not been able to identify a trigger.  Psoriasis is much bigger problem for me, something I have been fighting for 30 years.

Poison Ivy is no problem for me--don't ever get it.  Could probably roll around in the stuff without harm.  But for those sensitive to it, I know it can be awful.

Sympathy to Saveliberty and all those bills--we have had some unusual ones lately too and it does rearrange the budget considerably.  Good to see Save back in the CS though.

I love Stouffers lasagna.  Never tried the meatloaf but might do that as it is one of Hombre's favorite meals.

For e-mail, I have tried them all and keep coming back to AOL.  It is about the only thing I use AOL for, but I love their e-mail system--multi screen names and effortless to cycle between them so you can use different ones for different purposes.  Excellent address book and ability to systematically organize your e-mail lists.  Unlimited mail storage with a good search feature to find old mail.  And almost unlimited ways to use different backgrounds, fonts, photos, graphics if you want to fancy things up.  Good security if you use common sense for passwords, and it scans incoming mail for viruses.  It is pretty idiot proof and it's free.

So now I have other chores to catch up on.  I can feel my stress level beginning to drop.  And that's a good feeling.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 9, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Whelp..... guess who's up a tree again.
> ...


How's about hanging a stuffed dog from the tree?


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 9, 2014)

Gee, you have a remarkable ability to cover a lot of subjects in one post foxfyre.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 9, 2014)

R.D. said:


> This show is so cool, Taste of History
> 
> A Taste of History: Weekend Warriors - YouTube
> 
> That's a whole episode.  What he does is cook just how they did in he 18th century with history lessons and wonderful tips.   I need a walk in fireplace now



Loved it!!  I wonder whether they have it on DVD?  I am so going to try that mushroom toast, as soon as I make the bread.  A friend of mine will be harvesting boletes soon and he always brings me some fresh.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 9, 2014)

If God had intended cats to climb trees, he would have given them claws...


----------



## Pogo (Jul 9, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Whelp..... guess who's up a tree again.
> ...



Hmmm... I did just get a new chainsaw... 

With the number of trees around here and the way they grow (and the rainfall), IF I could get no new trees to sprout up I can have that done by about ... 2036.

Better get started.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 9, 2014)

Wake said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > I have had had finger/hand, back of leg and midway on my arm where it folds eczema since I was a kid... Along with severe allergies.  It only happens on my fingers/thumbs these days when it does... I made the mistake of doing yard work, pulling weeds, trees etc without gloves more than once and now I am enjoying a chronic case of it on 2 fingers and both thumbs.  I am a Designer/Engineer/OM and I use my hands from computer to puck to mouse to paper to boxes all fucking day and I am honestly about to cut my hands off.
> ...



That's a worthy thought.

I don't know much about eczema but I have friends whose dogs have suffered from skin rashes, horrible itching, scratching to the point of sore pelts and hair loss.  Upon further research we seem to have found the (GMO) corn and other cheap grains that make up so much commercial dog food may have been the culprit.  Once my friend switched to Blue Buffalo brand that avoids all that crap, the skin problems ceased.

That may be your answer Mal --- quit eating all that cheap dog food and move up the chain. 

Knowing about that, I've carefully screened Hobbes' kibble (and even the canned stuff) for inordinate amounts of corn and grains, especially since cats are carnivores, not vegetarians.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 9, 2014)

Wake said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > I have had had finger/hand, back of leg and midway on my arm where it folds eczema since I was a kid... Along with severe allergies.  It only happens on my fingers/thumbs these days when it does... I made the mistake of doing yard work, pulling weeds, trees etc without gloves more than once and now I am enjoying a chronic case of it on 2 fingers and both thumbs.  I am a Designer/Engineer/OM and I use my hands from computer to puck to mouse to paper to boxes all fucking day and I am honestly about to cut my hands off.
> ...



I don't have eczema, but I do have psoriasis, and as far as I know they are pretty similar in symptoms.  Right now I have two knuckles which have opened up a bit because of psoriasis spots on them; it's incredibly annoying to feel a sting every time I bend those fingers.  Especially since one of them is my right thumb.  

I don't know if psoriasis treatments work at all for eczema.  Have you ever tried a coal tar based cream?  Those seem to work best for me.  You could also try something like Vaseline on your hand with a rubber-type glove over it for a while.

If those aren't good ideas, maybe get some fingerless gloves or very thin gloves to wear regularly?


----------



## peach174 (Jul 9, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




How about getting Hobbs a cat tree for inside the house?
Get one that is at least 7 1/2 foot tall.
I bet he would stop if you did.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 9, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



I'd have to start by cutting holes in this low ceiling... but then I do have a new chainsaw....  

Can't even use the freaking chainsaw either; after threatening to rain all day it finally sunnied-up and I went to break out then new toy.  It says to use SAE 30 oil only, *not *bar and chain oil.  NOW they tell me.  

Should have a huge label on the outside, "warning -  uses nonstandard oil".  Now I'll have to wait until I go to town again.  And I had that oil lying around until two weeks ago when I gave it away. 

Hobbes, he's just an explorer.  He's going to go outside and roam no matter what.  If I go out to clear the land he's always there following me, pouncing every time I pull a weed up.  

The big black dog from across the street came by barking at me.  He's the only one from over there that isn't friendly.  When I chased him off he went up the hill towards where Hobbes is, so I had to follow him up that way and chase him away from there too.  Got up to where Hobbes is, and he's just sitting in his limb, _sleeping_.

It pisses me off because I hire him to be a mouser, and he's not showing up for work.  Then again as long as that goes on he isn't getting his food paycheck either...


----------



## 007 (Jul 9, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> It's been a long day.......


Sure has... and another that hasn't gone very well...


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 9, 2014)

Hey it's good to be back home again,
Sometimes this old farm feels like a long-lost friend,
and hey it's good to be back home again!

Heard John Denver sing that once at a concert.  We made it back home with no problems and arrived at about 1430.  Traffic and the roads around Chicago were terrible just like they always are but we sailed through and made good time getting home.  I wasn't going to pick up the hound dogs from the kennel until tomorrow but I couldn't stand it any longer and went and sprang them from their compound.  You would think they would have been thrilled to see me but it was Mrs. BBD that got all the doggie licks and tail wags.  I'll have to remember that when they look to me for a treat.  The trip was very nice, the RV seems to be perfectly fine and except for a couple of skeeter bites and being tired life is very good.  I should have used bug spray but didn't think of it.  I have to say it again, if you ever get the notion to roam a bit, by all means take a trip to Shipshewana, IN.  Very nice place and not your typical tourist trap.  If quilting is your thing, then by all means you have to go there.  It's like the "Motherland" for quilters.  Mrs. BBD found all sorts of neat stuff not available to her in this area.  My intention was to read a couple of books on this trip.  Hate to mention it but I didn't even crack the cover of them.  Oh well, time for a long hot shower and maybe a little early bed time tonight.  I've got a few things to do tomorrow but I will try to post a couple of interesting photos if I have time.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 9, 2014)

From Spaceweather.com, which I went to for details on yesterday's solar flare burst:

>> ELECTRIC-BLUE SUNRISE: Yesterday morning in Russia, the sunrise was electric-blue. Bright bands of noctilucent clouds zig-zagged like lightning across the twilight sky, continuing a two-day display that has delighted observers across northern Europe. Michael Zavyalov sends this picture taken July 8th from the city of Yaroslavl: ​



... NLCs are Earth's highest clouds. Seeded by "meteor smoke," they form at the edge of space 83 km above Earth's surface. When sunlight hits the tiny ice crystals that make up these clouds, they glow electric blue.
In the northern hemisphere, July is the best month to see them. NLCs appear during summer because that is when water molecules are wafted up from the lower atmosphere to mix with the meteor smoke. That is also, ironically, when the upper atmosphere is coldest, allowing the ice crystals of NLCs to form.

The natural habitat of noctilucent clouds is the Arctic Circle. In recent years, however, they have spread to lower latitudes with sightings as far south as Utah and Colorado. This will likely happen in 2014 as well. Observing tips: Look west 30 to 60 minutes after sunset when the Sun has dipped 6o to 16o below the horizon. If you see blue-white tendrils zig-zagging across the sky, you may have spotted a noctilucent cloud. <<​


----------



## Jughead (Jul 9, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Hey it's good to be back home again,
> Sometimes this old farm feels like a long-lost friend,
> and hey it's good to be back home again!
> 
> Heard John Denver sing that once at a concert.  We made it back home with no problems and arrived at about 1430.  Traffic and the roads around Chicago were terrible just like they always are but we sailed through and made good time getting home.  I wasn't going to pick up the hound dogs from the kennel until tomorrow but I couldn't stand it any longer and went and sprang them from their compound.  You would think they would have been thrilled to see me but it was Mrs. BBD that got all the doggie licks and tail wags.  I'll have to remember that when they look to me for a treat.  The trip was very nice, the RV seems to be perfectly fine and except for a couple of skeeter bites and being tired life is very good.  I should have used bug spray but didn't think of it.  I have to say it again, if you ever get the notion to roam a bit, by all means take a trip to Shipshewana, IN.  Very nice place and not your typical tourist trap.  If quilting is your thing, then by all means you have to go there.  It's like the "Motherland" for quilters.  Mrs. BBD found all sorts of neat stuff not available to her in this area.  My intention was to read a couple of books on this trip.  Hate to mention it but I didn't even crack the cover of them.  Oh well, time for a long hot shower and maybe a little early bed time tonight.  I've got a few things to do tomorrow but I will try to post a couple of interesting photos if I have time.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AVDUsklkkQ]Home sweet Home By Carrie underwood - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 9, 2014)

I am positive Thursday will be a good day for me.  How much of a good day do you need me to share?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 9, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > mal said:
> ...



For my psoriasis I use TriDerma Psoriasis Control, all natural, no Cortisone or Parabens.  Works like a charm for me, a couple of applications and the psoriasis disappears for weeks.  And there's no discernible odor associated with the cream. 
I know that different "remedies" work for some but not others with varying degrees of effectiveness but if it helps......


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 9, 2014)

Had a customer come in this afternoon very gun shy of salespersons.  It is understandable that people are wary of car sales people.  It is a big decision that is both expensive and long term.

He had not been to a car lot before Tuesday, when he experienced two bad sales people. Said he always bought from his uncle when the uncle was ready to get a new one.  Lots of questions.

It is actually easier when customers ask questions, because you learn more about their needs and concerns.  You can better serve them.  So lots of more questions and he starts saying so many positive things about his visit with me I could hardly believe it.

He is suppose to return Thursday and I would be very surprised if he doesn't buy.  It is a very nice 2012 Malibu I found at the auction with a great carfax and overall condition.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 9, 2014)

Ringel, have you checked your avie's skin condition recently?  Might want that looked at.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 9, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Hey it's good to be back home again,
> Sometimes this old farm feels like a long-lost friend,
> and hey it's good to be back home again!
> 
> Heard John Denver sing that once at a concert.  We made it back home with no problems and arrived at about 1430.  Traffic and the roads around Chicago were terrible just like they always are but we sailed through and made good time getting home.  I wasn't going to pick up the hound dogs from the kennel until tomorrow but I couldn't stand it any longer and went and sprang them from their compound.  You would think they would have been thrilled to see me but it was Mrs. BBD that got all the doggie licks and tail wags.  I'll have to remember that when they look to me for a treat.  The trip was very nice, the RV seems to be perfectly fine and except for a couple of skeeter bites and being tired life is very good.  I should have used bug spray but didn't think of it.  I have to say it again, if you ever get the notion to roam a bit, by all means take a trip to Shipshewana, IN.  Very nice place and not your typical tourist trap.  If quilting is your thing, then by all means you have to go there.  It's like the "Motherland" for quilters.  Mrs. BBD found all sorts of neat stuff not available to her in this area.  My intention was to read a couple of books on this trip.  Hate to mention it but I didn't even crack the cover of them.  Oh well, time for a long hot shower and maybe a little early bed time tonight.  I've got a few things to do tomorrow but I will try to post a couple of interesting photos if I have time.



Come on out to Colorado.  You could try some of our more "scenic" roads.....











Just not in your RV........


----------



## Mertex (Jul 9, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> I am positive Thursday will be a good day for me.  How much of a good day do you need me to share?



As much as you want......(nice kitty on avatar)....


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 9, 2014)

Looking forward to a return visit with Garden of the Gods.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 9, 2014)

My granddaughter has added meow to her vocabulary.  Wish I didn't stink at posting videos.  Very cute.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 9, 2014)

You have a nice errrr... kitty avie too Mertex.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 9, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Hey it's good to be back home again,
> ...


Reminds me of some of the big rig drivers who head out to places like India to do contract work. Some of the roads there are downright dangerous, they are death traps. Far worse than the pics you posted.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 9, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Looking forward to a return visit with Garden of the Gods.



GOG, North and South Cheyenne Canyons, Will Rodgers Shrine of the Sun, NORAD, Cave of the Winds, Palmer Park, Old Colorado City, Pikes Peak, Florrisant Fossil Beds, Woodland Park, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 9, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Seen those roads also.  These roads specifically state 4wheel drive only, no vehicles over a certain length/height and many are closed during the winter months.  So unlike those death roads only vehicular traffic designed to handle those type roads are allowed.  Used to not be that way.......  I know......


----------



## Pogo (Jul 9, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> What is this thing called "work" everyone is talking about? Is it like watering flowers and stuff? Speaking of flowers, it's that time of year when it's in the upper 90's every day. I have plants that thrive in the heat but my Hydraengea's, Hibiscus and Goober Daisies will wilt if you don't give them a good soaking. It's amazing to water a wilting plant and watch it perk up before your very eyes.



Weird.  Hasn't been out of the mid-70s here.  I'm kinda waiting on my tomatoes to ripen already.  They're still green.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 9, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Looking forward to a return visit with Garden of the Gods.
> ...



There was a very neat little artsy town near there I want spend more time in.  I wouldn't be happy at NORAD unless they let me launch something...

Pikes Peak and the Fossil Beds sound like me.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 9, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> What is this thing called "work" everyone is talking about? Is it like watering flowers and stuff? Speaking of flowers, it's that time of year when it's in the upper 90's every day. I have plants that thrive in the heat but my Hydraengea's, Hibiscus and Goober Daisies will wilt if you don't give them a good soaking. It's amazing to water a wilting plant and watch it perk up before your very eyes.



Hydrangea really are amazing going from wilt to recovery.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 9, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



You were most likely up in Manitou Springs, both that and Old Colorado City border GOG (Garden of the Gods).  There's also the Cog Railway and Barr Trail that originate in Manitou and go up to the top of Pikes Peak.  
South Cheyenne Canyon has Seven Falls, a real tourist trap but North Cheyenne Canyon is awesome with loads of climbing and trails.  It's paved up to Lower Gold Camp road which eventually comes out at old Colorado City.  
It was the primary route up to Cripple Creek during the gold rush period.  Upper Gold Camp is closed except for hiking, tunnel #3 caved in decades ago and they never reopened the tunnel.


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 10, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Morning Coffee Mates. Absolutely nothing on my schedule today...except to keep one of my kittens out of the fireplace. She's fascinated by it. WTF?



She must've heard this song...

 [ame=http://youtu.be/k_mpaF5-SlU]Chim Chim Cher-ee (from "Mary Poppins") - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 10, 2014)

Pogo said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > I have had had finger/hand, back of leg and midway on my arm where it folds eczema since I was a kid... Along with severe allergies. It only happens on my fingers/thumbs these days when it does... I made the mistake of doing yard work, pulling weeds, trees etc without gloves more than once and now I am enjoying a chronic case of it on 2 fingers and both thumbs. I am a Designer/Engineer/OM and I use my hands from computer to puck to mouse to paper to boxes all fucking day and I am honestly about to cut my hands off.
> ...


I have a large patch on my arm this week.  Hope yours heals faster than mine!

 [ame=http://youtu.be/ZRfRITVdz4k]The Coasters - Poison Ivy (Original) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex (Jul 10, 2014)

I look forward to tomorrow....hope I can spend more time here....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 10, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Hey it's good to be back home again,
> ...



There is a road that leads out of a small town called "Ouray", and that road winds around a steep mountain pass for about 10 miles until you hit the Million Dollar Highway (well, actually, that deadly road is part of the Million Dollar Highway) - the scariest moment of my life driving that stretch of road.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 10, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheilas friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Beckis hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and friend Tracy,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Stat's aunt,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel
Ollie, Mrs O and family in the loss of their Angie,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, Sunshine, Jake and Hobbes.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.   This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 10, 2014)

Good morning, everyone, and a good Thursday to you. Only one more day until TGIF!

The *Helpers in Uniform*   series continues.



No. 1:







NYPD: 





> Police Commissioner Thomas F. Murphy (R) drinking coffee in locker room of Police Aviation Bureau with officers, 1951.



Source.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 10, 2014)

No. 2: 







Hawthorne (California) Police "Coffee with a Cop" program.

Source.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 10, 2014)

And today's coffee funnies:








From the past:








Lol:








And, learning some manners in France (lol):







 [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION]


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 10, 2014)

Song for Thursday!

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97jIQGbGql0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97jIQGbGql0[/ame]

And a bonus song! 

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1YxczPEPrs"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1YxczPEPrs[/ame]


----------



## Jughead (Jul 10, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


I've been on some mountain side roads in a foreign country where there is no railing, and the road has two way traffic. The problem occurs when you hit a blind curve, where at times the road is reduced to only one lane, even with the two way traffic. I was unable to see oncoming traffic, but was told to honk before I hit the curve, and was told that all would be ok. That is not too reassuring if the other driver coming around the turn forgets to honk. Apparently there are fatalities there every year.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 10, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




For me, it was hell on wheels, cuz we had just finished 4th of July festivities in Ouray, went around a bend around midnight, a big 18-wheeler who knew the terrain was honking behind, and I almost drove the truck off the cliff. It was horrifying. NO signs before warning of dangerous curves, nothing.  It was, I think, the scariest moment of my life.


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 10, 2014)

mal said:


> I have had had finger/hand, back of leg and midway on my arm where it folds eczema since I was a kid... Along with severe allergies. It only happens on my fingers/thumbs these days when it does... I made the mistake of doing yard work, pulling weeds, trees etc without gloves more than once and now I am enjoying a chronic case of it on 2 fingers and both thumbs. I am a Designer/Engineer/OM and I use my hands from computer to puck to mouse to paper to boxes all fucking day and I am honestly about to cut my hands off.
> 
> The best part about eczema is that they don't know what causes it and they can't cure it.
> 
> ...



Somewhere the other day, I read that hydrogen peroxide was good for allergic skin reactions. I've never tried it, but you never know. I've always used it to kill bacteria on wounds, and it works. Maybe I should try it on my arm that looks like a bumpy beet from poison ivy or something.  

 Anyway, best wishes and hope it gets better.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 10, 2014)

Wow, windows 7 at high definition has certainly improved my viewing.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 10, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> And today's coffee funnies:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








They left out the outer ranges:

"Salut chère, tu es ravissante aujourd'hui" ..... _Gratuit_

"Mmmfff" ........ _15 &#8364;_


----------



## Pogo (Jul 10, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Went on a road like that last pic in Ireland -- not with that kind of mountain range but a cliff with a steeper drop, steep enough we could see the last car way down there that didn't quite stay on the road.  We saw that and both took our seatbelts off.  What a great drive.  One-lane dirt roads were pretty common; you didn't build up a lot of speed  but when something came the other way it was time to get creative.  Love those roads.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 10, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Been there, done that, too. ONE LANE dirt road for 12 miles in mountainous terrain and in a Corvette, with huge trucks on the road coming our way. Yes, honking before curves is mandatory, if you want to survive the thrill of it all, which it was.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 10, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Wow, windows 7 at high definition has certainly improved my viewing.



And your PC probably seems much faster?? My new W-7 PC is. Of course it hasn't had 6 years to accumulate garbage from Internet browsing, that is planted into our systems..


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 10, 2014)

mal said:


> I have had had finger/hand, back of leg and midway on my arm where it folds eczema since I was a kid... Along with severe allergies.  It only happens on my fingers/thumbs these days when it does... I made the mistake of doing yard work, pulling weeds, trees etc without gloves more than once and now I am enjoying a chronic case of it on 2 fingers and both thumbs.  I am a Designer/Engineer/OM and I use my hands from computer to puck to mouse to paper to boxes all fucking day and I am honestly about to cut my hands off.
> 
> The best part about eczema is that they don't know what causes it and they can't cure it.
> 
> ...



 [MENTION=18755]mal[/MENTION]

I don't mean to make you type more but have you ever had your thyroid checked?  There are a multitude of underlying symptoms associated with thyroid disease including skin issues.  Peeling skin.

I went to a lecture the other night and now I'm obsessed with learning more about it.  Hope you feel better at any rate.

Causes of eczema


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 10, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Oh good grief, I would hate that!  Just like this thing:


Yuk.


----------



## BluesMistress (Jul 10, 2014)

It's Thursday ~ Wishing You Peace


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 10, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Hey it's good to be back home again,
> ...



for a real thrill, do them in the winter


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 10, 2014)

Good morning, Coffee Shop crew.  Here is a photo of Mrs. BBD and her new-found friend, Kate.  Kate gave us a 30 minute ride around town in the Amish buggy and a barn tour where lots of other horses were housed.  It was fun and we both enjoyed it a lot.  BTW, just so you don't make a mistake, Mrs. BBD is the one on the left!


----------



## BluesMistress (Jul 10, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



I've been here.....


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 10, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Good morning, Coffee Shop crew.  Here is a photo of Mrs. BBD and her new-found friend, Kate.  Kate gave us a 30 minute ride around town in the Amish buggy and a barn tour where lots of other horses were housed.  It was fun and we both enjoyed it a lot.  BTW, just so you don't make a mistake, Mrs. BBD is the one on the left!



She's lovely.  Kate too.

Looks like a good weekend was had by all.!


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 10, 2014)

BluesMistress said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



on coming traffic is a bitch


----------



## 007 (Jul 10, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> BluesMistress said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


That makes me CRINGE just to look at the PICTURE...


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 10, 2014)

007 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > BluesMistress said:
> ...



i think he may need to do a little touch up on the right quarter panels and doors.    probably even some clean up on the drivers seat


----------



## 007 (Jul 10, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



The picture looks too old to be photoshoped. The Jeep looks like about a 68-70, somewhere in there, WHO would have been dumb enough to do that? It looks to me to be inches from falling off... absolutely insane.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 10, 2014)

007 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



how did someone get out of the car to take the picture.    more than likely, while it isn't photoshopped, it probablly was staged.  more than likely that is a very intense section of an otherwisw more managable trail.  where i grew up there was a fire road to the top of this mountain called high mountain.  most of the road was pretty easy driving, but there was one section that was washed out.  there was about a 30' section that had a straight drop off of about 150'.  going down the hill your left tire was right on the edge of the drop off and you right was slightly on the uphill embankment.  So you were tilted maybe 10- 15 degrees to the left.  sitting in the driver seat you were looking directly over the edge.    we used to always take picture there because it looked really intense.   once you got past that section it was a regular dirt road through the woods.


----------



## 007 (Jul 10, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...


I'm not ashamed in the slightest to admit it... I'd need a clean change of drawers... 

I've done my share of 4-wheelin' too. Drove in some pretty insane spots out in Montana with my old '64 GMC, 4x4. Up streams, on steep hill sides hanging out the door with the throttle pulled out... OH, one time after doing that the engine was losing power, and I noticed the middle of the hood was starting to discolor. Opened to the hood to find the engine on fire. It had an old oil bathe air cleaner on it, and I'd driven it at such a steep angle that oil ran out of the air cleaner on top of the engine. The engine was a 305 ci, GMC, V6, looked like a 348/409 with the rams horn valve covers, except the spark plugs when in the top of the heads. The oil hit the spark plugs, caused a spark and caught the engine on fire. Had to give up my shirt to put the fire out.

I'm just not real fond of sheer drop offs.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 10, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 10, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



The back door opens on the Jeep.  At any rate, You'd have to have some pretty important business up there to be there in the first place.  Or a death wish.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 10, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



There are jeep tours that take people up these trails as well as trail clubs and individuals.  Trails are categorized as easy, moderate and difficult.
That one in the picture is Black Bear Pass, only about a mile of it is considered difficult.  At some of the switchbacks even short base jeeps have to do 3 point turns to navigate the switchbacks.  I think the last accident resulting in death was in 2004 when a couple died when their jeep went over the edge and fell 900 feet.
Here's a writeup on the trail:
Black Bear Pass | Telluride Colorado Off-Road Trails | Trails.com 
It's not a trail for the faint of heart........


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jul 10, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



It's not a trail for those who value their lives...
I don't care that the last deaths were a decade ago, I would _never_ go on that.


----------



## 007 (Jul 10, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


I wouldn't either. That looks precarious at best, just plain unsafe. I don't have that big of a lust for a thrill to suspend my better judgement to that degree.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 10, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



trails like that i've done.   intense yes, but that other pic is pure insanity


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 10, 2014)

Here's the Kendall Mountain trail overlooking Silverton Colorado, a really cool 1880s vintage silver town.






There's the Durango & Silverton narrowgage railroad, old steam train that offers many tour packages for those without a death wish.....


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 10, 2014)

Good morning all.  Was up into the wee hours this morning catching up on mandatory chores and slept in a looooong time this morning.  And it was wonderful.  Now regrouping in advance of taking my aunt on a medical taxi run, and then expect the routine to settle in to something akin to normal for awhile.  I need some normal routine.

As a kid I was pretty adventuresome on those high narrow mountain roads--some you had to send a passenger walking ahead to peek around the corner to make sure nothing was coming before making the turn--absolutely no way for two vehicles to pass each other at some points so as somebody said earlier, you have to be creative.  I can't say I enjoy them.  It's pretty white knuckle for me.

Hope everybody is having a good Thursday.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 10, 2014)

On this day in history, July 10, 1821, the United States took possession of its newly bought territory of Florida from Spain.  

July 10, 1890, Wyoming is admitted as the 44th U.S. state.  

July 10, 1962,  Telstar, the world's first communications satellite, is launched into orbit--seems like we've had them forever doesn't it?  

And July 10, 1965, the Rolling Stones launched their first #1 album: "I can't Get no Satisfaction" and the rest, as they say, is history.  In the same year a recording, along with many other items, was sent into space to introduce us Earth people to an alien civilization who might intercept Voyager.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpZ3dVpE_pY]I Can't Get No Satisfaction by The Rolling Stones - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 10, 2014)

Going to the doctor again this afternoon.  Any bets on what color the new cast is?  Or maybe (pray pray pray) he'll just take this one off and not put a new one on?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 10, 2014)

Anyone up for some mountain camping?


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 10, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...


Ask Bloodrock about some ordinary roads in northern West Virginia. We call them WV Turnpikes and they're so scary you want to drive with your eyes closed.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 10, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Anyone up for some mountain camping?



short answer:  no.  

long answer:  hell no.


----------



## BluesMistress (Jul 10, 2014)

007 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I've been on a road much like this. It was the GPS Bitch that took me there. It's called Bear Mountain. Several have died on it including James Kim of Microsoft in 06'. It took over 7 hours for a 21 mile shortcut to the Oregon Coast. It was CrAzY


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 10, 2014)

Here is the perfect vehicle for 007.  It's got four-wheel drive, doesn't use a lot of gas, and can be driven year round.

In conversation with an Amish fellow I met in Shipshewana named Ezrah, the horse would cost you about $2,000.00.  The buggy would cost you about $5,000.00.  The buggy has lights powered by battery so it can be used at night and it also has a LP gas tank that stores under the driver's seat so it can be heated in the winter.  Some Amish communities allow for rubber rimmed wheels but some Amish communities insist on steel rimmed wheels.  Women drive the buggies as well as men.  You also have to get a license tag from the state that is displayed on the back of the buggy.  The tag cost $60.00 a year.  Most places where the Amish shop have a hitching post outside so the horses can be tied when they are inside shopping.  This particular buggy is in the rear parking lot of a bank and it's adjacent to the RV parking lot across the street from the Blue Gate Theater where I was parked when I took this photo.  I was surprised to see so many Amish folks going into and out of the bank.  The Amish also ride bicycles a lot too.  One other thing of interest I found out is that the Amish obtain a lot of the horses they use to pull the buggies from race tracks when they are retired from racing or if the horse turns out to not be fast enough for racing.  They almost always use Standard bred horses to pull their buggies but now and then you will see a draft horse of some breed being used.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 10, 2014)

BluesMistress said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Worst thing that ever happened to me was on what was a normal 2 lane mountain pass with a sheer wall of rock on one side and a steep drop off on the other. Now this properly paved with one of those 1' high steel barriers on the outside so you would imagine that it was relatively safe. 

It was broad daylight and I was actually enjoying the drive and the view and we were on the downhill part having passed the summit. I came around a corner and there right in front of me were two massive dump trucks side by side coming uphill.  One of them had obviously decided to overtake the other on the uphill but hadn't completed the pass yet and was in my lane heading right at me. I slammed on the brakes and I knew I wasn't going to be able to stop in time. 

The driver of the truck being passed must have either have been going really slowly or actually stopped when he saw me because the gap opened on his side so I swerved into his lane (more stopping distance equals slower impact speed) and then I realized that there was an opening appearing behind the overtaking truck and I swerved back into that.

It all took a fraction of a second and I was reacting rather than thinking about what I was doing. My adrenaline was off the charts and I was literally shaking. I pulled over into the next rest stop. I never want to go through that again. Once was more than enough, thank you.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 10, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


If by getting creative you mean ditching the car and high tailing it on foot, then yeah ... sounds like a plan ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 10, 2014)

Yup, even girls can have fun in Colorado........


----------



## Jughead (Jul 10, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


Nothing like having your life flash before your eyes for a thrill ...


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 10, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Anyone up for some mountain camping?



They're crazy.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 10, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



That has to be a photoshop.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 10, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Anyone up for some mountain camping?



i've done that. actually it was more in a hammock type sleeper, not so much a tent.   on a plus side, while camping, you don't have to worry about a bear getting your food.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 10, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Going to the doctor again this afternoon.  Any bets on what color the new cast is?  Or maybe (pray pray pray) he'll just take this one off and not put a new one on?



Maybe split the difference and go with velcro removable cast?


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 10, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone up for some mountain camping?
> ...



No, the bears just wait at the bottom for food to fall out of the wrappers...


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 10, 2014)

I don't bloody believe it. I have been offline for three hours and I thought my new computer had gone wrong. Then I tried the old computer and that did not go online either. So I figured it must be my modem. But then I calmed down and thought it might be the server. Well I waited half an hour then tried again and now it is working.

After all that I tried to install Wolfenstein the new order, only to discover that I do not have the activation code. There is a blank space in the accompanying booklet where the code is supposed to be.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 10, 2014)

Here is our Train Depot in Benson, AZ.
Main street.






Here is our City's Welcome Sign






And this is our Elementary/High School
Those are tennis courts in the background where I play tennis in the winter. It's too hot in the summer for me. 






And the outside of our VFW Post.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 10, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> I don't bloody believe it. I have been offline for three hours and I thought my new computer had gone wrong. Then I tried the old computer and that did not go online either. So I figured it must be my modem. But then I calmed down and thought it might be the server. Well I waited half an hour then tried again and now it is working.
> 
> After all that I tried to install Wolfenstein the new order, only to discover that I do not have the activation code. There is a blank space in the accompanying booklet where the code is supposed to be.



I went with Steam, some of my old favorites won't work on win 7.  Yeah I had to repurchase them but at a discounted price and they stay updated on steam.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 10, 2014)

BluesMistress said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



No shit, I have been in places like that.

Also travelled some roads in the Provence (France) that weren't fit for man nor beast...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 10, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



A chainsaw would get Hobbes out of a tree, surely.  At least, it would make the tree more accessible to you in order to save him.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 10, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Here's the Kendall Mountain trail overlooking Silverton Colorado, a really cool 1880s vintage silver town.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On the road out of Denver heading for Golden there is a railway museum with some really cool exhibits. 

Great Afternoon - Review of Colorado Railroad Museum, Golden, CO - TripAdvisor

I recommend looking through the slideshow on that link. The one steam engine really does have 6' diameter wheels.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 10, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I don't bloody believe it. I have been offline for three hours and I thought my new computer had gone wrong. Then I tried the old computer and that did not go online either. So I figured it must be my modem. But then I calmed down and thought it might be the server. Well I waited half an hour then tried again and now it is working.
> ...



I have still got my win xp computer running, and I even have an old one with win 98 to play very old games on.

But I won't be bothering with those now because I finally found the registration number for wolfenstein the new order. It was concealed under a silver strip that you have to scrape off to reveal the number. But it took me a bloody hour of surfing the web  to find that out. I found it on a forum where someone had the same problem.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 10, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > I have had had finger/hand, back of leg and midway on my arm where it folds eczema since I was a kid... Along with severe allergies. It only happens on my fingers/thumbs these days when it does... I made the mistake of doing yard work, pulling weeds, trees etc without gloves more than once and now I am enjoying a chronic case of it on 2 fingers and both thumbs. I am a Designer/Engineer/OM and I use my hands from computer to puck to mouse to paper to boxes all fucking day and I am honestly about to cut my hands off.
> ...



Hi, Becki!  Have you ever tried a plantain poultice?

Plantain, And How to Make A Spit Poultice | Natural Health by Karen

HOW TO MAKE A POULTICE FOR SKIN INFECTIONS AND MORE!


----------



## peach174 (Jul 10, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Here's the Kendall Mountain trail overlooking Silverton Colorado, a really cool 1880s vintage silver town.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I loved riding on that train when I lived in Colo. 
I got a record album with the song about the Train.
I still love this song.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 10, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Anyone up for some mountain camping?



No.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 10, 2014)

Now for the more lighthearted Colorado events/attractions.......

Manitou Springs Emma Crawford Coffin Races


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 10, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Here is the perfect vehicle for 007.  It's got four-wheel drive, doesn't use a lot of gas, and can be driven year round.
> 
> In conversation with an Amish fellow I met in Shipshewana named Ezrah, the horse would cost you about $2,000.00.  The buggy would cost you about $5,000.00.  The buggy has lights powered by battery so it can be used at night and it also has a LP gas tank that stores under the driver's seat so it can be heated in the winter.  Some Amish communities allow for rubber rimmed wheels but some Amish communities insist on steel rimmed wheels.  Women drive the buggies as well as men.  You also have to get a license tag from the state that is displayed on the back of the buggy.  The tag cost $60.00 a year.  Most places where the Amish shop have a hitching post outside so the horses can be tied when they are inside shopping.  This particular buggy is in the rear parking lot of a bank and it's adjacent to the RV parking lot across the street from the Blue Gate Theater where I was parked when I took this photo.  I was surprised to see so many Amish folks going into and out of the bank.  The Amish also ride bicycles a lot too.  One other thing of interest I found out is that the Amish obtain a lot of the horses they use to pull the buggies from race tracks when they are retired from racing or if the horse turns out to not be fast enough for racing.  They almost always use Standard bred horses to pull their buggies but now and then you will see a draft horse of some breed being used.



Standard Bred is kinda like driving a sporty sedan, sleek and stylish, but still practical.


----------



## 007 (Jul 10, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Here is the perfect vehicle for 007.  It's got four-wheel drive, doesn't use a lot of gas, and can be driven year round.
> 
> In conversation with an Amish fellow I met in Shipshewana named Ezrah, the horse would cost you about $2,000.00.  The buggy would cost you about $5,000.00.  The buggy has lights powered by battery so it can be used at night and it also has a LP gas tank that stores under the driver's seat so it can be heated in the winter.  Some Amish communities allow for rubber rimmed wheels but some Amish communities insist on steel rimmed wheels.  Women drive the buggies as well as men.  You also have to get a license tag from the state that is displayed on the back of the buggy.  The tag cost $60.00 a year.  Most places where the Amish shop have a hitching post outside so the horses can be tied when they are inside shopping.  This particular buggy is in the rear parking lot of a bank and it's adjacent to the RV parking lot across the street from the Blue Gate Theater where I was parked when I took this photo.  I was surprised to see so many Amish folks going into and out of the bank.  The Amish also ride bicycles a lot too.  One other thing of interest I found out is that the Amish obtain a lot of the horses they use to pull the buggies from race tracks when they are retired from racing or if the horse turns out to not be fast enough for racing.  They almost always use Standard bred horses to pull their buggies but now and then you will see a draft horse of some breed being used.


There's lots of Amish around here too, pard. One Sunday when I was headed over to my son's place I must of passed 20 of those buggies full of Amish. I can only figure they were all headed to church, since they hold their church in each other's houses, a different house each Sunday. I don't mind passing them on a little back road, but all the horse dung is a little much...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 10, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Now for the more lighthearted Colorado events/attractions.......
> 
> Manitou Springs Emma Crawford Coffin Races




Coffin races?!?!?!?


Wow... bet people are just dying to compete in that...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 10, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Oh lordy, we lived in W VA for four months in the mid 80's and it was white knuckle time for me whenever we went anywhere the whole time.  And we were going pretty much the whole time, especially on weekends.   Folks out there not only were driving on impossible roads but the only speed they knew was 'bat out of hell' and faster than that.  And a lot of the paved roads were fascinating in that they were only paved in the middle so you could keep one side of our car on pavement to keep you from getting stuck in the mud during the frequent heavy down pours.  Absolutely gorgeous country though.  I am so glad we did it.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Now for the more lighthearted Colorado events/attractions.......
> ...



Nice to see they have recovered from the flooding !---( best chiropractor in the world has a walk in office there--10 bucks. )  for the whole treatment--( not 10$ a pop ).


----------



## Mertex (Jul 10, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > What is this thing called "work" everyone is talking about? Is it like watering flowers and stuff? Speaking of flowers, it's that time of year when it's in the upper 90's every day. I have plants that thrive in the heat but my Hydraengea's, Hibiscus and Goober Daisies will wilt if you don't give them a good soaking. It's amazing to water a wilting plant and watch it perk up before your very eyes.
> ...



They're still green?  My tomato plants are almost giving out....I've had so many turn red all at the same time.  I chopped a bunch of them and froze them, I've made tons of salsa and even made some pickled green tomatoes...you need some of our sun.

It's been really hot today....in the 90's and we're supposed to get some rain...but it doesn't look like it to me....

Start making "green fried tomatoes" - they are delicious.


----------



## CeeCee (Jul 10, 2014)

Okay Gracie...I'm in the coffee shop!

Hello to everyone in here, while I m waiting for Gracie I'll have a skinny Mocha latte!


----------



## Gracie (Jul 10, 2014)

Hey guys! I told CeeCee to come have some coffee with youse guys, so I hope she does.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 10, 2014)

Oh, there you are!! lol!


----------



## Gracie (Jul 10, 2014)

Is this skinny enough?


----------



## Gracie (Jul 10, 2014)

Speaking of 'maters....mine are kinda pale orange right now. Soon they will be red.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 10, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> Okay Gracie...I'm in the coffee shop!
> 
> Hello to everyone in here, while I m waiting for Gracie I'll have a skinny Mocha latte!



Be nice to this one y'all --- she's well connected:


----------



## Gracie (Jul 10, 2014)

CeeCee is cool. I met her awhile back while on vacation here, lol. So...I brought her with me this time when I got "home" here.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Pogo (Jul 10, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



You mean I could fell a smaller tree and then use it to pole vault up to him?

Hmm... might try that.

He's up there still - I went up with his bright orange food bowl and waved it around yelling "CRUNCHIES!" -- he did get the idea but as before his only solution was to move laterally on branches.  

He's still out there trying to figure it out.  So is the bowl.  He's been through at least two rainstorms up there.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 10, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



[Emphasis added]

That is so true, and flying over that beautiful area in a small plane was a thrill I'll never forget. I spent two months there and loved every day.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 10, 2014)

Pogo said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



When the cat gets hungry enough it will come down.


----------



## CeeCee (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks Gracie, it's perfect!


----------



## CeeCee (Jul 10, 2014)

Also...I couldn't quote you because it had a URL in it and I have to have 15 posts to do that or something like that.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 10, 2014)

Pogo said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I actually empathise with him, being quite frightened of heights myself.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 10, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I know the area pretty well.  we used to do a lot of 4 wheeling in the GW national forest, seneca rocks and eve some in the wayne national forest.  plus I've done a fair about of bike riding through the area.   Some amazing hiking in W Va too.  Spruce knob, you would never even think you were on the East coast


----------



## 007 (Jul 10, 2014)

Pogo said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


OK... I think that there's the outside chance that Hobbes is a cat that is actually afraid of heights. Stranger things have happened. He climbs the tree not thinking of getting back down, then he's stuck.

So the way I see it, you have two choices, Pogo, one, keep letting him outside and this happens over and over and over, or, keep him inside.

What is the problem with just keeping him inside... to avoid this?

All it would take is one time for my cat to do that, and she wouldn't go outside. They're just too precious.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 10, 2014)

BluesMistress said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


There is only one way the driver could have got out to take that picture. Must have crawled out through the hatchback, and climbed over the vehicle. It's obvious the vehicle could not advance, the only way out is to put it in reverse, and back away slowly. Better yet, leave the vehicle, and walk away on foot. Most important though, if this pic hasn't been photoshopped, the driver needs to be evaluated for inability to distinguish between risk taking, and having suicidal tendencies.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Montrovant (Jul 10, 2014)

007 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



While I agree that making him an inside cat is a good solution, there are some negatives involved.  Destroyed furniture, whining and crying to go outside, and having to deal with a frequently used litterbox all come to mind.

Of course, those things might be worth the peace of mind knowing he isn't stuck up a tree yet again.


----------



## 007 (Jul 10, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


I've had cats for over 40 years. Not one piece of destroyed furniture, and never heard whining or crying to go outside. Give them something to scratch that they know they can scratch and like to scratch, and they'll scratch that and nothing else. Liter box? I use clumping liter and scoop it out daily. It's clean, never smells, I'm happy, the cat is happy.

Have you ever had a cat?


----------



## LadySunshine (Jul 10, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> Thanks Gracie, it's perfect!



Hey, CeeCee !  Gracie left the bread crumbs out for me to follow, and here I am , too.   I am still wandering around kind of lost-like; but having a great time exploring, in any case.  
Checking out some of the forums next.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Pogo (Jul 10, 2014)

007 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Guys I appreciate the concern but no I'm not concerned with furniture or litter.  He litters inside whether he goes out or not, so that's a nonissue, and the furniture is old and easily replaced.  The whining doesn't really bother me either.  The reality is he's an explorer and even if I try to keep him in he'll find a way out eventually --- and if he's been kept in a long time when he does break out, I figure the chances are he's gonna roam further afield -- perhaps vertically -- to make up for lost time.  Plus, putting all that energy and attention into keeping him in would in a way imprison ME.  I like to go in and out at will as well.

I'm really counting on what BBD said - that when he gets hungry enough he'll come down, and after sending rescue personnel up there twice already, this is just something he's got to teach himself.  Once he gets over this dilemma, if he doesn't have the sense to not climb again he'll at least have the experience of descending.  And I watched him working on descent recently on a smaller tree.

I figure this is just one of the harder parts of being a pet owner (or parent); sooner or later baby bird has to be kicked out of the nest to learn to fly, so to speak.  It's in his nature to roam and hunt, which he also does inside, which is what I pay him for.  I'd rather keep true to his nature even if it means these hurdles.  Nature can be a harsh mistress but She's just gonna have to take her course.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 10, 2014)

Jughead said:


> BluesMistress said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



That's either Photoshopped, or else the side of the mountain just fell away leaving this tiny bit left.  It appears there's a driver in there, with wheels turned to the left.  And he's probably getting the right side of his paint job scratched too.

All of which makes me wonder....


_Who's taking the picture?_


----------



## 007 (Jul 10, 2014)

Pogo said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I'll tell ya, if he had a clear shot down and just JUMPED down, he'd walk away like nothing happened. Cats are tougher than SNOT. They are incredibly durable little critters. I highly doubt Hobbes will stay in that tree until he's dead. His instincts won't let him. So just wait him out, and hope an owl or other bird of prey or a better climbing cat like a Bob Cat doesn't get him before he decides sitting there isn't the smartest thing to do.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 10, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > BluesMistress said:
> ...


I'm hoping that the pic was really photoshopped. Otherwise, if the driver is indeed inside the Jeep, and a passenger got out through the back, and climbed over the vehicle to take the pic, both have completely lost their minds. The safest thing to do there would be to just crawl out the back and walk away.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 10, 2014)

007 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Yep, all of that ran through my head the last two times.  There are definitely owls around these parts, and hawks in the daytime.

This time he does have a clear shot to some lower branches if he wants to take it in stages, one level at a time.  He doesn't seem to have figured that out -- yet.  Maybe I'll take a flip chart out there and diagram it for him.  Like a football play.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 10, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



I'm sure it's photoshopped....nobody would be that crazy.....on the other hand, hmmmm..


----------



## LadySunshine (Jul 10, 2014)

mal said:


> I have had had finger/hand, back of leg and midway on my arm where it folds eczema since I was a kid... Along with severe allergies.  It only happens on my fingers/thumbs these days when it does... I made the mistake of doing yard work, pulling weeds, trees etc without gloves more than once and now I am enjoying a chronic case of it on 2 fingers and both thumbs.  I am a Designer/Engineer/OM and I use my hands from computer to puck to mouse to paper to boxes all fucking day and I am honestly about to cut my hands off.
> 
> The best part about eczema is that they don't know what causes it and they can't cure it.
> 
> ...



I have had good luck using DMSO, which is a natural sulfur product. it makes your skin soft, and is supposed to help eczema. I can't post links yet, but google dmso, eczema, and there are good articles about it. 
Even if it doesn't get rid of it, it might at least make it better.  Worth a try.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 10, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I'm sure it's photoshopped....nobody would be that crazy.....on the other hand, hmmmm..



I think it is obviously photo-shopped.  The car could not get there in the first place, and the driver couldn't get out w/o upsetting the car. No one could.  And who could be taking the picture?  No realism in this picture.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 10, 2014)

LadySunshine said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > I have had had finger/hand, back of leg and midway on my arm where it folds eczema since I was a kid... Along with severe allergies.  It only happens on my fingers/thumbs these days when it does... I made the mistake of doing yard work, pulling weeds, trees etc without gloves more than once and now I am enjoying a chronic case of it on 2 fingers and both thumbs.  I am a Designer/Engineer/OM and I use my hands from computer to puck to mouse to paper to boxes all fucking day and I am honestly about to cut my hands off.
> ...



DMSO - forgot all about that stuff.  I might even have some.  My Dad used to bring it home from the lab and it was always in the house.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 10, 2014)

This is the road to the top of Mount Washington.....I have been on it twice, once in a car and once on a motorcycle.  Going up in a car was way far scarier than the motorcycle...maybe cause with motorcycle you could get farther away from the edge.

They have a train that takes you up, too, but it goes straight up...it seems, wish now I had done that one, too.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 10, 2014)

LadySunshine said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > I have had had finger/hand, back of leg and midway on my arm where it folds eczema since I was a kid... Along with severe allergies.  It only happens on my fingers/thumbs these days when it does... I made the mistake of doing yard work, pulling weeds, trees etc without gloves more than once and now I am enjoying a chronic case of it on 2 fingers and both thumbs.  I am a Designer/Engineer/OM and I use my hands from computer to puck to mouse to paper to boxes all fucking day and I am honestly about to cut my hands off.
> ...




Hello LadySunshine.....hope you enjoy posting here....


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 10, 2014)

Pogo said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



How many days has Hobbes been up that tree? You said he's been through 2 rain storms up there?  I think it's probably true, he needs to figure out for himself how to get down.  Do you have one of those long step ladders, the type you lean on a building, not the folding kind?  Or can you borrow one?  Maybe lean it up against the tree?


----------



## Noomi (Jul 10, 2014)

Hello folks, have missed you all these past couple of days!
Saw Tracy last night, she came to class to teach, but didn't do much. Very tired and looks unwell still. Wobbled around a bit but she became a bit perkier toward the end. She is on the mend, at least. Not sure if I will see her next week, I hope so, though!

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 11, 2014)

Check, check, and check.......yawn.......


----------



## Gracie (Jul 11, 2014)

Pretties loved climbing...but I was lucky and she never climbed trees. BUT..she did sprint up AND down....drumroll...LADDERS. Thats how she would get up on the roof of the house, the sheds, the garage. We had ladders for her because she so loved climbing on them...and I had the brainstorm to let her climb up on the house so I put the ladder there so she could. And she did. So the ladder idea on the tree is a good one.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 11, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Check, check, and check.......yawn.......



Screw all that and skip right to the last one!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 11, 2014)

A warm Coffee Shop welcome to CeeCee and LadySunshine who joined us for the first time this evening.  We hope you'll find a niche to your liking here and that the Coffee Shop will be the refuge from all the craziness out there for you as it is for most of us.  Your first timers complimentary beverages:






And to all. . . .

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheilas friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Beckis hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and friend Tracy,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Stat's aunt,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel
Ollie, Mrs O and family in the loss of their Angie,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, Sunshine, Jake and Hobbes.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.   This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## LadySunshine (Jul 11, 2014)

Foxfyre, thank you for both the warm welcome to the Coffee Shop and for the Cappuccino; it was just the way I like it !  
You know I will for sure be coming back to the Coffee Shop a whole lot more, and looking forward to the company and good conversation with everyone. 

PS Are there donuts or apple fritters , maybe ???


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 11, 2014)

LadySunshine said:


> Foxfyre, thank you for both the warm welcome to the Coffee Shop and for the Cappuccino; it was just the way I like it !
> You know I will for sure be coming back to the Coffee Shop a whole lot more, and looking forward to the company and good conversation with everyone.
> 
> PS Are there donuts or apple fritters , maybe ???



Welcome to the Coffee Shop ... and it's not just because of your classic avatar, although, it seems like a good start..


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 11, 2014)

Good morning, everyone, and a good TGIF to you!

The *Helpers in Uniform*  series continues.



No. 1:







Source.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 11, 2014)

No. 2:







Source.

Those are British police officers, part of the "Diplomatic Protection Group".


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 11, 2014)

And today's Friday funnies:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 11, 2014)

And totally unrelated, this really struck my funny-bone this morning:


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 11, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Pretties loved climbing...but I was lucky and she never climbed trees. BUT..she did sprint up AND down....drumroll...LADDERS. Thats how she would get up on the roof of the house, the sheds, the garage. We had ladders for her because she so loved climbing on them...and I had the brainstorm to let her climb up on the house so I put the ladder there so she could. And she did. So the ladder idea on the tree is a good one.



Some cats will do it. All they need is to observe people climbing up and down ladders, and they will get the idea and do it themselves.

I had a cat who did 'human' things without being taught.  She used the toilet sometimes, for example, but I never taught her to or encouraged her to.  She would eat with her 'hand.'  She would pick up wet food (canned food) from her dish with her paw and eat out of her paw.  What she didn't eat and lick off her paw, she'd shake off. There would always be a bit of food on the wall over her food dish.  It was interesting, and I never punished her for those things or tried to break those habits.  Each animal has his or her own personality.  This is the cat I've mentioned before who packed her kittens and herself in a small case ready to move on moving day.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 11, 2014)

Cats...I love cats. Its nearly five years since I said goodbye to my Gracie Baby. 
She used to climb, too. Just onto a fence post, and up into the fernery where she'd lie on the netting above the plants. She wouldn't climb down, though. Oh no. I would come out and call her name, she would lazily get up, walk over to the edge of the roof, and I would hold out my hands, lifting them up, and she would step down into my arms.

I spoiled her rotten, I admit.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 11, 2014)

Good morning, Coffee Shop crowd.  Nice morning here but rain later today.  Feeling a little lazy today.  Coffee is good so I think I should have a second cup right away.  I don't plan on doing anything today and I'm hoping Mrs. BBD will go along with my plan.  It would be a shame to ruin a nice day like this with some sort of chores.  I've given some thought to going back to bed but I don't want to be labeled as "lazy" so I'll stay up and when the opportunity allows for it, I will nap in the recliner.  I looked up lazy in the Webster's and it doesn't match up with the way I'm feeling today.  Now that I'm older, I feel I should begin to slow down a bit...  I have to pace myself if I'm going to live to be 103!


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 11, 2014)

I love these half day fridays.  I'll get an early start to the shore again.  When I leave at 12:30 i can get down there is a little less than 2 hrs.   If i tried leaving tonight, it would be at least a 4 hr drive.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 11, 2014)

LadySunshine said:


> Foxfyre, thank you for both the warm welcome to the Coffee Shop and for the Cappuccino; it was just the way I like it !
> You know I will for sure be coming back to the Coffee Shop a whole lot more, and looking forward to the company and good conversation with everyone.
> 
> PS Are there donuts or apple fritters , maybe ???



Yes, those are all that are left this morning, for I did away with all the jelly-filled last night.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 11, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Pretties loved climbing...but I was lucky and she never climbed trees. BUT..she did sprint up AND down....drumroll...LADDERS. Thats how she would get up on the roof of the house, the sheds, the garage. We had ladders for her because she so loved climbing on them...and I had the brainstorm to let her climb up on the house so I put the ladder there so she could. And she did. So the ladder idea on the tree is a good one.



I love the name you gave her. Pretties.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 11, 2014)

LadySunshine said:


> Foxfyre, thank you for both the warm welcome to the Coffee Shop and for the Cappuccino; it was just the way I like it !
> You know I will for sure be coming back to the Coffee Shop a whole lot more, and looking forward to the company and good conversation with everyone.
> 
> PS Are there donuts or apple fritters , maybe ???



Hello LadySunshine.   I welcome you, CeeCee and BluesMistress to the sweetest place in the community: the  USMB Coffee Shop IV.  It's all right here.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 11, 2014)

My business week just ended, and it was one hell of a week.  Off to buy some groceries for the weekend: a lady friend of mine is coming over and we are going to grill some steaks, plus some good German potato salad and tabouli (goes well together).

The dinner will be great. The dessert will be even better.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 11, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> LadySunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre, thank you for both the warm welcome to the Coffee Shop and for the Cappuccino; it was just the way I like it !
> ...


Luckily there are some left. Around these here parts, leftovers of any type usually don't last the night ...


----------



## Mertex (Jul 11, 2014)

Good morning everyone....hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 11, 2014)

Jughead said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > LadySunshine said:
> ...



Leftovers are    Cold pizza, cold fried chicken, cold meatloaf ( sandwiches ) and so many more food items.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 11, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



Chili for one


----------



## Jughead (Jul 11, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> My business week just ended, and it was one hell of a week.  Off to buy some groceries for the weekend: a lady friend of mine is coming over and we are going to grill some steaks, plus some good German potato salad and tabouli (goes well together).
> 
> The dinner will be great. The dessert will be even better.


Tabouli salad is great. One of my favorite meals is shish kebab (grilled tenderloin meat on a stick) with tabouli salad on the side, rice, fried seasoned potatoes, and both chick pea and garlic dipping sauces.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 11, 2014)

Sherry said:


>



Felacio is the first?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 11, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



there's probably one even better than fellatio


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 11, 2014)

On this day in history - July 11 - in. . . . .

1796  The United States takes possession of Detroit from Great Britain under terms of the Jay Treaty.  I wonder who got the better deal out of that?

1798  The United States Marine Corps is re-established; they had been disbanded after the American Revolutionary War.  (This one for 007 and our other Marines)

1914  Babe Ruth makes his debut in Major League Baseball.  Not one of us has ever seen him play, but I bet every one of us knows who he is.

1922  The Hollywood Bowl opens.  Has anybody ever been There?

1960  To Kill a Mockingbird by Harper Lee is first published, in the United States.  One of those books few have read but all intend to get around to reading sometime.

1962  Project Apollo: NASA announces lunar orbit rendezvous as the means to land astronauts on the Moon, and return them to Earth and the Apollo project is underway.

2012  Astronomers announce the discovery of Styx, the fifth moon of Pluto.  Isn't it odd that a 'planet' so teensy that it was declassified as a planet would have so many moons?


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 11, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



Really?!?!?  Never tried that, back in those days before I got into fitness. I DO remember spaghetti was okay, cold, too.    LOVED it better, leftover with some Parmesan and heated hot.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 11, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



Hate (!!!) cold food that's supposed to be hot.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 11, 2014)

I think this will be our RV set up if our ship (lost at sea apparently) ever comes in:


----------



## Jughead (Jul 11, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


Leftover thanksgiving turkey is one food that tastes great the next day. I also recall my mom's meatloaf would somehow taste better if we had any leftovers the following day.

When it comes to desserts, homemade apple pie is also great when put in the fridge and eaten the next day. Problem is when Mrs Jughead bakes the pies, and leaves them on the counter to cool off, on occasion, part of the pies don't even make it to dinner, let alone worrying about any leftovers.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 11, 2014)

My next door neighbor is moving out.  That family has been in that house before I bought the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate 24 years ago.  The patriarch of the family passed away better than ten years ago and his wife followed him to Glory six months later.  Their adult children continued to live there until this week.  I shall miss them a lot.

Things started out kinda rocky between me and my next door neighbors.  It all started the day I moved in.  It was August 1, 1990.  A hot and sticky day and not a good day to schlep furniture and appliances.  I had all my stuff in storage and rented one of the moving vans they had to move it to Pimplebutt.  It was one of those foreign made deals with a windshield the size of a front door at a Macy's store.  The driver (me) actually sat in front of the front wheels.  

The rental agent pointed to the van and asked, "Can you drive that?".  Young, proud and dumb, I answered with supreme confidence, "Yeah.  Sure."

One of my friends helping out with the move stood beside the curb in front of my new house and waved me into the parking space the way folks wave 747s around on the tarmac of the airport.  I wheeled the beast left, then right and looked at my buddy as he winced in horror.  I did feel a bit of a bump just before I threw it into Park.

"That's two, maybe three thousand dollars of damage right there." said my friend calmly.  I walked to the back of the moving van where I saw the step bumper had brushed against the left front fender, headlight bezel, turn signal indicator, grill and trim on my neighbor's pick up truck.  I pulled all that stuff off and my shoulders slumped.  That brought out the first wave of curious neighbors.

So, I had to go next door, introduce myself as both your new neighbor and the guy who just wrecked your truck.  I knocked at the front door which was open but the storm door was shut.  Their TV was on and I noticed someone sitting on the sofa.  They did not get up to answer my knock.  Again I knocked and again, no response.  I turned around and with that, my neighbor saw my reflection on his TV screen.

"Hi!  I'm your new neighbor!" I started charmingly.  "What?" answered my neighbor cupping his hand to his ear.  As it turned out, he served our nation in World War II in an artillery unit.  Consequently, he was deaf as a post.  "I'M YOUR NEW NEIGHBOR AND I JUST WRECKED YOUR TRUCK!"  I shouted.  And that brought out the second wave of curious neighbors.

We took a good look at the wrecked pick up truck and called the cops.  When they arrived, the third and final wave of curious neighbors gathered around.

That was August 1 and my insurance agent was due back from his vacation two weeks later.  And that's what delayed the claim from being processed swiftly.  My next door neighbors were on me like a coat of paint for the following month asking where's the money.  

Finally, by Labor Day, the check came.  But every day I drove home passed an American Legion post and saw that mashed up pick up truck parked in the Legion lot.  'That son of a bitch is drinking that check!' I thought.  'If that's the case, I would have bought him a keg of beer and called it a day!'

They never repaired the damage to the truck.  It sat next to my new home a constant reminder of my parking mistake on the day I moved in.

Well, the reason they did not repair the truck was...

Their youngest son, who was in his early 20s at the time, was goofing off out at Grimm's Bridge (a wooded area next to Little Beaver Creek). He had fallen from a tree while under the influence and broke his neck.  He was fitted with one of those halo arraignments that immobilize your skull and you could also get free HBO if you connected a  wire between it and your television set.  They used the insurance check from me to defray his hospital expenses.

But, 24 years is a lot of water under the bridge and our neighborly relationship blossomed into a healthy one.  Until today when the last of the family closes the door and turns over the keys to a new resident.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 11, 2014)

Jughead said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Now, if only you tell me that the thief ate that pie with a silver spoon, then we have:



*La gazza Ladra!!!*
(The thieving Magpie)






It's all the bird's fault!!!!  Yeah, that's it.


(Enjoy the Overtüre, it's fun!)


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 11, 2014)

So, as everyone who has woken up and discovered that they are still breathing has discovered, today is Friday! 

My brain has decided to start the weekend early and refuses to do any serious work at all. At least that is my excuse and I am sticking with it. 

Oh, and for those who aren't still breathing the good news is that you no longer have to pay any bills.  Sorry, my gallows sense of humor has escaped again. The dogs are tracking it and we hope to have it back in it's cage sooner rather than later. 






Have a good one, folks!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 11, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> My next door neighbor is moving out.  That family has been in that house before I bought the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate 24 years ago.  The patriarch of the family passed away better than ten years ago and his wife followed him to Glory six months later.  Their adult children continued to live there until this week.  I shall miss them a lot.
> 
> Things started out kinda rocky between me and my next door neighbors.  It all started the day I moved in.  It was August 1, 1990.  A hot and sticky day and not a good day to schlep furniture and appliances.  I had all my stuff in storage and rented one of the moving vans they had to move it to Pimplebutt.  It was one of those foreign made deals with a windshield the size of a front door at a Macy's store.  The driver (me) actually sat in front of the front wheels.
> 
> ...





That is one helluva history, and incredibly well written.

Well.

Apparently, lots of things happen at Pimplebutt Estate!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 11, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> So, as everyone who has woken up and discovered that they are still breathing has discovered, today is Friday!
> 
> My brain has decided to start the weekend early and refuses to do any serious work at all. At least that is my excuse and I am sticking with it.
> 
> ...





Deri, you really need to work on those two front teeth.



Here, this could help:


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 11, 2014)

My brother called, all the checks from the investments (part of the estate) have been mailed or will be mailed soon, waiting to hear from the Credit Union loan officer whether we can purchase my parent's house, he's trying to get us a better rate.  We'll buy out my three brothers less my quarter and probably put an extra 20K down.  Should have my SSDI soon with 20 months back pay so we'll be sitting pretty for a while. 
For the time being we'll still be living and working in Trinidad but my wife's income will more than cover the rent, the mortgage and all the bills plus other expenses and still have some disposable income.  
I'll work on the house getting it fixed up, repainting the walls (everything is in damn semi-gloss), refinishing the hardwood floors, replacing the downstairs carpet with Pergo type flooring, etc, etc, etc.  
Have to set up an estate/yard sale for next weekend so I'm gonna be busy.
There'll also be another good sized check after October tenth when the estate is finally clear for final distribution.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 11, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > So, as everyone who has woken up and discovered that they are still breathing has discovered, today is Friday!
> ...





Oh, and speaking of Christmas in July, in need to hire some new help for Cheers!

Should I hire these lovely young ladies:








Or these:







????????


Tough choice.

I report, you vote.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 11, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> I think this will be our RV set up if our ship (lost at sea apparently) ever comes in:



All the comforts of home!!!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 11, 2014)

I believe I shall question Mrs. BBD about my lunch options...


----------



## Pogo (Jul 11, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...




[ ] Group 1
[ ] Group 2
[*X*] Yes


----------



## Pogo (Jul 11, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> On this day in history - July 11 - in. . . . .
> 
> 1796 &#8211; The United States takes possession of Detroit from Great Britain under terms of the Jay Treaty.  I wonder who got the better deal out of that?
> 
> ...



I had the honor of not only the Hollywood Bowl but the entertainment that evening was Ella Fitzgerald.  By then she was old and frail and needed help walking onstage but when the music started it was all Ella.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 11, 2014)

Happy Friday!
Everyone have a Great Weekend!!


----------



## LadySunshine (Jul 11, 2014)

I have my morning coffee, and my neighbor lady sent me over a home-made loaf of Banana Bread, so the day is off to a good start already. 
The sun is shining here in Alabama, and I may even go outside and play in the garden for a little while before it gets too hot and I have to come back inside.
We have had so much rain this year that my tomatoes are all just tall and scrawny, and only one little tomato on there so far. With the sunshine coming in now, maybe I will get a few more tomatoes.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 11, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



FRIED s'ghetti is da best! Throw it in a fry pan until it is almost hashbrowny in texture...then scarf up!


----------



## Gracie (Jul 11, 2014)

Overcast here with the fog that rolled in last night. It might burn off later this afternoon. If not, no biggie. But it IS a good day to take Karma to the pet store so she can pick out her own stuffed baby. I do this once every 2 weeks just to get her out of the house and she likes the mini trip.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 11, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...



My tomatoes are still flowers.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 11, 2014)

Well the new cast is navy blue.  One more week and with luck I'll get a boot, although he's now talking about a walking cast.  Just the thought makes my leg itch.  But hey, at least I'll be able to stand and walk..  My knee is hurting real bad now, but it's probably due to the scooter.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 11, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Mertex is in south Texas and started way before us, so hers are always gonna be advanced class.  I'm just getting the yellowish tinge on the fruits, and sunshine has been elusive lately, so it's excruciatingly gradual here.  I tried to pick a quick-maturing variety but will just have to be patient -- but if I'm reduced to _frying_ tomatoes there's no point in growing them.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 11, 2014)

Fried Taters are awesome!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 11, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I think this will be our RV set up if our ship (lost at sea apparently) ever comes in:
> ...



This one might even be legal to ride in when rolling?


----------



## Pogo (Jul 11, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Fried Taters are awesome!



Yeah but fried 'maters... not so much 

I dunno, it's like the eating equivalent of taking a shower with all your clothes on.  The whole point of a mater is that juicy succulent plump run-down-your-chin sensuality of...

'scuse me, I need a shower...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 11, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Well the new cast is navy blue.  One more week and with luck I'll get a boot, although he's now talking about a walking cast.  Just the thought makes my leg itch.  But hey, at least I'll be able to stand and walk..  My knee is hurting real bad now, but it's probably due to the scooter.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.



Well darn.  I was pulling for no cast at all this week.  But after all you've been through, we should get through one more week.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 11, 2014)

Took a walk along the Fountain Creek trail earlier today.  I did about a quarter mile, which is great for me and the wife did a half mile which is really good for her.  Shows she's getting her strength back.  We're both exhausted and my knees are killing me.....  We'll do it again in a few days......


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 11, 2014)

Anybody bored today?  Needing a stress reliever?  Here's an idea to fix both problems, but could you?  Would you?:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IeS5IU4Odus]PILLOW FIGHT PRANK! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 11, 2014)

And while ya'll are contemplating that, here is a photo of Albuquerque yesterday taken from Sandia Peak, the mountain that forms the eastern boundary of the city.  The monsoon is here:


----------



## Gracie (Jul 11, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Took a walk along the Fountain Creek trail earlier today.  I did about a quarter mile, which is great for me and the wife did a half mile which is really good for her.  Shows she's getting her strength back.  We're both exhausted and my knees are killing me.....  We'll do it again in a few days......



Wish I could walk that far. Hubby and I took the furkids for a walk yesterday and I made it 4 houses down where a big lot is and we let them run. But I live on a hill so any direction I go...it's easy going. Coming back is the killer. My hip was killing me and hubby had to take both dogs while I struggled to make it back one step at a time, accompanied by many ow ow ow's.

Gonna do it again today too. This time I'm gonna take my walking stick.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 11, 2014)

LOL Foxfyre! LOVED it! But the cop was a party pooper!


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 11, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> And while ya'll are contemplating that, here is a photo of Albuquerque yesterday taken from Sandia Peak, the mountain that forms the eastern boundary of the city.  The monsoon is here:


And look at that rain!  There must be some smiling Albuquerquians this day.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 11, 2014)

Wish it would rain here. I love rain.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 11, 2014)

Gracie said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



I am pretty much of the live and let live temperament I think, and I am pretty tolerant and eclectic when it comes to trying different cuisines or gratefully eating whatever my host/hostess offers.

But I have to say. . .I don't think I can go with fried spaghetti.  It's wrong.  I can't tell you why but it just is.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 11, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


The Rice-a-Roni people are going to seek you out and break your legs for cracks like that!  The San Francisco treat doesn't play games.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 11, 2014)

Oh, hon, do try fried S'ghetti. It really IS good. Just don't crisp it up too much. And it is great on a sammich!


----------



## Jughead (Jul 11, 2014)

Somewhat true ...


----------



## Gracie (Jul 11, 2014)

Gimme some Sean Bean. I can think of something to do.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 11, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



Foxy speaks truth.  That's just perverse.  Like, I dunno, peanut butter and banana sammiches.  Or that monstrosity they do in New Orleans -- erster po' boys.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 11, 2014)

Ever try fried green beans? omg.

Drain 'em, dump 'em in a fry pan with some chopped up bacon and onions, FRY. Gulp, Pat tummy.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 11, 2014)

*Tomcatfoolery, Day 3:*

Taking a break from feline-esque epic failure rescue... here's a couple of shots of my cat elevator invention.  A bicycle basket attached to a makeshift pole from a tree limb pruner.  This time, unlike before, there's a branch I can actually hang it on instead of trying to hold up and balance 15-20 feet of pole and trying to keep it steady.  It's got his orange food bowl in there with a dab of food in it for incentive.  Then I tried rigging a stepladder to get some extra height to bring it even closer.  At that point it's only a couple of feet away from him -- you can see him peeking out from the leaves in the first shot - the camera flashed in his eye.

So far all he does is look at it and venture out the wrong way.  It's not, literally, much of a leap from where he is  So at this point he's just being cat-stubborn to not take the leap.  If he keeps exhibiting this kind of blockheaded stubbornness I shall have no choice but to get him his own USMB account and put him in the politics forum.  

OK I've cooled off from the hot sun, back to work...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 11, 2014)

LadySunshine said:


> I have my morning coffee, and my neighbor lady sent me over a home-made loaf of Banana Bread, so the day is off to a good start already.
> The sun is shining here in Alabama, and I may even go outside and play in the garden for a little while before it gets too hot and I have to come back inside.
> We have had so much rain this year that my tomatoes are all just tall and scrawny, and only one little tomato on there so far. With the sunshine coming in now, maybe I will get a few more tomatoes.



You have to share the banana bread.  It's da rulz!  I'll have mine lightly toasted and smothered in peanut butter, thanks!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 11, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I have a couple of tiny green bumps on my tomatoes, but lots of flowers!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 11, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I imagine it would be kind of cramped once all the slide outs (and up) are retracted for travel.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 11, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Gimme some Sean Bean. I can think of something to do.



Yes, but would you consider it work?


----------



## R.D. (Jul 11, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



I've never even heard of it but I will most defiantly try it.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 11, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Gimme some Sean Bean. I can think of something to do.
> ...




Yup. At my age? Of course. But pleasant work. 

Meanwhile...dude! You need a taller ladder!!


----------



## Gracie (Jul 11, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Take the leftover s'ghetti....dump it in  a fry pan. Maybe add just a smidge of olive oil or butter so it doesn't stick....then fry it up! YUM


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 11, 2014)

Hallo!
I just put a batch of aged cheddar in the smoker to make up some smoked cheddar.  It's to die for when done and I have lots of folks asking for it.  I'll make some tasty cheese spread from the trimmings, too.
I've noticed a pattern lately, it seems to always start raining about the time I get to work, or a little before.  Then it rains until just before I get off to come home and take care of my creatures.  It's wet enough now that I need the muck boots to take care of the chores.
Ooops, my milk customer has come by to pick up his milk.  Back later!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 11, 2014)

Hallo!
I just put a batch of aged cheddar in the smoker to make up some smoked cheddar.  It's to die for when done and I have lots of folks asking for it.  I'll make some tasty cheese spread from the trimmings, too.
I've noticed a pattern lately, it seems to always start raining about the time I get to work, or a little before.  Then it rains until just before I get off to come home and take care of my creatures.  It's wet enough now that I need the muck boots to take care of the chores.
Ooops, my milk customer has come by to pick up his milk.  Back later!


----------



## R.D. (Jul 11, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Hallo!
> I just put a batch of aged cheddar in the smoker to make up some smoked cheddar.  It's to die for when done and I have lots of folks asking for it.  I'll make some tasty cheese spread from the trimmings, too.
> I've noticed a pattern lately, it seems to always start raining about the time I get to work, or a little before.  Then it rains until just before I get off to come home and take care of my creatures.  It's wet enough now that I need the muck boots to take care of the chores.
> Ooops, my milk customer has come by to pick up his milk.  Back later!



I have GOT to get on your Christmas list


----------



## Jughead (Jul 11, 2014)

Gracie said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I like to add shredded mozzarella cheese as I'm frying the leftover spaghetti. I'll add it when I have about 30-40 seconds left, so it melts into the spaghetti.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 11, 2014)

Done.
This guy's been coming here for milk since I first set up in '07.  He's a chemist with a degree from MIT, worked in the mines up here.  As far as I know, he now makes wild berry jams and jellies and sells them at the farmers' markets.  He understands and is conversant in the chemistry of cheese- and mead-making, as well as a lot of the herbal lore I'm familiar with.  It's kinda cool to have someone to communicate with.
Pretty soon, I'll have to go down and milk the goats.  I can cut my work time in half if I milk them by hand instead of using the hand pump.  I think it's probably more pleasant for them, too, more natural with the pulsating action as opposed to vacuum suction.
Apologies if this is too...controversial.  I just thought it was worth a chuckle.  What goes through people's minds when they do things like this?


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jul 11, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Done.
> This guy's been coming here for milk since I first set up in '07.  He's a chemist with a degree from MIT, worked in the mines up here.  As far as I know, he now makes wild berry jams and jellies and sells them at the farmers' markets.  He understands and is conversant in the chemistry of cheese- and mead-making, as well as a lot of the herbal lore I'm familiar with.  It's kinda cool to have someone to communicate with.
> Pretty soon, I'll have to go down and milk the goats.  I can cut my work time in half if I milk them by hand instead of using the hand pump.  I think it's probably more pleasant for them, too, more natural with the pulsating action as opposed to vacuum suction.
> Apologies if this is too...controversial.  I just thought it was worth a chuckle.  What goes through people's minds when they do things like this?



I don't see any problem with it. It's not inflammatory or put there to start an argument. It is there for fun, which I'd assume is cool.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 11, 2014)

Pogo said:


> *Tomcatfoolery, Day 3:*
> 
> Taking a break from feline-esque epic failure rescue... here's a couple of shots of my cat elevator invention.  A bicycle basket attached to a makeshift pole from a tree limb pruner.  This time, unlike before, there's a branch I can actually hang it on instead of trying to hold up and balance 15-20 feet of pole and trying to keep it steady.  It's got his orange food bowl in there with a dab of food in it for incentive.  Then I tried rigging a stepladder to get some extra height to bring it even closer.  At that point it's only a couple of feet away from him -- you can see him peeking out from the leaves in the first shot - the camera flashed in his eye.
> 
> ...



Once you get him done again, assuming that you do, start teaching him to use the basket. Put a towel over it and let him sleep inside of it. Then start using it get him down from low trees outside. Once he is comfortable with it then when he us stuck up  a high tree again he will see it as a safe refuge rather than something foreign. 

In fact you could even try putting the blanket/pillow from his own bed in there and see if the smell attracts him now.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 11, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > *Tomcatfoolery, Day 3:*
> ...



That's good thinkin'.  I figure the food bowl is the incentive but ain't nuttin' wrong with conveying the idea that the basket is OK to jump into.

Can't really put a piece of his bed up there though.  I'd lose face.  Literally.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 11, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Done.
> This guy's been coming here for milk since I first set up in '07.  He's a chemist with a degree from MIT, worked in the mines up here.  As far as I know, he now makes wild berry jams and jellies and sells them at the farmers' markets.  He understands and is conversant in the chemistry of cheese- and mead-making, as well as a lot of the herbal lore I'm familiar with.  It's kinda cool to have someone to communicate with.
> Pretty soon, I'll have to go down and milk the goats.  I can cut my work time in half if I milk them by hand instead of using the hand pump.  *I think it's probably more pleasant for them, too, more natural with the pulsating action as opposed to vacuum suction.*
> Apologies if this is too...controversial.  I just thought it was worth a chuckle.  What goes through people's minds when they do things like this?



My wife can attest to that........


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 11, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Done.
> ...



Ummm...OK, I'll take your word for that.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 11, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Parmasean works well too. And don't forget to add more garlic!


----------



## Gracie (Jul 11, 2014)

Well hell. I think some of us should go climb Pogo's tree. Sounds like it would be comfy and we would be waited on real well.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 11, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Well hell. I think some of us should go climb Pogo's tree. Sounds like it would be comfy and we would be waited on real well.



You go ahead, Gracie.  I trimmed my nails yesterday and doubt I'd be able to cling to the tree to climb it.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 11, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Well hell. I think some of us should go climb Pogo's tree. Sounds like it would be comfy and we would be waited on real well.



You get yer pitcher taken too.

But you gotta stay up there all night, and through rainstorms, and dodge owls.  And no water, fuggetaboudit.

I get it Gracie --- hmph, you just wait until you're facing a dragon looking 'round for a knight.  It won't be me -- I'll be at the round table, eating spaghetti before somebody ruins it in a frying pan.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 11, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



The Germans call it "Eiernudeln" -

You take the leftover spaghetti from the day before, use Olive Oil and fry it, then mix in 2 or more eggs, stir, and serve.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 11, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



You know....  add some shredded peanuts, cilantro, onion, chicken or shrimp or tofu, hot peppers, tamarind, a twist of lime and the right kind of sauce, and you have Pad Thai.

OK that'll work.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 11, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



What did you make his bed out of? 

Your underwear?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 11, 2014)

Got some rain about an hour ago, about 10 minutes worth then it started back up about 20 minutes ago.  Opened the front door to let some more of the cool air in and OH SHIT!!!!  The car windows were still half way down, all four.......


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 11, 2014)

Eek...


----------



## Pogo (Jul 11, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



I've never made him a bed.  The only place I know for a fact that he regularly sleeps is in the crook of my arm, next to my face.  When the sun comes up.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 11, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And while ya'll are contemplating that, here is a photo of Albuquerque yesterday taken from Sandia Peak, the mountain that forms the eastern boundary of the city.  The monsoon is here:
> ...



Beautiful photo.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 11, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Geez! You would think that since the Germans have a word for everything they wouldn't need to keep marching into other countries in order to steal their words! 

Sorry, the dogs haven't managed to track down my gallows sense of humor yet. It is still out there running wild!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 11, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



And you wonder why he prefers to sleep up in trees?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 11, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



Ya know why French roads are all tree lined?

To shade the German troops on the march........


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 11, 2014)

lol....


----------



## Mertex (Jul 11, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Looking on the positive side, you'll be having nice vine ripened tomatoes when mine will be all gone and my tomato plants have given out.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 11, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




Well, you don't have to fry all of them....just a few....so you can start getting the taste...


----------



## Mertex (Jul 11, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Wow!  That looks like a mini mansion....


----------



## Mertex (Jul 11, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Fried Taters are awesome!
> ...




Er, don't forget to take your clothes off.....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 11, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...





Sorry, the Krauts stopped marching about 70 years ago. These days they build nice gardens and help old ladies cross the street and get cats out of trees...


Oh, [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION].... 

My little one loves Eiernudeln, cuz she gets to put a lot of ketchup on it.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 11, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




You know, someone else just said that to me just a few short hours ago...


----------



## Mertex (Jul 11, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




I like peanut butter on bananas, but no bread.....


----------



## Mertex (Jul 11, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Are you on your "grill steaks" date already?


----------



## Mertex (Jul 11, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Ever try fried green beans? omg.
> 
> Drain 'em, dump 'em in a fry pan with some chopped up bacon and onions, FRY. Gulp, Pat tummy.




No, but I like me some fried cabbage with thinly sliced onions......you can even throw in some slices of sausage....yummmy!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 11, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




The steaks were outstanding.

Dessert was indeed even better


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 11, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...





_I need to think pure thoughts, I need to think pure thoughts, I need to think... oh what the hell.... _


----------



## Pogo (Jul 11, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



_Ketchup.._. 

World's most pointless condiment ever.

I'm tellin' ya, go for the Pad Thai ingredients.  She's already halfway there.  Save her before she ..... ketchups again.  (ulp)


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 11, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



The Ketchup Advisory Board would not be pleased with you.  Just ask Garrison Keiller.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 11, 2014)

Pogo said:


> *Tomcatfoolery, Day 3:*
> 
> Taking a break from feline-esque epic failure rescue... here's a couple of shots of my cat elevator invention.  A bicycle basket attached to a makeshift pole from a tree limb pruner.  This time, unlike before, there's a branch I can actually hang it on instead of trying to hold up and balance 15-20 feet of pole and trying to keep it steady.  It's got his orange food bowl in there with a dab of food in it for incentive.  Then I tried rigging a stepladder to get some extra height to bring it even closer.  At that point it's only a couple of feet away from him -- you can see him peeking out from the leaves in the first shot - the camera flashed in his eye.
> 
> ...



If you don't want to wait until the cat gets hungry enough to come down on it's own, call the fire department to rescue your cat.  You're going to end up killing yourself over a darned old cat.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 11, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Wait, what's wrong with peanut butter and banana sandwiches?!

They were good enough for Ernie from Sesame Street!


----------



## Gracie (Jul 11, 2014)

Apple slices smeared in peanut butter that has stirred honey in it. oh my. drool.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 11, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Fried peanut butter and banana sandwiches make a nice mid morning snack ...


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Hossfly (Jul 11, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Peanut butter and mayonaise is really delicious.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 11, 2014)

They just opened a new grocery store less than a quarter mile from my place.  The prices are steep for most things but they have one feature I think I'll be using often, they have a growler bar.  Yup, a variety of local brews on tap, bring your growler, they wash it out and fill it up.  I just hope they don't change out the brews I like too often.
Whelp, time to get horizontal for a few hours before I dash off for another night of fun excitement.  Looks like I have three flights assigned.  Of course, that an all change with little notice, but an easy night otherwise.
The smoked cheddar is cooling, I'll wax it tomorrow and put it into my aging 'fridge.  I've sampled a few crumbs and it is gooo-ood!  I surely wish I could share it with my CS friends.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 11, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Pray tell, what do you put on French Fries?


----------



## Mertex (Jul 11, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> They just opened a new grocery store less than a quarter mile from my place.  The prices are steep for most things but they have one feature I think I'll be using often, they have a growler bar.  Yup, a variety of local brews on tap, bring your growler, they wash it out and fill it up.  I just hope they don't change out the brews I like too often.
> Whelp, time to get horizontal for a few hours before I dash off for another night of fun excitement.  Looks like I have three flights assigned.  Of course, that an all change with little notice, but an easy night otherwise.
> The smoked cheddar is cooling, I'll wax it tomorrow and put it into my aging 'fridge.  I've sampled a few crumbs and it is gooo-ood!  I surely wish I could share it with my CS friends.




I give up, what' a growler?


----------



## Pogo (Jul 11, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Le moutarde of course... what else?

Now there's a real condiment.  Doesn't ruin tomatoes... no sugar.... nice bite... I git me a heapin' dollop o' mustard and then smother it in black pepper.  Perfect.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 11, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Add in some nice crisp iceberg lettuce.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 11, 2014)

Mertex said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > They just opened a new grocery store less than a quarter mile from my place.  The prices are steep for most things but they have one feature I think I'll be using often, they have a growler bar.  Yup, a variety of local brews on tap, bring your growler, they wash it out and fill it up.  I just hope they don't change out the brews I like too often.
> ...




Yeah that's a head scratcher.  Perhaps it's something like a "swamp cooler"?  

All I know is he's got fresh cheddar and he's off to sleep.  Time to get into the burglary bidness.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 11, 2014)

I think a growler is a huge cup?

I like ranch dressing with my fries.

And I could eat a mustard sammich and die happy.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 11, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Other than maybe vinegar, nothing goes on French Fries as good as Ketchup.  Mustard is for the hotdog, or sausage.....nix on fries.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 11, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I prefer ketchup unless I'm having fish and chips...then I prefer to dip my fries in tartar sauce.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 11, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Just try it once.  You'll never go back.  It's the way the French do it, and they should know.

Next time after that you see a bottle of ketchup you'll go, "what was I _thinking_?"

Mustard's got vinegar in it anyway.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 11, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Wiki:
French fries are served hot, either soft or crispy, and generally eaten as an accompaniment with lunch or dinner, or eaten as a snack, and they are a common fixture of fast food. *French fries are generally salted and, in their simplest and most common form, are served with ketchup; in many countries, though, they are topped instead with other condiments or toppings, including vinegar, mayonnaise, or other local specialities. *

I'll try it, but I can tell you right now, I'm not going to like it.  I like mustard, but only on hot dogs, hamburgers, sausage and Soft Pretzels. 

And the French wouldn't know...fries originated in Belgium....


----------



## Pogo (Jul 12, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Wiki needs some editin'.  I lived in France and I'm tellin' ya from knowin'.

And yes they would know; pommes frites are more widely et than "le hot dog".  And they're not about to admit to eating Belgian food anyways (Belgium is France's national ridicule country - every place has one.  F'rinstance here in North Carolina, it's South Carolina.)  But I'm tellin' ya, once you do it with mustard it dawns on you that you've been doing it wrong like, forever.  

_Good_ mustard, mind you -- not that French's or honey-polluted crapola.  Something nice and dark that bites back.

First time I was in the charming city of Dijon I took notice of a street vendor selling mustards.  He had seventy different varieties.  _Seventy_.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 12, 2014)

You know when you go shopping for a few items and you come out with a dozen things you never intended to buy, and don't buy the very thing you went to the store for?

Yeah, that was me this afternoon. LOL.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 12, 2014)

Noomi said:


> You know when you go shopping for a few items and you come out with a dozen things you never intended to buy, and don't buy the very thing you went to the store for?
> 
> Yeah, that was me this afternoon. LOL.



Hey Noomi.....

What condiment is generally used on French fries in Australia?


----------



## Noomi (Jul 12, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > You know when you go shopping for a few items and you come out with a dozen things you never intended to buy, and don't buy the very thing you went to the store for?
> ...



Salt, chicken salt, or tomato sauce.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 12, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Wasn't expecting that.  Never heard of chicken salt.

Anyway, here's the plan.  Starting tomorrow, everybody uses mustard.  Pass it on.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 12, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



You don't have chicken salt? It tastes nothing like chicken, by the way. Its full of MSG, I assume, and is the same as salt, only tangier and it has a yellow color.


----------



## Grandma (Jul 12, 2014)

Proper french fries must be accompanied by a hot dog. Both must be covered with chili and cheddar cheese, with a side of sauerkraut for the hot dog. Yum!

There's a place in East Liverpool that's been feeding the masses that way as long as I can remember.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 12, 2014)

So. . .I come in to sign off and check to see if we got busted into the Flame Zone over a huge ketchup controversy????????   (Just teasing, but honestly ya'll....some things just have to go with ketchup.)

And I'm thinking chicken salt must be an Aussie thing because I've never seen it anywhere I've lived or on the Food Network.

But it's the wee hours of the morning and neither chicken salt or ketchup sounds good right now so I'm going to bed.

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheilas friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Beckis hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and friend Tracy,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Stat's aunt,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel
Ollie, Mrs O and family in the loss of their Angie,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, Sunshine, Jake and Hobbes.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.   This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 12, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Mayonnaise and delicious do not belong in the same sentence, unless it is to say that mayonnaise is definitely *not* delicious.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 12, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



But I don't like mustard.  

Can't I just eat them with salt?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 12, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Every man's dream.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 12, 2014)

Good morning, everyone, and a good start into the weekend to you!

The *Helpers in Uniform*  series continues.



No. 1:






Source.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 12, 2014)

No. 2:








Stakeout!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 12, 2014)

And, today's coffee funnies:


























Have a good one, folks!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 12, 2014)

Ok, for the science and math geeks out there, this is too good to pass up:


----------



## Sherry (Jul 12, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



Who doesn't love deviled eggs?? Although I'd never use anything except Miracle Whip.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 12, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Ok, for the science and math geeks out there, this is too good to pass up:



The farmer had very cold hands??


----------



## Sherry (Jul 12, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



I thought since we're in the CS that everyone would assume frappuccino.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 12, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




That would be the 4th F word....


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 12, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Ok, for the science and math geeks out there, this is too good to pass up:



When was the last time anyone saw a cow jump? Was it goosed? Who was mooned when the cow jumped? Was jumping the origin of milkshakes? 

Just asking!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 12, 2014)

Sherry said:


>





Just to follow up on yesterday's topic du jour...


----------



## Jughead (Jul 12, 2014)

Finally Saturday! Nothing like waking up early on a Saturday morning, while everyone else is still asleep, and having a nice breakfast with peace and quiet while reading the morning paper ...


----------



## Noomi (Jul 12, 2014)

Had a nice night out at the pub tonight. Mum, dad, sister and her fiance all went to my favorite pub (because I booked it) and I had a roast lamb and a chocolate pudding for dessert.
It was amazing, I tell you.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 12, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Finally Saturday! Nothing like waking up early on a Saturday morning, while everyone else is still asleep, and having a nice breakfast with peace and quiet while reading the morning paper ...



 [MENTION=45739]Jughead[/MENTION], you forgot to write about the most important part of the day:


*FOOD!!!*


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 12, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Well, hot diggity-dog, I liked that one!!!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 12, 2014)

It's Saturday morning!!!  Coffee always tastes great on Saturday mornings.  Kind of a busy day around here today.  We have to pick up my buddy's oldest daughter, who is 9 years old, at his Vet Clinic because Mrs. BBD is going to teach her more stuff about sewing today.  Well, until about 1330 anyway.  Have to carry her back home then because she has horseback riding lessons at 1500.  Don't know what I will find myself doing today.  I have a short after lunch nap in the recliner with Taco penciled in but that's subject to change.  Looks like rain outside today but maybe not.  Guess I best go find another cup of coffee.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 12, 2014)

Grandma said:


> Proper french fries must be accompanied by a hot dog. Both must be covered with chili and cheddar cheese, with a side of sauerkraut for the hot dog. Yum!
> 
> There's a place in East Liverpool that's been feeding the masses that way as long as I can remember.




Hmmm, I think I could handle that....


----------



## Mertex (Jul 12, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...




You sound like Mr Mertex....I have to keep both Mayonnaise and Miracle Whip cause he prefers Miracle Whip to mayonnaise in everything that calls for mayonnaise.  I like mayonnaise better,  especially  the new one by Kraft that is made with olive oil, it has a wonderful creamy taste.  But I draw the line at mayonnaise on French fries.....ketchup, tabasco, maybe even vinegar, but no mayonnaise.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 12, 2014)

Good morning folks.....I'm up a tad early this morning.  I'm going to a memorial for my best friend's brother-in-law who passed away last Wednesday morning from a heart attack.  He was pretty young - 56, so it came as a real surprise.  That's the second person that I know that has had a heart attack in the recent past and died from it.  I didn't know him very well, in the 8 years that I've known my friend, I had only been around him maybe 7 or 8  times at my friend's parties and other such events.   I haven't been able to get all the details because every time I talk to my friend, she starts crying and then I can't understand a word she is telling me.  Maybe today I'll find out more.  His wife is inconsolable, which is to be expected.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 12, 2014)

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 12, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Good morning folks.....I'm up a tad early this morning.  I'm going to a memorial for my best friend's brother-in-law who passed away last Wednesday morning from a heart attack.  He was pretty young - 56, so it came as a real surprise.  That's the second person that I know that has had a heart attack in the recent past and died from it.  I didn't know him very well, in the 8 years that I've known my friend, I had only been around him maybe 7 or 8  times at my friend's parties and other such events.   I haven't been able to get all the details because every time I talk to my friend, she starts crying and then I can't understand a word she is telling me.  Maybe today I'll find out more.  His wife is inconsolable, which is to be expected.



Sorry to hear about this, Mertex. Hopefully there will be some solace for the bereaved at the service to be surrounded by loved ones.

Now is when we Boomers have to face our own mortality. Making peace within ourselves and never forgetting to tell those closest to us that we love them on a daily basis because that is what is truly important in our lives.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 12, 2014)

Good morning, folks.  Camping in Colorado and Wyoming the last few days.  Headed down to Denver to see some family.  Everybody have a great weekend.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## peach174 (Jul 12, 2014)

Happy Saturday!

Breakfast is served


----------



## R.D. (Jul 12, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


>





We took a hotel at the Newark Airport because my husband had an all day meeting yesterday and we thought instead of all the driving stay the night and then spend the day in Manhattan.  Yay!

It ran over and he had to go back in today. Not yay.  I'm spending my day in a hotel lobby


----------



## Jughead (Jul 12, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Finally Saturday! Nothing like waking up early on a Saturday morning, while everyone else is still asleep, and having a nice breakfast with peace and quiet while reading the morning paper ...
> ...


Sure I did, Stat. I did mention that I had a nice quiet breakfast. Also had a chance to read a good portion of the paper before Mrs Jughead and the kid got up just a little while ago. There's nothing like a quiet Saturday morning to get your spirits up. Looks like I'll be joining them for breakfast ... er ... my second breakfast ...


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 12, 2014)

R.D. said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Catch the train into Manhattan and go down to the Village. No reason for you to have to be miserable and stuck in a hotel lobby all by yourself today.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 12, 2014)

Grandma said:


> Proper french fries must be accompanied by a hot dog. Both must be covered with chili and cheddar cheese, with a side of sauerkraut for the hot dog. Yum!
> 
> There's a place in East Liverpool that's been feeding the masses that way as long as I can remember.


Coney Island chili dogs are the best I've ever had. They practically melt in your mouth ...


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 12, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning folks.....I'm up a tad early this morning.  I'm going to a memorial for my best friend's brother-in-law who passed away last Wednesday morning from a heart attack.  He was pretty young - 56, so it came as a real surprise.  That's the second person that I know that has had a heart attack in the recent past and died from it.  I didn't know him very well, in the 8 years that I've known my friend, I had only been around him maybe 7 or 8  times at my friend's parties and other such events.   I haven't been able to get all the details because every time I talk to my friend, she starts crying and then I can't understand a word she is telling me.  Maybe today I'll find out more.  His wife is inconsolable, which is to be expected.
> ...



sometimes I almost hate to log onto face book.  it was great reconnecting with lots of old friends, but its tough seeing them pass or fall into bad health.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 12, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > Proper french fries must be accompanied by a hot dog. Both must be covered with chili and cheddar cheese, with a side of sauerkraut for the hot dog. Yum!
> ...



here is something strange.   I don't like spicy or seasoned food at all.  I eat everything very plain.  but when it comes to hotdogs, I like these german hotdogs with a bite  and mustard with a bite.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 12, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I know the feeling. We are reaching a new stage in our lives. For those of us who remain we must be strong for our loved ones until it is our turn. 

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4ga_M5Zdn4&feature=kp"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4ga_M5Zdn4&feature=kp[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 12, 2014)

Good Morning, Everybody.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 12, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I can only imagine how tough that would be.  I am fortunate, as of this post, to have only lost one person who was in my heart, though her memory still resides there for no vacancy was created.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 12, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Grandma said:
> ...




Hotdogs with mustard and onions were always a treat for me. Once in a while, I will have two....just for old times sake and because the flavor and texture are outstanding.  I like them on hot buns, heated in a Teflon pan, and air pressed out of them.  Flattened and toasted, looking.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 12, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Grandma said:
> ...



Or Polish.  I know what you're saying, it's the season for the heritage festivals here and the Polish one is going on now.  I pass by there and get a taste for kielbasa and sauerkraut.  I don't really care for garlic, onions or spicey foods but that stuff is so good.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 12, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...


Mmmmm.   I like mustard with almost everything.  And hot sauce


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 12, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



Fantastic. I used to LOVE Polish, too. And what you mentioned above. I love spicy foods.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 12, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



I lost 4 very good friends this year already.  it's like a good chunk of my FB friends are memorial pages now.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 12, 2014)

Mornin' All!


----------



## Pogo (Jul 12, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, for the science and math geeks out there, this is too good to pass up:
> ...




And then there's "cow tipping".  I just pay the bull; never had cow service good enough to warrant leaving a tip.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 12, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...




I have to admit, I'm mystified by this idea that mayonnaise and Miracle Whip are somehow not the same thing...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 12, 2014)

Be thankful for the small wonders in life, [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION].


----------



## Pogo (Jul 12, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



The PATH will take you right there IIRC...

Have a hamentaschen for me.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 12, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Mayonnaise, especially my fave, Best Foods, has a tangy flavor. It's called Hellmans, east of the Rockies, and  Miracle Whip  has a sweet and tangy flavor, or so it is advertised and so it tastes, to me. The only foods I like with anything compared to a sweet taste, in them are desserts or Sweet and Sour chicken.  I do love that Chinese way of cooking some foods.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 12, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I've seen Hellman's all my life, and several other brands -- all taste the same to me including Miracle Whip 

I'm not one of those that hates mayo at all.  It's essential on a turkey sandwich or burger.  And of course tuna salad, but in that I cut way back on the mayo and substitute cottage cheese, plus shredded carrot.  Comes out lighter and way less oily.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 12, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


>


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 12, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Good morning folks.....I'm up a tad early this morning.  I'm going to a memorial for my best friend's brother-in-law who passed away last Wednesday morning from a heart attack.  He was pretty young - 56, so it came as a real surprise.  That's the second person that I know that has had a heart attack in the recent past and died from it.  I didn't know him very well, in the 8 years that I've known my friend, I had only been around him maybe 7 or 8  times at my friend's parties and other such events.   I haven't been able to get all the details because every time I talk to my friend, she starts crying and then I can't understand a word she is telling me.  Maybe today I'll find out more.  His wife is inconsolable, which is to be expected.



Sometimes all you can do is just be there for your friend.  There's nothing to say.  Nothing to do.  But just being there does make a difference.   Losing the young has always happened but we never get used to it and it always feels wrong.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 12, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Good morning folks.....I'm up a tad early this morning.  I'm going to a memorial for my best friend's brother-in-law who passed away last Wednesday morning from a heart attack.  He was pretty young - 56, so it came as a real surprise.  That's the second person that I know that has had a heart attack in the recent past and died from it.  I didn't know him very well, in the 8 years that I've known my friend, I had only been around him maybe 7 or 8  times at my friend's parties and other such events.   I haven't been able to get all the details because every time I talk to my friend, she starts crying and then I can't understand a word she is telling me.  Maybe today I'll find out more.  His wife is inconsolable, which is to be expected.




Oy. Thinking of you, [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION].


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 12, 2014)

Mertex said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > They just opened a new grocery store less than a quarter mile from my place.  The prices are steep for most things but they have one feature I think I'll be using often, they have a growler bar.  Yup, a variety of local brews on tap, bring your growler, they wash it out and fill it up.  I just hope they don't change out the brews I like too often.
> ...



It's an environmentally friendly way of acquiring and storing a brewed beverage.  Very popular with small, regional-type breweries.

The Growler: Beer-to-Go! | BeerAdvocate


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 12, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  Hombre had a sudden onset of something last night--sudden sinus congestion and headache, raw throat, and a cough.  So I'm playing nurse today.  Why does this stuff always happen on weekends when the doctor's office is closed?  

But weather is beautiful with possibility of a shower later.  Not so hot today--low 90's which is comfortable for us in July and, if the clouds come up later, the temps will drop back into the 80's quickly.  Noticed the humidity was 50% just now--that is unusually high for us.

Ya'll all have a great Saturday.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 12, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



French fries smothered in brown gravy, even better with onion or mushroom brown gravy!


----------



## Pogo (Jul 12, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Now you're getting dangerously close to *poutine*...




(recipe here)

I'm not a big fan, but it's not quite as bad as it looks...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 12, 2014)

Food!!!!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 12, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



I love when I bag a moose, or caribou, of the many things to do with that meat (and there is lots of it!), I like to make moose brats.  Add those to my sauerkraut, prepared my special way, make some kartoffel puffer (potato pancakes), and it makes a devine meal.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 12, 2014)

Good morning, CS gang!
Sorry to see that Hombre is feeling under the weather, Foxy.  Maybe the rain fairy will bring some overcast and showers to cool things down for y'all.
I'm getting pretty hungry, with all this food talk.  I seem to recall that the Frit stands in Germany would usually serve fries with either maynaise or a red curry sauce.  I used to eat 'em with maynaise sometimes, just to see other people's reactions.  Of course, I've cut fries almost completely out of my diet now.  I usually pass on fried foods...well, except maybe some fresh, beer-battered halibut.
My smoked cheddar will be cooled enough to wax later.  One of the guys at work has agreed to trade me some halibut and a salmon filet for a chunk of my cheese.  Since I don't often fish, this will be advantageous.
It looks like today will be a rather pleasant day.  They're saying the high will be 63-65 with a slight overcast.  That's about as warm as I want it to get.  I'll have to get home and get my outside chores done early to avoid the hottest part of the day.  I don't think I would survive well in 80-90 temps, at least not at first.  
I've a bit of time yet before I can clock out and head home.  I'll be passing back through the CS off and on.  It's always an adventure, seeing what new subject has come up.


----------



## kaz (Jul 12, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Ooohhh, that does sound good!  Oh wait, I'm a vegetarian...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 12, 2014)

Oh, and by the way, cows do jump.  I have watched them easily clear a 4-foot fence, udders and all, and that was your typical milk cow.  Brahmas need at least a 6-foot fence to keep them corraled - 8-foot is better.  They do need a running start though.  They can't jump from a stationary position like dogs or cats can.

And for this day in history - July 12:

In 1812 the U.S. invaded Canada in the War of 1812.  (Both countries got over it though.)

In 1862 the Medal of Honor was authorized by Congress.  Since that time there have been more than 3500 recipients of our military's highest honor.

In 1928 the first tennis match was televised.  It didn't have much audience though.  I was surprised to learn that there was television that early, but apparently the first prototypes were developed in 1909 with the first televised pictures done in 1926.  It became commercially viable in the 1940's and was common in most households by the mid to late 1950's.

In 1957 Dwight D. Eisenhower was the first U.S. President to fly in a helicopter.

In 1962 the Rolling Stones performed their first concert at the Marquee Club in London and on this day in 2012 they performed their 50th anniversary concert in the same place.

In 1996 Michael Jordan signed a 1-year contract with the Knicks for $25 million.  Its good work if you can get it.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 12, 2014)

kaz said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



So get some of those tofurkey franks and go for it!


----------



## Jughead (Jul 12, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Good morning folks.....I'm up a tad early this morning.  I'm going to a memorial for my best friend's brother-in-law who passed away last Wednesday morning from a heart attack.  He was pretty young - 56, so it came as a real surprise.  That's the second person that I know that has had a heart attack in the recent past and died from it.  I didn't know him very well, in the 8 years that I've known my friend, I had only been around him maybe 7 or 8  times at my friend's parties and other such events.   I haven't been able to get all the details because every time I talk to my friend, she starts crying and then I can't understand a word she is telling me.  Maybe today I'll find out more.  His wife is inconsolable, which is to be expected.


My sympathies to you and your friend, Mertex. At a time like this, all you can do is try and comfort your friend as she is no doubt going through a difficult time.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 12, 2014)

You guys are going too fast, I can't read all these posts.  Hope everyone is doing well.  We're having a heat wave.  It's suppose to get up to 90 today and tomorrow.  I realize for some of you that's nothing but for us...well, we have a heat advisory in effect.

Take care all.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 12, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Moose brats, devine meal?






Sorry, the dogs are having a hard time catching my gallows sense of humor!


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 12, 2014)

^^^^ De....I've never seen you look more lovely.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 12, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> ^^^^ De....I've never seen you look more lovely.



I borrowed one of your outfits, WQ. I hope you don't mind!


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 12, 2014)

The best fries I've ever had were from kiosks in Belgium, France and Germany, with mayonaise. The mayonaise is not like American mayonaise, it has mustard and possibly other spices in it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 12, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> The best fries I've every had were from kiosks in Belgium, France and Germany, with mayonaise. The mayonaise is not like American mayonaise, it has mustard and possibly other spices in it.



That is why we are a Miracle Whip family--it has just enough spice in it to give it a zing and adds a pleasant flavor to sandwiches or whatever we use it for.  Plain mayonnaise is just too bland and flavorless for me--it just adds fat and calories without adding enjoyment.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 12, 2014)

Pogo said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Indeed. I'll bet it tastes just as good as it looks! Fries with gravy and cheese curds. All that's missing is some pastrami ...


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 12, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > The best fries I've every had were from kiosks in Belgium, France and Germany, with mayonaise. The mayonaise is not like American mayonaise, it has mustard and possibly other spices in it.
> ...



I love miracle whip.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 12, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Yeah, I like Mayo, Kraft and also Miracle Whip but I mix the two so it isn't quite so tangy.  Those Deviled eggs look really good right now.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 12, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Well I must be a regional purist or something because to me french fries and gravy are not compatible.  You put gravy on dressing or roast beef or chicken fried steak or chicken fried chicken or perfectly seasoned and mashed potatoes.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 12, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > The best fries I've ever had were from kiosks in Belgium, France and Germany, with mayonaise. The mayonaise is not like American mayonaise, it has mustard and possibly other spices in it.
> ...



I'm not a fan of Miracle Whip, and the mayonaise at these kiosks does not taste anything like it.  You can buy it in the market in France, and I have done that, when I've stayed in an apartment in France and made my own fries.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 12, 2014)

By the way, a warm coffee shop to [MENTION=26616]kaz[/MENTION] who I believe is joining us for the first time this morning.  I had to go look to be sure because I was almost sure she had been here before, but she wasn't on the list.  She is now.     So welcome, welcome.  And your first timer's complimentary beverage:


----------



## Pogo (Jul 12, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Personally I've never liked gravy at all.  On anything.

Some dishes have names that are just inexplicable.  "Chicken fried steak" --  You have to actually teach a chicken to cook?  Seems like a lotta work.  

Then there are "buffalo wings".  Never seen one but they gotta be ginormous if they can get a buffalo off the ground.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 12, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



I meant to add in about France .... in the grocery there I saw what we would call "Russian dressing".  In France it's called "Sauce Americain".


----------



## kaz (Jul 12, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I love the vegetarian meats.  I do actually eat fish and seafood, but that's the only meat.  Have been since 1996.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 12, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> By the way, a warm coffee shop to  [MENTION=26616]kaz[/MENTION] who I believe is joining us for the first time this morning.  I had to go look to be sure because I was almost sure she had been here before, but she wasn't on the list.  She is now.     So welcome, welcome.  And your first timer's complimentary beverage:



 [MENTION=26616]kaz[/MENTION]

---  see?


----------



## kaz (Jul 12, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> By the way, a warm coffee shop to [MENTION=26616]kaz[/MENTION] who I believe is joining us for the first time this morning.  I had to go look to be sure because I was almost sure she had been here before, but she wasn't on the list.  She is now.     So welcome, welcome.  And your first timer's complimentary beverage:



Thanks!  Delicious.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 12, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...




They definitely are not.  Miracle Whip has a sharper tangier taste.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 12, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > The best fries I've every had were from kiosks in Belgium, France and Germany, with mayonaise. The mayonaise is not like American mayonaise, it has mustard and possibly other spices in it.
> ...



FF, you need to try the olive oil mayonnaise from Hellman's, it is definitely better than the plain and better than Miracle Whip.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 12, 2014)

OK here's the epilogue for those following...

That apparatus I posted pictures of yesterday did its job, and Hobbes is back inna house.

Hobbes inna house!

I had to redo my murky meld of two poles extended with gaff tape and plastic ties and extend the whole thing a few more inches in order to reach the next highest branch, since he refused to take the 3-foot leap to where it was yesterday.  Did all that, brought some fresh food for the bowl, and got it to a slightly higher branch which he _*finally *_coaxed himself to check out -- but he would only go in halfway (front paws only).  I figured this was as close as I was going to get and started moving.

Now I wasn't at all sure how this gangly thing would behave at that extension now that it had seven pounds of unpredictable cat movement in it, but I went ahead and lifted, and managed to get it to the next lowest branch.  Hobbes was still hanging his ass out the side of the basket.  Now comes the rest of the journey -- no more branches as pit stops on the way down.

There really wasn't a way to detelescope the thing so it just had to swing in an arc from vertical down to horizontal.  It took all my strength to keep it from swaying completely over to the side and down from way up there, which would not have been good (for one thing there are lots of locust saplings below with extremely sharp thorns).  And I'm still on the stepladder doing all this in order to reach the height where he was.

I get it stabilized and start lowering until the bottom of the pole touched the ground and the only thing left to do was swing in an arc as far as I could while still keeping him horizontal.  By the time he and the bowl dumped out, he was maybe 8 feet above the ground -- and true to feline form he landed squarely on all fours, no shock at all.  Would that there were YouTube of this, it would have looked hilarious.

The makeshift double pole was by then separating and starting to tear itself apart from this lateral force.  Not quite, but it started.  I could just take it the rest of the way apart but something tells me I should reassemble and reinforce it for,  you know... 

He got good and drenched last night in a torrential downpour.  Now he's scoping out soft places to sleep.  Perchance to dream.  Now that that's done I can go get acquainted with my new chainsaw.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 12, 2014)

kaz said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



I think Kaz does what I do -- don't eat anything that has a mother.  There's a word for that, I forget what it is.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 12, 2014)

Pogo said:


> OK here's the epilogue for those following...
> 
> That apparatus I posted pictures of yesterday did its job, and Hobbes is back inna house.
> 
> ...



How about some Hobbes barriers around the taller trees? Stiff plastic wrapped around the trees so he cannot climb beyond 8' up?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 12, 2014)

Pogo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Motherless?


----------



## Sherry (Jul 12, 2014)

Happy Saturday!! I usually post Bing's daily wallpaper on my colors thread, but this one made me laugh so I thought I'd share it with my CS pals.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 12, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Happy Saturday!! I usually post Bing's daily wallpaper on my colors thread, but this one made me laugh so I thought I'd share it with my CS pals.





Looks like WQ's parakeet was given a makeover!


----------



## kaz (Jul 12, 2014)

Pogo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Are you thinking of the Jewish term "Kashrut?"  Jews cannot eat meat that was "boiled in it's mother's milk," they take that to mean mixing meat and cheese.  However, they can eat a tuna melt because as you say a tuna doesn't have a mother.

I'm not Jewish, but I have Jewish friends.  One showed me a bunch of great Jewish restaurants in New York that have fish but no other meats.

I'm not Jewish and it has nothing to do with why I only eat fish and seafood, but it did work out for me.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 12, 2014)

kaz said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



No, not thinking of that -- it's one-a them 'lacto-ovo-drinko-vegan' terms. 

I simply cut out beef and pork, and years later I heard B.B. King of all people say "I don't eat anything that has a mother" and I thought about it and said, 'hey, me too'.  For me it's got nothing to do with whether or not an animal has a live birth; it just worked out that way.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 12, 2014)

So I just saw someone refer to a male nanny as a manny.  I am not a manny!  I'm a nanny who happens to be male, dammit!


----------



## Pogo (Jul 12, 2014)

I just got a call from Pat's mother.  Apparently she's tried to end it during the night.  But when her mother found her she was still breathing, which it looks like was not her intention.

She's in the hospital now getting brain scans.  Waiting for more information to come through.  It's going to fall to me to tell them what to do in the event she's incapacitated.  I hope I have the wisdom to do the right thing.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 12, 2014)

Pogo said:


> I just got a call from Pat's mother.  Apparently she's tried to end it during the night.  But when her mother found her she was still breathing, which it looks like was not her intention.
> 
> She's in the hospital now getting brain scans.  Waiting for more information to come through.  It's going to fall to me to tell them what to do in the event she's incapacitated.  I hope I have the wisdom to do the right thing.


So sorry about this.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 12, 2014)

Pogo said:


> I just got a call from Pat's mother.  Apparently she's tried to end it during the night.  But when her mother found her she was still breathing, which it looks like was not her intention.
> 
> She's in the hospital now getting brain scans.  Waiting for more information to come through.  It's going to fall to me to tell them what to do in the event she's incapacitated.  I hope I have the wisdom to do the right thing.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 12, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> So I just saw someone refer to a male nanny as a manny.  I am not a manny!  I'm a nanny who happens to be male, dammit!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 12, 2014)

Pogo said:


> I just got a call from Pat's mother.  Apparently she's tried to end it during the night.  But when her mother found her she was still breathing, which it looks like was not her intention.
> 
> She's in the hospital now getting brain scans.  Waiting for more information to come through.  It's going to fall to me to tell them what to do in the event she's incapacitated.  I hope I have the wisdom to do the right thing.



Peace and inner strength be with you, Pogo!


----------



## Pogo (Jul 12, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > So I just saw someone refer to a male nanny as a manny.  I am not a manny!  I'm a nanny who happens to be male, dammit!




THIS is a Manny.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 12, 2014)

Pogo said:


> I just got a call from Pat's mother.  Apparently she's tried to end it during the night.  But when her mother found her she was still breathing, which it looks like was not her intention.
> 
> She's in the hospital now getting brain scans.  Waiting for more information to come through.  It's going to fall to me to tell them what to do in the event she's incapacitated.  I hope I have the wisdom to do the right thing.



Sorry to hear that Pogo.
Thoughts and prayers going out to her and her family and to you.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 12, 2014)

Pogo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Boring?


----------



## R.D. (Jul 12, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> So I just saw someone refer to a male nanny as a manny.  I am not a manny!  I'm a nanny who happens to be male, dammit!




Nanny; a woman who is the custodian of children or a female goat. Manny; a male nanny, but not a male goat.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 12, 2014)

Oh, if only...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 12, 2014)

Pogo said:


> I just got a call from Pat's mother.  Apparently she's tried to end it during the night.  But when her mother found her she was still breathing, which it looks like was not her intention.
> 
> She's in the hospital now getting brain scans.  Waiting for more information to come through.  It's going to fall to me to tell them what to do in the event she's incapacitated.  I hope I have the wisdom to do the right thing.




My thoughts go with you, Pogo.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 12, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > I just got a call from Pat's mother.  Apparently she's tried to end it during the night.  But when her mother found her she was still breathing, which it looks like was not her intention.
> ...



I am going to bet that you will know the right thing to say or do at the time.  Sending prayers and all the positive vibes I can muster with you.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 12, 2014)

Pogo said:


> I just got a call from Pat's mother.  Apparently she's tried to end it during the night.  But when her mother found her she was still breathing, which it looks like was not her intention.
> 
> She's in the hospital now getting brain scans.  Waiting for more information to come through.  It's going to fall to me to tell them what to do in the event she's incapacitated.  I hope I have the wisdom to do the right thing.



Prayers for you and yours.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 12, 2014)

Pogo


----------



## Mertex (Jul 12, 2014)

Pogo said:


> I just got a call from Pat's mother.  Apparently she's tried to end it during the night.  But when her mother found her she was still breathing, which it looks like was not her intention.
> 
> She's in the hospital now getting brain scans.  Waiting for more information to come through.  It's going to fall to me to tell them what to do in the event she's incapacitated.  I hope I have the wisdom to do the right thing.



 -


----------



## Pogo (Jul 12, 2014)

Thanks for those prayers youse guys.

Not much new, waiting to hear a doctor's assessment, but I did hear that she moved or opened her eyes in response to her name being called loudly.  I'm not entirely clear on whether incubation is keeping her alive, or if it's simply helping her breathe (this is the friend with pulmonary hypertensionn (PH), the same affliction Sunshine has, and it already reduces lung capacity).

This may not be good.  Clearly she intended to make the transition, and it didn't go off as planned.  Should she recover with nothing more than a drug hangover, she'll be not only crestfallen but presumably put under restrictions to remove her chances to try again.  Which means she'll be miserable beyond comprehension.  At least up to now she felt she had an escape route planned but now I fear that route may be blocked, leaving her no recourse but an increasingly miserable life of severe disabilities.  She's only 59.

Should that be the course of events I guess I'll go up there and try to arrange her new patterns for that limited life where she can at least exercise her mind and tolerate the whole scene more.  But we'll cross that bridge when we come to it.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 12, 2014)

kaz said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



I tried being a vegetarian once, I got pretty sickly.  Some folks are just meant to eat meat.  There are some theories out about blood type and the kinds of foods best suited for your diet.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 12, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Do you guys fry your potatoes in olive oil?  It does make a difference.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 12, 2014)

Pogo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Orphan-eater.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 12, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




I've never tried that....I do like to saute vegetables in olive oil for veggie omelets....but I have never tried frying potatoes in olive oil....I may have to try that soon.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 12, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I tried too.   But my letter writing campaign to the USDA to get pigs reclassified as vegetable failed.   Miserably.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 12, 2014)

Pogo said:


> I just got a call from Pat's mother.  Apparently she's tried to end it during the night.  But when her mother found her she was still breathing, which it looks like was not her intention.
> 
> She's in the hospital now getting brain scans.  Waiting for more information to come through.  It's going to fall to me to tell them what to do in the event she's incapacitated.  I hope I have the wisdom to do the right thing.



Good luck, Pogo.  That will be a tough decision.  You seem man enough to handle it, though.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 12, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Oh, if only...



That was worth the laugh!  Thanks.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 12, 2014)

Mertex said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I use olive oil exclusively for cooking...unless a recipe calls for some other type of oil.  For deep frying, use the regular type, not "extra virgin".


----------



## Mertex (Jul 12, 2014)

R.D. said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



My husband and I don't eat meat at every meal, but I'm certainly not going to give up Filet Mignon.  I love chicken prepared in so many different ways, I couldn't see myself depriving myself of any of that.  Eating responsibly takes discipline, sometimes it's okay to allow yourself something frivolous just for the heck of it.....like a Banana Split.....or Cheesecake.

Oh, I forgot....I love bacon, too.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 12, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



We use nothing but Olive oil in my house...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 12, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Canola and olive oil with the occasional peanut oil.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 12, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Peanut oil is great and it smells so good.   Sometimes I cook with it just so my guests (kids) will be impressed.  It's a very different delicious smell.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 12, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Every time I refer to using Canola oil (which is my primary oil) I expect someone to chime in with the urban myths surrounding the oil.  It's amazing what people will come up with.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 12, 2014)

Olive oil for me. And miracle whip in tuna for a tuna san is delish! Also spread on toast before making a grilled cheese. Gives it that zip zap that mayo doesn't have.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 12, 2014)

Pogo said:


> I just got a call from Pat's mother.  Apparently she's tried to end it during the night.  But when her mother found her she was still breathing, which it looks like was not her intention.
> 
> She's in the hospital now getting brain scans.  Waiting for more information to come through.  It's going to fall to me to tell them what to do in the event she's incapacitated.  I hope I have the wisdom to do the right thing.


My prayers are with you, Pogo. Hope all turns out ok.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## R.D. (Jul 12, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...





Rapeseed jokes are never funny


----------



## Jughead (Jul 12, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


We use extra virgin olive oil (yellow/greenish color) for everything except frying or deep frying (ie salads, stir fry, baking, sauces, marinades ...etc). For frying or deep frying, we use either sunflower oil, or light colored olive oil (not extra virgin).


----------



## Sherry (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 12, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Especially stir fry.....yumm.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 12, 2014)

Before I say goodnight  to all who gather here....I'll be gone tomorrow, probably all day.  Mr Mertex and I are joining our motorcycle group for a bike ride.....we're going to someone's house to eat....  These rides are usually a lot of fun....so I'll see ya tomorrow afternoon.  I also want to thank you all for the nice thoughts and wishes for my friend's brother-in-law.  The memorial was very nice.  It was very informal.....he owned a firing range and it was held there.  Some of his friends and patrons put on a demonstration for us in his honor.  It was very moving.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 12, 2014)

Take pics!


----------



## Mertex (Jul 12, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Take pics!




I will....if I remember.  Sometimes I get caught up in the fun and conversation and forget all about taking pictures....


----------



## Noomi (Jul 12, 2014)

Finally went to get those shoes that I forgot about yesterday, lol. And came away with more clothes. Damn Kmart having such good stuff, at such an affordable price!


----------



## Noomi (Jul 12, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Before I say goodnight  to all who gather here....I'll be gone tomorrow, probably all day.  Mr Mertex and I are joining our motorcycle group for a bike ride.....we're going to someone's house to eat....  These rides are usually a lot of fun....so I'll see ya tomorrow afternoon.  I also want to thank you all for the nice thoughts and wishes for my friend's brother-in-law.  The memorial was very nice.  It was very informal.....he owned a firing range and it was held there.  Some of his friends and patrons put on a demonstration for us in his honor.  It was very moving.



Enjoy your day!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 13, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheilas friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Beckis hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and friend Tracy,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Stat's aunt,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel
Ollie, Mrs O and family in the loss of their Angie,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, Sunshine, Jake and Hobbes.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.   This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 13, 2014)

Might check in with Tracy tonight and see how she is faring. Haven't spoken to her since Thursday, I have been lazy, lol!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 13, 2014)

Good morning, everyone, and a good, restful Sunday to you!

The *Helpers in Uniform*  series continues.



No. 1:







Source.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 13, 2014)

No. 2 is a galactic helper:








That's actor George Takei, who played Lt. Hikaru Sulu on ST: TOS and then became Captain Hikaru Sulu in a number of Star Trek films and here is pictured drinking coffee in a time travel scene from ST: Voyager.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 13, 2014)

And, today's coffee funnies!



























Have a great Sunday, folks!


----------



## Noomi (Jul 13, 2014)

Chatting with Tracy about which kata to do at the upcoming tournament. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm gonna start a thread in the Sports section about this, but today is a monumental day for Germans, you can feel it in the air, and I felt like sharing here among friends first.

Tonight, at 21:00 German-Time (16:00 in Argentina), the final game will be played:


Deutschland : Argentinien
(Alemania : Argentina)
(Germany : Argentina)


It's a pretty monumental day, for this is the first time since 1954 (Bern, Switzerland) where the German team is really this close to winning the World Cup. In fact, they won in 1954 and to this day, Germans call it the "Wonder of Bern" ("Das Wunder von Bern")

Here some screenshots of the announcements for today:




(Local time)




(German time)





For the first time, such a sporting event will be filmed in a newer version of 360-degree, Ultra-HD.  Should be interesting to watch.

Here's an article over the filming technology:

FIFA WM-Finale wird in bahnbrechendem 360° Ultra HD gefilmt - FIFA.com

Germans are generally very reluctant to hang the German flag for much of anything. They don't celebrate an Independence Day as we do, and based on the terrible history of 1933-1945, they tend to avoid signs of nationalism, but for the Weltmeisterschaft in Fußball (Soccer World Cup), the flags come out. I bet that a lot of our members who served in the US military and were stationed in Germany, like  [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION] and  [MENTION=15726]Hossfly[/MENTION] and  [MENTION=31362]gallantwarrior[/MENTION], can confirm this.

Cafes all over where I live are trying to outdo each other in offering special prices for meals and they have huge flatscreens all over the place for the game. 

So, I bet you know what I'm gonna be doing tonight!!!  Should be a great game.


BTW, most Brasilians are crossing their fingers FOR the Germans, since their arch-rival Argentina made it into the finale and they didn't.  It would have been interesting had Holland made it into the finale, because guess who Germany's arch-rival is in Soccer?? 

Unterstützung im Maracanã-Stadion: Brasilianer drücken Deutschen die Daumen - N24.de


----------



## Samson (Jul 13, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> I'm gonna start a thread in the Sports section about this, but today is a monumental day for Germans, you can feel it in the air, and I felt like sharing here among friends first.
> 
> Tonight, at 21:00 German-Time (16:00 in Argentina), the final game will be played:
> 
> ...



Just use the existing thread.

You and toro and the two other USMB members that are still watching the World Cup don't want to be spread thin.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 13, 2014)

Samson said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > I'm gonna start a thread in the Sports section about this, but today is a monumental day for Germans, you can feel it in the air, and I felt like sharing here among friends first.
> ...













Too late: I already did it!!!


----------



## Noomi (Jul 13, 2014)

Stat, are you talking to yourself again? I should be worried about you...lol


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 13, 2014)

Whutt?!?!?!?


----------



## Jughead (Jul 13, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> I'm gonna start a thread in the Sports section about this, but today is a monumental day for Germans, you can feel it in the air, and I felt like sharing here among friends first.
> 
> Tonight, at 21:00 German-Time (16:00 in Argentina), the final game will be played:
> 
> ...


Go Germany!


----------



## Jughead (Jul 13, 2014)

Have a great Sunday, folks! Today is National French Fries Day...


----------



## BluesMistress (Jul 13, 2014)

Good morning to all ~~ Enjoy the Day


----------



## peach174 (Jul 13, 2014)

Morning!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 13, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> I'm gonna start a thread in the Sports section about this, but today is a monumental day for Germans, you can feel it in the air, and I felt like sharing here among friends first.
> 
> Tonight, at 21:00 German-Time (16:00 in Argentina), the final game will be played:
> 
> ...



Wait a minute.....I remember watching Germany beat the Netherlands in 1974........ Sat there with my German Father in Law and laughed my ass off at how exited he was....Didn't understand most of the game but it was a riot watching Hermann.......


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 13, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > I'm gonna start a thread in the Sports section about this, but today is a monumental day for Germans, you can feel it in the air, and I felt like sharing here among friends first.
> ...





Half-right. *WEST Germany* won that one. Since the unification, a whole Germany has not won one. There is a significant difference, here. But you are right, I forgot '74, it just doesn't stick in the minds of people quite like '54 does. Sorry about that small brainfart.


----------



## kaz (Jul 13, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Eating fish makes it a lot easier.  I don't eat fish with every meal, not even the majority of meals.  But having fish a couple times a week makes it a lot easier to not worry about a lot of things you have to worry about if you don't.

I'm not an animal rights activist and I don't care what other people eat, I just like the diet.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 13, 2014)

kaz said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



^^^^  Hear! Hear!


----------



## kaz (Jul 13, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



The only significant difference I see is that it would have been even harder since they didn't have the Eastern portion of the country to draw players from.  But West Germany was entirely in Germany, so I don't see any way Germany doesn't get credit for not playing the whole team they would have played if East Germans had played for them.


----------



## kaz (Jul 13, 2014)

Mertex said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



A lot of people have told me they could picture being vegetarian if it wasn't for bacon...

Like I mentioned, I'm not trying to convert anyone, just my taste.  I have two daughters, one is vegetarian, one is not.  I didn't try to sway them either way.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 13, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


The game today will have it' s fair share of rivalries. Being a Catholic, I couldn't help but notice that Pope Francis and Pope Benedict will be rooting for different teams. This is only normal since one hails from Argentina and the other from Germany. I'm sure it's a friendly rivalry though ...


----------



## kaz (Jul 13, 2014)

Jughead said:


> The game today will have it' s fair share of rivalries. Being a Catholic, I couldn't help but notice that Pope Francis and Pope Benedict will be rooting for different teams. This is only normal since one hails from Argentina and the other from Germany. I'm sure it's a friendly rivalry though ...



I'm primarily English, German and Dutch, so I'll be obviously rooting for Germany in this one.  My most recent direct ancestor to come over was my Great Grandmother who came from Prussia in the late 1800s because she didn't want her sons being sucked into what she saw as an aggressive German war machine.   She called that one right!

My family also goes back to the Adams family.  That's as in "John" not "Gomez," note the one d...   I'm not a direct descendant of John, I'm descended from his grandfather or great grandfather, I'm not sure which.  My great grandmother was an Adams though.

I also had a great grandfather in the civil war.  As was common at the time, he joined before he was 18.  What they did so they did not "lie" was they wrote "18" on the bottom of their shoe.  When they asked him his age, he said, "I stand over 18."  That was good enough for them, they needed troops.  I also had a grandfather in WWII, an uncle in during Vietnam and my brother and cousin were in Gulf War I.


----------



## kaz (Jul 13, 2014)

Jughead said:


> The game today will have it' s fair share of rivalries. Being a Catholic, I couldn't help but notice that Pope Francis and Pope Benedict will be rooting for different teams. This is only normal since one hails from Argentina and the other from Germany. I'm sure it's a friendly rivalry though ...



I don't know.  I live in The Triangle of North Carolina and there are a lot of couples here who have to watch Duke play UNC on different TVs because they get too upset at each other if they don't.  Could be a lot of repenting in the Vatican tomorrow...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 13, 2014)

Good morning all.  Hombre is still poorly after a bad night but doesn't seem to be worse so hopefully he'll last until the doctor's office opens tomorrow.  I'm guessing it is nothing serious though--not really running any fever and his appetite is pretty good.  Needless to say no church for us today though.

Good luck to Noomi in her upcoming tourney and project to get to the big one.  Exciting times.

We will be one of those watching Germany play today and yes, though we have no practical stake in either team, we emotionally come down on the side of Germany.

Conditions are good for some more monsoon rain today so we're hoping some of that makes it over our house.

Okay, more coffee. . . . .


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 13, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  Hombre is still poorly after a bad night but doesn't seem to be worse so hopefully he'll last until the doctor's office opens tomorrow.  I'm guessing it is nothing serious though--not really running any fever and his appetite is pretty good.  Needless to say no church for us today though.
> 
> Good luck to Noomi in her upcoming tourney and project to get to the big one.  Exciting times.
> 
> ...





Hey, best wishes for Hombre, prayers that he gets to feeling better very quickly.

As they say in Germany: "gute Besserung".

Thinking of you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 13, 2014)

And on this day in history:

1787 - Congress establishes Northwest Territory and excludes slavery effectively making it illegal for any territory or state not already a slave state to become one.  Also the ordinance of 1787 established that territories of the USA could become 3 to 5 states once they reached 60,000 population.  (Have you ever wished you could have sat in on some of those discussions/debates as they figured out stuff like that?)

1832 -Source of Mississippi River discovered, Henry R. Schoolcraf  (anybody surprised that it took somebody that long?)

1939 - Frank Sinatra made his recording debut.  Ol' Blue Eyes continued to perform until the late 1990's until his unexpected death in 1998.  Named Performer of the Century in 2000.  He was honestly never one of my favorites, but there was definitely something about him.

1945	1st atom bomb explodes in New Mexico.  I wasn't there but those who were said it was really loud.

1973  Alexander Butterfield reveals the existence of the "Nixon tapes" to the special Senate committee investigating the Watergate break in.  And what was a 3rd Rate Burglary investigation became a full blown investigation of the Nixon Administration that would drive him from office.

1978	 - The BBC bans Sex Pistols "No One is Innocent"  (Now be honest.  How many of you are now looking for a copy of it on the internet.  )

1979	- California's Nolan Ryan and Boston's Steve Renko each lose no-hitters in 9th.  Sigh.

1985 - "Live Aid" concert raises over $70 million for African famine relief.  (Probably a bit before some of your times, but this was a really big deal with many different countries from Australia to Asia to most of Europe, even Russia, staging concerts in the effort.

1994	- O. J. Simpson, charged with murder, gives hair samples for testing.  From the slow police chase of that Bronco prior to his arrest to the final verdict, this is probably the most famous trial ever televised and most old enough to have watched still remember it vividly.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 13, 2014)

Ya'll have probably seen this or something similar, but I think it is interesting:


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jul 13, 2014)

[MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION] Please add my father in law in Germany to the prayer list. He's not doing well at all. And it just so happens that Mrs. Blood's passport is expiring and the closest German consulate is in Atlanta.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 13, 2014)

Up and busy already.  Got up a little late so I shot down two mugs of coffee and ran to Stuff-Mart before the after church crowd arrived.  Got out just as it was beginning to get crowded. 
Now I'm relaxing for a little while with the rest of my coffee before starting the other chores.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 13, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ya'll have probably seen this or something similar, but I think it is interesting:



Not only do I have a strong mind I'm strong........ as in ripe......  I need a shower...... 
Lot's of rain with very high humidity for the area over the last couple of days........ After a couple of years out here we're no longer accustomed to humidity, kinda weird feeling "sticky" again.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 13, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> [MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION] Please add my father in law in Germany to the prayer list. He's not doing well at all. And it just so happens that Mrs. Blood's passport is expiring and the closest German consulate is in Atlanta.



She can obtain a temporary travel permit while the passport is being renewed. Positive thoughts for the Bloodrock family on their way.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 13, 2014)

2 hours before the big game. A huge storm just swept through my town - lasted about 40 minutes, but I think it just finished raining.

Really looking forward to the big game.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 13, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> [MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION] Please add my father in law in Germany to the prayer list. He's not doing well at all. And it just so happens that Mrs. Blood's passport is expiring and the closest German consulate is in Atlanta.


Ask if they have an emergency passport renewal process. Some of the foreign consulates provide this service.

My prayers are with you and your family, Bloodrock.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 13, 2014)

Thought for a Sunday!




To be honest the person who who first sprang to mind when I read this was Foxy!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 13, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> [MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION] Please add my father in law in Germany to the prayer list. He's not doing well at all. And it just so happens that Mrs. Blood's passport is expiring and the closest German consulate is in Atlanta.



Have done so Bloodrock.  And maybe if you can get to the consulate, they can expedite things?  (I'm hoping Germany might be more compassionate in such a process for humanitarian reasons than the U.S. Passport system allows.)


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 13, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> [MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION] Please add my father in law in Germany to the prayer list. He's not doing well at all. And it just so happens that Mrs. Blood's passport is expiring and the closest German consulate is in Atlanta.





Sorry Blood....


Sending good thoughts to you and your family.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 13, 2014)

I can read it fine foxfire, but my eyes are tired now.

Did those poor people camping on the rock face get down yet?   How did the bears do?


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 13, 2014)

It is really amazing to see page after page of posts here when you are gone for only a day or two.  If you guys had an online arcade here, I'd never leave.  Course, that might be the best reason NOT to have one.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm live-blogging the final FIFA World Cup game

http://www.usmessageboard.com/sport...ive-thread-deutschland-gegen-argentinien.html

33:00 into the game

Deutschland 0 : Argentinien 0


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 13, 2014)

If you want to watch the final game via internet with german commentary:

Deutschland - Argentinien im Livestream - Videos - FIFA WM - sportschau.de


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jul 13, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> I'm live-blogging the final FIFA World Cup game
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/sport...ive-thread-deutschland-gegen-argentinien.html
> 
> ...



When that last German shot hit the goal post I was expecting a beer bottle or two to fly out the window.


----------



## mal (Jul 13, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ya'll have probably seen this or something similar, but I think it is interesting:



I can't imagine anyone not being able to read that.



peace...


----------



## Gracie (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm surprised that I read it quite easily.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 13, 2014)

Speaking of chores...I just cleaned (snipped) probably 5000 xmas lights for the scrap pile. Took me the whole weekend and I just now finished the last of them. I have blisters, too.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 13, 2014)

Today....it has been 1 year since Gracie died. A whole year. Seems like yesterday.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 13, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Today....it has been 1 year since Gracie died. A whole year. Seems like yesterday.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 13, 2014)

The cat just downloaded a hairball into my Crocs.  Bitch!  At least I saw it _before_ I slipped my foot into it.
Sorry about your DIL, Blood.  Good luck getting your wife's passport renewed in time.
Ringel, I'll know about being sticky again next year after I relocate to NC, where my daughter and her family are.  At least, she's thinking they'll be assigned permanent duty station at Ft. Bragg.  She's hoping not, she doesn't like NC much, but she's not in the best neighborhood, either.  Once they get their permanent assignment, they plan on buying a house.
Crap!  Same cat just walked over to where I'm sitting and pooped on the floor next to me!  I cleaned the boxes...wait, I haven't given them their canned food yet.  At any rate, something's up.
Beautiful day here.  Lots to do because I'm going to my "country" place tomorrow to get the jig set up for my roof trusses.  With luck, I'll get the pieces cut and stacked, ready for my next trip up there.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 13, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Have a great Sunday, folks! Today is National French Fries Day...




And be sure to put ketchup on them.....


----------



## Mertex (Jul 13, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  Hombre is still poorly after a bad night but doesn't seem to be worse so hopefully he'll last until the doctor's office opens tomorrow.  I'm guessing it is nothing serious though--not really running any fever and his appetite is pretty good.  Needless to say no church for us today though.
> 
> Good luck to Noomi in her upcoming tourney and project to get to the big one.  Exciting times.
> 
> ...




Sorry to hear that Hombre isn't feeling good...hope the visit to the doctor will clear things ups.

Back from an ardous Harley ride.  It was beautiful (nice and cool) when we started out, but, I couldn't take pictures while I was riding of some of the picturesque areas we passed.  We got to our destination about 1:00 p.m. and they had lunch ready for us....BBQ chicken (wings), potato salad, beans, and other goodies.  By the time we left we were full and it had gotten really hot.  Our bikes parked out in the hot sun didn't make it easier....needless to say, the ride back was more like a "hurry and get home" - and I'm exhausted.  

I'm having trouble loading my pictures to photobucket...for some reason, my wi-fi seems to be working very slow...I did load one, the one where we are lining up in the morning before we took off.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## Pogo (Jul 13, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Have a great Sunday, folks! Today is National French Fries Day...
> ...




Of course that word has two spellings, so let's be clear of what we speak:


----------



## Pogo (Jul 13, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Speaking of chores...I just cleaned (snipped) probably 5000 xmas lights for the scrap pile. Took me the whole weekend and I just now finished the last of them. I have blisters, too.





I never knew Christmas lights had to be pruned.  I've been doing it all wrong.

Guess I should start watering them too...


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 13, 2014)

Waiting for tales of a Route 66 motorcycle tour by a coworker and his wife.  Should be interesting as he often finds the less common spots to eat and visit when he rides.

Big day at work tomorrow, if everything goes according to plan, I'll make 6% of my annual income in less than 48 hours.  Also have to find at least one or two good buys at the auction.  Otherwise, our inventory is too low.   Kind of a victim of my own success sort of thing.  Need many more than that, but it is a start.

Hope what ever ails you folks can get fixed, medicated or adjusted Monday .

Need to get the '92 Yukon in to a mechanic Monday too.  Alternator or starter is my guess.  Fortunately I got it started long enough to drive it to the service department.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 13, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of chores...I just cleaned (snipped) probably 5000 xmas lights for the scrap pile. Took me the whole weekend and I just now finished the last of them. I have blisters, too.
> ...



Don't be silly, that won't help unless you amend the soil with batteries.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 13, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



So they need alkaline soil... (writing notes)


----------



## Gracie (Jul 13, 2014)

Boff of youse.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 13, 2014)

70 cents a pound. Gotta be at least 15-20 lbs of 'em now that I got the bulbs off and it's just wire.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 13, 2014)

Well, I'm exhausted from enjoying a good germanic win in Soccer tonight.... all that partying makes a dude tired............... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.......................


----------



## Jughead (Jul 13, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Have a great Sunday, folks! Today is National French Fries Day...
> ...


And don't forget the salt ...


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 13, 2014)

Nice weekend down the shore.  Amazingly, almost 2 years later the are still signs if hurricane sandy in some places.

Saturday night was the super moon.  I got a few pictures of it.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 13, 2014)

It really was an impressive moon last night.  Thanks for reminding me with some pictures Spoonman.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 13, 2014)

I had a hard time sleeping Saturday night, so I went outside around 4am and the fog lifted well enough to see that big honkin' moon. And it was so nice outside...I stripped down to nuthin' and just stood there in it's light. Naked. First time I ever did that! 

I wanted to take a pic of it but I knew my itty bitty digital camera would be able to capture it.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 13, 2014)

Gracie said:


> 70 cents a pound. Gotta be at least 15-20 lbs of 'em now that I got the bulbs off and it's just wire.



So you are recycling the copper wire?


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 13, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I had a hard time sleeping Saturday night, so I went outside around 4am and the fog lifted well enough to see that big honkin' moon. And it was so nice outside...I stripped down to nuthin' and just stood there in it's light. Naked. First time I ever did that!
> 
> I wanted to take a pic of it but I knew my itty bitty digital camera would be able to capture it.



Probably just as well, the light might have attracted attention to your "state".  Might want to be careful, Spoonman apparently will use his camera.  Does he live near you?


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jul 13, 2014)

So Mrs. Blood is watching one of those British shows on PBS. Been on 15 minutes and I haven't understood one word they've said yet.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 13, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Nice weekend down the shore.  Amazingly, almost 2 years later the are still signs if hurricane sandy in some places.
> 
> Saturday night was the super moon.  I got a few pictures of it.



Spoon, is that Sandy museum still there?  It was in either Point Pleasant or Seaside, on the boardwalk.   Under a big white tent if memory serves...


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 13, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> So Mrs. Blood is watching one of those British shows on PBS. Been on 15 minutes and I haven't understood one word they've said yet.



Might be a good opportunity to catch a nap?


----------



## Pogo (Jul 13, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > So Mrs. Blood is watching one of those British shows on PBS. Been on 15 minutes and I haven't understood one word they've said yet.
> ...



Isn't Mrs. Blood German?

Maybe it's a German program.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jul 13, 2014)

Pogo said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...



Yep she's German. German I can understand. It's the English trying to speak English I have a problem with.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 13, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> So Mrs. Blood is watching one of those British shows on PBS. Been on 15 minutes and I haven't understood one word they've said yet.


Hell, when I'm in England I need a translator. Wish they would learn to speak English.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 13, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Nice weekend down the shore.  Amazingly, almost 2 years later the are still signs if hurricane sandy in some places.
> ...



I'm not sure.  I've never seen it


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 13, 2014)

According to Gracie, there were two moons out last night...


----------



## Gracie (Jul 13, 2014)

lol. Yep!!


----------



## Gracie (Jul 13, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > 70 cents a pound. Gotta be at least 15-20 lbs of 'em now that I got the bulbs off and it's just wire.
> ...



Yes. Hubby has a setup in the back yard where he cleans his scrap metal. The xmas tree lights are piddly and too hard to clean the rubber off the wire, but we still get 70 cents a pound for it as long as the bulbs are snipped off with wire cutters. It gives us a smidge extra money for  food, gas, etc.

btw...have you always been in the CS, Save? I haven't seen you in a long time! And, it is good to see you.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 13, 2014)

Visited a bunch of relatives I hadn't seen in a ling time Saturday.  Picked up my Yukon from my parents house after driving them home and drove by the local country club at 11:40pm.  There were all these glowing green lights all over the course.  Night golf!

All the carts and players were wearing glow sticks and the golf balls were fluorescent too.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 13, 2014)

Been thinking I need a new hobby. So...I have some river rocks in the back yard and I still have some acrylic paints. I went to ebay to look, cuz I don't do hobbies unless I can make a bit of money with it...hence the idea. I have done painted rocks before but it has been over 15 years since I have..maybe longer. Anywho...this one fetched 25 bucks! Hell, I will do that all damn day for 25 bucks a rock!

Canoe on Lake or River Large Cypress Tree Hand Painted on A Rock by G Gray | eBay


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 13, 2014)

Gracie said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



In and out of the CS, but never a regular Gracie.  More of a political warrior in days past.  Now I just want a mellow place to chat, so the CS is awesome.

Clipping bulbs off xmas lights sounds therapeutic.  Sort of like popping bubble wrap.  Nothing like a string of bulbs not working to get a person worked up.  Got to keep my wire cutters handy next season.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 13, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I had a hard time sleeping Saturday night, so I went outside around 4am and the fog lifted well enough to see that big honkin' moon. And it was so nice outside...I stripped down to nuthin' and just stood there in it's light. Naked. First time I ever did that!
> 
> I wanted to take a pic of it but I knew my itty bitty digital camera would be able to capture it.



Skyclad.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 13, 2014)

Gracie said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



how much do you get per pound for copper now?


----------



## Gracie (Jul 13, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



lol. I was thinking that this morning as I clipped. Birds singing, I am on the swing, big green bin in front of me stuffed with xmas lights...pop....pop...er..I mean..snip...snip.

And these lights work. But he gets them for 50 cents to a dollar per strand..and sometimes free. It all adds up in the end.

And yes..CS is a grand place to just hang out and chat. Kinda like xmas...ya never know what is waiting for you when you return and what subject is currently going.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 13, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...




About 2.20/2.30 CLEANED copper. Brass 1.70 per pound. He gets A LOT of brass. A local electrician brings us piles of copper wire when he is redoing houses. Hubby pays him half of what he gets at the scrap yard...so he goes there every two weeks with a truckload of cleaned scrap metal.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 13, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


not bad.   how about lead.  I know lead and tin cost a fortune to buy right now


----------



## Gracie (Jul 13, 2014)

40 cents a pound for lead. Not worth it and too damn heavy. Tin 6 to 10 bucks a pound (which is pewter).


----------



## Gracie (Jul 13, 2014)

Aluminum is 40 cents a pound, stainless steel 50 cents a pound.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 13, 2014)

btw...hubby hunts for old solar panels all the time. Lots of copper in them!

Friend of mine was renting a room with us for awhile and wound up marrying her childhood sweetheart that happens to be an ex felon. Nice guy, served his time, but had a helluvatime finding work. So..hubby taught him everything to know about scrapping. They moved to Los Angeles and now that guy makes 2 to 3 THOUSAND a month just from scrapping. Bigger town.Better pickings.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 13, 2014)

Gracie said:


> 40 cents a pound for lead. Not worth it and too damn heavy. Tin 6 to 10 bucks a pound (which is pewter).



I'm paying about $2 a pound for lead and $15 per pound for tin right now.  I usually buy about 100 lb of lead and 15 lb  of tin at a time


----------



## Gracie (Jul 13, 2014)

You must be in a bigger area. Our dinky little town doesn't have much and the scrap buyer guy is cheap.
Hubby gets all his from swap meets and yard sales..and what the electrician brings him.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## Noomi (Jul 14, 2014)

Afternoon everyone. My lovely friend seems to be getting back to her normal feisty self, if our text messages today are anything to go by. I like to see her in a mood for a good discussion!

Hope everyone is well here!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 14, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo&#8217;s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila&#8217;s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry&#8217;s Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki&#8217;s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi&#8217;s Auntie Marj and Nana and friend Tracy,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Stat's aunt,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel
Ollie, Mrs O and family in the loss of their Angie,
Bloodrock's father-in-law in Germany,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, Sunshine, Jake and Hobbes.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.   This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 14, 2014)

Good morning, everyone, and a happy Monday to you!

The *Helpers in Uniform*  series continues.



No. 1:








Source.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 14, 2014)

No. 2:








Source.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 14, 2014)

And, today's coffee funnies:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 14, 2014)

And, just totally off the wall:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 14, 2014)

And in the ultra-secret war of Tea vs. Coffee, the brits have unveiled their newest of newfangled weapons!!!


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 14, 2014)

So Stat...did Germany go completely crazy with the World Cup win?  I was wondering what the reaction was.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 14, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> So Stat...did Germany go completely crazy with the World Cup win?  I was wondering what the reaction was.




Well, I partied until I could barely find my bed, if that is any indication.

In Cologne, the partying was so heavy that trains were stopped.

I heard people honking horns until good 4 in the morning.

And you would not believe what a huge cup of coffee I am drinking today.


Ugh....


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 14, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> how much do you get per pound for copper now?



Your avatar reminds me of this:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 14, 2014)

I screenshotted the reporting of last night's World Cup win:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...and-wins-the-world-cup-title-screenshots.html


----------



## Noomi (Jul 14, 2014)

Well done Germany for the win, but I didn't watch it. I hear they have won it four times, anyway.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 14, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Well done Germany for the win, but I didn't watch it. I hear they have won it four times, anyway.



1954, 1974 - as West Germany

1990 as a Germany in the middle of reunification. The team for the 90 FIFA World Cup was still a West German team. Germany was officially reunified per treaty on October 3, 1990, but the team played in June/July of that year. No "Ossis" were on the team yet.

2014 - a united German team.

So, there is a psychological factor in play here that people who don't live in Germany may have difficulty thinking of as important, but actually, it is quite important, for those people, at least.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 14, 2014)

I'd say Harper is the healthiest one on your prayer list FoxFyre.  She walks and talks (as long as she can answer the question with no or meow).


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 14, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> So Stat...did Germany go completely crazy with the World Cup win?  I was wondering what the reaction was.



It sure looked like it. What a grand celebration. I loved it, even though I was only able to catch the last hour of the game. I have heard that was all one needed to watch...  First win by Germany since 1999 or something like that?


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 14, 2014)

Soccer, hockey without the ice and sticks?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 14, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Soccer, hockey without the ice and sticks?



But with a big ball, many legs and stong heads!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 14, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > So Stat...did Germany go completely crazy with the World Cup win?  I was wondering what the reaction was.
> ...




USMB Coffee Shop IV - Page 348 - US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 14, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


>



  What a beautiful tribute, to your daughter, Ollie. 

Rest In Peace, Angie.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 14, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


>



How did everything go, Ollie?  Did your grandson get it all done okay?


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 14, 2014)

*Good Morning, Coffee Shop!*


----------



## peach174 (Jul 14, 2014)

Morning!


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 14, 2014)

Sherry said:


>



What a pretty photo!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 14, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> I'd say Harper is the healthiest one on your prayer list FoxFyre.  She walks and talks (as long as she can answer the question with no or meow).


 [MENTION=21265]saveliberty[/MENTION]:  That's great news Save.  She was the inspiration for the Vigil List and is the one who has been on it from the beginning.  Is she done with all the corrective surgeries now?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 14, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


>



Right across from Boardman, where I once lived.

I hope the service went well, Ollie.

Thinking of you.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 14, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > how much do you get per pound for copper now?
> ...



i set this avatar up for spring.  i really should revise it for summer but i have been so busy that hasn't been on my mind.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 14, 2014)

There has been no service for Angie yet. We are leaving in the morning to head for Georgia. I had the Prayer cards made locally because the Grandkids in Georgia didn't get them done. They just got the date from the Cemetery when they can add her ashes to her Husbands. And they set up no preacher or Chaplain. I called the Chaplains office this morning and the Garrison Chaplain wasn't in. he's supposed to call me back. From what the secretary told me we won't get a Chaplain.

Looks like I might have to do a eulogy. 

Anyway we'll do something Thursday then I'll drive back home and be at my Brothers burial on Saturday.... 

It has not been a fun year..........


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 14, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> So Stat...did Germany go completely crazy with the World Cup win?  I was wondering what the reaction was.


Crazy as bedbugs.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 14, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> There has been no service for Angie yet. We are leaving in the morning to head for Georgia. I had the Prayer cards made locally because the Grandkids in Georgia didn't get them done. They just got the date from the Cemetery when they can add her ashes to her Husbands. And they set up no preacher or Chaplain. I called the Chaplains office this morning and the Garrison Chaplain wasn't in. he's supposed to call me back. From what the secretary told me we won't get a Chaplain.
> 
> Looks like I might have to do a eulogy.
> 
> ...



I hope you are taking care of you too Ollie.  I know you pride yourself in your ability to handle what comes at you, and you certainly do that with grace and poise, but none of us are invincible.  You've had far more on your plate this year than anybody should have to endure.  Be good to you too.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 14, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> There has been no service for Angie yet. We are leaving in the morning to head for Georgia. I had the Prayer cards made locally because the Grandkids in Georgia didn't get them done. They just got the date from the Cemetery when they can add her ashes to her Husbands. And they set up no preacher or Chaplain. I called the Chaplains office this morning and the Garrison Chaplain wasn't in. he's supposed to call me back. From what the secretary told me we won't get a Chaplain.
> 
> Looks like I might have to do a eulogy.
> 
> ...


You're a good man, Ollie. You've had an unfortunate series of events occur this year, and yet you've always managed to keep your composure, and be there for your loved ones. May God give you the strength to get through all this ok, and may he especially shield you from any future loss of loved ones for a lengthy period.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 14, 2014)

Good heavens. This has been a busy day to say the least. Whoever said that Mondays are supposed to be slow, I wish they would come and help me with my work ... 











Finally get a chance to have lunch ...


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 14, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I'd say Harper is the healthiest one on your prayer list FoxFyre.  She walks and talks (as long as she can answer the question with no or meow).
> ...



Getting close to her second birthday.  Harper will need a surgery at six or seven.  That one will take a piece of her hip and implant it in her upper gum.  It forms the base for her adult teeth.  Probably a cosmetic surgery for her nose in her teens.

No and meow aren't her only words.  Wow and mama too, but you would be amazed how much that gets you at her age.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 14, 2014)

I called the American Legion Commander in Columbus Ga. His Chaplain will be there.....

When i get home i will compose a letter to the SMA (Sergeant Major of the Army) I will sent info copies to the Commander of the Chaplain Corps, The Inspector General, and the Commander of Ft Benning. Maybe the SGM of Ft Benning also. I'll have time to think about who all it goes to.....

In it I will remind them what the mission of the Chaplains Corps is and tell them about the total lack of service my Daughter received. Want to bet I get some responses?


----------



## peach174 (Jul 14, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> There has been no service for Angie yet. We are leaving in the morning to head for Georgia. I had the Prayer cards made locally because the Grandkids in Georgia didn't get them done. They just got the date from the Cemetery when they can add her ashes to her Husbands. And they set up no preacher or Chaplain. I called the Chaplains office this morning and the Garrison Chaplain wasn't in. he's supposed to call me back. From what the secretary told me we won't get a Chaplain.
> 
> Looks like I might have to do a eulogy.
> 
> ...



No it hasn't Ollie.

But I'm Praying for friends to comfort you, 
 faith to uphold you,
 and loving memories
 to help you smile again. (Hugs)


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 14, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> I called the American Legion Commander in Columbus Ga. His Chaplain will be there.....
> 
> When i get home i will compose a letter to the SMA (Sergeant Major of the Army) I will sent info copies to the Commander of the Chaplain Corps, The Inspector General, and the Commander of Ft Benning. Maybe the SGM of Ft Benning also. I'll have time to think about who all it goes to.....
> 
> In it I will remind them what the mission of the Chaplains Corps is and tell them about the total lack of service my Daughter received. Want to bet I get some responses?


You'll get some action from the SMA, I'm sure. This is unforgiveable.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 14, 2014)

[MENTION=29697]freedombecki[/MENTION]

Now that we're in High Summer in these parts and the plants and flowers are doing as well as they ever will, I thought you might enjoy some before and after snapshots.

Here's before:






and after:






Before:






and after:






before:






and after:






As soon as those decorative peppers bear fruit (and that will be soon as I spied one today!) I'll send snapshots again.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 14, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > There has been no service for Angie yet. We are leaving in the morning to head for Georgia. I had the Prayer cards made locally because the Grandkids in Georgia didn't get them done. They just got the date from the Cemetery when they can add her ashes to her Husbands. And they set up no preacher or Chaplain. I called the Chaplains office this morning and the Garrison Chaplain wasn't in. he's supposed to call me back. From what the secretary told me we won't get a Chaplain.
> ...




Very, very wise words and good advice.


----------



## kaz (Jul 14, 2014)

What a couple of days.  Yesterday, my next door neighbor who's a bud of mine, we like to sit outside and drink beer on the weekends, asked me to get his mail and bring in the recycling bin this week.  His wife's mother is visiting.  She hadn't been able to reach her husband at their house in Tampa, finally she called another daughter who drove 20 minutes to the house, he died of a heart attack doing yard work, she found the body in the yard.  They are headed down for the funeral today.  So I come into work today, I'm a business owner.  My VP of sales's grandfather died this weekend as well, so she's headed to the funeral on Wednesday.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 14, 2014)

Jughead said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > There has been no service for Angie yet. We are leaving in the morning to head for Georgia. I had the Prayer cards made locally because the Grandkids in Georgia didn't get them done. They just got the date from the Cemetery when they can add her ashes to her Husbands. And they set up no preacher or Chaplain. I called the Chaplains office this morning and the Garrison Chaplain wasn't in. he's supposed to call me back. From what the secretary told me we won't get a Chaplain.
> ...




Because Jughead said it so incredibly beautifully and from deep within the heart, I can only second what he said, Ollie.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 14, 2014)

Dayum. I woke up to overcast skies that is NOT fog and even got a few spatterings of rain but it stopped. Dammit. Now I have to water the yard after all.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 14, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> [MENTION=29697]freedombecki[/MENTION]
> 
> Now that we're in High Summer in these parts and the plants and flowers are doing as well as they ever will, I thought you might enjoy some before and after snapshots.
> 
> ...


The after pics look simply amazing.  That's the way I would like my flower beds to look, but it's so darn hot in the summer here, no matter how much I water them, they don't do well, so I end up planting green bushes, mostly...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 14, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Well unless you want us to take her off, I just think given the history of all that, we'll just keep her on the list.  And if the Coffee Shop lasts another five years, she's covered.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 14, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I looked deep into my crystal ball.

The CS will be here for a good, long while.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 14, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > So Mrs. Blood is watching one of those British shows on PBS. Been on 15 minutes and I haven't understood one word they've said yet.
> ...



Two nations divided by a common language. 
- Winston Churchill


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 14, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Dayum. I woke up to overcast skies that is NOT fog and even got a few spatterings of rain but it stopped. Dammit. Now I have to water the yard after all.



Sorry to hear it.  We just had a nice t-storm come through a dump a load of rain on us.  Unfortunately that also means flash floods. 
Finally broke down and ordered my wife a new (factory refurbished) Dell laptop but we now have the money.  Her current one was given to me years ago because it didn't work.  I fixed and upgraded it as best as I could but it was still slow, especially compared to the desktops.  I got tired of her constantly complaining and me having to constantly "tune-it-up" to make it work faster.  Shes one of those who has 10 things open at once and leaves them open then wonders why the computer slows down........ 
The "new" one will fix that, it's fast enough and powerful enough for her to open as many programs as her heart desires and not slow down much at all. 
As more $$ rolls in I'll replace my laptop.  Already know what I want.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 14, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Sorry to hear that.  At least they were able to save the one.  I don't blame you for naming it.  But why "Crystal"?


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 14, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



It has been a blessing to have her on the CS pray list FoxFyre.  I just feel a little unworthy when folks have bigger problems such as Ollie and others.  I want them to have the focus and benefit of our prayers.  Maybe Harper serves the purpose of reminding us these prayers can work and offer hope to others here.  Either way I'm okay with what your heart feels is correct.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 14, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> [MENTION=29697]freedombecki[/MENTION]
> 
> Now that we're in High Summer in these parts and the plants and flowers are doing as well as they ever will, I thought you might enjoy some before and after snapshots.
> 
> ...



changing it up this year I see


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 14, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Dayum. I woke up to overcast skies that is NOT fog and even got a few spatterings of rain but it stopped. Dammit. Now I have to water the yard after all.
> ...



So happy to hear positive news for you Ringel.  Still wanting even better for you and your wife.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 14, 2014)

The landscaper in me always starts looking at the porch construction, then the flowers.  All I think when I see the flowers is, what no perennials?  What a lot of work each year.  It is very nice looking.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 14, 2014)

I was going to get a laptop awhile back but they were all windows8. Eww. NO. So..I just had Staples rebuild mine and it is running like a champ and only cost 158 bucks.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 14, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I was going to get a laptop awhile back but they were all windows8. Eww. NO. So..I just had Staples rebuild mine and it is running like a champ and only cost 158 bucks.



You can still buy laptops with Win 7, generally online.  Some stores will load Win 7 if you ask them but they'll charge you extra for it.  
I try to find laptops with no operating system and load what I want.  (Windows is an Operating System - just in case you didn't know.)


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 14, 2014)

See all you good folks in less than a week


----------



## Gracie (Jul 14, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I was going to get a laptop awhile back but they were all windows8. Eww. NO. So..I just had Staples rebuild mine and it is running like a champ and only cost 158 bucks.
> ...



Yeah..I considered that too. But the cost was 500 bucks and up. Just rebuilding mine was only 158 bucks.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 14, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



If they did their job well, then you got a good deal.

Lord, it's 04:10 here, I need to slee..........................


----------



## Pogo (Jul 14, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I was going to get a laptop awhile back but they were all windows8. Eww. NO. So..I just had Staples rebuild mine and it is running like a champ and only cost 158 bucks.
> ...



I bought a laptop (last fall) with Win 7, and at some point it 'evolved' (devolved?) into Windows 8. 

I never felt a thing.

Possibly because I use Classic Shell to emulate the pre-7 version.  Windows XP, or Windows NFG or Windows Pissta, or whatever the f*ck it was called...


----------



## Sherry (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 14, 2014)

Staples did a fabu job. I was looking the laptops...finally focused on one I thought would suffice even though I was scratching my head, and the sales guy asked why bother with it when he could fix mine with a fast checkup to see what it needed. I was surprised, but pleased he offered. So...I went that route. I paid for a new "brain", and they tossed in a new mouse as well. Total coast was 158 bucks. Or something like that. It was less than 160, that much I remember. And they moved everything from the old brain to the new one so when I brought it home..no need to redo everything.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 14, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Staples did a fabu job. I was looking the laptops...finally focused on one I thought would suffice even though I was scratching my head, and the sales guy asked why bother with it when he could fix mine with a fast checkup to see what it needed. I was surprised, but pleased he offered. So...I went that route. I paid for a new "brain", and they tossed in a new mouse as well. Total coast was 158 bucks. Or something like that. It was less than 160, that much I remember. And they moved everything from the old brain to the new one so when I brought it home..no need to redo everything.



Well no wonder it's working so well for you.  The rest of us are stuck with hard drives and you get a 'brain'.  There's no justice.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 14, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I beta tested Win 8, hated it, swore I would not "upgrade" to that OS until they got rid of that damned interface.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 14, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > I called the American Legion Commander in Columbus Ga. His Chaplain will be there.....
> ...



It's uncanny the way they can eff things up at the worst possible time.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 14, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I say keep her covered.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 14, 2014)

Windows 8 sucks big hairy ones. Staples said they sell more refurbished pcs and laptops than the new ones due to windows 8.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 14, 2014)

[MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION]

Did your cat ever come down from the tree???


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 14, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Good heavens. This has been a busy day to say the least. Whoever said that Mondays are supposed to be slow, I wish they would come and help me with my work ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad you got time for lunch!  Don't want you to miss a meal, we know how you get.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 14, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Good heavens. This has been a busy day to say the least. Whoever said that Mondays are supposed to be slow, I wish they would come and help me with my work ...
> ...


I could handle skipping lunch, and the resulting hunger pangs. Since I fast on Fridays during Lent, I'm used to it, so it wouldn't be an issue. Problem is when the stomach starts growling. It's embarrassing when in a meeting ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 14, 2014)

I may be the only person on the Planet who likes Windows 8   (But it did take me most of a year to get to that point.)  I have Windows 7 on my laptop and Windows 8 (upgraded to 8.1) on my PC.  And after using both for more than a year now I have made my peace with Windows 8 and prefer it to Windows 7.  It seems to me to be a more stable system and it has some features that I find myself missing when I use Win 7.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 14, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



Oh that's right, you did fast.  I've heard the stomach growls in meetings before.  Nobody wants to acknowledge it but everyone knows where it's coming from.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 14, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> I may be the only person on the Planet who likes Windows 8   (But it did take me most of a year to get to that point.)  I have Windows 7 on my laptop and Windows 8 (upgraded to 8.1) on my PC.  And after using both for more than a year now I have made my peace with Windows 8 and prefer it to Windows 7.  It seems to me to be a more stable system and it has some features that I find myself missing when I use Win 7.



Hey Foxy, cute new avie.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 15, 2014)

Gracie said:


> [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION]
> 
> Did your cat ever come down from the tree???



He did not come down, I plucked him down with that apparatus I posted pictures of the other day -- after slight modification to extend it a bit more.  Imagine a cherrypicker machine like you'd see working on a telephone pole, except it's one guy on a stepladder poking a pole into the air.  So he never did come down on his own.  I forced the issue because I was tired of this taking so much time.  But at least I didn't have to call the rescue guy this time.

He's sitting right here in front of the laptop.  Say hi, Hobbes...

"uhtouhwih kbyqpoiubpeuq09j';fd'zh4/j aj[p[agr"

Yeah.  What he said.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 15, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheilas friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Beckis hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and friend Tracy,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Stat's aunt,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel
Ollie, Mrs O and family in the loss of their Angie,
Bloodrock's father-in-law in Germany,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and  Sunshine.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.   This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 15, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, everyone, and a happy Tuesday to you!
> 
> The *Helpers in Uniform*  series continues.
> 
> ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 15, 2014)

*No. 2:*








Source.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 15, 2014)

And, today's coffee funnies:




























Have a good Tuesday, folks.

The victorious German World Cup Team is coming home today, to a huge hero's welcome. And the weather is georgeous today. Nice!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 15, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> I may be the only person on the Planet who likes Windows 8   (But it did take me most of a year to get to that point.)  I have Windows 7 on my laptop and Windows 8 (upgraded to 8.1) on my PC.  And after using both for more than a year now I have made my peace with Windows 8 and prefer it to Windows 7.  It seems to me to be a more stable system and it has some features that I find myself missing when I use Win 7.





I like Win 8 - a lot. Win 8 runs on my laptop, Win 7 and Linux run on the desktop system. EASY.


----------



## mal (Jul 15, 2014)

Morning!



peace...


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 15, 2014)

*Some days it's just so hard to wake up.

Good morning anyway, Everybody!*


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 15, 2014)

Well, stuck in traffic so I figured I'd post.  Lol


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 15, 2014)

Good morning, all.

Hot and very dry here in SLC today.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 15, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Well, stuck in traffic so I figured I'd post.  Lol



How's the weather up there?


----------



## Jughead (Jul 15, 2014)

Morning all! Am I glad yesterday is over. It was a busy day to say the least. Never thought I'd like Tuesday so much ...

Happy Tuesday, Folks!


----------



## Jughead (Jul 15, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


It happened to me on one occasion when I was fasting (eating only one meal during Lent on Fridays). I had to apologize for being on an empty stomach. What made matters worse was that we provided donuts, muffins and coffee for everyone at the meeting.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 15, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Well, stuck in traffic so I figured I'd post.  Lol
> ...



`Morning Sarah and all in the CS.

So far, this month of July, it has been in the 60's and partly cloudy. I'll take that any time and be so grateful. Remember I haven't A/C.....


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 15, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  We got a good hard rain last night and then it has been raining lightly ever since--raining lightly--the good soaking kind--now.  Cool and rainy--very un-New Mexico like but I'm loving it.  A drought buster?  We can hope.

Hope everybody is having a good Tuesday.  I need to hit the showers and get myself pretty for a looooooong medical taxi run this morning.  Uncle Ed has to see the doc at his office and then we go to the hospital for pre-admission and pre-op conference in advance of some out-patient surgery next Monday.  Not looking forward to doing all that in the rain--Albuquerque drivers don't handle wet weather well at all.  But it's worth it to get the rain.

Okay, trash cart is set out at the curb, fussing at Hombre to do what he needs to do to get over this crud he has, more coffee, and then off to the showers.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 15, 2014)

Sounds great, Foxfyre.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 15, 2014)

The German "11" (well, the whole team!) went down the Fan-Meile (Fans - Mile) in Berlin, which is packed with about 2,000,000 people extra today. It was quite a show.

I suspect that bars will be hopping tonight and there will be love in the air.

LOL.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 15, 2014)

mal said:


> Morning!
> 
> 
> 
> peace...





Morsche, Morsche, Mal....


shalom....


----------



## peach174 (Jul 15, 2014)

We are very grateful that we are having our normal monsoon season.
We have been so dry for the last few summers.
The winds were really bad in Tucson and it blew over several of our F 16 jet fighters at Davis Monthan Air Force Base.
As usual flooding in Tucson and Phoenix.
Still very grateful for the rain.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 15, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Well, stuck in traffic so I figured I'd post.  Lol
> ...



very humid.  you can drink the air   lol


----------



## Jughead (Jul 15, 2014)

peach174 said:


> We are very grateful that we are having our normal monsoon season.
> We have been so dry for the last few summers.
> The winds were really bad in Tucson and it blew over several of our F 16 jet fighters at Davis Monthan Air Force Base.
> As usual flooding in Tucson and Phoenix.
> Still very grateful for the rain.


I recall when I lived in Phoenix, the few times it rained throughout the year, many of the streets wound up flooded. Some of the older neighborhoods did not have any sewers. It was quite a sight.


----------



## BluesMistress (Jul 15, 2014)

Happy Tuesday ~~~~


----------



## BluesMistress (Jul 15, 2014)

Happy Tuesday ~~~~


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jul 15, 2014)

Good morning Coffee Mates. Already 90 here and like Spoon says you can drink the air. So Mrs. Blood gets out of the shower this morning and tells me she thinks she hears water running. So I check under the house and sure enough there's a pinhole leak in the hot water pipe running to the bathroom. The line is plastic except the manifold is copper and that's where the leak is. One of our best friends owns a plumbing company so I'm on the phone at 6:45. He had someone here at 8:15 fixed by 9. I just may take my monthly shower in celebration. Have a great day y'all.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 15, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Good morning Coffee Mates. Already 90 here and like Spoon says you can drink the air. So Mrs. Blood gets out of the shower this morning and tells me she thinks she hears water running. So I check under the house and sure enough there's a pinhole leak in the hot water pipe running to the bathroom. The line is plastic except the manifold is copper and that's where the leak is. One of our best friends owns a plumbing company so I'm on the phone at 6:45. He had someone here at 8:15 fixed by 9. I just may take my monthly shower in celebration. Have a great day y'all.



Good deal.  

I always love having friends with whom to do business. Everybody prospers that way.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 15, 2014)

Good news:  A starter for my '92 Yukon is a $60 item.

Bad news:  Since I pay my mechanic in the shop directly, I have to wait until they are not busy.  That takes a while sometimes.  Also, as the Yukon has sat for three days, the right rear brake line appears to be broken too.  

Good news:  All the expensive stuff works pretty well.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 15, 2014)

Morning !


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jul 15, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning Coffee Mates. Already 90 here and like Spoon says you can drink the air. So Mrs. Blood gets out of the shower this morning and tells me she thinks she hears water running. So I check under the house and sure enough there's a pinhole leak in the hot water pipe running to the bathroom. The line is plastic except the manifold is copper and that's where the leak is. One of our best friends owns a plumbing company so I'm on the phone at 6:45. He had someone here at 8:15 fixed by 9. I just may take my monthly shower in celebration. Have a great day y'all.
> ...



True. Our daughters are best friends and we go to church together. My other best friend at church can find and fix ANY problem with a car. I buy the parts and he fixes and won't charge me anything. Even if it takes hours. So I make out a check and give it to him at church and tell him I won't take no for an answer...don't cause a scene in church.


----------



## kaz (Jul 15, 2014)

It's supposed to rain in North Carolina today, my lawn needs it.  My youngest just graduated high school and we are selling the house to downsize.  Keep a lawn green in North Carolina during the summer's a serious challenge.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 15, 2014)

kaz said:


> It's supposed to rain in North Carolina today, my lawn needs it.  My youngest just graduated high school and we are selling the house to downsize.  Keep a lawn green in North Carolina during the summer's a serious challenge.



Congrats on the graduation.

Downsizing is fun, exhilarating, and confusing at times.

Now that we are on the other side of that, we love how it all turned out.

Have our year round condo here and keep the home in Tyler Tx for winters when and if we want to do that.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 15, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



71, breezy and sunny here.  Soo good.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jul 15, 2014)

Oh wow. My Crepe Myrtles are finally blooming. Outside my subdivision, they've been in full bloom for weeks. Mine in just the last couple of days. Amazing what a little rain will do.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## Spoonman (Jul 15, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



looks like we have a week of high humidity and sporadic thunder showers.  every night for the last few days we have had periods of very heavy rain.   lots of bad hair days


----------



## kaz (Jul 15, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > It's supposed to rain in North Carolina today, my lawn needs it.  My youngest just graduated high school and we are selling the house to downsize.  Keep a lawn green in North Carolina during the summer's a serious challenge.
> ...



Thanks Jake.  We plan to rent for a year or two and feel out where we want to live.  My oldest has lived in eight states, we've moved so much and we always had to pick so fast.  we're looking forward to taking our time with this one.  I'm also looking forward to a break from repairs and yard work.  And I can focus on the business rather than maintaining the home while we work on growing.  I don't think I want to rent forever though.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 15, 2014)

Ah, helpful topic this downsizing.  Any tips or observations would be great.

My biggest problem is finding my beast of a house is worth X and the smaller yet slightly more functional house is also X.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 15, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Ah, helpful topic this downsizing.  Any tips or observations would be great.
> 
> My biggest problem is finding my beast of a house is worth X and the smaller yet slightly more functional house is also X.



My biggest problem is my husband and my son refuse to get rid of their collectables (read: crap).  We can't downsize as there would be no where to put their stuff.  Funny how all my stuff is crap and all their stuff is collectibles.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 15, 2014)

kaz said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



If you are staying in the area, you can rent if you have not found what you want when you get a good sale price for your home. If you are moving, rent first for six months while checking the market.  I miss yard work, I don't miss home repairs, and the HOA has taken care of stuff I had not even realized that it covered.


----------



## kaz (Jul 15, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Definitely staying in the area, my business is here.  Actually, my commute is about a half hour now.  Not terrible, but a little less would be nice.


----------



## kaz (Jul 15, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, helpful topic this downsizing.  Any tips or observations would be great.
> ...



I'm fortunate there.  My wife and I are totally not pack rats.  In fact, the first weekend we spent cleaning out to prepare to move, we filled the trash can, that's it.  I packed about 3 boxes, most were pictures, you're supposed to take down all the personal pictures when you show the house.  Our house doesn't have much clutter.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 15, 2014)

Been in my house since about 1992, so even though I don't collect much extra stuff, the time works against me.  Not counting the basement at 900 sq.ft., there is 1,140 on first floor and another 900 on the second.  Four bedrooms and 2.5 baths, but no garage.

Looking for a one story with everything necessary for daily life on one floor.  Attached garage and a basement would be also on the need list.  After that an out building for the business would be a plus.  This would be out of town with about an acre and a half.  I'd like to start a tree nursery.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 15, 2014)

How does that go Againsheila?  One man's trash is another's treasure?


----------



## Jughead (Jul 15, 2014)

R.D. said:


>


I'm not surprised. If all I ate was a diet consisting of fruits and vegetables, I'd likely be ill, and have no stamina or energy. Probably also feel lightheaded. I need protein and carbs in my diet in order to get sustenance.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 15, 2014)

Saw this guy at the front door when I went to take the dog out earlier.






I think I might prefer the snake to the dog as a pet.  I hate this stupid, never listening, shitting and pissing all over the house dog.  

The snake, at least, would just be stupid.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 15, 2014)

That is good because it looks pregnant.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 15, 2014)

My youngest made a fb appeal yesterday.  Her school has a $100 student supplies budget for her classroom for the year.  She is hoping for donations.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 15, 2014)

And once again, Karma has made me her bitch today.  It started out this morning as I tried to start the Ford Explorer and listened to it click and tap and refuse to start.  And that was at a grocery store parking lot.  I stop in every morning for a banana and a quart of skim milk.  The maintenance crew drove out a Chevy Blazer for me and off I went to the northern reaches of the county.

I finished the scheduled inspections for the morning and took my lunch hour at a Farmer's Market buying produce for me and Mom.

Then, on the way back, the Blazer died!  Again the maintenance crew came to the rescue and brought me back to the office.  Now that I have finished the Battle of the Paperwork for today, I think I'll go home and take the Mutt for a walk.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 15, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> And once again, Karma has made me her bitch today.  It started out this morning as I tried to start the Ford Explorer and listened to it click and tap and refuse to start.  And that was at a grocery store parking lot.  I stop in every morning for a banana and a quart of skim milk.  The maintenance crew drove out a Chevy Blazer for me and off I went to the northern reaches of the county.
> 
> I finished the scheduled inspections for the morning and took my lunch hour at a Farmer's Market buying produce for me and Mom.
> 
> Then, on the way back, the Blazer died!  Again the maintenance crew came to the rescue and brought me back to the office.  Now that I have finished the Battle of the Paperwork for today, I think I'll go home and take the Mutt for a walk.



Ask yourself what you did to have Karma smack you and then remember to never do it again.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 15, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Saw this guy at the front door when I went to take the dog out earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Snakes are quiet, don't need to go 'walkies', eat a couple times of month, which means they only need their quarters cleaned a couple of times a month.  On the flip side, you cannot be squeamish about their eating habits, they poop in their water dish, and they tend to carry salmonella and get mites, and generally drive up your electric bill.  Oh, yeah, try to find a veterinarian who treats sick snakes...


----------



## Jughead (Jul 15, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Saw this guy at the front door when I went to take the dog out earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chances are that snake isn't venomous. It looks like a Florida watersnake. You could likely keep it as a pet if you like.

Poisonous snakes are limited to rattlesnakes, cottonmouths, copperheads, sidewinders, massasaugas and coral snakes.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 15, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > And once again, Karma has made me her bitch today.  It started out this morning as I tried to start the Ford Explorer and listened to it click and tap and refuse to start.  And that was at a grocery store parking lot.  I stop in every morning for a banana and a quart of skim milk.  The maintenance crew drove out a Chevy Blazer for me and off I went to the northern reaches of the county.
> ...


Perhaps I took karma for granted.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 15, 2014)

Greetings, CS denizens!
Beautiful day here.  It's taken to raining lightly at night and glowing with sunshine during the day.  Keeps things fresh.  Temps have been more reasonable, climbing to mid-60's during the day.
Well, I achieved what I set out to do up here this weekend.  I got my prototype roof truss measured, cut, and assembled.  It fit perfectly!  Now I need to set up a few jigs, inventory and supplement my supplies, cut and assembly the rest of the required trusses.  Then I'll be soliciting for some help getting those bad boys installed.  With a 16' span, they are unwieldy to handle alone.  With some application, I think I can get the roof on in four trips.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 15, 2014)

Jughead said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Uh... vegetables have tons of protein.  Leafy greens, seeds, nuts, beans... what they don't have (except for nuts) is a lot of fats and cholesterol.  And they lots of energy.  And carbs-- complex ones, not simple -- which means they last longer, do more, and keep the body far more stable.  Carnivorism is not what our homonid digestive systems are designed for; it's one reason it's behind so much disease, which is why I gave it up decades ago.

This is prolly getting political and therefore off limits for the CS, but the original post was already going there  -- so I don't believe this sort of baiting belongs in the CS.
I mean, I set my own health standards, it's not my place to tell others how to set theirs.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 15, 2014)

R.D. said:


>



It has to do with skin care, diet, and genetics. The first lady may eat a good organic diet, but she has not taken care of her skin and doesn't make any effort with her appearance.

The second lady is all glammed up and is probably wearing make-up, but she has obviously taken care of her skin.  I don't know who she is, but even a  cook who eats sauces, butter,  and desserts, etc., but in moderation, will not harm her looks.  

Most people don't protect their skin from the sun, and that's what causes the  most damage, though diet has a lot of effect too.  Being a little plump rather than thin helps to make the second lady more attractive at her age, imo.

French women, for example, have a high life expectancy, are generally not fat, and look pretty good in middle age. They eat butter, white bread, meat, and so on, but in moderation. They also eat a lot of fruits and veggies.  

A healthy organic diet doesn't lead to looking old; it's taking care of your skin that counts.  A diet that is not perfect doesn't lead to being beautiful: it has to do with skin care too and just making an effort. I don't think the first lady has made any effort with her looks.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 15, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...


Yup, you're right Pogo, It's best to keep the discussion non-political. Food for me is always a pleasure to discuss, so it's never political ...  

The reason I'd be hesitant to rely on vegetables for protein is because they are not considered complete proteins as are meat and fish proteins. For instance, they lack an essential amino acid such as lysine. They are also low in methionine and threonine. To play it really safe though I eat everything, meat, fish, veggies, fruits,...). With the exception of some cooked greens, there's usually no food that I won't eat ...


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 15, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



genetics has a lot to do with it.  i've abused my skin with over exposure to the sun.  I never really moisturized or done anything  to care for it.  but i'm fortunate to be pushing 60 and still have pretty much wrinkle free skin.  i think a lot has to do with genetics.  while i eat a healthy diet now, that wasn't always the case.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 15, 2014)

Pogo said:


> This is prolly getting political and therefore off limits for the CS, but the original post was already going there  -- so I don't believe this sort of baiting belongs in the CS.
> I mean, I set my own health standards, it's not my place to tell others how to set theirs.



Sheesh, it was humor


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 15, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Chances are that snake isn't venomous. It looks like a Florida watersnake. You could likely keep it as a pet if you like.
> 
> Poisonous snakes are limited to rattlesnakes, cottonmouths, copperheads, sidewinders, massasaugas and coral snakes.



I looked it up after I saw it and believe it to have been an Eastern Kingsnake.  A constrictor, and although they may bite when caught in the wild, are apparently fairly good pets as far as snakes go.

I don't actually want a snake for a pet, and I have no idea how the little one would feel about having one.  I was really just venting some of my frustration at the terrible chihuahua/pinscher we have.  Little bastard crapped in the house yet again already today.  I found it when I got up to take him out for the third time in 2 hours after he woke up.  

I had a snake when I was younger, a ball python, it escaped from it's aquarium and ended up trapping itself under a desk and dying.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 15, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



I agree that genetics plays a role as well as skin care and diet. Like most guys over exposure to the sun and a failure to moisturize have taken their toll. I am over 60 and the majority of my wrinkles are around my eyes. They look older than the rest of my skin but it was that way for both of my parents too so I doubt there is much I am going to be able to do about it. And no, cosmetic surgery is not something I would consider either.


----------



## kaz (Jul 15, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Uh oh.  Karma is like having a second wife...


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 15, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> That is good because it looks pregnant.



Naw, that's just breakfast.  Or is it dinner?


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 15, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> My youngest made a fb appeal yesterday.  Her school has a $100 student supplies budget for her classroom for the year.  She is hoping for donations.



I think asking for donations is fine, but there's a website for things like that. I forget what it is, but my niece used it for her classroom.  She no longer teaching now.  This was her last year, now she's going to have a baby and do something else.

What makes me upset is those supply lists for the students.  I saw one on the news.  Lysol wipes, paper towels, kleenex, etc.  Why are we buying cleaning supplies for our kids?  What happened to crayons and tablets?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 15, 2014)

What a wonderfully hot day.

Going to read for awhile.

Done good work.  And all of you will also, I bet.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 15, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Chances are that snake isn't venomous. It looks like a Florida watersnake. You could likely keep it as a pet if you like.
> ...



Snakes are not recommended when young children are around, especially constrictors.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 15, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > My youngest made a fb appeal yesterday.  Her school has a $100 student supplies budget for her classroom for the year.  She is hoping for donations.
> ...



I was just surprised the school had such a small budget for supplies.  Last year my daughter painted her room with her own time and money.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 15, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > This is prolly getting political and therefore off limits for the CS, but the original post was already going there  -- so I don't believe this sort of baiting belongs in the CS.
> ...



No, it's baiting.  It's drawing a dividing line between two sides and then mocking one of them.  I don't think that sort of thing belongs here.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 15, 2014)

Hey! Karma is a sweetheart!


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 15, 2014)

Pogo said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I took it as a cautionary tale that someone who claims to be living a healthy lifestyle might not be all that helpful.  BMI is a bogus measure in my opinion.  I am above average muscled for my frame size, so BMI says I'm overweight and well onto obese.  Best to consider all these health tips and advice with moderation.  Hence the cautionary tale?


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 15, 2014)

Kind of a sad evening.  Tomorrow our neighbor has an auction for her car, house and household goods.  She has been in a assisted living facility for seven months and we knew she would not return home, but her home was still across the street.  Now it will all belong to someone else and it seems more final.

My wife helped her with house cleaning for several years and I have kept up her yard the last two.  The goal was to keep her in the house as long as possible.  Wishing that could have been longer.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 15, 2014)

[MENTION=45739]Jughead[/MENTION]  

I'm so sorry to hear about your old friend!

LOS ANGELES -- Archie Andrews will die taking a bullet for his gay best friend.

The famous freckle-faced comic book icon is meeting his demise in Wednesday's installment of "Life with Archie" when he intervenes in an assassination attempt on Kevin Keller, Archie Comics' first openly gay character. Andrews' death, which was first announced in April, will mark the conclusion of the series that focuses on grown-up renditions of Andrews and his Riverdale pals.

"The way in which Archie dies is everything that you would expect of Archie," said Jon Goldwater, Archie Comics publisher and co-CEO. "He dies heroically. He dies selflessly. He dies in the manner that epitomizes not only the best of Riverdale but the best of all of us. It's what Archie has come to represent over the past almost 75 years."

Archie comics series to end with hero?s death | CTV Vancouver News


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 15, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Saw this guy at the front door when I went to take the dog out earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where on earth do you live?  Jeezus..


----------



## Sherry (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## Jughead (Jul 15, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> [MENTION=45739]Jughead[/MENTION]
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about your old friend!
> 
> ...


Thanks for your kind comments, Sarah!  

I had heard about my pal Archie's passing a few months ago. Good news is he only dies in the Life With Archie series. They did this to end the series. Archie will still be alive and well in the other Archie related comic series ... 

Here's a related thread I had created ...


----------



## Mertex (Jul 15, 2014)

Jughead said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



All the different meats, fruits and vegetables were put on this earth for a reason.....


----------



## Mertex (Jul 15, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I think that is just an unretouched picture.  Here is one where she is made up with makeup, but she still has wrinkles - at 51, that's not common.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 15, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Kind of a sad evening.  Tomorrow our neighbor has an auction for her car, house and household goods.  She has been in a assisted living facility for seven months and we knew she would not return home, but her home was still across the street.  Now it will all belong to someone else and it seems more final.
> 
> My wife helped her with house cleaning for several years and I have kept up her yard the last two.  The goal was to keep her in the house as long as possible.  Wishing that could have been longer.



That is so sad, SL.  Hopefully, she will still have a full life where she will be living.  Maybe you could visit her?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 15, 2014)

Sherry said:


>



That makes me think about one of our customers who wears skinny pants.  It's really just creepy...in oh, so many ways.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 15, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



She's too skinny, that's all.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 15, 2014)

Guess I'll bid the CS good night.  I've wound things down around here and am ready to check out for the evening. 
Y'all have a wonderful night, stay safe and be happy!


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 15, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Saw this guy at the front door when I went to take the dog out earlier.
> ...



I'm in GA.  That's apparently a pretty common snake as well as being basically harmless.

Of course, I didn't know that when I took the picture, so I didn't mess with it.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 15, 2014)

I read or saw..can't remember where...that most poisonous snakes are very colorful. Reds and corals on the body. Not counting the rattle snake that warns ya with noise.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 15, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Guess I'll bid the CS good night.  I've wound things down around here and am ready to check out for the evening.
> Y'all have a wonderful night, stay safe and be happy!




Me too....have to get up very early tomorrow....so


----------



## Gracie (Jul 15, 2014)

Night to all those heading off to sleepy time!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 15, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheilas friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Beckis hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and friend Tracy,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Stat's aunt,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel
Ollie, Mrs O and family in the loss of their Angie,
Bloodrock's father-in-law in Germany,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and  Sunshine.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.   This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 16, 2014)

Afternoon all. Just back from a long eight hour shift, my feet are sore and I have to go out in about an hour for class. I am stuffed but would never miss a class.

Hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 16, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Wrinkles at 51 are not common?  I thought they were, especially around the eyes. When people smile, wrinkles around the eyes show.  That other woman is not smiling; if she were, I think she'd show wrinkles around the eyes too.  But, this lady is too thin, as someone else has posted.  Being too thin makes wrinkles and saggy skin show more.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 16, 2014)

She looks older than 51. Hell, I will be 62 in october and I have half the wrinkles she does.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 16, 2014)

Good morning, everyone, and a happy Hump-Day to you!

The *Helpers in Uniform*  series continues.



*No. 1:*









> Riverside City fireman Mike Estrada enjoys a morning cup of coffee on the back end of his fire truck.




Source.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 16, 2014)

*No. 2:*








(Boston Public Library)


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 16, 2014)

And, today's coffee funnies:


























Have a good one, folks!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 16, 2014)

Remember the good old days???










Look at that price....


----------



## Jughead (Jul 16, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


By coincidence, today happens to be World Snake Day.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 16, 2014)

Jughead said:


> By coincidence, today happens to be World Snake Day.



Happy Wednesday World Snake Day


----------



## Grandma (Jul 16, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> My biggest problem is my husband and my son refuse to get rid of their collectables (read: crap).  We can't downsize as there would be no where to put their stuff. ...



Boxes. They're cheap and stack nicely in garage attics.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 16, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Remember the good old days???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you factor in inflation, that thing would have been selling for more than 6K today!


----------



## Grandma (Jul 16, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



My mom and her sibling all had wrinkles at 51, before that actually. Genetics.

I'm lucky, they all had dry skin, mine was more oily (dad's side) - sucked in junior high, but in my late 50s I have no wrinkles.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 16, 2014)

Grandma said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > My biggest problem is my husband and my son refuse to get rid of their collectables (read: crap).  We can't downsize as there would be no where to put their stuff. ...
> ...


They also stack nicely for curbside pickup.


----------



## Grandma (Jul 16, 2014)

Jughead said:


> By coincidence, today happens to be World Snake Day.




I hear they're good eatin'.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 16, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=45739]Jughead[/MENTION]
> ...



I figured you knew all about it already.  Just extending my condolences.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 16, 2014)

Morning !
Have a Great Wednesday!!!!!!!!

I love Balloon Art


----------



## R.D. (Jul 16, 2014)

Grandma said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Genetics has  a lot to do with it.  My take on this woman is sun and being quite thin.  A little chub is like natures botox, especially as we hit our middle years.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jul 16, 2014)

Morning Coffee Mates. Cold front coming thru. Only supposed to be 85 today.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 16, 2014)

Hey, guys, it's camel day out there.  We are off to the gym.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 16, 2014)

Grandma said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Blondes and redheads show their age faster than brunettes, due to the lack of melanin in their skin that protects against aging and UV rays. Genetics though is the main factor.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 16, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Hey, guys, it's camel day out there.  We are off to the gym.



Good morning to all. I am having a day off, which will include attention to my hair shape and a long workout. The forecast for partly cloudy and in the low 60's all week long, puts a spring in my step and a smile in my heart.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 16, 2014)

Good morning all.   The verdict for Hombre is strep so it is a good thing we went to the doc.  He is feeling better now with a couple of doses of Amoxicillin in him so it's going to be harder to convince him he's sick and needs to follow doctor's orders.

National snake day huh?  Live and learn.  Years ago I was counseling at a youth church camp in West Texas located in a small canyon with high rock walls all around.  We had a fierce thunderstorm during the night one night and it washed dozens of rattlers out of the rocks and into the camp.  We had to keep the kids inside while the staff tracked down and killed all the snakes.  And then the cooks served them up for dinner.  Of course I had to set a good example and try the snake meat.  I can't say it tasted like chicken.  But it wasn't bad.

As for the wrinkles, I agree that skin care and limiting sun exposure is part of it, but genetics is probably the largest factor.  My aunt in her upper 80's has almost no wrinkles.  My niece in her 40's has a lot.  So go figure. . . .(but I enjoy my butter for cooking and toast and I enjoy meat in moderation--I find I want it much less as I get older and don't miss it if I don't have it.)

Okay on with the day and more coffee.  Have a great Wednesday everybody.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 16, 2014)

It's getting so hot and humid here, I am thinking that bare-buck nekked may be the only way to get through the day...


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 16, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Kind of a sad evening.  Tomorrow our neighbor has an auction for her car, house and household goods.  She has been in a assisted living facility for seven months and we knew she would not return home, but her home was still across the street.  Now it will all belong to someone else and it seems more final.
> ...



She is just across town, so very doable.  My wife was close to her and cleaned her house for several years.  I mowed the lawn and shoveled the drive for the last two years.  Her family is not around for winter, so the neighbors will have to visit a lot.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 16, 2014)

The only good snake, is a dead snake.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 16, 2014)

Grandma said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > My biggest problem is my husband and my son refuse to get rid of their collectables (read: crap).  We can't downsize as there would be no where to put their stuff. ...
> ...



You underestimate the amount of stuff they have.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 16, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



My husband has over 5,000 records.  He keeps saying they are worth money and I keep saying, "Good, sell them!"


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 16, 2014)

Well I'm a bachelor for a week and a half.  My wife is out in Las Vegas visiting a friend.  How much damage do you thing 3 men alone in a house can do in a week and a half?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 16, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> It's getting so hot and humid here, I am thinking that bare-buck nekked may be the only way to get through the day...



Hmmm.  A few tastefully posed pics might be in order?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 16, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Well I'm a bachelor for a week and a half.  My wife is out in Las Vegas visiting a friend.  How much damage do you thing 3 men alone in a house can do in a week and a half?



Well, I'm not sure but I'll start working on the list. . .


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 16, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



I think I've mentioned my enormous owl collection accumulated over the decades.  But since almost every single one was a gift or one acquired to commemorate a memorable occasion (trips, milestones, etc.) I don't have the heart to dispose of them.  So I'll leave them to the kids but many many are packed in boxes in the garage.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 16, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Well I'm a bachelor for a week and a half.  My wife is out in Las Vegas visiting a friend.  How much damage do you thing 3 men alone in a house can do in a week and a half?




Well, let's see, [MENTION=24208]Spoonman[/MENTION] :

Mix this:







with this:








and with this:


Strippers | Female Strippers | Male Strippers








And let us know how the house looks afterwards.....


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 16, 2014)

On computers, my first computer was a Compaq Presario 486 with a dial up internet connection (AOL) that cost me $3/hour to use.  Cost about $2,000 +.  Slower than molasses but it was amazing and I couldn't imagine ever needing more computer than that.  The only way I could justify the expense is that I used it in my work so could write it off as a business expense over several years.

My current PC has a terabyte of hard drive space, 1000 ram, great video and gaming capability, skype, is lightning fast and we enjoy great internet that usually connects us to everything in 3 seconds or less. . . .cost on a Black Friday special:  $289.  The bad part is that it too will be obsolete within a relatively short time.  But it is unlikely that computers will get more expensive.

Times are a-changin'.  It is tougher on us older folks more set in our ways and less technie than some of you younger whippersnappers, but it's mostly good.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 16, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > It's getting so hot and humid here, I am thinking that bare-buck nekked may be the only way to get through the day...
> ...








Not on your life.


If I do that, then I will never reach Sainthood.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 16, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Morning Coffee Mates. Cold front coming thru. Only supposed to be 85 today.



I've had all the windows open for two days now.  It's been cool and nice, Ohio heat is coming back though unfortunately.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 16, 2014)

Haven't been in here for a few days.  I've been a bit under the weather.  Feeling some better today but not 100%.  Maybe about 60%.  going to take it easy today.  Feel like I've come in 2nd place in a butt-kicking contest.  Hope every body has a great day.  I'm going to get off of here so I don't give you some sort of a virus.


----------



## Swagger (Jul 16, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> On computers, my first computer was a Compaq Presario 486 with a dial up internet connection (AOL) that cost me $3/hour to use.  Cost about $2,000 +.  Slower than molasses but it was amazing and I couldn't imagine ever needing more computer than that.  The only way I could justify the expense is that I used it in my work so could write it off as a business expense over several years.
> 
> My current PC has a terabyte of hard drive space, 1000 ram, great video and gaming capability, skype, is lightning fast and we enjoy great internet that usually connects us to everything in 3 seconds or less. . . .cost on a Black Friday special:  $289.  The bad part is that it too will be obsolete within a relatively short time.  But it is unlikely that computers will get more expensive.
> 
> *Times are a-changin'*.  It is tougher on us older folks more set in our ways and less technie than some of you younger whippersnappers, but it's mostly good.



Possibly for the worse. 

Although I find the technological revolution we're living in fascinating, there is a dark side to it all. People are so reliant on technology these days that the results can be frightening, especially among the young, who seem to be more interested the latest digital bloodbath than culture, history, economics and society. I will concede that the majority's hunger for new advances in technology has a great number of positives (and I include myself in that number), but there's a big negative that needs to be addressed: laziness. How many kids these days know how to dress a deer; or locate their position on a map with a compass, etc. etc.?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 16, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Haven't been in here for a few days.  *I've been a bit under the weather.  Feeling some better today but not 100%.  Maybe about 60%.  going to take it easy today.  Feel like I've come in 2nd place in a butt-kicking contest.  Hope every body has a great day.  I'm going to get off of here so I don't give you some sort of a virus.*




BDD: Gute Besserung!


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 16, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Haven't been in here for a few days.  I've been a bit under the weather.  Feeling some better today but not 100%.  Maybe about 60%.  going to take it easy today.  Feel like I've come in 2nd place in a butt-kicking contest.  Hope every body has a great day.  I'm going to get off of here so I don't give you some sort of a virus.



Take it easy, put your feet up with Taco and most of all rest!


----------



## peach174 (Jul 16, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Haven't been in here for a few days.  I've been a bit under the weather.  Feeling some better today but not 100%.  Maybe about 60%.  going to take it easy today.  Feel like I've come in 2nd place in a butt-kicking contest.  Hope every body has a great day.  I'm going to get off of here so I don't give you some sort of a virus.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 16, 2014)

Hope BBD didn't catch what Hombre has but feel better soon.

And on this day, July 16, in history:

1782  First performance of Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart's opera Die Entführung aus dem Serail.  (The test later will require correct spelling.  )

1790  The District of Columbia is established as the capital of the United States.  At the time it was pretty centrally located.  (But now I think it should be moved to say Kansas City or St. Louis.)

1915  First Order of the Arrow ceremony takes place and the Order of the Arrow is founded.  (This won't mean much to anybody but the Scouters.)

1935  The world's first parking meter is installed in Oklahoma City, Oklahoma.  (We who have lived in Kansas and Texas have always known there was something wrong with Oklahoma and now we know why.   - just teasing.)

1945  the Atomic Age begins when the United States successfully detonates a plutonium-based test nuclear weapon near in New Mexico.  (The Trinity Site is occasionally briefly opened to the public and one of those times is usually in mid July.)

1956 - the last time Ringling Bros, Barnum and Bailey Circus performed under the famous canvas tent.  (Wondering how many reading this are old enough to remember that canvas tent?)

1969  Apollo 11 is launched from the Kennedy Space Center carrying Neil Armstrong, Buzz Aldrin, and Michael Collins for an intended first walk ever on the surface of the moon.  (Some of us are old enough to remember that and actually watched the lift off and Walter Kronkite narrating the event as well as the moon landing several days later.)

1988	Florence Joyner runs 100 meter in women's world record 10.49 seconds to take the Olympic gold medal.  (And I watched her do it and was cheering her on.  Sadly in 1998 Flo-Jo died as a result of an epileptic seizure in her sleep at age of 38.)


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 16, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Hope BBD didn't catch what Hombre has but feel better soon.
> 
> And on this day, July 16, in history:
> 
> ...



Is correct!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 16, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



It is a noble thing you do.  There are many great nursing home facilities, but it provides a little extra insurance to increase probability of adequate attention and good care when a resident receives visitors fairly often.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 16, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Not if they take care of their skin.  I've been using sun screen on a daily basis for 25 years.  It has made a big difference.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 16, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Grandma said:
> ...



I once worked with a lady who had a massive salt and pepper shaker collection.  They were displayed in cabinets all over her house and were from all over the world and from every period of history, I think, since the salt and pepper shaker were invented.  I think some of them were probably valuable antiques.  People who knew her would give her these sets from their travels; however, she collected most of them herself.  Oh, that reminds me, my boss asked for a fridge magnet from where I'm spending my vacation!    Need to get that.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 16, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Morning !
> Have a Great Wednesday!!!!!!!!
> 
> I love Balloon Art



His hat looks like a blackberry, the fruit.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 16, 2014)

Has this ever been posted in the Coffee Shop?  Just saw it again and it still amazes me.  I think Hombre and I owned one of the smartest dogs in the world--learned things effortlessly just by being shown what to do and he was psychic or at least clairvoyant to boot.  But I don't know that he could have been trained as this dog is:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVB0hLsZEj4]Smartest Dog In The World - Jumpy 123 trick - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## peach174 (Jul 16, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Has this ever been posted in the Coffee Shop?  Just saw it again and it still amazes me.  I think Hombre and I owned one of the smartest dogs in the world--learned things effortlessly just by being shown what to do and he was psychic or at least clairvoyant to boot.  But I don't know that he could have been trained as this dog is:
> 
> Smartest Dog In The World - Jumpy 123 trick - YouTube




I don't remember if it has been posted here.
I saw it on you tube though and I thought it was amazing!


----------



## peach174 (Jul 16, 2014)

I just saw this while I was surfing the web.

Funny Prank 







Poor Dude!


----------



## R.D. (Jul 16, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/TzyQx6AL1MQ]Magic! "RUDE (The Dad's Side of the Story)" by Benji and Jenna Cowart (@BenjiJennaCow - YouTube[/ame]


Reply to this song RUDE


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 16, 2014)

By the way, has anybody heard from 007?  I don't believe he has posted for several days now and I don't recall that he had a trip planned.  Hope he hasn't been sick.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 16, 2014)

I am starting to worry about him.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 16, 2014)

Yeah....he's a good guy.  Hope all is okay.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 16, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Magic! "RUDE (The Dad's Side of the Story)" by Benji and Jenna Cowart (@BenjiJennaCow - YouTube
> 
> 
> Reply to this song RUDE



"I'm doin' what a dad should do.... marry that girl, I'm gonna punch yer face.. the answer is no.. so why don't you go away"


----------



## BluesMistress (Jul 16, 2014)

Wishing Everyone a Happy Wednesday ~~~


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 16, 2014)

*Hump Day Question*

When you find yourself in a hand basket...







...shouldn't you be wondering where you are going?


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jul 16, 2014)

I take Mrs. Bloods Altima to get it serviced and inspected. There are no warning lights on. Guy starts it up takes it into the service bay comes in the waiting room and tells me I have a check engine light and it can't be inspected until I replace a sensor. I'm thinking WTF. NEVER had a warning light and the moment I want to get it inspected all of a sudden I need a sensor that costs $285 bucks. What are the odds?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 16, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> I take Mrs. Bloods Altima to get it serviced and inspected. There are no warning lights on. Guy starts it up takes it into the service bay comes in the waiting room and tells me I have a check engine light and it can't be inspected until I replace a sensor. I'm thinking WTF. NEVER had a warning light and the moment I want to get it inspected all of a sudden I need a sensor that costs $285 bucks. What are the odds?



BTDT!

Been taking Mrs Te's Mazda MPV to the same dealership for years when she comes home and tells me that they recommended that the brake pads needed to be replaced all round. So I take it back to the dealership and ask the service manager who checked the brakes and made this recommendation. He says it is a new guy who has only been with the place a couple of weeks. I ask him to put it back on the lift and check the pads again. Nothing wrong with them which I already knew since I had replaced them myself about 3 months earlier. The new guy wasn't around very much longer.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 16, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Yeah I agree with that.  Also I looked her up on Wiki and she's 55, not 51, and more to the point, she's _Scottish_ ('nuff said).  Obviously somebody went to great lengths to misrepresent a few things to make a specious point.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 16, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> It's getting so hot and humid here, I am thinking that bare-buck nekked may be the only way to get through the day...



That's what I just did, lazing in the sun after a fullsome day of yard work, but not from heat; it's been a gorgeously brisk but sunny day, all day in the 60s, so I took advantage of that to clear some jungle, stretch out the new chainsaw and build woodpiles for winter.  Got some humungous stumps that'll have to be split, but that'll be an autumn job. 

Absolutely gorgeous, low humidity, sunny.  My 'maters are turning red too, two or three deep red, one orange, several still green.  And blackberries everywhere ripe for pickin'.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 16, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...




I had a guest from Holland (The Netherlands) visit me at the end of May.....she brought me a cute little pair of wooden shoes packaged in a plastic bag.  I just set the package on my baker's rack and almost forgot about them.  I noticed them just the other day and decided to put them into one of my Etageres to keep them from getting dusty.  As I was looking at the package I noticed the package said "made in China".  I was so disappointed...I thought I had something from Holland.....C'est la vie.....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 16, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




I have real wood shoes from Japan, made by hand in Japan, given to me by an acquaintance when I was in Japan in 2001, shortly after 911.

Those shoes are very small; I have given them to my daughter. She loves them!


----------



## Mertex (Jul 16, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



I thought surely they still made them in Holland....after all, that is one of the things they are known for.....


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 16, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Grandma said:
> ...



Since I sold my big house in 2005, my library and collectibles have been boxed and in storage.  I've collected David Winter cottages, Lladros (especially those that feature cats), and Willits Carousel horses, among many other things.  I also have an extensive collection of cats, crystal, porcelain, stuffed, wooden, you name it and I have a cat made of it, most likely.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 16, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




They still do. I could go over the border to Enschede (where there are great, uh, er, uhm, coffee-houses) and buy some authentic shoes, made right there (in Enschede), but they are, as the Germans say, "schweineteuer" (piggily expensive!).


----------



## Pogo (Jul 16, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



How far is Holland from where you are?

I mean ....  Gouda is within range...


----------



## Mertex (Jul 16, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



I wouldn't spend any money buying more dust collectors....but since it was a gift....oh, well.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 16, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


----------



## Jughead (Jul 16, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> I take Mrs. Bloods Altima to get it serviced and inspected. There are no warning lights on. Guy starts it up takes it into the service bay comes in the waiting room and tells me I have a check engine light and it can't be inspected until I replace a sensor. I'm thinking WTF. NEVER had a warning light and the moment I want to get it inspected all of a sudden I need a sensor that costs $285 bucks. What are the odds?


Don't fall for it, Bloodrock. Get a scanner and see if you really have a faulty sensor. Mrs. Jughead used to have similar issues when taking my truck, or hers to the service station. I finally decided to invest in a scanner, so when I have issues like check engine light, rough idle, lack of power ... I just connect the scanner and diagnose the problem myself before even taking the vehicle to my mechanic. One time after I did a tune up on my vehicle, I noticed that the truck would stall intermittently as I was slowing down. I hooked up the scanner and got a code that one of the spark plugs was not connected. I checked, and sure enough I had forgotten to tighten one of the spark plugs ... . I still routinely hookup my scanner to make sure I have no codes on either vehicle.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 16, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...





10/4, good buddy.

5 by 5, we are in the pike for Operation Gouda-snatch.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 16, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



You can see Enschede on the map, in the province of Overjissel. And you can also see where I live, at the bottom of the map.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## Noomi (Jul 16, 2014)

Afternoon all. This morning was a personal best at the gym after work. 1km jog on the treadmill, 1k on the cross trainer, 12 chest presses at 20kg each, 20 pulls on the low rower at 35kg, 20 leg presses at 50kg each, 20 stomach crunches at 15kg each, 20 moves on the abductor at 40kg each, and a fast run on the treadmill for 3 minutes at 10kph. Up from my usual 9.5kph.

Needless to say my legs are like jelly and I need to rest, lol.

Hope everyone is having an awesome day!


----------



## Mertex (Jul 16, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Afternoon all. This morning was a personal best at the gym after work. 1km jog on the treadmill, 1k on the cross trainer, 12 chest presses at 20kg each, 20 pulls on the low rower at 35kg, 20 leg presses at 50kg each, 20 stomach crunches at 15kg each, 20 moves on the abductor at 40kg each, and a fast run on the treadmill for 3 minutes at 10kph. Up from my usual 9.5kph.
> 
> Needless to say my legs are like jelly and I need to rest, lol.
> 
> Hope everyone is having an awesome day!



Argh......just reading your post made me tired.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 17, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Afternoon all. This morning was a personal best at the gym after work. 1km jog on the treadmill, 1k on the cross trainer, 12 chest presses at 20kg each, 20 pulls on the low rower at 35kg, 20 leg presses at 50kg each, 20 stomach crunches at 15kg each, 20 moves on the abductor at 40kg each, and a fast run on the treadmill for 3 minutes at 10kph. Up from my usual 9.5kph.
> ...



Me too, but not because of the exercise......it was trying to convert kilograms to pounds and kilometers to miles in my head when I can't remember the ratios.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 17, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I think there is a difference between what you get in the tourist shops and what you get in the shops Dutch people go to. That is, I think you can buy real wooden shoes, to wear, in Holland nowadays, you just need to know where to go.  The stuff in tourist shops all over the world could come from anywhere in the world: it's the global economy thing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 17, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheilas friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Beckis hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and friend Tracy,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Stat's aunt,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel
Ollie, Mrs O and family in the loss of their Angie,
Bloodrock's father-in-law in Germany,
BBD,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and  Sunshine.







P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.   This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 17, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > I take Mrs. Bloods Altima to get it serviced and inspected. There are no warning lights on. Guy starts it up takes it into the service bay comes in the waiting room and tells me I have a check engine light and it can't be inspected until I replace a sensor. I'm thinking WTF. NEVER had a warning light and the moment I want to get it inspected all of a sudden I need a sensor that costs $285 bucks. What are the odds?
> ...



Agreed! I have one of the scanners that I physically hook up to my laptop. The latest ones are bluetooth enabled. It is even possible to reset the codes from the laptop once you have fixed the problem. I bought it for the Mazda since the engine was the 3L Ford 6 cyl that was constantly burning out coils. It cost around $200 for the dealership to fix just one of them. With the scanner and buying the coils via the internet I saved myself around $1000 for just that one problem area.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 17, 2014)

Sherry said:


>




Ain't that the truth.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 17, 2014)

Good morning, everyone, and happy Thor's Day to you!

The *Helpers in Uniform*  series comes slowly to an end, today and tomorrow.



*No. 1:*








Notice the year. Cool


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 17, 2014)

*No. 2:*








Those are firefighters in Westminster, London, UK, and yes, that could _possibly_ be tea instead of coffee!!  But I think we can let it go for a day, eh?



-and-









That is a screenshot from an Italian coffee ad.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 17, 2014)

And, today's coffee funnies:














And, in honor of "Thor's Day"






Ladies and Gentlemen, let the Thor-jokes commence!!!


----------



## Noomi (Jul 17, 2014)

Evening Stat, hello everyone. Hope all is well!

Went to class tonight, Tracy is looking and sounding much better. She was rather bouncy tonight which is good to see. It was like she had never been sick.
Still keep her on the list until she starts to train regularly again, though, thanks Foxy. Hopefully she will start up again next week, but we will see.


----------



## mal (Jul 17, 2014)

Slept with window open because it was rainy and cool... Woke with headache because I have allergies...

Need Advil and more Java. 



peace...


----------



## Noomi (Jul 17, 2014)

mal said:


> Slept with window open because it was rainy and cool... Woke with headache because I have allergies...
> 
> Need Advil and more Java.
> 
> ...



Its freezing cold here. You wouldn't want the window open, I assure you!


----------



## Noomi (Jul 17, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Afternoon all. This morning was a personal best at the gym after work. 1km jog on the treadmill, 1k on the cross trainer, 12 chest presses at 20kg each, 20 pulls on the low rower at 35kg, 20 leg presses at 50kg each, 20 stomach crunches at 15kg each, 20 moves on the abductor at 40kg each, and a fast run on the treadmill for 3 minutes at 10kph. Up from my usual 9.5kph.
> ...



My legs are feeling it now, lol.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 17, 2014)

It's hot as Hades here and I am again considering the buck-nekked method for somehow muddling through the day....


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 17, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> And, today's coffee funnies:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thor, Norse god of thunder, was depressed in Valhalla.  He had never known the thrills of carnal love.  So he decided to visit mortal earth and find himself a woman.  He consulted Oden.  "If you make love to a mortal woman," Oden counseled "you will ruin her for mortal man.  This seems hardly fair, Thor."

Ignoring Oden's advice, Thor went to earth and found a comely young lass in the far reaches of Sweden.  She fell for him on sight, being a god and all.  After a zesty night of love making, Thor arose to leave.  He saw in her eyes that she never wanted him to go.  Recalling Oden's advice, Thor thought it best that he come clean, so to speak, with her.

"I have to tell you.  I'm Thor" he confessed.

"You're Thor?!?" answered the girl.  "I can hardly thand up!"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 17, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > And, today's coffee funnies:
> ...








Now, THAT's rep-worthy.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 17, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



My eyes hurt from reading that.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 17, 2014)

mal said:


> Slept with window open because it was rainy and cool... Woke with headache because I have allergies...
> 
> Need Advil and more Java.
> 
> ...



The monsoon season came in like a lion!!  Actually experiencing humidity levels up to 70%.  Now that might not seem like much to some of you but up here 70% might as well be 100% considering our average annual humidity levels are less than 5%.  
I just looked out back at the thermometer/hygrometer.... the humidity is just over 90%!!!!
And it's not raining........  Well today's supposed to dry out so I expect humidity levels to drop below the 30% by mid morning, probably even lower. 
Definitely not used to this humidity any more.  The only saving grace is that the temps are currently in the 50s.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 17, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Grandma said:
> ...



Just keep the memories packed in your head please.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 17, 2014)

Well my neighbor's auction went much better than I expected.  While truly sad to know the property is not her's any more, a very interesting thing happened.  A neighbor from year's past bought it for his daughter.  The property will be updated and cared for which was my biggest concern.  We were also able to buy a few things to remember Mary.  A new chapter begins.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 17, 2014)

Reminds me there is a 5k I have not trained for this Saturday.  Child Abuse Prevention and Awareness 5k.  I'll be happy to turn a 35 minute or less time and mow five yards on Sunday.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 17, 2014)

Everything should be this easy


----------



## Jughead (Jul 17, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...


Same here, Derideo_Te. I also have an option on my scanner to erase the fault code once I have fixed the problem. If the problem is truly fixed, the code will not reappear.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 17, 2014)

Jughead said:


>





I up yer ante:


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 17, 2014)

Jughead said:


>



 One day, I am going to do something that wild and wonderful...Hope there is bacon, ground beef and cheese on my sandwich deck.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 17, 2014)

Morning!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 17, 2014)

Feeling much better today.  Mrs. BBD is over at the neighbor lady's house quilting and will be there until about 1630 or so.  She brought home 8 flowers yesterday and wants me to plant them for her today.  The area she wants them planted in will be shady in about an hour so that's when I shall plant them.  Personally, I could care less about plants and such in the yard.  My theory is that if a lawn mower can be pushed over it, it needs to be cut.  However, in my most cheery voice I said, "Yes dear".  Good thing I feel better today...  Just thinking.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 17, 2014)

Where is July going?  more than half over already.  the summer is flying.  I really need to start enjoing it.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 17, 2014)

Sherry said:


>





"What?"



A women?  Ah yes, that's the best kind.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 17, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Morning!



This picture reminds me of when I was living in Williamsburg, VA before Mrs. BBD and I got married.  I had a beagle named Chester.  I came in from work one day and decided to take a quick nap on the sofa.  I took everything out of my pants pockets and put the stuff on the coffee table and quickly fell asleep.  When I woke up I discovered that Chester had eaten all of the money that was in my money clip.  I found the money clip on the floor but no cash to be found.  The next day, while walking Chester he was pooping out doggie poop with bits of money shredded in it.  I had over $200.00 in that money clip.  The thoughts of murder crossed my mind several times.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 17, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Where is July going?  more than half over already.  the summer is flying.  I really need to start enjoing it.




Yeah Spoon, you gotta get off the beach and get to work.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 17, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Ha! Good catch. My eyes are still scratchy from yesterday.


----------



## Darkwind (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## Darkwind (Jul 17, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Not a typo.  Because they ALL do that!


----------



## Pogo (Jul 17, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...




Bartender!  This guy needs uh, a more caffeine!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 17, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  Kind of rough night for Hombre--couldn't sleep because he kept coughing himself awake and pretty much me too....but things are much better this morning.  Started getting a little sore throat last night myself and went immediately on an ACV/honey routine and gargled with salt water--this morning no sore throat so I'm hoping I dodged a bullet.

I'm disappointed because we were supposed to go to the Dynamax Theater at the Museum of Natural History with the Senior Saints today to see a 3D movie on the huge big screen there, but alas there is no way.  But there will be others.

We are getting a ridge of high pressure for the next few days so monsoon rains will be more iffy--it has been a great monsoon season so far for us--and the heat will build back in by the weekend with temps back into the high 90's and possibly low 100's.  I am not looking forward to that--have really been enjoying the cooler days and needing a blankie at night.

But everybody have a great Thursday and Thor Day and I'm off for more coffee.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 17, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Everything should be this easy



I don't know R.D., find myself more surprised by easy things.  Taking more time and effort than I think seems to be the norm.  Also, I got more stuff breaking lately.  Starter on the Yukon yesterday.  Blade on a lawn edger and tire on a wheel barrow this morning.  Going for back wheels on a push lawn mower this afternoon.  My internet in broken at home.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 17, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Morning !
> ...



the blackberries are out and the woods around us are loaded with them.  last sunday i picked about 8 quarts and didn't even make a dent in the bushes that border our property.  the only thing is when they are producing fruit, it brings the bears out.   When I came home last night there were two in the road.  when I was walking to the bus this morning there was one  trashing the neighbors garbage.  he was so busy he never even noticed me walking out of the driveway.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 17, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Kind of rough night for Hombre--couldn't sleep because he kept coughing himself awake and pretty much me too....but things are much better this morning.  Started getting a little sore throat last night myself and went immediately on an ACV/honey routine and gargled with salt water--this morning no sore throat so I'm hoping I dodged a bullet.
> 
> I'm disappointed because we were supposed to go to the Dynamax Theater at the Museum of Natural History with the Senior Saints today to see a 3D movie on the huge big screen there, but alas there is no way.  But there will be others.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 17, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> By the way, has anybody heard from 007?  I don't believe he has posted for several days now and I don't recall that he had a trip planned.  Hope he hasn't been sick.



haven't seen him around for a few days.  I know Becki has been scarce too


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 17, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, has anybody heard from 007?  I don't believe he has posted for several days now and I don't recall that he had a trip planned.  Hope he hasn't been sick.
> ...



I've been advised 007 is okay but not advised what he's up to.    But you're right.  Becki hasn't posted since the 12th and that worries me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 17, 2014)

And on this day in history, July 17 in. . . .

 1821 - Spain ceded Florida to the U.S.  It has worked out pretty well for us.

1868 - Alvin J. Fellows patented the tape measure.  It was a slow year at the Patent Office that year?

1918 - Longest errorless game, Cubs beat Phillies 2-1 in 21 innings.  Being one who finds pro baseball rather boring, that would have been well - tedious.

1934 - Babe Ruth draws his 2,000th base on balls at Cleveland.  Imagine how many home runs he would have hit if they had pitched to him?

1941 - The longest hitting streak in baseball history ended when the Cleveland Indians pitchers held New York Yankee Joe DiMaggio hitless for the first time in 57 games.  I presume they were pitching to him?

1946 - Dr. Benjamin Spocks "The Common Sense Book of Baby and Child Care" was first published.  And many years later a whole generation of us raised our kids with confidence using that book as our textbook.  

1955  Disneyland opens its doors in rural Orange County.  How many of us have been there?


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 17, 2014)

Rural Orange County, not many FoxFyre.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 17, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 17, 2014)

Flowers all planted and well-watered.  Will water them again about 1800 and then again in the morning.  After that, they are on their own...  or in Mrs. BBD's care unless she tells me to water them.  We all know how ladies can be.  Taco is in my recliner and it looks like he wants company so see you all later on.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 17, 2014)

Off to the dentist today to get a back tooth filled. Then...I get to water the back yard and the front yard as well. It was 90 yesterday. Ack! Feels 70's right now but we have a nice cool breeze. Hope it stays all day!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 17, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> And on this day in history, July 17 in. . . .
> 
> 1821 - Spain ceded Florida to the U.S.  It has worked out pretty well for us.
> 
> ...



Yeah, we know......


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 17, 2014)

Yesterday after running errands and keeping appointments the wife and I broke down and finally gave the Black Bear Diner a shot.  Absolutely awesome, but somewhat expensive, the portions were huge though. :thup
We brought home their signature Blackberry Bear Claw, damn thing was as big as a bear's paw!!!
It was gooooood though it did take two days to eat!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 17, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Flowers all planted and well-watered.  Will water them again about 1800 and then again in the morning.  After that, they are on their own...  or in Mrs. BBD's care unless she tells me to water them.  We all know how ladies can be.  Taco is in my recliner and it looks like he wants company so see you all later on.


Uuummmmm, 1800 has already come and gone.....  It's 2014 now....... I think you need to check on those flowers.... STAT!!


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 17, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > I take Mrs. Bloods Altima to get it serviced and inspected. There are no warning lights on. Guy starts it up takes it into the service bay comes in the waiting room and tells me I have a check engine light and it can't be inspected until I replace a sensor. I'm thinking WTF. NEVER had a warning light and the moment I want to get it inspected all of a sudden I need a sensor that costs $285 bucks. What are the odds?
> ...



If I have to take the car in myself, I let them give me their recommendation then tell them I have to call my boyfriend.  I go back to the lobby and talk to him kind of in front of everyone and ask him what he thinks.  I start asking them questions and it never fails, they come up with alternatives that are less expensive, always.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 17, 2014)

I don't even keep track of the number of times people stop in here and want the warning lights turned off and no repair done.  Also, the number of people who tell me nothing is wrong with their trade in, when obvious problems are found.  Not trying to excuse shops that are looking for quick money.  One way to tell is if they offer an oil change under $25.  You can only make money on one of those if you find something else to fix.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 17, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Good grief.  What some of you don't find walking out your door in the morning..  One had a picture of a big snake on his porch the other day.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 17, 2014)

Blackberries are the best, btw.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 17, 2014)

Well, I'm not doing well.  Got the doctor to take off the cast and I'm wearing a boot but I can't even take my first step, it hurts too much.  I'm suppose to wear this boot in bed for the next 3 nights too.  At least I can take it off and scratch...but man, it hurts.  I'm beginning to think I'll never walk again.  (Yeah, I know I'm being dramatic but right now, if you asked me if I wanted a bone spur removed, the answer would be the complete opposite of what it was 6 weeks ago.)


----------



## Pogo (Jul 17, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...




I've got both blackberries and snakes.  
No sign of bear just yet though...


----------



## Jughead (Jul 17, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Blackberries are the best, btw.


Especially inside a pie ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm thinnin' blackberries and vanilla ice cream.........


----------



## Sherry (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## Spoonman (Jul 17, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Blackberries are the best, btw.



i love them, fresh of the bush


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 17, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Blackberries are the best, btw.
> ...



Yeah, I like blueberry pie too.






Good stuff.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 17, 2014)

I love cherries and ice cream.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 17, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Blueberries > blackberries.

I also like to just eat frozen blueberries, and it's a taste I've apparently imparted on the little one.  She actually just finished eating a bowl of frozen blueberries.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## Noomi (Jul 17, 2014)

Morning all! Making plans to get us down to tournament next month. I have a bus but no driver - and having the company supply one is not an option, lol. The cost is way too much that way. Fingers crossed we get a driver!

Went to the gym again this morning. Another personal best - up to 60kg on the leg press machine, and 50kg with the adductor and abductor. Very pleased.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 17, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Blackberries are the best, btw.
> ...



I like pie, just sayin ..


----------



## Noomi (Jul 17, 2014)

Pie is good, I do agree.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 17, 2014)

This is apparently a picture of a sunset in Romania. All I can say is...wow!


----------



## Mertex (Jul 18, 2014)

Noomi said:


> This is apparently a picture of a sunset in Romania. All I can say is...wow!




Flowers, neatly growing alongside a railroad track?  Pretty, but is it real?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 18, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Well, I'm not doing well.  Got the doctor to take off the cast and I'm wearing a boot but I can't even take my first step, it hurts too much.  I'm suppose to wear this boot in bed for the next 3 nights too.  At least I can take it off and scratch...but man, it hurts.  I'm beginning to think I'll never walk again.  (Yeah, I know I'm being dramatic but right now, if you asked me if I wanted a bone spur removed, the answer would be the complete opposite of what it was 6 weeks ago.)



Bummer Sheila.  If things don't improve on a day or two maybe put the cast back on?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 18, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheilas friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Beckis hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and friend Tracy,
Stat's aunt,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel
Ollie, Mrs O and family in the loss of their Angie,
Bloodrock's father-in-law in Germany,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and  Sunshine.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.   This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 18, 2014)

Good morning, everyone, and a happy TGIF to you!

The *Helpers in Uniform*  ends today.



*No. 1:*







Firefighters from Indiana


Source.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 18, 2014)

*No. 2:*











> District of North Vancouver firefighter Chris Bennett pours a cup of coffee for Dennys North Vancouver manager Abhinav Solanki.




Source.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 18, 2014)

And, today's coffee funnies:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 18, 2014)

Coffee as art?







That "Mona Lisa" was made completely from 3,604 cups of coffee.


Here:




ahhhhh... we need some background music for this:


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 18, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



This is a good smoothie:  1 banana, 1/2-1 cup of frozen berries (any type), 1 cup juice (orange is good).  Put it in the blender until it is 'smooth.'  It's cold and tasty.  I love berries.  Anything with berries in it is good.  I like fresh berries on Greek type yogurt.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 18, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > This is apparently a picture of a sunset in Romania. All I can say is...wow!
> ...



I don't know. It would be cool if it was.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 18, 2014)

Happy Friday!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 18, 2014)

good morning, happy campers!


----------



## kaz (Jul 18, 2014)

Hello all,

I mentioned I was going to a funeral yesterday.  Honestly, it was the best funeral I've ever been to.  He was 87 and lived a full life, so it was more about that people would miss him than that it was a tragedy.  He was the grandfather of my VP of sales, she's my employee and my friend.  My whole management team went to support her.

The interesting part was he quite drinking 27 years to the day before his funeral yesterday.  Then he started a center to help other people with drinking problems.  The place was packed, and it was a big place.  People were standing in the hall when they ran out of seats.  The guy who gave the eulogy was a very good speaker and he talked about how he had been saved by her grandfather.  After that, the minister asked who else wanted to talk and one person after another stood up and said how he had personally helped them quit drinking.  I was amazed, they were all good speakers.  I guess most people are if we have something to say, and they did.

Finally the minister said we'd have to move on.  We all went outside and did the military part of the funeral since he was in the service.  He lived a rich life.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 18, 2014)

Morning!


----------



## BluesMistress (Jul 18, 2014)

It's Friday ~~ Have a Great Day


----------



## Jughead (Jul 18, 2014)

Morning all! Finally Friday...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 18, 2014)

Up, suckin' down copious quantities of coffee while listening to and occasionally glancing up at the news.  If you want to know how banal, trite, adolescent and dramatized the news on TV is don't watch it, listen to it while you're doing something else........  I think I'll do something to change that.....  Okay, TV off, now onto something educational and mentally stimulating, computer solitaire.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 18, 2014)

Painting a place can be fun. I am painting my place this weekend.

But the prep actually takes more than the painting. Taping edges and ridges and also taping so the tarp stays down, taping things like outlets and doorframes and light-switches - getting the furniture shoved to the middle of a room, cleaning like crazy before painting, this stuff will take me about 9 hours to do for the entire place. Then, with help of two buddies, I hope to get it painted in 8....

LOL.


Should be fun, with the weather to go up to about 39 Celcius... oy....


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 18, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Yes it is and I would like mine nuked for a minute or so and then place a huge scoop of vanilla ice cream on the top and watch as it begins it's melting journey down the sides, just waiting to be devoured. 

I <3 my fantasies....


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 18, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Given a choice between a serving of pie, or cake, I would always take the pie.   And Southern Pecan Pie, is a fave, with honorable mention to lemon or chocolate meringue.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 18, 2014)

Litlle Miss Harper had some raspberry pie a few weeks ago.  Her mom had removed her very nice dress prior to the spoon pounding, finger grabing and smearing taste test.  I have a phone video.  

Harper's great grandma made it and was able to witness the messy fun.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 18, 2014)

If we get my parent's house I'll have to paint everything as well as replace the 70s paneling in the basement, pull up the carpeting upstairs and refinish the hardwood floors (hidden under the carpet), replace the basement carpet with a Pergo type product and redo the upstairs bath not to mention scrubbing down the kitchen cabinets and replacing the dishwasher and fridge.  I will also add an exterior venting range hood in the kitchen and exhaust fans in both baths. 
As for the painting everything is painted in semi-gloss, I'll have to lightly sand every wall and ceiling then coat with Zinsser or Kilz before using the finish paint. 
Other than using drop cloths I rarely tape off anything, just remove the outlet/switch covers and use the appropriate tool for cutting in.  In the case of my parent's house I'll also replace all the interior trim.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 18, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> If we get my parent's house I'll have to paint everything as well as replace the 70s paneling in the basement, pull up the carpeting upstairs and refinish the hardwood floors (hidden under the carpet), replace the basement carpet with a Pergo type product and redo the upstairs bath not to mention scrubbing down the kitchen cabinets and replacing the dishwasher and fridge.  I will also add an exterior venting range hood in the kitchen and exhaust fans in both baths.
> As for the painting everything is painted in semi-gloss, I'll have to lightly sand every wall and ceiling then coat with Zinsser or Kilz before using the finish paint.
> Other than using drop cloths I rarely tape off anything, just remove the outlet/switch covers and use the appropriate tool for cutting in.  In the case of my parent's house I'll also replace all the interior trim.



In my case, taping is better...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 18, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > If we get my parent's house I'll have to paint everything as well as replace the 70s paneling in the basement, pull up the carpeting upstairs and refinish the hardwood floors (hidden under the carpet), replace the basement carpet with a Pergo type product and redo the upstairs bath not to mention scrubbing down the kitchen cabinets and replacing the dishwasher and fridge.  I will also add an exterior venting range hood in the kitchen and exhaust fans in both baths.
> ...



Amateur.......


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 18, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I don't mind admitting to being an amateur when it comes to painting. What I have discovered though is that the painting pads are infinitely superior to both brushes and rollers. I can lay down a first coat with finished edges in the about 2/3rds of the time and then add a final coat in the same time a single brush or roller coat would take. They make a huge difference in my opinion but I have no doubt that experienced painters would probably disagree.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 18, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > I take Mrs. Bloods Altima to get it serviced and inspected. There are no warning lights on. Guy starts it up takes it into the service bay comes in the waiting room and tells me I have a check engine light and it can't be inspected until I replace a sensor. I'm thinking WTF. NEVER had a warning light and the moment I want to get it inspected all of a sudden I need a sensor that costs $285 bucks. What are the odds?
> ...



I may have mentioned this before; that scanner technology is the same as what we have on our airplanes, except the problems are displayed in clear text instead of mysterious "check engine" signals.  Any discrepancy is first displayed on a screen where the flight crew can see what it is.  Then, there is a part of the computer system accessible to maintenance personnel that gives more details about the problem.  We also have the ability to troubleshoot and ground test most problems displayed, as well as pull up detailed performance parameters (snapshots) that may also indicate where our problem is.   To get that kind of detail on a vehicle, you have to invest thousands of dollars in the proper technology, as many dealerships and automotive shops have done.  Many of the smaller scanners are useful but leave out a lot of detail.  Kinda nice to know those auto shops have you by the nads when it comes to interpreting those nagging little messages, isn't it?  Most places around here charge just to hook you up to find out what the problem might be.
I would recommend getting a second opinion, if you can.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 18, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...



Most auto parts stores will read the code for you for free.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 18, 2014)

That's true.  I used to work on my vehicles a lot more, still do work on the older stuff (Jeep, tractor, old Chevy).  I can still do a lot of regular maintenance, too.  But some things require care so you don't mess up the damned computers.  For example, my new truck has pressure sensors in the wheels, comes with a load of "thou shalt not" caveats for what should or shouldn't be done.  With the back up camera, even taking the tailgate off becomes a major operation.  At least I know my limitations on a B747!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 18, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



The pads are fine as long as their not overloaded with paint.  Since most paint is water based a couple of good sponges and a bucket of water is great for wiping off over spread (little mistakes).

One of the other problems I'm dealing with is the walls in my parent's house are textured, kind of a swirl pattern which I don't like so I'm considering smoothing some walls and doing a knock down (rough adobe) texture on others.  That's a lot of work which is why I'm seriously debating whether or not to do it.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 18, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



yogurt and fruit go together perfectly


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 18, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Agreed, learning to load just the right amount of paint on the pad is the secret to success. Once I figured that out I was off and running.  

I abhor textured walls. If was me I would rip them out and replace them with drywall as being quicker and easier. I have done that on a couple of rehab/upgrades in bathrooms and kitchens. The effort to refinish what was in place exceeded the time to remove and replace and I did a better job with the replacement that the original install.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 18, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> That's true.  I used to work on my vehicles a lot more, still do work on the older stuff (Jeep, tractor, old Chevy).  I can still do a lot of regular maintenance, too.  But some things require care so you don't mess up the damned computers.  For example, my new truck has pressure sensors in the wheels, comes with a load of "thou shalt not" caveats for what should or shouldn't be done.  With the back up camera, even taking the tailgate off becomes a major operation.  At least I know my limitations on a B747!



I know my limitations too. I stick with what I know I can do and leave the stuff I am likely to mess up to the professionals. As someone who grew up resetting points and plugs every weekend so that the car would start on Monday morning I know that things today are very different. However one of the smartest things I ever did in the 1970's was to fit one of cars out with a Heathkit electronic ignition system. This required soldering the transistors, etc to the motherboard first and then fitting it to the vehicle and making the necessary adjustments to get it to run smoothly. 

Never failed to start after that and I never reset the points again. However I sent it in for an oil change and they billed me for new points and plugs. So asked them to produce the old parts. The grease monkey (and yes, that is a very apt description of him) came in from the back with some old champion plugs and dumped them on the counter. I asked him what plug gap he set them to and he said 25 thou. That was when I told the manager that my car has Lodge plugs set to 40 thou and the car won't run properly at 25 thou. I tore up the bill and walked out of there never to return.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 18, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > If we get my parent's house I'll have to paint everything as well as replace the 70s paneling in the basement, pull up the carpeting upstairs and refinish the hardwood floors (hidden under the carpet), replace the basement carpet with a Pergo type product and redo the upstairs bath not to mention scrubbing down the kitchen cabinets and replacing the dishwasher and fridge.  I will also add an exterior venting range hood in the kitchen and exhaust fans in both baths.
> ...





Yeah....I don't tape either.  I go painting commando.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 18, 2014)

Give me an angled paint brush and its go time.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 18, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Give me an angled paint brush and its go time.



I  really like to paint.   A local supermarket closed down  and I bought two dozen of these at .50 a piece


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 18, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> I love cherries and ice cream.



But really, if you are serving cherries with ice cream wouldn't you want to enjoy a bite of cherry with the ice cream?  And wouldn't you take the stems off the ice cream when you put the dish together?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 18, 2014)

Good morning all.  And yeah, if I am going to paint, I want to do it with a roller.  And I can't imagine not taping as the results would be pretty awful if I didn't.

Happy Friday everybody.  It is ll:35 a.m. in New Mexico and we just finished breakfast.  But it's Friday so its all good.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 18, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



I used to build and remodel residential and commercial before the body started going south.  I can float a wall in a half hour, a room in one and a half hours (corners are easier doing the whole room).  
As for textured I like the knock down (Santa Fe) adobe look.  With paint I hit it with the base color then take my accent color, mix with glaze, a large bucket of water with a grout sponge, roll on a section of the accent then wipe off with the sponge.  The accent color stays in the crevasses, pits and creases. 
For example I'll use a light terra cotta as my base color and a purplish taupe as the accent.  Gives depth to the textured wall.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 18, 2014)

High pressure is building back in here so the heat will return with a vengeance this weekend with much less, if any, chance for rain.  So as to not violate the sanctity of the PM, to the one who inquired about our flooding here, we have had flash flood watches and warnings almost every hour on the hour for days now, but those usually apply to the arroyos, low spot on highways, minor streams etc. and so far as I know there has not been any other serious flooding, no property damage, etc.  But will look forward to hopefully the return of the rain and cooler temps in a few days.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 18, 2014)

Just got back from Stuff-Mart, broke down and gave in......  Italian and French bread on sale for a buck a loaf.......  It's a rare treat because I could sit down with a loaf of French or Italian bread, a pound or two of butter and pig out on a nearly daily basis.
Not going to do that but it could happen!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 18, 2014)

On this day in history in:

1940 - 1st successful helicopter flight in Stratford, Connecticut






1980 - Billy Joel's "Glass Houses" album topped the charts.  His "It's Still Rock and Roll to Me" from that album was at the top of the singles charts for like forever that year.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5eAQa4MOGkE]Billy Joel - It's Still Rock and Roll to Me - YouTube[/ame]

1994 - the comet Shoemaker-Levy crashed into Jupiter.  So far as we know, Jupiter didn't mind it so much.  The same day Crayola introduced scented crayons.  I don't believe there is any connection between these two events, however.

2011 - Phoenix is hit by a massive haboob so amazing the Weather Channel still shows pics of it almost every week.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 18, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> On this day in history in:
> 
> 1940 - 1st successful helicopter flight in Stratford, Connecticut
> 
> ...



Funny how nature has a way of showing us she's still the boss........


----------



## boedicca (Jul 18, 2014)

1969:  On this day, Ted Kennedy left Mary Jo Kopechne to drown to death.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 18, 2014)

boedicca said:


> 1969:  On this day, Ted Kennedy left Mary Jo Kopechne to drown to death.



dang, too political.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 18, 2014)

It's just history.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Jughead (Jul 18, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...


I know what you mean, AquaAthena. For me, my preferred pie (and dessert for that matter) is warm homemade apple pie with a scoop of vanilla ice cream on top (a la mode). Problem is the pies smell so good when they're in the oven, that I can't resist sneaking a slice while they're cooling off on the counter prior to dinner.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 18, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...


yup, at first I had to search online when the scanner picked up a fault code, but I subsequently printed out a list for both my vehicles, and I just refer to my hard copy when a new code comes up. I've been lucky lately, haven't had a fault code since last year.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 18, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...


yup. I would go to Auto Zone before I got my scanner ...


----------



## Smilebong (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi folks. I have been away for a while. Come back and I am just pissed off right away.  I wish I could say why.  I am just about done with this place except for the few people who are still here.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 18, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > That's true.  I used to work on my vehicles a lot more, still do work on the older stuff (Jeep, tractor, old Chevy).  I can still do a lot of regular maintenance, too.  But some things require care so you don't mess up the damned computers.  For example, my new truck has pressure sensors in the wheels, comes with a load of "thou shalt not" caveats for what should or shouldn't be done.  With the back up camera, even taking the tailgate off becomes a major operation.  At least I know my limitations on a B747!
> ...


They do this all the time, trying to pull a fast one by charging you for work they haven't done. For instance when folks bring their vehicles in for say an oil change and fuel injection service, they will change the oil, but they may not necessarily clean the fuel injectors. They will still charge for it of course. It's best to be there when they are doing this work.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 18, 2014)

boedicca said:


> It's just history.



True but it is still a somewhat controversial political history best posted in another thread.  Just sayin'.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 18, 2014)

It's Friday!!!  I love how it seems to come around once a week.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 18, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > I love cherries and ice cream.
> ...





Yes....you are a very practical woman.    I guess the photographer thought it looked prettier in the pic....stems and all.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 18, 2014)

Random cool video -- on porpoise.  Of toroids and smoke rings...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHyTOcfF99o"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHyTOcfF99o[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 18, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> 2011 - Phoenix is hit by a massive haboob so amazing the Weather Channel still shows pics of it almost every week.



Funny how nature has a way of showing us she's still the boss........ [/QUOTE]

True enough.  Probably if everybody in Phoenix had gone out that day with hair dryers, floor fans, and industrial size fans to blow it away, it probably wouldn't have made any differene.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jul 18, 2014)

I have not gone AWOL. Been getting pm's wondering about me so instead of responding individually, I'll post a PSA. As I told DT, I've been busier than a one legged man in a butt kicking contest. My boys shared a large bedroom but both are gone so the Munchkin decided to move in. We've been remodeling and making it into a girlie room and turning her old room into another guest bedroom. Sanded and painted the wrought iron deck and patio furniture. Next door neighbor had a triple bypass so I mowed his and my lawns today. We each have an acre so with trimming and edging it takes about 4 hours each. Other than that not a whole lot going on.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 18, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Well, I'm not doing well.  Got the doctor to take off the cast and I'm wearing a boot but I can't even take my first step, it hurts too much.  I'm suppose to wear this boot in bed for the next 3 nights too.  At least I can take it off and scratch...but man, it hurts.  I'm beginning to think I'll never walk again.  (Yeah, I know I'm being dramatic but right now, if you asked me if I wanted a bone spur removed, the answer would be the complete opposite of what it was 6 weeks ago.)



So sorry to hear that Sheila....I hate pain....I'm a wuss when it comes to pain, so I really feel for you.  Will keep you in my thoughts and prayers....that the pain go away completely.

Did the doctor say it was natural to feel that much pain still?


----------



## Mertex (Jul 18, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...




I like blueberry pie, but fresh blueberries don't do anything for me.....they're supposed to be really good for a person, but I wish they were tastier.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 18, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Well, I'm not doing well.  Got the doctor to take off the cast and I'm wearing a boot but I can't even take my first step, it hurts too much.  I'm suppose to wear this boot in bed for the next 3 nights too.  At least I can take it off and scratch...but man, it hurts.  I'm beginning to think I'll never walk again.  (Yeah, I know I'm being dramatic but right now, if you asked me if I wanted a bone spur removed, the answer would be the complete opposite of what it was 6 weeks ago.)


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 18, 2014)

lol, that is one healthy cat


----------



## Gracie (Jul 18, 2014)

Got back from a yard sale a bit ago. Bought a silver looking ring for 2 bucks and thought it might be nice to just have as a pinky ring. At first I thought it was marcasite. Until I looked at it closer once I got home. Them thar are diamonds. Told hubby and he said nuh uh. That is a sterling silver ring. Marked 925. I said yup, but them sparklies are diamonds. He said nuh uh. So then he whipped out his diamond tester and BING BING BING. It went off just like I knew it would. He says "them thar are diamonds!" and I just smile.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 18, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



They probably lose a lot of the health benefits somehow, but you could try frozen blueberries.  I'm not a huge fan of fresh blueberries, but I love them frozen.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 18, 2014)

Smilebong said:


> Hi folks. I have been away for a while. Come back and I am just pissed off right away.  I wish I could say why.  I am just about done with this place except for the few people who are still here.



Hey SB....wondered where you had been.  It takes some mental/emotional conditioning--okay actually acrobatics but you get my drift--to be able to separate a place like the Coffee Shop from the greater board out there.  And with some people, I have to really bite my tongue (fingers?) to remember that now and then.   But if you can do it, the CS seems to have a calming and sometimes civilizing effect on some of us and sometimes even keeps us from getting so pissed off out there.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm home, but tired and still have another funeral tomorrow....

I'll be around.......

Good night.,..........


----------



## R.D. (Jul 18, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Weird, not liking the fresh.   I like them all, but fresh tart ones are my favorite.  I read years ago they are good brain food so it's a tradition for my kids to eat them on a big test day or mentally hard day.   Your Brain on Blueberries: Enhance Memory with the Right Foods - Scientific American


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 18, 2014)

Smilebong said:


> Hi folks. I have been away for a while. Come back and I am just pissed off right away.  I wish I could say why.  I am just about done with this place except for the few people who are still here.



You're not alone bro.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 18, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> I'm home, but tired and still have another funeral tomorrow....
> 
> I'll be around.......
> 
> Good night.,..........



Sleep well.  Praying for strength in your day tomorrow.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 18, 2014)

I too bid you all a good night.  Saturday brings a 5k I have not trained for.  That and 3.5 hours of work after that and four hours of mowing after that.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 18, 2014)

Afternoon all, hope everyone is well.

Feeling stressed at the moment. I have a bus but no driver, and so far, the only people trying to help me out are the parents of one of the other students. No one else has even bothered to lift a finger and asked how they can help. Sometimes I wonder why I am bothering going to so much trouble when no one is grateful for it.

Also, a misunderstand Tuesday night pretty much ended a friendship for me. I jumped to conclusions and I did the wrong thing, accepted it and I said sorry to this person and meant it, because I never meant to hurt his feelings. He said he accepted my apology but he ignored me in class this morning and never spoke a word to me, so I don't know what more I can do. Plus, a bunch of them were talking this morning, and I don't have to have super sonic hearing to know who they were talking about.

I am rather disappointed. You try to do something nice for people, and it gets thrown back in your face.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 18, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



Only one has the stem....maybe he was in a hurry....


----------



## Mertex (Jul 18, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> I have not gone AWOL. Been getting pm's wondering about me so instead of responding individually, I'll post a PSA. As I told DT, I've been busier than a one legged man in a butt kicking contest. My boys shared a large bedroom but both are gone so the Munchkin decided to move in. We've been remodeling and making it into a girlie room and turning her old room into another guest bedroom. Sanded and painted the wrought iron deck and patio furniture. Next door neighbor had a triple bypass so I mowed his and my lawns today. We each have an acre so with trimming and edging it takes about 4 hours each. Other than that not a whole lot going on.




Dang, you need to move close to my house, I could use a neighbor like you.....


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 18, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I'm not doing well.  Got the doctor to take off the cast and I'm wearing a boot but I can't even take my first step, it hurts too much.  I'm suppose to wear this boot in bed for the next 3 nights too.  At least I can take it off and scratch...but man, it hurts.  I'm beginning to think I'll never walk again.  (Yeah, I know I'm being dramatic but right now, if you asked me if I wanted a bone spur removed, the answer would be the complete opposite of what it was 6 weeks ago.)
> ...



He really didn't say.  I'm learning as I go and it's horrible.  At this point, if I had it to do over again, I keep the bone spur.  Hope I feel differently in a few weeks.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Noomi (Jul 18, 2014)

I hope so, Sherry!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 18, 2014)

Can't sleep tonight...  Just not sleepy.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 19, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



Hope it gets better soon, Sheila. We want you back on your feet!


----------



## Noomi (Jul 19, 2014)

Got an award in class this morning. We had a new student and I was asked to help her out, so I showed her the bow in and stayed with her during some activities. She was very good and caught on very quickly. At the end of class I was given a certificate for being a great assistant to her. Very pleased. Pity Tracy wasn't there to see it!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 19, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > It's just history.
> ...




Most definitely.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 19, 2014)

Smilebong said:


> Hi folks. I have been away for a while. Come back and I am just pissed off right away.  I wish I could say why.  I am just about done with this place except for the few people who are still here.




Oh, there are plenty of people here, you just have to go and meet them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 19, 2014)

With extra supportive prayers and good vibes extended to Sheila for relief from pain, for BBD for sleep, for Ollie for rest, for Noomi for reassurance, and to all of you struggling with all manner of adversity from minor, which is still adversity, to major, and hoping that this too shall pass and sooner rather than later.

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheilas friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Beckis hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and friend Tracy,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Stat's aunt,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel
Ollie, Mrs O and family in the loss of their Angie,
Bloodrock's father-in-law in Germany,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and  Sunshine.







P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.   This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 19, 2014)

Good morning, everyone, and a happy Saturday to you!

The *Adventurers/Explorers & Coffee* begins today.



*No. 1:*








Astronaut Don Pettit (Endeavor), drinking coffee out of a cup that he himself invented.








Don Petit and fellow astronaut Steve Bowen drinking space-coffee!


Source:

The zero-gravity cup: Endeavour astronaut invents novel way to drink coffee in space | Mail Online


That was in 2008.... he used the principle of capillary flow to make that zero-G coffee cup:



Source:

NASA Invented ?Zero Gravity Coffee Cup? For Astronauts In Space - DesignTAXI.com


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 19, 2014)

*No. 2:*








Historical photo of two alpen mountain climbers from the year 1900 taking a break and drinking coffee!

Source (also in case the direct link does not work):

Historic photograph of a mountain climber taking a break at an alpine restaurant, taken 1900 - Stock Photos


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 19, 2014)

And, today's coffee funnies:


----------



## Jughead (Jul 19, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Can't sleep tonight...  Just not sleepy.


I find that taking a drive to the drive thru late at night helps me sleep. Not the drive itself, but being on a full stomach afterwards helps ...


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 19, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Can't sleep tonight...  Just not sleepy.



I was the same way last night.   I didn't sleep at all.  I get these nights where everything just cramps up on me and it keeps me awake.  last night was one of them.  I'm trying to sleep a little now but still can't


----------



## Jughead (Jul 19, 2014)

Morning folks! Just had breakfast, and read the morning paper. Nothing really planned for today. Did all my chores during the week. Mrs Jughead has some errands to run, and she will bring the kid with her. I will likely stop by my favorite watering hole after lunch for a beer or two, and see what's new.


You all have a great Saturday!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 19, 2014)

Good morning, going to Logan for a family picnic today


----------



## R.D. (Jul 19, 2014)

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 19, 2014)

Morning. I survived the night. I have not dared to use my computer since yesterday because of severe thunderstorms in Britain. There was one directly overhead last night and I disconnected the telephone line and removed my TV arial, in case the house was hit.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 19, 2014)

Morning!


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 19, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Morning!


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 19, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Morning. I survived the night. I have not dared to use my computer since yesterday because of severe thunderstorms in Britain. There was one directly overhead last night and I disconnected the telephone line and removed my TV arial, in case the house was hit.



Smart.   I unplug my everything too, when severe storms hit the coast.  I have my battery operated CD player and over 1500 CDs from which to select any tune that matches my mood and settles me down..


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 19, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Morning folks! Just had breakfast, and read the morning paper. Nothing really planned for today. Did all my chores during the week. Mrs Jughead has some errands to run, and she will bring the kid with her. I will likely stop by my favorite watering hole after lunch for a beer or two, and see what's new.
> 
> 
> You all have a great Saturday!



That all sounds very relaxing, Jughead. After my late night out, last night, I may chill the rest of the day, myself. ( unless I decide to go into work during the lunch hour only ) It's up to me. I have a great employer. He knows I am devoted to his business and will work when he needs me the most.   He places no conditions on me as we share the same vision for his business and he knows that one person working _with_ you, is equal to, if not more important than, ten people working _for _you.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 19, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Can't sleep tonight...  Just not sleepy.
> ...



I found that cramps seem to happen when I'm low on magnesium.  Found some tablets that actually aborb into the body when you take them.  One or two days and things are good.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 19, 2014)

Mornin' All.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 19, 2014)

I so want a puppy!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 19, 2014)

Morning, everybody.  Mrs. BBD is in Rockford at a sewing class.  Later this afternoon going over to a friends house for ribs on the grill.  Nice day here.  Coffee is especially good this morning.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 19, 2014)

I might have to take my own advice here.  5k this morning.  Didn't train and was about 15 seconds off last year.  Better get most of my mowing done today before the soreness sets in Sunday morning.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 19, 2014)

There are these two ladies in their 60's that always remind me that I can do better with this running stuff.  They don't say a word, just start out faster and beat me by five minutes.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 19, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Morning. I survived the night. I have not dared to use my computer since yesterday because of severe thunderstorms in Britain. There was one directly overhead last night and I disconnected the telephone line and removed my TV arial, in case the house was hit.
> ...


I've had 3 computers zapped in the past 15 years in Charlotte so I finally learned to keep them unplugged until use. The last one that got fried, I had 2 surge protecters hooked together. Didn't help.


----------



## BluesMistress (Jul 19, 2014)

Happy Saturday ~~~


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 19, 2014)

Little Miss Harper was visiting me yesterday.  My two youngest were taking her out and about.  All of a sudden Harper gets this look of concentration and of course we have a full diaper to deal with.  After some inventory checking, it is discovered we are out of wipes.  Had to make due with a few slightly wetted paper hand towels.  My two seemed relieved I changed it.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 19, 2014)

So I took a detour while running errands this morning and stopped by the MINI dealership to give the latest Gen 3 hardtops a test drive. Gotta admit that I was seriously impressed by the base model. In green mode it can get close to 40 mpg while in sport mode it goes like a demon. Trouble is Mrs Te doesn't want to compromise on the space in the Countryman. So I am just going to have to wait until 2017 when they install those new engines in the next generation. /sigh


----------



## Gracie (Jul 19, 2014)

Mornin' folks.

Sitting here drinking my coffee, waiting for hubby to get back from yard sales to see if he scored anything.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 19, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



We hate having to shut everything down during thunderstorms though so after Hombre's computer got zapped twice in consecutive days, we invested in those big, battery backed up heavy duty surge protectors.  They sound an alarm if there is unusual electrical activity or power interruption or fluctuations and they really do protect.  Cost anywhere from $80 to $2000+ for each--ours ran about $100 I think--but they have sufficient plug ins for all your expensive stuff like phones, printers, copy machines, etc. and since we started using them, no more problems.  They are especially good during those pesky brown outs where you get wild power fluctuations that are so hard on computer equipment--the battery instantly kicks in and keeps a steady flow to the computer--and that gives us time to take any necessary remedial action.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 19, 2014)

And good morning everybody.  Sadly, I have to announce that July 19 seems to be the single most boring day in history--absolutely nothing of common interest seems to have happened on a July 19.  

So in lieu of a history lesson today, I shall have an impromptu etymology class.  The origin of today's word is unknown, but the dynamics behind it will be obvious to most of us.  The word is:

*Exhaustipated:*  The meaning of which is "Too tired to give a sh*t."

Aren't ya'll glad I signed in today?  (....runs....)


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 19, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



 UPS or Uninterrupted Power Supply is what I think the acronym stands for. I have 2 of them and they are well worth the investment. They won't keep everything running indefinitely but they are way superior to power strips with "surge protectors". 

In essence they are like very large laptop batteries. They are constantly being charged from the power outlet while your equipment is running off the batteries. If there is a surge it hits the UPS charger rather than your PC and the UPS device is built to handle those surges.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 19, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> And good morning everybody.  Sadly, I have to announce that July 19 seems to be the single most boring day in history--absolutely nothing of common interest seems to have happened on a July 19.
> 
> So in lieu of a history lesson today, I shall have an impromptu etymology class.  The origin of today's word is unknown, but the dynamics behind it will be obvious to most of us.  The word is:
> 
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 19, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Amen to that.  I was trying to treat my night leg and foot cramps with extra potassium without much luck.  And then I was reading up on how severely the meds we take for acid reflux (GERD) leach calcium and especially magnesium from the body.  I regularly take calcium but added a magnesium supplement.  Those night cramps are now much more rare, less severe, and shorter lived.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 19, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> And good morning everybody.  Sadly, I have to announce that July 19 seems to be the single most boring day in history--absolutely nothing of common interest seems to have happened on a July 19.
> 
> So in lieu of a history lesson today, I shall have an impromptu etymology class.  The origin of today's word is unknown, but the dynamics behind it will be obvious to most of us.  The word is:
> 
> ...



   Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious:



> The roots of the word have been defined as follows: super- "above", cali- "beauty", fragilistic- "delicate", expiali- "to atone", and -docious "educable", with the sum of these parts signifying roughly "*Atoning for educability through delicate beauty*." According to the film, it is defined as "something to say when you have nothing to say".
> 
> Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious was first added to the Oxford English Dictionary in 1986 and, as of March 2014, does not appear in the Merriam-Webster dictionary


wiki   

I am feeling quite good about my life right now. Good plans for my retirement in a few years. My career going well.  Others things are nice and going well, in general.  Knock on wood, of course.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 19, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> And good morning everybody.  Sadly, I have to announce that July 19 seems to be the single most boring day in history--absolutely nothing of common interest seems to have happened on a July 19.
> 
> So in lieu of a history lesson today, I shall have an impromptu etymology class.  The origin of today's word is unknown, but the dynamics behind it will be obvious to most of us.  The word is:
> 
> ...




I've got a good one:

On July 19, 1969, Apollo 11 entered lunar orbit!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 19, 2014)

boedicca said:


> I so want a puppy!



Way up there on the things that make you go 'awwwww'.  But OMG.  That poor mother dog!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 19, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And good morning everybody.  Sadly, I have to announce that July 19 seems to be the single most boring day in history--absolutely nothing of common interest seems to have happened on a July 19.
> ...



Yeah I saw that one, but I had included the Apollo 11 launch a couple of days or so ago and was waiting for the moon walk tomorrow.  But it is noteworthy that this was the day they arrived and started getting ready to descend to the surface of the moon.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 19, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > I so want a puppy!
> ...



I wonder if she was given fertility drugs.  Some breeders are unethical.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 19, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > I so want a puppy!
> ...




Oh, they couldn't possibly be all from the same mother!  I tried to count them, I think there are 23!

When I was a kid, one of our neighbors bred beagles. I remember lying on the lawn, and being covered with crawling puppies.  It was heaven.  Seeing all these puppies reminds me of that.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 19, 2014)

I have two for July 19th
1860 - 1st railroad reaches Kansas.

1912- A meteorite of estimated 190kg mass explodes over Holbrook in Navajo County, Arizona, causing approximately 16,000 pieces of debris to rain down on the town.


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 19, 2014)

boedicca said:


> I so want a puppy!



I want a baby gorilla:


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 19, 2014)

Very important first for July 19th....The first picture ever taken of me with my 2 new nieces.....


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 19, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> And good morning everybody.  Sadly, I have to announce that July 19 seems to be the single most boring day in history--absolutely nothing of common interest seems to have happened on a July 19.
> 
> So in lieu of a history lesson today, I shall have an impromptu etymology class.  The origin of today's word is unknown, but the dynamics behind it will be obvious to most of us.  The word is:
> 
> ...



it was opening day for the summer Olympics in Atlanta in 1996.  I remember it,  I was there.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 19, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And good morning everybody.  Sadly, I have to announce that July 19 seems to be the single most boring day in history--absolutely nothing of common interest seems to have happened on a July 19.
> ...



my favorite scene in mary poppins is when all the chimney sweeps are up on the roof.  some pretty cool moves there


----------



## peach174 (Jul 19, 2014)

The black Ravens from Mexico have arrived. They are about 3 weeks late this year.
Just saw one in our backyard.
They are huge birds, twice the size of a crow, but they are beautiful.
They are called the Chihuahuan Raven.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 19, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



I was at House of Meats earlier today and was walking out and what do I spy?   

Oh yeah all kinds of pies.   I grabbed a blueberry.  Didn't have any yet but I will soon.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 19, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > I so want a puppy!
> ...




I hear Statistikhengst may be available..

.kidding


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 19, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > I so want a puppy!
> ...



Yuk, that thing looks scary.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 19, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> And good morning everybody.  Sadly, I have to announce that July 19 seems to be the single most boring day in history--absolutely nothing of common interest seems to have happened on a July 19.
> 
> So in lieu of a history lesson today, I shall have an impromptu etymology class.  The origin of today's word is unknown, but the dynamics behind it will be obvious to most of us.  The word is:
> 
> ...



Goodness Foxy, grumpy pants ...


----------



## Ropey (Jul 19, 2014)

Black coffee please.

No Lumps.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 19, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



We just saw that new Planet of The Apes Movie, I thought it was great surprisingly.

Cleaning up after dogs and cats is bad enough, add the ability to pick up and throw things and I don't think so...


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 19, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Can't sleep tonight...  Just not sleepy.
> ...



Meditation maybe?


----------



## boedicca (Jul 19, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > I so want a puppy!
> ...




It's cute...if only it would stay that way.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 19, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...



I adore primates...I used to go to the St. Louis Zoo a lifetime ago, and I could watch all of them for hours on end and remain completely fascinated. I think baby primates are precious. I did have one negative experience many years ago at the Brookfield Zoo in Chicago...they have an open environment in which the public is only separated by moats, and I made the mistake of locking eyes with this one silverback who slowly reached around behind him and tossed a pile of shit right at me. Good thing I have fast reflexes. Oh, and I found out that maintaining eye contact with a male gorilla will be interpreted as a sign of aggression.

I think baby chimps are my favorite.


----------



## Wake (Jul 19, 2014)

So I met my neighbor's 6-week-old chocolate lab, Autumn, yesterday. 






...now I know what kind of pet I want.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 19, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



If I was going to have a baby wild animal it would be an elephant!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 19, 2014)

So, after about 6 hours of prep last night and 14 hours of prep and painting, my place is now painted. Tomorrow is touch-up day, clean-up day.

My feet are killing me. 14 hours of painting is a bitch.

So, as a reward, once all is done tomorrow, I will hang out some in USMB and find a good thread to really like my inner Schweinehund out.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 19, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> So, after about 6 hours of prep last night and 14 hours of prep and painting, my place is now painted. Tomorrow is touch-up day, clean-up day.
> 
> My feet are killing me. 14 hours of painting is a bitch.
> 
> So, as a reward, once all is done tomorrow, I will hang out some in USMB and find a good thread to really like my inner Schweinehund out.



Please resist that urge.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 19, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



I tried that last night.   I couldn't get the focus.   a new one starts tomorrow


----------



## Pogo (Jul 19, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> And good morning everybody.  Sadly, I have to announce that July 19 seems to be the single most boring day in history--absolutely nothing of common interest seems to have happened on a July 19.
> 
> So in lieu of a history lesson today, I shall have an impromptu etymology class.  The origin of today's word is unknown, but the dynamics behind it will be obvious to most of us.  The word is:
> 
> ...



Gotcher back, Foxy ...

On this day in 1848 the first serious discussion of women's rights began at the Seneca Falls Convention in Seneca Falls, New York, organized by local Quakers and Elizabeth Cady Stanton.

Born today: Edgar Degas (1834); Lizzie Borden (1860); Vikki Carr (1941)


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 19, 2014)

Been a busy day.  Doing an estate/yard sale at the estate, even with help from my youngest brother and nephew I'm exhausted.  Gotta do it again tomorrow......  Then again next weekend......


----------



## Jughead (Jul 19, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


I would have to go with a baby falcon.






Perhaps then I could keep the critters away from my vegetable garden ...


----------



## Jughead (Jul 19, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...


Brazil nuts and dark chocolate are foods that are high in magnesium. Fours squares of dark chocolate or just under a cup of Brazil nuts will provide 100% of the daily required amount of magnesium.

I'm not much for chocolate, but I do like Brazil nuts ...


----------



## Noomi (Jul 19, 2014)

Good morning everyone. 

Hope is well!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 19, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Can't decide whether that's TMI or........


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 19, 2014)

Where is Sherry?  I need one of those umbrella drinks.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 19, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


er ... let me rephrase that ... 


> I'm not much for chocolate, but I do like *Brazil kernels *...


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## saveliberty (Jul 19, 2014)

blackhawk said:


>



Either your ears are Scottish Fold or they need Viagra...


----------



## Sherry (Jul 19, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Where is Sherry?  I need one of those umbrella drinks.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 19, 2014)

Sherry said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Where is Sherry?  I need one of those umbrella drinks.



Which one is mine?


----------



## Sherry (Jul 19, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Well, the blue one does match my eyes.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 19, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Where is Sherry?  I need one of those umbrella drinks.



I think you have to go to cheers to get those.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 19, 2014)

Sherry said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Great!  There looks to be less ice in the other one.  Don't want a brain freeze.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 19, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



OK I was wrong.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 19, 2014)

blackhawk said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Where is Sherry?  I need one of those umbrella drinks.
> ...



I got people.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 19, 2014)

blackhawk said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Where is Sherry?  I need one of those umbrella drinks.
> ...



I've been serving cocktails in the CS for years.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 19, 2014)

Can we make this one of those bikini coffee shops?


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 19, 2014)

Bikinis make terrible coffee.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 19, 2014)

blackhawk said:


> Can we make this one of those bikini coffee shops?



Sure...what will the male servers be wearing??


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 19, 2014)

Sherry said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Can we make this one of those bikini coffee shops?
> ...



You want them to wear something?


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 19, 2014)

Sherry said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Can we make this one of those bikini coffee shops?
> ...



Any male that has the cleavage to wear that you don't want to see in it.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 19, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



Alright, they can go topless.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 19, 2014)

Where are those elephant with the trunk underwear?  Darn laundry day.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 19, 2014)

The Stooges and this song were made for each other.
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLgRzC-n3jg"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLgRzC-n3jg[/ame]


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 19, 2014)

Sherry said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Seen less hair in a wig shop.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 20, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Sounds like a yummy way to get one's daily magnesium.


----------



## alan1 (Jul 20, 2014)

Sherry said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



I don't see any good Scotch on that shelf.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 20, 2014)

Wake said:


> So I met my neighbor's 6-week-old chocolate lab, Autumn, yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love labs.  I had one for 12 years; she was a year old when I got her and was my running partner for years.  Finally, she got too old to run but still liked long walks and always loved to swim.  We lived in Seattle, where there is a lot of water, so she got to swim a lot.  I want another lab  (black) someday but can't have one now because I do a lot of traveling.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 20, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Elephants are one of my favorite animals, but I wouldn't want one for a pet.    Think if the pooper scooping!  

I don't like the idea of any wild life or exotic animals being kept as pets, or birds being kept in cages, etc.  Domesticated animals like dogs and cats, okay.  But wild life should be left wild.


----------



## alan1 (Jul 20, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> I don't like the idea of any wild life or exotic animals being kept as pets, or birds being kept in cages, etc.  Domesticated animals like dogs and cats, okay.  But wild life should be left wild.



You do realize that at some point in time all currently domesticated animals were wild.
Just saying.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 20, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 20, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheilas friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Beckis hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and friend Tracy,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Stat's aunt,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel
Ollie, Mrs O and family in the loss of their Angie,
Bloodrock's father-in-law in Germany,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and  Sunshine.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.   This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 20, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like the idea of any wild life or exotic animals being kept as pets, or birds being kept in cages, etc.  Domesticated animals like dogs and cats, okay.  But wild life should be left wild.
> ...



Thousands of years ago.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 20, 2014)

Good morning, everyone, and a happy Sunday to you!

The *Adventurers/Explorers & Coffee* continues today.



*No. 1:*









That's Elon Musk, the founder and CEO of SpaceX, which created and flew the first commercial space ships called DragonX, also the first commercial spacecraft that was retrieved from orbit and is partially reusable.

Musk's declared goal with his company, Space X, is to someday soon enable the colonization of Mars.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 20, 2014)

No. 2 is an adventurer whom I have admired greatly in the last years: Nik Wallenda, who has done trapeze artist stuff like no one else in the world:



Now, I cannot find a pic of it yet, but the reason why Nik Wallenda is here is this:

Nik Wallenda - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> In 2006, McDonald's sponsored a show in Detroit. To promote the restaurant's new coffee, *Nik Wallenda and his older sister Lijana did an act where they met in the middle of a high-wire and sat down to have some coffee, after starting on opposite ends.*[27] After exchanging several toasts, Nik stood up and stepped over his sister. As the siblings headed back to their platforms, a crane winch malfunctioned, preventing Lijana from exiting the wire.[27] After Nik descended to the ground, a crane was moved to reduce the tension on the wire and he rode a hook up to rescue his sister.[27]



Nik, an avowed Christian (and I hope this does not break CS rules, if so, I apologize) is noted for praising G-d while tightrope walking. He said in a number of interviews that his helps him to concentrate perfectly on the task at hand. And from me, that earns a big:





If anyone can find the pic of him drinking coffee with his sister in the middle of the act, please do let me know..... I couldn't find it...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 20, 2014)

And, today's coffee funnies:































Now, ain't that the truth....





Have a good Sunday, folks!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 20, 2014)

So, after a brutal 14 hour day painting my place yesterday, I am sitting here on the couch, feeling lazy, lazy, lazy, and also, my back hurts. Crap.

Now, I'm a pretty fit dude, but painting requires lots of twist and turn movements that most people don't go through in the course of a day, and do that for 14 hours..... and my feet hurt like hell, too. I dreamt of foot massages last night...   Now, let me see, is there anything else I can bitch about right now..... nope, that will do it for now!

But there is still touch-up work to do and then a good old general cleaning today, I reckon with 5 hours of work-time.... I think that's one of the great benefits of painting: it forces to you really clean and scrub, too!!!

So, back on later.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 20, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...




Yeah, cuz that crazy looking dude is standing in the way of all the good stuff.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 20, 2014)

RIP Skye McCole Bartusiak. 

The Patriot child star Skye McCole Bartusiak, 21, found dead | News.com.au

She was a very talented young lady - and did a lo more films than this article would have you think.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 20, 2014)

Sherry said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


The Balvenie is an excellent single malt whisky. Isn't that the single barrel *Sherry* Cask Balvenie ... ? ...


----------



## Jughead (Jul 20, 2014)

Morning, all! Today is National Ice Cream Day. Good way to celebrate would be to have a piece of pie for dessert, and add a scoop of ice cream on top ... 











You all have a Happy Sunday!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 20, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Morning, all! Today is National Ice Cream Day. Good way to celebrate would be to have a piece of pie for dessert, and add a scoop of ice cream on top ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Food!!!!


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 20, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > I have not gone AWOL. Been getting pm's wondering about me so instead of responding individually, I'll post a PSA. As I told DT, I've been busier than a one legged man in a butt kicking contest. My boys shared a large bedroom but both are gone so the Munchkin decided to move in. We've been remodeling and making it into a girlie room and turning her old room into another guest bedroom. Sanded and painted the wrought iron deck and patio furniture. Next door neighbor had a triple bypass so I mowed his and my lawns today. We each have an acre so with trimming and edging it takes about 4 hours each. Other than that not a whole lot going on.
> ...


 [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION] doesn't return borrowed tools.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 20, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...


Sometimes things work and other times they don't. I take magnesium and calcium regularly but some nights my feet cramp up. Late night cramps, I keep those packets of Mickey D mustard around and when the feet start cramping, I squeeze a whole packet of mustard in my mouth and swallow it. It's not bad tasting if you drink  something behind it. It works most of the time but as I said, sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 20, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Morning, all! Today is National Ice Cream Day. Good way to celebrate would be to have a piece of pie for dessert, and add a scoop of ice cream on top ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Happy Sundea





Anybody want the bananas?


----------



## kaz (Jul 20, 2014)

The internet is amazing.  My teenage daughter got dark hair dye all over her white carpet.  That's another subject.  I thought I would have to replace it.  But I gave the internet a shot.  Liquid dish soap, white vinegar and warm water and damned if it didn't come out.

I'm thinking of Googling God's phone number now...  <--esoteric reference


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Dajjal (Jul 20, 2014)

blackhawk said:


>



I am sick a tired of being sick and tired.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jul 20, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Morning, all! Today is National Ice Cream Day. Good way to celebrate would be to have a piece of pie for dessert, and add a scoop of ice cream on top ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm all over that!!


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## saveliberty (Jul 20, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


>



A difficult chapter to be sure.  Take care and may peace attend you.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 20, 2014)

peach174 said:


> The black Ravens from Mexico have arrived. They are about 3 weeks late this year.
> Just saw one in our backyard.
> They are huge birds, twice the size of a crow, but they are beautiful.
> They are called the Chihuahuan Raven.



How many do you have?  Is it a murder, or attempted murder?


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 20, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



Malt contains gluten....   But I do love me my Chivas Regal.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 20, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 20, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Morning, all! Today is National Ice Cream Day. Good way to celebrate would be to have a piece of pie for dessert, and add a scoop of ice cream on top ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want that. On warmly nuked pie. And same for my second piece, only with broiled cheddar cheese melting on top.  I'll be going out for brunch today, so mebbe???


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 20, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> And, today's coffee funnies:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've been told all those Starbucks are for Alzheimer's patients.  So when they walk out of a Starbucks, they can see another and say "Oh, look, let's go for a cup of coffee!"


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 20, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Morning, all! Today is National Ice Cream Day. Good way to celebrate would be to have a piece of pie for dessert, and add a scoop of ice cream on top ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will have to make my husband go out and get ice cream because, you know, any excuse.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 20, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I have excess calcium and when I take what the doctor wants me to, I get massive cramps in my legs.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 20, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


>



so sorry for all you've been through Ollie.  Makes my problems seem like child's play.  I'll be praying for you.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 20, 2014)

Women and flight


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 20, 2014)

Well, it's Sunday and I still can't walk without massive pain and the help of a walker.  That doctor lied by omission.  He said I'd have to go through 6 weeks of non weight bearing.  He never said after that it would hurt like heck just to put a little weight on my foot.  Thank God I have a walker for when my back goes out.  My knee is so swollen from the use of the scooter I just don't think it's a good idea to use it anymore.  The doctor promised me I'd be able to walk for my trip to New Orleans.  He however, didn't say it wouldn't hurt or that I wouldn't need help.  Now I'm beginning to wonder.  At this point, I am once again sorry I ever had the surgery.  Here's hoping that outlook eventually changes.  Anybody with any bone spurs, now is not a good time to ask me if having them surgically removed is a good idea.

Hope y'all are doing better than I am.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 20, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like the idea of any wild life or exotic animals being kept as pets, or birds being kept in cages, etc.  Domesticated animals like dogs and cats, okay.  But wild life should be left wild.
> ...



Yes, `tis true, but I stand with Es and I wish there were no zoos.  I can't stand the thought of domesticating a beautiful free spirit, for fun or educational times for children and adults.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 20, 2014)

Beautiful Sunday here in northwestern Illinois.  Coffee was good.  Mass was good.  Life is good.  Hope everybody has a great day.


----------



## kaz (Jul 20, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Beautiful Sunday here in northwestern Illinois.  Coffee was good.  Mass was good.  Life is good.  Hope everybody has a great day.



Beautiful day in North Carolina as well.  Overcast and raining.  Trust me, in July it doesn't get better than that.  You don't realize how much you miss rain until you don't have it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 20, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  It's good to see Alan and Wolfsister and others who haven't been here in awhile and I pray that Ollie's long ordeal is over for a very long while.  And I can relate to Sheila's frustration with the pain and not being told what to expect.  We can just hope that a few weeks from now she will be pain free and will be happy she had it done.   Hombre has bone spurs in his back that cause him problems now and then but no surgeon will be dealing with it I'm pretty sure--at least if he and I have any say about it.

Will have a long day at the hospital tomorrow as my Uncle Ed goes in for surgery in the morning in an effort to fix a 'old age' problem with his plumbing.  It wouldn't be so bad if he wasn't deaf and too blind to read anything and too proud to admit it so he won't ask for help, and sometimes the hospital staff isn't too quick to pick up on the fact he needs some help.  The surgery itself isn't very serious however and the only reason they'll keep him for awhile is to determine whether it was successful.  If not, he'll have to continue to wear a catheter.

But for now more coffee and then I'll fix Hombre and me some brunch. . . .

Oh, and one other home remedy I've found to help those night leg and foot cramps is to wear a clean pain of snug slippers or socks to bed.  Don't know why it helps but it does help me if none of the other remedies are working. . . . .


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 20, 2014)

And on this day in history, July 20. . . . 

1964 - Jan and Dean's "Surf City" was the first surfin' record to go #1 on the charts.  They are credited with being the pioneers of the genre that was made wildly popular when the Beach Boys adopted it as their signature style.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8pV5utQFp4]Jan and Dean Surf City - YouTube[/ame]

1969 - Neil Armstrong and Edwin Aldrin, Apollo 11, were the first men to walk on the moon with Michael Collins remaining in orbit in the command module.  How many of us watched it live when it happened?  I did.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TYuXj5sq6A]Cronkite Anchors First Moonwalk - YouTube[/ame]

 1984  Vanessa Williams is asked to resign as Miss America when it became public that she had posed for Playboy.  I wonder if that would be a disqualification now?

And when we think that modern weather is so much more unusual than it used to day, it is helpful to note that on this day in 1890, snow and hail was reported in Calais, Maine.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 20, 2014)

And I hate being out of rep.   Seems like it has been forever.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 20, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Morning, all! Today is National Ice Cream Day. Good way to celebrate would be to have a piece of pie for dessert, and add a scoop of ice cream on top ...
> ...


DQ is good. He can grab some lunch along with the ice cream ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 20, 2014)

kaz said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful Sunday here in northwestern Illinois.  Coffee was good.  Mass was good.  Life is good.  Hope everybody has a great day.
> ...



That's for sure.  We're having a pretty normal monsoon after years of not bad drought, not extreme drought, but exceptional drought (meaning they have nothing in the record to compare it to.)  So here's to the rain and may everybody get all they want and not too much


----------



## Sherry (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## BluesMistress (Jul 20, 2014)

Happy Sunday to You ~~


----------



## peach174 (Jul 20, 2014)

Have a Great Sunday!


----------



## Sherry (Jul 20, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Have a Great Sunday!



It would be a great day to head over to Disney World's boardwalk and get the Kitchen Sink to share with friends.






Although I'd actually prefer a No Way Jose.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jul 20, 2014)

Comfy cats.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 20, 2014)

It has been 45 plus years since I have been to the LA Disneyland....but I sure remember those hot caramel sundaes!


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 20, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> And I hate being out of rep.   Seems like it has been forever.





it's okay....a rep coming _your_ way.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 20, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Comfy cats.





Damn Blood.....that's adorable!


----------



## Mertex (Jul 20, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Morning, all! Today is National Ice Cream Day. Good way to celebrate would be to have a piece of pie for dessert, and add a scoop of ice cream on top ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I knew we could count on you to remind us when any special "food" day occurs.

Thank you, I have a pie crust and a can of "apples for pie".....you've given me the motivation to make it, and all I need is the ice crea......


----------



## Mertex (Jul 20, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



A friend of ours swears by the old remedy of taking cider vinegar every day to keep away the cramps.  He says it works.  He takes approximately 1/2 cup every day.....


----------



## Gracie (Jul 20, 2014)

I haven't slept well in a very long time. I take 8mgs of melatonin each night, but I have restless leg syndrome so .....its rare that I get a good sound sleep. Bouncey bouncey bouncey with the leg. Oy.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 20, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Please resist that urge.



That is one creepy looking creature....ewwww!


----------



## Mertex (Jul 20, 2014)

Sherry said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Does Foxy have a liquor license?  You may have been violating the law in her establishment, but since no one has complained.....I'll take one of those blue ones myself.....


----------



## Sherry (Jul 20, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



The title of the thread may be a bit misleading to some, but the following has always been a part of the OP:


> So check your spurs, sidearms, politics, and religious fussing at the door, *come in to enjoy an adult beverage* or a hot cup of coffee and a piece of pie or whatever comforts your soul, and let's just enjoy each other.



It's a good thing, because I don't drink coffee.  The CS was well established before all the other conversational threads, and since one of those is more than enough for me to keep up with, I've never wandered outside of it. No doubt there are lots of good times happening in other places, and that's the great thing about the lounge...something for everyone.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 20, 2014)

That creature is kinda cute!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 20, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



Foxy has a license for just about anything you can name.  She can even drive a AA/FD on public roads if she feels like it.  She's the most interesting woman on the USMB.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 20, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



You told me the same thing just the other night.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 20, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Uh oh! Korean girls would say he's a butterfly boy!


----------



## Mertex (Jul 20, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...




*I knew there had to be an escape clause......thanks.....Drinks on me! .....*


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 20, 2014)

RIP James Garner! - US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

RIP James Garner!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 20, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



I was thinking more along the lines of working in an Wildlife Preserve Rescue unit and caring for the animals there.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 20, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > And, today's coffee funnies:
> ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 20, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Morning, all! Today is National Ice Cream Day. Good way to celebrate would be to have a piece of pie for dessert, and add a scoop of ice cream on top ...
> ...



I just want everyone to know, it's Jughead's darned fault: all day long, I have been longing for, nay, LUSTING for good old american apple pie and a huge (1 liter would do) dollop of ice cream on top!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 20, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > So, after about 6 hours of prep last night and 14 hours of prep and painting, my place is now painted. Tomorrow is touch-up day, clean-up day.
> ...


----------



## Jughead (Jul 20, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Morning, all! Today is National Ice Cream Day. Good way to celebrate would be to have a piece of pie for dessert, and add a scoop of ice cream on top ...
> ...


Don't forget to keep any eye out for your pie while it's cooling off. Someone might sneak a slice ... pies have also been known to disappear ...


----------



## Jughead (Jul 20, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...


Stat, I hear there's a great place in Munich called "The House of Pies". It must be sheer heaven to shop in there, not to mention smelling all those goodies. I'd walk out of a place like that easily with a half dozen pies ...


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 20, 2014)

Now if they would only brush themselves.  with all of the rain we've been having the pool keeps getting a coating of algea.  I have to brush the thing like every other day. the rain brings the PH down and algea loves that.  but it was nice floating around in it later






these little guys were everywhere.  you had to check under the lounge cushions or you'd sit on one


----------



## Pogo (Jul 20, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...





I am fed up with being sick and tired of people being fed up with being sick and tired with being fed up.  I'm certainly not, and I'm sick and tired of being told that I am.

(Michael Palin)


----------



## Pogo (Jul 20, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> And on this day in history, July 20. . . .
> 
> 1964 - Jan and Dean's "Surf City" was the first surfin' record to go #1 on the charts.  They are credited with being the pioneers of the genre that was made wildly popular when the Beach Boys adopted it as their signature style.
> 
> ...




--- which they pronounce "callous" 

I know the town well; it's the gateway to Canada on Nova Scotia trips.  Been through it several times.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 20, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



We've had more than enough on this end of Carolina -- I'm starting to get concerned about my tomatoes getting fungus.  They're OK so far but sunshine would not be unwelcome.  Rain held off most of the day, got a lot of weeding done.  Very easy to pull 'em out by the roots after so much rain.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 20, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Now if they would only brush themselves.  with all of the rain we've been having the pool keeps getting a coating of algea.  I have to brush the thing like every other day. the rain brings the PH down and algea loves that.  but it was nice floating around in it later
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One option to take care of the algae is to get a batch of large algae eaters, and let them loose into the pool. That should do it. Then the only issue is what to do with the algae eaters when it's time to go into the pool ...


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 20, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Now if they would only brush themselves.  with all of the rain we've been having the pool keeps getting a coating of algea.  I have to brush the thing like every other day. the rain brings the PH down and algea loves that.  but it was nice floating around in it later
> ...



I think the chlorine would take them out


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 20, 2014)

s


----------



## Jackson (Jul 20, 2014)

I have a question for anyone lurking around.  I have a friend who just got a speeding ticket in North Carolina, going 16 miles over the speed limit.  She's from Tn, on her way to her brother's house on vacation.

Problem is, she cannot pay her ticket or send in the money.  She has to appear in court or get an attorney ($300-400) to appear for her in August.  She is a wreck!  I told her not to worry, just let it be and never go to N.C. again.  She just can't do that.  Honestly, don't know if I could either.

She doesn't have any more vacation time after this week.  What should she do?


P.S.  Googled Speeding ticket in N.C. and it said it could be waivered and cost $50.  The cop said she had to appear in court, though and gave her a court date.  Is this a scam in a small town?


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 20, 2014)

Jackson said:


> I have a question for anyone lurking around.  I have a friend who just got a speeding ticket in North Carolina, going 16 miles over the speed limit.  She's from Tn, on her way to her brother's house on vacation.
> 
> Problem is, she cannot pay her ticket or send in the money.  She has to appear in court or get an attorney ($300-400) to appear for her in August.  She is a wreck!  I told her not to worry, just let it be and never go to N.C. again.  She just can't do that.  Honestly, don't know if I could either.
> 
> ...



you should be able to plead guilty and mail in the fine.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 20, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > I have a question for anyone lurking around.  I have a friend who just got a speeding ticket in North Carolina, going 16 miles over the speed limit.  She's from Tn, on her way to her brother's house on vacation.
> ...



But who do you plead guilty to?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 20, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > I have a question for anyone lurking around.  I have a friend who just got a speeding ticket in North Carolina, going 16 miles over the speed limit.  She's from Tn, on her way to her brother's house on vacation.
> ...



Not necessarily, 16 mph over the limit is considered reckless in some states and requires the ticketed driver goes to court.  Considering she is out of state (not a NC resident) that could be waived, she needs to contact the Court.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 20, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



Can she just show up to the clerk of court?  I found a website that showed a NC speeding ticket of 16 miles over the limit should be $50.  Would that follow for the entire state?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 20, 2014)

Today was slow, only made a third of what we made yesterday on the estate sale, still I'm tired.  My brother is coming in Thursday and we'll repeat it all over again for Friday, Sat and Sunday.  
Got a lot more to do to get everything else ready.
What's funny is the items we thought would go quickly didn't move and the ones we thought no one would be interested in are gone......  

Oh and I still have a 3' x 5' infrared sauna, Kawai piano and a custom made antique dining room set if anyone is interested........


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 20, 2014)

Jackson said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Good question but from what I gather she's not a NC resident, has no vacation time and I don't live in NC which is why I recommended she contact the Court and explain her situation.

Decades ago I got a ticket in WV, never paid it, never went to court and continued to drive in WV for years afterwards.......  I just didn't do 75 in 55 zones in WV any more.......


----------



## Jackson (Jul 20, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Today was slow, only made a third of what we made yesterday on the estate sale, still I'm tired.  My brother is coming in Thursday and we'll repeat it all over again for Friday, Sat and Sunday.
> Got a lot more to do to get everything else ready.
> What's funny is the items we thought would go quickly didn't move and the ones we thought no one would be interested in are gone......
> 
> Oh and I still have a 3' x 5' infrared sauna, Kawai piano and a custom made antique dining room set if anyone is interested........



If people want you to come down on items and you are not willing, you might want to take their number and at the end of the sale you may want to consider a lower price and call them.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 20, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Somebody has told her they could come to Tn to get the fine.  I highly doubt they would bother.  But she's scared and never does anything illegal...except drive too fast,lol.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 20, 2014)

Jackson said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



Yeah, a lot of states started "cooperating" years ago so that one state can go after another state's residents for unpaid traffic fines, etc.  She *really* needs to contact the Clerk of the Court and explain her situation.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 20, 2014)

Jackson said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Today was slow, only made a third of what we made yesterday on the estate sale, still I'm tired.  My brother is coming in Thursday and we'll repeat it all over again for Friday, Sat and Sunday.
> ...



Have already done that.  Also if the estate (as in my deceased dad) has to file income taxes we can donate the big items and take the actual retail value (at least for now until that tax writeoff is done away with). 
Thar way instead of getting a $100 for the $2800 custom dining room set we use it to off set any potential tax burden.......


----------



## Jackson (Jul 20, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Thanks.  I just talked to her.  She's going tomorrow.  Just her luck Tn would be one of those reciprocal states.  Thanks for your input.  I need to rep you, but I'm out for today.  Will do tomorrow!


----------



## Jackson (Jul 20, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 20, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



It's okay, I have one.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 20, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Today was slow, only made a third of what we made yesterday on the estate sale, still I'm tired.  My brother is coming in Thursday and we'll repeat it all over again for Friday, Sat and Sunday.
> Got a lot more to do to get everything else ready.
> What's funny is the items we thought would go quickly didn't move and the ones we thought no one would be interested in are gone......
> 
> Oh and I still have a 3' x 5' infrared sauna, Kawai piano and a custom made antique dining room set if anyone is interested........



Well, I collect tea cups and teapots, basically anything "tea".


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Pogo (Jul 20, 2014)

Jackson said:


> I have a question for anyone lurking around.  I have a friend who just got a speeding ticket in North Carolina, going 16 miles over the speed limit.  She's from Tn, on her way to her brother's house on vacation.
> 
> Problem is, she cannot pay her ticket or send in the money.  She has to appear in court or get an attorney ($300-400) to appear for her in August.  She is a wreck!  I told her not to worry, just let it be and never go to N.C. again.  She just can't do that.  Honestly, don't know if I could either.
> 
> ...




NC has one particular deal called a "prayer for judgment continued" which is kind of, pay a fine and we'll forget it but don't get caught again.  If she wants to fight it, she can go the route of asking for discovery of the radar detector maintenance records, the cop's training record, what other tickets he wrote that day, the road survey that set the speed limit, and then grill the cop in court, yada yada.  I've had a ticket just dismissed in a little town where they didn't want to deal with all that.  If it was a state trooper that won't work so well.  PJC (above) is prolly her best bet, which she should be able to set up by conversation with the DA.  But she'd prolly have to do it on the court date, in person.

Also I found out this little tidbit when I was fighting a Tennessee ticket as a NC resident: most states share info on traffic violations so that a violation in one state results in points for a driver from another state ---- however Tennessee is not one of them.  So if they tell her in NC that she could get points on her Tennessee license, they're bluffing.  

HTH.

[Edit - I see the intervening posts mentioned the whole interstate reciprocity thing.  That's what I'm talking about above; unless something changed in the last year, Tennessee does not participate in it.  North Carolina does.]


----------



## Pogo (Jul 20, 2014)

Jackson said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Uh, I live in NC and I don't think that figure is accurate.  Maybe decades ago... or maybe that's the fine but the court costs get added on.  Because you know, speeding ticket, whoa, we gonna need a whole new building for that.  Friend of mine got nailed for 65 in a 55 and hers was set at like $200-something.  Hate to say it but the speeding justice system here is usually described outside the state as "draconian".

How far does she live from the infraction?  Local police or state?  I have some uh, background in these matters.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 20, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Today was slow, only made a third of what we made yesterday on the estate sale, still I'm tired.  My brother is coming in Thursday and we'll repeat it all over again for Friday, Sat and Sunday.
> ...



My dad had a copper tea pot that is now black with use.........  other than that, nothing.  Almost all the furniture was hand crafted in Taiwan when we lived there including the brass/marble lamps and huge marble ash trays.  We're keeping some of the furniture for now (as our part of the inheritance) but getting rid of much of the rest.  A few pieces have been distributed amongst the brothers, basically what each wanted and I've offered to "buy" some of it since I'm taking the lion's share.  
Basically we're getting pennies on the dollar for most of it.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 20, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Today was slow, only made a third of what we made yesterday on the estate sale, still I'm tired.  My brother is coming in Thursday and we'll repeat it all over again for Friday, Sat and Sunday.
> Got a lot more to do to get everything else ready.
> What's funny is the items we thought would go quickly didn't move and the ones we thought no one would be interested in are gone......
> 
> Oh and I still have a 3' x 5' infrared sauna, Kawai piano and a custom made antique dining room set if anyone is interested........



If your experience is like mine you already peaked, and unless you have new stuff out the next time you'll get dribs and drabs.

Funny, my parents' house also had a Kawai piano.  It was not for sale though-- my niece wanted it.  So I took it apart and stuffed it into the MINI Cooper -- just to see if I could do it -- and drove it 700 miles to deliver it to her.

I'm sure it had something to do with spinning the MINI 180° on a wet ramp in Tennessee too.  Fun times.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 20, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Today was slow, only made a third of what we made yesterday on the estate sale, still I'm tired.  My brother is coming in Thursday and we'll repeat it all over again for Friday, Sat and Sunday.
> ...



There's new stuff (that wasn't put out) and this time I advertised the estate sale.  I'll also put out signs like I did this time only I'll cover a couple of areas I didn't put signs this last time.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 21, 2014)

Gotta take a shower and go to bed.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 21, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



She lives several hours away.  I don't know if it was local or state patrol.  I think it's about 9 hours from home.   Wow. $200 for 10 over the speed limit.  That's a racket.  What's even worse, the city she is visiting doesn't take debit or credit cards!  My oh my!  Sounds like she has to come back to civilization!


----------



## Noomi (Jul 21, 2014)

Has anyone else started a Facebook page for their pet? I have one for my dog Cooper. In 21 hours, he has nearly 400 'likes'. He has more friends than I do!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 21, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheilas friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Beckis hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and friend Tracy,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Stat's aunt,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel
Ollie, Mrs O and family in the loss of their Angie,
Bloodrock's father-in-law in Germany,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and  Sunshine.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.   This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 21, 2014)

Good morning, everyone, and a happy Monday to you!

The *Adventurers/Explorers & Coffee* continues today.



*No. 1:*








That's Uri Berliner, editor of NPR


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 21, 2014)

No. 2:








That's a mad scientist drinking coffee!!


(Ok, I'm pulling your leg, it's just a stock photo, but it's fun!!)


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 21, 2014)

And, today's coffee funnies:
















"Dogged doggies and caffeine!"


----------



## Jughead (Jul 21, 2014)

Nothing like being awakened by the phone at 4:00am on a Monday morning. Especially when there was no one on the other end, that is except for a fax machine.

Problem was I couldn't go back to sleep on an empty stomach. Oh well, at least I had breakfast. May try and get back to sleep, should be easy on a full stomach.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 21, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Gotta take a shower and go to bed.



Goodnight Ringel!


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 21, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Nothing like being awakened by the phone at 4:00am on a Monday morning. Especially when there was no one on the other end, that is except for a fax machine.
> 
> Problem was I couldn't go back to sleep on an empty stomach. Oh well, at least I had breakfast. May try and get back to sleep, should be easy on a full stomach.



I woke up early made coffee and decided to go back to sleep for awhile.  Nite everbody, see you in the morning.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 21, 2014)

Who wants a family robot?


http://www.usmessageboard.com/science-and-technology/366427-jibo.html


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 21, 2014)

Sometimes you feel like this .. .. .. ..  .. 

Usually you don't


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 21, 2014)

Who is "you"?


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 21, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Who wants a family robot?
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/science-and-technology/366427-jibo.html


Only if it's George Jetson's mechanical version of Shirley Booth as "Hazel".

Spent a drizzly night at the ballyard Saturday with my brother.  We went to see our beloved Pittsburgh Pirates beat the Colorado Rockies in 11 innings.  It was also fireworks night and there's nothing Pittsburghers love more than fireworks.

I bought two 14" half round flower planters and they got here Saturday.  I went to the garden center and found two refugee 6" pots planted with wave petunias, verbena and millionbelles.  Al together, the plants looks as if they might not see August.  But I bought them )buy one get one free), and transplanted them yesterday.  I hope they pull through and show their real stuff.

Daisy the Mutt spent Friday at Mom's eating rich food and getting her belly rubbed frequently.  Saturday night was spent with my sister-in-law as she stayed home from the game.  Again, Daisy ate rich food and got her belly rubbed frequently.  Sunday, Daisy returned to Pimplebutt where she slept off her orgiastic weekend, then went walkies twice to rid her of all that rich food.  And yes, she got her belly rubbed frequently.

All thoughts and preparations are in line for the Pig Roast on August 1.  My oldest friend throws a bi-annual wing ding and my brother and I prepare the whole hog for roasting.  I buy the port-a-johns for the affair.  They are beautiful, so far as port-a-johns go with ample space for the disabled, a light, hand sanitizers and odor suppressants.  They are not the work site variety.  So, I buy the shitters.

This year's Pig Roast is not just another get together, but to celebrate my friend's daughter's college graduation.  I'm really proud of this young woman.  I told her that she's the person I intend to borrow money from in my dotage.  She is off to Marymount for her post graduate work.  I hope she is not too far in debt by the time I'll require food money!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 21, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Who wants a family robot?
> ...



I am watering plants for friends who are currently on the west coast of the USA, so that means driving from Statistihengst Castle over to said friends' place and watering the sweet little photosynthesizers.

Not all of them are gonna survive this heatwave... no matter what I do.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Smilebong (Jul 21, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.
> 
> And we're still keeping vigil for
> Harper (Save's granddaughter),
> ...



Thank you all for keeping vigil for my brother in law.  He passwed away, and we are having a memorial for him at the Coudersport, PA Legion Club this Saturday.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 21, 2014)

Good morning all.  Off to the hospital shortly to be there for Uncle Ed's surgery and wait it out with Aunt Betty.  Will do the history lesson later if I'm still coherent.  Ya'll have a great Monday.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 21, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  Off to the hospital shortly to be there for Uncle Ed's surgery and wait it out with Aunt Betty.  Will do the history lesson later if I'm still coherent.  Ya'll have a great Monday.





Wishing you lots of strength today, Foxfyre.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 21, 2014)

Sorry for your loss Smilebong.  Hospital vigils would be much better if they had Olive Gardens in them.  Looks like you'll have to rough it FoxFyre.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 21, 2014)

I don't think there's a word to describe my current intense need for go-go juice right now.....  Unless that word is epinephrin........


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 21, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


----------



## BluesMistress (Jul 21, 2014)

Good Morning ~ Wishing you all a fabulous week

[URL=http://s1373.photobucket.com/user/djangoLove/media/My%20Stuff/ee70045f-b4ec-47ea-ac15-2a37beb09b92_zpsa8528ee4.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks BM and wishing you the same. Today, at the coast, cloudy and low 60's.   Love this marine climate.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 21, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Who wants a family robot?
> ...


Went to my first Pirate game on Aug 16, 1948. Been a Buc fan since. Why I can remember the day is they announced on the field speaker that Babe Ruth had just died.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 21, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Foxy would never violate the law. She has her liquor license through USMB.... 

I've had one, too.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 21, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Nothing like being awakened by the phone at 4:00am on a Monday morning. Especially when there was no one on the other end, that is except for a fax machine.
> 
> Problem was I couldn't go back to sleep on an empty stomach. Oh well, at least I had breakfast. May try and get back to sleep, should be easy on a full stomach.



I don't know how your tummy is EVER empty...  But, good on you, if you were able to get back to sleep. That is hard for me to do, if it that early in the morning when I first awaken. Damn birds!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 21, 2014)

Very nice day here in northwestern Illinois.  Beautiful outside and there is a light southerly breeze.  No big plans for the day.  I've already taken all the trash out - even dumped the shredder.  Mrs. BBD shreds everything.  Guess I will spend some time surfing the web today.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 21, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Very nice day here in northwestern Illinois.  Beautiful outside and there is a light southerly breeze.  No big plans for the day.  I've already taken all the trash out - even dumped the shredder.  Mrs. BBD shreds everything.  Guess I will spend some time surfing the web today.



Will my little man-dog Taco be on your lap???     I like the image.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 21, 2014)

We had a visit this weekend from one of my long lost cousins.  She lives down in deepest darkest West Virginia.  It's always good to see her and catch up.

I asked how her family was and she told me that her daughter had just come home from Tanzania.  "That's fascinating!" I said "What was she doing in Tanzania?"

I expected to hear how she had been staffing a school or hospital.  Perhaps she was digging wells or engineering roads.  But those situations were mundane after the tale my cousin spun.

Her church group sponsored five young congregants to go to the most heavily witchcraft influenced areas of sub-Saharan Africa to convince folks to abandon witchcraft and become Pentecostal Christians.  The erected what my cousin called a "Demon Tent" in which witches gathered to hear my cousin's daughter sing and dance in her effort to exorcise imps, devils and sundry evil spirits from their troubled minds.  

She was accosted on a main Tanzanian village lane, but no harm came to her.  She went to Africa with an attitude about the culture there that was informed by ignorance.  She encounter a wee bit of trouble and her suspicions were confirmed. She is now home with a case of diarrhea and an outlook about Africa that is bitter and suspicious.  In other words, she got what she came for.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 21, 2014)

Morning All !


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 21, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Nothing like being awakened by the phone at 4:00am on a Monday morning. Especially when there was no one on the other end, that is except for a fax machine.
> 
> Problem was I couldn't go back to sleep on an empty stomach. Oh well, at least I had breakfast. May try and get back to sleep, should be easy on a full stomach.



a few years ago i had a problem with some guys fax machine  calling me every night.  I left him a few messages to take me off his call list.  he didn't .  so i took a piece of paper and colored it black with a black marker.  coloring it black uses more of their toner because it lays down toner where ever it sees black. I sent it too him about 100 copies which i'm sure was moe than enough to empty out his toner cartridge.  he took me off his call list


----------



## kaz (Jul 21, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



Are you on the coast or in the mountains?


----------



## Pogo (Jul 21, 2014)

kaz said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Yes.




I'm in beautiful rainy WNC, the wettest part of the Appalachians and within sight of the tallest peak east of the Mississippi.  Carolinia Agresticia, the forest primeval.


----------



## kaz (Jul 21, 2014)

Pogo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



It's a different world, I'm in the Triangle


----------



## Pogo (Jul 21, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, everyone, and a happy Monday to you!
> 
> The *Adventurers/Explorers & Coffee* continues today.
> 
> ...




Er ist ein Berliner?
Wo ist das Gebäck?


----------



## Pogo (Jul 21, 2014)

kaz said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



A very different world.  I can go down to the next town 17 miles away and it's 12 degrees warmer there than here.  And the way the ridges are arranged we get particular weather patterns; lotsa rain but never violent rain; lots of wind in the winter out of the south.  And no need for A/C at all -- the hottest I've ever seen it get here, on the peak of the most intense heat wave, was 87.

This year though, I could count on my hands the number of times I've even had to so much as turn a fan on, it's been that cool.  Just as often I'm reaching for long sleeves or a jacket.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 21, 2014)

Hello Coffee Shop people.    Hope everyone is having an excellent day.


----------



## kaz (Jul 21, 2014)

Pogo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



That's like my sister, she lives in the hills of Maryland an hour outside DC and doesn't even have air conditioning.  I like the areas, but being in business, finance and IT, there aren't a lot of job opportunities for me out in the sticks.


----------



## kaz (Jul 21, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing like being awakened by the phone at 4:00am on a Monday morning. Especially when there was no one on the other end, that is except for a fax machine.
> ...



Yes, that happened to me too.  I kept bombing them back with faxes until they removed me.  I didn't think of the black though, that's a great idea.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 21, 2014)

kaz said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...




Fax 'em a picture of a black cat sitting in a coal mine eating licorice at midnight during a power failure.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 21, 2014)

kaz said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



a full page of typed text actually only pulls toner to about 10% of the page believe it or not.  for yield they estimate a lot less on average. so if you want to drain a toner cartridge, make it all black


----------



## Gracie (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## R.D. (Jul 21, 2014)

How cool is this?   It's a sculptor more here.


----------



## kaz (Jul 21, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Oh yeah, I get it.  Toner is expensive.  I wasn't thinking that way, I was just trying to tie up their fax machine.  If it happens again, I'm going your route as well.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 21, 2014)

Pop owned and operated a print shop he had inherited from his uncle who had inherited it from his father.  Now my brother is the fourth generation of the family to run the print shop.  My family has a great reverence for the printed word.  Misspellings and poor use of punctuation drives us up a family collective wall.

Yesterday the owners of the bar and grill that sits beside the shop posted a 'closed' sign as fire damaged the property late last week.

"Closed Do To Fire" it read.  Now, how can you misspell 'due'?

But up the block and around the corner, a tenant upset with his living conditions spray painted "slum loard" on the siding beside the front door.  I suppose you can misspell 'lord', but I believe a real effort has to be made to do it.

But then again, I get upset when I see a 'drive thru' as I know that an 'o' a 'g' and an 'h' are needed to spell 'through'.

"Language" Spenser Tracy once said "is a poor enough means of communication.  I think we should say every damn word we can."

I think we should demonstrate what those twelve years of schooling were all about and spell correctly.

What a crotchety old man post this turned out to be.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 21, 2014)

Just got back from the dentist. My fayth ith numb. oy.

Meanwhile...it is a very nice day today on the central coast. No fog! Big fluffy white clouds and a soft breeze. Feels about 70 out there. I think I will go play in my garden.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 21, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Pop owned and operated a print shop he had inherited from his uncle who had inherited it from his father.  Now my brother is the fourth generation of the family to run the print shop.  My family has a great reverence for the printed word.  Misspellings and poor use of punctuation drives us up a family collective wall.
> 
> Yesterday the owners of the bar and grill that sits beside the shop posted a 'closed' sign as fire damaged the property late last week.
> 
> ...


I also find that we don't spell like we used to. It's to the point where some words are deliberately misspelled. For instance Mortal Kombat should be Mortal Combat. Also, good nite should be good night. One that gets me is Christmas. Some folks spell it Xmas. I always insist on using the correct spelling which is Christmas. Not to mention using Gawd instead of God ...


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 21, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Pop owned and operated a print shop he had inherited from his uncle who had inherited it from his father.  Now my brother is the fourth generation of the family to run the print shop.  My family has a great reverence for the printed word.  Misspellings and poor use of punctuation drives us up a family collective wall.
> ...


In Cleveland, City of Light, City of Magic, the end zone fans call themselves the "DAWG pound".  This does little to engender any respect for Cleveland and Clevelanders.

I do not send text messages.  I find Twitter's 140 character limit too limiting.  For communication's sake, I wish we could all be clearer, more articulate and far more precise in our use of language.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 21, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Pop owned and operated a print shop he had inherited from his uncle who had inherited it from his father.  Now my brother is the fourth generation of the family to run the print shop.  My family has a great reverence for the printed word.  Misspellings and poor use of punctuation drives us up a family collective wall.
> 
> Yesterday the owners of the bar and grill that sits beside the shop posted a 'closed' sign as fire damaged the property late last week.
> 
> ...


Spenser?


----------



## Jughead (Jul 21, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing like being awakened by the phone at 4:00am on a Monday morning. Especially when there was no one on the other end, that is except for a fax machine.
> ...


An easy way to send all those faxes would be to tape about six sheets of black colored paper together lengthwise, and start the fax . . . after the fax has passed through the first page, take the opposite end of the black colored paper strip and flip it over once. Tape that end to the end that has already passed through, creating a continuous strip or an endless loop. Not only would this take care of the toner cartridge, but also their paper supply ...


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 21, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> We had a visit this weekend from one of my long lost cousins.  She lives down in deepest darkest West Virginia.  It's always good to see her and catch up.
> 
> I asked how her family was and she told me that her daughter had just come home from Tanzania.  "That's fascinating!" I said "What was she doing in Tanzania?"
> 
> ...



Having spent many years in Africa there are a lot of misconceptions out there. Africa is both beautiful and desolate at the same time. What is fascinating is how western culture has been Africanized as opposed to Africa becoming Westernized. That is an impressive feat considering how successful western culture is elsewhere in the world.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 21, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Pop owned and operated a print shop he had inherited from his uncle who had inherited it from his father.  Now my brother is the fourth generation of the family to run the print shop.  My family has a great reverence for the printed word.  Misspellings and poor use of punctuation drives us up a family collective wall.
> 
> Yesterday the owners of the bar and grill that sits beside the shop posted a 'closed' sign as fire damaged the property late last week.
> 
> ...





Kneads Moar Fruhstrayshun!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 21, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Just got back from the dentist. *My fayth ith numb. oy.*
> 
> Meanwhile...it is a very nice day today on the central coast. No fog! Big fluffy white clouds and a soft breeze. Feels about 70 out there. I think I will go play in my garden.




I love it when you talk sexy like that....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 21, 2014)

Smilebong said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.
> ...



Sorry to hear of your loss, [MENTION=44344]Smilebong[/MENTION]. You and your family will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 21, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing like being awakened by the phone at 4:00am on a Monday morning. Especially when there was no one on the other end, that is except for a fax machine.
> ...





Motivation!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 21, 2014)

Pogo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



In other words, you are in utopia.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 21, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, everyone, and a happy Monday to you!
> ...




In seinem Mund.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 21, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Pop owned and operated a print shop he had inherited from his uncle who had inherited it from his father.  Now my brother is the fourth generation of the family to run the print shop.  My family has a great reverence for the printed word.  Misspellings and poor use of punctuation drives us up a family collective wall.
> ...




True story:
Driving into Texas bound for San Antonio, I witnessed a highway sign that read, and I quote:

*SPEED
FINES
DOBLES​*
On the other hand my favourite Mark Twain quote goes:

If K-A-T doesn't spell "cat", what _*does*_ it spell?


----------



## Pogo (Jul 21, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Pop owned and operated a print shop he had inherited from his uncle who had inherited it from his father.  Now my brother is the fourth generation of the family to run the print shop.  My family has a great reverence for the printed word.  Misspellings and poor use of punctuation drives us up a family collective wall.
> ...



The latter is simply another flavor.  The speaker may want to emphasize the ejaculation rather than the deity.  Or may want to emulate a certain accent.  There are infinite nuances in spelling for infinite purposes.  As for the X in Xmas it's a shorthand, the X being a long held abbreviation for "Christ" or "cross".  (see also _Xian_).

Now obviously if the writer was quoting the bible and wrote "Gawd" that would be ignorance, but not all variant spelllings are unintentional.  There's one right there.  

We all have our own irks.  Mine is people shortcutting the word "you" with "U".  To me that's pronounced "oo" and makes the speaker look like he's talking about Burmese people.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 21, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Just got back from the dentist. *My fayth ith numb. oy*.
> 
> Meanwhile...it is a very nice day today on the central coast. No fog! Big fluffy white clouds and a soft breeze. Feels about 70 out there. I think I will go play in my garden.




For Gracie --- I think I posted this before but that was another coffee shop... speech therapy around 2:30

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4V-YVNCizBc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4V-YVNCizBc[/ame]


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 21, 2014)

Okay, this is wierd (weird spelled wrong...... ).  Got a call this morning from Dell stating the shipment of my wifes new computer was delayed and by federal regulation I had to "select" # one if I still wanted the laptop or the order would be cancelled.  The new arrival date would be the 28th....... it arrived about 2 hours later.........

Maybe I'm getting a second one for free.........  

As for this it's win 8.1, setup pissed me off, in fact the whole interface is as bad as I remember from when I beta tested it.  
Told the wife she could play with it until she get's so frustrated the house starts shaking with her yelling and then I'll download and install Classic Shell....... (I want her to feel my pain.......)


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 21, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Pop owned and operated a print shop he had inherited from his uncle who had inherited it from his father.  Now my brother is the fourth generation of the family to run the print shop.  My family has a great reverence for the printed word.  Misspellings and poor use of punctuation drives us up a family collective wall.
> 
> Yesterday the owners of the bar and grill that sits beside the shop posted a 'closed' sign as fire damaged the property late last week.
> 
> ...



You know that thing in the dictionary right next to the word?  The thing that gives the phonetic spelling of the word?  Why don't we spell the word that way?  It would make things so much simpler.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 21, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Pop owned and operated a print shop he had inherited from his uncle who had inherited it from his father.  Now my brother is the fourth generation of the family to run the print shop.  My family has a great reverence for the printed word.  Misspellings and poor use of punctuation drives us up a family collective wall.
> ...



I no wat u meen. :thup


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 21, 2014)

Finally have the initial setup done, loading Avast, Malwarebytes and Firefox.  The computer comes with MacAfee LiveSafe but I've yet to find out how to access the program on the computer to turn it off.  
Connected it to the Homegroup but had to reconfigure the wifes old laptop for this Homegroup so the two are now sniffing each others butts, getting to know one another........  Once that's done I'll transfer her files, favorites, and browser settings over to the new one.

Oh and to save myself the headaches I installed Classic Shell already.......  Don't need to hear, "dear!  How do I do this?" every five minutes......


----------



## Pogo (Jul 21, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Finally have the initial setup done, loading Avast, Malwarebytes and Firefox.  The computer comes with MacAfee LiveSafe but I've yet to find out how to access the program on the computer to turn it off.
> Connected it to the Homegroup but had to reconfigure the wifes old laptop for this Homegroup so the two are now sniffing each others butts, getting to know one another........  Once that's done I'll transfer her files, favorites, and browser settings over to the new one.
> 
> Oh and to save myself the headaches *I installed Classic Shell alread*y.......  Don't need to hear, "dear!  How do I do this?" every five minutes......



Good thinking.  Definitely.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 21, 2014)

Been a long time since I've been out on the board.  About a thimble's full of sense to a gallon of crazy.  I just hope aliens don't log onto USMB first when they show up.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 21, 2014)

Harper's two aunts returned to Colorado this afternoon.  That poor child is going to be seriously bored Tuesday.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 21, 2014)

[MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION]...thanks for the Cosby stint, lol.

I just now woke up from a wee nap. My face got UN numb and my back gum was so sore from the two jabs of his needle, it felt like a sinus infection it hurt so bad. So....I took an advil and went to sleep. I feel better now.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 21, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Been a long time since I've been out on the board.  About a thimble's full of sense to a gallon of crazy.  I just hope aliens don't log onto USMB first when they show up.



Skeery, ain't it?


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 21, 2014)

Gracie said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Been a long time since I've been out on the board.  About a thimble's full of sense to a gallon of crazy.  I just hope aliens don't log onto USMB first when they show up.
> ...



Disappointing Gracie.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 21, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


The texting culture obviously doesn't help. When you do something often enough, it becomes routine. Kids nowadays are texting so often that they eventually wind up adopting text jargon as their common language. This will cause major issues when they enter the workforce and can't do simple tasks like writing a report.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 21, 2014)

I am guilty of xmas and thru. Faster to type. But the text cell phone crap drives me bonkers. And typos are common by most but flat out ignorance drives me bonkers too.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 21, 2014)

My phones tries to spell for me.  It seems to have a limited vocabulary.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 21, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Pop owned and operated a print shop he had inherited from his uncle who had inherited it from his father.  Now my brother is the fourth generation of the family to run the print shop.  My family has a great reverence for the printed word.  Misspellings and poor use of punctuation drives us up a family collective wall.
> ...



If phonics worked, we could not read the word "phonics".  Hooky on fonix rily werked fer me!


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 21, 2014)

Gud nite sweet prints.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 22, 2014)

To everyone experiencing an off day.....


----------



## Sherry (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 22, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, everyone, and a happy TUESDAY to you!
> 
> The *Adventurers/Explorers & Coffee* continues today.
> 
> ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 22, 2014)

*No. 2:*









That's New Zealander Edmund Hillary, the first man (alongside his nepalese climbing partner Tenzing Norgay), who was the first to successfully climb Mt. Everest, in 1953. Some claim it was tea, but Hillary was a coffee-drinker, personally.


He died in 2008:


Sir Edmund Hillary, first man to climb Mount Everest, dies aged 88 | Mail Online


A quote from him:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 22, 2014)

And, today's coffee funnies:





















From: The Saturday Evening Post, 1954


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 22, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Dear [MENTION=20704]Nosmo King[/MENTION]

In Germany, a telephone text is called an "SMS" -

*S*hort *M*essage *S*ervice


In fact, a brand new verb has grown up around it:

SMSen - to send an SMS

"Ich werde Dich später anSMSen"
("I will text you later")

*Telephone-texting is destroying the German language*. There are just oodles and oodles of youth out there who cannot string together a single sentence with even one correctly placed and/or conjugated verb in said sentence. It's really kind of sad.

Some people think I am crazy, but when I "SMS", I write in correct German and also in full style, poetic and all that stuff.

Example:

mangled SMS language:

*Geht nett. w. e. später  Ohren steif.*


Full German language:

Ich sage Dir, daß das *nicht geht* und *werde* es Dir *später erklären*. Bis dahin, bitte, halte die *Ohren steif*!

("That's not gonna work, I will explain it to you later. In the meantime, stay on the lookout!")

I can only assume that texting in the USA is mangling the American-English language as well.

It's really kind of sad.....


----------



## Noomi (Jul 22, 2014)

Tracy was in class tonight! Still not 100% but getting better slowly. The fact that she turned up at all was a good sign. So good to see her again, I missed her!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 22, 2014)

Taco says "Good Morning!" to everybody.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 22, 2014)

What a great night!  Romance was in the air!!!  Now, more coffee.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jul 22, 2014)

Remember the other day when I mentioned I took the Altima to get inspected and the check engine light magically came on? They wanted 285.00 to replace the O2 sensor. I put a can of fuel system cleaner in and...voila...the light went off in half an hour. Now why couldn't they have told me to try that? So I'm taking it to get inspected today...at another place of course.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 22, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Taco says "Good Morning!" to everybody.



Aww... that is the best treat I can imagine seeing. My man dog, Taco, RULEZ!!!


----------



## Mertex (Jul 22, 2014)

Just want to say....


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## R.D. (Jul 22, 2014)

(Just eww)


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 22, 2014)

aka, two pigs in a poke.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 22, 2014)

Sherry said:


>



Some Hershey's' Chocolate syrup poured over that and I'm IN!!!!!


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 22, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



I could never get behind that shortcut for the word Christmas. I won't do the Xmas. And it's not out of any religions belief, rather, just don't want to lose another tradition in my life and times.


----------



## BluesMistress (Jul 22, 2014)

It's Tuesday ~ Enjoy the Day

[URL=http://s1373.photobucket.com/user/djangoLove/media/c10e9d4b-7466-4936-960a-3d158daa86f8_zps914b2cfa.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## Jughead (Jul 22, 2014)

Morning all! Today is National Hammock Day.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 22, 2014)

Good morning all.  After everybody was up at O-dark-thirty to get Uncle Ed to the hospital by 6:30 a.m. yesterday morning and then a loooooooong day at the hospital, we were all pretty trashed last night.  I fell asleep on the couch, slept right through the vigil posting--sorry about that.  The doc said the surgery went well though and he should be released later this morning or early afternoon and Aunt Betty and I will go get him.  (Hombre has his volunteer job at the hospital today.)

But Hombre was really worn out and slept in this morning--he almost never does that--so I jumped up and rushed around and got the trash barrels rolled out.  The first truck has been coming close to 8 a.m. for weeks now.  So I rush around, get the cart out to the curb and it is now 8:41 and haven't seen hide nor hair of him nor do I hear him working anywhere in the neighborhood.  That wouldn't fall within Murphy's Law I think but there must be some sort of syndrome for that?

I wouldn't want chocolate syrup on that ice cream up there--for me it is barely thawed frozen strawberries with lots of juice.  Chocolate is okay in a pinch though.  

My last go around with dishonest repair shops, I was told that the air conditioner in my car was fried and I would need a new one at something like $500 or so.  I had the presence of mind to get a second opinion.  The second opinion guy quickly identified the problem, fixed it, and charged me $20.  Moral of story:  if it just seems a bit odd or too coincidental or you otherwise aren't 100% confident, that second opinion can save you a bundle.

More coffee. . . .


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 22, 2014)

Just a quick observation up there. . . Mertex's bacon up there is just a tad underdone for me.  I want my bacon just exactly to the crisp, but not overly brittle stage--no soft spots.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 22, 2014)

Smilebong said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.
> ...



Just now saw this.  So sorry for your loss Smilebong.  We'll keep vigil with you and yours through the memorial service.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 22, 2014)

Not much you can fix on an air conditioner for $20.  Hopefully just a loose connection and a recharge.  Otherwise, this story has another chapter.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 22, 2014)

Never can spend enough time with my kids, but they have to return to life in Colorado.  School begins soon and they need to prepare.  My youngest is looking forward to a tidy sum in bonus money.  Seems her math students did very well on a Calculus test (not sure if it is state or national).  Apparently it allows you to avoid a college math class or two.

Trying to focus on their return for oldest daughter's renewal of vows at the end of August.  

Middle daughter's school is light on the supply budget.  Several family members have granted her various sums to supplement.  Seems like both of them take a little from their pay to buy classroom stuff.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 22, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Not much you can fix on an air conditioner for $20.  Hopefully just a loose connection and a recharge.  Otherwise, this story has another chapter.



It was something very minor but I can't remember what it was.  At any rate the A/C worked great in the car after that and was still working when we sold it several years later.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 22, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Never can spend enough time with my kids, but they have to return to life in Colorado.  School begins soon and they need to prepare.  My youngest is looking forward to a tidy sum in bonus money.  Seems her math students did very well on a Calculus test (not sure if it is state or national).  Apparently it allows you to avoid a college math class or two.
> 
> Trying to focus on their return for oldest daughter's renewal of vows at the end of August.
> 
> Middle daughter's school is light on the supply budget.  Several family members have granted her various sums to supplement.  Seems like both of them take a little from their pay to buy classroom stuff.


It's great to see students doing well in calculus. If they successfully complete it in grade 12 with good grades, they may indeed be exempt from the introductory calculus class in college. Some students do both matrix algebra (linear algebra) and calculus in high school. This way they are one step ahead when entering college and can focus on the more advanced math like integral calculus, and differential equations...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 22, 2014)

And on this day in history in . . .

1963  Beatles release "Introducing the Beatles".  Almost every song on that iconic album is well known to all.

 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4g3UHYvfwgA]Introducing... THE BEATLES - YouTube[/ame]

1967  Jimi Hendrix quits as opening act of the Monkees' tour.  Do you suppose it was a slow news day or why would that make anybody's memorable events in history list?  

1983 - Dick Smith makes 1st solo helicopter flight around the world.  






There is an hour and forty minute personal documentary of that event here.  (I confess I did not take the time to watch/listen to it.)
Video Overview Dick Smith Explorer (1983) on ASO - Australia's audio and visual heritage online

2013 - Scientific studies reveal that dolphins have unique names for one another, much like humans do.  Now I am a student of science and am intensely interested in many scientific things.  But I do have to wonder how in the heck they figured out what dolphins call each other?
Dolphins Whistle 'Names' To Each Other, Underwater Recorders Show


----------



## Pogo (Jul 22, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Thanks for that clarification.  I thought I was looking at mashed potatoes.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 22, 2014)

just when i think i can't get any busier,  i do


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 22, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> just when i think i can't get any busier,  i do



Okay, but brush your teeth and straighten your tie first...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 22, 2014)

Have ya'll seen this?   You can't tell me they have no ability to reason.  (That is a a piece of bread that he is using). . . .

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBuPiC3ArL8]Clever Bird Goes Fishing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 22, 2014)

Most animals reason and have a "personality", you just have to observe them for a while.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 22, 2014)

And here in northeast Ohio and western Pennsylvania, just north of Ollie, we have a place where ducks walk on fish!

[ame=http://youtu.be/evZeG8GYst8]where the ducks walk on the fish crazy video of billons of fishes!!!! Part 1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 22, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Remember the other day when I mentioned I took the Altima to get inspected and the check engine light magically came on? They wanted 285.00 to replace the O2 sensor. I put a can of fuel system cleaner in and...voila...the light went off in half an hour. Now why couldn't they have told me to try that? So I'm taking it to get inspected today...at another place of course.



isn't that amazing.   years ago i was told i needed a new transmission.  it turned out it was only some vent tube or something blocked.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 22, 2014)

One of my favorite sayings I have to remind myself of often is "Don't make things harder than they have to be."

And this is one I have to remind myself of almost every day:


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 22, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > Remember the other day when I mentioned I took the Altima to get inspected and the check engine light magically came on? They wanted 285.00 to replace the O2 sensor. I put a can of fuel system cleaner in and...voila...the light went off in half an hour. Now why couldn't they have told me to try that? So I'm taking it to get inspected today...at another place of course.
> ...


I have a cousin who had a paint shop. While I was in Vietnam he charged my wife a small fortune for repairing and painting a fender dent. When I came home and found out I went to his shop where they had four outside stalls for painting. All four were occupied with one car getting about it's 10th coat of lacquer. I drove into his gravel parking lot and proceeded to rip around it in my car, raised a cloud of dust that could be seen for miles. He and his crew just stood helplessly by. I problably spent 2 minutes on his property and never said a word to anyone. He knew what it was for and next day came by my house and offered the money back. I wouldn't take it but told him to buy lacquer for his cars.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 22, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> And here in northeast Ohio and western Pennsylvania, just north of Ollie, we have a place where ducks walk on fish!
> 
> where the ducks walk on the fish crazy video of billons of fishes!!!! Part 1 - YouTube



Ah yes Pymatuming Lake, haven't been there in forever....And those are Carp, great game fish, put up a good solid fight, but very few people eat them, and even fewer know how to cook them....


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 22, 2014)

Think I shall mosey into town and pick up a pizza for lunch.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 22, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > And here in northeast Ohio and western Pennsylvania, just north of Ollie, we have a place where ducks walk on fish!
> ...




Carp is delicious, but you must gut it and clean it really, really well.

Smoked Carp is outstanding.

And of course, essential in the making of Gefilte Fish!


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 22, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > And here in northeast Ohio and western Pennsylvania, just north of Ollie, we have a place where ducks walk on fish!
> ...





I lived in Minneapolis for a number of years.  There is a big Hmong and Asian population up there.  The Asian folks loved carp.  They would go out of their way to fish for it.  

Always tasted terrible to me, but probably was cooking incorrectly.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 22, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Carp are the 'throw back' fish in this region.  Legend has it that there is something called a 'soap streak' in carp.  Failure to thoroughly clean the fish results in a Life Buoy taste.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 22, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Our local Indian tribes value carp as a delicacy.  Was taught by one of our local Apache friends:   The carp has to be large enough to filet or the bones will make it too tedious to eat--very bony fish.  It has to be thoroughly gutted and cleaned--discard head and tail.  It has huge scales, so it is good to know how to de-scale a fish but not all that difficult to do with a carp.

So take the carp filets--pick any remaining bones out of them before preparing--and soak in lightly salted buttermilk for at least an hour--two is better.  Then shake off most of the buttermilk and roll in seasoned flour with a bit of leavening added--or our friend sometimes uses commercial pancake mix to thoroughly coat the fish.  Fry in hot oil until done--fish flakes easily--enjoy.

I haven't tried this but kept his recipe just in case we caught a large carp common in New Mexico lake waters.  It is quite good prepared the way he does.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 22, 2014)

Too bad fish doesn't taste like chicken.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 22, 2014)

Thought for today brought to us by Douglas Adams;



> Let us think the unthinkable,
> let us do the undoable,
> let us prepare to grapple with the ineffable itself,
> and see if we may not eff it after all.





And in case you were wondering, the connection came from recalling the expression; "So long and thanks for all the fish".


----------



## Mertex (Jul 22, 2014)

Sherry said:


>





That looks so good......


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 22, 2014)

I scream, you scream,
we all drool for ice cream!!


----------



## Pogo (Jul 22, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> I scream, you scream,
> we all drool for ice cream!!



True story:
I was filling my gas tank out on Tulane Avenue, one of the seedier environs of New Orleans, when a girl walked by me and said "how 'bout some ice cream?"

I said ... "whaa....?"

"You know --- I scream, you scream..."


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 22, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Morning all! Today is National Hammock Day.



Don't forget about the banana hammock.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 22, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


>



We had a Cold Stone open up in our town and the next nearest place was 7 miles away. You would imagine that would be a way to mint your own money, right? Initially the place was always busy but the people running it were unfriendly and miserable. Eventually it went out of business.

A new place subsequently opened up across the road and it is doing a roaring trade. Customer service means letting them know that you are happy to have their business.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 22, 2014)

Funny I come to this thread just as hubby says he is heading to the store to get himself some ice cream and what kind do I want. lol. 

Chocolate Chip!! Thats what I want!

It is HOT here today. HOT. Oy. No likey. Gimme back my fog!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 22, 2014)

Woke up from a three and a half hour "nap".......  Musta needed the sleep......  Now I'll be groggy for the next couple of hours then up late and I have to make the run down to Trinidad tomorrow morning......  Then back.....


----------



## Jughead (Jul 22, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Morning all! Today is National Hammock Day.
> ...



Using the hammock to store food sounds good. That gives me an idea. We can use the hammock to eat food as well ... like hamburgers ...


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 22, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Funny I come to this thread just as hubby says he is heading to the store to get himself some ice cream and what kind do I want. lol.
> 
> Chocolate Chip!! Thats what I want!
> 
> *It is HOT here today. HOT. Oy. No likey. Gimme back my fog*!



^^^^^   Same here.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 22, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


>




I like the one on the top right.....looks yummy....


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 22, 2014)

I get the Coffee Lovers with extra pecans instead of the standard Heath bar they use.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 22, 2014)

I have never tried bacon ice cream. not sure I wanna either, lol.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 22, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Some pecans, a couple of cherries, sliced banana and a squirt of whipped cream....yeah....I'm in, too.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 22, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> I could never get behind that shortcut for the word Christmas. I won't do the Xmas. And it's not out of any religions belief, rather, just don't want to lose another tradition in my life and times.



I used to take offense at the use of Xmas, until I read up on it and found out that the "X" stands for Christ in the Greek language, and so now I'm quite okay with it.  I'm sure many non-Christians may think they are making it secular, but, they're not, really.

Wiki:
*while the "X" comes from the Greek letter Chi, which is the first letter of the Greek word &#935;&#961;&#953;&#963;&#964;&#972;&#962; which comes into English as "Christ".[2]

There is a common misconception that the word Xmas stems from a secular attempt to remove the religious tradition from Christmas[3] by taking the "Christ" out of "Christmas", but its use dates back to the 16th century.*


----------



## Mertex (Jul 22, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Just a quick observation up there. . . Mertex's bacon up there is just a tad underdone for me.  I want my bacon just exactly to the crisp, but not overly brittle stage--no soft spots.




I like it crispy, too......


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 22, 2014)

Mertex said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Blackberries........


----------



## Mertex (Jul 22, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Too bad fish doesn't taste like chicken.



At some fast food restaurants, their chicken tastes like fish.........


----------



## Gracie (Jul 22, 2014)

I just fixed turkey burger sliders for dinner. I had one...hubby had two. They were really good. Drool. And now I wait to digest then I will go get my choc chip ice cream for dessert.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 22, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I have never tried bacon ice cream. not sure I wanna either, lol.



I like bacon, and I like ice cream, but never the two shall meet.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 22, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I have never tried bacon ice cream. not sure I wanna either, lol.
> ...



Tenderfoot 






Then there's peanut butter and bacon sandwiches .....drool


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 22, 2014)

Ugh, I don't want peanut butter near my bacon, either!  

I'd probably be less unhappy with that, but still.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 22, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Good thing I ate a little while back and it's mostly digested or I'd be joining the barf of the month club.......


----------



## Jughead (Jul 22, 2014)

Mertex said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Too bad fish doesn't taste like chicken.
> ...


I know what you mean, Mertex. I find when I order the fish/chicken and of course hushpuppies at Long John Silvers, it all tastes like fish to me, including the chicken ...


----------



## Mertex (Jul 22, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Just a quick observation up there. . . Mertex's bacon up there is just a tad underdone for me.  I want my bacon just exactly to the crisp, but not overly brittle stage--no soft spots.




Maybe this would be more to your liking?....................


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## saveliberty (Jul 22, 2014)

Not saying the Greeks can't cook, but getting onions in my pancakes?


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 22, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


>



Help me out here Ollie:

a.  Dog book of the month club meeting.
B.  Sleep over for Colonel.
C.  Dog days of summer.]
D.  Dog sitting.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 22, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


>




OMG.....they've taken over the sofa....no TV watching for anyone...


----------



## Jughead (Jul 22, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



E. Ollie said good night.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 22, 2014)

At least two of them are still awake.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 22, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Now if they would only brush themselves.  with all of the rain we've been having the pool keeps getting a coating of algea.  I have to brush the thing like every other day. the rain brings the PH down and algea loves that.  but it was nice floating around in it later
> ...



Pleco!  I had one that was about 16 inches long but my Oscar battered it to death.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 23, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Has anyone else started a Facebook page for their pet? I have one for my dog Cooper. In 21 hours, he has nearly 400 'likes'. He has more friends than I do!



My pets are welcome to start their own facebook pages.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 23, 2014)

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheilas friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Beckis hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and friend Tracy,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Stat's aunt,
Smilebong and family as they deal with the passing of his brother-in-law,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel,
Ollie, Mrs O and family in the loss of their Angie,
Bloodrock's father-in-law in Germany,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and  Sunshine.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.   This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 23, 2014)

Good morning, everyone, and a happy Hump-Day to you!

The *Adventurers/Explorers & Coffee* continues today.



*Just one today:*








That's Reinhold Messner, the first mountain climber to climb Mt. Everest + all 14 "8,000ers" without any supplemental oxygen.

Reinhold Messner - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 23, 2014)

And, today's coffee funnies:


----------



## Noomi (Jul 23, 2014)

Evening all! 
I love Facebook, you meet such a great bunch of people. I belong to a page where people give away items for free, or allow complete strangers to borrow items.
I asked if anyone knew where I could buy a cheap digital camera to take photos of my karate tournament next weekend, and someone offered me one of theirs - its an old one, but it still works, so I pick it up tomorrow.

I am so happy I will be able to take photos!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 23, 2014)

Well after gaining 2 pounds during the trip, I lost another pound in the past 48 hours. I am down to 266.4 pounds, in aggregate I have lost 16 since April 30. And yes, I've come back to the Coffee Shop again.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 23, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...


16 inches? It's a shame they don't have a better diet, otherwise you'd have been able to enjoy some fried pleco. You can still eat pleco as most fish are usually edible, but fish generally taste like the stuff they eat, so they wouldn't be very appetizing ...


----------



## Jughead (Jul 23, 2014)

Morning folks! Today's National Hot Dog Day ... good day to take the afternoon off, catch a ballgame, and enjoy a few hot dogs ...


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 23, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Morning folks! Today's National Hot Dog Day ... good day to take the afternoon off, catch a ballgame, and enjoy a few hot dogs ...



AGH!!

Stop tempting me!!


----------



## R.D. (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 23, 2014)

Hot, hot, hot, folks.

Looking forward to the Founders Day Parade tomorrow.

Will be a lot of fun.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 23, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Morning folks! Today's National Hot Dog Day ... good day to take the afternoon off, catch a ballgame, and enjoy a few hot dogs ...



Hot dogs are one of my favorite foods!!!  If I was on death row, hot dogs could be my last meal.  Who ever it was that invented the hot dog needs a national statue someplace and his birth home converted into a national historic site.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 23, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



they will grow as large as the tank you have them in.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 23, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



_The number one goal of customer service is to make the customer feel *important*._ And there are many ways in which to do this.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 23, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Morning folks! Today's National Hot Dog Day ... good day to take the afternoon off, catch a ballgame, and enjoy a few hot dogs ...
> ...



I want that, but without the ketchup.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 23, 2014)

It's Wednesday.  Might as well have some coffee and hump something.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 23, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Hot, hot, hot, folks.
> 
> Looking forward to the Founders Day Parade tomorrow.
> 
> Will be a lot of fun.



  Enjoy.

Rain all day long today and 60.   First time in a long time I have see actual rain, rather than showers or mist or partly cloudy, which also means partly sunny.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 23, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



Then I have just the thing for you!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 23, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> It's Wednesday.  Might as well have some coffee and hump something.





Good thoughts, good thoughts.

I'm with you on that one.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## BluesMistress (Jul 23, 2014)

Have a Wonderful Wednesday ~~~

[URL=http://s1373.photobucket.com/user/djangoLove/media/9aae15ab-762b-4136-b223-90bd83b76476_zps291ceabb.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 23, 2014)

^^^^Excellent advice


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 23, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  I'm up, showered, shampooed, face on, walking shoes on, ready to go when they call and tell us Uncle Ed has been released from the hospital.  I'm still a bit miffed they didn't tell us sooner that he wouldn't be released yesterday so we sat around all days twiddling thumbs unable to plan anything, start anything, go anywhere for fear the phone would ring.  So how long will the wait be today?  We'll find out I guess.

Mertex, the second batch of bacon presented was edible, but that is too overdone--no doubt so brittle it is crumbly.  I want my bacon in between--lightly golden all over but just to the barely crisp stage with no soft spots.

And I'm with BBD on the hotdog--given a choice between a hamburger and a hotdog, I will go for the  hotdog every single time.  And a dash of ketchup on them is okay though I usually don't plan that for my hotdogs.  But!!!  The one Jughead presented is underdone.  A proper hotdog has to be cooked thoroughly so that the outer skin is really charred and beginning to split--almost burnt.   Then a dash of a good mustard, sweet onions, maybe some relish, maybe a bit of kraut--yum.  Good eating.  

So it is yet another hump day.  My goodness they come around really often don't they. Hope everybody is having a good one.  I hope Uncle Ed is released pretty soon so I can start my week.

More coffee. . . .


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 23, 2014)

On this day in history in. . . .

1980 - Billy Carter admits to being paid by Libya as an agent of Lybia.  The U.S. Congress was not pleased and it probably didn't help Jimmy's campaign that year either though I don't recall it being a huge deal in the papers.  I will have to say though that Billy was by far the most entertaining relative of any President we've ever had.  And probably the best known.   

1982 - FCC approves AM stereo radio, and KTSA San Antonio was the first station to go stereo.  So why would the FCC have to approve stereo once radio was approved?

1989 - Winds gust to 85 MPH at Fort Smith Arkansas.  Slow news day that day?  

1994 - All 40,000 ceiling tiles in Kingdome must be replaced.  That must have been one bad contractor.

And in 1976 the Wings released "Let em in" settling once and for all that Paul McCartney still had a career but never one to rival the Beatles.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0p4drWtJ0Ug]Paul McCartney and Wings - Let Em In - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 23, 2014)

I agree with Foxfyre's bacon assessment, however I must default to hamburgers.  Bacon cheeseburger...


----------



## kaz (Jul 23, 2014)

Happy Wednesday!  I haven't had enough coffee yet.  It is Wednesday, right?  Ah, yep.  Whew.  I did say I need more coffee.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 23, 2014)

I am getting very unfit, and I think I am going to have to start practicing Tae Kwon Do again. Trouble is I have nowhere to practice since the landlords took over my garden and turned it into a lawn. If I practice on their precious lawn I will wear out the grass, and that is likely to piss them off.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 23, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> I agree with Foxfyre's bacon assessment, however I must default to hamburgers.  Bacon cheeseburger...


Hamburgers are tops for me as well. I like my hamburgers simple, raw onions, pickles, mustard, relish, and maybe some catsup. Don' t get me wrong, I never met a hot dog I didn't like, however nothing beats a good hamburger.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 23, 2014)

Jughead said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with Foxfyre's bacon assessment, however I must default to hamburgers.  Bacon cheeseburger...
> ...




You know, there are some real parallels between a juicy hamburger and a beautiful, desirable woman....

anyone want to make a list with me?


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 23, 2014)

Buns???


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 23, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Buns???





That's a start....


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 23, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> On this day in history in. . . .
> 
> 1980 - Billy Carter admits to being paid by Libya as an agent of Lybia.  The U.S. Congress was not pleased and it probably didn't help Jimmy's campaign that year either though I don't recall it being a huge deal in the papers.  I will have to say though that Billy was by far the most entertaining relative of any President we've ever had.  And probably the best known.
> 
> ...



Just a guess but probably bandwidth....


----------



## Pogo (Jul 23, 2014)

kaz said:


> Happy Wednesday!  I haven't had enough coffee yet.  It is Wednesday, right?  Ah, yep.  Whew.  I did say I need more coffee.



I actually oozed into my day without coffee at all.  

It was time to go get a blood sample taken which means fasting.  Wasn't sure if that applied to coffee or if they were gonna read vitals but if they did the latter I didn't want the BP artificially high again.

I'll get the results of the blood work next week, which will include reading how the red yeast rice (instead of statins) are working.

Now it's too late in the day for coffee.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 23, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



They are both necessities. For me, both are a part of my daily life.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 23, 2014)

Pogo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Wednesday!  I haven't had enough coffee yet.  It is Wednesday, right?  Ah, yep.  Whew.  I did say I need more coffee.
> ...



I've been on and off 4 different Statins in the last 15 years. They work for a while then i start getting pain in my calves. I just quit the last one on the 14th of this month. Let me know about this red yeast rice........


----------



## peach174 (Jul 23, 2014)

I had lots of business to attend to this morning so I'm late saying howdy!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 23, 2014)

Pogo said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



22 years in the Signal corps i had to be part right...But it's not FM Stereo, it was AM Stereo. Which I never thought about, the only AM I listen to is a local talk show...


----------



## Pogo (Jul 23, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Damn.  Well this is the price of a non-coffee day.  _One letter!_ 

Nevertheless, more or less same story.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 23, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



Red yeast rice, as the Chinese have developed and use it, had a significant cholesterol lowering statin-like substance in it naturally.  The red yeast rice that you can legally buy off the shelves at the health food store or wherever though can have only trace amounts of those cholesterol lowering substances out of fear that those taking both statins AND red yeast rice would suffer muscle and/or kidney damage.  So the FDA made selling the natural cholesterol lowering product illegal.  So you need to find a kind of 'black market' source for the really effective stuff if that's why you are using the product.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 23, 2014)

By the way, I delivered Uncle Ed home from the hospital a little while ago.  The surgery was apparently successful, he's feeling good, and good to go.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 23, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> By the way, I delivered Uncle Ed home from the hospital a little while ago.  The surgery was apparently successful, he's feeling good, and good to go.





Good to know. You have been quite busy with a lot to do.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 23, 2014)

I gotta buy some new tennis shoes this week.  East coasters call them 'sneakers', but here in the Ohio Valley, tennis shoes is the preferred term.  Next weekend is the big pig roast (if you're in the area, call me and I'll get you in!)  During the actual roasting of the pig, there is no need to pay attention to footwear.  But, after we take the beast from the spit, we must carve it up for consumption.  And that's where the right shoes are critical.  

We roast a pig, average weight around 110 pounds, for eight or nine hours.  It all depends on what the meat thermometer says after we test the hams, shoulders and ribs.  Then the spit comes off the mechanical device attached to the Maytag wringer washer motor.  The pig stays tied to the spit for another 45 minutes to an hour to rest and finish cooking from the inside.  Then we take the spit from the pig and begin carving.

We line a sturdy table with butcher's paper and lay the pig atop it.  Armed with carving knives, we dissect the whole animal, reserving the tenderloins for ourselves.  I usually carve up the hams while my brother works the shoulders.  And here's where shoes come into the picture.

There is about a gallon of free flowing fat and grease that quickly finds the tops of your shoes while carving.  An old pair of lawn mowing shoes serves best, avoiding stains on new tennis shoes.  

Back in 1989 we threw a pig roast for a friend's Master's degree celebration.  We held it at the Shrine Club on the first weekend of May.  The following weekend the Shriners held their annual Fishing Derby.  There is a small lake, or a large pond, on the property.  The Shiners would stock that lake with $8,000 worth of game fish.  Small and large mouth bass, trout and walleye would be introduced to the lake two weeks prior to the Derby.

We showed up at the Shrine Club at 7:00 am and started the fire.  Then we went into the clubhouse and fixed a big breakfast.  Along about 8:00, we put the pig, already strapped to the spit, on to start cooking.  And that's when a Grandfather brought his five or six year old grandson to ply the waters prematurely.  One of the Shriners gently reminded Grandpa that the lake was closed to fishing until the next weekend and the big Fishing Derby.

Grandpa noticed us and our fire not far from the lake and came over to see what was going on.  His grandson was in tow and was immediately entranced by the sight of a real pig spinning on a spit.  We chatted for a while about the roasting process and our friend's accomplishments.  All the while that little boy stood transfixed by the roasting beast before him.

Now, after 45 minutes or so, the pig begins to heat up.  The skin sweats fat, making it glisten.  The fluids trapped in the sinuses and brain pan begin to expand ejecting what looks like strawberry jam from the snout.  This particular pig was felled by a .22 to the back of the skull, and that wound began to ooze blood.  The little boy never looked away, but seemed to study the scene.  I could tell that his mind was being tattooed with the image of a pig on a spit.

That was 26 years ago.  The little boy has grown into a man by now.  But I think he still remembers the day his grandfather took him fishing and he saw a pig on a spit.  I wonder if he eats pork today?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 23, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



Well.....within reason.  Even whales only get so big in the world's largest fish tank


----------



## Pogo (Jul 23, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I don't know about that.  How much is "effective"?

The ones I've been buying are 300 mg with another 150 mg of Gugulipids, but I did see several other potencies on the shelf.  Then again the doctor, who was the one who suggested RYR in the first place (once I declined the statins) never gave me a figure to shoot for, so I took the advice of the health food store proprietor.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 23, 2014)

A little note on red rice yeast.  yes, it is effective in lowering cholesterol.  the main reason, the active ingredients in it are the same as in most statins.  people experience the typical side effects of statins at about the same rate too.  but different drugs effect people in differnet ways because of the other components in them and how they react to whats in the medication you are takeing, or other medications you are taking, or how your body can process them.    

so its worth trying alternatives if the medications you are on are giving you trouble.   or even rotating them.  6 months on this one, a year on that, maybe back to the original for another 6 months.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 23, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  I'm up, showered, shampooed, face on, walking shoes on, ready to go when they call and tell us Uncle Ed has been released from the hospital.  I'm still a bit miffed they didn't tell us sooner that he wouldn't be released yesterday so we sat around all days twiddling thumbs unable to plan anything, start anything, go anywhere for fear the phone would ring.  So how long will the wait be today?  We'll find out I guess.
> 
> Mertex, the second batch of bacon presented was edible, but that is too overdone--no doubt so brittle it is crumbly.  *I want my bacon in between--lightly golden all over but just to the barely crisp stage with no soft spots.*
> 
> ...



Glad Uncle Ed had a positive outcome and is good to go again, 

The secret to getting bacon exactly the way Foxy (and I) like is to do it over a low heat. I only turn it once and then I put it on a plate with a paper towel to absorb the excess fat. 

Perfect crispy, but not crumbly, bacon.

Hotdogs I can take or leave but a burger with caramelized onions is hard to beat in my opinion.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 23, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  I'm up, showered, shampooed, face on, walking shoes on, ready to go when they call and tell us Uncle Ed has been released from the hospital.  I'm still a bit miffed they didn't tell us sooner that he wouldn't be released yesterday so we sat around all days twiddling thumbs unable to plan anything, start anything, go anywhere for fear the phone would ring.  So how long will the wait be today?  We'll find out I guess.
> ...





Drool....


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 23, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> A little note on red rice yeast.  yes, it is effective in lowering cholesterol.  the main reason, the active ingredients in it are the same as in most statins.  people experience the typical side effects of statins at about the same rate too.  but different drugs effect people in differnet ways because of the other components in them and how they react to whats in the medication you are takeing, or other medications you are taking, or how your body can process them.
> 
> so its worth trying alternatives if the medications you are on are giving you trouble.   or even rotating them.  6 months on this one, a year on that, maybe back to the original for another 6 months.



I take fish oil, 1400 mg with 900 mg omega-3s, co Q-10 and red yeast rice for cholesterol and heart health.  Didn't know RYR is a statin till I talked to my Dr, no apparent side effects here, my labs are back to normal.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 23, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > A little note on red rice yeast.  yes, it is effective in lowering cholesterol.  the main reason, the active ingredients in it are the same as in most statins.  people experience the typical side effects of statins at about the same rate too.  but different drugs effect people in differnet ways because of the other components in them and how they react to whats in the medication you are takeing, or other medications you are taking, or how your body can process them.
> ...



Curious -- if you didn't know RYR did that, why were you taking it?


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 23, 2014)

Maybe to get rid of the fishy taste?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 23, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...


I like living dangerously.........














I knew RYR reduced cholesterol, didn't know it was the natural statin.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 23, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Maybe to get rid of the fishy taste?



No fish aftertaste that I know of....  I take it before going to bed.......


----------



## kaz (Jul 23, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Maybe to get rid of the fishy taste?



I thought that was your favorite part!  And you are asking for tuna...


----------



## Gracie (Jul 23, 2014)

Well...hubby just showed me a ready made chicken coop on craigslist and said we should get chickens again. Um. We had them twice before and I'm the one that had to take care of them so....I said if he wants chickens again..I want only 3, and HE has to clean their house out. I will feed them and collect the eggs but I am done stressing over them to make sure they have clean nests and there are no holes where raccoons or other critters can't get in.

He is musing over it.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 23, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > A little note on red rice yeast.  yes, it is effective in lowering cholesterol.  the main reason, the active ingredients in it are the same as in most statins.  people experience the typical side effects of statins at about the same rate too.  but different drugs effect people in differnet ways because of the other components in them and how they react to whats in the medication you are takeing, or other medications you are taking, or how your body can process them.
> ...



I take 4 gm of Lovaza every day. Heard about Q-10 always wondered if it was worth it, Docs have never mentioned it.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 23, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



It's my understanding that any statin, prescription-racket or RYR, eats up Co Q10, so I've been taking the latter with the former.  Can't remember for sure if my doctor was one who mentioned that.  I think she was, but I heard it from multiple sources.

I think I read it alleviates that muscle soreness side effect.  I haven't had any side effects but I read that.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 23, 2014)

Pogo said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



There is no scientific large studies confirming the effects of Co Q-10 on statin side effects and not recommended as a general aid to alleviating statins side effects.

There, now that that is out of the way, Co Q-10 is a natural substance our bodies produce and with the supplements being a dietary supplement is not subjected to the same scientific scrutiny medicines are so of course the AMA is bound to it's stance which may be why Ollies' Doc doesn't promote it or may not even know about it.
That doesn't mean it doesn't work or that it's harmful.  Ollie talk to your Doc and see what he/she has to say, mine loves the fact that I'm taking it.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 23, 2014)

I think I want another dog from the pound. But I am so scared I will get one that has seizures. I never ever ever ever want to go thru that again. So...I keep talking myself out of going there to see if there is a playmate for Karma.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 23, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I think I want another dog from the pound. But I am so scared I will get one that has seizures. I never ever ever ever want to go thru that again. So...I keep talking myself out of going there to see if there is a playmate for Karma.



Seizures?

I don't think I've ever even seen such a thing.  I'm sure it happens but how common can it be?

Getcher ass down there and grab yew a dawg, girl.  Get back on that horse.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 23, 2014)

Mrs. BBD just finished up the baby quilt for her new niece.  I think she did a great job of it.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 23, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> I gotta buy some new tennis shoes this week.  East coasters call them 'sneakers', but here in the Ohio Valley, tennis shoes is the preferred term.  Next weekend is the big pig roast (if you're in the area, call me and I'll get you in!)  During the actual roasting of the pig, there is no need to pay attention to footwear.  But, after we take the beast from the spit, we must carve it up for consumption.  And that's where the right shoes are critical.
> 
> We roast a pig, average weight around 110 pounds, for eight or nine hours.  It all depends on what the meat thermometer says after we test the hams, shoulders and ribs.  Then the spit comes off the mechanical device attached to the Maytag wringer washer motor.  The pig stays tied to the spit for another 45 minutes to an hour to rest and finish cooking from the inside.  Then we take the spit from the pig and begin carving.
> 
> ...



Back in my pig roasting days, I discovered that it took just a little over half a bottle of Jack Daniels and 12 hours to cook a hog on our spit.  Oddly enough, it only took about 4 hours for all the guests to consume the pig.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 23, 2014)

Skeered, Pogo.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 23, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Skeered, Pogo.



Aw...
 

OK, now off you go.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 23, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I think I want another dog from the pound. But I am so scared I will get one that has seizures. I never ever ever ever want to go thru that again. So...I keep talking myself out of going there to see if there is a playmate for Karma.



Don't be too worried, the odds of another dog with the same problem is very low.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 23, 2014)

Ok, today is the first day where I deliberately did *not* make a cup of coffee for myself in the morning, since my stomach was feeling pretty iffy, and now guess who has insomnia tonight.....

weird....


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 23, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Mrs. BBD just finished up the baby quilt for her new niece.  I think she did a great job of it.



Beautiful quilt.  I was at an estate sale over the weekend and the quilts they had there were pretty but very pricey.  Your wife did a great job.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jul 23, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I think I want another dog from the pound. But I am so scared I will get one that has seizures. I never ever ever ever want to go thru that again. So...I keep talking myself out of going there to see if there is a playmate for Karma.



Although it happens Gracie, I had a dog with seizures once that was on medication to keep them under control, it isn't that common.

The odds of getting another dog with seizures is low. Good luck to you on this.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jul 23, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Ok, today is the first day where I deliberately did *not* make a cup of coffee for myself in the morning, since my stomach was feeling pretty iffy, and now guess who has insomnia tonight.....
> 
> weird....



I would like to know what it feels like to NOT have insomnia one night. Let me know will ya? Maybe not tonight, but on a night you can sleep.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 23, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, today is the first day where I deliberately did *not* make a cup of coffee for myself in the morning, since my stomach was feeling pretty iffy, and now guess who has insomnia tonight.....
> ...



Ok, here we go: get a frying pan....


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 23, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



I see the Fam Doc on the 30th and the Cardiologist in Sept....I'll ask em both.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 23, 2014)

Its such a cold day, I could do with a nice cup of tea...what do you know, mm put the kettle on. She read my mind...

State Titles are on the 14th of September, the day after my sisters hen's night. I will be in Melbourne which is good, but need a way to get from Kane's house to the venue. And I will be operating on about two hours sleep that day so it will be interesting to see how I go. Hopefully I am allowed to attend - one of my (friendly) rivals has graded up and is no longer in my division, so I have a good chance at qualifying for both the National Championships (which I cannot attend anyway) and the World Cup next year.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jul 23, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



I already do that. I need something new. My head hurts and I'm not thinking clearly anymore. What were we talking about again.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 23, 2014)

Are you guys meant to be sleeping lol?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 23, 2014)

Greetings, CS fellows!
I have been busier than a one-legged guy in a butt-kicking contest, so haven't been logged on as much as I usually am.  The shed on my property is progressing, slowly.  It takes about 16 man-hours to measure, cut, assemble, and install each roof truss.  16 ft wide makes them unwieldy for one person to handle, too.  But the place is looking pretty good.  I wish my daughter had been able to stay a little longer, and I had more vacation time.  We could have gotten it together a lot more quickly working as a team.  I need this shed, though.  I will be storing most of my stuff there until I get back from the Lower 48 in a few years.  Of course, I am not planning to leave here until late next summer and a lot can happen in a year, but the plan is for me to park my "house" in my daughter's back yard and spend some time with my (very quickly) maturing granddaughters.  I'll also be able to help out when her hubby goes on deployments, too.  I love Alaska, I'm not fond of NC, but being able to be part of my daughter's life, and my granddaughters', is so much more important than my dislike of the hot, muggy, buggy climate down there.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 23, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Are you guys meant to be sleeping lol?



Yes.  We just got up to keep you company, Noomi.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 23, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Are you guys meant to be sleeping lol?
> ...



Good because its mid morning here and I am on earlier than usual. Usually when I get on at night everyone is asleep!


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 23, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



It's about 9:20 pm here so not quite bed time but getting close.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 23, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > A little note on red rice yeast.  yes, it is effective in lowering cholesterol.  the main reason, the active ingredients in it are the same as in most statins.  people experience the typical side effects of statins at about the same rate too.  but different drugs effect people in differnet ways because of the other components in them and how they react to whats in the medication you are takeing, or other medications you are taking, or how your body can process them.
> ...



oatmeal,  fish, flax or omega's ,  olive oil,   walnuts, almonds and foods with added plant sterols are some of the best natural cholesterol reducers.  cutting out refined sugars is also one of the best ways to reduce your cholesterol too


----------



## alan1 (Jul 23, 2014)

I once read that the single best predictor of life expectancy was having parents and grandparents that lived a long life.
I've also read that things like education, happiness, marriage, exercise and healthy eating are key contributors.

Simply looking at family history (genes), I found this in my family history....

Maternal Grandfather lived to be 98.  He had 5 siblings.  Of his siblings, one died at 79, two died in their late 80's and two died in their mid 90's.
Maternal Grandmother lived to be 82.  She had 4 siblings.  Of her siblings, 2 died in their late 80's, one died in her 90's and one is 97 and still alive.
Paternal grandmother died at 91.  No siblings.
Paternal grandfather died at 63 (the youngest of my family tree) but he smoked and he worked with asbestos for most of his life.  He had 2 siblings.  Both died in their late 70's.
I have five direct blood aunts and uncles.  One aunt died at 82.  The rest are all still alive and in their late 70's or early 80's.
Both my parents are still alive and in their late 70's.

Each generation seems to live longer than the previous one (in general).  If genes matter, I'll die old.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 23, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Hope your day goes well, a little boring on my inside of the blue marble.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 23, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsister77 said:
> ...



I fall asleep okay, but long about 5am my brain starts trying to think about the day ahead.  Sometimes it is just best to get up and do some of the things I am thinking about for an hour and try to go back to sleep.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 23, 2014)

You could also try to count the number of times a cute kitty on a phone can be found in a political thread.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 23, 2014)

I spoke to hubby about the pound. He said a resounding NO.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (Jul 23, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


>



Awww.  Nite Ollie.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 23, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > I gotta buy some new tennis shoes this week.  East coasters call them 'sneakers', but here in the Ohio Valley, tennis shoes is the preferred term.  Next weekend is the big pig roast (if you're in the area, call me and I'll get you in!)  During the actual roasting of the pig, there is no need to pay attention to footwear.  But, after we take the beast from the spit, we must carve it up for consumption.  And that's where the right shoes are critical.
> ...


The 'open spit' method takes one hour per ten pounds, plus an hour.  A 90 pound pig cooks in ten hours.  But the modified oil tank not only cuts the time down considerably, but let's us add hickory chips to the beds of charcoal.

And we're single malt drinkers.  Bourbon makes us surly.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 24, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheilas friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Beckis hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and friend Tracy,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Stat's aunt,
Smilebong and family as they deal with the passing of his brother-in-law,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel,
Ollie, Mrs O and family in the loss of their Angie,
Bloodrock's father-in-law in Germany,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and  Sunshine.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.   This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 24, 2014)

Woke up with a huge headache this morning, and no, I had nothing to drink last night, either. Only on rare occasions do I drink, anyway.  The German National Train system (Die Deutsche Bahn) is renovating the tracks real close to my place and I think they sprayed something on the tracks while they were working on them in the middle of the night (from 02:30-05:30) and man, oh man, do I have a headache. Anyone got a hammer and a chisel?  Ugh.

This is my last heavy business day before vacation begins. Should be fun to get through this one....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 24, 2014)

Good morning, everyone, and a happy Thor's-Day to you!

The *Adventurers/Explorers & Coffee* continues today, and it will be interesting:



*Only one today, but a big one:*







That's Peter Diamandis, co-founder of the Singularity University and also co-founder of ZERO-G (Zero G Corporation).


Here he is, floating in zero-G in the "Vomit Comet":







And his ZERO-G co-founder:






Engineer, Fighter Pilot and MIT Space-Shuttle Payload specialist Byron Lichtenberg.


ZERO-G is the first firm to offer flights up into the ZERO-G part of our atmosphere, quasi right on the edge between atmosphere and outer space. The flights are commercial, for wealthy paying passengers, and also for research purposes.


And THIS person was one of their first customers:








Yepp, that's Stephen Hawking, in Zero-G.


No, the pics don't show these gentlemen drinking coffee, but ZERO-G is at the front guard of exploration in flight and space technology and I felt it was worthy of an entry in the coffee shop.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 24, 2014)

*And, today's Thor-Coffee funnies:*














Answer: because they need coffee!!!
















Happy Day of Thunder!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 24, 2014)

And musically, in honor of Thor's Day:









When I was in Grade School, my 5th grade Band Director gave me some marching band books as a gift, the ones that you can clip to a lyre on your instrument, and in the one book was a personal signature from none other than Henry Fillmore himself!! And he signed his signature right on this particular march!


----------



## Noomi (Jul 24, 2014)

Evening all! Great class tonight - Tracy is back but she is still not 100% and will not be attending the tournament next weekend, although I know she would love to. Hopefully she gets better so she can attend the State Titles in September.


----------



## kaz (Jul 24, 2014)

The first cup of joe of the day is the best!


----------



## Jughead (Jul 24, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Woke up with a huge headache this morning, and no, I had nothing to drink last night, either. Only on rare occasions do I drink, anyway.  The German National Train system (Die Deutsche Bahn) is renovating the tracks real close to my place and I think they sprayed something on the tracks while they were working on them in the middle of the night (from 02:30-05:30) and man, oh man, do I have a headache. Anyone got a hammer and a chisel?  Ugh.
> 
> This is my last heavy business day before vacation begins. Should be fun to get through this one....


One option would be to try and cut back on the caffeine for today, and drink lots of water instead. Also, eat a sizeable portion of food. Sometimes a headache can be triggered when one doesn't have enough nourishment. Even if it's not, eating the extra food can't hurt ...


----------



## peach174 (Jul 24, 2014)

Morning!


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 24, 2014)

I think your brain just wanted vacation a day early.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 24, 2014)

I think Wednesday leaked into Thursday.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## R.D. (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 24, 2014)

Beautiful day here in northwestern Illinois.  Had my coffee out on the back porch watching and listening to the birds.  They sure are a noisy bunch in the mornings.  Coffee is good.  Life is good.  Let's get this thing called Thursday into motion.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 24, 2014)

Hot today for the parade, 103 yesterday.

Don't care for it, but I dislike 0 degrees far more.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 24, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


>





Big Black Dog said:


> Beautiful day here in northwestern Illinois.  Had my coffee out on the back porch watching and listening to the birds.  They sure are a noisy bunch in the mornings.  Coffee is good.  Life is good.  Let's get this thing called Thursday into motion.



What a peaceful image that places in my head, BBD.  

We have a different species of birds singing every morning beginning around 4. They have a pretty sound to them, but in unison become loud noise and I have to get out of bed and close the window and then can't always get back to sleep. This happens in the summer. I don't know how they found my place, for the first time in 8 years and just 3 feet from my windows. The previous species waited until around  5 or 6 to begin their concert. That was acceptable.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 24, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Hot today for the parade, 103 yesterday.
> 
> Don't care for it, but I dislike 0 degrees far more.



Bummer!  

Pouring down rain here.   However the forecast for the next few days is hot and sunny....high 60's. Means indoors it is high 80's.    Hard to sleep on those humid nights. Very unusual weather pattern the past 9 months.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 24, 2014)

been ever so long, AA, since I have been on the Oregon coast

do you have those ceiling fans from forty years ago


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 24, 2014)

Gotta Love this.


Acuity Flagpole Project - mortenson


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 24, 2014)

I saw something on my daily walk with Daisy the Mutt I have not seen in years.  And I'm wondering how it got there.  It was the pull tab from a can of some beverage.  Remember those?  Little razor sharp pieces of aluminum that once littered parks and picnic grounds all over the place.  How, after so many years after their supposed demise did a pull tab show up gleaming in the afternoon sun at an Ohio State Park?  Did someone hoard cans with pull tabs and now expect the beverages sealed within to be fresh?

I was thinking that if I drove my AMC Gremlin through a lawn dart game while fussing with the 8 track tape deck I would not be in a time warp as bizarre as seeing a pull tab on the ground in July of 2014.  Pull tabs are artifacts as foreign to us today as button hooks or ignition cranks on cars.  We have also left black and white televisions, 45 rpm records, collar buttons, men in hats not caps, 7 watt Christmas tree lights, wringer washing machines, VHS tapes, coal furnaces and Dristan tablets in our cultural wake.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 24, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> I saw something on my daily walk with Daisy the Mutt I have not seen in years.  And I'm wondering how it got there.  It was the pull tab from a can of some beverage.  Remember those?  Little razor sharp pieces of aluminum that once littered parks and picnic grounds all over the place.  How, after so many years after their supposed demise did a pull tab show up gleaming in the afternoon sun at an Ohio State Park?  Did someone hoard cans with pull tabs and now expect the beverages sealed within to be fresh?
> 
> I was thinking that if I drove my AMC Gremlin through a lawn dart game while fussing with the 8 track tape deck I would not be in a time warp as bizarre as seeing a pull tab on the ground in July of 2014.  Pull tabs are artifacts as foreign to us today as button hooks or ignition cranks on cars.  We have also left black and white televisions, 45 rpm records, collar buttons, men in hats not caps, 7 watt Christmas tree lights, wringer washing machines, VHS tapes, coal furnaces and Dristan tablets in our cultural wake.



Perhaps it was dug up by an amateur archaeologist?  Or just washed out from the earth by rain.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 24, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > I saw something on my daily walk with Daisy the Mutt I have not seen in years.  And I'm wondering how it got there.  It was the pull tab from a can of some beverage.  Remember those?  Little razor sharp pieces of aluminum that once littered parks and picnic grounds all over the place.  How, after so many years after their supposed demise did a pull tab show up gleaming in the afternoon sun at an Ohio State Park?  Did someone hoard cans with pull tabs and now expect the beverages sealed within to be fresh?
> ...


It looked new!  It wasn't biffed up or misshaped.  Just as if you opened a can of Coke and tossed the tab on the ground yesterday.  The ring was intact and the tab had that scimitar-like curve to it.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 24, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Woke up with a huge headache this morning, and no, I had nothing to drink last night, either. Only on rare occasions do I drink, anyway.  The German National Train system (Die Deutsche Bahn) is renovating the tracks real close to my place and I think they sprayed something on the tracks while they were working on them in the middle of the night (from 02:30-05:30) and man, oh man, do I have a headache. Anyone got a hammer and a chisel?  Ugh.
> ...



When I was working more and drinking copious amounts of caffeine for several days in a row, _not_ drinking coffee on the day after the work was done would give me a headache.  Not a bad one but noticeable.  I remember that because I normally never get headaches at all.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 24, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...





The day is slowly improving....


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 24, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



We have a little sign on a tree in our back yard that says "No chirping until after 6:30 am."  Seems to work pretty well for us.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 24, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Perhaps if you let Laci out for an early morning stroll the birds might decide to find someone else to annoy!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 24, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Aluminum doesn't tarnish so it might have been in some sheltered place as Pogo suggested until wind or rain deposited it in your path.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 24, 2014)

Good morning coffee people.  Another beautiful day here in paradise.  Waiting for Foxy's _this day in history to learn something.  _

All in all....life is good.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 24, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  I was so exhausted when I went to bed last night that I slept in and slept in and slept in this morning, noisy birds outside and all.  And when I got up around 10 a.m. MDT I felt better.  Now enjoying coffee and pretending the morning isn't almost over.

Sending healing vibes to Stat and his headache.  I so very rarely ever have a headache I don't cope with them well at all.

Don't know what to think about Nosmo's pull tab.  I'm pretty sure we don't have anything in the house that has those now, but we do have a fairly large collection of 45 records and a record player to play them on.  We have those old-fashioned ceiling fans in every room in the house except the great room and bathrooms.  I have a large collection of movies on VHS tapes and a player to play them on in one of the bedrooms.

Never owned a wringer washer but my mother did.  They don't make Dristan any more?

Our forecast remains in the low to high 90's each day but it has been having a tough time getting up to that because the monsoon clouds start building in during the afternoon and keep the temps knocked down.  Nighttime temps in the 60's with windows wide open makes for good sleeping.  We're supposed to be fairly dry for a few days now though with the rains returning late in the weekend.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 24, 2014)

Speaking of 45s (and other sizes of vinyl records)  --- a friend of mine sent me this.  I'm gonna try it sooner or later:

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gyvipBs6Vs"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gyvipBs6Vs[/ame]


From the A/B sound test it's sounding like he actually removes _scratches_.  I'm skeptical that's possible.  But if it is, my record collection is about to spike in monetary value...


----------



## peach174 (Jul 24, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> I saw something on my daily walk with Daisy the Mutt I have not seen in years.  And I'm wondering how it got there.  It was the pull tab from a can of some beverage.  Remember those?  Little razor sharp pieces of aluminum that once littered parks and picnic grounds all over the place.  How, after so many years after their supposed demise did a pull tab show up gleaming in the afternoon sun at an Ohio State Park?  Did someone hoard cans with pull tabs and now expect the beverages sealed within to be fresh?
> 
> I was thinking that if I drove my AMC Gremlin through a lawn dart game while fussing with the 8 track tape deck I would not be in a time warp as bizarre as seeing a pull tab on the ground in July of 2014.  Pull tabs are artifacts as foreign to us today as button hooks or ignition cranks on cars.  We have also left black and white televisions, 45 rpm records, collar buttons, men in hats not caps, 7 watt Christmas tree lights, wringer washing machines, VHS tapes, coal furnaces and Dristan tablets in our cultural wake.




They are still sold & are legal in other parts of the world, like Egypt and India.
Maybe someone brought it back with them from another country?
My cousin was in India this last Christmas and brought back soda cans with the pull tab.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 24, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Speaking of 45s (and other sizes of vinyl records)  --- a friend of mine sent me this.  I'm gonna try it sooner or later:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gyvipBs6Vs
> 
> ...



Less static after the cleaning, but I couldn't tell enough difference in sound quality to justify the time, effort, risk of a real mess, and expense of using wood glue to clean the record.  I think the plain old light chamois and other methods we've used to clean records is a lot simpler and probably about as efficient.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 24, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > I saw something on my daily walk with Daisy the Mutt I have not seen in years.  And I'm wondering how it got there.  It was the pull tab from a can of some beverage.  Remember those?  Little razor sharp pieces of aluminum that once littered parks and picnic grounds all over the place.  How, after so many years after their supposed demise did a pull tab show up gleaming in the afternoon sun at an Ohio State Park?  Did someone hoard cans with pull tabs and now expect the beverages sealed within to be fresh?
> ...




An observation for Nosmo -- I have 78 cans of cat food here, and 78 of them have pull tabs.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 24, 2014)

Okay boys and girls, here is your history lesson for today, July 24.  Can you believe there is only one week left in July already?

On July 24 in. . . .

1847  Brigham Young and his Mormon followers arrive at what would become Salt Lake City, Utah.  (This one is for Jake who lives there now.) 

1934 - 1st ptarmigan hatched and reared in captivity, Ithaca, New York.  For that to make the memorable historical events list, it must have been hard to do?





1958 - Ted Williams is fined $250 for spitting at Boston fans.  (Apparently wasn't the first time he had done that.)

1969 - Apollo 11 (Armstrong, Aldrin, Collins) returns to Earth.  Ironically it was on the same day in 1975 that Apollo 18 returned to Earth, but Apollo 17 was the last moon mission.  Starting with Apollo 18 through 20, all missions were low orbit missions setting up the Skylab Space Station.  Of interest though, I found this:  "Budget cuts - NOTE: The Apollo 15 designation was re-used as Apollo 16 became 15, 17 became 16, and 18 became 17."  Now if you understand that, you must work for the government.  

2013 - The scientific theory of supersymmetry is challenged after experiments with the Large Hadron Collider yield an incredibly rare particle decay event.  I don't pretend to be up on supersymmetry theory or what the heck the Large Hadron Collider does, but when I read something like this, I am reminded that even among the scientific community and others of the most brilliant among us, we don't always know what we think we know.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 24, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of 45s (and other sizes of vinyl records)  --- a friend of mine sent me this.  I'm gonna try it sooner or later:
> ...



It is, sure.  But if this can actually remove scratches, that's a game changer.
As I said I'm skeptical that's possible, but just for fun I'm going to try it -- I certainly have expendable vinyl, and plenty of wood glue.  I guess the theory would be the wood glue is leaching out those tiny particles inside the grooves that a standard record cleaner (which really only dusts) can't penetrate.  Of course those aren't technically scratches, so I'm using the wrong term.

I can actually digitize before and after and compare them visually on a graph.  We'll see, literally.

My friend who sent me this video says if I try this she "wants my peelings".  I told her if I had a dime for every time a woman told me that, I'd have ten cents.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 24, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay boys and girls, here is your history lesson for today, July 24.  Can you believe there is only one week left in July already?
> 
> On July 24 in. . . .
> 
> ...




I wonder how Eggplant Ptarmigan would taste...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 24, 2014)

And then there is this.  You can't tell me they don't reason:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iFufXkDBEQ]Seagull Steals From World's Laziest Cat - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 24, 2014)

I just had myself a PB & J along with a glass of cold milk for lunch.  Yum!


----------



## Gracie (Jul 24, 2014)

I asked for my fog back and boy did it come back with a vengeance. Kinda cold today and a light breeze to boot. Which means this is movie day after I vac. My life is so exciting.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 24, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> I saw something on my daily walk with Daisy the Mutt I have not seen in years.  And I'm wondering how it got there.  It was the pull tab from a can of some beverage.  Remember those?  Little razor sharp pieces of aluminum that once littered parks and picnic grounds all over the place.  How, after so many years after their supposed demise did a pull tab show up gleaming in the afternoon sun at an Ohio State Park?  Did someone hoard cans with pull tabs and now expect the beverages sealed within to be fresh?
> 
> I was thinking that if I drove my AMC Gremlin through a lawn dart game while fussing with the 8 track tape deck I would not be in a time warp as bizarre as seeing a pull tab on the ground in July of 2014.  Pull tabs are artifacts as foreign to us today as button hooks or ignition cranks on cars.  We have also left black and white televisions, 45 rpm records, collar buttons, men in hats not caps, 7 watt Christmas tree lights, wringer washing machines, VHS tapes, coal furnaces and Dristan tablets in our cultural wake.



Wasn't me, I checked my collection Only have one with the old pull tab.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 24, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



you buy a can of coke in mexico it will probably have a pull tab on it still.   when i was in India last summer they still had pull tabs on their cans too.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 24, 2014)

It's funny how some days things are nice and slow, and then on others, things pile up all at once...






This is how today felt ...






This is how all days should be ...


----------



## Jughead (Jul 24, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


Sounds like a withdrawal symptom. Some folks who give up nicotine or alcohol have far worse symptoms like anxiety, shaky hands, and insomnia.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 24, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Birds are fine, I usually sleep right through their singing. However 4am is a little early. If they are really that close to the window, here's one way to eliminate your problem ...


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 24, 2014)

Pull my finger...


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 24, 2014)

Jughead said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Air catditioner?


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 24, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> And then there is this.  You can't tell me they don't reason:
> 
> Seagull Steals From World's Laziest Cat - YouTube



I remember when Gabe the cat let a blue jay dive bomb him for about a week.  Little tufts of fur out every time.  Then the blue jay tried it once more.  A carefully timed side roll, the claws came out and then there was nothing but a pile of feathers.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 24, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Pull my finger...


Make sure Taco is nearby. If you get caught, just put the blame on Taco ...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 24, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> I saw something on my daily walk with Daisy the Mutt I have not seen in years.  And I'm wondering how it got there.  It was the pull tab from a can of some beverage.  Remember those?  Little razor sharp pieces of aluminum that once littered parks and picnic grounds all over the place.  How, after so many years after their supposed demise did a pull tab show up gleaming in the afternoon sun at an Ohio State Park?  Did someone hoard cans with pull tabs and now expect the beverages sealed within to be fresh?
> 
> I was thinking that if I drove my AMC Gremlin through a lawn dart game while fussing with the 8 track tape deck I would not be in a time warp as bizarre as seeing a pull tab on the ground in July of 2014.  Pull tabs are artifacts as foreign to us today as button hooks or ignition cranks on cars.  We have also left black and white televisions, 45 rpm records, collar buttons, men in hats not caps, 7 watt Christmas tree lights, wringer washing machines, VHS tapes, coal furnaces and Dristan tablets in our cultural wake.



See 'em all the time on soda cans from China and other various locations.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 24, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Speaking of 45s (and other sizes of vinyl records)  --- a friend of mine sent me this.  I'm gonna try it sooner or later:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gyvipBs6Vs
> 
> ...



Ditto!!  I don't think he removed and scratches, per se, but he certainly got deep into the grooves to remove and dirt and grime that was embedded.  Wonder where people come up with these ideas?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 24, 2014)

Smells wonderful here, right now.  A buddy of mine swapped me some nice salmon filets for some smoked cheddar cheese and I've marinated them and they're in the smoker now.  Mmm-mmm, good!  I like my salmon smoked "hard", it's commonly referred to as "squaw candy".  I also do a passable Scottish cold cure, too.  Makes me wish I had more time to go fishing.  Alas, dairy production keeps one rather tied down.  At least my cheese buys me some decent fish.  I also scored a couple of pounds of fresh halibut, too.
Speaking of dairy...I'd better go get the milking done!
Y'all have a great afternoon (evening?)


----------



## Sherry (Jul 24, 2014)

Thirsty Thursday


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 24, 2014)

Speak up I can't hear you.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 24, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Thirsty Thursday


May  I have the appletini? Please


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 24, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Thirsty Thursday



I don't drink but if I was to.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## Spoonman (Jul 24, 2014)

About a week ago one of my son's friends passed away.  while at his funeral the other night he learned another one of his friends had passed away that day.  it's so sad to see these young kids dying.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 25, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> About a week ago one of my son's friends passed away.  while at his funeral the other night he learned another one of his friends had passed away that day.  it's so sad to see these young kids dying.



Sorry for your sons loss, SM. It is sad when kids die so young. It seems so unfair.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 25, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> About a week ago one of my son's friends passed away.  while at his funeral the other night he learned another one of his friends had passed away that day.  it's so sad to see these young kids dying.



Sorry to hear that.  Was it illness related?  Sad when it's automobile accidents or something that could have been prevented.  Hope your son is taking it well.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 25, 2014)

Sorry I haven't been around for a while....that Mafia game keeps me tied up.....but it's fun.

Now I'm way past my bedtime...


----------



## Noomi (Jul 25, 2014)

I feel like going to bed, I woke up at 3.30am last night and couldn't get back to sleep.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 25, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sorry I haven't been around for a while....that Mafia game keeps me tied up.....but it's fun.
> 
> Now I'm way past my bedtime...





Damn that's cute.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 25, 2014)

I have a 5mg, 3 mg and 1.5 mg of melatonin sitting on my desk in front of my face. I have not taken them yet because I will just wake up again at 4am as usual. Lay there and stare at the ceiling, then take another 1.5 mg of melatonin and finally doze back off again around 4:30am, then wake up around 9am.

Sleep? Whats that?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 25, 2014)

Good morning, everyone, and a happy TGIF to you!

The *Adventurers/Explorers & Coffee* series ends today.



*No. 1*







Steve Irwin, the "Crododile Hunter"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 25, 2014)

*No. 2:*








Jacques Cousteau



There is a coffee shop named after him, in New Zealand:

REVIEW: Espresso Ship Golden Bay, NZ

Jacques Cousteau Pirate Espresso Ship, Golden Bay - Eventfinda


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 25, 2014)

And, today's coffee funnies:



























TGIF, everyone!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 25, 2014)

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheilas friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Beckis hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and friend Tracy,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Stat's aunt,
Smilebong and family as they deal with the passing of his brother-in-law,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel,
Ollie, Mrs O and family in the loss of their Angie,
Bloodrock's father-in-law in Germany,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and  Sunshine.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.   This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 25, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> About a week ago one of my son's friends passed away.  while at his funeral the other night he learned another one of his friends had passed away that day.  it's so sad to see these young kids dying.



My condolences to your son, SM. That must be rough for him and the bereaved families. 

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8gO0Z818j4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8gO0Z818j4[/ame]


----------



## Noomi (Jul 25, 2014)

Tracy is attending her senior class tonight. I worry that she will overdo it but she should be careful, she is responsible enough and wouldn't go back unless she felt she was up to it. I may check on her tomorrow to make sure.

There was a grading tonight and while I didn't take part, I watched my fellow students attempt their next levels. Some graded, while others didn't. Failure is a part of the journey, and we don't see it as a failure as such. Everyone is a champion in our eyes.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jul 25, 2014)

Good news Mama [MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION] you can take my father in law off the list. My brother Hossfly is in Germany for a month and spent the afternoon at my in laws. Said he is doing well now. Thanks for the prayers everyone!


----------



## R.D. (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## kaz (Jul 25, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> And we're still keeping vigil for
> Harper (Save's granddaughter),
> Sunshine,
> Pogo&#8217;s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
> ...



My best to you all.  I am having a happier weekend.  "kaz" is short for my home town, Kalamazoo, Michigan, where I will be this weekend and for most of next week.  So I'll be getting coffee in my Mom's kitchen instead of here in the coffee shop for a few days.

Sunday we're going to Muskegon where my aunt and uncle are having their 50th wedding anniversary party.  Will see that whole side of the family.  My mother is packing up her house to sell, she bought a place in Florida in the retirement community her lifelong best friend and her husband just moved to from Michigan last winter.  She'll miss Kalamazoo, but she's getting out of winter and maintaining a house and she can visit her other friends in the summer.

My brother and sister will both be there.  They are two of my best friends.  This is going to be a blast.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 25, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> About a week ago one of my son's friends passed away.  while at his funeral the other night he learned another one of his friends had passed away that day.  it's so sad to see these young kids dying.



That is hard. My thoughts go to you and your family at this time, Spoonman.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 25, 2014)

Really haven't been posting all that much, was having browser issues among everything else that's got me running.
My fonts would look "broken", sort of pixilated and very difficult to read as the problem became progressively worse over the last couple of weeks.  Finally figured out what was happening and all is well with the virtual world this morning.   
Up early for the Estate Sale II, coffee, coffee and even more coffee........


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 25, 2014)

kaz said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And we're still keeping vigil for
> ...



I'm originally a yooper myself, wasn't raised there and haven't been back since 1980ish.  Had relatives somewhere outside of Kalamazoo, living on one of the lakes.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jul 25, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> About a week ago one of my son's friends passed away.  while at his funeral the other night he learned another one of his friends had passed away that day.  it's so sad to see these young kids dying.



So sorry to hear this Spoonman.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 25, 2014)

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 25, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Good morning, everyone.




Guten Morgen, Herr Starkey!


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 25, 2014)

Jughead said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Well that is the obvious solution, but I HAVE to have the window open for some air in the humid room. Early this morning was really bad. They started their bird-fest at 3. Got up,closed the window, couldn't get back to sleep.....  Work today is going to be a challenge but once I start talking, laughing and generally having fun with tourists, I can make it though 3 hours, before I crash and burn. Interacting with people is a great energizer for me. _It's the getting to_ work that drags....


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 25, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


>



That's just too cute....


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 25, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Good morning, everyone.



Thanks Jake, and good morning to you, and all patrons of the CS.  May we all count our blessings.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 25, 2014)

Good morning, Coffee Shop crew.  A rainy morning here in the Land of Lincoln.  Other than that, pretty nice out.  Had my coffee and just happened to go on the web to my old home town newspaper web site.  I saw on there where a lady I know had retired from working in the city Treasurer's office for 40 years.  I remember this lady well.  We went to the same high school and rode the school bus together.  I used to deliver newspapers on my bike and now and then she would call to me from her bedroom window to come and talk while I was out and about delivering papers.  Later on, after school, her husband to be, tossed a M80 firecracker onto the hood of my car while we were at a mutual friend's house for a New Year's Eve party.  She ended up marrying the guy and they have been married for over 40 years.  He's a retired police officer from my home town.  Used to deer hunt with him way back when.  Funny how seeing somebody's name in the newspaper brings back so many memories.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 25, 2014)

For those who have Casual Fridays at work ...


----------



## BluesMistress (Jul 25, 2014)

It's Friday ~~ Enjoy the Day

[URL=http://s1373.photobucket.com/user/djangoLove/media/0b929513-9f86-4987-bf32-62aebcecb057_zps930b0e6b.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Jughead (Jul 25, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> About a week ago one of my son's friends passed away.  while at his funeral the other night he learned another one of his friends had passed away that day.  it's so sad to see these young kids dying.


I am very sorry Spoonman, please accept my condolences.


----------



## BriannaMichele (Jul 25, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


>




Damn. It is Friday isn't it? &#128528;


Pinky


----------



## Pogo (Jul 25, 2014)

BriannaMichele said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Hey, welcome to the Coffee Shop Brainna 

Complimentary nosh 'n' slosh...








Everyone should check out Brianna's art over here --.  Good good stuff.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 25, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > About a week ago one of my son's friends passed away.  while at his funeral the other night he learned another one of his friends had passed away that day.  it's so sad to see these young kids dying.
> ...



one was a motorcycle accident.  I haven't heard what the 2nd was yet


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 25, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > About a week ago one of my son's friends passed away.  while at his funeral the other night he learned another one of his friends had passed away that day.  it's so sad to see these young kids dying.
> ...



i can't even imagine what it would be like to lose a child


----------



## Jughead (Jul 25, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


3am? That's way too early for me. The other day I was awakened at 4 by the phone, turns out it was just a fax machine. I was able to get back to sleep, but somehow I didn't feel the same the whole day. I need to have continuous uninterrupted sleep.

Here's another option which would allow you to leave your window open and might actually work...






However, instead of the stuffed teddy bears, this would be more appropriate...


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 25, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


>


----------



## Smilebong (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi everyone.


----------



## BriannaMichele (Jul 25, 2014)

Pogo said:


> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...




Aw shucks! &#9786;&#65039;


Pinky


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 25, 2014)

Pogo said:


> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



I did recently and her artwork_ is _absorbing.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 25, 2014)

Shots of Nature's pregnant bounty here at Blackberry Way... I'm lovin' it.  

I might change the avatar to this in place of the Cape Breton coastline... last several years I've been spending this time of the summer in faraway places (Cape Breton several times) -- this summer I'm in a less familiar place: home.  And really enjoying it.


--- and a related tune...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wiTJsmdXheI"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wiTJsmdXheI[/ame]


----------



## BriannaMichele (Jul 25, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Shots of Nature's pregnant bounty here at Blackberry Way... I'm lovin' it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I dig it


Pinky


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 25, 2014)

Morning coffee people.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 25, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



I can. Trust me, it is true that no parent should have to bury a child. I could not speak at Angies funeral, And I speak at so very many of our veterans.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 25, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...






Ollie, I truly cannot imagine.  And btw...I have worked with a ton of Vets.  The crap this latest group of Iraq and Afghanistan vets have been through pales next to what most Vietnam guys had to do.  A lot of Iraq and Afghanistan Vets I've worked with have done 3-4 combat rotations.  Some more than that.  By the 2nd or 3rd they just get fried. 

They come back....most of them...incredibly angry....frustrated....and unable to respond normally to everyday life.  Many cannot really sleep anymore....they rarely have a moments peace.  I have worked with thousands of people over the years in extreme situations (suicidal, psychotic, violent)....but this latest group of Vets gets to me as much as anything I have ever dealt with.   

I know you have tried to give a lot back to your fellow vets...just wanted to say thanks.....and as always much respect.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 25, 2014)

Good morning all.  

Sending ((hugs)) across the distance to those still hurting from recent losses.  Our best friends from Kansas called us day before yesterday and visited for a long while.  Their oldest child and only son committed suicide just before this last Christmas and now, more than six months later it isn't much easier for them.

A warm Coffee Shop welcome to BriannaMichele who joined us for the first time this morning.  Welcome welcome and happy to see you're joining right in.  I see Pogo took care of your first timer's complimentary beverage and thanks to him for that.  

And registering complaint that I never have enough rep to go around and run out way too early.    (I think somebody has been stealing some of my allotted rep.)

Oh well.  It's Friday.  Trying to muster up courage to go grocery shopping but not sure I'm going to make it.  So. . . more coffee. . .


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 25, 2014)

And for today's history lesson, on this day in history, July 25 in. . .

1965 -  Times indeed do change.  Bob Dylan was booed off the Newport Folk Festival stage for using an electric guitar, but the next year in. . . 

1966 - Eric Clapton performs with George Harrison my favorite song that Harrison wrote:  "While My Guitar..."  It then became one of those iconic numbers and wildly popular.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rj4J6i_vw0w]Eric Clapton - While my guitar gently weeps (HQ)(Concert for George) - YouTube[/ame]

But my favorite rendition of that great song ever was this one.  James didn't win American Idol that year but I thought he should have:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AA_aRNm0YdM]American Idol's James Durbin "While My Guitar Gently Weeps" - YouTube[/ame]

1990 - Roseanne Barr created a national mini scandal when she sang the National Anthem at a San Diego Padre game

2013 -  Scientists in Britain say they have identified the mechanism that causes human allergy to cats and they believe a general cure for the condition could be available in the next five years.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 25, 2014)

You all have a great Friday and a wonderful weekend !


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 25, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Saw yesterday , my dictionary word of the day was "Yooper", meaning Michigan's 

Upper Penninsula resident. It has been added to the 2014 Merriam-Webster dictionary.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 25, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> And for today's history lesson, on this day in history, July 25 in. . .
> 
> 1965 -  Times indeed do change.  Bob Dylan was booed off the Newport Folk Festival stage for using an electric guitar, but the next year in. . .
> 
> ...



For Foxy -- While Jake Shimabukuro's Ukelele Gently Weeps...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puSkP3uym5k"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puSkP3uym5k[/ame]


----------



## Mertex (Jul 25, 2014)

*I don't know about you all, but I'm very glad it's......*


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 25, 2014)

Pogo said:


> For Foxy -- While Jake Shimabukuro's Ukelele Gently Weeps...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puSkP3uym5k



Wow.  I didn't know about this guy but not only was it a great rendition of the song, but who would have thought you could get such music out of a ukulele?  I was transfixed!  Really great stuff.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 25, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Sending ((hugs)) across the distance to those still hurting from recent losses.  Our best friends from Kansas called us day before yesterday and visited for a long while.  Their oldest child and only son committed suicide just before this last Christmas and now, more than six months later it isn't much easier for them.
> 
> ...


 [MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION], just wanted the Coffee Klatch and especially [MENTION=46168]Statistikhengst[/MENTION] to know I visited [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION] 's Father-in-law yesterday afternoon for about 3 hours. He is out of the hospital and doing well. He said to thank everyone who remembered him in prayers and well wishes. So Thanks To All.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 25, 2014)

I know I shouldn't laugh re the bank robbers getting away, but I did. . .

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dos1bm_tU_k]Bank Robbery in Downtown Los Angeles! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 25, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> I know I shouldn't laugh re the bank robbers getting away, but I did. . .
> 
> Bank Robbery in Downtown Los Angeles! - YouTube


That's a Keystone Cops classic!


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 25, 2014)

kaz, I 94 E to I 69 S exit 13 to US 12 E to M 99 S five miles.  Wave just after the sharp left turn in town.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 25, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> I know I shouldn't laugh re the bank robbers getting away, but I did. . .
> 
> Bank Robbery in Downtown Los Angeles! - YouTube



You can laugh.  Know why?  At 0:23 you can hear a director call the cue "cops come out".  First over a walkie-talkie, and then a stage manager on a PA system, then the actors respond.  Presumably this is raw footage before a soundtrack was laid on.


----------



## kaz (Jul 25, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



I think he was saying he was born in the Upper Peninsula and he has relatives outside Kalamazoo, not that he thinks people from Kalamazoo are Yoopers.


----------



## kaz (Jul 25, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> kaz, I 94 E to I 69 S exit 13 to US 12 E to M 99 S five miles.  Wave just after the sharp left turn in town.



Happy Hillsdale!  You by the lake.  Will be going by there around 5 tomorrow, it'll be the metallic grey Toyota.

Go Blue!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 25, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I know I shouldn't laugh re the bank robbers getting away, but I did. . .
> ...



I didn't see that but Hombre slowed it way down and believes one of those cop cars that arrived was already waiting just up the street and could not have missed seeing the robbers run from the building.  And the video footage also seems too professional to be pure happenstance.  Still a funny clip though.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 25, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



I lost my little brother and it about killed me.  14 years ago and I still cry.  I don't think I could handle losing a child.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 25, 2014)

Just wondering how hard it would be to teach Taco to tap dance...  Where can you buy tap dance shoes for a little brown dog?  Should I enroll him in lessons?????  So many questions for such a great idea.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 25, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Just wondering how hard it would be to teach Taco to tap dance...  Where can you buy tap dance shoes for a little brown dog?  Should I enroll him in lessons?????  So many questions for such a great idea.



I think the animal rights people would get after you for that.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 25, 2014)

Back to that ice cream tangent...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uh3Jj7cEtrM"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uh3Jj7cEtrM[/ame]



"Thank you, Thing."


----------



## Gracie (Jul 25, 2014)

Ack! The fog is here, but it is a humid fog! Oy.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 25, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> I know I shouldn't laugh re the bank robbers getting away, but I did. . .
> 
> Bank Robbery in Downtown Los Angeles! - YouTube



Me too.  Oh my goodness.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 25, 2014)

It was a movie scene? Why else would the horn guy be saying Cops Come Out.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 25, 2014)

Gracie said:


> It was a movie scene? Why else would the horn guy be saying Cops Come Out.



It sounds like at the end he says "Cut -- take seven".


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 25, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Ack! The fog is here, but it is a humid fog! Oy.



Isn't fog humid by it's very nature?


----------



## peach174 (Jul 25, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Just wondering how hard it would be to teach Taco to tap dance...  Where can you buy tap dance shoes for a little brown dog?  Should I enroll him in lessons?????  So many questions for such a great idea.



They have them on the internet.

this one seems to be doing it without lessons.

I would never do this to my dog.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 25, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering how hard it would be to teach Taco to tap dance...  Where can you buy tap dance shoes for a little brown dog?  Should I enroll him in lessons?????  So many questions for such a great idea.
> ...



Nope, it isn't right.  I don't like the way Lisa Vanderpump dresses up her little doggie Jiggy either.  It's so sad.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 25, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ack! The fog is here, but it is a humid fog! Oy.
> ...



It's supposed to be but in these parts....it's usually COLD fog.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 25, 2014)

Dogs are not supposed to be all dressed up any more than elephants are supposed to do hand stands in circuses.


----------



## westwall (Jul 25, 2014)

Fun article on Yahoo about the 20 roads you have to drive.  There are 5 on this list that I haven't done yet!  One didn't exist when I was travelling a lot or I would have done it back then!  This is one of my favorite drives of all.  This is dropping down through the San Rafael Swell on the way from Delta UT to Grand Junction CO...

Just a beautiful drive...








https://autos.yahoo.com/photos/20-roads-you-should-drive-in-your-lifetime-1406312257-slideshow/


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 25, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I know I shouldn't laugh re the bank robbers getting away, but I did. . .
> ...



I've seen that before, but it's always worth a repeat.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 25, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering how hard it would be to teach Taco to tap dance...  Where can you buy tap dance shoes for a little brown dog?  Should I enroll him in lessons?????  So many questions for such a great idea.
> ...



If you take your dog walking outside on a the pavement on a hot day in the summer, it's recommended you put something on his paws, or they'll burn.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 25, 2014)

Tap dancing sounds more humane than ballet...


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 25, 2014)

kaz said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > kaz, I 94 E to I 69 S exit 13 to US 12 E to M 99 S five miles.  Wave just after the sharp left turn in town.
> ...



At 5?  Probably, I have two customers over there trim a boxwood at one and mow another.  I have to clean out a channel on Baw Beese soon too.  Thing is I don't have a pesticide/herbicide license, mostly because that stuff causes cancer.  Hip wadders, pruners and a garden rake I guess.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 25, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



I have a huge yard, so there was never any need to walk them.
People have had dogs in cities for a long time, way before they even thought of shoes for dogs. None have ever gotten burned paws, that I have ever heard of.
It is just a marketing ploy.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 25, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering how hard it would be to teach Taco to tap dance...  Where can you buy tap dance shoes for a little brown dog?  Should I enroll him in lessons?????  So many questions for such a great idea.
> ...




Poor dog, he looks embarrassed.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 25, 2014)

Just an early prediction...  Navy will beat Army again this year in football.  Remember, you heard it here first.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 25, 2014)

Mertex said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


He probably is. Not to mention that those shoes are likely very uncomfortable for the dog. He already has a layer of fur, and besides restricting his natural movement, the shoes also add to the heat, especially in the summer months.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 25, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Just an early prediction...  Navy will beat Army again this year in football.  Remember, you heard it here first.




If the Army would just get a new coach............And  quarterback, and a front line and a halfback, and a defense....


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jul 25, 2014)

Ahhhh. Home sweet home. I just got back from a week in Georgia at Boy Scout Summer Camp followed by immediately turning around to go to Band Camp in Kentucky (I missed the first week so I had a _lot_ of catching up to do, especially since this is my first year). I didn't have time to go on my laptop in between I believe. 

Anyways, I finally asked the girl I've liked for a year and a half out, and let it be said that 
A. I can't ask girls out since I don't really know how, so I just state I'd like to go out with them.
B. I still don't have a girlfriend, even though I wasn't exactly rejected.
C. Moms apparently hate it when their son's smart, likable friend suddenly asks their daughter out.

Back to band, our show this year is based on The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly- many of you have probably seen it. Tonight-after 2 weeks (1 for me) of practice- we showed the opening theme song and Ecstasy of Gold for our parents . I accidentally hit a Color Guard member's head during the performance. Earlier, I'd hit the Drum Major's tuba during a tricky set.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Pogo (Jul 25, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> Ahhhh. Home sweet home. I just got back from a week in Georgia at Boy Scout Summer Camp followed by immediately turning around to go to Band Camp in Kentucky (I missed the first week so I had a _lot_ of catching up to do, especially since this is my first year). I didn't have time to go on my laptop in between I believe.
> 
> Anyways, I finally asked the girl I've liked for a year and a half out, and let it be said that
> A. I can't ask girls out since I don't really know how, so I just state I'd like to go out with them.
> ...



Dayum.  Maybe you should switch to piccolo.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm going to sign off early tonight everybody.  Hope everybody had a good day and is looking forward to a great weekend.  

And I'll leave you with three-year-old drummer playing "Can Can" from "Orpheus in the Underworld" with a prestigious Russian orchestra--be sure to stay for his solo :

Three-year-old drummer plays stunning solo with orchestra. [VIDEO]

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheilas friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Beckis hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and friend Tracy,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Stat's aunt,
Smilebong and family as they deal with the passing of his brother-in-law,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and  Sunshine.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.   This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 25, 2014)

Good morning, everyone, and a happy Saturday to you!

The *Ordinary people drinking coffee* series begins.



*Person No. 1*







from:

A Cup of Coffee and a Beautiful Smile | Wellesley Dental Group Blog


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 25, 2014)

*Person No. 2:*








from:

Benefit Coffee For Health | Health & Medical Information with Dr. B | Health & Medical Information with Dr. B


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 25, 2014)

And, today's Saturday coffee funnies!


----------



## Noomi (Jul 25, 2014)

Asked my lovely Sensei if I could call her and ask her advice on something. I got her away from her washing and ironing at least, which she seemed happy about!
I asked her advice on a friendship issue. I made a mistake with someone, apologised to them, and now they don't want to speak to me. I have done what I can to salvage the friendship, and Tracy told me there isn't much I can do, apart from what I already have. I can persevere if I wanted, but its up to this other guy to move on, now.
She says time heals all wounds, and he might get over it one day.

Personally I think this guy is making mountains out of molehills because he went behind my back and hurt my feelings, too but I am not bitter about it.

Anyway, it was a lovely chat. She offered some great advice and I was very grateful. I love knowing that I can count on her.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 26, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Asked my lovely Sensei if I could call her and ask her advice on something. I got her away from her washing and ironing at least, which she seemed happy about!
> I asked her advice on a friendship issue. I made a mistake with someone, apologised to them, and now they don't want to speak to me. I have done what I can to salvage the friendship, and Tracy told me there isn't much I can do, apart from what I already have. I can persevere if I wanted, but its up to this other guy to move on, now.
> She says time heals all wounds, and he might get over it one day.
> 
> ...




He sounds like a putz...


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 26, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



There were two different times when a boyfriend had to build either a perch or a walkway for my cats. One time I had moved to a converted garage on someone's property.  It was a nice conversion, and the house and garage were surrounded by a big fenced yard and garden.  But, the people in the main house had a big dog.  My cat got to roam free, but I felt she would want to be able to get out of reach of the dog if necessary. So my friend build a perch for the cat to climb up on just outside my back door.  It was a ladder leading to a platform, built on the deck outside my kitchen window. 

Another time, years later and a different cat and boyfriend, I had moved to the upstairs flat in a house, and the stairway was an indoor stair way. To make it easy for the cat to go in and out, my then boyfriend build a walkway from the upstairs window down to the roof of the carport and then a step ladder down to the lawn, also a fenced yard. Both of these worked quite well for the cats.

That's what this photo reminded me of--adapting your house to suit the cat's needs.


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jul 26, 2014)

Pogo said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > Ahhhh. Home sweet home. I just got back from a week in Georgia at Boy Scout Summer Camp followed by immediately turning around to go to Band Camp in Kentucky (I missed the first week so I had a _lot_ of catching up to do, especially since this is my first year). I didn't have time to go on my laptop in between I believe.
> ...




I could never get any sound to come out on a flute, let alone a piccolo. 
I do play the second largest instrument in the Band- the baritone- so maybe that is why I keep hitting people.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 26, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



I'm surprised they'd let you do that to their rentals.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 26, 2014)

Good Morning, Everybody!


----------



## peach174 (Jul 26, 2014)

Morning!

Happy Saturday!


----------



## Jughead (Jul 26, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...


If you accidently hit people with the baritone, what would happen if you played the tuba ... ?


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jul 26, 2014)

Jughead said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I know, right?


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 26, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



They was almost no impact to the buildings.  My men are good with their hands and  know how to do quality work.    The landlords had no objections to what were, essentially, improvements to the property.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 26, 2014)

a good Saturday morning to everyone


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 26, 2014)

Two words:  It's Saturday!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 26, 2014)

*Saturday breakfast in bed!*


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 26, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> a good Saturday morning to everyone



That it IS!!!  No birds awakening the Athena, this morning. They prolly took a day off??


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 26, 2014)

Apologies are an interesting topic Noomi.  There are several types.

1.  The courtesy apology.  The automatic one we give out of politeness usually because we did some unintentional small thing.

2.  The conflict avoidance apology.  Given to smooth things over, even though you meant what you said and really haven't changed your opinon.

3.  The heart-felt apology.  This is the one for biggie's and has the best chance of being accepted.  Often accompanied by a change in behavior.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 26, 2014)

A good Saturday morning to all! 

Today's National Day of the Cowboy...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 26, 2014)

Jughead said:


> A good Saturday morning to all!
> 
> Today's National Day of the Cowboy...




*Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehaw!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


In English, they say: "Giddyyap, giddyap"

In German, it's "Hüü, Pferdchen, Hüüü!!!"


----------



## Jughead (Jul 26, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STB7PsAHqj4]Seven Tuba Pileup during halftime show - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 26, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Two words:  It's Saturday!



That it is, going camping?  We're going to get rain today and tomorrow.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jul 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIan1LDa3hU]Willie Nelson & Waylon - Mammas Don't Let Your Babies Grow Up to Be Cowboys (Live at Farm Aid 1986) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jughead (Jul 26, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > a good Saturday morning to everyone
> ...


Yup, it's the weekend, so they'll resume their work (singing) on Monday morning ...


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 26, 2014)

I just found out that the 2nd friend of my son's who passed away was from a heroin overdose.  what are these kids thinking?  are they even thinking


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 26, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Two words:  It's Saturday!
> ...



Good on you Sarah.   I am going to be stuck in all sunshine and 68° which means indoors, a cool and enjoyable 90° so I have to find another way to grab a good mood, as I will be here some of the day...


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 26, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



I love 68 and sunny.  90?  Not so much, later on in the week we'll get a little cooler.  Stick around, we'll cheer you up.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 26, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> I just found out that the 2nd friend of my son's who passed away was from a heroin overdose.  what are these kids thinking?  are they even thinking



Once they go down that road, they can't make good decisions anymore.  It's a shame.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 26, 2014)

Just got back from yard salin'. I hit 4 of them...came home and hubby went to the rest. Boring.
But I did get a brand new lighthouse throw for the roomie, 3 metal hot air balloons for wall decorations that need repainting, 2 patio candle lanterns, a flute (for ebay) and a spare Bissell vac.

No gold or silver this time.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 26, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...



Do you play Euphonium in concert season, then?


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jul 26, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Supposed to be near 100 here tomorrow. One truism about NC: don't like the weather...wait 10 minutes.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 26, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



See, that's why I could never be in a marching band.  I wanted to play pipe organ.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 26, 2014)

Good morning all.  A pleasant 80 degrees in Albuquerque at this hour but we could have a 100 degree day this afternoon.  Not that unusual for us at all this time of year.  But the monsoonal moisture is supposed to return tomorrow and with it much cooler temps all next week--mid 80's to low 90's and maybe some more blessed rain.

So Hombre and I are still trying to psyche ourselves into doing some grocery shopping.  Not sure we're going to make it though. 

Hope everybody is having a great Saturday.  More coffee. . .


----------



## Gracie (Jul 26, 2014)

Currently 61 degrees here. Kinda cold. Foggy too. I hope the sun breaks out soon..if it does at all. 
Fixin' to head to the kitchen for my breakfast!


----------



## Pogo (Jul 26, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



Damn, that means upper 80s in this the elevated part of Cackalackee.  Could be near a record.

Lots and lots and lots of sun right now.  Good for ripening the tomatoes and drying the firewood.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 26, 2014)

Leaving politics out of it of course, I think there isn't any single one of us who haven't had gripes and grumbles about the way the government does things.

But today's history lesson is about one genuine success story related to government.

On this day, July 26, in 1775 the U.S. postal system was established by the 2nd Continental Congress of the United States. The first Postmaster General was Benjamin Franklin.  And from a long a checkered history involving mail delivered by foot, by Pony Express, by stagecoach and rail and eventually truck and plane as the decades ticked past, the modern U.S. Postal Service, often much maligned, remains an amazing entity.

Some facts and figures re the U.S. Post Office:

 67.3 billion &#8212; 2013 revenue, in dollars
158.4 billion &#8212; number of mail pieces processed
40 percent of the world&#8217;s mail volume is handled by the U.S. Postal Service
1.8 billion &#8212; dollar amount paid every two weeks in salaries and benefits
489,727** &#8212; number of career employees
137,037** &#8212; number of non-career employees
31,135 &#8212; number of Postal Service-managed retail offices
211,654 &#8212; number of vehicles &#8212; one of the largest civilian fleets in the world
1.2 billion &#8212; number of miles driven each year by mail carriers and truck drivers
38.8 million &#8212; number of address changes processed
41.2 &#8212; percent of retail revenue from alternative access channels
1.1 billion &#8212; total number of visits to usps.com
83.4 million &#8212; number of inquiries handled by the Postal Customer Care Center
873.3 million &#8212; dollar amount of online stamp and retail sales at usps.com
47.6 million &#8212; number of Click-N-Ship labels printed
510.2 million &#8212; total revenue, in dollars, from Click-N-Ship label purchases
107.5 million &#8212; number of packages picked up using Free Package Pickup
5.3 million &#8212; number of passport applications accepted
94.9 million &#8212; number of money orders issued
457.6 million &#8212; amount in revenue from 2,500 postal Self-Service Kiosks, in dollars
70,000 &#8212; number of stores, banks and Self-Service Kiosks that sell stamps
773,882 &#8212; number of new delivery points added to the network in 2013
152.9 million &#8212; total number of delivery points nationwide
73 &#8212; Patrick R. Donahoe, 73rd Postmaster General
0 &#8212; tax dollars received for operating the Postal Service 

If the U.S. Postal Service was a private business, it would rank 29th on the Fortune 500 and has been named as the most trusted government agency for six consecutive years and the sixth most trusted business in the nation by the Ponemon Institute.  It is the only delivery service that reaches every address in the nation--150 million residences, businesses and post office boxes.

In 2011 the USPS teamed up with UPS in a cooperative adventure to handle each other's deliveries and it has been a huge success and a big boost to on line commerce that has a great track record for getting ordered merchandise to its customers in record times.  And Hombre and I no longer go to the post office for much of anything--we just order the stamps on line--quick, easy, and usually delivered to us in 24 to 48 hours.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 26, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Leaving politics out of it of course, I think there isn't any single one of us who haven't had gripes and grumbles about the way the government does things.
> 
> But today's history lesson is about one genuine success story related to government.
> 
> ...



As anyone who's ever mailed something from a foreign country knows, the USPS is the envy of the world, both in terms of cost-effectiveness and efficiency.  Being our own system we take it for granted but it's one thing we do in which we truly are number one and of which we can be proud.


----------



## BluesMistress (Jul 26, 2014)

Wishing You All Great Weekend ~~

[URL=http://s1373.photobucket.com/user/djangoLove/media/More%20Stuff/e1ca4390-7bb9-4ecd-a9c3-d3463507e461_zps459939cb.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 26, 2014)

Two words Foxfyre:  Junk mail.  

Anyone in favor of a don't mail list?


----------



## Pogo (Jul 26, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Two words Foxfyre:  Junk mail.
> 
> Anyone in favor of a don't mail list?



The fact that all that junque mail is delivered only _affirms _the point.

A do-not-mail list would presumably have the same effect as the do-not-call list: increasing the harassment exponentially.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 26, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Two words Foxfyre:  Junk mail.
> 
> Anyone in favor of a don't mail list?



I don't mind the junk mail.  If the government doesn't mind it what the heck?  Some of it is fun.  But 99% of it goes right into the recycle bin for another component of government to pick up and recycle.  I figure that junk mail is providing good jobs for a lot of people and the unnoticeable cost to me and the minimal inconvenience puts it in the 'whatever' category of my life.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 26, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



Our first house was a split level with a garage jutting out in front of it.  Our cat was really mean.  He would go get the attention of the neighbors dog until it started chasing him, then he would jump up on the roof of our garage and tease the dog until the dog got tired and went home.  Then the whole thing would start all over again.

I don't really believe in inside cats.  My cats have always been inside/outside cats.  My last cat was with us for 20 years.  I still miss her.  I want a kitty!


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 26, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



NC was where I learned to hate hot weather.  I was miserable down there.  It's even worse there in the summer than here and we get some high humidity here.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 26, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Two words:  It's Saturday!



Dayum, now I'm craving biscuits and gravy.  My husband tried to make them for me a couple of weeks ago, but he's the worst cook in the world.  I never thought I'd be craving my own cooking so much.  I sure hope I can walk soon.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 26, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Apologies are an interesting topic Noomi.  There are several types.
> 
> 1.  The courtesy apology.  The automatic one we give out of politeness usually because we did some unintentional small thing.
> 
> ...



I am all too familiar with apologies.  Why do I have to be wrong so much of the time?


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 26, 2014)

Jughead said:


> A good Saturday morning to all!
> 
> Today's National Day of the Cowboy...



Should I wear my sequined cowboy hat today?  Which color?  I have rose, red, and teal.  I have some other colors but my friend borrowed them.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 26, 2014)

Jughead said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



When I was in the marching band in high school, our stupid instructor wanted us to "shuffle" of the field at the end of our performance.  Do you have any idea how hard it is to "shuffle" off of AstroTurf?  The saxophone player went down and everyone behind him went down right on top of him.  It was a disaster.  I barely avoided going over myself, but I did avoid it. "HA!"  Our high school didn't have a marching band again for years.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 26, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> I just found out that the 2nd friend of my son's who passed away was from a heroin overdose.  what are these kids thinking?  are they even thinking



Not if they're on heroin they're not.  My condolences to you and your son, and the poor kid's family.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 26, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...



Well, there's always the melodica, that's what my grandfather played.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 26, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



My father was from Gastonia NC.  I was there once, when I was 9.  I sure loved those lightening bugs.  I learned to shoot then too.  Shook up my cousin.  They set up a crate with straw in it and he took the first shot, then told me to aim where he shot it.  I did.  He said I missed, I said I didn't.  He went to the crate and found two bullets right there and only one hole.  It was like Robin Hood.  I was so proud of myself.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 26, 2014)

Busy day today.

Started out collecting about 700 Flags from the cemeteries. (Can't leave them until they rot) 

Then while searching for the Army Inspector generals Address or Email I found an on line formal complaint form.

I filled it out. Chaplain Corps will hear from this ole Sergeant...


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 26, 2014)

Pogo said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Two words Foxfyre:  Junk mail.
> ...




I don't know about you, but I'm on the "do-not-call" list for both our landline and my cell phone and I never get any of those pesky calls we used to get a lot.  The only ones that call are the Sheriff Dept wanting money, and now the Fire Department.  Guess they think they don't have to obey the rules.....


----------



## Mertex (Jul 26, 2014)

We haven't hit 100 degrees yet, this summer, (although it feels like it) and the weatherman said we're getting a cold front soon....hope it goes down to at least 70.....it's been 95 every day this week.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 26, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



 [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION] has a pair of cute kitties looking for good homes!


----------



## Mertex (Jul 26, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...




You probably would have to pry them out of his and Munchkin's hands....they are adorable and he's not giving them away....I don't think....


----------



## Jughead (Jul 26, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > A good Saturday morning to all!
> ...



Red, definitely red. This red one looks good to me ...  ...


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 26, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



I know...I am just busting him!


----------



## Mertex (Jul 26, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



I think he feeds them with a spoon and they sleep with him.....we should be getting an updated picture soon.....


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jul 26, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Oh hell no [MENTION=42916]Derideo_Te[/MENTION] [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION] my babies are going nowhere. I'll post pics when I can get them to sit still together.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 26, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > I just found out that the 2nd friend of my son's who passed away was from a heroin overdose.  what are these kids thinking?  are they even thinking
> ...


Unfortunately this is an all too familiar scene. Many of us know someone who's family has been tragically affected by drug addiction. We need to try harder to convince kids to stay off the stuff.

I recall back when Reagan was President we had a "Just Say No" to drugs campaign, which was headed by then First Lady Nancy Reagan. Kids often look up to important figures. The best way to get kids attention on this issue is by having role models and celebrities visit schools, and have them stress the dangers of drug addiction. Parents also need to take a proactive role, and monitor their kids behavior.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 26, 2014)

I have 2 Cowboy hats.

I have owned one of them for about 40 years, Black, with a feathered belt.

The other was given me by my troops as a PCS (Permanent Change of Station) (Or goodby present)gift back in 82. It is a tan Stetson. One of those $145 ones. It never did get worn much.....


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 26, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Some people have what are known as addictive personalities and are more prone to substance abuse. Identifying them young and teaching them that they have this propensity is good preventative measure. That doesn't cover everyone but it is a place to look. 

In addition the schools do a good job with educating kids but you are correct that parents play the biggest role of all. When it came time to have that talk with my own daughter I was perfectly honest and told her that her mother had never touched any illegal drugs. 

That opened the door and I explained to her that a lot of what she had been told was not completely accurate. I told her that marijuana wouldn't hurt her but being caught by the police with it would do her far more harm than the drug itself could ever do. She heeded my advice and never touched anything.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 26, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



There are 2 exclusions for the Federal DNC law: 1) professional fundraisers 2) anyone who you've done business with during the past 18 months


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 26, 2014)

Aren't weekends great?


----------



## Pogo (Jul 26, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...



Sorry but that's disgusting.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 26, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



How so?


----------



## Pogo (Jul 26, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Every time I tried the Do Not Call list it seemed to increase the calls.  I do get the occasional (mail) solicitation from the local rescue squad -- the same guys who came out to rescue Hobbes twice.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 26, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...



do you still shoot?


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 26, 2014)

Mertex said:


> We haven't hit 100 degrees yet, this summer, (although it feels like it) and the weatherman said we're getting a cold front soon....hope it goes down to at least 70.....it's been 95 every day this week.



our pool is usually around 85 by this time of year.  right now its 77.    it has been a very cool summer.  nights especially have been cool


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 26, 2014)

The flow of many conversations on this thread today is a wondrous thing to behold.

I love it.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 26, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...




Sheila, I think it's cool when women know how to shoot and handle a gun.  All girls (and boys) should be taught basic gun safety.  My Dad taught me when I was about 10 years old.  My ex-wife and her sister were taught by their father.  I say good for you.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 26, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I went to the range we we had a Japanese teacher staying with us.  He wanted to shoot so we went.  I used a sig 229 and shot out Osama bin Ladens eye, and heart.  I've still got it.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jul 26, 2014)

[MENTION=42916]Derideo_Te[/MENTION]  [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]  as promised...my babies love to hang with me in my little den.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 26, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



When I was a kid, practically everyone had a gun, especially the boys.  They learned how to use them when they were young.  One of the neighborhood kids shot a bird and boy did he get it, from everyone.  They learned young and I think that's one of the reason's we didn't have the school shootings they do now.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 26, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...




Forgive me....but that's so hot.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 26, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Apologies are an interesting topic Noomi.  There are several types.
> ...



I think we all are wrong about the same number times, some are just better at recognizing when an apology is due.  That is a credit to you my gimpy lady friend.  

P.S.  I make very good fluffy biscuits and thick gravy.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 26, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > We haven't hit 100 degrees yet, this summer, (although it feels like it) and the weatherman said we're getting a cold front soon....hope it goes down to at least 70.....it's been 95 every day this week.
> ...



The water in our pool always stays cool because it's surrounded by trees.  It's a lot of work in the spring when the leaves fall, and then the oak pollen, but after that, it's just nice shade.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 26, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...




Well send them over and I'll forget the "gimpy".


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 26, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



I'd love for you to forget the gimpy part.  Get well SOON.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 26, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



The comment had nothing to do with guns...


----------



## Sherry (Jul 26, 2014)

Pogo said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



Careful, your eyes might get stuck like that. Anyway, I appreciate WQ's attempt to divert the conversation in a positive direction. I'm sure we all picked up on your point, but most of us resist confronting each other in the CS over points we might disagree on...there are enough other threads to spar in.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 26, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



You are correct of course, doesn't belong here.  Topic flushed.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will note though, although it's getting late in their lifespan, the population of lightning bugs this particular year has been encouragingly active.  More it seems than in recent years.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 26, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



I like it when you lower the boom boom..


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 26, 2014)

Finally finished with the last estate sale!!  Got rid of most everything and since we're keeping the lions share of the furniture I paid for that less my quarter of the take at the agreed upon price, everyone is happy and everything left in the house is ours.  
Well just after everyone left a couple came by to buy a bedroom set and desk we had agreed to sell them yesterday.  Unfortunately and fortunately there was a miss communication as I thought they were supposed to come back yesterday and probably changed their minds.....
Well the desk they wanted was sold (old presswood computer desk) so I sold them the good wood desk at the same price plus the bedroom set.  Many of the items that didn't sell, that we really didn't want we gave to them as they were going to be donated anyway and they are a military family new to the area.
Then another couple came by who had been looking at some items earlier and bought those items.......  Suddenly my out of pocket to my brothers was cut in half.......


----------



## Sherry (Jul 26, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Hey, remember this song??

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BRhuVUanGE]Paul Lekakis - Boom boom (let's go back to my room) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 26, 2014)

Pogo said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...




And my comment had nothing to do with you.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 26, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



It's all good...come on everybody.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 26, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Then there's this one...
[ame=http://youtu.be/M5tOYb__8pE]Amelie ? Boum ? Charles Trenet - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Jul 26, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X70VMrH3yBg]John Lee Hooker - Boom Boom [HQ] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pogo (Jul 26, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Damn.  Beat me to it.  

Damn you and your good taste in music.  Arrrgh.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 26, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



I would enjoy posting in the music threads, but I don't since I figure it's a song that's probably already been posted.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jul 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtsClj04oIE]Pat Travers "Boom Boom" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 26, 2014)

Banana splits all around!


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Pogo (Jul 26, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...




Oh yes you do, and you're damn good at it.  As Dick Clark used to say, see if you remember this one...


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Againsheila (Jul 26, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I'm trying, I'm trying.  I took two whole steps today without the walker.  Okay, limps, but I took them.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 26, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Damn, that's a blast from the past. I'll hop in sometimes on a brand new thread, but those long "what are you listening to" threads that are hundreds of posts long aren't on my radar.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 26, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Banana splits all around!



I realize it's only Saturday, but I had a Sundae today.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 26, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



two vacuums?  ours gets full sun all day long.  so usually it heats up pretty well.  





at night


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 26, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Am I the only poor person here?  I don't have a pool, not even a kiddy pool.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 26, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




I don't either -- but I don't swim.

I do have a creek.  And a birdbath...


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 26, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I never had one as a kid, and I loved to swim.   I used to swim in lakes, ponds streams.  so I guess when I got my own house it was something I just had to do


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 26, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



I love swimming too and with my arthritis, it would be very good for me.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Noomi (Jul 26, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



Two steps is a start, though. Baby steps, remember. Tomorrow it could be three steps.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## blackhawk (Jul 26, 2014)

One more for rednecks.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 26, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheilas friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Beckis hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and friend Tracy,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Stat's aunt,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and  Sunshine.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.   This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 26, 2014)

Goodnight Foxy!
Hopefully we can remove Tracy from the list at the end of the week. Friday night hurt her badly and she still needs to recover from being physically exhausted when she exercises. Poor thing.  But she sounds tons better and I am thrilled about that.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 27, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Apologies are an interesting topic Noomi.  There are several types.
> 
> 1.  The courtesy apology.  The automatic one we give out of politeness usually because we did some unintentional small thing.
> 
> ...



It was a combination of one and three. Shame when you mean every word of your apology and the person just treats you like shit because they want you to feel bad. Well, no more.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 27, 2014)

Good morning, everyone, and a good Sunday to you!

The *Ordinary people drinking coffee* series continues.



*Person No. 1*








There's just something about B/W photography...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 27, 2014)

*Person No. 2:*








Ahhh, the coffee-thinker's pose...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 27, 2014)

And, today's coffee funnies:


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 27, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> [MENTION=42916]Derideo_Te[/MENTION]  [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]  as promised...my babies love to hang with me in my little den.


Get them cats out of the house and put them to catching the rats around your place. That's a cat's job.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jul 27, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=42916]Derideo_Te[/MENTION]  [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]  as promised...my babies love to hang with me in my little den.
> ...



Mamacita is paying the rent. She got a mole and 2 rats last week.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 27, 2014)

Good Morning !


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jul 27, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Yep.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 27, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=42916]Derideo_Te[/MENTION]  [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]  as promised...my babies love to hang with me in my little den.
> ...


Or mice. Teach them how to catch mice while they're young, so they'll become Champion Mousers .. or is it Champion Micers ... ?? ...


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 27, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...



Then we have something in common with each other...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 27, 2014)

Good morning all.  Off to church and brunch.  Back later to catch up on everything.  ((hugs))


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 27, 2014)

its raining so hard here right now its actually flash flooding.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 27, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  Off to church and brunch.  Back later to catch up on everything.  ((hugs))



Sounds like the perfect morning. Takes me back to my childhood. Every Sunday, Sunday school, church, then lunch at a great place. The family, as a unit....some of my best memories.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 27, 2014)

AA has it right.  We will probably lunch at Zupas.  Really like their TBA.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 27, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> its raining so hard here right now its actually flash flooding.



I actually would trade with you, Spoonman, for today only. This will be the hottest day, yet. Sunny and 70° which means, indoors, humid and 90°.......even at work.   No air, there, either. Normally these temps would be in the 70's in the month of September, when the best chances of low winds and little if any, rain, are high.  &#9787;


----------



## Pogo (Jul 27, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...




Excellent.

Hobbes likes snakes.  He'll pounce on the mice, but they've made themselves scarce by now.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 27, 2014)

Since it is summer and that means ice cream time I just wanted to mention that Mrs Te made sure that one of my favorite deserts was available after dinner. 






Fresh pineapple and Blue Bunny ice cream!


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 27, 2014)

Was able to make it outside and sit yesterday.  It was wonderful just being outside.  So tough not being able to leave the house for the last 7 weeks except for doctors appointments.  At least I can get around with a walker now, it's a little easier.  Maybe I'll even get my hubby to take me out for dinner today?


----------



## Pogo (Jul 27, 2014)

A late entry for yesterday's "boom boom" songs -- this one was left out; who remembers it?

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geB0es98uKE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geB0es98uKE[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 27, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > its raining so hard here right now its actually flash flooding.
> ...



the suns out now and its in the 90's  the humidity is insane.  you walk out side and your sweating.  I picked the wrong day to be hauling rocks from the woods and splitting them.   lol.   I've got a bunch of lilacs to replace too that were lost over the winter.  I think i'll finish these two jobs up and hang by the pool for the rest of the day.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 27, 2014)

I really should go get the 400 or so flags out of the car and separate the bad ones out for retirement.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 27, 2014)

Well here the blistering heat of upper 80s (read "100s" for Bloodrock's part of the state) failed to materialize.  I've got 77 and hazy nondescript almost-sunlight.  A front came through during the night; I could hear it.  We'll prolly get a shower overnight and then three straight days of sunshine before slipping back to an eternal rain.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 27, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  Off to church and brunch.  Back later to catch up on everything.  ((hugs))



I got up at six am and watched three episodes of "breaking bad".


----------



## Jughead (Jul 27, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all.  Off to church and brunch.  Back later to catch up on everything.  ((hugs))
> ...


They are indeed special memories for myself as well. Our son still attends Sunday school while me and the Mrs attend Sunday morning services. Afterwards we head off to lunch. Golden Corral is the restaurant we frequent most often, there's something for everyone there. Been a relaxing day so far, will probably pass by the neighbors to see what's in the refrig... er ... I mean pass by to say hello.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 27, 2014)

Jughead said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Darn, now you are making me hungry again!!!


----------



## Sherry (Jul 27, 2014)

Happy Sunday


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jul 27, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Well here the blistering heat of upper 80s (read "100s" for Bloodrock's part of the state) failed to materialize.  I've got 77 and hazy nondescript almost-sunlight.  A front came through during the night; I could hear it.  We'll prolly get a shower overnight and then three straight days of sunshine before slipping back to an eternal rain.



The 100 failed to materialize here too. Got 2 hours of rain, clouds broke and it's 85 now. But I'm a happy camper. Drank some beer, took a nap and watch Gordon win the Brickyard 400. Now for more beer.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 27, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...




Look at them spoiled little brats....they have their own blankie, too!.....


----------



## Mertex (Jul 27, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Happy Sunday




I need one of those.....


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 27, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Sunday
> ...



I'm holding out for the one featured on Big Brother.  It looks like it is even cushioned. . .


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 27, 2014)

Wouldn't it have been fun to go to THIS church today?


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jul 27, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



If you're wondering why the furniture doesn't match it's because each piece except for the leather couch is something special. The red table we brought from Germany and is over 150 years old. Mrs. Blood refinished it and I have no idea why she painted it red. The coffee table was handmade by my father-in law in Germany. The lamp in the corner was my mothers and the piano was my great grandmothers. In a book shelf that you can't see and was made by my Dad, is an original 1904 copy of Call of the Wild and a 1920's copy of The Last of the Mohicans. On the mantel of the fireplace is a Japanese Samurai sword. I'm on my 3rd beer of the afternoon so pay no attention to my rambling.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 27, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> its raining so hard here right now its actually flash flooding.



I'm so jealous.....maybe we'll get some Thursday, so says the weatherman, who's right about 15% of the time....


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 27, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...



I for one, was not wondering, though now I am.  Just, not about the furniture.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jul 27, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Uh oh. What are you wondering about? My sanity or my soberness?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 27, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...




It was a damned good ramble.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 27, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Happy Sunday



thats pretty much how I spent my afternoon


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 27, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > its raining so hard here right now its actually flash flooding.
> ...



are you in a dry area?


----------



## jackalope (Jul 27, 2014)

Hey everyone. Stats sent me to visit. Said this was a good place to say hello


----------



## Pogo (Jul 27, 2014)

jackalope said:


> Hey everyone. Stats sent me to visit. Said this was a good place to say hello



Well he lied.  





j/k welcome, lope on in, Jack.  This place is a pit stop (not the pits) along the disinformation superhighway, where we say goodbye to all that.  Welcome in, here's some complimentary beverage-like images.








uh --- you're not gonna eat *all *of that, right...?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 27, 2014)

Decided to "take the day off".  Went for a drive up Rte 24 to Woodland Park then up Rte 67 up to Deckers, Rte 126 up to Rte 285 (about 30 miles southwest of Denver).  Down 285 to Rte 9, to Rte 24 again then eventually back home.  When we went over Wilkerson Pass on 24 the temp had dropped into the 50s, rain to the east up there (which we drove through) and snow up on the backside of Pikes Peak......
The reading at the house is 80 with a muggy 19% humidity...... 
Can't see the Peak from here due to the clouds so I have no idea if there's snow on this side.


----------



## jackalope (Jul 27, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Happy Sunday
> 
> ...





Pogo said:


> jackalope said:
> 
> 
> > Hey everyone. Stats sent me to visit. Said this was a good place to say hello
> ...





haha! thx, pogo!  cute name .  Hell no, I'll share. TY!


----------



## Jughead (Jul 27, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


Here's the solution, Stat. Works for me every time ...  ...


----------



## Pogo (Jul 27, 2014)

jackalope said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Sunday
> ...



I don't think you have to actually _remove_ images; you just maybe can't post 'em.

So I'm gonna turn my back, and that coffee cake is just gonna show up again all by itself, no questions asked... 

And do it quick while Jughead's head is stuck in the reefer.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 27, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...



Exactly!


----------



## Jughead (Jul 27, 2014)

Pogo said:


> jackalope said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


Did someone mention coffee crumb cake ?


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 27, 2014)

Spent the weekend with the grandbabby, and took son to a concert last night.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 27, 2014)

Welllllll, that drive apparently had a very soothing and, or tiring effect on me.  Just woke up in my office chair after about an hour and a half nap........


----------



## Pogo (Jul 27, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Spent the weekend with the grandbabby, and took son to a concert last night.



H, I came across this recently - you might enjoy.  These guys have a great relationship...

Rick Wakeman interviews his son Adam

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GjlO0GcZvhs"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GjlO0GcZvhs[/ame]

Father and son trading licks onstage:

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGTF_Ijt4xo"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGTF_Ijt4xo[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 27, 2014)

Got some t-storms moving through right now.  Pretty relaxing.......


----------



## Pogo (Jul 27, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Got some t-storms moving through right now.  Pretty relaxing.......



Same thing here, and we rarely get thunder 'round these parts.  Very relaxing indeed.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 27, 2014)

I did bet a brief glimpse of the east face of Pikes Peak earlier and yup, snow on that side also.  Wonder if the snow will be there in the morning.  Not uncommon for the Peak to get snow this time of year, at over 14,000 feet it creates it's own weather. 



> Weather and Climate of Pikes Peak
> 
> The summit of Pikes Peak reaches an elevation of 14,115 feet, rising 9000 feet above the plains to the east, and 5000 feet above the high mountain valleys to the west. Since Pikes Peak pokes up so high into the free atmosphere, it often experiences weather conditions that are drastically different from those of the lower surrounding areas. The mountain can create its own weather, causing localized thunderstorms, heavy snow storms, or severe downslope windstorms that reach out onto the Plains or remain just at mountaintop level. However you look at it, Pikes Peak can be home to some of the most extreme weather in Colorado. However, the weather can also be quite benign at other times, and even pleasant for outdoor activities.
> 
> ...



Pikes Peak Weather and Forecasts


----------



## Mertex (Jul 27, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> *Spent the weekend with the grandbabby*, and took son to a concert last night.




Well, we know grandparents take lots of pictures, so post 'em up or it didn't happen....


----------



## Pogo (Jul 27, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > *Spent the weekend with the grandbabby*, and took son to a concert last night.
> ...



"Babby"?  I missed that...


----------



## Mertex (Jul 27, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...




It didn't use to be, but lately it seems that every year they declare it a drought!

We've been getting some rain this year, but we just never seem to get enough.  We're just lucky that our well is holding up, what with all my watering.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 28, 2014)

This afternoon one of our crew walked off and locked himself in the bathroom. A couple of people went in to see what was up and discovered he was crying. They came out and started cracking jokes about it, saying that because he was not a teenager, he shouldn't be acting like a baby.

This guy often tries to help, but he usually ends up causing more trouble. Its frustrating sometimes getting through to him, but he doesn't deserve to be made to feel bad simply because he can't understand things.

Anyway, he came out after 30 minutes - preventing another guy from going home because we would have been understaffed - and said sorry. The manager on duty didn't want to hear it.

I can sympathise with the guy, I mean, sometimes, people just need to be alone with themselves. And a good cry can make you feel so much better.

I get frustrated at times with people, but I never, ever snap at them, or make them feel worthless. It might be fast food, but it IS difficult to know how to multitask, what to do first, and keep on your feet for hours at a time.

People need to just stop the bullying and understand that sometimes, like I said, people just need to be alone.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 28, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Sounds like you're a country gal, the less neighbors the better for me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 28, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheilas friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Beckis hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and friend Tracy,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Stat's aunt,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and  Sunshine.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.   This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 28, 2014)

Good morning, everyone, and a happy Monday and good start into the week to you!

The *Ordinary people drinking coffee* series continues.



*Person No. 1*








From:

Drinking Coffe Reduces Depressions | Health - Geniusbeauty


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 28, 2014)

*Person No. 2*








from:

Coffee 'cuts prostate cancer risk' if you drink 6 cups a day | Mail Online


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 28, 2014)

And, today's coffee funnies:







 [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION] [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION]


----------



## Noomi (Jul 28, 2014)

Evening everyone!


----------



## Darkwind (Jul 28, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Sunday
> ...


You spent your afternoon in exterior decorations?


----------



## Darkwind (Jul 28, 2014)

Glad Sunday is over.  I had to work 8 hours bringing my 70 hour week to an unsatisfactory conclusion.  Finished writing one paper for the team project, have to finish My individual paper because after 70 hours at work with a two hour round trip commute, who has time to write during the week?

That phrase, "Time enough to sleep when you're dead?" makes one almost wish for it.  

But I'm too stubborn to do that, to the seething of some.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 28, 2014)

Good morning, all.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 28, 2014)

It's Monday again...  For some reason, coffee is always better on Mondays.  Didn't check in yesterday (Sunday).  I was away from the computer all day.  Started the day off by accompanying Mrs. BBD to Mass and then took her out to breakfast.  Then I drove her to a sewing place she wanted to go to in St. Charles which is about 70 miles away.  She was inside that sewing store for 2 hours!!!  Afterwards on the way home we stopped at a place called "Sweet Tomatoes" for a late lunch.  Bought some sweet corn from a roadside vender on the way home.  Got home about 5:00 pm.  It was really nice out yesterday and had a good time "driving Mrs. BBD".  Got a really busy week this week.  Today will be the easy day - rest of the week will be taken on the run.  So, guess I better get myself another cup of coffee and get on with it.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 28, 2014)

Arriving any moment now to install the last 7 windows of 18 windows and 2 doors and take the last of a small fortune....


----------



## Jughead (Jul 28, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > its raining so hard here right now its actually flash flooding.
> ...


Reminds me of the time Mrs Jughead dropped me off to get a haircut, while she did the groceries. Soon after she picked me up, it started raining. All the groceries in the back of the truck were soaked. The weatherman had forecast 0% chance of rain on that day...


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 28, 2014)

Had a raspberry milkshake last night. Breyer's Natural Vanilla and organic raspberries (lot's of 'em).


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 28, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...


They're saying a 30% chance for Saturday, the day of the pig roast.  It rained off and on most of this past weekend.  We're supposed to be getting into the hot dry part of the summer when lawns get mowed once in 10 days rather than every five.  When tomatoes are supposed to suck up that hot sunshine and ripen into the gems we long for all winter after being fed truck ripened tomatoes driven here from Florida and Texas.

Anyway, I'll keep mowing on the "April" schedule rather than the typical "July/August" schedule.  I'll keep waiting for red ripe tomatoes and I'll pack a rain poncho for the pig roast.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 28, 2014)

I think I might change all of the air in the wife's car tires today.  It's been awhile since I last did this and the air might be getting a little stale.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 28, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



You trust the weatherman??!!  
Yesterday they said the t-storms had dissipated in the mountains, just as it got dark they reformed and nailed us with heavy rains and lots of lightning.  Right now I'm looking west and can only see the base of the mountains because of the cloud cover (mostly moisture burn off).


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 28, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



we've gotten wetter it seems.  even our winters are getting more snow and more severe snows.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 28, 2014)

An hour round trip yesterday to pick up some irrigation parts I needed for a project.  Mrs. Liberty knew I was going and informed me a couple of hours after my return we need a new kitchen faucet.


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm thrilled. This year in the county fair, I wrote an essay about the history of civilization and a short story about a bullied kid who murders his tormentors and both won first place!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 28, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> An hour round trip yesterday to pick up some irrigation parts I needed for a project.  Mrs. Liberty knew I was going and informed me a couple of hours after my return we need a new kitchen faucet.



Should brought your cell phone,


----------



## Jughead (Jul 28, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


They forecast only 30%? Expect rain then. Good idea to bring the poncho. The best strategy for the forecast is to simply look out the window in the morning.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 28, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


I can imagine someone who has a major project that involves a lot of cement, and plans a day where the forecast calls for no rain. Then after they lay down the cement, it starts raining. It'll ruin the entire project, and he'll be stuck with the cleanup costs, and the cost to redo the work. This through no fault of his own.

I'm surprised that folks don't head down to the weather office and trash the place ...


----------



## Pogo (Jul 28, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> I'm thrilled. This year in the county fair, I wrote an essay about the history of civilization and a short story about a bullied kid who murders his tormentors and both won first place!



It seems a very good thing for civilization when county fairs include events on _*writing*_.  

Good on ya Corvus!

Not that far from here (Jonesborough Tennessee) is the International Storytelling Center, where they have oral tradition events throughout the year and a big festival in October.  It's a welcome artistic alternative to the same-old.  Quite a treat for the heart.


----------



## Darkwind (Jul 28, 2014)

Pogo said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thrilled. This year in the county fair, I wrote an essay about the history of civilization and a short story about a bullied kid who murders his tormentors and both won first place!
> ...


Oral traditions you say......Tennessee is it?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 28, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



Here it's the monsoon season right now so if they want to get their cement in place they know to do if before mid afternoon..... or make sure they have lots of plastic......  When we were back east there were two meteorologists in the DC Metro area that knew the weather patterns so they were the ones everyone relied on.  Doesn't mean they got it right 100% of the time as weather often has "a mind of it's own".
Because of the mountains the weather here can be extremely unpredictable.  There's an apropos saying, "if you don't like the weather, wait 15 minutes......."


----------



## kaz (Jul 28, 2014)

Good morning all!  As promised, I am in my Mother's kitchen in Kalamazoo (Kaz) now drinking coffee.  Just dropping in to say high.  Going for a bike ride with my sister in a bit.

My mother moved into this house in 1977 when I had just turned 14.  Now my brother, sister and I are here to help her pack it up.  She is retiring to Florida.  Yesterday was fantastic, it was my aunt and uncles's 50th wedding anniversary.  I saw so much of my father's family in Michigan I saw regularly growing up and now don't see often since I've left the area.  I have a great family.  When people tell me their families fight and don't get along, particularly at holidays and family events, I feel so bad for them.  I got nothing but hugs and smiles and catching up.  

And yes, it's 11:20 now, but I'm literally in my mother's kitchen now still drinking coffee and on my laptop on her kitchen table.  My sister and I are going for a bike ride shortly.  Having a great time.

See you all again later in the week when I'm back home.  Best wishes to all of you, especially those dealing with difficult times.

kaz


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 28, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Happy Sunday



I can picture myself having a dreamy, comfy little snooze there.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 28, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...



Yes, eastern Tennessee, the other side of the Appalachian ridge.  And a beautiful drive on the mountain passes.

Is there a joke there?  I don't get it.

I did just get a "502 Bad Gateway" message as we see when the CS is dragging the site servers.  But it could have been on my end; I've had spotty internet since yesterday's T-storms... anyone else?


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 28, 2014)

I am not in kaz's mom's kitchen.

If I was I woldn't be drinking coffee.  I might be loading the moving van though... 

this message is not from kaz's laptop.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 28, 2014)

Morning!

Everyone have a great day. 
What a cutie!


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 28, 2014)

kaz said:


> Good morning all!  As promised, I am in my Mother's kitchen in Kalamazoo (Kaz) now drinking coffee.  Just dropping in to say high.  Going for a bike ride with my sister in a bit.
> 
> My mother moved into this house in 1977 when I had just turned 14.  Now my brother, sister and I are here to help her pack it up.  She is retiring to Florida.  Yesterday was fantastic, it was my aunt and uncles's 50th wedding anniversary.  I saw so much of my father's family in Michigan I saw regularly growing up and now don't see often since I've left the area.  I have a great family.  When people tell me their families fight and don't get along, particularly at holidays and family events, I feel so bad for them.  I got nothing but hugs and smiles and catching up.
> 
> ...



Being with family is great and soothes the troubled soul.  Have a good time.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 28, 2014)

I've been considering upgrading to a military style cell phone.






I wonder if TSA will have an issue with it...........


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 28, 2014)

You think?


----------



## Darkwind (Jul 28, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


  I guess I have to work on My delivery.....


----------



## BluesMistress (Jul 28, 2014)

Have a Fabulous Week ~~

[URL=http://s1373.photobucket.com/user/djangoLove/media/My%20Fav%20Stuff/ae5fb1e5-f81f-40a7-a3b2-9cdfa2abdebe_zpse4fbd6ab.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 28, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  First chance to get on the computer today, but hope everybody is having a good Monday, both those who are home and those who are away at the moment.

A warm Coffee Shop welcome  [MENTION=47390]DriftingSand[/MENTION] who joined us for the first time this morning.  Welcome, welcome and glad to see you joined right in.  Your first timer's complimentary beverage:






And Lordy, I hope the Coffee Shop isn't causing server problems.    I'm not having any problems at all logging in or using the site, and I don't WANT to move just now.  But we'll deal with whatever we have to deal with.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 28, 2014)

Today is the first day of vacation with my daughter and we're off to grand start, with 5 hours of swimming. I think she's developing gills!! Eating dinner at the pool: spaghetti bolognese.. yum. What a darling little one. 

Von meinem Base Lutea II über das Tapatalk-App gesendet.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 28, 2014)

Have fun with your little one Stat.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 28, 2014)

Also a warm Coffee Shop welcome to [MENTION=19186]jackalope[/MENTION] who joined us for the first time yesterday afternoon.  Missed that until just now so he gets a first timer's complimentary beverage too:


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 28, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  First chance to get on the computer today, but hope everybody is having a good Monday, both those who are home and those who are away at the moment.
> 
> A warm Coffee Shop welcome  [MENTION=47390]DriftingSand[/MENTION] who joined us for the first time this morning.  Welcome, welcome and glad to see you joined right in.  Your first timer's complimentary beverage:
> 
> ...



Thank ya, thank ya. But can I substitute blueberries for that kiwi fruit?


----------



## Jughead (Jul 28, 2014)

Againsheila said:


>


Here's an episode where the coyote catches the roadrunner ... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kP2piN-03k]Coyote CATCHES the Road Runner! - Full Episode! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex (Jul 28, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> And, today's coffee funnies:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That even looks like me....in the morning....*grumpy*....


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 28, 2014)

Cor, that's annoying. I just found out there is no refresh button in windows 7. So now I presume I will have to navigate away from the current page then come back to it. Also expect spelling mistakes because I have not got a spell checker installed yet.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 28, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Cor, that's annoying. I just found out there is no refresh button in windows 7. So now I presume I will have to navigate away from the current page then come back to it. Also expect spelling mistakes because I have not got a spell checker installed yet.



F5 or right click on your desktop and scroll down to refresh on the pop up menu.  
Spell check?  Office or browser?


----------



## Darkwind (Jul 28, 2014)

BluesMistress said:


> Have a Fabulous Week ~~



Sometimes, all it takes is a little energy...



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jp_LWLrhAEU"]Panda Ross - THE X FACTOR USA 2012 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 28, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Cor, that's annoying. I just found out there is no refresh button in windows 7. So now I presume I will have to navigate away from the current page then come back to it. Also expect spelling mistakes because I have not got a spell checker installed yet.
> ...



Hi, thanks. I need a browser spellchecker.


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 28, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Cor, that's annoying. I just found out there is no refresh button in windows 7. So now I presume I will have to navigate away from the current page then come back to it. Also expect spelling mistakes because I have not got a spell checker installed yet.



Use Firefox. Spellcheck comes standard (even though they use a Canadian dictionary).  I'm constantly having to correct that faulty Canadian English.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 28, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> I've been considering upgrading to a military style cell phone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why?  The pin is still in.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 28, 2014)

Cannot connect to internet...Error code 651

Network adapter driver not found.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 28, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Depending on which browser you're using the spell check setting is going to be in the tools/options (settings) on the browser itself.  I don't use Internet Explorer so I have no idea where that setting is off hand but a quick Google search yields:

Internet Explorer 10 (IE10) Spelling Correction - Enable or Disable - Windows 7 Help Forums


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 28, 2014)

Windows are in and I'm poor again........

But as normal the installers did an excellent job.....

And now that all of the 114 year old windows have been replaced by new double hung double pane windows with that Low e gas stuff,  My gas and electric bills should reflect it....

Plus it added plenty value to the house, I hope....


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 28, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Cor, that's annoying. I just found out there is no refresh button in windows 7. So now I presume I will have to navigate away from the current page then come back to it. Also expect spelling mistakes because I have not got a spell checker installed yet.
> ...



I have had enough problems in the past using an American spellchecker. I tend to forget how to spell the English words.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 28, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Cannot connect to internet...Error code 651
> 
> Network adapter driver not found.



Win 7?
Sometimes it drops the signal and doesn't auto-refresh.  Click on your signal strength icon in the Task Bar, it will usually refresh when this is done.  If not click on your network connection in the pop up, disconnect then click connect again.  If that doesn't work reset your router (turn off for 45 seconds then power back on.)
Upgrade your drivers.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 28, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



All browsers should have a setting for language as well as the Windows operating system itself.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 28, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Windows are in and I'm poor again........
> 
> But as normal the installers did an excellent job.....
> 
> ...


Windows and doors make all the difference in energy savings and curb appeal.

When they gave me the keys to the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate 24 years ago, the very first thing I did was call Pella to talk about replacement windows.  There are a total of eight windows in Pimplebutt.  I had six of them replaced within the first year and the two bay windows in the living room the year after that.  Then came the kitchen remodel, the HVAC system replacement, the 200 amp electrical service upgrade, then the bathroom remodel, after that came refinishing the hardwood floors and the living room renovation with a new fireplace and gas log insert.  Soon it was time to replace the asphalt shingle roof with a standing seam steel one and then the crew came and ripped off the old front porch and retaining wall in the driveway.  After they were replaced, I went to work on the master bedroom.

Home ownership!  A blessing and a curse on the wallet.  But, 24 years later, I finally have the home I was shopping for back in the spring of 1990.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 28, 2014)

Windows?  What are those?


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 28, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Windows?  What are those?



little things that pop up on the top bar of my computer screen


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 28, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Cannot connect to internet...Error code 651
> ...



The dreaded 8 series Ringel.  Upgrade your drivers on the internet!  Oh. wait...
Hey, you can have Acer do it since its new.  Yep just get on the internet...


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 28, 2014)

Only thing worse than a miserable Monday...







...is waking up with a cold on a Monday!

Achoo!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 28, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



That's what ya get for buying an Acer........ 
Here's what ya have to do.  Go to Device Manager, locate the network adapter, right click and select "Properties".  Find the device ID.  
Now ya have to get on a computer with a working internet connection, go to the Acer drivers site or the network adapter site, download the drivers for that ID onto a thumb drive.  Move the thumb drive to the new computer and load the drivers from there.

Or you can simply get an ethernet cable, hook up to your router and then download the wireless drivers or have Acer do it for you. 

(I'd go with the second option but then again I always have ethernet cables handy.)


----------



## Jughead (Jul 28, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Only thing worse than a miserable Monday...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 28, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Only thing worse than a miserable Monday...
> ...



You KNEW I would notice that!

This will get repped!!!





And omg, it wasn't even about food...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 28, 2014)

Rain is going to start soon, yeah.

Good deal.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 28, 2014)

So, the first vacation day with my sweet little daughter has now come to an end. 22 more days to go. I wish was more like 22 million.

She came to me more than one inch taller than when I saw her at the end of last month and my, oh my, that kid is developing long legs.  Yepp, Papa is going to need to buy a shotgun, I see.

She brought me a gift from Spain: a keychain with a Salamander as a lucky charm. Now you all know something about me that no one knows in USMB: I like Salamanders and I like to collect them as things like pics, doodads and knick-knacks, and now, as a key-chain.

For the first time, I suggest that my daughter go into the kitchen and get everything ready to fix lunch (which is often the main meal in Castle Statistikhengst), and she was all fire and flame to do it.

Then we went swimming and for the first time, she WANTED to do laps. Thank you, thank you all my german friends who kept telling me to just be patient and let her decide at her own pace how to deal with water. She now dives deep underwater to pick up objects from the bottom and can tread water well. I was going to sign her up for a week long extra swimming course, but based on what I saw today, that won't be necessary. We will surely go swimming at least 10 more times this vacation.

When we got home, I explained to her that 15 minutes of reading time is now part of the vacation program. I grabbed a book, sat next to her on the couch and simply started to read (a Star Trek novel). A couple of minutes later, she came back with a book in English (Miffy goes to School) and started reading. The evening ended with a roaring Barbie Film, because we all know that's what Daddy dudes just love to watch. 

What an absolute joy. Tomorrow we are going to a small amusement attraction (the Germans call it a KIRMES) in a city called Düren. Looks like it will be fun.  Tomorrow is therefore cotton candy day.

Trips are planned for Legoland, Phantasialand, Disney-Paris, a number of huge indoor/outdoor playgrounds, one camping overnighter to a planetary observatorium so that she can look through a huge telescope.  And some new friends are supposed to visit us. 
   [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION] 

and with that, I am now off to bed... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz................ no energy to argue politics with people today.....powered out...... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...........


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 28, 2014)

Rain is going to start soon, yeah.

Good deal.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 28, 2014)

Save, check your laptop.  Look for buttons on or around your keyboard that might have a Wifi symbol on them, sometimes they're on the F keys.  Make sure it's on.  Sometimes there are Wifi on/off switches on the side or back of the laptop.  Also, just found out there is an Airplane Mode built in to 8.  Bring up your Charms Box, (hover the curser in the lower right corner), select search and type in Airplane Mode.  click on Airplane Mode and make sure airplane mode is "off" and Wifi is "on".


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 28, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Rain is going to start soon, yeah.
> 
> Good deal.



I just had a tornado warning (and we saw a small tornado) right here in Denver (south and east of downtown).  Heavy rains as well.


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 28, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



LOL. Olde English isn't English (anymore).  Haha


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 28, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Windows are in and I'm poor again........
> 
> But as normal the installers did an excellent job.....
> 
> ...



I can feel your pain.  Several years ago, we remodeled our home - well both of our homes - we have two houses side by side.  At the time, one was a rental.  Anyway, we replaced 21 windows in the house we live in and 14 in the south house.  Then we resided both houses and put on new roofs for each.  In the house we live in we added a wrap-around back porch with a roof over it and then remodeled the kitchen, downstairs bathroom and the upstairs bathroom.  Because of it, we still eat hot dogs twice a week and skip breakfast one day a week.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 28, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Rain is going to start soon, yeah.
> ...



Wow.  Keep a weather eye out.  Sometimes those mountain twisters can be more dangerous than the big ones on the plains because they're harder to see on radar and your local weather guys aren't used to looking for them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 28, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Hope by now you've found a solution to your problem.  Comcast/Xfinity is an uncommonly reliable internet provider but sometimes they have a blip and our internet (and sometimes other services) is out for a bit.  So I call the number, answer the option that the question is regarding our internet being out, and then have to listen to interminable suggestions of what I can find out on their website. . . .HELLO. . . .  

It's a good thing I'm on the phone because I really would be tempted to throw something otherwise. . . .


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 28, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



On one of my computers I have a picture from 2013 of two funnels that tried to start just a couple miles from my parents house.

Tornadoes are not rare on the high plains but are more common in eastern Colorado.  They can also occur fairly frequently up in the mountains.  Don't know about Denver but in the Springs the weather people are quite aware of them.


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jul 28, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



For once, I actually get a sex joke. Wow. Maybe Band has been doing me good...


----------



## Mertex (Jul 28, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Rain is going to start soon, yeah.
> 
> Good deal.




One can only hope......


----------



## Mertex (Jul 28, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> So, the first vacation day with my sweet little daughter has now come to an end. 22 more days to go. I wish was more like 22 million.
> 
> She came to me more than one inch taller than when I saw her at the end of last month and my, oh my, that kid is developing long legs.  Yepp, Papa is going to need to buy a shotgun, I see.
> 
> ...




What a wonderful vacation you seem to be having.  Be sure to take lots of pictures and save them.....it won't be long before you are looking at them and wondering where the time went....enjoy your little princess, she seems to be a very fortunate little girl to have such a loving dad, and I'm sure mom, too.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 28, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Rain is going to start soon, yeah.
> ...




Yeah, everyone seems to be getting rain except us.....bummer.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jul 28, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> So, the first vacation day with my sweet little daughter has now come to an end. 22 more days to go. I wish was more like 22 million.
> 
> She came to me more than one inch taller than when I saw her at the end of last month and my, oh my, that kid is developing long legs.  Yepp, Papa is going to need to buy a shotgun, I see.
> 
> ...



Watch those new friends and keep an eye on your silverware. [MENTION=46168]Statistikhengst[/MENTION] [MENTION=15726]Hossfly[/MENTION]


----------



## Pogo (Jul 28, 2014)

After getting repped for my berries (why does that sound dirty?) Meister and I started talking currant events (  ) and he mentioned huckleberry picking.  That made me think of my favorite hiking spot down the Blue Ridge Parkway (lots of huckleberries there) and since I've done about all the chainsaw work I had but still needed some exercise (and so did the MINI), I jumped in the latter and went there.  I was keen to do the hike with my new reduced weight.

Attached is the view from up there.  It's not nearly Ringel's level -- about maybe 6000 feet -- but always a majestic view.  Unusually windy up there today too.  When I left the house I had 72° and by the time I got to the turnout for the hike it was in the 50s.

Not a lot of huckleberries though; they're still maturing.  Will have to revisit in August.  For those unfamiliar, they're like blueberries but smaller and much more flavorful.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 28, 2014)

The wife told me last night she hates her new laptop.  Not that it's Win 8, she hates the keyboard and the touchpad so she's back to using the old Dell for now.  I'll take her to Beast Buy and have her try out different laptops to find one she likes.  
Looks like I now have a new laptop.........  Good thing I waited to buy one for me.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 28, 2014)

I just looked at the time, it read 7:11.......  Now what was it I needed at the store?


----------



## Pogo (Jul 28, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> I just looked at the time, it read 7:11.......  Now what was it I needed at the store?














j/k


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 28, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I just looked at the time, it read 7:11.......  Now what was it I needed at the store?
> ...



Whatever floats your boat.......... 

I was thinking some of the more classy items like stuffed Doritos, 1/2 pound (2 day old) dogs, a slice of pizza and some heart attack causing energy drink.

On second thought I'll pass, had heart attack fried chicken for lunch........


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 28, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I had trouble getting into the CS tonight...every place else on the site was easy access.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 28, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



Haven't you heard?


----------



## Sherry (Jul 28, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



What?? You were bracing yourself against the door trying to keep me out??


----------



## Mertex (Jul 28, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



Oh, uh, maybe it's not a grandbaby....I don't know what a grandbabby is....


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 28, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



A grand babby is a very, very large babby.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 28, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



It used to be "out in the country" when we first moved...then there was a invasion lol - but most of the homes in our subdivision have 1 1/2 to 3 acres or more.  The neighbors are not close enough that you can hear them, which is good, unless they're having a party and decide to get amps for their music.....


----------



## Mertex (Jul 28, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...





My tomato plants look like they would like to peter out, but they are still producing, although not the big beautiful tomatoes I got in  June and early July...I'm only getting enough to be able to use within a couple of days, so I'm not overwhelmed with them like I was in June.  I was able to freeze a lot of them, and make a lot of salsa....it's the best when made fresh.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 28, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



No, I don't trust the weatherman....but sometimes he says what you want to hear and you really want him to be right.....


----------



## Pogo (Jul 28, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



Mine are coming along at a pace I would have to call "glacial".  I can't get near more than one at a time, so far.  Of course, I only have four plants.

But I'll trade ya some blackberries.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 28, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



I've found the really good ones have been in the area they report on for many years and have learned the local weather patterns and tend to get "it right" more often than not.  They also are the first ones to admit meteorology is anything but an exact science and that weather can change at a moments notice.  Meteorologists rely on computer models based on known phenomenon and current trends to make predictions.  Again the good ones know these models only have specific percentages of being correct and that those percentages drop exponentially just a few days out from the model conclusions.
Plus the really, really good ones don't take themselves too seriously.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 28, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



I'll trade ya a crop of weeds for some blackberries...........


----------



## Pogo (Jul 28, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Did I mention what the only thing I have more than blackberries is?


----------



## Mertex (Jul 29, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




I planted 4 eggplant plants and they have been very prolific.  I'm the only one that likes eggplant....so I'm having to eat one every day......and still, many will have to go into the compost bin.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 29, 2014)

Yikes, I didn't realize it was so late.....so

*GOODNIGHT......*


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 29, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I love eggplant!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 29, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



How about a crop of horseradish?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 29, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



I could never do that, you're my hero..


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 29, 2014)

Good morning, everyone, and a happy Tuesday to you!

The *Ordinary people drinking coffee* series continues.



*Persons No. 1*


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 29, 2014)

*Person No. 2:*









From:


Why is Coffee Good For You? Here Are 7 Reasons


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 29, 2014)

And, today's coffee funnies:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 29, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > So, the first vacation day with my sweet little daughter has now come to an end. 22 more days to go. I wish was more like 22 million.
> ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 29, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




I love horseradish! It's the best stuff to put on steak!


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 29, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



What type of weed do you grow?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 29, 2014)

Good morning, everybody.  Up early this morning.  Woke up at 0500 and couldn't go back to sleep so I got up.  Mrs. BBD will be going down to the church to quilt today.  The crew is coming over to cut the grass this afternoon.  Not really a lot going on.  Maybe later this afternoon, Taco and I will play a game of Rummy.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 29, 2014)

Good up just before six.

Going for a walk in a minute.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 29, 2014)

Three-Year-Old Drummer Plays With Philharmonic Orchestra

[ame=http://youtu.be/O4Girrb66lY]??????????? ? ?????????? ??????? ????????? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jughead (Jul 29, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


That's a crying shame, it saddens me to see food go to waste ... 

Eggplant is a unique food in that if you haven't eaten it before, you may or may not like it depending on how it's cooked. If you bread it and deep fry the eggplant, it's quite good. Same for eggplant parmigiana. You can make eggplant parmigiana without frying the eggplant, just dip the peeled and sliced eggplant in egg and then Italian bread crumbs, and then bake it at 350F for 5 minutes. Then dip each eggplant slice in tomato sauce, place in baking dish and add shredded mozzarella, and grated parmesan cheese on top of each layer. Bake for 35 minutes at 350F.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 29, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Not to mention on prime rib, or roast beef sandwiches...

One of my favorite sandwich places is Schlotzsky's. They have so many varieties of sandwiches, and they also have tiny packets of spicy horseradish mayo that you can add to your sandwich. I usually have the Santa Fe chicken sandwich, but I add generous amounts of the horseradish mayo to the sandwich. It gives the sandwich extra flavor, and added kick...a lot of added kick. You are literally sweating when eating that stuff, and this is inside an air conditioned building...


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 29, 2014)

How come no one is talking about a big cabbage crop?


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 29, 2014)

Mayo, taco sauce, cayenne pepper and horseradish in proper proportion on an onion ring!


----------



## Jughead (Jul 29, 2014)

Morning folks! Today is National Chicken Wing Day. I know one place (a familiar place ... ) that is offering All-U-Can-Eat wings just for today at $12.99. At that price, it's a steal. I know where I'm having lunch today...


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Jughead (Jul 29, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Mayo, taco sauce, cayenne pepper and horseradish in proper proportion on an onion ring!


That sounds good. Would also like to try that on a blooming onion. It's an appetizer that you get at places like The Outback. They provide a sauce, but I'll bet your spicy horseradish mayo with taco sauce and cayenne pepper would be better...


----------



## R.D. (Jul 29, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Morning folks! Today is National Chicken Wing Day. I know one place (a familiar place ... ) that is offering All-U-Can-Eat wings just for today at $12.99. At that price, it's a steal. I know where I'm having lunch today...



Life is good.  In my area there is a place that has chicken wing specials every Tuesday.  Now I _have_ to go


----------



## Pogo (Jul 29, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Morning folks! Today is National Chicken Wing Day. I know one place (a familiar place ... ) that is offering All-U-Can-Eat wings just for today at $12.99. At that price, it's a steal. I know where I'm having lunch today...




Jugs I swear you make these things up... hey when is national Eggplant Parmesean day?  Soon I hope.

Have to admit I've never ever understood the whole wing thing.  Out of all the parts of a chicken, centering on the smallest, scrawniest, boniest, least-meatiest piece makes no sense when you've got luscious legs... breasts... thighs... what happens to all the remaining parts while we obsess over wings anyway?  Is there some alternate universe where they have leg days and breast days with what we don't use?

I dunno, it's like when they tried to market "thin crust pizza" -- as if less food for the same price is more attractive.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 29, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Morning folks! Today is National Chicken Wing Day. I know one place (a familiar place ... ) that is offering All-U-Can-Eat wings just for today at $12.99. At that price, it's a steal. I know where I'm having lunch today...




*Food, glorious food!!*


----------



## Jughead (Jul 29, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > So, the first vacation day with my sweet little daughter has now come to an end. 22 more days to go. I wish was more like 22 million.
> ...



Not to mention the icebox!


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 29, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



i have the same thing with my zuchinni.  i have 3 plants and get about 4 squash per day.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 29, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


The zuchinni flowers are also edible. You can create a simple stuffing with egg, ham, and bread crumbs. They are quite good when stuffed and fried.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 29, 2014)

Jughead said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Mayo, taco sauce, cayenne pepper and horseradish in proper proportion on an onion ring!
> ...



Actually the same.  Hint.  Hint.  Nudge.  Nudge.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 29, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Morning folks! Today is National Chicken Wing Day. I know one place (a familiar place ... ) that is offering All-U-Can-Eat wings just for today at $12.99. At that price, it's a steal. I know where I'm having lunch today...
> ...



I do prefer the thighs myself. As far as thin crust pizza goes I am a fan of crispy over doughy.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 29, 2014)

I planted chocolate aguga for a customer years ago.  Far as I know, they never got chocolate.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 29, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Pop was a great gardener.  He would put in 48 tomato plants (24 staked, 24 caged), rows of green beans, bell peppers, cabbages, onions (both green and sweet), potatoes (new/red) and squash.  This meant Mom would then be chained to the stove covered with pots of boiling water and glass Mason jars until her hair looked more like a helmet as she sweated it out.  Our pantry was stocked every Autumn.

One year Pop put in his cabbages and Brussels Sprouts.  A mistake at the feed store gave us 48 Brussels Sprouts plants instead of 24 cabbages and two dozen Brussels Sprouts.  I share a dislike of Brussels Sprouts with my brother.  There were many un used freezer bags of Sprouts that year.

As for me, everything I plant is strictly for show.  The lawn at the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate is about the size of a magazine and therefore too small for a vegetable garden.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 29, 2014)

Are they really chicken breasts?  Shouldn't it be chicken chest?


----------



## Jughead (Jul 29, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Morning folks! Today is National Chicken Wing Day. I know one place (a familiar place ... ) that is offering All-U-Can-Eat wings just for today at $12.99. At that price, it's a steal. I know where I'm having lunch today...
> ...


Unfortunately there is no Eggplant Parmesan Day, but there is a National Eggplant Day. It falls on September 25...

As for the All-U-Can-Eat chicken wings for $12.99, it's a steal of a deal, and here's the place that's offering this one time deal ...

All U Can Eat Wings $12.99 Only On National Chicken Wing Day

I always have the breaded wings with 911 sauce ...


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 29, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Ummm, I love all veggies, except carrots. I will eat them raw but not cooked. ( cooking brings out the sweet flavor of them and I only like sweet-tasting foods in desserts ) 

I love eggplant too, Mertex. I like it sliced, dipped in egg, then dipped and coated in crispy cracker or bread crumbs and pan sauteed in butter. ( back in the day ) 

I LOVE all squash and zucchini, and enjoy those with garlic salt and butter after slicing it fairly thick and boiling in a small amount of water, until they are al dente. Sometimes I like to sprinkle Parmesan cheese on all the above. So many ways to prepare these great nutritious foods. 

Cruciferous veggies, I also LOVE.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 29, 2014)

Morning !
Everyone have a wonderful Tuesday!


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 29, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Three-Year-Old Drummer Plays With Philharmonic Orchestra
> 
> ??????????? ? ?????????? ??????? ????????? - YouTube



OMGosh, that was PRICELESS.   I am grinning from ear to ear. What a boy. What a video. What a performance and what fun!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 29, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Morning folks! Today is National Chicken Wing Day. I know one place (a familiar place ... ) that is offering All-U-Can-Eat wings just for today at $12.99. At that price, it's a steal. I know where I'm having lunch today...



I will never order wings at a restaurant, I refuse to pay that much money for something that costs that little to make.  Also the main reason I never order appetizers unless their doing a half price, then you're almost getting your moneys worth........


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 29, 2014)

Good morning all.  I was just getting ready to sit down to the computer and sign off with the vigil list when we lost power last night.  Not knowing how long it would be I just went to bed.  There had been no changes from the night before.

As for chicken wings, we prefer them as the most flavorful part of the chicken so we buy them a lot--either the little peg legs or the whole wings.  And I usually either bread and fry them or bar-b-que them but we never buy them.  Just make our own.

A little light rain over night and a chance for more today.  And we are enjoying cooler weather in the mid to upper 80's which quite pleasant for this time of year.

Hombre is scheduled for another surgery tomorrow so I'm trying to get two days of chores done today.  He's certainly not looking forward to it, but this cancer is a teensy little one that they caught right away so hopefully it won't take much to deal with it.  But it will require most of the day at the surgery clinic.

So everybody have a great Tuesday for now.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 29, 2014)

On this day in history July 29. . . 

In 1981  Charles, Prince of Wales, and Lady Diana Spencer were married at St. Paul's Cathedral in London.  It was the most famous and most watched wedding in all of history with a worldwide television audience of an estimated 1 billion people.  Needless to say, it was an event of which story books are written but as we all know did not result in happily ever after or have a story book ending.  We will hope a much happier life for William and Kate.






Also on this day in 1987  British Prime Minister Margaret Thatcher and President of France François Mitterrand sign the agreement to build the Eurotunnel under the English Channel or as affectionately known, the 'Chunnel'.  Construction would not begin until 1988 and it would be completed on time in October 1990.  It was an amazing engineering feat culminating a vision that had actually been on the drawing boards over the years since 1802.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 29, 2014)

I wonder if I ever told you the story of how I wound up in a Puerto Rican hospital?  It was only one night, for observation, but it was a different experience than what I anticipated.

I had a project at the Naval Air Station Roosevelt Roads in lovely Cieba, Puerto Rico.  I was there for 18 months.  My job was to find out why the three waste water (sewage treatment plants) were treating 5 million gallons a day between them on sunny days and 12.5 million gallons on rainy days.  There must have been a leak or two that let in all that rain water.  It's expensive to treat 5 million gallons daily, let alone treat rainfall too, especially in a rainy climate like the northern Caribbean. 

So, I went to work to find the problems.  Every day I video taped sewer lines looking for cracks and root infestation.  I inspected manholes for leaks.  I assessed the pavement to assure the run off from the roads and streets did not guide excess water into the systems.  And yes, my Ohio bound friends and colleagues thought I was off to some exotic place living la vida loco and luxuriating in the bright lights and glamor of sunny Puerto Rico.

The United States Navy owns the base.  I have all the respect in the world for the sailors and officers and Marines stationed there.  But the Navy itself is a notoriously bad land lord.  The Navy uses every square inch of the massive base, until they don't.  And when the Navy is finished, they just walk away.

The Navy walked away from one area that uses up about 3/4 square miles of the base back after VE Day in 1945.  The foundations of the buildings used in that era were still intact, but little else.  The vacant buildings were being taken over by the tropical jungle.  This meant that floor drains and sewer connections were out in the open, sucking up rainfall and channeling it into the sewer system.  I thought that I found the Machu Piccu   of sewer infiltration!  As I looked around this long lost area of Navy buildings built to defend the Panama Canal, I noted every inlet I could see.  But it was the uncovered manhole I could not see that landed me in sick bay.  

I had a native Puerto Rican with me to act as scribe and jungle guide.  The only common language between us was baseball and we exchanged line ups from our favorite MLB teams.  I was reciting the Pirates starting line up from their World Championship season of 1979.  As I recalled Al Oliver, I looked over my shoulder and took one too many steps.  It was just how Wile E. Coyote planned it for the roadrunner.  The manhole cover had been off since the Eisenhower administration and the jungle had covered it with palm fronds.  One too many steps and down goes Nosmo!

I fell forward and caught the concrete lip of the manhole with my rib cage.  Not able to secure a grip with my side, I slid down into the manhole, six and a half feet deep.  And that's where the Navy EMS crew found me 45 minutes later.  My Puerto Rican guide assured me he would be right back with help, or he was reciting the Atlanta Braves 1988 starting line up, I could not be sure.

Those horse collar lifting apparatuses used by the Coast Guard and Navy rescue crews are effective and quick whenever they rescue folks without broken ribs.  I can tell you that the horse collar gizmo can be regarded as a means of torture should you have a broken rib cage when used properly.

But, out I came, bruised, battered and sore.  Off to the hospital for x-rays confirming what I already knew, I had three ribs broken and a lump on the back of my noggin that concerned the hospital staff.  The next day, I was released and told by EVERYONE from the medicos at the hospital to my boss in Pittsburgh to take it easy for a couple days.  There was a hammock near my apartment there and a guy selling iced cold cocoanuts to which rum could be added easily.  I took everyone's advice and stayed put.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 29, 2014)

Chicken - yum.  The wings and legs are my favorite parts.  The rest is just chicken.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 29, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> I wonder if I ever told you the story of how I wound up in a Puerto Rican hospital?  It was only one night, for observation, but it was a different experience than what I anticipated.
> 
> I had a project at the Naval Air Station Roosevelt Roads in lovely Cieba, Puerto Rico.  I was there for 18 months.  My job was to find out why the three waste water (sewage treatment plants) were treating 5 million gallons a day between them on sunny days and 12.5 million gallons on rainy days.  There must have been a leak or two that let in all that rain water.  It's expensive to treat 5 million gallons daily, let alone treat rainfall too, especially in a rainy climate like the northern Caribbean.
> 
> ...



But, but, but...you left out the most important part of all! 

Did you fix the leak?


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 29, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if I ever told you the story of how I wound up in a Puerto Rican hospital?  It was only one night, for observation, but it was a different experience than what I anticipated.
> ...


I brought a subcontractor down from Pennsylvania.  they had a couple of grout trucks to seal the pipes from the inside and a crew to raise manhole covers on the streets.  The Seabees cleared the roadway leading to 'Machu Piccu' and then proceeded to bull doze every scrap of rotted wood and rusty metal from the area.  

When all the shouting stopped, the three waste water treatment plants were working on sewage only!  The variation in flow on rainy days fell from 7.5 million gallons a day to under 500,000!  Although that still sounds like a lot of leakage, it is below the acceptable limits for inflow/infiltration over an area that large.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 29, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> I wonder if I ever told you the story of how I wound up in a Puerto Rican hospital?  It was only one night, for observation, but it was a different experience than what I anticipated.
> 
> I had a project at the Naval Air Station Roosevelt Roads in lovely Cieba, Puerto Rico.  I was there for 18 months.  My job was to find out why the three waste water (sewage treatment plants) were treating 5 million gallons a day between them on sunny days and 12.5 million gallons on rainy days.  There must have been a leak or two that let in all that rain water.  It's expensive to treat 5 million gallons daily, let alone treat rainfall too, especially in a rainy climate like the northern Caribbean.
> 
> ...



Good 'ole Roosevelt Roads...  Been there, done that.  I have pulled into that place many times when I was in the Navy.  The last time I was the Chief Hospital Corpsman on a FF and a crew member had fallen down a ladder onboard the ship just hours before we were due to pull into there for a brief port call.  He broke his leg.  So, when the ship pulled up to the pier, there was an ambulance waiting and we took him over to the hospital.  Poor guy got back to the States before we did.  Roosevelt Roads is a great duty station except during hurricane season.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 29, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-w-mWhIWEM#ws]That's A Moron - Parody of Dean Martin "That's Amore" by Al Mahan - YouTube[/ame]


very funny


----------



## Darkwind (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 29, 2014)

Darkwind said:


>


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 29, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if I ever told you the story of how I wound up in a Puerto Rican hospital?  It was only one night, for observation, but it was a different experience than what I anticipated.
> ...


I have a couple questions, BBD.  First, what's an FF?  Second, was the whorehouse a block from the North Gate still in operation?   Third, have you ever golfed Roosevelt Roads?  And finally, I've been to Hampton Roads and Roosevelt Roads but I still don't know why such ocean front bases are called "Roads"?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 29, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Probably because it was commonplace to call sea routes "sea roads" in the days of sailing ships. We still use the term "shipping lanes" today.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 29, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



A FF is a small Navy war ship about the same size as a destroyer.  Can't say about the whorehouse...  never been off base at Roosevelt Roads.  They had enough cold beer to keep me happy on base.  Sorry, don't play golf.  The only thing worse than playing golf, in my mind, would be to play soccer.  Don't know why places are named "Roads" such as Hampton Roads and Roosevelt Roads.  However, I was raised in Suffolk, VA not very far away from Hampton Roads and know the area well - well, 30 years ago I knew Hampton well.  I'm sure there have been many changes.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 29, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


Thanks for the information.  But playing golf and playing soccer are two polar opposites.  To play soccer, as I understand it, one must run and run a lot.  Golf, on the other hand, is thought of as a 'sport'.  But any sport you can catch a smoke and down a cold one during the actual 'play', ain't much of a sport.  Like bowling or horseshoes, golf is a leisurely pastime.  Soccer is effort.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 29, 2014)

Yup, FF is the post-1975 class code for a Frigate.

As old as BBD is he was probably on one of these first........


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 29, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



The original name was Southamptons Roadstead, named after The Earl of Southampton.  

Roadstead is old English for 'protected harbor'.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 29, 2014)

Okay, this is genius.  Absolute genius:






BUT. . . .

Hombre and I spent quite a few years doing safety inspections in all manner of settings and we recommended hand holds and hand rails on indoor and out door steps and step ups again and again and again.  And they still aren't listening to us.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 29, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay, this is genius.  Absolute genius:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's funny when I'm going up or down stairs, I only touch lightly on handrails but when there aren't any handrails, I feel much less safe and out of balance.  It gets in your head when they aren't there.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jul 29, 2014)

[MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION]  Mama...have you heard from Becki?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 29, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Morning folks! Today is National Chicken Wing Day. I know one place (a familiar place ... ) that is offering All-U-Can-Eat wings just for today at $12.99. At that price, it's a steal. I know where I'm having lunch today...
> ...




*Yesssss....*


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 29, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> On this day in history July 29. . .
> 
> In 1981  Charles, Prince of Wales, and Lady Diana Spencer were married at St. Paul's Cathedral in London.  It was the most famous and most watched wedding in all of history with a worldwide television audience of an estimated 1 billion people.  Needless to say, it was an event of which story books are written but as we all know did not result in happily ever after or have a story book ending.  We will hope a much happier life for William and Kate.
> 
> ...




I have travelled through the Chunnel via train on a number of occasions. Weird feeling knowing how much water is around you when you are going through that thing...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 29, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay, this is genius.  Absolute genius:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




My grandparents in Middletown, OH, has a staircase set up pretty much identical to that, without a railing, until my grandma fell once. And then a railing was attached. The wood was a different color, but there were drawers built into it, just as pictured here.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 29, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Believe it or not I hadn't seen either of these posts when I asked when Eggplant Parm day is -- it just happens to be my favoritest meal in the world -- as long as it's baked, never fried.  Fried is common and cheap, but when they take the time to bake -- mamamia, nothing like it.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 29, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



You have an eggplant glut??! 

(/goes to GPS, enters "San Antonio")

One thing you could do is make a slew of Eggplant Parm and then freeze it.

Until I get there...


----------



## Pogo (Jul 29, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Grin grin, wink wink, say n'more...

Did you know Python got together and did one last hurrah, just a week ago?  The whole thing here.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 29, 2014)

Just had a major monsoon t-storm come through, streets temporarily turned into rivers.  It's cleared off for now but we have flash flood warnings in place till tomorrow afternoon with more storms expected.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 29, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay, this is genius.  Absolute genius:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's shaker style under stair storage.

This is the typical colonial under stair storage set up:


----------



## Pogo (Jul 29, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> >



Russians!?


----------



## Pogo (Jul 29, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > On this day in history July 29. . .
> ...



How long does that take, country to country?

I've only done it by ferry.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 29, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Got on a TGV in Münster, switched trains in Amsterdam, ended up on the other side.

The ride itself is not all that long once you hit the chunnel and it is a straight line.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 29, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> [MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION]  Mama...have you heard from Becki?



No.  She hasn't posted anywhere in days and days and I am becoming seriously concerned.


----------



## Darkwind (Jul 29, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...


I think they are Russian Blues....


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 29, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



we had a Russian blue when I was growing up.   it was the coolest looking cat


----------



## Sherry (Jul 29, 2014)

[MENTION=45104]WelfareQueen[/MENTION]

A special cup for you, my friend.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 29, 2014)

Sherry said:


> [MENTION=45104]WelfareQueen[/MENTION]
> 
> A special cup for you, my friend.




I am being mocked and it's not fair.    I had a one night stand in College (it was terrible) and the chick has this song on auto-rewind for what seemed like hours.  

Now tell me....would this get anybody's mojo going?  Seriously?????


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 29, 2014)

Just had another batch of heavy t-storms move through.  Good we need the rain, bad we don't need the flooding, good no fire danger.....


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes, those are Russian Blues.

freedombecki wouldn't be gone this long without a good reason.  Thinking good thoughts and wishing her strength and a calm mind to meet any challenge.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 29, 2014)

Maybe I missed it, but a former Coffee Shopper has passed, Saltshaker.  Been awhile since he posted here.  May a crown be yours now kind sir.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 29, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Mr. Mertex makes fun of me when we go to an Italian Restaurant and I order the Eggplant Parmigiana.....but, some places fix it really good.  Carinos does a pretty good job....better than Olive Garden's.

I first came across fried eggplant in a Restaurant in DC.  I thought they were potato wedges, but so glad I tried them.  They've been in my diet ever since.....not the fried ones, they are too much trouble to fix, but I love them sliced, brushed with Olive Oil and grilled or roasted in the oven.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 29, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Maybe I missed it, but a former Coffee Shopper has passed, Saltshaker.  Been awhile since he posted here.  May a crown be yours now kind sir.



He had the Jack Crabb avi.  Have not seen him post in a long time.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 29, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...




Beautiful.....


----------



## Jughead (Jul 29, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...


Olive Garden is more of a fast food Italian restaurant. I find Macaroni Grill is tops for Italian restaurants. They make an outstanding Eggplant Parmesan ...


----------



## Mertex (Jul 29, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




I like Macaroni Grill's too, but when I go there, I have to order the Chicken Scalloppini...
it is to die for...


----------



## Noomi (Jul 30, 2014)

I have a cold four days before tournament! Go away evil cold!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 30, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheilas friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Beckis hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and friend Tracy,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Stat's aunt,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, and Becki.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.   This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 30, 2014)

Night Mama Fox!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



That looks like the results of an upset stomach........  Just sayin'........


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 30, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I find most of the "Italian" chains to be mediocre at best and Macaroni Grill to be way too expensive for the quality and quantity of food they serve.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 30, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



I agree.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 30, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



Really.  Are we sure it isn't made of rubber and sold in a prank store?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 30, 2014)

Good morning, everyone, and a happy Hump-Day to you!

The *Ordinary people drinking coffee* series continues.



*Person No. 1:*


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 30, 2014)

*Person No. 2:*


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 30, 2014)

And today's coffee funnies:









The life of a gamer drinking coffee:


----------



## Noomi (Jul 30, 2014)

Evening Stat!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 30, 2014)

Today is day three of vacation with my little one. Yesterday, it stormed like crazy and so little Miss Statalina said in honor of the rain that she wanted to go into SeaLife Aquarium (which we just visited last month). The real reason for her desire to go was obviously a certain stuffed animal in the gift shop that she wanted last time.... and so we went and just had a ball. And she got her stuffed animal, which then 'slept' in her bed with her last night.

Then, since she has sprouted more than one inch in the 4 weeks I didn't see her, it was time to go through a lot of clothing to see what still fits.  Oh, my, how they suddenly grow.

And then we played games for 2 hours solid. Games, games, games, games, games, games... it was fantastic. She loves every kind of "memory" game out there. And the kid is a real card shark. Never play "go fish" with a little Statalina, she will clean your clock!

And of course, the day ended with a Barbie-film, cuz we all know that burly Daddies just love Barbie. LOL.

In the middle of the night, an enormous storm hit and most of the block was without electricity, except for the part of the street closest to the train tracks. So, we got lucky.

It is still raining and so little Miss Statalina has decided that we go to an indoor playground/park/play-o-rama called Jackolino, about 10 miles away. We will pack a picnic bag and in about an hour, we are gone for at least 6 hours. She knows that soon we will be taking the big, big, big trips to places like Legoland and Phantasialand (only one half hour away) and Paris Disney (four hours away)... and so she is just delighted to get to play, play, play, play.

I just told her that before we go, we will get in our 15 minutes of reading time and before I could get the sentence out of my mouth, she was already on her way to get a book out of her room. My, how Jackalino can motivate a small kid.

Wonderful, just wonderful.

Hope you all have a great Wednesday!


-Stat


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 30, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Evening Stat!




Hi, Noomi!!!


----------



## Jughead (Jul 30, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...


In that case, I'll order the upset stomach. I've had that dish before, and pictures don't do it justice. It is real good, and literally melts in your mouth ...


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 30, 2014)

So this morning I have to go for bloodwork. Seems as though this is now a requirement every 3 months in order to have medications refilled. 

But that isn't what struck me at 6:30 am this morning. Today is Wednesday in late July and by Friday it will be August, right?

So why was the temperature outside only 57 F? 

Why are there flocks of geese acting as though Fall has arrived?

Are we about to lose a month of Summer?

This is just really weird weather that we are having right now. 

Time for another cuppa joe and then it is a matter of trying to make it through the day while this cold is only on day 3 of 7. 

/sigh


----------



## Mertex (Jul 30, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



Ewwww......not so....it is really good.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 30, 2014)

Morning all and can't believe it is Wednesday again already.  My goodness it seems like every other day is Wednesday here.

But we are on our way for the surgery so back sometime.  Thanks for the prayers, well wishes, and moral support everybody. Poor Hombre is trying to keep optimistic, but he's not succeeding really well.  It will be better after it is over I think.  Later all.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 30, 2014)

Make sure they give you grape popsicles!


----------



## Jughead (Jul 30, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Morning all and can't believe it is Wednesday again already.  My goodness it seems like every other day is Wednesday here.
> 
> But we are on our way for the surgery so back sometime.  Thanks for the prayers, well wishes, and moral support everybody. Poor Hombre is trying to keep optimistic, but he's not succeeding really well.  It will be better after it is over I think.  Later all.


Hope all goes well with the surgery, Foxfyre. My prayers are with you and Hombre for a successful surgery, and speedy recovery.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 30, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Morning all and can't believe it is Wednesday again already.  My goodness it seems like every other day is Wednesday here.



I know what you mean, I seem to be forever cleaning my teeth at bedtime. The days just flash past. To me it always seems to be Sunday, as the week just rushes past.


----------



## Chuckt (Jul 30, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Morning all and can't believe it is Wednesday again already.  My goodness it seems like every other day is Wednesday here.
> 
> But we are on our way for the surgery so back sometime.  Thanks for the prayers, well wishes, and moral support everybody. Poor Hombre is trying to keep optimistic, but he's not succeeding really well.  It will be better after it is over I think.  Later all.



Will be praying.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Pogo (Jul 30, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> So this morning I have to go for bloodwork. Seems as though this is now a requirement every 3 months in order to have medications refilled.
> 
> But that isn't what struck me at 6:30 am this morning. Today is Wednesday in late July and by Friday it will be August, right?
> 
> ...



Oh that reminds me, I had my bloodwork analyzed yesterday.  All metrics are improved, cholesterol, sugar, BP, everything.  Even though the followup was really supposed to happen in September and got mis-scheduled.  The cholesterol was I think 122 so not all the way there but definitely improved.  So we shall stay the course on the Red Yeast Rice and follow up in a year.  So apparently the RYR, or the combination of that and other things, is working.  BP 110 over 70, much more like normal for me.

Weight according to her scale was down 53 lbs. from when I walked in in the winter, but my own scale read as much as 58 (for Noomi, Dajjal, Stats and the rest of the world that's around 25 kg)

Off to the western part of the state today (or tomorrow) to help a friend rescue a disabled car...


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 30, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> So this morning I have to go for bloodwork. Seems as though this is now a requirement every 3 months in order to have medications refilled.
> 
> But that isn't what struck me at 6:30 am this morning. Today is Wednesday in late July and by Friday it will be August, right?
> 
> ...



Global warming??? 
It's 73 here in Foley, 65 years to the day since my mother gave birth to her wonderful son Ernest.
Busy busy busy! I've finished a 3rd poker table and will be adding a 3rd day with Texas Hold'em tournaments at Doc's
Saturday before last, we imported a band from Mobile called the Tommy Morse Band. The drummer (Stacy) is a sign painter/artist by day and we introduced him to a good friend and customer, Jack who is opening a pizza place a short trip from the bar.
Stacy completed Jimmy Jax front window yesterday and I thought you folks might appreciate his work.






So, if anyone is wondering what I want for my birthday, Maybe you could arrange for me to win at poker tonight.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 30, 2014)

*Happy Birthday Ernie!*


Here ya go, put some meat on dem scrawny bones:




And don't forget --- "act your age"...


----------



## Pogo (Jul 30, 2014)

It's just 55° here in Middle Appalachia, prolly hit 50 or so during the night and will prolly hit the 40s this week.  This is July, right?
Expecting several days of rain starting tomorrow.

I have my propane delivery (got a good price of $2.49/gal) and heaping stacks of firewood from all the tree chopping so --- I'm ready for the next vortex.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 30, 2014)

I thought for sure that Jug would have posted this...


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 30, 2014)

Pogo said:


> *Happy Birthday Ernie!*
> 
> 
> Here ya go, put some meat on dem scrawny bones:
> ...



How am I supposed to act? I've never been 65 before.

Baldwin County Alabama has already given me a great present. My property tax assessment is FROZEN!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 30, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


>



For some reason when I think of hump day camels don't come to mind......

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxxSIX3fmmo"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxxSIX3fmmo[/ame]

Thought I was referring to sex...... didn'tcha........


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 30, 2014)

Happy 65th Birthday Ernie!


----------



## peach174 (Jul 30, 2014)

Enjoy your Birthday Ernie!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 30, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> So this morning I have to go for bloodwork. Seems as though this is now a requirement every 3 months in order to have medications refilled.
> 
> But that isn't what struck me at 6:30 am this morning. Today is Wednesday in late July and by Friday it will be August, right?
> 
> ...



We went for a picnic on Monday to Liberty Park, and there were several dozen of what looked like Canadian geese in the big pond.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 30, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > *Happy Birthday Ernie!*
> ...



I was referring to the number of candles on the cake actually... 

Hmm 65... far as I know you're supposed to take an interest in shuffleboard, sit around on the bench in front of Wal-Mart and then go home and intone "hey you kids, get off my lawn".

I'd go with the cake.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 30, 2014)

Here is your Birthday gift Ernie

Ammo Can Poker Set


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 30, 2014)

Just something to brighten your day...


----------



## Jughead (Jul 30, 2014)

Happy 65th Birthday, Ernie!


----------



## Jughead (Jul 30, 2014)

Sherry said:


> I thought for sure that Jug would have posted this...


I must have missed it ...


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 30, 2014)

Sherry said:


> I thought for sure that Jug would have posted this...





I think that gets universal acknowledgement.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 30, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > I thought for sure that Jug would have posted this...
> ...



OMGosh....STOP this. 

Starving now, for the good stuff and it's only 9:30 am and time for two eggs or cereal.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 30, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > I thought for sure that Jug would have posted this...
> ...



Aww, I want them all. I have to hurry and grab, before Mertex sees them.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 30, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


they'd make excellent syncronized swimmers


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 30, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




So you're saying an old guy like me shouldn't be hanging out in bars 12 hours a day?
My partner Max, made me a chocolate truffle cheesecake. OMG! I'm sure it's illegal in several states.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 30, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Here is your Birthday gift Ernie
> 
> Ammo Can Poker Set



Cool!

You should see me setting up the room for poker.

The poker chips with their cases weigh over 40 pounds. The 3 tables are each about 100 lbs.

Then it's coasters, ashtrays, 2 pots of coffee and 3 dozen Krispy Kreams. It takes me about 2 hours to set everything up.
Now I'm adding Saturday to the Monday and Wednesday we already play.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 30, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...




Too late....I've got dibs on all of them.....


----------



## Mertex (Jul 30, 2014)

*Have a Happy, Ernie......*


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 30, 2014)

Hah!  Someone sent me this on Facebook.  The guy does a bunch of odd covers with various instruments :

Rob Scallon Does Death Metal On A Ukulele, Playing 'Frantic Disembowelment' By Cannibal Corpse


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 30, 2014)

Look at Ernie making it to 65!  Way to go, man!  I'm a handful of years behind you.  Reconnoiter and get back to me.  How's the view from there?


----------



## Grandma (Jul 30, 2014)

Happy birthday, Ernie!


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jul 30, 2014)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 30, 2014)

Happy birthday, Ernie.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 30, 2014)

Well, I spent practically the entire day with little Princess Statalina at an indoor playground called Jackalino and the good news is, I didn't suffer a heart attack. 

Keeping up with little kids for 6 hours straight in that kind of environment is a little like running 26 miles...

And of course, Papa did every parcourse with little Miss Statalina.

Ok, so today I realized that 50 is definitely not the new 20.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 30, 2014)

We're home, in good shape--all went very well and easiest one yet--Hombre is a happy camper now.  Thanks for all the good vibes and prayers all--I know it helps.

And I am just in time to say.

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY ERNIE!!!!*


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 30, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Well, I spent practically the entire day with little Princess Statalina at an indoor playground called Jackalino and the good news is, I didn't suffer a heart attack.
> 
> Keeping up with little kids for 6 hours straight in that kind of environment is a little like running 26 miles...
> 
> ...



I don't know, many 20 year olds aren't in very good shape.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 30, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Ernie.  Many more on the way!


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 30, 2014)

65, it is a speed, not an age.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 30, 2014)

Well, for me it hasn't been a real great day...  I woke up at 0200 this morning because of severe pain behind my left knee.  Sat around in my recliner until 0400 and it was still hurting pretty bad so I woke Mrs. BBD up and we went to the ER in Rockford.  I was thinking I might have a blood clot or something weird going on with my knee.  In the ER they took X-rays of my knee and did an ultra sound.  X-rays were normal and so was the ultra sound.  Good news is there is no fracture or blood clot.  The doctor never did say what was wrong with my knee.  Gave me a prescription for some pain pills and sent me back home.  Knee still hurts as much as it did at 0200 and the pain pills don't help very much at all.  I guess I must have a case of kneemonia.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 30, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I spent practically the entire day with little Princess Statalina at an indoor playground called Jackalino and the good news is, I didn't suffer a heart attack.
> ...



I can only honestly compare to when I was 20...


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 30, 2014)

Spent about 90 minutes or so talking with the Dept of the Army IG and the Ft Benning IG (Inspector General for you civilians) this afternoon. Explaining the support i didn't receive from the Ft Benning Chaplains when we interred my daughters remains.

A few moments ago I received this email......

Dear Mr. Oliver,
I am so sorry that we were not able to support you in your time of great
grief.  The woman who received your call is not in this afternoon.  I will
speak with her tomorrow, and I will call you personally.

Again, my sincere condolences in your loss.

Respectfully,
Chaplain (LTC) Jeff Dillard
Deputy Garrison Chaplain (Religious Support)


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 30, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Well, for me it hasn't been a real great day...  I woke up at 0200 this morning because of severe pain behind my left knee.  Sat around in my recliner until 0400 and it was still hurting pretty bad so I woke Mrs. BBD up and we went to the ER in Rockford.  I was thinking I might have a blood clot or something weird going on with my knee.  In the ER they took X-rays of my knee and did an ultra sound.  X-rays were normal and so was the ultra sound.  Good news is there is no fracture or blood clot.  The doctor never did say what was wrong with my knee.  Gave me a prescription for some pain pills and sent me back home.  Knee still hurts as much as it did at 0200 and the pain pills don't help very much at all.  I guess I must have a case of *kneemonia*.







But I'm laughing with you, not at you.

Did you just create a new word for "arthritis"?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 30, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Well, for me it hasn't been a real great day...  I woke up at 0200 this morning because of severe pain behind my left knee.  Sat around in my recliner until 0400 and it was still hurting pretty bad so I woke Mrs. BBD up and we went to the ER in Rockford.  I was thinking I might have a blood clot or something weird going on with my knee.  In the ER they took X-rays of my knee and did an ultra sound.  X-rays were normal and so was the ultra sound.  Good news is there is no fracture or blood clot.  The doctor never did say what was wrong with my knee.  Gave me a prescription for some pain pills and sent me back home.  Knee still hurts as much as it did at 0200 and the pain pills don't help very much at all.  I guess I must have a case of *kneemonia*.
> ...



It least it wasn't ass-ritis! Then poor BBD would't have even been able to sit in his recliner. And yes, I get ass-ritis as a side effect of the AVN.  

Hope you feel better soon, BBD!


----------



## Gracie (Jul 30, 2014)

BBD...I wonder what it could be? Maybe a pulled muscle? Don't you just hate it when they can't find anything? But at least you got some pain pills.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 30, 2014)

Gracie said:


> BBD...I wonder what it could be? Maybe a pulled muscle? Don't you just hate it when they can't find anything? But at least you got some pain pills.




Yeah, it's got to be a sprain....maybe he twisted it during the day....hope it gets better, I hate pain, any kind of pain.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 30, 2014)

Especially not knowing the reason!


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 30, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Well, for me it hasn't been a real great day...  I woke up at 0200 this morning because of severe pain behind my left knee.  Sat around in my recliner until 0400 and it was still hurting pretty bad so I woke Mrs. BBD up and we went to the ER in Rockford.  I was thinking I might have a blood clot or something weird going on with my knee.  In the ER they took X-rays of my knee and did an ultra sound.  X-rays were normal and so was the ultra sound.  Good news is there is no fracture or blood clot.  The doctor never did say what was wrong with my knee.  Gave me a prescription for some pain pills and sent me back home.  Knee still hurts as much as it did at 0200 and the pain pills don't help very much at all.  I guess I must have a case of kneemonia.



Just a guess BBD, but usually when pain pills don't work there is a nerve problem of some sort.  Probably swelling which is making pressure against a nerve.  Try to ice it down and bring any swelling down.

Caution:  I have NOT been to a Holiday Inn Express recently.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 30, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



If it was ass-ritis he could always sit on his left cheek.......


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 30, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


>



Knight......  It's spelled knight......  And how do ya know he's good?


----------



## Pogo (Jul 30, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Why, that was established... last night.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 30, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMSFWZpDZjo"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMSFWZpDZjo[/ame]


----------



## Jughead (Jul 30, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Well, for me it hasn't been a real great day...  I woke up at 0200 this morning because of severe pain behind my left knee.  Sat around in my recliner until 0400 and it was still hurting pretty bad so I woke Mrs. BBD up and we went to the ER in Rockford.  I was thinking I might have a blood clot or something weird going on with my knee.  In the ER they took X-rays of my knee and did an ultra sound.  X-rays were normal and so was the ultra sound.  Good news is there is no fracture or blood clot.  The doctor never did say what was wrong with my knee.  Gave me a prescription for some pain pills and sent me back home.  Knee still hurts as much as it did at 0200 and the pain pills don't help very much at all.  I guess I must have a case of kneemonia.


I got my fair share of injuries while on the wrestling team in high school. One time after a match, I felt a sharp pain in the back of my knee. Turns out I had a severe strain of my hamstring muscle. It hurt when walking and especially when climbing stairs. There was no treatment other than avoiding excessive movement.

It's likely not a hamstring injury in your case BBD, otherwise the doctor would have told you. It's odd why he didn't tell you what his diagnosis was?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 30, 2014)

Don't know how well this is going to work out but I'm going to bed.  Good night, everybody.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 30, 2014)

It's been an interesting day.  Mr Mertex filled out a survey sometime back from a Funeral Home and they called and he made an appointment to have them come speak to us this evening.

It was kind of weird to be planning your funeral, but I guess it is best to have everything paid for so that your loved ones don't have to worry about it when it happens.  My plan came out a lot cheaper, because I want to be cremated.....always the frugal one.  Hubs decided on a very nice steel casket, because the representative said the flag would be draped over it, and the contrast would be nice.  Seems odd to be concerned about decor when you are no longer able to see it....

We did save a bunch too, because Mr Mertex can be buried at Fort Sam, and my ashes can be buried on top of him, too!  Is that macabre?  To be talking about our demise and how we want it handled?  We both felt very good about having taking care of that detail but it felt strange at times, answering some of the questions, making decisions.....

Has anyone else done that?


----------



## Noomi (Jul 31, 2014)

I haven't gone so far as you both have in planning my funeral, but for many years, I have known what I wanted, songs I wanted played, how I was going to be seen off, etc. You want to get everything in order before you die - so no one else takes control and does things you would never want.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 31, 2014)

I hate being sick in winter. Everyone has colds or sinus infections, and now I have a bad one. I missed class yesterday and will miss it again tonight (no seeing my Tracy ) and as I have tournament on Sunday, I need to get better.
Grrr colds sucks!

BBD, I hope a good night resting will help your knee.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 31, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheilas friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Beckis hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and friend Tracy,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Stat's aunt,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, and Becki.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.   This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 31, 2014)

Noomi said:


> I haven't gone so far as you both have in planning my funeral, but for many years, I have known what I wanted, songs I wanted played, how I was going to be seen off, etc. You want to get everything in order before you die - so no one else takes control and does things you would never want.



You're still too young to be concerned, although I know it can happen at any time.  But, once you pass 50, I think you start giving it more serious thought.  You put it off, but you finally decide it's time.  I think when my friend's brother-in-law died recently, and he was only 57, it made us realize that maybe we didn't need to keep puttint it off......


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 31, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Look at Ernie making it to 65!  Way to go, man!  I'm a handful of years behind you.  Reconnoiter and get back to me.  How's the view from there?



This 65 seem pretty cool so far. I sat down at a couple tables with several friends tonight and they gave me a hundred and sixty bucks. I'm thinking if I could do that every day, I could retire....

Oh wait! I tried that once, didn't I?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 31, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't gone so far as you both have in planning my funeral, but for many years, I have known what I wanted, songs I wanted played, how I was going to be seen off, etc. You want to get everything in order before you die - so no one else takes control and does things you would never want.
> ...



I too want to be cremated. I see very little point in taking up space the living could use.

When my son passed away, I got the idea that I should buy some property near a lake or stream and turn it into a park, selling off cemetery plot sized chunks to subscribers who would be able to use the facilities for cook outs and memorial parties.
It just seems wrong to invest thousands for a tiny piece of ground where your survivors will dread going, always speak in hushed tones and generally dread going to. I want the party to continue, long after I'm gone.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 31, 2014)

When I kick the bucket, hubby will cremate me, add my ashes to Gracies (she is in a heart shaped box on my end table), then take us to Montana de Oro and toss us in the waves. If he goes before me..I will do the same for him. But neither of us will do it until the last one standing has all the ashes together. Me or hubby, Gracie, karma, Moki. The inlaws (or a good friend) will toss the the last one once that one is gone, too...in the same place the others went prior.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 31, 2014)

Montana De Oro. Been in this spot many many times. This is where we will all wind up.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 31, 2014)

Good morning, everyone, and a happy Thor's Day to you!

The *Ordinary people drinking coffee* series continues.



*Person No. 1:*


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 31, 2014)

*Person No. 2:*


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 31, 2014)

And, today's coffee funnies:


----------



## Noomi (Jul 31, 2014)

Evening all. Its a pain in the backside being sick. Just canceled my shift tomorrow to stay home and rest up, and apparently I am one of many who have canceled for tomorrow. Everyone is sick, and when they expect us to work sick, people will continue getting sick, spreading their germs, so its a never ending circle.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 31, 2014)

I heard that my poor Sensei was down at least four people in her class tonight. That would have hurt her numbers badly. Might chat to her tonight and see how it went.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 31, 2014)

Woke up this morning feeling pretty good.  Knee pain is gone.  The knee is a little stiff but doesn't hurt.  Coffee is good this morning.  Life is a good thing.  I'm inclined to believe the way my mother used to believe.  When ever she hurt some place she always said "A bear bit it..."  Good thing the pain is gone because I have to run a few errands up in Rockford this morning.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 31, 2014)

early good morning, folks

have a great day


----------



## Jughead (Jul 31, 2014)

Morning folks! Today is National Chili Dog Day ...


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 31, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Morning folks! Today is National Chili Dog Day ...


Again?!?  Already!?!

That appears to be a Skyline Chili dog from Cincinnati.  I had a friend who studied there at the University of Cincinnati (go Bearcats).  He made a point of eating at least one meal a day at Skyline.  He made a calendar and took a penny from his pocket, doused it with Skyline hot sauce to shine it up, and glued it to the calendar, one for each dog he ate.

That calendar paid for his books the following quarter.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 31, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Morning folks! Today is National Chili Dog Day ...
> ...



It is indeed the skyline chili dog from Cincinnati ... 

However, no one beats Coney Island chili dogs. I've tried many chili dogs, but Coney Island are tops ...


----------



## Diana1180 (Jul 31, 2014)

Good Morning... coffee shop open?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 31, 2014)

Diana1180 said:


> Good Morning... coffee shop open?



Good morning, Diana!

The USMB Coffee Shop is open 24 by 7 

I believe that Jughead has taken over shift duties from Noomi and Stat.


----------



## Diana1180 (Jul 31, 2014)

Sweet... nice large hot cup of coffee then!

Pleeeaaassee *bats eyelashes*


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 31, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



I would like 3 of those, with onions, please. Diet coke...hahaha and fries...


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 31, 2014)

Diana1180 said:


> Sweet... nice large hot cup of coffee then!
> 
> Pleeeaaassee *bats eyelashes*


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 31, 2014)

Off to Logan for the day.

Have a good one.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 31, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



I can devour those. In the past, I used to wish for a chile dog contest to see how fast which idiot could eat the most within a time frame. I knew I would win...lol

I used to also prepare them at home, this way:  First, boil some hot dogs until they just barely split open. Remove them from water, place into a bun that has been pan-warmed `till almost crusty, and with most of the air pressed out, then spoon chili onto them add cheddar cheese, then put it all under the broiler until cheese is bubbling. Remove, add chopped onions, let sit a minute, then devour.  

Do not weigh yourself the next morning. Fast all day....


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 31, 2014)

Morning Everybody!


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 31, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



That one with cheese has my name on it.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 31, 2014)

Morning !
Thursday morning grins !


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 31, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



oh yea.  i love a chili cheesedog.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 31, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Morning !
> Thursday morning grins !



and now for a shower


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 31, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



Darn that Jughead.  They look so good.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 31, 2014)

Mrs. Liberty likes a local place called Coney Hut.  Don't think I have ever had one with cheese on it though.  Guess I'm a purist.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 31, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION]  Mama...have you heard from Becki?
> ...



I haven't seen her in a long time either.  Hope all is well, Becki.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 31, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



The best thing in that pic to me is the saltines    When ever I cook chili or spaghetti   sauce I eat so much saltines dipped into them pretending to test, that at dinner time I'm full


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 31, 2014)

There is a mobile hotdog stand that sets up across the street some days.  It is here today and they have coney sauce.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 31, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> There is a mobile hotdog stand that sets up across the street some days.  It is here today and they have coney sauce.



Can you pick me up a coney with mustard and cheese?


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 31, 2014)

Sure, put your coney dog printer cartridge in quick!


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 31, 2014)

These don't scan as well as I was hoping.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 31, 2014)

Gracie said:


> When I kick the bucket, hubby will cremate me, add my ashes to Gracies (she is in a heart shaped box on my end table), then take us to Montana de Oro and toss us in the waves. If he goes before me..I will do the same for him. But neither of us will do it until the last one standing has all the ashes together. Me or hubby, Gracie, karma, Moki. The inlaws (or a good friend) will toss the the last one once that one is gone, too...in the same place the others went prior.



My ashes will go for one last ride, one of my sons will hop on my Harley with my wife, if she survives me, or my daughter, if not, on the back.
At somewhere around 100 mph, the urn will be opened, and my ashes will be given back to the wind I love.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 31, 2014)

When you good people speak of "Coney Island", are you talking about a generic chili sauce or are you talking about a specific Coney Island Brooklyn New York hot dog place?

I've been to Nathan's on Neptune Avenue in the Brooklyn neighborhood of Coney Island.  Dogs there go for prices resembling the price of a New York Strip steak here.  I bought two (2) chili dogs, an order of fries (and they were frozen, not fresh cut fries the way they are supposed to be prepared), and a large Diet Coke for the hansom sum of $13.75!

Chili dogs here in the greater Pittsburgh area are just that: chili dogs.  No mention of Coney Island at all.

Are there both Coney Island the place and coney island the sauce?

Regional differences fascinate me.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 31, 2014)

Frankly, that is a relief Ernie.  I thought we were going to have to drop you into a hole with the Harley at full throttle.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 31, 2014)

That is a good question Nosmo.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 31, 2014)

I've just spent so much of my life with the wind in my face. it just seems I'd be most comfortable going back to the earth that way.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 31, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Sure, put your coney dog printer cartridge in quick!



Looks a little flat but very yummy!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 31, 2014)

Regional places have so much pride in small things. Coney Island... chili dogs
Savin Rock.... (New Haven) chili dogs, Philly...  sliced steak, onions and cheese on a roll, Buffalo.... chicken wings.
You can have as good or better all over, but my dream chili dog right now would be at Jimmy's in Savin Rock.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 31, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> When you good people speak of "Coney Island", are you talking about a generic chili sauce or are you talking about a specific Coney Island Brooklyn New York hot dog place?
> 
> I've been to Nathan's on Neptune Avenue in the Brooklyn neighborhood of Coney Island.  Dogs there go for prices resembling the price of a New York Strip steak here.  I bought two (2) chili dogs, an order of fries (and they were frozen, not fresh cut fries the way they are supposed to be prepared), and a large Diet Coke for the hansom sum of $13.75!
> 
> ...




Good morning all.  As I probably mentioned during the great hamburger debate recently, I am a hotdog person much more than a hamburger person.  Given a choice between the two, I will take the hotdog every time.

So the perfect chili dog:

Start with a good quality wiener--Hebrew National or some such--and put it on the grill or under the broiler or even in a pan and cook until the skin split and it is beginning to blacken--not burnt, just blackened.

The bun is preferably heated--even a little toasted is good but not absolutely necessary.  Smear on a good quality yellow mustard, add the blackened wiener, some chopped sweet onion, and a tablespoon or two of Wolf Brand chili.  Mmmmm good.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 31, 2014)

So we had a good night last night.  We go back to the clinic this afternoon where Hombre will have a skin graft put on the place where they took the cancer off--that sounds worse than it actually is.  The graft isn't absolutely necessary but the doc strongly recommends it both for quickness of healing, reduction in likelihood of infection, and it greatly reduces the chance that the cancer will return.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 31, 2014)

And for today's history lesson. . . .

On this day in history, July 31,1790, the first U.S. patent was issued to inventor Samuel Hopkins for a potash process.  Since that time more than six million patents have been issued by the USPTO.  Last year alone another 161,000 patents and 104,000 trademarks were processed.

There was a popular rumor awhile back that just before the dawn of the 20th century it was recommended that the Patent Office close because everything that could possibly be invented had already been invented!  However some sleuthing turns up that there is no real truth to the rumor.  It seems that Patent Office Commissioner, Henry Ellsworth, reported to Congress:  "The advancement of the arts, from year to year, taxes our credulity and seems to presage the arrival of that period when human improvement must end."  But within his greater context, it was obvious that he expected the Patent Office to be necessary forever.

In 1449, King Henry VI commissioned John of Utynam to live in England and produce a particular kind of colored glass for stained glass windows fancied by the king.  To encourage productivity, King Henry decreed that none of his subjects could use the technique for a term of twenty years without the King's explicit consent.  This may be the earliest concept of a patent on record.

I always wished I could think up something that could be patented.  My father once developed a device for transferring propane from large to small containers but didn't patent it.  Somebody else took his idea and did patent it, however, and probably made millions that my family didn't make.  So if you come up with something unique that works, you might seriously think about getting it patented before introducing it to the rest of your world.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 31, 2014)

Keep your chili, I'll have mine with rice.  As for dogs; spicy brown mustard, cheese and onions.......


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 31, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Keep your chili, I'll have mine with rice.  As for dogs; spicy brown mustard, cheese and onions.......



Hate onions and dogs or anything that has too much garlic.  Like those Hebrew hot dogs.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 31, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> And for today's history lesson. . . .
> 
> On this day in history, July 31,1790, the first U.S. patent was issued to inventor Samuel Hopkins for a potash process.  Since that time more than six million patents have been issued by the USPTO.  Last year alone another 161,000 patents and 104,000 trademarks were processed.
> 
> ...


Back about 30 years ago, there were commercials for inventors patent services.  Come up with an idea and these folks were supposed to shepherd you through the process of developing a prototype, securing investors and the patent rights.

I had thought of a Christmas tree stand that would be easier to attach the tree and plumb it up.  It involved a band clamp (like an oil filter wrench) that went around the trunk of the Christmas tree at the base.  The clamp would then slip into a bracket atop a reservoir of water.  The reservoir was supported by three legs each fitted with adjustment screws, just like surveyor's equipment atop a tripod. 

So, I called the inventor's hotline and got a package of information in the mail.  As it turns out, all I had to do was supply the inventor's assistance folks with schematic drawings of my new and improved Christmas tree stand and a check for $5,000 to develop a prototype.  $5,000!!!  I never thought that if my invention went to market I'd make anything like $5,000.  I did not want to get rich by inventing the better Christmas tree stand. I just wanted to be able to walk through a K-Mart and say "I invented that!"

Now, a useful tip on preparing hot dogs.  As the wieners are about to come off a griddle or grill, put the bun on them, cut side of the bun down.  Take the time to get the mustard and onions and 'coney island' sauce.  The griddle or gill will toast the open side of the bun to a nice crispy golden brown.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 31, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Keep your chili, I'll have mine with rice.  As for dogs; spicy brown mustard, cheese and onions.......
> ...



A bag of onions sauteed in butter with garlic, salt and pepper....... 
(Eat it just before going car shopping........)


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 31, 2014)

I just heard the news that there will be a recall of one of the State Quarters distributed by the U.S. Mint.  The problem is with the West Virginia quarter.

The design was submitted by under graduate Art students at WVU.  Their design tends to jamb in vending machines, parking meters and the odd public telephones still in service.  The West Virginia design did not conform to design standards for size and shape.

Two dimes and a nickel duct taped together turns out to be a poor design, yet oddly appropriate, for the West Virginia quarter.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 31, 2014)

All Hebrew National hotdogs start out life about seven miles from where I sit right now.  Oldest daughter worked on the packaging line there years ago during high school.


----------



## kaz (Jul 31, 2014)

Well, you can go home again.  Had a great week.  Don't know if or when I'll ever get back to Kalamazoo again now that my mother is moving to Florida, but it was great to go stay at the house one last time.

One thing that's funny is how much bigger I remember everything being from when I was a kid to seeing them now.  I saw the house I lived in from when I was 2 to 13.  The house and yard have shrunk, the neighbors moved their houses closer than they were.  Very odd...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 31, 2014)

kaz said:


> Well, you can go home again.  Had a great week.  Don't know if or when I'll ever get back to Kalamazoo again now that my mother is moving to Florida, but it was great to go stay at the house one last time.
> 
> One thing that's funny is how much bigger I remember everything being from when I was a kid to seeing them now.  I saw the house I lived in from when I was 2 to 13.  The house and yard have shrunk, the neighbors moved their houses closer than they were.  Very odd...



I can relate to that.  I remember my grandmother's house in East Texas as this huge mansion--it was larger than the average home then as she took in boarders--but later it probably had little more square footage than our current modest home.  Hombre relates how high his childhood home on the farm was--he and his sister could duck and run under the floors at top speed--but going back as an adult he was amazed at how small the house really was and how little space there was between the floor and the ground.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 31, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Or before reporting for jury duty...


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 31, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Well, you can go home again.  Had a great week.  Don't know if or when I'll ever get back to Kalamazoo again now that my mother is moving to Florida, but it was great to go stay at the house one last time.
> ...


Mom and Pop stored Christmas decorations in the attic of the Big House.  The attic access was in my bedroom, and the attic became my personal play space/fort/lair and hangout.

Once, my cousins Beth and Amy were over for a visit.  I showed them the little door (barely two and a half feet tall by a foot and a half wide) that lead to the attic.  Once they had crawled in, they both encountered a plastic toy soldier that was illuminated from within by means of a 25 watt light bulb.  They were amazed by that toy soldier.

That Christmas, the toy soldier took its rightful place in the living room.  It stood nearly three feet high, but it was imposing enough to make quite the impression on my cousins.

Three years ago, after Pop passed, the toy soldier was brought down and offered up in Mom's yard sale as she decided to clear out of the Big House and take a smaller place.  Amy showed up at the yard sale and commented on the toy soldier.  "It's so small!  I always thought that thing was six feet high!" she said in amazement.

It's all relative.  Mom was big when I sought refuge behind her skirts.  Now, I tower over her by better than a foot.


----------



## Grandma (Jul 31, 2014)

On the funeral arrangements, I want to be cremated and shot into space, but that's pretty expensive. 

On the chili dogs, have you guys tried Carroll Shelby's chili? It's in little brown bags near the gravy display or by the soups at your local grocery. It is YUMMY!


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 31, 2014)

kaz said:


> Well, you can go home again.  Had a great week.  Don't know if or when I'll ever get back to Kalamazoo again now that my mother is moving to Florida, but it was great to go stay at the house one last time.
> 
> One thing that's funny is how much bigger I remember everything being from when I was a kid to seeing them now.  I saw the house I lived in from when I was 2 to 13.  The house and yard have shrunk, the neighbors moved their houses closer than they were.  Very odd...



Ah...I was at my given location from 9-6 Tuesday and Wednesday.  No honk from a car I didn't recognize.


----------



## kaz (Jul 31, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Well, you can go home again.  Had a great week.  Don't know if or when I'll ever get back to Kalamazoo again now that my mother is moving to Florida, but it was great to go stay at the house one last time.
> ...



Yeah, sorry.  There was a truck fire in the tunnel between Virginia and West Virginia on 77 that held us up for 5 hours.  So we weren't there until late.  Sorry, I flashed the lights but I didn't honk in case the kids were sleeping.  So get this, a gasoline truck was also carrying cardboard boxes.  Someone didn't think that one through....

http://myfox8.com/2014/07/25/fire-shuts-i-77-tunnel-in-virginia/comment-page-1/

The fire was actually Friday, but there was still massive delays Saturday because of cleanup work.  We didn't know that until we were deep in it.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 31, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> All Hebrew National hotdogs start out life about seven miles from where I sit right now.  Oldest daughter worked on the packaging line there years ago during high school.



Did she get sick of smelling them?  My sis lived in Hershey Pennsylvania and people get sick of smelling chocolate all over the place.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 31, 2014)

Grandma said:


> On the funeral arrangements, I want to be cremated and shot into space, but that's pretty expensive.
> 
> On the chili dogs, have you guys tried Carroll Shelby's chili? It's in little brown bags near the gravy display or by the soups at your local grocery. It is YUMMY!



I like his cars. Never considered he would do hot dog chili as well.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 31, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> *Person No. 2:*




Ummmmm, honey.....


----------



## Sherry (Jul 31, 2014)

If you guys were going to spend the day eating chili dogs, you could have at least cracked some windows.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 31, 2014)

Chili dogs and closed environments = NO GO ZONE.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 31, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > *Person No. 2:*
> ...



That may be a regular person, but he reminds me of a celeb or celebs....a little Timothy Olyphant, and at least one other I can't think of the name.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 31, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



I see some resemblance to Tim Robbins.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 31, 2014)

Well, day 4 of vacation with little princess Statalina came and went, she is now sleeping the sleep of a little princess. This was the day were Papa Stat still keeps his business going, even on vacation, so I had 9 one hour appointments today and a friend watched Miss Statalina the entire day. They did a playground tour and little Miss Statalina made sure to take her scooter with her!  

So, from 09:30 to 12:30 and from 14:00 to 20:00, I worked and the little one played.

At 20:05, as my daughther burst through the door, ice cream stains a sure forensic evidence that not only daddies know how to bribe little kids into being good, she hugged me and then said, in English: "Papa, I helped Kathy pick carrots and green beans and apples and oh here, here are flowers for you. You need to rest and watch some Scooby Doo now."



So, with the magic of the German version of TIVO, we watched Scooby Doo until Miss Statalina, who was obviously fighting exhaustion but would never admit it, nosiree, fell asleep and Papa Stat carried her to her Statalina bed in the kingdom of many toys.....

I then also retired to the great statilicious bed, thinking I would rest my eyes for a couple of minutes. That was three hours ago.



Hope you all had a good day.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 31, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Morning !
> ...




And my, look at at that dirty toilet-bowl ring.

Oh, that was the cleanaholic German in me that just sprang to life.



If you quote this message or right-click that pic and open it in a new tab, you will see the website from which it came and get a Thor's Day laugh out of it...


----------



## R.D. (Jul 31, 2014)

PSA...


----------



## Mertex (Jul 31, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Ewww....I didn't notice that at first....I was too busy looking at kitty hiding behind the shower curtain....!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 31, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Oh, I saw the pussy, too!!!  I didn't miss that!!!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 31, 2014)

I love me some chili dogs...  Just saying.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 31, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



he looks like the guy who died in the car crash


----------



## Sherry (Jul 31, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Paul Walker??


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 31, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



that sounds right.   fast and the furious I think


----------



## Sherry (Jul 31, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Yep.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 31, 2014)

Checked my trail cameras just now and found this guy lurking around.  This particular camera was only about 60 yards away from my house.  I've seen coyotes in my yard before so this is no surprise.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 31, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Checked my trail cameras just now and found this guy lurking around.  This particular camera was only about 60 yards away from my house.  I've seen coyotes in my yard before so this is no surprise.


When hiking in Arizona, I came across coyotes on a few occasions. As I kept advancing for a better picture, I recall they turned their heads, took a quick look at me, and ran off. Quite elusive. The most I saw at one time were two.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 31, 2014)

Great day in Logan and the Cache Valley was beautiful!


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 31, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



that's the guy


----------



## Gracie (Jul 31, 2014)

I hate people. Oy.
The room I rented to that lady that was supposed to move in Sept 1st...well...I had an intuition that something was wrong so I called her yesterday and asked her to call me. No response. So I called her daughter in law and left a message. No response. So I emailed her this morning and in that email I said I could not reach her on her cell phone and I mostly wanted to confirm that things were still on track. I got a phone call this afternoon from her. She's "in the hospital", is in Denver, is sick, and she is soooo sorry she didn't call me last month to let me know she would not be moving in after all. So I wished her well (not surprised at all) and said not to worry about it.

And then I put the ad in the paper. So far, two have called. And neither one read the ad itself, so I had to listen to the drivel, explain it is only for one person, no boozers, no partiers, no drugs, must be employed, pet considered, etc....which they would have known IF they had READ THE DAMN AD. Which they never do.

Oy.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 31, 2014)

Afternoon everyone. Hope all is well. Got out of bed at midday today because I needed the sleep. Took the day off work to recover for tournament in two days. Fingers crossed this cough doesn't get any worse. I am better today but still far from 100% and will miss another class tonight, regretfully.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 31, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I hate people. Oy.
> The room I rented to that lady that was supposed to move in Sept 1st...well...I had an intuition that something was wrong so I called her yesterday and asked her to call me. No response. So I called her daughter in law and left a message. No response. So I emailed her this morning and in that email I said I could not reach her on her cell phone and I mostly wanted to confirm that things were still on track. I got a phone call this afternoon from her. She's "in the hospital", is in Denver, is sick, and she is soooo sorry she didn't call me last month to let me know she would not be moving in after all. So I wished her well (not surprised at all) and said not to worry about it.
> 
> And then I put the ad in the paper. So far, two have called. And neither one read the ad itself, so I had to listen to the drivel, explain it is only for one person, no boozers, no partiers, no drugs, must be employed, pet considered, etc....which they would have known IF they had READ THE DAMN AD. Which they never do.
> ...



I can't stand people who can't read especially when things are so clear.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 31, 2014)

The thing is, most people do read the ads, but they think they are special and the rules don't apply to them.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 1, 2014)

Now this is a true coffee lover....


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 1, 2014)

Grandma said:


> On the funeral arrangements, I want to be cremated and shot into space, but that's pretty expensive.
> 
> On the chili dogs, have you guys tried Carroll Shelby's chili? It's in little brown bags near the gravy display or by the soups at your local grocery. It is YUMMY!



I still want to be cremated and sent to Massengill........


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 1, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I hate people. Oy.
> ...



Someone has a place for rent?  Great, I need a party hangout.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 1, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Just what Gracie is looking for......


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 1, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheilas friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Beckis hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and friend Tracy,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Stat's aunt,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, and Becki.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.   This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 1, 2014)

Anyone care for a cup of coffee?


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Noomi (Aug 1, 2014)

Evening all, hope all is well.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 1, 2014)

Good morning, everyone, and TGIF to you!

The *Ordinary people drinking coffee* series continues.



*Person No. 1:*


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 1, 2014)

*Person No. 2:*


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 1, 2014)

And, today's coffee funnies:


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Jughead (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Darkwind (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 1, 2014)

Darkwind said:


>




A person with the name of Hope??


----------



## Jughead (Aug 1, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > All Hebrew National hotdogs start out life about seven miles from where I sit right now.  Oldest daughter worked on the packaging line there years ago during high school.
> ...


I could see why it can get to you after awhile. However, one smell that I never tire of is freshly baked bread. I could smell it every day, and not complain...

Would be great to live within a 5 block radius of the Wonder Bread factory. Waking up every morning, opening the window, and letting that nice aroma into the house. You can also get food scented candles, but somehow, it's not the same.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 1, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...




A great deal of the University of Akron (OH) is just 3-4 blocks from a Wonder Bread factory. I smelled the stuff pretty much every day when I was doing my masters....

But that soft stuff just doesn't compare to the roughly zillion different types of German breads.

Right, [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION], [MENTION=15726]Hossfly[/MENTION], [MENTION=31362]gallantwarrior[/MENTION] [MENTION=20412]JakeStarkey[/MENTION] ??


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 1, 2014)

Swimming just got truncated today, Papa Stat has gotten sick with something like a Stomach-bug.

This sucks. I spend more time on the toilet than in bed and the little one is upset because swimming was shortened.

Sigh.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 1, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



German and Italian crusty bread are just awesome.


----------



## Jughead (Aug 1, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


3-4 blocks from the Wonder Bread factory? I assume with that irresistible aroma, you also stuck around to do your PHD...?...

Having that nice aroma around first thing in the morning would most certainly start me off in a positive mood. Of course a nice breakfast also helps...


----------



## Jughead (Aug 1, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...


Yes indeed. I've been to German/Italian style delis where you can get some great sandwiches, sometimes called panini sandwiches. Here's a mouth watering crusty bread sandwich which looks more alike a sub ...


----------



## Jughead (Aug 1, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Swimming just got truncated today, Papa Stat has gotten sick with something like a Stomach-bug.
> 
> This sucks. I spend more time on the toilet than in bed and the little one is upset because swimming was shortened.
> 
> Sigh.


Sorry to hear that you are feeling under the weather, Stat. Hope you feel better soon. Some sodas like Ginger Ale should help with stomach issues.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 1, 2014)

Jughead said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Yummmmm.....looks so mouth-watering delish.  I prefer sour dough bread for most sandwiches. Not all sour dough. Some brands are just too doughy for my taste. I like the original type, tangy with holes...lol. And yes I do, do bread....lol.


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 1, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Yeah, I've gone to candle parties where you get the ones that smell like vanilla and other good scents.  Aromatherapy.


----------



## R.D. (Aug 1, 2014)

Cool Dr. and adorable baby just makes me smile 

[ame=http://youtu.be/MOOxpT9q2mo]Baby laughing while getting shots - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 1, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Gained 10 pounds the past 2 weeks. All because I can't get enough of this German bread. Wish I could bring home a ton!


----------



## R.D. (Aug 1, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I use scented candles and melts all the time   If there is a good sale I stock up.  There are ones that actually smell like autumn, winter and firewood


----------



## peach174 (Aug 1, 2014)

Morning!

It has been raining here most of the night and into the early morning, really nice and cool.


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 1, 2014)

Morning Everybody, remember the snow from last year?


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 1, 2014)

This weekend I have guests and things will be heating up here in NW Ohio.  Almost 90 by Monday.

Stay cool.


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 1, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Morning!
> 
> It has been raining here most of the night and into the early morning, really nice and cool.



AZ?  How cool is cool to you.


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 1, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



They teach chemo patients aromatherapy techniques.  If you have a bottle of vanilla for example, take a couple of whiffs and it calms you down.  Peppermint gives you energy.


----------



## Jughead (Aug 1, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...


Luckily you didn't head to Italy. Who could resist all those pizza pies and cannolis?


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 1, 2014)

time to rethink this marketing campaign


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 1, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


The cannolis are awesome but the gelato concoctions are to die for.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 1, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



We used to live about 2 blocks away from a small specialty bakery that was open 24*7. Whenever we were having a BBQ we would fire it up and take a walk over there to buy the rolls fresh out of the oven (they were constantly baking small batches all day long) and then the coals would be ready once we got back. The walk and the smell did wonders for our appetites.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 1, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Morning!
> 
> It has been raining here most of the night and into the early morning, really nice and cool.



The last few mornings, it's been between 65 and 70 and clear as a bell.
72 at dawn this morning higher humidity and some clouds, but only a 20% chance of rain today.
It's that time of year where I can sit in the gazebo all morning with the laptop.

That reminds me. A damned squirrel ate through the romex running out to the deck. Gotta fix that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 1, 2014)

Good morning all.  Sending feel better soon vibes to Stat.  I can so empathize--I seem to have an excellent immune system that wards off most uglies going around, but if there is a stomach flu anywhere in a 10-county radius, I'm going to get it.

All the talk about good German bread makes my mouth water.  I used to make a decent Bauernbrot from a recipe passed down from my Austrian grandmother, but these days just haven't mustered the patience to make the sour dough starter and then the energy or muscle to make the bread.  But now that I'm thinking about it. . . maybe. . .

Hombre had a pretty good night though woke up pretty sore this morning.  The graft went well yesterday afternoon and now we go through the 12-day routine of treating the wounds until all is healed up and he's good to go.  Hopefully the worst is behind us though we are both tense waiting to hear on the results of the last biopsy.  Again thanks for all the prayers and positive vibes everybody.  It really does help.

Okay more coffee.  Hope everybody, including Stat, is looking forward to a great weekend.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 1, 2014)

Had to do the followup with the Dr today after the blood work on Wednesday. Seems like everything is all in order with just a slightly elevated glucose level because I haven't been swimming with this cold.

BP was 120/80 which is pretty cool considering that it had been 140/90 before I started exercising. There is another key measure of the inflammation of the heart muscle. That has become the primary determining factor for heart medications. Apparently mine is excellent at 0.3 so that is another great sign for someone pushing 62! I might even see another birthday at this rate!


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 1, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



No scented anything here, those artificial scents make me nauseous. (Literally, not figuratively).


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 1, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  Sending feel better soon vibes to Stat.  I can so empathize--I seem to have an excellent immune system that wards off most uglies going around, but if there is a stomach flu anywhere in a 10-county radius, I'm going to get it.
> 
> All the talk about good German bread makes my mouth water.  I used to make a decent Bauernbrot from a recipe passed down from my Austrian grandmother, but these days just haven't mustered the patience to make the sour dough starter and then the energy or muscle to make the bread.  But now that I'm thinking about it. . . maybe. . .
> 
> ...



Thanks for the kind wishes, Foxfyre.

Well, the last 5 hours I have spent more on the toilet than anywhere else. Looks like a 24-hour-bug kind of thing. The babysitter who watched my little one yesterday (it was a normal business day) just picked her up so she can go and play some, no need for her to be couped-up just because Papa is crouping. The little one will be back in 2 hours.

I am hopeful that by tomorrow morning, most of this will be gone. But the stomach problem caused a lot of burping that smelled like rotten eggs, something I have never experienced before, ever - so I looked it up. From what I read, there are a number of possible causes, but cutting out anything that can even remotely cause reflux will help, so nix coffee, nix carbonated drinks and nix fatty stuff.

Ugh.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 1, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Morning!
> ...



80's - Down right cold. 
Right now it's 73.


----------



## kaz (Aug 1, 2014)

My youngest just graduated high school this year, so we put the house on the market to downsize.  It's getting tiring to clean every morning before I go to work.  But once again, after I got here, we got an appointment for a showing at 2pm, which is why I keep doing it.

I love my kids, but I'm enjoying being beyond raising them.  I'll enjoy just spoiling my grandkids when the time comes...

Meantime, time for a second cup of Joe!


----------



## kaz (Aug 1, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> This weekend I have guests and things will be heating up here in NW Ohio.  Almost 90 by Monday.
> 
> Stay cool.



Wow, I was in southwest michigan this week and one day the high was in the 60s.  Big change


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 1, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all.  Sending feel better soon vibes to Stat.  I can so empathize--I seem to have an excellent immune system that wards off most uglies going around, but if there is a stomach flu anywhere in a 10-county radius, I'm going to get it.
> ...


No coffee? You might as well just shoot yourself. Life is over.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 1, 2014)

kaz said:


> My youngest just graduated high school this year, so we put the house on the market to downsize.  It's getting tiring to clean every morning before I go to work.  But once again, after I got here, we got an appointment for a showing at 2pm, which is why I keep doing it.
> 
> I love my kids, but I'm enjoying being beyond raising them.  I'll enjoy just spoiling my grandkids when the time comes...
> 
> Meantime, time for a second cup of Joe!



Yup my stomach is great. I'll have a 3rd cup myself.


----------



## Jughead (Aug 1, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...


I especially like the cupcake scented ones. Mrs Jughead lights em' up sometimes in the kitchen and family room. It's torture though when coming downstairs, while on an empty stomach.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 1, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > My youngest just graduated high school this year, so we put the house on the market to downsize.  It's getting tiring to clean every morning before I go to work.  But once again, after I got here, we got an appointment for a showing at 2pm, which is why I keep doing it.
> ...




I'm happy for you, Ernie.


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 1, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



The good ones burn correctly and the scent is real.  They aren't like the store bought ones.

Candles | Scented Candles by PartyLite


----------



## R.D. (Aug 1, 2014)

Jughead said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Some schmuck once told us the the smell of a candle could cure cravings.  She was selling chocolate scented ones.   She lied


----------



## Mertex (Aug 1, 2014)

Been doing some landscaping in an area behind our pool.  We couldn't get grass to grow, so my hub got the bright idea to just mulch it....well, the oak roots were springing little oaks all over the place and now, it was hard to run the mower over them....so, I'm working on some designs to rock in.  It's been grueling, so far....


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 1, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all.  Sending feel better soon vibes to Stat.  I can so empathize--I seem to have an excellent immune system that wards off most uglies going around, but if there is a stomach flu anywhere in a 10-county radius, I'm going to get it.
> ...



Yes, what you are describing calls for hot tea--a little sweetener is okay--at least it is more pleasant to throw up than most things--and dry toast.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 1, 2014)

kaz said:


> My youngest just graduated high school this year, so we put the house on the market to downsize.  It's getting tiring to clean every morning before I go to work.  But once again, after I got here, we got an appointment for a showing at 2pm, which is why I keep doing it.
> 
> I love my kids, but I'm enjoying being beyond raising them.  I'll enjoy just spoiling my grandkids when the time comes...
> 
> Meantime, time for a second cup of Joe!



You might want to rethink that downsizing though.  Those kids have a habit of showing back up at home now and then, and then they bring home the boyfriends and girlfriends and then the spouses and then the grandkids.  You'll need a place to house all those.   I do understand the extra housework, but a good cleaning service once a month is pretty affordable for those who are still working.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 1, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Doesn't matter.....  My allergy doesn't differentiate.......


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 1, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Yepp, just did dry toast. Boring, but necessary.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 1, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


Try a half liter of Steinhäger. Fix ya right up. [MENTION=46168]Statistikhengst[/MENTION]


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Hossfly (Aug 1, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


>


Punkin head.


----------



## kaz (Aug 1, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



She did sell a candle though!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 1, 2014)

Good day, everybody.  Left home very early this morning to drive to Great Lakes and pick up my med refills.  Road construction made the trip ugly in a couple of places and turned the normal 3 hour drive (one way) into 3 1/2 hour...  However, it was pretty nice out so no problem.  Beautiful day here today.  Strongly thinking about an afternoon nap to recover from the drive...  I'll have to see what Taco thinks about that.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 1, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Been doing some landscaping in an area behind our pool.  We couldn't get grass to grow, so my hub got the bright idea to just mulch it....well, the oak roots were springing little oaks all over the place and now, it was hard to run the mower over them....so, I'm working on some designs to rock in.  It's been grueling, so far....



Trying to grow grass under trees is a waste of time. Shade loving plants like ground cover and Hostas work well with mulching. Just make sure that you put down a drain sheet under the mulch to prevent the oak shoots and weeds from popping through.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 1, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Do the tea thing too though--it rests easier on the stomach than plain water and you run a real risk of becoming dehydrated if you aren't taking in enough liquid which will delay your feeling better sooner.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 1, 2014)

Oh and [MENTION=26616]kaz[/MENTION] based on a brief private conservation, you reminded me how guilty I felt that Hombre and I really REALLY enjoyed the empty nest syndrome once we got both kids into college (in a town 80 miles away.)  They came home, often with friends in tow, on a lot of weekends, but otherwise it was really nice not worrying about having dinner on the table, school and work schedules, curfews, whether that siren in the distance was something to worry about, etc.  But I was supposed to be miserable yes?  So I felt guilty that I wasn't.


----------



## kaz (Aug 1, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Oh and [MENTION=26616]kaz[/MENTION] based on a brief private conservation, you reminded me how guilty I felt that Hombre and I really REALLY enjoyed the empty nest syndrome once we got both kids into college (in a town 80 miles away.)  They came home, often with friends in tow, on a lot of weekends, but otherwise it was really nice not worrying about having dinner on the table, school and work schedules, curfews, whether that siren in the distance was something to worry about, etc.  But I was supposed to be miserable yes?  So I felt guilty that I wasn't.



It's a good way to do it, to see them, just not all the time.


----------



## kaz (Aug 1, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > My youngest just graduated high school this year, so we put the house on the market to downsize.  It's getting tiring to clean every morning before I go to work.  But once again, after I got here, we got an appointment for a showing at 2pm, which is why I keep doing it.
> ...



When I say downsize I don't mean we're looking for a tiny place.  I agree with you.  It's also about yard and location.  We have 3,500 sq feet in Cary, right by RTP which is expensive, good schools and all that.  Some of it is redesign.  I also want a smaller yard.

I've known other people though as you say who went too small, I appreciate the heads up that I don't want to go too far.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 1, 2014)

I still get depressed when the two from Colorado climb onto a plane.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 1, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Been doing some landscaping in an area behind our pool.  We couldn't get grass to grow, so my hub got the bright idea to just mulch it....well, the oak roots were springing little oaks all over the place and now, it was hard to run the mower over them....so, I'm working on some designs to rock in.  It's been grueling, so far....



Welcome to my world and remember, hosta are your friend in shade.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 1, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Trying to grow grass under trees is a waste of time. Shade loving plants like ground cover and Hostas work well with mulching. Just make sure that you put down a drain sheet under the mulch to prevent the oak shoots and weeds from popping through.



Those are lovely hostas and it looks beautiful.  I don't want to plant anymore plants that need a lot of watering and tending....thus the rocks.  We added another bed of rocks...it's starting to look good.  We're going to work on the grass that is not under the trees to get it to green up....but the rest is going to be different bed designs with different colored rocks.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 1, 2014)

Speaking of enjoying oneself without people underfoot...I am seriously considering NOT renting the other room and just making due with the one roomie.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 1, 2014)

Just put the trail cameras back out.  Wonder what's lurking around here?


----------



## Gracie (Aug 1, 2014)

"Hi. I am calling about the room you have for rent. Is it still available?"

"Yes! Hi!"

"Well, would you be willing to let me have overnight guests for an extra 50 dollars per night for them? You can rack up some big bucks!"

"wtf? NO"

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

"Is the room still available?"

"Yes it is".

"It's just for me. Single, have a job, no drinking no drugs. It sounds perfect for me"

"Tell me a bit more about yourself!"

"Well, like I said...I am single, I don't drink, had this job for about 6 months. I am quiet, clean, pay rent on time"

"Great! I will need references of course, and you will need to come see the room because I don't rent it sight unseen. Plus we need to meet as well".

"Ok. But I have to make arrangements to get my kid. I have her every 2 weekends and she will need to see it too"

"Your daughter? You said it was just for yourself"

"She doesn't count! She is not an adult! And she is very quiet"

"Is your daughter a human being? If so..she is a person. That is TWO people then"

"Well, I guess so. When can we come look at the room?"

"Never"

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

"Hi. I am calling about the room. I have 2 dogs. Is that ok?"

"Did you read the ad???"

"Well...not really".

"Bye".


----------



## R.D. (Aug 1, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Just put the trail cameras back out.  Wonder what's lurking around here?


----------



## Pogo (Aug 1, 2014)

Gracie said:


> "Hi. I am calling about the room you have for rent. Is it still available?"
> 
> "Yes! Hi!"
> 
> ...



Hey Gracie -- I might want that room.  It's just me, although I have my crack dealer over often, and a few dozen friends, but they don't spend the night.  Usually.  Unless they're too drunk.  I always pay the rent within about a month.  I'm self-employed as a punk rock drummer.  And I make good money because I practice a lot at home.

I don't have dogs though; I have hyenas.  Is that OK?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 1, 2014)

Oh....and if you still have the room....is it okay if I bring my meth lab?  It's real small and the fire risk is pretty minimal.  

Also...I think you'll love my pet cobra Lucy.


----------



## Jughead (Aug 1, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Trying to grow grass under trees is a waste of time. Shade loving plants like ground cover and Hostas work well with mulching. Just make sure that you put down a drain sheet under the mulch to prevent the oak shoots and weeds from popping through.
> ...


But plants are good. They provide a food source for the various critters like squirrels, raccoons, and skunks that pay a visit to your back yard. That's in case they don't get enough from the vegetable garden ...


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 1, 2014)

flash flooding on the roads driving down to the shore this afternoon.  it took us an extra two hrs to get here.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Aug 1, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Oh....and if you still have the room....is it okay if I bring my meth lab?  It's real small and the fire risk is pretty minimal.
> 
> Also...I think you'll love my pet cobra Lucy.



Funny you would mention that. Did you call earlier? 

"Hi. I call for room"

"Yes?"

"I call for room".

"Ok. Yes?"

"I student. I call for room. I have microscope. Can I bring?"

Seriously...this is what I am getting today. Someone is fucking with me.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 1, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I love vanilla candles. During the fall, I like pumpkin pie, and at Christmas time I like sugar cookies.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 1, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheilas friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Beckis hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and friend Tracy,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Stat's aunt,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, and Becki.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.   This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 1, 2014)

Afternoon all! Its less than 18 hours before I am on the road to tournament. Have to wait to hear back from the two people supposed to drive me there, though. They were not in class this morning, and we don't have a meeting point or a time to leave. They are not answering their messages, either. If I don't hear anything by this evening, I won't be able to go!


----------



## Noomi (Aug 1, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Speaking of enjoying oneself without people underfoot...I am seriously considering NOT renting the other room and just making due with the one roomie.



If you would be able to, then do that, but the extra money might come in handy.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 1, 2014)

Tracy attended class this morning, she did her regular training this week, so I know she is really on the mend now! I am so happy that she seems much better, its great to see that sparkle in her eyes again. I was going to do a different kata at tournament tomorrow but she has persuaded me to do another. I will do whatever she wants me to do. She gave me a hug and a kiss before she left and wished me well. 

We shall keep her on the list for one more week, Foxy, if we may. Just to be 100% that she is back to her normal self. She had a few sniffles this morning and I hope she isn't getting a cold.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Aug 1, 2014)

I posted this in the Flame Zone but The Coffee Shop should see this also...


[ame=http://youtu.be/84DLT4yRcy4]Sadie doesn't want her brother to grow up (ORIGINAL) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 2, 2014)

Good morning, everyone, and a good Saturday to you!

The *Ordinary people drinking coffee* series continues.



*Person No. 1:*


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 2, 2014)

*Person no. 2:*


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 2, 2014)

And, today's coffee funnies:



















That cartoon is from 11/21/1959, Washington Post....


----------



## Noomi (Aug 2, 2014)

Evening Stat and others.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 2, 2014)

Well, soon it will be football season.  I'm wondering how my beloved Washington Redskins will do and also how my second favorite team, the Packers, will do.  I'm thinking the Packers will do much better than the Redskins but you just never know.  Maybe this will be the year the Redskins go all the way and win the Super Bowl. ***  I must be on drugs! ***  My biggest hope is that the Redskins beat Dallas every time they play and the Packers have no defeats this year.  Maybe I should go back to bed because the pain med is kicking in and I seem to be talking out of my butt.  My left leg, the whole leg, and not just the area behind my knee is hurting and the pain is what woke me up.  Pain med has it beginning to ease off.  Although the pain med is working well, it has me a little dizzy and my thoughts are not exactly clear.  I'm wondering things like, "Why aren't chickens orange?" and "What makes hampsters so darn cute?"  I think I better go back to bed before the guys with the white jackets and butterfly nets come for me.  Should I say "Good night" or "Good Morning?"


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 2, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Well, soon it will be football season.  I'm wondering how my beloved Washington Redskins will do and also how my second favorite team, the Packers, will do.  I'm thinking the Packers will do much better than the Redskins but you just never know.  Maybe this will be the year the Redskins go all the way and win the Super Bowl. ***  I must be on drugs! ***  My biggest hope is that the Redskins beat Dallas every time they play and the Packers have no defeats this year.  Maybe I should go back to bed because the pain med is kicking in and I seem to be talking out of my butt.  My left leg, the whole leg, and not just the area behind my knee is hurting and the pain is what woke me up.  Pain med has it beginning to ease off.  Although the pain med is working well, it has me a little dizzy and my thoughts are not exactly clear.  I'm wondering things like, "Why aren't chickens orange?" and "What makes hampsters so darn cute?"  I think I better go back to bed before the guys with the white jackets and butterfly nets come for me.  Should I say "Good night" or "Good Morning?"


Your main problem, BBD, is your desire to see those Deadskins whup up on the Cowboys. Twice even! Never happen to America's Team. Take two aspirins and call back tomorrow.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 2, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...






I'll muddle on through...


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> And, today's coffee funnies:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's me on the bottom picture. Can't help it.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 2, 2014)

Crap!!!  I don't seem to be up on my Ebola shots.


----------



## Jughead (Aug 2, 2014)

Morning folks. I'm not at work or at church, so it must be Saturday ... I hope.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## peach174 (Aug 2, 2014)

Good Morning!
Happy Saturday!


----------



## Pogo (Aug 2, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



Sugar cookies burn?  Yeah I guess they would -- I know KitKat bars make great candles...

A million years ago I actually worked in a candle factory, so I had a house of wax.  Seems like we had bees in the place about ten months out of the year.  In Pennsylvania.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 2, 2014)

Morning greetings, everyone! 

Busy, busy, busy.  Waiting for my last flight for the day to leave.   A B737 from the Russian Far East. They're loading a small dog sled in the cargo old right now.   
Hard to think that Summer will soon be over. School starts in a couple of weeks. I only have one class. That means more time but less money.  I always seem to run out of time before I run out of things to do.
I have missed visiting the CS, too.


----------



## kaz (Aug 2, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Morning folks. I'm not at work or at church, so it must be Saturday ... I hope.



You scared me there a second!  But yeah, it's Saturday...


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 2, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTqrlR7hkDU"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTqrlR7hkDU[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 2, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Well, soon it will be football season.  I'm wondering how my beloved Washington Redskins will do and also how my second favorite team, the Packers, will do.  I'm thinking the Packers will do much better than the Redskins but you just never know.  Maybe this will be the year the Redskins go all the way and win the Super Bowl. ***  I must be on drugs! ***  My biggest hope is that the Redskins beat Dallas every time they play and the Packers have no defeats this year.  Maybe I should go back to bed because the pain med is kicking in and I seem to be talking out of my butt.  My left leg, the whole leg, and not just the area behind my knee is hurting and the pain is what woke me up.  Pain med has it beginning to ease off.  Although the pain med is working well, it has me a little dizzy and my thoughts are not exactly clear.  I'm wondering things like, "Why aren't chickens orange?" and "What makes hampsters so darn cute?"  I think I better go back to bed before the guys with the white jackets and butterfly nets come for me.  Should I say "Good night" or "Good Morning?"



BBD, better call your doc and tell him the pain in the leg is getting worse.  He might have missed something important.  That just doesn't sound normal to me.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, everyone, and a good Saturday to you!
> 
> The *Ordinary people drinking coffee* series continues.
> 
> ...



I think your ordinary people series might be better called ordinary models.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 2, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Morning folks. I'm not at work or at church, so it must be Saturday ... I hope.



Thanks, and you, too, Juggie. I have a very hot day planned and I am not talking about the weather, which looks fab partly cloudy and 63°.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 2, 2014)

Good morning everybody. And I hope it is Saturday.  I wake up every morning to a TV program that has the market futures and then the opening market numbers flashing in the lower right corner of the screen--except during commercials.  So I lie there this morning waiting for the commercials to be over to see if it will be a good or bad day on the market (it has been really BAD for the last week or so.)  The commercials come and go and no numbers.  Well they forgot to start them up I think so I wait another cycle.  No numbers again. . . .wait another. . . .

And then I remember that it's Saturday and the market is closed.  So I got up.

We had more rain over night and at least a 50% chance for more today.  It is downright chilly out there--is not supposed to make it even into the 80's today and this is the high desert in early August!!!   Unheard of.

Hoping the perfect tenant will call for Gracie's room today, that Noomi's cold is all gone now and Tracy isn't getting it, and that Stat is all better this morning too. 

The coffee is extra good this morning.  Wishing a good weekend for all.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 2, 2014)

Happy Saturday


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 2, 2014)

Headed in early today. We're starting Texas Hold'em at 2PM and there's not a lot of time to set stuff up.
Got a new laptop yesterday. Hate windows 8.1 but I can't get it to boot from a CD so I can install Linux. ARRRGH


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all.  Sending feel better soon vibes to Stat.  I can so empathize--I seem to have an excellent immune system that wards off most uglies going around, but if there is a stomach flu anywhere in a 10-county radius, I'm going to get it.
> ...



Thought to pass along the Stat-Stomach-Bug-2014 update.

After sitting on the porcelain throne practically all of yesterday and having eaten all of two pieces of dry toast (now, that was exciting), I got the little one into bed at 9 and fell dead in bed at about 10 and slept through till 8.

This morning still meant trips to the porcelain throne, but as the day is wearing on, I note that I am indeed perking up. I took the little one swimming again (damn, is that exhausting if you are coming off a sickness) and her treat afterward was McDonalds. I hate McDonalds, she loves McDonalds. Oh, well, it's vacation. So, we ate there (I had a green salad) about 2 hours ago and I still don't have to visit the porcelain throne, so the prognosis for the rest of the weekend is ok.

But damn, that kind of stuff makes a dude tired!!!

I want to thank the MANY USMB members for the kind thoughts they sent in PM to me - that was really quite heartening.

The little one wants to watch Scooby Doo right now. Yepp, she takes right after her Papa....

Hope you all are having a decidely better weekend than I.


----------



## alan1 (Aug 2, 2014)

Interesting thing this past week.
The company I work for is being bought out by another company.
In the past, I've worked for companies that bought other companies.  I've never worked for the company that was being bought.
As an IT employee, my job/department will be highly needed to merge the computer systems of two Fortune 500 companies.  During my tenure with the company I've done IT support and development for merchandising, logistics and currently finance.  Exciting times and I know the systems inside and out from both an operational and IT perspective.  I'm sitting in the catbird seat.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 2, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Interesting thing this past week.
> *The company I work for is being bought out by another company.*
> In the past, I've worked for companies that bought other companies.  I've never worked for the company that was being bought.
> As an IT employee, my job/department will be highly needed to merge the computer systems of two Fortune 500 companies.  During my tenure with the company I've done IT support and development for merchandising, logistics and currently finance.  Exciting times and I know the systems inside and out from both an operational and IT perspective.  I'm sitting in the catbird seat.




That happened to me a couple of years ago.  They flew us all in to HQ in Toronto to map out their vision of the future, telling us "you guys are gonna be busier than you've ever been!"

Six months later we found out what they meant; we were indeed busier than ever ---looking for work somebody else to work for.  The few that they kept on got the short end of the stick; they got worked into the ground.

First clue was when we all went to check in in Toronto and were told, "um... this room isn't paid for..."


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 2, 2014)

Pogo said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting thing this past week.
> ...



Ouch!


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 2, 2014)

well, down the shore today but its raining.  so we went out for breakfast at IHOP and then went shopping.  We're planning on redoing the bathroom so we bought a knew vanity, sink and marble top, toilet and tile for the floor.  I'm finishing up a wood floor in the den and instead of putting wood molding around the base I'm putting decorative tiles.  so we picked those up too.  i'll take some pictures when its all done


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 2, 2014)

my youngest son zip lining yesterday


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 2, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Headed in early today. We're starting Texas Hold'em at 2PM and there's not a lot of time to set stuff up.
> Got a new laptop yesterday. Hate windows 8.1 but I can't get it to boot from a CD so I can install Linux. ARRRGH



You'll have to go into your boot sequencer at start up and select boot from CD/DVD or however they have it listed.  Microsoft generally sets their start up to boot from the hard drive.  Who made the laptop?  That will tell us how to get to the boot sequencer.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 2, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Interesting thing this past week.
> The company I work for is being bought out by another company.
> In the past, I've worked for companies that bought other companies.  I've never worked for the company that was being bought.
> As an IT employee, my job/department will be highly needed to merge the computer systems of two Fortune 500 companies.  During my tenure with the company I've done IT support and development for merchandising, logistics and currently finance.  Exciting times and I know the systems inside and out from both an operational and IT perspective.  I'm sitting in the catbird seat.



That's great.  Sometimes it does work out.  Sometimes not.  Too often new management is not as competent as the old management and that doesn't work out very well for almost everybody.

Back during the 80's, I learned the trade that would eventually become our own business and did so by working for a small company based in Salt Lake City.  At some point that company, along with a dozen other similar businesses, was bought out by a large corporation operating out of South Carolina.  And those of us out here in the west were subject to the unhappy experience of having MBA's back east, people who had never done what we do, who had no understanding of the purpose of what we did, who didn't know how, where, or under what circumstances we were doing our jobs, telling us how to do them and setting the standards for what was acceptable performance.

They managed to bankrupt every one of those small businesses.  Which is why Hombre and I went into business ourselves.  And that worked out pretty well.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 2, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Headed in early today. We're starting Texas Hold'em at 2PM and there's not a lot of time to set stuff up.
> ...



With Windows 8 or 8.1, when you insert the CD be sure the desk top is fully visible.  A little pop down screen will come down from the upper right corner--your right as you face the monitor screen.  It will ask what you want to do with the CD.  You click on the window and it gives you a number of options.  If you don't respond to the pop down screen quickly, however, it goes away and you have to reinsert the CD to get it to reappear.


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 2, 2014)

Pogo said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting thing this past week.
> ...



I was going to issue that warning but you beat me to it.  I've worked for three large companies that were purchased.  The problem with these huge mergers is that both companies have IT departments; CEOs; Human Resource departments; etc.  In every case, heads were chopped a few short months after the acquisition was complete.  Just be the best at what you do and you should be safe but I've seen really good folks walk out the door with a pink slip.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 2, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Generally the problem with bootable discs, particularly other operating systems on the disc, Windows will not let it run from the pop up so the boot sequence needs to be changed so it will run from start up.
Windows will tell you it's unrecognizable files.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 2, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> my youngest son zip lining yesterday



Used to have one at Ft Bragg where after about 150 ft you had to drop 20 feet into the water.... Either that or slam into a cliff wall.... I don't think I'd do that today....


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 2, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > my youngest son zip lining yesterday
> ...



that's why we do it when we're young.  lol


----------



## Sherry (Aug 2, 2014)

I really hope this doesn't gain any traction.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlQRy5lSbXU]Drop Your Pants* for Depend® Underwareness* - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 2, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> my youngest son zip lining yesterday





I did Outward Bound my senior year in High School.  Lots of Rock climbing up 200 ft vertical rock faces and then jumping off at the top.  Most of it was completely crazy.

Good times...but I would never do it again.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 2, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > my youngest son zip lining yesterday
> ...



Never say never.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 2, 2014)

Sherry said:


> I really hope this doesn't gain any traction.
> 
> Drop Your Pants* for Depend® Underwareness* - YouTube




omg...


do that many people really need depends??


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 2, 2014)

And on that note, considering the two very exiting days I have had with the Stat-Stomach-episode-of-2014, I will say that dinner was delicious, my first real meal in 2 days. And it is staying down. And I don't need depends.

Amen. Hallelujah.

One member here thinks it might be a case of mild food poisoning, and I agree. Now that I am almost out of the woods, Good Lord, that kind of stuff really, really tires a guy out. 

I'm back off to bed now.

See y'all tomorrow.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 2, 2014)

Good evening, everybody.  Have been laying low all day.  Left leg (mostly in the knee area but elsewhere too) was aching and that's what woke be me this morning but for right now it doesn't hurt at all.  I've decided that a shot and a half of Jack Daniels seems to do it as much good as anything else.  Maybe that's the cure.  Can't for the likes of me figure out what is wrong with it.  Hope the pain stays away tonight and I can catch up on my sleep.  If not, I'll be the most grumpy person at Mass tomorrow morning.  I'll be going to Mass alone tomorrow because Mrs. BBD worked today and will work tomorrow for the John Deere Historic Site in Grand Detour, IL.  She used to work there full-time as a tour guide before she retired but now only works there two weekends a year at a couple of special events they have.  Looking ahead at the month of August, I'm going to be a busy guy.  I have two medical appointments a week for the whole month.  When everybody get finished poking and prodding me, I should be the healthiest guy on the planet or at least know what's wrong with me.  For now though, I best get back to that Jack Daniels medication.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 2, 2014)

I read those nasty comments directed towards the Washington Redskins, and those of us who think they are just wonderful and I hope those of you that have ill-will towards this particular football institution can some how have a "come together" meeting with what ever your higher power might be.  Shame on you.  If you can't find it in your heart to root for the Redskins than you should at least root for the Green Bay Packers.  You are forgiven.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 2, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> I read those nasty comments directed towards the Washington Redskins, and those of us who think they are just wonderful and I hope those of you that have ill-will towards this particular football institution can some how have a "come together" meeting with what ever your higher power might be.  Shame on you.  If you can't find it in your heart to root for the Redskins than you should at least root for the Green Bay Packers.  You are forgiven.



GO Foreski....... errrrr Redskins!


----------



## Pogo (Aug 2, 2014)

Sherry said:


> I really hope this doesn't gain any traction.
> 
> Drop Your Pants* for Depend® Underwareness* - YouTube



--- she says as she posts it on the Worldwide Web and into the living rooms of billions...


----------



## Sherry (Aug 2, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > I really hope this doesn't gain any traction.
> ...



Oh come on, there's only like 12 people who ever view the CS.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 2, 2014)

Northern Virginian Redskins, haven't a prayer......


----------



## Jughead (Aug 2, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...


Being the best at what you do is good, but it's even better if you know the right people. If you know the President, Vice President, and some of the CEOs on a first name basis, and routinely have lunch with them, no matter what your position, you are in a good position. A good position in terms of job security, and also for a promotion whenever an opportunity presents itself.


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 2, 2014)

Sherry said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



I still have my climbing ropes in my trunk.  not sure if they'll ever see use again, but I'm not ready to part with them


----------



## Jughead (Aug 2, 2014)

Sherry said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfGRUCsObZ0]The Fray - Never Say Never (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 2, 2014)

Sherry said:


> I really hope this doesn't gain any traction.
> 
> Drop Your Pants* for Depend® Underwareness* - YouTube



Saw this on the morning news...  It isn't the silliest thing I have ever heard of but it's pretty close.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 2, 2014)

Going to go take my Saturday night shower and slip into some fresh undies and then slip into bed.  Don't you just hate it when you take a shower and your socks get wet?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 2, 2014)

Sherry said:


> I really hope this doesn't gain any traction.
> 
> Drop Your Pants* for Depend® Underwareness* - YouTube



Don't care much about the commercial/video but the name brings back a funny memory...

Last time i had a Heart catherization they took me from my room on a gurney down to the heart center. The 2 nurses asked if i could walk, and i replied that yes aI could even run if they would like. Anyway I got off the gurney and was just 2 steps from my new hospital bed when the younger nurse says, "Hold it right there buster , drop those drawers."

I explained that my wife wouldn't appreciate it but as a nearly 60 year old man she really had made my day.....


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 2, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I frequently get unrecognized publisher when installing old software.  And some of it is Microsoft software even.    But if you tell the computer to run the software, it will UNLESS it is totally incompatible.  My computer running 8.1 still objects to my Rise of Nations game that was developed and marketed as a Microsoft product but for ME, XP, Vista.  But it will run it.  I had a hell of a time getting Win 7 to run it and it still won't do a full screen version, but it is running it.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 2, 2014)

I can't decide if the glass is half empty or half full.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 2, 2014)

Oy. What a dilemma. Mr. Gracie found something at a yard sale today and I listed it on ebay for 50 bucks. I got 3 pms from buyers asking if we would sell it with a Buy It now. We said no to all three. Then a bid was placed, so we were pretty happy. Then...another one pm'd and asked if we would sell it for 450 bucks and end the listing. I said we should cuz that is a lot of money! But then Mr. Gracie said no..cuz someone already bid and it wouldn't be right to remove that bid just to sell it out from underneath that person. When I thought about it..I agreed. So we said no again. But dayum. DAYUM.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 2, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Oy. What a dilemma. Mr. Gracie found something at a yard sale today and I listed it on ebay for 50 bucks. I got 3 pms from buyers asking if we would sell it with a Buy It now. We said no to all three. Then a bid was placed, so we were pretty happy. Then...another one pm'd and asked if we would sell it for 450 bucks and end the listing. I said we should cuz that is a lot of money! But then Mr. Gracie said no..cuz someone already bid and it wouldn't be right to remove that bid just to sell it out from underneath that person. When I thought about it..I agreed. So we said no again. But dayum. DAYUM.



I don't think you have a dilemma.  If there was someone that interested at 450 it means the general interest goes _at least_ that deep.  You'll get there, whether it's that guy or another bidder.

On eBay it's all about the last five minutes.  Really the last _one_ minute.  Last week I had a record sitting at $7.50 (one bid, my minimum opening) for 6 days 23 hours 59 minutes and 45 seconds.  It sold for $22.50.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 2, 2014)

Last time this happened...it was an old styrofoam wall clock we bought for 15 bucks. It was FUGLY and I thought it would not sell at all. When it got to 300 bucks...I got suspicious and went hunting on google for it..and found one similiar at an antique shop for 1600 bucks. The last minute of the auction, it was a bidding war and finally sold for 700 bucks.
So...I am hoping this item does the same..sells for at least 500..or more.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 2, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Last time this happened...it was an old styrofoam wall clock we bought for 15 bucks. It was FUGLY and I thought it would not sell at all. When it got to 300 bucks...I got suspicious and went hunting on google for it..and found one similiar at an antique shop for 1600 bucks. The last minute of the auction, it was a bidding war and finally sold for 700 bucks.
> So...I am hoping this item does the same..sells for at least 500..or more.



It's always like that ("sniping") with anything of value on eBay.  I do it too when I'm buying.  I don't make a move until there's about 10 seconds left.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 2, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



The trick was to get it to boot from CD. I had to enable legacy support in BIOS and throw a couple other switches. I'm now booted to Kubuntu but running off the DVD drive. Next step, once I get a feel for the touch screen, is to install and hope GRUB will work.

The laptop is an HP Envy "Touchsmart" I5 processor 8 gigs ram and a terabyte HDD and 17" screen. I gotta get back to the bar, just ran home to try another BIOS switch and pick up the wife's meds. I should be home around midnight or 1AM (central).


----------



## Gracie (Aug 2, 2014)

I usually don't buy. And when I do..I want a BIN cuz I already know what I want and how much I am willing to pay for it. Been selling since '98 and at one time was a "power seller". Big whoop, that. 
Now it is just little things here and there.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 2, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I usually don't buy. And when I do..I want a BIN cuz I already know what I want and how much I am willing to pay for it. Been selling since '98 and at one time was a "power seller". Big whoop, that.
> Now it is just little things here and there.



BIN -- BOR-ing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You miss the adrenaline rush that way. 

Yeah I'll use BIN for little inconsequential things that have no chance of jumping outside an expected range -- printer cartridges was the last one.  But the last-second sniping, that thar's adventure.  I even watch my selling items in the last seconds to participate vicariously.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 2, 2014)

I agree. But I like BIN when I am buying a pair of shoes or some socks, etc.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 2, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Northern Virginian Redskins, haven't a prayer......




Yeah, I hear the Cowboys are coming back strong....


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 2, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheilas friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Beckis hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and friend Tracy,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Stat's aunt,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, and Becki.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.   This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 3, 2014)

Well, I'll try installing Kubunyu tomorrow morning.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 3, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


>


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 3, 2014)

Good morning, everyone, and a good Sunday to you!

The *Ordinary people drinking coffee* series ends today.



*Person No. 1:*


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 3, 2014)

*Person No. 2:*


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 3, 2014)

And, today's coffee funnies:


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 3, 2014)

Well my sis and brother in law are here but just in time for a full blown crisis in Toledo.  

We got up yesterday, had water, coffee and then started receiving calls not to drink, touch or boil, water.  This isn't just a water warning, things are blowing up all over, people are desperately seeking water right now and our city is in a state of emergency.  I've never seen anything like this here.



> Water crisis: still waiting for answers
> 
> Governor John Kasich has issued a state of emergency for Lucas County and surrounding communities due to algae toxins detected in the water during routine testing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 3, 2014)

Algae bloom visible from space

Toledo, OH - The large algae bloom is visible from space. The image below, courtesy of NOAA, shows the view point above the earth. The entire western end of Lake Erie is showing a blue-green color compared to the deep blue color that is typical. A strong southwest wind will help break up the bloom, but the wind is expected to stay calm to light through Monday. A weather maker will push into the region on Tuesday which could produce a light southwest wind at 5 to 10 mph.

http://www.13abc.com/story/26182320/algae-bloom-visible-from-space


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 3, 2014)

Restaurants, businesses that serve the public are closed.  They are saying we can shower and wash hands but I wouldn't trust any of them doing that.  

Hospitals have filtration systems, I always use filtered water (Britta) but I don't trust it.  I made the coffee we drank yesterday with it, we used it for drinking water the day before and were afraid we took in toxins but none of us are sick or rashy.  Hospitals are saying not a lot of ER patients showing up right now so that's good.

We randomly found a truck full of water yesterday just pulling up to Rite Aid so we're good for now.  Hoping they find some solution sooner rather than later.  

And how is YOUR day,


----------



## Jughead (Aug 3, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Well my sis and brother in law are here but just in time for a full blown crisis in Toledo.
> 
> We got up yesterday, had water, coffee and then started receiving calls not to drink, touch or boil, water.  This isn't just a water warning, things are blowing up all over, people are desperately seeking water right now and our city is in a state of emergency.  I've never seen anything like this here.
> 
> ...


I sympathize with you Sarah, that is not a good situation. Hope the algae bloom clears up very soon. You can't prepare food, wash vegetables, and stuff without tap water. For drinking and making coffee, you can always use bottled water, or if there is a shortage, there is always soda or other beverages to help stay hydrated. They really need to take care of this today before the start of tomorrow's workweek. It will have a huge impact on business, and would not be good for the local economy there.


----------



## Jughead (Aug 3, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Restaurants, businesses that serve the public are closed.  *They are saying we can shower and wash hands but I wouldn't trust any of them doing that.  *
> 
> Hospitals have filtration systems, I always use filtered water (Britta) but I don't trust it.  I made the coffee we drank yesterday with it, we used it for drinking water the day before and were afraid we took in toxins but none of us are sick or rashy.  Hospitals are saying not a lot of ER patients showing up right now so that's good.
> 
> ...


I would not chance washing with it. If they issued a warning that skin contact can cause irritation or rashes, it's not worth the risk. City officials need to get this fixed ASAP.


----------



## Jughead (Aug 3, 2014)

Morning folks! Today is National Watermelon Day. Watermelon is a healthy way to stay hydrated in the summer months. It's also one of the better tasting fruits...










Have a great Sunday!


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 3, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Morning folks! Today is National Watermelon Day. Watermelon is a healthy way to stay hydrated in the summer months. It's also one of the better tasting fruits...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Almost as good as Pommes Frites!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 3, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Well my sis and brother in law are here but just in time for a full blown crisis in Toledo.
> ...



I certainly feel for the folks in Toledo and in WV last year.

After years in Asia, I have learned to be very careful with water that I drink.

Hopefully, this problem will clear up quickly.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 3, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Morning folks! Today is National Watermelon Day. Watermelon is a healthy way to stay hydrated in the summer months. It's also one of the better tasting fruits...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love watermelon, period


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 3, 2014)

And a good morning to all of you


----------



## peach174 (Aug 3, 2014)

Morning !


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 3, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


For many of the older games ya have to run them as "administrator" to get them to work right. 
Also:



> Windows 8 includes a Program Compatibility Troubleshooter along with compatibility options you can tweak. Just right-click the shortcut for the program youre having problems with, select Properties, and click the Compatibility tab. From here, you can run the compatibility troubleshooter to have Windows walk you though choosing settings that my fix your problem. Alternatively, you can try to trick the program into thinking its running on a previous version of Windows, such as Windows XP or Windows 98. This may solve problems with programs that worked on previous programs but no longer work. The Compatibility tab also allows you to always start programs in administrator mode  useful if they must be run as administrator.



How To Run Old Games & Software In Windows 8


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 3, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Restaurants, businesses that serve the public are closed.  They are saying we can shower and wash hands but I wouldn't trust any of them doing that.
> 
> Hospitals have filtration systems, I always use filtered water (Britta) but I don't trust it.  I made the coffee we drank yesterday with it, we used it for drinking water the day before and were afraid we took in toxins but none of us are sick or rashy.  Hospitals are saying not a lot of ER patients showing up right now so that's good.
> 
> ...



We get two Toledo channels over here in Hillsdale.  Been checking in on your situation frequently.  From what I'm reading about blue-green algae blooms, they vary in levels, but can take several months to end.  There is an acceptable level that you can use, so hopefully it gets there soon.  I was gone last night and didn't hear how the new water test samples turned out.


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 3, 2014)

Looks like another rainy Sunday.  This has been one cold wet summer


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 3, 2014)

Just wondering, was it Toledo I just heard about last week that was cutting off so many peoples water for non payment?


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 3, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Just wondering, was it Toledo I just heard about last week that was cutting off so many peoples water for non payment?



Not sure but they do cut off utilities for non payment and they don't care whether people live or die because of it.  Extreme heat or cold, they don't care about anything but the money.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 3, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Just wondering, was it Toledo I just heard about last week that was cutting off so many peoples water for non payment?



Detroit.


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 3, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Restaurants, businesses that serve the public are closed.  They are saying we can shower and wash hands but I wouldn't trust any of them doing that.
> ...



They've tested several samples and hope that it's acceptable one more time.


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 3, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Just wondering, was it Toledo I just heard about last week that was cutting off so many peoples water for non payment?


I thought it was detroit


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 3, 2014)

I don't get any Toledo TV stations.  I wonder why that is?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 3, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Well my sis and brother in law are here but just in time for a full blown crisis in Toledo.
> 
> We got up yesterday, had water, coffee and then started receiving calls not to drink, touch or boil, water.  This isn't just a water warning, things are blowing up all over, people are desperately seeking water right now and our city is in a state of emergency.  I've never seen anything like this here.
> 
> ...



I've been watching this story develop, Sarah.  Although I operate off a well, I still keep quite a bit of water stored for emergencies.  Around here, a good trembler can rupture wells and contaminate that water source.  
Good luck, hope this passes soon, but it certainly does shake your faith in simple things you take for granted, doesn't it?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 3, 2014)

Good Morning, Everyone!
Whew!  Lots going on, way too fast!  
Things seem to have calmed down a bit here.  Well, except maybe Sarah's water situation.
Had a lovely chat with my daughter yesterday.  I've mentioned Sachenda, her "mentor" when she was growing up.  Well, I may not have mentioned that Sachenda and her family are Cambodian.  Anywhoo...daughter and granddaughters were invited to a big family reunion.  They had a blast!  My daughter was surprised when the older ladies identified my younger (blue eyes, blond hair) granddaughter as part Asian.  Her grandmother was Korean.  They said it was something to do with her eyes.  Needless-to-say, they made a pet of her.  The other girl captivated Sachenda's husband, who is a HUGE computer geek.  Good thing my girls are not shy about trying different food, either.
I'll be up at my other place this weekend, gotta get that shed built before the snow flies, and that won't be too long from now.  I need to pack up my stuff from both places in town and move it to storage.


----------



## Jughead (Aug 3, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Morning folks! Today is National Watermelon Day. Watermelon is a healthy way to stay hydrated in the summer months. It's also one of the better tasting fruits...
> ...


Fried apples? They are good, but Patates Frites are even better ... french fries ...


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 3, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> I don't get any Toledo TV stations.  I wonder why that is?


Unpaid cable bill?


----------



## boedicca (Aug 3, 2014)

Mornin' all.






I can't stand watermelon, so am substituting Cantaloupe for today.

Sadly, it is a very cool foggy day...which makes the prospect of going to the Art + Soul Festival a tad less appealing.


----------



## boedicca (Aug 3, 2014)

Mornin' all.






I can't stand watermelon, so am substituting Cantaloupe for today.

Sadly, it is a very cool foggy day...which makes the prospect of going to the Art + Soul Festival a tad less appealing.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 3, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get any Toledo TV stations.  I wonder why that is?
> ...



Ooooooh, sorry contestant but it wasn't door number one.  What do you think audience, should we give him one more try?

Okay!  Spin the wheel again!


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 3, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get any Toledo TV stations.  I wonder why that is?
> ...



LOL.  Yeah our cable is okay but it doesn't carry any Toledo or Detroit stations.


----------



## boedicca (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm looking forward to the day where all channels are streamed and we can just pick the ones we want.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 3, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Mornin' all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You don't like watermelon?  Really?  I believe you are the first person I have ever met who didn't like watermelon.  But oh well.  It is such little idiosyncrasies that makes us interesting people.  Hombre is always amazed that I remember people's food allergies and preferences decades later--this one won't eat real butter--that one won't eat blackberries or anything blackberry flavored--this one has a nut allergy--grapes make that one's blood sugar spike, etc.

But me?  I love watermelon and, though they are stupid expensive anymore, we usually have some in the fridge when they are in season.  Good stuff and good for you.

Cool and foggy in California sounds like a good thing with all the drought and wild fires out there though.  I am hoping that is remedied for California soon as New Mexico is enjoying one of the best monsoon seasons we have had in a very long time.


----------



## boedicca (Aug 3, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Mornin' all.
> ...




I just have never liked watermelon, even as a kid.  The only watermelony thing I like is watermelon flavored water.  Go figure.

We certainly need some rain here in CA.......and more dams and reservoirs to store water during wet years.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 3, 2014)

And good morning all.  Another cool day (high 70's) in Albuquerque today but hoping the rains will return.  Yesterday was a dry day and that was a good thing because we had severe flash flooding in the downtown area and south night before last--in one underpass the water was all the way to the top of the cars and several homes and businesses got flooding.  They needed some time to dry out.  If that had been at our place--we're well north of that area--we would have had four inches of water in our back enclosed porch area.  As it was we did get a nice rain.  I'm loving it.

But I don't envy Sarah her water problems.  That has to be miserable in an area that large and heavily populated.  It was bad enough for just us when we lived out on the mountain and very occasionally had well or pump problems.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 3, 2014)

And this is why I love the monsoon season.  This is the way it looked here last night. . . .


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 3, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Restaurants, businesses that serve the public are closed.  They are saying we can shower and wash hands but I wouldn't trust any of them doing that.
> 
> Hospitals have filtration systems, I always use filtered water (Britta) but I don't trust it.  I made the coffee we drank yesterday with it, we used it for drinking water the day before and were afraid we took in toxins but none of us are sick or rashy.  Hospitals are saying not a lot of ER patients showing up right now so that's good.
> 
> ...



400,000 Ohioans are without water! 

They might have to declare a state of emergency and stop people from going in to work on Monday because this is serious. 

Stay safe, Sarah, you and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 3, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Just wondering, was it Toledo I just heard about last week that was cutting off so many peoples water for non payment?



I think it was Detroit.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (Aug 3, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Restaurants, businesses that serve the public are closed.  They are saying we can shower and wash hands but I wouldn't trust any of them doing that.
> ...



People are not working even if they want to.  Servers, all kinds of restaurants, anyone working with food are all offline, grocery stores have empty shelves.  

Water is coming to the area but not enough to get these people up and running.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 3, 2014)

Warm here, guys.  Unlike you folks in the northeastern quarter of the country, we have had a warm summer.  But we have had four days of 100 instead of the 19 last year at this date, which is a blessing.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 3, 2014)

Rain 2 days in a row......


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 3, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Morning folks! Today is National Watermelon Day. Watermelon is a healthy way to stay hydrated in the summer months. It's also one of the better tasting fruits...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Food!


Watermelon!


Yum!*


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 3, 2014)

For a lazy August Sunday...







[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rd3rA89VhtA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rd3rA89VhtA[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 3, 2014)

And for today's history lesson . . .

On August 3, 1492, Columbus sailed the ocean blue. . .seeking a more direct trade route to lucrative markets in the east.  Even though Spain was at war with west Africans who were disrupting the normal trade routes at the time, Columbus met with a lot of resistance from King Ferdinand and Queen Isabel who were not interested in funding the expedition.

After years of petitions and being rejected, Columbus finally gave up on the Spanish monarchy and set out to appeal to the King of France to fund the project.  But of course that would also mean France would get the glory and any loot to be had.

Realizing this, King Ferdinand did a last minute about face and sent messengers after Columbus to bring him back to court.  He didn't think Columbus would come back alive but he didn't want to lose out on any benefits if it did.  Probably believing the odds were in their favor, on April 17, 1492, Ferdinand and Isabel signed a formal agreement with Columbus granting him three good sailing ships plus 10% of the profits, noble status, and hereditary governorship of the new territories for him and his descendants if he succeeded.

Three months later, on August 3, 1492, Columbus, commanding the Nina, Pinta, and Santa Maria, sailed from Palos into the unknown.  And the rest, as they say, is history.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 3, 2014)

Watermelon?  Yep.  I like it BUT it has to be very cold and the salt shaker needs to be handy.  I don't like warm room temp. watermelon.  Yuck.

Woke up late and missed Mass where I normally go.  However, I did go to a nearby town where our priest is doing double duty.  Attended Mass there this morning.  Had to go alone cause Mrs. BBD is working today at John Deere.  I was going to take Taco but he was too slow getting his church clothes on.

It's a beautiful day here in northwestern Illinois.  The house is nice and quiet.  I may just take a nap.


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 3, 2014)

They sent samples of the water to different testing sites for example, 65 samples went to Michigan.  They came back with undetectable levels of toxins.  Columbus also came back undectable.  They want one more site to officially say their findings are undectable and we can lift the ban.

Not sure if we have to run the water for awhile to flush it out of the pipes and water heater but we'll see.  Some good news on the horizon but I hope this won't be forgotten.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## BluesMistress (Aug 3, 2014)

Enjoy the Day ~~~

[URL=http://s1373.photobucket.com/user/djangoLove/media/c2c4c2d3-ec10-42f4-ae11-782c9b9117c2_zps829ae909.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## kaz (Aug 3, 2014)

I like sundays


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 3, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Restaurants, businesses that serve the public are closed.  They are saying we can shower and wash hands but I wouldn't trust any of them doing that.
> ...



Ohioans don't drink water........  MD20-20 but not water........


----------



## CorvusRexus (Aug 3, 2014)

Shoot. I just realized school starts on Tuesday. Fantastic.


On a side note, who thinks Marching Band is a sport? What about Professional Video Gaming? I personally say the first is, but the second isn't.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 3, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Back in the day, when i wanted trouble, that was my drink of choice.....Mad Dog caused many an injury. I still feel some of them...


----------



## Sherry (Aug 3, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> Shoot. I just realized school starts on Tuesday. Fantastic.
> 
> 
> On a side note, who thinks Marching Band is a sport? What about Professional Video Gaming? I personally say the first is, but the second isn't.



My son is in marching band, and they have to run the mile before every practice, as well as other exercises to prepare them for their drills...those kids get a real physical work out, not to mention the mental work out of learning and playing the music.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 3, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Tried it once.......  Saw guys that were usually laid back turn into fighting monsters.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 3, 2014)

Do they still make MD 20/20?  Used to drink it way back in high school.  Also Boone's Farm Strawberry Hill.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 3, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> Shoot. I just realized school starts on Tuesday. Fantastic.
> 
> 
> On a side note, who thinks Marching Band is a sport? What about Professional Video Gaming? I personally say the first is, but the second isn't.


Saw on TV a couple weeks ago some college is going to make video gaming a sport and award scholarships. Might as well add Pocket Pool to the list of sports.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 3, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Do they still make MD 20/20?  Used to drink it way back in high school.  Also Boone's Farm Strawberry Hill.


They still make Mad Dog. There's a website called Bum Wines and they list the worst, headache causing rotgut as Wild Irish Rose. Street people call it Instant Headache.


BumWine.com


----------



## Sherry (Aug 3, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > Shoot. I just realized school starts on Tuesday. Fantastic.
> ...


----------



## R.D. (Aug 3, 2014)

I cant figure this one out, its driving me crazy


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 3, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Do they still make MD 20/20?  Used to drink it way back in high school.  Also Boone's Farm Strawberry Hill.



Not sure about the Boones Farm but apparently they still make MD20/20, Thunderbird and Wild Irish Rose.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 3, 2014)

R.D. said:


> I cant figure this one out, its driving me crazy



Look more closely.......


----------



## Mertex (Aug 3, 2014)

R.D. said:


> I cant figure this one out, its driving me crazy


There are too many arms for the people in the picture.....he has his arm around her, but there is another hand/arm between them on her legs, and one arm  sticking out (tattooed) next to him....


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 3, 2014)

Mertex said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > I cant figure this one out, its driving me crazy
> ...


Eyes like a hawk!


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 3, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...





I can think of a few USMB pocket pool champions.....


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 3, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > I cant figure this one out, its driving me crazy
> ...


Both sitting on someone's lap.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 3, 2014)

Mertex said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > I cant figure this one out, its driving me crazy
> ...



It's photo shopped.
Notice the straight line- cut and past job with the black out fit she is wearing, right next to that extra hand under her.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 3, 2014)

Sherry said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > Shoot. I just realized school starts on Tuesday. Fantastic.
> ...




Oh, I remember Band Camp, 1978 1979, 1980 and 1981 quite vividly.... it's a sport...


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 3, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



I'm the reigning champ!  Ain't no one takin' that title away!


















Ummmmm, what were we talking about again?


----------



## Mertex (Aug 3, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...




I don't think it is photoshopped.  That straight line looks like the brown arm of the chair....you can't see her black dress below her arm (with the watch).

The guy is sitting on someone's lap, you can see the khaki pants under his blue pants.


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 3, 2014)

Mertex said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > I cant figure this one out, its driving me crazy
> ...



it looks like the girl in the beige top is sitting on some guys lap with khaki shorts


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 3, 2014)

Mertex said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


I think the head with the beard belongs to the khaki shorts.  he is looking over the shoulder of the girl in beige and her head is behind the girl in black


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 3, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



I see a black top........  I assumed it was part of a girl....  Didn't look any farther......


----------



## R.D. (Aug 3, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



  Ok, now I see it. 

Thanks, that one had me for hours


----------



## Mertex (Aug 3, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...




Okay, that's not a girl in the beige top....it's got a beard.....


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 3, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



he's looking over her shoulder.  she's on his lap


----------



## Pogo (Aug 3, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Mornin' all.
> ...



I've never liked watermelon either.  I'm with Bo - substitute canteloupe.  Canteloupe rules.


----------



## CorvusRexus (Aug 3, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...



Sadly, the only people who realize how much work goes into Band are those who are in it, so we get so little respect from others. My _mother_ said that checkers is more of a physical sport than Marching Band.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 3, 2014)

I finally talked to Pat late last night -- she's back home after two weeks in hospital, still detoxing, having been removed from all the drug cocktails she's been set up with over several years, her voice now sounding much stronger and clearer than I've heard it in a long time.  She's back to being bedridden with a useless leg, no feeling in one quadrant, a nasty infection that festered a while before it was noticed and needs regular attention, bedsores, all the stuff that drove her to seek an exit ramp from this mortal coil.

She's less angry now that her attempt failed but she seems to have come to terms with it and moved on.  Though she says she's lost some recent memories she sounds very lucid and there was  no brain damage apparently.  So .... life goes on basically.  Once the first few days of the event came and went I stopped getting updates so we had a lot to catch up on.

She speaks wistfully and hopefully in terms of 'what does it take to re-grow muscle and nerve tissue', which is very hard to listen to because I really don't think that's possible and it's a serious hurdle she has to take to accept that.  That may be her most trying challenge now.

I'm thinking I might make a plan to go up there to just facilitate stuff that might make her life easier, logistically.  Maybe arranging for bedside internet, that sort of thing...


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 3, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



I was in band from 4th grade through college and I agree.  It doesn't get the respect that it deserves.  Only the kids and maybe their parents understand how much practice goes into getting a high ranking seat in your instrument section or placing well at All State and what it is like learning and practicing the marching routines in all kinds of weather.  My HS band (from Santa Fe NM) was chosen to do the entire halftime show at the All Star Game at Soldiers Field, Chicago.  We practiced four hours a day for many weeks in advance of the August performance and in the rest of our time we were helping raise the lot of money it took for the four busses, motels, meals, etc.

And I think it is disgraceful that they don't show the great marching bands at halftime at televised games.  Instead we endure tedious, boring interviews and commentary unless we do something else during that 20-30 minutes.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 3, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



About that halftime thing, I'm afraid a marching band is just one of those things (among many) that simply don't translate well to a TV screen.  I know I get nothing but a snore watching one on a screen, which is a quite different impression from seeing it live.  I think TV producers realized that early on and found other things to plug in so as not to lose the entire audience.

It's certainly a physical thing though. I've never been in a traditional marching band but I have been part of a Brazilian batucada street ensemble, marching for hours.  Try doing that while playing shaker for three hours...


----------



## R.D. (Aug 3, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


Your mother is wrong and that's just a shame. 

Proud band mother of two here, and without you guys there are no concerts, the fabulous state/nation wide competitions   don't happen, parades are dulls ville, pep rallies might as well be shelved, the games are far less exciting, graduation ceremonies lack pizazz and school fund raising suffers.  Music is an intellectual past time marching  band is a work out and like concert band is an exercise in sophistication talent and team work

You rock and  don't forget  it!


----------



## Jughead (Aug 3, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...


yup. The fellow with the beard has the tattoo on his right arm.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 3, 2014)

I used to like the bands at halftime.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 3, 2014)

By the way I'm going for the Akron Indians to finally win the Stuper Bowel this year........


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 3, 2014)

Sherry said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > Shoot. I just realized school starts on Tuesday. Fantastic.
> ...



Almost all the males in the branch of my family that stayed in Philly marched in those big marching bands.  You had to be fit to carry those costumes, march and perform.  So, yeah, marching bands are a pretty athletic activity.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 3, 2014)

I would have went out for band when I was in high school but they didn't have a Jew's Harp section.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 3, 2014)

I have been so bored I did something I never thought I would do tonight I actually tried to watch some of sharknado 2 I got through a whole thirty seconds before I had to switch to the paint drying channel.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 3, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Just wondering, was it Toledo I just heard about last week that was cutting off so many peoples water for non payment?



Detroit.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 3, 2014)

blackhawk said:


> I have been so bored I did something I never thought I would do tonight I actually tried to watch some of sharknado 2 I got through a whole thirty seconds before I had to switch to the paint drying channel.



I like the paint drying channel, it's more intellectually stimulating then 99% of the tripe they try to feed us........


----------



## Noomi (Aug 3, 2014)

Attended tournament yesterday. Competed with a bunch of people. Came away with a bronze for kata, and a bronze for kumite. Now at home nursing a pulled hamstring.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 3, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...




Yeah, I think you're right.  The beige shirt person appears to have boobs, be it ever so small.....


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 3, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > I have been so bored I did something I never thought I would do tonight I actually tried to watch some of sharknado 2 I got through a whole thirty seconds before I had to switch to the paint drying channel.
> ...



On the bright side in the short time I watched it l learned a shark can be sucked out of the ocean to an altitude of 35,000 feet and survive long enough to be hurled through an airplane and bite someones head off. I'm sure that will come in handy on all future flights I might take.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 3, 2014)

R.D. said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




I was in band in High School.  I wanted to play the trumpet but we had about 8 people that played the trumpet, and I wasn't the best one, so I was like 4th chair.  The band director needed a French Horn player, but none of the guys wanted to play it, and I thought it was an awful looking instrument (compared to the trumpet) and I kept saying no.   The band director told me I could have 1st chair if I switched to the French Horn....so I finally agreed.  After a short while I got over my dislike for the French Horn and got to really liking it.  I didn't keep up with my music after I left high school and today I wouldn't know how to play it.....tsk, tsk....


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 3, 2014)

blackhawk said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...








Never fly without it........


----------



## Pogo (Aug 3, 2014)

Mertex said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...



Yes you would.  Physical memory is amazing. Trust your fingers.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 3, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > I have been so bored I did something I never thought I would do tonight I actually tried to watch some of sharknado 2 I got through a whole thirty seconds before I had to switch to the paint drying channel.
> ...



So true.  Even in black and white.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 3, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...




I don't know, I know the notes, still, I just don't remember the finger alignment for the notes....it's a blank.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 4, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Oy, Gewalt!


----------



## Sherry (Aug 4, 2014)

A little snack for the night owls.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 4, 2014)

Good morning, everyone, and Monday, Monday to you!

Today's choice: *Craazy people drinking coffee!* 



*Person No. 1:*


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 4, 2014)

*Person No. 2:*


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 4, 2014)

And, today's Monday coffee funnies:








 [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]


----------



## Noomi (Aug 4, 2014)

I am third on the right.






Doing kata.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 4, 2014)

Beautiful photos of a family meeting their stillborn

Parents in California had a baby a few weeks ago. A girl, named Monroe. She was stillborn, and her mother and father hired a photographer to take some pictures of them and their perfect little girl. The above link contains those photos.

Have tissues beside you, you may need them.


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 4, 2014)

Morning Everyone!


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 4, 2014)

> Toledo mayor: System safe, but water advisory remains in effect
> 
> Toledo Mayor D. Michael Collins opened a rare, 3 a.m. news conference today by emphatically stating on a couple of occasions it is "my decision" to keep the advisory against drinking the city's tap water or returning to normal usage operations in effect until further notice, even though the latest test results from the Ohio Environmental Protection Agency and the U.S. Environmental Protection Agency suggest the algae-induced toxin has probably dissipated to safe levels by now.
> 
> ...



Okay with me really.  I'd rather have him sure before lifting the advisory.

Fire, police and high school volunteers are delivering water now to seniors and other people who can't get out.  It's inspiring really and Kasige may jump on this now that it is a crisis.  I mean, shouldn't our drinking water be a priority everywhere?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 4, 2014)

It's morning.  That's about all I have to say about it.  Woke up several times last night with a painful left leg.  Woke up this morning at 0550 because of the pain.  Can't figure out what's going on with it.  It just hurts.  After I've been up for a while the pain will go away and it doesn't usually return until around midnight when I'm in bed.  I have an appointment with my doctor for Aug 13th.  I think I'm going to ask him to saw it off and learn how to hop around on one leg.  At least then it wouldn't hurt.  I hate it when anything is wrong with me.  Makes me grumpy and a bit on the irritable side.  Here lately when Taco sees me he runs.  Going to have some more coffee and sulk.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## R.D. (Aug 4, 2014)

> *Welcome, R.D..*
> *1* New Post since your last visit.



  Where'd everybody go??


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 4, 2014)

R.D. said:


> > *Welcome, R.D..*
> > *1* New Post since your last visit.
> 
> 
> ...




Oh, you logged into the alternate reality version of USMB, Earth, Sol System 4568. 

We are Sol System 2254.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 4, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> It's morning.  That's about all I have to say about it.  Woke up several times last night with a painful left leg.  Woke up this morning at 0550 because of the pain.  Can't figure out what's going on with it.  It just hurts.  After I've been up for a while the pain will go away and it doesn't usually return until around midnight when I'm in bed.  I have an appointment with my doctor for Aug 13th.  I think I'm going to ask him to saw it off and learn how to hop around on one leg.  At least then it wouldn't hurt.  I hate it when anything is wrong with me.  Makes me grumpy and a bit on the irritable side.  Here lately when Taco sees me he runs.  Going to have some more coffee and sulk.




Hope you get to feeling better, BDD.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 4, 2014)

Good morning, all: we are going to get rain.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 4, 2014)

What a weekend!  I took Friday off to finalize everything I have to do chore-wise each weekend.  I did two loads of laundry, mopped the tile in the front foyer, kitchen and bath, walked and bathed the Mutt, ran to the bank, bought the last of the Pig Roast supplies, packed a bag with extra clothes and then drove to my friend's home in Austintown.

There, my brother and I put the 110 pound pig on the spit, stuffed with grilled chicken breasts and out own mixture of salt and garlic, pitched a tent on his lawn, paid him for the port-a-johns (which are luxury models equipped with lights, air fresheners and hand sanitizer) and then I proceeded to drink draught beer and swap lies with my friends.

We got the pig on to cook at 8:15 the next morning and all was well.  The rain did not start until the pig was fully cooked.  Not only did weather disturb our cooking, but it drove down the turnout considerably.  We schlepped the cooked pig still on its spit to a canopy where we could cut the beast up into edible meat.  And just as I was picking the last few scraps from the shoulders, the sun came out!

All told, about 150 people showed up an hour after the original dinner bell was rung.  Everyone had a great time.

Yesterday I attended a mighty wake for one of my high school classmates.  He suffered with brain cancer and passed away last Wednesday morning.  Song, tears, laughter, stories, more tears, more laughter and more songs all lubricated with those tiny airline sized bottles of his favorite beverage~ Jack Daniel's made for quite a scene.  There were twice as many folks at the wake than the pig roast.  

The wake was scheduled for 1:00 Sunday.  My friend (known to all of his buddies as Rat) was a huge Steeler fan.  The obituary said it was to be a "Celebration of Life".  So, the occasion, the timing on a Sunday afternoon, our shared enthusiasm for all things Black and Gold meant most of the celebrants there were wearing Steeler's jerseys.

The venue was the same place I had roasted a pig 35 years earlier.  It was the old Shrine Club.  But a family here in town won the lottery 25 years ago.  Their take was 1.25 million a year (after taxes) and this is the last year of their winnings.  They invested in the Shrine Club and turned it into a first class banquet center.  They renamed the site Three Blessings.  It is non-denominational to the point of being strictly secular.  I'm guessing that one of the three blessings is the one from the scratch off ticket sold by the State of Ohio.

It was a bitter sweet scene and a perfect tribute to my dear old friend and his family.


----------



## kaz (Aug 4, 2014)

Another great morning!  I was thinking how when I was younger, I used to worry about accomplishing enough in my life, preparing for my old age, and living as long as I can.  The older I get, the less I worry about those things and just try to enjoy the day.  And I'm a lot happier about it.


----------



## kaz (Aug 4, 2014)

R.D. said:


> > *Welcome, R.D..*
> > *1* New Post since your last visit.
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry Man, we got into a debate about appropriate and inappropriate uses of several household items.  It got a little heated...


----------



## R.D. (Aug 4, 2014)

kaz said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > > *Welcome, R.D..*
> ...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 4, 2014)

The better half is up and moving around, and we will go to the gym in a bit.

We try to walk every day two to three miles at least once a day, and do a circuit alternating weights and step ups at least three times a week.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 4, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> The better half is up and moving around, and we will go to the gym in a bit.
> 
> We try to walk every day two to three miles at least once a day, and do a circuit alternating weights and step ups at least three times a week.




Have a good one, Jake.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 4, 2014)

Laundry is already started and I'm getting ready to head out for my morning walk.....


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 4, 2014)

I have just finished watching the last episode of Breaking Bad. I recommend the series to anyone that likes extreme drama.


----------



## Diana1180 (Aug 4, 2014)

Good Morning kids.

Blah...Monday....


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 4, 2014)

Sarah G looks to have another day without potable water.  Two observations about this situation, neither of which I consider political.  First, dispite the downside to the algae bloom issue in Toledo, it is really nice to see how people can come together and help each other.  Second, it is easy to see and say we need to improve our streets.  It is another thing to realize what we did underground 70 years ago needs help too.

Sounds like Sarah G needs the winds to blow and rain to fall for this bloom to break up a bit.  Here's hoping you get crappy weather Sarah!


----------



## Pogo (Aug 4, 2014)

Sherry said:


> A little snack for the night owls.








Ah thank you Sherry.  You shouldn't have - I mean a glass of milk per cookie?  I can make one glass last several cookies. 

But you go ahead and get trays for the others, I'll get to work on this...


----------



## Pogo (Aug 4, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I think it's supposed to be a blank, because that will come from the right brain.  I've noticed I can put down my hammered dulcimer for 12 years, never touch it, then drag it out and think "I used to know some tunes, what were they?" and come up with the same blank.  Then the hands just start finding the notes on their own and show _me_ what the tune was.  I hear what the hands are doing and go, "oh yeah, that's it".

The hands remember those physical patterns given the right circumstances.  Pick up the instrument, I'll bet it's there.  It's kind of the same thing as "remembering" how to type on a keyboard.  We don't think it analytically, we just feel it.

That's how it is for me, although I'm completely right-brained about music.  I know how to read the dots but it's waaay too much work.


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 4, 2014)

this was our drive down to the shore this weekend.  what a mess.  you couldn't go much more than 10 mph because yhe water was so deep you couldn't control the car.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 4, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> It's morning.  That's about all I have to say about it.  Woke up several times last night with a painful left leg.  Woke up this morning at 0550 because of the pain.  Can't figure out what's going on with it.  It just hurts.  After I've been up for a while the pain will go away and it doesn't usually return until around midnight when I'm in bed.  I have an appointment with my doctor for Aug 13th.  I think I'm going to ask him to saw it off and learn how to hop around on one leg.  At least then it wouldn't hurt.  I hate it when anything is wrong with me.  Makes me grumpy and a bit on the irritable side.  Here lately when Taco sees me he runs.  Going to have some more coffee and sulk.



Bakers cyst?  Posterior cartilage/meniscus tear?


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 4, 2014)

Landscaping sometimes takes weird twists and turns.  Normally I weed (when I must) it is on land.  Have a customer with an over growth of lily pads, so I spent four hours in a lake Sunday.  Being next to shore in an area with little wave action, it was filled with about a foot of muck.  No snakes fortunately, but a really big brown spider paniced and used me as a plant to escape the water.  Ran up my t shirt and across my left cheek.  No spider bites.


----------



## Diana1180 (Aug 4, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > It's morning.  That's about all I have to say about it.  Woke up several times last night with a painful left leg.  Woke up this morning at 0550 because of the pain.  Can't figure out what's going on with it.  It just hurts.  After I've been up for a while the pain will go away and it doesn't usually return until around midnight when I'm in bed.  I have an appointment with my doctor for Aug 13th.  I think I'm going to ask him to saw it off and learn how to hop around on one leg.  At least then it wouldn't hurt.  I hate it when anything is wrong with me.  Makes me grumpy and a bit on the irritable side.  Here lately when Taco sees me he runs.  Going to have some more coffee and sulk.
> ...



Sciatica?


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 4, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> The better half is up and moving around, and we will go to the gym in a bit.
> 
> We try to walk every day two to three miles at least once a day, and do a circuit alternating weights and step ups at least three times a week.



That is an excellent routine. Diet and exercise...the best routine for optimum health.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 4, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> this was our drive down to the shore this weekend.  what a mess.  you couldn't go much more than 10 mph because yhe water was so deep you couldn't control the car.




Challenging to say the least. I always found driving in that kind of weather with a loved one, to be very exciting. Even romantic. ( I know    )  

There is something about it that brings two people closer. Maybe stemming from need.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 4, 2014)

Diana1180 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Usually not behind the knee.  I'd be willing to bet BBD has an age related tear, i.e. it simply wore out, not uncommon with us somewhat, slightly older than many others folk.  

Now a third option just came to mind, a bone spur but BBD hasn't complained (to us) of his knee "catching" and a bone spur is typically not constantly painful but more so during locomotion.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 4, 2014)

The water is drinkable in Toledo!  Assuming you liked the taste before.


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 4, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > this was our drive down to the shore this weekend.  what a mess.  you couldn't go much more than 10 mph because yhe water was so deep you couldn't control the car.
> ...



then you never drove in this weather in NY traffic  lol  

there were some people who actuallly thought they could still go 60.  tons of cars were stalling out.  once the traffic could get moving a little the accidents started.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 4, 2014)

I believe what I have is called "kneemonia"...  Could also be "growing pains".


----------



## Jughead (Aug 4, 2014)

Sherry said:


> A little snack for the night owls.


You picked the right day for the cookies. Today is National Chocolate Chip Cooke Day.



> Nothing tastes better than a warm, gooey chocolate chip cookie fresh from the oven. National Chocolate Chip Cookie Day is celebrated on Aug. 4 each year.



National Chocolate Chip Cookie Day - August 4 2014






Have a great week, folks!


----------



## Pogo (Aug 4, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > this was our drive down to the shore this weekend.  what a mess.  you couldn't go much more than 10 mph because yhe water was so deep you couldn't control the car.
> ...



Oh yeah, definitely.  Especially if it's ...snow.  

I'm ready.  Got my wood piled up and my propane filled, bring it on.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 4, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> The water is drinkable in Toledo!  Assuming you liked the taste before.



Back in the 60s and 70s areas of Florida used to treat their water with sulfur.....  The initial shock of the smell drove away ones thirst.........


----------



## Pogo (Aug 4, 2014)

Wondering if Foxy's OK.  No vigil list last night, no post since early evening...


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 4, 2014)

Both hands on the wheel spoonman!


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Wondering if Foxy's OK.  No vigil list last night, no post since early evening...



I think she's allowed two vigil misses per month...


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 4, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> I believe what I have is called "kneemonia"...  Could also be "growing pains".


My brother has now what he used to call as a kid "very close" veins.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 4, 2014)

blackhawk said:


> I have been so bored I did something I never thought I would do tonight I actually tried to watch some of sharknado 2 I got through a whole thirty seconds before I had to switch to the paint drying channel.



Wow.  If there's a trophy for the most bored category, I think you might have won it.  LOL.  There are some movies that I just can't get into--I haven't tried that one but I am sure it would be one--and I get frustrated that others seems to enjoy them.  Ocean Twelve was one of those movies.  I have tried to watch it but paint drying is just more interesting to me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Wondering if Foxy's OK.  No vigil list last night, no post since early evening...



Thanks Sweetie.  I'm fine.  I just fell asleep on the couch and when I woke up at 2:30 a.m. and went to bed, I didn't have computer on my mind.  No changes in the Vigil list since night before last though. . . 

And good morning all.  Very humid (55%) and watery looking clouds around today and we're under a flash flood watch so hoping for some more rain before high pressure builds in again by mid week.  One of you asked if we have had drought busting weather yet and officially no, not yet--we're still rated as in drought but no longer of the exceptional or extreme variety if this keeps up.  We're having a good monsoon season for the first time in a long time.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 4, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> I believe what I have is called "kneemonia"...  Could also be *"growing pains"*.



Otherwise known as turgescence........


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 4, 2014)

The 'guest of honor', the reason we had the Pig Roast this years is my friend's daughter Amanda.  She just graduated from tiny Thiel College in northwestern Pennsylvania.  Amanda made Dean's List every semester but one and now is embarking on her graduate studies at Marymount University in Arlington, Virginia.  She is pursuing a career in forensic phycology.  Amanda has sat before psychopathic folks and got up to tell the tale.

She is tall, absolutely drop dead gorgeous with a sweet face that shows off all the features that made her cute when she was a child.  Big blue eyes and a cupid's bow mouth framed by dimples, sweet apple cheeks and an easy laugh make her as lovely as a young woman can be.  I gave her a card filled with cash and signed it 'you're the one I'm going to borrow money from when I'm elderly'.

I wish her all the luck in the world and I hope she has room for me should I wish to visit our nation's capitol in the near future.  Of all the east coast cities I have become intimately familiar with over the past thirty odd years, Washington D.C. remains a relative mystery to me.  I've changed planes at the airport, I've driven around the city on the labyrinth of beltways, but not since I was a child of 10 back in 1967 have my feet hit D.C. sidewalks.  Me and Foggy Bottom are strangers.

But now that Amanda is moving there, perhaps I can tag along on a parental visit so I can get a front row seat for the circus we call federal government.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 4, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > I have been so bored I did something I never thought I would do tonight I actually tried to watch some of sharknado 2 I got through a whole thirty seconds before I had to switch to the paint drying channel.
> ...



Wow, Mom O'Fox --- even **I** liked Ocean's Twelve.  You betta get your cinematic nerve checked.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 4, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> The 'guest of honor', the reason we had the Pig Roast this years is my friend's daughter Amanda.  She just graduated from tiny Thiel College in northwestern Pennsylvania.  Amanda made Dean's List every semester but one and now is embarking on her graduate studies at Marymount University in Arlington, Virginia.  She is pursuing a career in forensic phycology.  Amanda has sat before psychopathic folks and got up to tell the tale.
> 
> She is tall, absolutely drop dead gorgeous with a sweet face that shows off all the features that made her cute when she was a child.  Big blue eyes and a cupid's bow mouth framed by dimples, sweet apple cheeks and an easy laugh make her as lovely as a young woman can be.  I gave her a card filled with cash and signed it 'you're the one I'm going to borrow money from when I'm elderly'.
> 
> ...



Last time I was in DC John Bolton walked right by me.  He was walking toward K street...


----------



## Mertex (Aug 4, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Landscaping sometimes takes weird twists and turns.  Normally I weed (when I must) it is on land.  Have a customer with an over growth of lily pads, so I spent four hours in a lake Sunday.  Being next to shore in an area with little wave action, it was filled with about a foot of muck.  No snakes fortunately, but a really big brown spider paniced and used me as a plant to escape the water.  Ran up my t shirt and across my left cheek.  No spider bites.


  I would have been jumping like a Mexican jumping bean.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 4, 2014)

Oh, and a warm Coffee Shop welcome to [MENTION=45679]Diana1180[/MENTION] who joined us for the first time this morning.  Welcome, welcome and join right in.  Sometimes takes a few posts before folks know you're a Coffee Shop regular but the more the merrier always.  Your first timer's complimentary beverage:


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Wondering if Foxy's OK.  No vigil list last night, no post since early evening...



Who has heard from Foxfyre?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 4, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Oh, and a warm Coffee Shop welcome to [MENTION=45679]Diana1180[/MENTION] who joined us for the first time this morning.  Welcome, welcome and join right in.  Sometimes takes a few posts before folks know you're a Coffee Shop regular but the more the merrier always.  Your first timer's complimentary beverage:



There you are!  Hope all is well.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 4, 2014)

Going to be a busy day.....we didn't get any rain like promised twice by our illustrious weathermen....yep, they all lied....

Gotta keep going with the landscaping....

Pictures to come later.....


----------



## Pogo (Aug 4, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > I believe what I have is called "kneemonia"...  Could also be "growing pains".
> ...



Perhaps BBD has kneematodes...


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 4, 2014)

On this day in history, August 4, 1821, the first edition of the Saturday Evening Post was published.  It had its historical roots in Benjamin Franklin and "The Pennyslvania Gazette" first published in 1728 and that enjoyed the largest circulation in all the colonies until 1800.  Revived as a magazine in 1821 as the Saturday Evening Post, it would become the most widely circulated magazine in America until 1969.  Those of us old enough to remember the 50's and 60's probably remember issues on the living room coffee table and we all enjoyed the iconic artistic renditions of Norman Rockwell whose work became famous as Saturday Evening Post covers.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



He has a very common degenerative pathology....... Old age.......


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 4, 2014)

Early rain, starting to dry out, out to the store and back after our work out.

i am hungry.


----------



## Diana1180 (Aug 4, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Oh, and a warm Coffee Shop welcome to [MENTION=45679]Diana1180[/MENTION] who joined us for the first time this morning.  Welcome, welcome and join right in.  Sometimes takes a few posts before folks know you're a Coffee Shop regular but the more the merrier always.  Your first timer's complimentary beverage:



Thank you thank you.

i like pretty sunsets and long walks on the beach......


----------



## CorvusRexus (Aug 4, 2014)

blackhawk said:


> I have been so bored I did something I never thought I would do tonight I actually tried to watch some of sharknado 2 I got through a whole thirty seconds before I had to switch to the paint drying channel.



That movie is so horrible, it is hilarious.


----------



## R.D. (Aug 4, 2014)

Diana1180 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and a warm Coffee Shop welcome to [MENTION=45679]Diana1180[/MENTION] who joined us for the first time this morning.  Welcome, welcome and join right in.  Sometimes takes a few posts before folks know you're a Coffee Shop regular but the more the merrier always.  Your first timer's complimentary beverage:
> ...



Do you  like piña coladas ...?


----------



## Diana1180 (Aug 4, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Do you  like piña coladas ...?



and getting caught in the rain?

Only if they have pretty umbrellas in them.

... and preferably while I am sitting on a beach.. or a lake.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 4, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Thought to send another update. Day 8 of vacation with my little sweetie.

This morning, at 05:00, I heard my little daughter whimpering in her room. So, I went in right away and she was complaining about her tummy. Great, I thought to myself, now that I am on the mend. So, I gave her a homeopathic solution that is popular in Germany, called "Iberogast" (15 drops in a small glass of water). About 10 minutes later, she puked. To her great credit (and not all small kids do this), she sensed that it was coming and raced to the bathroom, thus saving us both a lot of soiled laundry....

So, we have been up since 05:00, but I had a feeling that this could be a "sympathetic" illness. Kids sometimes do that, even with very real symptoms. So, I filled a hot water bottle and rubbed her tummy some and told her some stories etc... and from 09:00-10:00 she was really quiet. As soon as she was feeling well enough, then our "chill out day" began with going together to the neighborhood Apotheke (Drug Store) to get some friendly advice. The guy who owns the place advised against any kind of Ex-Lax material for children, but rather, to let time do it's thing. 

I also ordered a 30-day powder course for me to help get the bacteria in my stomach and intestinal tract back into order and have made a decision to cut out coffee, wine, heavily carbonated beverages and really spicy foods for the duration of the 30-day course.  My little one and I then went grocery shopping (I go about every 10 days) and when we got home, she was already feeling better.

For breakfast, at 06:30 this morning, all we had was a chopped up apple and a piece of dried toast apiece, but my body was really craving salad and some soup, so I spoke with her about it and *she* recommended that we hit the nearby fresh fruit and veggie stand which, as G-d is my witness, has some of the best fresh produce I have ever eaten, ever. So, I bought a big head of lettuce, some tomatoes, a small onion, some paprika, a package of "Suppengrün" (the veggies you would need for homemade chicken soup) and some very fresh strawberries (Erdbeeren). Then we went to the nearby butcher. He is expensive, but good. I bought a chicken, extremely fresh. 

We went home and cooked together. So, tonight was a huge green salad and homemade chicken soup with most of the chicken fat scooped off the top. She was starving and ate a nice portion for a young girl. I don't remember a salad ever tasting as good as this one. Surely I have had better made salads in restaurants and such, with more stuff on them, but this one hit the spot. And, I got my daughter turned-on to a water-oil-vinegar based salad dressing, with italian spices. And she just loved it. She ate well without overeating and did not complain about her stomach.

Dessert was a little bit of ice-cream with strawberries, plus she gets a couple of prunes in about 30 minutes to help soften up her stool for the next trip to the restroom.  When I explained to her what prunes or prune juice do, she said to me, very loud, in English, "Papa, definitely no eat the pwunes".  *LOL*. What a golden moment.

My daugher has a tendency, like many small children, to hold in their bowel movements for a couple of days, especially when confronted with change. I telephoned with her mother, who confirmed that little Miss Statalina also had constipation twice while on vacation in Spain just a couple of weeks ago.

We are now watching a film-segment about dog grooming and dog training (we have a dog) and she is just thrilled to watch how the dog pros do what they do.

So, the day has been a long, long day, and statalicious "chill out days" aren't exactly the norm, but even today with my daughter has been a real delight.

Hope you all had a good start into your week.

Best thoughts to Sarah G. and those who live in her area to the water emergency in NE Ohio.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 4, 2014)

Diana1180 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Do you  like piña coladas ...?
> ...




Well, now that you've started the song....


----------



## Diana1180 (Aug 4, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Ya.. I have it stuck in my head now.

I blame him.... R.D.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 4, 2014)

Diana1180 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Do you  like piña coladas ...?
> ...



LOL.  Now you made me post it. . . .

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVdhZwK7cS8]The Pina Colada Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## peach174 (Aug 4, 2014)

Morning All!

That seems Fair


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 4, 2014)

Hope all the coffee folks are having a good day.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 4, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...






Wowza, that takes me back!


----------



## Gracie (Aug 4, 2014)

Lucky me. Dentist today at 1:30 for 2 small fillings.
Oy. I hate those big assed needles but they sure do the trick.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 4, 2014)

Does your dentist numb the needle site first?  Nitrous oxide?


----------



## Gracie (Aug 4, 2014)

Just numbzit.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 4, 2014)

Diana1180 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Diana1180 said:
> ...



Guaranteed to unstick any other song stuck in your head.
(Warning - listening to this song may get it stuck in your head......) 

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LBmUwi6mEo"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LBmUwi6mEo[/ame]


----------



## peach174 (Aug 4, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




That's my all time favorite song of all songs.
I loved it when it came out and I still love it to this day.


----------



## Jughead (Aug 4, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Landscaping sometimes takes weird twists and turns.  Normally I weed (when I must) it is on land.  Have a customer with an over growth of lily pads, so I spent four hours in a lake Sunday.  Being next to shore in an area with little wave action, it was filled with about a foot of muck.  No snakes fortunately, but a really big brown spider paniced and used me as a plant to escape the water.  Ran up my t shirt and across my left cheek.  No spider bites.


For those who hate weeding, fertilizing and mowing the lawn, there is always desert landscaping, combined with unistone tiles. Requires very little maintenance.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 4, 2014)

Jughead said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Landscaping sometimes takes weird twists and turns.  Normally I weed (when I must) it is on land.  Have a customer with an over growth of lily pads, so I spent four hours in a lake Sunday.  Being next to shore in an area with little wave action, it was filled with about a foot of muck.  No snakes fortunately, but a really big brown spider paniced and used me as a plant to escape the water.  Ran up my t shirt and across my left cheek.  No spider bites.
> ...



Or you can just live in a townhouse and let the association take care of it!


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 4, 2014)

Jughead said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Landscaping sometimes takes weird twists and turns.  Normally I weed (when I must) it is on land.  Have a customer with an over growth of lily pads, so I spent four hours in a lake Sunday.  Being next to shore in an area with little wave action, it was filled with about a foot of muck.  No snakes fortunately, but a really big brown spider paniced and used me as a plant to escape the water.  Ran up my t shirt and across my left cheek.  No spider bites.
> ...



Not as little maintenance as you might think.  Our whole yard is ceroscaped, but it still requires weeding and clean up.  Hombre went out to check this morning and found goathead plants already two feet across because of all the rain.  Pulled those and sprayed the other weedlings coming up.  And twice a year we have to blow the leaves and debris out of the rock, plus its a landscaping nightmare trying to get the right amount of water and only the right amount of water to desert plants.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 4, 2014)

But a warm Coffee Shop welcome to [MENTION=42588]anukulardecider[/MENTION]--we'll definitely have to call him AD --who joined us for the first time this afternoon.  Be sure to read over the OP and get the gist of what we're all about in the CS and then drag up a chair and settle in.  After a few posts you become regular family here.  And here is your first timer's complimentary beverage


----------



## peach174 (Aug 4, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




Has anyone heard  this original one done in 1939?
It's an ancient Zulu Hunting chant that they did before they went out to hunt lions.


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 4, 2014)

What a day...

Dog bites neighbor on Saturday. I told her right off the bat to get it looked at and my insurance will cover it. "Nah, it'll be fine". Animal shelter calls this morning - neighbor went to clinic, clinic reported incident to animal shelter, shelter calls us. 10 day quarantine for the dog- at the vet. Vet full- can't board. Call six more vets in a 3-county area and all full except for one 30 miles away. 

Option 2- quarantine at home with vet's approval. Approval requires vet to assume all liability. Six vets turn me down. Even the vet where I've spent thousands of dollars over the past 15 years. 

So I take the dog and the home-approval form to the vet 30 miles from here. He was very reluctant, but told me the last thing a 15 year old dog should be doing is spending 10 days in the hole. So he signed it and told us to be extremely careful to keep the dog in the house and on a leash in the fenced yard only so he can pee and poo. 

*whew*

Hell I even called the state's Department of Agriculture. They said home quarantine is fine with them without vet approval but - state law does not trump local law in this case. 

When this blows over in 10 (well, 8 now) days, the county veterinary board is going to hear from me. And that shit State's Attorney who approved this rule


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 4, 2014)

So it turns out that yellowjacket stings hurt a lot more than Georgia scorpion stings.  

I riled up an underground wasp's nest yesterday with the riding mower.  I didn't get stung and didn't get close enough after that to say anything about the kind of wasp or bee they were, but they looked way too big to have been something else like a swarm of gnats.  However, I didn't see them again, even when I got (relatively) close to the same spot again.

So today I was using the push mower to get some spots that the riding mower had trouble with, and suddenly OW!  What just bit my foot?    I kicked off my flip-flops, knocking my MP3 player out of my pocket in the process, and look down to see 3 or 4 yellowjackets hanging on to my pants (I'm glad I wore jeans, and jeans without any holes in them, to touch up the lawn today!).  So I head back into the house, go put some cold water on my foot (which still hurts), kill another wasp which I apparently missed and which came off of me in the bathroom, and head back out.  I can't find the nest, so I spray some wasp killer in a couple of spots that look like they might be it and do the rest of the lawn.

It's now an hour or so later and my foot still hurts a bit.  When I got stung by one of our scorpions, it was a small sting and didn't linger.  The scorpions look more dangerous, but the wasps are much worse!  

I'm just glad I only got one sting.  That could have seriously sucked if they'd really swarmed me.


----------



## Jughead (Aug 4, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


A layer of plastic underneath may help with the weeds. Of course something like Weed Stopper is also good, but requires some effort. If there are weeds around the vicinity of the plants (cactus, lantana, oleander...), then the weed spray would need to be plant friendly. I've been lucky so far this year with my lawn, I haven't caught any sprinkler heads with my lawn mower, but destroyed a couple last year. I'd like to desert landscape the entire yard, but Mrs Jughead likes the grass...


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 4, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



Stained concrete.........


----------



## Jughead (Aug 4, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Yup. Now they also have large sized unistone tiles which you can stain to get a wet or shiny look. I'd be willing to guess that the unistone would be cheaper, however the stained concrete does look nice...


----------



## kaz (Aug 4, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> The better half is up and moving around, and we will go to the gym in a bit.
> 
> We try to walk every day two to three miles at least once a day, and do a circuit alternating weights and step ups at least three times a week.



I lift weights and jog, but when I'm wiped out and am not up to the regular routine, I just walk 2-3 miles instead.  It makes me feel a lot better, like it did today.  It's so much better than doing nothing.  I like to hike 3-4 hours at least once on the weekend as well, though that's more work than a regular walk obviously.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 4, 2014)

That looks so good, and I don't remember ever getting a complimentary drink....


----------



## Pogo (Aug 4, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> But a warm Coffee Shop welcome to [MENTION=42588]anukulardecider[/MENTION]--we'll definitely have to call him AD --who joined us for the first time this afternoon.  Be sure to read over the OP and get the gist of what we're all about in the CS and then drag up a chair and settle in.  After a few posts you become regular family here.  And here is your first timer's complimentary beverage



I call her "AND".


----------



## Pogo (Aug 4, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> So it turns out that yellowjacket stings hurt a lot more than Georgia scorpion stings.
> 
> I riled up an underground wasp's nest yesterday with the riding mower.  I didn't get stung and didn't get close enough after that to say anything about the kind of wasp or bee they were, but they looked way too big to have been something else like a swarm of gnats.  However, I didn't see them again, even when I got (relatively) close to the same spot again.
> 
> ...



If the nest is in the ground they're yellowjackets (which are wasps), not bees.  Yeah they can be nasty.

They have a sunset curfew, if you want to go deal with them after dark you can go in safely like the Star Trek away team infiltrating the Borg.  While they sleep.


----------



## kaz (Aug 4, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> On this day in history, August 4, 1821, the first edition of the Saturday Evening Post was published



When I was a kid, my grandfather framed this one for me, it's one of my most cherished possessions.

Google Image Result for http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_FUZEFYQGHIw/TMON9vsXTGI/AAAAAAAABbo/muSZ50KEIQ8/s1600/baseball.jpg

My father was always gone, home occasional weekends.  My grandfather largely was my father.  We played catch all the time.  He was left handed.  I always wanted to trade mitts, I got pretty good at throwing left and catching right.  Though I never played that way in a game, I played shortstop.

He told me when he was a kid, they thought it was bad to be left handed, so he was forced to learn to do everything right handed.  Til he got older, he thought it was stupid and switched back.  I'd be like, really?  I thought being left handed was the coolest thing.  Because he was left handed, of course.


----------



## kaz (Aug 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > So it turns out that yellowjacket stings hurt a lot more than Georgia scorpion stings.
> ...



Exactly.  You want to kill them at night so they are all in the hive, if not, some may live and start a new one.

I pushed my lawn mower over a yellow jacket nest also when I lived in Marietta, outside Atlanta.  Hurts like a bitch.  They are so tiny, but wow.  And it caught me off guard, I had no idea they were there until I got a half dozen or so stings suddenly.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 4, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> So it turns out that yellowjacket stings hurt a lot more than Georgia scorpion stings.
> 
> I riled up an underground wasp's nest yesterday with the riding mower.  I didn't get stung and didn't get close enough after that to say anything about the kind of wasp or bee they were, but they looked way too big to have been something else like a swarm of gnats.  However, I didn't see them again, even when I got (relatively) close to the same spot again.
> 
> ...



Occupational hazard those hornets.  I refer them to snakes and Japanese Beetles.  For some reason I'm highly allergic to a bite from those beetles.  Wait until the hornet sting gets itchy.  I find that worse than their little nips.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 4, 2014)

You can take some concrete bag mix and make rings for around your sprinklerheads Jughead.


----------



## alan1 (Aug 4, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



 [MENTION=47390]DriftingSand[/MENTION]

I certainly know I am at risk of being downsized/consolidated/relocated/FIRED, but that's just the way things are.  There is no doubt in my mind that eventually consolidation will happen, jobs will be chopped, and people will be fired.
On the flip-side of the coin, I wouldn't be a bit surprised if the companies offered 'retention' bonuses to some of us if we promised to stay and work through the buyout/merger challenges.  Because of my system and operational knowledge I'm a great candidate for a 'retention bonus'.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 4, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



I have an even better song...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxvlKp-76io]It's A Small World - Disney - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 4, 2014)

Star Spangled Banner by Roseanne Barr.


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 4, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Diana1180 said:
> ...


----------



## Pogo (Aug 4, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > So it turns out that yellowjacket stings hurt a lot more than Georgia scorpion stings.
> ...



I got me a coupla bites itching like the dickens right now.  No idea what it was but stronger than a skeeter.


----------



## Jughead (Aug 4, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> You can take some concrete bag mix and make rings for around your sprinklerheads Jughead.


I usually have no problem, however for whatever reason occasionally some of the sprinkler heads will not go back down once the water shuts off. This rarely occurs, and in the past when I observed stuck sprinkler heads I usually pull, and then manually push them back down. Hope it doesn't happen this year...


----------



## alan1 (Aug 4, 2014)

Jughead said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



A fortune 500 company with over 70,000 employees has Senior Vice Presidents, Vice Presidents, Divisional Vice Presidents, and Regional Vice Presidents.  Getting lunch with any of them is almost impossible.  Hehe, I keep a candy dish on my desk, my DVP comes by about once a week to get her candy fix, that's when we talk.

I'm one of the few people not looking for a promotion.  I worked in management for years and I grew weary of it.  These days, my salary is quite good outside of having to manage people.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 4, 2014)

Okay, update with the estate.  As many know we are trying to buy the house from my brothers we've applied for a loan but due to some miss communication, as in we needed a purchase agreement but wasn't relayed in such terms, everything was held up until we were finally able to get everyone on the same page.
Due to the snafu my brothers thought we were turned down and put the house on the market which obviously lead to some friction.  That has been rectified and everyone is working hard to make sure we get the house.  In the mean time my youngest brother and I have been packing up everything in the house over the last three days, making runs to Goodwill and filling up bags of trash.  Most of the packed items were moved into storage today and the rest will be moved tomorrow so the house, garage and shed can get a complete cleaning.  That means when the VA appraiser does his or her thing we'll be able to maximize the appraisal.
Obviously VA can still say no but at this juncture approval looks very likely.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 4, 2014)

Jughead said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > You can take some concrete bag mix and make rings for around your sprinklerheads Jughead.
> ...



Usually an early sign of some dirt in the gears.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 4, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-diB65scQU"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-diB65scQU[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 4, 2014)

alan1 said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I truly wish you the very best and that this new company is better than your current one.  I didn't mean to put a damper on things.  Your skills and positive attitude should carry you far.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 4, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Diana1180 said:
> ...




How about this one?  Every time you eat at a Mexican Restaurant in downtown  San Antonio, the tourists from up north will ask the Mariachis to play it.....argh.........

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jm1anurhbeg]Guantanamera - The Sandpipers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 5, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheilas friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Beckis hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and friend Tracy,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Stat's aunt,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, and Becki.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.   This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 5, 2014)

Good morning, everyone, and a good Day of Tues to you!

Today's choice: *Craaazy people drinking coffee!* 



*Person No. 1:*


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 5, 2014)

*Person No. 2:*


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 5, 2014)

And, Tues-day's coffee funnies:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 5, 2014)

Oh, and [MENTION=45739]Jughead[/MENTION], I stumbled across this "gem":









Love! Food! Craaaaazy!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 5, 2014)

Re, this posting:


http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-lounge/354712-usmb-coffee-shop-iv-232.html#post9565806



Little Miss Statalina, after 12 hours of snooze, snooze, snooze, woke up completely healthy, bright-eyed and bushy tailed this morning. She woke up singing. Anyone surprised about that one? 

First stop: breakfast

Second stop: bowel movement! Amen!!!

Third stop: Scooby Doo

Fourth stop: a trip to a petting farm with a mini-golf course.

Damn, I don't even know if they call them "petting farms" in the USA anymore, but they are small private farms that have added a side business like a mini-golf course or a pool, where the kids can pet the animals and then play mini golf or tennis or swim, etc....

Just wanted to clarify the word "petting".  I can see the jokes lining up now.... 


*So, the 4 day long Stat-Stomach-Bug-2014-Saga has now come to an end!*

Afterward, I am stopping with her at a toy store where they have models. I remember a model of the Scooby Doo Mystery Van there.... 

...right next to a Romulan Bird of Prey that I always wanted... 


(yes, this is the little kid inside Stat, I have stolen his body for a day!)


Ltrs, gaters!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 5, 2014)

Today is Tuesday!  Mrs. BBD will go down to the church and work with the other quilting ladies today to finish up a quilt they have been working on for several months.  I don't know if they will finish it up this week or next week.  Depends on how much they talk and how much they quilt.  The grass cutting crew should come this afternoon but because of the rain last night and the pending rain today they may not come.  A fellow is supposed to come fix a window in the bathroom about mid-morning.  Will be interesting to see if he actually shows up.  Not really much else going on.  Because of all the naps yesterday, I had a hard time going to sleep last night.  Up early this morning...  Can't seem to get my sleep regulated.  I guess I'm going to have to cut either the mid-morning nap or the after lunch nap out of my schedule.  It's a shame.  Taco will be pretty disappointed.  Me too.  Well, I suppose I shall go get a cup of coffee and usher in the day.  Got to get busy and start planing the New England trip pretty soon.  Mrs. BBD doesn't want a set schedule for the trip and just wants to sort of wander around up there for 2 or 3 weeks.  I, on the other hand, like to know where I'm going, when I'm going, and how long I will be there.  I have a sneaking suspension that she wants to search out quilt stores and such in New England.  Me, I'm going in search of the lobster.  Don't know if I will accomplish it but I plan on eating every lobster in Maine.  Now, for that coffee...  Hope everybody has a great day and remember this as you make your way through the day.  Today is the day that you didn't give too much thought about 15 years ago.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 5, 2014)

All the coffee pots are full of fresh coffee.  There are dozens of warm donuts that the delivery guy just dropped by.  I've cleaned all the tables, refilled napkin holders, laid out all of the newspapers for the morning, have the tv turned on to the morning news, have carried out the trash and cleaned both the mens and ladies bathrooms.  The coffee shop is open for business this morning.  Put your bath robe on, your pink fluffy bedroom shoes, and paddle on down to face the day.  I'll get busy and make some fresh squeezed orange juice and turn on all the lights.  I'm ringing the dinner bell.  Come and get it!


----------



## Mertex (Aug 5, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Re, this posting:
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-lounge/354712-usmb-coffee-shop-iv-232.html#post9565806
> ...



Glad you both are back in the land of the happy healthy living....


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 5, 2014)

*Good Morning Everybody!*


----------



## Mertex (Aug 5, 2014)

Yesterday was a hard-working day, so today I don't mind chilling out.....maybe take in a movie.  We want to go see "Lucy," but someone posted on this Board that it wasn't that good.  They mentioned that the movie is based on the erred thinking that we only use 10% of our brain....but I wonder if that is what ruined it for them.   It's a movie....they can assume whatever they want...I just want to know if it is at least entertaining.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 5, 2014)

good morning, guys

we slept until seven, very unlike us

up and at em


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 5, 2014)

A movie villain drinking coffee.






You get to guess which villain....... and from which movie......


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 5, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> good morning, guys
> 
> we slept until seven, very unlike us
> 
> up and at em



Same here, Jake. Those birds have left their lair of two months and I am feeling fall in the air. Sleep is ususally my friend when the temps are not humid. Some trees outside, beginning to lose chlorophyll in leaves.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 5, 2014)

Darkwind said:


>


----------



## Jughead (Aug 5, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Oh, and [MENTION=45739]Jughead[/MENTION], I stumbled across this "gem":
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was an old time classic from the Kookie #1 comic (1962)...

In that pic, Kookie was late for work, and her neighbor Jason gives her a ring...

Here's what happens next...


----------



## Jughead (Aug 5, 2014)

Morning, folks! Today is National Oyster Day.






Raw oysters are one of my favorites, with just a touch of lemon on top...


----------



## R.D. (Aug 5, 2014)

A ridiculously foul-mouthed woman is the star of the most hilarious cooking show on the entire Internet.
[ame=http://youtu.be/jonnudQXrqU]The Egg Rolls - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 5, 2014)

in the spirit of the morning


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 5, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Morning, folks! Today is National Oyster Day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm out.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 5, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> A movie villain drinking coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's Tom Hiddleston, who played Loki in the Thor movies and the Avengers.  I don't know what other villain he may have played.

The clip is from that Jaguar commercial where he, Ben Kingsley and Benedict Cumberbach talk about how Brits are better at being bad, isn't it?


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 5, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> in the spirit of the morning
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9nE2spOw_o



I could use a little sugar, all I had in the house was tossed as the packing went on.  All the utensils were packed, sold, given to my brother or donated, I'm using a plastic custard spoon left over from a trip to Culvers a couple of days ago, had a turtle concrete mixer for desert.


----------



## Jughead (Aug 5, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> in the spirit of the morning
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9nE2spOw_o


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 5, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > A movie villain drinking coffee.
> ...



Montrovant wins the prize!!  And what did he win?  A wonderful You Tube video of canned applause!!  Let's hear it for him audience!

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=barWV7RWkq0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=barWV7RWkq0[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 5, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  A bit more rain overnight and today is probably our last chance for rain for at least a few days.  Last day for the pleasant 80's too as temps will climb back into the more normal 90's tomorrow.  Fall?  Nooooo, not yet.  It is only August 5!!  Fall doesn't happen until mid September.  

I'm with Sarah on the raw oysters.  I don't eat anything you don't have to swallow to eat.  But I do like them properly seasoned and fried or properly prepared in oyster dressing.

We are getting a new house guest tomorrow--our friend Dana is leaving her miniature dachshund with us for a few days while she goes to Oklahoma to visit her dad.  I'm pretty much looking forward to that.

Hombre was just commenting that we probably missed out on a gold mine not starting up our own horoscope service a few years ago.  He figures he could write them as well as the ones in the newspaper or found on the internet.  

Okay more coffee and then brunch.  Oh and in the songs stuck in your head category I woke up with this one in my head this morning so thought I would share:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uv5zKd1rqcM]Los Del Rio - La Macarena ( Full Spanish Version with Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 5, 2014)

On this day in history, on August 5, 1884, the cornerstone for the Statue of Liberty was laid on Bedloe's Island, now called Liberty Island, in New York Harbor.  A gift from France to commemorate the friendship between our two nations in the Revolutionary War, the statue arrived in 350 separate pieces packed in 214 crates.  After a flurry of private fund raising, the pedestal base was completed a year later in August 1885, and the statue was assembled in four months time and Lady Liberty has stood proudly at her post ever since.


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 5, 2014)

if i'm a little scarce around here lately and for the next few days, work is just busy as hell.  have a hump to get over which may last another week or so.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 5, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I would like to thank my parents, my cat, and the laundry room gnome that steals the occasional sock.


----------



## kaz (Aug 5, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Morning, folks! Today is National Oyster Day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, oysters on the half shell are food directly from heaven...

When they ask if I want them raw or steamed, it makes my skin crawl.  Steaming the oysters?  What a tragedy that would be.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 5, 2014)

For those of you who just can't get enough of "Sharknado", you won't want to miss this one:


----------



## kaz (Aug 5, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> On this day in history, on August 5, 1884, the cornerstone for the Statue of Liberty was laid on Bedloe's Island, now called Liberty Island, in New York Harbor.  A gift from France to commemorate the friendship between our two nations in the Revolutionary War, the statue arrived in 350 separate pieces packed in 214 crates.  After a flurry of private fund raising, the pedestal base was completed a year later in August 1885, and the statue was assembled in four months time and Lady Liberty has stood proudly at her post ever since.



That brings back painful memories.  And embarrassing...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 5, 2014)

R.D. said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Ah, yes...percussion engineering.  Beat it to fit, paint it to match.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 5, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



Let's see, something that looks like an ax handle stuffed in the garbage disposal being beat on with a fry pan.......  Guess they didn't know about the reset switch on the disposal........


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 5, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Or the little cranky turner thingee we use to get ours unstuck when it freezes up.  (That's an industry term of course.)


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 5, 2014)

Was just cruising around catching up on the daily news on the net when I ran across this.

What is the most weird song lyric ever written?  A poll recently conducted in England has an answer:

At number five is Carly Rae Jepson's 'Call Me Maybe,' 'before you came into my life I missed you so bad.'

At number 4, the British have Lionel Richie saying, 'tom bo li de se de moi ya, yeah jambo jambo.'

Michael Jackson gets the 3rd spot with earth song's what about elephants?

The Beatles come in at number two with, 'I am walrus I am the eggman, they are the eggman, I am the walrus, goo goo g'job.'

Finally, the weirdest song lyric of all time goes to the killers who dared to ask 'Are we human or are we dancer?'

On a personal note, I am old enough to remember songs with much stranger lyrics than that.  What about:  Mairzy doats and dozy doats and liddle lamzy divey
A kiddley divey too, wouldn't you?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 5, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Was just cruising around catching up on the daily news on the net when I ran across this.
> 
> What is the most weird song lyric ever written?  A poll recently conducted in England has an answer:
> 
> ...




Yes, I would kiddley divey too...  Well, maybe once with Mrs. BBD's permission.  We have XM radio in our vehicles and Mrs. BBD likes to listen to the 40's channel.  That song pops up now and then.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 5, 2014)

The folks who installed our windows when we remodeled our houses just sent out a service man for the 5th time in the last year and a half to fix our bathroom window.  It seems that someone had a couple of clip things on backwards which would not allow the window to fully close.  Took them a year and a half and 5 different trips out here to fix the window to discover this.  It works now and I am glad.  I'm scratching my head and wondering how they can stay in business if their service is no better than this though?????????


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 5, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> The folks who installed our windows when we remodeled our houses just sent out a service man for the 5th time in the last year and a half to fix our bathroom window.  It seems that someone had a couple of clip things on backwards which would not allow the window to fully close.  Took them a year and a half and 5 different trips out here to fix the window to discover this.  It works now and I am glad.  I'm scratching my head and wondering how they can stay in business if their service is no better than this though?????????


It's the simple things that are often overlooked, even by qualified experts.  Don't worry, you paid (included in the initial cost of the windows) for those service calls.......


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm back.  New Orleans was not as hot as everyone said.  80's and cloudy every day we were there.  I didn't get to see much of the city as I can't walk without a walker and their sidewalks are anything but handicap friendly.  Hope to go back in October and actually see something other than Pat OBrien's bar and the view out our hotel window.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 5, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> On this day in history, August 4, 1821, the first edition of the Saturday Evening Post was published.  It had its historical roots in Benjamin Franklin and "The Pennyslvania Gazette" first published in 1728 and that enjoyed the largest circulation in all the colonies until 1800.  Revived as a magazine in 1821 as the Saturday Evening Post, it would become the most widely circulated magazine in America until 1969.  Those of us old enough to remember the 50's and 60's probably remember issues on the living room coffee table and we all enjoyed the iconic artistic renditions of Norman Rockwell whose work became famous as Saturday Evening Post covers.



I adore Norman Rockwell's works.  So much true, so beautifully rendered, each a tiny snapshot of an iconic past.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 5, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Or you can go for the natural look and only cut something when you need more firewood.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 5, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Was just cruising around catching up on the daily news on the net when I ran across this.
> 
> What is the most weird song lyric ever written?  A poll recently conducted in England has an answer:
> 
> ...



Well, not in its original form --

Mares eat oats
And does eat oats
And little lambs eat ivy;
A kid'll eat ivy too,
Wouldn't you?


----------



## kaz (Aug 5, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Was just cruising around catching up on the daily news on the net when I ran across this.
> 
> What is the most weird song lyric ever written?  A poll recently conducted in England has an answer:
> 
> ...



My answer is the entire lyrics to Lola.  The age old story of boy meets transvestite, it's been told a thousand times before...

THE KINKS LYRICS
"Lola"

I met her in a club down in old Soho
Where you drink champagne and it tastes just like cherry-cola [LP version: Coca-Cola]
See-oh-el-aye cola
She walked up to me and she asked me to dance
I asked her her name and in a dark brown voice she said Lola
El-oh-el-aye Lola la-la-la-la Lola

Well I'm not the world's most physical guy
But when she squeezed me tight she nearly broke my spine
Oh my Lola la-la-la-la Lola
Well I'm not dumb but I can't understand
Why she walked like a woman and talked like a man
Oh my Lola la-la-la-la Lola la-la-la-la Lola

Well we drank champagne and danced all night
Under electric candlelight
She picked me up and sat me on her knee
And said dear boy won't you come home with me
Well I'm not the world's most passionate guy
But when I looked in her eyes well I almost fell for my Lola
La-la-la-la Lola la-la-la-la Lola
Lola la-la-la-la Lola la-la-la-la Lola
I pushed her away
I walked to the door
I fell to the floor
I got down on my knees
Then I looked at her and she at me

Well that's the way that I want it to stay
And I always want it to be that way for my Lola
La-la-la-la Lola
Girls will be boys and boys will be girls
It's a mixed up muddled up shook up world except for Lola
La-la-la-la Lola

Well I left home just a week before
And I'd never ever kissed a woman before
But Lola smiled and took me by the hand
And said dear boy I'm gonna make you a man

Well I'm not the world's most masculine man
But I know what I am and I'm glad I'm a man
And so is Lola
La-la-la-la Lola la-la-la-la Lola


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 5, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Diana1180 said:
> ...



Try this one:
sherry lewis song that never ends - Bing Videos


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 5, 2014)

Today was *day no. 9 *of the grand 2014 Papa Stat- Princess Statalina vacation.

She told me over the weekend that she really, really wanted to go mini-golfing and she knew of a place where we could first walk about 40 minutes through a forest and would end up at the golf course place.  I checked it out per internet and with google maps and sure enough, the forest was there.  So, we took a 40 minute hike through a nice forest, landed at the mini-golf place:



Above: Princess Stalalina, armed with mini-golf club!

There we played two rounds, with an ice-cream break in between.

It rained really hard the night before, and the 9th "tee" was very difficult for her (and well, for all of us); her ball landed in the grass and she went to get it and slipped and fell and was crying a little, so I took off to help her without looking, and, not noticing the mud underneath my feet, did a really wonderful wipe-out, landed on my back, in a LOT of mud.  Well, that alleviated little Miss Statalina's pain right away. She was laughing her ass off. And so was the rest of the Putt-Putt crew. And soon I was laughing my ass off. Fortunately for us, I packed extra clothing for both of us, so off to the bathroom we went, washed off, changed clothes and went back to the 9th tee. 

The little one scored not just one, but 2 holes-in-one in the first round, and one hole-in-one in the second round.  Papa scored only one hole-in-one, which was cause for great joy with Princess Statalina.

The day was one of those blazingly hot days where the sun beat down on us mercilessly for the first round, and then clouds appeared at the beginning of the second round.

After round two, we then walked the 40 minutes back to our car. The way back was great, with two creeks, one on the left and one on the right of us, running parallel to each other for a good deal of the way, and we did stick races, to see whose stick would be carried farther by the currents. Oh, to be a child again for just one day.

Oh, wait, I just was, today.  

All said and done, the adventure took 7 hours.

Little Princess Statalina is also learning responsibility and is now taking our dog Kllia for two of her four daily walks, usually around two large blocks. From my top window, I cann see her and the dog for virtually all of the way, but it's good to let her to some on her own, I think. Plus, the Gummi-Bear treats afterward do indeed seem to motivate her.

When we got home, after she walked the pooch, we cooked dinner together. She asked to cut the veggies for the salad and I made the pasta. Easy dinner and delicious too.   [MENTION=45739]Jughead[/MENTION], you would have loved it!

Her mom and I were both in agreement that there should be less chocolate this summer, so desserts are things like fruit and some ice cream or yoghurt, which she readily eats.

Just ten minutes ago, my little one hugged me, rubbed my stomach and said "Papa, I am so happy you are feeling better". Those words just made my day.

We are now happily watching (you guessed it) Scooby Doo.





Hope you all had a great day, CSers!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 5, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> The folks who installed our windows when we remodeled our houses just sent out a service man for the 5th time in the last year and a half to fix our bathroom window.  It seems that someone had a couple of clip things on backwards which would not allow the window to fully close.  Took them a year and a half and 5 different trips out here to fix the window to discover this.  It works now and I am glad.  I'm scratching my head and wondering how they can stay in business if their service is no better than this though?????????



When I was in the business I only got called out one time for our installer, I made the call myself and it was one screw that wasn't tightened all the way....

But we quit doing windows when Window World came around...Couldn't compete with them....


----------



## Gracie (Aug 5, 2014)

omg ...omg...omg...that item I said hubby got at the yard sale last saturday that I listed on ebay? omg...omg...he paid like 5 bucks for some sterling silver jewelry...and the item was in with the pile....so in essence we got it free since we already sold the sterling to a friend.....anyway....omg....DAYUM....it sold for FOUR THOUSAND DOLLARS!

I am in shock.


----------



## Jughead (Aug 5, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Today was *day no. 9 *of the grand 2014 Papa Stat- Princess Statalina vacation.
> 
> She told me over the weekend that she really, really wanted to go mini-golfing and she knew of a place where we could first walk about 40 minutes through a forest and would end up at the golf course place. So, I check it out per internet and with google maps and sure enough, the forest was there.  So, we took a 40 minute hike through a nice forest, landed at the mini-golf place:
> 
> ...


Sounds like the perfect day, Stat......well except for the slipping part...luckily it was a soft landing...

Good idea with the chocolate, having it often will do damage to the teeth no matter how often you brush.

As for watching Scooby, he's a dog after my own heart. He's got a healthy appetite almost like mine...

Here's a group pic...


----------



## Pogo (Aug 5, 2014)

Gracie said:


> omg ...omg...omg...that item I said hubby got at the yard sale last saturday that I listed on ebay? omg...omg...he paid like 5 bucks for some sterling silver jewelry...and the item was in with the pile....so in essence we got it free since we already sold the sterling to a friend.....anyway....omg....DAYUM....it sold for FOUR THOUSAND DOLLARS!
> 
> I am in shock.



Ding ding ding!  

Toldja you'd get that 450 offer.  That was an omen.

Good on ya Gracie.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 5, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Was just cruising around catching up on the daily news on the net when I ran across this.
> 
> What is the most weird song lyric ever written?  A poll recently conducted in England has an answer:
> 
> ...



This has to be the strangest set of lyrics I know.  Beat this --

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8iIwDCWAJg"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8iIwDCWAJg[/ame]


Slim Galliard was fluent in several languages and here invents his own.


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 5, 2014)

Gracie said:


> omg ...omg...omg...that item I said hubby got at the yard sale last saturday that I listed on ebay? omg...omg...he paid like 5 bucks for some sterling silver jewelry...and the item was in with the pile....so in essence we got it free since we already sold the sterling to a friend.....anyway....omg....DAYUM....it sold for FOUR THOUSAND DOLLARS!
> 
> I am in shock.



I'd like to see that item.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 5, 2014)

Oh hell no. There is no way I would let anyone here know our ebay seller name. HELL no.

I still am in shock. I won't believe it until I see the money in our paypal from the high bidder.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 5, 2014)

Gracie said:


> omg ...omg...omg...that item I said hubby got at the yard sale last saturday that I listed on ebay? omg...omg...he paid like 5 bucks for some sterling silver jewelry...and the item was in with the pile....so in essence we got it free since we already sold the sterling to a friend.....anyway....omg....DAYUM....it sold for FOUR THOUSAND DOLLARS!
> 
> I am in shock.




Congratulations!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 5, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Oh hell no. There is no way I would let anyone here know our ebay seller name. HELL no.
> 
> I still am in shock. I won't believe it until I see the money in our paypal from the high bidder.




Wise policy.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 5, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Today was *day no. 9 *of the grand 2014 Papa Stat- Princess Statalina vacation.
> ...




Roobie-Doobie-Roo!!!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 5, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Today was *day no. 9 *of the grand 2014 Papa Stat- Princess Statalina vacation.
> 
> She told me over the weekend that she really, really wanted to go mini-golfing and she knew of a place where we could first walk about 40 minutes through a forest and would end up at the golf course place. So, I check it out per internet and with google maps and sure enough, the forest was there.  So, we took a 40 minute hike through a nice forest, landed at the mini-golf place:
> 
> ...



Now ya need to take her climbing......  Get her ready to be a Gebirgsjäger......


----------



## Jughead (Aug 5, 2014)

Gracie said:


> omg ...omg...omg...that item I said hubby got at the yard sale last saturday that I listed on ebay? omg...omg...he paid like 5 bucks for some sterling silver jewelry...and the item was in with the pile....so in essence we got it free since we already sold the sterling to a friend.....anyway....omg....DAYUM....it sold for FOUR THOUSAND DOLLARS!
> 
> I am in shock.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 5, 2014)

Well. Fuck. This is why I didn't let myself get too excited. Just heard from the high bidder. Typo. Last we saw before the shocker finale...high bid was a bit over 450 bucks. High bidder MEANT to bid 471.56 and an extra number got in there. Damn. But...at least we got a bit more than what that other guy offered with BIN. 
When I saw that high bid when it ended my first thought was typo anyway. So I am not surprised. And I'm good with a 471.56 sale.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 5, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Today was *day no. 9 *of the grand 2014 Papa Stat- Princess Statalina vacation.
> ...




Well maybe, but definitely without the uniform.

Well, a Starfleet uniform would be ok... 



BTW, she really likes to climb. We do climbing walls here at two playgrounds. She is crazy for them.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 5, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Oh hell no. There is no way I would let anyone here know our ebay seller name. HELL no.
> 
> I still am in shock. I won't believe it until I see the money in our paypal from the high bidder.



You don't have to link to eBay.  You could just post your own picture.

... If you want.  I don't really care.

But I would like the address of where you plunked down five bucks for that thing....


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 5, 2014)

kaz said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > On this day in history, on August 5, 1884, the cornerstone for the Statue of Liberty was laid on Bedloe's Island, now called Liberty Island, in New York Harbor.  A gift from France to commemorate the friendship between our two nations in the Revolutionary War, the statue arrived in 350 separate pieces packed in 214 crates.  After a flurry of private fund raising, the pedestal base was completed a year later in August 1885, and the statue was assembled in four months time and Lady Liberty has stood proudly at her post ever since.
> ...



LOL. Now you've got everybody wondering. . . .


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 5, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qL1WqN1XKK0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qL1WqN1XKK0[/ame]


----------



## Gracie (Aug 5, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Oh hell no. There is no way I would let anyone here know our ebay seller name. HELL no.
> ...




It was a map. An old one. I had no clue what it was because I could not find a similar one on google or bing..so I just slapped it in there for a low bid and hoped it would sell. 
Some lady cleaning out her mobile home, is what Mr. Gracie said. I was happy with the 20 bucks we got for the sterling jewelry, and I kept one of the bracelets. So the map money was just an extra perk. I am kinda bummed about the typo bid, but I am still happy with the final bid. Its a win win. Especially since today is Vet day for Karma to get her cyst drained and lab work done to make sure it isn't cancerous..which will cost me 127 bucks just for the lab work..and the vet visit is 53 bucks. Now that we got more for the map...I am going to have them trim her nails cuz I am afraid to do it myself.


----------



## kaz (Aug 5, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



No secret, I'm the statue of liberty you know


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 5, 2014)

Since my wife had her full hysterectomy, she's recovering quite well, there is an aspect of the after effects (instant menopause) that I'm having to deal with from time to time........  There are days I'm sorely tempted to commit murder or seppuku.......


----------



## alan1 (Aug 5, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Morning, folks! Today is National Oyster Day.
> ...



I'm in.

Maybe add a drop of Tabasco or Texas Pete to go with the lemon.


----------



## alan1 (Aug 5, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Was just cruising around catching up on the daily news on the net when I ran across this.
> 
> What is the most weird song lyric ever written?  A poll recently conducted in England has an answer:
> 
> ...



The Doors, "His brain is squirming like a toad".

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WruR66q9RK8]THE HITCHHIKER - Jim Morrison - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie (Aug 5, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Since my wife had her full hysterectomy, she's recovering quite well, there is an aspect of the after effects (instant menopause) that I'm having to deal with from time to time........  There are days I'm sorely tempted to commit murder or seppuku.......



That's the silver lining when we can go thru the change in a week. 

And no more rag! W00T!


----------



## peach174 (Aug 5, 2014)

kaz said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...






I thought a woman was suppose to never reveal her true age.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 5, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Since my wife had her full hysterectomy, she's recovering quite well, there is an aspect of the after effects (instant menopause) that I'm having to deal with from time to time........  There are days I'm sorely tempted to commit murder or seppuku.......
> ...



I feel for the poor girl, She's highly intelligent and not normally given to irrational, emotional outbursts.......  Hopefully when her OBGyn gets back this month from working in Africa she'll put her on some form of hormone replacement. 
Oh and they've discovered that setting up hormone replacement based on each individual is not necessarily harmful.  The study done back in the 80s or 90s that concluded all hormone replacement was bad was seriously flawed.  Medical research for women has come a loooong way in the last 20 years.


----------



## R.D. (Aug 5, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Since my wife had her full hysterectomy, she's recovering quite well, there is an aspect of the after effects (instant menopause) that I'm having to deal with from time to time........  There are days I'm sorely tempted to commit murder or seppuku.......



So is she


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Aug 5, 2014)

Had a flashback today. My brother Hossfly is 12 years older than me. When I was in high school, he spent 2 tours in Viet Nam as an infantry soldier. You can imagine the feelings I had when watching the evening news and seeing the casualty count or when a chaplains car went by the house. Now I have a grandson who went to Afghanistan last month. Was watching the news this morning when they reported a soldier was killed . Here we go again.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 5, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Had a flashback today. My brother Hossfly is 12 years older than me. When I was in high school, he spent 2 tours in Viet Nam as an infantry soldier. You can imagine the feelings I had when watching the evening news and seeing the casualty count or when a chaplains car went by the house. Now I have a grandson who went to Afghanistan last month. Was watching the news this morning when they reported a soldier was killed . Here we go again.



We tend to forget the anxieties of those we leave at home.......Which is why when I retired I made sure the first recognition went to Mrs O.

Army wife, toughest job in the Army.....


----------



## Sherry (Aug 5, 2014)

R.D. said:


> A ridiculously foul-mouthed woman is the star of the most hilarious cooking show on the entire Internet.
> The Egg Rolls - YouTube



Damn, I can't believe I watched the whole 20 minutes...that bitch is mother fucking crazy!!


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 5, 2014)

Sherry said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > A ridiculously foul-mouthed woman is the star of the most hilarious cooking show on the entire Internet.
> ...



it takes crazy to get people to take notice today


----------



## Gracie (Aug 5, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I was on premarin for about 8 years. I finally told myself I didn't need it and stopped. I take nothing now. Nothing wrong with me at all!! Shut up. No YOU shut up. No YOU.


----------



## Jughead (Aug 5, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_R5mVF6jeTU]Seinfeld - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Aug 5, 2014)

R.D. said:


> A ridiculously foul-mouthed woman is the star of the most hilarious cooking show on the entire Internet.
> The Egg Rolls - YouTube




Someone posted a video of her making some bad ass pastry/pies on Facebook....they looked good, just like these egg rolls look good....


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 5, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Or, you can be like my neighbors and allow your weeds to totally encompass and engulf your entire house.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 5, 2014)

Went to see "Lucy".  Don't know why they were bad mouthing that movie, it was totally worth the money.  The special effects were outstanding, Scarlett Johansson is an excellent actress and we enjoyed every minute of it.  The theater was like a freezer....glad I took a light sweater with me.  I would recommend it.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 6, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Since my wife had her full hysterectomy, she's recovering quite well, there is an aspect of the after effects (instant menopause) that I'm having to deal with from time to time........  There are days I'm sorely tempted to commit murder or seppuku.......



Menopause, and being closely associated with the menopausal, can do that to a person.  Other than that, I hope Mrs. Ringel is recuperating well.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 6, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...




Ain't that true.

Decency is out. Crazy is in.

Sigh.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 6, 2014)

Well...the high bidder paid! Yay! I also made arrangements with the vet office (payment arrangements) and now karma can have that big ol cyst on her shoulder removed surgically. It is going to cost about 425.00...so...guess what paid for that?


----------



## Mertex (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm really tired.....of doing nothing, today, but I'm going to bed.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 6, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



"Dead on balls accurate".


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm miserable...  Can't sleep.  10-325 Norco doesn't help.  I've got pain in both legs, lower back, shoulders and my right arm.  I'm cold.  Haven't been eating and as a result I've lost 20 pounds.  Generalized weakness.  I have an appointment with my doctor next week but I don't know if I can hold out that long.  Time for some action.  Got something going on...  Wonder what?


----------



## Gracie (Aug 6, 2014)

Have you googled your symptoms?


----------



## Gracie (Aug 6, 2014)

https://www.google.com/search?q=pai...ome..69i57&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Gracie (Aug 6, 2014)

Symptom Checker for Men: Symptoms and Signs by Body Region on MedicineNet.com

Symptom Checker from WebMD. Check Your Medical Symptoms.

Symptom Checker - Use the one the doctors use

http://www.healthline.com/symptom-checker


----------



## Gracie (Aug 6, 2014)

I have found symptom checkers to give me more info than even the docs could or did. When I went to them with "could it possibly be (insert problem here)?" the doc would say "gosh. Maybe! Lets do a test on that to see!". Eye roll. Hell, most of the time I tell THEM what I think it is and then they finally get off their humps and do lab work and it is usually what I already suspected it was and told them about. Your doc just sending you home with pain pills that mask the pain is ludicrous. He should have tested you until he found an answer.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 6, 2014)

Just from light browsing..is sounds like either a pinched nerve in your back...or fibro. Hell..I dunno. I ain't a doc. But I am sorry you are suffering and wish I could help.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 6, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> I'm miserable...  Can't sleep.  10-325 Norco doesn't help.  I've got pain in both legs, lower back, shoulders and my right arm.  I'm cold.  Haven't been eating and as a result I've lost 20 pounds.  Generalized weakness.  I have an appointment with my doctor next week but I don't know if I can hold out that long.  Time for some action.  Got something going on...  Wonder what?



If the pain is radiating through your arm, dont wait. Go to the Doc or directly to the ER. Thinking of you

Von meinem Base Lutea II über das Tapatalk-App gesendet.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 6, 2014)

Hmm. I just cut and pasted what you posted and this popped up in google:

Muscle Pain and Body Aches - Undiagnosed Symptoms - MedHelp

Maybe lupus?


----------



## Gracie (Aug 6, 2014)

Could be something as simple as a major vitamin deficiency too. Combined with maybe arthritis? How old are you?


----------



## Gracie (Aug 6, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > I'm miserable...  Can't sleep.  10-325 Norco doesn't help.  I've got pain in both legs, lower back, shoulders and my right arm.  I'm cold.  Haven't been eating and as a result I've lost 20 pounds.  Generalized weakness.  I have an appointment with my doctor next week but I don't know if I can hold out that long.  Time for some action.  Got something going on...  Wonder what?
> ...



Go to ER. They will run a battery of tests, thats for sure.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 6, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Yepp. BDD, don't wait.

Von meinem Base Lutea II über das Tapatalk-App gesendet.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 6, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheilas friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Beckis hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana and friend Tracy,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Stat's aunt,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
Relief and wellness for BBD,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, and Becki.







P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.   This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 6, 2014)

Good morning, everyone, and happy Humpings-Day to you!

Today's choice: *Sleepy people drinking coffee!* 



*Person No. 1:*


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 6, 2014)

*Person No. 2:*


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 6, 2014)

And, today's Humping-Day coffee funnies:




















 [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION]


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 6, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Oh hell no. There is no way I would let anyone here know our ebay seller name. HELL no.
> 
> I still am in shock. I won't believe it until I see the money in our paypal from the high bidder.



You can just paste up the picture.


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 6, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Oh hell no. There is no way I would let anyone here know our ebay seller name. HELL no.
> ...



Exactly.  Can you imagine what even a $400 piece of sterling silver would have to look like?  Who would throw it in a pile?


----------



## Mertex (Aug 6, 2014)

*s*

Have to catch up on a lot of reading.....maybe I'll wake up by the time I finish?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 6, 2014)

Good morning.  Up before 5.  Good.  Will get a buncha stuff done today.


----------



## Jughead (Aug 6, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


What Stat and Gracie said. Drop everything, and head to the ER. You can google the symptoms all you want, but you need to see a doc ASAP so he can diagnose why you're feeling the pain.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 6, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




I agree with Stat and Jughead.  You've got pain in your arm, you might want to hurry to the ER.


----------



## Jughead (Aug 6, 2014)

Morning folks! Today is National Root Beer Float Day...










Have a great day!


----------



## Diana1180 (Aug 6, 2014)

Oooohh I love Root Beer floats.  Pass one down.

Good Morning everyone


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 6, 2014)

First day of kindergarten for the little one.  She's going to be gone so long!


----------



## R.D. (Aug 6, 2014)

BBD, go to the Dr. today


----------



## Diana1180 (Aug 6, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> First day of kindergarten for the little one.  She's going to be gone so long!



Aw I remember that day.  It was a loooong day for me.  But when I went to pick her up she didnt want to leave.  

Now that she is 15.... *sigh*  It was like I blinked.

Hang in there, keep yourself busy


----------



## R.D. (Aug 6, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> First day of kindergarten for the little one.  She's going to be gone so long!



Good time to work on  your box castle skills


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 6, 2014)

Good morning.  Enjoy drooling over one of these:


----------



## kaz (Aug 6, 2014)

peach174 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I never tell, but as you know, people already know...


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 6, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> First day of kindergarten for the little one.  She's going to be gone so long!



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQfU9IYK2_c]Make Us Part of Your Family - Kindergarten - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kaz (Aug 6, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Good morning.  Up before 5.  Good.  Will get a buncha stuff done today.



I slept in until 7:30 yesterday, so I slept until 8 today to make up for it...

Summer loll.  Things to do, but just not at the same pace.

Have a good day, Jake.


----------



## 007 (Aug 6, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> I'm miserable...  Can't sleep.  10-325 Norco doesn't help.  I've got pain in both legs, lower back, shoulders and my right arm.  I'm cold.  Haven't been eating and as a result I've lost 20 pounds.  Generalized weakness.  I have an appointment with my doctor next week but I don't know if I can hold out that long.  Time for some action.  Got something going on...  Wonder what?



Hope ya didn't pick up a deer tick bite and got the Lyme disease... 

So a quick howdy to everyone... I've been real busy myself, lots going on, big changes in plans.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 6, 2014)

Good Morning!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## Jughead (Aug 6, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...


A few months ago as we were walking back home from the park, we saw a fellow watering his lawn which was comprised almost entirely of weeds. I really tried not to laugh, but I just couldn't help it. Although I did apologize.

It wasn't the first time I saw this fellow watering the weeds...


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 6, 2014)

Jughead said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



LOL.  Was he wearing his glasses?


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 6, 2014)

Jughead said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Maybe he just likes to see new growth of any kind...


----------



## Jughead (Aug 6, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...


What made the situation worse was that Mrs. Jughead also wound up laughing. She blamed me by saying that my laughing caused her to laugh as well and causing a scene. I don't know why she got all worked up, I did apologize to the fellow...


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 6, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Morning folks! Today is National Root Beer Float Day...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I used to love me some A&W Root Beer Floats or just plain root beer in those tall frosted glasses and service to the car. Great days.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 6, 2014)

Jughead said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



Laughter does that. So do smiles. They are contagious....


----------



## Jughead (Aug 6, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...


I still can't get that scene out of my mind. It took a lot of effort to stop myself from literally rolling on the sidewalk ..


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 6, 2014)

Jughead said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



It was prolly in Colorado????????????????????????????????


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 6, 2014)

I second the doctor visit BBD.  Maybe the vet if you need an appointment today.  A good worming might do wonders.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 6, 2014)

Jughead said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



"Weeds" are in the eye of the beholder.  Some of us call them "volunteers".  

After all who's to say that these short grasses we're standardized to are the best use of land?


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 6, 2014)

Weeds:  Whatever plant you don't like or want.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 6, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Good morning.  Up before 5.  Good.  Will get a buncha stuff done today.




Morning, Jake.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 6, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Morning folks! Today is National Root Beer Float Day...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There was an A&W Rootbeer where I was born and for the first five years of my life, there were lots of trips to that A&W Rootbeer... ahhh, cool memories.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 6, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> First day of kindergarten for the little one.  She's going to be gone so long!





But an important day for your little one!!  I am thrilled for both of you.

If she comes home and is just bubbling over about all the cool things in Kindergarden, then I would say: GREEN LIGHT!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 6, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...




"Volunteers".

That is absolute CS Gold.


Weeds are called "Unkraut" auf Deutsch.

Un = the negative of a word, similar to English.


Pogo.

Unpogo.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 6, 2014)

Hello Coffee Shop amigas y amigos.  Be good on Hump Day.


----------



## Jughead (Aug 6, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...


That they are...

Would be nice if money was contagious, or even hambugers...


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 6, 2014)

another killer busy day.  very limited time to post.  hope you're all doing well


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 6, 2014)

I was up at 7:30 this morning but didn't get to sleep 'til after 4. I've had 2 mugs so far and will need at least one more before I attempt to drive to town to open up.


----------



## Jughead (Aug 6, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...


hmmm...you may have something there. Weeds could indeed be in the eye of the beholder, and if it'll save me $$$ on weed spray and lawn fertilizer, then I'll gladly be the beholder. I'll explain this to the neighbors tonight and see their reaction, not to mention Mrs Jughead...


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 6, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



Yeah ... maybe my slothful neighbor.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 6, 2014)

My boss won the primary for a state house seat last night.  It is a strongly Republican area, so he should win in the fall.  Interesting to see what, if anything, changes here at work.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 6, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



I just happen to have the figures from seven years in this house...

Grass seed .......  $0.00
Lawn Fertilizer...   $0.00
Weed treatment.. $0.00 (minus labor in garden)
Watering lawn.....  0 gallons, 0 days
Volunteers..........  Xthousand blackberries and indeterminate amount of firewood

On the other hand I did have to unseat a cat who thinks he's a bird from unmowed trees, three times.


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 6, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Morning folks! Today is National Root Beer Float Day...
> ...



Yeah. When we were kids we would walk a mile on a hot summer day to the A&W on Tustin Ave. in Orange, CA and buy us the biggest root beer floats we could. I truly miss those innocent times.


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 6, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Big spender!!


----------



## kaz (Aug 6, 2014)

Jughead said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



It sounds like my neighbor's yard.  And he's got sprinklers for the weeds!   Poor guy.  He is actually trying.


----------



## kaz (Aug 6, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...



Lawns are a lot of work, I do wonder why we do it to ourselves sometimes


----------



## Pogo (Aug 6, 2014)

kaz said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



Yanno.... wet soil is pretty essential for pulling up weeds.  That way you can get the whole root out.  If you don't get the whole root many of them just come right back stronger.

I don't water my weeds (too rainy here) but I do go weed-pullin' after a rain.  It's way easier.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 6, 2014)

Good morning all.   Once you eliminate all the political stuff, war stuff, and obscure theater and sports stuff, August 6 has been a really slow news day throughout history.  Of note, NASA did announce on this day, August 6, 1996, that life may have once existed on Mars.  But I don't think that was really all that much news to anybody.

You might be interested that on August 6, 1961, the first case of motion sickness in space reported.  As one who got car sick as a child, had to overcome other types of motion sickness on carnival rides etc., I would think being sick in the small confines of a space vessel would be particularly yucky.  I am happy that I have never been air sick or sea sick though despite some really bumpy airplane rides and some very heavy seas.


----------



## kaz (Aug 6, 2014)

Pogo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



Yes, I do that too.  I also do the same with Bermuda grass.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 6, 2014)

kaz said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



Eggzackley.  It's like we move into a house in Dubuque and immediately go, "if only this were a savanna...."


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 6, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Well...the high bidder paid! Yay! I also made arrangements with the vet office (payment arrangements) and now karma can have that big ol cyst on her shoulder removed surgically. It is going to cost about 425.00...so...guess what paid for that?



Amazing how sometimes things happen like this.  Good for you, good for Karma.  Hope she comes through her surgery with flying colors.  Congratulations on the successful sale.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 6, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> I'm miserable...  Can't sleep.  10-325 Norco doesn't help.  I've got pain in both legs, lower back, shoulders and my right arm.  I'm cold.  Haven't been eating and as a result I've lost 20 pounds.  Generalized weakness.  I have an appointment with my doctor next week but I don't know if I can hold out that long.  Time for some action.  Got something going on...  Wonder what?



If you are having that much pain, go to the doc's NOW.  Don't wait.  This seems to be increasingly bad.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 6, 2014)

Around here prickly pear is common and is generally considered a nuisance--a 'weed' if you will--so we dig it out and get rid of it when it comes up.  So it was really amusing to know that folks from back east, who had never seen the stuff before, have landscaped their yards with it.     As for watering weeds, who knows.  Maybe they are more aesthetically pleasing to some folks that just bare ground would be?  Or they hope they will bloom as wild flowers?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 6, 2014)

Diana1180 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > First day of kindergarten for the little one.  She's going to be gone so long!
> ...



Don't ever blink!  This kinda sums things up:


----------



## Pogo (Aug 6, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Around here prickly pear is common and is generally considered a nuisance--a 'weed' if you will--so we dig it out and get rid of it when it comes up.  So it was really amusing to know that folks from back east, who had never seen the stuff before, have landscaped their yards with it.     As for watering weeds, who knows.  Maybe they are more aesthetically pleasing to some folks that just bare ground would be?  Or they hope they will bloom as wild flowers?



I've had people stop and ask if I'd mind if they picked the galax on the property.  And I think there's ginseng up there too though I haven't explored it.  And all manner of mushrooms.  And wildflowers, some of which are quite special.

I've had sunflower and tomato volunteers among others -- the former from errant birdseed, the latter from tossing a tomato core thataway...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 6, 2014)

I've been busy lately, too.  We finally got the last roof truss in place yesterday.  Right now, I'm waiting for my milk to curdle so I can put another batch of feta in the brine. 
For all you lawn aficionados, take a look at the landscaping around that shed, that's my idea of a nice yard.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 6, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> I've been busy lately, too.  We finally got the last roof truss in place yesterday.  Right now, I'm waiting for my milk to curdle so I can put another batch of feta in the brine.
> For all you lawn aficionados, take a look at the landscaping around that shed, that's my idea of a nice yard.



You are building that? Which one is you? Great job!!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 6, 2014)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I've been busy lately, too.  We finally got the last roof truss in place yesterday.  Right now, I'm waiting for my milk to curdle so I can put another batch of feta in the brine.
> ...



I'm the one with the muscles and mosquito armor.  It's been tough 'cause I can only get a day at a time.  I'm sure I'll have that weather-tight before the snow flies.  Then I can start moving my stuff into storage.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 6, 2014)

And that is a shed? Looks big enough to be a cabin! So..where do I put my toothbrush when I arrive?


----------



## Jughead (Aug 6, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


The idea has possibilities. Does anyone know of any Gardner who'll accept payment in the form of hamburgers? Let me rephrase that...does anyone know another Jughead who's familiar with yard work?


----------



## kaz (Aug 6, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > I'm miserable...  Can't sleep.  10-325 Norco doesn't help.  I've got pain in both legs, lower back, shoulders and my right arm.  I'm cold.  Haven't been eating and as a result I've lost 20 pounds.  Generalized weakness.  I have an appointment with my doctor next week but I don't know if I can hold out that long.  Time for some action.  Got something going on...  Wonder what?
> ...



The motion is seconded.  You need to get to a doc BBD, go to the ER if you have to.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 6, 2014)

I already seconded it this morning.  Perhaps you would like to move the question?


----------



## Jughead (Aug 6, 2014)

kaz said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


They have some weed sprays out there that will eliminate weeds almost overnight. Combine that will lawn fertilizer twice yearly, watering twice daily with the auto sprinklers, and you'll have a great looking lawn.


----------



## kaz (Aug 6, 2014)

Jughead said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...




For us, we have a yard service.  They come like six times a year and spray.  They seed in the fall and aerate the yard.  They also spray for bermuda grass when we need it.

We live in Cary, in the triangle, which is referred to as the "Containment Area for Relocated Yankees."  We moved here from Connecticut, LOL.

It is like living in New England, and everyone has fescue, which is not a good choice in North Carolina, it's a cooler weather grass.

We don't have trouble with weeds in the lawn.  But we do get the bermuda grass, which they have gotten good at limiting.  We also get weeds in cracks and areas without grass.


For my neighbor, the problem is he bought the house in the spring and the only time you can grow fescue is in the fall.  He's doing his best, but it's weeds or bare ground until September.  You can plant it in the spring, but it will never live through summer.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 6, 2014)

Gracie said:


> And that is a shed? Looks big enough to be a cabin! So..where do I put my toothbrush when I arrive?



It's 16'x20'.  I need a lot of storage space.  Once I get back here, after my sabbatical in the Lesser 48, it may indeed become a cabin, or a barn, or a workshop.  
If you were to visit now, we'd find you a place to put your brush in this:


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 6, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



Where do I send the directions to?  P.S. We eat pretty well.


----------



## kaz (Aug 6, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> I already seconded it this morning.  Perhaps you would like to move the question?



Yes, then let's move the motion to the full assembly


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 6, 2014)

Call the motion to vote.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 6, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> I'm miserable...  Can't sleep.  10-325 Norco doesn't help.  I've got pain in both legs, lower back, shoulders and my right arm.  I'm cold.  Haven't been eating and as a result I've lost 20 pounds.  Generalized weakness.  I have an appointment with my doctor next week but I don't know if I can hold out that long.  Time for some action.  Got something going on...  Wonder what?



Yes, call your doctor ASAP. If he refuses to see you I suggest that you tell him you are going to the ER and that your lawyer will be meeting you there.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 6, 2014)

Fescue takes over a year to germinate and establish itself.  The grass you see within two or three weeks is rye.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 6, 2014)

Hearing no further discussion on the motion, the motion is moved to a vote.  Show of hands aye...
Nay... motion passes.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 6, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > And that is a shed? Looks big enough to be a cabin! So..where do I put my toothbrush when I arrive?
> ...




That place needs purtied up with a womans touch, lol. But its doable!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 6, 2014)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



You haven't seen inside.  And all those tarps will go away once I get that shed completely finished.  Plus, the tarps on the right of the pic cover future fire wood.  Most of my construction materials will be moved under cover as soon as I can.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 6, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> another killer busy day.  very limited time to post.  hope you're all doing well



Today was one of those days when I should have stayed in bed. It is bad enough when you have one of those "fire drill" days because someone else screws up and you have to clean up the mess. 

I had three, yes three separate fire drills today! 

Asked Mrs Te if my clothes smelled of smoke when I got home it was that bad! 

But I had my revenge at the end of the day. They are going to have to sign off in writing that they are assuming 100% of the risk moving forward cuz I am not going to take the blame for this kind of incompetence.


----------



## kaz (Aug 6, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Fescue takes over a year to germinate and establish itself.  The grass you see within two or three weeks is rye.



The problem in North Carolina is the summer.  You think the yard grew in and you hit mid July and it's dead.  You're right about the year to really establish itself, even grass planted in September doesn't necessarily last the next summer, but it's the only grass that had a chance.   It was only after the first mild summer when the grass was almost two years old that most of it lived through the summer.

I had no problem growing fescue lawns in New England.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 6, 2014)

Spent most of the day running my ass off, a good thing.....  The moving crew was back, got everything out of the house except what I'm taking back to Trinidad with me and the queen size sleeper sofa in the basement.  I have no idea how anyone got it down there except through one of the windows.  The only way it could have been done would have been remove the window and frame then reinstall the window and frame......  It's staying in the house. 
Once everything was moved out they started pulling out everything that was to be trashed, finally got done around 3:15.  Why am I tired?  I was constantly running back and forth making sure everything that need to be packed was packed and put in storage, not the trash.  
Of course silly me has been sleeping on an old Army cot and completely forgot about the sleeper sofa downstairs, not that it's mattress is in very good shape.........


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 6, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Spent most of the day running my ass off, a good thing.....  The moving crew was back, got everything out of the house except what I'm taking back to Trinidad with me and the queen size sleeper sofa in the basement.  I have no idea how anyone got it down there except through one of the windows.  *The only way it could have been done would have been remove the window and frame then reinstall the window and frame*......  It's staying in the house.
> Once everything was moved out they started pulling out everything that was to be trashed, finally got done around 3:15.  Why am I tired?  I was constantly running back and forth making sure everything that need to be packed was packed and put in storage, not the trash.
> Of course silly me has been sleeping on an old Army cot and completely forgot about the sleeper sofa downstairs, not that it's mattress is in very good shape.........



Been there, done that.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 6, 2014)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I dunno. A little paint, a few flowers, couple of throw pillows......


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 6, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Thanks, dude!


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 6, 2014)

kaz said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Fescue takes over a year to germinate and establish itself.  The grass you see within two or three weeks is rye.
> ...



Out here your yard looks dead until summer, the monsoon season.  Then ya have a hard time keeping up with it!  And weeds!!!!  They iz everywhere!!!


----------



## Mertex (Aug 6, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> I've been busy lately, too.  We finally got the last roof truss in place yesterday.  Right now, I'm waiting for my milk to curdle so I can put another batch of feta in the brine.
> For all you lawn aficionados, take a look at the landscaping around that shed, that's my idea of a nice yard.




Wow, that is way to fancy to be a shed.....


----------



## Mertex (Aug 6, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...




How did you manage to get a picture of Intolerant?


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks for the well-wishes and concerns today, eveybody.  I managed to get to sleep and I slept from about 1100 until 1630.  No pain at all when I woke up but I feel a bit tired.  I might have slept a little bit longer if Taco didn't begin to lick my ears.  Hope what ever was wrong with me has departed and this will be the end of it.  Again, thanks for all of the concern.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 6, 2014)

blackhawk said:


>



They look like umpire vests.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 6, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Thanks for the well-wishes and concerns today, eveybody.  I managed to get to sleep and I slept from about 1100 until 1630.  No pain at all when I woke up but I feel a bit tired.  I might have slept a little bit longer if Taco didn't begin to lick my ears.  Hope what ever was wrong with me has departed and this will be the end of it.  Again, thanks for all of the concern.



BBD, if it's Lyme disease the symptoms can disappear and reappear.  The longer you wait the more damage it can do.  Dude, I know how bad us medical folk are about getting ourselves checked out/treated......  Call your doctor and move the appointment up, ASAP!


----------



## Jughead (Aug 6, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Thanks for the well-wishes and concerns today, eveybody.  I managed to get to sleep and I slept from about 1100 until 1630.  No pain at all when I woke up but I feel a bit tired.  I might have slept a little bit longer if Taco didn't begin to lick my ears.  Hope what ever was wrong with me has departed and this will be the end of it.  Again, thanks for all of the concern.


Glad that the pain is gone, BBD......however, the fact that you had pain in both legs, back, and arm should not be ignored, and you should still see a doctor ASAP. You need to get checked out to make sure all is ok. It may have been something minor like temporary muscle or nerve pains, however until you see a doc, you won't know for sure. Plus you'll also have a clear conscience...


----------



## alan1 (Aug 6, 2014)

Jughead said:


> A few months ago as we were walking back home from the park, we saw a fellow watering his lawn which was comprised almost entirely of weeds. I really tried not to laugh, but I just couldn't help it. Although I did apologize.
> 
> It wasn't the first time I saw this fellow watering the weeds...



Weeds are still green.
The difference between a yard of green weeds or green grass is simply because society has told you that grass is better.   But is it?  Weeds grow on their own, they don't need care and attention.  Grass needs to be taken care of.  Weeds are natural, that's why they thrive without needing the special care that grass requires.
I'm ok with natural.  It's not like I'm farming, and a dandelion is still a flower.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 6, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > A few months ago as we were walking back home from the park, we saw a fellow watering his lawn which was comprised almost entirely of weeds. I really tried not to laugh, but I just couldn't help it. Although I did apologize.
> ...



That's how I look at it; they're all Nature's gifts.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 6, 2014)

blackhawk said:


>



Thats funny!!!


----------



## Gracie (Aug 6, 2014)

BBD....that is good you got some rest...but...just because it went away doesn't mean it will stay gone. Go to your doc. A simple blood test can tell whether it is lyme disease. Keep having lab work done and ruling out different things until you find the cause. NO  DAWDLING.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 6, 2014)

Gracie said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



It's how I got mine.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 6, 2014)

lol


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## Noomi (Aug 6, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Thanks for the well-wishes and concerns today, eveybody.  I managed to get to sleep and I slept from about 1100 until 1630.  No pain at all when I woke up but I feel a bit tired.  I might have slept a little bit longer if Taco didn't begin to lick my ears.  Hope what ever was wrong with me has departed and this will be the end of it.  Again, thanks for all of the concern.



Glad you are feeling a little better, BBD!


----------



## Noomi (Aug 6, 2014)

Hello everyone. 

Foxy, Tracy can be taken off the list now. She's back to her normal, bouncy, loveable self. I for one am very pleased. 
Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers that would have come her way as a result of the vigil list. Its much appreciated.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 6, 2014)

I need to go on the vigil list - I might end up laughing myself to death with the midterms coming up........


----------



## Mertex (Aug 7, 2014)

Have to bid adieux....but just for a while.  Pogo insists that adieux means forever in France, but here, we just mean for a little while.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 7, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheilas friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Beckis hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Stat's aunt,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel,
Wellness for BBD,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, and Becki.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.   This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 7, 2014)

Good morning, everyone, and happy Thor's Day to you!

Today's choice: *Coffee Whackiness!* 



*Whackiness Persons No. 1:*








-or-


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 7, 2014)

*Whackiness Persons No. 2:*


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 7, 2014)

And, today's Thor's-Day coffee whackiness:


























S&M Coffee machine???


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 7, 2014)

*Today is day no. 12 of the great Stat-Princess Statalina vacation*.

Yesterday, on day 11, we noticed that Princess Statalina, who had already grown 1 inch whilst on vacation with her mother, is growing again, and the shorts that I _thought_ would hold out for one last summer are now too small. So, off we went in the morning to buy shorts.  Girls and shopping. Hmmm...

3 hours later, we came home with 3 shorts and 2 shirts.  Don't anyone try to tell me that gals are not born with a shopping gene, I am not buying it! 

We then went swimming (cuz you know, once you have developed gills, you might as well swim every day) and for the first time, she wanted to try the 3 meter board, but did a half-belly flop and cried. Good thing I was in the water with her.  Otherwise, it was grand. And that pretty full bottle of SPF 50 sunlotion? Now empty.  Ok, SPF 50 goes onto the shopping list.

Afterward, she really wanted pizza, so we stopped at a pizzeria where you get to watch the guys make, form and then swing the dough into the air. She completely forgot her hunger and was enthralled by the process. And, like Papa, she loves Tunafish on her pizza.  I tell you, the apple does not fall far from the tree. Well, except for that shopping gene thing. And a slight cultural thing: in Germany, one does not eat pizza with one's fingers. Even the Al Bundys of Germany use a fork and a knive. And the little one is getting pretty darned good at cutting food without it landing in the next door neighbor's lawn. Whew.

Afterward, at home, she decided to do some tricks with the dog, using a hula hoop and a cup full of doggie treats. She got her room all tidied up to put on a show and then invited me for the price of "one sent" (ok, her English spelling needs work, but I was proud that she even wrote the ticket in English) to watch. She then did the famous Statalina-Klia hula hoop show! And then, just for fun, she danced to Mannheim Steamroller. Later, while I was off and on on USMB, she was Scooby Dooing and I was cleaning up the place. This is why I am often still officially online in USMB or online at all, but not really even close to the computer...

Today, my business is opened for the 2nd and final day during vacation, so her babysitter will be spending the day with her until 17:00 and then we will all cook together. Yesterday going into today also marks the halfway point of her vacation with me. What a joy, an absolute joy.  She got to bed late last night, so I am  using the morning hours to compute and get ready for the day. Why, I might even shave today!!



Wishing you all a great Thursday!

-Stat


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 7, 2014)

Well, here I am again...  It's just after 0300 and I woke up hurting all over with pain in legs, lower back, shoulders, right arm and left arm elbow.  I surrender...  I will be seeking medical care this morning.  If I had to guess, I'm thinking I have lyme disease.  I talked to my buddy, the vet, last night for about 20 minutes and he says they are seeing lots of it in dogs coming into his clinic.  I'm pretty much beaten down.  I'm pretty tired and achy-breaky.  It's time.  Will let you all know what the verdict is later on today if possible.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 7, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Well, here I am again...  It's just after 0300 and I woke up hurting all over with pain in legs, lower back, shoulders, right arm and left arm elbow.  I surrender...  I will be seeking medical care this morning.  If I had to guess, I'm thinking I have lyme disease.  I talked to my buddy, the vet, last night for about 20 minutes and he says they are seeing lots of it in dogs coming into his clinic.  I'm pretty much beaten down.  I'm pretty tired and achy-breaky.  It's time.  Will let you all know what the verdict is later on today if possible.



Stubborn man. But at least you will do something about it today! And yes, do let us know what happens. A blood test will say whether it is lyme disease. And if it isn't....then tell the doc you want answers because this is unacceptable.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 7, 2014)

Are these your symptoms?

Lyme Disease Symptoms and Treatment


----------



## Noomi (Aug 7, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Well, here I am again...  It's just after 0300 and I woke up hurting all over with pain in legs, lower back, shoulders, right arm and left arm elbow.  I surrender...  I will be seeking medical care this morning.  If I had to guess, I'm thinking I have lyme disease.  I talked to my buddy, the vet, last night for about 20 minutes and he says they are seeing lots of it in dogs coming into his clinic.  I'm pretty much beaten down.  I'm pretty tired and achy-breaky.  It's time.  Will let you all know what the verdict is later on today if possible.



You should take yourself to the hospital right away, BBD. Don't wait until morning.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 7, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Well, here I am again...  It's just after 0300 and I woke up hurting all over with pain in legs, lower back, shoulders, right arm and left arm elbow.  I surrender...  I will be seeking medical care this morning.  If I had to guess, I'm thinking I have lyme disease.  I talked to my buddy, the vet, last night for about 20 minutes and he says they are seeing lots of it in dogs coming into his clinic.  I'm pretty much beaten down.  I'm pretty tired and achy-breaky.  It's time.  Will let you all know what the verdict is later on today if possible.




Good for you. Go get it checked out. It's important. *You* are important to us here in USMB.


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 7, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Have to bid adieux....but just for a while.  Pogo insists that adieux means forever in France, but here, we just mean for a little while.



I love that word.


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 7, 2014)

*Good Morning Everybody! * 






That linen looks scrumptous!​


----------



## kaz (Aug 7, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I lived in California for a while.  Two stories on that.

1)  A guy I worked with was laughing because he said when he said to a native easterner like me he loved summer because it's so green and they looked at him like he was nuts.

2)  Another native easterner said, "why do they call it the golden State?  It's brown."  I replied, "well, that's why you're not in marketing!"  LOL.


----------



## kaz (Aug 7, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


>



And so we see behind the curtain...


----------



## Jughead (Aug 7, 2014)

Morning folks, it's Thursday!





Have a great day!


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 7, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Well, here I am again...  It's just after 0300 and I woke up hurting all over with pain in legs, lower back, shoulders, right arm and left arm elbow.  I surrender...  I will be seeking medical care this morning.  If I had to guess, I'm thinking I have lyme disease.  I talked to my buddy, the vet, last night for about 20 minutes and he says they are seeing lots of it in dogs coming into his clinic.  I'm pretty much beaten down.  I'm pretty tired and achy-breaky.  It's time.  Will let you all know what the verdict is later on today if possible.


My stepson has lyme.  Same symptoms as arthritis, which sounds a great deal like yours.  You will have to ask specifically for the test as doctors won't think to test it out.  Notice an bulls-eye marks recently or have you been in the forest/woods or skinning deer?


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 7, 2014)

kaz said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Lived 28 years in California.  It has two seasons...Well, three actually....

Wet, Hot and EFFIN HOT!   <<---  BTW...that is a technical term.     

Everything is dead in summer from the heat and lack of significant rainfall.  Everything turns a pale green in winter as the rainfall increases but the temps don't climb very high or fall very low.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 7, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> *Today is day no. 12 of the great Stat-Princess Statalina vacation*.
> 
> Yesterday, on day 11, we noticed that Princess Statalina, who had already grown 1 inch whilst on vacation with her mother, is growing again, and the shorts that I _thought_ would hold out for one last summer are now too small. So, off we went in the morning to buy shorts.  Girls and shopping. Hmmm...
> 
> ...



Sounds like you two are having a lot of fun.....but reading about it alone makes me tired...glad you have all that energy to do all those things with your sweet little daughter, Stat.....she's truly a very blessed little girl.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 7, 2014)

Before I go any further....let me say this:


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 7, 2014)

*Thunderstruck!*


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 7, 2014)

kaz said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



One of the early marketing gimmicks for Colorado was "Colorful Colorado", I saw a bumper sticker here a while back with that on it and in parentheses below it; "all 267 shades of brown".  
(Or some similar number)....  I should have bought that one.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 7, 2014)

Okay folks,  I'm leaving.






















To get me a mug of coffee.

















Be right back.


----------



## kaz (Aug 7, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



You in the central valley?  I lived in San Jose, the weather was great


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm back..... you lucky people......  Now don't you feel privileged....... 
Oop, gotta leave again.  need to refill my mug.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Darkwind (Aug 7, 2014)

kaz said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Lived in Union City, Fremont, Milpitas before I left in 1981....then lived in Sacramento until 1998.....Bay Area was good...Sac was HOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 7, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Yep..it would be worth serious money.


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 7, 2014)

Let the women play, I say loudly...


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 7, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > another killer busy day.  very limited time to post.  hope you're all doing well
> ...



i have had one of the most stressful weeks of my life.  withany luck this mess will all come to a close in a few weeks.  it just keeps dragging on though


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 7, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


>



I like Thursday's because it is usually the last free day for the next few very busy ones. 

Happy Thursday, all coffee-mates.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 7, 2014)

Not much news. I have started playing" rage" on my new computer. I have also had some strange phone calls which I think were scams from  foreign telephone number. I just hung up on them.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 7, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



hang in there


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 7, 2014)

Beautiful day, about 80, maybe some rain


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 7, 2014)

No need for the jumper cables.  Two cups in and I'm ready to go!


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 7, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> *Today is day no. 12 of the great Stat-Princess Statalina vacation*.
> 
> Yesterday, on day 11, we noticed that Princess Statalina, who had already grown 1 inch whilst on vacation with her mother, is growing again, and the shorts that I _thought_ would hold out for one last summer are now too small. So, off we went in the morning to buy shorts.  Girls and shopping. Hmmm...
> 
> ...


My late mother in law was a war bride brought from an affluent Stuttgart family to West Virginia in 1947. She ate hamburgers and hot dogs with a knife and fork.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 7, 2014)

Foley, AL
11:16 AM CDT on August 07, 2014 (GMT -0500)
Myrtle Court (KALFOLEY3) Elev 65 ft | 30.40°N, 87.67°W | Change Station
Current weather conditions updated 1 sec ago
Scattered Clouds
Scattered Clouds
88.7 °F
Feels Like 102 °F
N
1
Wind from S
Gusts 7.0 mph

Today is forecast to be Cooler than yesterday. Isolated thunderstorms.
Today
High 90 | Low 76 °F
30% Chance of Precip.
Yesterday
High 95.8 | Low 72.2 °F
Precip. 0 in
Cooler than yesterday???? It feels like 102 now at 11:20. I have some work outside that NEEDS to be done and I can hardly breath just sitting here on the deck.


----------



## kaz (Aug 7, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



Yes, it is.  I have a story about that too.  In 1990 or so, I worked at GE Information Services in Rockville, Maryland out side DC.   This was before I lived in California.  My boss lived in Sacramento.  I went to his house working on a project in August, it was 100 degrees or so every day.  

We wrapped up Friday, he asked what my plans were.  I told him I was going to a game at Candle Stick Park and then flying home from San Francisco Saturday morning.  He handed me his goose down hunting vest and said take this, you'll need it.  I'll get it back when I'm in Maryland.  I was like seriously, it's a hundred degrees.  He said, trust me.  I did.

So I go to the game, the weather was beautiful.  I'm like what did he make me bring this for?  Then ... the sun goes down.  The breeze off San Francisco Bay is relentless.  I was so glad he sent it with me.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 7, 2014)

The verdict is in from the doctor's office.  Lab tests confirms the diagnosis of Lyme disease.  At least now I know what the problem is.  Started antibiotic meds.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 7, 2014)

Hopefully you caught it early enough, Dog.


----------



## R.D. (Aug 7, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> The verdict is in from the doctor's office.  Lab tests confirms the diagnosis of Lyme disease.  At least now I know what the problem is.  Started antibiotic meds.



Fingers crossed you get it knocked out fast and permanent


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 7, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> The verdict is in from the doctor's office.  Lab tests confirms the diagnosis of Lyme disease.  At least now I know what the problem is.  Started antibiotic meds.



Did they find a tick on you?


----------



## peach174 (Aug 7, 2014)

Thursday morning smile


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 7, 2014)

Who remembers.............


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 7, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> The verdict is in from the doctor's office.  Lab tests confirms the diagnosis of Lyme disease.  At least now I know what the problem is.  Started antibiotic meds.




 I wish you a good healing, BDD.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 7, 2014)

Glad you went to the doctor and found out what you needed to know BBD.  Could you listen to us a wee bit sooner next time?


----------



## Gracie (Aug 7, 2014)

At least now you know and can get some help with it, BBD.


----------



## Jughead (Aug 7, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> The verdict is in from the doctor's office.  Lab tests confirms the diagnosis of Lyme disease.  At least now I know what the problem is.  Started antibiotic meds.


Just do what the doc tells you, and you'll be fine...


----------



## Jughead (Aug 7, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > *Today is day no. 12 of the great Stat-Princess Statalina vacation*.
> ...


Quite frankly, it wouldn't bother me if I had to use a knife and fork to eat hamburgers or hot dogs. Just gimme the burgers and franks, and I'll eat em' any way you like...


----------



## kaz (Aug 7, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Glad you went to the doctor and found out what you needed to know BBD.  Could you listen to us a wee bit sooner next time?



Seconded!  Who can you trust if it's not random people on the internet you haven't met!

LOL, just kidding, there are a lot of good people here.  But it sounded funny, and my first rule in life is to go with the joke when you have it...


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 7, 2014)

I can be trusted with minor surgery.  Splinters, butterfly bandages, temporary tatoo removal, pre-ingrown toenails...


----------



## Mertex (Aug 7, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> The verdict is in from the doctor's office.  Lab tests confirms the diagnosis of Lyme disease.  At least now I know what the problem is.  Started antibiotic meds.




How on earth did you get Lyme disease.  Do you live out in the country?  Lyme disease can be very serious, hope you are able to knock it out soon.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 7, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> Let the women play, I say loudly...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKezUd_xw20



I loved that!!!


----------



## Mertex (Aug 7, 2014)

Time to show the progress on our xeriscaping.....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 7, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Time to show the progress on our xeriscaping.....




Nice!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 7, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > *Today is day no. 12 of the great Stat-Princess Statalina vacation*.
> ...



Yepp. Sounds about right.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 7, 2014)

VERY pretty, Mertex!! Can I come live with you? I will pitch a tipi back there in the yard and take care of it for ya.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 7, 2014)

Was just lamenting that Thursday is more than halfway over already.  Wow!!  Seems like I just got up and I was up earlier than usual with our house guests, Carlie the minitature dachshund.  Took her awhile to settle down last night but she has pretty well figured out how to rule to the roost around here.

Now I'm pondering a culture in which pizza is not a finger food, and hoping BBD got his diagnosis early enough for the speediest and most effective cure.  I am rather impressed at how many in the Coffee Shop came up with the right diagnosis.  

As for today's history lesson, not much going on for August 7 throughout the millennia.  One thing of note is that on August 7, 1782, President George Washington ordered the creation of the Badge of Military Merit to honor soldiers wounded in battle. It would later on be renamed the Purple Heart.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 7, 2014)

Oh, and I LOVE Mertex's landscaping.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 7, 2014)

Gracie said:


> VERY pretty, Mertex!! Can I come live with you? I will pitch a tipi back there in the yard and take care of it for ya.



Sure....but let me warn you....it's a lot of work......  We're only half done!


----------



## Jackson (Aug 7, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



He probably figures, if it's green, it works...


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 7, 2014)

We were supposed to be back into the low 90's with diminished chance for rain today.  At this hour - 3:40 p.m. - is 69 degrees out there with a huge big blob of rain south of us moving northeast and even spitting a few drops here.  Makes you wonder who they have doing the weather forecasts these days.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 7, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



That sucks!

On the positive side today is Friday Eve!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 7, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > The verdict is in from the doctor's office.  Lab tests confirms the diagnosis of Lyme disease.  At least now I know what the problem is.  Started antibiotic meds.
> ...



They should check behind BBD's knee!

And check Taco too since that is probably where the tick is now!


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 7, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Good advice, BBD is probably too sick to do it but he has to try and find one that may be latched onto him.  Check all over your hair, all over your body.  Let your wife check Taco.  If you find one, there's a way to take it off of you.



> How to remove a tick
> 
> Use fine-tipped tweezers to remove a tick. If you don't have tweezers, put on gloves or cover your hands with tissue paper, then use your fingers. Do not handle the tick with bare hands.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sherry (Aug 7, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I feel -->


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 7, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



You feeling woosey sistah?


----------



## Sherry (Aug 7, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Yeah, I think I'd rather watch someone get injected with a long needle than have a tick removed.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 7, 2014)

Jackson said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



He prolly thinks it is cannabis and is growing it for his pipe....


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 7, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



I used to love to pick them off my lab. I would wait until they were fat and they would come right off. We lived in the woods. Great times.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 7, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



What the hell is wrong with you??


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 7, 2014)

Sherry said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



 Fucking nothing.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 7, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



I love it when you talk dirty.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 7, 2014)

Sherry said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



 I know. You've always told me that and I did it just for you. &#9829;


----------



## Sherry (Aug 7, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 7, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...




OR....put a match to it and watch it back track OR put some alcohol on it and watch it shrivel. 

Gosh I didn't know of BBD's health deal. I have been working too much to keep up with me maties here. Tourist season won't be over until October, is.   Man I do love the Canadians.   They are as Americans used to be. Polite and friendly. 

BBD, you sweetheart, I am so sorry for you but so glad it was diagnosed and treated properly.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 7, 2014)

I've had root canals and I've had Lyme disease.  Root canals are more fun.


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 7, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Yeah, lyme disease is no fun.  Do they just do a blood test for it?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 7, 2014)

BBD....so glad you got this diagnosed.  Untreated, it can really cause some serious neurological problems.  Thank God antibotics work.  Please do everything the doc tells you and take all the pills.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 7, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> No need for the jumper cables.  Two cups in and I'm ready to go!



Two cups?  I drink that before I get out of bed......


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 7, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> I've had root canals and I've had Lyme disease.  Root canals are more fun.



I've had lyme 3 times.  the first two were no big deal.  I got the bullseye rash, took antibiotics for 3 weeks and it was done.  the last time I didn't get the rash, I had it for possible a year or so without knowing. it got to the advanced stages and I started getting all kinds of complications.  that was rough


----------



## R.D. (Aug 7, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



um...ewwwww


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 7, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Time to show the progress on our xeriscaping.....



looking real good.   nice touch


----------



## Jughead (Aug 7, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > No need for the jumper cables.  Two cups in and I'm ready to go!
> ...


I only have two cups the entire day, but I have them with breakfast every morning. However my two cups are espresso, so they give me the kick start I need for my day. On Saturdays, I add some Sambuca for an added treat...


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 7, 2014)

Okay.  All the stuff is out of the house, the cleaners will be by tomorrow to make it look pretty, I loaded up my truck (to the gills) and drove back down to Trinidad.  No, not Trinidad Tobago, not sure I could have held my breath for that long a drive....... 
Nice to be back with the wife and cats after a week but have lots to do over the next few days and I'm already sore, in pain and exhausted.


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 7, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> The verdict is in from the doctor's office.  Lab tests confirms the diagnosis of Lyme disease.  At least now I know what the problem is.  Started antibiotic meds.



good luck.   I've been down that road a few times myself.  with the antibiotic they probably gave you you want to avoid exposure to the sun.  also eat a lot of yogurt or take a good probiotic.  the pains lyme can give you are pretty intense. the good news is after a day they will start to subside.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 7, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



I consumed so much caffeine over my life time that it takes two pots of espresso roast before it starts to kick in.......


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 7, 2014)

kaz said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



I lived a couple of years in Monterey.  It was always green there.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 7, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Beautiful day, about 80, maybe some rain



80!!
Must have air conditioner!!  ...Too hot, toooooohoottttt!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 7, 2014)

I can remember some humid uncomfortable days during the summer at Fort Wainwright, but absolutely nothing compared to the South at all.  We would leave a club at 2pm at the sun would be up.  Amazing place.  Understand that child abuse and drugs and alcoholism have run Fairbanks into the ground the last 25 years.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 7, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Better yet, smear the thing with Crisco and it'll come out on its own.  They breathe through spiricals on their abdomen, if you block those with something like Crisco (or nail polish, etc), they come out to catch a breath of air.  They'll be loose and you can pick them off easily.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 7, 2014)

How come BBD can't use leeches?  It was good enough for Old School medicine.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 7, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay.  All the stuff is out of the house, the cleaners will be by tomorrow to make it look pretty, I loaded up my truck (to the gills) and drove back down to Trinidad.  No, not Trinidad Tobago, not sure I could have held my breath for that long a drive.......
> Nice to be back with the wife and cats after a week but have lots to do over the next few days and I'm already sore, in pain and exhausted.



dose yourself with painkillers, ice cream, and sitting in the shade of the deck at the end of the day.  i have always liked Trinidad at this time of the year and that time of day.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 7, 2014)

R.D. said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



_Exactly_ what I thought!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 7, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> The verdict is in from the doctor's office.  Lab tests confirms the diagnosis of Lyme disease.  At least now I know what the problem is.  Started antibiotic meds.



You are going to hurt for a day or so, should be better some time on Saturday.

Stay cool, cool sheets, shades, you may have a super headache if you have not already, but you will get better soon.

So glad you know what it is, and that you are going to be better soon.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 7, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> I can remember some humid uncomfortable days during the summer at Fort Wainwright, but absolutely nothing compared to the South at all.  We would leave a club at 2pm at the sun would be up.  Amazing place.  Understand that child abuse and drugs and alcoholism have run Fairbanks into the ground the last 25 years.



The Interior is very different from Anchorage.  If it' 70 here, it's hot, hot, hot.  
Fairbanks isn't the only burgh affected by drugs, alcohol, and abuse.  Seems many of the villages are so afflicted.  A real shame, too.  Alaska has some pretty high crime rates across the board.  Maybe it's cabin fever?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 7, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > I can remember some humid uncomfortable days during the summer at Fort Wainwright, but absolutely nothing compared to the South at all.  We would leave a club at 2pm at the sun would be up.  Amazing place.  Understand that child abuse and drugs and alcoholism have run Fairbanks into the ground the last 25 years.
> ...


Alaska is one of those "escape to" areas for some criminals.  Many times they can disappear more easily and they continue to carry on their chosen "profession".


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 7, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay.  All the stuff is out of the house, the cleaners will be by tomorrow to make it look pretty, I loaded up my truck (to the gills) and drove back down to Trinidad.  No, not Trinidad Tobago, not sure I could have held my breath for that long a drive.......
> ...



You like Trinidad??!!  When was the last time you had a brain scan.........?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 7, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Lots of times, they just disappear.  There's a lot of unclaimed real estate and every other homestead has their own backhoe.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 7, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> How come BBD can't use leeches?  It was good enough for Old School medicine.



I was going to recommend mustard packs and blood letting........


----------



## Sherry (Aug 7, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> How come BBD can't use leeches?  It was good enough for Old School medicine.



Love this movie.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 7, 2014)

I could also work a little magic......


----------



## Jughead (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Aug 7, 2014)

Sherry said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > How come BBD can't use leeches?  It was good enough for Old School medicine.
> ...





 Watching those kids pull those leeches off their bodies gave me the creeps.....


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 7, 2014)

Which is why listening to us telling you to go to the doctor is good, but letting us practice medicine, not so much.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 7, 2014)

"Dodgeball 2" now in production staring Liam Neeson.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 7, 2014)

Another sleepless night...  How many ways can you spell "achy breaky"?  Maybe tomorrow will be a better day...  This pain and lack of sleep is beginning to "tick" me off.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 8, 2014)

The good news is you will eventually fall asleep. The bad news is it could be Tuesday on your way to the grocery store.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 8, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheilas friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Beckis hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Stat's aunt,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel,
Wellness for BBD,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, and Becki.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.   This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 8, 2014)

Can't sleep.  I hate insomnia.  I'm so tired too.  You'd think with this amount of tired a person could sleep.  I'm walking now, well, limping.  Doctor says I'm doing great.  I'm back to cooking too.  Lost weight when my husband was cooking.  My friend says I should make my husband cook all the time.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 8, 2014)

Good morning, everyone, and happy TGIFDay to you!

Today's choice: *Coffee Whackiness!* 



*Whackiness Person No. 1:*


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 8, 2014)

*Person No. 2:*


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 8, 2014)

And, today's TGIF coffee funnies:





























You all have a good TGIF!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 8, 2014)

And, just for fun, a funny for [MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION]:


----------



## Gracie (Aug 8, 2014)

When yer old....sleep is something we like to remember fondly, lol.

I take 8mgs of melatonin. Sometimes it works..sometimes it doesn't. I'm getting used to being up til 4am now. Good thing Frasier comes on at 1am..it keeps me occupied.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 8, 2014)

Today is day 13 of the Papa-Stat-Princess-Statalina Vacation.

Yesterday was the 2nd and last day that I opened my business during vacation, the next 11 days are now vacation pure.

Yesterday evening was pooch-bathing evening. The dog now smells like vanilla and roses. 


Today, little Princess Statalina is going to visted a "Fairy Tale Forest" (Märchenwald) in a place called Bad Breisig and later, we are all going swimming (surprise, surprise).

Easy, fun Friday, just the way I like it.

Have a good one, folks.


----------



## Jughead (Aug 8, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> *Person No. 2:*



I'm thinking that shirt the fellow is wearing would have made a nice tablecloth...


----------



## Jughead (Aug 8, 2014)

Morning folks! Today is Friday, and it's also World Cat Day...













World Cat Day - August 8, 2014


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 8, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Morning folks! Today is Friday, and it's also World Cat Day...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






















TGIF ​


----------



## peach174 (Aug 8, 2014)

Morning!

Happy National Cat Day!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 8, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Another sleepless night...  How many ways can you spell "achy breaky"?  Maybe tomorrow will be a better day...  This pain and lack of sleep is beginning to "tick" me off.



You should be able to sleep better tonight.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 8, 2014)

I am beginning to wonder if all this exercise is doing me more harm that good! 

2 weeks ago it was a cold. This morning all was good and I decided to go swimming again at 5 am. Came home, made my normal breakfast of toast and all was well with the world. 

Then suddenly it hit me...stomach cramps and repeated visits to Our Lady of the Ceramic Bowl. I think I am going to blame Stat for spreading his germs all over the Coffee Shop!


----------



## R.D. (Aug 8, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Another sleepless night...  How many ways can you spell "achy breaky"?  Maybe tomorrow will be a better day...  This pain and lack of sleep is beginning to "tick" me off.



Oh deer, it'll get better soon


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 8, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Morning folks! Today is Friday, and it's also World Cat Day...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I demand equal time...  When is it "World Dog Day"?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Spoonman (Aug 8, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> I am beginning to wonder if all this exercise is doing me more harm that good!
> 
> 2 weeks ago it was a cold. This morning all was good and I decided to go swimming again at 5 am. Came home, made my normal breakfast of toast and all was well with the world.
> 
> Then suddenly it hit me...stomach cramps and repeated visits to Our Lady of the Ceramic Bowl. I think I am going to blame Stat for spreading his germs all over the Coffee Shop!



too much more than likely isn't good.   you have to find the level that works for you.  increase it from there slowly


----------



## Jughead (Aug 8, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> I am beginning to wonder if all this exercise is doing me more harm that good!
> 
> 2 weeks ago it was a cold. This morning all was good and I decided to go swimming again at 5 am. Came home, made my normal breakfast of toast and all was well with the world.
> 
> Then suddenly it hit me...stomach cramps and repeated visits to Our Lady of the Ceramic Bowl. I think I am going to blame Stat for spreading his germs all over the Coffee Shop!


You may be right in terms of exercising doing more harm than good. It all depends on your diet. A doc once told my wife that she should avoid exercising if she doesn't consume enough calories throughout the day. Of course I don't have to worry about that problem as I consume way more than the recommended 3000 calories/day. Folks who are dieting or those who just consume very little food would be better off not exercising. Believe it or not, exercise without proper nutrition can trigger illnesses, which include cancer.


----------



## R.D. (Aug 8, 2014)

Exercise makes me hungry


----------



## kaz (Aug 8, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



Now that's a great area.  Besides San Francisco, we always took out of town visitors from the east to that area, Monterey, Carmel, Point Lobos.


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 8, 2014)

Sherry said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > How come BBD can't use leeches?  It was good enough for Old School medicine.
> ...



same here.  it was on tuesday night.  i can watch that over and over.  this movie and the wonder years  describe my childhood perfectly.


----------



## Jughead (Aug 8, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Exercise makes me hungry


Same here. I need to be on a full stomach before I attempt any type of exercise.


----------



## R.D. (Aug 8, 2014)

We have an excerise room...I only go there to dust the equipment so hubby thinks I use it


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 8, 2014)

Have a great day, people.  We are off to a county fair with some of the grand kids.  The littlest girl wants to ride the ponies.  I do, too, but any pony seeing me coming for it would squeal and try to run away  for its self protection.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 8, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Morning folks! Today is Friday, and it's also World Cat Day...
> ...



Dog Days of Summer...


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 8, 2014)

I think everyday is World Cat Day.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 8, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> I am beginning to wonder if all this exercise is doing me more harm that good!
> 
> 2 weeks ago it was a cold. This morning all was good and I decided to go swimming again at 5 am. Came home, made my normal breakfast of toast and all was well with the world.
> 
> Then suddenly it hit me...stomach cramps and repeated visits to Our Lady of the Ceramic Bowl. I think I am going to blame Stat for spreading his germs all over the Coffee Shop!



I didn't do a damned thing yesterday and didn't get out of bet til 10:30 this morning and I feel great. Just sayin'...


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 8, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Have a great day, people.  We are off to a county fair with some of the grand kids.  The littlest girl wants to ride the ponies.  I do, too, but any pony seeing me coming for it would squeal and try to run away  for its self protection.



Have fun Jake. Watch out for those ponies. When I was 15 I was kicked in the stomach by a Shetland Pony and couldn't breath for what seemed like an eternity. All I had done, was walk behind it getting from one place to another...  Will NEVER forget that first time my breath was knocked out of me.  Have never walked too close to any horse, in their rear, since.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 8, 2014)

Isn't this just about the cutest kid you ever saw?


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 8, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Isn't this just about the cutest kid you ever saw?



Is he you?  Or a grandchild?


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 8, 2014)

The date on the back reads July 30, 1950.


----------



## R.D. (Aug 8, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> The date on the back reads July 30, 1950.





Still chubby?


----------



## Sherry (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 8, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > The date on the back reads July 30, 1950.
> ...



Naah. I outgrew the baby fat. This one is from Easter 1955. I was almost 6 and my sister was 3.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 8, 2014)

Good morning all.  Happy World Cat Day--but we have no kitty in the house to celebrate it with.  We are enjoying our house guest Carley, the miniature dachshund, who will be here for through the weekend.  She has pretty well given up on her regular human companion showing up any time soon, I think, and has happily settled into a routine here.

Still sending healing vibes to BBD.  Hombre has trouble with insomnia and melatonin hasn't done it for him. So he takes over the counter diphenhydramine HCI (Benadryl) that does work for him.  You can get it at any pharmacy.

And a warm Coffee Shop welcome to [MENTION=11944]Mad Scientist[/MENTION] who joined us for the first time last evening.  Be sure to read over the OP to see what we're all about in here and then join right in.  As soon as somebody makes themselves a regular here they become part of the family.  Your first timer's complimentary beverage that I think looks good but does resemble a science project


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 8, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> I think everyday is World Cat Day.



Lucky cat......


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 8, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> The date on the back reads July 30, 1950.



Old fart......


----------



## peach174 (Aug 8, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Morning folks! Today is Friday, and it's also World Cat Day...
> ...



Hang in there @ BBD it's coming up on Aug. 26th.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 8, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > The date on the back reads July 30, 1950.
> ...



If you're lucky, you'll be this old some day.


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 8, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Morning folks! Today is Friday, and it's also World Cat Day...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh, I miss my kitty.


----------



## Jughead (Aug 8, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


>


Good Heavens! It looks like he was knocked unconscious. Hopefully he was not seriously hurt.


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 8, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Have a great day, people.  We are off to a county fair with some of the grand kids.  The littlest girl wants to ride the ponies.  I do, too, but any pony seeing me coming for it would squeal and try to run away  for its self protection.
> ...



Here's a hint, NEVER walk behind a horse.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## saveliberty (Aug 8, 2014)

Wonder what, "I climb your drapes" is?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 8, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > *Person No. 2:*
> ...





Yes, a nice tablecoth for a nice italian spaghetti and meats-a-balls restaurant!!!





*Food!!!*


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 8, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


That shirt happens to be a Kafiyeh that Arafat lost during an air raid.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 8, 2014)

*In Honor of Cat's Day......
*


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 8, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> I am beginning to wonder if all this exercise is doing me more harm that good!
> 
> 2 weeks ago it was a cold. This morning all was good and I decided to go swimming again at 5 am. Came home, made my normal breakfast of toast and all was well with the world.
> 
> Then suddenly it hit me...stomach cramps and repeated visits to Our Lady of the Ceramic Bowl. I think I am going to blame Stat for spreading his germs all over the Coffee Shop!




Stat this, stat that, stat the other....

Geez.....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 8, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > The date on the back reads July 30, 1950.
> ...







Ding-ding!!!


----------



## Pogo (Aug 8, 2014)

Gracie said:


>



I like the French expression for "purr":  _ronron_.  Onomatopoetic.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPh2m9l2DvU"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPh2m9l2DvU[/ame]


----------



## Jughead (Aug 8, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


Don't forget the pizza pies...


----------



## Jughead (Aug 8, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...


Guess he had an affliction for Italian food...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 8, 2014)

Gracie said:


> When yer old....sleep is something we like to remember fondly, lol.
> 
> I take 8mgs of melatonin. Sometimes it works..sometimes it doesn't. I'm getting used to being up til 4am now. Good thing Frasier comes on at 1am..it keeps me occupied.



My solution for sleepless nights...work graves!  Amazing how you can fill those long, sleepless nights when you have to work!


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 8, 2014)

Exhausted from this weeks working at my parents house with the packing, movers/trash removal and runs to Goodwill.  Laid down around 2pm and was out till 5:30, obviously I relaxed and needed the extra sleep. 
Have lots to do at the house here in Trinidad, the wife did little to nothing since I brought her back down here, not surprising as she's still recovering so I'll be busy for the next few days cleaning, packing stuff we unpacked months ago that we don't use, trashing some stuff and making a few donations.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 8, 2014)

I'd love to take a nap for about an hour right now...but if I do....I will be up til 5 or 6am. So...I struggle to occupy myself so I don't doze off.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 8, 2014)

20 more minutes and the Shepherds Shit will be done........  My version of Shepherds Pie.......


----------



## Pogo (Aug 8, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> 20 more minutes and the Shepherds Shit will be done........  My version of Shepherds Pie.......



 "Good though..."


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 8, 2014)

Shepherds Shit.

1 & 1/2 lbs of hamburger
1 can cream o mush soup
1 can cheddar cheese soup
1 can milk (empty soup can)
1/2 onion, diced
2 cups (frozen) french cut green beans
1/2 tsp rosemary 
1/2 tsp thyme
1/4 tsp marjoram
1 clove garlic, crushed
salt and pepper to taste
1 & 1/2 cups shredded cheddar cheese
1 large package frozen Tater Tots

Brown hamburger with garlic, onion, salt and pepper,
add both cans soup and 1 cup cheddar cheese, spices.
Cook over stove till well blended.
Add green beans and continue cooking till soft.
Add more salt and pepper as needed to taste. 
Pour into large casserole dish, top with tater tots and cover with 1/2 cup of cheddar cheese.
Bake at 350 for 1 hour.

This time I was out of shredded cheddar cheese so I substituted with an 8 oz box of cream cheese. 
It was amazing!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 8, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Shepherds Shit.
> 
> 1 & 1/2 lbs of hamburger
> 1 can cream o mush soup
> ...



Not how I make shepard's pie, but looks worth the effort.  Yum!
What exactly am I waiting for to be soft, though?


----------



## Pogo (Aug 8, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Shepherds Shit.
> ...



Obviously not your arteries...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 8, 2014)

Pogo said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Uh...yeah, but I'm working on that, OK?


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 8, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Shepherds Shit.
> ...



Uuuummmm.... "frozen" green beans.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 8, 2014)

Pogo said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



That's why it's only a couple of times a year treat, unless you're involved in daily strenuous work, then once every couple of weeks won't hurt ya.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 8, 2014)

Okay, messed up.  Add the green beans when cooking on the stove........ Oops

Fixed it.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 8, 2014)

The shephard shit would be good over noodles? Or biscuits?


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 8, 2014)

Gracie said:


> The shephard shit would be good over noodles? Or biscuits?



Sure.  Just cook over the stove (don't bake it) and don't add the tatter tots. 
If you use the cheddar cheese only use 1 cup blended in. 
Experiment with it, add Italian cheeses and spices instead or Mexican spices and Mexican cheeses.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 8, 2014)

Oh hush. I just ate two chicken wings from the deli at Ralphs and you are making me HONGRY.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 8, 2014)

Today my baby girl turned 25...it's all gone by so fast, and I remember clearly the beautiful day she entered this world.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 8, 2014)

I am about to eat a mars bar. I also have three Hershey bars ready to be ravished. 

Are you HUNGRY Gracie?


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 8, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Today my baby girl turned 25...it's all gone by so fast, and I remember clearly the beautiful day she entered this world.



i have a son about the same age


----------



## Noomi (Aug 8, 2014)

It is my mums birthday today as well.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 8, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Today my baby girl turned 25...it's all gone by so fast, and I remember clearly the beautiful day she entered this world.
> ...



Is he single?? I silently don't approve of my daughter's boyfriend.


----------



## Jughead (Aug 8, 2014)

Noomi said:


> I am about to eat a mars bar. I also have three Hershey bars ready to be ravished.
> 
> Are you HUNGRY Gracie?


I'm not much for candy bars, as I'm not a fan of chocolate, but I do enjoy a PayDay bar ...


----------



## Gracie (Aug 8, 2014)

EVIL Noomi with her candy bars.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 8, 2014)

I like chocolate...but a payday sounds good!


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 8, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



single and very successful.  he is very driven.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 8, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I like chocolate...but a payday sounds good!



My payday cannot come soon enough!


----------



## Gracie (Aug 8, 2014)

I get mine December 3rd! My SS finally kicks in! W00T!


----------



## Mertex (Aug 8, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Today my baby girl turned 25...it's all gone by so fast, and I remember clearly the beautiful day she entered this world.




Awww, that is so sweet.  Happy Birthday to your (will always be your little girl to you) girl.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 8, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I get mine December 3rd! My SS finally kicks in! W00T!



Oh well I was talking about getting paid by work lol.


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 9, 2014)

Mertex said:


> *In Honor of Cat's Day......
> *



I think we need a day to honor your avatar.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 9, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > *In Honor of Cat's Day......
> ...




Hear, hear!!!


But American Business Women's Day is coming up:

http://coed.com/2011/09/22/hot-sexy-babes-american-business-women-day-photos/


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 9, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheilas friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Beckis hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Stat's aunt,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel,
Wellness for BBD,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, and Becki.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.   This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 9, 2014)

Took a couple of the dogs for a nice long walk this afternoon. Now cooking a BBQ for dinner.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 9, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Today my baby girl turned 25...it's all gone by so fast, and I remember clearly the beautiful day she entered this world.



My granddaughters are growing up too fast, too.  That's why I am willing to pull stakes in Alaska and move south for a few years.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 9, 2014)

Good morning, everyone, and happy Saturday to you!

Today's choice: *Elderly People drinking Coffee.* 



*Person No. 1:*


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 9, 2014)

*Persons No. 2:*


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 9, 2014)

And, today's Saturday coffee funnies:







Saturday Evening Post, 12/19/1959























Have a good weekend, folks.


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 9, 2014)

Breakfast


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 9, 2014)

*And, And

A New Dawn, A New Day ...*


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 9, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.
> 
> And we're still keeping vigil for
> Harper (Save's granddaughter),
> ...



All of this ^^ and I miss Becki too.  Hope to see you soon, Becki.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 9, 2014)

Good morning, guys.  Beautiful day at the Cache County Fair yesterday.  Nana and grand daughters had a great time on the rides, we played the games and won a treasure trove, ate and drank, loved the animal exhibits, had a super time.

Beautiful day in the valley today, hope there is less haze.


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 9, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> *And, And
> 
> A New Dawn, A New Day ...*


Love that song.


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 9, 2014)

So, how are y'all doing this morning?


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 9, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPh2m9l2DvU


Loved the Russian Blue face down on the ironing board.

I think I've been there.......just not sure.  

Might be a chair arm.....again...I think I've been there......


----------



## kaz (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi everyone.  About to have my second cup.  Unfortunately I'm at work and I'm going to be here most of the day.  The joys of owning your own business...


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 9, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > I am about to eat a mars bar. I also have three Hershey bars ready to be ravished.
> ...



OOH, I used to love those. That salty, nutty, nougat bar with the sweet, chewy crunch. Makes me want one. Darn these food posts!!!!


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 9, 2014)

kaz said:


> Hi everyone.  About to have my second cup.  Unfortunately I'm at work and I'm going to be here most of the day.  The joys of owning your own business...



24/7.  Been there. Because when we aren't physically at work, we are thinking about it. Even sometimes in our dreams. It's good though, in the sense, if you love what you do, it isn't work. And I always have.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Aug 9, 2014)

kaz said:


> Hi everyone.  About to have my second cup.  Unfortunately I'm at work and I'm going to be here most of the day.  The joys of owning your own business...



Once again, someone needs to explain this thing called "work." Does UPS deliver or can I order it through Amazon?


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 9, 2014)

Good morning everybody.

On this day in history, August 9, 1930, Betty Boop made her debut in Dizzy Dishes.  Nobody remembers Dizzy Dishes but the character, Betty Boop, somehow caught on and became among the most iconic and recognizable cartoon personalities of all time.

Watching the cartoon I was struck at the competence and sophistication of the drawing and animation but doubt it would have much market value in modern times.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 9, 2014)

kaz said:


> Hi everyone.  About to have my second cup.  Unfortunately I'm at work and I'm going to be here most of the day.  The joys of owning your own business...



Hombre and I ran our own business out of our home before fully retiring a few years ago.  I loved it but it isn't a job you go to and then turn out the lights, lock up, and go home.  We worked when we needed to and as we wanted to which meant we spent a lot of odd hours in the office--early morning, mid day, late at night, or if I had a particularly challenging task sometimes into the wee hours of the morning.  We never learned how to officially close but we still managed to have a lot of fun doing other stuff too.

So now we are retired and where do we spend a great deal of free time?  Well, in the office of course--that's where the computers are.  It's also centrally located for easy monitoring of whatever is going on in the kitchen, is right inside the front door making easy access for short term visitors, and we can see the big screen TV in the great room from our desks.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 9, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Took a couple of the dogs for a nice long walk this afternoon. Now cooking a BBQ for dinner.



If you only knew how that reads.........


----------



## Jughead (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Spoonman (Aug 9, 2014)

slept in today.  it was a stressful week and I needed to recharge.  getting ready to head out to do some yard work.  physically draining but mentally recharging.  I'm a bachelor again, my wife is up in the Berkshires with some friends until tomorrow night.


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 9, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> *And, And
> 
> A New Dawn, A New Day ...*



it is a new day,  and lets all make the best of ours


----------



## kaz (Aug 9, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone.  About to have my second cup.  Unfortunately I'm at work and I'm going to be here most of the day.  The joys of owning your own business...
> ...



What you and AquaAthena say is so true.  I'm not saying I don't have a life, but you are never "away" from work when you're a business owner.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 9, 2014)

kaz said:


> Hi everyone.  About to have my second cup.  Unfortunately I'm at work and I'm going to be here most of the day.  The joys of owning your own business...



The thing I loved most about owning businesses, is I had no boss. I was the boss. I had total autonomy. Total freedom to lose or win.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 9, 2014)

Jughead said:


>



I love the images you post, Jughead. I've come to look forward to them. Those cartoons that used to be newspapers, when I used to read newspapers. Now everything I read is online...lol


----------



## kaz (Aug 9, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone.  About to have my second cup.  Unfortunately I'm at work and I'm going to be here most of the day.  The joys of owning your own business...
> ...



I have no boss, yet I've never had so many bosses...


----------



## Jughead (Aug 9, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Brings back memories for me as well of reading the Sunday funnies on the living room floor as a child while my dad read the Sunday paper ...


----------



## alan1 (Aug 9, 2014)

Ghost Pepper's are not the hottest pepper in the world, but they do rank as one of the hottest.  Pepper hotness is rated using scoville units.  Many people consider jalapeno's to be hot at about 5,000 scoville units but a ghost pepper is about 1,000,000 scoville unites, thus making it 200 times hotter.

A couple months ago, some of my co-workers were talking about spicy food and one of the Indian guys (we'll call him B) said he'd never had a food too spicy to eat, and we all know that lots of Indian foods are highly spiced.  This led the conversation towards eating hot peppers straight, not just as an ingredient in a dish.  Now then, I like my spicy food and hot peppers, I mentioned that I can eat pickled habanero peppers (300,000 scoville) right out of the jar.  B didn't believe me,  A few days later, he brought in a jar of pickled habaneros and asked me to prove it.  Not like a manliness challenge, but more about his life experience had been that most Americans can't really handle extremely hot foods as some Indian dishes are prepared.  I ate a few peppers, he ate a few peppers and aside from a couple other Indian guys nobody else could eat an entire habanero straight from that jar.  B was impressed.

So, the ghost pepper.
Yesterday, one of the guys (we'll call him M) that had been involved in the previous discussion about spicy food, hot peppers and the habanero eating (he couldn't eat an entire habanero) brought in a ghost pepper from his brothers garden.  M admitted that the ghost peppers were way too hot for him, but he sent an email to about 40 people asking them to come by his desk and take the "ghost pepper challenge", eat a piece of the ghost pepper.  Imagine a slice of pepper about as big around as a quarter and as thin as a dime, then take one fourth of that, that was the size of the piece of pepper to eat.
Quite a few people that don't even like spicy food showed up (along with those of us that do).  Some of the non-spicy people came by just see us crazy fools eat hot food and some actually wanted to try it just for the experience.  M warned everybody that he had tried a piece that size the night before and it caused his nose to run and his eyes to water so badly that he looked like he was crying.  B was the first, followed quickly by S (another Indian), A (an American and not a fan of hot) and myself.  We're standing there talking, "yep, pretty damn hot, but not unbearable" "keeps getting hotter".  Except for A, he grabs a snickers candy bar from my desk and eats it, it's just too hot for him and he can't take it anymore, then another snickers bar.  None of us shame him, it is a hot pepper.  We had each chewed for about 20-25 seconds before swallowing the pepper piece.  After swallowing, it got progressively hotter for about the next 20 seconds until it reached its peak, then it took about 10 minutes before the heat started to subside, then another 5 to 10 minutes after that for the heat to be gone, depending upon the person.
We ended up wasting about 2 hours time at work what with people trying the pepper, not trying it, talking about it, etc.
S (one of the original experimenters) took another piece, but the second time it was an entire slice of the pepper about an eight inch thick because he said the first piece wasn't "too hot".  One minute after chewing and swallowing his nose started running, his eyes became bloodshot and started tearing up, then beads of sweat formed on his forehead.  Fifteen minutes later his stomach started a revolt so he had to eat real food.
M had already told us of his experience the night before, but he ate it again.  He had the same results, he looked like he was crying.
B and I were ok and so were most that tried it.  But then, most that tried it are spice aficionados.  Same people scared us.  One Indian guy spit it out and started hyperventilating, sweating profusely and coughing so hard we almost called for an ambulance.  One lady chewed, then swallowed it and one minute later she vomited into the nearest garbage can.  She was quite embarrassed.  Everybody that wasn't a spicy food enthusiast got bloodshot eyes and a runny nose.  One guy managed to get the pepper oils on his hand, then rub his eye, three hours later his eye was still watering and bloodshot.

The pepper did have good flavor though.  I'd use it in salsa or chili.  A new pepper called the Carolina Reaper is currently the hottest pepper.  I want to try it.


----------



## alan1 (Aug 9, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone.  About to have my second cup.  Unfortunately I'm at work and I'm going to be here most of the day.  The joys of owning your own business...
> ...



Wasn't every customer your "boss", so to speak?


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 9, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > *And, And
> ...



Susan Sarandon has a bracelet tattooed on her wrist, A N D A N D.  I saw it and it became my motto.  I believe it has to do with recovery as well.  David Letterman has talked about the term before, really seriously.

I like it.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 9, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Took a couple of the dogs for a nice long walk this afternoon. Now cooking a BBQ for dinner.
> ...




Yep....sounds like she tired them out before she did them in....now she's going to enjoy them BBQ'd.....


----------



## peach174 (Aug 9, 2014)

Morning !
Everyone have a wonderful weekend.

The bigger they are, the more they think -  I'm a *Lap Dog *!


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 9, 2014)

Except for Sherry, most people have a boss.


----------



## kaz (Aug 9, 2014)

alan1 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



Every customer and every employee.  Our wad is on the line.  Employees can kill you if they are not looking out for you in oh so many ways.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 9, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKLnhuzh9uY"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKLnhuzh9uY[/ame]​


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 9, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I think his Raybans might have been broken too.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 9, 2014)

Happy Saturday


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 9, 2014)

Love that poster, Sherry.  It is true.  Too many people choose not to be or do those things and make themselves miserable.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 9, 2014)

I guess I'm a cheap old codger, but I've managed to build many things "on the cheap" by scrounging.
First, Habitat for Humanity runs a second hand store specializing in construction materials.  A Salvation Army type affair with items of more interest to folk like myself.  I've gotten flooring, kitchen tiles, doors and windows, as well as sinks and a brand new shower stall...all for pennies-on-the-dollar.  My second favorite resource is Lowe's cull rack.  They bundle up lumber "seconds" and sell them for half price, or less.  There are usually some undesirable pieces in each bundle, but for the most part, the lumber is quite serviceable.  At any rate, I decided to take a gander at what Lowe's had on offer and low and behold, they had a bundle of five-step, treated risers.  That is exactly what I need to finish the upper deck on my new shed!  Of the 11 in the bundle, one is questionable.  Just goes to prove that when the time is right, karma strikes.
I consider myself rather thrifty.


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 9, 2014)

stupid foot.  I could walk yesterday without so much pain.  Back to the walker today.  Oh well, you have your ups and downs.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 9, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Morning !
> Everyone have a wonderful weekend.
> 
> The bigger they are, the more they think -  I'm a *Lap Dog *!



LOL.  Hombre was just commenting that Carlie, the miniature dachshund wedges in with him in his favorite chair and little by little manages to take over more and more space in the chair.  He didn't get much sympathy from me though because Carlie has been sleeping with me since she arrived.  I swear Sally the Shih-Tzu, all eight pounds of her, could take up more room in the bed than I thought possible.  But sleeping with Carlie is like sleeping with a Saint Bernard and is just about as hard to move over so I don't fall off the bed.


----------



## Jughead (Aug 9, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...


The Raybans may have cushioned the impact a bit ... just a bit ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 9, 2014)

Just had a bit of a scare.  The wife had the cats out back and suddenly called for me.  The back yard is tiered and up on the second tier was my oldest Jasper facing off with a large grey fox not 5 feet apart.  Ran up barefoot and chased the fox off, of course Jasper goes after the fox with me yelling at Jasper.  
The wife didn't realize at first it was a fox and it never crossed her mind that Jasper might have been a potential meal for the fox.  I was so worried about Jasper that it didn't cross my mind that the fox might have been rabid.......  Thank God it took off.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 9, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Just had a bit of a scare.  The wife had the cats out back and suddenly called for me.  The back yard is tiered and up on the second tier was my oldest Jasper facing off with a large grey fox not 5 feet apart.  Ran up barefoot and chased the fox off, of course Jasper goes after the fox with me yelling at Jasper.
> The wife didn't realize at first it was a fox and it never crossed her mind that Jasper might have been a potential meal for the fox.  I was so worried about Jasper that it didn't cross my mind that the fox might have been rabid.......  Thank God it took off.



Dang!  That was a close call.  One of the reasons I do not allow my house cats free roaming privileges is because I have had two taken by foxes.


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 9, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Just had a bit of a scare.  The wife had the cats out back and suddenly called for me.  The back yard is tiered and up on the second tier was my oldest Jasper facing off with a large grey fox not 5 feet apart.  Ran up barefoot and chased the fox off, of course Jasper goes after the fox with me yelling at Jasper.
> The wife didn't realize at first it was a fox and it never crossed her mind that Jasper might have been a potential meal for the fox.  I was so worried about Jasper that it didn't cross my mind that the fox might have been rabid.......  Thank God it took off.



Hindsight really is 20/20.


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 9, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just had a bit of a scare.  The wife had the cats out back and suddenly called for me.  The back yard is tiered and up on the second tier was my oldest Jasper facing off with a large grey fox not 5 feet apart.  Ran up barefoot and chased the fox off, of course Jasper goes after the fox with me yelling at Jasper.
> ...



My cat passed away awhile ago, she was with us for 20 years.  She wandered in her younger years.  Sometimes coming back with wounds we'd have to take her to the vet to fix.  I don't believe in keeping a cat locked up in the house.  They like their freedom.  I figure that if I were a cat, I wouldn't want to be trapped in the house all day.  Yeah, it may reduce their lifespan, but what would you rather have, 5 years with all the outdoors to play in, or 20 years stuck in a house?


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 9, 2014)

My cat chased off Labs.   You could tell which dogs he met by the large scratch each one had on their nose.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 9, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I've found it depends on the cat.  I have one cat, Sherman, who is determined to get out and explore.  He is quite successful at overcoming my preventive measures.  Another feral adoptee barely ventures onto the "porch" I have for the cats.  He seems most comfortable in covered and "safe" places.  Most of my cats see quite content to observe the world from the window over the back of the sofa.  My concern is not only foxes, but the ferals that "own" my barn and back yard.  I hate to see the damage done when one of my kittypets gets out and the ferals defend their territory.  We are also very close to an active road here.  I've already had a couple of flat-cats delivered to the front porch with notes on them: "Sorry, I ran over your cat."


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 9, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> My cat chased off Labs.   You could tell which dogs he met by the large scratch each one had on their nose.



In my neighborhood there are dogs...... deer, elk, pronghorn, coyotes, foxes, wolves, bears, rattlers, etc......  We live in the foothills close to the edge of town, Trinidad ain't very big.
The cats don't go outside without us and yes, there is always a firearm readily available should the need arise.  When we finally relocate back up to the Springs most of that potential problem goes away as we will be in an established suburban neighborhood on the high plains.


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 9, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



You're right, it does depend on the cat.  When my cat was older, the only time she went outside was when my son was waiting for the bus.  She'd sit on the porch with him, then the bus would come (he's special needs so it was the little bus) she would just turn around and wait to be let back in.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 9, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



Cool.  Cats can be pretty perceptive.  I have cushions and boxes outside (on the porch) where my kitties can lounge.  Worst thing is, I have to treat for ear mites after they start spending time outside.  No fleas or ticks in this neck of the woods.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Noomi (Aug 9, 2014)

I bought a new laptop mouse today. The darn thing is so much faster than the old one its giving me the willies! LOL!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 9, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKLnhuzh9uY​



OMG!  Let's just get real...everyone "poops".


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 9, 2014)

Noomi said:


> I bought a new laptop mouse today. The darn thing is so much faster than the old one its giving me the willies! LOL!



Oooh, tough when you mouse is faster than you are...


----------



## Noomi (Aug 9, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Just had a bit of a scare.  The wife had the cats out back and suddenly called for me.  The back yard is tiered and up on the second tier was my oldest Jasper facing off with a large grey fox not 5 feet apart.  Ran up barefoot and chased the fox off, of course Jasper goes after the fox with me yelling at Jasper.
> The wife didn't realize at first it was a fox and it never crossed her mind that Jasper might have been a potential meal for the fox.  I was so worried about Jasper that it didn't cross my mind that the fox might have been rabid.......  Thank God it took off.



Jasper is one brave kitty!


----------



## Noomi (Aug 9, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > I bought a new laptop mouse today. The darn thing is so much faster than the old one its giving me the willies! LOL!
> ...



I am trying to click on links and the bloody arrow flies right past it. Darn it!


----------



## Noomi (Aug 9, 2014)

Does anyone know anything about buying website, like a domain?

I am wanting to buy a domain so I can transfer the contents of my blog over to it. It would mean that the blog would be accessible to the tens of thousands training with GKR around the world, and not just those who view my Facebook. Does anyone know if its possible to do such a thing?


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 9, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just had a bit of a scare.  The wife had the cats out back and suddenly called for me.  The back yard is tiered and up on the second tier was my oldest Jasper facing off with a large grey fox not 5 feet apart.  Ran up barefoot and chased the fox off, of course Jasper goes after the fox with me yelling at Jasper.
> ...



He's very territorial and was unaware of the kind of danger he was in.  This was his first experience with a wild fox.  Of course Jasper had "poofed" up to twice his normal size......


----------



## Noomi (Aug 9, 2014)

I love it when cats do that.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Noomi (Aug 9, 2014)

Night!


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 9, 2014)

Noomi! Godaddy.com for the US... I figure they must deal in OZ domains as well.

try au.godaddy.com


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 9, 2014)

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheilas friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Beckis hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Stat's aunt,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel,
Wellness for BBD,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, and Becki.







P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.   This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 10, 2014)

Good morning, everyone, and happy Saturday to you!

Today's choice: *Elderly People drinking Coffee.* 



*Person No. 1:*


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 10, 2014)

*Person No. 2:*


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 10, 2014)

And, today's Sunday coffee funnies:








Parrot Prefers Mocha Coffee - ABC News














Have a good Sunday, folks.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 10, 2014)

*Today is day 13 of the Great Stat-Princess-Statalina 2014 vacation*.

We were planning to visit a castle in the city of Aschaffenburg (about a 2 hour drive) to visit a newfound friend, but little Miss Statalina woke up somewhat sick in the night, with a fever, so she will be in bed for a good while today.

I think she got too much sun yesterday and will need extra rest.  It's really hard to find the perfect balance with little kids, I am learning.

Friday, we visited an enchanted Forest (Märchenwald) in a place called Bad Breising , and it was quite a hike. Here she is, with her best friend, at the entrance to the Forest:





And the two of them peering into the Snow-White display:







Hiking up, seeing the displays (all about 30 meters apart from each other on a trail), playing at a playground, eating lunch, walking back down: 5 hours


Then, we went swimming for the usual 4 hours.


Yesterday, we went bike riding to a nearby place called Königswinter and then we played badminton for a couple of hours, this is where I think she got too much sun.

So, today will be a chill day.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 10, 2014)

Bacon and eggs on toast for dinner.

That is all.


----------



## kaz (Aug 10, 2014)

Wow, I thought I slept in, it's a quarter to nine (East Coast) and everyone's still asleep?  Good job, I'll start the brew so the coffee's hot when you all start to wake up.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 10, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > My cat chased off Labs.   You could tell which dogs he met by the large scratch each one had on their nose.
> ...



My cat was 3 feet long from tip of tail to nose and 15" high at the shoulder.  Think Bobcat size.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 10, 2014)

I apologize for the lack of pictures on this one.  I have been feeding stray cats on my front porch now for over a year now.  Sometimes I have to make little piles of food down my side walk about six feet apart so we don't have kitty wars when more than two show up.  Yesterday was such a day with three here.  I usually make a pile on the top step and my favorite three-legged cat get the porch.  With three I made a pile in the middle of the walk.

Apparently a squirrel ate some of it yesterday when there was leftovers, so this morning I have two cats eating on the porch and less than four feet away, a black squirrel  eating on the top step. Grabbing pieces of dry food with his front paws and standing up looking around while eating.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 10, 2014)

Cats are certainly interesting critters.

Both of ours are condo kitties and never go outside.

They seem fine with that, and they get a lot of exercise inside.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 10, 2014)

So I watch the two cats and squirrel for a while, then see Meet the Press discuss Iraq.  Wish I could get everyone to watch my cats and squirrel for a minute.  Just perspective, not a political statement.


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 10, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Bacon and eggs on toast for dinner.
> 
> That is all.



English Muffin with jelly for breakfast.  And coffee...


----------



## alan1 (Aug 10, 2014)

Noomi said:


> I bought a new laptop mouse today. The darn thing is so much faster than the old one its giving me the willies! LOL!



You can adjust the speed of your mouse in the control panel.
At work, I have mine set wicked fast.


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 10, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Bacon and eggs on toast for dinner.
> ...



omelet with spinach, tomatoes, peppers, basil and parsley from the garden


----------



## alan1 (Aug 10, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Does anyone know anything about buying website, like a domain?
> 
> I am wanting to buy a domain so I can transfer the contents of my blog over to it. It would mean that the blog would be accessible to the tens of thousands training with GKR around the world, and not just those who view my Facebook. Does anyone know if its possible to do such a thing?





Ernie S. said:


> Noomi! Godaddy.com for the US... I figure they must deal in OZ domains as well.
> 
> try au.godaddy.com



In all likelihood you will also want to purchase a hosting service for your domain/website.  I've used HostMonster for years and have been very happy with their service.  For roughly $5 a month, they will host your website and include one free domain name and all kinds of software to help maintain your website.  You can pay  additional monies if you need technical support to build or maintain the website but I've never used them for technical services.


----------



## alan1 (Aug 10, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> I apologize for the lack of pictures on this one.  I have been feeding stray cats on my front porch now for over a year now.  Sometimes I have to make little piles of food down my side walk about six feet apart so we don't have kitty wars when more than two show up.  Yesterday was such a day with three here.  I usually make a pile on the top step and my favorite three-legged cat get the porch.  With three I made a pile in the middle of the walk.
> 
> Apparently a squirrel ate some of it yesterday when there was leftovers, so this morning I have two cats eating on the porch and less than four feet away, a black squirrel  eating on the top step. Grabbing pieces of dry food with his front paws and standing up looking around while eating.



I hate to break it to you, but if you have been feeding them for a year, they are no longer strays.  They are your cats.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 10, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


I'm having supper in about 2 hours at a German golf club. I ordered a veal Wienerschnitzel, a saladplate and German potatoe salad. Big gelato for dessert.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 10, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



That would be Boo who is 26 pounds.  He was down on the lowest tier looking up to see what was going on.  The fox probably would have thought twice about trying to attack him as he's about as big as the fox was.  My wife told me she had just seen Blondie (a neighbors cat right before the fox arrived.  It's possible the fox was hunting Blondie, who slipped off to a side yard just before the encounter.  
Good thing I called the yard guy to come and mow, with all the rain the tall grass and weeds make a great hiding place for predators.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 10, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...




How do you treat for ear mites?

We've been lucky, have yet to see a single flea or tick this year, even with Hobbes running around the jungle all day.  I'm sure the double-whammy polar vortex over the last winter had something to do with decimating the population for this year at least.  Have been giving Hobbes the systemic flea stuff on the back of the neck but he's been clean.


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 10, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



treating for ear mites is easy.  It's when you have to give them antibiotic pills that you have Trouble, with a capital "T".


----------



## Pogo (Aug 10, 2014)

This is the week for one of the biggest meteor shows of the year - the Perseids.  Should be peaking in mid-week.  Making it challenging will be the bright moon, which should be hitting exactly full right about the instant this post goes up, and since a full moon rises at sunset and cycles about 24 hours and 40 minutes, it will be with us most of the week.  That is, if you have clear skies at all -- none of that 'round here at present; we're in the midst of five days of rain and not halfway through.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 10, 2014)

We've added Saturday to our poker play at Doc's. We start at 2 in order to be all done by 6 or sso on nights I have a band.
It is a challenge to open AND have poker tables set up in an hour, especially when my bartender closed up Friday night and probably didn't get to bed 'til 5 or 6 AM.

We officially open at 2PM but of course, the poker players start to show up more like 1:30, so until Ge Ge gets her drawer counted in, I'm writing tabs, counting poker chips, setting out ash trays and coasters, and silently shouting "please hurry".

Sometimes I actually place in the tournaments, but that isn't really the point. Poker brings in 20 to 25 people that spend money. I did make a few bucks ($130) last night in the consolation game, so I was $90 to the good.
Today is day 4 of poker at a private home in Bon Secour. Good will, you know. Gotta advertise.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 10, 2014)

Good morning all.  Carlie, the house guest dachshund, has had her breakfast which she snarfed right down, but I'm still pondering what Hombre and I will have.  So enjoying more coffee while I ponder.  Carlie goes home late afternoon tomorrow and we'll miss her.  Hombre gets his stitches out and can ditch the bandages tomorrow too and he can hardly wait.  He refuses to go out in public with visible bandages.

Doesn't look like any rain today but we still won't see 90 degrees.  Very strange weather we've been having temperature wise for weeks now but I'm not knocking it.  I love the cooler weather.

So pondering....what to have for breakfast/brunch this morning.....


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 10, 2014)

On this day in history, August 10, 1846,  the U.S. Congress accepted a $500,000 donation from the estate of James Smithson to charter the Smithsonian Institute.  Smithson, born in Paris, was a naturalized English citizen, chemist and mineralogist, who published extensively but was frustrated that he was considered an amateur and was never respected by his English peers.  That is almost certainly why he left his estate to a favorite nephew and, if the nephew preceded him in death, the money would be used to found an educational institution in Washington D.C.  The nephew did precede him in death, and the rest as we say, is history.  Smithson himself never visited the U.S.A.

The Smithsonian is now a research complex of 19 museums and galleries, the National Zoological Park, as well as numerous research facilities.  Operating with a budget of about $775 million, 65% federally funded and the remainder from private sources and gift shops plus it works cooperatively with 137 affiliates in 40 states, Panama, and Puerto Rico.  Admission is free to all the museums and it receives some 30 million visitors to the exhibits and national zoo each year.  It closes on Christmas Day.

Our own Holocaust and Intolerance Museum here in Albuquerque is an affiliate of the Smithsonian.  If you have visited the museums in D.C., they are all beautiful and well done and you would have to devote your life pretty much full time to see it all.

The Getty Collection housed in this building is typical of the excellence and aesthetically pleasing complex:


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 10, 2014)

alan1 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I apologize for the lack of pictures on this one.  I have been feeding stray cats on my front porch now for over a year now.  Sometimes I have to make little piles of food down my side walk about six feet apart so we don't have kitty wars when more than two show up.  Yesterday was such a day with three here.  I usually make a pile on the top step and my favorite three-legged cat get the porch.  With three I made a pile in the middle of the walk.
> ...



But I haven't named any of them, so I think they're still strays on technically?


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 10, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> So I watch the two cats and squirrel for a while, then see Meet the Press discuss Iraq.  Wish I could get everyone to watch my cats and squirrel for a minute.  Just perspective, not a political statement.



We used to feed the squirrels before we got our dog.  The funniest was the day I put out the walnuts in the shell, previously it had always been peanuts in the shell.  The squirrel would put one in each cheek and run away.  He couldn't do that with the walnut.  It was so funny.  He'd pick up a walnut and put it in his mouth, then pick up another walnut, but now he couldn't move, so he'd drop the one out of his mouth, put the one in his hands in his mouth, then pick up the one he dropped and be in the same situation.  This went on for like 5 minutes, but when I went to get the camera, he finally wised up and took one walnut and went away.  Dang!


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 10, 2014)

alan1 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I apologize for the lack of pictures on this one.  I have been feeding stray cats on my front porch now for over a year now.  Sometimes I have to make little piles of food down my side walk about six feet apart so we don't have kitty wars when more than two show up.  Yesterday was such a day with three here.  I usually make a pile on the top step and my favorite three-legged cat get the porch.  With three I made a pile in the middle of the walk.
> ...



Probably his squirrel too.


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 10, 2014)

So, hope you all are having a good day.  I had a setback yesterday.  I'm suppose to be out of the boot and with an ankle brace now, but I can't walk with it yet and I sure as heck can't wear my shoes with it.  They won't fit.  My foot is too swollen.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 10, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > So I watch the two cats and squirrel for a while, then see Meet the Press discuss Iraq.  Wish I could get everyone to watch my cats and squirrel for a minute.  Just perspective, not a political statement.
> ...



We used to have the most fun feeding raw peanuts in the shell to the blue jays out on the mountain.  We had at least three different kinds of jays--pinon jays, scrub jays, stellars--and there were lots of them.  So you put this mound of peanuts on the back deck and then stand inside the sliding glass doors and wait.  And here they would come each frantically grabbing a peanut and taking off with it.  But they weren't eating them.  They would stash them someplace and come back for another.  We would watch them fly a few feet from the deck, set the peanut down on the ground, pick up an old pinon cone and put on top of the peanut to hide it, and come back for another.  Every now and then one would forget to hide his peanut and would return with it, drop it, grab another and take off.  Fun to watch.

It's a toss up whether the jays or the rock squirrels found all those hidden peanuts later.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 10, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> So, hope you all are having a good day.  I had a setback yesterday.  I'm suppose to be out of the boot and with an ankle brace now, but I can't walk with it yet and I sure as heck can't wear my shoes with it.  They won't fit.  My foot is too swollen.



Bummer Sheila.  I'm beginning to think the doc missed something.  Maybe time for another opinion?


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 10, 2014)

Good morning coffee people.  Sunday is usually a day I spend with family.  Remember to be good to the people you love.


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 10, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > So, hope you all are having a good day.  I had a setback yesterday.  I'm suppose to be out of the boot and with an ankle brace now, but I can't walk with it yet and I sure as heck can't wear my shoes with it.  They won't fit.  My foot is too swollen.
> ...



No, he says I'm doing fine.  If I wear the boot I can walk.  The biggest problem is my knee.  I think it's arthritic.  Not using it for this long has caused major problems.  You know with arthritis if you don't use it, it gets worse.  I'm going to be seeing another doctor next week about my knee.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 10, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



That sounds awesome!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 10, 2014)

Foxes find cats yummy for the tummy.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 10, 2014)

Just saw this and thought how fun. . . .a dog puppeteer in Buenas Aires:

youtube dog puppeteer in Buenas Aires - Bing Videos


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 10, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K37BhzM0I8I]Beautiful Sunday- Daniel Boone- 1972 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 10, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I'm probably related to the squirrel...


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 10, 2014)

Sleep!  Wonderful sleep!!!  I went to bed last night at 9:00 pm and slept until 6:00 am without waking up.  It's the first night I have had a full night's sleep without being brought out of slumber because of pain in either my knees, shoulders or elbows.  When I did wake up, I had some knee pain, lower back pain and a slight headache.  I took my morning meds and went back to bed and slept until 11:00 am.  I woke up feeling much much better.  I think I may survive this Lyme disease thing.  Feeling pretty good right now.  I felt even better after I found out that my beloved Redskins won their football game but then had a slight relapse when I saw that the Packers didn't win their game.  Have another coffee and shout out "Hail to the Redskins!!!"  Life goes on.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 10, 2014)

Cheering BBD on for a speedy and full recovery!!!!

And okay guys.  While I love you bikers, I am pretty much an anti-motorcycle person philosophically, probably from seeing so many victims of motorcycle accidents brought into hospital emergency rooms.

But I have to say, I definitely want one of these:


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 10, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I agree that cats need the room to explore but around here I have seen them going into the sewers. I most certainly don't want a cat bringing back into my house whatever it found down there. The township has issued an ordinance requiring all sewers to have grills on them but until all of the sewers are secured that is still a risk factor. On top of that we have a large deer population which means deer ticks and Lymes disease.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 10, 2014)

Noomi said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



You can adjust the sensitivity in the settings.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 10, 2014)

And strange alliances happen in the animal world, even among cats and foxes:

http://www.buzzfeed.com/summeranne/wild-cat-and-fox-are-best-friends#2nz1aqy


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 10, 2014)

Well, the little one was cranky all day because she felt sick and she didn't let papa out of her eyesight, but she got in a 2 hour nap in the afternoon and her fever is now subsiding.  Been a lazy day as a result.  But at least the place is cleaned up....


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 10, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Cheering BBD on for a speedy and full recovery!!!!
> 
> And okay guys.  While I love you bikers, I am pretty much an anti-motorcycle person philosophically, probably from seeing so many victims of motorcycle accidents brought into hospital emergency rooms.
> 
> ...





All electric too! If it can handle my commute I want one for sure! C&D drive says that the range is 30 miles and recharge is only 3 hours from a standard outlet.


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 10, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Beautiful Sunday- Daniel Boone- 1972 - YouTube



Wonderful, my non-verbal autistic kid would sing along to that son when he was younger.  Shook us up.  I miss that.


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 10, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Cheering BBD on for a speedy and full recovery!!!!
> 
> And okay guys.  While I love you bikers, I am pretty much an anti-motorcycle person philosophically, probably from seeing so many victims of motorcycle accidents brought into hospital emergency rooms.
> 
> ...



That is so cool.  I want one.


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 10, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Sleep!  Wonderful sleep!!!  I went to bed last night at 9:00 pm and slept until 6:00 am without waking up.  It's the first night I have had a full night's sleep without being brought out of slumber because of pain in either my knees, shoulders or elbows.  When I did wake up, I had some knee pain, lower back pain and a slight headache.  I took my morning meds and went back to bed and slept until 11:00 am.  I woke up feeling much much better.  I think I may survive this Lyme disease thing.  Feeling pretty good right now.  I felt even better after I found out that my beloved Redskins won their football game but then had a slight relapse when I saw that the Packers didn't win their game.  Have another coffee and shout out "Hail to the Redskins!!!"  Life goes on.



I'm jealous.  I've had 6 hours sleep in the last 2 nights, total, not each.


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## Againsheila (Aug 10, 2014)

The young man in the uniform is one of my cousins.  The woman he is giving the flag to is his grandmother.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 10, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Sleep!  Wonderful sleep!!!  I went to bed last night at 9:00 pm and slept until 6:00 am without waking up.  It's the first night I have had a full night's sleep without being brought out of slumber because of pain in either my knees, shoulders or elbows.  When I did wake up, I had some knee pain, lower back pain and a slight headache.  I took my morning meds and went back to bed and slept until 11:00 am.  I woke up feeling much much better.  I think I may survive this Lyme disease thing.  Feeling pretty good right now.  I felt even better after I found out that my beloved Redskins won their football game but then had a slight relapse when I saw that the Packers didn't win their game.  Have another coffee and shout out "Hail to the Redskins!!!"  Life goes on.
> ...



This is not helping you to heal in other ways Sheila.  Have you tried any of the OTC sleep aids?  They have done wonders for Hombre's insomnia.  He still wakes up sometimes when he doesn't want to, but when he has taken them he is able to go back to sleep.  If he doesn't take them he can't.  Once he wakes up he might as well get up.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 10, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Cheering BBD on for a speedy and full recovery!!!!
> 
> And okay guys.  While I love you bikers, I am pretty much an anti-motorcycle person philosophically, probably from seeing so many victims of motorcycle accidents brought into hospital emergency rooms.
> 
> ...



That "trike" is pretty cool.


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 10, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



I actually have medication prescribed.  It helps me get to sleep but lately it's not keeping me asleep.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 10, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



I sure would talk it over with your doc.  Chronic sleeplessness is not good for you in any way.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 10, 2014)

Among the 'natural' sleep aids--i.e. non habit forming and no artificial chemicals--this one is rated the best:

Somulin Reviewed : Get the Facts about Somulin

But as we cautioned BBD, the Coffee Shop is probably not the safest or smartest place to go for medical advice.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 10, 2014)

Anyone have a means of communicating with freedombecki that they are just too shy to use?  I have contacted other parties in the past and destroyed the contact information immediately after making contact to protect the poster.  Just want to know she is okay and report that back to the CS.  PM only please.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 10, 2014)

I've sent her a couple of PMs knowing that she will get notification of those in her e-mail.  So far no response.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 10, 2014)

Okay, just saw the "fox" again.  It jumped the neighbors fence about 12 feet from me into my backyard which was just mowed this morning so I got a great look at it......  It was much bigger than a typical fox and based on the coloration I'm thinking it's a coyote, not a fox.
Grey fox






Coyote


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 10, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, just saw the "fox" again.  It jumped the neighbors fence about 12 feet from me into my backyard which was just mowed this morning so I got a great look at it......  It was much bigger than a typical fox and based on the coloration I'm thinking it's a coyote, not a fox.
> Grey fox
> 
> 
> ...



You're probably right.  And a coyote is a far greater danger to your cat (or any small dog) than any fox would be.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 10, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, just saw the "fox" again.  It jumped the neighbors fence about 12 feet from me into my backyard which was just mowed this morning so I got a great look at it......  It was much bigger than a typical fox and based on the coloration I'm thinking it's a coyote, not a fox.
> ...



The identification problem is what I saw has attributes of both animals.  I know wolves and coyotes have mixed but not coyotes and foxes. 

Here's a great picture that looks like what we saw but with more grey than red.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 10, 2014)

Open season if it was in my backyard.........


----------



## Sherry (Aug 10, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful Sunday- Daniel Boone- 1972 - YouTube
> ...



It's one of those songs that takes me immediately back to my younger childhood...some of those pics in the slide show do as well; so 70's.


----------



## Jughead (Aug 10, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Any leftovers?


----------



## Jughead (Aug 10, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, everyone, and happy *Saturday* to you!
> 
> Today's choice: *Elderly People drinking Coffee.*
> 
> ...


Saturday? That means no work tomorrow...


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 10, 2014)

Been laying around getting well has left me with lots of time to think about things.  In life, does a cat really need anything more than a trash dumpster to play in and to find food in and somebody to bother?  I can't think of anything else they might really need...  Somebody help me out if I'm wrong.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 10, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Been laying around getting well has left me with lots of time to think about things.  In life, does a cat really need anything more than a trash dumpster to play in and to find food in and somebody to bother?  I can't think of anything else they might really need...  Somebody help me out if I'm wrong.



Small tin of water now and then.....


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 10, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Been laying around getting well has left me with lots of time to think about things.  In life, does a cat really need anything more than a trash dumpster to play in and to find food in and somebody to bother?  I can't think of anything else they might really need...  Somebody help me out if I'm wrong.



Litter box.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 10, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Been laying around getting well has left me with lots of time to think about things.  In life, does a cat really need anything more than a trash dumpster to play in and to find food in and somebody to bother?  I can't think of anything else they might really need...  Somebody help me out if I'm wrong.



House cats need to own a human........


----------



## Jughead (Aug 10, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Been laying around getting well has left me with lots of time to think about things.  In life, does a cat really need anything more than a trash dumpster to play in and to find food in and somebody to bother?  I can't think of anything else they might really need...  Somebody help me out if I'm wrong.


A hamburger or two can't hurt.

This is one happy cat...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> And strange alliances happen in the animal world, even among cats and foxes:
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/summeranne/wild-cat-and-fox-are-best-friends#2nz1aqy



Too cute!

There are always exceptions to the rules:


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



If you have trouble identifying them, foxes have a long, bushy "brush".  Compared to a coyote's rather skimpy aft appendage.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 10, 2014)

Hombre and Carly and I had hamburger steaks for supper.  A BIG one for Hombre, a smaller one for me, and a baby one for Carly.  She snarfed it right down along with her daily serving of Monterey Jack and Colby cheese.  (Her 'mom' has her on a weird diet for a dog I think.)


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 10, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Not always a good way to identify though.  You have to go with the foxes unique ears, eyes, and face to tell the difference if size isn't a good indication.  A healthy coyote, especially with his full winter coat, can have a luxuriously bushy tail.






This small coyote could easily be mistaken for a fox:






Compare to one of our mountain gray foxes.  Note the [prominent cheek bones on the fox compared to the coyote:


----------



## Pogo (Aug 10, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Been laying around getting well has left me with lots of time to think about things.  In life, does a cat really need anything more than a trash dumpster to play in and to find food in and somebody to bother?  I can't think of anything else they might really need...  Somebody help me out if I'm wrong.



A tree.  A good high one with no way down.  Better yet a whole forest full of 'em.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## Jughead (Aug 10, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Well, the little one was cranky all day because she felt sick and she didn't let papa out of her eyesight, but she got in a 2 hour nap in the afternoon and her fever is now subsiding.  Been a lazy day as a result.  But at least the place is cleaned up....


Too much exposure to the sun will cause dehydration. Drinking lots of fluids and getting lots of rest will definitely help. Salt is also good, it's a preventive way to help stay hydrated.


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 10, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Don't worry, I'll be seeing the doctor soon


----------



## Noomi (Aug 11, 2014)

Hamburgers and veg for dinner tonight. Then some icecream and lime jelly, with either golden syrup or chocolate topping drizzled over the top, and some grated dark chocolate to finish it off.

At least, that is the plan. We shall see if the plan works later on. Lol.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 11, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Sleep!  Wonderful sleep!!!  I went to bed last night at 9:00 pm and slept until 6:00 am without waking up.  It's the first night I have had a full night's sleep without being brought out of slumber because of pain in either my knees, shoulders or elbows.  When I did wake up, I had some knee pain, lower back pain and a slight headache.  I took my morning meds and went back to bed and slept until 11:00 am.  I woke up feeling much much better.  I think I may survive this Lyme disease thing.  Feeling pretty good right now.  I felt even better after I found out that my beloved Redskins won their football game but then had a slight relapse when I saw that the Packers didn't win their game.  Have another coffee and shout out "Hail to the Redskins!!!"  Life goes on.
> ...



You poor thing.  You take yourself off to the doctor and find out what is going on.

And don't be afraid to take a nap during the day if you can. Anyway to catch up on that sleep you are needing.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 11, 2014)

Good morning, everyone, and lovely Monday to you!

Today's choice: *ATHLETES drinking Coffee.* 



*Person No. 1:*








from:


Caffeine 101 | MaxForm


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 11, 2014)

*Persons No. 2:*







Joe DiMaggio!



-and-







Juli Inkster  (Golf) !


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## Noomi (Aug 11, 2014)

Dinner went well. So did dessert. Well, mine anyway! No one else wanted any!


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 11, 2014)

Why do Mondays get here so fast?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 11, 2014)

Woke up this morning feeling pretty good!  The antibiotics must be working well.  Coffee is good this morning.  Monday mornings are especially good after a Redskin victory.  Makes for a good start of the new week.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 11, 2014)

Morning Everybody !

I hope you all had a great Weekend!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 11, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Woke up this morning feeling pretty good!  The antibiotics must be working well.  Coffee is good this morning.  Monday mornings are especially good after a Redskin victory.  Makes for a good start of the new week.



Good to hear.  See, an old dog can benefit by learning new tricks.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 11, 2014)

good morning everyone


----------



## peach174 (Aug 11, 2014)

Good Morning Jake !!!!!!!!! 

What does everyone think of the new forum software conversion coming up in 60 to 90 days?

I think it's going to be great, I like the new features that we will have, especially being able to multi quote.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 11, 2014)

This is how I feel this morning.....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 11, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> good morning everyone





Good Morning, Jake. How are you doing?


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 11, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Why do Mondays get here so fast?



Because the weekends fly by...


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 11, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Good Morning Jake !!!!!!!!!
> 
> What does everyone think of the new forum software conversion coming up in 60 to 90 days?
> 
> I think it's going to be great, I like the new features that we will have, especially being able to multi quote.



After reading some of the posts in CK's OP, I am wondering if we can opt out?


----------



## Jughead (Aug 11, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Why do Mondays get here so fast?
> ...


That they do...


----------



## peach174 (Aug 11, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning Jake !!!!!!!!!
> ...



It isn't going to be that much different and I like it being faster. It's just a matter of getting used to it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 11, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Good Morning Jake !!!!!!!!!
> 
> What does everyone think of the new forum software conversion coming up in 60 to 90 days
> I think it's going to be great, I like the new features that we will have, especially being able to multi quote.



The ballast in my hold is well balanced, compartmentalized, and the keel floats fairly stable in the heaviest of seas.

I am sure we will like it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 11, 2014)

Mertex said:


> This is how I feel this morning.....



Back from the gym and walking.  Are you awake yet?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 11, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > good morning everyone
> ...



I am feel great other than a slight ache in my back from over lifting.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 11, 2014)

Good morning all.  Carly and I fell asleep on the sofa again last night and I failed to post the vigil list.  But no changes since the last one.  Beautiful Sunday morning.  Did anybody have a chance to see the super moon (perigee) last night?  Biggest and brightest one for 2014.

What it looked like rising over Albuquerque last night:


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 11, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  Carly and I fell asleep on the sofa again last night and I failed to post the vigil list.  But no changes since the last one.  Beautiful Sunday morning.  Did anybody have a chance to see the super moon (perigee) last night?  Biggest and brightest one for 2014.
> 
> What it looked like rising over Albuquerque last night:



Yeah, just before I went to bed.  We had a lot of little puffy clouds though.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 11, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I experience that whenever I get out of bed........


----------



## peach174 (Aug 11, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  Carly and I fell asleep on the sofa again last night and I failed to post the vigil list.  But no changes since the last one.  Beautiful Sunday morning.  Did anybody have a chance to see the super moon (perigee) last night?  Biggest and brightest one for 2014.
> 
> What it looked like rising over Albuquerque last night:



I wasn't able to see it. It's been cloudy here for about a week and a half.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 11, 2014)

On this day in history, August 11,  3114 BC, the Mesoamerican Long Count calendar, used by several pre-Columbian Mesoamerican civilizations, notably the Mayans, began.  While it is interesting that historians and archeologists (and probably some mathematicians) cracked the code and figured out how to read the calendar and translated it to our more familiar calendar cyles, my not-all-that-mathematically-inclined brain doesn't fully understand it.  Plus there is the problem that I'm not all that interested in learning it.    But the calendar spans more than five millenia mysteriously (to some) ending on December 21, 2012.  It was widely speculated that this was prophecy and the world would end on that day.  But we're still here so I think we're okay for now.


----------



## kaz (Aug 11, 2014)

Happy Monday everyone!

It's going to be a great week.  I just know it.


----------



## R.D. (Aug 11, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  Carly and I fell asleep on the sofa again last night and I failed to post the vigil list.  But no changes since the last one.  Beautiful Sunday morning.  Did anybody have a chance to see the super moon (perigee) last night?  Biggest and brightest one for 2014.
> 
> What it looked like rising over Albuquerque last night:



I totally forgot about it.  My son told us he was getting married, the moon was forgotten in the excitement


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## Spoonman (Aug 11, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  Carly and I fell asleep on the sofa again last night and I failed to post the vigil list.  But no changes since the last one.  Beautiful Sunday morning.  Did anybody have a chance to see the super moon (perigee) last night?  Biggest and brightest one for 2014.
> 
> What it looked like rising over Albuquerque last night:



yes, thanks for reminding me.  i took a bunch of pictures but they are on my computer at home.   i will post later.  but i did manage to get a video and posted it on yourtube last night.  this was actually from Saturday night. i have another from last night as well.  it was a little cloudy though.  whats interesting if you watch this, you can actually see the moon traveling


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 11, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all.  Carly and I fell asleep on the sofa again last night and I failed to post the vigil list.  But no changes since the last one.  Beautiful Sunday morning.  Did anybody have a chance to see the super moon (perigee) last night?  Biggest and brightest one for 2014.
> ...



Well are congratulations in order?


----------



## R.D. (Aug 11, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Absolutely!  She is a delight  and he is a good catch, if I do say so myself.  They are madly in love, its wonderful to see him so happy


----------



## peach174 (Aug 11, 2014)

Awe that's really nice. 
Congratulations!!!!!!!!! R.D.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 11, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, everyone, and lovely Monday to you!
> 
> Today's choice: *ATHLETES drinking Coffee.*
> 
> ...




"Athletes" .... reminds me of this -
ESPN viewers will be familiar with John Kruk.  Kruk's excellent hand/eye coordination made him a great hitter but svelte he's never been --- he was a notoriously chunky beer-swilling redneck type.  One night he was in a restaurant, chowing down and smoking a cigarette.  A woman recognized him, came over and berated him, crowing that an athlete shouldn't be smoking cigarettes and should keep himself in better shape.

Kruk shot back, "I ain't an athlete, lady --- I'm a baseball player".


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 11, 2014)

Mertex said:


> This is how I feel this morning.....



I can sympathize. I opened up at noon yesterday and closed up at 2AM. THEN, we did beer and liquor inventory plus all the cleaning, restocking etc. Counting beer still in cases is easy for a sleep deprived old fart, but hauling 600 or so bottles out of the cooler, counting them and restocking is not so easy.

Good news is out of the roughly 2,000 bottles of beer in stock, we were short 1 bottle of Miller Lite and over 1 Bud Lite. Hmmm, ya suppose operator error there?

Anyway, I left Doc's at 4:20 and will be back to open at 1. Gotta set up for poker as well, plus hit the bank, post office, Liquor store, and one more.... Oh bloody Mary mix at the wholesale place.

Oh the wife is off today, but I need to run an errand for her too. Hmm 10 to noon and I am dressed but really nowhere near ready to cope.

6 months ago, I was retired. Now, I'm just tired.

But I love it!


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 11, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  Carly and I fell asleep on the sofa again last night and I failed to post the vigil list.  But no changes since the last one.  Beautiful Sunday morning.  Did anybody have a chance to see the super moon (perigee) last night?  Biggest and brightest one for 2014.
> 
> What it looked like rising over Albuquerque last night:



I know that spot, but isn't that looking west?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 11, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...




Many congratulations, R.D.!!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 11, 2014)

It's 12:56 pm.  Isn't it time to begin to think about an afternoon nap?


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 11, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> It's 12:56 pm.  Isn't it time to begin to think about an afternoon nap?



Think about?


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 11, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


>



Oh by the way, I can hit passerbys with a rock from my front door.......


----------



## Gracie (Aug 11, 2014)

Fog lifted BARELY last night, so I got to see the moon. It didn't look any bigger than it usually is but it sure was BRIGHT. Then it got covered again, so I came back in the house.


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 11, 2014)

When good fire happens to bad bush!  Ha!


----------



## Jughead (Aug 11, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...


That is great news! I'm sure you'll be counting the days till the wedding recepti ... er I mean till the wedding day. Congratulations...


----------



## kaz (Aug 11, 2014)

I hope everyone got a lot done today to start the week like I did!

I knew it was going to go well...


----------



## Jughead (Aug 11, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


I heard that carrying a heavy wallet in the back pocket can also trigger back pain. Not to mention it can also lead to a permanent limp when walking.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 11, 2014)

Had the old Craftsman 19.2 Volt ion battery drills for the longest time. The one old one and the relatively new one sat in storage with six batteries for two years...... The batteries are bad. So I went to Sears (yup they have a small store here in Podunk) for new batteries..... came home with a new Craftsman 20 Volt Lithium-ion Bolt-On. Newer, better technology, lighter drill with multiple tool attachments for $15 more than two replacement ion batteries.
Anyone need a lightly used 19.2 Volt Craftsman drill.......


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 11, 2014)

Jughead said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


I haven't noticed any problems...


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 11, 2014)

Jughead said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Yes, over time it will eventually throw your back/hips out of alignment when sitting on it.  Docs recommend carrying your wallet in your front pocket or going with minimal items in a very thin wallet.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 11, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Having a fat wallet full of money means you can afford the most expensive Chiropractors......


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 11, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Had the old Craftsman 19.2 Volt ion battery drills for the longest time. The one old one and the relatively new one sat in storage with six batteries for two years...... The batteries are bad. So I went to Sears (yup they have a small store here in Podunk) for new batteries..... came home with a new Craftsman 20 Volt Lithium-ion Bolt-On. Newer, better technology, lighter drill with multiple tool attachments for $15 more than two replacement ion batteries.
> Anyone need a lightly used 19.2 Volt Craftsman drill.......



I upgraded my Makita from 9v to 18v and the new lighter Lithium batteries plus the extra torque made it a bargain. They recharge completely in 15 minutes and last a long time. 

Enjoy the new Craftsman.


----------



## Smilebong (Aug 11, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  Carly and I fell asleep on the sofa again last night and I failed to post the vigil list.  But no changes since the last one.  Beautiful Sunday morning.  Did anybody have a chance to see the super moon (perigee) last night?  Biggest and brightest one for 2014.
> 
> What it looked like rising over Albuquerque last night:



Very nice.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 11, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all.  Carly and I fell asleep on the sofa again last night and I failed to post the vigil list.  But no changes since the last one.  Beautiful Sunday morning.  Did anybody have a chance to see the super moon (perigee) last night?  Biggest and brightest one for 2014.
> ...



Possible.  We had a thunder boomer come through last night and it probably did obscure the view in most of the city--so that could be the setting moon.  I honestly don't know.


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 11, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...


Wait.  Who said anything about money?


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 11, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



I happened to have a whole bunch of ones I was counting one day at work and a guy walked by me and said that's a lot of cabbage.

If you have a wallet that's stuffed but with a lot of ones, it doesn't necessarily mean you're wealthy rather that you have a lot of cabbage.  

Denomination matters.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 11, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



Okay, then your creditors just love you......  If you're paying on time.....  With the occasional late payment.....  Then they adore you......


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 11, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Had the old Craftsman 19.2 Volt ion battery drills for the longest time. The one old one and the relatively new one sat in storage with six batteries for two years...... The batteries are bad. So I went to Sears (yup they have a small store here in Podunk) for new batteries..... came home with a new Craftsman 20 Volt Lithium-ion Bolt-On. Newer, better technology, lighter drill with multiple tool attachments for $15 more than two replacement ion batteries.
> ...



I used my 19.2 for years doing construction, everyone laughed at me till they had to borrow it......  Then I told them I paid 1/3 of what they paid for theirs to do the same job they were doing just as well......  Suddenly lots of coworkers were using Craftsman.....


----------



## Sherry (Aug 11, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Why do Mondays get here so fast?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 11, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Had the old Craftsman 19.2 Volt ion battery drills for the longest time. The one old one and the relatively new one sat in storage with six batteries for two years...... The batteries are bad. So I went to Sears (yup they have a small store here in Podunk) for new batteries..... came home with a new Craftsman 20 Volt Lithium-ion Bolt-On. Newer, better technology, lighter drill with multiple tool attachments for $15 more than two replacement ion batteries.
> Anyone need a lightly used 19.2 Volt Craftsman drill.......



I got rid of all my battery operated tools. As little as i was using them I had to charge them for each job....SO for a ten minute project it took 4 hours or more... I bought plug ins and now a ten minute project only takes 15 minutes...(A little slower these days..)


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 11, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


*chuckling*

Yep...but he said a fat wallet.  Said nothing about it being fat with money....After all, he should know I don't have any money.  


I'm married!





BTW.....How is it that you just 'happen' to have a bunch of ones?


----------



## Jughead (Aug 11, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


But why take a chance? Feel free to empty out your wallet of all that money, and just send it my way. This way your wallet will be nice and light, and your worries about back issues will be gone ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 11, 2014)

Ah shit!  Just heard Robin Williams was found dead, 63 years old.  Regardless of ones politics Robin was one of the funniest actors that ever lived.


----------



## Jughead (Aug 11, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...


True. They'll solve any back problems. Once they present you with the bill, the fat wallet full of money will wind up an empty light wallet. Problem fixed.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 11, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Ah shit!  Just heard Robin Williams was found dead, 63 years old.  Regardless of ones politics Robin was one of the funniest actors that ever lived.



Wow...reminds one to live every day to the fullest because you never know when it's going to end.


----------



## Jughead (Aug 11, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Ah shit!  Just heard Robin Williams was found dead, 63 years old.  Regardless of ones politics Robin was one of the funniest actors that ever lived.


That is sad indeed. I used to enjoy watching him in Mork and Mindy many years ago. He was a great actor. I do know that he had issues with substance abuse in the past. 

R.I.P., Robin Williams.


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 11, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Among the 'natural' sleep aids--i.e. non habit forming and no artificial chemicals--this one is rated the best:
> 
> Somulin Reviewed : Get the Facts about Somulin
> 
> But as we cautioned BBD, the Coffee Shop is probably not the safest or smartest place to go for medical advice.



I think I figured out what was wrong.  Had a fever last night and woke up today with a temperature of 102.  Think I've been getting the flu.  Spent all day in bed.  Think I caught up with my sleep.  I don't hurt as bad now either.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 11, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Had the old Craftsman 19.2 Volt ion battery drills for the longest time. The one old one and the relatively new one sat in storage with six batteries for two years...... The batteries are bad. So I went to Sears (yup they have a small store here in Podunk) for new batteries..... came home with a new Craftsman 20 Volt Lithium-ion Bolt-On. Newer, better technology, lighter drill with multiple tool attachments for $15 more than two replacement ion batteries.
> ...



Yep, if it doesn't have a plug or pull cord I didn't want it.  All power, all the time.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 11, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Ah shit!  Just heard Robin Williams was found dead, 63 years old.  Regardless of ones politics Robin was one of the funniest actors that ever lived.



His brain must have gone a million miles a minute.

One of those people I'd like to meet over dinner and a discussion.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 11, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Trust me, working construction there are just times a corded tool is a major impediment to getting the job done.


----------



## R.D. (Aug 11, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Ah shit!  Just heard Robin Williams was found dead, 63 years old.  Regardless of ones politics Robin was one of the funniest actors that ever lived.



I didn't think he was funny, but he was very talented as a dramatic actor in my view.

RIP


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 11, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ah shit!  Just heard Robin Williams was found dead, 63 years old.  Regardless of ones politics Robin was one of the funniest actors that ever lived.
> ...



It's amazing, I can't believe his death has me this upset, like I lost a brother.  Damn!


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 11, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



I confine my construction to 15' or less off the ground.


----------



## asaratis (Aug 11, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Plus...you can get an inverter and one big battery...power all your plug-ins away from a wall socket.  I have this in my truck...it works!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 11, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Now why do you think I gave most of my tools to my brothers? I don't do that stuff no more. If the job requires more than a set of pliers, screwdriver,  and hammer; I don't do it.....


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 11, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



We had this joke in the construction field; "if I ever go sky diving I won't use a parachute,  I'll just take an extension cord, the damn thing will get hooked up on something on the way down!"


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 11, 2014)

Plus you can tie the header in place with it...


----------



## 007 (Aug 11, 2014)

So... now my mother has been complaining about a "sore stomach," and some younger woman doctor thought she was just going to give her some anti acid medicine and send her home for a month to see how that goes. Well, my father complained of a sore stomach and was dead three weeks later, so my younger sister took my mother back to the hospital today and explained that waiting a month not knowing what is causing her sore stomach was totally unacceptable. So they did an x-ray and found a "lump" in her stomach, but, they don't know what it is, so she's to have a CAT scan Wednesday. Of course I'm thinking well... here we go again...


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 11, 2014)

007 said:


> So... now my mother has been complaining about a "sore stomach," and some younger woman doctor thought she was just going to give her some anti acid medicine and send her home for a month to see how that goes. Well, my father complained of a sore stomach and was dead three weeks later, so my younger sister took my mother back to the hospital today and explained that waiting a month not knowing what is causing her sore stomach was totally unacceptable. So they did an x-ray and found a "lump" in her stomach, but, they don't know what it is, so she's to have a CAT scan Wednesday. Of course I'm thinking well... here we go again...



 

I love you and your mom, 007. I mean that.   My thoughts will be with you each and please keep up informed.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 11, 2014)

007 said:


> So... now my mother has been complaining about a "sore stomach," and some younger woman doctor thought she was just going to give her some anti acid medicine and send her home for a month to see how that goes. Well, my father complained of a sore stomach and was dead three weeks later, so my younger sister took my mother back to the hospital today and explained that waiting a month not knowing what is causing her sore stomach was totally unacceptable. So they did an x-ray and found a "lump" in her stomach, but, they don't know what it is, so she's to have a CAT scan Wednesday. Of course I'm thinking well... here we go again...



Keeping your mom and you in my prayers.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 11, 2014)

007, hope things turn out well for your Mother.  Prayers up!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 11, 2014)

Real shame about Robin Williams.  RIP.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 11, 2014)

Yes....it is a sad day.


----------



## Jughead (Aug 11, 2014)

007 said:


> So... now my mother has been complaining about a "sore stomach," and some younger woman doctor thought she was just going to give her some anti acid medicine and send her home for a month to see how that goes. Well, my father complained of a sore stomach and was dead three weeks later, so my younger sister took my mother back to the hospital today and explained that waiting a month not knowing what is causing her sore stomach was totally unacceptable. So they did an x-ray and found a "lump" in her stomach, but, they don't know what it is, so she's to have a CAT scan Wednesday. Of course I'm thinking well... here we go again...


Wishing your mom the best, 007. My prayers are with you and your mom.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 11, 2014)

007 said:


> So... now my mother has been complaining about a "sore stomach," and some younger woman doctor thought she was just going to give her some anti acid medicine and send her home for a month to see how that goes. Well, my father complained of a sore stomach and was dead three weeks later, so my younger sister took my mother back to the hospital today and explained that waiting a month not knowing what is causing her sore stomach was totally unacceptable. So they did an x-ray and found a "lump" in her stomach, but, they don't know what it is, so she's to have a CAT scan Wednesday. Of course I'm thinking well... here we go again...



Glad you got that second opinion. Hopefully it isn't serious - in any case, its good it was discovered now. I hope your mother will be okay - keep us posted.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 12, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ah shit!  Just heard Robin Williams was found dead, 63 years old.  Regardless of ones politics Robin was one of the funniest actors that ever lived.
> ...




I didn't think he was that funny either....his last TV program started out funny then just got plain silly and slapstick....we quit watching.  I think they took it off.

But, he was a good actor some time back....Mrs. Doubtfire was a hoot!

Sorry to hear about his death.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 12, 2014)

007 said:


> So... now my mother has been complaining about a "sore stomach," and some younger woman doctor thought she was just going to give her some anti acid medicine and send her home for a month to see how that goes. Well, my father complained of a sore stomach and was dead three weeks later, so my younger sister took my mother back to the hospital today and explained that waiting a month not knowing what is causing her sore stomach was totally unacceptable. So they did an x-ray and found a "lump" in her stomach, but, they don't know what it is, so she's to have a CAT scan Wednesday. Of course I'm thinking well... here we go again...



Sorry to hear that 007, hope they find out what is is and take care of it without any serious problems to your mom.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 12, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheilas friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Beckis hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Stat's aunt,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel,
Wellness for BBD,
007's mom,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, and Becki.

And RIP Robin Williams.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.   This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 12, 2014)

Good morning, everyone, and a great Tuesday to you!

Today's choice: *ROBIN WILLIAMS, RIP.*


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 12, 2014)

Continuing tribute to Robin Williams:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 12, 2014)

And, today's Tuesday coffee funnies:










For those burning up in the heat:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 12, 2014)

Wish you all a good Tuesday. My little one and I, we are off to Phantasialand to ride the rides and enjoy the amusements today. It's a huge amusement park not too far from where I live. We will be gone the entire day.  Can't wait for the big water ride!!  And the space adventure!!!  Woo-hoo!!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 12, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Had the old Craftsman 19.2 Volt ion battery drills for the longest time. The one old one and the relatively new one sat in storage with six batteries for two years...... The batteries are bad. So I went to Sears (yup they have a small store here in Podunk) for new batteries..... came home with a new Craftsman 20 Volt Lithium-ion Bolt-On. Newer, better technology, lighter drill with multiple tool attachments for $15 more than two replacement ion batteries.
> ...



I got rid of my cheap battery operated tools and switched to the professional models. Cost a little more but they are always there when you need them. I do have an electric drill because there is nothing that can beat it when you are on a heavy duty project but for most things it is overkill and the time it takes to set up the extension cables and put them away again isn't worth it.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 12, 2014)

007 said:


> So... now my mother has been complaining about a "sore stomach," and some younger woman doctor thought she was just going to give her some anti acid medicine and send her home for a month to see how that goes. Well, my father complained of a sore stomach and was dead three weeks later, so my younger sister took my mother back to the hospital today and explained that waiting a month not knowing what is causing her sore stomach was totally unacceptable. So they did an x-ray and found a "lump" in her stomach, but, they don't know what it is, so she's to have a CAT scan Wednesday. Of course I'm thinking well... here we go again...



Glad your sister decided to override the doctor and have your mother tested. Hopefully you will have a diagnosis on Wednesday and be able to start the healing process. You and your mother are in my thoughts for a positive outcome.


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 12, 2014)

*Mornin' Everybody!*


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 12, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



We sat out with the neighbors and watched the super moon.  It was pretty and red early on then it got lighter and very bright throughout the night.  

It was pretty but the company was so fun too.

We also got rain all day yesterday, a very hard downpour.  It's been so dry, when we were sitting outside watching the moon a branch of the tree just dropped right off.  Hoping enough of that water soaked in so the poor trees could have a good drink.


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 12, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



I knew someone was going to ask that, just didn't think it would be you my friend.


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 12, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ah shit!  Just heard Robin Williams was found dead, 63 years old.  Regardless of ones politics Robin was one of the funniest actors that ever lived.
> ...



He always had a kind of sad look on his face.  Laughing on the outside, crying on the inside.  Even looking at his photos on these threads you can see that sad side to him.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 12, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Wish you all a good Tuesday. My little one and I, we are off to Phantasialand to ride the rides and enjoy the amusements today. It's a huge amusement park not too far from where I live. We will be gone the entire day.  Can't wait for the big water ride!!  And the space adventure!!!  Woo-hoo!!




Ever been to the fairytale land at the Palace in Ludwigsburg?


----------



## peach174 (Aug 12, 2014)

Morning!


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 12, 2014)

007 said:


> So... now my mother has been complaining about a "sore stomach," and some younger woman doctor thought she was just going to give her some anti acid medicine and send her home for a month to see how that goes. Well, my father complained of a sore stomach and was dead three weeks later, so my younger sister took my mother back to the hospital today and explained that waiting a month not knowing what is causing her sore stomach was totally unacceptable. So they did an x-ray and found a "lump" in her stomach, but, they don't know what it is, so she's to have a CAT scan Wednesday. Of course I'm thinking well... here we go again...



you have to force action.  unfortunately today it seems seniors are regarded as a disposable generation.  at a point in their life when doctors should be expecting something might be wrong the attitude is so cavalier.  Hope everything turn out alright.


----------



## Jughead (Aug 12, 2014)

Morning all! Today is Julienne Fries Day.






http://foodimentary.com/2014/08/12/august-12-is-national-julienne-fries-day/

Have a great day folks!


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 12, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Morning all! Today is Julienne Fries Day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DANG those!!!!!     Pass the ketchup, please.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 12, 2014)

It's "Two Cup Tuesday".  Have some more coffee and enjoy the day.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 12, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> It's "Two Cup Tuesday".  Have some more coffee and enjoy the day.



Sure will, BBD. Every day is a two-cup coffee day for me.   The rest of the day and night.....plain water, unless I sometimes fill my 10 oz. wine glass halfway full with wine to accompany a light dinner. 

Give my boy, Taco, this for me.  

I can just see his face from that recent pic you put up, here. Those eyes!


----------



## kaz (Aug 12, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Real shame about Robin Williams.  RIP.



Depression and addiction are not funny.  I hope he finds peace now.


----------



## kaz (Aug 12, 2014)

And Bam!  It's Tuesday!  I'm not going to do this every week, but this is THE week.  I'm going to kick butt all week and get things accomplished.  No skimping on coffee time though, and I'm going to enjoy my Joe and not work through that part.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 12, 2014)

I grabbed a low-fat blueberry muffin from the DD drive-thru on the way to work...no, I didn't get any coffee because I never touch the stuff. Anyway, I get to my office and start enjoying my muffin, and after only a couple bites I thought I was going to get sick. It was exactly the way I remember feeling when I was pregnant with my son 16 years ago. So I hung in there for a half day and then came home...I'm snuggling on the couch and very relieved that I don't have to worry about it being a possibility.


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 12, 2014)

the supermoon on sunday night through a bit of cloud cover.  interesting that as the clouds start to clear the moon begins to take on a yellow glow


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 12, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Wish you all a good Tuesday. My little one and I, we are off to Phantasialand to ride the rides and enjoy the amusements today. It's a huge amusement park not too far from where I live. We will be gone the entire day.  Can't wait for the big water ride!!  And the space adventure!!!  Woo-hoo!!
> ...


More exciting places are Grafenwöhr and Hohenfels.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 12, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> the supermoon on sunday night through a bit of cloud cover.  interesting that as the clouds start to clear the moon begins to take on a yellow glow
> 
> MVI 1107 - YouTube



There's been so much cloud cover here, for several days, that one wouldn't know there was a bright moon up there at all but for the subtlety of non-dark seeping through.  It's not light, it's just not-dark in the sense you can see further in the night than you should see given "no" light.

No chance of Perseids here then.  So far anyway.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 12, 2014)

Sherry said:


> I grabbed a low-fat blueberry muffin from the DD drive-thru on the way to work...no, I didn't get any coffee because I never touch the stuff. Anyway, I get to my office and start enjoying my muffin, and after only a couple bites I thought I was going to get sick. It was exactly the way I remember feeling when I was pregnant with my son 16 years ago. So I hung in there for a half day and then came home...I'm snuggling on the couch and very relieved that I don't have to worry about it being a possibility.



Another noncoffee drinker?!?   

Don't you know the rule?  No muffins on the lips or hips?  

Maple and brown sugar oatmeal!


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 12, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Morning all! Today is Julienne Fries Day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why are folks always trying to make me hungry.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 12, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > I grabbed a low-fat blueberry muffin from the DD drive-thru on the way to work...no, I didn't get any coffee because I never touch the stuff. Anyway, I get to my office and start enjoying my muffin, and after only a couple bites I thought I was going to get sick. It was exactly the way I remember feeling when I was pregnant with my son 16 years ago. So I hung in there for a half day and then came home...I'm snuggling on the couch and very relieved that I don't have to worry about it being a possibility.
> ...



No, silly...that rule only applies to chocolate chip muffins.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 12, 2014)

Sherry said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



  You are right behind me aren't you?  Exactly what I was going to ask next.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 12, 2014)

I like my muffins as chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 12, 2014)

inspiration never gets old...


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 12, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> inspiration never gets old...
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMjmzhF5320



Yes, I have seen that a few times now and it still puts tears in my eyes and a lump in my throat and restores a bit more of my faith in humanity to appreciate what is good, noble, and wonderful.


----------



## kaz (Aug 12, 2014)

Sherry said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Now don't tell me that's a low fat one...


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 12, 2014)

On this day, August 12, it is the peak of the Perseid meteor shower also known as the "Glorious Twelfth" in the United Kingdom, as it marks the traditional start of the grouse shooting season.

On this day in history, August 12, 1851,  Isaac Singer was granted a patent for his sewing machine that would be the first to be commercially manufactured.






Hand sewing is an art form that is over 20,000 years old. The first sewing needles were made of bones or animal horns and the first thread was made of animal sinew. Iron needles were invented in the 14th century. The first eyed needles appeared in the 15th century.

The history of a mechanical sewing machine is long and checkered and goes back all the way to at least 1755 when a needle that would allow such a machine to work was patented, but not a machine in which it would be used.  In 1790 a different inventor patented a design for a sewing machine but it is unlikely that a prototype was ever built.  Over the next hundred years several other sewing machines were built but never became fully functional or economically feasible.  In 1830 the first practical machine was developed but the inventor was almost killed by an angry mob fearful the machine would put all the tailors out of work.  In 1846 Elias Howe built the first really functional sewing machine but elected not to patent or market it for fear it would cause unemployment.  Singer had no such moral equivocation, however, and the rest, as we say, is history.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 12, 2014)

And good morning everybody.  We have had a frustrating 24 hours.  First one of our cell phone numbers was apparently compromised by a crook in Miami and Verizon locked our account and disabled our phones.  So we go to our Comcast land lines to resolve the issue and voila, they also are not working.  No phones to call out to resolve either problem.  Efforts to do so via internet chats were unsuccessful.

So this morning Hombre goes to the Verizon store and is able to get my number unblocked but was required to spend most of an hour on the phone with Verizon's fraud division to get his number unblocked.  But at least that is done.  And then it took me quite awhile on the phone with Comcast to convince them we had done all the normal stuff--plugging and unplugging, recycling the modem, recycling the phones etc. with no results and they have now agreed to send a tech out in the morning to fix that problem.

Grrrrr!!!!   What are the chances of both going out on the same day at the same time?


----------



## boedicca (Aug 12, 2014)

Sherry said:


> I grabbed a low-fat blueberry muffin from the DD drive-thru on the way to work...no, I didn't get any coffee because I never touch the stuff. Anyway, I get to my office and start enjoying my muffin, and after only a couple bites I thought I was going to get sick. It was exactly the way I remember feeling when I was pregnant with my son 16 years ago. So I hung in there for a half day and then came home...I'm snuggling on the couch and very relieved that I don't have to worry about it being a possibility.





Clearly your mistake was going with the Low-Fat option.   Embrace the Buttah!


----------



## boedicca (Aug 12, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> And good morning everybody.  We have had a frustrating 24 hours.  First one of our cell phone numbers was apparently compromised by a crook in Miami and Verizon locked our account and disabled our phones.  So we go to our Comcast land lines to resolve the issue and voila, they also are not working.  No phones to call out to resolve either problem.  Efforts to do so via internet chats were unsuccessful.
> 
> So this morning Hombre goes to the Verizon store and is able to get my number unblocked but was required to spend most of an hour on the phone with Verizon's fraud division to get his number unblocked.  But at least that is done.  And then it took me quite awhile on the phone with Comcast to convince them we had done all the normal stuff--plugging and unplugging, recycling the modem, recycling the phones etc. with no results and they have now agreed to send a tech out in the morning to fix that problem.
> 
> Grrrrr!!!!   What are the chances of both going out on the same day at the same time?




This is very suspicious.  I recommend that you change all of the passwords for any online accounts you have (i.e. online banking).    Maybe I'm paranoid, but this doesn't feel like a coinkidink to me.


----------



## Jughead (Aug 12, 2014)

kaz said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


hmmm ... I'll bet these are not low fat ...


----------



## Jughead (Aug 12, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> And good morning everybody.  We have had a frustrating 24 hours.  First one of our cell phone numbers was apparently compromised by a crook in Miami and Verizon locked our account and disabled our phones.  So we go to our Comcast land lines to resolve the issue and voila, they also are not working.  No phones to call out to resolve either problem.  Efforts to do so via internet chats were unsuccessful.
> 
> So this morning Hombre goes to the Verizon store and is able to get my number unblocked but was required to spend most of an hour on the phone with Verizon's fraud division to get his number unblocked.  But at least that is done.  And then it took me quite awhile on the phone with Comcast to convince them we had done all the normal stuff--plugging and unplugging, recycling the modem, recycling the phones etc. with no results and they have now agreed to send a tech out in the morning to fix that problem.
> 
> Grrrrr!!!!   What are the chances of both going out on the same day at the same time?


Given that a crook did compromise your cell phone number(s), it would be a good idea to ask Verizon to assign you and Hombre new cell numbers. It will be a hassle for a few weeks letting everyone know that you have a new number, however you don't want to take any chances.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 12, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Morning all! Today is Julienne Fries Day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION] - what's that yellow stuff on the right...?  

Looks like la moutarde 

Just sayin'....


----------



## Gracie (Aug 12, 2014)

Just got back from docs office. I found a strange looking mole on my right buttcheek. Actually, it is up high so it is just starting on where my buttcheek is. It's new. Never had a freckle or mole there before. So..I go to see doc just to see what he says. He says he doesn't like the look of it and is sending me to a dermatologist to have it checked further. 
I know what is gonna happen. They are gonna numb it, them take a plug out. I had that done before a few years ago on my arm but it turned out to be harmless. This one? Very dark...weird shape, and something that just appeared.

Keep yer fingers crossed it's nothing.


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 12, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Just got back from docs office. I found a strange looking mole on my right buttcheek. Actually, it is up high so it is just starting on where my buttcheek is. It's new. Never had a freckle or mole there before. So..I go to see doc just to see what he says. He says he doesn't like the look of it and is sending me to a dermatologist to have it checked further.
> I know what is gonna happen. They are gonna numb it, them take a plug out. I had that done before a few years ago on my arm but it turned out to be harmless. This one? Very dark...weird shape, and something that just appeared.
> 
> Keep yer fingers crossed it's nothing.


I hope it turns out to be nothing at all....

But you realize the strain you just put Me under?  Buttock and plug all in one post and I'm just to ignore that.......I could sprain a wrist by holding back what I should type.....you lady, are a cruel woman.....


----------



## boedicca (Aug 12, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Morning all! Today is Julienne Fries Day.
> ...





Now just add a bowl of moules!


----------



## Jughead (Aug 12, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Just got back from docs office. I found a strange looking mole on my right buttcheek. Actually, it is up high so it is just starting on where my buttcheek is. It's new. Never had a freckle or mole there before. So..I go to see doc just to see what he says. He says he doesn't like the look of it and is sending me to a dermatologist to have it checked further.
> I know what is gonna happen. They are gonna numb it, them take a plug out. I had that done before a few years ago on my arm but it turned out to be harmless. This one? Very dark...weird shape, and something that just appeared.
> 
> Keep yer fingers crossed it's nothing.


Hopefully it's nothing, Gracie. For the vast majority of the cases, it's usually nothing to worry about. Even if it is, the docs can remove it quickly with no harm done...


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 12, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And good morning everybody.  We have had a frustrating 24 hours.  First one of our cell phone numbers was apparently compromised by a crook in Miami and Verizon locked our account and disabled our phones.  So we go to our Comcast land lines to resolve the issue and voila, they also are not working.  No phones to call out to resolve either problem.  Efforts to do so via internet chats were unsuccessful.
> ...



Well if the tech discovers that our Comcast phones have been compromised, I would agree.  Otherwise it appears that the crook somehow pulled a phone number out of thin air to wangle an upgrade or some such out of an incompetent Verizon employee and he just happened to make up Hombre's phone number to do it.  We still have $150 in charges on our bill that we didn't make and will have to be resolved, but I'm not going to call them about it until we have the Comcast phones working again.  Otherwise I run the risk of Verizon locking our account as a precaution again and leaving us with no way to communicate with the outside world.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 12, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And good morning everybody.  We have had a frustrating 24 hours.  First one of our cell phone numbers was apparently compromised by a crook in Miami and Verizon locked our account and disabled our phones.  So we go to our Comcast land lines to resolve the issue and voila, they also are not working.  No phones to call out to resolve either problem.  Efforts to do so via internet chats were unsuccessful.
> ...



My number wasn't compromised but if we have any further trouble, I agree.  Wouldn't be any big deal for him to change numbers but I lucked out and got a dream number when I bought my first cell phone and I don't want to give it up for anything.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 12, 2014)

Just got in from Phantasialand, with little princess having fallen asleep in the car on the way back after 12 hours nonstop. Just carried her up the stairs, put her nighty-night outfit on her, placed her gently in her bed, started to walk quietly out of the room and heard: "What, no nighty-night story?!?!?!"



So, I told her a story and she fell asleep after about 10 sentences....

She is tuckered out.

It was a great day for an amusement park. Great weather until the last two hours, then it stormed.

I too am tuckered out...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 12, 2014)

Just got in from Phantasialand, with little princess having fallen asleep in the car on the way back after 12 hours nonstop. Just carried her up the stairs, put her nighty-night outfit on her, placed her gently in her bed, started to walk quietly out of the room and heard: "What, no nighty-night story?!?!?!"



So, I told her a story and she fell asleep after about 10 sentences....

She is tuckered out.

It was a great day for an amusement park. Great weather until the last two hours, then it stormed.

I too am tuckered out...


----------



## Pogo (Aug 12, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Just got back from docs office. I found a strange looking mole on my right buttcheek. Actually, it is up high so it is just starting on where my buttcheek is. It's new. Never had a freckle or mole there before. So..I go to see doc just to see what he says. He says he doesn't like the look of it and is sending me to a dermatologist to have it checked further.
> I know what is gonna happen. They are gonna numb it, them take a plug out. I had that done before a few years ago on my arm but it turned out to be harmless. This one? Very dark...weird shape, and something that just appeared.
> 
> Keep yer fingers crossed it's nothing.



Yeah I'd wait to hear from the dermatologist before I started worrying Gracie.  They'll know a lot more.   I've got spots of seborrhaeic keratosis and "skin tags" all over; it runs in my family.  My Irish granny had loads of 'em.  Hoping it's nothing more than that.


{Edit: I just got three "502 Bad Gateway" errors in a row trying to post this.  You know what that usually means....}


----------



## Mertex (Aug 12, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Morning all! Today is Julienne Fries Day.
> ...




Ha!  There's a hotdog hiding behind that mountain of Fries.......  Just saying......

 [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION]


----------



## Pogo (Aug 12, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...







I told ya -- once you try mustard you'll never go back to that tomato/corn syrup malarkey.    But you have to take the first step.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 12, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



Did you misspell mules or moles?


----------



## Mertex (Aug 12, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Just got back from docs office. I found a strange looking mole on my right buttcheek. Actually, it is up high so it is just starting on where my buttcheek is. It's new. Never had a freckle or mole there before. So..I go to see doc just to see what he says. He says he doesn't like the look of it and is sending me to a dermatologist to have it checked further.
> ...




Yeah, I was in the middle of responding to a PM when it locked up....I decided maybe I needed to clear my cookies, but then I couldn't get back in....kept getting 502 Bad Gateway errors.  I finally was able to get back in.  Good thing we're getting new SW, looks like this one is unable to handle the traffic here, anymore....


----------



## Mertex (Aug 12, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Yeah, you tole me once...you can tole me twice, I'm not buying it....  I'll still use ketchup.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 12, 2014)

Now I want a hot dog and fries for dinner. Oy.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 12, 2014)

Now I want a hot dog and fries for dinner. Oy.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 12, 2014)

Should have been low-fat ranch dressing in that bowl, just saying.


----------



## Jughead (Aug 12, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...


Turns out that it's honey mustard. Whoever is having those mouth watering fries is also having a tuna burger alongside...

Tuna Burger and Fries


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 12, 2014)

Have been planning on going to New England on Sept 1st for about 9 months now.  That's on 19 days away.  The Lyme disease is feeling much better.  Wonder if we will be able to make the trip.  Plan on being on the road with the new RV for 2 or maybe 3 weeks.  Feeling pretty good today.  Felt good yesterday.  I have a follow-up doctor's appointment tomorrow at 10:00 am.  Will see what he has to say about it all.  Can't think of any reason why I shouldn't be able to go on vacation unless there is some critically timed lab work that may need to be done.  That will be a real bummer if that turns out to be the case.


----------



## Jughead (Aug 12, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


I gotta agree, catsup rules on fries ...


----------



## Jughead (Aug 12, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Have been planning on going to New England on Sept 1st for about 9 months now.  That's on 19 days away.  The Lyme disease is feeling much better.  Wonder if we will be able to make the trip.  Plan on being on the road with the new RV for 2 or maybe 3 weeks.  Feeling pretty good today.  Felt good yesterday.  I have a follow-up doctor's appointment tomorrow at 10:00 am.  Will see what he has to say about it all.  Can't think of any reason why I shouldn't be able to go on vacation unless there is some critically timed lab work that may need to be done.  That will be a real bummer if that turns out to be the case.


I'll bet the doc will clear you. Looks like whatever the doc gave you is doing it's job...


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 12, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> I like my muffins as chocolate chip cookies.



Just take your muffin and sit on it.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 12, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Now I want a hot dog and fries for dinner. Oy.



Okay....we heard you the first time.........


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 12, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Just got back from docs office. I found a strange looking mole on my right buttcheek. Actually, it is up high so it is just starting on where my buttcheek is. It's new. Never had a freckle or mole there before. So..I go to see doc just to see what he says. He says he doesn't like the look of it and is sending me to a dermatologist to have it checked further.
> I know what is gonna happen. They are gonna numb it, them take a plug out. I had that done before a few years ago on my arm but it turned out to be harmless. This one? Very dark...weird shape, and something that just appeared.
> 
> Keep yer fingers crossed it's nothing.



I had this thing on my shoulder for years I was worried about, but I never did anything about.  this year it started to change shape and raise even more so I got it checked out.  they told me it was nothing to worry about and was something common with age.  but the found 3 other things I never gave any thought to that needed to be removed


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 12, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Oh hell no!  Ruining good fries!!  Plain or with malt vinegar, save your catsup for your steak.......  ground....  into patties..... cooked medium..... served on a hamburger bun..... kaiser roll.... or english muffin.....


----------



## Mertex (Aug 12, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




Oh no, now you've gone to meddling....no ketchup on a hamburger, nor onions....mustard and mayo, okay, but ketchup.....no way!  And, never on a steak....that would be the ruin of a good steak.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 12, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Have been planning on going to New England on Sept 1st for about 9 months now.  That's on 19 days away.  The Lyme disease is feeling much better.  Wonder if we will be able to make the trip.  Plan on being on the road with the new RV for 2 or maybe 3 weeks.  Feeling pretty good today.  Felt good yesterday.  I have a follow-up doctor's appointment tomorrow at 10:00 am.  Will see what he has to say about it all.  Can't think of any reason why I shouldn't be able to go on vacation unless there is some critically timed *lab work* that may need to be done.  That will be a real bummer if that turns out to be the case.



"Lab work"......  I get it......


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 12, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



Mustard's for all forms of sausage, not for steak or hamburger........ 
Ketchup on hamburgers with loads of onions, pickle, lettuce, cheese and mayo with 1/4 pound of crispy bacon......


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 12, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Just got back from docs office. I found a strange looking mole on my right buttcheek. Actually, it is up high so it is just starting on where my buttcheek is. It's new. Never had a freckle or mole there before. So..I go to see doc just to see what he says. He says he doesn't like the look of it and is sending me to a dermatologist to have it checked further.
> ...



I've had this thing on my shoulders since I can remember........


----------



## R.D. (Aug 12, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Mustard on everything.  Ketchup....never!   Mayo, almost never.  Add dill or hot sauce to mayo and its a go


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 12, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Strong British ancestry eh?


----------



## Mertex (Aug 12, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Yeah, mustard on sausage, and hot dogs.....

Hamburgers, just lettuce, tomato, mustard and mayo...maybe some maple-sweet bacon...now, that's a hamburger.  Avocado slices are good on a burger, too.

Steak....maybe some A-1....or blue-cheese/butter - but no ketchup.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 12, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Notice I posted "steak.... *ground*......"


----------



## Mertex (Aug 12, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Yeah, I missed that....that would be fine, but still, no ketchup.


----------



## R.D. (Aug 12, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



You mis-typed sophisticated  pallet 

Oh yeah, and blue cheese on steak or burgers...mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 12, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Sophisticated eh?  Interesting choice of words......


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## alan1 (Aug 12, 2014)

Sherry said:


> I grabbed a low-fat blueberry muffin from the DD drive-thru on the way to work...no, I didn't get any coffee because I never touch the stuff. Anyway, I get to my office and start enjoying my muffin, and after only a couple bites I thought I was going to get sick. It was exactly the way I remember feeling when I was pregnant with my son 16 years ago. So I hung in there for a half day and then came home...I'm snuggling on the couch and very relieved that I don't have to worry about it being a possibility.



The really good news is that I know that if you were pregnant, I'm not the father.
The bad news is that I didn't have  with you.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 12, 2014)

More bad news, just lost another icon.  Lauren Bacall dead at 89.


----------



## R.D. (Aug 12, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> More bad news, just lost another icon.  Lauren Bacall dead at 89.



RIP


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 12, 2014)

r.d. said:


> ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > more bad news, just lost another icon.  Lauren bacall dead at 89.
> ...



rip


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 12, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Had a couple of skin cancer spots on my shoulder easily removed with the cold freeze spray.  No repeat.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 12, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



Sometimes I like to dip my steak in sour cream.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 12, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Have been planning on going to New England on Sept 1st for about 9 months now.  That's on 19 days away.  The Lyme disease is feeling much better.  Wonder if we will be able to make the trip.  Plan on being on the road with the new RV for 2 or maybe 3 weeks.  Feeling pretty good today.  Felt good yesterday.  I have a follow-up doctor's appointment tomorrow at 10:00 am.  Will see what he has to say about it all.  Can't think of any reason why I shouldn't be able to go on vacation unless there is some critically timed lab work that may need to be done.  That will be a real bummer if that turns out to be the case.



You sound much better than last week.  Tell the doc about your scheduled trip.  Bet he says go.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 12, 2014)

Chili sauce....mixed with mayo, some diced pickles and onions, salt and pepper and garlic....YUMMY thousand island sauce! Fry a thinly sliced chicken breast or even hamburger in teriyaki, add a fried pineapple ring in the same teriyaki juice and you have a Hana Burger! Yum yum yum!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 12, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



On rare occassions yes


----------



## Gracie (Aug 12, 2014)

I wonder if they will freeze it off or if they will cut it off? I can't see them freezing it off since it isn't a skin tab and more like a large flat black freckle.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 12, 2014)

This is a Hana Burger!


----------



## Jughead (Aug 12, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


No mayo or lettuce on hamburgers. Just raw onions, pickles, mustard, and relish. Catsup and cheese is optional. The hamburger buns need to be grilled also.


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 12, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



damn,   I had these suckers carved out of me.   they froze a couple of little bumps off my face though.


----------



## alan1 (Aug 12, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > More bad news, just lost another icon.  Lauren Bacall dead at 89.
> ...



It is a bit sad to me that a famous person such as Robin Williams or Lauren Bacall would die, but only a bit.

I didn't personally know them.

I would be more sad if one of my coffee shop friends died, or a coworker or my ex-wife.
I don't get too upset about a celebrity I never personally knew.  Celebrities die.  It just is.  Family members die also, it just is.  But family members are way more important to me.  Friends and family have always been more important to me than some celebrity.


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 12, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Have been planning on going to New England on Sept 1st for about 9 months now.  That's on 19 days away.  The Lyme disease is feeling much better.  Wonder if we will be able to make the trip.  Plan on being on the road with the new RV for 2 or maybe 3 weeks.  Feeling pretty good today.  Felt good yesterday.  I have a follow-up doctor's appointment tomorrow at 10:00 am.  Will see what he has to say about it all.  Can't think of any reason why I shouldn't be able to go on vacation unless there is some critically timed lab work that may need to be done.  That will be a real bummer if that turns out to be the case.



you should be pretty much recovered from the lyme after a few days on the antibiotics.  even when I had advanced stages of it to the point it was effecting my heart and kidneys I was feeling normal within a week.   the only residual effects I noticed was cold seemed to really bother me the next winter.


----------



## Jughead (Aug 12, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I tried it, but I still like it better on a baked potato. Horseradish would probably go good on steak, I know it's great on prime rib ...


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 12, 2014)

Just got out of the looney bin today. Spent 5 days soul searching... this anxiety of mine has taken me over. But I will prevail.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 12, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Have been planning on going to New England on Sept 1st for about 9 months now.  That's on 19 days away.  The Lyme disease is feeling much better.  Wonder if we will be able to make the trip.  Plan on being on the road with the new RV for 2 or maybe 3 weeks.  Feeling pretty good today.  Felt good yesterday.  I have a follow-up doctor's appointment tomorrow at 10:00 am.  Will see what he has to say about it all.  Can't think of any reason why I shouldn't be able to go on vacation unless there is some critically timed lab work that may need to be done.  That will be a real bummer if that turns out to be the case.



Hey, if you come across 80 maybe we can meet in Hubbard for a coffee.....It's only about 15 miles north of me...


----------



## Sherry (Aug 12, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Have been planning on going to New England on Sept 1st for about 9 months now.  That's on 19 days away.  The Lyme disease is feeling much better.  Wonder if we will be able to make the trip.  Plan on being on the road with the new RV for 2 or maybe 3 weeks.  Feeling pretty good today.  Felt good yesterday.  I have a follow-up doctor's appointment tomorrow at 10:00 am.  Will see what he has to say about it all.  Can't think of any reason why I shouldn't be able to go on vacation unless there is some critically timed lab work that may need to be done.  That will be a real bummer if that turns out to be the case.
> ...



Please have someone take a pic of you two handsome young men if you meet up.


----------



## Jughead (Aug 12, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


If you remove the catsup, a spicy batter on fries will do as well, or Arby's curly fries ...


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 12, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I love sour cream.  So easy to combine it with so many things.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 12, 2014)

Hang in there TK.


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 12, 2014)

Lots of clouds and just a little rain here tonight so we can't see the Perseid Meteor Shower tonight.  Anyone else get to watch?


----------



## Gracie (Aug 12, 2014)

If the fog doesn't roll in..I will try to watch.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 12, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



Heathen!!!!


----------



## Sherry (Aug 12, 2014)

I've known people who love to dip their fries in a chocolate shake...I don't get that one at all.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (Aug 12, 2014)

Sherry said:


> I've known people who love to dip their fries in a chocolate shake...I don't get that one at all.



I used to do that when I ate fries and shakes..  It's good.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 12, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Just got back from docs office. I found a strange looking mole on my right buttcheek. Actually, it is up high so it is just starting on where my buttcheek is. It's new. Never had a freckle or mole there before. So..I go to see doc just to see what he says. He says he doesn't like the look of it and is sending me to a dermatologist to have it checked further.
> ...



Wow. That visit was a blessing in disguise, spoonman.

My friend had her annual dental X-rays and a lump in her gum was discovered. Surgery was the next step. Hospital for days. It was benign, but a good thing they caught it.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 12, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Sometimes I have sour cream on a baked potato, sans butter. One or the other. I used to have both.....


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 12, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > More bad news, just lost another icon.  Lauren Bacall dead at 89.
> ...



What a beaut she was. I liked her acting style, too. A few years ago, when I still had Netflix, they featured many of her movies and some with her hubby, Bogart.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 12, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Wrong! Lettuce, Mayo and jalapeños.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 12, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Lots of clouds and just a little rain here tonight so we can't see the Perseid Meteor Shower tonight.  Anyone else get to watch?



I'll be in and out all night.
Back maybe 20 years ago, we were having a cookout in Stamford CT the night of the Perseids. For a couple of minutes, I swear it was snowing!


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 12, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Just got back from docs office. I found a strange looking mole on my right buttcheek. Actually, it is up high so it is just starting on where my buttcheek is. It's new. Never had a freckle or mole there before. So..I go to see doc just to see what he says. He says he doesn't like the look of it and is sending me to a dermatologist to have it checked further.
> I know what is gonna happen. They are gonna numb it, them take a plug out. I had that done before a few years ago on my arm but it turned out to be harmless. This one? Very dark...weird shape, and something that just appeared.
> 
> Keep yer fingers crossed it's nothing.


+

Good that you caught it sooner than later. I'll say a little prayer (if you don't mind).


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 12, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Alan I don't know what to think about this.  Several days ago Bacall's death was reported.  Hoax.  Yesterday her death was reported.  Internet hoax.  So today half the internet is reporting her death today and half says she is alive and well - internet hoax.  It seems that her death has been hoaxed off and on for years now.  So....like I said....I don't know what to think.


----------



## 007 (Aug 12, 2014)

So the moon is supposed to be historically close, the closest in like thousands of years, so I took a few moon shots with my little Canon PowerShot SX280HS. Pretty cool for a little camera I thought...


----------



## Gracie (Aug 12, 2014)

Wow. Look at the details in the crater edges!!!


----------



## Mertex (Aug 12, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




I can't have baked potato without sour cream, chives, butter and bacon bits, so now I order a baked sweet potato.....with cinnamon/sugar, and butter.

Calorically, sweet potato and potato are pretty similar. Nutritionally, sweet potato has 50% more fiber, a dramatically higher level of Vitamin A, and more Vitamins C and B6, but less potassium than potato.
Nutrition Faceoff: Sweet Potato vs. Potato. Which is better?


----------



## Noomi (Aug 12, 2014)

Afternoon all, hope everyone is well. 

Thinking of all those who have had troubles of late. Hope things get better for you all.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 13, 2014)

007 said:


> So the moon is supposed to be historically close, the closest in like thousands of years, so I took a few moon shots with my little Canon PowerShot SX280HS. Pretty cool for a little camera I thought...



Looks pretty damned cool. Awesome photo!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 13, 2014)

007 said:


> So the moon is supposed to be historically close, the closest in like thousands of years, so I took a few moon shots with my little Canon PowerShot SX280HS. Pretty cool for a little camera I thought...



Wonder what kind of cheese the moon is made of?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 13, 2014)

Y'all talking about baked potatoes with butter, sour cream, etc got me to thinking...  How do you know when sour cream has gone bad????


----------



## Mertex (Aug 13, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > So the moon is supposed to be historically close, the closest in like thousands of years, so I took a few moon shots with my little Canon PowerShot SX280HS. Pretty cool for a little camera I thought...
> ...




Swiss....can't you see the craters?  Duh!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 13, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



You might just be right.  Another thing I wonder about is if the moon is really made of cheese, how come the space mice doesn't eat up the moon???????


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 13, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Just got back from docs office. I found a strange looking mole on my right buttcheek. Actually, it is up high so it is just starting on where my buttcheek is. It's new. Never had a freckle or mole there before. So..I go to see doc just to see what he says. He says he doesn't like the look of it and is sending me to a dermatologist to have it checked further.
> I know what is gonna happen. They are gonna numb it, them take a plug out. I had that done before a few years ago on my arm but it turned out to be harmless. This one? Very dark...weird shape, and something that just appeared.
> 
> Keep yer fingers crossed it's nothing.




Let us know what the doc says, Gracie.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 13, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheilas friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Beckis hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Stat's aunt,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel,
Wellness for BBD,
007's Mom,
Gracie for good test results,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, and Becki.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.   This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 13, 2014)

I just saw 3 meteors. One was SOOO bright..it looked like a bluewhite fireball. The second one left a trail that was golden..the third was like a fart..very light and fast.

I made my wishes


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 13, 2014)

Good morning, everyone, and a great Hump-Day to you!

Today's choice: *MIX and MATCH!.*


Person no. 1, who in no way has any relation to person no. 2!








Kate Upton!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 13, 2014)

*Person no. 2, who is completely unrelated to person no. 1:*









Peter Kennaugh of SKY Procycling


from:

Caffeine Gives Athletes An Edge, But Don't Overdo It : Shots - Health News : NPR


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 13, 2014)

And, today's Humpday coffee funnies:




























Happy humpings!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 13, 2014)

Well, it's about 9:20 here and little Princess is still sleeping from her Phantasialand adventure.

I haven't had coffee now in over 2 weeks, so I went to a coffee store and explained what happened with my stomach, and the sales clerk recommended that I brew up a mild form of espresso and drink it as a normal coffee, so I am going to try it this morning for brunch.

I suspect that Princess Statalina will want to go swimming today and by this very beautiful weather, I sure can't blame her!!!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 13, 2014)

Another sleepless night...  I haven't had any pain from the Lyme disease for 2 full days and now all of a sudden my shoulder joints hurts so bad I just can't get to sleep.  Glad I happen to have a doctor's appointment this morning at 1000.  I thought I was on the mend.  Guess this is a little bit of a setback.  I tell you, this Lyme disease stuff is not fun.  Hope none of you folks ever get it.  Glad I don't hurt anyplace else.  That's something to be thankful for.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 13, 2014)

It always gets worse before it gets better BBD.

Go outside and wait for a meteor..then make a wish.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 13, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I just saw 3 meteors. One was SOOO bright..it looked like a bluewhite fireball. The second one left a trail that was golden..the third was like a fart..very light and fast.
> 
> I made my wishes





Star light, star bright, the first star I ....


oh, wait, that's a METEOR!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 13, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Another sleepless night...  I haven't had any pain from the Lyme disease for 2 full days and now all of a sudden my shoulder joints hurts so bad I just can't get to sleep.  Glad I happen to have a doctor's appointment this morning at 1000.  I thought I was on the mend.  Guess this is a little bit of a setback.  I tell you, this Lyme disease stuff is not fun.  Hope none of you folks ever get it.  Glad I don't hurt anyplace else.  That's something to be thankful for.



Mi sh'beyrach, BDD.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 13, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Another sleepless night...  I haven't had any pain from the Lyme disease for 2 full days and now all of a sudden my shoulder joints hurts so bad I just can't get to sleep.  Glad I happen to have a doctor's appointment this morning at 1000.  I thought I was on the mend.  Guess this is a little bit of a setback.  I tell you, this Lyme disease stuff is not fun.  Hope none of you folks ever get it.  Glad I don't hurt anyplace else.  That's something to be thankful for.
> ...



Say that real fast 3 times...


----------



## Noomi (Aug 13, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Well, it's about 9:20 here and little Princess is still sleeping from her Phantasialand adventure.
> 
> I haven't had coffee now in over 2 weeks, so I went to a coffee store and explained what happened with my stomach, and the sales clerk recommended that I brew up a mild form of espresso and drink in as a normal coffee, so I am going to try it this morning for brunch.
> 
> I suspect that Princess Statalina will want to go swimming today and by this very beautiful weather, I sure can't blame her!!!



I am glad you are having such nice weather!


----------



## Noomi (Aug 13, 2014)

Here is a photo of me and my fellow competitors at the most recent tournament, which was held on August the 3rd. I am on the far left, next to me is the gold medal winner, and the other two girls are from my own dojo in Bendigo:


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 13, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



yea, with my fair complexion and all the over exposure to the sun I've had, something had to be there.  it just wasn't the thing I thought it was.  now i'll go at least every other year


----------



## Jughead (Aug 13, 2014)

Morning folks! Today is National Filet Mignon Day ... 






Good way to celebrate would be to have a tenderloin steak cookout... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a great day!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## kaz (Aug 13, 2014)

Wednesday, is here! Looking forward to another killer kick ass day of accomplishment. The piles in my office are still too many, but there are so many fewer than were there on Monday, and they are going to be obliterated by COB Friday! And I'm wrecking havoc on my todo list as well!


----------



## 007 (Aug 13, 2014)

Noomi said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > So the moon is supposed to be historically close, the closest in like thousands of years, so I took a few moon shots with my little Canon PowerShot SX280HS. Pretty cool for a little camera I thought...
> ...


That was using a tripod and a 2 second shutter delay so the camera was steady, and cranked all the way up to it's 40x digital zoom maximum.


----------



## 007 (Aug 13, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Another sleepless night...  I haven't had any pain from the Lyme disease for 2 full days and now all of a sudden my shoulder joints hurts so bad I just can't get to sleep.  Glad I happen to have a doctor's appointment this morning at 1000.  I thought I was on the mend.  Guess this is a little bit of a setback.  I tell you, this Lyme disease stuff is not fun.  Hope none of you folks ever get it.  Glad I don't hurt anyplace else.  That's something to be thankful for.


Well I'll be ding donged... it was Lymes disease you had after all. Really sorry about that pard. I have a good friend that had it for years and never knew it. He got bad and then a doctor finally figured it out. He's pretty much back to normal now so, I hope you fully recover too.

My ma is headed in the hospital at 9:30 this morning for a CAT scan and a couple tests to find out what this lump is in her stomach. She hasn't been feeling well and doesn't have any energy on top of it, so if I said I wasn't worried, I'd be lying. This is how it started with Dad just a couple of years ago. Ma is 85 and has already out lived Dad by a few months.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 13, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Morning folks! Today is National Filet Mignon Day ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Food!!!*


Ok, August 13th just became one of my very FAVORITE days!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 13, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...




Ok.

PM.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 13, 2014)

007 said:


> So the moon is supposed to be historically close, the closest in like thousands of years, so I took a few moon shots with my little Canon PowerShot SX280HS. Pretty cool for a little camera I thought...





Outstanding.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 13, 2014)

So, as G-d apparently wants it to be, the moment little miss Princess Statalina go up, at about 10:30 this morning, it started to rain. We made a brunch and then cleaned most of my place and now we are playing board games.

She is outgrowing some of these games and I want to cycle some of them out, so if we hit a game and she definitely doesn't want it anymore, it goes on a pile of stuff to either flea-market away or just give to the neighbor's girl.

She is especially good at any kind of memory game, and usually whips me pretty bad... ouch!!


----------



## R.D. (Aug 13, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Morning folks! Today is National Filet Mignon Day ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yay!  Tonight is a business dinner, so filet mignon it will be


----------



## 007 (Aug 13, 2014)

So today I'll be going into a local radio station and recording an hour long guest DJ spot. I won it in an on air auction they hold each year for a charity they call "Walk With Grace." Local businesses and people donate things to be auctioned off on air and then all the proceeds go to cancer research, and since I've lost close family and relatives to cancer, I participate. Well the radio station itself auctions off two separate hour long guest DJ spots to the highest bidder. I don't know what the other person paid but I won my guest spot with a $400 bid. I don't get out much and don't do a lot of things for fun so I figured just go for it, bid high, and that did it. I got to pick 15 songs that I want to play, but they said they had to be 50's to 80's top 40. I was really disappointed with that and asked if I could pick something else but no. Regardless, I'm really looking forward to it, I think it's going to be a hoot. We'll tape the show today, and then it'll air on Saturday night of the 23rd. It could be heard streaming from their website... WRCO.


----------



## Jughead (Aug 13, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Morning folks! Today is National Filet Mignon Day ...
> ...


No kidding! I don't think there is a meal that I like more than a filet mignon dinner ... well with perhaps one exception. My absolute favorite meal is everything that's in the refrigerator ... 

Medium rare filet mignon with some fries or a baked potato, veggies on the side, and hot rolls would hit the spot. Nice Sam Adams beer to wash it down ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 13, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...




I'll tell you what: instead of a baker, try couscous or rice with that steak and you will find it to be an AMAZING experience.  Even better, a small bowl of strawberries while you are eating the steak, is an incredible experience for the palate. I had that combination in southern France about 3 years ago and it knocked me off my socks...


----------



## Mertex (Aug 13, 2014)

*Good Morning everyone..............*





Will see you all later.  I have an appointment with Dental surgeon....they are going to finish my implants, today.....(molars)....before anybody gets too excited!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 13, 2014)

Mertex said:


> *Good Morning everyone..............*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Let uf no iff you can tawk aftewwawd.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 13, 2014)

007 said:


> So today I'll be going into a local radio station and recording an hour long guest DJ spot. I won it in an on air auction they hold each year for a charity they call "Walk With Grace." Local businesses and people donate things to be auctioned off on air and then all the proceeds go to cancer research, and since I've lost close family and relatives to cancer, I participate. Well the radio station itself auctions off two separate hour long guest DJ spots to the highest bidder. I don't know what the other person paid but I won my guest spot with a $400 bid. I don't get out much and don't do a lot of things for fun so I figured just go for it, bid high, and that did it. I got to pick 15 songs that I want to play, but they said they had to be 50's to 80's top 40. I was really disappointed with that and asked if I could pick something else but no. Regardless, I'm really looking forward to it, I think it's going to be a hoot. We'll tape the show today, and then it'll air on Saturday night of the 23rd. It could be heard streaming from their website... WRCO.





Does that station also webcast?  Congrats, 007.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 13, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Morning folks! Today is National Filet Mignon Day ...
> ...




No fair....I'm having dental surgery today and you all are making me hungry.....


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 13, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Here is a photo of me and my fellow competitors at the most recent tournament, which was held on August the 3rd. I am on the far left, next to me is the gold medal winner, and the other two girls are from my own dojo in Bendigo:



  What a good photo.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 13, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



^^^^ with the exception of the veggies. I only do salad and baked potato with steak of any cut. I like filets bacon-wrapped.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 13, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Impossibru!  Look at that color.  Nice and greenish, none of that chrome yellow pastel.  Plus what really gives it away -- square plates.  That means it's a pricey restaurant who would never sink to such trifles.


----------



## 007 (Aug 13, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > So today I'll be going into a local radio station and recording an hour long guest DJ spot. I won it in an on air auction they hold each year for a charity they call "Walk With Grace." Local businesses and people donate things to be auctioned off on air and then all the proceeds go to cancer research, and since I've lost close family and relatives to cancer, I participate. Well the radio station itself auctions off two separate hour long guest DJ spots to the highest bidder. I don't know what the other person paid but I won my guest spot with a $400 bid. I don't get out much and don't do a lot of things for fun so I figured just go for it, bid high, and that did it. I got to pick 15 songs that I want to play, but they said they had to be 50's to 80's top 40. I was really disappointed with that and asked if I could pick something else but no. Regardless, I'm really looking forward to it, I think it's going to be a hoot. We'll tape the show today, and then it'll air on Saturday night of the 23rd. It could be heard streaming from their website... WRCO.
> ...


Right, that's what I meant when I mentioned 'streaming.'


----------



## 007 (Aug 13, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Here is a photo of me and my fellow competitors at the most recent tournament, which was held on August the 3rd. I am on the far left, next to me is the gold medal winner, and the other two girls are from my own dojo in Bendigo:


Nice going, Noomi... and... you're even kinda hot with all your medals, blue belt and in your Gi...


----------



## Pogo (Aug 13, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



We're getting a new station wagon??  Awright, I wanna drive!

The 502s seem to have subsided without intervention.  I was only getting them trying to access this thread -- PMs weren't affected.  Anyway, for anyone that needs to clear thier cookies, I strongly recommend this French Roast I got right here....


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 13, 2014)

007 said:


> So today I'll be going into a local radio station and recording an hour long guest DJ spot. I won it in an on air auction they hold each year for a charity they call "Walk With Grace." Local businesses and people donate things to be auctioned off on air and then all the proceeds go to cancer research, and since I've lost close family and relatives to cancer, I participate. Well the radio station itself auctions off two separate hour long guest DJ spots to the highest bidder. I don't know what the other person paid but I won my guest spot with a $400 bid. I don't get out much and don't do a lot of things for fun so I figured just go for it, bid high, and that did it. I got to pick 15 songs that I want to play, but they said they had to be 50's to 80's top 40. I was really disappointed with that and asked if I could pick something else but no. Regardless, I'm really looking forward to it, I think it's going to be a hoot. We'll tape the show today, and then it'll air on Saturday night of the 23rd. It could be heard streaming from their website... WRCO.



Oh how exciting.  I have done some radio work but never got to DJ.  My daughter DJs for stuff all the time and loves doing it.  I think I would too.  But closer to the airing time, remind us again please and tell us the time it will be aired.  We can probably access the stream with our computers?


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 13, 2014)

007 said:


> So today I'll be going into a local radio station and recording an hour long guest DJ spot. I won it in an on air auction they hold each year for a charity they call "Walk With Grace." Local businesses and people donate things to be auctioned off on air and then all the proceeds go to cancer research, and since I've lost close family and relatives to cancer, I participate. Well the radio station itself auctions off two separate hour long guest DJ spots to the highest bidder. I don't know what the other person paid but I won my guest spot with a $400 bid. I don't get out much and don't do a lot of things for fun so I figured just go for it, bid high, and that did it. I got to pick 15 songs that I want to play, but they said they had to be 50's to 80's top 40. I was really disappointed with that and asked if I could pick something else but no. Regardless, I'm really looking forward to it, I think it's going to be a hoot. We'll tape the show today, and then it'll air on Saturday night of the 23rd. It could be heard streaming from their website... WRCO.



Fun!!  That is one of the three jobs I always wanted to do, but was too busy doing the others on my list, and never got around to it. I did interview once, but the shift was a very late one and all DJs had to go to the remote spots where advertising was being done and I didn't like that aspect of it all.....and that was in addition to the job hours and in any kind of weather.... 

Best of luck to you, 007 and please do remind us, when it airs???


----------



## Pogo (Aug 13, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Me too.  I'm getting mine lopped off.  Doesn't work.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 13, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...




Then you and Mad Cabbie would have something in common:


----------



## Pogo (Aug 13, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I do too but I must say that's a poetic way to put it...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 13, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Dipping one's meat is a very personal issue.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 13, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Always lettuce, tomato, never onion, thin thin coat of mayo, and of course a nice sharp cheese.  Mustard not really, that's for fries and dogs and other things.  Ketchup is for the trash can.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 13, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> Just got out of the looney bin today. Spent 5 days soul searching... this anxiety of mine has taken me over. But I will prevail.



Umm... sir?  This IS the loony bin.  Welcome!  

Wasn't this a Leo diCaprio movie?


----------



## Pogo (Aug 13, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Lots of clouds and just a little rain here tonight so we can't see the Perseid Meteor Shower tonight.  Anyone else get to watch?



Not yet   But the cloud cover is finally _finally_ moving on (to Bloodrock's house).  Maybe tonight there'll be some leftovers.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 13, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, everyone, and a great Hump-Day to you!
> 
> Today's choice: *MIX and MATCH!.*
> 
> ...



What does it mean that I don't know who Kate Upton is but I do know who Justin and B.J. Upton are?


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 13, 2014)

Good morning all.  It doesn't seem possible that it is another Wednesday already.  The days are just zooming by.  I'm awaiting the arrival of the Comcast tech who hopefully will get our phones back up and running.   And Hombre will do the medical taxi run with Uncle Ed today.  Hope BBD has found some relief for his shoulder, that Mertex's dental adventure goes well, that Gracie and 007's Mom get good reports, and all are looking forward to a productive or at least a pleasant day.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 13, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, everyone, and a great Hump-Day to you!
> ...



Magnum Mysterium, brother, Magnum Mysterium!


----------



## Pogo (Aug 13, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


>



Lammas?  

Well almost...


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 13, 2014)

For today's history lesson. . . .

On this day in history, August 13, 1942,  Walt Disney's fifth full-length animated film, Bambi, was released to theaters.  Producing some of Disney's most beloved and universally recognized characters, the movie was based on the book Bambi, A Life in the Woods by Austrian author Felix Alten.  Bambi was a roe deer in the book, but that species is not in the U.S. so Disney transformed him into a white tailed deer more familiar to an American audience.  Along with his father, the Great Prince of the forest, his unnamed mother, Thumper the rabbit, Flower the Skunk, the love of his life, Faline, the cast all became iconic figures.  The film received three Academy Award nominations.  It was added to the National Film Registry of the Library of Congress in 2008.

Bambi came to our town several years after it was released--sometime in the 1950's, but when I finally got to see it, it was one of two movies my parents had to drag me out of the theater after numerous showings.  (The other was Seven Brides for Seven Brothers.)


----------



## Pogo (Aug 13, 2014)

007 said:


> So today I'll be going into a local radio station and recording an hour long guest DJ spot. I won it in an on air auction they hold each year for a charity they call "Walk With Grace." Local businesses and people donate things to be auctioned off on air and then all the proceeds go to cancer research, and since I've lost close family and relatives to cancer, I participate. Well the radio station itself auctions off two separate hour long guest DJ spots to the highest bidder. I don't know what the other person paid but I won my guest spot with a $400 bid. I don't get out much and don't do a lot of things for fun so I figured just go for it, bid high, and that did it. I got to pick 15 songs that I want to play, but they said they had to be 50's to 80's top 40. I was really disappointed with that and asked if I could pick something else but no. Regardless, I'm really looking forward to it, I think it's going to be a hoot. We'll tape the show today, and then it'll air on Saturday night of the 23rd. It could be heard streaming from their website... WRCO.




Very nice Double Oh.  I say go sneak in something of your choice anyway.  What are they gonna do -- fire you?  
After all _you_ paid _them_.  Who's working for who?  You can always deliver the Reagan line... 

Yanno you could set up your own station... not that I'd know anything about that, just sayin' it can be done... so I've uh, read...  

I'm going off to town where the local animal shelter, which is a really good one and does great work, has a thrift store they run for extra income.  It's done very well in its short time, already the biggest one in town, but they have this upright piano there from the 1940s that sounds like it hasn't been tuned since the Truman Administration.  I must be the only guy in town who owns a piano tuning hammer (wrench) so I'm gonna go and get it more into range and sounding decent for them so maybe someone will actually consider buying it.

It's quite a unique instrument --- seven octaves.  I've never seen a seven octave piano before this one -- normally they're eight octaves (plus three notes, 88 keys) or smaller electric pianos might be five octaves (61 keys).  Never seen a seven.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 13, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


>


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 13, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



No lettuce, tomato, cheese and mayo.  Yummy!


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 13, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I just saw 3 meteors. One was SOOO bright..it looked like a bluewhite fireball. The second one left a trail that was golden..the third was like a fart..very light and fast.
> 
> I made my wishes


I saw 4 in my last trip out 3 we pretty much average but 1 was brilliant red and left a trail as it crossed about 1/3 of the sky.
The moon made it impossible to see any but the bright ones.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 13, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



Christmas dinner at my partner's house has become a tradition. We go out and get 4 whole fillet heads, that's 20 - 25 pounds of unsliced fillet mignon and 8 pounds of bacon.
4 pounds of bacon is fried up for breakfast and the fat is injected into the fillet heads which are then wrapped in the remaining bacon, wrapped in foil and put on the smoker with pecan chunks at about 175 degrees.
At about the 4 hour mark, they come out of the smoker and into the oven at 350 until they reach 120 degrees internal temperature. They come out and just sit there for 10 minutes while everyone salivates.
Absolutely amazing!

Thankfully, it's a once/year meal or we would all die from the cholesterol and be broke from spending $250 on meat for a meal.


----------



## Jughead (Aug 13, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Lettuce and tomatoes are two items that I don't like on my hamburger, as they tend to overpower the burger thus not getting the full flavor of the beef patty. Not to mention making the burger soggy. I don't order my burgers with lettuce and tomatoes, but if I get em' with lettuce and tomatoes, I'm not one to complain, I'll just remove em' and enjoy my burger...


----------



## Jughead (Aug 13, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


20 - 25 pounds of unsliced filet mignon?!?!? Ahemmm ... cough ... cough ... er ... would you and your partner per chance have room next Christmas for another guest? ...


----------



## R.D. (Aug 13, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



I dont care for raw tomatoes at all...


----------



## peach174 (Aug 13, 2014)

Morning!

Have a great Wednesday !


----------



## Jughead (Aug 13, 2014)

007 said:


> So today I'll be going into a local radio station and recording an hour long guest DJ spot. I won it in an on air auction they hold each year for a charity they call "Walk With Grace." Local businesses and people donate things to be auctioned off on air and then all the proceeds go to cancer research, and since I've lost close family and relatives to cancer, I participate. Well the radio station itself auctions off two separate hour long guest DJ spots to the highest bidder. I don't know what the other person paid but I won my guest spot with a $400 bid. I don't get out much and don't do a lot of things for fun so I figured just go for it, bid high, and that did it. I got to pick 15 songs that I want to play, but they said they had to be 50's to 80's top 40. I was really disappointed with that and asked if I could pick something else but no. Regardless, I'm really looking forward to it, I think it's going to be a hoot. We'll tape the show today, and then it'll air on Saturday night of the 23rd. It could be heard streaming from their website... WRCO.


Congrats, 007! $400 is a small price to pay for getting the opportunity of a lifetime, hosting a radio show, plus the money's going for a good cause...


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## 007 (Aug 13, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, everyone, and a great Hump-Day to you!
> ...


I thought everyone on the planet knew who Kate Upton is...

Bikini Animated GIF


----------



## 007 (Aug 13, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  It doesn't seem possible that it is another Wednesday already.  The days are just zooming by.  I'm awaiting the arrival of the Comcast tech who hopefully will get our phones back up and running.   And Hombre will do the medical taxi run with Uncle Ed today.  Hope BBD has found some relief for his shoulder, that Mertex's dental adventure goes well, that Gracie and 007's Mom get good reports, and all are looking forward to a productive or at least a pleasant day.



Well... it's not good... got a call from my younger sister about 30 minutes ago and she said Ma has a perforated appendix, however the hell that happens, and her pulmonary embolism is back. She'll have to have surgery for the perforated appendix, but that's going to be very tricky being as she has a pulmonary embolism, so... it's bad... no matter how you look at it.

So, I think I'm going to call the radio station and postpone this DJ taping. I just don't feel all bubbly and cheerful right now, not with a mother laying gravely ill in the hospital.


----------



## Jughead (Aug 13, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


I tried rice and steak, and although it's good I need either a baked potato or fries with my steak. Guess I'm a meat n' potatoes guy. As for the couscous, I really enjoy it. In fact I have it on occasion when dining at a Middle Eastern or Persian restaurant. Goes great with grilled filet mignon on a stick (shish kebab), and with small fried garlic potatoes on the side ...


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 13, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Dipping?  You guys have commitment issues?


----------



## Jughead (Aug 13, 2014)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all.  It doesn't seem possible that it is another Wednesday already.  The days are just zooming by.  I'm awaiting the arrival of the Comcast tech who hopefully will get our phones back up and running.   And Hombre will do the medical taxi run with Uncle Ed today.  Hope BBD has found some relief for his shoulder, that Mertex's dental adventure goes well, that Gracie and 007's Mom get good reports, and all are looking forward to a productive or at least a pleasant day.
> ...


I'm saddened to hear that, 007. Hope the surgery goes well, and your mom makes a speedy recovery. Prayers go out to you and your mom.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 13, 2014)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all.  It doesn't seem possible that it is another Wednesday already.  The days are just zooming by.  I'm awaiting the arrival of the Comcast tech who hopefully will get our phones back up and running.   And Hombre will do the medical taxi run with Uncle Ed today.  Hope BBD has found some relief for his shoulder, that Mertex's dental adventure goes well, that Gracie and 007's Mom get good reports, and all are looking forward to a productive or at least a pleasant day.
> ...



They can do amazing thing though 007.  My Aunt Betty, at age 86 last year, went through two perforated appendix situations until they finally decided to take out the bad appendix--something they resisted doing because of her age (86) and because of numerous other serious health issues that she has.  But they finally did it and she came through with flying colors.  So your mom is in our prayers and we will expect the best.  A perforated appendix is serious--not good at all--but it's better than cancer.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 13, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


>




Wow....that looks really good.


----------



## Smilebong (Aug 13, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Before my heart attack I used to eat things like that.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 13, 2014)

Had lunch at Farrs today on South Temple, and the hot dogs were amazing!


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 13, 2014)

Smilebong said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I'd never eat anything like that.  Ruining a good burger with all that slop!


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 13, 2014)

Good news, I don't have the flu.

Bad news.  I may have breast cancer again.  

Biopsy was done today, will have the results next week.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 13, 2014)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all.  It doesn't seem possible that it is another Wednesday already.  The days are just zooming by.  I'm awaiting the arrival of the Comcast tech who hopefully will get our phones back up and running.   And Hombre will do the medical taxi run with Uncle Ed today.  Hope BBD has found some relief for his shoulder, that Mertex's dental adventure goes well, that Gracie and 007's Mom get good reports, and all are looking forward to a productive or at least a pleasant day.
> ...



Your little sister deserves a medal for taking for mother into the hospital for this ailment. A perforated appendix should not be left untreated for a month. Now that you have a diagnosis find out all the options and the outcomes and then ask your mother what she wants to do. 

Keeping you all in my thoughts!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 13, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Good news, I don't have the flu.
> 
> Bad news.  I may have breast cancer again.
> 
> Biopsy was done today, will have the results next week.



Here's hoping for a benign diagnosis, Sheila.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 13, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Used to.  Then my current wife showed me her favorite collection of knives.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 13, 2014)

007 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Heard the name, never knew who she was/is.  Don't read Sports Illustri-ated or watch much TV and then never sports.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 13, 2014)

Woke up this morning with absolutely no energy and tons of work to do around the house.  Did what I could for a while then laid back down, pollen count was 9 out of 10......  I'm awake again, guess I needed the sleep.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 13, 2014)

Greetings!
Busy, busy, busy...
I've been prepping for the new semester that starts on the 24th.  My powerpoints are pretty well done, although I have a few I want to re-work because I'm just not satisfied with them.  I also have the first four homework assignments "in the can".  Next I'll work on the labs.  The labs are abysmal and probably most difficult to redesign.  The school only really has facilities and supplies for 7-10 students per lab but I end up with double that number every class now.
With only one day a week available to work on that shed, I am not satisfied with the progress so far.  I want the main part weathertight before the snow flies.  I can always build the shelves inside later.  
So much to do, so little time.  Dang, where does it all go.
Hope 007s mom gets the care she needs and Sheila's biopsy comes back benign.  Noomi and her peeps look pretty fit.  
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Jughead (Aug 13, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Good news, I don't have the flu.
> 
> Bad news.  I may have breast cancer again.
> 
> Biopsy was done today, will have the results next week.


Hope it's nothing serious, Sheila. My prayers are with you.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 13, 2014)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all.  It doesn't seem possible that it is another Wednesday already.  The days are just zooming by.  I'm awaiting the arrival of the Comcast tech who hopefully will get our phones back up and running.   And Hombre will do the medical taxi run with Uncle Ed today.  Hope BBD has found some relief for his shoulder, that Mertex's dental adventure goes well, that Gracie and 007's Mom get good reports, and all are looking forward to a productive or at least a pleasant day.
> ...



Gosh, sorry to hear that...you seem to have a lot on your plate and postponing your DJ gig seems like a good idea.  Will continue to keep your mother in my prayers, and you, too, so you are able to be strong for your mom.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 13, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Good news, I don't have the flu.
> 
> Bad news.  I may have breast cancer again.
> 
> Biopsy was done today, will have the results next week.


Sheila....will be keeping you in my prayers too, and hope your biopsy comes back showing no cancer....


----------



## Mertex (Aug 13, 2014)

Well, my dental surgery went smoothly....the only painful thing about this 2nd phase, is the shot they give you to numb the area.....man, that was some big needle.....

Anyway, it didn't take that long, less than an hour, and I was out of there.  I'm a tad sore, but he said Motrin should be enough....if not, I still have some pain killers from Phase 1...but the numbness is going away and I'm not feeling a lot of pain....keep my fingers crossed.

Bad news.....I have to eat soft foods for 2 weeks!  Yikes! 2 weeks is a long, long time.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 13, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Good news, I don't have the flu.
> 
> Bad news.  I may have breast cancer again.
> 
> Biopsy was done today, will have the results next week.



Praying it is just dead fatty tissue!


----------



## Gracie (Aug 13, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Well, my dental surgery went smoothly....the only painful thing about this 2nd phase, is the shot they give you to numb the area.....man, that was some big needle.....
> 
> Anyway, it didn't take that long, less than an hour, and I was out of there.  I'm a tad sore, but he said Motrin should be enough....if not, I still have some pain killers from Phase 1...but the numbness is going away and I'm not feeling a lot of pain....keep my fingers crossed.
> 
> Bad news.....I have to eat soft foods for 2 weeks!  Yikes! 2 weeks is a long, long time.



Milkshakes!!


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 13, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Good news, I don't have the flu.
> ...



Unfortunately this is the most dangerous kind of breast cancer:  Inflammatory Breast Cancer - Breast Cancer Center - EverydayHealth.com


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 13, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...




Not me. I'm a monogamous dipper. I dip that piece of steak in just one sauce on that evening!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 13, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Good news, I don't have the flu.
> 
> Bad news.  I may have breast cancer again.
> 
> Biopsy was done today, will have the results next week.




Prayers and best thoughts for you, AgainSheila.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 13, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Good news, I don't have the flu.
> 
> Bad news.  I may have breast cancer again.
> 
> Biopsy was done today, will have the results next week.



Geez.  I know we can't control these things, but it sure seems to me you've had your fair share of issues already and didn't need this.  And I am really frustrated when they do these things and then you have to wait days and days for the verdict.  When they do MOHS surgery for skin cancers, they take off a layer of skin and you have the lab results back in less than an hour so they know whether they got it all or need another cut.  You can't tell me they couldn't get the lab results back more quickly on these biopsies so the patient didn't have to wait and worry for sometimes up to two weeks.  Hombre had to wait almost two weeks for results on his last one.

Back in the olden days (dark ages?), my sister twice had suspicious looking moles.  The doctor did a quick biopsy right in the office, the lab had the results back within an hour, the doc took a chunk out of her to get the rest of it, and it was done.  No reoccurence and no agony of waiting.  That's the humane way to do it.

Okay rant over.  But I'm still frustrated and a little angry.  Prayers continue.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 13, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Well, my dental surgery went smoothly....the only painful thing about this 2nd phase, is the shot they give you to numb the area.....man, that was some big needle.....
> ...



That sounds delicious....I think I will make me one, later...

I had soup for lunch....it was okay!


----------



## Gracie (Aug 13, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



No no no. Positive thinking. It's not that. Nope. its dead fatty tissue. Right? RIGHT? Right.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 13, 2014)

I bought some chocolate ice cream at the store earlier...so I think I will make one too for tonight!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 13, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Good news, I don't have the flu.
> 
> Bad news.  I may have breast cancer again.
> 
> Biopsy was done today, will have the results next week.



My heart goes out to you, and you are in our prayer circle.


----------



## alan1 (Aug 13, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Morning folks! Today is National Filet Mignon Day ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Best cut of mammal meat in the world is a filet/tenderloin of beef.  I like mine cooked rare over natural wood coals (preferred) or charcoal.  A little salt after cooking and maybe some horseradish for dipping some of the cut pieces in to.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 13, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Good news, I don't have the flu.
> 
> Bad news.  I may have breast cancer again.
> 
> Biopsy was done today, will have the results next week.



That's not very good news...  Prayers up!


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 13, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Morning folks! Today is National Filet Mignon Day ...
> ...



Give me a rib-eye steak any day!!!!!!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 13, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Morning folks! Today is National Filet Mignon Day ...
> ...



Then you have never had a Dall Sheep backstrap (tenderloin).


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 13, 2014)

Had my follow-up doctor's appointment today at 1000 with my family doctor.  Things are going well with the Lyme disease.  By the time I had gotten to his office, the pain that kept me awake all night was pretty much gone.  I was, however, very tired and when I got back home I went to bed and slept until 1600.  He said he didn't see any reason why I couldn't go on vacation Sept 1st and that I should be feeling very much better before then.  I do feel pretty good right now except for being a little tired.  I feel a bit like a drama queen complaining about my little ailment when so many of the crew here in the Coffee Shop have much more serious things going on either with them or loved ones.  I do hope everybody gets well soon and their loved ones that have problems right now can quickly overcome the bumps in the road.  In the future I will try to think of others more and myself a little less.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 13, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Had my follow-up doctor's appointment today at 1000 with my family doctor.  Things are going well with the Lyme disease.  By the time I had gotten to his office, the pain that kept me awake all night was pretty much gone.  I was, however, very tired and when I got back home I went to bed and slept until 1600.  He said he didn't see any reason why I couldn't go on vacation Sept 1st and that I should be feeling very much better before then.  I do feel pretty good right now except for being a little tired.  I feel a bit like a drama queen complaining about my little ailment when so many of the crew here in the Coffee Shop have much more serious things going on either with them or loved ones.  I do hope everybody gets well soon and their loved ones that have problems right now can quickly overcome the bumps in the road.  In the future I will try to think of others more and myself a little less.



Lyme disease.....  Little ailment......  Sure thing BBD......  Damn thing's potentially deadly and can cause sever neurological and cardiac issues decades in the future if not treated in time.  Trust me, you're not being a drama queen.  Leave that to me........


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 13, 2014)

Sherry said:


>



I thought that was reserved for birthdays, Christmas Eve and once usually sometime in April??????


----------



## Sherry (Aug 13, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Oh yeah, special occasions sex is awesome.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 13, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Yep.  However, foreplay is usually 30 days of begging...


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 13, 2014)

Got the wife an early birthday present (her b-day is next month).  The old treadmill was about worn out and she wanted to go a different route, something less strenuous on the knees, low impact.  Well I just got my exercise putting together her new NordicTrack E6.3 Elliptical.






I tried it in the store and it doesn't really hurt my knees so I may have found something I can use to work on my lower body.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 13, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Wag your tail harder......


----------



## Noomi (Aug 14, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


>



Hell yes. I'd even play it with you!


----------



## Noomi (Aug 14, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Got the wife an early birthday present (her b-day is next month).  The old treadmill was about worn out and she wanted to go a different route, something less strenuous on the knees, low impact.  Well I just got my exercise putting together her new NordicTrack E6.3 Elliptical.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You will feel it in your thigh muscles though - they are great.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 14, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheilas friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Beckis hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Stat's aunt,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel,
Wellness for BBD,
007's Mom,
Sheila test results,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, and Becki.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.   This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 14, 2014)

Good morning, everyone, and a great Thor's-Day to you!

Today's choice: *MIX and MATCH!.*


Person no. 1, who in no way has any relation to person no. 2!







 Brunette


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 14, 2014)

Person no. 2, who has no relation to person no 1:







from:

Starbucks Prices More Expensive in China, Chinese Reactions - chinaSMACK


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 14, 2014)

And today's coffee funnies:







(catch the spelling error?? LOL)


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 14, 2014)

*Today is day 17 of the great Stat-Princess-Statalina vacation*.

Yesterday, since Princess Statalina was still tuckered-out from the 12-13 hour day at Phantasialand the day before and just as we were planning to get out the door for a bike tour, it started to rain in buckets, we made a chill-day instead with lots of indoor games, and in doing so, we sorted through the games in her room that she does not want anymore, so I could box them up and prepare to ebay them or flea-market them. 

And since 2 customers from the final business day that I opened up the week before couldn't make it and since little Princess loves doing arts-n-crafts with her babysitter when she is here, I scheduled two business appointments for the early evening, at 5 pm. Well, the babysitter came with old coffee mugs, special markers and a mini-kiln and the two were creating their own coffee mug designs. Since it was going to take more than two hours to get the mugs done and since I hadn't gotten a workout in since the beginning of the vacation, I took off to the gym for 3 hours, pumped like a crazy man  and let little one stay up late with the babysitter.

Typing now feels like this today:









The weather looks to be perfect today, really post-card perfect, so we will do a bike-tour today, and then scooter-tour and then playgrounds, and since the one private pool is open till 9, we will go swimming. The goal is to let her run wild so it will be easier to get her into bed earlier and earlier, incrementally, so that when she goes back to her mother next Tuesday, she will be on the normal school-year sleep schedule, because she begins the 2nd grade on Wednesday.

I often ask myself where the last year and frankly, this year. Wow.


----------



## kaz (Aug 14, 2014)

Happy Thursday everyone!  Another day to kick butt.  My office is so much cleaner and my todo list shorter.  I need that because so much is coming up in the coming weeks.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 14, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Had my follow-up doctor's appointment today at 1000 with my family doctor.  Things are going well with the Lyme disease.  By the time I had gotten to his office, the pain that kept me awake all night was pretty much gone.  I was, however, very tired and when I got back home I went to bed and slept until 1600.  He said he didn't see any reason why I couldn't go on vacation Sept 1st and that I should be feeling very much better before then.  I do feel pretty good right now except for being a little tired.  I feel a bit like a drama queen complaining about my little ailment when so many of the crew here in the Coffee Shop have much more serious things going on either with them or loved ones.  I do hope everybody gets well soon and their loved ones that have problems right now can quickly overcome the bumps in the road.  In the future I will try to think of others more and myself a little less.



What you have is not trivial, BBD! Unchecked Lyme disease can have a serious impact on your overall health. You need to take care of yourself and thank you for caring about others too.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 14, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 14, 2014)

Welcome to Thursday!  Coffee is good and I'm feeling pretty good today.  Looks like it's going to be  a pretty nice day outside.  Got some really good sleep last night.  Good sleep cures all ills!!!


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 14, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Got the wife an early birthday present (her b-day is next month).  The old treadmill was about worn out and she wanted to go a different route, something less strenuous on the knees, low impact.  Well I just got my exercise putting together her new NordicTrack E6.3 Elliptical.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These things burn some serious calories!


----------



## Jughead (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## saveliberty (Aug 14, 2014)

Fellow posters,

Your brain is the most important thing you carry around, with the possible exception of your heart/soul.  A brain can help you overcome tremendous struggles with a positive attitude.  Medicine has witnessed time and again what the soul and brain can do together in restoring mental and physical health.  I personally think having others direct that energy of postitive thought toward you can also be of great help.  All of you are going to get better and that is that.  Consider it all fixed.


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 14, 2014)

looking at the calendar i see its august 14th already.  i noticed on the way into work some of the Ash and sumac trees are starting to turn colors already.  The nights are starting to get cold and it felt like fall in the air this morning.   Where did this summer go? It seems to have gone faster than usual.

It's been an interesting summer for me. I've spent most of it as a bachelor.  My wife works in the school system and has summers off.  this summer she has taken advantage of that time and did a lot of traveling with friends.  She spent a week at a friends summer house on the beach in North Carolina. Then we managed to squeeze a wek in at our shore house.  Then she was off to vegas for a week and a half.  home for the weekend to see two plays and do a mystery theater dinner.  then she was back down to our shore house for a week with her friends.  Back for a few more plays, then a week up in the Berkshires.  This week her friends form Vegas are out staying with us. Next week she does a 3 day wine tour wine a bunch of her friends.  and the last week of summer we finally get away together again.  It's good that she is getting away because i have been buried at work with two special projects.  I actually had to switch one weeks vacation this summer and cancel another. hopefully these nightmares will die down shortly.

But one thing for sure, it all has made for the fastest summer on record.  i feel like i haven't done any of the normal summer things.  haven't been fishing once. Haven't been hiking and taking my normal massive amount of pictures.  Never started my bike up or got it inspected this year.   I think if i've been in the pool 10 times that is it.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 14, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Fellow posters,
> 
> Your brain is the most important thing you carry around, with the possible exception of your heart/soul.  A brain can help you overcome tremendous struggles with a positive attitude.  Medicine has witnessed time and again what the soul and brain can do together in restoring mental and physical health.  I personally think having others direct that energy of postitive thought toward you can also be of great help.  All of you are going to get better and that is that.  Consider it all fixed.



What you say is true but I must remind you that chanting and shaking a dead chicken around can sometimes be helpful too - especially if done in the close vicinity of a campfire!


----------



## peach174 (Aug 14, 2014)

Morning !

Thursday's smile


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 14, 2014)

He's sleeping during the day...


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 14, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Fellow posters,
> ...



No chickens were harmed in the making of my post, nor was Smokey the Bear nervous.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 14, 2014)

Hey, happy campers, have a great day.

Started as a bummer when I discovered my cat managed to damage an external drive with a finished book and three articles underway on it.  I don't have the articles backed up, so if my computer guy can't fix the drive I will have to send the cat to computer science school to figure it out.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Pogo (Aug 14, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



-- they come in some other form??  



I have several reddening on the vine right now.  Yummmm....


----------



## Pogo (Aug 14, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



The commitment is all in the dip...


----------



## Pogo (Aug 14, 2014)

Jughead said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Me too Double 0.  I've been by that hospital bed, prayers up.  You and Sheila have a special sub-circle.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 14, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



Actually I agree with both of the above.  That thing does look rather wet.  But I'll take that jalapeño. 

 I didn't want to go down the heart attack road so I gave up cow in the '70s, though only gave up wheat more recently.  But not entirely-- I had this whole grain pizza crust sitting around and baked it last night, figured it would be a splurge/reward after losing all that weight, and would set me back.  Even had a beer with it, which has also been off for about 6 months.  But according to this morning's weigh-in, it didn't.   It's all in the timing methinks.

I do still enjoy a good turkey burger -- all the taste, protein instead of fat, and no hormones.  

It's gotta have a little better cheese than the Velveeta on this one though...


----------



## R.D. (Aug 14, 2014)

Pogo said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...








Happy Thursday all!


----------



## Pogo (Aug 14, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



"Monogamous Dipper"   Yanno that has a certain meter to it.  I think it looks like this...


----------



## Pogo (Aug 14, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Well, my dental surgery went smoothly....the only painful thing about this 2nd phase, is the shot they give you to numb the area.....man, that was some big needle.....
> ...



Eggplant Parmigiana!  Right outta the garden!


----------



## 007 (Aug 14, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Well you're right Foxy... Ma is in surgery as I type this, and my little sister said they told her that it was a rather quick procedure and not to worry. So if she pulls through this OK and then some drugs take care of the P.E. again, she'll be back to herself here in no time. And boy you're also right that that beats the snot otta being cancer. She can whip this... thank God.


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 14, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



did I mention I have a special occaision coming up?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 14, 2014)

Don't do this before your morning coffee.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 14, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Sorry, I'll be busy.......

Oh, that wasn't directed at me....  Good, I was a little worried for a moment there......


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 14, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Good news, I don't have the flu.
> ...



Thank you, prayers do amazing things.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 14, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> looking at the calendar i see its august 14th already.  i noticed on the way into work some of the Ash and sumac trees are starting to turn colors already.  *The nights are starting to get cold and it felt like fall in the air this morning.*   Where did this summer go? It seems to have gone faster than usual.
> 
> It's been an interesting summer for me. I've spent most of it as a bachelor.  My wife works in the school system and has summers off.  this summer she has taken advantage of that time and did a lot of traveling with friends.  She spent a week at a friends summer house on the beach in North Carolina. Then we managed to squeeze a wek in at our shore house.  Then she was off to vegas for a week and a half.  home for the weekend to see two plays and do a mystery theater dinner.  then she was back down to our shore house for a week with her friends.  Back for a few more plays, then a week up in the Berkshires.  This week her friends form Vegas are out staying with us. Next week she does a 3 day wine tour wine a bunch of her friends.  and the last week of summer we finally get away together again.  It's good that she is getting away because i have been buried at work with two special projects.  I actually had to switch one weeks vacation this summer and cancel another. hopefully these nightmares will die down shortly.
> 
> But one thing for sure, it all has made for the fastest summer on record.  i feel like i haven't done any of the normal summer things.  haven't been fishing once. Haven't been hiking and taking my normal massive amount of pictures.  Never started my bike up or got it inspected this year.   I think if i've been in the pool 10 times that is it.



I wish I could say the same, we had a little shower the other evening, and the temp dropped to 75 degrees, but it didn't stay there long.  The days are still very hot.  I'm so looking forward to cooler weather since I haven't lost any plants this summer, but more of this hot weather and I won't be able to keep them all watered.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 14, 2014)

Pogo said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...




I can eat a tomato just like I was eating an apple.....soooooo good.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 14, 2014)

Good morning, there's still 39 minutes left of it here , everybody.  Just reading over the posts since I signed off this morning and thinking what an interesting group of people you all are.  Would we ever have all come together as a quasi-family in real life?  Probably not.  But here each and every one of you is important.

Still wonderful weather here in north central New Mexico, but this will be our last day in the 80's probably.  It is forecast to start climbing back into the low 90's next week but that is very pleasant for us this time of year.  It goes down to the low 60's, even high 50's at night which makes for great sleeping with the windows wide open.

We will  likely have flash flood warnings again today, but only a vey few flash floods have been at all destructive and we'll take the risk to get the rain.  Starting tomorrow it looks like it will be drying out for awhile.  As I am sure Mertex will agree, too wet is sure better than too dry.

So hoping those feeling poorly are getting better rapidly and those awaiting verdicts will get great ones.


----------



## R.D. (Aug 14, 2014)

I bought a solar umbrellas with  plugs.    I don't get it


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 14, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...




Doesn't every man?


----------



## 007 (Aug 14, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Don't do this before your morning coffee.


Well that sends shivers up my spine...


----------



## 007 (Aug 14, 2014)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...




Little sister just texted me... Ma is out of surgery, doing fine and eating a bite of lunch. ONE OBSTACLE DOWN.

Now they can concentrate on that pulmonary embolism.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 14, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning, there's still 39 minutes left of it here , everybody.  Just reading over the posts since I signed off this morning and thinking what an interesting group of people you all are.  Would we ever have all come together as a quasi-family in real life?  Probably not.  But here each and every one of you is important.
> 
> Still wonderful weather here in north central New Mexico, but this will be our last day in the 80's probably.  It is forecast to start climbing back into the low 90's next week but that is very pleasant for us this time of year.  It goes down to the low 60's, even high 50's at night which makes for great sleeping with the windows wide open.
> 
> ...



Living in a wet area I don't know if I can agree.  You can always bring in water in a drought but when you have mildew on everything about all you can do is run around with a rag and a bottle of vinegar.  Seems the former is less work.


----------



## 007 (Aug 14, 2014)

007 said:


> So today I'll be going into a local radio station and recording an hour long guest DJ spot. I won it in an on air auction they hold each year for a charity they call "Walk With Grace." Local businesses and people donate things to be auctioned off on air and then all the proceeds go to cancer research, and since I've lost close family and relatives to cancer, I participate. Well the radio station itself auctions off two separate hour long guest DJ spots to the highest bidder. I don't know what the other person paid but I won my guest spot with a $400 bid. I don't get out much and don't do a lot of things for fun so I figured just go for it, bid high, and that did it. I got to pick 15 songs that I want to play, but they said they had to be 50's to 80's top 40. I was really disappointed with that and asked if I could pick something else but no. Regardless, I'm really looking forward to it, I think it's going to be a hoot. We'll tape the show today, and then it'll air on Saturday night of the 23rd. It could be heard streaming from their website... WRCO.


I did postpone this yesterday with all that was going on with Ma. Didn't really feel all cheery and chipper to be doing a guest DJ spot. Looks like with Ma out of surgery and doing OK now though I can go ahead. Talked with the regular DJ and he said we can just do it same time next Wednesday.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 14, 2014)

Summer in the air? It's currently 91 here at 11:47. It will likely make 94 ahain with a "feels like" of well over 100. Today is my one day off but the wife has plans that involve me leaving the house and driving to town in my non air conditioned truck. So far, I have been skillfully avoiding the when can we leave questions.

I finally broke my loosing streak at the poker table last night. I placed 1st in the 2nd tournament after a miserable loss on a bad beat in the first.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 14, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Hey, happy campers, have a great day.
> 
> Started as a bummer when I discovered my cat managed to damage an external drive with a finished book and three articles underway on it.  I don't have the articles backed up, so if my computer guy can't fix the drive I will have to send the cat to computer science school to figure it out.



According to your cat, the drive started it with a static charge.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 14, 2014)

Was getting ready to load up my truck for a trip to the landfill, hadn't done it in a couple of months, the garage was filling up.......  Next door was a couple mowing the grass, empty house, owner died awhile back, they took care of my trash for $12.  His uncle runs the front gate to the land fill so he'll get to dump for free......  Normal cost is $4 a yard, I had about 2 1/2 yards of trash.  Now I can go back to being lazy......
Also turned the A/C on, it's warm out there!  We ran it for a few hours yesterday, looks like we'll be running it most of the day today.  I think this is the third or fourth time we've used it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 14, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Hey, happy campers, have a great day.
> 
> Started as a bummer when I discovered my cat managed to damage an external drive with a finished book and three articles underway on it.  I don't have the articles backed up, so if my computer guy can't fix the drive I will have to send the cat to computer science school to figure it out.



Puppy Linux, runs on ram, (won't replace your current OS) you might be able to access your HD through PL and copy the files to a thumb drive.  It's worth a shot.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 14, 2014)

I followed most of that, a little unsure where you get these rams.  Farmer down the road?


----------



## R.D. (Aug 14, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> I followed most of that, a little unsure where you get these rams.  Farmer down the road?



All I got was it was worth a shot


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 14, 2014)

R.D. said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I followed most of that, a little unsure where you get these rams.  Farmer down the road?
> ...



Glad you clarified a shot, I was concerned it might involve violence.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 14, 2014)

R.D. said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I followed most of that, a little unsure where you get these rams.  Farmer down the road?
> ...



LOL.  Ringel does tend to speak in unknown tongues now and then, but we love him anyway.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 14, 2014)

Okay for today's history lesson, on this day in history, August 14, in. . .

1848  Following Mexico's cessation of the vast majority of the western USA, Oregon Territory is organized by act of Congress.  As you can see on the map, it took in all the area that would become Washington, Oregon, Idaho, and the western edge of Wyoming and Montana.  The story of how it got divided up into the various states takes a lot longer to tell.






1880 - The Cologne Cathedral in Cologne, Germany was completed after 632 years of rebuilding.  I'm thinking they must have picked a really bad contractor.  I mean it is really beautiful and impressive but 632 years????







1888 - A patent for the electric meter was granted to Oliver B. Shallenberger.  So we all know who we have to blame for that when we get our electric bill every month.

1893  France became the first country to introduce motor vehicle registration.  One does wonder how many motor vehicles France had in 1893.

1896 - Gold was discovered in Canada's Yukon Territory. Within the next year more than 30,000 people rushed to the area to look for gold.  There are no statistics, however, on how many of them found some.

1935  Franklin D. Roosevelt signed the Social Security Act, creating a government pension system for the retired.  At the risk of getting political, it was something very very different from what it is now.

1936 - The first olympic basketball competition was held at the Olympic Games in Berlin, Germany. The U.S. defeated Canada, 19-8.  They continued the competition in future games anyway.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 14, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Strangely, I understand him perfectly.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 14, 2014)

One of my friends bought my brother's old house.  It has an inground swimming pool.  When my brother had the house, we spent the better half of a summer getting that pool set up after four or five years of no use at all.  We scrapped and repainted it, replaced the underwater lighting, the diving board, the pump and filter, repainted the chain link fence that surrounds it and generally spent a lot of money on it.

But all those troubles got sold when my brother turned over the keys to our mutual friend.  

My buddy told me that the pool just was not as clear and inviting as it should be.  He went to a swimming pool supply store for answers.

"What's the pH?" asked the clerk at Summer Fun Pools.  

"I dunno." answered my friend.

"That's your problem!  You have to add this acid to get the pool in balance." advised the clerk.

So my buddy turned over his credit card and bought the proper acid supplement.

Three days later and the pool remained cloudy.  So, back to the store for a solution.

"Your pool is too acidic!"  said the clerk. "You need this caustic additive to clear the water."

So he spent more money just to get that clarity a well maintained swimming pool should have.  Four days after adding the caustic chemicals, the pool was still murky.  My friend decided to go back to Summer Fun for advice.

The swimming pool has a diotomacieous earth filter system.

"How old is the diotomacieous filter media?"  was the question the clerk at he pool supply store asked.

"I dunno.  Maybe five years." responded my friend.

"That's your problem!  The dirt is too old to be effective."

And that meant spending more money on new filter medium.

After emptying the filter, cleaning it thoroughly and replacing it with fresh clean diotomacieous earth, my friend waited in vein for the water to clear.  After a week, the pool still looked cloudy.

He went back yet again and told the staff at Summer Fun the new filter medium did not deliver as promised.

"You can't expect new filter medium to clear up cloudy water!  That's your problem!  The dirt has no bacteria to clear the water!  You need to add our special mix of germs to make that diotomacieous earth work the way it should!"

Well, you can pull the wool over he eyes of my buddy just so many times before he finally gets it.  He stopped at the grocery store, bought five one gallon jugs of chlorine bleach, stabbed the plastic jugs with a screwdriver and tossed them into his swimming pool.  That weekend, the pool looked ready for a photo shoot in Archetectural Digest.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 14, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> I followed most of that, a little unsure where you get these rams.  Farmer down the road?


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 14, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Oh you poor man!  There's a cure for that......


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 14, 2014)

007 said:


> welfarequeen said:
> 
> 
> > don't do this before your morning coffee.
> ...



*this is what stupid looks like...*


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 14, 2014)

Going to grab a BLT for supper and then head out for our American Legion meeting tonight.  One of our member, who is also the treasurer, had a triple by-pass surgery earlier today.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 14, 2014)

The pineapple-mustard glazed ham (not ram) is in the oven......  Should be done in about 20 minutes.....


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 14, 2014)

And OMG, thanks to Mertex for calling it to my attention because I completely forgot to check the home page to day but





*to our one and only​*

*DERIDEO_TE!!!!!!!​*​
And blessings and happiness for many, many more.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 14, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Yeah but you're weird in a good way too.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm weird in several ways, darlin'.


----------



## Jughead (Aug 14, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


There's also mashed potatoes with gravy on top for a side. You can't get any softer than mashed potatoes. For a complete meal, you could have Shepherd's Pie, it should be passable for soft food ...  ... don't forget to add some catsup ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 14, 2014)

It came out wonderful......  Was delicious.....  Have lots left over.......


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 14, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Going to grab a BLT for supper and then head out for our American Legion meeting tonight.  One of our member, who is also the treasurer, had a triple by-pass surgery earlier today.



Prayers for our Comrade BBD. 

We don't have a meeting in July or August. Too many other activities going on.


----------



## Jughead (Aug 14, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> It came out wonderful......  Was delicious.....  Have lots left over.......


Lots of leftovers? In our home those leftovers wouldn't last the night. You'd find an empty plate in the fridge the next morning, but no ham ...


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 14, 2014)

This was taken on the beach where our shore house is.   pretty wild.  check out the video in the link.

Caught on Camera: Hammerhead Shark at Island Beach State Park | NBC 10 Philadelphia

Caught on Camera: Hammerhead Shark at Island Beach State Park


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 14, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> looking at the calendar i see its august 14th already.  i noticed on the way into work some of the Ash and sumac trees are starting to turn colors already.  The nights are starting to get cold and it felt like fall in the air this morning.   Where did this summer go? It seems to have gone faster than usual.
> 
> It's been an interesting summer for me. I've spent most of it as a bachelor.  My wife works in the school system and has summers off.  this summer she has taken advantage of that time and did a lot of traveling with friends.  She spent a week at a friends summer house on the beach in North Carolina. Then we managed to squeeze a wek in at our shore house.  Then she was off to vegas for a week and a half.  home for the weekend to see two plays and do a mystery theater dinner.  then she was back down to our shore house for a week with her friends.  Back for a few more plays, then a week up in the Berkshires.  This week her friends form Vegas are out staying with us. Next week she does a 3 day wine tour wine a bunch of her friends.  and the last week of summer we finally get away together again.  It's good that she is getting away because i have been buried at work with two special projects.  I actually had to switch one weeks vacation this summer and cancel another. hopefully these nightmares will die down shortly.
> 
> But one thing for sure, it all has made for the fastest summer on record.  i feel like i haven't done any of the normal summer things.  haven't been fishing once. Haven't been hiking and taking my normal massive amount of pictures.  Never started my bike up or got it inspected this year.   I think if i've been in the pool 10 times that is it.



I've spent most of the summer decorating my new place.  I woke up this morning and there was certainly a chill in the air.  My friend and I decided to go garage saling today and it was so much fun, really nice day.  We went to Chick-fil-A for lunch then I came home and incorporated the things I bought.

I know winter was bad last year, hope it isn't quite that extreme again but I really love Fall and Winter.


----------



## Jughead (Aug 14, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> This was taken on the beach where our shore house is.   pretty wild.  check out the video in the link.
> 
> Caught on Camera: Hammerhead Shark at Island Beach State Park | NBC 10 Philadelphia
> 
> Caught on Camera: Hammerhead Shark at Island Beach State Park


Would be nice to have a clear pic of the hammerhead shark. It's rare to see one. Good news is that most hammerheads are harmless to humans. In isolated cases where hammerheads have attacked humans, none of the attacks were fatal.

One way to attract the shark for a better picture would be to throw raw meat into the water. However just to play it safe, it's best to use a cage, just in case other sharks come by and engage in a feeding frenzy ...


----------



## R.D. (Aug 14, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Creamed spinich, mashed sweet potatos, riscotto, fluffy eggs, apple sauce, bisque,  pudding, banana smoothies, butternut squash, liver pate, yogurt, soufle,
humus (and feta),Chocolate-Peanut Butter Smoothie Recipe...omg!, salmon mouse, ICE CREAM....now I'm hungry


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 14, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > looking at the calendar i see its august 14th already.  i noticed on the way into work some of the Ash and sumac trees are starting to turn colors already.  The nights are starting to get cold and it felt like fall in the air this morning.   Where did this summer go? It seems to have gone faster than usual.
> ...



a winter like last would be really hard to take.  it was the coldest one I can remember.  long too.  I was getting depressed at the end.  

I didn't know you had moved into a new place. that's always fun.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 14, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> This was taken on the beach where our shore house is.   pretty wild.  check out the video in the link.
> 
> Caught on Camera: Hammerhead Shark at Island Beach State Park | NBC 10 Philadelphia
> 
> Caught on Camera: Hammerhead Shark at Island Beach State Park



Like the shark's catchin' some waves dude.  Far out.......


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 14, 2014)

Bad news is the leaves are already falling off the Walnut trees....About a month early....


----------



## R.D. (Aug 14, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > looking at the calendar i see its august 14th already.  i noticed on the way into work some of the Ash and sumac trees are starting to turn colors already.  The nights are starting to get cold and it felt like fall in the air this morning.   Where did this summer go? It seems to have gone faster than usual.
> ...



Sounds like a great way to spend time.  Is the new place "home" yet?


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 14, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > This was taken on the beach where our shore house is.   pretty wild.  check out the video in the link.
> ...


 I caught a 14' hammerhead right of the beach in florida.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 14, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



I hear ya. It was bitter cold last winter. Got down to 28 one time.


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 14, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



I love it here.  I moved June 1.

We did have an extreme winter but your's especially bad.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 14, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > looking at the calendar i see its august 14th already.  i noticed on the way into work some of the Ash and sumac trees are starting to turn colors already.  *The nights are starting to get cold and it felt like fall in the air this morning.*   Where did this summer go? It seems to have gone faster than usual.
> ...



75 degrees!
How ever did you survive!  It's been pleasantly in the mid-50s this week here.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 14, 2014)

50's and they close the schools here.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 14, 2014)

They only close schools here when it freezes to the point that the roads turn into skating rinks.  And even then, not always.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 14, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



"28"   Vortex brought me a minus 5.  Twice.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 14, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Minus -20 or -40...not uncommon in winter here.  Ya get used to it.  Just dress in layers and plug your car in.


----------



## Jughead (Aug 14, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...


That is some catch, Spoonman ...  ... you're getting in the range of a 600 - 800 pound shark. Did you release the shark back into the water after you took several pictures? I would have stuffed it and mounted it on the wall. A 14 foot shark is quite a trophy. Hammerhead shark meat is also edible, and with a shark that size, you could fill up your freezer, and still have lots and lots of leftover.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 14, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


>



Ya know it's only 2015 hours here........


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 14, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



The last few days we've been in the 90s.  Means it's just starting to get warm.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 14, 2014)

Just saw a commercial on tv. I know what your all thinking, of course you saw the commercial save, its part of how tv works.  Anyways, it says we throw away enough toilet paper tubes to fill up the Empire State Building twice.

Mind boggling isn't it?  I mean what kind of person calculates the volume of discarded toilet paper tubes and realizes that it is exactly twice the volume of the Empire State Building?  Then there's the whole, why would you want to fill up the Empire State Building with paper tubes?  Twice?

Oh it might amuse some of the people who work in the Empire State Building the first time, but who is going to go for it twice?  Then I'm wondering, how many times did the garbage truck have to show up?  Where's the guy who knows the volume of the Empire State Building now, when you want to know how many garbage trucks it takes?

Okay, so just recycle already...


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 14, 2014)

I might be watching too much Last Comic Standing...


----------



## Sherry (Aug 14, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Here's hoping that you're having some great birthday sex!!


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 15, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



We did get sleet here that closed schools. That was the first time in 10 or 12 years. The last time Foley had snow on the ground was 1968, I believe.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 15, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheilas friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Beckis hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Stat's aunt,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel,
Wellness for BBD,
007's Mom,
Sheila test results,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, and Becki.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.   This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 15, 2014)

Good morning, everyone, and a great TGIF to you!

Today's choice: *MIX and MATCH!.*


Persons no. 1, who in no way have any relation to person no. 2!








Blond and brunette!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 15, 2014)

*Person no. 2, who has no relation to persons no. 1:*


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 15, 2014)

And, today's TGIF coffee funnies!!





























Have a good TGIF, folks!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 15, 2014)

Good morning, stat, I hope all is going well with you and your daughter.

Looking forward to a great day today.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 15, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Good morning, stat, I hope all is going well with you and your daughter.
> 
> Looking forward to a great day today.



We are well, thanks, off to a massive indoor pool today and tonight is arts-n-crafts night.

I am slowly moving the sleep schedule closer to her school sleep schedule, because next Wednesday she starts the second grade.  Wow, where did the time go?....


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 15, 2014)

I got up early to play Wolfenstein, the new order. I thought I would be able to install it and play it soon. But after an hour of loading the four disks it tells me I have got to wait four hours for it to download the updates from steam. It will be this afternoon before I can play it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 15, 2014)

dajjal, hope you are well.

Stat's comment about a massive pool made me think about Britain's massive sea side pools along the country's coasts.

Tidal salt-water open air swimming pools

Compiled by Oliver Merrington
Waterbeach, Cambridge.

_Devil's Point, PlymouthA number of British seaside resorts have tidal pools which fill up with seawater at every high-tide. When the tide goes down, the sun heats the water and makes an ideal swimming pool for children and adults, without the dangers of waves or unexpected currents. Some resorts provide life-guards, but they are usually unmanned._ Tidal salt-water seaside swimming pools, by Oliver Merrington


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi Jake.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 15, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > looking at the calendar i see its august 14th already.  i noticed on the way into work some of the Ash and sumac trees are starting to turn colors already.  The nights are starting to get cold and it felt like fall in the air this morning.   Where did this summer go? It seems to have gone faster than usual.
> ...



I left work early yesterday and went for a walk. The temperature was just 80 with a fresh cool breeze which is strange for mid August. Then I started noticing that the trees had yellowing leaves. All except for the big maples were showing signs of Fall. Last week the geese were overhead in the evening practicing their formation flying which usually only happens in the Fall too.

When I mentioned this to Mrs Te she said that we are in for a early Fall and more polar vortexes this Winter. This is what I found online;

Fall 2014: Polar Vortex to Visit Northeast; South at Risk for Tropical Hit



> Polar Vortex to Return Early in the Northeast
> While the fall will kick off with days of sunshine and temperatures above normal in some of the region's largest cities, including New York City and Philadelphia, the polar vortex may make its return for short, sporadic periods in September.
> "The vortex could slip at times, maybe even briefly in September for the Northeast," AccuWeather Lead Long-Range Forecaster Paul Pastelok said. "There could be a significant shot of chilly air that comes across the Great Lakes region and into the interior Northeast sometime in mid- to late-September."
> As conditions in northern Canada begin to set up similar to last fall, getting colder and unsettled quickly, it is likely that this pattern could become a source for colder air to make its way down at times into the United States, inducing a drop in temperatures for the interior Northeast during mid-fall.
> ...


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 15, 2014)

Coffee!


----------



## 007 (Aug 15, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Coffee!



Yeah.

Going to pour down a couple quick cups and then head for the hospital to see Ma.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Spoonman (Aug 15, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



yes. it was a catch and release.  i have some pictures but i will have to scan them.  this was long before the days of digital.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 15, 2014)

Once again, an explanation.


When I sign out with my good night themes, it does not mean I am going to sleep. It means I am leaving the computer until sometime the following day. It means I have to get Mrs O's evening meds, take Colonel out, get my evening meds, and then usually spend about 2 hours reading....

When I sign in the following day it doesn't mean I just got up, it means that after morning Meds, a few cups of Joe, breakfast, morning news, and sometimes an errand or two, I'm sitting down at the computer for at least 15 or 20 minutes....

In about 10 I have to leave for the Veterans service Commission.....


----------



## Jughead (Aug 15, 2014)

Morning all! Today is Lemon Meringue Pie Day. My favorite pie, and dessert for that matter is apple pie, but Lemon Meringue Pie is still quite good...






Have a great day folks!


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 15, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



^^^This place does that to me, too.   Stimulates the appetite. Have to go into deep self-control when it is time to have a bite for breakfast...


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 15, 2014)

Okay, okay I'm up.


----------



## kaz (Aug 15, 2014)

What a week, so much done.  Just a few more stubborn piles that have stuck around too long to do today, then next week I can go back to being lazy!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 15, 2014)

have a good friday, folks

will pick up my data from the shop

i love living in city centre of Salt Lake: nothing is more than six blocks that we need


----------



## peach174 (Aug 15, 2014)

Morning !

Everyone have a wonderful Friday and a Great Weekend !


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 15, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Once again, an explanation.
> 
> 
> When I sign out with my good night themes, it does not mean I am going to sleep. It means I am leaving the computer until sometime the following day. It means I have to get Mrs O's evening meds, take Colonel out, get my evening meds, and then usually spend about 2 hours reading....
> ...



What do you mean? We expect you to dedicate your* life* to USMB. We should be your last thought at night and first in the morning. Yes, even before coffee. 
I suspect you might be hilarious before caffeine.


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 15, 2014)

*Mornin' Everybody  *


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 15, 2014)

I succeeded in doing almost nothing yesterday. I do have to go open up at 1, but there isn't a lot to do after that. I may just come back here and do an electrical repair I've been putting off.
It would be great to have power back here in the gazebo.


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 15, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Once again, an explanation.
> 
> 
> When I sign out with my good night themes, it does not mean I am going to sleep. It means I am leaving the computer until sometime the following day. It means I have to get Mrs O's evening meds, take Colonel out, get my evening meds, and then usually spend about 2 hours reading....
> ...



Okay, okay so you don't sit around all day eating bon bons or whiling away the hours like we all thought...  

You don't need to explain, Ollie.  We know you love us.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 15, 2014)

Bummer, I spent five hours downloading wolfenstein  the new order, and I am already stuck. You have to jump out of a crashing plane onto the wing of another plane and run to the door and jump in. But I keep falling into the sea and getting killed. The graphics are good though, and my new computer can handle the specifications of the game ok.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 15, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


>



Good morning everybody and OMG Ollie.  That had to be the absolutely most annoying commercial of all time--grates on nerves like no other--but so well done I could not not stop watching it when it came on.  Which I suppose is annoying in a good way as it didn't make me angry like "Mommy is going to have a French fry".


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 15, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Morning all! Today is Lemon Meringue Pie Day. My favorite pie, and dessert for that matter is apple pie, but Lemon Meringue Pie is still quite good...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, you finally hit one of my all time irresistible weaknesses.  A good lemon meringue pie is my all time favorite dessert.  And now my mouth is watering.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 15, 2014)

I hate being out of rep and it seems like it takes forever to regenerate any more.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 15, 2014)

And for today's history lesson:

On this day in history, August 15, 1939,  The Wizard of Oz premiered at Grauman's Chinese Theater in Los Angeles, California.  Adapted from the 1900 novel The Wonderful Wizard of Oz by L. Frank Baum, it would become one of the best known films of all time and part of American popular culture and remains one of America's most beloved.

Despite a 'perfect' cast of Judy Garland, Ray Bolger, Jack Halen, Bert Lahr et al, and accolades for its use of Technicolor, fantasy storytelling, ground breaking musical score, and amazing characters using elaborate make-up and special effects, it was also MGM's most expensive film up to that point.  It failed to recoup the investment initially but would make up for that many times over later in subsequent releases.  It was first broadcast on television in 1956 and that has become an annual tradition.

It was nominated for six Academy Awards that year.  It lost out to 'best picture' to Gone with the Wind, but it won two others including best original song:  "Over the Rainbow" that would go on to be highly ranked among the best 100 songs of all time.  The film was named the most viewed motion picture on television syndication in history by the Library of Congress (who also preserved the film to the National Film Registry in its inaugural year (1989) for being "culturally, historically, and aesthetically significant."  It is often ranked among the Top 10 Best Movies of All Time.


----------



## boedicca (Aug 15, 2014)

And the count down to no rep is in place

TGIF - we got our La Pavoni back from the repair shop yesterday...finally, a good cappuccino!


----------



## boedicca (Aug 15, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> And for today's history lesson:
> 
> On this day in history, August 15, 1939,  The Wizard of Oz premiered at Grauman's Chinese Theater in Los Angeles, California.  Adapted from the 1900 novel The Wonderful Wizard of Oz by L. Frank Baum, it would become one of the best known films of all time and part of American popular culture and remains one of America's most beloved.
> 
> ...




I love this movie - it's the first one I remember ever seeing on tv when I was a wee tot.

I also collected the L.F. Baum books...and devoured them.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 15, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> And for today's history lesson:
> 
> On this day in history, August 15, 1939,  The Wizard of Oz premiered at Grauman's Chinese Theater in Los Angeles, California.  Adapted from the 1900 novel The Wonderful Wizard of Oz by L. Frank Baum, it would become one of the best known films of all time and part of American popular culture and remains one of America's most beloved.
> 
> ...



Pay no attention to that man behind the curtain.


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 15, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Morning all! Today is Lemon Meringue Pie Day. My favorite pie, and dessert for that matter is apple pie, but Lemon Meringue Pie is still quite good...
> ...



Doesn't that look like the most perfect dessert ever?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 15, 2014)

boedicca said:


> And the count down to no rep is in place
> 
> TGIF - we got our La Pavoni back from the repair shop yesterday...finally, a good cappuccino!



 I love a good cappuccino. 

So where is the count down clock?


----------



## boedicca (Aug 15, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > And the count down to no rep is in place
> ...



I can't tell you how great is it to have that first sip of cappuccino after a week of drip coffee.

I suspect the countdown clock is on CK's forehead.  We need a live cam.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 15, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> And for today's history lesson:
> 
> On this day in history, August 15, 1939,  The Wizard of Oz premiered at Grauman's Chinese Theater in Los Angeles, California.  Adapted from the 1900 novel The Wonderful Wizard of Oz by L. Frank Baum, it would become one of the best known films of all time and part of American popular culture and remains one of America's most beloved.
> 
> ...



A story all the more fascinating when one reads the allegorical plan of the plot.

Too political to post here but .... more here: a full blown parable on Populism.

Fun fact: the original actor cast to play the Tin Man had to bow out of the filming when the aluminum dust used for the makeup caused a severe reaction that almost killed him.  His name was Buddy Ebsen and a quarter century later played Jed Clampett.




​
He lived to be 95 so apparently the aluminum dust didn't cause permanent damage.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 15, 2014)

kaz said:


> What a week, so much done.  Just a few more stubborn piles that have stuck around too long to do today, then next week I can go back to being lazy!



I'd love to be lazy.  After moving the stuff down here to Trinidad that I didn't want to go into storage the house here is still full of boxes and other items that need to be put away.  Compounding the problem is I now have to clean up the junk room which has been collecting stuff since December.......  Not to mention the home office with that much filing, did I mention I HATE filing.......


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 15, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Bad news is the leaves are already falling off the Walnut trees....About a month early....



From my point of view, that's not bad news.  Surprising, maybe a little disappointing, but not bad.


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 15, 2014)

Now that I don't work outside the home anymore, I've been eating my first meal more toward noonish.  

Today, tuna sandwich with a bunch of spinach leaves, banana and a bottle of water..

Scrumptious!


----------



## Sherry (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Dajjal (Aug 15, 2014)

Hey Foxfyre, You asked me the other day if "rage" is a game you would like, but I have got fed up with it because I came to a town where you have to win races in a car to get money for machine guns, and I am a lousy driver so I keep crashing. So I stopped playing rage and loaded" Wolfenstein the new order" today. I have now had to stop playing it because I have a sore bum from sitting at the computer so long. I am really enjoying wolfenstein, and I can recommend it. That's if you like killing lots of Germans.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 15, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> dajjal, hope you are well.
> 
> Stat's comment about a massive pool made me think about Britain's massive sea side pools along the country's coasts.
> 
> ...



We just spent 7 hours at a very large indoor pool complex called AGGUA in a neaby city called Troisdorf.

We just got in the door and the little one's eyes are already very, very heavy. But we had a blast.   But my oh my, she really is getting good at swimming and is not at all afraid of underwater swimming. 

As is so often the case in life, sometimes the things closest to home are actually the farthest away. The usual 20 minute route to get there was closed due to construction, the secondary path had traffic jams, etc..... took one hour to get there. Aaaargh!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 15, 2014)

Tuna sandwich sounds real tasty right now.  Alas, being on a strict weight loss program, I am a bit limited with my menu selections.  But this program is working and I have lost 35 lbs already, with 15 more to go.  I feel rejuvenated and might be inspired to shop for some new clothes soon.  Right now, I'm just cinching the belt a bit tighter.
I posted my goats for sale on CL this morning.  I hope that most of them will find homes.  The alternative is not really my favorite option.  But, the sooner I divest myself of my stock holdings, the sooner I can start putting together a road stake to move down where my daughter and granddaughters are.  If the moles won't come to the mountain...or something like that.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 15, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...




The current weather in Bonn/Cologne/Koblenz is the coolest _on average_ in all of Germany's recorded weather history and totally uncharacteristic for August. It really does feel like Fall.

Isn't it just my dumb luck that the hottest weekend in years, namely, mid-July, was the weekend where I painted my place. And today is was cool enough to warrant wearing a jacket.  Not only that, more precip thus far in August since the early 1930s.

Ugh.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 15, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Morning all! Today is Lemon Meringue Pie Day. My favorite pie, and dessert for that matter is apple pie, but Lemon Meringue Pie is still quite good...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Salivate, salivate, salivate....


*FOOD!!!*


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 15, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And for today's history lesson:
> ...




And my mother's favorite young actress and singer: Judy Garland.


----------



## Jughead (Aug 15, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...


Although I have a weakness for homemade apple pie, lemon meringue pie comes in at a close second, along with key lime pie ...


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 15, 2014)

Okay, I haven't read any posts today so if I missed something, I'm sorry.  Happy Happy Joy Joy.  The oncologist today said he doesn't think it's invasive breast cancer, though we won't know for sure until Monday.  The Mammogram and ultrasound only showed a thickening of the skin, no masses.  So, let me just say, YIPPEE!!! 

Monday, when the results come in (hopefully negative), I'm planning on a party.  I'm going to get me some champagne and go out to eat some place fancy.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 15, 2014)

Of course everyone is feeling better, I expected nothing less.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 15, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Okay, I haven't read any posts today so if I missed something, I'm sorry.  Happy Happy Joy Joy.  The oncologist today said he doesn't think it's invasive breast cancer, though we won't know for sure until Monday.  The Mammogram and ultrasound only showed a thickening of the skin, no masses.  So, let me just say, YIPPEE!!!
> 
> Monday, when the results come in (hopefully negative), I'm planning on a party.  I'm going to get me some champagne and go out to eat some place fancy.




Good to hear.  
I waited to say anything but two days ago radiology called my wife, needed more mammo-picts, asymmetrical and dense tissue seen in her right breast.  She's 50, almost 51, so they just want to be sure, it only normal "growth" (best word I can come up with).


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 15, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Of course everyone is feeling better, I expected nothing less.



I feel the same as I always have.  Mostly I use my hands.


----------



## Jughead (Aug 15, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Okay, I haven't read any posts today so if I missed something, I'm sorry.  Happy Happy Joy Joy.  The oncologist today said he doesn't think it's invasive breast cancer, though we won't know for sure until Monday.  The Mammogram and ultrasound only showed a thickening of the skin, no masses.  So, let me just say, YIPPEE!!!
> 
> Monday, when the results come in (hopefully negative), I'm planning on a party.  I'm going to get me some champagne and *go out to eat some place fancy*.


Exactly what I would do ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 15, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Hey Foxfyre, You asked me the other day if "rage" is a game you would like, but I have got fed up with it because I came to a town where you have to win races in a car to get money for machine guns, and I am a lousy driver so I keep crashing. So I stopped playing rage and loaded" Wolfenstein the new order" today. I have now had to stop playing it because I have a sore bum from sitting at the computer so long. I am really enjoying wolfenstein, and I can recommend it. That's if you like killing lots of Germans.



Well I don't enjoy killing anybody and I can't think of any Germans I'm mad at today.  I do enjoy my Rise of Nations Thrones & Patriots game where I get to conquer the world, and if I let the computer choose my opponents it could pick anything from Germany to the Roman Empire to the Mayans--I usually play the largest in scope version of the game so will have six or seven other nations to conquer.  The funny thing though is I always choose to be the Americans but that doesn't stop the computer from making America one of my opponents now and than.      I haven't been able to get it to run properly on my laptop with Windows 7 and Windows 8 is resisting it some on my PC too, but I can usualy persuade it to run with some coaxing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 15, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Okay, I haven't read any posts today so if I missed something, I'm sorry.  Happy Happy Joy Joy.  The oncologist today said he doesn't think it's invasive breast cancer, though we won't know for sure until Monday.  The Mammogram and ultrasound only showed a thickening of the skin, no masses.  So, let me just say, YIPPEE!!!
> 
> Monday, when the results come in (hopefully negative), I'm planning on a party.  I'm going to get me some champagne and go out to eat some place fancy.



Way to go Sheila.  If the tests come back benign we will count is as answered prayer.  ((hugs))


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 15, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Tuna sandwich sounds real tasty right now.  Alas, being on a strict weight loss program, I am a bit limited with my menu selections.  But this program is working and I have lost 35 lbs already, with 15 more to go.  I feel rejuvenated and might be inspired to shop for some new clothes soon.  Right now, I'm just cinching the belt a bit tighter.
> I posted my goats for sale on CL this morning.  I hope that most of them will find homes.  The alternative is not really my favorite option.  But, the sooner I divest myself of my stock holdings, the sooner I can start putting together a road stake to move down where my daughter and granddaughters are.  If the moles won't come to the mountain...or something like that.



Wow GW.  If you're closing down your goat dairy you really are serious about this moving business huh?


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 15, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I haven't read any posts today so if I missed something, I'm sorry.  Happy Happy Joy Joy.  The oncologist today said he doesn't think it's invasive breast cancer, though we won't know for sure until Monday.  The Mammogram and ultrasound only showed a thickening of the skin, no masses.  So, let me just say, YIPPEE!!!
> ...



Yes, we will.    and thanks to everybody for their prayers and well wishes.


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 15, 2014)

Okay, that happiness didn't last long.  While they'll have the results of the biopsy on Monday, they will not give me the results until Thursday.  What the heck?  This is ridiculous.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 15, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Foxfyre, You asked me the other day if "rage" is a game you would like, but I have got fed up with it because I came to a town where you have to win races in a car to get money for machine guns, and I am a lousy driver so I keep crashing. So I stopped playing rage and loaded" Wolfenstein the new order" today. I have now had to stop playing it because I have a sore bum from sitting at the computer so long. I am really enjoying wolfenstein, and I can recommend it. *That's if you like killing lots of Germans*.
> ...


----------



## Mertex (Aug 15, 2014)

Sherry said:


>


I ahd one of those today.....after a swim.....was soooooooooo good....


----------



## Mertex (Aug 15, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Morning all! Today is Lemon Meringue Pie Day. My favorite pie, and dessert for that matter is apple pie, but Lemon Meringue Pie is still quite good...
> ...




Oh, that just happens to be one of my favorite pies.  Coconut cream pie still my very favorite.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 15, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



To be honest, a great sweet-potato pie with whipped cream and real bourbon vanilla ice cream is my absolute favorite!


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 15, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Bah!  Pumpkin > sweet potato!

Plus, stop ruining good ice cream with liquor.


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 15, 2014)

So today I cut the lawn then decided to trim the hemlocks since it was pretty cool.  I set up the ladder and walked in the garage to get the brush hog and the extension chord.  when I walked out this guy was heading into the yard,


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 15, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Okay, that happiness didn't last long.  While they'll have the results of the biopsy on Monday, they will not give me the results until Thursday.  What the heck?  This is ridiculous.



It is not only ridiculous it is unnecessarily cruel.


----------



## 007 (Aug 15, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> And for today's history lesson:
> 
> On this day in history, August 15, 1939,  The Wizard of Oz premiered at Grauman's Chinese Theater in Los Angeles, California.  Adapted from the 1900 novel The Wonderful Wizard of Oz by L. Frank Baum, it would become one of the best known films of all time and part of American popular culture and remains one of America's most beloved.
> 
> ...


I bought the remastered bluray edition of this, and first time I watched it was surprised to see that the Tin Man has a rivet between his eyes. I never knew that until I saw it in high definition.


----------



## 007 (Aug 15, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> So today I cut the lawn then decided to trim the hemlocks since it was pretty cool.  I set up the ladder and walked in the garage to get the brush hog and the extension chord.  when I walked out this guy was heading into the yard,



.22 with bird shot. He won't want to come back.

We had the coyotes here just causing a total ruckus the other night. They were right here among the houses doing their yipping and howling, and had all the dogs around barking and howling too. Never heard them down around the houses like that before. Usually you hear them up in the hills. I suppose they're always down here roaming around, you just never hear them.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 15, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Okay, that happiness didn't last long.  While they'll have the results of the biopsy on Monday, they will not give me the results until Thursday.  What the heck?  This is ridiculous.



They did that with me. Made me wait. And wouldn't tell me diddly squat. They said they would tell my doctor. I was like, WTF? So I had a friend that works in the medical profession call them and ream them a new one...and they told HER...then she called me and told ME.


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 15, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, that happiness didn't last long.  While they'll have the results of the biopsy on Monday, they will not give me the results until Thursday.  What the heck?  This is ridiculous.
> ...



It's okay, I called the oncologist, talked to his nurse, and I'll be calling her at 11am on Monday.  She's not suppose to, but she'll give me the results.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 15, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



Yay!


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 15, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Okay, that happiness didn't last long.  While they'll have the results of the biopsy on Monday, they will not give me the results until Thursday.  What the heck?  This is ridiculous.



Well people have low priority at the doctor's office silly.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 15, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, that happiness didn't last long.  While they'll have the results of the biopsy on Monday, they will not give me the results until Thursday.  What the heck?  This is ridiculous.
> ...



I'm gonna call the well drillers union!!  This is an outrage!!


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 15, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



Pipe down there!  You know the drill, we can't have you running hot and cold your pressure will blow.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Spoonman (Aug 15, 2014)

007 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > So today I cut the lawn then decided to trim the hemlocks since it was pretty cool.  I set up the ladder and walked in the garage to get the brush hog and the extension chord.  when I walked out this guy was heading into the yard,
> ...



I love to have them around.  Saturday I replaced some rotting landscape timbers with a rock wall.  sunday morning early, I was hauling some of them back into the woods.  just as I got off the road and was walking through some deep grass and thistle, I'm thinking to my self, what is that smell?   about 15' away from me a bear stands up. I nearly jumped out of my skin.  he must have been dozing in the grass.  it bolted off into the woods.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 15, 2014)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And for today's history lesson:
> ...



I like the flying monkeys!!!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 15, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



I *HATE* Lemon Meringue Pie.  It's yucky.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 15, 2014)

So, here it is, Friday night...  I just got finished cleaning up the kitchen.  And just guess where Mrs. BBD is?????  Where you ask???  Well, I'll tell you.  About 4:00 pm she loaded up in a car load of her lady friends and they all went to another lady friend's birthday party in Iowa.  She won't be home until sometime around midnight.  She's a party animal I tell ya...


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 15, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Except when they've had a batch of bad bananas!!!!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 15, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Me neither, don't like meringue or cream pies.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 15, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Tuna sandwich sounds real tasty right now.  Alas, being on a strict weight loss program, I am a bit limited with my menu selections.  But this program is working and I have lost 35 lbs already, with 15 more to go.  I feel rejuvenated and might be inspired to shop for some new clothes soon.  Right now, I'm just *cinching the belt a bit tighter*.
> I posted my goats for sale on CL this morning.  I hope that most of them will find homes.  The alternative is not really my favorite option.  But, the sooner I divest myself of my stock holdings, the sooner I can start putting together a road stake to move down where my daughter and granddaughters are.  If the moles won't come to the mountain...or something like that.



Wtg on the weight program Gal!

This morning I had to take a drill and make a new hole in my belt.  Second time I had to do that.

I've had a hell of a time getting on the site the last couple of days; it just hangs up and fails to load.  Eventually I abandoned Opera and went to Firefox and that worked, so it must have been on my end.  I think...


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 15, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



You guys don't know what's good, but I would have to agree if its one of the 'make it in bulk as cheaply as possible' kind that you usually get at the grocery store.  But an exquisitely seasoned/flavored lemon merengue or keylime pie made fresh with the best ingredients?  Nothing better.

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheilas friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Beckis hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Stat's aunt,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel,
Wellness for BBD,
007's Mom,
Sheila test results,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, and Becki.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.   This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 15, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I haven't read any posts today so if I missed something, I'm sorry.  Happy Happy Joy Joy.  The oncologist today said he doesn't think it's invasive breast cancer, though we won't know for sure until Monday.  The Mammogram and ultrasound only showed a thickening of the skin, no masses.  So, let me just say, YIPPEE!!!
> ...



glad she's okay.  I've been through breast cancer once.  I feel I've done my part and don't want to do it again.  I know how scary it is, even the thought of it.  Give your wife my best.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 15, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> So, here it is, Friday night...  I just got finished cleaning up the kitchen.  And just guess where Mrs. BBD is?????  Where you ask???  Well, I'll tell you.  About 4:00 pm she loaded up in a car load of her lady friends and they all went to another lady friend's birthday party in Iowa.  She won't be home until sometime around midnight.  She's a party animal I tell ya...



I hope she has a great time at the party, BBD. You will take care of her when she arrives home, won't you?


----------



## Mertex (Aug 15, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




You must be related to my husband....he hates it too, why I hardly ever have it because what's the use of making or buying one if I'm the only one that will eat it.  Bah humbug.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 15, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Ditto. It's a texture issue.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 15, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Tuna sandwich sounds real tasty right now.  Alas, being on a strict weight loss program, I am a bit limited with my menu selections.  But this program is working and I have lost 35 lbs already, with 15 more to go.  I feel rejuvenated and might be inspired to shop for some new clothes soon.  Right now, I'm just cinching the belt a bit tighter.
> I posted my goats for sale on CL this morning.  I hope that most of them will find homes.  The alternative is not really my favorite option.  But, the sooner I divest myself of my stock holdings, the sooner I can start putting together a road stake to move down where my daughter and granddaughters are.  If the moles won't come to the mountain...or something like that.



You have done well, GW! Keep it up.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 15, 2014)

It is truly amazing how spending just five minutes with my favorite person in the world can put a smile my face and rainbows in my heart. 
Everyone should have a special friend like mine. Someone to comfort and encourage, and someone who makes your eyes light up and sparkle when they walk through a door. 
Someone who believes in you and pushes you to be the best person you can be.

Yeah...I had a great morning, as you can tell.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeehaw!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 15, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



My wife's that way with peas and beans.  I just like fruit pies and nut pies.


----------



## Grandma (Aug 15, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And for today's history lesson:
> ...




Nonsense - the story was written as a script for a Pink Floyd video. 

In the Wicked Witch's death scene look at who says "Hail Dorothy." Yup, Buddy Ebsen!


----------



## Jughead (Aug 15, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


All the more reason to have it. It means more pie for you ...


----------



## Noomi (Aug 15, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> To be honest, a great sweet-potato pie with whipped cream and real bourbon vanilla ice cream is my absolute favorite!



Why would you want a vegetable with icecream?


----------



## Sherry (Aug 16, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



When I was a kid and forced to eat peas, I'd have to swallow them whole...if that stuff exploded in my mouth, I'd gag.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 16, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Peas are the most revolting vegetable ever. I loathe them.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 16, 2014)

Good morning, everyone, and a great Saturday and start into the weekend to you!

Today's choice: *MIX and MATCH!.*


Person no. 1, who in no way has any relation to person no. 2!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 16, 2014)

Person no. 2, who in no way has any relation to person no. 1!









from:


Drinking coffee may bring on hallucinations, warn scientists | Mail Online


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 16, 2014)

And, today's Saturday coffee funnies:








Cyber coffee-attack:











What came first, the coffee bean or the egg??? 










> Luckily, the firm takes care of us real good: black coffee with sugar and psych drugs, as always (right)?




Ahhhh, Saturday.....


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 16, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Well I guess I now know we'll never "get together........"  






















(Not like it was gonna happen anyway......)


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 16, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > To be honest, a great sweet-potato pie with whipped cream and real bourbon vanilla ice cream is my absolute favorite!
> ...



Sweet potato pie is a southern staple in this country as a desert, looks a lot like pumpkin pie.


----------



## R.D. (Aug 16, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 16, 2014)

Good morning, folks.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 16, 2014)

Coffee is served!


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 16, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Coffee is served!



You're late.....  On my second 100 cup urn......


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 16, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Yeehaw!!


That just made My whole morning.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 16, 2014)

Yesterday evening it was 80s and the air was still, had the A/C on then around 9ish a front moved through and dropped the temps into the low 60s.  Opened the house up and kicked on the fans.  This morning I wake up at 0500 (went to bed at midnight), clogged, having to piss like a race horse and the house was chilly.  Couldn't go back to sleep as all I would do was lay there a cough as my sinuses tried to drain...... 
Gotta drive up to the Springs today to run some errands.  I'm ordering my caffeine IV now.


----------



## Jughead (Aug 16, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


Peas are ok with me, what I never liked were broccoli and cauliflower. I guess the smell turned me off. Never ate them as a kid, and don't eat them now...


----------



## Smilebong (Aug 16, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Coffee is served!



Don't kill me, but I have not had a cup yet and no headache....... I am experimenting.


----------



## Smilebong (Aug 16, 2014)

In 2007 my spouse and I separated for a year. I took a second job at Dunn Brothers coffee as a barista.  I learned about roasting beans and how to make and store the best beans and how to grind it best and how to brew it best.  I love coffee.  And I am willing to spend a lot on good beans.  I get tired of people telling me Starbucks is great.  They ship their beans in foil packages and they sit in warehouses for weeks.  It is stale.  You are not supposed to put it in foil packages.  Put it in paper packages that can breathe, DO NOT FREEZE BEANS, and use them within a couple weeks. 

Fresh beans are best.  If you get freshly roasted beans and use good clean spring water, with no flouride in it, you get the best taste.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 16, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I like all those foods. One of many ways I like them, is creamed.  Turnips and rutabaga, too.

( here we go again )


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 16, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I love it! I also love the fact that it, along with strawberry pie, is the least fattening pie.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 16, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Good morning, folks.



Thanks Jake, and good morning to you and all coffee-mates, this fine day. 

I am up very early ( since 5 ) because I have a handyman coming over to put together a new piece of exercise equipment for me, that arrived last night.


----------



## kaz (Aug 16, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, folks.
> ...



6:30 for me!


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 16, 2014)

I remember my brother mashing peas on his high chair tray until they were paste like.  Cauliflower is still something I don't eat along with beets.  Broccoli is okay if it is just the flower part and cut up small into a quiche or drowned in cheese.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 16, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, folks.
> ...



Pretty excited about the handyman I see...


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 16, 2014)

kaz said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I'm just happy he will work on a Saturday, even though I have to be bathed, dressed and ready by 8:30.  He is licensed and bonded and willing to work.  I admire that.


----------



## alan1 (Aug 16, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



I don't know, Aqua, if you had to pay a bail-bond so he could make it to work, that might not be a good thing.
Just saying.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 16, 2014)

Biceps and pecs...

...I didn't read that in your post...


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 16, 2014)

I just watched Top hat, the film with Fred Astair and Ginger Rogers, for the second time in a few weeks. Their films have been on  British TV channel 61 ever Saturday and Sunday at 1pm. I can never get enough of the age of innocence. I grew up with those films.


Then I had a nasty shock. When I tried to connect tot he internet I could not. I ran through the system checks and somehow managed to get it back, but don't ask me how. I think there was a problem with an update that downloaded yesterday and somehow I fixed it.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 16, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Peas and beans and underdone carrots are good but broccoli, cabbage and cauliflower make me gag. It is something to do with the smell when cooked because I like coleslaw which is basically raw cabbage and carrots. Spinach is bitter tasting but a curry will cover that and I like kale, especially when it is dry baked to a crisp.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## alan1 (Aug 16, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



When I was a kid, there were certain foods I said I didn't like and so I refused to eat them.  When I grew up, I became more willing to try or retry foods I didn't like and I discovered that some of the foods I "didn't like" was more because I had been unwilling to try them to begin with, or my mom had just cooked them badly.  Eggplant is a perfect example of my mom not knowing how to cook it.  I never liked eggplant.  Then, shortly after I got married, my wife made an eggplant parmigiana that was really good.  I still don't like most eggplant dishes and wouldn't order it in a restaurant, but there are certain ways to cook it that I will eat. 

I will try virtually anything once and there are very few foods I won't try again.  I had raw sea urchin sushi twice and both times it was so horrible that I just about vomited so that is one food I won't try again.  I also won't do straight shots of tequila but I do like a margarita now and then.  I like hot peppers a lot but I wouldn't eat an entire one of these insanely hot peppers that are on the market these days (think things like ghost peppers and hotter), but I can (and do) eat pickled habanero's straight from the jar.  hotter than that, and it just tears up your insides.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 16, 2014)

...handyman must have showed up...


----------



## Jughead (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## 007 (Aug 16, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Well I might as well chime in too... I don't like it either. Not a big fan of lemon flavored anything.

Update on Ma... the lump in her appendix was an infection, so she has a drain in her to drain that off. I know, not a very appealing picture, and her body is only responding to one certain drug to fight it, and for that they need a pic line in her to administer. So, she had a couple options for continued care, and we're opting for a hospice type center in the same town she lives in, and it has a great reputation. We'll have to wait until Monday now to move her, then I'll go down, drop my Tahoe off at where my sister works and pic up her little RAV-4. Ma can get in and out of that the best because it's not very high, then I'll run her down to the new place and then drop my sisters RAV back off and pick up my truck. A lot of messing around but, Ma's are worth it. I'll put on close to 300 hundred miles driving before I get back home.

Think I'll run up to walmart today and buy me a new non stick fry pan. My old one is getting pretty cruddy, and all the non stick stuff has been peeling for awhile.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 16, 2014)

Wearing telfon okay, eating it not so much.


----------



## 007 (Aug 16, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Wearing telfon okay, eating it not so much.



Right... the PFE's aren't real good for ya.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 16, 2014)

007 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Tough times as our parents get older.  Mine are now both gone, did the hospice thing with my mom.  
I use cast iron, steel or anodized aluminum for cooking, no coatings.  Properly seasoned you don't need any coatings.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 16, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



I couldn't eat lima beans as a kid - they made me puke.  I got to like them later, and like Alan, I think it was Mom using cheap canned or frozen foods to save money.  Broccoli and other things got a lot better too once I got better source material. 

Mom wasn't a great cook; she just never learned.  My first clue to that was when I jumped to public school, saw my first cafeteria and heard the other kids complaining about how bad the food was and I thought, "what?  It's just like I get at home... oooh wait...  "

Mom never made eggplant.  My first exposure to it was after growing up when some of us went to an Italian restaurant and a friend who was a vegetarian ordered and eggplant parmesean sandwich.  I had never heard of it.  I tried it and have been hooked ever since.  Again, they did it the right way -- baked in the oven.  First impressions are real important, and if they're bad can be a hurdle to overcome later.  And peas rock.   -- essential in Indian cuisine, which I like to make often.

On tequila -- I've never really been interested in drinking but yeah if there's tequila I'll take it straight, none of this farting around with lemons and salt.  Nice wake-up call for the throat.  Actually I like that physical rush more than the intoxication.  The latter is just a botheration.


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 16, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Yeah, but it doesn't taste like pumpkin pie.  Squash doesn't either.  My parents tried to pass both off on me as pumpkin.  Just cruel I tell you.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 16, 2014)

Good Morning Everyone !


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 16, 2014)

Smilebong said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Coffee is served!
> ...



I haven't had any since this whole mess started.  Maybe that was part of my huge headache this past week?


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 16, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> I remember my brother mashing peas on his high chair tray until they were paste like.  Cauliflower is still something I don't eat along with beets.  Broccoli is okay if it is just the flower part and cut up small into a quiche or drowned in cheese.



I've started making a coleslaw with fresh brocolli and cabbage and onions and I'm considering adding cauliflower.


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 16, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



When I was in Mexico, our Senora made liver.  I couldn't stand liver, but I live by the rule, you have to try it.  I was surprised to find I liked her liver.  Sometimes it's the way it is cooked.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 16, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> And, today's Saturday coffee funnies:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting that "insert coins" ist auf Englisch...


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 16, 2014)

So, how is everyone's Saturday?


----------



## Pogo (Aug 16, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Caffeine withdrawal can definitely do that.  I never normally get headaches at all but if I'm caffeinated every day for a work project and then get done and take a day off, that's when my head will ache.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 16, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, folks.
> ...



Oooh, what an opening.

I gotta go -- out to find a handyman costume.


----------



## kaz (Aug 16, 2014)

alan1 said:


> When I was a kid, there were certain foods I said I didn't like and so I refused to eat them.  When I grew up, I became more willing to try or retry foods I didn't like and I discovered that some of the foods I "didn't like" was more because I had been unwilling to try them to begin with, or my mom had just cooked them badly.  Eggplant is a perfect example of my mom not knowing how to cook it.  I never liked eggplant.  Then, shortly after I got married, my wife made an eggplant parmigiana that was really good.  I still don't like most eggplant dishes and wouldn't order it in a restaurant, but there are certain ways to cook it that I will eat.
> 
> I will try virtually anything once and there are very few foods I won't try again.  I had raw sea urchin sushi twice and both times it was so horrible that I just about vomited so that is one food I won't try again.  I also won't do straight shots of tequila but I do like a margarita now and then.  I like hot peppers a lot but I wouldn't eat an entire one of these insanely hot peppers that are on the market these days (think things like ghost peppers and hotter), but I can (and do) eat pickled habanero's straight from the jar.  hotter than that, and it just tears up your insides.



My oldest daughter was a picky eater, I created a game called "the three taste game" for new foods.  She was supposed to not like it for two tastes, then the third taste was her choice.  If she liked one of the first two tastes, I would say, you're not supposed to like it yet and she'd scrunch her face like she didn't like it, it was pretty funny.  Sometimes she liked it, sometimes not, but she's 23 now and credits that game for a lot of her favorite foods that she probably wouldn't have eaten based on one taste.


----------



## 007 (Aug 16, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


I'm hoping she doesn't need the hospice for long.

I also have good stainless steel, and I do like it and use it, and cast iron but don't use that much.

But I have a love/hate relationship with non stick fry pans. I love them when they're new, and hate them when they wear out...  And I refuse to dish out $150+ for an Al-Clad or a Calphalon, when they don't last any longer than the cheapies, although they will usually perform better. Although, the T-Fal Professional is an excellent non stick pan, and performs just as good if not better than non stick pans that cost triple as much. That's what I use...


----------



## Pogo (Aug 16, 2014)

kaz said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > When I was a kid, there were certain foods I said I didn't like and so I refused to eat them.  When I grew up, I became more willing to try or retry foods I didn't like and I discovered that some of the foods I "didn't like" was more because I had been unwilling to try them to begin with, or my mom had just cooked them badly.  Eggplant is a perfect example of my mom not knowing how to cook it.  I never liked eggplant.  Then, shortly after I got married, my wife made an eggplant parmigiana that was really good.  I still don't like most eggplant dishes and wouldn't order it in a restaurant, but there are certain ways to cook it that I will eat.
> ...




Sometimes it's all about the presentation...


----------



## alan1 (Aug 16, 2014)

kaz said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > When I was a kid, there were certain foods I said I didn't like and so I refused to eat them.  When I grew up, I became more willing to try or retry foods I didn't like and I discovered that some of the foods I "didn't like" was more because I had been unwilling to try them to begin with, or my mom had just cooked them badly.  Eggplant is a perfect example of my mom not knowing how to cook it.  I never liked eggplant.  Then, shortly after I got married, my wife made an eggplant parmigiana that was really good.  I still don't like most eggplant dishes and wouldn't order it in a restaurant, but there are certain ways to cook it that I will eat.
> ...



Well that is an interesting tactic.
I always told my kids they had to at least try the food in front of them, if they didn't like it, they were not forced to eat it.  I would mix things up though.  For example,  my youngest loved fried rice with its bits of egg and corn and peas.  But she said she hated carrots.  Hehe, I added carrot bits to the fried rice I would make and she discovered that carrots weren't bad.  Both of my children (now adults) are very adventurous when it comes to trying new food.


----------



## kaz (Aug 16, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Smilebong said:
> ...



If I don't drink coffee, I just feel tired.  I drink 2-3 cups a day.  Early morning, mid morning, mid afternoon.  The third one is the optional one.  I feel like I get the best pick me up at that level.  If I drink more, it gets to be more of feeding a habit.  If I drink less, I don't get any more kick for a cup.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 16, 2014)

I think the Lyme disease must be on the run.  I slept very well last night, don't hurt anywhere today, and I'm full of energy.  Feel very well as a matter of fact.  Guess those antibiotics are kicking the Lyme disease bacteria's butt.


----------



## kaz (Aug 16, 2014)

alan1 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



The problem is that it takes multiple tastes often for them to like a food.  By making it a game, unless she really hated it she had a good attitude about all three tastes.


----------



## alan1 (Aug 16, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> I think the Lyme disease must be on the run.  I slept very well last night, don't hurt anywhere today, and I'm full of energy.  Feel very well as a matter of fact.  Guess those antibiotics are kicking the Lyme disease bacteria's butt.



You should also eat key lime pie.  Lime may not be an antidote to lyme but nobody has ever proved it isn't.
I'd go for some tasty key lime pie as an enhancement to the antibiotics.


----------



## kaz (Aug 16, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > I think the Lyme disease must be on the run.  I slept very well last night, don't hurt anywhere today, and I'm full of energy.  Feel very well as a matter of fact.  Guess those antibiotics are kicking the Lyme disease bacteria's butt.
> ...



I love key lime pie, the tart is really good.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 16, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > I think the Lyme disease must be on the run.  I slept very well last night, don't hurt anywhere today, and I'm full of energy.  Feel very well as a matter of fact.  Guess those antibiotics are kicking the Lyme disease bacteria's butt.
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 16, 2014)

alan1 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



My mom told us to eat it or wear it......  She wasn't kidding.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 16, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  Need to post and run--I'm doing the service at the Rehab Center in the morning and don't have my homily nailed down yet so have to get to it.

Just reading over the posts this morning, I am struck again at what an eclectic bunch of people we are.  I would have to really think about a menu if everybody was invited to a sit down dinner at my house wouldn't I  

A few of you share my enjoyment of a really good cream pie--I really do prefer them to any other pie but also enjoy pecan, pumpkin, fruit pies too.  I LOVE broccoli and cauliflower and cabbage, cooked or raw, enjoy brussel sprouts, won't eat boiled okra but love it seasoned, breaded and fried, enjoy cooked spinach but dislike it raw, will eat English peas and black-eyed peas in moderation and enjoy most beans but won't eat lima beans or butter beans to this day.  I'm not fond of kidney beans or garbanzo beans.  Prefer carrots raw to cooked though I do appreciate a good carrot soufflé.

Now I'm thinking a good quiche would be good today.  Wonder what I have to put in one?


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 16, 2014)

On this day in history, Aug. 16, 1977, Elvis Presley died at Graceland Mansion in Memphis, Tenn., at age 42, and a generation of Presley fans went into mourning.  And not since the JFK assassination, has there been so much conspiracy theory, speculation, and controversy surrounding a prominent and beloved figure's death.

The inelegant official story was that he died as a result of chronic constipation coupled with extreme drug use. Others say he took his own life and/or was murdered.  And some believe the King faked his own death and that he&#8217;s still alive and well. There have been numerous Elvis sightings over the years, and there are several mysteries surrounding Presley&#8217;s death that have become fodder for various conspiracy theories.  One theory is that he entered a witness protection program following some work with the government.

Then there is the mystery of his middle name "Aron" misspelled "Aaron" on his tombstone.  The official cause of death announced by the coroner was &#8220;cardiac arrhythmia,&#8221; which is something that can only be diagnosed in people who are still alive. And the story of a large life insurance policy with Lloyd's of London that went unclaimed.  Gloria Estefen reported she received a telephone call from him in 1990.  Some noted beads of sweat on his forehead in the casket leading them to believe it was not him but a wax replica.

But time marches on, and alive or dead, Elvis Presley certainly left a very large impression on American music and culture.  His memory has not faded with the passage of time.


----------



## kaz (Aug 16, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> On this day in history, Aug. 16, 1977, Elvis Presley died at Graceland Mansion in Memphis, Tenn., at age 42



When that happened, i thought 42 was so old.  Now I think it's so young...


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 16, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> On this day in history, Aug. 16, 1977, Elvis Presley died at Graceland Mansion in Memphis, Tenn., at age 42, and a generation of Presley fans went into mourning.  And not since the JFK assassination, has there been so much conspiracy theory, speculation, and controversy surrounding a prominent and beloved figure's death.
> 
> The inelegant official story was that he died as a result of chronic constipation coupled with extreme drug use. Others say he took his own life and/or was murdered.  And some believe the King faked his own death and that hes still alive and well. There have been numerous Elvis sightings over the years, and there are several mysteries surrounding Presleys death that have become fodder for various conspiracy theories.  One theory is that he entered a witness protection program following some work with the government.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pogo (Aug 16, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Need to post and run--I'm doing the service at the Rehab Center in the morning and don't have my homily nailed down yet so have to get to it.
> 
> Just reading over the posts this morning, I am struck again at what an eclectic bunch of people we are.  I would have to really think about a menu if everybody was invited to a sit down dinner at my house wouldn't I
> 
> ...



Kidney and butter beans with raw spinach, chick peas and boiled okra in mine please 

Somehow I suspect that would be deadly -- I do like kidneys though, and spinach has to be either raw (as salad) or if cooked, lightly steamed.  Have no issue at all with lemon meringue pie.  Never cared for cabbage.  Can't even imagine what carrot soufflé is...


----------



## Pogo (Aug 16, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> On this day in history, Aug. 16, 1977, Elvis Presley died at Graceland Mansion in Memphis, Tenn., at age 42, and a generation of Presley fans went into mourning.  And not since the JFK assassination, has there been so much conspiracy theory, speculation, and controversy surrounding a prominent and beloved figure's death.
> 
> The inelegant official story was that he died as a result of chronic constipation coupled with extreme drug use. Others say he took his own life and/or was murdered.  And some believe the King faked his own death and that hes still alive and well. There have been numerous Elvis sightings over the years, and there are several mysteries surrounding Presleys death that have become fodder for various conspiracy theories.  One theory is that he entered a witness protection program following some work with the government.
> 
> ...



I saw Elvis in the mid-1990s, on Mystery Street in New Orleans.  True story.  

He was driving a Volkswagen Beetle convertible.  And it was not pink.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 16, 2014)

It's official...  On September 2nd, Mrs. BBD and I, will begin our vacation.  We are going to bum around the New England area for 2 or maybe 3 weeks in the new RV.  First stop as we head east will be Hershey, PA.  Then we will try our best to survive the traffic around New York City as we head north on I-95.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 16, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > On this day in history, Aug. 16, 1977, Elvis Presley died at Graceland Mansion in Memphis, Tenn., at age 42, and a generation of Presley fans went into mourning.  And not since the JFK assassination, has there been so much conspiracy theory, speculation, and controversy surrounding a prominent and beloved figure's death.
> ...



I saw Elvis in the Walmart in Sterling, IL just a couple of years ago.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 16, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I remember my brother mashing peas on his high chair tray until they were paste like.  Cauliflower is still something I don't eat along with beets.  Broccoli is okay if it is just the flower part and cut up small into a quiche or drowned in cheese.
> ...





Still friends.  I might even try some just to make you happy.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 16, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  Need to post and run--I'm doing the service at the Rehab Center in the morning and don't have my homily nailed down yet so have to get to it.
> ...


Corned beefand cabbage! Nectar of the Gods.  Leftover cabbage the next day is heavenly when fried. Yum yum!


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 16, 2014)

I thought Elvis was a settled issue.  Returned to Antares IV in 1978.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 16, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Elvis cut my grass early this summer. He would smoke it. He left one day, said he was joining the circus. True story.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 16, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I can stomach broccoli raw if I dip it in something, but the smell of cooked broccoli is nauseating.



Derideo_Te said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I can do raw carrots, but hot and mushy are a no go.



Foxfyre said:


> On this day in history, Aug. 16, 1977, Elvis Presley died at Graceland Mansion in Memphis, Tenn., at age 42, and a generation of Presley fans went into mourning.  And not since the JFK assassination, has there been so much conspiracy theory, speculation, and controversy surrounding a prominent and beloved figure's death.
> 
> The inelegant official story was that he died as a result of chronic constipation coupled with extreme drug use. Others say he took his own life and/or was murdered.  And some believe the King faked his own death and that hes still alive and well. There have been numerous Elvis sightings over the years, and there are several mysteries surrounding Presleys death that have become fodder for various conspiracy theories.  One theory is that he entered a witness protection program following some work with the government.
> 
> ...



Elvis was my first love. When I was 6, I discovered some of his records in my Dad's collection...I was instantly hooked, and was certain that he'd be my future husband. He'll always hold a special place in my heart.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 16, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> It's official...  On September 2nd, Mrs. BBD and I, will begin our vacation.  We are going to bum around the New England area for 2 or maybe 3 weeks in the new RV.  First stop as we head east will be Hershey, PA.  Then we will try our best to survive the traffic around New York City as we head north on I-95.



Enjoy your vakay and be safe in your travels. 
Remember me on Sept. 6th as you travel around on that day, cuz it's my Birthday.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 16, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> It's official...  On September 2nd, Mrs. BBD and I, will begin our vacation.  We are going to bum around the New England area for 2 or maybe 3 weeks in the new RV.  First stop as we head east will be Hershey, PA.  Then we will try our best to survive the traffic around New York City as we head north on I-95.



Head East?  Good band......

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7jW8_2Us5c"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7jW8_2Us5c[/ame]

Uummmm, you can take US 78 out of Hershey to US 287 and miss NYC and much of New Jersey altogether.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 16, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I remember my brother mashing peas on his high chair tray until they were paste like.  Cauliflower is still something I don't eat along with beets.  Broccoli is okay if it is just the flower part and cut up small into a quiche or drowned in cheese.
> ...



That sounds verily tremendous!


----------



## Gracie (Aug 16, 2014)

I didn't start to enjoy cauliflower or brocolli until in my middle 50's.....and then I had to have cheese sauce over it to get it down. Now, I can eat it cooked or raw with no sauce. Yummy! But spinach? Or asparagus? I puke a little in my mouth just smelling it. Eww.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 16, 2014)

I like spinach and artichoke dip, but it's probably not the healthiest way to eat those veggies.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 16, 2014)

Sherry said:


> I can stomach broccoli raw if I dip it in something, but the smell of cooked broccoli is nauseating.



I like  cooked broccoli, with melted cheese on top.  My youngest wouldn't eat broccoli and when we asked him why, he said "I don't like trees" ...we thought that was funny....probably not funny to anyone else...



> I can do raw carrots, but hot and mushy are a no go.


I love carrots.  I like them raw in salads, or just to nibble on, or dipping them in ranch dressing.  Cooked carrots are good if they are sweet....and I especially love them caramelized.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 16, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > I can stomach broccoli raw if I dip it in something, but the smell of cooked broccoli is nauseating.
> ...



Mertex, I'm not going to drink with you if you're going to bring veggies to the party.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 16, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Aw come on.  I make a carrot soufflé I bet even you would like.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 16, 2014)

By the way, Hombre and I just enjoyed a bacon and egg crustless quiche that turned out very well I think--at least we both liked it.  We agreed we would make it again.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 16, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I would prefer chips and salsa...but I won't eat the salsa that Pogo would like.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 16, 2014)

Just checked my trail camera.  Caught this guy lurking around!  The bucks are still in velvet here.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 16, 2014)

*Today was day 19 of the great Stat-Princess-Statalina 2014 vacation*, which is now coming soon to an end - on Tuesday.

Today (surprise, surprise), it rained, again. Sigh.

But for 3 hours, it was relatively doable, and so Miss Princess Statalina packed a picnic lunch, grabbed the frisbees and the badminton stuff plus the pooch and off we went on a hike in a very nearby woods called the FINKENBERG.  At the end of a long trail is a sort of lookout point with a two-fold historical importance.

First, right there are the northernmost red-wine vinyards in Germany. It's a small vinyard, but they make good stuff.

This is the lookout point where Napoleon Bonaparte stood and looked at Bonn when he conquered the city in 1794 (Trier, Köln, Bonn, Koblenz).

These days, it's just the end of a long trail and functions as lovers' leap on the weekends!

So, we picnic'd and then we hiked further - all said and told, roughly 3 hours.

Then, when we got home, before she washed her hands, she checked the dog for ticks. Smart kid, smart kid.

THEN she washed her hands and then wanted to play hide-and-seek.  Never thought I would enjoy the game so much, but the little one is inventive at hiding herself.

For dinner we at a kind of east European beef sausage called Cevapcici (&#262;evap&#269;i&#263;i) with carrots, corn, mashed potatoes and a little bit of gravy. She ate, and just like a typical 7, going on 8 year-old, two hours later the report to homebase was: "Papa, I'm hungry!"  LOL.

It's a battle to get her to go to sleep early, but it was agreed that I would slowly place her on her schooltime sleeping schedule and so, 20:45, she was off to bed and looking very unhappy about the whole thing. However, after a nighty-night story and some long counting by Papa, by 21:20, she was snoozing. Tomorrow, she goes to bed at 20:00, will hopefully be sleeping at 20:30, and on Monday, she goes to bed at 19:45. The late-nights of 2014 are now long-gone.

Tomorrow, we go swimming and then a friend of mine has invited her to check out a terrarium he is keeping for a colleague. All sorts of exotic creatures are inside.

I've started a tradition we call the ART-WALL at my place. On the last day of vacation, we both draw our impressions of the summer and post our "artwork" up on a small wall between the  kitchen and the living room.  So, on Monday, we will be pulling out the watercolors.

I must admit, the last couple of days of vacation with her are always a little depressing for me, for just as soon as I have really gotten used to the feeling of having her with me every day, it's time for her to go back to her mom. Sigh.  This too shall pass.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 16, 2014)

007 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Moms are worth the hassle.  Hope yours gets better soon.  Will she have to stay long in hospice?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 16, 2014)

alan1 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



When my daughter was young, she would eat slices of onions like cookies.  Then she got a new BFF, who declared onions "yucky".  After that, I had to lie and tell her the onions were celery.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 16, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Need to post and run--I'm doing the service at the Rehab Center in the morning and don't have my homily nailed down yet so have to get to it.
> 
> Just reading over the posts this morning, I am struck again at what an eclectic bunch of people we are.  I would have to really think about a menu if everybody was invited to a sit down dinner at my house wouldn't I
> 
> ...



I would offer the main dish, probably some burnt offering, and then invite everyone to bring along a side dish or dessert of their choice.


----------



## Jughead (Aug 16, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...


I love liver fried with onions, and mixed with chunks of beef. My doc asked me to eat liver at least once a week, and have eggs for breakfast every day if possible. I have very low cholesterol, and these foods bring it up just a bit. Not to mention that liver is high in iron...


----------



## 007 (Aug 16, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


They're saying that the only reason she has to go is because she needs a pic line in her to administer whatever they're giving her for her appendix problem, and that will require a nurse. To have one stop over each day would cost a bundle, and not sure her insurance would cover it, so she even agreed to go to the hospice until they can take out the pic. Hopefully that's not too long.

So I went to walmart and lo and behold, they're selling CALPHALON cookware. That stuff is right up there with the likes of AL-CLAD and such for quality, it's made in the USA. Granted pricey compared to the other pots and pans there, but still, has a very good reputation as well made and lasts, so I bought a 12" and 10" fry pan, and the 10" even came with a lid. Very happy, can't wait to try them out. Time for an omelet tomorrow morning I think.


----------



## 007 (Aug 16, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...


Way back in the day my Dad would make fried liver and onions on a regular basis. I like it then and have no doubt I could put some down now as well. It is good for ya, very high in iron.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 16, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


----------



## 007 (Aug 16, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> On this day in history, Aug. 16, 1977, Elvis Presley died at Graceland Mansion in Memphis, Tenn., at age 42, ...



Couple decades ago I had a Chevy Blazer that was manufactured in the 8th month of 1977, so naturally, I called it "Elvis." I whooped the tar out of that ole truck and never once did it EVER let me down. It finally rusted so bad that I couldn't trust the body from simply toppling off the frame. So finally one day I opened both doors, threw a log chain around the upper cab of the body through both door openings, hooked the chain up to another truck of mine and pulled the body right off. Had the junk yard come down and winch the old body up for scrap and then sold the rolling the chassis that was left which still had a great running 350 engine and 4x4 running gear in it.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 16, 2014)

007 said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



I quit eating liver and onions when I got to big for my mother to beat me for not eating my supper.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 16, 2014)

Love liver and onions, but the Liver has too much cholesterol so I had to give it up...


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 16, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Love liver and onions, but the Liver has too much cholesterol so I had to give it up...



  I used to as well, until I read about organ meats and bacon and all that saturated  fat. I used to pan-fry liver and add sauteed onions and fried crisp bacon, then make pan gravy from the drippings. Add some homemade mashed potatoes with butter and a veggie, and "voila" what a heavy and unhealthful meal. 

That delicious, _horrible for you,_ meal was a recipe from my maternal great grandma. What a cook she was.  Paternal grandma, an average cook.  A great schoolteacher though, from what I hear.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 16, 2014)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > On this day in history, Aug. 16, 1977, Elvis Presley died at Graceland Mansion in Memphis, Tenn., at age 42, ...
> ...



That sounded EXCITIN` 007.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 16, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Love liver and onions, but the Liver has too much cholesterol so I had to give it up...
> ...



All of the above is a "ya moment" for me.  I have liver and onions maybe four times a year.  I do my best to stay away from processed meat.  Actually I bet I don't have beef more than once a week of four ounces or less.  There was a time I never could have done that.  I have come to enjoy lentils, with onions, legumes, beans, salads, fruits, and vegetables very much.  Feel much better because of the change of diet.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 16, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



bad doggie!  Though I have a sister who would say you are on the right track.

She does not like broccoli and cheese either while I still enjoy it.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 16, 2014)

007 said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...


During WWII just about everything was rationed , especially meats. You could get plenty of liver and fish though. Tuesdays were the day you bought liver so it was always "liver on Tuesdays". Fish on Friday. Beef on Saturday.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 16, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



According to the TV series MASH and other references to the Korean War, liver and fish were pretty much staples on the chow lines for our troops there too.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 16, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



I was fortunate.  Although my mom loved liver-n-onions, my dad would not allow it in the house.  The only time Mom ever ate it was at a restaurant.  Stuff stinks so bad...


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 16, 2014)

007 said:


> So I went to walmart and lo and behold, they're selling CALPHALON cookware. That stuff is right up there with the likes of AL-CLAD and such for quality, it's made in the USA. Granted pricey compared to the other pots and pans there, but still, has a very good reputation as well made and lasts, so I bought a 12" and 10" fry pan, and the 10" even came with a lid. Very happy, can't wait to try them out. Time for an omelet tomorrow morning I think.



My ex wife still has the Calphalon set.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 16, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > So I went to walmart and lo and behold, they're selling CALPHALON cookware. That stuff is right up there with the likes of AL-CLAD and such for quality, it's made in the USA. Granted pricey compared to the other pots and pans there, but still, has a very good reputation as well made and lasts, so I bought a 12" and 10" fry pan, and the 10" even came with a lid. Very happy, can't wait to try them out. Time for an omelet tomorrow morning I think.
> ...



I have my Calhalon but even with them one has to be careful.  They have a "coated" line of products.  Like any coated pan the coating will eventually wear off, get scratched and chip.  I learned that the hard way years ago.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 16, 2014)

Hubby loves liver and onions. It grosses me out.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 16, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...





I love both.  Maybe I should have been in the Army.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 16, 2014)

Dang, I feel like someone beat me on a rock, wrung me out, and now I'm hanging on a tree limb.  Rarely do I call in sick, but I figure I've caught a virus that's been going around.  My most recent contact having been this afternoon when I picked up a birthday gift for my granddaughter.   Hhhmmm, perhaps I should hold off sending it to her?
I've called in sick and will spend the rest of the evening being quiet and sleeping.
Everyone have a good night!


----------



## 007 (Aug 16, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > So I went to walmart and lo and behold, they're selling CALPHALON cookware. That stuff is right up there with the likes of AL-CLAD and such for quality, it's made in the USA. Granted pricey compared to the other pots and pans there, but still, has a very good reputation as well made and lasts, so I bought a 12" and 10" fry pan, and the 10" even came with a lid. Very happy, can't wait to try them out. Time for an omelet tomorrow morning I think.
> ...


Non stick? If so, for how long, and what kind of shape are they in?



Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Yes there's definite rules to care for non stick, and that is what I bought. One, don't use too high of heat, preheat and cool them slowly, two, never run cool water in them when they're hot, three, use dish soap and a kitchen sponge to clean them, nothing real scratchy, four, don't stack them with other pans unless you pad between them with something, and five, usually, don't put them in a dish washer. Even so, eventually the non stick will degrade, they all do, you can't stop it. Some just last longer than others.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 16, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Hmm, not for me, sorry!


----------



## Noomi (Aug 16, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dang, I feel like someone beat me on a rock, wrung me out, and now I'm hanging on a tree limb.  Rarely do I call in sick, but I figure I've caught a virus that's been going around.  My most recent contact having been this afternoon when I picked up a birthday gift for my granddaughter.   Hhhmmm, perhaps I should hold off sending it to her?
> I've called in sick and will spend the rest of the evening being quiet and sleeping.
> Everyone have a good night!



I hope you feel better soon, GW.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 16, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Me neither.  Have you ever had candied yams?  Pretty much the same thing only without a pie crust.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 16, 2014)

Yams? They sound too much like a vegetable to me!


----------



## Noomi (Aug 16, 2014)

Chocolate bavarian is more my style!


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 17, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo&#8217;s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila&#8217;s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry&#8217;s Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki&#8217;s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi&#8217;s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Stat's aunt,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel,
Wellness for BBD and GW,
007's Mom,
Sheila test results,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, and Becki.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.   This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 17, 2014)

Sleep well, Mama Fox!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 17, 2014)

Good morning, everyone, and a great Sunday to you!

Today's choice: *MIX and MATCH!.*


Person no. 1, who in no way has any relation to person no. 2!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 17, 2014)

Person no. 2, who in no way has any relation to person no. 1!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 17, 2014)

And, today's Sunday coffee funnies:




























 [MENTION=45739]Jughead[/MENTION]


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 17, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




I saw Elvis outside of my last plane to Graz, Austria.  He had a mic in his hand and was singing "Love me tender, love me sweet" way above the clouds. The dude lost some weight, too!  True story.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 17, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



  I promise to leave them at home...


----------



## R.D. (Aug 17, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Love liver and onions, but the Liver has too much cholesterol so I had to give it up...



Bummer....

Love liver and onions, too. Husband likes  liver and bacon, he doesn't like onions.   And liver is so cheap, dip  in flour fry mmmmmm!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 17, 2014)

Nice day here in northwestern Illinois.  Had my coffee, showered and dressed.  Will be off to Mass shortly.  Everybody have a great day.


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 17, 2014)

Liver.  Other than the fact that the taste is enough to actually cause a gag reflex in Me (it is the only food I have ever tried that does that), the fact that the liver is the filter of the body in which it resides.  Be that chicken, beef or pig, or any other mammal, I can't get past the notion that all of those toxins reside in that organ

Besides, I'm not a fan of any organ meat.  They all have an 'off taste' to Me.


----------



## 007 (Aug 17, 2014)

Sunday mornin'... ho hummm...


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 17, 2014)

007 said:


> Sunday mornin'... ho hummm...


I'm actually rather busy today, for My one day off.

Running into Scranton to the drive in movie to visit the huge flea market there, then going to creature comfort for replacement hoses for My turtle tank (getting tired of the noise of the return hose splashing away).  Thought I'd grab a bite to eat at the Quaker Steak & Lube after that.  Run over to Gander Mountain and pick up some 5.56 rounds for My M&P 15...

Then home to take a final exam in My Management 521 class....

I really need to get in the shower and get going too!   After that last cup that is.....


----------



## Smilebong (Aug 17, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



 [MENTION=13805]Againsheila[/MENTION]

When I went cold turkey, my Dr told me the migraines I got were a direct result of that.  Caffeine constricts your blood vessels.  When you stop, the blood vessels are left without that constricting pressure immediately after the caffeine washes out if your system.  HENCE, headaches.  But if you slowly reduce the amounf of caffeine, you don't get headaches.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 17, 2014)

007 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Even with following all of those rules the net difference in how long they last doesn't justify the higher price in my opinion. We use T-Fal non stick pans and replace them as they wear out. What I have noticed making a difference is the quality of the spatulas and tongs. (Never use a fork or a knife or steel spatula/tongs. ) The better quality of those preserves the life of the non stick pans in my opinion.


----------



## kaz (Aug 17, 2014)

Dang, slept from 9 last night to 8 this morning, was out cold.  I think it was mental fatigue, but wow, I feel great today!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 17, 2014)

kaz, sometimes that is what the body needs.

Good Sunday morning.  Enjoy services for those who go, and enjoy this beautiful day for those who don't.

About 65, and should get to 90 with sunny skies


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 17, 2014)

007 said:


> Sunday mornin'... ho hummm...



I'll be going to work.   For probably 4 hours. Perfect.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 17, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> kaz, sometimes that is what the body needs.
> 
> Good Sunday morning.  Enjoy services for those who go, and enjoy this beautiful day for those who don't.
> 
> About 65, and should get to 90 with sunny skies



I go to services right here in my home.  This morning, right where I sit at the dining room table the light from the rising sun was shining through the cut and stained glass hanger on the front door window.  It still is to some degree, but light on the wall behind me was lit up with soft rainbow colors right at head level, almost like a halo.  The shape of the hanger is round........  Other than a few splotches of color here and there it's mostly gone.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 17, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> kaz, sometimes that is what the body needs.
> 
> Good Sunday morning.  Enjoy services for those who go, and enjoy this beautiful day for those who don't.
> 
> About 65, and should get to 90 with sunny skies



Good morning Jake, and all patrons of the CS. 

Party cloudy and 65°.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 17, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I have some Calphalon I've had for decades, I don't use metal utensils in them either and they're the anodized aluminum ones.  Same with any non-stick pans I've had, never used metal utensils and they wear out way too quickly for my tastes.  Also have cast iron but it's still packed away.  The last place we had in VA had one of those glass top ranges and I wasn't going to destroy the cooktop with cast iron.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## 007 (Aug 17, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


I have a good T-Fal stainless steal fry pan that I really love. I've had it forever and it looks great. You just have to know how to cook with stainless.

I like the non stick for eggs, omelets and such, and fish especially. The stainless just can't cook it as well no matter the technique.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 17, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  Not feeling wonderful yet but hoping a Naproxen and three or four cups of coffee will fix me up.  I think I'll skip the early church service this morning though.  Will be doing the homily at the Rehab Center later this morning.

It is shaping up to be a beautiful day in Albuquerque.  We might get up to 90 today but by Wednesday will be back into the 80's for the last days of summer.  I'm beginning to be confident that we've seen the last of the hottest weather for this year and it is already feeling fallish but that could be psychological too with school starting and all.

For cookware that is affordable, durable, and cooks as well as any I've ever used, I like Cusinart.  I only have three pieces but absolutely love it.   The fry pans have a ceramic like non stick coating that is supposed to be more durable but I am still very careful.  We don't put them in the dishwasher and don't use metal utensils or any harsh cleaning materials.  And we don't use the highest heat on the stove and we never put a hot pan into dishwater but let them cool down first.


----------



## 007 (Aug 17, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunday mornin'... ho hummm...
> ...



Well, I'm going to jump on the Harley around noon and head down to this trendy little town between here and Madison. They're having some big thing going on in the park today and a couple of friends of mine are playing there in a band called "Chicken Head." I'll see if I can stay out of trouble.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 17, 2014)

007 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



  I wanna go witch `cha.


----------



## Jughead (Aug 17, 2014)

Smilebong said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Smilebong said:
> ...


Not to mention that copious amounts of coffee will tend to raise the blood pressure. Thus when stopping, the blood pressure may drop which could cause headaches, or even feeling lightheaded in extreme cases. This is usually temporary, and the body will adjust.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 17, 2014)

HAPPY L-VILLE DAY


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 17, 2014)

Now speaking of cookware, Mrs O's morther left us a complete $400 set of Emeril's...


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 17, 2014)

I think this has been posted in the Coffee Shop before but it's making the rounds again and I still find it frustratingly deceptive:


----------



## Pogo (Aug 17, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> I think this has been posted in the Coffee Shop before but it's making the rounds again and I still find it frustratingly deceptive:



I dunno but I see one grammatical error...


----------



## 007 (Aug 17, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



I was hopin' you'd say that... let's go...


----------



## kaz (Aug 17, 2014)

foxfyre said:


> i think this has been posted in the coffee shop before but it's making the rounds again and i still find it frustratingly deceptive:



15?


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 17, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> I think this has been posted in the Coffee Shop before but it's making the rounds again and I still find it frustratingly deceptive:



Sorry still hung over it looks blurry though.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 17, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Now speaking of cookware, Mrs O's morther left us a complete $400 set of Emeril's...



Those make good weapons.  They go "BAM!".


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Pogo (Aug 17, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Wimp.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 17, 2014)

On this day in history, August 17, amidst a lot of war and political stuff, there are a few items of interest.  In 1790 the capital city of the U.S. moved to Philadelphia from New York City.  Who knew?   (Ten years later, in 1800, the seat of government would be moved again to its intended destination in Washington D.C.)  In 1896 the Klondyke gold rush was on in Alaska and in 1903 Joseph Pulitzer donated $1 million to Columbia University and the Pulitzer Prize was initiated as a result.

But the one event that probably has affect all our lives more than any other was in 1982 when the first compact discs (CDs) were released to the public in Germany and would eventually be the way most computer software as well as much entertainment media was handled and transferred throughout the world.  I'm going to guess that most of us have dozens and dozens of these in our homes if not hundreds.

But I have to admit, I still miss floppy discs.


----------



## 007 (Aug 17, 2014)

kaz said:


> foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > i think this has been posted in the coffee shop before but it's making the rounds again and i still find it frustratingly deceptive:
> ...


16.


----------



## kaz (Aug 17, 2014)

007 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > foxfyre said:
> ...



Yes, ironically I miscounted the most obvious ones, the small squares...


----------



## Pogo (Aug 17, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


>



My best guess is this is the Wizard of Oz Tin Man using a remote control to make the moon set?



Those of you in northern latitudes -- look for aurora events tomorrow night. Sunspot filament fissures goin' on.  Looks like this:






Look at the size of that thing -- it's a quarter million kilometers long.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 17, 2014)

Anyone up for a swim?

Howzabout some diving.......


----------



## Pogo (Aug 17, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> On this day in history, August 17, amidst a lot of war and political stuff, there are a few items of interest.  In 1790 the capital city of the U.S. moved to Philadelphia from New York City.  Who knew?   (Ten years later, in 1800, the seat of government would be moved again to its intended destination in Washington D.C.)  In 1896 the Klondyke gold rush was on in Alaska and in 1903 Joseph Pulitzer donated $1 million to Columbia University and the Pulitzer Prize was initiated as a result.
> 
> But the one event that probably has affect all our lives more than any other was in 1982 when the first compact discs (CDs) were released to the public in Germany and would eventually be the way most computer software as well as much entertainment media was handled and transferred throughout the world.  I'm going to guess that most of us have dozens and dozens of these in our homes if not hundreds.
> 
> But I have to admit, I still miss floppy discs.



I'm pretty sure I have a CD from 1981.  It's Japanese.  A label called "King".  Can't lay my hands on it right now -- too many CDs to wade through. 



> In 1790 the capital city of the U.S. moved to Philadelphia from New York City.  Who knew?



Those of us who grew up in the Philadelphia area -- we thought _everybody_ knew...


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 17, 2014)

It 12:02 pm.  Is it too early for a banana split from DQ?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 17, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> It 12:02 pm.  Is it too early for a banana split from DQ?





Never!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 17, 2014)

*Today is day 20 of the great Stat-Princess-Stalalina 2014 vacation*, and we went swimming today at our favorite indoor pool, since it has rained like crazy in the last number of days. Her gills have grown now to adult size.

We were there almost 6 hours, almost 5 of them in water.  She knows this is her last swimming session with Papa before she goes back to Mama and she was just "Feuer und Flamme" ("Fire and Flame") to swim as much as she could. Everything from diving for rings at the bottom of the pool to ball catching to jumping from the 1 meter board to doing laps in the long lap lanes. It's really fun to watch her grow in this regard. I come from a family of swimmers and water skiiers and so life on and in the water is natural to me. Her mother is not really a swimmer and so she leaves this part of Princess Statalina's development to me. 

I told the little one that when you swim a lot, when your body gets hungry, it usually craves either something sweet or something salty, not so often both at once,  so she should listen to her body and decide what to snack on. We packed two different sets of snacks and she wrote "sweet" on the one and "salzig" ("salty") on the other. Cute as could be.

So, that was life today from 11 to 5, including showering and shampooing Princess hairs and blowdrying and styling and all that cool jazz. 

Then we visited a friend of mine who is babysitting a terrarium for a number of days, filled with reptiles  called "Dornschwanzagamen" (Uromastyx acanthinura nigriventris), "thorny tailed dragon lizards". The little critters look like this:






The one crawled up little Princess' arm and she didn't even scream. Progress!

On the last full day of her vacation, tomorrow, we are heading for a LegolandCentre close to us (about an hour's drive):

LEGOLAND® Discovery Centre Oberhausen - offizielle Seite

Never saw so many lego pieces in my entire life... should be fun.

BTW, this is the coolest August weather I can remember and leaves are starting to fall from the trees already.  It has rained too much and I bet the farmers in this province are none too pleased.


Currently, the little one is watching: (you guessed it!) SCOOBY DOO!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 17, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > It 12:02 pm.  Is it too early for a banana split from DQ?
> ...





*Lust!!!*


----------



## Sherry (Aug 17, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



As I recall, you enjoy that nasty cilantro in your salsa.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 17, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > It 12:02 pm.  Is it too early for a banana split from DQ?
> ...



Yum....  Breakfast!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 17, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Cilantro is healthy!!!


----------



## Pogo (Aug 17, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



_Oh_ yeah.  

Tomato, onion, this pepper, that pepper, the other pepper, garlic, cilaaaaaaaaaaantro, maybe the occasional carrot, and a few mo' peppers... 

Sure beats ketchup


----------



## Sherry (Aug 17, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> *Today is day 20 of the great Stat-Princess-Stalalina 2014 vacation*, and we went swimming today at our favorite indoor pool, since it has rained like crazy in the last number of days. Her gills have grown now to adult size.
> 
> We were there almost 6 hours, almost 5 of them in water.  She knows this is her last swimming session with Papa before she goes back to Mama and she was just "Feuer und Flamme" ("Fire and Flame") to swim as much as she could. Everything from diving for rings at the bottom of the pool to ball catching to jumping from the 1 meter board to doing laps in the long lap lanes. It's really fun to watch her grow in this regard. I come from a family of swimmers and water skiiers and so life on and in the water is natural to me. Her mother is not really a swimmer and so she leaves this part of Princess Statalina's development to me.
> 
> ...



I came across this pic and thought of your princess and you.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 17, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


>




Sounds like your Sunday is the same as mine.....but I got up at 5:30, have been to church and to Cracker Barrel and now just chillin.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 17, 2014)

I have some energy today, rest plus the allergens aren't kickin' my but so it's been back to putting things away, laundry, sweeping, dusting, vacuuming and mopping.
Just made ham salad from leftover ham we had a couple of days ago......


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 17, 2014)

been a busy weekend.  yard work all day yesterday.  got some major projects done.  last night was my  wifes friends mothers 85 birthday party.  it was outdoors, catered and had a DJ.  about 80 people were there.   today was more yard work


----------



## Mertex (Aug 17, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Anyone up for a swim?
> 
> Howzabout some diving.......




What in the world is that? ^^^^^   I tried to make it out...looks like a building going down during an earthquake....but it also looks like a picture taken from a helicopter of the top of a building....parking lot next to it....


----------



## Mertex (Aug 17, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> I think this has been posted in the Coffee Shop before but it's making the rounds again and I still find it frustratingly deceptive:




I give up.  I counted 16.


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 17, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone up for a swim?
> ...



it might be a marina


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 17, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone up for a swim?
> ...



It's a picture from a helmet cam on a base jumper.  From what I gathered from the tickler is the jump didn't go well..........


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 17, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I think this has been posted in the Coffee Shop before but it's making the rounds again and I still find it frustratingly deceptive:
> ...



I get 16 too


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 17, 2014)

spoonman said:


> mertex said:
> 
> 
> > foxfyre said:
> ...



23.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 17, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> been a busy weekend. * yard work* all day yesterday.  got some major projects done.  last night was my  wifes friends mothers 85 birthday party.  it was outdoors, catered and had a DJ.  about 80 people were there.   today was more *yard work*




Consider it to be G-d's gym!!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 17, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



We have a variety of stink beetle around here that smells like cilantro when you crush them.  Friend of mine claims they taste like cilantro, too.  I think I'll take his word for that.


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 17, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > been a busy weekend. * yard work* all day yesterday.  got some major projects done.  last night was my  wifes friends mothers 85 birthday party.  it was outdoors, catered and had a DJ.  about 80 people were there.   today was more *yard work*
> ...



it can be quite a workout.  plus you use muscles you don't usually touch in a gym


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 17, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...




Yes, those muscles that bitch back at you during your next sleep cycle.....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 17, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...




EEWWWW!!! There is a list of things that I will never under any circumstances stick in my mouth, and stink beetles are going on that list.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 17, 2014)

Good...well, afternoon, everyone.
The day is starting late for me, I slept like a log.  Just a sign I needed to sleep and heal.  Wish I could just lounge a bit more, but the chores are signaling their need to be done.
Got my first response to my craigslist adds to sell my goats.  Might have known the partner's "pack" goats would generate first interest.  Partner is pretty p-o'ed that I'm deserting him, abandoning everything "we" have worked for.  He refuses to hear or understand that all the work that has been done has been almost exclusively what he wanted.  Other than establishing a nice dairy herd, all my projects have been vetoed and sidelined by this clown.  Bad choice on my part, certainly.  I'm hoping that while I a away with my family, he will give up and move on.  The personal dynamic in this relationship is not really very healthy for me, though...but that's another story for another time.
Here's wishing y'all a pleasant Sunday afternoon.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 17, 2014)

Good...well, afternoon, everyone.
The day is starting late for me, I slept like a log.  Just a sign I needed to sleep and heal.  Wish I could just lounge a bit more, but the chores are signaling their need to be done.
Got my first response to my craigslist adds to sell my goats.  Might have known the partner's "pack" goats would generate first interest.  Partner is pretty p-o'ed that I'm deserting him, abandoning everything "we" have worked for.  He refuses to hear or understand that all the work that has been done has been almost exclusively what he wanted.  Other than establishing a nice dairy herd, all my projects have been vetoed and sidelined by this clown.  Bad choice on my part, certainly.  I'm hoping that while I a away with my family, he will give up and move on.  The personal dynamic in this relationship is not really very healthy for me, though...but that's another story for another time.
Here's wishing y'all a pleasant Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 17, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I don't see any boats/yachts....


----------



## Jughead (Aug 17, 2014)

007 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > foxfyre said:
> ...


you got it ...


----------



## Jughead (Aug 17, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


Some insects are actually nutritional. There are places where you can get edible insects like chocolate covered ants. They also have beetles...


----------



## Jughead (Aug 17, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Yup, the jump occurred over Lake Garda in Italy. Matthew Gough was extremely lucky to escape with only minor cuts and bruises when he jumped off a 1000 foot cliff and his parachute failed to open. Some rocks on the side of the cliff broke his fall as he crashed into them on his way down before he hit the sand.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 17, 2014)

Jughead said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



17.

The image itself is in a square frame.


----------



## Jughead (Aug 17, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


If you count the square that isn't made up of matchsticks, then yup ... 17 it is ...


----------



## Pogo (Aug 17, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



And it does say "how many squares _do you see_?" ...


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 17, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I think this has been posted in the Coffee Shop before but it's making the rounds again and I still find it frustratingly deceptive:
> ...


I get 17...


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 17, 2014)

One plastic surgery to many.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 17, 2014)

Off to dinner with the geezers.  
Check back later...maybe.
Otherwise, good night all, sleep tight, don't let the bedbugs byte.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 17, 2014)

Off to dinner with the geezers.  
Check back later...maybe.
Otherwise, good night all, sleep tight, don't let the bedbugs byte.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 17, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> It 12:02 pm.  Is it too early for a banana split from DQ?


Banana splits are a breakfast food. Dig in!


----------



## Noomi (Aug 18, 2014)

Evening all, hope its warmer up your way than it is down here!


----------



## Gracie (Aug 18, 2014)

I have the online alarm clock set for 8am...when I have to take my furbaby to the vet for her cyst removal surgery and since she will be out cold..a teeth cleaning. I know it is a simple procedure to remove the cyst from her shoulder and a small one on her hind leg, but it is still enough to freak me out.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 18, 2014)

Good morning, everyone, and a great start into the week to you!

Today's choice: *MIX and MATCH!.*


Person no. 1, who in no way has any relation to person no. 2!







from:


People In Which Professions Drink The Most Coffee?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 18, 2014)

Person no. 2, who in no way has any relation to person no. 1!








from:


Drinking Coffee Might Help Us With Happiness


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 18, 2014)

And, today's coffee funnies:








Speaking of portable devices, ok, it has now come this far:






from:

Brilliant or Crazy? IPhone Case With Built-In Coffee Cup Holder | Gadgets, Science & Technology


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 18, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheilas friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Beckis hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Stat's aunt,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel,
Wellness for BBD and GW,
007's Mom,
Sheila test results,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, and Becki.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.   This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 18, 2014)

Oh, sorry, Foxy, I jumped your vigil list by a few short minutes.

Mea Culpa.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 18, 2014)

So, I just checked the traffic jam report for the two major highways that lead to this LegolandCentre, and there are 3 major construction sites on one and 4 on the other. Today is the last day of school vacation for North Rhein-Westfalia, which means that the highways are going to be rammed full of last minuters trying to get home.

There is also a special report called Stau-Schau, that estimates how many minutes of traffic jam per construction site or any kind of blockage on the highway and what should be a 1 hour trip is now calculated at 2 hours and 30 minutes from my front door to the parking lot for Legoland. So, no LegolandCentre today, nope. 

It looks like the weather is turning fantastic today, so we will likely do a bike tour and maybe Jackolino (the indoor/outdoor playground she was already at once....).  At any rate, this is our last full day together and already my heart is very, very heavy. But I  don't show it to her.


----------



## Jughead (Aug 18, 2014)

Wish I had one of those on Monday mornings. I've never gotten used to getting up early on Mondays for some reason. But it's just those few seconds before I turn off the alarm clock. Thankfully right after I get up and do turn off the alarm clock (it's on the dresser in front of the bed), my immediate thought is ... breakfast. Breakfast cures all ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 18, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Wish I had one of those on Monday mornings. I've never gotten used to getting up early on Mondays for some reason. But it's just those few seconds before I turn off the alarm clock. Thankfully right after I get up and do turn off the alarm clock (it's on the dresser in front of the bed), my immediate thought is ... *breakfast. Breakfast cures all .*..




Delicious pancakes with syrup....

eggs, sunny side up, with some salt and pepper.

Small beef sausages....

A small glass of prune juice.

COFFEE.


----------



## Jughead (Aug 18, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Wish I had one of those on Monday mornings. I've never gotten used to getting up early on Mondays for some reason. But it's just those few seconds before I turn off the alarm clock. Thankfully right after I get up and do turn off the alarm clock (it's on the dresser in front of the bed), my immediate thought is ... *breakfast. Breakfast cures all .*..
> ...


Already had breakfast...

Early start today. No matter though ... had breakfast, and my two cups of espresso, so the day looks good. About ready to leave .. . no matter if there's traffic, as long as I'm on a full stomach, all is ok ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 18, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...




Stomach full, bladder empty.

Check. Roger, four by four, we are in the pike!


----------



## Noomi (Aug 18, 2014)

Former Bendigo lawyer siphoned $1.23million | Bendigo Advertiser

Some years ago, I answered an ad in the paper for a job. It was as a trainee legal secretary, and I applied because I was assured that I would be fully trained. All I had to do was answer the phone, do some filing, etc for a small law firm a short drive from my local city.

I sent in my application, and almost immediately, received an email asking me to come in for an interview. Of course, I readily accepted. Then I received another email, this one, strangely, asking me to wear a mini skirt if I got the job, as the job required it. Being naive, and desperately wanting a job, I responded that if it was required, I would wear one.

My parents of course, smelled a rat and went to see this lawyer. He claimed that a cleaner who worked after hours had sent me the email, and not to worry about it as the cleaner would be fired.
We traced the IP address from that email directly back to him though, so we knew he had sent it.

Its been around six years later, and this article appeared in the paper today. He stole over a million dollars from an elderly man, and it seemed I wasn't the only one he attempted to take advantage of. Other women have complained about him, also.

It just made me realize how damned lucky I was to get away when I did.


----------



## kaz (Aug 18, 2014)

Whew, last week was my catch up week, now I start falling behind again!

Happy Monday everyone, have a great week.

Now for my first cup of joe!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 18, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Wish I had one of those on Monday mornings. I've never gotten used to getting up early on Mondays for some reason. But it's just those few seconds before I turn off the alarm clock. Thankfully right after I get up and do turn off the alarm clock (it's on the dresser in front of the bed), my immediate thought is ... breakfast. Breakfast cures all ...



Good morning, Jughead, Stat, Noomi, and Kaz.  Dark out still, will walk in a bit and then go to the gym.  Autumn is under the breeze, I can feel it.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 18, 2014)

Up early and had my coffee.  Have to go to Great Lakes this morning for some med refills.  It's Monday.

That is all.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 18, 2014)

Morning !


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## Spoonman (Aug 18, 2014)

Been so busy i haven't had much time to post here lately.  Hopefully this week things will start to wind down.Looks like a really busy morning but I am starting to see light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 18, 2014)

kaz said:


> Whew, last week was my catch up week, now I start falling behind again!
> 
> Happy Monday everyone, have a great week.
> 
> Now for my first cup of joe!



 That vicious circle. Only hamsters love it, in my opinion...

Good morning, kaz and everyone. Fall is in the air....it's starting to show itself during the nights, making for good sleeping weather. Leaves losing chlorophyll, a morning briskness etc


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 18, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...


After breakfast, get yourself to the DQ for a banana split for dessert.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 18, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Wish I had one of those on Monday mornings. I've never gotten used to getting up early on Mondays for some reason. But it's just those few seconds before I turn off the alarm clock. Thankfully right after I get up and do turn off the alarm clock (it's on the dresser in front of the bed), my immediate thought is ... breakfast. Breakfast cures all ...



Yes, your kind of breakfast would do the trick. YUM....&#9829;


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 18, 2014)

Back from the gym: feel good.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 18, 2014)

Coffee Shop is open again!

Yippee!


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 18, 2014)

i couldn't find this place before.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 18, 2014)

Strange template -- looks kinda borderless, hard to see where spaces are.


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 18, 2014)

anyone know how you reply to a specific post?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm getting used to it....  not shabby, not shabby at all!!


----------



## Mertex (Aug 18, 2014)

Okay, my first unread post goes back to July 19....I don't think so....hmmmm.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 18, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> anyone know how you reply to a specific post?



You click on "quote" and then at the bottom, where you post, there is a button for inserting posts.


----------



## kaz (Aug 18, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> anyone know how you reply to a specific post?



Don't you just hit "reply?"


----------



## Mertex (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm getting a message saying "message removed from multi-quote" - wonder if this will post ok.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 18, 2014)

Just saw this as I was hunting for a new avatar, which I can't upload anyway, cuz the system is not allowing me to do it yet, but this was a funny I stumbled across:


----------



## Mertex (Aug 18, 2014)

Stat....I was trying to respond to your post, but it's not taking my posts to specific members...argh...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 18, 2014)

Ok, and the emoticons are a little different as well:


----------



## kaz (Aug 18, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Okay, my first unread post goes back to July 19....I don't think so....hmmmm.





Mertex said:


> I'm getting a message saying "message removed from multi-quote" - wonder if this will post ok.



Houston, this is a test


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 18, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Stat....I was trying to respond to your post, but it's not taking my posts to specific members...argh...



If you press on "reply" it automatically quotes the person you are replying to.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 18, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Stat....I was trying to respond to your post, but it's not taking my posts to specific members...argh...



Use the +QUOTE and then REPLY at the bottom right of the post


----------



## kaz (Aug 18, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I'm getting a message saying "message removed from multi-quote" - wonder if this will post ok.



I believe if you click "quote" on a post once, it adds it to multi-quote, if you click it again, it removes it.  You can edit them again and delete them when you post reply.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 18, 2014)

Hey, guys and gals, glad this is open again.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 18, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> anyone know how you reply to a specific post?



Just click on the REPLY at the bottom right of the post. 

The +QUOTE option is new and allows you to include multiple quotes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 18, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> If you press on "reply" it automatically quotes the person you are replying to.



Yup.  Intuitively you want to click on quote but haven't figured out how that works.  But click on the 'reply' button and it works like our old quote button used to.

There will be a learning curve for sure.  I'll be lost without my User CP so hope that get that installed quickly.  But once we all readjust it should be okay.

Oh and good morning/afternoon/evening everybody


----------



## 007 (Aug 18, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Yup.  Intuitively you want to click on quote but haven't figured out how that works.  But click on the 'reply' button and it works like our old quote button used to.
> 
> There will be a learning curve for sure.  I'll be lost without my User CP so hope that get that installed quickly.  But once we all readjust it should be okay.
> 
> Oh and good morning/afternoon/evening everybody


First impression... I don't like it.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 18, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> anyone know how you reply to a specific post?



You have to click "reply" below right.  If you click "quote" it wants to multi-quote.

I figured that much out so far but not much more.  I gotta say I'm not impressed.  Not just because rep is gone but most of the smilies are too.  It's hard to navigate, and there's an extra step now to see a preview.  Moan, bitch, complain.


----------



## kaz (Aug 18, 2014)

007 said:


> First impression... I don't like it.



You don't seem like a guy who likes change 007, correct me if I'm wrong...


----------



## Pogo (Aug 18, 2014)

007 said:


> First impression... I don't like it.



I would put a "like" on this one but I don't see a way to do it anywhere...


----------



## Pogo (Aug 18, 2014)

Pogo said:


> You have to click "reply" below right.  If you click "quote" it wants to multi-quote.
> 
> I figured that much out so far but not much more.  I gotta say I'm not impressed.  Not just because rep is gone but most of the smilies are too.  It's hard to navigate, and there's an extra step now to see a preview.  Moan, *****, complain.



What???  The board won't take the word "female dog" ??

Not good, not good at all...


----------



## kaz (Aug 18, 2014)

Pogo said:


> I would put a "like" on this one but I don't see a way to do it anywhere...



See the thumbs up on the right about half way up?


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 18, 2014)

Okay what I'm learning so far.  The thumbs up symbol in the lower right hand corner above the sig line is the 'like" button.  Next to it is an 'agree' button and the far right is the 'disagree' button.  I am very opposed to the 'disagree' button but oh well.  Apparently more wanted it than didn't and the majority should prevail.

On the tool bar is 'watched threads' which gives you the most recent activity in what we used to call 'subscribed' threads.  You apparently 'watch' a thread if you post in it just as we used to subscribe and there is a button unwatch.  Just takes a bit of getting used to.

Hover your cursor over your name in the upper righthand corner of the screen and you get a drop down box with all your information you used to access with the User CP button.

Haven't figured out how to edit or delete a post yet if that is even possible.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 18, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> If you press on "reply" it automatically quotes the person you are replying to.


\


Okay....I was hitting "quote" like we used to....


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 18, 2014)

I am glad to see the coffee shop is back in buisness


----------



## Mertex (Aug 18, 2014)

I want to know how we change our profile.....


----------



## R.D. (Aug 18, 2014)

You can stalk people  and they wont know .... kewl


----------



## peach174 (Aug 18, 2014)

WoW !
What a change. Some things I like, other things I need to get used to.
I no longer have spell check.


----------



## kaz (Aug 18, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I want to know how we change our profile.....



Click on your name at the top of the screen


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 18, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Yup.  Intuitively you want to click on quote but haven't figured out how that works.  But click on the 'reply' button and it works like our old quote button used to.
> 
> There will be a learning curve for sure. * I'll be lost without my User CP* so hope that get that installed quickly.  But once we all readjust it should be okay.
> 
> Oh and good morning/afternoon/evening everybody



User CP is now "Watched Threads". Just click on that and it shows all the threads you used to see in your User CP.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 18, 2014)

Okay...figured out the edit and delete--those buttons are on the bottom left of your post under the avie


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 18, 2014)

Well, well, well. I see this forum has undergone a metamorphosis. I however am still going through  mine. I haven't gone anywhere, still fighting my anxiety, which is slowly getting better as we speak.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 18, 2014)

Reminds me of playing a new video game with the kids.  I die a million times before I figure it out.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 18, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay what I'm learning so far.  The thumbs up symbol in the lower right hand corner above the sig line is the 'like" button.  Next to it is an 'agree' button and the far right is the 'disagree' button.  I am very opposed to the 'disagree' button but oh well.  Apparently more wanted it than didn't and the majority should prevail.
> 
> On the tool bar is 'watched threads' which gives you the most recent activity in what we used to call 'subscribed' threads.  You apparently 'watch' a thread if you post in it just as we used to subscribe and there is a button unwatch.  Just takes a bit of getting used to.
> 
> ...



Took me a while to find it too but Edit is at lower left on the post, the same place "Report" is on other people's posts.

I don't think we ever got to vote on "like/dislike" and the like.  Matter o' fact I thought they were talking about a much broader range of nuance there.

Also it looks like the pos reps we received in the past have turned into "Likes Received".


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 18, 2014)

We need to put the coffee maker on a generator.  In case we get accidently locked out.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 18, 2014)

What's the *[OP]* after my name just under my avie on some threads?  Am I the only one who sees it?


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 18, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> Well, well, well. I see this forum has undergone a metamorphosis. I however am still going through  mine. I haven't gone anywhere, still fighting my anxiety, which is slowly getting better as we speak.


If you have any questions about anxiety let me know. I dealt with it for years


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 18, 2014)

uhhh....ummm.....


Pogo said:


> Took me a while to find it too but Edit is at lower left on the post, the same place "Report" is on other people's posts.
> 
> I don't think we ever got to vote on "like/dislike" and the like.  Matter o' fact I thought they were talking about a much broader range of nuance there.
> 
> Also it looks like the pos reps we received in the past have turned into "Likes Received".


----------



## peach174 (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm good now. Found the spell check.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 18, 2014)

OP, as in original post, a tag given only to the author of a thread in the forums


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 18, 2014)

uuuhhh..ummm...


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 18, 2014)

I assume it is the thread author.  Yes, I see it by your avie.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 18, 2014)

What is the Trophy Points?


----------



## R.D. (Aug 18, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> What's the *[OP]* after my name just under my avie on some threads?  Am I the only one who sees it?


I see it.  Your the op, opening post, or thread starter


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 18, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> User CP is now "Watched Threads". Just click on that and it shows all the threads you used to see in your User CP.


  Thanks sweetheart. Keep up the good work for us???


----------



## R.D. (Aug 18, 2014)

peach174 said:


> What is the Trophy Points?


Trophies | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 18, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Thanks sweetheart. Keep up the good work for us???



I'll be watching....


----------



## Jughead (Aug 18, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> What's the *[OP]* after my name just under my avie on some threads?  Am I the only one who sees it?


I see your red [OP] as well, Foxfyre. But no red [OP] after my name ...?


----------



## peach174 (Aug 18, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Trophies | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


Thank you very much R.D.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 18, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> I'll be watching....



Don't you mean...Eye'll be watching?


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 18, 2014)

Jughead said:


> I see your red [OP] as well, Foxfyre. But no red [OP] after my name ...?



It seems that the person making the opening post in a thread gets the [OP] after his/her user name each time he/she posts in the thread.  Not sure why the feature but I don't have a problem with it.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm having a hard time reading the site for too long with the new format.  It's going to take some getting used to.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 18, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> It seems that the person making the opening post in a thread gets the [OP] after his/her user name each time he/she posts in the thread.  Not sure why the feature but I don't have a problem with it.



It's always handy to know who the OP is Foxy -- not so much here but when you jump in an opinion thread that's been going for a while.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 18, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> I'm having a hard time reading the site for too long with the new format.  It's going to take some getting used to.



It's gonna take a really strong pair of sunglasses with all this obnoxiously unrelenting whiteness ....


----------



## 007 (Aug 18, 2014)

kaz said:


> You don't seem like a guy who likes change 007, correct me if I'm wrong...


I'm good with change for the better, but I'm with Pogo, this board seems very convoluted to navigate. I wouldn't call this new board change a change for the better.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 18, 2014)

I agree with you Pogo.
The white needs to be softened. Maybe a light grey or light gold background.
This white hurts my eyes.


----------



## 007 (Aug 18, 2014)

Pogo said:


> What???  The board won't take the word "female dog" ??
> 
> Not good, not good at all...


TEST: shit, fuck, piss, bitch...

EDIT: Looks like they took off the word filter...


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 18, 2014)

peach174 said:


> I'm good now. Found the spell check.


Where did you find it, please, peach.


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 18, 2014)

I am completely lost.  Please tell me I'm not the only one.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 18, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Where did you find it, please, peach.



Right Click on the Capital Tx  at the top of your message box.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm gonna have to sign off for right now.
This white is making my eyes water.
Bye!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 18, 2014)

Interesting.......

Let's see

My brother and I before the parade yesterday.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 18, 2014)

peach174 said:


> I'm gonna have to sign off for right now.
> This white is making my eyes water.
> Bye!


Yes, not good. It is going to be much worse in the early mornings.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 18, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Yes, not good. It is going to be much worse in the early mornings.



AA, did you get my response to your test conversation?  I responded twice now with the second requesting an acknowledgment which makes me think you probably didn't get it.  If you didn't we need to report that in C_K's 'bug' thread.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 18, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Interesting.......
> 
> Let's see
> 
> My brother and I before the parade yesterday.



Looking good Ollie


----------



## Pogo (Aug 18, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Right Click on the Capital Tx  at the top of your message box.



That says "Remove Formatting" on my box.

My spell checker does its underline thing automatically; I didn't have to set anything up.  And as far as I know that's a function of your own browser, not the site's software.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 18, 2014)

Wow...  Go away for just the day and come back and it's like I'm in a new world...  Going to take me a while to figure all of this out.  Scratching my noggin and wondering where all of my rep points went?  I almost had enough for that darned set of china from the USMB World Headquarters and now I don't have any rep at all.  Of course, that's the way things work for me.  Oh, well...  As I said earlier today I was going to go to Great Lakes to get some prescriptions filled.  What a day!  Lots of road construction to contend with plus twice two different people driving cars nearly ran into me.  Good thing I always practice defensive driving.  Guess I will get myself a cup of coffee and see how this new site is going to work out for me.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 18, 2014)

Karma is back from the vet. She has 8 inches of staples on her right shoulder, 6 inches of staples on her left hind leg. But the good news is...the cysts are gone and her teeth were good. Bad news is...she is wimpering because she can't lay comfortably on either side without it hurting. I gave her the vets pain pill and she is sleeping now..finally.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 18, 2014)

You know, I was just thinking...  If it wasn't for me and 007, SFC Ollie would probably be the most handsome guy on this USMB site.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 18, 2014)

This new format is making me feel just like I felt when I first became interested in girls.  I'm attracted to it, like I was to the girls, but I don't have a clue as to what to do about it.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 18, 2014)

Pogo said:


> That says "Remove Formatting" on my box.
> 
> My spell checker does its underline thing automatically; I didn't have to set anything up.  And as far as I know that's a function of your own browser, not the site's software.


True.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 18, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> AA, did you get my response to your test conversation?  I responded twice now with the second requesting an acknowledgment which makes me think you probably didn't get it.  If you didn't we need to report that in C_K's 'bug' thread.


Yes, I did. I have been away from my monitor.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 18, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Yes, I did. I have been away from my monitor.


Across the room with shades on? lol


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 18, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Yes, I did. I have been away from my monitor.



Okay dokie,  Just checking


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 18, 2014)

wasn't the old site white too?


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 18, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> wasn't the old site white too?


not like this....


----------



## Gracie (Aug 18, 2014)

It was a nice soothing slate gray color.


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 18, 2014)

Hey you guys I'm around trying to figure things out.  Hope everyone made it back.


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 18, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> wasn't the old site white too?


 
Mine was blue.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 18, 2014)

Mine is now a slate gray again. I did it on my monitor adjustments.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 18, 2014)

Talk about your Rip vav Winkle experiences!  Looks like a total renovation!    I had better sniff around to see what else has changed before I accidentally quote someone with a surly disposition.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 18, 2014)

My first impressions is that the new format sucks big donkey dicks.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 18, 2014)

Sherry said:


> My first impressions is that the new format sucks big donkey dicks.




That seems to be the general consensus.  But hey....at least they now get to fill up both the top of the screen and the right 3rd with constantly flashing revolving ads that never stop....so that makes it better....right?


----------



## Sherry (Aug 18, 2014)

Can I change my skin?? How am I going to post pics??


----------



## Sherry (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## boedicca (Aug 18, 2014)

I miss my coffee cup smiley.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 18, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Can I change my skin?? How am I going to post pics??




You can still post pics in the same way....unfortunately in your pictures thread (or in Gracie's) they lose much of the impact as the screen size is reduced by roughly a 3rd so they can hammer you with more ads.  

But remember....it's all to enhance you user experience.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 18, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> You can still post pics in the same way....unfortunately in your pictures thread (or in Gracie's) they lose much of the impact as the screen size is reduced by roughly a 3rd so they can hammer you with more ads.
> 
> But remember....it's all to enhance you user experience.



Does it still allow you to click on the top bar of the pic to blow it up??


----------



## boedicca (Aug 18, 2014)

Aha!


----------



## Sherry (Aug 18, 2014)

Does my status say online or offline??


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 18, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Does it still allow you to click on the top bar of the pic to blow it up??




Yes...for some images...but the size is still restricted by the right 3rd of the screen effectively being taken up by ad space.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 18, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> You can still post pics in the same way....unfortunately in your pictures thread (or in Gracie's) they lose much of the impact as the screen size is reduced by roughly a 3rd so they can hammer you with more ads.
> 
> But remember....it's all to enhance you user experience.



Ok, so I checked and while you can't blow them up anymore, all of my pics are still big. I am not getting any flashing ads, but I never have seen ads because I have Adblock Plus. Where the fuck is my thumbs up smilie??


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm still lost.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 18, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> What's the *[OP]* after my name just under my avie on some threads?  Am I the only one who sees it?


No, I see it, too.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 18, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Ok, so I checked and while you can't blow them up anymore, all of my pics are still big. I am not getting any flashing ads, but I never have seen ads because I have Adblock Plus. Where the fuck is my thumbs up smilie??




You can blow some of them up.  Put your mouse arrow on top of the picture frame.  The ones that can be blown up will give a written indication.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 18, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Ok, so I checked and while you can't blow them up anymore, all of my pics are still big. I am not getting any flashing ads, but I never have seen ads because I have Adblock Plus. Where the fuck is my thumbs up smilie??








Might need this one too ........


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 18, 2014)

What alternate universe is this?  About the time I had the other format figured out, now there's something new? 
Aaarrrggghh!


----------



## Mertex (Aug 18, 2014)

Pogo said:


> I would put a "like" on this one but I don't see a way to do it anywhere...



There is a faint line right under the post with a thumbsup, a checkmark and an x.  If you click on the thumbsup you give the person a like.  If you click on the check, a like, the X is a dislike.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 18, 2014)

Pogo said:


> What???  The board won't take the word "female dog" ??
> 
> Not good, not good at all...




I like that.  People are able to vent, but it doesn't show up....terrific!  Won't create as much heartburn as actually seeing the word bitch printed out.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 18, 2014)

Pogo said:


> What???  The board won't take the word "female dog" ??
> 
> Not good, not good at all...




I like that.  People are able to vent, but it doesn't show up....terrific!  Won't create as much heartburn as actually seeing the word bitch printed out.  I wonder if the took out the word ****, too?


Pogo said:


> What???  The board won't take the word "female dog" ??
> 
> Not good, not good at all...



Liar, liar, pants on fire.... I posted the word and it came out....


----------



## Mertex (Aug 18, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I like that.  People are able to vent, but it doesn't show up....terrific!  Won't create as much heartburn as actually seeing the word bitch printed out.  I wonder if the took out the word ****, too?
> 
> 
> Liar, liar, pants on fire.... I posted the word and it came out....



Oh, uh,  I previewed my post and saw that they left the word bitch in, so I deleted the sentence where I asked if they took the c word out, but when I posted it, it hadn't deleted my "c" sentence, but they did xxxx it out.   Yikes....now you don't know if when you preview and deleted something whether it will go ahead and leave it in....not good.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 18, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I like that.  People are able to vent, but it doesn't show up....terrific!  Won't create as much heartburn as actually seeing the word bitch printed out.  I wonder if the took out the word ****, too?
> 
> 
> Liar, liar, pants on fire.... I posted the word and it came out....



At that time the site had a filter on -- Cereal_Killer said they would take it off, and they did.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 18, 2014)

Pogo said:


> At that time the site had a filter on -- Cereal_Killer said they would take it off, and they did.





But the x'd my "c" word in the same post where they left bitch in.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 18, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> You can still post pics in the same way....unfortunately in your pictures thread (or in Gracie's) they lose much of the impact as the screen size is reduced by roughly a 3rd so they can hammer you with more ads.
> 
> But remember....it's all to enhance you user experience.



I'm not getting an ads.  You must not have Adblock.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 18, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> No, I see it, too.




What OP?


----------



## Pogo (Aug 18, 2014)

Mertex said:


> But the x'd my "c" word in the same post where they left bitch in.



Obviously your c-word was on a list and bitch no longer was.  The irony is my post said "moan, bitch, complain" -- I was using _bitch_ the verb, not the noun.  Stupid f#$%ing robots can't tell the difference.

(I did that...just to mock them)


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 18, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I'm not getting an ads.  You must not have Adblock.




I have adblock....now it's just dead space.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 18, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Obviously your c-word was on a list and bitch no longer was.  The irony is my post said "moan, bitch, complain" -- I was using _bitch_ the verb, not the noun.  Stupid f#$%ing robots can't tell the difference.
> 
> (I did that...)




Yeah, it seems kind of odd to have all that blank space on both sides of the board.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 19, 2014)

​Good morning, Coffee Shoppers, and welcome to the first day on the new Planet of Zenforo-USMB.  It's also a Tuesday, btw. (wink)


In honor of today, and considering that many of us maybe feel like aliens in our own "home", today's topic is *"ALIENS DRINKING COFFEE!"
*
Alien no. 1 drinking coffee:







Here is our alien again, showing his chocolate side:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 19, 2014)

Alien no. 2 drinking coffee:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 19, 2014)

And, today's coffee funnies:



















@Ropey @Toro 

lol...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 19, 2014)

So, *the great Stat-Princess-Statalina vacation has come to an end*. I just took the little one back to her mother and  have business appointments starting in about 2 hours. From today through 08/31 is now crunch time for me - with lots of appointments to catch up on from the vacation and also two large projects. Every time I take her back from vacation, I am depressed, but with so much work this time, I have less time to feel depressed.

Wishing you all a fine Tuesday.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 19, 2014)

Sherry said:


>




In another time, in a land now far, far away, I would have repped that. lol.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 19, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> That seems to be the general consensus.  But hey....at least they now get to fill up both the top of the screen and the right 3rd with constantly flashing revolving ads that never stop....so that makes it better....right?



Not seeing any ads at all because I am using Adblocker!  When I turn it off I see the ads but when I turn it on they are gone again.  Now when are they going to import the smilies?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 19, 2014)

So the front door lock gave up the ghost!  My key just turned around and around and did nothing at all! Not good when you are on the outside trying to get back inside and everyone else is still asleep! 

So after some jiggling and fiddling (and banging and cursing) I eventually managed to unlock the door. No point in just replacing the broken part(s) because we are talking builder's grade crap that is 20 years old now.

Went down to Lowes and looked at all of the options available. Eventually chose a more expensive Baldwin over the cheaper models and I am glad that we did because we don't have to get any new keys cut! 

They have this "smart key" technology that enabled me to slide in this special tool and then using the supplied key and my original key it "learned" to use my original key. So the extra that we spent actually saved us the cost and hassle of buying and cutting new keys. 

Now we just have to upgrade the kickplate, doorknocker and outside lamps to match the new door handle! 

/sigh


----------



## kaz (Aug 19, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> What's the *[OP]* after my name just under my avie on some threads?  Am I the only one who sees it?



No, I see it too.  I think it means you're the OP for the thread.  I kind of like that, knowing when you're talking to the OP without having to look it up.


----------



## kaz (Aug 19, 2014)

Good morning fellow coffee drinkers!  The first morning in a new home is always the hardest.  That's when you realize how many things you can't find and you haven't had your coffee...


----------



## kaz (Aug 19, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> If you have any questions about anxiety let me know. I dealt with it for years



I don't like anxiety, it makes me nervous...


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 19, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> anyone know how you reply to a specific post?


Don't have a clue......


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 19, 2014)

Good morning all.  It was with some anxiety I logged in this morning knowing there would be the stress of adjusting to the new site.  In answer to Spoonie, at the bottom of the post, below the sig line on the right hand side you will see a +quote option and a reply option.  The +quote is to multi-quote posts and I don't know how to use that yet.  The reply button will quote the post you want to quote just like the old system did.

As issues come up do visit C_K's debug and questions thread in Announcements where all of this is being officially discussed.  I am confident once all the bugs are worked out, some additional functionality is added back in, and we get used to it, this is going to be okay.  I am not missing the rep system.  And at least we'll know who loves us for us and keeps showing up in the Coffee Shop and who just checked in to get rep.  

But the sun is shining, it is pleasant outside, and the coffee is good inside.  I'll have a medical taxi run with Aunt Betty later this morning and I plan to stop by and pick up that new keyboard I never got around to getting yesterday.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 19, 2014)

Now I know how blind people feel when the furniture is moved around.


----------



## jillian (Aug 19, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> That seems to be the general consensus.  But hey....at least they now get to fill up both the top of the screen and the right 3rd with constantly flashing revolving ads that never stop....so that makes it better....right?



perhaps it was the point of it.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 19, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Now I know how blind people feel when the furniture is moved around.




rofl....


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 19, 2014)

jillian said:


> perhaps it was the point of it.



Certainly revenue is an issue because when no one can log into USMB because of a Bad Gateway problem (as was occurring in the old version) and Foxy kept on having to move the CS then that would have a negative impact on revenue.

It would also have a negative impact on those who use USMB for whatever reason. If the system is flaky and unstable then posters will go elsewhere. 

Yes, I would love to have the option of different skins so as not to dealing with the glaring white background but that is only a matter of time before CK and the admins can sort that out. In the meantime there are still things to learn. Overall I agree with Foxy that I am not missing rep one iota!


----------



## peach174 (Aug 19, 2014)

Pogo said:


> That says "Remove Formatting" on my box.
> 
> My spell checker does its underline thing automatically; I didn't have to set anything up.  And as far as I know that's a function of your own browser, not the site's software.



@Pogo
I never said anything about the site's software.
I explained where I found my spell checker.
Mine says the same thing too Pogo when you put your mouse over it.
If I right click on mine it brings down a menu and down at the bottom I have spell checker.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 19, 2014)

Good Morning !


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 19, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Certainly revenue is an issue because when no one can log into USMB because of a Bad Gateway problem (as was occurring in the old version) and Foxy kept on having to move the CS then that would have a negative impact on revenue.
> 
> It would also have a negative impact on those who use USMB for whatever reason. If the system is flaky and unstable then posters will go elsewhere.
> 
> Yes, I would love to have the option of different skins so as not to dealing with the glaring white background but that is only a matter of time before CK and the admins can sort that out. In the meantime there are still things to learn. Overall I agree with Foxy that I am not missing rep one iota!



C_K is working on the skin issue and I'm pretty sure that will be remedied in the near future so we don't have to deal with the blinding white.  I've found him to be open and receptive to legitimate complaints and accommodating when he can be, but nobody can make everybody happy about everything.  At some point you just have to set the rule or standard or concept and that's it.

And since most folks aren't contributing members for whatever reason but I enjoy having them around, I don't mind the ads unless they interrupt what I'm doing or talk over what I'm trying to listen to.  The ads make it possible for us to have a USMB.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 19, 2014)

This is a little better.
I now have a grey background.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 19, 2014)

And a hidey ho to Jillian.  You haven't been here in awhile.  Good to see you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 19, 2014)

peach174 said:


> This is a little better.
> I now have a grey background.



A LOT better.  This I can live with comfortably.


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 19, 2014)

Sherry said:


> My first impressions is that the new format sucks big donkey dicks.


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 19, 2014)

So how is everyone doing this fine day?  enjoying the new digs?


----------



## Pogo (Aug 19, 2014)

peach174 said:


> @Pogo
> I never said anything about the site's software.
> I explained where I found my spell checker.
> Mine says the same thing too Pogo when you put your mouse over it.
> If I right click on mine it brings down a menu and down at the bottom I have spell checker.



The "T" icon you mention comes from the site's software, and its function is to remove formatting (the stuff inside brackets that tells it quote, indent, etc).  That's what mine says, nothing about spell checking -- right click only gives "Bookmark this link", "Copy link Location", "Search Google for 'Remove Formatting'", "Inspect Element (Q)" and "AdBlock Plus Block Image", the same thing it reads for all the other control icons.

The spell check feature is a function of your browser and would be in the browser settings. In Firefox (what I'm typing with) it's under "Options/Advanced/Browsing".  The site software really can't spell check, since the site doesn't know what you're typing unitl you put it online.  That's my understanding.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 19, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> So how is everyone doing this fine day?  enjoying the new digs?



Not at all.  They say it fixes security and stability issues but they sure didn't put a lot of thought into design or user interface.


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 19, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> So how is everyone doing this fine day?  enjoying the new digs?


 
So far, sogood Spoonman.  How about you?


----------



## peach174 (Aug 19, 2014)

Pogo said:


> The "T" icon you mention comes from the site's software, and its function is to remove formatting (the stuff inside brackets that tells it quote, indent, etc).  That's what mine says, nothing about spell checking -- right click only gives "Bookmark this link", "Copy link Location", "Search Google for 'Remove Formatting'", "Inspect Element (Q)" and "AdBlock Plus Block Image", the same thing it reads for all the other control icons.
> 
> The spell check feature is a function of your browser and would be in the browser settings. In Firefox (what I'm typing with) it's under "Options/Advanced/Browsing".  The site software really can't spell check, since the site doesn't know what you're typing unitl you put it online.  That's my understanding.



I'm just saying that is where I found mine. That's all.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 19, 2014)

I like the grey sides and I really like the light green quotes.
Mucho better on the old eye balls.


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 19, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> So far, sogood Spoonman.  How about you?


 Just trying to make it through the day.  Vacation is next week.  I have a lot to get done before then.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 19, 2014)

Good morning, folks, I am still feeling my way around here.

We have a rainy Tuesday.


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 19, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I like that.  People are able to vent, but it doesn't show up....terrific!  Won't create as much heartburn as actually seeing the word bitch printed out.  I wonder if the took out the word ****, too?
> 
> 
> Liar, liar, pants on fire.... I posted the word and it came out....



Am I the only one who's disappointed when a liar's pants don't actually catch on fire?


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 19, 2014)

Is it just me, or does it not seem quite so "white" today?


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 19, 2014)

peach174 said:


> This is a little better.
> I now have a grey background.



good, it's not just me.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 19, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Is it just me, or does it not seem quite so "white" today?



I really don't see a difference.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 19, 2014)

Gracie said:


> It was a nice soothing slate gray color.


True dat.  The positive side of the stark white page, is, I won't be lingering here when I need to be getting ready for work...lol


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 19, 2014)

Ya'll don't see the new skin?  A very light gray instead of the glaring white?  I can live with this nicely.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 19, 2014)

Sherry said:


> My first impressions is that the new format sucks big donkey dicks.


lol...yes. _First impression, last impression_???  lol. If I felt the need to spend most of my waking moments here, I wouldn't do so.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 19, 2014)

I am not noticing much color change in the background. I hope this is not the final tweaking CK did when he said he was working on the background cuz its still kinda bright.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 19, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ya'll don't see the new skin?  A very light gray instead of the glaring white?  I can live with this nicely.



Nope.  It takes a lot of imagination to see any change from yesterday.  Maybe really really really really subtle.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 19, 2014)

See, I told you that CK was working on the skins! 

The grey background is way better on my old eyes. thup Oh wait, still need the smilies! LOL


----------



## Gracie (Aug 19, 2014)

I see the top section is gray but the rest is still off white. The whole thing needs to be the same color as the top portion where it says USMessageBoard Where Your Voices Count. THAT gray would be perfect.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 19, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Nope.  It takes a lot of imagination to see any change from yesterday.  Maybe really really really really subtle.



No, it is quite obviously not the same glaring white that it was earlier today. Just click on the colors option and you use that to compare the difference to what it was.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 19, 2014)

Meanwhile...poor Karma is still lethargic, although she did eat a bit of breakfast. And her paws were soooooo cold last night, I laid with her and held her paws near my mouth so when I exhaled, it would warm them. I hate seeing her in pain. I just gave her a pain pill so at least she is not wimpering any more..not since last night. But she is so hyper normally and this is just...sad to see her like this.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 19, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> See, I told you that CK was working on the skins!
> 
> The grey USMB Coffee Shop IV | Page 421 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum is way better on my old eyes. thup Oh wait, still need the smilies! LOL



I posted this yesterday, but you can get a lot of the old ones here as images, and then there's this repository page of optional suggestions.

(Here's another bug - that was supposed to carry the link only on the word "here" but it will only link as the entire sentence.)

Second page referred to is here.
(and that time it linked on the single word and didn't insist on the whole sentence)


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 19, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Meanwhile...poor Karma is still lethargic, although she did eat a bit of breakfast. And her paws were soooooo cold last night, I laid with her and held her paws near my mouth so when I exhaled, it would warm them. I hate seeing her in pain. I just gave her a pain pill so at least she is not wimpering any more..not since last night. But she is so hyper normally and this is just...sad to see her like this.



Yes, it is sad to see your beloved pets suffering and not be able to do anything about it. Hopefully the healing will be quick. ((hugs))


----------



## Pogo (Aug 19, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> No, it is quite obviously not the same glaring white that it was earlier today. Just click on the colors option and you use that to compare the difference to what it was.



"Colors option"?  What colors option?


----------



## Gracie (Aug 19, 2014)

There is no color options. Or am I blinded permanently now?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 19, 2014)

Pogo said:


> I posted this yesterday, but you can get a lot of the old ones here as images, and then there's this repository page of optional suggestions.
> 
> (Here's another bug - that was supposed to carry the link only on the word "here" but it will only link as the entire sentence.)
> 
> ...



Hmmm, something not exactly right with those links 'cos I am seeing images like these and I don't know exactly what they would represent as smilies?











Is there something about your browsing history that you are not telling us about, Pogo?


----------



## Gracie (Aug 19, 2014)

I have a ferocious headache this morning. The power went off last night so there I am...finally sleeping all the way through and not once waking up...and hubby comes in and says it is 1pm, asking where karma is cuz he can't find her. (She is behind my recliner chair, sleeping). So I get up amazed I slept so damn long for once...and it is only 8:30am. Then after he wakes me up, he goes back to bed! I'm pissed.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 19, 2014)

Pogo said:


> "Colors option"?  What colors option?



When you are replying and you want to change the text color like this or this then you click on the rainbow icon in the toolbar and it opens up a color option palette.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 19, 2014)

Good morning, everybody.  Hope it turns out to be the kind of Tuesday that you always hoped it would be.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 19, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Hmmm, something not exactly right with those links 'cos I am seeing images like these and I don't know exactly what they would represent as smilies?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No idea what those are, DT -- as Cereal_Killer would say, it's on your end. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I mean -- tractors?  Moi?

The link was supposed to go to a Google Images search page on "eusa emoticons".  That's what it does on my end.  Maybe this is another bug that needs to be reported.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 19, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> When you are replying and you want to change the text color like this or this then you click on the rainbow icon in the toolbar and it opens up a color option palette.



Yes, we always had the ability to change text colour.  How does that affect the background?

Cereal_Killer in the bug thread said to refresh one's browser to see the new background, so I closed Firefox entirely and reopened.  I still don't see a difference without a lot of imagination and a couple of these mushrooms here...


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 19, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> When you are replying and you want to change the text color like this or this then you click on the rainbow icon in the toolbar and it opens up a color option palette.


it looks like i'm at home depot selecting a paint chip


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 19, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> No, it is quite obviously not the same glaring white that it was earlier today. Just click on the colors option and you use that to compare the difference to what it was.


I like this new shade very much. To me, it is perfect. **thumbs up**


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 19, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> it looks like i'm at home depot selecting a paint chip


lmao.....


----------



## Pogo (Aug 19, 2014)

You know what we need?

A "Classic Shell" program to emulate the previous format.


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 19, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> lmao.....


 not that i would ever paint my house any of those colors


----------



## Gracie (Aug 19, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Yes, we always had the ability to change text colour.  How does that affect the background?
> 
> Cereal_Killer in the bug thread said to refresh one's browser to see the new background, so I closed Firefox entirely and reopened.  I still don't see a difference without a lot of imagination and a couple of these mushrooms here...


I saw CKs post and have been eagerly awaiting the new skin but I guess this is it?


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 19, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> not that i would ever paint my house any of those colors


Lol...I didn't think so...lol. `Though some houses I have seen at Christmastime bare a stark resemblance....


----------



## Gracie (Aug 19, 2014)

Not too thrilled about having to scoll up just to see alerts, either.


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 19, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Lol...I didn't think so...lol. `Though some houses I have seen at Christmastime bare a stark resemblance....


 whats that ice cream called. spumoni?


----------



## Pogo (Aug 19, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I saw CKs post and have been eagerly awaiting the new skin but I guess this is it?



Yeah -- you have to not only refresh your bowser, but I'd suggest closing your eyes and clicking your heels together three times...


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 19, 2014)

At least the glaring white is a little better.  And my edit function is working (I know some people said theirs was not).


----------



## Gracie (Aug 19, 2014)

Well...CK said this is it and to be happy with it. Love CK, but I ain't happy. Oh well. I'm just a non paying sheep and he IS the lion after all.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 19, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> At least the glaring white is a little better.  And my edit function is working (I know some people said theirs was not).


Yer head is cut off in your avie, WQ.


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 19, 2014)

Hey, I have 73 points.  What can I do with my points?  Is there a blender in my future?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 19, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Yer head is cut off in your avie, WQ.




That's the least of my concerns.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 19, 2014)

You might feel better with a head on? lol


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 19, 2014)

Gracie said:


> You might feel better with a head on? lol




On my profile page it looks fine.  I guess the no head should "enhance my user experience."


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 19, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Yer head is cut off in your avie, WQ.




Gracie....I got my head back!     You can pull your avatar pic around in the avatar edit function.  

Being headless sucked.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 19, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Gracie....I got my head back!     You can pull your avatar pic around in the avatar edit function.
> 
> Being headless sucked.



Lol, WQ...

The site functions well with Smartfon and Tapatalk.

Von meinem Base Lutea II über das Tapatalk-App gesendet.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 19, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Yes, we always had the ability to change text colour.  How does that affect the background?
> 
> Cereal_Killer in the bug thread said to refresh one's browser to see the new background, so I closed Firefox entirely and reopened.  I still don't see a difference without a lot of imagination and a couple of these mushrooms here...



Try comparing your current background to the color palette in the reply option. If it looks identical to the *WHITE option* then you won't be able to read what I just wrote. However if you can see that I wrote "_WHITE option_" then the background is now the same subtle gray that USMB used to have.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 19, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Yeah -- you have to not only *refresh your bowser,* but I'd suggest closing your eyes and clicking your heels together three times...



Is that what happens when you give BBD a bath on a hot day?


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 19, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> not that i would ever paint my house any of those colors


Reminds me of our former town in Kansas, there was one new neighborhood in which all the residents painted their new homes in various earthtones providing a very aesthetically pleasing view on every street. . . .until one rebel whose very large two story home, built on a strategic central corner so that it was visible from just about everywhere, painted his house a bright BRIGHT metallic blue.  And because they had failed to include that kind of restriction in the homeowners association guidelines, everybody was stuck with it.  Live and learn.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 19, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Is that what happens when you give BBD a bath on a hot day?



I just can't resist puns.  Many of them go unnoticed so...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Btw I've reported, but not heard back about, this new system's inability to quote-within-quote so that the above would make some kind of sense.  As it is that's going to put a heavy damper on discussions.  For what's supposed to be a discussion site it might be a deal breaker.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 19, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Hey, I have 73 points.  What can I do with my points?  Is there a blender in my future?


I don't know what the points mean or how people get them.  Some have a uniform 40 something - some have a uniform 73 and some have more?  How did those who have more get more?  I dunno.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 19, 2014)

> AGAINSHEILA SAID: ↑
> Hey, I have 73 points. What can I do with my points? Is there a blender in my future?





Foxfyre said:


> I don't know what the points mean or how people get them.  Some have a uniform 40 something - some have a uniform 73 and some have more?  How did those who have more get more?  I dunno.



Here is the link to the Trophy Points;

Trophies | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

The 73 points is some combination of those.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 19, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Here is the link to the Trophy Points;
> 
> Trophies | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> The 73 points is some combination of those.



I can appreciate the theory but when you look at how many members have exactly 73 points, how many have exactly 45 points while only a small handful have points different from that?????   Doesn't really compute does it?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 19, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> I can appreciate the theory but when you look at how many members have exactly 73 points, how many have exactly 45 points while only a small handful have points different from that?????   Doesn't really compute does it?



If you click on your avi and you get the Pop Up you will see that your Trophy Points "*73*" is highlighted. Click on that and then you will see something like this;



> *Trophies Awarded to Derideo_Te*
> 
> 25
> Awarded: Yesterday at 5:22 PM
> ...




That adds up to 73 and I am guessing you have the same amount of trophies to get a similar count. Given that they all have the exact same date/time stamp I am guessing that they were "auto awarded" by USMB based on whatever we had in the old system. For noobs it will be another story.


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 19, 2014)

Good News.  Finally got the results of the biopsy, it's negative.  I've never been so happy to have an infection in my life.


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 19, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Good News.  Finally got the results of the biopsy, it's negative.  I've never been so happy to have an infection in my life.


 awesome sheila.  I am so happy for you


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 19, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Good News.  Finally got the results of the biopsy, it's negative.  I've never been so happy to have an infection in my life.



I would feel the same given the alternative. ((hugs)) Good luck with the treatment and let's hope that is over quickly.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 19, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Good News.  Finally got the results of the biopsy, it's negative.  I've never been so happy to have an infection in my life.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 19, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Good News.  Finally got the results of the biopsy, it's negative.  I've never been so happy to have an infection in my life.



I'm so Happy to hear that Shelia.
PARTY TIME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 19, 2014)

73, gee I should have been banned about 5 times by now.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 19, 2014)

Easy with the happy dance Againsheila, take care of that foot.


----------



## kaz (Aug 19, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Good News.  Finally got the results of the biopsy, it's negative.  I've never been so happy to have an infection in my life.



Great to hear!


----------



## boedicca (Aug 19, 2014)

Howdy, all!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 19, 2014)

Good for you, AgainShelia.  You go girl.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 19, 2014)

Mrs. BBD is at the church quilting with all the usual quilting ladies.  Not much going on here.  I think I should go put Taco down for his afternoon nap.  Maybe I will sit with him in the recliner so he doesn't feel neglected.  That might make him take his nap better...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 19, 2014)

Mertex said:


> But the x'd my "c" word in the same post where they left bitch in.



Sorry, the 'candy' word is no longer allowed.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 19, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Mrs. BBD is at the church quilting with all the usual quilting ladies.  Not much going on here.  I think I should go put Taco down for his afternoon nap.  Maybe I will sit with him in the recliner so he doesn't feel neglected.  That might make him take his nap better...


I am going to take my nap now.  Good idea.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 19, 2014)

Well, I've stubbed my toe on a few things after the were moved or adjusted.  I think I've got a handle on the way this new stuff works, but I could be lying.

This is the time of year dominated by Back to School ads and pennant races.  I'm gearing up for morning adventures in backing out of my drive way.  The high school and an elementary school are within sight of my kitchen and the traffic at the base of my driveway grows exponentially in late August.  Kids thrilled with experiencing high school will be zooming past my house.  Cellular telephones pressed to their ear or in their hands as they text one another about the new school year makes for interesting traffic situations.

In June I called the city Street Department about a catch basin that has been filled to the brim with gravel from the past three winters.  The Street Department said they would 'put in a work order' on it.  July passed and we're deep into August and today I saw a stalk of corn sprouting from the catch basin.  Soon, fleets of school busses will grind the gravel into the relatively new pavement.  After enduring close to a year with construction on that street, it seems a pity to ruin the asphalt by 'sanding' it with the abrasive gravel under the increased traffic flow.

I stopped in at the Street Department headquarters today to gently remind them of the useless catch basin.  Their building should have been condemned back during the Reagan Administration.  The floors were busted up, the roof over the garage was nothing but holes and the embossed tin ceilings were sagging and rusted.  Is it any wonder our city streets look as if they have been targets for mortar practice?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 19, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> whats that ice cream called. spumoni?




Hey, I like spumoni ice cream!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 19, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> I don't know what the points mean or how people get them.  Some have a uniform 40 something - some have a uniform 73 and some have more?  How did those who have more get more? * I dunno*.



It is a magnum mysterium!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 19, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Good News.  Finally got the results of the biopsy, it's negative.  I've never been so happy to have an infection in my life.




That is great news, @Againsheila !


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 19, 2014)

Well folks, it has been an extraordinarily long day for me. After I dropped the little one off at her mother's, I dove back into my work and just got home about 1/2 hour ago.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 19, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Good News.  Finally got the results of the biopsy, it's negative.  I've never been so happy to have an infection in my life.


WOOT!!! Tolja! Positive thinking!


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 19, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> If you click on your avi and you get the Pop Up you will see that your Trophy Points "*73*" is highlighted. Click on that and then you will see something like this;
> 
> 
> 
> That adds up to 73 and I am guessing you have the same amount of trophies to get a similar count. Given that they all have the exact same date/time stamp I am guessing that they were "auto awarded" by USMB based on whatever we had in the old system. For noobs it will be another story.



Back from my medical taxi run with Aunt Betty and need to start dinner in a few.  But okay, if those points were auto-awarded, then I object to those who have been here a shorter time and have fewer posts having twice the reward points  LOL.  (As if anybody is really gonna care?????)


----------



## Mertex (Aug 19, 2014)

Pogo said:


> The "T" icon you mention comes from the site's software, and its function is to remove formatting (the stuff inside brackets that tells it quote, indent, etc).  That's what mine says, nothing about spell checking -- right click only gives "Bookmark this link", "Copy link Location", "Search Google for 'Remove Formatting'", "Inspect Element (Q)" and "AdBlock Plus Block Image", the same thing it reads for all the other control icons.
> 
> The spell check feature is a function of your browser and would be in the browser settings. In Firefox (what I'm typing with) it's under "Options/Advanced/Browsing".  The site software really can't spell check, since the site doesn't know what you're typing unitl you put it online.  That's my understanding.




I'm trying to figure out how to Bookmark....but when I right click on the "T" icon, I get this:

Copy Link
___________________________

Block this ad
Block an Ad on this Page
_________________________
Import Image
Capture Selection from Screen
Convert Selected Traditional Chinese Text
Convert Selected Simplified Chinese Text


So, how you do bookmark a post, since the "T" only appears when you are responding to a post?


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 19, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Good News.  Finally got the results of the biopsy, it's negative.  I've never been so happy to have an infection in my life.



That brought tears to my eyes Sheila and I count it as answered prayer with a lot of positive vibes thrown in for good measure.  Just simply awesome news.


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 19, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> That brought tears to my eyes Sheila and I count it as answered prayer with a lot of positive vibes thrown in for good measure.  Just simply awesome news.



Prayer is a wonderful thing.  Thanks so much, Foxy.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 19, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Not too thrilled about having to scoll up just to see alerts, either.


I have unsubscribed to them Gracie. Challenge, solved.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 19, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I'm trying to figure out how to Bookmark....but when I right click on the "T" icon, I get this:
> 
> Copy Link
> ___________________________
> ...



  I've never bookmarked a post, but it wouldn't have anything to do with either removing formatting or with spell checking... There is a permalink in the post number, as there was before, if that helps?


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Aug 19, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> I have unsubscribed to them Gracie. Challenge, solved.


I might do that too. If anyone needs my immediate attention...the @ function still works.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 19, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> I have unsubscribed to them Gracie. Challenge, solved.


I turned them off except for when someone quotes me or tags me.


----------



## R.D. (Aug 19, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Not too thrilled about having to scoll up just to see alerts, either.


I get an alert at  the bottom left of the alert an a red arrow to  take my up fast.....you?


----------



## Gracie (Aug 19, 2014)

R.D. said:


> I get an alert at  the bottom left of the alert an a red arrow to  take my up fast.....you?


Nope,. Can't see it. But I fixed it cuz I turned mine off except when someone quotes me or tags me.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 19, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Good News.  Finally got the results of the biopsy, it's negative.  I've never been so happy to have an infection in my life.



Good to hear that!


----------



## Noomi (Aug 19, 2014)

Strange getting used to all the changes around here!


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 19, 2014)

I now have 88 points.  What can I get with those?


----------



## Noomi (Aug 19, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> I now have 88 points.  What can I get with those?



You should be able to buy medals or something, like the ones we had before. I wonder how many I have...


----------



## Noomi (Aug 19, 2014)

We all seem to have the same number of points - 88. Hmm. I wonder what that means?


----------



## Noomi (Aug 19, 2014)

Ooh, I see Sheila - if you go to your 'alerts' and click on them, the window that drops down will display a list of trophies you have been awarded. We have 88 of them so far.

Pretty cool stuff.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 19, 2014)

Hey guys if you have a second and are inclined to, a 'like' on the OP sort of gets us our 5-star rating back for the Coffee Shop


----------



## Pogo (Aug 19, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Hey guys if you have a second and are inclined to, a 'like' on the OP sort of gets us our 5-star rating back for the Coffee Shop



Is that what the occasional green thumb or red thing on the list of threads is?  I have yet to hear what that means.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 19, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Hey guys if you have a second and are inclined to, a 'like' on the OP sort of gets us our 5-star rating back for the Coffee Shop



I shall 'like' the OP immediately, then!


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 19, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> I now have 88 points.  What can I get with those?


One free grand slam breakfest at Denny's.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 19, 2014)

It seems I have already 'liked' the OP. Probably the 'thanks' that were there before now translate into likes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 19, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Is that what the occasional green thumb or red thing on the list of threads is?  I have yet to hear what that means.



Not sure but I suspect so.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 19, 2014)

Noomi said:


> We all seem to have the same number of points - 88. Hmm. I wonder what that means?



Well, in ham radio lingo, "88" means "love and kisses".

No, really, it does.

What's even weirder --- earlier today everybody was stuck on 73.  In ham radio lingo 73 means "goodbye".  And those are the only two number codes they use in ham radio AFAIK.

What are the chances?


----------



## Noomi (Aug 19, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Well, in ham radio lingo, "88" means "love and kisses".
> 
> No, really, it does.
> 
> ...



Mama Fox has 103 trophy points.

She can shout Sheila some breakfast!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 19, 2014)

Bidding all a good night.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 19, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Bidding all a good night.



Sleep well GW!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 19, 2014)

Can't seem to get to sleep tonight...  Was laying in bed just tossing and turning so I decided to just get up for a while so I wouldn't disturb Mrs. BBD.  Before I got up though, I wondered about just how many people might be awake working in a donut shop or bakery busy at the task of making donuts for an America that is bound to wake up searching for a fresh hot donut...


----------



## Mertex (Aug 20, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Nope.  It takes a lot of imagination to see any change from yesterday.  Maybe really really really really subtle.




The outlying area (outside of the USMB page) is gray.  You can see the contrast because the USMB page is a lighter shade of gray.  None of it is white, at least not on my computer.   White would be the background to the "f" in the Facebook button below.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 20, 2014)

​Good morning, Coffee Shoppers, and welcome to the second day on the new Planet of Zenforo-USMB.  It's also a Wednesday, btw, so hump away!! 


In honor of today, and considering that many of us maybe feel like aliens in our own "home", today's topic continues as *"ALIENS DRINKING COFFEE!"
*
Alien no. 1 drinking coffee:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 20, 2014)

Aliens no. 2 drinking coffee:






Ok, so they're not real. Shoot me.

lol...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 20, 2014)

And, today's Zenforo-USMB alien habitat coffee funnies:

































Have a good Hump-Day, folks!


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 20, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.
And we're still keeping vigil for
Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Stat's aunt,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel,
Wellness for BBD,
007's Mom,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.
And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, and Becki.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 20, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Can't seem to get to sleep tonight...  Was laying in bed just tossing and turning so I decided to just get up for a while so I wouldn't disturb Mrs. BBD.  Before I got up though, I wondered about just how many people might be awake working in a donut shop or bakery busy at the task of making donuts for an America that is bound to wake up searching for a fresh hot donut...



How are you feeling anyway, BBD? I believe you had something...what was it, Lyme disease or something?


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 20, 2014)

This morning dawned rainy.  The sound of the rain on the roof made a magnet out of my bed.  Daisy the Mutt, after a grand day of sleeping, eating and then a walk in Thompson Park and a visit to my Mom's house where she enjoyed a few treats and a lot of attention, snuggled up hearing that rain pelt the roof.  She knows that today will be a lazy day.

As we came into the park, a girls' tennis match between our home town Lady Potters and nearby rival Indian Creek was just breaking up.  The Indian Creek Warriors were headed back to their bus.  It was a whole heartbreak of high school aged girls.  The way lions have prides and hyenas have covens and sheep have flocks, whenever there are six or more high school aged girls, there is a heartbreak of them.  I coined that term, so credit me when you use it in the future.

Daisy performed her notorious "Stick 'em up! Bang!" trick to a chorus of "Aww!".  Then she got her ears scratched by every girl in the heartbreak.  But, there were still squirrels to chase back up into their trees (where they belong!).  Chipmunks had to be hastened back into their little holes, other dogs had to be intimately sniffed and handstands had to be done to get all that pesky urine out of her body.

I found a snapshot of her at ten weeks and posted it as an avatar.


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 20, 2014)

starting my countodown to vacation.  two days to go.  5 days of work to get done in those two days but two days to go.  Got my performance review yesterday.  one of the best i've ever gotten.  exceeded my personal goals target significantly.  which translates into a nice bonus and nice salary increase.  so all of this work has really paid off.


----------



## R.D. (Aug 20, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> starting my countodown to vacation.  two days to go.  5 days of work to get done in those two days but two days to go.  Got my performance review yesterday.  one of the best i've ever gotten.  exceeded my personal goals target significantly.  which translates into a nice bonus and nice salary increase.  so all of this work has really paid off.


Yay!

Congrats.   More money is always nice


----------



## Mertex (Aug 20, 2014)

Pogo said:


> I've never bookmarked a post, but it wouldn't have anything to do with either removing formatting or with spell checking... There is a permalink in the post number, as there was before, if that helps?




But your post said:  right click only gives *"Bookmark this link"*, "Copy link Location", "Search Google for 'Remove Formatting'",

So, I thought maybe you knew how to bookmark.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 20, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> starting my countodown to vacation.  two days to go.  5 days of work to get done in those two days but two days to go.  Got my performance review yesterday.  one of the best i've ever gotten.  exceeded my personal goals target significantly.  which translates into a nice bonus and nice salary increase.  so all of this work has really paid off.




Have fun.....we're taking a vacation in early September.  Be sure to take pictures and share...


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 20, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Have fun.....we're taking a vacation in early September.  Be sure to take pictures and share...


 i plan to.  been so busy this summer my usual picture taking quata has dropped off significantly


----------



## Mertex (Aug 20, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> i plan to.  been so busy this summer my usual picture taking quata has dropped off significantly




I know what you mean.  I'm one to forget to take pictures and only afterwards remember that "I should have taken some pictures"!  I get caught up in the moment and completely forget it....but now with my Smart Phone I'm more apt to do it more often.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 20, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I turned them off except for when someone quotes me or tags me.


I have those turned off, too. The only thing I left turned ON was the ability to start a conversation with me. That also comes straight to my inbox in my email program. I've never subscribed to, or followed, threads, either. I am just bare-bones here or accessible. lol.

I don't read the quotes in the Quote for the Day, OP, and am used to just going to the first page of the OP and posting from there by hitting the Quick Reply option, but don't see that. It is much faster that way. I am sure there is a way. I just don't have the time today, to look for it...

I also am missing the Preview Post ( before submitting ) as once in a while, I like to use that.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 20, 2014)

Noomi said:


> I shall 'like' the OP immediately, then!


Same here.


----------



## kaz (Aug 20, 2014)

Happy Wednesday everyone!  Ready for cup #2


----------



## boedicca (Aug 20, 2014)

Mmmmmm....coffee


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 20, 2014)

How are you feeling anyway, BBD? I believe you had something...what was it, Lyme disease or something?

Thank you for asking.  I am feeling much better.  I managed to get myself a case of Lyme disease.  The antibiotics I have been taking seem to be working well and I seem to be recovering nicely.  At times I get tired and don't seem to have any energy but I'm thankful that the painful part of this disease is apparently over with.  I expect I will make a full recovery.  Got about 10 more days of the antibiotics left which is a good thing because I plan on going on vacation in about two more weeks.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 20, 2014)

Hey folks.  Been kinda busy.  So this is the new format, eh?  So far I pretty much hate it.  Not the first time I've seen this (or similar) formats, refused to even sign up with those message boards.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 20, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> I have those turned off, too. The only thing I left turned ON was the ability to start a conversation with me. That also comes straight to my inbox in my email program. I've never subscribed to, or followed, threads, either. I am just bare-bones here or accessible. lol.
> 
> I don't read the quotes in the Quote for the Day, OP, and am used to just going to the first page of the OP and posting from there by hitting the Quick Reply option, but don't see that. It is much faster that way. I am sure there is a way. I just don't have the time today, to look for it...
> 
> I also am missing the Preview Post ( before submitting ) as once in a while, I like to use that.



Apparently it's an extra step now.  You have to click "more options" and wait for another screen to pop up.


----------



## R.D. (Aug 20, 2014)

kaz said:


> Happy Wednesday everyone!  Ready for cup #2


Working on pot #2


----------



## Pogo (Aug 20, 2014)

Mertex said:


> But your post said:  right click only gives *"Bookmark this link"*, "Copy link Location", "Search Google for 'Remove Formatting'",
> 
> So, I thought maybe you knew how to bookmark.



That's just what the drop-down list offers automatically because it doesn't know any better.  Just reading what it says, not recommending it.  You would end up bookmarking the 'remove formatting' command.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 20, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Apparently it's an extra step now.  You have to click "more options" and wait for another screen to pop up.


Thank you, Pogo. I'll check it out when I come home. Leaving out now, to open business.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 20, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> We cannot solve our problems with the same thinking we used when we created them.
> Albert Einstein
> Read more at Albert Einstein Quotes - BrainyQuote





Pogo said:


> That's just what the drop-down list offers automatically because it doesn't know any better.  Just reading what it says, not recommending it.  You would end up bookmarking the 'remove formatting' command.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 20, 2014)

Good morning folks.  Hope everyone is adapting to all the changes.  Remember....change is always good.....although some would say hope and change is even better.  

Be safe...and always enjoy your coffee.


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 20, 2014)

Morning all, off to the foot doctor this morning.  I feel like I've lived a whole life since I last saw him.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 20, 2014)

Morning !

I am starting to get used to the new format. Been looking around and playing with the new things.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 20, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Aliens no. 2 drinking coffee:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well!!!  (Assuming my most indignant stance)  If you can't use REAL aliens, you shouldn't use any aliens at all!  Humph!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 20, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Well!!!  (Assuming my most indignant stance)  If you can't use REAL aliens, you shouldn't use any aliens at all!  Humph!



Was that before or after you had your first cup of coffee, Foxy?


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 20, 2014)

Good morning everybody even though it is mostly gone even here in the Mountain zone.  I have been kind of dragging the last few days and decided this morning to stay In bed until I wanted to get up so I did.  Slept until I could not sleep any more.  And what a difference that makes.   I feel wonderful today.

But then I found myself not looking forward to logging into USMB so much this morning and sort of bracing for the new look.  I know me well enough to know that getting used to using new stuff when we do the old stuff automatically without even thinking about it is always stressful whether it is learning to use a new microwave or new sewing machine or new message board or whatever.  It is frustrating here because I want to be here while visiting other boards isn't so bad because I don't care whether I stay or not.  But admin is hearing our concerns and complaints and is gradually bringing stuff on line, working out the bugs, and adding features we ask for and I expect that to continue.

So I hope we all gradually become comfortable with the new thing and it begins to be familiar and unstressful.  I really don't want to lose what we have had here. 

Oh well...more coffee and a Mama Fox ((hug)) to all and then I'm going to see if I can get my new keyboard to work.


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 20, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> How are you feeling anyway, BBD? I believe you had something...what was it, Lyme disease or something?
> 
> Thank you for asking.  I am feeling much better.  I managed to get myself a case of Lyme disease.  The antibiotics I have been taking seem to be working well and I seem to be recovering nicely.  At times I get tired and don't seem to have any energy but I'm thankful that the painful part of this disease is apparently over with.  I expect I will make a full recovery.  Got about 10 more days of the antibiotics left which is a good thing because I plan on going on vacation in about two more weeks.


 get your numbers checked again in about 6 months.  make sure it doesn't start to return.  i had that problem


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 20, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Was that before or after you had your first cup of coffee, Foxy?


Before of course.  LOL.  I'm all better now.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 20, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> i plan to.  been so busy this summer *my usual picture taking quata has dropped off* significantly



Did your quata break when it dropped off?


----------



## Pogo (Aug 20, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody even though it is mostly gone even here in the Mountain zone.  I have been kind of dragging the last few days and decided this morning to stay In bed until I wanted to get up so I did.  Slept until I could not sleep any more.  And what a difference that makes.   I feel wonderful today.
> 
> But then I found myself not looking forward to logging into USMB so much this morning and sort of bracing for the new look.  I know me well enough to know that getting used to using new stuff when we do the old stuff automatically without even thinking about it is always stressful whether it is learning to use a new microwave or new sewing machine or new message board or whatever.  It is frustrating here because I want to be here while visiting other boards isn't so bad because I don't care whether I stay or not.  But admin is hearing our concerns and complaints and is gradually bringing stuff on line, working out the bugs, and adding features we ask for and I expect that to continue.
> 
> ...



Fun fact: I have never used either a sewing machine or a microwave.  But I'm navigating this new format pretty much OK once figuring out where the controls are, so all's well.

Foxy, the red arrow just showed up on my screen a few minutes ago - did you get it?


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 20, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Fun fact: I have never used either a sewing machine or a microwave.  But I'm navigating this new format pretty much OK once figuring out where the controls are, so all's well.
> 
> Foxy, the red arrow just showed up on my screen a few minutes ago - did you get it?


Yup.  That red arrow that takes you to the top of the page was an issue of vigorous discussion in the 'bugs' thread yesterday and that is one that admin obviously has fixed.  Nice feature, especially if you have your page set to show a lot of posts on the page.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 20, 2014)

Now if they'll just fix the nested quotes issue I'll be a happy camper though there are some additional features available on this platform that I hope they'll get around to implementing when they can get to it.  And that would pretty much put us back to a feeling of normalcy once we get accustomed to the new look.


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 20, 2014)

maybe because i post on a lot of different forums with different formats the change isn't bothering me that much.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 20, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> maybe because i post on a lot of different forums with different formats the change isn't bothering me that much.



Same here.  I can adjust to the change in the way the page LOOKS and can adjust to using different terms or different ways of doing things so long as things work as they should.  But we have lost a lot of functionality that is very uncomfortable for me and that is what I hope to be restored.  I am one of those folks who wants things to work and don't easily accept that I just have to settle for something that isn't satisfactory.  But they're working on it, one issue at a time so I am the eternal optimist after all.


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 20, 2014)

i guess i never used many of the other functions available here before.  more or less i just posted.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 20, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Well!!!  (Assuming my most indignant stance)  If you can't use REAL aliens, you shouldn't use any aliens at all!  Humph!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 20, 2014)

Mertex said:


> But your post said:  right click only gives *"Bookmark this link"*, "Copy link Location", "Search Google for 'Remove Formatting'",
> 
> So, I thought maybe you knew how to bookmark.



Just couldn't resist the urge.

The German word for bookmark is pretty much the same:

*Lesezeichen*

Lese, from "lesen" (to read)

Zeichen (sign, symbol).

A reading-sign!


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 20, 2014)

Just passed 32k


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 20, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Just passed 32k




Outstanding!!!


Did you trade them in for a good, hot meal?


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 20, 2014)

Okay we have nested quotes.  At least for now--ElChorizo did warn us they could go away with the next upgrade but hopefully they can restore them later.  But for now that is one less irritation with the new format.  I'm giving them some time to catch their breath before nagging to deal with others.


----------



## kaz (Aug 20, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay we have nested quotes.  At least for now--ElChorizo did warn us they could go away with the next upgrade but hopefully they can restore them later.  But for now that is one less irritation with the new format.  I'm giving them some time to catch their breath before nagging to deal with others.



You're right, that is way better.  It's hard to follow discussions without them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 20, 2014)

On this day in history, who remembers using one of these?






After the invention of the telephone, there was a time when a line had to be provided, usually by the customer, to every phone you wanted to call from your phone to theirs. That is until three Swedish inventors living in Lindsborg KS (just south of where we used to live in Kansas) invented a switching system that would allow a phone to connect to up to 100 others. And that capability led to their desire to figure out... a way that the caller could connect to other phones instead of having to wait for an operator to be on duty or use a cumbersome and often faulty push button system. And by the mid 1890's they had developed the first dial telephone.

On August 20, 1896, they applied for a patent on their first working dial telephone that could connect to a 100 other phones and the rest, as they say, is history.

It's hard to imagine that every dial telephone now in use is an antique.


----------



## kaz (Aug 20, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> On this day in history, who remembers using one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absolutely, I remember when push button phones were kind of cool.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 20, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


>



I love watching stuff like this but I think my all time favorite remains this one.  (And whoever mastered the music to go with it was brilliant):


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 20, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Mertex (Aug 20, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> On this day in history, who remembers using one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow, I remember the dial phones, but I don't remember seeing one like that.

The one I remember looked like this:


----------



## Sherry (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Spoonman (Aug 20, 2014)

Sherry said:


>


Ok merry hump day


----------



## Mertex (Aug 20, 2014)

Sherry said:


>



Or, Joyful Mid-Week Wednesday, or Happy Halfover Wednesday.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 20, 2014)

Sherry said:


>


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 20, 2014)

Sherry said:


>


----------



## Sherry (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 20, 2014)

Sherry said:


>


I have a great Hump Day picture, if I wanted to take the time to find it. You might need a drink and a smoke, to go with it....


----------



## 007 (Aug 20, 2014)

This... board... is... weird!

I see no way to go to "last post read," and when I reply to someone, it puts my reply on the first page when there's lots more pages after it.

What in the F is going on here?


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 20, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > On this day in history, who remembers using one of these?
> ...


Just a little before your time...........


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 20, 2014)

Noomi said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Bidding all a good night.
> ...



Thanks, Sweetie.  Hope you had happy dreams, as well.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 20, 2014)

007 said:


> This... board... is... weird!
> 
> I see no way to go to "last post read," and when I reply to someone, it puts my reply on the first page when there's lots more pages after it.
> 
> What in the F is going on here?


I don't know but I DO miss the Quick Reply option at the bottom of an OP or post, so I guess I won't be placing any more quotes in _Quote for the Day,_ OP.   I WAS going to the first page of that OP and hitting Quick Reply and posting my daily quote. I began doing that when I was part of the staff and had little time to make posts. Now I have more time and I don't need that OP anymore.  Cool how things work out when least expected. 

How are you doing, baby???


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 20, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > So far, sogood Spoonman.  How about you?
> ...


 
Nice.  Is tomorrow your last day?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 20, 2014)

Having about 5 lbs of freshly made cream cheese, I decided to make some cheesecakes.  Now, there's a boat load of cheesecake going to the co-workers tonight. 
Today brought the first "taste" of Fall.  Although the temps were about the same as they have been (60-62), the breeze had a touch of a chill.  The color of sunshine has taken on a buttery golden hue, special for the Fall.  The fireweed has blown out all the way to the top and it won't be too long before the leaves change and tumble.
School starts next week (university) and I'll be teaching Mon and Wed mornings.  Eats into my "weekend" but helps cover the bills.
And so, the seasons turn, once again.  The world moves on.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm not so sure I like this new format for USMB.  I'm an old dog and it's not so easy for an old dog to learn new tricks.  The old USMB was so much easier to use - or at least I think so.  Haven't decided just yet as to what I will do.  The choices are to (a) stay and get used to it.  (b)  Leave and not worry about it.  (c)  Have more coffee, scratch head, and keep saying "WTF"???  Seems like to me, everytime I nearly win the rat race, they get faster rats.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Spoonman (Aug 20, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


hopefully it is.  my plan is to take Friday off.  lets see what I get accomplished tomorrow


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 20, 2014)

007 said:


> This... board... is... weird!
> 
> I see no way to go to "last post read," and when I reply to someone, it puts my reply on the first page when there's lots more pages after it.
> 
> What in the F is going on here?


after you post hit backspace twice.  it takes you back to where you were


----------



## Gracie (Aug 20, 2014)

This new look is getting easier to navigate. But I still miss the old set up.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 20, 2014)

Sometimes you just have to work with it.  When I first came to USMB, I thought the software was rather antiquated, but I liked the way it was run and members seemed friendlier, so I decided that it didn't matter, I would get used to using the older features.  In other forums, one didn't have to copy links to pictures, I just copied the picture and then pasted it, and they didn't nest quotes to the extent they were done here..it was actually hard for me to get used to it, especially when I wanted to respond to comments in between and then the quotes would be accredited to the wrong person.....but eventually I was able to figure out exactly how to fix it....and it was easier.  But, this system ran slower than other forums, so, now, I'm kinda enjoying that I don't have to wait patiently for an instruction to complete.  This goes a lot faster. 

All I can say is, use what you are able to, and play around with the other features until you figure them out....most forums are adopting newer software versions, so eventually you'll either have to quit altogether or learn them.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 20, 2014)

007 said:


> This... board... is... weird!
> 
> I see no way to go to "last post read," and when I reply to someone, it puts my reply on the first page when there's lots more pages after it.
> 
> What in the F is going on here?



I think when they upgraded they set everyone's last post read to July 21.....but once you've gone to that thread under the new software,  the "go to first unread" to the right of the page numbers at the top of the page will actually take you to the last post you read in that thread.  I haven't had the problem with my post going to the first page....maybe I haven't been paying attention.....


----------



## Noomi (Aug 20, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> I'm not so sure I like this new format for USMB.  I'm an old dog and it's not so easy for an old dog to learn new tricks.  The old USMB was so much easier to use - or at least I think so.  Haven't decided just yet as to what I will do.  The choices are to (a) stay and get used to it.  (b)  Leave and not worry about it.  (c)  Have more coffee, scratch head, and keep saying "WTF"???  Seems like to me, everytime I nearly win the rat race, they get faster rats.



You will stay here and get use to it! No way are you going anywhere!


----------



## Noomi (Aug 20, 2014)

Sometimes I get so sick of turning up to work, only to find that NOTHING has been done. No matter how busy it is, if there are two of you working together, I expect that everything will be stocked up, and we will have enough product to cover us for the half an hour you spend on your break.

No such luck for me. Ever. Frustrating as heck.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm learning a little bit more each day.  But, I must surrender to the sleep fairy.  She threw some of that dust on me and I can hardly keep my eyes open....goodnight everyone....


----------



## Noomi (Aug 21, 2014)

Sleep well, Mertex!


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 21, 2014)

The next thing I want is the UserCP button back.  The watched threads is good for one look.  But once you've looked, that thread goes away.  I want some place to look for all my active threads like the old UserCp showed us whether or not I've looked at it recently.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 21, 2014)

So I come in tonight and there's no place to post a new post.  ARRRRRGH!!!   I used the reply button on Noomi's last post and deleted the quoted portion to post this, but sheesh what's next?  Maybe tomorrow will be better??? 

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.
And we're still keeping vigil for
Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Stat's aunt,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel,
Wellness for BBD,
007's Mom,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.
And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, and Becki.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 21, 2014)

Good morning, everyone, and a good Thursday to you.

My 8-month long coffee drinking series comes to an end today, simply and elegantly, with a lovely woman drinking coffee:






(ok, I have a weakness for brunettes )

Hope you enjoyed the series, and see you around.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 21, 2014)

Why are you discontinuing it, Stat?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 21, 2014)

Good morning, everyone.  Rainy Thursday, still dark, little breeze, cool.  I imagine we will stay several more days over 90 in the next three weeks, then fall here will be on a role.  Some of the foliage is turning colors.  I have not been in the mountains for a few weeks, but I bet the color change is more advanced there  Have a good day.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 21, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Why are you discontinuing it, Stat?




For a number of reasons, @Noomi . For one, it takes time to organize, think through and post those pic series and my business(es) are taking up more and more of my time.

 I also noted less and less interest on the part of Coffee-Shoppers over those pics and so I decided that's it's time to stop. It has nothing to do with the switchover to the new forum format. 

Oh, and some of the extremely nasty PMs I received over the last 8 months (plus some open postings on the baord) about something as innocous as coffee drinking pics is probably something I don't need in my "conversations" box anymore. I'll just leave it at that for now.  Let peace and harmony reign eternal, amen.

Plus, elections are coming up and that means that I will be nestled down in the elections forum when I do have time.

Often, people see me posting in USMB alot in short, intensive spurts of maybe 15-30 minutes. What they _don't_ realize is that I am multi-tasking and doing this just for fun alongside business operations that require computer, printer, telephone and FAX. USMB is not something that I sit exclusively at the computer for, not even late at night before I do to sleep. And this is often why I am officially listed as online, but away from my computer for hours on end.  I just leave everything up and running for when I need to do work quickly.

I am sure someone else will be delighted to post a daily series of coffee drinking pics, but I for my part have contributed enough to the CS. Let the younguns have their turn!

I will simply read and enjoy the postings in the CS.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 21, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> I'm not so sure I like this new format for USMB.  I'm an old dog and it's not so easy for an old dog to learn new tricks.  The old USMB was so much easier to use - or at least I think so.  Haven't decided just yet as to what I will do.  The choices are to (a) stay and get used to it.  (b)  Leave and not worry about it.  (c)  Have more coffee, scratch head, and keep saying "WTF"???  Seems like to me, everytime I nearly win the rat race, they get faster rats.



Know what ya mean, kinda the dilemma I find myself in.  But I think in my case it's more I've busy and burned out so might be looking at taking a hiatus for a while anyway.  Still don't like the format, can't put my finger on exactly why though.  It's not like this format is hard to figure out, it's not, maybe I simply prefer the old v-bulletin layout better.


----------



## 007 (Aug 21, 2014)

About the only good part of this board is that rep is gone.

Saw this clock in a movie and had to have one, since I have a black and white cat. She'll come up and sit beside me and I'll talk to her, and she'll kinda roll her eyes back and forth like... "I sure wish I knew what the hell he was saying," LOL, so this clock is her. Have it on the wall right above my computer and I just love it... too cool...


Going to head out here in a bit to go visit Ma. She's doing much better but is still in a hospice. But I think she'll be in better shape than she's been in, in months by the time she leaves there. They have her riding a stationary bike, walking around the court outside, etc, doing physical therapy, and she's getting a good diet instead of eating her candy. If she stuck to what they're doing to help her, she'd probably be with us another 5 or 10 years.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 21, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > This... board... is... weird!
> ...


Look at the bottom of the page, you will see, well, you but it looks like a post with no post in it, has "Write your reply" in it the box.  That's this formats version of Quick Reply.


----------



## MMC (Aug 21, 2014)

*Mornin People of the strange brews*. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*Been awhile since I have stopped in here*.....hope all is well for those who drink the nectar of the Gods.


----------



## kaz (Aug 21, 2014)

Happy Thursday everyone!  I'm still recovering from actually working hard last week.  Shudder.  I'm almost there.  Another weekend should bring it home...


----------



## Mertex (Aug 21, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> This morning dawned rainy.  The sound of the rain on the roof made a magnet out of my bed.  Daisy the Mutt, after a grand day of sleeping, eating and then a walk in Thompson Park and a visit to my Mom's house where she enjoyed a few treats and a lot of attention, snuggled up hearing that rain pelt the roof.  She knows that today will be a lazy day.
> 
> As we came into the park, a girls' tennis match between our home town Lady Potters and nearby rival Indian Creek was just breaking up.  The Indian Creek Warriors were headed back to their bus.  It was a whole heartbreak of high school aged girls.  The way lions have prides and hyenas have covens and sheep have flocks, whenever there are six or more high school aged girls, there is a heartbreak of them.  I coined that term, so credit me when you use it in the future.
> 
> ...




Nosmo, I can hardly wait for the next page of your story.....I feel like I'm reading a novel, keep it up....

(you should try writing a book, you'll do good!)


----------



## Mertex (Aug 21, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I turned them off except for when someone quotes me or tags me.
> ...




You still have the preview....you just have to hit "more options" - then there will be a preview box to click on.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 21, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody even though it is mostly gone even here in the Mountain zone.  I have been kind of dragging the last few days and decided this morning to stay In bed until I wanted to get up so I did.  Slept until I could not sleep any more.  And what a difference that makes.   I feel wonderful today.
> ...



That must be it!  I was wondering what was wrong with you.......


----------



## Mertex (Aug 21, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > maybe because i post on a lot of different forums with different formats the change isn't bothering me that much.
> ...




I think all the features we had and had become accustomed with the old skin are probably in this new software in an even better mode, we just have to find them, figure them out.  I've already figured out quite a bit of stuff...still find myself rolling my eyes now and then....but, it's a lot faster than the old one.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 21, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Just passed 32k




Well, I will remember to have a drink to that!


----------



## Mertex (Aug 21, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you discontinuing it, Stat?
> ...




I'm going to miss them...especially the funny ones.  And those little "finger tips aliens" were so damn cute, I don't care that Foxy didn't like them.....


----------



## Mertex (Aug 21, 2014)

007 said:


> About the only good part of this board is that rep is gone.
> 
> Saw this clock in a movie and had to have one, since I have a black and white cat. She'll come up and sit beside me and I'll talk to her, and she'll kinda roll her eyes back and forth like... "I sure wish I knew what the hell he was saying," LOL, so this clock is her. Have it on the wall right above my computer and I just love it... too cool...
> 
> ...




So glad to hear the good news about your mom, 007.  I hope she continues to do well and does hang around for another 5 or 10 years or more.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 21, 2014)

Definitely found something I like, the Similar Threads at the bottom of the page......  Been taking a stroll down mammary lane......  Lots of threads/posts I forgot about including one of mine that was plucked out of the CS and placed in the Flame Zone........


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 21, 2014)

490 × 488 - cheezburger.com

So, I want to test the drag and drop feature of this new forum.....The above image was clicked on in a google search and dragged to this reply box.

Shall we see if it appears?


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 21, 2014)

Doesn't look good for the home team.  Maybe a different picture.  That one may have had link block on it.


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 21, 2014)

Lets see if this one works.


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 21, 2014)

So, the drag and drop feature does work, you just have to be prudent with what image you use.  Sensible....

Now, where is My coffee!!!!!


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 21, 2014)

007 said:


> This... board... is... weird!
> 
> I see no way to go to "last post read," and when I reply to someone, it puts my reply on the first page when there's lots more pages after it.
> 
> What in the F is going on here?





AquaAthena said:


> I don't know but I DO miss the Quick Reply option at the bottom of an OP or post, so I guess I won't be placing any more quotes in _Quote for the Day,_ OP.   I WAS going to the first page of that OP and hitting Quick Reply and posting my daily quote. I began doing that when I was part of the staff and had little time to make posts. Now I have more time and I don't need that OP anymore.  Cool how things work out when least expected.
> 
> How are you doing, baby???



And now, using the multi-quote function using 007 and AquaAthena as guinea pigs...and using the procedure I sent AquaAthena....

I won't even bother using the reply button but just insert them into the quick reply text box....


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 21, 2014)

I dunno....this pic made me laugh.  Have a good day folks.


----------



## boedicca (Aug 21, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I think all the features we had and had become accustomed with the old skin are probably in this new software in an even better mode, we just have to find them, figure them out.  I've already figured out quite a bit of stuff...still find myself rolling my eyes now and then....but, it's a lot faster than the old one.



The new board is much speedier - and pretty easy to learn.  I've seen some comments that it is "facebook" like.  I don't use FB, so have no idea how it's similar.

The only complaints I have are that the right side of the page for ads and bars is too wide. I'd rather have the thread content have full page width...and Pixie should get her animated Av back.


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 21, 2014)

Seems to be working.  All is good with the world....


----------



## boedicca (Aug 21, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> Lets see if this one works.




And the breathing.  Coffee is very important for the breathing.


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 21, 2014)

Sherry said:


>



So, here is a post between the quotes.......Hmm..sounds kind of kinky...



gallantwarrior said:


> Thanks, Sweetie.  Hope you had happy dreams, as well.



and of course, the post after the last post quoted.....


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 21, 2014)

So many levers, buttons, and knobs....Its almost like a new girlfriend.

I wonder which one will make her gasp?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 21, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> I dunno....this pic made me laugh.  Have a good day folks.




Would have been even funnier had it been a wedgy!


----------



## R.D. (Aug 21, 2014)

This is how the new format has me feeling.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 21, 2014)

I hear that. lol.  So much to learn. So little time to do so. Mom used to tell me something I never forget, when I am whining. "You'll get used to it, Sweetface."  And she was right. I usually did. But when I didn't, I took off for greener pastures.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 21, 2014)

Mertex said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


 Mertex. What a gal.


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 21, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> On this day in history, who remembers using one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have one on my desk right now.  Not quite that old fashioned, but it is a dial phone.


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 21, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


>


I miss my kitty.  She would crawl up under the blanket and I'd walk in and there'd be a lump in my freshly made bed.  That was usually "tease the cat" time.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 21, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> Seems to be working.  All is good with the world....





Darkwind said:


> And now, using the multi-quote function using 007 and AquaAthena as guinea pigs...and using the procedure I sent AquaAthena....
> 
> I won't even bother using the reply button but just insert them into the quick reply text box....





WelfareQueen said:


> I dunno....this pic made me laugh.  Have a good day folks.





Darkwind said:


> Seems to be working.  All is good with the world....


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 21, 2014)

Darkwind is awesome.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 21, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Jasper the oldest "helps" us make the bed.......  Then it's play time.


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 21, 2014)

It took me forever to figure out how to post pictures in the last system.  I'm guessing I'll figure it out here in a little longer than forever.


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 21, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Seems to be working.  All is good with the world....
> ...


 I love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 21, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> It took me forever to figure out how to post pictures in the last system.  I'm guessing I'll figure it out here in a little longer than forever.



It works just like the old system did.  The 'image' button is just to the right of the smiley in the tool bar.  Click on it, paste the URL of your photo into it, and click on insert and voila!!  It works every time.  It is easier than with VBulletin actually because it doesn't already have the beginning of the URL already there that we usually have to delete out.

I would like to have Darkwind's instruction on drag and drop though?  Perhaps he would post it here for us all to see?  Early this morning the 'write your reply' box at the bottom of the page was just gone, but it is there now.  Gremlins.


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 21, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> It took me forever to figure out how to post pictures in the last system.  I'm guessing I'll figure it out here in a little longer than forever.


You can just drag and drop the image into the quick reply box and if there is no link block on the image, it will appear when you post.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 21, 2014)

Woke up to rain this morning.  Good thing because we could use some rain.  There's something about rain that makes coffee taste a little bit better.  Don't know what it is but it surely does exist.  Another thing that makes coffee taste better is listening to chipmunks sing in four part harmony.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 21, 2014)

And good morning everybody.  Again I didn't look forward to logging in--dreading the unfamiliar, frustrating, and I HATE not understanding everything I need to do and all that--but now that I'm here, it's okay.  I am so happy at least most of our great Coffee Shop friends are sticking it out through the changeover.  I don't want to lose a single one of you.

Which brings me to @Statistikhengst..  The Coffee drinker photos I thought were a fun addition--especially when they were of famous people--but of course there are only so many of those.  Of course there wasn't as much to comment on when you were finally down to ordinary people drinking coffee.  So I understand discontinuing the series, but I am concerned that you're leaving the Coffee Shop?   If that is because somebody was sending you nasty PMs because of what you post here, I think that is not cool on that somebody's part at all.  I have enjoyed getting to know you here.  I have enjoyed your comments about life in Germany, culinary comments, your adventures with your daughter, et al.  So I hope you don't allow one or two nasty people make a decision like that for you.  That is not in the spirit of the Coffee Shop.  And I would hope all of us are the kind of people who don't bring mean spiritedness into the Coffee Shop no matter what issues you might have any of us 'out there'.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 21, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > It took me forever to figure out how to post pictures in the last system.  I'm guessing I'll figure it out here in a little longer than forever.
> ...









  Hey it works!!!!   Very cool.  Don't know how much application there will be for it, but good to know we can do that!!!!


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 21, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...


Just be sure you grab the right image if you just by happenstance, have a porn site open.


I'm just sayin`....


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 21, 2014)

And you know what?  You can do it right off your computer too!!!   I just dragged and dropped this right out of my personal photo files.  This is great!!!
You don't have to put your photos in Photobucket or some such and then use the URL to move them here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 21, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



Very good point though I visit porn sites pretty infrequently.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 21, 2014)

When posting videos/media there is a dedicated icon for that as opposed to linking it as a URL like the old format did for sites and vids.


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 21, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> View attachment 31307   And you know what?  You can do it right off your computer too!!!   I just dragged and dropped this right out of my personal photo files.  This is great!!!
> You don't have to put your photos in Photobucket or some such and then use the URL to move them here.


Never thought to try and drag and drop from the hard drive.....Good catch!


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 21, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


**Noted she did not say "Never"**

hehe


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 21, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > I dunno....this pic made me laugh.  Have a good day folks.
> ...


 Funny both ways, yes


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 21, 2014)

One Public Service Announcement guys.

Be sure to use a valid email address when changing some personal information for your account.  I just did and used an old email I forgot I deleted.  The software won't allow you to do anything until you have confirmed your email, and it locks you out.

I had to recreate the email account to get back in!


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 21, 2014)

Okay this is an experiment.  I am typing this on Word and will include a photo.  And then copy and paste to see if the photo transfers too.  Here's the photo--the cabin at Cowles where we spend some time most summers:
Now the paste.. . . . .

Back to typing in the reply box now.  The text transferred but for the photo I got an error message that it didn't match the file extension?   But I can drag and drop the photo off my computer:


Darkwind said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 31307   And you know what?  You can do it right off your computer too!!!   I just dragged and dropped this right out of my personal photo files.  This is great!!!
> ...



However, the photo of the Arabian I posted was one I had saved from the internet.  It dragged and dropped easily.  But when I tried to drag and drop a personal photo--no luck.  That might need some additional research.


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 21, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> When posting videos/media there is a dedicated icon for that as opposed to linking it as a URL like the old format did for sites and vids.


Nice catch!


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 21, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay this is an experiment.  I am typing this on Word and will include a photo.  And then copy and paste to see if the photo transfers too.  Here's the photo--the cabin at Cowles where we spend some time most summers:
> Now the paste.. . . . .
> 
> Back to typing in the reply box now.  The text transferred but for the photo I got an error message that it didn't match the file extension?   But I can drag and drop the photo off my computer:
> ...


You may have to embed the photo from the hard drive instead of the word processor.  There are formatting issues with word processors and how they handle images that may not translate well into a drag and drop...I was just thinking about seeing if I could get a Visio project to transfer over, but this might not be the right place to try....


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 21, 2014)

Nope....

And it won't allow Me to attach it as a file because it does not recognize the file extension.  I wonder what the acceptable file extensions are?


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 21, 2014)

On this day in history, August 21, 1897, Oldsmobile was founded by Ransom E Olds and, within a short time, was into mass production building more than 400 cars per year.  Among the oldest automobile companies in the world--Daimler and Puegeot preceded it--General Motors took it over in 1908 and produced 35.2 million cars until the brand was finally phased out in April, 2004, when the last Oldsmobile Alero rolled off the assembly line.
Chances are you or someone in your family owned an Oldsmobile at some time.  It probably has been featured in more advertisements, in more movies, and in more songs that any other automobile ever made except possibly the Chevy.


The first Oldsmobile - 1897





The last Oldsmobile, the 2004 Alero


----------



## Pogo (Aug 21, 2014)

Never had an Olds.  Had a Pontiac, a couple of Buicks (access to them), a Ford, a Chevy (1950) five Dodges, three Plymouths, two Volvos best forgotten except one was a P1800, a Fiat, a Toyota, a Honda, a MINI and two Saturns.  The rest is kind of a blur.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 21, 2014)

Well congratulate me, I have just passed an advanced language class 

That is, I now know the distinction between "Hey I'm over here" and "help, I'm stuck in a tree" in the Cat language.  (The latter has kind of a slow mournful glide)

Yup.  When I walked outside and heard him but didn't see him I already knew.

This time though he was right there by the back of the house and only about 15 feet up.  I kept telling him "Down!" and he looked like he understands that command but just didn't have the balls to do it.  Oh wait, he's fixed, so he doesn't.

No biggie, I still have my pole-and-basket apparatus and I went round the corner to firm it up and get ready.  When I went back to the tree he was gone.  Nowhere to be seen.  Called him for a while, no response.  Then I turn back to the door and he's sitting there on the ground, just lazing.  Doesn't seem to be injured at all, so he somehow found his way down while I wasn't looking.

I've been thinking of selling the bike though, as I haven't used it.  That will need the basket to be reattached.

And the neighbor's border collie came over - haven't seen him in a long time.  I asked him, "go find Hobbes!".  As before he was no help at all.  

Always an adventure...


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 21, 2014)

Had an Olds 88 wagon with a 394 that I built up. It would do a buck forty and pass anything but a gas pump. I about had to fill it up on my way home from the gas station.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 21, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> One Public Service Announcement guys.
> 
> Be sure to use a valid email address when changing some personal information for your account.  I just did and used an old email I forgot I deleted.  The software won't allow you to do anything until you have confirmed your email, and it locks you out.
> 
> I had to recreate the email account to get back in!




Well, that sucks.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 21, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



What's a "porn site"???


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 21, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Well congratulate me, I have just passed an advanced language class
> 
> That is, I now know the distinction between "Hey I'm over here" and "help, I'm stuck in a tree" in the Cat language.  (The latter has kind of a slow mournful glide)
> 
> ...




And the name of this language? Pussyrama?


----------



## Pogo (Aug 21, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Well congratulate me, I have just passed an advanced language class
> ...



The Masters have not yet divulged that.
I'm thinking "Catatonian"?  Or is that too Feline-esque?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 21, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




I am partial to Kitteh-anisch!


----------



## Pogo (Aug 21, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Wait, I got it... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




---- Purrsian.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 21, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




And we have a winner. PURRSIAN it is!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 21, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I'm sure I have no idea.  EXCEPT, I was searching for something at work one time when I was still working in a claims office and I must have clicked on a wrong link or something among the options offered by my browser. . . .and the porn pics appeared on my screen--a slide show of epic proportions, one after of the other in rapid succession, full screen, full color.  There was nothing I could do to stop them--couldn't click off the site or anything.  Finally just turned off the computer at the switch.  I was terrified somebody would come in during all that.


----------



## kaz (Aug 21, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Just be sure you grab the right image if you just by happenstance, have a *porn site* open.
> ...



I think that's "pom" site, you know, for cheerleaders...


----------



## Mertex (Aug 21, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> 490 × 488 - cheezburger.com
> 
> So, I want to test the drag and drop feature of this new forum.....The above image was clicked on in a google search and dragged to this reply box.
> 
> Shall we see if it appears?


It appeared to be one of my cats....must have escaped from the Cat Lover's Thread.....looking for coffee....Smart Cat, came to the right place...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 21, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...




And isn't it amazing how the human brain can save every single bit of visual, auditory and kinesthetic information... no matter how fleeting...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 21, 2014)

Oh, this drop and drag stuff really DOES work... cool...


----------



## Mertex (Aug 21, 2014)

R.D. said:


> This is how the new format has me feeling.



Has you feeling cute?


----------



## Mertex (Aug 21, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> It took me forever to figure out how to post pictures in the last system.  I'm guessing I'll figure it out here in a little longer than forever.


Sheila, it's the same.   Just grab you the URL, then come back and click on the icon next to the smilie up above, insert (paste) the URL and click on insert......Hope it works for you....


----------



## Mertex (Aug 21, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > It took me forever to figure out how to post pictures in the last system.  I'm guessing I'll figure it out here in a little longer than forever.
> ...





But you just get the link?  Or do you get the picture?  Cause up above where you had the link, I was able to go up to it and see the Cat, but it wasn't on the post.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 21, 2014)

I'd give Mertex avi rep, if I could.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 21, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Woke up to rain this morning.  Good thing because we could use some rain.  There's something about rain that makes coffee taste a little bit better.  Don't know what it is but it surely does exist.  Another thing that makes coffee taste better is listening to chipmunks sing in four part harmony.




It's the endorphins.....rain makes your brain create endorphins and everything is better, even Sex....

*Endorphins* ("*endo*genous mo*rphin*e") are endogenous opioid inhibitory neuropeptides. They are produced by the central nervous system and pituitary gland. The term implies a pharmacological activity (analogous to the activity of the corticosteroid category of biochemicals) as opposed to a specific chemical formulation. It consists of two parts: _endo-_ and _-orphin_; these are short forms of the words _endogenous_ and _morphine,_ intended to mean "a morphine-like substance originating from within the body."[1] The class of endorphin compounds includes α-endorphin, β-endorphin, γ-endorphin, α-neo-endorphin, and β-neo-endorphin.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 21, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> View attachment 31307   And you know what?  You can do it right off your computer too!!!   I just dragged and dropped this right out of my personal photo files.  This is great!!!
> You don't have to put your photos in Photobucket or some such and then use the URL to move them here.




Oh wow!  that's great!


----------



## Mertex (Aug 21, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> I'd give Mertex avi rep, if I could.




Damn......I knew I was going to miss the rep feature!


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## Pogo (Aug 21, 2014)

Mertex said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > This is how the new format has me feeling.
> ...



To me that kid looks not so much "cute" as "trapped".  Just sayin'.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 21, 2014)

test


----------



## Gracie (Aug 21, 2014)

Wow. Just drag and drop!!


----------



## Mertex (Aug 21, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > I think all the features we had and had become accustomed with the old skin are probably in this new software in an even better mode, we just have to find them, figure them out.  I've already figured out quite a bit of stuff...still find myself rolling my eyes now and then....but, it's a lot faster than the old one.
> ...




I use Facebook, and this is way better.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 21, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Oh no, Pogo, that kid is definitely saying "F* You" to whoever put him in there!  I should know, (experience... )


----------



## R.D. (Aug 21, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...


Little bit of column a little bit of column b


----------



## Pogo (Aug 21, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Sew what?  I never needed a sewing machine 

But I was the one who stopped the car on a remote highway in Nova Scotia on vacation and turned around -- my travelling companion said "why are you turning around"?  She hadn't seen what I saw on a lawn with a sign saying "Free" but I did -- it looked like this:




​We had to unpack her entire car, literally everything, to get that thing situated in the back and then re-pack around it.  Customs at the border never had a clue.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 21, 2014)

Just finished dinner.  Made a roasted corned beef (Rosemary, thyme, garlic and the seasoning packet) served with rice and broccoli.  Little too salty that way but otherwise good.  Looking at using the remainder to make hash or Spanish Corned Beef.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 21, 2014)

file://localhost/Users/cdrandchief/Pictures/iPhoto%20Library/Masters/2014/08/21/20140821-185713/CDY_0006.JPG

Checked my trail camera just now.  Wonder if this is one of our hang-abouts that got Mrs. BBD so mad this morning?  She planted lots of fall flowers yesterday and when she checked them this morning they were all dug up and mostly destroyed by the critters she calls "bandits".  Wasn't able to talk to her in a rational way until after I had my third cup of coffee.  Then she was still pretty loud.  I'm pretty sure there are no raccoons on her Christmas list.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 21, 2014)

OK...  so I don't know how to insert a photo now...  :-(


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 21, 2014)

Maybe I'm a fast learner...  This is the photo for my post above.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 21, 2014)

Apparently, I'm still learning...


----------



## Sherry (Aug 21, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> OK...  so I don't know how to insert a photo now...  :-(



Super simple...click in the reply box at the bottom of the page so it highlights all of the tools. Select the image icon, to the right of the smilies icon. Paste the url, select insert, and then click on post reply tab.


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 21, 2014)

well my vacation starts now.  I was able to get done most of what I needed to today.  a few more things to take care of tomorrow but i'll do it from home.  looks like the weather is supposed to be nice for the coming week.


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 21, 2014)

So you want to make a fashion statement?   seriously, someone needs to spring for a razor


----------



## Sherry (Aug 21, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> So you want to make a fashion statement?   seriously, someone needs to spring for a razor



Ballet boots??


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 21, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...


Some websites will block image links to other sites.  It takes up their bandwidth to have an imaged called on another website.

However, the image should show up if you drag n drop it here unless it is blocked.  Then you'll just get the link.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 21, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > So you want to make a fashion statement?   seriously, someone needs to spring for a razor
> ...




Kinky.


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 21, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > So you want to make a fashion statement?   seriously, someone needs to spring for a razor
> ...


are you getting ready to tiptoe through the tulips?


----------



## Sherry (Aug 21, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



I love me some boots, but I would break my neck in those things.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 21, 2014)

Stopped by to say hi.............

HI!


----------



## Sherry (Aug 21, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 21, 2014)

Gracie said:


> test





Spoonman said:


> So you want to make a fashion statement?   seriously, someone needs to spring for a razor


----------



## Gracie (Aug 21, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > So you want to make a fashion statement?   seriously, someone needs to spring for a razor
> ...


Eww. Both of them, ewwww


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 21, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > OK...  so I don't know how to insert a photo now...  :-(
> ...


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 21, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...




AA....consider this one a freebie.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 21, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


Wow. That guy is HOT. Kitty is fine.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 21, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...





WelfareQueen said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...





WelfareQueen said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...





WelfareQueen said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 21, 2014)

I will forever love you for that....OMG....my Harrison Ford look-a-like heartthrob with the sexy voice, eyes, and style. OMG... WQ...


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 21, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > So you want to make a fashion statement?   seriously, someone needs to spring for a razor
> ...


Rural China Style

Foot binding, the cruel practice of mutilating the feet of young girls, was once pervasive in turn-of-the-century China, where it was seen as a sign of wealth and marriage eligibility. For a millennium—from the 10th to 20th centuries—the practice flourished on and off, deeply ingrained in Chinese society. Even after it was outlawed in 1912, many women continued to clandestinely bind their daughters’ feet, believing it would make them more attractive to suitors.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 21, 2014)

I hate that multi quote feature. I miss so much stuff cuz I just scroll past them.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 21, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...


----------



## Gracie (Aug 21, 2014)

That is just awful. They thought teeny tiny feet extremely sexy. Google them without shoes. Have a barf bag handy.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 21, 2014)

I was goofing with spoon about funny shoes...those boots are clearly a joke.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 21, 2014)

They aren't a joke. I saw them on a modeling show some time back. They expected the model to really walk  the runway with them and NOT fall. She fell.


----------



## boedicca (Aug 21, 2014)

Gracie said:


> They aren't a joke. I saw them on a modeling show some time back. They expected the model to really walk  the runway with them and NOT fall. She fell.


 
Reminds me of Harrison's "The Binding Chair".


----------



## Gracie (Aug 21, 2014)

This..in the name of "fashion". It's gross and stupid.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 21, 2014)

Well she deserved to fall, but they have nothing to do with some barbaric practice regarding foot binding.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 21, 2014)

And you KNOW it is some schmuck of a man inventing them and idiot women oohing and aahing over them.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 21, 2014)

Gracie said:


> And you KNOW it is some schmuck of a man inventing them and idiot women oohing and aahing over them.



Naturally.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Aug 21, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Well she deserved to fall, but they have nothing to do with some barbaric practice regarding foot binding.


It's probably on par with the neck stretching thing done in Africa..or the lip thing where they have those huge discs in them.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 21, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Well she deserved to fall, but they have nothing to do with some barbaric practice regarding foot binding.
> ...



As someone who is very fond of earlobes, I get the willies when I see the younger generation like this...


----------



## Gracie (Aug 21, 2014)

I hear ya, Sherry. Roomie has those in his ears. Freaks me out.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 21, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I hear ya, Sherry. Roomie has those in his ears. Freaks me out.



When they take the gauges out, it looks even freakier. I'm old school though, maybe even boring, with only one piercing in each ear.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 21, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you discontinuing it, Stat?
> ...



Well said, Stat. Of course we all have business to attend to, some may not realise that you have your own business and don't spend the whole day here despite being shown as permanently logged in.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 21, 2014)

Its FRIDAY!!!!! Which means its the weekend!!!!


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 21, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I hear ya, Sherry. Roomie has those in his ears. Freaks me out.
> ...



Hell, I've got two holes in my left ear.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 21, 2014)

Sherry said:


> As someone who is very fond of earlobes, I get the willies when I see the younger generation like this...



Same here. Who wants their ears to be all stretched when they are elderly?


----------



## Gracie (Aug 21, 2014)

They don't think they will ever get old. Not only will they have droopy earlobes, they will be deaf from the BOOM BOOM in their cars.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 21, 2014)

"I now have 88 points. What can I get with those?"

You almost have enough points to get a blender.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 21, 2014)

Gracie said:


> They don't think they will ever get old. Not only will they have droopy earlobes, they will be deaf from the BOOM BOOM in their cars.



I don't mind the BOOM BOOM as I am one of those myself, and being already partially deaf it doesn't worry me.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 22, 2014)

You will care when you have to have your tv up so high to hear it, the neighbors down the street come and bang on your door for noise disturbance, lol.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 22, 2014)

Gracie said:


> You will care when you have to have your tv up so high to hear it, the neighbors down the street come and bang on your door for noise disturbance, lol.



I already had to have the TV up loud long before I got my hearing aids.


----------



## MMC (Aug 22, 2014)

*Mornin People of the Strange Brew*.....Coffee time is anytime.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 22, 2014)

I prefer tea, but appreciate the offer!


----------



## MMC (Aug 22, 2014)

Noomi said:


> I prefer tea, but appreciate the offer!



*Heya Noomi*. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Here ya go. I drink Teas but only once in awhile these days.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 22, 2014)

Up late, getting ready to go to bed.
I was just reminiscing about an incident that happened at my first Battle of the Bulge reenactment. I may have relayed this story a while back so some might remember it. We're up at Fort Indiantown Gap in PA, end of January, in the mountains in knee deep snow. Our side is on the defensive for this scenario and the Allies are attacking down a road in a valley. Our unit sets up on the southern ridge in a flanking position and we wait. Sure enough the Allies walk right into the trap so they pull back and try to flank us, we were expecting that so this huge firefight erupts on our left flank. I'm about 15 yards back from the main line when all of a sudden I see guys scattering to the left and right. Out of the tree line between the two combatants comes this black bear shittin' and a gittin' lumbering by me at flank speed. I spin around and aim my rifle at his rump and let loose with a couple of rapid shots (obviously we're using blanks). The guy next to me looks at me in horror and exclaims; "What the fuck are you doing??!!" I looked at him and replied; "Scarring' him some more........." That bear probably didn't stop running till he hit New Jersey.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 22, 2014)

Good morning, everyone, and a TGIF to you all.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 22, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for:
Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Stat's aunt,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel,
Wellness for BBD,
007's Mom,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, and Becki.





P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 22, 2014)

TGIF folks


----------



## R.D. (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## Spoonman (Aug 22, 2014)

Gracie said:


> This..in the name of "fashion". It's gross and stupid.


its like a step ladder


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 22, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Its FRIDAY!!!!! Which means its the weekend!!!!


For some. For others, it is the beginning of the week. Retail, ya know...


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 22, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...




a couple of my friends sons do that.  very odd.   I just have a single small diamond stud that I've had for decades now.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 22, 2014)

R.D. said:


>



 Loved that. Made me smile.  R.D.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 22, 2014)

Do any of my coffee-mates know how to find current members online? In the previous format one could click on the option at the top of the page, Active Members, and go to the bottom of page and everyone online, at that time, would be visible.


----------



## R.D. (Aug 22, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Do any of my coffee-mates know how to find current members online? In the previous format one could click on the option at the top of the page, Active Members, and go to the bottom of page and everyone online, at that time, would be visible.


On the home page, scroll down about half way on the right


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 22, 2014)

R.D. said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Do any of my coffee-mates know how to find current members online? In the previous format one could click on the option at the top of the page, Active Members, and go to the bottom of page and everyone online, at that time, would be visible.
> ...



Yes that's the only way I know too and it is one of the less appealing features of the new system for me--just not feasible to hover over all the avatars trying to figure out who is here--takes too long and is just not user friendly.  I want the whole pack with user names all together on the home page like we used to have and it was helpful knowing who was active on a particular thread too.  And I'm REALLY missing having the birthdays listed every day.  I need each of you to not be shy and let us know when it is your birthday or other special occasions, okay?


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 22, 2014)

Oh and good morning everybody.  

Later this morning we'll go to a nursing home/rehab center nearby and bail out a brother of a friend.  We've never met the brother but agreed to go get him--he's being discharged from the facility this morning--and take him to the airport where he will board a plane to Dallas where the friend will pick him up.  I sometimes wonder how we get into these kinds of things but we seem to do so an awful lot.  LOL


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 22, 2014)

R.D. said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Do any of my coffee-mates know how to find current members online? In the previous format one could click on the option at the top of the page, Active Members, and go to the bottom of page and everyone online, at that time, would be visible.
> ...


Just came from there, after finding it. One has to click on Forums at the top and it takes one there and as you said, to the right and about halfway down. I am confused though as _I don't follow anyone_, yet it shows I am following 4 members.   Also didn't notice PC there, but she may be on invisible. 

So much to learn; so little time. Thanks R.D.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 22, 2014)

Oh and while I'm at it, a warm Coffee Shop welcome to @MMC who joined us for the first time yesterday evening.  Welcome welcome and hope you find a happy home here at USMB and a refuge from the sometimes craziness out there by joining us here in the Coffee Shop for some tea and comraderie and whatever warms your soul.  

Your first timer's complimentary beverage:


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 22, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Oh and good morning everybody.
> 
> Later this morning we'll go to a nursing home/rehab center nearby and bail out a brother of a friend.  We've never met the brother but agreed to go get him--he's being discharged from the facility this morning--and take him to the airport where he will board a plane to Dallas where the friend will pick him up.  I sometimes wonder how we get into these kinds of things but we seem to do so an awful lot.  LOL


The knowledge of your charitable nature spread like wildfire. What great citizens you and Hombre, are, foxy-fyre...lol.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 22, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and good morning everybody.
> ...



Well thanks.  We're happy to help when we can but I am always amazed at all the sometimes really odd situations we find ourselves sometimes.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 22, 2014)

I don't do airport runs, as a rule, but I take in strays.
Currently on my 4th formerly homeless tenant in the guest cottage. Some do pay me $50/week when they can. This one mows the lawn and occasionally cleans up the kitchen.


----------



## R.D. (Aug 22, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


That made me curious    I'm pretty certain we follow who we "friended" on the old fomat.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 22, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



Anybody you befriended on the old board are people you now 'follow'.  We can no longer befriend people now though--we can only 'follow' them.


----------



## boedicca (Aug 22, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> I don't do airport runs, as a rule, but I take in strays.
> Currently on my 4th formerly homeless tenant in the guest cottage. Some do pay me $50/week when they can. This one mows the lawn and occasionally cleans up the kitchen.



I do do airport runs.  It's a nice bit of hospitality for visitors and a helping hand for friends and family.


----------



## boedicca (Aug 22, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Well thanks.  We're happy to help when we can but I am always amazed at all the sometimes really odd situations we find ourselves sometimes.



IOW, we're transformed from Friends into Stalkers.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 22, 2014)

Good morning, everybody.  Counting down the days until vacation.  Next Thursday I shall begin to get the RV packed and ready to hit the road.  Plan on leaving the morning of Sept. 2nd.  The first planned stop was going to be Hershey, PA but Mrs. BBD wants to go to Gettysburg, PA again.  We've both been there many times - especially me because I used to live in Frederick, MD, but I haven't been there in over 20 years.  I still have an old Navy buddy who lives in Gettysburg so I might give him a shout.  So, it looks like the first stop will be Gettysburg, then Hershey, and then into the Old Lyme area - that is if I survive the traffic around New York.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 22, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...


Gads....thanks sweetheart. Love ya!


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 22, 2014)

Am I the only one who doesn't get why decaf exists?


----------



## R.D. (Aug 22, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Well thanks.  We're happy to help when we can but I am always amazed at all the sometimes really odd situations we find ourselves sometimes.
> ...


Yeah...awsome, right!!!


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 22, 2014)

Well, we're now left with only one month of official summer.  This time next month we will experience the autumnal equinox and the 'official' start of Fall.  But doesn't Fall start the Tuesday after Labor Day? 

We have all ranges and abilities of football starting up.  I don't know how football is received in your community, but here in the upper Ohio River valley, football is as much of a cultural benchmark as Christmas is in other parts.  We have Big Ten programs to cheer, the fabulous and amazing Pittsburgh Steelers to root for, colleges scattered all around the hills and valleys to support and of course high school teams playing as if it is really fun and not a profession.

Back to school sales are everywhere this time of year.  I saw Halloween candy for sale at the grocery store.  How much of that candy bought in late August will still be around to pass out to kids on the last day of October? 

That same grocery store had magazines on the racks in front of the cashier's stations with Christmas decorating tips featured on the cover.  A harbinger of things yet to come.  Already inquiries about store lay-away plans have been made.  Some folks are either anticipating the coming holidays, or dreading them.

Come on months that end in "ber"!  Come on with that acceleration of time that they always give us!  Labor Day fades quickly into Halloween (the second most popular holiday for home decorations).  Halloween does it's bit setting up Thanksgiving, a holiday that now does not require its own celebrations but serves only to usher us into Christmas.  And as soon as those Christmas activities reach their unique orgiastic climax, we are stuck in the doldrums of winter.

So, buy some loose leaf paper, grill a wiener for Labor Day, strap on the football gear and lay-away some gifts because it's time for all that to happen once again.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 22, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Well thanks.  We're happy to help when we can but I am always amazed at all the sometimes really odd situations we find ourselves sometimes.
> ...



Yeah that's reeeeally creepy.  "Followers" to me are what somebody who thinks they're God seeks out.  Which also says a lot about our narcissistic society.  One thing I've never wanted to be in any definition is a "follower".


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 22, 2014)

Nosmo King mentioned some really good things - especially football - but he failed to mention the Washington Redskins who form the modern day backbone of professional football - and he failed to mention the Green Bay Packers who are the second best team in pro football.  How can such an intelligent man forget to mention these two teams?  I think he may have forgotten.  Things taken for granted are often overlooked...


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 22, 2014)

I have been the President of the Bitch About the Weather Club for several years now.  I am willing to step down and let another person take over this very important position if they have a desire to serve in this post.  Just say the word and the position is yours.  However, you must assume this position with a true dislike of anything that appears to be snow or a heavy frost.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 22, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Nosmo King mentioned some really good things - especially football - but he failed to mention the Washington Redskins who form the modern day backbone of professional football - and he failed to mention the Green Bay Packers who are the second best team in pro football.  How can such an intelligent man forget to mention these two teams?  I think he may have forgotten.  Things taken for granted are often overlooked...


With Ohio State, Penn State, Pitt, West Virginia, a whole host of high school programs AND the Six Time Superbowl Champion Pittsburgh Steelers, there just is not room to acknowledge the other little teams out there. 

I hope that clears things up a bit.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 22, 2014)

*And for today's history lesson:*​
Saint Columba was an Irish abbot and missionary credited with spreading Christianity in present-day Scotland.  He is remembered as a Christian saint and one of the "Twelve Apostles of Ireland."  But the reason he factors into our daily history lesson is not for his religious activities or his contributions to Scotland, Ireland, and the Roman Catholic Church.  On this day in history, August 22, 565 A.D., Columba reported seeing a monster in Loch Ness, Scotland.  And one of the world's best known legends and mythology and mysteries was born.  In a survey in 2006, 'Nessie' was named the world's most well known and famous Scot.

Anybody ever seen 'Nessie'?  Do you believe he/she/it exists?


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 22, 2014)

it was nice to not have to wake up before 5 am this morning.  slept in until 7.  I have to laugh, I checked my work emails about 10.  I saw people would send me an email, get my out of work and not available until Sept 3rd message.   so two minutes later they leave me a voice  mail saying the same thing they said in the email.   like they expect me to be there?


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 22, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> *And for today's history lesson:*​
> Saint Columba was an Irish abbot and missionary credited with spreading Christianity in present-day Scotland.  He is remembered as a Christian saint and one of the "Twelve Apostles of Ireland."  But the reason he factors into our daily history lesson is not for his religious activities or his contributions to Scotland, Ireland, and the Roman Catholic Church.  On this day in history, August 22, 565 A.D., Columba reported seeing a monster in Loch Ness, Scotland.  And one of the world's best known legends and mythology and mysteries was born.  In a survey in 2006, 'Nessie' was named the world's most well known and famous Scot.
> 
> Anybody ever seen 'Nessie'?  Do you believe he/she/it exists?


You know, the Scots invented everything on Earth, except cuisine.  But it took an Irishman to invent the Loch Ness monster?!?

That's more than a little disconcerting.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 22, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > *And for today's history lesson:*​
> ...



LOL, I hadn't thought about that.  But think about it.   Columba reported the sighting 1,449 years ago.  That monster must have some major whiskers on it by now.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 22, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


There must be more Loch Ness monsters around so little Loch Ness monsters can be born.  Or the trees on the bonnie banks of Loch Ness grow in peculiar ways so their fallen trunks float in the image of a monster.

Either way, the good people of Loch Ness have been making a tidy profit from their cottage industry that promotes Nessie.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 22, 2014)

Oh, and for today's kitten attack. . . .


----------



## kaz (Aug 22, 2014)

Happy Friday everyone!  I had to drink my coffee on the run today, too much to do


----------



## Sherry (Aug 22, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Well thanks.  We're happy to help when we can but I am always amazed at all the sometimes really odd situations we find ourselves sometimes.
> ...



That will mean that about a third of my stalkers can't actually stalk me since they've been banned.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 22, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > *And for today's history lesson:*​
> ...



Reminds of this old joke;

There are four kinds of people in the UK :

i. First, there were the Scots who kept the Sabbath - and everything else they could lay their hands on;
ii. Then there were the Welsh - who prayed on their knees and their neighbours;
iii. Thirdly there were the Irish who never knew what they wanted - but were willing to fight for it anyway. 
iv. Lastly there were the English who considered themselves self-made men, thus relieving the Almighty of a terrible responsibility.​


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## Againsheila (Aug 22, 2014)

Is anybody else having problems with quoted messages?  The more the quote the worse they get, to the point that there is one letter per line, and then none.  It sure does make it hard to read.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 22, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Is anybody else having problems with quoted messages?  The more the quote the worse they get, to the point that there is one letter per line, and then none.  It sure does make it hard to read.



Oh boy!

Please do me a favor and provide a link to the post where that is happening and post it in the;
* "[OFFICIAL SOFTWARE UPGRADE] Help and Bug Thread" *

That way CK can see for himself what happens when there are unlimited nested quotes. 

Thank you.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 22, 2014)

This one is for @Pogo. The vehicle is a French vehicle built for people without licenses that just won Worst of Show at the Concours d'LeMons.






"The Acoma Mini Comtesse is the quintessential Lemons champion — dangerous, slow and deeply troubling."


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 22, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Is anybody else having problems with quoted messages?  The more the quote the worse they get, to the point that there is one letter per line, and then none.  It sure does make it hard to read.
> ...



I am going to guess with some of the limitations with this software, we are lucky to have nested quotes at all, and we're going to have to do our own editing by deleting the top tier of quotes off the quoted material leaving only the quoted material necessary for context.  It was unbearable for me not having the nested quotes in fast running threads because you lose context really quickly.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 22, 2014)

Just finished up a nice drive.  Went up the Highway of Legends, west out of Trinidad up to Cucharas Pass (in between the Spanish Peaks and the Sangre de Cristos) then on the 4 wheel drive road up to Cordova Pass just southwest of the western Spanish Peak.  Followed that back down to Aquilar right off of I 25 then back home.  Gorgeous area, heavily wooded with lots of streams.  Very cloudy with clouds hanging off the mountains and then started to rain on the way down, thankfully not heavily.  Hit heavy rain on I 25 and just after we got home.

Stonewall at the top of Purgatoire Valley






Cucharas Pass (Farley Overlook)






Just above Cordova Pass






The Apishapa Arch.  On the way down to Aquilar


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 22, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> *And for today's history lesson:*​
> Saint Columba was an Irish abbot and missionary credited with spreading Christianity in present-day Scotland.  He is remembered as a Christian saint and one of the "Twelve Apostles of Ireland."  But the reason he factors into our daily history lesson is not for his religious activities or his contributions to Scotland, Ireland, and the Roman Catholic Church.  On this day in history, August 22, 565 A.D., Columba reported seeing a monster in Loch Ness, Scotland.  And one of the world's best known legends and mythology and mysteries was born.  In a survey in 2006, 'Nessie' was named the world's most well known and famous Scot.
> 
> Anybody ever seen 'Nessie'?  Do you believe he/she/it exists?





I repped that!!!!


----------



## Pogo (Aug 22, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



Here's what it looks like when people don't lop off unnecessary layers -- although to be fair it's maybe just as much work lopping them off as it is to have to manually nest 'em.  This one goes back _seventeen _layers.

I opined in that Bugs thread that leaving it to the poster was the way it should be.  I'm starting to wonder if that's wise and if some auto-limit should not be set after all..


----------



## Pogo (Aug 22, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> This one is for @Pogo. The vehicle is a French vehicle built for people without licenses that just won Worst of Show at the Concours d'LeMons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let's see if this here drag-n-drop thang works... nope, didn't work... gonna try to attach a photo..


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm thinking seriously about going up and take myself a very long, hot, relaxing shower.  Might even wash behind both ears...  Don't know why but Taco smells like the south end of a north-bound mule.  I may just take him with me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 22, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > *And for today's history lesson:*​
> ...



Thanks.  But....but....do you believe?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 22, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




In Nessie? Nope.


----------



## boedicca (Aug 22, 2014)

Pogo said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Indeed.  It's a tad Culty...like a Moonie, Jim Jones, or Bhagwan Shree Rajneesh groupie.


----------



## boedicca (Aug 22, 2014)

Sherry said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



It's rather sad that two of the members with the highest positive ratings are banned...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 22, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...




Que sera, sera, whatever will be, may be...


----------



## boedicca (Aug 22, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...




I see that a lot in the Berkeley-Oakland-San Francisco triangle.  It's really Not Attractive.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 22, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Thanks.  But....but....do you believe?



Do I believe in Nessie???  I'm not really sure.  I believe that somebody, way back when, saw something but just what it could be is beyond me.  If there really is a Nessie, where did she go?  With today's technology somebody should be able to find her but then again sometimes ladies can be awfully hard to find.  If I had to say one way or the other, I suppose I'd say it's all a hoax.  It's sad though because it's such a great hoax.  Really good for the tourist business.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 22, 2014)

Let us all support no pun intended this great day.


----------



## francoHFW (Aug 22, 2014)

My last name MEANS "follower of St. Columba"....here's to his abbey on the Isle of Iona!


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 23, 2014)

blackhawk said:


> Let us all support no pun intended this great day.



I wish.  The doctor says I have to wear my bra day and night for a month.....but hey, it's just an infection.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 23, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Wow, that is terrific, I had to pay a pretty penny for mine.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 23, 2014)

Hope everyone is having an awesome Saturday. 

Tomorrow I am driving down to Geelong for a special 'Karate Karnival' that the State Team has organized. They are wanting to raise money to go to National tournaments, so, for fifteen dollars, I get three hours of fun. Board breaking, tug of wars, spar a black belt, push up competitions, learn advanced katas, learn Japanese calligraphy, and so much more. There will be so much to do I will not be able to cram in everything, but it is sure to be a great day.

Tracy comes home from interstate tonight, I will ask her tonight if she feels like going tomorrow (I can drive her) and if so, we might have a girl's day! That would be much more enjoyable than going by myself!


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 23, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Stat's aunt,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel,
Wellness for BBD,
007's Mom,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.
And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, and Becki.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 23, 2014)

Afternoon Mama Fox. Hoping all is well with you and family.


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 23, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> *And for today's history lesson:*​
> Saint Columba was an Irish abbot and missionary credited with spreading Christianity in present-day Scotland.  He is remembered as a Christian saint and one of the "Twelve Apostles of Ireland."  But the reason he factors into our daily history lesson is not for his religious activities or his contributions to Scotland, Ireland, and the Roman Catholic Church.  On this day in history, August 22, 565 A.D., Columba reported seeing a monster in Loch Ness, Scotland.  And one of the world's best known legends and mythology and mysteries was born.  In a survey in 2006, 'Nessie' was named the world's most well known and famous Scot.
> 
> Anybody ever seen 'Nessie'?  Do you believe he/she/it exists?


Back in the mid-70s, my SO and I were traveling around the UK and Europe in a van, one fitted out for sleeping. We were traveling in the Scottish Highlands, and one evening we arrived at Loch Ness. We had dinner in a village near the lake, and then drove to the lake shore to spend the night.

It was November and the lake was deserted; we saw no other campers. We settled down for the night, and then we began to hear rustling and twigs cracking outside the van. My boyfriend opened the car door and didn't see anything, but when we tried to settle back down, we continued to hear the noises outside the van.

It was probably just some small animals, but we were only 25 and got spooked, so we drove back into the village and parked the van in the parking lot of the pub where we'd had dinner--it was closed by that time. We spent the night there instead of by the side of the lake. The whole idea of a sea monster is very suggestive, especially back then when people were less cynical, and, we were just kids. We went back to the lake during the daylight hours and then continued our journey around the Highlands.

We laughed at ourselves, of course, for being so silly.  But it was better to get a good night’s sleep than be awake listening to the noises outside the van.  Neither of us was generally a worrier, obviously, because we spent 6 months traveling from the UK to North Africa and back, camping most of the time, and not worried about much.  But it is the suggestion of Loch Ness being a spooky place, especially at night in winter, that did it.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 23, 2014)

Have fun, Noomi! Take pics and share with us!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 23, 2014)

blackhawk said:


> Let us all support no pun intended this great day.




I marked in on my calendar.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 23, 2014)

Wishing you all a good weekend.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 23, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Have fun, Noomi! Take pics and share with us!



I may not be able to. I will be on the floor doing all the activities, so won't be able to carry a camera with me. I hope to get a lot of details written down about what we did, and fingers crossed a couple of pics.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 23, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Let us all support no pun intended this great day.
> ...



I celebrated that today! ;D


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 23, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...




And men of the world rejoice for you.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 23, 2014)

They had better. Its no bra day every day in my house.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 23, 2014)

Noomi said:


> They had better. Its no bra day every day in my house.




The rejoicing just increased exponentially.


----------



## MMC (Aug 23, 2014)

*Greetings People of that Strange Brew*. Hope All is Well for each of you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*Its a muggy day in the Chicagoland Area*.....which we are headed for more rain later tonight and tomorrow. The other night it came down in buckets. There was so much water on the highway.....everybody was sliding like they were on ice. Even Semi's had to slow down and had on their Hazards. Couldn't even do 65 or 70 with all the water coming down.
So today around here.....its not like Saturday in the Park. Thinking it was the 4th of July. More like.....Who Will Stop The Rain.


----------



## MMC (Aug 23, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Oh and while I'm at it, a warm Coffee Shop welcome to @MMC who joined us for the first time yesterday evening.  Welcome welcome and hope you find a happy home here at USMB and a refuge from the sometimes craziness out there by joining us here in the Coffee Shop for some tea and comraderie and whatever warms your soul.
> 
> Your first timer's complimentary beverage:




*Mornin' Foxfyre*. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the Welcome. Like I had mention earlier. Its been awhile since I have stopped on in here. I think the last time was when Connery was on Staff and this was under V Bulletin. I hit up some music threads here since there were people into Music. At all times of the day and night.


----------



## MMC (Aug 23, 2014)

Noomi said:


> They had better. *Its no bra day every day in my house*.


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 23, 2014)

How to stop a nightmare.

Step 1.


----------



## MMC (Aug 23, 2014)

*Meh*.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Myself I never have any......Just sayin!


----------



## Mertex (Aug 23, 2014)

blackhawk said:


> Let us all support no pun intended this great day.



I celebrate that any day I can, and often.........


----------



## Mertex (Aug 23, 2014)

to all my coffee drinking friends, and to those that don't drink coffee, too.   Hope everyone is having a great Saturday.  I'm entertaining company today, so I'll probably be a no-show for most of the day, but *I'll be back*!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 23, 2014)

I stumbled across this today and it is awesome in my opinion. 


The only Opera single to make it into the Top 10 Pop Hits.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 23, 2014)

Just wanted to pop in and tell everybody "Good Bye".  I need to take a break from USMB for a while.  Going to get involved in some other things and won't have much time to post.  Now and then I may stop by for a quick cup of coffee and to see what's going on but it won't be too often.  I wish all of you the very best and I hope life is kind to you all.  Good Bye.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 23, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> I'm thinking seriously about going up and take myself a very long, hot, relaxing shower.  Might even wash behind both ears...  Don't know why but Taco smells like the south end of a north-bound mule.  I may just take him with me.


  Yes, scrub up my Taco. I am hoping have him for the weekend...


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 23, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Just wanted to pop in and tell everybody "Good Bye".  I need to take a break from USMB for a while.  Going to get involved in some other things and won't have much time to post.  Now and then I may stop by for a quick cup of coffee and to see what's going on but it won't be too often.  I wish all of you the very best and I hope life is kind to you all.  Good Bye.


 I will so miss you, BBD. But me thinks many of us are going to be doing the same thing. I like to look for your posts when I AM here. So many fine posters, missing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 23, 2014)

MMC said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and while I'm at it, a warm Coffee Shop welcome to @MMC who joined us for the first time yesterday evening.  Welcome welcome and hope you find a happy home here at USMB and a refuge from the sometimes craziness out there by joining us here in the Coffee Shop for some tea and comraderie and whatever warms your soul.
> ...



So again welcome @MMC.  Everybody MMC is a friend from another site that was one of my earlier friends there.  One of the good guys.  (Did a bit of sleuthing to make sure it was the same MMC  )  So happy you're stopping in here again though I understand that is your board 'home' as such.  Oh, and that was one of my very favorite Creedence Clearwater songs and they were one of my favorite bands from that era.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 23, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Just wanted to pop in and tell everybody "Good Bye".  I need to take a break from USMB for a while.  Going to get involved in some other things and won't have much time to post.  Now and then I may stop by for a quick cup of coffee and to see what's going on but it won't be too often.  I wish all of you the very best and I hope life is kind to you all.  Good Bye.



Well I hope you're taking a break only for vacation.  Doesn't take much time to pop in and say Hi in the Coffee Shop.  I don't do a whole lot more than that these days.

I do understand everybody's frustrations.  I really do.  I also sort of dread logging in now instead of looking forward to it as I always did before--the new format is running smooth as silk for me and I like that a lot, but I too hate losing so many of the nice features and intuitive functionality and getting used to a new thing is not much fun.  I too dislike the lack of contrast that has diminished readability and nested quotes that were practical and useful--that may or may not be possible with this software.  So even though I understand the decision to change as the old system was breaking down, I'm not enjoying it a whole lot.

But something I would hate much much more than this change would be losing contact with all of you great people.  You are worth every bit of the frustration and I'll be checking in every day just as long as you guys will stick with it.  Blood is thicker than software or some such as that.  And I also hope for the day that this all seems normal and natural and as it should be again.  I really do love you guys.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 23, 2014)

As for the 'nested quotes' issues.  I am hoping admin will figure out a fix for that.  The site where I met MMC doesn't have nested quotes either and I find it extremely annoying and frustrating there too because you lose context almost immediately on a fast moving thread.  But that board thrives and is very active despite that particular issue.  And this one will too.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 23, 2014)

Just thought I would take a few minutes to pop in and say hi.....been busy all morning.  Also want to say "Welcome" to MMC to the Coffee Shop.  It's a nice place to chat and find out interesting things.  Being Saturday, most, I'm sure are busy with family.....and that's great.  See ya, when I see ya!


----------



## boedicca (Aug 23, 2014)

Mmmmmm....coffee.


----------



## boedicca (Aug 23, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Just wanted to pop in and tell everybody "Good Bye".  I need to take a break from USMB for a while.  Going to get involved in some other things and won't have much time to post.  Now and then I may stop by for a quick cup of coffee and to see what's going on but it won't be too often.  I wish all of you the very best and I hope life is kind to you all.  Good Bye.
> ...



Not everyone adapts to change at the same pace.  There are trade offs between the current board software and the old.  Given CK's info that the change was done for security reasons, I trust we are better off on this one.

I really don't want to be on a board with security holes that compromise my computer and my privacy.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 23, 2014)

Also, I'm thinking they fixed that annoying nested quote problem overnight.  Seems like it is now working as we wanted it with only a few quotes shown for context purposes but links to the whole thing?  If I'm reading that right, I think that will do it for us.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 23, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> I stumbled across this today and it is awesome in my opinion.
> 
> 
> The only Opera single to make it into the Top 10 Pop Hits.



I loved this.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 23, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Also, I'm thinking they fixed that annoying nested quote problem overnight.  Seems like it is now working as we wanted it with only a few quotes shown for context purposes but links to the whole thing?  If I'm reading that right, I think that will do it for us.



Can you point us to where this is indicated?
The Nest Test is still a mess o' nest.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 23, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Also, I'm thinking they fixed that annoying nested quote problem overnight.  Seems like it is now working as we wanted it with only a few quotes shown for context purposes but links to the whole thing?  If I'm reading that right, I think that will do it for us.
> ...



I didn't check there, but I was just looking at some of the examples used in the debug thread.  I could just be imagining things.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 23, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Just wanted to pop in and tell everybody "Good Bye".  I need to take a break from USMB for a while.  Going to get involved in some other things and won't have much time to post.  Now and then I may stop by for a quick cup of coffee and to see what's going on but it won't be too often.  I wish all of you the very best and I hope life is kind to you all.  Good Bye.



BBD, wherever you go and whatever you do, I hope you are happy doing it. I am grateful for all the moments that I read your posts and smiled, and I will miss the loving memories that you have often stirred of my amazing Grandpa. I will always think of you fondly.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 23, 2014)

*And for today's history lesson. . . .*​Once you take out all the war and political stuff, it seems like the most interesting thing that happened on an August 23 was that in 1904 the automobile tire chain was patented.

Harold D. Weed of Canastota NY was working for a machine shop when he observed local people wrapping ropes around their tires to give them better traction on the unpaved muddy roads.  That inspired a set of permanent chains that could be quickly installed on tires and would work as well on snow and ice as they did in mud.  (Quickly was relative of course for that time.)  The original chains required the motorist to partly deflate the tire so the continuous chain could be placed around it and then pump it back up to secure the chain around the tire. Since everybody carried a hand pump to inflate tires in those days, that was no problem.

Chains of course have improved and evolved over the decades, but in the modern era of super grip tires and four-wheel/all-wheel drive, I bet some of you have never owned or used them.  They are still required on certain roads in icy weather in some parts of the U.S. and Canada however, and in some cities in which you are fined if you get stuck and block traffic on icy streets.

*



*


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 23, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Just wanted to pop in and tell everybody "Good Bye".  I need to take a break from USMB for a while.  Going to get involved in some other things and won't have much time to post.  Now and then I may stop by for a quick cup of coffee and to see what's going on but it won't be too often.  I wish all of you the very best and I hope life is kind to you all.  Good Bye.



Safe travels, BBD!


----------



## Mertex (Aug 23, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...




Me neither.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 23, 2014)

And for a generic piece of history, could our resident teachers go for this?


----------



## Sherry (Aug 23, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> And for a generic piece of history, could our resident teachers go for this?



Ice cream stores...is that where the naughty people use to hang out??


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 23, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And for a generic piece of history, could our resident teachers go for this?
> ...



 

Back in 1915 they were pushing Coca Cola in ice cream stores!

In those days it was still made with cocaine! 

So you would get a buzz on while sipping a soda and licking your cone!


----------



## Sherry (Aug 23, 2014)

These girls certainly aren't loitering...


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 23, 2014)

Sherry said:


> These girls certainly aren't loitering...


But I bet they aren't teachers either.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 23, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > These girls certainly aren't loitering...
> ...



Even teachers have to use the stairs.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 23, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Actually I did have an English teacher like that when I was in HS. All the guys were salivating over her (including me). She lived with her parents about 4 blocks from my parents home. She used to give me rides home after school. 

That would never happen today!


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## saveliberty (Aug 23, 2014)

You know what they say?  Confusion loves company.  Hello company!


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 23, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> As for the 'nested quotes' issues.  I am hoping admin will figure out a fix for that.  The site where I met MMC doesn't have nested quotes either and I find it extremely annoying and frustrating there too because you lose context almost immediately on a fast moving thread.  But that board thrives and is very active despite that particular issue.  And this one will too.


Just logged on for a few minutes and it appears as if the pages have gone back to stark white???  I hope that's not the case.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 23, 2014)

Sherry said:


> These girls certainly aren't loitering...




OK I've been watching this video for three hours -- how many flights of stairs are there??

A lot more I hope...


----------



## Pogo (Aug 23, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> And for a generic piece of history, could our resident teachers go for this?




I saw that poster, or at least the exact same wording, in a small local museum in Nova Scotia.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 23, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > These girls certainly aren't loitering...
> ...


That is pretty cool...


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 23, 2014)

The onset of blindness starts at three hours fifteen minutes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 23, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > As for the 'nested quotes' issues.  I am hoping admin will figure out a fix for that.  The site where I met MMC doesn't have nested quotes either and I find it extremely annoying and frustrating there too because you lose context almost immediately on a fast moving thread.  But that board thrives and is very active despite that particular issue.  And this one will too.
> ...



I'm not seeing stark white--just a very pale blue gray that is better than the stark white but still not as easy to use or as easy on the eyes as the old colors were.  Quoted text appears to be on a very faint green background to me.  More contrast in both areas would be much easier to read and would eliminate the problem of eye strain that so many of us suffer with the too bright backgrounds.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 23, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you discontinuing it, Stat?
> ...



Sorry that people have become somewhat disinterested in your daily coffee postings.  Too bad about the nasty PMs, too.  (I haven't found a PM function here yet, but I suppose such a thing exists.)  Other than that, always best to attend to business first, "social life" later.
Good luck, Stats.  Have fun in the Politics forum.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 23, 2014)

Nasty PMs?  Just do what I do, shed on them or cough up a fur ball.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 23, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Stat's aunt,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel,
Wellness for BBD,
007's Mom,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, and Becki.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 23, 2014)

Well that was cool, I just saw what I assume to have been a random falling meteorite.  A flash in the sky like lightning caused me to turn my head and look up, then I saw a streak of light with something like an explosion at the end.  I wish I could have caught it on film for the little one to see.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 24, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...




Oh, I'll stop by now and then, but am just real busy.  PMs are now called "conversations" these days, and they look like normal threads, but only between 2 or more people in specific. I'll send you a conversation to get you started.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 24, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Nasty PMs?  Just do what I do, shed on them or cough up a fur ball.




Well, I am impressed with your feline abilities!


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 24, 2014)

Hazards of drag an drop.  No control on image size!

I re-sized the image so it does not take up all the screen!


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 24, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> View attachment 31352




Gimme da address, gimme da address!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 24, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  Gulping down a couple of cups of coffee and then off to the early church service and then brunch.  Hope everybody has a really great Sunday.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 24, 2014)

Good Morning!

My prayers go out to the people who live in the earthquake zone that happened this morning.
When one is closer to the surface like this one is, there is always more destruction.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 24, 2014)

Oh yeah, thanks for bringing that up Peach.  Napa is so close to the bay area I was scrambling to get news from Oakland and San Francisco--have friends in both places and I believe Boedicca is from Oakland too.  But apparently the damage didn't extend that far south.  But it sure made a mess of things in Napa.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 24, 2014)

*QUESTION TO THE COFFEE SHOPPERS:*
Back when we had to close the original Coffee Shop, C_K pinned the Coffee Shop so we would always be on top.  But now with the new software, we are still pinned but are no longer bolded on the list like all the other threads and we appear before admin's instruction thread and as a result are pretty invisible.  Would you be comfortable asking that we be unpinned and allowed to float and sink or swim on our own merits?   And think about it, because we can at least find ourselves now with considerably more difficulty than we used to.  If we allow the thread to float naturally that could make it more difficult.  Or not.  Don't know until we try.

I am discouraged that the posting from so many of our regulars has fallen off in the transition.  I am becoming more comfortable with the new look but still feel irritated and frustrated that we have lost so much functionality that made the old software so easy and comfortable to use.  But oh well.  Even us old dogs can learn new tricks yes?


----------



## R.D. (Aug 24, 2014)

I don't know mamafox, it  _is _harder to find and I always stop in here if nowhere else on the board.   The subscribed threads , watched here, isn't as useful as the old format was .  I'm  ok with the new format, nothing in life is perfect, but I prefer the old one. 

I wont be on too much in the next few weeks  because my son decided to get married on the 10th of October and planning a wedding is work and too much fun to not give my whole self into.  Besides now I have to lose a few pounds, all the girls are size 8 and I want to fit in


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 24, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Gulping down a couple of cups of coffee and then off to the early church service and then brunch.  Hope everybody has a really great Sunday.


Goof morning, sweetheart.  Your morning sounds so good. Wish I still did those things.  I know,---it's never too late. Tell that to Retail....

Pages not looking as bright as last night when I  posted the above. I wish they were the shade of the blue surrounding our user name-- under our avi's. 

Fall is in the air at night and I am sleeping longer, than the past two months.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 24, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> *QUESTION TO THE COFFEE SHOPPERS:*
> Back when we had to close the original Coffee Shop, C_K pinned the Coffee Shop so we would always be on top.  But now with the new software, we are still pinned but are no longer bolded on the list like all the other threads and we appear before admin's instruction thread and as a result are pretty invisible.  Would you be comfortable asking that we be unpinned and allowed to float and sink or swim on our own merits?   And think about it, because we can at least find ourselves now with considerably more difficulty than we used to.  If we allow the thread to float naturally that could make it more difficult.  Or not.  Don't know until we try.
> 
> I am discouraged that the posting from so many of our regulars has fallen off in the transition.  I am becoming more comfortable with the new look but still feel irritated and frustrated that we have lost so much functionality that made the old software so easy and comfortable to use.  But oh well.  Even us old dogs can learn new tricks yes?



Excerpt from your post:


_"Would you be comfortable asking that we be unpinned and allowed to float and sink or swim on our own merits?"_

Yes, as this system becomes less capitalistic and more socialistic, I LOVE your suggestion. On merit.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 24, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > *QUESTION TO THE COFFEE SHOPPERS:*
> ...



That was not a political statement, rather an economic one.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 24, 2014)

I get to this thread through either my alerts or my watched threads.  I wouldn't think whether or not it is pinned has any affect on that, so I doubt it matters much to me.

I have no idea if it will change how many non-regulars show up.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 24, 2014)

Busy day yesterday! I got to Doc's at about noon and had the bar set up and the poker tables ready by 2. 18 in the 1st tournament. Then it was convert from poker to dance floor and start packing coolers as fast as the ice machine could make cubes. At midnight, we did our part for ALS with our ice bucket challenge. 12 in the first round as I videoed and only one in the second round. I'll post video of my wet self soon.

After the ice bucket challenge, we passed out rubber band guns and nerf bullet guns and had the gunfight at the OK Coral.

OH we have another tradition at Doc Holliday's. About 11 PM on Friday and Saturday, the DJ plays George Thorogood's "One bourbon, One Scotch and One Beer" Max lined up 14 shots of Bourbon, 14 shots of Scotch and 14 bottles of beer and at the appropriate point in the song......


----------



## Pogo (Aug 24, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I can't even navigate to Foxy's post as I keep getting a "502 Bad Gateway" error.
And a few minutes ago in another thread everything completely froze.  And now I can't get smilies to open up, plus my edit didn't take.  

Let's hear it for the new "faster" software!


----------



## Pogo (Aug 24, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > *QUESTION TO THE COFFEE SHOPPERS:*
> ...



??


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 24, 2014)

Pogo said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


I got that a moment ago when I edited the post above. It seems to have cleared up here, at least on my end.

I'm not all that impressed either, actually.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 24, 2014)

Pogo said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



I can't get smilies to open either today, but have in the past couple of days....


----------



## Pogo (Aug 24, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



I hope it's because they're cleaning out all the redundant ones.  

The smilies I have done today are all typed out manually.  I always found that faster than opening up the pool.  I'm sure I'm not the only one.  But still, they're a nice resource to have.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 24, 2014)

Pogo said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Yes, ditto all that.  

Heard a song yesterday and thought of you Pogo. I don't know what it was but knew you would have liked it. 

Make a great one....I am _over and out, _so to speak.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 24, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Nasty PMs?  Just do what I do, shed on them or cough up a fur ball.
> ...



Actually I'm a cat over achiever.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 24, 2014)

The Coffee Shop shall rise again!  Do what you think is best.  I am still busy with landscape projects and a wedding next Saturday, so I'll pull my weight in here better in 10 days or so.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 24, 2014)

Pogo said:


> I hope it's because they're cleaning out all the redundant ones.
> 
> The smilies I have done today are all typed out manually.  I always found that faster than opening up the pool.  I'm sure I'm not the only one.  But still, they're a nice resource to have.



I usually type out the smilies I know, but I only remember a couple of them, so I need the whole list a lot of the time.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 24, 2014)

Btw Foxy - note that AquaAthena's post above (8849) nest-quotes six levels, so nesting is still enabled at least that far.  Six is not too bad on the eyes although much more than that might get dicey.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 24, 2014)

Happy Sunday


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 24, 2014)

Sherry said:


> These girls certainly aren't loitering...




Good Afternoon Coffee People.  I hope....like these folks you all have a bounce in your step.  










And yes @Sherry.....I blame you.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 24, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > These girls certainly aren't loitering...
> ...



I'm concerned about the poor girl...she's going to need a lot of support.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## Pogo (Aug 24, 2014)

Sherry said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



I think I just figured out why stairs were invented.


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 24, 2014)

Well, I walked down to visit my friend yesterday and walked back (okay, limped), it was the most I've walked in 10 weeks.  Hoping for continued improvement.  Had the board meeting yesterday for our sorority (non-academic, we raise funds to fight cancer), today I'll be going to the church to make up lunches to hand out tomorrow.  Feel like I'm getting back in the saddle.  It's sunny and beautiful and all is right with the world.


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 24, 2014)

ok,  this totally made me LMAO!


----------



## Sherry (Aug 24, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



She doesn't even need the stairs...is it just me, or is the right one hanging lower??


----------



## alan1 (Aug 24, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> *QUESTION TO THE COFFEE SHOPPERS:*
> Back when we had to close the original Coffee Shop, C_K pinned the Coffee Shop so we would always be on top.  But now with the new software, we are still pinned but are no longer bolded on the list like all the other threads and we appear before admin's instruction thread and as a result are pretty invisible.  Would you be comfortable asking that we be unpinned and allowed to float and sink or swim on our own merits?   And think about it, because we can at least find ourselves now with considerably more difficulty than we used to.  If we allow the thread to float naturally that could make it more difficult.  Or not.  Don't know until we try.
> 
> I am discouraged that the posting from so many of our regulars has fallen off in the transition.  I am becoming more comfortable with the new look but still feel irritated and frustrated that we have lost so much functionality that made the old software so easy and comfortable to use.  But oh well.  Even us old dogs can learn new tricks yes?


I never relied on the pinning to find my way here.  I don't think The Coffee Shop will ever sink.

My posting has fallen not only here, but on the rest of the board as well, but it has nothing to do with the software change.  I was starting to slack long before that.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 24, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > *QUESTION TO THE COFFEE SHOPPERS:*
> ...



I agree about the "pinning".  I'm not even sure I know what that means; I navigated in here because it was a subscribed thread.

I suspect posting is down board-wide; some of it has to do with acclimating to the new system; some with the absence of a handy link to subscribed threads that have no new posts, which makes them elusive; and in some cases the loss of the rep system (the latter in here was a sort of superlative "like" level that's now gone).  I think the board has lost some of its character, and that's going to simply make it less interesting.

Time will tell.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 24, 2014)

I sort of feel jealous.


----------



## MMC (Aug 24, 2014)

So again welcome @MMC.  Everybody MMC is a friend from another site that was one of my earlier friends there.  One of the good guys.  (Did a bit of sleuthing to make sure it was the same MMC  )  So happy you're stopping in here again though I understand that is your board 'home' as such.  Oh, and that was one of my very favorite Creedence Clearwater songs and they were one of my favorite bands from that era.[/QUOTE]


*Thanks again oh Foxy One*. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Any friend of coffee.....could have Potential Sugah or Flavoring in it or around it.  Especially if they wears heels. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah ya know I took that gig as the Piano man at Smarties.....so sometimes I do have to act like I am workin. Just sayin!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now that you know it is me.......I take it you have my usual cup for me. Uh huh....Black, No Sugar No cream.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 24, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > I hope it's because they're cleaning out all the redundant ones.
> ...



I usually type out my smilies, too, but like you I only remember a few.  The other day, I was using the list, and I wanted the grin one, must have clicked on the wrong one because when I did a review, out came the "asshole" one.  I would have been so embarrassed.  Fortunately, we can edit, so I would have quickly gone in and deleted it, but it game me a "gasp" moment for sure.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 24, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



 That is some funny shit right there.


----------



## MMC (Aug 24, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Just thought I would take a few minutes to pop in and say hi.....been busy all morning.  Also want to say "Welcome" to MMC to the Coffee Shop.  It's a nice place to chat and find out interesting things.  Being Saturday, most, I'm sure are busy with family.....and that's great.  See ya, when I see ya!




*Thanks for the Welcome Mertex*.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Much appreciated.


----------



## alan1 (Aug 24, 2014)

Sherry said:


> I sort of feel jealous.


Jealous of manboobs?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 24, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...




Mega-Hyper-Pussy!!


----------



## Sherry (Aug 24, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Nobody wants a lazy pussy.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 24, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...




Yes, an energetic pussy is much, much besser!


----------



## Sherry (Aug 24, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Eager beavers get more wood...sorry, I just can't help myself.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 24, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...




No need to be sorry, I am lovin it!!!


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 24, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


----------



## Mertex (Aug 24, 2014)

Dang, you all need to take this raunchy conversation over to the Nudie Bar Zone........oh, we don't have one....


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 24, 2014)

Start one Mert !


----------



## Sherry (Aug 24, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Dang, you all need to take this raunchy conversation over to the Nudie Bar Zone........oh, we don't have one....



Foxy gave us permission a long time ago to enjoy adult beverages AND adult conversations.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 24, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Dang, you all need to take this raunchy conversation over to the Nudie Bar Zone........oh, we don't have one....
> ...



Well, may I ask, had Foxxy been drinking when she said that?


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 24, 2014)

Heck Mert--your avi is damn near naked already.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 24, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Nah, she's a lady, but not a prude...and doesn't mind if the kids have some fun teasing each other with a little innuendo.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 24, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...




Foxy is a good lady.    And since is always 5 o'clock somewhere maybe an adult beverage?

Enjoy people....and don't mind the hyper pussy.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 24, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> Heck Mert--your avi is damn near naked already.




I cover up when I come in here, dude.....oops, I must have dropped my scarf, sorry......


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 24, 2014)

Mertex said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Heck Mert--your avi is damn near naked already.
> ...



ooopsie  better bend over and get it !


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 24, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Wait, I like a fat, lazy pussy.......


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 24, 2014)

Pogo said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



If you don't already know, when you click on watched threads, there is a line of text that pops up under the words Unread Watched Threads.  At the end of that line it says There may be more to view.  That is clickable and will open a list of all your watched threads, no matter how long it's been since they have been posted in.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 24, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



I won't judge you.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 24, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



Sweet! That's an even faster method than scrolling to the bottom and clicking on Show All Watched Threads.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 24, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


Innuendo??!!  I want sex now!!!

















Okay, where'd I put that blow up doll?


----------



## Sherry (Aug 24, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



In your endo?? Wow, alrighty then.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 24, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


No thanks, I stopped smokin' pot 40 years ago......


----------



## Gracie (Aug 24, 2014)

Come on Saturday! I eagerly await it. Roomie is moving out and I will do a dance jig in that room when she hands me her keys. Then I will smudge it REALLY well with sage, then do the whole house. New roomie comes in a few days later.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 24, 2014)

My avie is naked 24/7


----------



## Pogo (Aug 24, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



Reeeeeally... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good work Little Bear.  After all those questions -- I wonder if the site knows about this.  I'm thinkin' not.

OK now I'm gonna click on every pixel to see what else is in there.  Treasure hunt  I bet they got everybody's photo albums, an explanation of trophies and a rep system if we just figure out where it's hiding.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 24, 2014)

I started a new thread in Announcements....just for little hints and tips like the one Montrovant gave. Feel free, folks, to add to it.


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 24, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> *QUESTION TO THE COFFEE SHOPPERS:*
> Back when we had to close the original Coffee Shop, C_K pinned the Coffee Shop so we would always be on top.  But now with the new software, we are still pinned but are no longer bolded on the list like all the other threads and we appear before admin's instruction thread and as a result are pretty invisible.  Would you be comfortable asking that we be unpinned and allowed to float and sink or swim on our own merits?   And think about it, because we can at least find ourselves now with considerably more difficulty than we used to.  If we allow the thread to float naturally that could make it more difficult.  Or not.  Don't know until we try.
> 
> I am discouraged that the posting from so many of our regulars has fallen off in the transition.  I am becoming more comfortable with the new look but still feel irritated and frustrated that we have lost so much functionality that made the old software so easy and comfortable to use.  But oh well.  Even us old dogs can learn new tricks yes?


That would not matter to Me, but like BBD, I too will be bailing out of USMB in the very near (a week) future.  I look at the leader board and see people who have joined this forum two months after I have and they have posted 7 times the number of posts I have.  And I was upset with Myself for surpassing 10,000 posts.  I like to think I have more going on in My life than to post that often.  It appears that I'm dealing with an addiction of this forum and I'm going to nip that bud right away.

However, your suggestion is a sound one.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 24, 2014)

Well dayum. I'll miss ya, darkwind.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 24, 2014)

Sherry said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


Damned Liberal!


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 24, 2014)

As promised


----------



## Gracie (Aug 24, 2014)

Is that you, ernie, getting waterd dumped on yer head?


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 24, 2014)

Yup Dat Be me.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 24, 2014)

Too cool. Love the furry face and hair.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 24, 2014)

Hello all. I got home late last night, after driving all the way to Geelong on my own. Had a pretty good time with Tracy and a bunch of others. Only got one pic, and that was because one of the senior black belts (who turned into an ogre) told me that since I didn't have a chest guard that fit me I couldn't take part in the sparring. I was mighty pissed off considering it has never been a problem before. Anyway, I have one photo, of the black belts sparring the lower grades:







Tracy is in this one. The kid standing toward the screen in the dark shorts and reddish jacket, she's directly in front of him. You can see her black belt. She's sparring some little kid.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 24, 2014)

As to Foxy's question earlier, I have found that the transition has made me post less. I am used to having 15 pages of threads to wade through, now I only have seven pages.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 25, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Stat's aunt,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel,
Wellness for BBD,
007's Mom,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, and Becki.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 25, 2014)

Good morning, everyone, and have a good start into your respective weeks.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 25, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> That would not matter to Me, but like BBD, I too will be bailing out of USMB in the very near (a week) future.  I look at the leader board and see people who have joined this forum two months after I have and they have posted 7 times the number of posts I have.  And I was upset with Myself for surpassing 10,000 posts.  I like to think I have more going on in My life than to post that often.  It appears that I'm dealing with an addiction of this forum and I'm going to nip that bud right away.
> 
> However, your suggestion is a sound one.



There is no way you are addicted to the forum after being here five years. 
Please do come back and visit at least once a week to check in with us. We shall miss you and want to know what you are up to, how you are doing, etc.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 25, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, everyone, and have a good start into your respective weeks.



You too Stat, I hope work is good for you today!


----------



## Noomi (Aug 25, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Yup Dat Be me.



I love your hair, You look like a cool mean biker dude.  

Please don't tell me you are not a cool biker dude?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 25, 2014)

Good morning, happy campers.  Up at 5, we went for a three mile walk, home, and will go to the U later today.

I am working now at home with Dragon Speaking Naturally: it is easier than I earlier believed.  Lot of fun.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 25, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Good morning, happy campers.  Up at 5, we went for a three mile walk, home, and will go to the U later today.
> 
> I am working now at home with Dragon Speaking Naturally: it is easier than I earlier believed.  Lot of fun.


Good morning, Jake. You are living a healthy life and isn't that grand? The things you are doing contribute to mental and physical stimulation.   You re gong to be around for 15 more software updates. 

Good morning gang, of the sweetest place at USMB.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 25, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


^^^^ I've always admired her for that, among many other things.


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 25, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > I sort of feel jealous.
> ...


That looks to Me like he is retaining water...


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 25, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Hyper-pussy?  We just use the venacular......afternoon quickiequickiequickiequickie...........


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 25, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  And I hope EVERYBODY is still at least reading in now and then.      It is a typical Monday at the Foxfyre residence--too many chores to do so heck, just ignore all of them for the time being.

I am in a dilemma actually.  Our friend--the one whose mini dachshund we recently kept for a week--'thanked' us by giving us a complete house cleaning by her house cleaning service.  This is a major gift folks because that outfit is *expensive* and I am feeling really uncomfortable accepting it--there is no way we can afford to reciprocate*.  *But it would hurt her feelings to refuse it.  So we did accept but ordered the service to do the bare minimum to charge her the absolute minimum.  But still I am now needing to clean house to get ready for the house cleaners on Wednesday.

Have you ever been in that situation?  Receiving a gift that you were uncomfortable accepting?  How did you handle it?


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 25, 2014)

Also to Darkwind, if the Coffee Shop is 'addictive' it is an addiction that I'm pretty sure is completely harmless and offers more benefits than not.  Don't leave us.


----------



## 007 (Aug 25, 2014)

Uh-ooohh Foxy... you hear about this? ... Snake sightings on the rise including more venomous Mojave rattler - Carlsbad Current-Argus


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 25, 2014)

007 said:


> Uh-ooohh Foxy... you hear about this? ... Snake sightings on the rise including more venomous Mojave rattler - Carlsbad Current-Argus



Yes, though being a 'warm weather' snake, it is unlikely that the Mojave rattlers will migrate this far north.  (Carlsbad is a 4-1/2 hour drive south of us.)  I've never seen a live one--they do have a stuffed one in the exhibits in the Museum of Natural History here in Albuquerque.  I have a really healthy respect for poisonous snakes and take all recommended precautions.  There are some areas around here that are heavily populated with Diamondbacks.  You just don't go walking in the tall grass without high top boots on.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 25, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Yup Dat Be me.
> ...


I've been riding Harley Davidsons for 46 years. My father and grandfather rode Harley Davidsons. My wife rides her own Harley Davidson. My 2 sons and one daughter all own and ride Harley Davidsons.
Between the 5 of us (me, wife and kids) we own 9 motorcycles.

I guess that makes me a biker dude. Cool is relative. It depends on how you treat me and my friends.

Woke up to those damned back-up beepers this morning. It was too late for the 2 school buses that turn around here at the end of the road, and it's Monday, so I didn't forget to put out the garbage(yet). Tuesday is garbage day.

Now my road is a 1/2 mile long, unpaved dead end. The surface is red clay and sand that puts up a cloud of dust when dry and is slippery as teflon when wet. They send out a grader every couple weeks to smooth out the ruts, but a heavy rain will wash some of the clay down driveways and onto lawns.
They have been talking of adding some "A"base gravel to hold everything where it is and today is the day. 
There are 4 dump trucks hauling load after load and 2 graders spreading it out. It's 11 AM now and I have to be at Doc's by 1, so here's hoping I can get out in an hour and a half.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 25, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Uh-ooohh Foxy... you hear about this? ... Snake sightings on the rise including more venomous Mojave rattler - Carlsbad Current-Argus
> ...


I preferred to have a revolver with me when walking the desert.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 25, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Well that's all well and good and useful once you see the snake.  Doesn't do you too much good though if you don't see the snake before it strikes.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 25, 2014)

I occasionally went looking for them.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 25, 2014)

If you want to see more Doc Holliday's staff and customers wet and cold, all of the videos are up now at our facebook page,


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 25, 2014)

There is a reason we all post here.  My guess is, that reason is still valid for most and they will return soon.  There seem to be new people joining the board, I have been greeting them and suggesting the Coffee Shop.  It will work out, it is still very unique to message boards.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 25, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> when you click on watched threads, there is a line of text that pops up under the words Unread Watched Threads.  At the end of that line it says There may be more to view.  That is clickable and will open a list of all your watched threads, no matter how long it's been since they have been posted in.





Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



It's been a heavy year for snakes around here-- seen more this year than all the other years put together.  On the other hand fleas and ticks have been pretty much nonexistent.  Even with the cat running around all day I'm still looking for the first one of either.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 25, 2014)

Pogo said:


> It's been a heavy year for snakes around here-- seen more this year than all the other years put together.  On the other hand fleas and ticks have been pretty much nonexistent.  Even with the cat running around all day I'm still looking for the first one of either.



It's weird that you have me quoted there.  

We don't have to worry about snakes, I've only seen a couple in the nearly 5 years we've lived here.  Fleas and ticks, on the other hand......
After getting pills from the vet and paying someone to spray the house, the cat still has fleas.  We just cannot get rid of them.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 25, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  And I hope EVERYBODY is still at least reading in now and then.      It is a typical Monday at the Foxfyre residence--too many chores to do so heck, just ignore all of them for the time being.
> 
> I am in a dilemma actually.  Our friend--the one whose mini dachshund we recently kept for a week--'thanked' us by giving us a complete house cleaning by her house cleaning service.  This is a major gift folks because that outfit is *expensive* and I am feeling really uncomfortable accepting it--there is no way we can afford to reciprocate*.  *But it would hurt her feelings to refuse it.  So we did accept but ordered the service to do the bare minimum to charge her the absolute minimum.  But still I am now needing to clean house to get ready for the house cleaners on Wednesday.
> 
> Have you ever been in that situation?  Receiving a gift that you were uncomfortable accepting?  How did you handle it?



From the background you gave here -- haven't you already prereciprocated by boarding the Dachsund?  That's not cheap, keeping a dog not only secure but comfy while you go away.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 25, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > It's been a heavy year for snakes around here-- seen more this year than all the other years put together.  On the other hand fleas and ticks have been pretty much nonexistent.  Even with the cat running around all day I'm still looking for the first one of either.
> ...



That is weird.  I did quote you yesterday but have used multi-quote since then so it shouldn't have been in the site's clipboard.

I friggin' hate fleas.  I'd rather have the snakes.  Last summer the ticks were so numerous I the land got all jungly (wild trees and bushes sprouting).  This year I've been walking all through it, clearing with scythes and chainsaws and haven't been hit once.  I'm sure those polar vortices helped that happen, especially since we hadn't had a real winter in three years.  Hoping it comes back this winter too.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 25, 2014)

We have a few snakes in city center, because of the general lack of feral cats as well as gardens and lightly wooded areas: much more up in the foothills.  There seem to be races, kings, and blacks down here.  Have not seen any kind of rattler.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 25, 2014)

Happy Monday Afternoon all !


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 25, 2014)

It's a Monday in August and we still have yet to have a day in the 90's.  It's an August during which we were required to fire up the lawn mower EVERY weekend rather than the usual August regimen of letting the heat burn out the lawn and wait until the balmier September to rejuvenate the grass.  It's an August during which we have not had to drag out the hose to water the flowers every day as frequent rains take care of that task.

And now we're staring down the barrel at September.  School starts tomorrow, the first high school football games start this Friday.  And it's been cold and wet for the seasons ever since last October.

Tomatoes, usually omnipresent this time of year, still cling green to the vines.  Corn has been good, but it came late this season too.  By late August, kitchens are supposed to be messy with equipment to can the garden harvest.  Boiling pots of water, an assembly line of jars, lids and rings should be splayed out on countertops.  Mom's hairdo should have taken as much abuse from the heat and steam in the kitchen that it should look like a hair helmet by now.  But all that has been postponed due to the abnormally cold summer weather.

Pop's birthday was September 21, the first day of Autumn, the sign of Virgo.  He told me that it has been known to snow on his birthday.  I have a feeling that, if it has ever happened, it has a better than average chance of happening this year.

Meanwhile, back at the Big House, Mom is enchanted by the landscaping I bought her for Christmas last year.  She has four new red rose bushes that are festooned with blossoms, a lilac tree stretching six feet high with white blooms, a Japanese Maple that is beautiful in maroon foliage and a bed of black mulch to hide the weeds and dress everything up nicely.  Tomorrow I have to pick her up at 8:00 for a colonoscopy and endoscopy.  I certainly hope they use two different devices! 

Mom is no stranger to these procedures.  Seventeen years ago next month she fell suddenly ill and close to death as her ascending colon burst.  She was rushed to surgery where the better part of her bowels were removed.  She laid in intensive care for weeks, a hospital room for more than a month and finally discharged fitted with a colostomy bag just before Thanksgiving 1997.  The next March, she went back to the surgical theater to have her bowels reconnected and that bag finally removed.

Her health has not been effected by all that abdominal work, but her back and now her voice are wearing out.  Her singing career in community choirs is at an end as her voice is ripening into that of a sweet little old lady.  But she's out and at 'em every day.  At age 80, she is as spry as any of her classmates from the ELHS class of '51.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## Bloodrock44 (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm lost. Can't get used to this format.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 25, 2014)

I borrowed my brother's weed eater yesterday.  It's a Black and Decker, just the brand I have, but it's 20 volts of lithium battery power compared the 14 volts of NiCad in my weed eater.

It ran great!  It chewed up the grass growing over my sidewalk, trimmed everything in the front yard neatly and quickly, and then promptly ran out of juice.  NiCad batteries tend to wear down gradually until you find yourself massaging the grass rather than cutting it.  These Lithium batteries just stop!  It took two batteries to complete the job.

When I was still in college, I thought maybe I should study English and become a Rock and Roll critic.  But the absolute best line ever used in a criticism of an album had just been used and I knew I could never top it.  A critic used just one word to rate what was at the time, a new album from the rock band "Styx".  The review simply said "Sux".  Apologies to any Styx fans, but word play is greater than album oriented rock from the mid 70's.

Now, I'm reviewing battery powered weed eaters.  Sux, don't it?


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 25, 2014)

I am 68 and I have never ever seen a snake in the wilds in Britain. I had a pet grass snake when I was a boy but it was vicious and it only ate baby frogs. I got it in the summer when there were baby frogs on the common so I caught them and fed them to my snake. That was until I heard them screaming when they were being swallowed. I decided to let the snake go on the common, and try and catch its own frogs.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 25, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  And I hope EVERYBODY is still at least reading in now and then.      It is a typical Monday at the Foxfyre residence--too many chores to do so heck, just ignore all of them for the time being.
> ...



I'm sure that was her thinking but dammit when I do a favor for somebody I do it as a favor because I want to do something nice for somebody.  I don't do it in hopes that I will get paid for it.


----------



## boedicca (Aug 25, 2014)

Another cooler day than usual here in Oaklandtown...with my green tomatoes freezing on the vines.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 25, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> I'm lost. Can't get used to this format.



Get in a long line behind me my friend.  

I know in time it will feel normal.  I don't know how long it will take to stop resenting functionality we have lost, but I know that will come too.

Patience.  Patience.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 25, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Another cooler day than usual here in Oaklandtown...with my green tomatoes freezing on the vines.



How about the earthquake Boe?  Did you feel it?  Any damage at all in your area?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 25, 2014)

Part of the new software that I hate is the reduction in Zeit to be able to modify or delete postings. That just plain old sucks.

I accidentally posted something destined for a polling thread to another thread and discovered the error too late.

Merde!  Kurve!!!  Ben Zona!  Bladya!  Scheiße!


----------



## Mertex (Aug 25, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



That sounds like unadulterated lechery to me..............


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 25, 2014)

Mertex said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




Oh, my...


----------



## Mertex (Aug 25, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Happy Monday Afternoon all !



That is too funny.... reminds me of going somewhere where seating is limited and people have several seats saved, and the people they save them for never show up!


----------



## boedicca (Aug 25, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Another cooler day than usual here in Oaklandtown...with my green tomatoes freezing on the vines.
> ...



Didn't feel it and no damage.   Our house is build into bedrock, and is pretty solid.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 25, 2014)

Mertex said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



It's adulterated---trust me.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 25, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Another cooler day than usual here in Oaklandtown...with my green tomatoes freezing on the vines.



Had a li'l green tomato come off or get knocked off (I forget) -- it was nowhere near ripe so I stuck it in the fruit basket.   Worst case I can toss it later.  Coupla weeks later it's all red and ripe and delicious.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 26, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for :

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Stat's aunt,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel,
Wellness for BBD,
007's Mom,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, and Becki.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 26, 2014)

Hope everyone is having a good evening. Got my Sensei to film one of my katas tonight. Sending to someone high up to look at it, the window was there for me to ask, but my dear Sensei took it the wrong way and thought I went behind her back. Poor darling should know I would never do that to her.
She's in my bad books because she doubted me. *sigh*


----------



## Noomi (Aug 26, 2014)

Sherry said:


>



Tuesday is over, too!


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Aug 26, 2014)

Was driving down I-95 yesterday and 6 state police cruisers had 1 car pulled over. Trunk and doors were open and they were searching the car. 6 or 7 huge bags of something were laying on the ground. Looks like my stash for the next couple of months have been confiscated. Oh well.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 26, 2014)

Happy hump day eve, folks!

Dropping in to catch up on my CS reading. Yes, posting is down cuz workload is up. People have to start getting back to work after the Summer downtime. I expect that posting will pick up as we approach November.

As far as the format goes it took a while but now it works. I miss the Preview button and don't want the extra clicks. Instead I am trying to convince myself that I can do without but it isn't the same.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 26, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> *QUESTION TO THE COFFEE SHOPPERS:*
> Back when we had to close the original Coffee Shop, C_K pinned the Coffee Shop so we would always be on top.  But now with the new software, we are still pinned but are no longer bolded on the list like all the other threads and we appear before admin's instruction thread and as a result are pretty invisible.  Would you be comfortable asking that we be unpinned and allowed to float and sink or swim on our own merits?   And think about it, because we can at least find ourselves now with considerably more difficulty than we used to.  If we allow the thread to float naturally that could make it more difficult.  Or not.  Don't know until we try.
> 
> I am discouraged that the posting from so many of our regulars has fallen off in the transition.  I am becoming more comfortable with the new look but still feel irritated and frustrated that we have lost so much functionality that made the old software so easy and comfortable to use.  But oh well.  Even us old dogs can learn new tricks yes?



Don't have an opinion on "pinning" myself. My siggie has the threads "pinned" so it pops up whenever I post. Don't know if anyone ever actually uses that links but I do sometimes as a shortcut.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 26, 2014)

Had dinner with the families of two of the children.  Brought over some presents for the grand children.  When we left, bags and wrapping paper and truck and coloring books and a dolly were scattered every where.  Ate well, had a good time, and we are very lucky in our blessings.  Everyone have a good Tuesday, please.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 26, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> It's a Monday in August and we still have yet to have a day in the 90's.  It's an August during which we were required to fire up the lawn mower EVERY weekend rather than the usual August regimen of letting the heat burn out the lawn and wait until the balmier September to rejuvenate the grass.  It's an August during which we have not had to drag out the hose to water the flowers every day as frequent rains take care of that task.
> 
> And now we're staring down the barrel at September.  School starts tomorrow, the first high school football games start this Friday.  And it's been cold and wet for the seasons ever since last October.
> 
> ...



This year I think I might have watered about 3 times in total. This week is supposed to be up into the 90's but everything is soaked. We have had rain almost every single week this entire summer and the temperatures have been mild. The humidity has been almost non existent too. But there has been a notable dearth of flowers. 

I can feel the ragweed season already since my allergies are kicking in. Hoping for an early frost to kill them off since I really don't like the sneezing and stuffiness.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 26, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> Start one Mert !



So you can post nekkid pictures of yourself?


----------



## Mertex (Aug 26, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > It's a Monday in August and we still have yet to have a day in the 90's.  It's an August during which we were required to fire up the lawn mower EVERY weekend rather than the usual August regimen of letting the heat burn out the lawn and wait until the balmier September to rejuvenate the grass.  It's an August during which we have not had to drag out the hose to water the flowers every day as frequent rains take care of that task.
> ...



Deri,.........argh.........I have watered every day and I'm so glad that September is around the corner and maybe cooler weather so I don't have to watch my poor little plants get so stressed out with 95 and above degree weather every single day.  We might get some rain Wednesday, but I'm not counting on it, seems like every time we're supposed to get rain something always happens to chase it away!


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 26, 2014)

you can't even post nekkid pictures of other people.  It's a cruel world sometimes.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 26, 2014)

Good morning, everyone, hope you are having a good Tuesday. Am swimming in work this week, with some big extra projects that are lucrative.  Alone the organization for one took me 7 hours, from 8 am today until about 15 minutes ago. Ugh.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 26, 2014)

Morning everyone
It's grey and rainy here. We have flash flood warnings ,so I'm not going to town today to get groceries or my mail. Will have to do it tomorrow. 

Todays grins !


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 26, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Looks like the rain was sidetracked to Nevada!

Black Rock City closed until midday Tuesday



> *Black Rock City closed until midday Tuesday*
> 
> An unusual rainstorm that filled the Black Rock Desert with standing water prevented thousands of would-be Burners from entering Black Rock City on Monday, forcing them to turn around and wait for drier weather today.
> 
> ...



Next year they are renaming it from Burning Man to Bring-an-Umbrella Man.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 26, 2014)

And now I wished I had not come home between projects. Sigh. My heart is heavy.

Was just on the phone with a relative of mine. Both she and her husband came down with the symptoms of shingles - which is essentially the chicken-pox strain that is left in the body after a childhood bout with the disease and usually stays dormant. They are both in severe pain. More I do not know. In my family, all the kids in our immediately family came down with chicken-pox  at the same time.

Chicken-pox in German is: Windpocken
And Shingles is: Gürtelrosen (Gürtel means belt or belt-line, Rosen means Roses)

I researched: there is a shingles vaccine that has been out for a while, recommended for people once they are 50. I may get it, just to be safe.

The second piece of bad news is something I did not share a number of weeks ago: one of my nephews suffered a heart attack in July, very rare for people that young, but he had a drug-related history.  He's about 30 years old. The doctors were unsure how much damage was done. Now he's back in the hospital and it looks bad. If he survives, it will be a miracle.

My heart is very heavy. And with two pieces of bad news, I hope that the adage that "bad news comes in 3s" is just an adage.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 26, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> And now I wished I had not come home between projects. Sigh. My heart is heavy.
> 
> Was just on the phone with a relative of mine. Both she and her husband came down with the symptoms of shingles - which is essentially the chicken-pox strain that is left in the body after a childhood bout with the disease and usually stays dormant. They are both in severe pain. More I do not know. In my family, all the kids in our immediately family came down with chicken-pox  at the same time.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear about these troubles, Stat. Shingles is serious for older people. Hopefully your nephew will use this as a "wake up" call and turn his life around.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 26, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > And now I wished I had not come home between projects. Sigh. My heart is heavy.
> ...




Thanks.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 26, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


That gets my vote.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 26, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Uh-ooohh Foxy... you hear about this? ... Snake sightings on the rise including more venomous Mojave rattler - Carlsbad Current-Argus
> ...


Or through the Arizona dessert because of the tarantulas. 

Foxy, I have been watching the TV series Breaking Bad. from the first season and I think much of it was filmed in Albuquerque. I always think of you when I read the credits.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 26, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 26, 2014)

I have now seen all of 'breaking bad'. My sister gave me the entire six series of DVD's and I watched the last two series in two days because I wanted to know what happened. I highly recommend it to anyone who has not seen it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 26, 2014)

Haven't been here much in the last couple of days, been running all over Colorado and New Mexico plus busy with getting all the documentation the loan processor needs for the closing on Friday.  Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 26, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Got me a hat band...


----------



## Mertex (Aug 26, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Oh no....I think it is pure and absolute......


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 26, 2014)

Back from the gym with esposa, pulled weights covered five miles walking and biking.

Everyone seems busy.

Shingles: if you are 50 or over, get the vaccination.  Unless your doc says you are special.  If under 50, ask doc.

Had a friend whose wife (c. 72 or 73), got in on her face and throat.  Awful, simply awful.  He got it, awful.  They both died within six months.  The last part of their life was absolutely miserable.

Talk to your doc about the vaccine.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 26, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  Another morning I decided to stay in bed until I wanted to get up.  Now finishing off the coffee and need to get some chores done before the 'gifted' housecleaning crew comes tomorrow.  Was noting that so many of your are busy, busy, busy.  Why does it always seem to be that way when summer is winding down?  Hope Spoonie is having a great vacation though.  He needed it.

Feeling bad for Mertex's continue drought--where in Texas are you again?--and knowing Peach's concern with the flash flood warnings.  Usually when she gets them they get to our area within 24 hours or less so we're under a flash flood watch with a 70% chance for rain later today.  That's as high as I've ever seen here.  We probably won't get a drop 

Sending Stat a Momma Fox ((hug)) for his ailing relatives.  We have had his aunt on the vigil list for awhile and will put the others on too.  Shingles has to be one of the most painful afflictions a person can get.  There is a vaccine but it is only partially effective.  Hombre had a very mild case a year or so ago--just a tiny string of five bumps on his rib cage--but that was miserable.  Fortunately I knew immediately what it was, he got to the doctor within hours and treatment was started immediately so that it didn't spread and it was gone in a few days.

If you get a sudden patch of rash--usually starts as a string of red bumps--look at those closely.  If you see what appears to be a blister on the bumps, you have shingles.  Get to a doctor immediately so treatment can be started.  Otherwise they can and will spread and can be unbearable.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 26, 2014)

Hope everyone is well.  And remember....coffee is your friend.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 26, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Another morning I decided to stay in bed until I wanted to get up.  Now finishing off the coffee and need to get some chores done before the 'gifted' housecleaning crew comes tomorrow.  Was noting that so many of your are busy, busy, busy.  Why does it always seem to be that way when summer is winding down?  Hope Spoonie is having a great vacation though.  He needed it.
> 
> Feeling bad for Mertex's continue drought--where in Texas are you again?--and knowing Peach's concern with the flash flood warnings.  Usually when she gets them they get to our area within 24 hours or less so we're under a flash flood watch with a 70% chance for rain later today.  That's as high as I've ever seen here.  We probably won't get a drop
> 
> ...




Hi Foxy, my aunt is halfway back to health and her mother just turned 100, up in New Hampshire.

Thanks for the kind thoughts. Off to work.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 26, 2014)

I just got word that my aunt - my mother's older sister and the last survivor of that generation - fell and broke a hip the other day and went into hospital.  The surgery was successful and she's doing OK but it looks like she will celebrate her 95th birthday this week there in the hospital.  My cousin (her daughter) is standing by with her.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 26, 2014)

Pogo said:


> I just got word that my aunt - my mother's older sister and the last survivor of that generation - fell and broke a hip the other day and went into hospital.  The surgery was successful and she's doing OK but it looks like she will celebrate her 95th birthday this week there in the hospital.  My cousin (her daughter) is standing by with her.



So onto the list she goes too.  There was a time not that long ago that such an injury spelled the last days for the very elderly.  Not any more.  One of our Senior Saints in his upper 90's broke a hip not all that long ago and he is back to church just walking with his cane as before.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 26, 2014)

Once you take out all the war stuff and political stuff, August continues as a slow news month.

 So no history lesson as such for today, but there were a few events worth noting:

On this day in history, August 26. . .
in 1873 the first kindergarten in a public school opened in St. Louis, and

in 1955 was the first color telecast (NBC) of a tennis match (Davis Cup), and

 of course we don't want to overlook that in. . . .
1973 the University of Texas (Arlington) was the first accredited school to offer belly dancing.  (I'm wondering how that would look on your transcript? )


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 26, 2014)

Mertex said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




naa  lots of sarcasm and humor mixed in. No worries.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 26, 2014)

I wonder if any guys are afflicted with this particular sensitivity?  I know a lot of gals who are.  I have been among them:

*POTENTIAL DANGER OF HORSE HAIR* ~ In a press release today, the National Institute of Health has announced the discovery of a potentially dangerous substance in the hair of horses. This substance, called "amo-bacter equuii..." has been linked with the following symptoms in female humans: *reluctance to cook *reluctance to perform housework *reluctance to wear anything but boots *reluctance to work except in support of a horse *physical craving for contact with horses (may be an addiction) Beware! if you come in contact with a female human affected by this substance be prepared to talk about horses for hours on end. This was a public service announcement ... Surgeon General's Warning: Horses are expensive, addictive, and may impair the ability to use common sense.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 26, 2014)

Pogo said:


> I just got word that my aunt - my mother's older sister and the last survivor of that generation - fell and broke a hip the other day and went into hospital.  The surgery was successful and she's doing OK but it looks like she will celebrate her 95th birthday this week there in the hospital.  My cousin (her daughter) is standing by with her.




My prayers go out for her to have a full recovery with no complications Pogo.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 26, 2014)

Tequila Tuesday


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 26, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > I just got word that my aunt - my mother's older sister and the last survivor of that generation - fell and broke a hip the other day and went into hospital.  The surgery was successful and she's doing OK but it looks like she will celebrate her 95th birthday this week there in the hospital.  My cousin (her daughter) is standing by with her.
> ...



ditto, pogo.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 26, 2014)

Autumn seems to be about ten days ahead of normal schedule.

That is fine with me.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 26, 2014)

Well, I'm down to mental telepathy in order to contact freedombecki.  Here goes.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 26, 2014)

Good luck.  She is an East Texan, and that is cool.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 26, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Thanks y'all.  I just heard she slept very well, is in very good spirits and got up out of bed during the day.
She's feisty.  Always has been.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 26, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> *QUESTION TO THE COFFEE SHOPPERS:*
> Back when we had to close the original Coffee Shop, C_K pinned the Coffee Shop so we would always be on top.  But now with the new software, we are still pinned but are no longer bolded on the list like all the other threads and we appear before admin's instruction thread and as a result are pretty invisible.  Would you be comfortable asking that we be unpinned and allowed to float and sink or swim on our own merits?   And think about it, because we can at least find ourselves now with considerably more difficulty than we used to.  If we allow the thread to float naturally that could make it more difficult.  Or not.  Don't know until we try.
> 
> I am discouraged that the posting from so many of our regulars has fallen off in the transition.  I am becoming more comfortable with the new look but still feel irritated and frustrated that we have lost so much functionality that made the old software so easy and comfortable to use.  But oh well.  Even us old dogs can learn new tricks yes?



Apologies!  My posting has fallen off because school started yesterday.  There's always tons to do to get prepped for the semester.  I may be scarce for a while yet, until I regain some equilibrium.  I miss visiting the CS and promise to come back as often as my schedule allows.  The new format has nothing to do with my failure to visit.   Luvs ya guys...and gals.  You're like "family".


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 26, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> And now I wished I had not come home between projects. Sigh. My heart is heavy.
> 
> Was just on the phone with a relative of mine. Both she and her husband came down with the symptoms of shingles - which is essentially the chicken-pox strain that is left in the body after a childhood bout with the disease and usually stays dormant. They are both in severe pain. More I do not know. In my family, all the kids in our immediately family came down with chicken-pox  at the same time.
> 
> ...



So sorry, Stats.  May your heavy heart find some relief.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 27, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel,
Wellness for BBD,
007's Mom,
Stat's aunt, nephew, and his loved ones with shingles,
Pogo's aunt,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, and Becki.





P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 27, 2014)

Pogo said:


> I just got word that my aunt - my mother's older sister and the last survivor of that generation - fell and broke a hip the other day and went into hospital.  The surgery was successful and she's doing OK but it looks like she will celebrate her 95th birthday this week there in the hospital.  My cousin (her daughter) is standing by with her.



Sorry to hear that, Pogo, but I am glad she is doing okay. You can have a celebration for her once she is released from hospital. I am sure she'd like that.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 27, 2014)

Sorry to hear of your relatives too, Stat. My dad has had shingles, so did my gran, and its a nasty thing to have. I hope they recover and are not in too much discomfort. Thoughts are with them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 27, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > *QUESTION TO THE COFFEE SHOPPERS:*
> ...



Aw Hon, I'm not complaining about anybody here.  Most especially those who are just too busy elsewhere--real life takes precedence over a message board any day of the week.  I just hope those who have left the board or who have scaled back because it just isn't as much fun or satisfying to be here will decide they miss us and will come back. But if not, I wish them well and hope to see them in other places now and then.

My comment is based strictly on a marketing consideration.  If those who look for the Coffee Shop don't easily find us, they of course won't post much if at all.  And newbies will also be unlikely to see us above the instruction threads and won't even be curious to check us out.

I'm just considering it from a marketing standpoint


----------



## Noomi (Aug 27, 2014)

Hmm. Paid my lovely Sensei a compliment last night. The proper thing to do when one receives a compliment is to respond. I did not get a response.
It would seem my dear friend might need a giant hug and some reassurance that she is highly respected and valued.

I shall save up my biggest hug for her on Thursday night, then.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 27, 2014)

Tomorrow I go to the dermatologist to see what this black mole is on my butt cheek. Prayers would be appreciated that it is just a black mole that magically appeared and likes my butt and that's all it is.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 27, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Tomorrow I go to the dermatologist to see what this black mole is on my butt cheek. Prayers would be appreciated that it is just a black mole that magically appeared and likes my butt and that's all it is.




Intergalactic computer sez:

"it is just a black mole that magically appeared and likes Gracie's butt"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 27, 2014)

Wishing you all a good hump-day, folks!

It rained here for almost 24 hours solid yesterday and many of the roads in my area were completely impassable.

The weather just sucked yesterday.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Noomi (Aug 27, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Tomorrow I go to the dermatologist to see what this black mole is on my butt cheek. Prayers would be appreciated that it is just a black mole that magically appeared and likes my butt and that's all it is.



Hmm, lets hope so, but if it has only just appeared, then that is a little strange.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 27, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Back from the gym with esposa, pulled weights covered five miles walking and biking.
> 
> Everyone seems busy.
> 
> ...



I wasn't even aware there was a vaccine for this!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 27, 2014)

Good morning, everybody.  Have a great day.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 27, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Good morning, everybody.  Have a great day.


Thanks Jake.   And good morning to you and everybody in the CS this fine morning. May you all make a good day.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 27, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Autumn seems to be about ten days ahead of normal schedule.
> 
> That is fine with me.


Yes, here too. November, 2013 started a very unusual weather pattern that is still going strong.  We had our _usually one and only snow_ in November, instead of February, in which we had another one, then another.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 27, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Autumn seems to be about ten days ahead of normal schedule.
> ...



Here in the east, same thing, same time period.  An unusually cold winter after a couple of warm ones, followed by an uncharacteristically cool summer, and now it's already in the throes of feeling like fall.  Good day all.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 27, 2014)

I love the term "Climate Change."  Absolutely meaningless.  Isn't the climate always changing?  

I guess "Global Warming" stopped testing well in focus groups.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 27, 2014)

Morning !
Happy Wednesday!


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 27, 2014)

Temps in central New Mexico on the high desert have also been running a bit cooler than what we normally expect this time of year, but have run higher than usual in the mountainous areas???  Neither group minds that at all, but nobody is predicting what kind of winter we might have.  That 70% chance for rain yesterday?  We got a few sprinkles and that's it.  Today is a lesser chance so we'll probably get a frog strangler.

Good morning all.  Counting today, there are only five days left in August.  School has started almost everywhere.  And green chili roasting season is moving into high gear with that wonderful smell drifting in and out as we move around town.  All grocery stores, farmers markets, and even several restaurants and supply stores have roasters going almost full time now.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 27, 2014)

Good morning again.  Walked down to Liberty Park and back, stopping by at the grocery.  Little over three miles.  Very cool and nice.  61 but temp will go to 70 or so.  Depends on the jet stream and the moisture from the south and west.  comiccon in SLC thurs through sat.  Town is buzzing!


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 27, 2014)

"]fox takes dogs toy - YouTube

Seriously, I wouldn't do such a thing but I love this.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 27, 2014)

Once again, what is a good download program for blocking ads, please.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 27, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Once again, what is a good download program for blocking ads, please.



I'm using ad block plus, it works well for me.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 27, 2014)

Does anybody know what happened to Ollie?
He just stopped posting on Aug. 14th without a good bye or explanation or if he is busy right now. That's not like him.
Is he OK?


----------



## Pogo (Aug 27, 2014)

peach174 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Once again, what is a good download program for blocking ads, please.
> ...



I agree - it's completely transparent.  The only time I had an issue was when it started overworking and was blocking images that people posted as well.

So I got advice from that Ringel guy, edited the whitelist, and never had an issue again.  Smooth as silk.

Ringel -- he's worth every penny we pay him.


----------



## R.D. (Aug 27, 2014)

So.   I went and bought 20 little mums for 48 cents each and repotted each  in larger containers.  I don't like gardening but I like saving money and flowers.  To buy the larger ones locally will cost me  $3.33 in a few weeks.  

Please, cross your fingers I didn't just commit mumicide  on a grand scale


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 27, 2014)

Several of you know where to find Ollie: check there

Thanks for the advice on Ad Block plus


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 27, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Once again, what is a good download program for blocking ads, please.



Adblocker is working for me.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 27, 2014)

Hello my friends. Stopping by to say hello.

I'm just fine but rather too busy to try to learn this new software right now... Besides having to find a new link to get here since my old ones didn't work....


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 27, 2014)

After an abnormally cool and damp summer with NO days reaching 90, we find ourselves in a bit of a heat wave.  Still no 90 degree temps, but the dew point (a meteorological term I'm still baffled by)  is 70, making it muggy and a bit oppressive. 

We made out just fine, Mom and I, at the colonoscopy yesterday.  The doctor spoke with me after the exam and explained that she had a wee polyp which he removed and a few spots of diverticulosis which does not present any threat to her health.

Then he said he would call for yet another colonoscopy in five years, but that would put Mom at age 85.  He said it would not make that much difference at that age.  I could not tell Mom that, but I did tell her that the doctor said another test in five years, but she would have to contact him for an appointment.  She rolled her eyes in frustration, not being notified in a timely manner about her colonoscopy.  She never calculated the time and effect, so at least she's happy.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 27, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> "]fox takes dogs toy - YouTube
> 
> Seriously, I wouldn't do such a thing but I love this.



That looks and sounds quite a bit like our dog, which is a chihuahua/miniature pinscher mix.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 27, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Hello my friends. Stopping by to say hello.
> 
> I'm just fine but rather too busy to try to learn this new software right now... Besides having to find a new link to get here since my old ones didn't work....



Thank you and I am happy to hear that you a just fine!!!!!!!


----------



## Gracie (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm home! Doc said it was a Seborrheic Keratoses. She found a few others on me when she did a skin check. She offered to freeze it off and I said no thanks. So...all is well!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 27, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I'm home! Doc said it was a Seborrheic Keratoses. She found a few others on me when she did a skin check. She offered to freeze it off and I said no thanks. So...all is well!




And once again, the intergalactic computer was right!


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 27, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Once again, what is a good download program for blocking ads, please.
> ...


It works for me, too.   Love it.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 27, 2014)

Pogo said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


He does know his techno stuff....


----------



## Sherry (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Darkwind (Aug 27, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Once again, what is a good download program for blocking ads, please.


Adbloc plus is the one I use.

Adblock Plus - Surf the web without annoying ads 

I also use a tracker blocker

DoNotTrackMe Online Privacy Protection Add-ons for Firefox


----------



## Sherry (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 27, 2014)

Just dropped by to toss out a quick "hello".  Been busy getting ready to leave on vacation which begins on the 2nd of September.  I haven't completely fallen off the face of the earth but close.  For a while I won't be posting as much as I have in the past.

Also wanted to let Foxy know that I've completed my treatment for Lyme Disease and am feeling just fine so she can take me off of the list now.  Appreciate all the concern for everybody.

That looks and sounds quite a bit like our dog, which is a *chihuahua/miniature pinscher mix.

I had a DNA test conducted on Taco and that's exactly what he is...  i.e., a chihuahua/miniature pinscher mix.*


----------



## Sherry (Aug 27, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Just dropped by to toss out a quick "hello".  Been busy getting ready to leave on vacation which begins on the 2nd of September.  I haven't completely fallen off the face of the earth but close.  For a while I won't be posting as much as I have in the past.
> 
> Also wanted to let Foxy know that I've completed my treatment for Lyme Disease and am feeling just fine so she can take me off of the list now.  Appreciate all the concern for everybody.
> 
> ...



BBD, I hope your lovely wife and you have a safe and adventurous vacation. I miss you so much.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 27, 2014)

Sherry said:


>


Frog Pron! And yes, I know I spelled it wrong, lol.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 27, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> Adbloc plus is the one I use.
> 
> Adblock Plus - Surf the web without annoying ads
> 
> ...




Yeah....ad block works great for me as well.  It is a must with the new formatting that pounds ads at you from multiple directions.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 27, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Frogs have needs too.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 27, 2014)

Mine is working fine now. Freaked me out when all of a sudden the ads were everywhere. Oy.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 27, 2014)

Daisy at rest.  Good night everybody!


----------



## Sherry (Aug 27, 2014)

Awww NK, that's what you call dog-tired.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi all.  So far everything is on track to buy my parents house, closing is scheduled for this Friday.  We'll go up tomorrow to see what we can drag out of storage, all but water and sewer is set to switch over to us on Friday, W & S provider won't let us switch until after closing...... 
Saturday we start painting, my parents did all the walls, ceiling and trim in semi-gloss, I'll use flat on the ceiling and probably eggshell on the walls which means I have to prime everything first.  Considering replacing all the trim with stained wood.  Have to mark out and prep the center of two upstairs bedrooms and the living room for future installation ceiling fans.  We'll also be switching out all the kitchen appliances and I have to install an exterior venting range vent which means I'll have to modify or remove the cabinet above the oven/range. 
After all the painting is done I'll remove the carpet in the one bedroom and going up the stairs, it's all hardwood underneath so I'll have to do some cleaning/refinishing of the floors.  
Eventually I'm planning on a full length deck on the back of the house which means turning the breakfast area window into a sliding glass door. 
I'll have to do before and after pictures.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 27, 2014)

Here's the house, that's my dads, now my truck in the driveway.

Here's a closer view of the house.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 27, 2014)

Very nice, Ringel...you're so handy and I can't wait to see the after pics.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 27, 2014)

Here's the view from the back yard.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 27, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel,
007's Mom,
Stat's aunt, nephew, and his loved ones with shingles,
Pogo's aunt,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, and Becki.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 27, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I'm home! Doc said it was a Seborrheic Keratoses. She found a few others on me when she did a skin check. She offered to freeze it off and I said no thanks. So...all is well!



Yup that's what I get, runs in the Irish side of my family.

Freezing it off is actually kinda cool.  I haven't had one of those in a long time.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 28, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm home! Doc said it was a Seborrheic Keratoses. She found a few others on me when she did a skin check. She offered to freeze it off and I said no thanks. So...all is well!
> ...


Irish and German, me. So yeah..I guess it IS an Irish thang, lol.
No likey the freeze thing. They did that on my groin and under my bicep. Ouch. OUCH.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 28, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



The time I had it I didn't feel a thing.  But it was a wart.
I had one removed off my back.  I guess he cut it.  A "skin tag" too.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 28, 2014)

Wishing you all a good Thursday, have a good one, folks. Busy on my end.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Aug 28, 2014)

Morning Coffee Mates. Off to the coast for a day of fishing. Everyone have a great day!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 28, 2014)

Happy Thursday, everyone.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 28, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Just dropped by to toss out a quick "hello".  Been busy getting ready to leave on vacation which begins on the 2nd of September.  I haven't completely fallen off the face of the earth but close.  For a while I won't be posting as much as I have in the past.
> 
> Also wanted to let Foxy know that I've completed my treatment for Lyme Disease and am feeling just fine so she can take me off of the list now.  Appreciate all the concern for everybody.
> 
> ...


Taco rocks! What a great heritage....


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 28, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Morning Coffee Mates. Off to the coast for a day of fishing. Everyone have a great day!


Don't call me if you catch any catfish. Love me those little bottom feeders.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 28, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Happy Thursday, everyone.


Thank you sweetheart and may you make a great one for yourself, as well.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 28, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Happy Thursday, everyone.


Love David Bowie's voice and style. Very, very unique, suiting him, well.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 28, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 28, 2014)

Too cute!

Prancing through the grass piggy piglet cute baby

Betcha BR wants one of those too.


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 28, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Here's the house, that's my dads, now my truck in the driveway.
> 
> Here's a closer view of the house.


Very nice. Split level?


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 28, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  Good news for Gracie--I didn't even get her butt bump on the vigil list before it was declared okay.     And yes, I knew Ollie was okay and was happy to take BBD off the vigil list and hope he will continue to check in now and then.  And yay for the Ringels.....now if we can just find Mrs. R a good job closer to their new home we're all set there.  That view is breathtaking.

I figure we may lose a few folks who have found this new platform more annoying than it is worth it to learn it, but l am so grateful that so many of you are at least stopping in for a howdy most days.  I didn't want to lose you from my life.  Last night I tried three times to post the vigil list and kept getting an error message every time I hit the button to post it.  I was already frustrated and also tired and grumpy so said to hell with it and went to bed.  And this morning the post is there, and only once?

Oh well.  Today need to finish up a mountain of laundry and get to the grocery store.  We're expecting a house guest late afternoon and need to be ready for that.  Ya'll all have a great Thursday.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 28, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Morning Coffee Mates. Off to the coast for a day of fishing. Everyone have a great day!




Sounds like fun.  Wish I was there.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 28, 2014)

Happy Thursday Folks!


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 28, 2014)

On this day in history, August 28, in

1609, Henry Hudson discovered Delaware Bay  (We all probably had that on a history test at some time.)

1811 - Percy Bysshe Shelley and Harriet Westbrook eloped.  (Only English lit majors and poetry afficionados will care.)

1907 - "American Messenger Company" was started by two teenagers, Jim Casey and Claude Ryan. The company's name was later changed to "United Parcel Service."  (And even today it is almost certain somebody has a bright idea to make a few bucks that will turn into a mega corporation.)

 1922 - The first radio commercial aired on WEAF in New York City. The Queensboro Realty Company bought 10 minutes of time for $100.  (That sounds like a lot in 1922.)

 1939 - The first successful flight of a jet-propelled airplane took place. The plane was a German Heinkel He 178  (It would be some time before jet planes began to replace the old fashioned prop planes though.)

1963, Dr. Martin Luther King Jr. gave is "I Have a Dream" speech.  (If only we had understood what he was saying instead of the mess we have made of it.)

 1996 - A divorce decree was issued for Britain's Charles and Princess Diana. This was the official end to the 15-year marriage.  (One of the world's most glamorous and fascinating weddings didn't have a happy ending.)


----------



## peach174 (Aug 28, 2014)

Everyone have a good Thursday!
He is sooooo........ cute!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kaz (Aug 28, 2014)

Hope everyone's having a great week!  I'm off to Boston in the morning, my wife's nephew's wedding.  I spent a lot of time working in Boston back in my consulting days, trying to catch up with some old buds when I'm there.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 28, 2014)

By the way, breaking news today is that Brangelina got married!!  Their kids will be so proud!


----------



## Pogo (Aug 28, 2014)

Who?


----------



## Pogo (Aug 28, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Wishing you all a good Thursday, have a good one, folks. Busy on my end.



Lot of that going around.  Yesterday Gracie was busy on her "end".


----------



## Pogo (Aug 28, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Good news for Gracie--I didn't even get her butt bump on the vigil list before it was declared okay.     And yes, I knew Ollie was okay and was happy to take BBD off the vigil list and hope he will continue to check in now and then.  And yay for the Ringels.....now if we can just find Mrs. R a good job closer to their new home we're all set there.  That view is breathtaking.
> 
> I figure we may lose a few folks who have found this new platform more annoying than it is worth it to learn it, but l am so grateful that so many of you are at least stopping in for a howdy most days.  I didn't want to lose you from my life.  Last night I tried three times to post the vigil list and kept getting an error message every time I hit the button to post it.  I was already frustrated and also tired and grumpy so said to hell with it and went to bed.  And this morning the post is there, and only once?
> 
> Oh well.  Today need to finish up a mountain of laundry and get to the grocery store.  We're expecting a house guest late afternoon and need to be ready for that.  Ya'll all have a great Thursday.



I saw our old friend "502 Gateway Error" last night...


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 28, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  Good news for Gracie--I didn't even get her butt bump on the vigil list before it was declared okay.     And yes, I knew Ollie was okay and was happy to take BBD off the vigil list and hope he will continue to check in now and then.  And yay for the Ringels.....now if we can just find Mrs. R a good job closer to their new home we're all set there.  That view is breathtaking.
> ...



Have had some similar reports from folks I had invited here or welcomed here from other sites.  Most have pretty well given up on trying to make this work for them.  I wasn't getting a gateway error last night but a different error message.  Seems to have fixed itself today though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 28, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Who?



Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## boedicca (Aug 28, 2014)

I am so jazzed about  the three day weekend!  

We're smokin' ribs on Saturday...and then plan to go to the Sausalito Arts Festival on Sunday or Monday.  Great music this year!


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 28, 2014)

Foxy
Would you please add Ryan, one of my poker dealers to the vigil list. Ryan is very near death after a poker accident. It seems I was playing pocket 4's and he was in the big blind with Jack 3.
The flop was 4 3 3, giving me a full house and Ryan a long and healthy life.

The turn card was a Queen. It looked like Ryan would live well into his 90's

The river card was a 3. Ryan's gonna die!


----------



## Mertex (Aug 28, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Next year they are renaming it from Burning Man to Bring-an-Umbrella Man.


Lucky them.  We're still hoping.  Another possibility has been announced....hope something doesn't happen to make it go somewhere else.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 28, 2014)

Okay my group of USMB smarties, when I post on other threads I get an alert.  Doesn't seem to happen with the coffee Shop.  Why, not enough lerts?


----------



## Sherry (Aug 28, 2014)

Thinking of @Big Black Dog ...bottoms up.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 28, 2014)

Heard from the loan officer this morning, they seem to be having a hard time getting the wifes' long term disability verified via where she works and may have to reschedule the closing for next week.  We'll know for sure tomorrow.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 28, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Thinking of @Big Black Dog ...bottoms up.




DAY-yum.  I don't even like root beer but that looks damn good.

Must be the frosty mug.

Mind if I dump it and refill while it's cold?


----------



## Sherry (Aug 28, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Thinking of @Big Black Dog ...bottoms up.
> ...



Yes, please.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 28, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



I get it -- it's the same color as my beer.  Until the internets invent a smell app, that's what it is.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 28, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Do you have beer breath right now??


----------



## Pogo (Aug 28, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Can do!


----------



## R.D. (Aug 28, 2014)

boedicca said:


> I am so jazzed about  the three day weekend!
> 
> We're smokin' ribs on Saturday...and then plan to go to the Sausalito Arts Festival on Sunday or Monday.  Great music this year!


MMMMmmmmm

Just had one of these delivered, used.  So I'll be painting all weekend and make my  kids come by  and do the grilling


----------



## 007 (Aug 28, 2014)

So, ran to Madison today and picked Ma up at the hospice and took her to the hospital for a check up. They took another CT scan of her and took the drain tube out, so as far as that she's doing fine. She has to finish the 15 day antibiotics regiment, and needs to regain some strength, but overall she's doing great. We're all very relieved but she sure is ready to go home.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 28, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Wishing you all a good Thursday, have a good one, folks. Busy on my end.
> ...




Glad things on Gracie's end turned out okay.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 29, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxy
> Would you please add Ryan, one of my poker dealers to the vigil list. Ryan is very near death after a poker accident. It seems I was playing pocket 4's and he was in the big blind with Jack 3.
> The flop was 4 3 3, giving me a full house and Ryan a long and healthy life.
> 
> ...



Wow Ernie.  I figure a guy with that kind of luck will probably figure out how not to die.     That is one of those hands you just dream about--everybody gets something and the last card of the river makes you a winner.  But alas, too often I am where you are--so sure of a winning hand and then. . . . .


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 29, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel,
Wellness for BBD,
007's Mom,
Stat's aunt, nephew, and his loved ones with shingles,
Pogo's aunt,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, and Becki.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 29, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> By the way, breaking news today is that Brangelina got married!!  Their kids will be so proud!



According to the tabloid magazines, they have been married  six times already.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 29, 2014)

R.D. said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > I am so jazzed about  the three day weekend!
> ...




Very nice.........I like......


----------



## Noomi (Aug 29, 2014)

007 said:


> So, ran to Madison today and picked Ma up at the hospice and took her to the hospital for a check up. They took another CT scan of her and took the drain tube out, so as far as that she's doing fine. She has to finish the 15 day antibiotics regiment, and needs to regain some strength, but overall she's doing great. We're all very relieved but she sure is ready to go home.



Glad things are going well.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 29, 2014)

Its Friday. My weekend has begun!!!


----------



## Pogo (Aug 29, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



It's all behind her now.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 29, 2014)

All except #8 I admit to having done.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 29, 2014)

Pogo said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Looks like it ended well.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 29, 2014)

TGIF, everyone. Wishing you a good start into your weekend.

-Stat


----------



## Noomi (Aug 29, 2014)

Hope everyone is having a good evening!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 29, 2014)

Good for you,  Ringel.  I am glad that portion is over for  you.

The jet stream continues to juke our daily weather, but it might get to 80 today with bright hard blue skies.

Turn in my book today, so that is good news.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 29, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



So it looks like I am bringing up the rear when it comes to being glad that Gracie is not bummed out over the outcome.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 29, 2014)

Good morning, coffee shop crew.  Thought I would drop in here for a moment to catch you up on everything while I have a few minutes this morning.  Busy, busy, busy.  Have an appointment with the priest this morning at 0900.  Beginning the process of becoming a Catholic...  Then I will have to take Mrs. BBD to Rockford to pick up a prescription and to Walmart to lay in some chow for the trip we will begin on Tuesday morning.  In the process of prepping the RV for the trip.  I've disinfected the water tank and flushed it but have not yet filled it with fresh water yet.  Need to put my clothes in it and because of all the stuff Mrs. BBD wants to take along, I may need to get a tow behind trailer!  I keep telling her that unless there are problems we will eventually come home.  Anyway, life is good, the coffee is good so everything else should be good.  Everybody have a great day.  Don't know if I will be able to post again before we leave so if I don't everybody have a good time until I get back.


----------



## R.D. (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 29, 2014)

Safe travels, BBD!!


----------



## boedicca (Aug 29, 2014)

R.D. said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > I am so jazzed about  the three day weekend!
> ...




That is gorgeous!    Wow!


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 29, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Good morning, coffee shop crew.  Thought I would drop in here for a moment to catch you up on everything while I have a few minutes this morning.  Busy, busy, busy.  Have an appointment with the priest this morning at 0900.  Beginning the process of becoming a Catholic...  Then I will have to take Mrs. BBD to Rockford to pick up a prescription and to Walmart to lay in some chow for the trip we will begin on Tuesday morning.  In the process of prepping the RV for the trip.  I've disinfected the water tank and flushed it but have not yet filled it with fresh water yet.  Need to put my clothes in it and because of all the stuff Mrs. BBD wants to take along, I may need to get a tow behind trailer!  *I keep telling her that unless there are problems we will eventually come home. * Anyway, life is good, the coffee is good so everything else should be good.  Everybody have a great day.  Don't know if I will be able to post again before we leave so if I don't everybody have a good time until I get back.



 ( ^^^^ bolded by me )  

Too hilarious. What a lucky gal she is to be married to a man with a great sense of humor. Those marriages tend to last a long time. 

May your upcoming journey be a safe and terrific one, BBD. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 29, 2014)

Good Morning !


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 29, 2014)

Noomi said:


> All except #8 I admit to having done.


You haven't talked into a fan?

Youse just ain't right.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 29, 2014)

Rehearsal tonight, birthday party also, then wedding Saturday, airport run Sunday and all my landscape business stuff crammed into Monday.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 29, 2014)

Good morning all.  Glad 007's mom is getting well--if she is like my aunt who had acute appendicitis twice before they finally took the darn thing out, she won't exactly bounce back but they do get well.  It just takes time.

So excited for the BBDs, both for the great adventure with the new RV and his decision to unify his religious faith with hers.  Good times.

The new gazebo is gorgeous too--I am envious.  

And good luck with your book, Jake.  Hope it is all you hope for.

Hombre is making our own home version of sausage McMuffins for our house guest and me and then he will pull an extra shift at the gift shop--he's still paying people back for subbing for him during his cancer treatments.  I just sent our granddaughter an Amazon gift certificate for her birthday and she started her senior year at college this week.  Lordy that makes me feel old.

Everybody have a great weekend.  We have a completely clear bright azure sky here with no rain in the forecast through the weekend.  Life is good.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 29, 2014)

Entered a monograph in a history contest.  Walked.  Wife is interviewing for a full time spec ed position with the state.  I thought we were retired, but if that is what she wants, then I am copacetic with it.

Three day weekend and half of youse are flying on all turbines full powered.  Slow down, guys.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 29, 2014)

I plan on part time when I die Jake.  Maybe a little overtime on holidays.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 29, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> I plan on part time when I die Jake.  Maybe a little overtime on holidays.



Well hope the wedding is glorious and goes off without a hitch, Save. 

And Hombre and I retired and then started our own business that turned out to make us busier than ever for several years.  Now fully retired, I am still tempted to apply for an interesting job that offers itself.  But so far I have been able to resist.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 29, 2014)

Well, it is suppose to rain all through the reception Saturday.  The ex has managed to exclude me from preparations.  Biting my tongue time.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 29, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Well, it is suppose to rain all through the reception Saturday.  The ex has managed to exclude me from preparations.  Biting my tongue time.



Well at least that way you can't be blamed if something really sucks.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 29, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> I plan on part time when I die Jake.  Maybe a little overtime on holidays.



Argh!  Slow down!  Or delegate. Or something.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 29, 2014)

For those of you feeling a little snarky.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 29, 2014)

Sorry I haven't been around.  I'm finally at the stage of getting my implants crowned.....spent a good while at the dentist yesterday.  He had to replace the screws they put into the impants with something that looks like little pearls.....he said the gum had to adjust around those instead of around the straight up screws they used on the implants.  Next I go for impressions and he sends them to the lab so they can make my crowns.....geez, they've really gone up in price, 

Today I was up bright and early and started working on the last part of our backyard that we are landscaping.  Couldn't work too long because it started getting awfully hot.  Anyway, we should have it finished by next week, I hope....once it starts getting cold I'm not in the mood to work outside.  And, we're going to California the 2nd week in September.

Love Fridays..........


----------



## Sherry (Aug 29, 2014)

It looks like my son's first marching band performance of the season might be rained out. Friday night HS football games are still fun, even at my age.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 29, 2014)

Friday night football is great!


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 29, 2014)

blackhawk said:


>



I'm putting in half a day (10-2) and will be awarded with an extra full day of vacation.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 29, 2014)

Sherry said:


> It looks like my son's first marching band performance of the season might be rained out. Friday night HS football games are still fun, even at my age.




They're fun especially when you have someone either in the band or on the team.  I was a band player in HS and football games rocked....


----------



## Mertex (Aug 29, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> For those of you feeling a little snarky.



I'm so hurt..............


----------



## Sherry (Aug 29, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like my son's first marching band performance of the season might be rained out. Friday night HS football games are still fun, even at my age.
> ...



Which instrument, Mert?? My son plays the clarinet. He also plays the viola with the orchestra.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 29, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


I started out with the Trumpet, cause I thought that was "hot" - but we had so many trumpet players that were way better than me.....  so the instructor kept asking me to play the French Horn....and he would give me 1st Chair.....so I did.   Then I really came to appreciate the sound of that instrument.  I didn't keep it up after I left HS, so I can't play it now.....


----------



## Sherry (Aug 29, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Oh, I remember you mentioning that before. I must be in some kind of mood tonight..."hot", "instrument", "didn't keep it up". I need some liquor.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 29, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



After working so hard in the yard today.....I think I deserve a Margarita.  I think I'll ask Mr Mertex to fix me one....


----------



## Sherry (Aug 29, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I would love a strawberry daiquiri.


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 29, 2014)

been down the shore fro the past week.  perfect beach weather and the water was warm.  rough but warm


----------



## Sherry (Aug 29, 2014)

Spoon, are you back from vacation...good time??


----------



## Sherry (Aug 29, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> been down the shore fro the past week.  perfect beach weather and the water was warm.  rough but warm



Ah, there you are...pics??


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 29, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > been down the shore fro the past week.  perfect beach weather and the water was warm.  rough but warm
> ...


I'm pulling them off my camera now.  very interesting.  we saw dolphins, a shark, even a whale one day.


----------



## boedicca (Aug 29, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...




That looks delish!  But after mixing up the kefta meat and making yogurt sauce, I'm done with recipes today.

Chardonnay:  one ingredient cooking!


----------



## Sherry (Aug 29, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I was talking to some people at work who like wine, and how to avoid a hangover headache the next morning...apparently you want to look for wines low in carbons?? I didn't want look dumb and ask what that meant...I am clueless about choosing wine, but I know I like them on the fruity side.


----------



## boedicca (Aug 29, 2014)

Sherry said:


> I was talking to some people at work who like wine, and how to avoid a hangover headache the next morning...apparently you want to look for wines low in carbons?? I didn't want look dumb and ask what that meant...I am clueless about choosing wine, but I know I like them on the fruity side.



I find that not overdrinking prevents being hungover.



Seriously, some wines have such high alcohol content that they are almost fortified, and they taste too much of alcohol.  I try to find ones that are 11%-12%, which is getting more difficult.   

My advice, drink what you like in moderation, and make sure you drink water too.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 29, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> been down the shore fro the past week.  perfect beach weather and the water was warm.  rough but warm



"Down the shore" -- ah, that phrase takes me back...


----------



## Sherry (Aug 29, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > been down the shore fro the past week.  perfect beach weather and the water was warm.  rough but warm
> ...



I have a friend from north of Boston...his brother lives on Cape Cod, and when he goes to visit, he say, "I'm going down the cape." It annoys the shit out of me, but I have given up lecturing him that it should be, "I'm going down TO the cape."


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Noomi (Aug 29, 2014)

Happy Saturday everyone!

This morning in class I was one of two students to be awarded Student Of The Month. This is the second time in a year I have gained this award in the same class, and my third SOTM award in total within twelve months.

I am quite happy with myself.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 29, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Happy Saturday everyone!
> 
> This morning in class I was one of two students to be awarded Student Of The Month. This is the second time in a year I have gained this award in the same class, and my third SOTM award in total within twelve months.
> 
> I am quite happy with myself.




Noomi.....I bet you can't kick my two friends ass.  Bet ya.   










Okay...maybe you can.  For sure you can beat Aaronleland and Cabbie to a pulp.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 29, 2014)

One of my friends posted this on Facebook.....can't wait to try it out.  I wish I had copied the picture, it looked really good.

Crockpot Tortellini
Ingredients:

1 bag of frozen tortellini
1 small bag of fresh spinach
2 cans of Italian style diced tomatoes
1 box or 4 cups or vegetable broth
1 block of cream cheese

Directions:

Put all ingredients in crock-pot, chunking up the cream cheese.
Cook on low for 5-6 hrs


----------



## Noomi (Aug 29, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Saturday everyone!
> ...



I know that stance they are in. It requires a lot of hips to move forward and back.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 29, 2014)

Mertex said:


> One of my friends posted this on Facebook.....can't wait to try it out.  I wish I had copied the picture, it looked really good.
> 
> Crockpot Tortellini
> Ingredients:
> ...




Oh, I found it......


----------



## Noomi (Aug 29, 2014)

AWESOME photos, Spoonie!


----------



## Pogo (Aug 29, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



I know whatcha mean -- I've heard that a _couple times_.  

Everybody around Fluffya Pennsylvania eventually goes "downa shore" in the summer.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 30, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel,
Wellness for BBD,
007's Mom,
Stat's aunt, nephew, and his loved ones with shingles,
Pogo's aunt,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.
And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, and Becki.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 30, 2014)

Busy professionally for most of the weekend, not hardly a minute to post. I wish you all a great Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 30, 2014)

Spoonman said:


>



Is that a shark or a dolphin?  I can't tell if that's curved enough to be a dolphin.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 30, 2014)

Karma is antsy tonight. Very playful. Problem is...she HURTS and doesn't realize it. Poor Gracie dealt with it all the time. Gracie had such a soft mouth whereas Karma is really rough in play. I call her the land shark and do the DO DO DO DO DO DO Jaws song when she gets this way. And my poor wrists. She clamps on, and I holler in pain and she looks at me so sad. So..I went to google and typed in "my 8 year old lab plays too rough" and up popped a Flirt Pole. I was like..wtf? So I googled that too..and went to youtube. Great gadget to help dogs get energy out of their system without killing their mama, lol. 
So I went to ebay and bought one! 29.99, free shipping. I can't wait for it to get here. 
In the meantime..her staples are out and tomorrow I will say the magic words SWIMMY POOL! and she will be so excited. She loves to chase the hose around in it and bite the water while splashing in the kiddie pool.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 30, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Busy professionally for most of the weekend, not hardly a minute to post. I wish you all a great Saturday and Sunday.



Enjoy your weekend Stat!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 30, 2014)

Happy Caturday!






Going to try a Pilates class today.  if I am even capable of doing any of the moves but nothing ventured, nothing gained. Hopefully I won't hurt myself.


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 30, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Happy Caturday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In my next life, I'm coming back as a cat. What that kitty in your picture is doing is just the right thing, and you can be assured he is not thinking of joining a Pilates class, or going to work, or having to deal with folks he doesn't like, etc.  In fact, I  think I was a cat in my past life, and I'm a bit pissed off I have to live the life of a human this time!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 30, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Well, it is suppose to rain all through the reception Saturday.  The ex has managed to exclude me from preparations.  Biting my tongue time.


People can just be so petty.  Hang in there.

We had a similar situation in the extended family and my brother in law visited the older woman in question and told her interference was over for the rest of her life.  If she resisted, he said, he would visit her pastor and her employer.  She has been quite nice for 13 years.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 30, 2014)

Good morninge.  Still dark.  Going for a walk in  a bit, then have a cuppa at a restaurant down town.


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 30, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



that was a shark.  i' have a couple of pics of the dolphins i'll post.  that shark got the water evacuated


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 30, 2014)

Friends of my daughter own a bowling ally.  She helped waitress for them on weekends when they first bought it.The researsal dinner/Harper's birthday party was there last night.  Cupcake frosting on the two year old.  Fuzzy lamb hat on her head with little lamb mittens and new blue jean jacket brought smiles to everyone. 

Tracked down 40 6-packs of ginger beer for the reception today.  We are not in the big city here, so it was a feat.  It is apparently an important ingredient in a Moscow Mule?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 30, 2014)

Back from the walk.  Esposa is handicapping the big race at Sartoga this afternoon.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 30, 2014)

Morning all.  Haven't had enough coffee yet but things are beginning to look up.  No, nothing bad has happened.  Just recouping from early morning.  

Another cloudless brilliant blue sky day here--the kind of sky we expect in October, not the end of August.  The blue is so blue it hurts your eyes to look directly at it.  Still waiting for our house guest to appear--everybody slept in this morning.   Hope the weekend is going well for all--especially Save with the wedding goings on.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 30, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Good morninge.  Still dark.  Going for a walk in  a bit, then have a cuppa at a restaurant down town.


Good morning Jake. I'm having a cuppa a little late this morning. The great cool nights lately have been a sedation for sleep longer than usual.   After another cuppa, I will be hopping on my stationary bike and peddling away, to some great tunes from Pandora, on my widest screen TV.  I set my new space saver semi Recumbent bike at the foot of my bed after relocating pretty stuff from that corner, to a closet, and some recycled to acquaintances, who were very appreciative. I really don't need those 60 DVDs since I stream most of my favorite things through my Roku streaming devices. Love those things. I did save 15 DVDs that were my faves, just in case I get in the mood for one of them, one of these days,when I am not working as many hours. 

I hope you and all others who visit the CS, make a fine day.


----------



## boedicca (Aug 30, 2014)

mmmm..coffee!






Just finished prepping nine racks of baby back ribs for the smoker.   The rest is up to mr. boe.

I'm also making a triple recipe of Swedish Meatballs today.  Certain Scandahoovians just aren't satisfied with mere smoked dead pig.   So, a big cooking day. I think I'll earn a glass of wine by early afternoon!


----------



## Sherry (Aug 30, 2014)

Happy Saturday


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 30, 2014)

boedicca said:


> mmmm..coffee!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The baby backs make my mouth water just thinking about them.  The Swedish meatballs not so much.  I have very eclectic tastes enjoying at least some specialties of every cuisine you can name.  But Swedish has to be at or near the bottom of the list of food I choose to eat.  North Central Kansas has large populations of descendants of several European groups and we all had fun celebrating and enjoying food and customs from those heritages, one of which was Swedish so there was a lot of exposure to Swedish foods prepared by people who really knew how to prepare them.  I just couldn't manage to develop an appreciation.


----------



## boedicca (Aug 30, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > mmmm..coffee!
> ...



The only Scandahoovian things I like are Swedish Meatballs and lefse.

I use Alton Brown's recipe for the meatballs.  It's really quite good.    I make them for my folks, who are big fans (Mom is from ND).


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 30, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Oh, I don't know, I'm rather fond of gjetost (also called brunost).  It's a Scandinavian cheese made from goat's milk whey.  I make it, but it takes most of the day.


----------



## boedicca (Aug 30, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Oh, I don't know, I'm rather fond of gjetost (also called brunost).  It's a Scandinavian cheese made from goat's milk whey.  I make it, but it takes most of the day.




One of my best friends loves gjetost.  Whe I go to visit here, I bring her a stash from a local shop.  Can't stomach the stuff myself....but she adores it.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 30, 2014)

Morning greetings, everyone!
Been a few days, I have so much to finish before it starts getting cold again.  The last few days, there's been a very distinct chill to the breeze.  It looks like this last weekend of our State Fair will have splendid weather.  It's rained pretty much every other day since it started.  Doesn't matter, though, since I don't have time to go.  (sigh!)


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 30, 2014)

boedicca said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I don't know, I'm rather fond of gjetost (also called brunost).  It's a Scandinavian cheese made from goat's milk whey.  I make it, but it takes most of the day.
> ...



I admit it's an acquired taste.  I experiment with making different cheeses and this was one that worked out really well.


----------



## boedicca (Aug 30, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...




In general, I'm a fan of cheeses...but certain ones such as a really stinky Camembert don't do it for me.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 30, 2014)

One time I saw this cute gourmet cheese sampler in the deli section of the grocery store. I was so excited to try them. Almost every one of them made me gag.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 30, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Back from the walk.  Esposa is handicapping the big race at Sartoga this afternoon.



Henry B. Hough disliked this.  Silly goof.


----------



## boedicca (Aug 30, 2014)

The ribs have been in the smoker for 2.5 hours.  I just finished mixing up and shaping the meatballs.  Taking a short break before cooking them and making the sauce.

I'm tired!


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 30, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel,
Wellness for BBD,
007's Mom,
Stat's aunt, nephew, and his loved ones with shingles,
Pogo's aunt,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, and Becki.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 30, 2014)

Afternoon all. Sunday and I do love a good sleep in. Got up at midday today. I feel so lazy, lol.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Pogo (Aug 31, 2014)

Sherry said:


>




Ruh-roh.  That's gonna be a nasty brown stain.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 31, 2014)

Been a good Sunday so far. Tomorrow I think mum is going to take me into town to buy a dress for the bridal shower in a couple weeks. She tells me I need a dress and my hair done, I give her days that I am free and we never go anywhere. So tomorrow I might have to drag her into town and get it over with.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 31, 2014)

Little Harper had too much party on Friday night to enjoy a whole lot of her Mom's wedding day.  Still was able to have some fun with her.  The reception was held in an airplane hanger on the property of new father in law.  It was semi outdoors, so the rain staying away for most of the time was nice.  Very good food and time with the two daughter who live in Colorado was very appreciated as well as many other people I haven't seen for awhile.

The slights and insults from the ex were present, but I am happy to say my tongue was silent.  Being good is so hard sometimes.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 31, 2014)

Good morning everybody though it is already afternoon and evening for most of you.  Summer has returned with a vengeance here on the high desert--low to mid 90's forecast for all of the coming week which isn't really brutally hot for us this time of year, but after enjoying all the 70's and 80's for weeks, it feels worse now.  I see that most of the nation's mid section and east will also be having unseasonably warm temps along with some severe weather, so for you in the path of storms, keep a weather eye out.

We're McDonalding it for breakfast this morning--nobody was in the mood to cook and we didn't go out for brunch since our house guest was here and wasn't interested in going out.  So planning a lazy day but will go out for dinner to celebrate my Aunt and Uncle's wedding anniversary tonight--they are both 87 but they still celebrate.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 31, 2014)

Another hot one in 'Bama today, but the good news is both The Crimson Tide and the War Eagles won their season openers, so the Alabama vs Auburn wars at Doc's were pretty subdued. We swiched the bar over to cable from DirecTV. I Hate it for regular shows, but we get all the SEC games with the package where DTV was an additional $60/month. The cable bill will be about 1/3 of the DirecTV.


----------



## boedicca (Aug 31, 2014)

Sherry said:


> One time I saw this cute gourmet cheese sampler in the deli section of the grocery store. I was so excited to try them. Almost every one of them made me gag.



Phear the Camembert!


----------



## boedicca (Aug 31, 2014)

Well, the clean up from last night is done.  The ribs were all scarfed except for four little pieces.  And the parentals took home the remaining Swedish Meatballs.

I am totally fooded out, and ready for a quiet day.  We were going to go to the Sausalito Arts Festival - but will do that tomorrow instead.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 31, 2014)

Mimosas for everyone.


----------



## Swagger (Aug 31, 2014)

@Sherry @boedicca 

If you want 'strong' cheese, try Époisses de Bourgogne. It's so strong that it's banned from French public transport.

My favourites are Normandy Camembert and and Dolcelatte.


----------



## boedicca (Aug 31, 2014)

Swagger said:


> @Sherry @boedicca
> 
> If you want 'strong' cheese, try Époisses de Bourgogne. It's so strong that it's banned from French public transport.
> 
> My favourites are Normandy Camembert and and Dolcelatte.



I absolutely loathe Camembert, but haven't tried Dolcelatte.  Will try it if I come across it.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 31, 2014)

Hope everyone is having a relaxing holiday weekend.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 31, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Hope everyone is having a relaxing holiday weekend.



Eww.
This is when AdBlock Plus Block Image comes in all handy.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Noomi (Aug 31, 2014)

Afternoon all, and how dare you tempt with me cookies, Sherry!


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 1, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel,
Wellness for BBD,
007's Mom,
Stat's aunt, nephew, and his loved ones with shingles,
Pogo's aunt,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, and Becki.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 1, 2014)

Good morning, everyone. I wish you a good start into your week.

Last week, I had an immense amount of extra work which then culminated a compressed weekend with my daughter as I had important work on Saturday from 8 am to 8 pm.  So, I picked her up from her mother afterwards on Saturday evening.

Yesterday, I took her to a "Kletterpark" ("Climbing park") for a birthday party of one on her friends, who just turned 8. As is German tradition, kids up to sixteen generally have as many kids at the party (including the birthday child) as the number of years, so 7 girls and 1 boy were there to do the climbing parcourse. There is a 2-part parcourse for kids, and a huge parcourse for adults plus one long aerial ropeway.  When we got there, the one parent who was going to do the parcourse with the kids decided not to, and so I did the course with the kids, for about 2.5 hours. Right in the middle, it began to rain like crazy but, being in a forest, we got wet but not totally drenched. This also means that I was too busy doing the parcourse to film anything, but here's a good youtube film of the children's parcourse:


(that is EXACTLY the parcourse we did)

Also, this for the adults:



(3:07)





And, the long aerial rope "Seilbahn" (450 meters long).


----------



## Noomi (Sep 1, 2014)

That is so cool Stat!


----------



## Noomi (Sep 1, 2014)

Getting a website started is so damned hard. My friend got a website for her blog for $20 a month. I bought a domain for the same price, through the same website, but I also have to pay for web hosting as well. 
I don't understand why it worked so easily for her and I am having so much trouble with it.


----------



## R.D. (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 1, 2014)

Good morning all.  Happy Labor Day and hope everybody has something good planned for the last holiday of summer.  Stat, that par course stuff is amazing.  And wonderful.  Hope Noomi's new website works out--I presume that is an Australian thing, but I know from the experience of others, it is not an easy task to get one up and running and an even more difficult task to make it really successful.

The anniversary dinner with my aunt and uncle went well last night, our house guest has departed, and Hombre and I plan to pretty much kick back and make today an un-labor day.

And for now....more coffee....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 1, 2014)

Major world event happening, worth noting in the CS, I am not posting it for political purposes:

MASSIVE TECHTONIC SHIFT IN GERMAN FOREIGN POLITICS US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

This is pretty heavy stuff. I am only posting the thread here to make sure that people get access to the information.

Hope you all don't mind me posting it here, today.

-Stat


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 1, 2014)

Noomi said:


> That is so cool Stat!




Thanks, Noomi.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 1, 2014)

On this day in history, September 1, in

1914 – The last known passenger pigeon, a female named Martha, died in captivity in the Cincinnati Zoo.  That was exactly 100 years ago but was significant because there were once billions of these iconic birds in the mid 19th century and all were hunted into extinction in less than 100 years.  But Martha's demise provided the catalyst to mobilize efforts so that we did not do the same to other species we were putting into danger.






1975 - The last episode of "Gunsmoke" aired on CBS after an impressive 20-year run making it television's longest running prime time drama. Nominated for 4 Golden Globes and 20 other nominations, it boasted 14 wins in various categories with all the primary actors nominated for best actor or best supporting actor in a TV series.

Many of you aren't old enough to remember Sheriff Matt Dillon (James Arness), Miss Kitty (Amanda Blake), Doc Adams (Milburn Stone), Chester (Dennis Weaver) and Festus (Ken Curtis)  or the Long Branch Saloon that was the center of action in old Dodge City, Kansas.  Or that a little known actor by the name of Burt Reynolds was added as Quint the blacksmith in 1962.  Only James Arness and Milburn Stone played their roles for the entire 20 years.  Orginally aired on Saturday nights the series was almost cancelled in 1967 due to low ratings, but the producers moved it to Monday nights that year and it was immediately back in the top 10 of Nielsen ratings.

A bit of trivia re the show:  Denver Pyle was originally slated to play Matt Dillon, but a last minute conflict resulted in James Arness receiving the role.  And the rest, as they say, is history.


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 1, 2014)

totally lost here.  I really hate the new format, may end up leaving.  How's everybody else doing with it?


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 1, 2014)

Swagger said:


> @Sherry @boedicca
> 
> If you want 'strong' cheese, try Époisses de Bourgogne. It's so strong that it's banned from French public transport.
> 
> My favourites are Normandy Camembert and and Dolcelatte.


If you want really strong cheese I'll clean out between my toes........


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 1, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> totally lost here.  I really hate the new format, may end up leaving.  How's everybody else doing with it?


Had the same reaction initially but gave myself some time to get used to it.  It's okay now.


----------



## Spoonman (Sep 1, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> totally lost here.  I really hate the new format, may end up leaving.  How's everybody else doing with it?


I preferred the old, but this is doable


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 1, 2014)

Pogo said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Hope everyone is having a relaxing holiday weekend.
> ...


  I love it... 

I'll be going into work today but most tourists and those who have vacationed here all summer, will be packing up and heading back to their routines. I will miss them, all. Such fun people in happy moods when vacationing and shopping in galleries, close to, or on the beach. September and October are good months for older tourists though, as that is when they, with huge RVs towing little cars, come to the coast. They wait for the summer season to be over and families heading back to their home states, kids in school and low traffic on the twisting, hilly, narrow little coast highway, to travel. The many moods of the sea on one side and the coast range on the other. Splendiferous. 

Then.....when October is over, the highway is just waiting for the locals to get back on and ride with freedom, free and easy. Can't wait. 

Tourism in the cleanest industry. Five to seven months a year, people from all over the world and U.S. visit, drop their dollars, take home some fabulous memories and things, then leave the beauty of the vast, lush, rich, scenic land, known as the Oregon Coast, to the residents.


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 1, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > totally lost here.  I really hate the new format, may end up leaving.  How's everybody else doing with it?
> ...


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 1, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> totally lost here.  I really hate the new format, may end up leaving.  How's everybody else doing with it?




Like Spoonman, I also prefer the old format, but this one is workable.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 1, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, everyone. I wish you a good start into your week.
> 
> Last week, I had an immense amount of extra work which then culminated a compressed weekend with my daughter as I had important work on Saturday from 8 am to 8 pm.  So, I picked her up from her mother afterwards on Saturday evening.
> 
> ...


How innovative, kids get out of doors exercise and learn valuable lessons.  
Back here in the states the aerial rope is called a zipline.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 1, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, everyone. I wish you a good start into your week.
> ...


#

Thanks, I really didn't know that term.

I German is it called a "Seilbahn".

Seil = rope
Bahn = track (like, a train track)


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 1, 2014)

I have a bunch of Zeltbahns........


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 1, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > totally lost here.  I really hate the new format, may end up leaving.  How's everybody else doing with it?
> ...


I like the old better but I'm getting used to this one some stuff I like some I don't.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 1, 2014)

I have 2 or 3 WWII German zeltbahns (reproduction) and a bunch of "liberated" French zeltbahns I made into a zelt mansion (Command zelt).

The big one on the left is mine.






Here's the interior view


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 1, 2014)

For those who don't know what a zeltbahn is, if you look at the interior picture of the zelt (tent) you will see triangular sections, each one of these is a zeltbahn (loosely translated = way to a tent).  Each soldaten (soldier) carried one, it served as a rain poncho and when 4 were put together it became a tent.  Three soldiers would sleep in it while one was on guard.  
Here's a German zeltbahn:





And the typical 4 man zelt


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 1, 2014)

A brief good morning to all of you.

Off to our gold mine in NV for a few hours.  It's a casino.

Enjoy the day while remembing the working backs of America made it possible.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 1, 2014)

Good Morning!


----------



## alan1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Well, I just got back from the hospital.
I was visiting the maternity ward and watching women in labor as per Labor Day tradition dictates.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 1, 2014)

After a short and easy day at work, going to head over to my mom's soon for some mouthwatering ribs.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 1, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> totally lost here.  I really hate the new format, may end up leaving.  How's everybody else doing with it?


Has some nice features and some that suck. There is a learning curve for us un-techie types but it does become tolerable with practice--we can all help with the stuff that works a little differently and isn't intuitive so don't hesitate to ask.  Day by day it is getting a bit easier to use.


----------



## Spoonman (Sep 1, 2014)

spent the day reroofing the shed.  note the osha approved scaffolding I utilize.






also spent the weekend moving and stacking firewood.  i'll finish up the day doing more of that.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sherry said:


> After a short and easy day at work, going to head over to my mom's soon for some mouthwatering ribs.


Just had home made burgers with fries (baked) and yes I had ketchup and mayo on my burger........


----------



## Big Black Dog (Sep 1, 2014)

Some Labor Day this turned out to be.  I waited all day for Mrs. BBD to go into labor and now I find out she isn't even prego...  ***  tosses hands up in the air ***


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 1, 2014)

Missed mowing three yards on my list, but the rest was completed.  Have to get up early tomorrow so I can take three five cubic yard loads of brush to the city drop off yard.  Then get ready for work.  Good night.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Sep 1, 2014)

Well, tomorrow morning, early, I will take the doggies to my buddy the vet for boarding.  On the way home I will stop by the bank and get a little traveling around money and then come home, hop into the RV, and be on the way.  First stop will be Gettysburg, PA, and then on to Hershey, PA.  From there, will head north into New York enroute to New Hampshire and Vermont.  From there I just don't know.  Most likely Maine and then down the coast until just north of NYC and turn west headed for home.  Everybody have a good time while I'm away and I'll check in now and then if time allows.  Talk to you later on...


----------



## Big Black Dog (Sep 1, 2014)

Note to Foxy...  If I'm well enough to go on vacation, I'm well enough to come off of the concerns list.  I'm all cured.  Please remove me.  Don't want people praying for me until something else comes up!  Well, never mind...  Tossing my name up to the Good Lord is never a bad idea.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 1, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Well, tomorrow morning, early, I will take the doggies to my buddy the vet for boarding.  On the way home I will stop by the bank and get a little traveling around money and then come home, hop into the RV, and be on the way.  First stop will be Gettysburg, PA, and then on to Hershey, PA.  From there, will head north into New York enroute to New Hampshire and Vermont.  From there I just don't know.  Most likely Maine and then down the coast until just north of NYC and turn west headed for home.  Everybody have a good time while I'm away and I'll check in now and then if time allows.  Talk to you later on...



Jealous, BBD!  Have a great, safe and memorable trip.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 1, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Happy Saturday


That is so neat.....


----------



## Noomi (Sep 2, 2014)

Happy Labor Day, folks. Its not a holiday over here so I had to work.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 2, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Note to Foxy...  If I'm well enough to go on vacation, I'm well enough to come off of the concerns list.  I'm all cured.  Please remove me.  Don't want people praying for me until something else comes up!  Well, never mind...  Tossing my name up to the Good Lord is never a bad idea.



Oh darn BBD.  I did take you off the list after you advised that you're all well, but failed to delete it from my master list.  So sorry.  You got several unnecessary prayers and positive vibes.  But I bet the good Lord will just bank them until they're needed.  I like to look at it that way anyway.   I am so glad you're feeling good though.  Considering that some people fight that horrible bug for years. . . .

I might send a little prayer for safe travels and a wonderful trip for you and Mrs. BBD too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 2, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel,
007's Mom,
Stat's aunt, nephew, and his loved ones with shingles,
Pogo's aunt,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, and Becki.





P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 2, 2014)

Good morning, everyone. I wish you a good start into your respective Tuesdays.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 2, 2014)

Heard tonight that there is a Seminar with our karate club founder in October. Its a three hour class AND you have the option of a dinner with Kancho afterward. If I can get someone to drive me, I could go to the dinner with them, otherwise I will have to do the class only and I would like to meet other higher grades like Shihan who may be there, too.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 2, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Heard tonight that there is a Seminar with our karate club founder in October. Its a three hour class AND you have the option of a dinner with Kancho afterward. If I can get someone to drive me, I could go to the dinner with them, otherwise I will have to do the class only and I would like to meet other higher grades like Shihan who may be there, too.




S'balshi, Noomi'san!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Sep 2, 2014)

Sherry said:


> After a short and easy day at work, going to head over to my mom's soon for some mouthwatering ribs.



Your mom makes awesome ribs!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Sep 2, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Well, tomorrow morning, early, I will take the doggies to my buddy the vet for boarding.  On the way home I will stop by the bank and get a little traveling around money and then come home, hop into the RV, and be on the way.  First stop will be Gettysburg, PA, and then on to Hershey, PA.  From there, will head north into New York enroute to New Hampshire and Vermont.  From there I just don't know.  Most likely Maine and then down the coast until just north of NYC and turn west headed for home.  Everybody have a good time while I'm away and I'll check in now and then if time allows.  Talk to you later on...



Have a safe and enjoyable trip, BBD.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## saveliberty (Sep 2, 2014)

Safe travels and cheaper gas for BBD!

Been thinking about the board changes.  It is the people that make the board, not a format.  It wouldn't be USMB if some of you choose to leave. Try to hang in there.  For those that do, we will probably have some new friends as others who actually like this format, that is used elsewhere, find us.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 2, 2014)

The Board is the aggregate of the posters, good and bad.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 2, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Safe travels and cheaper gas for BBD!
> 
> Been thinking about the board changes.  It is the people that make the board, not a format.  It wouldn't be USMB if some of you choose to leave. Try to hang in there.  For those that do, we will probably have some new friends as others who actually like this format, that is used elsewhere, find us.




I am going to give the board about one more month, but the attitude outside of the lounge has become very, very raw. Members have made death threats on other members. The level of personal attacks has skyrocketed and a startling lack of the most basic of human decency is showing in many members.* It is very, very ugly*, and frankly, I have more important things to do in life. So, if the board stays this ugly, I'll be gone.

When a member writes THREE TIMES in a row on a thread that two other members should go kill themselves, and that member, after having been reported, is not banned, then something is seriously wrong with USMB. Seriously. That happened yesterday and the offender is here today, posting away.

That is just plain old batshit crazy. And an excellent way to completely destroy an online forum like this one.


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 2, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > totally lost here.  I really hate the new format, may end up leaving.  How's everybody else doing with it?
> ...


_
Dr_. _Seuss_ — '_Don't cry because it's over_, _smile because it happened_.'


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 2, 2014)

A cool head and a finger that stays away from the disagree button can go a long way.  It starts with each of us being nicer out on the board.  Everyone has a choice.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 2, 2014)

I was gone for a long time, because it was worse than now.  My prior post was not directed at anyone.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 2, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...




The very fact that you addressed me in this way right here in the coffee shop just proved my point. Raw, raw, raw.

Instead of approaching the idea, *you just attacked me*. I have never done that to you here nor would I. I personally don't give a fuck whether you think my posts are vulgar, but I challenge you to show even one posting of mine in USMB that is _pornographic_, for such postings are not allowed.  By doing what you did right here, right now, again, you proved my point. If you are referring to insults in the FZ, then, well. lol....

Think about it.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 2, 2014)

<sigh>

Anything I said sinking in folks?  The specific conversation above needs to be just that, in conversation, not the coffeee shop.  TIA


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 2, 2014)

Hey, it is already Tuesday!  We skipped Monday, put on your happy face!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 2, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Hey, it is already Tuesday!  We skipped Monday, put on your happy face!




lol....


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 2, 2014)

That's about as close to wearing a blue helmet with UN written on it I want to come.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 2, 2014)

No need. I'm cool with it all. I just committed a sin. I forgot that Righties are allowed to let off steam in the CS, but Lefties aren't.

Dumb me.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 2, 2014)

So, wishing you all a fun day.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 2, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> A cool head and a finger that stays away from the disagree button can go a long way.  It starts with each of us being nicer out on the board.  Everyone has a choice.



Alas, people are using the 'disagree' button as neg rep as I feared they would.  The ugly red X of course is interpreted that way, and we already have the hateful types following people around 'disagreeing' with anything they post even if it is something as innocuous as 'good morning'.  I confess I do not understand that mentality or behavior and apologize if it is too controversial for the Coffee Shop.  I begged admin not to offer that option because I knew it would be abused, but oh well.   I just want it on the record that I would hope our Coffee Shoppers would not be guilty of that kind of behavior at least in here, hopefully out there too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 2, 2014)

*AND. . . .AHEM!!!!!!!






Anybody squabbling in the Coffee Shop, cut it out!!!  Friends and family will fuss and feud now and then, but I give ya'll fair warning.  If you keep it up, I'll make you sit in the corner and hug until you straighten up.  That is a formidable weapon and I'm not afraid to use it.*


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 2, 2014)

R.D. said:


> You're vulgar and pornographic posts are better?



Any posts that threaten death or encourage suicide, R. D., are verily yes, worse.


----------



## kaz (Sep 2, 2014)

Good morning everyone!  It was nice.  For those of you who didn't see my Thursday post, I was in Boston over the weekend for my wife's nephew's wedding.

It was at the MIT Chapel.  They met at MIT where they both went to school.  Now they are both at Rutgers working on their graduate work.  He's getting a PhD in math, she's in law school.  People came from all over the country and internationally to attend.  It wasn't that large a ceremony, just people from all over.  Neither of them have family actually in Boston.  There were quite a few of some of their MIT friends, especially at the reception.  Anyway, after the ceremony, they took us by limo to the reception, the State Room in central Boston.  

Boston Wedding Receptions Meetings Fundraising Event Venue

The bar was well stocked.  I had Tangueray martinis and Cabernet.  They also hired professional wedding planners for events at the reception.   The view if you click on the link as you can see is spectacular.   Now I know what you get for an $80K wedding.  It was great, but that's a lot of money to me.  Wow.  Her parents paid for it and they can afford it, so I see why they did it.  But wow, you spend it and after a weekend it's gone, snap, $80K.

Anyway, I didn't live in Boston, but I worked there a couple years.  So it was great to be back for a few days, walked all over downtown.  Hope everyone else had a great weekend.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 2, 2014)

R.D. said:


> I asked you a question based on you're stated observations on what's you find ugly here at USMB
> 
> If you feel attacked that's a personal issue



R.D., your attack was couched in a question.

R. D. up and take responsibility.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 2, 2014)

My kid's wedding reception over the weekend was in the father-in-law's airplane hanger.  Great view of the cows that came up to see what was going on.  Great pig roast and other good food.  Might have broke $4,000.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 2, 2014)

Kaz, that's a great weekend, and hope all goes well with the newly weds.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 2, 2014)

Really?  Enter Coffee Shop, drop armor and weapons, think, post.  It has worked for a long time.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 2, 2014)

Enough of the bickering.  Go to the flame zone and bash away...*.but not here.  *



*



*


----------



## R.D. (Sep 2, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> <sigh>
> 
> Anything I said sinking in folks?  The specific conversation above needs to be just that, in conversation, not the coffeee shop.  TIA


Yes and I apologize for my part in it and deleted my posts


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 2, 2014)

Food fights are much more fun, especially if there's unisex showers........


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 2, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Food fights are much more fun, especially if there's unisex showers........




Ahh, you were thinking about the whipped cream, what?!?!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 2, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> *AND. . . .AHEM!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Funny, I always imagine you younger than that, foxy....


----------



## Pogo (Sep 2, 2014)

Damn.  I miss all the fun.  
And I have all this food to throw in my compost bin.  Gonna go to waste now.

It feels to me in general that the site is building up a higher tension level than we're used to.  Some of us predicted that would happen with this new system but perhaps analysis of that while it's of interest to all, properly belongs in Announcement and Feedback.  At least the details thereof.

All over New Orleans, shops feature some piece of folk art from a guy named Doctor Bob.  They're all dressed differently but they all carry the same messsage.  Looks like this:




​

'Nother hot sunny day here.  Gonna chew on some more trees.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 2, 2014)

Enjoy your trees.  lol.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 2, 2014)

R.D. said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > <sigh>
> ...



((Hugs))  Which is why I love you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > *AND. . . .AHEM!!!!!!!
> ...



LOL I wish.  Very diplomatic though.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Enjoy your trees.  lol.



Whattaya mean, "make like a tree and leave"?  Hmph.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 2, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Enjoy your trees.  lol.
> ...




No, I mean:

"Enjoy your trees"



Hope I translated that well enough for you.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 2, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




I do try my very best. Especially with nice ladies.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 2, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Damn.  I miss all the fun.
> And I have all this food to throw in my compost bin.  Gonna go to waste now.
> 
> It feels to me in general that the site is building up a higher tension level than we're used to.  Some of us predicted that would happen with this new system but perhaps analysis of that while it's of interest to all, properly belongs in Announcement and Feedback.  At least the details thereof.
> ...


Euell?


----------



## Pogo (Sep 2, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Damn.  I miss all the fun.
> ...



Yes, I'll.  

Needed a metaphor for "chainsaw".  Something with more teeth.
By gum.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 2, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Beaver......


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 2, 2014)

Hmmm, a chainsaw. That could be helpful in the thicket of USMB....


:grin:


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 2, 2014)

Wow Kaz.  $80k????   I cannot in my wildest dreams imagine having that kind of money to spend on anything that is enjoyed for a day and then it's over with and done.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 2, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



That's a big ten four.  Send 'er to my door. Always room for more.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 2, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Wow Kaz.  $80k????   I cannot in my wildest dreams imagine having that kind of money to spend on anything that is enjoyed for a day and then it's over with and done.


 
That is why you hire a photographer.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 2, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Wow Kaz.  $80k????   I cannot in my wildest dreams imagine having that kind of money to spend on anything that is enjoyed for a day and then it's over with and done.
> ...



Sorry but before I would spend that kind of money, even if I had it, cell phone snap shots would work just fine.


----------



## kaz (Sep 2, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Wow Kaz.  $80k????   I cannot in my wildest dreams imagine having that kind of money to spend on anything that is enjoyed for a day and then it's over with and done.



I could pay it if I had to, but I don't see how it's worth that much money for one weekend.  It was fun, but I bet saveliberty's $4K one was just as much fun.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 2, 2014)

Wow, it's been a long time since I've seen 2 pages of posts in the coffee shop, and the day is still young...too bad it involved some unnecessary drama. Foxy, you were spot on about how this new rating system would play out...I really didn't expect to be so bad. The CS has always been a retreat from the nonsense on the rest of the board, and it had better stay that way or I won't have any reason to hang out here with you guys. TIA for knocking the shit off.


----------



## kaz (Sep 2, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Wow Kaz.  $80k????   I cannot in my wildest dreams imagine having that kind of money to spend on anything that is enjoyed for a day and then it's over with and done.
> ...



That was one thing I found pretty annoying.  Usually, the photographers have their time for everyone to pose, then they try to blend in.  There was a crew of about 4 taking pictures and they were really obnoxious through the whole thing going into the center of the action and being a constant obstacle..  It seemed like the priority was the photographs of the event over the event.  Maybe I'd feel that way too if I dropped the $80K, damn it, I want great pictures of it!!!!


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 2, 2014)

It would have been better if someone had invited me to the Sunday gift opening party.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 2, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Wow, it's been a long time since I've seen 2 pages of posts in the coffee shop, and the day is still young...too bad it involved some unnecessary drama. Foxy, you were spot on about how this new rating system would play out...I really didn't expect to be so bad. The CS has always been a retreat from the nonsense on the rest of the board, and it had better stay that way or I won't have any reason to hang out here with you guys. TIA for knocking the shit off.


I just PMed CK to treat "disagree" the same as negs were considered on the old forum in the CS considering at least one poster came in the CS to specifically red x two posters for no valid reason.  Hopefully he'll make a favorable ruling.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 2, 2014)

kaz said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Wow Kaz.  $80k????   I cannot in my wildest dreams imagine having that kind of money to spend on anything that is enjoyed for a day and then it's over with and done.
> ...



Neither Hombre or I or our parents had any money when we got married.  I did have a church wedding with flowers, music, vocalist, and a reception afterward at my great aunt's house--no wedding dress as there was not money for that but I didn't care at all--and I think the whole thing cost maybe $50 by the time we gave an honorarium to the preacher.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 2, 2014)

*And for today's history lesson:*

On this day in history, September 2, 1969 America's first automatic teller machine (ATM) was opened for business at Chemical Bank in Rockville Center, NY.  and the banking system has never been the same since.  Slow to catch on at first, by the 1980's the machines had replaced the need for bank tellers to receive deposits, cash checks, or transfer money between accounts.  They have expanded into hospitals and gas stations and convenience stores and cruise ships and malls and shopping centers and are as indispensable to most people as cell phones and e-mail.  Even the banks have ATM machines outside so you don't have to go inside to do a banking transaction.

Coupled with on line banking, direct deposit, automatic bill pay, and debit machines everywhere, many of us rarely go into a bank anymore and may go weeks or months without ever writing a check.  It is inevitable that we are moving toward being an entirely cashless society.  (No, I don't mean broke though there is that too.  )

The younger generation can't remember a time when we didn't have these machines.  But I bet some of us are old enough to remember the real fear and trepidation we felt when we first stuck our ATM card into one of the machines to make a cash withdrawal, and even more so the first time we put our pay check into the envelope and stuck it into the machine as a deposit.  It did take some emotional adjustment to learn to trust them.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 2, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Initially the wife and I had a civil service at the courthouse, years later we had a Civil War wedding at a living history with a real preacher who had a Civ War reenactors ministry.  Someone gave us $75 as a "wedding gift", we gave it to the Preacher.  Other than that, and what we had already invested in our Civil War period clothing, it cost almost nothing.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 2, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> *And for today's history lesson:*
> 
> On this day in history, September 2, 1969 America's first automatic teller machine (ATM) was opened for business at Chemical Bank in Rockville Center, NY.  and the banking system has never been the same since.  Slow to catch on at first, by the 1980's the machines had replaced the need for bank tellers to receive deposits, cash checks, or transfer money between accounts.  They have expanded into hospitals and gas stations and convenience stores and cruise ships and malls and shopping centers and are as indispensable to most people as cell phones and e-mail.  Even the banks have ATM machines outside so you don't have to go inside to do a banking transaction.
> 
> ...



When my son was about 6, he's soon to be 16, he said that when he grew up he was going to live in a house on the beach with his dog. I asked him where he was going to get the money for a beach house, and he looked at me like "duh", and said, "From the ATM."  It's the modern day version of kids thinking that money grows on trees.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 2, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



My sister was raised Methodist and my brother-in-law was raised Catholic and neither set of parents approved of the 'mixed religion'.   They met in college and prior to graduation, they eloped and got married by a Justice of the Peace.  Later, unbeknownst to his parents, they got married again in the Methodist Church we grew up in in southeast New Mexico, but it was a simple little ceremony.  My mom made my sister's wedding dress and they used flowers from the neighbor's garden.  (With permission.)  Homemade food for the reception.

And then later, unbeknownst to our parents, my sister wore that same wedding dress at a small Roman Catholic ceremony in Raton NM where his parent's lived.  They were stuck with three wedding anniversary dates but everybody was happy.  All three weddings together cost less than $100.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 2, 2014)

Not going to hold my breath on on the disagree issue.  It will stay in place until they realize disagree runs off a few noobs.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 2, 2014)

Good afternoon all, it has turned out to be a very warm day.  But the nights are cool!


----------



## R.D. (Sep 2, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


That sounds fun

My son set a wedding date for Oct 10 this year.   We're Catholic and she is Jewish so it will be a non domination small wedding for about 5K.  They don't want a honeymoon as a gift so we will pick up half the tab along with her parents who are not able to pay for a large ceremony    We will still send them on a small honeymoon....newly weds deserve a nice trip


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 2, 2014)

Stamps on the invitations was more than $100.  Neat stories associated with the less expensive weddings don't you think?


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 2, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Not going to hold my breath on on the disagree issue.  It will stay in place until they realize disagree runs off a few noobs.


CK got back to me.  Says treating the disagree like negs in the Lounge (CS) is a good idea, keep this a nasty free zone.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 2, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Not going to hold my breath on on the disagree issue.  It will stay in place until they realize disagree runs off a few noobs.
> ...



I wish somebody had enough persuasive ability to convince admin that the red X should just be eliminated everywhere.  I do think it is contributing to the board being way more uncivil, most especially since it is unlimited, but I have been wrong in the past and I could be wrong now.  But thanks for doing that.  At least it might help keep the CS the place it was intended to be.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Stat, you know that Pogo talks in Pogo-talk......you have to ponder it.....


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 2, 2014)

kaz said:


> Good morning everyone!  It was nice.  For those of you who didn't see my Thursday post, I was in Boston over the weekend for my wife's nephew's wedding.
> 
> It was at the MIT Chapel.  They met at MIT where they both went to school.  Now they are both at Rutgers working on their graduate work.  He's getting a PhD in math, she's in law school.  People came from all over the country and internationally to attend.  It wasn't that large a ceremony, just people from all over.  Neither of them have family actually in Boston.  There were quite a few of some of their MIT friends, especially at the reception.  Anyway, after the ceremony, they took us by limo to the reception, the State Room in central Boston.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I can't see blowing an entire years salary on just a wedding.  But it looked pretty awesome.

BTW.....waving as I pass through..........


----------



## Mertex (Sep 2, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Wow, it's been a long time since I've seen 2 pages of posts in the coffee shop, and the day is still young...too bad it involved some unnecessary drama. Foxy, you were spot on about how this new rating system would play out...I really didn't expect to be so bad. The CS has always been a retreat from the nonsense on the rest of the board, and it had better stay that way or I won't have any reason to hang out here with you guys. TIA for knocking the shit off.




I think all USMB has to do is disable the dislike function and everything will be cool.  Those that dislike a post should be able to say so, that's so much better than just hitting the dislike button like a child.  If I don't like a particular post I'm not going to "agree" or "like" but hitting the "dislike" seems childish.  I've done it to those who have done it to me, but then I decided it's not worth the trouble....let them act like idiots, why lower myself to their level.

You're right,  the CS is above the nonsense from the rest of the board, until someone decides they just can't help themselves and they have to post some antagonist political comment.  That's what happened in the Tavern, and why it finally went down the drain.  I like the Coffee Shop much better, and since we can drink hard liquor in here, I like it even more............


----------



## Sherry (Sep 2, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, it's been a long time since I've seen 2 pages of posts in the coffee shop, and the day is still young...too bad it involved some unnecessary drama. Foxy, you were spot on about how this new rating system would play out...I really didn't expect to be so bad. The CS has always been a retreat from the nonsense on the rest of the board, and it had better stay that way or I won't have any reason to hang out here with you guys. TIA for knocking the shit off.
> ...



Oh Mertex, you're my kind of girl.


----------



## kaz (Sep 2, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Wow, it's been a long time since I've seen 2 pages of posts in the coffee shop, and the day is still young...too bad it involved some unnecessary drama. Foxy, you were spot on about how this new rating system would play out...I really didn't expect to be so bad. The CS has always been a retreat from the nonsense on the rest of the board, and it had better stay that way or I won't have any reason to hang out here with you guys. TIA for knocking the shit off.





Foxfyre said:


> *And for today's history lesson:*
> 
> On this day in history, September 2, 1969 America's first automatic teller machine (ATM) was opened for business at Chemical Bank in Rockville Center, NY.  and the banking system has never been the same since.  Slow to catch on at first, by the 1980's the machines had replaced the need for bank tellers to receive deposits, cash checks, or transfer money between accounts.  They have expanded into hospitals and gas stations and convenience stores and cruise ships and malls and shopping centers and are as indispensable to most people as cell phones and e-mail.  Even the banks have ATM machines outside so you don't have to go inside to do a banking transaction.
> 
> ...




Wow, given my wedding story, this is an appropriate invention for today!  Let's see, $500 a trip, $80K, that's 160 trips!


----------



## kaz (Sep 2, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I agree, people are clearly using it as negative rep in their mind.  At first, I only x'd people back who x'd me.  But there are so many now using it clearly as negative rep, they go down the page and disagree with every post I wrote on the page.  That clearly isn't what it's supposed to mean.  So now, I just ignore it. Then again, I almost never gave negative rep either.

I agree with Linus on that...

Linus (Peanuts): I don't like to face problems head on. I think the best way to solve problems is to avoid them. This is a distinct philosophy of mine. No problem can be so complicated that it can't be run away from!


----------



## kaz (Sep 2, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Not going to hold my breath on on the disagree issue.  It will stay in place until they realize disagree runs off a few noobs.
> ...



That seems like a complete double standard since in the other forums the PTB's are insisting disagreeing isn't negative rep.  So why are they agreeing that it is now when they are insisting it isn't?  Clearly if that's the case, than as someone pointed out, might have been you, they should apply the old rules, like about not doing it twice in 48 hours.

I really don't care though, just pontificating.  I'm ignoring disagrees now.  You know my philosophy on that.  Actually, I consider disagree positive since they are saying they cared about my post...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 2, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Those redexes had nothing to do with R.D.'s behaviour today.

*I just want to be very, very clear about this, Foxfyre.* I posted here this morning (east coast time) about how raw things have gotten in USMB. I am not the first person to do this here.

Spoonman has noted it, 007 noted it, SaveLiberty has noted it, you have noted it, just to mention four members.  I stated very specifically some things that are happening outside of the lounge, where certain members are making death threats - and/or simply wishing for the death of posters on this board. To me, this is totally, and I mean, totally unacceptable. As a matter of fact, one member put out a thread  about 5 or 6 hours ago advocating *euthanizing* all Democrats.

Is there anyone here who thinks that making death threats in USMB is a good idea or even half-way in the zone of basic human decency?

As a result of my posting, R.D. decided to attack *me* quite directly, something I have never done to a member in the CS, ever. I decided to let R.D. know that I thought that is pure bullshit. Because it was pure bullshit.

Spoonman can write that things are getting rough and R.D. doesn't attack him.

007 can write that things are getting rough and R.D. doesn't attack him.

SaveLiberty can write that things are getting rough and R.D. doesn't attack him.

You write that things are getting rough and R.D. doesn't attack you.

But as I essentially issued the same sentiments, R.D. attacked me and she also blatantly *lied* and said that my postings are pornographic. This is patently untrue.

Interesting to note is that the four of you are Righties and I am a Leftie.

I just find it totally informative and yet sad that Righties can let off steam here, but if a Leftie like me does it, all of a sudden, all hell breaks loose. So much for the idea that all members are treated here equally. *They are not. *And R.D. did not apologize to me. Instead, she apologized for her part in it all, whatever in the hell that is supposed to mean. R.D., you should be ashamed of yourself right down to your shoes for what you did and for the cowardly, half-assed apology.

What I have learned today is that Lefties really aren't as welcome here in the CS as they think. We are tolerated, but really welcome we are not. What a shame.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 2, 2014)

I suggested a daily limit on disagrees a couple of days ago, no reply and no change.  Things progress in stages around here.  First, no disagrees in the CS, then a limit because it discourages noobs from posting on USMB.  We just have to roll with it until then.


----------



## kaz (Sep 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> What I have learned today is that Lefties really aren't as welcome here in the CS as they think. We are tolerated, but really welcome we are not. What a shame.



I for one appreciate the explanation because I had no idea what was going on and wondered what the heck happened reading all the comments.  With what you said, I went back and read the main posts knowing now what I am looking for, I believe your description of what happened is accurate based on what I saw, though in fairness to anyone else, I didn't read every post.

However, I don't see the evidence for your statement "leftist aren't as welcome here in the CS as they think."  It seems like you are contradicting it yourself as you only mentioned one poster and no one else joining in on their side.  Seems none of the rest of us non-lefties either supported or participated in that.  We also didn't join in the other way as we are in the coffee shop and that wouldn't have been appropriate either.  It's a matter for the mods when people break the rules, our joining in either side is still joining in.  Did I miss something?

There are several other lefties in the CS, I don't see in general you or any of them getting a bad shake.  If I'm wrong in that, tell me, I'd like to know.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 2, 2014)

Stat, you are making generalizations based on a single poster.  No one expects you to have to defend yourself in the CS.  R.D. gets it too, that is why the posts were deleted.  Hope you can see that and accept your lifetime fate as a CS member.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 2, 2014)

No.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 2, 2014)

Well that makes my day less happy.


----------



## kaz (Sep 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> No.



So what are you looking for exactly?  Was it one poster or more?  I already asked you that.

Factually BTW, I have replied to your posts and repped you in the CS and have never gotten a reply from you once.  I have had regular and nothing but positive discussions with posters like Jake, Pogo and Mertex in the CS that I rarely agree with in other forums.


----------



## Spoonman (Sep 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Safe travels and cheaper gas for BBD!
> ...


Kind of saw that coming


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 2, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...




Yes, you did, and I echoed your sentiments.


----------



## Spoonman (Sep 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Actually I'm left handed


----------



## kaz (Sep 2, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > if a Leftie like me does it, all of a sudden, all hell breaks loose
> ...



Wow, how can you tell?  Honestly, you all look the same to me.  I'm a bit embarrassed, when I used left handed spoons, they must have just been appalled by my ignorance.  They seem to work the same though.  This is very confusing.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Sep 2, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...





Our wedding was Christmas Eve so it coincided with the in-laws annual Christmas Eve party. Probably spent the most on the 3 cabs to and from the ceremony itself which was just immediate family and best man and maid of honor as I recall.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 2, 2014)

Okay, it's been one of those days, hot, no one is cooperating with my impatience........  etc.  Seems to be happening to many here today.......

Stat, I think you're being a little oversensitive, while we all have had minor disagreements and a few full blown spats from time to time in the CS we've managed to make it work.  As for what happens on the open board..... hell, it's election season.  Just wait for the insanity of 2016........
Oh and I advocate the euthanizing of the entire human race......  It'll solve all our problems and conflicts.......


----------



## Spoonman (Sep 2, 2014)

Just imagine what the boards will be like as the 
November elections draw near


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 2, 2014)

kaz said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


I'm amphibious.....  Wait.  That doesn't sound right.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Sep 2, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> *And for today's history lesson:*
> 
> On this day in history, September 2, 1969 America's first automatic teller machine (ATM) was opened for business at Chemical Bank in Rockville Center, NY.  and the banking system has never been the same since.  Slow to catch on at first, by the 1980's the machines had replaced the need for bank tellers to receive deposits, cash checks, or transfer money between accounts.  They have expanded into hospitals and gas stations and convenience stores and cruise ships and malls and shopping centers and are as indispensable to most people as cell phones and e-mail.  Even the banks have ATM machines outside so you don't have to go inside to do a banking transaction.
> 
> ...



Used to be that on payday there was always a line at the bank at lunch time trying to cash checks so that you could do the shopping on the way home. My own bank was one of the first to install an ATM and I can recall how nice it was to just walk past the line, stick in my card and walk out with my cash. It took all of 2 minutes as opposed to wasting my entire lunch hour.


----------



## kaz (Sep 2, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Oh and I advocate the euthanizing of the entire human race......  It'll solve all our problems and conflicts.......



Yes, we are not prejudice, we hate everyone equally regardless of whatever particular group they belong to!


----------



## Spoonman (Sep 2, 2014)

I think I'm going to go start a thread just so I can get the OP title next to my name


----------



## Derideo_Te (Sep 2, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Just imagine what the boards will be like as the
> November elections draw near



There will be cyber bloodshed out there. 

We will hunker down here in the CS until the screaming dies down. 

Then we will peer through the virtual smoke and dust and see who is left standing.


----------



## kaz (Sep 2, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> I think I'm going to go start a thread just so I can get the OP title next to my name



It's cool, isn't it?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 2, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Just imagine what the boards will be like as the
> ...


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 2, 2014)

IT appears that yet another star has been caught in that scandal of hacking the cloud that revealed A-list stars in the nude.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 2, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, it's been one of those days, hot, no one is cooperating with my impatience........  etc.  Seems to be happening to many here today.......
> 
> Stat, I think you're being a little oversensitive, while we all have had minor disagreements and a few full blown spats from time to time in the CS we've managed to make it work.  As for what happens on the open board..... hell, it's election season.  Just wait for the insanity of 2016........
> Oh and I advocate the euthanizing of the entire human race......  It'll solve all our problems and conflicts.......




It's simpler than that. My patience with trolls has run out.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 2, 2014)

If we have a mean-spirited soul act in such a manner in the Coffee Shop, my suggestion is to simply pay them no attention.

If such a person continues acting foul and or increases the behavior, I suggest each of us individual, on our own, notify Cereal Killer.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, it's been one of those days, hot, no one is cooperating with my impatience........  etc.  Seems to be happening to many here today.......
> ...


Honestly, you're taking this shit way too seriously.  Heck, it's only a messageboard.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 2, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> If we have a mean-spirited soul act in such a manner in the Coffee Shop, my suggestion is to simply pay them no attention.
> 
> If such a person continues acting foul and or increases the behavior, I suggest each of us individual, on our own, notify Cereal Killer.


I'll usually give them one friendly notice/reminder of the rules, if that doesn't work then I get the Mods involved.

(Now who's taking this shit too seriously....... )


----------



## Sherry (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 2, 2014)

I've asked once and I'll ask once again that ya'll make up or take your quarrels elsewhere.  I ask you to do that out of respect for those here that you do like. 

R.D. apologized to everybody for her remark on the open board and removed the offending remark.   And that should have ended it.  I ask now that no further remarks about it be made.  If you have a problem with anybody on the board, including me, about this please take it to PMs or the Flame Zone or whatever.

All of us have blown off steam in the Coffee Shop from time to time and there will always be a knee jerk negative reaction to something now and then, and we cannot expect everybody to like or enjoy every single thing that is going on in the Coffee Shop.  I have been reamed out by people for liking posts, for not liking posts, for saying something, for not saying something, for thinking something was funny, for not thinking something was funny, yadda yadda. 

A message board is not the place for easily offended people, not even here in the Coffee Shop.   And the reason it works is that most of the time we are able to put everything in perspective and realize that some things just aren't worth getting upset about.  Or for that matter upsetting anybody else.

So whatever part my mood has had in today's unpleasantries, I apologize.  I was mostly reacting to news that people are coming into the Coffee Shop to 'neg' people with red X's and that offended me a lot.  And I was very irritated that intentionally or unintentionally some seemed to be trying to make what should have been a quick skirmish into a big deal and poured gasoline on the fire.  But I'll take my lumps that I probably contributed to the mood and the problem.

But for now please, can't we just put the sand on it on and move on?  If we do not, we will lose the very special thing we have had here all these years.

Okay, that was a bit melodramatic, but you get my drift.  I am old and allowed to be eccentric.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Sep 2, 2014)

Been out of the loop lately. Went to the emergency room at the VA hospital in Fayetteville Friday evening. was told no doctor on duty until 8 Saturday morning. Got there at 8. doctor was at least 85. Gave me some prescriptions but the pharmacy was closed. What a nightmare.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 2, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Been out of the loop lately. Went to the emergency room at the VA hospital in Fayetteville Friday evening. was told no doctor on duty until 8 Saturday morning. Got there at 8. doctor was at least 85. Gave me some prescriptions but the pharmacy was closed. What a nightmare.



Wow Bloodrock.  What is ailing you if you can say?


----------



## Sherry (Sep 2, 2014)

Oh my, BR...I hope you're feeling better.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 2, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, it's been a long time since I've seen 2 pages of posts in the coffee shop, and the day is still young...too bad it involved some unnecessary drama. Foxy, you were spot on about how this new rating system would play out...I really didn't expect to be so bad. The CS has always been a retreat from the nonsense on the rest of the board, and it had better stay that way or I won't have any reason to hang out here with you guys. TIA for knocking the shit off.
> ...



I noticed that too --a poster who doesn't even participate here-- and made the same inquiry.  And I see those marks are now gone.


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 2, 2014)

Got word just this morning that our preservation commission is receiving a prestigious state-wide award for our efforts on a five year long project.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 2, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Got word just this morning that our preservation commission is receiving a prestigious state-wide award for our efforts on a five year long project.


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 2, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Got word just this morning that our preservation commission is receiving a prestigious state-wide award for our efforts on a five year long project.


I of course have taken this fortuitous news as an excuse to imbibe this evening...


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 2, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



Absolutely.  I'll even buy a round.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 2, 2014)

br, hope you are feeling better.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 2, 2014)

Paws in the air, like you just don't care!


----------



## Sherry (Sep 2, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Paws in the air, like you just don't care!


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 2, 2014)

Quick question, since everything is new here, are we on the same restroom cleaning schedule as the old CS?


----------



## kaz (Sep 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



That you have not responded to my reps, not responded when I responded to your posts, and walk through my responses in this discussion responding to everyone around me shows you do understand people taking their views from political forums and bringing it here.  I'm just saying.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Sep 2, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > Been out of the loop lately. Went to the emergency room at the VA hospital in Fayetteville Friday evening. was told no doctor on duty until 8 Saturday morning. Got there at 8. doctor was at least 85. Gave me some prescriptions but the pharmacy was closed. What a nightmare.
> ...



Prostate flare up. I'm fine now. Thanks for asking!


----------



## Mertex (Sep 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



I drive a Highlander......


----------



## Mertex (Sep 2, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...



Argh....I hear those pains are a bitch!  Hope it's not going to require major surgery or something....


----------



## Pogo (Sep 3, 2014)

Hobbes has figured out a way in and out of the house I don't know about.
Last night I found him out on the porch (I always bring him in my dark because of monster trees).  I thought maybe I must have left a door open.  Tonight, same thing again and he's sopping wet from the rain.

I suspect he must be going out one of the upstairs rooms, which means he has to somehow make his way down from there, presumably (?) via a tree branch.

O boy...


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 3, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...


Infection?  Had more than I care to remember.  Cut off a limb without anesthetic, it's preferable to prostate infections........


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 3, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Hobbes has figured out a way in and out of the house I don't know about.
> Last night I found him out on the porch (I always bring him in my dark because of monster trees).  I thought maybe I must have left a door open.  Tonight, same thing again and he's sopping wet from the rain.
> 
> I suspect he must be going out one of the upstairs rooms, which means he has to somehow make his way down from there, presumably (?) via a tree branch.
> ...


If they want out they'll find a way.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 3, 2014)

Welp, just finished reverting my new laptop from the hated Win 8 to Win 7.  Thought I had all the drivers loaded on a DVD but noooooo......  The wireless driver was missing.  Spent 2 hours trying to find it online before I gave up and downloaded a "free" driver tool that found it for me, after installation and much fussing and cussing I finally got it to recognize my wireless homegroup connection.  Still have 16 more driver updates to download and install but the free version will only allow 2 downloads a day....... 
As it was it took hours for everything as I had to call Dell Support to find out how to get into the boot sequencer, M$ changed it with Win 8 and I couldn't find out the steps online.
Yeah, I know some of this is pure Geekinese to some of you so drivers are "programs" that make the hardware work.  A boot sequencer tells the computer where to look for the operating system (in this case Windows) on start up, generally it's set to look in the hard drive, if you're installing a new operating system you want it to look in the CD/DVD drive first so it won't default to the existing operating system on the hard drive.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 3, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Welp, just finished reverting my new laptop from the hated Win 8 to Win 7.  Thought I had all the drivers loaded on a DVD but noooooo......  The wireless driver was missing.  Spent 2 hours trying to find it online before I gave up and downloaded a "free" driver tool that found it for me, after installation and much fussing and cussing I finally got it to recognize my wireless homegroup connection.  Still have 16 more driver updates to download and install but the free version will only allow 2 downloads a day.......
> As it was it took hours for everything as I had to call Dell Support to find out how to get into the boot sequencer, M$ changed it with Win 8 and I couldn't find out the steps online.
> Yeah, I know some of this is pure Geekinese to some of you so drivers are "programs" that make the hardware work.  A boot sequencer tells the computer where to look for the operating system (in this case Windows) on start up, generally it's set to look in the hard drive, if you're installing a new operating system you want it to look in the CD/DVD drive first so it won't default to the existing operating system on the hard drive.



Men are so amusing when they're trying to figure out or put something together and they get frustrated and start cussing.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 3, 2014)

It always works though.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 3, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Hobbes has figured out a way in and out of the house I don't know about.
> ...



I'd be more worried about what could get in.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 3, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Oh there's always been evidence of things getting in.
That's why I got a cat.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 3, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel,
007's Mom,
Stat's aunt, nephew, and his loved ones with shingles,
Pogo's aunt,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, and Becki.





P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 3, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Told this story before but back in Virginia, at the old house, we had a neighborhood cat that we used to feed and that I kept a warm "tent" in the garage for, we left the side door open.  One evening I was sitting in the garage working on a crossword like I always did when I needed a smoke.  Heard something next to me eating the cat food, thinking it was the cat I reached down and started petting it.  Didn't take me long to realize it wasn't cat fur, looking down I see this racoon munching away and happily getting petted.......  Of course I freak, it freaks and runs out the door but stops just outside the door.  Had to chase it away but it wouldn't go far so that was the end of feeding the cat, besides a few days latter the cat and it's human moved away.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 3, 2014)

boedicca said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



I wonder what you would think of a lovely Limburger?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 3, 2014)

Sherry said:


> One time I saw this cute gourmet cheese sampler in the deli section of the grocery store. I was so excited to try them. Almost every one of them made me gag.



I guarantee, none of my cheeses are "gag" worthy.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 3, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > One time I saw this cute gourmet cheese sampler in the deli section of the grocery store. I was so excited to try them. Almost every one of them made me gag.
> ...



I promise not to gag on your cheese.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 3, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Getting a website started is so damned hard. My friend got a website for her blog for $20 a month. I bought a domain for the same price, through the same website, but I also have to pay for web hosting as well.
> I don't understand why it worked so easily for her and I am having so much trouble with it.



Operator headspace and timing?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 3, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 3, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> spent the day reroofing the shed.  note the osha approved scaffolding I utilize.
> 
> View attachment 31493
> 
> ...



Spent my Labor Day doing chores and then framed the front of the upstairs (studio) of the new shed on my place.  At least I didn't have to go to "work".


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 3, 2014)

Sherry said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Where should I send it?


----------



## Sherry (Sep 3, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I'll PM you my address.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Sep 3, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Been out of the loop lately. Went to the emergency room at the VA hospital in Fayetteville Friday evening. was told no doctor on duty until 8 Saturday morning. Got there at 8. doctor was at least 85. Gave me some prescriptions but the pharmacy was closed. What a nightmare.



Hope you are feeling better, BR.


----------



## Spoonman (Sep 3, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > spent the day reroofing the shed.  note the osha approved scaffolding I utilize.
> ...


Thats how I look at it too


----------



## Spoonman (Sep 3, 2014)

My first day back to work yesterday my 2 he commute was 3 1/2 due to a tunnel accident.  Day two, I've already been standing herewaitin for a bus for an hr.  The releasing into town has been closed due to a major accident


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 3, 2014)

Good morning, world and Salt Lake City.

This is going to be a good day for all of us.


----------



## kaz (Sep 3, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> My first day back to work yesterday my 2 he commute was 3 1/2 due to a tunnel accident.  Day two, I've already been standing herewaitin for a bus for an hr.  The releasing into town has been closed due to a major accident



Tunnel accidents are the worst.  I sat for 7 hours in Virginia in July, there sometimes is no way around them.


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 3, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Enough of the bickering.  Go to the flame zone and bash away...*.but not here.  *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There has been bickering here in the CS??  Boy, the good and bad things I miss by not living online. I do hope bickering does not move to the CS, as one of the main reasons  I enjoy coming here, is because of the lack of negativity. We all have many sides to our personality and I have always appreciated the fact that most CS patrons, bring their best side when posting in the Coffee Shop.


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 3, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Good morning, world and Salt Lake City.
> 
> This is going to be a good day for all of us.


Good morning to you as well, Jake! I plan on making today a good one, too.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 3, 2014)

Good morning coffee commandos.  Time to go off and conquer the world....one cup of coffee at a time.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 3, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Not a fan of that either.

I like cheeses such as a sharp cheddar, brie, havarti with dill, blue...

The extremely pungent ones don't do it for me.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 3, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Good morning coffee commandos.  Time to go off and conquer the world....one cup of coffee at a time.




Woo Hoo!

Coffee!


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 3, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  Except for the 90 degrees heat, we are having October's bright blue weather today.  The cool down into the low 80's with a chance for more rain begins on the weekend though, so I am assuming this is our last run of really hot summer weather.   Autumn in the New Mexico is definitely my favorite season.



Ringel05 said:


> Welp, just finished reverting my new laptop from the hated Win 8 to Win 7.  Thought I had all the drivers loaded on a DVD but noooooo......  The wireless driver was missing.  Spent 2 hours trying to find it online before I gave up and downloaded a "free" driver tool that found it for me, after installation and much fussing and cussing I finally got it to recognize my wireless homegroup connection.  Still have 16 more driver updates to download and install but the free version will only allow 2 downloads a day.......
> As it was it took hours for everything as I had to call Dell Support to find out how to get into the boot sequencer, M$ changed it with Win 8 and I couldn't find out the steps online.
> Yeah, I know some of this is pure Geekinese to some of you so drivers are "programs" that make the hardware work.  A boot sequencer tells the computer where to look for the operating system (in this case Windows) on start up, generally it's set to look in the hard drive, if you're installing a new operating system you want it to look in the CD/DVD drive first so it won't default to the existing operating system on the hard drive.



LOL Ringel.  All that to get rid of Windows 8?  After all my bitching, whining, and moaning when I first got Windows 8, I have made peace with it and now prefer it to Windows 7.  In fact, I have been toying with the idea of upgrading my laptop with Windows 7 to Windows 8.  I almost certainly won't go to that kind of trouble and expense, but go figure.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 3, 2014)

As for cheeses, I will don't really go for the really strong ones though I will indulge for a bite or two.  I prefer a more subtle flavor like the medium cheddars, Swiss, and mozzarella.  One annoying thing though is that so many otherwise good looking casserole recipes call for cheese as a primary ingredient.   I want some great tasting make ahead and freeze casserole recipes, that don't call for a lot of uncommon ingredients, that don't have cheese.  (I have friends and relatives who are allergic or just don't like cheese.)


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 3, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Except for the 90 degrees heat, we are having October's bright blue weather today.  The cool down into the low 80's with a chance for more rain begins on the weekend though, so I am assuming this is our last run of really hot summer weather.   Autumn in the New Mexico is definitely my favorite season.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know me, I tend towards exaggeration for the dramatic/comedic effect. 
With the extra discount Dell refunded me I was able to buy a Win 7 system builder disc, so no added cost.  The majority of the time when loading an OS you sit and wait or go do other things while the OS is installing.  The call to Dell Support was awesome, my wait was less than a minute and the Asian Indian tech spoke almost perfect English, I was on the phone maybe ten minutes total while he made sure my Win 7 was installing.
The only real frustration was when I would find the wireless drivers online but couldn't download them without installing adware, found that out the first time and spent an hour getting rid of the adware, uninstall doesn't always get rid of everything, especially this type of invasive crap.
Most of my frustration derived from the fact it was so late and I was tired hence I was starting to make mistakes.
I'm glade you like Win 8, there are people who loved Vista, I hate both but I really despise Win 8 for multiple reasons.  Personal preference.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 3, 2014)

boedicca said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



I like cheese, all kinds of cheese.  Since embarking on this "lifestyle change" diet, and not having dairy at all for a few weeks, I sneak a bit of cheese and get an unusual reaction.  I suddenly develop a lot of mucus and have to constantly clear my throat, etc.  I don't get that when I snack on my own cheese.  It is often the case that people who have a reaction to cow's milk can have goat's milk.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 3, 2014)

kaz said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > My first day back to work yesterday my 2 he commute was 3 1/2 due to a tunnel accident.  Day two, I've already been standing herewaitin for a bus for an hr.  The releasing into town has been closed due to a major accident
> ...


Bay Bridge Tunnel?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 3, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...




Could be the Hampton Tunnel.  That one is a bitch.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 3, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> As for cheeses, I will don't really go for the really strong ones though I will indulge for a bite or two.  I prefer a more subtle flavor like the medium cheddars, Swiss, and mozzarella.  One annoying thing though is that so many otherwise good looking casserole recipes call for cheese as a primary ingredient.   I want some great tasting make ahead and freeze casserole recipes, that don't call for a lot of uncommon ingredients, that don't have cheese.  (I have friends and relatives who are allergic or just don't like cheese.)



Some cultures don't use or even like cheese much.  I treated a Korean friend of mine and took him to a Mexican restaurant.  Of course, just about everything on the menu was loaded with cheese.  Korean cuisine is glaringly lacking in cheese components and he was overwhelmed by the Mexican fare.


----------



## kaz (Sep 3, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



No, it was out west in the mountains.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 3, 2014)

Morning greetings, Everybody!
I have a few minutes before leaving for my morning class.  I got my material posted to Blackboard and reviewed my lecture, so I'm feeling as prepared as possible.
This was my last weekend at my country place for a while.  No problem, I have plenty to get done around this place.  Fall is full upon us here.  It's been warm still, but the trees are shedding their summer robes of green and there is a nip in the air, especially at night.  I still haven't gotten my heater working, so the next step is to pull it apart and replace the flame sensor.  Fall is always a sad time for me, as the seasons roll from the riotous abundance of Summer and Winter inexorably rumbles our way.  The fields are barren, all the spring babies are grown or gone. 
Whelp, guess I'll get my hobby horse in gear and dash off to the races.
Best to y'all, I'll try to visit more later.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 3, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Some cultures don't use or even like cheese much.  I treated a Korean friend of mine and took him to a Mexican restaurant.  Of course, just about everything on the menu was loaded with cheese.  Korean cuisine is glaringly lacking in cheese components and he was overwhelmed by the Mexican fare.



It is sometimes a problem here right in the heart of Mexican/Southwestern/New Mexican cuisine.  Even restaurants that don't intentionally feature those kinds of foods seem to use an uncommon amount of cheese.  Both Hombre and I do like cheese though, but sometimes I would like to vary the menu more.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 3, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Good morning to you as well, Jake! I plan on making today a good one, too.



Been to a charter school where I serve on the Board.

As HOA company rep as well as owner, took care of a few matters.

Day is warming up.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 3, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Morning greetings, Everybody!
> I have a few minutes before leaving for my morning class.  I got my material posted to Blackboard and reviewed my lecture, so I'm feeling as prepared as possible.
> This was my last weekend at my country place for a while.  No problem, I have plenty to get done around this place.  Fall is full upon us here.  It's been warm still, but the trees are shedding their summer robes of green and there is a nip in the air, especially at night.  I still haven't gotten my heater working, so the next step is to pull it apart and replace the flame sensor.  Fall is always a sad time for me, as the seasons roll from the riotous abundance of Summer and Winter inexorably rumbles our way.  The fields are barren, all the spring babies are grown or gone.
> Whelp, guess I'll get my hobby horse in gear and dash off to the races.
> Best to y'all, I'll try to visit more later.



I miss Alaska at this time of the year, last opportunities for rafting the rivers out to the Yukon.  A friend is flying in at the end of Sept from Wasilla for a few days.  She says Sarah P. is a nice person if totally politically clueless; she spends most of her time in AZ now, she thinkss.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 3, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Good morning coffee commandos.  Time to go off and conquer the world....one cup of coffee at a time.



You go commando when you drink coffee??


----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 3, 2014)

Sherry said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning coffee commandos.  Time to go off and conquer the world....one cup of coffee at a time.
> ...




Only if I have to make an incursion into enemy territory.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 3, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning to you as well, Jake! I plan on making today a good one, too.
> ...


HOAs are a mixed blessing, unfortunately there are some seriously anal people who make the rules, not always based on preserving property values, etc but on personal likes and dislikes.   I try to stay away from HOAs.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 3, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...




I love goat and sheep's milk cheeses!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 3, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



You ae 100% right about the nutheads with whom one deals in an HOA.

Get on the Board, take a simply company job in the condo, make connections, then without notice (if the rules permit it) run off those on the Board who act as if the HOA board is a HS popularity contents.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 3, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 3, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



We don't have a HOA, and I wouldn't like the sometimes exaggerated restrictions that are imposed or the dues you have to pay.  Our neighborhood association, however, has been great.  Purely voluntary though I'm pretty sure all the neighbors contribute a few bucks each year to help pay the small amount of administrative costs, printing, etc. It serves us well by coordinating our volunteer neighborhood watch and taking action if a bad neighbor is compromising all our property values with illegal activities such as a car up on blocks in the front yard or stuff like that.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Sep 3, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Except for the 90 degrees heat, we are having October's bright blue weather today.  The cool down into the low 80's with a chance for more rain begins on the weekend though, so I am assuming this is our last run of really hot summer weather.   Autumn in the New Mexico is definitely my favorite season.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I took the short cut when I opted to switch back to Win7 from WinH8. I just purchased another hard drive. The drivers were still on the original drive so I just had to copy them over.


----------



## westwall (Sep 3, 2014)

This video cracked me up.  Watch it.  You'll laugh.  I promise!



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## kaz (Sep 3, 2014)

westwall said:


> This video cracked me up.  Watch it.  You'll laugh.  I promise!
> 
> 
> 
> Embedded media from this media site is no longer available



Disney gone wild!


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi roomies!  I bought groceries and toilet paper.  Can someone bring in the beer?


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 3, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  Except for the 90 degrees heat, we are having October's bright blue weather today.  The cool down into the low 80's with a chance for more rain begins on the weekend though, so I am assuming this is our last run of really hot summer weather.   Autumn in the New Mexico is definitely my favorite season.
> ...



Yeah but you understand this stuff in a way that I do not.  I don't pretend (and don't really care) HOW it all works.  I just want it to work when I want to use it.  Now that I have made peace with Windows 8, and figured out a few workarounds to replace functions that are different from earlier Windows versions, I now prefer Windows 8.  Just goes to show you can teach an old dog new tricks.  

It's kind of like the new USMB.  I hated, hated, HATED it at first.  Dreaded logging in each day.  But as it becomes more functional, I am figuring out how to make stuff work, and as admin is little by little correcting some of the more annoying things, I am getting comfortable with it.  I am again looking forward to logging in here now and feel much less frustration and irritation.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Sep 3, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



I agree! The original board when I moved in was that way. It took a lot of effort but 2/3rd of the homeowners got together and evicted the entire board and appointed a new one. Then it took about 3 years to undo the damage and put the place on the right track. 15 years later and it is now one of the most desirable HOA's in the town. 

During that period we did have another attempt to usurp the board by a couple of home owners who thought that they knew better and the board was spending too much of "their money". Once elected they tried to evict the management company with their personal choice. So we made them go through the standard process of obtaining competitive bids and interviews. They couldn't come up with a cost saving justification for removing the existing management company. 

Then we had a showdown at one meeting where one of them was demanding something that violated the bylaws. The majority voted for the bylaws so he "resigned" in a hissyfit only to be replaced immediately by another volunteer. A couple of years later he came to a meeting to protest an increase in the fees. One of the reasons the increase was necessary was because he had cut back on the reserve funding and the auditor had caught the underfunding. When this was revealed during the meeting he received a whole lot of dirty looks from his neighbors. He sold up and moved out the next Summer.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 3, 2014)

Going to need a good chainsaw, if you get into logging foxfyre.  I also recommend several sharp chains, makes the work faster and easier.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 3, 2014)

westwall said:


> This video cracked me up.  Watch it.  You'll laugh.  I promise!
> 
> 
> 
> Embedded media from this media site is no longer available



Okay.  I have mixed emotions.  I felt ashamed for laughing at somebody getting the * beat out of them.  But apparently it wasn't too bad a beating as he didn't seem to be hurt.  And.....okay, it was funny.  I laughed.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 3, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Hi roomies!  I bought* groceries and toilet paper*.  Can someone bring in the beer?



Hmmmm... what's in the first that makes the second necessary?

Oh that reminds me, time to make my famous Mexican chili.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 3, 2014)

Just finished dealing with a boatload of text messages.  As I said there was a hickup that postponed the closing.  The wife is still on medical leave, no short term disability, no leave left, waiting on long term disability so the loan underwriter refused to sign off until he/she sees an active income stream.  That will happen by next week at the latest, one way or the other.  Also I have yet to hear on my SSDI so nothing there yet.
My brother's starting to panic because he wants the house sold by October 1st and again there's been some miscommunication concerning the income stream situation.......


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 3, 2014)

Had a good two hour nap.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 3, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Seems like that's how such things should be run.  Voluntary and dominated by the majority of the populace.


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 3, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I can say that for Myself, a HOA is a nonstarter for home purchase for Me.


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 3, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > This video cracked me up.  Watch it.  You'll laugh.  I promise!
> ...


It struck Me as a staged event.  However, it WAS funny as hell.


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 3, 2014)

boedicca said:


> I love goat and sheep's milk cheeses!


Now I have to reevaluate the entire mission plan.....

*seriously bummed out*


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 3, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Good post, Foxfyre. I was just thinking while ago, how commendable the owners and staff are, to tweak this newbie to accommodate the wishes of the community, as much as possible.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 3, 2014)

Almost forgot our history lesson today, and I'm amazed that there wasn't a single hump day post....LOL:

On this day in History, September 3. . .

In 1951, the first long-running American television soap opera, _Search for Tomorrow_, aired its first episode on the CBS network and a whole new television genre was born.  It ran an amazing 35 years, the last four on NBC. 

Whatever one thinks of soap operas, I bet every person over Age 45 or 50 can name at least one or two of these iconic series.  And no matter how educated or sophisticated a person is, nobody has ever watched one without getting at least a bit wee hooked enough to want to see what happens next.  A great many big name stars got their first acting jobs working on them.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 3, 2014)

Do they have Home Owner Educational Societies out there?

(Ahem)


----------



## 007 (Sep 3, 2014)

Man, the ole back is killing me. It's actually getting worse. Went to the VA Tuesday and met my new doctor and I like him. "Jean Montgomery" is his name, now how cool is that? I was expecting some GOOD OLE BOY from DOWN SOUTH... LOL! I did mention that to him also, and he commented that he was born in Louisiana, and after several verbal coachings from him, I had "Naarlins" down fairly well. In any case, thankfully he put in a referral for me to see physical therapy at a nearby hospital, since I live over 40 miles from the nearest VA facility. I'm looking forward to starting that, because this pain has been with me for over two months now, and to say I'm getting pretty damn sick of it would be putting it mildly.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 3, 2014)

007 said:


> Man, the ole back is killing me. It's actually getting worse. Went to the VA Tuesday and met my new doctor and I like him. "Jean Montgomery" is his name, now how cool is that? I was expecting some GOOD OLE BOY from DOWN SOUTH... LOL! I did mention that to him also, and he commented that he was born in Louisiana, and after several verbal coachings from him, I had "Naarlins" down fairly well. In any case, thankfully he put in a referral for me to see physical therapy at a nearby hospital, since I live over 40 miles from the nearest VA facility. I'm looking forward to starting that, because this pain has been with me for over two months now, and to say I'm getting pretty damn sick of it would be putting it mildly.


Obviously you have a major problem with your back if it's been going on this long.  I'm assuming VA at least x-rayed it to make sure you don't have a slipped disc, etc.........


----------



## Sherry (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## alan1 (Sep 3, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


*H*omeowners
*O*bstruction
*A*ssignment


----------



## Pogo (Sep 3, 2014)

Sherry said:


>









  "Mike"?





Well that and Alan dropping in reminded me of this old chestnut...

​


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 3, 2014)

Still having fun loading new programs (the ones I generally use) on the new laptop plus I finally got a SATA cable to install my new 1 terabyte hard drive in the desktop.  Partitioned and formatted the new HD and I'm cloning my C: drive to it.  Cloning means you don't have to "install" an operating system on the new hard drive, it and everything else you select to clone is copied to the new drive.  After that is done I'll make sure it boots up (disconnect the old drive) then if it works properly I can format the old drive and use it as a storage drive.


----------



## 007 (Sep 3, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Man, the ole back is killing me. It's actually getting worse. Went to the VA Tuesday and met my new doctor and I like him. "Jean Montgomery" is his name, now how cool is that? I was expecting some GOOD OLE BOY from DOWN SOUTH... LOL! I did mention that to him also, and he commented that he was born in Louisiana, and after several verbal coachings from him, I had "Naarlins" down fairly well. In any case, thankfully he put in a referral for me to see physical therapy at a nearby hospital, since I live over 40 miles from the nearest VA facility. I'm looking forward to starting that, because this pain has been with me for over two months now, and to say I'm getting pretty damn sick of it would be putting it mildly.
> ...


Oh yeah, you got that right, sciatic nerve pain. Been hurting for over two months now. Gets me real bad on the top side, back of my left butt cheek, then goes down my leg as a tingly, weak feeling. Get pain in the middle of the back too, but mostly just on the rear end cheek, bad. I had an MRI done on it about 5 years ago in Reno. The VA then said I had "degenerative joint disease." Makes me wonder... because I don't think it's necessarily that. I think it's a culmination of bad accidents I've had in my life coming back to haunt me. In any case, I sure am looking forward to that physical therapy, and if they think the chiropractor would also help, they'll recommend it and the VA will pay for it... wonderful... I need relief.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 3, 2014)

007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Five years ago and nothing since.....?  Yup, it's probably degeneration due to all the accidents you've had, that's what happened (and is still happening) to me.  Every bit of disc degeneration I can trace back to each injury and yes the Chiro will help greatly if it a good Chiro but even that is temporary requiring long term treatment.  Which reminds me, need to call my Chiro, my back is killing me right now, kinda used to it by now.........


----------



## Sherry (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm hungry...but I'm trying to abstain:


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 4, 2014)

007 said:


> Man, the ole back is killing me. It's actually getting worse. Went to the VA Tuesday and met my new doctor and I like him. "Jean Montgomery" is his name, now how cool is that? I was expecting some GOOD OLE BOY from DOWN SOUTH... LOL! I did mention that to him also, and he commented that he was born in Louisiana, and after several verbal coachings from him, I had "Naarlins" down fairly well. In any case, thankfully he put in a referral for me to see physical therapy at a nearby hospital, since I live over 40 miles from the nearest VA facility. I'm looking forward to starting that, because this pain has been with me for over two months now, and to say I'm getting pretty damn sick of it would be putting it mildly.



Told ya we should have left that back of yours on the vigil list.  I'm putting it back on.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 4, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Yours too.

Edit:  Never mind.  I never did take it off.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 4, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine,
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel,
007's Mom,
Pogo's aunt,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, and Becki.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## 007 (Sep 4, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Man, the ole back is killing me. It's actually getting worse. Went to the VA Tuesday and met my new doctor and I like him. "Jean Montgomery" is his name, now how cool is that? I was expecting some GOOD OLE BOY from DOWN SOUTH... LOL! I did mention that to him also, and he commented that he was born in Louisiana, and after several verbal coachings from him, I had "Naarlins" down fairly well. In any case, thankfully he put in a referral for me to see physical therapy at a nearby hospital, since I live over 40 miles from the nearest VA facility. I'm looking forward to starting that, because this pain has been with me for over two months now, and to say I'm getting pretty damn sick of it would be putting it mildly.
> ...


This is new to me. I've gotten the back pain that hits ya in the middle of the back right on the spine, and it lasts awhile and then goes away. Not this stuff though. This pain in the butt cheek and down the leg is new, and it ISN'T going away. All I can think is SON OF A BITCH, I'm too young and strong to be knocked down by this stuff. I need to get it fixed, one way or the other, even if the end game is surgery. I'm not going to have this back pain limiting what I can do, because I'll have to admit, it does take the steam out of ya.

Up date on Ma... she has made a good recovery and will be going home tomorrow morning, although it is pretty much a forgone conclusion that it's time she seek a seniors home, and since her stay in this hospice where they took very good care of her, and they had activities and she got to mingle with others, she likes it, instead of sitting in her condo day after day alone.

Why am I up so late/early? Was woke up by crashing loud thunder and lightening and driving rain against the windows. I always enjoy the rain. It's always nice to know that our ground water is being replenished and our wells won't run dry. Others are nowhere near so lucky.


----------



## 007 (Sep 4, 2014)

Still don't like this new board... very convoluted. The oddest design and structure I've ever seen for a BB.


----------



## kaz (Sep 4, 2014)

Happy Thursday everyone!  Busy day ahead, hope you all  have a good one.   Ready for my second cup shortly.


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks kaz and right back at cha. This is a busy one for me too, but I have just poured my first, out of two, cuppas for the day.

September is traditionally the most predictable month of the year, here, as winds are low and rain is unlikely. In other words...sunny and 70-80 ° but unfortunately, about the same during the nights.


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 4, 2014)

Sherry said:


> I'm hungry...but I'm trying to abstain:


Mom always said, if you want to lose weight, don't eat after 6 at night and never right before going to bed. I sometimes get hungry for a bite before bed, too, and will have a tablespoon of....ack....cottage cheese. But then I am not trying to lose any weight, just maintain what is.  Mom's words are often in my head. One favorite expression she used often with me when I was whining about something, was, _ahh...you'll get used to it._ And I usually do- If not, I change something.


----------



## R.D. (Sep 4, 2014)

After six it sticks


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 4, 2014)

007 said:


> Still don't like this new board... very convoluted. The oddest design and structure I've ever seen for a BB.


Hey 007. I love it when you drop by.  For me, the site is something I am growing used to and finding many things to like about. It does take time and effort to find the good. The best thing about it, are the posters who have remained.  And the Admin. who tweaks some things to suit them.


----------



## 007 (Sep 4, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Still don't like this new board... very convoluted. The oddest design and structure I've ever seen for a BB.
> ...


Good to see you too my dear...


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 4, 2014)

007 said:


> Still don't like this new board... very convoluted. The oddest design and structure I've ever seen for a BB.


Pretty much everyone's first reaction seems to have been "I hate it".  Like almost anything, with time and use one gets used to it.  
I guess a benefit for me, making it a little easier, Is I've seen this format before and used one that is similar in many ways.  
The thing that I still don't really like is the "muted" text and outlines, ya see a lot of that nowadays on many different platforms which means they are catering to a much younger user.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 4, 2014)

Morning everyone !






Been really busy lately so I have not been able to post very often.
I hope everyone is doing well and you all are OK.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 4, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Just finished dealing with a boatload of text messages.  As I said there was a hickup that postponed the closing.  The wife is still on medical leave, no short term disability, no leave left, waiting on long term disability so the loan underwriter refused to sign off until he/she sees an active income stream.  That will happen by next week at the latest, one way or the other.  Also I have yet to hear on my SSDI so nothing there yet.
> My brother's starting to panic because he wants the house sold by October 1st and again there's been some miscommunication concerning the income stream situation.......



I meant to put your house situation on the vigil list last night but got in a hurry and overlooked that.  I'm thinking, given the huge amount of problems and issues you've had with this whole process, that there must be a great blessing in this for the two of you.  Let's just count on that okay?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Sep 4, 2014)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Good news about your mother 

If you are getting a new pain that originates in your butt cheek and you don't have anything showing up on the xray that is causing sciatica then have an MRI directly on that hip. That was how they found my AVN and yes, the symptoms are identical and you are smack dab in the middle of the age range for getting it. FYI an xray won't show it up either since the problem is inside the bone.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh and good morning everybody.  Another beautiful day in Albuquerque and what is likely our last 90 degree day of the year--tonight and tomorrow a return of monsoonal moisture coupled with being back doored by a cold front will plunge the high temps into the mid 70's to low 80's along with a good chance for rain.  There is that first bit of crisp autumn in the air.  Within 30 days, we will be looking forward to the Balloon Fiesta time, and those who go out in the early dawn for that will need heavy coats, gloves, scarves etc. to tolerate the cold.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 4, 2014)

007, Ringel, et al, have you seen those advertisement on TV for a kind of special wrap that you place on your thigh, under your clothing, and it applies a kind of acupressure that relieves sciatic and other chronic back pain?  Not at all expensive.  I want somebody to try that and see if it works.  I'm thinking about getting one for Hombre to try the next time his flares up.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 4, 2014)

Another day in the low 90's here in Lower Alabama. Today is my day off, but the honey do list is extensive.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 4, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> 007, Ringel, et al, have you seen those advertisement on TV for a kind of special wrap that you place on your thigh, under your clothing, and it applies a kind of acupressure that relieves sciatic and other chronic back pain?  Not at all expensive.  I want somebody to try that and see if it works.  I'm thinking about getting one for Hombre to try the next time his flares up.


I'm holding out for one of these......





I wonder if they come in larger waist sizes........


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 4, 2014)

Did your butt pain start before or after I came back to the board?


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 4, 2014)

Just a quick note to let everyone know I'm still alive.  Labor Day was great.  A Monday holiday is always nice.  But then comes a Tuesday and it all falls apart again. 

High school football season has begun.  It's hard to fathom, but in the ten weeks it takes to play a season of high school football, we can go from temperatures in the mid 80s to snow on the field.  I'm still seeing Halloween candy for sale at the grocery store.  How much of the candy purchased on September 4 will be around at the end of October?

Mums are being offered at the local greenhouses.  I bought a giant one for Mom yesterday.  The selection was baffling!  So many plant in so many colors.  The only thing that kept me from buying more was the price.  I'll get one for myself sometime later this month.  The flowers oput front need water, but yesterday I did see a wee green humming bird feasting on the salvia.  On the flowers, the decorative peppers are in full fruit.  The tiny peppers are yellow now, but they seem to be turning orange as I write.  One rogue plant has a rounder, purple pepper growing from it.  I'll keep all those seeds and share the yellow/orange ones with a few friends.

Daisy the Mutt is doing well.  Yesterday I saw her run passed a squirrel that was just off her right to chase another, farther away squirrel that was right in front of her.  Concentration and persistence are her hallmarks.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 4, 2014)

Okay boys and girls, for today's history lesson:

On this day in history, September 4, 1957, the Ford Motor Company unveiled the Edsel and designated the date as "E-day".  The car was pulled from the market in late 1959, citing poor sales, and was commemorated by the Washington Post as "Edsel:  The Flop Heard Around the World."  There are some interesting side stories about the Edsel however.

Some say it failed because of its name.  Ford execs hired professionals to come up with a name of the car and "Edsel" (the name of Henry Ford's only son) was certainly preferable to names such as Intelligent Bullet, Mongoose Civique, and Utopian Turtletop that the experts came up with.

Others say it was ahead of its time, but it had no more innovations or exotic features than other cars in the mid-sized range and it was a hot performer on the road and it did well in its maiden year. During the 1958 model year, 63,110 Edsels were produced. Edsel outsold DeSoto, Chrysler, and Studebaker. For every two Mercurys sold, one Edsel was sold despite Mercury having 20 years of brand loyalty and product history behind it.

Some say it was sunk because of poor quality, but the late 1950's was not an era of quality for any of America's auto makers.  Which allowed Germany and Japan, who were going for quality, to gain a foothold here.

Some say that the timing was poor when the Edsel was launched at the beginning of the Eisenhower recession.  But it had plenty of capital to weather that storm and other models introduced during that period and other recessions have done just fine.

The little know reason that the Edsel most likely didn't succeed is that the then Ford VP Robert McNamara didn't like it and planned to phase it out before it ever went into production.  He loved the Ford Falcon, introduced the same year, and he thought the Edsel too flashy.  It offended his sense of what an automobile should be.  Some historians believe the Edsel would have developed staying power had McNamara not axed it.

And the rest, as they say, is history.  Probably none of us have ever owned, driven, or even ridden in an Edsel.  But every single one of us has heard of it.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 4, 2014)

Hello my friends.
Sorry I just don't post here so much any more, and it will probably be even less the way i see the place. just isn't the same.
Have fun....


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 4, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Hello my friends.
> Sorry I just don't post here so much any more, and it will probably be even less the way i see the place. just isn't the same.
> Have fun....



Just so you know you're a missed person.  It is getting easier and more comfortable for most of us.  So we'll probably be here and will be most happy when you drop in.  ((hugs))


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 4, 2014)

Got really dark just a little while ago, strong breezes kicked up then a little later the breeze died down and the sun came back out, clouding up again.  We'll be getting a taste of fall tonight and tomorrow, rain tonight, through tomorrow, highs in the mid 60s.  For most of the rest of you fall won't start until the 22nd.........


----------



## Spoonman (Sep 4, 2014)

007 said:


> Man, the ole back is killing me. It's actually getting worse. Went to the VA Tuesday and met my new doctor and I like him. "Jean Montgomery" is his name, now how cool is that? I was expecting some GOOD OLE BOY from DOWN SOUTH... LOL! I did mention that to him also, and he commented that he was born in Louisiana, and after several verbal coachings from him, I had "Naarlins" down fairly well. In any case, thankfully he put in a referral for me to see physical therapy at a nearby hospital, since I live over 40 miles from the nearest VA facility. I'm looking forward to starting that, because this pain has been with me for over two months now, and to say I'm getting pretty damn sick of it would be putting it mildly.


physical therapy should help.  also try some stretching


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 4, 2014)

What?  No prescription for a small Japanese woman to walk on your back?


----------



## R.D. (Sep 4, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Hello my friends.
> Sorry I just don't post here so much any more, and it will probably be even less the way i see the place. just isn't the same.
> Have fun....


You're right of course, but please do check in every once in a while.

We'll miss you ((((((hugs))))))


----------



## R.D. (Sep 4, 2014)

Saveliberty, I think Darkwind answered your male nudie question


----------



## Pogo (Sep 4, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay boys and girls, for today's history lesson:
> 
> On this day in history, September 4, 1957, the Ford Motor Company unveiled the Edsel and designated the date as "E-day".  The car was pulled from the market in late 1959, citing poor sales, and was commemorated by the Washington Post as "Edsel:  The Flop Heard Around the World."  There are some interesting side stories about the Edsel however.
> 
> ...




The reason is obvious.  It's that huge gaping maw.  Conflicting vertical/horizontal lines insult the subconscious.  What _were_ they thinking?

The rear wasn't bad -- attached taken at a museum in Asheville.  Nicer color on this one too I think.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 4, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Saveliberty, I think Darkwind answered your male nudie question



Did he turn pink yet?  Answers the manboob question too.  Eww!


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 4, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Saveliberty, I think Darkwind answered your male nudie question


??

Classical art is banned if it contains nudity?

I mean, it brings new meaning (or old I suppose) to the term, Rock Hard.  

If anyone is offended, I'll remove it or alter the image...


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 4, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Saveliberty, I think Darkwind answered your male nudie question
> ...



Gracie ran into trouble with a classical nude painting picture elsewhere Darkwind.  I wondered what the limits on male nudes were.  This is a great experiment as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 4, 2014)

Well, a little altered for forum rules sake.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 4, 2014)

Nipples aren't covered, just saying.


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 4, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Nipples aren't covered, just saying.


I'll just have to risk being exiled to the village of the banned....Remember Me fondly......


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 4, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Nipples aren't covered, just saying.
> ...



Your bravery in the face of adversity and friendship shall be remembered.

Meanwhile, there are Russian chicks in bikinis on the ad at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 4, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Damn you ad blocker!  Damn you all to hell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 4, 2014)

Settle down Darkwind, I'll go find Sherry, Mertex or AquaAthena.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 4, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Man, the ole back is killing me. It's actually getting worse. Went to the VA Tuesday and met my new doctor and I like him. "Jean Montgomery" is his name, now how cool is that? I was expecting some GOOD OLE BOY from DOWN SOUTH... LOL! I did mention that to him also, and he commented that he was born in Louisiana, and after several verbal coachings from him, I had "Naarlins" down fairly well. In any case, thankfully he put in a referral for me to see physical therapy at a nearby hospital, since I live over 40 miles from the nearest VA facility. I'm looking forward to starting that, because this pain has been with me for over two months now, and to say I'm getting pretty damn sick of it would be putting it mildly.
> ...


----------



## Sherry (Sep 4, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Settle down Darkwind, I'll go find Sherry, Mertex or AquaAthena.



You rang??


----------



## Mertex (Sep 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Hobbes has figured out a way in and out of the house I don't know about.
> Last night I found him out on the porch (I always bring him in my dark because of monster trees).  I thought maybe I must have left a door open.  Tonight, same thing again and he's sopping wet from the rain.
> 
> I suspect he must be going out one of the upstairs rooms, which means he has to somehow make his way down from there, presumably (?) via a tree branch.
> ...




That Hobbes, he has a mind of his own.....


----------



## Mertex (Sep 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




I don't think that's what Sherry had in mind.....


----------



## Mertex (Sep 4, 2014)

007 said:


> Man, the ole back is killing me. It's actually getting worse. Went to the VA Tuesday and met my new doctor and I like him. "Jean Montgomery" is his name, now how cool is that? I was expecting some GOOD OLE BOY from DOWN SOUTH... LOL! I did mention that to him also, and he commented that he was born in Louisiana, and after several verbal coachings from him, I had "Naarlins" down fairly well. In any case, thankfully he put in a referral for me to see physical therapy at a nearby hospital, since I live over 40 miles from the nearest VA facility. I'm looking forward to starting that, because this pain has been with me for over two months now, and to say I'm getting pretty damn sick of it would be putting it mildly.



Gosh, I hate pain, hope you are able to get it corrected.  Back pain is so bad, you really can't do much of anything with it, can you?  I've only had some minor back pain when I twisted my back making the bed....took a few days to get over it, but it was a bitch.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay boys and girls, for today's history lesson:
> ...




Most of the old cars seem really ugly now......and huge....those fins in the back, I guess they were the thing back then.  Watching a program that took place in the 50's and there were a bunch of old cars on the streets, and they were all big and clunky looking.  I wonder how people will view our cars in, 50 years?


----------



## Pogo (Sep 5, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



OK I'm lost then...


----------



## Pogo (Sep 5, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



If you block out that vertical grille with your hand it ends up looking something like a Checker (for those who remember that) which also doesn't present a whole lot of appeal).

Looking back from now at cars from then, what also strikes you as a contrast is the inside and the enormous sea of unused space in there -- here's the inside of the same Edsel in the previous photo (sorry about the window reflection, unavoidable). And of course the Edsel wasn't different in this from the rest of what was being made at the time...

[edit - OK I guess picture file uploads have quit working -- I tried to attach a file here twice, never shows up.  Did the same operation I did before, nuttin'.

And I've still been getting 502 Bad Gateway errors late at night.  Not even in this thread.]


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 5, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel and their house deal,
007's Mom,
Pogo's aunt,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, and Becki.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 5, 2014)

I was browsing Pinterest and saw this, Foxfyre...so brought it here for ya in case you wanna save it for whatever.


----------



## R.D. (Sep 5, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> Well, a little altered for forum rules sake.
> 
> View attachment 31578


----------



## Derideo_Te (Sep 5, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Early prototype of the Pilates machines.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 5, 2014)

During our evening walk through the cemetery last night Daisy the Mutt and I met a young family out for a constitutional.  Mother was pushing a double walker with a four and two year old and Pater Familis rode a bicycle with a child carrying trailer attached.  In that trailer were two more kids, the twin to the aforementioned two year old and a 14 month old baby.

It was nice to see a family out together.  Daisy the Mutt reveled in their attention.

But then, Mother scolded the four year old for hurting the chicken.  Let me repeat that.  Mother scolded the four year old for hurting the chicken.

There, amongst the kinder was a small Rhode Island Red clucking away.  They had taken in a chicken as a house pet.  I asked if they had thoughts of Colonel Sanders in their minds.  "No, just eggs.  Until some of the eggs grow into fryers" answered Mom.

Our neighborhood is not rural.  We do not have pastures or farmyards or whatever venue one might find chickens.  But there it was, a fully formed bird with the breakfast hopes of a family of six hanging on it's gizzard.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Sep 5, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> During our evening walk through the cemetery last night Daisy the Mutt and I met a young family out for a constitutional.  Mother was pushing a double walker with a four and two year old and Pater Familis rode a bicycle with a child carrying trailer attached.  In that trailer were two more kids, the twin to the aforementioned two year old and a 14 month old baby.
> 
> It was nice to see a family out together.  Daisy the Mutt reveled in their attention.
> 
> ...



My father raised chickens and ducks in our back yard when I was growing up. Even had a small orchard too. 

Never gave that a thought until I was on a canoeing trip with friends and I was driving the vehicle on that stage and we were going to meet up at a farm further down the river from where I dropped them. Naturally enough I got there early since I had dropped them off at 1st light and the farmer's wife invited me have breakfast. 

The eggs she served were free range and reminded me of the ones I had as a child. Most people can't tell the difference but once you have had free range eggs you really don't want the battery raised eggs.


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 5, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I was browsing Pinterest and saw this, Foxfyre...so brought it here for ya in case you wanna save it for whatever.


Beautiful. Woflsister immediately came to mind.


----------



## R.D. (Sep 5, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


>


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 5, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Never was a fan of the 1950s cars, 1940s cars not so bad but I love the cars of the 1930s.


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 5, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> >


  That made me lol....big time.


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 5, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Hobbes has figured out a way in and out of the house I don't know about.
> ...


 Really! I am growing to love him as much as I do BBD's Taco!


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 5, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > During our evening walk through the cemetery last night Daisy the Mutt and I met a young family out for a constitutional.  Mother was pushing a double walker with a four and two year old and Pater Familis rode a bicycle with a child carrying trailer attached.  In that trailer were two more kids, the twin to the aforementioned two year old and a 14 month old baby.
> ...


There's a set up to a fantastic dirty joke!

My hometown is a small river town without farm accoutrements.  We might have a yard big enough to accommodate a few tomato plants and a bell pepper or two.  The Big House had the largest yard in the neighborhood and Pop was keen on gardening, but the majority of space was lawn that was used as football field, whiffle ball diamond and Capture the Flag pitch.  Animals everywhere in town are relegated to cats and mutts.


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 5, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay boys and girls, for today's history lesson:
> 
> On this day in history, September 4, 1957, the Ford Motor Company unveiled the Edsel and designated the date as "E-day".  The car was pulled from the market in late 1959, citing poor sales, and was commemorated by the Washington Post as "Edsel:  The Flop Heard Around the World."  There are some interesting side stories about the Edsel however.
> 
> ...


Conflicting horizontal and vertical lines on the grill? 

That's a polite way of describing it.  My Uncle Ducky said the grill looked 'vaginal', And _that's_ a polite way of saying what he actually said!


----------



## Sherry (Sep 5, 2014)

Happy Friday


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 5, 2014)

My first car was a Ford.  A 1964 Falcon we all called "The Iron Lung".  It was two, make that four, tone. White on the roof, aquamarine on the body with several bits of rust colors scattered across the fenders and rocker panels.  The Lung had a hole just a bit bigger than a tennis ball on the passenger side floor (I know the size due to the bouncing balls I saw in the rear view mirror after a match in the park).

Three on the tree, a great heater and an in dash AM radio modified with a Spark-O-Matic FM converter were the good features.  A broken motor mount that made the four cylinder engine fall off after every bump hit.  I kept a bottle jack in the car to place the engine back in place after it would jar loose.

I learned how to drive a stick shift in that car.  I felt my first breast in that car.  I drove to my high school graduation in that car.  I first saw The Godfather at a drive in theater in that car. I wonder how many razor blades were made from the remains of that car?


----------



## peach174 (Sep 5, 2014)

Good Morning Everyone!
Friday's Grin






I have lots to do today. We have to go to Sierra Vista for Docs appt. and then shopping.
We won't get back till later this evening.
See you all on Saturday.
You all have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## kaz (Sep 5, 2014)

This will be a six day week, I'll be in the office tomorrow catching up for sure.  One of the joys of working for yourself.  Worst boss you can have if you're an achiever...


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 5, 2014)

kaz said:


> This will be a six day week, I'll be in the office tomorrow catching up for sure.  One of the joys of working for yourself.  Worst boss you can have if you're an achiever...



Well, I'll go along with toughest boss if you're an achiever.     Worst boss?  Naw.  The reason we work for ourselves is because of the management.


----------



## R.D. (Sep 5, 2014)

kaz said:


> This will be a six day week, I'll be in the office tomorrow catching up for sure.  One of the joys of working for yourself.  Worst boss you can have if you're an achiever...


My son recently went to work for his father.    He cant get enough out of the joke how he hates his boss


----------



## SixFoot (Sep 5, 2014)

I like threads like these. For those of you who knew me from a certain talk show host's political forum, its nice to see you again (even you filthy libs ). For those of you I don't know yet, its nice to meet you too. 

--ALcard


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 5, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Most of the old cars seem really ugly now......and huge....those fins in the back, I guess they were the thing back then.  Watching a program that took place in the 50's and there were a bunch of old cars on the streets, and they were all big and clunky looking.  I wonder how people will view our cars in, 50 years?



You think?  I LOVED the look of the cars in the 50's, 60's, 70's.  Each was a distinctive design and you could tell the make and sometimes the model of any car in the distance.  Most of us mourned the demise of those innovative and classic designs as cars became more and more cookie cutter in appearance and you had to find the insignia on them to tell one make from another.  Admittedly they don't become dated so quickly now.  Hombre's 2005 Subaru Forester doesn't look that much different from the 2015 Forester.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 5, 2014)

SixFoot said:


> I like threads like these. For those of you who knew me from a certain talk show host's political forum, its nice to see you again (even you filthy libs ). For those of you I don't know yet, its nice to meet you too.
> 
> --ALcard



Welcome SixFoot but please read the opening post of the thread to see what we are all about here in the Coffee Shop.  We leave the harsh labels and partisanship at the door here and find that we all, right/left/conservative/liberal/libertarian etc. get along very well here.  All who just enjoy people are welcome though so drag up a chair and join right in.


----------



## SixFoot (Sep 5, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > I like threads like these. For those of you who knew me from a certain talk show host's political forum, its nice to see you again (even you filthy libs ). For those of you I don't know yet, its nice to meet you too.
> ...



Wasn't meant as a jab toward any political affiliation, and the people it was directed toward know it. I'm not here to flame a perfectly civil thread.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 5, 2014)

SixFoot said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



Understood and no harm no foul.  Most of our members don't know you from the other forum, though, so it can be too easily misunderstood. Oh, you get a first timer's complimentary beverage:


----------



## SixFoot (Sep 5, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



You read my mind. I was just brewing up a refill.


----------



## kaz (Sep 5, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > This will be a six day week, I'll be in the office tomorrow catching up for sure.  One of the joys of working for yourself.  Worst boss you can have if you're an achiever...
> ...



Agreed, I've definitely had worse bosses, and yeah, that's a big factor why I'm here.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 5, 2014)

Have a good day folks!


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 5, 2014)

And for today's history lesson, on this day in history, September 5 in:

1997 - I feel we should mention that Nobel Peace Prize winner Mother Teresa died in Calcutta, India, at age 87.  She was surely a model of what a fully committed life can accomplish.  I joke sometimes that my greatest fear would be standing in line behind Mother Teresa at the Pearly Gates and hear the words, "Sorry Teresa, you didn't do enough to get in."

*And in the fashion world:*
1698 - Russia's Peter the Great imposed a 100 rubles tax on beards.  In an effort to modernize/westernize the Russian people, men entering the city had to shave off their beards or pay the tax.  But he was in good company.  Alexander the Great forbade men in his army to have beards because they were too easy to grab hold of in battle.  (So how much tax would be imposed on Ernie's beard?  GW?  Ollie?  Nosmo?  et al?

Did you know that the word for fear of beards is pogonophobia?  I'm pretty sure it has nothing to do with our Pogo though.

*But many of you will want it acknowledged that:*
1836 – Sam Houston was elected as the first President of the Republic of Texas, succeeding David Burnett who served briefly as interim president.  Sam Houston would serve two separate terms of office during the 10 years it took for Texas to become the 28th State in the USA.

So now it's time for a chorus of "You know you are a Texan if. . . ." or "You know you are in Texas if":


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 5, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Most of the old cars seem really ugly now......and huge....those fins in the back, I guess they were the thing back then.  Watching a program that took place in the 50's and there were a bunch of old cars on the streets, and they were all big and clunky looking.  I wonder how people will view our cars in, 50 years?
> ...


It seems we exchanged design for reliability.  Cars used to rust from the road up, but now with plastics and more effective rust proofing, you hardly ever see a rust bucket anymore.

At one time, even at night, you could tell what make of car was coming at you.  Fords had headlights that were stacked one atop the other.  Chevys had side by side headlights and Studebakers had lights that slanted up and away from the grill.

No longer are cars available with two tone paint jobs.  Usually the roof was a different color, but some manufacturers offered a contrasting color across the side of the car.  Vinyl roofs died right after the Carter administration.

Old Mercurys had 'suicide' doors that opened at the front or leading edge of the door rather than the back.  Gone are Plymouths, Packards, Hudsons and the regrettable AMC Gremlin (which, according to Pop, looked more like a fishbowl than an automobile)

But, todays cars last longer, have better gas mileage and are far safer than the death traps Detroit used to make.  I have a 1974 Ford Pinto for sale, but there are no takers.  Chevrolet Corvairs were cool for a compact car in 1963, but their wheel base and interior would qualify them as 'full sized sedans' today.  Back then, a Lincoln was a block and a half long and wide enough to land aircraft on.

Anyone remember the Yugo?  What's the difference between a Yugo and a Jehovah's Witness?  You could close the door on the Jehovah's Witness.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 5, 2014)

I went to a yard sale a bit ago. Bought Willow on dvd. Been a long time since I watched that flick!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Sep 5, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



You can still buy a Mini with a two tone paint job like mine in my avi pic!


----------



## Mertex (Sep 5, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Most of the old cars seem really ugly now......and huge....those fins in the back, I guess they were the thing back then.  Watching a program that took place in the 50's and there were a bunch of old cars on the streets, and they were all big and clunky looking.  I wonder how people will view our cars in, 50 years?
> ...



I suppose back then I thought they looked good.  I'm talking about now....they don't look so hot to me, now.  I love antiques and have several pieces in my home that I cherish, but not sure that cars appeal the same way.   I just wondered if my car model/make will look as strange/outdated to my great great grandchildren as the cars of the 50's, 60's and 70's look to me.  I'm sure they will.....


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 5, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I went to a yard sale a bit ago. Bought Willow on dvd. Been a long time since I watched that flick!


There's a street we pass a few blocks away called Willow.  Every time I pass it all I can think of is when Willow is trying to change Razeil back to human form and as she becomes a goat she bleats; Wiiilllloooowww.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 5, 2014)

Bought (inexpensively) a pair of painters pants I've converted into a cheap pair of 1840s trousers.  Well dyed em brown but was too brown for me so I washed em in bleach........  Now they're terra cotta (brownish orange) colored.....


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 5, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Oh, same for me.  When I bought my last place in town, if the subject of HOA came up, I walked.  It's no one's business what I do with my property, or how I do it.  Usually just a bunch of self-important, control-freak busybodies, IMHO.  But if one chooses such an environment, I would hope that much of the edicts would be voluntary.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 5, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Almost forgot our history lesson today, and I'm amazed that there wasn't a single hump day post....LOL:
> 
> On this day in History, September 3. . .
> 
> ...


I got hooked on "All My Children" the summer I earned my pin money babysitting three little boys...for $20/wk!!!  The job included preparing two meals and light housekeeping.  At any rate, I somehow got into that show, usually while vacuuming and dusting the living room.  (Mowing lawns was far, far more lucrative, if not as steady.)


----------



## Gracie (Sep 5, 2014)

HOA is no different than renting an apartment. Rules. Except you OWN the apartment.


----------



## Spoonman (Sep 5, 2014)

kaz said:


> This will be a six day week, I'll be in the office tomorrow catching up for sure.  One of the joys of working for yourself.  Worst boss you can have if you're an achiever...


I once fired myself


----------



## Spoonman (Sep 5, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Most of the old cars seem really ugly now......and huge....those fins in the back, I guess they were the thing back then.  Watching a program that took place in the 50's and there were a bunch of old cars on the streets, and they were all big and clunky looking.  I wonder how people will view our cars in, 50 years?
> ...


Me too.  I totally loved those older cars.   that was style


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 5, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Well of course our taste is our taste and there really is no right or wrong.  But my kids are still fascinated by old cars and consider them things of beauty.  Not sure about the next generation as I don't think I've ever had that particular discussion with them.  But how can one not see these as beautiful?  And the family cars were so roomy and comfortable--you could put four people in the back seat comfortably and three in the front seat.  And there was plenty of leg room so you could add another layer sitting on laps.  And we could get four or five or more people in the trunk.  (Long story that.)


----------



## Mertex (Sep 5, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > This will be a six day week, I'll be in the office tomorrow catching up for sure.  One of the joys of working for yourself.  Worst boss you can have if you're an achiever...
> ...


----------



## Spoonman (Sep 5, 2014)

Sherry said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Settle down Darkwind, I'll go find Sherry, Mertex or AquaAthena.
> ...


Now I know where the term lemon squeezer originated


----------



## boedicca (Sep 5, 2014)

Gracie said:


> HOA is no different than renting an apartment. Rules. Except you OWN the apartment.



Oh, HOA is worse.   You own your property, but other people get to tell you how to take care of it.

I have a friend who wants to replace a window in her condo. The rules say she has to replace ALL of them; she can't replace just the one that is in bad repair.  Oy.  Very expensive.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 5, 2014)

I suggest midnight carpenters...


----------



## Derideo_Te (Sep 5, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > HOA is no different than renting an apartment. Rules. Except you OWN the apartment.
> ...



I can't stand stupid HOA rules like those. What if only a single window was broken? Does that mean replacing all of them? Of course it doesn't. The rules should state that the replacement is equal to or better grade than original installation and is consistent with style and color. Beyond that it is up the homeowner what they choose to go with.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 5, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




This particular rule isn't about broke glass - it's about replacing the entire window, frame and all.  My friend has a dry rot problem in one window.    The others are fine.   They also require a certain make and model.  Altogether, the cost would be close to $20K.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 5, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > HOA is no different than renting an apartment. Rules. Except you OWN the apartment.
> ...



I guess that depends on the HOA.  Our's is kinda laid back, not too many rules, they hardly interfere with anyone unless someone is blatantly doing something that would bring our home values down, and that is if it is reported to the HOA.  I remember one time, before we even build our house and we were living in another state, the HOA was battling with some residents who tried to install a trailer on their property next to their house and use it for their parents to live in, but the rules clearly restrict any trailers permanent or for long periods with people living in them.  Also, they made one neighbor get rid of a pot belly pig pet.  It was kind of cute when it was little, then it got big and made some awful noises.  We really didn't care, cause we/they have acreage and it wasn't like where we could see it or hear it unless we were outside and close to that end of our property, but apparently someone didn't like it.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 5, 2014)

Plan B:  midnight attorneys?


----------



## R.D. (Sep 5, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> I suggest midnight carpenters...



It’s better to beg for forgiveness than to ask for permission


----------



## Gracie (Sep 5, 2014)

I would never buy a property that has HOA. Nope. Too many rules. Sigh. Remember once upon a time you could buy land and do what you want with it? Even if it meant building a one room cabin. Not any more.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 5, 2014)

Mertex said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



That's ours--a neighborhood association rather than a HOA--but pretty much anything within reason goes in our area.  The only time the association steps in is if somebody really is hurting everybody else's property values with junk cars in the yard or whatever.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 5, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Did you know that the word for fear of beards is pogonophobia?  I'm pretty sure it has nothing to do with our Pogo though.



I thought that meant I'm fearless.

Phooey.

Wouldn't work anyway; I have severe acrophobia.  Which is what makes retrieving Hobbes SO much fun.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 5, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay boys and girls, for today's history lesson:
> ...




In all these years, that has never occurred to me.

Isn't it upside down then?


----------



## Sherry (Sep 5, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Almost forgot our history lesson today, and I'm amazed that there wasn't a single hump day post....LOL:
> ...



I am still mourning the loss of AMC. I miss Erika, and was really disappointed when the online thing didn't take off after ABC cancelled it...how cool it was to see Jessie and Angie reunited, plus Tad was on the verge of coming back to be with Dixie. I need closure!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 5, 2014)

The wife's watching my favorite comedy show, Ancient Aliens.  Guess I'll sit and get some laughs too.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 5, 2014)

Time to check for missing body parts and head to bed.  Try to keep the world spinning while I sleep please.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 6, 2014)

Haven't been here in a few days. Busy shopping for stuff for sisters wedding.

Tournament next Sunday. Getting excited but I have been working hard. Its the State Titles, so if I win a medal, I will be one of the best in my State in my age and grade division. Got a silver in sparring last year, so lets hope I can get another this year.

Picked out a dress for both the bridal shower and the wedding. Well, mum picked out the wedding dress. The wedding one is blue mauve and looks awesome, and the one I picked is a dark floral pattern which I thought looked great.

I have a new job! Well, sort of. Its a trial at the market tomorrow, I am working in one of the stalls selling pet products. There may be several other people there trying to get the permanent position so I hope I do well. A job is a job, even if its only for a couple of hours.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 6, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel and their house deal,
007's Mom,
Pogo's aunt,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, and Becki.







P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 6, 2014)

One of my young karate mates, an 11 year old girl, was run over by a trailer last weekend. Not a trailer as in a truck, but a trailer you carry with your car. She has a massive bruise on her leg because she got too close to it. But she still turned up and put in 100% as per usual.

Little champion, she is.


----------



## R.D. (Sep 6, 2014)

It is so  humid this morning here all the windows look like


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 6, 2014)

R. D., that does not look nice at all.  The grand sons are off to comic con and we are waking down to the park to feed the ducks in a few minutes and listen to the inhabitants at all.  Salt Lake at this time of the year is normally very cool winters and nice days.

Every one, have a great day.


----------



## kaz (Sep 6, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > This will be a six day week, I'll be in the office tomorrow catching up for sure.  One of the joys of working for yourself.  Worst boss you can have if you're an achiever...
> ...



I haven't been that kind.  I am here in the office, there is just too much paper, I am doing something about that.  Though now I'm taking a break for my second cup...


----------



## SixFoot (Sep 6, 2014)

Good morning. And speaking of mornings, here's how I typically start off the day, cleaning things out, feeding ungrateful critters, collecting food etc..:


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 6, 2014)

R.D. said:


> It is so  humid this morning here all the windows look like



Yuk. 

That is the look I dread when I get into my car.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 6, 2014)

OK, short walk, some rain squall, some shopping, some garage saling and home.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 6, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > It is so  humid this morning here all the windows look like
> ...



Good morning everybody.  Ya'll just need to move to the high desert where you don't ever have windows that look like that either on your house or your car.  Even what minor amounts of frost collect on surfaces in the winter rarely need scraping or defrosting before you can drive.  But you also have xeroscaped yards and get used to the unique beauty of earthtones instead of green landscapes and skin moisturizers are big business here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 6, 2014)

And LOL Sixfoot.  Actually when I was little and we had chickens, they did follow us around like that.  Mostly because just about anything that was edible and not too messy got tossed out to them.  We kids loved the chore of feeding the chickens.

When our kids were little, Hombre and I left them with friends on a farm for several days once.  Our friend gave them chores to do along with their own kids and our five-year-old son was assigned the task of watering the chickens.  She told us she would look out and he would be standing at the chicken pen, his fingers wound through the wire, watching.  And if a chicken took a drink from the watering trough, he hurried to refill it.  He thought it was great fun.


----------



## mdk (Sep 6, 2014)

Good morning everyone! I am new to this forum but I know already I am going to like this thread.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 6, 2014)

mdk, you will really like the Coffee Shop.  Almost always it stays politics free, although on rare occasion I and a few others have violated that inappropriately.  Welcome!


----------



## alan1 (Sep 6, 2014)

Well, things just keep getting more and more interesting at work.

About a month ago, the company I work for issued a press release and a company memo stating that we were being sold (merger) to a company similar to ours (company 1).  A company with a similar operating model but a different clientele and operating strategy.  Interesting point #1 is that the other company is smaller than us.
Then, two weeks later, our largest direct competitor (company 2) with an identical customer base and identical operating strategy made an offer to buy that was larger.  Interesting point #2 is that it is a company that is larger than us.  The company I work for turned down the larger offer citing anti-trust law as the reason (I suppose that could be interesting point #3).
Tuesday of this week, company 2 increased their buyout offer for us.  Company 2 also indicated possible "hostile take over action" if declined again.  That would be interesting point #4.
Thursday this week, my company again declined the buyout offer from company 2 and issued a press release citing exact FTC rules about anti-trust law, divestiture, etc that (they think) would make it a bad deal for shareholders. Making that Interesting point #5.
Yesterday, company 2 issued a press release stating that were still intent on buying us and would explore their options to do so.  Options (most likely) include a direct appeal to shareholders and/or a hostile takeover.  That would be interesting point #6.

Meanwhile, the senior management and executives keep telling us not to listen to the noise (press) or worry about what will eventually happen.  Sorry, I can't help but think about it.  If company 2 buys us there is about a 98% chance I will lose my job in about a year.  The mere 2% chance of keeping my job would include re-location to another state far from my family, so that is not an option for me.  If company 1 buys us there is about a 75% chance I will lose my job in about two years.  Of the remaining 25%, I'm guessing it's a 50/50 possibility of having to re-locate to another state.  Again, far from my family.  Company 2 is a better option for me, but still not a good final outcome in most scenarios.

I was planning on retiring from the company I currently work for, but I don't think that is going to happen now.  In my past, I have always worked for the company that was acquiring the other company.  I've never been in a situation where my employer was being acquired.  Time to dust off the resume, update it, and keep my options open.  Fortunately, I work in IT, I'm good at what I do, and there is high demand for what I do.  In the worst case scenario, I have a year to secure other employment, so I don't see a problem there.  
I just hate going through the whole employment seeking process -- resume's, interviews, waiting, negotiating salary and vacation time.  It's just a pain, especially negotiating vacation.  Most companies focus on salary when recruiting/hiring.  Screw that, I am more than willing to accept less in salary for an extra week or two of vacation.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi all. I'm having problems getting to grips with the navigation here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 6, 2014)

For today's history lesson boys and girls, on this day in history:

September 6, 1522, Ferdinand Magellan's one remaining ship, the small but sturdy Victoria, returned to Spain, after the first ever round the world trip by sea.

Inspired by Columbus's great adventure 30 years before, and by Portugal's Vasco da Gama who did find a new trade route to India in 1498, Magellan wanted to complete a great feat of his own.  Rebuffed by the Portuguese monarchy, he went to the Spanish monarchy who were interested and financed the expedition.  In September, 1519, Magellan's flagship Trinidad and four other ships carrying crews of 250 men, set sail.  He was killed in hostilities in the Philippines.  Hostilities, storms, starvation, and disease tool a terrible toll on the expedition.  Only 18 of the crew and one ship would survive the trip.

Magellan is credited with discovering the vast Pacific Ocean, demonstrating potential for unlimited trade routes to the east including that elusive route to India, and proving once and for all that Aristotle's theory of a round Earth was accurate.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 6, 2014)

Okay clever clogs. Apart from the pretty picture, how about instructions on using  the rudder.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 6, 2014)

And a warm Coffee Shop welcome to Mdk and Mindful who are joining us for the first time this morning.  Welcome, welcome.  Please read over the OP to see what we are all about here in the Coffee Shop and drag up a chair and join right in.  We're most pleased to have you.  Once it is obvious you plan to settle in here, you will be adopted as Coffee Shop 'family'.  

Your choice of complimentary beverages:


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 6, 2014)

Mindful said:


> Okay clever clogs. Apart from the pretty picture, how about instructions on using  the rudder.



LOL.  Well first you'll have to be a bit more specific as to what you want to know.  Just ask and we'll answer as best we can.  If you are used to V-bulletin on message boards, there will be a bit of a learning curve here.  We just recently switched over to this software so ALL of us are having to learn to use it, but it does become comfortable fairly quickly.  You obviously do know how to make a post.

To find your way back to the Coffee Shop bookmark us OR at the top of your screen you will see a Watched Threads button.  That takes you to unread Watched threads but just under the title will be a line ending with 'more information. . . . ' that is actually a link.  Click on that and it will take you to ALL WATCHED THREADS which replaces what most of us knew before as threads we were subscribed to.  Or there is a button for All Watched Threads at the bottom of the Unread Watched Threads page.  The Coffee Shop is also pinned in the Lounge Forum.

I just made an icon for All Watched Threads on my desktop and come to USMB with that now.  Saves a lot of time.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 6, 2014)

How do I turn forward, or go back a page?  And find where I was before. I was on another forum with too many top heavy thrills and spills in the software.Though I got used to it in the end.

What do you mean by "watched threads"?  Threads that we are all looking at right now?

However, thanks for the tutorial. I will do my best to imprint it on this brain of mine.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 6, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Haven't been here in a few days. Busy shopping for stuff for sisters wedding.
> 
> Tournament next Sunday. Getting excited but I have been working hard. Its the State Titles, so if I win a medal, I will be one of the best in my State in my age and grade division. Got a silver in sparring last year, so lets hope I can get another this year.
> 
> ...



So you ARE going to the wedding    (I remember the discussion when you had decided that you wouldn't be attending.  But as it is with all of us, situations are changing all the time.  )


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 6, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Well, things just keep getting more and more interesting at work.
> 
> About a month ago, the company I work for issued a press release and a company memo stating that we were being sold (merger) to a company similar to ours (company 1).  A company with a similar operating model but a different clientele and operating strategy.  Interesting point #1 is that the other company is smaller than us.
> Then, two weeks later, our largest direct competitor (company 2) with an identical customer base and identical operating strategy made an offer to buy that was larger.  Interesting point #2 is that it is a company that is larger than us.  The company I work for turned down the larger offer citing anti-trust law as the reason (I suppose that could be interesting point #3).
> ...



Speaking of situations changing.   Huh.  Very different scenario when you last reported on the changes with your company.  Having had several companies sold out from under us, Hombre and I know that promises and assurances given at those times rarely if ever hold up for the long term.  And there hasn't been a single time that has happened that turned out to be good for us.  But we successfully moved on and got on with our lives.  Most of us humans are pretty adaptable to be able to do what we have to do to get things done.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 6, 2014)

Mindful said:


> How do I turn forward, or go back a page?  And find where I was before. I was on another forum with too many top heavy thrills and spills in the software.Though I got used to it in the end.
> 
> What do you mean by "watched threads"?  Threads that we are all looking at right now?
> 
> However, thanks for the tutorial. I will do my best to imprint it on this brain of mine.



Look at the top and bottom of the page and you'll see a number of page numbers listed.  They are in small type and kind of grayed out, but you move around from page to page by clicking on those.

On most forums the threads you have participated in or subscribed to are called "subscribed threads".  Here they are called watched threads--you WATCH instead of SUBSCRIBE.  If you post in a thread you automatically WATCH it (subscribe to it).  You can unsubscribe by clicking on the 'unwatch thread' button at the top right of the page.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 6, 2014)

Where is the  pm function?


----------



## SixFoot (Sep 6, 2014)

mdk said:


> Good morning everyone! I am new to this forum but I know already I am going to like this thread.



Its right up your alley, huh? lol


----------



## SixFoot (Sep 6, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



I dunno about all that desert dwelling you speak of. I've had just about enough sand for my lifetime lol. Its 65 degrees, overcast and breezy right now here in Missouri. The occasional ice scraping is totally worth the beautiful smell of green country air. As a bonus, the only places I've seen (and I've seen many) that had more beautiful night skies were Alaska and Afghanistan.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 6, 2014)

Alan1, if you are financially good for the future retirement options, start looking now and take the first decent offer and jump.  Give your current company no warning, because the culture has changed; your company would fire you yesterday if it was to the advantage of the company.

Best of luck.


----------



## alan1 (Sep 6, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, things just keep getting more and more interesting at work.
> ...


Yep, Foxy, we're pretty adaptable and I know things will work out for me as they always have.
Hopefully with more vacation time.  

Life's been good to me so far,

Maybe because I'm a country boy,

I live the life I love and I love the life I live,


----------



## alan1 (Sep 6, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Alan1, if you are financially good for the future retirement options, start looking now and take the first decent offer and jump.  Give your current company no warning, because the culture has changed; your company would fire you yesterday if it was to the advantage of the company.
> 
> Best of luck.


I understand what you speak, Jake.
I have long held a relationship with my boss that I would tell her if I was seeking other employment.  This past month I told her that although I wasn't actively seeking other employment, I have now started replying to headhunters in a mode of acceptance as opposed to blowing them off like in the past.  She offered both professional and personal recommendation if desired or needed.
It's not just the company, it's the professional relationships I've built with people over the years.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 6, 2014)

SixFoot said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  Ya'll just need to move to the high desert where you don't ever have windows that look like that either on your house or your car.  Even what minor amounts of frost collect on surfaces in the winter rarely need scraping or defrosting before you can drive.  But you also have xeroscaped yards and get used to the unique beauty of earthtones instead of green landscapes and skin moisturizers are big business here.
> ...



High desert terrain can be sandy and there is a lot of sandy soil on the west side of Albuquerque, but it mostly is really rocky soil interspersed with desert plant life.  The climate is rarely extreme for either heat or cold but we do enjoy all four seasons.  It isn't for everybody.  But sometimes when I need a spiritual lift, I just drive out into a beautiful spot somewhere and get out and just marvel and the sheer magnitude and energy of it that I have experienced nowhere else on Earth.  I suppose seeing and appreciating the special beauty of the high desert is an acquired taste, and as I said, may not be for everybody.  But I've lived in Kansas and loved it.  Lived in various parts of Texas and loved it.  Lived in West Virginia and loved it.  But none of those places has the same special ambiance as here.


----------



## SixFoot (Sep 6, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



It definitely has its beauty to it. No one can deny that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 6, 2014)

Mindful said:


> Where is the  pm function?



Click on a member's name and it opens a small screen that allows you to navigate to that person's profile page or 'follow him/her' which is the same a befriending on other sites.  And you'll see an option to 'start a conversation'.  PMs are *conservations* now.  Our old forum required you to have a certain number of posts before you obtain PM privileges and I don't know if that is the case now or not.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 6, 2014)

Morning all !


----------



## Sherry (Sep 6, 2014)

SixFoot said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



When I was watching the video you posted, it immediately reminded me of the time I spent living in SW Missouri...not sure where that video was taken, but the landscape, and even the rustling of the leaves, seemed familiar.


----------



## SixFoot (Sep 6, 2014)

Sherry said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Its right by the Mark Twain reserves. Not quite the rolling beauty of the deep Ozarks, but quite a view from the right locations. It can really grow on someone.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Pogo (Sep 6, 2014)

Thunderstorms on and off have confined Hobbes inside.  He's really bored.  Has invented a new game called "bite the ankle".


----------



## Big Black Dog (Sep 6, 2014)

Howdy everybody - thought I'd drop in with a trip up-date.  Have a little time to kill here.  The trip has been good so far but there was one little touchy episode.  About half-way through Ohio the check engine light came on.  I pulled into a local Chevrolet dealer and he hooked the RV up to the computer and could find nothing wrong.  The check engine light even went off.  We both wrote it off as gremlins.  He was a very nice guy and didn't charge me a cent as the RV is under warranty and he had me back on the road within 30 minutes from the time I pulled into his dealership.  That has been the only problem so far.  We have made stops at Gettysburg, PA, Ronks, PA where we are currently camped, Hershey, PA, Bird-in-Hand, PA, and Intercourse, PA which was originally called "Cross Keys".  Tomorrow bright and early we will depart for the Albany, NY area and stay over night before heading into either Vermont or New Hampshire.  I was really impressed with the visit to Hershey.  That Mr. Hershey fellow did lots of very good things - much better than simply making candy bars.  He was a very impressive guy and leaves a great legacy.  Of course, while at Hershey I mailed lots of chocolate stuff to my daughter and my Aunt.  Todays adventures took me driving Mrs BBD around to all of the quilt shops with Bird-in-Hand and Intercourse.  We came to this area because she said she wanted to drive around and look at the beautiful Amish countryside.  That driving around looking at the "beautiful Amish countryside" lasted for just about 45 minutes and then she suggested we should stop and look at the local Amish quilt shops.  Being the "Driving Mrs. BBD" kind of guy I am I readily agreed and waited patiently outside on the benches with all the other husbands while she shopped in the stores.  Naturally she found lots of stuff that pleased her and the RV now weighs a bit more than it did earlier this morning.  It's been a real nice trip so far with no complaints or problems.  The RV is doing just fine except for the gas part of it all but I expected that when I bought it.  Nothing really to report out of the ordinary...  Oh, the camp ground where we are staying at (last night and tonight) is right beside an Amish family farm.  There is a wire fence that we are sort of backed up against and his chickens are free range and come up to the fence to roost in a small tree behind our camper.  He has about two dozen hens and a very impressive rooster.  The hens are fairly quiet but this morning at 0600 that darned rooster let the whole world know that it was time to get up.  I chuckled and Mrs. BBD groveled and that is the way the morning began.  I will post again when I have the time along the way.  Hope everybody is well, happy, and in good spirits.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 6, 2014)

Sherry said:


> When I was watching the video you posted, it immediately reminded me of the time I spent living in SW Missouri...not sure where that video was taken, but the landscape, and even the rustling of the leaves, seemed familiar.



Where in Southwest Missouri, Sherry?  We lived in Pittsburg (Ks) for awhile....just 30 miles from Joplin.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 6, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > When I was watching the video you posted, it immediately reminded me of the time I spent living in SW Missouri...not sure where that video was taken, but the landscape, and even the rustling of the leaves, seemed familiar.
> ...



About 20 minutes east of Springfield...I went to college at then SMSU, but it's now just MSU.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 6, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Ah, not that close but not that far from Joplin either.  When we were living in Pittsburg, one of Hombre and my friends--a classmate of his from Plainview TX--was preaching in a Baptist church in Springfield.  It was funny.  When we lived in Plainview, he was in Amarillo about 80 miles away.  When we moved to the north Texas Panhandle, he was about 60 miles away in a little town called Sunray.  When we moved to Kansas he was about 90 miles away in Missouri.  When he went to Australia though, we were nowhere near close.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 6, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Haven't been here in a few days. Busy shopping for stuff for sisters wedding.
> 
> Tournament next Sunday. Getting excited but I have been working hard. Its the State Titles, so if I win a medal, I will be one of the best in my State in my age and grade division. Got a silver in sparring last year, so lets hope I can get another this year.
> 
> ...



Hi Noomi, is this another sister getting married?  I remember some time back your sister was getting married in another country, so is this the same sister, same wedding?  I thought it had already happened.

Kudos to you for working hard, hope you get a medal, and hope you do well in your new job.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 6, 2014)

Noomi said:


> One of my young karate mates, an 11 year old girl, was run over by a trailer last weekend. Not a trailer as in a truck, but a trailer you carry with your car. She has a massive bruise on her leg because she got too close to it. But she still turned up and put in 100% as per usual.
> 
> Little champion, she is.



Oh wow!  When I first started reading your comment I thought for sure you were going to say she was killed....glad it wasn't that serious....that she was able to do her exercises is amazing.  Did the driver even know it?


----------



## Mertex (Sep 6, 2014)

mdk said:


> Good morning everyone! I am new to this forum but I know already I am going to like this thread.




We drink a lot of coffee  - hope you are a coffee lover, but no matter, welcome anyway.  Foxy said we could have other drinks.....


----------



## Mertex (Sep 6, 2014)

Mindful said:


> How do I turn forward, or go back a page?  And find where I was before. I was on another forum with too many top heavy thrills and spills in the software.Though I got used to it in the end.
> 
> What do you mean by "watched threads"?  Threads that we are all looking at right now?
> 
> However, thanks for the tutorial. I will do my best to imprint it on this brain of mine.



To go back on a page you just hit your back arrow up on your computer (under the red dot).....but after you respond to someone and your post is on the board, just hit the little arrow next to the person's username that you were responding to and it will take you back to their post....where you were when you responded to them.

NOOMI SAID: ↑  <<<<   that little arrow.

Watched threads are those threads where you've made a comment at one time or another.


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 6, 2014)

Given that I drive nearly 130 miles round trip for My job (each day), it goes without saying that I put a lot of miles on a vehicle.  My Tribute finally gave up the ghost.  It was running rough and over this past week, I had tried to get it to pass safety inspection, but alas....it was far to costly and at 211,883 miles, I think I managed to get My monies worth out of it.

I didn't really want to take out another auto loan as I wanted to get the Jeep paid off first, but I have to have transportation.  This time, I opted for gas economy, mainly because it was costing Me a little over 400 dollars a month just in gas alone. 

So, the new ride will cost about 40 percent of the cost of My Tribute, which will save Me over 200 dollars a month.  Coincidentally, My new car payment equals out to 199.88 per month.  Not to bad since the savings will make the car  payment and maybe even cover most of the insurance increase, which shouldn't be much. 

So, the new ride is a Mazda 3 with the sport package and I admit...I like it.  Its responsive and a decent ride.

Here is it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 6, 2014)

Just got back from the Springs, picked up a used patio furniture set, in great shape for $40 as well as a few other things.....  Basically some retail therapy......
The house situation is still up in the air but now the realtor (my brother hired) is trying to help us out.  We sent our loan app package to him and he sent it to his loan people to see if anything can be done from a different angle, we'll see.  Actually both the wife and I have reached the point of resignation, it'll happen or it won't, it's not in our hands.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 6, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> Given that I drive nearly 130 miles round trip for My job (each day), it goes without saying that I put a lot of miles on a vehicle.  My Tribute finally gave up the ghost.  It was running rough and over this past week, I had tried to get it to pass safety inspection, but alas....it was far to costly and at 211,883 miles, I think I managed to get My monies worth out of it.
> 
> I didn't really want to take out another auto loan as I wanted to get the Jeep paid off first, but I have to have transportation.  This time, I opted for gas economy, mainly because it was costing Me a little over 400 dollars a month just in gas alone.
> 
> ...



Really pretty Darkwind.  I had a little Mazda RX3 with a Wankle engine eons ago.  Ran the wheels off that car before my kids ran them off again.  It was still running like a sewing machine when we traded it.  Is that you sitting in it?


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 6, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel and their house deal,
007's Mom,
Pogo's aunt,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, and Becki.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 6, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > One of my young karate mates, an 11 year old girl, was run over by a trailer last weekend. Not a trailer as in a truck, but a trailer you carry with your car. She has a massive bruise on her leg because she got too close to it. But she still turned up and put in 100% as per usual.
> ...



Yeah, the driver was her father, I think, lol. She got too close to it, is all.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 6, 2014)

The Greek festival, the farmers market. ComicCon, and the State Fair in SLC today.  Family, friends, and freaks everywhere.  Good times.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 6, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't been here in a few days. Busy shopping for stuff for sisters wedding.
> ...



Same sister. She had a wedding in Hong Kong for his family, and she is having one for her Australian family. The one in HK is not recognised here.

The bridal shower is this weekend and mum still can't decide when she wants to come home. She needs to decide because my tournament is on the Sunday and I have to arrange a ride down there if it comes to it. She is pissing me off. Purposefully taking her time so she will have an excuse to force me not to go. Over my dead body.

The job went well. I worked four hours looking after one stall area. They have the biggest stall in the whole market, its the size of six stalls whacked together. I get to sell the crockery, saucepans, and other odd bits. I sold one lady a weather vane for $30 which was neat. And tons of plates, lol! So many people like to buy plates.
They will call me in a fortnight, so hopefully they still want me back!


----------



## Noomi (Sep 6, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> So, the new ride is a Mazda 3 with the sport package and I admit...I like it.  Its responsive and a decent ride.
> 
> Here is it.
> 
> View attachment 31634



Great car!


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 7, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Given that I drive nearly 130 miles round trip for My job (each day), it goes without saying that I put a lot of miles on a vehicle.  My Tribute finally gave up the ghost.  It was running rough and over this past week, I had tried to get it to pass safety inspection, but alas....it was far to costly and at 211,883 miles, I think I managed to get My monies worth out of it.
> ...


It is.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 7, 2014)

Evening all!


----------



## Mindful (Sep 7, 2014)

I think I'm getting the hang of it now.


----------



## R.D. (Sep 7, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> Given that I drive nearly 130 miles round trip for My job (each day), it goes without saying that I put a lot of miles on a vehicle.  My Tribute finally gave up the ghost.  It was running rough and over this past week, I had tried to get it to pass safety inspection, but alas....it was far to costly and at 211,883 miles, I think I managed to get My monies worth out of it.
> 
> I didn't really want to take out another auto loan as I wanted to get the Jeep paid off first, but I have to have transportation.  This time, I opted for gas economy, mainly because it was costing Me a little over 400 dollars a month just in gas alone.
> 
> ...


Nice!   Is there a white care rule in your area


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 7, 2014)

Good morning, everyone. Have a good, restful Sunday.

-Stat


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 7, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, everyone. Have a good, restful Sunday.
> 
> -Stat


Wellll, good morning.  Feeling better?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 7, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, everyone. Have a good, restful Sunday.
> ...





I am finnnnnnne, always was. Been busy.  How ya doin?


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 7, 2014)

Just had something I haven't had in quite a while, whole grain French Toast.


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 7, 2014)

mdk said:


> Good morning everyone! I am new to this forum but I know already I am going to like this thread.



Thank you, mdk, and you are most welcomed here; a place where politics are left at the door and general topics of discussion are welcomed. It's a good place to start off one's day, for sure.


----------



## mdk (Sep 7, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everyone! I am new to this forum but I know already I am going to like this thread.
> ...



Thank you and all of you that welcomed me so warmly. I am still finding my legs with the new place. I hope be a more prolific poster once I get a dash more free time. 

Happy NFL Sunday everyone! Let's Go Steelers!


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 7, 2014)

Darkwind said:  So, the new ride is a Mazda 3 with the sport package and I admit...I like it.  Its responsive and a decent ride.

Here is it.

View attachment 31634[/QUOTE]

I said:  Really pretty Darkwind.  I had a little Mazda RX3 with a Wankle engine eons ago.  Ran the wheels off that car before my kids ran them off again.  It was still running like a sewing machine when we traded it.  Is that you sitting in it?

Darkwind said:  It is.

How neat.  Of course it probably isn't the best pic you've ever had taken, but it is fun to have a glimpse of what we look like.

(Had to edit because I screwed up the quote coding and didn't want to take time to fix it.)


----------



## Derideo_Te (Sep 7, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



She should just replace the single window and let them try and force her to spend $20k. If they are stupid enough to try she will have a case to take to court against them. A little homework will probably turn up a bunch of similar lawsuits against HOA's where they lost when trying to force homeowners to spend unnecessary money. The HOA's own lawyer will probably tell them to rewrite their resolutions since that will be cheaper than a lawsuit.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 7, 2014)

Out at the family ranch, and this is what we go through every time at the bunk house.


----------



## R.D. (Sep 7, 2014)

mdk said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


A Steelers fan


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 7, 2014)

Well, I'm still here.  My leg hurts.  I actually walked around the block yesterday for the first time since my surgery.  Gonna need pain pills today.  Hope all is well.  I really don't care for this new format.  The quotes is what gets me.  Why can't they form a whole line instead of a long column?


----------



## Mindful (Sep 7, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Well, I'm still here.  My leg hurts.  I actually walked around the block yesterday for the first time since my surgery.  Gonna need pain pills today.  Hope all is well.  I really don't care for this new format.  The quotes is what gets me.  Why can't they form a whole line instead of a long column?



New format? What was it like before?  I'm a newbie here.

Commiserations with your leg trouble . I'm flat on my back with sciatica. And  I have some heavy travelling coming up. .


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 7, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Well, I'm still here.  My leg hurts.  I actually walked around the block yesterday for the first time since my surgery.  Gonna need pain pills today.  Hope all is well.  I really don't care for this new format.  The quotes is what gets me.  Why can't they form a whole line instead of a long column?




I'm am glad you are still here.


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 7, 2014)

Mindful said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I'm still here.  My leg hurts.  I actually walked around the block yesterday for the first time since my surgery.  Gonna need pain pills today.  Hope all is well.  I really don't care for this new format.  The quotes is what gets me.  Why can't they form a whole line instead of a long column?
> ...



You poor thing, I will not list all my health problems here, it'll just look like a session in whining, which I'm very good at by the way.    I'll pray for you.  Where are you traveling to?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 7, 2014)

Mindful said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I'm still here.  My leg hurts.  I actually walked around the block yesterday for the first time since my surgery.  Gonna need pain pills today.  Hope all is well.  I really don't care for this new format.  The quotes is what gets me.  Why can't they form a whole line instead of a long column?
> ...




Shortly before you joined, USMB switched over to an entirely new software. We are all just now learing how to get around with it and the admin is working very diligently to get the bugs and kinks out of it.


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 7, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Just had something I haven't had in quite a while, whole grain French Toast.



French toast is something I like best when made with cinnamon swirl bread.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 7, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



The Levant. The US. Then the Levant.

I'm in perfect health other than this annoyance. It's caused by a slight wearing away of a spinal disc. Comes and goes. Affected by climate. But really bad this time. Gets on my nerves.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 7, 2014)

Which part of the Levant or are you touring the whole area?  Kinda dangerous in some spots right now.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 7, 2014)

Mindful said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I'm still here.  My leg hurts.  I actually walked around the block yesterday for the first time since my surgery.  Gonna need pain pills today.  Hope all is well.  I really don't care for this new format.  The quotes is what gets me.  Why can't they form a whole line instead of a long column?
> ...



Mindful, a day or two ago I mentioned those wraps that your put around your thigh and wear under your clothing--is supposed to apply a form of acupressure that relieves sciatica symptoms and other back pain.  They have been advertising it on TV a lot lately.  I'm wanting somebody to try one and see if it really works before I order them for Hombre and me.  

And we'll look forward to hearing about your adventures in your travels.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 7, 2014)

We're back from church and a pleasant brunch.  The city is buzzing like a beehive today though--not sure what all is going on.  I know that law enforcement people from all over are here for a major regional shooting competition, but surely that wouldn't fill up the town?

Anyhow for today's history lesson:

*On September 7, 1981, *Judge Wapner & People's Court premiered on TV introducing a new genre of reality television in which small claims court cases are arbitrated and are binding under the law.  Los Angeles CountySuperior Court Judge Joseph Wapner presided on the show until May 21, 1993 when production ended.  Revived in 1997, the show went through a series of judges until FloridaState Circuit Court Judge Marilyn Milian was put on the bench in 2001 and has been there ever since.

Who doesn't remember the iconic scenes from the movie "Rainman" as Ray eagerly looked forward to each days airing of People's Court?  "One minute to Wapner."


----------



## Sherry (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 7, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Well, I'm still here.  My leg hurts.  I actually walked around the block yesterday for the first time since my surgery.  Gonna need pain pills today.  Hope all is well.  I really don't care for this new format.  The quotes is what gets me.  Why can't they form a whole line instead of a long column?



Oh, and I'm most pleased you are still here.  The new format for the board has been a pretty steep learning curve for a lot of us, but day by day it becomes more comfortable and user friendly.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 7, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I'm still here.  My leg hurts.  I actually walked around the block yesterday for the first time since my surgery.  Gonna need pain pills today.  Hope all is well.  I really don't care for this new format.  The quotes is what gets me.  Why can't they form a whole line instead of a long column?
> ...



I was not pleased initially, but I've adapted...I'm 95% comfortable with the new format.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 7, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



Yeah, most of us really hated it at first.  But as we've learned to respond to different words and concepts and figured out how to use it, it really isn't all that bad.  Some feature I really like.  And now that I'm getting used to this, there isn't a lot from the old system that I'm missing a whole lot.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 7, 2014)

Cowboys kick off in a few minutes, and SFC Ollie can groan and moan for a whole nother season.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 7, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Cowboys kick off in a few minutes, and SFC Ollie can groan and moan for a whole nother season.



I guess he won't be moaning and groaning in the CS anymore.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 7, 2014)

I miss his good heart.


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 7, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I just wish the quotes were in a paragraph form instead of a long thin column.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 7, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Mine are in paragraph form.


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 7, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Mine are in long thin lines.  In this one, my original post is now 2 letters wide.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 7, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



That would drive me nuts...maybe there is a setting that could be changed to fix it.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 7, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



I'll look out for them.


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 7, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Given that I drive nearly 130 miles round trip for My job (each day), it goes without saying that I put a lot of miles on a vehicle.  My Tribute finally gave up the ghost.  It was running rough and over this past week, I had tried to get it to pass safety inspection, but alas....it was far to costly and at 211,883 miles, I think I managed to get My monies worth out of it.
> ...


What is a white car rule?  I guess that means I don't know.  lol


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 7, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Darkwind said:  So, the new ride is a Mazda 3 with the sport package and I admit...I like it.  Its responsive and a decent ride.
> 
> Here is it.
> 
> View attachment 31634



I said:  Really pretty Darkwind.  I had a little Mazda RX3 with a Wankle engine eons ago.  Ran the wheels off that car before my kids ran them off again.  It was still running like a sewing machine when we traded it.  Is that you sitting in it?

Darkwind said:  It is.

How neat.  Of course it probably isn't the best pic you've ever had taken, but it is fun to have a glimpse of what we look like.

(Had to edit because I screwed up the quote coding and didn't want to take time to fix it.)[/QUOTE]
yeah, it wasn't the best pic.  It was taken with an iPhone.  Thank you.


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 7, 2014)

Wait.  R.D.  Are you talking about the "No white after Labor Day?"

lol


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 7, 2014)

There must be a setting for the posts to be more paragraph form.  My home computer makes it readable, but my work one does what Againsheila's does.  It is a big annoyance. 

Nice to have some new friends in the coffee shop.  Settle right in mindful and MDK (sp?).

Feeling tired tonight,  but happy to complete a big brush removal project.  Mrs. Liberty wants to have a garage sale soon, so I'll be busy moving stuff around.  Fall is already beginning it seems.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 8, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel and their house deal,
007's Mom,
Pogo's aunt,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, and Becki.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 8, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay boys and girls, for today's history lesson:
> 
> On this day in history, September 4, 1957, the Ford Motor Company unveiled the Edsel and designated the date as "E-day".  The car was pulled from the market in late 1959, citing poor sales, and was commemorated by the Washington Post as "Edsel:  The Flop Heard Around the World."  There are some interesting side stories about the Edsel however.
> 
> ...


I never owned one, but there are 4 rotting away in a lot down the street from Doc's. I'd love to pull one out of there and restore it, but I'm afraid they are all too far gone.

Addition for the prayer list, Foxy. My friend and loyal customer Mr. Larry appears to have had a minor stroke this morning. He insisted on coming in for the Sunday dice game with Max and I. His wife wasn't about to let him drive so she dropped him off. Unfortunately, he couldn't stay til the end We called his wife and she came and picked him up. She was going to drag him kicking and screaming, to the hospital. Larry has MS, is a colon cancer survivor and has had several bypasses in both femoral arteries.
He's 69 and we'd all love to see him make at least 90.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 8, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Would love to have known how it was before.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 8, 2014)

Another question. Is the "conversation" function the same as pm-ing?


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 8, 2014)

Mostly, though it has the look of a thread.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 8, 2014)

I miss the old board. Yes, I can navigate a bit with the new software but...it isn't the same. And I can't find anyone anymore half the time. Many have left. I kinda wish I could but I don't have anywhere else to go, to be honest. Well, I do, but it isn't home like usmb used to be for me.

Waa waaa waaa. I need some cheese with my whine.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 8, 2014)

Well, in my case it's what you don't know, you don't miss.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 8, 2014)

Lemons into lemonade.

My cell phone was stolen on Saturday while I was as the gym, working out. That sucked rocks.

So, I went to my cell-phone dealer this morning as soon as they were open and got a sweet package on a Samsung Galaxy S4 (the newest ones are the S5) with unlimited yadayadayada because I am also member of the German equivalent to AAA, called ADAC in Germany. It's just a contract extension with a minimum monthly fee for the phone over 24 months, not even close to the actual price for those phones. So, lemons just got turned into lemonade.

The new phone is charging and then all I have to do is to log on with my google account and all my good stuff that was in the cloud should just transfer on over. Here's hoping for the best.  I run my business appointments over that phone, so it having been stolen was a real pain in the ass. Had to cancel the SIM-card and change a lot of passwords very quickly. But at least I am still running with the same telephone number now - that was the critical element in all of this, to say the least.

So is life.


----------



## R.D. (Sep 8, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> Wait.  R.D.  Are you talking about the "No white after Labor Day?"
> 
> lol


  I follow that rule

There are 7 white cars in your picture


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 8, 2014)

And so it's Monday. 

I have a new neighbor.  Actually the new neighbor is the sister of my old neighbor.  She owns the dog grooming service I take Daisy the Mutt to.  Here's the situation: she has four Jack Russell terriers.  They are playful and active and bark as soon as they are exposed to oxygen.  Midnight last night they were barking.

I got up around 1:30 to pee and get a glass of milk and they were still barking.  This morning as I arose, they were still barking.

How should I address this situation?  I have to sleep due to my being a human being.  How can I get a good night's sleep with the windows open with four dogs barking?  She does a great job trimming up Daisy the Mutt and I still have to live in Pimplebutt, but I fear my sleepless nights will continue until furnace season.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 8, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> And so it's Monday.
> 
> I have a new neighbor.  Actually the new neighbor is the sister of my old neighbor.  She owns the dog grooming service I take Daisy the Mutt to.  Here's the situation: she has four Jack Russell terriers.  They are playful and active and bark as soon as they are exposed to oxygen.  Midnight last night they were barking.
> 
> ...




You can always bribe the neighbor dog with treats!!


----------



## kaz (Sep 8, 2014)

Happy Monday everyone!  I was just beat.  A good night sleep and a cup of Joe just change the world!

Running a business, dealing with my girls growing up, getting used to being empty nesters.  Things are good, yet it's so much work.  And it's three more words.  Ex ... pen ... sive ...


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 8, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > And so it's Monday.
> ...


In the wee small hours of the morning, I don't want to be trudging across the street with handfuls of kibble.  I'd rather buy an acoustically insulating dome for the entire property.  Like the Cone of Silence on Get Smart!


----------



## mdk (Sep 8, 2014)

Good morning everyone! Hope the day finds you well. I am chomping down some coffee and gathering jazz for our beach vacation. Thursday can't get here soon enough.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 8, 2014)

Good morning.  I am glad that many of the long time members have  migrated to the new setup here.

Going to get some of the rain from the hurricane off of Mexico and California.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 8, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> And so it's Monday.
> 
> I have a new neighbor.  Actually the new neighbor is the sister of my old neighbor.  She owns the dog grooming service I take Daisy the Mutt to.  Here's the situation: she has four Jack Russell terriers.  They are playful and active and bark as soon as they are exposed to oxygen.  Midnight last night they were barking.
> 
> ...



Have you told that woman her dogs keep you up all night?  Hasn't she noticed it herself?


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 8, 2014)

Mindful said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > And so it's Monday.
> ...


Here's the ironic part.  She named her dog grooming service Four Bad Jacks.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 8, 2014)

I'd be lying if I said I knew how to use all the stuff on the old style board.  

I'm here to stay, unless someone makes a better offer.  Even then, this is the one I come back to.

I drank pop too late in the day and my aches from clearing brush all day made sleep pretty tough last night.

I expect more spelling errors than normal.


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 8, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Good morning.  I am glad that many of the long time members have  migrated to the new setup here.
> 
> Going to get some of the rain from the hurricane off of Mexico and California.


Thanks Jake, and wishing you a good morning and satisfying day, this Monday. 

I can't wait for all our CS patrons to return to active duty here....


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 8, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> And so it's Monday.
> 
> I have a new neighbor.  Actually the new neighbor is the sister of my old neighbor.  She owns the dog grooming service I take Daisy the Mutt to.  Here's the situation: she has four Jack Russell terriers.  They are playful and active and bark as soon as they are exposed to oxygen.  Midnight last night they were barking.
> 
> ...


Challenging situation you have there, NK. I have suffered through similar ones, several times. Once, our gated community had rules against dogs barking after certain hours and that solved that one. I had to write a complaint, though. I have found owners of dogs barking for any reason, even just at the moon, couldn't care less about the annoyance to neighbors. Just one more reason_ to teach your children, well? _


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 8, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > And so it's Monday.
> ...


Unfortunately the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate does not lay within a gated compound.  There is no authority to hear my plight.  The dogs are in a fenced area in her front yard, the yard that faces my home.

Last night the dogs were barking and made another neighbor's dog bark as well.  Daisy the Mutt, to her credit, slept through all the din.  But it soon became apparent that the Jack Russells were barking in response to the other dog's barking which was, of course due to the Jack Russell's barking.  And yet they say the Jack Russell terrier is a smart dog.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 8, 2014)

Many communities limited the number of dogs you can own.  Also, the dog grooming business may not be in a business zone.


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 8, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Many communities limited the number of dogs you can own.  Also, the dog grooming business may not be in a business zone.


Don't misunderstand.  I like the owner.  I like her daughter.  I like the whole family.  I don't like her dogs, but I own a dog too.  the difference is my dog does not bark, except at the mailman.  I don't want to get her into trouble.  Her business is just fine.  I just want to figure out how to tell her to keep those damn dogs quiet after dark.


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 8, 2014)

Yesterday Daisy the Mutt and I took our daily walk in the park.  There was a case manager for the Board of Developmental disabilities walking two of her charges.  The two developmentally disabled folks just adored Daisy and Daisy was happy to show off.  We ran through her repertoire of tricks.  Everyone laughed and said 'Awww' and had a good time watching Daisy's antics.

Then one of the developmentally disabled folks asked me if Daisy could dial Emergency 9-1-1.  I explained that I did teach Daisy to dial 9-1-1 but she couldn't get it.  "She can dial the '9' and then a '1', but she can't figure out to dial that second '1'." I explained.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## saveliberty (Sep 8, 2014)

The limit here is three dogs.  I pointed that out to my neighbor (5) and said I wanted her to keep all those dogs she loved, but a not so understanding neighbor down the block might not cut her a break with all the barking at night.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 8, 2014)

I always reserve the right to misunderstand something.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 8, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> The limit here is three dogs.  I pointed that out to my neighbor (5) and said I wanted her to keep all those dogs she loved, but a not so understanding neighbor down the block might not cut her a break with all the barking at night.


Here there are no limits to dogs, cats, bears, coyotes, foxes, deer, prong horn........


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 8, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Lemons into lemonade.
> 
> My cell phone was stolen on Saturday while I was as the gym, working out. That sucked rocks.
> 
> ...


Damn kids these days!!!

So which gymnasium do you attend.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 8, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  Luxuriously slept in this morning that did wonders for me after several short nights in a row.

*Ernie*, Mr. Larry is on the vigil list and we hope he recovers completely.

Note to our newbies in the Coffee Shop, our vigil list is used by our Christians, Jews, and others alike who believe that prayer or good vibes have a positive effect.  Feel free to ask for yourselves or your loved ones to be included.

*Nosmo*, you really must have a discussion with the neighbor about her dogs barking.  At least confine them to the back yard or whatever if they are going to be out all night.  Since, as you say, you must live there, it is an intolerable situation to have your rest disturbed every night.

*Mindful, 007, Sheila, Ringel, and others suffering from chronic back pain*:  I saw that ad on TV before I got up this morning, and paid closer attention.  The product they are advertising can be seen at beactivebrace.com.  Couldn't copy and paste the pic but there is a lot of information about it.  If any of you try it, let me know if I should order one for Hombre and me.

*Sheila *re the quote boxes being unusable, can you stretch your window horizontally on the screen?  That might help.  Or go to C_K's bug thread in Announcements--it is pinned so you will see it immediately--and ask there if there is a solution.  I am not having a problem on either my PC or my laptop, but I on a thread with a whole screen of people's quotes, I do try to delete the top layer when it starts becoming a problem.

*Stat, *hooray for a good outcome but I would worry about what the thief had accessed on your old phone.

The coffee is good.  Wishing a great week for everybody.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 8, 2014)

Morning !
I hope you all had a good weekend. We have had rain on and off because of the hurricane so it's been nice. Everything is really green. 

Monday's morning smile


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 8, 2014)

Supervising the house keeping in the building.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 8, 2014)

Little bit warm out now, been supervising the housekeeping and I used the high speed blower to clean the parking levels.  Also worked out at the gym and used the tread mill.  Feeling good and a bit tired.

Time for lunch.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 8, 2014)

If you like really bad puns......


----------



## Mindful (Sep 8, 2014)

I went to the orthopaedic doctor today, and he prescribed pain killers and a course of physiotherapy. Six sessions. So I hope to be active again soon. He said the right  kind of bed helps.

The vigil list. What is that?


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 8, 2014)

Mindful said:


> I went to the orthopaedic doctor today, and he prescribed pain killers and a course of physiotherapy. Six sessions. So I hope to be active again soon. He said the right  kind of bed helps.
> 
> The vigil list. What is that?



If you will go to late yesterday, among the last posts you see where I signed off by posting the vigil list.  I do that every night (unless I can't get on or fall asleep and don't get back to the computer.)


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 8, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Lemons into lemonade.
> ...



It's called McFit...


----------



## Gracie (Sep 8, 2014)

Antsy pants here. Wanna get Goldie smogged so i can go play with her and make her all bohemian..and hang my medicine bag from the rear view mirror..and add the gew gaws and doo dads.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 8, 2014)

Just a heads up, many of you know they found a one centimeter lump in the wifes right breast, two mammos and a sonogram later determined it's non-cancerous.  This is what was said about the uterine firbroids they removed before they found the big one to be cancerous so she's "apprehensive" to say the least so we just saw a surgeon today and he'll do a lumpectomy next week.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 8, 2014)

Thinking of you and your wife, Ringel. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 8, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Just a heads up, many of you know they found a one centimeter lump in the wifes right breast, two mammos and a sonogram later determined it's non-cancerous.  This is what was said about the uterine firbroids they removed before they found the big one to be cancerous so she's "apprehensive" to say the least so we just saw a surgeon today and he'll do a lumpectomy next week.



Well you both remain on the list.  And we're all pulling for you I'm sure.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 8, 2014)

Ack!!!   My Coffee Owl Icon isn't working any more.  I think Jughead did the photoshop for it and DT coded it.  The coding still works but the Owl doesn't.  And Jughead hasn't been around for awhile.  I wonder what happened?


----------



## boedicca (Sep 8, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Just a heads up, many of you know they found a one centimeter lump in the wifes right breast, two mammos and a sonogram later determined it's non-cancerous.  This is what was said about the uterine firbroids they removed before they found the big one to be cancerous so she's "apprehensive" to say the least so we just saw a surgeon today and he'll do a lumpectomy next week.



Good luck to your wife and you...I hope the procedure is successful.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## Mindful (Sep 8, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Just a heads up, many of you know they found a one centimeter lump in the wifes right breast, two mammos and a sonogram later determined it's non-cancerous.  This is what was said about the uterine firbroids they removed before they found the big one to be cancerous so she's "apprehensive" to say the least so we just saw a surgeon today and he'll do a lumpectomy next week.



Hope all goes well. After a worrying time.


----------



## alan1 (Sep 8, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Lemons into lemonade.
> 
> My cell phone was stolen on Saturday while I was as the gym, working out. That sucked rocks.
> 
> ...


Almost every Thursday I get together for dinner and drinks with my daughters, son-in-law, other daughter's boyfriend and often another family that we have become great friends with. We usually hang out until about 10:30.  We sit outside if the weather is decent.  Now then, I'm not one of these people addicted to my phone, so it is not uncommon for me to forget my phone when we leave.  This past spring and summer I have left my phone no less than five times (probably more), and only once returned that night for it.  I'll usually go retrieve it the next day during my lunch hour.  Its never been stolen.  At least three times it was found by another customer and turned in to the wait staff, the other times the wait staff found it first.  
We do go to the same place almost every time and it has a lot of regulars, so maybe that is why people turn it in.  Maybe they're thinking "that dumbass left his phone again".  The waitress we usually have has gotten to the point that when I pay the tab, she reminds me to get my phone, but she's not always there.
I also leave work sometimes and leave my phone on my desk.  The office runs 18 hours a day and a cleaning crew empties my trash can every night after I have left.  My phone has never been stolen from work either although the cleaning crew and late shift help desk employees have had plenty of opportunity to do so.
Must be good living on my part.


----------



## alan1 (Sep 8, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> And so it's Monday.
> 
> I have a new neighbor.  Actually the new neighbor is the sister of my old neighbor.  She owns the dog grooming service I take Daisy the Mutt to.  Here's the situation: she has four Jack Russell terriers.  They are playful and active and bark as soon as they are exposed to oxygen.  Midnight last night they were barking.
> 
> ...


Nosmo, your first problem is that you are drinking milk in the middle of the night.  If you get up in the middle of the night, it should be to drink water.
The reason for the water is to re-hydrate yourself from all the alcohol.  See, if you drank a bunch of alcohol, you'd be passed out and you would probably never hear the dogs barking.  So drink more booze.
Additionally,  if you get drunk as snot, you can show up on your neighbor's doorstep with a shotgun at midnight and threaten to shoot her dogs if she doesn't make them shut up. (Note: Don't actually shoot them, just make the threat.)  The next day, you can tell her you are extremely sorry and embarrassed about your unacceptable behavior, explain that you were drunk and beg forgiveness.  But you still got your point across.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 8, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > And so it's Monday.
> ...



LOL.  I'm still calculating the odds on whether taking this advice could get Nosmo shot.


----------



## alan1 (Sep 8, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


He's posted pictures of his neighborhood.  He doesn't live in a neighborhood where people are likely to shoot.  Incidentally, that makes his threat to shoot all the more intimidating.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 8, 2014)

All I see is mad problem solving skills.


----------



## Starlight (Sep 8, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Just a heads up, many of you know they found a one centimeter lump in the wifes right breast, two mammos and a sonogram later determined it's non-cancerous.  This is what was said about the uterine firbroids they removed before they found the big one to be cancerous so she's "apprehensive" to say the least so we just saw a surgeon today and he'll do a lumpectomy next week.



Very good idea for your wife to have a lumpectomy, Ringel I will keep her in my prayers.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 8, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Lemons into lemonade.
> ...




Or just great luck.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 9, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Just a heads up, many of you know they found a one centimeter lump in the wifes right breast, two mammos and a sonogram later determined it's non-cancerous.  This is what was said about the uterine firbroids they removed before they found the big one to be cancerous so she's "apprehensive" to say the least so we just saw a surgeon today and he'll do a lumpectomy next week.



Thinking of your wife, Ringel. Hope the surgery goes well for her.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 9, 2014)

Last night I did my course and I am quite sure I got my RSG - Responsible Serving of Gaming. I am one step closer to being allowed to work in a casino or a venue with poker machines.
Went for four hours, the trainer was great. Only four students so we finished early.

So not only do I have a new job, but I also have something to add to my resume! Plus, tournament this weekend. Exciting times ahead, folks.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 9, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel and their house deal,
007's Mom,
Pogo's aunt,
Ernie's friend Mr. Larry,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, and Becki.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 9, 2014)

A positive direction for Noomi and I suspect Ringel too.   We all made it safely to Tuesday!

With the marriage of my oldest, Harper now lives an hour and twenty minutes away.  ;(

This also means grandma  is not watching her everyday, so day care is now upon us.  Little Miss Harper has pretty much been around adults all her life, but almost no kids.  I am really concerned about that transition and people we don't know watching her.


----------



## R.D. (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## mdk (Sep 9, 2014)

Good morning all! What a wonderful day so far. I got a nice run under my belt and now its time for coffee.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 9, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  A beautiful crisp morning in Albuquerque after a nice shower overnight.  The rain is all gone now and we aren't given a chance for any more until the weekend.

Having some coffee to get my motor running this morning.  Then Hombre is off to Senior Saints to help out with that while I go to the airport over the noon hour to pick up my uncle's (by marriage) niece who is coming from Oregon to stay a week with my aunt and uncle.  The niece is not my blood relative, of course, but she has no other family other than her kids and we really hit it off when we met about a year ago.  We have adopted each other as cousins.  It will be good to see her.  Really hate to miss Senior Saints though.  We're having a program I really really wanted to hear.  Twenty nine other days in this month in which I have nothing fixed on the schedule, and she picked today to arrive.  

Oh well.  Everybody have a great Tuesday and I'm off to the kitchen for more coffee. . . .


----------



## mdk (Sep 9, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  A beautiful crisp morning in Albuquerque after a nice shower overnight.  The rain is all gone now and we aren't given a chance for any more until the weekend.
> 
> Having some coffee to get my motor running this morning.  Then Hombre is off to Senior Saints to help out with that while I go to the airport over the noon hour to pick up my uncle's (by marriage) niece who is coming from Oregon to stay a week with my aunt and uncle.  The niece is not my blood relative, of course, but she has no other family other than her kids and we really hit it off when we met about a year ago.  We have adopted each other as cousins.  It will be good to see her.  Really hate to miss Senior Saints though.  We're having a program I really really wanted to hear.  Twenty nine other days in this month in which I have nothing fixed on the schedule, and she picked today to arrive.
> 
> Oh well.  Everybody have a great Tuesday and I'm off to the kitchen for more coffee. . . .



It sounds like you have a wonderful and eventful day planned. I have a few family like you describe. Married into into the lot but fit like a glove. My sister-in-law is my dearest friend. She is a sharp cookie and lover of Bourbon. Two qualities I value you dearly.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 9, 2014)

Good Morning !

We had quite a heavy rain yesterday, got flooded and we lost our internet and TV signal yesterday for about 5 hours.
We can't get out today until it dries up a bit more because of the mud. Somebody tried to go to work this morning and got stuck. It's a real mess.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 9, 2014)

Sucking down boatlaods of coffee, kinda overcast looking like it might rain again.  Had some good storms over the last couple of days, not complaining cause unlike Peach we need the rain.  Breakfast was two slices of multigrain toast with local, pure, wildflower honey, first time I've had that, tastes a whole lot better than the processed stuff they sell in the stores.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 9, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Sucking down boatlaods of coffee, kinda overcast looking like it might rain again.  Had some good storms over the last couple of days, not complaining cause unlike Peach we need the rain.  Breakfast was two slices of multigrain toast with local, pure, wildflower honey, first time I've had that, tastes a whole lot better than the processed stuff they sell in the stores.



Some wild flower honey is great--they sell a lot of it produced locally here and it is coveted by those of us who use regional honey as a tonic for our allergies, et al.  But not all wild flower honey is great--some will have a too strong or unpleasant taste.  I've latched onto some of that too.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 9, 2014)

Also frying up some sausage, get it mostly cooked then cover the patties with hot water and boil for a couple of minutes to remove some of the excess fat and salt.


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 9, 2014)

mdk said:


> Good morning all! What a wonderful day so far. I got a nice run under my belt and now its time for coffee.


Thanks mdk, and good morning to you, as well. I know you feel good after that run. My exercise routine begins, shortly.


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 9, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  A beautiful crisp morning in Albuquerque after a nice shower overnight.  The rain is all gone now and we aren't given a chance for any more until the weekend.
> 
> Having some coffee to get my motor running this morning.  Then Hombre is off to Senior Saints to help out with that while I go to the airport over the noon hour to pick up my uncle's (by marriage) niece who is coming from Oregon to stay a week with my aunt and uncle.  The niece is not my blood relative, of course, but she has no other family other than her kids and we really hit it off when we met about a year ago.  We have adopted each other as cousins.  It will be good to see her.  Really hate to miss Senior Saints though.  We're having a program I really really wanted to hear.  Twenty nine other days in this month in which I have nothing fixed on the schedule, and she picked today to arrive.
> 
> Oh well.  Everybody have a great Tuesday and I'm off to the kitchen for more coffee. . . .



May your trip to the airport be a safe one, foxy. I am so happy for your niece to have been embraced by you and Hombre. May all have a grand time. The lushness of Oregon will be here for her, when she returns.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 9, 2014)

Good morning.  Fighting a lower throat irritation that is developing into wheezing and hard coughing.  No soreness in the throat or in the lungs: just this hard compression when I cough and than a series of wheezes.


----------



## Spoonman (Sep 9, 2014)

so how is everyone doing?


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 9, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Good morning.  Fighting a lower throat irritation that is developing into wheezing and hard coughing.  No soreness in the throat or in the lungs: just this hard compression when I cough and than a series of wheezes.


This IS the ragweed season. I hope that is all your symptoms are related to, as the season will soon be over.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 9, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> A positive direction for Noomi and I suspect Ringel too.   We all made it safely to Tuesday!
> 
> With the marriage of my oldest, Harper now lives an hour and twenty minutes away.  ;(
> 
> This also means grandma  is not watching her everyday, so day care is now upon us.  Little Miss Harper has pretty much been around adults all her life, but almost no kids.  I am really concerned about that transition and people we don't know watching her.



That's sort of how I became a nanny; parents decided it would be preferable to have me watch the child than to send her to some daycare with strangers.  That and I probably cost less than daycare.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 9, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning.  Fighting a lower throat irritation that is developing into wheezing and hard coughing.  No soreness in the throat or in the lungs: just this hard compression when I cough and than a series of wheezes.
> ...



Thank you, that may be exactly what is the matter.  I have an email out to my doctor at the VA.  He will reply sometime today.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks for the allergy information.  Explains my last few days a lot.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 9, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Thanks for the allergy information.  Explains my last few days a lot.


It's bad when the pollen counts get high, no energy so I do what I can rest up then do some more.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 9, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Could be but the fact that you aren't feeling it in your upper throat and nose doesn't sound like a seasonal allergy.  I hope your doc is on the ball because it sounds more like an asthma attack or walking pneumonia to me.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 9, 2014)

I am feeling better, but I am going up to the VA tomorrow.

I don't have asthma, so let's hope it is a simple viral infection and not walking pneumonia.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 9, 2014)

My back is better today. Walking much improved.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## mdk (Sep 9, 2014)

I hope everyone is having a great evening. It was a wonderful day here in the Steel City.  

I just finished packing all the board/card games for our beach trip. 33 games! Did I mention that my friends and I are wild about games? Some good friends, some stiff cocktails, and some games is my idea of nirvana.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 9, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Just a heads up, many of you know they found a one centimeter lump in the wifes right breast, two mammos and a sonogram later determined it's non-cancerous.  This is what was said about the uterine firbroids they removed before they found the big one to be cancerous so she's "apprehensive" to say the least so we just saw a surgeon today and he'll do a lumpectomy next week.



I can't say I blame her for being apprehensive.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and your wife, hope they are able to get it all out.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm vacationing in sunny California right now.  We had an interesting trip....we're driving from Texas to California in order to deliver some of our son's junk he left at our house.  Well, it's not junk....but it sure was taking a lot of space in our house.

Anyway, we left very early Sunday morning, and had a beautiful trip.  We got to Phoenix early enough to settle in, go eat dinner and then come back and watch a little TV.  It started to rain....when we woke up early Monday morning it was still raining.  No big deal, we thought, until we saw the news.  Most of Phoenix was flooded.  We were lucky to find out that the parts that were blocked were areas we had already passed.  But......the traffic was backed up for blocks.  The entrance to I-10 where we were going to get on was roped off.....so we had to go a couple of blocks up.....and it took us about 1 hour to get back on I-10.  We made up some time after that, the traffic wasn't bad, and we arrived in Ca in plenty of time.

Went to a neat Cuban restaurant for dinner last night.....today we had pizza for lunch.  Guess what?  I'm cooking supper tonight.....argh.........they say they love my cooking but I'm thinking they think they are pulling the wool over my eyes...........


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 9, 2014)

Mertex, where in Cali?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 9, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I'm vacationing in sunny California right now.  We had an interesting trip....we're driving from Texas to California in order to deliver some of our son's junk he left at our house.  Well, it's not junk....but it sure was taking a lot of space in our house.
> 
> Anyway, we left very early Sunday morning, and had a beautiful trip.  We got to Phoenix early enough to settle in, go eat dinner and then come back and watch a little TV.  It started to rain....when we woke up early Monday morning it was still raining.  No big deal, we thought, until we saw the news.  Most of Phoenix was flooded.  We were lucky to find out that the parts that were blocked were areas we had already passed.  But......the traffic was backed up for blocks.  The entrance to I-10 where we were going to get on was roped off.....so we had to go a couple of blocks up.....and it took us about 1 hour to get back on I-10.  We made up some time after that, the traffic wasn't bad, and we arrived in Ca in plenty of time.
> 
> Went to a neat Cuban restaurant for dinner last night.....today we had pizza for lunch.  Guess what?  I'm cooking supper tonight.....argh.........they say they love my cooking but I'm thinking they think they are pulling the wool over my eyes...........





Sounds great!!!

The last time I drove through Phoenix was the week when TERMINATOR II came out in cinemas across our great land. (1991, I think....)....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 9, 2014)

Handyfon (Cell Telephone) update: This Samsung Galaxy S4 is just a dream, runs like a top.  It took a day to get everything the way I like it on the phone, from the browser of my choice to email clients to rss readers and of course, tapatalk, but once you turn off unneccessary bells and whistles, the phone actually runs for a pretty long time without a recharge. I bought a flip-case for it today, so things are back to normal, and that is good, because a juicy contract came through today, and I negotiated the details of such over my cell.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 9, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Mertex, where in Cali?


Santa Monica.....right next to LA.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 9, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Handyfon (Cell Telephone) update: This Samsung Galaxy S4 is just a dream, runs like a top.  It took a day to get everything the way I like it on the phone, from the browser of my choice to email clients to rss readers and of course, tapatalk, but once you turn off unneccessary bells and whistles, the phone actually runs for a pretty long time without a recharge. I bought a flip-case for it today, so things are back to normal, and that is good, because a juicy contract came through today, and I negotiated the details of such over my cell.




I have Galaxy S3....good enough for me.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Sep 9, 2014)

Greetings from Franconia, NH.  We left the campground at North Egremont, Mass. this morning around 0830 and toddled along until we came to a couple of places in Vermont that Mrs. BBD wanted to stop to do some shopping...  i.e., a basket for a neighbor and some maple syrup.  Then we got back on I-91 and shuffled along until we got to I-93.  We stopped for lunch in mid-afternoon at a little place in St. Johnsbury, Vermont that was really great.  The name of the diner was Anthony's.  I had the fried scallops and Mrs. BBD has a steak sandwich.  The food was absolutely fantastic!  Then we loaded up and made our way to the campground we are staying at tonight in Franconia.  Very nice young lady checked us in and assigned us a spot.  Must say it's a terrific campground.  Very pretty.  Then she told us about the bears!!!  She warned us about leaving any food items or trash outside over night by saying that if you didn't want bear visitors, don't do it.  I assured her that I would not and in the back of my mind I was thinking that if Davy Crockett could kill a bear by grinning it to death, I'd like to maybe try that.  Maybe after Mrs. BBD retires for the evening I might slip a couple opened cans of Pepsi outside the door to maybe prove or disprove ole Davy's tall tale.  But then again, I'd rather believe that it's a true story than to be disappointed in finding out that it's not and wondering what to do with a big old hungry bear on my hands.  After all, I might not have the kind of smile Davy Crockett had.  I got to tell you that Vermont and New Hampshire are very beautiful places.  I had never been to either until today.  I'm impressed.  Tomorrow it's off to a little town near Franconia for Mrs. BBD to do some shopping and some grocery buying.  The RV is getting a little low on chow and I don't want to begin to eat all the stuff from Hershey I bought to carry back home for friends and neighbors.  I don't know how your neighbors are but ours don't come right out and ask, "What did you bring me?" but they give you that look the same way a beagle does when he watches you eat.  Tomorrow we shall make our way to Cape Neddick, Maine so I can take a photograph of the "most photographed light house in America".  I also plan on eating some lobster.  Will post again as time allows.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 9, 2014)

Goldie is now officially smogged,  registered in my name, covered with my insurance. Today was pretty hectic. Lots of running around in Goldie with hubby happily behind the wheel with cruise control, me sitting and just looking at the scenery as we did our errands after leaving DMV. He asked if I wanted to hurry home and I said nope....take your time. It has been the longest I have been out of the house for more than a few hours...in years. Yes. Years. 

Tomorrow...BEACH!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 9, 2014)

BBD in NH and Mertex in Cal, and the rest of us in between.

A cosmopolitan lot, us.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 9, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> BBD in NH and Mertex in Cal, *and the rest of us in between*.
> 
> A cosmopolitan lot, us.




Not ALL of us. Not me.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 9, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Greetings from Franconia, NH.  We left the campground at North Egremont, Mass. this morning around 0830 and toddled along until we came to a couple of places in Vermont that Mrs. BBD wanted to stop to do some shopping...  i.e., a basket for a neighbor and some maple syrup.  Then we got back on I-91 and shuffled along until we got to I-93.  We stopped for lunch in mid-afternoon at a little place in St. Johnsbury, Vermont that was really great.  The name of the diner was Anthony's.  I had the fried scallops and Mrs. BBD has a steak sandwich.  The food was absolutely fantastic!  Then we loaded up and made our way to the campground we are staying at tonight in Franconia.  Very nice young lady checked us in and assigned us a spot.  Must say it's a terrific campground.  Very pretty.  Then she told us about the bears!!!  She warned us about leaving any food items or trash outside over night by saying that if you didn't want bear visitors, don't do it.  I assured her that I would not and in the back of my mind I was thinking that if Davy Crockett could kill a bear by grinning it to death, I'd like to maybe try that.  Maybe after Mrs. BBD retires for the evening I might slip a couple opened cans of Pepsi outside the door to maybe prove or disprove ole Davy's tall tale.  But then again, I'd rather believe that it's a true story than to be disappointed in finding out that it's not and wondering what to do with a big old hungry bear on my hands.  After all, I might not have the kind of smile Davy Crockett had.  I got to tell you that Vermont and New Hampshire are very beautiful places.  I had never been to either until today.  I'm impressed.  Tomorrow it's off to a little town near Franconia for Mrs. BBD to do some shopping and some grocery buying.  The RV is getting a little low on chow and I don't want to begin to eat all the stuff from Hershey I bought to carry back home for friends and neighbors.  I don't know how your neighbors are but ours don't come right out and ask, "What did you bring me?" but they give you that look the same way a beagle does when he watches you eat.  Tomorrow we shall make our way to Cape Neddick, Maine so I can take a photograph of the "most photographed light house in America".  I also plan on eating some lobster.  Will post again as time allows.




Dude, while you are up there, you and Mrs. BDD should visit the Granite Quarry in Barre, VT.  Cool stuff!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 9, 2014)

mdk said:


> I hope everyone is having a great evening. It was a wonderful day here in the Steel City.
> 
> I just finished packing all the board/card games for our beach trip. 33 games! Did I mention that my friends and I are wild about games? Some good friends, some stiff cocktails, and some games is my idea of nirvana.





Ahhh, I know Pittsburgh quite well... lived just over the border in OH back in the 90s.

Familiar with the Carnegie Hall there?


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 9, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > BBD in NH and Mertex in Cal, *and the rest of us in between*.
> ...


Weirdo........


----------



## Pogo (Sep 9, 2014)

I stopped in ta the animal shelter thrift store today where I went to tune their piano two weeks ago.  Was pleased to see even though they jacked up the price (too high I thought) it got sold now that it has actual notes on it. 

And the buyer wanted my phone number presumably to go do a tune-tweak once it's in place so I may have a little gig.  Guess I shouldn't really make a big deal out of the fact that I never did it before....


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 10, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel and their house deal,
007's Mom,
Pogo's aunt,
Ernie's friend Mr. Larry,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, and Becki.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 10, 2014)

Something awesome to watch while you drink your morning coffee:

AWESOME 3D-HD pics of the Earth from Space US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 10, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...




I will wear that with pride.

Trag ich doch mit Stolz!


----------



## Noomi (Sep 10, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> so how is everyone doing?



Quite good, thanks SM!


----------



## Noomi (Sep 10, 2014)

Mindful said:


> My back is better today. Walking much improved.



Hello and welcome to the forum, first of all. Nice to see a new addition in the Coffee Shop. Glad your back is better - how did you injure it? I haven't been here in a day or so and tend to miss out on all the goss.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 10, 2014)

No injury. Just an intermittent sciatica problem. More a nuisance than anything else.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 10, 2014)

Mindful said:


> No injury. Just an intermittent sciatica problem. More a nuisance than anything else.



Ouch.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 10, 2014)

good morning, all

still a bit ill with the cough and wheeze but feeling better

going to have seven straight days of bright sun and temps in the seventies and eighties


----------



## peach174 (Sep 10, 2014)

Morning!






I'm off by a day. Could not get out yesterday because of the mud so I have to do Tuesday's shopping today.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 10, 2014)

Tossed tree branches on Saturday and Sunday, then moved a heavy desk Monday.  So why do I get one of those muscle pains on the lower inside of my right shoulder Wednesday morning?


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 10, 2014)

So it is January of this year and Mrs. Liberty gets a toothache.  Turns out the dentist says a crown is needed..  She has insurance, so the crown gets made.  The tooth continues to be a bother, a return trip is in order.

The next trip reveals the roots are being troublesome, so a root canal is scheduled.  A hole is drilled in the crown and the root canal is done.  Problem solved.  Several weeks later the tooth refuses to be ignored.

Time for a tooth extraction.  Well that seems crazy after all the work and money spent on saving the thing.  Tooth comes out.  End of story.

Nope, spoke too soon.  Pain where the tooth use to be still present.  New dentist discovers a bone spur where the tooth was previously.  Bone spur ground out yesterday.  End of story?  We hope.


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 10, 2014)

Mindful said:


> No injury. Just an intermittent sciatica problem. More a nuisance than anything else.


Ohhh, that does suck. I remember the day I didn't do my warmup exercises before a game of tennis, and suffered the same fate. It was months before I was able to shampoo my hair in the shower, without holding one leg up in a bent angle, to avoid the pain of bending my head down. Yikes...

I did learn an invaluable lesson, though.


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 10, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> good morning, all
> 
> still a bit ill with the cough and wheeze but feeling better
> 
> going to have seven straight days of bright sun and temps in the seventies and eighties


Glad you're feeling better Jake.  

Looks like our temps are going to be about the same if one can believe an Oregon Coast forecast.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 10, 2014)

​Hee hee​


----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 10, 2014)

Good Morning Coffee People.  Be Good today.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 10, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> So it is January of this year and Mrs. Liberty gets a toothache.  Turns out the dentist says a crown is needed..  She has insurance, so the crown gets made.  The tooth continues to be a bother, a return trip is in order.
> 
> The next trip reveals the roots are being troublesome, so a root canal is scheduled.  A hole is drilled in the crown and the root canal is done.  Problem solved.  Several weeks later the tooth refuses to be ignored.
> 
> ...



Don't you just love dentists.  I started going to a new dentist that was closer to my house but quit when it was obvious that he wanted to crown all of my teeth.   I went back to my old reliable dentist, who's not old at all, younger than me... I already have plenty crowns.  And, I had that happen to me, too.....had a root canal only to turn around and have the tooth extracted.....argh........


----------



## 007 (Sep 10, 2014)

Ya... I believe this is what this board is all about now...

Advertise on US Message Board BuySellAds

Shame... it's no longer about the people or the debate... it's about the money, and that was my impression long ago.


----------



## mdk (Sep 10, 2014)

Good afternoon everyone! What a terrible busy morning already. Mowed the grass, washed/detailed the Jeep, and went for nice run. It's noon and I am already a little tired.  I hope everyone is having a great day so far. Cheers!


----------



## mdk (Sep 10, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > I hope everyone is having a great evening. It was a wonderful day here in the Steel City.
> ...



Oh my goodness, yes! I go to a couple concerts a year. It is such a great venue, plus I love Oakland. Go Pitt!


----------



## SixFoot (Sep 10, 2014)

mdk said:


> Good afternoon everyone! What a terrible busy morning already. Mowed the grass, washed/detailed the Jeep, and went for nice run. It's noon and I am already a little tired.  I hope everyone is having a great day so far. Cheers!



Good morning.


----------



## SixFoot (Sep 10, 2014)

Yesterday, my wife made a passive mention of an interest in becoming pregnant again........ ....... ...... ....... ........


----------



## 007 (Sep 10, 2014)

Maaaan... I don't spend much time here for a couple months and the place is filled with new people...


----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 10, 2014)

007 said:


> Ya... I believe this is what this board is all about now...
> 
> Advertise on US Message Board BuySellAds
> 
> Shame... it's no longer about the people or the debate... it's about the money, and that was my impression long ago.




That was the primary reason for the format change.  Money.  The entire "enhancing the user experience" was purely bullshit.  

Imho....without ad block this site would be damn near impossible.  I don't necessarily fault the owners for wanting to make more money....but at least be honest about it.  Nobody likes to be bullshitted.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 10, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Don't you just love dentists.  I started going to a new dentist that was closer to my house but quit when it was obvious that he wanted to crown all of my teeth.   I went back to my old reliable dentist, who's not old at all, younger than me... I already have plenty crowns.  And, I had that happen to me, too.....had a root canal only to turn around and have the tooth extracted.....argh........



ditto


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 10, 2014)

Good morning Coffee Shop!
I've been really busy the last few days and what time I've spent on line has been out on the board.

@Foxfyre Foxy, you can take Mr. Larry off the vigil list. No clear diagnosis, but he is back to his old cantankerous self.

I'll head in to open in an hour, then set up the room for poker and try to get the wife to the grocery at some point in there.
We are doing a wedding cake for the grand niece and her hubby who are renewing their vows on their 10th anniversary on Saturday.
That involves a serious clean out of the fridge. Since my beer fridge gave up the ghost a couple months ago, we have to chill frosted layers in the house fridge or bring them to the bar.
The 10 minute trip is dangerous for butter cream frosting, to say the least.


----------



## 007 (Sep 10, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ya... I believe this is what this board is all about now...
> ...


Agree 100%, and thank God for chrome with Adblock addon.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 10, 2014)

007 said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I don't use Adblock and I have no problems.  Sure, there are banner ads at the top and bottom of the page, but it's not like they get in my way.


----------



## R.D. (Sep 10, 2014)

SixFoot said:


> Yesterday, my wife made a passive mention of an interest in becoming pregnant again........ ....... ...... ....... ........


That under the picture you just posted...


----------



## SixFoot (Sep 10, 2014)

R.D. said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday, my wife made a passive mention of an interest in becoming pregnant again........ ....... ...... ....... ........
> ...



That's what I look like before my first gallon of coffee in the morning.


Here's what I look like right now.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 10, 2014)

SixFoot said:


> Yesterday, my wife made a passive mention of an interest in becoming pregnant again........ ....... ...... ....... ........


 
Correct response:  Puppies or kitties?


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 10, 2014)

007 said:


> Maaaan... I don't spend much time here for a couple months and the place is filled with new people...



Some of those new people have landed here in the Coffee Shop and have been a really neat addition to our eclectic family here.    Now if we can just lure back some of  those who got disgusted and left. . . .


----------



## SixFoot (Sep 10, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday, my wife made a passive mention of an interest in becoming pregnant again........ ....... ...... ....... ........
> ...



Hell no. She already talked me in to three useless cats over the last 6 years!

I killed four mice last weekend, which is exactly four times as many as all the cats combined throughout their lives.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 10, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



Same here.  I see a few ads and get amused at the not-so-much-coincidental phenomenon that they are so often from companies I have researched recently or that offer products I have researched recently.  But they don't interfere with the board in any way and I mostly easily ignore them.  So far I have encountered NONE of those annoying talking ads that were popping up frequently on the old board.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 10, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > BBD in NH and Mertex in Cal, *and the rest of us in between*.
> ...



You and Noomi and our UK and Canadian friends et al represent the international wing of the family.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 10, 2014)

This is our newest edition to the Reid Park Zoo in Tucson.
She will be a month old on Sept. 20th.
She is so cute. 
She is just 5 days old in these 2 videos.


Here is the live cam in case any of you are interested.
Elephant 2 - Reid Park Zoo


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 10, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't been here in a few days. Busy shopping for stuff for sisters wedding.
> ...



It is a great excuse to acquire some pretty new frocks, and show off that competition-fit bod...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 10, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



While Jacks are reputed to be very intelligent, as dogs go, their owners....yeah, not always so much.
I wish you luck, it's a tough situation.  I would first address the lady personally, plead my case and give her some time to deal with the situation.  After that, what are the noise ordinances in your area?


----------



## R.D. (Sep 10, 2014)

When did our  names turn icky blue?


----------



## Sherry (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 10, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> A positive direction for Noomi and I suspect Ringel too.   We all made it safely to Tuesday!
> 
> With the marriage of my oldest, Harper now lives an hour and twenty minutes away.  ;(
> 
> This also means grandma  is not watching her everyday, so day care is now upon us.  Little Miss Harper has pretty much been around adults all her life, but almost no kids.  I am really concerned about that transition and people we don't know watching her.



Amazing instinct for survival, those little ones.  Harper should make it through just fine.  But worry on, grandparents, it's in your job description.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 10, 2014)

SixFoot said:


> Yesterday, my wife made a passive mention of an interest in becoming pregnant again........ ....... ...... ....... ........


Hope you're ready to be a papa...again!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 10, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Hey, wait a minute...I am not a representative of the international wing of the CS family and I am definitely not between CA and NH!!  Or are you really going to limit Americans to CONUS?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 10, 2014)

Typical fall weather here, wet, rainy...not to cold (yet), but makes you wish for snow.  I pity my poor goats who have to slog through this mess.  The more it rains, the deeper the mud is.
I've been super busy, with school starting and my preparations to move to the Lower 48.  Even though the move should not take place before late summer 2015, I have many loose ends to tie up.  Just getting the storage shed built is a major project and I cannot work on it every weekend because my weekends are now taken up with teaching classes.
I've bottled two batches of mead, both delicious.  I still have ten milking does to tend daily and cheese to make.  I've been sifting through the detritus of my life, trying to decide what will be stored, what given away, and I'll have to learn to sell on ebay.  I have a few nice items that should fetch a bit of money to go towards my road stake.  There's a gal at work who has agreed to have a yard sale at her place in town this Spring, so I have to sort out those items, too.  (I have an entire bag of clothes that no longer fit since I lost 40 lbs.)  I'm thinking I will be busy, busy, busy for a while yet.
Hopefully all my CS friends will have healthy, happy times ahead.  You guys are the best.  Thanks.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 10, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



That's right.  I'm so sorry because I didn't mean to slight Alaska.  Or Hawaii.  Seems like we had a Coffee Shopper from Hawaii somewhere back there, but I can't remember the name.  But I think you are our only Alaskan for now.  When you move to the East Coast we won't have anybody up north.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 10, 2014)

R.D. said:


> When did our  names turn icky blue?



Earlier this afternoon. 
I like it better than that ugly dark red.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 10, 2014)

SixFoot said:


> Yesterday, my wife made a passive mention of an interest in becoming pregnant again........ ....... ...... ....... ........



I like the more uh, active ones...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 10, 2014)

Pogo said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday, my wife made a passive mention of an interest in becoming pregnant again........ ....... ...... ....... ........
> ...



Active reinforcement of passive mention is obviously called for here.

Hi Yo Silver!


----------



## alan1 (Sep 10, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, things just keep getting more and more interesting at work.
> ...


Today, company 2 announced "hostile takeover actions".  They didn't up their bid for the buyout, they just reiterated the same dollar amount offer for the stock and appealed to the shareholders to accept their offer.
And meanwhile, people are quitting right and left.  This week alone I've learned of 8 people resigning, and it's only Wednesday.  
Interesting times.


----------



## alan1 (Sep 10, 2014)

R.D. said:


> When did our  names turn icky blue?


It was either that, or icky yellow.


----------



## 007 (Sep 10, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


----------



## R.D. (Sep 10, 2014)

alan1 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > When did our  names turn icky blue?
> ...







I need some stability here!!!


----------



## alan1 (Sep 10, 2014)

R.D. said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...


Who knows what evil lurks in the hearts of men?


----------



## R.D. (Sep 10, 2014)

The shadow knows


----------



## alan1 (Sep 10, 2014)

R.D. said:


> The shadow knows


He's no longer a mod.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 10, 2014)

Can't wait until we are all cat avies next!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Sep 10, 2014)

Had a fantastic day!!!  Left northern NH and drove to southern Maine.  Had lunch at a place Mrs. BBD knew about.  I had twin 1 1/2 lobsters and they were simply fantastic.  Came out of the seafood diner and went to the RV to get my camera to take a photo of a lobster boat tied up beside lots of lobster traps on the pier beside of it and while walking over to the area to take the photo I looked down and found some money laying in the middle of a part of the parking lot that was not filled with cars.  Just laying there all folded up with nobody around.  I picked it up and shoved it in my pocket and went to take my photos.  When I got back to the RV I counted the money and my eyes bugged out!!!  Very nice find.  I went into the diner and asked to speak to the Manager.  He and I talked privately and I told him about finding the money in the parking lot and asked him what I should do about it.  He said, "Finders keepers, loosers weapers.  Enjoy your good fortune."  I'm hear to tell you, it was a very good fortune!!!  From there we went to take a photo of the most photographed lighthouse in the US and there is a reason for that.  Very pretty.  I got some real nice photos of the place that I will post when I get back home and have the time.  Tomorrow's adventures takes us back into Mass. to Salem and the Salem Witch Museum.  I want to see some of Mrs. BBD's relatives!  More later.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 10, 2014)

R.D. said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Chin up, Buttercup!


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 10, 2014)

Don't ask why, just ask for a refill.


----------



## 007 (Sep 10, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Had a fantastic day!!!  Left northern NH and drove to southern Maine.  Had lunch at a place Mrs. BBD knew about.  I had twin 1 1/2 lobsters and they were simply fantastic.  Came out of the seafood diner and went to the RV to get my camera to take a photo of a lobster boat tied up beside lots of lobster traps on the pier beside of it and while walking over to the area to take the photo I looked down and found some money laying in the middle of a part of the parking lot that was not filled with cars.  Just laying there all folded up with nobody around.  I picked it up and shoved it in my pocket and went to take my photos.  When I got back to the RV I counted the money and my eyes bugged out!!!  Very nice find.  I went into the diner and asked to speak to the Manager.  He and I talked privately and I told him about finding the money in the parking lot and asked him what I should do about it.  He said, "Finders keepers, loosers weapers.  Enjoy your good fortune."  I'm hear to tell you, it was a very good fortune!!!  From there we went to take a photo of the most photographed lighthouse in the US and there is a reason for that.  Very pretty.  I got some real nice photos of the place that I will post when I get back home and have the time.  Tomorrow's adventures takes us back into Mass. to Salem and the Salem Witch Museum.  I want to see some of Mrs. BBD's relatives!  More later.


Another nice little find I made... but it wasn't free... I just could not pass this little gem up...

Ruger Vaquero 'Birds Head'... the same pistol that 'Doc Holiday' carried... .45 Long Colt... buffalo horn grips... 3 3/4" barrel...


----------



## SixFoot (Sep 10, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday, my wife made a passive mention of an interest in becoming pregnant again........ ....... ...... ....... ........
> ...




I'm stuck halfway between "Its about damn time!" and "Goddamnit, I'm already 32 years old!"


----------



## Mertex (Sep 10, 2014)

007 said:


> Ya... I believe this is what this board is all about now...
> 
> Advertise on US Message Board BuySellAds
> 
> Shame... it's no longer about the people or the debate... it's about the money, and that was my impression long ago.



All of them are about making money.  This is the only one where I've seen more fair treatment and unbias, maybe why it continues to thrive in spite of many leaving because they can't have their way.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 10, 2014)

R.D. said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



You just don' like blue 'cuz yer a girl.  

Snips and snails and puppy dog's tails.  Own it.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 10, 2014)

SixFoot said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



You're so young..... I think you'll love it.  Children are a blessing, for sure.


----------



## SixFoot (Sep 10, 2014)

Mertex said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...




There's something about being in my fifties when my last kid graduates that doesn't excite me, but I agree how awesome having children is.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 11, 2014)

SixFoot said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



It will keep you young.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 11, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),

Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel and their house deal,
007's Mom,
Pogo's aunt,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, and Becki.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 11, 2014)

alan1 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > When did our  names turn icky blue?
> ...



I prefer blue.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 11, 2014)

Had nana here the other night. She stayed overnight. She is allowed out of the hostel one night every five or six weeks. She is doing well, goes walking every day, has started knitting again. She will remain on the list though but just thought I would give y'all an update. She's a tough old lady, I tell you!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Sep 11, 2014)

Been a weird week. Began badly by waking up to an ache in my kidney. Set up an appointment with the urologist for Wednesday lunch time. He ran some tests and sent me for an xray which showed a 10 mm stone!  So he immediately scheduled surgery for today and I have been running around getting blood tests and an EKG.

I am trying to reschedule my workload but since I already have everything in place for a 6 am start on Friday going right through to 5 pm on Sunday I am going to be "limping" through it literally.

Oh well, such are the ups and downs of life. This is just going to be one of those things you just have to tough out.


----------



## 007 (Sep 11, 2014)

Mertex said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ya... I believe this is what this board is all about now...
> ...


Stick around as long as I have and you will see some bias... I could tell you stories...


----------



## boedicca (Sep 11, 2014)

Mertex said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ya... I believe this is what this board is all about now...
> ...




Yep - and one can block the ads.  I never see them.  AdBlock Plus and NoScripts are my friends.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 11, 2014)

Morning Everyone!


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 11, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Been a weird week. Began badly by waking up to an ache in my kidney. Set up an appointment with the urologist for Wednesday lunch time. He ran some tests and sent me for an xray which showed a 10 mm stone!  So he immediately scheduled surgery for today and I have been running around getting blood tests and an EKG.
> 
> I am trying to reschedule my workload but since I already have everything in place for a 6 am start on Friday going right through to 5 pm on Sunday I am going to be "limping" through it literally.
> 
> Oh well, such are the ups and downs of life. This is just going to be one of those things you just have to tough out.



Oh wow DT.  You go on the list belatedly but we will all be pulling for you.  I'm sure its just a routine procedure.....out patient?  Or will you be hospitalized?  Anyhow sending all possible positive vibes for a complications free successful procedure.


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 11, 2014)

Mertex said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Agreed. And with his age, comes experience and what a wonderful gift to pass on to his children. They will be better off for the wisdom, he has hopefully attained.


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 11, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Been a weird week. Began badly by waking up to an ache in my kidney. Set up an appointment with the urologist for Wednesday lunch time. He ran some tests and sent me for an xray which showed a 10 mm stone!  So he immediately scheduled surgery for today and I have been running around getting blood tests and an EKG.
> 
> I am trying to reschedule my workload but since I already have everything in place for a 6 am start on Friday going right through to 5 pm on Sunday I am going to be "limping" through it literally.
> 
> Oh well, such are the ups and downs of life. This is just going to be one of those things you just have to tough out.


Best of luck, TE, and how fortunate there is a solution to your medical challenge. I'll be thinking of you, as I have for the past many days, anyway.


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 11, 2014)

Mertex said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ya... I believe this is what this board is all about now...
> ...


And guess what? Most of them will be back. They're just being stubborn and playing hard to get...


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 11, 2014)

Pogo said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...


Personally, I am lovin` on the blue.The shade has a bit of turquoise in it, as it appears in my little corner of the world. It is pleasant and soft but firm.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 11, 2014)

Good morning everybody and a blessed Thursday for all.   It is a cool 60 degrees at our house at this hour but will be in the mid 80's by late afternoon.  And tomorrow night it will be down to the low 50's over night--makes for great sleeping.

I love this time of year--late September and October are my favorite months.  The trees are beginning to turn and if conditions remain favorable, we should have some great fall color this year.  I'm look forward to scenes like this at the Sevellitas National Wildlife Refuge less than an hour south of Albuquerque:


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 11, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Some truths of life that we are happier once we accept them:

1.  Mom and Dad and/or the boss and/or the city, state, feds et al may or may not agree with us that they are idiots and should do things the way we want them done and we won't always get our way.

2.  Our likes, dislikes, and preferences won't always be shared by those we must share our space with and to be able to compromise and adapt is a valuable thing.

and the toughest one of all:

3.  Everybody isn't going to see things as we see them and/or appreciate how smart we are.  

But it's okay.  Some of you may recall when transactional analysis, mostly promoted by Thomas Harris's book _I'm Okay - You're Okay_ was all the rage in the 70's.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 11, 2014)

007 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Had a fantastic day!!!  Left northern NH and drove to southern Maine.  Had lunch at a place Mrs. BBD knew about.  I had twin 1 1/2 lobsters and they were simply fantastic.  Came out of the seafood diner and went to the RV to get my camera to take a photo of a lobster boat tied up beside lots of lobster traps on the pier beside of it and while walking over to the area to take the photo I looked down and found some money laying in the middle of a part of the parking lot that was not filled with cars.  Just laying there all folded up with nobody around.  I picked it up and shoved it in my pocket and went to take my photos.  When I got back to the RV I counted the money and my eyes bugged out!!!  Very nice find.  I went into the diner and asked to speak to the Manager.  He and I talked privately and I told him about finding the money in the parking lot and asked him what I should do about it.  He said, "Finders keepers, loosers weapers.  Enjoy your good fortune."  I'm hear to tell you, it was a very good fortune!!!  From there we went to take a photo of the most photographed lighthouse in the US and there is a reason for that.  Very pretty.  I got some real nice photos of the place that I will post when I get back home and have the time.  Tomorrow's adventures takes us back into Mass. to Salem and the Salem Witch Museum.  I want to see some of Mrs. BBD's relatives!  More later.
> ...


Nice find.  Your picture is not there.  
Here's one I found on Google:






This may be my next purchase, Remington 1858 revolving carbine (reproduction).






Also looking at maybe building (from a kit) a Tulle Chasse de Fusil.  French, 1670s, one of the best weapons of it's time, 20 gauge smooth bore, could use large round ball for fighting and large game or shot for fowling and other small game.  Was used up through the 1840s


----------



## Pogo (Sep 11, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...




It's very stately.  Whatever that means.  There's a red ingredient in this blue too, without which it would look *more like this.*


----------



## Pogo (Sep 11, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Ads?
There are ads?  Who knew.


----------



## mdk (Sep 11, 2014)

Good afternoon folks! I am just trying up some loose ends before I leave for the beach tonight. I have so much nervous energy right meow.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 11, 2014)

mdk said:


> Good afternoon folks! I am just trying up some loose ends before I leave for the beach tonight. I have so much nervous energy right meow.



I envy you all that energy, nervous or not, mdk.  I was just sitting here grateful that I don't have anything pressing that I have to do today and don't have to expend a lot of energy I'm not feeling.


----------



## mdk (Sep 11, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon folks! I am just trying up some loose ends before I leave for the beach tonight. I have so much nervous energy right meow.
> ...



I love me a lazy day. My next seven days are going to be the very soul of sloth.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 11, 2014)

For today's history lesson I will just mention that it is the 13th anniversary of 9/11.  Most of us heard at least some of the names read this morning and heard the bell toll.  Lest we forget.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 11, 2014)

And on the lighter side, if you have a few minutes, I laughed out loud watching this.  I wonder if it is as funny to the younger generation as it was for us older folks?


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Sep 11, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Been a weird week. Began badly by waking up to an ache in my kidney. Set up an appointment with the urologist for Wednesday lunch time. He ran some tests and sent me for an xray which showed a 10 mm stone!  So he immediately scheduled surgery for today and I have been running around getting blood tests and an EKG.
> 
> I am trying to reschedule my workload but since I already have everything in place for a 6 am start on Friday going right through to 5 pm on Sunday I am going to be "limping" through it literally.
> 
> Oh well, such are the ups and downs of life. This is just going to be one of those things you just have to tough out.



Hi, I am so sorry to hear this. My husband has dealt with Kidney Stones several times but never that big!! I hope the surgery helps you and take care of yourself. Don't work too hard. Hugs and best wishes!!


----------



## boedicca (Sep 11, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody and a blessed Thursday for all.   It is a cool 60 degrees at our house at this hour but will be in the mid 80's by late afternoon.  And tomorrow night it will be down to the low 50's over night--makes for great sleeping.
> 
> I love this time of year--late September and October are my favorite months.  The trees are beginning to turn and if conditions remain favorable, we should have some great fall color this year.  I'm look forward to scenes like this at the Sevellitas National Wildlife Refuge less than an hour south of Albuquerque:




Wow!  That is gorgeous!


----------



## boedicca (Sep 11, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Been a weird week. Began badly by waking up to an ache in my kidney. Set up an appointment with the urologist for Wednesday lunch time. He ran some tests and sent me for an xray which showed a 10 mm stone!  So he immediately scheduled surgery for today and I have been running around getting blood tests and an EKG.
> ...



Ditto on that.  Take care, DT.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 11, 2014)

Format is more important than friends?  Everyone makes choices.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 11, 2014)

Been somewhat absent. Lots of extra work this week. Gotta go where the work is!!!

Have a good Thursday, folks.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 11, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Been a weird week. Began badly by waking up to an ache in my kidney. Set up an appointment with the urologist for Wednesday lunch time. He ran some tests and sent me for an xray which showed a 10 mm stone!  So he immediately scheduled surgery for today and I have been running around getting blood tests and an EKG.
> 
> I am trying to reschedule my workload but since I already have everything in place for a 6 am start on Friday going right through to 5 pm on Sunday I am going to be "limping" through it literally.
> 
> Oh well, such are the ups and downs of life. This is just going to be one of those things you just have to tough out.




Best thoughts for you, Deri.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 11, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> For today's history lesson I will just mention that it is the 13th anniversary of 9/11.  Most of us heard at least some of the names read this morning and heard the bell toll.  Lest we forget.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 11, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> A positive direction for Noomi and I suspect Ringel too.   We all made it safely to Tuesday!
> 
> With the marriage of my oldest, Harper now lives an hour and twenty minutes away.  ;(
> 
> This also means grandma  is not watching her everyday, so day care is now upon us.  Little Miss Harper has pretty much been around adults all her life, but almost no kids.  I am really concerned about that transition and people we don't know watching her.


How is she doing, anyway?


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 11, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Good Morning !
> 
> We had quite a heavy rain yesterday, got flooded and we lost our internet and TV signal yesterday for about 5 hours.
> We can't get out today until it dries up a bit more because of the mud. Somebody tried to go to work this morning and got stuck. It's a real mess.


You've alway done heroically in mud, Angel.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 11, 2014)

So, today is my one day off from Doc's. Poker til midnight last night and got out of there about 2AM. Couldn't get to sleep until sometime after 5 and up and at 'em at 9. The wife is doing a wedding cake for Saturday and needed some last minute items from the store.
On the way out the door, she told me that she left her glasses on her desk at Doc's

OK I pick up her cakie stuff and figure I'll go a good deed and stop by for Mrs. S.'s glasses.

I trimmed the hedges or at least got a good start on it.

I really need a day off.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 11, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> So, today is my one day off from Doc's. Poker til midnight last night and got out of there about 2AM. Couldn't get to sleep until sometime after 5 and up and at 'em at 9. The wife is doing a wedding cake for Saturday and needed some last minute items from the store.
> On the way out the door, she told me that she left her glasses on her desk at Doc's
> 
> OK I pick up her cakie stuff and figure I'll go a good deed and stop by for Mrs. S.'s glasses.
> ...




Retirement is a bitch isn't it Ernie?  

But I can relate.  After a day like today I can honestly say I'm here:


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 11, 2014)

I tell people that 7 months ago I was retired. Now, I'm just tired.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 11, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> I tell people that 7 months ago I was retired. Now, I'm just tired.


Ain't it funny how busy ya get when you're not working.......  Makes one wonder how we had time to do anything when we were working.......


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 11, 2014)

You could say I'm working, I guess, but if working means you're getting a pay check, then I'm still retired, I guess.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 11, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > A positive direction for Noomi and I suspect Ringel too.   We all made it safely to Tuesday!
> ...



According to all reports, day care is going well.  Until I see it for myself,, I'll  have some stress.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 11, 2014)

Well..I had a weird dream this early a.m. 
I woke up while repeating what was said to me in the dream..but I don't know who it was saying it.
"You must stop smoking. You are going to have a bad stroke if you don't stop."

So..I decided that maybe it's a sign. Obviously I COULD have a stroke at any time, but I have not been thinking about stopping smoking..or smoking at all. So how my subconscious dragged that up I have no clue. Unless it is some other message by someone else. All I know is it was a person..male I think...saying that to me.

With that in mind..I have been pondering it since I got up this morning. I think I have to stop smoking, lol. But I am NOT going to go cold turkey. I don't want to take drugs to ease off nicotine...and patches don't work for me. So...that means I have to do it slowly. My stop date is January 1st I SHOULD be smoke free. If I do it right. And if I hang in there. And keep remembering that dream.

I've already done all this many times before and failed. But I never woke up from a dream from someone telling me and me repeating it as I awakened that I needed to stop because a stroke IS around the corner if I don't.

Maybe this time it will work.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 11, 2014)

Welp, right now we're in the upper 50s, supposed to get a rain/snow mix in the morning.......  Yes, all my cold weather gear/clothing is easily accessible, Pikes Peak is already getting snow.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 11, 2014)

Kinda nippy here lately, too. Methinks winter will be coming earlier than expected.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 11, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Well..I had a weird dream this early a.m.
> I woke up while repeating what was said to me in the dream..but I don't know who it was saying it.
> "You must stop smoking. You are going to have a bad stroke if you don't stop."
> 
> ...


Good luck, Grace


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 11, 2014)

I bro


Gracie said:


> Kinda nippy here lately, too. Methinks winter will be coming earlier than expected.


ught the laptop out to the gazebo about 4 this afternoon. Granted the sun was shining on the back of the thermometer that hangs there, but it read 112.

It actually did make 90 about 1PM.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 11, 2014)

I loaded up the van with warm blankets..just to be prepared. And no longer do I leave my back door from my room open to the yard.Too damn cold. I think it was like 65 today.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 11, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> I bro
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> ...


We were in the upper 70s till the front/T-storms moved through.  The temp dropped 15 degrees in 5 minutes.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 11, 2014)

Just check out back, it's down to 52 degrees, windy, rain with tiny ice pellets mixed in.  About a month ago we went for a drive up in the mountains, mid 80s down in the foothills, upper 50s up on the passes.  Typical mountain weather, be prepared for any weather and that time I wasn't thinking and we were wearing hot summer clothing.......  The vehicles have been restocked with cold weather gear.......


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 11, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Just check out back, it's down to 52 degrees, windy, rain with tiny ice pellets mixed in.  About a month ago we went for a drive up in the mountains, mid 80s down in the foothills, upper 50s up on the passes.  Typical mountain weather, be prepared for any weather and that time I wasn't thinking and we were wearing hot summer clothing.......  The vehicles have been restocked with cold weather gear.......


It's still 82 here. It should hit sub 70 degrees on Saturday night That will be the first time since Memorial Day.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 12, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Well..I had a weird dream this early a.m.
> I woke up while repeating what was said to me in the dream..but I don't know who it was saying it.
> "You must stop smoking. You are going to have a bad stroke if you don't stop."
> 
> ...



That's very powerful.  Godspeed in that, Gracie. 

Keep in mind the power of habit -- analyze the patterns that coincide with smoking, and then change those patterns.  It will smooth the road.  You _can_.

--- And just wait 'til you reconnect with what food tastes like.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 12, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Just check out back, it's down to 52 degrees, windy, rain with tiny ice pellets mixed in.  About a month ago we went for a drive up in the mountains, mid 80s down in the foothills, upper 50s up on the passes.  Typical mountain weather, be prepared for any weather and that time I wasn't thinking and we were wearing hot summer clothing.......  The vehicles have been restocked with cold weather gear.......



Brag, brag, brag....


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 12, 2014)

My truck is all set for winter to. I rolled up a long sleeved tee-shirt and stuck it behind the seat in case I get chilled.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 12, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Well..I had a weird dream this early a.m.
> I woke up while repeating what was said to me in the dream..but I don't know who it was saying it.
> "You must stop smoking. You are going to have a bad stroke if you don't stop."
> 
> ...



I wish you luck, Gracie.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 12, 2014)

Well, the car is full of petrol, my uniform is ready to be ironed, I have food and drink ready, and am all set for the big drive to Melbourne on Sunday morning for tournament.  This is the State Titles, so if I win gold (I will be extremely lucky if that happens, lol) it will make me State Champion for my age and grade. 

Bridal shower tomorrow, should be interesting. I hope my dress looks nice on me!


----------



## Gracie (Sep 12, 2014)

Take pics, Noomi, of you in your dress. 
I wish you luck at the tournament! Break a leg! (hollywood speak for Good Luck)


----------



## Noomi (Sep 12, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Take pics, Noomi, of you in your dress.
> I wish you luck at the tournament! Break a leg! (hollywood speak for Good Luck)



I will take a pic and post it here when I can.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 12, 2014)

I am already going thru half assed withdrawals. I have had 7 cigs today so far. I can have 10. Half a pack. Tomorrow..the same. In fact, this month..half a pack a day. Next month....7 cigs per days. November...same. December...3 cigs a day. Morning...noon...bedtime. If I can get down to 3 cigs per day..I can lay them down permanently. Thats the plan anyway.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 12, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I am already going thru half assed withdrawals. I have had 7 cigs today so far. I can have 10. Half a pack. Tomorrow..the same. In fact, this month..half a pack a day. Next month....7 cigs per days. November...same. December...3 cigs a day. Morning...noon...bedtime. If I can get down to 3 cigs per day..I can lay them down permanently. Thats the plan anyway.



How many would you normally smoke in a day?


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 12, 2014)

Wishing you all the best Gracie.  That wouldn't have worked for me at all.  For me it was cold turkey or nothing.

Sending all kinds of positive vibes to Noomi both for the wedding and for the tournament.

Deri is very much on my heart tonight.

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel and their house deal,
007's Mom,
Pogo's aunt,
Derideo_te for comfort and healing,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, and Becki.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 12, 2014)

Good morning, Coffee Shoppers, and TGIF!


----------



## mdk (Sep 12, 2014)

Good morning! I've been in the car for several hours on the way to the beach...only 6 more hours to go. I can't wait to climb into the hot tub with a giant glass of bourbon, served neat of course.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 12, 2014)

Almost 40 this morning.  We are in fall.  Grateful for an easy summer and hoping for an easier winter.  Noomi will do well in her tournament and look good doing it.  Foxfyre continues to mother us and worry about us, and even those of us who are on the far side always need mothering: thank you, MommaFox.  Be safe and enjoy yourselves out there today.


----------



## Spoonman (Sep 12, 2014)

any way to close out all that stuff to the right?  all of the posts are like 3 words wide and 20 rows long.


----------



## Spoonman (Sep 12, 2014)

Has Beckie been around at all?  anyone hear from her?


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 12, 2014)

Narrow posts?  Get people to edit properly.

Freedombecki, MIA for months.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 12, 2014)

mdk said:


> Good morning! I've been in the car for several hours on the way to the beach...only 6 more hours to go. I can't wait to climb into the hot tub with a giant glass of bourbon, served neat of course.


A 10 hour drive to the beach and you want to climb in a hot tub?


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 12, 2014)

My brother had a brush with homeland security and the U.S. Marshall's Service this week.

My brother now owns and operates the print shop that has been our family business since 1921.Over the years of operations, the shop has had its share of nefarious characters as clients.  Crooked politicians, unsavory business owners and bookies from the local thoroughbred race track have all been customers of the shop.  But Monday...

Three fellas from Yemen walked into a print shop.  Two were adults and the third was a twelve year old boy.  Only one of the adults spoke English.  He explained that he wanted color copies of their Yemenese passport visas and their Yemanese birth certificates.  My brother obliged them and sold them copies of everything they asked.  The adult Yemanese saluted my brother by placing his thumbs together, forming a goal post looking arraignment and placing his hands on his forehead.  Kinda like antlers, but the thumbs were together above his brow rather than planted on the upper corners of his head.

But on Tuesday...

One of the non-English speakers and the boy returned for more copies of documents.  As the Middle Eastern customer spoke no English, he had a friend type the instructions to my brother on a cell phone app.  The Yemnanese adult simply showed his phone to my brother and more copies were made and sold.  Fine.  Cash sale, no hassles.

But an hour later...

Five big black SUVs pulled up in front of the shop.  Out hopped a small cadre of armed agents all wearing bullet proof vests festooned with stun grenades and badges.  They came into the shop and asked my brother if he had seen the guy who was pictured on the warrant they produced.

That guy was named Scott Chaffee and he is a fugitive on the run from the long arm of the law.  Mr. Chaffee had obtained an illegitimate driver's license using the address of the building right next door to the print shop.  He had no connection to the Yemenese fellows who were in the shop just a few minutes before.

But the sight of Middle Easterners in the small river town here in Ohio coupled with the roll out of the Marshall's Service gave my brother quite a start!  You just never know what's next when you run a print shop.

Back in the first grade, the teacher asked us what our fathers did for a living.  Pop anticipated such questions to his first born on his first day of school.  "My Daddy makes money at the printing shop!" I answered most precociously.


----------



## mdk (Sep 12, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning! I've been in the car for several hours on the way to the beach...only 6 more hours to go. I can't wait to climb into the hot tub with a giant glass of bourbon, served neat of course.
> ...



I know right. The house is on the beach. After I run down to the beach and put my feet in water then it will be hot tub time. These long rides make my muscle ache something terrible. Nothing a little booze and hot tub won't rectify.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 12, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> any way to close out all that stuff to the right?  all of the posts are like 3 words wide and 20 rows long.


I have a decent width to the posts, but then this is a 17 1/2" screen laptop. The crap on the right takes up about 1/5 of my screen width.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 12, 2014)

mdk said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


A ride to the beach from here is 10 minutes at the most unless it's spring break. Then it could take several days to make it the 6 miles to the Gulf


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 12, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Well..I had a weird dream this early a.m.
> I woke up while repeating what was said to me in the dream..but I don't know who it was saying it.
> "You must stop smoking. You are going to have a bad stroke if you don't stop."
> 
> ...


I tried the long way, too, but it didn't work. The only way was cold turkey. Knowing there were no siggies in the house, helped quell the urge that soon passed. That was many years ago. I was a light smoker...._one pack a week is_ all I would buy, just to discipline myself. Any time I wanted a siggie, I chewed Extra™ Sugarless Gum which helped. I soon didn't even need that. And I gained no weight.  

Best of luck, Gracie. You can do it,_ if you're in it to win it. _


----------



## mdk (Sep 12, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Alabama has some pretty beaches. Orange Beach is marvelous this time of the year.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 12, 2014)

At least there are less cigarettes being smoked.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 12, 2014)

What does the red OP next to my name mean? Never mind it's gone.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 12, 2014)

Speaking of beaches, I'd love to get back down to Cancun, stay on the Isla de Mujeres  (Isle of Women for you English speakers).







Go swimming with the fishies.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 12, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> any way to close out all that stuff to the right?  all of the posts are like 3 words wide and 20 rows long.



Nope.  Can't eliminate the space to the right apparently.  A LOT of folks have petitioned for that on C_K's 'bugs' thread in Announcements and apparently that is something that can't be done. 

Initially the programming allowed only the post you were responding to to be quoted with an arrow serving as link to other posts in the threads.  But some of us saw that this made the context of a continuing discussion too difficult to follow and was tedious and cumbersome to use.  Another site I post at uses that system and after years there now, I still hate it.

The trick is to physically delete the top layers if multi-quotes become a problem.  It is less of a problem for those of us using PCs or laptops with big monitors I think.  Probably maddening for those of you posting on smart phones or other small screens.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 12, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> What does the red OP next to my name mean? Never mind it's gone.



The red OP shows up beside the name of the person who started the thread--wrote the OP    You'll see the red OP beside my name here in the Coffee Shop for instance.  So it won't show up in threads you post in that others have started, but only your own.  Not sure why somebody thought that important, but some seem to like it and it doesn't hurt or hinder anything.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 12, 2014)

mdk said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


I am right on a creek that will take me to Wolf's Bay and on to Orange Beach It would likely take an hour and a half by kayak. The Beach Express will get me there in 7 or 8 minutes.
Look for the little "Home" icon near top center.


----------



## mdk (Sep 12, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



That's awesome. It's such a lovely area. I guess I live near the coast as well if you count the Three Rivers as a coast.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 12, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> My brother had a brush with homeland security and the U.S. Marshall's Service this week.
> 
> My brother now owns and operates the print shop that has been our family business since 1921.Over the years of operations, the shop has had its share of nefarious characters as clients.  Crooked politicians, unsavory business owners and bookies from the local thoroughbred race track have all been customers of the shop.  But Monday...
> 
> ...



Hmmm.  Interesting story Nosmo.  I would think somebody would find wanting color copies of visa/passport documents and birth certificates quite interesting.  Didn't it used to be illegal to make photocopies of paper money?  Somewhere it seems to me it should be illegal to make photocopies of sensitive documents like that too, but then again. . . .I dunno.  Arguments to be made both ways.

Interesting story back when the feds were tracking down Timothy McVeigh after the Oklahoma City bombing, McVeigh stayed at my Sister and BIL's Super 8 motel in a little town just east of here.  Somehow they found out about it and showed up at the motel, confiscated the page of the registry where he had signed in--they did allow my BIL to take a photo copy of it first because other signatures were also on the page--and they confiscated some other related stuff.  You never know what significance something like that might have.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 12, 2014)

mdk said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


Pittsburgh must be great during Spring Break. I bet the traffic is better anyway.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 12, 2014)

Morning All !!!

Everybody have a great weekend!


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 12, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Interesting map.  Is Wolf Bay et al sea water?  Or fresh water?


----------



## mdk (Sep 12, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



If only. It's so cold here during Spring Break. Most of the college kids flee to sandier locations with Palm trees. I always stayed in the city during Spring Break and worked.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Sep 12, 2014)

So I ended up waiting for the doctor because they are always late.  The drugs were good cuz I woke up in the recovery room and finally was offered something to drink!  Felt like nectar after not being allowed anything for 13 hours!!! Came home and crashed. Yes, it is akin to labor pains and no, the drugs barely take the edge off. Eventually I fell into an exhausted sleep and woke up at 5 am today. Very bruised and battered but the worst of the pain is gone. Now the healing begins!


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 12, 2014)

When I saw this I could almost have sworn Hombre wrote it.  It is sooooo what he would say when he comes in from grocery shopping.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 12, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> So I ended up waiting for the doctor because they are always late.  The drugs were good cuz I woke up in the recovery room and finally was offered something to drink!  Felt like nectar after not being allowed anything for 13 hours!!! Came home and crashed. Yes, it is akin to labor pains and no, the drugs barely take the edge off. Eventually I fell into an exhausted sleep and woke up at 5 am today. Very bruised and battered but the worst of the pain is gone. Now the healing begins!



Okay then.  I can switch my positive thoughts to healing and glad it is over for you, Deri.  I'm sure you do feel like you've been hit by a Mack truck and worse, but better than you would have felt had you tried to pass that sucker.  You deserve some major league pampering.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Sep 12, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > So I ended up waiting for the doctor because they are always late.  The drugs were good cuz I woke up in the recovery room and finally was offered something to drink!  Felt like nectar after not being allowed anything for 13 hours!!! Came home and crashed. Yes, it is akin to labor pains and no, the drugs barely take the edge off. Eventually I fell into an exhausted sleep and woke up at 5 am today. Very bruised and battered but the worst of the pain is gone. Now the healing begins!
> ...



Going to go and pamper myself right now. I have successfully completed all 3 of of my major work efforts today so I am going to go and make myself a margarita!


----------



## Sherry (Sep 12, 2014)

Happy Friday!!


----------



## Sarah G (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi All.  Just wanted to check in.  I have had kind of a rough hospital stay and recovery throughout August and wanted you all to know  I haven't abandoned you.

It started with that Echocardiogram I told you about in May.  It turned out to be serious but my heart is good.  I will check in again as I am healing.  I must admit I was hoping to find Becki posting.  Good to see you all again tho.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 12, 2014)

[QUOTE="Foxfyre, post: 9789556, member: 6847]

Hmmm.  Interesting story Nosmo.  I would think somebody would find wanting color copies of visa/passport documents and birth certificates quite interesting.  Didn't it used to be illegal to make photocopies of paper money?  Somewhere it seems to me it should be illegal to make photocopies of sensitive documents like that too, but then again. . . .I dunno.  Arguments to be made both ways.

Interesting story back when the feds were tracking down Timothy McVeigh after the Oklahoma City bombing, McVeigh stayed at my Sister and BIL's Super 8 motel in a little town just east of here.  Somehow they found out about it and showed up at the motel, confiscated the page of the registry where he had signed in--they did allow my BIL to take a photo copy of it first because other signatures were also on the page--and they confiscated some other related stuff.  You never know what significance something like that might have.[/QUOTE]

If they were real terrorists, why not just buy a color HP printer for $70 at Walmart?


----------



## Sherry (Sep 12, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Hi All.  Just wanted to check in.  I have had kind of a rough hospital stay and recovery throughout August and wanted you all to know  I haven't abandoned you.
> 
> It started with that Echocardiogram I told you about in May.  It turned out to be serious but my heart is good.  I will check in again as I am healing.  I must admit I was hoping to find Becki posting.  Good to see you all again tho.



Awww I thought you had abandoned us for parts unknown because you didn't approve of the new software...I wish we'd had you on the vigil list, and I hope you're feeling better.


----------



## Sarah G (Sep 12, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All.  Just wanted to check in.  I have had kind of a rough hospital stay and recovery throughout August and wanted you all to know  I haven't abandoned you.
> ...


 
No way Sherry.  That's not me.  Good to see you.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 12, 2014)

Longer recovery times when you're not on the prayer list.  True story.


----------



## Sarah G (Sep 12, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Longer recovery times when you're not on the prayer list.  True story.


 
I better get on that dang list then huh?


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 12, 2014)

Making my worlds best baked beans for me, the wife hates baked beans so she had wild salmon with broccoli.  I hate salmon........


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 12, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Hi All.  Just wanted to check in.  I have had kind of a rough hospital stay and recovery throughout August and wanted you all to know  I haven't abandoned you.
> 
> It started with that Echocardiogram I told you about in May.  It turned out to be serious but my heart is good.  I will check in again as I am healing.  I must admit I was hoping to find Becki posting.  Good to see you all again tho.



Wow Sarah.  I was really remiss not getting you on the vigil list.  That will be remedied tonight.  And Becki is still MIA--not posting, not responding to PMs, not responding to e-mails.  I am concerned.  But I thought you were just elsewhere and didn't know you were having such a rough time.


----------



## Sarah G (Sep 12, 2014)

Hey Foxie.  I couldn't even sit down at the computer, I also developed a sad case of sciatic nerve trouble from sitting in the hospital bed.  Sore butt..  Anything else lol.  I'm on the mend.  Lots of people care around here, you find that out at times don't you.


----------



## Sarah G (Sep 12, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> So I ended up waiting for the doctor because they are always late.  The drugs were good cuz I woke up in the recovery room and finally was offered something to drink!  Felt like nectar after not being allowed anything for 13 hours!!! Came home and crashed. Yes, it is akin to labor pains and no, the drugs barely take the edge off. Eventually I fell into an exhausted sleep and woke up at 5 am today. Very bruised and battered but the worst of the pain is gone. Now the healing begins!


 
What happened to you, D?


----------



## alan1 (Sep 12, 2014)

I've got some coffee antiques I recently purchased.
From the 1800's, a Turkish coffee mortar that arrived at my house today.  It is made from wood and has a metal lining at the top. The carving of the wood is detailed and fantastic and the imprints on the metal are all an animal motif, you can see the birds in this picture.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Sep 12, 2014)

Will catch you up on our travels tonight...  Yesterday we went to the Salem Witch Museum in Salem, MA and it was very interesting but not what I would call spectacular.  Hard to believe all of those troubles were caused by a simple lie.  Don't want to spoil it for you in case you ever get to go there.  Then we ventured over to Charter House and that was VERY impressive!!!  If you're a big fan of "Little Women" you have to put this place on your bucket list.  I was amazed that this place is 95% authentic to the Alcott family and it was truly something worth seeing.  Today's ventures took us to Plymouth Rock and Lizzy Borden's House.  There isn't much you can say about a "rock" I guess except this is an important rock.  If you expect more than just looking at a rock, then don't waste your time going there.  However, if you can blend the symbolism in with it, it's worth the visit.  We then traveled to Lizzy Borden's house and it was a very big disappointment.  Her house was very hard to get to because of all the construction going on with the highway and streets that surround it.  Once you do get there you are in for a disappointment.  The house has been turned into a bed and breakfast and except for a very small plaque on the outside of it by the door, there is nothing to see.  Oh well...  I can say that I've been to a place where a young lady with a hatchet whacked up some folks and was found innocent in the court trial.  However, there was a very bright shining star in today's travels.  We ventured into Newport, RI and dined at the legendary Castle Hill Inn.  My taste buds are still dancing and it was well worth the small fortune it cost to eat there.  We cheated tonight and are not spending the evening in the RV.  We checked into the Navy Lodge on the Naval Station at Newport.  No quick shower here tonight.  Both Mrs. BBD and I spent an hour in the luxury of a very long, hot, relaxing shower.  Tomorrow we will venture downtown to check out some of the shops and to eat at a couple places that Mrs. BBD knows about.  One of the places we are going, according to Mrs. BBD has the best clam chowder in the universe.  I shall check it out and see if she's being truthful with me.  We haven't decided just where we will go after tomorrow.  My guess is we'll pop down to New London, Conn. and maybe spend a couple of days before we begin the journey home.  Will decide on that tomorrow evening.

It's been a good trip so far with just a couple of event that have caused me some concern.  Once while I was driving, Mrs. BBD turned the XM radio on and the volume was up very loud.  Problem was, as it began to broadcast sound, it was the sound of a woman screaming and it scared the hell out of me and I nearly drove off the road.  Then tonight.  I went out to the RV to get Mrs. BBD's curling iron and while walking back on the sidewalk there was an event that nearly caused me to have a heart attack.  There are some flowers and small bushes beside the sidewalk coming from the parking lot to the front door of the Navy Lodge.  A damned old rabbit ran out from under one of those bushes and ran across my foot causing me to exhibit great fear vocally!!!

That's it for tonight.  More later another day if I get the time.

Hope everybody that has health issues, get them resolved quickly.  My buddy, 007 keeps making me green with envy because he always buys such neat toys, and all the rest of you bring me joy just by being you.


----------



## alan1 (Sep 12, 2014)

The other coffee antiquity has not arrived yet, but I have a picture of it as well.
This is an American coffee grinder also from the 1800's.  Not as pretty as the Turkish one, but more functional for the time period.  All the parts still work on it.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 12, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Longer recovery times when you're not on the prayer list.  True story.
> ...



Absolutely, and by the way, no one does your job while you're gone, so the paper work is piled all round the desk.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 12, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Will catch you up on our travels tonight...  Yesterday we went to the Salem Witch Museum in Salem, MA and it was very interesting but not what I would call spectacular.  Hard to believe all of those troubles were caused by a simple lie.  Don't want to spoil it for you in case you ever get to go there.  Then we ventured over to Charter House and that was VERY impressive!!!  If you're a big fan of "Little Women" you have to put this place on your bucket list.  I was amazed that this place is 95% authentic to the Alcott family and it was truly something worth seeing.  Today's ventures took us to Plymouth Rock and Lizzy Borden's House.  There isn't much you can say about a "rock" I guess except this is an important rock.  If you expect more than just looking at a rock, then don't waste your time going there.  However, if you can blend the symbolism in with it, it's worth the visit.  We then traveled to Lizzy Borden's house and it was a very big disappointment.  Her house was very hard to get to because of all the construction going on with the highway and streets that surround it.  Once you do get there you are in for a disappointment.  The house has been turned into a bed and breakfast and except for a very small plaque on the outside of it by the door, there is nothing to see.  Oh well...  I can say that I've been to a place where a young lady with a hatchet whacked up some folks and was found innocent in the court trial.  However, there was a very bright shining star in today's travels.  We ventured into Newport, RI and dined at the legendary Castle Hill Inn.  My taste buds are still dancing and it was well worth the small fortune it cost to eat there.  We cheated tonight and are not spending the evening in the RV.  We checked into the Navy Lodge on the Naval Station at Newport.  No quick shower here tonight.  Both Mrs. BBD and I spent an hour in the luxury of a very long, hot, relaxing shower.  Tomorrow we will venture downtown to check out some of the shops and to eat at a couple places that Mrs. BBD knows about.  One of the places we are going, according to Mrs. BBD has the best clam chowder in the universe.  I shall check it out and see if she's being truthful with me.  We haven't decided just where we will go after tomorrow.  My guess is we'll pop down to New London, Conn. and maybe spend a couple of days before we begin the journey home.  Will decide on that tomorrow evening.
> 
> It's been a good trip so far with just a couple of event that have caused me some concern.  Once while I was driving, Mrs. BBD turned the XM radio on and the volume was up very loud.  Problem was, as it began to broadcast sound, it was the sound of a woman screaming and it scared the hell out of me and I nearly drove off the road.  Then tonight.  I went out to the RV to get Mrs. BBD's curling iron and while walking back on the sidewalk there was an event that nearly caused me to have a heart attack.  There are some flowers and small bushes beside the sidewalk coming from the parking lot to the front door of the Navy Lodge.  A damned old rabbit ran out from under one of those bushes and ran across my foot causing me to exhibit great fear vocally!!!
> 
> ...




I think I may have been to that place in Newport last year.  Can't remember the name of it but they had Portuguese chowder.  Probably a lot of places do there.  Bon appetit, the BBDs!


----------



## Pogo (Sep 12, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > So I ended up waiting for the doctor because they are always late.  The drugs were good cuz I woke up in the recovery room and finally was offered something to drink!  Felt like nectar after not being allowed anything for 13 hours!!! Came home and crashed. Yes, it is akin to labor pains and no, the drugs barely take the edge off. Eventually I fell into an exhausted sleep and woke up at 5 am today. Very bruised and battered but the worst of the pain is gone. Now the healing begins!
> ...



I'm wondering how he knows what labor pains feel like.

"take your lower lip.... and pull it over your head"  (Carol Burnett)


----------



## Pogo (Sep 12, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All.  Just wanted to check in.  I have had kind of a rough hospital stay and recovery throughout August and wanted you all to know  I haven't abandoned you.
> ...



That's what I thought.  Hope all is well Sarah, and if not that it soon will be.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 13, 2014)

SixFoot said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...




That kid might just be the one that keeps that sparkle in your eye at 50!


----------



## Mertex (Sep 13, 2014)

007 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I'm sure that a lot of stuff where we only see one side may appear as bias.  I've been on the other side and I know many times where some thought there was bias, there actually was none.  It happens on both sides, both sides think there is bias, and I could tell you stories, too.  

I'm sure there may be some forums where the owner/admin/staff is all of one side and everyone is happy, but it probably is very boring.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 13, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Been a weird week. Began badly by waking up to an ache in my kidney. Set up an appointment with the urologist for Wednesday lunch time. He ran some tests and sent me for an xray which showed a 10 mm stone!  So he immediately scheduled surgery for today and I have been running around getting blood tests and an EKG.
> 
> I am trying to reschedule my workload but since I already have everything in place for a 6 am start on Friday going right through to 5 pm on Sunday I am going to be "limping" through it literally.
> 
> Oh well, such are the ups and downs of life. This is just going to be one of those things you just have to tough out.



OMG!  I hope you don't go through a lot of pain....I hope the surgery goes well, can't imagine you being up to working right after that....my prayers are with you, friend!


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 13, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel and their house deal,
007's Mom,
Pogo's aunt,
Derideo_te for comfort and healing,
Sarah G for comfort and healing,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, and Becki.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 13, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> I tell people that 7 months ago I was retired. Now, I'm just tired.



That's why it is called re-tired.....cause it's being tired all over again........


----------



## Noomi (Sep 13, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Been a weird week. Began badly by waking up to an ache in my kidney. Set up an appointment with the urologist for Wednesday lunch time. He ran some tests and sent me for an xray which showed a 10 mm stone!  So he immediately scheduled surgery for today and I have been running around getting blood tests and an EKG.
> 
> I am trying to reschedule my workload but since I already have everything in place for a 6 am start on Friday going right through to 5 pm on Sunday I am going to be "limping" through it literally.
> 
> Oh well, such are the ups and downs of life. This is just going to be one of those things you just have to tough out.



Hope it went well. Kidney stones are not fun - my dad has had them, they are painful as hell.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 13, 2014)

Here's the pink Hummer we got for Jess today for her Bridal Shower. First we went to the Windsor, which is like this posh hotel where you have high tea (and scones, lol) and are served by people in black and white uniforms and British accents. It was all very lovely, and the limo was awesome, except I discovered that I get limo sick. Rarely get car sick, but I get limo sick. 

But it was still worth it.
I sent Tracy a pic of the Hummer and the dress I wore for the day. She said I looked lovely and that it must be fun in the Hummer because it's playing Bruno Mars videos. LOL.


----------



## kaz (Sep 13, 2014)

Whew, tough night.  I don't know how to describe it exactly.  It wasn't joint aches exactly, but they were very uncomfortable and I only slept a few hours.  This has been an odd summer for colds here in the Triangle, there have been a lot of them for summer.  Some people have been sick several times.  I haven't gotten any of them even though I've been around one after another.  So I wondered if this is the one I am not escaping.  However, this morning I'm hazy from lack of sleep but feeling a lot better.  It's going to be a very slow day though, going to just watch football on the couch.

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## kaz (Sep 13, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Been a weird week. Began badly by waking up to an ache in my kidney. Set up an appointment with the urologist for Wednesday lunch time. He ran some tests and sent me for an xray which showed a 10 mm stone!  So he immediately scheduled surgery for today and I have been running around getting blood tests and an EKG.
> ...



Yes, I had one about 25 years ago.  I played a lot of sports growing up and I'm used to pain, but I had no idea what was going on.  It hurt so bad I had my wife call an ambulance.  They said they thought it was because I got too dehydrated.  Wow, that was serious pain.


----------



## kaz (Sep 13, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Yes, there is no such thing as time off in corporate jobs.  You just move the hours around.


----------



## R.D. (Sep 13, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Hi All.  Just wanted to check in.  I have had kind of a rough hospital stay and recovery throughout August and wanted you all to know  I haven't abandoned you.
> 
> It started with that Echocardiogram I told you about in May.  It turned out to be serious but my heart is good.  I will check in again as I am healing.  I must admit I was hoping to find Becki posting.  Good to see you all again tho.



Missed you!  Prayers  and ((((hugs)))))).


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 13, 2014)

Fall weather is here and it is not taking prisoners.


----------



## SixFoot (Sep 13, 2014)

Mertex said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Well, one thing's for certain, I'm gonna know soon enough.


----------



## Sarah G (Sep 13, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All.  Just wanted to check in.  I have had kind of a rough hospital stay and recovery throughout August and wanted you all to know  I haven't abandoned you.
> ...


 Missed you too.    Hope all is well on your end RD.


----------



## Sarah G (Sep 13, 2014)

It's been really nice here too.  Sunny and about 60-65.  Low 50s at night.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 13, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Hi All.  Just wanted to check in.  I have had kind of a rough hospital stay and recovery throughout August and wanted you all to know  I haven't abandoned you.
> 
> It started with that Echocardiogram I told you about in May.  It turned out to be serious but my heart is good.  I will check in again as I am healing.  I must admit I was hoping to find Becki posting.  Good to see you all again tho.




I must have missed that post, Sarah, where you mentioned going to the hospital, or I just plain forgot....my bad.....hope you are recovering quickly and back to your healthy state soon.  Good to see you back.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 13, 2014)

Had a wonderful time in California.  We met rain again on the way back a lot.....must be making up for the dry spell we've all been having.  It was raining here at home when we arrived late last night.  Was so tired.....but very happy to be home.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 13, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 13, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Sarah, I had no idea what you have been going through. So happy to have you back posting and hope your health rebounds sooner than expected. 

I, too, am very concerned about Freedombecki. She would not have just disappeared with notice, here.


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 13, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All.  Just wanted to check in.  I have had kind of a rough hospital stay and recovery throughout August and wanted you all to know  I haven't abandoned you.
> ...


I missed that, too. So many changes going on lately and no time to stay with them. Mertex, if you are back from vaca, I hope you had a fantastic time.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 13, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Here's the pink Hummer we got for Jess today for her Bridal Shower. First we went to the Windsor, which is like this posh hotel where you have high tea (and scones, lol) and are served by people in black and white uniforms and British accents. It was all very lovely, and the limo was awesome, except I discovered that I get limo sick. Rarely get car sick, but I get limo sick.
> 
> But it was still worth it.
> I sent Tracy a pic of the Hummer and the dress I wore for the day. She said I looked lovely and that it must be fun in the Hummer because it's playing Bruno Mars videos. LOL.



Wow Noomi!  That looks like a mini bus.....


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 13, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Had a wonderful time in California.  We met rain again on the way back a lot.....must be making up for the dry spell we've all been having.  It was raining here at home when we arrived late last night.  Was so tired.....but very happy to be home.


Oops. Just posted something to you, before stumbling upon this...

It is a wonderful feeling to come home from a vacation, as a rule.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 13, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...




Thanks....yes, we got back late last night.  We took our time coming back, stopping to eat and spent the night in Willcox, AZ.  The weather was fantastic, we were in the 70's and even as low as 64 in one place.  The drive down IH 17 from up in  Peach Springs to Phoenix was absolutely beautiful.  So glad to be back home and be able to sleep in my own bed......ahh, the simple things that make us happy, sometimes.


----------



## 007 (Sep 13, 2014)

Mertex said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


I'm not talking about how things appear, I'm talking about pure, unadulterated, blatant, in your face bias, and it's here. I've been a victim of it more times than I care to think about. Makes me wonder why I post here at all.


----------



## Sarah G (Sep 13, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...


 Thanks Athena.  I'm getting there, it will take some time but it will happen.  Missed you too.


----------



## 007 (Sep 13, 2014)

I hope this link will take you to this video. I've watched it a dozen times now and laugh every time. Just hilarious... I want to meet these two imbeciles... the video caption say's "Humans and Alcohol"...


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 13, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  Hoping Deri and Sarah are both feeling better.

I was scrambling for the covers last night when the temps dropped just below 50 degree--the window is wide open in the bedroom--and it is only about 55 here now at10 a.m.   We'll have some Indian summer days ahead yet for sure, but I think the 90+ degree days are behind us for this year.

So enjoying coffee and then will prepare a nice brunch for Hombre and me.  Looking forward to a good weekend.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 13, 2014)

Mornin' All!   It's good to see the Coffee Shop Owl is back!


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 13, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


It's  brackish. Several creeks run into it, but the high tide comes up stream a bit from the bay. I've seen dolphins up the bay to Sandy Creek.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 13, 2014)

This will give you a better perspective. All these bays are connected either naturally or by canals. There is a lot of barge traffic in the Inland Waterway. Tough to see, but it follows natural channels where it can and heads west from Big Lagoon State Park and out the west side of Wolf Bay. Then there's about 5 miles of excavated canal that heads out to Mobile Bay and continues on all the way to Texas the same way.
My place is there in the upper left corner and the Florida line is 13 miles to the east by road.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 13, 2014)

007 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I'm sorry that you have experienced such.  Nothing is worse than to feel unfairly treated....I've have had that experience and it's no picnic.  I hope you have enough friends/acquaintances here that treat you with kindness and respect to make it worthwhile, I know I do.   They are the ones that make it worth spending time here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 13, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> This will give you a better perspective. All these bays are connected either naturally or by canals. There is a lot of barge traffic in the Inland Waterway. Tough to see, but it follows natural channels where it can and heads west from Big Lagoon State Park and out the west side of Wolf Bay. Then there's about 5 miles of excavated canal that heads out to Mobile Bay and continues on all the way to Texas the same way.
> My place is there in the upper left corner and the Florida line is 13 miles to the east by road.
> 
> View attachment 31861



Fascinating.  I have been a sort of geography buff since I can remember but I never looked closely at the area between Alabama and Florida.  Interesting how the state line cuts up through the middle of the bay.   I would love living near so much water though I think I prefer our weather to yours.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 13, 2014)

Hope you all are having a good weekend. My daughter is with me this weekend and I just have enough time to log in and contribute now because she is arts-n-crafting some kind of surprise for papa in the living room and I am "banned" from said room until the surprise is ready.  lol. What a sweetie.

After such a fantastic vacation with her in August, every minute counts now that she is back to school and I see her less.

Ahh, she is calling now. Time to see what the surprise is.  Later, gators.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 13, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Hope you all are having a good weekend. My daughter is with me this weekend and I just have enough time to log in and contribute now because she is arts-n-crafting some kind of surprise for papa in the living room and I am "banned" from said room until the surprise is ready.  lol. What a sweetie.
> 
> After such a fantastic vacation with her in August, every minute counts now that she is back to school and I see her less.
> 
> Ahh, she is calling now. Time to see what the surprise is.  Later, gators.



How sweet!  Enjoy!   

I'm finishing up a load of laundry..and then will make lunch and go for a walk around the lake.  The fog is clearing up, so we are going to have a gorgeous sunny afternoon...and it should be equally lovely for the Solano Stroll tomorrow.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 13, 2014)

boedicca said:


> How sweet!  Enjoy!
> 
> I'm finishing up a load of laundry..and then will make lunch and go for a walk around the lake.  The fog is clearing up, so we are going to have a gorgeous sunny afternoon...and it should be equally lovely for the Solano Stroll tomorrow.


And this was the surprise:





Lol. .. sweet. ..

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## boedicca (Sep 13, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > How sweet!  Enjoy!
> ...




That is wonderful!  A girl after my own heart.

I bet she set up little altars in her abode someday.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 13, 2014)

And learning to tapatalk with the  new Smartfon really IS kinda fun. ..

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mertex (Sep 13, 2014)

007 said:


> I hope this link will take you to this video. I've watched it a dozen times now and laugh every time. Just hilarious... I want to meet these two imbeciles... the video caption say's "Humans and Alcohol"...




That was funny.....thanks.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 13, 2014)

I must have missed that post, Sarah, where you mentioned going to the hospital, or I just plain forgot....my bad.....hope you are recovering quickly and back to your healthy state soon.  Good to see you back.[/QUOTE]
I missed that, too. So many changes going on lately and no time to stay with them. Mertex, if you are back from vaca, I hope you had a fantastic time.[/QUOTE]


Thanks....yes, we got back late last night.  We took our time coming back, stopping to eat and spent the night in Willcox, AZ.  The weather was fantastic, we were in the 70's and even as low as 64 in one place.  The drive down IH 17 from up in  Peach Springs to Phoenix was absolutely beautiful.  So glad to be back home and be able to sleep in my own bed......ahh, the simple things that make us happy, sometimes.[/QUOTE]

If you spent the night in Willcox, that means you drove past Benson and missed a visit with me and my hubby. Next time tell us and we can meet in Benson and say hello and have a bite to eat  at one of our restaurants and talk Mertex.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 13, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > This will give you a better perspective. All these bays are connected either naturally or by canals. There is a lot of barge traffic in the Inland Waterway. Tough to see, but it follows natural channels where it can and heads west from Big Lagoon State Park and out the west side of Wolf Bay. Then there's about 5 miles of excavated canal that heads out to Mobile Bay and continues on all the way to Texas the same way.
> ...


We do get some oppressive humidity and the occasional hurricane, but none of your 110 days and virtually no snow. Foley did get 3 inches of the white stuff back in '67.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 13, 2014)

Went up to the Springs this morning, just got back.....  I'm exhausted......


----------



## Mertex (Sep 13, 2014)

Had to spend some time catching up on all the TV programs we missed while we were gone.  Just had time to do about 3.....we're going to be busy trying to catch up before the new ones show up....anybody else watching "Extant"?


----------



## Sherry (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 13, 2014)

Sherry said:


>


Ummm, that looks very good.....I think I'll go fix me a glass of wine.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 13, 2014)

She's only been gone a few days and already I miss her.....Freaky Fritz, my son's cat that we took back to him and part of the reason we decided to drive this time.  She quickly acclimated to their apartment as soon as we got there but his girlfriend's cat, wasn't too happy about getting a new roomie.  I hope Fritz doesn't completely intimidate her and they learn to get along soon.....our other cats seem way more relaxed with Fritzy gone.


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 13, 2014)

No reason I just think black labs are great dogs.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 14, 2014)

blackhawk said:


> No reason I just think black labs are great dogs.



I love labs...if I had more time to take care of a dog, then I'd get a puppy tomorrow.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 14, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Hi All.  Just wanted to check in.  I have had kind of a rough hospital stay and recovery throughout August and wanted you all to know  I haven't abandoned you.
> 
> It started with that Echocardiogram I told you about in May.  It turned out to be serious but my heart is good.  I will check in again as I am healing.  I must admit I was hoping to find Becki posting.  Good to see you all again tho.



Sorry to hear you haven't been well. Glad your heart is good, take care of yourself!


----------



## Noomi (Sep 14, 2014)

Been to tournament. Didn't get a medal, but who cares? There were ten of us, biggest division I've ever competed in so far. I came around 7th for kata, but forth for kumite. I made it all the way into the bronze medal round but that is where I lost. Scored all my points against red belts who are one grade higher. I'm mighty pleased with myself as I have done a great job.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 14, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel and their house deal,
007's Mom,
Pogo's aunt,
Derideo_te for comfort and healing,
Sarah G for comfort and healing,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, and Becki.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 14, 2014)

Night Mama Fox!


----------



## Sarah G (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks Foxie and all of you for the well wishes.  Appreciate it so much.


----------



## MeBelle (Sep 14, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Thanks Foxie and all of you for the well wishes.  Appreciate it so much.




Hi Sarah! Nice to see you...


----------



## Noomi (Sep 14, 2014)

Hope everyone is having a good evening.


----------



## Sarah G (Sep 14, 2014)

MeBelle60 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Foxie and all of you for the well wishes.  Appreciate it so much.
> ...


 Hi Belle, good to see you too!


----------



## MeBelle (Sep 14, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Have you had a nice summer, Sarah?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 14, 2014)

Spending the day with little princess Statalina.  Wishing everyone a good Sunday. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kaz (Sep 14, 2014)

Happy Sunday everyone!  It's nice an cool this morning.  I love September, even if it's a hot day, it usually cools off at night and we get a break.


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 14, 2014)

Good mornin'.  COFFEE!!!!!!!!


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 14, 2014)

blackhawk said:


> No reason I just think black labs are great dogs.


They do have that good reputation.  What a great picture.


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 14, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Had to spend some time catching up on all the TV programs we missed while we were gone.  Just had time to do about 3.....we're going to be busy trying to catch up before the new ones show up....anybody else watching "Extant"?


No, but did finish watching all seasons of Breaking Bad and WOW!  It deserved all those awards over the years, when people were telling me about it, but I didn't have time to watch. So I subscribed to Netflix again,  and spent 4 days catching up on that show. All I can say is, I hope producers catch a clue and bring forth some more of that kind of content.

I am watching, on Netflix, the first season of The Following and while it is okay, though very gruesome, I can't imagine it was approved for a third season as the two main actors playing FBI roles, Kevin Bacon and an actress I am unfamiliar with, have badly written and weak and incompetent scripts, or maybe it is their acting ability that is suffering....either way, totally inept characters, in my opinion. Maybe Season 2 was better. It isn't on Netflix, yet.


----------



## Sarah G (Sep 14, 2014)

MeBelle60 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...


 I've been in the hospital and recovering for the last month Belle.  Out of commission mostly.  It's called pulmonary hypertension or very high blood pressure in my lungs.  No coronary damage but this alone is a fight with medication infusions for me forever.  Hardest summer ever really.  This diagnosis happens to women mostly in late 30s and 40s but even babies get it.

The medication costs between $70,000 and $100,000 a year.  My doctor is an expert in dealing with insurance companies and this disease.  I'm a lucky girl to have met him.  He says it's the medicine saving me but I think he had something to do with it.   

I'm getting stronger everyday and expect to live a long time.  Now if we could get Becki back in here things would be perfect!


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 14, 2014)

Good morning Coffee Shop! 11:18 and only 77 degrees. They tell me it was 72 at dawn. I'm out in the gazebo enjoying the cool weather, nice breeze and the hoard of lovebugs when the breeze dies down. Good night at Doc's last night and I did manage to get out of there about midnight. 12 takers for George Thorogood's "One Bourbon, One Scotch and One Beer". Participants line up when the song starts and bartenders pour each a shot of bourbon, a shot of Scotch and a bottle or draft of beer and when the song gets to those words, it's bottoms up! Well whiskey and domestic beer means $10 apiece, so it's a good game to play.

We follow Thorogood with Toby Kieth's "I Love This Bar" and the regulars all join in.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 14, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Oh wow, Sarah.  I didn't realize you were dealing with such a serious illness.  Pogo's friend Pat on our vigil list and of course Sunshine are also dealing with this condition and you needed to be there too.  So you are.  Sounds like they've got a handle on it and you are upbeat and dealing with it.  A couple of dozen of us Coffee Shoppers pulling for you can't hurt.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 14, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  I just got up a little bit ago after one of the roughest nights I've had in awhile.  We went with loved ones to the Olive Garden for dinner last night and then came home and watched a good movie, retiring just after midnight or whenever I signed off last night.  A couple of hours later I was up trying (and failing) to throw up the shrimp scampi I ate, but was about as sick as I've been in awhile.  In addition to being really sick I was also having chills (which I assumed accompanied fever) and shoulder pain that absolutely would not let me sleep.  So after a very short night sleepwise I got up about a half hour ago.  All symptoms have departed except that I now feel like I got run over by a Mack truck.  Nothing a naproxen probably can't fix.

But that's it.  I shall never darken the door of Olive Garden ever again.  I don't know if they poisoned me but they sure fed me something I do not tolerate at all.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 14, 2014)

Glad you're feeling better, Foxy


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 14, 2014)

Sunday, clean up day.  Changed the kitty litter, getting all the trash out, and wash day.....  Running out of clean underwear, can't continue refreezing em.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 14, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Glad you're feeling better, Foxy



Not yet when every bone and joint hurts LOL.  But this too shall pass.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 14, 2014)

Better is relative. Feeling like you got run over beats feeling like the bus is parked on your chest.


----------



## Sarah G (Sep 14, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...


 
Nope, it can't hurt.  I'm learning a lot and hoping others do too.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 14, 2014)

Sherry said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > No reason I just think black labs are great dogs.
> ...


Awww, what a sweet face.  Want to just squeeze him.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 14, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Had to spend some time catching up on all the TV programs we missed while we were gone.  Just had time to do about 3.....we're going to be busy trying to catch up before the new ones show up....anybody else watching "Extant"?
> ...




Yep, everyone that has ever watched Breaking Bad always says what a great program that was.  It kept you on the edge of your seat waiting for the next episode....only other shows that have come close to BB as far as I'm concerned are Dexter and Homeland.   We've been watching The Bridge and Tyrant on FX and they are good, but not near the quality of BB.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 14, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  I just got up a little bit ago after one of the roughest nights I've had in awhile.  We went with loved ones to the Olive Garden for dinner last night and then came home and watched a good movie, retiring just after midnight or whenever I signed off last night.  A couple of hours later I was up trying (and failing) to throw up the shrimp scampi I ate, but was about as sick as I've been in awhile.  In addition to being really sick I was also having chills (which I assumed accompanied fever) and shoulder pain that absolutely would not let me sleep.  So after a very short night sleepwise I got up about a half hour ago.  All symptoms have departed except that I now feel like I got run over by a Mack truck.  Nothing a naproxen probably can't fix.
> 
> But that's it.  I shall never darken the door of Olive Garden ever again.  I don't know if they poisoned me but they sure fed me something I do not tolerate at all.



Oooh, that sounds awful.  Nothing worse than enjoying a good meal only to come home and find it made you sick.  I like Olive Garden and have never had that problem, but you never can tell, might have been one of the shrimp had gone bad and just contaminated the whole batch....glad you're feeling better.


----------



## MeBelle (Sep 14, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Wow Sarah, sorry to hear that.
Very happy you have a good Doc and have your medication in order.
((((((((Hugs)))))))))


----------



## Sarah G (Sep 14, 2014)

MeBelle60 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...


 Lots of good news lately regarding prognosis.  It isn't the death sentence it used to be, hope there may be a cure for me.  Prayers are welcome!


----------



## Sherry (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## 007 (Sep 14, 2014)

Sherry said:


>



I love Mondays...


----------



## Sherry (Sep 14, 2014)

007 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I will too...in about 20 more years.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 14, 2014)

The wife wants to take a "trip", thinking about Roswell.....  Just because.....  No, neither one of us believe in extraterrestrials, it's about 4 and a half hours from here and visiting there would give us a good laugh.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 15, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Spending the day with little princess Statalina.  Wishing everyone a good Sunday.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk



Such a gorgeous name!


----------



## Noomi (Sep 15, 2014)

Sherry said:


>



Thank goodness my Monday is nearly over!


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 15, 2014)

Sherry said:


>


What's Monday? My weekend is Thursday and I work my ass of Friday and Saturday.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 15, 2014)

Tampon Run

Seriously addictive game.

You have enemies, but instead of shooting guns at them, you throw tampons instead. You collect boxes of tampons on the way. Very simply game and a lot of fun. Y'all need to check it out!


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 15, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> The wife wants to take a "trip", thinking about Roswell.....  Just because.....  No, neither one of us believe in extraterrestrials, it's about 4 and a half hours from here and visiting there would give us a good laugh.



There really isn't all that much to see or do until the annual UFO festival they hold every year--in 2015 the dates are June 29 to July 1.  Lots of speakers, goings on, costume contest, etc. etc.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 15, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Such a gorgeous name!


Well, it's not her real name. .. which is even more beautiful.  Speaks the proud Papa. ... 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 15, 2014)

Good morning,  everyone.  Wishing you all a good start into your week. 

-Stat

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 15, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel and their house deal,
007's Mom,
Pogo's aunt,
Derideo_te for comfort and healing,
Sarah G for comfort and healing,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, and Becki.







P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 15, 2014)

Evening all. I am taking a day off work tomorrow as the events of the weekend have caught up with me. I am so sore I can barely move. Need to recover for the wedding.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 15, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The wife wants to take a "trip", thinking about Roswell.....  Just because.....  No, neither one of us believe in extraterrestrials, it's about 4 and a half hours from here and visiting there would give us a good laugh.
> ...


It's more for the ride than anything else and since we're not "large crowd" type people those kind of events don't appeal to us anyway.  We generally take vacations on off season, better deals and very few other vacationers to put up with.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 15, 2014)

Looks like it was my turn to have a bad night.  Went to bed late, didn't go to sleep for at least an hour after going to bed, tossed and turned all night and woke up early, can't go back to sleep.  I'm gonna be a bear today.......


----------



## mdk (Sep 15, 2014)

Good morning everyone. I just finished a lovely run on the beach. It was very peaceful and recharging. Now I am ready for a Bloody Mary.  I hope everyone is having a wonderful morning.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 15, 2014)

mdk said:


> Good morning everyone. I just finished a lovely run on the beach. It was very peaceful and recharging. Now I am ready for a Bloody Mary.  I hope everyone is having a wonderful morning.


Must be her time of the month........


----------



## mdk (Sep 15, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everyone. I just finished a lovely run on the beach. It was very peaceful and recharging. Now I am ready for a Bloody Mary.  I hope everyone is having a wonderful morning.
> ...



Lord have mercy...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 15, 2014)

lol...


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 15, 2014)

Ahhh, the joys of red wings.........


----------



## peach174 (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning!

I hope you all had a good weekend.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 15, 2014)

Hope everyone has a good week...........


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 15, 2014)

mdk said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


"Lord have mercy"  Was that before or after that Bloody Mary?   

Thanks mdk. I'm on my first cuppa coffee, out of two, and then will hit the exercises and bike, before readying myself for a work day.  It's 7:48 here.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 15, 2014)

I gotta go fix myself a cup of Java...........need it, want it, love it..........


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 15, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Glad you're feeling better, Foxy
> ...


It happened to me one time, too. Great and renowned restaurant in Portland,  sauteed oysters and fluffy rice pilaf.....later......SICK, SICK, SICK......had to miss work that next day. 

Hope today brings the sunshine in more ways than one, Foxy.


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 15, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I gotta go fix myself a cup of Java...........need it, want it, love it..........


It's hard for me to read and type correctly, without at least most of that first cup, in me. lol


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 15, 2014)

Mostly cloudy and 88 already and it's barely 10 AM. The problem with that is, they are predicting a high of 86.

Let's see. It's Monday. That means poker with Krispy Kreams. setting up not only the bar, but poker tables, moving bar tables to make room, stacking chips, making coffee etc. then breaking it all down and cleaning it up.
I'll be at the bar by 1PM and home 12 hours later.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 15, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  Feeling considerably better this morning but still kind of achy, a weird kind of queasiness, and not quite up to stuff yet. But hopefully another 24 hours will do it.

I was surprised to see the vigil list got posted last night.  I fell asleep on the couch and when I got up in the wee hours stopped by the computer to post the list and put the computer to sleep.  All kinds of problems logging on and then it seemed to simply refuse to post anything.  Gave up and went to bed.  But apparently it did take.

And all seems okay this morning.  Who knows what gremlins lurk on the internet?  C_K mentioned a couple of days ago that they were 'doing stuff' and it could get rough again.  Plus I read that there was a major solar storm this week, most of which missed Earth but enough of it could have hit us to mess things up a bit.

Oh well, I can't think about that right now. I'll think about that later.  For now....more coffee


----------



## Sarah G (Sep 15, 2014)

I did get out to the store today after the physical therapist visit and I bought some half and half.  Haven't had coffee in about 3 weeks now and want to have a cup with daughter when she visits tomorrow. 

Hope your bones feel better soon Foxy.  Hope we are all back to our old selves soon enough.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 15, 2014)

Went from a wedding for oldest daughter two weeks ago to young one breaking up with her boyfriend of a month.  She discovered he was a nonbeliever.  Middle daughter announced she has marital problems and that looks like a crash and burn too.  What is the recipe for lemonade again?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 15, 2014)

I love this.  It combines two wonderful things into one.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 15, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Went from a wedding for oldest daughter two weeks ago to young one breaking up with her boyfriend of a month.  She discovered he was a nonbeliever.  Middle daughter announced she has marital problems and that looks like a crash and burn too.  What is the recipe for lemonade again?



I feel your pain having gone through some bad relationships with my own kids.  No tragedy ending one that ended short of marriage due to irreconcilable differences.  A marriage ending is always a tragedy though, and as much as we would like to fix it when these things happen, it is almost always out of our hands.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 15, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Mostly cloudy and 88 already and it's barely 10 AM. The problem with that is, they are predicting a high of 86.
> 
> Let's see. It's Monday. That means poker with Krispy Kreams. setting up not only the bar, but poker tables, moving bar tables to make room, stacking chips, making coffee etc. then breaking it all down and cleaning it up.
> I'll be at the bar by 1PM and home 12 hours later.


Get your chips pre-stacked........






Was mid 60s this morning, has hovered around 60 all day.  All I had to do was make a run to Stuff-Mart and make home made Fajitas tonight.......  
Uuuummm, shoulda picked up some Pringles.......


----------



## Sherry (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## Pogo (Sep 15, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Went from a wedding for oldest daughter two weeks ago to young one breaking up with her boyfriend of a month.  She discovered he was a nonbeliever.  Middle daughter announced she has marital problems and that looks like a crash and burn too.  What is the recipe for lemonade again?



I'm pretty sure it involves losta sugar.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 15, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Went from a wedding for oldest daughter two weeks ago to young one breaking up with her boyfriend of a month.  She discovered he was a nonbeliever.  Middle daughter announced she has marital problems and that looks like a crash and burn too.  What is the recipe for lemonade again?
> ...



It's so much easier when our kids are little and we can kiss the boo boos and they believe us when we say it will be all better. I think the best we can do is set the example to get through the trials in life by having faith that everything happens for a reason, and that even when we don't see it in the moment, it will work out for the best in the end. A positive attitude makes such a difference in successfully navigating those obstacles in life. Also, a hug if they're nearby, and letting them know that you love them helps make a difference as well. Sorry that you have to experience the pain of watching your children struggle in finding their happiness.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 15, 2014)

Pogo said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Went from a wedding for oldest daughter two weeks ago to young one breaking up with her boyfriend of a month.  She discovered he was a nonbeliever.  Middle daughter announced she has marital problems and that looks like a crash and burn too.  What is the recipe for lemonade again?
> ...



Really, because I was hoping it involved gin.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 15, 2014)

A good start to the work week.  Pretty proud of young one making a hard, but mature decision on her boyfriend.  Taking part of Wednesday off to watch Harper.  Grandbaby number two may be on the way...

Still, there is that big hole where a son in law and happy daughter use to be.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 15, 2014)

Went to the doctor just now. I have the flu. Five days before the sisters wedding. Been told that I can have anti virals, as its been less than 24 hours since the onset of symptoms, but I won't be 100% on the day. I may have to watch the ceremony and go to bed before the reception. Will have to see. What terrible luck.
And what an awful thing the flu is! Aches and pain everywhere, I couldn't sleep last night, tossed and turned and was nearly in tears with the pain. 

If I'd had my flu shot I wouldn't have this!


----------



## Noomi (Sep 15, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Hoping Deri and Sarah are both feeling better.
> 
> I was scrambling for the covers last night when the temps dropped just below 50 degree--the window is wide open in the bedroom--and it is only about 55 here now at10 a.m.   We'll have some Indian summer days ahead yet for sure, but I think the 90+ degree days are behind us for this year.
> 
> So enjoying coffee and then will prepare a nice brunch for Hombre and me.  Looking forward to a good weekend.



I prefer those nice warm days over the colder ones!


----------



## Mertex (Sep 16, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Cause nothing hurts us more than to see our kids hurting......I wish I could just absorb their pain.  I'm thankful that I haven't had one of those phone calls in quite a long while,  that you know is going to make you feel awful cause you can't make it better.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 16, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...




That only helps for a little while......


----------



## Mertex (Sep 16, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Went to the doctor just now. I have the flu. Five days before the sisters wedding. Been told that I can have anti virals, as its been less than 24 hours since the onset of symptoms, but I won't be 100% on the day. I may have to watch the ceremony and go to bed before the reception. Will have to see. What terrible luck.
> And what an awful thing the flu is! Aches and pain everywhere, I couldn't sleep last night, tossed and turned and was nearly in tears with the pain.
> 
> If I'd had my flu shot I wouldn't have this!




Why didn't you get your flu shot?  It's just about time for us here in the states to start getting ours for this coming winter.  Aren't you close to having Spring in Aussie land?


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 16, 2014)

Sending extra healing vibes to Noomi. . . .

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel and their house deal,
007's Mom,
Pogo's aunt,
Derideo_te for comfort and healing,
Sarah G for comfort and healing,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, and Becki.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 16, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Mostly cloudy and 88 already and it's barely 10 AM. The problem with that is, they are predicting a high of 86.
> ...


Just got in about 20 minutes ago. I'm everybody's designated driver and tonights drunk poker player was about 20 miles away.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 16, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Went to the doctor just now. I have the flu. Five days before the sisters wedding. Been told that I can have anti virals, as its been less than 24 hours since the onset of symptoms, but I won't be 100% on the day. I may have to watch the ceremony and go to bed before the reception. Will have to see. What terrible luck.
> ...



Work no longer provides them and they cost a fair bit to get them done at the doctors.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 16, 2014)

Hope everyone is having a good evening. I hate missing class!


----------



## Noomi (Sep 16, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Went from a wedding for oldest daughter two weeks ago to young one breaking up with her boyfriend of a month.  She discovered he was a nonbeliever.  Middle daughter announced she has marital problems and that looks like a crash and burn too.  What is the recipe for lemonade again?



Why is being a non believer a relationship ender? If she genuinely cares for the guy, it shouldn't matter what he believes.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 16, 2014)

Good morning, everyone. Wishing you all a good Tuesday.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 16, 2014)

Today is lumpectomy day for the wife.  I noticed the search tag reads "no bra day"........  Nope, the doc said a good sports bra to minimize the jiggling for a few days.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 16, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Today is lumpectomy day for the wife.  I noticed the search tag reads "no bra day"........  Nope, the doc said a good sports bra to minimize the jiggling for a few days.




I hope the procedure goes well for your wife.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 16, 2014)

Yeah, where in the world are these search tags coming from?


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 16, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Today is lumpectomy day for the wife.  I noticed the search tag reads "no bra day"........  Nope, the doc said a good sports bra to minimize the jiggling for a few days.
> ...


Did you see the ones in the old format?  They were pretty nasty.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 16, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Yes, but I thought that members placed them there. Who is placing them here now?


----------



## Sarah G (Sep 16, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


 I think they're pretty cheap here at the pharmacies.  The WHO should get on top of that if the shots are too expensive simply because so many are at risk every year.  They're always talking flu pandemics.  It only makes sense for them to be affordable.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 16, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


Members placed them here and there, over there most were from members who never posted in the CS and thought they were being cute..........  There was and still are members who take issue with not being able to shit in the CS for their own puerile amusement.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 16, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Ahhh, capisco. Any way to figure out when the tags are placed on a thread and WHO placed them?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 16, 2014)

Over 10,000 replies!


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 16, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


Nope.  On the old forum we were pretty sure one individual in particular was doing most of it, an old (not in age) member who was a self styled computer guru that ultimately was banned then started playing retaliation "games".  Had multiple socks and hacked a few accounts including a Mod account.  Then there was Dante and JB...........   JB will never be allowed back on the forum, not after what he did.  He somehow got a hold of the Admin's password (complicity?) and played havoc with the board for a day, he was perma-banned and the Admin was fired.


----------



## mdk (Sep 16, 2014)

Good morning folks! More coffee please. Nom!


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 16, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Why is being a non believer a relationship ender? If she genuinely cares for the guy, it shouldn't matter what he believes.


 
First let me say I pray that healing from the flu be swift and you be granted strength to enjoy the wedding.

I hope this answer helps and is not considered judgmental in any way.  Christians should be the first to recognize we fall short and sin.  As believers, we have God as the model of perfect love.  Since a marriage is based in love and respect, having both believe and practice that same belief can be helpful (notice I said can be, not is).  The Bible even discusses the union of believers to nonbelievers.  Young one is a strong believer and wants faith to be a big part of her family.  People rule out partners for far less. I know several people who wouldn't marry unless the future spouse was a Packers fan.  

Keep your electrolytes up and rest Noomi.


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 16, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Went from a wedding for oldest daughter two weeks ago to young one breaking up with her boyfriend of a month.  She discovered he was a nonbeliever.  Middle daughter announced she has marital problems and that looks like a crash and burn too.  What is the recipe for lemonade again?
> ...


Yes, by the time for lawyers, the damage has pretty much been done. Irreconcilable differences have become an obstacle few can overcome. One partner has to change something, and the other one must also.


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 16, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Hope everyone is having a good evening. I hate missing class!


I hate to miss class, too. I feel it sets me back and I have to work twice as hard to catch up to where I was...


----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 16, 2014)

I dunno why.....but this really made me laugh.  Have a good day coffee people.  And Noomi, I hope you feel better....but please don't give anyone the flu at your sister's wedding....particularly your sister.  

That would really suck.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 16, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> I know several people who wouldn't marry unless the future spouse was a Packers fan.


Aren't ALL Gay guys "Packer" fans? 

Ba dum Tisssssssssss!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 16, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> I dunno why.....but this really made me laugh.  Have a good day coffee people.  And Noomi, I hope you feel better....but please don't give anyone the flu at your sister's wedding....particularly your sister.
> 
> That would really suck.




Uhhhhh..... uhhhhhhh.... uhhhhhhhh.....


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 16, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  Still moving kinda slow, but feeling better day by day.  Since the typical stomach flu is usually a 24-hour thing and then its over and this had dragged on for so long I'm thinking it was neither stomach flu or allergic reaction but old fashioned food poisoning.  But at any rate it apparently isn't going to be fatal and I am feeling a lot better.

No idea what puts search tags on a thread.  If mean spirited folks try to sabotage us again, I'm hoping C_K can just take the tags off the thread altogether as he did for the old board. 

And 10,000+ posts for Coffee Shop IV?  That's good.  Coffee Shops I through III had combined posts of over 109,000 so we're now approaching 120,000 posts and going on 5 million views.  That's pretty amazing.  

Hope everybody is enjoying a good Tuesday.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 16, 2014)

Hope you feel better, Foxy.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 16, 2014)

5 million views?  Do we have a lot of styrofoam cup and sugar packet thefts?


----------



## Mertex (Sep 16, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Yeah, where in the world are these search tags coming from?




I clicked on it and it takes me to Google and some sites about cameras.....nothing to do with bras?


----------



## Mertex (Sep 16, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Oooh, I bet that was a riot for anyone that was able to witness it.  We had one guy (on another forum)who was banned, come back and post porn all over the board.  The mods were scampering trying to keep up with him before anyone saw some of the awful stuff he posted.  I can't believe anyone being that immature....this guy kept coming back over and over with different socks, just mainly to cause havoc.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 16, 2014)

Tuesday's grin.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 16, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> 5 million views?  Do we have a lot of styrofoam cup and sugar packet thefts?



It's hard to steal free stuff.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 16, 2014)

Most people in this country (or anywhere else for that matter) never emotionally mature past high school.  It's my postulation that most problems people have in life, including those leading to divorce are a direct result of this phenomenon.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 16, 2014)

Just got back from the hospital, everything went well.  She's still pretty groggy so I have her resting in bed.


----------



## Sarah G (Sep 16, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Just got back from the hospital, everything went well.  She's still pretty groggy so I have her resting in bed.


 Hope everything goes well for her.  Nice that she can rest, it's the best after a nerve wracking day like this.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 16, 2014)

Two or three days before we get the pathology report but they got all the lump.


----------



## Sarah G (Sep 16, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Two or three days before we get the pathology report but they got all the lump.


 Great!


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 16, 2014)

Went out and picked up some McScummals for her, don't ask me why, she was craving it, then she chowed down on her after surgery treat I got her, Entenmann's Raspberry Danish Twist, her favorite.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 16, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Went out and picked up some McScummals for her, don't ask me why, she was craving it, then she chowed down on her after surgery treat I got her, Entenmann's Raspberry Danish Twist, her favorite.


Will they keep her overnight Ringel?  Or does she get discharged when the grogginess wears off?


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 16, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Went out and picked up some McScummals for her, don't ask me why, she was craving it, then she chowed down on her after surgery treat I got her, Entenmann's Raspberry Danish Twist, her favorite.
> ...


She's been home for a few hours now, brought her home not long after she woke up.  She has a compression bandage over the right boob...... making it look shorter...... she'll have it on till Friday......  Hope it doesn't throw her back out.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 16, 2014)

Heck if they were keeping her overnight I'd have a party.........  


Yeah, right.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 16, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Oh okay.  I didn't read you previous post as you intended.    That seems a bit much for a lumpectomy but I'm not a doctor so they no doubt know more about what she needs than I do.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 16, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Went out and picked up some McScummals for her, don't ask me why, she was craving it, then she chowed down on her after surgery treat I got her, Entenmann's Raspberry Danish Twist, her favorite.



What are McScummals?
It that a dig at McDonalds?
My husband has always said to me that we are going out to eat Scottish cuisine. 

I am happy to hear she is doing well and is hungry.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 16, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Went out and picked up some McScummals for her, don't ask me why, she was craving it, then she chowed down on her after surgery treat I got her, Entenmann's Raspberry Danish Twist, her favorite.
> ...


Yes, it's a dig and I also call it "Scottish" cuisine.  Which reminds me, next time I go there, in a couple of years or so, I need to ask for haggis........ 
I got "Scottish" cuisine from the movie _Time after Time_.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 16, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Hope everyone is having a good evening. I hate missing class!
> ...



I have to miss an entire week grr. That's what I hate. 

What classes do you do, AA?


----------



## Noomi (Sep 16, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Still moving kinda slow, but feeling better day by day.  Since the typical stomach flu is usually a 24-hour thing and then its over and this had dragged on for so long I'm thinking it was neither stomach flu or allergic reaction but old fashioned food poisoning.  But at any rate it apparently isn't going to be fatal and I am feeling a lot better.



Glad you are feeling better Foxy. Rest up and you will continue to improve.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 16, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



True.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 16, 2014)

Also, when talking about fast "food" I always refer to them as Mc(whatever), like McWendys, McBurger King, etc.........  I went into a McBurger King years ago and asked for McNuggets, they corrected me...... with an attitude......  I told them it didn't matter what they were called, it was the same breaded, deep fried chicken pieces and it wasn't a good idea to correct customers while showing an attitude.......


----------



## Noomi (Sep 16, 2014)

We have to leave for Melbourne tomorrow and I am still contagious. Nana is coming this afternoon and mum is paranoid that they will both get sick. Hardly my fault. Its like she blames me for becoming ill five days before a wedding. I didn't ask to get sick. But she will make me go anyway, and potentially infect everyone there, and then if that happens, she will blame me for it.

Probably the best thing is for me to stay home, but I can't do that because its Jess's wedding and I have to go, even if it means everyone gets sick, which I think is a bit selfish of my mum, really.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 16, 2014)

Noomi said:


> We have to leave for Melbourne tomorrow and I am still contagious. Nana is coming this afternoon and mum is paranoid that they will both get sick. Hardly my fault. Its like she blames me for becoming ill five days before a wedding. I didn't ask to get sick. But she will make me go anyway, and potentially infect everyone there, and then if that happens, she will blame me for it.
> 
> Probably the best thing is for me to stay home, but I can't do that because its Jess's wedding and I have to go, even if it means everyone gets sick, which I think is a bit selfish of my mum, really.


Get one of these:







Just be glad it's not me, I'd wear this:


----------



## Noomi (Sep 16, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Also, when talking about fast "food" I always refer to them as Mc(whatever), like McWendys, McBurger King, etc.........  I went into a McBurger King years ago and asked for McNuggets, they corrected me...... with an attitude......  I told them it didn't matter what they were called, it was the same breaded, deep fried chicken pieces and it wasn't a good idea to correct customers while showing an attitude.......



Same shit, different bucket, pretty much.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 16, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...




I thought you all had healthcare in Australia.  You all don't?


----------



## Noomi (Sep 16, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



We do. I can go to hospital and not pay a cent even if I stay for a month. Only thing we pay is for the TV. 
Doesn't cover flu shots or things like that, though.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 16, 2014)

Mum wants me to wear a mask. She hasn't brought me home one yet. I feel bad enough as it is about being sick, she don't need to make me feel worse!


----------



## Grandma (Sep 16, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Mum wants me to wear a mask. She hasn't brought me home one yet. I feel bad enough as it is about being sick, she don't need to make me feel worse!



Go ahead and wear the mask, just take it off before the ceremony.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 16, 2014)

It's my baby boy's 16th birthday.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 16, 2014)

Post 27,000 saved for the Coffee Shop.

Hope the birthday party is great Sherry.

Condolences to all who have suffered through 27,000 posts.


----------



## Sarah G (Sep 16, 2014)

Cool cake!  Happy birthday Michael.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 16, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Cool cake!  Happy birthday Michael.



So I'm thinking Sarah G must be really close to Sherry, she know her son's name..

Then I take a second look at the cake...


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 16, 2014)

Must be bedtime to miss that.

Avoid camels tomorrow and love on the good folks in your life.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Sep 16, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Post 27,000 saved for the Coffee Shop.
> 
> Hope the birthday party is great Sherry.
> 
> Condolences to all who have suffered through 27,000 posts.



Wow, 27,000. This is my first venture in here, I think. Feeling funky today and thought Coffee Shop sounded good. Double mocha always lifts my spirits. Nothing more, just subscribing.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 16, 2014)

Sherry said:


> It's my baby boy's 16th birthday.



Woohoo....nice cake, Happy Birthday to Michael....


----------



## Mertex (Sep 16, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Must be bedtime to miss that.
> 
> Avoid camels tomorrow and love on the good folks in your life.



Just want to wish you a very


----------



## Mertex (Sep 16, 2014)

Tresha91203 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Post 27,000 saved for the Coffee Shop.
> ...




Wow!  That is a lot of posts......maybe by the time I've been here 5 years I'll have that many?


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 17, 2014)

Still sending healing vibes to Noomi and an extra prayer for Mrs. Ringel for quick healing and as little discomfort as possible.  Giving a wave to Tresha and I'll greet her properly in the morning.

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel and their house deal,
007's Mom,
Pogo's aunt,
Derideo_te for comfort and healing,
Sarah G for comfort and healing,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, and Becki.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 17, 2014)

Grandma said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Mum wants me to wear a mask. She hasn't brought me home one yet. I feel bad enough as it is about being sick, she don't need to make me feel worse!
> ...



But then we have the photos and the reception after. If they expect me to wear a mask and feel like I have some deadly disease, I'll just stay home.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 17, 2014)

Sherry said:


> It's my baby boy's 16th birthday.



Happy birthday to your growing lad!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 17, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Oh, I remember that day...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 17, 2014)

So, folks, something fun to start your day with a nice smile:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 17, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Just got back from the hospital, everything went well.  She's still pretty groggy so I have her resting in bed.




Glad to hear that Mrs. Ringel is doing well. Good for the both of you.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 17, 2014)

Sherry said:


> It's my baby boy's 16th birthday.




What a faboo cake!


----------



## Mertex (Sep 17, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > It's my baby boy's 16th birthday.
> ...



It is....almost makes you reluctant to cut it up............


----------



## Mertex (Sep 17, 2014)

So quick, it comes by.............


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 17, 2014)

Mertex said:


> So quick, it comes by.............


Aww, that is so sweet looking. It reminds me of white wicker furniture, a porch, and the smell of good things in the air.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 17, 2014)

Mertex said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...




ALMOST...but not quite....


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 17, 2014)

Fall is here, a good time to turn over a new leaf.  Mine was Maple.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 17, 2014)

Sherry said:


> It's my baby boy's 16th birthday.


If my mom had decorated a birthday cake like that for me when I was 16 there would have been matricide......  Just sayin'.............


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 17, 2014)

Noomi said:


> We have to leave for Melbourne tomorrow and I am still contagious. Nana is coming this afternoon and mum is paranoid that they will both get sick. Hardly my fault. Its like she blames me for becoming ill five days before a wedding. I didn't ask to get sick. But she will make me go anyway, and potentially infect everyone there, and then if that happens, she will blame me for it.
> 
> Probably the best thing is for me to stay home, but I can't do that because its Jess's wedding and I have to go, even if it means everyone gets sick, which I think is a bit selfish of my mum, really.


Not only is it selfish, it's downright negligent. Weddings are attended by the elderly and children. Those 2 groups are at high risk for serious complications from the flu. You seem to be a the more mature and sensible one here.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 17, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


I think it would serve a certain someone right for you to appear in the photos with the mask.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 17, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > It's my baby boy's 16th birthday.
> ...


 
What?  You have never heard the expression:  Always put a gift cake in your mouth?


----------



## mdk (Sep 17, 2014)

Happy Hump Day everyone!


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 17, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  Just got up a little while ago and still trying to get my motor running.  Day 4 of whatever this is I've been dealing with and it continues to get better.  But is still with me.

Southern Arizona and New Mexico is bracing for major rains and major flooding today as what is left of Odile pushes northeast out of Baja.  We're getting light rain here in Albuquerque but so far no flood watches or warnings.

This is for Peach:


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 17, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > We have to leave for Melbourne tomorrow and I am still contagious. Nana is coming this afternoon and mum is paranoid that they will both get sick. Hardly my fault. Its like she blames me for becoming ill five days before a wedding. I didn't ask to get sick. But she will make me go anyway, and potentially infect everyone there, and then if that happens, she will blame me for it.
> ...



Not to mention that Noomi needs to get well.  Flu isn't exactly unserious even for those her age.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 17, 2014)

We got 5" of rain here yesterday. A couple weeks ago, the county spread gravel on our formerly red clay road to combat the wash outs we always got with a heavy rain. I'm happy to report that the experiment was a success. 
The bar also came through mostly unscathed puddles that developed out front didn't quite reach the door and there was only some minor seepage between the wall and slab. 10 minutes with a shop vac, and we were all good. Before digging a ditch along the outer wall, we would get an inch or more of water in the front pool room.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 17, 2014)

I guess we aren't going to ever get our birthday notifications back on the board.  So everybody just fess up when its your birthday, anniversary, or other special occasions okay?  See Sherry's Michael's cake made me realize how much I miss celebrating the birthdays in here.

Oh, and before I forget it, a warm Coffee Shop welcome to @Tresha91203 who joined us for the first time yesterday evening.  Welcome welcome.

Your first timer's complimentary beverage:


----------



## Mertex (Sep 17, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> We got 5" of rain here yesterday. A couple weeks ago, the county spread gravel on our formerly red clay road to combat the wash outs we always got with a heavy rain. I'm happy to report that the experiment was a success.
> The bar also came through mostly unscathed puddles that developed out front didn't quite reach the door and there was only some minor seepage between the wall and slab. 10 minutes with a shop vac, and we were all good. Before digging a ditch along the outer wall, we would get an inch or more of water in the front pool room.




Yep, everyone gets rain and we get a sprinkle.  During the deluge last week that we got caught up in Ariz, I think it might have rained once at home.  I came home to find my plants looking pretty sad, but at least they stayed alive.  Today, everyone is getting flooded and we get a 3 min sprinkle, again.   Pretty disconcerting, but I'm glad you're getting some rain and you didn't sustain any damage.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 17, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> I guess we aren't going to ever get our birthday notifications back on the board.  So everybody just fess up when its your birthday, anniversary, or other special occasions okay?  See Sherry's Michael's cake made me realize how much I miss celebrating the birthdays in here.
> 
> Oh, and before I forget it, a warm Coffee Shop welcome to @Tresha91203 who joined us for the first time yesterday evening.  Welcome welcome.
> 
> Your first timer's complimentary beverage:



Pogo posted a page some time back that showed someone's birthday (announced by the board) and I've been looking at every feature and can't find it, maybe he can tell us where he clicked to get it?


----------



## Sarah G (Sep 17, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Cool cake!  Happy birthday Michael.
> ...


 Lol.  I like you.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 17, 2014)

"Immeasurable Heaven"

Just 5 minutes of food for thought for everyone. This is just plain old awesome. Watch it.


Wow.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 17, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Just got up a little while ago and still trying to get my motor running.  Day 4 of whatever this is I've been dealing with and it continues to get better.  But is still with me.
> 
> Southern Arizona and New Mexico is bracing for major rains and major flooding today as what is left of Odile pushes northeast out of Baja.  We're getting light rain here in Albuquerque but so far no flood watches or warnings.
> 
> This is for Peach:




Thank You Foxfyre

We are not getting it bad here where I live. PHX and Tucson are.
We are getting so far, a nice light rain. I just got back from town with a Doc's appt. and to pick up a few things just in case we can't get out later on in the next few days.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 17, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> "Immeasurable Heaven"
> 
> Just 5 minutes of food for thought for everyone. This is just plain old awesome. Watch it.
> 
> ...



Blows my mind away.....makes me wonder how anyone can think it just happened.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 17, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > It's my baby boy's 16th birthday.
> ...



If that had been my son's actual cake, he would have been none too impressed...but I would have loved it.


----------



## Spoonman (Sep 17, 2014)

What's up folks


----------



## Big Black Dog (Sep 17, 2014)

Well, all good things must come to an end and the end is very near for our trip.  We are spending our last night away before getting back home at our favorite campground in Shipshewana, IN.  We picked this place purposely so we can dump and clean all of our tanks and return home "dry".  Also because it's so nice to hear all of the Amish horses clomping down the highway with their little Amish buggies in tow.  I think it's a very relaxing sound.  It has been a fantastic and fun trip.  Saw a lot or really neat things.  I think the most impressive things I saw on this trip was Louisa May Alcott and Mark Twain's house.  If you're ever in that neighborhood it's a must do.  Had really good weather on the trip.  The only time it rained was at night!  How lucky was that?  It will be good to get back to the farm and concentrate on more important things - like getting ready for deer season!!!  Will post more after I get home and maybe even post a few photos.


----------



## alan1 (Sep 17, 2014)

Sherry said:


> It's my baby boy's 16th birthday.


Did you give him a car?


----------



## Sherry (Sep 17, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > It's my baby boy's 16th birthday.
> ...



Sure, as soon as I win the lottery.


----------



## alan1 (Sep 17, 2014)

Noomi said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Went from a wedding for oldest daughter two weeks ago to young one breaking up with her boyfriend of a month.  She discovered he was a nonbeliever.  Middle daughter announced she has marital problems and that looks like a crash and burn too.  What is the recipe for lemonade again?
> ...


For people that have a covenant with their god, it absolutely matters.
Their belief and that covenant is an important part of who they are, their life and what life means.

I'll make the assumption that this is about the christian god and Jesus.
A christian wedding is a covenant between husband and wife and god.  A trifecta.  If one is a non-believer, that covenant cannot exist.

@Noomi, I am a bit surprised that you don't know this.


----------



## alan1 (Sep 17, 2014)

Sherry said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


You don't need to win the lottery, a beater car will work for the first one.  Then he can go out and get a job and you won't have to chauffeur him.

BTW
Nice cake
Sexy hands.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 17, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



Not my hands...not in the budget for any sort of vehicle, including insurance costs, and he is too busy during band season for a job without it impacting his grades. He'll survive.


----------



## alan1 (Sep 17, 2014)

Speaking of birthdays,
when I was a kid, it was tradition that kids got a spanking on their birthday, one spank for every year,  Not hard spanks that would make you cry, but more like embarrassment spanks.  
Then, you got "a pinch to grow an inch".  How sucky is that.  Consider that I was born 29 inches long, then every year, I get "a pinch to grow an inch".  On my 18th birthday I would have already had 17 pinches meaning growing 17 inches.  29 + 17 = 46 inches.  That means that on my 18th birthday I would have been 3 feet 10 inches tall.  Fortunately for me, those stupid pinches didn't restrict my growth to one inch a year.


----------



## alan1 (Sep 17, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Not my hands...not in the budget for any sort of vehicle, including insurance costs, and he is too busy during band season for a job without it impacting his grades. He'll survive.


If he has a job, he can pay his own insurance.
You might be surprised how a teen can hold down a job and still keep on top of their studies and school activities.  My daughters did it.  An important lesson in responsibility and setting priorities when one has multiple obligations.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 17, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Not my hands...not in the budget for any sort of vehicle, including insurance costs, and he is too busy during band season for a job without it impacting his grades. He'll survive.
> ...



Good for your daughters. Very little surprises me, seeing as how this isn't my first rodeo and I have a 25 year old. I know what's best for my child, but thanks for your advice.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 17, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Grandma said:
> ...



Sometimes I think so too.

I'm really starting to look forward to the wedding. I get to wear a pretty dress and my new silver sandals that I bought myself, and someone is going to do my hair and make up and make me look beautiful. I am excited about that. And meeting more of Kane's family is exciting too as his mum, aunt and cousin are adorable.

But now I might not be able to attend as I am still sick. Coughing worse today because the infection is moving its way into my chest. And all I do is sleep.

I don't want to make people sick but I don't want to be treated like a leper because I happened to get ill. 

Anyway, we leave for Melbourne this afternoon so its anyone's guess what they will decide to do with me.

Fingers crossed I get better in two days.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 17, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Pogo posted a page some time back that showed someone's birthday (announced by the board) and I've been looking at every feature and can't find it, maybe he can tell us where he clicked to get it?



Its my birthday on Monday.  I am getting so old lol.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 17, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Kane's mother has heart problems which is my main concern. My sister has a very low immune system because she has many heath problems and is always sick. My nana has heart problems as well. All these people I could get sick and for those with heart problems, the flu could kill them. And how would I feel if that happened?


----------



## Noomi (Sep 17, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Just got back from the hospital, everything went well.  She's still pretty groggy so I have her resting in bed.



Glad it went well, Ringel. Best wishes to her for a speedy recovery!


----------



## alan1 (Sep 17, 2014)

Sherry said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


It wasn't advice, just observations from the experience with my children.
I did like not having to haul them around once they turned 16 and got their drivers license.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 17, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



I feel majorly old lol. I got my license when I was 27.


----------



## alan1 (Sep 17, 2014)

Noomi said:


> I feel majorly old lol. I got my license when I was 27.


You either live in a city with shit-tons of public transportation or had a lot of friends and family that took forever to get tired of giving you free transportation.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Sep 17, 2014)

Thank you. Timely, too. My birthday was Friday. 



Foxfyre said:


> I guess we aren't going to ever get our birthday notifications back on the board.  So everybody just fess up when its your birthday, anniversary, or other special occasions okay?  See Sherry's Michael's cake made me realize how much I miss celebrating the birthdays in here.
> 
> Oh, and before I forget it, a warm Coffee Shop welcome to @Tresha91203 who joined us for the first time yesterday evening.  Welcome welcome.
> 
> Your first timer's complimentary beverage:


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 17, 2014)

Feeding the stray kitties has a new wrinkle tonight.  Had a skunk wonder up the paver sidewalk to grab a bite.  Took a picture with the iPhone, but it was pretty dark. and eight feet away was my limit.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Sep 17, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Feeding the stray kitties has a new wrinkle tonight.  Had a skunk wonder up the paver sidewalk to grab a bite.  Took a picture with the iPhone, but it was pretty dark. and eight feet away was my limit.



Oooh, scary. He will likely be back. How far can they spray? Is eight feet enough?


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 18, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi and her Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel and their house deal,
007's Mom,
Pogo's aunt,
Derideo_te for comfort and healing,
Sarah G for comfort and healing,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, and Becki.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 18, 2014)

First up and posting, different for a change.  Still wheezy a bit, almost no coughing but the two weeks of this viral nonsense has taken its toll.  I hope you all have a wonderful Thursday.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 18, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > "Immeasurable Heaven"
> ...




It is just awesome. The distances we are talking about go beyond human imagination. Just wow. And what if this universe is just a link within millions of others?


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 18, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > I feel majorly old lol. I got my license when I was 27.
> ...



I turn 40 in a couple of weeks and I still don't have a license.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 18, 2014)

If we did not have  family in the south end of the family and in Utah County, we would not own a car.  We sold the second one last fall, and we have not missed it at all.  Trax runs two blocks away, and we have bus connections at either end of the block.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 18, 2014)

Wishing everyone a good Thursday. Enjoy this day, folks.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 18, 2014)

Morning Everybody!

We are getting a nice gentle rain all day and night. This is really nice for a change and very unusual for us. It's usually buckets very fast and for only a short period of time.  Nice and cool too!!!!!! It's 69 right now, high will be 83.
Thursday morning smiles


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 18, 2014)

Back home.  Wife off to her consulting job with the county.  She likes it.  Warm today, we set a record yesterday, but will be cooler today.  Rain tomorrow and Saturday, and it looks like Indian Summer will continue for another week or so.  Pretty day.


----------



## Sarah G (Sep 18, 2014)

Tresha91203 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Feeding the stray kitties has a new wrinkle tonight.  Had a skunk wonder up the paver sidewalk to grab a bite.  Took a picture with the iPhone, but it was pretty dark. and eight feet away was my limit.
> ...


 However far you are away, they stink up the place.  I woke up one morning and one had sprayed outside but my whole house had that smell.  It's dreadful.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 18, 2014)

The skunk wanted to come up on the porch after the food on the sidewalk ran out.  I started to go out the front door and he decided to run away.  The cats fight if I don't make a few feeding stations.  I was moving slow as to not be too aggressive.  Guessing eight feet is too close if a skunk wants to spray.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 18, 2014)

I live in town, two blocks from downtown actually.  Technically we are a city of 8,700.  The middle school is behind my house.  High school is a block away.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 18, 2014)

So far today I was able to tell a young man is $15,700 car he received a loan for three months ago from the credit union that loaned the money to him, is worth $8,500 wholesale.  Fun.

Meanwhile, I'm watching a woman get arrested for a bench warrant in the parking lot.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 18, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> The skunk wanted to come up on the porch after the food on the sidewalk ran out.  I started to go out the front door and he decided to run away.  The cats fight if I don't make a few feeding stations.  I was moving slow as to not be too aggressive.  Guessing eight feet is too close if a skunk wants to spray.



Skunks will spray if threatened or startled or for the fun of it.

Raccoons will also want your kitty food.  If you have dogs, consider trapping and removing raccoons.  A bull raccoon can be very aggressive and can kill a smaller dog and drown a larger one.

I like raccoons, but when they threatened my animals’ safety or the structure of the house, I never hesitated in trapping or killing them.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 18, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> The skunk wanted to come up on the porch after the food on the sidewalk ran out.  I started to go out the front door and he decided to run away.  The cats fight if I don't make a few feeding stations.  I was moving slow as to not be too aggressive.  Guessing eight feet is too close if a skunk wants to spray.


Eight feet is not far enough........  Skunks can spray up to 15 feet though they really can't see more than ten feet very well.  I almost got nailed by one a few years back when I stepped out my front door, it was dusk and at first it looked like a large cat, then I saw the distinctive white stripe as it turned it's back end towards me......  That was the fastest I've ever moved in my life, good thing I hadn't locked the front door.......


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 18, 2014)

Had part of the condo property tagged next door.  I told them their idea of a punji trap was not a good idea.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 18, 2014)

I thought it was nicely colored and healthy.  Now, apparently well fed.  So far I can pet all the cats.  The squirrel and skunk remain a challenge...


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 18, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  Woke up to brilliantly bright blue skies this morning--the rain has gone at least for 24 hours it seems but we got some good moisture while it lasted.  Looking forward to a non eventful Thursday and hoping to be well enough to enjoy a birthday dinner for me and my Aunt Betty tomorrow night.

For now life is good.  Ya'll all have a great day.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 18, 2014)

And I am going to sort of break our no religion rule in the Coffee Shop just this one time--(talking about church/synagogue etc activities we're participating in is okay.)  But I have to say this gave me a giggle:

* 

You Know your Church is A redneck church if. . .​*

The finance committee refuses to provide funds for the purchase of a chandelier because none of the members knows how to play one.

People ask, when they learn that Jesus fed the 5000, whether the two fish were bass or catfish, and what bait was used to catch 'em.

When the Pastor says, "I'd like to ask Bubba to help take up the offering." five guys and two women stand up.

Opening day of deer season is recognized as an official church holiday.

A  member of the church requests to be buried in his 4-wheel-drive truck because "It ain't never been in a hole it couldn't get out of."

The choir is known as the "OK Chorale".

High notes on the organ set the dogs on the floor to howling.

The baptismal pool is a #2 galvanized washtub.

The choir robes are donated by and embroidered with “Billy Bob's Barbecue”.

The collection plates are hub caps from a '56 Chevy.​


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 18, 2014)

You just made me miss my friends in Center and Jasper in east Texas.  What a good bunch of people.


----------



## Sarah G (Sep 18, 2014)

L


Foxfyre said:


> And I am going to sort of break our no religion rule in the Coffee Shop just this one time--(talking about church/synagogue etc activities we're participating in is okay.)  But I have to say this gave me a giggle:
> 
> *
> *
> ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 18, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> And I am going to sort of break our no religion rule in the Coffee Shop just this one time--(talking about church/synagogue etc activities we're participating in is okay.)  But I have to say this gave me a giggle:
> 
> *
> *
> ...




LOL!!!

Later, I will tell you a really good one about the Priest and the Rabbi!!!


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 18, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > We got 5" of rain here yesterday. A couple weeks ago, the county spread gravel on our formerly red clay road to combat the wash outs we always got with a heavy rain. I'm happy to report that the experiment was a success.
> ...


Getting rain is rarely a problem here. I'm half way between Pensacola, FL and Mobile, AL the #1 and #2 rainfall cities in the country. We average 65"/year


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 18, 2014)

Due to the hold up with our getting the loan for my parents house my brother put the house back on the market......  It sold in a day.......  Not a happy camper right now because their closing date is the 30th, ours could have been the first week of Oct after the wife goes back to work......  Pretty pissed at my brother right now.......


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 18, 2014)

Will he split the proceeds with you?


----------



## Mertex (Sep 18, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Due to the hold up with our getting the loan for my parents house my brother put the house back on the market......  It sold in a day.......  Not a happy camper right now because their closing date is the 30th, ours could have been the first week of Oct after the wife goes back to work......  Pretty pissed at my brother right now.......




So, you and your wife didn't get to buy the house?  That was pretty impatient of your brother, not to wait.  So, didn't you have to agree on the sale?  I know my brother and sister and I all had to agree on the sale of my parent's house.  Not one of us could do it alone.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 18, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Due to the hold up with our getting the loan for my parents house my brother put the house back on the market......  It sold in a day.......  Not a happy camper right now because their closing date is the 30th, ours could have been the first week of Oct after the wife goes back to work......  Pretty pissed at my brother right now.......



Oh wow Ringel.  I would guess so.  Will your brother reimburse you for all the money and effort you've put into the place?  I know we all love our kinfolk, but geez.  That really sucks.  But every family seems to have somebody who is that cold and heartless.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 18, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Will he split the proceeds with you?


Yeah, the proceeds get split between the 4 brothers but that's not the problem.  Not sure but I think the real estate agent had him thinking it had to go back on the market now or it wouldn't sell after Oct 1, just in case something else came up with our loan process.......  or he told my brother we were turned down, which we weren't.  We were buying it for 130K, it was sold (outside the family) for 155k, think there may have been some greed involved there but don't know for sure.  Well as it is I put it all in Gods hands from the beginning, guess we weren't meant to have it, doesn't mean I'm not pissed right now.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 18, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Due to the hold up with our getting the loan for my parents house my brother put the house back on the market......  It sold in a day.......  Not a happy camper right now because their closing date is the 30th, ours could have been the first week of Oct after the wife goes back to work......  Pretty pissed at my brother right now.......
> ...


He's the executor of the estate, for all intent and purposes he's legally our dad as far as the estate is concerned so basically he can do what he wants though I know he thinks he's being fair from his perspective.  Such is life, when one door closes another opens, gotta find the silver lining.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 18, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Due to the hold up with our getting the loan for my parents house my brother put the house back on the market......  It sold in a day.......  Not a happy camper right now because their closing date is the 30th, ours could have been the first week of Oct after the wife goes back to work......  Pretty pissed at my brother right now.......
> ...


Yes, I have all the receipts and the estate will cover my costs.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 18, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.
> 
> And we're still keeping vigil for
> 
> ...




FF has the bestest heart.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 18, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




That's so true.  When my father died (my mother had died earlier), I was in Ca, so I didn't get a chance to come early and go through the house and pick stuff I may have wanted.  By the time I got there for the funeral, there was hardly anything of value left.  I did get a few things that were just sentimental in value, but my brother and sister and their families had picked the house clean of anything that could be sold or kept that was monetarily valuable.  I was okay with it, and we did split up the money fairly.  A few months later I got a letter from my brother saying that he had overlooked a tax that was due on the estate and that he had evenly split it among us three and my share came to $$$.  I wrote my brother back and told him I was so surprised....when it came to splitting up the belongings, no one thought of splitting it three ways, but now that it came to paying, we were being oh so fair!

I know my brother felt bad and he quickly wrote back and told me to forget the tax....I didn't have to pay, and he also asked me to come and pick up an Armoir that had belonged to my grandmother, since I hadn't gotten anything.  I was okay with that too, and we have stayed in good terms and close.  Money and things don't really matter that much, but fair is fair.  I hope your brother comes through.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 18, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


It's been pretty fair with the distribution of funds and valuables, we actually ended up with most of the furniture, bought much of it from the estate because it was going to be sold at the estate sale.  We gave up our share of the estate sale returns in return plus paid a couple of hundred extra, it was only fair to my other brothers.  A lot of it we got rid of because nobody in the family wanted many of those items.  
With the gold and silver it was sold and the funds distributed, again I gave up my share for my dads Breitling watch which is actually worth about three times what the distributed funds were.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 18, 2014)

Being a parents' executor is not easy when one has sibs.  H ad some greedy sibs that I had to deal with.  One stole some stuff, and I made her pay the equivalent share to each sib or explain it to the police.  She still doesn't like me, tough for her.  Sounds likeringle's executor made some decisions maybe he should have discussed with the other sibs.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 18, 2014)

Oh and the wife is seriously pissed, according to her the one brother is now persona non grata in this household.......


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 18, 2014)

If her heart was set on returning to the springs, yeah, your brother better not accept any brownies from her: might be filled with ex lax.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 18, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> If her heart was set on returning to the springs, yeah, your brother better not accept any brownies from her: might be filled with ex lax.


Lucky for him he lives in Huntsville AL........  And right now, ex-lax brownies would be the least of his worries......  She's quite proficient with firearms.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 18, 2014)

Yup, we were hoping to move back to the Springs but nothing has opened up job wise in quite a long time so she's gonna start looking in Santa Fe and Albuquerque NM.  We prefer Santa Fe and no Foxy, we don't think it's that expensive.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 18, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...





Ringel05 said:


> Yup, we were hoping to move back to the Springs but nothing has opened up job wise in quite a long time so she's gonna start looking in Santa Fe and Albuquerque NM.  We prefer Santa Fe and no Foxy, we don't think it's that expensive.......



LOL.  Well each to their own and 'expensive' is relative I guess.     I much prefer Albuquerque to live and work because it is considerably less uptight and 'weird', but Santa Fe being my home town, I do have a real emotional attachment to it too.   In Albuquerque you will generally pay less than 50% what the same house will cost you in Santa Fe in a decent neighborhood, and food, clothing, transportation, contractor services etc. are  generally noticeably less in Albuquerque.  A $90 plumber in Albuquerque will likely cost you $150 in Santa Fe for the same work.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 18, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Ya have to realize that we're used to the DC metro are where that $90 plumber will cost you $250 besides, why would I pay a plumber for work that I can do for free.......... not including materials....... 
More than likely we'd end up in Albuquerque because that's where the jobs are.  Maybe open up my own frozen custard stand and/or sub shop........


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 18, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I know.  Our daughter has lived and worked in the DC area for years now--currently transitioning back to California where even in the Monterey Bay area, her living expenses will be a whole bunch less than what she now has to pay.  But you are likely to be unable to pull the salary in New Mexico that was common for the DC area either.  Like I said, it's all relative.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 18, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I already know that.  Most of the country can't offer the salary the DC metro offers, considering what the wife pulls down here it's too bad it's Podunk.  I figure for the time being, with her income, my (soon to be approved) SSDI and the cost of living here we'll be able to put away some serious money over the next year or two.  Not sure we can handle being here any longer than that.  
And I was serious about a frozen custard stand and somewhat serious about a sub shop.  
Already have a name for the sub shop but have to make sure I won't get sued over it........


----------



## Sherry (Sep 18, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



"I've Got Your Foot Long Right Here"??


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 18, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Speaking of I was thinking about a bumper sticker for tail gaters......

Bet your SO tells you this is 6 inches.......


----------



## Sherry (Sep 18, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



My ex was an ego-driven Italian...he had a very big head.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Sep 18, 2014)

Home again, home again, jiggity jig!!!  Got home about 1415 this afternoon.  John Denver wrote a song with some lyrics, "Hey it's good to be back home again..."  Tis true.  Had a terrific vacation and I saw places I've never been to before.  I've been to all of the New England States.  Before I had never been north of New York City.  Got the doggies back home.  They were all glad to see me at the place where we had them boarded and they loved jumping into the Avalanche and coming home.  They were all loving me up BUT the very minute they saw Mrs. BBD when we got home, I became a second-class citizen and quickly forgotten about.  Oh well...  Two of them are in Mrs. BBD's lap this very minute watching tv with her and one is curled up at her feet.  I will remember this the next time they come begging me for a treat.  Got lots to do tomorrow so I'm not sure when I will get in here for some coffee but I'll try.  Tonight I shall take a long hot shower in my own shower and sleep in my own bed.  Sleeping in the RV was just fine but there's nothing like sleeping in your own bed.  Had a terrific time on vacation.  Still licking my chows when I recall how good that Maine lobster meal was.  More later about the trip.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 18, 2014)

Better have a spider patrol BBD.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 18, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Better have a spider patrol BBD.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 19, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel and their house deal,
007's Mom,
Pogo's aunt,
Derideo_te for comfort and healing,
Sarah G for comfort and healing,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, and Becki.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 19, 2014)

Goodnight folks....hope I have more time tomorrow...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 19, 2014)

Good morning, Coffee Shoppers.

It's been more than one month since I have stopped drinking coffee every day, but rather, once or twice a week (if at all) and my body is loving the change. I don't sweat in the mornings the way I used to and I have considerably more energy through the run of a normal day than I once had. Am also sleeping better at night. I've been discovering all sorts of cool herbal and fruit tees, and they are really delicious.

That being said (  ) I wish you all a good TGIF and a good start into your weekend. I am on a business trip for most of the weekend and will only be online very sporadically and with the new smartfon. 

So, have a good one.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 19, 2014)

good morning eeryone, it looks like a rainy day fo us, hae a good one


----------



## Tresha91203 (Sep 19, 2014)

Good morning campers.

@Statistikhengst  <gasp> No coffee???? How long did it take to get over the loss of the ritual? I think that is what I would miss the most.

This has been a long, hectic week at work. Was on vacation last week so being punished this week, lol. Fridays are my day off, but I'm going in to finish catching up. I don't want next week to be like this week.

I hope you all have a happy Friday!


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 19, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, Coffee Shoppers.
> 
> It's been more than one month since I have stopped drinking coffee every day, but rather, once or twice a week (if at all) and my body is loving the change. I don't sweat in the mornings the way I used to and I have considerably more energy through the run of a normal day than I once had. Am also sleeping better at night. I've been discovering all sorts of cool herbal and fruit tees, and they are really delicious.
> 
> ...


Next thing ya know you'll be wearing tie-dye and hugging trees.........


----------



## Big Black Dog (Sep 19, 2014)

I won't tell you the name of this lighthouse but it's the most photographed lighthouse in America.  It's in Maine.  Free coffee and donuts to whoever can figure out it's name.  I enjoyed being in this area.  Very nice.  Just what I think about when I think about Maine.  Will post a new picture tomorrow of things I saw on my journey.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 19, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> good morning eeryone, it looks like a rainy day fo us, hae a good one


Sunny and 80s, potential for t-storms tomorrow.  Currently 60 outside, was planning on running out to Bent's Fort in La Junta today but my list of must does will most likely prevent that.  Their "bookstore" has lots of 1830s/1840s period reproduction items for sale and I'd rather give them the money than someone else.


----------



## mdk (Sep 19, 2014)

Good morning friends! Back in car driving after our beach trip. I am a little sad but I am ready to be home and see my kitties. Have a wonderful day ya'll!


----------



## mdk (Sep 19, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> I won't tell you the name of this lighthouse but it's the most photographed lighthouse in America.  It's in Maine.  Free coffee and donuts to whoever can figure out it's name.  I enjoyed being in this area.  Very nice.  Just what I think about when I think about Maine.  Will post a new picture tomorrow of things I saw on my journey.



It's the Portland Head Lighthouse. I've been there a couple of times as kid with my grandparents. The views are breathtaking. We would always go in the early fall. Such a lovely time of the year to be in Maine.


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 19, 2014)

I'll be damned if we didn't make it to Friday and live to tell the tale!  The last weekend of summer, although summer hasn't made its presence felt for three weeks now.  The air is crisp and clean and clear, the nights are cool and quiet.  That makes this my favorite time of year.  Give us another two or three weeks and the autumn splendor of our hardwood forests will start showing off like a Las Vegas showgirl.

The last of the sweet corn, a few more tomatoes and the crop of hot banana peppers is all that's left in most backyard gardens.  The Ohio apple growers are bringing in a bumper crop of red and golden delicious and sour Granny Smiths for pie baking season.  Log splitters are rare as hen's teeth at rental centers as folks are preparing for fireplace and wood furnace time. 

My car, the most delicate automobile ever to roll off an assembly line, is in the shop today.  I was backing out of my parking space when a bolt on the curb at the head of the space was sticking up about four inches, well, enough to TEAR THE BUMPER OFF THE FRONT!  It sounded exactly how a plastic bumper assembly should sound as it is rent from the front of a car.  I managed to 'snap' it back temporarily, but it will take a body and fender man with his unique bag of tricks to reattach it.

So, tonight is board game night, tomorrow I sit on the Mulch Lawn in front of Pimplebutt for the season's last weed extraction and then I'm going to dig out the flower boxes, remove the coco liners and fill the hayrack baskets with Indian corn and gourds.  I'm buying a few more tulip bulbs and they will get planted after Halloween.  And thus ends another flower season.  The wait until mid May and a new flower planting season is excruciating,


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 19, 2014)

I have always wanted to go Bent's fort.  Maybe in Nov when I have some time to travel.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 19, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, Coffee Shoppers.
> ...




I would break the trees.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 19, 2014)

Tresha91203 said:


> Good morning campers.
> 
> @Statistikhengst  <gasp> No coffee???? How long did it take to get over the loss of the ritual? I think that is what I would miss the most.
> 
> ...




Oh, I still enjoy coffee, just not every morning anymore.


----------



## 007 (Sep 19, 2014)

This is the first morning I've gotten out of bed and my back wasn't literally killing me. Don't know why the pain has subsided, but I'm happier'n a pig in a poke.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 19, 2014)

Normally I would be busy planting shrubs and trees about now.  I'm a little concerned about having another winter like last year.  That would be tough on a newly planted tree or shrub.  That means a harder Spring for workload and a less profitable Fall now.  I need to find a couple of hardscape jobs before the ground freezes.


----------



## SixFoot (Sep 19, 2014)

Every day is Friday for me. Its also Monday.



Morning everyone.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 19, 2014)

007 said:


> This is the first morning I've gotten out of bed and my back wasn't literally killing me. Don't know why the pain has subsided, but I'm happier'n a pig in a poke.


you're getting acclimated to the pain........  When I go to the Docs and they point at the pain chart on the wall and ask what my level of pain is I ask them, my level of pain or a normal person's level of pain?  My level of pain is a 3 or 4, a normal person's pain level would be a 6 or a 7..........  It's all relative........  
Glad you're feeling better.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 19, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> I have always wanted to go Bent's fort.  Maybe in Nov when I have some time to travel.


I have the benefit of it only being an hour and a half north east of me.  May do some volunteer living history work at the fort, now that I have the money and time.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 19, 2014)

Friday's, start your day with a grin.


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 19, 2014)

007 said:


> This is the first morning I've gotten out of bed and my back wasn't literally killing me. Don't know why the pain has subsided, but I'm happier'n a pig in a poke.


And I am happier`n a pig in a poke to hear this great news, 007. You're ready for the weekend.


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 19, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Friday's, start your day with a grin.



aww....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 19, 2014)

Sunny and bright now.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 19, 2014)

Sorry.....but it's true.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 19, 2014)

Hello, my name is Jake, I am a coffee slut.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 19, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> I won't tell you the name of this lighthouse but it's the most photographed lighthouse in America.  It's in Maine.  Free coffee and donuts to whoever can figure out it's name.  I enjoyed being in this area.  Very nice.  Just what I think about when I think about Maine.  Will post a new picture tomorrow of things I saw on my journey.


I don't remember the name of the lighthouse, but it's on Mt Desert Island. I've been there several times.

Did you get any blueberry pie from the roadside vendors?

Let's go with Mount Desert Light....


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 19, 2014)

007 said:


> This is the first morning I've gotten out of bed and my back wasn't literally killing me. Don't know why the pain has subsided, but I'm happier'n a pig in a poke.



Well you wouldn't let me leave that back on the Vigil List so. . . . . (just teasing)  Glad you're feeling better.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 19, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> I won't tell you the name of this lighthouse but it's the most photographed lighthouse in America.  It's in Maine.  Free coffee and donuts to whoever can figure out it's name.  I enjoyed being in this area.  Very nice.  Just what I think about when I think about Maine.  Will post a new picture tomorrow of things I saw on my journey.



I think MDK nailed it--the Portland Head Lighthouse isn't it?  I have not been there but it was on our itinerary when we had a trip planned for the northeast, but it got cancelled when life intervened.  I now wonder if we will ever make that trip but happy that you and Mrs BBD are home safe and sound and that you had a wonderful time.  Hope it was everything you hoped for.

I always thought what a neat job being a lighthouse keeper would be if you enjoyed solitude, books, playing on the computer, walking on the beach, etc.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 19, 2014)

Nosmo, I think I would be removing a bolt from the driveway.  Glad the damage wasn't too severe.  We'll miss the periodic postings of the flower projects but yes, if we're shutting down the gardens, how far away can spring be?


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 19, 2014)

Oh and Happy Birthday to me.  Hombre got me a brand new pair of wonderful Minnetonka soft soled moccasins, my favorite every day footwear for around the house.  Tonight we'll go with Uncle Ed, Aunt Betty, friend Dana, and my big sister to Quarters down the road a bit--the best bar-b-que place in Albuquerque.  Then home for a good movie.  I think I'm pretty well over my bug--just a little residual cough--and life is good.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 19, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, Coffee Shoppers.
> 
> It's been more than one month since I have stopped drinking coffee every day, but rather, once or twice a week (if at all) and my body is loving the change. I don't sweat in the mornings the way I used to and I have considerably more energy through the run of a normal day than I once had. Am also sleeping better at night. I've been discovering all sorts of cool herbal and fruit tees, and they are really delicious.
> 
> ...




What?  You don't drink coffee anymore?  What is this world coming to?  Well, not to worry, my friend, I will step up and drink that third cup just for you.....to make up for the one you didn't drink...........


----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 19, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Oh and Happy Birthday to me.  Hombre got me a brand new pair of wonderful Minnetonka soft soled moccasins, my favorite every day footwear for around the house.  Tonight we'll go with Uncle Ed, Aunt Betty, friend Dana, and my big sister to Quarters down the road a bit--the best bar-b-que place in Albuquerque.  Then home for a good movie.  I think I'm pretty well over my bug--just a little residual cough--and life is good.




Happy Birthday Momma Fox.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 19, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> I won't tell you the name of this lighthouse but it's the most photographed lighthouse in America.  It's in Maine.  Free coffee and donuts to whoever can figure out it's name.  I enjoyed being in this area.  Very nice.  Just what I think about when I think about Maine.  Will post a new picture tomorrow of things I saw on my journey.



Looks like the Nubble (Cape Neddick)?   I have a book of lighthouses (I like to paint them....watercolor) and that looks like it.






Cape Neddick Nubble - New England Lighthouses A Virtual Guide


----------



## Mertex (Sep 19, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Oh and Happy Birthday to me.  Hombre got me a brand new pair of wonderful Minnetonka soft soled moccasins, my favorite every day footwear for around the house.  Tonight we'll go with Uncle Ed, Aunt Betty, friend Dana, and my big sister to Quarters down the road a bit--the best bar-b-que place in Albuquerque.  Then home for a good movie.  I think I'm pretty well over my bug--just a little residual cough--and life is good.



Everyone should have cake for their birthday, Foxy.  This one looked good....enjoy and Happy Birthday.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 19, 2014)

Happy Birthday Mama Fox!


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 19, 2014)

Damned new software.... Happy Birthday, Foxy!


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 19, 2014)

Aw thanks guys.  I've been trying to decide if I'm feeling a year older today.  Nope. Yesterday I did.  But today is okay.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Foxy!!!  Hope it's a good one.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Mertex got it right.  It's the Nubble Lighthouse in Maine.  Very pretty place to visit if you get the chance.  Well worth the time.  Mertex gets free coffee and donuts today!


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 19, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Aw thanks guys.  I've been trying to decide if I'm feeling a year older today.  Nope. Yesterday I did.  But today is okay.


There's a reason to celebrate!  happy Birthday Mama Fox!  Many happy returns of the day!


----------



## peach174 (Sep 19, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Oh and Happy Birthday to me.  Hombre got me a brand new pair of wonderful Minnetonka soft soled moccasins, my favorite every day footwear for around the house.  Tonight we'll go with Uncle Ed, Aunt Betty, friend Dana, and my big sister to Quarters down the road a bit--the best bar-b-que place in Albuquerque.  Then home for a good movie.  I think I'm pretty well over my bug--just a little residual cough--and life is good.



It seems we have quite a few Virgos here.
My Birthday was on the 6th.
My husbands is on the 19th - today - same as yours Foxfyre. Happy Birthday!!!!!
So we go out to celebrate in between the two dates.
We went out to a nice fancy steak restaurant last Saturday. 

Oh and......................


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 19, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and Happy Birthday to me.  Hombre got me a brand new pair of wonderful Minnetonka soft soled moccasins, my favorite every day footwear for around the house.  Tonight we'll go with Uncle Ed, Aunt Betty, friend Dana, and my big sister to Quarters down the road a bit--the best bar-b-que place in Albuquerque.  Then home for a good movie.  I think I'm pretty well over my bug--just a little residual cough--and life is good.
> ...



LOL.  Thanks Peach and so sorry we missed your birthday.  There must be a LOT of great peach birthday cakes.     I hate hate HATE that we don't have the daily birthday list anymore so we just have to suck it up and fess up when we're having a birthday I guess.

My daughter, who is like nobody else in the word but would fit in very well here in the Coffee Shop, takes great delight in noting that my birthday falls on 'talk like a pirate' day.  ARRRGHH!!!!


----------



## R.D. (Sep 19, 2014)

Happy birthday ladies!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Checked my trail camera just now.  I left them out while I was on vacation.  Hope these two fellows are still around come hunting season!


----------



## Mertex (Sep 19, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Yeah....I really hate that I can't go to a place in USMB to find out whose birthday is today!  Maybe there is and we just haven't found it.  Good heavens, I discover new things on my smart phone every day....well, maybe not every day, but I'm still finding new stuff....


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 19, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Checked my trail camera just now.  I left them out while I was on vacation.  Hope these two fellows are still around come hunting season!


Good Lord but you get some fat healthy deer around you!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 19, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Hello, my name is Jake, I am a coffee slut.


Omg. ..



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 19, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Aw thanks guys.  I've been trying to decide if I'm feeling a year older today.  Nope. Yesterday I did.  But today is okay.


Happy 25th!!!!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 19, 2014)

Mrs O goes into the hospital on Monday for a TIPS procedure......
Transjugular intrahepatic portosystemic shunt TIPS MedlinePlus Medical Encyclopedia


----------



## Smilebong (Sep 19, 2014)

Will say a prayer for Mrs O.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 19, 2014)

to momma fox on her special day!


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 19, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Mrs O goes into the hospital on Monday for a TIPS procedure......
> Transjugular intrahepatic portosystemic shunt TIPS MedlinePlus Medical Encyclopedia



Well it isn't the worst thing a person could have but always a concern.  She goes on the list, Ollie.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 19, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I don't know of any other than going to each person's profile and that just isn't feasible.  I even hit C_K up about it this week and he says that capability just isn't built into this software.  It's sad because it does take away some of the ability to built community.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Ollie - sincerely hope all goes well with Mrs. O's procedure.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 19, 2014)

Busy running errands all day, finally ran out of steam around 3pm and laid down.  The wife woke me up about an hour ago, I did not want to get up........ and I still don't want to be up......  
Munching out on a late dinner (obviously), jalapeno and cheddar brats.  Tomorrow we go up to the Springs, pull so items out of the property we still have stored there, check out the storage unit, do a little shopping and have lunch at Extreme Pizza. 

And before I forget:

Happy Birthday Foxy!!!


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 19, 2014)

Happy Birthday Foxfyre.  A random act of kindness will be performed in your honor Saturday.


----------



## mdk (Sep 19, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Oh and Happy Birthday to me.  Hombre got me a brand new pair of wonderful Minnetonka soft soled moccasins, my favorite every day footwear for around the house.  Tonight we'll go with Uncle Ed, Aunt Betty, friend Dana, and my big sister to Quarters down the road a bit--the best bar-b-que place in Albuquerque.  Then home for a good movie.  I think I'm pretty well over my bug--just a little residual cough--and life is good.



Happy Birthday! Best Wishes!


----------



## Tresha91203 (Sep 19, 2014)

Happy birthday Foxfyre! Virgos really should rule the world.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 19, 2014)

Our prayers will be with her, Ollie.


----------



## 007 (Sep 19, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > This is the first morning I've gotten out of bed and my back wasn't literally killing me. Don't know why the pain has subsided, but I'm happier'n a pig in a poke.
> ...


Well thankee honey buns... 

It started hurting again as the day wore on... lucky me.

Still waiting for that authorization for outside physical therapy from the VA. Was released on the 14th, but stalled somewhere along the line. Patient Advocates office is looking into it.


----------



## 007 (Sep 19, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Checked my trail camera just now.  I left them out while I was on vacation.  Hope these two fellows are still around come hunting season!


OH... MY... GAWD... 

I haven't been using my new trail camera. What the heck is wrong with me? I think I'll strap it to a tree tomorrow and see what's lurking around my back 40 in the night.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 19, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel,
007's Mom,
Pogo's aunt,
Derideo_te for comfort and healing,
Sarah G for comfort and healing,
Mrs. Ollie for a successful and problem free procedure,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, and Becki
.





P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 19, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and Happy Birthday to me.  Hombre got me a brand new pair of wonderful Minnetonka soft soled moccasins, my favorite every day footwear for around the house.  Tonight we'll go with Uncle Ed, Aunt Betty, friend Dana, and my big sister to Quarters down the road a bit--the best bar-b-que place in Albuquerque.  Then home for a good movie.  I think I'm pretty well over my bug--just a little residual cough--and life is good.
> ...




Faboo!  And happy birthday, Foxy-Gal!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 20, 2014)

I haven't been here in a long time. It is great to see you all again. The nightwatchman has returned from his glorious quests to be apart of this family once again.

Sleep thee all well USMB!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 20, 2014)

Good morning Saturday morn, all.


----------



## Sarah G (Sep 20, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Checked my trail camera just now.  I left them out while I was on vacation.  Hope these two fellows are still around come hunting season!


 Awww.  Cute!


----------



## Sarah G (Sep 20, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Mrs O goes into the hospital on Monday for a TIPS procedure......
> Transjugular intrahepatic portosystemic shunt TIPS MedlinePlus Medical Encyclopedia


 Ooo that does not sound pleasant at all.  Prayers for Mrs. O.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 20, 2014)

007 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Checked my trail camera just now.  I left them out while I was on vacation.  Hope these two fellows are still around come hunting season!
> ...


 
Buenos noches, senor.


----------



## Sarah G (Sep 20, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Aw thanks guys.  I've been trying to decide if I'm feeling a year older today.  Nope. Yesterday I did.  But today is okay.


 
Happy Birthday Foxie!


----------



## 007 (Sep 20, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


That just reminded me, I'm going to set my trail camera out right now where I'll remember to put it up today.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Sep 20, 2014)

Today's "Guess It" could be easy for some and not so easy for others.  This gentleman is constructed entirely of Legos.  Who is he and where is he standing?  Free coffee and donuts for the person who comes up with the correct answer.


----------



## 007 (Sep 20, 2014)

Going to run up north aways today and take a look at this sled. Might just buy it, and put a little fun into winter...


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 20, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Aw thanks guys.  I've been trying to decide if I'm feeling a year older today.  Nope. Yesterday I did.  But today is okay.
> ...


Aww---what a great picture gift. Love it.


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 20, 2014)

007 said:


> Going to run up north aways today and take a look at this sled. Might just buy it, and put a little fun into winter...


Make sure is has a passenger seat. We will have a blast.


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 20, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Aw thanks guys.  I've been trying to decide if I'm feeling a year older today.  Nope. Yesterday I did.  But today is okay.


There is no age to the spirit.   Happy Birthday, Foxfyre.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 20, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Mrs O goes into the hospital on Monday for a TIPS procedure......
> Transjugular intrahepatic portosystemic shunt TIPS MedlinePlus Medical Encyclopedia



Thank you for letting us know about her @ Ollie.
She is on our prayer list for a speedy recovery.


----------



## alan1 (Sep 20, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > The skunk wanted to come up on the porch after the food on the sidewalk ran out.  I started to go out the front door and he decided to run away.  The cats fight if I don't make a few feeding stations.  I was moving slow as to not be too aggressive.  Guessing eight feet is too close if a skunk wants to spray.
> ...


Years back, our entire family was on a backpacking trip up in the Sierra Nevada's.  We had already hiked two days in, so we were far from civilization.  We had made camp for the night, finished our dinner of fresh caught trout and were just sitting around talking and relaxing as the sun went down.  Suddenly my dad spoke in a hushed yet very authoritative tone, he said "Nobody move".  And that was when I saw mamma skunk walking right through the middle of our campsite with five young-ling skunks following behind her.  She passed through like she just didn't give a damn, this was the path she wanted to take and she didn't care if we were there.  Fortunately, nobody startled her and she left without incident.  I guess one of the things about being in such a remote area is that the wild animals haven't learned to fear man, thus the skunk's complete nonchalance for walking right through the middle of a six person campsite. 
We immediately grabbed all our gear and moved our campsite about 100 yards away so as not to be in her path on her return trip. 

As a side note, it was early August and the persied meteor shower was fantastic that year.   I didn't know it at the time, but dad always scheduled our annual backpacking trips to coincide with the persied meteor shower.


----------



## alan1 (Sep 20, 2014)

Now that the expense's for my daughter's wedding have ceased, I find myself able to expand my collection of rare tribal artifacts.  Yesterday, my latest item arrived.
The Dayak tribes of Borneo were a fierce and formidable people that warred often and took enemy heads (head hunting) as a sign of strength, for soil fertility, revenge, dowry, and other reasons.
My latest acquisition is a Dayak dart quiver from the late 1800's, made from bamboo and woven rattan with intricate carving on it representing the tribe and also a bird-dragon.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 20, 2014)

Good morning or what is left of it here in the Mountain zone all--good afternoon and evening or tomorrow morning? for everybody else.  Trying to decide if I'm going to have a productive afternoon or just kick back and play.  I'll decide later.  

Hope ya'll are all having a good weekend.  Hope Noomi is feeling well enough to enjoy the wedding.  Wondering if Alan has a home museum?  I was working in the rural White Mountains of Northern Arizona some years back and had occasion to be in the homes of a number of contractors who lived in those parts.  Almost every house had a front room devoted to be a museum for photos and stuffed animals and fish as almost everybody in those parts were fishermen and hunters.  The taxidermy business in that part of the world must be very lucrative indeed.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Sep 20, 2014)

Got back a little while ago from the Outer Banks. Went for my granddaughter's beach wedding. My ex had the gall to pinch my ass.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 20, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Got back a little while ago from the Outer Banks. Went for my granddaughter's beach wedding. My ex had the gall to pinch my ass.




Ex's are crazy by definition.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 20, 2014)

Heading to Tampa to see my first drag show.

 I'm not sure how I let the girls talk me into this, but I'm sure it will be a hoot.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 20, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Heading to Tampa to see my first drag show.
> 
> I'm not sure how I let the girls talk me into this, but I'm sure it will be a hoot.



Is this a drag racing competition? (see says innocently.)


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 20, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Got back a little while ago from the Outer Banks. Went for my granddaughter's beach wedding. My ex had the gall to pinch my ass.



Did you enjoy it?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 20, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Heading to Tampa to see my first drag show.
> 
> I'm not sure how I let the girls talk me into this, but I'm sure it will be a hoot.





You go girl!


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 20, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Heading to Tampa to see my first drag show.
> 
> I'm not sure how I let the girls talk me into this, but I'm sure it will be a hoot.



Are you going to Tampa, or Ybor City?  I'm not sure where you'd see a drag show in Tampa, not that that necessarily means anything.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Sep 20, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > Got back a little while ago from the Outer Banks. Went for my granddaughter's beach wedding. My ex had the gall to pinch my ass.
> ...



Oh hell no.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 20, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Today's "Guess It" could be easy for some and not so easy for others.  This gentleman is constructed entirely of Legos.  Who is he and where is he standing?  Free coffee and donuts for the person who comes up with the correct answer.



Samuel Clemens,  HARTFORD, CT


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 20, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Heading to Tampa to see my first drag show.
> 
> I'm not sure how I let the girls talk me into this, but I'm sure it will be a hoot.



Nothing good on tv seems to be a national problem today.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 20, 2014)

Got back from clearing a bunch of stuff from out of the estate house and still have a few more things to get out later.  Went by the storage shed and the guys my brother hired to move everything probably did at least $1000 damage to the furniture.  Nothing was padded and stuff looked like it was tossed on top of each other........  Yeah, I'm ticked


----------



## 007 (Sep 20, 2014)

Was watching 'Diners, Drive Ins & Dives' and saw one of these things, so, I figured it was pretty cool so I looked one up... and then about crapped when I saw the price...


----------



## boedicca (Sep 20, 2014)

007 said:


> Was watching 'Diners, Drive Ins & Dives' and saw one of these things, so, I figured it was pretty cool so I looked one up... and then about crapped when I saw the price...




2 wheel pizza cutter?    I don't grok.  Why isn't a single wheel pizza cutter good enough?


----------



## 007 (Sep 20, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Heading to Tampa to see my first drag show.
> 
> I'm not sure how I let the girls talk me into this, but I'm sure it will be a hoot.


Aaaahh... WHAT?


----------



## 007 (Sep 20, 2014)

boedicca said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Was watching 'Diners, Drive Ins & Dives' and saw one of these things, so, I figured it was pretty cool so I looked one up... and then about crapped when I saw the price...
> ...


You've never cut a pizza with a pizza wheel and not had to roll it back and forth? It makes sense you wouldn't have to do that with a two wheel cutter.

Besides, it's got cool factor.... but not enough for me to dish out what they're asking for it. I'll roll a single wheel back forth before I do that.

(What does 'grok' mean?)


----------



## 007 (Sep 20, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Got back from clearing a bunch of stuff from out of the estate house and still have a few more things to get out later.  Went by the storage shed and the guys my brother hired to move everything probably did at least $1000 damage to the furniture.  Nothing was padded and stuff looked like it was tossed on top of each other........  Yeah, I'm ticked


My parents had much the same experience with the moving company that moved them back from AZ.

Sorry to hear it, pard. What company was it?


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 20, 2014)

007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Got back from clearing a bunch of stuff from out of the estate house and still have a few more things to get out later.  Went by the storage shed and the guys my brother hired to move everything probably did at least $1000 damage to the furniture.  Nothing was padded and stuff looked like it was tossed on top of each other........  Yeah, I'm ticked
> ...


It wasn't a moving company, it was some guys the real estate agent recommended to my brother, who is the executor of the estate.  They moved everything out of the house cleaned it and did yard work......  Pretty much sucked at all three, if we got the house, which we didn't, thanks to my brother, he was going to have them move everything back for us.......  NOT........  I will call him tomorrow and tell him what a screwed up job they did all around.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 20, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > Got back a little while ago from the Outer Banks. Went for my granddaughter's beach wedding. My ex had the gall to pinch my ass.
> ...



We had a blast. Those guys had the most ginormous tits!! We had a front table, and each of us had at least one of them pull our head into their bosom. After the show we headed to Clearwater to a beach resort bar with live music...we all had a Sex on the Beach and got our groove on.


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 20, 2014)

Happy moment share... today I walked in my first parade. 

Wife sternly encouraged me to join her and fellow employees of a local nursing home facility to parade with them in a festival. 

I'm thinking "I am so hung over". She says come on... the fresh air and exercise will do you good. 

We handed out candy and bottled water. 

When we rounded the corner onto  main street, there were hundreds of adoring people. I was now a celebrity. It was really cool. I'm hooked. 

BTW- I REFUSED to throw candy, so I walked up to the kids and personally handed them each a few treats. Yeah, it was fine.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Sep 20, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Heading to Tampa to see my first drag show.
> 
> I'm not sure how I let the girls talk me into this, but I'm sure it will be a hoot.



They are a lot of fun and often really well done. Took some coaxing to get hubby to go to one in New Orleans cause he was expecting something else. It was Old Hollywood and Broadway, though, and the voices were as phenomenal as the costumes.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Sep 20, 2014)

@007 

Grok = fully understand, absorb, total comprehension

It is from Robert Heinlein's "Stranger in a Strange Land." It is a great read, one of my favorites.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 20, 2014)

So thinking that gadgets don't always make the job easier and I don't really mind taking two swipes with the pizza cutter.     Sorry Bloodrock couldn't have had his tush pinched by somebody he wanted to do that.    Hoping 007's back is better.  Hoping Noomi is enjoying the wedding.  Giving a big round of applause to Mr H   Glad Sherry had a great time--I actually have been to one of those shows and it was really fun.  And now I'm headed for bed and hope for a good night's sleep for all.

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi and Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel,
007's Mom,
Pogo's aunt,
Derideo_te for comfort and healing,
Sarah G for comfort and healing,
Mrs. Ollie for a successful and problem free procedure,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, and Becki.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 21, 2014)

Hmmmm Can't sleep. I was in bed by midnight, for once, but still awake at 3, 3:45, 4:20, 5:15. I finally gave up at a little after 6 and went out and saw dawn for the first time since I bought Doc's.

I figure I'm working on 2 hours sleep in 4 separate chunks. Not going to be a productive day...


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 21, 2014)

Good morning Ernie.  I can relate having had a couple of those kinds of nights in the last week.  Sucks.  But a nice nap can do wonders.  Everybody must be sleeping in this morning.  Having a cup of coffee or two before we go to the early church service and then to brunch.  Beautiful day here but the sun is lower in the east each morning when I get up now and goes down much earlier than it used to.


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 21, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning Ernie.  I can relate having had a couple of those kinds of nights in the last week.  Sucks.  But a nice nap can do wonders.  Everybody must be sleeping in this morning.  Having a cup of coffee or two before we go to the early church service and then to brunch.  Beautiful day here but the sun is lower in the east each morning when I get up now and goes down much earlier than it used to.


Yes, I slept in, too. Thanks to the stars for cooler nights and no singing birds at 3 am every morning.    Fall is right around the corner and our forecast for the upcoming week is cloudy or showers and in the low 60's. I call that, _a breath of fresh air_, relatively speaking of course. September has been hot and humid for the most part. The highs in the 70's and 80's.


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 21, 2014)

007 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Heading to Tampa to see my first drag show.
> ...


I went to one, once, in San  Francisco. I tried to find the fun it it, but couldn't. I did love The Birdcage though, with Robin Williams.


----------



## 007 (Sep 21, 2014)

Well, a buddy of mine just called me and wants me to run him back to Madison so he can pick up a plow truck he bought, and as much as I hate to, I will, because he was the one that went with me to go get mine. You return favors to friends. I've been making great strides finishing up the front end job on my lifted GMC, and was going to work on that today. Guess those plans have changed.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 21, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning Ernie.  I can relate having had a couple of those kinds of nights in the last week.  Sucks.  But a nice nap can do wonders.  Everybody must be sleeping in this morning.  Having a cup of coffee or two before we go to the early church service and then to brunch.  Beautiful day here but the sun is lower in the east each morning when I get up now and goes down much earlier than it used to.


I have woods to my east and the sun doesn't make it over the trees for about an hour and a half after sun up. So this morning, I'm standing on the deck and just above the trees, I can see the skinny crescent moon about 2 days from new and through a break in the trees, I can see a ray of light from the sun that was just coming over the ridge. I haven't seen dawn since the first of February, at least.

On my second cup of organic Guatemalan Estate brewed VERY strong and feel as if I may just make it through my day.

Life is good though. It looks like by the first of the year, I may just be able to take a salary.


----------



## 007 (Sep 21, 2014)

It's Sunday... I just finished a big pile of scrambled eggs made in the pan I fried a nice steak in last night... (new Calphalon)... have to run a buddy over to Madison to pick up a new plow truck... sounds like a 15mg oxycodone day, tired of the ole back hurting.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 21, 2014)

Guy down the road has an 03 100 Year Edition Fat Boy for sale, 9k with 17k miles on it, full dress package I'm thinking about.......

Looks like this only it's all black, which means I'll have to paint it......


----------



## Sherry (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 21, 2014)

Mrs. H. is off visiting her grandson so I'm puttering around the house. Organizing my mother's books that I've held on to since '88. I'm taking them to Chicago next weekend and donating them here: http://www.open-books.org/

Still bored, I looked in the fridge and pantry and thought "yeah I can do that". So I made a really good batch of cream of celery soup. Took half of it to the neighbors next door.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 21, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Mrs. H. is off visiting her grandson so I'm puttering around the house. Organizing my mother's books that I've held on to since '88. I'm taking them to Chicago next weekend and donating them here: http://www.open-books.org/
> 
> Still bored, I looked in the fridge and pantry and thought "yeah I can do that". So I made a really good batch of cream of celery soup. Took half of it to the neighbors next door.



Oh my Mr. H, you are in quite the charitable spirit today...if you're bored, I can assign you some tasks.


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 21, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. H. is off visiting her grandson so I'm puttering around the house. Organizing my mother's books that I've held on to since '88. I'm taking them to Chicago next weekend and donating them here: http://www.open-books.org/
> ...


I consider it penance for the expletive-laced obscenities that I throw around the flame zone whilst in a wantonly drunken state.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 21, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



Don't you ever change.


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 21, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


Oh blush gush. 
I know that I spew a lot of crazy nonsense around here but I'm just a regler family dude.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Sep 21, 2014)

saveliberty got it right.  It was Samual Clemens, i.e., Mark Twain.  There is a statue of him made out of Legos in the small museum beside of his house.  Mark Twain's house, BTW, is simply awesome.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 21, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> saveliberty got it right.  It was Samual Clemens, i.e., Mark Twain.  There is a statue of him made out of Legos in the small museum beside of his house.  Mark Twain's house, BTW, is simply awesome.



I think that the library leading into the conservatory is so cool.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 21, 2014)

Was gone most all the weekend on business, hope you all are having a good Sunday.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 21, 2014)

Had a wonderful Friday/Saturday....our choir had a retreat at a Fancy Hyatt Resort in San Antonio, close to SeaWorld.  The rooms were beautiful, the beds were so comfy and the grounds were absolutely beautiful.  People going to SeaWorld stay here....they have lots of stuff for kids to do, several restaurants on the premises.

We were practicing our Christmas music....hard to believe we're already preparing what we are going to sing for Christmas....the choir director picked some beautiful songs, we're going to enjoy singing them.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 21, 2014)

That is a beautiful resort, Mertex.


----------



## mdk (Sep 21, 2014)

I hope everyone is having a relaxing Sunday. I am gearing up for what I hope is a Steelers victory tonight. Cheers!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 21, 2014)

Steelers? What Steelers???

lol....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 21, 2014)

Ok, folks, time to get Happy!!!


It Was A Normal Day At The Retirement Home 8230 Until THIS Happened I Can 8217 t Stop Smiling LittleThings.com 8211 Amazing Videos Stories and News from around the world. It 8217 s the little things in life that matter the most


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 21, 2014)

I was not aware Sherry was a boob fan.  Hope your back is relaxed and feeling better 007.  We had scattered rain today, which meant that I was misted or sprinkled on about five times today.  Got a confirmation on a Terrain sale this afternoon and picked up a landscape customer too.  Saturday was really nice as my oldest, her husband and Miss Harper joined my dad and I at a college football game.  It rained towards the end of the game.  We went to Johnny T's for an early dinner and Harper had a great time licking butter off a roll, using her spoon to have French onion soup and dipping one of my sweet potato fries into a whipped cream like sauce.  Then there was making grandpa pick up crayons off the floor many, many times.  Apparently very entertaining and humorous.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 21, 2014)

We're getting the remnants from hurricane Odile, just hit a couple of hours ago, yup, lot's of rain.......


----------



## Sherry (Sep 21, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> I was not aware Sherry was a boob fan.  Hope your back is relaxed and feeling better 007.  We had scattered rain today, which meant that I was misted or sprinkled on about five times today.  Got a confirmation on a Terrain sale this afternoon and picked up a landscape customer too.  Saturday was really nice as my oldest, her husband and Miss Harper joined my dad and I at a college football game.  It rained towards the end of the game.  We went to Johnny T's for an early dinner and Harper had a great time licking butter off a roll, using her spoon to have French onion soup and dipping one of my sweet potato fries into a whipped cream like sauce.  Then there was making grandpa pick up crayons off the floor many, many times.  Apparently very entertaining and humorous.



Yeah, but not so impressed with fake ones.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 21, 2014)

Our county fair started today and is humbly referred to as "The Greatest Fair on Earth". It is the last one in Michigan every year and people do actually rate it very highly.  The dealership I work for has a display since 1950 and my day is tomorrow.  10:30am to 7:30pm is the shift.  It is suppose to be mid 50s all day, no rain forecast at least.  Cinnamiin sugar covered almonds are Mrs. Liberty's favorite and I like the big pretzels.  Of course there's fried everything, which I avoid.  Salted peanuts in the shell are good too.  The baby animal barn along with the arts and crafts displays are fun too.  I'll be thinking of freedombecki when I look at the quilts.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 21, 2014)

Sherry said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I was not aware Sherry was a boob fan.  Hope your back is relaxed and feeling better 007.  We had scattered rain today, which meant that I was misted or sprinkled on about five times today.  Got a confirmation on a Terrain sale this afternoon and picked up a landscape customer too.  Saturday was really nice as my oldest, her husband and Miss Harper joined my dad and I at a college football game.  It rained towards the end of the game.  We went to Johnny T's for an early dinner and Harper had a great time licking butter off a roll, using her spoon to have French onion soup and dipping one of my sweet potato fries into a whipped cream like sauce.  Then there was making grandpa pick up crayons off the floor many, many times.  Apparently very entertaining and humorous.
> ...



I like them when they fit the lady's personality.  Finding myself getting lost in nice smiles and pretty eyes more these days.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 21, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 21, 2014)

back at you friend.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 21, 2014)

This is the dress I wore to the wedding on Saturday:






And the bridal party - Jasmine the bridesmaid, the bride herself, her husband, and the best man.






And this is where we stayed for the weekend:


----------



## Noomi (Sep 21, 2014)

Today is my birthday and mum is taking me back to the doctor. You wouldn't know it from the photo, but I was in severe pain the whole day, especially when we drove up to the wedding venue. The change in altitude put massive pressure on my already tender ears and I was in masses of pain the entire night. 
I have lost about 70% of my hearing, am now dizzy, and have a horrid, racking cough. I am over the aches and pains of the flu, it just looks like there may be complications with it now. I hope not. I am unable to work or go back to training until it fixes itself, which sucks.

I hate being sick!


----------



## Sherry (Sep 21, 2014)

Noomi, you look beautiful, and I hope you get well soon...Happy Birthday.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks Sherry.


----------



## 007 (Sep 21, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> I was not aware Sherry was a boob fan.  Hope your back is relaxed and feeling better 007.  We had scattered rain today, which meant that I was misted or sprinkled on about five times today.  Got a confirmation on a Terrain sale this afternoon and picked up a landscape customer too.  Saturday was really nice as my oldest, her husband and Miss Harper joined my dad and I at a college football game.  It rained towards the end of the game.  We went to Johnny T's for an early dinner and Harper had a great time licking butter off a roll, using her spoon to have French onion soup and dipping one of my sweet potato fries into a whipped cream like sauce.  Then there was making grandpa pick up crayons off the floor many, many times.  Apparently very entertaining and humorous.


Well thank ya very much for the well wishes sl, but right about now my back is killing me. It hurts bad. I'm afraid something bad is wrong. It's hurt for a long time now and it's beginning to effect my life. Seems like it's hurt forever and I need help. I don't hold out much hope that P.T. alone is going to help either.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 21, 2014)

There are some major advancements in back surgery 007.  Normally, I suggest a person keep moving, but backs are tricky things.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 21, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Today is my birthday and mum is taking me back to the doctor. You wouldn't know it from the photo, but I was in severe pain the whole day, especially when we drove up to the wedding venue. The change in altitude put massive pressure on my already tender ears and I was in masses of pain the entire night.
> I have lost about 70% of my hearing, am now dizzy, and have a horrid, racking cough. I am over the aches and pains of the flu, it just looks like there may be complications with it now. I hope not. I am unable to work or go back to training until it fixes itself, which sucks.
> 
> I hate being sick!


Sounds like you may have a sinus infection.  Get that taken care of now!


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 21, 2014)

007 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I was not aware Sherry was a boob fan.  Hope your back is relaxed and feeling better 007.  We had scattered rain today, which meant that I was misted or sprinkled on about five times today.  Got a confirmation on a Terrain sale this afternoon and picked up a landscape customer too.  Saturday was really nice as my oldest, her husband and Miss Harper joined my dad and I at a college football game.  It rained towards the end of the game.  We went to Johnny T's for an early dinner and Harper had a great time licking butter off a roll, using her spoon to have French onion soup and dipping one of my sweet potato fries into a whipped cream like sauce.  Then there was making grandpa pick up crayons off the floor many, many times.  Apparently very entertaining and humorous.
> ...


Contact your VA patient advocate on Monday!!!


----------



## Tresha91203 (Sep 21, 2014)

Happy Birthday Noomi!


----------



## Noomi (Sep 22, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Today is my birthday and mum is taking me back to the doctor. You wouldn't know it from the photo, but I was in severe pain the whole day, especially when we drove up to the wedding venue. The change in altitude put massive pressure on my already tender ears and I was in masses of pain the entire night.
> ...



Its a viral infection. Have to stay home from work until it clears up. Viral pharyngitis. Will come good eventually I hope.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 22, 2014)

Tresha91203 said:


> Happy Birthday Noomi!



Thanks


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 22, 2014)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY NOOMI*
*(and get well soon)*
*



*​


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 22, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi and Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel,
007's Mom,
Pogo's aunt,
Derideo_te for comfort and healing,
Sarah G for comfort and healing,
Mrs. Ollie for a successful and problem free procedure,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, and Becki.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 22, 2014)

Have a good start into your week, folks.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 22, 2014)

Hello Stat! Hope you are well.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi, Noomi!


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 22, 2014)

007 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I was not aware Sherry was a boob fan.  Hope your back is relaxed and feeling better 007.  We had scattered rain today, which meant that I was misted or sprinkled on about five times today.  Got a confirmation on a Terrain sale this afternoon and picked up a landscape customer too.  Saturday was really nice as my oldest, her husband and Miss Harper joined my dad and I at a college football game.  It rained towards the end of the game.  We went to Johnny T's for an early dinner and Harper had a great time licking butter off a roll, using her spoon to have French onion soup and dipping one of my sweet potato fries into a whipped cream like sauce.  Then there was making grandpa pick up crayons off the floor many, many times.  Apparently very entertaining and humorous.
> ...


So sorry, 007. I mean that. I know how long you have suffered. At some point your PCP should be making you an appointment for a second opinion?


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 22, 2014)

Noomi said:


> This is the dress I wore to the wedding on Saturday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great photos Noomi. You looked fine and healthy. Love those glasses frames and the dress.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 22, 2014)

Happy birthday Noomi.  Hope your ears are feeling better today.


----------



## Sarah G (Sep 22, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Today is my birthday and mum is taking me back to the doctor. You wouldn't know it from the photo, but I was in severe pain the whole day, especially when we drove up to the wedding venue. The change in altitude put massive pressure on my already tender ears and I was in masses of pain the entire night.
> I have lost about 70% of my hearing, am now dizzy, and have a horrid, racking cough. I am over the aches and pains of the flu, it just looks like there may be complications with it now. I hope not. I am unable to work or go back to training until it fixes itself, which sucks.
> 
> I hate being sick!


 Happy birthday in spite of your flu bug Noomi.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 22, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Guy down the road has an 03 100 Year Edition Fat Boy for sale, 9k with 17k miles on it, full dress package I'm thinking about.......
> 
> Looks like this only it's all black, which means I'll have to paint it......


My son has an '03 fatty in silver over black. It looks good and is easily recognizable as an anniversary edition.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 22, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> saveliberty got it right.  It was Samual Clemens, i.e., Mark Twain.  There is a statue of him made out of Legos in the small museum beside of his house.  Mark Twain's house, BTW, is simply awesome.


Is that the Hartford house, or the Reading house?


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 22, 2014)

007 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I was not aware Sherry was a boob fan.  Hope your back is relaxed and feeling better 007.  We had scattered rain today, which meant that I was misted or sprinkled on about five times today.  Got a confirmation on a Terrain sale this afternoon and picked up a landscape customer too.  Saturday was really nice as my oldest, her husband and Miss Harper joined my dad and I at a college football game.  It rained towards the end of the game.  We went to Johnny T's for an early dinner and Harper had a great time licking butter off a roll, using her spoon to have French onion soup and dipping one of my sweet potato fries into a whipped cream like sauce.  Then there was making grandpa pick up crayons off the floor many, many times.  Apparently very entertaining and humorous.
> ...


Have you tried a chiropractor? I went through months of painful physical therapy in the 70's with no help other that to the Orthopaedic's bank account. A month with a Chiropractor and I was pain free.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 22, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty got it right.  It was Samual Clemens, i.e., Mark Twain.  There is a statue of him made out of Legos in the small museum beside of his house.  Mark Twain's house, BTW, is simply awesome.
> ...


OK Looked further... Much too big a place for the Reading house.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 22, 2014)

Good morning all.  Yes, I know it is Monday, but hope it will be a good one for all--almost Tuesday for Noomi.   

Just spent something over $100 ordering a dozen lanyards for our Senior Saints name tags plus ink (1 black and 3 different color cartridges) for our home printer.  Lordy things are expensive anymore.  Every time we go to the grocery store later we pay anything from a nickel up to a dollar or more for just about everything.  Bacon $8/lb!!!!  Gasoline is a lot cheaper here lately, but alas, we don't do all that much driving anymore so that doesn't help us as much as getting a break on groceries would be.

WHINE!

Okay I'm done now.  We have an 80% chance for rain today but they tell us don't expect much.  LOL.


----------



## Spoonman (Sep 22, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> I was not aware Sherry was a boob fan.  Hope your back is relaxed and feeling better 007.  We had scattered rain today, which meant that I was misted or sprinkled on about five times today.  Got a confirmation on a Terrain sale this afternoon and picked up a landscape customer too.  Saturday was really nice as my oldest, her husband and Miss Harper joined my dad and I at a college football game.  It rained towards the end of the game.  We went to Johnny T's for an early dinner and Harper had a great time licking butter off a roll, using her spoon to have French onion soup and dipping one of my sweet potato fries into a whipped cream like sauce.  Then there was making grandpa pick up crayons off the floor many, many times.  Apparently very entertaining and humorous.


 

in my absence did i somehow miss a conversation about Sherry's boobs?


----------



## 007 (Sep 22, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Yup, already was in touch with them last week. They said that PT at the VA had released the authorization for PT at the hospital near me on the 14th, but the hospital hasn't seen squat and neither have I, so the patient advocates office was trying to track down where the ball got dropped. There's no excuse for this. Usually the Madison VA is pretty good, but it seems that since the big VA flap, they haven't improved, they've gotten WORSE.


----------



## 007 (Sep 22, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> So sorry, 007. I mean that. I know how long you have suffered. At some point your PCP should be making you an appointment for a second opinion?


I appreciate that, sweety. My back hurt again so bad this morning that I could barely walk when I got out of bed, and I hardly slept at all last night. I'm tired, I'm in pain, and I'm getting real sick and tired of both so it's making me ornery. Checked the mail and no paperwork from the VA today either. Going to call the patients advocates office again and tell them nothing in the mail and the hospital has no FAX yet either, and hope I can do that without using profanity. I can't take much more of this, and with the VA you have go through stages. If PT doesn't work, then they'll authorize a chiropractor. If that doesn't work, then it's probably time to think about surgery.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 22, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


Noomi, the viral pharyngitis is not causing the problems you are experiencing right now, it is responsible for the sinus infection (the most common result of untreated viral pharyngitis) and sinus infections are dangerous if left untreated, it can kill you.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 22, 2014)

Sherry said:


> That is a beautiful resort, Mertex.




Yes, it is....wish we would have had time to do some of the things available....but, we did eat there twice and their food is fabulous.  We had breakfast, all kinds of "made to order" omelets, waffles in the shape of Texas, and pancakes, plus the regular stuff....scrambled eggs, bacon, sausage, etc.  Ate too much....


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 22, 2014)

007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Yeah, seems like that here in Colorado also, it's amazing.  One would think it would go the opposite direction and get much better.........


----------



## Mertex (Sep 22, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Today is my birthday and mum is taking me back to the doctor. You wouldn't know it from the photo, but I was in severe pain the whole day, especially when we drove up to the wedding venue. The change in altitude put massive pressure on my already tender ears and I was in masses of pain the entire night.
> I have lost about 70% of my hearing, am now dizzy, and have a horrid, racking cough. I am over the aches and pains of the flu, it just looks like there may be complications with it now. I hope not. I am unable to work or go back to training until it fixes itself, which sucks.
> 
> I hate being sick!




Noomi, that's a beautiful picture of you and a very pretty dress.  Happy Birthday, girl....you and your sister resemble each other...looks like it was a beautiful wedding.  I hope you start feeling better soon.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 22, 2014)

Morning!


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi everyone!! Jake Starkey recommended I check this thread out.


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 22, 2014)

I tore all the flowers out of the window boxes yesterday.  I had one vinca vine that trumped the others.  It grew so long that it touched the ground and grew its own root system!  I still have to empty the pouches that contained the sweet potato vines.  There will be, no doubt, a sweet potato in each one.  I bought a large mum and strung a Fall garland across the front portico.

Pop would have celebrated his 81st birthday on Sunday.  I went to his grave and trimmed the grass from around his marker and put a Fall flower arrangement in the vase.  He would be happy that the Pirates are doing so well and are within three wins of a playoff spot, but he would be saddened by the dismal season his team, the New York Yankees, has had.

Pop used to get primo tickets from paper salesmen as they greased him up to make a sale.  Usually press box seats, which were prized in the old Forbes Field for their vistas and in Three Rivers Stadium for their relative luxury.  We never got to PNC Park as Pop had retired by then.


----------



## 007 (Sep 22, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Lo and behold the glitch is my new doctor, Dr. Montgomery. He's new to the VA so I don't blame him. He certainly didn't do it on purpose. Seems there are multiple places he must sign to authorize this or that and he missed a spot. Should be straightened out now... God I hope so.


----------



## 007 (Sep 22, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Have to go through channels when dealing with the VA. Have to do the physical therapy first, and if they believe a chiropractor would help, I believe the VA will then pay for that. I just hope something along the line helps, because I hate like hell to think that surgery is going to be the only way to get rid of the pain.


----------



## mdk (Sep 22, 2014)

I hope everyone is a lovely day. I went for a nice run on this chilly fall day. I have kickball league game tonight. (Yes, I am in kickball league. Lol.)Looking to start off 3-0.


----------



## 007 (Sep 22, 2014)

Well yeee... freakin'... haaawww... the hospital near me just called and said they'd received the FAX authorization from the VA, and I got PT setup, not until the 2nd of next month but, I've waited this long, I can wait until then. Finally get this show on the road.


----------



## Sarah G (Sep 22, 2014)

007 said:


> Well yeee... freakin'... haaawww... the hospital near me just called and said they'd received the FAX authorization from the VA, and I got PT setup, not until the 2nd of next month but, I've waited this long, I can wait until then. Finally get this show on the road.


 What's PT setup?


----------



## Sarah G (Sep 22, 2014)

Oh Physcal Therapy.  I have that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 22, 2014)

007 said:


> Well yeee... freakin'... haaawww... the hospital near me just called and said they'd received the FAX authorization from the VA, and I got PT setup, not until the 2nd of next month but, I've waited this long, I can wait until then. Finally get this show on the road.



Sounds good.  Damn good thing you aren't dying of something though because at the pace this is going you would already be back on your first angel assignment before you ever saw a doctor.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 22, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I was not aware Sherry was a boob fan.  Hope your back is relaxed and feeling better 007.  We had scattered rain today, which meant that I was misted or sprinkled on about five times today.  Got a confirmation on a Terrain sale this afternoon and picked up a landscape customer too.  Saturday was really nice as my oldest, her husband and Miss Harper joined my dad and I at a college football game.  It rained towards the end of the game.  We went to Johnny T's for an early dinner and Harper had a great time licking butter off a roll, using her spoon to have French onion soup and dipping one of my sweet potato fries into a whipped cream like sauce.  Then there was making grandpa pick up crayons off the floor many, many times.  Apparently very entertaining and humorous.
> ...



Nah, there wouldn't be much to say about my boobage.


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm not much for coffee though, can I get a large caramel mochacinno instead?


----------



## Sherry (Sep 22, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> I'm not much for coffee though, can I get a large caramel mochacinno instead?



I don't drink any of that stuff, but I'm happy to eat it in ice cream form.


----------



## R.D. (Sep 22, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> I'm not much for coffee though, can I get a large caramel mochacinno instead?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Sep 22, 2014)

R.D. said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not much for coffee though, can I get a large caramel mochacinno instead?




That would either hit the spot, or make me throw up after my morning work out routine.


----------



## alan1 (Sep 22, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning or what is left of it here in the Mountain zone all--good afternoon and evening or tomorrow morning? for everybody else.  Trying to decide if I'm going to have a productive afternoon or just kick back and play.  I'll decide later.
> 
> Hope ya'll are all having a good weekend.  Hope Noomi is feeling well enough to enjoy the wedding.  Wondering if Alan has a home museum?  I was working in the rural White Mountains of Northern Arizona some years back and had occasion to be in the homes of a number of contractors who lived in those parts.  Almost every house had a front room devoted to be a museum for photos and stuffed animals and fish as almost everybody in those parts were fishermen and hunters.  The taxidermy business in that part of the world must be very lucrative indeed.


To a certain extent, I do.
Some fossils, some tribal artifacts/art, some antiques and of course the skulls.  My collection is nothing like what my parents have though, I have about 60 items.  My dad has over 100 tribal shields and my mom has the largest collection of tribal combs in the world.  They also have some other miscellaneous tribal pieces including basketry, weapons, carvings and weavings.  Some of their collection will eventually end up in my possession but much of it will be sold as it was their retirement fund.  A few pieces are earmarked for sale only to me.  A few pieces are earmarked for sale only to my sister.  My brother holds no interest in any pieces.

I did recently come across something interesting concerning some skulls I have.  I have only ever seen four of this type of skull for sale and I purchased the first two I ever saw for sale, one for $850 and the other for $800 (about a year ago).  The other two I saw for sale only appeared on the market in the past two months.  One sold for $2500 and the other is currently listed for sale at $2900 and unsold.  If the second one sells for $2500 or more, I will certainly consider selling one of mine at that price.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 22, 2014)

Morning everyone. I hope everyone is well. I am thinking of something to do over the weekend, if I am well enough. We are going out for lunch, I know that, as my cough is worse at night, it would be a bad idea to take me out then.

Trying to decide what I want to buy for myself today. A book, maybe? Hmm....


----------



## Mertex (Sep 22, 2014)

Sherry said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not much for coffee though, can I get a large caramel mochacinno instead?
> ...



Ummmm, that sounds pretty good.....and 4 g of fiber, you can't beat that........but it's low fat....is it any good?  I've tried some of the low fat ice-cream in other brands and they usually don't taste that good.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Sep 22, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



I REFUSE to eat low fat unless it actually is enjoyable to eat. I'd rather exercise a little more and enjoy my indulgences to the fullest.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 22, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



I don't like much of the low-fat that's out there, but I'm always willing to try.  I use the low-fat half and half for my coffee and I really can't tell the difference.  I've gotten used to 1% milk, although whole milk tastes sooooo good.  I've also been drinking diet coke for so long, the real coke makes me gag.  But, in ice cream I've yet to find one that I can really say it tastes just as good or better than the real thing.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 22, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



I eat this rather than ice cream and think it's delicious.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 22, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



I love frozen yogurt.  I love yogurt, too,  and not too long ago found this brand and I'm totally sold on it.  I like this one especially, with the almonds.  They don't have a large variety like Yoplait, but since I started buying this one, I don't like Yoplait anymore.  The one with Honey, I don't like at all, but the all the fruity ones are great.


----------



## 007 (Sep 22, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Well yeee... freakin'... haaawww... the hospital near me just called and said they'd received the FAX authorization from the VA, and I got PT setup, not until the 2nd of next month but, I've waited this long, I can wait until then. Finally get this show on the road.
> ...


Ain't that the frigin' truth. 

As it is, I'm watching the local news as I write this, and they just announce that the Madison VA is going to host a "Town Hall" type meeting to hear people's complaints, and there's been over 700 complaints for various things so far this year. The Patients Advocates office is a pretty busy place.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 23, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine,
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi and Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel,
007's Mom,
Pogo's aunt,
Derideo_te for comfort and healing,
Sarah G for comfort and healing,
Mrs. Ollie for a successful and problem free procedure,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, and Becki.





P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 23, 2014)

Have a good Tuesday, folks. Enjoy your coffee!


----------



## Noomi (Sep 23, 2014)

Evening Stat, hope you are well!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 23, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Evening Stat, hope you are well!




Doing ok, Noomi!! Hope you are well!


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Sep 23, 2014)

@Foxfyre Please add Hossfly's wife Lis to the prayer list. She is in the hospital with renal failure. Thanks!


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 23, 2014)

Been up since 5. This 2 or 3 hour a day sleep crap is getting old fast. On the plus side, the poker gods were kind to me last night. I had several full houses, but the hand of the night was my 4 nines that beat another guy's 4 sevens. That's the first time I've ever seen 2 4 of a kind hands in one deal. even 2 of the full houses were against poorer full houses.

Gorgeous morning here in L.A. 60 degrees for the first time in months and clear as a bell. I'm sitting in the gazebo in a heavy robe and my legs are actually chilly.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 23, 2014)

Hope everyone is having a great day, already.  It's a beautiful morning here in Texas.......maybe I'll get some things done.......


----------



## mdk (Sep 23, 2014)

Good morning all! I am chomping down some coffee and getting some light chores done. 

We lost out kickball game last night. 2-zip.  We played very well but the other team played slightly better.


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 23, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Hope everyone is having a great day, already.  It's a beautiful morning here in Texas.......maybe I'll get some things done.......


Thanks Mertex. I'm with you on getting some things done today. That's what days off are for. lol Many errands and increased exercises. Today, a flu shot. This is a beautiful week at the coast with temps in the low 60's and light showers. They feel like a day at the spa, when walking outside. No one wears a hat or carries umbrellas as showers,_ generally _are so soft. Sometimes into winter, showers change to rain, and then a hoodie suffices.


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 23, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> @Foxfyre Please add Hossfly's wife Lis to the prayer list. She is in the hospital with renal failure. Thanks!


OOHH, so sad. I am sure my bud Hossfly is beside himself. What a sweet guy he is. May they each be healed and soon.


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 23, 2014)

Mertex said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


I so agree on the ice cream preference. Sometimes I will go with sherbert, just to avoid the fat from ice cream. It does have almost too much sugar in it, for me, but I do like it. Pineapple sherbert or rainbow.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 23, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I was not aware Sherry was a boob fan.  Hope your back is relaxed and feeling better 007.  We had scattered rain today, which meant that I was misted or sprinkled on about five times today.  Got a confirmation on a Terrain sale this afternoon and picked up a landscape customer too.  Saturday was really nice as my oldest, her husband and Miss Harper joined my dad and I at a college football game.  It rained towards the end of the game.  We went to Johnny T's for an early dinner and Harper had a great time licking butter off a roll, using her spoon to have French onion soup and dipping one of my sweet potato fries into a whipped cream like sauce.  Then there was making grandpa pick up crayons off the floor many, many times.  Apparently very entertaining and humorous.
> ...


 
Sherry was just talking to one of her boobs (me).


----------



## mdk (Sep 23, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



I can only have a little bit of either. I am wild for some sherbert and ice cream but my diabetes prohibits me from being a piggy face.  Lame.


----------



## 007 (Sep 23, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


You really want to avoid Haagen Dazs ice cream then, because that stuff is loaded with fat. But then that's why it tastes so good... 

I agree on the sherbert, (alt. sp. sherbet).


----------



## peach174 (Sep 23, 2014)

Morning Everybody!

It is really nice here. A Cool 69 and sunny again.
We are very thankful for all the rain but it's good to see the sun again.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 23, 2014)

76 degrees under a brilliant blue sky. Gotta take Mrs. S to the doctors for a check up, then off to the bar.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Sep 23, 2014)

Well, everything is back to normal...  Vacation is over.  Will be getting the RV winterized on Thursday afternoon.  Then will take it to the truck wash for a good washing.  You wouldn't believe how many bugs got on it during our trip.  Then it will be covered for the winter after it is parked somewhere out of the way in the yard.  It being Tuesday, Mrs. BBD is down at the church quilting with all the ladies and will be there until 5:00 pm.  Taco is outside laying in the sun.  House cats are all splayed out like they are in a coma.  It's nice and quiet here.  I wish it would hurry up and be lunch time so I can eat some lunch and then take a nap in the recliner.  That's my plan for today.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 23, 2014)

Okay, I'm outta bed........  That's the best I can say right now.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 23, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, I'm outta bed........  That's the best I can say right now.......



You and me both.  Being in the same time zone I can relate.  I've been up just under an hour but needed that extra sleep.  But after a cup of coffee--about to have my second--things are improving.  Good morning all.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 23, 2014)

[





Bloodrock44 said:


> @Foxfyre Please add Hossfly's wife Lis to the prayer list. She is in the hospital with renal failure. Thanks!



Oh wow. You've got it.  @Hossfly many positive and supportive vibes headed to you and Liz


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 23, 2014)

Oh, and before I forget it, a warm Coffee Shop welcome to @SmarterThanThe Average Bear who joined us for the first time yesterday evening.  Welcome, welcome and we hope you're enjoying USMB and will find, as many of us have, the Coffee Shop to be a welcome refuge from the sometimes contentiousness out there.

Your first timers complimentary beverage:


----------



## Mertex (Sep 23, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Hope everyone is having a great day, already.  It's a beautiful morning here in Texas.......maybe I'll get some things done.......
> ...




Ahhh, you live in beautiful Washington, state, don't you.....I wish I had that rain, all my magazines show beautiful gardens and they are all usually in Wash or Oregon, we're having very cool weather today, very comfortable.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 23, 2014)

mdk said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I love Gelato.....unfortunately there aren't that many places that carry it.

What s the Difference Between Gelato and Ice Cream


----------



## Mertex (Sep 23, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Oh, and before I forget it, a warm Coffee Shop welcome to @SmarterThanThe Average Bear who joined us for the first time yesterday evening.  Welcome, welcome and we hope you're enjoying USMB and will find, as many of us have, the Coffee Shop to be a welcome refuge from the sometimes contentiousness out there.
> 
> Your first timers complimentary beverage:



Dang foxy, that cup looks like it is made of chocolate and can be eaten at the same you are drinking your coffee!  I want some..........


----------



## Mertex (Sep 23, 2014)

007 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



It's okay to splurge every now and then and have something you really like.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 23, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and before I forget it, a warm Coffee Shop welcome to @SmarterThanThe Average Bear who joined us for the first time yesterday evening.  Welcome, welcome and we hope you're enjoying USMB and will find, as many of us have, the Coffee Shop to be a welcome refuge from the sometimes contentiousness out there.
> ...



Does make your mouth water and you impulsively want to catch that before it spills.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 23, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I'm outta bed........  That's the best I can say right now.......
> ...


I had 9 hours of sleep yesterday and 8 hours last night.  My body doesn't know what to do with it as I usually get an average of 6 1/2 hours.


----------



## mdk (Sep 23, 2014)

Mertex said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



There is a bakery near my house that sells the most amazing gelato. Every now and again I treat myself to their vanilla gelato. Heavenly is a word I would use to describe it.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Sep 23, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Oh, and before I forget it, a warm Coffee Shop welcome to @SmarterThanThe Average Bear who joined us for the first time yesterday evening.  Welcome, welcome and we hope you're enjoying USMB and will find, as many of us have, the Coffee Shop to be a welcome refuge from the sometimes contentiousness out there.
> 
> Your first timers complimentary beverage:




Is that a chocolate cup? LOL YUM and thank you for the welcome


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 23, 2014)

Mertex said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



I agree.  You don't want to eat ribeye steaks every day because that wouldn't be good for you.  But every now and then, I see enjoying a great steak with all the fat, salt, sauce, sides, and calories as one of life's guilty pleasures and, with restraint, no harm, no foul.

Same with enjoying ice cream.  We don't indulge all that often, but when we do we go for the full flavor, full enjoyment, full pleasure.

A fat, sugar and salt laden diet as our normal fare is not good for any of us.  But neither is a fat free, salt free diet of twigs and leaves over the long haul.

Moderation in all things and enjoy life.  Hard to go wrong with that philosophy I say.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Sep 23, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




I slept in this morning, all the way to 0600


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Sep 23, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...




I'm going to grill a 2" thick ribeye tonight and top it with blue cheese  , as a side we will have baked potato covered with butter, sour cream, bacon, green onions , and cheddar cheese. As well as grilled asparagus and some nice artisan bread.

Then I'll be up at 0530 tomorrow getting ready for a 6 mile run.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 23, 2014)

The wife loves the all natural (no sugar) peanut butter, of course it always needs to be remixed when it's first opened.  Used to do it by hand till I figured out I can use an electric mixer with only one mixing blade in it......  Makes life so much easier........


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Sep 23, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> The wife loves the all natural (no sugar) peanut butter, of course it always needs to be remixed when it's first opened.  Used to do it by hand till I figured out I can use an electric mixer with only one mixing blade in it......  Makes life so much easier........



Barney Butter 

You will never buy peanut butter again


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 23, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The wife loves the all natural (no sugar) peanut butter, of course it always needs to be remixed when it's first opened.  Used to do it by hand till I figured out I can use an electric mixer with only one mixing blade in it......  Makes life so much easier........
> ...


The wife's not a big almond fan.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 23, 2014)

I have an eye Doctor appt. this Friday and hubby drives me there because I can't see anything for the rest of day due to those 3 eye drops they give me. They are not the regular drops that most get for eye appointments.
We are also taking in our desktop pc's for their 6 month maintenance and cleaning so I won't be here on the board at all on Friday. I am happy that I now  have a lap top, so no computer withdrawals.
I hate those eye drops because I can't see to read or watch TV or do much of anything until after about 8 hours.
Good news I can't see well enough to cook so we will be getting something to take home for dinner.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 23, 2014)

mdk said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



There is a  big theater complex in San Antonio, with IMAX, called the Palladium.....it's kind of far from where we live, but once in a while we decide to see a 3-D movie on the IMax screen and they have a Gelato store in the theater.....that's about the only time I get some.  They have about 20 flavors, it seems, and they all look so delicious.  Somehow I seem to always end up getting the same one, though.....


----------



## Mertex (Sep 23, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Damn, now you made me want one too.........argh.........


----------



## mdk (Sep 23, 2014)

Mertex said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I know what you mean. Every time I tell myself I am going to get something different and I almost always get the same flavor. If they stopped making it so delicious I would try more flavors.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Sep 23, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




What? Almonds are delicious, and wonderfully heart healthy.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 23, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



I love everything Almond.....even that milk Almond Breeze....and the ones in the Muuler yogurt....they are so good.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 23, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



I don't like almonds either.
I love pecans and walnuts.
We have quite a few pecan farms out here where we live and we can get them very fresh. They are so very, very good when they are that fresh.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 23, 2014)

peach174 said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




I guess I like all kinds of nuts.  Texas grows a lot of pecans....and they are so good in chocolate, in caramel and pecan pie....to die for.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 23, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


So?  If someone doesn't like something it doesn't matter how good it is for them. 
Liver is supposed to be really healthy...... neither one of us like liver all that much.  I'm not a big spinach fan but spinach is very healthy, it's a simple matter of taste.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Sep 23, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



OH I agree, I just find it odd that someone would like peanut butter but not almond butter. I'm not trying to offend or anything, it just seems odd to me.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 23, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




What's not to like about liver?  Or oysters, or spinach?  I love eggplant, too, and my husband doesn't like any of the things I mentioned..... So, I have to wait until we eat out to order them, because I surely can't go to all that trouble to just fix one plate!  Eggplant parmigiana, to die for.  Fried oysters.....wonderful, liver with caramelized onions, yummmm.  Spinach, raw or cooked or in quiche.....very very good.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 23, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...




Is Barney's all almond butter?  I thought they made peanut butter too?  I must have misread the ad.


----------



## R.D. (Sep 23, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I love everything Almond.....even that milk Almond Breeze....and the ones in the Muuler yogurt....they are so good.


me too...


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Sep 23, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...




I don't like liver, but then again I've eaten raw snake so if someone said "liver is what is for dinner" I'd manage.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Sep 23, 2014)

Mertex said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I don't know to be honest, I only buy their almond butter


----------



## R.D. (Sep 23, 2014)

Fries oysters are one of my guilty pleasures....so so good.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 23, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > I love everything Almond.....even that milk Almond Breeze....and the ones in the Muuler yogurt....they are so good.
> ...



I love coconut, too.  There's very few things I don't like.........but, I can't even think of one single thing.  I'm sure there's got to be something.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 23, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



I checked their ad, and I guess I just assumed it was peanut butter....I only see "almond" now....I've never tried it, I'm going to have to give it a try.


----------



## R.D. (Sep 23, 2014)

Mertex said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Same here with the exception of raw tomatoes,  but a good beefsteak will not go to waste     I am allergic to bananas, other than that I'm 
game for everything.   

Definite foodie here


----------



## Mertex (Sep 23, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Liver has a very unique flavor.  You'll either like it or hate it.  I tried it on my son when he was about 18 months....and my husband started to say something negative about me doing it, so I told him to hush as it looked like my son was chewing it and enjoying it.....then he suddenly made a disgusted face and blew it out across the room....he doesn't like it to this day, either.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Sep 23, 2014)

Mertex said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




 I ESPECIALLY don't understand how people can eat fried chicken livers and gizzards GROSS


----------



## Mertex (Sep 23, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Fries oysters are one of my guilty pleasures....so so good.



I've also had them broiled with spinach/butter.....Rockfeller.....but I've never tried them raw....not sure I would like them raw, hmmm, I guess there is the one thing...


----------



## Mertex (Sep 23, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



Oh, okay.....I don't like those either....I had forgotten about those.  So, raw oysters, and chicken livers and gizzards....three things I definitely don't like.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Sep 23, 2014)

Mertex said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Try raw snake . Seriously


----------



## R.D. (Sep 23, 2014)

Mertex said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


I win...I like them all


----------



## Mertex (Sep 23, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



Ewww....I've had fried rattle snake, it didn't taste bad, but my repulsiveness was kicking in and I could have gagged on it if I kept eating it.  I could never survive on Survivor, especially when they have to eat gross things like beetles or pig intestines...I just couldn't do it.  I saw an add where some food experts are using crickets in bakery products....supposedly they are loaded with protein and other good stuff.  I guess if I can't see the whole thing I could eat a piece of cake with them in it, but to stick one in my mouth and chew it....arghhhhhhhhh....


----------



## Mertex (Sep 23, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



You should go on Survivor.....you'd probably win their awful challenge.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 23, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


I said "not really like all that much", not "not like at all".  We will eat all those things I mentioned on occasion we just don't go out of our way to find buy them at the store or make them on a regular basis.  
As for liver I found one way I do like it and that is in Dirty Rice.  

Dirty Rice Recipe Paula Deen Food Network


----------



## Mertex (Sep 23, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Hmmm, I might could eat chicken livers if they were in dirty rice, but alone, nope!


----------



## Mertex (Sep 23, 2014)

There is a company in San Francisco that adds crickets to all its baked goods.Yummy.

Men’s Health is reporting that a company is grinding up crickets and processing them in the flour. Yes, that flour is being used in baked goods. Yep. That cookie has some crickets in it! Yum. Some of you are gagging right now. That is totally understandable. Insects are not the most tantalizing food item. Many (or all) of you may think crickets are not food at all.

Are There Crickets In Your Baked Goods KYMX Mix 96


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 23, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



I'm with you.  My mom made the world's best liver and onions - to die for if you do like liver and onions.  Fried or chopped into a dressing or casserole is about the only way I love oysters - can't bring myself to like the raw ones though--I protest against food you don't have to swallow to eat.  We eat a LOT of Spinach in a lot of different ways.  Eggplant not so much but mostly because I just don't think about it.  Might have to think about it more.  Don't know if Hombre would eat it or not.  He will eat fried oysters and spinach but won't touch liver and doesn't like fried onions that much.

For many in my family, properly prepared breaded and fried chicken gizzards and liver are a delicacy along with fried okra--don't care for boiled okra at all--hush puppies, and most veggies from the garden.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Sep 23, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...





My favorite fried rice recipe
BBQ Pork Fried Rice Recipe Guy Fieri Food Network


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Sep 23, 2014)

MMM our ribeye was delicious.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 23, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> MMM our ribeye was delicious.



I'm just about to get ours on the grill.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Sep 23, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > MMM our ribeye was delicious.
> ...



I cooked ours in cast iron. over salt, If you haven't tried it. I HIGHLY recommend.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 23, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



I've heard of that.  I'm using a cast iron skillet for the grill but the steaks themselves are pretty thin and will require a quick sear and they'll be done.  So it will be a quick and trouble free procedure.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Sep 23, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Oh, mine were 2" thick. And I also used the CI on the grille. Use coarse white sea salt. It is exemplary


----------



## Sherry (Sep 23, 2014)

@Gracie

I found your bedroom.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 23, 2014)

Sherry said:


> @Gracie
> 
> I found your bedroom.


HA HA! Yes..that is mine! lol. thank you!


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 23, 2014)

Mertex said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Fries oysters are one of my guilty pleasures....so so good.
> ...


I can't get past the way raw oysters feel in my mouth. They feel like I should be spitting that out. Now Oysters Rockefeller, broiled oysters, smoked oysters, fried oysters, oyster bisque, I'm all good with that.
There's an oyster festival here in the late fall. You buy tickets and a ticket will get you an oyster any way you want it. With 50 or 60 different recipes, if you leave hungry, you're doing something wrong.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Sep 23, 2014)

Foxy mentioned she liked fried oysters in an above post.  I like oysters any way you can get them.  I had a dozen raw oysters while on vacation.  They were yummy!!!

Oh, just in case anybody is interested, I had a grilled cheese sandwich for supper.  It was yummy too!


----------



## Sherry (Sep 23, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Foxy mentioned she liked fried oysters in an above post.  I like oysters any way you can get them.  I had a dozen raw oysters while on vacation.  They were yummy!!!
> 
> Oh, just in case anybody is interested, I had a grilled cheese sandwich for supper.  It was yummy too!



Did you dip it in ketchup...or should I say catsup??


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 23, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



Turkey liver and gizzards were always the kitties' Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 23, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Try raw snake . Seriously



I'm not sure you've been made aware, but eating some of our posters is considered poor form.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 23, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Foxy mentioned she liked fried oysters in an above post.  I like oysters any way you can get them.  I had a dozen raw oysters while on vacation.  They were yummy!!!
> ...





What?  You are out of ranch dressing?


----------



## Sherry (Sep 23, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



That is absolutely vile.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 23, 2014)

Okay, how about a mayo, taco sauce, horse radish and cayenne pepper dip?


----------



## 007 (Sep 23, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Foxy mentioned she liked fried oysters in an above post.  I like oysters any way you can get them.  I had a dozen raw oysters while on vacation.  They were yummy!!!
> 
> Oh, just in case anybody is interested, I had a grilled cheese sandwich for supper.  It was yummy too!


Always used to go to this little crab shack in Tampa for steamed oysters on the half shell, and then put them on a saltine cracker with cocktail sauce... oh yeah... now that's some good stuff right there... something about those Tampa girls, my Tampa girlfriend told me they were an aphrodisiac... I think they might have been... 

I've got my trail camera out, BBD. Haven't gotten anything yet wandering my little back forty. I'll leave it out there for a month or so and then go check it.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 23, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...





So what do you do?  Cover the bottom of the skillet with sea salt and then cook them over it?  I've never heard of that method.....


----------



## Mertex (Sep 23, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



St Mary's University in San Antonio has an Oyster Fest right around the same time as Fiesta....and they also have them any way you want them.  I would love to go, but Mr. Mertex doesn't like oysters, so he doesn't see any real reason to go.....


----------



## Mertex (Sep 23, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Okay, how about a mayo, taco sauce, horse radish and cayenne pepper dip?




Ewwww.....that's all I've got to say..........


----------



## Noomi (Sep 23, 2014)

Afternoon everyone. I've enjoyed a marvellous sleep in today, which my body needed. Back to work tomorrow, only a three hour shift to get me started so that is something I am happy about.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Sep 23, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Moderation in all things and enjoy life.  Hard to go wrong with that philosophy I say.



Take big bites! Moderation is for monks.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Sep 23, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Fries oysters are one of my guilty pleasures....so so good.



Fried oyster poboy on good french bread ... yummm


----------



## Noomi (Sep 23, 2014)

Speaking of oysters makes me think of the gunk I am coughing up. 

Sorry for that vision. LOL.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Sep 23, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...





Mertex said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



Chicken liver and gizzards are good chopped very fine in a moist cornbread dressing, the kind you slice like cake, not the crumbly stovetop kind.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 23, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi and Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel,
007's Mom,
Pogo's aunt,
Derideo_te for comfort and healing,
Sarah G for comfort and healing,
Mrs. Ollie for a successful and problem free procedure,
Mrs. Hossfly Liz, and Hossfly
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, and Becki.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 23, 2014)

Sleep well Mama Fox!


----------



## Mertex (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Noomi (Sep 24, 2014)

Evening all. Wondering how I am going to sleep tonight seeing I only got out of bed less than eight hours ago lol.


----------



## 007 (Sep 24, 2014)

One step closer to being done with the front end upgrades on the big red GMC. Pressing in the new polyurethane bushings in the newly sand blasted and painted upper control arm...


----------



## mdk (Sep 24, 2014)

Morning guys and dolls! Hope the day finds you all well! It's nice and chilly here, such wonderful running weather. I feel a nice long run in my future.


----------



## mdk (Sep 24, 2014)

Sherry said:


> @Gracie
> 
> I found your bedroom.



How chic! I have a rather large reading nook and I am thinking about this style.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 24, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


 
Mr. Mertex?  This post is for you sir.  Mertex would like to attend Oyster Fest  and that my new friend, is reason enough.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 24, 2014)

Mertex said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, how about a mayo, taco sauce, horse radish and cayenne pepper dip?
> ...


 
Well, if you like Bloomin' Onion sauce you'll like this.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 24, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




Mr Mertex won't read your message because he doesn't participate in Forum membership......he just barely tolerates FB.  I appreciate your assistance, but believe me, I've tried every trick available to women, and he won't budge.  He did try eating an oyster once, just to pacify my insisting that he probably would like them if he at least tried them, and that just makes his adamance easier for him....

Thanks.....


----------



## Mertex (Sep 24, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I do like Bloomin Onion sauce.....on Chili's onion blossoms......


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 24, 2014)

007 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Exactly.  

I haven't bought ice cream or sherbert in a year, or two, probably, but when I gave ice cream up I switched to sherbert first. I won't keep either one but about 4 times a year I indulge a guilty pleasure from a great ice cream store. Double scoop in a waffle cone. I drive a few yards to a pull-off on the narrow twisting highway, and devour that rich ice cream while watching the gulls flying around as the ocean pounds the volcanic beach area.  Heaven on earth...


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 24, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Morning Everybody!
> 
> It is really nice here. A Cool 69 and sunny again.
> We are very thankful for all the rain but it's good to see the sun again.



 I'm telling you peach, your finds are consistently among the best of the best, pictures I see here. Thank YOU for the grins!


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 24, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Well, everything is back to normal...  Vacation is over.  Will be getting the RV winterized on Thursday afternoon.  Then will take it to the truck wash for a good washing.  You wouldn't believe how many bugs got on it during our trip.  Then it will be covered for the winter after it is parked somewhere out of the way in the yard.  It being Tuesday, Mrs. BBD is down at the church quilting with all the ladies and will be there until 5:00 pm.  Taco is outside laying in the sun.  House cats are all splayed out like they are in a coma.  It's nice and quiet here.  I wish it would hurry up and be lunch time so I can eat some lunch and then take a nap in the recliner.  That's my plan for today.


 Are you enjoying the RV experience, BBD? Do you consider the gain, worth the effort or is it too soon to tell?  

Hugs, to Taco. I missed seeing his name here.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 24, 2014)

I ate a raw oyster once........  Like swallowing a humongous wad of snot, almost blew my groceries........


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 24, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Our Oyster Fest has beer. Maybe that would entice him?


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 24, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> I ate a raw oyster once........  Like swallowing a humongous wad of snot, almost blew my groceries........


Exactly what I feel and alluded to earlier. Oddly, I LOVE raw clams. They are firmer and less slippery.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 24, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Morning Everybody!
> ...



Thank you very much AquaAthena for a really nice compliment.
I think that starting anyone's day out with a smile, grin or laugh always makes the rest of the day happier, no matter what the ups or downs might be.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 24, 2014)

Good Morning and happy hump day everyone!!!!!!!

I laughed over this one for about 2 minutes non stop. It's a good thing I had not taken a sip of my coffee or it would have been all over the place.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 24, 2014)

peach174 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...





peach174 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Poppycock!!









Oh, we're supposed to be nice and cheerful today??!!  









Why do I never get the memo.........


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 24, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Well, everything is back to normal...  Vacation is over.  Will be getting the RV winterized on Thursday afternoon.  Then will take it to the truck wash for a good washing.  You wouldn't believe how many bugs got on it during our trip.  Then it will be covered for the winter after it is parked somewhere out of the way in the yard.  It being Tuesday, Mrs. BBD is down at the church quilting with all the ladies and will be there until 5:00 pm.  Taco is outside laying in the sun.  House cats are all splayed out like they are in a coma.  It's nice and quiet here.  I wish it would hurry up and be lunch time so I can eat some lunch and then take a nap in the recliner.  That's my plan for today.
> ...


I have a 23 foot toy hauler with a 5 foot rear pull-out. With the motorcycle on board, it tips the scales at 7,700 pounds. Now, I'm pulling it with a F-150 with a V-6 tricked out with a computer upgrade, but hills can be a problem.
Actual driving, while more stressful, isn't too bad. At times, I even forget it's back there. Parking at eateries along the way can be problematic, especially when some idiot blocks you in.
Then there are the RV parks that have tiny sites where you have to jack knife the rig to get it parked, but if you practice or are experienced with trailers, you'd be surprised where you can put your rolling hotel.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 24, 2014)

70 with a big bright sun and a few fluffy clouds and a nice breeze at 10:48 CDT here in Foley. I slept like a log last night for the first time in like forever. The only problem I see right now is an empty coffee mug. Hmmm I see momma has gotten out the Halloween mugs. Nice. Well, now for that 40 foot walk to the coffee pot for some fresh ground Costa Rican Terrazu.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 24, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I ate a raw oyster once........  Like swallowing a humongous wad of snot, almost blew my groceries........
> ...


Food is supposed to be cooked..... unless it's fruit and certain vegetables, then it's optional........  The only way I like oysters or clams is in Oysters Rockefeller and Clams Casino.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 24, 2014)

Clams is good stuff. I used to dig my own. I could get a half bushel in about an hour. I would be out in chest deep water in Long Island Sound about twice a week from March to late December. I had a wet suit for really cold water.
The law was that clams (cherry stones) that fit through a 1 1/2" ring had to be released, but I carried a clam knife on my hip and released many of the small ones right down my throat.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 24, 2014)

Mertex said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


 


Mertex said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


 
I am begining to understand Mr. Mertex's challenges with food establishements and your needs.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Sep 24, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Have you tried Oysters Bienville? It is a South Louisiana thing, but often available in most of the Gulf South. Better than Rockefeller. 

Oysters Bienville Recipe Emeril Lagasse Food Network

A great table appetizer is a dozen mixed oysters (Rockefeller,  Bienville and Casino). At Arnaud's, Oysters Katheryn and Oysters Arnaud are good, too.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 24, 2014)

Hope you all are well and enjoying a good Hump Day.

Tonight starts Rosh Hashonah, so I'll be back on in a couple of days.

L shana Tova Tikatevu 5775 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

Y'all have fun, now!


----------



## peach174 (Sep 24, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Hope you all are well and enjoying a good Hump Day.
> 
> Tonight starts Rosh Hashonah, so I'll be back on in a couple of days.
> 
> ...



You have a great Rosh Hashanah!!!!!!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 24, 2014)

Tresha91203 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


I haven't had oysters or clams anything in over 15 years and not really looking to have them anytime soon especially considering the typical "oyster" here in the mountains are the Rocky Mountain kind........


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 24, 2014)

Good morning--we still have 15 minutes left of morning here--everybody.  A little slow getting around today but all is well.  Can you believe it is Wednesday again already?

_Leshanah tovah tikateiv veteichateim,” “May you be inscribed and sealed for a good year.” to our Jewish friends as Rosh Hashanah ushers in their most sacred time of year.





_


----------



## Big Black Dog (Sep 24, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Well, everything is back to normal...  Vacation is over.  Will be getting the RV winterized on Thursday afternoon.  Then will take it to the truck wash for a good washing.  You wouldn't believe how many bugs got on it during our trip.  Then it will be covered for the winter after it is parked somewhere out of the way in the yard.  It being Tuesday, Mrs. BBD is down at the church quilting with all the ladies and will be there until 5:00 pm.  Taco is outside laying in the sun.  House cats are all splayed out like they are in a coma.  It's nice and quiet here.  I wish it would hurry up and be lunch time so I can eat some lunch and then take a nap in the recliner.  That's my plan for today.
> ...



We've had the RV out for two trips and we enjoyed them both.  For years when we were field trialing beagles we had a pop up camper we used on those weekends and we had a 30 foot travel trailer once for a while so camping is not a new experience for us.  The RV experience is though but it's very similar to the other times we had a pop up or the other trailer.  I find it much easier to use in terms of setting up and the nice thing is you can pull over just about anywhere and get a quick nap or eat some of your own food.  Very little effort involved in setting it up.  Plug in the electric, hook up a water hose and hook up the sewage line and you're all set.  It's worked out fine so far.  The only thing that ticks me off is because it has duel rear wheels tolls are higher when you hit the toll booths.  On our trip to New England we spent nearly $200.00 in tolls and I think that's just awful.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Sep 24, 2014)

You folks still talking about oysters?  I love 'em any way I can get them.  Good stuff.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 24, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> I ate a raw oyster once........  Like swallowing a humongous wad of snot, almost blew my groceries........



That's pretty much how I reacted too.  And what do you mean swallow?  I not only disliked the residual taste in my mouth but I have a personal objection to food that you don't have to swallow to eat.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 24, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> You folks still talking about oysters?  I love 'em any way I can get them.  Good stuff.



I hear you.  My son and daughter both love raw oysters--daughter is a great sushi fan--but I just can't get with the program.  Happily that is one adversion Hombre and I share so it isn't an issue for us.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 24, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



So does this one.....lots of beer....but, he doesn't like crowds and it's mostly college age kids that attend......it'd be like pulling teeth.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 24, 2014)

Tresha91203 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Ymmmm, I saw the recipe ingredients and they sound heavenly.  I'll have to try them next time I visit the coast.


----------



## R.D. (Sep 24, 2014)

Husbands are a hoot.  I got a  compliment this afternoon (yeah, I'm vain) and my guy shoots back "How can a blind guy be a cashier?"


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 24, 2014)

Last night I was sorting through my linen closet, dragging out comforters and blankets for the coming cold nights.  What did my little eye spy?  Why the 48 star flag my uncles and aunts flew over the family homestead on VE Day back in 1945!

A bit thread worn but not at all faded, the old cotton flag measures an impressive four by six feet!  There is a little paper tag attached with a message written by my late Uncle Alex.  The tag reads "Flown on St. George Street, August 1945".

I remember in 2001 after Uncle Alex passed away (age 97) when I became the custodian of the family war flag.  Coincidentally, I saw an Antiques Roadshow where the appraisers explained that relics like this should be rolled up in a cotton bed sheet and tucked away from any damaging light source.  That's just what I did.  I put it on the top shelf of the linen closet and forgot all about it.

My family was a typical wartime family.  Two of the four sons enlisted, the other two were either too old or married with children.  The two who went to war were my Uncle Robert (the youngest son) and my Uncle Ducky, who was a police officer here in town when he enlisted in the Navy.

Ducky spent the war in Hawaii breaking up bar fights as a CPO in the Shore Patrol.  Robert enlisted in the Army Air Corps but never saw any action.  He did fly supply missions to Berlin during the Berlin Airlift.

The end of the war the brothers came home and Great Granddad hoisted the flag in celebration.  Other families on the block had made bigger sacrifices, losing sons and fathers to combat.  But what a relief that August afternoon must have been!  I'm glad I have a memento of an occasion that happened years before I was born.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 24, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Okay, how about a mayo, taco sauce, horse radish and cayenne pepper dip?



That sounds delicious, but not on grilled cheese...do you have a recipe??


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 24, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Husbands are a hoot.  I got a  compliment this afternoon (yeah, I'm vain) and my guy shoots back "How can a blind guy be a cashier?"


 
Your large green eyes are lovely...


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 24, 2014)

Sherry said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, how about a mayo, taco sauce, horse radish and cayenne pepper dip?
> ...


 
No I just mix to taste, sorry.  Roughly 2/3rds cup of mayo, 1/8th cup of taco sauce, 1/8th cup horseradish sauce and three or four of good shakes of cayenne pepper.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 24, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...




Ok, I give up....what is taco sauce?


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 24, 2014)

Mertex said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


 
I'm sort of in the Rachel Ray school of cooking.  If you can buy it at the grocery store and save time, it is all good.  The sauce you put on tacos?  Hey go to a Taco Bell and nab a bunch of those little packets.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 24, 2014)

Mertex said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 24, 2014)

I am fond of the sayings on Taco Bell taco sauce packets.  Witicisms like "Your my main squeeze" or "Help, it is dark in here let me out!"


----------



## Sherry (Sep 24, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> I am fond of the sayings on Taco Bell taco sauce packets.  Witicisms like "Your my main squeeze" or "Help, it is dark in here let me out!"



Yeah, well it's even darker in your intestines.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 24, 2014)

Sherry said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I am fond of the sayings on Taco Bell taco sauce packets.  Witicisms like "Your my main squeeze" or "Help, it is dark in here let me out!"
> ...


 
Yeah, well no rush, but when were you thinking about moving?


----------



## Sherry (Sep 24, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



You're bad.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 24, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Okay...the salsa sauce they provide at Taco Bell.....got it.  I kinda like it, it's good in its own way.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 24, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Dang....I live in South Texas, where they have the best Mexican food, and this is the first time that I've ever heard of Taco Sauce......  And Old El Paso even has it bottled!  Wow.  I'm going to have to see if the base commissary carries it....I usually buy Salsa.....a little chunkier, to spice up your tacos, but I've never heard it called Taco sauce.

I learn something new every day.............oy!


----------



## 007 (Sep 24, 2014)

I think I'm going to start an online internet petition, to outlaw ERECTILE DYSFUNCTION ADS!

How nauseating those ads are. Can you imagine seeing one of those ads on TV 30 years ago? I don't see why they think it's OK now. Who the hell wants to constantly be bombarded with TV ads for some drug to help limp sons a bitches get their old soldier to stand at attention? It's disgusting...


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 24, 2014)

007 said:


> I think I'm going to start an online internet petition, to outlaw ERECTILE DYSFUNCTION ADS!
> 
> How nauseating those ads are. Can you imagine seeing one of those ads on TV 30 years ago? I don't see why they think it's OK now. Who the hell wants to constantly be bombarded with TV ads for some drug to help limp sons a bitches get their old soldier to stand at attention? It's disgusting...


Just one of the advantages of having DVRs.....scrolling through commercials.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 24, 2014)

There's a difference between taco sauce and salsa, taco sauce is generally smooth and made with some different ingredients (spices) as is found in standard salsa, Old El Paso has been selling bottled taco sauce since at least 1960 but probably as far back as 1938 when the company was first founded.   The company "moved around" until finally settling in Texas in 1958, they were the first company to offer a complete line of Mexican food in 1960.


----------



## 007 (Sep 24, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'm going to start an online internet petition, to outlaw ERECTILE DYSFUNCTION ADS!
> ...


True, and I do have a DVR with my cable and use it, but only for specific programs I know I'll miss, or if I there's more than one thing on at a time that I want to watch.

But I wasn't kidding about the petition. I hate those ads. I think it's completely abhorrent to be discussing limp dicks on TV as if it was mom's apple pie.

Petition NO MORE ERECTILE DYSFUNCTION ADS


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 24, 2014)

007 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Yeah, I'd rather see them hawking their snake oil from the back of wagons while traveling from town to town......  
Obviously I could care less about companies advertising their product on TV as I generally don't pay attention to the vast majority of ads anyway.  Besides, unless their product is found to be harmful or that they're making false claims then the first amendment comes into play......  But then again this probably needs to be discussed elsewhere as I see it can get "divisive" based on the nature of the discussion.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 24, 2014)

I mute virtually all TV ads.  At this point they annoy the hell out of me.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 24, 2014)

Meh, you guys have gotten off easy for a long time...we've had to endure ads on feminine products for a long time. Ugh.


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 24, 2014)

007 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I always hate the way it shows the women in the ads as being so grateful that something *hard*ly romantic is coming their way, from a pill.   No thankx!


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 24, 2014)

007 said:


> I think I'm going to start an online internet petition, to outlaw ERECTILE DYSFUNCTION ADS!
> 
> How nauseating those ads are. Can you imagine seeing one of those ads on TV 30 years ago? I don't see why they think it's OK now. Who the hell wants to constantly be bombarded with TV ads for some drug to help limp sons a bitches get their old soldier to stand at attention? It's disgusting...


I love the tampon commercials...


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 24, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


Women have sex after 40? I find that to be a lie...unless your a 20 year old black man with a donkey sized appendage...


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 24, 2014)

I tend to laugh at and parody many of those type of commercials.


----------



## 007 (Sep 24, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


No kidding... "oh yes honey, you really turn me on.... what's that... am I really turned on or did I take a pill... well, does it matter?" ... what a crock...


----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 24, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...





I guess it gives you that not so fresh feeling..... 



Sorry....couldn't resist.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 24, 2014)

Statistically, someone on this thread, or their mate, might have a medical issue that would leave them the option of no longer being able to have that sort of intimacy without taking a pill. I would imagine that whether it's a younger man, or an older gentleman, it must be a frustrating experience. Especially if you're in a long term relationship, do you just give up on that part of it?? I would respect a man who would put his pride aside and be most concerned about the needs of his partner. For a lot of women, it might not matter, but I think it's a decision for each couple...and I'm sure many are super thankful for the advancements in medicine that allow them a choice to continue to express themselves in that way if they so desire.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 24, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Statistically, someone on this thread, or their mate, might have a medical issue that would leave them the option of no longer being able to have that sort of intimacy without taking a pill. I would imagine that whether it's a younger man, or an older gentleman, it must be a frustrating experience. Especially if you're in a long term relationship, do you just give up on that part of it?? I would respect a man who would put his pride aside and be most concerned about the needs of his partner. For a lot of women, it might not matter, but I think it's a decision for each couple...and I'm sure many are super thankful for the advancements in medicine that allow them a choice to continue to express themselves in that way if they so desire.




Well said.  Btw....I had brats for dinner.  Delicious.


----------



## 007 (Sep 24, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Statistically, someone on this thread, or their mate, might have a medical issue that would leave them the option of no longer being able to have that sort of intimacy without taking a pill. I would imagine that whether it's a younger man, or an older gentleman, it must be a frustrating experience. Especially if you're in a long term relationship, do you just give up on that part of it?? I would respect a man who would put his pride aside and be most concerned about the needs of his partner. For a lot of women, it might not matter, but I think it's a decision for each couple...and I'm sure many are super thankful for the advancements in medicine that allow them a choice to continue to express themselves in that way if they so desire.


All true... but does it have to be paraded around with cheesy actors in commercials on TV all day? That's all I'm sayin'.

It always makes me wonder what the parent has to tell their 6 year old daughter when she watches that and then asks, "what's erectile dysfunction?" I just think some things don't need to be publicized.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 24, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Statistically, someone on this thread, or their mate, might have a medical issue that would leave them the option of no longer being able to have that sort of intimacy without taking a pill. I would imagine that whether it's a younger man, or an older gentleman, it must be a frustrating experience. Especially if you're in a long term relationship, do you just give up on that part of it?? I would respect a man who would put his pride aside and be most concerned about the needs of his partner. For a lot of women, it might not matter, but I think it's a decision for each couple...and I'm sure many are super thankful for the advancements in medicine that allow them a choice to continue to express themselves in that way if they so desire.
> ...



I'm jealous.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 24, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Meh, you guys have gotten off easy for a long time...we've had to endure ads on feminine products for a long time. Ugh.



I just noticed a new line of "feminine" product commercials which are for "bladder leakage"... they look like Thong Depends.

Ick.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 24, 2014)

007 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Statistically, someone on this thread, or their mate, might have a medical issue that would leave them the option of no longer being able to have that sort of intimacy without taking a pill. I would imagine that whether it's a younger man, or an older gentleman, it must be a frustrating experience. Especially if you're in a long term relationship, do you just give up on that part of it?? I would respect a man who would put his pride aside and be most concerned about the needs of his partner. For a lot of women, it might not matter, but I think it's a decision for each couple...and I'm sure many are super thankful for the advancements in medicine that allow them a choice to continue to express themselves in that way if they so desire.
> ...




I agree with you....but think about all the crap women have had to endure on television for decades.  I don't think they like feminine hygiene ads anymore than we like boner pill ads.  It's all obnoxious.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 24, 2014)

007 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Statistically, someone on this thread, or their mate, might have a medical issue that would leave them the option of no longer being able to have that sort of intimacy without taking a pill. I would imagine that whether it's a younger man, or an older gentleman, it must be a frustrating experience. Especially if you're in a long term relationship, do you just give up on that part of it?? I would respect a man who would put his pride aside and be most concerned about the needs of his partner. For a lot of women, it might not matter, but I think it's a decision for each couple...and I'm sure many are super thankful for the advancements in medicine that allow them a choice to continue to express themselves in that way if they so desire.
> ...



I hear you...it's definitely a different world than the one we grew up in. ED is just one of many conversations that are sort of forced upon parents these days...I can only imagine what it will be like for my kids once they have children.


----------



## 007 (Sep 24, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Statistically, someone on this thread, or their mate, might have a medical issue that would leave them the option of no longer being able to have that sort of intimacy without taking a pill. I would imagine that whether it's a younger man, or an older gentleman, it must be a frustrating experience. Especially if you're in a long term relationship, do you just give up on that part of it?? I would respect a man who would put his pride aside and be most concerned about the needs of his partner. For a lot of women, it might not matter, but I think it's a decision for each couple...and I'm sure many are super thankful for the advancements in medicine that allow them a choice to continue to express themselves in that way if they so desire.
> ...


Those home made? Deli? Local meat shop? ...


----------



## 007 (Sep 24, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


And I agree... you ladies have had your intimate baggage drug out in tv ads for a long time too. I think it's too bad.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 24, 2014)

It was my first day back at work this morning and it went well, except both my hearing aid batteries went flat. As my sinuses are still majorly clogged (I assume this is the case because my hearing is terrible) I suffered through three hours of cranky people who couldn't make themselves understood.
Now I have new batteries and everything is okay but I am still waiting for the rest of my hearing to return.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 24, 2014)

007 said:


> I think I'm going to start an online internet petition, to outlaw ERECTILE DYSFUNCTION ADS!
> 
> How nauseating those ads are. Can you imagine seeing one of those ads on TV 30 years ago? I don't see why they think it's OK now. Who the hell wants to constantly be bombarded with TV ads for some drug to help limp sons a bitches get their old soldier to stand at attention? It's disgusting...



Tell me about it. We have tons, including one with a genie who is flogging some kind of mouth spray that makes you get a boner. 

And the men flogging it are all young dudes with six packs, not middle aged men.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 24, 2014)

007 said:


> And I agree... you ladies have had your intimate baggage drug out in tv ads for a long time too. I think it's too bad.



We had an ad here about sanitary napkins. Girl leaves the house with her parents, and her boyfriend plays with her pads and sticks them all over his body and pretends to be an airplane - until the girl and the parents walk in on him.
The thing about those ads is that they always seem to make the guy come across as stupid.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 24, 2014)

Noomi said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > And I agree... you ladies have had your intimate baggage drug out in tv ads for a long time too. I think it's too bad.
> ...




Probably because men are stupid for not having periods....I guess?


----------



## Tresha91203 (Sep 24, 2014)

FYI, don't ever ask for a napkin in a restaurant in Canada ... just sayin.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 24, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> There's a difference between taco sauce and salsa, taco sauce is generally smooth and made with some different ingredients (spices) as is found in standard salsa, Old El Paso has been selling bottled taco sauce since at least 1960 but probably as far back as 1938 when the company was first founded.   The company "moved around" until finally settling in Texas in 1958, they were the first company to offer a complete line of Mexican food in 1960.




I use a lot of their products....their taco shells, enchilada sauce, and other things....they're pretty good, but I had never heard of taco sauce, and I don't remember seeing it, either.  I asked my husband if he had, and he hadn't either.  We usually don't even use the packets that Taco Bell gives out, but I have tried the "mild" and think it tastes pretty good.  The Mexican restaurants in the area provide salsa and nacho chips as a standard thing while you are waiting for your food, but I've never seen any of them put out anything that looks like the taco sauce from Taco Bell.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 24, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Meh, you guys have gotten off easy for a long time...we've had to endure ads on feminine products for a long time. Ugh.
> ...




Thong depends?  That's weird.....


----------



## Mertex (Sep 24, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...




I wonder where these companies get all that money to advertise so many different medicines.  Some of those ads last a long time, it must cost them a pretty penny.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 25, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


My answer would be more beer and plan on driving home yourself.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 25, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Had those at our oyster fest. They ARE yummy.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 25, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi and Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel,
007's Mom,
Pogo's aunt,
Derideo_te for comfort and healing,
Sarah G for comfort and healing,
Mrs. Ollie for a successful and problem free procedure,
Mrs. Hossfly Liz, and Hossfly
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, and Becki.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 25, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



No, they are lucky, lol.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 25, 2014)

Dang!  I've been absent too long and there's too much to catch up on. So, I pop in on an ongoing discussion about ED commercials.   Yikes!
Hopefully y'all are well and happy as well as all dear too you. 
Fall is in full swing in Alaska.   It's a beautiful season.   This year it's mild and pleasant,  too.  Lots ofrain, though.   We're beginni to despair of the second cutting of hay.  I've managed to reduce my goat herd by half.  This will make getting through winter a bit easer, although it's sad to see so many of my animals gone.


----------



## 007 (Sep 25, 2014)

Well... damn it... I didn't win the Powerball again... somebody else won MY money... or something like that.

I came within ONE DIGIT last drawing of winning $100, which would have been the most I've ever won. I hit two numbers and the powerball, with one more number one digit off. But... I know... woulda, coulda, shoulda... one digit, ten digits, what does it matter when it isn't it?

I keep playing though. Can't complain about not winning if you don't play. I won $50 on a scratch off ticket the other day too. That helps.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 25, 2014)

Noomi said:


> It was my first day back at work this morning and it went well, except both my hearing aid batteries went flat. As my sinuses are still majorly clogged (I assume this is the case because my hearing is terrible) I suffered through three hours of cranky people who couldn't make themselves understood.
> Now I have new batteries and everything is okay but I am still waiting for the rest of my hearing to return.



That must irk to have to put up with cranky people.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 25, 2014)

Noomi said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > And I agree... you ladies have had your intimate baggage drug out in tv ads for a long time too. I think it's too bad.
> ...



A daughter says that many women enjoy men looking silly but not so much the ads that make them look silly.  She says ladies like being judgmental on guys, which is OK because we do the same to women.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 25, 2014)

Wet here in this part of Iowa.  Headed to Kansas City then back to Omaha then home on the weekend.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 25, 2014)

I'll be leaving in a little while to go to the dentist.  Today is the day of the crowning.....

I will finally have my two implants, plus another molar on top crowned....Yay!  So I will see y'all later, I'm going to go have my coffee now......


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 25, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> I mute virtually all TV ads.  At this point they annoy the hell out of me.


I've been doing that one for years. Mute has always been my favorite button. Since the DVR though, I seldom watch anything that isn't taped. News channel being the exception. I like to know what's going on sooner than later but confine my exposure to about two broadcasts.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 25, 2014)

Good morning all.  We've returned to summer temps - mid to upper 80's to even 90's in some places in the state yesterday - continued warm for the rest of this week until another cool down next week.  We thought the last cool down was the end of summer, but apparently not.  At least we haven't switched over the A/C to heat yet.

I'm not envying Mertex her day today but it will be good for the whole long procedure to be completed.  Every time I've had a seige of dental work, it was like getting let out of jail when it was finally complete.

I have a medical tax run with Aunt Betty in a couple of hours and am steeling myself for a trip to Wal-mart for some various staples that we need:  lotions, shampoos, etc. plus some new pillows--some of ours have given up the ghost.

Giving a wave to GW--I thought you were going to find new homes for all the goats in advance of your plans to relocate to the lower 48 for awhile?  Seems like a lot of folks are in transition right now.  My Uncle Ed's neice is thinking about pulling up stakes in Oregon and moving here--she has liked it here when she has come to visit and wants to be closer to family.  Daughter is transitioning from DC back to California.  Friend here pulling up stakes and moving to Florida to be with her kids.  And so forth   I don't think Hombre and I are going anywhere though.  Except to Wal-mart


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 25, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



   True dat, doh.


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 25, 2014)

007 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



It matters. There is a difference in feeling. One is too razor sharp.


----------



## 007 (Sep 25, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I will finally have my two implants


Aaaahh... aren't ya always supposed to get 'two' implants? ...


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 25, 2014)

Make sure you get plenty of antibiotics Mertex.  Mrs. Liberty ended up with an abcess after a crown.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 25, 2014)

Noomi said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


We have to live with you those 6 or 7 days every month. That ain't no picnic.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 25, 2014)

007 said:


> Well... damn it... I didn't win the Powerball again... somebody else won MY money... or something like that.
> 
> I came within ONE DIGIT last drawing of winning $100, which would have been the most I've ever won. I hit two numbers and the powerball, with one more number one digit off. But... I know... woulda, coulda, shoulda... one digit, ten digits, what does it matter when it isn't it?
> 
> I keep playing though. Can't complain about not winning if you don't play. I won $50 on a scratch off ticket the other day too. That helps.


I won $150 Monday at poker, but lost $30 last night. Still a profitable week.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 25, 2014)

Morning


----------



## 007 (Sep 25, 2014)

How many facebook users do we have here? Well, have you heard about this yet?

Facebook to charge 2.99 monthly fee starting November - Load the Game

Will you pay or no?


----------



## Tresha91203 (Sep 25, 2014)

007 said:


> Well... damn it... I didn't win the Powerball again... somebody else won MY money... or something like that.
> 
> I came within ONE DIGIT last drawing of winning $100, which would have been the most I've ever won. I hit two numbers and the powerball, with one more number one digit off. But... I know... woulda, coulda, shoulda... one digit, ten digits, what does it matter when it isn't it?
> 
> I keep playing though. Can't complain about not winning if you don't play. I won $50 on a scratch off ticket the other day too. That helps.



We had a pool at a plant I used to work in. We won 5K by getting all but one number. After taxes, we divied it up and each got around $75. It was a hoot, though.


----------



## Sarah G (Sep 25, 2014)

007 said:


> How many facebook users do we have here? Well, have you heard about this yet?
> 
> Facebook to charge 2.99 monthly fee starting November - Load the Game
> 
> Will you pay or no?


 I think we hear that kind of thing every 6 months or so.  It never really happens.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 25, 2014)

Not looking forward to my eye appointment tomorrow  
I don't like not seeing very well for the rest of the day.
They put 2 drops of numbing drops in each eye to measure my eye pressure.
Then I get one drop each of red and yellow dye for the pictures they take.
Then I get the dilation drops and I have to wear sun glasses inside and outside for the rest of the day.
YUK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

See ya all on Saturday morning.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 25, 2014)

Made the drive down to Roswell, NM this morning, got something to eat and went antiquing.  Tomorrow the wife wants to hit the UFO museum, I'm sure it'll be a lot of laughs.  Might head up to Fort Sumner midday before heading home, we'll see.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 25, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  We've returned to summer temps - mid to upper 80's to even 90's in some places in the state yesterday - continued warm for the rest of this week until another cool down next week.  We thought the last cool down was the end of summer, but apparently not.  At least we haven't switched over the A/C to heat yet.
> 
> I'm not envying Mertex her day today but it will be good for the whole long procedure to be completed.  Every time I've had a seige of dental work, it was like getting let out of jail when it was finally complete.
> 
> ...



Wave backatcha, Foxy!  I've sold all but eight of my does and I still have two bucks.  Guess I'll be breeding a few more kids for next summer's market.  I don't plan on leaving here until late summer, early fall next year.  I have a _lot _of loose ends to tie up before I head south.  Unfortunately, my partner still has nine goats that I am not permitted to get rid of, even though he's talking about getting a job on the Slope.  I'm moving South to spend time with my granddaughters and to help my daughter out when hubby goes on deployment.  Not that the daughter is incapable, but she's looking forward to the help and support.  For many others who are contemplating moving, the economy might be a big driving factor.  Another buddy of mine, who moved to FL a couple of years ago to be with his long, lost love, is packing his gear and coming back up here.  He couldn't find a suitable job down there.  He's cautioned me to think twice before I move, but I'm not too proud to become a WalMart greeter, if that's all I can find.  I'm much more optimistic than that, though.
How are you and Hombre holding up?  Those temps seem pretty brutal, IMHO.  I'll admit that one of my choices to live would be around Silver City or Elephant Butte, or the Lake Roberts area, if I had to choose.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 25, 2014)

Loads of excitement at work last night.  When I got there they had a big patch of the ramp cordoned off and lit up like Christmas, with all kinds of equipment lined up.  Turns out the President of Korea made a stop in our little burgh and had to be "secured".
Later, our team was parking an airplane (B747) and one of the youngsters decided to run along the leading edge of the wing, in front of two of those ginormous Hoover-LaMachines while they were still running.  He passed in front of them with perhaps 6-8 ft to spare.  I summoned him, rather vigorously, and loudly enough he heard me over those running engines.  As soon as he was within reach, I latched onto the front of his vest and shook him like a dog shakes a rat, got "in his face", and did my best encore performance of a really pissed 1SG.  I just hope I scared him as badly as he scared me.  I suggested he pay attention because I really did not want to get my teaspoon to scrap him up from the tarmac.  I don't know who's training these kids, but they should have _their_ asses kicked for failing to teach the kids basic survival.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 25, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > I mute virtually all TV ads.  At this point they annoy the hell out of me.
> ...



We mute most of them, but there have been some that we intentionally have watched.  I loved the AT & T commercials with the kids where they were asked to choose one thing from another.....



youtube AT T Commercials with kids What s better - Yahoo Search Results


----------



## Mertex (Sep 25, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Make sure you get plenty of antibiotics Mertex.  Mrs. Liberty ended up with an abcess after a crown.



This is the easiest part of the whole process.  I had my implant surgery back in April....that was the most difficult part.  Putting crowns on the implants was a bit of a trick...he had to keep screwing the teeth into the "sockets" until they are in good and tight, and that was putting undue pressure on my gums, and for a few seconds it was unbearable, but then the pain just seem to fade away.....by the time I left there was no pain whatsoever, and I'm glad that I can finally chew with that side again.

I'm sorry that Mrs Liberty had a bad experience with it, it can happen when you least expect it.  I think and am hoping I'm going to be fine.


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## blackhawk (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 26, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > How many facebook users do we have here? Well, have you heard about this yet?
> ...



Yeah it is a hoax that different numbnuts stir up periodically.  Here's the full skinny on it courtesy of Snopes--the original rumor back in 2012 with an update for 2014:
snopes.com Will Facebook Be Charging for Services


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 26, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi and Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel,
007's Mom,
Pogo's aunt,
Derideo_te for comfort and healing,
Sarah G for comfort and healing,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery.
Mrs. Hossfly Liz, and Hossfly
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, and Becki.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 26, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



Lol. I would have to agree. Its hard to live with myself then lol.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 26, 2014)

007 said:


> How many facebook users do we have here? Well, have you heard about this yet?
> 
> Facebook to charge 2.99 monthly fee starting November - Load the Game
> 
> Will you pay or no?



It does the rounds every few months or so. Don't worry, Facebook are not going to charge you anything.


----------



## 007 (Sep 26, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Well, there's very little I'd ever trust snopes.com to tell the truth about, but it does appear it's not true. I did hear it before, but I thought with suckerburg selling facebook on the open market, that now there's shareholders and a board of directors, and they all want profit, so, start charging people. But, again, looks like it's an ongoing hoax.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm been up for about an hour now, the motel bed was rather comfortable, or I was simply exhausted..... 
The wife is still sleeping and I think I'll go to the lobby and get some more coffee........


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 26, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > How many facebook users do we have here? Well, have you heard about this yet?
> ...


Good on me, I won't have the decision to make.


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 26, 2014)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Snopes is only reliable when they substantiate_ my _points.


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 26, 2014)

007 said:


> How many facebook users do we have here? Well, have you heard about this yet?
> 
> Facebook to charge 2.99 monthly fee starting November - Load the Game
> 
> Will you pay or no?


The only service I would pay nominally for, if mandated, would be YouTube. ( I need to delete that soon before they read it )


----------



## 007 (Sep 26, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


LOL... I hear that... but it slowly became apparent that snopes had a definite liberal slant, so they looked into who was behind it, and here it's just an old hippie couple in California. No big staff, no investigators, no nothing, just a couple old liberals deciding whether or not something is true based on their leftist agenda. I look at everything they say with a very large dose of skepticism.

How are you doing this fine day, ma' lady?


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 26, 2014)

007 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Hey baby.... 

Interesting info on Snopes. Really true???  Gads. Just think, so many get their news from the Web.

I haven't much time to spend here today. Nothing too new about that. How's the back pain?


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 26, 2014)

Foxfure said, "numbnuts" in the Coffee Shop?


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 26, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfure said, "numbnuts" in the Coffee Shop?


Last I heard, that isn't political????


----------



## Sherry (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 26, 2014)

Sherry said:


>


Apparently someone had some challenges this morning........


----------



## Sherry (Sep 26, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Not yet, but the day is young.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 26, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



LOL, ain't that the truth.   They actually do some pretty good research on stuff, but their bias does come through now and then when they seem to really strain at gnats to come to a particular conclusion.    But on something like the Facebook thing they are generally trustworthy because it isn't a political or cultural thing.


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 26, 2014)

I've got an old photograph of my sainted Great Grandmother on Pop's side.  She is standing in a corral, Stetson hat raised over her head and a bridle in her hand.  the bridle is attached to a stuffed horse which has been mounted to a pole and posed to look as if it is a living, bucking bronco.

Now, Great Grandmother was a lady who was wrapped a little too tight for American life.  She immigrated here from Dundee, Scotland in 1912 with my Grandfather (who was only five years old) and my Uncle Alex (who everybody called "Elec").  As matriarch of the family, Great Grandmother had the responsibility of raising four boys and two daughters in this strange new land.  She had to tamp down the enthusiasm her children felt for the liberty and freedom American society presented her children.  She saw this liberty as more than a little decadent, a threat to what she knew as family values.

But, back in 1940, before the War, before gas rationing, she took the family on a Grand Tour of the American west.  Pop, who was a precocious seven year old went along.  It was chiefly his memories of the trip that filtered down to me.  He remembered the posed cowgirl picture his Grandmother stood for.  He remembered the crappy roads and the lack of sanitary facilities along the journey.  He remembered all the scenic vistas, National Parks and roadside attractions the family visited.

When the whole clan drove to Yellowstone National Park, they were greeted at the gate by a large billboard featuring a scary animal with fangs, wild fur and paws the size of tennis rackets fitted with claws to rend the flesh from the bones of the inattentive.  Above the picture of the threatening Grizzly Bear was the word D-A-N-G-E-R-O-U-S!

Pop asked the Park Ranger at the gate "Are there many of those Dangeroos in the park?"

I put Great-grandmother's photo in a rustic looking frame.  It's now one of my most cherished possessions.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 26, 2014)

73 here in Foley this morning (10:48) and partly cloudy. Nice breeze out here on the deck. High today of 83 with rain forecast for tomorrow and Sunday.

Tomorrow night we will have The Highway 98 band at Doc's for a birthday party for my partner Max and out bartender "Little Bit"
Little Bit is a great bartender with a fantastic personality and attitude, but the poor thing must stand on a box to reach the cash register. She's 4'10" and 85 pounds.

So, it will be a busy day. Texas Hold'em starts at 2 PM and I should have 2 tournaments done by 6 or so. An hour to clean up and stow the tables and we can start setting up for the band.
They'll play 'til 1 AM and will be broken down and out the door by closing at 2.
Clean up will last 'til about 4 followed by breakfast at Waffle House. I should be in bed by 6:30 or 7 and back at the bar at 1PM.

I really wish some of my fellow Coffee Shop denizens lived closer. I'd love for y'all to stop by.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 26, 2014)

Well, folks, that was one of the nicest and most fullfilling New Year's (Rosh Hashonah) spiritual celebrations I ever had. I ended up at a Synagogue in Cologne and it was a very, very moving experience. Most Jews in the diaspora celebrate Rosh Hashonah over 2 days, so this is why I went offline on Wednesday evening shortly before Erev (the eve of) Rosh Hashonah and am back online now.

The eve of Yom Kippur is now in seven days...

Hope you all had a good time over the last two days. Best to you.

-Stat


----------



## 007 (Sep 26, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> 73 here in Foley this morning (10:48) and partly cloudy. Nice breeze out here on the deck. High today of 83 with rain forecast for tomorrow and Sunday.
> 
> Tomorrow night we will have The Highway 98 band at Doc's for a birthday party for my partner Max and out bartender "Little Bit"
> Little Bit is a great bartender with a fantastic personality and attitude, but the poor thing must stand on a box to reach the cash register. She's 4'10" and 85 pounds.
> ...


I could probably do some damage at one of those Sunday at 3PM Euchre tournaments. They used to have them here but for some reason not any more. Wish they did. More times than not I'd finish in the money.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 26, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Hope you all are well and enjoying a good Hump Day.
> ...



Hey, @peach174  - thanks for the kind wishes!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 26, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Statistically, someone on this thread, or their mate, might have a medical issue that would leave them the option of no longer being able to have that sort of intimacy without taking a pill. I would imagine that whether it's a younger man, or an older gentleman, it must be a frustrating experience. Especially if you're in a long term relationship, do you just give up on that part of it?? I would respect a man who would put his pride aside and be most concerned about the needs of his partner. For a lot of women, it might not matter, but I think it's a decision for each couple...and I'm sure many are super thankful for the advancements in medicine that allow them a choice to continue to express themselves in that way if they so desire.
> ...




Nice, slick segue!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 26, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Made the drive down to Roswell, NM this morning, got something to eat and went antiquing.  Tomorrow the wife wants to hit the UFO museum, I'm sure it'll be a lot of laughs.  Might head up to Fort Sumner midday before heading home, we'll see.



The museum at Ft. Sumner is worth seeing for those who are antique aficionados.  Not much else there unless you want to drive out to what they claim to be Billy the Kid's grave.

Hope you're watching for prong horn on that long loooooooooong stretch between Roswell and Vaughn--100 miles of absolutely nothing and yet I find it oddly fascinating.  It definitely gives one a different perspective on over population problems since there is almost no discernible population out there..


----------



## Mertex (Sep 26, 2014)

007 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



So, with that, I guess you're not believing Snopes that the "Facebook charging story" may not be a hoax but just something out of their leftist agenda?


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 26, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Made the drive down to Roswell, NM this morning, got something to eat and went antiquing.  Tomorrow the wife wants to hit the UFO museum, I'm sure it'll be a lot of laughs.  Might head up to Fort Sumner midday before heading home, we'll see.
> ...


Always watching for pronghorn, they're everywhere on the trip from Trinidad to Pueblo and saw a few on the trip to and back from Roswell.  That section between Roswell and Vaughn is a long one but so is the section between Las Vegas and Raton, I'm exhausted.
Decided to do Fort Sumner another day but did some research and reading on the Lincoln County War last night and as expected the facts are not what we have been fed by the likes of Ned Buntline and Hollywood.  Lets just say the Chisolm, Tunstall, McSween cable were less then stellar characters......


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 26, 2014)

Sherry said:


>


That's just the visual I needed.  NOT!  Thanks.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 26, 2014)

Talk about a visual I didn't need.....  Our "address" has been randomly selected to participate in the Census Bureaus American Community Survey......  Participation by legal mandate......


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 26, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Talk about a visual I didn't need.....  Our "address" has been randomly selected to participate in the Census Bureaus American Community Survey......  Participation by legal mandate......


Time for a creative writing project!


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 26, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Talk about a visual I didn't need.....  Our "address" has been randomly selected to participate in the Census Bureaus American Community Survey......  Participation by legal mandate......
> ...


By law, intentionally false responses can result in a $500 fine.........  It's supposed to "help" my community.....  I've only been here since Dec and don't know or care about my community.  Heck I'm trying to get out of here........


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 26, 2014)

$100 max fine for failing to answer... I wonder how bad they would push it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 26, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> $100 max fine for failing to answer... I wonder how bad they would push it.


From my research they haven't prosecuted anyone since the 1970 Census but it appears they "harass" the hell out of non-respondents including threatening them with prosecution.  So I guess if I'm adamant about not doing it I can put up with the harassment for a period of time.
They claim the max fine is $5000 and up to one year in jail.


----------



## mdk (Sep 26, 2014)

Good evening folks! Watching the Bucs trying to beat the Reds. Let's go Buccos!


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 26, 2014)

No reason other than I just like the song.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 26, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



It is just like any other of the thousands of tales and folklore in our culture that have some kernels of historical truth but have so morphed into legend in the telling and retelling that a whole lot of it has to be taken with a liberal grain of salt.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 26, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > $100 max fine for failing to answer... I wonder how bad they would push it.
> ...


I refused to answer their inane questions for the 2010 census. They kept coming to the house, and I kept saying "Two" and closing the door.

They threatened to prosecute and I said "I'll pay the $100. Send me a bill." They finally stopped harassing me.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 26, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Heck, in this case a block of salt might not be sufficient.......


----------



## Noomi (Sep 26, 2014)

Sherry said:


>



Sad to say, but yes, I have.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 26, 2014)

Noomi said:


> [QUOTE="Sherry, post: 9864741, member: 18905"



Sad to say, but yes, I have.[/QUOTE]


So Noomi, are you feeling better now?  Is your cold completely gone?  Hope so.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 26, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > [QUOTE="Sherry, post: 9864741, member: 18905"
> ...




So Noomi, are you feeling better now?  Is your cold completely gone?  Hope so.[/QUOTE]

Getting there. Sinuses are still blocked so hearing hasn't returned fully yet. Also have to get rid of the cough, which is not as bad as it was, but still bad enough that it prevents me from doing much exercise. 
I still sleep a lot, lol. 

Next year I will be getting my flu shot. Not going through this again!


----------



## Mertex (Sep 26, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Well, folks, that was one of the nicest and most fullfilling New Year's (Rosh Hashonah) spiritual celebrations I ever had. I ended up at a Synagogue in Cologne and it was a very, very moving experience. Most Jews in the diaspora celebrate Rosh Hashonah over 2 days, so this is why I went offline on Wednesday evening shortly before Erev (the eve of) Rosh Hashonah and am back online now.
> 
> The eve of Yom Kippur is now in seven days...
> 
> ...



Stat.....happy to hear you had a wonderful experience celebrating Rosh Hashanah.  You need to share more about what exactly takes place.....is it the same every where that it is celebrated?


----------



## Mertex (Sep 26, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Sorry to hear you're still having to deal with it....I guess it's more like the flu than a cold....hope you get to feeling better, and yes, be sure and get the flu shot, it's worth it.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 26, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Yeah, it was the flu. Been just under two weeks now and I am much better. I think this is normal for the recovery. Never had it before so I wouldn't know, but it sounds about right.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 27, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...




I've only had the flu once, and I wanted to die.  And, it was the only year that I opted not to get the flu shot......I learned my lesson.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 27, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Same here. Never again!


----------



## Noomi (Sep 27, 2014)

Listening to random songs on YouTube. I used to adore this song when I was younger. Still do.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 27, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Well, folks, that was one of the nicest and most fullfilling New Year's (Rosh Hashonah) spiritual celebrations I ever had. I ended up at a Synagogue in Cologne and it was a very, very moving experience. Most Jews in the diaspora celebrate Rosh Hashonah over 2 days, so this is why I went offline on Wednesday evening shortly before Erev (the eve of) Rosh Hashonah and am back online now.
> ...




Yes, the order of Rosh Hashonah service is pretty much identical across the world, at least within each of the three branches of Judaism. The music that would be selected for such services can vary, but the texts stay the same. 

Thanks for the kind thoughts, @Mertex


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 27, 2014)

One of little Miss Statalina's after-school "teachers" is leaving her school and is throwing a goodybe-brunch later this morning, so when little Miss Statalina arises from her princessly bed (prolly when she smells early breakfast cooking... lol), we will then boil about 3 dozen eggs and bring them to said brunch, about 20 minutes from where I live.

Little Miss Statalina has made another bodily leap since the August vacation. All of her jeans are now floods.  I don't know if it's possible to buy clothes quickly enough to keep up with her.... she's upset because her favorite nighty-night outfit from her aunt, with horses on it, is really too small. She squeezed herself into it (a one-piecer) last night but her eyes told me that it's time to put that nighty-night outfit in the old clothes box to get ebay-ed off to someone else....

  oy!


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 27, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi and Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel,
007's Mom,
Pogo's aunt,
Derideo_te for comfort and healing,
Sarah G for comfort and healing,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery.
Mrs. Hossfly Liz, and Hossfly
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, and Becki.





P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## CorvusRexus (Sep 27, 2014)

Hello, everyone! 
It feels like forever since I've been on here.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 27, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> Hello, everyone!
> It feels like forever since I've been on here.



Hello, hope all is well!


----------



## Noomi (Sep 27, 2014)

Just come home from a lovely dinner at a friends place. Left my parents there, they have been drinking and will probably drink well into the night!

Wish I could gt rid of this horrid cough, had a massive coughing fit and took my medicine so its stopped for now, thank goodness. Thought I was clearing out my sinuses earlier as I had some crackling in my right ear when I blew my nose, but nothing yet. Feels like it needs to shift, just still a bit stuck. If it doesn't clear in the next couple of weeks I may need to get a doctor to take a look at it.


----------



## CorvusRexus (Sep 27, 2014)

Noomi said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, everyone!
> ...


Other than being told last night by the girl I've liked for more than two years that she absolutely hates me, pretty good.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 27, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...



Were you in a relationship with her?

In any case, what a cow. You are better off without her.


----------



## CorvusRexus (Sep 27, 2014)

No, we weren't in a relationship, but we have known each other for a while. 
Thing is, she is usually such a nice person. I don't understand what I possibly did to make her hate me so much.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 27, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> One of little Miss Statalina's after-school "teachers" is leaving her school and is throwing a goodybe-brunch later this morning, so when little Miss Statalina arises from her princessly bed (prolly when she smells early breakfast cooking... lol), we will then boil about 3 dozen eggs and bring them to said brunch, about 20 minutes from where I live.
> 
> Little Miss Statalina has made another bodily leap since the August vacation. All of her jeans are now floods.  I don't know if it's possible to buy clothes quickly enough to keep up with her.... she's upset because her favorite nighty-night outfit from her aunt, with horses on it, is really too small. She squeezed herself into it (a one-piecer) last night but her eyes told me that it's time to put that nighty-night outfit in the old clothes box to get ebay-ed off to someone else....
> 
> oy!




They do grow up fast, way too fast.....


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 27, 2014)

Gotta get it in gear early today. Poker at 2 then convert from casino to dance hall in an hour. The women will be handling decorations, Mrs. S. is baking a cake and I have a couple errands to run before I open up. 

75 and cloudy this morning. 80% chance of rain. BIG storm out in the Gulf is headed out way. We're not supposed to get a LOT of rain from it, so we should be cool.


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 27, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> No, we weren't in a relationship, but we have known each other for a while.
> Thing is, she is usually such a nice person. I don't understand what I possibly did to make her hate me so much.


It's possible she was just speaking in the moment?


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 27, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...


Often we can only hate those we love or like?  I hope you call her today for clarification or closure.  Best to have the truth, either way.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 27, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> No, we weren't in a relationship, but we have known each other for a while.
> Thing is, she is usually such a nice person. I don't understand what I possibly did to make her hate me so much.



Such is the teenage world.  Passions, both love and hate and everything in between, are amplified and magnified and are so intense they seem almost unbearable at times.  One of the toughest things we have to do in our lifetime is try our wings and find our way amidst a sea of raging hormones and seemingly uncontrollable racing emotions that sometimes come out in hurtful ways.  You probably did nothing but she is being guided by who knows what that some enemy of yours may have told her or whatever.

Advice from Mama Fox:  understand that the only person you have any control whatsoever over is you.  If you choose to be pleasant and considerate of her (and everybody else) so that she will have reason to believe she is wrong about you, she may open the door a bit so you have a natural opportunity to ask her if you have done something to offend her.   That might give you an opportunity to apologize if you did offend her or set the record straight if she only thinks you did something to offend her. 

And if she isn't the one for you and has been letting you know that via her behavior, you are far far better off without her.  I believe there is just the right person out there for each and every one of us who wants a relationship and those who find that person are truly blessed. There's lots of time.  Just be the best version of yourself you can be and wait for it to happen.  And being just friends is a pretty okay situation to be in during the interim.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 27, 2014)

Oh and good morning everybody.  Another pleasant day in Albuquerque but weather is uncertain--more flooding forecast for Arizona and just looking at the sky, I wonder if some of that won't be drifting over our way.  We could use some more rain in the central and northern part of the state--don't need any more in the south for now.

The highlight of our day will apparently be new toilet seats and getting the laundry situation back under control.  Aren't we lucky?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 27, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


I was about as cooperative as you were.  Just how they found me out where my cabin is, I don't know.  We really are not on google street view, and the area is pretty fuzzy on aerial photos because it's outside of "populated" areas.  Go figure.  They must have had the place staked out, though, because they showed up within a half hour of my arrival at the cabin.  They already know I live off grid, without a well and that I claim residency.  They asked about my partner, I told them they'd have to ask him.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 27, 2014)

Noomi, ever hear of an ear wax candle?  They help draw out moisture in your ear.  It could help you regain your hearing a bit faster

Fun times today as my youngest is home from Colorado Springs for a friend's wedding and my oldest and Harper were at the county fair with me for a while today.  

Took down a big Ash tree for someone I consider an excellent outdoorsman today.  The tree has only about four chances to kill him instead of hundred now.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Sep 27, 2014)

Hi gang...  I will not be posting for about a week or so because I've torn a muscle in my right shoulder and it's very painful.  I'm in a sling and told to not use it for 10 days.  So, because I'm pretty slow at typing left-handed I'm taking a short break from the board.  Will be back when I'm all healed up.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 27, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Hi gang...  I will not be posting for about a week or so because I've torn a muscle in my right shoulder and it's very painful.  I'm in a sling and told to not use it for 10 days.  So, because I'm pretty slow at typing left-handed I'm taking a short break from the board.  Will be back when I'm all healed up.



Get your hooman to type for you.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 27, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Hi gang...  I will not be posting for about a week or so because I've torn a muscle in my right shoulder and it's very painful.  I'm in a sling and told to not use it for 10 days.  So, because I'm pretty slow at typing left-handed I'm taking a short break from the board.  Will be back when I'm all healed up.


See what "self gratification" will get you.........


----------



## Noomi (Sep 27, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> No, we weren't in a relationship, but we have known each other for a while.
> Thing is, she is usually such a nice person. I don't understand what I possibly did to make her hate me so much.



She probably doesn't. Its likely that she is going through a rough patch in her life and took her anger out on you.
Send her a message and ask if everything is okay. If she tells you to go away, then either the relationship is over, or she will apologise when she is feeling better.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 27, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Hi gang...  I will not be posting for about a week or so because I've torn a muscle in my right shoulder and it's very painful.  I'm in a sling and told to not use it for 10 days.  So, because I'm pretty slow at typing left-handed I'm taking a short break from the board.  Will be back when I'm all healed up.



Sorry to hear that, BBD. I hope it heals quickly. Just keep it still and have Mrs. BBD look after you.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 27, 2014)

Loving a lazy Sunday. Parents are not here, so I have my music blasting away, dogs are outside (its a beautiful day) and I am enjoying myself inside, wearing my pajamas. Already been to two supermarkets in them. I am comfortable in them, so who cares if people stare at me?


----------



## Mertex (Sep 27, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > No, we weren't in a relationship, but we have known each other for a while.
> ...



He could ask her, that seems the quickest way to find out.....


----------



## Mertex (Sep 27, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Loving a lazy Sunday. Parents are not here, so I have my music blasting away, dogs are outside (its a beautiful day) and I am enjoying myself inside, wearing my pajamas. Already been to two supermarkets in them. I am comfortable in them, so who cares if people stare at me?




What?  It's not Sunday......it's just Saturday.............oh, I forgot....you're a day ahead of us....


----------



## Noomi (Sep 27, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Loving a lazy Sunday. Parents are not here, so I have my music blasting away, dogs are outside (its a beautiful day) and I am enjoying myself inside, wearing my pajamas. Already been to two supermarkets in them. I am comfortable in them, so who cares if people stare at me?
> ...



Yep, and its awesome.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 27, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



We had rain today.....a nice slow soft rain.  We may get some more tomorrow.  I use to not like rainy days, but since we don't get that many, now I really like them....Go figure.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 27, 2014)

I don't mind rain, but we've had enough of that. It rained a few times this winter, that's enough lol. Time for some sun!


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 27, 2014)

After thinking about it CR, I think Noomi's plan might be better than mine.

And geez BBD.  We just got over the Lime Disease thing and now a bad shoulder.    But back on the list you go and sending all good healing vibes your way.

As for the census, they always send us a paper one to fill out and send back????   We don't answer what we don't think is anybody's business either, but so far nobody has said anything.  They probably fill in the blanks with whatever they want the answer to be.

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi and Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel,
007's Mom,
Pogo's aunt,
Derideo_te for comfort and healing,
Sarah G for comfort and healing,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery.
Mrs. Hossfly Liz, and Hossfly
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, and Becki.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 28, 2014)

Holy cow.  I'm the first one up today?  I think that's a first.     Ya'll have a great Sunday.  We're fortifying with coffee before the early church service and then out to brunch per usual.  A bit cloudy here at the moment--hoping for rain.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm up, had a rough day yesterday.  Went up to the Springs to get the rest of the stuff we had up there at the house, when we arrived the new owner was moving in.......  Seems the closing date was moved up and we weren't told, thankfully the new owner had been told we had stuff there and was perfectly fine with us getting it out, he and his dad even helped.  The wife was furious that we had not been notified, raging menopausal reaction.....  Still dealing with it this morning, she's going to see if her doc can increase the strength of her hormone treatments so she is aware that it's exaserbating her anger and lack of patience issues. 
Sometimes it gets so bad I seriously think about a temporary separation or possible divorce, I'm tired of walking on eggshells ALL the time.......... 
No I won't do that but it does cross my mind........ just as I know it crosses her mind from time to time.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 28, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> I'm up, had a rough day yesterday.  Went up to the Springs to get the rest of the stuff we had up there at the house, when we arrived the new owner was moving in.......  Seems the closing date was moved up and we weren't told, thankfully the new owner had been told we had stuff there and was perfectly fine with us getting it out, he and his dad even helped.  The wife was furious that we had not been notified, raging menopausal reaction.....  Still dealing with it this morning, she's going to see if her doc can increase the strength of her hormone treatments so she is aware that it's exaserbating her anger and lack of patience issues.
> Sometimes it gets so bad I seriously think about a temporary separation or possible divorce, I'm tired of walking on eggshells ALL the time..........
> No I won't do that but it does cross my mind........ just as I know it crosses her mind from time to time.



One word:

perseverence.

Hope that other than this situation, you are doing well and prospering.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 28, 2014)

My daughter (little Miss Statalina) and I, after a *coin-flip* last night, decided to do early swimming today. So, we were up at 06:30 and out the door at 07:30 for five hours at a local pool that is very good.

At first she was not into it, until she saw how many pool toys I brought with and didn't tell her about. For each lap she did, I blew up another pool toy (ball, ring, etc...).

After five hours, she really had enough and I as well, so we got showered up and got back home to walk the dog whilst Statalina imitated Evil Knievel on her scooter.  Of course, afterwards she was all hot for Scooby Doo, but I noticed that there was the film ASTERIX AND OBELIX on TV and so I warmed up pumpin soup, homemade corn bread and we had a roaring afternoon catching a good film. Afterward we did some bike racing up and down the street. Fun times.

A really great friend of mine sent me a film clip about a guy who... well, see the clip for yourself:



She's my little princess and G-d blessed me with a truly wonderful daughter. What more could a man want in life?

So, hope you all are having a fun and blessed Sunday. And I am loving having two days off in a row.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 28, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm up, had a rough day yesterday.  Went up to the Springs to get the rest of the stuff we had up there at the house, when we arrived the new owner was moving in.......  Seems the closing date was moved up and we weren't told, thankfully the new owner had been told we had stuff there and was perfectly fine with us getting it out, he and his dad even helped.  The wife was furious that we had not been notified, raging menopausal reaction.....  Still dealing with it this morning, she's going to see if her doc can increase the strength of her hormone treatments so she is aware that it's exaserbating her anger and lack of patience issues.
> ...


We're fine, we both know what's going on, we talk, especially after the fights.  Lot's of frustration on both our parts and this inheritance situation isn't helping, pretty much when this is all over the only brother both my wife and I will have anything to do with is the one in Kansas, the other two have proven themselves to be mostly assholes.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 28, 2014)

Good Morning World... just barely.

Birthday bash at Doc's last night and it was about 4 when we got in.
We did have a couple of "disagreements" last night and one I even had to step into as there were about a dozen men and women involved. I did show remarkable restraint. I am not really known for that. Only a couple punches actually thrown with little damage and as it came down outside, no damage inside.

What can I say? It's a bar. I no longer have a problem mopping up puke and I figure if there isn't at least one fight, we're not selling enough booze.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 28, 2014)

I swear! I now know why I love that song so much. Toby Kieth looks exactly like a 40 year old version of my partners' 4 year old son Jeremiah.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 28, 2014)

Happy Sunday


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 28, 2014)

An hour and a half out of bed and I'm headed back to work. Mmm Mmm Mmm "I Love This Bar".


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 28, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



The two of you have had a huge amount of junk on your plate--financial, healthwise, caretakers under difficult circumstances, bereavement, et al--for several years now.  It doesn't help a bit that it all happened during your menopausal and midlife crisis years.  That will take a toll on the most solid of relationships.  Take it from one who has been there, done that, trashed the t-shirt.  This too shall pass.  But also take care of yourselves too.  If the stress becomes unbearable to the point it is harming you and putting your relationship in jeopardy, swallow your pride and find a knowledgeable pastor or other counselor to help you put it all into perspective and relearn some coping skills.  (I do wish we could choose some of our family members though, because almost all of us have at least one or two or those a-holes.)


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 28, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


Thanks.  Like I said before both of us know the what and why, we've had some "knock down, drag outs in the past" and one really bad period where we almost parted ways.  That was averted when I finally understood what she was going through (long story) and I switched my focus from my current wants and desires to her and her problem.  Yes, we have learned to talk after both of us have calmed down, though that can take a while at times.....    And yes, I learned to swallow my pride decades ago though there are times I temporarily forget that lesson......


----------



## Sherry (Sep 28, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



You are a good and decent husband, Ringel...there is obviously a lot of love between you.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 28, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I had one failed marriage already, all my fault, she didn't deserve the selfish prick she married.......  Determined not to let it happen again if I could help it.  Thanks for the compliment but it's a continuing process, I don't feel I'm anywhere near the husband I should be and probably will never feel I am.  My wife is going through the same thing, it's been a process for both of us over the last 25+ years. 
What's really funny is I can honestly say Amway saved my marriage.  We did Amway for years and it was the recommended reading program that had me reading books I probably would have never read not to mention I was "born again" which opened my heart and mind. 
Oh and I can still be a selfish prick from time to time, when I know I can get away with it........  But now it doesn't include any philandering.......  *sigh*


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 28, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Upline - downline - the famous white board - the presentation.....


Ahhhh, memories.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 28, 2014)

It's a cozy and rainy afternoon...I'm going to put dinner in the oven and make the house smell yummy.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 28, 2014)

Sunny, 70s and very breezy..... VERY breezy.......


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 28, 2014)

Just got home from a three-day weekend, helping the #2 son remodel his basement. 

Took a bunch of pictures, but when I looked at this one I zoomed in on the grandson's eyes and saw.... me. 

Heavy.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 28, 2014)

I've got dinner prepared already, just need to cook it tonight. We are having Fajitas, which is one my favorite things to eat!


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 28, 2014)

Tonight was 5 Guys. Max was hurting (hung over) and figured maybe a big greasy burger would fix him up. I think he'll last til closing time. Good thing he only has a birthday once a year.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 29, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Just got home from a three-day weekend, helping the #2 son remodel his basement.
> 
> Took a bunch of pictures, but when I looked at this one I zoomed in on the grandson's eyes and saw.... me.
> 
> ...



Your grandson is just precious...love those baby blues.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 29, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine,
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi and Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel,
007's Mom,
Pogo's aunt,
Derideo_te for comfort and healing,
Sarah G for comfort and healing,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery.
Mrs. Hossfly Liz, and Hossfly
BBD's shoulder
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, and Becki.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 29, 2014)

Good morning, Coffee shoppers. I wish you a good start into your week.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 29, 2014)

Good Moring All !!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 29, 2014)

Good Monday morning, friends.  I was in NE and IA last week, so I did not get to post here early as I would have liked.  Beautiful country as fall arrives.  Have a good day.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 29, 2014)

Okay, who hid the IV infusion pump?  My caffeine drip is ready.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 29, 2014)

You are about 144th on the waiting list, ringel.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 29, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, who hid the IV infusion pump?  My caffeine drip is ready.



No one hid it here it is! 






Your complimentary free IV Starbucks.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 29, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, who hid the IV infusion pump?  My caffeine drip is ready.
> ...


Keep the Starsucks, I have my own.......


----------



## Mertex (Sep 29, 2014)

Noomi said:


> I don't mind rain, but we've had enough of that. It rained a few times this winter, that's enough lol. Time for some sun!




We have a sunny day almost every day here....that's why "rain" is so magical when it finally comes.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 29, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> My daughter (little Miss Statalina) and I, after a *coin-flip* last night, decided to do early swimming today. So, we were up at 06:30 and out the door at 07:30 for five hours at a local pool that is very good.
> 
> At first she was not into it, until she saw how many pool toys I brought with and didn't tell her about. For each lap she did, I blew up another pool toy (ball, ring, etc...).
> 
> ...



That was such a sweet clip.....every child should be that blessed to have such a wonderful relationship with their dad.....even when mom and dad are no longer together....your daughter is blessed indeed.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 29, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




That's so sad, that money and possessions are more important than the relationship between siblings.  I hope that your brothers come to realize that in not to distant future and you are able to put this behind you.  People are way more important than things, and family should always come first.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 29, 2014)

Noomi said:


> I've got dinner prepared already, just need to cook it tonight. We are having Fajitas, which is one my favorite things to eat!




How neat.....you all have fajitas even in Australia.....I'm pleasantly amazed.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 29, 2014)

I think I'm coming down with a cold.....my throat is sore and my head hurts and I've got that feeling you get when you're coming down with a cold........arghh.......

must be from my conversing with Noomi.......she must have transmitted it to me over the internet........argh................


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 29, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > My daughter (little Miss Statalina) and I, after a *coin-flip* last night, decided to do early swimming today. So, we were up at 06:30 and out the door at 07:30 for five hours at a local pool that is very good.
> ...




Thanks, Mertex.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 29, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


The brother, who is the executor stated a while back his goal was to get X amount of money for each brother, if we had bought the house that goal would not have been met.  When we hit a temporary snag in the loan process, would have to wait one more month i "assume" he saw an opportunity to make his goal and put the house back on the market.  He honestly believes he's doing what is best and fair for all of us.  He didn't have to be an asshole about it though.  
Besides there has been too much misunderstanding and hard feelings concerning the whole house situation I'm kinda glad it's been resolved this way.  When one door closes another one opens, God has something else in mind for us.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 29, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I think I'm coming down with a cold.....my throat is sore and my head hurts and I've got that feeling you get when you're coming down with a cold........arghh.......
> 
> must be from my conversing with Noomi.......she must have transmitted it to me over the internet........argh................




Mi Sh'berach. Now,I will get on to making that Jewish penicillin and sending it the Duchy of Mertex!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 29, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > I've got dinner prepared already, just need to cook it tonight. We are having Fajitas, which is one my favorite things to eat!
> ...



When I saw Noomi's post it was tongue biting time.     I still recall a friend living in New York, one that had never been to the Southwest, who was absolutely in total disbelief that I could possibly know about good bagels and shmears out here on the desert.  And nothing I could say would shake his particular bigotry about that.

So when Noomi mentioned fajitas last night, my immediate kneejerk reaction is that she, in Australia, could not possibly know what good fajita were.  You have to be here in the heart of Mexican/New Mexican/southwestern cuisine to get  great fajitas.

I resisted though.  Because we can get great bagels here.  And who am I to say that Australians don't make great fajitas.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 29, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Your brother may honestly believe he's doing what is best and fair for all, but being that he knew you wanted the house, he should have asked you if you thought your loan problem would be resolved or if you would be okay with him putting the house up again.  He caused you some hard feelings by not doing that.  But, you are still going to get something out of the sale, so you should look at it that way.  Don't let that little snag keep you from having a relationship with your brother,  in time he may be convicted of his actions (like my brother was when he tried to collect taxes from me on my dad's house) and he'll make it up in some way.  You're right God always has something better for us.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 29, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'm coming down with a cold.....my throat is sore and my head hurts and I've got that feeling you get when you're coming down with a cold........arghh.......
> ...




It's official...I am coming down with something.  I just hope I'm able to kick it soon.....I hate being sick.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 29, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...




You are absolutely right.  But, I couldn't keep from thinking about the experiences I've had.  When I lived in New Hampshire....there was one Mexican Restaurant, and people were always telling us that it was great (they knew I was from Texas)....so we finally decided to try it...and it was awful.  Also, I couldn't find tortillas, corn or flower, in any grocery store, except in a can.  That was weird.  Maybe now you can.
Noomi's picture looks authentic fajitas like the ones I know.    I wonder who introduced that delicacy to Australians though, and whether or not they have added their own twist in an attempt to make them better?


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 29, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I can relate to your NH experience too.  When we were last in Washington DC, our daughter took us to a restaurant (she hadn't tried it) recommended as absolutely the best Mexican food you could get in DC.  It was PITIFUL!!!   Not one authentic thing about it other than I think a tortilla might have been included in there somewhere.  Ungodly expensive but quite disappointing.  I have found some good Mexican/southwestern cuisine in Texas but you have to hunt for it amidst all the Tex-Mex places.  When we lived in Kansas there was one family of cooks/chefs that made excellent Mexican food but they moved around to different restaurants a lot.  We always checked to see where they were working before we went out for Mexican food because the rest of it was pretty bad.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 29, 2014)

We bought a new couch and love seat on Friday.
It was just delivered.
They look so nice.
 They seem to make the front room look bigger even though they are the same size as the old ones.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 29, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



The Mexican food you get in South Texas (around San Antonio) is a tad different than the one you get in New Mexico.  My in-laws (brother/sister) live in Albuquerque and when we visit them they always want to take us to Mexican restaurants.   I've always found that the New Mexico mexican food is always a bit too spicy (hot) for me, I have to ask them which dishes are less hot.  Also, they seem to introduce some "indian" touches...like the blue corn chips with salsa.  But, other than that, I think it is similar.  And, yes, the food you get in San Antonio and surrounding area is Tex-mex, because when you go to Mexico, their mexican food is completely different.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 29, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



You are in our Prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 29, 2014)

Mertex, get better quickly, please.

Like Texas mextex better than NM hispanic food, but the difference to me is A to B+.  I would have no trouble eating it regularly if I lived in Albuquerque.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 29, 2014)

Mertex re your 'bug' you're coming down with, I would recommend gargling with fairly strong salt water (don't swallow it) every couple of hours and also putting some honey and apple cider vinegar in a cup of very hot water and sipping that every now and then.  And get some good cold tablets and get started.   You may have waited too long to benefit much from the zinc stuff that can stop a head cold from coming on, but if you don't let the symptoms get fully wound up, it probably won't be so bad.  If your getting the same kind of bug that we have been passing around here though it doesn't seem to be fatal, but it is tough sledding for a few days.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 29, 2014)

Foxfyre was absolutely right about what was ailing me.  Unfortunate man that I am, I did not listen very quickly.  The next three weeks were not fun.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 29, 2014)

Went up to the Springs today to go through the storage.  Took lots of pictures of broken and damaged items, boxes marked fragile being crushed because they were put on the bottom of a pile of boxes.....  Got about a third of it reorged and properly stored, I'm beat!  There were two shelving units we were going to take with us but they were put back in the unit, major T-storms were coming in fast.  Started raining as we finished up, hit a monster cell just a few miles south slowing everyone down to 20mph.  Drove out of it into bright sunshine, hit more rain north of Walsenburg where we stopped for a "break".  When we came out of the station/food mart we were hit with a huge dust/sand storm for about 10 miles then back into a major t-storm cell as we entered Trinidad......  Fun drive home.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 29, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Foxfyre was absolutely right about what was ailing me.  Unfortunate man that I am, I did not listen very quickly.  The next three weeks were not fun.


Ya stayed out in the rain too long and needed oiling........?  Bet that axe got heavy after a while........


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 29, 2014)

Passing through. 
My Cardiologist gave me a thumbs up, told me he'd see me next year, Mrs O is recovering but has problems. hopefully we can fix some of it when she sees the Doc Wednesday.

Have a good week.....


----------



## Mertex (Sep 29, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Mertex re your 'bug' you're coming down with, I would recommend gargling with fairly strong salt water (don't swallow it) every couple of hours and also putting some honey and apple cider vinegar in a cup of very hot water and sipping that every now and then.  And get some good cold tablets and get started.   You may have waited too long to benefit much from the zinc stuff that can stop a head cold from coming on, but if you don't let the symptoms get fully wound up, it probably won't be so bad.  If your getting the same kind of bug that we have been passing around here though it doesn't seem to be fatal, but it is tough sledding for a few days.




Thanks....I will certainly try the honey and apple cider vinegar remedy....after gargling with the salt water, especially right before I go to bed tonight, cause that is when my throat starts tickling and keeps me awake.  I've been taking Alka Seltzer plus which takes away the headache and helps me from getting all clogged up in chest and nose and it hasn't been too bad, yet.  Thanks for the suggestions.....I'll try anything that will help.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 29, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Passing through.
> My Cardiologist gave me a thumbs up, told me he'd see me next year, Mrs O is recovering but has problems. hopefully we can fix some of it when she sees the Doc Wednesday.
> 
> Have a good week.....




Hi Ollie, nice to hear from you.  Looks like you're doing A-OK.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 29, 2014)

Still vertical.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 29, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre was absolutely right about what was ailing me.  Unfortunate man that I am, I did not listen very quickly.  The next three weeks were not fun.
> ...



Yup, I rusted quickly.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 29, 2014)

I want my Sunshine State back.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 29, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I think I'm coming down with a cold.....my throat is sore and my head hurts and I've got that feeling you get when you're coming down with a cold........arghh.......
> 
> must be from my conversing with Noomi.......she must have transmitted it to me over the internet........argh................



Hope its not a cold, sweetie. Feel better soon - dose yourself up as if it is a cold and hopefully it will help to ward it off.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 29, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Passing through.
> My Cardiologist gave me a thumbs up, told me he'd see me next year, Mrs O is recovering but has problems. hopefully we can fix some of it when she sees the Doc Wednesday.
> 
> Have a good week.....



Nice to hear from you, Ollie! Glad you got the thumbs up, lets hope you continue, and I hope Mrs. O's problems can be fixed.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 29, 2014)

I really wish I was out of here. I just don't understand my mum. Good mood one moment, impossible the next. Last night we were watching Law and Order (I have it on DVD) and she was quite content to watch it with me. She answered a phone call then came out and asked me what happened at the end, and I told her. Then five minutes later she screams at me to turn it off. I thought she was okay with my watching it, so I couldn't understand why she went mental at me.

Then she and dad went into their room and she started complaining about me - and one of the things she complained about was about a few shirts I bought way back in 2010! Four years ago and she whinges? I don't get it. I really don't get it.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 29, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I think I'm coming down with a cold.....my throat is sore and my head hurts and I've got that feeling you get when you're coming down with a cold........arghh.......
> 
> must be from my conversing with Noomi.......she must have transmitted it to me over the internet........argh................





Hope you feel better, Mertex.  And yeah...when in doubt I blame Noomi as well.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 29, 2014)

One of these would cheer me up.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 29, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'm coming down with a cold.....my throat is sore and my head hurts and I've got that feeling you get when you're coming down with a cold........arghh.......
> ...



Gee thanks, lol.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 29, 2014)

Sherry said:


> One of these would cheer me up.



Mmmm...


----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 29, 2014)

Sherry said:


> I want my Sunshine State back.





Anybody got an Ark.  This is the rainfall total amount in my County in Florida for September.  And it's still raining.  You can see the prior 10 year totals.  

So...so fucking over it.



Sept.*9.43* 6.14 6.91 4.49 3.22 7.86 1.45 6.52 6.19 3.04 5.09
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]


----------



## Sherry (Sep 29, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > I want my Sunshine State back.
> ...



My county is fairing slightly better, but still saturated. If you get flooded out, just drive to my house...you can do the cooking, and I'll do the clean up.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 29, 2014)

Sherry said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...




Okay....so what do we do after dinner?


----------



## Noomi (Sep 29, 2014)

Its weird, we haven't had much rain at all over winter. We'll take some rain!


----------



## Sherry (Sep 29, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



I'm going to let you rub my tootsies.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 29, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Its weird, we haven't had much rain at all over winter. We'll take some rain!




Noomi....I'd send you all of ours if I could.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 29, 2014)

Noomi said:


> I really wish I was out of here. I just don't understand my mum. Good mood one moment, impossible the next. Last night we were watching Law and Order (I have it on DVD) and she was quite content to watch it with me. She answered a phone call then came out and asked me what happened at the end, and I told her. Then five minutes later she screams at me to turn it off. I thought she was okay with my watching it, so I couldn't understand why she went mental at me.
> 
> Then she and dad went into their room and she started complaining about me - and one of the things she complained about was about a few shirts I bought way back in 2010! Four years ago and she whinges? I don't get it. I really don't get it.


Two potential causes for that; one, is she's an alcoholic, two, she's manic depressive.   
I've had too much experience with both from people I've known.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 29, 2014)

Sherry said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


----------



## Sherry (Sep 29, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



It looks like you have your work cut out for you. Please try to avoid sucking on my toes...it makes me giggle.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 29, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > I really wish I was out of here. I just don't understand my mum. Good mood one moment, impossible the next. Last night we were watching Law and Order (I have it on DVD) and she was quite content to watch it with me. She answered a phone call then came out and asked me what happened at the end, and I told her. Then five minutes later she screams at me to turn it off. I thought she was okay with my watching it, so I couldn't understand why she went mental at me.
> ...



She's not an alcoholic, that much I know. I have been nearly six years sober so I know the signs.
Depressed...who knows. I am depressed lol, not her. I was thinking menopause but I thought she went through that several years ago...*shrug*


----------



## Noomi (Sep 29, 2014)

Sherry said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


 
Toe sucking makes me think of Fergie...


----------



## Mertex (Sep 29, 2014)

Sherry said:


> One of these would cheer me up.




Aren't those kind of drinks good for colds?  Seems I read it somewhere...........


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 30, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi and Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel,
007's Mom,
Pogo's aunt,
Derideo_te for comfort and healing,
Sarah G for comfort and healing,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery.
Mrs. Hossfly Liz, and Hossfly
BBD's shoulder
Mertex
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, and Becki.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 30, 2014)

Good morning, coffee shoppers, I hope you have a good Tuesday. Lots of work for me this week.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 30, 2014)

First class back and it was awesome! My Sensei's missed me and asked if I was okay during the class. Got hugs from Tracy and Pam, Pam says she has ordered me a birthday gift, the sweetheart. 

I was tired within the first few minutes, getting out of breath quickly, but that is to be expected. I will have a day off tomorrow then go back on Thursday.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 30, 2014)

Good morning, fellow coffee shop rats.  Have a good Tuesday, and be safe.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 30, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, coffee shoppers, I hope you have a good Tuesday. Lots of work for me this week.



Lots of work here too, gonna be a record October.  That's kind of why I haven't been here much.
Took off to Nashville last week, saw an old dear friend I haven't seen in two years, had to leave Hobbes cooped up in the house, and of course the weather was sunny and fresh the whole time.  He wasn't happy about that but he looked fatter when I returned.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 30, 2014)

Stiff and sore from yesterday, sucking down coffee in copious amounts, apparently broke someones fragile ego in a non-flame thread yesturday, that was weird.  Have much to do around the house including grocery shopping, been away so much we're running out of all the standard items, don't feel like wiping my butt with leaves gathered from the tree out back.........


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 30, 2014)

Some folks, and some with good reason, are fragile.

But the Board is not for the fragile.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 30, 2014)

The board is a big place, I think any respectful person can find a place here.


----------



## R.D. (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 30, 2014)

R.D. said:


>


To make friends with the local rat population?  Looks like a success story to me.......


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 30, 2014)

What?  He caught the rat R.D.


----------



## R.D. (Sep 30, 2014)

Glass half full group here.  

I like it


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 30, 2014)

Well, I'm not a PETA member, so that leaves being an optimist.


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 30, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Good morning, fellow coffee shop rats.  Have a good Tuesday, and be safe.


Thanks Jake and may your day be a good one. So glad you were on vaca and had a good time. I have been working a lot and having the same. 

Good to see Pogo back, too and I love to hear of Hobbes.   Hobbes and Taco...two babes I  would house-sit.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 30, 2014)

I am subbing today in French, which I speak poorly but read well.  They are so young, they look like guppies in a fish bowl, big eyes.  They are loud.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 30, 2014)

Morning!


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 30, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


We have a Mexican place here in Foley that is quite good. Another up 20 miles north has the best chili rellanos I've found outside of Albuquerque. The big thing the place here in Foley has is they serve sopaipillas. I've never seen them but in New Mexico.

76 here this morning. After a brutally hot August, September did cool off a lot I'm looking forward to a much lower electric bill. The $260 for August is the highest I've had here. The average is about half that, though with my current charges living in the "guest cottage", I expect to pay a bit more.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 30, 2014)

R.D. said:


>


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 30, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Stiff and sore from yesterday, sucking down coffee in copious amounts, apparently broke someones fragile ego in a non-flame thread yesturday, that was weird.  Have much to do around the house including grocery shopping, been away so much we're running out of all the standard items, don't feel like wiping my butt with leaves gathered from the tree out back.........


You ego-breaker,  you! Bad Ringel,  baaaaaaaaaad!  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pogo (Sep 30, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, fellow coffee shop rats.  Have a good Tuesday, and be safe.
> ...



I would SO take you up on that.

And then I'd "forget" to bring Hobbes...


----------



## Pogo (Sep 30, 2014)

Anyone have esoteric tricks for convincing a printer that no, it's not out of ink?   

"Ink not recognized" on yellow.  I have new ones, so I put a new one in.  Still not recognized.  Both the new one and the old one have plenty of ink in them.

I tried shutting it off and waiting a while, with the power out, up to four days, doesn't change.  Even tried putting a working black cartridge in the yellow space, same thing.

Damn electronics....


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 30, 2014)

Morning all.  Busy day today getting ready to throw my Aunt Betty a great 88th birthday party dinner at our house tonight.  The brisket has been slow cooking overnight but I still have to make a lime gelatin salad, the potato salad, get my (small) world famous baked beans to baking, get the stuff together for the fruit cobbler, set the table, put the cole slaw together, make the birthday card, etc.  But at least the house is clean and I have everything I need to put it all together so am looking forward to it once the Naproxen kicks in and the coffee gets my motor running..

Beautiful bright blue day here after intermittent showers yesterday.  Hope all have having a great Tuesday.


Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Yes, gradually cooling down here too though still a bit warmer than usual for this time of year I think.  Especially enjoying the cool, almost cold nights.  Sopapillas are a real art form around here and one of my favorite things in the southwestern cuisine.  Those folks in Foley must have had some southwestern experience with that because I agree, it is rare to find them outside of the southwest.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 30, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Anyone have esoteric tricks for convincing a printer that no, it's not out of ink?
> 
> "Ink not recognized" on yellow.  I have new ones, so I put a new one in.  Still not recognized.  Both the new one and the old one have plenty of ink in them.
> 
> ...


You must stroke the printer gently and speak in hushed tones. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 30, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Stiff and sore from yesterday, sucking down coffee in copious amounts, apparently broke someones fragile ego in a non-flame thread yesturday, that was weird.  Have much to do around the house including grocery shopping, been away so much we're running out of all the standard items, don't feel like wiping my butt with leaves gathered from the tree out back.........
> ...


Yeah, I'm such a terrible person.........


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 30, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Proceed,  Governor. .. lol. ..

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 30, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Anyone have esoteric tricks for convincing a printer that no, it's not out of ink?
> 
> "Ink not recognized" on yellow.  I have new ones, so I put a new one in.  Still not recognized.  Both the new one and the old one have plenty of ink in them.
> 
> ...



I feel your pain.  Our current printer is one of those that you put separate cartridges in for black, magenta, yellow, cyan and somehow those four cartridges produce amazing color.  But as you describe, every now and then it balks at recognizing one of the cartridges.  I am guessing that the little feeder hole on that cartridge is probably plugged up and not allowing sufficient ink to get through maybe?

Glad you're back by the way.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 30, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > I want my Sunshine State back.
> ...


9 AM CDT Mon., 28 April – 9 AM CDT Wed., 30 April we got 20.76" here. One place just east of here got 26"


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 30, 2014)

Several of our regulars haven't been posting much, if any lately.  I know Ollie is occupied elsewhere and I think he isn't liking the new USMB much.  But Derideo_Te hasn't posted in awhile and Sheila and Spoonman have been MIA for over a week now and several others are also mostly or wholly occupied elsewhere.  So hope everybody starts wandering back in as we settle into autumn because I miss them all.   But if the new software is just too frustrating to be fun for them, I hope they are well and happy someplace.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 30, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Morning all.  Busy day today getting ready to throw my Aunt Betty a great 88th birthday party dinner at our house tonight.  The brisket has been slow cooking overnight but I still have to make a lime gelatin salad, the potato salad, get my (small) world famous baked beans to baking, get the stuff together for the fruit cobbler, set the table, put the cole slaw together, make the birthday card, etc.  But at least the house is clean and I have everything I need to put it all together so am looking forward to it once the Naproxen kicks in and the coffee gets my motor running..
> 
> Beautiful bright blue day here after intermittent showers yesterday.  Hope all have having a great Tuesday.
> 
> ...


The owner of the place is actually Columbian. The soapy pillows aren't quite as puffy as I remember from my days in your fair city, but they are served with honey and strawberries and a bit of whipped cream.

The best part is he serves the chili rellanos with either red or green sauce.
I do love my salsa verde. Huevos rancheros with green sauce was my daily breakfast out there.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 30, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Several of our regulars haven't been posting much, if any lately.  I know Ollie is occupied elsewhere and I think he isn't liking the new USMB much.  But Derideo_Te hasn't posted in awhile and Sheila and Spoonman have been MIA for over a week now and several others are also mostly or wholly occupied elsewhere.  So hope everybody starts wandering back in as we settle into autumn because I miss them all.   But if the new software is just too frustrating to be fun for them, I hope they are well and happy someplace.



Thank you Milady 

It's not the hole plugged up because the new one isn't recognized, and even moving the black one over, which is known to be working and isn't popping up "not recognized" in its proper place, doesn't get recognized either.   In other words nothing seems to be amiss mechanically -- it's all in the electronics.

Sunspots?  @007 

Well I did want to give a quick wave but this month is going to be bizzybizzybizzy, and needing a new printer just makes it bizzier.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 30, 2014)

And rather quick, I might add.......I didn't just get up, I've been up, drinking my coffee and taking my cold meds....I don't seem to be any worse today, so maybe I'm on my way out of this cold.....hope so.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 30, 2014)

Mertex said:


> And rather quick, I might add.......I didn't just get up, I've been up, drinking my coffee and taking my cold meds....I don't seem to be any worse today, so maybe I'm on my way out of this cold.....hope so.



Yes, if the cold meds are keeping the symptoms knocked down you are probably safe in believing that you have a common cold that will pass within the prescribed seven days and not one of the uglier viruses currently skulking around the country.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 30, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > And rather quick, I might add.......I didn't just get up, I've been up, drinking my coffee and taking my cold meds....I don't seem to be any worse today, so maybe I'm on my way out of this cold.....hope so.
> ...



I did the salt gargling and then drank the honey/cider vinegar mixture and I didn't have the usual drip/tickle that is so annoying at the start of a cold.  I hope it works again tonight.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 30, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



The remedies don't work for everything--they were ineffective against Hombre's strep throat he had recently for instance but they did help relieve residual symptoms once he was on anti-biotics and was getting well. But for the general normal upper respiratory stuff that goes around all the time, whether allergies or viral, I have found both very effective to remedy and possibly even prevent a lot of uglies. I'm glad they're working for you.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 30, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I have to say, the BEST Mexican food I've ever had was at a dinky store front restaurant in Benson, AZ.  Their décor featured kitchen tables and chairs, ala 1940's, linoleum floors, very "modest", to say the least.  But the portions were enormous and the food to die for.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 30, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I have had good Mexican food in Arizona too.  But even around here it isn't an automatic thing.  We all know where the good, better, and best restaurants are to get the best Mexican food and which restaurants we would rather just drive on by.  Part of it is also a matter of personal preference I suppose.  I have a certain idea of what a good enchilada should be, how it should be seasoned, how it should be served.  But others prefer something different.

A few years ago we discovered a little hole in the wall Asian place--could seat maybe 30 people max--no décor, linoleum floors, mismatched containers on the buffet.  But for $5 or less you could get the city's positively best Chinese food anybody could get anywhere  The place closed up when the owner died, and I still miss it.  The owner always remembered us and when she spotted us coming in, she immediately prepared and brought to us the drinks she knew we would order.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 30, 2014)

Sherry said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


We've been "dry" the last week and a half.  It's good.  We needed a spell without rain so that the hay farmers could get the last cutting in.  That old saying, "Make hay while the sun shines" isn't bs.  Without a few days of dry, sunny weather, any hay you cut goes bad.  So, luck is with me, the last cutting of hay and our annual dividend will both be available at the same time.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 30, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



Gotta love duct tape!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 30, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Several of our regulars haven't been posting much, if any lately.  I know Ollie is occupied elsewhere and I think he isn't liking the new USMB much.  But Derideo_Te hasn't posted in awhile and Sheila and Spoonman have been MIA for over a week now and several others are also mostly or wholly occupied elsewhere.  So hope everybody starts wandering back in as we settle into autumn because I miss them all.   But if the new software is just too frustrating to be fun for them, I hope they are well and happy someplace.


Hello!  I'm still pretty much swamped by everything.  With 20 students, two assignments per week to grade, pre-class prep, as well as my regular, full-time job and the dairy, I'm a bit overwhelmed and have little time.  I do stop by to read, but don't always have much to say.  This is my one day off and I am heating a pot of milk to make a batch of yogurt.  As soon as that is done, I'm outside to continue chores and Fall cleanup.  Additionally, I've been preparing to pack and store my meager possessions in preparation for my move South.  I still miss visiting here.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 30, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I miss Chinese restaurants that provide bowls for the rice.  It's much easier eating rice with chopsticks from a bowl than a flat plate.  Almost every Asian restaurant in Europe (that I visited) served meals with bowls.  I also miss good Greek restaurants.  Good gyros are not made from chopped, reconstituted minute steak style cold cuts.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 30, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Some of those mom and pop restaurants are the best.  There are some small restaurants in neighborhoods in SA that only the locals know about, that have excellent service and food, but their ambiance may not be that great.  Maybe that is why they don't continue to grow?


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 30, 2014)

Oh man, just woke up after sleeping for 3 1/2 hours.  Because of the heavy workload yesterday I had scrambled eggs with sausage, cheese and toast this morning, not my usual fare but I was hungry for it.  A little later the wife and I went to Stuff-mart, by the time we were done my stomach was in painful knots so I ate some Tums and went to bed.  Not in pain now but the stomach still doesn't feel right.  One of the eggs was cracked when I used it this morning, smelled and looked good.......  It may have been starting to go bad.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 30, 2014)

So everybody stop talking about food........


----------



## R.D. (Sep 30, 2014)

Okie dokie


----------



## Mertex (Sep 30, 2014)

The cold doesn't affect my appetite......hmmmmm.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 30, 2014)

The last of the guests just left after the birthday party that was a smashing success.  And we just received a call from good friends from Colorado who are in town and want to go out to dinner tomorrow night.  No rest for the wicked, I guess, but it's a good kind of busy.

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi and Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and assurance for Ringel,
007's Mom,
Pogo's aunt,
Derideo_te for comfort and healing,
Sarah G for comfort and healing,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery.
Mrs. Hossfly Liz, and Hossfly
BBD's shoulder
Mertex
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, and Becki.



P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 30, 2014)

Stomach still bad, had soup for dinner, stomach is really upset now.  Don't know what the heck is going on.  Took some more Tums and heading back to bed soon.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 30, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Stomach still bad, had soup for dinner, stomach is really upset now.  Don't know what the heck is going on.  Took some more Tums and heading back to bed soon.




So, how long are we not going to be able to mention "food"?    It's already been toooooooo long......


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 30, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Stomach still bad, had soup for dinner, stomach is really upset now.  Don't know what the heck is going on.  Took some more Tums and heading back to bed soon.
> ...


What's even worse is I'm hungry but pretty much any thing I eat tears up my stomach.  Too bad, there's an apple pie and vanilla ice cream waiting for me to dig into.......  Maybe tomorrow.
Yup, think it's definitely time for bed.


----------



## Noomi (Oct 1, 2014)

Feel better soon Ringel.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 1, 2014)

Ringle, you may some reflux issues.  Talk to the VA outpatient folks.

Autumn is solidly here.  What is nice is that we average twice the amount of rain for July and Aug and almost two and a half times the average for Sep.

With soil moisture high, much more snow in the higher elevations will slip off into the reservoirs, a good thing for all of us next year.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 1, 2014)

Going to have lunch with a friend from California today.

My daughter and I will probably catch an afternoon theater together if she can find a friend to sit with the little ones for a couple of hours.


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 1, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Stomach still bad, had soup for dinner, stomach is really upset now.  Don't know what the heck is going on.  Took some more Tums and heading back to bed soon.
> ...


I so miss Jughead, his posts and his pics of food. He always made me hungrier sooner than later....darn! But what pretty colors they were. I am very much into color coordinating and he had a way with those pictures of colorful foods.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 1, 2014)

AA, my wife agrees with you about men and women and getting older and being alone.  She thinks that does not apply to me individually, though: to the effect, "You are most self sufficient person in the world in terms of being alone without every being lonely."  Nice, but she does not know how much I really do need her.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 1, 2014)

Morning greetings, All!
It's getting a tittybit nipply in the mornings now.  No freezing, yet, but it's only a matter of time.  I have to get the garage ready to move my trailer into it, asap. 
Peepers savaged two of my fingers when I tried to pick him up.  I'm sporting some nasty bites.  He's been a member of my household a year now and is still as shy as any of the ferals outside.  The only time he'll physically contact me is when I open a can of food, then he'll strop himself on my legs.  I hope that with time, he will learn to trust me better.  For now, with two swollen knuckles, typing is a bit of a chore.  Plus, my hand is swelling up.  Guess I'll have to put another poultice on it, hopefully that will draw the infection and reduce the swelling.
Well, guess I'd better get myself ready for class.  We'll finish up with oxygen systems this morning and start another lab project.
Hope everyone is well and has a bright day.


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 1, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> AA, my wife agrees with you about men and women and getting older and being alone.  She thinks that does not apply to me individually, though: to the effect, "You are most self sufficient person in the world in terms of being alone without every being lonely."  Nice, but she does not know how much I really do need her.


Thanks Jakey.

Of course you are with her because you need her. That is why men tend to stay married if not given the opportunity to do otherwise...

Now! At least one of us has to get ready for work. Make a good one sweetie. xo

EDIT:  

Shower musings:  Thinking about my post in the shower and will _maybe_ address it more thoughtfully, when I come home. Just know that according to my preferences in life, freedom from another is better _regardless of age_.I have always been the happiest when I do life alone. It is very fulfilling to be independent.  Forget those ties that bind, even when your other half, so to speak, is a good person.....at best marriage, _for me,_ is boring. I don't do boring well. Never!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 1, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> AA, my wife agrees with you about men and women and getting older and being alone.  She thinks that does not apply to me individually, though: to the effect, "You are most self sufficient person in the world in terms of being alone without every being lonely."  Nice, but she does not know how much I really do need her.


I think that the ability to be alone without being lonely is a sign of someone who has matured and reached a stage in their life where they are comfortable in their own skins and do not need the approbation of others.  This does not mean you cannot appreciate your wife's role in your life.  P.S. Have you told her how much you appreciate her?


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 1, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


What I never understood about Albuquerque was that in a city with so many fine Mexican restaurants, why the hell are there 2 Taco Bells?

We have a great Chinese buffet place here in Foley. Great food at a good price. The place has been open for 19 years and the owner is beginning to become redneck.
Along with all the usual fare, there is always a big tray of spicy Cajun crawfish.
Then there was the Sunday afternoon I stopped by hoping to get some to-go food while we were renovating the bar. It was just 2 minutes to 4 and I found the door locked. The owner saw me and came to the door and told me, "We fixin' ta close velly soon." I about died! I had to turn and run off to keep from laughing.

Drat! Forgot to re-register the vehicles yesterday. Now I have to go brave the lines at DMV. I tell you: This place is like no other I have lived. I fully expect registering 3 vehicles to take an unheard of 5 minutes.


----------



## R.D. (Oct 1, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > AA, my wife agrees with you about men and women and getting older and being alone.  She thinks that does not apply to me individually, though: to the effect, "You are most self sufficient person in the world in terms of being alone without every being lonely."  Nice, but she does not know how much I really do need her.
> ...


----------



## mdk (Oct 1, 2014)

Good morning folks! I hope the day finds everyone well. I am gearing up for a big playoff game tonight. Let's Go Bucs!


----------



## peach174 (Oct 1, 2014)

Morning


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 1, 2014)

Mornin'.   Hope everyone is doing well, got broken sleep last night, woke up around 1 am and back to sleep around 4.   Stomach (appears) to feel better and other than being tired with a sleight sinus headache I feel okay, not fine or great, just okay.  


Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Back in Reston, Va we had a great place called Lucias, not only awesome Italian food but amazing pizzas and subs.  Right next door was a Schlubway........  How Schlubway (Subway by it's known name......) staying in business can only be chalked up to many Americans seriously screwed up taste buds.


----------



## 007 (Oct 1, 2014)

My back is still killing me. Thank God I start physical therapy tomorrow, but I hope ta' hell it actually does me some good.

After two and half years of being up on jacks for the front end restoration and upgrading on my lifted GMC, I got one wheel on the ground yesterday. Not much left to do on the other side too but some final assembly, and that side will be on the ground too, but I decided to take the day off since I got up and could hardly walk. It's a day in the recliner with the heating pad for me. I'm really, REALLY getting sick of this pain. It's getting hard to recall when I DIDN'T have back pain.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 1, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I confess to a weakness for Taco Bell tacos.  They taste better to me and they are easier to eat than the fancier tacos you get in most Mexican restaurants around here.  So if we don't make tacos at home, when we go for tacos we go to Taco Bell.  I suppose that's why they stay in business LOL.

Your story of the restaurant reminded me of our experience in Houston.  Tired of the usual Tex Mex fare and burgers we went to a recommended Chinese Restaurant.  Wonderful ambiance with the all traditional décor and the staff were all in traditional Chinese smocks, etc. and most appeared to be Asian.  So the beautiful Asian waitress comes to our table--she was gorgeous and sported a traditional Chinese hairdo along with her impeccable Chinese smock.  She takes out her order pad and smiles and says, "Can I hep ya'll?"   (We did resist laughing out loud--at least until later.  )


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 1, 2014)

Good morning all.  After today's rather strenuous activities doing all the cooking and preparation for the birthday dinner, I woke up quite stiff and sore and still tired.  Just don't have the stamina I used to have and I hate that.  Glad Ringel is feeling better though and still sending healing vibes for 007's sore back.  Chronic pain can indeed wear a body down.  I still think you ought to order one of those Beactive knee braces that is supposed to relieve low back pain--you can see a promo on it at Beactivebracesale.   Let me know if it works and I'm going to get one for Hombre and me.  (I'm too cheap to buy one unless I know it works.)  They've been advertising for months though and so far I haven't seen anybody reporting it as a scam.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 1, 2014)

Fine job son-in-law.  Kept your vows for just over four years.  I can't say I've watched my daughter give up on anyone, except a brother-in-law, now we add you.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 1, 2014)

Not sure I'm feeling better per se, the stomach is better (mostly) but it feels like it's moved up into my head, feeling slightly feverish and "foggy".  The house is a disaster as we've been away most of the time and only back in Trinidad for short periods of time.  Brought down lots of stuff from the estate so things are everywhere, haven't had time to fully sort all the mail so much of it is covering the dining room table.  Yesterday I planned on a major clean but that didn't happen though the wife did some and this morning the realtor (property manager) called to have someone show the house this afternoon.  Told her to warn them it's a mess, she's aware of everything that has been going on with us.  Did clean up the kitchen a little, did the dishes, swept and mopped plus emptied the trash, it's still a mess.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 1, 2014)

A brace is fine for short term issues foxfyre.  Long term it robs you of the strength in that muscle group.  It is a scam in the sense of The Scooter Store.  Ripping off the government.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 1, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Fine job son-in-law.  Kept your vows for just over four years.  I can't say I've watched my daughter give up on anyone, except a brother-in-law, now we add you.



Sorry Save.  There are times we all wish we had been better judges of character before we put our faith and confidence in somebody.  And it is especially painful when faith is misplaced in somebody we marry but it happens in every family.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 1, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> A brace is fine for short term issues foxfyre.  Long term it robs you of the strength in that muscle group.  It is a scam in the sense of The Scooter Store.  Ripping off the government.



This one is not a brace to strengthen the knee though Save.  According to its billing, It is designed to apply acupressure to a particular nerve in the back of the knee that interrupts the pain cycle of sciatica and other low back pain.  And it's cheap and, so far as I know, not covered by insurance so I don't think it is that kind of scam.  Now whether it doesn't live up to its advertised benefits is another story and if it does not, then it is just another shoddy product that will go by the wayside when people figure out it isn't worth the money.  Sort of like the Thighmaster.


----------



## 007 (Oct 1, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  After today's rather strenuous activities doing all the cooking and preparation for the birthday dinner, I woke up quite stiff and sore and still tired.  Just don't have the stamina I used to have and I hate that.  Glad Ringel is feeling better though and still sending healing vibes for 007's sore back.  Chronic pain can indeed wear a body down.  I still think you ought to order one of those Beactive knee braces that is supposed to relieve low back pain--you can see a promo on it at Beactivebracesale.   Let me know if it works and I'm going to get one for Hombre and me.  (I'm too cheap to buy one unless I know it works.)  They've been advertising for months though and so far I haven't seen anybody reporting it as a scam.


I've seen those on TV also, Foxy, but wasn't inclined what so ever to even think about getting one. Looks like complete snake oil to me, and judging by these reviews... BeActive Brace Reviews - Pain Relief or Scam  that's exactly what it is.

I'm holding out hope that the physical therapist can help me. If not, it's back to the VA to talk about the next step. I like those commercials I see on TV for the http://www.laserspineinstitute.com/.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 1, 2014)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all.  After today's rather strenuous activities doing all the cooking and preparation for the birthday dinner, I woke up quite stiff and sore and still tired.  Just don't have the stamina I used to have and I hate that.  Glad Ringel is feeling better though and still sending healing vibes for 007's sore back.  Chronic pain can indeed wear a body down.  I still think you ought to order one of those Beactive knee braces that is supposed to relieve low back pain--you can see a promo on it at Beactivebracesale.   Let me know if it works and I'm going to get one for Hombre and me.  (I'm too cheap to buy one unless I know it works.)  They've been advertising for months though and so far I haven't seen anybody reporting it as a scam.
> ...



Yeah, I didn't think to look up reviews for the product, but would have done that before actually buying it.  But you prompted me to look at the review site you linked and some others, and it definitely appears to be a highly questionable product and a highly questionable company selling it.  Amazon.com has just recently started carrying the product though and only showed one review--unfavorable.  .

As for the Laser Spine Institute I would check that out very very carefully.  An external leg brace might be a colossal waste of money but is unlikely to do any significant damage.  But any form of surgery, even as minimal as the LSI advertises, is a big deal and should only be done by honest to goodness experts.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 1, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




The best thing is to keep hydrated.....be sure to drink lots of water.  When I was a kid, and got sick from upset stomach and I couldn't keep anything down, not even water, my grandmother would boil rice, then she would drain the rice out and refrigerate the water....that was the only thing I could keep down and it kept me hydrated.  Those old remedies sometimes are the best.  Hope you get better soon.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 1, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Yeah, I was thinking that I hadn't seen him in a long time.  Hope he comes back, I miss his food pictures and his cartoons.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 1, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> I confess to a weakness for Taco Bell tacos.  They taste better to me and they are easier to eat than the fancier tacos you get in most Mexican restaurants around here.  So if we don't make tacos at home, when we go for tacos we go to Taco Bell.  I suppose that's why they stay in business LOL.
> 
> Your story of the restaurant reminded me of our experience in Houston.  Tired of the usual Tex Mex fare and burgers we went to a recommended Chinese Restaurant.  Wonderful ambiance with the all traditional décor and the staff were all in traditional Chinese smocks, etc. and most appeared to be Asian.  So the beautiful Asian waitress comes to our table--she was gorgeous and sported a traditional Chinese hairdo along with her impeccable Chinese smock.  She takes out her order pad and smiles and says, "Can I hep ya'll?"   (We did resist laughing out loud--at least until later.  )



I agree on the Taco Bell tacos.   I don't much care for the rest of their food, but their "Cool ranch" tacos are great when you don't feel like cooking.  On Wednesdays we go to choir practice, so we don't eat any supper, but we like to stop at the Taco Bell on the way home, pick up a 1/2 dozen cool ranch tacos and have them at home with a diet coke....they are soooo good. 

I like my tacos better, I heat the shells and my meat has plenty of mexican spices in it, green chiles, garlic, cumin, salt and pepper.....and onions minced extra fine.....

Would be nice if I could find the cool ranch taco shells at the grocery store.


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 1, 2014)

This is my 33,333rd post! 

Taco Bell has some good $1 menu items now.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 1, 2014)

So, there is an Ebola case in the U.S.......and it is in Texas....and the symptoms are flu like.......

Okay, I'm not worried.....I don't have flue symptoms, but yikes, Dallas is not that far away.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 1, 2014)

Figured there was a reason the wife was getting calls from potential employers up in the Springs and Denver.......  She was just cleared to go back to work,dropped the work release with her boss and HR, they stated they would have to talk with her about it.......  Just got a phone call from HR saying she was released September 14th, didn't she get the letter?  
Yeah, letter, right.....  They made that decision today.  
At least we have money from the inheritance with much more on the way.  Time to start working on a move back up to the Springs.  Still haven't heard anything concerning my SSDI....... 
Said it was because she couldn't do her job.......  Thinking about contacting a lawyer.......


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 1, 2014)

Yes i really am this bored.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 1, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Can't you register your vehicles on line?  We can here, and it costs $10 less if you forgo a visit to the DMV.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 1, 2014)

007 said:


> My back is still killing me. Thank God I start physical therapy tomorrow, but I hope ta' hell it actually does me some good.
> 
> After two and half years of being up on jacks for the front end restoration and upgrading on my lifted GMC, I got one wheel on the ground yesterday. Not much left to do on the other side too but some final assembly, and that side will be on the ground too, but I decided to take the day off since I got up and could hardly walk. It's a day in the recliner with the heating pad for me. I'm really, REALLY getting sick of this pain. It's getting hard to recall when I DIDN'T have back pain.


If you can work through this, get proper treatment, you will not believe how much it changes your life.  Having recently lost 40 lbs, I am amazed at how much better my knees, hips, and back feel.  I sure hope the treatment helps you get better.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 1, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Fine job son-in-law.  Kept your vows for just over four years.  I can't say I've watched my daughter give up on anyone, except a brother-in-law, now we add you.


What did I miss?


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 1, 2014)

Mertex said:


> So, there is an Ebola case in the U.S.......and it is in Texas....and the symptoms are flu like.......
> 
> Okay, I'm not worried.....I don't have flue symptoms, but yikes, Dallas is not that far away.



Yes, well I wouldn't go spending a bunch of money on extra life insurance just yet dear one.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 1, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Fine job son-in-law.  Kept your vows for just over four years.  I can't say I've watched my daughter give up on anyone, except a brother-in-law, now we add you.
> ...



Just one of the many reasons I know there's a God.  If there wasn't, I'd be on a return flight from exterminating someone.  Fortunately for me there is grace and a big picture view of eternity.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 1, 2014)

Instead, I find myself helping unwind finances and make each of them as whole as possible.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 1, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Instead, I find myself helping unwind finances and make each of them as whole as possible.




I hear ya....the joys of parenting.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 2, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


We can, but as usual, I waited just past the last minute.

I was wrong on my time estimate. I got out of my truck at 12:04 and returned to it at 12:07. The whole painful experience took 3 minutes. It actually took me longer to peel the blasted sticker off the card and apply it to my plate.  
I do have to go back next month to register the "guest cottage" but I expect that to go quicker. I may even try it on line,


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 2, 2014)

blackhawk said:


> Yes i really am this bored.




Hey, interesting hair-style!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 2, 2014)

Wishing you all a good Thursday, folks. Enjoy your day!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 2, 2014)

Thought I'd share this cutie with y'all:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 2, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Thought I'd share this cutie with y'all:




And what does this teach us?

It teaches us to beware of a pussy's wrath.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Yes i really am this bored.
> ...



Good morning Stat....nothing strange about the hair style....that's the way mine looks in the morning.....


----------



## Mertex (Oct 2, 2014)

Happy Thursday, everyone......enjoy the day.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 2, 2014)

Work release from garage sale duty!  The strange ways we actually like work....


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 2, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Figured there was a reason the wife was getting calls from potential employers up in the Springs and Denver.......  She was just cleared to go back to work,dropped the work release with her boss and HR, they stated they would have to talk with her about it.......  Just got a phone call from HR saying she was released September 14th, didn't she get the letter?
> Yeah, letter, right.....  They made that decision today.
> At least we have money from the inheritance with much more on the way.  Time to start working on a move back up to the Springs.  Still haven't heard anything concerning my SSDI.......
> Said it was because she couldn't do her job.......  Thinking about contacting a lawyer.......



There are no words.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 2, 2014)

Morning all.  Woke up exhausted from the unusually strenuous week's activities, but I'm sure everything will be brighter after a good infusion of coffee and getting everything limbered up.  Need to get our Senior Saints newsletter out today, but otherwise have a pretty free day and boy do I need one.  Hoping for a good Thursday for everybody despite everything.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 2, 2014)

Don't worry, be happy!

At a minimum it will confuse your detractors.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 2, 2014)

Good morning Coffee Shop! A fair crowd for poker last night, but I didn't get out of there til almost 1AM. Today is supposed to be my day off, but I have some running to do and then have to meet with a radio station ad lady to finalize our spots and schedule through Halloween.
83 and cloudy with T storms on the way.
The coffee du jour is organic Guatemalan Estate, ground seconds before being brewed extra strong.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 2, 2014)

You guys think we're not being tracked on the internet?  Hombre and I have been doing our Christmas shopping this past month, all on line, and earlier in the week I ordered a flannel shirt for my daughter-in-law--special request from her.  Ever since, every website I go to whether it is Drudge Report or LA Times or RCP or the weather report or wherever, I am now seeing ads from the company I ordered it from.  And just now, across the top of this page at USMB, I am seeing a small banner ad for one of our local auto dealerships here in Albuquerque.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 2, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> You guys think we're not being tracked on the internet?  Hombre and I have been doing our Christmas shopping this past month, all on line, and earlier in the week I ordered a flannel shirt for my daughter-in-law--special request from her.  Ever since, every website I go to whether it is Drudge Report or LA Times or RCP or the weather report or wherever, I am now seeing ads from the company I ordered it from.  And just now, across the top of this page at USMB, I am seeing a small banner ad for one of our local auto dealerships here in Albuquerque.


Are you using Chrome? It is the worst.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 2, 2014)

Of course we are being tracked based on where we look and where we shop and what we buy online.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 2, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Work release from garage sale duty!  The strange ways we actually like work....




That's funny....Mr Mertex always seems to have a prior important engagement whenever we are participating in a garage sale.....even though the garage sale is planned for weeks....hmmmmm.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 2, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> You guys think we're not being tracked on the internet?  Hombre and I have been doing our Christmas shopping this past month, all on line, and earlier in the week I ordered a flannel shirt for my daughter-in-law--special request from her.  Ever since, every website I go to whether it is Drudge Report or LA Times or RCP or the weather report or wherever, I am now seeing ads from the company I ordered it from.  And just now, across the top of this page at USMB, I am seeing a small banner ad for one of our local auto dealerships here in Albuquerque.




Don't you have Adblock?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 2, 2014)

smart Mr. Mertex

though personally I enjoy them a lot, putting them on as well as shopping


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 2, 2014)

Mertex said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Work release from garage sale duty!  The strange ways we actually like work....
> ...


 
I cannot verify or deny any such strategy on behalf of husbands everywhere.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 2, 2014)

Morning!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 2, 2014)

A beautiful day here in the city.

Should have a week of high sixties to mid seventies.

No rain, although Sept was the 9th wettest Sept on record here.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 2, 2014)

Have a realtor friend looking for rentals for us up in the Springs, the wife is already working on setting up job interviews.  No "pod" services down here in Podunk so it's U-Haul or a full service mover.  If it's U-Haul then I have someone down here who will pack the truck for me for around $100 and I can always find someone in the Springs to unload it, heck the guy who will pack it would be willing to come up and unpack it for me.  He's been doing our lawn and other items here since spring, a good guy we can pretty much depend on though not the most thorough worker......


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 2, 2014)

Woke up to the mid 40s here, will probably go up to the Springs tomorrow to get some things set in motion and they're calling for a high of 57 up there........


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 2, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > You guys think we're not being tracked on the internet?  Hombre and I have been doing our Christmas shopping this past month, all on line, and earlier in the week I ordered a flannel shirt for my daughter-in-law--special request from her.  Ever since, every website I go to whether it is Drudge Report or LA Times or RCP or the weather report or wherever, I am now seeing ads from the company I ordered it from.  And just now, across the top of this page at USMB, I am seeing a small banner ad for one of our local auto dealerships here in Albuquerque.
> ...



No, I use IE/Bing for most of my browsing because it is fast, doesn't give me any grief, it is very user friendly for me, and I like the pretty pictures they use for background.     I will go to Chrome if Bing isn't finding what I look for because it can find stuff Bing doesn't and vice versa.  Firefox was not satisfactory for me--gave me a lot of problems so I discontinued it.   I don't use Adblock because I play a lot of on line games and it interferes with some of those.  Don't use popup blockers for the same reason, but I get a lot fewer popups and annoying talking ads with IE than with any other browser.  The ads are seldom annoying and rarely interfere with what I'm doing.  I'm just noticing that I am being targeted for my particular interests and activities.

I just run my malware protection often and clean every thing up.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 2, 2014)

Twas a beautiful October day here. Really wonderful.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Pogo (Oct 2, 2014)

Sherry said:


>




Am not.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 2, 2014)

The wife let me know she has an interview up in the Springs tomorrow.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 2, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I'm with Pogo.  I don't have a Monday-Friday schedule.  Hell, a lot of the time I don't even know what my schedule is going to be until the day arrives.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 2, 2014)

Sherry said:


>



Just work right through the weekend like me.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 2, 2014)

What's a week end? OH you mean when you're off from work? Thursday? Only I had to meet with a radio station ad person today. It could have been worse. She is a former Miss Alabama.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 2, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Or you can sleep right through the weekend......  Like me.......  I wish......


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 2, 2014)

Good night everyone.  I am thinking a break from USMB is in order.  Too many threads spewing hate towards Christians and minorities and that doesn't even begin to cover the general hate toward opposing points of political views.  I feel I need to be more positive and it is a struggle when you post here, to be that way.  Maybe tomorrow I will feel differently.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 2, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Good night everyone.  I am thinking a break from USMB is in order.  Too many threads spewing hate towards Christians and minorities and that doesn't even begin to cover the general hate toward opposing points of political views.  I feel I need to be more positive and it is a struggle when you post here, to be that way.  Maybe tomorrow I will feel differently.



You can always just avoid the other areas for a while and stick to the CS!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 3, 2014)

That's pretty much what I do anymore.  I do my serious discussions elsewhere but come here because I like you guys.  Every now and then you find an intelligent discussion here too, but they're really rare.  But I would really hate to lose contact with all the special people who come to the Coffee Shop.

But now I'm really weary....it is almost 1 a.m. in New Mexico and I'm headed for bed.  Wishing all a good night's sleep and a good day tomorrow.

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi and Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and for the Ringels in a difficult transition,
007's Mom,
Pogo's aunt,
Derideo_te for comfort and healing,
Sarah G for comfort and healing,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery.
Mrs. Hossfly (Liz), and Hossfly
BBD's shoulder
Mertex
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, and Becki.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 3, 2014)

Here's wishing you all a good Friday.

Tonight begins YOM KIPPUR (day of atonement) for our Jewish brethren in USMB, arguably the most holy day in the entire year, and a fasting period of slightly over 24 hours. It starts this evening with KOL NIDRE and will end tomorrow evening. So, as of tonight, as was the case at Rosh Hashonah, I will be offline during that time.

Enjoy your coffee today!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 3, 2014)

To our Jewish friends:






Kol Nidre
​


----------



## Pogo (Oct 3, 2014)

Pouring rain here in Chattanooga.  Didn't see it coming, gonna get soaked.  Phooey.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 3, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Here's wishing you all a good Friday.
> 
> Tonight begins YOM KIPPUR (day of atonement) for our Jewish brethren in USMB, arguably the most holy day in the entire year, and a fasting period of slightly over 24 hours. It starts this evening with KOL NIDRE and will end tomorrow evening. So, as of tonight, as was the case at Rosh Hashonah, I will be offline during that time.
> 
> Enjoy your coffee today!



Having my coffee today, as well.  Have a good day, Stat.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 3, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> To our Jewish friends:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ditto


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 3, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Pouring rain here in Chattanooga.  Didn't see it coming, gonna get soaked.  Phooey.



We had our rain the previous two weeks.  Dry out.  We will have sun for the next seven days.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 3, 2014)

The numbers guy speads a little love before going offline for Yom Kippur:











So, and with this posting, I am now going offline until late Saturday. Have 3 more business appointments and then I jump into my best suit and travel to Erev Kom Kippur services. Time for deep prayer and introspection.  My best to all USMB members.

-Stat


----------



## 007 (Oct 3, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Good night everyone.  I am thinking a break from USMB is in order.  Too many threads spewing hate towards Christians and minorities and that doesn't even begin to cover the general hate toward opposing points of political views.  I feel I need to be more positive and it is a struggle when you post here, to be that way.  Maybe tomorrow I will feel differently.
> ...


That's exactly what I do. It does your general well being no good at all when some bubble head here runs their little smart ass mouth to you on the board, and then you want to reach out and give them a little friendly strangle and explain to them why that's not such a good idea... but you can't. So, just visit the CS, and avoid that.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 3, 2014)

Good morning, woke up to temps in the upper 30s, the weather people claim it's partly cloudy with wintery precipitation......  Guess they haven't looked out side, it's heavily low hanging overcast but no precipt...... good!  Gotta head up to the Springs in about a half hour.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 3, 2014)

I have friends that hold different political views and even Mrs. Liberty cancels out my vote on occasion.  The difference is, I know them as a whole person versus a message board where about all I do know is their political opinions.  Dislike of their view can quickly become out and out hate for some.

When I came back here, I decided to point out facts and try to find things my opposing poster and I could agree on.  There have been a few.  Throwing in a little humor to ease the gap in thought.  This is the only way the country as a whole can heal and work together better.

Regretfully, the religion section is filled with damaged souls lashing out.  I was so hoping to have a nice discussion with a few fellow believers.

The advice given here is sound.  I can hang out with you and visit my kitty friends too.  It also has come to my attention that the opposition politically is more bothered by me than the reverse.  

You are all charged with having a good day and helping others.  May success be yours.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Oct 3, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Good night everyone.  I am thinking a break from USMB is in order.  Too many threads spewing hate towards Christians and minorities and that doesn't even begin to cover the general hate toward opposing points of political views.  I feel I need to be more positive and it is a struggle when you post here, to be that way.  Maybe tomorrow I will feel differently.


/hug


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 3, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Pouring rain here in Chattanooga.  Didn't see it coming, gonna get soaked.  Phooey.
> ...


Same here on the sun deal. Normally October can be quite blustery but so far, it feels like fall rather than winter. Kinda` nice.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 3, 2014)

Rained like hell for a half hour here too. We got an inch in that time. It's supposed to clear up by this evening and cool off considerably. High of 82 today, 57 by dawn 72 the high tomorrow and going down to about 49 by dawn. Yippee!!! No AC needed for a while.


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 3, 2014)

007 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Everyone has to find their own way of dealing with negativity. My way works perfectly for me.: I don't subscribe to any threads. I don't enter threads with vitriol going on. I don't argue opinions. I use my ignore list, albeit, lightly. I don't enter controversial  threads with any mods posting in them and avoid most posts by liberals. I know where they are coming from. There are some libs I have grown fond of over the years, so I don't read anything they have to say about politics.  I prefer to run into them here in the CS.

As I take my morning shower, I will no doubt think of other ways I make my experience here, a positive one.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 3, 2014)

Garage sale update:

Thursday was not a good day for a small sale with intermittent rain.  I gave Mrs. Liberty $15 to help with making change.  She brought in about $10.  Didn't have the gall to ask for the $15 back.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 3, 2014)

Conversing with cute kitty avies AquaAthena?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 3, 2014)

Good morning all.  Up early so I would be out of bed and coherent when our roofers arrive to do the yearly maintenance.   It has been downright chilly mornings lately--high 30's or low 40's for lows--so we're having the swamp cooler winterized in the morning and switch over to the furnace.  Our nights have become definitely fall like finally at night--still warm days but mostly high 70's.  The mountains are shimmering gold with great color in the aspens this year.

Folks are already pouring into the city for the annual Balloon Fiesta that kicks off in the morning with the first mass ascension--by tonight it will be very difficult to find a motel room within 60 miles around here.  Looks like gorgeous weather for the week long event--no systems expected at least for several days so light winds, cold mornings (great for ballooning) and warm days to enjoy the sights and activities in the afternoons.  Already there were a lot of balloons up this morning as the early arrivals and locals are flying for fun.  (And maybe a bit of profit offering balloon rides.)

From last year to give perspective of how big some of these balloons are:






Some of the smaller ones:


----------



## peach174 (Oct 3, 2014)

Morning Everybody!


----------



## peach174 (Oct 3, 2014)

Hoping everybody has a great weekend.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 3, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Here's wishing you all a good Friday.
> 
> Tonight begins YOM KIPPUR (day of atonement) for our Jewish brethren in USMB, arguably the most holy day in the entire year, and a fasting period of slightly over 24 hours. It starts this evening with KOL NIDRE and will end tomorrow evening. So, as of tonight, as was the case at Rosh Hashonah, I will be offline during that time.
> 
> Enjoy your coffee today!



Wishing you a great YOM KIPPUR, and I won't mention food, I promise.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 3, 2014)

Aww....a break from cooking.  Today is Pizza night.  Yay!


----------



## Mertex (Oct 3, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Pouring rain here in Chattanooga.  Didn't see it coming, gonna get soaked.  Phooey.
> ...



What a disappointment for us.  The weatherman claimed we were getting a storm last night, that it would probably get her around 10:00....well, surprise, surprise, nary a drop!
Thank goodness that it is cool and we have some clouds, my plants are not stressing out as much as they had been in the 90+ degree weather.


----------



## westwall (Oct 3, 2014)

When all one see's is horror one begins to think that is all there is.  Here is a video that shows there are still good people out there too....


----------



## Sherry (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## saveliberty (Oct 3, 2014)

Did you or did you not say party in the Coffee Shop at 10?


----------



## Tresha91203 (Oct 3, 2014)

Well, that calls for an Irish Coffee!


----------



## Sherry (Oct 3, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Did you or did you not say party in the Coffee Shop at 10?



I brought the chips and salsa.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 3, 2014)

I brought a jalapeno on a stick...

...talky little thing.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 3, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> I brought a jalapeno on a stick...
> 
> ...talky little thing.



My son loves Jeff Dunham.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 3, 2014)

Si.


----------



## Noomi (Oct 4, 2014)

Afternoon all!
Third class for the week is over, and once again Sensei asked me if I was okay as I went pale. It reminds me that I have to fight the urge to put in 100% as my body won't be capable of that for several weeks yet. 
The hardest thing about recovery is knowing that you can no longer do what you used to. Your body cannot give you enough energy to get through something you once thought easy. 

Bit frustrating, but it happens to others too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 4, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi and Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
007's Mom,
Pogo's aunt,
Derideo_te for comfort and healing,
Sarah G for comfort and healing,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
Mrs. Hossfly (Liz) and Hossfly,
BBD's shoulder,
Mertex,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, and Becki.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Noomi (Oct 4, 2014)

Went to the gym tonight, decided to do just some weights to see what I could manage. I did warm up my legs on the bike first, did three ks which I was happy about, but on the weights, I was shocked to learn that my strength has declined as well as my energy levels. I knew things wouldn't be as good as they were and I was prepared for that, I just wasn't expecting to feel completely defeated and at a loss as to what, exactly I can do for exercise. 

Feeling a bit frustrated. Getting out and moving is better than sitting around at home doing nothing, but I need to work out what I am capable of because everything gets me so out of breath and dizzy. Weird.


----------



## Noomi (Oct 4, 2014)

On a happier note, I hope everyone is enjoying their Saturday. Daylight Savings starts here tomorrow morning (I hate daylight savings) and I am not looking forward to it. Never liked it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 4, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Went to the gym tonight, decided to do just some weights to see what I could manage. I did warm up my legs on the bike first, did three ks which I was happy about, but on the weights, I was shocked to learn that my strength has declined as well as my energy levels. I knew things wouldn't be as good as they were and I was prepared for that, I just wasn't expecting to feel completely defeated and at a loss as to what, exactly I can do for exercise.
> 
> Feeling a bit frustrated. Getting out and moving is better than sitting around at home doing nothing, but I need to work out what I am capable of because everything gets me so out of breath and dizzy. Weird.


Fighting anything, even a common cold takes a lot out of the body, the body uses quite a bit of energy in it's own defense so yeah, your body's gonna need time and work to get back to normal, just don't try to overdo or rush it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 4, 2014)

Good happy Saturday morning, all.  No joy in mudville, the Dodgers lost, but the USU Aggies whipped BYU Kittens badly.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm back!  Shoulder is all healed up now and doesn't hurt at all.  Once again I am firing on all pistons.  Interesting day here.  I woke up at 0800 and it was cold, and I have seen the first snow flakes of the coming winter here.  We had some rain/snow mix and I can't say I am very happy about that.  Also today is Mrs. BBD's birthday.  She turned 65 today.  I've never found myself in bed with a 65 year old lady before so I'm on new ground here.  I have to say though, she looks pretty darned good for 65!  She is off with a friend at the annual Autumn on Parade here this morning and probably for most of the afternoon looking at all the crafts and stuff they are selling.  Taco and I are hanging out here at the house.  Well, time for more coffee.  More later.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 4, 2014)

Any advice, BBD? I'm considering sleeping with a 65 year old come next June.

58 at wake up this morning and 65 at 11:19. Gotta head in early today. Poker starts at 2 PM.

Y'all have a great Saturday!

Hey! I got the property tax bill in the mail just now. It has gone up about 20% to a whopping $265/year.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 4, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Aww....a break from cooking.  Today is Pizza night.  Yay!



Pizza night at our house means I make the pizza, LOL.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 4, 2014)

Good morning all.  A glorious day here--the mass ascension got off without a hitch into a brilliant clear blue sky this morning.  Will be in the low to mid 40's for lows all week but into the high seventies or low 80's for highs--perfect weather for the Fiesta.

Looks weird to look at the national map and there is no precipitation anywhere west of the great lakes except for some tiny showers in the Dakotas.  First time the map has looked like that in a long time for us here in the monsoon states, i.e. Arizona, New Mexico, Colorado. . . .and that is really bad for California that remains seriously parched.

I think I shall fold towels and wash cloths today.  They have been piling up for some time in a huge laundry basket in the laundry room and it now threatens to overflow.  Procrastination is working well.

More coffee.  A great Saturday everybody and Yom Kippur continues until sundown for our Jewish friends.

The first wave lifting off this morning. . .(the special shapes are not usually launched in the first wave). . . .they launch 100 at a time in successive waves until all are up.






What it looks like from the air as they are starting to inflate:


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 4, 2014)

I remember small property tax bills in the South, yes.

We have a huge discount here in SLC for 65 and over, and other things for veterans.

The city is far more veteran friendly that forty years ago, for which I am grateful.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 4, 2014)

Awww....happy Saturday


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 4, 2014)

I hope the momma and fawn said, "thank you."


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 4, 2014)

She looked grateful.    How cute.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 4, 2014)

Well, Yom Kippur has come and gone and the fast is now broken. Back to normal life.
Hope you all are enjoying a nice Saturday.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 4, 2014)

I posted this in the announcements section, thought our fellow coffee-shoppers might find this to be interesting:


Some New Web-browsers Out There... Worth A Test-drive.... US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Pogo (Oct 4, 2014)

So in Chattanooga, not 250 miles away and more or less same latitude, I had 87 degree afternoons.  Back home here it's 42, going down to 33 overnight.  I just spent a couple of hours winterizing.

I still have tomatoes on the vines.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 4, 2014)

Sherry said:


>





I think I just fell in love with you.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> So in Chattanooga, not 250 miles away and more or less same latitude, I had 87 degree afternoons.  Back home here it's 42, going down to 33 overnight.  I just spent a couple of hours winterizing.
> 
> I still have tomatoes on the vines.




The worst thing about winter is women's feet.

I'm  in bed with a woman, and she feels oh so good and soft and warm and delightful, and (ok, I'll stop right there, don't wanna cause any coronaries), and then she touches me with her feet under the covers and they are like ICEBERGS!!!!  BRRRRRRRRR!!!!

So, I am not thrilled about winterizing.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 4, 2014)

We made a run up to the Springs today, checked out a few houses plus put some stuff in storage.  The wife is still looking for jobs including Albuquerque because on a lark I looked up houses for sale and rentals......  Like the prices and what we've seen so far.  May make a trip down there next week to take a good look around, see if it's something we really want to do.  Seen some really good deals west and northwest of Albuquerque, some in east Albuquerque but have been told before that the east side is less than desirable, higher crime.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 4, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Did you or did you not say party in the Coffee Shop at 10?




Thank you for the invite.....I brought some snacks....the wine is cooling in the ice bucket.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm ready for Fall.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 4, 2014)

blackhawk said:


> I'm ready for Fall.



Okay, you're not going to get that in Texas.  Maybe a little bit of that up in Lost Maples, but it would be nice.  I have a Chinese Pistache (well 3 of them, but 2 are still small), and it turns yellow and then red.....but it's a lone wolf in my yard.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 4, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Lair, you been liking Ms Sherry for quite some time.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 4, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > So in Chattanooga, not 250 miles away and more or less same latitude, I had 87 degree afternoons.  Back home here it's 42, going down to 33 overnight.  I just spent a couple of hours winterizing.
> ...



You could give her a foot massage before getting in bed after her soaking her feet in warm water.


----------



## R.D. (Oct 4, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Aww....a break from cooking.  Today is Pizza night.  Yay!
> ...








Prosciutto and arugula pizza .....mmmmmm

I found a no fail crust recipe.   8oz Greek yogurt and 1cup self rising flour. Mix and kneed 6 minutes....really, no fail.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 4, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I copying that down....looks so good....


----------



## R.D. (Oct 4, 2014)

Mertex said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Did you or did you not say party in the Coffee Shop at 10?
> ...


My kind of party!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 4, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




I've gone that route a number of times....


----------



## Mertex (Oct 4, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Well okay....I'll have to tell Mr Mertex, he often complains like you......


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 4, 2014)

Fall in the Rockies


----------



## Sherry (Oct 4, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Warming up my tootsies between my ex's thighs is one of the few things that I miss about him.


----------



## R.D. (Oct 4, 2014)

Freezing him with feet is one true pleasure that can never be duplicated


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 4, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Cruel and unusual punishment!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 4, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Freezing him with feet is one true pleasure that can never be duplicated



Fascinating.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 4, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



He never complained.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 4, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


I have thighs. Just sayin'.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 4, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> We made a run up to the Springs today, checked out a few houses plus put some stuff in storage.  The wife is still looking for jobs including Albuquerque because on a lark I looked up houses for sale and rentals......  Like the prices and what we've seen so far.  May make a trip down there next week to take a good look around, see if it's something we really want to do.  Seen some really good deals west and northwest of Albuquerque, some in east Albuquerque but have been told before that the east side is less than desirable, higher crime.



Not at all.  Some of Albuquerque's finest neighborhoods are on the east side.  I live on the east side in what I believe to be Albuquerque's best high school district.  Have great neighbors, good but not nit picky aesthetics, and crime is just something we don't worry about around here.  Worst things that have happened is our next door neighbor's tree got tee-peed (he's the vice-principal and athletic director at the high school) and one Halloween the kids threw a large fire cracker in our mailbox.  And that's pretty much it.

We prefer the east side because almost all of the hospitals, medical facilities, and our shopping and service networks are on this side of the river and Albuquerque doesn't have enough bridges.  But there are some really good property values on the west side too.  We have friends and relatives on both sides of the river.

The west side is growing because that is mostly the only direction Albuquerque has to grow.  It is butted up against the mountains on the east as far as it can go--Kirtland AFB  and the airport is sprawled out along the southern boundary, and the Sandia Indian Reservation and Rio Rancho forms the northern boundary.  So we keep building west.

The area you want to avoid is parts of the southeast in what is affectionately known as the war zone.  Gangland and drug runners but some nice folks live in that area too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 4, 2014)

Right now we're listening to the thump-thump-thump of the big fireworks display at the Balloon Fiesta--they end each evening's activities with a fireworks show.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 4, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




But do you complain?


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 4, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > We made a run up to the Springs today, checked out a few houses plus put some stuff in storage.  The wife is still looking for jobs including Albuquerque because on a lark I looked up houses for sale and rentals......  Like the prices and what we've seen so far.  May make a trip down there next week to take a good look around, see if it's something we really want to do.  Seen some really good deals west and northwest of Albuquerque, some in east Albuquerque but have been told before that the east side is less than desirable, higher crime.
> ...


I'm seeing some awesome foreclosure and auction sales, mostly in Rio Rancho and western suburbs but also some to the east.  We're talking (foreclosure) prices for good sized homes under 50K and auctions starting at $10, which will obviously go much higher due to the fact many of these homes are over 3000 square feet, though the bank foreclosure estimates are under 100K.
With my inheritance and moneys from SSDI, when it comes in, is more than enough for one of the 50-60K homes with 30K + left over. 
We're seriously considering it as nothing has come from the job search in Colorado Springs (he's been looking since we got down here to Trinidad.).  Heck, I might start flipping homes........


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 4, 2014)

Mertex said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > I'm ready for Fall.
> ...


You can get some nice color in East Texas during the Fall my grandparents lived there looked great at Thanksgiving.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 4, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Rarely. and never about cold feet between my thighs.


----------



## Noomi (Oct 4, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Went to the gym tonight, decided to do just some weights to see what I could manage. I did warm up my legs on the bike first, did three ks which I was happy about, but on the weights, I was shocked to learn that my strength has declined as well as my energy levels. I knew things wouldn't be as good as they were and I was prepared for that, I just wasn't expecting to feel completely defeated and at a loss as to what, exactly I can do for exercise.
> ...



At least it's nothing I need to be overly concerned about. Things will get better in their own time.


----------



## Noomi (Oct 4, 2014)

Went to a book fair being held at a local YMCA. All paperback books were just $2 each and hard cover books were $4. All in great condition. I spent $40 there and came home with three massive bags of books, about fifty in all. Got myself SIX hard cover John Grisham novels, too, all in perfect condition.

I think I got a bit carried away, haha...but I am a right bookworm.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 4, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


She's been looking, she......  No it's not a Freudian slip, heck it's not even a Fredrick's slip.......


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 5, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Awww....happy Saturday


So much for that theory that the momma will reject the baby once a human has handled it.  Looked almost like mom knew she was getting help.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 5, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Went to a book fair being held at a local YMCA. All paperback books were just $2 each and hard cover books were $4. All in great condition. I spent $40 there and came home with three massive bags of books, about fifty in all. Got myself SIX hard cover John Grisham novels, too, all in perfect condition.
> 
> I think I got a bit carried away, haha...but I am a right bookworm.


I don't think you can get too carried away when it comes to books.  Congrats on your score!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 5, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi and Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
007's Mom,
Pogo's aunt,
Derideo_te for comfort and healing,
Sarah G for comfort and healing,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
Mrs. Hossfly (Liz) and Hossfly,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, and Becki.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 5, 2014)

Greetings, Everyone.
I'm thinking I might have to shop around for a new veterinarian.  Although I've been taking my fur-fam to this vet's clinic for 26 years, they cater to the horsey crowd and have gotten quite expensive.  One of my senior citizen kitties (18 yrs) has been slurping and burbling, eyes runny, etc.  I was afraid she might have pneumonia so I took her to the doc's (Thurs).  Let's do blood tests, xrays, some other stuff.  Preliminary  diagnosis, age-related kitty asthma or maybe hyperthyroidism.  Send the blood work to a lab for further analysis.  The tab for all this, $725!!!  Holy, moly!  I took a deep breath and paid the bill.  Took kitty home with some antibiotics.  She hates me now, she hates having to take medication.
So, fast forward to Friday.  I get home from work and am greeting my little puppy.  I notice a golf-ball sized swelling on her jawline.  Holy crap!  What now.  Another trip to the vet's.  She's got a blocked saliva gland.  Vet recommends surgery.  After the little surprise the day before, I ask for a guesstamate for the cost...around $1200!!!  WTF!   We came home with antibiotics and anti-inflammatories.  I've also been applying hot compresses.  Some one must have seen me coming.  I cannot afford $1200 for surgery for the dog.  Damn!
OK, vent over.  I'm going to ask around and see whether I cannot find a new vet.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 5, 2014)

Good morning, everyone. In celebration of the first Sunday after Yom Kippur  I am making a big old cappucino for myself today. Yum.


----------



## Noomi (Oct 5, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Went to a book fair being held at a local YMCA. All paperback books were just $2 each and hard cover books were $4. All in great condition. I spent $40 there and came home with three massive bags of books, about fifty in all. Got myself SIX hard cover John Grisham novels, too, all in perfect condition.
> ...



Thanks. One of my friends went there as well and came home with an armload as well.


----------



## Noomi (Oct 5, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, everyone. In celebration of the first Sunday after Yom Kippur  I am making a big old cappucino for myself today. Yum.



Enjoy!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 5, 2014)

Danke!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 5, 2014)

Had some family over last night, had a lot of fun.

My wife has put one of our favorite fall comforters on the bed, and we slept toasty.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 5, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Greetings, Everyone.
> I'm thinking I might have to shop around for a new veterinarian.  Although I've been taking my fur-fam to this vet's clinic for 26 years, they cater to the horsey crowd and have gotten quite expensive.  One of my senior citizen kitties (18 yrs) has been slurping and burbling, eyes runny, etc.  I was afraid she might have pneumonia so I took her to the doc's (Thurs).  Let's do blood tests, xrays, some other stuff.  Preliminary  diagnosis, age-related kitty asthma or maybe hyperthyroidism.  Send the blood work to a lab for further analysis.  The tab for all this, $725!!!  Holy, moly!  I took a deep breath and paid the bill.  Took kitty home with some antibiotics.  She hates me now, she hates having to take medication.
> So, fast forward to Friday.  I get home from work and am greeting my little puppy.  I notice a golf-ball sized swelling on her jawline.  Holy crap!  What now.  Another trip to the vet's.  She's got a blocked saliva gland.  Vet recommends surgery.  After the little surprise the day before, I ask for a guesstamate for the cost...around $1200!!!  WTF!   We came home with antibiotics and anti-inflammatories.  I've also been applying hot compresses.  Some one must have seen me coming.  I cannot afford $1200 for surgery for the dog.  Damn!
> OK, vent over.  I'm going to ask around and see whether I cannot find a new vet.



Check online about the vet community in your area.  Don't hesitate to post the fees you have quoted and assessed.  Others my try to undercut or met him.  If so, some one will lower fees if he understands he will pick up a lot of new customers.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 5, 2014)

OK This is weird I read to the bottom of page 545 and there was a box to select page 546. There are no posts on the page and only a reply box.
Now, for some reason, I can't upload a screenshot.

cereal_killer


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 5, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> OK This is weird I read to the bottom of page 545 and there was a box to select page 546. There are no posts on the page and only a reply box.
> Now, for some reason, I can't upload a screenshot.
> 
> cereal_killer




Perhaps that means that in that very moment, there was only one posting on page 546 and right at the moment, another member deleted a posting somewhere on this thread, just shifting everything up by one posting.


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 5, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Greetings, Everyone.
> ...



Good advice Jake.

After taking my cat to the new and expensive vet group in town and being charged a standard office visit, they hit me for twice the amount of the eye drops any other vet would have. I was stunned. $100.00 for  5mL of Neo-Poly Dex Ortho drops for an eye allergy. Her eye was swollen shut and red when I opened it. The anti-biotic med cleared it up, 4 times a day for many days. She almost killed me during the process. Good thing I had the foresight to know that would happen so I had her nails clipped before paying my bill. Worth every bit of that $10.00 fee.

I called other vets later that day, in the area, to check on their price of the same med and amount and it was half the price the new expensive vet grabbed from me. Then I called the new group and told them this and told them to delete all the information I had given them as I would never be back because of their dubious business practices. I then scouted for the list of veterinary offices online and chose one, called them and registered my cat.

That was a year ago.

Yesterday, when I came in from work, my cat's eye had the beginning of the same problem, only in the opposite eye and not yet severe and I tried to call the vet knowing I wouldn't get one on Saturday but left a message. So we will wait for Monday and I will take my girl in for an exam and prescription. The eye looks pretty good this morning---though she is slightly closing it when looking at anything. For this I am grateful as it could be so much worse and the waiting period, (feeling/suffering/anxious) so much longer. At least I know I won't be soaked for twice the price of the medication. 

Gallantwarrior, I feel your pain and hope you find a resolution soon. I'm so glad I had called around last year, asking the various vet offices for the price of the medication. All of them had different prices, but close to the other. I will ask again on Monday, when the receptionist returns my call, on the price of the med and if it has increased, I will call around again......unless my girl's condition worsens and I haven't the time.


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 5, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Had some family over last night, had a lot of fun.
> 
> My wife has put one of our favorite fall comforters on the bed, and we slept toasty.


  I slept the same way, Jake. I always do, when I get to turn on the blanket with the warming feature. Something about the heat that is very relaxing.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 5, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > OK This is weird I read to the bottom of page 545 and there was a box to select page 546. There are no posts on the page and only a reply box.
> ...


Possible. I figure if I see a glitch, I'll report it. Is there a file size restriction on uploaded files?


----------



## cereal_killer (Oct 5, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > OK This is weird I read to the bottom of page 545 and there was a box to select page 546. There are no posts on the page and only a reply box.
> ...


This Ernie S.  The forum updates pretty fast when you have it open in the browser (you'll notice alerts will show up in real time etc) Same thing with pagenation....


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 5, 2014)

It was 43 degrees at 7:15 and 67 now. We should top out at 75 under the bluest skies I've seen in months.

After a 2 week drought at the poker table where I contributed about $200, the poker gods have smiled on me for the last 2 weeks leaving me with just under $500 of other people's money.
3 nights a week can wear on you when the cards aren't falling right, but I'm thinking I will head over to a private game this afternoon to see if I can prolong the streak into a 3rd week.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 5, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




I believe so, Ernie. Extremely large .jpgs will not load. I try to keep them under 1 mb, just to be safe.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 5, 2014)

cereal_killer said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Figured I'd let you know and see if anyone else had seen it. It was odd looking. Because of the missing content, both rows of page number selection boxes were one above the other.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 5, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


This was only a .png  of 154.7 K


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 5, 2014)

OK it finally loaded. LOL I've been trying to post this by clicking the wrong post reply button


----------



## alan1 (Oct 5, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> The worst thing about winter is women's feet.
> 
> I'm  in bed with a woman, and she feels oh so good and soft and warm and delightful, and (ok, I'll stop right there, don't wanna cause any coronaries), and then she touches me with her feet under the covers and they are like ICEBERGS!!!!  BRRRRRRRRR!!!!
> 
> So, I am not thrilled about winterizing.


My ex-wife almost never had cold feet.  She always had a cold butt though.  I never understood why her petite sexy butt always felt 50 degrees colder than the rest of her body when we climbed into bed.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 5, 2014)

Lol! !

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pogo (Oct 5, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > The worst thing about winter is women's feet.
> ...



I would take that as a challenge.  "It's my job to warm it up".


----------



## Pogo (Oct 5, 2014)

Hate to sound like a wimp but I actually fired up the wood stove last night, on *October 4th*.  
That's the earliest ever here.

But hey, I got wood.  I gots lotsa wood.  Spent a good part of the summer chainsawing trees to build up woodpiles, might as well use it.  And it was in the 30s.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 5, 2014)

Happy Sunday


----------



## alan1 (Oct 5, 2014)

More interesting times at work.
I mentioned a while back that the company I work for had offered itself for sale and a smaller company was buying us, then a larger company instituted a hostile take-over bid.
I am officially a part of the two company integration team.  We have over 300 people in IT at my company.  For right now, only about 20 people in IT are part of the merger integration team.  Our finance team (accounts payable, accounts receivable, stock ledger, general ledger and fixed assets) insisted that I be one of the IT representatives to handle the merging of the two companies financial systems.

What makes this really interesting (to me) is that I have very limited formal education in finance (30 years ago in college), no formal education in IT and no formal education or experience in acquisitions and mergers.
Everything I truly know about corporate financial operations and IT has been seat-of-the-pants on the job learning over the past 8 years.  My previous adult 30+ years work experience was mostly centered around warehousing, logistics and distribution.  I am now eyeballs deep into the IT/financial realm of two fortune 500 companies merging.


----------



## alan1 (Oct 5, 2014)

Pogo said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > My ex-wife almost never had cold feet.  She always had a cold butt though.  I never understood why her petite sexy butt always felt 50 degrees colder than the rest of her body when we climbed into bed.
> ...


Mehh, she is my ex, feel free.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 5, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 5, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Happy Sunday


That's about what I'm up to at this point in my day. Only not as good a view and less clothes.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 5, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, everyone. In celebration of the first Sunday after Yom Kippur  I am making a big old cappucino for myself today. Yum.



Okay....I remember you saying you were giving up coffee.....I've been drinking in excess just to make up for your lack and now you say you're going to have a cappucino?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 5, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, everyone. In celebration of the first Sunday after Yom Kippur  I am making a big old cappucino for myself today. Yum.
> ...


I enjoy the black brew once or twice a week. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 5, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


My GOD! How do you even function?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 5, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


I'm feeling great,  more energy than in the last 20 years. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mertex (Oct 5, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



I guess you're getting your caffeine all at one time for the whole week?


----------



## Mertex (Oct 5, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



He's probably like the Energizer Bunny right after he drinks his cappucino and then about 3 days later starts bumping into things....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 5, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


I cook up a pretty large espresso with some cinnamon and a pinch of ginger. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 5, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 5, 2014)

Morning all.  We were naughty this morning and skipped church so I slept in and slept in and slept in.  I apparently needed it because I felt really really good when I finally got up.  And I usually don't feel really good when I first get up in the mornings.  So life is good at the moment.  The Cowboys have just kicked off so Hombre will be fully occupied for a couple of hours or so. . . .I can see the TV from my desk so I'll glance in now and then.

Some shots from the mass ascension at the Balloon Fiesta this morning:

In the predawn, balloonists and volunteers and spectators arrive at the balloon park and start setting up for the morning event.  The vendors are already up and running and their hot coffee and hot chocolate is especially appreciated because it is COLD out there before the sun comes up.






I'm not sure whether they're overloaded, but that's a lot of folks to put in the gondola. . . .






You wonder why they don't run into each other, but it's very rare that they do:






If you're standing in the midst of the inflating balloons, which is my favorite thing to do, it is an incredible experiences watching these colorful giants seemly growing out of nothing and rising up all around you.






The evening balloon glow is a favorite time for a lot of folks.  The balloons remained tethered to the ground but are inflated and when the propane is fired into them to keep them inflated they light up in the darkness for a few seconds looking for all the world like some kind of alien fireflies.  Beautiful and fun to watch.  Followed by an impressive fireworks display.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 5, 2014)

Packing is so much fun.........  NOT!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 5, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Packing is so much fun.........  NOT!!



We are living in our 20th home since we married.  That's a lot of packing and moving.  We got more skilled at it over the years, but I can truthfully say that at no time has it gotten one bit easier.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 5, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Packing is so much fun.........  NOT!!
> ...


What's worse is I'm packing stuff we rarely use or haven't used since we got down here.......  So why am I packing it.........?  Oh yeah, the wife.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 5, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I think there are probably one or two boxes out in the garage that we packed when we moved out of our very first rented home and that have never been opened since.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 5, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




I think you can safely say that were those two boxes to disappear, you would never notice, then...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 5, 2014)

When I moved to Germany, I sold my house, all my furniture, both cars, the works, and aside from 2 suitcases and a new laptop (lol, 1996), my life in the USA was reduced to 12 boxes of paperwork. So, I asked my mom to store those boxes at her place and begged her to put them in a large walk in closet in her upstair area.

9 years later, I find out that she had the neighbor boy move those boxes into the garage and that summer, there was a flood. All those memories gone.

Sigh.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 5, 2014)

The worst part is 2/3ds of our stuff is in storage and a quarter of what we have here is still in boxes.  Granted we never "filled" this 1100 sqft house as we really had no intention of staying anyway, but dayam!!
The wife keeps saying we need a bigger place so she can go through all of her stored stuff to see what she has and get rid of some of it......  I've heard that song and dance before.......


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 5, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> The worst part is 2/3ds of our stuff is in storage and a quarter of what we have here is still in boxes.  Granted we never "filled" this 1100 sqft house as we really had no intention of staying anyway, but dayam!!
> The wife keeps saying we need a bigger place so she can go through all of her stored stuff to see what she has and get rid of some of it......  I've heard that song and dance before.......




You realize that if you acquiesce to her demands, then she will buy more stuff.... and you will still have boxes, right?

Cuz men are hunters, women are gatherers.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 5, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The worst part is 2/3ds of our stuff is in storage and a quarter of what we have here is still in boxes.  Granted we never "filled" this 1100 sqft house as we really had no intention of staying anyway, but dayam!!
> ...


Too late........


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 5, 2014)

Checked my trail cam just now and found this fellow lurking around.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 5, 2014)

Sunny 84 degrees and a nice breeze life is good.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 5, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Probably, but you never know when there is a priceless irreplaceable photo or something in them.  So we don't dare throw anything away without looking first.  Wouldn't you like to be able to look through those boxes you left with your mom?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 5, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> View attachment 32558
> Checked my trail cam just now and found this fellow lurking around.



Can't tell because of the angle but looks like at least a 10 pt?


----------



## Mertex (Oct 5, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The worst part is 2/3ds of our stuff is in storage and a quarter of what we have here is still in boxes.  Granted we never "filled" this 1100 sqft house as we really had no intention of staying anyway, but dayam!!
> ...



You're so right.  When we were moving to New Hampshire from Alabama, my husband had a pile on the edge of the sidewalk of stuff that he was throwing away.....I was going out there and bringing stuff back.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 6, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi and Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
007's Mom,
Pogo's aunt,
Derideo_te for comfort and healing,
Sarah G for comfort and healing,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
Mrs. Hossfly (Liz) and Hossfly,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, and Becki.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Rotagilla (Oct 6, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> View attachment 32558
> Checked my trail cam just now and found this fellow lurking around.




'Tis the season...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 6, 2014)

Good morning coffee shoppers, and happy Monday to all of you.  I made a promise to myself a long time ago that when I hit a round 10thousander posting, I would post in the CS. I did it at 10,000 posts and I am now doing it right now, at 20,000.



 


Friday was a national holiday in Germany. The 3rd of October is "Tag der Deutschen Einheit" (The day of German Unity) which we would call "Reunification Day", commemorating the rejoining of the former BRD (West Germany) and the former DDR (East Germany) into a unified BRD. In this case, it meant an extended weekend and in the province of North-Rhein Westfalia, Fall break has also begun for schoolchildren. Germany, per national law, does a staggered schedule of Fall, Spring and Summer breaks for schoolchildren (and UNI students) so that no two Bundesländer (provinces) that share a border with each other will have vacation in the same week, just alleviating traffic jams on the German Highways. The Union for the German national train system is planning strategic strikes, but decided at the last minute to not strike during any of the Fall breaks.

Enjoy your Monday coffee.

Anyone who thanks this posting gets 20,000 reputation points from me, really!!!!


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 6, 2014)

Hey Monday!  I want my poster friends back.  Where did you hide them?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 6, 2014)

beautiful day here in the city and will be sunny all the way into the weekend, 70 to 75, 50 at nights


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 6, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


I'm practically on a drip. Minimum 2 cups before work and 4 to 6 more at the bar.

Well, it was a good run. I played Texas Hold em at a private game last night. I split the pot in the first tournament and failed miserably in the 2nd. Thus endeth my streak of 13 straight tournaments finishing in the money. I can't complain. I profited a bit over $500 in 15 days.

78 here at 10:35 sunny with another day of the bluest skies you've ever seen. It was down to 52 at 6 AM, but I was still snuggled up with Momma and the dogs.

I guess it's Monday again. That means set up the bar at 1PM for opening at 2, poker at 6 til 11 or 12, clean up that for another hour and head home at about 1:15. In the words of the profit Toby Keith, Mm mm mm, I Love This Bar.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 6, 2014)

Good morning all.  It is Monday, but that's okay.  Hombre is off to the doctor for a routine post-surgery checkup.  And I have good intentions of getting several small tasks done today depending on Procrastinator Presidential duties and all.  Hoping for a good day for everybody.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 6, 2014)

Monday, Monday...  Nice day outside.  Mrs. BBD has gone to the drug store in Oregon to get a prescription filled and to pick me up some fresh D batteries so I can put my other trail cam out.  Kind of a slow day here with not much going on.  Foxy was right.  The deer in the picture I posted was a 10 pointer.  On other pictures of him it is more evident.  He's a nice one.  There are quite a few really nice bucks lurking around the farm here and I hope they are still around come shot gun season next month.  Maybe my buddy, the Vet, will get one of them during bow season.  I hope so.  I'd like to see them up close.  Don't have much to say today so I will just wish everybody a good day and hope it turns out to be a good week for everybody.  Guess I shall go pour myself another cup of coffee!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 6, 2014)

Oh, and a warm Coffee Shop welcome to Rotagilla who joined us for the first time yesterday evening.   Pull up a chair and join right in.

Your first timer's complimentary beverage:


----------



## Rotagilla (Oct 6, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Oh, and a warm Coffee Shop welcome to Rotagilla who joined us for the first time yesterday evening.   Pull up a chair and join right in.
> 
> Your first timer's complimentary beverage:


Well, thank you very kindly! 
Next round is on me.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 6, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and a warm Coffee Shop welcome to Rotagilla who joined us for the first time yesterday evening.   Pull up a chair and join right in.
> ...


Hey there! Are you really in Pensacola? Next time you head west, Doc Holliday's is 17 miles from the state line, just off US 98. Stop by for an adult beverage.


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 6, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and a warm Coffee Shop welcome to Rotagilla who joined us for the first time yesterday evening.   Pull up a chair and join right in.
> ...


Yes, yes, very nice to see you here, Rotagilla. It's the sweetest place in our community.


----------



## Rotagilla (Oct 6, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Hi there!
Pensacola?
Me? 
No. I'm 30n x 90w 

If _you_ come west, let me know..we'll have drinks..or lunch...or drink lunch..


----------



## Rotagilla (Oct 6, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I noticed! Quite refreshing, actually...nice people being nice to each other...what a concept...


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 6, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Monday, Monday...  Nice day outside.  Mrs. BBD has gone to the drug store in Oregon to get a prescription filled and to pick me up some fresh D batteries so I can put my other trail cam out.  Kind of a slow day here with not much going on.  Foxy was right.  The deer in the picture I posted was a 10 pointer.  On other pictures of him it is more evident.  He's a nice one.  There are quite a few really nice bucks lurking around the farm here and I hope they are still around come shot gun season next month.  Maybe my buddy, the Vet, will get one of them during bow season.  I hope so.  I'd like to see them up close.  Don't have much to say today so I will just wish everybody a good day and hope it turns out to be a good week for everybody.  Guess I shall go pour myself another cup of coffee!


Sounds good.  

Thanks for mentioning batteries, BBD, as I need to put those on the list for my next grocery shopping trip. I have to store up on batteries for flashlights, CD player and etc., for the upcoming weather and possible power loss. Need B's and C's and some double A's. I like to be prepared.


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 6, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> beautiful day here in the city and will be sunny all the way into the weekend, 70 to 75, 50 at nights


Jake! It's becoming uncanny. Our coastal weather is reflecting your mountain weather, season by season, for the past year, it seems.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 6, 2014)

It can't be because of climate change. 

You are right, it is uncanny.  The idea that the coast of Oregon would mirror Salt Lake Valley is strange.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 6, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...


Link under location points to Fort Pickens, so I figured Pensy...

Now, NOLA... I could do that. It's about 3 hours from here.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 6, 2014)

I sometimes listen to Aljazeera news, because it often has news items the other channels do not. One thing it said was that it recently rained in California. I was wondering if it has rained since, as I know there is a terrible drought there.


----------



## Rotagilla (Oct 6, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Monday, Monday...  Nice day outside.  Mrs. BBD has gone to the drug store in Oregon to get a prescription filled and to pick me up some fresh D batteries so I can put my other trail cam out.  Kind of a slow day here with not much going on.  Foxy was right.  The deer in the picture I posted was a 10 pointer.  On other pictures of him it is more evident.  He's a nice one.  There are quite a few really nice bucks lurking around the farm here and I hope they are still around come shot gun season next month.  Maybe my buddy, the Vet, will get one of them during bow season.  I hope so.  I'd like to see them up close.  Don't have much to say today so I will just wish everybody a good day and hope it turns out to be a good week for everybody.  Guess I shall go pour myself another cup of coffee!



Deer season (archery) started last week down here...and today it's going to be 85 degrees...

I think I want a hog this year...if I can get one. On private land there is no "season" ...see 'em and take 'em....


----------



## Rotagilla (Oct 6, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I noticed that!  I listed my location as "federally occupied territory" and if you click it, it takes you to fort pickens...weird...

We specialize in good food, good music and good times. 
Let me know.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 6, 2014)

I eat my way through NOLA from time to time. Next trip, I'll let you know.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 6, 2014)

The real world just became a bit smaller.  I like that.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 6, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



You got me curious so I typed "Federally occupied territory" into my browser and I got the following links captioned:

Canada is Jewish occupied territory
Allied occupied Germany
Liberate the federally occupied western states
Occupied Territory Ft. Alphaville
German occupied territory of Montenegro
Territories of the United States
Occupied territories around the world
Life in the American occupied territories
U.S. Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Rotagilla (Oct 6, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



They seem to have left out "that portion of the u.s. below the mason-dixon line".


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 6, 2014)

More Balloon Fiesta photos from yesterday morning:

That Eagle and a large green parrot used to be the tallest balloons that came to the Fiesta once an enormous white polar bear was retired--these balloons only have so many years of useful life span before they have to retire them.  But I'm noticing other newer balloons that now rival the Eagle.  It was always fun if the Eagle and parrot launched in close proximity to each other--I have one photo somewhere of the two of them nose to nose in the sky.  Pretty awesome.






The first wave is inflating just before the sun breaks over the Sandia Mountains to the east:






Happy Halloween:


----------



## R.D. (Oct 6, 2014)

At looks amazing,  Foxy


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 6, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




Oh, my....


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 6, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Greetings, Everyone.
> ...


Pretty much what I've got to do.  It's pretty disappointing because I've been going to this office for 26 years now and this is the first time I've felt...well, ripped off.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 6, 2014)

Afternoon greetings!
Had my class this morning and am now heating the milk to make a batch of yogurt, so I have some time to poke around here. 
I might have to add that balloon festival to my bucket list.  The whole affair looks just marvelous.
My water line froze this morning.  I've been lucky, last year I was already in the garage a month by this time.  My partner is coming over tomorrow to help me get my "house" parked for the winter.  He's much better at backing a rig like this than I am because he used to drive logging trucks for a living.
I can empathize with Ringel about packing and moving.  While I'm not officially moving, I am sorting the stuff I have stored so I can move it into my new storage shed.  I'd like to find homes for a lot of the stuff, but my daughter has expressed an interest in keeping loads of it.  When I last moved out of my Eagle River home, I ditched most of the paperbacks but still have an extensive hard bound library.  I also have loads of collectables that I accumulated when living in Europe.  I had two huge breakfronts that needed to be "dressed up", so I have David Winter Cottages, a couple dozen Lladro figurines, some Willetts carrousel horses, as well as a load of porcelain and bronze figurines of all makes and models.  I could probably make some bank on ebay with this stuff.  But the complication comes because I've been using my garage space to sort and stack the stuff, so I have to go clear the area so I can put the trailer in tomorrow.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 6, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



Yeah, I didn't know which one was funnier. . . .the Jewish occupied Canada--that is probably news to both the Canadians and the Jews --or that USMB came up on the list.  LOL


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 6, 2014)

I am getting a lot of trophies in my alerts lately.  I got one for my birthday and now for a 6 month and 1 year anniversary.  I wonder how I pulled off getting both of those at the same time, particularly since I've been here for years now?


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 6, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> I am getting a lot of trophies in my alerts lately.  I got one for my birthday and now for a 6 month and 1 year anniversary.  I wonder how I pulled off getting both of those at the same time, particularly since I've been here for years now?


Yeah, me too.


----------



## alan1 (Oct 6, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> I am getting a lot of trophies in my alerts lately.  I got one for my birthday and now for a 6 month and 1 year anniversary.  I wonder how I pulled off getting both of those at the same time, particularly since I've been here for years now?


I edited my profile for the first time since the board software upgrade.  Then the same thing happened to me.
None of the trophy's included booze though, so I am sad.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 6, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I am getting a lot of trophies in my alerts lately.  I got one for my birthday and now for a 6 month and 1 year anniversary.  I wonder how I pulled off getting both of those at the same time, particularly since I've been here for years now?
> ...



I got a cookie.  

Hasn't shown up yet though.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 6, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I am getting a lot of trophies in my alerts lately.  I got one for my birthday and now for a 6 month and 1 year anniversary.  I wonder how I pulled off getting both of those at the same time, particularly since I've been here for years now?
> ...



Sherry and AquaAthena drank it all.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 6, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I resemble that remark.


----------



## alan1 (Oct 6, 2014)

Today one of the guys at work told me that he turned in his notice.  He turned it in today.  After his boss, I was the next person he told.
He's a flaming liberal and I'm a flaming conservative.  Despite that, we've developed a good relationship over the past few years.  
He's the same age as one of my daughter's.  We're both socially/politically incorrect when dealing with each other.  He calls me "Pappy", "old dude", "gramps" and other unacceptable names referencing my older age.  I call him "junior", "kiddo", "son" and other unacceptable names referencing his younger age.
He's one of the best coworkers I've ever had the pleasure of mentoring in my working history.  I'm going to miss him.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 6, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Today one of the guys at work told me that he turned in his notice.  He turned it in today.  After his boss, I was the next person he told.
> He's a flaming liberal and I'm a flaming conservative.  Despite that, we've developed a good relationship over the past few years.
> He's the same age as one of my daughter's.  We're both socially/politically incorrect when dealing with each other.  He calls me "Pappy", "old dude", "gramps" and other unacceptable names referencing my older age.  I call him "junior", "kiddo", "son" and other unacceptable names referencing his younger age.
> He's one of the best coworkers I've ever had the pleasure of mentoring in my working history.  I'm going to miss him.



You still put a, "kick me" sign on his back though right?


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 6, 2014)

Sherry said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



All of a sudden Sherry makes a lot more sense...


----------



## Mertex (Oct 6, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Oh, and a warm Coffee Shop welcome to Rotagilla who joined us for the first time yesterday evening.   Pull up a chair and join right in.
> 
> Your first timer's complimentary beverage:




I couldn't see the picture until I hit the "more options" button to reply.  Then this luscious cup of cocoa appeared.....why can't you make enough for all of us?


----------



## Rotagilla (Oct 6, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and a warm Coffee Shop welcome to Rotagilla who joined us for the first time yesterday evening.   Pull up a chair and join right in.
> ...



Barkeep!..cocoa for all my friends!


----------



## alan1 (Oct 6, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> You still put a, "kick me" sign on his back though right?


I'm waiting for him to leave his computer unlocked so that "he can send" an email to his boss expressing his passion and undying love for her, begging her to leave her husband and children and joining him in sinful pleasures of the flesh.  Also, that he got a flat tire on the way to work, can she change it for him because he doesn't want to break a fingernail.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 6, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> I sometimes listen to Aljazeera news, because it often has news items the other channels do not. One thing it said was that it recently rained in California. I was wondering if it has rained since, as I know there is a terrible drought there.



Well howdy Dajjal, hadn't seen you around in quite a while......did I miss your posts or have you been gone?  Good to see you!

I was in California early September and it didn't rain in the area where I was - Santa Monica and LA, but we ran into a terrible rain storm in Phoenix, and some parts of California close to Arizona.  There was so much rain that parts of Ariz were closed off to traffic.  IH 10 was closed off, fortunately we were already on the other side of the area that was flooded so we were able to continue on to Ca without a problem.


----------



## Noomi (Oct 6, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Today one of the guys at work told me that he turned in his notice.  He turned it in today.  After his boss, I was the next person he told.
> He's a flaming liberal and I'm a flaming conservative.  Despite that, we've developed a good relationship over the past few years.
> He's the same age as one of my daughter's.  We're both socially/politically incorrect when dealing with each other.  He calls me "Pappy", "old dude", "gramps" and other unacceptable names referencing my older age.  I call him "junior", "kiddo", "son" and other unacceptable names referencing his younger age.
> He's one of the best coworkers I've ever had the pleasure of mentoring in my working history.  I'm going to miss him.



Its great that despite your political differences, you can still maintain such a close friendship. He's on to bigger and better things. I hope you keep in touch.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 7, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi and Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
007's Mom,
Pogo's aunt,
Derideo_te for comfort and healing,
Sarah G for comfort and healing,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
Mrs. Hossfly (Liz) and Hossfly,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, and Becki as well as many other of our special friends who have been MIA lately.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Noomi (Oct 7, 2014)

This cough is driving me insane. I can't seem to shift it, and its annoying because I can't get anything to help it along, I just have to wait it out.

A friend of mine, whom I have never met, but we have become firm friends online, is coming to my city on Sunday and is visiting the archery club. I may go along, and learn how to fire an arrow like Jennifer Lawrence in the Hunger Games!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 7, 2014)

Good morning and a good Tuesday to all.
A little under the weather today, have been sleeping poorly and am fending off the beginning of a cold - which is bad in my profession.

Sniff.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 7, 2014)

Good morning.  Dropped my wife off at work (I will be glad when the consulting project is over), got my flu shot at VA, and I want to say to all of you thank you for supporting veterans.  It means an awful lot to all of us, I assure you.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 7, 2014)

Good morning, Coffee Shop. 82 and partly cloudy here and a lot more humid than the last few days.
I managed to finish in the money in the first tournament last night. I've been on a hell of a run. I've placed in 14 of the last 16 games and done real well in a few cash games. Not getting rich, but I'll take $700 extra bucks.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 7, 2014)

Noomi said:


> This cough is driving me insane. I can't seem to shift it, and its annoying because I can't get anything to help it along, I just have to wait it out.
> 
> A friend of mine, whom I have never met, but we have become firm friends online, is coming to my city on Sunday and is visiting the archery club. I may go along, and learn how to fire an arrow like Jennifer Lawrence in the Hunger Games!



Have you tried the honey and apple cider vinegar remedy Noomi?  Mix a tablespoon (or more) regional honey--that is honey from bees in your general area--and a teaspoon or two or apple cider vinegar in a cup of very hot water and sip along while you're reading or playing on the computer or whatever.  After awhile have another.  Sometimes it works when nothing else does.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 7, 2014)

Good morning, Coffee Shop. 82 and partly cloudy here and a lot more humid than the last few days.
I managed to finish in the money in the first tournament last night. I've been on a hell of a run. I've placed in 14 of the last 16 games and done real well in a few cash games. Not getting rich, but I'll take $700 extra bucks.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 7, 2014)

Good morning all.  Looks like heavy rain moving into southern California and forecast is for possible rain in all of drought parched California and Oregon.  From what I'm reading, it won't be a drought breaker, but is certainly welcome.  More rain moving into Arizona and western New Mexico too.  Shouldn't interfere with the Balloon Fiesta unless the winds get up.  They can't launch if winds are much over 10 mph.


----------



## R.D. (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm sad.

I play bubble mania, and was on level 246 for weeks before I finally won.

By accident  

First world problems


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 7, 2014)

I just got a case of wine...  What's up with that?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 7, 2014)

BBD is going to party!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 7, 2014)

I'll need directions...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 7, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > This cough is driving me insane. I can't seem to shift it, and its annoying because I can't get anything to help it along, I just have to wait it out.
> ...


I would suggest adding a little bit of ground cloves, as well.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 7, 2014)

Taking a break, warming up the yogurt again.  I have to keep it between 115 and 120 for 12-24 hrs.  Not as easy as one might think.  Then it's back to prepping the trailer to go inside.  I've gotten the garage cleared and most of the outdoor things put away.  It's stayed frozen all day, at least it thawed yesterday by afternoon.  The partner has my truck, brining in a load of hay.  Two tons should keep us most of the winter, especially since I downsized the herd.
It's beautiful here right now, although it's cooler.  Blue skies, butter-yellow sunshine.  Too bad most of the color and the leaves are fallen.  And the wheel of seasons turns again.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 7, 2014)

Hope you all had a fun Tuesday. I had a lot of fun things to do today, and also some fun here in USMB. GRIN.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 7, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.
> 
> And we're still keeping vigil for
> 
> ...



Looking over the vigil list, I'm wondering what has become of many of our friends bolded above who we have kept in our prayers.  I have abandonment issues.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 7, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.
> ...



Well, USMB isn't what it once was and, probably for economic reasons, post count seems to be valued more than post quality these days, so it is much more difficult to find and maintain quality discussions.  I finally gave up and had my last thread closed and won't be starting any new ones any time soon.   I think a lot of folks have just given up and gone elsewhere to find them or have found other things to do.  Most especially since the new software is less user friendly than the old and it is just too frustrating for some to deal with.  But there are enough folks who don't want quality discussions so that the board will remain profitable.  And who knows, maybe the worm will turn again.

Meanwhile, I am grateful and cherish those who are still here, and I remain optimistic that friendship will win out over minor irritations and the troops will come wandering back in at least to the Coffee Shop.  Quite a few of us are still here.  But the MIAs are also noticeable.  And missed by us who counted them as friends.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 7, 2014)

As long as you and the CoffeeShop are here, I will be here.

Thank you for being you.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 7, 2014)

Got a email a little while back.  When I was looking at homes and rentals in Albuquerque I had checked the "Make me Move" button on Zillow, not knowing what it was.  The email was a Zillow offer to rent a 2230 sqft house at $800/month........  Checked and it was listed normally at $1500/month.  Uummmmm........  Yeah, I'm cautious just in case it's a scam but I did email the supposed owner through the Zillow link.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 7, 2014)

Best of luck, Ringel.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 7, 2014)

Noomi said:


> This cough is driving me insane. I can't seem to shift it, and its annoying because I can't get anything to help it along, I just have to wait it out.
> 
> A friend of mine, whom I have never met, but we have become firm friends online, is coming to my city on Sunday and is visiting the archery club. I may go along, and learn how to fire an arrow like Jennifer Lawrence in the Hunger Games!



Keep taking the cough medicine....maybe try the gargling with salt water.  I did that and it really helped me.  I do believe I'm done with that cold....good riddance.  This weekend we're going riding over to Big Bend with our motorcycle club.  Will spend each day on a long ride, and the evenings socializing and partying....I guess that's the same thing...heh!


----------



## Mertex (Oct 7, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning and a good Tuesday to all.
> A little under the weather today, have been sleeping poorly and am fending off the beginning of a cold - which is bad in my profession.
> 
> Sniff.




Oh, I hope I didn't pass it on to you, Stat.....I had a bad cold last week, kept doing the gargling and even drank some of that cider vinegar with honey, and Voila! the cold is gone....sorry you caught it...


----------



## Mertex (Oct 7, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Good morning.  Dropped my wife off at work (I will be glad when the consulting project is over), got my flu shot at VA, and I want to say to all of you thank you for supporting veterans.  It means an awful lot to all of us, I assure you.




They are my #1 Charity.  I contribute to them before I contribute to all the other million that send me requests......


----------



## Mertex (Oct 7, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> I just got a case of wine...  What's up with that?



Sounds like you want a bunch of us to come over.....


----------



## Mertex (Oct 7, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Taking a break, warming up the yogurt again.  I have to keep it between 115 and 120 for 12-24 hrs.  Not as easy as one might think.  Then it's back to prepping the trailer to go inside.  I've gotten the garage cleared and most of the outdoor things put away.  It's stayed frozen all day, at least it thawed yesterday by afternoon.  The partner has my truck, brining in a load of hay.  Two tons should keep us most of the winter, especially since I downsized the herd.
> It's beautiful here right now, although it's cooler.  Blue skies, butter-yellow sunshine.  Too bad most of the color and the leaves are fallen.  And the wheel of seasons turns again.




  What?  You're having freezing weather?  Well, we had a lovely 93 degree day, today....and I still was able to work outside in my garden, and I have to wear long sleeves cause I'm allergic to the sun....bummmer, it was hot!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 7, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I've had to dial back my visits here because of so many other current commitments.  I miss coming as often as I used to, there's always nice people and fine conversation in the CS.  With winter coming on, I'll probably be "in" much more. 
Well, my "house" is inside now for the winter.  The world gets darker but my house cannot withstand the winter here without the heated garage.  This should be my last winter here, I hope to be with my daughter (probably in NC) next year by this time.  Leaving Alaska is not something I really want to do, but your grandchildren only grow up once.  I'll be back, later.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 7, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Got a email a little while back.  When I was looking at homes and rentals in Albuquerque I had checked the "Make me Move" button on Zillow, not knowing what it was.  The email was a Zillow offer to rent a 2230 sqft house at $800/month........  Checked and it was listed normally at $1500/month.  Uummmmm........  Yeah, I'm cautious just in case it's a scam but I did email the supposed owner through the Zillow link.



If you would like for us to do a drive by PM or e-mail me the address.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 7, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning and a good Tuesday to all.
> A little under the weather today, have been sleeping poorly and am fending off the beginning of a cold - which is bad in my profession.
> 
> Sniff.



The salt water gargle early on at the beginning of a cold and intermittently in the first days can stave off a lot of uglies.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 7, 2014)

Mertex said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Taking a break, warming up the yogurt again.  I have to keep it between 115 and 120 for 12-24 hrs.  Not as easy as one might think.  Then it's back to prepping the trailer to go inside.  I've gotten the garage cleared and most of the outdoor things put away.  It's stayed frozen all day, at least it thawed yesterday by afternoon.  The partner has my truck, brining in a load of hay.  Two tons should keep us most of the winter, especially since I downsized the herd.
> ...


Yup, it got as warm as 38 today, but still not enough for things to thaw.  Temps have been dropping to the mid-20s for the past couple of nights.  I count myself fortunate because it's held off an extra month this year.  Looks like we might have our second snow-free Halloween in two years, but it's still early.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 7, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



For sure real life trumps message boards any day of the week.  It does seem like a lot of us are in some kind of transition lately though whether work related or changing locations or whatever.  Maybe its a sign of the times.  And maybe it is just one of those phases.  At any rate, we enjoy our friends when they do have time to stop by.


----------



## 007 (Oct 7, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> I just got a case of wine...  What's up with that?


Looks like I popped back in just at the right time...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 7, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I still regret having gotten to Albuquerque too late for breakfast last July.  Ah, well...perhaps some other time.


----------



## 007 (Oct 7, 2014)

Don't ask me why I did it, but I posted in a political thread, and IMMEDIATELY it turned into the same CRAP that is ALWAYS does. It quickly reminded me why I don't spend any time here, although the CS has never part of that.

But I'll have to say again how messed up this board is and how it works. You post something and it'll put your post at the bottom of the page, yet there's posts after it, and then you refresh the page and it moves your post again to another spot on another page... I mean... wtf?

And the quote not showing any of what it is you're quoting unless you *expand* it, so that if you selectively quoted someone, what you've said might not make any sense unless you 'expand' the quote.

I have no idea why they went to this software, and then tried to pass it off as "better." It's not, it's worse. In fact I've never seen a more convoluted message board. My guess is it was CHEAP, and the people that are running this place now are all about the money. They should put it back on V-Bulletin.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 7, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Oh me too.  I was so looking forward to that.  Almost any other day. . . . but oh well.  Next time.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 7, 2014)

007 said:


> Don't ask me why I did it, but I posted in a political thread, and IMMEDIATELY it turned into the same CRAP that is ALWAYS does. It quickly reminded me why I don't spend any time here, although the CS has never part of that.
> 
> But I'll have to say again how messed up this board is and how it works. You post something and it'll put your post at the bottom of the page, yet there's posts after it, and then you refresh the page and it moves your post again to another spot on another page... I mean... wtf?
> 
> ...



Except for most of the political threads being pure crap, I'm not having any of those issues and I don't really mind having to expand the quote to see all of it--that certainly beats those ridiculous elongated quote boxes we had before the current fix.  I actually really like the alert feature which we didn't have with V-bulletin, but I hate hate HATE not having a text list of who is on line and losing our birthday reminders.  

I'm just biding my time until this becomes so familiar that it is comfortable.  And meanwhile I'll put up with the irritations just because I really do love you guys.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 7, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Got a email a little while back.  When I was looking at homes and rentals in Albuquerque I had checked the "Make me Move" button on Zillow, not knowing what it was.  The email was a Zillow offer to rent a 2230 sqft house at $800/month........  Checked and it was listed normally at $1500/month.  Uummmmm........  Yeah, I'm cautious just in case it's a scam but I did email the supposed owner through the Zillow link.
> ...



Actually Ringel, we just did a Google Earth thing to look at the house and neighborhood and noted it is close to the highschool and it looks really good.  Would be a tough commute into Albuquerque to work but doable.  Home prices in RR are quite a bit cheaper on average than those in Albuquerque and hundreds of thousands cheaper than the same house would be in a decent neighborhood in Santa Fe--there are lots and lots of vacant homes in RR due to the crappy economy that has taken its toll on the entire area, and that probably accounts for the low rent on the house.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 7, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I was under the impression Albuquerque was growing but with all the foreclosures and auctions...... 
The Springs is sorta in the same boat, just not as bad, Denver on the other hand is booming but so are the prices and compensation really hasn't caught up so it takes two incomes or a minimum forty-five minute commute from the Springs and back.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 7, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Forbes ranked Albuquerque the #1 real estate market in the entire west in 2007.  Then the housing bubble burst and we were hit hard.  We have held our own through this whole long recession, but a whole lot of businesses hung it up and there hasn't been a lot of new activity since.  Hombre and I hung on for awhile and would have continued to make a profit, but it just wasn't worth it.  We finally closed the biz and fully retired.  And we are pretty well ranked at the bottom in job growth now which doesn't mean that there is no work to be had, but it is harder to come by.  Housing here has remained more stable than in some parts of the country, but everybody has lost some value in their homes and, as you have noted, foreclosures and abandonment, while not rampant, is happening here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 8, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi and Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
007's Mom,
Pogo's aunt,
Derideo_te for comfort and healing,
Sarah G for comfort and healing,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
Mrs. Hossfly (Liz) and Hossfly,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA.  You're all very much missed.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 8, 2014)

Good morning. Rainy and cold here. Welcome to Fall in NRW...


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 8, 2014)

Up early to watch the eclipse.  It's beautiful!!!  What a way to start the day.  If you got up to watch it, good for you.  Well worth seeing.


----------



## R.D. (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 8, 2014)

It's Wednesday....hump day.  


I don't think this guy fully understands what that means. Take Care everyone.


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 8, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't ask me why I did it, but I posted in a political thread, and IMMEDIATELY it turned into the same CRAP that is ALWAYS does. It quickly reminded me why I don't spend any time here, although the CS has never part of that.
> ...


I find the more I am here, the more I understand the site. A couple of things still confuse me, but I don't use them often enough to care. If they mattered more to me, I would dig in and learn them..

I stay because of the posters I have come to know over the years, are here( familiarity )  and for the newbies that are joining. I have seen at least four members who left, come back. That is encouraging. There will be more. In all my time here, I have never abandoned the site for another, even though I have registered on two sites, long ago, and only posted on them about the same amount of times.  With the exception of two months in almost five years, I have been a contributing Supporting Member.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 8, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Up early to watch the eclipse.  It's beautiful!!!  What a way to start the day.  If you got up to watch it, good for you.  Well worth seeing.



I forgot about it and slept right through it darn it.  Did it turn orange for you BBD?  A lot of the TV shots I saw on the morning news before I did get up were showing it as orangy.(sp)


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 8, 2014)

I remember winterizing each fall (early fall).

Could not take the winters now with my arthritis and all, but I remember my time there with a good tug in my heart.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm actually starting to enjoy the look,  feel and functionality of the new software and find the alert  function to be quite helpful.  And it runs like a top with Tapatalk.  Just my two cents.  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 8, 2014)

I've been watching the new posters and suggesting the Coffee Shop.  There are a handful of trolls here still, but they are not going to leave on their own.  In general the politcal threads are better.


----------



## R.D. (Oct 8, 2014)

The new ignore feature with this format is a winner though

I don't understand with all the mods why some of the trolls aren't dealt with.  I get snark and I get the flame zone, but derailing thread after thread with troll posts is too annoying.


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 8, 2014)

R.D. said:


> The new ignore feature with this format is a winner though
> 
> I don't understand with all the mods why some of the trolls aren't dealt with.  I get snark and I get the flame zone, but derailing thread after thread with troll posts is too annoying.


I couldn't agree, more.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 8, 2014)

R.D. said:


> The new ignore feature with this format is a winner though
> 
> I don't understand with all the mods why some of the trolls aren't dealt with.  I get snark and I get the flame zone, but derailing thread after thread with troll posts is too annoying.



Well post count is money when you want money from advertisers.  The advertisers apparently don't care about content on a message board but are only concerned that there is high traffic to see their ads.  And the trolls all post a lot.


----------



## mdk (Oct 8, 2014)

Good morning folks! I hope everyone is doing well. Cheers!


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 8, 2014)

R.D. said:


> The new ignore feature with this format is a winner though
> 
> I don't understand with all the mods why some of the trolls aren't dealt with.  I get snark and I get the flame zone, but derailing thread after thread with troll posts is too annoying.


I love derailing threads.........  Well, certain ones.......


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 8, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > The new ignore feature with this format is a winner though
> ...


 
Iz a troll?


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 8, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Up early to watch the eclipse.  It's beautiful!!!  What a way to start the day.  If you got up to watch it, good for you.  Well worth seeing.


I vowed I would sleep through it. We had 20 for dinner last night and got everyone out by 10 and were in bed by 11. Tossed and turned til after 2 and was awake at a little after 5. I went out on the deck and the moon was about half gone. Cool! went back to bed. I did open the blinds a bit as I could see the moon from the bedroom window. 5:35 I did hop out of bed because I couldn't see the moon at all at totality. Went back out and could see a deep red moon getting low in the SW. It was already getting down in the tree line so I went back to bed. Couldn't get back to sleep till after 8. Slept til 10.

82 here under a 95% clear sky. no breeze to speak of but not as humid as yesterday. We should top out at 85 today and get down to 67 over-night.

Y'all have a wonderful Wednesday.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 8, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



No my dear.  I definitely do not count you amongst the trolls.  I'm not saying everybody who is really active here is a troll--most aren't.  But the trolls do post a lot.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 8, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning. Rainy and cold here. Welcome to Fall in NRW...




Good to know.....I think I had just asked you what the weather is like in Germany, now I know....thanks.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 8, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> It's Wednesday....hump day.
> 
> 
> I don't think this guy fully understands what that means. Take Care everyone.



WQ, you know you are not supposed to show nipples.............


----------



## Mertex (Oct 8, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...




I agree with you.  At first, some of the changes seem cumbersome, but with time I have learned to use them and have come to like them.  My only problem right now is when I start a response, then I have to go to the internet or to the board to check out another post, when I come back my response box is empty.  I have to hit more options, then I have to hit the arrow to return me to previous page, and eventually my unfinished post will appear in the response box.  There must be an easier way.  I tried the "save draft" and will see if I can retrieve it later.  I know when I delete draft, when I change my mind about responding,  it doesn't delete it, and when I come back to the response box, my stupid response is still there........argh.....I'm sure I'm not doing it right.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 8, 2014)

Mertex said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > It's Wednesday....hump day.
> ...




I know you're right Mertex.  I think it was a desperate cry for attention on my part.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 8, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


Tsk, tsk, attention grabber.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 8, 2014)

Good Afternoon everybody!
I have been busy for the last couple of days. It has been rainy here for the last two days.





I have to get off now because it is raining and thundering. Lost the TV signal so I will probably lose the INTERNET signal and electric too.
See you all in the morning.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 8, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



GW, you, and a couple others such as 007 and BBD, at least desired to offer your friends in the CS a reason for your absence...it showed me that you guys cared about the relationships that have developed over the past few years amongst us. I get it that life happens and/or people choose to move to other locations, but if not an occasional pop in, how about at least a "so long, friends". I don't mean to sound overly-sensitive, because for those of you who "know" me, then you're aware that I never expected to give a shit about anyone on a message board...I also told you not to let that info get around and fuck up my hard ass reputation. I guess that I should just adopt the attitude that if they're fair-weathered friends, then it's no real loss...but somehow it still makes me feel a little disappointed in my assumptions. Old timers also know that we've taken a lot of crap in the CS from assholes who accused us of being nothing more than a rep circle jerk, and we all knew that was bullshit and that they didn't understand how we really felt about each other...I still believe that. Perhaps in time, those who have strayed will return to the fold.


----------



## 007 (Oct 8, 2014)

Sherry said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I luv ya, Sherry, and if I ever pop in down in Florida, I'll take ya out for steamed oysters on the half shell and a Harvey Wallbanger... 

I've just been very busy. I get up and have things to do, and sitting on the computer isn't one of them. I know some here work at their computer so they can post, but my work is outside or in the shop, and after that hellova winter we had last year, I was darn sure going to get the good out of what summer we had. I was so happy when it finally warmed up, you couldn't keep me in the house. Now Fall is here and winter is again right around the corner. I'm sure during those short days and long nights, stuck inside away from the cold and snow, I'll post more.

Went to PT for the second time today and she got a little more aggressive, caused a little pain now and then. But now, hours later, it actually is feeling better. She said we're treating it like a sprain, that my hip was dislocated, and that that didn't mean way out of whack because it can be very little, even hardly noticable, and we have to just train the hip to sit back where it's supposed to. So I'm following orders and doing the stretches and using a cold pack, yup, no heat, cold pack.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 8, 2014)

007 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Absolutely...you're a man's man. I know that you were going stir crazy this past winter, and I felt for you especially, a good long break from the board was just what the doctor ordered. I also hear your frustrations, along with others, who haven't approved of the general atmosphere as of late, and really it was even before the format changes...I look forward to coming home from a day at work after I've settled in, and unwinding by catching up with all my pals in the CS.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 8, 2014)

I got hooked into the old tavern when I first joined and it was a close group.  Mertex among others can attest to that.  I miss it and the group that used to post there.

The CS seemed the same.  A good group of people who generally liked each other and had formed something of a bond. 

I know Foxy has generated a great atmosphere in this place.  I also know real life often intrudes.  I hope people who have posted here for years continue to do so.  I will admit I am a newbie compared to many of you here....but it is a good group and you all have built something here.  It would be a shame to throw it away.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 8, 2014)

I tend to concentrate on whatever board I'm on and stay there unless something happens.  I will not be having that distraction any more.

The biggest problem for me is the CS doesn't popup in the new posts heading very often, so I have to make a conscious effort to come in here.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 8, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> I tend to concentrate on whatever board I'm on and stay there unless something happens.  I will not be having that distraction any more.
> 
> The biggest problem for me is the CS doesn't popup in the new posts heading very often, so I have to make a conscious effort to come in here.



Hmmm...board monogamy.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 8, 2014)

Yep, not even interested in board porn...


----------



## R.D. (Oct 8, 2014)

Sherry said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I tend to concentrate on whatever board I'm on and stay there unless something happens.  I will not be having that distraction any more.
> ...


Beats bored monogamy


----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 8, 2014)

Sherry said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I tend to concentrate on whatever board I'm on and stay there unless something happens.  I will not be having that distraction any more.
> ...




Once I tried playing around with multiple boards.  But I ended up feeling cheap and sleazy.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 8, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I hope you've learned your lesson, young man.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 8, 2014)

Sherry said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...




I am strictly a one board kinda a guy now.  My posting is pure as the driven snow.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 8, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



Oh boy, it's getting deep in here.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 8, 2014)

So how did everyone's day go?

I closed an irrigation system for winter.  Sent a friend to buy a car, SUV or small truck for me at auction so I can resell it.  Tracked down a low cost solution to a landscape project I bid on and hopefully sold today.  All while watching for customers on the car lot or at lunch.

Hopefully all my profit making ventures payoff soon.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm in sunny Florida...which after 11 inches of rain in September is now sunny again.  Life is good.


----------



## R.D. (Oct 8, 2014)

Countdown to my sons wedding on Friday.  So today was making favors,wrapping  gifts and whining because it looks  rain and my hair will frizz.  That paired with my tears will be tres  unattractive.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 8, 2014)

It's not fun bragging about the beautiful weather down here until you guys up North are buried...I do miss this time of year though living up there, and the beautiful colors. I need to plan a trip for next autumn.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 8, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Countdown to my sons wedding on Friday.  So today was making favors,wrapping  gifts and whining because it looks  rain and my hair will frizz.  That paired with my tears will be tres  unattractive.




Congrats to the happy couple and families.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 8, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Countdown to my sons wedding on Friday.  So today was making favors,wrapping  gifts and whining because it looks  rain and my hair will frizz.  That paired with my tears will be tres  unattractive.



Awww...my son is 16, and I know that I'll be a hot mess that day. I've had a mother/son dance picked out for years.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 8, 2014)

Well I have to go get some supper on for Hombre and me and it's Survivor and Hell's Kitchen night on TV, two of my favorites.

And after the morning's entertainment with the beautiful blood moon just before dawn, I'll leave ya'll for now with some more shots of our Balloon Fiesta:

Yesterday evening's Balloon Glow:






The splash and dash competition--the pilots have to descend until the gondola splashes in the Rio Grande at a designated area and then takes off again....sort of like a touch and go with an airplane.  Takes a tremendous amount of skill so only the most experienced pilots participate.  Requiring even more skill is the 'key grab'.....a set of car keys is hung at the top of a tall pole and the pilots try to get close enough to grab them off the pole.  The one who succeeds wins a very nice new car.  Takes even more skill and precision flying than the splash and dash:







With the bosque approaching its peak autumn colors and the blue sky and blue blue water of the Rio Grande, some of the scenes are just breath taking:


----------



## R.D. (Oct 8, 2014)

Sherry said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Countdown to my sons wedding on Friday.  So today was making favors,wrapping  gifts and whining because it looks  rain and my hair will frizz.  That paired with my tears will be tres  unattractive.
> ...


I've practiced and practiced not crying.   I keep failing though.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 8, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 8, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Countdown to my sons wedding on Friday.  So today was making favors,wrapping  gifts and whining because it looks  rain and my hair will frizz.  That paired with my tears will be tres  unattractive.



It will be okay R.D.  We haven't lost a mom yet.  And it's okay to cry.  I cried at both my kid's weddings.  It's just what mothers do.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 8, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > The new ignore feature with this format is a winner though
> ...


There are ads?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 8, 2014)

Sherry said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Sherry,
It's funny, but every now and then, someone will post something about online friendships, can they really exist?  I feel a friendly connection to many here, especially in the CS.  I have even had the opportunity to meet some of my online friends in person, some who are USMB members, too.  There are many here with whom I am sure I could strike up a friendship if distance were not an issue. 
I guess I miss Ollie a lot.  He was a gem and a true gentleman.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 8, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I confess that I now know for a fact that real connections can be made online.

Yes, Ollie is a one of a kind hero.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 8, 2014)

It didn't get above 30F today.  I had to disassemble part of my outside wash area and bring it in to thaw out.  The sinks were not draining and if I had left it, I might have waited until Spring for those sinks to drain.  Of course, now I have an ice slick on the apron adjacent to my wash area.  Oh, well...time to break out the Ice Melt.  The weather has been beautiful, though.  Clear skies and sun...but up here that means _cold.  _The cloud cover actually holds heat close to the Earth and makes it a bit warmer.  I also often brings snow. 
I managed the best batch of yogurt ever.  Two quarts for the guy who requested it and three pint containers for me.  I have another order for cheese and soap, so "commerce" is brisk for my little farm.  I have to get with the program and make some more soap, though.  I have to exhaust the supplies on hand before I launch my life into a new adventure when I move to the Lower 48 next summer.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 8, 2014)

Just got back from a drive.  Went up to Walsenburg, northwest to Westcliffe continuing up to Salida CO on Rte 50.
Westcliffe is in the Wet Mountain Valley with the Wet Mountains to the east and the Sangre de Cristos to the west.
Salida sits on the Arkansas River about 100 miles west of Pueblo CO.

Looking west across the Wet Mountain Valley:






Salida:






Section of Rte 50 along the Arkansas River:


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 8, 2014)

Also, don't know if anyone has heard.  Ollies wife was taken to the ER last night, this morning he said there was no change and they don't know what's specifically wrong with her.  Haven't heard anything since.  Keep them in your prayers.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 8, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Also, don't know if anyone has heard.  Ollies wife was taken to the ER last night, this morning he said there was no change and they don't know what's specifically wrong with her.  Haven't heard anything since.  Keep them in your prayers.



Of course we will...thanks for letting us know, Ringel.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 8, 2014)

At first they were thinking elevated ammonia levels in her blood but that was normal, finally got around to checking her for infection, possible UTI which can cause confusion in elderly patients, the results were positive, she has a UTI (Urinary Tract Infection).


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 8, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> At first they were thinking elevated ammonia levels in her blood but that was normal, finally got around to checking her for infection, possible UTI which can cause confusion in elderly patients, the results were positive, she has a UTI (Urinary Tract Infection).



Well while unpleasant and even can be dangerous in the elderly, at least that is a diagnosis that is completely fixable.  But she's on the Vigil List already and we'll just keep her there with some extra attention.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 8, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> At first they were thinking elevated ammonia levels in her blood but that was normal, finally got around to checking her for infection, possible UTI which can cause confusion in elderly patients, the results were positive, she has a UTI (Urinary Tract Infection).


Thanks for the update, Ringel.  Let Ollie know that my best wishes are coming his and Mrs. Ollie's way.  I hope she recovers quickly and fully.


----------



## R.D. (Oct 8, 2014)

Prayers for the Ollie family

I miss him


----------



## Spoonman (Oct 8, 2014)

Hey guys.  been kind of busy lately.  not a lot of time to post.  once winter hits and I can't get outside as much i'll probably be on a little more again


----------



## Sherry (Oct 8, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Hey guys.  been kind of busy lately.  not a lot of time to post.  once winter hits and I can't get outside as much i'll probably be on a little more again



I miss all of your great pics, Spoon.


----------



## Spoonman (Oct 8, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys.  been kind of busy lately.  not a lot of time to post.  once winter hits and I can't get outside as much i'll probably be on a little more again
> ...



and I have a bunch to post


----------



## Sherry (Oct 8, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 8, 2014)

Dummy me decided to tear out some fiberglass panels and insulation in a short sleeved shirt.

Owie.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 8, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Dummy me decided to tear out some fiberglass panels and insulation in a short sleeved shirt.
> 
> Owie.



...and what about a mask?


----------



## Sherry (Oct 8, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Dummy me decided to tear out some fiberglass panels and insulation in a short sleeved shirt.
> 
> Owie.



Awww...I bet a drink would fix your right up.


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 8, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Dummy me decided to tear out some fiberglass panels and insulation in a short sleeved shirt.
> ...


I'm a step ahead of ya there, ma'am...


----------



## Spoonman (Oct 8, 2014)

For Sherry.

one of the most critical elements in taking a picture is lighting.  the color of the light, the intensity, and probably most important, the angle of the light.  you'll always get your best pictures at dawn or dusk.  usually its the light that shines on your subject that makes the difference.  last weekend I was playing around with back lighting.  using the sun setting behind my subject to get the effect.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 8, 2014)

Absolutely gorgeous, Spoon...you have real talent. Plus, that squirrel put a huge smile on my face.

Goodnight, my CS buds...I'm a very happy girl.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 8, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> I tend to concentrate on whatever board I'm on and stay there unless something happens.  I will not be having that distraction any more.
> 
> The biggest problem for me is the CS doesn't popup in the new posts heading very often, *so I have to make a conscious effort to come in here.*




Me too.  I'm still a member in so many other forums, but once I started posting here (USMB), I started posting less and less in the others and now I don't even go to any of the others.  I liked the atmosphere much better here and I can't really complain about the modding.  I think they are as fair as possible without intruding so much as to make you so nervous about what you are posting.  I always check the Forum I'm in so that I know what zone I'm in and I don't violate the rules of that zone.  

I like the CS because it's a breather away from the whacky political forums, and out of respect for the OP I will not post anything here that I know is against the rules, like politics or religion.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 8, 2014)

Time to fold the pillow in half.


----------



## 007 (Oct 8, 2014)

Sherry said:


> It's not fun bragging about the beautiful weather down here until you guys up North are buried...I do miss this time of year though living up there, and the beautiful colors. I need to plan a trip for next autumn.


Absolutely. Nature is putting on a spectacular, once a year display for us up here, with all the beautiful Fall colors and no humidity days in the 60's, it's my favorite time of year, even though I know the next thing that happens is snow and cold, I still love Fall.

I remember living in AZ, and when I first got there was rather amazed that first winter when it was still 80 degrees and sunshine. Then after a few years it got boring. What I thought was so cool turned into, "I miss the season." What an odd thing to say when I know I'll be bitching and whining about winter soon...


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 8, 2014)

007 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > It's not fun bragging about the beautiful weather down here until you guys up North are buried...I do miss this time of year though living up there, and the beautiful colors. I need to plan a trip for next autumn.
> ...


 I do love the change of seasons, winter too!  It's getting pretty around here too.  Enjoy it, all of it.


----------



## 007 (Oct 8, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...


Only if you're using an o browser that doesn't have addons, like Adblocker.


gallantwarrior said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


OK... what happened to Ollie... or can I ask?


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 8, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Also, don't know if anyone has heard.  Ollies wife was taken to the ER last night, this morning he said there was no change and they don't know what's specifically wrong with her.  Haven't heard anything since.  Keep them in your prayers.


 Prayer up for her and Ollie.


----------



## 007 (Oct 8, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Hey guys.  been kind of busy lately.  not a lot of time to post.  once winter hits and I can't get outside as much i'll probably be on a little more again


What he said.... HOW YA DOIN', BRO?! ...


----------



## Mertex (Oct 8, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> For Sherry.
> 
> one of the most critical elements in taking a picture is lighting.  the color of the light, the intensity, and probably most important, the angle of the light.  you'll always get your best pictures at dawn or dusk.  usually its the light that shines on your subject that makes the difference.  last weekend I was playing around with back lighting.  using the sun setting behind my subject to get the effect.



Hi Spoon.  I can't take pictures worth a darn, those are some beautiful ones.  Thanks.


----------



## 007 (Oct 8, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Absolutely gorgeous, Spoon...you have real talent. Plus, that squirrel put a huge smile on my face.
> 
> Goodnight, my CS buds...I'm a very happy girl.


Life is good.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 8, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> I tend to concentrate on whatever board I'm on and stay there unless something happens.  I will not be having that distraction any more.
> 
> The biggest problem for me is the CS doesn't popup in the new posts heading very often, so I have to make a conscious effort to come in here.



@ saveliberty
If you click on your avatar it brings up your information. Click on profile page. Then click on your postings at the top of the page, it brings up the coffee shop when you posted there the last time.
I like this new feature I don't have to write down when I made postings in many other areas and then usually forgot about them.


----------



## 007 (Oct 9, 2014)

I'll tell ya something... I haven't bought a new movie in probably 3 or 4 months, and I finally bought "A Million Ways To Die In The West." I thought this was finally something that looked good that I was going to enjoy, but after watching it, I have no doubt in my mind why hollywood is hurting. The FILTH, the SMUT and the DEBAUCHERY in that movie is simply disgusting. No wonder our nation is turning into an immoral toilet. What absolute GARBAGE. If I could take the movie back and get a refund I would. The thing is, they could have made that movie MINUS all the TRASH, and it would have been a funny movie. What a complete disappointment. I'm about ready to completely dismantle my home theater and sell it off. I don't hold out any hope for anything decent to come out of that cess pool they call the entertainment industry anymore.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 9, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Oh, I dunno. Had I written that post, I bet a couple of people (cough, cough) may have accused me of being pornographic.

But I do like the play on words.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 9, 2014)

Sherry said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



And the lesson is: be true to yourself, WQ!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 9, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> I tend to concentrate on whatever board I'm on and stay there unless something happens.  I will not be having that distraction any more.
> 
> The biggest problem for me is the CS doesn't popup in the new posts heading very often, so I have to make a conscious effort to come in here.



Use the Watched Threads tab and it takes you to unread posts in your subscribed threads.  And the More information may be available just under the thread title is a link that takes you to ALL WATCHED THREADS and the Coffee Shop will always be there.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 9, 2014)

Wishing  everyone a good Thursday.  It's Fall break at my daughter's school and she is at my place most every day right now for most of what would be her schoolday.  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 9, 2014)

So good to see our good friends slowly returning to the Coffee Shop.  I've delighted in BBD's trail cam shots, and Ringels beautiful travel photos, and tonight checked in to see Spoonies always impressive photography.  And I wonder if Nosmo put out any fall pansies?  I miss Ollie like the rest of you do, most especially in October when we always looked forward to his annual Halloween spectacular.  So I hope he'll eventually make peace with the new software and rejoin us.

One thing I've found that helped me with the log ins each day guys is I got into ALL WATCHED THREADS and then created a button for that on my desktop.  The Coffee Shop is almost always among the top three or four on the list and I can log directly in here from there.  Makes life much more simple.

But 1 a.m. is approaching and I have to be up early to do medical taxi duty in the morning so I am headed for bed, perchance to sleep?  That hasn't been really easy lately.

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi and Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
007's Mom,
Pogo's aunt,
Derideo_te for comfort and healing,
Sarah G for comfort and healing,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
Mrs. Hossfly (Liz) and Hossfly,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, and Becki.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## R.D. (Oct 9, 2014)

007 said:


> I'll tell ya something... I haven't bought a new movie in probably 3 or 4 months, and I finally bought "A Million Ways To Die In The West." I thought this was finally something that looked good that I was going to enjoy, but after watching it, I have no doubt in my mind why hollywood is hurting. The FILTH, the SMUT and the DEBAUCHERY in that movie is simply disgusting. No wonder our nation is turning into an immoral toilet. What absolute GARBAGE. If I could take the movie back and get a refund I would. The thing is, they could have made that movie MINUS all the TRASH, and it would have been a funny movie. What a complete disappointment. I'm about ready to completely dismantle my home theater and sell it off. I don't hold out any hope for anything decent to come out of that cess pool they call the entertainment industry anymore.


I know what you mean.   My favorite move is Fargo, but I actually enjoy it more on tv where the sex is bleeped out.   I don't care for smut, vulgarity or over the top profanity.   I don't see how it adds to anything, innuendo is so much more entertaining.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 9, 2014)

I haven't seen Fargo yet but my sister is trying to get me to watch it.  She loves it too.  I just watched both seasons of House of Cards on Netflix tho and I am hooked.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 9, 2014)

Good morning, coffeeshop buddies.  Have a good day.


----------



## R.D. (Oct 9, 2014)

I usually get hooked on shows way after they are popular.   I'll have to check out House of Cards


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 9, 2014)

R.D. said:


> I usually get hooked on shows way after they are popular.   I'll have to check out House of Cards


 I could not stop watching it.  Try a couple.  Omg.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 9, 2014)

007 said:


> OK... what happened to Ollie... or can I ask?



I don't know for sure but I think he didn't like the new software more than he liked us.     But he did come back to get Mrs. O on the vigil list.   I just hope he's still reading in so he knows he is loved and is a missed person.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 9, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > OK... what happened to Ollie... or can I ask?
> ...


 
Might be a bit more complicated than just  a software issue for Ollie.


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 9, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > The new ignore feature with this format is a winner though
> ...


Wow! Thanks for that. I had no clue, now I do.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 9, 2014)

007 said:


> I'll tell ya something... I haven't bought a new movie in probably 3 or 4 months, and I finally bought "A Million Ways To Die In The West." I thought this was finally something that looked good that I was going to enjoy, but after watching it, I have no doubt in my mind why hollywood is hurting. The FILTH, the SMUT and the DEBAUCHERY in that movie is simply disgusting. No wonder our nation is turning into an immoral toilet. What absolute GARBAGE. If I could take the movie back and get a refund I would. The thing is, they could have made that movie MINUS all the TRASH, and it would have been a funny movie. What a complete disappointment. I'm about ready to completely dismantle my home theater and sell it off. I don't hold out any hope for anything decent to come out of that cess pool they call the entertainment industry anymore.



Or you could do what we do which is invest in the older classic movies that don't depend on gratuitous sex and violence to be great movies.  I count movies like "Ghost" or "My Cousin VInny" or "Moonstruck" or "Dave" or "Chocolat" or "Speed" or the "Pirates of the Carribean" and "Zorro" movies among the classics any more.    I have a cabinet full of them and still need to replace a few old VHS tapes with CDs.  Every now and then a good new movie does come out.  One of my favorites among the newer movies was "The Blind Side" which shows Sandra Bulloch in a kind of role she almost never plays but even that movie is five years old now.  "Secretariat" made about the same time is another good one.  But no gratuitous sex or violence in those movies. That's indicative of how few really good movies are made these days.

But I hold out hope.  I am seeing real melodies gradually come back into music and it does seem that Hollywood is waking up to the fact that good movies are selling better than those based on gratuitous sex and violence.


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 9, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > OK... what happened to Ollie... or can I ask?
> ...


He's prolly spending more time at his other site.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 9, 2014)

Good Morning All !


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 9, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> I got hooked into the old tavern when I first joined and it was a close group.  Mertex among others can attest to that.  I miss it and the group that used to post there.
> 
> The CS seemed the same.  A good group of people who generally liked each other and had formed something of a bond.
> 
> I know Foxy has generated a great atmosphere in this place.  I also know real life often intrudes.  I hope people who have posted here for years continue to do so.  I will admit I am a newbie compared to many of you here....but it is a good group and you all have built something here.  It would be a shame to throw it away.


Pretty much spot on, WQ.   I like to make a daily pit stop here because of the crowd and atmosphere, too. It can also be a great respite from the main body of USMB.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 9, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Well you never know unless people tell you, and he didn't.  But I am unaware of any bridges burned, so I still hold out hope that he will eventually come back.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 9, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> I got hooked into the old tavern when I first joined and it was a close group.  Mertex among others can attest to that.  I miss it and the group that used to post there.
> 
> The CS seemed the same.  A good group of people who generally liked each other and had formed something of a bond.
> 
> I know Foxy has generated a great atmosphere in this place.  I also know real life often intrudes.  I hope people who have posted here for years continue to do so.  I will admit I am a newbie compared to many of you here....but it is a good group and you all have built something here.  It would be a shame to throw it away.



It is a good group of people who come here, but I won't take credit for the great atmosphere.  It was definitely a group effort.  And I don't think of you as a newbie at all.  You're definitely one of the family subject, loved and appreciated and subject to all the abuse anybody else has to take.


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 9, 2014)

R.D. said:


> I usually get hooked on shows way after they are popular.   I'll have to check out House of Cards


Same here.Usually after the series is over. What I like about that is, I can binge watch them.


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 9, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > I usually get hooked on shows way after they are popular.   I'll have to check out House of Cards
> ...


Thanks! I had it in my Netflix queue then stopped Netlix after binging all all seasons of the best series I have ever seen--Breaking Bad. Plus Net didn't have Fargo. I may still go back.


----------



## R.D. (Oct 9, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...


Breaking Bad was what got me started on Netflix, seasons into it.    Now they play on AMC so I get it there.

Great show! Playing catchup hours at a time is fun.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 9, 2014)

Fall is nice because I get to relax a bit from the landcape season.  Still have to consider winter already.  Equipment repairs or replacements need to be decided.  Figuring out when the leaves will actually need to be raked.  Anyone else thinking ahead?  Holidays perhaps?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 9, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > I got hooked into the old tavern when I first joined and it was a close group.  Mertex among others can attest to that.  I miss it and the group that used to post there.
> ...




Thank you kind lady.  But you are too modest.  You run a classy place here.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 9, 2014)

Okay....enough of being serious.     CS folks of the fairer sex....you've been warned.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 9, 2014)

R.D. said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


 I watched the seasons when I wasn't getting out much.  I had Netflix but never really watched it much.  Now I love it.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 9, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > The new ignore feature with this format is a winner though
> ...




I suppose that who we define as a troll - or maybe not - may also depend on our own political proclivities. Surely this is -to a point- a matter of perspective: one man's troll may be another man's hero - perhaps, but not always.  And I would also say that post count does not necessarily make a troll; I consider that argument to be a fallacy. Were that the case, then I guess that makes me and a number of other people who post regularly here in the CS trolls. lol...

At the risk of sounding political (which is _not_ my intent), I see trolls on both major sides of the political spectrum here in USMB, also on the other sides less dicussed, like the Libertarian side. Being a human being like everyone else, I _may_ tend to see less of the LW trolls, while the words of RW trolls _may_ be magnified in my eyes, since that is also human nature. But there are also some trolls who are neither LW nor RW, but just plain old vicious, rabid racists or anti-semites and indeed, they tend to post a lot and generally receive rotting fruit from all of us. Even so, were they to come to the CS, I would welcome them, just as Foxfyre and so many other members welcome everyone.

I just felt the need to clarify that so that were this disussion to continue, we would not be devolving into code words. For that would be a shame, n'est ce pas?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 9, 2014)

Trolls exist of all political denominations here at USMB.  The most blatant trolls I ignore.  They are utterly predictable and frankly boring.  The racial trolls I find the most disturbing....and they are both black and white.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 9, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



I feel really kind of uprooted, lol. I have never had netflix, because I believe it started up after I moved to Germany. But I have dear friends in NE Ohio (Elyria), they are a pastor team and don't want their kids to watch TV, so they only get netflix when they think there is something worthwhile for their kids.


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 9, 2014)

Sarah, I watched what I considered a great series, called Damages. It starred Glenn Close as a mean and very competently corrupt lawyer in NY,( I think. )Every episode had well-know names starring it it, and usually playing ruthless or greedy characters. Ted Danson did his job well, on that series. Murder and mayhem. It is high drama all the way through. I may watch it again if I go back to Net. I have to wait and see what my job responsibility's are going to be. It's been years since I watched it and I have forgotten so much and hope it is still on Netflix. The acting, superbly convincing.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 9, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Trolls exist of all political denominations here at USMB.  The most blatant trolls I ignore.  They are utterly predictable and frankly boring.  The racial trolls I find the most disturbing....and they are both black and white.




100% agreement with you about that.


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 9, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Trolls exist of all political denominations here at USMB.  The most blatant trolls I ignore.  They are utterly predictable and frankly boring.  The racial trolls I find the most disturbing....and they are both black and white.


I stay out of the threads they are in, as soon as I discover them, posting.


----------



## R.D. (Oct 9, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Trolls exist of all political denominations here at USMB.  The most blatant trolls I ignore.  They are utterly predictable and frankly boring.  The racial trolls I find the most disturbing....and they are both black and white.


True.  But to know how a vile mind works is an education


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 9, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I sometimes listen to Aljazeera news, because it often has news items the other channels do not. One thing it said was that it recently rained in California. I was wondering if it has rained since, as I know there is a terrible drought there.
> ...



HI Mertex, I have been checking out the forum, but not had much to say. As for the weather, the jet stream has moved again and it is now over England. This means we have had constant rain for several days, I expect it will be a repeat of last year where we end up with serious flooding, and America may have another cold winter. Because the jet stream is curling down across America bringing cold from the north.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 9, 2014)

I joined hulu for about a year.  It has every t.v. series known to man as well as HBO and premium channel shows.  

I would sit and watch five or six episodes in a row uninterrupted.  It was basically $20 for a year.  

If there is a older series you really like it might be worth it.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 9, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> I joined hulu for about a year.  It has every t.v. series known to man as well as HBO and premium channel shows.
> 
> I would sit and watch five or six episodes in a row uninterrupted.  It was basically $20 for a year.
> 
> If there is a older series you really like it might be worth it.




Hulu is not available in Germany. I believe there is legal strite going on about this. Even Hulu vids on the internet are blocked out on German servers. It is sometimes very irritating.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 9, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



I also said that trolls are not identified by their post count--many non trolls are quite active on the board--but that the trolls do post a lot.  There is a difference between those two things.  

By definition, a troll is a member who is not interested in discussing concepts or principles or participating in any meaningful way in any discussion.  They are there specifically to recite the talking points of the week or the standard ignorant one liners, insult persons or groups, utilize massive mostly meaningless cut and pastes, and disrupt or derail any meaningful or intelligent discussion in process.  And their numbers are legion on USMB because they are allowed with minimal restraints here.

But for a message board that is run for both fun and profit, the post count elevated by troll activity is $$$ in the bank when the advertisers are not interested in content but rather are impressed by traffic.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 9, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Yepp.  By post count I was not referring to you at all. Sorry if there was a misunderstanding.


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 9, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> I joined hulu for about a year.  It has every t.v. series known to man as well as HBO and premium channel shows.
> 
> I would sit and watch five or six episodes in a row uninterrupted.  It was basically $20 for a year.
> 
> If there is a older series you really like it might be worth it.


Are you talking about Hulu or Hulu Plus?  I think I can stream Hulu through my Roku's, if I remember correctly. I tried Hulu Plus, and felt it not worth the price, since I don't much like watching TV.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 9, 2014)

I've found a lot of movies are posted on films.org, you tube, etc. for free.  Most are older movies so not restricted, occasionally someone posts a newer movie but it's typically removed fairly quickly due to legal constraints.  Be careful though, some sites like Putlocker try to load all kinds of unwanted carp on your computer, the two I mentioned don't and I recommend not using a torrent as torrents are very often a platform for highjackers and virus dissemination. 
Hulu, Comcast and others also have free movies available for online viewing.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 9, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Yes...you can immediately spot a troll when they directly post talking points from a far right or far left site with no filter.  


Example of classic troll post:  *"Yeah....you people need to read this because your side sucks!*"  Insert link to a Media Matters or Breitbart page.   

There is one poster in particular I can think of who is famous for this.  He literally posts six or seven inflammatory threads with nothing but a link to far left sites.  Ridiculous...but I concede both sides do it....a lot.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 9, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




Äääh, yepp. Oh, well, we need the traffic, so....


----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 9, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > I joined hulu for about a year.  It has every t.v. series known to man as well as HBO and premium channel shows.
> ...




I got a USB plug in called Rabbit TV that cost $19.95 for a year.  It directly accessed Hulu.  There are several old TV series I liked (example...NYPD Blue).  I could watch all the episodes season by season.

If there are any series you have ever liked you can watch them whenever you want.  There were 3 or 4 I wanted to see again...so for a year it was worth it.  

Here is a You Tube review to see if you might like.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 9, 2014)

Morning greetings!
It's cold here this morning, mostly because we have a brisk north wind.   Weather prognosticators are predicting rain this afternoon but with these temps,we'll get the white stuff,  for sure. 
It's my week to make dinner and I am considering slow-cooked chicken and dumplings with a special chocolate cake for dessert.   My buddy's gf made a mediocre chili last week with homemade ice cream to finish.   The ice cream was tasty.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 9, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Sarah, I watched what I considered a great series, called Damages. It starred Glenn Close as a mean and very competently corrupt lawyer in NY,( I think. )Every episode had well-know names starring it it, and usually playing ruthless or greedy characters. Ted Danson did his job well, on that series. Murder and mayhem. It is high drama all the way through. I may watch it again if I go back to Net. I have to wait and see what my job responsibility's are going to be. It's been years since I watched it and I have forgotten so much and hope it is still on Netflix. The acting, superbly convincing.


 There is another 5 season series people are telling me is good.  Sons of Anarchy.  On Netflix.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 9, 2014)

ne more (I sound like a Netflix salesperson, hee hee)  The Big C.  I loved Laura Linney in that series.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 9, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> I've found a lot of movies are posted on films.org, you tube, etc. for free.  Most are older movies so not restricted, occasionally someone posts a newer movie but it's typically removed fairly quickly due to legal constraints.  Be careful though, some sites like Putlocker try to load all kinds of unwanted carp on your computer, the two I mentioned don't and I recommend not using a torrent as torrents are very often a platform for highjackers and virus dissemination.
> Hulu, Comcast and others also have free movies available for online viewing.



The only service we use is Amazon Prime which is rather pricey and got more so this year, but it includes free shipping on most stuff ordered from Amazon and that pays for all or most of the annual fees--Hombre and I have separate Amazon accounts..  But it offers almost unlimited free or deeply discounted content for my Kindle plus tens of thousands of free titles--movies, documentaries, TV series, etc. for the Kindle or computer--I suppose it could be channeled through the television set like other services if I just had the right stuff to do it.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 9, 2014)

007 said:


> I'll tell ya something... I haven't bought a new movie in probably 3 or 4 months, and I finally bought "A Million Ways To Die In The West." I thought this was finally something that looked good that I was going to enjoy, but after watching it, I have no doubt in my mind why hollywood is hurting. The FILTH, the SMUT and the DEBAUCHERY in that movie is simply disgusting. No wonder our nation is turning into an immoral toilet. What absolute GARBAGE. If I could take the movie back and get a refund I would. The thing is, they could have made that movie MINUS all the TRASH, and it would have been a funny movie. What a complete disappointment. I'm about ready to completely dismantle my home theater and sell it off. I don't hold out any hope for anything decent to come out of that cess pool they call the entertainment industry anymore.



You should do a quick check on IMDB or something like that before you buy a movie.  That one is made by Seth MacFarlane, the creator of Family Guy.  That's the style of humor he's known for in all of his work.

I also think comedy may be the hardest genre of movie to do well.  It is so incredibly subjective.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 9, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I've found a lot of movies are posted on films.org, you tube, etc. for free.  Most are older movies so not restricted, occasionally someone posts a newer movie but it's typically removed fairly quickly due to legal constraints.  Be careful though, some sites like Putlocker try to load all kinds of unwanted carp on your computer, the two I mentioned don't and I recommend not using a torrent as torrents are very often a platform for highjackers and virus dissemination.
> ...


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 9, 2014)

Woo hoo! I was cleaning out a cabinet that I'm donating to a needy family and... presto.
There it was.... something I thought was lost or stolen a few years ago.

The guitar pick that Steve Howe (Yes) used in the Bloomingtion, IL concert back in '08.

*whew* 



It's Karma! Just like on "My Name is Earl".


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 9, 2014)

I used bathrooms in Chicago a couple of times...

...they should still be there.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 9, 2014)

While looking for season 6 of Samcro (sons of anarchy) since Netflix only the 5 seasons, I stumbled across this website that has just about everything..including season 6 of SOA.
Watch Online Sons of Anarchy Season 6 Episode 12 - You Are My Sunshine - Watch Series

The link takes you to where I had it bookmarked but you can see the other seasons by clicking Previous Episode. Click the home button and you can find other shows, too. This is the website I watched to see ALL of Walking Dead, which I didn't ever see before but am now all caught up.


----------



## 007 (Oct 9, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll tell ya something... I haven't bought a new movie in probably 3 or 4 months, and I finally bought "A Million Ways To Die In The West." I thought this was finally something that looked good that I was going to enjoy, but after watching it, I have no doubt in my mind why hollywood is hurting. The FILTH, the SMUT and the DEBAUCHERY in that movie is simply disgusting. No wonder our nation is turning into an immoral toilet. What absolute GARBAGE. If I could take the movie back and get a refund I would. The thing is, they could have made that movie MINUS all the TRASH, and it would have been a funny movie. What a complete disappointment. I'm about ready to completely dismantle my home theater and sell it off. I don't hold out any hope for anything decent to come out of that cess pool they call the entertainment industry anymore.
> ...


I will next time, Mont. But ya know, I'm just a sucker for anything done in a western format. I automatically think I'll like it. Not the case here, because there's nothing subjective about the vulgarity and smut in this flick. I put it on the very bottom of my movie rack with the rest of the trash movies I'll never watch again, like "Your Highness."


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 9, 2014)

007 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...




So, you are saying I should definitely NOT send you the gold-edition of Debbie Does Dallas for Christmas, right?!?!?


----------



## Spoonman (Oct 9, 2014)

007 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys.  been kind of busy lately.  not a lot of time to post.  once winter hits and I can't get outside as much i'll probably be on a little more again
> ...


busy as hell.  just sitting here writing my to do list for the weekend.  not many weeks left before the cold weather sets in.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 9, 2014)

Snowing up on Pikes Peak, not surprising but snow down in Woodland Park....... this early?  It's at 8500 feet, about a 1000 feet higher than Colorado Springs.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 9, 2014)

They also reported the western slope areas of the Sangre de Cristos could get up to 12" of snow by tomorrow........  That's just west and north west of us.
Lot's of rain here and all over the front range all day long with flash flood warnings.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 9, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...




Did you ever watch Homeland?  It was so good, but finally came to a conclusion.  Now they have brought it back.....a continuation of where they left off.  You'd want to check out the previous episodes so as to understand Carrie (Claire Danes) - I'm so glad they brought it back.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 9, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> ne more (I sound like a Netflix salesperson, hee hee)  The Big C.  I loved Laura Linney in that series.



But it is interesting to me to hear what all ya'll think about this series or that series.  Would you believe I have met a lot of the cast of "Breaking Bad" but have never watched a single episode?  But everybody pretty well has me convinced that I should do that.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 9, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



We've got Netflix, but lately we've been watching so many good shows on Showtime, FX and regular TV that we haven't had time to view what's new on NetFlix.  We've been watching The Bridge (FX), Tyrant (FX), Sleepy Hollow, Ray Donavan on Showtime and some of them have ended and won't be back till next summer.  Starting up are Homeland on Showtime.  Great drama and acting.  We usually tape them and watch them on Saturday nights or Sunday afternoons.  I also don't like to miss Dateline every Friday.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 9, 2014)

Hey 007, did you catch the season premiere of Ghost Hunters last night??

BTW, how refreshing to pop in and spend more than 2 minutes catching up in the CS. My analogy to visiting the CS online and unwinding, is that it's like coming home at the end of the day and taking off my bra...they both feel good.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 9, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...




Aah, everyone gets rain but us.  Hope you escape the serious floodings.....I wish we would just get some every now and then.  We're having beautiful cool mornings, clear skies, plenty of sunshine and then it goes up to 90 degrees by 3:00.  I hope we start getting some cool weather.  I think my plants are happy now that they are not stressing with that hot weather we had been having....8:00 am and it was already upper 80's.  Hope you haven't been having problems with the new software.  I still haven't been able to figure out a few things, but they are just minor annoyances....I'm sure I'll figure it out soon enough.


----------



## Spoonman (Oct 9, 2014)

Fall is here


----------



## Sherry (Oct 9, 2014)

Spectacular, Spoon.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 9, 2014)

I know Halloween is still a few weeks away but what the hell.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 9, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > ne more (I sound like a Netflix salesperson, hee hee)  The Big C.  I loved Laura Linney in that series.
> ...




That's got to be one of the best TV programs ever produced.  We started watching it when we went to visit our son in California two years ago.  He had series one on Hulu and we had to watch several episodes a night for several nights,  in order to view the whole series before coming home.  Each episode is so exciting and has you at the edge of your seat, you don't want to wait a week to see the next one.  When we got home, we rented the second season, and I think we had to buy the third.  Eventually we were able to catch up with the ones on TV, but waiting a whole week for the next episode was killing us.  We liked watching 3 or 4 episodes at one time.  You'll really like it if you decide to watch it.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 9, 2014)

blackhawk said:


> I know Halloween is still a few weeks away but what the hell.



I was thinking about actually attempting this one...


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 9, 2014)

Sherry said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > I know Halloween is still a few weeks away but what the hell.
> ...


Go for it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 9, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Fall is here



Oh wow, thank you Spoon.  We get fall colors here on the high desert, but nothing like what ya'll have back east and up north.  And I so miss that.


----------



## 007 (Oct 9, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Hey 007, did you catch the season premiere of Ghost Hunters last night??
> 
> BTW, how refreshing to pop in and spend more than 2 minutes catching up in the CS. My analogy to visiting the CS online and unwinding, is that it's like coming home at the end of the day and taking off my bra...they both feel good.


SHIT... I missed it. HOW did I manage that?! I'll have to set the DVR up to record that every Wednesday.

But I thought the season premier was last Wednesday aboard the Queen Mary? I do have that in the DVR. I better watch it.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 9, 2014)

007 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Hey 007, did you catch the season premiere of Ghost Hunters last night??
> ...



Do you have On Demand?? I am only showing last night's episode there.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 9, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Hey 007, did you catch the season premiere of Ghost Hunters last night??
> 
> BTW, how refreshing to pop in and spend more than 2 minutes catching up in the CS. My analogy to visiting the CS online and unwinding, is that it's like coming home at the end of the day and taking off my bra...they both feel good.



So...we take over supporting you after your bra is off?


----------



## 007 (Oct 9, 2014)

Sherry said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


I do have On Demand, I'll check it quick...

:Edit: Nope... can't find it, and it was Ghost Adventures that started a new season last week, not Ghost Hunters. I wanted to see that. I'll have to find it on the Travel Channel or youtube... damn it!


----------



## Sherry (Oct 9, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Hey 007, did you catch the season premiere of Ghost Hunters last night??
> ...



Can you handle that??


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 9, 2014)

Sherry said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 9, 2014)

How am I doing so far?


----------



## Sherry (Oct 9, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> How am I doing so far?


----------



## 007 (Oct 9, 2014)

Here's my photo entries for today... I almost stepped on this guy today. He/she/it was right in front of the door to my shop. I think it was pretty cold. It didn't look too good so gave it a little nudge. It kinda straightened out a couple legs but didn't move any more, so I just left it. I think they're cool...


----------



## Sherry (Oct 9, 2014)

Cool...a walking stick.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 9, 2014)

I think 007 has a crawling stick.

Perhaps an intoxicated stick?


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 9, 2014)

Mrs. Liberty hates me at bedtime.  She goes through a routine in the bathroom and then becomes a deep sea diver (CPAP).  I walk in and take my galsses off, followed by jumping in bed and folding my pillow in half.  Then I fall asleep a long time before she does.  I will most likely die in my sleep....


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 10, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Mrs. Liberty hates me at bedtime.  She goes through a routine in the bathroom and then becomes a deep sea diver (CPAP).  I walk in and take my galsses off, followed by jumping in bed and folding my pillow in half.  Then I fall asleep a long time before she does.  I will most likely die in my sleep....



Better be careful with talk like that.  There's so many of us having difficulty obtaining a good night sleep, you'll have everybody hating you at bedtime.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 10, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi and Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
007's Mom,
Pogo's aunt,
Derideo_te for comfort and healing,
Sarah G for comfort and healing,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
Mrs. Hossfly (Liz) and Hossfly,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, and Becki and so many other friends who have been MIA lately.
.



P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 10, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Mrs. Liberty hates me at bedtime.  She goes through a routine in the bathroom and then becomes a deep sea diver (CPAP).  I walk in and take my galsses off, followed by jumping in bed and folding my pillow in half.  Then I fall asleep a long time before she does.  I will most likely die in my sleep....


 I've learned how to fall asleep very quickly but I'm one who wakes up at like 11:30 then 2am.  If I eat something, just a little snack before falling asleep, I sometimes get a full night's sleep.  I don't know that I could wear a cpap tho. 

Is it noisy?


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 10, 2014)

Mertex said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


 Yes I watch it.  I like Homeland, Masters of Sex, House of Lies with Don Cheadle and Kristen Bell... Game of Throwns.  Glad they're all on at different times of the year.


----------



## 007 (Oct 10, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Mrs. Liberty hates me at bedtime.  She goes through a routine in the bathroom and then becomes a deep sea diver (CPAP).  I walk in and take my galsses off, followed by jumping in bed and folding my pillow in half.  Then I fall asleep a long time before she does.  I will most likely die in my sleep....


That's me too. I hit the bed and watch a little tv sometimes, but when I finally shut my eyes to sleep, I'm out pretty quick, and if I don't get awoke from any kind of pain, I sleep right on through 'til morning. That's not usually the case. Although I can fall asleep pretty easy, I'm usually woke up by something hurting at least once a night. Those rare nights I sleep straight through are wonderful though.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 10, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > ne more (I sound like a Netflix salesperson, hee hee)  The Big C.  I loved Laura Linney in that series.
> ...


 I've watched a couple of epis but it seemed more violent to me than others I watch.  I couldn't get into it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 10, 2014)

BB is the lengthy equivalent and the equal of the British 'Broadchurch".

Finished it last week

Going for a walk and have a good day folks.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 10, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. Liberty hates me at bedtime.  She goes through a routine in the bathroom and then becomes a deep sea diver (CPAP).  I walk in and take my galsses off, followed by jumping in bed and folding my pillow in half.  Then I fall asleep a long time before she does.  I will most likely die in my sleep....
> ...


 
The CPAP is quiet.  Folks with sleep Apena normally snore a lot without a machine.  It is actually quieter and I don't awake up worried about whether Mrs. Liberty is breathing or not.

When I have may things on my mind (yes, it is possible I have things on my mind), waking up around 4 or 5 sometimes means no more sleep for me.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 10, 2014)

Took me almost a full year after retirement to learn how to sleep through the night without waking up.

I think that saveliberty is correct in that "having things on your mind" can really interfere with sleep.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 10, 2014)

Good Morning! 
Y'all make me feel better about sleeping.   Four days of the week I grab a nap from 4-5 pm to around 1030.  The other three nights I sleep normal hours. I have to get up a few times during the"night" to visit the can but fall right back to sleep when I hit the pillow again.   I do have to wear wrist braces, tough because if I don't my hands tingle so badly I cannot sleep.
Roads were a challenge last night.   It's been below freezing for a few days. Yesterday it got warmer and rained a bit, which coated the roads ever so lightly with ice.  Looks like more of the same for the trip home. 
Hope you all have a marvelous day.


----------



## 007 (Oct 10, 2014)

And I do believe I've caught a bug. Got the runny, burning nose, chills and the general crappy feeling. Second time I've been sick in two years. Last year I went up to the son's house and they we're all coughing and sneezing and sure as shit, caught that. This time it was my electrician buddy coughing and hacking in the van going to work, and sure shit I believe I caught that. If I could just stay away from sick people I'd be alright. Maybe this Fall cold will beef up my immune system so I won't catch anything else this year... hopefully.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 10, 2014)

007 said:


> And I do believe I've caught a bug. Got the runny, burning nose, chills and the general crappy feeling. Second time I've been sick in two years. Last year I went up to the son's house and they we're all coughing and sneezing and sure as shit, caught that. This time it was my electrician buddy coughing and hacking in the van going to work, and sure shit I believe I caught that. If I could just stay away from sick people I'd be alright. Maybe this Fall cold will beef up my immune system so I won't catch anything else this year... hopefully.


Starting two years ago I started getting the flue shot via the VA and haven't been sick since.  Prior to that I would get the flu bug at least once a year.  
Haven't had the shot yet this year and a couple of weeks ago picked up a, thankfully short lived, stomach bug, got to get back up to the Springs for my flu shot.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 10, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Took me almost a full year after retirement to learn how to sleep through the night without waking up.
> 
> I think that saveliberty is correct in that "having things on your mind" can really interfere with sleep.



With me "having things on my mind" means I won't fall asleep for hours but when I do I'll sleep hard even if it's only for a few hours.  My internal alarm clock goes off between 7 and 8am no matter how much sleep I've had, what keeps me awake after that isn't worries, it's my allergies, sinuses clogged but starting to drain.  My sinuses are also what will wake me in the middle of the night and keep me up for hours till the sinus rinse really take effect. 
Sometime I hate getting older.........


----------



## 007 (Oct 10, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > And I do believe I've caught a bug. Got the runny, burning nose, chills and the general crappy feeling. Second time I've been sick in two years. Last year I went up to the son's house and they we're all coughing and sneezing and sure as shit, caught that. This time it was my electrician buddy coughing and hacking in the van going to work, and sure shit I believe I caught that. If I could just stay away from sick people I'd be alright. Maybe this Fall cold will beef up my immune system so I won't catch anything else this year... hopefully.
> ...


Ya know, pard, I just might go to the VA west clinic and get me a shot. If it makes me feel sick like it did the time years ago, I might not get anymore. But if nothing happens and I don't catch any more bugs this year, I might start getting them. I mean WTH... they're free.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 10, 2014)

Morning !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 10, 2014)

007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


If you got sick it wasn't the flu shot per se that made you sick, the virus in the vaccine is dead and cannot, by any stretch of the imagination, make you sick.  That doesn't mean there's not something in the suspension fluid that you're "reacting" to or that you already have the flu incubating in you when you got the shot.  Wait till you're over this one before getting the shot, if you get sick immediately after being vaccinated then let you PCP know right away so they can look into it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 10, 2014)

Got my my flue shot on Monday (had a slight fever for a few hours, I always do) and no problem since.  My wife got her flu shot last Friday and as always, she has no problems with it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 10, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Got my my flue shot on Monday (had a slight fever for a few hours, I always do) and no problem since.  My wife got her flu shot last Friday and as always, she has no problems with it.


Flu Shot Learn the Side Effects


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 10, 2014)

Been busy running errands this morning.  Went into town to pay a couple of bills and then to the DMV to get the stickers for the car/truck license plates.  Had to pay $101.00 for each sticker.  That's insane.  Anyway, next on the list after lunch is going to pick up the beef cow from the processing place.  We usually buy a whole beef cow from one of Mrs. BBD's cousins every year. A whole beef lasts us all year long.  I'm thinking I might just have a steak for supper tonight!


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 10, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Been busy running errands this morning.  Went into town to pay a couple of bills and then to the DMV to get the stickers for the car/truck license plates.  Had to pay $101.00 for each sticker.  That's insane.  Anyway, next on the list after lunch is going to pick up the beef cow from the processing place.  We usually buy a whole beef cow from one of Mrs. BBD's cousins every year. A whole beef lasts us all year long.  I'm thinking I might just have a steak for supper tonight!


Send me some fresh beef jerky and I'll send you some fresh buffalo jerky........ Mild, medium or very spicy.....?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 10, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Been busy running errands this morning.  Went into town to pay a couple of bills and then to the DMV to get the stickers for the car/truck license plates.  Had to pay $101.00 for each sticker.  That's insane.  Anyway, next on the list after lunch is going to pick up the beef cow from the processing place.  We usually buy a whole beef cow from one of Mrs. BBD's cousins every year. A whole beef lasts us all year long.  I'm thinking I might just have a steak for supper tonight!
> ...



Sorry.  I don't do buffalo.  However, stop buy and I'll cook you up a steak.  That is, if you come early enough to help haul all the darned beef from the truck down into the basement to the freezer!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 10, 2014)

Good morning all, finally.  I've been operating on less than optimal sleep for a few days and made up for it last night, so now I feel wonderful even though I only got up a little while ago.

007 go to the salt water gargle and honey/ACV routine and you'll weather your cold much more comfortably I think.  I don't get flu shots because they really do make me sick but I haven't had the flu in decades either.  I catch other bugs infrequently.  Hombre gets his flu shot dutifully every year and suffers no side effects.  As for the CPAP, Hombre has used one for years and I do believe it probably saved his life.  It certainly changed his life for the better.  And they are quiet.  It took me awhile to stop checking on him to make sure he was still breathing after decades of having my sleep disrupted because of his loud snoring.

Okay gotta get that newsletter out now.  Back in awhile.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 10, 2014)

Sleep has always been difficult for me.  I envy people who can just fall asleep immediately.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 10, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


Ya need a dumb waiter, I've had experience with many of those.....  I'll send you their names.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 10, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sleep has always been difficult for me.  I envy people who can just fall asleep immediately.


Ten shots of vodka, six shots of rye whiskey and 4 shots of bourbon aughta do the trick........


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 10, 2014)

Like Foxy, I usually only get sick when I've gotten a flu shot. Otherwise, I seem to be relatively hardy.  007, do try Foxy's remedies, they work well in most cases.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 10, 2014)

It's official, we've moved to Oregon. I'm liking the weather but winter hasn't hit yet.


----------



## 007 (Oct 10, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Got my my flue shot on Monday (had a slight fever for a few hours, I always do) and no problem since.  My wife got her flu shot last Friday and as always, she has no problems with it.
> ...


Ya... on second thought I'll keep passing. Hell the side effects are as bad just catching it.


----------



## 007 (Oct 10, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Been busy running errands this morning.  Went into town to pay a couple of bills and then to the DMV to get the stickers for the car/truck license plates.  Had to pay $101.00 for each sticker.  That's insane.  Anyway, next on the list after lunch is going to pick up the beef cow from the processing place.  We usually buy a whole beef cow from one of Mrs. BBD's cousins every year. A whole beef lasts us all year long.  I'm thinking I might just have a steak for supper tonight!


I downloaded the form for Collector Plates for my 1980 Chevy Silverado the other day and had one question, so I called the DMV and talked with a nice lady that answered my question. But, she asked if I'd ever had collector plates before and I said yes. She said do you still have them, and I said yes, they're hanging on my wall. She said are they in good shape, and I said yes they are. So she said then just get the number off them and fill it in in the appropriate box on the top of the form and they'll reassign them to my different truck, and I'll save myself $50. I said OK. So this done and sent in, I get a call from another nice lady at the WI DMV and she says she can't find any record of that number being issued to me, could I give her some idea of when it was, so I did, and back and forth the calls went for about 3 days, until it was almost a forgone conclusion that I was going to have to argue that I shouldn't be charged the extra $50 for a new plate and number because it was the state of WI's obligation to maintain that record, when out of the blue the nice lady called again and said she had looked in a drawer not previously checked and lo and behold, there was the record of me and my old collector plate on microfiche, and saved me $50. $168 and never have to renew.

Now you know the rest of the story...


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 10, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> It's official, we've moved to Oregon. I'm liking the weather but winter hasn't hit yet.



Whoa Lumpy, so good to see you.  It has been awhile!!!   Moved to Oregon huh?  Do they have winter in Oregon?  I always thought of it as cool and damp in the winter months but no real winter.  But I've never been further north than California on the west coast either except for a brief landing in Seattle enroute to Alaska and we didn't get outside of the airport then.  Oh and we did spend some time in Vancouver on the return trip.  And quite a bit of time in Alaska. . . okay I've more experience than I thought but I really have no experience with Oregon or Washington State.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 10, 2014)

Now 007 has me thinking about collectors plates.  And BBD reminded me that the last time we bought a whole beef for the freezer it was 50 cents a pound.  Bet it's a lot more than that now.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 10, 2014)

007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


The thing is they have to list ALL potential side effects though less than 8% of all those receiving the vaccine experience side effects and less than .0001% have the more serious reactions.  Heck only about 20% of the population gets the flue every year.  If you don't want the shot (or nasal spray) Vitamin D is your answer, many in this country are Vitamin D deficient anyway.
Now, there are studies showing daily doses of D is a big factor in helping to prevent and/or minimize the flu and flu effects just as there are some newer studies that seem to refute that conclusion.  The researchers of newer studies admit their model and sampling groups weren't perfect and that much more research has to be done.  My PCP put me on D a couple of years ago, mine was pretty low, probably due to years of working evenings and nights plus my current lack of outdoor activities due to my physical issues but it does help.  Thinking it may be the main reason my stomach bug only lasted a couple of days, it dissipated rather rapidly after moving up into my head, something that I would have usually suffered a week from before.

Almost forgot, the best way to avoid getting the flu is WASH YOU HANDS FREQUENTLY!!!!
Don't need anti-bacterial or anti-viral soap, just plain old hot water and plain old soap.
Lye soap works best.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 10, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> It's official, we've moved to Oregon. I'm liking the weather but winter hasn't hit yet.


Just remember, in Oregon, it's not how sun tanned you are, (good luck with that), it's how much you look like prune that counts........


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 10, 2014)

Wet, cool (high today will be 50) and dreary, lazy day feeling, don't feel like doing much of anything.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 10, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Sleep has always been difficult for me.  I envy people who can just fall asleep immediately.
> ...


Hear,  Hear! !

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 10, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


There, there!


Or was that; Their, their........?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 10, 2014)

It was a beautiful day here.  My daughter and I went bike-riding twice.  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 10, 2014)

So it is still Friday morning in Alaska, evening in Germany, and tomorrow in Australia.  Sure does add some universal breadth to the group doesn't it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 10, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> So it is still Friday morning in Alaska, evening in Germany, and tomorrow in Australia.  Sure does add some universal breadth to the group doesn't it.


I've been called "worldly" before.......  Just a nice way of saying jaded........


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 10, 2014)

Doing a small landscape project for some friends tomorrow.    Mrs. Customer messages me and asks when I plan on showing up.  I tell her 2:45.  She tells me good, she just wanted to know when she had to have her robe off.  I shot back 2:46.  Mr. Customer has a wicked sense of humor, so we are going to get full mileage out of this one before its done.


----------



## 007 (Oct 10, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Well how 'bout that, along with my multivitamin I take a vitamin D and CoQ10.


----------



## 007 (Oct 10, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Now 007 has me thinking about collectors plates.  And BBD reminded me that the last time we bought a whole beef for the freezer it was 50 cents a pound.  Bet it's a lot more than that now.


I guess I was lucky. I saved my old plate that was from almost 20 years prior just because I thought it was cool, and come to find out, here I was able to use it again. That's cool.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 10, 2014)

007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Co Q10 is great but add Red Yeast Rice to the mix and it intensifies Co Q10s effects or the other way around, one feeds on the other, don't remember which though.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 10, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sleep has always been difficult for me.  I envy people who can just fall asleep immediately.



You need someone to give you a soft back caress.


----------



## Noomi (Oct 10, 2014)

Hello all! I have been absent a few days, been working and going straight to class lately. Managed my usual five classes this week, although I am having to really slow things down. 

My mate Justin will be here tomorrow, I am not allowed to shoot arrows with him unless I do a safety course, but we are meeting for food later on. I am going to try and get a booking at my favorite pub.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 11, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi and Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
007's Mom,
Pogo's aunt,
Derideo_te for comfort and healing,
Sarah G for comfort and healing,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
Mrs. Hossfly (Liz) and Hossfly,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay and we're really happy to see folks starting to wander back in one by one.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Noomi (Oct 11, 2014)

Justin won't be coming tomorrow. His freezer blew up so he and his wife are off to Shepparton (a good days drive) to get a better one.

I have arranged a night out with a few friends though, so the day isn't ruined!

Foxy, you can take me off the list now.  I am still recovering but am well enough to be removed off the list.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 11, 2014)

Wishing everyone a fine Saturday.  My daughter read herself a book to go to sleep last night,  a first in our family history.  She also now has double corrective braces: the bottom braces are inserted from 3:30 pm to about 7:30 am.  The upper braces are permanent for the next 2 years and are to be tightened by the turn of a rod-screw two turns a day.  It's hard as Hades to do.  Grrrrrrrr.  We're finishing a salad-lunch and then it's time for a long bike-tour.  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## R.D. (Oct 11, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. Liberty hates me at bedtime.  She goes through a routine in the bathroom and then becomes a deep sea diver (CPAP).  I walk in and take my galsses off, followed by jumping in bed and folding my pillow in half.  Then I fall asleep a long time before she does.  I will most likely die in my sleep....
> ...


If I go to bed before 11:00 I aways wake up at 2-2:30.    But bed at 11:00 or later I'll sleep right through until 6:30-7:00


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 11, 2014)

Last night the wife said she wanted to go down to Albuquerque today, 3 1/2 hour drive, so we need to get up early.  Okay, I'm up at 6, went to bed after midnight........  Now she doesn't want to get up....... and I'm awake.......


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 11, 2014)

Chilly this AM will warm up.  Tomorrow will not reach 60.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 11, 2014)

Good Morning All !






It is finally nice a sunny today. Nice break from all of the rain and clouds.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 11, 2014)

It was good bike-tour.  Princess Statalina is now happily consuming a McFlurry and reading a book she got with her Happy Meal.  Sweet. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 11, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > ne more (I sound like a Netflix salesperson, hee hee)  The Big C.  I loved Laura Linney in that series.
> ...


My sister gave me all six series of 'breaking bad' for my birthday, I was sceptical at first, but I was soon hooked.
I watched the last two series in two days because I could not wait to see what happened.


----------



## alan1 (Oct 11, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Today one of the guys at work told me that he turned in his notice.  He turned it in today.  After his boss, I was the next person he told.
> He's a flaming liberal and I'm a flaming conservative.  Despite that, we've developed a good relationship over the past few years.
> He's the same age as one of my daughter's.  We're both socially/politically incorrect when dealing with each other.  He calls me "Pappy", "old dude", "gramps" and other unacceptable names referencing my older age.  I call him "junior", "kiddo", "son" and other unacceptable names referencing his younger age.
> He's one of the best coworkers I've ever had the pleasure of mentoring in my working history.  I'm going to miss him.


Tuesday, management approached my friend with a counter-offer to keep him.  He turned them down.  
Wednesday, they approached him with an even larger counter-offer to keep him and he turned them down again, he said it wasn't only about money.  
Thursday, they approached him yet a third time, this time offering the same salary as Wednesday's offer and asking him what he wanted to work on.  He told them he would stay if they put him on the same project I am on, which is the buyout/merger project to integrate the two companies financial systems (immediate need once the buyout/merger is approved), then merging other systems (IT, merchandising, logistics, distribution).
He is staying.   I'm happy because I needed somebody of his caliber to help me with the financial systems integration.
Even though the buyout/merger still isn't approved by the FTC and SEC, there are certain financial system changes required on day one of us becoming a single company that we are already working on them in order to make sure that day one can be accomplished.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 11, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



So tell me.  I haven't ever watched on the theory there was a lot of violence and blood and gore and I try to avoid that as much as possible.  If it is more intrigue and drama than violence though I'll watch.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 11, 2014)

alan1 said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Today one of the guys at work told me that he turned in his notice.  He turned it in today.  After his boss, I was the next person he told.
> ...



Still hoping all this will work out for you Alan.  I have close friends and relatives who haven't fared well under these buy outs and merger kinds of deals and Hombre and I have had personal bad experiences with them, but I hope you are among the lucky ones that really benefit.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 11, 2014)

So its Saturday again and I want to goof off and play but have some chores that really really need to get done.  What to do....what to do.....

Hope everybody else is having a good day and life is good.


----------



## R.D. (Oct 11, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> So its Saturday again and I want to goof off and play but have some chores that really really need to get done.  What to do....what to do.....
> 
> Hope everybody else is having a good day and life is good.


Goof off and play


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 11, 2014)

I want to goof off and play, but it's Saturday and I have to open up the bar and have it set up for poker by 2, which means, I'm out of here in 15 minutes.
One more cup of coffee and I need to get dressed.


----------



## alan1 (Oct 11, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Still hoping all this will work out for you Alan.  I have close friends and relatives who haven't fared well under these buy outs and merger kinds of deals and Hombre and I have had personal bad experiences with them, but I hope you are among the lucky ones that really benefit.


Ms Foxy, eventually all things will work out.  I'm pretty confident that ultimately my current job will be eliminated by the buying company.  I don't intend to be the last man standing.  I just need to find the next company, the one that I can retire from.
My professional network is quite extensive.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 11, 2014)

Well, got my shirt on and another cup of Costa Rican Terrazu.

I'm on my way. I swear!


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 11, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > It's official, we've moved to Oregon. I'm liking the weather but winter hasn't hit yet.
> ...


What a cutie you are and such a great read .. you make me smile often. I've heard it can get down into the negatives but I'd rather not believe it. It does snow but not overly much they say. At this time the nights are in the mid 30's and the days in the high seventies. I grew up in London, Ontario Canada with that lake effect snow, I doubt it could be anything like that. I am a cold weather wimp so I expect some unhappiness. Love You Darlin, the coffee is sweeeet and the company extraordinary...


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 11, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > So its Saturday again and I want to goof off and play but have some chores that really really need to get done.  What to do....what to do.....
> ...



The only problem with that--remember I AM the President of the Procrastinators Club--is that our daughter arrives on Tuesday for a few days as she is transitioning from DC back to California and is working her way across the country with her dog Nellie as we speak.  And our monthly Senior Saints luncheon is also on Tuesday.  So if I goof off and play today, there will be temptation to do the same tomorrow, and then it is Monday with the hours passing quickly and work undone meaning I'll probably be up into the wee hours Monday night, dog tired and stressed, trying to get it all done by Tuesday.

So will that be enough to get me off my tush and up and at it?  Not yet, so I dunno.     But we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 11, 2014)

Sherry said:


>


LOL, okay I'm distracted and inspired...typical male is my guess...


----------



## Sherry (Oct 11, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Good night??


----------



## Swagger (Oct 11, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > It's official, we've moved to Oregon. I'm liking the weather but winter hasn't hit yet.
> ...



My sister-in-law used to live in Humboldt County, NV, and her husband is a keen bowhunter who has hunted up and down the American and Canadian Pacific coast. He told me that east of the Cascade mountains the winter months are much colder than on the coast and they get plenty of snowfall.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 11, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...









[/QUOTE]


Sherry said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...





Sherry said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



LOL, okay I'm distracted and inspired...typical male is my guess...[/QUOTE]

Good night??[/QUOTE]

As in Gooood night with making love involved but morning or afternoon would be sooo fine also.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 11, 2014)

Swagger said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


I'm about to find out I'm thinkin, moving again is a foul word. I have noticed plenty of guns and rifles around here but I'm not sure if I'm ready to start hunting though. The fishing is great no doubt.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 11, 2014)

Swagger said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Well that is often the case around here.  Albuquerque nests up against the west side of the Sandia and Manzano mountains.  It can be in the 40's, even 50's here, dry and the sun shining, while 12 miles away on the east side of the mountains, they are getting 12 or more inches of snow.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 11, 2014)

Lumpy and I were having a discussion about finding old threads in the Announcements/Feedback forum and that caused me to check the date I joined USMB.  It was October 11, 2007 which was exactly seven years ago today.  Time does fly.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## 007 (Oct 11, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> So its Saturday again and I want to goof off and play but have some chores that really really need to get done.  What to do....what to do.....
> 
> Hope everybody else is having a good day and life is good.


Me too... gotta scrub out my big shower stall...


----------



## 007 (Oct 11, 2014)

Sherry said:


>


I'm not sure that would work on me... unless she let me play with them too...


----------



## 007 (Oct 11, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


>


Absolutely... Knob Creek.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 11, 2014)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > So its Saturday again and I want to goof off and play but have some chores that really really need to get done.  What to do....what to do.....
> ...



Nooooo, you don't SCRUB a shower stall!!!  You buy those wonderful Scrubbing Bubbles, spray down the walls, let them foam and loosen up the grime, wipe them off.  After everything is thoroughly rinsed, you can use a little chlorine bleach on any spots of mold or whatever that the scrubbing bubbles missed.   Or hire a housekeeping service.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## Swagger (Oct 11, 2014)

007 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I prefer Buffalo Trace, myself.


----------



## 007 (Oct 11, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I bought this big, stiff bristle brush, and I have this big expandable handle that goes out to like 12 feet. I put the bursh on the handle, wet down the shower stall, threw Ajax cleanser all around, let it set for 10 minutes or so, ran some more water in and scrubbed it with that. I was done in no time and it was sparkling clean, and I never had to bend over.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 11, 2014)

I have been unwillingly selected to be President of the "Dudes who get ripped out bed because their dogs puke in the middle of the night" club.

Ugh.

She is at least 16 1/2 years old and the next wave of sickness has started.

Anyone else want to take over this important position?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 11, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> I have been unwillingly selected to be President of the "Dudes who get ripped out bed because their dogs puke in the middle of the night" club.
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> ...



Sorry Stat, I'll send you all the sympathy in the world but already been there, done that, trashed the T-shirt and paid the dues.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 11, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> So its Saturday again and I want to goof off and play but have some chores that really really need to get done.  What to do....what to do.....
> 
> Hope everybody else is having a good day and life is good.



Turn the chores into a game?


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 11, 2014)

Sherry said:


>



...and just what exactly would you like to argue about?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 11, 2014)

Albuquerque is an ideal setting for ballooning because of what we call 'the box" or the prevailing winds that are very common in the basin of the Rio Grande Valley where the balloon park sits.  If the balloons ascend to one level they can count on going one direction; at another elevation they will go another, so it is relatively certain that they can find a wind that will take them where they want to go.  Some days they will ascend and make three right or left turns that brings them right back over the balloon field where they can land.

If the box isn't working the wind carries them south though, they have to think fast because it is highly illegal and can result in a huge fine if they wander into the air space for either the Albuquerque International Sunport (airport) or Kirtland AFB air space that pretty well extend all the way across south Albuquerque.  So if the prevailing winds insist on carrying the balloons south and they can't maneuver out of it, this can happen and did this week


----------



## Noomi (Oct 11, 2014)

Having a girls night out at the local pub tonight! Was booked at late notice, but thankfully we have several of us coming along.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 11, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Miracle Whip is superior to mayonnaise.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 11, 2014)

Miracle Whip is indeed superior to mayonnaise and regular Miracle Whip is indeed superior to its fat reduced version.  It is the only product of that type we buy and it adds a zing to sandwiches and recipes that ordinary mayonnaise just can't do.  (It's okay to be controversial every once in awhile.  )

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
007's Mom,
Pogo's aunt,
Derideo_te for comfort and healing,
Sarah G for comfort and healing,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
Mrs. Hossfly (Liz) and Hossfly,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.
And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 11, 2014)

Controversial, huh?

Mayonnaise and Miracle Whip are both gross!


----------



## Sherry (Oct 11, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Controversial, huh?
> 
> Mayonnaise and Miracle Whip are both gross!



What?? How could you eat tuna fish sandwiches or deviled eggs without them??


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 11, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Controversial, huh?
> ...



Eww, I don't eat tuna fish or deviled eggs.   
I like hard boiled eggs just fine; well, the whites anyway.  I don't put anything on or in them, though.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 11, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Well sir, you just don't know how to live.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 11, 2014)

Miracle whip in tuna for sammiches are to die for. YUM. Miracle whip spread on bread with the cheese and grilled is AWESOME. Mayo on everything else, lol.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 11, 2014)

Meanwhile..Karma has an owie. Not sure what it is. I wonder why probs with dogs ALWAYS happen on weekends when nothing is open except ER and the cost is horrible? Oy. Anyway..I googled her symptoms and I think she pulled a muscle playing with the hose today. I am alotted 15 minutes on Saturdays and Tuesdays to water my plants..so today I decided to water Karma AND the plants in that time frame. As usual, she hopped and jumped and had a blast and got thoroughly wet...but soon after, she started acting weird. She began to whine in pain...and stretching. Stretch, whine, stretch, whine, pant, whine, stretch whine, pace, whine. Freaked me out. So I googled and everything I found was "upset tummy". So I took her for a walk about an hour after it started and she pooped ok, so it was not her tummy I think. I believe during one of her jumps, she twisted her back or something. She is still stretching and kinda quiet, but at least she is not whining now. If it continues by monday, off to the vet we go. If it gets worse, off to the ER we go. 

Send good vibes for Karma, please, that it is nothing serious. I lost Gracie and Pretties..I can't lose Karma yet. Not now. Not yet.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 11, 2014)

Sherry said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > ...and just what exactly would you like to argue about?
> ...


 
I like MW but I do about half MW and half mayo.  It's a little too tangy for me on it's own.


----------



## 007 (Oct 12, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Albuquerque is an ideal setting for ballooning because of what we call 'the box" or the prevailing winds that are very common in the basin of the Rio Grande Valley where the balloon park sits.  If the balloons ascend to one level they can count on going one direction; at another elevation they will go another, so it is relatively certain that they can find a wind that will take them where they want to go.  Some days they will ascend and make three right or left turns that brings them right back over the balloon field where they can land.
> 
> If the box isn't working the wind carries them south though, they have to think fast because it is highly illegal and can result in a huge fine if they wander into the air space for either the Albuquerque International Sunport (airport) or Kirtland AFB air space that pretty well extend all the way across south Albuquerque.  So if the prevailing winds insist on carrying the balloons south and they can't maneuver out of it, this can happen and did this week


Holy cow Foxy, what an incredible pic...


----------



## 007 (Oct 12, 2014)

Almost done... final assembly on the drivers side only to discover I still need the upper ball joint. Must have ripped the grease boot on the other one and had to toss it, because otherwise it was new. Don't really recall since this has been a two year project. But the upgrades and new parts list as long as your arm. I can't wait until I can set this on the ground and get it in the alignment shop. It's better than new. All that red stuff is polyurethane, a serious upgrade from stock rubber...






Passenger side is done on the ground... long time comin'...






Still needs shocks, they're on order, 6" over Superlift double piston nitrogen filled. Nothing too extreme, just cherryin' out. What the 1980 Chevy Silverado gets will be far more extreme, it's a 3/4 ton.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 12, 2014)

I got all embroiled in Twitter. It's HARD to make your point with so few words allowed, lol.

Meanwhile..I am 62 today. I forgot all about it until Hubby wished me a happy birthday.


----------



## 007 (Oct 12, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I got all embroiled in Twitter. It's HARD to make your point with so few words allowed, lol.
> 
> Meanwhile..I am 62 today. I forgot all about it until Hubby wished me a happy birthday.


Happy birthday, Gracie. Big 62. You're a little over 2 years older than me.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 12, 2014)

Thank you 007! I seriously FORGOT! Meh. Birthdays are for young'uns anyway.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 12, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I got all embroiled in Twitter. It's HARD to make your point with so few words allowed, lol.
> 
> Meanwhile..I am 62 today. I forgot all about it until Hubby wished me a happy birthday.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 12, 2014)

Awww. LOVE the cake, Sherry! And it has me name on it too!


----------



## 007 (Oct 12, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Thank you 007! I seriously FORGOT! Meh. Birthdays are for young'uns anyway.


I blow right past my birthdays like it's just another day too. I've never had a "birthday party" in my life. I might have one when I turn 60, just to say I've had one.

I hope you had a good day though, Gracie.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 12, 2014)

Same ol shit today. Watered the yard, freaked about Karma hurting herself, watched the rest of Orange Is The New Black on netflix and was sad that it ended until next season cuz I will miss them and now I'm just hanging out here and at Twitter until bedtime. Overall...it was a peaceful day so I am good. Thanks hon!


----------



## 007 (Oct 12, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Same ol shit today. Watered the yard, freaked about Karma hurting herself, watched the rest of Orange Is The New Black on netflix and was sad that it ended until next season cuz I will miss them and now I'm just hanging out here and at Twitter until bedtime. Overall...it was a peaceful day so I am good. Thanks hon!


I'm on twitter, Gracie... "Big Jake McBane".


----------



## Gracie (Oct 12, 2014)

I am Wandering Gracie. I have a whole 12 followers, lol.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 12, 2014)

ok..I found you. I am now a follower.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 12, 2014)

I joined so I could bitch about Utopia. But then I stopped watching it and now just check in to tweeters to see what is going on with that trainwreck of a show. I find LOTS of cool pics for my pinterest though. And I follow Cute Emergency..which is great animal pics.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 12, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Albuquerque is an ideal setting for ballooning because of what we call 'the box" or the prevailing winds that are very common in the basin of the Rio Grande Valley where the balloon park sits.  If the balloons ascend to one level they can count on going one direction; at another elevation they will go another, so it is relatively certain that they can find a wind that will take them where they want to go.  Some days they will ascend and make three right or left turns that brings them right back over the balloon field where they can land.
> 
> If the box isn't working the wind carries them south though, they have to think fast because it is highly illegal and can result in a huge fine if they wander into the air space for either the Albuquerque International Sunport (airport) or Kirtland AFB air space that pretty well extend all the way across south Albuquerque.  So if the prevailing winds insist on carrying the balloons south and they can't maneuver out of it, this can happen and did this week


 Wow!  It would be so fun watching them take off!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 12, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Miracle whip in tuna for sammiches are to die for. YUM. Miracle whip spread on bread with the cheese and grilled is AWESOME. Mayo on everything else, lol.


  Morning, Gracie.  I cannot stand Miracle Whip but do like Mayonnaise.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 12, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I got all embroiled in Twitter. It's HARD to make your point with so few words allowed, lol.
> 
> Meanwhile..I am 62 today. I forgot all about it until Hubby wished me a happy birthday.


A very special day's greeting to you then, Gracie.  Happy, Happy Birthday!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 12, 2014)

First real day or two of autumn, might make it to 60, bit of a rain, some windy.

The leaves are falling for sure.


----------



## R.D. (Oct 12, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Controversial, huh?
> ...


Milk and Tabasco   I cut mayo with it.  Miracle whip...get outta here


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 12, 2014)

Sherry said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



As much as I'd LIKE to disagree, I cannot.  Indeed Miracle Whip is superior.


----------



## R.D. (Oct 12, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I got all embroiled in Twitter. It's HARD to make your point with so few words allowed, lol.
> 
> Meanwhile..I am 62 today. I forgot all about it until Hubby wished me a happy birthday.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 12, 2014)

Good Morning! 
Happy Birthday,  Gracie!   S, you gonna collect your SS now?
"Noomi's Homies, girl gang extraordinaire,  ride again. 
007, that truck looks lke a true labor of love. 
Best mayonnaise ever,  homemade.   If you all haven't had freshly made mayo, you have missed a tasty treat. 

Warm here,  high 30s to low 40s.  Lots of rain and snow at higher elevations.   I brought the Corvette back to town for the winter.  I'm just not comfortable driving that car, I like my pickup better,  or the Jeep, which needed work on the clutch. 

My daughter reminded me yesterday that she'll be 33 the end of this month. That makes me feel. . .well seasoned.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 12, 2014)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Albuquerque is an ideal setting for ballooning because of what we call 'the box" or the prevailing winds that are very common in the basin of the Rio Grande Valley where the balloon park sits.  If the balloons ascend to one level they can count on going one direction; at another elevation they will go another, so it is relatively certain that they can find a wind that will take them where they want to go.  Some days they will ascend and make three right or left turns that brings them right back over the balloon field where they can land.
> ...



I didn't take it.  It was taken by a local news reporter, but I love it.  Pretty funny really, but it does demonstrate the amazing skill these balloon pilots have.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 12, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I got all embroiled in Twitter. It's HARD to make your point with so few words allowed, lol.
> 
> Meanwhile..I am 62 today. I forgot all about it until Hubby wished me a happy birthday.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Oct 12, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I got all embroiled in Twitter. It's HARD to make your point with so few words allowed, lol.
> 
> Meanwhile..I am 62 today. I forgot all about it until Hubby wished me a happy birthday.



Happy Birthday Gracie!!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Oct 12, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Miracle whip in tuna for sammiches are to die for. YUM. Miracle whip spread on bread with the cheese and grilled is AWESOME. Mayo on everything else, lol.
> ...



I like them both. It depends on what you are using them for.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 12, 2014)

Nope, no MW for this boy, I'll stick with the real thing thank you very much........


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 12, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Lumpy and I were having a discussion about finding old threads in the Announcements/Feedback forum and that caused me to check the date I joined USMB.  It was October 11, 2007 which was exactly seven years ago today.  Time does fly.


Happy anniversary!

82 and mostly clear in Foley this morning. We should top out about 84.

I have a running joke with one of my dealers at the poker tournaments at Doc's. He just can't hit a pocket pair.
Now, the odds are about 1:7 for hitting any pair on the flop, but Ryan has been at more like 1:20. It's been frustrating, to say the least.
Fast forward to last night. In 2 tournaments, he hit 8 of 8 pocket pair and I won 7 of those hands.
The one I didn't play was pocket 6's. Another player with pocket kings raised BIG and I didn't figure the risk was worth the reward.
the flop was Q 6 A giving the one player who called 2 pair and me with no cards, 3 6's. The turn card? Yup a 6. No guts, no glory.

 I did win a piece of first place in the first tournament and lost the second. I made a $60. There is a game this afternoon, but I need a day off.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 12, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> I have been unwillingly selected to be President of the "Dudes who get ripped out bed because their dogs puke in the middle of the night" club.
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> ...


I have a 15 year old. He's not quite there yet, but he is getting cantankerous. He spent his afternoon locked up in his crate after an argument with the pup and the middle dog.
The wife got all scratched up from his newly trimmed claws while trying to break it up.She did have the presence of mind to wash up and put on a very high end antibiotic cream. The stuff is $70/oz. I have it because I may not survive the next major infection with all the antibiotics I've consumed.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 12, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Miracle whip in tuna for sammiches are to die for. YUM. Miracle whip spread on bread with the cheese and grilled is AWESOME. Mayo on everything else, lol.


Miracle Whip is evil! I will seriously hurt anyone who attempts to serve it to me.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 12, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I got all embroiled in Twitter. It's HARD to make your point with so few words allowed, lol.
> 
> Meanwhile..I am 62 today. I forgot all about it until Hubby wished me a happy birthday.


Happy Happy!!!


----------



## 007 (Oct 12, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I am Wandering Gracie. I have a whole 12 followers, lol.


I have a whole 15... 

And now you have 14.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 12, 2014)

007 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I got all embroiled in Twitter. It's HARD to make your point with so few words allowed, lol.
> ...


59???? Hell, boy! I've got pants older than you!


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 12, 2014)

007 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you 007! I seriously FORGOT! Meh. Birthdays are for young'uns anyway.
> ...


Birthday parties are inevitable in my business. Anything to get people in the door My 64th was my favorite though. We did it based on the Beatles song "When I'm 64"


----------



## 007 (Oct 12, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Bummer...


----------



## 007 (Oct 12, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> 007, that truck looks lke a true labor of love.


It DEFINITELY is at that, bro. The work I've done isn't for the faint at heart, or the shade tree mechanic. It's been a major job. I've probably got somewhere between $17K and $18K in the truck as it sits. What can I say... wrenching truly is my passion. I love to work on the hotrods.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 12, 2014)

Back from early church service and brunch.  The balloons couldn't fly today, the last day of the Fiesta--too much wind--so we assumed everybody was on the road home and risked going out for brunch.  And sure enough we got a table right away.  Beautiful day but breezy with high wind advisories out for later this afternoon.  But otherwise life is good and the football games are on.

Oh, and before I forget:


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 12, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy and I were having a discussion about finding old threads in the Announcements/Feedback forum and that caused me to check the date I joined USMB.  It was October 11, 2007 which was exactly seven years ago today.  Time does fly.
> ...


I know I've asked before but is there an English translation available for this?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 12, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



LOL.  Apparently you don't play Texas Hold-em, the queen of all tournament poker games.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 12, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


I don't play for money, the sharks can see me coming a mile away.  Basically I suck at poker.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 12, 2014)

Happy Sunday


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 12, 2014)

On Twitter I'm Buzzy of Abq


----------



## Gracie (Oct 12, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> On Twitter I'm Buzzy of Abq


I copy and pasted it, but nothing came up?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 12, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I don't either unless it is the penny ante variety.  The only card game that I will really play for money is Black Jack at the casino.   But both Hombre and I enjoy Texas Hold-em. for fun though.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 12, 2014)

It was nice, mid 70s with a light breeze......  Now the front is moving in, dropped 10 degrees in about 5 minutes, windy and the t-storms are approaching rapidly...... 

Just heard a rumble of thunder and the temp just dropped another 8 degrees in a couple of minutes.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 12, 2014)

I added deviantart last night on my twitter....and a russian? gal that does some mighty fine work...but I can't read the language, lol. Pics are great though!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 12, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > On Twitter I'm Buzzy of Abq
> ...



Really?  I didn't have any trouble finding you or 007.  But that's who I am there.

Edit:  Ah, I see you found me.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 12, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I haven't played cards (except on my computer) in 40 years.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 12, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


It said there was no search results for Buzzy of Abq. I clicked the people button too.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 12, 2014)

I tried again and nothing. So..I thought MAYBE you were following 007 and went there and there you were. So I found you but I had to go thru the back door and down the road, lol. You are now followed.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 12, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> It was nice, mid 70s with a light breeze......  Now the front is moving in, dropped 10 degrees in about 5 minutes, windy and the t-storms are approaching rapidly......
> 
> Just heard a rumble of thunder and the temp just dropped another 8 degrees in a couple of minutes.


You are getting what we had early last night in SLC


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 12, 2014)

57 degrees, chilly wind, grey running skies, going to be in the low forties or high thirties tonight.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 12, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > It was nice, mid 70s with a light breeze......  Now the front is moving in, dropped 10 degrees in about 5 minutes, windy and the t-storms are approaching rapidly......
> ...


Probably, haven't been paying that close of attention to the weather but it is coming from the northwest.
Just looked at region wide Doppler, looks like Foxy's getting some also.


----------



## 007 (Oct 12, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Happy Sunday


*RED TRUCK* WINE... I have TWO red trucks... NOW I WANT ME SOME OF THAT WINE...!!!


----------



## 007 (Oct 12, 2014)

How 'bout them Packers? ... 

17 to 10 over the Dolphins so far.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 12, 2014)

Currently there's a nice t-storm southeast of and over downtown Trinidad, up here in the foothills we may or may not get any as the Spanish Peaks (45 miles northwest) will often "split" the storms causing them to go around us.  I've seen rain all around us with blue skies just overhead from time to time.  This time we might get some storms, storm clouds are over us right now. 
By the way the Spanish Peaks are also (unofficially) known as Las Dos Tetas.......... It's pretty obvious why........


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 12, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Currently there's a nice t-storm southeast of and over downtown Trinidad, up here in the foothills we may or may not get any as the Spanish Peaks (45 miles northwest) will often "split" the storms causing them to go around us.  I've seen rain all around us with blue skies just overhead from time to time.  This time we might get some storms, storm clouds are over us right now.
> By the way the Spanish Peaks are also (unofficially) known as Las Dos Tetas.......... It's pretty obvious why........


Makes me want to go mountain climbing...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 12, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Nope.  Sunny and pretty clear here--most of any activity is north and east and unlikely to come our way.  Very windy though.  We are under high wind warnings now until late tonight.

We often have the same phenomenon you are describing though....because of Albuquerque sitting inside a large bowl/basin so that you have to go up in all directions to drive out of here, plus the Sandias create weird winds as approaching lows pull the air over them, any moisture bearing clouds, especially snow clouds, are often torn up as they approach the city.  So there can be weather all around us when it is mild and sunny here in the city.


----------



## 007 (Oct 12, 2014)

007 said:


> How 'bout them Packers? ...
> 
> 17 to 10 over the Dolphins so far.


Tied up...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 12, 2014)

Sun is trying to come out.


----------



## 007 (Oct 12, 2014)

007 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > How 'bout them Packers? ...
> ...


Holy CRAP that was a good game. The Pack pulls it out in a SQUEAKER in the LAST 3 SECONDS!

27 to 24, Packers...


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 12, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...





007 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Good thing the line was only 1.5 today huh.  So I score a win in pick-ems, but that was a squeaker.  Could have gone either way.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 12, 2014)

007 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > How 'bout them Packers? ...
> ...




Rodgers is amazing.....


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 12, 2014)

007 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


 Sucks if you're a finfan like me.  I'm also a Browns fan tho.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 12, 2014)

007 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Great game!  And Ollie's Cowboys game back strong on the Seahawks.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 12, 2014)

The little one went to a birthday party for a friend today at what I guess would be called a horse ranch.  When we left she said she'd ridden the horses a billion and two times, which is, of course, more than the billion times she rode when we went to the same place for her birthday.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 12, 2014)

Wow, I missed a lot  here today. 

Happy Birthday Gracie.

Loved the truck  pictures and the balloon pictures and the Colorado pictures, thank you.

Busy day here, I mowed two lawns on the morning.  At my second stop I was invited inside and asked to review a letter.  It stated driving priviledges had been revoked for my 85 year old customer and former neighbor when I was growing up.  His wife has vision issues, so it is tough.  His medical reason is memory related.  We had a talk for about an hour and I tried to empathize and stress the social aspects of having friends drive them around.  Hope it helped.

Then it was home for a late lunch and doing some dishes.  Mrs. Liberty had to work today and she gets pretty tired out, so I loaded it up and ran it.  Checked an on line auction for some landscape supplies and bid on a few lots.  Afterwards it was off to weed and prep for another project.

Got home an hour before Mrs. Liberty, took a shower and ran to the grocery store for meatballs, spaghetti and sangria.  Put together dinner and it went over well.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 12, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Wow, I missed a lot  here today.
> 
> Happy Birthday Gracie.
> 
> ...



Wow, Mrs. Liberty has a keeper.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 12, 2014)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > 007, that truck looks lke a true labor of love.
> ...


I hope some day to have the time to work on that 'Vette of mine.  It runs great, just needs some TLC in other areas.  Fortunately, I'm a fair hand at fiberglass and gelcoat work.  The upholstery could use a bit of help, too, another strong point for me.  Between the partner and I, we maintain a 1980 Chevy PU, a 1987 Jeep Cherokee, that Corvette, and his 1997 Dodge PU in decent running condition.  I really do no want the partner messing with the 2012 Dodge, though.  Too many electronic gadgets, and he's not good with electronics.  Shame is, the same technology used by automotive technicians to "diagnose" problems with our vehicles comes across in clear text on the airplanes I work on.  Computer tells you straight up what the problem is, no special equipment needed.
Still, that is one suuweet looking ride you've got there!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 12, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> 57 degrees, chilly wind, grey running skies, going to be in the low forties or high thirties tonight.


Sounds like home to me.  That's how it's been here the past few days.  Not my favorite weather, I'll grant.


----------



## R.D. (Oct 12, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


I'm a Steelers fan  

We did a puzzle during the game though.   It was fun, we stared it yesterday.   Sometimes you forget how much fun the simple things in life can be.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 12, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


I remember my first time into Albuquerque.  It was back in August, 1975 and I had left Needles, CA very early that morning.  I was on my Honda 350 (the insane things we do when we are young).  I arrived after dark and as I crested the ridge, there was A-que, splashed across the bowl in the mountains.  What a sight!


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 12, 2014)

Sherry said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, I missed a lot  here today.
> ...



Yes, the question is where...

..and for how long?


----------



## Sherry (Oct 12, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



On a leash...until she feels like letting you run around the yard.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 12, 2014)

The amount of effort required to put a leash on me outweighs the benefits.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 12, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Jigsaw puzzle?  One summer in Pittsburg KS,  we had a whole summer full of serious storms.  So every night as the thunder and lightning started and we were put under a tornado watch, we would put the kids to bed on bunkbeds in the basement and Hombre and I would be in another part  of the basement working jigsaw puzzles, listening to baseball games and the warnings for this place or that place on the radio, tracking the storms on a big Kansas/Oklahoma map on the wall.   We didn't tear down the puzzles when completed but mounted them on cardboard and hung them on the wall.  When we moved out of that house that next Christmas, we had the entire walls of the basement room covered in jigsaw puzzles.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 12, 2014)

This is so wrong........


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 12, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


We play Texas Hold 'em poker. The dealer gives each player 2 cards face down and there's a round of betting. The dealer then burns one card and turns up 3 more that are community cards. These 3 are called "the flop" There is another round of betting followed by another burn card and 1 more card face up called "the turn". Another round of betting takes place followed another burn and the last community card called "the river". Final bets are made and survivors show their cards. The best 5 card hand using the 5 everyone has plus your 2 "hole cards" wins.
There is no betting limit and at any time you can bet none or all of your chips.

4 of a kind is virtually unbeatable though 4 cards of a different denomination or a straight flush are both remotely possible. For example, the chance of getting beaten while holding 4 6's are a bit less that 1 in 100,000. (actually 9.34 in one million)

Depending on the amount of money paid in, the pots at Doc's range from $300 to $600.
A player will buy his initial stack of $4,000 worth of chips for $20. If he runs out of chips before a certain point, he can buy one more stack for another $20.
If we have 22 people, (average for Monday nights)the total pot would average $560 which would pay $280 for first place, 140 for second $70 for third, $50 for fourth and the last $20 for fifth. Generally, last paid place will get back his initial buy in.

Most of us are friends that play together often. When you get down to 3 players left, it can get very brutal with a chip leader able to chase out all but the strongest hands. We don't usually play out to the bitter end unless there is a pissing contest going on. At 3 players in a $560 pot we'll have $490 in the pot and we'll generally split it evenly with maybe a $20 or $30 advantage to a clear chip leader.

I hope this goes a long ways toward translating the pokerese.


----------



## 007 (Oct 12, 2014)

So my Ma sends me this picture in an email... and... well, tell me what you see...


----------



## Sherry (Oct 12, 2014)

007 said:


> So my Ma sends me this picture in an email... and... well, tell me what you see...



A painted lady extending her left leg.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 12, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> This is so wrong........


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 12, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Monday and Wednesday at 6 PM and Saturday at 2. Don't be late and bring lots of money.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Oct 12, 2014)

007 said:


> So my Ma sends me this picture in an email... and... well, tell me what you see...




That is cool but yep, lady painted with let extended and arm over head. Neat!!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 12, 2014)

This for Ollie: Cowboys won!


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 12, 2014)

So a parrot on a stump is out of the question?

Yes, I saw both.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 12, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > 57 degrees, chilly wind, grey running skies, going to be in the low forties or high thirties tonight.
> ...


I remember the first gray August in Fairbanks.  It was chilly at nigh, and I think we had snow the first week.  The river froze by the second half of October.  Then it got cold.  For five months.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 12, 2014)

The skunk was back last night.  I was surprised how short they are, not so much I sprayed or anything.  It could crawl under the railing which is about three or four inches tall.  Also, it had to sort of hop up and down the stairs, because its legs are so short.


----------



## R.D. (Oct 12, 2014)

Sherry said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > So my Ma sends me this picture in an email... and... well, tell me what you see...
> ...


With a stick up her butt


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 12, 2014)

When did your mom pose 007?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 12, 2014)

Two parrots?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 12, 2014)

My poor old Redskins lost again today but the Packers won.  Guess the day wasn't a total loss.  That Packer's game was just awesome.


----------



## 007 (Oct 12, 2014)

Sherry said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > So my Ma sends me this picture in an email... and... well, tell me what you see...
> ...


Yup. I'll tell ya though, I knew something was up, but I had to look at it for awhile, then I read what it was. I thought it was pretty incredible.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 12, 2014)

Took me a bit but I did find the painted lady.  

Signing off early tonight folks because Hombre and I will be watching a long movie shortly and I will almost certainly go to sleep during it.  Ya'll have a good evening, a good night's sleep, and we'll all be back for Columbus Day tomorrow.

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
007's Mom,
Pogo's aunt,
Derideo_te for comfort and healing,
Sarah G for comfort and healing,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
Mrs. Hossfly (Liz) and Hossfly,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.   We hope everyone is okay.  (I have not included those I know have been posting elsewhere so I know they are okay.)






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Noomi (Oct 12, 2014)

Had a great girls night out last night - with the exception of one bloke, the partner of one of my friends. Went to a pub for a meal and then off to the cinema to see The Maze Runner, which was very enjoyable. Can't wait for the next installment, and apparently its a book series so I will have to get my hands on those as well!


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 12, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I'll empty out the monopoly money bin........


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 13, 2014)

TGIM!  TGIM!!!

Yes, that is what we are all screaming on the inside!

TGIM!  TGIM!!!




Have a good start to your week, folks.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 13, 2014)

The start of a new Monday and week in the continuing drama of "All Of Our Board Lives."  Have a good one.


----------



## 007 (Oct 13, 2014)

Foxy, you can take my Ma off the vigil list. She's been doing really good, no problems.

Thanks.

I'm with you Stat, TGIM.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 13, 2014)

Morning !


----------



## 007 (Oct 13, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Morning !


Ya... I was going to go to Truax Field in Madison today and take a friend, and we were both going to get our service connected disabled veteran ID cards, and then do a little shopping at the BX and commissary... but NO, it's a HOLIDAY... the base is CLOSED...


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 13, 2014)

007 said:


> So my Ma sends me this picture in an email... and... well, tell me what you see...


Very cool and beautiful. Wanted to see it before reading poster's comments. I love artistic delusions and own one I was offered $600.00 for, in 2001. The frame on it is worth more than that. It is an image of a skull, or a nude lady in a bending position. From her hair style, it is a Victorian painting.  I checked out the artist ( Italian ) years ago and he is noted for these type paintings. Very engaging to see two separate images in one.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 13, 2014)

Good morning all?  Remember those chores I needed to get to on Friday and Saturday so I wouldn't have them all to do today?  Well I'll be getting started on them shortly.  But otherwise life is good--chilly but sunny and clear this morning.  The high winds of yesterday seem to have passed but we're looking at tornadoes in Arkansas where our daughter overnighted last night and she's coming through Oklahoma now where other heavy storms are passing through.  You never get to the point you don't worry about your kids.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 13, 2014)

Well, here it is Monday again.  Seems like here lately it's been coming around about once a week.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 13, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Well, here it is Monday again.  Seems like here lately it's been coming around about once a week.


Monday... meh nothing to it. It's just like any other day for me. My work week is Friday through Wednesday. I really try not to set foot in Doc's on Thursday, but often, I fall short of that goal.

90% cloud cover with gusts to 15 MPH or better. The weather man says to expect about 2.5" of rain today with possibly a few twisters.

Poker tonight. I'll set up all 3 tables expecting 24 players.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 13, 2014)

The adventure of my kid's braces ended well on Sunday.

My little one now has double corrective braces.

The braces on the bottom teeth are worn only about 16 hours a day and are generally off from 07:30-15:30 every day, including weekends. She can just pop them in and out. LOL.

But the braces on the top are fix and use a bar system to be expanded every day.

It's a system of three bars, all very close to each other, that run like a plate from the left side of her upper teeth to the right.  The middle bar has four pin-sized holes that are drilled through the bar on a roughly 20 degree slant down and to the left. Four holes means 8 openings. So, when you look at the bar, you see one hole pretty close to the top (if you have good eyes, good lighting, lots of patience and a well-behaved kid). You first use a small tool that looks similar to the tools that dentist assistents use to scrape your teeth to stick into the hole and und pull it to the top of the bar as much as possible. Then, at the bottom of the bar, unseen, is the other end of another hole, which you then must find with the same tool, pop the tool into the hole, twist and gently rotate upward. So, the hole you saw before now disappears and the hole you pulled up becomes the visible hole, and so forth and so on. That twisting and moving expands the bar just a wee bit, exerting pressure on the upper teeth/gums, for corrective purposes. This process would be reversed to shrink the braces instead of expand them.

On Saturday, I don't think I was ever so frustrated in my life with something as I was with adjusting my kid's braces. You have to exert some pressure to get the prong of the tool into the rod-hole and twice I missed and poked my daughter in the hard palate. She cried. My heart sank like a rock. And I had no success on Saturday.

But on Sunday, all of a sudden, I got the hang of it and it is now easy. Funny enough, the German way of saying, "I've got the hang of it" is *"Jetzt habe ich den Dreh raus"* (I've got the twist/turn to it right down pat now) - which is darned funny considering that is exactly what I have to do with my daughter's braces.

Damn, those things are built small!!  Or are my eyes going bad??


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 13, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Hi Foxfyre, 'breaking bad' is very intense drama, and it is sometimes funny. It has violence in it but it is a very compelling story line which will soon have you hooked. My sister does not like violent stuff but she was very keen on 'breaking bad' and she gave me the entire series when she had finished it. It comes highly recommended.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 13, 2014)

Went to bed around 1am, slept in till 9:30 this morning........  That's a rarity.......  Heck I feel more tired when I've had a full nights sleep as opposed to my usual 6 hours.


----------



## 007 (Oct 13, 2014)

Got a big beef stew simmering on the stove... it smells just heavenly... can't wait to dish up a bowl...


----------



## 007 (Oct 13, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Well, here it is Monday again.  Seems like here lately it's been coming around about once a week.


Here I was all glad it was Monday, then come to find out nothing is open anyway because of Columbus Day.


----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 13, 2014)

007 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Well, here it is Monday again.  Seems like here lately it's been coming around about once a week.
> ...



My welding supply store is open.  Can I interest you in a Lincoln or Miller welder?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 13, 2014)

007 said:


> Got a big beef stew simmering on the stove... it smells just heavenly... can't wait to dish up a bowl...





DriftingSand said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Hey DS, good to see you again.  Is this a new venture?  First time business owner?  Where is this store?


----------



## 007 (Oct 13, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


Had a Millermatic 140 auto. Now I have a Lincoln C140 so, I'm good.

Might be interested in a plasma cutter someday, and/or a TIG.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 13, 2014)

Boredom...you know you have it when you think, hey prison might be different.


----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 13, 2014)

007 said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Lincoln just came out with a brand new, multi-process machine.  It's the Powermig 211.  Can be picked up by one hand; dual voltage (120 or 240); a really cool digital display, set up screen; it will accommodate a spoolgun; and it can MIG, Stick, Tig, and Fluxcore weld.  I ordered 6 right off of the bat because I know they'll sell like hotcakes. 

If you go with a Plasma get a Hypertherm.  Best on the market although Thermal Dynamics and Miller both have pretty decent machines.


----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 13, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Got a big beef stew simmering on the stove... it smells just heavenly... can't wait to dish up a bowl...
> ...



Howdy. No ... I've been a slave to the industry for a little more than 20 years and have always helped make someone else rich.  LOL  I deal in the Denver Metro area in Colorado.


----------



## 007 (Oct 13, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...


I get news letter emails from Miller and Lincoln. I saw that new machine, super sweet. That is something I might consider. There's times when I sure wish I had a stick machine, DC though. _*How much are they going for?*_

We had a Miller TIG at the prison I worked at and I loved it. You could either use it scratch and lift or pedal. Most of the time we had to use it portable so we did scratch and lift. Worked really nice on stainless.

I forget what kind of plasma we had. It was quite a large machine and red. Worked really nice, but that's all I remember about it.


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 13, 2014)

Just landed some much-needed part time work, helping little brother with his well site geology business.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 13, 2014)

Boys and their toys...


----------



## Sherry (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 13, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Just landed some much-needed part time work, helping little brother with his well site geology business.



Every little bit helps.


----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 13, 2014)

007 said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



What type of stick?  An engine driven unit or a 220V electric type?  AC/DC or straight DC?  You've probably seen the old Lincoln "Tomb Stone," dome shaped machines.  I haven't sold one of them in ages.  Both Lincoln and Miller make some fairly small engine drives but I would say for just a standard duty, fabrication or repair unit the two most popular sellers are the Lincoln Rangers or the Miller Bobcats.  But if you ever get into welding pipe then most companies won't let you on the job site without a straight, DC generator like the SAE 300 (our biggest selling DC stick welder).  I'd have to look it up but I'm thinking the Rangers and Bobcats are a little more than $4000.00 or maybe as much as 4500.00 and the SAE 300 is around 14,000.00.  The Tomb Stones (as we call them) are probably closer to $500.00 or so.  I'm guessing because I'm not in from of my work computer.

A red plasma?  Could have been the old Smith machine (no longer made) or it could have even been Lincoln's version.  Likely the Smith. Smith Company is now owned by Miller.  Miller still makes the Smith Oxy/Acetylene cutting outfits and regulators.


----------



## Noomi (Oct 13, 2014)

Sherry said:


>



Exactly what I am doing right now. Minus the wine, though.


----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 13, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



XXX Whiskey?


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 13, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Just landed some much-needed part time work, helping little brother with his well site geology business.
> ...


Yes'm. 

With the kid in college, we're in combat mode around here. Cancelled Netflix, stopped the paper, and I'm moving my office to the house. On my to-do list... increase the deductibles on our auto policies, cancel one of my terms life insurance policies, drop myself from our newly-minted and ACA-compliant health policy (and pay the penalty), and sell of un-needed "stuff". 

And I like it. Lean and mean, and livin' on beans.


----------



## Noomi (Oct 13, 2014)

Just finished the sixth in a book series which has been amazing. Six books by Michael Grant - Gone, Hunger, Lies, Plague, Fear and Light.
Been collecting these books ever since they came out. Had to wait a good year between each one, and that required a heck of a lot of patience.
They are a series of young adult novels, but really, really good. Think a better version of Lord Of The Flies, only there are more kids, and many of them have powers. 

I closed the final book last night and felt a bit disappointed. I no longer have to wait another year for the next novel to be released. I have many other books to read, but its always sad when you finally end a series that you've followed diligently for 6 + years.

Anyone else know the feeling?


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 13, 2014)

Sherry said:


>


 We have rain and warm weather at the moment so no fireplace.  It's so muggy, I can't sleep, in fact.  I kind of wish it was colder right about now.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 14, 2014)

Wow Mr. H.  Maybe with the extra income you won't have to scale back on the really important stuff.  And yes, Noomi, I always felt regret when I finish something that I really really enjoyed doing and know that there won't be any more.  So I'm off to bed and up early tomorrow a.m.  Senior Saints luncheon day tomorrow and our daughter will arrive sometime in the afternoon.

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Pogo's aunt,
Derideo_te for comfort and healing,
Sarah G for comfort and healing,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
Mrs. Hossfly (Liz) and Hossfly,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 14, 2014)

Happy Tuesday to everyone. Today was the first really chilly morning in the Bonn/Köln area and it made for a great walk with the pooch, whose eyes seem to be getting worse and worse from day to day. But she is still happy to schmooze with her master on the couch and let someone scratch her behind the ears....

lol....


----------



## 007 (Oct 14, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...


I figured I should have been more specific. I meant what are those new Powermig 211's going for. Sometimes I do some welding outside and it sure doesn't take much of a little breeze to blow the argon away from the weld, then all you've got is splatter as I'm sure you're well aware of, so, it would be nice to have a stick. I doubt I'd ever use AC, so if it was just DC, fine, but I could live with AC/DC. I just wouldn't use the AC. I see those Lincoln tombstones every once and awhile at auctions. Seems like they're all pretty old and beat up, and AC only. I bought my C140 Lincoln and my Smith torch at Badger Welding & Supply in Mineral Point, WI. Pretty sure I could pick up a more modern AC/DC tombstone there but, I'm also sure I could find one cheaper else where, like ebay. Didn't know Miller was making Smith.


----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 14, 2014)

007 said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Howdy. The base model comes out of the box ready for MIG, Flux Core (one answer to the wind problem), and Stick.  The Tig package is a different part number.  The base package is just under a $1000.00.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 14, 2014)

This conversation about welders reminds me that the Coffee Shop offers a wealth of information from pretty knowledgeable folks.  Maybe no doctors in the group, but we take enough medication to help there too.


----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 14, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> This conversation about welders reminds me that the Coffee Shop offers a wealth of information from pretty knowledgeable folks.  Maybe no doctors in the group, but we take enough medication to help there too.



Agreed.  Plus I have a First Aid kit in my lunch room.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 14, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > This conversation about welders reminds me that the Coffee Shop offers a wealth of information from pretty knowledgeable folks.  Maybe no doctors in the group, but we take enough medication to help there too.
> ...



And some of us have stayed at a Holiday Inn Express.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 14, 2014)

LOL...


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 14, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  Just finishing up on those chores I wanted to get done on Friday.  Later will do a veggie casserole to take to the luncheon.  Looking forward to daughter arriving this afternoon.  A chilly 37 degrees at our house today but 70's are the forecasted highs all week.  Looking at the radar there is no precipitation anywhere closer to us than Oregon and Missouri, both several states away.  Sure looks like ya'll in the eastern Midwest and east are getting it though.  Enjoy.


----------



## 007 (Oct 14, 2014)

Don't know if I'm going to work today or not. Buddy called and I missed the call. Called back 5 minutes later, twice, no answer... [where's the emoticon that shrugs his shoulders?]


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 14, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Just finishing up on those chores I wanted to get done on Friday.  Later will do a veggie casserole to take to the luncheon.  Looking forward to daughter arriving this afternoon.  A chilly 37 degrees at our house today but 70's are the forecasted highs all week.  Looking at the radar there is no precipitation anywhere closer to us than Oregon and Missouri, both several states away.  Sure looks like ya'll in the eastern Midwest and east are getting it though.  Enjoy.


Those storms that came through the other day mostly missed the house, went all around us and we were left with a light misting.  Same here, woke up to the upper 30s with highs expected to be around 71, nice and sunny.  
Have a great time with your daughter!


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 14, 2014)

007 said:


> Don't know if I'm going to work today or not. Buddy called and I missed the call. Called back 5 minutes later, twice, no answer... [where's the emoticon that shrugs his shoulders?]


: dunno : only all as one "word"........


----------



## R.D. (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 14, 2014)

The wife set up a phone interview today for a husband/wife team to manage and perform maintenance at a senior center in Las Vegas NV........  Or Tennessee.......  Yeah, right......


----------



## peach174 (Oct 14, 2014)

Good Morning Everybody !


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 14, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Good Morning Everybody !


Bah, humbug......  Christmas is coming........  Thought I'd play retailer and get started early.........


----------



## 007 (Oct 14, 2014)

Bought a new Ariens snow cab for my Ariens snow blower. Since I sold the plow off the Chevy it's back to using the snow blower, which the only real gripe I had was snow blowing back in my face. Now that won't happen. The snow blower does so much of a nicer job than the plow. No huge, dirty piles of snow full of dirt and gravel.

This guy really digs his. I have the exact setup...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 14, 2014)

Good morning, all.  Looks to be beautiful day.  Slept well last night.  Stayed up later than normal because I went to a Jazz game with my oldest son.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 14, 2014)

007 said:


> Bought a new Ariens snow cab for my Ariens snow blower. Since I sold the plow off the Chevy it's back to using the snow blower, which the only real gripe I had was snow blowing back in my face. Now that won't happen. The snow blower does so much of a nicer job than the plow. No huge, dirty piles of snow full of dirt and gravel.
> 
> This guy really digs his. I have the exact setup...


Wimp..........


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 14, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Good morning, all.  Looks to be beautiful day.  Slept well last night.  Stayed up later than normal because I went to a Jazz game with my oldest son.


I've gone to jazz bars before.......  Battle of the jazz bands........?


----------



## 007 (Oct 14, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Bought a new Ariens snow cab for my Ariens snow blower. Since I sold the plow off the Chevy it's back to using the snow blower, which the only real gripe I had was snow blowing back in my face. Now that won't happen. The snow blower does so much of a nicer job than the plow. No huge, dirty piles of snow full of dirt and gravel.
> ...


I don't get it...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 14, 2014)

I have not been to a jazz bar in decades in LA.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 14, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning Everybody !
> ...



Actually we have a large chunk of our Christmas shopping done already.  We've been shopping the sales on line.  Will probably wait until the black Friday/Monday sales to pick up a few more odds and ends--we like to have lots of packages to open even though most of them will just contain something inexpensive and fun.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 14, 2014)

007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


"the only real gripe I had was snow blowing back in my face."

Go ahead, ruin a good joke.  Geeze, some people........


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 14, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Christmas shopping?  People still do that?


----------



## R.D. (Oct 14, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I already tagged my neighbors tree for a vintage look this year, before they were farmed.   She's 97, we made a trade, her tree for one of my fakes if I decorate it.  Win win


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 14, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Yep.  We are pretty much non traditionalists when it comes to most things, but we still put out our flags on patriotic days, still pass out candy to the trick or treaters on Halloween, enjoy hosting a big traditional Thanksgiving dinner for lots of people on Thanksgiving, and still get a kick out of giving and getting Christmas presents which, as I said, the vast majority will be just cheap but fun things to give and get.


----------



## 007 (Oct 14, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Well I didn't know if it was aimed at me or the guy in the video or what for? Sorry. 

You know how my brain works though... very analytic. Sometimes humor escapes me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 14, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I guess I'll have to admit that I gave into cultural trends and now the Christmas season starts in September.  Sigh.  Used to I stubbornly refused to even consider anything Christmas until after Thanksgiving.  But oh well.  Go with the flow and all that. . . .


----------



## 007 (Oct 14, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I've been giving the Christmas shopping some thought myself lately too, Foxy.

Looks like it's time to email the family and ask for gift lists. We're pretty practical at this point.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 14, 2014)

007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I used to ponder some of Ringel's humor which is definitely out of the mainstream sometimes.  But now I usually get it, which I don't know if that makes me smart, perceptive, or weird.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 14, 2014)

007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 14, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


All the above? 

(I typically go with weird myself.......)


----------



## 007 (Oct 14, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Well... I am the way I am. I've taken no offense, and I know Ringle was just having fun, I just didn't get it... no biggie.

[I actually even wondered if he meant the snowblower was a wimp, and that made no sense at all... ]


----------



## 007 (Oct 14, 2014)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 14, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Let's take a vote on that!!


----------



## 007 (Oct 14, 2014)

I hate how this board works... really...


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 14, 2014)

007 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Well in my world, weird is definitely better than boring.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 14, 2014)

Hey People......Make it a great day.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 14, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Hey People......Make it a great day.


One gal living with 7 midgets.........  Uummmmm.......


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 14, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Good morning, all.  Looks to be beautiful day.  Slept well last night.  Stayed up later than normal because I went to a Jazz game with my oldest son.


Thanks Jake and a good morning to you, too. 

I don't know what a jazz game is but I love some jazz music. California Jazz. I haven't heard it in a few years but going to a dimly-lighted club with someone you hope to really like, was always a positive experience helped along by a subtle jazz band playing with music, in the pocket. ( in the pocket=perfection )


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 14, 2014)

Utah Jazz is a professional basketball team.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 14, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Utah Jazz is a professional basketball team.


Never heard of em.


----------



## 007 (Oct 14, 2014)

I'll tell ya, for awhile there I was using those little yellow jugs of shake up pancake mix, just add water and shake, but the pancakes weren't all that great. So I bought me some Bisquick pancake mix, takes milk and eggs, and wow, what a huge difference. What beautiful, big, fluffy, hot flap jacks...


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 14, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Just finishing up on those chores I wanted to get done on Friday.  Later will do a veggie casserole to take to the luncheon.  Looking forward to daughter arriving this afternoon.  A chilly 37 degrees at our house today but 70's are the forecasted highs all week.  Looking at the radar there is no precipitation anywhere closer to us than Oregon and Missouri, both several states away.  Sure looks like ya'll in the eastern Midwest and east are getting it though.  Enjoy.


Good morning, Foxy. Ooops good afternoon CDT and more east folks.
After 3" of rain with twister warnings (none here) the temps fell like a stone. 65 at 10 when I woke up. I can see 2 clouds from the gazebo the rest of the sky is that deep blue that makes you want to take the day off.

The poker gods were kind last night. I placed in both tournaments and netted about a hundred bucks. I actually made a straight flush out of a 9 of hearts and deuce of spades.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 14, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  Just finishing up on those chores I wanted to get done on Friday.  Later will do a veggie casserole to take to the luncheon.  Looking forward to daughter arriving this afternoon.  A chilly 37 degrees at our house today but 70's are the forecasted highs all week.  Looking at the radar there is no precipitation anywhere closer to us than Oregon and Missouri, both several states away.  Sure looks like ya'll in the eastern Midwest and east are getting it though.  Enjoy.
> ...



I was wondering how you all were after the storm in your area.
Glad to hear that everything is fine.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 14, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  Just finishing up on those chores I wanted to get done on Friday.  Later will do a veggie casserole to take to the luncheon.  Looking forward to daughter arriving this afternoon.  A chilly 37 degrees at our house today but 70's are the forecasted highs all week.  Looking at the radar there is no precipitation anywhere closer to us than Oregon and Missouri, both several states away.  Sure looks like ya'll in the eastern Midwest and east are getting it though.  Enjoy.
> ...



The most frustrating thing to me is in Texas Holdem is to be holding say a six of hearts and a deuce of clubs and of course I fold on the first round of betting.  And it is uncanny how often I then sit there and watch the winning hand come up if I had held that six and deuce.  I just figure it is the powers that be reminding me that gambling is a sin or some such.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 14, 2014)

007 said:


> I'll tell ya, for awhile there I was using those little yellow jugs of shake up pancake mix, just add water and shake, but the pancakes weren't all that great. So I bought me some Bisquick pancake mix, takes milk and eggs, and wow, what a huge difference. What beautiful, big, fluffy, hot flap jacks...


I use Pioneer Brand Buttermilk Baking Mix, like it a whole lot much more than Bisquick and I don't like Bisquick at all.  Generally I tend to make most of my pancakes from scratch or instead of Pioneer I'll use Bob's Red Mill 7 grain pancake and waffle mix.  I generally use Pioneer for making biscuits.


----------



## 007 (Oct 14, 2014)

Maaaan... this is day three of rain here and it's raining again, and I don't mean a sprinkle, I mean it's a good down pour. I'm not complaining though. It's good insurance that we have a good, healthy water table here and all our wells won't run dry, which would actually take years of absolute drought but, rain is welcome so long as I don't have to build an arc.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## 007 (Oct 14, 2014)

My, my... the natives are as caustic as ever out in the political threads... and I sure haven't missed it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 14, 2014)

007 said:


> My, my... the natives are as caustic as ever out in the political threads... and I sure haven't missed it.


See, that's why you need my sense of humor.........  Not to mention my "I don't shiv-a-get" what anyone thinks of me narcissism.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 14, 2014)

Okay, this is weird.  I sneezed and everything came loose at the other end...........  Who knew they were connected?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 14, 2014)

And I bet you hate when that happens.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 14, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Pogo's aunt,
Derideo_te for comfort and healing,
Sarah G for comfort and healing,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
Mrs. Hossfly (Liz) and Hossfly,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 14, 2014)

007 said:


> My, my... the natives are as caustic as ever out in the political threads... and I sure haven't missed it.



I don't know, ran an OP this morning and not a soul disagreed with the main point.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 14, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> And I bet you hate when that happens.


No, I need to sneeze more.......


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 14, 2014)

"Regularly" I presume...


----------



## 007 (Oct 14, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > My, my... the natives are as caustic as ever out in the political threads... and I sure haven't missed it.
> ...


Was it political?


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 14, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> "Regularly" I presume...


That's the whole idea.........


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 15, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Ya know, I have won a lot of hands with an unsuited 6/2, but only when I was in the blind. We talk about that all the time and the answer is always, "And I'll fold that hand the next time too. While any 2 cards can win, Odds are that pocket aces will beat 6 deuce 90% of the time.

I have a hand that I will almost always call with pre flop. That's a 7/4 I may even call a modest raise if they are suited. It's uncanny how often I will flop straights, trips or 2 pair with it. My usually poker folks have even named the hand "Ernest Borgnine" (Borgnine's PT boat in McHale's Nave was PT 73. Close enough I guess.)

I don't think gambling is a sin. It may be a vice, even an addiction in some people. I don't bet scared money. I don't spend my last dime to try to win back my losses. I see when it's just not my day and I stand up and walk away.
I do play 3 or 4 times per week, but it's part of the business I'm in.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 15, 2014)

007 said:


> My, my... the natives are as caustic as ever out in the political threads... and I sure haven't missed it.




Yes, I have noticed that too....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## saveliberty (Oct 15, 2014)

007 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I put it in Media, but it has political aspects.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 15, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


>



Hee-hee!    That is great!


----------



## 007 (Oct 15, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Well go to politics, pick a thread, any thread, read it and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 15, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Well of course I was joking about gambling being a sin though like anything else, I think it is for some people that it affects badly.  It's like Krispy Kreme doughnuts.  Some of ya'll can enjoy them in moderation.  Some of us can't.     Interesting about the 7/4 combo though.  I'll have to try that one.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 15, 2014)

Unsuccessfully trolled.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 15, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  Has just made it into the low 40's here but nary a cloud in the sky.  Daughter has taken Dog Nelly to the dog park to run--we're having a nice visit--and we're looking forward to another cloudless bright blue Indian summer day in the 70's for highs.  Still no precip within several states of New Mexico--today the closest showers looks to be northern California (where they really need it) and to the east maybe Indiana?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 15, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Hi Chris, and a warm Coffee Shop welcome to ChrisL who is joining us for the first time this morning.  Welcome, welcome and hope you find this a pleasant respite from the sometimes more contentious areas of the board.

Your first timers complimentary beverage:


----------



## R.D. (Oct 15, 2014)

I don't fully understand the joke, but begging cracked me up


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 15, 2014)

Good morning all.  Been to the park and back.  Have a good day.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 15, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


The Krispy Kreme analogy is hilarious! I put out a couple dozen Krispy Kremes for poker snacks on Monday and Saturday. Wednesday is cookie day. Occasionally, I'll have pizza delivered.


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 15, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Good morning all.  Been to the park and back.  Have a good day.


Wow...early bird today??   

I like the fact that it is still dark in the mornings, around 7,  as I seem to sleep better and later. ( which gives me less time to play on here, though )....oh well...

Thunderstorms forecast for today, then the rest of the week....rain or showers.


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 15, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


I've never had one of those great doughnuts I  have long heard about. I wonder if they are as good as Spudnuts, which are made from potato flour. They are so good, especially right out of the fat vat.....but what isn't??


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 15, 2014)

Not a cloud in the deepest blue sky you've ever seen! 68 degrees with a slight breeze, and me in my robe out in the gazebo. The humming bird finally found the feeder we put out. Hopefully, he'll spread the word and I'll get pictures.

Got a call from my oldest boy this morning. He's in the process of booking a flight down here for a 5 day visit. I might get some new ink.

This is some of his work.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 15, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Never had a Spudnut, but Krispy Kremes are far better than Dunkin Donuts, for sure. They have a neon sign they turn on when they are making fresh donuts. Monday evening I returned to Doc's with 2 dozen that were still hot. Made the pick-up smell sooooo good!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 15, 2014)

Weather supposed to fall today, I think.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 15, 2014)

R.D. said:


> I don't fully understand the joke, but begging cracked me up



A really bad BAD joke, but I'm pretty sure the sleeping and extra ZZZZ's is what is supposed to be funny.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 15, 2014)

I guess you're right. I spent far too much time looking for something funny.

If he/she wants a date, they need better material.


----------



## 007 (Oct 15, 2014)

Back from physical therapy, feeling pretty good, UPS dropped off my latest Summit Racing order and I have parts in hand to finish the front end restoration and upgrade project on my GMC. So I'm headed for the shop, and when I emerge, the truck will be sitting on all four tires, no longer on jacks. It will be ready for the alignment rack... two and a half years of work will finally be done.

Am I bit excited to back that bad boy out of the shop? Oh you fuckin' A I am...


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 15, 2014)

Guess what, I went to a friends funeral today and I had to travel 12 miles, only to discover the funeral is tomorrow. I must have misheard my sister over the phone. She said the sixteenth of October and I thought she said the fifteenth. Oh well, at least I found out where to go tomorrow.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 15, 2014)

Rain, rain, rain, rain, rain...  Getting a little bit tired of all the rain.  However, I am thankful that it is not snow.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 15, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Rain, rain, rain, rain, rain...  Getting a little bit tired of all the rain.  However, I am thankful that it is not snow.



It hardly rained at all during September in England, but since the start of October it has rained pretty well every day. I am expecting that we will soon have reports of flooding.
By the way is anyone using Windows 7 ? Because it downloaded 17 updates today and then I could not connect to the Internet. I had to get Microsoft fix it file  before it would work. I have had this problem before with updates, but not as bad as this time. Usually the trouble shooter fixes it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 15, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Rain, rain, rain, rain, rain...  Getting a little bit tired of all the rain.  However, I am thankful that it is not snow.
> ...



I haven't had that particular problem with Windows 7 but I have had to deal with a large amount of updates if I haven't had that computer on for several days--it doesn't seem to update automatically like my PC does.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 15, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Thanks!  You're very kind.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 15, 2014)

007 said:


> So my Ma sends me this picture in an email... and... well, tell me what you see...


A really cool job of body painting!  Wicked!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 15, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


It hasn't gotten cold, yet.  The ground a still mushy and the temps have been in the mid 40's this week and Mon-Tue were glorious golden and blue.  Even the mountain was "out", Denali (Mt. McKinley) was visible.  Of course, I go back to work tonight, I can count on either rain or a cold wind.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 15, 2014)

Just stopping by to say hello......

Hello!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 15, 2014)

Hello, SFC Ollie!


----------



## alan1 (Oct 15, 2014)

I got a new trinket this past weekend.  It's a bit different than some of the other things I've collected in the past, but it just called to me.
It is an appliqué that an Ottoman Empire military officer would wear to display his status as an officer.  It is made of bronze and was gold plated.  Most of the gold is gone, but some bits still remain.  It's 1.5 inches across. From the 1600's.


----------



## Spoonman (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 15, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



A lot of groups raise money by selling Krispy Kreme donuts up here.  Problem is, they ship them up from the Lower 48 and by the time they get sold, they're soggy and not very good.  But people flock to buy them, for their reputation, I guess.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 15, 2014)

Stopping by to say "Hi!"
Not much going on here in the "frozen" North.  Getting ready to go horizontal for a few hours before starting my work week.  After the ordeal one goes through around 8 am (to get to the University for my classes), I am affirmed in my desire to work grave shift.  The traffic is abominable!  Not to mention the powers-that-be have decided to begin building a new bridge across Eagle River...this late in the season?  Really?  That means traffic will be buggered all winter, and in one of the worst stretches of road for accidents.  Ah, well...
Check back later.  Y'all have a good night.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 16, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Just stopping by to say hello......
> 
> Hello!



Well hello.  I was hoping for at least one or two of your Halloween destination house photos this year?  It is not to be?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 16, 2014)

Well it has been a long eventful day.  Good to see old friends popping to say hi, and new friends coming in too.  Spoonie, your photos are gorgeous as always.  We just aren't getting the great fall color here we always hope for but oh well.....next year.

Now need to find a pillow to rest my weary head and hope the Dr. Pepper I drank a little while ago didn't have enough caffeine to keep me awake.

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Pogo's aunt,
Derideo_te for comfort and healing,
Sarah G for comfort and healing,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
Mrs. Hossfly (Liz) and Hossfly,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes, yesterday was indeed an eventful day. I agree with you.
Who knows, today may even be more eventful.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 16, 2014)

Nice pics, Spoonman 

Really beautiful stuff.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 16, 2014)

Good morning, everyone.  Dark as can be outside.  Should be in the low seventies for a few more days.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 16, 2014)

Good afternoon to you, Stat, in Germany.

Hope your day has gone well.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 16, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Good afternoon to you, Stat, in Germany.
> 
> Hope your day has gone well.


Going well,  thanks Jake!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Oct 16, 2014)

Well... I didn't quite FINISH, finish the truck. Could I put the wheels on it and actually back it out of the shop? Yes, but, there's a couple small details left. Need to move the lower shock mount on the passenger side for one. I forgot about that. I replaced that control arm so I can't put the shock on until I move that mount. Has to be repositioned because of the lift, and then the shocks have to go in upside down. Need a couple new bolts here and there too but, the suspension is basically done. I'll never tear apart an independent front suspension on a 4 wheel drive again. Too much work, too many parts.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 16, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


They overextended to this area about 10 years ago...they were good if you got them warm and fresh....otherwise, ugh.


----------



## 007 (Oct 16, 2014)

So no work today. Buddy had to run somewhere to get power restored to somebody, doesn't know how long it will take. Kind of a relief. The back is a little sore after being worked on yesterday so a day off sounds good. Maybe I'll work on the truck later.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 16, 2014)

Spoonman said:


>


 Gosh it's reall pretty up there now.  We have some color but still a lot of green.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 16, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


 I've had them and they're really good but I just like fresh baked goods from a lot of places.  I really like the cake doughnuts or cinnamon rolls.  More than one will make me kind of sick but I do enjoy them now and then.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 16, 2014)

Still deep gray outside at 7:35.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 16, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  Up earlier than usual today--last day our daughter will be with us as tomorrow she pushes on to California. 

Was watching our favorite weather guy last night who says they are predicting a good El Nino this winter that could extend well into next spring and, if it materializes as they hope, could bring some desperately needed moisture to the parched west including above average snowpack for us in New Mexico.  I can't tell ya'll how wonderful that would be after all these years of exceptional drought.

But hope everybody is having a good day.  Good to see that Bodecea stopped by this morning.  It has been awhile since you've been here.   And yeah, I would think old Krispy Kremes would not be that appealing unless maybe they were split and toasted?  I love doughnuts that way too.  Not a problem around here as the bakery is within easy driving distance and when they arrive they are snarfed down right away.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 16, 2014)

It got down to 49 here overnight but up to 66 already, though it's still 60 in the house. It's my day off
As usual, I'm out in the gazebo with the laptop and camera. I had been out here for maybe 5 minutes when a hummingbird visited the feeder. Dead batteries in the camera, Then I went to check the weather and my mouse died as well. I am now out of AAA's and AA's, but both the camera and mouse are resurrected.


----------



## SixFoot (Oct 16, 2014)

Morning, everyone. Things are always busy around this time of year. Winter's-a-comin'!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 16, 2014)

Good morning, SixFoot, and welcome to USMB. This is the first time I have seen you here and I hope you are having a good time in the USMB community.


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 16, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Good morning, everyone.  Dark as can be outside.  Should be in the low seventies for a few more days.


Thanks Jake.   This morning is a good one. We have power and those foretasted thunderstorms yesterday---didn't happen...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 16, 2014)

Helping with a science class.  I am supervising the creation of organelles drawn on paper.


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 16, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 We have the good fortune of having green year-round. One of the many forests is right outside my windows. Pines, spruce, etc.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 16, 2014)

Since we're talking about our surroundings -

Very heavy fog on the lake and around the house this morning and then it started burning off. Then, just as I was about to go in, I saw an adult eagle, carrying an enormous fish fly right across in front of me. Since we're above the lake, he was at my eye level, long slow wing beats with that huge fish. What a lucky sighting and, even though it means cold weather is coming, we're thrilled the eagles are back. 

We still have hummingbird feeders out and still see the little guys. We haven't had our peanut butter/seed hangers out but thinking I'll put them out now. 

Not a day goes by that we are not thankful to have this beautiful place.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 16, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, everyone.  Dark as can be outside.  Should be in the low seventies for a few more days.
> ...


Hey, AA.  That "cold flash" that went through night before last brought no moisture, which means Ringel in Trinidad should be dry weather as well.  Interesting those NW storms come through you to us in SLC and sw to southern Colorado and northeastern NM.  I think the skip Foxy in Albuquerque.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 16, 2014)

Well good morning, (I think that's the common greeting among normal humans......).
Interesting day yesterday, went up to the Springs for dental appointments, dropped off some boxes and other items at the storage unit then started up to the dentists office.  
Powers Blvd is the major east most north/south road, Grinnell joins it coming out of Widefield-Security and at that light the speed limit on Powers is 65.  We were behind a grey Jeep Cherokee turning north on Powers when I saw this flash of white heading north on powers.......  The Jeep broadsided the white Cadillac truck who was going faster than the speed limit and obviously didn't see the red light.  The jeeps front end was gone, the truck ended up flipping end over end once and landed in the median right side up.  I obviously pulled over, the wife called 911, lots of other people were stopping and of course everyone headed for the truck because the driver could be the most seriously injured.  I headed over to the female Jeep driver, basically she was in a mild shock, some light abrasions and crying uncontrollably, an Army corporal joined us and I had him take her over to the side of the road.
Turns out the male pickup driver stated he had a bad back which this exacerbated quite badly but otherwise was uninjured, I never saw him but a half an hour later after the PD took our statements and released us they were still trying to cut him out of his pickup.  Later I realized that if it had been a second later he would have broadsided us in my wifes little Prius and I wouldn't be posting this......... 
Got to the dentist late, we had called so they knew what had happened then ran some errands, got something to eat and reluctantly went home.  Had to stop two thirds of the way home to let my wife drive, guess I was finally relaxing from all the stress and caught myself nodding off behind the wheel.  That would not have been good.


----------



## R.D. (Oct 16, 2014)

Scary.  Glad you were together .


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 16, 2014)

I took these early this morning and this one a few days ago. I love the way our view changes. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peach174 (Oct 16, 2014)

Morning !

Thursday's smile


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 16, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Helping with a science class.  I am supervising the creation of organelles drawn on paper.



Cool. Actually drawing cells undoubtedly helps them to visualize them. What age are the kids?

I used to love doing education programs with my owl and hawk. Its a federal requirement for rehabbers but the details vary by state. We were actually just talking about this last night - about me going back to raptor education. Its a huge commitment to the animals and they're expensive to keep correctly. Thinking about it but previous animal injuries have so trashed my hands, I have to really consider whether or not I want more of the same.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 16, 2014)

Cold last night in Florida.  It got down to the mid 60's.  Burrrr!!!  Gonna be in the low 80's today.  It's been a busy week so I might relax a little and hit the pool. 


I hope your day is................


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 16, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> View attachment 32913View attachment 32914
> 
> I took these early this morning and this one a few days ago. I love the way our view changes.
> 
> ...


Beautiful location. 

This what we wake up to every day:






We are working on getting back up to Colorado Springs though, no more Podunk towns for us.  This is the view we want to wake up to every day:


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 16, 2014)

Raptor care is hazardous to human care.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 16, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Cold last night in Florida.  It got down to the mid 60's.  Burrrr!!!  Gonna be in the low 80's today.  It's been a busy week so I might relax a little and hit the pool.
> 
> 
> I hope your day is................


60s....... cold.......


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 16, 2014)

Like Trinidad better than the Spring but that is only a tourist's reaction.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 16, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> View attachment 32913View attachment 32914
> 
> I took these early this morning and this one a few days ago. I love the way our view changes.
> 
> ...


Great view! Thanks.
Everything is still green here and smells like peanuts.








Yes peanuts. You see, there's a 350 acre peanut farm bordering my property and the peanuts have been turned over and are drying out a bit before the combines come out and pick them up. Looks (and smells) like a good crop this year. Net/acre should be right about $1,000/acre.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 16, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 32913View attachment 32914
> ...



I'm originally from that neck of the woods. Went to high school in Castle Rock, just up the road a bit. Stupidly, we used to go to "the springs" to party. Nice to see Pike's Peak and remember well driving up to "top of the world".  No doubt about it - Colorado has some beautiful scenery.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 16, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Like Trinidad better than the Spring but that is only a tourist's reaction.


Trinidad, small town, clannish, small town corruption, severely limited amenities and imploding......   Nope, after living in the DC Metro area for so long we like the amenities big city life has to offer and the Springs rush hour traffic is a joke compared to what we're used to even though the Springs is not a "big city", heck even Denver traffic has nothing on DC.


----------



## R.D. (Oct 16, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


I was born in Colorado Springs....so we know goods thing come for there 

Really, all I remember  is snow.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 16, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 32913View attachment 32914
> ...



I've never heard of that before - smelling peanuts. I remember reading something like - that we have only one strain of peanuts left in the world and that if some sort of plague were to hit it, we would lose them forever. 

If you've ever been to Hershey, Pennsylvania, the smell of chocolate permeates everything.

ooo ooo - speaking of things we are losing, WE HAVE BEES!!!!!!!!!!

We keep a hive at our other house. We thought the bees were all gone because we didn't see any for several years. Then, last year, we saw a few, fed them before the winter and this year, we have a very active hive. 

We're planning to sell that house and have talked about moving the hive here to the lake but we're afraid to disturb a good thing. Since a new buyer might not be thrilled to have a hive in their yard, we may give it to the guy who does our yard work there. He'd be a great bee parent and we know he'd take good care of them. And, the bees might do better if they stayed in the area. 

Right now, we're just thrilled to have an active bee hive.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 16, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


Castle Rock is pretty much a high priced Denver bedroom community now at least 20 times bigger than when I left Colorado in 77.    Heck the Springs has grown north almost to Monument and east almost to Falcon.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 16, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Raptor care is hazardous to human care.



This is true. And, believe me, they don't know or care that I was trying to help them get back into the wild. 

Same with every other wild animal I rehabbed. I'm licensed for song birds, raptors, mammals and reptiles - even rehabbed a rattlesnake once. I've been bitten and pooped on by the best.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 16, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Way back when I was a kid, I remember my dad saying that I would live to see one solid city from north of Boulder all the way south past Pueblo and Walsenburg. I don't know if he used the term "strip city" but that's what it is.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 16, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Like Trinidad better than the Spring but that is only a tourist's reaction.
> ...



I've lived in big cities and you're right about the amenities. Both our houses are in small towns. Crappy restaurants, no theater, plays, museums - all of which I really love. But, as you can see from my photos above, I prefer the country life now. 

I lived in Denver for many years and was back there in 2005. There was very little I remembered and recognized.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 16, 2014)

When there are better than a million pounds of peanuts laying on top of the ground, yes you can smell them. Alabama grows 4 varieties of peanuts; Spanish, runner, Valencia and Virginia so don't believe everything you hear. Bees are another story. They are in short supply. There are locals that move hives to pollinate crops. They do pretty well. I've come to recognize their trucks and keep clear.
I keep an epi pen in my truck and another in the fridge in case I'm stung. I've got maybe 15 minutes if I get multiple stings.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 16, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


Not there yet, still not close but as usual Denver is growing, the Springs is growing at a lesser rate, Pueblo had a growth spurt at one time moving west towards Canon City but that has stopped, Walsenburg and Trinidad have mostly imploded.  
Also Boulder is still talking about seceding from Colorado........  Most Coloradans say good riddance........ 
I would consider Woodland Park but that drive up and down Rte 24.......


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 16, 2014)

I lived small town, metro urban, and in between.

All of the have their problems and their strengths.

It is what you make of it.


----------



## 007 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 32913View attachment 32914
> ...


I love "podunk towns." I live in one.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 16, 2014)

This is the audio from our current radio ad campaign. I set it to a slide show with a different audio track from the website.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 16, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> I lived small town, metro urban, and in between.
> 
> All of the have their problems and their strengths.
> 
> It is what you make of it.


True but I hate having to drive 1 1/2 to 2 hours just to buy the stuff I want or go to a good restaurant or, or, or.......  We're going in between, the Springs, that is if necessity (work) doesn't force us to move to Denver, not something we really want to do.  We have been considering Albuquerque but the job market is more limited that Colorado Springs.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 16, 2014)

007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


Everyone has their like and dislikes.  It's not that small towns are really bad, it's just we are not cut out to live in one, or in a rural setting either.  I like the fact that I can go  2 minutes down the road to a gas mart or 7-11, 24-7 if there is something I need or want, I like having multiple grocery stores to choose from, tons of restaurants, multiple mom and pop or chain store options, etc.


----------



## 007 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I hear ya... what I dislike about cities is lots of people and traffic/traffic lights. I need me some elbow room. I lived in Phoenix, Tampa, Las Vegas, Reno... all big cities. Reno was the only one that was even remotely tolerable, but I just got my belly full of cities. I can go downtown here which is like half a mile away, and all I have to go through to get there is two stop signs. There are no traffic lights here, there is no rush hour traffic, and there's nowhere I can't go around here and not say hi to someone I know. They do roll up the sidewalks around here about midnight, but that's the way I like it, nice and quiet.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 16, 2014)

Something very bright in the sky.  It hurts my eyes to look at it...  I'm scared.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 16, 2014)

We enjoyed country living, small town living, small city living (40,000 or so), and big city living.  But now at our age, a big city like Albuquerque with a small town feel is good for us.  Like RIngel said, we are just a few minutes away from the grocery store, hardware store, office supply, computer repair, Walmart, etc. and our doctors, dentist, etc. are all nearby.  Albuquerque doesn't have as many great restaurants as most large cities can boast, but there are a few and plenty of options to choose from.

Meanwhile a warm Coffee Shop welcome to Luddly Neddite who is joining us for the first time today and welcome back to SixFoot who hasn't been here in awhile.  Beautiful photos Luddly--what part of the country?

Luddly's first timer's complimentary beverage and a round for everybody to welcome SixFoot and bodecea back:


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 16, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Something very bright in the sky.  It hurts my eyes to look at it...  I'm scared.


It's okay BBD. It only hangs around for a little while.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 16, 2014)

007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I don't think Tampa counts as a big city.  It's more like an extremely large suburb.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 16, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


That's true about most big cities.  Denver itself isn't that big but Denver metro is huge, same with DC.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 16, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



When people use the term big city, I think New York, Chicago, LA.  I haven't traveled enough to see what most major US cities are like, but Tampa barely seems like a city at all to me.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 16, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Something very bright in the sky.  It hurts my eyes to look at it...  I'm scared.





The sun??


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 16, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I like Laketown on 4, in 'tween Tampa and Orlando.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 16, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Even LA, NYC and Chicago proper aren't really that big, What makes these metropolises so large are the interconnected surrounding towns and cities where one can't tell they've left "downtown" unless there's a sign telling one which city or town they're in.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 16, 2014)

Today's Ringelingelino lesson in German:

Suburb = Vorort - or sometimes Stadtteil. 

Directory = Verzeichnis

Urban = städtisch

So, an urban listing of Suburbs =

Städtisches Vorortsverzeichnis. 

There,  now say that 50 times and call Dr.  Stat in the morning. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 16, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Cold last night in Florida.  It got down to the mid 60's.  Burrrr!!!  Gonna be in the low 80's today.  It's been a busy week so I might relax a little and hit the pool.
> 
> 
> I hope your day is................


60s is a lovely, warm summer day around these parts.  Right now, it's been unseasonably warm, hanging in the mid-40s during the day and dropping to just around freezing at night.  It still hasn't gone into deep freeze mode and the ground is still muddy and wet, although a bit firmer.  It gets to 80 here, I huddle in my house with the AC going full blast.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 16, 2014)

View attachment 32920 View attachment 32920 




Ringel05 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I'm no fan of small towns, either.  I much prefer no towns at all, or at most, a gas station/diner and a couple local small businesses clustered at the one intersection in "town".  Our "town" also sports a couple of fight services, a "municiple" airport, and a community center that serves as the central location of most every community activity.  Oh, and there aren't even lights at our intersection.  The bridge across the Willow Creek is one-lane and we see more dog sled, ATV, and snowmobile traffic than any other kind.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 16, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> View attachment 32913View attachment 32914
> 
> I took these early this morning and this one a few days ago. I love the way our view changes.
> 
> ...


 Pretty!


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 16, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Morning !
> 
> Thursday's smile


----------



## Mertex (Oct 16, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...




The new Homeland is just as exciting as the first one....can't hardly wait for the next episode.  We started watching Masters of Sex, but lately it seems to drag a bit.  The Americans is coming back....really like that one, too.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 16, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Cold last night in Florida.  It got down to the mid 60's.  Burrrr!!!  Gonna be in the low 80's today.  It's been a busy week so I might relax a little and hit the pool.
> 
> 
> I hope your day is................


 
There have been times we've seen 39 below here in NW Ohio.  Seriously.  That is scary cold.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 16, 2014)

I prefer rural to city life myself. Where we are is a compromise since Mrs Te would probably divorce me if I suggested that we live in the boonies. We are surrounded by preserved farmlands but can be in NYC or Philly within an hour or so.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 16, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Cold last night in Florida.  It got down to the mid 60's.  Burrrr!!!  Gonna be in the low 80's today.  It's been a busy week so I might relax a little and hit the pool.
> ...





I lived for six years in Minneapolis.  I know of what you speak.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 16, 2014)

I admit, one of the selling points for the property I bought was the view of Denali and Foreacre, including the surrounding range.  Building a B&B with that view will be a benefit and a great sales point.  Even Alaskans like taking in that view.  But I have to admit, for my money, the Wrangel-St.Elias line up is much more breathtaking.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 16, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


 Oh yeah, it's cold up there too.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 16, 2014)

Finally switched out the old back porch light switch which was very old and had gone out about a week ago, had it hard wired so the light was on constantly.  The old switch was this narrow brown plastic two piece setup I haven't seen in maybe 35 years, surface mount installed a shallow plastic box in the narrow space available between the back door and the basement door and hooked up a modern switch, only popped the breaker once.......


----------



## 007 (Oct 16, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


True... that's kinda the way I looked at it. I did like the bays and the gulf, and the beaches in FL, but the humidity was a bit much.

I'll stick in Wisconsin. Course I'll be bitchin' up a storm come this winter when the POLAR VORTEX is over us and we're colder'n brass balls in a tin cup. Yeah I heard 'em sayin' last night on the news... "get ready for the return of the polar vortex this winter"... 

Looks like I better get to rigging up some kind of heat tape around my well pump and pressure tank. They froze last year.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 16, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Cold last night in Florida.  It got down to the mid 60's.  Burrrr!!!  Gonna be in the low 80's today.  It's been a busy week so I might relax a little and hit the pool.
> ...


Cold?  That's almost summer in Siberia......


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 16, 2014)

007 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Been wet the past two days and the roads were kinda slick for this time of the year. Checked the tires and I think that I need to rotate them before the bad weather sets in.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 16, 2014)

Among other places, I have lived in Fairbanks, Alaska; Sierra Vista, AZ; Nacogdoches, Center, Jasper, Tx; Many, LA; Oceanside, CA; and Salt Lake City, UT.

I like SLC the best.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 16, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> I prefer rural to city life myself. Where we are is a compromise since Mrs Te would probably divorce me if I suggested that we live in the boonies. We are surrounded by preserved farmlands but can be in NYC or Philly within an hour or so.


I'm in the boonies in that I'm the last house on a dead end road. Convenience store a mile and a half one way, a small grocery, hardware. farmer's Co-op 2 miles the other way. 5 miles to Win-Dixie 6 to Wall mart and  9 to the Gulf.
If I need more, Pensacola is 25 miles east and Mobile 40 miles to the west. If I get hungry, New Orleans is 2 hours away. If I want a casino, Biloxi is 90 miles.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 16, 2014)

I think you guys would be very proud of this non-coffee drinker. We had a management meeting last week and the big boss was asking for suggestions. I don't know what the fuck I was thinking, but I brought up the idea of a coffee station. She loved it, and of course then volunteered me to be in charge of it.Who wants the person who never drinks coffee to be making the coffee?? I've never made coffee, and all week I've been getting compliments on how good my coffee tastes. I guess I'm just a natural, and coffee drinkers obviously love me.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 16, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Took me almost a full year after retirement to learn how to sleep through the night without waking up.
> 
> I think that saveliberty is correct in that "having things on your mind" can really interfere with sleep.




I used to play games, thought if I stayed up late I would get really sleepy and fall asleep quickly.  All it did was wind me up and it would take me longer to go to sleep.  Now, if I have serious things going that I think will keep me awake, I take an Alleve right before going to bed....works like a charm.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 16, 2014)

Sherry said:


> I think you guys would be very proud of this non-coffee drinker. We had a management meeting last week and the big boss was asking for suggestions. I don't know what the fuck I was thinking, but I brought up the idea of a coffee station. She loved it, and of course then volunteered me to be in charge of it.Who wants the person who never drinks coffee to be making the coffee?? I've never made coffee, and all week I've been getting compliments on how good my coffee tastes. I guess I'm just a natural, and coffee drinkers obviously love me.




But how come you don't drink da coffee, Sherry?  Than's so un-American,  tsk, tsk .....I've only had bad coffee once......it was at a McDonalds in Virginia.  The owner was meticulously clean, was in there early in the morning sweeping and mopping the floor, but his coffee sucked.  I've never had that bad a coffee anywhere else.  If you're making good coffee, you need to drink it...it's good for what ails ya.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 16, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > I think you guys would be very proud of this non-coffee drinker. We had a management meeting last week and the big boss was asking for suggestions. I don't know what the fuck I was thinking, but I brought up the idea of a coffee station. She loved it, and of course then volunteered me to be in charge of it.Who wants the person who never drinks coffee to be making the coffee?? I've never made coffee, and all week I've been getting compliments on how good my coffee tastes. I guess I'm just a natural, and coffee drinkers obviously love me.
> ...



Drinks should be cold. Also, for some reason when I did try coffee, the after taste made me feel very thirsty for water. I do love me some coffee ice cream though.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 16, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Among other places, I have lived in Fairbanks, Alaska; Sierra Vista, AZ; Nacogdoches, Center, Jasper, Tx; Many, LA; Oceanside, CA; and Salt Lake City, UT.
> 
> I like SLC the best.


While SLC is pretty nice, I prefer Alaska.  At least I don't have to join some rinkydink private club to consume a beer outside the house.  Oh, wait, I don't drink beer away from home, anyways.  I do like SLC, though.  I attended a couple of seminars at the University in nearby Provo.  It's a clean, decent neighborhood.  Liked the people, too.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 16, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > I think you guys would be very proud of this non-coffee drinker. We had a management meeting last week and the big boss was asking for suggestions. I don't know what the fuck I was thinking, but I brought up the idea of a coffee station. She loved it, and of course then volunteered me to be in charge of it.Who wants the person who never drinks coffee to be making the coffee?? I've never made coffee, and all week I've been getting compliments on how good my coffee tastes. I guess I'm just a natural, and coffee drinkers obviously love me.
> ...


The McDonalds I frequent for coffee does a good job.  It's usually my first cup of the "morning" and only costs $1.  Most of the time, a large coffee lasts me most of the night.  The coffee we scrounge of the airplanes is pretty crappy.  I feel sorry for the crews trapped with only that coffee for sustenance.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 16, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Coffee can dry your mouth out.  I don't know if it's just the caffeine or something else is involved.  Tea can do the same thing.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 16, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I love iced tea.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 16, 2014)

Mertex said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Took me almost a full year after retirement to learn how to sleep through the night without waking up.
> ...


I have nights where I sleep so wonderfully and other nights where I get what I call "antsy legs" and toss and turn for hours.   Someone told me to take Tylenol PM but I don't like to take pills unless I have to.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 16, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



I drink hot tea most of the day.  I'll get iced tea if I'm out somewhere.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 16, 2014)

The wife received a call earlier today asking if she was interested in a position, doing what she was doing here, in Albuquerque.  If this pans out we're heading south.....


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 16, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Tampa is over 350,000 which definitely puts it well out of the small city category.  By contrast, Albuquerque is something over 550,000--31st or 32nd largest city in the nation--and the metro area is approaching 1 million--but it doesn't feel like a really big city.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 16, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



That is a good rule regarding pills.  I normally sleep on my side, but some nights it seems back, front or side is not quite right.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 16, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> The wife received a call earlier today asking if she was interested in a position, doing what she was doing here, in Albuquerque.  If this pans out we're heading south.....



I'm about ready to suggest throwing a dart at a US map and have you just go there.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 16, 2014)

Albuquerque is a good city.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 16, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


Cold Stone Coffee Lovers Only....yum!


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 16, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The wife received a call earlier today asking if she was interested in a position, doing what she was doing here, in Albuquerque.  If this pans out we're heading south.....
> ...


Honestly we would like to stay in the southwest, preferably Colorado, New Mexico, Arizona or even Nevada, we'd even consider west Texas...... maybe.......


----------



## Tresha91203 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > I prefer rural to city life myself. Where we are is a compromise since Mrs Te would probably divorce me if I suggested that we live in the boonies. We are surrounded by preserved farmlands but can be in NYC or Philly within an hour or so.
> ...



My twin lives in Fairhope by Daphne, AL. You sound like you're neighbors. We venture that way often. Lovely area.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 16, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I don't like to take pills unless I have to, either, and thankfully I don't have to very often.  But, some time back, (before I finally realized that coffee in the afternoon or evening was messing up my sleep) someone told me that Advil before going to bed would help me sleep.  Well, it was working great until I went for my annual check up and blood test.  My doctor asked me if I was taking some kind of aspirin on a regular basis and  I told him, "yes, I take an Advil every night to help me sleep"  -  he told me to stop.  Apparently it was doing something to my kidneys....he told me to take Alleve, instead.  I only take it when I know I'm all worked up, and ever since I quit drinking coffee or tea past 3:00 pm, I haven't had much trouble sleeping.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 16, 2014)

Tresha91203 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...


I get to Fairhope often. I buy my coffee in Malbis, just to the north. This time of the year, I'll stop for pecans along the way They should be dropping soon.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Yes, that's the place! We will be out there next month for Thanksgiving. His wife is a great cook and she usually pickles some okra for me to take back with me. Yumm!


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 17, 2014)

Not a fan of okra 'cept in gumbo.

Tell you what... If you have a couple hours to spare while you're in Fairhope, take a ride to Foley and stop by Doc Holliday's. I'd love to have you try Max's bushwhackers or even his bloody Marry. They come with pickled okra, even.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 17, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



If I recall, Bernalillo county is about 1/3 of the entire state.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 17, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Re population yes, even though it is one of the smallest counties.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 17, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Ok, I went and double checked my memory figure from the posting above, Foxy. It's a numbers-guy kind of thing. 

Currently, the WIKI lists 2,091,990 residents of New Mexico and 670,978 of them are in Bernalillo County (32.07%). So, yepp, just about 1/3 of the state.

In Nevada, it's even more extreme, more than 50% of the state is in Clark County (Sin City)


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 17, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Big things can come in small packages!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 17, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Pogo's aunt,
Derideo_te for comfort and healing,
Sarah G for comfort and healing,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
Mrs. Hossfly (Liz) and Hossfly,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 17, 2014)

Nice to see some members here who haven't been to the CS very often. bodecea - nice to see you.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 17, 2014)

Sherry said:


> I think you guys would be very proud of this non-coffee drinker. We had a management meeting last week and the big boss was asking for suggestions. I don't know what the fuck I was thinking, but I brought up the idea of a coffee station. She loved it, and of course then volunteered me to be in charge of it.Who wants the person who never drinks coffee to be making the coffee?? I've never made coffee, and all week I've been getting compliments on how good my coffee tastes. I guess I'm just a natural, and coffee drinkers obviously love me.




That's just confirmation of what we already know about you, Sherry.


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 17, 2014)

My 2am shift lol, little sleep to be had with a roaring drilling rig outside the front door. Only five more days of this!
Will post as I can. Hey at least I'm sober.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 17, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > I prefer rural to city life myself. Where we are is a compromise since Mrs Te would probably divorce me if I suggested that we live in the boonies. We are surrounded by preserved farmlands but can be in NYC or Philly within an hour or so.
> ...



I would be quite happy living there, Ernie, but Mrs Te would most definitely divorce me! 

Where we do live was part of a farm and on the edge of the woods. We can sit outside in the evening and unless a cop sets off his siren or a train going by on the track a mile away blows it's horn all we hear are the birds. Oh, and we have a lot of birds. All kinds of birds from finches to eagles. There are flamingoes on the lake and New Jersey geese everywhere. They used to be called Canadian geese but I think that so many generations have been born in the USA they are now permanent residents. They even have their own Geese Police to keep them off the golf course and school playing fields.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 17, 2014)

Sherry said:


> I think you guys would be very proud of this non-coffee drinker. We had a management meeting last week and the big boss was asking for suggestions. I don't know what the fuck I was thinking, but I brought up the idea of a coffee station. She loved it, and of course then volunteered me to be in charge of it.Who wants the person who never drinks coffee to be making the coffee?? I've never made coffee, and all week I've been getting compliments on how good my coffee tastes. I guess I'm just a natural, and coffee drinkers obviously love me.



Must be because you have the Marge Simpson "Made With Love" touch!


----------



## R.D. (Oct 17, 2014)

bodecea said:


> I have nights where I sleep so wonderfully and other nights where I get what I call "antsy legs" and toss and turn for hours.   Someone told me to take Tylenol PM but I don't like to take pills unless I have to.


Restless legs, I read once that if you wear socks to bed it helps.   I need two pairs, but it worked for me.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 17, 2014)

R.D. said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > I have nights where I sleep so wonderfully and other nights where I get what I call "antsy legs" and toss and turn for hours.   Someone told me to take Tylenol PM but I don't like to take pills unless I have to.
> ...


That's one malady I never encountered but I read if you put a bar of soap under the bottom sheet near your feet, it helps for some reason.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 17, 2014)

"Geese Police" 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 17, 2014)

Good morning, all, very dark, low forties, will warm up to the seventies.

Going for a walk in a bit.


----------



## R.D. (Oct 17, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


I tried that, but Ivory soap has a strong smell so I was kept up for that reason     Home remedies are so cool, even if they don't work it's fun trying


----------



## bodecea (Oct 17, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Love Flagstaff in Arizona...!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 17, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Jimmy feet is a real condition.  My wife stopped the problem with a bar of soap near her feet under the sheets at night.


----------



## R.D. (Oct 17, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Good morning Jake.  Never heard it called Jimmy feet.  I even googled it, where does that name come from?


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 17, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


 
Skeptic Reconsiders the Value of Soap in Bed for Restless Legs Syndrome - The People s Pharmacy

I looked it up to be sure I had read that.  People say it works and Ivory would be the bar to use.  If she doesn't like the smell tho, it won't work for her.


----------



## 007 (Oct 17, 2014)

Got the new snowcab assembled and bolted onto the Deluxe 30 yesterday, and that ought to do the trick. No more snow blowing back in my face now. Local Ariens dealer wanted $180 plus tax and had to order it. Found this one, NIB, on ebay for $98, with free shippinng. It pays to shop around.


----------



## mdk (Oct 17, 2014)

Good morning everyone! I hope day finds everyone well thus far. It is shaping up to be a wonderful day here in the Steel City.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 17, 2014)

Went to bed early yesterday, woke up at 6am, got about 7 hours of sleep.....  Doesn't feel like it.....

MORE COFFEE!!!!!!


----------



## mdk (Oct 17, 2014)

007 said:


> Got the new snowcab assembled and bolted onto the Deluxe 30 yesterday, and that ought to do the trick. No more snow blowing back in my face now. Local Ariens dealer wanted $180 plus tax and had to order it. Found this one, NIB, on ebay for $98, with free shippinng. It pays to shop around.



Damn, I need to get me one of those for the winter. I don't have a lot of sidewalk in front of my house but I usually do the whole street since all of my neighbors are elderly. They never ask me to shovel their walks but it seems like the gentlemanly thing to do. They give me baked treats for my troubles so I consider it a fair trade. lol


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 17, 2014)

007 said:


> Got the new snowcab assembled and bolted onto the Deluxe 30 yesterday, and that ought to do the trick. No more snow blowing back in my face now. Local Ariens dealer wanted $180 plus tax and had to order it. Found this one, NIB, on ebay for $98, with free shippinng. It pays to shop around.


Boy, you really keep yourself busy double O.  That will make things a little easier for you this winter.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 17, 2014)

No Kalifornia for you Ringel?


----------



## peach174 (Oct 17, 2014)

Morning !


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 17, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> No Kalifornia for you Ringel?


Ummmmm...... No........


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 17, 2014)

Some out on the board have a bad impression of the Coffee Shop, but look at the actual knowledge sharing that goes on in here.  Lots of good stuff going on that started with civility in mind.

Wonder what happens with a bar of soap in each of your socks?


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 17, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Morning !


 
No, I  just like slamming on the brakes a lot.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 17, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Some out on the board have a bad impression of the Coffee Shop, but look at the actual knowledge sharing that goes on in here.  Lots of good stuff going on that started with civility in mind.
> 
> Wonder what happens with a bar of soap in each of your socks?


Raised arches.......


----------



## bodecea (Oct 17, 2014)

Snow....forgotten what it's like to deal with it on a daily basis instead of hopping in the car and driving up to the Lagunas to throw snowballs at each other.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 17, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Good morning Jake.  Never heard it called Jimmy feet.  I even googled it, where does that name come from?


  Never heard the term until I lived in East Texas.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 17, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Snow....forgotten what it's like to deal with it on a daily basis instead of hopping in the car and driving up to the Lagunas to throw snowballs at each other.


 Last year's weekly snow storms were unusual for us.  We don't deal with it on a daily basis either.  Cold, yes.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 17, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Some out on the board have a bad impression of the Coffee Shop, but look at the actual knowledge sharing that goes on in here.  Lots of good stuff going on that started with civility in mind.
> 
> Wonder what happens with a bar of soap in each of your socks?




Why would you say this?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 17, 2014)

bodecea said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



Was just thinking the same thing. 

Two KKs opened in Tucson and went belly up within just a few months. 

I've had part of one KK doughnut. It was tough and really didn't have much taste to it. 

When I was a kid, my dad used to make doughnuts. 

Now, THOSE were doughnuts.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 17, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Snow....forgotten what it's like to deal with it on a daily basis instead of hopping in the car and driving up to the Lagunas to throw snowballs at each other.
> ...


when I was growing up in Western NY state, we have snowmobiles and used them every winter.   Except for last year, it's been a while since there was really enough snow to make it worthwhile to own one.   But it's gray and yucky from November to April.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 17, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Some out on the board have a bad impression of the Coffee Shop, but look at the actual knowledge sharing that goes on in here.  Lots of good stuff going on that started with civility in mind.
> ...


 I've never heard people talk bad about the coffee shop.  Lots of smart people here.  Civil too.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 17, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I'm addicted to Masters of Sex but never got into Homeland or House of Lies. 

But, I'm always getting there late. I didn't watch Breaking Bad until it was shown in a marathon. Same with The Walking Dead. And, I still haven't seen all the old episodes of Game of Thrones. 

So when are GOT and Downton Abbey going to be back?


----------



## bodecea (Oct 17, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


My latest "must see" is Outlander.  Now the first season is on break until April.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 17, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


 Usually January.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 17, 2014)

Double-news day.

The good news is that dear friends of mine are celebrating their combined 96th birthday (he's now 51, she is now 44), because they were born on the same day. It doesn't happen every day that you have a married couple where the partners were born on the same day.  They are throwing an OKTOBERFEST party that will go until about 1 am. Should be fun!

The bad news is that my dog can no longer walk. She collapsed and I and my daughter carried her to the vet. He gave the dog a cortisone spray and also detected a pretty massive infection in one ear, so he cleaned out the ear and shot her full of antibiotics. She will also get a small pain pill for the next 8 days. The dog needs to go outside every four hours or so now, so a friend will come by to carry the pooch outside during the Oktoberfest.  The vet is only about 50% hopeful that this will help prolong my pooch's life, but my feeling is very strong that I will be putting the dog down within the next two weeks. She is obviously in pain and is becoming quite demented. It's a heart-breaker, but it looks like her time has now come. This is hard for my daughter, but also a valuable life's lesson.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 17, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> We enjoyed country living, small town living, small city living (40,000 or so), and big city living.  But now at our age, a big city like Albuquerque with a small town feel is good for us.  Like RIngel said, we are just a few minutes away from the grocery store, hardware store, office supply, computer repair, Walmart, etc. and our doctors, dentist, etc. are all nearby.  Albuquerque doesn't have as many great restaurants as most large cities can boast, but there are a few and plenty of options to choose from.
> 
> Meanwhile a warm Coffee Shop welcome to Luddly Neddite who is joining us for the first time today and welcome back to SixFoot who hasn't been here in awhile.  Beautiful photos Luddly--what part of the country?
> 
> Luddly's first timer's complimentary beverage and a round for everybody to welcome SixFoot and bodecea back:



Hey, thanks very much for the welcome. 

I'm on my second cuppa this morning, had a big dish of fruit and soon - breakfast. 

We're in the mid-west and I should correct what I wrote. I said that both our homes are in small towns but really, only one is inside city limits. Our lake house is about 30 miles out of a small town. Although there are are homes fairly near, most are vacation homes and are occupied for only short periods during the years. 

Same with the lake. Most of the time, there is no traffic on the water. Then, over long weekends or holidays, there will be a few but mostly, we have it to ourselves. 

Well, we do share with a lot of wildlife. 

I think I posted seeing the adult eagle flying by with an enormous fish in his talons and I've been seeing a juvenile who has been gone all summer. Twin raccoons juvies visit us almost daily and we have skunks, coyotes, bobcats, possums, armadillos, lots of deer ... 

Love it and wouldn't want to live anywhere else.

I never tire of taking photos of the view of our back yard - 
Post #11528 if anyone is interested -
USMB Coffee Shop IV Page 577 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

And fair warning, now that I know how to post photos from my phone, I'll be posting more!


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 17, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Snow....forgotten what it's like to deal with it on a daily basis instead of hopping in the car and driving up to the Lagunas to throw snowballs at each other.
> ...


Arapaho Ski Basin is set to open today though we have had some record high temps over the last couple of days.  Most of the rest should open soon.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 17, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Double-news day.
> 
> The good news is that dear friends of mine are celebrating their combined 96th birthday (he's now 51, she is now 44), because they were born on the same day. It doesn't happen every day that you have a married couple where the partners were born on the same day.  They are throwing an OKTOBERFEST party that will go until about 1 am. Should be fun!
> 
> The bad news is that my dog can no longer walk. She collapsed and I and my daughter carried her to the vet. He gave the dog a cortisone spray and also detected a pretty massive infection in one ear, so he cleaned out the ear and shot her full of antibiotics. She will also get a small pain pill for the next 8 days. The dog needs to go outside every four hours or so now, so a friend will come by to carry the pooch outside during the Oktoberfest.  The vet is only about 50% hopeful that this will help prolong my pooch's life, but my feeling is very strong that I will be putting the dog down within the next two weeks. She is obviously in pain and is becoming quite demented. It's a heart-breaker, but it looks like her time has now come. This is hard for my daughter, but also a valuable life's lesson.



My thoughts are with you and your daughter, Stat. Losing a beloved pet is never easy. Somehow they manage to find a corner in your heart that always be there for them. Take care. DT


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 17, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Double-news day.
> 
> The good news is that dear friends of mine are celebrating their combined 96th birthday (he's now 51, she is now 44), because they were born on the same day. It doesn't happen every day that you have a married couple where the partners were born on the same day.  They are throwing an OKTOBERFEST party that will go until about 1 am. Should be fun!
> 
> The bad news is that my dog can no longer walk. She collapsed and I and my daughter carried her to the vet. He gave the dog a cortisone spray and also detected a pretty massive infection in one ear, so he cleaned out the ear and shot her full of antibiotics. She will also get a small pain pill for the next 8 days. The dog needs to go outside every four hours or so now, so a friend will come by to carry the pooch outside during the Oktoberfest.  The vet is only about 50% hopeful that this will help prolong my pooch's life, but my feeling is very strong that I will be putting the dog down within the next two weeks. She is obviously in pain and is becoming quite demented. It's a heart-breaker, but it looks like her time has now come. This is hard for my daughter, but also a valuable life's lesson.



Aww Stat, I'm sorry to hear that. 

Hafta say though, it sounds like it possibly should be sooner than two weeks. 

Give her hugs and comfort but if she's in pain, you might want to consider saying goodbye sooner. 

Keep us posted - many of us have been there and we all know that it never gets any easier - even when we know its the best thing for our friend.


----------



## mdk (Oct 17, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Double-news day.
> 
> The good news is that dear friends of mine are celebrating their combined 96th birthday (he's now 51, she is now 44), because they were born on the same day. It doesn't happen every day that you have a married couple where the partners were born on the same day.  They are throwing an OKTOBERFEST party that will go until about 1 am. Should be fun!
> 
> The bad news is that my dog can no longer walk. She collapsed and I and my daughter carried her to the vet. He gave the dog a cortisone spray and also detected a pretty massive infection in one ear, so he cleaned out the ear and shot her full of antibiotics. She will also get a small pain pill for the next 8 days. The dog needs to go outside every four hours or so now, so a friend will come by to carry the pooch outside during the Oktoberfest.  The vet is only about 50% hopeful that this will help prolong my pooch's life, but my feeling is very strong that I will be putting the dog down within the next two weeks. She is obviously in pain and is becoming quite demented. It's a heart-breaker, but it looks like her time has now come. This is hard for my daughter, but also a valuable life's lesson.



I am sorry to hear of your poor news. Having a sick pet is never easy to deal with. I'll send healing thoughts your way in these sad times.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 17, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


 We have the same kind of thing with the slopes here.  You never know when they are going to be good to go.


----------



## 007 (Oct 17, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Some out on the board have a bad impression of the Coffee Shop, but look at the actual knowledge sharing that goes on in here.  Lots of good stuff going on that started with civility in mind.
> ...


Clean feet.


----------



## mdk (Oct 17, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



I absolutely love White River National Forest! My grandparents used to take us kids every time we traveled across the country. We always visited during the summer but I bet it is positively marvelous during the winter. I am not much of skier though, I'm like a cow on crutches once I put skis on.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 17, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Oh they're out there.  Probably jealous because they can't come in and trash the place.  There are some who (used to) claim the CS was a right wing pos rep love fest, completely ignoring the fact that about half of the CS visitors were not right wing.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 17, 2014)

mdk said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


I used to ski Breckenridge and Keystone back when I was able to ski, now I just look at a bunny slope and think, if only.......


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 17, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Some out on the board have a bad impression of the Coffee Shop, but look at the actual knowledge sharing that goes on in here.  Lots of good stuff going on that started with civility in mind.
> ...


 
The sock part because we were discussing restless legs and the rest because I like the Coffee Shop.

Looking forward to knowing Sarah, Luddly and bodecea in a different environment too.  Enjoy.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 17, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Double-news day.
> 
> The good news is that dear friends of mine are celebrating their combined 96th birthday (he's now 51, she is now 44), because they were born on the same day. It doesn't happen every day that you have a married couple where the partners were born on the same day.  They are throwing an OKTOBERFEST party that will go until about 1 am. Should be fun!
> 
> The bad news is that my dog can no longer walk. She collapsed and I and my daughter carried her to the vet. He gave the dog a cortisone spray and also detected a pretty massive infection in one ear, so he cleaned out the ear and shot her full of antibiotics. She will also get a small pain pill for the next 8 days. The dog needs to go outside every four hours or so now, so a friend will come by to carry the pooch outside during the Oktoberfest.  The vet is only about 50% hopeful that this will help prolong my pooch's life, but my feeling is very strong that I will be putting the dog down within the next two weeks. She is obviously in pain and is becoming quite demented. It's a heart-breaker, but it looks like her time has now come. This is hard for my daughter, but also a valuable life's lesson.


Watch out for a day or two with the cortisone shot, it can be painful and the dog might bite in her pain.   That happened to our dog when his back legs would no longer work....they gave him a cortisone shot and for the first time he actually bit me when I did the same thing I'd been doing for days, trying to help him get up.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 17, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I know....I miss being young and doing those things.   IF only they'd has snowboards back then.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 17, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


Snowboards were just becoming popular as I reached the end of my skiing days, call me old fashioned but I never wanted to use one.  I loved Keystone, had a 3200 foot vertical drop, a gondola that went all the way to the top and some great moguls on a couple of runs. 
The main reason I stopped skiing wasn't age related, it was living out east with very few good ski areas nearby and just too busy with life, plus I had become seriously involved with reenacting and living history.  Took most of my off time and discretionary spending.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 17, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Ooooo!   What kind of reenacting?  I do Ren Faires.


----------



## mdk (Oct 17, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I stick with tubing and having cocktails by the fire in the lodge nowadays. Give me a book, a stiff belt, and a seat by the fire. I'll let my more daring friends hit the slopes during our yearly trip to the Poconos.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 17, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


 I stopped because a lot of my friends were beginning to take some hard falls and I thought it was age related.  Mid 30s.

I had taken a couple of falls myself and didn't really want to break something.    I found some tamer sports to do.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 17, 2014)

Okay, check this out. It really is very cool. As soon as our lake freezes over, we'll try this.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 17, 2014)

mdk said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


When I was stationed in Texas, I brought a friend from there home to NY for Christmas one year....she had never been north of San Antonio before.   Took her to Bristol Mtn and tried to teach her skiing......that lasted about 1/2 hour when she couldn't get up and little 6 year olds were shoooshing past her.      Spent the rest of the day in the bar.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 17, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Double-news day.
> 
> The good news is that dear friends of mine are celebrating their combined 96th birthday (he's now 51, she is now 44), because they were born on the same day. It doesn't happen every day that you have a married couple where the partners were born on the same day.  They are throwing an OKTOBERFEST party that will go until about 1 am. Should be fun!
> 
> The bad news is that my dog can no longer walk. She collapsed and I and my daughter carried her to the vet. He gave the dog a cortisone spray and also detected a pretty massive infection in one ear, so he cleaned out the ear and shot her full of antibiotics. She will also get a small pain pill for the next 8 days. The dog needs to go outside every four hours or so now, so a friend will come by to carry the pooch outside during the Oktoberfest.  The vet is only about 50% hopeful that this will help prolong my pooch's life, but my feeling is very strong that I will be putting the dog down within the next two weeks. She is obviously in pain and is becoming quite demented. It's a heart-breaker, but it looks like her time has now come. This is hard for my daughter, but also a valuable life's lesson.



Aw Stat.  So sorry.  We have had to have so many of our beloved furry companions put down over the years and each one is just as hard to do as the last.  But there comes a time when they have no quality of life left and it is the thing to do.  And yes, kids take is as hard as we adults do but they also have a tremendous capacity for capacity and understanding.  They understand that people understand their pain and can deal with it but dogs, cats, horses etc. can't.  And they can understand why it is a loving thing to do to end their needless suffering.  But understanding helps us deal with the grief of losing them but doesn't ease it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 17, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


I did Civil War and WWII.  Started out as a Confederate but my very first reenactment I "galvanized" as a Federal, eventually I was commanding a brigade on the field before joining the Stonewall Brigade as a lowly private again the eventually switching over to the 4th US Regulars (Federal).  From there I was talked into doing WWII, 2nd Gebirgsjager (Wehrmacht) which I did for another 10 years before moving out to Colorado.  Now I'm looking to do some Fur Trade era and post Civil War western impressions (living history) if life will stop getting in the way........


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 17, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


You too? I made my own hauberk and coif. I've been seen riding to the Ren Fest on my Harley in maile with a broadsword strapped to my back.

I do get looks from people, at least until I'm close to the festival

I'll be wearing it (for a while, it does weigh 30 pounds) for Halloween this year so I'll have pictures.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 17, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I actually considered doing Saracen at medieval fairs.


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 17, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Cross-country skiing is fun and a great aerobic workout. One of the things I love most about it, is the quiet in the forest, if you find an area that is not a popular spot, otherwise there are too many skiers to feel that solidarity, I so crave.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 17, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


 We've gone cross country in Canada many times.  I like the quiet too.  It's quite a workout too!


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 17, 2014)

What's funny is when I was doing Confederate there were a few times making runs to 7-11 for ice, beer, etc I was asked if I was Amish....... 
One of the most hilarious events was at Monmouth, NJ.  Walking through the camp as people were setting up when this one guy looked up and in a classic Brooklyn accent said; "Hey, Youz guys rebs?  Weez rebs too....."  On the last day the band was playing Dixie and around the corner comes this woman, again in a classic NY accent; "Woah Dixie, my favorite swong!"


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 17, 2014)

bodecea said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




I'll meet you in the bar with a hot buttered rum waiting ....


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 17, 2014)

So I'm reading over the posts for the last 12 hours or so and am reminded again what interesting people come to the Coffee Shop.

So many of us live in interesting places not just because of the area or whatever but because of the life we are able to lead where we are.  And looking at Ringel's photos of the Colorado mountains and GW's photos from his place in Alaska makes me sad that both are considering giving up those great views in favor of new adventures, but the new adventures are exciting too.

Where else in the world would you have conversations like we've had over the last day everything from Sherry being made Coffee Czar at her workplace......a good Coffee station has more than just coffee I think but I'm guessing anything Sherry takes on will be done very well. . . .

And I am guessing every one of us has had to give up a beloved furry companion at some point and can relate to what Stat is facing. . . .

And socks or Ivory soap for restless leg syndrome?  I related that to Hombre who suffers from that particular condition and he is very skeptical I'll have to say.  But hey, if it works.  You can read any medical article on any medical website and they will tell you there is no evidence of any medicinal benefit to wearing a copper bracelet, but it works for me.  I get severe arthritic hand cramps if I don't wear my copper bracelet and they are much less frequent and much less severe when I do plus I am convinced it helps relieve other arthritis related aches and pains too.  I figure if it works, then it works!

I can relate to those of you dreading the oncoming winter.  I am looking forward to it as I tolerate our comparatively mild winters much better than summer heat.  Of course it helps that we are now retired and don't have to get out and commute or work in inclimate weather.

So daughter decided to stay an extra day and we're enjoying that a lot.....she will depart in the morning.  Hombre just about has our breakfast ready--I'm so lucky to have a guy who likes to cook breakfast.  

.

.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 17, 2014)

Well hello, Coffee Shoppers!  It's the old wistful Nosmo King back to tell another story.  Grab a seat.  We'll have s'mores later!

The autumn leaves are at their peak this week.  So long as we can hold off the rain, they should cling to the branches a little bit longer.  Apple cider is spectacular right now!  The cool, wet summer has produced a bumper crop of apples and the cider presses are turning full tilt.

The family is just fine.  Mom is doing well in spite of a bout of higher than usual blood pressure.  Daisy the Mutt won first prize at a little local dog show.  Her 'stick 'em up! BANG!' trick sealed the deal.

As we approach Halloween my informal and unscientific poll of children's candy preference reveals that boys want Sweet Tarts, Gummi Bears and chewing gum in their Trick-or-Treat pokes while girls want lollipops, but especially chocolate.  It must be an X chromosome thing.

Back in 1997, one of my oldest and dearest friends lost his Mother to cancer.  She died peacefully on October 27.  She was buried on Halloween day. 

Now, that particular year winter came early.  On October 30, we got four inches of heavy, wet snow.  Trick-or-Treat featured kids dressed up in costumes masks and face paint all obscured by winter parkas and mittens.

But the funeral that day was the point of the story.

I was tapped to be a pall bearer.  If you have ever been a pall bearer, you know what I am talking about, but if you haven't, here's the low down on that task.  It is an honor to be asked.  It means the family of the departed trusts you enough to perform a sacred rite for their lost relative.  But know this: caskets are heavy.  I've seen scenes of pall bearers resting a coffin (the six sided box, not the refrigerator sized chest used most commonly around here) on their shoulders and solemnly marching toward the hearse or grave.  That kind of carrying cannot be done with a traditional casket. 

Rather, the handles on the sides of the casket are gripped firmly while the opposite hand is usually thrust out to achieve some kind of balance.  Take a good look at the faces of the pall bearers and you will notice each of them wincing as they shuffle along.  After a few steps, every pall bearer instantly realizes that the weight, coupled with the gravity of the situation (no pun intended) means that every last ounce of dignity must be brought to bear (pun intended) so that the occasion does not lose its air of solemnity.

So, here I am, last on the right, hoisting my friend's mother's casket from the hearse.  Her grave was prepared, the Episcopal priest and immediate family were gathered under a dark green canopy.  Mourners were arranged in a semi circle.  All eyes were on the casket.

Remember how I told you that four inches of heavy wet snow was on the ground?  The cemetery workers did not shovel a path from the drive to the grave.  Oh.  That grave was two third the way up a steep slope.  And, to make the matter even more challenging, the autumn leaves had been knocked off the trees by the snow storm and were buried beneath the icy wet snow.  And I was wearing dress shoes with smooth leather soles.

Should I finish the story now and let your imaginations fill in the details?  Could your imaginations come up with a scenario more embarrassing that the truth?  Let me dispel one image that, by now, has surly come to your minds.  No, the casket did not pop open.  Yes, eventually the six of us managed to get a grip, buck up and successfully deliver her to her final rest.  But yes, I was not the only one of the six to slip and fall, but I was the one to have the casket pin my ankle to the ground as it fell from our grasps.

It truly is a thankless job being a pall bearer.  And one that does not include Worker's Compensation coverage for accidents. 

Happy Halloween, everybody!


----------



## mdk (Oct 17, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Hot buttered rum...


----------



## Mertex (Oct 17, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Not a fan of okra 'cept in gumbo.
> 
> Tell you what... If you have a couple hours to spare while you're in Fairhope, take a ride to Foley and stop by Doc Holliday's. I'd love to have you try Max's bushwhackers or even his bloody Marry. They come with pickled okra, even.




You live in Alabama and you don't like fried Okra?  How have you managed to get by?


----------



## Mertex (Oct 17, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



I've driven through  the rural areas of New Jersey and New York.....such beautiful sights.  I would love to have a house out in that area, but, I don't know that I can stand that much cold weather............


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 17, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Not a fan of okra 'cept in gumbo.
> ...


I'm viewed with suspicion and will likely never be asked to join the Klan, but I'll live with it. (and without okra)


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 17, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



We have central heating up here!  Just ask Spoonman. He does his the hard way by chopping up wood.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 17, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Well hello, Coffee Shoppers!  It's the old wistful Nosmo King back to tell another story.  Grab a seat.  We'll have s'mores later!
> 
> The autumn leaves are at their peak this week.  So long as we can hold off the rain, they should cling to the branches a little bit longer.  Apple cider is spectacular right now!  The cool, wet summer has produced a bumper crop of apples and the cider presses are turning full tilt.
> 
> ...



I can just see it Nosmo.  Hope nobody got hurt.  And I wondered how many were valiantly stifling their smiles and giggles watching it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 17, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Well I wouldn't want you to join the Klan, but I honestly don't know how anybody can call himself an honest to goodness southerner and not love fried okra.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 17, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


I'm really not interested in hanging out with a few 90 year olds who only meet at funerals. The Klan is all but dead here. Yes the "N" word is used here, but no more often than up north.

Okra doesn't taste all that bad to me. It's the way it feels in my mouth; like something I should be spitting out.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 17, 2014)

My steps kids grandma is being buried Saturday.  It is on the ex husband's side of the family.  This woman was pretty neat.  My wife was just dating me when she needed a place to live.  This lady let her move in with her for about 9 months.  She was gone to Florida for about 5-6 months of that time, but still.  I was over there often and got to know her.  98 with memory issues, so it was time.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 17, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...


  Yeah, which means we can't ride our Harley for at least 9 months.....argh..............


----------



## Mertex (Oct 17, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



But, it doesn't feel slimy when it's fried......at least I have never noticed.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 17, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


In the SW, people ride their motorcycles year round.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 17, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


They have a Rendezvous up at Jackson Hole every year.  I have friends who have a summer home near there.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 17, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Double-news day.
> 
> The good news is that dear friends of mine are celebrating their combined 96th birthday (he's now 51, she is now 44), because they were born on the same day. It doesn't happen every day that you have a married couple where the partners were born on the same day.  They are throwing an OKTOBERFEST party that will go until about 1 am. Should be fun!
> 
> The bad news is that my dog can no longer walk. She collapsed and I and my daughter carried her to the vet. He gave the dog a cortisone spray and also detected a pretty massive infection in one ear, so he cleaned out the ear and shot her full of antibiotics. She will also get a small pain pill for the next 8 days. The dog needs to go outside every four hours or so now, so a friend will come by to carry the pooch outside during the Oktoberfest.  The vet is only about 50% hopeful that this will help prolong my pooch's life, but my feeling is very strong that I will be putting the dog down within the next two weeks. She is obviously in pain and is becoming quite demented. It's a heart-breaker, but it looks like her time has now come. This is hard for my daughter, but also a valuable life's lesson.


That's rough, Stats.  It never gets any easier, either.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 17, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Double-news day.
> 
> The good news is that dear friends of mine are celebrating their combined 96th birthday (he's now 51, she is now 44), because they were born on the same day. It doesn't happen every day that you have a married couple where the partners were born on the same day.  They are throwing an OKTOBERFEST party that will go until about 1 am. Should be fun!
> 
> The bad news is that my dog can no longer walk. She collapsed and I and my daughter carried her to the vet. He gave the dog a cortisone spray and also detected a pretty massive infection in one ear, so he cleaned out the ear and shot her full of antibiotics. She will also get a small pain pill for the next 8 days. The dog needs to go outside every four hours or so now, so a friend will come by to carry the pooch outside during the Oktoberfest.  The vet is only about 50% hopeful that this will help prolong my pooch's life, but my feeling is very strong that I will be putting the dog down within the next two weeks. She is obviously in pain and is becoming quite demented. It's a heart-breaker, but it looks like her time has now come. This is hard for my daughter, but also a valuable life's lesson.




Aww, so sorry to hear that Stat.  It hurts to see our pets hurting.  Hope this time passes quickly and all will be well again.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 17, 2014)

That wasn't bad.  Just had an "Italian" pot pie (torta), ricotta, parmesan and mozzarella cheese, marinara sauce and Italian sausage in a pie crust.  Been looking at it every time I went shopping finally bought it a couple of days back.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 17, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


I can ride all year. Sorry about that.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 17, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


It does to me. I won't eat raw oysters either.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 17, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


There's an annual "vouz" south of Raton, NM, a couple of others in different areas of Colorado and then there's Bent's Fort in La Junta.  There's a big one in southern Wyoming every year also.  What's funny is our traditional view of the mountain man is an independent bearded loner, constantly fighting off Indians......  Mostly a myth.  
First thing is facial hair during that era was not in fashion and the Indians didn't trust men with facial hair, mountain men lived with and traded with many of the Indian tribes, lots of mountain men had wives in different allied tribes to ensure their access to tribal hunting grounds.  
As for being rugged individualists, they were tough but the trapping parties (as employees) would go out in brigades of up to a hundred men, then split up into groups of 3 or 4 once the base camp was reached.  Initially the primary home bases were Taos and Santa Fe, Mexico (yup, it was still Mexican territory after the Spanish were kicked out) and many of the men became Mexican citizens to make access to trapping areas easier.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 17, 2014)

Morning, Everybody!
It's still above freezing, how odd.  It will get colder now, though, because the cloud cover has cleared and we have a dazzling blue sky dotted with fluffy little clouds.  Cloud cover holds in the heat from the Earth.
Sorry about Stats dog, hopefully he'll be able to help his daughter understand what is happening. 
If I were to choose some other place to live, Albuquerque is right up near the top of a short list.  One of the last places I would choose to go to would be exactly where I'll be moving to for the next few years.  Born and raised in NC, I left and never looked back.  It's too much like living in a bug-infested sauna.  Alas, if that is where my gals will be, that's where I will be, too, at least until the granddaughters have gotten through high school, I think.  My daughter is looking forward to having me around and my SIL claims I am the only person he knows who understands him.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 17, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...


I can too...... if I'm in the passenger seat........ and the heater and/or AC are working.......


----------



## Mertex (Oct 17, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



So can we.....but not if we lived in NY, NJ.


----------



## 007 (Oct 17, 2014)

Come to find out my physical therapist's husband is a chef, so naturally we talked some about cooking. I mentioned that one of my specialties was omelets, and she said, "make an egg pie." I'd never heard of this before so she explained that what you do is scrambled up eggs with all the things you'd put in an omelet, minus the cheese, and then take a pie crust and put it all on that and add the cheese, fold it over and crimp the edges shut and bake it until it's golden brown. So ya, she's got me thinking I'm going to have to make this, and soon. Sounds really good.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 17, 2014)

007 said:


> Come to find out my physical therapist's husband is a chef, so naturally we talked some about cooking. I mentioned that one of my specialties was omelets, and she said, "make an egg pie." I'd never heard of this before so she explained that what you do is scrambled up eggs with all the things you'd put in an omelet, minus the cheese, and then take a pie crust and put it all on that and add the cheese, fold it over and crimp the edges shut and bake it until it's golden brown. So ya, she's got me thinking I'm going to have to make this, and soon. Sounds really good.


Aren't we talking about quiche?


----------



## 007 (Oct 17, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Come to find out my physical therapist's husband is a chef, so naturally we talked some about cooking. I mentioned that one of my specialties was omelets, and she said, "make an egg pie." I'd never heard of this before so she explained that what you do is scrambled up eggs with all the things you'd put in an omelet, minus the cheese, and then take a pie crust and put it all on that and add the cheese, fold it over and crimp the edges shut and bake it until it's golden brown. So ya, she's got me thinking I'm going to have to make this, and soon. Sounds really good.
> ...


Probably... that's what she called it too.

I won't be putting any custard in it though.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 17, 2014)

007 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Back in the 1990s, there was a book titled "Real Men Don't Eat Quiche".

But if you called it 'egg pie', all sins are forgiven.


----------



## 007 (Oct 17, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


I've heard of that.

I have a different idea though... they make these things here in WI called a Pasty. They're kinda dry in my opinion, but I have some beef stew I made the other day. So I think I'm going to make my own version of a Pasty and scoop out the meat and things from the stew into a pie crust, fold it over and bake it, then make a gravy out of the broth left in the stew and pour that over it when it's done.

I'll report back...


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 17, 2014)

007 said:


> Come to find out my physical therapist's husband is a chef, so naturally we talked some about cooking. I mentioned that one of my specialties was omelets, and she said, "make an egg pie." I'd never heard of this before so she explained that what you do is scrambled up eggs with all the things you'd put in an omelet, minus the cheese, and then take a pie crust and put it all on that and add the cheese, fold it over and crimp the edges shut and bake it until it's golden brown. So ya, she's got me thinking I'm going to have to make this, and soon. Sounds really good.


Add about a pound of crab to it, and I'm on the next flight...er....hopping into my Honda...


----------



## Mertex (Oct 17, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




I've never had raw oysters either, but I like them fried, and broiled..........yummmy!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 17, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> No Kalifornia for you Ringel?


I didn't know there was a new spelling for California.  Hmmm,  interesting. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 17, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > No Kalifornia for you Ringel?
> ...


There are all kinds of interesting spellings for different states........


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 17, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...





Aha.....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 17, 2014)

Good evening.  I want some chocolate but am too lazy to get in my jeans and walk a half block.

I was going to ask my wife, in a pitiful way, but then she asked me in a  pitiful way.

We are now trying to out pity the other pardner.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 17, 2014)

A month ago I replaced my old hard drive with a much larger (1 TB) one.  Did a fresh install using the Windows 7 disc I had used on the old one......  Today I get a message on the desktop saying it needed to be activated, okay, I activate it.......  Suddenly I have a black screen (with my icons and taskbar showing) with a message that says:
Windows 7 Build 1706, This is not a genuine copy of Windows..........  
Call tech support, give them the product key, sorry, that key is not valid, you can't use it....... 
They wouldn't listen, basically claiming it's a pirated copy......  
Finally I told em Microsoft just lost a customer. 
I did fix it so the black screen and message went away, uninstalled the activation update and made sure it will never come up again when it want's to update.........
This is the last Windows product I will ever purchase from Microsoft.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 17, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Not a fan of okra 'cept in gumbo.
> 
> Tell you what... If you have a couple hours to spare while you're in Fairhope, take a ride to Foley and stop by Doc Holliday's. I'd love to have you try Max's bushwhackers or even his bloody Marry. They come with pickled okra, even.



Ernie, have you been to Lambert's Cafe?? I am not a big veggie fan, and never would have imagined eating okra. However, back in the day when I lived in SW MO for 13 years, I tried the fried okra at Lambert's in Ozark and thought it was quite tasty, especially when with a dab of the Country Crock spread packets at the tables. I really miss their hot throwed rolls.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 18, 2014)

Spent the last wonderful day with our daughter who will depart for California early a.m.  Will catch up with the CS doings after she departs tomorrow.

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Pogo's aunt,
Derideo_te for comfort and healing,
Sarah G for comfort and healing,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
Mrs. Hossfly (Liz) and Hossfly,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 18, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


I rode all year in Connecticut. The first path dug through the snow was from the bike to the street.
Probably 6 or 7 years of my life, I didn't even own a cage.


----------



## Truman123 (Oct 18, 2014)

I'm like Jack Reacher. I love coffee.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 18, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Not a fan of okra 'cept in gumbo.
> ...


There's a Lambert's here in Foley and I've eaten there several times. I'm not a big fan, but visitors get a roll "throwed" at them. If you do make it back this way, you have to try Fish River Grill. Some damned good eatin' there foe shore.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 18, 2014)

Maybe not to you, and people have told me the same thing. I guess I haven't had it done right. I have no interest in trying again.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 18, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Try Oysters Rockefeller some time. They're to die for.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 18, 2014)

Good morning, everyone.

My dog, Klia, -whom I wrote about yesterday - has taken a turn for the worse. The vet told me as he was injected the pooch yesterday with cortisone that there would probably be side-effects, not the least of which is the pancreas - and the dog already has had and barely survived pancreatitis. She refuses to eat, refuses to drink. I had to place her pill in a little bit of liverwurst and place it in her mouth, hold her mouth shut and wait until she swallowed in order to get antibiotic in her. This happened once before, in February of 2012, but she could still mostly go on foot. This time, she really is "bedridden"

She can't even get up on her own anymore and is too weak to yelp over the pain. Since vets don't work on the weekend in Germany, the only real option for me is to make life as comfortable for her as possible and if she hasn't already died by Monday (which I consider to be a real possibility), then I will take her to the vet and have him put her down.

My daughter and I, we got back from the Oktoberfest at about 1 am this morning and my friend(s) who watched Klia for us really went above and beyond the call of duty. She peed all over my buddy as he was carrying her down the steps, so his wife drove home and brought him another set of clothes to wear. That is true friendship.

Because of the Oktoberfest from yesterday, I really thought my daughter would sleep-in forever this morning, so I snuck out the door at 9 am with the pooch in my arms and when I got back, I was with the pooch on the floor, giving her her meds, cleaning out her ears, giving her water by the dropper-full and gently talking to her.  I was actually quite unaware of the tears coming down my cheek, but then I a felt a small hand touch my shoulder and my daughter hugged me from behind and we both cried together. My daughter asked if I was planning to have Klia put down and I simply told her the truth: that is is likely unavoidable, that death is also part of the life-cycle, and that she should use this weekend to say her goodbyes. And then my little daughter sat down next to me, petted the dog and helped to clean out her ear and give her some water with the dropper.

I just went with the pooch for a second time today and got her to lick exactly one spoonful of water before turning her head away.

So, with the dog bundled up, my daughter and I are going swimming for a while. There is nothing we can do and the pooch will sleep for four or five hours, anyway. Just 10 steps once I get her on her feet just totally wears her out.

I feel pretty ripped-up inside. Having to say goodbye to a true companion like my dog is very, very difficult.


-Stat


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 18, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, everyone.
> 
> My dog, Klia, -whom I wrote about yesterday - has taken a turn for the worse. The vet told me as he was injected the pooch yesterday with cortisone that there would probably be side-effects, not the least of which is the pancreas - and the dog already has had and barely survived pancreatitis. She refuses to eat, refuses to drink. I had to place her pill in a little bit of liverwurst and place it in her mouth, hold her mouth shut and wait until she swallowed in order to get antibiotic in her. This happened once before, in February of 2012, but she could still mostly go on foot. This time, she really is "bedridden"
> 
> ...








Peace be with you, your daughter and your beloved Klia, Stat.

Take care
Deri


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 18, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, everyone.
> 
> My dog, Klia, -whom I wrote about yesterday - has taken a turn for the worse. The vet told me as he was injected the pooch yesterday with cortisone that there would probably be side-effects, not the least of which is the pancreas - and the dog already has had and barely survived pancreatitis. She refuses to eat, refuses to drink. I had to place her pill in a little bit of liverwurst and place it in her mouth, hold her mouth shut and wait until she swallowed in order to get antibiotic in her. This happened once before, in February of 2012, but she could still mostly go on foot. This time, she really is "bedridden"
> 
> ...



Oh Stat, the tears came reading this.   I can imagine what the two of you are feeling.  It has been some years since we had our last beloved companion put down and there are few things in life tougher to do. Sending all possible comforting thoughts across the distance.


----------



## mdk (Oct 18, 2014)

Good morning all! Happy Saturday!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 18, 2014)

Morning mdk and everybody.  I am up hours before my usual rising time.  We'll have a quick breakfast this morning and then will have to watch daughter and her doggy companion drive away yet again.  It's harder this time because even though she is going to a familiar place for her, it seems so far away.  And no matter how old you or they get, you never stop worrying about your kids.


----------



## Judicial review (Oct 18, 2014)

I'm hung over and am in dire need of some sort of drink mix with asprine and a wonderful cup of coffee.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 18, 2014)

A warm Coffee Shop welcome to Truman123 and natrualgas who are both new to USMB and are joining us for the first time in the Coffee Shop.  Welcome and we're happy to have you, hung over or not.  You'll find the Coffee Shop a welcome respite from the too often contentiousness of some of the other forums.

Your first timers complimentary beverages:


----------



## Truman123 (Oct 18, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> A warm Coffee Shop welcome to Truman123 and natrualgas who are both new to USMB and are joining us for the first time in the Coffee Shop.  Welcome and we're happy to have you, hung over or not.  You'll find the Coffee Shop a welcome respite from the too often contentiousness of some of the other forums.
> 
> Your first timers complimentary beverages:


Much appreciated!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 18, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> A month ago I replaced my old hard drive with a much larger (1 TB) one.  Did a fresh install using the Windows 7 disc I had used on the old one......  Today I get a message on the desktop saying it needed to be activated, okay, I activate it.......  Suddenly I have a black screen (with my icons and taskbar showing) with a message that says:
> Windows 7 Build 1706, This is not a genuine copy of Windows..........
> Call tech support, give them the product key, sorry, that key is not valid, you can't use it.......
> They wouldn't listen, basically claiming it's a pirated copy......
> ...



I read somewhere that once you install Windows, its signature becomes embedded in the hard drive of that computer or something and the product code will be assigned to that computer and only that computer.  You can uninstall and reinstall it on the same hard drive, but not a different one.  I think it is to prevent people from using the same software on more than one computer.


----------



## SixFoot (Oct 18, 2014)

mmmmm coffee....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 18, 2014)

Losing a life pet is a heart render.  All my best to you, Stat.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 18, 2014)

Tresha91203 said:


> My twin lives in Fairhope by Daphne, AL. You sound like you're neighbors. We venture that way often. Lovely area.



And Tresha91203, I guess I had seen you on other threads and thought you were already a Coffee Shopper when you posted yesterday, but when I was signing in Truman123 and natrualgas, I saw that you weren't on the list.  So I was remiss in not greeting you and now say welcome, welcome.  We're happy you found us.  And your first timers complimentary beverage:


----------



## bodecea (Oct 18, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, everyone.
> 
> My dog, Klia, -whom I wrote about yesterday - has taken a turn for the worse. The vet told me as he was injected the pooch yesterday with cortisone that there would probably be side-effects, not the least of which is the pancreas - and the dog already has had and barely survived pancreatitis. She refuses to eat, refuses to drink. I had to place her pill in a little bit of liverwurst and place it in her mouth, hold her mouth shut and wait until she swallowed in order to get antibiotic in her. This happened once before, in February of 2012, but she could still mostly go on foot. This time, she really is "bedridden"
> 
> ...


so sorry to hear about this, Stat.   Godspeed.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 18, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > A month ago I replaced my old hard drive with a much larger (1 TB) one.  Did a fresh install using the Windows 7 disc I had used on the old one......  Today I get a message on the desktop saying it needed to be activated, okay, I activate it.......  Suddenly I have a black screen (with my icons and taskbar showing) with a message that says:
> ...


They claim that's what it's for but in truth it's just a way for M$ to sell more operating systems and generate as much revenue as possible.  It's doesn't matter, I'm finished with M$, the more they screw over customers the more people will move to other operating systems.


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 18, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Losing a life pet is a heart render.  All my best to you, Stat.


Yes, isn't it.  More often than not, it is a best friend we are losing. Hurts for a long time until the great memories start outnumbering those associated with the loss  and we are able to get back to reality. 

My heartfelt sympathies to Stat.


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 18, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, everyone.
> ...


That quote is so true, Te, for when we give advice, what we are really doing is telling people what to do. I don't give unsolicited advice.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 18, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Losing a life pet is a heart render.  All my best to you, Stat.
> ...



I still miss my american eskimo after all these years.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 18, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I stopped using their crap almost 20 years ago. I've been very happy with Linux.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 18, 2014)

Laughed my A off US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

Leave it to the Russians.  Thought everyone might appreciate this........


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 18, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, everyone.
> 
> My dog, Klia, -whom I wrote about yesterday - has taken a turn for the worse. The vet told me as he was injected the pooch yesterday with cortisone that there would probably be side-effects, not the least of which is the pancreas - and the dog already has had and barely survived pancreatitis. She refuses to eat, refuses to drink. I had to place her pill in a little bit of liverwurst and place it in her mouth, hold her mouth shut and wait until she swallowed in order to get antibiotic in her. This happened once before, in February of 2012, but she could still mostly go on foot. This time, she really is "bedridden"
> 
> ...



I'm so sorry to hear that, Stat. 

What does your vet say? 

Let us know what happens and what you decide. It does sound like she is saying goodbye but, I know it never gets easier, even when you know its the right thing to do.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 18, 2014)

Checked my trail cam a few minutes ago and found this fellow lurking around.  He doesn't know that it isn't that much longer until shotgun deer season.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 18, 2014)

Truman123 said:


> I'm like Jack Reacher. I love coffee.




Hi Truman, nice of you to join us in the Coffee Shop.  I suppose Miss Foxy is fixin ya a cup of her famous mocha.....or maybe she already gave it to you and I missed it?  I love coffee, too.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 18, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




Oh, I've had them and they are yummmy.............


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 18, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Checked my trail cam a few minutes ago and found this fellow lurking around.  He doesn't know that it isn't that much longer until shotgun deer season.



I honestly respect you deer hunters, especially those who hunt to stock their freezers.  But I have to say, ever since I saw this movie, every time ya'll talk about deer hunting, I see this scene in my head:


----------



## Mertex (Oct 18, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, everyone.
> 
> My dog, Klia, -whom I wrote about yesterday - has taken a turn for the worse. The vet told me as he was injected the pooch yesterday with cortisone that there would probably be side-effects, not the least of which is the pancreas - and the dog already has had and barely survived pancreatitis. She refuses to eat, refuses to drink. I had to place her pill in a little bit of liverwurst and place it in her mouth, hold her mouth shut and wait until she swallowed in order to get antibiotic in her. This happened once before, in February of 2012, but she could still mostly go on foot. This time, she really is "bedridden"
> 
> ...



Putting her down is the best thing you can do.  Klia is not enjoying life much, and she doesn't need to undergo all that pain.  So sorry you have to wait until Monday....I hope Klia isn't in unbearable pain.  I feel for you, Stat, it's hard to say goodbye to our pets.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 18, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Checked my trail cam a few minutes ago and found this fellow lurking around.  He doesn't know that it isn't that much longer until shotgun deer season.
> ...



My husband came home from deer hunting one day, so proud with this big doe strapped to the back of the truck....he didn't feel so good when our daughter, only about 3, said, "it's Bambi"......


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 18, 2014)

Nice day.  Walked and went shopping.  Been goofing off at  home.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 18, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



I have not hunted big mammals since I left the Army.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 18, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, everyone.
> ...




It's been a long day, spent all of it with daughter and dog. Princess Statalina is really understanding that this is coming to an end and although she is sad, she knows it is for the best. I am totally torn up inside, but know also that it is for the best.

When we got home from swimming, the first thing I did was to grab the dog to take her outside. She really did try to stand up and almost made it, and when we got outside, instead of taking 10 steps, she took maybe 15 and then fell over.  I got her back up on her feet and she peed and wanted to go back indoors immediately. She is even too tired to squeal that she is in pain.  To answer Nosmo King or perhaps Luddly Neddite  (I am just too tired to remember who wrote what, sorry guys), the vet told me that that all courses of action had run out and that an extreme cortisone shot could maybe or maybe not get the pooch back on her feet. He told me there would be side-effects, like extreme hunger and thirst and therefore the need to go pee more, unless of course the cortisone were to also adversely affect the pancreas (and hers is already shot from a sickness in 2012), so I am sure the cortisone may kill the dog even sooner, because she refuses to eat even one bit and getting more than one lick of water into her is impossible. She has no appetite at all. A dog can live for a number of days without food, but for 2-3 days maximum without water.

It's possible that the vet, on Monday, could give her a fluids IV. He did this in 2012 and again in 2013 and the dog walked around as if it had two extra pouches on the sides of her shoulders for a day or so - but that is nothing more than a stop-gap measure. It looks like an ear infection has ruined her balance and the pain overall is just too much for her, even with the pain meds which started today.

Hell, she is 16.5 years old, which equals about 115 human years, if I recall.

So, I am on deathwatch tonight and tomorrow. Gracie gave some really good advice to me a long time ago and told me to talk with the dog and let her know that it is ok for her to go over to the other side. Well, the dog is so out of it, I am not even sure she registers that I am her master most of the time. She is totally confused and obviously miserable. But when I talked with her just about 15 minutes ago, I got one lick on the hand and am taking that to mean that poochie understands me.

My daughter, of her own volition, groomed the dog this evening and sat with her. The kid even gave up her Scooby Doo cartoons to do this. She wanted the dog in her bed for the night, but I said no.

I want to thank so many people her for the kind thoughts and well-written responses to my situation. That is truly kind of all of you. Wow.


----------



## 007 (Oct 18, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Checked my trail cam a few minutes ago and found this fellow lurking around.  He doesn't know that it isn't that much longer until shotgun deer season.


My GAWD, pard... you and those MONSTER BUCKS down there. I mean that right there is good enough to enter into Boone and Crockett. That is a nice freakin' deer!


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 18, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


It's tough coming to grips over putting down a beloved pet.  I have done it twice and now I have Daisy the Mutt who is still in her prime at five years old.

One important thing to realize is, dogs live in the present.  If you could ask a dog 'what time is it?' The dog would answer, 'NOW!'.

Their immediate comfort is the benchmark.  But if that comfort cannot be sustained, their ultimate comfort is the goal.

Good luck to you and your daughter.  Be compassionate in the extreme and ease the poor dog's misery.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 18, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


It's time, Stat. On Monday...take Klia to the vet and tell her why you are. Then send her on her way. Be with her. Hold her. Talk to her as it is happening, and do it. I will send a prayer that Gracie meet her at Rainbow Bridge so when she crosses over she will be met by all your previous pets, and mine too. At this point, you have to be Klia's best friend...and send her on her way. If you can do it on Sunday and the Vet is available...do it asap. Klia wants to go and she needs help getting there. So help her cross over.
I'm so sorry.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 18, 2014)

Statistikhengst

*The Last Battle*
If it should be that I grow frail and weak
And pain should keep me from my sleep,
Then will you do what must be done,
For this — the last battle — can't be won.
You will be sad I understand,
But don't let grief then stay your hand,
For on this day, more than the rest,
Your love and friendship must stand the test.

We have had so many happy years,
You wouldn't want me to suffer so.
When the time comes, please, let me go.
Take me to where to my needs they'll tend,
Only, stay with me till the end
And hold me firm and speak to me
Until my eyes no longer see.

I know in time you will agree
It is a kindness you do to me.
Although my tail its last has waved,
From pain and suffering I have been saved.
Don't grieve that it must be you
Who has to decide this thing to do;
We've been so close — we two — these years,
Don't let your heart hold any tears.

— Unknown



To quote Dr. Seuss, “Don’t cry because it’s over. Smile because it happened.”


----------



## Tresha91203 (Oct 18, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> > My twin lives in Fairhope by Daphne, AL. You sound like you're neighbors. We venture that way often. Lovely area.
> ...


No worries, Foxy. I'm sure I've had my welcome cup here already. My work is so hectic I can only post in spurts. I was on a frenzy a week last month while on vacation from work, but now back to few and far between. It may be a month before I speak again. 

Thanks for the cuppa! ♥


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 18, 2014)

Okay, finally found a laptop the wife likes (without the number pad on the keyboard) but it's only a 15" screen, the largest we could find in that configuration with a touch screen.  Of course the thing comes with the hated Windows 8.1 but she doesn't mind though I do, I'm the one who had to configure it and has to explain how it works.  
Did find a way to bypass the dang Start screen (tiles) and boot directly to the desktop as well as loading Classic Shell for her.
Oh and she bought it with her money, not mine........


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 18, 2014)

You have been given the gift of time to adjust Stat. I always gave my cats a last day filled with food they liked and time with me before the vet visit.  Also dug the grave in advance, that is tough to do after.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 18, 2014)

All mine are cremated. Costs more, but I don't want them in the ground. I finally laid the last ones under the tree in the backyard but Gracie is still in her heart shaped box next to my monitor. She stays there until Karma goes, then Moki, then either me or hubby. Last one standing takes us all together and dumps us in the ocean. Together.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 18, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, finally found a laptop the wife likes (without the number pad on the keyboard) but it's only a 15" screen, the largest we could find in that configuration with a touch screen.  Of course the thing comes with the hated Windows 8.1 but she doesn't mind though I do, I'm the one who had to configure it and has to explain how it works.
> Did find a way to bypass the dang Start screen (tiles) and boot directly to the desktop as well as loading Classic Shell for her.
> Oh and she bought it with her money, not mine........



Yanno, nobody squealed and bawled and complained and bitched about Windows 8 more than I did.  But now after living with it for awhile, if I was in the market for a new computer and was given the choice between Windows 7 and Windows 8, I would take Windows 8.  It just has a lot of very nice feature that I like and I've learned how to do everything I need to do.  Now feel mildly irritated that Windows 7 can't do what Windows 8 does.  I do boot directly to my desktop though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 19, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Pogo's aunt,
Derideo_te for comfort and healing,
Sarah G for comfort and healing,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
Mrs. Hossfly (Liz) and Hossfly,
Stat and his daughter as they say the long goodbye to their beloved Klia,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 19, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.
> 
> And we're still keeping vigil for
> 
> ...


Foxfyre you can remove Mrs.Hossfly and me from the list. She has made a complete recovery  from her ordeal. One that has amazed the doctors and medical staff who tended to her. I lost about 15 pounds the past month from worry and eating hospital food. I also suffered the loss of $75 for running a red light in Denton, TX near the hospital. I'll give a detailed report on events in the next few days and it could be an important step in helping kidney patients, especially diabetes sufferers. I would also like to thank everyone here who offered prayer and support for the missus. It was very helpful and much appreciated.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Oct 19, 2014)

Glad to hear of her recovery, Hoss. Sorry about the ticket, though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 19, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.
> ...



Great to hear Hossfly.  I'm always really happy to take somebody off the list who no longer needs to be there.  Sending you and Mrs. H a Mama Fox ((hug)) and I'm off to bed.  See all ya'll in the morning.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 19, 2014)

If I buy a laptop, I am going to have Staples install Windows 7. I HATE learning new gadgetry.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 19, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> You have been given the gift of time to adjust Stat. I always gave my cats a last day filled with food they liked and time with me before the vet visit.  Also dug the grave in advance, that is tough to do after.




Klia will be cremated. I just called the vet and left a message on the machine that I will be bringing the dog there tomorrow at 10 am to have her put down. This is of course assuming that the dog lives through the night.


----------



## 007 (Oct 19, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > You have been given the gift of time to adjust Stat. I always gave my cats a last day filled with food they liked and time with me before the vet visit.  Also dug the grave in advance, that is tough to do after.
> ...


My heart goes out to you, bro. It wasn't that long ago I had to have the vet come over and put my little buddy of almost 20 years to sleep. I was numb for three days afterwards. I had him cremated as well. But many here know first hand what you're going through, and I'm sure everyone feels your pain.

Hang in there, man.


----------



## Truman123 (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 19, 2014)

007 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...




Thanks, 007. There is nothing I can do till tomorrow and with every passing hour, the pooch becomes more and more like a vegetable. She can't stand on her own and then when I stand her up, she leans way to the left and usually falls down. And when she does stay upright, she can take all of 4 steps and then stops. And remains standing for about 5 minutes and then kind of falls down. However, her last energy reserves are used to keep me from feeding her anything at all. She wouldn't even accept cooked carrots, which my dog loves.I gave her 10 large spoons of water in the last hour, but I bet that 1, maybe 2, if at all, actually made it into her stomach.

She's ready to go. My little daughter is playing with the dog right now, which giving me 10 minutes to type.

Ahhh, I see that the dog just fell asleep. So, the little one and I are off for a long bike ride and then to make waffles at her best little friend's house (Sunday homemade waffles are a North-Rhein-Westfälisch tradition here where I live).  When we get back in 2-3 hours, I will take the dog downstairs again, where she again will go all of 4 or 5 steps, peed 3 drops of pee and then just stand there, all miserable. At least the dog didn't puke at noontime today, most likely because there is nothing left in her stomach to puke-up.

What a sad quandary. But my daughter is tough and it's good for her to learn that life is a cycle. I am proud of my little one for pitching in to help. Tonight, I will take one final picture of her with the dog.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 19, 2014)

Stat, tough times. My heart to you and your daughter.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Oct 19, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > You have been given the gift of time to adjust Stat. I always gave my cats a last day filled with food they liked and time with me before the vet visit.  Also dug the grave in advance, that is tough to do after.
> ...




Love and prayers to Klia (and you). I am so sorry, Stat.

Edited because my reply ended up inside the quote box.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 19, 2014)

Good morning all.  Still send prayers of strength and comfort to Stat and his daughter.  Another crisp and gorgeous bright blue morning in Albuquerque with a chance for showers later.  But that chance for rain means there will be white fluffly clouds gathering over the high terrain and drifting overhead from time to time making for quite beautiful skies and a chance for a beautiful sunset.

New Mexico sunsets can be amazing:






Send best wishes for a good Sunday for all.  Hombre and I are having a light breakfast and I will be preaching at the Rehab center later this morning.  And we'll bring tacos home for lunch.  Life is good.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 19, 2014)

Good morning everyone....home early as our friends didn't make it to church this morning....didn't get to go to Cracker Barrel as we usually do every Sunday.  Fixing my own coffee and biscuits....not quite Cracker Barrel, but probably saving a bit of money.  I'll be back..............


----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 19, 2014)

Beautiful day here in central Florida.  Cooking for family and friends later.  Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 19, 2014)

Nice and sunny, deep blue skies, already in the 70s here.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 19, 2014)

69.8 degrees here in Foley at noon. The humidity is so low the coffee is sticking in the burr grinder and making coffee is messy. The weather guesser says a high of 75.
The poker gods were kind yesterday afternoon and I will be eating this week.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 19, 2014)

Every day is a beautiful day in Cowtown, TX. Wish it would rain though. We've had about 20 minutes of rain the past 6 weeks.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 19, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > You have been given the gift of time to adjust Stat. I always gave my cats a last day filled with food they liked and time with me before the vet visit.  Also dug the grave in advance, that is tough to do after.
> ...



We will all be thinking of you and Klia. It does sound like you're making the right decision but the vet can tell you better. As I've said, it never gets easy, even when we know its the right thing to do. 

We owe our animal companions certain things - a decent end is surely among the most important. 

Give her a hug from me and be gentle with yourself.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 19, 2014)

About 50 here today and sunny.  Lovin this.


----------



## 007 (Oct 19, 2014)

Packers, 21 to 0 over the Panthers in the first half.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 19, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > You have been given the gift of time to adjust Stat. I always gave my cats a last day filled with food they liked and time with me before the vet visit.  Also dug the grave in advance, that is tough to do after.
> ...



All of our prayers are with you and your daughter over the sad news of your beloved dog.
It is very difficult when you have to say good bye to your pets, but your dog will be much happier on the other side.
Klia had a very good long life here on Earth and was a very good companion.


----------



## 007 (Oct 19, 2014)

007 said:


> Packers, 21 to 0 over the Panthers in the first half.


Packers, 28 to zip over the Panthers, still first half, 4 minutes left.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 19, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Every day is a beautiful day in Cowtown, TX. Wish it would rain though. We've had about 20 minutes of rain the past 6 weeks.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 19, 2014)

I think this years Ms Cowtow is hot!!!!






Horny little devil, ain't she.........


----------



## 007 (Oct 19, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> I think this years Ms Cowtow is hot!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that's hot... very cute.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 19, 2014)

Wild horses couldn't drag me away from Gracie or Karma or Moki if they were in their last legs of life.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 19, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Every day is a beautiful day in Cowtown, TX. Wish it would rain though. We've had about 20 minutes of rain the past 6 weeks.



Hopefully the predicted El Nino will help with this interminable drought even as far east as Cowtown.  We have relatives coming out of the woodwork in those parts and both Hombre and I have lived there when we were much younger and go back fairly often to visit.  I wish I could say it was always beautiful to me but I also think of hot/humid summers, ice storms in winter, occasional hail storms and tornadoes, chiggers, and fire ants none of which we have much of on the high desert.  Ya'll have a lot more green grass and leafy trees than we do when it does rain though.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 19, 2014)

Hopefully I've finally ended the saga of the swamp gas smell in the bathroom........  For about a month we've had a swamp gas (sewer) smell emanating from the bathroom, occasionally strong, sometimes non existent.  Had contacted the property manager who sent out a repairman but he couldn't smell anything and couldn't find anything.  A week later we demanded he come back and replace the wax ring which he did but he used the cheap small ring with a flange.  Well, it knocked the smell down for a few days but it came back just as strong, okay, he comes back with a can of Flex Seal (as seen on TV) goes under the house and sprays all the waste line joints just in case.  Note: DO NOT use this stuff indoors with out opening every door and window with fans blowing out!!!!!!!!
Nope, doesn't work, I know it's the tiny wax ring but he swears it will do the job.   I Just finished putting another small wax ring (no flange) on top of the one he installed and reinstalled the toilet.  Now it's a waiting game to see if I was correct.......


----------



## 007 (Oct 19, 2014)

38 to 10, Packers, 7:17 left in the 4th.

I think it would be safe to call this one Packers.


----------



## 007 (Oct 19, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Hopefully I've finally ended the saga of the swamp gas smell in the bathroom........  For about a month we've had a swamp gas (sewer) smell emanating from the bathroom, occasionally strong, sometimes non existent.  Had contacted the property manager who sent out a repairman but he couldn't smell anything and couldn't find anything.  A week later we demanded he come back and replace the wax ring which he did but he used the cheap small ring with a flange.  Well, it knocked the smell down for a few days but it came back just as strong, okay, he comes back with a can of Flex Seal (as seen on TV) goes under the house and sprays all the waste line joints just in case.  Note: DO NOT use this stuff indoors with out opening every door and window with fans blowing out!!!!!!!!
> Nope, doesn't work, I know it's the tiny wax ring but he swears it will do the job.   I Just finished putting another small wax ring (no flange) on top of the one he installed and reinstalled the toilet.  Now it's a waiting game to see if I was correct.......


Sewer gas smell can also come from a dry trap on the sink or tub, since they're all tapped into the same drain and vent. I'd wait until I smelled it than just go around smelling drains. The offending drain should be REAL easy to find.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 19, 2014)

Soon time for the Chargers.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 19, 2014)

007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully I've finally ended the saga of the swamp gas smell in the bathroom........  For about a month we've had a swamp gas (sewer) smell emanating from the bathroom, occasionally strong, sometimes non existent.  Had contacted the property manager who sent out a repairman but he couldn't smell anything and couldn't find anything.  A week later we demanded he come back and replace the wax ring which he did but he used the cheap small ring with a flange.  Well, it knocked the smell down for a few days but it came back just as strong, okay, he comes back with a can of Flex Seal (as seen on TV) goes under the house and sprays all the waste line joints just in case.  Note: DO NOT use this stuff indoors with out opening every door and window with fans blowing out!!!!!!!!
> ...


First thing I did, only one bathroom and we obviously use it frequently, no dry traps.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 19, 2014)

007 said:


> 38 to 10, Packers, 7:17 left in the 4th.
> 
> I think it would be safe to call this one Packers.


Dammit! When I get back to Charlotte I'm gonna toilet paper Panthers (BOFA) Stadium!


----------



## 007 (Oct 19, 2014)

For some reason, when I saw this, I thought of our Sherry... must be because it just seems like her sense of humor... and the gal kinda looks like her, blond and all...


----------



## 007 (Oct 19, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > 38 to 10, Packers, 7:17 left in the 4th.
> ...


38 to 17, Packers over the Panthers, final.

The cheese heads pull off their third win in a row, and I think that puts them in 1st place with 5 and 2.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 19, 2014)

I am now haunted. Visualizing Klia dying alone in a silent house after 16 years of loyalty. 

Sigh. I think I am done here for awhile.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 19, 2014)

Well, no more smell so far.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 19, 2014)

Packers win!  Redskins win!  Really good football day.  The only thing that could make it better is if Dallas looses.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 19, 2014)

007 said:


> For some reason, when I saw this, I thought of our Sherry... must be because it just seems like her sense of humor... and the gal kinda looks like her, blond and all...



Well I hope you think the one in front is the one who looks like Sherry


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 19, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Wild horses couldn't drag me away from Gracie or Karma or Moki if they were in their last legs of life.




If you are referring to the fact that I went out for a couple of hours with my daughter, Gracie - it is just simply because the antibiotics knock the dog out for about 4 hours at a stretch and staying indoors next to a puking dog 12-15 hours a day is not easy when a 7 year old child is also present. When we got back, she was still sleeping. But I have stayed up until about midnight with her now, I have her in my lap right now. I think she recognizes my presence, at least for now. It's our personal moment of peace. I also just groomed her.

Wishing all a good Sunday night.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 19, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Wild horses couldn't drag me away from Gracie or Karma or Moki if they were in their last legs of life.
> ...


 You don't have to explain it.  Everyone does the best they can in these situations.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 19, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



What are the age of the pipes and what kind are they?

Given the polar vortex last winter it is possible that the water in one of the traps froze and made a hairline crack in one of the pipes. When the weather warms up the crack opens and you smell the sewer. If this crack is in the toilet trap under the floor boards it is going to be very hard to spot.


----------



## 007 (Oct 19, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > For some reason, when I saw this, I thought of our Sherry... must be because it just seems like her sense of humor... and the gal kinda looks like her, blond and all...
> ...


OOOooooohhhh... AAAAaaaaayyyyyeeee....


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 19, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


The pipes are relatively new and have been checked plus sealed by the maintenance guy with Flex seal just in case.  No cracks found (yes one of the first things I thought of).  BTW, still no smell, pretty much what I first thought, the replacement wax ring was too small. 
Many people still use the old standard, small, thin wax rings with new toilets, the modern base design usually means those old wax rings will not completely fill the void allowing gas and water to escape.  When I pulled the toilet to add the other ring the floor was wet under the toilet, very telling.  I also knew this would be the case when the maintenance man reinstalled the toilet earlier and he didn't have to push the toilet down, flattening out the wax to fill the void. 
Hint, use the thick wax rings, not the old thin ones unless the old thin ones are doubled.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 19, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



 

Ah, yes, if you found water on the floor then the wax ring was not making a proper seal. I have used two of the thinner rings myself when I was installing a toilet because I could not get hold of the thicker ones. Not worth skimping on a job like that one in my opinion.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 19, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...


Gonna have to get me one of those new fangled toilets. The way we do it here is to dig a new hole, slide the outhouse over it and use the dirt to fill up the old hole. And lime,used regularly covers up the smell. Problem solved.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 19, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



BTDT!

Not so sure Mrs Te is going to be happy with that arrangement. 

But it does remind me of an encounter in an old abandoned one on a farm when I was in my teens after a long sunset ride with the farmer's daughter. It was the only available "privacy" to be found.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Oct 19, 2014)

I get emotional, Stat.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 19, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I get emotional, Stat.



Here, let me scratch you behind the ears.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 19, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> I think this years Ms Cowtow is hot!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ladies, you know this is true.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 19, 2014)

So is everybody already planning for Halloween?  I guess we're not going to have Ollie's Halloween pics this year.   But others are gearing up.  Here is a great practical joke:


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 19, 2014)

I heard eating too much fast food can make your head explode.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 19, 2014)

You know you're not yourself without a Snickers bar.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 19, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Soon time for the Chargers.




Dallas won..........yay!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 20, 2014)

Yes Dallas won today as did the Packers and Washington and Denver, so lots of us are happy.  Maybe others not so much.    But I always draw a sigh of relief when the weekend passes during football season.  I am not anti-football, but I can only handle so much of run five yards, fall down, run five yards, fall down.   (I know, I know, I'm almost un-American. )

Anyhow the witching hour has come and gone and I'm off to bed.

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Pogo's aunt,
Derideo_te for comfort and healing,
Sarah G for comfort and healing,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
Stat and his daughter as they say the long goodbye to their beloved Klia,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately. We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 20, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I get emotional, Stat.


You should see what I'm like right now. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 20, 2014)

It is done.

RIP Klia 1998-2014 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


All I can do is to weep right now.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## 007 (Oct 20, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> It is done.
> 
> RIP Klia 1998-2014 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> ...


She's running and jumping and playing and happy in doggie heaven right now, Stat. I know you miss her terribly, but she's a happy soul right now to be free of her wasted, old, painful body.

Take care, pard, the hurt will subside.


----------



## 007 (Oct 20, 2014)

And I have to go to work today. Hope the back holds out.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 20, 2014)

I like stories about the afterlife and read one recently about scientists researching the possibility.  I know some people simply have blind faith or they just believe but it's nice to see science has been looking into it.

German Scientists Prove There is Life After Death


----------



## bodecea (Oct 20, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> It is done.
> 
> RIP Klia 1998-2014 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> ...


Hugs across the Pond for you, Stat.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 20, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> It is done.
> 
> RIP Klia 1998-2014 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> All I can do is to weep right now.



It is the price we pay for all that love. I wish there was something we could do to help but just stand and wait and care.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 20, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> I like stories about the afterlife and read one recently about scientists researching the possibility.  I know some people simply have blind faith or they just believe but it's nice to see science has been looking into it.
> 
> German Scientists Prove There is Life After Death



Too bad they can't answer the age old question about whether there will be dogs, cats, and horses in heaven.  I have to sympathise with those who say that if there aren't, they don't want to go.


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 20, 2014)

Mertex said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Soon time for the Chargers.
> ...


 I was rooting for them. Cowboys and Broncos, coming on strong. **Yea**


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 20, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> It is done.
> 
> RIP Klia 1998-2014 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> ...


So sorry, Stat


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 20, 2014)

007 said:


> And I have to go to work today. Hope the back holds out.


To work? I didn't know you were looking for a job, 007.  May that back hold you up straight through the day, and just QUIT bugging you.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 20, 2014)

I feel your pain Stat, I lost my 20 year old "Little Boy" in 2012.  He was my kitty but at least I was able to spend 20 loving years with him.  Still miss him today.  I'm crying with you.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 20, 2014)

70 with a few high wispy clouds in a deep blue sky. We're looking at a high of 75 today with under a 10% chance of rain until next Tuesday.
Poker tonight. Hopefully my good fortune will last a bit longer.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 20, 2014)

Have to go pick up my new eyeglasses later this afternoon.  Eyeglasses sure are expensive these days!  They cost me nearly $400.00.  I think that's a bit much myself but what are you going to do?  For the lack of anything better to say, I'd like to say "I can't see it!".  A poor attempt at a play on words but it's the best I can come up with today.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 20, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Have to go pick up my new eyeglasses later this afternoon.  Eyeglasses sure are expensive these days!  They cost me nearly $400.00.  I think that's a bit much myself but what are you going to do?  For the lack of anything better to say, I'd like to say "I can't see it!".  A poor attempt at a play on words but it's the best I can come up with today.



Hombre had to get new eyeglasses this past week too and yes, they are expensive.  His will only be something over $250 though because our healthcare plan provides some help with that.  Otherwise his would have cost us as much as yours.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 20, 2014)

I think it is time for another history lesson.

On this day in history, October 20, in 1802, the Senate ratified the Louisiana Purchase Treaty by a vote of 24 to 7.  We agreed to pay France $15 million or roughly 4 cents per acre for a huge territory that doubled the size of the USA and enabled the country to expand into the west.

Spain had held this territory for about 38 or so years but had governed loosely allowing the USA free access to the port at New Orleans.  When Spain signed the Treaty of San Ildefonso with Napoleon Bonaparte ceding the territory to France in 1800, President Thomas Jefferson feared that Americans would lose access to the port.  He advised France that the USA would consider French expansion and control of the port a hostile action.  Napoleon had already suffered a devastating military defeat in Santo Domingo (now Haiti) and was about to go to war with England.  He could ill afford a war with the USA.  He chose on the side of prudence and decided to take the cash and vacate the North American continent.   And the rest is, as they say, history.

I'll have to say that I thought I was really up on my American history and geography, but when I was researching this today, I learned that the Louisiana Purchase even included a chunk of northeast New Mexico.  Maybe I knew that once, but I had certainly forgotten it.  The Orleans Territory shown on the map is also part of the Louisiana Purchase but it is significant in that it was afforded pretty much the same recognition and privileges as a state before it actually became one.






.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 20, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Have to go pick up my new eyeglasses later this afternoon.  Eyeglasses sure are expensive these days!  They cost me nearly $400.00.  I think that's a bit much myself but what are you going to do?  For the lack of anything better to say, I'd like to say "I can't see it!".  A poor attempt at a play on words but it's the best I can come up with today.


About a year ago, I went for an exam and the doc decided I needed specs. I typically wear reading glasses for close up stuff, so I went for transition lenses. I ride a motorcycly and carrying 2 pairs of glasses would be expensive and a hassle, I went for photograys. What the hell! I'm buying glasses for MY eyes... I went for the titanium frames and super scratch guard and no glare coatings.
Mrs. S. decided it was time for new glasses herself and since the 2nd pair was half price, she went all out too. $1,200 later, she had glasses that she rarely uses because the transition for the bifocal is too high and I would get doubled vision with bright lights that would come on about 30 minutes after putting the glasses on and not go away for a couple hours after taking them off. They made driving at night damned near impossible.
I returned them and the optician tested and found a small error. They remade the lenses and of course, they were great in the store, but that night, same old story.
I went to another eye doctor that did all kinds of tests and found an astigmatism, but said it would only be exacerbated by corrective lenses and that I really didn't need glasses except for reading.

Went back to the first place and got my money back, well, 1/3 of it. I'm pretty tough on glasses. I lose them and drop them, so I now wear cheap readers from Walmart 3 pairs for $10.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 20, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Have to go pick up my new eyeglasses later this afternoon.  Eyeglasses sure are expensive these days!  They cost me nearly $400.00.  I think that's a bit much myself but what are you going to do?  For the lack of anything better to say, I'd like to say "I can't see it!".  A poor attempt at a play on words but it's the best I can come up with today.



The last time I got new glasses, a few years back, it cost around $350.  It was quite a bit more than I was expecting.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 20, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> I think it is time for another history lesson.
> 
> On this day in history, October 20, in 1802, the Senate ratified the Louisiana Purchase Treaty by a vote of 24 to 7.  We agreed to pay France $15 million or roughly 4 cents per acre for a huge territory that doubled the size of the USA and enabled the country to expand into the west.
> 
> ...


One of the conditions for Spain ceding some of the territory to France was an agreement to allow Spain to have the first option to purchase it back which included all of the Louisiana Territory.  Spain was not at all happy with the sale to the US and refused to recognize it as legitimate and as a result "closed" off their boarders to Americans and American trade.  Not that they were all that welcoming to Americans in the first place.  
Americans entering the territory who were caught by the Spanish were imprisoned, Zebulon Pike was one of those, he inadvertently entered (undisputed) Spanish territory, erected a defensive stockade against hostile indians and raised the American flag.  The Spanish even sent out troops to try and intercept Luis and Clark after being informed of the expedition by Gen. James Wilkinson (Revolutionary War hero) who had helped set it up under orders of the President.  Wilkinson had been a high level spy for the Spanish since attempting and failing to make Kentucky an independent country allied with Spain.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm sorry Stat.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 20, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > I like stories about the afterlife and read one recently about scientists researching the possibility.  I know some people simply have blind faith or they just believe but it's nice to see science has been looking into it.
> ...



If there is a heaven then pets will be there because what would heaven be like without our beloved pets?


----------



## Gracie (Oct 20, 2014)

You are not alone today are you Stat? I am sad thinking you are alone in that house until Little Stat is there again.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 20, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


I hope my Nigel is there.....It's been many years since he passed and I still miss him horribly.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 20, 2014)

Gracie said:


> You are not alone today are you Stat? I am sad thinking you are alone in that house until Little Stat is there again.


I ran my business today and then I cleaned house.  Been a long,  sad,  weird day. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## peach174 (Oct 20, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



It does say that they will be in heaven in the Bible


----------



## Gracie (Oct 20, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > You are not alone today are you Stat? I am sad thinking you are alone in that house until Little Stat is there again.
> ...


I did that when Gracie died. Cleaned the hell out of the house. Kept my mind busy. Today I kept thinking of Klia and you, so I took Karma to the beach today to play in the surf. Gracie haunts me every day. I hate being alone without her. But I still have karma, although she is haunted too.

After some time..maybe you and Little Statalina can go find a puppy together.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 20, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




The day has had a totally unreal quality about it. From one moment I am cleaning up after a sick dog whom I love very much, in the next minute I am taking my child to school and just two hours later watching my dog fall asleep, never to awake again, and then it's like - well, the day is here, I still have to work for a living. But once my last appointment was done today and I scrubbed for 3 hours, I had just enough strength to crawl into bed and just stare at the ceiling, with the laptop in, amazingly, my lap. Which is where I am, right now, whisky glass at the ready for a toast in about 15 minutes.

I keep saying that Klia would be my last dog, but I am already wavering. The place is extremely empty without her. I was going to give away her line and food bowls, but have now decided to clean and box all of that stuff up, just in case.

I don't even need to tell you how much I miss her - you already know and understand this, but when I replay what absolute misery she was in at the end, putting her to sleep was the right decision. Friends from all over the world have been calling and mailing me today to let me know that they are thinking of us (me and my daughter). That really IS wonderful.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 20, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



For sure.  Only when you experience grief can you understand how important those are who can do nothing to help but care.  And the caring does support and strengthen us and gets us through it.  I know you can feel the prayers and strengthening thoughts across many miles, nations, oceans, because I have felt them.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 20, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




I agree with your very beautifully written thoughts.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 20, 2014)

Sorry for your loss, Stat.  The loss of a pet is just as traumatic as the loss of a human companion.  Bless you in your time of sorrow.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 20, 2014)

Picked up my new eyeglasses this afternoon and they are absolutely fantastic!  They are so good I can see an ant 250 yards away and I am able to tell you what color his tennis shoe strings are!!!  Got back home and looked at Mrs. BBD and was completely shocked to see just how beautiful she really is!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 20, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Sorry for your loss, Stat.  The loss of a pet is just as traumatic as the loss of a human companion.  Bless you in your time of sorrow.




Thanks, BDD. I just toasted to her and hope she is happily chasing frisbees in doggy heaven.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 20, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Picked up my new eyeglasses this afternoon and they are absolutely fantastic!  They are so good I can see an ant 250 yards away and I am able to tell you what color his tennis shoe strings are!!!  Got back home and looked at Mrs. BBD and was completely shocked to see just how beautiful she really is!




And what color were they?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 20, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Picked up my new eyeglasses this afternoon and they are absolutely fantastic!  They are so good I can see an ant 250 yards away and I am able to tell you what color his tennis shoe strings are!!!  Got back home and looked at Mrs. BBD and was completely shocked to see just how beautiful she really is!



Which is no doubt why she looked for a really handsome guy to marry.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 20, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Picked up my new eyeglasses this afternoon and they are absolutely fantastic!  They are so good I can see an ant 250 yards away and I am able to tell you what color his tennis shoe strings are!!!  Got back home and looked at Mrs. BBD and was completely shocked to see just how beautiful she really is!
> ...


Poor gal.  She ended up with a dog.......


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 20, 2014)

Woof!


----------



## Pogo (Oct 20, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> I think it is time for another history lesson.
> 
> On this day in history, October 20, in 1802, the Senate ratified the Louisiana Purchase Treaty by a vote of 24 to 7.  We agreed to pay France $15 million or roughly 4 cents per acre for a huge territory that doubled the size of the USA and enabled the country to expand into the west.
> 
> ...




As well as a sliver of Alberta.  Wassup wit DAT?


----------



## Pogo (Oct 20, 2014)

Well here we are X number of months in to the new software.  Many patterns have changed somewhat.  Some patterns have changed completely.  But through it all, isn't it reassuring to know there's at least one thing that never changes.

That being.........

Hobbes is up in a damn tree again.

   



Deepest sympathies to Stat for your loss.  Been through it several times; it never gets easy.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 20, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Picked up my new eyeglasses this afternoon and they are absolutely fantastic!  They are so good I can see an ant 250 yards away and I am able to tell you what color his tennis shoe strings are!!!  Got back home and looked at Mrs. BBD and was completely shocked to see just how beautiful she really is!



You are such a sweet hubby...tell Mrs. BBD that I said you deserve some extra belly rubs tonight.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 20, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


 Yeah but he's very loyal and he takes commands well.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Oct 20, 2014)

Prayers and comfort to the Stat family. Know that we mourn with you and send our own love with yours to Klia on her journey. She is pain free and at ease.

A side note about the Louisiana Purchase. The catalyst, the Santo Domingo Slave Revolt, is still the only slave revolt that led to sovereign statehood for those slaves.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 20, 2014)

Awww...I'm sorry, Save.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 20, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I think it is time for another history lesson.
> ...



Hey Pogo.  You're back.  Good to see you.  

I don't think that's the Louisiana purchase in Alberta but a bit of Oregon territory did invade Alberta and British Columbia before Canada and USA sorted all that out.  I haven't looked up how that actually happened.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 20, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Crappy day to be sure.  One of my strays was spooked when the waste management company dropped off recycle bins and a garbage dumpster here today.  The large truck blocked the street a bit, but it didn't stop someone from going too fast.  The middle school is behind my house, kids run around here all the time.  Anyways, my second favorite stray was run over and killed.  I haz a sad.



No, it isn't the same as Stat's situation as your poor kitty was a neighbor and not family.  But an unhappy event for sure.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 20, 2014)

Sorry to offend foxfire, the posts are deleted.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 20, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Sorry to offend foxfire, the posts are deleted.



You didn't offend at all Save.  What did I say to make you think I was offended?  I was trying to be supportive and really apologize if it didn't come across that way.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 20, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



I'm so sorry I was snarky, Stat. I was just feeling pain..yours, mine with Gracie...feeling helpless...anger at the helplessness...loss...sad for you...grief...all the above. Just flat out pain. And I caused you some on top of what you were feeling. Now I have to deal with that, too. For now all I can say is..I am sorry.

BUT..watch for Klia. She WILL return in some way to let you know she is ok. She will. I promise. And you will know it is her. She would not want you to suffer her loss. So she will come.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 20, 2014)

Come on everyone...bring it in.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 20, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, everyone.
> 
> My dog, Klia, -whom I wrote about yesterday - has taken a turn for the worse. The vet told me as he was injected the pooch yesterday with cortisone that there would probably be side-effects, not the least of which is the pancreas - and the dog already has had and barely survived pancreatitis. She refuses to eat, refuses to drink. I had to place her pill in a little bit of liverwurst and place it in her mouth, hold her mouth shut and wait until she swallowed in order to get antibiotic in her. This happened once before, in February of 2012, but she could still mostly go on foot. This time, she really is "bedridden"
> 
> ...


Most heartfelt condolences.  Reads like it's time, buddy.  Hard, but necessary...let her go to her rest.  These times are never easy and I wish you, and your young daughter, to very best.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 20, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Shit, for a second there, I thought you were talking about me.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 20, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


16.5 years is a good, long run for most dogs.  She's most likely had a wonderful life with a loving "dad" (you).  It's time to man up an let her go.  Were it only so available for the people we love.  She knows, talk to her...love her.  She knows.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 20, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Continuous loop contains two gases and a titanium center  wire capable of absorbing an amount of hydrogen gas proportional to its temperature.
Filled with helium gas under pressure, at normal temperature the helium pressure is proportional to the average temperature of the entire tube.
When the average temperature of the tube reaches a set value, the helium pressure is sufficient to close a set of normally open contacts and initiate a warning.
If an actual fire heats a localized area sufficiently, the center wire will release enough hydrogen to increase pressure, close the relays, and initiate a warning.
When fire or overheat condition has been corrected, gas pressure decreases and alarm is silenced.
Two switches are included: the normally open switch responds to sensor pressure, the second, and integrity switch, is held closed by normal sensor pressure.  If a break in the sensor occurs, pressure is lost, this switch opens.  When the test switch is closed, no current can flow and the test fails.


Gracie said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


*Bless you, Gracie, for your good heart!*


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 20, 2014)

Gracie said:


> All mine are cremated. Costs more, but I don't want them in the ground. I finally laid the last ones under the tree in the backyard but Gracie is still in her heart shaped box next to my monitor. She stays there until Karma goes, then Moki, then either me or hubby. Last one standing takes us all together and dumps us in the ocean. Together.


Funny, my partner started a tradition of hanging the kitties in boxes in a tree near the house.  The dogs are buried beneath that tree.  He believes the cats like being high so they can watch their world.  The dogs are more down-to-earth, though.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 20, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  Still send prayers of strength and comfort to Stat and his daughter.  Another crisp and gorgeous bright blue morning in Albuquerque with a chance for showers later.  But that chance for rain means there will be white fluffly clouds gathering over the high terrain and drifting overhead from time to time making for quite beautiful skies and a chance for a beautiful sunset.
> 
> New Mexico sunsets can be amazing:
> 
> ...


OMG!!!  Fire in the sky.  That is so beautiful.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 20, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


Last dog...blah-blah-blah...you will find another.  You cannot help yourself.  Do you have shelters or rescues there?  Give a dog with no other hope a new lease on life.  Klia will always be remembered.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 20, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Well here we are X number of months in to the new software.  Many patterns have changed somewhat.  Some patterns have changed completely.  But through it all, isn't it reassuring to know there's at least one thing that never changes.
> 
> That being.........
> 
> ...


Dood, up the tree again.  I feel for you.  At least Sherman only gets outside.  Of course, once I start moving, if he gets out in Canada, he's most likely gone.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 20, 2014)

I have refrained from getting another dog for over a year now. I may consider it when Karma goes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 21, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Pogo's aunt,
Derideo_te for comfort and healing,
Sarah G for comfort and healing,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
Stat and his daughter in the passing of their beloved Klia,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 21, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Are you always this unfriendly in the CS?  Was that really necessary? Geez,  you don't allow a guy even 24 hours of mourning.  Well,  ok.  Ciao,  GW. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Judicial review (Oct 21, 2014)

007 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Packers are my team.


----------



## Grandma (Oct 21, 2014)

Hugs to you, Stat.


----------



## Grandma (Oct 21, 2014)

Halloween comes this weekend, the Kent Freakfest on Saturday night and trick-or-treating Sunday afternoon.

Happily the weather reports are for clear skies and slightly above-average temperatures.

We'll have to buy a LOT of candy this year. Nice weather brings out more kids.

The only bad part is that we'll have to shut the cat in one of the bedrooms. She's strictly an indoor cat, but she loves kids and can't resist going out on the porch if something interesting is happening. Not a good idea for a black cat to risk getting caught up in the confusion on Halloween.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 21, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I didn't notice the snark, your posting did not bother me. You have been unbelievably supportive of me and helpful.

Besides, being productive is pretty much the best thing I can do for myself right now.

Little Miss Statalina will not be with me for about 3 weeks, because I just had her for two weekends in a row and she was with me almost every morning of Fall Break as well. So, yeah, it's going to be a little lonely. The work keeps my mind off such things, as far as possible.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 21, 2014)

Everyone has expressed their sympathies about the doggie, can we move on now and not have to listen to Gracie go on and on about her pets that died too?  It used to be kind of fun stopping by in the mornings.  I, for one am so sorry about all the dogs and cats who died.

Please?


----------



## Judicial review (Oct 21, 2014)

Guess what I'm drinking?  Coffee.  Had to take some advil with it for obvious reasons.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 21, 2014)

Hope you are doing well, GW, in the north as one of the frozen chosen.  Must be some mud and some snowfall by now.  How cold  has it been?


----------



## Judicial review (Oct 21, 2014)

Ohio is going to have a terrifying winter.  I can feel it.


----------



## R.D. (Oct 21, 2014)

Steelers won!!!


----------



## Judicial review (Oct 21, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Steelers won!!!



Steelers suck, dude.  I'm sorry to break the new to you....


----------



## R.D. (Oct 21, 2014)

natrualgas said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Steelers won!!!
> ...


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 21, 2014)

Good morning everyone! Have to see the dental surgeon today but I'm keeping a good thought and hoping it wont' be the bad news I know it will be.

No Halloween here. We're on a peninsula with very few other houses and most of them are vacation homes and mostly empty. So - no kids, no Halloween.

The fog on the lake is beautiful this morning. Its chilly but I took my coffee out on the deck to watch the sunrise. Its quiet, few birds awake yet. I had planned to sleep in a bit but the dog and cats figure if they're awake I should be too. They're sweet that way.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 21, 2014)

Here's my view this morning. There is never a day that I'm not thankful and in total awe that I am so lucky to live in such an incredibly beautiful place. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Oct 21, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > And I have to go to work today. Hope the back holds out.
> ...


I always help my electrician buddy when he has jobs that require two men, and since his shoulder is finally starting to feel better from the surgery he had on it, he's taking bigger jobs. I love doing the electrical work too. We ran over 200' of conduit yesterday and will pull wire today. I mean, wouldn't you want to work here? Talk about elbow room, this is the way to live. It's a  Mennonite farm where we're working. I think they're pretty good people.


----------



## 007 (Oct 21, 2014)

Some of our handy work...





The farmer put up the crocked boards and lights, we just ran the conduit to plug in each light, and to the end for the fans...





I think we need a little more SHIT in the lift to trip over...





My buddy the ole master electrician I work with...


----------



## 007 (Oct 21, 2014)

Anybody like calves?













Would I trade this life to live in the city? No way. I love the country, and I love farms.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 21, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Everyone has expressed their sympathies about the *doggie*, can we move on now and *not have to listen to Gracie go on and on about her pets that died too?*  It used to be kind of fun stopping by in the mornings.  I, for one am so sorry about all the dogs and cats who died.
> 
> Please?



Oh, I dunno. Maybe just treating each other with respect in the CS could be a good idea.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 21, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Come on everyone...bring it in.




Good advice.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 21, 2014)

natrualgas said:


> Ohio is going to have a terrifying winter.  I can feel it.




Having lived through the Blizzard of 77 and the deep-freeze of 78 in Ohio, I can imagine that maybe being the case in the coming winter....


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 21, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone has expressed their sympathies about the *doggie*, can we move on now and *not have to listen to Gracie go on and on about her pets that died too?*  It used to be kind of fun stopping by in the mornings.  I, for one am so sorry about all the dogs and cats who died.
> ...


HaHa. Nothing to do with respect, I'm just tired of being sad everytime I come here anymore.  I've heard about Gracie's dogs like 10 times now, it's just enough. 

No problem tho, I'll just leave if that's what you guys want this place to be.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 21, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Good morning everyone! Have to see the dental surgeon today but I'm keeping a good thought and hoping it wont' be the bad news I know it will be.
> 
> No Halloween here. We're on a peninsula with very few other houses and most of them are vacation homes and mostly empty. So - no kids, no Halloween.
> 
> The fog on the lake is beautiful this morning. Its chilly but I took my coffee out on the deck to watch the sunrise. Its quiet, few birds awake yet. I had planned to sleep in a bit but the dog and cats figure if they're awake I should be too. They're sweet that way.



*Good morning Luddly, and everyone.*  Have to go to the dentist again....the impressions he took he was not happy with....guess I'll have to make the most of it and do a little shopping since I'm going to have to dress to go out!


----------



## bodecea (Oct 21, 2014)

007 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Looks like upstate NY.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 21, 2014)

natrualgas said:


> Ohio is going to have a terrifying winter.  I can feel it.


I hope you are as wrong as I've been so far in predicting we were going to have a terrifying fire season.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 21, 2014)

007 is a better man than me when it comes to electrical work.

Won't touch anything other than a switch or a breaker bar.

I am glad there are folks like 007 and his buddy.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 21, 2014)

And now the fog has burned off, birds are singing, geese and ducks flying over - another beautiful day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 21, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> View attachment 33137
> 
> And now the fog has burned off, birds are singing, geese and ducks flying over - another beautiful day.
> 
> ...


 Where is this?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 21, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 33137
> ...



Mid-west, the view of my backyard. 

How are you, Sarah?


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 21, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


 I'm good.  It's so pretty, I was just curious.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 21, 2014)

007 said:


> Some of our handy work...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Were there images posted with this?  I see nothing.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 21, 2014)

Pogo said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Some of our handy work...
> ...


 Yes!

It's probably that ad blocker you have.  You should get rid of that thing.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 21, 2014)

Another amazing Indian summer day.  We were almost at 80 yesterday?  Little bit of rain, which Ringel may get in Trinidad late this evening or early tomorrow AM.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 21, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Oh, I think that most of the time, the bulk of topics in the CS are pretty upbeat.  And usually, there's a pretty good deal of humor here as well. And I don't see anyone asking or telling someone else to leave the CS.

But I have seen other USMB members go through some pretty bad things in the "real world" and mention them in the CS and as far as I can tell, most, if not absolutely everyone in the CS has been unbelievably supportive, time and time again. *I think that's what makes the CS a special place* and I would hope that we all want to keep it that way.

I am sorry if my travails of the last days brought you down personally. That was most definitely not my intent. Grief is one of the most powerful emotions out there and it has undoubtedly overwhelmed me in the last days.

To those who have shown so much empathy and concern over the last days, thank you all very much for the effort you have put in to communicate those thoughts here in the CS. Believe it or not, it *is* helpful,


----------



## peach174 (Oct 21, 2014)

Morning !
Tuesday grins


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 21, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


Stat, it's not you personally she was referring to.  Over the last couple of years there's been a lot of "bad news" from quite a few people in the CS and some people (naturally) want to commiserate more than others and more often than others, some people get tired of it after a while.  Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 21, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


 I have already told you that you don't have to explain, we've already expressed our sympathy.   I'm just voicing my opinion on this matter. 

Carry on.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 21, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


 Omg, thank you!  You said it better than me.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 21, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> natrualgas said:
> 
> 
> > Ohio is going to have a terrifying winter.  I can feel it.
> ...



We might have a cold winter here too in Southeast Arizona.
The humming birds left early and usually there are some that hang around all winter but not this year. None are around now.
I don't know if that means there are no older ones left  that can't or won't leave for Mexico, or if it is going to be a very cold winter here.
They also came in a month earlier this year and left a month earlier this year.
I don't know what this means, if anything at all.


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 21, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Another amazing Indian summer day.  We were almost at 80 yesterday?  Little bit of rain, which Ringel may get in Trinidad late this evening or early tomorrow AM.


Ah, good for you, Jake. Your state and mine, finally broke stride this week. Rainy and 60's here. Love it. Every day is a beautiful day on the Oregon Coast, however. I love the variety it offers. Some people think it rains every day, but there is a difference in the type of rain, we receive much of....from soft and sweet to the face to hard and blustery and often with a few rays of sun, that come and go. Very interesting weather, the marine climate. May I never have to leave, unless to go to another country. I'm always up for that kind of adventure. 

Make a good day, all coffee mates. I've much to keep me busy.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 21, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > natrualgas said:
> ...



We're seeing the same thing here. 

... a new study finds that these plants are blooming 17 days earlier than they did in the 1970s, thanks to climate change. 
 "In some years, the lilies have already bloomed by the time the first hummingbird lands," study researcher Amy McKinney of the University of Maryland said in a statement. 

 That means less food to go around for the 4-inch (10 centimeter) birds, which migrate between Central America in the winter and the western U.S. in the spring.


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 21, 2014)

007 said:


> Anybody like calves?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those great photos reminds me of the county fair, 007. Really good pics and I agree with your statement about the Mennonite people. The ones I have met have high standards and have been good people.


----------



## R.D. (Oct 21, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


I hate to pile on the bad news, but here goes.

My new daughter in law has never carved a jack-o-latern  My son is shocked, how could he have been duped into loving a girl with no skills?   I bought three extra pumpkins this year...that girl WILL learn the finer skills.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 21, 2014)

We pretty much always have a cold winter here in New England.    Really no such thing as a "warm" winter around here.  I'm expecting the usual, lots of snow, frigid below-zero temperatures, blustery freezing wind from the north, ice . . . you know, winter.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 21, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...




Well, ok....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 21, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Of course it is helpful, and I am glad you are on the other side of this and moving on.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 21, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Another amazing Indian summer day.  We were almost at 80 yesterday?  Little bit of rain, which Ringel may get in Trinidad late this evening or early tomorrow AM.
> ...


Where as here it's semi-arid, lots of sun and the high plains are mostly devoid of trees though Cottonwoods thrive along streams and riversides till it meets the mountains then evergreens (mostly pinon) take over.  As one gets further into the mountains Firs and Aspen become the dominant species.
On the high plains to the north of us there is sage, small tree cholla (branch cacti) and prickly pear cactus, as one heads further south the tree cholla gets larger and the sage is not as prevalent.
All over there is snake bush, smoke bush, etc.  Many people look at the desert southwest and envision a land of sand and rock, almost devoid of plant life but this is not the case.  Did you know the great plains and the southwest together were once called the Great American Desert?
Each area has it's own unique beauty, I for one prefer it over the closed, claustrophobic confines of forests and woodlands.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm so jealous of some of you who live in the south.  You guys have it goood.    Eighty degrees?  I wish.  Temps are slowly dropping off around here.  It's been in the 50s for the most part lately, and going to get colder this week.  I'm sick and tired of winter, and I'm certainly not looking forward to it this year either.  I'm thinking about southern part of Texas.  Warm weather, no state income tax!!  Woo-hoo!    That would be AWESOME!  

Also, something that might be of concern to everyone who has National Grid is that they are raising prices by 37% this winter here in Massachusetts.  Watch out for price increases this year from NG!  I'm certainly going to have look at other alternatives for heating.  

There are supposedly other utility companies (or maybe just one other).  However, you NEVER hear of these companies, and I wonder how reliable they are.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 21, 2014)

Hmm. Maybe this year I'll post some pictures of all the snow.  You guys would love that, no?


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 21, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


 You're not gonna post a sad poem about this, are you?


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Hmm. Maybe this year I'll post some pictures of all the snow.  You guys would love that, no?


 Okay.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 21, 2014)

Some pictures of the high plains.

Here the plains meet the foothills.







Typical high plains country.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 21, 2014)

Nice pics.


----------



## R.D. (Oct 21, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


That depends on her finished product


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 21, 2014)

Good morning all.  Rain yesterday afternoon and again last night--totally unexpected I might add but welcome just the same--temps cooler than forecast--bright blue sunny morning though.

As for Coffee House content, I doubt there has ever been a thread as eclectic as this one over the years.  I don't ever want us to feel that it is inappropriate to share our joys and also our worries and our sorrows.  Everybody isn't going to be interested in everything--when the guys get their testosterone all riled up and go all machines and technical on us, I just grin and scroll over most of it.  And every now and then it gets a bit more provocative than I am comfortable with and I just grin and appreciate that too--even if I have to translate some of it into Latin to make it sound more noble.

We have seen our friends here through a lot of stuff--loss of loved ones and beloved pets.  Loss of jobs, life changes, a couple of marriage break ups, lots of aches and pains including life threatening illnesses, and other stressful stuff.  And just like in our real life families, sometimes feelings get hurt or we get peeved with this person or that person and we've had a few spats most of which the friendship resumed afterwards.  But there have been so many joys, laughs, words of encouragement, and just plain fun too that counterbalances it all.  We are seeing a slice of what life is here.

So my counsel is to do as we do with the folks we live with in our real lives.  Take what is helpful, enjoy what is beneficial and helpful, enjoy what is enjoyable to you, have fun when you can, accept that everybody doesn't think and feel as you do, and scroll over what you don't like or is uncomfortable or you just can't relate to.

And now a Mama Fox ((hug) to all and I'm getting my second cup of coffee.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 21, 2014)

Hope you all are having a beautiful fall season.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 21, 2014)

Unfortunately this is what we don't have too much of down here in Southern Colorado.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 21, 2014)

I was just thinking about that pumpkin carving thing--how much fun that used to be.  And no, I can't imagine growing up without having done it at least once.  And I have absolutely no desire to do one now.  

I was also thinking about ChrisL's coming winter and not looking forward to it, though I very much enjoy New Mexico winters.  I can remember when I thrilled to the first snow of winter that really stuck, how happy it made me as a kid.  And I remember as an adult how beautiful the snows were up on the mountain, and enjoying drinking hot cider and the open fire while watching the inches and sometimes the feet of snow piling up on the deck.  The snow up there was powder light--easy to shovel and clear away.  And once the snowplows came through leaving just a few inches on the roads, they would melt and the roads would be clear after the sun was out for just a little while.  But days on end of dangerous freezing temps--something very rare here--not so enjoyable.  Snow is a sometime thing here in the city and usually fairly short lived.  And we almost never have ice storms.  Even days in which temps stay below freezing for 24 hours are rare.  Winter is good here.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Hmm. Maybe this year I'll post some pictures of all the snow.  You guys would love that, no?


Actually, I would, Chris. I'm a Connecticut boy. I do miss see9ing snow, but I sure as hell don't miss shovelling the evil stuff.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 21, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  Rain yesterday afternoon and again last night--totally unexpected I might add but welcome just the same--temps cooler than forecast--bright blue sunny morning though.
> 
> As for Coffee House content, I doubt there has ever been a thread as eclectic as this one over the years.  I don't ever want us to feel that it is inappropriate to share our joys and also our worries and our sorrows.  Everybody isn't going to be interested in everything--when the guys get their testosterone all riled up and go all machines and technical on us, I just grin and scroll over most of it.  And every now and then it gets a bit more provocative than I am comfortable with and I just grin and appreciate that too--even if I have to translate some of it into Latin to make it sound more noble.
> 
> ...


 Okay and as I said we all have expressed our sympathy more than once but now it is getting too sad around here.  I am one who remembers when it was fun posting here and I want that back again.  I scroll by a lot that doesn't really interest me but there is a real sad vibe here now and I don't see it ending soon.  If I have that opinion, I will post it right along with my sympathy for anyone I see suffering.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 21, 2014)

For the last month all the high mountains have snow caps on them, thinking about going out today and taking some pictures.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 21, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Some pictures of the high plains.
> 
> Here the plains meet the foothills.
> 
> ...



And still further south, once you clear the mountains, you have high desert which is a whole different thing again.  But it all has its own beauty.   I love the alpine settings with the pines and aspen too.  But there is nothing that compares to going out by yourself into the high desert, exiting your vehicle, and just being there for awhile.  I can't explain it but it is a spiritual experience--like all of time is compressed into that place.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 21, 2014)

74 and crystal clear in Foley this morning. The expected high is 80. Our current "project" has rented a house a couple miles away and will be moving out of the "guest cottage" on 11/1. Electric bills will be lower, but who's going to mow the lawn?

The next project, however won't be far behind. Shannon, a kid of friends from South Florida will likely spent the winter. He works at a resort somewhere in Colorado that is shutting down for the winter. He's 22 and can probably swing a mop and tote beer so might just earn part of his keep.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 21, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm. Maybe this year I'll post some pictures of all the snow.  You guys would love that, no?
> ...



Sure, I will do that.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 21, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> I was just thinking about that pumpkin carving thing--how much fun that used to be.  And no, I can't imagine growing up without having done it at least once.  And I have absolutely no desire to do one now.
> 
> I was also thinking about ChrisL's coming winter and not looking forward to it, though I very much enjoy New Mexico winters.  I can remember when I thrilled to the first snow of winter that really stuck, how happy it made me as a kid.  And I remember as an adult how beautiful the snows were up on the mountain, and enjoying drinking hot cider and the open fire while watching the inches and sometimes the feet of snow piling up on the deck.  The snow up there was powder light--easy to shovel and clear away.  And once the snowplows came through leaving just a few inches on the roads, they would melt and the roads would be clear after the sun was out for just a little while.  But days on end of dangerous freezing temps--something very rare here--not so enjoyable.  Snow is a sometime thing here in the city and usually fairly short lived.  And we almost never have ice storms.  Even days in which temps stay below freezing for 24 hours are rare.  Winter is good here.



I do look forward the first snow, and I must say that Christmas would sure be different with no cold weather.  It's just that the winters here are SO very long and cold.  The snow is gorgeous at first, but then once it gets old, it looks something like this.  Not so pretty anymore after a while.  Lol.  

We had TONS of it last year, and piles that looked like this everywhere.  Then you track this stuff and sand into the house, and yuck!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 21, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > natrualgas said:
> ...



The humming birds took off early this year here too and are mostly gone.  And it seemed like the geese were moving earlier this fall--you can hear them in the early evenings and early mornings before day break flying overhead.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 21, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  Rain yesterday afternoon and again last night--totally unexpected I might add but welcome just the same--temps cooler than forecast--bright blue sunny morning though.
> 
> As for Coffee House content, I doubt there has ever been a thread as eclectic as this one over the years.  I don't ever want us to feel that it is inappropriate to share our joys and also our worries and our sorrows.  Everybody isn't going to be interested in everything--when the guys get their testosterone all riled up and go all machines and technical on us, I just grin and scroll over most of it.  And every now and then it gets a bit more provocative than I am comfortable with and I just grin and appreciate that too--even if I have to translate some of it into Latin to make it sound more noble.
> 
> ...


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 21, 2014)

We're going to carve a pumpkin with the little one tomorrow.  Last year was her first.  She is very much looking forward to it, and she loved eating the baked pumpkin seeds last year.


----------



## R.D. (Oct 21, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> We're going to carve a pumpkin with the little one tomorrow.  Last year was her first.  She is very much looking forward to it, and she loved eating the baked pumpkin seeds last year.


That's what I call good child rearing 

Were carving  Sunday, during the Steelers game.  They'll probably lose, so some wine, pumpkins, seeds  and knives will make it all better


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 21, 2014)

Checked my two trail cams this morning and these are the critters I found on it.  Couple of nice bucks and a pair of coyotes.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 21, 2014)

Looks like the date stamp on one of my trail cameras is acting up again.  Don't know why it does it but sometimes it doesn't get the date correct.  Gremlins in it I suppose.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 21, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Looks like the date stamp on one of my trail cameras is acting up again.  Don't know why it does it but sometimes it doesn't get the date correct.  Gremlins in it I suppose.



Nah not  gremlins but tree spirits like the Dryad - female tree nymph


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 21, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> View attachment 33144 View attachment 33145 View attachment 33146
> 
> Checked my two trail cams this morning and these are the critters I found on it.  Couple of nice bucks and a pair of coyotes.



I wonder if it is catching the same buck again and again now and then?  But they are really good looking.  Really unusual to see two coyotes together like that--they are normally such loners.  Mates maybe?  But then you do hear more than one yipping in the night at times so maybe not so unusual?


----------



## peach174 (Oct 21, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 33144 View attachment 33145 View attachment 33146
> ...



They go both ways Foxfyre.
Coyotes can run alone or are in packs.
Out here where I live, we have 3 fairly large packs of 10 to 15 that are running together.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 21, 2014)

Here on my farm you sometimes see only one coyote and then you see them in packs.  I've seen as many as 6 coyotes in one pack before.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 21, 2014)

I've never seen a coyote.  We have lots of deer around here.  I was at my sister's house for dinner once and a whole family came into her backyard.  Her place butts up against one of the metroparks here. 

My brother in law has a lot of bird feeders on his deck also so we see a lot of pretty ones this time of year.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 21, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Everyone has expressed their sympathies about the doggie, can we move on now and not have to listen to Gracie go on and on about her pets that died too?  It used to be kind of fun stopping by in the mornings.  I, for one am so sorry about all the dogs and cats who died.
> 
> Please?


Wow. So talking about their deceased pet to show support is a no no, eh? Good to know.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 21, 2014)

Can we all talk about something besides Sarah G's sisters house and the deer?


----------



## Gracie (Oct 21, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


I have more hummers than last year! I have 3 feeders out there and just filled two up today cuz between 6 and 7pm, there are at least a dozen or more at all 3 of them, filling up. Maybe they will stick around instead of taking off down south, so I make sure the feeders stay full.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 21, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Here on my farm you sometimes see only one coyote and then you see them in packs.  I've seen as many as 6 coyotes in one pack before.


We see them all the time around these parts. I hear them more than see them though. Yipping away in the wee hours heading back to the hills.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 21, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone has expressed their sympathies about the doggie, can we move on now and not have to listen to Gracie go on and on about her pets that died too?  It used to be kind of fun stopping by in the mornings.  I, for one am so sorry about all the dogs and cats who died.
> ...


 Not at all.  I'm sure everyone here wants to hear your endless stories.  I'm kinda done here anyway so please go for it.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 21, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Everyone has expressed their sympathies about the doggie, can we move on now and not have to listen to Gracie go on and on about her pets that died too?  It used to be kind of fun stopping by in the mornings.  I, for one am so sorry about all the dogs and cats who died.
> 
> Please?


Sarah, in all due respect...no one makes anyone else here have to read every post.  Some move on sooner than others.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 21, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> View attachment 33144 View attachment 33145 View attachment 33146
> 
> Checked my two trail cams this morning and these are the critters I found on it.  Couple of nice bucks and a pair of coyotes.



I think Santa is gonna bring us one of those this year.

Along with deer, raccoons, foxes, armadillos, possums and that squirrel academy pictured earlier, we have a bobcat who comes to visit. We get glimpses of him but I'd really like to see what goes on at night in our side yards. Our front yard is lake and the back yard is lake but we have a lot of traffic in the side yards.

Big Black Dog Any suggestions as to what we want to get? Anyone?


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 21, 2014)

The wife got a phone call yesterday from the state of New Mexico about a job in her field, multiple openings throughout the state.  They called back today to set up a personal interview....... currently they're doing the interviews in Roswell.........  Why not Albuquerque or Santa Fe.......?  Oh well, road trip.......


----------



## Gracie (Oct 21, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


So glad I have your permission to chat with others about whatever topic is going on at the time..which is Stat and the loss of his dog, and us, who know how he feels. Deal with it or scroll fast.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 21, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 33144 View attachment 33145 View attachment 33146
> ...


I had a friend online that wondered what went on at night in her property too...so she bought some night goggles. She was amazed at what she saw just sitting on her porch.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 21, 2014)

Lowe's was all decorated for Christmas and playing Christmas music when I walked in on my way home. I had to stop in to get some glue traps to catch a poor little lizard...as I was coming out of my bathroom this morning, I saw him run under my bed. I wish that my son could have found and caught him to set free, but I'm not sharing my bed with a lizard.

Oh, and I will carve a jack-o-lantern, but I refuse to clean out the innards...that stuff gives me the willies.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 21, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Lowe's was all decorated for Christmas and playing Christmas music when I walked in on my way home. I had to stop in to get some glue traps to catch a poor little lizard...as I was coming out of my bathroom this morning, I saw him run under my bed. I wish that my son could have found and caught him to set free, but I'm not sharing my bed with a lizard.
> 
> Oh, and I will carve a jack-o-lantern, but I refuse to clean out the innards...that stuff gives me the willies.


In the Philippines we would have geckos in the house, running up the walls or on the ceiling.  We had no problem with them as they ate bugs........  For us it was normal.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 21, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Lowe's was all decorated for Christmas and playing Christmas music when I walked in on my way home. I had to stop in to get some glue traps to catch a poor little lizard...as I was coming out of my bathroom this morning, I saw him run under my bed. I wish that my son could have found and caught him to set free, but I'm not sharing my bed with a lizard.
> ...



Good thing that I would never want to live in the Philippines.


----------



## 007 (Oct 21, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Here on my farm you sometimes see only one coyote and then you see them in packs.  I've seen as many as 6 coyotes in one pack before.


Some 12 gauge, double ott buck ought to thin them out.


----------



## 007 (Oct 21, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Lowe's was all decorated for Christmas and playing Christmas music when I walked in on my way home. I had to stop in to get some glue traps to catch a poor little lizard...as I was coming out of my bathroom this morning, I saw him run under my bed. I wish that my son could have found and caught him to set free, but I'm not sharing my bed with a lizard.
> 
> Oh, and I will carve a jack-o-lantern, but I refuse to clean out the innards...that stuff gives me the willies.


I remember all those little lizards in Florida. I thought they were cute little critters. I'm glad you're not trying to kill the little fart. Catch him and put him back outside. They help control bugs like spiders and cock roaches, which are thick down there.

And I think it's just WAAAAAAY too early for Christmas anything. It's getting pathetic, a sickening commercialization of it driven by greed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 21, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> The wife got a phone call yesterday from the state of New Mexico about a job in her field, multiple openings throughout the state.  They called back today to set up a personal interview....... currently they're doing the interviews in Roswell.........  Why not Albuquerque or Santa Fe.......?  Oh well, road trip.......



Well you could do a lot worse than Roswell though the weather there isn't as nice as you have in Colorado.  Mild winters - and sometimes really hot summers, but a swamp cooler will keep you nice and cool because there's plenty of sun.  Roswell was the first place I lived in New Mexico but I was too young to remember more than one or two scenes of what I think are memories of that time.  It is big enough to have good size grocery stores and a shopping center and a Walmart and all of that.  You would be in truck farming country with lots of good fresh produce and also pecan country.  Not really small town.   You're only a short drive from the beautiful Sacramento Mountains, a lot of historic old western towns, and Ruidoso.  But I take it you could be placed almost anywhere.  A least most of the really small town where you might go are close to bigger ones.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Oct 21, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Lowe's was all decorated for Christmas and playing Christmas music when I walked in on my way home. I had to stop in to get some glue traps to catch a poor little lizard...as I was coming out of my bathroom this morning, I saw him run under my bed. I wish that my son could have found and caught him to set free, but I'm not sharing my bed with a lizard.
> ...



My mother (a navy brat) lived in the Philippines for years. I heard stories about having to keep windows rolled up on some stretches cause the snakes dropped out of the trees. Then there was the blowfish she stepped on. She claims she loved it but her happy stories gave me nightmares.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 21, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


Sorry you interpreted that so incorrectly.  Not meant to be unfriendly at all.  Too bad our fur-fam members are so short-lived.  How is your daughter doing?


----------



## bodecea (Oct 21, 2014)

Tresha91203 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


I used to hear stories about the dumpsters behind the BOQ....look before you toss in your garbage or it might come flying back at you.........monkeys.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 21, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Hope you are doing well, GW, in the north as one of the frozen chosen.  Must be some mud and some snowfall by now.  How cold  has it been?


Thanks for asking, Jake.
No snow yet, a bit of slush Monday.  It's been warm for this time of year, dropping to just around freezing at night and getting to the 40s during the day.  The ground is frozen, but only on the surface.  It will be amazing if this is the second year running we have no snow for Halloween.
How are things in your neck of the woods?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 21, 2014)

007 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Lowe's was all decorated for Christmas and playing Christmas music when I walked in on my way home. I had to stop in to get some glue traps to catch a poor little lizard...as I was coming out of my bathroom this morning, I saw him run under my bed. I wish that my son could have found and caught him to set free, but I'm not sharing my bed with a lizard.
> ...



Uh, hate to tell you this but a glue trap will kill him. 

Really really slowly.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Oct 21, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Ha! That is awesome!


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 21, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The wife got a phone call yesterday from the state of New Mexico about a job in her field, multiple openings throughout the state.  They called back today to set up a personal interview....... currently they're doing the interviews in Roswell.........  Why not Albuquerque or Santa Fe.......?  Oh well, road trip.......
> ...


Yeah, I was surprised when we visited Roswell not long ago.  I expected a seedy little desert "military" town, not at all what I was expecting.  As for the positions they're filling are located in Roswell, Albuquerque and Santa Fe.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 21, 2014)

Looks like my SIL will be assigned to Ft Lewis, WA.  My daughter told me that if there is any place she hates more than Ft Bragg, it's Ft Lewis.  But, like a good wife, she's started looking at the real estate listings.  Personally, I like WA far better than NC.  The climate is cooler and more comfortable.  Between Boeing and SeaTac airport, I should find a decent job. There are also community colleges in the area that offer aviation maintenance programs I could teach.  It also means I have to drive half as far when I leave AK.  I am not looking forward to dragging my home so far.
I've dug into my old movies and am enjoying "Taming of the Shrew".  Dang it, why can't they make movies like this any more?  There is something to be said for acting vs. special computer-generated effects.  Another great favorite of mine is "A Lion in Winter".  Damned, that was well played.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 21, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> View attachment 33137
> 
> And now the fog has burned off, birds are singing, geese and ducks flying over - another beautiful day.
> 
> ...



So pretty......reminds me on a lake in Alabama off IH-20.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 21, 2014)

The Coffee Shop is not the place to be tossing anti-religious darts, blackhawk.  Take it someplace else.  It's not welcomed here.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 21, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...




I have Ad Blocker and I could see the pictures....so it ain't ad blocker.....


----------



## Mertex (Oct 21, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...




If I don't want to read someone's post, all I have to do is skip over it.....nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 21, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Hope you are doing well, GW, in the north as one of the frozen chosen.  Must be some mud and some snowfall by now.  How cold  has it been?
> ...



Strange weather, 10 to 15 degrees warmer than usual during the day (except for today) and about five to eight degrees warmer at night.

We had first snow last year 7 Oct (I think) but nothing anywhere near that this year.

Will be in the mid sixties to low seventies for the rest of the week.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 21, 2014)

Just finished the book "Cold Mountain" for the first time, although I have seen the movie in full twice and various bits and pieces several times.

The narratives of Inman and Ada truly touches the soul.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 21, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> The Coffee Shop is not the place to be tossing anti-religious darts, blackhawk.  Take it someplace else.  It's not welcomed here.


How was that anti religious? The point of it was to show how silly it is for people who don't believe in God yet get offended by the idea of God to call those who do believe  irrational.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 21, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 33144 View attachment 33145 View attachment 33146
> ...




Speaking of armadillos, I have one nasty little creature that likes to visit often, and goes straight for my newly planted plants, and uproots them....I'd like to whop him on the head....


----------



## Mertex (Oct 21, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



One night, I decided to stay up and see if I could catch the armadillo (I thought I would be able to kill it with a baseball bat), and I heard a noise around the house.....I couldn't figure out what it was, even with the flashlight shining on it,  it looked like a ball of white fluff.....so I walked closer....imagine my surprise when I realized it was a skunk, sitting on his hind legs munching on something, his tail up in the air all fluffy and the white part stood out.....I quietly backed away and left him alone.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 21, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 21, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


One well placed blast from a shotgun will take care of that.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 21, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Looks like my SIL will be assigned to Ft Lewis, WA.  My daughter told me that if there is any place she hates more than Ft Bragg, it's Ft Lewis.  But, like a good wife, she's started looking at the real estate listings.  Personally, *I like WA *far better than NC.  The climate is cooler and more comfortable.  Between Boeing and SeaTac airport, I should find a decent job. There are also community colleges in the area that offer aviation maintenance programs I could teach.  It also means I have to drive half as far when I leave AK.  I am not looking forward to dragging my home so far.
> I've dug into my old movies and am enjoying "Taming of the Shrew".  Dang it, why can't they make movies like this any more?  There is something to be said for acting vs. special computer-generated effects.  Another great favorite of mine is "A Lion in Winter".  Damned, that was well played.



I agree with you on WA......not to mention the beautiful gardens one can have in that area...............


----------



## Mertex (Oct 21, 2014)

blackhawk said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



I know....but we're not allowed to shoot guns in our sub-division.....I could kill him with my bear hands, he makes me so mad sometimes....


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 21, 2014)

Mertex said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Oh well maybe you can try a 9 millimeter with a silencer.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> I'm so jealous of some of you who live in the south.  You guys have it goood.    Eighty degrees?  I wish.  Temps are slowly dropping off around here.  It's been in the 50s for the most part lately, and going to get colder this week.  I'm sick and tired of winter, and I'm certainly not looking forward to it this year either.  I'm thinking about southern part of Texas.  Warm weather, no state income tax!!  Woo-hoo!    That would be AWESOME!
> 
> Also, something that might be of concern to everyone who has National Grid is that they are raising prices by 37% this winter here in Massachusetts.  Watch out for price increases this year from NG!  I'm certainly going to have look at other alternatives for heating.
> 
> There are supposedly other utility companies (or maybe just one other).  However, you NEVER hear of these companies, and I wonder how reliable they are.



Warm weather, no state income tax.... ah yes, you want New Hamster.  Be sure to be home about the second week of July.  That's the warm weather.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Oct 21, 2014)

Mertex said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like my SIL will be assigned to Ft Lewis, WA.  My daughter told me that if there is any place she hates more than Ft Bragg, it's Ft Lewis.  But, like a good wife, she's started looking at the real estate listings.  Personally, *I like WA *far better than NC.  The climate is cooler and more comfortable.  Between Boeing and SeaTac airport, I should find a decent job. There are also community colleges in the area that offer aviation maintenance programs I could teach.  It also means I have to drive half as far when I leave AK.  I am not looking forward to dragging my home so far.
> ...



I lived in WA (Bellingham) for a few years and loved a lot about it. In the end, I had to go find the sun.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 21, 2014)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so jealous of some of you who live in the south.  You guys have it goood.    Eighty degrees?  I wish.  Temps are slowly dropping off around here.  It's been in the 50s for the most part lately, and going to get colder this week.  I'm sick and tired of winter, and I'm certainly not looking forward to it this year either.  I'm thinking about southern part of Texas.  Warm weather, no state income tax!!  Woo-hoo!    That would be AWESOME!
> ...





I'm bordered on the north by New Hampshire!  Been there a million times.  They get a little more snow than we do on average, but we basically have the same cold winter weather.  

I was thinking of a place with a longer spell of warm winter.  I'd like to have a good 6 months of hot weather.  I enjoy the summer, and it is very short-lived here in MA.  

It was actually pretty warm here today, around 70, but rainy.  I'll take that though!


----------



## Pogo (Oct 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I was just thinking about that pumpkin carving thing--how much fun that used to be.  And no, I can't imagine growing up without having done it at least once.  And I have absolutely no desire to do one now.
> ...




That's only because plows insist on plowing it.  I say leave it alone.  Makes driving much more interesting.

I'm looking forward to winter, expecting another cold one.  I've got huge woodpiles.  After two or three non-winters in a row, plus living in New Orleans for 12 years before that, I like having my seasons back.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 21, 2014)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I would probably end up missing the change of seasons too eventually, but I am ready for a change!  I've lived in New England my whole life.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 21, 2014)

blackhawk said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



We got one with one of our garden tools, I don't even know what it is called, but it takes two people, one with a flashlight and the other with the tool, but Mr. Mertex refuses to help kill them....he got a soft heart all of a sudden....

the tool we used is the one on the very top


----------



## Pogo (Oct 21, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Lowe's was all decorated for Christmas and playing Christmas music when I walked in on my way home. I had to stop in to get some glue traps to catch a poor little lizard...as I was coming out of my bathroom this morning, I saw him run under my bed. I wish that my son could have found and caught him to set free, but I'm not sharing my bed with a lizard.
> ...



Yup, that's New Orleans too.  They're handy; they eat cockroaches.  And in New Orleans you need all the cockroach eaters you can get.  It's fun to watch them stalk and strike.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 21, 2014)

Tresha91203 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I guess it does rain a lot.....something we've forgotten what it looks like here, in Texas.  I need to get fond of cactus and try growing them.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 21, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


Understood.  I was simply commenting on differing personalities, how we individually deal with these types of things.....  Basically the root to many of our interpersonal problems.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 21, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



And I can see everybody else's pictures too.  Just not that post.  No broken image links when I quote it, nothing but blank space.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 21, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


In the islands we would hunt cockroaches with .22s........


----------



## Tresha91203 (Oct 21, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



It wasn't just the rain, but the location and the terrain.  For months, the sun comes up about 45 degrees then hides behind the mountains. It doesn't actually go up into the sky, the lazy thing! I think it is back there watching Oprah and eating BonBons.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 21, 2014)

Mertex said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


That would be a hoe before the word became a slang term for slut  got to admit I have never seen one quite like that one.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Oct 21, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



There's something off with your setup, Pogo. You didn't see that video yesterday either. Do you see this below? My very best nude.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 21, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



That's true.  There's a lot of things in life that we, personally do not like, but we can't always have everything geared to our own personal taste....when we try to make it so, we end up offending and causing hurt feelings, something the CS is supposed to be above.  As long as no rules are being broken, I say, it is easier to just ignore or skip over those posts by those we don't care to engage with.  There's got to be one place in this Forum where we can come together as humans regardless of all our other differences.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 21, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...




That's odd.  If you click on the"Use BB code editor", do you even get the URL?


----------



## Mertex (Oct 21, 2014)

Tresha91203 said:


> There's something off with your setup, Pogo. You didn't see that video yesterday either. Do you see this below? *My very best nude*.5



Nah....I can't see it, it ain't there.................


----------



## Pogo (Oct 21, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I don't have the foggiest clue in the world what a "BB code editor" is or does.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 21, 2014)

Tresha91203 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



That article had no video.  It didn't even have an article.  I wasn't the only one who noticed, once I pointed it out.  I did sit through yet another Windoze update over the weekend, and before that updated a bunch of software including Firefox...

I do see the nude cat, but it's off to the side.  Looks like Hobbes, without the tree.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 21, 2014)

Pogo said:


> I don't have the foggiest clue in the world what a "BB code editor" is or does.



When you click on "reply" - there's a one line menu at the top starting with "B" for bold.....BB code editor is the one on the very end (right) that looks like a sheet of paper with a "y" on it.  Try clicking on it and see if it gives you the URL address, then you can copy them and go look at them yourself.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 21, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have the foggiest clue in the world what a "BB code editor" is or does.
> ...



I went back and tried this --- sure enough, you were right -- a bunch of Photobucket links suddenly showed up.
Perhaps AdBlock is blocking Photobucket?   I dunno.    This is the first time it's come up, other than that other time when everybody's image content disappeared.

Anybody have a Photobucket image they can post as a test?

Would still like some elucidation on what the hell a "BB code editor" does.  I see the results but I don't know what brought them.  What is that thing used for?


----------



## Tresha91203 (Oct 21, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Ooooh, is Hobbes a Tuxedo, too? They really are the best. Peanut was such a gentleman, perfect cat manners. He actually taught my mom's brain damaged, super skiddish cat how to be a cat. It took Peanut a while, but he was so patient.

 When we moved down to Louisiana, we had to inform 3 people (one of them nearly a quarter mile away) before we left. Peanut had adopted them as his people, too, and we didn't want them to worry. When we got down here, he adopted the rancher who's property butts up against ours ... walked right into their house one day like he owned the place.

It makes my heart smile to see him here every day. He's handsome, isn't he. So well dressed, too!


----------



## Pogo (Oct 21, 2014)

Tresha91203 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Tresha91203 said:
> ...



Is he vocal too?

This is Hobbes.... (tree not pictured)


----------



## Mertex (Oct 21, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




It's what we used to have with VBulletin..  You can choose to type in the old "[ b ] and [ /b ]" for bold, same with "underline".....don't know why anyone would want to go to the trouble.

BBCode editor


----------



## Mertex (Oct 21, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



No, because I have AdBlock and I use photobucket all the time....must be something else.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Oct 21, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Yes, Peanut was a talker. He would continue to respond, have a conversation. He was a fine hunter, so fine we had to make the cat door 1-way to avoid gifts indoors. He had many friends, human, feline and llamas (when I ran a B&B in WA) ... wasn't much for dogs, though. Before we restricted the cat door (his own fault), he'd invite the neighbor's cat in for supper. Woke up in the middle of the night for a glass of water to find he had his buddy over in the kitchen. So much personality!

Hobbes is a beauty. Does he excel in the personality department, too? It is common with Tuxedos. I find it interesting, considering they aren't really a breed. Like Calicos, they just appear in regular litters. Unlike Calicos, they are usually male.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 22, 2014)

Tresha91203 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Tresha91203 said:
> ...



I had a Black Burmese once.  Also very vocal cats.  Sometimes it sounded as if she was trying to say words!    I swear that cat could say "out" among other things.


----------



## Grandma (Oct 22, 2014)

natrualgas said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Steelers won!!!
> ...



 



natrualgas said:


> Ohio is going to have a terrifying winter.  I can feel it.





Statistikhengst said:


> Having lived through the Blizzard of 77 and the deep-freeze of 78 in Ohio, I can imagine that maybe being the case in the coming winter....



I don't think Ohio will be anywhere near as cold this winter - but I'm expecting TONS of snow.




Sarah G said:


> Okay and as I said we all have expressed our sympathy more than once but now it is getting too sad around here.  I am one who remembers when it was fun posting here and I want that back again.  I scroll by a lot that doesn't really interest me but there is a real sad vibe here now and I don't see it ending soon.  If I have that opinion, I will post it right along with my sympathy for anyone I see suffering.



Ebb and flow. This is a period of 'negative energy,' for lack of better term. Things will turn all happy again before too much longer.



Sarah G said:


> I've never seen a coyote.



Trust me, they're around there. They like to stay hidden. I didn't see my first one until the drought of '88 sent them out of the woods to find food.



Luddly Neddite said:


> Uh, hate to tell you this but a glue trap will kill him.
> 
> Really really slowly.



Oh, crap, please cut it's head off as soon as it's caught, then! No need to torture the poor thing.



Pogo said:


> Anybody have a Photobucket image they can post as a test?








Can you see it?


----------



## Pogo (Oct 22, 2014)

Tresha91203 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Tresha91203 said:
> ...



I'm confused -- you refer to Peanut in both the past and present tense...

Hobbes loves to hunt, which is what I hired him for.  He's been especially fond of tracking down snakes (big year for them this summer).  That and ... trees.

Hobbes is fine around dogs, maybe skittish at first but I have a neighbor border collie who comes over (and also the same black and white markings, they look like cousins) and is a really gentle fun-loving spirit.  The other dog he's seen is a friend's Chow/Shepherd mix, with that one he's taken more time to acclimate.  On the other hand he hasn't been around other cats since I got him from the shelter last winter.

The other night, Hobbes starts emitting this low growl, his tail's all puffed up, he's pacing nervously from one end of the house to the other, jumps up on the refrigerator and huddles down.

"What?"  I asked him.  "Is there something out there?  A deer?  Racoon?  A bear?  What?"

Figured out it was just the wind howling.  He must not remember last year.  We get strong howling winds in the fall and winter.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 22, 2014)

Grandma said:


> natrualgas said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Yup, that one shows up jest fine.  It's only Double-0's that didn't.

On another note I'd like to note that this site has a blatant pro-Steeler bias.  
If we have that one we should have one for every team.

Except the Cowgirls of curse.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Oct 22, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Sorry, he passed a few years ago, but still with me. I didn't realize I still use present tense. He still makes me smile.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Oct 22, 2014)

Saints all the way ... next year.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 22, 2014)

Tresha91203 said:


> Saints all the way ... next year.



You go, Boudreaux!


----------



## Grandma (Oct 22, 2014)

Pogo said:


> On another note I'd like to note that this site has a blatant pro-Steeler bias.
> If we have that one we should have one for every team.
> 
> Except the Cowgirls of curse.



Nah, having just the Steelers is cool.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Oct 22, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> > Saints all the way ... next year.
> ...



Ha! I actually am (or was before marriage) an "eaux," although not a Boudreaux. Interesting aside: the "x" at the end of the name indicates one's ancestors were uneducated back in the day. An educated Gautreau would sign his name. An uneducated one would put his mark, an X, beside his name, making it look like Gautreau X. That's why there are so many eau names with an eaux counterpart. 

And now you know the rest of the story.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 22, 2014)

Tresha91203 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Tresha91203 said:
> ...



Ever been to Prince Edward Island?  It seemed everybody there was named either Arsenault or Bergeron.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Oct 22, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Haven't been there, but Arsenault became Arceneaux down here. Lots of family names were accidentally changed during the war down here. When illiterate men enlisted, the guy writing his name down just did his best. It turned out to be far easier to actually change your family's name than to get the government to correct it. I worked with an Italian who is a Trepagnier instead of Tripanni.

ETA: Tons of Bergerons here.  We have Martinez, pronounced like the name Martin with an ez. Ramirez is RAM uh rez
Martinez is MAR tin ez
Funny stuff


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 22, 2014)

blackhawk said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > The Coffee Shop is not the place to be tossing anti-religious darts, blackhawk.  Take it someplace else.  It's not welcomed here.
> ...


Because there are some people here in the CS on both sides of the equation.  No politics,  no religion,  no trolling.  The rules seem pretty easy to read.  BDD was doing you a favor,  I think. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 22, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Hear, hear. Spot-on, Mertex .


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 22, 2014)

I'll have to catch up on the last several pages tomorrow but did scan over everything and saw some interesting conversations.  One thing that caught my eye though is that Hobbes is back in the tree?  I have to start worrying about him again?  Sigh.  Let's hope he comes down more quickly this time.  Saw his pic--he is a beauty.

And I noted the trapping lizards and shooting armadillos and cockroaches?   When we lived in Texas we didn't shoot the cockroaches.  There folks saddled them and used them to herd livestock.  (They were really big.)






Okay I'm on the way to find my pillow.  See all ya'll in the morning.

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine,
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Pogo's aunt,
Derideo_te for comfort and healing,
Sarah G for comfort and healing,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 22, 2014)

Tresha91203 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Tresha91203 said:
> ...




You make an interesting point there and I thank you for the information, Tresha91203

When I was doing some deep genealogical research for my family tree, I discovered than many of my ancestors who came over "on the boat" were either illiterate or simply could not write in English and when it came to Census time, like the 1910 or 1920 census, the census takers wrote down their names to the best of their ability because my relatives (many of them Jews from Poland or the Ukraine) could not spell their own name, or the americanized version of it, in the latin alphabet.  It's maybe hard to believe in the 21st century, but back then, apparently, this was quite a phenomenon. And I am referring to both first name and family name. Sometimes the only way to know for sure if the ancestor is really the person in the census is to see the names of the other family members and see if the names all match up. 

You can also see from the 1930 census that the Great Depression tore up a hell of a lot of families. All of a sudden, between the 1920 census and the 1930 census, the number of "boarders" listed at homes rose quite dramatically.

I thought you might also find that information interesting.

I would bet that there are a great number of names ala Francais with the x at the end of the name in Louisiana!!!

*And for our "frenchophiles" out there*, two places in France to recommend, in the Provence, for vacation:

Sault - is a small town where the bulk of the Lavender for the country is harvested. It is harvested every year on August 15th. My then-wife and I, we spent a month in Sault in 2004.  The city is pronounced without the l and t. Like "sow".  As soon as I can find the pics from Sault, I will post some of them. We rented a small summer home with no TV, just a radio, bikes and a car and just loved it there.  It was one of the most relaxing vacations of my entire life.  And you have never really experienced the intensity of lavender until you stand right in the middle of one of those fields. Wow. It was awesome.

Carpentras - a small city on the way due west from Sault, once you get past the ochre caves. Carpentras has the narrowest streets and most traffic circles of any small town in France. If you want to learn how to swear like a sailor at the top of your lungs, then drive through Carpentras, where all the maps of the town are wrong, too. Boy, that was fun. However, Carpentras sports the oldest Synagogue in all of Europe, a beautiful little structure. We toured it and I just loved it.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 22, 2014)

Good morning, everyone.

Last evening, a client of mine came by with some really outstanding whiskey, two small whiskey glasses and a big smile. He knew my dog very well. In fact, he often took care of the pooch for me when I was on business trips.  He decided that it was not good for me to be alone last evening and so we drank a little whiskey, talked about the pooch, laughed (and cried) some and talked about archeology and great wines as well. He and his soon-to-be (I suspect) fiancee are doing a project together and I am helping them with the project. She is more beautiful than most models, just stunningly beautiful. And what a fine person, too.

It did me a lot of good. But by midnight I was so tuckered out, he said adieu and I fell asleep right on the couch.  It's good to have good friends, they are worth gold. He is a semi-professional photographer on top of his real learned profession and had taken many pics of Klia, also with my daughter and he offered to make a really beautiful Photo-montage of el poocho for me. Cool.

Today is the day I visit my daughter. I was going to cancel (for the second time in 5 years) because the weather is just terrible today and where I visit her, I only get about 1 hour and 40 minutes to visit, but today, her mother needs her back 40 minutes early, so I would only see her for one hour and it's just totally illogical to pack her up in the car and drive home to my place: by the time we get here, we would need to drive right back. So, I usually just stay there and play with my daughter at one of many possible playgrounds, all of which she of course knows by heart. Wednesday is also ice-cream day for her (and me!), but it is storming like crazy right now. However, her mother just texted me that the little one is very upset about loss of pooch and really needs Papa right now, so I will definitely go and visit her. One of my clients, who is also a child psychologist, just telephoned with me and encouraged me to simply be there for her and be very honest, that that is exactly what kids want: honesty.

Kids and pets really are the best part of humanity, in my book.

Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Judicial review (Oct 22, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, everyone.
> 
> Last evening, a client of mine came by with some really outstanding whiskey, two small whiskey glasses and a big smile. He knew my dog very well. In fact, he often took care of the pooch for me when I was on business trips.  He decided that it was not good for me to be alone last evening and so we drank a little whiskey, talked about the pooch, laughed (and cried) some and talked about archeology and great wines as well. He and his soon-to-be (I suspect) fiancee are doing a project together and I am helping them with the project. She is more beautiful than most models, just stunningly beautiful. And what a fine person, too.
> 
> ...



I just want to thank you for posting what is the best most real post that I have seen to date on this thread.  I'll tell you statist that no matter the work involved no matter the timing making yourself available for people in life whether they need it or not can open the doors to things and opportunities that others don't get.  The ability to help or influence another.  Thank you for your post.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 22, 2014)

natrualgas said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, everyone.
> ...




Thank you, natrualgas for the kind words. 

BTW, the shortening of my name is not, I repeat, not "Statist", but rather, simply "Stat", if you wish.

I am in no way a statist. That's not my thing.

And the name refers to statistics and bulls (studs) in the German language.  

Welcome to USMB.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 22, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> I'll have to catch up on the last several pages tomorrow but did scan over everything and saw some interesting conversations.  One thing that caught my eye though is that Hobbes is back in the tree?  I have to start worrying about him again?  Sigh.  Let's hope he comes down more quickly this time.  Saw his pic--he is a beauty.
> 
> And I noted the trapping lizards and shooting armadillos and cockroaches?   When we lived in Texas we didn't shoot the cockroaches.  There folks saddled them and used them to herd livestock.  (They were really big.)
> 
> ...


 Hey Foxy, you can take me off this list for now.  I'm feeling so much better.  Thanks for everything!


----------



## R.D. (Oct 22, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > natrualgas said:
> ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 22, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I'll have to catch up on the last several pages tomorrow but did scan over everything and saw some interesting conversations.  One thing that caught my eye though is that Hobbes is back in the tree?  I have to start worrying about him again?  Sigh.  Let's hope he comes down more quickly this time.  Saw his pic--he is a beauty.
> ...


Good that you are feeling better. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pogo (Oct 22, 2014)

Tresha91203 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Tresha91203 said:
> ...



Oh, I think that was a national evolution.  I went to school with Martinezes (in Pennsylvania) and we said "MARtinez" at the time.  It was only years later that the general population learned to shift the accent to the penultimate: "Mar*tí*nez".

I'm familiar with the French Acadian names in Louisiana.  For true, my Louisiana license plate always drew some second glances when I'd go to Nova Scotia.


----------



## 007 (Oct 22, 2014)

I haven't had any coffee for two mornings. Time for some fresh ground Hawaiian Kona Gold...


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 22, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Pretty sure you're misinterpreting what my point was (I was not taking sides just making a simple neutral statement) and like Foxy said, we've had our occasional spats between CS denizens, no big deal.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Oct 22, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Sounds fabulous! I can't grow lavendar here because we have clay soil. My grandmother, who actually had a garden in a fenced area, had to mix sandy soil in a pot for the lavendar at the gate. Does anyone know why one must always plant lavendar at the garden gate? 

I love differences. I am fascinated by cultures and religions in genreral because they tell us so much about the peoples of that time in that area. I know a lot of the roots for old wives tales, superstitions and cultural oddities like the evolution of Mardis Gras (and why it ultimately fails everywhere it is tried except Mobile, AL).

One of my employees says she always asks me the offensive "Why do y'all..." questions because I can explain it. It often involves someone being illiterate, differences between the French Catholics and the Italian Catholics, or the huge river that was rarely crossed until modern times. She's from New Jersey and wants to know, but discussion of differences like that are often unPC these days. Sometimes, in print, people think I'm bigoted because the answer often has to do with some culture or religion or paints someone in poor light (by modern standards). In reality, I celebrate the differences. In person, you can see my smile and the love of the topic in my expression, I guess. On a message board, it might sound like I think Catholics are retarded.

Donaldsonville and Gonzales are so different because the French Catholics settled one side of the Mississippi and the Italian Catholics the other. Crossing that river was rare. I have a newspaper clipping of my grandfather crossing it. That was the story, X crossed the river, and it made the paper.

Sigh. I've done it again ... gone on and on about something until eyes glaze over. Sorry lol.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 22, 2014)

007 said:


> I haven't had any coffee for two mornings. Time for some fresh ground Hawaiian Kona Gold...


I'd be in withdrawals...... literally...... no joke......


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 22, 2014)

Morning, all.  We, where I grew up, would pronounce Lopes as "Lo-pez" accent on the first syllable, not "lopes".

Doesn't mean anything, spats.


----------



## R.D. (Oct 22, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't had any coffee for two mornings. Time for some fresh ground Hawaiian Kona Gold...
> ...


Me too.    I tried once...


----------



## Mertex (Oct 22, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Martinez is Hispanic, and the accent should be on the "ti"......


----------



## Mertex (Oct 22, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I guess we're both not understanding each other.....I didn't mean to imply that you were taking sides, just that sometimes we can't have things exactly like we want them and we need to remember that there's others besides "us"....and I wasn't referring to you.....but rather to everyone on this thread.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 22, 2014)

Just had enough time to read all the posts that were posted after I went to bed last night......now off to go get some coffee....


----------



## Mertex (Oct 22, 2014)

Tresha91203 said:


> Sounds fabulous! I can't grow lavendar here because we have clay soil. My grandmother, who actually had a garden in a fenced area, had to mix sandy soil in a pot for the lavendar at the gate. Does anyone know why *one must always plant lavendar at the garden gate*?



So guests will enjoy a nice aroma and overlook the weeds?


----------



## mdk (Oct 22, 2014)

Good morning everyone! I hope all you fine folks are doing well on this chilly Fall morning.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Oct 22, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Awesome! If you eve make it back down to visit old friends, let me know! Hubby and I always have room for new friends, and I am not a horrible cook.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 22, 2014)

Good morning Coffee Shoppers!

And a damp, cold dreary morning it is here on the Buckle of the Rust Belt.  The leaves are getting steadily knocked off the trees.  Last night on our daily walk in the park Daisy the Mutt chased a chipmunk through the leaves.  The chipmunk was disguised by the heavy cover of maple and oak leaves.  But its movement gave away its position by means of rustling.  Daisy cocked her head and listened.  The leaves shook and rustled.  And then Daisy would pounce.  But she never could zero in on the chipmunk to actually catch it.

What she did manage to do was get herself all muddy all over.  Her face, chest, all four legs and her belly were soaked and caked with muddy debris.  Daisy chased that chipmunk right into the bathtub.

I've finally come to grips with a latent childhood issue.  Since 1964 I've believed that only I could prevent forest fires.  That's heavy stuff for a little kid, but now I'm sure that I could never prevent a forest fire on my own.  Hell, I've only been within 10 miles of a 'forest fire' and that was on the eastern tip of Long Island where such fires can be easily extinguished using Schweppes Bitter Lemon.


----------



## 007 (Oct 22, 2014)

I think I might head to the Cheapo Depot today just for fun, and buy me some fireworks. My supply is running pretty low.


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 22, 2014)

007 said:


> I think I might head to the Cheapo Depot today just for fun, and buy me some fireworks. My supply is running pretty low.



  That's pretty funny...."Cheapo Depot."


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 22, 2014)

007 said:


> I think I might head to the Cheapo Depot today just for fun, and buy me some fireworks. My supply is running pretty low.


What type of fireworks do you prefer?  Rockets, ground effects or explosives?

I've always been a pop bottle rocket guy myself.  But I can see the attraction of M-80s and Cherry Bombs.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 22, 2014)

Good morning everybody.   Slept in again and it was good.  Now enjoying my first cup of coffee and looking forward to a good day.  Can you believe it is Wednesday again already?  Was going to post a small camel here, but when I typed camel thumbnail photo into my browser to get one, I got links to all kinds of camel porn sites????????   Who would have thunk?  So I didn't bother to keep looking but just imagine a thumbnail of a camel here. 

                          <<<<<<small photo of sappy looking camel>>>>>>>>

(Since ads I see everywhere tend to reflect my browsing history, I'm almost afraid what will start coming up now.)

Sarah, I will take you off the vigil list for now and I am happy you're feeling so much better.  But I will put you right back on whenever you need it.

And I too was moved by Stat's post.

And who knew that our very own Nosmo has been keeping us safe from forest fires all these years?

Tresha, I have been thoroughly enjoying your teaching on linguistics.  Fascinating stuff. 

And I related to your and Pogo's comments re the illiteracy of some in the family histories.  I have dabbled quite a bit in genealogy and going through the old census records early in the 20th Century was fascinated to see all the various spellings of names of members of my family.   I don't know if it was that the census takers were semi illiterate or whether whoever was providing the information didn't know how to spell the names.

But in these parts we're used to having pronunciations butchered:
Alamogordo correctly pronounced Ah-la-moe-GOURD-oh gets morphed into Allah-mah-gourd-ah.
Ruidoso correctly pronounced Rue-eee-DOH-so becomes Ria-doe-sah
And I won't even bother to explain how they mangle places like Tesuque and Pojoaque 

More coffee. . . . .


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 22, 2014)

007 said:


> I think I might head to the Cheapo Depot today just for fun, and buy me some fireworks. My supply is running pretty low.



Ewwwww fireworks.  I had fun with them when we lived in country where we didn't worry about everything bursting into flame.  But now I cringe when I hear them going off anywhere other than a closed, protected, professional setting.  But why fireworks in October?


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 22, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


We'll see a few days at or near 100 F but typical July highs are in the low 90's.

The #1 attraction for me is the $287 I pay in property taxes each year.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 22, 2014)

I got back about one hour ago from visiting my daughter. She saw me coming toward the Elementary School, took a running start, sprang into my arms with a force that almost knocked me over, hugged me, gave me a big old kiss and said *"Papa, Du hast mir sehr gefehlt, Papa!"* (Papa, I really missed you, Papa!"). Now, it's only been two days since I saw her, but the whole thing with the passing of our family dog really got to her and she was trying to tell me that she wanted to talk about it.

Since the weather was really nasty (Lord, it has turned really cold, really fast....brrr), we headed for the ice-cream cafe, but she didn't want ice-cream today. Instead, we ended up at a bakery with a sit-down area: she had a "Berliner" (jelly-filled) donut, I had one of the famous North-Rhein-Westfalian pretzels that are worth shipping overseas (  ) and some Cappucino. She was bound and determined to sit in my lap, munch her donut and be hugged by Papa. Glorious, just glorious it is to be a Papa.

After about 5 minutes, she then asked what happened on Monday with the pooch and I simply told her the timeline of how it all happened. She then asked if Klia is in doggy Heaven and I said that Klia is in a better place and waiting on us. The surprise for her was that I made a card for her with a picture of her and the pooch from just one month ago, on a Sunday where we were playing catch (she is learning baseball from Ami*-Papa!!!) and the dog was with us. In the card I wrote to my dear sweet daughter: "Klia now lives in our hearts, let's treat her well there".

It was a cathartic moment but good that it happened now. She needed closure of sorts and she needed to know that Papa is "ok".

She then did something totally unexpected. She turned around and asked me, in English (wow): "Papa, is it lonely at home now?" and I told her that yes, the place feels very empty, that is is up to us to fill  "home" with our love and good deeds for others. She then drew a picture of Klia on the back of the card, thanked me for the card (which is not necessarily what 7-year olds do....) and then I took her back to her mother. On the way, I just kind of asked in a nonchalant way what she would think were we to stop by a dog kennel in the next months.... and she jumped for joy. Wait and see.

Now, that's a lot of personal information I am sharing, because I trust the CS crew here and it really does kind of reinvigorate my faith in humanity when I see my child (or any child, for that matter) respond the way mine did today.

She is learning to deal with loss in her own way. All I can do is to be at her side and love her, as I always have, and always will.  Thanks for reading.

-Stat

*"Ami" is the German slang for "Amerikaner" (American).


----------



## 007 (Oct 22, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > I think I might head to the Cheapo Depot today just for fun, and buy me some fireworks. My supply is running pretty low.
> ...


Well it's a pretty big store and they have a lot of everything, so I usually mix it up. But my favorites are the mortar types that fire out of a big tube and then explode up in the air, just like what you see at a show only tamed down a bit, still pretty decent.


----------



## 007 (Oct 22, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > I think I might head to the Cheapo Depot today just for fun, and buy me some fireworks. My supply is running pretty low.
> ...


New Years is coming.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 22, 2014)

Tresha91203 said:


> Sounds fabulous! I can't grow lavendar here because we have clay soil. My grandmother, who actually had a garden in a fenced area, had to mix sandy soil in a pot for the lavendar at the gate. Does anyone know why one must always plant lavendar at the garden gate?
> 
> I love differences. I am fascinated by cultures and religions in genreral because they tell us so much about the peoples of that time in that area. I know a lot of the roots for old wives tales, superstitions and cultural oddities like the evolution of Mardis Gras *(and why it ultimately fails everywhere it is tried except Mobile, AL)*.
> 
> ...



I believe you meant to say it ultimately fails everywhere it is tried except New Orleans. Mardi Gras started in Mobile.



> In 1703 French settlers in Mobile established the first organized Mardi Gras celebration tradition in what was to become the United States.
> 
> The first Mardi Gras parade held in New Orleans is recorded to have taken place in 1837.



From: Mardi Gras - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

Nola was 134 years late to the party.


----------



## 007 (Oct 22, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > I think I might head to the Cheapo Depot today just for fun, and buy me some fireworks. My supply is running pretty low.
> ...


It's a pretty fun place. They have all kinds of stuff in the store, but a good half or more of the store is fireworks...

Shop Cheapo Depot.com Great Closeout Items Great Stuff Great Prices


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 22, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.   Slept in again and it was good.  Now enjoying my first cup of coffee and looking forward to a good day.  Can you believe it is Wednesday again already?  Was going to post a small camel here, but when I typed camel thumbnail photo into my browser to get one, I got links to all kinds of camel porn sites????????   Who would have thunk?  So I didn't bother to keep looking but just imagine a thumbnail of a camel here.
> 
> <<<<<<small photo of sappy looking camel>>>>>>>>
> 
> ...


The different spellings of family names has always kind of tickled me. My first wife's mother was Polish. Her maiden name was one of those tongue twisters that no non Polish could pronounce, let alone spell.
Mary was the youngest of 10 children. I met, I believe 9 of them over the years and found that 2 of the brothers spelled the name differently. The oldest brother's son spelled it a 3rd way.

It involved "c's" "z's", several "h's" and far too many vowels in a row for an American boy to even attempt.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 22, 2014)

Lots of interesting stuff happened on this day in history - October 22:

In 1746 the College of New Jersey was chartered.  It would eventually be renamed Princeton University.

In 1784 Russia founded a colony on Kodiak Island, Alaska and claimed Alaska as Russian territory.  They sold it to the USA in 1867.  Why did we want something so far away from the U.S. mainland you ask?  The history is actually a bit murky but apparently relations between Russia and England were pretty tense at that time and Russia was fairly certain they couldn't defend Alaska if war ensued.  And the USA was both interested in friendly relations with Russia and had hopes of annexing British Columbia at some point and acquisition of Alaska was a potential first step.  Opinion of the American public was mixed.  We didn't get British Columbia but Alaska would become the 49th state and we're pretty happy to have it now.

In 1836 Sam Houston was inaugurated as the first President of the Republic of Texas.

In 1879, after years of attempts and hundreds of failures, Thomas Edison tested the first practical electric incandescent light bulb.  It lasted 13 & 1/3 hours before burning out.  Moral of story:  don't give up just because it is hard.

In 1924 Toastmasters International was founded.

In 1975, the USSR landed an unmanned spacecraft on Venus and in 2008 India launched an unmanned spacecraft to the moon.  No doubt it is going to get crowded up there at some point.  And in the desert near Alamogordo NM, a fabulous privately owned spaceport is being completed and the first planned civilian space flight is already sold out.  If you want to get on the standby list, the tickets are roughly $200,000.  If you had the money to burn, would you do that?


----------



## Mertex (Oct 22, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > I think I might head to the Cheapo Depot today just for fun, and buy me some fireworks. My supply is running pretty low.
> ...




We live out in the country.....so fireworks are not restricted.  Everyone comes over on the 4th of July and New Year's eve to pop their fireworks.  We have an unofficial yearly contest going among residents of our sub-division.....Mr. Mertex spent $75 on one humongus beautiful spray/fountainlike firework that lasted a long time and put out a beautiful display....with loud booms, to boot....I think we won it this 4th....at least that's what everyone in our family thinks....


----------



## Pogo (Oct 22, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Morning, all.  We, where I grew up, would pronounce Lopes as "Lo-pez" accent on the first syllable, not "lopes".
> 
> Doesn't mean anything, spats.



I believe "Lopes" would be the Portuguese version of _Lopez_.  They lean to S where Spanish likes Z.
(See Davey Lopes, Los Angeles Dodgers)
Of course, Portuguese wouldn't pronounce it "lopes" either.  More like the Spanish, without the voicing of the Z.  "Lo-pess" or in Brazil, "Lo-pesh".


----------



## Pogo (Oct 22, 2014)

Tresha91203 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Tresha91203 said:
> ...



I just left there last week.  What, there was a meal for me??


----------



## Pogo (Oct 22, 2014)

Tresha91203 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Tresha91203 said:
> ...




Natchez has Mardi Gras too.  Not sure since when, and I've never been there for it, but they do it.
Mardi Gras/Carnival came out of southern/Catholic Europe (especially France, Italy, the southern Germanic areas) and goes back to at least medieval times, some of it said to root back to Roman Saturnalia festival celebrations.  Carnival (_carne vale_, "farewell to flesh") being the last orgiastic let-go before the ascetic tradition of Lent.  Brazil is consumed by it from its Portuguese history (where it's spelled with an A: _Carnaval_ and pronounced something close to "KAR-na-VOWEL").

I think Stats has reported to us in the past on modern Carnival events (Fasching) in Germany...


----------



## Tresha91203 (Oct 22, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds fabulous! I can't grow lavendar here because we have clay soil. My grandmother, who actually had a garden in a fenced area, had to mix sandy soil in a pot for the lavendar at the gate. Does anyone know why one must always plant lavendar at the garden gate?
> ...



Yes, it did. My twin lives across the bay from Mobile (used to be the GM of the Nautilus). Mobile has the better Mardi Gras by far, IMO. Less puking and peeing in the street!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 22, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Just finished the book "Cold Mountain" for the first time, although I have seen the movie in full twice and various bits and pieces several times.
> 
> The narratives of Inman and Ada truly touches the soul.



Very possibly my favorite movie. 

I never would have thought those actors would be that effective in those roles and Rene Zellwegger was incredible, but she was also wonderful in Chicago. Guess I'll read the book.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 22, 2014)

BTW, anyone who likes well-researched and well-written historical fiction, try Sharyn McCrumb's Ballad Novels.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 22, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



People around our lake come for the July 4th holiday and some really pull out all the stops. Sometimes we take the boat out and watch from the middle of the lake but sometimes we just sit on our deck and sip wine. 

While our poor dog hides in the bedroom.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 22, 2014)

Checking in from beautiful downtown Roswell, NM........  Got here in a short 4 1/2 hours and was able to check into the hotel early.  Grabbed some Jimmy Johns for lunch and we're now relaxing waiting to get ready for the interview this afternoon.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 22, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Our cats disappear as soon as the fireworks start....and you don't see them till the next morning.  I think they go under the beds.


----------



## 007 (Oct 22, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


My cat sits on her tower in the window and watches them.


----------



## 007 (Oct 22, 2014)

Nothing political or religious about this so I thought I'd post it. I found it kinda interesting.

What's up with Michigan?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 22, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Checking in from beautiful downtown Roswell, NM........  Got here in a short 4 1/2 hours and was able to check into the hotel early.  Grabbed some Jimmy Johns for lunch and we're now relaxing waiting to get ready for the interview this afternoon.



Let us know how it goes/went.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## westwall (Oct 22, 2014)

It's videos like these that give me hope for the human race.



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2014)

westwall said:


> It's videos like these that give me hope for the human race.
> 
> 
> 
> Embedded media from this media site is no longer available



Do unto others...


----------



## R.D. (Oct 22, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing political or religious about this so I thought I'd post it. I found it kinda interesting.
> ...


Well, calling the Arabic community  fat may not be pc, but I'm not offended.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 22, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Checking in from beautiful downtown Roswell, NM........  Got here in a short 4 1/2 hours and was able to check into the hotel early.  Grabbed some Jimmy Johns for lunch and we're now relaxing waiting to get ready for the interview this afternoon.
> ...


Okay, panel interview, two other applicants, both already in the system with specific knowledge of the job.......  Getting the feeling the wife was interviewed to fulfill the legal requirements of interviewing x number of people for a specific job.  
Now that doesn't mean she couldn't be considered for another position elsewhere in the state.  We'll see. 
BTW, that drive between Vaughn and Roswell is loooong........ even if it's only a little more than an hour.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 22, 2014)

Where did Save's post go?  That wasn't the least bit political, religious or controversial, he was simply stating a fact.


----------



## R.D. (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## 007 (Oct 22, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Where did Save's post go?  That wasn't the least bit political, religious or controversial, he was simply stating a fact.


Well, funny little shenanigans around here don't surprise me in the least.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 22, 2014)

blackhawk said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


Are armadillos good to eat?


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 22, 2014)

I deleted it.  I'm discouraged by some of the backbiting in here recently, so I'm not going to give people a chance to target me.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 22, 2014)

Mertex said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like my SIL will be assigned to Ft Lewis, WA.  My daughter told me that if there is any place she hates more than Ft Bragg, it's Ft Lewis.  But, like a good wife, she's started looking at the real estate listings.  Personally, *I like WA *far better than NC.  The climate is cooler and more comfortable.  Between Boeing and SeaTac airport, I should find a decent job. There are also community colleges in the area that offer aviation maintenance programs I could teach.  It also means I have to drive half as far when I leave AK.  I am not looking forward to dragging my home so far.
> ...


That's one of the things my daughter is focusing on, the fact that she'll be able to have a great garden.  She's going to look for rural property in farm country.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 22, 2014)

Mertex said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Maybe you should take up archery?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 22, 2014)

Tresha91203 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Yeah, sun is often in short supply in that area, unless you count the "liquid" sunshine...


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 22, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Never tried one my gut instinct would be no.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 22, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I'm betting that was for sport, .22s being somewhat under powered for some types of roaches


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 22, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Having some personal experience and citing up close and personal experience of close family members, it is almost impossible to land one of the higher paying, higher level state or federal jobs unless you know somebody, and then that somebody has to have some clout .  When we first moved to New Mexico we were assured by my BIL, a high level appointee under the immediate former governor, that the New Mexico government would hire according to merit.  Merit would be determined by 1/3 experience and 2/3 scores on a proficiency exam.  Hombre brought as much or more experience to the job as any other candidate applying for the position and he aced the exam--100%  No other candidate scored higher than 90%.   He never got a call.

We were subsequently advised by friends in high places that had my BIL still been in his position, Hombre would have been a shoe in.  But without that connection. . . . .and that is true in essentially every state government and the federal government no matter who is in power.  It isn't fair.  But it is the way it is.  Only way to get there other than via nepotism or cronyism is to go in at low level and gradually work your way up and even then there is a glass ceiling for those without connections.  At least you can have some chances to establish some connections while working your way up.

But that road between Roswell and Vaughn is close to 100 miles with absolutely nothing in between.  If you did it in a little over one hour, I bet there are cops out there still looking for you.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 22, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> natrualgas said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


Hengst = bull?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 22, 2014)

blackhawk said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



Actually they are edible and properly prepared quite palatable.  Sort of like high quality pork.  I have read that there are areas of Mexico in which they are considered a delicacy and parts of South America where Armadillos are kept as edible pets. 

The only problem is a suspicion--it isn't conclusive, but still only a suspicion--that Armadillos may be the only animal known to carry and transmit leprosy.  So if you're going to eat one, I would suggest handling it with rubber gloves on and make sure the meat is thoroughly done.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 22, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.   Slept in again and it was good.  Now enjoying my first cup of coffee and looking forward to a good day.  Can you believe it is Wednesday again already?  Was going to post a small camel here, but when I typed camel thumbnail photo into my browser to get one, I got links to all kinds of camel porn sites????????   Who would have thunk?  So I didn't bother to keep looking but just imagine a thumbnail of a camel here.
> 
> <<<<<<small photo of sappy looking camel>>>>>>>>
> 
> ...


You want some butchered pronunciations, come to Alaska...how do you pronounce "Tok"?  Or try Tatitlek...


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 22, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I don't really think I will be chowing down on an animal that here is often referred to as an East Texas speed bump.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 22, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> I got back about one hour ago from visiting my daughter. She saw me coming toward the Elementary School, took a running start, sprang into my arms with a force that almost knocked me over, hugged me, gave me a big old kiss and said *"Papa, Du hast mir sehr gefehlt, Papa!"* (Papa, I really missed you, Papa!"). Now, it's only been two days since I saw her, but the whole thing with the passing of our family dog really got to her and she was trying to tell me that she wanted to talk about it.
> 
> Since the weather was really nasty (Lord, it has turned really cold, really fast....brrr), we headed for the ice-cream cafe, but she didn't want ice-cream today. Instead, we ended up at a bakery with a sit-down area: she had a "Berliner" (jelly-filled) donut, I had one of the famous North-Rhein-Westfalian pretzels that are worth shipping overseas (  ) and some Cappucino. She was bound and determined to sit in my lap, munch her donut and be hugged by Papa. Glorious, just glorious it is to be a Papa.
> 
> ...


Our children sometimes are far better connected to a special magic that seems to wear off of us as we grow older, more mature.  Bless your daughter, and bless you, Stats.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 22, 2014)

westwall said:


> It's videos like these that give me hope for the human race.
> 
> 
> 
> Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


Brilliant.  Thanks.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 22, 2014)

Foxy,
If I might make a request for an addition to the prayer/good vibes list?
One of my students arrived late for a test this morning.  He'd obviously been crying.  He explained that his brother, a firefighter, had been involved in a gas explosion while answering a call.  His brother has, at the least, a broken back, broken ribs, and burns over most of his body.  Please include Sean's brother, Sean, and their family on the vigil list.  Thank you.
I excused him from the test until he feels more up to the task.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 22, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


One cop in an unmarked blew by me like I was standing still and I was doing 80........  He quickly disappeared from view.


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 22, 2014)

This is really neat, and it only happens this time of year.

The setting sun streams into the west-facing back porch window (streak on the floor), while at the same the sun reflects off the windows of the homes across the street and back into our east-facing front porch
window.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 22, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> I deleted it.  I'm discouraged by some of the backbiting in here recently, so I'm not going to give people a chance to target me.


Pretty sure the backbiting is a result of personal tension/stress some members are experiencing, there are some raw nerves most likely due to what's currently happening in their lives.  I wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------



## Truman123 (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## 007 (Oct 22, 2014)

Truman123 said:


> View attachment 33187


I'd have to say oxycodone and whiskey...


----------



## Mertex (Oct 22, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Ewww.....I hear they carry leprosy.....I'd have to be starving and ew, no, not even then, could I eat armadillo.


----------



## Noomi (Oct 22, 2014)

Haven't been here in awhile, hope all is well.

Had to get a new laptop cable yesterday as the old one broke. Hard not having a laptop for a day, I tell you!
Work is still the same old same old.
Am concerned about my darling friend. Apart from her irritating the hell out of me with her sullenness, I do hope nothing is wrong in her life.

Another friend graded to their green belt last Friday, which was well deserved. She has graded three times this year alone - a feat which for most students is near impossible.

This weekend I might head to the local showgrounds. Go on a few rides, get some showbags, take lots of pictures, see the circus. Its a once a year thing, like an annual fair, or fete, whatever you guys call it.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 22, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



They have really tough shells.....I once hit one with a baseball bat and the damn thing bounced up in the air like a basketball.  Besides, they only come out at night, kinda hard to aim at one in the dark from a distance.


----------



## Grandma (Oct 23, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Are armadillos good to eat?



No. They carry leprosy.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 23, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Haven't been here in awhile, hope all is well.
> 
> Had to get a new laptop cable yesterday as the old one broke. Hard not having a laptop for a day, I tell you!
> Work is still the same old same old.
> ...



Good to hear from you Noomi....sorry to  hear about your laptop cable breaking, glad you were able to get a replacement....I can't stand being without my computer...


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 23, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I deleted it.  I'm discouraged by some of the backbiting in here recently, so I'm not going to give people a chance to target me.
> ...



Yes, yesterday was just a bad vibes day for some I think with some real anger, hurt feelings, and honest opinion expressed.  I suspect every one of us gets that way sometimes.   And blessedly the storm blew over and we are able to love and empathize with those who need it, laugh with those who need it, hope with those who need it, joke with those who enjoy it, listen to those who have stuff to share, learn and ponder and wonder with those who are figuring stuff out.  And everybody seems to have put the sand on everything else.  Hey we're family.  What can I say?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 23, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Pogo's aunt,
Derideo_te for comfort and healing,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
GW's student/friend Sean, his injured brother, and their family,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.





P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 23, 2014)

Good morning,  everyone.  A good Thursday to you. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 23, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > natrualgas said:
> ...




As in Stud.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 23, 2014)

007 said:


> Nothing political or religious about this so I thought I'd post it. I found it kinda interesting.
> 
> What's up with Michigan?




Actually, Korean stuck out more to me, in Georgia and VIRGINIA. Virginia!??!?!?!?



And if I remember correctly, Hmong is a common language, a bridge-language, between S. China and the countries under it, like Vietnam, Laos, Kambodscha, etc....


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 23, 2014)

I agree Foxfyre and Ringel.  It was my own choice to leave USMB for a long time, but it is hard to feel reconnected some times.  The new format took a while to adjust, but more troubling is the rampant race and religion haters out on the board.  I look at the new posts section and many times just walk away without posting on anything.  Partially because of my long absences, I find it difficult to come into the Coffee Shop after reading what some of our crew has written out on the board.  The disconnect between their demeanor in here and out there is too great for me to want to chat.  Again, I think being gone a long time has been a factor there.

My purpose in being here is for entertainment, I'm bored a lot.  I enjoy saying something that makes you smile or laugh, maybe see a different political view.  Seize the day.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 23, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> I agree Foxfyre and Ringel.  It was my own choice to leave USMB for a long time, but it is hard to feel reconnected some times.  The new format took a while to adjust, but more troubling is the rampant race and religion haters out on the board.  I look at the new posts section and many times just walk away without posting on anything.  Partially because of my long absences, I find it difficult to come into the Coffee Shop after reading what some of our crew has written out on the board.  The disconnect between their demeanor in here and out there is too great for me to want to chat.  Again, I think being gone a long time has been a factor there.
> 
> My purpose in being here is for entertainment, I'm bored a lot.  I enjoy saying something that makes you smile or laugh, maybe see a different political view.  Seize the day.


Save, I've taken two or three very long sabbaticals from the board, during the longest one I tried to come back and post a few times but like you found I wasn't ready to deal with the down and dirty.  Also I really had nothing I wanted to share even with friends, I'd look at the posts, wonder why I was even here then log off.  That went on for months then suddenly one day I started posting again and everything was back to normal. 
In my case I'm pretty sure depression had a lot to do with it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 23, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing political or religious about this so I thought I'd post it. I found it kinda interesting.
> ...


Very large Korean contingent primarily in Northern Virginia (DC Metro).


----------



## R.D. (Oct 23, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I agree Foxfyre and Ringel.  It was my own choice to leave USMB for a long time, but it is hard to feel reconnected some times.  The new format took a while to adjust, but more troubling is the rampant race and religion haters out on the board.  I look at the new posts section and many times just walk away without posting on anything.  Partially because of my long absences, I find it difficult to come into the Coffee Shop after reading what some of our crew has written out on the board.  The disconnect between their demeanor in here and out there is too great for me to want to chat.  Again, I think being gone a long time has been a factor there.
> ...


I took time off too...I guess that what the cool guys do 

The CS is a double edged sword.   It was a good liberal friend here that had me take things in stride in the threads, but, sometimes the meaness out there I just can't separate from the poster in here.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 23, 2014)

Morning all...first rather cool, dare I say cold, morning in a long time here.


----------



## 007 (Oct 23, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I agree Foxfyre and Ringel.  It was my own choice to leave USMB for a long time, but it is hard to feel reconnected some times.  The new format took a while to adjust, but more troubling is the rampant race and religion haters out on the board.  I look at the new posts section and many times just walk away without posting on anything.  Partially because of my long absences, I find it difficult to come into the Coffee Shop after reading what some of our crew has written out on the board.  The disconnect between their demeanor in here and out there is too great for me to want to chat.  Again, I think being gone a long time has been a factor there.
> ...


And it's no secret that I too have recently taken a lot of time off, practically the entire summer, but I think the reasons I did were different. I won't go into the sordid details but, I did also have the same thoughts as you two. But I'll tell ya point blank, yes the CS was full of conservative friends when it started, and we'd get a liberal come in every once and awhile and troll the joint up with some nasty comments, and then it went back to just us. Now it seems that there are quite a few liberals that have decided to come in here and join in the chat and act normal. This is all fine and dandy with me. I'm certain that's what Foxy had in mind when she started it, a place where anyone could come and chat without the vile, caustic rudeness like the rest of the board. Well, I too know what SL means seeing what others say else where on the board and then seeing them in here. The way I feel about that is, if you don't like them out in other places on the board, then you don't have to like them in here. But for the sake of keeping the peace and playing by the rules in here, I just ignore them. It's easy enough to do.

Kinda interesting though why any liberal would want to come in here after all the years of running us down like they did.


----------



## 007 (Oct 23, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


There's places in NV where you just set your cruise at 90 mph and forget about it. Ain't nobody out there who cares. You go any slower than that and you will get passed.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 23, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


I can still get down and dirty with the best of em if I want to, heck for a while I was the reigning champ of putdowns on the board at one time but now I save it for the truly asinine posters.  As for here in the CS there have only been a couple of posters (in the past) that I would not even acknowledge but that was after I discovered they were patently racist, seriously homophobic or purely status driven.  Otherwise I find some of us can club, kick, punch and gouge each other on the open board but be normal, respectful humans here and sometimes even joke about our open board interactions, separating politics from the person.


----------



## 007 (Oct 23, 2014)

Mertex said:


> They have really tough shells.....I once hit one with a baseball bat and the damn thing bounced up in the air like a basketball.


ROFLMFAO...  ...  ...


----------



## Pogo (Oct 23, 2014)

Good thing "not getting passed" isn't the point of travelling... 

Well, when I pulled into the driveway from an overnight trip last night, Hobbes was there to greet me, jumped right into the driver's seat when I opened my door.  I had left him in the tree to figure it out for himself and eventually he did.  First time he's done that on his own.  Good thing too, as I'm about to leave him for a five-day trip.

He's like a feline business traveller.  Books his tree for three or four nights, then goes home.

"But the cat came back..
He just couldn't stay away...."


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 23, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Morning all...first rather cool, dare I say cold, morning in a long time here.


Foggy and cool here this morning.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 23, 2014)

Pogo, please remember you never find cat skeletons in trees.  Halloween might be an exception.  Otherwise, they always come down.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 23, 2014)

31.5 degrees and frosty here Bodecea.  Imagine the confidence one must have to say 31.5 degrees.  Those guys at weather bug just ooze the stuff.


----------



## 007 (Oct 23, 2014)

Got to get going here... I'm headed over to Madison to Truax Field to get my military ID. I hear there's a BX and a commissary there because of the AF reserve squadron there. Won't hurt to have the ID for other reasons though too.


----------



## 007 (Oct 23, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Pogo, please remember you never find cat skeletons in trees.  Halloween might be an exception.  Otherwise, they always come down.


They be easy pickin's for owls and hawks up in the trees too.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 23, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Pogo, please remember you never find cat skeletons in trees.  Halloween might be an exception.  Otherwise, they always come down.



That's what everybody kept telling me the first three times.  Each of those, he stayed up four days, through cold and rain with no food or water, until somebody finally plucked him out of there.  That's why this is kind of a turning point.



007 said:


> They be easy pickin's for owls and hawks up in the trees too.



Exactly, and we've got lots of raptors here already.  We had a hawk gliding overhead observing the situation when I was trying to coax him down.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 23, 2014)

Amazing.  Had dinner last night around 7:30 at a Mexican restaurant here in Roswell that came highly recommended.  The portions were huge and the food was great, I ate waaaaay too much.  Still feel full after waking up though much of it might be the after affects of eating frijoles refritos........ 
Right now I feel like I won't need to eat for another week.......


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 23, 2014)

I wonder if there is a need for a USMB infomercial?  My messageboard life was almost over, but I was saved by The Cat Lovers Thread and Coffee Shop.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 23, 2014)

Pogo said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo, please remember you never find cat skeletons in trees.  Halloween might be an exception.  Otherwise, they always come down.
> ...


 
Stop being a helicopter parent.  

In your case it might end up being literal.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 23, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Amazing.  Had dinner last night around 7:30 at a Mexican restaurant here in Roswell that came highly recommended.  The portions were huge and the food was great, I ate waaaaay too much.  Still feel full after waking up though much of it might be the after affects of eating frijoles refritos........
> Right now I feel like I won't need to eat for another week.......


 
Read an article that farts can prevent cancer.  You want to open a clinic?


----------



## Pogo (Oct 23, 2014)

007 said:


> Nothing political or religious about this so I thought I'd post it. I found it kinda interesting.
> 
> What's up with Michigan?




Don't know what this was but it looked like it might have been interesting -- again, doesn't show up for me at all.  Thanks to Mertex's tip about the BB editor thingy I was able to see the link, but even pasting that in a new tab only opens Photobucket with no image.

Is the URL really supposed to begin with "http://s796"?  Is something being truncated?   I don't get it.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 23, 2014)

Apparently hydrogen sulfide aids in the health of mitochondria, which makes cells live longer.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 23, 2014)

Good morning, not so chilly here.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 23, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing.  Had dinner last night around 7:30 at a Mexican restaurant here in Roswell that came highly recommended.  The portions were huge and the food was great, I ate waaaaay too much.  Still feel full after waking up though much of it might be the after affects of eating frijoles refritos........
> ...


More refritos anyone?


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 23, 2014)

Hand sanitizer is a gateway drug to OCD

^^^

I don't always read sigs, this is so Mrs. Liberty.


----------



## R.D. (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 23, 2014)

007 said:


> And it's no secret that I too have recently taken a lot of time off, practically the entire summer, but I think the reasons I did were different. I won't go into the sordid details but, I did also have the same thoughts as you two. But I'll tell ya point blank, yes the *CS was full of conservative friends when it started, and we'd get a liberal come in every once and awhile and troll the joint up* with some nasty comments, and then it went back to just us. Now it seems that there are *quite a few liberals that have decided to come in here and join in the chat and act normal.* This is all fine and dandy with me. I'm certain that's what Foxy had in mind when she started it, a place where anyone could come and chat without the vile, caustic rudeness like the rest of the board. Well, I too know what SL means seeing what others say else where on the board and then seeing them in here. The way I feel about that is, if you don't like them out in other places on the board, then you don't have to like them in here. But for the sake of keeping the peace and playing by the rules in here, I just ignore them. It's easy enough to do.
> 
> *Kinda interesting though why any liberal would want to come in here after all the years of running us down like they did*.



So, enough is enough.

Excuse me, but not one damned word of the bolded from what you wrote is appropriate for the CS, it goes against the very idea of the CS!  That was really, really, really crappy of you in every possible way, 007 . Shame on you.

Interesting that you speak about "Liberals" this way.  This just confirms the sense among virtually every Liberal on this board that the CS is really for Conservatives, that "Liberals" are only tolerated when it is convienient. And now, based on what you wrote, it is abundantly clear to me that Liberals are really not welcome in the CS at all, this has all been just smoke and mirrors the entire time.

And just to let you know, what you say about the behavior of "Liberals" on this board is probably what most Liberals think of many "Conservatives" on this board. So much for us treating each other like human beings.

Your posting just broke every bit of trust that could have existed here in the CS. You just destroyed it.

Gee, thanks.  I think USMB needs a reset. Your words prove my point.

To this end, an alternative to the Coffee Shop has been started by me:

*THE CAPPUCINO CORRAL*

The Cappucino Corral US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


Derideo_Te 
Mertex 
bodecea 
Luddly Neddite 
Nyvin 
Pogo 
rightwinger 
Seawytch 
Wolfsister77 
AceRothstein 
C_Clayton_Jones 
daws101 
Flopper 
guno 
MarcATL 
Nosmo King 
kiwiman127 
pepperpot 
TheOldSchool 
rdean 
Mac1958 
CrusaderFrank 
Billy000 
aaronleland 
Lipush 
mudwhistle 
Delta4Embassy 
JakeStarkey 
Ringel05 
Sherry 


This is just a starting list, but *ALL* members of USMB are cordially invited to a thread that will actually do what the the lounge is supposed to be about: to treat everyone with the same dignity and respect.

Best to you all.

Stat


----------



## R.D. (Oct 23, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Good morning, not so chilly here.


Morning!

Chilly enough here I'm going to make the first pot of homemade chicken soup today.   I love the way it makes the house smell


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 23, 2014)

Stat, lighten up, please.

007 is an outlier whatever with the strangest ideas out on the Board.  He will erupt in the CS now and then.

Who cares?  He normally follows the rules here.

Leave it to Foxfyre to talk to him.

I don't want a CS for liberals, one for moderates, one for cons, or anything else.

We have enough disruptions by outliers from the left and right as it is.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 23, 2014)

R.D. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, not so chilly here.
> ...



Love soups in the fall with grilled cheese sandwiches.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 23, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > And it's no secret that I too have recently taken a lot of time off, practically the entire summer, but I think the reasons I did were different. I won't go into the sordid details but, I did also have the same thoughts as you two. But I'll tell ya point blank, yes the *CS was full of conservative friends when it started, and we'd get a liberal come in every once and awhile and troll the joint up* with some nasty comments, and then it went back to just us. Now it seems that there are *quite a few liberals that have decided to come in here and join in the chat and act normal.* This is all fine and dandy with me. I'm certain that's what Foxy had in mind when she started it, a place where anyone could come and chat without the vile, caustic rudeness like the rest of the board. Well, I too know what SL means seeing what others say else where on the board and then seeing them in here. The way I feel about that is, if you don't like them out in other places on the board, then you don't have to like them in here. But for the sake of keeping the peace and playing by the rules in here, I just ignore them. It's easy enough to do.
> ...


I understand your current emotional state due to the loss of a beloved pet but don't you think your response is extreme?  007 is pretty far right and doesn't speak for the majority of us here and no, the CS wasn't ever a conservative only thread, it's always been open to anyone who will respect the rules.


----------



## R.D. (Oct 23, 2014)

Not cool


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 23, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Hand sanitizer is a gateway drug to OCD
> 
> ^^^
> 
> I don't always read sigs, this is so Mrs. Liberty.


I'm actually mildly OCD, I'm aware of it  so I can easily control it without medication.  Besides the overuse of anti bacterial and anti viral products can have a detrimental effect resulting in the opposite of what the user is trying to achieve.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 23, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Hot soups are more of a winter thing for me.  I rarely eat grilled cheese any more, mostly because I like it cooked in lots and lots of butter.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 23, 2014)

Okay, gotta start packing up, do a little more running around Roswell for an hour or two before driving home.  Talk to ya'll later.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 23, 2014)

Stat....your complaint could have been addressed to Foxfyre or 007.  You are making this as partisan as anyone here.  It is destructive and unnecessary imho.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 23, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Stat, lighten up, please.
> 
> 007 is an outlier whatever with the strangest ideas out on the Board.  He will erupt in the CS now and then.
> 
> ...





Thank you Jake.  Well said.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 23, 2014)

Do  you really think all the support we have given you was fake Stat?

Now you are willing to repay the kindness and friendship by attacking?

Is this cause for some rethinking on my part too.  Was yours genuine?  I tend to think it is real.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 23, 2014)

Morning Everybody !

Thursday's Smiles












The Dude has been watching too much of the cartoon network !


----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 23, 2014)

Stat....you recently got a huge outpouring of support which I believe was very genuine. 

Then you get angry over the comments from one poster that were not directed at you....you simply do not like his politics. 

In response...you not only wish to take your ball and go home....but punish the very people who gave you support by starting a rival thread which obviously serves to undermine the CS...which I assume is your intention.  

We have been friends (I hope we still are) but this does not reflect well on you.  Not at all.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 23, 2014)

Morning Peach.

Does Duff beer go with cookies?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## saveliberty (Oct 23, 2014)

You know this happens sometimes when the decaf gets substituted for the regular.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 23, 2014)

I Okay people. . . . listen up. . . .






We do not have the advantage of eye contact, voice inflections or tone, or body language here, so it is really REALLY easy to misunderstand people in this format.  And a great many of us are dealing will various illnesses, excess stress, depression, and other issues and frustrations that can make us more irritable and reactive than we otherwise might be.  It is so easy to hear something that was never intended.

I would like everybody to memorize this phrase:

*JUST BECAUSE I THINK/FEEL IT DOES NOT MEAN I SHOULD ALWAYS SAY IT*​
Did somebody say something that hit you wrong?  Please take a deep breath and give the person the benefit of the doubt that he or she did not mean it the way it came across.  007 was not knocking all more left leaning peeps in the Coffee Shop, but only those who come in to intentionally disrupt. And some have done that.  Probably some who are right leaners too but those were not identified as such so weren't so obvious.  But nevertheless, if you put a comment into its correct context, it isn't so offensive.  Stat and others were not knocking the Coffee Shoppers but only expressing their personal experience.  Save feels what he feels and we can accept that and move on together.

Some of us have had unpleasant altercations with Coffee Shoppers out on the political threads because we do disagree in matters of religion and politics and some socioeconomic issues.  We have resented some people and hated their demeanor and their point of view out there.   And yes, it IS hard to set those unpleasantries aside in the Coffee Shop, but grown ups can do that.

I have certainly had to give myself an attitude adjustment and Dutch uncle lecture now and then when some of our Coffee Shoppers have not only disrespected me out there, but have been downright hateful and have even neg repped me.  I was white knuckle furious when one Coffee Shopper neg repped another, in the Coffee Shop!!!  But the very very few I cannot yet forgive and forget, I just scroll over their posts and do not bring that from out there in here.  I know a few of you have some people on ignore even in the Coffee Shop.  And that's okay too.  Everybody isn't going to love everybody.

So I do understand.   I just want us to set aside those angers and animosities in here.  Everybody has something about them to love.  Let's look for that and continue to care and encourage and understand and build each other up.  Our differences out there pale in importance to what we have in the Coffee Shop.  In here, all of us regardless of our differences in religion, politics, or personal ideologies can find common ground if we are willing to look for it.

I really do love you guys, even those I have been most angry with.  I don't want to lose what we have here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 23, 2014)

I was late checking in to say hello this morning because some body was wrong on the internet and I had to fix it.  Ya'll know how that is.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 23, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Morning Peach.
> 
> Does Duff beer go with cookies?




Me personally I don't think cookies or any sweets goes with any beer. YUK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 23, 2014)

As a clarification, I was admiting having troubles with the demeanor in here versus out on the board and how extremely different that can be.  It doesn't mean I act on those feelings or thoughts in the CS.  Indeed, it probably just means I post less in here for a while. 

I can say I have not made a fake thank you, agree or informative in here ever.  Further, if I said I symphathized with you, that is exactly what I was doing.  I also understand that if I as a conservative have felt this way in here, I expect that liberals may have had the same feelings.  I think it is relatable from each side?


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 23, 2014)

peach174 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Morning Peach.
> ...


 
Peach I am not sure beer goes with beer.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 23, 2014)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Wasn't Nevada the state without any official speed limit for awhile?  Maybe still is?


----------



## peach174 (Oct 23, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Where did I say that?


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 23, 2014)

I kind of LIKE the teacher with a ruler look for you Foxfyre.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 23, 2014)

peach174 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


 
I think I said that Peach.  I'll check with myself and get back to me on that soon.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 23, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...





Well of course you did.
I still don't get how beer going with beer has anything to do with beer going with sweets or how beer had anything to do with my picture of coffee and cookies.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 23, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Yup. on our honeymoon trip we drove across it at 115mph.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 23, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> I kind of LIKE the teacher with a ruler look for you Foxfyre.



Thanks.  I was torn between that one and this one:


----------



## peach174 (Oct 23, 2014)

I like your first pick Foxfyre, it suits you better.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 23, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> This is really neat, and it only happens this time of year.
> 
> The setting sun streams into the west-facing back porch window (streak on the floor), while at the same the sun reflects off the windows of the homes across the street and back into our east-facing front porch
> window.



Can't see the image, H. It seems to be from your Gmail account?


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 23, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Tell it to ADMIN. I got called paranoid and delusional.

Good afternoon all! I slept in til noon and woke up to a stunning day. 72 here under a deep blue sky with a slight breeze

I had moved the hummingbird feeder to the gazebo where jellowjackets found it and have been swarming it constantly for several days. It appears that they have futzed with the nipple on the end and opened it up to the point where the sugarwater dripped out quickly. Of course, the dripping water was hitting the railing below and that brought more bees. The dripping has stopped and there's only a half dozen bees left chewing on my deck.
I do need to build an arm to get any drips out over the lawn.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 23, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > This is really neat, and it only happens this time of year.
> ...



I couldn't see it either.  And I want to.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 23, 2014)

peach174 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


 
Explaining jokes sort of sucks all the funny out of it, but sure, for you the moon.  It is a Homer Simpson mug with a cookie slot under the cup right?  Homer liked a beer named Duff, if memory serves.  Hence Duff beer and cookies.

Then you said cookies and beer didn't sound tasty.  I agreed and went further to suggest I wasn't sure beer went with beer.  If you're going to be my straightman, you have to play along better.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 23, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I agree a good joke shouldn't have to be explained.  But I, the absolute epitome of fun and wisdom and all (cough),  don't always get  jokes.  I get on some threads in which everybody seems to be having a great time and 'getting it' and it is absolutely mystifying to me and I don't get it at all.  They might as well be speaking some obscure foreign language.  And sometimes somebody tells a joke and I'm not getting it, so I finally admit it and ask......and when it is explained the light comes on and I whack my forehead and go 'duh.....'

And sometimes I don't get it even when it is explained.

And sometimes I get the humor when nobody else seems to.

I am guessing most of us are like that sometimes.  (I hope anyway.)


----------



## peach174 (Oct 23, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Ummmmmmm................
I thought I was being the straightman errrr... woman. oops  see it din't do well when you can't read eyes or faces or hear the voices.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 23, 2014)

Hear the voices?


----------



## R.D. (Oct 23, 2014)

I hear voices


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 23, 2014)

You are not alone Foxfyre.

On the comedy thingy...

...maybe Hombre is home, I don't know...

stay out of the shower just in case.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 23, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


No. Never. Everyone else always gets it. 

I frequently "get it" but don't find it funny in the least and sometimes, what I find funny, few others even notice.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 23, 2014)

Hombre isn't home.  But I don't need a shower.  I think I'll make cinnamon toast now.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 23, 2014)

I was not hungry . . . until now


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 23, 2014)

Maybe if I came with a manual?  My mom said there never was one.  Any ideas where I could look?


----------



## Pogo (Oct 23, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



First thing, move the feeder.  Yellowjackets aren't too smart and the hummers will find it before the YJs do.  Second, if it's got any yellow color on it, scrape it off.  All yellow does is attract yellowjackets in the field and humans in the store.  Doesn't do a thing for hummers.


----------



## R.D. (Oct 23, 2014)

Growing up my brothers called me FML...five minute later...because I was always slow to get jokes.    Now FML means something altogether different.   I don't use that nick anymore


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 23, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Maybe if I came with a manual?  My mom said there never was one.  Any ideas where I could look?



I tried to write one once.  Nobody understood it.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 23, 2014)

I don't know why.....but this really made me laugh.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 23, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Hear the voices?




oooooooooo hear the voices 
After all it is Halloween 
I meant that we can not hear each other talk. Listening to how someone say's something, you get the jokes better or anything else being said than just our typing, without reading faces or eyes or peoples voices we can all misunderstand things. Just like Foxfyre said.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 23, 2014)

And just so there is equal time....and no partisanship.....a couple of guys looking ridiculous.


----------



## R.D. (Oct 23, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> And just so there is equal time....and no partisanship.....a couple of guys looking ridiculous.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 23, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> I don't know why.....but this really made me laugh.



Can't see the image WQ     And I want to.


----------



## R.D. (Oct 23, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know why.....but this really made me laugh.
> ...


What's weird is I can only see some images after hitting the reply button.  In the reply voila the image appears.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 23, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


No yellow on it and I will move it. The biggest problem is the fluid dripping onto the wooden rail. The yellowjackets flock to that and eventually find the source. If I get the hanging point out far enough that the occasional drip lands on the lawn 12 feet below, I should be good to go.

AND I won't have to sit out here with my epi pen.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 23, 2014)

I did that R.D. and I still can't see the image.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 23, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know why.....but this really made me laugh.
> ...



Interesting! I opened a reply box to say I couldn't see the image as well and I can see it there. And when I report bugs, I'M called paranoid and delusional.


----------



## westwall (Oct 23, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...







I once had to drive from Roswell to Dallas and I think I took hwy 310?  Something like that anyway, and I saw more deer than cars on the drive.  A LOT more.  Like orders of magnitude more!  What was funny was on the map there would be a town shown and as we came up to the town on the road we would make a bet as to whether there would be a light on in it!

I wonder if it's still as empty today?


----------



## westwall (Oct 23, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Checking in from beautiful downtown Roswell, NM........  Got here in a short 4 1/2 hours and was able to check into the hotel early.  Grabbed some Jimmy Johns for lunch and we're now relaxing waiting to get ready for the interview this afternoon.







There used to be a Schlotskeys deli there too.  Good food!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 23, 2014)

westwall said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Pretty much.  Though I would think you would have seen a lot more pronghorn antelope than deer driving any direction out of Roswell.  There used to be two remote gas stations between Roswell and Vaughn but both of those places are now closed down and boarded up.  There is absolutely nothing out there.  Shorter distance between Roswell and Artesia going south but still pretty empty.  Long lonely drive east from Roswell to Portales.  More interesting drive going west into the Sacramento Mountains.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 23, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



I can't see it even in the reply box.  And I have done nothing to alter or change any settings in the software.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 23, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


 
Which one do you WANT us to call you Ernie?


----------



## westwall (Oct 23, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...






You are probably correct, it was dark so they were silhouetted.  Hence the generic "deer".  Which highway is that BTW?  I just remember it was long, boring and devoid of humans.


----------



## R.D. (Oct 23, 2014)

peach174 said:


> I did that R.D. and I still can't see the image.


Hmmm, can you this time?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 23, 2014)

I can see it fine.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 23, 2014)

R.D. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > I did that R.D. and I still can't see the image.
> ...



NO


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 23, 2014)

I can't see it either.  The good news, I'm NOT delusional.  Bad news, I might be paranoid.  Thanks tons.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 23, 2014)

westwall said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Chances are you would be on Highway 380 that goes pretty well directly east out of Roswell--straight shot with nothing in between 70+ miles to the tiny town of Tatum--flat, flat treeless country there--and then soon into Texas where you would have several choices of how to proceed on east to Dallas.  Highway 70 goes northeast out of Roswell through similar terrain to Portales--better road but less direct route to get to Dallas so I'm guessing it was 380.


----------



## R.D. (Oct 23, 2014)

peach174 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


I opened the image, the copied and pasted the url into the img box. That was my only idea....  it worked for my tablet, sorry


----------



## Mertex (Oct 23, 2014)

007 said:


> Kinda interesting though *why any liberal would want to come in here after all the years of running us down like they did.*


Because it is part of USMB, and members can post wherever they want?

I think most liberals have similar feelings, why would any conservative feel like they own a specific thread and it's there just for them?  And, in my experience here, it has always been the conservatives that post political stuff that is against the rules in this forum.

I have a lot of Republican friends in RL, and we get along just fine as long as we don't discuss politics.  I would think it  would be the same here in this non-partisan thread, but some seem to be having a difficult time with it.


----------



## boedicca (Oct 23, 2014)

Mertex said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Kinda interesting though *why any liberal would want to come in here after all the years of running us down like they did.*
> ...




Agreed.  My family members range from far left to far right...and we have "politics free" gatherings in order to keep the peace.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 23, 2014)

R.D. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > I did that R.D. and I still can't see the image.
> ...


Nope.  All I see is a black box with a white X in it surrounded by a thin border both on the page and in the reply box.  But I see hundreds of photos other folks post with no problem.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 23, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > I think most liberals have similar feelings, why would any conservative feel like they own a specific thread and it's there just for them?  And, in my experience here, it has always been the conservatives that post political stuff that is against the rules in this forum.
> ...



Us too.  I have specialized separate mailing list for mailing out certain cartoons and jokes that some will giggle at but others would be offended.  No need to peeve folks that just wouldn't appreciate them.  

But I love those who don't appreciate them just as much as those who do.  They are dear, loving, caring, wonderful people, just like our Coffee Shoppers.


----------



## boedicca (Oct 23, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



We have a family tradition of saying "How about them As?" whenever anyone treads into verboten territory....even when it's not baseball season!


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 23, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Whenever I talk politics with my father, it turns into a fairly heated argument.  It's not really a left/right issue, but I find his political views to be.....I suppose naive is the best word I can use.  Extremely partisan, at least.  However, I usually will just keep right on arguing until he decides it's time we stop.   I am almost always up for a good argument when it's face to face; I do things completely differently here, in this text format that isn't real time.

But I certainly agree that a person's political views doesn't prevent me from being their friend or caring about them, no matter how far apart we may be.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 23, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


"Stud" I can buy.  "Bull"...well, that too, but not as in the four-legged kind that makes hamburgers.  I always thought "statistic-stallion" was kind of catchy...my bad!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 23, 2014)

007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


If there's someone here with whom I have had an unpleasant experience "outside", I tend to be politely cool.  Just like any other social situation, you don't have to (virtually) sit down and have a brew with someone who treats you like Satan incarnate once you step out of the joint.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 23, 2014)

Me neither.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 23, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




You need to take Beano before eating dem der things.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 23, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


You might earn points with ADMIN for either. Take your pick. Anyone but HIM, it's really not a problem.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 23, 2014)

R.D. said:


>


Was there a $2 tax?


----------



## boedicca (Oct 23, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




I just prefer to have some politics free time and interactions.


----------



## R.D. (Oct 23, 2014)

Mertex said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Kinda interesting though *why any liberal would want to come in here after all the years of running us down like they did.*
> ...


Not that he needs my defending him, but even what you bolded shows he was referring to the trashing that some have done about the CS.  The fun some had at Foxies expense...http://www.usmessageboard.com/threads/is-the-coffee-house-a-right-wing-rep-circle-jerk.339344/....one example.   I do think he painted with too broad a brush, because I'm not sure any of them have joined us here.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 23, 2014)

R.D. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > I did that R.D. and I still can't see the image.
> ...


I only see it when I open the reply box. Earlier, I saw it in your post AFTER I had seen it in the reply box.

Most other images, I see right off.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 23, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Good thing "not getting passed" isn't the point of travelling...
> 
> Well, when I pulled into the driveway from an overnight trip last night, Hobbes was there to greet me, jumped right into the driver's seat when I opened my door.  I had left him in the tree to figure it out for himself and eventually he did.  First time he's done that on his own.  Good thing too, as I'm about to leave him for a five-day trip.
> 
> ...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 23, 2014)

007 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo, please remember you never find cat skeletons in trees.  Halloween might be an exception.  Otherwise, they always come down.
> ...


And eagles, don't forget eagles!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 23, 2014)

R.D. said:


>



That's just the newest common core math, practical application.  Welcome to America in the 22d century.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 23, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


'Specially tomato bisque!  Nothing goes together like grilled cheese sammiches and cream-of-tomato soup!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 23, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Do  you really think all the support we have given you was fake Stat?
> 
> Now you are willing to repay the kindness and friendship *by attacking*?
> 
> Is this cause for some rethinking on my part too.  Was yours genuine?  I tend to think it is real.



*I have attacked no one*. 

I pointed out a behavior that is absolutely unacceptable here, namely maligning entire groups of people and bringing politics into the CS. But the content of 007's posting makes it clear how very some Conservatives only tolerate Liberals here in the CS.

I am not the one who is being divisive. 007 is.

Where was the Conservative outcry against this crappy attack of his, which was pretty darned low?

Answer: there was none, which exactly proves my point.

That's pretty low.

And if you think that just because some showed some kind and caring thoughts over the passing of my dog, for which I *am* thankful, that this means that I cannot call out something as gross as this, then think again. 'We were nice to you about your dog, so shut up while some Conservatives shit on you'. No thank you, I'm not in the market for that.

Now I'm off to enjoy some nice Cappucino.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 23, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> [QUOTE="Statistikhengst, post: 10026679, member: 46168]
> 
> BTW, the shortening of my name is not, I repeat, not "Statist", but rather, simply "Stat", if you wish.
> 
> ...


Hengst = bull?[/QUOTE]


As in Stud.

[/QUOTE]
"Stud" I can buy.  "Bull"...well, that too, but not as in the four-legged kind that makes hamburgers.  I always thought "statistic-stallion" was kind of catchy...my bad![/QUOTE]

Ooooo....I think Statistic Stallion has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 23, 2014)

Okay Ive identified one problem I'm having with the software.  I can see and also post JPEGs and GIFs with no problem, but not the Png photos that the old software handled easily.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 23, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Not that he needs my defending him, but even what you bolded shows he was referring to the trashing that some have done about the CS.  The fun some had at Foxies expense...http://www.usmessageboard.com/threads/is-the-coffee-house-a-right-wing-rep-circle-jerk.339344/....one example.   I do think he painted with too broad a brush, because I'm not sure any of them have joined us here.



I never even saw that thread, or others like it, if there were others.  The way 007 worded it though, (any Liberal), would include all of us, and I have never run this place down, so I can see where it appears mean and insensitive.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 23, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...




That's exactly what I meant!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 23, 2014)

peach174 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Morning Peach.
> ...


Peanuts go with beer.  Pizza goes with beer.  Beer goes with a good chaser.
Just sayin'...there are some things that go well with beer.  But I agree that sweets are not one of those things.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 23, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Why?  Were you in a hurry?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 23, 2014)

People, re the disagreements of the last couple of days,  can I one more time ask that we put the sand on it and move on?  Everybody has had their say.  I'm not taking anybody's side here but I do understand and can appreciate the feelings that have been expressed by all sides.  But if we keep dredging it up, it is impossible for peace to resume and the Coffee Shop be what it is intended to be which is a place to just be without the stresses and unpleasantries out there.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 23, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Some jokes make references to specific cultural aberrations.  You have to be familiar with the reference in order to enjoy the joke.  Makes telling jokes to the Koreans at work challenging, to say the least.  That's also why so many jokes do not translate well to other languages.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 23, 2014)

peach174 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Hear the voices?
> ...


Having studied multiple languages, and dealing with non-native English speakers on a daily basis, I guarantee that body language plays a big role in how things are interpreted.  The danger is, not all body language translates the same, either!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 23, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> People, re the disagreements of the last couple of days,  can I one more time ask that we put the sand on it and move on?  Everybody has had their say.  I'm not taking anybody's side here but I do understand and can appreciate the feelings that have been expressed by all sides.  But if we keep dredging it up, it is impossible for peace to resume and the Coffee Shop be what it is intended to be which is a place to just be without the stresses and unpleasantries out there.




You are cordially invited to come to the Cappucino Corral and enjoy a nice Cappuccino with me.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 23, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


Dude, they wait until you report bugs to label you "paranoid and delusional"?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 23, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Interesting.  My family tends to entertain similar political views but we absolutely must leave religion at the door.  Religion ranges from saved-again to JWs, Catholics, atheists, and agnostics.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 23, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > People, re the disagreements of the last couple of days,  can I one more time ask that we put the sand on it and move on?  Everybody has had their say.  I'm not taking anybody's side here but I do understand and can appreciate the feelings that have been expressed by all sides.  But if we keep dredging it up, it is impossible for peace to resume and the Coffee Shop be what it is intended to be which is a place to just be without the stresses and unpleasantries out there.
> ...


Sorry, I prefer my coffee like I prefer my partners: hot, black, and bitter.  I'll hang around here a bit and see what crops up.


----------



## boedicca (Oct 23, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Oh, we also don't discuss religion.   How about them As!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 23, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > [QUOTE="Statistikhengst, post: 10026679, member: 46168]
> ...




As in Stud.

[/QUOTE]
"Stud" I can buy.  "Bull"...well, that too, but not as in the four-legged kind that makes hamburgers.  I always thought "statistic-stallion" was kind of catchy...my bad![/QUOTE]

Ooooo....I think Statistic Stallion has a nice ring to it.  






[/QUOTE]
Thank Catherine the Great for that.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 23, 2014)

boedicca said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


It's always best, if peace is to be kept, to lay out the rules of engagement.  Both topics have been "banned" from the CS, and for the most part, observed as any other family gathering that is not intended to degenerate into a shooting war.  There have been some recent events that apparently put some on edge and disturbed their equilibrium, thus translating to somewhat less than proper behavior for such a "family" gathering.  Patience _is _virtue, but we must sometimes extend more to those who are suffering.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 23, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Reminds me of a coworker from the northeast that I worked with in a small west Texas hospital years ago.  Being a daughter of the south I knew all the southern jargon and a lot of deep southerners had settled in the area bringing their culture and linguistic traits with them.   My coworker had never been exposed to any of that though.  So when she was admitting a lady to the E.R. and asked her what her problem was and was informed, "I'm just past going," she would come to me for a translation.  Likewise when somebody would say she was 'fixing a mess of greens' for supper, I would have to explain that.  Most of us wouldn't even stop to think about such as it automatically translated in our heads.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 23, 2014)

Whew!  All caught up, now I've got to drag my butt outside in the cold and finish my chores.  Then I am going to try a new recipe to make soft pretzels, like I used to get in Germany.  I'm also going to make some cookies for the guys that assist me at work.  They're good folk and sometimes the mechanics tend to ignore their efforts, not to mention that the flight crews treat all of the ground crew like furniture! 
Cooler here today, hovering just above 20F.  Things are freezing up and getting firmer.  Winter is definitely here, but more because I earned my first $40 bonus de-icing airplanes last night!  It's still sunny, no clouds in sight.  Of course, sunny days in winter are the coldest.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 23, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Do you know what "budgies" are, then?


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 23, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > People, re the disagreements of the last couple of days,  can I one more time ask that we put the sand on it and move on?  Everybody has had their say.  I'm not taking anybody's side here but I do understand and can appreciate the feelings that have been expressed by all sides.  But if we keep dredging it up, it is impossible for peace to resume and the Coffee Shop be what it is intended to be which is a place to just be without the stresses and unpleasantries out there.
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 23, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I think helicopter when I hear 'budgie' but I didn't thing that was a southern term?


----------



## R.D. (Oct 23, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Whew!  All caught up, now I've got to drag my butt outside in the cold and finish my chores.  Then I am going to try a new recipe to make soft pretzels, like I used to get in Germany.  I'm also going to make some cookies for the guys that assist me at work.  They're good folk and sometimes the mechanics tend to ignore their efforts, not to mention that the flight crews treat all of the ground crew like furniture!
> Cooler here today, hovering just above 20F.  Things are freezing up and getting firmer.  Winter is definitely here, but more because I earned my first $40 bonus de-icing airplanes last night!  It's still sunny, no clouds in sight. * Of course, sunny days in winter are the coldest*.



Really?


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 23, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> And just so there is equal time....and no partisanship.....a couple of guys looking ridiculous.


That's weird, couldn't see either one till I clicked on 'reply', now I see them fine.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 23, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Where I grew up, "budgies" descried those twinges you got in your joints, among other things.  I guess because they felt  bit like a parakeet nibbling at you.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 23, 2014)

R.D. said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Whew!  All caught up, now I've got to drag my butt outside in the cold and finish my chores.  Then I am going to try a new recipe to make soft pretzels, like I used to get in Germany.  I'm also going to make some cookies for the guys that assist me at work.  They're good folk and sometimes the mechanics tend to ignore their efforts, not to mention that the flight crews treat all of the ground crew like furniture!
> ...


Up here, they are.  The cloud cover tends to hold in the geothermal heat.  When it's clear, the heat dissipates readily into the atmosphere, it gets cold.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 23, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > And just so there is equal time....and no partisanship.....a couple of guys looking ridiculous.
> ...


can only see it in reply box.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 23, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


and now I see it in the post.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks for the invite, Stat, but I have not the time nor the desire to join another chat thread. I've responded the same to others who have invited me to new places, although I appreciated the offer. The CS has been around for far longer than any of the other "hang outs", and it has grown on me more than I ever expected. That is because of the people who post here. I have found several posters who I enjoy interacting with now because of THIS thread, which gave me the opportunity to know them aside from their political views. I agree with whoever said that segregating ourselves based on political affiliation is silly. Frankly, my impression is that you chose to latch on to what one poster said and blow it up as an excuse to walk away and start your own special place. If that makes you feel better, then best of luck in your endeavors.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 23, 2014)

Obviously made it back okay.  The cats were happy to see us though they will let us know, in their unique way, they are unhappy with us being gone overnight.....


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 23, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Obviously made it back okay.  The cats were happy to see us though they will let us know, in their unique way, they are unhappy with us being gone overnight.....



Funny how they can communicate that.  In ways we can't mistake.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 23, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I don't.     Sob.   And I have done no modifications to the software, changed no settings, have no ad blockers or anything like that on this computer.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 23, 2014)

Hey Foxy, wanted to share today's Bing image.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 23, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Hey Foxy, wanted to share today's Bing image.



Yes I saw that.  Pretty cool huh?  I love using Bing for various reasons, not the least of which is the really outstanding background photography they use.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 23, 2014)

peach174 said:


> I did that R.D. and I still can't see the image.




I only saw it after I hit reply.  And yesterday I tried to download a picture from my account on photobucket, and it would show up when I "pasted" it, but when I hit "review" it would disappear.  I thought maybe it would show up when I clicked on "post reply" but it didn't.  I'm disappointed, and wonder if I will be able to post other  pictures from photobucket, but not  the ones from my account?

I still don't like that if I start to respond to someone and change my mind, my words still appear when I'm responding to someone else and I have to go in and edit!  Argh..........


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 23, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




ADMIN has a special place in Hell reserved for me.  Little plaque and everything.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 23, 2014)

Mertex said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > I did that R.D. and I still can't see the image.
> ...



See?  So it's _not_ just me.
That was my issue with 007's posts -- Photobucket.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 23, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...




But, I can see other people's photobucket pictures....my problem was trying to post one of my own.....maybe I should try it again







Well, darn it, it worked that time!


----------



## Sherry (Oct 23, 2014)

Dear Santa,

I have tried not to be too naughty this year. I will try extra hard to be nice for the next 8 weeks. Please bring me this cuddle chair.






Love,
Sherry

PS: I will also bake my best chocolate chip cookies for you.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 23, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Dear Santa,
> 
> I have tried not to be too naughty this year. I will try extra hard to be nice for the next 8 weeks. Please bring me this cuddle chair.
> 
> ...



So I should be expecting a guy in a red suit to put me in a box and deliver me to Florida?


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 23, 2014)

Mertex said:


> But, I can see other people's photobucket pictures....my problem was trying to post one of my own.....maybe I should try it again
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes it did!


----------



## Sherry (Oct 23, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Mertex, does that beautiful fur baby have on antlers, or do I just have Christmas on the brain??


----------



## Mertex (Oct 23, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Yes, and she wasn't too happy about it.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 23, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



What is so weird is I tried over and over to download that very same picture yesterday.....and it kept disappearing when I clicked on review....I finally just gave up!


----------



## Sherry (Oct 23, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Hilarious!! Is that handsome man your husband??


----------



## Mertex (Oct 23, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Yes, thank you,  that's Mr. Mertex.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 23, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...





Nice looking Mertex.....and the human isn't too bad either.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 23, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


I'll buy the first round.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 23, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



That was our last dog......Sushi....we had gone on vacation and boarded her.  When we got back Mr. Mertex didn't want to coop her up in the kennel, so he decided to let her run loose in our yard (which is fenced).  In the morning, she was nowhere to be found.  We looked everywhere, checked the pound, put posters up, and never found her.  We were very disappointed and sad and decided we would not replace her, instead we have a house full of cat!  Argh..............


----------



## Sherry (Oct 23, 2014)

Awww Mertex


----------



## R.D. (Oct 23, 2014)

Mertex said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


So sad.  She was gorgeous


----------



## Mertex (Oct 23, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...




She was too friendly.  There was a lot of construction going on in our area and we think she got out of the yard somehow, and someone picked her up.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 23, 2014)

Mertex said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



You rang?


----------



## Tresha91203 (Oct 23, 2014)

Any prayers, good vibes or whatever you can, please send our way. Hubby fell off the wagon and I don't know if either of us is strong enough to go through this nightmare again. I can't believe this omg.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 23, 2014)

Tresha91203 said:


> Any prayers, good vibes or whatever you can, please send our way. Hubby fell off the wagon and I don't know if either of us is strong enough to go through this nightmare again. I can't believe this omg.



Oh wow Tresha.  Is this the first time?   How long sober?   Often the first slip is a final push to obtain the will for the long journey to sobriety and may not be the end of the world--but very stressful for sure.  You go on the list.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 23, 2014)

I fell off once myself, Tresha. I did get back on and have managed to stay there for 26 years.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Oct 23, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> > Any prayers, good vibes or whatever you can, please send our way. Hubby fell off the wagon and I don't know if either of us is strong enough to go through this nightmare again. I can't believe this omg.
> ...



Almost 2 years. Thank you for adding us to the list. Ah shit. I keep backspacing what I type. I dont know what to say.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 23, 2014)

Tresha91203 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Tresha91203 said:
> ...



No need to explain or fret about what to say.  Those who have battled the addictions and the people who love them know exactly what you are feeling and what you are going through.  Two years is a good stretch--enough for your hubby to get his head on straight and not enjoy not being sober.  The prognosis is very good that he'll find the courage and determination to get right back on the wagon and stay there.  We all know there are no guarantees and sobriety is a one day at a time lifelong journey, but millions have made it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 24, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Pogo's aunt,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
GW's student/friend Sean, his injured brother, and their family,
Tresha and hubby,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 24, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> > Any prayers, good vibes or whatever you can, please send our way. Hubby fell off the wagon and I don't know if either of us is strong enough to go through this nightmare again. I can't believe this omg.
> ...


Oh...OH!  Derp!  I thought she meant he fell off a wagon. 

Tresha, best thoughts coming your and your hubby's way.  Good luck getting back on the wagon.


----------



## Noomi (Oct 24, 2014)

Tresha91203 said:


> Any prayers, good vibes or whatever you can, please send our way. Hubby fell off the wagon and I don't know if either of us is strong enough to go through this nightmare again. I can't believe this omg.



It happens. He hasn't lost the battle, remember. He can get back on the wagon again with your support.
I know that remaining sober can be extremely difficult at times. I have been sober nearly six years now and I still crave a drink, especially when I smell the alcohol - namely red wine.

You are both in my thoughts. Good vibes going out to the both of you.


----------



## Grandma (Oct 24, 2014)

Tresha91203 said:


> Any prayers, good vibes or whatever you can, please send our way. Hubby fell off the wagon and I don't know if either of us is strong enough to go through this nightmare again. I can't believe this omg.



Good vibes being sent.


----------



## Grandma (Oct 24, 2014)

Shameless plug time - 

Next Tuesday I'll start the signups for my Total Bastard Mafia game.

There are rules, or at least very strong suggestions on how to run Mafia games. Bastard mods tend to ignore those rules. Good times!

(Spoiler: I promise to not force anyone to post only in morse code. Yes, I have seen that restriction in a bastard game.)


----------



## R.D. (Oct 24, 2014)

Tresha91203 said:


> Any prayers, good vibes or whatever you can, please send our way. Hubby fell off the wagon and I don't know if either of us is strong enough to go through this nightmare again. I can't believe this omg.


  Prayers and good vibes


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 24, 2014)

Tresha91203, I am sorry I haven't got to know you better yet.  Emphasis on yet.  Look to history that sobriety was possible and the future for change. 

Lord make clear your path for Tresha and grant her strength, courage and a renewed heart in her crisis.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 24, 2014)

Going to be a gorgeous day, record high of 80.

Then a week of low thirties to low sixties.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 24, 2014)

Tresha91203 said:


> Any prayers, good vibes or whatever you can, please send our way. Hubby fell off the wagon and I don't know if either of us is strong enough to go through this nightmare again. I can't believe this omg.



My prayers are with you, Tresha.....we can do many things if we set our mind to do so....I pray you will be strong.


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 24, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Going to be a gorgeous day, record high of 80.
> 
> Then a week of low thirties to low sixties.



  Good deal, Jake! Happy for you.  Rainy and 60 here. Keeping forests lush. Good on me.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 24, 2014)

Tresha alcoholism is in my family (my father).  I know how difficult sobriety can be.  Two years is a major accomplishment.  


We all take steps back in our lives.  No need for anyone to beat themselves up.  Forward....always forward.   
Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 24, 2014)

After sleeping til noon yesterday, I was awake at 6:45 this fine day.
Our crystal clear day yesterday gave way to partly cloudy skies with a storm front headed our way. The TV was flashing bulletins of tornado warnings for just about all of the Gulf Coast, but the weather thankfully slid well north of us. No stars last night, but no rain either and nothing above a slight breeze.
All that is gone and we're back to the clear, deep blue skies we've had for a week now. It's currently 66 degrees with a forecast high of 77.

As planned, I accomplished absolutely nothing on my day off yesterday. Next Thursday, however, I need to get an early start and spend time repairing the access road I built up to the back of the property. It rises about 25 feet in 200 yards, so when we get a heavy rain, it tends to wash out in places. I'll have to smooth it out and haul 8 or 10 yards of clay to resurface the bad spots.
I may just take Friday morning off too to mow the grass up top as well. That's 2 1/2 acres of knee high field grass. It takes 2 or 3 hours with the 5 foot bush hog.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 24, 2014)

October 24th and I just bought the second Christmas gift of the year.  I ordered a bushel of navel oranges for my friend in Brooklyn and I just finished ordering one of those Cobra JumPacks for Mom.  They are nifty little gadgets, just six inches by four inches by one inch.  They hold enough electricity to jump start a car!  They can also charge your phone, iPad or any other USB charged device.  They have an LED flashlight and everything fits in the glove compartment.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 24, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> October 24th and I just bought the second Christmas gift of the year.  I ordered a bushel of navel oranges for my friend in Brooklyn and I just finished ordering one of those Cobra JumPacks for Mom.  They are nifty little gadgets, just six inches by four inches by one inch.  They hold enough electricity to jump start a car!  They can also charge your phone, iPad or any other USB charged device.  They have an LED flashlight and everything fits in the glove compartment.



Can you recharge the Cobra JumPack?  That does look like a handy gadget for the one who has everything.

We are almost done with Christmas shopping.  Just a few more gifts.  Hombre wants to have our Son's family all wrapped, boxed, and sealed for them to take back with them when they come for Thanksgiving--that will save us probably $50 in shipping fees.  I notice we are getting more and more cheap in our old age.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 24, 2014)

Morning !
It's a really nice day - 64 right now and will get up to 89 today.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 24, 2014)

Tresha91203 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Tresha91203 said:
> ...



There is a drug you can get that takes away the effect of drink, it makes drinking pointless. For myself I have not had a drink for two years, but this was no act of willpower. I simply started being sick every time I had a couple of drinks. I don't know why it happened, and presume it is part of the aging process, but it cured me of fifty years of excessive drinking. I know you can get an operation which implants something in your tummy which has the same effect of making you sick if you drink. If you are sick before you can drink enough to get drunk it stops you drinking. Anyway I would get medical advice, as there are treatments such as the above. You do not have to struggle with willpower every day if you cannot hold drink down.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 24, 2014)

Ernie S., the Paw Cartright of USMB.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 24, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Ernie S., the Paw Cartright of USMB.



And that is a good thing.


----------



## 007 (Oct 24, 2014)

...


----------



## Pogo (Oct 24, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Ernie S., the Paw Cartright of USMB.



Nah.  Ernie's WAY thinner.

Maybe .... Barney Fife?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi guys! Just want to drop in and say howdy. I reached my desired weight range before my December deadline!  I am currently 247lbs with 33 lbs lost since April. Now, I hope I make it to my 230's by January!

Hee hee. 

See ya'll.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 24, 2014)

Way to go TK.  One day at a time, one step at a time, and all that.  And almost any goal can be reached.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 24, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> Hi guys! Just want to drop in and say howdy. I reached my desired weight range before my December deadline!  I am currently 247lbs with 33 lbs lost since April. Now, I hope I make it to my 230's by January!
> 
> Hee hee.
> 
> See ya'll.





Wtg, TK


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 24, 2014)

Just popping in to say howdy.  Hope everybody has had a good day.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 24, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> October 24th and I just bought the second Christmas gift of the year.  I ordered a bushel of navel oranges for my friend in Brooklyn and I just finished ordering one of those Cobra JumPacks for Mom.  They are nifty little gadgets, just six inches by four inches by one inch.  They hold enough electricity to jump start a car!  They can also charge your phone, iPad or any other USB charged device.  They have an LED flashlight and everything fits in the glove compartment.




That's Cobra JumPack sounds like a good gift idea.  Thanks.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 24, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > October 24th and I just bought the second Christmas gift of the year.  I ordered a bushel of navel oranges for my friend in Brooklyn and I just finished ordering one of those Cobra JumPacks for Mom.  They are nifty little gadgets, just six inches by four inches by one inch.  They hold enough electricity to jump start a car!  They can also charge your phone, iPad or any other USB charged device.  They have an LED flashlight and everything fits in the glove compartment.
> ...




Argh......I'm so jealous.  I keep saying I'm going to start early, and here it's almost November and I haven't bought one single gift.....damn....where does the time go.  Guess I'm going to end up buying a lot more gift cards....


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 24, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > October 24th and I just bought the second Christmas gift of the year.  I ordered a bushel of navel oranges for my friend in Brooklyn and I just finished ordering one of those Cobra JumPacks for Mom.  They are nifty little gadgets, just six inches by four inches by one inch.  They hold enough electricity to jump start a car!  They can also charge your phone, iPad or any other USB charged device.  They have an LED flashlight and everything fits in the glove compartment.
> ...


Sure!  It comes with a regular plug in the wall charger.


Mertex said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Only 57 more shopping days 'til Christmas!


----------



## Mertex (Oct 24, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> Hi guys! Just want to drop in and say howdy. I reached my desired weight range before my December deadline!  I am currently 247lbs with 33 lbs lost since April. Now, I hope I make it to my 230's by January!
> 
> Hee hee.
> 
> See ya'll.




Way to go TK.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 24, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 24, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


On Veteran's Day I go out to the Christmas tree farm and tag my tree.  I get the pick of the litter that way.  Two weeks before Christmas I go and have them saw it down, shake off the loose needles,bind it in twine and throw it in the trunk.  Every year my buddy who runs the tree farm tells me that there were a lot of folks wanting the tree I picked out. 

 Early bird/worm dynamic in action!  Of course a fresh cut tree means that ALL the needles will get vacuumed up by early May.  Those little things must migrate under the furniture.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 24, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> Hi guys! Just want to drop in and say howdy. I reached my desired weight range before my December deadline!  I am currently 247lbs with 33 lbs lost since April. Now, I hope I make it to my 230's by January!
> 
> Hee hee.
> 
> See ya'll.


Congratulations, TK!  Keep up the good work.  You know you can do it.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 24, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



If I am putting a tree up, the night before Christmas, I drag the box down from storage.  I used to go out on snowshoes and search for the perfect victim but now, most years I don't even bother putting a tree up.   No point unless the girls are here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 24, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I married an insurance adjuster who worked too many Christmas fires caused by dried out and highly flammable Christmas trees to be happy with a live tree in the house.  So we long ago went to lifelike artificial trees that we can leave up for all of December.  A few years ago, because of physical limitations and just because, as you say, it wasn't worth it any more, we donated our very large, very heavy, very beautiful tree to charity and now have a small table top tree that we set up on a card table that is properly draped for Christmas of course.  It usually goes up the weekend after Thanksgiving and comes down on New Year's Day.  Our decorations are festive and simple--are put up with a minimum of time and effort and taken down and stored with a minimum of time and effort.  That leaves us with a lot of time to do other fun stuff for the Christmas season.  And it is good.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 24, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



For myself, no tree required.  I do prefer an artificial tree for many reasons.  I certainly do not lack for a choice of fresh cut trees, having 200 acres of spruce available.  My decorations are theme based.  I have a large collection of kitty tree ornaments, and some carousel horse ornaments, too.


----------



## 007 (Oct 24, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I've never had a Christmas tree myself, ever. I might get a wild hair this year and go buy me one of those artificial jobs. Course if the campfire cat decides she's going to climb it and/or knocks it over, then that's the end of that.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 24, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys! Just want to drop in and say howdy. I reached my desired weight range before my December deadline!  I am currently 247lbs with 33 lbs lost since April. Now, I hope I make it to my 230's by January!
> ...




Yanno, we should all chip in and get TK a reward for his hard work.  I'm thinking a jumbo cheesecake swirl peanut butter and french fry double chocolate pork pizza ice cream float.  Made with diet Coke.

C'mon, who's in.  Ante up.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 24, 2014)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I don't know if I would do it just for me or not.  The tree isn't all that important to me and dealing with the big one was sometimes a real pain and stressful.  But it's fun to set up the little one and make it pretty.  I would have to think about that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 24, 2014)

Pogo said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Aw come on.  That's mean.  Devilishly devious, but mean.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## saveliberty (Oct 24, 2014)

Keep your kitty out of the Baileys Sherry.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 24, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Keep your kitty out of the Baileys Sherry.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 24, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Ernie S., the Paw Cartright of USMB.


Somebody's got to keep you younguns in line there, Hoss.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm bigger than Little Joe, but not Hoss size either.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 24, 2014)

You came up with that Baileys and kitty pic just a little too fast Sherry.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## blackhawk (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## saveliberty (Oct 24, 2014)

Had to buy a new harness plug for my trailer today and install it.  It was necessary in order to make a run to Home Depot tonight for supplies that will make a roof of an outdoor storage area.  Hopefully all goes well and I can get the posts and roof framing in Saturday.  Then I can put in the metal panels and pour concrete for the posts Sunday.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 24, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> You came up with that Baileys and kitty pic just a little too fast Sherry.



There isn't anybody as fast on the quick draw with Google as our Sherry.  And I am always amazed at how she can always comes up with just the right photo for any occasion.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 24, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


We have a small ceramic tree (with lights) we put on a table, we also have a medium-small size artificial we put up on rare occasion.  Back in Virginia we had two large potted Fig trees we would decorate as opposed to using a typical tree.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 24, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I know some people do that.  In West Texas some people spray painted tumble weeds and stacked them to form quite beautiful Christmas trees.  But you talk about a fire hazard!!!!!  Scary!!!!

We have an artificial ficus tree that stands about six feet tall at the end of a large bookcase that takes up most of one end of our great room.  At Christmas we place a holly garland across the top of the bookcase along with a string of lights--looks really cool.  The lights are always several feet too long for the bookcase so we just wind whatever is left over through the ficus tree.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 25, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Pogo's aunt,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
GW's student/friend Sean, his injured brother, and their family,
Tresha and hubby,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.
And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 25, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


My tree goes from saw blade to installed in the tree stand under a half gallon of fresh water within 20 minutes.  It's up for two weeks until New Year's Day and is still fresher than cut trees sold at tree lots.  Those trees can be on asphalt for close to a month before they are sold.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 25, 2014)

I can't get to sleep.


----------



## 007 (Oct 25, 2014)

Well, I hit one damn number on the Mega Millions lottery drawing last night, but, looks like no one hit the jackpot either so it's up to $252 million for Tuesday.

Sure would like to win one of those puppies._ "I'd be very generous with it, Lord, donating to worthy causes, you have my word."_


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 25, 2014)

Good morning all.  Hope this finds Ernie finally slumbering away because I'm sure not and I'm not at all happy about it.  So the phone rings at 6:30 a.m. and it's that foreign sounding guy wanting to fix our computer because something is wrong with it.  It's a damn good thing I don't know who or where he is because I might have done some serious violence.  Not really.  But sometimes you do think about how good that would feel.  I do wonder though how many unfortunate people are falling for that scam.  I suppose some are because they've kept doing it all these months.

Oh well.  Hombre has the coffee ready--he's an early riser which I am not--and that is helping some.  But geez....6:30 in the morning?


----------



## R.D. (Oct 25, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I'm a decorating machine at holidays.  For years I buy decorations after the holidays at deep deep discounts.  I'll have four trees this year, one real and three fake.   My house totally transforms


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 25, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Would love to see it as I love to see what other people do in that regard--you will provide some photos, yes? 

 I used to do a whole lot more than I do now, but it just doesn't seem so important to do anymore.  I want it to be obvious that we are celebrating the holidays and I want it to be festive and cheerful, but I can do that and still keep it pretty simple.  It takes us about an hour to decorate and it looks nice.   I don't do all the massive baking, candy making, and other traditional things so much any more either.  I just do what is fun and enjoyable which is enough to prepare some festive baskets to deliver to the neighbors and treat visitors with when they come by.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 25, 2014)

In my high school years I helped a friend trim Christmas trees in the summer.  Nope, those things don't grow perfectly shaped on their own.  A large machette and pruning shears are required.  Normally this leads to my rattlesnake/machette story.

About a week before Thanksgiving we would go out and cut all the trees for harvest.  They had to be drug out to the lanes and then baled.  We would stack them and wait for the semis to pick up the trees for Florida.

One year during college the wife of the Christmas tree farm owner asked me to come home and bale a hundred for her flower shop.  Her husband had died the year before and I was the only one she could think of to run the equipment and know what to do from start to finish with the trees.

We have 9.5 foot ceilings in my house.  I like a tall artifical tree to fill the space at Christmas.  The one we have is getting old though.  Listening to you guys, I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 25, 2014)

So it is all settled, we meet at R.D.s house!  If we use paper plates, I'll help with clean up.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 25, 2014)

Good morning!  I'm having my coffee now.  Dunkin Donuts iced coffee, light with extra sugar!    Cheers!


----------



## R.D. (Oct 25, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> In my high school years I helped a friend trim Christmas trees in the summer.  Nope, those things don't grow perfectly shaped on their own.  A large machette and pruning shears are required.  Normally this leads to my rattlesnake/machette story.
> 
> About a week before Thanksgiving we would go out and cut all the trees for harvest.  They had to be drug out to the lanes and then baled.  We would stack them and wait for the semis to pick up the trees for Florida.
> 
> ...


We have one vaulted ceiling room, and my husband bought an 18 foot monster years ago.   I only build it to 12 feet, but it takes a few hours, this was before the lights were actually part of the tree.   I use the rest of the branches throughout  the house as evergreens.   Mix them with the cuttings from the yard  and it looks natural.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 25, 2014)

Good morning ChrisL,  early morning to you Foxfyre.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 25, 2014)

Well, here it is - Saturday morning.  My deer hunting pal, the vet, is out in his stand with his bow trying to get himself one of the nice bucks we've been seeing.  Just got back from picking up his 9 year old daughter who Mrs. BBD is assisting in the making of a werewolf costume for Halloween.  My buddy's wife, also a vet, is running the vet clinic today until noon.  They close at noon.  Then she will bring her other daughter - who is a complete princess in every way - over for lunch.  Other than that, nothing going on with me.  I think I'm going to turn the tv on and get Taco and spend some quality time with him in the recliner unless my buddy gets a deer.  Then I'll help him field dress it and take some photos for him.  Very foggy here this morning.  Perfect day to try and catch a mid-morning nap.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 25, 2014)

Morning !


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 25, 2014)

Pogo said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



I'll chip in. Losing that amount of weight is for sure, a winning goal met by the deadline. Congratulations, TK.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 25, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...




I'm with you on that one.  Several years back we opted for an artificial tree that even has the lights on.  Since we don't put it up unless we're going to be at home for Christmas, it doesn't get used every year.  I also have a village that I used to set up, all pretty with snow and lights. Every room in my house had some decorative Christmas doo-dat.  It took a while to set up and just as long to take down and wrap/store every item so now,  I look forward to be away at Christmas so I don't have to worry about it.  When my kids were young, it was fun and wouldn't have seemed like Christmas without all that, but now it just seems like a lot of work.  We plan to spend Christmas in Gatlinburg this year, so, I'm thankful I won't have to worry about decorating this year.  Mr Mertex is super glad that he doesn't have to bring all that stuff down from the attic, too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 25, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



But you won't do any decorating at all?   Just for the two of you to enjoy?   I would miss not having some visual evidence of the holidays.   But I will say that it is usually a more stress free Christmas to go to somebody else's place for Christmas.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## saveliberty (Oct 25, 2014)

Those are some nicely developed legs you have there AquaAthena, I was thinking they would be very helpful on a ladder holding the other end of the 16' 2x6s today.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 25, 2014)

What do you call a cow with no legs?  Ground beef.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 25, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I decorate reluctantly, only to keep the wife happy and lately she's been getting the "why bother" attitude which makes me happy.  I can't see making extra work for really no reason, we have no children and I could honestly care less about holidays and birthdays.  I don't remember holiday dates except of course Christmas and New Years, advertising blitz, and I wouldn't remember my birthday if someone didn't tell me it was that day.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 25, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Nope......the only thing that is visible are the Christmas cards that we still get from long time friends we met when we were in other states and some from family members that live in other states.  Oh, and the door wreaths still go up.   Our house is so set back that you can't see it from the street due to a lot of greenery and since we go away for over a week during Christmas, there is no point in decorating inside since no one will be here to see it.  If any of my kids plan to spend Christmas with us at our home, then I go all out....(well, sort of, I didn't put all the decorations on the tree last year, and some stuff got left up in the attic).


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 25, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> In my high school years I helped a friend trim Christmas trees in the summer.  Nope, those things don't grow perfectly shaped on their own.  A large machette and pruning shears are required.  Normally this leads to my rattlesnake/machette story.
> 
> About a week before Thanksgiving we would go out and cut all the trees for harvest.  They had to be drug out to the lanes and then baled.  We would stack them and wait for the semis to pick up the trees for Florida.
> 
> ...



You left out the rattlesnake machete part?


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 25, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> What do you call a cow with no legs?  Ground beef.


 
...or meatloaf...


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 25, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> You left out the rattlesnake machete part?


 
Short story, it wasn't a good Christmas for the rattlesnake.  Kind of a pun in there too.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 25, 2014)

Thank goodness for the alerts here, otherwise I would  have totally missed Mertex's posts.  Decorating for someone really does make it all worth it.

Fortunately, we still get to have a Christmas at our house every year.  To those that don't, I am willing to appreciate any cookies and hard candy you make.  Pretty sure I can recruit BBD too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 25, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Well come December 26, I might envry you a bit, but I couldn't not decorate at all--just for our own pleasure.  And Ringel05, even though we are glad to scale back and not get out ALL the stuff for Christmas, it is Hombre who is chomping at the bit to get at the decorating part.  He loves the Christmas season as much as any human I know.

Due to alcoholism and some other issues, I had some ugly stuff to deal with during childhood and the worst of that was usually at its worst over the holidays making for some pretty unhappy memories.  I think that is why I have to do attitude adjustment to enjoy the holidays and deal with some reactive depression.  I usually accomplish it quite well and enjoy myself as well as enjoying others who are enjoying it, but the old tapes do sometimes run just below the surface.  I do understand quite well how it is harder for some than others.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 25, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Thank goodness for the alerts here, otherwise I would  have totally missed Mertex's posts.  Decorating for someone really does make it all worth it.
> 
> Fortunately, we still get to have a Christmas at our house every year.  To those that don't, I am willing to appreciate any cookies and hard candy you make.  Pretty sure I can recruit BBD too.



Did you mention cookies?????????  Sign me up.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 25, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I spent most of my early to mid adulthood working holidays and even my birthday so they simply became another day for me, not to mention I'm terrible with remembering specific dates, in most instances I couldn't even tell you if something happened a week ago or 6 months ago.  I have to write things down, like when bills are due or I'll forget, always been like that.


----------



## R.D. (Oct 25, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Thank goodness for the alerts here, otherwise I would  have totally missed Mertex's posts.  Decorating for someone really does make it all worth it.
> ...








These are the easiest cookies in the world to make.   Because they're ugly my kids named them Frankencookies, I make them every halloween.

(Melt butterscotch chips and mix with dry  Chinese noodles.   Spoon out and let harden.   Any flavor chips  is actually acceptable)


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 25, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I usually volunteered to take any necessary holiday shifts before I got married too--this would have been mostly in highschool and college--just to be out of the house.  But once the kids came along.....the first a little over 10 months after our wedding--yes, people were counting--it was important to me to create happy traditions for them.  And in the process I was able to bury a lot of my own demons.  And now I really do mostly enjoy the process, once I gear myself up to do it.  (Hombre makes sure that I do. )  We enjoy having the festive environment just for us, and also like that it is there when friends, family, or neighbors stop by.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 25, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



So the cooled butterscotch holds them together.  What chocolate product is drizzled over them?  Can you melt the butterscotch in a saucepan or do you need a double boiler?


----------



## R.D. (Oct 25, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


Yep.  Melted chocolate.  In a sauce pan, slowly over very low heat or double boiler 

Sometimes I mix peanuts in them too.  They are so easy and cheap, and no one will ever guess they're noodles.   This is the only recipe I have not shared with some friends....I wanted to pretend I was a better baker than I am


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 25, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  Hope this finds Ernie finally slumbering away because I'm sure not and I'm not at all happy about it.  So the phone rings at 6:30 a.m. and it's that foreign sounding guy wanting to fix our computer because something is wrong with it.  It's a damn good thing I don't know who or where he is because I might have done some serious violence.  Not really.  But sometimes you do think about how good that would feel.  I do wonder though how many unfortunate people are falling for that scam.  I suppose some are because they've kept doing it all these months.
> 
> Oh well.  Hombre has the coffee ready--he's an early riser which I am not--and that is helping some.  But geez....6:30 in the morning?


At 8, yes I was asleep. I finally got to sleep sometime after 5 AM and was awake by 8:30. Saturday is my early day too. I go in at noon and have to have the bar set up and make a run to Krispy Kream by 2.

69 degrees at 10:33 with more clear skies. No chance of rain until Tuesday.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 25, 2014)

We have a community foundation that matches donations to specific charities about this time of year.  Probably one of my favorite holiday things to do.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 25, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> We have a community foundation that matches donations to specific charities about this time of year.  Probably one of my favorite holiday things to do.



Our church has a program like that.  Throughout the school year we provide volunteer tutors and needed supplies that their budget doesn't cover for two elementary schools that serve a lot of disadvantaged kids.  Before Christmas we do some sleuthing to find out what the Christmas wish for those kids is.  Sometimes they want a particular toy or game, but most often they are wanting a back pack or sleeping bag or winter coat or winter boots that fit, which speaks to the need that is out there.  So we each take one or more requests and grant the Christmas wishes.   That is one of my favorite things too.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 25, 2014)

Yep, there is an angel tree for stuff like that at church.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 25, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all.  Hope this finds Ernie finally slumbering away because I'm sure not and I'm not at all happy about it.  So the phone rings at 6:30 a.m. and it's that foreign sounding guy wanting to fix our computer because something is wrong with it.  It's a damn good thing I don't know who or where he is because I might have done some serious violence.  Not really.  But sometimes you do think about how good that would feel.  I do wonder though how many unfortunate people are falling for that scam.  I suppose some are because they've kept doing it all these months.
> ...



Have you ever tried taking melatonin Ernie?  Available in almost all pharmacies/drug stores.  I suppose it doesn't work for everybody but it sure works for me when I am having a bout of insomnia.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 25, 2014)

I haven't "baked" those cookies R.D., but I have experience with the technical eating part.  I think there is a butterscotch and peanut butter version.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 25, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Have not tried it, Foxy. I don't usually have problems sleeping, but last night, every sound disturbed me.
Getting out of bed and sitting at the computer for an hour does help to get the random thoughts and petty bitches out of my head.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 25, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Well it is something to consider on those nights that you just can't sleep.  It is cheap and OTC, non habit forming, and very few people suffer any noticeable side effects, but it is a good thing to read the label and be aware of the warnings of those few side effects that a very few people experience.  Couldn't hurt to try it.

I do understand how doing some stuff on the computer does help though.   Ya'll have probably noticed that I am sometimes posting the vigil list at 2 a.m. or later and that's on those nights I just can't unwind and resist going to bed.

I was reading recently, however--I think maybe on WebMD?--that the body needs dark to make its own natural melatonin for deep, restful sleep.  In that case I am probably screwed because I'm addicted to having the TV or a movie on when I go to bed so the room is never dark the entire night.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 25, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


The 2013 Pimplebutt Christmas tree is at the top because I am weary of editing with this iPad!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 25, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Absolutely beautiful.  I bet it smells really good too.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 25, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


As soon as the tree gets into the Great Hall of Pimplebutt, the whole house smells of pine.  Because it's so fresh, that pine smell lasts through the season.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 25, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Being single now, and having experienced a burglary in the middle of the night, I can't fall asleep in the quiet dark. I set the sleep timer on my TV for 30 minutes and that does the trick for me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 25, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I should learn how to do that.  But you young-uns are a lot more techy than us old folks.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 25, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I'm far from techy...there's a button on my remote that says "sleep", and I just push it. I can hit it once for 30 minutes, twice for 60 minutes, and three times for 90 minutes. I think my son's remote is a bit more complicated, but easy enough to figure out. He was stubborn about using it until he got tired of me waking him up to set it...I told him that he can leave his TV on all night when he pays the electric bill.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 25, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



You just need some company.


----------



## 007 (Oct 25, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Same thing, but I leave mine on all night.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 25, 2014)

007 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Yes me too, but that means that it is never dark.  Sherry's way allows dark.   If what I read is correct that the body needs dark to produce the melatonin needed for restful sleep, that could be important.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 25, 2014)

I almost called in last night to cancel work.  It had snowed just a tiny bit, but the temps have been right at that range where any precipitation turns to ice on the roads.  I got sideways three times in the first couple of miles.  My supervisor convinced me that the roads were not that bad further on, so I decided to brave the drive.  Fortunately, downtown Anchorage was bone dry, as was the airport.  Right now, it's over freezing and things are melting.  I suspect tonight's drive in will not be much better than last night.
I have slept with the TV on for years now.  The only problem I have is when whatever is playing sounds like my alarm clock.  I survive on very little sleep.  Even at the cabin, I wake often because it is so quiet, and dark.  I usually end up downstairs with a book on my chest because I fell asleep reading.
I waxed several cheddars, baked some cookies for the people who assist me at work, now I'm going to make myself horizontal for a few hours.  I hope the rest of my CS fellows find peace and enjoy their evenings.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 25, 2014)

I'll have to mail you my next pair of used work boots Sherry.  You can set them by your front door to scare robbers and probably a few geckos.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 25, 2014)

Can you night stalkers listen to the radio instead?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 25, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Can you night stalkers listen to the radio instead?



Yes, that is an alternative I use now and then, but late night radio around here can be pretty grim, and it just doesn't put me to sleep like my 'white noise' movies do.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 25, 2014)

Mrs. Liberty uses a fan for white noise.  Makes the room pretty chilly in the winter.


----------



## R.D. (Oct 25, 2014)

I like it dark and quiet to sleep. The Mr. likes the tv on.    I lose every time


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 25, 2014)

Put the tv on a photocell.


----------



## 007 (Oct 25, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


I've never needed dark to sleep. I used to sleep on the flight line in the Air Force under the wing of an F-16 with a T.O. for a pillow on the concrete and jets taxing and taking off near me... a little tv ain't gonna bother me, light or not...


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 25, 2014)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I can pretty much sleep anywhere at any time if I'm sleepy.  It's just that if we need dark for the best sleep as the article I read today suggests--our bodies apparently need dark to make melatonin--then we will apparently sleep a better sleep if it is dark.  I probably am not going to find out though because I really really enjoy my movies when I go to bed at night.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 25, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Pogo's aunt,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
GW's student/friend Sean, his injured brother, and their family,
Tresha and hubby,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Noomi (Oct 25, 2014)

Afternoon all. Hope all is well.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 25, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



I cannot sleep unless the room is totally dark.  The slightest light bothers me.  The green light on the smoke alarm bothers me, so I have to start off sleeping facing away from the smoke alarm in order to be able to fall asleep.  Once I'm asleep, I am not as sensitive to light....unless you were to turn the light on in my bedroom, that would certainly wake me up.

Even plants need a certain amount of darkness in order to produce blooms....

How Many Hours of Darkness Do Plants Need eHow


----------



## 007 (Oct 25, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Me neither, and as well as I usually sleep, I'm sure that "need it dark" rule doesn't apply hard and fast for everyone. I'm sure there's exceptions to the rule. I think I'm proof of that.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 25, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


The TV stays on all night. The wife cant sleep without some back ground noise.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 25, 2014)

I think a fan or maybe one of those 'sounds of nature' type cd's would be better background noise than the TV.  The TV is much too erratic.


----------



## Grandma (Oct 26, 2014)

I use a fan, it's much better than tv or radio. I like that it helps circulate the air in the room, too.


----------



## Noomi (Oct 26, 2014)

Watched 'Who Framed Roger Rabbit' this afternoon. Haven't seen it in years. I still got scared at the ending when Doom gets run over by the steamroller and melts in the 'dip'. 
Used to give me bad dreams as a kid, probably will again tonight!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 26, 2014)

R.D. said:


> I like it dark and quiet to sleep. The Mr. likes the tv on.    I lose every time



Me too.  I need complete darkness and quiet to sleep (in order to sleep well).


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 26, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> I think a fan or maybe one of those 'sounds of nature' type cd's would be better background noise than the TV.  The TV is much too erratic.





Grandma said:


> I use a fan, it's much better than tv or radio. I like that it helps circulate the air in the room, too.



Funny!  Lol!  I use a fan too!  It does make the room feel a bit more chilly in the winter, but I just add another blanket to the bed.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 26, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> I think a fan or maybe one of those 'sounds of nature' type cd's would be better background noise than the TV.  The TV is much too erratic.


Yup, we always run a fan, circulates the air in the house and creates 'white noise'.  As for needing it to be dark......  Nope, worked decades of evening and night shifts, I could sleep on a rooftop, next to a busy airport, under the flight path at noon if I was tired enough.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 26, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Watched 'Who Framed Roger Rabbit' this afternoon. Haven't seen it in years. I still got scared at the ending when Doom gets run over by the steamroller and melts in the 'dip'.
> Used to give me bad dreams as a kid, probably will again tonight!


Okay, that show was (mostly) a cartoon, supposed to be funny, I can understand having nightmares after reading HP Lovecraft but not after watching Roger Rabbit.


----------



## R.D. (Oct 26, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I think a fan or maybe one of those 'sounds of nature' type cd's would be better background noise than the TV.  The TV is much too erratic.
> ...


But.....with a cricket chirping?


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 26, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


No problem.  The only time I ever had a problem was when we did winter quarters (Civil War reenacting).  A small hut with 5 sets of slat bunks stacked 3 high, 15 guys, half of which were snoring at various decibel levels causing the hut to shake.......  Luckily we had always built a bonfire out back, I'd take my bedding and curl up on the ground next to the fire, when I would wake up there were always 2 or 3 more that followed my example.......


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 26, 2014)

You missed out on Army billets the would have around 50-60 guys in a large room....I didn't sleep much then....


----------



## bodecea (Oct 26, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I think a fan or maybe one of those 'sounds of nature' type cd's would be better background noise than the TV.  The TV is much too erratic.
> ...


Had my parents' old metal fan I took to college to run as white noise.   Worked great even when the room next door was having a party.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 26, 2014)

Good morning, Coffee Shop crew.  Playing hooky from Mass this morning.  Just don't feel like venturing out today.  It's a beautiful day here but I don't feel like going any where today.  My buddy, got himself a very nice doe yesterday bow hunting.  She was a dandy and one of the biggest does I've seen lately.  Got lots of stuff I want to do on the computer today so I best get to that second cup of coffee and get to it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 26, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> You missed out on Army billets the would have around 50-60 guys in a large room....I didn't sleep much then....


WWII reenacting, old barracks at Fort Indiantown Gap........  Yeah, I know......  What's funny is I slept pretty well there but I slept downstairs, most were upstairs.  The problem wasn't the snoring it was the partying that went on till 0-dark-thirty of which I frequently was part of........


----------



## 007 (Oct 26, 2014)

Well... Sunday... what to do with myself...


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 26, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Watched 'Who Framed Roger Rabbit' this afternoon. Haven't seen it in years. I still got scared at the ending when Doom gets run over by the steamroller and melts in the 'dip'.
> ...



I knew a kid who claimed that Forensic Files gave him nightmares.


----------



## 007 (Oct 26, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Good morning, Coffee Shop crew.  Playing hooky from Mass this morning.  Just don't feel like venturing out today.  It's a beautiful day here but I don't feel like going any where today.  My buddy, got himself a very nice doe yesterday bow hunting.  She was a dandy and one of the biggest does I've seen lately.  Got lots of stuff I want to do on the computer today so I best get to that second cup of coffee and get to it.


Coffee... good idea... I'll start with that...


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 26, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Good morning all.  I am in MUCH better shape this morning than yesterday morning, and I'm having my coffee so it's okay to approach me I think.     Forced myself to go to bed before midnight last night and it did help.

ChrisL, I am not familiar with Forensic Files, but there are definitely movies I will not watch, most especially in the evenings, for that very reason.  I want movies that get the point across without all the extreme gratuitous violence, blood, and gore and that leave you feeling happy or satisfied at the end.  The graphic ones do not have a positive effect on me.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 26, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



It's very good if you are interested in how crimes are solved.   

Forensic Files No Witnesses. No Leads. No Problem.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 26, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Oh I enjoy that kind of genre.  I have not watched the various CSI series or programs like Bones a lot, but usually enjoy them when I do.  I just don't want unnecessary blood, gore, violence.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 26, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Oh, it's more like a documentary type of show that deals with real life crimes and how they went about solving them with very few clues to begin with.  It's quite fascinating IMO.  It's not bloody and gory, aside from the stories themselves, but they don't show anything graphic.  You would probably really like it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 26, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


The wife watches those type of shows, not the CSI type dramas but the real crime shows, her background is abnormal psychology.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 26, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Good morning, Coffee Shop crew.  Playing hooky from Mass this morning.  Just don't feel like venturing out today.  It's a beautiful day here but I don't feel like going any where today.  My buddy, got himself a very nice doe yesterday bow hunting.  She was a dandy and one of the biggest does I've seen lately.  Got lots of stuff I want to do on the computer today so I best get to that second cup of coffee and get to it.


Returned the latest laptop the wife decided she didn't like and while we were a Beast Buy she looked at a few others.  Found a Lenovo 'Yoga2' (2 in 1) that had the keyboard she wanted with the tablet to notebook configuration she wanted though it's only a 13" screen.  Set it up for her yesterday, we'll see if this works for her because I told her if she gets it she'll have to live with it.........


----------



## peach174 (Oct 26, 2014)

Morning Everybody
Happy National Pumpkin Day!






Pumpkin Pie for everyone! Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 26, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Morning Everybody
> Happy National Pumpkin Day!
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta have whipped cream.......  This is about half of what I put on my pumpkin pie..........


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 26, 2014)

007 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, Coffee Shop crew.  Playing hooky from Mass this morning.  Just don't feel like venturing out today.  It's a beautiful day here but I don't feel like going any where today.  My buddy, got himself a very nice doe yesterday bow hunting.  She was a dandy and one of the biggest does I've seen lately.  Got lots of stuff I want to do on the computer today so I best get to that second cup of coffee and get to it.
> ...



 That always makes me think better... 

I know what I am going to do today and I very much like it already.


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 26, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I agree. It is that white noise.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 26, 2014)

007 said:


> Well... Sunday... what to do with myself...


Buy a bar. You will always have something to do It could be washing beer glasses, painting walls or mopping up barf, but there's always something to occupy your time.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 26, 2014)

Good morning Coffee Shoppers! 77 here already and they're calling for a high of 81. #2 son will land in NOLA on Wednesday and be staying with us for a few days. Maybe some fresh ink is in my future?


----------



## 007 (Oct 26, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Well... Sunday... what to do with myself...
> ...


Been there, done that, bro. I bartended for years, and once managed a restaurant/bar/country club. I'm too old and busted up to work those late hours anymore. Dark comes and my body clock is telling me it's time to wind it down and hit the rack.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 26, 2014)

I have this little alarm clock that sets itself by WWVB so it's always accurate -- that's a bit of a pain in the ass* but I need my multiple alarm clocks so it's in the arsenal.  This morning it kept telling me it was 5am when everything else told me it was 6.  For a while I was seriously concerned the Daylight Savings circus had ended and I had got up an hour too early.  That would have been uforgiveable.  Fortunately the WWVB clock was wrong -- it's next week according to the latest "plan".

Still, I have yet to start a work day lately in anything but the dark.  It's completely stupid.

(*I like my clocks to be intentionally fast)


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 26, 2014)

007 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


I hear ya. I open up at 1PM and most nights, I'm out of there by 10. Mondays, it's usually midnight before I chase out the poker players and get the tables put away. Band nights, I'm there til the bitter end too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 26, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Yes, that does sound like something I would like.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 26, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Morning Everybody
> ...



I actually enjoy the whipped cream more than the pie.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 26, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



They are very interesting.  It's just amazing how they can start off with just a carpet fiber and end up solving the case!


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 26, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Pumpkin pie is just a convenience for whipped cream........  Come to think of it so is strawberry shortcake.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 26, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



In the "olden days' I loved shows like "Columbo" and "Murder She Wrote" and "Perry Mason".   In the movie "A Few Good Men", the case cracker was the simple fact that the victim was not packed--something that I was embarrassed that it had not occurred to me before that line in the movie.  (I was an investigative reporter in my earlier life and an insurance investigator in my later but still former life and something like that should not have escaped my attention.)  I will check out the Forensic Files.  Does sound interesting.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 26, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I think my favorite pie is apple, and I don't need anything else with it, and I can even eat it cold.  Lol!  It is so good!


----------



## 007 (Oct 26, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Many fights?


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 26, 2014)

Apple pie is my favorite but I prefer it with vanilla ice cream or melted cheddar cheese.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 26, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Apple pie is my favorite but I prefer it with vanilla ice cream or melted cheddar cheese.



Ice cream, okay.  Cheddar cheese?  I've never heard of such a thing!  Blasphemy!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 26, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Apple pie is my favorite but I prefer it with vanilla ice cream or melted cheddar cheese.
> ...



I personally prefer my apple pie without the cheese but it is considered a delicacy in many circles--cheddar cheese and apple pie go together quite well.


----------



## 007 (Oct 26, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I'm a "cheese head," and I've never heard of that.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 26, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



And Hot Chocolate ummmmmmmmmmmm
I love Hot Chocolate with lots of whipped cream on top.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 26, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Apple pie is my favorite but I prefer it with vanilla ice cream or melted cheddar cheese.
> ...


That's what I thought when I first saw it......  One taste changed my mind, heck I used to snack on raw apples with cheese.
There are lots of apple and cheese recipes.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 26, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Oh yes, I've heard of apples and cheese being served together (like grapes or other fruits), but I've never heard of cheese being served with apple pie.  It probably is very good.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 26, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I've always put Fluff in my hot chocolate.  I have a shameless sweet tooth!


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 26, 2014)

Not so much a sweet tooth here.  Apple pies generally call for 3/4 cup of sugar, I use 1/4 to 1/3 cup.  Same with anything I make, I add about 1/3 to 1/2 less sugar than what the recipe calls for, I don't like sugar flavored deserts, I like to taste the fruit, spices, cream, etc.  Yeah I know, it's unAmerican........


----------



## Sherry (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 26, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Not a big chocolate fan except for the occasional dark chocolate.  If I eat chocolate straight up it's usually bitter-sweet. 
Now butterscotch on the other hand........ 
My big weakness is carbs, fat and salt specifically in the form of regular potato chips but they tear up my lower GI tract,  would still rather eat a large bowl of jasmine rice with butter, salt, pepper, onion and garlic.  Often I will toss in some french cut green beans and sometimes breakfast sausage or hamburger and make a meal out of it.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 26, 2014)

Thinking of our sweet Becki.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 26, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Apple pie is my favorite but I prefer it with vanilla ice cream or melted cheddar cheese.


 I like apples and cheese but  pie and melted cheese?  Nuh  uh.  It  may be slightly unamerican but  don't like apple pie that much.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 26, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Apple pie is my favorite but I prefer it with vanilla ice cream or melted cheddar cheese.
> ...


My next youngest brother only likes blueberry pie and hates all the other fruit pies.  To each their own......


----------



## Mertex (Oct 26, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Apple pie is my favorite but I prefer it with vanilla ice cream or melted cheddar cheese.
> ...




Apple pie used to be my favorite....with vanilla ice cream, but now I think I prefer coconut cream pie....gotta love it.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 26, 2014)

I can hardly wait for Homeland tonight.....that show is so good.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 26, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


 I like pumpkin, blueberry, coconut cream is so good.  I like cheesecake too.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 26, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Thinking of our sweet Becki.


 Where IS she?  I just know she's out there somewhere.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 26, 2014)

Ah yes, I was bad.  Spam sammich for lunch....... Hey, it's been 6 to 8 months (or more) since my last one so I guess it's not that bad.


----------



## 007 (Oct 26, 2014)

Well Heeelllloooo Mertex... looks like I stumbled on your uncropped picture...


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 26, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Ah yes, I was bad.  Spam sammich for lunch....... Hey, it's been 6 to 8 months (or more) since my last one so I guess it's not that bad.


It 's full of salt, Ringel.  Careful with that.  I'm a salt freak and now I'm salt restricted.  It bites but I have to live without it now.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 26, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ah yes, I was bad.  Spam sammich for lunch....... Hey, it's been 6 to 8 months (or more) since my last one so I guess it's not that bad.
> ...




I think that is why I don't like it....it's way too salty.......


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 26, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


 It's disgusting in so many ways.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 26, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ah yes, I was bad.  Spam sammich for lunch....... Hey, it's been 6 to 8 months (or more) since my last one so I guess it's not that bad.
> ...







Hey, I eat it about once a year at most.  One of the reasons I don't eat a lot of bacon, loaded with sodium and unlike Spam I could eat pounds of bacon daily...........


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 26, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Simple solution, don't eat it.......


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 26, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


 I miss bacon and sausage.  I went to the movies and didn't get popcorn because I couldn't salt it.  This is changing my life too much.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 26, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


 No need to get huffy, Mister...


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 26, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


When I cook sausage I make the paddies, fry them like normal then turn the heat on high, cover the paddies with water and boil the paddies for 2 to 5 minutes, take em out and drain on a paper towl.  It removes much of the excess salt and fat.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 26, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




Okay...you can have my portion.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 26, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Thinking of our sweet Becki.



I miss her so much.  It is quite true that you can get terribly attached to people you don't know anywhere but here.  And she is one of those people.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 26, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Already did...... yesterday......


----------



## 007 (Oct 26, 2014)

Jimmy Dean sausage... just slice it in the wrapping, discard the wrapping, flatten each patty a little and right into the frying pan. Best sausage made, bar none.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 26, 2014)

007 said:


> Jimmy Dean sausage... just slice it in the wrapping, discard the wrapping, flatten each patty a little and right into the frying pan. Best sausage made, bar none.



Jimmy Dean sausage is really good and we usually buy it unless another brand we also like is on sale.  There's not a lot of extraneous fat in it.  Hombre makes our home verson of McDonald's sausage mcmuffins.  He toasts two halves of the English muffins then makes a sandwich of it it with a good cooked thin sausage patty and a slice of cheese.  The cheese needs to be put on while the muffin is very hot and even then he might microwave it just a bit to make sure it is hot all the way through and the cheese has melted a bit.  But they are yummy.

Jimmy Dean was from Hombre's home town.  I got to interview him once for the Plainview Daily Herald--really nice guy.  His brother, not so nice a guy, was our milk man who delivered milk in glass gallon containers to our front porch and picked up the empties.   Jimmy Dean's mother used to cut Hombre's hair when he was school age.

Ya'll may be too young to remember when Jimmy Dean was a recording artist:


----------



## Pogo (Oct 26, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



"can even eat it cold"??

Eww.  How else _would _you eat it?

As long as we're doing virtual pie I'd like to put in a vote for my favorite fruit --- Peach.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 26, 2014)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Warm?  You've never had warm apple pie?  OMG!  You don't know what you're missing!    You must try it!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 26, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy Dean sausage... just slice it in the wrapping, discard the wrapping, flatten each patty a little and right into the frying pan. Best sausage made, bar none.
> ...



Yup, that video is before my time, but I do like Jimmy Dean sausage.  I use it to make sausage stuffing on Thanksgiving.  So delicious!


----------



## Tresha91203 (Oct 26, 2014)

I don't like cooked fruit, except black and blue berries ... no apple pie, no peach cobbler, no pineapple on ham, no strawberry shortcake. I make a mean blackberry cobbler, though, and decent blueberry pancakes.


----------



## Spoonman (Oct 26, 2014)

been busy as hell.  the weekend flew by as usual.  back to work tomorrow.   hope every one here is doing well


----------



## 007 (Oct 26, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ya'll may be too young to remember when Jimmy Dean was a recording artist:


I sing that all the time on our karaoke.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 26, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I've seen it out there.  I stick it in the freezer before the meal so it can chill.
Warm pie....


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 26, 2014)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I make homemade pie and I always have a piece while it's still warm.  With vanilla ice cream, it is yummy!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 26, 2014)

Tresha91203 said:


> I don't like cooked fruit, except black and blue berries ... no apple pie, no peach cobbler, no pineapple on ham, no strawberry shortcake. I make a mean blackberry cobbler, though, and decent blueberry pancakes.



I think I like every cooked fruit.    I love berries too.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 26, 2014)

I'm not a very picky eater.  There are only a few things I don't like, and they are mostly in the vegetable family.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 26, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> been busy as hell.  the weekend flew by as usual.  back to work tomorrow.   hope every one here is doing well


Weekend?  What's that?


----------



## 007 (Oct 26, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > been busy as hell.  the weekend flew by as usual.  back to work tomorrow.   hope every one here is doing well
> ...


It's what us retired folks have every day of the week.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 26, 2014)

Step son had to work today, which was not in the plans Saturday.  That meant work slowed and I was placing the 16' treated 2x6s in for the roof by myself.  Oh, well about five more hours to completion.  Might have had a shot getting it done today with help.

Pie?  Lemon or pecan.

Miss freedombecki, yep.

Sausage?  We have a Bob Evans plant in town.

That about covers it.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 26, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> been busy as hell.  the weekend flew by as usual.  back to work tomorrow.   hope every one here is doing well


 Hi Spoonman.  Miss you.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 26, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Thinking of our sweet Becki.


I saw that very same cup at Ross last Tuesday.  They also had bowls and plates with that very design.....very pretty and dainty looking, would have liked a complete set!


----------



## Mertex (Oct 26, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy Dean sausage... just slice it in the wrapping, discard the wrapping, flatten each patty a little and right into the frying pan. Best sausage made, bar none.
> ...




That's what we had this morning....only we did the Canadian bacon, just like Mickey D does 'em.....they are so good........


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 26, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...





Mertex said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Not to split hairs or nitpick or anything, but you can't make a Sausage McMuffin out of Canadian bacon.     (I think you're thinking Egg McMuffin.


----------



## Spoonman (Oct 26, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > been busy as hell.  the weekend flew by as usual.  back to work tomorrow.   hope every one here is doing well
> ...


how are you doing sarah?   things are good.  lots of stuff is keeping me very busy


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 26, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > been busy as hell.  the weekend flew by as usual.  back to work tomorrow.   hope every one here is doing well
> ...



Tell me about it.  I only get one day off per week (Sundays), and it royally sucks!  One day is just not enough time!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 26, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Can you say why you are salt restricted?  Is it a mandatory thing or a personal choice?


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 26, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...


I've done too many long stretches that lasted up to a month and a half with no days off.  Now I'm "retired", waiting on the final approval of SSDI, unfortunately too many physical issues and my background included the physical as well as the intellectual.  Have tried to apply the intellectual only but so far employers aren't looking at people my age and with my (expensive) experience, not when they can hire some new college grad at a quarter of the price.......


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 26, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Well hopefully you enjoy your retirement very much!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 26, 2014)

007 said:


> Jimmy Dean sausage... just slice it in the wrapping, discard the wrapping, flatten each patty a little and right into the frying pan. Best sausage made, bar none.



Learn something new every day.  I didn't know you were supposed to discard the wrapping after you sliced up that good Jimmy Dean sausage.  No wonder I always found it to be just a little chewy.


----------



## Spoonman (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Spoonman (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## 007 (Oct 26, 2014)

I'm just getting rabid about a trip to Alaska, and I'm real tempted to go take a look at this truck tomorrow. That's about exactly what I'd be buying to head up there, and a nice sized, third wheel goose neck travel trailer.

2011 Chevrolet Silverado 3500HD for sale in Richland Center - 1GC4K1C86BF116256 - Jones Chevrolet-Buick-Cadillac


----------



## Spoonman (Oct 26, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Thinking of our sweet Becki.


has anyone heard from her?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 26, 2014)

Spoonman said:


>



  That should go in the funny pictures thread!  That's great!


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 26, 2014)

007 said:


> I'm just getting rabid about a trip to Alaska, and I'm real tempted to go take a look at this truck tomorrow. That's about exactly what I'd be buying to head up there, and a nice sized, third wheel goose neck travel trailer.
> 
> 2011 Chevrolet Silverado 3500HD for sale in Richland Center - 1GC4K1C86BF116256 - Jones Chevrolet-Buick-Cadillac



Did you run a Carfax?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 26, 2014)

007 said:


> I'm just getting rabid about a trip to Alaska, and I'm real tempted to go take a look at this truck tomorrow. That's about exactly what I'd be buying to head up there, and a nice sized, third wheel goose neck travel trailer.
> 
> 2011 Chevrolet Silverado 3500HD for sale in Richland Center - 1GC4K1C86BF116256 - Jones Chevrolet-Buick-Cadillac



$44K?  That seems like a lot.  Similar low mileage trucks here in Albuquerque are going for $30k or maybe a tad more.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 26, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Thinking of our sweet Becki.
> ...



No.  I've sent her several PMs and a couple of e-mails.  No response.  I'm very worried.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 26, 2014)

It is an LTZ diesel, so it is about right.  Problem is they advertise it as a single wheel rear axle, but the picture clearly shows dualies.


----------



## Spoonman (Oct 26, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


damn,  I hope everything is ok


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 26, 2014)

Has anyone ventured into any of the other OP's posted on the board today?  It's all garbage.  This board is truly sinking into the gutter.  It's very difficult to find anyplace that's worth the time to even consider posting in except for the Coffee Shop.  I'm going to give the board a short while to get better and if it doesn't I will very soon be leaving USMB for good.  90% of everything that's being posted these days is pretty disgusting.  I'm getting very tired of it.  It's almost not worth my time to even log on to the site any more.  I find very very few OP's that are even worth the time to completely read and consider a response.  The Coffee Shop, the only place I consider a good place to hang out in on this board even seems to be taking on a different flavor.  Maybe it's me.  I don't know but what I do know is that this board isn't very much fun any more and I am strongly considering finding something more productive to do with my time.  Am I alone in my observations?


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 26, 2014)

All I can say is PM me with your new address.


----------



## 007 (Oct 26, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> It is an LTZ diesel, so it is about right.  Problem is they advertise it as a single wheel rear axle, but the picture clearly shows dualies.


Right... diesel, Allison trans, leather, 4x4, low miles, dually, all things that will drive the price up. They're pretty close on the money. I'm sure they'd deal on it too. I know the guys up there at Jones including the owner.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 26, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Has anyone ventured into any of the other OP's posted on the board today?  It's all garbage.  This board is truly sinking into the gutter.  It's very difficult to find anyplace that's worth the time to even consider posting in except for the Coffee Shop.  I'm going to give the board a short while to get better and if it doesn't I will very soon be leaving USMB for good.  90% of everything that's being posted these days is pretty disgusting.  I'm getting very tired of it.  It's almost not worth my time to even log on to the site any more.  I find very very few OP's that are even worth the time to completely read and consider a response.  The Coffee Shop, the only place I consider a good place to hang out in on this board even seems to be taking on a different flavor.  Maybe it's me.  I don't know but what I do know is that this board isn't very much fun any more and I am strongly considering finding something more productive to do with my time.  Am I alone in my observations?


Election cycle and an invasion of true scum who actually play (mostly) by the rules.  The scum are learning how not to get banned right off the bat.  Productive for me is making fun of them...... 
BBD, when I get like that I take a hiatus, give myself a chance to readjust me, allow for whatever change I'm going through to mature and just focus on something else for a time.  It's quite cathartic.......


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 26, 2014)

Powertrain Limited Warrantyto06/28/2016100,323 MI 
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]


----------



## Spoonman (Oct 26, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Has anyone ventured into any of the other OP's posted on the board today?  It's all garbage.  This board is truly sinking into the gutter.  It's very difficult to find anyplace that's worth the time to even consider posting in except for the Coffee Shop.  I'm going to give the board a short while to get better and if it doesn't I will very soon be leaving USMB for good.  90% of everything that's being posted these days is pretty disgusting.  I'm getting very tired of it.  It's almost not worth my time to even log on to the site any more.  I find very very few OP's that are even worth the time to completely read and consider a response.  The Coffee Shop, the only place I consider a good place to hang out in on this board even seems to be taking on a different flavor.  Maybe it's me.  I don't know but what I do know is that this board isn't very much fun any more and I am strongly considering finding something more productive to do with my time.  Am I alone in my observations?


wild isn't it?  libs/cons to the max.  nobody's right if everybody's wrong.


----------



## 007 (Oct 26, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Has anyone ventured into any of the other OP's posted on the board today?  It's all garbage.  This board is truly sinking into the gutter.  It's very difficult to find anyplace that's worth the time to even consider posting in except for the Coffee Shop.  I'm going to give the board a short while to get better and if it doesn't I will very soon be leaving USMB for good.  90% of everything that's being posted these days is pretty disgusting.  I'm getting very tired of it.  It's almost not worth my time to even log on to the site any more.  I find very very few OP's that are even worth the time to completely read and consider a response.  The Coffee Shop, the only place I consider a good place to hang out in on this board even seems to be taking on a different flavor.  Maybe it's me.  I don't know but what I do know is that this board isn't very much fun any more and I am strongly considering finding something more productive to do with my time.  Am I alone in my observations?


I hear ya, pard. I don't venture anywhere else on the board either. It's a damn cess pool, and since I cant reach through my computer and choke anyone, I don't need the aggravation.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 26, 2014)

Snow plow prep package, park assist, 3.73 rear end built in Flint, MI.  I checked.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 26, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Has anyone ventured into any of the other OP's posted on the board today?  It's all garbage.  This board is truly sinking into the gutter.  It's very difficult to find anyplace that's worth the time to even consider posting in except for the Coffee Shop.  I'm going to give the board a short while to get better and if it doesn't I will very soon be leaving USMB for good.  90% of everything that's being posted these days is pretty disgusting.  I'm getting very tired of it.  It's almost not worth my time to even log on to the site any more.  I find very very few OP's that are even worth the time to completely read and consider a response.  The Coffee Shop, the only place I consider a good place to hang out in on this board even seems to be taking on a different flavor.  Maybe it's me.  I don't know but what I do know is that this board isn't very much fun any more and I am strongly considering finding something more productive to do with my time.  Am I alone in my observations?



What RIngel said.  I am doing most of my serious on line discussion elsewhere where the rules are more uniform and somewhat stricter and enforced which cuts down on a lot of the really stupid stuff, but the Coffee Shop and the very occasional intelligent discussion at USMB keeps me here.  But the trolls, idiots, and other exercises in futility are everywhere.  It isn't just here.

It is the election cycle that makes some segments of the internet world more crazy than usual.  Please nobody make any rash decisions until after the election and the dust settles.  Then maybe the paid disruptors and professional trolls will go elsewhere.   We can hope.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 26, 2014)

Trolls and hacks, hey it is hunting season baby!


----------



## 007 (Oct 26, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Snow plow prep package, park assist, 3.73 rear end built in Flint, MI.  I checked.


Yeah it's a nice truck. Don't know if I'll buy THAT one, but surely something very similar. I do really like the wheels on that one though, and the low miles, and the 2011 and later 6.6 diesels have more torque than any other they've ever made. I think that would do the trick as far as pulling a trailer up to Alaska and back, and hopefully a lot of other places as well.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 26, 2014)

ECM was reprogramed at about 800 miles.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 26, 2014)

007 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Snow plow prep package, park assist, 3.73 rear end built in Flint, MI.  I checked.
> ...



But do you really want to pull a trailer?  I wouldn't want all the hassle.   If I was driving to Alaska I would want to be able to take the interesting little side road or check out something interesting along the way that might not be so easy to do with a trailer in tow or that you have to find a safe place to park it and all.  But that's just me.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 26, 2014)

Its Alaska, everything is a side road...


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 26, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Its Alaska, everything is a side road...



But to get there from Wisconsin, you would go through a lot of U.S. states plus the whole length of British Columbia  and the Yukon Territory or a whole lot of Canada.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 26, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...


 I'm doing very well, so much better now.  I know you're busy, I just miss you and a couple of others here.  Be sure to stay in touch.


----------



## 007 (Oct 26, 2014)

OK... CHANGING THE CHANNEL... THE PACKERS ARE GETTING THEIR ASSES KICKED! 

Not fun to watch.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Oct 26, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Has anyone ventured into any of the other OP's posted on the board today?  It's all garbage.  This board is truly sinking into the gutter.  It's very difficult to find anyplace that's worth the time to even consider posting in except for the Coffee Shop.  I'm going to give the board a short while to get better and if it doesn't I will very soon be leaving USMB for good.  90% of everything that's being posted these days is pretty disgusting.  I'm getting very tired of it.  It's almost not worth my time to even log on to the site any more.  I find very very few OP's that are even worth the time to completely read and consider a response.  The Coffee Shop, the only place I consider a good place to hang out in on this board even seems to be taking on a different flavor.  Maybe it's me.  I don't know but what I do know is that this board isn't very much fun any more and I am strongly considering finding something more productive to do with my time.  Am I alone in my observations?



I'd be thrilled to have a discussion that didn't end up about race, muslims, othersexual or name calling the other party. I'm pretty done with those topics. I like it here in the CS and the kitty thread. I'm not ready to exit, but I'm not in much of a headspace to venture out into the gutter.


----------



## 007 (Oct 26, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Its Alaska, everything is a side road...
> ...


Yeah I'd drive clear over through Montana and visit my sister and her family there on the way, then through Idaho and visit my niece, then probably clear over to Seattle to head up the ALCAN. Got a cousin in Seattle too.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Oct 26, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Snow plow prep package, park assist, 3.73 rear end built in Flint, MI.  I checked.



English! What is that language, anyway? Hubby is bilingual with that one, too.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 26, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


 Yes, this illness has to do with hypertension in the lungs.  I do eat lots of other tasty foods because I really got thin in the hospital and need to gain a few pounds but like Ringel, I like salty foods too.  Every morning in the hospital I had pancakes and turkey bacon.  Pancakes were great but that bacon...  I wasn't loving it.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Oct 26, 2014)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Come pick me up. I could use an escape and was just thinking Alaska. Watched Buying Alaska today while folding clothes. The place outside Denali National Park (sp?) Was gorgeous.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 26, 2014)

I like making up captions for the kitty pictures.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## saveliberty (Oct 26, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Yes, this illness has to do with hypertension in the lungs.  I do eat lots of other tasty foods because I really got thin in the hospital and need to gain a few pounds but like Ringel, I like salty foods too.  Every morning in the hospital I had pancakes and turkey bacon.  Pancakes were great but that bacon...  I wasn't loving it.



Hypertension in the lungs!  That sounds serious Sarah G., makes my sports induced lung stuff seem pretty silly.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 26, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



After I posted that question to you, I got my curious up so did some reading on it.  And I see what you are up against diet wise.  Wish I had some wise words of wisdom to make it better, but I don't.  I would really suffer if I had to give up my salty pretzels and chips and popcorn etc.  But our health is more important than anything so I guess if I had to I could.  But I wouldn't like it.  Does empathy help?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 26, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, this illness has to do with hypertension in the lungs.  I do eat lots of other tasty foods because I really got thin in the hospital and need to gain a few pounds but like Ringel, I like salty foods too.  Every morning in the hospital I had pancakes and turkey bacon.  Pancakes were great but that bacon...  I wasn't loving it.
> ...



You have activity induced asthma?  I have dealt with it since I was a kid.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 26, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Yep, mild case.  Makes 5ks interesting.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 26, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, this illness has to do with hypertension in the lungs.  I do eat lots of other tasty foods because I really got thin in the hospital and need to gain a few pounds but like Ringel, I like salty foods too.  Every morning in the hospital I had pancakes and turkey bacon.  Pancakes were great but that bacon...  I wasn't loving it.
> ...


 Anything having to do with the lungs is serious.  I wouldn't call your ailments silly, we all have our crosses to bear.  They're making great strides with my particular malady and I am feeling so much better after being diagnosed 2 months ago.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 26, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Yes mine is not serious--I don't treat for it or anything.  Never know when it is going to hit though--when it does it is like somebody put a iron wall between your lungs and wind pipe.  You just can't take a full breath.  I went decades without a diagnosis for it.  No cure.  Just something we live with.  It hits without warning, lasts for a few minutes, and then it's gone.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 26, 2014)

I have breathing issues.  When I exert myself I get short of breath.  granted I'm not even close to being in the shape I used to be in........


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 26, 2014)

I think we should all practice breathing regularly.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 26, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


 Yes it helps.    Thanks Foxy.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 26, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone ventured into any of the other OP's posted on the board today?  It's all garbage.  This board is truly sinking into the gutter.  It's very difficult to find anyplace that's worth the time to even consider posting in except for the Coffee Shop.  I'm going to give the board a short while to get better and if it doesn't I will very soon be leaving USMB for good.  90% of everything that's being posted these days is pretty disgusting.  I'm getting very tired of it.  It's almost not worth my time to even log on to the site any more.  I find very very few OP's that are even worth the time to completely read and consider a response.  The Coffee Shop, the only place I consider a good place to hang out in on this board even seems to be taking on a different flavor.  Maybe it's me.  I don't know but what I do know is that this board isn't very much fun any more and I am strongly considering finding something more productive to do with my time.  Am I alone in my observations?
> ...


Finally someone agrees with me.  

Of course being perfect I don't have that problem.........

By the way, can I interest anyone in a bridge?  Some ocean front property in Arizona?


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 26, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> I think we should all practice breathing regularly.


Been working on it since birth........


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 26, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> I have breathing issues.  When I exert myself I get short of breath.  granted I'm not even close to being in the shape I used to be in........



Alas, the asthma I'm talking about frustrates the athlete in top condition as much as it affects the couch potato.  I first noticed it mountain climbing in the Sacramentos when I was a kid--before highschool.  I wouldn't be the least bit tired or winded and it hit me.  And there was nothing I could do but just sit down and wait--panicked of course because I didn't know what was happening.  And after three or four minutes it passed and I was good to go again.  It never happens doing normal activities or when resting--only when one is exerting themselves more than usual doing something aerobic.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 26, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I have breathing issues.  When I exert myself I get short of breath.  granted I'm not even close to being in the shape I used to be in........
> ...


 Do you have an inhaler?


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 26, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Yeah, two.  I call em lungs........


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 26, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I have breathing issues.  When I exert myself I get short of breath.  granted I'm not even close to being in the shape I used to be in........
> ...


My wife has allergy related asthma, I'm just really out of shape.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 26, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


 You are such a brat tonight.


----------



## 007 (Oct 26, 2014)

Tresha91203 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I did too... 

They had kind of a "Buying Alaska" marathon on today. I watched them all, then looked at houses in Alaska on Zillow.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 26, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



No.  It never last long enough to be a problem that would justify using one.  My doctor counseled against it unless my condition worsened and it never has.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 26, 2014)

007 said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Did you ever type your own address into your browser.  It brings it up on Zillow and it is almost scary how much information is there.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 26, 2014)

Okay Hombre and I are going to watch some DVRed stuff  and I'll probably go to sleep. So I'm gonna say good night for now.  See ya'll tomorrow.

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Pogo's aunt,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
GW's student/friend Sean, his injured brother, and their family,
Tresha and hubby,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.
And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## 007 (Oct 26, 2014)

gallantwarrior, hey man, do you work at the Fairbanks airport or Anchorage?


----------



## 007 (Oct 26, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Tresha91203 said:
> ...


Hmmm... close but no cookie when I type in my address. But you have to remember, I am in the sticks. They have more information about Alaska than they do parts of back woods Wisconsin. I guess they just don't care much about us.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 27, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Well I didn't mean to imply it was the same as the Sausage McMuffin with Egg....  we had an Egg McMuffin....McDonalds'  Sausage McMuffin with egg,  is the same thing as the Egg McMuffin except for the meat.


----------



## 007 (Oct 27, 2014)

So... looks like it's my turn for a little insomnia...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 27, 2014)

I woke up early: I do this once or twice a month.

Chilly this morning, then the fifties, but later in the week we will be in the low seventies again, and 69 for Halloween.  Crazy.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## mdk (Oct 27, 2014)

Good morning folks! I hope everyone is having a great start to the day.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 27, 2014)

33 degrees at 7am here in the middle of West Virginnie.  Cold frosty morn.

Which reminds me of one of my favorite hammered dulcimer songs...

For Peach peach174  --
​


----------



## Pogo (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm spending most of the week at the Greenbrier, the ornate and heavily-storied structure at White Sulphur Springs, now a resort but once the location of a secret bunker where Congress was to be spirited off to in the event of nuclear war.  They give tours of the bunker but I prolly won't bother paying their $34 ransom.  Sheesh, for an hour and a half tour?  I don't make much more than that.  But this area is also inside the National Radio Quiet Zone and not far (60 miles north) is the National Radio Astronomy Observatory.  So at the end of the week I'm planning a visit conveniently slotted into my time off.


----------



## 007 (Oct 27, 2014)

Holy crap did the Packers ever get a butt kickin' last night. I couldn't even finish watching it.


----------



## R.D. (Oct 27, 2014)

Steelers won ... 


and  looked sooo dumb...


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 27, 2014)

Browns won! 

Believeland!!


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 27, 2014)

The NFL provided a lot of great football this weekend.  Busy day today and a big part of it will be away from the computer.  Good morning all, have a good one.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 27, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Steelers won ...
> 
> 
> and  looked sooo dumb...


Did they really have those uniforms at one time?  They looked like a bunch of yellow jackets buzzing around....but they did the job....


----------



## Mertex (Oct 27, 2014)

Ahhhh, time for my cofffee.....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 27, 2014)

Mertex, ph, yeah, they wore those hideous things.  Go look up the Oakland Atheletic baseball uniforms from the 1970s.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 27, 2014)

I did not stay at a Holiday Inn Express lat night, but I will be going to the Utah Jazz opening hoop game Wednesday night.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 27, 2014)

Pogo said:


> I'm spending most of the week at the Greenbrier, the ornate and heavily-storied structure at White Sulphur Springs, now a resort but once the location of a secret bunker where Congress was to be spirited off to in the event of nuclear war.  They give tours of the bunker but I prolly won't bother paying their $34 ransom.  Sheesh, for an hour and a half tour?  I don't make much more than that.  But this area is also inside the National Radio Quiet Zone and not far (60 miles north) is the National Radio Astronomy Observatory.  So at the end of the week I'm planning a visit conveniently slotted into my time off.



We lived in White Sulphur Springs the summer we were in West Virginia.  Hombre was attending photography school and I was doing some freelance writing.  The Greenbrier and the adjacent very prestigious medical clinic were  the focal point of course.  This was back in the 1980's when the $50 green fees at the Greenbrier resort golf course were really astronomical.  The golf course extended on both sides of the highway running through town so you had to dodge the golf carts crossing from one side to the other.  And considering that those $50 green fees were about the equivalent of $100 green fees now, it was amazing to us how many expensively attired, superbly coiffeured, manicured people were out poking through the grass and bushes along the highway hunting for lost balls.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 27, 2014)

Mertex said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Steelers won ...
> ...



Actually that's been done before -- this is the Eagles reviving their 1920s antecedents' unis..




​What they looked like at the time: Frankford vs. the Dayton Triangles




(Frankford is a section in northeast Philadelphia -- where I was born).

Frankford went on to finish out the season with a 14-1-2 record, making them the undisputed 1926 NFL champions. Eleven of those victories were shutouts. This spectacular season marked the first time in history that a Philadelphia team won a national football championship. Frankford's 14 wins that season remained an NFL record that would not be broken until 1984, nearly 60 years later, when the San Francisco 49ers achieved a 15 win season.

The Yellow Jackets were a true part of the Frankford community. Most of the players lived together in boarding houses near the stadium, ate at the local YMCA, and passed time by playing football with kids in the street. The average salary for a player was $150 a game. The team had a fight song, a band, cheerleaders and a mascot. Any income that was in excess of covering player salaries and team expenses was given to charities in the local community, like the Frankford Hospital or the local Boy Scouts. (here)​


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 27, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...


You were born in Philly?  That explains a lot!!!


----------



## Pogo (Oct 27, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Sure does.  Especially my disdain for the Cowgirls.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 27, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm spending most of the week at the Greenbrier, the ornate and heavily-storied structure at White Sulphur Springs, now a resort but once the location of a secret bunker where Congress was to be spirited off to in the event of nuclear war.  They give tours of the bunker but I prolly won't bother paying their $34 ransom.  Sheesh, for an hour and a half tour?  I don't make much more than that.  But this area is also inside the National Radio Quiet Zone and not far (60 miles north) is the National Radio Astronomy Observatory.  So at the end of the week I'm planning a visit conveniently slotted into my time off.
> ...



As close as this area is I've rarely ever been though here, other than a ride from Chicago on the famed New River Train (the views from which are awesome) and my trip retrieving the MINI Cooper from Ohio when I bought it.  I've already planned at least two more alternate routes for the return trip in the MIINI.  Leaves are in full color too.  I'm looking forward to the radio telescope trip. 

But good god, there is absolutely nothing to eat here.  I'm gonna have to bring my own food and stove next time.  I was lucky to find a Subway yesterday, which is as close to real food as there is.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 27, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


I think you're referring to that athletics team from a southwestern state that is famous for steers and que......  uummmm, salsa......  
Never heard of em.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 27, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




​


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 27, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


I used to raft the New River, I set up trips twice a year for the employees at the the hospital I worked at.


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 27, 2014)

007 said:


> Holy crap did the Packers ever get a butt kickin' last night. I couldn't even finish watching it.



I know, huh? I was thinking of you, as my spirits started sinking when the score was tied at 10. I said, then, t_his game is going to be a win for the Saints._ They did play so well. They were in the pocket, as it is called in music when all musicians are into the same moment at the same time. Magic!


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 27, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> I did not stay at a Holiday Inn Express lat night, but I will be going to the Utah Jazz opening hoop game Wednesday night.



I love a Holiday Inn Express. Wonderful beds and bedding for a quick one or two-night stay-over.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 27, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Bridge Day was just a couple of weeks ago.  When I was skydiving, some of the folks at the jump center went down to base jump the bridge.

They all came home.


----------



## Truman123 (Oct 27, 2014)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


I used to live in Soldotna and Sterling. Ever make it to any of those places?


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 27, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


The end of the rafting trip was at the New River Gorge Bridge, saw some bungee jumpers and base jumpers.  The one trip I never got to do was the Gauley River, the jump off point was in a class 3 rapid and there was a class 5 rapid on the route, basically a waterfall.  Always wanted to do that.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 27, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Have you ever come north to Pennsylvania and the Youghiogheny River?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 27, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > I did not stay at a Holiday Inn Express lat night, but I will be going to the Utah Jazz opening hoop game Wednesday night.
> ...




So THAT'S why you're so smart!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 27, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



There used to be a Shamrock Restaurant in White Sulphur close to the motel apartment where we lived that summer.  It had decent food.  Is it no longer there?


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 27, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Nope, another one I never was able to get to.  What happened is I became involved in reenacting and living history and everything else went by the wayside, before I knew it it was 25 years later and I was starting to have physical issues.  Funny how fast time goes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 27, 2014)

PoliticalChic said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



LOL.   Good to see you PC.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 27, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I was an avid skydiver twenty years ago.  I had my D class license and over 60 minutes of free fall time.  I was just about to buy my own canopy when my job sent me to, well, fill in the blank.  I spent only 50 nights in my own home from 1991 to 2004 when I quit and became the county building inspector.

After that, I no longer had the yen to jump.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 27, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I haven't seen anything by that name or in a Google search.  There is a "Cook's" a few miles out toward Lewisburg but it doesn't look like much and I didn't go in.  Other than that it's a bunch of Wendy's/McDonald's chains, a couple of bars, cheap pizza parlors and a Quiznos that's closed.  The town looks pretty depressed.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 27, 2014)

007 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


A few "verbal altercations" but only one punch thrown since we opened March 1st. We have 2 security guys on Friday and Saturday and when there is a female bartender on week days there is one. Our head of security is a VERY big man. If you get thrown out of Doc's, James may just throw your car out of the lot as well.
I had words with a kid with no ID last night, but he thought better.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 27, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I know the town of Gauley Bridge.  They gave me a speeding ticket when I passed through there after picking up the MINI.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 27, 2014)

Truman123 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I thought Soldoltna was in Alaska?   Don't recall a Soldoltna WV.  I do recall Sterling but don't remember whether I just saw it on the map or if we actually went there.   We did a lot of exploring in southeastern West Virginia, but actually spent more weekends exploring Virginia along and near the Blue Ridge Parkway.  I was helping with a research project on Appalachia and a lot of our explorations in WV were in regard to that.  But we visited a lot of WV's outstanding state parks too, rode the Cass Scenic Railroad several times (I was doing an article on that), visited small cavern that rivaled our own Carlsbad Caverns for beauty but not size and did some guided spelunking tours in undeveloped caves which was fun.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 27, 2014)

Another beautiful day here in L.A. 78 at nearly 11 AM, headed for 80. 30% chance of rain tomorrow and Wednesday.
Need more coffee!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 27, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



There was no fast food of any kind when we were there but the town itself was pretty depressed 30 years ago too. We did drive over to eat at Shoneys at Lewisburg often--good food then and their strawberry pie was awesome.  We couldn't afford the restaurant in the Greenbrier.

I just typed Shamrock Café into my Bing browser and came up with Shamrock Restaurant at 213 Old White Trail, Sulphur Springs, WV 24986.   Still under the same management it was in the 1980's.  That used to be on the main highway through town but that may have all changed since they completed the interstate through there.  The interstate wasn't even under construction yet when we were there.


----------



## 007 (Oct 27, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Holy crap did the Packers ever get a butt kickin' last night. I couldn't even finish watching it.
> ...


I couldn't believe how many passes the Packers dropped. That's unusual. Had they caught everything Rodgers thrown to them, they might have made a game out of it. As it was, the Saints played better.

Love your new avatar there... sweet cakes...


----------



## 007 (Oct 27, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


"Back in the day," when I bartended around hick town, WI here, you couldn't go a night without a fight, sometimes more than one, and if they didn't fight in the bar, they'd fight outside. That's what you get when you have a bunch of young farm boys come to town full of spit and vinegar and looking for girls. All it takes is more than one guy interested in the same girl and watch out. Just add liquor and the fights on. I never saw as many fights in bars anywhere else as I've seen in hicktown, WI. Bunch of beer drinkin', German and Irish brawlers, and at one time... I fit right in... I did my share of knockin' a few heads around...


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 27, 2014)

007 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Well they're on my sh*t list this week.  I picked them to win and they helped significantly to knock me out of my No. 1 spot in my pickems group.


----------



## 007 (Oct 27, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


I wish they were more stable. Problem is, seems like they're either on fire or playing like shit.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 27, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


We used to do Civil War reenactments at Greenbrier State Forest.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 27, 2014)

Following the news of Cream bassist Jack Bruce's death at the age of 71, countless tributes have poured in for the Rock and Roll Hall of Famer, including remembrances from his former band mates like Eric Clapton. "He was a great musician and composer, and a tremendous inspiration to me," Clapton wrote on his Facebook page. The guitarist's official website also shared a long history of Bruce's career in music.

Related 


 Cream Bassist Jack Bruce Dead at 71  
  Ginger Baker's official fan club also delivered a quote from the Cream drummer, "I am very sad to learn of the loss of a fine man, Jack Bruce... My thoughts & wishes are with his family at this difficult time." Bruce also occasionally served as a member of Ringo Starr's All-Starr Band, and the Beatles drummer shared his condolences. "We lost Jack Bruce today an incredible musician writer and a good friend peace and love to all his family,"

Rest in peace, Mr Bruce. Us old goats will miss you.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 27, 2014)

awe so cute! 





 Morning !
It's cool 65 and cloudy here in S.E. Arizona very nice out. Suppose to get up to 80 today.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 27, 2014)

peach174 said:


> awe so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Unbelievable, it's going to be 75 here in NW Ohio today. 

Cute cat photo today.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 27, 2014)

It's been beautiful in central Florida the last three weeks.  Low 80's every day...sunny....low humidity.  Life is good.....


----------



## Truman123 (Oct 27, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Truman123 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Oops. 


I thought you were talking about Alaska.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 27, 2014)

Truman123 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Truman123 said:
> ...



LOL.  No.  The only one of us who lives in Alaska is GW and he's making some pretty conclusive posts that he intends to return to the lower 48 within the next year.  There is a a Sterling WV though.  Probably almost every state has a Sterling.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 27, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I love chocolate, but it gives me a pretty bad bellyache if I eat too much of it!    I guess my belly isn't too thrilled with chocolate.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 27, 2014)

No problems here!    Pats kicked Bear butt!  The final score was 51-23.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 27, 2014)

I missed a bunch!

Pumpkin is the best pie, but just about any fruit pie is also very good.  Don't put any cheese on my apple pie though!  

I'd have a hard time having to avoid salty food.  I eat far too many salty crackers as it is....Cheez Its, Goldfish, Ritz, Saltines, it's my preferred type of snack and I tend to overdo it with them.

Crazy football weekend.  At least the Niners didn't get blown out this week, hooray bye!


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 27, 2014)

On the subject of pie, why is it that most pies seem to be made with dry, unappealing crusts?  Just a little sweetening added to a crust can make worlds of difference!  When those of you who make your own pies, do so, do you sweeten your crust at all?

Ringel said something about pie being just a vehicle for whipped cream.  I disagree.  I can love pie without whipped cream, but too often the crust is little more than a vehicle for whipped cream.  Without whipped cream I'll leave the crust edges and just eat the filling part of the pie.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 27, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



What a great tip.  I haven't eaten yet.  I shall advise Señor GPS and report back.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 27, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> On the subject of pie, why is it that most pies seem to be made with dry, unappealing crusts?  Just a little sweetening added to a crust can make worlds of difference!  When those of you who make your own pies, do so, do you sweeten your crust at all?
> 
> Ringel said something about pie being just a vehicle for whipped cream.  I disagree.  I can love pie without whipped cream, but too often the crust is little more than a vehicle for whipped cream.  Without whipped cream I'll leave the crust edges and just eat the filling part of the pie.


No, only pumpkin, sweet potato and pecan pies are a vehicle for whipped cream and I like dry, unappealing crusts....... My favorite part of a pie........ 
Fruit pies require vanilla ice cream or melted cheddar cheese, in or on top of the pie.  Uummmm, wonder what it would taste like with Brie.......


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 27, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Key Lime is my favorite, but a slice of apple pie with a slab of well-aged cheddar would not be amiss.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 27, 2014)

I don't care for sweet potatoes but I don't need anything on the pecan pie.  I like pumpkin with whipped cream.  Blueberry is good for me on its own too.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 27, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > I did not stay at a Holiday Inn Express lat night, but I will be going to the Utah Jazz opening hoop game Wednesday night.
> ...



They also have a pretty good breakfast (for free).  At least the ones we've stayed in.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 27, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...




OMG....I don't know how anybody jumps out of a perfectly good plane.  I know that I would just die of a heart attack if I ever did that.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 27, 2014)

I didn't, Mertex.  I jumped many times.  You just walk through the fear.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 27, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> I didn't, Mertex.  I jumped many times.  You just walk through the fear.



I don't even have a desire to ever do it, but I'm glad that you were able to do it.  Those that have done it claim it is a wonderful experience, I guess I'll never know.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 27, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > On the subject of pie, why is it that most pies seem to be made with dry, unappealing crusts?  Just a little sweetening added to a crust can make worlds of difference!  When those of you who make your own pies, do so, do you sweeten your crust at all?
> ...



Ah ha!  You are part of the pie crust problem!


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 27, 2014)

Mertex said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't, Mertex.  I jumped many times.  You just walk through the fear.
> ...


 That jumping from the stratesphere makes me think some of these guys just have a death wish.  Jeezus..  Craziness.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 27, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


The worst thing about skydiving is it ruins you for all amusement park rides.  It is, in fact, the MOST fun you can have while wearing pants.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 27, 2014)

Parachutist’s Record Fall: Over 25 Miles in 15 Minutes
ROSWELL, N.M. — A well-known computer scientist parachuted from a balloon near the top of the stratosphere on Friday, falling faster than the speed of sound and breaking the world altitude record set just two years ago.
The jump was made by Alan Eustace, 57, a senior vice president of Google. At dawn he was lifted from an abandoned runway at the airport here by a balloon filled with 35,000 cubic feet of helium.
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/25/s...ing-felix-baumgartners-world-record.html?_r=0

Good grief...


----------



## Mertex (Oct 27, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



I'll have to take your word for it...........


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 27, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I would do it in a heart beat if given a chance.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 27, 2014)

I have never had any desire to sky dive or go running off a 5000 ft high cliff with nothing but a harness and hang glider to break my fall.  Our daughter did sky dive once and said it was exhilarating.  I've noticed however that she only did it once and has never suggested she might want to do that again.  

I am not afraid of heights in general--I have no problem going up on the tram or on a ferris wheel or flying in an airplane.  But I can't handle high bridges.  Driving across them, okay.  But walking out on one and looking out over the rail--I feel for all the world like a powerful force is pulling me over the rail into oblivion.  I don't know any other way to describe it, but it is extremely uncomfortable and frightening.  So I just don't do it.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 27, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


 He was falling at 822 mph at one point and created a sonic boom.  Cray cray....


----------



## Pogo (Oct 27, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



The Epilogue: my GPS had no listing for the Shamrock.  It was able to find Old White Trail but that road turns out to be a tiny residential street that eventually dwindles to one land and then gravel and circles back to a larger residential street.  No restaurants or businesses of any kind on it, doesn't look like there ever were.  So I went back to Subway.  Also couldn't find a listing on Google.

FWIW the main road through town is US 60 which in that area is just called Main Street.

Thanks for the tip though Foxy -- if it had worked it woulda been special.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 27, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> I have never had any desire to sky dive or go running off a 5000 ft high cliff with nothing but a harness and hang glider to break my fall.  Our daughter did sky dive once and said it was exhilarating.  I've noticed however that she only did it once and has never suggested she might want to do that again.
> 
> I am not afraid of heights in general--I have no problem going up on the tram or on a ferris wheel or flying in an airplane.  But I can't handle high bridges.  Driving across them, okay.  But walking out on one and looking out over the rail--I feel for all the world like a powerful force is pulling me over the rail into oblivion.  I don't know any other way to describe it, but it is extremely uncomfortable and frightening.  So I just don't do it.



I have acute acrophobia--- can't even go more that two steps up a ladder --- but neither airplanes nor bridges bother me.  Ferris wheels are out of the question though.  I think it's a matter of whether or not a structure that prevents falling is around you.  For me anyway.

When the acrophobia kicks in it's like a cold chill running up the backs of my legs, breath gets short and everything except getting to lower ground becomes secondary.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 27, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Well that is weird.  I googled up this link:
Shamrock Restaurant Inc. in White Sulphur Springs WV - Bizapedia Profile

. . . but when I googled up the best restaurants in White Sulphus Springs, I got a rather long list but the Shamrock wasn't on it.  The corporation must still be intact but the restaurant not in operation probably.
Best White Sulphur Springs Restaurants - West Virginia


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 27, 2014)

I made it halfway up a fire tower in Pennsylvania when I was in my 20s and decided I had a fear of heights.  I froze and couldn't go up or down.  My husband had to pry my hands off the railing and practically carry me down from there.


----------



## Spoonman (Oct 27, 2014)

to comtel05 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone ventured into any of the other OP's posted on the board today?  It's all garbage.  This board is truly sinking into the gutter.  It's very difficult to find anyplace that's worth the time to even consider posting in except for the Coffee Shop.  I'm going to give the board a short while to get better and if it doesn't I will very soon be leaving USMB for good.  90% of everything that's being posted these days is pretty disgusting.  I'm getting very tired of it.  It's almost not worth my time to even log on to the site any more.  I find very very few OP's that are even worth the time to completely read and consider a response.  The Coffee Shop, the only place I consider a good place to hang out in on this board even seems to be taking on a different flavor.  Maybe it's me.  I don't know but what I do know is that this board isn't very much fun any more and I am strongly considering finding something more productive to do with my time.  Am I alone in my observations?
> ...


Finally someone agrees with me.  

Of course being perfect I don't have that problem.........

By the way, can I interest anyone in a bridge?  Some ocean front property in Arizona?[/QUOTE]
I have to admit, i venture to the other boards on occasion to relieve myself


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 27, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> On the subject of pie, why is it that most pies seem to be made with dry, unappealing crusts?  Just a little sweetening added to a crust can make worlds of difference!  When those of you who make your own pies, do so, do you sweeten your crust at all?
> 
> Ringel said something about pie being just a vehicle for whipped cream.  I disagree.  I can love pie without whipped cream, but too often the crust is little more than a vehicle for whipped cream.  Without whipped cream I'll leave the crust edges and just eat the filling part of the pie.



I'm not sure about putting sugar in the dough because it might ruin the consistency, but some people will sprinkle finishing sugar on the pie crust.  That helps to make it taste more sweet.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 27, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I have never had any desire to sky dive or go running off a 5000 ft high cliff with nothing but a harness and hang glider to break my fall.  Our daughter did sky dive once and said it was exhilarating.  I've noticed however that she only did it once and has never suggested she might want to do that again.
> ...


Then you wouldn't like this, used to do it all the time except I freestyled, no ropes or safety gear.  Actually did this climb eons ago when I was young and invincible......  It was rather easy..... comparatively.......


----------



## Pogo (Oct 27, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Ah I see what it is.  Your link says "the registered _agent _for this company is... at 213 Old White Trail -- that's the guy's _home_.  Now it makes sense because homes are all that are on that road.  And it's so small it could never have been a major thoroughfare.  So wherever it was it's gone now. 

I found the same list when I got here; I've seen them all -- they're either cheap junk food or pretentiously expensive ones here in the Greenbrier.  Nothing in between.

No wonder nobody around here has teeth...


----------



## Pogo (Oct 27, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Thanks.  Amazingly enough I don't need that video to know I wouldn't like that.

Anyway, I figure if you climb a rock, the only next thing you can do is climb back down.  I save time and skip the middleman.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 27, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> I have never had any desire to sky dive or go running off a 5000 ft high cliff with nothing but a harness and hang glider to break my fall.  Our daughter did sky dive once and said it was exhilarating.  I've noticed however that she only did it once and has never suggested she might want to do that again.
> 
> I am not afraid of heights in general--I have no problem going up on the tram or on a ferris wheel or flying in an airplane.  But I can't handle high bridges.  Driving across them, okay.  But walking out on one and looking out over the rail--I feel for all the world like a powerful force is pulling me over the rail into oblivion.  I don't know any other way to describe it, but it is extremely uncomfortable and frightening.  So I just don't do it.



I did one parachute jump from a plane at two and a half thousand feet. I found myself hanging in the sky looking down at the patchwork of fields far below, and at first I did not seem to be moving. Then things on the ground started getting bigger, and I seemed to be going faster, finally the ground rushed up and hit me in the feet.
Like your daughter I have not felt moved to do another jump but I am quite glad I did that one.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 27, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Ahhhh, not necessarily.  In canyons the back side of the rocks, in North Cheyenne Canyon specifically, are almost always the sloping sides of the canyon walls, usually very easy to "walk" down so we climb the face or side of the rock outcropping then walk back down around the outcropping.  Yeah, sometimes we would have to climb back down, often we took a different, easier route.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 27, 2014)

This gave me a giggle.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 27, 2014)

A couple of hours ago I reached down to raise the garage door.  Have to do it by hand from the very bottom, no handle and the door opener doesn't work.  As I pulled it up it suddenly felt like my left pant leg had tape on the inside and all my leg hairs were being pulled out, realized a second later it was like being stabbed with a hundred needles and it wasn't stopping, then realized my left hip and left side of my lower back hurt....... badly.  Still sore, hurts to stand up, walk and sit down and my left thigh still feels "tingly".  
Have an appointment with my chiro tomorrow........


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 27, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> A couple of hours ago I reached down to raise the garage door.  Have to do it by hand from the very bottom, no handle and the door opener doesn't work.  As I pulled it up it suddenly felt like my left pant leg had tape on the inside and all my leg hairs were being pulled out, realized a second later it was like being stabbed with a hundred needles and it wasn't stopping, then realized my left hip and left side of my lower back hurt....... badly.  Still sore, hurts to stand up, walk and sit down and my left thigh still feels "tingly".
> Have an appointment with my chiro tomorrow........


Hamstring maybe?  We're your knees bent?


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 27, 2014)

Hope you have something there to ease that pain tonight.  Nothing worse than being up at night with that kind of pain.

Feel better Ringel...


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 27, 2014)

Better sleep on the toilet just in case Ringel...


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 27, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > A couple of hours ago I reached down to raise the garage door.  Have to do it by hand from the very bottom, no handle and the door opener doesn't work.  As I pulled it up it suddenly felt like my left pant leg had tape on the inside and all my leg hairs were being pulled out, realized a second later it was like being stabbed with a hundred needles and it wasn't stopping, then realized my left hip and left side of my lower back hurt....... badly.  Still sore, hurts to stand up, walk and sit down and my left thigh still feels "tingly".
> ...


No, I already have problems in my neck, mid back and low back.  It's appears to be related to my low back, feels like sciatica, burning and tingling in the outside of my thigh which has been numb for 20 years after an incident where I was awakened at night with those muscles cramping and visually rippling on their own.  It was quite painful at the time. It's gotta be disc related.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 27, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Better sleep on the toilet just in case Ringel...


Nah, I can move around, now if that will remain the case when I wake up tomorrow is yet to be seen......... Ouch!


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 27, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Hope you have something there to ease that pain tonight.  Nothing worse than being up at night with that kind of pain.
> 
> Feel better Ringel...


Took some Tramadol, still hurts and tingles with occasional shooting pain but not as bad besides with the Tramadol I don't care that it hurts........


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 27, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Hope you have something there to ease that pain tonight.  Nothing worse than being up at night with that kind of pain.
> ...


 Good.  Don't take too many but enough.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 28, 2014)

Sounds like sciatica. Sciatic nerve pinched by a blown or slipped disk. Used to be a fairly common occurrence for me. Been quite a while though, now.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 28, 2014)

Special vibes for Ringel tonight and for a successful chiro visit tomorrow.

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Pogo's aunt,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
GW's student/friend Sean, his injured brother, and their family,
Tresha and hubby,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## 007 (Oct 28, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Sounds like sciatica. Sciatic nerve pinched by a blown or slipped disk. Used to be a fairly common occurrence for me. Been quite a while though, now.


I've been suffering from sciatica pain for over three months now. The physical therapy has done little ease it. Friday when I was at PT she put a "pain patch" on me that had batteries in it, for crying out loud. It helped though, so tomorrow she's going to put another one on. Yesterday I worked out in the yard for the first time in two months, and it actually wasn't too bad. Back hurt yeah, but it wasn't as bad as it's been. Didn't hurt much later after I knocked off and went in the house either. I was hoping that maybe, just maybe, I've turned some kind of corner and it's going to get better. Wishful thinking probably, because it feels like it's usual, nasty, painful self again this morning. 

Time to go make some fresh ground coffee.


----------



## 007 (Oct 28, 2014)

Now I'm hooked on video poker over at Play Free Video Poker Largest Video Poker Site - Poker Strategy


----------



## Tresha91203 (Oct 28, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> A couple of hours ago I reached down to raise the garage door.  Have to do it by hand from the very bottom, no handle and the door opener doesn't work.  As I pulled it up it suddenly felt like my left pant leg had tape on the inside and all my leg hairs were being pulled out, realized a second later it was like being stabbed with a hundred needles and it wasn't stopping, then realized my left hip and left side of my lower back hurt....... badly.  Still sore, hurts to stand up, walk and sit down and my left thigh still feels "tingly".
> Have an appointment with my chiro tomorrow........



Healing juju your way.


----------



## R.D. (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## Pogo (Oct 28, 2014)

Tresha91203 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > A couple of hours ago I reached down to raise the garage door.  Have to do it by hand from the very bottom, no handle and the door opener doesn't work.  As I pulled it up it suddenly felt like my left pant leg had tape on the inside and all my leg hairs were being pulled out, realized a second later it was like being stabbed with a hundred needles and it wasn't stopping, then realized my left hip and left side of my lower back hurt....... badly.  Still sore, hurts to stand up, walk and sit down and my left thigh still feels "tingly".
> ...



It's because he posted that rock climbing video yesterday


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 28, 2014)

When my brother in law was in town, he was walking around pretty much all night with back and sciatica pain.   I look online for remedies, I felt so sorry for him.  Here are a couple of stretches and bed setups so you can at least sleep.  Some of this is kind of pricey but how much would you pay to get some sleep?

Back wedges:

Bed Wedges Back Wedge Pillows Relax The Back

Yoga:

7 Poses to Soothe Sciatica Yoga International

I had some sciatica recently and do the stretches religiously.  See what you think.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 28, 2014)

Low 60s with light rain and heavy leaves.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 28, 2014)

Crisp and cool this morning, upper 30s, supposedly was supposed to get down in the upper 20s overnight.
Yup, left low back, upper left buttocks and left outer thigh pretty stiff and sore this morning.  Pretty sure it's sciatica. 


Pogo said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Ya didn't have to look.......  
I could have posted some other more intense ones, stuff that I never attempted, for good reason.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 28, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> When my brother in law was in town, he was walking around pretty much all night with back and sciatica pain.   I look online for remedies, I felt so sorry for him.  Here are a couple of stretches and bed setups so you can at least sleep.  Some of this is kind of pricey but how much would you pay to get some sleep?
> 
> Back wedges:
> 
> ...


I was thinking a little stretching with some acupressure.


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 28, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Low 60s with light rain and heavy leaves.



Dark, rain and wind today...low 60's. The ocean is going to look throbbing. I will be driving along it.


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 28, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> When my brother in law was in town, he was walking around pretty much all night with back and sciatica pain.   I look online for remedies, I felt so sorry for him.  Here are a couple of stretches and bed setups so you can at least sleep.  Some of this is kind of pricey but how much would you pay to get some sleep?
> 
> Back wedges:
> 
> ...



Sarah, there are some excellent instructional videos for all kinds of physical solutions to many challenges, on YouTube. ( But you prolly knew that? )


----------



## mdk (Oct 28, 2014)

It is a lovely morning here and I hope everyone else is experiencing the same. We had our final kickball game of the season last night and sadly we lost. We played well but they played a little better. Better luck next season. Cheers!


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 28, 2014)

76 here this morning with just a few clouds so far. We have a good shot at getting some much needed rain this evening through tomorrow.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 28, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > When my brother in law was in town, he was walking around pretty much all night with back and sciatica pain.   I look online for remedies, I felt so sorry for him.  Here are a couple of stretches and bed setups so you can at least sleep.  Some of this is kind of pricey but how much would you pay to get some sleep?
> ...


 Yes, thanks Athena.  I've looked at so many and try most of them.  The gentle stretches of yoga have always appealed to me tho and I know Ringel is aware of all of it too.  I do some of the stretches on my bed before getting up sometimes.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 28, 2014)

Raining and 65 today.  My daughter walked her doggies over to see me today.  It rained on them on the way home tho.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 28, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > When my brother in law was in town, he was walking around pretty much all night with back and sciatica pain.   I look online for remedies, I felt so sorry for him.  Here are a couple of stretches and bed setups so you can at least sleep.  Some of this is kind of pricey but how much would you pay to get some sleep?
> ...





Sarah G said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Yoga is awesome.  I did it as a kid, so did my parents.  Need to get back into it and keep it regular.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 28, 2014)

I watched the Redskins/Dallas game last night and have been doing my "Happy Dance" ever since!  My beloved Washington Redskins won!!!  Regardless of how poor of a season the Redskins are having, if they manage to beat Dallas to me it's as good as the Skins winning the Super Bowl.  I am amazed at how well the Redskins played and how poorly the Dallas team played.  Now, back to my Happy Dance.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 28, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Low 60s with light rain and heavy leaves.
> ...



I was seeing on the news last night that you guys might be in for several inches of rain.  But you need it right?  Looked promising for a lot of California too.  Maybe the terrible drought is finally breaking.  We can bope so.


----------



## mdk (Oct 28, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> I watched the Redskins/Dallas game last night and have been doing my "Happy Dance" ever since!  My beloved Washington Redskins won!!!  Regardless of how poor of a season the Redskins are having, if they manage to beat Dallas to me it's as good as the Skins winning the Super Bowl.  I am amazed at how well the Redskins played and how poorly the Dallas team played.  Now, back to my Happy Dance.



It was a pretty good game. Washington played with a lot of heart. Penalties hurt them throughout the game though. A Delay of Game on the last drive during regulation and then sack ended any shoot of a last second field goal. Washington's D had some pretty key turnovers as well. As a huge Steelers fan seeing Dallas lose is as a treat. lol


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 28, 2014)

And good morning all.  A chilly 45 at this hour and probably won't make it out of the low to mid 60's today--low 70's forecast the rest of the week which is still unusually warm for this time of year.  But the sky is so bright blue it hurts your eyes to look directly at it, the air is clean and crisp, and though we need more moisture too, it is all good.

But now Albuquerque is gearing up for Halloween Friday night:


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 28, 2014)

And I think you guys are mean to pick on our Cowboys.  I'm not mean when I pick on your teams though of course.   But grrrr.  The darn Packers, Cowboys and a couple of other teams that were heavily favored to win and didn't knocked me out of my Number 1 spot in my pickems group.  But I'll get it back.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 28, 2014)

They actually play games to figure out the winners, instead of just looking at stats and determining the winner.  Browns fans understand that better than most.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 28, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


I'll let you know how my Dodge Ram does hauling a trailer South.  I've got a nice 3/4 ton Dodge Ram, completely dressed out for heavy hauling.
As far as side trips, Foxy, I can always disconnect and make a short trip, if I want.  Usually, I'm pretty goal-oriented and just want to get where I'm going.  Especially since just the trip through Canada can take 2-3 days!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 28, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I've always wanted to get one of those huge campers and travel around the country.  Maybe some day when I retire and don't have to work anymore.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 28, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Its Alaska, everything is a side road...


That is a fact!  But we wouldn't have it any other way.  Hell, they're paving way too many roads here as it is.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 28, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I've always imagined driving one of those to be a hassle.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 28, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Maybe, but it would still be cool to travel around in one.  They have some really nice ones.  Probably really hard to park though!  Lol!  I might have to practice.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 28, 2014)

007 said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Find any you liked?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 28, 2014)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior, hey man, do you work at the Fairbanks airport or Anchorage?


I work at Ted Stevens in Anchorage.  You need a ride to your hotel?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 28, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I used to think so too.   But after taking a trip in one with my sister and her hubby, and finding out how much work was involved not only doing the essential maintenance and set up on the RV and whatever but the cooking, cleanup, housekeeping, trash handling, etc. under less than ideal conditions plus dealing with less than comfortable toilet and showering facilities, it just didn't feel like a vacation or really fun adventure for me.  I would rather have unlimited mobility at all times in a comfy vehicle and enjoy the comforts of a motel and restaurant and let somebody else do all that work.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 28, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I've been camping in them before.  One time I borrowed one that my boss owned, but it was pretty small.  I rather enjoyed it and thought it was fun.  I'm used to camping though.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 28, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Truman123 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Returning to the Lesser 48 for a brief sabbatical in order to be around while my granddaughters achieve their majorities.  Not really liking the idea, but their papa decided to become Special Forces and make a career of it.  I will return to my beloved Alaska.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 28, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> On the subject of pie, why is it that most pies seem to be made with dry, unappealing crusts?  Just a little sweetening added to a crust can make worlds of difference!  When those of you who make your own pies, do so, do you sweeten your crust at all?
> 
> Ringel said something about pie being just a vehicle for whipped cream.  I disagree.  I can love pie without whipped cream, but too often the crust is little more than a vehicle for whipped cream.  Without whipped cream I'll leave the crust edges and just eat the filling part of the pie.


The best, I mean _very best_, pie crust is made with lard, flour, water, and a pinch of salt.  Unfortunately, lard has gotten a bad rap and too many people are using Crisco instead.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 28, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


If you travel much in places where comfy accommodations are not readily available, and the only alternative is a cold, damp tent, you'd appreciate an RV.  I guarantee!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 28, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Oh I'm not knocking it, and I enjoy camping too.  Have done a ton of it over the years.  But at some point, at least for me, the more pleasurable comforts start looking real good.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 28, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > On the subject of pie, why is it that most pies seem to be made with dry, unappealing crusts?  Just a little sweetening added to a crust can make worlds of difference!  When those of you who make your own pies, do so, do you sweeten your crust at all?
> ...



Do people really eat enough pie that lard is an issue?  I agree it makes a great pie crust.  You can make a decent one with Crisco too but the handling has to be a lot more careful.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 28, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I've been tent camping quite a few times.  Lol!  The RV is nice.  There is a bath and a shower.  Although not ideal, it beats those camp site bathrooms!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 28, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I have never had any desire to sky dive or go running off a 5000 ft high cliff with nothing but a harness and hang glider to break my fall.  Our daughter did sky dive once and said it was exhilarating.  I've noticed however that she only did it once and has never suggested she might want to do that again.
> ...


I suffer from acrophobia, too.  With my job, that's not always helpful.  But as someone previously mentioned, you "walk through the fear".  I have to be especially careful on ladders because I get dizzy sometimes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 28, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



We've always camped with just a tent--one that you set up on the ground and then take down and pack up and stick in the back of the pickup or in the car trunk or whatever.  And  I enjoyed that.   But yeah, if we HAD to use our own sleeping stuff, I would want the RV.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 28, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > When my brother in law was in town, he was walking around pretty much all night with back and sciatica pain.   I look online for remedies, I felt so sorry for him.  Here are a couple of stretches and bed setups so you can at least sleep.  Some of this is kind of pricey but how much would you pay to get some sleep?
> ...



Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 28, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> On the subject of pie, why is it that most pies seem to be made with dry, unappealing crusts?  Just a little sweetening added to a crust can make worlds of difference!  When those of you who make your own pies, do so, do you sweeten your crust at all?
> 
> Ringel said something about pie being just a vehicle for whipped cream.  I disagree.  I can love pie without whipped cream, but too often the crust is little more than a vehicle for whipped cream.  Without whipped cream I'll leave the crust edges and just eat the filling part of the pie.



You would probably prefer apple crisp.  It's basically just the inside of apple pie with a crumble topping made of brown sugar, oats, flour, and butter.    It's delicious and no crust!


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 28, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


You camp sites had bathrooms??!!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 28, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


'Specially when you are camping in a place so remote the only way out is if your pilot comes to get you, or you are up to hiking miles and miles through some of the toughest terrain on Earth.  That's kind of what you get when you guide big game hunters in Alaska, though.  Base camp is cushy.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 28, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Well, most of them did, yes.  There were a few times when I've camped with friends at non-designated camping sites with no facilities.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 28, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Lol!  I've never camped like that before.  I'm talking about just regular camping at camp sites.  I've never been to Alaska, but I had a friend who lived their for a short time while her husband was in the military, and she said it was just breathtaking.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 28, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Other than porta-johns that was normal for us.......


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 28, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


It is, and I would not leave for any other reason then my daughter and granddaughters.  I cannot fault my SIL for his choices, though.  He's a brave youngster, a good husband and father.  Although they have assured me that I can live in the house with them, I am quite satisfied to be bringing my own "house" with me.  I've lived in this trailer almost 8 years now and it's comfy.  While I want to be close, I do not want to be a pain in the butt or interfere too much in their family dynamics.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 28, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



My part of the country isn't nearly as wide open as yours.    I'm from the east coast, and it is very woodsy around here.  Our camping sites are more on the idea of this.  I actually camped here before.  Good times.    This is a picture from Sebago Lake Camp in Maine.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 28, 2014)

We even wore "funny" clothes.........


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 28, 2014)

Caught up, again.
Greetings of the day to y'all!
Well, it's finally gotten cold, 18 this morning.  Everything is frosted and frozen and I doubt we'll see too many days above freezing from now until Spring thaw.
I made my first attempt at soft pretzels this morning.  While nothing much to look at, they are quite tasty and have the proper chewy consistency one expects of soft pretzels.  As soon as I get this batch of cheese into the mold, I'll get out and milk my goats.  Then it's a few hours of prep for class tomorrow.  I don't really like the skimpy presentation I inherited to teach about aircraft instruments so I am re-writing and improving the Powerpoint presentation.  I've already re-written the homework and test.  I'll be doing the same with navigation and a few other topics. 
My daughter will be 32 tomorrow.  Where has the time flown to? 
I hope Ringel finds relief for his pain.  Sarah G, keep on improving, as well.  My wishes that all my fellow CS travelers be well and thrive continue to be in my thoughts.
Any one of y'all ever makes it to AK while I am here, I will feel privileged to host you at my cabin.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 28, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Those pictures are from Northern Virginia where I lived until 2012.  Now if I want to tent camp I have to find a flar space or make one......


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 28, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Now that is challenging camping, especially if you aren't crazy about heights, like myself.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 28, 2014)

If you didn't use a leaf to wipe, you weren't really camping.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 28, 2014)

First freeze and frost warnings for the Front Range and the high plains tonight.  Highs today were in the 60s with a constant breeze so in the shade it was fairly cool and it's already getting dark out at 6:15.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 28, 2014)

First ones?  We have had at least four frosts already and possible snow Friday.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 28, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> If you didn't use a leaf to wipe, you weren't really camping.


Don't use the shiny serrated looking ones though........


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 28, 2014)

Leaflets three, leave it be...


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 28, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> First ones?  We have had at least four frosts already and possible snow Friday.


For the mountains it's already happened at least that many times not to mention all the snow some areas have already had.  Normally we would have already had that many but the last two weeks we set record highs for this time of year.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 28, 2014)

We are at 1,119 feet.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 28, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> If you didn't use a leaf to wipe, you weren't really camping.



And really hoped the kids wouldn't pick poison ivy or poison oak or sumac to do that with.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 28, 2014)

How did you manage to get a word in edge-wise?  Ringel and I were pretty chatty.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 28, 2014)

Just watched this video.  If you have about five minutes to just sit and enjoy, I think it is well worth the time.  I'm going to send you to the site because there is some background on how the video was made that makes it even more interesting:

Stop what you are doing right now and watch this 8230 It Won 8217 t Let You Down 8211 Glenn Beck

(And no, it is not in any way political--it's a music video.)


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 28, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> How did you manage to get a word in edge-wise?  Ringel and I were pretty chatty.



You gotta be real quick to be quicker than Mama Fox.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 28, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> We are at 1,119 feet.


Flatlander........


----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 28, 2014)

The highest point in Florida is 345 feet above sea level.  The air gets pretty thin up there.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 28, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > We are at 1,119 feet.
> ...



Nope, in fact the city is called Hillsdale.  Twelve miles away is the highest point in the lower peninsula n the Irish Hills.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 28, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> The highest point in Florida is 345 feet above sea level.  The air gets pretty thin up there.


Yeah.  We don't need helium to talk funny........


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 28, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Flatlander.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 28, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > We are at 1,119 feet.
> ...



Indeed.  The lowest point in New Mexico is in the Pecos valley at 2,842 feet in southeast New Mexico, but it occupies a really small area.  Our average elevation is 5,700 feet above sea level and tops out at 13,161 feet--Wheeler Peak about 15 miles northeast of Taos.  My house sits at about 5,400 feet--Albuquerque is approximately the same overall elevation as Denver.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 28, 2014)

The lowest point in Colorado is 3,315 ft and is the highest low point in the nation.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 28, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> The lowest point in Colorado is 3,315 ft and is the highest low point in the nation.



Your high point is higher than ours too.  But we boast the highest State Capital.  Santa Fe is roughly at 7,000 ft.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 28, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The lowest point in Colorado is 3,315 ft and is the highest low point in the nation.
> ...


Denver is 5,690 ft high the Springs is at 6,035 ft, Albuquerques highest point is 6,700 ft.  We're at 6,025 ft here in Trinidad.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 28, 2014)

Just fielded a robo call re state and local elections.  After the series of routine questions of "If the election were held today, would you vote for. . . . .?"   But in the closing demographics--male or female - young or old- they closed with whether I would describe myself as Native American, African American, Asian, Hispanic/Latino, or Anglo.  And I had to grin and think only in New Mexico.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Oct 28, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> We are at 1,119 feet.



We are at 10 feet. Our highest point is around 550ish feet and we call it Mt Driskill. Lol


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 28, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Okay battle of the statistics LOL.  Albuquerque's average elevation is 5,352 ft making it the highest metropolitan city on the American mainland.  You have to get up close to the mountain and actually start ascending into the foothills to get to the 6,700 ft.  The lowest elevation at river level before it exists the southern city limits is 4900 ft.

Denver's average elevation is right at that 5,278 (mile high) level with a low of 5,130 ft to a high of 5,690 ft.

No acclimation is necessary for folks visiting back and forth between the two cities.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 28, 2014)

Ah, I don't have to acclimate going from here to Denver.  Time before last I took a sledgehammer to a brick wall 12 hours after arrival.  Would have started sooner, but it was night and the neighbors might have had issues.


----------



## Noomi (Oct 28, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Watched 'Who Framed Roger Rabbit' this afternoon. Haven't seen it in years. I still got scared at the ending when Doom gets run over by the steamroller and melts in the 'dip'.
> ...



I get scared at basically everything, lol.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 28, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



BOO!


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 29, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Driving them isn't so bad. Mine is 28 feet and nearly 8,000 pounds with the Harley loaded and except for hills, I really forget it's there at times. Parking them can be a big problem. And the extra fuel you use pulling one.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 29, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Pogo's aunt,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
GW's student/friend Sean, his injured brother, and their family,
Tresha and hubby,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (Oct 29, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


 I got scared at last nights Blacklist.  Anyone watch it?  <shudder>


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 29, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



  You must really hate Halloween then!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 29, 2014)

(





Ernie S. said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



No kidding.  Gas is definitely something to take into consideration (   and not the kind that comes out of your bum!)


----------



## Tresha91203 (Oct 29, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I watch that show (and Scorpion) with the mother-in-law. It was pretty freaky. I rarely get scared, but often have to close my eyes or walk away during a horror flick ... any time someone inflicts serious pain on another. I've no problem with gruesome,  but can't handle pain. I can watch an autopsy, but still can't watch the scene in Misery where Kathy Bates breaks the author's legs with a sledgehammer (no blood and I don't think they even show it, really).


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 29, 2014)

I have a problem with big crazy guys chasing someone.  Also that song they kept playing was insane... 

I'm in love with Reddington tho so I will continue to watch every week.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Oct 29, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> (
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If only we could fuel the world on that! Talk about a renewable resource (as long as there are men around, of course)!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 29, 2014)

Tresha91203 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > (
> ...



The roadways would be really smelly!    We'd all have to wear respirators whenever we drove!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 29, 2014)

Tresha91203 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Not a fan of watching (or hearing) people being tortured myself.    I find it disturbing and not at all enjoyable viewing.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Oct 29, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> I have a problem with big crazy guys chasing someone.  Also that song they kept playing was insane...
> 
> I'm in love with Reddington tho so I will continue to watch every week.


It looks like the season is almost over. What's up with the short seasons? Elementary starts this week. We like that one. Gracepoint is new and, so far, ok. I like to have 2 social evening with MIL and 2 lunches (she's social) per week. She's not very active, so we make them nights for "our shows." I do 1 evening and 1 lunch (on average) with Mom. She's more introverted and requires less social time. 

I work 10-hour days, till 7PM, and can't remember the last Saturday (8:30-1:30) I've had off (had to work the Sat of my vacation). If I don't schedule time, it doesn't happen.


----------



## R.D. (Oct 29, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


I think guys always see them as comedy (mine seem to )  So this commercial is hilarious


----------



## Tresha91203 (Oct 29, 2014)

R.D. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Tresha91203 said:
> ...



I LOVE that commercial! That is one of two commercials that make me laugh out loud. "Jake ... from State Farm" is the other:

State Farm® Commercial - State of Unrest (Jake).m…:


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 29, 2014)

No, last season went until May.  The holidays kind of screw things up a little.


----------



## R.D. (Oct 29, 2014)

Tresha91203 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I had to have this one explained to me


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 29, 2014)

R.D. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Tresha91203 said:
> ...



I've seen that before.       Horror flicks are FULL of cliches.  The link below is kind of funny.  

7 Horror Movie Clich s That Need To Be Destroyed Cracked.com


----------



## Tresha91203 (Oct 29, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Oh no, RD! You hadn't had your coffee yet, right?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 29, 2014)

It's going to be around 70 degrees here today.  Much warmer than average for this time of year, but I'm not complaining!


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 29, 2014)

It's supposed to snow here on Halloween night.  It won't stick but it's getting colder.  52 today and tomorrow, 36 overnight.  Friday 44 daytime high and 33 overnight.  Love it!


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 29, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


 
I watch Blacklist.  Mrs. Liberty commandiered the tv for Criminal Minds last night.  I wonder which way to kill me she's considering.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 29, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> It's supposed to snow here on Halloween night.  It won't stick but it's getting colder.  52 today and tomorrow, 36 overnight.  Friday 44 daytime high and 33 overnight.  Love it!


 
I'm further north than you Sarah.  About two degrees colder each day.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (Oct 29, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


 I never got into Criminal minds, NCIS or Law and Order.  Here are the past epis of Blacklist.  Love this show:

Full Episodes Clips Videos The Blacklist NBC


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 29, 2014)

I prefer the reality crime shows, like The First 48 (fascinating, IMO), Forensic Files, etc.  I love watching how they can start off with very little evidence and go about building a case.  It's so interesting.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 29, 2014)

Tresha91203 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



This is my favorite commercial!  It's so cute!


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 29, 2014)

I like The Big Bang Theory, Project Runway, The Good Wife, Madam Secretary, Channel 30 stuff like Downtown Abbey, The Paradise, Mr. Selfridge...


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm watching a recording of The People's Couch right now.  It makes me laugh.  I watch several Housewives series and Watch What Happens Live..  Confession time.


----------



## R.D. (Oct 29, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> I'm watching a recording of The People's Couch right now.  It makes me laugh.  I watch several Housewives series and Watch What Happens Live..  Confession time.


I watch the housewives


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 29, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > I'm watching a recording of The People's Couch right now.  It makes me laugh.  I watch several Housewives series and Watch What Happens Live..  Confession time.
> ...


 *Which ones, RD?*


----------



## R.D. (Oct 29, 2014)

All of them.  They actually make me feel good about myself.  A bunch of shallow vain  materialistic pompous asses 

Theresa in jail mwhahahaha, so special.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 29, 2014)

I don't really watch a lot of television.  I have my few shows that I really like, The Walking Dead, the shows I mentioned already (Forensic Files doesn't make any new episodes so I don't really watch that much anymore but do catch reruns sometimes).  I also like Impractical Jokers.  That show is hilarious sometimes!   

I like to watch reruns of Seinfeld, King of Queens and Everybody Loves Raymond.  Those were some of my favorite sitcoms, and I just don't think any of the newer ones are nearly as good, except for maybe Rules of Engagement with David Spade, and Mike and Molly.

Edit:  Oh, I also like animal shows.  I like to watch Shark Week and any kind of animal type of documentary shows.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 29, 2014)

R.D. said:


> All of them.  They actually make me feel good about myself.  A bunch of shallow vain  materialistic pompous asses
> 
> Theresa in jail mwhahahaha, so special.


 I watched Vanderpump Rules last season and I wanted all of them to die slow painful deaths by the finale.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 29, 2014)

Good morning Coffee Shop crew.  Woke up with a very painful right big toe due to an ingrown toenail.  Very tender and very painful.  Guess I will have to call the foot doctor and go in to get my hoof trimmed.  In the meanwhile I shall have a shot of Jack Daniels and see if that makes the pain go away.  Most likely it will not but you can never pass up a good reason to have a shot of Jack Daniels!


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 29, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Good morning Coffee Shop crew.  Woke up with a very painful right big toe due to an ingrown toenail.  Very tender and very painful.  Guess I will have to call the foot doctor and go in to get my hoof trimmed.  In the meanwhile I shall have a shot of Jack Daniels and see if that makes the pain go away.  Most likely it will not but you can never pass up a good reason to have a shot of Jack Daniels!


 Sure it's not gout?


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 29, 2014)

Mrs. Liberty:  All the crime shows

Me:  Big Bang Theory, small doses of The Voice and Blue Blood (the lawyerrrrr)


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 29, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning Coffee Shop crew.  Woke up with a very painful right big toe due to an ingrown toenail.  Very tender and very painful.  Guess I will have to call the foot doctor and go in to get my hoof trimmed.  In the meanwhile I shall have a shot of Jack Daniels and see if that makes the pain go away.  Most likely it will not but you can never pass up a good reason to have a shot of Jack Daniels!
> ...



No, it's not gout.  It's clearly an ingrown toe nail.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 29, 2014)

Just wondering...  Ebola doesn't start with a painful toe does it??????????


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 29, 2014)

Okay BBD.  My son in law gets gout and it always seems to hit overnight.  The pain gets unbearable but he gets a five day dose of steroids and within 15 minutes of the first dose the pain goes away.


----------



## 007 (Oct 29, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Yeah like GW said, if there's some little side trip you'd like to make, you can always park the trailer and go. But the nice thing about pulling a trailer to Alaska, like my parents did with some friends along pulling theirs, is that if you decide you need to stop somewhere to rest from driving, it doesn't matter if there's a motel/hotel nearby or not. Just jump back in the trailer and there's all your amenities. You can't beat that.


----------



## 007 (Oct 29, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Just wondering...  Ebola doesn't start with a painful toe does it??????????


Maybe... if you also have a fever...


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 29, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Mrs. Liberty:  All the crime shows
> 
> Me:  Big Bang Theory, small doses of The Voice and Blue Blood (the lawyerrrrr)



A lot of people love it, but I'm not a fan of Big Bang Theory.  Except for some of the time, I find the characters more annoying than funny TBH.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 29, 2014)

Good morning, folks.

Have a great day.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 29, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Just wondering...  Ebola doesn't start with a painful toe does it??????????


No.  That's Etoela


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 29, 2014)

I like the Big Bang Theory.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 29, 2014)

I like a good book...... and a good video game........


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 29, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> I like the Big Bang Theory.


 That show makes me Lol.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 29, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering...  Ebola doesn't start with a painful toe does it??????????
> ...



Maybe I should go get under my bed and stay there for 21 days...


----------



## R.D. (Oct 29, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> I like the Big Bang Theory.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 29, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


Naw!  dogs have a natural immunity to Etoela because they have only four toes.  Rub Taco on your foot, pour a tumbler of Jim Beam (for medicinal purposes) and enjoy the show.

Dr. Nosmo says, "No charge!"


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 29, 2014)

007 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I'm happy for those who enjoy traveling that way. I could never drive one though, as I couldn't stand the pressure of all the people I was holding up in traffic. And I sure don't have the patience for pulling over every chance I get, to let them go by. I've often thought about this, when trailing those that aren't going even close to the speed limit, and wailing anxiously for the minute when I have the space to pass that RV or trailer that is pulling a car. When driving on winding, narrow highways, this is always a concern. 

I always make myself breathe deeply when I  see no passing lane in sight and I am always so grateful when those drivers pull over to let the rest of us by. I toot my horn at them as I pass and I wave my hand, hoping they can see my appreciation for their efforts.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 29, 2014)

007 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Recently we took a trip to New England in our RV.  It was really great to have the ability to pull over any where you wished and fix your own lunch or just relax for a while.  The thing I liked is we saved a ton of money because we were able to fix our own meals.  We could fix what we wanted, how we wanted it fixed and eat something that was not loaded down with salt.  Also it was much cheaper than eating every meal in a diner.  There's a lot of good things to say about having that ability.


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 29, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Good morning Coffee Shop crew.  Woke up with a very painful right big toe due to an ingrown toenail.  Very tender and very painful.  Guess I will have to call the foot doctor and go in to get my hoof trimmed.  In the meanwhile I shall have a shot of Jack Daniels and see if that makes the pain go away.  Most likely it will not but you can never pass up a good reason to have a shot of Jack Daniels!



I hear it tastes great in coffee, too.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 29, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



And look how nice some of them are!  This one isn't even NEARLY the nicest.  I imagine the really extravagant ones are QUITE expensive.  Lol!  But I could live with the one below.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 29, 2014)

Look at this one!    It's nicer than my home.  Lol!


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 29, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first trip, actually from South Florida to here in Alabama, I used $750 worth of gasoline. I almost bought another truck... Instead, I invested $175 in a chip to modify the onboard computer. The next year I took the camper back to South Florida for a week. That round trip cost $385.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 29, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Look at this one!    It's nicer than my home.  Lol!


 Here's one for you..


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 29, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> I don't really watch a lot of television.  I have my few shows that I really like, The Walking Dead, the shows I mentioned already (Forensic Files doesn't make any new episodes so I don't really watch that much anymore but do catch reruns sometimes).  I also like Impractical Jokers.  That show is hilarious sometimes!
> 
> I like to watch reruns of Seinfeld, King of Queens and Everybody Loves Raymond.  Those were some of my favorite sitcoms, and I just don't think any of the newer ones are nearly as good, except for maybe Rules of Engagement with David Spade, and Mike and Molly.
> 
> Edit:  Oh, I also like animal shows.  I like to watch Shark Week and any kind of animal type of documentary shows.


Have you caught Homicide Hunter? Joe Kenda is cool.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 29, 2014)

One for Ernie.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 29, 2014)

One for Athene.  Someone else driving, of course:


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 29, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> One for Ernie.



Now THAT would be cool! It would definitely save me the hassle of backing an 800 pound motorcycle down the ramp.


----------



## R.D. (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 29, 2014)

78 with a slight breeze and a few high clouds. We got just a sprinkle here yesterday, so no real rain for 3 weeks. Worked out well for the farmers. Plenty of rain for growing and none to mess with harvest.


----------



## 007 (Oct 29, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


I guarantee that if I'm pulling a trailer with a ton truck with a hefty diesel engine in it, I'm not going to be holding up anyone. Diesels make an incredible amount of torque, which is exactly what you need for pulling. You can easily fly down the interstate at 70 mph without even pushing it.

Jump in... I'll show ya...


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 29, 2014)

R.D. said:


>


 
Cute!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 29, 2014)

R.D. said:


>



That is so cute!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 29, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  Sunny and chilly in Albuquerque this morning.  Was looking at the weather map for the lower 48 and I don't think I have ever seen it so clear.  A little bit of activity in Northern California, a little bit in Montana, and a line of showers in the far east, and that'/s it.  And according to the forecast, we say goodbye to the 70's for good this week and go into a more normal weather pattern for us for this time of year--50's and low 60's for highs -- low 40's and 30's at night with more chance for freezes.  But for me that is perfect weather.

My goodness the Coffee Shop is jumping this morning.  Hope BBD gets relief from his sore toe--hope RIngel is getting relief from his sore back--I'm not hurting anywhere for the moment.  Hombre took Uncle Ed to the healthcare offices to get a billing snafu straightened out.  When he gets home, we'll go get my driver's license renewed--it has been expired for a few days now--I forgot about it--and then we'll go vote.  And then go hit the bargains at Albertsons.  We like to buy their loss leaders when they offer stuff we buy all the time anyway.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 29, 2014)

Hombre gets a kick out of the Big Bang Theory and watches it--mostly reruns--now and then.  Otherwise we don't really watch any of the sitcoms or drama series.  Television for us is sports (mostly Hombre's genre) and competition shows--The Voice, American Idol, Amazing Race, Biggest Loser, Master Chef, Hell's Kitchen, American Ninja Warrior, Project Runway, DWTS, So You Think You Can Dance, et al.  We both like history and science shows and usually watch at least 30 minutes of news each day, but we don't spend all that much time watching TV.  Even when I do watch, I usually am working on my laptop at the same time.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 29, 2014)

I'll rarely watch t.v. anymore except for sports.  The only show I follow is Big Bang Theory.  I used to watch Pawn Stars and Counting Cars on the History Channel.  I guess I'd rather read a good book.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 29, 2014)

007 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


007! Are you aware that the photo in your signature is MIA? It's got the photo bucket privacy message.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 29, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Sunny and chilly in Albuquerque this morning.  Was looking at the weather map for the lower 48 and I don't think I have ever seen it so clear.  A little bit of activity in Northern California, a little bit in Montana, and a line of showers in the far east, and that'/s it.  And according to the forecast, we say goodbye to the 70's for good this week and go into a more normal weather pattern for us for this time of year--50's and low 60's for highs -- low 40's and 30's at night with more chance for freezes.  But for me that is perfect weather.
> 
> My goodness the Coffee Shop is jumping this morning.  Hope BBD gets relief from his sore toe--hope RIngel is getting relief from his sore back--I'm not hurting anywhere for the moment.  Hombre took Uncle Ed to the healthcare offices to get a billing snafu straightened out.  When he gets home, we'll go get my driver's license renewed--it has been expired for a few days now--I forgot about it--and then we'll go vote.  And then go hit the bargains at Albertsons.  We like to buy their loss leaders when they offer stuff we buy all the time anyway.


The chiro helped but it's temporary, still hurts but not as bad.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 29, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  Sunny and chilly in Albuquerque this morning.  Was looking at the weather map for the lower 48 and I don't think I have ever seen it so clear.  A little bit of activity in Northern California, a little bit in Montana, and a line of showers in the far east, and that'/s it.  And according to the forecast, we say goodbye to the 70's for good this week and go into a more normal weather pattern for us for this time of year--50's and low 60's for highs -- low 40's and 30's at night with more chance for freezes.  But for me that is perfect weather.
> ...



Well that back is still on the list with the other sore backs.  We'll wait to see the prognosis of BBD's sore toe to see if that needs to go on the list.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 29, 2014)

Morning


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 29, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


   I would have told him that long ago but I'm one of the Libs he ignores so I haven't said anything.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 29, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I don't really watch a lot of television.  I have my few shows that I really like, The Walking Dead, the shows I mentioned already (Forensic Files doesn't make any new episodes so I don't really watch that much anymore but do catch reruns sometimes).  I also like Impractical Jokers.  That show is hilarious sometimes!
> ...



I don't know if I've seen that one.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 29, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



I was going to mention that too, but then I thought maybe he wanted it that way.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 29, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Okay BBD.  My son in law gets gout and it always seems to hit overnight.  The pain gets unbearable but he gets a five day dose of steroids and within 15 minutes of the first dose the pain goes away.



Hombre had to have one of the steroid treatments when he had a rare and unusually severe gout attack, but he has taken Allipurinol for years that usually controls it very well.  I also watch his diet--he eats anything he wants but I do limit the frequency that I serve foods high in purine.  It is best to prevent gout attacks because each one can increase permanent joint damage as well as increase risk for kidney stones.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 29, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Hombre gets a kick out of the Big Bang Theory and watches it--mostly reruns--now and then.  Otherwise we don't really watch any of the sitcoms or drama series.  Television for us is sports (mostly Hombre's genre) and competition shows--The Voice, American Idol, Amazing Race, Biggest Loser, Master Chef, Hell's Kitchen, American Ninja Warrior, Project Runway, DWTS, So You Think You Can Dance, et al.  We both like history and science shows and usually watch at least 30 minutes of news each day, but we don't spend all that much time watching TV.  Even when I do watch, I usually am working on my laptop at the same time.



Oh, your post reminds me that I also love cooking shows.  Not so much competition ones, but just the regular cooking shows.  I always like to learn new recipes and tips in the kitchen!


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 29, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


It's a new one; second season, I believe. It's on Discovery ID. Kenda is a retired Colorado Springs Homicide detective with almost 400 cases solved.
The cases are from his personal notes.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 29, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Sounds like something I would like!    Thanks Ernie!


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 29, 2014)

ChrisL There  are 30 episodes on Youtube


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 29, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Hombre gets a kick out of the Big Bang Theory and watches it--mostly reruns--now and then.  Otherwise we don't really watch any of the sitcoms or drama series.  Television for us is sports (mostly Hombre's genre) and competition shows--The Voice, American Idol, Amazing Race, Biggest Loser, Master Chef, Hell's Kitchen, American Ninja Warrior, Project Runway, DWTS, So You Think You Can Dance, et al.  We both like history and science shows and usually watch at least 30 minutes of news each day, but we don't spend all that much time watching TV.  Even when I do watch, I usually am working on my laptop at the same time.
> ...



I love the competitions--Chopped, Master Chef, Hell's Kitchen, the next Iron Chef, etc.  But I can't join you just watching somebody cooking and demonstrating a recipe.  Not my cup of tea.   I would much rather just read the recipe, adjust it for our personal tastes, and do it myself.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 29, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I'm watching Ten Dollar dinners right now!    Yes, I have the day off today.  Lol!  Watching them makes me want to cook up a storm!


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 29, 2014)

For $1.99......


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 29, 2014)

Some free ones are out there on youtube.


----------



## R.D. (Oct 29, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> It's a new one; second season, I believe. It's on Discovery ID. Kenda is a retired Colorado Springs Homicide detective with almost 400 cases solved.
> The cases are from his personal notes.


My my my


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 29, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> For $1.99......



What's $1.99?


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 29, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > For $1.99......
> ...


homicide Hunter videos on their youtube page. There are some free ones.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 29, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Meh, I probably would never pay to watch them.  If I happen to see them on television though, I might check them out.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 29, 2014)

Ah yes, the Homicide Hunter.  Lt Joe Kenda is the unassuming yet captivating "star" as he relates the homicide cases he solved, over 400, with Carl Marino playing him in the TV reenactments.  Awesome show.
What's funny is he received a letter from the producer Patrick Bryant who had seen Kenda on Colorado TV and had the idea for the show, Kenda ignored the letter until his wife pushed him to reply.  
When he "auditioned" for the show he was asked to talk to the camera about murder, an hour later when he was finished he asked if that was what they wanted.  He wasn't sure, thought he had blown it because everyone was staring at him with their mouths hanging open.  He had to ask again before he received an extremely enthusiastic reply.


----------



## 007 (Oct 29, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Winner, winner, chicken dinner... 

I was wondering how long it would take before someone did say something.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (Oct 29, 2014)

Sherry said:


>


 This is adorable.  Perfect!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (Oct 29, 2014)

Good job, Foxy, do you feel patriotic now?  I always do when I vote.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 29, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Good job, Foxy, do you feel patriotic now?  I always do when I vote.



My mom mailed her vote in...I enjoy the experience of casting my ballot in person.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 29, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Good job, Foxy, do you feel patriotic now?  I always do when I vote.



Oh I'm always glad when I get it over with.  There were a three or four races that I thought important enough to make a difference but most of it was just picking or approving dozens of judges and a bunch of bond issues and not-all-that-important state constitutional amendments that were major tedious to read through.  I was glad when it was done.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 29, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Good job, Foxy, do you feel patriotic now?  I always do when I vote.
> ...


I always go in person when the polls open in the morning


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 29, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Good job, Foxy, do you feel patriotic now?  I always do when I vote.
> ...



My great aunt and uncle always get absentee ballots because he is so sight impaired they have to do his ballot together with her reading the choices and issues.  But I also prefer to cast my vote in person and prefer to cast it on election day, but early voting is so convenient to our house, it seemed silly not to go ahead and do it while we were in the neighborhood today.  And amazingly there was a long line mid afternoon when we were there.  I asked the poll workers if it had been like that all day and she said yes, in fact was tapering off a bit compared to what it had been earlier.  There was a line outside the door when they opened up this morning.

The early voting place was just across the street from where the MVD Express was where I got my drivers' license renewed today.  I must be slipping as President of the Procrastinator's Club though, because my license had only been expired 10 days this time.


----------



## 007 (Oct 29, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Good job, Foxy, do you feel patriotic now?  I always do when I vote.
> ...


Yup... Tuesday... going to do just that.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 29, 2014)

Do you wear your favorite super hero underwear when you vote?  Don't forget these important details when voting!


----------



## Sherry (Oct 29, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Do you wear your favorite super hero underwear when you vote?  Don't forget these important details when voting!


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 29, 2014)

I have to vote in person, need a full write-in ballot..........


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 29, 2014)

Mickey Mouse can't possibly do all those jobs Ringel.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 29, 2014)

Sherry said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Do you wear your favorite super hero underwear when you vote?  Don't forget these important details when voting!


I wear my rabbit underwear.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 29, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Mickey Mouse can't possibly do all those jobs Ringel.


Micky's only selected for one position, local rat catcher.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 29, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Puts a new twist on: "What's up, Doc?"


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 29, 2014)

You were faster than me on that one Sherry.  Not by much though...


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 29, 2014)

Colonoscopy for Mrs. Liberty in the early AM.  Nice to have 2 1/2 baths around here.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 29, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Colonoscopy for Mrs. Liberty in the early AM.  Nice to have 2 1/2 baths around here.


When I had mine over a year ago I told the receptionist I was there for a brain scan via my anus.......  The anesthesiologist standing behind him almost fell over laughing and responded, "we can do that"......


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 29, 2014)

According to Mrs. Liberty, this will not cost us a cent.  That will be good, because if it does, she's going back for another one.  They will find the bill that time.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 29, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Do you wear your favorite super hero underwear when you vote?  Don't forget these important details when voting!


Great, now I have to figure out which super hero I like...


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 29, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Do you wear your favorite super hero underwear when you vote?  Don't forget these important details when voting!
> ...



...and whether to wear it under or over clothes...


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 29, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


 Omg, I might as well not even vote...

J/K


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 29, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 29, 2014)

Alabama is one of 7 states that has no form of early voting.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 29, 2014)

007 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


I noticed a couple days ago, but figured you'd fix it eventually. It had begun to aggravate me so I said something.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 30, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Pogo's aunt,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
GW's student/friend Sean, his injured brother, and their family,
Tresha and hubby,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.





P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## 007 (Oct 30, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


AAAAAAAAAAAAA HA HA HA HA HA HA HAAAAAAAAAAAAA.... 

Now that's a good way to start your day... with a good laugh... thank you, Sherry!


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 30, 2014)

While most of the nation prepares for Trick-or-Treat tomorrow night, our city fathers have decided to delay Halloween until Saturday.  Why?  Because there is a high school football game scheduled for Friday night.  The team is currently 0-9.

But, it did give the delivery guy an extra day to drop off what I'm supplementing the big bowl of Reese Cups with!  This year I'm also giving out glow stick necklaces.  I want those wee bairn to be safe on the streets and lighting them up with glow sticks is one way to make that happen.


----------



## R.D. (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (Oct 30, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> While most of the nation prepares for Trick-or-Treat tomorrow night, our city fathers have decided to delay Halloween until Saturday.  Why?  Because there is a high school football game scheduled for Friday night.  The team is currently 0-9.
> 
> But, it did give the delivery guy an extra day to drop off what I'm supplementing the big bowl of Reese Cups with!  This year I'm also giving out glow stick necklaces.  I want those wee bairn to be safe on the streets and lighting them up with glow sticks is one way to make that happen.


 Good idea, glow sticks, wish I would have thought of it...


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 30, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> While most of the nation prepares for Trick-or-Treat tomorrow night, our city fathers have decided to delay Halloween until Saturday.  Why?  Because there is a high school football game scheduled for Friday night.  The team is currently 0-9.
> 
> But, it did give the delivery guy an extra day to drop off what I'm supplementing the big bowl of Reese Cups with!  This year I'm also giving out glow stick necklaces.  I want those wee bairn to be safe on the streets and lighting them up with glow sticks is one way to make that happen.


I give out glowing nuclear fuel rods to help them light their way. 






I call it re-purposing......


----------



## 007 (Oct 30, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > While most of the nation prepares for Trick-or-Treat tomorrow night, our city fathers have decided to delay Halloween until Saturday.  Why?  Because there is a high school football game scheduled for Friday night.  The team is currently 0-9.
> ...


Outstanding... that'll probably kill the ebola virus.


----------



## R.D. (Oct 30, 2014)

This is just cool....


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 30, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > While most of the nation prepares for Trick-or-Treat tomorrow night, our city fathers have decided to delay Halloween until Saturday.  Why?  Because there is a high school football game scheduled for Friday night.  The team is currently 0-9.
> ...


  Much better than letting kids eat candy or other edibles from unknown sources these days and nights.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 30, 2014)

Cats in space!!!!!


----------



## peach174 (Oct 30, 2014)

Morning !


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 30, 2014)

It's Thursday!!!  Been rather busy around here today.  Toe is still sore.  I called my foot doctor yesterday and wouldn't you know that they were closed on Wednesdays?  I've been going to him for about 3 years now and I didn't know they were closed on Wednesdays.  Anyway...  I have an appointment with him on Monday afternoon.  Right now the toe is infected so he called in a prescription for an antibiotic for me and I'll pick that up when the pharmacy calls to say it's ready.  Have to soak the toe in Epson Salt twice a day until I see him on Monday.  If it isn't infected he will most likely take the nail off on Monday.  I sort of hate it.  I mean, I've been growing it for 63 years and I've sort of grown fond of it.  Hate to see it go.  It being Thursday, Mrs. BBD is over at the neighbor's house quilting and will be there until around 4:00 or so.  So, it's me and Taco, Nellie and Jingles - plus two house cats against the world today.

Been reading the posts.  Interesting stuff here today.  I've started putting together my Christmas list and will start my Christmas shopping pretty soon.  Mrs. BBD has already reminded me that she isn't interested in anything from Victoria's Secret.  I don't know why she wouldn't be.  There's so many interesting things in that store.  However, I rarely go in there any more because for some reason it makes my pacemaker speed up every time I go in there just to look.  Also, the sales staff seem to get tired of me asking "What's that?"  Guess this year I will buy Mrs. BBD's Christmas present at Farm and Fleet.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 30, 2014)

Does anybody in the Coffee Shop have any suggestions for really GREAT high speed satellite internet providers?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 30, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Does anybody in the Coffee Shop have any suggestions for really GREAT high speed satellite internet providers?



We have Comcast which is rated the highest or is at least right up there at the top.  A little pricey, but we have our phone, HD cable, and internet bundled with them and the service has been as reliable as any and customer service great.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 30, 2014)

Good morning all.  I slept in again and loved it.  All that voting and driver's license buying and stuff yesterday really wrung me out.  Of course it didn't help that I stayed up to 2 am watching movies.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 30, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


The idea came from a local news report about a movement to provide non food items for kids with food allergies.  They said if you paint a pumpkin teal green, it's an indicator to parents that you are giving out non food items.

But, in my world, painting a pumpkin teal, hell, even knowing what 'teal' is, is an indicator of deeper personal issues than should be discussed in the Coffee Shop!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 30, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I have to admit that I wax nostalgic at times and long for the days when the folks in the community made a lot of the Halloween treats - rice krispy treats, cookies, homemade candy, brownies, caramel apples, popcorn balls, and the like - and we kids loved getting those so much more than a piece of store bought candy.  And I still remember when the first stories started showing up, years later, of razor blades being found in apples and such, the first bottle of Tylenol that was poisoned by somebody, and us becoming aware, for the first time, that there were evil, sick people in the world.  And we have had tamper proof packaging and kids no longer get those wonderful home made treats at Halloween ever since.  Ah well.  I suppose there are enough things to worry about than that.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 30, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


At the Big House, Mom still makes popcorn balls for the Trick-or-Treaters.  She includes on the wrapping one of those return mail stickers she gets after donating to Veteran's organizations.  Pop kept her stocked with stationary from the print shop, so she always had a glut of those stickers.

And I've heard that the razor in the apple business is really an urban myth.  But it's scary enough to dissuade parents from approving homemade treats.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 30, 2014)

I was just looking at the little rectangular thingee stuck the front of my computer and marvel that it allows my computer to communicate 100% effectively with my wireless keyboard and mouse.  And how I don't have a clue how it does that but what an amazing thing that is.


----------



## R.D. (Oct 30, 2014)

The Teal Pumpkin Movement is a sweet idea.   We always give out a variety   so kids can pick and choose so adding teal just makes me look hip


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 30, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



It might have been, but it was sufficient for me to caution my own kids to not consume anything that was not commercially wrapped.  Your mom was brave to take that risk because anybody could have accused her of almost anything in our litigious and self-serving opportunistic society.  There is much that is better now than it was back then.  But those olden days had much to commend them too.


----------



## 007 (Oct 30, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> It's Thursday!!!  Been rather busy around here today.  Toe is still sore.  I called my foot doctor yesterday and wouldn't you know that they were closed on Wednesdays?  I've been going to him for about 3 years now and I didn't know they were closed on Wednesdays.  Anyway...  I have an appointment with him on Monday afternoon.  Right now the toe is infected so he called in a prescription for an antibiotic for me and I'll pick that up when the pharmacy calls to say it's ready.  Have to soak the toe in Epson Salt twice a day until I see him on Monday.  If it isn't infected he will most likely take the nail off on Monday.  I sort of hate it.  I mean, I've been growing it for 63 years and I've sort of grown fond of it.  Hate to see it go.  It being Thursday, Mrs. BBD is over at the neighbor's house quilting and will be there until around 4:00 or so.  So, it's me and Taco, Nellie and Jingles - plus two house cats against the world today.
> 
> Been reading the posts.  Interesting stuff here today.  I've started putting together my Christmas list and will start my Christmas shopping pretty soon.  Mrs. BBD has already reminded me that she isn't interested in anything from Victoria's Secret.  I don't know why she wouldn't be.  There's so many interesting things in that store.  However, I rarely go in there any more because for some reason it makes my pacemaker speed up every time I go in there just to look.  Also, the sales staff seem to get tired of me asking "What's that?"  Guess this year I will buy Mrs. BBD's Christmas present at Farm and Fleet.


I worked maintenance at the Supermax prison in Boscobel for a little over two years. It was a pretty demanding job since everything we dealt with was either made of steel, concrete or both. But one time I smashed my finger nail good. Turned all black and swelled up, so went to the doc and he drilled a little hole in it to drain off the pressure. A few days later the nail was looking pretty funky so I went back to him. He was giving it a look and commented that it was about ready to come off, and with a quick, unexpected tug, he pulled it off. Didn't really hurt, but guess what... IT GREW BACK. So don't worry, pard, my bet is your toe nail will grow back too.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 30, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> I was just looking at the little rectangular thingee stuck the front of my computer and marvel that it allows my computer to communicate 100% effectively with my wireless keyboard and mouse.  And how I don't have a clue how it does that but what an amazing thing that is.


I have one of those too. I've used it for so long, it no longer amazes me, but this whole touch screen thing.... I LIKE that!


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 30, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Well, Mom will never change.  And if someone took her to court over some fallacious claim of harm, what chance do you think they'll have suing an 81 year old lady?

But waaay back in the day (as they say), my uncles were Halloween hellraisers!  They would still giggle as they were in their eighties about the time they took the grease gun to the trolley tracks at the base of Lisbon Street hill.  Our area has the topography of an unmade bed.  Steep ravines and hillsides are where they decided to build a town, and here it is.  Uncle Ducky, Uncle Robert, Uncle Alex (pronounced "Elec") and yes, even my Grandpa all slathered up the last twenty five feet of the tracks making stopping at the bottom of the hill damn near impossible.

Mom takes her cue on a traditional Halloween celebration from the Vincent Minnelli MGM film classic Meet Me in St. Louis.  Mom must have identified with little Margaret O'Brien.


----------



## 007 (Oct 30, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> I was just looking at the little rectangular thingee stuck the front of my computer and marvel that it allows my computer to communicate 100% effectively with my wireless keyboard and mouse.  And how I don't have a clue how it does that but what an amazing thing that is.


Radio frequency. One is a transmitter, the other is a receiver, and the transmitter sends RF signals to the receiver, most commonly in the 2.4GHz range.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 30, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> We even wore "funny" clothes.........



So you do civil war reenactments?


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 30, 2014)

Nope, that's the style where he lives.


----------



## R.D. (Oct 30, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Nope, that's the style where he lives.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 30, 2014)

So I'm packing for another three-day outta town trip and I hear a faint familiar cry...
feel it coming?

Hobbes is up a tree again.  And this time way further up than he's ever been before.  Nothing and nobody could reach him up there even if I were to take that route, which I won't.

So I did the only thing I could do -- ordered him sharply, "Hobbes, _GET DOWN_ !!"

Whereupon he proceeds to pull out a Fender Jazz Bass and start riffing on Parliament Funkadelic tunes.

"Not _that_ kind of 'get down', I mean literally!'"   

I don't know where he gets it.  I suspect Ringel's been coaching him.


_Disclaimer: I made some of that up_


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 30, 2014)

Dropped a full wheelbarrow on my toe before I wised up and use steel-toed boots.  Took a year to grow it back.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 30, 2014)

Pogo said:


> So I'm packing for another three-day outta town trip and I hear a faint familiar cry...
> feel it coming?
> 
> Hobbes is up a tree again.  And this time way further up than he's ever been before.  Nothing and nobody could reach him up there even if I were to take that route, which I won't.
> ...


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 30, 2014)

When Hobbes comes down, show him a video of a hawk picking off a cat in a tree.  Scared straight programs can work.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 30, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> When Hobbes comes down, show him a video of a hawk picking off a cat in a tree.  Scared straight programs can work.



This particular tree is completely devoid of leaves and has no neighbor-trees.  He couldn't possibly be more visible.  And we have hawks and owls here constantly.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 30, 2014)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I was just looking at the little rectangular thingee stuck the front of my computer and marvel that it allows my computer to communicate 100% effectively with my wireless keyboard and mouse.  And how I don't have a clue how it does that but what an amazing thing that is.
> ...



I just love it when you talk all macho technical   (Even when I don't understand a word of it.)


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 30, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



LOL.  My mom used to talk about axle greasing the train tracks at the bottom of the hill--she grew up in Cedar Hill TX, a small suburb of Dallas--and then watching the train trying its best to get up the hill.  I think she must have been something of a real brat too.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 30, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Train tracks make for big fun for kids.  Remember that, new mothers!

First it was pennies on the tracks.  Trains make a little puddle out of them.  Once that attraction wears too thin, kids often move to books of matches, which pop like firecrackers as the train rolls over them.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 30, 2014)

Pogo said:


> So I'm packing for another three-day outta town trip and I hear a faint familiar cry...
> feel it coming?
> 
> Hobbes is up a tree again.  And this time way further up than he's ever been before.  Nothing and nobody could reach him up there even if I were to take that route, which I won't.
> ...







Pogo said:


> So I'm packing for another three-day outta town trip and I hear a faint familiar cry...
> feel it coming?
> 
> Hobbes is up a tree again.  And this time way further up than he's ever been before.  Nothing and nobody could reach him up there even if I were to take that route, which I won't.
> ...




Not P-Funk....but George Clinton....close enough.  Seemed appropriate.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 30, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > So I'm packing for another three-day outta town trip and I hear a faint familiar cry...
> ...



Did you notice that your Starqueesha gif in your sig line was dancing really well to that beat?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 30, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> I was just looking at the little rectangular thingee stuck the front of my computer and marvel that it allows my computer to communicate 100% effectively with my wireless keyboard and mouse.  And how I don't have a clue how it does that but what an amazing thing that is.



That's what I need to get.  I have way too many wires.  Lol.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 30, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I was just looking at the little rectangular thingee stuck the front of my computer and marvel that it allows my computer to communicate 100% effectively with my wireless keyboard and mouse.  And how I don't have a clue how it does that but what an amazing thing that is.
> ...



I had to replace my keyboard recently and the Logitech wireless keyboard I am now using was on sale at a really attractive price.  So with much fear and trepidation that I wouldn't like it I bought it.  And I love it--it is comfortable to use, extremely efficient, and has a whole bunch of bells and whistles that I haven't learned to use yet.  The wireless mouse came with it and works in tandem with it.   And it uses two AA batteries--I've used it for some weeks now and the batteries give no indication they are slowing down.


----------



## 007 (Oct 30, 2014)

Pogo said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > When Hobbes comes down, show him a video of a hawk picking off a cat in a tree.  Scared straight programs can work.
> ...


I swear... for as many times as that cat has stranded himself up in a tree, all I can figure is he either LIKES sitting up there, or he's too stupid not to climb up there again. But, my guess is one of these times it will end in tragedy. I was actually letting my cat out to walk around a little last winter, until I saw a massive hawk out here sitting very near in a tree. Was probably waiting for that tasty little LUNCH to walk out of the house. She doesn't go outside anymore.


----------



## 007 (Oct 30, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Dancing... you mean jiggling like jello?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 30, 2014)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



I don't care what she was doing.  She was doing it to the beat.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 30, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> That's what I need to get.  *I have way too many wires*.  Lol.


 
Stepford Wife?


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 30, 2014)

Too many wires?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 30, 2014)

I wish I could make my entire PC wireless.  I hate getting behind the computer to clean.  All those wires suck!    No matter how many times you try to untangle them, they end up being a big tangled mess!


----------



## Pogo (Oct 30, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > That's what I need to get.  *I have way too many wires*.  Lol.
> ...



I'm not much for movies but that particular one has one of my favorite lines of all time:

"I thought to myself.... where would people not notice a town full of robots?
:: gasp:: *Connecticut!*"


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 30, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Too many wires?



Gasp!  Your avie and video are sooooo... similar.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 30, 2014)

007 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Here's where he is -- that dot against the background of the sky.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 30, 2014)

Must be part pole cat...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 30, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Mine is 28', as well and I've already considered the fuel use and am planning accordingly.  A 3/4 diesel has some pull to it, for sure.  You also learn to never pull into a situation where you might have to back out.  A 28' travel trailer is a lot more than you need for a nomadic lifestyle.  I recommend a Class C, or if you're into luxurious living, a Class A motorhome.  Of course, fifth-wheel or travel trailers allow you the luxury of parking them and cutting loose for some unencumbered travel.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 30, 2014)

Pogo said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



OMG.  And now I'll be worrying about him all night again.  And of course you will too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 30, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



A lot of the motorhomes we see passing through here--this is a primary route for snowbirds headed south--are either towing a vehicle behind them or pulling a little trailer with the small car on board.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 30, 2014)

Cut the tree down.  Betcha he's on the ground before the tree falls!


----------



## Sherry (Oct 30, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> It's Thursday!!!  Been rather busy around here today.  Toe is still sore. * I called my foot doctor yesterday and wouldn't you know that they were closed on Wednesdays?*  I've been going to him for about 3 years now and I didn't know they were closed on Wednesdays.  Anyway...  I have an appointment with him on Monday afternoon.  Right now the toe is infected so he called in a prescription for an antibiotic for me and I'll pick that up when the pharmacy calls to say it's ready.  Have to soak the toe in Epson Salt twice a day until I see him on Monday.  If it isn't infected he will most likely take the nail off on Monday.  I sort of hate it.  I mean, I've been growing it for 63 years and I've sort of grown fond of it.  Hate to see it go.  It being Thursday, Mrs. BBD is over at the neighbor's house quilting and will be there until around 4:00 or so.  So, it's me and Taco, Nellie and Jingles - plus two house cats against the world today.
> 
> Been reading the posts.  Interesting stuff here today.  I've started putting together my Christmas list and will start my Christmas shopping pretty soon.  Mrs. BBD has already reminded me that she isn't interested in anything from Victoria's Secret.  I don't know why she wouldn't be.  There's so many interesting things in that store.  However, I rarely go in there any more because for some reason it makes my pacemaker speed up every time I go in there just to look.  Also, the sales staff seem to get tired of me asking "What's that?"  Guess this year I will buy Mrs. BBD's Christmas present at Farm and Fleet.



You should have called a toe truck.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 30, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > It's Thursday!!!  Been rather busy around here today.  Toe is still sore. * I called my foot doctor yesterday and wouldn't you know that they were closed on Wednesdays?*  I've been going to him for about 3 years now and I didn't know they were closed on Wednesdays.  Anyway...  I have an appointment with him on Monday afternoon.  Right now the toe is infected so he called in a prescription for an antibiotic for me and I'll pick that up when the pharmacy calls to say it's ready.  Have to soak the toe in Epson Salt twice a day until I see him on Monday.  If it isn't infected he will most likely take the nail off on Monday.  I sort of hate it.  I mean, I've been growing it for 63 years and I've sort of grown fond of it.  Hate to see it go.  It being Thursday, Mrs. BBD is over at the neighbor's house quilting and will be there until around 4:00 or so.  So, it's me and Taco, Nellie and Jingles - plus two house cats against the world today.
> ...



ROFLMAO...  Too bad I can't rep you any longer.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 30, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Cut the tree down.  Betcha he's on the ground before the tree falls!



That occurred to me.  But I have to be on the road before dawn's early light so... oh well, he'll just have to learn.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 30, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > It's Thursday!!!  Been rather busy around here today.  Toe is still sore. * I called my foot doctor yesterday and wouldn't you know that they were closed on Wednesdays?*  I've been going to him for about 3 years now and I didn't know they were closed on Wednesdays.  Anyway...  I have an appointment with him on Monday afternoon.  Right now the toe is infected so he called in a prescription for an antibiotic for me and I'll pick that up when the pharmacy calls to say it's ready.  Have to soak the toe in Epson Salt twice a day until I see him on Monday.  If it isn't infected he will most likely take the nail off on Monday.  I sort of hate it.  I mean, I've been growing it for 63 years and I've sort of grown fond of it.  Hate to see it go.  It being Thursday, Mrs. BBD is over at the neighbor's house quilting and will be there until around 4:00 or so.  So, it's me and Taco, Nellie and Jingles - plus two house cats against the world today.
> ...


----------



## 007 (Oct 30, 2014)

Pogo said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Holy freakin' crapola... I can't imagine why he climbs up there... unbelievable. He does look like he'd be easy pickins for a hawk or an owl though. One of these times... he'll be there and then he'll be gone, and he won't be coming home.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 30, 2014)

007 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



He looks so tiny up there in the tree.  We have a lot of hawks around my area, and I've always had cats.  Never had a cat eaten by a hawk as far as I know.  I think they prefer prey like rabbits which are less like to injure them.  Maybe they would go after a small kitten, but a cat could do some serious damage to the hawk, and unless they are really desperate I don't think they would go for a full grown cat.  Let's hope I'm right.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 30, 2014)

007 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Particularly true once you get north of the US.  There are some pretty remote locations.  You might even find yourself stranded in the only place with a gas station for miles (and miles) and have to wait until they open at 8 or 9 am.  Plus, I can bring along my fur-fam and their lives will remain relatively familiar.  Even though the "house" contracts, rocks, rolls, and is otherwise "different", their environment changes minimally.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 30, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


I have a better idea, why don't the parents paint their food-allergic children teal green?  That way, providers of yummie goodies would know when to turn the porch lights off and declare themselves in absentia.  Teal and orange...really?  Any decent, self-respecting person would know how badly those colors clash!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 30, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


Homemade treats are anathema nowadays.  Most parents have been trained to toss such treats out immediately upon encountering them.  I'm glad my domestic arrangements preclude the necessity of providing treats.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 30, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


When visiting the butcher shop in southern France, they displayed rabbits with the heads still attached precisely because a cat and a rabbit are very similar when dressed for the table.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 30, 2014)

007 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > It's Thursday!!!  Been rather busy around here today.  Toe is still sore.  I called my foot doctor yesterday and wouldn't you know that they were closed on Wednesdays?  I've been going to him for about 3 years now and I didn't know they were closed on Wednesdays.  Anyway...  I have an appointment with him on Monday afternoon.  Right now the toe is infected so he called in a prescription for an antibiotic for me and I'll pick that up when the pharmacy calls to say it's ready.  Have to soak the toe in Epson Salt twice a day until I see him on Monday.  If it isn't infected he will most likely take the nail off on Monday.  I sort of hate it.  I mean, I've been growing it for 63 years and I've sort of grown fond of it.  Hate to see it go.  It being Thursday, Mrs. BBD is over at the neighbor's house quilting and will be there until around 4:00 or so.  So, it's me and Taco, Nellie and Jingles - plus two house cats against the world today.
> ...


Common practice for me.  If I manage to smash a finger so that blood builds up under the nail, I always use a very small drill bit to open the nail and let the pressure off.  Magically relieves that pulsing, painful pressure.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 30, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Dropped a full wheelbarrow on my toe before I wised up and use steel-toed boots.  Took a year to grow it back.


I suspect steel-toed boots would only provide a clean amputation should a B747 run over your foot...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 30, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Same up here.  Where did you think so many of those snowbirds when in the summer?


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 30, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > We even wore "funny" clothes.........
> ...


Used to, many years ago before I started doing WWII.  That is the last unit I was with, 4th US Regulars.  
No, I'm not in any of the pictures.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 30, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Dropped a full wheelbarrow on my toe before I wised up and use steel-toed boots.  *Took a year to grow it back*.


The wheelbarrow?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 30, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Interesting!    Union or Confederate?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 30, 2014)

You all are tough to follow sometimes, but definitely worth the read.
So...once upon a time, I had a job that required me to do research and write about it.  One of my resources was the National Archives (the Library of Congress was another).  Lately, I've been pondering the Constitution and decided to do a little reading about the men who penned that particular document.  I found myself sidetracked, and fascinated, by the correspondence of John Adams, both with his wife, Abigail, and Thomas Jefferson.  If one were to consider the influence Abigail had on John, they significance of her opinion on his policy, one might already consider that we had the first de facto female president of the United States.  The second thing I noticed was that, regardless of sometimes acrimonious disagreement, respect and friendship can still remain the tantamount emotion in a relationship...such as Adams and Jefferson had throughout their entire association.  Two "love affairs", if you will...


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 30, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Uummmmm, blue........ and we're not talking 1st Manassass or Philippi..........


----------



## Pogo (Oct 30, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Dropped a full wheelbarrow on my toe before I wised up and use steel-toed boots.  *Took a year to grow it back*.
> ...



I thought he meant the boots.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 30, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



And which side are you on when you do WWII reenactments?  It must be kind of fun to play the bad guys sometimes.  Lol.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 30, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


Just too damn many Shreks and Hulks and dinosaurs out there to tell the difference between a food allergy sufferer and a kid in green face paint.

Just think, they could have selected the color 'plaid'!


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 30, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I started out Confederate, my brother in law got me into it and he was a Virginian.  My last Confederate unit was the 27th Virginia, Stonewall Brigade before I took a couple of year hiatus.  Joined the 4th US when I got back into reenacting, heck my family fought in the Iron Brigade.  
Many of the guys in the 4th also did WWII, 2nd Gebirgsjager (mountain troops), was talked into doing that and liked it so much I eventually dropped doing any Civil War events.  A year into doing WWII we found out I was a near twin for a Gebirgsjager General and suddenly I was a "part time" General........   My rank in the unit was Unteroffizier (Buck Sergent)


----------



## Pogo (Oct 30, 2014)

This time of year always recalls an interesting day... it was almost exactly seven years ago...

I had been asked to evict the previous tenants of this old farmhouse.  They had pretty well trashed the place inside and out, so I was commuting each day from Asheville with brooms and shovels and implements of cleanup.  I'd bring water and a sandwich and go home at sunset.  At one point I found a refrigerator for sale in Asheville, rented a truck and went to pick it up. The house didn't have electricity yet, but part of the prep.

Halfway there I stopped at a roadside flea market that had furniture out, and found a really nice supremely comfortable queen bed that I still have.  And a couple of other items.  And the guy who sold them to me looked exactly, I mean exactly in every detail, could have been a twin -- like Mahmoud Ahmedinijad.  Except he had a thick Appalachian drawl.

Got the stuff to the house, got everything in, and it was late afternoon.  I stopped and thought, I _could _take the truck back and call it a day but... I have a bed here now, have clean sheets over there, got some food and candles... I _could _spend my first night here and see what it feels like.  OK, new adventure.  I set up the bed, lit the candles, I'm munching my food, and by now it's pitch dark out and I'm grooving...

Suddenly BAM BAM BAM comes a knock on the door.

A _knock on the door_?  Who even knows I'm here?  Oh shit, they've come back to kill me.  I should've brought a gun...

Well, better see what's up, I thought, adrenaline racing.  I open the front door and...

...no one there.

Until I look down.  It's a little girl and she says,

"TRICK OR TREAT!"

Arrggh.  It's October 31st.  And she's in costume.  

"Oh, uh" I stammer.   "I uh, I'm sorry, I just brought some things in and I uh, didn't know I was gonna be here and I forgot, uh I forgot that it was uh... that it was uh....."

She parks her hands on her hips and sneers, "that it was *Hallowe'en*?!?"  

 

She had me cornered.  What a faux pas.  I had to send her away emptyhanded.
  A surreal kind of day.

That girl's no doubt grown up too big to trick-or-treat by now but perhaps a black cat perched in a tree is an appropriate decoration should some of her younger siblings venture forth.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 30, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



That must be a lot of fun.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Oct 30, 2014)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I was just looking at the little rectangular thingee stuck the front of my computer and marvel that it allows my computer to communicate 100% effectively with my wireless keyboard and mouse.  And how I don't have a clue how it does that but what an amazing thing that is.
> ...



Don't listen to him, Foxy. It's pixies, I tell ya!


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 30, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


It was, expensive too.......  To do it right ain't cheap, to do it wrong is to be ridiculed......


----------



## Tresha91203 (Oct 30, 2014)

Pogo said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Holy cow! Has he come down yet?


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## 007 (Oct 30, 2014)

Oh, good news on the local weather tonight, they're predicting possible... now get this... *SNOW FLURRIES* for around here. It's already SNOWING in northern Wisconsin. This is why I could go to Alaska and feel right at home. The weather isn't all that much different.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 30, 2014)

Tresha91203 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



No, but it's only Day One.  Generally he does 3 or 4.  But the last time he got himself down.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Oct 30, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



He's on the list in my head. Parenting is tough. ♡


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 30, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> You all are tough to follow sometimes, but definitely worth the read.
> So...once upon a time, I had a job that required me to do research and write about it.  One of my resources was the National Archives (the Library of Congress was another).  Lately, I've been pondering the Constitution and decided to do a little reading about the men who penned that particular document.  I found myself sidetracked, and fascinated, by the correspondence of John Adams, both with his wife, Abigail, and Thomas Jefferson.  If one were to consider the influence Abigail had on John, they significance of her opinion on his policy, one might already consider that we had the first de facto female president of the United States.  The second thing I noticed was that, regardless of sometimes acrimonious disagreement, respect and friendship can still remain the tantamount emotion in a relationship...such as Adams and Jefferson had throughout their entire association.  Two "love affairs", if you will...


 There is an HBO series called John Adams that they play every year on the 4th of July.  You may already know  both Adams and Jefferson died on July 4.  It's about 12 episodes long, it marathons all day and it's so good.   The series stars Paul Giamatti and Laura Linney and in it his wife is depicted to be a very strong female and quite influential politically and personally.  He was pretty dependant on her and expected her input.

They followed the period and I was reminded at one point that there was no such thing as general anesthesia if you needed an operation.  Nothing perfected anyway.

You might be able to find it on Net Flix or Hulu.  You should check it out.  I have the book this series was based on by David McCullough too.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 30, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


A doctor once showed me an easier way. He reached in his desk drawer and pulled out a paper clip, straightened it out a bit and heated the end with a Bic lighter. He then poked a hole through the nail, literally like a hot knife through better. I've done it to myself a few times since.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 30, 2014)

007 said:


> Oh, good news on the local weather tonight, they're predicting possible... now get this... *SNOW FLURRIES* for around here. It's already SNOWING in northern Wisconsin. This is why I could go to Alaska and feel right at home. The weather isn't all that much different.



Got snow in the forecast for Saturday here.

And I'll be gone to West Virginia where it'll be _rain_.
Ya can't win.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 30, 2014)

For the poor little trick or treaters tonight:

34°
LOW
Cloudy
Rain / Wind
Rain / Snow / Wind Early

I usually sit outside so I don't have to keep running to the door but it's gonna be too cold for that.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 30, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


 Ouch...


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 31, 2014)

Just thinking about poking a paper clip through my toenail makes me shudder.  Ewwwww......

But sending a few extra vibes Hobbes' way to keep him safe through the night and down safely tomorrow.

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Pogo's aunt,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
GW's student/friend Sean, his injured brother, and their family,
Tresha and hubby,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.





P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Oct 31, 2014)

Morning Coffee Mates. Where's everybody been?


----------



## peach174 (Oct 31, 2014)

Good Moring Everybody !

HAPPY HALLOWEEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 31, 2014)

Good Scary Thriller Morning...

Muuuaaahhhhaa


----------



## R.D. (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 31, 2014)

It's a good Friday  morning for all of you workers.

And its Halloween tonight and All Souls tomorrow.

Super weekend fun!


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 31, 2014)

RIP Michael Jackson
RIP Robin Williams


----------



## mdk (Oct 31, 2014)

Good morning folks! Happy Halloween! I've got a giant bowl of large candy bars ready for tonight's festivities, none of that "fun size" nonsense in this household. lol.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 31, 2014)

For Halloween I'm gonna make the house look empty.  Soooo, where can we go........?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (Oct 31, 2014)

mdk said:


> Good morning folks! Happy Halloween! I've got a giant bowl of large candy bars ready for tonight's festivities, none of that "fun size" nonsense in this household. lol.


 Where do you live again?


----------



## peach174 (Oct 31, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> For Halloween I'm gonna make the house look empty.  Soooo, where can we go........?



The basement?


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 31, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > For Halloween I'm gonna make the house look empty.  Soooo, where can we go........?
> ...


The hotel........


----------



## peach174 (Oct 31, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


>




Hi Ollie !!!!
Nice to see you back.
How are you and the Mrs. doing?


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 31, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> It's a good Friday  morning for all of you workers.
> 
> And its Halloween tonight and All Souls tomorrow.
> 
> Super weekend fun!


 There's also Halloween eve or as some of us around here like to call it Hell Night...


----------



## peach174 (Oct 31, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Oh, so that's what you call it.


----------



## mdk (Oct 31, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning folks! Happy Halloween! I've got a giant bowl of large candy bars ready for tonight's festivities, none of that "fun size" nonsense in this household. lol.
> ...





As kid you always remembered the house that gave away the big candy bars. I made a promised to myself as child to be one of those houses as an adult. The last kid at house get the bowl dumped into their bag, I can't have all that candy in the house because I'll gobble it up. Nom, nom, nom!


----------



## R.D. (Oct 31, 2014)

mdk said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


We give away giant size because we are wonderful people

And it insures your house doesn't get hit on mischief night


----------



## mdk (Oct 31, 2014)

R.D. said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Indeed. I live across the street from a police station so that tends to curb any tricksters as well.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 31, 2014)

mdk said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


 Nice.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 31, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> The wheelbarrow?


 
Did I studder?  Yes, the wheelbarrow.  It was a steep hill and I needed to prevent it from going downhill by keeping my right foot in front of the wheel.  The front bar landed squarely on my big toe with 350 lbs. of rocks in the tray.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 31, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


In this house the basement is the dungeon.......  Someone partially dug out a section of the crawl space under the house mainly for the utilities so it's all earthen walls though they did cement the floor.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 31, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


 You might not want to hide down there then.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 31, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The wheelbarrow?
> ...


 Ouchie.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 31, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The wheelbarrow?
> ...


But why did you need to regrow the wheelbarrow?  You could have easily picked up a new one in the time it took you to go to the hardware store........


----------



## Darkwind (Oct 31, 2014)

Sometimes, even a little prick can have a good time.


----------



## 007 (Oct 31, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> For Halloween I'm gonna make the house look empty.  Soooo, where can we go........?


I usually turn off my back yard light so it's pretty dark around here. I shut everything off in the house and retreat to the shop with just the tv on.

Not much to worry about out here on this dead end road.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 31, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> But why did you need to regrow the wheelbarrow?  You could have easily picked up a new one in the time it took you to go to the hardware store........


 
I liked that wheelbarrow.  Plus good ones are expensive.  I finished the job that day.

I have a high pain threadhold.  Cut my knee with a chain saw once.  Went to the drug store and bought gauze, ace bandage, hydrogen proxide and butterfly bandages.  Pried the cut open, it went down to the tendons and washed it out.  Put it back together and returned to work the next day.


----------



## 007 (Oct 31, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > But why did you need to regrow the wheelbarrow?  You could have easily picked up a new one in the time it took you to go to the hardware store........
> ...


I like the new wheelbarrows with two wheels.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 31, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > But why did you need to regrow the wheelbarrow?  You could have easily picked up a new one in the time it took you to go to the hardware store........
> ...


 That never happened but if it did, you are cray cray..  FFS, saveliberty


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 31, 2014)

007 said:


> I like the new wheelbarrows with two wheels.


 
I have an 8 cubic foot one of those.  My smaller one is all metal with a solid wheel on it.  The expectation was that it would be indestructable, wrong.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 31, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


 
My kids still tell the story and I have the scar to prove it.  Did I mention I don't like hospitals?


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 31, 2014)

Partially broke my left radius in high school.  Wasn't until later in the day when I slipped and fell on the sidewalk that I realized I needed to go to the hospital.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 31, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I've seen stuff like that and other things not as bad.  Pulled a 16 penny nail out of my hand and went back to work,  Popped my left thumb out of joint doing a demo job, after I stopped "dancing" (in pain) popped it back into place and went back to work, sliced a finger wide open and pretty much did what Save did except I had alcohol a curved needle and thread.


----------



## 007 (Oct 31, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > I like the new wheelbarrows with two wheels.
> ...


I have a single wheel metal one. Has an aired up wheel though. I've only used it a few times, mostly for mixing and hauling concrete. Best thing to have for that, for small do it yourself jobs. Like my brother's grave stone was starting to sink and was crocked. He passed away in '86 so it's been awhile. So I went over and removed his stone, framed up some forms around the existing pad, made it a little bigger and leveled it off and poured new concrete over it. Put the stone back and sealed it around the base and there ya have it, it looked great.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 31, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


 They wouldn't do anything like that to you in ER without numbing you up first.  You guys need to let the pros handle these things.  Jeezus, I am freaking.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 31, 2014)

Never, ever had a bad Halloween night.

We went as a group of five, and we carried ball bats in case the older boys thought they could take our candy.

Never had a problem.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 31, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Not at all. It's completely painless and takes half a second. Much quicker and less pressure than using a drill bit.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 31, 2014)

Dislocations do hurt until you pop them back in.  Did that to my left ring finger.  It sure looked crooked even with my work gloves on.  Pulled up and out and it was just stiff for the rest of the day at work.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 31, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Not at all. It's completely painless and takes half a second. Much quicker and less pressure than using a drill bit.


 
You are correct.  Plus the drill bit can get squirrely and dance across the nail.


----------



## 007 (Oct 31, 2014)

METAL IN THE EYE is the NO FUN stuff. But since I've worked with so much metal in my different careers, cutting, grinding, welding, grind some more, some drilling, if you're not careful you WILL get some in your eye. I had to learn the hard way. I needed to be told to wear my safety glasses. Ya... stupid... I know. Get some metal in your eyes a few times though and you learn. And now, even though no one is around to tell me to put on my safety glasses when I'm drilling or grinding or such, I PUT THEM ON.


----------



## 007 (Oct 31, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Not at all. It's completely painless and takes half a second. Much quicker and less pressure than using a drill bit.
> ...


The one the doctor used on me was a tiny little thing that he just rolled back and forth in his fingers. Went through my finger nail like butter.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 31, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


You do realize that ERs and clinics are a relatively "new" invention and people used to do this for themselves or others all the time.  You can buy suture packets online to place in a first aide kit and some of the better personal "trauma" kits come with pretty much everything one needs in case of an emergency.  Butterfly bandages are a dime a dozen and peroxide and rubbing alcohol are cheap.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 31, 2014)

MRIs will rip those right out of your eye.  Safety glasses are definitely one protective device I recommend.  I go through leather work gloves regularly too.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 31, 2014)

My knee repair cost $7.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 31, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Never, ever had a bad Halloween night.
> 
> We went as a group of five, and we carried ball bats in case the older boys thought they could take our candy.
> 
> Never had a problem.


  The older girls tried that with us too (stealing our candy).  They didn't realize what street kids we were..


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 31, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  I guess Hobbes is still in the tree?

And Happy Halloween all.  In true procrastinator's fashion, we still don't have any treats for the trick or treaters tonight, but that will be remedied in an hour or two.  Glad to see everybody is gearing up for the scary invasion.  The way our family room is positioned in the house, you can't see the lights on from the street and we could easily hole up in the house and pretend to be gone tonight.  And sometimes that is tempting, but neither Hombre or I can do it.

Good to see Ollie stopped by.  Wish he would post his Halloween display photos for us again.

Today is office cleaning day too--IF I get around to it.  This one is pretty much used up.





​Okay, more coffee. . . . .


----------



## peach174 (Oct 31, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I hope you know that I was just having a bit of fun with you. I just couldn't help myself. 
We don't have a basement either and there is nothing but a cement foundation under our house.


----------



## R.D. (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 31, 2014)

Eleven years ago I installed a new track lighting system in the Great Hall of the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate.  I lamped them with halogen bulbs (with the two straight pin base.  They worked great!

Then my brother convinced me to relamp them with LED bulbs.  Okay.  But I found that my dimmer would not really dim the LEDs.  So, I bought a new dimmer, which STILL did not dim those LEDs.  Now I see that one of the light fixtures is not functioning properly.

So, I bought all new track light heads!  But I came to discover that these new heads take a bulb with the wee barrel shaped attachments (a GU10 they call them).  And that called for another trip to the hardware store to buy new bulbs.  I have four new track light heads.  Bulbs are sold in three or six packs.  Remember when if you bought a package of hot dogs, the package of hot dog buns did not match the quantity of the wieners?  Comedians made careers out of that.

Today, I bought two more bulbs than I need.  Altogether, this track lighting system is really wearing a blister on my credit card!


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 31, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Eleven years ago I installed a new track lighting system in the Great Hall of the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate.  I lamped them with halogen bulbs (with the two straight pin base.  They worked great!
> 
> Then my brother convinced me to relamp them with LED bulbs.  Okay.  But I found that my dimmer would not really dim the LEDs.  So, I bought a new dimmer, which STILL did not dim those LEDs.  Now I see that one of the light fixtures is not functioning properly.
> 
> ...


That's what ya get for owning a home....... 
Yesterday went up to the Springs, my brother was in town taking care of the final distribution of the estate.  The truck now officially belongs to us and I now have some good money to put in the bank.  
Speaking of buying a house, Albuquerque is looking more and more appealing as there are more actions, foreclosures inexpensive sales and distressed properties to be had.  Phoenix AZ has double that number........  
Waiting now for the SSDI to be approved, once that happens we have a constant income stream.


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 31, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  I guess Hobbes is still in the tree?
> 
> And Happy Halloween all.  In true procrastinator's fashion, we still don't have any treats for the trick or treaters tonight, but that will be remedied in an hour or two.  Glad to see everybody is gearing up for the scary invasion.  The way our family room is positioned in the house, you can't see the lights on from the street and we could easily hole up in the house and pretend to be gone tonight.  And sometimes that is tempting, but neither Hombre or I can do it.
> 
> ...



  Hobbes still in the tree?!?!?!?!!??!    Someone tell me NOOOO, please???


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 31, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Never, ever had a bad Halloween night.
> 
> We went as a group of five, and we carried ball bats in case the older boys thought they could take our candy.
> 
> Never had a problem.



   SMART!!!


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 31, 2014)

007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > For Halloween I'm gonna make the house look empty.  Soooo, where can we go........?
> ...



 I've done that, too.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 31, 2014)

R.D. said:


>


----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 31, 2014)

Well, Gotta head for Doc's Huge Halloween Bash tonight with a band in costume, some spooky drink specials, costume contest and a couple birthday celebrations.
My son Greg is here for a visit and will learn how us rednecks party.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 31, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  I guess Hobbes is still in the tree?
> ...



Far as I know, he is.  He's just gonna have to figure it out.  I cajoled him as long as I could yesterday until sundown.  Didn't want to encourage him down in the dark, although I'm sure he can see better than I can.  I had to get on the road before dawn, it was still dark, and he was still there.  I'm hoping he just gets tired of his own game and figures it out as he did last time.

After I was already on the road I found out we're not only getting snow tomorrow -- we may get a lot.  That may either help or hinder his descent if he's not down before then.

I've had cats around all my life but never saw one like this.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 31, 2014)

It's beginning to look as if the weather is going against the Trick-or-Treaters.  Our Halloween is scheduled for tomorrow night to accommodate the 'crowds' at the high school football game.  The team is 0-9, but tonight's game is thankfully the last of the season, Senior's Night.

So, the little kids will have their costumes obscured by parkas and mittens and scarves.  It's supposed to rain/snow tomorrow night with lows in the low 30's. 

I think I bought too much candy this year given the forecast.

'Fun size' Nestle 100 Grand bars are now offered to any Coffee Shopper in the upper Ohio River valley, while supplies last!


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 31, 2014)

Pogo said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Given how few cat skeletons are found in trees, I'm convinced that he will climb down soon.  Best of luck!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 31, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Eleven years ago I installed a new track lighting system in the Great Hall of the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate.  I lamped them with halogen bulbs (with the two straight pin base.  They worked great!
> ...



The local legend is that if you wear out a pair of shoes in Albuquerque you will never want to leave.  I don't know how true that is, but once we got here in 1984, we have worn out several pairs of shoes and we're still here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 31, 2014)

My little red Subaru Impreza Outback is 19 years old today.  And it still runs like a well oiled sewing machine and it looks good.  I'm probably going to have that car until I die.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 31, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


What I'm finding so far (best deals) are west and north west Rio Rancho, SW Albuquerque (Westgate) and Cedar Crest/Edgewood.
All appear to be about a half hour from the center of town.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 31, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



We lived in the Cedar Crest area for 14 years.  It is a beautiful area and indeed is only 20 minutes from town but look long and hard before you buy out there.  There is a reason property is so affordable out there.  Check the crime reports and get a guarantee on the water supply.

I would be really careful about southwest Albuquerque too--can really be a rough area with resale value issues.  Again there is a reason for those low prices.  Some areas of southeast Albuquerque most people would never recommend also.  You won't go wrong with most areas in Rio Rancho though the housing market is depressed there right now.  And almost  anywhere on what they call the west mesa--north of Central and west of the river--of Albuquerque is going to be okay.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 31, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



I keep hearing people say that.  Who is it that climbs trees looking for skeletons?


Thanks Nosmo, appreciated.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 31, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Eleven years ago I installed a new track lighting system in the Great Hall of the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate.  I lamped them with halogen bulbs (with the two straight pin base.  They worked great!
> 
> Then my brother convinced me to relamp them with LED bulbs.  Okay.  But I found that my dimmer would not really dim the LEDs.  So, I bought a new dimmer, which STILL did not dim those LEDs.  Now I see that one of the light fixtures is not functioning properly.
> 
> ...




Moral:
Never listen to your brother.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 31, 2014)

Pogo said:


> I keep hearing people say that.  Who is it that climbs trees looking for skeletons?
> 
> 
> Thanks Nosmo, appreciated.


 
Apparently it is your cat...


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 31, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Eleven years ago I installed a new track lighting system in the Great Hall of the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate.  I lamped them with halogen bulbs (with the two straight pin base.  They worked great!
> ...


He made a compelling case.  I first switched to LEDs in the light fixture above the bay windows in the Great hall.  They shine upon an oak finished Ponderosa pine window and cast a really nice hue of light.  But those damn LEDs in the track lighting system have all the warmth of an office cubical.  At least the halogens accented everything above the mantle with a natural looking light.

So tonight the old track light heads get taken down and the new heads get lamped up and aimed.  New halogen bulbs should make all the difference with dimming and light quality.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 31, 2014)

Lighting makes such a big impact.  I have done some outside stuff in landscaping with just a few customers.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 31, 2014)

Oh my goodness it is so miserable outside right now.  Wind is picking up besides being cold and rainy, possible snow.  Hope these parents bundle those kiddles up.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 31, 2014)

A few flakes here earlier.  Winds about 20 mph.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 31, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> A few flakes here earlier.  Winds about 20 mph.


I turned on the heat in here.  Brrr


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 31, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Oh my goodness it is so miserable outside right now.  Wind is picking up besides being cold and rainy, possible snow.  Hope these parents bundle those kiddles up.



70 degrees and sunny here with almost no wind.  That means come sundown the little buggers will be out and about in massive herds and most won't bother with any sweaters or jackets so we'll get to see the costumes in all their glory.  Hope we bought enough candy.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 31, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my goodness it is so miserable outside right now.  Wind is picking up besides being cold and rainy, possible snow.  Hope these parents bundle those kiddles up.
> ...


 People are out tailgating for Friday night football.  Shit, they love football around here.  Just watching the news.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 31, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> A few flakes here earlier.  Winds about 20 mph.


I deal with flakes every time I leave the house........ 

Heck, deal with flakes in other threads on this board.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 31, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > A few flakes here earlier.  Winds about 20 mph.
> ...



Well yes...


----------



## Sherry (Oct 31, 2014)

All of you boys comparing your battle wounds reminds me of a scene from Jaws.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 31, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


>



Why can't ghosts get witches pregnant?? They have hollow weenies.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 31, 2014)

Sherry said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Psst, Sherry...

<whispers>

All weenies are hollow.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 31, 2014)

Sherry said:


> All of you boys comparing your battle wounds reminds me of a scene from Jaws.



Wanna see the scars?


----------



## Sherry (Oct 31, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 31, 2014)

Sherry said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...




Wow....that's really disturbing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 1, 2014)

You guys crack me up.

Sending special vibes to keep Hobbes safe until Pogo returns.

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Pogo's aunt,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
GW's student/friend Sean, his injured brother, and their family,
Tresha and hubby,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 1, 2014)

Warm last night (Halloween Night in SLC!).  Not as many trick o treaters as  last year in the Avenues, but the costumes were fun and cute, some of the adults were tricked out as well.  We had a good time.  And tonight is change the clock back, yeah.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 1, 2014)

Don't tell me I'm the first one up here this morning? Heck I didn't even get home 'til 3:45.

43 at 8:50 and beautifully clear. I have elected to sit inside this morning, rather than out in the gazebo

Anyway, Last night was a monster at Doc's it was our highest grossing night in our 8 month history.
At times, there were 3 bartenders serving people 3 deep at the bar. The music was great. Jason Abel Project came in costumes. 
I did manage to clean up 6 or 8 broken beer bottles, but never had to break up a fight or mop up somebody's former stomach contents.
If we could do that twice a month I might could draw a salary.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 1, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Warm last night (Halloween Night in SLC!).  Not as many trick o treaters as  last year in the Avenues, but the costumes were fun and cute, some of the adults were tricked out as well.  We had a good time.  And tonight is change the clock back, yeah.



Dang! Thanks Jake, on the clock thing. I hadn't read anything today, but USMB.  

I'm one of the 43%.

Daylight Saving Time ends tomorrow, but Americans aren’t so sure it’s still necessary.

A new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey finds that most American Adults (82%) know to move their clocks back an hour this weekend to end Daylight Saving Time (DST). Ten percent (10%) think they need to move their clocks forward an hour. (To see survey question wording, click here.)

43% Say There s No Need for Daylight Saving Time - Rasmussen Reports trade


----------



## Pogo (Nov 1, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Warm last night (Halloween Night in SLC!).  Not as many trick o treaters as  last year in the Avenues, but the costumes were fun and cute, some of the adults were tricked out as well.  We had a good time.  And tonight is change the clock back, yeah.
> ...



I have an alarm clock that sets itself by the Super Secret Signal.  It's been telling me we're back to real time for a week now.  If they'd quit changing the date -- or better yet abandon the stoopid idea altogether -- there wouldn't be this confusion.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 1, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> You guys crack me up.
> 
> Sending special vibes to keep Hobbes safe until Pogo returns.
> 
> ...



Foxy, my aunt is fine, she came through all the operation and therapy stuff.  I visited her a couple of weeks ago and all is normal, for a 95-year-old, so she can make a space on the list.  Thank you


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 1, 2014)

Pogo said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



  Too funny..the Super Secret Signal malfunctioning.  

I have 7 clocks to change the time. ( Two of those are optional ) Still!!


----------



## Pogo (Nov 1, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



It's got the right time -- it's just that it went to the right time a week earlier than the latest arbitrary date set to stop lying about what time it is.

I have another SuperSecretSignal clock but I have it set to UTC so it doesn't have that issue.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 1, 2014)

Sherry said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Eww, hot dog poop!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 1, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Warm last night (Halloween Night in SLC!).  Not as many trick o treaters as  last year in the Avenues, but the costumes were fun and cute, some of the adults were tricked out as well.  We had a good time.  And tonight is change the clock back, yeah.
> ...



Retirees and most 8 to 5 jobbers don't care.  The schools do, and the afternoon recreationists do.

I will go with whatever on this one.  I love walking before dawn and at dusk, such as last night when wife and I walked in the avenues watching the parents and kids at Halloweening, remembering our own days of doing both at one time or another.  A sweet melancholy, much enjoyed.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 1, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Warm last night (Halloween Night in SLC!).  Not as many trick o treaters as  last year in the Avenues, but the costumes were fun and cute, some of the adults were tricked out as well.  We had a good time.  And tonight is change the clock back, yeah.
> ...



Me too.  The whole idea is analogous to changing a light bulb by climbing up a ladder and then having somebody rotate the ladder, instead of just turning the bulb.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 1, 2014)

Morning Everybody!
I hope you all enjoyed your Halloween !

The day after Halloween smile


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 1, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Morning Everybody!
> I hope you all enjoyed your Halloween !
> 
> The day after Halloween smile


 
Your kind of having a Sherry moment Peach...


----------



## peach174 (Nov 1, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Morning Everybody!
> ...


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 1, 2014)

Well, Back to work. THIS is going to be a long day.

Here's our costume contest ist place winner from last night:


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 1, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Morning Everybody!
> I hope you all enjoyed your Halloween !
> 
> The day after Halloween smile


  Yours are always so funny.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## blackhawk (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 1, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > You guys crack me up.
> ...



Okie dokie Pogo. So happy she made a full recovery.

Good morning all.  We survived Halloween night with fewer than usual trick or treaters--I attribute that to all the churches around here having Halloween events for the kids in lieu of trick or treating--but all went smoothly.  Our church has an enormous parking lot and the last couple of Halloweens we have had Trunk or Treat--church members decorate their car trunks and stock with treats and fun things to do and the kids spend a couple of hours roaming the parking lot.  Great fun.   Those of us who don't do the trunk thing usually pitch in to help buy the stuff for the folks who do.

Beautiful still warmer than normal fall day here.  A full day of football for Hombre and doing what the spirit moves me to do today for me.  Hope everybody is having a great Saturday.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 1, 2014)

Pogo said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I adjust better going back to standard time than I do adjusting to DST, but I very much wish they would just pick a time and then leave it alone.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 1, 2014)

Sherry said:


>



Your usual stellar sentiment, Sherry, but geez, why did they pick that putrid shade of green to say it?


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 1, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


Yes it seems like we really lose that hour and don't recover for awhile.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 1, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



It was a brighter shade, and then apparently was dimmed when the hot link protection was enabled after I pasted it. Here's a slightly different version with the original color...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 1, 2014)

The storm is beginning blow in.  Temp will drop 15 degrees in 10 minutes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 1, 2014)

Well bundle up Jake.  Not supposed to hit here until tomorrow night but we won't see as dramatic a cool down as SLC will.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 1, 2014)

Yah, it is going to get chilly tonight.

What about you guys and the moisture?

Have you caught up where you should be?

And is it safe hiking in the canyons now?


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 1, 2014)

All done with cleaning and doing laundry so now I'm relaxing with my blankie, listening to Coast to Coast and posting for awhile.


Right now:

41°F
FEELS LIKE 34°

Earlier today:

42°
HIGH AT 1:25 PM

Tonight!

27°
LOW
Partly Cloudy
Cloudy
Mostly Clear


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 1, 2014)

Storm is here, rain just above and beyond Capitol Hill.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 1, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Storm is here, rain just above and beyond Capitol Hill.


Hunker down, Jake.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 1, 2014)

That ginger cat is now in my lap.  His name is Milo Boo and he is scared of storms.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 1, 2014)

Our little (26 pound) tuxedo named Boo is laying in the middle of the floor snoring......  Named him Boo because he was scared to death of people, other than my wife and I he still is.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 1, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Storm is here, rain just above and beyond Capitol Hill.


You're in DC?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 1, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> All done with cleaning and doing laundry so now I'm relaxing with my blankie, listening to Coast to Coast and posting for awhile.
> 
> 
> Right now:
> ...



I used to listen to Coast to Coast when I was working late nights or pulling an all nighter.  It is such an eclectic program--kept me company and entertained for hours.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 1, 2014)

It really hasn't been too bad here.  Today, it was probably in the mid to high 50s, a little rainy and blustery.  Last night for the trick or treaters, it wasn't bad, a bit chilly but definitely tolerable.  Tomorrow though, temps are supposed to only be in the mid to high 40s and rainy again.  Still, this isn't SO bad considering that it's November.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 1, 2014)

Saw no snow in WV, just cold rain and not that much.  Couldn't have been much of an inviting night for tricker treaters.

I just returned from Green Bank where I visited this guy...




Biggest fully steerable radio telescope in the world, almost 500' high.  For scale that's a tour bus in front of it.  Nice exposition center display and history in the main building.  The observatory lies in the middle of the National Radio Quiet Zone, where electromagnetic radiation is strictly controlled.  Didn't see cell phone signals for at least 20 miles on the way in.  They keep it so quiet they have a technician in a van go into town if they detect something spurious like someone's microwave oven leaking.  All their vehicles are diesel --even the lawnmowers-- because spark plugs would generate noise.  It's kind of an electromagnetic wildlife preserve that way.  

National Radio Astronomy Observatory


----------



## Darkwind (Nov 1, 2014)

Just too much fun..


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 1, 2014)

Mrs. BBD told me this morning - about 1000 - that I could come out from under the bed because Halloween was over.  Under the bed is the safest place in the world if you need a feeling of security.  I didn't see a single spook, vampire or mummy at all the whole time I was under there.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 1, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Mrs. BBD told me this morning - about 1000 - that I could come out from under the bed because Halloween was over.  Under the bed is the safest place in the world if you need a feeling of security.  I didn't see a single spook, vampire or mummy at all the whole time I was under there.


----------



## Noomi (Nov 1, 2014)

Hope all is well, sorry I haven't been here in awhile. For some reason I lost interest in the changing of the forum. Its just not the same.


----------



## Noomi (Nov 1, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Hope you get it fixed BBD, that doesn't sound like something you want to endure for too long!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 2, 2014)

Well we've missed you and your adventures, Noomi, so hope you find a comfort level here soon.  It isn't the same place but you do get used to it after awhile.

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
GW's student/friend Sean, his injured brother, and their family,
Tresha and hubby,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 2, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> Just too much fun..


So cute!


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 2, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > All done with cleaning and doing laundry so now I'm relaxing with my blankie, listening to Coast to Coast and posting for awhile.
> ...



I subscribe every year and then stop listening for awhile.  I used to listen to Sally Jessie Raphael back in the 80s when I worked night shift.  Talk radio is fun overnight, it grabs your attention and keeps you from watching the clock too much.  Helps the time go by.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 2, 2014)

I actually slept that extra hour this time.  Guess you all did too!    Good Morning.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 2, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Saw no snow in WV, just cold rain and not that much.  Couldn't have been much of an inviting night for tricker treaters.
> 
> I just returned from Green Bank where I visited this guy...
> 
> ...



Wow!  That is pretty cool!    Did you get to climb on it?


----------



## Pogo (Nov 2, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Saw no snow in WV, just cold rain and not that much.  Couldn't have been much of an inviting night for tricker treaters.
> ...



Even if they were to allow that you couldn't pay me any amount of money to climb up there.  

Acrophobia, you know...

Plus here's what happened to its predecessor...



(simple metal stress after outliving its predicted lifespan, but hostile alien zapping sells)


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 2, 2014)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Those aliens are not a very friendly bunch.  Meanies!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 2, 2014)

Well, the weather here in New England absolutely sucks today.  It's rainy and windy and cold.  Figures, Sunday is my only day off!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 2, 2014)

Looking out of an upper floor window of the condo reveals a gray, gloomy sky (not pitch black because of CST now), wet chilly street, about 42 degrees the KSL site tells me.  We may get to 45 or so.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 2, 2014)

We had a light -- very light -- dusting of snow at dawn today here in northern south east West Virginia.  

Will find out by evening what came down at home -- snow?  Cat?


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 2, 2014)

Pogo said:


> We had a light -- very light -- dusting of snow at dawn today here in northern south east West Virginia.
> 
> Will find out by evening what came down at home -- snow?  Cat?


  That cat is gonna be the death of you...


----------



## Pogo (Nov 2, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > We had a light -- very light -- dusting of snow at dawn today here in northern south east West Virginia.
> ...



-- or vice versa 

You'd think at some point he'd get the idea that straight-up vertical ascent doesn't generally end well.
I'm convinced the capacity of a cat's memory is about ten seconds.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 2, 2014)

We had two different cats each survive a 30 to 40 descent vertically out of pine trees.  Neither ever climbed beyond eight feet after that.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 2, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> We had two different cats each survive a 30 to 40 descent vertically out of pine trees.  Neither ever climbed beyond eight feet after that.



I just don't get the reasoning.  "Let's see, last three times I did this I was stranded up there for three, four days, had no food, no water, had to stay awake the whole time through rain, snow, bitter cold... yeah let's go up this tree and do it again".


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 2, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Mrs. BBD told me this morning - about 1000 - that I could come out from under the bed because Halloween was over.  Under the bed is the safest place in the world if you need a feeling of security.  I didn't see a single spook, vampire or mummy at all the whole time I was under there.



Spiders...


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 2, 2014)

I appreciate your cat's willingness to overcome his fear of heights Pogo.

About forty degrees yesterday, so finishing up my step son's shed roof was less than ideal.  Going to add a few tie down straps, just because I don't like anything I build to have even the slightest weakness.  Lots of raking for customers today too.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 2, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> I appreciate your cat's willingness to overcome his fear of heights Pogo.
> 
> About forty degrees yesterday, so finishing up my step son's shed roof was less than ideal.  Going to add a few tie down straps, just because I don't like anything I build to have even the slightest weakness.  Lots of raking for customers today too.


Ya might have to tell the uninitiated what "tie down straps" are in conjunction with roofing.........


----------



## 007 (Nov 2, 2014)

So I get to the local ACE hardware store yesterday, trusty 20% off coupon in hand, pick out a potential ladder and present the coupon to the checkout person, and soon there's three people looking at it like it was printed on Mars. Well lo and behold there was a sale on ladders so they gave me the sale price on each one I had in mind because well, they weren't MARKED with their sale price. But the nicest ladder in the store was regularly $329 and change, and the sale price was $241, almost ninety bucks off! Course I couldn't use the coupon with that but, I couldn't pass that up, so now am the proud owner of a new 28' fiberglass ladder. Only problem is that it's pretty clumsy to handle for one guy. Thing is long and HEAVY. But, it'll reach with ease anything I need it for. Glad I have it.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 2, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Cats are not that bright.  A lot of what we consider cat arrogance I'm convinced is simply cat stupidity.


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 2, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Looking out of an upper floor window of the condo reveals a gray, gloomy sky (not pitch black because of CST now), wet chilly street, about 42 degrees the KSL site tells me.  We may get to 45 or so.



Cloudy. beautiful and up to 58 today.


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 2, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



mm, cats are clever. Perhaps clairvoyant. I do give them much credit.  My cat will shake hands/paws, sit up on hind legs and stay, upon command, ( not for long though ) and exercise with me, when I roll from side to side and go potty when I lift the lid of her cat box, but only if she needs to go. If she does need to, she hops right in and does her thing.   Also knows voice tone and abides, ( usually )


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 2, 2014)

Good for the coast of Oregon!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 2, 2014)

Foxfyre, please put my sister in law on the prayer list.  She is in the hospital because her body is not evacuating the CO2 property.  She is very ill, and she is tiring.


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 2, 2014)

Pogo said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > We had two different cats each survive a 30 to 40 descent vertically out of pine trees.  Neither ever climbed beyond eight feet after that.
> ...



The reasoning is to feel free. Humans would feel trapped?


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 2, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


I remember seeing a documentary once where they said that the wise old owls weren't that wise.  Their eyes take up so much space, their brains have to be really tiny to fit in there.  Cat brains are very small too, they can't actually be bright.  They're wild animals though and I think this particular cat just gets up that high before he realizes what happened and then he is afraid to make a move downward.


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 2, 2014)

007 said:


> So I get to the local ACE hardware store yesterday, trusty 20% off coupon in hand, pick out a potential ladder and present the coupon to the checkout person, and soon there's three people looking at it like it was printed on Mars. Well lo and behold there was a sale on ladders so they gave me the sale price on each one I had in mind because well, they weren't MARKED with their sale price. But the nicest ladder in the store was regularly $329 and change, and the sale price was $241, almost ninety bucks off! Course I couldn't use the coupon with that but, I couldn't pass that up, so now am the proud owner of a new 28' fiberglass ladder. Only problem is that it's pretty clumsy to handle for one guy. Thing is long and HEAVY. But, it'll reach with ease anything I need it for. Glad I have it.



  I'm there for you baby. Next flight. Please get the omelet makings out with about one pound of crab meat.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 2, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Well, the weather here in New England absolutely sucks today.  It's rainy and windy and cold.  Figures, Sunday is my only day off!


Why do you think I left Connecticut?


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 2, 2014)

52 here in Foley, up considerably from the 38 at 5 AM. We should top out at 66 today.
I was home from Doc's by 8:30 and fell asleep on the sofa by 10. Stumbled off to bed at 4:30 and actually got back to sleep. Was up at 8 (CST), so I guess I'm caught up from Halloween.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 2, 2014)

Morning all.  Hoping for rain today but I'll believe it if it happens.  Really REALLY enjoyed the extra hour sleep this morning and we'll be off to the early church service and then brunch shortly.  Hope everybody has a great Sunday.


----------



## R.D. (Nov 2, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> I remember seeing a documentary once where they said that the wise old owls weren't that wise.  Their eyes take up so much space, their brains have to be really tiny to fit in there.  Cat brains are very small too, they can't actually be bright.  They're wild animals though and I think this particular cat just gets up that high before he realizes what happened and then he is afraid to make a move downward.


Crap.   I have big eyes...this may explain some things


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 2, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Actually cats are very smart but like humans some are brighter than others.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 2, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > I remember seeing a documentary once where they said that the wise old owls weren't that wise.  Their eyes take up so much space, their brains have to be really tiny to fit in there.  Cat brains are very small too, they can't actually be bright.  They're wild animals though and I think this particular cat just gets up that high before he realizes what happened and then he is afraid to make a move downward.
> ...


Owl eyes are like small bowling balls, yours?


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 2, 2014)

Cat Intelligence Test



> Cats are unquestionably smart creatures. Their intelligence, however, is not a matter of understanding complex human ideas, but how to get the food, attention, play and care they so need and desire. In other words, cats know how to "work the system” and use their natural survival skills, even in a domestic environment.
> 
> Of course, some cats are bound to be better problem solvers than others. How do you know if you’ve got a brainy feline? There are no scientific tests to measure feline IQ. You can, however, get a pretty good idea of how smart your cat is just by observing him. Here are some questions to help you assess your cat’s intelligence:
> 
> Cat IQ Test



I wouldn't consider them "very smart"  rather wild and able to get themselves fed.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 2, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> I wouldn't consider them "very smart"  rather wild and able to get themselves fed.



Err, mmm, thanks Sarah?


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 2, 2014)

What's wrong SL?  I had a beautiful Himalayan Orange Point cat that I adored for 12 years.  He wasn't all that bright but very beautiful.  His name was Baby, looked just like this one.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## R.D. (Nov 2, 2014)

Today we tiled and grouted (me) a bathroom.  Omgoodness I feel so talented    Tomorrow wallpaper...not the tacky stuff.... and then we install a new sink and toilet.  

This is so much fun.  Being empty nesters rocks!!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 2, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Today we tiled and grouted (me) a bathroom.  Omgoodness I feel so talented    Tomorrow wallpaper...not the tacky stuff.... and then we install a new sink and toilet.
> 
> This is so much fun.  Being empty nesters rocks!!!


Cool......  Hope ya did the initial prep work properly first........


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 2, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't consider them "very smart"  rather wild and able to get themselves fed.
> ...


She has a point........


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 2, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Today we tiled and grouted (me) a bathroom.  Omgoodness I feel so talented    Tomorrow wallpaper...not the tacky stuff.... and then we install a new sink and toilet.
> ...



Yes, I'm a little concerned "we" tiled AND grouted the same day.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 2, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...


Plus, Tile Backer?  Greenboard?  Durarock?  Floor?  Wall?


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 2, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Plus, Tile Backer?  Greenboard?  Durarock?  Floor?  Wall?



Wallpaper was mentioned and setting a toilet, so I'm going with floor tile.  Definitely should have let the tile sit before grouting.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 2, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Plus, Tile Backer?  Greenboard?  Durarock?  Floor?  Wall?
> ...


Yeah, at least overnight.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 2, 2014)

Also a little nervous the subfloor might not be durarock.


----------



## 007 (Nov 2, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > So I get to the local ACE hardware store yesterday, trusty 20% off coupon in hand, pick out a potential ladder and present the coupon to the checkout person, and soon there's three people looking at it like it was printed on Mars. Well lo and behold there was a sale on ladders so they gave me the sale price on each one I had in mind because well, they weren't MARKED with their sale price. But the nicest ladder in the store was regularly $329 and change, and the sale price was $241, almost ninety bucks off! Course I couldn't use the coupon with that but, I couldn't pass that up, so now am the proud owner of a new 28' fiberglass ladder. Only problem is that it's pretty clumsy to handle for one guy. Thing is long and HEAVY. But, it'll reach with ease anything I need it for. Glad I have it.
> ...


That's my girl... you wanna go up the ladder with the chain saw or should I? ...


----------



## 007 (Nov 2, 2014)

Sherry said:


>


I have an Etta James CD. Nice choice, Sherry...


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 2, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Also a little nervous the subfloor might not be durarock.


Hardibacker works well also, I prefer it to Durarock.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## 007 (Nov 2, 2014)

Some real good stuff on the History Channel about the treasure of Oak Island. It appears they're playing the entire series in preparation for the new episodes.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 2, 2014)

Thought I would post the new AC/DC you can never have enough of that.


----------



## Noomi (Nov 2, 2014)

I don't like Monday's!


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 3, 2014)

Mondays just love us differently than the rest of the week.


----------



## R.D. (Nov 3, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Plus, Tile Backer?  Greenboard?  Durarock?  Floor?  Wall?
> ...


Show offs

"He" tiled Sat and I grouted so it was done yesterday, I guess I should have said weekend.   Over concrete slab.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 3, 2014)

Despite being completely ready for election season to be done, I have managed to get sucked back into the political world.  I was appointed to the local airport advisory board which has just been formed.  I was chairman of the Community Development Committee of our city council when we approved the current upgrades.  Sort of nice to help the airport start new goals.  Still, I find myself trying to convince people with little knowledge of business or our local resource to make intelligent choices.

Tonight, before we even have had our first meeting, several of us are attending a council meeting to convince them to change the airport manager's contract.  It has language that makes our fuel prices artificially high.  This of course reduces fuel sold and profit made by the airport.  Frustratingly, we have to actually explain that.  Amazingly, some will not understand.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 3, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Show offs
> 
> "He" tiled Sat and I grouted so it was done yesterday, I guess I should have said weekend.   Over concrete slab.



Happy dance for you!


----------



## Mad Scientist (Nov 3, 2014)

Today's my Wife's birthday so we're gonna' spend it doing what *she* wants (for a change).

Dont forget to vote tomorrow!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 3, 2014)

Happy Monday morning.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 3, 2014)

Cold frosty morn in Caroina, about 25 degress.  No snow appears to have come down in my absence.  No cat appears to have come down either; he's still in the same position, wailing plaintively.  

Maybe I should just run a dumbwaiter up there to deliver food...


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## mdk (Nov 3, 2014)

Good morning everyone. What a long and very fun weekend. Our dinner party was a smashing success on Saturday, so much so in fact, I spent the majority of the day yesterday relaxing and avoiding the disaster that is my kitchen. lol. The dishwasher sure is about to get a workout today.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 3, 2014)

Maybe you can buy some 8' sections of stove pipe for the tree bases Pogo...

Kind of like how you stop squirrels from bird feeders.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 3, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  I failed to sign off with the vigil list last night because I couldn't get the site to load.  Don't know if the problem was here or on my end but I was too sleepy to figure it out.

Good to see mdk and Mad Scientist stop by.  Sorry to hear Hobbes is still in the tree.  Was watching the weather before I got up this morning and saw that Raliegh NC was the coldest spot in the country this morning and lots of snow there?  Even Atlanta was colder than us and we were pretty chilly this morning.

I'm  considering unplugging our phones today to avoid the non stop political calls, but I probably won't.  Enjoying my first cup of coffee--others to follow.  Hope everybody is having a good Monday.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 3, 2014)

Our niece, an avid bird watcher, just posted this photo of a whooping crane chick.  And I thought how wonderful:


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 3, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Cold frosty morn in Caroina, about 25 degress.  No snow appears to have come down in my absence.  No cat appears to have come down either; he's still in the same position, wailing plaintively.
> 
> Maybe I should just run a dumbwaiter up there to deliver food...


 

Maddening though. I would be going freakin` crazy, if my girl was up there. I'm almost going crazy knowing Hobbes is still in place.  Please let us know ASAP when he is home. I would be having alternate emotions of anxiety, anger, and hope.


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 3, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> What's wrong SL?  I had a beautiful Himalayan Orange Point cat that I adored for 12 years.  He wasn't all that bright but very beautiful.  His name was Baby, looked just like this one.



That is one beauty. I had a cream Persian. What a mellow cat he was.

As far as brain size goes, I think there is no relevance to intelligence, as applies to studies done on humans. 

I don't care about intelligence in my animals. I am into the ones with heart.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 3, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > What's wrong SL?  I had a beautiful Himalayan Orange Point cat that I adored for 12 years.  He wasn't all that bright but very beautiful.  His name was Baby, looked just like this one.
> ...


They had three that looked like Baby but he is the one who walked right over to us and let us pet him.  He chose us.  

The previous owner had neutered and declawed him so we couldn't show him but he really was that beautiful a Flame point.  Himalayans are part Persian and part Siamese.  He had the most beautiful voice too.  I could never find another Baby...


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 3, 2014)

Actually cats are very different from dogs, but they have their own unique intelligence and I do consider them very intelligent animals.  A very young kitten will almost always quickly learn to use the litter box after being shown a couple of times.  A puppy needs much more intense instruction to learn where he/she is supposed to go.

Present a dog with a puzzle and some figure it out, but most give up if it is not quickly solved.  But give a cat a puzzle and you can watch him/her sit there, wheels turning, or walking back and forth studying the situation, until he/she figures it out.  However I see dogs and cats as having varying degrees of intelligence among their own species just as us humans do.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 3, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Maybe you can buy some 8' sections of stove pipe for the tree bases Pogo...
> 
> Kind of like how you stop squirrels from bird feeders.



That would work.  Maybe I can get a volume discount on a hundred thousand.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 3, 2014)

Pogo said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you can buy some 8' sections of stove pipe for the tree bases Pogo...
> ...



As much as it bothers us to think about poor Hobbes up in that tree, I know it is tearing you up.  But nothing to do but hope he'll realize nobody is going to rescue him this time and he'll come down on his own.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 3, 2014)

Morning all


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 3, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



He is gorgeous.  I would have a tough time resisting taking him home if he was up for adoption.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 3, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Morning all



My niece had a very large tabby that was a pure brat.  He would wait until her two Chihuahuas would go out the doggy door and then position himself against the flap so they couldn't come back in.  We watched him do it on purpose again and again.  You could actually see him smirk.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 3, 2014)

Pogo said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you can buy some 8' sections of stove pipe for the tree bases Pogo...
> ...


  I was going to ask how many trees you'd have to rig up.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 3, 2014)

Some dogs really do put up with a lot from the family cat though.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 3, 2014)

Trick-or-Treat came off with no weather surprises!  It did not rain as predicted, but the temps were hovering in the high 30s.

Those glowsticks were a smash hit!  I gave away 48 of them in 45 minutes.  When I got them, I set one off just to see how long it would glow (better than eight hours!).  Then on Saturday evening, during Trick-or-Treat, I put one of them around my neck as a sales tool.  The rest of the sticks were gladly accepted by both parent and child.

Now my Jack o' Lantern is in the compost heap at the Big House, the flower boxes have been emptied and put away for the winter, the Autumn garland can stay on the front portico rail until the first of December when the Christmas garland and lighting comes out.

And this is why the pace of life picks up once you hit the months ending in 'ber'!


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 3, 2014)

Things are going wrong here. First my bank Lloyds may be closing my branch. So I will have to move my account to another bank. Then my email account has stopped working. I think the server has shut down.
I was using  uku.co.uk but I think they have gone bust. So I will have to find a new service for my emails.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 3, 2014)

My favorite months of the year are those ending in 'ber.      The glow sticks were a great idea Nosmo.  You had a lot more kids at your place than we did ours this year.  We had maybe 30 kids come by--a really low turnout.  But a lot of our neighbors were away and maybe with so many houses dark on our street, folks just bypassed our block.  Who knows.

But I just saw this and it gets my vote for the best Halloween costumes of 2014:


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 3, 2014)

Pogo said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you can buy some 8' sections of stove pipe for the tree bases Pogo...
> ...


 
So it's doable...cool


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 3, 2014)

You guys all in quarantine or something?


----------



## Tresha91203 (Nov 3, 2014)

It's Scorpion and Blacklist night with MIL. Can only post during commercials. BRB


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 4, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
GW's student/friend Sean, his injured brother, and their family,
Tresha and hubby,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern
.
And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 4, 2014)

You all are a good bunch.


----------



## R.D. (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (Nov 4, 2014)

Tresha91203 said:


> It's Scorpion and Blacklist night with MIL. Can only post during commercials. BRB


I'm thinking about watching Scorpion but I'll have to let something else go.  Love Blacklist!


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 4, 2014)

R.D. said:


>


  Morning RD.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 4, 2014)

That's awesome, R. D.  Thanks!


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 4, 2014)

<stretch front paws out>
<yawn with tongue curling>
<stick back legs out one at a time>
<sit and stare at the screen>


----------



## Pogo (Nov 4, 2014)

As of midday Hobbes will have set a new record.  Five days.

sigh...


----------



## Tresha91203 (Nov 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> As of midday Hobbes will have set a new record.  Five days.
> 
> sigh...



I keep trying to think of some magic answer, but I can't think of one. I don't think the fire department gets them anymore. Still praying.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> As of midday Hobbes will have set a new record.  Five days.
> 
> sigh...



Have you tried luring him down with food or something?  I don't know what to tell you, other than to climb up there and get him.  I hope he isn't stuck.  Five days is a long time to go without eating.


----------



## 007 (Nov 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> As of midday Hobbes will have set a new record.  Five days.
> 
> sigh...


Poor cat... it is my opinion that he should not be let outside, for his own good... that is if you care about him.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 4, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > As of midday Hobbes will have set a new record.  Five days.
> ...



He's far too high to reach this time (40-50 feet I estimate).  My basket contraption on a pole, even standing on a ladder leaning at a very uncertain angle enabled me to perch the basket up there about halfway with a dish of food in it.  I did that yesterday to encourage the idea that "there's food down below if I can just get to it", which would require him figuring a way to do the first 20 feet.

Left it up there all day but he didn't take the bait.  Something did -- the bowl was cleaned out.

Unfortunately I don't think this tree would support a human weight at that height even if somebody could climb that high -- it's too thin.  The guy would probably fall into the rocky creek bed below from fifty feet up.  Somebody suggested cutting the tree down, which would fall either into that rocky bed, into other trees, or across my driveway.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Nov 4, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> > It's Scorpion and Blacklist night with MIL. Can only post during commercials. BRB
> ...



Such a short season. We might have to check out the new one by the same guy, something with "state," with Alfre Woodard (I like her). 

Elementary is back, but they may have ruined it like Person of Interest.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 4, 2014)

This is drastic, Pogo, but do you have power spray of some sort.  Even if it is only a few drops that reach the critter, it should move him.  Put all sorts of food and water lures on the ground below for visual reinforcement.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 4, 2014)

On Mountainmen, there is a guy who chases off cougars.  He has dogs that tree the cat and then bangs on the trunk with a stick.  The cat can feel the vibration and gets out of the tree.  Maybe its whack-a-tree time?


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 4, 2014)

Tresha91203 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Tresha91203 said:
> ...


The season finale is just the Fall finale.  They will be back after the first of the year.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 4, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> On Mountainmen, there is a guy who chases off cougars.  He has dogs that tree the cat and then bangs on the trunk with a stick.  The cat can feel the vibration and gets out of the tree.  Maybe its whack-a-tree time?



Curiously, I tried that too, last week when he went up there.  Didn't work then but I have a baseball bat and have a pretty good swing.  Never hurts to take BP.  I'm on it.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 4, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> This is drastic, Pogo, but do you have power spray of some sort.  Even if it is only a few drops that reach the critter, it should move him.  Put all sorts of food and water lures on the ground below for visual reinforcement.



I tried that too last week.  My hose has a pretty powerful spurt but it won't reach anywhere near that high.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> As of midday Hobbes will have set a new record.  Five days.
> 
> sigh...


He's got to sink or swim this time, I'm afraid.  Hobbes, we hardly knew ya.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 4, 2014)

Hey could be worse, what if Hobbes got all the other cats in the neighborhood to climbs trees too?  You'd have a meowing forest!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 4, 2014)

Today is election day.  If you have not already voted, please go to the polls and vote for the candidate of your choice and vote for the issues that are important to you.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 4, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Today is election day.  If you have not already voted, please go to the polls and vote for the candidate of your choice and vote for the issues that are important to you.


Done and done..  I pray Democrats keep the senate.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 4, 2014)

Morning


----------



## R.D. (Nov 4, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Today is election day.  If you have not already voted, please go to the polls and vote for the candidate of your choice and vote for the issues that are important to you.
> ...


Ooooooooo,  you're so lucky the CS cop left last week....

I won't vote until later, I like the night life


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 4, 2014)

Going out to vote now.  Please let your voice be heard and cast your ballot.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 4, 2014)

CS cop?  I like to think of it more like Seal Team 6....

Vote!

Be prepared to be a gracious loser and/or generous winner.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 4, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Hey could be worse, what if Hobbes got all the other cats in the neighborhood to climbs trees too?  You'd have a meowing forest!



That would be cat-a-tonic.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 4, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Today is election day.  If you have not already voted, please go to the polls and vote for the candidate of your choice and vote for the issues that are important to you.
> ...





007 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Today is election day.  If you have not already voted, please go to the polls and vote for the candidate of your choice and vote for the issues that are important to you.
> ...



Foxfyre 

Hammer time.


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > This is drastic, Pogo, but do you have power spray of some sort.  Even if it is only a few drops that reach the critter, it should move him.  Put all sorts of food and water lures on the ground below for visual reinforcement.
> ...



Time for chain saw and removal of tree???      Thing is, he will do it again, though.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Maybe you could call animal rescue in your area.  Maybe they have some ideas that none of us know about?  It's worth a shot.  Hopefully he will just come down on his own when he gets hungry enough.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 4, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> On Mountainmen, there is a guy who chases off cougars.  He has dogs that tree the cat and then bangs on the trunk with a stick.  The cat can feel the vibration and gets out of the tree.  Maybe its whack-a-tree time?



I've seen that show before.  Those dogs are so smart.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


Tattletale.


----------



## R.D. (Nov 4, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Me thinks it should be an indoor cat only.   He can have a blast in a ficus


----------



## Pogo (Nov 4, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I was just scoping out the area -- the tree would either fall (a) into the creek bed which is rocky (and currently dry) and further down than the height of the tree (which means a fall of more like sixty feet), (b) at an angle into the branches of other trees, which could mean impalement, (c) across my driveway or possibly (d) across the road.

I done whacked the tree with a baseball bat until my hands ache from the return shock.  It's an aluminum bat (I know, that's not real baseball).  Hobbes' reaction was to settle in and decide it was time to lick his paws.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 4, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...





"Offsetting penalties, repeat second down".


----------



## R.D. (Nov 4, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> CS cop?  I like to think of it more like Seal Team 6....
> 
> Vote!
> 
> Be prepared to be a gracious loser and/or generous winner.


You win


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


I was J/K  I thought both comments were pretty benign.  Considering.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Just hope that he comes down when he's ready.  Maybe he got frightened up into the tree and is afraid to come down.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 4, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



I'm quite sure he's doing this on his own and hasn't been chased there.  It's always in the daylight when there's nothing around but birds and snakes and bunnies and he's not afeared of any of those.  He's just following his instinct to climb without planning ahead.  Apparently heights are the one thing he is afraid of, and nobody can relate to that feeling of sick-to-the-stomach trepidation upon looking down and considering descent than I can.  I can't blame him a bit for not wanting to take that step and deciding staying put is preferable.  I'd probably react the same way.


----------



## 007 (Nov 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


I didn't really consider simply commenting on who you'd like to win as "discussing politics," so I think if we leave it there we're OK.


----------



## 007 (Nov 4, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Me thinks it should be an indoor cat only.


Agree, 100%. I think it's pretty obvious by now that if he goes outside, he's going to wind up stuck up in a tree, again. Can't see why that would be so hard to figure out at this point.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 4, 2014)

Once they've been outdoors, it's hard to reverse their experience.  I tried to let our indoor cat out on the patio when it snowed once just to see how he would react.  He kept tapping his foot on the snow like it was so foreign.  He never did go out.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 4, 2014)

007 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Me thinks it should be an indoor cat only.
> ...



This is an old farmhouse in the woods.  He's already long since figured out ways to get out whether I open a door or not.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 4, 2014)

How do you find out who gave you a trophy?  I have a list but nobody's name is attached.


----------



## 007 (Nov 4, 2014)

My little cat, which ironically looks almost identical to Hobbes, was born outside, lived outside, then I let her in my shop, she was let outside to roam for the first couple years, but after I saw large hawks and owls, foxes, and heard coyotes right down here around houses, her going outside days were over. She's doesn't seem to even want to go outside now. I think she knows she's warm, fed and safe inside this house.


----------



## 007 (Nov 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...


You mean to tell me there's holes in that house big enough for an animal the size of a CAT to crawl in and out?

My God, brother... how the hell you keep it heated? How do you keep snakes and raccoons and squirrels and possums and everything else OUT?


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 4, 2014)

007 said:


> My little cat, which ironically looks almost identical to Hobbes, was born outside, lived outside, then I let her in my shop, she was let outside to roam for the first couple years, but after I saw large hawks and owls, foxes, and heard coyotes right down here around houses, her going outside days were over. She's doesn't seem to even want to go outside now. I think she knows she's warm, fed and safe inside this house.



I have a pet rabbit, so obviously he can't go outside, but I bought him a harness and a leash and I take him out in the yard with me sometimes.    I probably look really stupid with a bunny on a leash but I don't venture out too far.  I just felt bad that the poor thing was stuck inside all the time.  Obviously he wanted to go outside.  He's actually pretty good once I have the harness and leash on him.  It's getting it on him that is a big fight.  Lol.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 4, 2014)

Good morning all.  A beautiful Indian Summer day in New Mexico with highs in the 50's and low to mid 60's stretching out for some days ahead.  And it is election day and it is probably no secret who any of us are hoping to mostly win today on both sides of the aisle.  I for one will be happy for silly season to be finally ended and will look forward to the dust settling and life resuming hopefully in a less angry fashion at USMB.

I've been trying to decide if it is discussing politics to say who we want to win in the Coffee Shop.  I guess it probably isn't much different than saying who we want to win a football game, but trashing the other guy's team in a friendly way seems to be okay.  Not so much even friendly criticism or teasing re the other guys candidate or political party or ideology.  So just be really careful everybody and keep everything in the no harm no foul territory.  We all care about our country and the election in progress, but we also know how emotionally charged it all can be when it comes down to who is running and who wins and the margin for tolerance about any of that is razor thin.  Talking football is a lot safer to ensure we don't cross the line.


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...





007 said:


> My little cat, which ironically looks almost identical to Hobbes, was born outside, lived outside, then I let her in my shop, she was let outside to roam for the first couple years, but after I saw large hawks and owls, foxes, and heard coyotes right down here around houses, her going outside days were over. She's doesn't seem to even want to go outside now. I think she knows she's warm, fed and safe inside this house.



Good for her!  I have had many cats and have experienced males to be the hardest to keep as an indoor cat. There are exceptions of course. Males just have to be free. Just as some of us female cats.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 4, 2014)

007 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Whattaya think the cat's job is?

I should amend, the hole he crawls out, wherever it is, seems to be in the upper floor somewhere, which I close off during the winter to conserve heat.  That should keep him enclosed in the cold part of the year but once it warms up, he's got his route.  And I have to let him patrol upstairs.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 4, 2014)

And I so hurt for poor Hobbes in that tree and even moreso for Pogo because I know how that feels for him.  Have you tried your retrieval basket that worked before Pogo?  I know it won't reach as high as Hobbes is, but if he got in it before, maybe if you stuck it up there, he would descend that far?


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 4, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > My little cat, which ironically looks almost identical to Hobbes, was born outside, lived outside, then I let her in my shop, she was let outside to roam for the first couple years, but after I saw large hawks and owls, foxes, and heard coyotes right down here around houses, her going outside days were over. She's doesn't seem to even want to go outside now. I think she knows she's warm, fed and safe inside this house.
> ...



I had a pet guinea pig when I was a boy and I took him out to the park and he would chase after me if I walked away. He use to live inside my shirt and run around on the top of my trousers. One day I came home from school and he was not in his run. He had burrowed under it and run off. I never saw him again and I was terribly upset.
I had a pet lovebird who's picture is in my avatar, she is hanging on my glasses. She died five years ago and took my heart with her into her grave. I buried her in a cardboard Easter egg, and decided not to have another pet, as I don't need the heartache


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 4, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Sorry to hear that.   

This bunny actually kind of found me.  I had no plans of getting any pets either, but I went out one night and there he was, this tame floppy ear rabbit.  If I hadn't taken him, he would have been eaten by some critter, so now I have an unintentional pet.   

The avatar is really cute BTW.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 4, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> And I so hurt for poor Hobbes in that tree and even moreso for Pogo because I know how that feels for him.  Have you tried your retrieval basket that worked before Pogo?  I know it won't reach as high as Hobbes is, but if he got in it before, maybe if you stuck it up there, he would descend that far?



Yes, did that yesterday exactly as you describe.  Got it about halfway up but he didn't take the bait.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 4, 2014)

I got a new computer and found I could not transfer my email accounts to it, then my old computer mail account went down. So I opened a new email account on my new computer and I am gradually updating my email address in various forums. That is until I got to Twitter. They don't seem to have a way of changing your address


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 4, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> I got a new computer and found I could not transfer my email accounts to it, then my old computer mail account went down. So I opened a new email account on my new computer and I am gradually updating my email address in various forums. That is until I got to Twitter. They don't seem to have a way of changing your address


If your old computer email is MSN, I found a fix for it.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And I so hurt for poor Hobbes in that tree and even moreso for Pogo because I know how that feels for him.  Have you tried your retrieval basket that worked before Pogo?  I know it won't reach as high as Hobbes is, but if he got in it before, maybe if you stuck it up there, he would descend that far?
> ...



Maybe try another kind of food.  Don't give up.  He's got to come down soon!


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 4, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I got a new computer and found I could not transfer my email accounts to it, then my old computer mail account went down. So I opened a new email account on my new computer and I am gradually updating my email address in various forums. That is until I got to Twitter. They don't seem to have a way of changing your address
> ...



Thanks but my old account was with a British company called uku.co.uk and I think they have gone bust.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And I so hurt for poor Hobbes in that tree and even moreso for Pogo because I know how that feels for him.  Have you tried your retrieval basket that worked before Pogo?  I know it won't reach as high as Hobbes is, but if he got in it before, maybe if you stuck it up there, he would descend that far?
> ...



Well darn.  I don't know anything else to try but in all our years of raising cats, many of them tree climbers, I have never experienced what you have experienced with Hobbes.  On the e-How site, they said the longest known record for a cat-in-the-tree scenario was 21 days?????  But I guess for some cats, several days is not uncommon.  We'll keep sending some sort of vibes for a happy solution.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 4, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Oh okay.  It's painful switching email accounts.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 4, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I have had the same e-mail account with AOL since I think 1985?  I just have never had a reason to want to change.  I also have accounts with a couple of other services I have used for specialized things, but rarely ever even look at them much less use them.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 4, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


My sis still has AOL from way back.  I've been with MSN for a long time too.  I also setup gmail just in case I ever had problems with the other one.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 4, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I started out with AOL a long time ago, as far as I remember I was paying a subscription for a dial up service.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 4, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Yes back then it was all dial up and you got I think three hours a day free with your hefty paid subscription and after that it was a whopping $3/hour to use.  It has been all free for unlimited 24/7 usage for many years now though, and I can have up to five separate e-mail accounts with it, each with unlimited mail storage, a great address book concept,  and all manner of features to jazz up the e-mails you send.  And it is the most reliable service of any I have used.  I think the e-mail service was down for a very short time maybe twice in the last five years?   The only downside is that some e-mail services don't play all that well with AOL and I have to maneuver around that from time to time, but that is becoming more and more rare.


----------



## Darkwind (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## peach174 (Nov 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And I so hurt for poor Hobbes in that tree and even moreso for Pogo because I know how that feels for him.  Have you tried your retrieval basket that worked before Pogo?  I know it won't reach as high as Hobbes is, but if he got in it before, maybe if you stuck it up there, he would descend that far?
> ...



Pogo
Hobbes is trying to tell you that he is not happy with something in the House.
My bet would be that he needs a place or two where he can get up near the ceiling no matter how low it is. He needs a place to feel higher and safe. It does not matter that he is safe - it is just a cat thing that they all need. Every Cat needs a scratching post and some place up high in any house.
Do maybe two places with some shelves or anything else you can think of to build, where he can get up near the top of the ceiling.
Especially since you can't fit a cat tree.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 4, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I know about cats and high places Peach, but your theory really doesn't fit a patten.  He doesn't seek out or perch on places in the house he _could _sit (on the piano, refrigerator, bookshelf). Once or twice but it's very rare.  I believe he's just following a primal instinct to climb and that's it -- isn't thinking about causes or consequences.  If he were he wouldn't be climbing.  I think he just doesn't put two and two together.


----------



## 007 (Nov 4, 2014)

If there's a way to get a 4x4 pickup or a tractor or a 4 wheel drive 4 wheeler down there by that tree, hook a chain around the tree and give it a few good jerks. I guarantee with any of my 4x4 trucks I could darn near pull that tree over, but it would send a wave up through it that would either knock him out of the tree or convince him that coming down on his own is better.

If you don't do something soon, he'll come down alright. He'll die up there and just fall out... maybe... or maybe he'll die up there and just slump across the limb he's on, get stiff and then be a reminder to you that you should have done everything in your power to keep him inside the house so that wouldn't have happened.

Sorry if I'm sounding like the harsh one here, but this is a pattern, and in my opinion steps should have been taken after the last time this happened to ensure it didn't happen again, because sooner or later, if not this time, one of these episodes is going to end up in a disaster.

Mark my words.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Those things like the piano, refrigerator and bookshelf are yours not his.
He needs a place or two up high that is his. It would not hurt to try.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 4, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I thought the whole house was his.  But OK I will.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


My daughter just got their cat a climbing thing that goes up to the ceiling but the cat just goes far enough to see out the window and just sits there.  Put the thing by a window.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Of course the whole house is his 
He still needs things that are his alone and that he knows it's only his things.
Maybe that isn't it but it is worth a try.
I'm just saying that he is unhappy about something there in the house.
If it isn't that, it is something else,.
Observe his behavior and what he does. That will give some clues.


----------



## R.D. (Nov 4, 2014)

I got curious and did some reading.  Cats have to climb down backwards, so they can't see where they're going (unlike squirrels) so the fear is real when they go too high, but they need to climb.

Crazy little fellas


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 4, 2014)

Do you have or could you get a bb gun?  Something with those rubber bb's that can maybe hit the branches near him?  It might startle Hobbes too much, but maybe he'd actually start climbing down, too.

I agree that if he's going to consistently get stuck in trees, you need to do something new.  Whether that's finding a way to close off his exits and making him an indoor cat, getting him declawed in hopes it prevents him from being able to get up the tree, taking that tree down entirely, or finding him a new home, I couldn't say.  But clearly he either wants to be stuck up there or, as you said, just doesn't think about it on the way up.  In either case it doesn't seem worth it for either of you to keep going the way you are.

I hope you can come up with a solution.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 4, 2014)

Oh, I hope you're able to rescue the kitty.    I feel so sorry for him.  Pogo You should call animal rescue.  Maybe they can help you out somehow.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 4, 2014)

Maybe Hobbes is in a contest for a new car?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 4, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


I use Gmail, Yahoo and AOL, all online, no emails stored on my computer, all free email services.  Did that years ago when I switched from Comcast to Verizon Fios and lost most of my email because I forgot to back them up, now i don't have to worry about it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 4, 2014)

The wife and I will be heading down to Albuquerque tomorrow for a couple of days to look around.  There are some homes we want to look at and check out the neighborhoods.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 4, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Do you have or could you get a bb gun?  Something with those rubber bb's that can maybe hit the branches near him?  It might startle Hobbes too much, but maybe he'd actually start climbing down, too.
> 
> I agree that if he's going to consistently get stuck in trees, you need to do something new.  Whether that's finding a way to close off his exits and making him an indoor cat, getting him declawed in hopes it prevents him from being able to get up the tree, taking that tree down entirely, or finding him a new home, I couldn't say.  But clearly he either wants to be stuck up there or, as you said, just doesn't think about it on the way up.  In either case it doesn't seem worth it for either of you to keep going the way you are.
> 
> I hope you can come up with a solution.



Actually I did something like that.  Other than throwing golf balls (and my aim is very good) I started pulling on a branch of the tree next to the one he's in.  It's smaller and I can get it to sway back and forth and crash lightly into the one where he is, the idea being to upset his complacency and convey the idea that where he is isn't safe and he'd better move.  Eventually he got used to it though.

I _almost _cajoled him to start down.  He actually got into a climbing position where he could come down backwards, but then he slipped, caught himself and pulled back up.  He wants to come down.  So I just came in just now as it's getting too dark.

I feel lucky about tomorrow.  Will keep trying to find some help.  Meanwhile I haven't been able to get out and vote so I have to do that now.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 4, 2014)

He may be too weak to climb down now.  If it hasbeen five days, I am sure that is the case.

Knock him out of that tree.  Put mattresses around it you wish, blankets, whatever, loop a chain or a heavy rope as high as you can get it, then hook to your vehicle and shake that sucker.

Have lightly warm canned milk and water and meat-flavored baby food, warmed, for when he comes down.  He will be in shock.

It's getting dark.  Spread whatever covering you can around the tree.

And put the water, milk, and watered moist cat food where can see it.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## saveliberty (Nov 4, 2014)

Well it is pretty obvious most of you only voted once...

novices....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 4, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Well it is pretty obvious most of you only voted once...
> 
> novices....


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 4, 2014)

Well finally, somebody put it all into perspective to me.  I have always wondered why my age group is so often a bit.....shall we say different?  Well here's why:


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 4, 2014)

Locally the election is very interesting.  My boss should win a state representative seat and a lawyer friend is in a tight battle for district judge.

Last night we were able to get a contract delayed, which should help with better fuel pricing at our airport.


----------



## Noomi (Nov 4, 2014)

Went and obtained my RSA (Responsible Service of Alcohol) this morning. Should go nicely with my RSG (Responsible Service of Gaming) certificate.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 4, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Went and obtained my RSA (Responsible Service of Alcohol) this morning. Should go nicely with my RSG (Responsible Service of Gaming) certificate.



Suitable for framing I presume?


----------



## 007 (Nov 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Relax... I'm not discussing ideologies or agendas, I merely stated I was happy.

Worry about your cat... is he dead yet?


----------



## Pogo (Nov 4, 2014)

007 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Oh thanks Double 0, I needed a reminder.  I forgot all about that.  Slipped my mind.  Forgot I even had a cat.  What would I do without your help.  I'll put that on my to-do list right away, yessiree Bob.


----------



## 007 (Nov 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


... and you didn't need to freak out because I said I was happy either.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 4, 2014)

Update:  My boss looks to win at 70% of the vote.  Also my slightly Democrat lawyer friend is now a judge, barring some weird last minute voting funny business.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 4, 2014)

I hadn't considered Hobbes might be a Republican.  See if election results bring him down Pogo.  Might at least bore him enough to relax and come down.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 4, 2014)

007?  Can we practice a little compassion in the Coffee Shop?  Thanks bud.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 4, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> I hadn't considered Hobbes might be a Republican.  See if election results bring him down Pogo.  Might at least bore him enough to relax and come down.



I think most cats would tend to be libertarians, perhaps even anarchists!


----------



## 007 (Nov 4, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> 007?  Can we practice a little compassion in the Coffee Shop?  Thanks bud.


I give what I get, SL. I got jumped on for saying I was happy, and now you're jumping on me again for giving what I get.

See why people disappear from here and don't come back?


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 5, 2014)

007 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > 007?  Can we practice a little compassion in the Coffee Shop?  Thanks bud.
> ...



That's 'jumping on you'?

I think there's a difference between someone being a bit anal about politics in the Coffee Shop and someone making light of the possibility a CS member could lose a pet.  And all save did was ask for some compassion.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 5, 2014)

007 was pretty mild in his happiness.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 5, 2014)

Okay, okay, the election and silly season is blessedly over.  Some of us are happy about how things turned out; some of us are disappointed.  But at least there will be no political calls tomorrow.  The yard signs will disappear from yards.  The plethora of ads will be gone from television.  And things hopefully will return to normal.  My heart is wrapped around Pogo and Hobbes tonight.  I imagine it is a toss up which of you is feeling the worse about that situation.

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine,
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Pogo's aunt,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
GW's student/friend Sean, his injured brother, and their family,
Tresha and hubby,
Pogo and Hobbes,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 5, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Went and obtained my RSA (Responsible Service of Alcohol) this morning. Should go nicely with my RSG (Responsible Service of Gaming) certificate.




You sound very responsible Noomi.


----------



## Noomi (Nov 5, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Went and obtained my RSA (Responsible Service of Alcohol) this morning. Should go nicely with my RSG (Responsible Service of Gaming) certificate.
> ...



Of course.


----------



## Noomi (Nov 5, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Went and obtained my RSA (Responsible Service of Alcohol) this morning. Should go nicely with my RSG (Responsible Service of Gaming) certificate.
> ...



LOL. I can be when I want to be.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 5, 2014)

> And things hopefully will return to normal



For some of us, it will...



> My heart is wrapped around Pogo and Hobbes tonight. I imagine it is a toss up which of you is feeling the worse about that situation.



Poor Hobbes.  I think he's Gone Cat...


----------



## R.D. (Nov 5, 2014)

Good morning all!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 5, 2014)

I already drank out of it.

Good morning.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 5, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Went and obtained my RSA (Responsible Service of Alcohol) this morning. Should go nicely with my RSG (Responsible Service of Gaming) certificate.



Congrats!  Do you work in a casino?


----------



## mdk (Nov 5, 2014)

Good morning everyone. I hope ya'll are having a great morning. This silly daylight savings time has thrown off my rhythm, it usually takes several days for me to feel like a person again. lol


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 5, 2014)

Great day for America yesterday.  I will be doing my "Happy Dance" all day long today!


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 5, 2014)

ChrisL said:


>


 
My Katie died in a dryer.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 5, 2014)

Good Morning !


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 5, 2014)

007 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Great day for America yesterday.  I will be doing my "Happy Dance" all day long today!
> ...


I think Foxy needs to admonish both of you.  She posted yesterday about you and me and again last night before she left for the night.  We have a whole forum full of threads out there for you guys to gloat.


----------



## 007 (Nov 5, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


Well, Sar... the way I see it, all either of us said was we were happy. We did NOT, *DISCUSS*, politics, agendas, ideologies, or anything of the sort. But I know why you all on the left are getting your feathers ruffled. Thing is, there was a time when none of you people would step foot in here, and I guarantee you, back then had I or anyone else commented that we were happy today, there wouldn't have been peep said about it. So other people with their comments about how the CS is changing is right here on display, and why other old timers that were here from the start are no longer here.

Chew on that.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 5, 2014)

007 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


I think a lot of them left because the site changes suck, not because there are Libs here.  You're kind of hurting my feelings saying that.  I really like a lot of you here and Foxy was inviting me here long before I decided to stop by.  

I just see the gloating escalating and I don't want to get anymore pissed than I already am.  At Democrats!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 5, 2014)

Good day for the Pubs.  Let it go at that.  Or let Foxfyre take several names to the mods.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 5, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Geez, sorry.  The meme was supposed to be funny and uplifting.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 5, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


 
I know, no way you could know.  I was going over to what use to be my house to help get the kids ready for school and the soon to be ex had me bury the poor cat.  In a couple more weeks I would have had my house and both cats living there happily.  A bad thing in the middle of a bad thing.

Guys, I don't know what to say, I thought we had a beacon of civility for the rest of the board to envy and a safe haven for all who entered.  It is a sad day.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 5, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



No "gloating" here, Sarah G.  Just happy that the political process in America works as well as it does.  Take a deep breath and  loosen up a little.  It's all going to be ok.  Now, back to my happy dance.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 5, 2014)

M'kay, I'll just take a little break from the CS then.  Have a nice week and see you all next.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 5, 2014)

I can appreciate how those who liked the way the election turned out feel this morning, and as much as I love ya'll, this is not the place to celebrate and/or gloat.   I do understand how those on the other side are feeling too, and those who are happy this morning have been there too--and our happy friends then really didn't gloat or try to make the rest of us feel worse then.  And I appreciated that.

So please everybody take a deep breath, and let's get back to what the Coffee Shop is supposed to be.  THAT will bring people back and/or retain our new friends who check in here. 

I really do love you guys.  And sometimes it really is necessary to just overlook some things and just shrug it off and move on.  Every one of us, if we are here for some time, is going to say something or post something that irritates or rubs somebody else wrong or they are going to take other than we intended.  It's a fact of life.  Counting to ten helps. . . . and blessed are those who can shrug it off and just move on.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 5, 2014)

007 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



If you don't give a damn what I think, why bother replying?

One can tell the truth and remain polite.  It's not the truth or falsity of anything you're saying that's at issue, it's the callousness of it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 5, 2014)

Come on guys, this is the place for friendship etc.

Going to lunch with son down at City Creek.


----------



## R.D. (Nov 5, 2014)

Fact is we all really just want everyone to be happy.  Just take different paths to get there.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 5, 2014)

You know, I would like to think I'm wiser, more practical and sensible, more able to manage things, including my own feelings, fears, and emotions, and more capable than a lot of other people.  But the fact is, I'm not.  I am somebody who is trying to get along as best as she can and who has feet of clay like everybody else.

And right now I feel the need to vent.  And I've decided I'm going to do that.  And I beg everybody's forgiveness in advance and hope this will be understood as I intend it.

The Coffee Shop has survived many family fights, the socially awkward, those who couldn't grasp the concept of the Coffee Shop, those who took awhile to get the hang of it and ultimately became some of our favorite people.

We've survived the envious, the vindictive, the intentional disruptions, malicious trolls, childish fair weather friend types, and intentional efforts to discredit and hurt the Coffee Shop, and by association, me. We survived those horrendous hateful tags somebody was intentionally putting on the Coffee Shop. We survived multiple competing threads and multiple forced closings and reopenings.

And we have been holding our own against the resentment of what was sometimes perceived as uneven moderation and we have been hurt but are surviving the worst thing that has happened to us which was the new software.

I am not ready to give up on the Coffee Shop yet, but I really need some adults in the room to be above the fray.   I am stubborn enough to not want the childish, the petty, the petulant, the ugly and contentious to win--but I admit that it is sometimes impossible to not be discouraged.  And today I am.  And I'm resisting the urge to just ask that the Coffee Shop be closed and move on.

And then I realize how much I would miss the really special and remarkable people who have hung in here with us through it all, even those who however rarely have sometimes said things others resented.  I would miss them as much as those who didn't love us enough to stay.  And I realize how much I am enjoying getting to know new friends who only recently found us.

So I pray that this too shall pass.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 5, 2014)

Foxy, turnover is the nature of the beast here.  We've all made friends but at some point, they leave.  You're great, just keep posting as you always have.  Some will stay and some will go but you just can't let them make you feel so bad...  If I did anything to make you feel bad, I am truly sorry.

You hear me?!!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 5, 2014)

It will pass.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 5, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Foxy, turnover is the nature of the beast here.  We've all made friends but at some point, they leave.  You're great, just keep posting as you always have.  Some will stay and some will go but you just can't let them make you feel so bad...  If I did anything to make you feel bad, I am truly sorry.
> 
> You hear me?!!



No, it is not you at all Sarah--you have certainly grasped the concept of what we have tried to be here.  ((hugs))  And thanks for the kind words.

It isn't just the minor flap we've had here the last couple of days--that happens and its usually no big deal.  And it isn't just the disappointment with some people who for whatever reason chose to diss us or leave us because of whatever reason, especially those who have received support, encouragement, and understanding from friends here over the months and years.  It isn't just the tension of having to walk on eggs to avoid setting off those who react to everything, and it isn't just the fear of losing people who have become very special and important to me here.

I am just frustrated and heartsick today I think that there sometimes seems to be no constructive way to deal with it all, and I don't have the strength just yet to muster a personal attitude adjustment.  In the grand scheme of things, and considering the very real and important problems so many of us are facing, I feel ashamed that I feel this way over a message board thread.  We've had four and a half years of a remarkable run and I guess I just don't want to believe it has run its course.

In fact I will choose to believe that it has not.  At least not yet.

I'm okay everybody.  Like I say, I just needed to vent. A ham sandwich, a favorite song on the Bose, and focus on something else and it will all be okay.

I really do love you guys.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 5, 2014)

Love you, Foxy.  Love the CS too!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 5, 2014)

It was a beautiful day here today.  A bit overcast but quite warm for November in the mid 60s.    Love it!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 5, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> M'kay, I'll just take a little break from the CS then.  Have a nice week and see you all next.



Why?


----------



## Sherry (Nov 5, 2014)

Foxy, we all appreciate that you started this oasis for all of us to enjoy, and you've made it pretty clear that it's "our" place and you don't want to claim ownership. I think it's one of the reasons that it's done so well. Over the years, for the most part, we've done a good job of self-governing. Sometimes one of us will pipe up with a gentle reminder, and other times it's just easier to overlook a comment and move on. You have occasionally played the role of mother hen, but you should never be made to feel like you are obligated to keep us in line, and none of us should be placing that burden on you. Let the squabbles work themselves out on their own, and the CS will continue to thrive.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 5, 2014)

Okay, back in the hotel after running all over parts of Albuquerque today,  The one house I thought might be a good deal....... well, not really.  It's in pretty bad shape and the neighbourhood looked a little, how shall I put it, not quite reputable........  Looked at some others in Rio Ranch which kinda reminds me of Northern Virginia without all the trees.  Stopped by Old town for a short visit and will probably go back tomorrow and maybe take a drive around NW Albuquerque.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Nov 5, 2014)

Came home from work to this today






Husband's new rescue.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 5, 2014)

Nice weather again!


----------



## mdk (Nov 5, 2014)

What a wonderful day this has been. I ran a great deal, raked all the leaves, and made a marvelous pot of chicken noodle soup to welcome the brisk weather. Woot!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 5, 2014)

Tresha91203 said:


> Came home from work to this today
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh Tresha, I am sooooo jealous.  I want a kitty so bad, but I want my daughter to come visit much more so and somewhere along the way she developed a severe allergy to cats.  She never was allergic when she was still living at home and we were raising Siamese, but she can't tolerate them now.  


Ringel05 said:


> Okay, back in the hotel after running all over parts of Albuquerque today,  The one house I thought might be a good deal....... well, not really.  It's in pretty bad shape and the neighbourhood looked a little, how shall I put it, not quite reputable........  Looked at some others in Rio Ranch which kinda reminds me of Northern Virginia without all the trees.  Stopped by Old town for a short visit and will probably go back tomorrow and maybe take a drive around NW Albuquerque.



Some really nice areas in Taylor Ranch and Paradise Hills (NW Albuquerque).


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 5, 2014)

mdk said:


> What a wonderful day this has been. I ran a great deal, raked all the leaves, and made a marvelous pot of chicken noodle soup to welcome the brisk weather. Woot!



I think we might have some leaves that blew in from neighbor's trees.  We no longer have a tree that sheds leaves ourselves.

Tonight we had Asian orange chicken tempura, broccoli, and spiced pineapple on rice.  And it was good.  But chicken soup sounds really really good too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 5, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Nice weather again!



Here too.  But temps have really dropped this week compared to last week.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 5, 2014)

And it's time to go watch Survivor and Hell's Kitchen and Junior Master Chef from last night.

If you guys enjoy watching any kind of cooking competitions, Junior Master Chef is a hoot.  And it is amazing what these kids, age 9 to 12, can do.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Nov 5, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> > Came home from work to this today
> ...



Siamese are less likely to cause allergy issues. There is a long haired "siamese" that is actually hypoallergenic.  Maybe it was the breed? You might check into it. Well, have daughter check into it. If daughter can tolerate it, would be a great xmas gift!


----------



## mdk (Nov 5, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > What a wonderful day this has been. I ran a great deal, raked all the leaves, and made a marvelous pot of chicken noodle soup to welcome the brisk weather. Woot!
> ...



I love orange chicken! 

It's my Grandpa's soup recipe. Very simple but very flavorful and comforting. I also made some homemade bread using the sourdough I keep in rotation. 

Raking is such a drag for me. I try to make it a game to make the time pass but it is still tedious. lol.  I have only two very small trees on my property but I am surrounded by terribly old but lovely oak and maple trees. The wind brings all leaves into my yard. I live in the city and seven bags of leaves is a bit much for my postage stamp of a plot.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 5, 2014)

Tresha91203 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Tresha91203 said:
> ...



Not sure.  Our last Siamese passed when we were living for a summer in West Virginia and we have had only dogs since then.  All I know is daughter reports becoming really ill whenever she is exposed to cats for any length of time.  So I am reluctant to take any kind of risk.  She has been living/working in or near DC and just this past month moved back to California.  We get to see her so rarely as she lives so far away, we sure don't want to make her sick when she comes.


----------



## Noomi (Nov 5, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Foxy, we all appreciate that you started this oasis for all of us to enjoy, and you've made it pretty clear that it's "our" place and you don't want to claim ownership. I think it's one of the reasons that it's done so well. Over the years, for the most part, we've done a good job of self-governing. Sometimes one of us will pipe up with a gentle reminder, and other times it's just easier to overlook a comment and move on. You have occasionally played the role of mother hen, but you should never be made to feel like you are obligated to keep us in line, and none of us should be placing that burden on you. Let the squabbles work themselves out on their own, and the CS will continue to thrive.



Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Noomi (Nov 5, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Went and obtained my RSA (Responsible Service of Alcohol) this morning. Should go nicely with my RSG (Responsible Service of Gaming) certificate.
> ...



Nope, nor in a bar. It will just mean that I can obtain work in a bar if I wanted. In order to work in a casino, I also need a gaming license, which I can get online.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 5, 2014)

Tresha91203 said:


> Came home from work to this today
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Precious!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 5, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > What a wonderful day this has been. I ran a great deal, raked all the leaves, and made a marvelous pot of chicken noodle soup to welcome the brisk weather. Woot!
> ...



I had General Tso's chicken for the first time a week or so ago, and I loved it!  It was one of the most delicious chicken meals I've ever had!


----------



## R.D. (Nov 5, 2014)

What did Noomi say when she walked into a bar?
*Ouch*


----------



## Noomi (Nov 5, 2014)

R.D. said:


> What did Noomi say when she walked into a bar?
> *Ouch*



You will have to tell me, I was too drunk to remember!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 5, 2014)

Noomi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Does this mean you plan to work in a bar or casino, or are you just opening up more avenues for employment opportunities for yourself?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 5, 2014)

Tresha91203 said:


> Came home from work to this today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Like Jasper, our oldest did when he was a kitten only Jasper had more "blue".  Thought he was a Russian Blue at first.


----------



## Noomi (Nov 5, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Opening up more avenues for employment, mainly. The more qualifications I have, the better my chances. I hope. My RSA is good, but its not good in the sense that no employer hires someone without experience. But hopefully someone might give me a chance.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 5, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


General Tso's is my favorite but it has to be prepared properly, not too sweet and very much extra spicy.  Some places make it way too sweet with very little spice to it, haven't had a good General Tso's since coming out west.


----------



## mdk (Nov 5, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Wow, you're life has forever been changed. lol. I've pigged out on that dish more times then I care to admit. There is super cute mom and pop type place near my house and I order from them often. I am wild about overly spicy food and she does not disappoint. Every Christmas she gives me a case of Korean Pears because I shovels the snow off their walks.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 5, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Well, I just bought a seasoning packet in the store and made it at home.  I'm sure you could make it yourself if you wanted to, and then you can adjust the recipe to suit your own tastes.    I plan on making it myself next time I have it.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 5, 2014)

mdk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



OMG!  It was so good!


----------



## mdk (Nov 5, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Agreed. There is a fine line and some places make it far too sweet. I prefer the sweat across my brow spicy. The hotter the better for me.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 5, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Probably could but too lazy........  Besides I was spoiled after eating in China Town, (down town DC) and a few 5 star Chinese restaurants in Northern Virginia.
Not to mention my senior year of HS in Taiwan.........  Yeah, I'm spoiled.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 5, 2014)

mdk said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I would always tell the waiter/waitress; as hot as the cook likes it, yeah it would be spicy.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 5, 2014)

mdk said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I like sweet with a little spicy.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 5, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I really love to cook and to experiment with making new things, so it's no chore for me!    It's fun!


----------



## mdk (Nov 5, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I think you may have just described my personality.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 5, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Me too but proper GT's needs to be breaded in tempura batter, fried then have the sauce and broccoli added.  The best way I ever had it was cooked in sesame oil, the second best was a little hole in the wall Chinese restaurant in Reston Virginia.  With very few exceptions l aways found the best ethnic food at little mom and pop places.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 5, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Well, that's pretty much what I did when I made it last time.  I used cornstarch and flour mixture to coat the chicken which makes it nice and crispy when fried (cornstarch seems to work well for crispy chicken).  Then I added the seasonings.  It came out great!    I had snap peas and carrots with mine, but broccoli sounds like it would be delicious too; the florets, no stems.  Lol.  I hate the stems of the broccoli.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Nov 5, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> > Came home from work to this today
> ...



He's adorable. He only looks blue when he's curled up. He's got a lot of cream color on his underside, and cream highlights around his facial features. 

He purrs a lot, is curious and loves to be loved. It is hard to resist him, but I want to be sure he bonds with hubby. Hubby has been feeling pretty low so the last thing I want is for his new pet to bond to me instead of him.

On another positive note, he's back on the wagon a few days, and I see a new chip on his desk. I'm still ... not ready to be hopeful but not being a hostile nagging b*.


----------



## mdk (Nov 5, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Same here. I loving playing with recipes, old and new. Give me some 80's music, a bottle wine, and my poppet in the kitchen cooking up comfort food. If heaven exists I hope it is that. lol


----------



## Tresha91203 (Nov 5, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Yeah ... I mix it with the honey sesame chicken. Wrong, I know, but I like the sweet with the kick.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 5, 2014)

mdk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Sounds wonderful . . . except for maybe the 80s music.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 5, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



You know what else works good for nice crispy chicken is corn flakes, boxed mashed potatoes, and also the Panko bread crumbs work great.  I really like corn flakes because they seem to have a really nice flavor.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 5, 2014)

mdk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



  You must be yummy!


----------



## mdk (Nov 5, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I am sucker for the 80's. I can't help it, I blame my mom.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 5, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Cut chicken breast into "fingers", coat in mayo/parmesan mix, roll in ground rolled oats with Italian seasoning and bake for 20 minutes at 350 degrees.  
My wife is allergic to wheat, makes her itch like crazy (and results in eczema) if she gets too much, so we look for alternatives to flour (and corn).


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 5, 2014)

mdk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



What kind of 80s music would be the question!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 5, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



That sounds interesting.  I'll have to try it!


----------



## Tresha91203 (Nov 5, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Glam rock, of course! And the Bangles.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 5, 2014)

Tresha91203 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Lol!


----------



## mdk (Nov 5, 2014)

In Your Room!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 5, 2014)

mdk said:


> In Your Room!



Lol!  What's that?  A song?


----------



## mdk (Nov 5, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > In Your Room!
> ...


One of my favorites.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 5, 2014)

mdk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



I like this song from the 80s.  I think it might be a one-hit wonder.    God, how embarrassing to admit.  It's SO 80s, but I can't help it.  I like dance music sometimes.  Lol.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 5, 2014)

The 80s....the beginning of death metal!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 5, 2014)

I also like Chaka Khan.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 5, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> The 80s....the beginning of death metal!



  I don't like death metal.  This is MUCH better 80s music!


----------



## mdk (Nov 5, 2014)

I am riding the 80's wave!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 5, 2014)

mdk said:


> I am riding the 80's wave!



Me too!  I hope we don't get in trouble for posting music here.    Whitney was so cute before she got tangled up with Bobby Brown.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 5, 2014)

The only Cyndi Lauper song I enjoy is Time After Time.

But how about this?  From one of the two first albums I ever owned :

The other album was Prince's Purple Rain.  Unfortunately, it appears a lot of 80s music I listened to is unavailable on Youtube.


----------



## mdk (Nov 5, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > I am riding the 80's wave!
> ...



I was literally just singing this song. For real!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 5, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> The only Cyndi Lauper song I enjoy is Time After Time.
> 
> But how about this?  From one of the two first albums I ever owned :
> 
> The other album was Prince's Purple Rain.  Unfortunately, it appears a lot of 80s music I listened to is unavailable on Youtube.



I like Prince's Purple Rain.  There are a lot of good songs on that album.  I've heard that he has all of his videos on YouTube deleted, but you can see Purple Rain video here.    Great song!  

Prince - Purple Rain 1984 complete video


----------



## mdk (Nov 5, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> The only Cyndi Lauper song I enjoy is Time After Time.
> 
> But how about this?  From one of the two first albums I ever owned :
> 
> The other album was Prince's Purple Rain.  Unfortunately, it appears a lot of 80s music I listened to is unavailable on Youtube.



Love it! They came here ages ago when I was a poppet and they signed my Pittsburgh Zoo hat. I still have it. lol.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Nov 5, 2014)

The first vinyl I ever owned was "Fly Like an Eagle" on a 45 that my brother and I combined our allowance to buy.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 5, 2014)

When I was VERY small, I really liked When Doves Cry by Prince.


----------



## 007 (Nov 5, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> If you don't give a damn what I think, why bother replying?


Because it's obvious you wouldn't know I didn't give a damn unless I told you.



Montrovant said:


> One can tell the truth and remain polite.  It's not the truth or falsity of anything you're saying that's at issue, it's the callousness of it.


Well isn't that interesting... because I think if someone knows they're putting the life of a pet in danger when they let it outside because it has a known propensity for stranding itself high up in tress for days is callousness too.

Sometimes the truth kinda just walks up to you and smacks you in the face... it just happens, because there's no other way some will admit it. You then either deal with it, or pretend you can't see it.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 5, 2014)

I think this one is from the 80s too.  I saw the movie; I'm just not sure when it was made.  Lol.  Anyway, I really like this song, and it's by Patrick Swayze!  I was surprised to learn he sang this song.  Anyway, I think it's very beautiful.  I love dancing, and I loved the movie Dirty Dancing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 6, 2014)

I think I have all the dialogue and music in "Dirty Dancing" memorized.  One of the all time really iconic movies.  And I love the music from the 50's, 60's, 70's, and the ballads from the 80's, but that was the era that heavy metal became popular and I just never could warm up to it.

This is the kind of music that moves me, inspires me, and leaves me wanting more:   (Be sure to click on the duet of "The Rose" with Naomi Judd and Bette Midler.  Goose bump awesome time.)


Good night darlinks.  I love you guys
.
And we're still keeping vigil for

Pogo and Hobbes,
Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine,
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
GW's student/friend Sean, his injured brother, and their family,
Tresha and hubby,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.





P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 6, 2014)

Good Morning!  Boy some of you were up all night dirty dancing and playing loud music...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 6, 2014)

Good morning, everyone.  Dark, dark.  Chilly then in the sixties again.  Strange fall continues.


----------



## R.D. (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 6, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  It's Thursday and the sun is shining.   And yeah, Sarah, it was sort of a walk down memory lane last night music wise.  Sometimes music really is a balm for the soul.  I have been pleased that some melody is slowly and gradually working its way back into modern day music--for so long a time there was no melody, no style, no emotion, just tuneless noise to a beat.  Even country music was corrupted.  I refused to listen to it or buy it.  But maybe the worm is turning.  We can hope.


----------



## R.D. (Nov 6, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  It's Thursday and the sun is shining.   And yeah, Sarah, it was sort of a walk down memory lane last night music wise.  Sometimes music really is a balm for the soul.  I have been pleased that some melody is slowly and gradually working its way back into modern day music--for so long a time there was no melody, no style, no emotion, just tuneless noise to a beat.  Even country music was corrupted.  I refused to listen to it or buy it.  But maybe the worm is turning.  We can hope.


You should try Spotify.   There are both free version and various pay versions.   You can choose from a gazillion songs and create your own listening streams Music for everyone - Spotify

I got it for my husband three years ago and it's his favorite gift I ever gave him.  I only pay $5 a month for no commercials.   For $10  than one person can listen at the same time.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 6, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  It's Thursday and the sun is shining.   And yeah, Sarah, it was sort of a walk down memory lane last night music wise.  Sometimes music really is a balm for the soul.  I have been pleased that some melody is slowly and gradually working its way back into modern day music--for so long a time there was no melody, no style, no emotion, just tuneless noise to a beat.  Even country music was corrupted.  I refused to listen to it or buy it.  But maybe the worm is turning.  We can hope.
> ...



I have a couple of on line sites I can access that pretty much gives me any kind of music I want to listen to for free.  AOL radio is great--all the great artists pretty much for all time is there and you can turn on music from just about any era and enjoy an endless stream.  I was unfamiliar with Spotify though and will check it out.


----------



## mdk (Nov 6, 2014)

Nobody puts baby in the corner!


Sarah G said:


> Good Morning!  Boy some of you were up all night dirty dancing and playing loud music...



Nobody puts Baby in the corner. lol

I'll admit, I got a little tipsy last night and jammed out to some 80's tunes.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 6, 2014)

mdk said:


> Nobody puts baby in the corner!
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> ...



Hey, some of us don't even need substances to make us get a little tipsy and jam out to 80s tunes!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 6, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> I think I have all the dialogue and music in "Dirty Dancing" memorized.  One of the all time really iconic movies.  And I love the music from the 50's, 60's, 70's, and the ballads from the 80's, but that was the era that heavy metal became popular and I just never could warm up to it.
> 
> This is the kind of music that moves me, inspires me, and leaves me wanting more:   (Be sure to click on the duet of "The Rose" with Naomi Judd and Bette Midler.  Goose bump awesome time.)
> 
> ...



Another great song from Dirty Dancing, Hungry Eyes.  I love that one too!!


----------



## R.D. (Nov 6, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Another great song from Dirty Dancing, Hungry Eyes.  I love that one too!!



I never saw it, but still hated it.  Footloose, too.

Hard to explain why, but they just creeped me out.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 6, 2014)

R.D. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Another great song from Dirty Dancing, Hungry Eyes.  I love that one too!!
> ...



I don't remember if I've ever seen Footloose, but I loved Dirty Dancing.  I also liked Flashdance.  Lol!  D


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 6, 2014)

Oh for heaven's sake, Dirty Dancing was an iconic film.  Classic and fun!  You should watch it..


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 6, 2014)

My sis loved Footloose, she loves Kenny Loggins.


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 6, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Good morning, everyone.  Dark, dark.  Chilly then in the sixties again.  Strange fall continues.



Good morning Jakey and all coffee shoppers...  

Rainy here too and in the sixties but forecast for sun the next two day.   Strange weather patterns, indeed. This is November and it should be blustery and in the fifties.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 6, 2014)

R.D. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Another great song from Dirty Dancing, Hungry Eyes.  I love that one too!!
> ...



You never saw "Dirty Dancing" but it creeped you out?  Interesting.  The movie itself wasn't the best acting and it even borders on the cheesy in a lot of respects, but there is just something about it that gets to you.  You ought to see it at least once.

But yes, "Hungry Eyes" was one of the best songs from the soundtrack:


----------



## mdk (Nov 6, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody puts baby in the corner!
> ...





I was celebrating some good news and I got a bit silly last night as a result.


----------



## mdk (Nov 6, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> My sis loved Footloose, she loves Kenny Loggins.



Such a great soundtrack.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 6, 2014)

mdk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


You can give us your good news if you care to share it.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 6, 2014)

Morning!
It has been cold here too especially in the early morning hours. It got down to 29.


----------



## mdk (Nov 6, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



We were celebrating a recent purchase..a new cabin in the woods, a second home far from the city. The previous cabin burned down last year, such a drag to see all those memories vanish into ash and smoke. I sorely missed having a haven deep in the woods and now we have one again. Yay!


----------



## R.D. (Nov 6, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Oh for heaven's sake, Dirty Dancing was an iconic film.  Classic and fun!  You should watch it..


Not everyone agrees. 10 Iconic 8217 80s Movies That Are Actually Terrible 8211 Flavorwire. 

Like I said,it's hard to explain but I found it just creepy.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 6, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Oh for heaven's sake, Dirty Dancing was an iconic film.  Classic and fun!  You should watch it..
> ...



Phooey!  What do they know?    It's a great movie if you like dancing . . . dirty dancing that is.  Lol!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 6, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Oh for heaven's sake, Dirty Dancing was an iconic film.  Classic and fun!  You should watch it..
> ...



I understand the hard to explain part.  I don't like movies with a lot of gratuitous sex, violence, and profanity, but accept those where the sex, violence, and profanity are done--for want of a better term acceptably or tastefully--and are necessary to the plot.  In "My Cousin Vinny" for instance, it just wouldn't have been the same movie without the "f" word.

But on the list you linked, I thoroughly enjoyed and still enjoy "Dirty Dancing", "Top Gun", and "Flashdance."  Movies don't have to be real life or even perfectly done in order to be entertaining or the kind of movie you just settle back and lose yourself in for an hour and a half or so.  Corny or cheesy?  Who care?

I don't think "Beaches" or "Fatal Attraction" belong on that list either--while neither I would choose just to sit back and lose myself in the experience--both accomplished what the producers/directors were shooting for.  "Beaches" had a great sound track too including the Grammy "Song of the Year" that year and one that has power to move me yet today:


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 6, 2014)

*OFFICIAL NOTICE FROM THE PRESIDENT OF THE BITCH ABOUT THE WEATHER CLUB -*

It's 39 degrees and very windy outside today.  The wind chill factor here is probably in the low 20's.  I am not pleased with this type of weather.  

That is all.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 6, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> *OFFICIAL NOTICE FROM THE PRESIDENT OF THE BITCH ABOUT THE WEATHER CLUB -*
> 
> It's 39 degrees and very windy outside today.  The wind chill factor here is probably in the low 20's.  I am not pleased with this type of weather.
> 
> That is all.



Courage BBD.  This too shall pass.  In four or five months.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 6, 2014)

From a guy perspective.....two guilty 80's pleasures.....The original Terminator and Robocop.  

Yes....they are stupid movies....but I really liked them.  The scene in Terminator were Ahnuld drives up to Sarah Connor's house and runs over the Tonka toy makes me laugh every time.  

Dumb....but good dumb.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 6, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> *OFFICIAL NOTICE FROM THE PRESIDENT OF THE BITCH ABOUT THE WEATHER CLUB -*
> 
> It's 39 degrees and very windy outside today.  The wind chill factor here is probably in the low 20's.  I am not pleased with this type of weather.
> 
> That is all.


It's getting colder here too now.  Just make sure you have enough food, throw a log on the fire and settle in for the duration.  Just like they do on Alaska the last frontier.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 6, 2014)

Another of my very favorite songs was from a movie I didn't like all that much.  But the first time I ever noticed Barbra Streisand was when I was delivering a flower arrangement to a sick friend.  She met me at the door and Barbra's iconic "The Way We Were" had just started playing on her stereo.  I was absolutely taken in from the opening strains.  Oddly, it is one song I don't think I have in all of my extensive music CD collection.  I should remedy that.  Why don't they write songs with great compelling melodies like that anymore?  Have all the great melodies been used up?  There are no more to write?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 6, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > *OFFICIAL NOTICE FROM THE PRESIDENT OF THE BITCH ABOUT THE WEATHER CLUB -*
> ...



I'm not ready or eager for cold weather.  I seem to hate it more and more every year.  I'd love to live someplace that is warmer year round but this old farm is where Mrs. BBD's heart and roots are at.  She would never agree to sell out and move somewhere else and except for the cold weather I love living here.  It's the quietest and most peaceful place I have ever lived.  Just gets too cold in the winters.  Besides, got too much invested in this place to up and leave it now.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 6, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



I think those of us who have all four seasons would miss that if one or more seasons were taken out of the equation.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 6, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Another of my very favorite songs was from a movie I didn't like all that much.  But the first time I ever noticed Barbra Streisand was when I was delivering a flower arrangement to a sick friend.  She met me at the door and Barbra's iconic "The Way We Were" had just started playing on her stereo.  I was absolutely taken in from the opening strains.  Oddly, it is one song I don't think I have in all of my extensive music CD collection.  I should remedy that.  Why don't they write songs with great compelling melodies like that anymore?  Have all the great melodies been used up?  There are no more to write?





My older sister had the soundtrack to this movie when I was a little kid.  She played it to death.  I must admit....some really good tunes.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 6, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...




You are a good man, BBD.    I hope you get a few Indian Summer days before the winter sets in.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 6, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> From a guy perspective.....two guilty 80's pleasures.....The original Terminator and Robocop.
> 
> Yes....they are stupid movies....but I really liked them.  The scene in Terminator were Ahnuld drives up to Sarah Connor's house and runs over the Tonka toy makes me laugh every time.
> 
> Dumb....but good dumb.



Robocop is a lot further on the dumb scale than Terminator, looking back.  Or at least, a lot lower production value.


----------



## 007 (Nov 6, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


Snow bird it, pard. Just take off for FL for a couple of the coldest months like Jan and Feb. Take that beautiful RV of your's down there and find a nice seaside RV park and there ya go! I think that's what I'm going to do eventually. I'll pull a trailer though so I can park that and then have a pickup to drive around. That will take the bite out of winter.

P.S. Say hi to Sherry!


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 6, 2014)

Y'all come down to the Gulf Coast!

Cloudy and 77 here today with a 1 in 3 chance of getting some rain; pretty typical for this time of year. Damned good night at Doc's last night. We're on track to have our best week ever. The place, under the previous owners had a seedy reputation. It was dingy and dirty with girls dancing on the bar and frequent fisticuffs.
We've cleaned it up, removed that element and run a friendly neighborhood bar and more and more people are taking notice. We've been open for just over 8 months now and we're doing roughly 50% better than when we opened up.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 6, 2014)

It's the kind of day that makes November infamous.  Overcast and rainy and temps in the high 30s so life outside is just like standing in a refrigerator in the rain.

Tuesday night I drove up to Monaca, PA and the Beaver Valley Mall.  It's an old mall, built in the early 1970s.  I used to take high school dates there to eat, watch people and take in a movie at the Cineplex.  Movies like Chinatown, The Sting, The Godfather, Being There.  Real movies, not comic books on film.

Anyway, I was wandering the mall and I heard Carol King sing about how she felt the earth move under her feet and Eric Burdon and War tell the story of the Cisco Kid and how he was a friend of mine.

I realized that I had made it to the future, while surrounded by familiarity.  Today's mall has cellular telephone company stores plying their trade.  We had no such technology back in 1974.  There were giant television screens advertising shiatsu massage therapy and tattoo parlors.  The kids who are now in the roles of me and my high school girlfriends all had their necks bent toward the phone as they texted one another.  We would simply speak without the aid of hand held, wireless telephony.  I wonder what they are trying to say to one another?

I bought my brother the annual Lenox porcelain snowflake ornament for this year's Christmas tree.  I have given him a Lenox porcelain snowflake each year for the past thirty years.  I think he could pawn all those ornaments and buy himself a nice used car!  Based on what the wide wide world of the interweb says, the replacement value of some of the ornaments can approach $400 or more.

I tried to buy my 2015 wall calendar for the kitchen, but the selection is still too sparse.  On the other hand, three years ago I farted around until the week between Christmas and New Year's Day and could find calendars with kittens, professional wrestlers and the sketches of Thomas Kincaid and nothing else.

So my quest to document appointments in 2015 goes on, even as I found a way to go back to 1975.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 6, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Y'all come down to the Gulf Coast!
> 
> Cloudy and 77 here today with a 1 in 3 chance of getting some rain; pretty typical for this time of year. Damned good night at Doc's last night. We're on track to have our best week ever. The place, under the previous owners had a seedy reputation. It was dingy and dirty with girls dancing on the bar and frequent fisticuffs.
> We've cleaned it up, removed that element and run a friendly neighborhood bar and more and more people are taking notice. We've been open for just over 8 months now and we're doing roughly 50% better than when we opened up.



That's great Ernie.  I hope you get filthy rich.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 6, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> It's the kind of day that makes November infamous.  Overcast and rainy and temps in the high 30s so life outside is just like standing in a refrigerator in the rain.
> 
> Tuesday night I drove up to Monaca, PA and the Beaver Valley Mall.  It's an old mall, built in the early 1970s.  I used to take high school dates there to eat, watch people and take in a movie at the Cineplex.  Movies like Chinatown, The Sting, The Godfather, Being There.  Real movies, not comic books on film.
> 
> ...



Hombre and I have operated a business out of our home for years and when we finally closed it up and retired, we still spend a lot of our waking hours in the same home office where our big computers and other electronic stuff is, comfy office chairs, nice spacious desks--except that mine always looks like a recycling bin exploded on it--and we do mostly stuff we want to do now.  And we're in the nerve center of the home--the front door a few steps away when people come--the kitchen just to my right where its easy to get up and check something on the stove, the large family room and big screen TV in full view of our desks.

But what you are saying fully hit me just recently.  Our desks are maybe four feet apart with me facing northeast and him facing southeast so we really aren't looking at each other.  But on a whim, he sent me an instant message on my computer, and I responded, and we communicated back and forth that way for maybe five minutes.  Until it hit me.....what a sign of the times. . .


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 6, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Y'all come down to the Gulf Coast!
> 
> Cloudy and 77 here today with a 1 in 3 chance of getting some rain; pretty typical for this time of year. Damned good night at Doc's last night. We're on track to have our best week ever. The place, under the previous owners had a seedy reputation. It was dingy and dirty with girls dancing on the bar and frequent fisticuffs.
> We've cleaned it up, removed that element and run a friendly neighborhood bar and more and more people are taking notice. We've been open for just over 8 months now and we're doing roughly 50% better than when we opened up.


I hope you get rich too.  You work hard.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 6, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > It's the kind of day that makes November infamous.  Overcast and rainy and temps in the high 30s so life outside is just like standing in a refrigerator in the rain.
> ...


I'm not a luddite.  I appreciate the convenience of the cellular telephone.  I can see how it would be a useful tool with active teenagers in the house.

But I do not own a cell phone.  I'm not convinced that our contemporary society is fully in tune with the etiquette needed with open, public communications.  I've seen one girl take a cell phone call while standing before a casket at a funeral parlor.  I've had dates take phone calls at the table at restaurants, making me as relevant to the scene as the salt and pepper shakers on the table.  People seem to be talking out loud  to themselves in grocery store aisles and I have answered their questions before I knew they had a phone attached to their ear.  Pop wondered incredulously "What the hell do all these people have to talk about?" as he watched private conversations taking place in public spaces.  I have never sent a message by electronic text.

Once a latter day Emily Post establishes some guidelines, maybe I'll get one of those phones.  But that would mean constant contact, constant accessibility.  I do not want that.  Privacy and quiet are two simple pleasures we cannot afford to lose.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 6, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



My cell phone remains blessedly quiet 95% or better of the time.  All I use it for is to make and receive telephone calls, and I do turn it off when I'm at church or other places where it would be disruptive/rude if it rang.  But I got one of the first affordable cell phones that came out because I needed phone access so much in my work and it was a real blessing to not have to find a pay phone every time I needed to make a call--especially during severe weather seasons, summer and winter.

I am now addicted to the security of the darn thing.  I don't worry about being stranded or out of touch with those who may need me for whatever reason.  If my car won't start, I can summon help immediately.  If Hombre or I am shopping and we have a question, we can consult with each other immediately.  All technology isn't a bad thing.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 6, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I don't believe that this technology is bad.  I believe that it is too open to abuse.  I miss the privacy of a telephone booth.  I hate the private one way conversation happening in public spaces.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 6, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



I do understand that though I don't miss the privacy of the phone booth.  I HATED using pay phones.  But I have been annoyed by somebody talking loudly on a cell phone in a public place so I try to keep that to a minimum.  But I am probably guilty of being one of those folks you answer in the grocery store when I call Hombre to see if we're out of chili for the tamales or if we need a fresh head of lettuce.  (Our grocery lists are always open to revisement and extension.  )


----------



## Grandma (Nov 6, 2014)

I hate like hell sitting in a room with someone, carrying on an important conversation, only to have it interrupted repeatedly by them exchanging text messages with their little friend.

We have one of those $10 gas station phones we carry with us. We use it to call for help if we get a flat tire or to let others know we're running late for an appointment, stuff like that. I think we use it maybe 5 minutes per month.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 6, 2014)

Grandma said:


> I hate like hell sitting in a room with someone, carrying on an important conversation, only to have it interrupted repeatedly by them exchanging text messages with their little friend.
> 
> We have one of those $10 gas station phones we carry with us. We use it to call for help if we get a flat tire or to let others know we're running late for an appointment, stuff like that. I think we use it maybe 5 minutes per month.



Verizon tailored a special little program for Hombre and me because we have been customers for such a long period--we each pay $20 a month for up to 50 minutes of phone time per month.  It is extremely rare that either of us exceed 10 minutes a month.  About the only time that happens is if we are in a motel room and need to call everybody in the family about an impending or actual death in the family or something like that.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 6, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, everyone.  Dark, dark.  Chilly then in the sixties again.  Strange fall continues.
> ...








  I don't get it either, but I walked little more than a mile to the bank, to Chilis, to the Staples, to the market, and on  home, and the weather was wonderful.  I will take it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 6, 2014)

Of fones.  I have a Samsung on a tracfone set up.  Amazing.  Very, very little cost, no contract.  I bet I don't avg 15 mins a day on it for conversation.  I do like txting very much, saves a lot of time and face music.


----------



## R.D. (Nov 6, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


On the up side, if you talk to yourself in the car people will assume you're on the phone


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 6, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Y'all come down to the Gulf Coast!
> ...


I likely won't get rich at this, but I would love to start drawing a salary.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 6, 2014)

Got back about a half hour ago, stopped off in Santa Fe for lunch and fill up the gas tank, I made it to the rest stop just north of Las Vegas before handing the driving off to the wife.  Had a serious case of the nods and slept from the rest stop to just at the bottom of Raton Pass in Raton.  Been doing that a lot lately on longer drives, don't know why, it's new.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 6, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Got back about a half hour ago, stopped off in Santa Fe for lunch and fill up the gas tank, I made it to the rest stop just north of Las Vegas before handing the driving off to the wife.  Had a serious case of the nods and slept from the rest stop to just at the bottom of Raton Pass in Raton.  Been doing that a lot lately on longer drives, don't know why, it's new.



Do you snore?  Enough to bother Mrs. R?  If so, you may want to undergo a sleep test.  Hombre was about your age when his sleep apnia began to affect him that way.  The CPAP he uses is not restrictive or uncomfortable for him in any way and it has changed his life.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 6, 2014)

I normally come into Raton from Clayton in the southeast of NM right across from Tx.  That is some wide open miles and miles and no people of wide open miles and miles and no people.  Some of that drive up from the Staked Plains is awesome.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 6, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Got back about a half hour ago, stopped off in Santa Fe for lunch and fill up the gas tank, I made it to the rest stop just north of Las Vegas before handing the driving off to the wife.  Had a serious case of the nods and slept from the rest stop to just at the bottom of Raton Pass in Raton.  Been doing that a lot lately on longer drives, don't know why, it's new.
> ...


I'm sure I have at least minor apnea, had it due to my sinuses being clogged up with polyps which we know will eventually grow back.  The problem is VA has me doing the 3000 step program towards resolution.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 6, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



All I know is Hombre's personal physician, his cancer doctor, and the doctors in the hospital all missed the diagnosis.  I finally insisted he see a specialist and sure enough, he was waking up hundreds of time every night--not enough to be aware he was awake or anybody else would notice--but enough to disturb his rest.  Once he got the CPAP and a good night's sleep, he felt like a new man.  He wouldn't even think about going without it now.

And it has been a blessing for me too.  For years I would sneak out of bed and sleep elsewhere just to get some sleep. Now I can sleep all night with him as he is blissfully silent.  At least now that I no longer check him to make sure he's still breathing.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 6, 2014)

Sorry but we aren't impressed with Albuquerque, it just doesn't "fit" us, if you know what I mean.  If we move down to NM we would most likely choose Santa Fe, it has that "it fits" us feel to it.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 6, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I often singe in the car.  But I've been told I make a 'Joe Cocker' face while singing.  It's white boy soul.

But if I'm making the Joe Face, onlookers might assume I'm 'making' something else!


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 6, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Soooooo, what do you singe in the car......?  Do we need to do intervention.......?


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 6, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...


Wacky iPad!  I'm hairy enough to singe under dangerous circumstances.  But I'd much rather sing.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 6, 2014)

Grandma said:


> I hate like hell sitting in a room with someone, carrying on an important conversation, only to have it interrupted repeatedly by them exchanging text messages with their little friend.
> 
> We have one of those $10 gas station phones we carry with us. We use it to call for help if we get a flat tire or to let others know we're running late for an appointment, stuff like that. I think we use it maybe 5 minutes per month.



I saw a couple recently in a restaurant who were sitting together at the same table, but didn't speak to each other the whole time because they were playing on their cells.  Lol!  I thought maybe that's how they communicate with one another.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 6, 2014)

blackhawk said:


>



Tell that to your boss the next time you ask him for a raise.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 6, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


You talk about the boss behind their back come on everyone knows this even the boss.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 6, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...





Ringel05 said:


> Sorry but we aren't impressed with Albuquerque, it just doesn't "fit" us, if you know what I mean.  If we move down to NM we would most likely choose Santa Fe, it has that "it fits" us feel to it.



I can appreciate that.  As I have said, Santa Fe is the closest thing I have to a home town and I love it, but I wouldn't want to live there.   But lots of folks must love living there or nobody would.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm a bit peeved tonight. Couple of days ago a guy that has bought from me before, came by to look at some stuff hubby picked up at local garage sales. Being in a hurry cuz he arrived without notice, we quickly showed him a few items so he could get an idea of what we had to sell and he was to come back later that afternoon for the bargaining. Unfortunately, he palmed two items, which we did not notice until after he left. So we called him asking if he mistakenly put the items in his pocket during the hurry session because they were not on the counter where we left them for him. Gone. He never returned our calls, which we did numerous times. By then we realized he stole them.

So after a few days, I posted a warning in Craigslist to beware of anyone coming to look at items of value that could be stolen easily and to meet at the local police department outside on the curb if need be, just to be safe. I didn't name the guy or give any clues to his identity but he must have had a guilty conscience cuz he placed FOUR ads in CL naming both me and hubby and our address and our phone number, claiming we were thieves and steal from garage sales. FOUR ads. So CL pulls MY ad and leaves HIS up..with our full names, address and phone number. 

Pretty pissed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 7, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I'm a bit peeved tonight. Couple of days ago a guy that has bought from me before, came by to look at some stuff hubby picked up at local garage sales. Being in a hurry cuz he arrived without notice, we quickly showed him a few items so he could get an idea of what we had to sell and he was to come back later that afternoon for the bargaining. Unfortunately, he palmed two items, which we did not notice until after he left. So we called him asking if he mistakenly put the items in his pocket during the hurry session because they were not on the counter where we left them for him. Gone. He never returned our calls, which we did numerous times. By then we realized he stole them.
> 
> So after a few days, I posted a warning in Craigslist to beware of anyone coming to look at items of value that could be stolen easily and to meet at the local police department outside on the curb if need be, just to be safe. I didn't name the guy or give any clues to his identity but he must have had a guilty conscience cuz he placed FOUR ads in CL naming both me and hubby and our address and our phone number, claiming we were thieves and steal from garage sales. FOUR ads. So CL pulls MY ad and leaves HIS up..with our full names, address and phone number.
> 
> Pretty pissed.



Isn't there some sort of legal recourse for that?  Slander?  Libel?


----------



## Gracie (Nov 7, 2014)

I reported the fake listing with my name and phone number that I did NOT list but it is still there. In fact, I reported it twice. If I have to change my phone number, CL is going to be paying for it that much I can guarantee you.

I'm not worried about the slander part. Small town and everyone knows us so his bullshit will be laughed at. Its the fake ad he placed that pisses me off that CL has not removed yet. It did not originate with my computer because I did not place it. Nor would I diss myself, nor have I ever given my phone number. I always use the automated email supplied by CL. So if it is still there tomorrow, then I will have to hunt CL down in another matter and call it to their attention but they don't make it easy.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 7, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Pogo and Hobbes
Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
GW's student/friend Sean, his injured brother, and their family,
Tresha and hubby,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## R.D. (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## 007 (Nov 7, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I'm a bit peeved tonight. Couple of days ago a guy that has bought from me before, came by to look at some stuff hubby picked up at local garage sales. Being in a hurry cuz he arrived without notice, we quickly showed him a few items so he could get an idea of what we had to sell and he was to come back later that afternoon for the bargaining. Unfortunately, he palmed two items, which we did not notice until after he left. So we called him asking if he mistakenly put the items in his pocket during the hurry session because they were not on the counter where we left them for him. Gone. He never returned our calls, which we did numerous times. By then we realized he stole them.
> 
> So after a few days, I posted a warning in Craigslist to beware of anyone coming to look at items of value that could be stolen easily and to meet at the local police department outside on the curb if need be, just to be safe. I didn't name the guy or give any clues to his identity but he must have had a guilty conscience cuz he placed FOUR ads in CL naming both me and hubby and our address and our phone number, claiming we were thieves and steal from garage sales. FOUR ads. So CL pulls MY ad and leaves HIS up..with our full names, address and phone number.
> 
> Pretty pissed.


Talk to a lawyer, Gracie. I can't believe there's no law here that hasn't been broken on his part. This guy sounds like an absolute psychopath. That's why if I sell something on craigslist, I meet them somewhere other than my home.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 7, 2014)

Another beautiful sun shiny day in the city; some smog, though.

However, this will change as the below should affect us.

ANCHORAGE, Alaska (AP) — An explosive storm surpassing the intensity of 2012's Superstorm Sandy is expected to reach Alaska's western Aleutian Islands over the weekend and bring unseasonably frigid temperatures to much of the U.S. next week, weather forecasters said Thursday.

Intense storm headed to Alaska s Aleutian Islands - Yahoo News


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 7, 2014)

Good morning all and I too heard on the news this morning that another polar vortex is headed for the Midwest and east--bitter cold and more.  Looks like we'll be right on the western edge of it and probably won't get the bitter cold on our side of the mountain.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 7, 2014)

Pretty much we're in the 60s and 70s till Thursday then it'll drop into the 40s.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 7, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all and I too heard on the news this morning that another polar vortex is headed for the Midwest and east--bitter cold and more.  Looks like we'll be right on the western edge of it and probably won't get the bitter cold on our side of the mountain.


The sun is shining brightly here so when I went out this morning it surprised me that it was this cold.  I came back to get my coat.  43 today but next week, 30s for the high all week.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 7, 2014)

Friday's smile


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 7, 2014)

Mertex.....whenever you are....this one is for you.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 7, 2014)

007 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a bit peeved tonight. Couple of days ago a guy that has bought from me before, came by to look at some stuff hubby picked up at local garage sales. Being in a hurry cuz he arrived without notice, we quickly showed him a few items so he could get an idea of what we had to sell and he was to come back later that afternoon for the bargaining. Unfortunately, he palmed two items, which we did not notice until after he left. So we called him asking if he mistakenly put the items in his pocket during the hurry session because they were not on the counter where we left them for him. Gone. He never returned our calls, which we did numerous times. By then we realized he stole them.
> ...


He's just pissed that he got busted. CL took ALL his posts down. I checked when I got up this morning. 

And in future..anything I sell from now on is going to be in front of the sheriffs department.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 7, 2014)

Hmmm . . . anybody we know?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 7, 2014)

ATTENTION!

I hate Xfinity today.

That is all.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## peach174 (Nov 7, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> ATTENTION!
> 
> I hate Xfinity today.
> 
> That is all.



Broke down on your huh?


----------



## Truman123 (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (Nov 7, 2014)

My AT&T U-Verse went down last night and didn't come back until this morning.  It's never been completely shut down like that before.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 7, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ATTENTION!
> ...



Not exactly.  They first contact us and tell us our modem is out of date and they need to replace it.  Fine we said.  When do you want to come do that?  Oh we don't do it they said--you'll install it but we'll walk you through it step by step.  So the modem arrives, we figure out really quick that it is way over our level of expertise, and we request permission to wait until Thanksgiving to install it when our son (and IT expert) is here and can reconfigure our wireless network.  Nope.  No extension.  Install it on time or there will be extra equipment charges.

So yesterday I installed the dang thing and sure enough have no clue how to transfer our wireless network from the Netgear we were using to the new all-in-one Xfinity modem.  And voila, we were without phones and without internet.  Well I finally got some clueless IT tech who barely spoke English who did manage to tell me what to do to get my computer and phones back up and running, but didn't have a clue how to tell me to do the wireless network or get any other computers to talk to this modem.

So now I am connected by Ethernet to my computer--reinstated the Netgear that allows the rest of our stuff to function, but because I did what the clueless person told me, I now have my computer on a different network, it can't communicate with the other stuff, and I can't print.  And there is absolutely no way to fix it.

So Xfinity is happy to send a guy out to get it all straightened out, but it will cost us $50.

ARRRRRGHHHH!!!!!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 7, 2014)

Had to go to Rockford to get some routine lab work done this morning so I stopped by the bank and got the cash I intend to use to do my Christmas shopping.  After I got my lab work done I went over to Gander Mountain and Christmas shopped for my friend, the vet.  Boy, old Santa was really good to him this year!  So far I have one name scratched off my Christmas shopping list.  Oddly enough, when I got home, Mrs. BBD said it was time I went down to the bank and took out some money so she could begin her Christmas shopping.  I'm thinking to myself, "Why should I take out money from my account so she can do her Christmas shopping?"  Then I remembered about being married.  What's hers is hers and what's mine is hers...  I cheerfully said, "Yes Dear.  I'll do it tomorrow."  Ain't life grand?


----------



## Gracie (Nov 7, 2014)

Gorgeous 84 degrees here today. And I packed all my summer clothes away cuz that last rain we had on halloween brought in some cold weather and figured it planned to stay. Wrong.


----------



## Noomi (Nov 7, 2014)

blackhawk said:


>



Sounds like my boss, lol.


----------



## Noomi (Nov 7, 2014)

Gracie said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



What an arsehole, but what he is doing is defamation. That is illegal. You have done nothing wrong and this bastard needs to be charged.


----------



## Noomi (Nov 7, 2014)

Nice long chat with Tracy last night and this morning. Good to know she is doing well. Its her birthday on Thursday, and I am hoping her gift will be available for pick up before then.

This morning I went to a friend's place to make us pancakes for breakfast. She found a recipe which we followed and had our pancakes with icecream, chocolate sauce, and sprinkles. Then we both headed off to class to burn of all that sugar! 

My RSA certificate arrived in the mail last night, they certainly posted it quickly!


----------



## Gracie (Nov 7, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


He is paying more now than he would in a court. His rep is in shreds.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## blackhawk (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 7, 2014)

blackhawk said:


>


----------



## 007 (Nov 7, 2014)

Sherry said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## 007 (Nov 7, 2014)

Sherry said:


>


Great pic... that brings back really fun memories... I loved the beach when I lived in FL.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 8, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys
.
And we're still keeping vigil for

Pogo and Hobbes,
Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
GW's student/friend Sean, his injured brother, and their family,
Tresha and hubby,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.
And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 8, 2014)

007 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


----------



## R.D. (Nov 8, 2014)

blackhawk said:


>


----------



## peach174 (Nov 8, 2014)

Morning !

Everybody have a great weekend!!!!!


----------



## 007 (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (Nov 8, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Morning !
> 
> Everybody have a great weekend!!!!!


  My first laughs of the day.  Thanks guys.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 8, 2014)

I saw these hashbrowns I'm going to try at Costco.  Your breakfast looks pretty darn good.  I just have coffee for now but I might make something substantial in a while.

Amazon.com GOLDEN GRILL Russet Premium Hashbrown Potatoes 33 oz. Makes 50 Servings Packaged Hashbrown Potatoes Grocery Gourmet Food


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 8, 2014)

They have those hashbrowns in smaller containers, RD and I always share Costco stuff with people like my daughter.  I just don't like to spend a lot of time on side dishes anymore and those are fully cooked.  The day I was there I had already bought too much so next time, I'll try it..


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 8, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Bummer! I don't need those headaches so I am sticking with my existing system. I keep getting emails from BT asking me to upgrade to BT infinity because it is five times faster that my existing modem. But I can load down data at one megabyte a second, and that is fast enough for me. It means I can watch streaming video without delays, and load down large game files in a few minutes. So why would I want anything faster.


----------



## R.D. (Nov 8, 2014)

Mmmmmm.  For some reason my family likes the potatoes sliced.  Everything has to be difficult, lol.

Tomorrow is both my son and my husbands b'day.  So I'll be cooking all day and they always pick "high maintenance" menus


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 8, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Mmmmmm.  For some reason my family likes the potatoes sliced.  Everything has to be difficult, lol.
> 
> Tomorrow is both my son and my husbands b'day.  So I'll be cooking all day and they always pick "high maintenance" menus


Well, have fun with the birthdays.


----------



## 007 (Nov 8, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> I saw these hashbrowns I'm going to try at Costco.  Your breakfast looks pretty darn good.  I just have coffee for now but I might make something substantial in a while.
> 
> Amazon.com GOLDEN GRILL Russet Premium Hashbrown Potatoes 33 oz. Makes 50 Servings Packaged Hashbrown Potatoes Grocery Gourmet Food


That breakfast pic was a google find. I just love omelets and have a taste for one this morning. The local bar/grill here in town serves a real good breakfast. Think I'll slide down there before the auction today and get me an omelet.

Those hash browns look a lot like the ones I've been trying lately, the Hungry Jack. They're not bad. I really haven't found that restaurant flavor from store bought hash browns yet though. I love me some good hash browns, just with salt and pepper, and fried so they're a little crispy.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 8, 2014)

007 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > I saw these hashbrowns I'm going to try at Costco.  Your breakfast looks pretty darn good.  I just have coffee for now but I might make something substantial in a while.
> ...


Yes, they do look like that.  I was thinking that breakfast you posted looked a lot better than what I had at Crackerbarrell yesterday.  I've been getting pancakes recently but eggs and hashbrowns look good to me today.


----------



## 007 (Nov 8, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


"BT?"


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 8, 2014)

007 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



BT= British telecom


----------



## 007 (Nov 8, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


I could probably live on an omelet a day... ham, cheese, onion, green pepper and mushrooms... OMG... now I'm hungry... 

I love eggs, but I do try and not eat them more than a few times a week. Usually once or twice. I like pancakes too. It's all about the syrup, Log Cabin for me.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 8, 2014)

Morning!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 8, 2014)

Fired mashed potato cakes the morning after.  Put diced onions and peppers in the potatoes before you put them in the fridge the night before.

Fried them up as patties in the morning. One of my kids likes butter, another honey, another syrup, and my daughter liked guacamole on them.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 8, 2014)

Good morning, everyone.  Our run of decent fall weather continues.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 8, 2014)

007 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I want to try real maple syrup one of these days.  I've heard it tastes completely different.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 8, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Fired mashed potato cakes the morning after.  Put diced onions and peppers in the potatoes before you put them in the fridge the night before.
> 
> Fried them up as patties in the morning. One of my kids likes butter, another honey, another syrup, and my daughter liked guacamole on them.



I love quac.  We have a good Mexican restaurant here called Ventura's and I can make a meal out of their Cajun Chicken nachos with Guacamole.  

Here's their menu, I know it's hard to believe we'd have good Mexican food here in Ohio...   

https://www.toledostripletreat.com/ventura/ventura.pdf


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 8, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Fired mashed potato cakes the morning after.  Put diced onions and peppers in the potatoes before you put them in the fridge the night before.
> 
> Fried them up as patties in the morning. One of my kids likes butter, another honey, another syrup, and my daughter liked guacamole on them.



I love home fries.  I think my favorite breakfast is just simple eggs over easy with toast, homefries, bacon, and a giant glass of OJ!


----------



## R.D. (Nov 8, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Fired mashed potato cakes the morning after.  Put diced onions and peppers in the potatoes before you put them in the fridge the night before.
> 
> Fried them up as patties in the morning. One of my kids likes butter, another honey, another syrup, and my daughter liked guacamole on them.


That's sounds good.   I microwave or bake potatoes first, let cool...then the sliced fried potatoes are perfect.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Nov 8, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Mmmmmm.  For some reason my family likes the potatoes sliced.  Everything has to be difficult, lol.
> 
> Tomorrow is both my son and my husbands b'day.  So I'll be cooking all day and they always pick "high maintenance" menus



Husband and his mother are both like that. 

"What do you want for your birthday?"
"I want you to make me a Creme Brulee!"


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 8, 2014)

Yummy!


----------



## Tresha91203 (Nov 8, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Fired mashed potato cakes the morning after.  Put diced onions and peppers in the potatoes before you put them in the fridge the night before.
> 
> Fried them up as patties in the morning. One of my kids likes butter, another honey, another syrup, and my daughter liked guacamole on them.



That sounds good. The guac sounds good!


----------



## peach174 (Nov 8, 2014)

This is just so adorable I had to share for those who haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 8, 2014)

peach174 said:


> This is just so adorable I had to share for those who haven't seen it yet.


I love those bouncy things but that dog makes it even more entertaining for that baby..


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 8, 2014)

peach174 said:


> This is just so adorable I had to share for those who haven't seen it yet.



  That's the cutest!  I love it when babies make those little belly laughs!  So adorable!


----------



## peach174 (Nov 8, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > This is just so adorable I had to share for those who haven't seen it yet.
> ...



I love it too. When they laugh like that it makes you smile and giggle and you feel so warm all over.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 8, 2014)

peach174 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Made me laugh and brightened up my morning a little bit!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 8, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I ate breakfast at Cracker Barrel yesterday too and it was awful.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 8, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


I had a gift card, we don't usually go there either.


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 8, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Well, all restaurants can have an off day. We don't have one of those restaurants nearby, but I have heard good reviews of them, in the past.

Today, after 3 days of avoiding carbs, butter and anything loaded with fat, I am back to my normal-for-me- weight. I recently had carb-binged and loved every minute of it. I knew I would pay the price for 3 full days, though, later.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 8, 2014)

Happy Saturday


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 8, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Happy Saturday


Whoops, can't see the image Sherry for whatever reason.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 8, 2014)

Good morning all.  I woke up still agitated from my experience trying to deal with Xfinity yesterday--mostly because I can't access our home network or the printer with my computer since I installed the new modem.  But. . . .

I just got off the phone with a very bright young woman who spoke very good English (thank God) and who understood fully what I was telling her and they are sending a tech out tomorrow afternoon--yes on Sunday!!--to fix our problem.  And they are going to pay for it.

So I'm a happy camper today.  We'll see if I still am after they come tomorrow.  LOL.


----------



## 007 (Nov 8, 2014)

*As the saying goes, "better late than never," I'd like to apologize to everyone in the CS for the recent stir I was part of. This has been such a great place for everyone to come and chat without drama, I feel bad for causing any... "I'm sorry," and a personal apology to Save_Liberty and Pogo. I hope my actions didn't ruin your CS participation.*


----------



## Sherry (Nov 8, 2014)

007 said:


> *As the saying goes, "better late than never," I'd like to apologize to everyone in the CS for the recent stir I was part of. This has been such a great place for everyone to come and chat without drama, I feel bad for causing any... "I'm sorry," and a personal apology to Save_Liberty and Pogo. I hope my actions didn't ruin your CS participation.*


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 8, 2014)

007 said:


> *As the saying goes, "better late than never," I'd like to apologize to everyone in the CS for the recent stir I was part of. This has been such a great place for everyone to come and chat without drama, I feel bad for causing any... "I'm sorry," and a personal apology to Save_Liberty and Pogo. I hope my actions didn't ruin your CS participation.*


Thanks but I think it was all but forgotten.  You're a good man.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 8, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Happy Saturday


I don't know why but I can't see your image either.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 8, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Saturday
> ...



Here's the same image from a different site.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 8, 2014)

Sherry said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...




Oh I like that very nice!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 8, 2014)

Yes, I can see that one just fine.  Maybe Peach and I have malware protection that blocked the first site?  Who knows?

I just heard from Pogo and I hope I am not violating a confidence when I report that Hobbes is out of the tree and safely home.  I am most relieved to take him off the vigil list.


----------



## 007 (Nov 8, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Yes, I can see that one just fine.  Maybe Peach and I have malware protection that blocked the first site?  Who knows?
> 
> I just heard from Pogo and I hope I am not violating a confidence when I report that Hobbes is out of the tree and safely home.  I am most relieved to take him off the vigil list.


Thank God.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 8, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Yes, I can see that one just fine.  Maybe Peach and I have malware protection that blocked the first site?  Who knows?
> 
> I just heard from Pogo and I hope I am not violating a confidence when I report that Hobbes is out of the tree and safely home.  I am most relieved to take him off the vigil list.


Wish we knew how he came down.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 8, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I can see that one just fine.  Maybe Peach and I have malware protection that blocked the first site?  Who knows?
> ...



I'm sure that Pogo will tell us.
Right now he needs his alone time with Hobbs.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 8, 2014)

If you all are staying in because it's so cold, I hope you all stop by the CS and chat.  You too Pogo and SaveLiberty.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 8, 2014)

This is something I've been wanting to do.  I see ads for Viking River Cruises and it just looks so peaceful and beautiful.

River Cruising


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 8, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Yes, I can see that one just fine.  Maybe Peach and I have malware protection that blocked the first site?  Who knows?
> 
> I just heard from Pogo and I hope I am not violating a confidence when I report that Hobbes is out of the tree and safely home.  I am most relieved to take him off the vigil list.



Yay for Hobbes!  Great news!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 8, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> This is something I've been wanting to do.  I see ads for Viking River Cruises and it just looks so peaceful and beautiful.
> 
> Late last year I investigated Viking River Cruises and was planning on taking Mrs. BBD on one for our anniversary.  I decided not to do it.  I will not say why I changed my mind but I urge you to read all of the reviews very carefully that you can find on Viking River Cruises prior to making any sort of a commitment on embarking on a cruise.  Let the buyer beware!
> 
> River Cruising


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 8, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > This is something I've been wanting to do.  I see ads for Viking River Cruises and it just looks so peaceful and beautiful.
> ...



*Late last year I investigated Viking River Cruises and was planning on taking Mrs. BBD on one for our anniversary.  I decided not to do it.  I will not say why I changed my mind but I urge you to read all of the reviews very carefully that you can find on Viking River Cruises prior to making any sort of a commitment on embarking on a cruise.  Let the buyer beware!*


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 8, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Thanks BBD, I will do that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 8, 2014)

And an additional word of caution:  apparently drinking ice in liquid form is also a problem as statistic shows that more than 99% of those who consume it eventually died or will die.]


Sarah G said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I can see that one just fine.  Maybe Peach and I have malware protection that blocked the first site?  Who knows?
> ...



I could tell you but I think that might be violating a PM confidence so I'll wait until he returns and tells you the tale himself.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (Nov 8, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> And an additional word of caution:  apparently drinking ice in liquid form is also a problem as statistic shows that more than 99% of those who consume it eventually died or will die.]
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> ...


It's ok.  I'll wait until he comes back.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 8, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I can see that one just fine.  Maybe Peach and I have malware protection that blocked the first site?  Who knows?
> ...



OK, I'm not one who enjoys keeping people in suspense, not for more than a few minutes anyway.

I was standing there looking at the tree when a tiny man appeared on a flying pie.  He said his name was Otis.  He proceeded to install an elevator and instructed Hobbes to press the "G" button.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 8, 2014)

Actually after I had contacted everybody I could think of -- a local construction worker friend, the sheriff's office, the fire and rescue people, the actual fire department, the animal shelter, the newspaper, a factory that actually makes cherry-pickers (but it turns out, not at this location) and the utility companies in search of somebody who would have the equipment to get up there (nobody except the electric company did, and they wouldn't do it), I started calling tree services.  Nobody answered until I called a place in the next town.  Contacting them was iffy as my cell phone kept going down at the same time.

Finally they came up late in the day with their bucket truck and parked next to the tree.  The guys got out and immediately started taking pictures -- I guess never having seen a cat that high before.  They started to get their truck's pod-legs in place to get ready.  All of this makes a lot of noise from the big diesel engine, which spooked Hobbes, who jumped nervously, lost his balance in his six-day fatigue, and started to fall.

In mid-fall he caught his balance as cats do and actually started running -- straight down the fifty feet that had terrified him.  When he got to the bottom he just did a right-angle turn from vertical to horizontal and kept running up the hill.  He didn't even hit the ground.  

He continued running up into the woods and I was afraid in his freakout he would scamper up another tree, but he didn't -- he stopped in a clearing and just sat there, exhausted I have no doubt.  From there I picked him up and brought him in, and that was Wednesday so he's been mostly eating and resting ever since.

Thanks everybody for your concern.  In the end I didn't need a cherry-picker; all I needed was sound effects.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 8, 2014)

007 said:


> *As the saying goes, "better late than never," I'd like to apologize to everyone in the CS for the recent stir I was part of. This has been such a great place for everyone to come and chat without drama, I feel bad for causing any... "I'm sorry," and a personal apology to Save_Liberty and Pogo. I hope my actions didn't ruin your CS participation.*



Happily accepted, pard.  Have a beer.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 8, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Actually after I had contacted everybody I could think of -- a local construction worker friend, the sheriff's office, the fire and rescue people, the actual fire department, the animal shelter, the newspaper, a factory that actually makes cherry-pickers (but it turns out, not at this location) and the utility companies in search of somebody who would have the equipment to get up there (nobody except the electric company did, and they wouldn't do it), I started calling tree services.  Nobody answered until I called a place in the next town.  Contacting them was iffy as my cell phone kept going down at the same time.
> 
> Finally they came up late in the day with their bucket truck and parked next to the tree.  The guys got out and immediately started taking pictures -- I guess never having seen a cat that high before.  They started to get their truck's pod-legs in place to get ready.  All of this makes a lot of noise from the big diesel engine, which spooked Hobbes, who jumped nervously, lost his balance in his six-day fatigue, and started to fall.
> 
> ...


Glad you got your buddy back safe and sound.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 8, 2014)

007 said:


> *As the saying goes, "better late than never," I'd like to apologize to everyone in the CS for the recent stir I was part of. This has been such a great place for everyone to come and chat without drama, I feel bad for causing any... "I'm sorry," and a personal apology to Save_Liberty and Pogo. I hope my actions didn't ruin your CS participation.*



And I think I've fallen in love all over again.  Mama Fox ((hugs))


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 8, 2014)

Pogo said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > *As the saying goes, "better late than never," I'd like to apologize to everyone in the CS for the recent stir I was part of. This has been such a great place for everyone to come and chat without drama, I feel bad for causing any... "I'm sorry," and a personal apology to Save_Liberty and Pogo. I hope my actions didn't ruin your CS participation.*
> ...



And a Mama Fox ((hug)) to you and Hobbes.  Happy endings always make me tear up, but I don't mind that.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 8, 2014)

I asked Mrs. BBD this afternoon what we were going to have for supper.  She said, "Whatever you feel like fixing."  After a short bit of whining, I made a big pot of ham and beans.  Turned out pretty good if I say so myself.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 8, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> I asked Mrs. BBD this afternoon what we were going to have for supper.  She said, "Whatever you feel like fixing."  After a short bit of whining, I made a big pot of ham and beans.  Turned out pretty good if I say so myself.


Self reliance is a wonderful thing!  If I don't unwrap it, I'm not eating.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 8, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > I asked Mrs. BBD this afternoon what we were going to have for supper.  She said, "Whatever you feel like fixing."  After a short bit of whining, I made a big pot of ham and beans.  Turned out pretty good if I say so myself.
> ...



I have always been a better than average cook.  I was single for over 6 years when I divorced the first wife and used to cook all the time.  Knock on wood, and God forbid, but if Mrs. BBD suddenly died, I wouldn't starve to death.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 8, 2014)

Time to go watch the Artful Detective and see what poor old George is up to tonight!


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 8, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> If you all are staying in because it's so cold, I hope you all stop by the CS and chat.  You too Pogo and SaveLiberty.



You rang?

I was just having some catnip err...vegetables with Hobbes.

My apologies for using a rolled up newspaper 007.  Thank you for extending the olive branch.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 8, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Hombre is not a better than average cook and shows little or no interest in learning to be a better one.  But he can rustle up a few dishes that are at least edible, and sometimes when I am really REALLY not in the mood to cook and don't have the heart to ask him to go out, I appreciate it when he makes one of his few specialties.  And I don't criticize in any way.  

There was a brief period when he tried to retire when I was still working some very long and difficult hours.  And he was keeping house and doing all the cooking.  I ate some pretty strange things but again I never complained.  Even he learned not to try to substitute worchestershire sauce for soy sauce though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 8, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > If you all are staying in because it's so cold, I hope you all stop by the CS and chat.  You too Pogo and SaveLiberty.
> ...



And that merits a Mama Fox ((hug)) too.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 8, 2014)

Rainy cold day here.  After work I went to a customer's house I watch through the winter and went over everything with them.  Bought a used Stihl brush trimmer, Stihl leaf blower and a Stihl weed trimmer from them too.  Then it was off to get office supplies and level the light pole the young lady moved on Wednesday n her accident.  Mrs. Liberty gets home in an hour and should be happy to see I made two quiches tonight.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 8, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I am here to give and receive those Foxfyre.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 8, 2014)

Glad to see everyone back.  hope you're all having a comfy night.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 8, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Splendid, because it's my favorite thing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 8, 2014)

You make quiches Save?  I'm impressed.  There are very few quiche recipes that I don't care for, and it is one of my favorite entres or side dish, depending. . . .


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 8, 2014)

Mrs. Liberty has a busy three days so I like to have something quick to eat for both of us.  I just took them out and now they are cooling.  Swiss and Colby jack with bacon, onion and green pepper.  Plus all the normal stuff.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 8, 2014)

Hey!  Where did this come from?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 8, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > I asked Mrs. BBD this afternoon what we were going to have for supper.  She said, "Whatever you feel like fixing."  After a short bit of whining, I made a big pot of ham and beans.  Turned out pretty good if I say so myself.
> ...



If I was a betting person--actually I AM a betting person--I would guess you're a pretty good cook, Nosmo.  Most bachelor types who live alone are.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 8, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


I can mess up a pot of chili, I can do the grill.

But I've been a room service guy for too long.  I've been with the county, and therefore actually living at Pimplebutt for seven years now.  Before that, I lived out of a suitcase as a field engineer.  I know what to look for in a hotel, Barbecue joint, haute cuisine hotspot, greasy spoon and Hunky bar.  I never learned to shop for myself without over buying and contributing to the compost heap.  I can show you a good time in every east coast city from Boston to Virginia Beach.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 8, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



I believe you.  And now that I think about it, I guess I know a lot of bachelor types--male and female--who almost never turn on the stove to cook something.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (Nov 9, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> I asked Mrs. BBD this afternoon what we were going to have for supper.  She said, "Whatever you feel like fixing."  After a short bit of whining, I made a big pot of ham and beans.  Turned out pretty good if I say so myself.


Love that stuff.  I can cook but I don't like to spend a lot of time doing it.  I've experimented with different sauces for just plain ole pasta.  It's quick and tastes so good.

I found a great side dish from Green Giant, they have so many good ones like green beans, red potatoes and rosemary butter sauce.  You just put the unopened bag in the microwave for 5 minutes and it is really good.

Here's some other ones:

Steamers-Bagged-Vegetables - GreenGiant


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 9, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


My son in law used to cook for a very nice restaurant here when he was younger and he has given me a couple of good tips.  Just adding lemon pepper to baked chicken gives it so much flavor.  He makes good mac and cheese and smashed potatoes too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 9, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
GW's student/friend Sean, his injured brother, and their family,
Tresha and hubby,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## saveliberty (Nov 9, 2014)

Mrs. Liberty worked until 9pm at Home Depot and was back out the door at 7:30am for her next shift.  I'm also going out the door to finish a few odds and ends jobs for customers.  Time to put away most of the tools and pullout the snow removal equipment.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 9, 2014)

My buddy, the vet, got a pretty nice buck with his bow this morning from his stand in my lane.  I figured he would because yesterday it was deer city around here.  Had lots of nice deer photos on the trail cameras.  Coming up on shotgun season pretty soon.  I have one singled out to try and get if he shows his head around here then.


----------



## 007 (Nov 9, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> I asked Mrs. BBD this afternoon what we were going to have for supper.  She said, "Whatever you feel like fixing."  After a short bit of whining, I made a big pot of ham and beans.  Turned out pretty good if I say so myself.


Geez that reminds me of my ma. She'd ask us kids something like, we'd be watching TV in the evening... "you want a bowl of ice cream? YES. Well it's in the freezer, go get yourself some"... cracked me up every time she did it...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 9, 2014)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I can see that one just fine.  Maybe Peach and I have malware protection that blocked the first site?  Who knows?
> ...


Yes, indeed.  How is the cat doing after the ordeal?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 9, 2014)

"And an additional word of caution: apparently drinking ice in liquid form is also a problem as statistic shows that more than 99% of those who consume it eventually died or will die.]"

That's interesting.  Further research shows that  people who drink unregulated ice in liquid form also die in the same amount.

Weird that.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 9, 2014)

Anybody had or have colitis?


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 9, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> "And an additional word of caution: apparently drinking ice in liquid form is also a problem as statistic shows that more than 99% of those who consume it eventually died or will die.]"
> 
> That's interesting.  Further research shows that  people who drink unregulated ice in liquid form also die in the same amount.
> 
> Weird that.


Are you talking about dry ice?


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 9, 2014)

My brother in law's siblings have serious colitis.  He doesn't have it though.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 9, 2014)

I am having some fun with wording is all.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 9, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> My brother in law's siblings have serious colitis.  He doesn't have it though.



Do you know how to treat it?


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 9, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > My brother in law's siblings have serious colitis.  He doesn't have it though.
> ...




Ulcerative colitis Treatments and drugs - Diseases and Conditions - Mayo Clinic

Colitis is inflammation of the inner lining of the colon. ... • There are numerous causes of colitis including infection, inflammatory bowel disease, ischemic, and microscopic colitis. • Blood in the stool is never normal and should not be ignored.

Colitis Symptoms and Treatment

You need a doctor if it's really colitis.  Who diagnosed it?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 9, 2014)

Have a family member who has been diagnosed this week.

Maybe if she stops drinking the hard stuff, that will help, you think?


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 9, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Have a family member who has been diagnosed this week.
> 
> Maybe if she stops drinking the hard stuff, that will help, you think?


The inlaws have changed a lot of things.  They eat very light and bland foods.  The SIL still drinks but she hasn't improved at all and this disease has aged her.  That plus the alcohol.  

It's hard to get someone to stop drinking if it's their lifestyle.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 9, 2014)

Yup.  Unfortunate but there it is.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 9, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Have a family member who has been diagnosed this week.
> 
> Maybe if she stops drinking the hard stuff, that will help, you think?



I'm not aware of any known link between alcohol consumption and development of ulcerative colitis--I don't think they know why some people develop colitis--but they usually advise folks who have it not to drink alcohol because it aggravates the symptoms.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 9, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yup.  Unfortunate but there it is.


I wish her the best, she's not going to be any fun to be around.  The SIL starts getting tipsy and is always talking about colitis and how bad she feels.  We all listen but her husband gets irritated and tells her to stop talking about it all the time.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 9, 2014)

Oh boy.  Thanks Sarah G. and Foxfyre.  I will have my wife go online and do some studying.  Not fun.


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 9, 2014)

007 said:


> *As the saying goes, "better late than never," I'd like to apologize to everyone in the CS for the recent stir I was part of. This has been such a great place for everyone to come and chat without drama, I feel bad for causing any... "I'm sorry," and a personal apology to Save_Liberty and Pogo. I hope my actions didn't ruin your CS participation.*



Well, I am clueless as to what you are talking about, but so happy, as always, to see you again, 007.


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 9, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> I asked Mrs. BBD this afternoon what we were going to have for supper.  She said, "Whatever you feel like fixing."  After a short bit of whining, I made a big pot of ham and beans.  Turned out pretty good if I say so myself.



 I love her....


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 9, 2014)

Mornin' Coffee Shop! 64, headed for 70 today here on the Gulf Coast.
Going away party last night for James, our head of security. He is headed for Orlando and the Motorcycle Maintenance Institute. We welcomed Lonny to the staff as #2 man on security/bar back. Now Lonny ain't quite as big as James, but at 6'2" and 285, I think he'll do fine. James is a former University of South Alabama defensive lineman. at 6'1" and 365, he is incredibly strong, surprisingly fast and could turn from the consummate diplomat to your worst nightmare as needed.

I will be wearing the black shirt in the near future as soon as I get my Alabama carry permit. I have picked up a new toy which I hope never comes in handy.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 9, 2014)

Have you considered a taser over a handgun?  After 1983 and a guy committing suicide on my front bumper, the idea of deadly force just isn't a real option for me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 9, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Have you considered a taser over a handgun?  After 1983 and a guy committing suicide on my front bumper, the idea of deadly force just isn't a real option for me.



I can understand that.  I've sometimes wondered if I would be able to pull the trigger if faced with a life threatening situation and I had a gun in hand.  I honestly don't know.  But I think I would prefer the distance that a gun allows and a taser wouldn't.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 9, 2014)

A ccw license allows us to carry weapons other than guns, such as canister sprays, stun guns, retractable cattle goads (my favorite, watch him shiver and shake on the ground), etc.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## 007 (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## saveliberty (Nov 9, 2014)

Good grief Sherry!

Your glass is more than half empty.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 9, 2014)

007 said:


>



Really fluffy toilet paper?


----------



## Sherry (Nov 9, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Good grief Sherry!
> 
> Your glass is more than half empty.



I prefer to look at it as almost half full.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 9, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Have you considered a taser over a handgun?  After 1983 and a guy committing suicide on my front bumper, the idea of deadly force just isn't a real option for me.


I have twice found myself capable and ready to use deadly force. In both instances, the fact that I was armed turned out to be sufficient to deter the threat.
I frequently carry large sums of cash from my business. The very fact that I own such a place makes me and mine targets. Add to that, angry people fueled by too much to drink and I feel that I need some kind of protection.


----------



## Noomi (Nov 9, 2014)

Cleaned the house, now its time to sit back and relax.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 9, 2014)

Bringing a taser to  gun fight might not be the best choice.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 9, 2014)

Sherry said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Good grief Sherry!
> ...



Or it's just right in an oversized glass.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 9, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Cleaned the house, now its time to sit back and relax.



Somewhere in your house a spider is thinking, I have got to get busy making a web.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 9, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


An engineer!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 9, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Bringing a taser to  gun fight might not be the best choice.



Okay, I can't resist posting this scene from "Raiders of the Lost Ark"


----------



## Noomi (Nov 9, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Cleaned the house, now its time to sit back and relax.
> ...



They have already done that on the home gym outside, lol.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 9, 2014)

I must have missed the taser.


----------



## Noomi (Nov 9, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Bringing a taser to  gun fight might not be the best choice.
> ...



Best scene ever. Did you know that this scene was meant to a few minutes long, but Harrison Ford had a really bad problem with the runs and he asked if the scene could be shortened as he didn't feel that he was well enough to film the full scene. This is what he came up with.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 9, 2014)

Noomi said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



oops!  Power of suggestion, my bad.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 9, 2014)

I have found breaking a large object near the individual and then glaring at them works really well Ernie.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 9, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Bringing a taser to  gun fight might not be the best choice.
> ...


Exactly. AND being a small guy, a .40 cal with 11 rounds makes me the same size as anyone else with a gun and a good deal bigger than a guy with a box cutter.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 9, 2014)

My way is more fun, but arguably harder on the furniture.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 9, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> I have found breaking a large object near the individual and then glaring at them works really well Ernie.


Did it once with a pool cue. I was in my 20's then and it worked, but I'm 65 and weigh 140 pounds. How much fear can I put in the heart of a big 'Bama farm boy with 10 shots of Crown under his belt with a stern look? Sorry. Unfortunately, firearms are tools of the trade.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 9, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> My way is more fun, but arguably harder on the furniture.


Furniture is expensive! and I love shooting.

Hopefully, I'll get to try it out some time this week. I have a feeling it's going to be a hand full.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 9, 2014)

Hmm...I see your issue Ernie.  I was moving 250 pound dock sections this afternoon.  They outweigh me by 50 pounds.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 9, 2014)

Might be posting a bit less for the rest of November.  My boss is gone and I have additional duties until December.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 10, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
GW's student/friend Sean, his injured brother, and their family,
Tresha and hubby,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.​


----------



## Noomi (Nov 10, 2014)

Cooked dinner tonight and it was very bloody nice, too.

There is an ad on TV for a new show called How To Get Away With Murder. Sounds interesting...


----------



## Grandma (Nov 10, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Oh boy.  Thanks Sarah G. and Foxfyre.  I will have my wife go online and do some studying.  Not fun.



Honestly, the only thing that worked for me was smoking pot.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 10, 2014)

Good morning all!

Monday's smile.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 10, 2014)

Grandma said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Oh boy.  Thanks Sarah G. and Foxfyre.  I will have my wife go online and do some studying.  Not fun.
> ...


Seriously?  What if you eat the pot in some way?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 10, 2014)

All right, our Indian Summer has fled for good.

Almost seven weeks straight of sixties and seventies are now over, and we are back near our lows.  High 20s and low 30s at night, and 40s during the day.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 10, 2014)

Soo cute.  Baby singing Elvis:


Good morning.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 10, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Cooked dinner tonight and it was very bloody nice, too.
> 
> There is an ad on TV for a new show called How To Get Away With Murder. Sounds interesting...



I liked the trailers for that and it has a compelling cast.  But the one show I started watching really didn't grab me.  But then I don't watch much TV drama.  I did get Hombre the first and second seasons of "Breaking Bad" on DVDs for Christmas though just on the recommendations of USMBers.


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 10, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Cooked dinner tonight and it was very bloody nice, too.
> ...



  Good choice. If he likes it, he can see all seasons on Netflix, for $7.99 a month. One month or as many as one likes. I loved Anna Gunn, who played Walt's wife and she can now be seen in Gracepoint. Same type acting style as in Breaking Bad. She plays a cop in a small seaside town. Thursday nights at 9 on Fox. It's a series for those who like a *quiet,* *compelling murder mystery*. ( Operative word...quiet )


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 10, 2014)

Been busy for a few days.  Like Jake our nice warm autumn days are about to go bye, bye......  Today we'll be in the 70s, then by tonight it'll get down into the teens, highs tomorrow in the 30s and Wed in the twenties with single digit temps at night.  Time to put the insulating cover over the outside spigot and cover the window AC unit.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 10, 2014)

How about those Green Bay Packers!!!


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 10, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Cooked dinner tonight and it was very bloody nice, too.
> ...


I agree.  I've been trying to watch it every week but the plots are a little hard to believe for me.  I've been doing the same with Madam Secretary but it's beginning to grow on me.  I like all the actors in that.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 10, 2014)

One thing I did over the last couple of evenings was watch the entire Pacific series (the one they did after Band of Brothers).  many years ago I had the opportunity, and honor, to talk with a couple of Marines who fought in the pacific, based on their relayed experiences the mini-series was very accurate.  If you've never seen it it's not for the faint of heart but if you want an idea of what these men and women had to endure it's an excellent resource.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 10, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> How about those Green Bay Packers!!!


How about those Cleveland Browns?  Sheesh it's been a long, hard, road for them.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 10, 2014)

Here is a photo of the young buck my buddy, the vet, got with his bow yesterday on my farm.  Nice, average-sized deer.  Will be good eating!!!


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 10, 2014)

Gross, BBD.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 10, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> How about those Green Bay Packers!!!


Did ya see the Alabama/LSU game on Saturday? THAT was a football game. Roll Tide!


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 10, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> View attachment 33966
> 
> Here is a photo of the young buck my buddy, the vet, got with his bow yesterday on my farm.  Nice, average-sized deer.  Will be good eating!!!


Good clean shot.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 10, 2014)

BBD sucks putting up pics of dead animals.


----------



## R.D. (Nov 10, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


Both my sons are good cooks.   I told them girls love that


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 10, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> BBD sucks putting up pics of dead animals.



Aw, come on Sarah.  One man's poison and all that. . . .   What grosses you out  (and probably some others)  is pure art to most of the guys.  

Those of us who grew up on or around farms or grew up with hunters got used to seeing critters killed for food.  I couldn't do it then and couldn't do it now unless I or others were starving, but I sure enjoyed the good meat once it was done.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 10, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > BBD sucks putting up pics of dead animals.
> ...


Don't worry, Foxy, I could see that pic coming from days ago.  He kept talking about it and I just kept expecting the photo.

I don't care really, it just makes me feel like he sucks.


----------



## R.D. (Nov 10, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Here is a photo of the young buck my buddy, the vet, got with his bow yesterday on my farm.  Nice, average-sized deer.  Will be good eating!!!


How can you gage age?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 10, 2014)

These real estate sites are frustrating!!!!!  Set up your search for single family homes for sale and morons will list townhomes and condos as single family plus list a low "sale" price and when ya click on it it's for rent only........


----------



## peach174 (Nov 10, 2014)

For the ones who might or might not be enjoying the snow.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 10, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> These real estate sites are frustrating!!!!!  Set up your search for single family homes for sale and morons will list townhomes and condos as single family plus list a low "sale" price and when ya click on it it's for rent only........


Deception?  On the wide wide world of the interweb?

Cue Claude Raines!  "I'm shocked!  Shocked that there is gambling here!".


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 10, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > These real estate sites are frustrating!!!!!  Set up your search for single family homes for sale and morons will list townhomes and condos as single family plus list a low "sale" price and when ya click on it it's for rent only........
> ...


Not only that ya have to watch for scams especially on the major sites, already had one contact me on a rental.......  At least Zillow contacted me also stating it was most likely a scam based on what the "owner" (scammer) was saying as opposed to the original listing on other sites.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 10, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I don't particularly care what you think, Sarah G.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 10, 2014)

Play nice boys and girls.  BBD doesn't suck...ever... and Sarah feels what she feels but really guys, if we can't say something nice......well, you know the drill in the Coffee Shop.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 10, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Play nice boys and girls.  BBD doesn't suck...ever... and Sarah feels what she feels but really guys, if we can't say something nice......well, you know the drill in the Coffee Shop.


Yeah, he pretty much sucks for putting a pic of the dead animal on the board.  There was absolutely no reason for that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 10, 2014)

Some people like certain things that others might find offensive, as long as it doesn't violate board or CS rules I let it go as do most here, pass right over it without making any comment.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 10, 2014)

Some people like certain things that others might find offensive, as long as it doesn't violate board or CS rules I let it go as do most here, pass right over it without making any comment.........


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 10, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Some people like certain things that others might find offensive, as long as it doesn't violate board or CS rules I let it go as do most here, pass right over it without making any comment.........


I tend to give my opinion on message boards..


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 10, 2014)

Sigh.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 10, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Some people like certain things that others might find offensive, as long as it doesn't violate board or CS rules I let it go as do most here, pass right over it without making any comment.........
> ...


I tend, as most try not to do, is not give our opinions concerning controversial posts/pictures (not in violation of the board or CS rules) in the CS so as to not start fights........


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 10, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


We busted a scammer here in the county last month.  He was selling aquarium pumps and a stick of PVC pipe as 'radon elimination' services.

The only abatement was to the wallet and he was getting $750 per 'installation'.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 10, 2014)

About a half hour ago I looked out the front door, nice and sunny but very "breezy".  Five minutes later I glanced out the front door and the world had gone tan.  A huge dust/sand storm blew in obliterating the view across the valley then a minute later was on top of us.  The front moved through and dropped the temps 20 degrees.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 10, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


 That's true.  You do seem a little more passive aggressive than some.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 10, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Pretty sure you've seen exactly how overtly aggressive I can be on the open board.......


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 10, 2014)

Goodbye.  Time to go start combining corn.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 10, 2014)

Goodbye.  Time to go start combining corn.  It's been grand.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 10, 2014)

Goodbye.  Time to go start combining corn.  It's been grand.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (Nov 10, 2014)

_He forgot Bambi..  _


----------



## 007 (Nov 10, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> View attachment 33966
> 
> Here is a photo of the young buck my buddy, the vet, got with his bow yesterday on my farm.  Nice, average-sized deer.  Will be good eating!!!


SWEET... nice little buck. Ain't one of those big daddy's I've seen in a couple of your trail camera pics though, but lots of good meat there.

So... I think I better load up the shot gun and a box of double ott buck and head for your place...


----------



## 007 (Nov 10, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Goodbye.  Time to go start combining corn.  It's been grand.


Better git 'er in before it gets snowed on, pard.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 10, 2014)

Finally!  Some time to just zone out and visit the CS.  I decided it would be better if I didn't try to catch up on all the conversation I've missed these last days.
In addition to my usual busy schedule, I decided that the lectures  about aircraft instruments that the previous instructor passed on to me were...ehem, anemic at best.  So I have been producing the Powerpoint presentations to support my new lectures, as well as all the supporting homework and test material for the instruction.  It's pretty grueling, putting together the initial instructional material.  We're almost done with this semester, though, so I should have more time for "fun" stuff soon.
The weather here is practically tropical, hanging in the mid-40's.  I understand that the same storm that brought us these temps is putting the Lower 48 on ice.  It's been warm long enough these past few days that the ground is starting to thaw!
Still looks like I'll be relocating to south of Seattle late next summer.  It's only a few years and then I'll come home.  I just miss my granddaughters and daughter a bunch.  The task of preparing everything here, storing stuff, selling some things, and just throwing away all the usual detritus that has accumulated of the years can be daunting, as many of you know.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 10, 2014)

Yup, GW, family is everything.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 10, 2014)

All the best GW.  Moving is hell.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 10, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> All the best GW.  Moving is hell.


Fact!  I am not looking forward to leaving Alaska.  I am uniquely situated at this time, though.  I've been living in this 28' travel trailer for 7 years now, so all I really have to do is hook up to the truck and away I go.  Unfortunately, I have a lot of valuable property stored in various locations.  That's why I built the new storage place in Willow.  It's already looking pretty full.  It isn't just sorting and storing things, there are a lot of other small issues to take care of before leaving...like, finding new situations for my goats.  I have to clean up this property, too.  At least I have allowed myself just around a year to get this all done.  The other issue that concerns me is, when should I start looking for a new job?  The job situation up here is pretty good, but I understand it is not so in other places.  A buddy of mine just moved back up after two years in FL because there were no jobs available.


----------



## 007 (Nov 10, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > All the best GW.  Moving is hell.
> ...


So if you're living around Willow, then you're virtually just a hop, skip and a jump away from Wasilla and Sarah Palin. Is that the air port right there in Willow that you've been working at? Any earth quakes? How are the mosquitoes around there? I watched a new, two hour long episode of "Finding Bigfoot" on the Animal Planet channel tonight, and the mosquitoes were worse than anything I've ever seen or heard of before in my life. That would be a deal breaker I think for me as far as living up there. I hate those little blood suckers with a passion, and they just love my type O- blood.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 10, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Finally!  Some time to just zone out and visit the CS.  I decided it would be better if I didn't try to catch up on all the conversation I've missed these last days.
> In addition to my usual busy schedule, *I decided that the lectures  about aircraft instruments that the previous instructor passed on to me were...ehem, anemic at best.*  So I have been producing the Powerpoint presentations to support my new lectures, as well as all the supporting homework and test material for the instruction.  It's pretty grueling, putting together the initial instructional material.  We're almost done with this semester, though, so I should have more time for "fun" stuff soon.
> The weather here is practically tropical, hanging in the mid-40's.  I understand that the same storm that brought us these temps is putting the Lower 48 on ice.  It's been warm long enough these past few days that the ground is starting to thaw!
> Still looks like I'll be relocating to south of Seattle late next summer.  It's only a few years and then I'll come home.  I just miss my granddaughters and daughter a bunch.  The task of preparing everything here, storing stuff, selling some things, and just throwing away all the usual detritus that has accumulated of the years can be daunting, as many of you know.


I can sing Teterboro Tower.....


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 10, 2014)

For the record, I assume my avie is alive. 

<checks pulse>

Yep, I was just stretching.

I am not a hunter.  If I shot a deer I'd feel compelled to eat it, which really isn't going to happen, so I leave that to others for food and fun.  Many guys do hunt at work and at some point a person brings in their deer or turkey.  I enjoy seeing the animal up close for a minute or so, then am saddened it has died. 

I am sure many of you have witnessed the death of message boards at some point too.  This is pretty much how the final stages start.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 10, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> For the record, I assume my avie is alive.
> 
> <checks pulse>
> 
> ...


----------



## Sherry (Nov 10, 2014)

There are some days when retirement seems so far away...


----------



## Noomi (Nov 10, 2014)

Afternoon all. Back from a long day at work and the air con was broken so we all sweltered in the heat.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 10, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Afternoon all. Back from a long day at work and the air con was broken so we all sweltered in the heat.


That's ok, it's currently -2 Celsius here.........


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 10, 2014)

This was the perfect day off!  I managed to sleep in a bit, which is a true pleasure.  I tagged the 2014 Pimplebutt Christmas tree.  No one else has tagged yet!  I had the rpick of the crop literally.

Daisy the Mutt enjoyed romping around on the Christmas tree farm.   After that, we walked in the park so she could chase the damn squirrels back up in the trees where they belong.  I did some light yard work and then we walked the Grand March in the cemetery.

If you walk the length of the outside loop, you've gone a mile.  If you add in all the inner loops, make that 2.

But, for whatever reason, Daisy is getting her slut on.  That"'s right.  She posed for dog porn.

A warning to parents with young children.  The scene shots may be disturbing.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/IMG]


----------



## Sherry (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Tresha91203 (Nov 10, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > How about those Green Bay Packers!!!
> ...



We're not discussing football, college or pro, or I'll cry again.


----------



## Grandma (Nov 11, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Yeah, one could make tea with it or bake it in a muffin or something. Add it into soup maybe...


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 11, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> This was the perfect day off!  I managed to sleep in a bit, which is a true pleasure.  I tagged the 2014 Pimplebutt Christmas tree.  No one else has tagged yet!  I had the rpick of the crop literally.
> 
> Daisy the Mutt enjoyed romping around on the Christmas tree farm.   After that, we walked in the park so she could chase the damn squirrels back up in the trees where they belong.  I did some light yard work and then we walked the Grand March in the cemetery.
> 
> ...



Can't see the images Nosmo.  But based on your commentary,  I'm wondering if that is a good thing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 11, 2014)

And for all my dearest friends here in the Coffee Shop, I would appreciate some strengthening vibes sent my way--I need some guidance as to where I go from here.  I have always advocated that if you're going to fight a war, you fight to win it.  But I am also coming to realize that if a war cannot be won, then it is best to stop fighting it.

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
GW's student/friend Sean, his injured brother, and their family,
Tresha and hubby,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.
And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.​


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 11, 2014)

Tresha91203 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


Sorry, Tresha.











Roll Tide!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## Noomi (Nov 11, 2014)

Tracy's birthday gift which she will get on Thursday. It comes with small round tags, which you write your name on and the date of your birth, then hook it onto the hook under the corresponding birthday month. A woman on Facebook was making them and I thought they looked great, so I had this one personally made in colors I think Tracy will like.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 11, 2014)

Good Morning Everyone !






Link to list of Resturant free meals  and discounts at stores
2014 Veterans Day Free Meals and Discounts


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 11, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > For the record, I assume my avie is alive.
> ...


I live in Ohio and have 6 brothers in law.  We have plenty of hunters in the family and I know that people do eat the meat, cull the herd and aren't just angry killers by nature.  What I object to is posting the kill just to gross people out.

I don't care anymore tho so support of the mean guy thing worked..


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 11, 2014)

Remember the Veterans today.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 11, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



That was not the intent of what BBD did.
You seem to be the only one here who thought it was gross.
I thought it was a beautiful animal and very healthy looking so the meat will be very good to eat.
Most hunters show their hunts to show the beauty of the animal not to gross out anyone.
It is not easy to hunt an animal in the wild, it takes a lot of time and effort. A few hunters get a deer every year, but more often than not it is one or two years before they get their next one.
To the hunting world it's an honor and respect for the animal to show it.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 11, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Sure, we can't have anyone getting out of lockstep in the CS.  I should just keep my opinions to myself. 

Beautiful.


----------



## R.D. (Nov 11, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Nah, don't do that.   It's just a difference of opinion  

It's not like you're  trying to disrupt and spit in the face of the nice thing Foxie stated by  being  divisive.   Or ...is it? mwhahahahaha


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 11, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Funny, my motives are so easily questioned but the pic posted is nothing but beautiful.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 11, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



That was not a put down toward you, It was an explanation to help you understand the hunting world.


----------



## R.D. (Nov 11, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Oh come on,  I was just kidding based on the recent deliberate schism that was placed upon the CS.

I think we're all a bit sensitive, but you're still here and that's cool in my book!


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 11, 2014)

The mutual respect for each other is breaking down in here.  Put yourself in the place of the other poster before you post something.  Being jerks is not a new skill to acquire and have pride in.  Thanks for making this place a minefield.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 11, 2014)

Most of the hunters I know around here have used their two buck permits and and are on their first or second doe permit.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 11, 2014)

BBD has every right to post the picture, period.

SarahG has every right to say it bothers her.

Now let's respect one another's right.


----------



## 007 (Nov 11, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Seriously... I HIGHLY doubt he posted that picture... "just to gross people out." For one, it doesn't gross me out, two, I wanted to see it, three, it's American tradition to hunt and take pictures of your harvest that is as old as the camera. So for all your objections, I stress the opposite. I urge BBD to continue to post pictures of their harvest. What a bunch of lucky guys to have such bounty from which to hunt.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 11, 2014)

Just a heads up, even if you THINK your aunt looked awesome in her casket, I don't NEED to see a picture.  TIA


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 11, 2014)

I would encourage BBD to post his deer prizes in the hunting threads and create a link to those here.


----------



## R.D. (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (Nov 11, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Just a heads up, even if you THINK your aunt looked awesome in her casket, I don't NEED to see a picture.  TIA


Me either.


----------



## 007 (Nov 11, 2014)

Well, then I guess the new shall dictate to the old crowd here in the CS, and that shall be the end of it.

No wonder the charter members of this group are slowly disappearing.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 11, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> I would encourage BBD to post his deer prizes in the hunting threads and create a link to those here.


That might be a possible solution but we'll see.


----------



## 007 (Nov 11, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Just a heads up, even if you THINK your aunt looked awesome in her casket, I don't NEED to see a picture.  TIA


So now were to compare deer with people?

How much more absurd is all this whining going to get?

And one more thing, we never had this problem way back when this CS was founded, and it was basically all conservatives... just sayin'...


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 11, 2014)

007 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Just a heads up, even if you THINK your aunt looked awesome in her casket, I don't NEED to see a picture.  TIA
> ...


And there you have it.  Yet another political football for your dining pleasure.


----------



## 007 (Nov 11, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Instigated by you as a liberal coming in here and throwing yourself around demanding charter members of this group yield to YOUR desires. So very typical of your kind.


----------



## 007 (Nov 11, 2014)

Fuck it... I'm otta here... like Ollie... Like Becki... Like BBD... this isn't the CS we used to know...


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 11, 2014)

That's okay, you can stay.  I didn't realize this place was for charter members so I'll go.  Nice to know Becki and Ollie left because of all the Libs here too.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 11, 2014)

007 said:


> Well, then I guess the new shall dictate to the old crowd here in the CS, and that shall be the end of it.
> 
> No wonder the charter members of this group are slowly disappearing.


 
I'm charter member AND a conservative.  Requesting civility is not dictating.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 11, 2014)

Anybody want a towel?   I don't really want to throw mine in.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 11, 2014)

Looks like this last election still has people suffering from raw nerves (regardless of political affiliation) and they can't seem to find an outlet elsewhere.  
Oh well.  Cold here this morning, had some flurries last night so I'm sitting here in my robe suckin' down coffee.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 11, 2014)

What's going on here? can I still get a coffee?


----------



## R.D. (Nov 11, 2014)

It's usually mild in NJ ;(


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 11, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> That's okay, you can stay.  I didn't realize this place was for charter members so I'll go.  Nice to know Becki and Ollie left because of all the Libs here too.


Actually they didn't leave for that reason.  007 is the only one here who has consistently brought up political affiliation in a negative way against the CS rules and (hopefully) he just solved the problem by bowing out.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 11, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> What's going on here? can I still get a coffee?


Post election jitters........


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 11, 2014)

Okay that's it.  I'm out of rabbit tricks to keep the Coffee Shop the haven it was intended to be and it seems we have too few left who understand what it was supposed to be to make it viable.    And I'm not willing to see it dissolve into another Flame Zone insult thread.  So with a great deal of sadness, I am going to ask that it be closed later today.

We've had a great run and I was looking forward to our fifth anniversary, but like I said last night.  If you see that a war won't be won, at some point you just have to stop fighting it.  We were able to weather the little spats that flared up from time to time before, but oh well.   We weathered the full blown attacks on us, but oh well.

Those who want to stay in touch, PM me your e-mail addresses.  I have them for a lot of you and those who have entrusted me with them know I will not share them with anybody without your express written permission.

Those of you who have made the Coffee Shop a great place to hang out, you have my respect, affection, and appreciation.  Those who hung out with us through thick and thin, thank you.  I will miss meeting you here but hope to stay in contact in the other forums.  Those who moved on, it was good to get to know you.  And those who seemed gung ho to destroy what we have had here, congratulations and I'm sure you'll all glad hand each other and celebrate.  You win.

I really do love you guys.  But it is time to move on.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 11, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay that's it.  I'm out of rabbit tricks to keep the Coffee Shop the haven it was intended to be and it seems we have too few left who understand what it was supposed to be to make it viable.    And I'm not willing to see it dissolve into another Flame Zone insult thread.  So with a great deal of sadness, I am going to ask that it be closed later today.
> 
> We've had a great run and I was looking forward to our fifth anniversary, but like I said last night.  If you see that a war won't be won, at some point you just have to stop fighting it.  We were able to weather the little spats that flared up from time to time before, but oh well.   Those who want to stay in touch, PM me your e-mail addresses.  I have them for a lot of you and those who have entrusted me with them know I will not share them with anybody without your express written permission.
> 
> ...


Not yet.  It's post election raw nerves and it's going to take a little while to overcome.  People will eventually come around to their senses and calm down besides one person has been the primary instigator of most of the problems and he has claimed he's saying bye, bye, that should relieve much of the stress that has found it's way in here. 
Foxy, you take a break, ya need it, some of the rest of us will hold down the fort while the Indians are circling and attacking.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 11, 2014)

Simple.  We all stay.  Put Sarah G and 007 and anyone else you want on Ignore.

I won't read their nonsense, and no one else here should have to as well.

Edit: I just realized they are only two I have on actual Ignore.  Wow.

Yes, there are plenty of us who will hold the fort.


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 11, 2014)

007 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



He can post all he wants obviously. It's up to me whether I view them or not and it's up to me how I choose to think about it. I personally do not like to see trophy's of wild defenseless animals, but I understand it all and just avoid looking, IF I can help it. I understand the hunter mentality and the many reasons they use to justify it. I just don't judge them. It goes back to our hunter-gatherer roots and it helps with deer over-population. 

Unless under attack, I could personally NEVER kill a deer or any defenseless animal and I will never judge those that can. None of my business. 

Make a good day coffee-mates. The sun is sure shining here.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 11, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay that's it.  I'm out of rabbit tricks to keep the Coffee Shop the haven it was intended to be and it seems we have too few left who understand what it was supposed to be to make it viable.    And I'm not willing to see it dissolve into another Flame Zone insult thread.  So with a great deal of sadness, I am going to ask that it be closed later today.
> 
> We've had a great run and I was looking forward to our fifth anniversary, but like I said last night.  If you see that a war won't be won, at some point you just have to stop fighting it.  We were able to weather the little spats that flared up from time to time before, but oh well.   We weathered the full blown attacks on us, but oh well.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry, Foxy, but I don't respect your decision. No one is forcing you to continue to participate in the thread if it's become too burdensome, but I think it's unreasonable to bolt and lock the door to the rest of us who still want to participate. I know you started it, but does that really mean you feel it's necessary to end it just because you don't approve of how some of the patrons are acting?? If the CS is going to die, let it be OUR choice.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 11, 2014)

It's not a good day to be combining corn because of the poor weather so I have been reading through a few of the posts this morning here in the Coffee Shop.  It makes me a little sad to read what I have been reading.  Many of us, and myself included, should maybe hang our heads in shame.  I have been thinking about leaving the USMB board for some time now because, in my opinion, the rest of the board outside of the Coffee Shop is mostly garbage.  Very few of the other threads have any interest to me because what is posted is mostly garbage.  The only reason I have stayed in the past is because of the Coffee Shop.  Now, the Coffee Shop is about to collapse because that same vile crap is slowly, but surely, working it's way into the Coffee Shop.  There are very clear people who post here that always seem to be at the root of the problem, and maybe to some degree, I have been guilty of that too from time to time.  If that is a true statement, I am very sorry.  However, Foxie has created something here that needs to continue and we need to take our hats off to her and give her thanks for it, and we need to take a time out to consider what we are allowing to happen here.  The Coffee Shop is the very last place on this board that has, or use to have, a civil tone to it and it used to be a fun place to visit.  It needs to continue.  It's the only place on this board that is unique.  This Coffee Shop does not belong to "Charter Members", "Liberals", "Conservatives", "Long-time Members", or any other specific label you would like to put on someone who posts here.  It belongs to us all.  It does not belong to any specific one person.  No single person has the right, or the sole claim on it's approval of what is posted inside of the guidelines that established it.  The only exception to this, in my opinion, would be Foxie because it was her brainchild and she has suffered the most to nurture it's well-being.  Those of you, and maybe even myself, should thank her, ask for her forgiveness, and either begin to behave in here or leave.  Those of you that "tap dance" around the rules of the Coffee Shop, or constantly stir the pot, should either immediately stop, or leave and stay gone.  I sent Foxie a personal message last night and told her I was leaving the board because I did not like the tone of it any more, and specifically what was going on in the Coffee Shop.  She said if I left, then the trouble makers would win.  I think she is right.  I've never ran away from a fight so I am staying.  However, I urge everybody that comes here to stop being a pain in the ass - and that statement is aimed exactly at the people who know who they are.  I truly hope the Coffee Shop does not fall.  It would be a shame if it did.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 11, 2014)

I do respect your opinion Sherry.  And normally I would agree.  I have always refused to take credit for the Coffee Shop's success as I saw it as a team effort.   But I my name is still on the OP as well as the founding principles that went into it and the team seems to have fallen apart.    And I don't want my name on something that has turned into the very opposite of what was originally intended.  It has not escaped me that at least some of those trying to destroy what we have here did so at least in part to attack me personally, or sometimes one or more other members, but we have always had a strong enough census of teamwork and comaraderie to weather those storms, and I could shrug it off.

I know most have left because of reasons unrelated to the Coffee Shop and, while I miss those people, I have to respect their decision.   And those that have left because of a problem with me or somebody else, well I can't stop them.  When 'getting even' or punishing somebody becomes more important than other friendships, oh well.  But like I said, I'm out of hat tricks.  If I don't take sides, I have two people mad at me.  If I do take sides, all hell breaks loose.   And I'm just plain tired of walking on those eggs.

I hasten to add that I don't fault those of you who have made an effort to protest the probably unintended but actual inappropriate comments that have been almost daily events lately.  I didn't close the Coffee Shop immediately just so the air could be cleared by those of you who wanted to comment.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 11, 2014)

And BBD, you just made me cry.  (That's not necessarily a bad thing.)


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 11, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay that's it.  I'm out of rabbit tricks to keep the Coffee Shop the haven it was intended to be and it seems we have too few left who understand what it was supposed to be to make it viable.    And I'm not willing to see it dissolve into another Flame Zone insult thread.  So with a great deal of sadness, I am going to ask that it be closed later today.
> 
> We've had a great run and I was looking forward to our fifth anniversary, but like I said last night.  If you see that a war won't be won, at some point you just have to stop fighting it.  We were able to weather the little spats that flared up from time to time before, but oh well.   We weathered the full blown attacks on us, but oh well.
> 
> ...


Don't do it! We will self police. It may get ugly for a couple days, but the Coffee Shop must survive.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 11, 2014)

I've been busy with life and haven't been here that much, maybe in a way I kinda blame myself because honestly I used to be the unofficial "enforcer" of the rules and I've let it get out of hand so until some people decide to grow up and treat this place like it's supposed to be treated I'll start knocking heads again, no more mr beat around the bush and hinting.  You break the rules I'll tell you straight up, if you don't like it and refuse to comply you'll leave voluntarily or via Mod action even if I have to take on the mantle of Mod again.  Act like an adult, respect each other here and comply by the rules, that's all we ask.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 11, 2014)

Foxfyre, listen to Ernie S.  He is 100% correct, and all who want the CS to be here need to get on Board.


----------



## R.D. (Nov 11, 2014)

I just wanted to add my voice that I wish you would reconsider  Fox

Since you may pull the plug I'll be frank with my thoughts.  Sherry hit the nail on the head when a spinoff was created, and it's been a bit rough since then, but sadly  party lines were drawn and used to hurt your very welcoming and inclusive forum. 

If you close it down, their victory will be hollow, but we lose all the same.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 11, 2014)

R.D. said:


> I just wanted to add my voice that I wish you would reconsider  Fox
> 
> Since you may pull the plug I'll be frank with my thoughts.  Sherry hit the nail on the head when a spinoff was created, and it's been a bit rough since then, but sadly  party lines were drawn and used to hurt your very welcoming and inclusive forum.
> 
> If you close it down, their victory will be hollow, but we lose all the same.


Agreed!
We all need what this place offered from the beginning, namely a haven from the conflict on the rest of the board. All of us have gotten the opportunity to, at least, get to know our political opposites and perhaps understand that they are unique individuals and not part of some cadre that exists to silence our opposing views.

Closing the Coffee Shop removes that haven and the opportunity to understand people at a personal level.

If the decision to close the shop was left to the members, I'd vote "Hell No".


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 11, 2014)

I vote that the Coffee Shop remain open to all who agree to abide by it's rules.  Those that agree, quote this post and vote to keep it open.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 11, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> I vote that the Coffee Shop remain open to all who agree to abide by it's rules.  Those that agree, quote this post and vote to keep it open.


Keep it open!!


----------



## peach174 (Nov 11, 2014)

We have survived so many ups and downs and we have always prevailed them.
If it is closed now all in the past has been lost.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 11, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> I vote that the Coffee Shop remain open to all who agree to abide by it's rules.  Those that agree, quote this post and vote to keep it open.



Keep it Open


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks everybody.  I love 007 but was angry when he, out of his own frustrations, chose to make it partisan.  I love Sarah who I have come to appreciate very much even though we are miles apart socio-politically, and I would have had no problem with her saying "eww, I don't want to see that" re the dead deer, but I was angry when she unnecessarily disrespected BBD in the process.  I adore BBD more than I could ever fully explain here, but I was annoyed when he made what I interpreted as an inflammatory remark about the election even though he intended no harm, no foul.  I only single those out because they were among the most recent incidents.   I could go right on down the list--there probably isn't anybody who has been here for any time who hasn't said or posted at least something sometime or another that annoyed or irritated or just plain made me or somebody else mad.

And I'm quite certain that there isn't anybody who hasn't had at least one or two problems with me over the years.  It's going to happen just like it does in real life.  It is just the way it is in every family.

But over the years, just because we think it has usually not translated into saying it.  I was proud that we had all varieties of conservatives, liberals, moderates, and various others who were all getting along, that most had the maturity to ask themselves how important is it before responding negatively to somebody.  And if sometimes any one of us is a bit out of sorts, then oh well.  We can overlook that and love them back into good spirits and their usual nature.

So I am hearing you.  Every one of you.  I'm thinking about it.  Not convinced yet, but will admit to some wavering. 

Hombre and I have the Senior Saints luncheon shortly and I have to finish getting ready for that.  Will check back later.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 11, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> I vote that the Coffee Shop remain open to all who agree to abide by it's rules.  Those that agree, quote this post and vote to keep it open.


Agreed!


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 11, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> I vote that the Coffee Shop remain open to all who agree to abide by it's rules.  Those that agree, quote this post and vote to keep it open.



I've always been a very inconsistent poster here, but I read the posts often.  I agree, keep the CS going.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 11, 2014)

Foxfyre
You would not want Ernie's angle (as he calls me) to be out of touch again, after it took 40 years of wondering about each other?
It was this forum that got us connected again and the coffee shop that has kept us connected with what we are doing with our lives after Woodstock.
I would have never seen the pic's of his grandkids for his birthday if not for the coffee shop
We would not have any of our wonderful pictures and images that we all share and love each and every day.
It would be a shame to shut down all of the laughs and giggles and smiles that we all share and have grown to love.
We are all such a wonderful group of diversified people it would be a shame not to have it any longer.
Eventually everything will settle down and get back to normal.
We are after all pretty good at policing each other.
None of these wonderful things happen on the rest of the board only here.


----------



## R.D. (Nov 11, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> I vote that the Coffee Shop remain open to all who agree to abide by it's rules.  Those that agree, quote this post and vote to keep it open.


Keep it open


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 11, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> I vote that the Coffee Shop remain open to all who agree to abide by it's rules.  Those that agree, quote this post and vote to keep it open.



I agree.  It's a nice respite from some of the nastiness of the rest of the forum.  I like coming here some days and chatting about non-political things.    Even if I don't always post, I do stop by and read.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## Pogo (Nov 11, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Thanks everybody.  I love 007 but was angry when he, out of his own frustrations, chose to make it partisan.  I love Sarah who I have come to appreciate very much even though we are miles apart socio-politically, and I would have had no problem with her saying "eww, I don't want to see that" re the dead deer, but I was angry when she unnecessarily disrespected BBD in the process.  I adore BBD more than I could ever fully explain here, but I was annoyed when he made what I interpreted as an inflammatory remark about the election even though he intended no harm, no foul.  I only single those out because they were among the most recent incidents.   I could go right on down the list--there probably isn't anybody who has been here for any time who hasn't said or posted at least something sometime or another that annoyed or irritated or just plain made me or somebody else mad.
> 
> And I'm quite certain that there isn't anybody who hasn't had at least one or two problems with me over the years.  It's going to happen just like it does in real life.  It is just the way it is in every family.
> 
> ...



Wow Foxy, this was disturbing to read.  I'm not qualified to tell you what your best course is, none of us are, but from a selfish POV I'm inclined to say, without naming or intending specific names, "if you close the CS, the terrorists win".

I'm hoping you'll consider what it means to those who partake as far as human connections.  In the political forums  I'd prolly have very little in common with Peach, but here I found out she's a hammered dulcimer player.  That's pretty rare, and it's because of the Coffee Shop.  In the political forums I'd prolly have very little in common with Ernie, but here I find out about the World Market and exotic strains of coffee.  The CS is responsible for that enrichment too.  Then there's Ringel's vital tech advice on anything from computers to plumbing.  Nosmo's ongoing novel.  BBD's artfully capricious dog-diary.  And of course, advice from all corners on dealing with a cat who thinks he's Tarzan (however briefly).  

Not to even mention the spiritual energy prayers and good wishes transmitted daily and nightly.

This thread is to blame for all of that, so I guess whatever you decide is best, at the very least you deserve this note of, for lack of a better word, Thanksgiving.  

I'd echo what Ringel said - you deserve a break, and you deserve more thanks than you get for herding us cats here.  If you ultimately decide it's not worth the hassle, I for one will understand.  But I will also haz a big sad.  

I'd like to send you back a maxim you often use, and that is:
"This too shall pass".


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 11, 2014)

It's Veteran's Day.  My American Legion Post will be having our annual Post members banquet tonight.  We'll all be feasting on some great chow, looking at our lovely wives who will be dressed like the princesses they are, and the majority of us will be wearing a suit and tie.  It will be a grand event as it always is.  I would like to say just a couple of things...

THANK YOU to all the veterans who have served our fine country.

Secondly, I hope Mrs. BBD will at least let me take my tie off before I begin to wash dishes after the event.  (I drew the short straw this year and will be on KP duty after we all eat.)


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 11, 2014)

I might have to go to Outhouse...... ummmmm, Outback and get my free Bloomin' Onion........


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## peach174 (Nov 11, 2014)

One of the most important reasons to keep the coffee shop open is this;



LoneLaugher said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Why does the Coffee Shop still exist? It appears to be full of whining cons.
> ...



The Libs keep piloting to close it down because they are so jealous of it.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 11, 2014)

peach174 said:


> One of the most important reasons to keep the coffee shop open is this;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahaha! I knew someone would do that. You people are like pavlov's dogs.

Enjoy your dead animals.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 11, 2014)

peach174 said:


> One of the most important reasons to keep the coffee shop open is this;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'mon Peach.  That is a _satire _thread.  It's not honest to pretend it's a straightforward post.

And it's inching back to the same kind of divisive poison that started this.
Sigh.  Maybe Foxy's right after all.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 11, 2014)

Before I leave this lovely place, tell me how posting a pic of a dead dear kill isn't offensive but posting a pick of a dead dog kill would be.


----------



## R.D. (Nov 11, 2014)

peach174 said:


> One of the most important reasons to keep the coffee shop open is this;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never could understand that.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 11, 2014)

I don't blame George Washington for the ills of America.  I don't expect changes to the Constitution to be a shortfall of Thomas Jefferson.  I also don't expect Foxfyre to be responsible for what others say in the CS.

None of us can take ownership of what the CS has become through the years.  It evolved on its own after a gentle nudge by Foxfyre.  We do need to take responsibility for protecting and nuturing the CS.

<<<nice kitty (opinions vary) not nice kitty>>>

Which part of that do you want to work on with your inner kitty?

The board has reduced my ammo pile to a partial box emotionally.  I'll gladly stay with whoever wants to make a stand, until my little claws are spent.

Seriously, I'm a cute kitty, why do I have to fight?


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 11, 2014)

Herding cats???

Whoa!

Just whoa, I mean we can kennel dogs first right?


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 11, 2014)

Ravi said:


> Before I leave this lovely place, tell me how posting a pic of a dead dear kill isn't offensive but posting a pick of a dead dog kill would be.


 
Dead dears ARE offensive, dead deer less so.  Probably because I see them beside the road this time of year.  The deer I mean.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 11, 2014)

Pogo said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > One of the most important reasons to keep the coffee shop open is this;
> ...



Opps! Sorry I thought it was from the political thread. I did not realize that it was from the flame zone.
But you are right sorry Pogo.
But it also shows that some things are not what they seem to be sometimes on the board. Mine was a very simple and thoughtless mistake just like some of us do from time to time. After all we are only human and humans all make mistakes.
Just like I make mistakes on the threads out there where I forget to put up the links sometimes.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 11, 2014)

Ravi said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > One of the most important reasons to keep the coffee shop open is this;
> ...


You watched this just in case someone posted that post here so you could gloat..........??!!!
I mean, seriously, you're kidding..... right?


----------



## Ravi (Nov 11, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Guilty as charged. Sorry to burst your Ravi loving bubble, Ringo. 

The bonus was someone actually calling me into this thread. I never expected that.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 11, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Before I leave this lovely place, tell me how posting a pic of a dead dear kill isn't offensive but posting a pick of a dead dog kill would be.
> ...





I think the big difference is we eat deer but dogs are our companions.
But then again, I see from the point of view that if you had a pet deer who would also be your compaion it would be just as upsetting.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 11, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Now your getting it.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 11, 2014)

Okay, I've pulled out a chocolate Tootsie Roll Pop.  Good luck harshing my mellow.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 11, 2014)

Ravi said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > One of the most important reasons to keep the coffee shop open is this;
> ...



I would not gloat too much Ravi when you misspell words (Deer not dear) yourself.
You also proved my point.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 11, 2014)

Okay guys, let's drop it.  I asked Ravi the question because I like her and didn't expect her to play the troll here.  Guess I was wrong.  
Rav, I don't shit in your house, why do you feel you have to shit in mine?


----------



## Ravi (Nov 11, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Just a simple, thoughtless mistake, hon. Thanks for inviting me in. Ciao.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 11, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay guys, let's drop it.  I asked Ravi the question because I like her and didn't expect her to play the troll here.  Guess I was wrong.
> Rav, I don't shit in your house, why do you feel you have to shit in mine?


I'm leaving. I was alerted to this thread, so I posted. Otherwise I would have just quietly snickered in private.

Enjoy!


----------



## peach174 (Nov 11, 2014)

Ravi said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


 
Yes you did.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 11, 2014)

Chewy center alert!


----------



## peach174 (Nov 11, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


She waited for 2 1/2 hours to do it too, Very Sad thing to do.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 11, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay guys, let's drop it.  I asked Ravi the question because I like her and didn't expect her to play the troll here.  Guess I was wrong.
> Rav, I don't shit in your house, why do you feel you have to shit in mine?



Agreed


----------



## peach174 (Nov 11, 2014)

Did anybody go for their free meals today?
My husband did. He went to Denny's for his free grand slam breakfast.
He is a very happy camper now.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 11, 2014)

For years I have posted photos of deer here in the Coffee Shop - both alive that I captured on my trail cameras and ones that have been harvested on my farm during deer season.  Never until just recently has there been a complaint or an attack on me for doing so.  I guess the times are changing.  I feel responsible for the up roar that has been going on here in the Coffee Shop with both the posting of the deer and possibly a comment I made on election night that was totally taken out of content.  I can't be a part of this any more.  There are people here now that lay in wait for any opportunity to cause a fuss and create troubles and I don't want to be a part of that.  I have too many other things I can be doing with my time.

If in the past I have offended anybody, in any way, I beg your pardon and ask for your forgiveness.  I think it's best that I move along with the hopes that the Coffee Shop will become what it once was and in the future be a place for fun - not conflict.  With that said, I wish you all a good day and a bright future.  Because the USMB board has no real interest for me, with the exception of the Coffee Shop, I will be leaving the board for good and I shall not return.  I leave you all with the hopes of a peaceful future for you all.


----------



## 007 (Nov 11, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Thanks everybody.  I love 007 but was angry when he, out of his own frustrations, chose to make it partisan.


You can always count on me to say what everyone is thinking, but afraid to say. I'll take the heat, because frankly getting the truth out in the open to me is more important than dancing around the issue speaking in nuance and pretending it doesn't exist. What I said was true. Look back at the beginning of this CS. Look at who was here. Look how long we went without a single issue, and then the first issues that we did have were when a liberal would waltz in and spew some trash before a mod warned them to leave. Now the CS is full of liberals, and who's fault that is we can all speculate, but I don't think it takes a rocket scientist to figure out that after all, the people now in the CS have fought tooth and nail else where on the board, and also more than likely have developed a genuine disgust for each other. So to expect them all to just wondrously and peacefully meld together and play nicey, nicey is, well, a little pollyannaish in thinking. It just can't be. Not forever. Sooner or later something will happen to set off events such as we've recently seen, because the worlds in which these people all live in are far too different, as we've also witnessed. So if you're going to expect people from both sides of the spectrum to post in here Ff, then you might as well get used to some fireworks once and awhile. You don't want the fireworks, then I guess we should start a conservative only, and/or liberal only CS, and separate out again.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 11, 2014)

You probably know where you can stick that bs right 007?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 11, 2014)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks everybody.  I love 007 but was angry when he, out of his own frustrations, chose to make it partisan.
> ...


Here's the reality, the rules state no politics, you are the one inserting politics and have been the primary reason for the contention in the CS lately.  I don't care how long you've been posting here, either abide by the rules or leave, if you refuse to do either the Mods will get involved and make the decision for you.  End of discussion.


----------



## R.D. (Nov 11, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> For years I have posted photos of deer here in the Coffee Shop - both alive that I captured on my trail cameras and ones that have been harvested on my farm during deer season.  Never until just recently has there been a complaint or an attack on me for doing so.  I guess the times are changing.  I feel responsible for the up roar that has been going on here in the Coffee Shop with both the posting of the deer and possibly a comment I made on election night that was totally taken out of content.  I can't be a part of this any more.  There are people here now that lay in wait for any opportunity to cause a fuss and create troubles and I don't want to be a part of that.  I have too many other things I can be doing with my time.
> 
> If in the past I have offended anybody, in any way, I beg your pardon and ask for your forgiveness.  I think it's best that I move along with the hopes that the Coffee Shop will become what it once was and in the future be a place for fun - not conflict.  With that said, I wish you all a good day and a bright future.  Because the USMB board has no real interest for me, with the exception of the Coffee Shop, I will be leaving the board for good and I shall not return.  I leave you all with the hopes of a peaceful future for you all.


You're leaving won't change a thing.

A turf war of sorts was thrown down a few weeks a ago, I guess you missed it.  CS has been a target from some for years, some people miss that too.    Others made Election Day comments and as you mentioned deer pics are not new.  Just like Fox not shutting down, I wish you would reconsider leaving.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 11, 2014)

There are cons and libs here who simply want to have their ways and spit on others here.

Absolutely unacceptable.  Let's leave the partisanship outside.


----------



## 007 (Nov 11, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> You probably know where you can stick that bs right 007?


Stop playing around, son. The time for lying to yourself and everyone else is past. With the coming of libs in the CS, it's the 900 lb gorilla in the room. With the underlying friction it's caused, it was bound to boil over at some point, and it did.

Now it's ruined it for those of us that started the whole thing. Sure Ff started the thread, but without the charter group of us people, us CONSERVATIVES, that assembled and enjoyed chatting with each other, it would have went the way of all the other attempts by other's to duplicate it.

You just got a taste of what libs think of this place from Ravi. They're here to butt in and disrupt, and now they're laughing their asses off, because they've accomplished their goal.

Infiltrate, divide and conquer. Works every time. Intellectual Warfare 101.

United we stand, divided we fall.


----------



## 007 (Nov 11, 2014)

R.D. said:


> CS has been a target from some for years, some people miss that too.


Yup.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 11, 2014)

There was a reason that the OP states leave your politics and spurs at the door.  This has never been a place for 'conservatives' or any particular ideology.  Many of our friends here over the years--many still here--have been openly left of center, and have been important to our little community here.  We have discussed in the past that whatever problems anybody has with anybody else on this board or any other will not be brought in here.

The most angry I have EVER been in the Coffee Shop is when somebody forgot that.

Over the years we have had a number of staunch leftists and rightists who were able to find common ground outside of sociopolitical issues and many of those became good friends.  And those left, right, and in the middle once were unified in admonishing those who did bring politics or controversial issues in here and did not allow it. For heavens sake, if we can't be grown up enough to make a friendly, supportive message board thread work, what chance is there for society as a whole?  For our nation?

I have had to develop a back bone and shrug off childish actions of some fair weather friends who apparently never read or understood the intent of the OP.  And I have mourned the loss of people I had thoroughly enjoy interacting with when they left the board for other reasons.   Maybe I put too much faith in too many.

But because there are several who seem to understand and are willing to stand up for the goodness of the Coffee Shop, I am very reluctant to blow you all off and just do what my gut wants to do.  So I will sleep on it for at least one night before taking any action.

I hope those who have been so important to the Coffee Shop all these years--so important to me--will do the same.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 11, 2014)

We actually made it up to the low 40s today  but now it's around 28 degrees, windy and it looks like snow clouds moving in.........  Jasper, our oldest cat (short, fine hair) ran out, stopped dead in his tracks and ran back inside......


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 11, 2014)

Weather is chilly and bright blue sun glaring sky stares down on us.

Went and saw "Interstellar."  What an amazing movie.  The science nerds will have their fun with.  As narrative and metaphor, it makes one think about man and the universe.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 11, 2014)

007 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > You probably know where you can stick that bs right 007?
> ...





Ringel05 said:


> We actually made it up to the low 40s today  but now it's around 28 degrees, windy and it looks like snow clouds moving in.........  Jasper, our oldest cat (short, fine hair) ran out, stopped dead in his tracks and ran back inside......



Bundle up and keep warm.
I hope you have some good indoor entertainment.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 11, 2014)

peach174 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


The USMB, books, TV, video games, playing with the cats (who are both napping now) and talking with the wife. 
Not necessarily in that order. 
Tomorrow we have to go up to Pueblo, CO for my wife's ortho consult on her knee, it's supposed to be highs in the low 20s.......


----------



## peach174 (Nov 11, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> There was a reason that the OP states leave your politics and spurs at the door.  This has never been a place for 'conservatives' or any particular ideology.  Many of our friends here over the years--many still here--have been openly left of center, and have been important to our little community here.  We have discussed in the past that whatever problems anybody has with anybody else on this board or any other will not be brought in here.
> 
> The most angry I have EVER been in the Coffee Shop is when somebody forgot that.
> 
> ...



We can't let them win.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 11, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > There was a reason that the OP states leave your politics and spurs at the door.  This has never been a place for 'conservatives' or any particular ideology.  Many of our friends here over the years--many still here--have been openly left of center, and have been important to our little community here.  We have discussed in the past that whatever problems anybody has with anybody else on this board or any other will not be brought in here.
> ...


They wont.


----------



## R.D. (Nov 11, 2014)

It's relatively warm for us but the colors are breathtaking


----------



## peach174 (Nov 11, 2014)

R.D. said:


> It's relatively warm for us but the colors are breathtaking



Wow that's beautiful


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 11, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Weather is chilly and bright blue sun glaring sky stares down on us.
> 
> Went and saw "Interstellar."  What an amazing movie.  The science nerds will have their fun with.  As narrative and metaphor, it makes one think about man and the universe.



Nolan has made some very good movies, so I'm interested in Interstellar.  It's been getting some mixed reviews from critics, but I rarely put a lot of stock in 'professional' reviews.  I'm not sure I'll see it in the theater though, I rarely do that.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 11, 2014)

Most of our fall colors are long gone now.
Was thinking about this this morning, when we go to bed we turn the heat down to 62 degrees, when we wake up it's usually comfortable in the house at that temp though we will turn it up to 64 but as the day progresses we keep having to up the temp until it hits 70 degrees in the late afternoon, early evening.  When it's running in the evening it's warm, after the heat shuts off it gets cool quickly.......  Sooooo, why am I comfortable at 62 in the morning but chilly at 70 in the evening........?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 11, 2014)

It's a three hour sit and watch.  But well worth it.  And worth waiting until you can rent or Netflix it.  A great narrative metaphor for humankind and our place in the cosmos.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Nov 11, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> I vote that the Coffee Shop remain open to all who agree to abide by it's rules.  Those that agree, quote this post and vote to keep it open.



Keep it open.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay that's it.  I'm out of rabbit tricks to keep the Coffee Shop the haven it was intended to be and it seems we have too few left who understand what it was supposed to be to make it viable.    And I'm not willing to see it dissolve into another Flame Zone insult thread.  So with a great deal of sadness, I am going to ask that it be closed later today.
> 
> We've had a great run and I was looking forward to our fifth anniversary, but like I said last night.  If you see that a war won't be won, at some point you just have to stop fighting it.  We were able to weather the little spats that flared up from time to time before, but oh well.   We weathered the full blown attacks on us, but oh well.
> 
> ...


I've not been posting much the past few weeks either here or elsewhere on the board, so I don't know what brings this about.

But, I say keep The Coffee Shop open.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 11, 2014)

A gold star for the first one who gets this.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2014)

Today, work arranged for some members of the VFW to come to our corporate campus and perform a ceremonial flag raising on the flagpole at our main campus building.  It began at 1:00.  The flagpole is in front of the entrance to the building  There is a grass circle approximately 100 feet across with the flagpole in the center.  Around that is a paved drive for people to drive up to the front of the building to load or unload passengers.  At 1:00, there was approximately 500 people standing outside waiting for the raising of the flag.  All were standing to the outside of the paved drive that circles the grass.  One of the gentlemen from the VFW walked to the flagpole and asked all the veterans to come onto the grass.  We all left the crowd and stepped onto the grass and formed a semi-circle around the flagpole.  Men and women alike, ages from probably 25 to 70, standing shoulder to shoulder in a semi-circle and facing the flagpole.  I didn't do a count, but estimate that there was between 65 and 75 people.  The Honor Guard delivered the flag to the pole and attached it to the ropes.  As they began to hoist the flag I raised my arm in salute.  At the end, all the men from the VFW walked the entire line and shook every persons hand and thanked them for their service.

After the ceremony was over and I got back to my desk, one of my coworkers came by and he asked me something.  He said, "What was the signal for all of you to salute?  I didn't hear anybody say anything, but every one of you on the grass saluted at the exact same time."  I hadn't noticed that because I was looking at the flag and the Honor Guard.  I told him the only signal was the flag being raised.  He said it looked almost orchestrated because we all saluted at the same time.  The law that allows for military veterans to salute the hoisting of the flag (as active military do) was passed in 2008.  I find it interesting that every one of us on that grass knew that.

Every company that one works for has good and bad things about it.  The fact that today, my employer arranged for a Veterans Day ceremony (as they do every year), shows that there are some very positive things about the company culture.  Today was a good day.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> A gold star for the first one who gets this.


Ding Dong the wicked witch is dead.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 11, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > A gold star for the first one who gets this.
> ...



And here ya go. . . . .






You're quick.  I had to think about it for a good while before the light bulb came on.  But I'm tired tonight.  Probably need chocolate.  Think I'll remedy that right now.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 11, 2014)

"the chocolate is melting, melting?

I don't get it


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 11, 2014)

Alan1 is awesome sauce!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 11, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Today, work arranged for some members of the VFW to come to our corporate campus and perform a ceremonial flag raising on the flagpole at our main campus building.  It began at 1:00.  The flagpole is in front of the entrance to the building  There is a grass circle approximately 100 feet across with the flagpole in the center.  Around that is a paved drive for people to drive up to the front of the building to load or unload passengers.  At 1:00, there was approximately 500 people standing outside waiting for the raising of the flag.  All were standing to the outside of the paved drive that circles the grass.  One of the gentlemen from the VFW walked to the flagpole and asked all the veterans to come onto the grass.  We all left the crowd and stepped onto the grass and formed a semi-circle around the flagpole.  Men and women alike, ages from probably 25 to 70, standing shoulder to shoulder in a semi-circle and facing the flagpole.  I didn't do a count, but estimate that there was between 65 and 75 people.  The Honor Guard delivered the flag to the pole and attached it to the ropes.  As they began to hoist the flag I raised my arm in salute.  At the end, all the men from the VFW walked the entire line and shook every persons hand and thanked them for their service.
> 
> After the ceremony was over and I got back to my desk, one of my coworkers came by and he asked me something.  He said, "What was the signal for all of you to salute?  I didn't hear anybody say anything, but every one of you on the grass saluted at the exact same time."  I hadn't noticed that because I was looking at the flag and the Honor Guard.  I told him the only signal was the flag being raised.  He said it looked almost orchestrated because we all saluted at the same time.  The law that allows for military veterans to salute the hoisting of the flag (as active military do) was passed in 2008.  I find it interesting that every one of us on that grass knew that.
> 
> Every company that one works for has good and bad things about it.  The fact that today, my employer arranged for a Veterans Day ceremony (as they do every year), shows that there are some very positive things about the company culture.  Today was a good day.



Heart warming story Alan.  I should give you two gold stars for that.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 11, 2014)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Wasilla is about a 20-30 minute drive from my place.  I actually work at the main airport in Anchorage (Ted Stevens International).  Since the price of fuel has skyrocketed, I only get to spend weekends and off time at my place in Willow.  Otherwise, I'm camped at a friend's place about 30 miles from Anchorage.  But since I like my "heavies", and working on big Boeings pays more than working on little Cessnas, I persevere. 
Mosquitoes...a mixed bag.  I've been places where you stand downwind of a smoky campfire because they don't like the smoke.  Yes, it makes breathing difficult, but you'd be sucking down bugs anyway.  I've been up on the North Slope when you could be coated with a writhing black blanket of the damned nuisances, too.  I have found that eating lots of garlic and Vitamin B helps, though.  I remember one field exercise up near Fairbanks.  It was July, rained every afternoon.  But that area gets way to muggy and hot to sleep in a tent.  So, I would use my poncho as a shelter and arrange a mosquito net underneath.  I swear, the danged 'sqitoes would make a coordinated effort to jump in unison, just to get that net close enough to bite me through it.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> And here ya go. . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe you need booze.  That's what I relied on for the answer.  \~/


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Alan1 is awesome sauce!


Or on the sauce.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 11, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Today, work arranged for some members of the VFW to come to our corporate campus and perform a ceremonial flag raising on the flagpole at our main campus building.  It began at 1:00.  The flagpole is in front of the entrance to the building  There is a grass circle approximately 100 feet across with the flagpole in the center.  Around that is a paved drive for people to drive up to the front of the building to load or unload passengers.  At 1:00, there was approximately 500 people standing outside waiting for the raising of the flag.  All were standing to the outside of the paved drive that circles the grass.  One of the gentlemen from the VFW walked to the flagpole and asked all the veterans to come onto the grass.  We all left the crowd and stepped onto the grass and formed a semi-circle around the flagpole.  Men and women alike, ages from probably 25 to 70, standing shoulder to shoulder in a semi-circle and facing the flagpole.  I didn't do a count, but estimate that there was between 65 and 75 people.  The Honor Guard delivered the flag to the pole and attached it to the ropes.  As they began to hoist the flag I raised my arm in salute.  At the end, all the men from the VFW walked the entire line and shook every persons hand and thanked them for their service.
> 
> After the ceremony was over and I got back to my desk, one of my coworkers came by and he asked me something.  He said, "What was the signal for all of you to salute?  I didn't hear anybody say anything, but every one of you on the grass saluted at the exact same time."  I hadn't noticed that because I was looking at the flag and the Honor Guard.  I told him the only signal was the flag being raised.  He said it looked almost orchestrated because we all saluted at the same time.  The law that allows for military veterans to salute the hoisting of the flag (as active military do) was passed in 2008.  I find it interesting that every one of us on that grass knew that.
> 
> Every company that one works for has good and bad things about it.  The fact that today, my employer arranged for a Veterans Day ceremony (as they do every year), shows that there are some very positive things about the company culture.  Today was a good day.



What a super story, Alan.  And thank you for your service!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 11, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Ewww.   I haven't had a mosquito bite in years.....and we frequently have our front door, sans screen, standing wide open on a summer night.  The only place really REALLY bad for mosquitos that I have been was in Plainview TX--on Hombre and my very first date I think I counted 33 mosquito bites from sitting at the drive-in movie in a hardtop convertible with all the windows down that night.  And one summer we vacationed in Minnesota where the mosquitos get big enough to saddle and they have dubbed them the state bird.

But what you are describing sounds worse.  I don't remember any mosquitos when we were vacationing in Alaska and we spent a lot of time in the Talkeetna area in August then.  Were we just lucky?


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Today, work arranged for some members of the VFW to come to our corporate campus and perform a ceremonial flag raising on the flagpole at our main campus building.  It began at 1:00.  The flagpole is in front of the entrance to the building  There is a grass circle approximately 100 feet across with the flagpole in the center.  Around that is a paved drive for people to drive up to the front of the building to load or unload passengers.  At 1:00, there was approximately 500 people standing outside waiting for the raising of the flag.  All were standing to the outside of the paved drive that circles the grass.  One of the gentlemen from the VFW walked to the flagpole and asked all the veterans to come onto the grass.  We all left the crowd and stepped onto the grass and formed a semi-circle around the flagpole.  Men and women alike, ages from probably 25 to 70, standing shoulder to shoulder in a semi-circle and facing the flagpole.  I didn't do a count, but estimate that there was between 65 and 75 people.  The Honor Guard delivered the flag to the pole and attached it to the ropes.  As they began to hoist the flag I raised my arm in salute.  At the end, all the men from the VFW walked the entire line and shook every persons hand and thanked them for their service.
> ...


See Ms Foxy (not to toot my own horn), but it's posts like that that make The Coffee Shop what it is.  Ollie, Big Black Dog, you and a hundred other people share heart warmers here.  
Keep The Coffee Shop open.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 11, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Weather is chilly and bright blue sun glaring sky stares down on us.
> ...


I rarely pay attention to the critics, as well.  If I'm interested enough, I'll watch a movie and make the judgment for myself.  A recommendation that science nerds might approve intrigues me, I must admit.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 11, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Mosquito population varies greatly depending on how much rain, and where you are.  The North Slope is always infested.  In June, when my girls were up here, the mosquitos were bad enough that the granddaughters chose to spend most of their time indoors, reading and playing games.  I am allergic to DEET so had to find a non-deet alternative.  Again, consuming copious quantities of garlic helps.  Later in the year, like August, it's the biting flies (we call them whitesocks) that are the biggest nuisance.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 11, 2014)

4:30 and already dark here.  At least we aren't cold...well, relatively speaking.  It's still above freezing (36F) and muddy!  I seem to have missed some kind of dust up here, but will urge a continuation of the CS.  While I have been here seldom lately, I still consider it a refuge from some of the less...nice...places on the internets, and on USMB.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ewww.   I haven't had a mosquito bite in years.....and we frequently have our front door, sans screen, standing wide open on a summer night.  The only place really REALLY bad for mosquitos that I have been was in Plainview TX--on Hombre and my very first date I think I counted 33 mosquito bites from sitting at the drive-in movie in a hardtop convertible with all the windows down that night.  And one summer we vacationed in Minnesota where the mosquitos get big enough to saddle and they have dubbed them the state bird.
> 
> But what you are describing sounds worse.  I don't remember any mosquitos when we were vacationing in Alaska and we spent a lot of time in the Talkeetna area in August then.  Were we just lucky?


I tell ya, it's a fact that some people either taste better or smell better to mosquitoes.
Some 20 years back, me, my ex-bro-inlaw (Dan) and his room mate (Mike) used to summertime night catfish.  The mosquitoes would be tearing Mike up whilst Dan and I wouldn't get a single mosquito bite.  Something about Mike attracted the mosquitoes.  We took him fishing with us mostly for that reason.


----------



## R.D. (Nov 11, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > A gold star for the first one who gets this.
> ...




I could only come up with "hostess with the mostest"


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 11, 2014)

Alan got it.  But it really did take me an embarrassingly long time to figure out.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Mosquito population varies greatly depending on how much rain, and where you are.  The North Slope is always infested.  In June, when my girls were up here, the mosquitos were bad enough that the granddaughters chose to spend most of their time indoors, reading and playing games.  I am allergic to DEET so had to find a non-deet alternative.  Again, consuming copious quantities of garlic helps.  Later in the year, like August, it's the biting flies (we call them whitesocks) that are the biggest nuisance.


Whitesocks sound a lot like sweat bees.  During the summer it seems like sweat attracts them, they land on you and bite instead of stinging like regular bees.  Once sweat bees get attracted to you it is almost impossible to chase them off when you are outdoors.  Very annoying insects.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 11, 2014)

alan1 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Mosquito population varies greatly depending on how much rain, and where you are.  The North Slope is always infested.  In June, when my girls were up here, the mosquitos were bad enough that the granddaughters chose to spend most of their time indoors, reading and playing games.  I am allergic to DEET so had to find a non-deet alternative.  Again, consuming copious quantities of garlic helps.  Later in the year, like August, it's the biting flies (we call them whitesocks) that are the biggest nuisance.
> ...


Nah, we have sweat bees, too.  White socks are also called no-see-ums, I believe.  They bite.  Leave nice little bits that get infected.  They're small enough to get through most mosquito nets and are unaffected by most bug dope.


----------



## SixFoot (Nov 11, 2014)

Cheers, folks! Winter is here. Hope everyone is good and warm!


----------



## Sherry (Nov 11, 2014)

R.D. said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I thought it was something about the witch being a ho.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 11, 2014)

Ravi said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > One of the most important reasons to keep the coffee shop open is this;
> ...


I see what you're doing there. I doubt it will work.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 11, 2014)

Pogo said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > One of the most important reasons to keep the coffee shop open is this;
> ...


That shit doesn't belong here. By all means, discuss the post in the thread it came from, but when someone who is a very infrequent visitor jumps in to stir up shit, ignore her.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 11, 2014)

Huston, this is Tranquility base here, the CS has landed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 12, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
GW's student/friend Sean, his injured brother, and their family,
Tresha and hubby,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.​


----------



## Mertex (Nov 12, 2014)

peach174 said:


> One of the most important reasons to keep the coffee shop open is this;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a load of BS.  Nobody is trying to close it down.  The ones that are responsible for the possibility of closing it down are people like you and those that thanked your post for making the type of remarks like you just did.  The rules of the Coffee Shop are that no politics or religion are to be discussed.  Most of us with sensibility toward Foxy, who is the OP and is trying to make this place a non-partisan thread for everyone to feel welcome, refrain from making those types of comments.  But, how can a person feel welcome when people like you and 007 and others decide that you don't have to obey the rules, because somehow you are privileged and you can throw dirt in the face of those that disagree with you politically.  And I understand FF's position in not wanting to go against those she likes, who she considers friends, but who continue to do the same thing over and over.  If it was not mentioned, reported or brought out by someone, when one of these people posts their insensitive slurs, it would just be swept under the rug, as if it never happened. 

The other place was not opened to compete with the Coffee Shop, it was opened with the distinct goal to not let anyone violate the rules and make anyone feel uncomfortable.  It has been said or implied by some that many have left the Forum and the Coffee Shop because Liberals came in and ruined it, but the ones ruining it are the ones that don't seem to know that rules are not meant to apply to some and not to others, and who seem to not want a non-partisan thread, but instead want to make it known that those that don't have the same political leaning are not really welcomed here.

So before you go spewing more hate and accusing us of piloting to close it down, you need to know that I'm not  jealous of it, and I don't believe anyone else is either.   I am disappointed, because I used to love to post here and thought I had friends here who were able to converse about other things we have in common and leave the politics, religion and fighting for the other Forums.  Having to put up with those who feel they are above the rules and don't care that their insensitive remarks can hurt feelings is not pleasant and that is why some of us have decided not to post here anymore.

Perhaps you all need to make up your minds whether or not you really want everyone to feel welcomed or whether you just want those who think and like the same things, including politics to do so.  But don't imply that it is a non-partisan thread and then let some throw their barbs whenever they feel like it.


----------



## Grandma (Nov 12, 2014)

Mertex is right. 

But it's not just here, the whole site is being overrun by posters with no sense of community. And it's being abandoned by cool members that hate the new software.

Policing has to be done. The idea that there aren't so many people here so we have to appease the ones that remain is just wrong. Get rid of the losers and the winners will come back.


And it's DingDong the witch is dead.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 12, 2014)

Mertex is very right.  The Cappucino Corral (spelling is deliberate) was opened by me and is for ALL USMB members completely irrespective of ideology and any other orientation,  to shoot the shit without getting shot at.  Hence,  "Corral" in the thread title.  [emoji14] 

In the Cappucino Corral, the rules of the Lounge are strictly and politely enforced.  In the last months in the Coffee Shop,  I have witnessed numerous blatant attacks on specific members and of Liberals in general,  a move that has forever destroyed the trust and spirit of friendliness here in the Coffee Shop. In my opinion,  the damage is irreparable. It is irreparable because it has gone on with impunity for so long. 

A great deal of the blame for forever having poisoned the well lies squarely with 007,  whose vicious postings were not only tolerated,  but thanked by regulars in the CS.  It was at this moment that my suspicion was confirmed: that Liberals are just barely tolerated here and if you scratch just one Millimeter under the surface,  it gets ugly really fast.  

Not so at the Cappucino Corral: there we don't care if you sleep with your rifle or long for the days of Kruschev,   whether you believe in one G-d,  many gods or no god at all,  whether you love hot women or hunky men - none of that is important.  In other words,  the CC does the things that the CS claims to do,  but fails utterly.  And the reason why it fails utterly is because there has (probably) always been a strong undercurrent of bare-minimum tolerance for Liberals and if people think that people haven't noticed it,  they are fooling themselves. With that kind of fake tolerance,  any project is bound to run ashore. 

And yet,  in spite of that,  I don't think the Coffee Shop should close.  I just think that the OP and the regulars there should just -finally- be honest about the clientele they really want here.  Lying is never good.  Just be honest. I think we can all live with that. 

Pretty much everyone here knows that I live in the BRD and not in the USA and am therefore 6 hours ahead of the East Coast and cannot always monitor the CC but there are others there who do.  In fact,  I have invited some real hard-core Conservatives and Libertarians to join the CC.  If people just use the golden rule of behavior,  then there should be few problems. 

And with that,  I wish the CS well but will no longer partake.  A good man knows when and where he is not welcome and the evidence that I and, well,  all Liberals,  are not welcome,  is here in abundance.  And now,  back to the CC. 

Ciao,  

Stat

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsister77 (Nov 12, 2014)

Oh wait, I thought I was posting that in the lounge. Oops, looks like I hit the FZ by mistake.

Wait a minute..................Where am I?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 12, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex is very right.  The Cappucino Corral (spelling is deliberate) was opened by me and is for ALL USMB members completely irrespective of ideology and any other orientation,  to shoot the shit without getting shot at.  Hence,  "Corral" in the thread title.  [emoji14]
> 
> In the Cappucino Corral, the rules of the Lounge are strictly and politely enforced.  In the last months in the Coffee Shop,  I have witnessed numerous blatant attacks on specific members and of Liberals in general,  a move that has forever destroyed the trust and spirit of friendliness here in the Coffee Shop. In my opinion,  the damage is irreparable. It is irreparable because it has gone on with impunity for so long.
> 
> ...


Quoted for posterity. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 12, 2014)

Sorry for laughing.  I just think that some of you take this stuff MUCH too seriously.


----------



## mdk (Nov 12, 2014)

Good morning everyone! I've got a busy day ahead filled with chores and other household duties. We leave tomorrow for the cabin and there is much to procure. I hope everyone has a wonderful day! Cheers!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## peach174 (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## saveliberty (Nov 12, 2014)

It is a new day and everyone has a fresh start.  Make the most of your opportunities and do something nice for a stranger.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 12, 2014)

I appreciate that Mertex and Stat took the time to make comment here yesterday.  Please consider reading here from time to time, even if you don't feel like posting.  You were heard and actions taken.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 12, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > This was the perfect day off!  I managed to sleep in a bit, which is a true pleasure.  I tagged the 2014 Pimplebutt Christmas tree.  No one else has tagged yet!  I had the rpick of the crop literally.
> ...


I'm sorry.  It's that whacky iPad!  I can't seem to be able to post pictures from it.

But:
















She'll lay on the pillows until some place looks more comfortable.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 12, 2014)

Mertex said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > One of the most important reasons to keep the coffee shop open is this;
> ...



Very well put Mertex and exactly why I just don't bother coming here.  I thought I'd try posting here this morning but I see its SSDD from the RWs. 

Oh well. Their choice. But, I'm not in grade school and don't need the silly little popularity cliques in a supposedly non-partisan forum.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 12, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex is very right.  The Cappucino Corral (spelling is deliberate) was opened by me and is for ALL USMB members completely irrespective of ideology and any other orientation,  to shoot the shit without getting shot at.  Hence,  "Corral" in the thread title.  [emoji14]
> 
> In the Cappucino Corral, the rules of the Lounge are strictly and politely enforced.  In the last months in the Coffee Shop,  I have witnessed numerous blatant attacks on specific members and of Liberals in general,  a move that has forever destroyed the trust and spirit of friendliness here in the Coffee Shop. In my opinion,  the damage is irreparable. It is irreparable because it has gone on with impunity for so long.
> 
> ...



Excellent post, Stat. 

Thank you.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 12, 2014)

Good Morning!

If they don't want Libs in the coffee shop and I suspect it was more than 007 who felt that way, please just get your coffee thread active and happy, Stat.  Don't stay mad too long at the CS, this anger isn't good for anyone.  Nice post, Mertex.  I've been looking for you to see whether you saw Homeland this week.  Especially the ending...

My two cents:

I was pretty pissed at the way I was treated when I posted an opinion about a dead deer, same thing a couple of weeks ago when I posted my objections to non stop talking about a dog who had died.  You don't realize how this brings a grey cloud over things.  It's  okay to address but to keep the conversation going about it for a long time or to post a picture of the dead thing, creates a sad but also negative place for people who come here for lite conversation.

Foxy, I really don't care if you are mad at me for posting my opinion the way I wanted to.  It's just not me to say something like "ewww",   Also, what possessed you to post that ding dong the witch is dead post?  Do you have a reason?

I also noticed that Ringel was more focused and verbal about what I did than how BBD and 007 were reacting to uppity little me.  Ringel says he is the enforcer but if he is that, why was 007 allowed to continue spewing his shit even after I said I would leave.  I believe I am one of the last Libs here so now things should go back to it's normal, peaceful atmosphere with me gone.  I am not mad at anyone but just wish certain people here would stop trying to define me, my actions, my responses to dumb postings.  It's just how I react.  

I am very happy and loved in real life, (Ringel) I address issues directly and people actually talk to me and listen to what I say.  I have really cute dogs around me, they're my daughter's but they love me.  I have lots of family and hunters in my family so I don't need anyone (Peach) explaining that to me.  I have a lot of Repubs in my family and we get along fine.  Maybe because they aren't Teaparty Republicans, I dunno.  Please don't feel you all are my life, you aren't.

Well, since everyone else got a chance for a last blast, I thought I'd put in my two cents.  I don't want the CS to close, keep it for others to enjoy.  Maybe they won't be opinionated, demanding, dictators like me.  

For the last time, have a great day!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 12, 2014)

Below freezing, gloomy gray outside.

I am glad the CS is still open for business.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 12, 2014)

Wow that's a lot of pages about keeping the coffee shop open since yesterday. I hope it stays open.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 12, 2014)

*Folks, it looks like there was a bit of dust up in the Coffee Shop last night, it's a bit too late to fix the mess, but this might be a good time to remind patrons of the Coffee Shop Rules:*

*From the OP:*

*



			here should be one place in the USMB village where folks can just be themselves and get to know each other as we would if we lived next door or worked together or joined the same gym.
		
Click to expand...

*


> *This is a place to just come in and say hi, let us know what's going on with you these days, celebrate joys, concerns, jokes, music, hobbies, interests, love and life.*
> 
> *So check your spurs, sidearms, politics, and religious fussing at the door, come in to enjoy an adult beverage or a hot cup of coffee and a piece of pie or whatever comforts your soul, and let's just enjoy each other.*




*The Coffee Shoppe is located in the USMB Lounge:*
*USMB Lounge Guidelines US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum*


----------



## R.D. (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 12, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> If they don't want Libs in the coffee shop and I suspect it was more than 007 who felt that way, please just get your coffee thread active and happy, Stat.  Don't stay mad too long at the CS, this anger isn't good for anyone.  Nice post, Mertex.  I've been looking for you to see whether you saw Homeland this week.  Especially the ending...
> 
> ...


Sarah, you're misconstruing my intentions, actions and supposed inaction but it seems there's a lot of that going around, sorry if I inadvertently added to it. 
Thought with getting rid of 007 yesterday that would calm things down but it appears there are some who are either looking for or imagining reasons to have conflict for conflicts sake  and no you are not one of the last "libs" here, if you read through you'll see how many want to keep it open and still post here. 
No, I'm not hanging on every post 24-7 so it took a little while to see what happened and deal with it. 
Every one of you are and always have been welcome here, we had one really bad apple and at least one other building on that then other getting so worked out of shape as to make mountains out of a mole hill.  Sarah, I was simply trying (obviously poorly) to calm things down with the reaction to your reaction over BBD's post, yes I did a bad job of it and I apologize
What I have to ask myself is are some of you doing it deliberately or is everyone so worked up they can't see straight?  I don't know.  Honestly, we're supposed to be a bunch of friggin' adults and we've all seemingly failed at that recently, it's too bad really.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 12, 2014)

Well it's in the teens this morning and we have some snow but they're reporting a nice, dangerous layer of ice under much of it.  Rescheduled the wifes doctors appointment because the hour + drive up to Pueblo would take and extra hour.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 12, 2014)

Wow....hard to believe adults can act this way.  So many victims with very, very thin skin.  Quite sad.

I saw the same thing happen to the Tavern.  Mostly Lib posters feeling they were victimized.

Maybe simply say no politics in the CS and move on if your feelings are hurt?

It's a thought....right?

Maybe some prefer to be victims.  Me....I don't talk politics here.  I try to respect the OP and her wishes.  Those of you who have pushed the limits and not respected the OP's or the spirit of this thread are equally wrong.

The entire thing is so incredibly childish.  Childish and ridiculous.


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 12, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Wow....hard to believe adults can act this way.  So many victims with very, very thin skin.  Quite sad.
> 
> I saw the same thing happen to the Tavern.  Mostly Lib posters feeling they were victimized.
> 
> ...



I'm with you WQ. I respect policies of anything I participate in and I have always been the same way at work, too. I try to be a value creator as opposed to a value distractor. My life is more successful that way.

I don't hang around forums and thus miss much of what is going on and that has worked for me, too. I have no clue as to what went on here and am not going back into the pages to find out. Why spoil a good morning,


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Nov 12, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Wow....hard to believe adults can act this way.  So many victims with very, very thin skin.  Quite sad.
> 
> I saw the same thing happen to the Tavern.  *Mostly Lib posters feeling they were victimized.*
> 
> ...



Your comments would of been much better without the bolded. As it is, I have a hard time reading it without feeling like you are being a major hypocrite.


----------



## SixFoot (Nov 12, 2014)

mdk said:


> Good morning everyone! I've got a busy day ahead filled with chores and other household duties. We leave tomorrow for the cabin and there is much to procure. I hope everyone has a wonderful day! Cheers!



Morning, M. Keep warm up there!


----------



## SixFoot (Nov 12, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Wow that's a lot of pages about keeping the coffee shop open since yesterday. I hope it stays open.



I hope it stays open too. I just got back. lol


----------



## SixFoot (Nov 12, 2014)

Speaking of puppies. Tubby recently transitioned from an outdoor dog to an indoor member of the family. As you can see, he's adapting quite well. lol


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 12, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Wow....hard to believe adults can act this way.  So many victims with very, very thin skin.  Quite sad.
> ...




That is my opinion.  And no I am not a hypocrite.  As I said...those that push the limits and talk politics here are equally wrong.  

Your need to attack me personally for expressing an opinion is exactly what I am talking about.  No one is victimizing you personally.  Relax.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 12, 2014)

We've all hard our say here.  Continue in Conversations if necessary.

Let's move on.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 12, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Wow....hard to believe adults can act this way.  So many victims with very, very thin skin.  Quite sad.
> ...




I agree.  I have stayed away for several days and have not participated in the bickering at all.  It seems to happen in all of these "social" threads eventually.  Very sad.  

I will probably stay away.  I neither need or want the drama.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 12, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Wow....hard to believe adults can act this way.  So many victims with very, very thin skin.  Quite sad.
> 
> I saw the same thing happen to the Tavern.  *Mostly Lib posters feeling they were victimized.*
> 
> ...


I agree with Wolf.  I know you were trying to draw an analogy but again, the CS is not a place for this.  This is what we are putting a stop to here as it has and is creating an atmosphere of hostility that does not belong in the CS.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 12, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Wow....hard to believe adults can act this way.  So many victims with very, very thin skin.  Quite sad.
> ...


I understand why but that doesn't belong here either, it simply exacerbates the problem and none of us need or want that in the CS.  Let's clean it up and stop this folks, we're all adults here, or at least we're all supposed to be.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 12, 2014)

Everyone needs to get over their "hard feelings" and move on, it's counterproductive and really unnecessary.  The primary cause of the problem is no longer posting here so that should alleviate most, if not all of the conflict that has arisen over the last month or two.  
Let's sit down, have some coffee, share some stories and have a few good laughs, it's what this thread was created for.  Let's make it welcoming again. 
Thanks folks!


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 12, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Wow....hard to believe adults can act this way.  So many victims with very, very thin skin.  Quite sad.
> ...




Not a problem.  I have never been hostile here with anyone nor discussed any political issues.  Don't need or want the drama.  Bye.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 12, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


Hopefully the drama is finally done, cause I don't need or want it either.  Unfortunately someone needs to stop it and clean it up, if that's me then so be it.  Here's a simple solution to the problem, ignore the drama, have some nice conversations and let me deal with the crap.  I'm a big boy, I can handle it......


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 12, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Thanks man.  I really like Foxy....she's a very good lady.  But I've seen this happen before.  

Maybe if things settle down I'll be back.  I've stayed away for 3 days while the bickering was going on.  I said nothing.  

I come here to avoid bickering.    And I definitely want a place where politics is off the table.  No hard feelings with anyone....but I've been to this rodeo before.


----------



## mdk (Nov 12, 2014)

SixFoot said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everyone! I've got a busy day ahead filled with chores and other household duties. We leave tomorrow for the cabin and there is much to procure. I hope everyone has a wonderful day! Cheers!
> ...



Morning! I went for a run this morning and it was bitter. I hope to see a flurry or two this weekend. I always get excited for the first snow.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Nov 12, 2014)

mdk said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



We had a few inches on Monday. It's cold now too. In the 20's. Winter has arrived. Had to happen sooner or later.


----------



## mdk (Nov 12, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



It was 70 here yesterday and now it is in the mid-30's. Quite a dramatic shift, I had to bring in the last of the outdoor plants. My home resembles a green house for the next several months. lol.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 12, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


Yeah, unfortunately so have I, way too many times but I have always been one of those crisis, take charge type of people.  Heck I'm sure there are still people in the work force that still curse my name for holding them accountable for their actions or inaction when fixing a major problem that could have led to the loss of a contract.


----------



## SixFoot (Nov 12, 2014)

mdk said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



I'm always kind of "meh" about the first couple of snowfalls. If they don't stick, they don't count!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 12, 2014)

Here's the deal everybody.

As I posted yesterday, there are very few Coffee Shop regulars who have posted here for any time at all--that includes those left, right, center--who has not made some comment that bent the Coffee Shop concept and/or who has not posted something that somebody else didn't have a problem with.  That is just the way it is with people dealing with people.

Some, maybe all of those who have complained or are complaining the most about unfair partisanship in here have made some of those comments or posts--posts that I saw but decided were not a big enough deal to make somebody feel bad or uncomfortable over--and I let slide.  Sometimes it has been handled with a 'whoops too political, or too controversia'l and we all move on'.   

 People have quit the Coffee Shop because it was too 'risqué and vulgar' and people have quit the Coffee Shop because it was too 'prim and proper'.  The fact that I generally try very hard not to take sides in any issue is because nobody has 100% clean hands in here and I prefer to allow us all to be grown ups and use the 'how important is it?' method of deciding what needs to be dealt with and what just isn't important enough to disturb the peace over.  Some people have too thin a skin for a thread like this because they take everything so damn personally and get their feelings ruffled over the slightest things.  The cartoon I posted yesterday was intended to be a funny cartoon puzzle and nothing else.  It was intended to return some fun and levity to the Coffee Shop.   And some seem unable to accept that and took it personally?  Give me a break.

The fact is that anytime you try to accommodate one person's preferences or schtick, you're going to disappoint or offend or anger somebody else.  But I apologize for any offense or hurt I have given or for being too insensitive to anybody's needs..  I am sorry that I couldn't conform the Coffee Shop to each person's demand or dictates.  Some here understand how impossible it is to do that.

I am sorry that I don't know every single thing that some of you are sensitive about.  Most of us have no intention of offending and most of us allow others to be who and what they are and are grown up enough to ignore and move on past minor irritations.  I can't do anything about those who start threads or otherwise try to hurt me and/or others and/or the Coffee Shop and we have dealt with that kind of childish ugliness for the four years and six months the Coffee Shop has been in operation.  I would never do something like that to any of you no matter how angry I was with you.  And I have chosen not to respond in kind to mean spirited, vindictive, or otherwise disagreeable people who do things like that.  All we can do is the best we can do here in the Coffee Shop and I honestly have tried to do that.

Because there are people here who do understand and embrace the principle of the Coffee Shop and who do care about the community we have developed here is the only reason the Coffee Shop is still open.  I appreciate those people more than I can put into words.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 12, 2014)

Thank you, Foxfyre.

You do a magnificent job.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 12, 2014)

So I posted doggie porn.  Daisy the Mutt as Daisy the Slut.

And what pop up ads show up on my iPad?  Harry Barker.com and an ad for dog beds.

How did they know?


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 12, 2014)

So...if we are the same people you enjoyed conversing with over the last several years...

...AND we are trying very hard to follow our rules...

...AND addressing the problem posters...

What else are we suppose to do?

If you enjoy hurting my feelings by leaving, you're doing a good job.  Not sure how it benefits you in any way though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 12, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> So I posted doggie porn.  Daisy the Mutt as Daisy the Slut.
> 
> And what pop up ads show up on my iPad?  Harry Barker.com and an ad for dog beds.
> 
> How did they know?



LOL.  And thanks for reposting the photos Nosmo.  Love it.  I was expecting something....er....different?

It is amazing how much we are being tracked on line.  If I do a search for say radios, for days afterwards ads for radios show up everywhere.  I'm just too cheap to pay for one of those 'make myself invisible' on line services though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 12, 2014)

SixFoot said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



The first snowfall makes me happy.  The second snowfall makes me happy.   The tenth, eleventh and so on snowfall has me thinking about spring and rosebuds.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 12, 2014)

mdk said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



You too?  We aren't going to have the deep freeze you folks further east are having--it will stay east of the mountains for us--but our enclosed  back porch resembles something like a rain forest.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 12, 2014)

I am ready for spring.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 12, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> So...if we are the same people you enjoyed conversing with over the last several years...
> 
> ...AND we are trying very hard to follow our rules...
> 
> ...




Personally, I am sorry I said I would take my ball and go home.  What you said above is spot on.  I will not let the assholes win.  Foxy has created a cool place here.  Most can behave...a few cannot.  But I will not take my ball and go home.  I apologize.  


And yes....I know this is very inappropriate.....and no offense to anyone....but it seems to fit.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 12, 2014)

We have about an inch of snow right now but it's cold!!  Opened the door for the cats, they ran to the door and stopped short.......  both looked at me like, "make it go away!" 
I did sweep the driveway, easier with a couple of inches of powdery snow than trying to shovel it.  I'll check it again in a couple of hours to see if I need to do it again.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 12, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> I am ready for spring.


Here ya go.






You can thank me later.......


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 12, 2014)

Had a really tasty Mexican dish with rice for lunch.  It came in a microwavable container.  Since I sort of have to stay at work all day it was good to have a quick nice meal avalable.  Apparently my taste buds and tummy are having a difference of opinion on whether I should have one of these in the future.  Gurggle, gurggle.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 12, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > I am ready for spring.
> ...


 
Come on Ringel, just give Jake a custom calendar with January through March removed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 12, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> We have about an inch of snow right now but it's cold!!  Opened the door for the cats, they ran to the door and stopped short.......  both looked at me like, "make it go away!"
> I did sweep the driveway, easier with a couple of inches of powdery snow than trying to shovel it.  I'll check it again in a couple of hours to see if I need to do it again.



That's one thing you Colorado people and we enjoy is that most of our snow is of the very light, dry, powdery stuff that is easy and light to shovel or sweep and that melts very quickly off the roads once the sun comes out.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 12, 2014)

Winter starts December 21st...

...rriiigghhhttt.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 12, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



You can't do that or we'll be seeing Easter and April Fool posts on New Year's Day.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 12, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > So...if we are the same people you enjoyed conversing with over the last several years...
> ...



Love ya WQ.

And that's the kind of post I cough and go 'ahem' about and translate into Latin so it looks more noble.....

(And am giggling and showing to Hombre here in private.)


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 12, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


 
Hmm...football conflicts.  This is serious.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 12, 2014)

Hey!  We just landed a spacecraft on a comet.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 12, 2014)

We get so little snowfall here (W Georgia) that I'll be happy with any we get.  The little one only has so many years where snow will be the innocent, glorious fun it can be when you're little and don't have to worry about the negative consequences of snow, but can have fun playing in it!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 12, 2014)

SixFoot said:


> Speaking of puppies. Tubby recently transitioned from an outdoor dog to an indoor member of the family. As you can see, he's adapting quite well. lol
> 
> View attachment 34004




Lab mix?    Yes, he looks right at home.  While I love many people who have outside dogs, I have never understood the concept of an outside dog except for working dogs like sheep herders or sled dogs or junk yard guard dogs.  If I'm going to the expense and trouble of having a dog, that dog is going to be family and be in the house where family hangs out.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 12, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> We get so little snowfall here (W Georgia) that I'll be happy with any we get.  The little one only has so many years where snow will be the innocent, glorious fun it can be when you're little and don't have to worry about the negative consequences of snow, but can have fun playing in it!



Yes.  Little children do love the snow so.  But ya'll in Georgia are having more winter than we are so far.  It really isn't supposed to be that way.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 12, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Hey!  We just landed a spacecraft on a comet.



Oh I meant to mention that this morning.   I saw it on the early news.  I'm not sure but I think the newscast said our spaceship land on the comet that was traveling at more than 80,000 mph.  Because of the distance the transmissions have to travel, it was a full 30 minutes before they knew they had had success.  A remarkable feat.


----------



## SixFoot (Nov 12, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of puppies. Tubby recently transitioned from an outdoor dog to an indoor member of the family. As you can see, he's adapting quite well. lol
> ...



Lab/New Foundland from what I was told, but can't be certain. You are correct about the uses of an outdoor dog. We live on a farm. He sucks at his outdoor duties so I fired him. Gonna go ahead and get a blue merle next chance I get.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 12, 2014)

SixFoot said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



Daughter acquired a Beagle/Coon Hound mix a few months ago and they visited here recently.  Nellie was a rescue dog and chose daughter.  Positively gorgeous coat and markings--wonderful dog but definitely needs room to run.  She lived in a 10th floor apartment in DC but has a house with a big yard in California now.  And she still takes Nellie to the dog park where she can run full blast until she is tired.  And we were advised a few days ago that daughter acquired a second rescue dog--a Beagle/Pug mix if you can imagine--so Nellie would have a playmate when daughter is working.

In case anybody wonders what a Beagle/Pug mix would look like:






And with her new sister, the Beagle/Coon Hound mix:


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 12, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


What's funny is that I lived in San Diego County on the beach as a youngster and have no desire to live there again.  I love Salt Lake City.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 12, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Salt Lake is a beautiful city, Jake.  The Wasatch Range to the east of Downtown is amazing.  I image a lot of folks take the short drive up the mountains in summer time and hang out in Park City.   

I love the whole area.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 12, 2014)

I have visited Salt Lake City a couple of times and it is an absolutely beautiful city.  But most of my visits have been in the middle of the night or wee hours of the morning at the airport.  And it seemed that if there was going to be any kind of delay or snafu in transferring from one flight to another, it was going to be there.  They even broke our airplane one night and we were there six hours waiting for them to get us another one.  But other than that, no criticisms.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 12, 2014)

Yeah, the Wasatch is gorgeous.  Many city folks love to ski and do Park City.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 12, 2014)

Cooking up some cabbage, sweet peppers and onions with garlic, salt and pepper.  As it cooks down I'll add a splash of red wine.
The wife hates cabbage......  IT'S MINE!!!!  ALL MINE!!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 12, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Cooking up some cabbage, sweet peppers and onions with garlic, salt and pepper.  As it cooks down I'll add a splash of red wine.
> The wife hates cabbage......  IT'S MINE!!!!  ALL MINE!!!!



How can somebody hate cabbage?  I've never understood that since it is such a healthful, versatile, and delicious veggie, cooked or raw.  But I have family members who won't touch it.  So the bierochs are all mine too.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 12, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Cooking up some cabbage, sweet peppers and onions with garlic, salt and pepper.  As it cooks down I'll add a splash of red wine.
> ...


Heck she hates beans (pinto, etc) and peas (texture issue) and hot dogs, and any sausage for that matter.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 12, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




I love all of those things.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 12, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Yeah, me too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 12, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Well you need to think twice about moving to New Mexico.  You're talking major staples and foods it is hard to avoid here.  The pinto bean is one of New Mexico's two state vegetables you know.  (The other is the chili pepper.)

But I can appreciate food prejudices.  I won't eat lima or butter beans--texture and taste issues.  And I dislike boiled okra so most gumbo kinds of recipes are lost on me.  Loved breaded and fried or pickled okra though.  I do prefer a good hot dog every time over a hamburger.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 12, 2014)

Almost forgot, just added some jalapeno and cheddar smoked sausage to the mix........


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 12, 2014)

I as well love all types of beans.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 12, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Before she met me Chinese to her was Chow Mein or Chop Suey, it was all she had ever had and hated both.  She had also never had spicy food and for the longest time wouldn't touch it but she'll now eat mildly spiced food as long as there's no cumin in it.......  Cumin, the primary spice used in Tex-Mex and Mexican........


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 12, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Cumin.  I wonder if that is the culprit?  I never use it when I prepare Mexican food at home and I tolerate my own cuisine very well.  But the last couple of years, whenever I had eaten Mexican food at a restaurant, I have wound up sick as a dog.  And I haven't been able to identify what ingredient I'm not tolerating.  I wonder if it is the cumin?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 12, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


It's cumin, you're probably one of the very few people that have an allergy to it.  You can use ground coriander as a substitute.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 12, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I don't use coriander either.  My seasonings are salt, pepper, green or red fresh or dried or ground chili, onion, and sometimes some other basic herbs or spices.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 12, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Cumin is in a LOT of good things, so hope not!    It's in taco seasonings!  Imagine no tacos!    Barbecue sauces . . .


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 12, 2014)

Whenever I eat something with a lot of vinegar in it, my face gets kind of sweaty and hot.  I wouldn't really consider it an allergy, because I eat it anyways and I don't ever get sick.  It stops as soon as I stop eating whatever it is.  It happens with hot sauce a lot and some types of salad dressings.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 12, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Hmmm.  I do eat a lot of tacos....homemade or Taco Bell....and they don't bother me.  So maybe cumin isn't the culprit.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 12, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Whenever I eat something with a lot of vinegar in it, my face gets kind of sweaty and hot.  I wouldn't really consider it an allergy, because I eat it anyways and I don't ever get sick.  It stops as soon as I stop eating whatever it is.  It happens with hot sauce a lot and some types of salad dressings.


It's allergies.  Allergies affect different people different ways to differing degrees, sounds like you may have a mild allergy to vinegar or something in vinegar.  What ya have to watch out for is a constant combination of different allergy exposure over a long period of time, it's then when the immune system is overwhelmed, that's what happened to my wife a couple of decades ago, suddenly all those in control allergies that had not manifested themselves suddenly exploded on her. 
At the time we were living in a two story townhouse with cement slab floors, the downstairs duct work was run through the slab, a perfect mold breeding environment.........  It turns out mold is her worst allergy, the Doc said he'd never seen such a reaction to the skin test in his 30 years of practice, took almost two months for the test site to heal.


----------



## mdk (Nov 12, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I am wild about cumin and other spicy spices. I have iron digestion and very few allergies. Sadly my biggest allergy is all my favorite fruit...pineapples. I don't get  ill but my checks and tongue get all puffy. It's so good!


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 12, 2014)

My wife like watching the remodel, house flipping shows, I like hoping some of the "stars" of these shows get knocked on their butts by someone or that they lose their shirt on the flip.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 12, 2014)

mdk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Canned pineapple doesn't bother me at all.  But somebody brought fresh pineapple to the potluck luncheon yesterday and it was soooooo good, but immediately gave me a slightly sore throat which happens every time I eat fresh pineapple in any quantity.  So, I probably shouldn't eat it, but I do even thinking about Ringel's warning not to keep exposing ourselves to those things we're slightly allergic to.


----------



## mdk (Nov 12, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Canned or fresh has the same effect: It is a shame because it is my favorite. Many of the spring and summer parties I attend are themed and the cocktails for those months are fruity, often containing pineapple.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 12, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Whenever I eat something with a lot of vinegar in it, *my face gets kind of sweaty and hot*.  I wouldn't really consider it an allergy, because I eat it anyways and I don't ever get sick.  It stops as soon as I stop eating whatever it is.  It happens with hot sauce a lot and some types of salad dressings.


 
Maybe it is who you're eating dinner with?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 12, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Whenever I eat something with a lot of vinegar in it, *my face gets kind of sweaty and hot*.  I wouldn't really consider it an allergy, because I eat it anyways and I don't ever get sick.  It stops as soon as I stop eating whatever it is.  It happens with hot sauce a lot and some types of salad dressings.
> ...



Nah.  I imagine you or I would enjoy having dinner with the same folks Chris has dinner with.    But a whole lot of us are experiencing some weird reactions to the world around us these days.   I don't know if it is the additives or preservatives or GMOs or what it is, but it sure does seem to be more common these days than it used to be.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 12, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> My wife like watching the remodel, house flipping shows, I like hoping some of the "stars" of these shows get knocked on their butts by someone or that they lose their shirt on the flip.........



Why?  You don't like those shows?  I don't watch them so I don't know if I would like them or not.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 12, 2014)

We just got an invite to go out for seafood tonight, so I have to go make myself pretty.  Hold the fort ya'll.  Later.  (And yay, I don't have to cook tonight.)


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 12, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex is very right.  The Cappucino Corral (spelling is deliberate) was opened by me and is for ALL USMB members completely irrespective of ideology and any other orientation,  to shoot the shit without getting shot at.  Hence,  "Corral" in the thread title.  [emoji14]
> 
> In the Cappucino Corral, the rules of the Lounge are strictly and politely enforced.  In the last months in the Coffee Shop,  I have witnessed numerous blatant attacks on specific members and of Liberals in general,  a move that has forever destroyed the trust and spirit of friendliness here in the Coffee Shop. In my opinion,  the damage is irreparable. It is irreparable because it has gone on with impunity for so long.
> 
> ...


How many times do you plan to tell us that you don't like the CS and "will no longer partake"?  I personally am pleased that you have struck out on your own adventure with the Cappucino Corral and are happy there.  I wish you all luck and prosperity in your endeavor.  Just don't be disappointed when human nature once again asserts itself.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 12, 2014)

mdk said:


> Good morning everyone! I've got a busy day ahead filled with chores and other household duties. We leave tomorrow for the cabin and there is much to procure. I hope everyone has a wonderful day! Cheers!


Enjoy your stay at the cabin.  If it's anything like my country place, it's as close to heaven as you can get without dying to get there.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 12, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > My wife like watching the remodel, house flipping shows, I like hoping some of the "stars" of these shows get knocked on their butts by someone or that they lose their shirt on the flip.........
> ...


Some of em are good but people like Scott on Flipping Vegas is a whiny, self absorbed prick.  One other we first saw today is in Texas, the guy is an emotionally immature A-hole.  The problem is I've worked with people like that, one job superintendent was like the Texas guy only he was abusive, a couple of us walked off the job when management wouldn't do anything about him.  I think we were the second crew to walk off that job.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 12, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


I'd put the "awww" factor at about 9.9 on those photos!  What a ham!


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 12, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex is very right.  The Cappucino Corral (spelling is deliberate) was opened by me and is for ALL USMB members completely irrespective of ideology and any other orientation,  to shoot the shit without getting shot at.  Hence,  "Corral" in the thread title.  [emoji14]
> ...


GW, please let it go, it's already been dealt with and we don't want to stir it up again.  Thanks.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 12, 2014)

SixFoot said:


> Speaking of puppies. Tubby recently transitioned from an outdoor dog to an indoor member of the family. As you can see, he's adapting quite well. lol
> 
> View attachment 34004


It's good to know outdoor dogs can make that transition.  I'm hoping my LGD (livestock guardian dog) Great Pyrenees will be able to make that transition.  She's very affectionate and loves people at least as much as she loves her goats.  Mostly, I'm worried about whether a 125 lb hairball of a dog will housebreak easily.  She's lived all her life in the goat pens outdoors.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 12, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



I must have missed something, somewhere.  Advice taken...


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 12, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everyone! I've got a busy day ahead filled with chores and other household duties. We leave tomorrow for the cabin and there is much to procure. I hope everyone has a wonderful day! Cheers!
> ...



Oh, I missed mdk's cabin post, and I agree with GW re having a great time though I've never been to GW's cabin....just to the general area.  Probably could have thrown a rock and hit it but didn't know GW at that time.  Given how little tolerance GW has for warm weather, I sure don't envy him having to acclimate when he returns to the lower 48.  But we all do what we gotta do.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 12, 2014)

Holy bat, Crapman!  I broached a flagon of my mead, a rose hip melomel.  I thought it tasted rather sweet when I bottled it.  I had about 1 1/2 cups of the brew last night and it knocked my socks off!  This stuff must be about 14% alcohol!!  It actually tastes like a port wine.  At any rate, I'm going to keep this stuff for special occasions when someone else will be imbibing.  It's still unbelievably warm here, high 30s, low 40s, and still no snow.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 12, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Pineapple, which I love, will irritate my throat


----------



## SixFoot (Nov 12, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of puppies. Tubby recently transitioned from an outdoor dog to an indoor member of the family. As you can see, he's adapting quite well. lol
> ...



Yep, its all in the increments. The best part is, he's been an outdoor dog all of his life (14 months), so he doesn't know where else to do his business but outside.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 12, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


One thing I look forward to is the 5-10 lb weight loss.  Since we monitored weight in the military, it was duly noted that most everybody who moved up here gained at least that much.  Once they move back South, roughly the same amount of weight goes away.  When I got transferred to NJ from AK, I lost about 10 lbs in the first few weeks I was there.  It has something to do with how our bodies deal with the climate changes.
If any of y'all ever get up this way when I am in residence, I will more than gladly host a few nights at Chez Lost-inna-woods, complete with homemade cheese, wine, and sour dough bread.


----------



## SixFoot (Nov 12, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> One thing I look forward to is the 5-10 lb weight loss.  Since we monitored weight in the military, it was duly noted that most everybody who moved up here gained at least that much.  Once they move back South, roughly the same amount of weight goes away.  When I got transferred to NJ from AK, I lost about 10 lbs in the first few weeks I was there.  It has something to do with how our bodies deal with the climate changes.
> If any of y'all ever get up this way when I am in residence, I will more than gladly host a few nights at Chez Lost-inna-woods, complete with homemade cheese, wine, and sour dough bread.



Lost in the woods... you in Missouri?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 12, 2014)

SixFoot said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...


Roxie is about 5 years old now, but I'm thinking that doing your business outside will carry through.  Right now, she despises being "inside" anything, including the stock trailer or the enclosed back of a truck or car.  I'm going to outfit my pickup with a comfy, open cage-kennel and start toting her around in that next summer.  But first, a shave and shower at the groomer's.  She's pretty socially unacceptable in her current state.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 12, 2014)

SixFoot said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > One thing I look forward to is the 5-10 lb weight loss.  Since we monitored weight in the military, it was duly noted that most everybody who moved up here gained at least that much.  Once they move back South, roughly the same amount of weight goes away.  When I got transferred to NJ from AK, I lost about 10 lbs in the first few weeks I was there.  It has something to do with how our bodies deal with the climate changes.
> ...


Nah, Alaska, but I know about which you refer...


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 12, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



The Sandia Mountains are a relatively narrow strip of high ground that forms the eastern boundary of Albuquerque.  From the top you look down and see the city spread out a mile below and extending  to the western horizon, and to the east you see the foothills and the lower wooded plains below and various communities.  Highway 14 runs right next to the mountain the whole length of the east side.  In other words from anywhere on top you can look out and clearly see landmarks below.   Evenso, several times each year, search and rescue teams have to go out and find people who manage to get themselves lost on the mountain????


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 12, 2014)

Okay, time to leave for the restaurant.  Ciao until later all.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 12, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...


City folk.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 12, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Well not our city folk.  This is a tourist destination though.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 12, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


She is neither camera shy nor modest.  She laid in that pose for fifteen minutes.  She woke herself up by snoring.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 12, 2014)

As a rule I avoid conflicts in the Lounge and the CS which is why I have stopped posting here.

But that didn't mean that I stopped reading the posts. I see the pain in here that Foxy is feeling. I understand the frustration that Stat, Mertex, Wolfsister, Sarah and other liberals are experiencing. I appreciate the advice to "get over it and move on" from Ringel.

But I am still going to butt in and have my say because I think that there are things that need to be said and by the time I am finished some of you are going to change your minds about who you think I am.






Yes, I think that Foxy is a fool. She is not alone either. There are a whole bunch of fools in here and I am going to tell you why.

Like everything worth having in life you have to work on it. And it requires constant maintenance. To all intents and purposes Foxy has done a great job at setting up the CS and maintaining it for 4+ years. For that she is to be commended. And yes, everyone here who has contributed has played a role in making the CS what it was.

However the CS is where it is today because the lesson of the Tavern was either ignored or forgotten.

The Tavern imploded because the OP failed to maintain the necessary discipline to keep it running smoothly. And as the Tavern OP pointed out it was up to the participants to step in and maintain discipline when she was away.

The same situation arose in here. Politics reared it's ugly face and it wasn't immediately slapped down. That wasn't only Foxy's job. It wasn't only the job of those who were offended either. It was everyone's job to report the offense as soon as they saw it even if they personally agreed with it.

And that is why I am calling everyone in here a fool. Including myself! Yes, I should have reported it even when I discovered it post facto but I didn't. Shame on me!

We are all the fools here for NOT doing what we should have done to maintain the CS as a place where politics is not allowed under any circumstances whatsoever. Irrespective of whether or not it is your side that does it they are ruining the CS for everyone.

The problem is that it is still happening. The partisan posts are still occurring. I saw one right before I started this post. It has gone beyond the point of reporting all of the posts that violate the Lounge rules. The wound is raw and no one is reaching out to take the hand of their enemy and offer to forgive them for their trespasses. We fools don't have what it takes to be bigger than ourselves.

So yes, I feel like a fool!

Maybe a few of you feel like fools too.

Because collectively we have allowed what was a good thing to become tainted and poisoned and partisan.

That mistake is not going to happen again while I am around because fool me once...

Peace
DT


----------



## R.D. (Nov 12, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


It's bananas for me.


----------



## R.D. (Nov 12, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...





Hate when that happens


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 12, 2014)

Ravi said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > As a rule I avoid conflicts in the Lounge and the CS which is why I have stopped posting here.
> ...


Sorry yourself,  keep it out of the CS, period.  Friend or not this is the last warning.  Yeah, I'm gonna be the asshole and not let it happen anymore, I don't care who does it. 
* Derideo_Te*,
It's all being handled behind the scenes now and despite the correlation you drew it will not end up the same as the Tavern which (as far as I know) very few here posted in, heck I didn't even know it imploded till Peach said something.
The poison has been removed and healing needs to commence which is why I keep saying everyone needs to let it go and move on.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Nov 12, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


>



This is very true.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 12, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Your wife sounds almost as picky as me!

I don't particularly like cabbage, although I'll eat it if it's in something I otherwise like, such as a salad (which, btw, usually contains little more than lettuce and cucumber for me).  I don't like beans, with the exception of green beans, and do they really count?   Sausage is great, though.  I don't like spicy food, although I can deal with mildly spicy.  Tex-Mex and Mexican....ugh.  Not only will I not want to eat most of it because of the taste, I shudder to think of the badness that would be my belly after eating it!


----------



## Sherry (Nov 12, 2014)

This place has grown on me tremendously over the years and holds a special place in my heart. I'm not a fair-weathered friend, and will remain a loyal participant as long as the CS exists. I'm one of the most drama-free people around, and while it's unfortunate that some no longer choose to post with us here, I respect their decision.


----------



## R.D. (Nov 12, 2014)

Sherry said:


> This place has grown on me tremendously over the years and holds a special place in my heart. I'm not a fair-weathered friend, and will remain a loyal participant as long as the CS exists. I'm one of the most drama-free people around, and while it's unfortunate that some no longer choose to post with us here, I respect their decision.



I'm trying to


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 12, 2014)

No thread lasts 4+ years without heart and commitment.  Time to rededicate ourselves to the principles and seek new opportunities to meet new people and appreciate the old ones more.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 12, 2014)

Work just keeps getting more and more interesting.  I mentioned a couple months back that company A made an offer to buy the company that I work for, then company B jumped into the fray wanting to buy us.  The FTC has delayed things (go figure, a government agency giving copious quantities of free red tape to all involved), but we continue to march down the path of a company A buyout/merger.  
I am one of a dozen IT people at my company (we have over 300 people in IT) that is figuring out how to make a buyout/merger work on day one of a combined company.  As in, the day a deal closes, we have to report all our financials as one company.  Today, there are certain financials that each company handles differently.  No can do on day one, so we have to have everything in place to flip that switch.  I find it interesting that we are working to make significant changes to our IT infrastructure as it relates to financial reporting when we don't even know that the buyout/merger is a done deal.
Next week I fly to the headquarters of the acquiring company and we are going to test integrating our financial systems with theirs.  Fixed assets, and General Ledgers are the real biggies but real estate and inventory are also pretty big.  It's actually fun and exciting to be on a project like this despite the stress and huge challenges.  It's also fun to observe the corporate politics.  I'm just a peon that does the IT work -- directors, assistant VP's and VP's flexing their company clout (job title) or trying not to overstep their bounds while interacting with each other can be very entertaining.  Oh, and the good news about flying to their corporate office, it's on the company jet, no aggravating TSA security to deal with.  
My only concern is that this hot woman from accounting, that is about half my age, said she wanted to party with me while we are there. I'm not sure she can keep up with me if we go into drinking/party mode.  I wouldn't want her to get too drunk and hit on me like some of the youngsters at my daughters wedding did.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 12, 2014)

Don't put up with that Alan, hit back...


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 12, 2014)

Well I'm off to take two GM technology tests.  To me its just more distractions for drivers.  Phones belong on desks along with computers.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 12, 2014)

And now I have a whole new sexy image of Alan in my head.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 12, 2014)

Sherry said:


> This place has grown on me tremendously over the years and holds a special place in my heart. I'm not a fair-weathered friend, and will remain a loyal participant as long as the CS exists. *I'm one of the most drama-free people around*, and while it's unfortunate that some no longer choose to post with us here, I respect their decision.


To give credit where credit is due, I have to agree.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 12, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Well I'm off to take two GM technology tests.  To me its just more distractions for drivers.  Phones belong on desks along with computers.



I'll send a few smart vibes your way.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 12, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Don't put up with that Alan, hit back...


I'd never hit a woman.
Especially a sexy, sultry woman half my age


----------



## alan1 (Nov 12, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> And now I have a whole new sexy image of Alan in my head.


One of the young that hit on me at my daughter's wedding was a homosexual guy.
I will admit, having a homosexual guy (half my age) hit on me made me think, "Yeah, I still have it, even the homosexual guys want me".  Ego boost.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 12, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And now I have a whole new sexy image of Alan in my head.
> ...



Well you have to be sexy to attract the young-uns of all types so yeah, of course you still got it.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 12, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Whenever I eat something with a lot of vinegar in it, my face gets kind of sweaty and hot.  I wouldn't really consider it an allergy, because I eat it anyways and I don't ever get sick.  It stops as soon as I stop eating whatever it is.  It happens with hot sauce a lot and some types of salad dressings.
> ...



Interesting.  I never knew that.  I thought maybe vinegar just had that effect on some people.    I've had this "reaction" to it since I was a kid, most prominently when I eat French or Catalina dressing for some reason.  Weird.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 12, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Cooking up some cabbage, sweet peppers and onions with garlic, salt and pepper.  As it cooks down I'll add a splash of red wine.
> The wife hates cabbage......  IT'S MINE!!!!  ALL MINE!!!!





Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Cooking up some cabbage, sweet peppers and onions with garlic, salt and pepper.  As it cooks down I'll add a splash of red wine.
> ...



Lol!  Funny, I only eat cabbage with vinegar on it!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 12, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I love sausage.  As a matter of fact, just last night I made spaghetti with homemade with chorizo in it!  Yummy!  I love chorizo in spaghetti sauce, and LOTS of red wine!


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 12, 2014)

It's 10 degrees out there, just finished sweeping the next inch + off the driveway, walkway and front stoop.  That driveway keeps getting longer every time I do this........  Normally I wouldn't worry about a couple of inches of snow on a driveway but while not really steep it's steep enough to create a problem if the snow gets packed down by the vehicle tires and turns to ice, plus I need the exercise....... 
However my knee hurts now....... 
Which reminds me, looks like my sciatica flare up is healing well, still a little soreness in my thigh but the constant pain in my low back and hip is gone and no more 1000 needles in my thigh.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 12, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> I as well love all types of beans.



That's one of few foods that I do not like is beans.  I don't know why.  It's something to do with the texture or something.  Just yucky to me!    I even leave them out of my chili and substitute red pepper for them.  I like the coolness of the red pepper against the hotness of the chili anyway.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 12, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> It's 10 degrees out there, just finished sweeping the next inch + off the driveway, walkway and front stoop.  That driveway keeps getting longer every time I do this........  Normally I wouldn't worry about a couple of inches of snow on a driveway but while not really steep it's steep enough to create a problem if the snow gets packed down by the vehicle tires and turns to ice, plus I need the exercise.......
> However my knee hurts now.......
> Which reminds me, looks like my sciatica flare up is healing well, still a little soreness in my thigh but the constant pain in my low back and hip is gone and no more 1000 needles in my thigh.



Oh my!  You poor thing.  It was like 65 degrees here today in Massachusetts.    Of course, that's not the norm for November, but I've been really enjoying the mild autumn weather.


----------



## R.D. (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm so envious.   I really really really like the snow, cold crisp air, sweaters, scarves, fires, heavy socks, boots ,hats.....

Know what I mean???


----------



## alan1 (Nov 12, 2014)

R.D. said:


> I'm so envious.   I really really really like the snow, cold crisp air, sweaters, scarves, fires, heavy socks, boots ,hats.....
> 
> Know what I mean???


As far as I am concerned, snow is something you go visit or get once a year.  Not something you live with all winter.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 12, 2014)

R.D. said:


> I'm so envious.   I really really really like the snow, cold crisp air, sweaters, scarves, fires, heavy socks, boots ,hats.....
> 
> Know what I mean???



Yep, it means you have totes in the basement labeled winter and summer.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 12, 2014)

I just wish someone would give me the lowdown on winter weather for my area.  If it is going to be cold, but not very snowy, I'll just continue to shovel by hand.  If it is going to be like last winter, I want to allocate funds for a snow blower.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 12, 2014)

R.D. said:


> I'm so envious.   I really really really like the snow, cold crisp air, sweaters, scarves, fires, heavy socks, boots ,hats.....
> 
> Know what I mean???



Yes, for a little while I don't mind it, but after 6 months of it, I am ready for a change!    I could really use shorter winters and longer summers.  That's what I really want.  Like a 6 month summer and a 3 month winter would be cool.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 12, 2014)

it is sort of like that if you don't count prewinter and postwinter.


----------



## R.D. (Nov 12, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so envious.   I really really really like the snow, cold crisp air, sweaters, scarves, fires, heavy socks, boots ,hats.....
> ...


I know I'm odd.   I envy GW.

Hot weather just doesn't agree with me.  It's beautiful, but just not for me in large doses


----------



## R.D. (Nov 12, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so envious.   I really really really like the snow, cold crisp air, sweaters, scarves, fires, heavy socks, boots ,hats.....
> ...


Oh, I have totes for everything, every season, every holiday and just in case


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## Grandma (Nov 13, 2014)

I have sort of good news for allergy sufferers. Some doctors did a bunch of research and discovered that there are particular enzymes that cause the reactions. Any enzyme can show up in a number of products, like food, scented products, dyes, soaps, and makeup.

They're in the process of creating allergy pills that target specific allergens, which will be more effective and have fewer side effects than allergy meds we have now.

The bad news is that the first of these meds will be available by prescription sometime after 2017.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 13, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
GW's student/friend Sean, his injured brother, and their family,
Tresha and hubby,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.







P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.​


----------



## westwall (Nov 13, 2014)

G'night Foxy....sleep tight!


----------



## Noomi (Nov 13, 2014)

The birthday girl loved her gift, and she even got a birthday cake after class tonight, baked by another Sensei. What a champion she is.









The beautiful birthday girl is on the right, blowing out her candles. This is the woman who is my inspiration. No one drives me like she does. I love her to bits!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## R.D. (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 13, 2014)

Dagnabbit!  Mid back woke me up after 5 hours of sleep.  Probably due to sweeping the snow off the driveway.


----------



## mdk (Nov 13, 2014)

Good morning friends! I am taking a small break from getting all my ducks in a row for our cabin trip. I have two giant plastic storage bins filled games and I hope to play them all. We are board game aficionado. I packed the telescope as well, hopefully the cloud cover should lessen tonight. Yay! Cheers!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 13, 2014)

Almost 730 here, slept a bit late but I slept like a baby.  It's 24 degrees outside.  I will walk the mile and a half to the Post Office later in the morning.

Hope everyone is feeling well.


----------



## R.D. (Nov 13, 2014)

mdk said:


> Good morning friends! I am taking a small break from getting all my ducks in a row for our cabin trip. I have two giant plastic storage bins filled games and I hope to play them all. We are board game aficionado. I packed the telescope as well, hopefully the cloud cover should lessen tonight. Yay! Cheers!


Sounds like heaven.  

I just downloaded a 7 books to kindle, taking a week vacation starting tomorrow and reading on the balcony on down time is my idea of fun


----------



## mdk (Nov 13, 2014)

R.D. said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning friends! I am taking a small break from getting all my ducks in a row for our cabin trip. I have two giant plastic storage bins filled games and I hope to play them all. We are board game aficionado. I packed the telescope as well, hopefully the cloud cover should lessen tonight. Yay! Cheers!
> ...



That sounds like my type of holiday. I can devour several books (and bottles of bourbon) when I am at the beach. 

The cabin is only 2 hours away and very remote. Outside, all I'll hear is an occasional airplane and the sounds of nature. It is quite the change from the city.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 13, 2014)

Had to get a real winter coat out today.  Still haven't broke out the gloves yet.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 13, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Dagnabbit!  Mid back woke me up after 5 hours of sleep.  Probably due to sweeping the snow off the driveway.


 
Magnesium is the magic trick for me with muscle cramps.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 13, 2014)

Noomi said:


> The birthday girl loved her gift, and she even got a birthday cake after class tonight, baked by another Sensei. What a champion she is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome Noomi.  Everybody needs somebody like that in our lives.  The wind beneath our wings so to speak.  And you may not know it, but I am going to guess you are that for her too.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 13, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dagnabbit!  Mid back woke me up after 5 hours of sleep.  Probably due to sweeping the snow off the driveway.
> ...


Wish it was that simple, degeneration in my low back (which also hurts now), mid back and base of the neck.  I'm in pain all the time, it's when I do any heavy lifting, raking, shoveling, sweeping, etc that it gets worse, I just take a handful of ibuprofen and deal with it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 13, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Had to get a real winter coat out today.  Still haven't broke out the gloves yet.


Gloves?  You play baseball in the snow?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 13, 2014)

And I agree with R.D.  Normally I prefer my own bed, but I would love playing those games with mdk at the cabin, and I love to read especially when there are no other detractions as would be the case there.

Agree with Save.  Magnesium was what my body was craving and has pretty well eliminated the almost nightly severe leg and foot cramps I was having.

Sending healing vibes to Ringel's sore back/hip and a good morning Mama Fox ((hug) to everybody.

We had our first really hard hard freeze of the season all night last night.  It was 23 degrees when I went to bed last night and it is 22f out there right now after the sun has been up for awhile.  Overcast but no snow in the city as yet--our first good chance for snow is predicted Sunday.  There are some school districts a couple of hours east of us on two hour delay this morning though so the state did not miss out on all of that.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 13, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Had to get a real winter coat out today.  Still haven't broke out the gloves yet.
> ...


 
Do you think the customers leave without us throwing snowballs at them?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 13, 2014)

Yeah, it is cold in the rockies, 25 degrees here.


----------



## SixFoot (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## SixFoot (Nov 13, 2014)

24 degrees right meow. It got down to 19 here in Missouri last night.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 13, 2014)

mdk said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


 
Take some chips or Cheetos, I assume they taste better than books.


----------



## R.D. (Nov 13, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...


Fact is with kindle you can eat them and not icky up the pages.  Man life is good


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 13, 2014)

Currently it's 23 degrees out back, about 2 inches of snow on the ground but the sun is shining and no breeze.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 13, 2014)

It occurs to me Ringel and I think alike quite often.  I would think that should be deeply disturbing to most of you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 13, 2014)

SixFoot said:


> 24 degrees right meow. It got down to 19 here in Missouri last night.



I'm not sure but I'm sure it got that cold or colder here last night too.  We moved back to New Mexico from north central Kansas though, and out there on the prairie with your higher humidity and probably a bit more wind, the cold seems to hurt more somehow.  I would imagine that Missouri, right next door, wouldn't be much different.


----------



## R.D. (Nov 13, 2014)

Yep


----------



## peach174 (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## SixFoot (Nov 13, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > 24 degrees right meow. It got down to 19 here in Missouri last night.
> ...



Its always windy in Missouri. This morning, there were no clouds, but "snow" floating all over the place. This happens when the humidity in the air freezes before it touches the surface. We usually get more ice than snow during the winter, and it can get quite brutal. Missouri is known for its bipolar weather.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 13, 2014)

R.D. said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



You eat your Kindle?  Oh you mean the Cheetos.  Some things on message boards translate a bit more slowly than other things.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 13, 2014)

SixFoot said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



Yes I am familiar with the 'floating snow' syndrome.  I used to hold my breath driving between Salina and Kansas City in winter weather.  The wind would boil up the snow sometimes so that it was this churning cloud coming up about hood high on the car and completely blocking out view of the highway or surrounding terrain.  And believe me, when you're out there on I-70 when those conditions occur, it is terrifying.


----------



## SixFoot (Nov 13, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I always hated I-70 in the winter time, especially when driving out to Riley to visit my little brother.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 13, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...


There's a popular hiking trail in the Chugach Mountains, just on the edge of Anchorage.  It's called Flattop.  Same thing, you can see Anchorage strewn below, but people often need rescuing, mostly because they underestimate the difficulty of the hike, in some places, the trail is narrow and very steep.  Several times a year, some idiot gets up there and calls for "rescue".  Unless they're injured, I think they should be charged the cost of their "rescue", too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 13, 2014)

SixFoot said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



Riley, Kansas, the village?  Or Fort Riley at Grand Junction?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 13, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Oh I do too.  There are several hiking trails descending from the summit of the Sandias to the base of the mountain on both the east and west sides.   They aren't exactly easy hiking because of the steep grade, but they require no special gear.  The more popular are rated 'moderate' as far as hiking trails go and are 5 to 6 miles distance--easily done in a half day or less.  The more difficult are rated 'difficult' and can be 10 or 11 miles and some doing those will overnight along the trail.  But I still don't see how folks get lost, and those who just get tired and don't want to walk out, I definitely think should pay something to cover the expense of their 'rescue'.


----------



## SixFoot (Nov 13, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Ft. Riley. I used to live in KCK for a few years where I met my wife and most of the friends I care to stay in contact with, so I take regular trips to the State.


----------



## Swagger (Nov 13, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



In N. Ireland we'd sometimes get requests for helicopter evacuation when the mists descended on the whole of Ulster and recent arrivals would sometimes get lost while out on foot patrol in the many hills that dotted the province. On every occasion the commander of Camp Bessbrook would ask them the following: "Do you have a map, compass, water and binoculars?", to which they always answered: "Yes, sir", only to get the following reply: "I don't suppose you might have a pair of balls dangling between those legs of yours, aswell?", to which they'd humbly reply with: "Yes, sir", only to be reminded that the IRA were almost certainly indoors and that they'd have to navigate their way back to base on their own.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 13, 2014)

Swagger said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



  Great story.   I could understand if there was heavy fog--very rare in these parts--or a storm that made it impossible to see very far ahead--how people unfamiliar with the terrain could get turned around and lose their bearings if they got off the trail in the Sandias.  But on a normal day?  I just can't imagine.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 13, 2014)

SixFoot said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



Hombre (Mr. Foxfyre) was offered a management position at Grand Junction once years ago, and we drove over from Salina (about 60 miles as I recall) to check it out.    But there was just a vibe in that little town that was uncomfortable for us.  And we followed our instincts and turned down the promotion.  Within a year the Salina branch came open and he was promoted to manager there--in a town we loved.  Funny how those things can work out.  Or not as the case may be.


----------



## Swagger (Nov 13, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I can understand why the requests came in: they were young, scared and in hostile territory, but equally I understood why their requests were always denied: helicopter evacuation was reserved for wounded personnel and they didn't want soldiers getting used to the expensive idea that they could disregard their training and rely on the Army Air Corps coming to their rescue whenever they got lost in the heavy mists that would descend on the entire province in the space of an hour. In any event, there were always Land Rovers roaming around most of the sectors with more experienced men onboard who would be directed to lost patrols if a request came in. 

Apart from that, I'd support a charge being levied against callers who make frivolous S.O.S calls. Although first I'd secure funding from Westminster for our mountain rescue and lifeboat services which, at present, are charities that rely on donations from the public to operate. I consider that an outrage and it's one of the many reasons I support UKIP.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 13, 2014)

OK I skipped 5 pages and read the last few posts.
Seems like "stuff" has calmed down and we can resume civility here.

40 and rainy here today, which sucks because I need to do some outdoor electrical work at Doc's AND get someone in to fix the heat there. We have a 20 ton Trane AC unit with a gas furnace built into it for heat and one of out customers who is good on residential systems is over his head on the commercial controls and redundant safeties.

I REALLY hate to call in the gas company. We pay most of our repair work in bar tabs and for some reason, I don't think that's going to fly here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 13, 2014)

Swagger said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Swagger said:
> ...



Careful Swagger.  We just got the last of the fires in here put out and that is really crowding the political terrain.  Don't need anything fanning any remaining sparks please even if the politics are on your side of the pond.  

Our search and rescue teams around here are almost all volunteer and privately funded too though the state does certifiy the training of the volunteers and provides guidelines and oversight for such operations.  It has worked very well for us..


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 13, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> OK I skipped 5 pages and read the last few posts.
> Seems like "stuff" has calmed down and we can resume civility here.
> 
> 40 and rainy here today, which sucks because I need to do some outdoor electrical work at Doc's AND get someone in to fix the heat there. We have a 20 ton Trane AC unit with a gas furnace built into it for heat and one of out customers who is good on residential systems is over his head on the commercial controls and redundant safeties.
> ...



When it comes to furnaces, so much can turn ugly if the installation or maintenance is flawed, I think it is worth it to pay a professional to do it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 13, 2014)

Up to 29 degrees, bright sunshine and the snow on the hard surfaces is starting to melt......


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 13, 2014)

Deer Dodgecar season has started and so far it looks like this crop is not very good at the dodge part.  My next couple of sales will probably be all deer related.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 13, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > OK I skipped 5 pages and read the last few posts.
> ...


I agree. Dave is a pro, but he just doesn't have the experience with AC units that you can stand up inside of. Commercial controls tend to be a lot more complicated I'll pay the pro, I guess.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 13, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Deer Dodgecar season has started and so far it looks like this crop is not very good at the dodge part.  My next couple of sales will probably be all deer related.



Because somebody totaled a car hitting a deer?

You know when we lived in the Texas Panhandle back in the 1960's, there were no deer.  Zero.  Zilch.  Nada.  The oil industry was just beginning to drill in those parts--oil wells and natural gas wells--and of course some thought that would hurt the quail and pheasant populations.  Well in the last 50 years there are pump jacks and natural gas wells everywhere, and not only have the quail and pheasant populations thrived but there are now deer and antelope everywhere.  There are some roads my son and family just don't drive at night because of the very high danger of hitting a deer.  It has been pretty amazing actually.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 13, 2014)

Sherry and I live in sunny Central Florida.  Please don't hate us.....but it's sunny and 80 today.  I'm gonna hang out by the pool later. 

And I know....we suck.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 13, 2014)

Once you get past changing out the thermostat battery and turning off the furnace for a few minutes and let the computer reset, its pro time.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 13, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sherry and I live in sunny Central Florida.  Please don't hate us.....but it's sunny and 80 today.  I'm gonna hang out by the pool later.
> 
> And I know....we suck.


 
Listening to the geckos make insurance pitches by the pool must get wearing.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 13, 2014)

You can save 15%.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 13, 2014)

People don't hit deer Foxfyre.  Deer are attracted to cars.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 13, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Once you get past changing out the thermostat battery and turning off the furnace for a few minutes and let the computer reset, its pro time.


What's a thermostat?   Where does it fit on the furnace?


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 13, 2014)

We knew there were a couple things wrong. the igniters, flame sensors and the gas valve have been replaced. The guy who diagnosed the system over the summer is no longer available though we did have those parts for Dave to install. It seems that there is yet another problem. I have one suspicion that I will check out when I get in, but beyond that, I'll need to call the gas company.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 13, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sherry and I live in sunny Central Florida.  Please don't hate us.....but it's sunny and 80 today.  I'm gonna hang out by the pool later.
> 
> And I know....we suck.



Naw.  You don't suck.  You suck only if you don't let us come visit when we are up to our hoo ha's in ice and snow.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 13, 2014)

One more item re the Texas Panhandle deer--Mule deer season starts there I think November 22 this year--who would have thought there WOULD be a deer season in the Texas Panhandle?--but the hunters are looking for this old buck the locals have named "Funky' because of his strange antlers.  The purpose of the deer season of course is to remove over populations, most especially undesirables from the herd.  And this one they think could be a problem.  But he has escaped the hunters for the last five years.  I have mixed emotions.  He's too old and tough to make good eating.   I think he should be allowed to live.  Somebody shot this photo at 3 a.m. one morning--out of deer season of course:  But have any of you ever seen antlers like that on a mule deer?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 13, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry and I live in sunny Central Florida.  Please don't hate us.....but it's sunny and 80 today.  I'm gonna hang out by the pool later.
> ...




If it helps....I lived six years in Minneapolis.  Or as me and the ex called it.....Ice Station Zebra.   


I've seen enough ice and snow to last a lifetime.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 13, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



Don't you miss having all four seasons even just a little bit?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 13, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Does the red wine go into the sauce, or the cook?


----------



## mdk (Nov 13, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



When I make sauce it goes in both. Getting sauced up while making sauce is a time honored tradition in my family.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 13, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




I'm from Virginia and lived there most of my life.  Having the 4 season there was beautiful and very nice.  But at this point I don't miss cold weather very much.  

However, if I lived anywhere else it would be the mountain west.  I had family in Arizona and have traveled throughout most of New Mexico, Arizona, Utah, Colorado and Wyoming.  

I absolutely love that part of the Country.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 13, 2014)

Noomi said:


> The birthday girl loved her gift, and she even got a birthday cake after class tonight, baked by another Sensei. What a champion she is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's always helpful to have a positive role model to inspire you to reach higher yourself.  Is that you with the cake?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 13, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



It does have a certain something and those of us who live here do so mostly because we are drawn to that certain something.  But it isn't for everybody, thank God, or we would be overrun with people.  Just as you would be in Florida if everybody wanted to live there.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 13, 2014)

mdk said:


> Good morning friends! I am taking a small break from getting all my ducks in a row for our cabin trip. I have two giant plastic storage bins filled games and I hope to play them all. We are board game aficionado. I packed the telescope as well, hopefully the cloud cover should lessen tonight. Yay! Cheers!


Must be standard cabin issue.  We have a whole rack full of games and a nice telescope.  I keep that stuff at the cabin, saves dragging it back and forth and we really only have time to indulge ourselves when we're up there, anyway.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 13, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




We still have the four seasons in the sunny states.
It's just that spring and fall are very, very short.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 13, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


If I had to move to the Lesser 48 permanently, I'd probably find my way to south-central NM.  I love the Lake Roberts/Silver City are, right along the Continental Divide.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 13, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



Yep.  Here we have spring, summer, fall, and a week sometime in December or January.


----------



## mdk (Nov 13, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning friends! I am taking a small break from getting all my ducks in a row for our cabin trip. I have two giant plastic storage bins filled games and I hope to play them all. We are board game aficionado. I packed the telescope as well, hopefully the cloud cover should lessen tonight. Yay! Cheers!
> ...



We play games almost every weekend so I have to lug them around. lol


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 13, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




I bought some land in Wyoming with the thought of one day retiring out there.  

You're right Foxy....either you love the mountain west or you do not.  To me....that area is one of the most beautiful on Earth.  I am envious of you, and Ringel and Jake.  It's God's Country.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 13, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



Wish we could trade you some of our ambiance for some of your ocean.  That's the only thing we don't have here and I miss it.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 13, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




I love New Mexico.....It's a great place.  We spent quite a bit of time in Albuquerque, Santa Fe.....and up in the Farmington area near the 4 corners.  Gila Cliff Dwelling is an amazing place to visit.  The mountains in the Los Alamos area are gorgeous.  

Lot's of cool old Spanish Missions that are cool to visit as well.  Foxy and her hombre are fortunate to live there.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 13, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Flat Top is very popular with both locals and visitors.  I'd like to claim that the visitors were the ones needed help, but they are not the only ones.  I took a photo of the range this morning.  When I get home, I'll try to post it here.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 13, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


I made the mistake of taking my Aunt to the cliff dwellings without knowing she was severely acrophobic and prone to panic attacks when traveling roads like the one going up there.  I couldn't get her out of the truck when we got there, so she took a nap while I visited the Cliff Dwellings.  That's my kind of living, there.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 13, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Yes.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 13, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Mesa Verde?  The wife and I went there once 20 years ago when we were out visiting my parents.  We had taken a week in a rental car and toured western and southwestern Colorado.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 13, 2014)

One of the things we visited was the Black Canyon of the Gunnison, we're driving along and she's looking up wondering where it was, came around a corner and I told her to look down....... she almost jumped into my lap......


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 13, 2014)

I am not overly afraid of heights but I dislike very much being on the edge of something that drops off into nothingness--high bridges, edges of cliffs, roof tops, etc.


----------



## R.D. (Nov 13, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> I am not overly afraid of heights but I dislike very much being on the edge of something that drops off into nothingness--high bridges, edges of cliffs, roof tops, etc.


I can't handle glass floors and open backed steps.  It's a little embarassing sometimes   But other than that heights don't bother me at all


----------



## peach174 (Nov 13, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> I am not overly afraid of heights but I dislike very much being on the edge of something that drops off into nothingness--high bridges, edges of cliffs, roof tops, etc.



Have you ever been to the Grand Canyon?
I get the shakes when I get too near the edge.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 13, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I am not overly afraid of heights but I dislike very much being on the edge of something that drops off into nothingness--high bridges, edges of cliffs, roof tops, etc.
> ...


 
I can't either.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 13, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I am not overly afraid of heights but I dislike very much being on the edge of something that drops off into nothingness--high bridges, edges of cliffs, roof tops, etc.
> ...



Yes, I can't go to the edge without a substantial barrier or wall in front of me.  And that Grand Canyon Skywalk  they have extending out over the canyon?  I can't imagine what I would have to charge somebody to get me to go out on that.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 13, 2014)

Natural heights have never bothered me, man made heights on the other hand make me very nervous.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 13, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I couldn't- not even on my hands and knees.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 13, 2014)

They've been playing this song a lot, called Sunshine and Whiskey.....  I know I'm getting older, this kid doesn't look old enough to drink.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 13, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Showed that to the wife, told her we'll have to give it a try.......  I won't repeat what she told me to do with it.........


----------



## Pogo (Nov 13, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> They've been playing this song a lot, called Sunshine and Whiskey.....  I know I'm getting older, this kid doesn't look old enough to drink.......



This guy can afford a vintage 1956 Porsche but not a guitar case?

Weirdo.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 13, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


 
Possibly the most diabolical engineering feat of all time.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 13, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> They've been playing this song a lot, called Sunshine and Whiskey.....  I know I'm getting older, this kid doesn't look old enough to drink.......



That is exactly what they said about us when we were that age.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 13, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > They've been playing this song a lot, called Sunshine and Whiskey.....  I know I'm getting older, this kid doesn't look old enough to drink.......
> ...


Why would he want a guitar case?  Someone might think he's El Mariachi........






Nah.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 13, 2014)

Okay ladies, role reversal..........


----------



## peach174 (Nov 13, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay ladies, role reversal..........




WOW!!
They don't look old enough to drink.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 13, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay ladies, role reversal..........



Hmm.... or perhaps like this...

​(For Sherry)


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 13, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay ladies, role reversal..........
> ...


Yeah but they do look old enough to.....  Ummmm, never mind........


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 13, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > They've been playing this song a lot, called Sunshine and Whiskey.....  I know I'm getting older, this kid doesn't look old enough to drink.......
> ...



I buy relatively inexpensive laptop computers and expensive computer bags to carry them around in.  My kids buy $4,000 laptop computers and Amazon $20 sleeves to carry them around in.  You just can't tell.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 13, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I am not overly afraid of heights but I dislike very much being on the edge of something that drops off into nothingness--high bridges, edges of cliffs, roof tops, etc.
> ...


I'm acrophobic, too.  But with my job, I deal with it.  When you work on airplanes that are more than 60 ft tall in places you have to get to...well, don't look down.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 13, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Hombre used to have to climb a lot of roofs in his work.  That terrified me just to think about it.  And so would your job.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 13, 2014)

Any of you moms out there relate to this?  It's a parody of a popular rock song...
Hilarious Mom Parody of Taylor Swift s Shake It Off


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 13, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...


I avoid the high work when I can.  Sometimes, I don't even have to go very high, but curling your toes around some plumbing just to get to the top of an engine, or using a ladder to its maximum capacity....yeah, not really comfortable.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 13, 2014)

Just made the wife some chicken and broccoli stir fry, I had my leftover cabbage dish with rice.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 13, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Just made the wife some chicken and broccoli stir fry, I had my leftover cabbage dish with rice.



I want a man who will cook for me.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 13, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Any of you moms out there relate to this?  It's a parody of a popular rock song...
> Hilarious Mom Parody of Taylor Swift s Shake It Off


It would probably be funny if I could understand the lyrics........


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 13, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just made the wife some chicken and broccoli stir fry, I had my leftover cabbage dish with rice.
> ...


Cook with you??!!  What??!!  
(Be right there........)


----------



## Bonita Louise (Nov 13, 2014)

This looks like a nice place and it's time for my afternoon mocha cappuccino and scones. Hi there..


----------



## Pogo (Nov 13, 2014)

Bonita Louise said:


> This looks like a nice place and it's time for my afternoon mocha cappuccino and scones. Hi there..



Engage the froth machine!  New blood!





​
Welcome, Bonita Louise!  I loved your work on Gilligan's Island....


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 13, 2014)

Bonita Louise said:


> This looks like a nice place and it's time for my afternoon mocha cappuccino and scones. Hi there..


I made some fresh baklava, will that do?


----------



## Bonita Louise (Nov 13, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Bonita Louise said:
> 
> 
> > This looks like a nice place and it's time for my afternoon mocha cappuccino and scones. Hi there..
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 13, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Bonita Louise said:
> 
> 
> > This looks like a nice place and it's time for my afternoon mocha cappuccino and scones. Hi there..
> ...


I have a balaclava.........


----------



## peach174 (Nov 13, 2014)

Bonita Louise said:


> This looks like a nice place and it's time for my afternoon mocha cappuccino and scones. Hi there..



Welcome Bonita Louise

Jump right in an enjoy.
Be sure to click on page 1 for the rules of this thread and if you agree to them you are very welcome.
I see Pogo has given you your complimentary Dip ? what ever it is suppose to be. 
It's usually a complimentary beverage for those who are first timers here but it looks good doesn't it?


----------



## Bonita Louise (Nov 13, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Bonita Louise said:
> 
> 
> > This looks like a nice place and it's time for my afternoon mocha cappuccino and scones. Hi there..
> ...


Sure..Gramms used to make those. Have some of my cranberry orange scones..


----------



## Bonita Louise (Nov 13, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Bonita Louise said:
> 
> 
> > This looks like a nice place and it's time for my afternoon mocha cappuccino and scones. Hi there..
> ...


Not sure..lol.
I read the rules and i am well disciplined, at my age i have had a lot of practice, lol.
Thanks for the welcome..


----------



## peach174 (Nov 13, 2014)

Bonita Louise said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonita Louise said:
> ...



Here is your complimentary beverage





I also have no idea what this is either but it looks delicious.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 13, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Bonita Louise said:
> ...


I have several, but I don't eat them.  Baklava, on the other hand...would be rather messy if I put it on my head.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 13, 2014)

Bonita Louise said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Bonita Louise said:
> ...


Sounds good, too!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 13, 2014)

Bonita Louise said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonita Louise said:
> ...


Discipline, sounds a bit....kinky, don't you think?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 13, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


You're making you balaclavas wrong, knit em with fettuccine, wear it when you're cold and eat it em you're hungry......


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 13, 2014)

Bonita Louise said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonita Louise said:
> ...



Oh darn.  Some of the guys were probably hoping for somebody a bit naughtier.  But oh well.  (teasing of course.)
Welcome, welcome.   And be sure to bookmark us or use "all watched threads" or something so you can find us again.   It sometimes slows down in here during the evening unless our Europeans and Aussies are up early, but if that happens, it will be back up and jumping in the morning.

USMB just recently changed their software and we're all learning how to navigate with the new stuff.  Took me forever to figure out how to get back here consistently, but if you click on Watched Threads up there, you'll see in bitty print "there may be more to see" and clicking on that will take you to ALL WATCHED THREADS.  So any thread you have posted in will show up there even if there have been no new posts since you last went there.  I dragged that link to my desk top and that's the way I come back to USMB now.  Others probably have other tricks of the trade.

Anyhow this is a typical political message board and it can get pretty ugly out there at times.  So if it starts getting to you, come right back here for a safe haven.  Oh heck, come back here even if you don't need a safe haven.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 13, 2014)

Don Corleones Staten Island "house" is up for sale if ya have $2.89 million..........





Notice the high walls and wrought iron gate are missing.  They were props added to make the home look fortified.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 13, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just made the wife some chicken and broccoli stir fry, I had my leftover cabbage dish with rice.
> ...



I had that very briefly when Hombre first (unsuccessfully) tried to retire and be a house husband.  I ate some pretty strange things for those few months, but it was wonderful.  I always said, as a full time career gal, that I would have it made if I just had a good wife.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 13, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Don Corleones Staten Island "house" is up for sale if ya have $2.89 million..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's interesting but it doesn't look like a 2.89 million dollar house.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 13, 2014)

Bonita Louise said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonita Louise said:
> ...


Since it is late ya need an "evening" coffee.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 13, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Don Corleones Staten Island "house" is up for sale if ya have $2.89 million..........
> ...


The Hollywood house in the show sold for $135 Million.........


----------



## Gracie (Nov 13, 2014)

So, Moki my rat terrier, was taken to the vet today because he has 2 smooshy lumps on his rib cage..one on each side. I THOUGHT it was like the cysts Karma had, which we had removed a few months ago. Turns out one is just fatty goop...but the other has cancer cells in it. Sigh. So on Monday, in he goes to have both removed and the one sliced and diced to see how far it has gotten, what kind it is, how fast it can go, etc.  Hoping she gets it all when she whacks it off.  I don't want him to go to Gracie quite yet. He is only 11 years old. Rather, WILL be 11 in february. Asking for good vibes and prayers for my Moki Butt.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 13, 2014)

You have them, Gracie.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Nov 13, 2014)

Gracie said:


> So, Moki my rat terrier, was taken to the vet today because he has 2 smooshy lumps on his rib cage..one on each side. I THOUGHT it was like the cysts Karma had, which we had removed a few months ago. Turns out one is just fatty goop...but the other has cancer cells in it. Sigh. So on Monday, in he goes to have both removed and the one sliced and diced to see how far it has gotten, what kind it is, how fast it can go, etc.  Hoping she gets it all when she whacks it off.  I don't want him to go to Gracie quite yet. He is only 11 years old. Rather, WILL be 11 in february. Asking for good vibes and prayers for my Moki Butt.



Prayers and juju for Moki ♡


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 13, 2014)

Gracie said:


> So, Moki my rat terrier, was taken to the vet today because he has 2 smooshy lumps on his rib cage..one on each side. I THOUGHT it was like the cysts Karma had, which we had removed a few months ago. Turns out one is just fatty goop...but the other has cancer cells in it. Sigh. So on Monday, in he goes to have both removed and the one sliced and diced to see how far it has gotten, what kind it is, how fast it can go, etc.  Hoping she gets it all when she whacks it off.  I don't want him to go to Gracie quite yet. He is only 11 years old. Rather, WILL be 11 in february. Asking for good vibes and prayers for my Moki Butt.



You got it Gracie.  Hope it all goes well.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 13, 2014)

Lord, we were planning on keeping Gracie with us a long time.  Gracie has designs on keeping Moki for a long time too.  It all works so much better if you can help us with Moki.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 13, 2014)

There isn't a rule about being nice to kitties Bonita, but it can't hurt.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 13, 2014)

Gracie said:


> So, Moki my rat terrier, was taken to the vet today because he has 2 smooshy lumps on his rib cage..one on each side. I THOUGHT it was like the cysts Karma had, which we had removed a few months ago. Turns out one is just fatty goop...but the other has cancer cells in it. Sigh. So on Monday, in he goes to have both removed and the one sliced and diced to see how far it has gotten, what kind it is, how fast it can go, etc.  Hoping she gets it all when she whacks it off.  I don't want him to go to Gracie quite yet. He is only 11 years old. Rather, WILL be 11 in february. Asking for good vibes and prayers for my Moki Butt.


Good vibes coming your way, and to Moki Butt, too!  Hope they caught it early enough.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 13, 2014)

Moki Butt thanks you for your prayers although he is not too impressed with Mom's camera flashy thingy.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 13, 2014)

The vet will impress Moki even less.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 13, 2014)

He was not thrilled today. She had to put a muzzle on him cuz when he gets freaked out, he tends to snip. He didn't try to, but just in case, we put one on him. NOT a happy doggy. But, he was jumping for joy when we were leaving the exam room, lol.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 13, 2014)

It is hard to get exited about a place that removes what you consider to be valuable body parts.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 13, 2014)

Well, we got another HVAC guy out today and he confirmed my suspicions that the thermostat was wired wrong. However, that didn't do the trick. There were another 3 sensors that weren't working so we replaced them. STILL no heat. WHY was the question until we looked at the schematics again. There is a smoke detector installed in the duct work that had a broken cover allowing all kinds of leaves, trash and water into it. It was toast! That particular item runs about 12 hundred bucks for a Trane so he guessed a similar price for my Rheem. I started looking on-line and ordered one for $130 with shipping. Perhaps we'll have heat here for the weekend.
68 in the building right now with the door to the utility room open. The 200 pound/day ice machine throws a lot of heat, thank God.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 13, 2014)

Heating with an ice machine, might be considered a wee bit unorthodox.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Nov 13, 2014)

Ernie unorthodox? Whoda thunk?


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 13, 2014)

I was thinking he would let motorcycles inside.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 13, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay ladies, role reversal..........
> ...




Maybe this.....





(for Pogo)


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 13, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> I was thinking he would let motorcycles inside.


I do.
We got 4 guys on bikes a bit snookered one night. We got them taxis and I put their bikes on the dance floor at closing time.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 13, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Heating with an ice machine, might be considered a wee bit unorthodox.


For me? Hell no. Whatever works.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 13, 2014)

Tresha91203 said:


> Ernie unorthodox? Whoda thunk?



LOL. The day Ernie, and a few others in here, start being orthodox, I'll be ringing the alarm, raising the hurricane flags, and sending out an all points bulletin for a rubber truck.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 13, 2014)

I can't do the beard and hat thing...


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 13, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> I can't do the beard and hat thing...



I beg to differ.


----------



## Noomi (Nov 13, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > The birthday girl loved her gift, and she even got a birthday cake after class tonight, baked by another Sensei. What a champion she is.
> ...



I believe I am, too, Foxy. She doesn't show it, but I know she adores me as much as I adore her.


----------



## Noomi (Nov 13, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > The birthday girl loved her gift, and she even got a birthday cake after class tonight, baked by another Sensei. What a champion she is.
> ...



Nope, that is Sensei Marie with the cake. Tracy, of course, is on the right.  I took the photo.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 13, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie unorthodox? Whoda thunk?
> ...



Me. in my youth:


----------



## Noomi (Nov 13, 2014)

Its the weekend. There is a God!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 13, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Tresha91203 said:
> ...



OMG.  For real Ernie?  Who would have thought?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 13, 2014)

Sherry said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I can't do the beard and hat thing...
> ...



Purrrrrfect.  Absolutely Purrrrrfect.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 14, 2014)

Nuh uh. That isn't you, Ernie. Is it?


----------



## Gracie (Nov 14, 2014)

_Psst. Foxfyre..I think you need to hoist the hurricane flags, and ringing the alarm bell. Make it a BIG bell._


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 14, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
GW's student/friend Sean, his injured brother, and their family,
Tresha and hubby,
Gracie and Moki,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.​


----------



## Noomi (Nov 14, 2014)

Evening all. Had a good workout tonight, off to class again tomorrow morning, then a two hour drive to Geelong on Sunday for a few more hours of special training. I might well be the only one from my city going, no one else seems to be bothered. Oh well. Who is going to be the one who learns? Yep. Me.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2014)

Morning!  TGIF!


----------



## mdk (Nov 14, 2014)

Good morning! I hope the day finds everyone well. I am sitting by the fire at the cabin and chomping down some tea. I am shocked the connection up here is better than I remember. lol Have a wonderful day folks!


----------



## Tresha91203 (Nov 14, 2014)

Good morning krewe! It has been a busy few days. We had a dual birthday party (hubby & mother) Wednesday evening. It went very well. The baby brother, his wife and daughter were in attendance and on reasonably good behavior. 

Hubby is still on his wagon, doing the 90 mtngs in 90 days thing. We don't talk about it other than, "Missed the one at X so going to the one at Y at 8." He seems to be doing OK, so keep the prayers and juju coming, please.

I have to take the mother-in-law to the airport this evening. She's off to WA for a few weeks then Canada to see her grandbabies for Christmas. She will be back after the new year.

Work has been hectic but I've got the two new hires trained now. I've got about 10 days of vacation to burn, so have been getting out of there at 5 instead of 7. It has been nice.

It's cold! That is all. Have a happy weekend.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 14, 2014)

Today will be tough.  I have to tell an employee their daughter's car is broke and the trade in value not high enough to pay off the loan.

Then my boss has a customer coming in today that I will work with as he is on vacation.  This person is in sales and is running a scenario where she acts liek she wants two cars.  It is meant to distract me and feel like I need to be crazy on price in order to get both deals.  Then she withdraws the offer to buy on the vehicle that was just a ploy.  So I have to act like I don't understand what she is doing.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 14, 2014)

Morning


----------



## R.D. (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 14, 2014)

Cold this morning, maybe some snow here in the valley later.  North of here is getting covered.  Going to exercise.


----------



## SixFoot (Nov 14, 2014)

Morning everyone.. Today sucks. Getting my dress blues prepped for tomorrow's funeral services.

Corporal Charles "Bruce" Edward Ham, II
955th Engineer Company, Ft. Leonard Wood
06/14/1971 - 11-07-2014

Multiple tours in Iraq, and a heart attack takes my friend at 43.. Everyone gets compliments after they die, but there's no room for doubt just how great of a person he really was.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 14, 2014)

SixFoot said:


> Morning everyone.. Today sucks. Getting my dress blues prepped for tomorrow's funeral services.
> 
> Corporal Charles "Bruce" Edward Ham, II
> 955th Engineer Company, Ft. Leonard Wood
> ...



My condolences SixFoot
R.I.P. Corporal Charles


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 14, 2014)

I've been procrastinating for the last two days, blaming it on the snow and cold........  Today I have to get a bunch of things done and run a bunch of errands.  Checked out back this morning, the back porch thermometer is reading a balmy 35 degrees with no breeze, was too warm for my heavy winter coat.


----------



## Bonita Louise (Nov 14, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Bonita Louise said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



It does look good..thanks!!


----------



## Bonita Louise (Nov 14, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


You sound like you'd be a lot of fun at parties!!


----------



## Bonita Louise (Nov 14, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Bonita Louise said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Sorry fellas my naughtier days are behind me you missed that opportunity by about 30 years , lol.
I am slowly learning my way around and thanks for the tips. My skin is thick and there's not much i haven't seen so i stay on a fairly even keel. I don't have a lot of time to read and post usually in the early morning and on breaks and again in the evening. Thanks for the safe room.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 14, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Well, we got another HVAC guy out today and he confirmed my suspicions that the thermostat was wired wrong. However, that didn't do the trick. There were another 3 sensors that weren't working so we replaced them. STILL no heat. WHY was the question until we looked at the schematics again. There is a smoke detector installed in the duct work that had a broken cover allowing all kinds of leaves, trash and water into it. It was toast! That particular item runs about 12 hundred bucks for a Trane so he guessed a similar price for my Rheem. I started looking on-line and ordered one for $130 with shipping. Perhaps we'll have heat here for the weekend.
> 68 in the building right now with the door to the utility room open. The 200 pound/day ice machine throws a lot of heat, thank God.


68F?  You don't need heat at that temperature, AC maybe, heat...not so much.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 14, 2014)

Tresha91203 said:


> Good morning krewe! It has been a busy few days. We had a dual birthday party (hubby & mother) Wednesday evening. It went very well. The baby brother, his wife and daughter were in attendance and on reasonably good behavior.
> 
> Hubby is still on his wagon, doing the 90 mtngs in 90 days thing. We don't talk about it other than, "Missed the one at X so going to the one at Y at 8." He seems to be doing OK, so keep the prayers and juju coming, please.
> 
> ...


Busy, Tresha!  You enjoy your weekend, too...and, thanks!


----------



## Bonita Louise (Nov 14, 2014)

SixFoot said:


> Morning everyone.. Today sucks. Getting my dress blues prepped for tomorrow's funeral services.
> 
> Corporal Charles "Bruce" Edward Ham, II
> 955th Engineer Company, Ft. Leonard Wood
> ...


Sad indeed....
Blessings and prayers for his journey..and also for you, his other friends and his family.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 14, 2014)

SixFoot said:


> Morning everyone.. Today sucks. Getting my dress blues prepped for tomorrow's funeral services.
> 
> Corporal Charles "Bruce" Edward Ham, II
> 955th Engineer Company, Ft. Leonard Wood
> ...



So sorry Sixfoot.  Sometimes it seems so unfair.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 14, 2014)

Just checking in between flights.  It's cooler today than the past few days but still not wintery-cold.  Maybe the mud will freeze again.
Got the oils and fats blended yesterday for another batch of soap.  This one's going to be peaches and cream, a special request item from a friend.  Of course, she probably won't want all 16 lbs of it, so I'll have to package it and start visiting the crafts fairs.  I made some of my popular chocolate cocoa butter soap last week.  I have a few batches to wrap that are cured on the racks.
I also have three baby swiss-style cheeses I'm nursing along.  They look OK, but with swiss-style cheese, the "proof" is on the inside because that's where the eyes develop.  Lots to do around here, always.
Well, enjoy your weekend, everybody.  I hope to visit more a bit later.
GW


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 14, 2014)

Tresha91203 said:


> Good morning krewe! It has been a busy few days. We had a dual birthday party (hubby & mother) Wednesday evening. It went very well. The baby brother, his wife and daughter were in attendance and on reasonably good behavior.
> 
> Hubby is still on his wagon, doing the 90 mtngs in 90 days thing. We don't talk about it other than, "Missed the one at X so going to the one at Y at 8." He seems to be doing OK, so keep the prayers and juju coming, please.
> 
> ...



Glad Hubby is doing well, and sounds like he is committed and one who is likely to make it.  And having a loving wife and family and hopefully friends as a support group sure helps.  And its okay if you are past your naughty years.  I guess I am too.  Usually.     And some extra time off is a good thing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 14, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Just checking in between flights.  It's cooler today than the past few days but still not wintery-cold.  Maybe the mud will freeze again.
> Got the oils and fats blended yesterday for another batch of soap.  This one's going to be peaches and cream, a special request item from a friend.  Of course, she probably won't want all 16 lbs of it, so I'll have to package it and start visiting the crafts fairs.  I made some of my popular chocolate cocoa butter soap last week.  I have a few batches to wrap that are cured on the racks.
> I also have three baby swiss-style cheeses I'm nursing along.  They look OK, but with swiss-style cheese, the "proof" is on the inside because that's where the eyes develop.  Lots to do around here, always.
> Well, enjoy your weekend, everybody.  I hope to visit more a bit later.
> GW



Your soaps sound heavenly.  But I guess I never thought about making swiss cheese.  Especially goat swiss cheese.   And then it occurs to me that there are likely a lot more goats in Switzerland than there are cattle.  

You would always be welcome to come visit here GW.  But I can assure you, we won't be turning the A/C on at 68 degrees.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 14, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Tresha91203 said:
> ...




Shalom!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 14, 2014)

It's a balmy 37 degrees in Albuquerque at this hour which feels warm after yesterday.  We'll have a couple of days of mid to high 50's, maybe even a low 60, the next couple of days before going back into colder temps.  But at least it is feeling more like November than late September now.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 14, 2014)

Have a Happy Friday.  Hope you can entertain yourself as well as this little guy......


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 14, 2014)

mdk said:


> Good morning! I hope the day finds everyone well. I am sitting by the fire at the cabin and chomping down some tea. I am shocked the connection up here is better than I remember. lol Have a wonderful day folks!



Hope you're having a great vacation mdk.  Sounds wonderful.  One thing I disliked going to the cabin here was there was zero connection to anything.  No computer access of any kind.  No cell phone service.  And the one phone was rigged so  you could receive calls but couldn't call out unless you had a prepaid calling card.  There was a time that would have been great, but these days not so much.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 14, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Today will be tough.  I have to tell an employee their daughter's car is broke and the trade in value not high enough to pay off the loan.
> 
> Then my boss has a customer coming in today that I will work with as he is on vacation.  This person is in sales and is running a scenario where she acts liek she wants two cars.  It is meant to distract me and feel like I need to be crazy on price in order to get both deals.  Then she withdraws the offer to buy on the vehicle that was just a ploy.  So I have to act like I don't understand what she is doing.



Some years ago, we would occasionally get an assignment to shop high value cars.  We had to pretend to be a bonafide customer to evaluate the customer service, sales pitch, and ethics of the dealership.  Not sure exactly what our clients were looking for, but I hated doing that.  It just felt wrong to take up people's time when they had no chance to make a sale.   Once Hombre and I started our own business, we didn't take those kinds of jobs.


----------



## Cross (Nov 14, 2014)

Hello all,
Just navigating my way around.

Gotta say the advertising that attaches to some keywords is pure comedy...


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 14, 2014)

Hello Cross and welcome to the Coffee Shop.  Someone who is more tech savvy than myself will be along shortly to provide you your complimentary beverage.


----------



## mdk (Nov 14, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning! I hope the day finds everyone well. I am sitting by the fire at the cabin and chomping down some tea. I am shocked the connection up here is better than I remember. lol Have a wonderful day folks!
> ...



Thanks, I am my dear. It is a very peaceful day thus far.


----------



## Cross (Nov 14, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Hello Cross and welcome to the Coffee Shop.  Someone who is more tech savvy than myself will be along shortly to provide you your complimentary beverage.



Nothing high tech, just a little Baileys would be nice..


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 14, 2014)

Cross said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Cross and welcome to the Coffee Shop.  Someone who is more tech savvy than myself will be along shortly to provide you your complimentary beverage.
> ...



Welcome Cross.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2014)

mdk said:


> Good morning! I hope the day finds everyone well. I am sitting by the fire at the cabin and chomping down some tea. I am shocked the connection up here is better than I remember. lol Have a wonderful day folks!



That must be some chunky tea to be chomped down upon!


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 14, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning! I hope the day finds everyone well. I am sitting by the fire at the cabin and chomping down some tea. I am shocked the connection up here is better than I remember. lol Have a wonderful day folks!
> ...



I was wondering about that myself!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2014)

Cross said:


> Hello all,
> Just navigating my way around.
> 
> Gotta say the advertising that attaches to some keywords is pure comedy...



Welcome!  Here, have another!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 14, 2014)

Cross said:


> Hello all,
> Just navigating my way around.
> 
> Gotta say the advertising that attaches to some keywords is pure comedy...



Welcome welcome Cross.  So happy you found us.  As we tell everybody, it gets a little nuts out there on the boards sometimes, and this is your refuge when it gets to be too much.  In fact, lately some of us are spending most or all of our time in here until the dust settles after silly season.

And your wish is our command for your first timer's complimentary beverage:






Edit:  LOL, I see Montro and Chris beat me to it.  Way to go!!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 14, 2014)

Cross said:


> Hello all,
> Just navigating my way around.
> 
> Gotta say the advertising that attaches to some keywords is pure comedy...



Re that advertising, that's the truth isn't it?  Drives home the point that nothing we do here is really private and there are folks out there tracking everything.  I just ordered some really wacky stuff for birthday bags we make up for December (both of my kids were born really close to Christmas) and I'm looking forward to see what the internet trackers come up with to entice me based on those searches.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 14, 2014)

A three-for might be a record.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> A three-for might be a record.



That new poster is going to get drunk!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 14, 2014)

Well he wouldn't be the first tipsy person we've had in the Coffee Shop.  Let's just hope he's a happy drunk.


----------



## Bonita Louise (Nov 14, 2014)

Cross said:


> Hello all,
> Just navigating my way around.
> 
> Gotta say the advertising that attaches to some keywords is pure comedy...


Good to see you again!  Have a lovely weekend and be well.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 14, 2014)

Back when I did drink I found O'Mara's Irish Cream, tastes the same as Bailey's but at half the cost.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 14, 2014)

Just had a Marie Callender pot pie for lunch.  I love pot pies and I love their pot pies so much I have to regulate the number of times I indulge, only have one every two hours or so........


----------



## Bonita Louise (Nov 14, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Well he wouldn't be the first tipsy person we've had in the Coffee Shop.  Let's just hope he's a happy drunk.


Something tells me Cross can hold his liquor..


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 14, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Just had a Marie Callender pot pie for lunch.  I love pot pies and I love their pot pies so much I have to regulate the number of times I indulge, only have one every two hours or so........



I spent years and years not eating pot pies, after having a bad experience with one.  Then, a couple of years ago, I decided to try a pot pie again, and lo! it was good.  They let me be even lazier than a tv dinner (which usually requires I stop cooking and stir halfway through), just pop a pot pie in the microwave for 4 or 5 minutes, and that's it!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 14, 2014)

I ought to pick some of those up for us too--we both love pot pies.  And there are always those times you just don't want to cook but want something hot and nourishing.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 14, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> I ought to pick some of those up for us too--we both love pot pies.  And there are always those times you just don't want to cook but want something hot and nourishing.


Stuff Mart (Wallyworld....... ) has em for $2.50 each (Marie Callenders).


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 14, 2014)

We don't have a Stuff Mart here.   I have to pick from Albertson's, Smith's, or Wal-mart.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 14, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> We don't have a Stuff Mart here.   I have to pick from Albertson's, Smith's, or Wal-mart.


Stuff Mart = WallyWorld = Wal-Mart........


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 14, 2014)

Oh....duh.   A little slow on the uptake wasn't I.  I think I need chocolate. . . .


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 14, 2014)

Pfft, $2.50?  I get the cheapo $1 kind from Banquet.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 14, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > We don't have a Stuff Mart here.   I have to pick from Albertson's, Smith's, or Wal-mart.
> ...


 
What?  No pictures?  Maybe a good hint like wear your pajamas mart?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 14, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Pfft, $2.50?  I get the cheapo $1 kind from Banquet.


Three Banquets = one Maries........  And Maries tastes 1000 times better than Banquet.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 14, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Nope, don't wear my pajamas to WallyWorld but bib overalls with no shirt works just fine....... 

Pictures?  Okay.....


----------



## peach174 (Nov 14, 2014)

We get our pot pies from Schwans.
They come 4 in a box and cost 9.99 that is about 2.50 for each one too.
They are delicious.
We also like Marie Callenders we buy them if Schwans is out and I agree with Ringel Banquets are not as good.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 14, 2014)

Yum.  Now I'm thinking go get pot pies for supper instead of cooking.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 14, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Yum.  Now I'm thinking go get pot pies for supper instead of cooking.


Safeway has their own brand chicken pot pie that is big enough to feed me or a family of four.  
Here it's on sale for $5 for two.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 14, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Yum.  Now I'm thinking go get pot pies for supper instead of cooking.
> ...



We tried Safeways once, I don't think that they are very good. They taste about the same as banquets.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 14, 2014)

I don't believe Safeway has a store in Albuquerque now.  Albertsons and Smiths and the Wal-Mart Super Stores pretty well have the trade area covered except for some of the specialty stores like Whole Foods, Trader Joes, etc.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 14, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> I don't believe Safeway has a store in Albuquerque now.  Albertsons and Smiths and the Wal-Mart Super Stores pretty well have the trade area covered except for some of the specialty stores like Whole Foods, Trader Joes, etc.


I had to look, mapping shows one at 4016 Louisiana Blvd NE but with Safeway and Albertsons merging........


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 14, 2014)

Maries recommends not microwaving the pot pies in ovens with less than 1000 watts, I simply add 2 1/2 minutes in a 800 watt oven.  They're almost as good as baking them.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 14, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Tried one many, many years ago, I don't remember how they tasted.


----------



## Cross (Nov 14, 2014)

Wow!  I hope I can find my way to work now..lol
Later, thanks for the hospitality.


Bonita Louise said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Well he wouldn't be the first tipsy person we've had in the Coffee Shop.  Let's just hope he's a happy drunk.
> ...




You know me?  lol

Get the good stuff, it's smooth and so expensive it makes you frugal with it....not like when us young guns did Mad Dog and Wild Turkey...


----------



## Bonita Louise (Nov 14, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> I ought to pick some of those up for us too--we both love pot pies.  And there are always those times you just don't want to cook but want something hot and nourishing.


My fav is the turkey. Stouffers lasagna is pretty good too. I add a bit of extra cheese on top.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 14, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I don't believe Safeway has a store in Albuquerque now.  Albertsons and Smiths and the Wal-Mart Super Stores pretty well have the trade area covered except for some of the specialty stores like Whole Foods, Trader Joes, etc.
> ...



Yeah, I don't think that has been a Safeway Store for some time.  There is a U.S. Post Office with that address though.  (But some post offices are located in grocery stores.  I'll have to look next time I'm in that neighborhood.)


----------



## Sherry (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 14, 2014)

Awww...I want one.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 14, 2014)

So true.  I HATE autocorrect sometime:  I was just reading that the problem is that you invariably wind up typing some thong you didn't Nintendo.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Just had a Marie Callender pot pie for lunch.  I love pot pies and I love their pot pies so much I have to regulate the number of times I indulge, only have one every two hours or so........



I'm spoiled and can only eat Willow Tree chicken pies.  They are a local farm, and they make the BEST chicken pot pies!  They are expensive though, depending on where you buy them, $10 to $15 for a large one.  You can get them with or without veg.    They also have killer chicken salad.    I'm making myself hungry!


----------



## Noomi (Nov 14, 2014)

Afternoon everyone. Had the news that a friend of mine knocked up his wife - they are expecting baby number four in April! So happy for them.


----------



## Noomi (Nov 14, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> It's a balmy 37 degrees in Albuquerque at this hour which feels warm after yesterday.  We'll have a couple of days of mid to high 50's, maybe even a low 60, the next couple of days before going back into colder temps.  But at least it is feeling more like November than late September now.



37 degrees celcius? I would certainly hope so...


----------



## Gracie (Nov 14, 2014)

I sold my little car about 4 hours ago! MONEY for the vet for Moki!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 14, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > It's a balmy 37 degrees in Albuquerque at this hour which feels warm after yesterday.  We'll have a couple of days of mid to high 50's, maybe even a low 60, the next couple of days before going back into colder temps.  But at least it is feeling more like November than late September now.
> ...




Nope.  Fahrenheit.  Winter is descending upon the good old USA even as you are greeting summer.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 14, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I sold my little car about 4 hours ago! MONEY for the vet for Moki!!



Wow Gracie.  What we people do for our furry friends.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 14, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
GW's student/friend Sean, his injured brother, and their family,
Tresha and hubby,
Gracie and Moki,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.​


----------



## Gracie (Nov 14, 2014)

I have another car, Foxfyre. I didn't really want to sell my sidekick, but...wth. Why have two cars and hubby has a truck? I sold it for half of its value, but again..wth. If it saves Mokis life for surgeries and whatnot...then I'd do it again.


----------



## Noomi (Nov 15, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



That's freezing temperatures! Brrr! Good thing summer starts here on the 1st of December.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 15, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just had a Marie Callender pot pie for lunch.  I love pot pies and I love their pot pies so much I have to regulate the number of times I indulge, only have one every two hours or so........
> ...



I like Marie C best, but prefer making my own pot pies from scratch.  For those who are new to creating pot pies, begin with 

Classic Chicken Pot Pie recipe from Pillsbury.com and later modify as your creativity suggests.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 15, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I've made my own before, but I used Bisquick for a crust.  I hate working with dough and whenever I can get away with doing so, I will substitute anything else in favor of rolling out dough.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 15, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > It's a balmy 37 degrees in Albuquerque at this hour which feels warm after yesterday.  We'll have a couple of days of mid to high 50's, maybe even a low 60, the next couple of days before going back into colder temps.  But at least it is feeling more like November than late September now.
> ...


Nope........ In Celsius that would be 2.7 degrees........


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 15, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I refuse to use Bisquick for anything, don't know what they put in it but, yuk!!  I use Pioneer Brand, tastes soooooo much better.  As for pie crusts I use the pre-made ones, the last time I rolled out a crust was probably 15 years ago.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## peach174 (Nov 15, 2014)

Happy Saturday!


----------



## Cross (Nov 15, 2014)

Good morning folks, having my coffee and getting ready to start the rest of my morning routine. Hope yall have had a good start to your weekend and it stays that way.

Six hope you made it through yesterday ok.


----------



## mdk (Nov 15, 2014)

Good morning folks! I drank too much wine last night. lol


----------



## Cross (Nov 15, 2014)

mdk said:


> Good morning folks! I drank too much wine last night. lol



Only leaves one question, was it a fine wine?


----------



## peach174 (Nov 15, 2014)

mdk said:


> Good morning folks! I drank too much wine last night. lol


----------



## Bonita Louise (Nov 15, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Hey Jake  ..My oldest daughter is a great cook and baker..she makes a wonderful pot pie. She uses the Marie C pre made pie crusts in the freezer section and uses all organic veggies and broth. YUMMM!


----------



## mdk (Nov 15, 2014)

Cross said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning folks! I drank too much wine last night. lol
> ...



I quit keeping track after the third bottle.  Board games and wine...my weaknesses.


----------



## Bonita Louise (Nov 15, 2014)

mdk said:


> Cross said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


Maybe coffee with a shot will fix you up, lol. Have a lovely weekend MDK


----------



## Cross (Nov 15, 2014)

mdk said:


> Cross said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...





Glad you survived.

Yall have a good one, later...


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 15, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I've never used that brand and don't know if it's available in my area.  I'll have to check.  I'm making homemade chicken stock right now though, and that is fantastic to use in pot pies or any dish that calls for broth or stock.    To bad we don't have smelling capabilities over the net, because it smells fantastic in here right now!  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 15, 2014)

Bonita Louise said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I'll use anything as long as I don't have to knead and roll out dough.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 15, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Bonita Louise said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


I need dough to roll out........


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 15, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonita Louise said:
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 15, 2014)

Found a company in Colorado that does panalized housing, around 60+ % cheaper than a standard stick built.  In Pueblo West, one + acre lots with access to city water and sewer are going for as little as $6000.  Based on my calculations I could build a 2000 sq ft home for under $60,000........  Uummmmm.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 15, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Our winter officially begins December 21, but the weather doesn't seem to always follows the calendar here.  We can expect at least some freezing temperatures, especially at night, in most of the USA in late November, December, January, and February and then the warming trend begins in March.  This mid November 'polar vortex' we've been having is a bit unusual but not unheard of and was blessedly short lived.  Our daytime temps will be mostly in the 50's for awhile now, and will likely drop to 40's and 30's in December through February.  10 or so degrees or less Celsius.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 15, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Found a company in Colorado that does panalized housing, around 60+ % cheaper than a standard stick built.  In Pueblo West, one + acre lots with access to city water and sewer are going for as little as $6000.  Based on my calculations I could build a 2000 sq ft home for under $60,000........  Uummmmm.........



Sounds like it could be a plan.  Hombre and I have had one new home built from scratch and we loved the house once it was completed.  We have agreed we don't know if our marriage is strong enough to do another one though.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 15, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



If you make your own pot pie, aren't you sort of ruining the whole point of the pot pie?  They are good because they are simple and easy!  Once you start doing it yourself, it's like any other cooked meal.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 15, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I ought to pick some of those up for us too--we both love pot pies.  And there are always those times you just don't want to cook but want something hot and nourishing.
> ...


I'll have to check the commissary next time I go.  Pot pies do make a nice meal, quick, easy, and portable.  Since Friday was payday, this isn't a good weekend to go to the BX or Commissary, though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 15, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Hombre and I were just talking about a quick trip to the grocery store this morning and how neither one of us want to go.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 15, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Found a company in Colorado that does panalized housing, around 60+ % cheaper than a standard stick built.  In Pueblo West, one + acre lots with access to city water and sewer are going for as little as $6000.  Based on my calculations I could build a 2000 sq ft home for under $60,000........  Uummmmm.........
> ...


Yeah, the biggest problem would be the wifes' impatience considering the cheapest route would be buy a used motor home and live on the property while I'm building the house.  
My costs would be cut considerably as I could do the lot prep, dig for the foundation and footers and utility feeds (rent a backhoe).  Construction would require hiring laborers to help and I could supervise, panelized kits are pretty easy to put together.  I could do all the extra electrical, plumbing runs and ductwork, insulation and drywall work (with a small crew hanging drywall).  I could install the baths and kitchen, again with some labor help.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 15, 2014)

Also found this on Craigslist for $4500.






1988 33 footer with only 51k miles.  Called the owner, nope not a scam.  He just doesn't use it anymore and wants to get rid of it.  there are some things that need work but the motor and mechanical is in great shape.  
Again, uummmmm.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 15, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I admire your confidence and enthusiasm.  But also am thinking about your physical limitations and hope you wouldn't exacerbate those in the process.  But you know what you're capable of better than any of us.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 15, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Also found this on Craigslist for $4500.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 15, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



That's true but everything tastes so much better when you make it yourself.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 15, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Most of the "heavy lifting" I would supervise, most carpenter work I would do, yeah I'd be sore but I wouldn't do anything I couldn't do that would cause me serious pain and lay me up for days or weeks.  Mostly I would act as the general contractor cutting my costs up to 50% or more.  Panalized construction means the walls come in pre-constructed sections that are put together like a puzzle.  An old trick I learned decades ago is build the roof on the ground (If you have room) then crane it into place and strap it down.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 15, 2014)

Just talked it over with the wife, we're gonna hold off on the motor home until our plans are more defined.  Yeah it's a great deal but until we know for sure what we're gonna do it's an unnecessary expense.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 15, 2014)

Because I know WQ and Sherry have a delightful sense of humor, I think a lot of us can appreciate this right now.  You have to change the date, but otherwise. . . .


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 15, 2014)

This cracks me up.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 15, 2014)

An hour ago it was in the mid 60s, bright and sunny, then the next front hit us.  It's in the mid 30s now and it looks like snow clouds moving in........


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 15, 2014)

mdk said:


> Cross said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


Yep, typical cabin life.  We usually have homemade mead, though.  Stuff is _outstanding_!  Cribbage and wine, Monopoly and wine, Uno and wine...wine goes well with most every type of board or card game.


----------



## mdk (Nov 15, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Cross said:
> ...



You sound like good people to me. I have made mead once and it was a bit too sweet for my taste. I home brew quite often. Last month I harvested 4lbs of hops from the garden. I have more then I can ever use in a year so I give to friends and family that brew as well. This batch is a nut brown ale and an IPA. I do love brewing.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 15, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Awww...I want one.





gallantwarrior said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Cross said:
> ...



I rarely lose a board game, just saying.


----------



## mdk (Nov 15, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Awww...I want one.
> ...



I play to win but I do lose from time to time. I am bit competitive. lol


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 15, 2014)

Back from spending part of the day with my son and his wife and her sister: 6 adorable girls from 10 to 16, each beautiful in spirit and face in each her own way.  Lovely day.  My son and drove out to Alpine and then back to the trail back over the mountain to Suncrest, down to the highway and back to Happy Vally.  I am a lucky guy,  Period.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 15, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Just talked it over with the wife, we're gonna hold off on the motor home until our plans are more defined.  Yeah it's a great deal but until we know for sure what we're gonna do it's an unnecessary expense.



I think you're under estimating the value of a party wagon/tactical retreat opportunity.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 15, 2014)

mdk said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



I'll see your bit competitive and raise you an often competitive...


----------



## mdk (Nov 15, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Well played.


----------



## mdk (Nov 15, 2014)

It is shuffle board tournament time! Let's hope my skills match the smack I am talking. My playful ribbing may come back to haunt me. lol


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 15, 2014)

mdk said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


Thanks.  I started making mead because a friend of mine makes beer.  I wonder whether hops would grow up here?  I also make my own cheese, yogurt, soap, etc.  My cabin is off-grid and we have our own solar panels for the small amount of 12V power we do use.  I love the cabin and would live there full time if fuel weren't so expensive.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 15, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Awww...I want one.
> ...


You haven't played with my granddaughters!  LOL!
I'll quit playing crib when I can't count out any more...almost never happens, though.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 15, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Back from spending part of the day with my son and his wife and her sister: 6 adorable girls from 10 to 16, each beautiful in spirit and face in each her own way.  Lovely day.  My son and drove out to Alpine and then back to the trail back over the mountain to Suncrest, down to the highway and back to Happy Vally.  I am a lucky guy,  Period.


Six girls, 10 to 16!!  Dang, Jake, that's a busy family!


----------



## mdk (Nov 15, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...




I live in Pittsburgh and our cascade hop yield is loon. You can buy the root online pretty cheaply and since it's a perennial it will pop up every year. It grows like a weed. 

I've always wanted to try my hand at making cheese. I've never met a cheese I didn't like. 

 The cabin is way off the grid as well and on a dead end street. I've been here since Thursday and haven't seen another person other then our guests. Sadly we depart tomorrow morning. This long weekend is flying by so swiftly.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 15, 2014)

mdk said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


Gotta love off-grid homes.  We usually see dog mushers or hunters, depending on the time of year.  While we have road access, there is no way I'd pay the power company almost $100,000 to run power to our place for the privilege of paying every month.  We cart our own propane in, too.  Of course, lots of places in Alaska are like this. 
I agree about cheese.  I love cheese.  Lots of folks seem to think I should be totally constipated, as much cheese as I make and eat.  We're having a pot luck at the University where I teach next month and I have been invited to bring a selection of cheese and cheese-based dishes.  Even knowing I make my cheese from goat mild doesn't deter most people!


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 15, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just talked it over with the wife, we're gonna hold off on the motor home until our plans are more defined.  Yeah it's a great deal but until we know for sure what we're gonna do it's an unnecessary expense.
> ...


Not really, I don't party and I don't really want to spend the money on something I may never use besides every aspect of where we are going and what we will be doing is still up in the air.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 15, 2014)

Just made a herb crusted, roasted pork tenderloin........ and it was good.........


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 15, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Just made a herb crusted, roasted pork tenderloin........ and it was good.........



OMG!  That looks so delicious.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 15, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Just made a herb crusted, roasted pork tenderloin........ and it was good.........


OMG!  Did you save some to share?  That looks delicious.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 15, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just made a herb crusted, roasted pork tenderloin........ and it was good.........
> ...


OMG!  I did not read your post before I made mine!
That's certainly a far cry from a store-bought pot pie.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 15, 2014)

You can make your own meat rub but I used:
2 tsp crushed thyme
2 tsp oregano
1 tsp rosemary
1 tsp onion powder
1 tsp garlic powder
1/2 tsp sea salt

2 tsp Olive oil

1 1/2 lb pork tendeloin

Preheat oven to 475 degrees,
Pat dry the tenderloin, coat in olive oil,
Roll oiled tenderloin in spice rub, pushing spices into the meat, place coated meat in oiled heavy fry pan and sear on all sides.
Place meat in shallow roasting pan and cook for 20 to 30 minutes (internal temp should be 145 to 150 degrees). 
Don't skip the searing part or cook on a lower oven setting, the way I have it listed seals in the juices so the roast is nice and moist.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 15, 2014)

Oh yeah, after you sear the roast in the fry pan and move the roast into the oven take about a cup of broth (whichever you have or like) add it to the pan on high heat, add a splash of red wine, cook till reduced about half and add a tablespoon of unsalted butter, stir until butter is blended in.  Makes a great sauce for the meat.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 15, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> You can make your own meat rub but I used:
> 2 tsp crushed thyme
> 2 tsp oregano
> 1 tsp rosemary
> ...


Thanks, dude!


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 15, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > You can make your own meat rub but I used:
> ...


You can do any kind of meat rub you want.  For a sweet sauce you can add a couple of tablespoons of applesauce to the sauce mix or use apple juice/cider instead of broth.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 15, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Awww...I want one.
> ...



Do you cheat?


----------



## Pogo (Nov 15, 2014)

Does anyone have any experience with Federal Express?  Specifically when they claim to have delivered something and are lying about it?  What's the recourse?

Somewhere out there (maybe) is my new microphone, freezing to death... delivery says "3:13 pm" which is impossible as I was here (outside getting the mail in fact) and could not have missed a FedEx truck, even if he was down the street.  The truck would have literally run over me.

Someone was supposed to call back with any further info but that hasn't happened either.

Hey maybe they put it up in Hobbes' tree...


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 15, 2014)

Hombre lost the guilt out over who went to the grocery store today and he brought back two Marie Callendar's Pot Pies.  So guess what we're having for dinner tonight?   (That port tenderloin sure looks good though.)


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 15, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Do you cheat?



Yep, I usually lose to people under the age of seven.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 15, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Oh yeah, after you sear the roast in the fry pan and move the roast into the oven take about a cup of broth (whichever you have or like) add it to the pan on high heat, add a splash of red wine, cook till reduced about half and add a tablespoon of unsalted butter, stir until butter is blended in.  Makes a great sauce for the meat.



I can use my homemade chicken stock in that recipe then!  Yay!    I love sauces and gravies!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 15, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Does anyone have any experience with Federal Express?  Specifically when they claim to have delivered something and are lying about it?  What's the recourse?
> 
> Somewhere out there (maybe) is my new microphone, freezing to death... delivery says "3:13 pm" which is impossible as I was here (outside getting the mail in fact) and could not have missed a FedEx truck, even if he was down the street.  The truck would have literally run over me.
> 
> ...



You have to get the merchant involved Pogo.  You did not contract with Fed Ex so they have no responsibility to you.  The merchant or whomever contracted with them to send the package does have an obligation to get it to you.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 15, 2014)

Only ever had problems with Fed Ex Ground.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 15, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have any experience with Federal Express?  Specifically when they claim to have delivered something and are lying about it?  What's the recourse?
> ...



I have been in touch with the vendor just to let them know in case I need to go to a last resort.  But I'm confident they sent the package and that FedEx is lying, so I'm hoping to hold them responsible.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 15, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Well I wish you well.  However it is your word against their driver and I have not had any luck dealing with the delivery company in these things.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 15, 2014)

We're about to put on a loooooooooong movie and I doubt I'll stay awake for the whole thing, so I'm going to go ahead and sign off for tonight.  Ya'll have a great evening and we'll see you in the morning.

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
GW's student/friend Sean, his injured brother, and their family,
Tresha and hubby,
Gracie and Moki,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.​


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 15, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yeah, after you sear the roast in the fry pan and move the roast into the oven take about a cup of broth (whichever you have or like) add it to the pan on high heat, add a splash of red wine, cook till reduced about half and add a tablespoon of unsalted butter, stir until butter is blended in.  Makes a great sauce for the meat.
> ...


Are you a southerner?  
In the south gravy is either a food group or a beverage........


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 15, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Pretty much it's the vendors problem unless the vendor refuses to deal with you at all.  FedEx probably delivered the item, possibly to someone elses.  If by some chance they delivered it to your address and you missed them the package could have been stolen.  It's a common crime now and it gets worse as Christmas closes in on us.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 15, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Nope, I'm a yankee!  Lol!  From Massachusetts.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 15, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


My condolences...... 

In 62- 63 we lived in Buzzards Bay.  My youngest brother was born there.  I was born a Yooper. 
Military brat.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 16, 2014)

This is so wrong.......


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 16, 2014)

A good friend of mine has stage 4 liver/brain doo doo. I met with his wife and she says he's lost a lot of weight and has no appetite. 12 months tops. So I ran  home and fetched a bag of weed and gave it to her to pass along. Life ain't fucking fair.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 16, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> A good friend of mine has stage 4 liver/brain doo doo. I met with his wife and she says he's lost a lot of weight and has no appetite. 12 months tops. So I ran  home and fetched a bag of weed and gave it to her to pass along. Life ain't fucking fair.


My prayers for him, his family and you.  I lost my best friend to renal cancer, they didn't catch it until it was stage 4.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 16, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



That's a very nice area.    I'm a few miles from there.  I live very close to Rhode Island, unfortunately not that close to the ocean.  It's probably a 45-minute to an hour's drive for me to get to the ocean.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 16, 2014)

Bright cold hard blue glaring skies, 16 degrees outside.  Going to church in a while.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 16, 2014)

Just woke up, coffee's on and the cats are fed.  Looking at 5 to 6 inches of snow outside right now and it's still snowing.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 16, 2014)

Only a light dusting of snow here.  I'll blow that off and finish raking a customer's yard this afternoon.  As if raking wasn't joyless enough already.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 16, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> This is so wrong.......



Pretty sure that is the correct procedure WQ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 16, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Only a light dusting of snow here.  I'll blow that off and finish raking a customer's yard this afternoon.  As if raking wasn't joyless enough already.


Well there's no way around it, I'm gonna have to break out the shovel this time, at least the snow looks powdery.....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 16, 2014)

21 degrees outside, beautiful blue sky.  Been church, nice people, good service.

Looking forward to some writing and football.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 16, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> A good friend of mine has stage 4 liver/brain doo doo. I met with his wife and she says he's lost a lot of weight and has no appetite. 12 months tops. So I ran  home and fetched a bag of weed and gave it to her to pass along. Life ain't fucking fair.



So sorry Mr. H.  We'll put him on the list.  And you'/re right.  Sometimes it just isn't fair.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 16, 2014)

When my wife was in final stages the pain was awful, and my god-fearing conservative sister would go to the dealers to buy weed for her.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 16, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Only a light dusting of snow here.  I'll blow that off and finish raking a customer's yard this afternoon.  As if raking wasn't joyless enough already.
> ...



I'm disappointed.  Our expected snow didn't materialize.  Sometimes if there's wind with the systems, the mountains cause a 'snow hole' to develop over the city so that it can be snowing all around us but not here.  The radar shows snow north of us in the Los Alamos and Santa Fe areas and up in Ringel's area and a big blob southeast and east of us, but nothing here and no potential.  I was hoping for a few flurries anyway.  Oh well.

In case anybody cares, I don't think any football team has scored yet today.

Hope everybody has a great Sunday.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 16, 2014)

Just finished shoveling 65 feet of the 80 foot drive/parking area and the front sidewalk, front stoop.  Still have to finish cleaning off the truck, car and the parking area around both but it can wait, I'm exhausted.  It's already in the low 40s, came back in the house with the heat running at 68 degrees, it's hot!!! 

Fox, at least you'll have mountain run off down the Rio Grande.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 16, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Just finished shoveling 65 feet of the 80 foot drive/parking area and the front sidewalk, front stoop.  Still have to finish cleaning off the truck, car and the parking area around both but it can wait, I'm exhausted.  It's already in the low 40s, came back in the house with the heat running at 68 degrees, it's hot!!!
> 
> Fox, at least you'll have mountain run off down the Rio Grande.



Yes.  Looks like its going to be a good snow year for the mountains and we desperately do need that.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 16, 2014)

We had a wonderful July through September for rain.  The ground is saturated up in the mountains.  If we have decent snow fall this year, we will have the best run off and agricultural situation in years.  Crossed fingers.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 16, 2014)

Finished clearing off the vehicles and parking area, everything not in the shade is melting fairly rapidly.  
Think I'll make hamburgers and fries tonight with a spinach salad.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 16, 2014)

I knew this before I started, but snowy wet leaves are extra heavy.  That was a three hour work out.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 16, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Because I know WQ and Sherry have a delightful sense of humor, I think a lot of us can appreciate this right now.  You have to change the date, but otherwise. . . .



We had the perfect day yesterday...oh, and we also had some very nice weather.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 16, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Because I know WQ and Sherry have a delightful sense of humor, I think a lot of us can appreciate this right now.  You have to change the date, but otherwise. . . .
> ...


We had some wonderful weather also.......  It snowed.....


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 16, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Because I know WQ and Sherry have a delightful sense of humor, I think a lot of us can appreciate this right now.  You have to change the date, but otherwise. . . .
> ...




Everything was beautiful here in Central Florida.  Completely beautiful.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 16, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I prefer a spicier rub to sweet, of course.  Perhaps a dash of cayenne or chili powder?


----------



## Gracie (Nov 16, 2014)

Sherry and WQ sitting in a tree..k.i.s.s.i.n.g.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 16, 2014)

Meanwhile...looks kinda gray out thar. Might rain. I hope so.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 16, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> We're about to put on a loooooooooong movie and I doubt I'll stay awake for the whole thing, so I'm going to go ahead and sign off for tonight.  Ya'll have a great evening and we'll see you in the morning.
> 
> Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.
> 
> ...


I like to review this list every day.  Let's me focus my positive vibes where requested, and needed. Sean's brother is doing well, so might be removed from the list.  I'd like to request my daughter's friend/mentor, Sachenda be put back on the list.  Her cancer has returned and they are planning on aggressive treatment with a lesser percent of success.  My daughter is going to visit for Thanksgiving and hope it won't be the last holiday she gets to share with Sachenda.  Thank you, Foxy.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 16, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> A good friend of mine has stage 4 liver/brain doo doo. I met with his wife and she says he's lost a lot of weight and has no appetite. 12 months tops. So I ran  home and fetched a bag of weed and gave it to her to pass along. Life ain't fucking fair.


Best thoughts going out to your friend.  An acquaintance of mine is going through something similar.  Tough, sad thing to have to go through.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 16, 2014)

Snow?  What is this snow of which you speak?  Alaskan Natives are proud of how many words they have to describe "snow".  They're pretty quite right now, though.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 16, 2014)

I know strollingbones doesn't visit much in here, but she has an ill hubby and feels unsafe in her home.  A prayer list add?


----------



## Noomi (Nov 16, 2014)

Went to to get some new work shoes and I came back with a new gym outfit. I needed one anyway, as the one I have is a bit old, but still wearable. I bought a pair of compression pants, which are so difficult to get on, I almost thought they didn't fit, but they do. They are meant to be snug on my body. I also have a new purple top to go with it. And I did remember the work shoes, lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 16, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



You guys are SO lucky.  Lol!  I'm jealous!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 16, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> A good friend of mine has stage 4 liver/brain doo doo. I met with his wife and she says he's lost a lot of weight and has no appetite. 12 months tops. So I ran  home and fetched a bag of weed and gave it to her to pass along. Life ain't fucking fair.



Sorry to hear about this terrible news Mr. H.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 16, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > A good friend of mine has stage 4 liver/brain doo doo. I met with his wife and she says he's lost a lot of weight and has no appetite. 12 months tops. So I ran  home and fetched a bag of weed and gave it to her to pass along. Life ain't fucking fair.
> ...



That is awful.  I had a friend who died at 26 from ovarian cancer, I think it was?  That was 10 years ago. They didn't find it until she was pregnant in any event and by the time she had the baby and they went to operate it had spread terribly, and she ended up dying from it shortly afterwards.  Her poor husband and baby.  I was really sad for them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 17, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
GW's student/friend Sean, his injured brother, and their family,
Tresha and hubby,
Gracie and Moki,
Mr. H and his friend,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.​


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## mdk (Nov 17, 2014)

Good morning folks! It is a damp and chilly morning here thus far. I hope everyone has a wonderful day. 

Go Steelers! Looking for a bounce back after last week's debacle with the Jets.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 17, 2014)

Good morning, good folks.  Nice weekend if cold.  18 right now, no clouds, should get up to 32.  The sun is going to climb above the mountains to the east  in another few minutes.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 17, 2014)

Suppose to get enough snow today to start shoveling customer's drives and walks.  Should be about 14 degrees.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 17, 2014)

Is that a lucrative part of your business Save?   Wish you lived closer to us if and when we get enough snow to shovel.  Snow removal lost its charm long before we finally moved down off the mountain.

Good Monday morning all.  Hope everybody is looking forward to a good week.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 17, 2014)

Cor! I just done a google search on the following terms.

'Psychedelic art', 'Psychedelic animation', and  'geometric art'

I found a lot of very interesting stuff.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 17, 2014)

Not a lucrative thing Foxfyre.  I don't use a plow on my Yukon, just a shovel by hand or sometimes a snow blower.  It grew out of little income for the business in winter and many older customers.  Most of the money goes to pay insurance in the Spring.  Plus it is exercise.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 17, 2014)

Ya'll want to know what a vegan turkey looks like?


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 17, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Cor! I just done a google search on the following terms.
> 
> 'Psychedelic art', 'Psychedelic animation', and  'geometric art'
> 
> I found a lot of very interesting stuff.


 
Any of it make you dizzy?


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 17, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ya'll want to know what a vegan turkey looks like?


 
You have carnivorous turkeys?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 17, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Cor! I just done a google search on the following terms.
> 
> 'Psychedelic art', 'Psychedelic animation', and  'geometric art'
> 
> I found a lot of very interesting stuff.



Hmmm.   Every time I do a google (or bing or AOL or whatever) search, I start seeing ads all over the place related to that search.  So let us know what you get after doing a 'psychedelic' search.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 17, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Cor! I just done a google search on the following terms.
> ...



Yea, I watched an animation that made my eyes go funny.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 17, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Cor! I just done a google search on the following terms.
> ...



Norton anti virus and firewall regularly clears out my cookies, so I do not get that problem. The problem I get is that Norton clears out my passwords too, so I have to log on various sites again.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 17, 2014)

A Butterball turkey ad popped up Foxfyre...


----------



## Cross (Nov 17, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




We love Florida cause it has the funniest place on earth...Morning folks sunny and warming up in the Lone Star State..


----------



## Bonita Louise (Nov 17, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ya'll want to know what a vegan turkey looks like?


I am so going to steal that and do one for Thanksgiving!! Thank you!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 17, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ya'll want to know what a vegan turkey looks like?
> ...



   Well yeah.  Don't turkeys eat bugs and stuff like that?   I had always thought turkeys were somewhat omnivorous and would eat small frogs, salamanders and stuff like that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 17, 2014)

Bonita Louise said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ya'll want to know what a vegan turkey looks like?
> ...



I've been thinking about that too.  Would make an outstanding finger food side dish or snack platter wouldn't it?  What's the little green things?  Kiwi?


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 17, 2014)

I know Texas is big, but it now includes Florida?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 17, 2014)

I can't believe it is almost Thanksgiving.  Time truly flies.....  Have a great day folks.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 17, 2014)

*Domestic or farm turkey*
The diet for this type of turkey usually consists of soybeans and corn. It is also fed meal and the diet includes minerals and vitamins to help the turkey grow.

*Wild turkey*
The wild turkey has a more varied diet than the domesticated bird for good reason. They eat a diet rich in berries, seeds, nuts, acorns, pinyon pine nuts, chestnuts, insects and can sometimes eat snakes, lizards and frogs. Diet considerations will also include the different grasses that they can graze on.

What Do Turkeys Eat


----------



## Cross (Nov 17, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> I know Texas is big, but it now includes Florida?



Lol, was our last trip, wishing I was there now though they will be lighting the Christmas decorations and having Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party...


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 17, 2014)

Miss Harper(2) was Minnie Mouse on Halloween.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 17, 2014)

With Harper's cleft palate certain sounds are hard to do.  Nana is my ex wife, Mama is mom, Harper is herself, but then it gets tough.  It was decided Mrs. Liberty is now Oma and I am Opa.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 17, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> The diet for this type of turkey usually consists of soybeans and corn. It is also fed meal and the diet includes minerals and vitamins to help the turkey grow.
> 
> *Wild turkey*
> The wild turkey has a more varied diet than the domesticated bird for good reason. They eat a diet rich in berries, seeds, nuts, acorns, pinyon pine nuts, chestnuts, insects and can sometimes eat snakes, lizards and frogs. Diet considerations will also include the different grasses that they can graze on.
> ...



But for pet turkeys which are very popular on farms and ranches in Eastern New Mexico:

Feeding turkeys isn’t a problem at all. The animal will eat anything you give them even your leftovers if you want to. Those vegetables in your fridge that you don’t know what to do about… give those to your turkeys. They can also eat overripe fruits and fruit and vegetable peelings. Poultry pellets or mash that you can buy from poultry farm supply stores should be adult turkeys main diet, however.* To keep everything organic, ask the store technician to give you only un-medicated feeds for your birds. *For treats, give your turkeys mealworms, crickets, feed beetles, etc., which you can buy from pet supply stores*. And if you don’t have loose sand or fine gravel on your yard, you have to provide a sand box in your turkey shelter aside from constant clean water. Birds need sand to properly digest their food.
prCaring for a Pet Turkey[/iindent]​Our experience with pet turkeys has been mixed--many if not most are quite aggressive 'watch turkeys'.  And they are big enough to not want to mess with one for sure.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 17, 2014)

Back from the gym and an hour's work out.

We are taking a daughter in law and her baby out for her birthday lunch.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 17, 2014)

mdk said:


> Good morning folks! It is a damp and chilly morning here thus far. I hope everyone has a wonderful day.
> 
> Go Steelers! Looking for a bounce back after last week's debacle with the Jets.



How about those Patriots?!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 17, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Suppose to get enough snow today to start shoveling customer's drives and walks.  Should be about 14 degrees.



  That sounds awful.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 17, 2014)

Layered clothing, people that need you and pay you later helps a lot Chris.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 17, 2014)

We are cold here, but no snow for several days again, so all is good.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 17, 2014)

Our snow yesterday was sneaky.  Very little snow, but it thawed and froze up over night leaving unforeseen ice on secondary and side streets.


----------



## Bonita Louise (Nov 17, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Bonita Louise said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Yes. They have a sharp citrus taste but we like them. This so easy and the little ones will love it!


----------



## Gracie (Nov 17, 2014)

Clear and pretty today but kinda nippy out thar.

Meanwhile, vet just called...they checked his teeth since he is out cold and he has some really bad ones so they wanted to know if I wanted them to pull them. I said yep..since he is already out cold. Poor Moki. Gonna have staples on both sides of his ribs and less teeth. Daddy gets to chew food for him.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 17, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> With Harper's cleft palate certain sounds are hard to do.  Nana is my ex wife, Mama is mom, Harper is herself, but then it gets tough.  It was decided Mrs. Liberty is now Oma and I am Opa.



When will Harper have the surgery to fix that cleft palate?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 17, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > We're about to put on a loooooooooong movie and I doubt I'll stay awake for the whole thing, so I'm going to go ahead and sign off for tonight.  Ya'll have a great evening and we'll see you in the morning.
> ...



Will do G.W.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 17, 2014)

What movie, GW?


----------



## Gracie (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 17, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I use I.E. that stores passwords on my computer only separate from the computer cleaner programs.  I don't use that feature on anything but my hardwired home computer PC.  We travel with the laptops and I think using that feature might increase risk from hackers.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 17, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> I know strollingbones doesn't visit much in here, but she has an ill hubby and feels unsafe in her home.  A prayer list add?



Well at least a positive vibes list add.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 17, 2014)

He had knee surgery didn't he? Hope all is well with him.
I musta missed the part of her feeling unsafe in her home. Whats going on? Did she say? I hope that resolves as well.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 17, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > With Harper's cleft palate certain sounds are hard to do.  Nana is my ex wife, Mama is mom, Harper is herself, but then it gets tough.  It was decided Mrs. Liberty is now Oma and I am Opa.
> ...



The outer lip part is done until she is in her late teens.  That will be a plastic surgery to fix her nose mostly.  At or about six she will have a surgery which takes bone from her hip and is implanted in her upper gums.  That provides an anchor for her permanent teeth.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 17, 2014)

It was in a guns thread Gracie.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 17, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Clear and pretty today but kinda nippy out thar.
> 
> Meanwhile, vet just called...they checked his teeth since he is out cold and he has some really bad ones so they wanted to know if I wanted them to pull them. I said yep..since he is already out cold. Poor Moki. Gonna have staples on both sides of his ribs and less teeth. Daddy gets to chew food for him.



Hoping for the best possible outcome Gracie.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 17, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Layered clothing, people that need you and pay you later helps a lot Chris.



Still . . .


----------



## Sherry (Nov 17, 2014)

Cross said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I know Texas is big, but it now includes Florida?
> ...



I love MVMCP!! We've been to WDW many times, and that party a few times...such a blast, and low crowds so no wait times. The Christmas decorations are breathtaking.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 17, 2014)

The most exciting Christmas thing we've ever done, other than the luminarias at Old Town here in Albuquerque,  was the Christmas on the Pecos on the Pecos River that runs through Carlsbad NM.   A lot of the old historic homes have large yards that slope to the river's edge.  And the folks go all out to decorate big time for the pleasure of folks transported on boats up and down the river.  Some are just awesome.  That plus live music, food vendors, etc. make for a very nice evening though probably small potatoes to a lot of you.







Our Biopark here in Albuquerque goes all out too with an amazing light show on the nature walks.

We were in Las Vegas on New Years eve one time but found that not to our liking.  Instead of staying over until New Years Day as planned we managed to get our tickets changed and flew home that night.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 17, 2014)

Foxfyre, that is absolutely awesome!


----------



## Gracie (Nov 17, 2014)

And...I heard from the vet. Actually, I drove up there instead of calling. Way to early to bring him home, but hubby was on the damn phone forever with Norton, so I got annoyed and went there to check on him. They removed 5 bad teeth and both tumors are now removed. No staples either..they used skin glue. We leave in about 10 minutes to go fetch him. Poor guy is gonna be so sore. 
But...the tumors are gone. Now we play the waiting game.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 17, 2014)

Hey....without being too mushy....I am really proud of how the CS has pulled together.  Ringel, Saveliberty, Foxfyre and others deserve a great deal of credit.  

Thank you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 17, 2014)

A chilly 42 degrees and headed down here.  But looking at the weather map this hour, there is absolutely nothing going on in the west from Mexico to northern Canada.  The closest precip seems to begin at St Louis and Milwaukee and then on east and it's pretty sparse at that.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 17, 2014)

Gracie said:


> And...I heard from the vet. Actually, I drove up there instead of calling. Way to early to bring him home, but hubby was on the damn phone forever with Norton, so I got annoyed and went there to check on him. They removed 5 bad teeth and both tumors are now removed. No staples either..they used skin glue. We leave in about 10 minutes to go fetch him. Poor guy is gonna be so sore.
> But...the tumors are gone. Now we play the waiting game.




I love my furry kids Gracie.  I know you do as well.  Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 17, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Hey....without being too mushy....I am really proud of how the CS has pulled together.  Ringel, Saveliberty, Foxfyre and others deserve a great deal of credit.
> 
> Thank you.



As well as you and many others WQ.  Our newer members have been a wonderful addition as well and I'm enjoying getting to know them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 17, 2014)

Gracie said:


> And...I heard from the vet. Actually, I drove up there instead of calling. Way to early to bring him home, but hubby was on the damn phone forever with Norton, so I got annoyed and went there to check on him. They removed 5 bad teeth and both tumors are now removed. No staples either..they used skin glue. We leave in about 10 minutes to go fetch him. Poor guy is gonna be so sore.
> But...the tumors are gone. Now we play the waiting game.



They seem to understand somehow.  At least our critters who had major surgery did.  I think it may be tougher on those who love them than it is on them.  But we'll keep you and Moki on the list for awhile.


----------



## Cross (Nov 17, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Cross said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Free hot chocolate, cookies, the Parade, what a blast...the lights on the Streets of America are spectacular in Hollywood Studio...wishing we could go this year...


----------



## Sherry (Nov 17, 2014)

Cross said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Cross said:
> ...



I'm not a huge parade person, but I just love both the Electric Light Parade and Spectromagic. The one thing that I still haven't had the opportunity, but really want to view, is the Osbourne Family Lights.


----------



## Cross (Nov 17, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Cross said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



They have some kind of fake snow generators on the roofs of the buildings where the lights are on the Street of America, it causes the air to sparkle, watching the little ones puts a tear in an old mans eye...


----------



## Sherry (Nov 17, 2014)

Cross said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Cross said:
> ...



It's actually soap, but looks incredibly realistic and adds to the magic...even if people are walking around in shorts.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 17, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Hey....without being too mushy....I am really proud of how the CS has pulled together.  Ringel, Saveliberty, Foxfyre and others deserve a great deal of credit.
> 
> Thank you.



I do what I can, but the credit is not mine.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 17, 2014)

Nurse Gracie is about to go into action!


----------



## Spoonman (Nov 17, 2014)

Whats up folks?  getting ready for winter?  it's hitting here.   this week is going to be down in the teens.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 17, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Whats up folks?  getting ready for winter?  it's hitting here.   this week is going to be down in the teens.



Do you have all your firewood cut and stacked??


----------



## Spoonman (Nov 17, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Whats up folks?  getting ready for winter?  it's hitting here.   this week is going to be down in the teens.
> ...


most of it.  I have about 3 more chords to pull up to the house still.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 17, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Whats up folks?  getting ready for winter?  it's hitting here.   this week is going to be down in the teens.



You know us, boring as usual...


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 17, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Whats up folks?  getting ready for winter?  it's hitting here.   this week is going to be down in the teens.



Spoonie!!  Good to see you here.  And yes, it appears winter....or at least a taste of it....is upon us.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 17, 2014)

I like the stone work on the basement Spoon.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 17, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Hombre would approve of your woodpile.  It drives him nuts to see wood stacked directly against the house.


----------



## Spoonman (Nov 17, 2014)

I can't believe its almost thanksgiving.  time just keeps on flying by.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 17, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Whats up folks?  getting ready for winter?  it's hitting here.   this week is going to be down in the teens.
> ...


----------



## Spoonman (Nov 17, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> I like the stone work on the basement Spoon.


thanks.  that had been painted concrete blocks.    I was  never happy with it.  I put the stone up about 6 years ago.    I've been real happy with it.


----------



## Spoonman (Nov 17, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


same here.  I stack it in back a few hundred feet from the house all year and only bring it up near the house when it's getting cold and I'm ready to use it.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 17, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> I know strollingbones doesn't visit much in here, but she has an ill hubby and feels unsafe in her home.  A prayer list add?


I'd say so.  Strollingbones is good people.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 17, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I know strollingbones doesn't visit much in here, but she has an ill hubby and feels unsafe in her home.  A prayer list add?
> ...



...and apparently well armed.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 17, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Went to to get some new work shoes and I came back with a new gym outfit. I needed one anyway, as the one I have is a bit old, but still wearable. I bought a pair of compression pants, which are so difficult to get on, I almost thought they didn't fit, but they do. They are meant to be snug on my body. I also have a new purple top to go with it. And I did remember the work shoes, lol.


If you work on your feet, there are special shoes that incorporate springs in the heels, some in the entire sole.  I know loads of (elderly) people who swear by them.  They relieve a lot of the stress you experience when you have to stand up all day.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 17, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Went to to get some new work shoes and I came back with a new gym outfit. I needed one anyway, as the one I have is a bit old, but still wearable. I bought a pair of compression pants, which are so difficult to get on, I almost thought they didn't fit, but they do. They are meant to be snug on my body. I also have a new purple top to go with it. And I did remember the work shoes, lol.
> ...



But please PLEASE don't get the kind where the springs are exposed.  I can't tell you how many work comp claims I worked for trip and fall when people hooked those springs on something and fell.

Edit:  okay that was a lie.  I can tell you.  There were four separate cases, two of them resulting in fairly serious injuries.  But considering how few people actually wear those shoes, that was quite a lot.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 17, 2014)

What about the ones with roller skates in them?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 17, 2014)

LOL.  Never had a case with those, but I don't think they would be any more dangerous than those with the exposed springs.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 17, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Thank you, Foxy.  My daughter is pretty distressed that her friend and mentor has had this relapse.  She's talking as if this might be the last Thanksgiving she has to share with Sachenda.  I hope not.  Sachenda is very important to my daughter.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 17, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Even so you have it separated with the steps so it isn't right up against the house.  That's a good thing.  Do you protect it with a tarp or just leave it exposed on top?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 17, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I hear that.  But I know a lot of folks who were supposed to be long ago gone and they're still very much with us and enjoying quality of life.  What will be will be, but there is every reason for hope.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 17, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> The most exciting Christmas thing we've ever done, other than the luminarias at Old Town here in Albuquerque,  was the Christmas on the Pecos on the Pecos River that runs through Carlsbad NM.   A lot of the old historic homes have large yards that slope to the river's edge.  And the folks go all out to decorate big time for the pleasure of folks transported on boats up and down the river.  Some are just awesome.  That plus live music, food vendors, etc. make for a very nice evening though probably small potatoes to a lot of you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Growing up in a military family, you move often, sometimes at inopportune times.  One year, we moved from NC to CA and ended up spending Christmas at Carlsbad Caverns.  I still remember that trip, even though I was only in second grade at the time.  Every time I see a reference to Carlsbad, it brings back those memories...


----------



## Gracie (Nov 17, 2014)

Moki is now home. He has all his meds and he seems to be doing fine. For now anyway. He's pumped with pain killers, they said.  
We will know more in a couple of days and I will let you know. Thanks for all the good vibes and prayers.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 17, 2014)

GallantWarrior..that is a beautiful name, Sachenda! I am so sorry to read of her trials. I hope she beats whatever it is.

Spoonman has a gorgeous garden! Couple of years ago he posted pics of it. I was drooling.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 17, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > The most exciting Christmas thing we've ever done, other than the luminarias at Old Town here in Albuquerque,  was the Christmas on the Pecos on the Pecos River that runs through Carlsbad NM.   A lot of the old historic homes have large yards that slope to the river's edge.  And the folks go all out to decorate big time for the pleasure of folks transported on boats up and down the river.  Some are just awesome.  That plus live music, food vendors, etc. make for a very nice evening though probably small potatoes to a lot of you.
> ...



That was probably before Christmas on the Pecos was started, but hope it was a good memory.  I have bad and good memories of going to Carlsbad (often) because I grew up in southeast New Mexico  90 miles or less from Carlsbad.  So of course all the relatives and out-of-state friends who came to see us wanted to go to the Caverns.

Some of those trips were tough because the folks were heavy partiers back then and that was not fun for the kids.  Pretty scary at times.  But the Caverns themselves I loved then and now--especially then because it was still pretty primitive.  You went in and out on foot with a guide with the group.  At some point he would have everybody sit down on the dirt trail and they would turn out the lights.  True absolute darkness--not even a suggestion of light in any direction.  It had a profound effect on me and I still remember it.  Now it is constantly lit up throughout, there are paved trails and safety railings and you are handed a pamphlet and guide yourself.  It just isn't the same.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 17, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



that's sad. If I'm not intruding, how old is she?


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 17, 2014)

It was a good day, my tail didn't poof up.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 17, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Moki is now home. He has all his meds and he seems to be doing fine. For now anyway. He's pumped with pain killers, they said.
> We will know more in a couple of days and I will let you know. Thanks for all the good vibes and prayers.


Good furfam vibes coming for Loki.  I have lost so many fur-fam members...I understand too well.  I currently have two "old lady" kitties (17 & 18 yrs) and my doxie shows all the signs of impending kidney failure...I wonder just how many will make it south with me next summer.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 17, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Moki is now home. He has all his meds and he seems to be doing fine. For now anyway. He's pumped with pain killers, they said.
> ...


All of 'em, hon. ALL of 'em.
FattyCat lived to 23. Only thing that finally took him down was bone cancer. And Moki is tough little guy. Been going outside to pee and poo, ate some mushy stuff I fixed for him, took his pills with no prob and is comfy on pillows on daddys bed. When karma had her tumors removed, she whined and cried all night. Not a peep out of moki. 
So yep..yours will come south with you. Betcha.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 17, 2014)

Gracie said:


> GallantWarrior..that is a beautiful name, Sachenda! I am so sorry to read of her trials. I hope she beats whatever it is.
> 
> Spoonman has a gorgeous garden! Couple of years ago he posted pics of it. I was drooling.


Sachenda came here from some other, very troubled place in a troubled time.  She's a wonderful woman who took interest in my daughter when I was unable to be there for the child.  I am deeply sorrowful that she's come to this impasse and wish only the best for her entire loving family.
Spoonie is indeed, quite the gardener.  There seem to be many so gifted among our CS denizens.  Personally, I suck at gardening but seem to do well with the four-legged contributors to our welfare.  Luvs my critters, I do...


----------



## Gracie (Nov 17, 2014)

Thats why I loves ya, GW. You love furry ones as much as I do. As much as many of us do.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 17, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Oh, gosh, yes!!!  They pulled that lights out thing on us.  I suppose it costs too much to provide guides in these times, but I cannot imagine the caverns as any less impressive.  I do understand about out-of-state visitors.  We get the same thing here.  Too bad so many people have that Disney mindset that dictates that the critters should be on display, 24-7, for their viewing pleasure.  And visitors rarely expect the weather!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 17, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Not intruding at all, but a rough guestimate would be about 50, or so.  I know she's younger than I am, certainly.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 17, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> It was a good day, my tail didn't poof up.


Dang!  Now I'm trying to get the image of your poofed up tail out of my mind.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 17, 2014)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Every single one of my fur-fam, living and gone, will come South with me.  They do indeed live on in my memories and my dreams.  Have I mentioned that my partner "inters" the fur-fam in a special tree?  He insists that kitties love to climb and be high up so they can see.  So, he hoists their "coffins" up into a fir tree.  I usually have a poem with each one that specifically memorializes their special lives.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 17, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > It was a good day, my tail didn't poof up.
> ...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 17, 2014)

blackhawk said:


>


Uh, yeah...took me a minute, but you're right...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 17, 2014)

Sherry said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


That tail isn't very "poofy"...


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 17, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I thought people might have to think about that one for a minute but it's worth it when it clicks.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 17, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Does he leave them there?


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 17, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Sorry to hear.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 17, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Uh, yeah...we have a tree full of little cat coffins.  I suppose it makes my partner happy, somehow.  The dead cats don't seem bothered.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 17, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Lol!  I must say, that is one of the oddest things I've heard!    It must quite the conversation piece!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 18, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
Tresha and hubby,
Gracie and Moki,
Mr. H and his friend,
strollingbones & hubby,
GW's daughter's friend Sachenda,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.​


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 18, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > GallantWarrior..that is a beautiful name, Sachenda! I am so sorry to read of her trials. I hope she beats whatever it is.
> ...


There's more than one way to take that........     But I'll be kind. 

Maybe we should change your name to Rubeus Hagrid.


----------



## SixFoot (Nov 18, 2014)

G-g-g-g-good morning, everyone!

OK, last night was a cold martha focker! Down to 8 degrees and a wind chill of -6 here in central Missouri. We still have most of the 3" of snow still stuck to the ground from Sunday's forecasted half inch. I don't know about you people, but this is incredibly early for this type of weather here. I've been saying all summer (or lack thereof) that this winter was going to be even worse than last year, and this is one of those times I really wish I could be wrong. I really hope I can get the wood stove installed soon.


----------



## NLT (Nov 18, 2014)

Now that there have been some changes to the CS, I might stop by more often.


----------



## mdk (Nov 18, 2014)

Good morning folks! I hope everyone is a great day thus far.


----------



## mdk (Nov 18, 2014)

SixFoot said:


> G-g-g-g-good morning, everyone!
> 
> OK, last night was a cold martha focker! Down to 8 degrees and a wind chill of -6 here in central Missouri. We still have most of the 3" of snow still stuck to the ground from Sunday's forecasted half inch. I don't know about you people, but this is incredibly early for this type of weather here. I've been saying all summer (or lack thereof) that this winter was going to be even worse than last year, and this is one of those times I really wish I could be wrong. I really hope I can get the wood stove installed soon.



Morning SixFoot. It is a bit early for this weather here as well. It is alleged that this winter will be colder and longer then the previous one. I am over this getting dark nonsense shortly after 5pm.


----------



## NLT (Nov 18, 2014)

Cold here in the Dallas area 21 deg this morning


----------



## SixFoot (Nov 18, 2014)

mdk said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > G-g-g-g-good morning, everyone!
> ...



Morning, M! I agree, daylight savings time is retarded. The only "good" it does around here is make it a little brighter at 0500 when its time to let the chickens out of the coop. That's literally it. lol


----------



## mdk (Nov 18, 2014)

SixFoot said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



For real, that is literally the only perk. I do not miss those early morning farm chores as a kid in this weather.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 18, 2014)

mdk said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > G-g-g-g-good morning, everyone!
> ...


The sun here goes down (behind the mountains) just after 4PM so by 5 it's already dark...... 
We had a heat wave last night, it only got down in the teens.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 18, 2014)

NLT said:


> Now that there have been some changes to the CS, I might stop by more often.


_It's amazing what one can do with "A little paint_, a few flowers, a couple of throw pillows”


----------



## mdk (Nov 18, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



I get so excited for winter and then it arrives. It is a very brief love affair. lol.


----------



## SixFoot (Nov 18, 2014)

mdk said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Funny story this morning. All the chickens this morning refused to leave the shelter of the coop. They hate walking on the snow, so they're all huddled up together in the corner... except one. She was standing out in the middle of the field in the snow on one foot, shivering like crazy about an hour ago. Its really fitting that I named her Retard. Definitely time to get a load of scratch grains for the upcoming repeats of this cold snap.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 18, 2014)

SixFoot said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 18, 2014)

SixFoot said:


> G-g-g-g-good morning, everyone!
> 
> OK, last night was a cold martha focker! Down to 8 degrees and a wind chill of -6 here in central Missouri. We still have most of the 3" of snow still stuck to the ground from Sunday's forecasted half inch. I don't know about you people, but this is incredibly early for this type of weather here. I've been saying all summer (or lack thereof) that this winter was going to be even worse than last year, and this is one of those times I really wish I could be wrong. I really hope I can get the wood stove installed soon.



It has been chilly at night for sure, but seasonal temps mostly in the west.  Maybe this is just a temporary glitch?

When I was a kid, the guy who lived behind us had laying hens and kept us supplied with fresh eggs.  At some point he gave me one of his hens for a 'pet'.  Can't remember the circumstances that led up to that but that chicken and I became good friends.  She followed me around.  I was so worried about her being out in the cold, my mom would allow me to bring her in to our enclosed back porch at night.  One day she turned up missing.  And then a friend invited us to chicken dinner.....had found a hen in the bottom of a nearby empty public swimming pool......one of those little tragedies of life.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## SixFoot (Nov 18, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > G-g-g-g-good morning, everyone!
> ...



Eww, they cooked a drowned chicken?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 18, 2014)

Morning everybody.  I have to admit I don't mind winter, but then we generally have fairly mild ones.  I tolerate the cold much better than the really hot weather.


----------



## NLT (Nov 18, 2014)

Allen TX  yesterday Morning


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 18, 2014)

SixFoot said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



No the pool was empty and she was very much alive.  I can see now that her fate was better than leaving her without food or water in that pool or meeting some other unpleasant fate, but I couldn't really appreciate it at the time.  Sort of like the Pedro scene from "Giant":


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 18, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Morning everybody.  I have to admit I don't mind winter, but then we generally have fairly mild ones.  I tolerate the cold much better than the really hot weather.



I'm the opposite.  I can tolerate the hot weather much better than the cold.  I hate being cold.  Lol.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 18, 2014)

NLT said:


> Allen TX  yesterday Morning



Wow....ya'll got quite a bit of snow.  Ours just didn't materialize here after they promised us some.  But that's an EARLY snow for north Texas.


----------



## NLT (Nov 18, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > Allen TX  yesterday Morning
> ...


gone by 10 am when the sun came out


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 18, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Morning everybody.  I have to admit I don't mind winter, but then we generally have fairly mild ones.  I tolerate the cold much better than the really hot weather.
> ...


Never move to Alamosa, CO........


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 18, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



If I moved, it would definitely be to a warmer climate, not colder.  Lol.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 18, 2014)

NLT said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...


Only the hard surfaces here have almost fully thawed and only where the sun has hit them for most of the day.  We still have a couple of inches of snow everywhere else though today we're supposed to have a heat wave, around 45 degrees, that should take care of most of it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 18, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Last year Alamosa set a record for coldest city in the US (at that time) at -33 degrees.  Alamosa is just over the Sangre de Cristos  from us, it in the San Luis Valley, 76 miles away as the crow flies.  It's a farming and College town, Adams State University is there, the Rio Grande begins in the San Juan Mountains which make up the western boundary of the valley, the Great Sand Dunes Monument is in the northeast corner of the valley up against the Sangre de Cristos.
Because of the weather pattern and the layout of the mountain ranges the valley stays pretty cool during the summer but turns into an icebox during the winter.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 18, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



That sounds like a place not for me!    I like hot steamy weather.  I really do.  Lol!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 18, 2014)

NLT said:


> Now that there have been some changes to the CS, I might stop by more often.



We would be happy if you do NLT.  But there have been no changes.  The CS is pretty much as it has been from its inception:  a place where everybody can be who and what they are and share what's going on in their lives.  We rejoice with those who are enjoying success or good things happening.  We provide moral support for those who are going through tough times such as a the loss of a beloved pet.  And we laugh a lot and just enjoy each other and try to leave the drama elsewhere.

We discourage politics, religious discussions, or obviously controversial subjects because its just easier to keep the peace that way.   Every now and then somebody will slip, and if everybody else will just cough and move on quickly, there is usually no harm/no foul.  No need to stir up a big brouhaha or make something toxic that doesn't have to be.   If it is a more serious infraction,  mostly it is handled with a gentle reminder or behind the scenes.

Those who presume to dictate who and what everybody else is required to be to conform to their personal preferences or those with such thin skin that they take offense at everything don't find very fertile soil here though.

What I absolutely won't tolerate are those who bring their personal vendettas into the Coffee Shop and/or disrespect other members.  If  such people won't back down or move on, we may have to have them removed.  Those who think that isn't taken seriously don't know what is going on behind the scenes.  But over the four and a half years that the Coffee Shop has been in operation, we have roughly 125,000 posts and more than 5 million views and  the serious brouhahas have been few and far between.  So we must be doing something right.

Some people just don't have it in them to be both courteous and tolerant.  And yes, it is disappointing and sometimes hurtful when some turn out to be fair weather friends, and sometimes that will be those who have been supported and sheltered the most in the CS.  But oh well.  Each to their own and I think it is safe to say that nobody wishes ill of anybody.

So pour another cup of whatever warms your soul and on we go. . .


----------



## NLT (Nov 18, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > Now that there have been some changes to the CS, I might stop by more often.
> ...


What I meant by changes is changes in personnel who frequent thew CS recently.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 18, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Spent a third of my life growing up in the Pacific, didn't mind the heat and humidity as a child.  In 77 I left Colorado and moved to northern Virginia where I spent 35 years with hot steamy summers, I'm done with hot and steamy.  Up here at this elevation it can be in the 20s but if it's sunny and there's no breeze/wind a heavy winter jacket is too warm, when it gets into the upper 30s it's not uncommon to see people walking around in shorts and t-shirts.  During the summer it can be in the 90s and I'm comfortable because of the low humidity, heck 40% humidity up here feels like 80% humidity in the lowlands.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 18, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



We get some hot humid weather here in New England, but summer is pretty short lived.  I'm sure if I had been born and raised in a hot climate, I'd be tired of that too.    I don't mind winter and the cold sometimes, but I'm just sick of it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 18, 2014)

NLT said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...



I understand.  Hopefully those who dislike us or resent us or just can't get with the program will find what they are looking for elsewhere.  But the CS has always been a welcoming place for all who want this kind of environment and it is definitely for grown ups of all ages and not for the immature, the vindictive, those with hidden agendas, those who expect everybody to conform to their preferences, or those with huge chips on their shoulders.  And I think that's why the CS has been such a special place.  It is populated with a widely diverse, eclectic bunch of people who can enjoy and appreciate our differences as well as what we have in common.

I really do love you guys.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 18, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Well I'm 60, like I said I didn't have a problem really until a few years ago, I used to reenact which meant wearing wool in that east coast summer heat.  I've notice since moving here in 2012 that I'm starting to get "hot" when the temps reach the 70s especially in the car/truck with the sun beating though the windows......... Acclimating to the climate......


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 18, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Well after surviving the 'hot flashes' period of my life when a commercial walk in freezer wouldn't been cool enough, I have now reversed engines.  Hombre and I spend a lot of time at our desks that are about five feet apart in our office.  He will be in a short sleeved tee shirt and contemplating turning down the furnace while I am wearing a heavy sweatshirt, have a flannel shirt on over that, and am huddled up to the little electric heater on my desk.

But I still feel better in winter than I do in summer.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 18, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Sunday morning when I went out to shovel the drive it was in the 20s, bright and sunny, no wind.  After 10 minutes I had to open my heavy coat and take my wool watch cap off, after 5 more minutes the coat came off.......  I was wearing sweat pants and a t-shirt..........


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 18, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Well yeah.  20's isn't really heavy coat weather here.  But it usually warrants more than a t-shirt.    You put on the heavy coat when the temps are in the teens with a 40 mph wind that takes the wind chill factor on down there.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 18, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Well yeah.  20's isn't really heavy coat weather here.  But it usually warrants more than a t-shirt.    You put on the heavy coat when the temps are in the teens with a 40 mph wind that takes the wind chill factor on down there.


Yeah, I can't wear Nanook unless it's like that.

This is Nanook:


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 18, 2014)

I don't like being particularly cold or hot, but if I have to choose between the two weathers, I'll go with cold.  It's just easier to get warm generally, plus I hate getting sweaty.  My fashion choices might also have something to do with it; I wear jeans no matter the weather, I favor black, I've got fairly long hair.  The one big problem with the colder weather is I think it may be worse on my psoriasis.  I hate getting these cuts on my knuckles all the time!


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 18, 2014)

We have yet to have any cold weather in England. I have only had the heating on once this year and that was a couple of weeks ago. I think it is due to global warming, as a few years ago it got cold in September and I needed the heating on from September to April.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 18, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Well yeah.  20's isn't really heavy coat weather here.  But it usually warrants more than a t-shirt.    You put on the heavy coat when the temps are in the teens with a 40 mph wind that takes the wind chill factor on down there.
> ...



I need to get me one of those!


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 18, 2014)

I see I'm a long way behind here. I can't believe I haven't stopped in since Friday.

We've been having trouble getting the heat working at Doc's. It's not gotten below 66 in there, but 4 or 5 different people have been out to fix various things. We are down to a faulty (new) gas valve that can't be advanced past the pilot setting. Damned if anyone can figure it out. I guess I gotta call out the big guns and pay through the nose.
Had the previous owner called in an authorized service tech when the problem first arrose, it would have been fixed on warranty. Instead, she called in customers that knew a little and each one screwed it up a little more. I have about a grand in parts in it now and it's a matter of a simple switch somewhere that won't let me turn on the burners.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 18, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> I don't like being particularly cold or hot, but if I have to choose between the two weathers, I'll go with cold.  It's just easier to get warm generally, plus I hate getting sweaty.  My fashion choices might also have something to do with it; I wear jeans no matter the weather, I favor black, I've got fairly long hair.  The one big problem with the colder weather is I think it may be worse on my psoriasis.  I hate getting these cuts on my knuckles all the time!


Have you tried TriDerma Psoriasis Control?  Works like a charm on mine.  
As for hot and cold, give me cold any day especially at bedtime, I hate trying to sleep in hot weather.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 18, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


On line for $60 to $70.  Wait  little while and the price may come down, I saw them listed last year for as low as $25, probably during the summer but I don't remember.  Mine's over 20 years old and I need to eventually replace it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 18, 2014)

The wife slept in, first thing she did after getting up was bump up the heat to 70.   We drop it down to 63 or 64 when we go to bed, I raised it to 66 when I got up, still a little cool but it doesn't get too warm for her under the covers.  We use a summer comforter with a light blanket over it during the winter, anything more and we would swelter under the covers.  We have some heavy comforters but they're only for an emergency, like if we lose our heat and the temp gets really cold, has only happened once.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 18, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> We have yet to have any cold weather in England. I have only had the heating on once this year and that was a couple of weeks ago. I think it is due to global warming, as a few years ago it got cold in September and I needed the heating on from September to April.



Same here, but now the weather patterns seem to be shifting back to the former patterns.  I certainly hope so as it could signal the end to our interminable drought for a decade plus now.   Weather changes, there have always been fluctuations in climate conditions, and we all keep on keeping on.    The old timers remember the weird years of the past when the roses were budding in January as well as blizzard years, unusual cold, unusual heat.  What 'feels' normal to us isn't always the way it is.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 18, 2014)

I mentioned before I lived in Minneapolis for six years (a/k/a Ice Station Zebra).  








Temps of -20 below are very common.  You can go days where the temps never get above zero. Brutal.  

Anyway, there is a City ordinance that requires you to shovel the sidewalk in front of your house after every snowfall.  The problem:  It snows beginning in Sept and stops sometime in April.  I refused to buy a snow blower.  Stupid I guess but I shoveled.... alot.  


I did have to buy a pick ax to break through the frozen ice wall the plows would pile up in front of my driveway every evening.  At -10 below the snow and ice was like concrete.  

Ah.....good times....good times.....


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 18, 2014)

Had I stayed in Connecticut, I was about to install plastic pipe under my driveway through which I would pump a heated mixture of antifreeze and water. I will NEVER shovel snow again.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 18, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> I don't like being particularly cold or hot, but if I have to choose between the two weathers, I'll go with cold.  It's just easier to get warm generally, plus I hate getting sweaty.  My fashion choices might also have something to do with it; I wear jeans no matter the weather, I favor black, I've got fairly long hair.  The one big problem with the colder weather is I think it may be worse on my psoriasis.  I hate getting these cuts on my knuckles all the time!



I have battled mild to moderate to severe psoriasis at different times since my 20's.  It comes and goes, flares up and goes into remission, but you're right.  It sometimes does get worse in the winter.  I think it is because of reduced sunlight.  Maybe a sun lamp would help?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 18, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> I mentioned before I lived in Minneapolis for six years (a/k/a Ice Station Zebra).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We can relate.  I can't believe we spent all those years up on the mountain where snow is measured in feet, not inches, and we never bought a snow blower.   Here in the city, however, a sturdy push broom is usually that is needed to clear the walks and driveway.  Fortunately we rarely get ice under the snow, but it can happen if we fail to clear the snow immediately after it falls so that there is melting and refreezing.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 18, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like being particularly cold or hot, but if I have to choose between the two weathers, I'll go with cold.  It's just easier to get warm generally, plus I hate getting sweaty.  My fashion choices might also have something to do with it; I wear jeans no matter the weather, I favor black, I've got fairly long hair.  The one big problem with the colder weather is I think it may be worse on my psoriasis.  I hate getting these cuts on my knuckles all the time!
> ...


It's because of the cold dryness.  The drier it is the worse it can be. 



> *Avoid dry, cold weather.* Climate can have a big effect on psoriasis. For many people, cold, dry weather makes symptoms worse. Hot weather usually makes it better, but not always.


10 Ways to Prevent Psoriasis Flare-Ups


----------



## Gracie (Nov 18, 2014)

Y'all are making me cold. Its about 60 here. For us..that is brrr weather.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 18, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Y'all are making me cold. Its about 60 here. For us..that is brrr weather.


Yup, depends on where you live, what climate you've adjusted to.  One move we're considering, out of all our potential plans, is to Phoenix AZ.  During the winter one can drive an hour and a half north to ski then drive back, put on their shorts and shirt and go play golf........  People talk about having their AC set for 85 in the summer and the house is almost cold but with highs in the 100s it's not surprising.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 18, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Most people don't even notice them.  And if you want to meet 'odd', you've got to meet my partner.  Most of us march to a different drummer sometimes.  This guy has a full-time marching band!


----------



## Gracie (Nov 18, 2014)

Sedona Az is where I would head if I were to move to that state. Been there before and it is just gorgeous.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 18, 2014)

SixFoot said:


> G-g-g-g-good morning, everyone!
> 
> OK, last night was a cold martha focker! Down to 8 degrees and a wind chill of -6 here in central Missouri. We still have most of the 3" of snow still stuck to the ground from Sunday's forecasted half inch. I don't know about you people, but this is incredibly early for this type of weather here. I've been saying all summer (or lack thereof) that this winter was going to be even worse than last year, and this is one of those times I really wish I could be wrong. I really hope I can get the wood stove installed soon.


Dang!  Sucks to be you guys.  I stayed above freezing most of yesterday, just under 40F.  And still no snow.  We've quite a heavy frost, but the snow seems to be vacationing in the Lower 48 right now.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 18, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Y'all are making me cold. Its about 60 here. For us..that is brrr weather.
> ...


Yeah, about that 85 degree setting...  I had to go to Phoenix in late summer one year for training.  Outside, there were triple-digit temps so I sought refuge in my hotel room where the thermostat would not permit any setting lower than 85!!  Holy cow!  60 is a lovely, almost too-warm day up here.  I do suppose we become acclimated to our chosen domiciles.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 18, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Lol!  He seems very interesting.  I'm trying to think of a clever name to call the tree.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 18, 2014)

NLT said:


> Cold here in the Dallas area 21 deg this morning


I heard it was colder in TX than AK right now.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 18, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Y'all are making me cold. Its about 60 here. For us..that is brrr weather.
> ...



I think the weather sounds good, but I like a more lush environment.  I think Hawaii sounds fantastic to me!


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 18, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like being particularly cold or hot, but if I have to choose between the two weathers, I'll go with cold.  It's just easier to get warm generally, plus I hate getting sweaty.  My fashion choices might also have something to do with it; I wear jeans no matter the weather, I favor black, I've got fairly long hair.  The one big problem with the colder weather is I think it may be worse on my psoriasis.  I hate getting these cuts on my knuckles all the time!
> ...



I have not tried that.  I have tried another OTC psoriasis medication that was salicylic acid based and did not like it, though.  I've done better with a coal tar base.  The next time I get some I'll try to remember that though and give it a shot, thanks.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 18, 2014)

SixFoot said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 18, 2014)

I don't know if anyone in here enjoys MMA, but I DVR'd the preliminary fights to the latest UFC and a couple of the fights have been unexpectedly entertaining, if gross.  In one, a woman with cauliflower ear had her ear practically cut in half by a punch.  It looked horrible, and she wanted to keep going!  In another, a man had the shit literally knocked out of him.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 18, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Cool, I'll pack him up and send him to you.  It can be very challenging, dealing with someone this....ah, um...unique.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 18, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Well, look on the bright side, hoisting cat coffins into a tree is good exercise!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 18, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> I don't know if anyone in here enjoys MMA, but I DVR'd the preliminary fights to the latest UFC and a couple of the fights have been unexpectedly entertaining, if gross.  In one, a woman with cauliflower ear had her ear practically cut in half by a punch.  It looked horrible, and she wanted to keep going!  In another, a man had the shit literally knocked out of him.



While I do enjoy football and hockey which are rough sports, I don't really like watching two people fight.  They're just trying to hurt each other, it kind of makes me wince.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 18, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like being particularly cold or hot, but if I have to choose between the two weathers, I'll go with cold.  It's just easier to get warm generally, plus I hate getting sweaty.  My fashion choices might also have something to do with it; I wear jeans no matter the weather, I favor black, I've got fairly long hair.  The one big problem with the colder weather is I think it may be worse on my psoriasis.  I hate getting these cuts on my knuckles all the time!
> ...



I have had good luck with that too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 18, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if anyone in here enjoys MMA, but I DVR'd the preliminary fights to the latest UFC and a couple of the fights have been unexpectedly entertaining, if gross.  In one, a woman with cauliflower ear had her ear practically cut in half by a punch.  It looked horrible, and she wanted to keep going!  In another, a man had the shit literally knocked out of him.
> ...



Thank you for that.  I dislike boxing for the same reason even though one of my beloved brother-in-laws was a boxing coach as well as a football coach before he became a superintendent of schools.  He maintained it is better for two bozos to duke it out in the boxing ring rather than take aggressions out on each other outside the ring.  Hombre loves boxing and watches almost every Friday night.  But like you, it is just too personal for me.  Any sport in which you have to hurt somebody in order to score just doesn't do it for me.  But I can appreciate the skill and beauty of the sport too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 18, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > G-g-g-g-good morning, everyone!
> ...



And in your part of the world, you WANT the snow, right?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 18, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Sedona Az is where I would head if I were to move to that state. Been there before and it is just gorgeous.



I agree that Sedona is beautiful.  It would sort of be like living in Monument Valley.  One of the more expensive places to live in Arizona though I think.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 18, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> I mentioned before I lived in Minneapolis for six years (a/k/a Ice Station Zebra).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of my daughter's favorite stories is about the day I was shoveling the drive and the snow plow came by...I suppose it was sort of funny, watching me scramble down the driveway to accost the plow driver.  I hated having to find those snow/ice berms after spending time and energy clearing 80 yds of driveway.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 18, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...


Actually, a good snow cover helps insulate when it gets really cold.  But since it hasn't gotten really cold yet, the snow can stay in TX for the time being.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 18, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > I mentioned before I lived in Minneapolis for six years (a/k/a Ice Station Zebra).
> ...



Oh my goodness, we can relate to that.  Hombre would drain a whole coffee pot sometimes shoveling the two and a half feet of new snow out of our driveway when we lived on the mountain.  Sometimes I would help.  And they always timed it just as we reached the road for the snow plow to come by and pile four feet of heavy packed snow back into the end of the driveway.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 18, 2014)

Food. FOOOOOOD! Nothing beats a cold and icky day than smelling FOOOOD wafting about your nose. Plus it keeps the house warm cuz the burners are on (if you have gas burners).

Meanwhile, as I browsed Pinterest, I ran across this great idea. So guess what I am going to be prepping today and tomorrow for the freezer for some cold icky days that scream CROCK POT FOOOOOOOOD?

Check it out. Its a great idea!

Pin by Bren H on Nom Noms Pinterest

Make sure you click the pic itself so you get all the ideas for each baggie recipe for the crock pot!


----------



## Gracie (Nov 18, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> I don't like being particularly cold or hot, but if I have to choose between the two weathers, I'll go with cold.  It's just easier to get warm generally, plus I hate getting sweaty.  My fashion choices might also have something to do with it; I wear jeans no matter the weather, I favor black, I've got fairly long hair.  The one big problem with the colder weather is I think it may be worse on my psoriasis.  I hate getting these cuts on my knuckles all the time!


Me too. HATE really hot weather. I have psoriasis on my scalp in small places so when my hair gets al sweaty, my head itches like crazy. However, cold weather does a number on my joints. Given a choice though..i would go with colder weather.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 18, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Food. FOOOOOOD! Nothing beats a cold and icky day than smelling FOOOOD wafting about your nose. Plus it keeps the house warm cuz the burners are on (if you have gas burners).
> 
> Meanwhile, as I browsed Pinterest, I ran across this great idea. So guess what I am going to be prepping today and tomorrow for the freezer for some cold icky days that scream CROCK POT FOOOOOOOOD?
> 
> ...



Anyway to get the ideas without joining Pinterest?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 18, 2014)

Deer Is Spotted In The Wild With Something Unusual On Its Antler SF Globe


----------



## Gracie (Nov 18, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Food. FOOOOOOD! Nothing beats a cold and icky day than smelling FOOOOD wafting about your nose. Plus it keeps the house warm cuz the burners are on (if you have gas burners).
> ...


Just browse, I think. In the search bar at P, type in what you want to find and some collections will pop up. Click those and you will see that persons collections.
Heck, I don't remember if I had to join to view. I don't think I did.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 18, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Deer Is Spotted In The Wild With Something Unusual On Its Antler SF Globe


Lunch, for later. Or bait for something wanting to eat the deer and aims for the horns instead of the neck, lol.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 18, 2014)

Foxfyre..if you CAN'T view the pics without joining, just holler at what you want and I will just copy and paste it here. Recipes, pics, etc.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 18, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Deer Is Spotted In The Wild With Something Unusual On Its Antler SF Globe
> ...



Well obviously this is not a 'wild' deer so no telling how that happened.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 18, 2014)

Actually..the pics at Pinterest lead to the website it came from. If you want the whole thing from my link above of the crock pot prep recipes, I can cut and paste the whole shebang right here.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 18, 2014)

Here is the website the link in Pinterest is from:

Newbie in the Kitchen Make Ahead Crock-Pot Meals

btw..the link I gave originally is my pinterest collection. That's me. Bren.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 18, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Here is the website the link in Pinterest is from:
> 
> Newbie in the Kitchen Make Ahead Crock-Pot Meals
> 
> btw..the link I gave originally is my pinterest collection. That's me. Bren.



Yes, that worked fine and thanks.  Not sure its a feasible plan for Hombre and me, but I might be able to adapt it somewhat.  And that's you, Bren, huh?  Neato.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 18, 2014)

I hate cooking now. We live on sandwiches mostly. Once in awhile I will cook a meal. But, now that I have a bigger crock pot, and cold weather is here, one pot meals seem like a plan. Whatever hubby wants for dinner...he can just pull it out of the freezer, let it thaw overnight and in the crock pot it goes..the whole baggie of whatever meal is in it. 4 to 7 hours later..dinner!


----------



## Gracie (Nov 18, 2014)

These gals..omg. They have OODLES of slow cooker/crock pot recipes. This is a direct link to their website minus pinterest link.
Frugal Girls Recipes


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 18, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


If salicylic base doesn't work for you than this won't work, it's base is salicylic acid.  Yours is obviously more acute than mine so you may have to stick with the col tar ones.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 18, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Food. FOOOOOOD! Nothing beats a cold and icky day than smelling FOOOOD wafting about your nose. Plus it keeps the house warm cuz the burners are on (if you have gas burners).
> ...


crock pot recipes - Google Search


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 18, 2014)

Just finished a bowl of steaming hot chicken noodle soup.......


----------



## Gracie (Nov 18, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I gotta try this one! 
Honey Garlic Crockpot Meatballs - Family Fresh Meals

Thanks Ringel! I am pinning like a crazy woman, lol.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 18, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I don't know, looks too sweet for my tastes.
Currently cooking marinated pork chops, long grain and wild rice and ginger broccoli.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 18, 2014)

We're having fresh salad, baked potatoes, and chicken chunks for supper.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 18, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I never go by the whole recipe. I adjust to taste. 
What you are cooking sounds delish too.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 18, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> We're having fresh salad, baked potatoes, and chicken chunks for supper.



I had a similar dinner on Saturday night, except the chicken was marinated and grilled.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 18, 2014)

I had chicken last night. Hubby gets left overs this evening and I think I am just gonna have a scrambled egg and an eggo.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 18, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > We're having fresh salad, baked potatoes, and chicken chunks for supper.
> ...



That sounds good too.  Hombre really likes his chicken chunks though.  don't know if I could talk him into fixing them a different way.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 18, 2014)

Egads, was just reading that Buffalo is expecting SIX FEET!!!!!! of snow?  Anybody live near there?  That's a lot of snow all at once no matter where you live.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 18, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



That's the way I cook--rarely follow any recipe exactly to the letter except for some things that require exact chemistry such as cakes or some candies or some gelatin recipes.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 18, 2014)

Okay, my gun is at the CS door, but be careful the barrel on that sucker is white hot today.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 18, 2014)

Oh, and Sherry you are going to have to stop hanging around with Ringel, you have developed a potty mouth.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 18, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Oh, and Sherry you are going to have to stop hanging around with Ringel, you have developed a potty mouth.



I have my moments.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 18, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> That's the way I cook--rarely follow any recipe exactly to the letter except for some things that require exact chemistry such as cakes or some candies or some gelatin recipes.




Oh, that reminds me!

I'm making fudge tonight!


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 18, 2014)

I think I did my job backwards today.  Sold a car and bought two.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 18, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Ya gotta be sneaky. Mr Gracie says he hates garlic. Been saying it for 30 years. What he doesn't know is, the stuff he raves about when I DO cook..and even in his sandwiches, eggs, soups, gravies, etc...I always add garlic. Always. But if I ASKED him if he wanted some powdered garlic on his bread he would say "I hate garlic". Um. Ok. He doesn't know I already added it with the butter spread. Men. Oy. lol


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 18, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > That's the way I cook--rarely follow any recipe exactly to the letter except for some things that require exact chemistry such as cakes or some candies or some gelatin recipes.
> ...



Well that's definitely a recipe you can change some seasonings or add ingredients that don't change the chemistry, like nuts, but you do have to follow the recipe closely to get the right chemistry and texture.  I've been looking at these fudge pie recipes that are so popular lately--they are in a crust and look just like traditional pecan pie but they are actually fudge.

So which brand of fudge do you make?


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 18, 2014)

Yesterday we saw the first measurable snow of the season.  It was wet, sloppy and made slush out of itself within a minute of hitting the ground.  It was wonderful to see it fall and sometimes stick to noses and eyelashes, or so said Oscar Hammerstein.  It made everything on lawns white and even.  It acted in the best attribute of snow; it makes a marvelous sound insulator.  The local bumpkins with poor mufflers could not rumble by making a grand din because of the insulating snowfall.  It proved that God's plan for us contains bitter and sweet, and His plan is infallible.

But today...

Have you ever thought of the possibility that our universe is, in reality, just an apple seed inside one apple and one apple tree in a vast apple orchard in some other universe?  And then you realize that our apple is falling!  And it has been falling for a million years and today is the day it will finally hit the frozen ground in the winter of that other, vaster universe. And when it hits, it splits open, exposed and vulnerable beneath our particular apple tree.  And along comes a black bear and it gobbles us up so we are swallowed into the black pit of that bear.

That's what Tuesday felt like.

I went from the comfort of God's great plan to atheistic nihilism.  Fall can be a powerful season.

The temperatures barely made it over 20 today.  My trusty car failed to start after work, succumbed by a dead battery.  My Sister-in-Law's birthday is Thursday and I have yet to get a gift for her.  And now my gift budget will get rocked by $100 after I buy a new battery.

And so, I adopt he Scarlet O'Hara philosophy: I'll worry about it tomorrow for, after all, tomorrow is another day!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 18, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Yesterday we saw the first measurable snow of the season.  It was wet, sloppy and made slush out of itself within a minute of hitting the ground.  It was wonderful to see it fall and sometimes stick to noses and eyelashes, or so said Oscar Hammerstein.  It made everything on lawns white and even.  It acted in the best attribute of snow; it makes a marvelous sound insulator.  The local bumpkins with poor mufflers could not rumble by making a grand din because of the insulating snowfall.  It proved that God's plan for us contains bitter and sweet, and His plan is infallible.
> 
> But today...
> 
> ...



Well we'll hope the sun comes out tomorrow while you think about it Nosmo.     Seriously, all our mothers told us there would be days like that.  They blessedly didn't tell us how many of them there would be.    But you'll enjoy shopping for for your SIL's birthday I am guessing when you get to it, and I wish our current problems could be fixed with a $100 battery.  Don't mean to make light of your difficulties, but I just found out I'm facing two root canals and crowns totaling $1,700 uninsured.  So it's hard to be sympathetic.

But I'll try.


----------



## Spoonman (Nov 18, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


i put tarps over it.  a lot of that wood was freshly split so it's still drying out.  but i'll cover it as soon as any snow accumulation is predicted


----------



## Sherry (Nov 18, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday we saw the first measurable snow of the season.  It was wet, sloppy and made slush out of itself within a minute of hitting the ground.  It was wonderful to see it fall and sometimes stick to noses and eyelashes, or so said Oscar Hammerstein.  It made everything on lawns white and even.  It acted in the best attribute of snow; it makes a marvelous sound insulator.  The local bumpkins with poor mufflers could not rumble by making a grand din because of the insulating snowfall.  It proved that God's plan for us contains bitter and sweet, and His plan is infallible.
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 18, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



OMG Sherry, I haven't even thought about that song, much less heard it, in over 50 years.  I'm pretty sure it was written before you were born.  You can find the damndest things. . . .


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 18, 2014)

All set.  

'Twas a good cook!  ​


----------



## Sherry (Nov 18, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I was born in '69 and that song was released as a single in '61.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 18, 2014)

Mom's Peanutbutter Fudge.

Yum.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 18, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> Mom's Peanutbutter Fudge.
> 
> Yum.



Everything goes better with peanut butter.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 18, 2014)

It's genuine candy making.  Gotta cook your base of milk & sugar up to a soft-ball.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 18, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I don't think the one I've used had much in the way of useful inactive ingredients; I figure it's possible that the salicylic acid would work OK with certain inactive ingredients, and the one you recommended had beezewax, aloe, etc.  I've actually been using coconut oil lately; someone gave it to me and, while it hasn't been anything special, it at least moisturizes some.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 18, 2014)

Sherry said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > Mom's Peanutbutter Fudge.
> ...



Not chocolate!  Chocolate is better on its own.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 18, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> Mom's Peanutbutter Fudge.
> 
> Yum.



Recipe?


----------



## Gracie (Nov 18, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I was getting some spots on my eyelids of all places, but I have been putting cocoa butter LIGHTLY on it and it went away. When I told the dermatologist, she said that was a great plan. On my scalp, not so much since I hve long hair. She gave me some kind of RX shampoo for that. Its under control now but dayum...I have to use this shampoo forever now I guess. And thank goodness cocoa butter (helene curtis) is cheap and lasts forever.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 18, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Well, at least you are still old enough to remember when music had melodies.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 18, 2014)

Was just thinking about Nosmo's apple within an apple metaphor.  Our son came up with something similar awhile back--maybe each atom or even smaller particle is actually a whole universe with a larger one and a still larger one etc. etc. etc.  And then he dug it home--think about how many universes would be in that log you just pitched into the fire.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 18, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...



That's just crazy talk.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm cooking up some ginger-garlic ground turkey with glass noodles.  Low carb, no sugar...just the way I like it.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 18, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> I'm cooking up some ginger-garlic ground turkey with glass noodles.  Low carb, no sugar...just the way I like it.



What are glass noodles?? I thought that all pasta was high in carbs.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 18, 2014)

I just made my list for the grocery store tomorrow. Mr Gracie is eager to get those large freezer bags full of yummies for the crock pot!

Beef stew cubes
4 lbs Hamburger meat
3 pkgs chicken breasts
2 pkgs boneless pork chops thick cut
2 tenderloins
Baby back ribs
2 small hams

and all the ingredients I don't currently have in the pantry.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 18, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I just made my list for the grocery store tomorrow. Mr Gracie is eager to get those large freezer bags full of yummies for the crock pot!
> 
> Beef stew cubes
> 4 lbs Hamburger meat
> ...



Okay Ben your up at the check out lane.  $$$


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 18, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday we saw the first measurable snow of the season.  It was wet, sloppy and made slush out of itself within a minute of hitting the ground.  It was wonderful to see it fall and sometimes stick to noses and eyelashes, or so said Oscar Hammerstein.  It made everything on lawns white and even.  It acted in the best attribute of snow; it makes a marvelous sound insulator.  The local bumpkins with poor mufflers could not rumble by making a grand din because of the insulating snowfall.  It proved that God's plan for us contains bitter and sweet, and His plan is infallible.
> ...


OUCH!  Dang, Foxy...that's a lot of money if you don't just have it laying around.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 18, 2014)

I don't have dental insurance either. Figure when my back teeth go...no root canals and no crowns. Just yank the damn things. FRONT teeth though..thats another whole ballgame. I'd have to dig up the money somewhere. But I am lucky with my dentist. He takes payments.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 18, 2014)

Sherry said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I'm cooking up some ginger-garlic ground turkey with glass noodles.  Low carb, no sugar...just the way I like it.
> ...



Not as high carb as typical pasta, but yes, they still have some carbs.  I first encountered glass noodles in Vietnamese cuisine.  I understand they are fairly common in some Asian foods.  They work well with dishes that just don't fit with other types of pasta.
What are Glass Noodles with pictures


----------



## Gracie (Nov 18, 2014)

Oh, I have had glass noodles before!


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 18, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > Mom's Peanutbutter Fudge.
> ...



The Appetizer Thread! #13 Mom's Peanut Butter Fudge


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 18, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Sedona Az is where I would head if I were to move to that state. Been there before and it is just gorgeous.
> ...



Very beautiful!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 18, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I agree with you.  I've got nothing against it, and your brother in law is probably right.  I would just prefer personally not to watch two people beat the crap out of one another.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 18, 2014)

If you don't like watching fights, 99.5% of the message board is of no use to you.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 18, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> I see I'm a long way behind here. I can't believe I haven't stopped in since Friday.
> 
> We've been having trouble getting the heat working at Doc's. It's not gotten below 66 in there, but 4 or 5 different people have been out to fix various things. We are down to a faulty (new) gas valve that can't be advanced past the pilot setting. Damned if anyone can figure it out. I guess I gotta call out the big guns and pay through the nose.
> Had the previous owner called in an authorized service tech when the problem first arrose, it would have been fixed on warranty. Instead, she called in customers that knew a little and each one screwed it up a little more. I have about a grand in parts in it now and it's a matter of a simple switch somewhere that won't let me turn on the burners.


Freakin gas company sent out 2 guys for $122/hour to fix my heat. One SOB was testing the control board and shorted it out. They don't have a replacement for it. AND they want to charge me to replace it. I'm fit to be tied right now. It's going down to 25 here tonight and my only heat source is the ice machine and other refrigeration units.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 18, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> If you don't like watching fights, 99.5% of the message board is of no use to you.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 18, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I've actually got a spot on one of my eyebrows that has been there for a long time.  It can get very annoying when flakes of skin get on my glasses, or my eyelashes.  The worst is my ears, though.  I've had it there for years and they always seem to want to itch just as I am laying down to sleep.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 18, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Yeah, the reason I chose this one was the "inactive" ingredients and it didn't have coal tar which some people have a problem with (reactive).  It's also better than the prescription steroidal crap the doc gave me.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 18, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Oh, and Sherry you are going to have to stop hanging around with Ringel, you have developed a *potty mouth.*


No, I don't do golden showers.........


----------



## Gracie (Nov 18, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Try the cocoa butter. It is very greasy so use it sparingly. Another thing to try that I SWEAR by is bagbalm. If it soothes cow udders from chapping it will soothe your eyebrow. Just don't get it in yer eye. SPARINGLY. Try both.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 19, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
Tresha and hubby,
Gracie and Moki,
Mr. H and his friend,
strollingbones & hubby,
GW's daughter's friend Sachenda,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.​


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 19, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> If you don't like watching fights, 99.5% of the message board is of no use to you.



  But I don't have to see any of their blood.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 19, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I see I'm a long way behind here. I can't believe I haven't stopped in since Friday.
> ...



It must be REALLY cold if you are using an ice machine and refrigerator for heat sources?   

Anyway, hope everything worked out well for you!


----------



## mdk (Nov 19, 2014)

Good morning! Stay warm out there today folks. My heart aches for those in the Great Lakes region, their amount of snow accumulation is insane. I am not going to pretend not to be a little jealous though, I love when we get smacked with a crazy amount of snow.

Funny side note: During the last large snowstorm we got the city experienced a rather medium sized baby boom 9 months later. Go figure. lol


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 19, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Refrigeration equipment puts out a lot of heat thank goodness. It got down to 22 overnight. It's up to 42 already. With any luck, they'll have the part for me just in time for temps rising back into the 70's this weekend.


----------



## Bonita Louise (Nov 19, 2014)

SixFoot said:


> G-g-g-g-good morning, everyone!
> 
> OK, last night was a cold martha focker! Down to 8 degrees and a wind chill of -6 here in central Missouri. We still have most of the 3" of snow still stuck to the ground from Sunday's forecasted half inch. I don't know about you people, but this is incredibly early for this type of weather here. I've been saying all summer (or lack thereof) that this winter was going to be even worse than last year, and this is one of those times I really wish I could be wrong. I really hope I can get the wood stove installed soon.


That is really cold!! Hope you get your stove in soon and have wood to feed it. Keeping you and yours in my prayers.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 19, 2014)

Zǎo ān everyone.  Infusing the body with copious amounts of caffeine while looking out at mostly cloudy skies in the mid 30s.  Grocery shopping day plus cleaning the house and restringing a couple of bamboo wind chimes the wife bought.  
Picked up a couple of king size 100% cotton blankets via Overstock a couple of weeks ago, had to send one back because it was the wrong color, the replacement showed up yesterday.  
When we received them I washed the correctly shipped one, took two hours for it t dry under the high heat setting and it shed almost a quarter pound of "lint" during the process.......  Debating whether to wash the new one or just hang it out to air and fluff it in the drier.  We're supposed to be in the upper 40s and lower 50s the rest of the week, might wash it and hang it outside to dry.  I would have sent them back but they are very nice, huge blankets and combined with a light comforter are warm without being overly so. 

We bought the Coral and Sage colors at around $30 each.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 19, 2014)

Morning all.  I too am watching that incredible snowstorm in the northeast and can say I am NOT jealous at not getting five to six or more feet of snow all at once.  Even our three footers up on the mountain would shut things down enough that it would be difficult for emergency vehicles to move or other emergencies to be taken care of.  Otherwise it was neat being snowed in for a couple of days unless we lost power.  In the infrequent times that happened, it got pretty old pretty quick.

Around 30 degrees and warming at our house at this hour--we're supposed to be in the mid 50's for highs the rest of the week.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 19, 2014)

We're looking at clear, windless day that should stay in the low 40s.  It's 41F right now, but still dark.  Sunrise will be between 9:15 and 9:20 am, sunset close to 4:15 pm, and we're still losing about five minutes of daylight daily.  With the Winter Solstice a little over a month away, the loss of daylight starts to slow down and reverses at the Solstice.  And so the world turns another few degrees...


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 19, 2014)

Just had the TV serviceman out to look at our big flat screen TV in the great room--it has been developing pinpoint spots of light on the screen--one at first, and then more and more--16 as of last night and it will only get worse.  Sure enough something called an 'optical block' is going bad and the part costs almost as much as replacing the TV and the part plus labor costs more than replacing the TV.  So......I guess we'll be in the market for a new flat screen TV soon....and black Friday is coming up.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 19, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Just had the TV serviceman out to look at our big flat screen TV in the great room--it has been developing pinpoint spots of light on the screen--one at first, and then more and more--16 as of last night and it will only get worse.  Sure enough something called an 'optical block' is going bad and the part costs almost as much as replacing the TV and the part plus labor costs more than replacing the TV.  So......I guess we'll be in the market for a new flat screen TV soon....and black Friday is coming up.


Google


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 19, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



That sucks, Ernie!  Sorry to hear about your troubles.  

I had a car once with no heat.  It was awful.  I would get out of work and have to scrape the ice off because there was no heat to warm the windshield.  Then, I'd have to get in the car and freeze my butt off until I got home.  The steering wheel would be especially cold I remember, and my hands would be numb.  I would be SO cold that I would be literally shaking.  People driving by who happened to look over at me must have thought I was having a seizure or something.    Never again will I drive a car in the winter with no heat!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 19, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Just had the TV serviceman out to look at our big flat screen TV in the great room--it has been developing pinpoint spots of light on the screen--one at first, and then more and more--16 as of last night and it will only get worse.  Sure enough something called an 'optical block' is going bad and the part costs almost as much as replacing the TV and the part plus labor costs more than replacing the TV.  So......I guess we'll be in the market for a new flat screen TV soon....and black Friday is coming up.
> ...



Yes, we've been shopping on line.  We're about to be off to Lowe's to look at side by side refrigerators as we fear our trust old refrigerator, probably approaching 30 years old now, is about to give up the ghost.  We don't know exactly how old it is because it came with the house when we bought it in 1999 and it had some age on it then.  Lowe's black Friday deals are already in effect so we'll go there.

And then to Baillos to see about replacing the TV.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 19, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I dislike a cold car too and really appreciate the superb heater in my little Subaru that provides heat efficiently and fast.  But on the flip side, in another car some years back, I was driving on territory and somewhere outside of Carlsbad, the A/C froze.   And it was instant furnace--nothing to do but turn on the heater for a quick defrost.  You can't imagine heat until you're running the car heater coming into Carlsbad NM when the bank clock was showing 114 degrees.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 19, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > We have yet to have any cold weather in England. I have only had the heating on once this year and that was a couple of weeks ago. I think it is due to global warming, as a few years ago it got cold in September and I needed the heating on from September to April.
> ...



I saw on the news America is freezing and covered in snow. I think this is due to global warming causing a shift in the jet stream. It now comes down from the north pole and sweeps across America, before turning and crossing the Atlantic to Britain. Which means that America is cold and Britain gets the tail end of America's weather. But the Atlantic warms up the air so we get mild temperatures in Britain, but lots of rain storms.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 19, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Maybe so Dajjal, but also maybe not.  I'm old enough to have seen weather patterns come and go.  Our interminable drought seems endless but we know for a fact that it is not unprecedented.  So who knows?  Weather in our area is pretty seasonal--the western third of the USA is having a warm spell, and the cold in the east isn't unprecedented either.  We'll leave global warming to the scientists to figure out and meanwhile, with BBD's departure for now, we'll all share the duties of president of the bitch about the weather club.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 19, 2014)

Just put a homemade deep dish apple pie in the oven..........


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 19, 2014)

Some of the newest trends in leggings.  Could you?  Would you?
















And not to slight the guys. . .


----------



## Sherry (Nov 19, 2014)

I don't think the second toe is supposed to be longer than the big toe.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 19, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Some of the newest trends in leggings.  Could you?  Would you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly?
Arte Johnson comes to mind.........


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 19, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Some of the newest trends in leggings.  Could you?  Would you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ummm, let me think about it....not only NO, but HELL NO!  (Except the first, who needs leggings for that?)


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 19, 2014)

I was just reading that Buffalo is expecting 7 feet of snow, but still plans on having the football game Sunday.  7 feet of snow!  Supposedly the crew has already removed 220,000 tons of snow from the field and it's Wednesday.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 19, 2014)

Oh hayell no on those ugly leggings!

Meanwhile, I just got back from the grocery store with all the goodies to start my crock pot freezer bag prepping. A small ham was 11 bucks but a HUGE ham was only 12 so Mr Gracie said get the HUGE one and he would saw the bone out. I said ask the meat guy if he can saw it in half and the guy said yes, he could. But he commenced to help everyone and their uncle, even letting people butt in ahead of us so after 15 minutes of waiting for him to saw it in half, I said enough. My hip was hurting and Mr Gracies knee was yelping and this guy STILL had not cut the ham which was still sitting there as he talked to other people, answered the phone, etc. So I said fuck it, lets go. We got another ham from the pile and headed to checkout. The gal asked if we found everything all right and I said yeah, but the meat guy ignoring us after saying he would help us kinda annoyed me. In face, it annoyed me A LOT, I stated. So she said she would go talk to him. I said all I wanted from him was acknowledgement, "sorry, I'll get to it asap, hey folks give me a minute more please" or SOMETHING to validate he planned on still helping us...but we got nothing. She said there are ways to deal with customers and he was wrong for putting others in front of us and I said yes..he was. So, she gave us the ham.

Cool.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 19, 2014)

Well, the weather prognosticators were half right.  The temps have been in the high 30s, low 40s.  But the clear weather has mutated to low overcast, raining clouds.  Unfortunately, the ground is cold enough that the rain falls on it and freezes after sitting a spell.  If this keeps up, the drive into work is going to present a challenge.  Driving on an ice rink always thrills me.  I'll just make a little extra time for the drive in.


Gracie said:


> Oh hayell no on those ugly leggings!
> 
> Meanwhile, I just got back from the grocery store with all the goodies to start my crock pot freezer bag prepping. A small ham was 11 bucks but a HUGE ham was only 12 so Mr Gracie said get the HUGE one and he would saw the bone out. I said ask the meat guy if he can saw it in half and the guy said yes, he could. But he commenced to help everyone and their uncle, even letting people butt in ahead of us so after 15 minutes of waiting for him to saw it in half, I said enough. My hip was hurting and Mr Gracies knee was yelping and this guy STILL had not cut the ham which was still sitting there as he talked to other people, answered the phone, etc. So I said fuck it, lets go. We got another ham from the pile and headed to checkout. The gal asked if we found everything all right and I said yeah, but the meat guy ignoring us after saying he would help us kinda annoyed me. In face, it annoyed me A LOT, I stated. So she said she would go talk to him. I said all I wanted from him was acknowledgement, "sorry, I'll get to it asap, hey folks give me a minute more please" or SOMETHING to validate he planned on still helping us...but we got nothing. She said there are ways to deal with customers and he was wrong for putting others in front of us and I said yes..he was. So, she gave us the ham.
> 
> Cool.


Score one ham!  Least they could do.  Hopefully, the meat guy might receive one of the "come to jesus meetings" about his lack of customer service.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 19, 2014)

Sherry said:


> I don't think the second toe is supposed to be longer than the big toe.



That's Morton's toe syndrome.  I have it too--loved the pointy toe high heels of my youth because they fit me so well because of that....BUT...otherwise can make it somewhat difficult to fit with some shoes.   In retrospect though, I think the first photo is a guy and not a gal.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 19, 2014)

Actually cold here in Central Florida.  It got down to 38 last night.  Burrrr!!!!  Of course....the folks in Buffalo would laugh their ass off at such a statement.  I feel really bad for the folks up there.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 19, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Actually cold here in Central Florida.  It got down to 38 last night.  Burrrr!!!!  Of course....the folks in Buffalo would laugh their ass off at such a statement.  I feel really bad for the folks up there.



Yeah, but they have thicker blood than us.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 19, 2014)

Sherry said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Actually cold here in Central Florida.  It got down to 38 last night.  Burrrr!!!!  Of course....the folks in Buffalo would laugh their ass off at such a statement.  I feel really bad for the folks up there.
> ...


Blood?  More like Crown Royal.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 19, 2014)

I know it is early for this, but this Sainsbury 2014 Christmas ad has gone viral.  And I think it is pretty special.  I don't know what Sainsbury is or what it sells, but I'll be looking for its products:


----------



## Sherry (Nov 19, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



On the very rare occasion that I have a drink, I prefer Vodka.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 19, 2014)

Got a super deal today on NY Strip steak at Stuff Mart, only $50000 a pound instead of the usual $110000 a pound........ 
Welp it was goooood with the baked potato and the apple pie for desert........


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 19, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


I was talking about the yankees in buffalo.......


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 19, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> I know it is early for this, but this Sainsbury 2014 Christmas ad has gone viral.  And I think it is pretty special.  I don't know what Sainsbury is or what it sells, but I'll be looking for its products:


OMG!  Foxy, that made me cry.  Brits vs. Germans, both in trenches and it's Christmas.  One Brit stands up, approaches the enemy.  They end up having a wonderful Christmas celebration together...until artillery fire brings them back to "reality".
It is so sad that our enemies are people too, like us...they cherish their families, enjoy small delights, and are so very, very much like us...


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 19, 2014)

If you haven't seen it yet it's an awesome move!!!!!  Based on true events that happened sporadically up and down the trenches during WWI. 

Joyeux Noel


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 19, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I know it is early for this, but this Sainsbury 2014 Christmas ad has gone viral.  And I think it is pretty special.  I don't know what Sainsbury is or what it sells, but I'll be looking for its products:
> ...



My parents worked as civilian employees at the POW base between Roswell and Dexter NM (Dexter is 15 miles south of Roswell) during WWII.  The German boys shipped to that camp, at least during most of the war, were all just regular people and the community pretty much took them in.  They were almost all trustees allowed to go into the surrounding countryside and work on the farms which they loved doing.  My mom wrote to two of those boys for years after the war.  The communication stopped when the Iron Curtain came down.  She told me she always wondered what happened to them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 19, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> If you haven't seen it yet it's an awesome move!!!!!  Based on true events that happened sporadically up and down the trenches during WWI.
> 
> Joyeux Noel



Okay you sold me.  I'm gonna find that movie.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 19, 2014)

That looks like a wonderful movie. I read about it years ago but never knew if it was true or not. Guess it was!

I hope they have it on netflix.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 19, 2014)

Damn. Not on Netflix.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 19, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



When I was still drinking something, my drink of choice was rum and coke.  But rum gave me a frightful headache--I guess I am allergic to it.  Didn't keep me from having one now and then but I don't miss the headaches now.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 19, 2014)

FOUND IT!! Full movie on youtube!


----------



## Sherry (Nov 19, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



When I was younger and friends and family would marry, I always drank rum and coke at the wedding receptions...it sure made me want to get out on the dance floor.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 19, 2014)

Never mind with the link at youtube. It's in russian, no subtitles.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 19, 2014)

After digging..I finally found it with english subtitles

Watch Joyeux Noel 2005 Online for Free - Viooz


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 19, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...eux noel&sprefix=joyeux,aps,321&tag=ff0d01-20

Not bad prices as 2 years ago it was $30.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 19, 2014)

Okay, just catching up on CS goings on.  I had to endure "leggings and subtitled movies.  Somebody owes me big time.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 19, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Okay, just catching up on CS goings on.  I had to endure "leggings and subtitled movies.  Somebody owes me big time.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 19, 2014)

I never want to fly commercial again.

Monday I flew out to visit the corp headquarters of the company that is buying the company I work for.  Today I flew back.  I flew on one of the corporate jets both times.
No TSA, no long term parking, no lines.  Instruction was to arrive at the airport 15 minutes before the flight departs, and yes, the plane was taxiing down the runway 15 minutes after I arrived at the airport.
I wish I could afford to fly by private jet for my personal vacation travel.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 19, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Okay, just catching up on CS goings on.  I had to endure "leggings and subtitled movies.  Somebody owes me big time.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 19, 2014)

wow. Excellent movie. I even teared up a couple of times. Thanks for the recommendation, Ringel!


----------



## Gracie (Nov 19, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I know it is early for this, but this Sainsbury 2014 Christmas ad has gone viral.  And I think it is pretty special.  I don't know what Sainsbury is or what it sells, but I'll be looking for its products:
> ...


You should watch the whole movie. Got goosebumps and even cried a scant few times. Very moving. Link is a page or two back. Not the first one. This one.
Watch Joyeux Noel 2005 Online for Free - Viooz

Its in english..with subtitles when the french or germans are talking.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 20, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
Tresha and hubby,
Gracie and Moki,
Mr. H and his friend,
strollingbones & hubby,
GW's daughter's friend Sachenda,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.​


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## saveliberty (Nov 20, 2014)

Sherry said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, just catching up on CS goings on.  I had to endure "leggings and subtitled movies.  Somebody owes me big time.



Dot is going to get all fired up over this.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 20, 2014)

Yep, good morning, started at 6am with shovel in hand.  Fortunately a light snow and mid 20s.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 20, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Yep, good morning, started at 6am with shovel in hand.  Fortunately a light snow and mid 20s.



No snow here yet, thankfully.  We got a dusting a few days ago, and that was all.  If it doesn't need to be shoveled, it doesn't count!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 20, 2014)

Sherry said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, just catching up on CS goings on.  I had to endure "leggings and subtitled movies.  Somebody owes me big time.



It's hilarious!


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 20, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Yep, good morning, *started at 6am with shovel in hand.*  Fortunately a light snow and mid 20s.


I started out a 6:30am with toilet paper in my hand........  What are you doing wrong.......?


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 20, 2014)

Time to sweep snow off of a couple of dozen vehicles.  Hopefully the two all wheel drive Journeys I bought Tuesday show up before I have to take a truck for a spray in bedliner at 2:30.


----------



## mdk (Nov 20, 2014)

Good morning all! I can't wait for this cold spell to snap. I am over it already. lol


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 20, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Time to sweep snow off of a couple of dozen vehicles.  Hopefully the two all wheel drive Journeys I bought Tuesday show up before I have to take a truck for a spray in bedliner at 2:30.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 20, 2014)

alan1 said:


> I never want to fly commercial again.
> 
> Monday I flew out to visit the corp headquarters of the company that is buying the company I work for.  Today I flew back.  I flew on one of the corporate jets both times.
> No TSA, no long term parking, no lines.  Instruction was to arrive at the airport 15 minutes before the flight departs, and yes, the plane was taxiing down the runway 15 minutes after I arrived at the airport.
> I wish I could afford to fly by private jet for my personal vacation travel.



I really liked the personal jet service when flying here or there on leave in the Army.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 20, 2014)

Good morning, everyone.  Had dinner with mi esposa at the Alta Club last night.  She discovered a desert new to her there, Ice Cream Sunday served in a shot glass. No, she did not get drunk, having only one.  I know I will find her later today studying the internet for a shot glass ensemble with the world's tiniest ice creams scoop.


----------



## SixFoot (Nov 20, 2014)

Morning everyone! Nothing new to report, except that my baby girl just turned two today. She's gonna be 18 before I know it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 20, 2014)

Amazing the weather elsewhere!  There seems to be an arc from AquaAthena's home on the Oregon coast curving southeast just above Salt Lake City to Ringel's Trinidad that seems to avoid 95% of the weather drama in the country.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 20, 2014)

And good news: Longmire is back for 10 episodes in Season Four on Netflix,net year.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 20, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > I never want to fly commercial again.
> ...


Uuummmm, my military hops were a C130 from Panama to Columbus Ohio then a return trip in a C130 from Langley to Panama then a C130 from Panama to Charleston for out processing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 20, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  I just got up--slept in.  Yesterday's shopping foray was more strenuous than I thought I think.  It is mid November and we were out mid morning to mid afternoon on a Wednesday.  And there was bumper to bumper traffic everywhere!!!  Why?  Where were all those people going?   They weren't in the stores we were in.  Oh well.  I don't have to know why.

A chilly 29 at our house but will be into the mid 50's for highs again today.  No precip forecast for us but apparently a major winter storm is brewing for the north and west for the weekend?   But where are you guys getting the snow?  I can't remember when the weather map was this empty:  Looks like a bit of rain in northern California and a few flurries in the extreme east and that's it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 20, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Amazing the weather elsewhere!  There seems to be an arc from AquaAthena's home on the Oregon coast curving southeast just above Salt Lake City to Ringel's Trinidad that seems to avoid 95% of the weather drama in the country.


Yeah, we could all be experiencing what Buffalo is right now.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 20, 2014)

alan1 said:


> I never want to fly commercial again.
> 
> Monday I flew out to visit the corp headquarters of the company that is buying the company I work for.  Today I flew back.  I flew on one of the corporate jets both times.
> No TSA, no long term parking, no lines.  Instruction was to arrive at the airport 15 minutes before the flight departs, and yes, the plane was taxiing down the runway 15 minutes after I arrived at the airport.
> I wish I could afford to fly by private jet for my personal vacation travel.



When I was running a large social agency in Kansas, one of the ladies on our board of directors was the wife of one of, if not THE richest man in Kansas.  And she had her pilots and private plane fly us to meetings everywhere.  It was super neat.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 20, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing the weather elsewhere!  There seems to be an arc from AquaAthena's home on the Oregon coast curving southeast just above Salt Lake City to Ringel's Trinidad that seems to avoid 95% of the weather drama in the country.
> ...



No kidding.  I have lived where there was major snow, but Buffalo's storm was one of those once in a century things:






Gives clearing the streets a whole new context:


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 20, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing the weather elsewhere!  There seems to be an arc from AquaAthena's home on the Oregon coast curving southeast just above Salt Lake City to Ringel's Trinidad that seems to avoid 95% of the weather drama in the country.
> ...


By the way, I believe these are two story homes.........


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 20, 2014)

I remember when I lived in Minnesota they had about a 7 foot snow storm in the northwestern part of the State.  Because there are no trees the wind howls in the winter. 

Long story short.....A few people could not get out of their houses for a few days.  Snow drifts went up over 2nd story roofs.  The snow just kept piling up against anything that would stop it.....(like a home).  

Now that is messed up.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 20, 2014)

SixFoot said:


> Morning everyone! Nothing new to report, except that my baby girl just turned two today. She's gonna be 18 before I know it.


 
It is best to not tell you how true that is.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 20, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



I flew KC 135s back and forth from Alaska.  Once landed at Fort Yukon's strip in the middle of the night in the middle of a raging snow storm.  Thought I was in Russia's Gulag.

The personal jet was a seven seater from Arizona to the Desert Training Center near Barstow into LAX.  Two noncoms sat with three generals and two full colonels.  We were very quiet.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 20, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


My flight back to Panama I sat towards the back, feet propped up on a large oxygen tank, smoking cigarettes, inwardly chuckling at the officers getting airsick....... 
The first flight I made the mistake of sitting just inside by the the right inboard motor.......  Ten hours.....  Couldn't hear for an hour after we landed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 20, 2014)

SixFoot said:


> Morning everyone! Nothing new to report, except that my baby girl just turned two today. She's gonna be 18 before I know it.



That is soooooo true SixFoot.  Cherish every moment of even the terrible two's because the time is fleeting.  And Happy Birthday to your little one.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 20, 2014)

OMG, I just saw this on Facebook.  We did one of these when I was working in the Radiology Dept. many years ago.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 20, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing the weather elsewhere!  There seems to be an arc from AquaAthena's home on the Oregon coast curving southeast just above Salt Lake City to Ringel's Trinidad that seems to avoid 95% of the weather drama in the country.
> ...




That is so cool.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 20, 2014)

Went and got a haircut.  Wife acting like I am Johnny Depp or something.  Every time I look up she is in the same room, sidling ever closer.  Lucky me.  We are going to the gym in a bit to work out.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 20, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Went and got a haircut.  Wife acting like I am Johnny Depp or something.  Every time I look up she is in the same room, sidling ever closer.  Lucky me.  We are going to the gym in a bit to work out.



A haircut did that??
Women.  All they do is treat us like slabs of meat.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 20, 2014)

lol. Mornin', slabs!


----------



## mdk (Nov 20, 2014)

Good late afternoon ya'll! I hope everyone is having a great day. I went for a nice long run today and I stopped at the bakery for some bread. I ended up buying a pineapple coffee cake as well. It's mostly gone now. lol. All that running for naught.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 20, 2014)

mdk said:


> Good late afternoon ya'll! I hope everyone is having a great day. I went for a nice long run today and I stopped at the bakery for some bread. I ended up buying a pineapple coffee cake as well. It's mostly gone now. lol. All that running for naught.



Nay.  All that running minimized the effect of that coffee cake so it certainly wasn't for naught.     Anyhow it's the season we all can re-set the bathroom scales to reflect 10 pounds less weight.  It makes the holidays a lot more fun.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 20, 2014)

I can't believe Thanksgiving is a week from today...that means 3 more days of work, and then a 5 day vacation. The following Monday I will be flying to DC on business for the week...sure wish it was on a private plane like you guys have been talking about. I haven't been on a commercial plane since I went to Hawaii in '07. Also, I know I shouldn't bitch about the weather in my neck of the woods, but I've had enough of this cold spell...so happy that the high on Saturday will be 78.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 20, 2014)

Sherry said:


> I can't believe Thanksgiving is a week from today...that means 3 more days of work, and then a 5 day vacation. The following Monday I will be flying to DC on business for the week...sure wish it was on a private plane like you guys have been talking about. I haven't been on a commercial plane since I went to Hawaii in '07. Also, I know I shouldn't bitch about the weather in my neck of the woods, but I've had enough of this cold spell...so happy that the high on Saturday will be 78.



Seems like a whole lot of loved ones, both friends and family, have been visiting in DC in recent days/weeks.  My great niece is our state "Out of the Darkness" suicide prevention chairman and has had several trips to DC to participate in events there, meet with members of Congress, etc.  Other friends and relatives are there on personal business or vacationing.  Beautiful city and we have enjoyed visiting there but no way in heck I would want to live there.   Daughter is  soooooo happy to move back to California after working in DC for a number of years.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 20, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe Thanksgiving is a week from today...that means 3 more days of work, and then a 5 day vacation. The following Monday I will be flying to DC on business for the week...sure wish it was on a private plane like you guys have been talking about. I haven't been on a commercial plane since I went to Hawaii in '07. Also, I know I shouldn't bitch about the weather in my neck of the woods, but I've had enough of this cold spell...so happy that the high on Saturday will be 78.
> ...



Unfortunately, this trip is strictly business. However, next fall the plan is to spend a week exploring...I'll be very lucky to be traveling with my own personal expert tour guide.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 20, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


One thing I took away from "We Were Soldiers" was the fact that whatever political or ideological reasons bring soldiers to a place where doing their duty requires them to kill other human beings, when all is said and done, each soldier fights for the men next to him on the line, or to protect his home and family.  The men and women on the "other" side are most likely equally committed to defending those they care for, not the ruling elite.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 20, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Never mind with the link at youtube. It's in russian, no subtitles.


Thanks.  I'll deal with it.  There was another movie a couple of weeks ago on Sunday evening.  It was in Russian and German with English subtitles.  I was pleased I still understood most of what was being said.  (I am familiar with both Russian and German.)


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 20, 2014)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I plan on watching it, but without the subtitles.  I need the practice.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 20, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Time to sweep snow off of a couple of dozen vehicles.  Hopefully the two all wheel drive Journeys I bought Tuesday show up before I have to take a truck for a spray in bedliner at 2:30.


Yup!  Saw that this morning on the news.  Reminds me of a couple of winters ago here.  Oh, well, sucks to be them...really!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 20, 2014)

SixFoot said:


> Morning everyone! Nothing new to report, except that my baby girl just turned two today. She's gonna be 18 before I know it.


That's the truth.  Don't take too long a nap, Sixfoot.  My baby girl turned 32 last month, and her oldest baby girl will be 13 in January.  Where the time goes...hell, I wish I knew so I could go scoop some of it back up into my life.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 20, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> I remember when I lived in Minnesota they had about a 7 foot snow storm in the northwestern part of the State.  Because there are no trees the wind howls in the winter.
> 
> Long story short.....A few people could not get out of their houses for a few days.  Snow drifts went up over 2nd story roofs.  The snow just kept piling up against anything that would stop it.....(like a home).
> 
> Now that is messed up.


For those who have never been able to visualize hell freezing over...take a good look...


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 20, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Never mind with the link at youtube. It's in russian, no subtitles.
> ...


Definitely not Christmas but if you like well made war movies, the Russian made film The Brest Fortress.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 20, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


First, explain that Brest is a place, for those whose minds hover at lower levels...
I am so going to download both those movies.  My Russian is so rusty, I'll have to watch a couple of times, but they both look well worth the time and effort.
Thank you!


----------



## Noomi (Nov 20, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> What about the ones with roller skates in them?



So many kids have those shoes. It'd make for fast work, anyhow!


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 20, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


It is online with English subtitles.

This one:


----------



## Noomi (Nov 20, 2014)

Went to see Mockingjay yesterday. It was AMAZING, can't wait for the last one! 364 days to go...

Haven't been on for a few days, sorry about that. Arguments and unhappy home life, etc. Was forced to miss a class last night (Tracy's class) to attend some stupid memorial for my gran, which wasn't even for her anyway. Total waste of time, and even my dad agreed. Pity I don't have enough money to make a break just yet, but I am going to try to save, get another job (and keep it from mum) and get out of here. If I have to live in my car, so be it. I'm prepared for it now.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 20, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Went to see Mockingjay yesterday. It was AMAZING, can't wait for the last one! 364 days to go...
> 
> Haven't been on for a few days, sorry about that. Arguments and unhappy home life, etc. Was forced to miss a class last night (Tracy's class) to attend some stupid memorial for my gran, which wasn't even for her anyway. Total waste of time, and even my dad agreed. Pity I don't have enough money to make a break just yet, but I am going to try to save, get another job (and keep it from mum) and get out of here. If I have to live in my car, so be it. I'm prepared for it now.


Get a van. They are roomie enough where if you DO have to live in a car, thats the kind to live in. Which is why I bought mine. I LOVE that van. Love it.
But I hope it won't come to that for you.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 20, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Spacibo, vam!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 20, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Went to see Mockingjay yesterday. It was AMAZING, can't wait for the last one! 364 days to go...
> 
> Haven't been on for a few days, sorry about that. Arguments and unhappy home life, etc. Was forced to miss a class last night (Tracy's class) to attend some stupid memorial for my gran, which wasn't even for her anyway. Total waste of time, and even my dad agreed. Pity I don't have enough money to make a break just yet, but I am going to try to save, get another job (and keep it from mum) and get out of here. If I have to live in my car, so be it. I'm prepared for it now.


Hell, I did that as soon as I graduated high school at 18.  Times they are a-changin', I suppose.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 20, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Thats what the soldiers said on all 3 fronts. They played ball, poker, danced, sang, protected each other during bombings of the trenches..german with french, both with scots. Just men, doing what they are told on the battlefield but then ceasing because they were not fighting the enemy..they were fighting for the elite. Then..they ALL got busted and disbanded for fratenizing with the enemy. Sad.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 20, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Your Russian?  Did you learn Russian because you live so close to it?  Or for some other reason?


----------



## Gracie (Nov 20, 2014)

I think GW was in the military, hence the linguistic abilities. He will correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 20, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Watching it right now.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 20, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Went to see Mockingjay yesterday. It was AMAZING, can't wait for the last one! 364 days to go...
> 
> Haven't been on for a few days, sorry about that. Arguments and unhappy home life, etc. Was forced to miss a class last night (Tracy's class) to attend some stupid memorial for my gran, which wasn't even for her anyway. Total waste of time, and even my dad agreed. Pity I don't have enough money to make a break just yet, but I am going to try to save, get another job (and keep it from mum) and get out of here. If I have to live in my car, so be it. I'm prepared for it now.



We've missed you Noomi.   When there is a will there is a way.  You'll figure out how to make it happen.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 20, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I learned Russian because I was actually scheduled to learn Polish and found out that Polish uses eight cases and Russian only six.  Plus, a good friend of mine was going to learn Russian and it's always easier if you have someone to study with.  The Army taught me Russian because back in my time and place, Russians were the "bad guys".


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 20, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I think GW was in the military, hence the linguistic abilities. He will correct me if I am wrong.



Most likely, but most people who study a second language usually pick Spanish or French or German.  Not too many choose Russian, so that is interesting to me.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 20, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I think GW was in the military, hence the linguistic abilities. He will correct me if I am wrong.
> ...


Russian was my third language.  I learned German ten years before I tried Russian.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 20, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I have often wished I had made time to study some different languages.  I have enough Spanish to barely get by the simple stuff, but never got good at it because of a disability--I can't roll my r's.  I say that's why I never became an opera singer.  (Never mind that I don't sing well enough to do opera.  )   But I think I could handle French or German reasonably well--but. . . didn't make the time to do it.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 20, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Languages that use the same alphabet are easier to learn, by far.  Languages that incorporate the same concepts and thought processes (Slavic languages) are also easier to learn.  It's those languages that have an entirely different thought process, as well as a foreign form of writing (Chinese, Japanese, etc), that get difficult.  My SIL is supposed to learn Chinese, I'm not sure which dialect.  My daughter has already acquired a Rosetta Stone Chinese program.  I'm thinking, the whole family, daughter, granddaughters, papa, and even myself, should study Chinese together.  It really is easier when you have someone to study with.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 20, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


My nieces had an even easier row to hoe...papa is Puerto Rican, my sister is...well, American.  When the girls were young, Papi spoke Spanish, Mami spoke English.  All three of my nieces are bi-lingual.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 20, 2014)

Took Spanish in HS because I had to take a language and it was easy.  Picked up some Chinese while living in Taiwan and learned some German when I started doing WWII reenacting.  Had a friend eons ago that was studying Russian who taught me some but I remember very little of it.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 20, 2014)

I'd teach you cat, but as aliens we are not allowed.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 20, 2014)

Crap!  Forget I mentioned it, because you know I'm not really a cat.  Err...makeup some other reason if you like.

I forgot you're not suppose to know cats are aliens.  France, yes we originally all came from France.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 20, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Ah but then you'll need the _uvular _R.  At least if you want to sound sophisticated like them highfalutin' city slickers of Paris and Berlin.

Remember that old SNL skit -- "it'll behoove ya -- to care for your uvula".


----------



## Pogo (Nov 20, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Good late afternoon ya'll! I hope everyone is having a great day. I went for a nice long run today and I stopped at the bakery for some bread. I ended up buying a pineapple coffee cake as well. It's mostly gone now. lol. All that running for naught.
> ...



Why Foxy, I wouldn't expect such a plan from you.

Would you call it.... De-light Savings Time Weight?


----------



## Cross (Nov 20, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Could be a tough aftermath after a layup though.......


----------



## Gracie (Nov 20, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Just finished. Excellent movie.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 21, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think the second toe is supposed to be longer than the big toe.
> ...


I noticed my toes looked weird a year ago. And they hurt. I figured it was the RA. Still do, but I also think it is morton's toe as well. There is a big gap between the second and third toe with the third and fourth toes snug so tight against each other I feel like I need a crow bar to separate them. And when I do...it hurts further up my foot. 

Growing old sucks.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 21, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for
Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
Tresha and hubby,
Gracie and Moki,
Mr. H and his friend,
strollingbones & hubby,
GW's daughter's friend Sachenda,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.​


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 21, 2014)

This sucks.  I can't sleep.


----------



## mdk (Nov 21, 2014)

Good morning folks! Happy Friday! Does anybody have any fun plans this weekend? It's Light Up Night here but I usually avoid the event because it gets so crowded, plus it's supposed to be bitterly cold tonight. I am attending a board game tourny tomorrow hosted by my best friend, it starts fairly early in the morning and lasts all day. Mimosas and board games sounds exactly what the doctor ordered.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 21, 2014)

This sucks, I got up early........


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 21, 2014)

Maybe you're part cat Chris.  Sleeping at night is unnatural.  Try finding a spider or mouse to play with.


----------



## Cross (Nov 21, 2014)

Uh..oh



Ringel05 said:


> This sucks, I got up early........


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 21, 2014)

Cross said:


> Uh..oh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 21, 2014)

Good morning coffee folks.  Stay warm out there......


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 21, 2014)

Light Up Night?  What are you lighting up?
Still unseasonably warm and oddly nekkid, no snow.   Most of us are not complaining although a bit of gloating might be noticed.
The does are giving so little milk now that my partner feels he can take care of that chore for a day while I go to my cabin Monday, returning Wednesday.  Since I'll be alone,  the only game I can sanely play is solitaire. I think I'LL pack a couple good books,  or maybe even watch the movies recommended today on the CS?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> This sucks.  I can't sleep.



I hear that Chris.  I couldn't sleep last night either.  1 am....wide awake.  2 am....wide awake.  I finally went to bed anyway.....wide awake, Watched most of a movie in bed until I finally dozed off.   And just got up a little while ago....So good morning everybody.

I'm afraid I've got my sleep cycle all screwed up again and I need to fix that somehow because we have house guests arriving for Thanksgiving plus other folks coming for Thanksgiving dinner, and I've got to get myself straightened out before then or I'll be a zombie.

We should be in the mid 50's today--unseasonably high 50's, maybe even 60 tomorrow--and then plunged back into the 40's with wind on Sunday.  Strange weather patterns.

Was just reading that roofs are collapsing in and around Buffalo under that 7 feet...that SEVEN FEET!!!!....of snow they got.  And they are forecast now for high 50's, maybe 60 degrees and rain by Sunday and Monday?????   Can you imagine the mess?  They did postpone the football game.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 21, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Good morning coffee folks.  Stay warm out there......



You know that is one calm, undramatic cat who sits there contented with that on his/her head.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 21, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Light Up Night?  What are you lighting up?
> Still unseasonably warm and oddly nekkid, no snow.   Most of us are not complaining although a bit of gloating might be noticed.
> The does are giving so little milk now that my partner feels he can take care of that chore for a day while I go to my cabin Monday, returning Wednesday.  Since I'll be alone,  the only game I can sanely play is solitaire. I think I'LL pack a couple good books,  or maybe even watch the movies recommended today on the CS?



If you like card and board games, get yourself some of the Hoyle CD games for your laptop.  I have their card games, board games, and casino games and they are a lot of fun with varying degrees of difficulty available.  Hombre and I both enjoy them and I have them loaded on an old laptop for my sister and others to play when they come to to see us.   The Casino games require 64 bit to play and won't play on a 32 bit computer though, but the other two CDs will play on both I think.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 21, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning coffee folks.  Stay warm out there......
> ...




As I read cats, that one doesn't look at all contented.
I can't even look at it.  It's cruel.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 21, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Light Up Night?  What are you lighting up?
> Still unseasonably warm and oddly nekkid, no snow.   Most of us are not complaining although a bit of gloating might be noticed.
> The does are giving so little milk now that my partner feels he can take care of that chore for a day while I go to my cabin Monday, returning Wednesday.  Since I'll be alone,  the only game I can sanely play is solitaire. I think I'LL pack a couple good books,  or maybe even watch the movies recommended today on the CS?


Try this game:


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 21, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



I disagree.  We have had cats my whole life, and if that one was upset he would be struggling and his eyes would be wide open, not gently opening and closing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 21, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Light Up Night?  What are you lighting up?
> ...



Oooo that is really cool.  I wonder where you get that and how much it costs?  My son would love that.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 21, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Less than $20 at any toy store!


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 21, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


check them out on Amazon!  Only $9.95!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 21, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Just ordered it.  Thanks so much.  The perfect stocking stuffer gift.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 21, 2014)

Ain't this the truth?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 21, 2014)

And what do ya'll think of my Thanksgiving centerpiece?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 21, 2014)

And one more.......who gets it?


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 21, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> And one more.......who gets it?


THIS CROWD can't picture themselves on a boat on a river wearing looking glass tie?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 21, 2014)

Was up in Pueblo today, found a 1.55 acre plot in Pueblo West that has great views of both Pikes Peak and the Wet Mountains to the south.  The owner wants $12K for the lot but it's been on the market for quite a while now so it's a make an offer number......  The one drawback I just learned about is while city sewer and water is street accessible the hookup fees are around $17K.......   
I think I'll have to take another look at Rio Rancho, find out what their hookup fees are (if city water and sewer are accessible) as lot prices are the same.  We'll see........


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 21, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> And one more.......who gets it?



Who wouldn't get Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 21, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And one more.......who gets it?
> ...



LOL.  I would think you would see the Beatles connection, Nosmo.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 21, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Was up in Pueblo today, found a 1.55 acre plot in Pueblo West that has great views of both Pikes Peak and the Wet Mountains to the south.  The owner wants $12K for the lot but it's been on the market for quite a while now so it's a make an offer number......  The one drawback I just learned about is while city sewer and water is street accessible the hookup fees are around $17K.......
> I think I'll have to take another look at Rio Rancho, find out what their hookup fees are (if city water and sewer are accessible) as lot prices are the same.  We'll see........



No idea what the hookup rates are.  I do believe you have to hire a licensed contractor to do that with new construction and you can't have your own well or septic system in Rio Rancho unless city water and sewer is not available now or in the near future.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 21, 2014)

Hey foxfyre..you can take me and Moki off the list now. I got his results:

Fibrosarcoma and Spindle Cell Tumors in Dogs VCA Animal Hospitals

Soft Tissue spindle cell sarcoma grade 1. She did NOT get it all even though she took a big chunk of meat off when she removed it BUT she said it was such a slow moving cancer  that she thinks he will be fine for 2 to 4 more years. Which is fine with me because he will be 13 to 15 years old if and when it does return to its former mass and then it will be time for him to go see Gracie. He is doing wonderfully right now and I thank everyone for their prayers and positive thoughts sent our way. HUGS


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 21, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Was up in Pueblo today, found a 1.55 acre plot in Pueblo West that has great views of both Pikes Peak and the Wet Mountains to the south.  The owner wants $12K for the lot but it's been on the market for quite a while now so it's a make an offer number......  The one drawback I just learned about is while city sewer and water is street accessible the hookup fees are around $17K.......
> ...


As in most places a licensed electrician and plumber have to do the actual connection but anyone with the know how can dig the trenches and run the lines/pipes.  I can do the site prep, dig out the foundation, form and rebar it and mix and pour or have a truck show up and pour it.  I can build the house, plumb it, run the electric, run the ductwork, install the furnace, etc and the only thing I have to do is have an electrician connect the breaker to the main feed and have the plumber connect the water and sewer to the city supply.
Fees and permits can run into the thousands of dollars but with the money, the know how and some cheap hired labor one can save 10s of thousands of dollars not to mention if one is willing to shop around he/she can get some super deals.  People are always trying to get rid of things they bought but no longer need and it runs the gamut from lumber to kitchen cabinets to appliances to lighting.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 21, 2014)

My latest acquisition is quite the unusual item.  Can you guess what it is?
Hint, very early 1900's medical item.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 21, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Light Up Night?  What are you lighting up?
> ...


I have a Mahjong game and a jigsaw puzzle program loaded.  Of course, I'll have a bit of time to visit here, too.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 21, 2014)

alan1 said:


> My latest acquisition is quite the unusual item.  Can you guess what it is?
> Hint, very early 1900's medical item.



Lobotomy drill!


----------



## alan1 (Nov 21, 2014)

Pogo said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > My latest acquisition is quite the unusual item.  Can you guess what it is?
> ...


Good guess, but not even close.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 21, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Hey foxfyre..you can take me and Moki off the list now. I got his results:
> 
> Fibrosarcoma and Spindle Cell Tumors in Dogs VCA Animal Hospitals
> 
> Soft Tissue spindle cell sarcoma grade 1. She did NOT get it all even though she took a big chunk of meat off when she removed it BUT she said it was such a slow moving cancer  that she thinks he will be fine for 2 to 4 more years. Which is fine with me because he will be 13 to 15 years old if and when it does return to its former mass and then it will be time for him to go see Gracie. He is doing wonderfully right now and I thank everyone for their prayers and positive thoughts sent our way. HUGS


((HUGS)) to you and Moki, Gracie.  I hope your remaining time together is wonderful.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 21, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> And what do ya'll think of my Thanksgiving centerpiece?



Looks like that dead terrorist dummy.  Silence!  I kill you!


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 21, 2014)

alan1 said:


> My latest acquisition is quite the unusual item.  Can you guess what it is?
> Hint, very early 1900's medical item.



Lens grinder?


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 21, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Hey foxfyre..you can take me and Moki off the list now. I got his results:
> 
> Fibrosarcoma and Spindle Cell Tumors in Dogs VCA Animal Hospitals
> 
> Soft Tissue spindle cell sarcoma grade 1. She did NOT get it all even though she took a big chunk of meat off when she removed it BUT she said it was such a slow moving cancer  that she thinks he will be fine for 2 to 4 more years. Which is fine with me because he will be 13 to 15 years old if and when it does return to its former mass and then it will be time for him to go see Gracie. He is doing wonderfully right now and I thank everyone for their prayers and positive thoughts sent our way. HUGS



I'm still going to think positive thoughts for you .


----------



## alan1 (Nov 21, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > My latest acquisition is quite the unusual item.  Can you guess what it is?
> ...


Yer good.
It's an optometrist lens cutting machine.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 21, 2014)

mdk said:


> Good morning folks! Happy Friday! Does anybody have any fun plans this weekend? It's Light Up Night here but I usually avoid the event because it gets so crowded, plus it's supposed to be bitterly cold tonight. I am attending a board game tourny tomorrow hosted by my best friend, it starts fairly early in the morning and lasts all day. Mimosas and board games sounds exactly what the doctor ordered.



My son has marching band semi-finals in the morning, and if all goes well, it will be on to Tropicana Field for finals tomorrow night...it could be a very loooong day.


----------



## mdk (Nov 21, 2014)

Sherry said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning folks! Happy Friday! Does anybody have any fun plans this weekend? It's Light Up Night here but I usually avoid the event because it gets so crowded, plus it's supposed to be bitterly cold tonight. I am attending a board game tourny tomorrow hosted by my best friend, it starts fairly early in the morning and lasts all day. Mimosas and board games sounds exactly what the doctor ordered.
> ...



How cool! Do you know the music they will be performing? I've always been a huge fan of marching bands. I wish your son luck. 

My sister was in the band and those competitions can really drag on. This was before smart phones so I brought a book to read during the frequent down times. lol


----------



## Noomi (Nov 21, 2014)

Thank goodness its the weekend and I have a two day break.

Have I mentioned that work has made me part time? I like the idea of sick pay and holidays, but I take a pay cut. My hours stay the same but I take home less, so it doesn't seem to work out in my favor, like I hoped it would. Will have to see how it goes.

Earned myself an award in class last night. Pretty happy with that.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 21, 2014)

mdk said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



If you're familiar with the Blue Devils, my son's band instructor has taken a jazzy routine that they performed back in the 80's...he's a Sophomore, and I think this routine is even better than last year's and they went to finals then. We're keeping our fingers crossed...he's worked so hard all season. It starts in the summer with daily band camp, and then when school starts, they have practice M,T,Th, and Fri (if no home game) from 5-9, and competitions on Saturday. It's a lot of dedication, plus need to keep those grades up as well.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 21, 2014)

Sherry said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning folks! Happy Friday! Does anybody have any fun plans this weekend? It's Light Up Night here but I usually avoid the event because it gets so crowded, plus it's supposed to be bitterly cold tonight. I am attending a board game tourny tomorrow hosted by my best friend, it starts fairly early in the morning and lasts all day. Mimosas and board games sounds exactly what the doctor ordered.
> ...



Very cool and sending positive vibes his way.

 Both our kids were in marching and concert bands plus some orchestra, jazz band, and ensemble work.  We, as band booster parents, logged a lot of miles going to their competitions, taking them to auditions, etc.  Their band was selected to march in the Cherry Blossom Festival parade in Washington DC--all of our first trip there.  Hombre and I of course made the trip as sponsors.  And our band won the marching band competition that year, but were not allowed to accept the trophy because the state school board had decreed no out of state competition.  It was great they won.  It sucked that trophy isn't in the trophy case.


----------



## mdk (Nov 21, 2014)

Sherry said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



I am familiar only because my sister played the bugle. They have quite a tradition of musical excellence.

Band camp and the subsequent practices after school is some serious dedication. It is hard to balance the grades and such an immersive activity. I played a sport every season and it wasn't a picnic to balance the school work and my commitment to the team. I enjoyed it nonetheless.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 21, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Hey foxfyre..you can take me and Moki off the list now. I got his results:
> 
> Fibrosarcoma and Spindle Cell Tumors in Dogs VCA Animal Hospitals
> 
> Soft Tissue spindle cell sarcoma grade 1. She did NOT get it all even though she took a big chunk of meat off when she removed it BUT she said it was such a slow moving cancer  that she thinks he will be fine for 2 to 4 more years. Which is fine with me because he will be 13 to 15 years old if and when it does return to its former mass and then it will be time for him to go see Gracie. He is doing wonderfully right now and I thank everyone for their prayers and positive thoughts sent our way. HUGS



Great news Gracie.  But darn, I wish he had got it all.  But they do what they can do.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 21, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Thanks, Foxy. Yep, the life of a band parent can be a bit grueling. Plus, my son is also part of our county youth orchestra. He'll rejoin them now that band season is over. This single mom is sure hoping that in addition to academics, some music scholarships are in his future.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 21, 2014)

Sherry said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Blue Devils as in Duke?  Or Blue Devils as in drum & bugle corp?  We had a drum and bugle festival in our town in Kansas every year and got to see them frequently in that.  They were awesome.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 21, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And what do ya'll think of my Thanksgiving centerpiece?
> ...



No kidding.  I think if I had to look at that while having Thanksgiving dinner I would have nightmares for a month.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 21, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Drum and Bugle Corp


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 22, 2014)

Goodnight coffee people.  And I just want to state for the record....no innocent furry creatures were harmed during the making of this post.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 22, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
Tresha and hubby,
Mr. H and his friend,
strollingbones & hubby,
GW's daughter's friend Sachenda,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.​


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 22, 2014)

G'night eberybodies.


----------



## R.D. (Nov 22, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


I feel for you.   I had two in marching band and the all South Jersey band for a few years...it can be exhausting.   But it's totally enjoyable as well.  My daughter broke her arm the month of ASJ  trials her year, she never got back into the swing after that


----------



## R.D. (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Tresha91203 (Nov 22, 2014)

So, I got off work Thursday at 4:30 and don't go back till Monday AM!

All is well here. Hope it is at your house as well.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 22, 2014)

Good morning all.  I'm sitting here looking at four cardboard boxes full of various receipts, miscellaneous notes, catalogues, and various junk that I need to go through.  95% of the stuff will be thrown away but I have to go through it to glean the 5% of stuff that we need to keep.  Why do I do that to myself I ask?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 22, 2014)

Dobroye utro.  More coffee!!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 22, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  I'm sitting here looking at four cardboard boxes full of various receipts, miscellaneous notes, catalogues, and various junk that I need to go through.  95% of the stuff will be thrown away but I have to go through it to glean the 5% of stuff that we need to keep.  Why do I do that to myself I ask?


I have the same problem though I try to clear out the chaff before I make my paper piles....... which I eventually have to file....... 
I hate filing.......


----------



## Judicial review (Nov 22, 2014)

I like my coffee black like my men.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 22, 2014)

natrualgas said:


> I like my coffee black like my men.



I don't care about the color of my men or my coffee so long as they are sweet.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 22, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all.  I'm sitting here looking at four cardboard boxes full of various receipts, miscellaneous notes, catalogues, and various junk that I need to go through.  95% of the stuff will be thrown away but I have to go through it to glean the 5% of stuff that we need to keep.  Why do I do that to myself I ask?
> ...



Yeah me too.

My worst problem is not taking the time to check each piece of paper to see if there is a phone number or other note that I need jotted on it before throwing it away.  So I just set them all aside thinking I'll do that in a bit, but then don't get to it.  So the chaff stays in the pile.

I need more discipline to do that culling right off the bat.  This being President of the Procrastinators does have a down side.


----------



## Judicial review (Nov 22, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> natrualgas said:
> 
> 
> > I like my coffee black like my men.
> ...


Awe.. a romantic. I haven't meet one of those in 10 years living in the ghetto.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 22, 2014)

natrualgas said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > natrualgas said:
> ...



I'm definitely a romantic.  So much so I inadvertently get myself in trouble now and then.  Especially with those who don't know me well and don't understand what I'm saying when I say some stuff.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 22, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Dobroye utro.  More coffee!!!


Dobroya utka!  Having another cup before I go out to my next flight.  Four flights tonight, pretty average.  Usually I'll sit in my truck and listen the news but, 1. Sat/Sun mornings are pretty poor news mornings, and 2. The news that is presented is repetitive, boring, and depressing.  I think I'll come inside set a spell with y'all.


----------



## Judicial review (Nov 22, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> natrualgas said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Saying stuff is what I do all the time. The stuff just comes out like other stuff I know.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 22, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> natrualgas said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Do you write poetry?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 22, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



You never know what direction they are going to take--thinking about Sherry's hope for a music scholarship for instance.  I grew up in band from 4th grade through high school as well as chorus and studying music in other ways--piano, seven years of accordion can you believe it?, a little guitar.  But once I got to college, I just wasn't motivated to stay with the formal music education and my career path took a very different and eclectic turn.  Still I taught music to my children, continued to work with choral groups as an adult, and directed church choir as a volunteer for many years.

Both my kids grew up saturated in music but neither were interested in band or chorus once they got to college, though our son did resume piano lessons there.  Now he is a professional mechanical/petroleum engineer but runs his own private music studio teaching piano, keyboard, guitar, violin, and vocal to more than 60 kids on the side.  He would do that full time if it paid anything close to what he makes as an engineer and he plans for that to be his retirement vocation.   Daughter is a PhD sociologist/research specialist but off and on has played bass professionally with blues bands.   You just never know.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 22, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > natrualgas said:
> ...



Actually I do.  Have been writing poetry since I was very young.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 22, 2014)

So, here's a news flash for all you who think mice are wonderful, furry bundles...a friend of mine has found out that they are really the spawn of Satan.  This guy travels a bit, not much as he used to, but he spends lots of time tramping hill and dell, collecting berries.  He came home last week and noticed an unpleasant odor, which he tracked down to a cabinet in his kitchen.  You know, one of those out-of-the-way cubbies where seldom used items are stored?  He found a _horrific_ nest of mice.  They had gotten into some paper goods and fabric and gone to mouse town.  He got to looking at some of the nesting material and decided to go find where it had come from.  Now he finds mouse nests in his panty and most of his clothing storage, as well as some boxes of books and papers.  So far, he's killed dozens and his dog has gotten almost as many mice.
Mice, unlike many other animals, will soil their nests, urinating and defecating where they also raise their young.  They also leave urine trails as the run from place-to-place.  At any rate, my buddy has used far less...polite words to describe his ordeal.  What he's been unable to salvage, he's been cleaning.  Moral of this story, mice are not nice.  Although small, they can cause great damage.  If you see one, there are others and they can make many more very quickly.  I personally cannot stand the vermin and trap those my feral miss.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 22, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I once wrote a poem to a girl in the hope of impressing her, I remember calling her my fragile flower. Naturally I never saw her again. It taught me to be careful what I write down.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 22, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> So, here's a news flash for all you who think mice are wonderful, furry bundles...a friend of mine has found out that they are really the spawn of Satan.  This guy travels a bit, not much as he used to, but he spends lots of time tramping hill and dell, collecting berries.  He came home last week and noticed an unpleasant odor, which he tracked down to a cabinet in his kitchen.  You know, one of those out-of-the-way cubbies where seldom used items are stored?  He found a _horrific_ nest of mice.  They had gotten into some paper goods and fabric and gone to mouse town.  He got to looking at some of the nesting material and decided to go find where it had come from.  Now he finds mouse nests in his panty and most of his clothing storage, as well as some boxes of books and papers.  So far, he's killed dozens and his dog has gotten almost as many mice.
> Mice, unlike many other animals, will soil their nests, urinating and defecating where they also raise their young.  They also leave urine trails as the run from place-to-place.  At any rate, my buddy has used far less...polite words to describe his ordeal.  What he's been unable to salvage, he's been cleaning.  Moral of this story, mice are not nice.  Although small, they can cause great damage.  If you see one, there are others and they can make many more very quickly.  I personally cannot stand the vermin and trap those my feral miss.



Agreed, mice are not nice.  That is one of the reasons I wanted to move down off the mountain.  The rodent population has exploded out there and it was almost impossible to keep the little buggers from moving into the house.  We had the beautiful deer mice up there, but you still don't want to live with them.  And because of the rare but possible outbreaks of Bubonic Plague and the deadly hantavirus in this area, both carried by infected rodents, it is not only aesthetically unacceptable but could be dangerous to have them in your house.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 22, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



LOL.  Yeah, 'fragile flower' is not how most women want to be seen.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 22, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > So, here's a news flash for all you who think mice are wonderful, furry bundles...a friend of mine has found out that they are really the spawn of Satan.  This guy travels a bit, not much as he used to, but he spends lots of time tramping hill and dell, collecting berries.  He came home last week and noticed an unpleasant odor, which he tracked down to a cabinet in his kitchen.  You know, one of those out-of-the-way cubbies where seldom used items are stored?  He found a _horrific_ nest of mice.  They had gotten into some paper goods and fabric and gone to mouse town.  He got to looking at some of the nesting material and decided to go find where it had come from.  Now he finds mouse nests in his panty and most of his clothing storage, as well as some boxes of books and papers.  So far, he's killed dozens and his dog has gotten almost as many mice.
> ...


When I first got my goats, I had a dozen bags of feed neatly stacked on a pallet.  I though keeping them of the ground was a good idea, it was and is.  When I got to the last layer of feed, one of the bags was writhing.  I picked it up and dozens of mice jumped out of it, scattering all around.  Instead of 50 lbs of feed, I had almost that much mouse poop.  I have a fish tote now, and of course my feral barn cats.  I still have to set traps during really bad, wet weather, though.  I used that feed bag as a trap, laying it out and snatching it up when I went to the barn.  Then I'd take the mice in the bag as far away from the house as I could and let my dachshund "hunt" them.  She's a better mouser than any of my housecats.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 22, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



One of our mama Siamese cats--the best and smartest cat I have ever owned--mercy I miss her still--was the best mouser I have ever known.  The few mice we got in Kansas came in apparently through or around the dryer vent but she just somehow instinctively knew when that was happening.  She would crouch motionless, just the very tip of her tail twitching, a bit away from the washer dryer combo.  And once the little bugger would stick out its nose, she was lightning fast and would have it.  I never saw a mouse ever outside the laundry room.

Our precious dog that followed some years after the cats though, forget it.  He wouldn't hurt a fly.   He would chase the rabbits but they had his number and after a short sprint would just move out of the path and watch him run by.  You could almost hear them snicker.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 22, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I've written quite a few poems in my time, but I'm pretty certain I've never used the phrase 'fragile flower'.  

Of course, I've probably used quite a few phrases no one here has ever used, too.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 22, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...




I've played music since I was about 11.  (I taught myself out of a World Book Encyclopedia.  ).

Write a piece of music for the woman in your life....play her piano or guitar and sing to her.  They usually like.... a lot.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 22, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



If they like the guy, they like it.  If they don't it can be a bit creepy.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 22, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> natrualgas said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


 

I have no idea when someone is flirting with me.   Have to be pretty direct with me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 22, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > natrualgas said:
> ...



Well apparently Mrs. Liberty was direct enough.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 22, 2014)

All this talk of mice is making me hungry...I mean interested.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 22, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Yeah....that's a good point.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Oh yes, being serenaded makes me melt.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 22, 2014)

I can play my nose.........


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> I can play my nose.........



Wow, Count Droopy Drawers, you must have spent a lot of time in the corner.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2014)

Well, my son's band didn't quite make finals...he said it's going to be a long bus ride home. I'm going to take him to his favorite Greek restaurant for dinner. Damn.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 22, 2014)

Been having some plumbing issues lately, drains draining slow, toilet wanting to overflow when flushed and the standing water in the toilet "bubbling" when the sinks and shower are in use.  tossed some drain cleaner down all the drains but no luck, finally did the one thing I should have done first, checked to waste line cleanout,  It's outside and sure enough the cap had been pushed off by the backup so the blockage is somewhere towards the street.  
Maybe coincidence but the city was doing some work digging in the street last week in front of the house next door........ This started after they finished....... 
I have a call into the management company.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 22, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Well, my son's band didn't quite make finals...he said it's going to be a long bus ride home. I'm going to take him to his favorite Greek restaurant for dinner. Damn.



It is one of those things that won't loom large in importance as he moves on in life.  But for now it is terribly important.  I appreciate your mother's understanding of that.  But a little TLC and a great Greek restaurant should help a lot.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 22, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



Of course when you've got it, you've got it.  I figure you're probably one of those guys who has got it.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## MHunterB (Nov 22, 2014)

Well, I'm back, sort of......  I don't even recall how long it's been.  I went down to NJ to visit my Sis and my Mom.  Today would have been Mom's 89th birthday : ((   She had a fall in the nursing home, and things all started going south a couple of days later.

Let's just say that when one person wishes for another 'Drop dead', it truly isn't such a terrible thought. : ((  At least I was already there, and I've been able to help support my Sis who really did all the work. 

I can't say enough good things about Sis' loving and diligent attention to Mom for the past five years:  what I AM doing is taking Sis to Disney World for a week and some.  Not for another couple of months, as there's a lot of 'paper work' and assorted matters to take care of. 

I'm not exactly great company right now:  yesterday was the 6th anniversary of our Dad's passing.  So I'm going to go grab the overstuffed kitty and sit in my new overstuffed chair and read something silly.....  I pretty well tired myself out moping around all day.

I don't know why, but when I accidentally knocked the handle off my (full) teapot today, I went on a crying jag for most of an hour.   It wasn't a valuable or heirloom pot, just one present from a friend and it was 'comfy'.....not fancy or 'special'.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 22, 2014)

MHunterB said:


> Well, I'm back, sort of......  I don't even recall how long it's been.  I went down to NJ to visit my Sis and my Mom.  Today would have been Mom's 89th birthday : ((   She had a fall in the nursing home, and things all started going south a couple of days later.
> 
> Let's just say that when one person wishes for another 'Drop dead', it truly isn't such a terrible thought. : ((  At least I was already there, and I've been able to help support my Sis who really did all the work.
> 
> ...


I feel for you, lost both my parents in the last year.  We just finished with the inheritance distribution.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 22, 2014)

MHunterB said:


> Well, I'm back, sort of......  I don't even recall how long it's been.  I went down to NJ to visit my Sis and my Mom.  Today would have been Mom's 89th birthday : ((   She had a fall in the nursing home, and things all started going south a couple of days later.
> 
> Let's just say that when one person wishes for another 'Drop dead', it truly isn't such a terrible thought. : ((  At least I was already there, and I've been able to help support my Sis who really did all the work.
> 
> ...



Well welcome home Marg, even if you aren't quite your old cheery self just yet.  You're entitled and so sorry for your loss.   I had wondered how you were doing.  I would have had you on our MIA list but I thought I saw you posting elsewhere.  But I may have dreamed that too.  Some of our MIA's have moved to other locations but have stayed in touch, so I know they are okay and are staying away by choice and not unintended circumstances.


----------



## MHunterB (Nov 22, 2014)

That is yet one more thing which is entirely Sis' "job":  I resigned as executrix because I'm about a 6-hour drive away from the lawyer, accountant, and banks - not to mention the various government offices.  If I'd had to sign everything, it'd likely have slowed things down.  

She already did most of the drill after Dad died, so with any luck at all this will be easier.  Sometimes there are little 'extras' of angst - like trying to find parking for the courthouse......

We're having the lawyer and the accountant work out suggestions for the distribution:  I don't want any of the 401K money, since I'd have to pay taxes on it at a much higher rate than Sis would and the withdrawals are *mandatory*.   I can't see why we should pay the IRS and the State of NJ any more money than we can legally get away with.....


----------



## MHunterB (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks, Ringel and Foxy!  I truly don't remember the past few months.....  it's amazing that nothing got turned off because I forgot about the bills, etc.

I wasn't really staying away 'by choice' - that's only fun if one has the leisure to compose a suitable manifesto for one's "FU All, I'm Leaving" thread : ))   

The only individuals who've motivated me in that direction are unfortunately a couple of my erstwhile 'relatives', LOL.   And I promised Mom I'd 'play nice' with the rest of the family, even the couple of members who're so extremely self-centered that .........  *never-mind!*


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 22, 2014)

MHunterB...


----------



## Gracie (Nov 22, 2014)

Ringel05 and gallantwarrior 
I just watched a great flick on Netflix. Name of it is My Way. In short, japanese & korean marathon rivals battle for best runner...but WWII happens. Japanese use the koreans as slave soldiers. Then the Russians battle them and both become slave soldiers to the russians. Both are caught and become german slave soldiers. Then the americans show up. I won't say any more. But dayum...what a ride! Loved it.
Subtitled because its in Japanese, korean, russian and german, lol.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 22, 2014)

And..please do keep an eyeball on the Netflix thread I have going. I will be reporting there when I find a good movie to pass on. Please do the same, so I don't miss out on recommendations from you guys. 

Netflix Flicks US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 22, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I love to watch cats hunt.  I've had house cats who react to moose in the yard the same way.  I wonder what they would have done had they encountered those moose...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 22, 2014)

blackhawk said:


>





blackhawk said:


>


Ummm, thanks so much for that visual.


----------



## Noomi (Nov 22, 2014)

Love taking yourself out for a lunch date. Just me, my lunch, and the newspaper. Does anyone else do that?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 22, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Ringel05 and gallantwarrior
> I just watched a great flick on Netflix. Name of it is My Way. In short, japanese & korean marathon rivals battle for best runner...but WWII happens. Japanese use the koreans as slave soldiers. Then the Russians battle them and both become slave soldiers to the russians. Both are caught and become german slave soldiers. Then the americans show up. I won't say any more. But dayum...what a ride! Loved it.
> Subtitled because its in Japanese, korean, russian and german, lol.


I'll add it to my list.  Going to the cabin solo, so I might have time.  Thank you!


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 22, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


No problem give me time and I can top that one.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 22, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Love taking yourself out for a lunch date. Just me, my lunch, and the newspaper. Does anyone else do that?


Absolutely!  Alone does not equal lonely.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 22, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 and gallantwarrior
> ...


It's really a good movie. All the twists and turn. Also..it is based on a true story.


----------



## Noomi (Nov 22, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Love taking yourself out for a lunch date. Just me, my lunch, and the newspaper. Does anyone else do that?
> ...



So true.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 22, 2014)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Best kind of movie.  Thanks, Gracie.  How is Moki doing?  How are you doing?


----------



## Gracie (Nov 22, 2014)

Moki is doing just fine. He acts like no surgery was ever done! I am doing ok too, thanks for asking. 
Been watching a lot of movies cuz its COLD outside. Winter came early. 

And you?


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
Tresha and hubby,
Mr. H and his friend,
strollingbones & hubby,
GW's daughter's friend Sachenda,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.





P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.​


----------



## Gracie (Nov 23, 2014)

Hey guys..not only do I have Netflix thread to talk movies, I also have Couch Tater. Not trying to steal CS patrons..I just know some folks don't read in here or y'all don't stray from here..and I wanted you to be aware of the movie kick I have been on thanks to Ringel and a few others recommendations. So instead of derailing CS with movie talk, I hope you will browse the Netflix Flicks thread as well as Couch Tater thread, located here:
Couch Tater Page 4 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

Any recommendations of good movies will be much appreciated.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  I'm up on time for a change.  Ready for church and then out to brunch in a bit.  I was sleeping so hard when the alarm (Hombre) woke me up.  So am still a bit loggy, but this too shall pass.

We're at a cool 43 degrees at this hour and it isn't supposed to get out of the 40's today.  It will be like that through Wednesday for us and then back to 60 degrees on Thanksgiving?

Oh and Gracie, you can't derail a thread that has no topic.     It is absolutely okay to talk about movies and TV programs and stuff here as much as it is to talk about archeological artifacts or job hunting or recipes or karate tournaments or life transitions or joys and sorrows and challenges and life transitions and hunting and housecleaning and work and cars and weather and everything else that makes up who and what we are here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2014)

Somebody clue me in.  We have a big screen HD tv in the great room and want to watch our movies in there.  How do I get Netflix on it?


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## SixFoot (Nov 23, 2014)

Morning, everyone. This weekend has been a great reprieve from the cold snap, with highs and lows in the 50's. Unfortunately, my hot water is way hotter than it should be, and I've noticed a very small bubbling in my faucet. Time to get under the house and look for the ruptured PVC pipe.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 23, 2014)

This baby needs coffee!


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 23, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Somebody clue me in.  We have a big screen HD tv in the great room and want to watch our movies in there.  How do I get Netflix on it?


You have to connect it to a computer that is connected to the internet, it's really not that hard to do, I posted a how to link in the CS not that long ago.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 23, 2014)

Just woke up and fed the "kids", suckin' down coffee watching the snow come down......  The snow I don't remember them reporting........  Typical mountain weather......


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 23, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> This baby needs coffee!


That was me two days ago.........  For half the day.......


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 23, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Just woke up and fed the "kids", suckin' down coffee watching the snow come down......  The snow I don't remember them reporting........  Typical mountain weather......



It's actually quite mild here in Massachusetts today.    I'm loving it.  I'm thinking of opening up my slider and my windows and letting some fresh air in!


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 23, 2014)

SixFoot said:


> Morning, everyone. This weekend has been a great reprieve from the cold snap, with highs and lows in the 50's. Unfortunately, my hot water is way hotter than it should be, and I've noticed a very small bubbling in my faucet. Time to get under the house and look for the ruptured PVC pipe.


Ruptured pipe?  Possibly or you could have "received" an air pocket feed from the main feed, if you don't find any pipe problems run all of your faucets for a few minutes and bleed the emergency pressure valve on the hot water heater (without scalding yourself..........)
As for where to look for possible breaks is any exterior hose bib feeds and any other line running close to the outside walls.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 23, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Somebody clue me in.  We have a big screen HD tv in the great room and want to watch our movies in there.  How do I get Netflix on it?


Is your TV a 'smart' TV?  If it does not feature Internet connectivity and built in apps for Netflix, Hulu, vudu, Amazon Prime and the like, you will have to buy (for less than $40) a Roku.  That's a wee box that attaches to the TV and connects with an HDMI cable to your internet router.

Piece of cake!  And it's easy!  I just noticed I still have a piece of cake from my sister-in-law's birthday party.  MMmmm! Cake!


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 23, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Somebody clue me in.  We have a big screen HD tv in the great room and want to watch our movies in there.  How do I get Netflix on it?


Does your laptop have an HDMI port? If so, it's just a matter of running the HDMI cable from laptop to TV and switching the TV input to the right HDMI port.
If it's a "smart TV" it may be possible to get it to connect to the internet/netflix via WIFI.


----------



## SixFoot (Nov 23, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Morning, everyone. This weekend has been a great reprieve from the cold snap, with highs and lows in the 50's. Unfortunately, my hot water is way hotter than it should be, and I've noticed a very small bubbling in my faucet. Time to get under the house and look for the ruptured PVC pipe.
> ...



Good point, and anything that isn't a cracked pipe will be welcomed news for me. lol

We'll see though. The hot water line was partially frozen last week when the temp got down to 8 degrees. This house was originally a small 14 x 60 ft, 1 bedroom 1 bathroom trailer. My godfather added on to it over the last 15 years before I bought it, and its now a multi-section house, with the only trace of the original trailer being the metal frame under part of the house. He made all the plumbing and electrical very easy to access. One of my renovation projects will be to replace all the lines with PEX.

Before I bought this place from him, I lived by Ozark Lake in a house with PEX lines that froze multiple times during the asinine winter last year with no ruptures. I had an old trailer there that my brother lived in, and after all the steel pipes shattered, we gave it the PEX upgrade and he never had an issue again either. Definitely a fan.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 23, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just woke up and fed the "kids", suckin' down coffee watching the snow come down......  The snow I don't remember them reporting........  Typical mountain weather......
> ...


That was here yesterday, absolutely gorgeous, now were supposed to get up to 4 inches of snow today.  
The good news is the plumber doesn't have to come out, seems the clog in the waste line either cleared itself or it was affecting the neighbors house also and they took care of it.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 23, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Good news!    The less aggravation, the better.  

It's supposed to be in the 60s here tomorrow and rainy.  I'll take the rain over the snow though.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 23, 2014)

SixFoot said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...


I love PEX!!!!
(No Sherry, not Pecs....... )

A simple solution would be to run insulation around the inside of the foundation assuming it's a crawl space and you have fairly easy access.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Just woke up and fed the "kids", suckin' down coffee watching the snow come down......  The snow I don't remember them reporting........  Typical mountain weather......



Yup.  We are forecast to have 0 precip chances, but it is snowing on the mountain as we speak.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Somebody clue me in.  We have a big screen HD tv in the great room and want to watch our movies in there.  How do I get Netflix on it?
> ...



It is connected to the cable modem via HDMI cable.  And presumably it is a 'smart TV' but it requires a 'smart' owner to figure all that out.  And I haven't yet.  We just got it on Friday.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 23, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Oh man, EZ and I use to PM each other some amazing pec pix.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 23, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Hit the Windows key and P at the same time, in the pop up window select the Projector Only or Duplicate.  With Projector only it transfers the image to the TV, with Duplicate you see it on both but since your laptop has a higher resolution than the TV it will often downgrade your laptop resolution.  To reverse it do it all over and select the Computer option.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 23, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...


----------



## Sherry (Nov 23, 2014)

Ringel, EZ would not approve.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Not working on a laptop and Windows + P doesn't give me those options on this PC.  I'll try it when I get on my laptop later.  During all this I discovered my PC is NOT wifi equipped?  Hombre's is and it is a lot older but mine is hardwired into the all purpose modem (cable/phone/internet) on my desk.    I'm pretty sure it was at some point but either the card got disconnected or something went wrong.  At least the Bluetooth is working so it can communicate with the wireless printer, etc.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Ringel, EZ would not approve.



I MISS EZ     I don't really approve either--(even as I giggled a bit)--but I just scroll quickly past what I don't want to see.  LOL.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 23, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel, EZ would not approve.
> ...



I still miss her terribly, but she's a smart woman...between teaching, a teenage daughter, and a new marriage, she knew that her time was better spent than on an internet message board. Hopefully you'll be seeing less of me someday soon, but I doubt that I'd ever completely leave the board.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 23, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Window+P only works with Windows 7 and 8, thought you had your laptop connected.  
What operating system are you running on the computer hooked up to the TV?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I have Windows 8.1 on this computer (the PC) and Windows 7 on my laptop.  The laptop works entirely wirelessly; and, as I said, the PC is hardwired to the internet.  Neither are hooked up to the TV.  There's no way to stream Netflix through Comcast/Xfinity?  You HAVE to use a laptop?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Well I won't be hopeful about you being here less.  You don't post all that much anymore as it is.  And you are one of the few people who are keeping me here.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 23, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Thank you, Foxy.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 23, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I misunderstood, thought you had one connected to the TV.  The best way is set up any computer next to the TV and connect the computer to the TV with an HDMI cable.   Granted the TV and the computer both have to have HDMI ports (outlet/inlet).











If you use the PC and it has no WiFi you can add WiFi adapter to it:

wifi adapter - Best Buy

As for setting up to view on the TV it should work using the Windows+P keys.  
You probably know this but this is what the Windows key looks like:


----------



## Gracie (Nov 23, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Somebody clue me in.  We have a big screen HD tv in the great room and want to watch our movies in there.  How do I get Netflix on it?


You gotta get a roku box. Unless you have a blue ray dvd player...or a playstation3. Netflix tells you what gadgets you need. I am going to get a roku box myself, eventually.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Thanks.  And yeah, I know what the windows key is.  I just don't know if my laptop will provide those options you mentioned.  The PC doesn't.  But I'll check it out later.  We just spent $45 for a HDMI cable to hook up the new TV.  I hate to spend the money for another one to hook the laptop to it.  But we'll figure it out.  Would like to get Netflix as I have no more room for any more DVDs in the house.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 23, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


You can do that instead of a roku box? But what if I have a cable box attached to my tv. Do I hook it up to the cable box or the tv directly?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Somebody clue me in.  We have a big screen HD tv in the great room and want to watch our movies in there.  How do I get Netflix on it?
> ...



Ah, okay.  We do have a Wii.  Would that work?


----------



## Gracie (Nov 23, 2014)

Foxfyre...if you have a blue ray dvd player, you are good to go using that as your connector to netflix.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 23, 2014)

Not a Wii. Has to be playstation3 I think.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 23, 2014)

Wait!! I googled:


In order to watch movies and TV episodes streaming from Netflix with your Wii console, you must:
Have an active Netflix subscription (sign up)
Connect your Wii console to the Internet (how to)
Download Netflix Instant Streaming for Wii from the Wii Shop Channel (how to)
Connect to your Netflix account (how to)

 Wii - Netflix Nintendo


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre...if you have a blue ray dvd player, you are good to go using that as your connector to netflix.



Ours is an ancient DVD player - no Blue Ray capability.  It is so old it still has a port for VHS tapes.


----------



## mdk (Nov 23, 2014)

I hope everyone is having a great Sunday! The weather is amazing here. Tomorrow is supposed to be great as well. I am making Indian for dinner tonight, it's some of my favorite food. Cheers!


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 23, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Directly to the TV then set the computer monitor output from the computer to the TV, make sure your cable box is turned off when you use the computer to stream videos/movies/TV shows.  Though if you want to "change channels" with a remote though the computer that requires a whole different setup like your Roku.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 23, 2014)

mdk said:


> I hope everyone is having a great Sunday! The weather is amazing here. Tomorrow is supposed to be great as well. I am making Indian for dinner tonight, it's some of my favorite food. Cheers!


Still snowing here but it's 38 degrees so most of the hard surfaces are only wet.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 23, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Oy. Gadgetry. Confusing for my pea brain. Oy. I guess I will just stick with my pc for netflix, lol.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 23, 2014)

Fox, how much did you spend on an HDMI cable??!!  If you spent that much take it back and order one via Amazon.......

Amazon.com hdmi cable


----------



## mdk (Nov 23, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > I hope everyone is having a great Sunday! The weather is amazing here. Tomorrow is supposed to be great as well. I am making Indian for dinner tonight, it's some of my favorite food. Cheers!
> ...



Boo! It's 63 degrees here. I have the windows open. I suspect these are the last warm-ish days of the year. 

It was a rough morning yesterday, the roads were slick and caused quite a few accidents along the major roadways.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 23, 2014)

When I build my next computer I will connect my old one to the TV as a dedicated TV system.  I have a media card I can use that has a remote for it.  Most likely I'll load a Linux operating system and run it that way.  That way when the wife is bored with re-watching everything she has already seen she can find other things to watch.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Fox, how much did you spend on an HDMI cable??!!  If you spent that much take it back and order one via Amazon.......
> 
> Amazon.com hdmi cable



This one was a special one with special stuff for the high value big screen TVs so they told us.  I thought that was too much to spend for a HDMI cable too, but oh well. . . . .too late to take it back now.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 23, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Fox, how much did you spend on an HDMI cable??!!  If you spent that much take it back and order one via Amazon.......
> ...


They probably sold you a 4K HDMI cable and 4K cables are pretty much BS as a standard HDMI cable will easily do 4K, it's a new sales gimmick some manufactures are pushing.  If you bought it at (say) Best Buy take it back and raise hell with the manager about selling an unnecessary overpriced product that the standard, much cheaper one, one will do just as well.  If they still claim the 4K is better tell them they need to do their research and most likely you'll get you money back then buy a standard HDMI (or two) from them.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 23, 2014)

I just watched Maleficient on youtube. Um. Uh. I thought it kinda..well..boring.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I would actually do that, but unfortunately Hombre is the one who bought it and he won't do that.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 23, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Foxy....you kind of are the CS.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 23, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Sherry....


I'm pretty sure Ringel meant these kind of pecs......


----------



## Gracie (Nov 23, 2014)

If she bought it from Best Buy, they will charge her a restocking fee...which means it will be the same price if she keeps it since thats how they gouge people.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 23, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Somebody clue me in.  We have a big screen HD tv in the great room and want to watch our movies in there.  How do I get Netflix on it?
> ...


The modem box thing in the dining room, 4 rooms away from me? How am I gonna do that? I already have cords snaking around everywhere. So if I get a roku...I still have to buy a 50 ft cord? Plus, all the plugs in the back for being hardlined in are already taken. Which means one of us will have to do without internet and that won't go over well with the roomies. Or is there a double slot connection I can buy that can be inserted into the pc tower to connect the internet cord thingie? (one for the pc, one for the roku)


----------



## Sherry (Nov 23, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



I recently discovered that I prefer my pecs to be hairy.

ETA: Ok, that sounds so wrong now that I look at it...I don't mean MY pecs. I mean my man's pecs.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 23, 2014)

eww


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 23, 2014)

Sherry said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


----------



## R.D. (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Thanks, but no, I'm not.  Years ago the folks who found this thread a good thing made the CS what it is.  I do consider you all my darlinks and I really do love you all.  I do what is necessary administratively--like when they need us to shut down and start over with a new thread--and I don't mind at all keeping the sign in list or the vigil list.  But it's up to the rest of you to be the Coffee Shop.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 23, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



AH!  It cuts me like a dagger to the quick.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 23, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Wait!! I googled:
> 
> 
> In order to watch movies and TV episodes streaming from Netflix with your Wii console, you must:
> ...



Yep, Wii and Netflix here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Why?  Just because I love Sherry doesn't mean I don't love you too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2014)

Just saw this on Facebook and it is absolutely incredible. And yeah, the little one does make it over the fence.  Wait for it. . . .


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 23, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Shreaded Shakespeare in the litter box, sorry.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 23, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



This is the best the CS has felt since we switched formats, and I've even stopped missing the old software. Well, expect for the ability to click on views to see who has posted in a thread. This is the most positive thread I've encountered on the internet, and it takes a lot for me to check my snark at the door.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 23, 2014)

Sherry?  Yeah, she's like the baby sister of the family.  Gets away with everything and everyone likes her best...


----------



## Sherry (Nov 23, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Sherry?  Yeah, she's like the baby sister of the family.  Gets away with everything and everyone likes her best...



Yeah, it's my cross to bear.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 23, 2014)

Usually this means you are held down and tickled.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 23, 2014)

I need to get my pics back from my mom and post me as a kid...I actually resembled Cindy Brady.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 23, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Usually this means you are held down and tickled.



Holy hell, my Uncles would do that to me all the time...it built a strong bladder.


----------



## mdk (Nov 23, 2014)

Sherry said:


> I need to get my pics back from my mom and post me as a kid...I actually resembled Cindy Brady.



True story: Ann B. Davis used to live very close to me when I was a kid. She was such a sweet and kind lady. Always very cheery and nice to us neighborhood kids.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 23, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



  OMG!  So sexy!


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 23, 2014)

We have a lot of work to do with you Chris....


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 23, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


You'll have to consult the manual for the TV. Your remote should have a key for "source" You should be able to connect to a wireless network through some option there. Then, it's a matter of figuring out how to get the smart apps to run.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 23, 2014)

You consult Manuel about new tvs?  Must be the Spanish directions are easier to understand?


----------



## Sherry (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## R.D. (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## saveliberty (Nov 23, 2014)

Sherry said:


>



Happy to see you, I guess I lost my head, sorry.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 23, 2014)

Sherry said:


>



Hot tub in the oven at 375.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 23, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> You consult Manuel about new tvs?  Must be the Spanish directions are easier to understand?


Manuel is the 10 year old Spanish nerd down the street.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 23, 2014)

This one is pretty nifty too, Foxfyre/Folks:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 23, 2014)

Oh wow, just wow.

I got an email this afternoon from one of the best dinosaur fossil hunters in the USA.
He invited me to go on a fossil hunting trip with him in 2015.  Fossil hunting with a premier paleontologist, how can I say no?


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 23, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Oh wow, just wow.
> 
> I got an email this afternoon from one of the best dinosaur fossil hunters in the USA.
> He invited me to go on a fossil hunting trip with him in 2015.  Fossil hunting with a premier paleontologist, how can I say no?



I suppose you could just delete the email and not reply.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 23, 2014)

Just took a badass test and got an 88.  Chuck Norris gets 100, so 88 is as close as anybody else can get.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 23, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Just took a badass test and got an 88.  Chuck Norris gets 100, so 88 is as close as anybody else can get.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 23, 2014)

Wow Alan. That sounds wonderful! Don't you dare forget the camera and us!


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Judicial review (Nov 23, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Wow Alan. That sounds wonderful! Don't you dare forget the camera and us!


Is he going to shoot porn?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2014)

Sherry said:


>



LOL.  I just transferred our 16-lber from the freezer to the fridge to begin the defrost process.  She didn't say a word either.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Oh wow, just wow.
> 
> I got an email this afternoon from one of the best dinosaur fossil hunters in the USA.
> He invited me to go on a fossil hunting trip with him in 2015.  Fossil hunting with a premier paleontologist, how can I say no?



That sounds awesome Alan.  I used to go on digs when I was a kid (teenager) but it was more of an archeological nature.  But it was an experience I'll never forget.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2014)

Gracie said:


> This one is pretty nifty too, Foxfyre/Folks:



The elk was obviously just playing but that guy was in serious danger there--most especially if that elk had been just a little older.  They can do some serious, even possibly fatal, injury if provoked.  Here in New Mexico we learn not to cross an open field if elk are present, most especially if the does have little ones.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 23, 2014)

In the last hour or so we have a good burst of snow move though, the light dusting just over an hour ago suddenly became 2 to 2 1/2 inches.  The drive and walkways are clear.... for now, I'll see if we get any more but for now it's coming down very light, almost imperceptibly.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 24, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> In the last hour or so we have a good burst of snow move though, the light dusting just over an hour ago suddenly became 2 to 2 1/2 inches.  The drive and walkways are clear.... for now, I'll see if we get any more but for now it's coming down very light, almost imperceptibly.



All we had today were gale force winds that pretty well shredded all the color off the trees.  No snow and none predicted.  But chilly the next couple of days.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 24, 2014)

Lumpy!!!!   Good to see you.  It has been awhile.  The last time you stayed away this long you had heart surgery.  Hope this time you were doing something more fun.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 24, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine,
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
Tresha and hubby,
Mr. H and his friend,
strollingbones & hubby,
GW's daughter's friend Sachenda,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.​


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 24, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Lumpy!!!!   Good to see you.  It has been awhile.  The last time you stayed away this long you had heart surgery.  Hope this time you were doing something more fun.


Thanks Lady Foxfyre, we moved up to Oregon a while back to be with our grown children and their families, they have been keeping us busy. We are also looking for a home to buy and we gave away a lot of furniture in the move, looking for new and used stuff to fill the house rental.  Hugs to you Darlin..


----------



## SixFoot (Nov 24, 2014)

Morning, folks. Woke up at 0200 and couldn't get back to sleep again... Looks like I get to have all the coffee I want today!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 24, 2014)

Good morning all.  We will have some snow squalls this morning, but not much.  Great weekend.  Looking forward to seeing more of lumpy1.  Have a good day you all.

Anybody seen Mockingjay-1 yet.  We will go tomorrow night.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 24, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> View attachment 34276



Because I'm a hundred miles away from lake access to really big lakes.


----------



## Swagger (Nov 24, 2014)

On Saturday afternoon I took a huge pile of rotting timber to the local refuse centre that Jenna's been nagging me over. Before I collapsed the back seats in the car I remembered that my air rifle was in the boot/trunk, but instead of taking it indoors I slid it between the front seats and the collapsed seats in the back. I keep it in the car because I still shoot small game if I've got time after work in the summer months. Anyway, I got rid of the timber and began driving back. On the road out I spotted a load of pheasants dawdling about on the wasteground adjacent to the lane you take to exit the refuse centre. I stopped the car and looked around to make sure no-one was around, which there weren't, reached back for the pellet gun, opened the door and broke it over my knee to load it and took aim. I shot three pheasants in quick succession and took them home to hang in our new shed (the timber was from the one I tore down to make way for the new one, which cost an effing fortune!). We ate one last night and it was delicious. Strangely, I've never really been a big fan of pheasant because they're often quite dry and have a lot of small bones, but the one I shared with Lady Swagger yesterday evening was surprisingly succulant. I honestly don't wish to seem like I'm bragging about being quite well-off, in spite earning every penny, but some men of equal means consider it beneath them to harvest meat anywhere else besides the supermarket, but I don't because my father taught me that a man should be able to hunt and damn anyone who disagrees. I could skin a rabbit with a penknife by the time I was five-years-old.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 24, 2014)

No sunshine here today though.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## Swagger (Nov 24, 2014)

Not a cloud in site on the south coast of England.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 24, 2014)

SixFoot said:


> Morning, folks. Woke up at 0200 and couldn't get back to sleep again... Looks like I get to have all the coffee I want today!



Hope you are able to wake up and have a good day!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 24, 2014)

Swagger said:


> Not a cloud in site on the south coast of England.



It's pouring here in New England this morning.  It's very warm though, so it's not so bad.


----------



## SixFoot (Nov 24, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Morning, folks. Woke up at 0200 and couldn't get back to sleep again... Looks like I get to have all the coffee I want today!
> ...



Well, waking up has never been a problem. lol


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 24, 2014)

SixFoot said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



  Well, I meant wake up as in not feeling like a zombie all day.


----------



## Cross (Nov 24, 2014)

Swagger said:


> On Saturday afternoon I took a huge pile of rotting timber to the local refuse centre that Jenna's been nagging me over. Before I collapsed the back seats in the car I remembered that my air rifle was in the boot/trunk, but instead of taking it indoors I slid it between the front seats and the collapsed seats in the back. I keep it in the car because I still shoot small game if I've got time after work in the summer months. Anyway, I got rid of the timber and began driving back. On the road out I spotted a load of pheasants dawdling about on the wasteground adjacent to the lane you take to exit the refuse centre. I stopped the car and looked around to make sure no-one was around, which there weren't, reached back for the pellet gun, opened the door and broke it over my knee to load it and took aim. I shot three pheasants in quick succession and took them home to hang in our new shed (the timber was from the one I tore down to make way for the new one, which cost an effing fortune!). We ate one last night and it was delicious. Strangely, I've never really been a big fan of pheasant because they're often quite dry and have a lot of small bones, but the one I shared with Lady Swagger yesterday evening was surprisingly succulant. I honestly don't wish to seem like I'm bragging about being quite well-off, in spite earning every penny, but some men of equal means consider it beneath them to harvest meat anywhere else besides the supermarket, but I don't because my father taught me that a man should be able to hunt and damn anyone who disagrees. I could skin a rabbit with a penknife by the time I was five-years-old.



Lol...whats the penalty for road hunting, out of season...was something of a sport when I was young but I don't hunt anymore..


----------



## Cross (Nov 24, 2014)

Good morning folks, got the tree up and much of the Christmas shopping done...hope yall had a productive weekend....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 24, 2014)

Sun not quite in sight yet above Parleys yet.  Blended smudged gun blue resting on the mountains up then into a grey thin clouded sky.  Supposed to get snow in a while.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 24, 2014)

It's not cold here like it has been, but we did have tornado warnings yesterday afternoon.  They kept annoying me while I watched football.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 24, 2014)

Light snow falling, fairly dry.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 24, 2014)

SixFoot said:


> Morning, folks. Woke up at 0200 and couldn't get back to sleep again... Looks like I get to have all the coffee I want today!



You're too young to be having those kinds of syndromes Sixfoot.  But welcome to the Coffee Shop insomniacs club anyway.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 24, 2014)

Cross said:


> Good morning folks, got the tree up and much of the Christmas shopping done...hope yall had a productive weekend....



The tree up?   Nooooo, not until after Thanksgiving.  But Hombre (Mr. Foxfyre) has a burr under his saddle to get ours up too just because we have some wrapped already.  So if he is persistent, I'll probably give in.


----------



## Bonita Louise (Nov 24, 2014)

Cross said:


> Good morning folks, got the tree up and much of the Christmas shopping done...hope yall had a productive weekend....




I do have most of my shopping done and the house cleaned good, which i like to do before i decorate..i plan on doing the tree and other decor this week.
We've spent the last few days cleaning, organizing and putting up shelving in the garage. Finally can get the new car into it, lol. That was our Christmas gift to each other a new  Subaru Outback Premium in a pretty twilight blue color..love it! Oldest daughters car went to the grave yard so she got the older Outback.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 24, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Morning, folks. Woke up at 0200 and couldn't get back to sleep again... Looks like I get to have all the coffee I want today!
> ...


Yeah, I was gonna say the same thing...........
At least I slept even though I woke up every hour and had to get up twice to pee......


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 24, 2014)

Swagger said:


> On Saturday afternoon I took a huge pile of rotting timber to the local refuse centre that Jenna's been nagging me over. Before I collapsed the back seats in the car I remembered that my air rifle was in the boot/trunk, but instead of taking it indoors I slid it between the front seats and the collapsed seats in the back. I keep it in the car because I still shoot small game if I've got time after work in the summer months. Anyway, I got rid of the timber and began driving back. On the road out I spotted a load of pheasants dawdling about on the wasteground adjacent to the lane you take to exit the refuse centre. I stopped the car and looked around to make sure no-one was around, which there weren't, reached back for the pellet gun, opened the door and broke it over my knee to load it and took aim. I shot three pheasants in quick succession and took them home to hang in our new shed (the timber was from the one I tore down to make way for the new one, which cost an effing fortune!). We ate one last night and it was delicious. Strangely, I've never really been a big fan of pheasant because they're often quite dry and have a lot of small bones, but the one I shared with Lady Swagger yesterday evening was surprisingly succulant. I honestly don't wish to seem like I'm bragging about being quite well-off, in spite earning every penny, but some men of equal means consider it beneath them to harvest meat anywhere else besides the supermarket, but I don't because my father taught me that a man should be able to hunt and damn anyone who disagrees. I could skin a rabbit with a penknife by the time I was five-years-old.



Well I hope those pheasant were in season.   You are right though that preparing them is a real art and they are very easily over cooked, but prepared correctly they can be wonderful eating.


----------



## SixFoot (Nov 24, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Morning, folks. Woke up at 0200 and couldn't get back to sleep again... Looks like I get to have all the coffee I want today!
> ...



Had them for about 5 years now. They'll likely never go away, but as long as there's coffee and ranch dressing in this world, I'll be alright.


----------



## Bonita Louise (Nov 24, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Cross said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning folks, got the tree up and much of the Christmas shopping done...hope yall had a productive weekend....
> ...


We usually wait until the day after Thanksgiving too but my oldest daughter is hosting Thanksgiving this year so we figured why not..It's nice to have the young ones start to take over some of the party throwing, lol.
I'll still most likely do a small turkey for a Sunday dinner between now and Christmas for the immediate family.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 24, 2014)

SixFoot said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



That's terrible.  I feel for you.  I had trouble myself the other night, but that is not the usual for me.  I usually sleep well.  Maybe you need to change some of the things about your environment while you sleep.  You'd be surprised how much some simple changes can help people to sleep better.    Such as, getting yourself accustomed to sleeping without the television if you have been so conditioned, more darkness, not eating close to bedtime, not drinking things such as soft drinks, etc.  Just some suggestions!  I wish you luck!


----------



## Cross (Nov 24, 2014)

Bonita Louise said:


> Cross said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning folks, got the tree up and much of the Christmas shopping done...hope yall had a productive weekend....
> ...



Good weekend then! 

Outside lights coming up this weekend...no theme, I'm not a decorator. but it'll do....
If the old cars have any life in them we usually do the same and pass them on to those who need them...

I wish I could get a car in my garage with some cleanup...but then would have to move boat outsiside...can't do that....


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 24, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



Yes me too.  I have been consciously trying to readjust my sleep cycle back to something approximating what the rest of the world around here does.  There's no reason to not sleep when I'm sleepy or be up when I'm not sleepy, but it leaves me out of everything else.


----------



## Cross (Nov 24, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...





SixFoot said:


> Morning, folks. Woke up at 0200 and couldn't get back to sleep again... Looks like I get to have all the coffee I want today!



Service related? Take care.


----------



## R.D. (Nov 24, 2014)

I can't find it


----------



## Bonita Louise (Nov 24, 2014)

Cross said:


> Bonita Louise said:
> 
> 
> > Cross said:
> ...




I'm eclectic in my decor..meaning whatever i like decor, lol. 
Hubby has a small fishing boat but wants a bigger one. There is a space for RV's on the side of the garage we are thinking about putting up a roof shelter out there to protect a boat..maybe next spring. I enjoy fishing too and the grandkids will love it.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 24, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I tend to go to bed too late and get up to early.  I also only require about 5 or 6 hours of sleep per night for some reason.  I seem to sleep fine, and normally I fall asleep right away, but I automatically wake up without any alarm after about 5 or 6 hours.  I have a VERY difficult time lying in bed and trying to sleep any longer than that.    Maybe I'm just weird.  Lol!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 24, 2014)

Put the tree up on Saturday and the Christmas town display.  I will put up the window display on  the coming Saturday.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 24, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I sleep about nine hours a night left alone, often straight through.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 24, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I could never sleep for that long, since I was a teenager!    My dad was the same way as me.  He only ever slept 5 or 6 hours per night, as far as I can remember.    Occasionally I might sleep a bit longer, but not very often.  I wish I could sometimes!


----------



## R.D. (Nov 24, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Put the tree up on Saturday and the Christmas town display.  I will put up the window display on  the coming Saturday.


Our tree will go up on the 5th.  New DIL wants to help decorate and my sons gf, I usually put it up later but her day off is then.

I bought "ugly sweaters" for the girls...no one gets to play unless they wear their Christmas sweater


----------



## SixFoot (Nov 24, 2014)

Cross said:


> Service related? Take care.



Mostly, yeah. Ham was the first person I've said goodbye to who was able to have an open casket. Haven't been able to get him out of my head yet. Out of my three original battle buds, there's only one left.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 24, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Braggart.......


----------



## Cross (Nov 24, 2014)

SixFoot said:


> Cross said:
> 
> 
> > Service related? Take care.
> ...



Don't be shy about using the VA...I know it's a pain in the butt..

Seriously, that kind of thing can sneak up on you and overwhelm..


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 24, 2014)

SixFoot said:


> Cross said:
> 
> 
> > Service related? Take care.
> ...



Mama Fox ((hugs))


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 24, 2014)

Cross said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Cross said:
> ...



I surely agree to that.  VA is only 10 minutes away, and the facility and staff are great.  Have given me super service.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 24, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy!!!!   Good to see you.  It has been awhile.  The last time you stayed away this long you had heart surgery.  Hope this time you were doing something more fun.
> ...



Well I hope you're enjoying that a lot.  We don't dare try to move closer to our kids.  Our daughter once urged us to move out to California with her and her ex--she wasn't ever going to leave.  It wasn't three years before she was transferred to DC for several years.  Our son wanted us to move to the Texas Panhandle to be close to them and then, for career reasons, had to put himself on the willing to transfer list which could take him almost anywhere.  It probably won't happen but we're not willing to take that chance.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 24, 2014)

Bonita Louise said:


> Cross said:
> 
> 
> > Bonita Louise said:
> ...



Would that be a sea going boat or you live near a lake?


----------



## Cross (Nov 24, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Bonita Louise said:
> 
> 
> > Cross said:
> ...



Lakes, The highland lakes of central Texas are all within easy driving distance....Right now it's hard to find a boat launch usable because of drought on some of them because they aren't constant level..the boat is a Z7 Nitro, not huge but all I can get in my two car garage, took some careful measuring to figure that out...


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 24, 2014)

SixFoot said:


> Cross said:
> 
> 
> > Service related? Take care.
> ...



Thank you for your service, and sorry about that.    I didn't realize that your trouble sleeping was related to your service.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 24, 2014)

Good Morning.....


It's finally warmed up again here in Central Florida.  It's supposed to hit 84 today.  Time to go out and have some fun.    I hope everyone else does the same.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 24, 2014)

Cross said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Bonita Louise said:
> ...



Well yeah.  Unless you're on the Gulf, a Texan would logically fish in the lake.  But Bonita indicates Northern California.  So just curious if she's on the coast or inland.

Not too many New Mexicans own boats as we have the least surface water of any of the 50 states.  But those who do are passionate about them.


----------



## Cross (Nov 24, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Cross said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I'm having a heck of a time with the multiply reply, alert thing...lol


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 24, 2014)

Cross said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Cross said:
> ...



Yes, we all are and we all misread a multi-quote now and then.  It just isn't as user friendly as the old software was....BUT....at least we have it.  When they first opened up with this new software, we didn't have it at all.  And that sucked as it was almost impossible to keep a cohesive conversation going.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 24, 2014)

Afternoon everybody.

I have been really sick since Nov. 15th.
I threw up stomach acid around 2:00 a.m. on Sat. morning November 15th and had to go the emergency room around 4:00 am. They said I had 2nd degree burns on my esophagus - it is very, very painful as I was getting treated for that I got a really bad head cold on top of that on Monday the 17th.
I am just starting to feel human again after feeling for about a week and a half of being hit by a Mac Truck.

I'm hoping to be good by Thanksgiving for our dinner. My milk still tastes like tin foil. YUK!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 24, 2014)

peach, I hope you are improving dramatically every day.  Sounds terrible.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 24, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> peach, I hope you are improving dramatically every day.  Sounds terrible.




Thank you Jake and yes it is.
I have not been this sick for about 20 years. It's awful but I am getting better.


----------



## Bonita Louise (Nov 24, 2014)

Cross said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Cross said:
> ...


They put Hubby on a mild sleep aid and it helped a lot with sleeping but the night terrors too. We are very grateful to them for turning my husbands life to the better.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 24, 2014)

Cross said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Cross said:
> ...


Don't think I've ever used the multiple reply, ever.


----------



## Bonita Louise (Nov 24, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Bonita Louise said:
> 
> 
> > Cross said:
> ...



I'm having a bit of an issue recognizing which post is being responded to..
Ours is a lake boat as their are many small lakes and reservoirs near here. Patio boats are big here too.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 24, 2014)

peach174 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > peach, I hope you are improving dramatically every day.  Sounds terrible.
> ...



Ouch, what caused the problem?  That sounds like really bad reflux to me, I've sometimes come close to throwing up because of mucus buildup from reflux, and I can easily imagine if I did finally reach that point that it might have a lot of acid in it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 24, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Cross said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Probably none of the rest of us have either.  But what we mean here by multi-quote, I think, are the nested quotes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 24, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Afternoon everybody.
> 
> I have been really sick since Nov. 15th.
> I threw up stomach acid around 2:00 a.m. on Sat. morning November 15th and had to go the emergency room around 4:00 am. They said I had 2nd degree burns on my esophagus - it is very, very painful as I was getting treated for that I got a really bad head cold on top of that on Monday the 17th.
> ...



Oh my, Peach.  I was just about to put you on the MIA list so glad you felt well enough to update us today.  What caused the burns?  I'm gonna put you on the list for some TLC vibes and see if that won't speed up the healing process.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 24, 2014)

With hope that our active Jewish friends have a sense of humor, I just saw this on Facebook.  With Chanukah just three weeks away, what do you think?   Marketing fail of the year?


----------



## Sherry (Nov 24, 2014)

One more day of work.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Nov 24, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Me too!


----------



## Tresha91203 (Nov 24, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Cross said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



We have more water than land, mostly rivers and bayous. Everyone has a boat.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 24, 2014)

Tresha91203 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Cross said:
> ...


We have more land than water...... much of it vertical.............  Everyone has rappelling gear and skis........


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 24, 2014)

So, yesterday, a friend borrowed my pick-up to move a washer and drier. He seemed to be taking more time than I expected when he and his brother walked into the bar laughing.

It seems that earlier in the day, some guy with an F-150 robbed a pharmacy in the next town to the east. Johnny fit the description.
& police cars had surrounded him at a convenience store a few blocks from here and searched my truck.
One officer folded the seat forward and found a 2 pound tannerite exploding target.
They are completely inert until the 2 parts are mixed and then hit by a supersonic rifle round. The cop joked to a colleague that they were looking for a robbery suspect and found a terrorist.

I guess they still haven't found the guy because all day, cops have been following me and running my plates.


----------



## Bonita Louise (Nov 24, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Cross said:
> ...


Yes. But i tried to use the quote plus another quote to answer 2 different posters at the same time and when i posted my post was not there just the 2 i quoted. I tried 3 times with the same results. It's not a big deal to me as i don't mind answering people individually. But with a fast moving discussion it is useful.


----------



## R.D. (Nov 24, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Afternoon everybody.
> 
> I have been really sick since Nov. 15th.
> I threw up stomach acid around 2:00 a.m. on Sat. morning November 15th and had to go the emergency room around 4:00 am. They said I had 2nd degree burns on my esophagus - it is very, very painful as I was getting treated for that I got a really bad head cold on top of that on Monday the 17th.
> ...





Feel better!


----------



## Bonita Louise (Nov 24, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Afternoon everybody.
> 
> I have been really sick since Nov. 15th.
> I threw up stomach acid around 2:00 a.m. on Sat. morning November 15th and had to go the emergency room around 4:00 am. They said I had 2nd degree burns on my esophagus - it is very, very painful as I was getting treated for that I got a really bad head cold on top of that on Monday the 17th.
> ...


I hope you don't mind if i send you a blessing and say a prayer for your health..


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 24, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> So, yesterday, a friend borrowed my pick-up to move a washer and drier. He seemed to be taking more time than I expected when he and his brother walked into the bar laughing.
> 
> It seems that earlier in the day, some guy with an F-150 robbed a pharmacy in the next town to the east. Johnny fit the description.
> & police cars had surrounded him at a convenience store a few blocks from here and searched my truck.
> ...


Wear some stripped pajamas and go for a drive in the town where the pharmacy was robbed.........


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 24, 2014)

Gee thanks for the suggestion. Do you want me shot on sight?


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 24, 2014)

In advance of our family T'giving reunion, I've been watching some old VHS videos that I burned to DVD. 
One is from when my son was HIS son's age (1 yr old). Hilarious stuff.


----------



## Grandma (Nov 24, 2014)

The wind was crazy here today. One gust actually shook our house. This house is solid, the last time it shook was during an earthquake. Freaky. The power went off, then came back on, then went off, back and forth, for a couple hours. Winter's coming!


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 24, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Gee thanks for the suggestion. Do you want me shot on sight?


Just don't "point" at the cops.......


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 24, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Afternoon everybody.
> 
> I have been really sick since Nov. 15th.
> I threw up stomach acid around 2:00 a.m. on Sat. morning November 15th and had to go the emergency room around 4:00 am. They said I had 2nd degree burns on my esophagus - it is very, very painful as I was getting treated for that I got a really bad head cold on top of that on Monday the 17th.
> ...



My gosh!  That sounds terrible and painful!  Hope you get well soon!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 24, 2014)

Tresha91203 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Cross said:
> ...



That must be pretty cool.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 24, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> So, yesterday, a friend borrowed my pick-up to move a washer and drier. He seemed to be taking more time than I expected when he and his brother walked into the bar laughing.
> 
> It seems that earlier in the day, some guy with an F-150 robbed a pharmacy in the next town to the east. Johnny fit the description.
> & police cars had surrounded him at a convenience store a few blocks from here and searched my truck.
> ...


Act suspicious, Ernie. Lead them on a wild goose chase. I'll send you a carton of cigarettes.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 24, 2014)

peach174 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > peach, I hope you are improving dramatically every day.  Sounds terrible.
> ...


I feel your pain, peach174 . I've had Barretts Esophagus for about 10 years and learned last week it's in a pre-cancerous condition. On Dec 11th the doc is doing a laser treatment on it and he said it will be cured for a while. Too many years with reflux and I was put on Nexium 5 years ago. Wish I had been aware years ago. Good luck to you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 24, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> In advance of our family T'giving reunion, I've been watching some old VHS videos that I burned to DVD.
> One is from when my son was HIS son's age (1 yr old). Hilarious stuff.



The only thing we have is some old movie film.....not easy to burn to DVD.  I wish we had the VHS tape.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 24, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Good to see you back Hossfly.  My aunt here in Albuquerque was diagnosed with Barretts and pre-cancerous condition, but is now completely cured.  So stay optimistic.


----------



## Bonita Louise (Nov 24, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > In advance of our family T'giving reunion, I've been watching some old VHS videos that I burned to DVD.
> ...


Must of been about 12 years ago i had my childhood 8mm reels transferred to DVD. There are business out there that do it. Not cheap..i think they charged me $150 or $175 for 6 reels and they put it to music of my choice too. I used the Dick Clark boxed set of oldies. They did a nice job.


----------



## Bonita Louise (Nov 25, 2014)

Bonita Louise said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...


Oh ya ..i had 5 disc's made too for my Moma and siblings. So really that's not a bad price.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 25, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
Tresha and hubby,
Mr. H and his friend,
strollingbones & hubby,
GW's daughter's friend Sachenda,
Peach174,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.​


----------



## peach174 (Nov 25, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I don't know yet. I have a Docs apt next week and guess we will go from there about it.
I have never had this problem before in my life so I don't know anything about it yet. I only had it on that Sat. morning and have not had it happen since then so I will see what the doc says next week.
Maybe I drink too much grapefruit juice in the mornings. 
I hope and pray that it is not a very serious problem and that it will never happen again. It is very painful.


----------



## mdk (Nov 25, 2014)

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Swagger (Nov 25, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > On Saturday afternoon I took a huge pile of rotting timber to the local refuse centre that Jenna's been nagging me over. Before I collapsed the back seats in the car I remembered that my air rifle was in the boot/trunk, but instead of taking it indoors I slid it between the front seats and the collapsed seats in the back. I keep it in the car because I still shoot small game if I've got time after work in the summer months. Anyway, I got rid of the timber and began driving back. On the road out I spotted a load of pheasants dawdling about on the wasteground adjacent to the lane you take to exit the refuse centre. I stopped the car and looked around to make sure no-one was around, which there weren't, reached back for the pellet gun, opened the door and broke it over my knee to load it and took aim. I shot three pheasants in quick succession and took them home to hang in our new shed (the timber was from the one I tore down to make way for the new one, which cost an effing fortune!). We ate one last night and it was delicious. Strangely, I've never really been a big fan of pheasant because they're often quite dry and have a lot of small bones, but the one I shared with Lady Swagger yesterday evening was surprisingly succulant. I honestly don't wish to seem like I'm bragging about being quite well-off, in spite earning every penny, but some men of equal means consider it beneath them to harvest meat anywhere else besides the supermarket, but I don't because my father taught me that a man should be able to hunt and damn anyone who disagrees. I could skin a rabbit with a penknife by the time I was five-years-old.
> ...


 
They've been in season since the 1st of October. Interestingly, in some parts of the U.K. deer are officially categorised as vermin and can be hunted all year. Deer in the U.K. haven't had a natural predator since wolves were in the wild up until roughly four hundred-odd years ago, and the problem of deer destroying foliage in Scotland has become such a problem that the government is in the last stages of consulting landowners, gamekeepers and the public over reintroducing wolves and lynx back into the eco-system. So far the overall consensus appears to be in favour of such a move.


----------



## Swagger (Nov 25, 2014)

I'd love to see wolves run wild in Britain. Naturally, I'd support farmers who could produce evidence that justified shooting wolves who were interferring with their livestock, but to hear them howling among the Grampians, Cairngorms and Highlands would be something to cherish. Afterall, they _were_ here before us.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## SixFoot (Nov 25, 2014)

Morning folks.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 25, 2014)

Just me .. Lumpy .. giggling and posting...

My wife thinks I'm crazy but she puts up with me anyway...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 25, 2014)

Good morning, friends.   Street are dry and traffic outside sounds a bit busy; it is almost the start of the business day.  Gray and gloomy, should snow later in the day.


----------



## Bonita Louise (Nov 25, 2014)

Rise and shine!! Coffee and pumpkin pie for breakfast...lol. Our Costco has the best pumpkin pies.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 25, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> View attachment 34308



I would not want to kiss any of those old biddy's anyway.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 25, 2014)

Bonita Louise said:


> Rise and shine!! Coffee and pumpkin pie for breakfast...lol. Our Costco has the best pumpkin pies.


The nearest CostCo is about 25 blocks away, but the pie sounds good.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 25, 2014)

Bonita Louise said:


> Rise and shine!! Coffee and pumpkin pie for breakfast...lol. Our Costco has the best pumpkin pies.



Now that's a breakfast!


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 25, 2014)

I had apple pie for breakfast a few days ago........


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 25, 2014)

Swagger said:


> I'd love to see wolves run wild in Britain. Naturally, I'd support farmers who could produce evidence that justified shooting wolves who were interferring with their livestock, but to hear them howling among the Grampians, Cairngorms and Highlands would be something to cherish. Afterall, they _were_ here before us.



Reintroduction of wolves have not been all that satisfying to anybody here.  The newly established wolves often do not fare well in the wild and are observed in very bad shape.  And those that get the hang of it too often  find domesticated livestock--sheep, goats, cattle, horses--far easier to take than deer and elk and that has resulted in the farmers and ranchers taking matters into their own hands despite the wolves being a protected species.

Still, there is something in the human spirit that does emotionally exalt the wolf.  Have you read any of Martin Bell's works?   His "The Way of the Wolf", which really isn't about wolves, is incredible.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 25, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I never had reflux in my life until it hit me WHAM one day about ten years ago.  I never know for sure what will set it off but it is extremely unpleasant and painful, yes, and it can make me sick as a dog.  But an OTC Prilosec (omeprazole) in the morning pretty well takes care of it.  Nexium is now OTC I understand and is a bit stronger than omeprazole--and the prescription meds are a bit stronger yet and most insurance will pay for it.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 25, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...




I don't know if it is related to my really bad head cold or not.
I had a temp between 102 and 103 was really stuffed up, could not hear for about 6 days it was one of those doozies of a really bad head cold.
I had to breath through my mouth and that made it even more painful for my throat.
The emergency room gave me this thick syrup type liquid like cough syrup but it wasn't and it had codeine in it which helped with the pain.
My throat got better in about 4 days but my head cold really took a toll on me.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 25, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Glad you're feeling better, Angel.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 25, 2014)

Wolves that were reintroduced in Minnesota have done pretty well.  They are truly beautiful animals.  Sorry to hear about the New Mexico experience.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 25, 2014)

The plumber finally arrived, ran a snake down the clean-out and just as I suspected hit roots.  Luckily they were small enough that the cutter head sliced right through them.  Everything is draining properly....... for now.......


----------



## Cross (Nov 25, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> View attachment 34308



I'd have to ask them..."No liquor?..so what explains the hats


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 25, 2014)

Cross said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 34308
> ...



LOL.  Okay, that was good.


----------



## Cross (Nov 25, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Cross said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Hope the day finds you all well and fit, ready for the eating marathon about about to take place...be the first year in quite a while I won't be frying a Turkey..feels odd to let a tradition lapse on such a day...


----------



## Cross (Nov 25, 2014)

Bonita Louise said:


> Rise and shine!! Coffee and pumpkin pie for breakfast...lol. Our Costco has the best pumpkin pies.




More spice, more better...


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Nov 25, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Wolves that were reintroduced in Minnesota have done pretty well.  They are truly beautiful animals.  Sorry to hear about the New Mexico experience.



They are doing very well. The international wolf center in Ely has a pack and they have a cam that sometimes you can see them at if you watch at the right time: Wolf Cams International Wolf Center

I heard them howling years ago when I took a canoe trip up to the BWCA. There is just nothing quite like it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 25, 2014)

Cross said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Cross said:
> ...



Well, frying a turkey has never become a tradition at our house as I have never done that in my lifetime.  I have eaten fried turkey I think twice just because it was brought to a potluck dinner.  But I did consider having a non-traditional (sans turkey) Thanksgiving dinner this year.  But my aunt picked up a freebie 16-pounder at the grocery store last week and insisted that I take it.  (She and my uncle will be at our table for Thanksgiving dinner.)   So......I'll put the bird in the oven early Thursday morning.

Right now the planned menu is very traditional:

Roast turkey
Dressing
Gravy
Green bean casserole
Sweet potato souffle
Lime/pineapple salad
Strawberry salad
Cranberry sauce
Rolls
Pumpkin Pie
Whipped cream

All washed down with copious amounts of peach tea.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 25, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Cross said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


You forgot the grits.  Again.


----------



## Cross (Nov 25, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Cross said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



My father in law was a preacher after he retired from the Army, his first church was New Iberia, La, they love fried Turkey, he showed me how to do it one Thanksgiving, since then that was my job frying one Turkey and Smoking another, someone else did the Oven roasted......mmmmm good stuff... He said it was like a foreign country there but he loved it...


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 25, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Cross said:
> ...



Never.  But around here, grits are breakfast food.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 25, 2014)

Cross said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Cross said:
> ...



I've not seen it done.  How big a turkey?  What do you fry it in?  With what heat source?  How do you know it is done?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 25, 2014)

Not big on Turkey although Constantinople is nice.......
We prefer ham or if we're lazy and one is nearby, Boston Market for a whole chicken meal......


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 25, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Not big on Turkey although Constantinople is nice.......
> We prefer ham or if we're lazy and one is nearby, Boston Market for a whole chicken meal......



I LOVE Boston Market Chicken!!!!


----------



## Sherry (Nov 25, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Not big on Turkey although Constantinople is nice.......
> ...



My mom is making two small turkeys, but I'd prefer chicken any day of the week...I've never tried Boston Market.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 25, 2014)

This looks good!

The ldquo Jurassic World rdquo Trailer Has Dropped Complex


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 25, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I usually choose chicken over turkey too, as would Hombre, but we have some major league turkey lovers in the family who will be here for Thanksgiving.  Remember the scene in "Christmas Story" where the dad was the all time turkey lover?   They're like that.

And Boston Market's rotisserie chicken is unlike any I've ever had--not the frozen store thing, but hot out of the oven at the restaurant.  Most flavorful, tender, just awesome.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 25, 2014)

Haven't been to Boston Market in a while, just checked online, looks like they do turkey and spiral cut ham for the holidays.  I'm betting the whole chicken meal is cheaper........


----------



## Sherry (Nov 25, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 25, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Haven't been to Boston Market in a while, just checked online, looks like they do turkey and spiral cut ham for the holidays.  I'm betting the whole chicken meal is cheaper........



Is there a Boston Market in Trinidad?  Or would you have to drive to like Pueblo to get it?


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 25, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I actually prefer the flavor of chicken too, but I only usually have turkey twice a year, so I figure what the heck.    Turkey it is.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 25, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Since I'm not cooking, I'm not complaining.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 25, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Cross said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I will be having a traditional meal too.  

Turkey
Mashed potatoes and gravy
Pork stuffing
Cranberry salad
Sweet potatoes
Turnip
Butternut squash
A few different types of bread (cranberry, pumpkin)
Apple pie and pumpkin pie


That's all I can remember right now.    I will be going to my mom's and bringing a couple of those dishes.  My grandmother, aunt, uncle and cousins will be there too.    I think Thanksgiving is my favorite holiday.  I like cooking and I love eating.  Lol!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 25, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Cross said:
> ...



I love to cook too.  And every Thanksgiving I try one new recipe that I either invented or have been wanting to make but needed an occasion to do it.  Unfortunately, except for my aunt who will be here--she's 88 years old--and an older sister who is no longer physically able to entertain--I am the oldest in my generation so the tradition always comes to my house.  My aunt is the last living of her generation too.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 25, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't been to Boston Market in a while, just checked online, looks like they do turkey and spiral cut ham for the holidays.  I'm betting the whole chicken meal is cheaper........
> ...


Colorado Springs, the one in Pueblo closed.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 25, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Lol!  I tried a new recipe last year, and discovered that I don't like fennel.    It was fennel and celery root puree.  People who like fennel would probably like it, but I didn't like the flavor of it at all.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm tossing a ham in the crock pot, pouring over it some pineapples and brown sugar and walking away for a few hours. To go with it, my whipped yams with marshmellows on top and a can of green beans. Done.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 25, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I think I heard/read that fennel has a black licorice flavor...I'm not a fan. However, if my guy made it for me, I'd eat it with a smile.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 25, 2014)

ewww. Licorice. I hate that stuff. Hubs LOVES it though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 25, 2014)

I will usually not choose licorice over other flavors, but don't really dislike it.  However, I don't think I would want a fennel/licorice flavored side dish at Thanksgiving.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 25, 2014)

I just made the YUMMIEST potato soup in the crock pot. Hubs went back for 3rds!!! I went back for 2nds. Dayum it was good.
I had it in my pinterest but when I clicked the link to get the recipe to make it today, the pic was there but the recipe was gone. Kaput. Good thing I wrote it down a few months ago and stuck it in a drawer, lol.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 25, 2014)

The food that I always look forward to the most at holidays are the deviled eggs.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 25, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I just made the YUMMIEST potato soup in the crock pot. Hubs went back for 3rds!!! I went back for 2nds. Dayum it was good.
> I had it in my pinterest but when I clicked the link to get the recipe to make it today, the pic was there but the recipe was gone. Kaput. Good thing I wrote it down a few months ago and stuck it in a drawer, lol.



Okay.  I'm looking for a good potato soup recipe and a crock pot one would be heaven.  So, now's the time to type out what you wrote down.  And copy and paste it here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 25, 2014)

Sherry said:


> The food that I always look forward to the most at holidays are the deviled eggs.



I know that.  And the historic value is, that anytime I see or think of or make deviled eggs now, I think of you.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 25, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > The food that I always look forward to the most at holidays are the deviled eggs.
> ...



Awww


----------



## Sherry (Nov 25, 2014)

This commercial just made my 16 year old son scream like a girl.


----------



## Cross (Nov 25, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Cross said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



First of all one must be the adventurist sort...and not accident prone...
One needs about a 10 pound bird, I and some Cajun Butter with injector









There are two kinds of fryers a propane





  c
or Electric...electric safest

Hint...before one does anything put still wrapped turkey in  plastic trash bag, put it in the tall alum. pot, add water until you cover turkey by 1/2" take turkey out and mark the pot at the water level. That will be the level of you will need to fill with oil, Cajuns use peanut oil...or that's what I was taught...Cajun Butter or whatever on likes

Fire up propane burner, bring oil up to 350 degrees, inject turkey with Cajun Butter or whatever on likes pierce through turkey through to the cavity where the leg meets the breast...carefully lower turkey into oil...carefully! Fry for 45 minutes to an hour and its done..I used fresh turkey so I knew it was completely thawed... a 1 margarita limit process...really an outdoor process, I would set mine up by my pit and watch the turkey and ham I had smoking..


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 25, 2014)

Cross said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Cross said:
> ...



Hmmm.   I think I'll just stick with the oven roasted bird and enjoy other people's fried turkey.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 25, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I just made the YUMMIEST potato soup in the crock pot. Hubs went back for 3rds!!! I went back for 2nds. Dayum it was good.
> ...


OK. Hang on a sec. Gotta go fetch my recipe book in the kitchen.

BRB


----------



## Gracie (Nov 25, 2014)

Got it. Now I am typing it out so hold on, lol.


----------



## Cross (Nov 25, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Cross said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Shucks...


----------



## Gracie (Nov 25, 2014)

2 cups diced onion
1 cup minced celery
1TBSP minced garlic
2 TBSP flour
6 cups diced/cubed potatoes
1 tsp paprika
3 cups chicken broth
1 TBS worchestershire sauce
1 tsp tobasco
4 cups cheddar cheese
2 cups milk
8 slices bacon

Cook bacon then set aside. Keep 2 TBS grease in pan. Add onions, celery, garlic until onions are tender. Stir in flour, dry mustard, paprika, broth worchestershire, tobasco, milk, cheese and stir. Pour in crock pot. Add potatoes. Cook on low 4 hours. When serving, crumble bacon on top.

(I precooked the taters by boiling them half way, and I also added extra dry mustard and corn starch to make the soup thicker, plus some ground pepper).

It looks kinda like this one:


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 25, 2014)

I cheat with my soups, I use the canned soups as a base.  Take "potato" soup;

1 large can cream of potato soup
1 large can cream of broccoli soup
2 cans cheddar cheese soup
1 or 2 small bags of frozen broccoli (depending on taste)
2 cups diced potatoes (the frozen hash browns work great)
1/4 small onion, diced
2 cups diced cooked ham or chicken
1 tsp paprika
1/4 tsp black pepper
1/4 tsp Dijon mustard
1 to 1 1/2 cups shredded cheddar cheese
1 clove garlic, crushed (optional)
Mix everything together except the shredded cheese, cook on med low for two hours stirring frequently, add shredded cheddar cheese in the last 5 minutes of cooking and blend well.
Halve the recipe for smaller amounts.  Leftovers can be stored in containers for up to one week.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 25, 2014)

Sherry said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



It's not good.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 25, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Yer supposed to smoke that stuff, not eat it, fer chrissakes.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 25, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Can't say I've ever heard of anyone smoking fennel.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 25, 2014)

Gracie said:


> 2 cups diced onion
> 1 cup minced celery
> 1TBSP minced garlic
> 2 TBSP flour
> ...



That looks wonderful Gracie.  Thanks.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 25, 2014)

It's even better the next day. Leftovers..if you are lucky to have any. I have about 2 cups left. MINE. lol


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 25, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> I cheat with my soups, I use the canned soups as a base.  Take "potato" soup;
> 
> 1 large can cream of potato soup
> 1 large can cream of broccoli soup
> ...




I have a simpler one that we enjoy a lot for a quick hearty hot supper.  I call it 1 x 4 soup:

1 lb hamburger well browned, drained, seasoned to taste with salt & pepper
add 1 can minestrone soup
add 1 can pinto beans
add 1 can rotel tomatoes (we use the one with green chile)
stir together and heat
serve with crackers or cornbread

serves two or three with generous portions
just double for a bigger group  (but then you call it 2 x 4 soup)

We haven't found anybody yet who doesn't like this and we feed some very picky people


----------



## Gracie (Nov 25, 2014)

Am I a bad person for disliking Samuel on Master Chef Jr? He is a mini Frasier. Very pompous.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 25, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I'm pretty ambivalent about chicken but love turkey.
There are 2 chicken dishes I do kind of like. I'll eat Buffalo wings, if they're hot enough and my mom's Northern fried chicken.
I'll pressure cook a mess of wings or drum sticks and deep fry them (425*) after coating in a batter made from 2 cups flour, almost 1 cup of milk, 1 tbsp of oil from the deep frier, 2 tsp baking powder and a couple tsp of poultry seasoning.(to taste)
Don't add the baking powder until just before you use the batter.
Pressure cook about 12 minutes coat, then deep fry til golden brown.
It ends up nice and moist and I almost think of it as a roast chicken with the stuffing on the outside.
The coating will be about 1/4 inch thick brown outside and white inside.
The juice from the pressure cooker will start a good soup


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 25, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Being the oldest of the family does come with responsibilities.
I remember, as a small kid, my grandfather carved the turkey. After his death, that duty fell to my father's older brother, then to my dad. It came as quite a shock 5 years ago to find myself with the big knife. I both like it and hate it at the same time.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 26, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I cheat with my soups, I use the canned soups as a base.  Take "potato" soup;
> ...


Ya just found two who wouldn't like it, I hate minestrone soup and my wife hates pinto beans.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 26, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



But neither tastes like minestrone soup or pinto beans in that recipe.  It is quite amazing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 26, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Am I a bad person for disliking Samuel on Master Chef Jr? He is a mini Frasier. Very pompous.



A bad person?  No.  He does have a dual personality--sometimes quite obnoxious and sometimes pretty neat.  He showed both sides tonight I think.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 26, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
Tresha and hubby,
Mr. H and his friend,
strollingbones & hubby,
GW's daughter's friend Sachenda,
Peach174,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.​


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 26, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Am I a bad person for disliking Samuel on Master Chef Jr? He is a mini Frasier. Very pompous.


I find people I don't like generally don't like me, so it all works out in the end.  You probably wouldn't be his type either.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 26, 2014)

There is no Thanksgiving where I am.  Lunch was Chicken Biryani; dinner will be soup and salad. I am working all day, and working late because there is a quarterly meeting after work today.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## SixFoot (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 26, 2014)

Hey, I'd like a Algarrobina Frappuccino with a whole grain, nut and berry salmon roll.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 26, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Am I a bad person for disliking Samuel on Master Chef Jr? He is a mini Frasier. Very pompous.
> ...



And sometimes we find out that the people we thought we liked were not all that likable, and some we didn't take to at all turned out to be pretty neat.      Good to see you Esmeralda.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 26, 2014)

Morning!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 26, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> There is no Thanksgiving where I am.  Lunch was Chicken Biryani; dinner will be soup and salad. I am working all day, and working late because there is a quarterly meeting after work today.



You know, last year I went around and around with Nosmoking over businesses who stay open for Thanskgiving.  He was opposed and I took a more live and let live approach to it.  But watching Fox & Friends this morning, they were showing some of the major businesses that won't be staying open tomorrow so their employees can have a day off with family, and I found myself nodding in agreement and feeling all warm and fuzzy about those businesses.  Which tells me that deep down I think folks should be able to be home on Thanksgiving if they want to.  Just some of the big stores that have chosen to close this year:

Sams Club
Hobby Lobby
Chik-fil-a
Dillards
Home Depot
Costco
Ace Hardware
Barnes & Noble
Patagonia
Crate and Barrel
Neiman Marcus
GameStop
Nordstrom
Bed Bath & Beyond
Burlington Coat Factory
REI

And I think if these stores receive favorable publicity for this choice, it will set a new trend.  And Esmeralda might not have to work on Thanksgiving.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 26, 2014)

I woke up about 5:30 this morning and couldn't for the life of me get back to sleep. Watched TV in bed for a while and have been up in my robe for an hour. I'm working on my second cup of organic Guatemalan Estate.We'll be eating at friends' place tomorrow. Kathy and Jim are hosting since Max and I are just too damned busy to put it all together.

A couple folks who would be all alone on Thanksgiving have been invited. One of them should be very interesting if Jim brings out the good rum. Doug is a decent guy; a widower, smart and well read, but after 3 or 4 cocktails, regales those around him with tales of being abducted by aliens and asking everyone to feel the implant near his knee.
Doc's will be open regardless of how many show. The leftovers will go there, both to feed staff and for anyone else who comes hungry.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 26, 2014)

Morning everybody!

I'm finely starting to feel human again. 
I can taste food again. YEAH!
That means I will be able to enjoy my thanksgiving dinner. I have lots to be thankful for on this Thanksgiving Day Tomorrow.
I hope all of you have a great and wonderful Thanksgiving tomorrow.

Wednesdays morning smile


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 26, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> I woke up about 5:30 this morning and couldn't for the life of me get back to sleep. Watched TV in bed for a while and have been up in my robe for an hour. I'm working on my second cup of organic Guatemalan Estate.We'll be eating at friends' place tomorrow. Kathy and Jim are hosting since Max and I are just too damned busy to put it all together.
> 
> A couple folks who would be all alone on Thanksgiving have been invited. One of them should be very interesting if Jim brings out the good rum. Doug is a decent guy; a widower, smart and well read, but after 3 or 4 cocktails, regales those around him with tales of being abducted by aliens and asking everyone to feel the implant near his knee.
> Doc's will be open regardless of how many show. The leftovers will go there, both to feed staff and for anyone else who comes hungry.



And that's the other side of the coin and the one I argued last year.  Everybody doesn't have family close by or someplace warm and fuzzy to be on Thanskgiving and rather than just sit home alone and watch football, they appreciate having someplace to go out; something to do.  In our really big family gatherings, a group shopping expedition or movie has become part of the Thanksgiving tradition.   So I guess my attitude about it is still live and let live.  But I still felt all warm and fuzzy about those big stores closing tomorrow.  And I bet you aren't making folks work tomorrow who really want to be home either.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 26, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Morning everybody!
> 
> I'm finely starting to feel human again.
> I can taste food again. YEAH!
> ...



Well of course you feel better.  We put you on the vigil list!!!!   (kidding)   Seriously, happy to hear you're feeling better.  We'll keep you on the list one more day though to ward off any relapse.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 26, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I woke up about 5:30 this morning and couldn't for the life of me get back to sleep. Watched TV in bed for a while and have been up in my robe for an hour. I'm working on my second cup of organic Guatemalan Estate.We'll be eating at friends' place tomorrow. Kathy and Jim are hosting since Max and I are just too damned busy to put it all together.
> ...


The lady that will be tending bar has no family close by and wanted to work the double today. Donald, (security/barback) will eat with friends then be in about 8.
Max and I will stop by with a plate for each when we leave Kathy and Jim's.

I would never demand anyone work a holiday, but many in this business either prefer to work or have no one near-by.
I'm thinking it should be a decent day for Doc's. Likely half of the other bars in town will close so we'll get some infrequent guests. Tips should be good today as well.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 26, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I cheat with my soups, I use the canned soups as a base.  Take "potato" soup;
> ...



The only ingredient I like is the hamburger.  I don't eat minestrone, any beans but green beans, and almost always avoid tomato.  Hell, I don't even like cornbread.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 26, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Yeah but you're weird.  Lovable, but weird.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 26, 2014)

Okay folks.  I need to put into a couple of hours of vigorous activity here -- making up the guest beds, folding laundry, etc. in advance of house guests arrive around noon.  Catch ya'll later.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 26, 2014)

You probably wouldn't like Alabama food.


----------



## mdk (Nov 26, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving! Safe travels to all of you hitting the road today and tomorrow. It is all ready snowing here in Western PA; however, it doesn't seem to be sticking to the roads just yet.


----------



## mdk (Nov 26, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> You probably wouldn't like Alabama food.



What's not to like? I am a big fan of comfort of food and the South knows how to deliver.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 26, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I hate beans except green beans too!  I even leave them out of my chili and substitute red peppers instead.    If I have chili with beans, there is a big pile of beans at the bottom of my bowl when I'm done.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 26, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > There is no Thanksgiving where I am.  Lunch was Chicken Biryani; dinner will be soup and salad. I am working all day, and working late because there is a quarterly meeting after work today.
> ...


Thanks for the thoughts, but I meant I'm not in the US.  There is no Thanksgiving here: it's an American holiday. I could have taken a personal leave day, but today is a day where there are important quarterly meetings from which_ I cannot be excused.  _


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 26, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay folks.  I need to put into a couple of hours of vigorous activity here -- making up the guest beds, folding laundry, etc. in advance of house guests arrive around noon.  Catch ya'll later.



Have a great day, and Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 26, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Sweetie, Thanksgiving isn't until tomorrow.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 26, 2014)

I was talking to Montrovant....  Beans, greens, fried everything. And ALWAYS, cornbread.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 26, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Okay, but it is the same situation.  I haven't lived in the States in 11.5 years and do not celebrate Thanksgiving, so I guess I got mixed up on the date. Tomorrow, Thursday, it's the same issue.  Cannot take a leave day off work; it would not be allowed. It's just one of those days where my being there is essential.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 26, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> I was talking to Montrovant....  Beans, greens, fried everything. And ALWAYS, cornbread.



Well, at least I like tomatoes and cornbread.  I also like some fried foods, but I try not to eat them very often because they are not very healthy.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 26, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



I'm working tomorrow too.  I don't get holidays off unless I request for it 30-45 days in advance.  I usually just work on Thanksgiving and take Christmas day off.  

I'm just having my Thanksgiving dinner at around 6:00 p.m. is all.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 26, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


If one is sentimental about family and holidays, it can be tough. If you don't mind, it's a good way to earn some overtime.  I just get my regular salary, of course, but if you are in the States, you should get double time or something.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 26, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



I'm considered a subcontractor of sorts, so I never get paid OT.  I only get straight time no matter what, which kind of sucks.  I'm a medical transcriptionist and instead of getting paid on a salary-type basis, I get paid by lines typed, so my job is a little different than a lot of peoples' jobs.    If I had decided to take Thanksgiving day off, I could use "paid time off" (which I earn by working (say 15 minutes of PTO time for an hour of work, just as an example), to get paid for the holiday.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 26, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Ah, I didn't know.  Are you a citizen of another country?  American assigned someplace out of the country?  We have Coffee Shop members from the UK, Canada, Mexico, other parts of Europe, Australia, and I think there was a Philippino and a Korean in there somewhere over the years.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 26, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



LOL, I don't eat chili, either.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 26, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I did data entry from home for 9+ years.  It was the same for me; technically I was a sub-contractor, self-employed and paid by how much work I did, not by time worked.  But it was work I did at home, so it was still nice.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 26, 2014)

Okay, I wish I could stay and play but I have to get back to the dusting, vacuuming, folding.  Later gaters.. . . .


----------



## SixFoot (Nov 26, 2014)

We just got about an inch and a half of snow a couple of hours ago. Its all melting away now. Finally, some normal Missouri weather!


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 26, 2014)

Sherry said:


>





Legs are nice too.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 26, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Look into my eyes.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 26, 2014)

Hey Esmie! Good to see you here!

When I had my stores (two separate ones at different times), I was always open on turkey day. And when I was managing stores (gift/tourist shops down on the waterfront), I always sent the employees home if they wanted to go on turkey day. I stayed cuz that is the BEST day ever for us. Folks are full, want to walk off the food, nothing is open to take their money. Except me.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 26, 2014)

post 15,000?


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 26, 2014)

On the eve of Thanksgiving, there will be, no doubt, a lot of preparatory cooking going on.  Around here, noodles will be rolled out, turkeys will be brined, dinner rolls baked, potatoes peeled and pies baked.

I must make the ham for tomorrow's feast, but I can do that in the morning.  But my brother (the family gourmand) will be slaving away at stove and oven.

When the whole family; Pop, both sets of Grandparents, uncles and aunts would come to Thanksgiving dinner, my brother and I were sequestered in our rooms.  We had a bad habit of being under foot during the climax of the preparations.  But we were pressed into service to serve, clear the table and wash the dishes.

The dining room at the Big House used to feature red shag carpeting.  And I do mean shag.  The fibers were at least an inch and a half long.  These were the days of Mary Tyler Moore flinging her tam into the Minneapolis wind, Nixon on the hot seat, lawn darts and Ford Pintos.  And our dining room carpet accurately reflected the styles of the day.

But that long shag pile was, as it turns out, a significant trip and fall hazard, as demonstrated by my brother as he carried the bowl of sweet peas into the dining room.  He staggered over the long pile of the carpet and the peas went airborne.  They fell like little green hailstones and then sank deep into the carpeting.  I do believe that the following New Year's Eve, we found the last of the forgotten peas from Thanksgiving.

Have a safe, fulfilling, joyous and thankful Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 26, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Moki is doing just fine. He acts like no surgery was ever done! I am doing ok too, thanks for asking.
> Been watching a lot of movies cuz its COLD outside. Winter came early.
> 
> And you?


Sorry it's been so long before I responded.  I've been busy, as usual.  I'm glad Moki is doing well.  I am always amazed at the resilience of our fur-fam friends.  I'm glad you're doing well, too.  Just keep yourself warm, girlfriend!!
Cold?  Not so much here.  We're still hovering around freezing and no snow to speak of.  Winter doesn't seem to be coming at all here.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 26, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.
> 
> And we're still keeping vigil for
> 
> ...


Foxy, Sean says his brother is recovering well and he's looking forward to seeing him over Thanksgiving.  I'd still like to keep him on the vigil list, though.  A firefighter injured executing his duties, such folks deserve every consideration we can send their way.  Thanks to everyone who's been praying & chanting for, or just sending best wishes.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 26, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Uh....eewwww!  Now I'll got bleach my eyeballs.
Thanks!....NOT!!!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 26, 2014)

Gracie said:


> If she bought it from Best Buy, they will charge her a restocking fee...which means it will be the same price if she keeps it since thats how they gouge people.


Yeah.  That's why I won't buy anything at Best Buy.  Once, I bought a laptop that turned out to be defective (a big minus in the first place) and they wanted to charge me a re-stock fee when I took it back.  After pressing the point that they should probably not re-stock defective merchandise, and after their techie confirmed I had not bugged the laptop myself, they finally gave up and refunded my money, without charging their stupid re-stock fee.  I will still not buy from them ever again.  There are plenty of other options.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Nov 26, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> View attachment 34369


I asked hubby once where he'd been all my life. His answer:  gradeschool.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 26, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



The amazing thing is that I wouldn't eat any of those ingredients in the 1 x 4 soup by themselves.  But together, something magic happens.  You don't taste the minestrone soup. You don't taste the pinto beans.  You don't taste the tomatoes.  You don't taste the hamburger.  You taste 1 x 4 soup that is absolutely its own thing.   When my sister-in-law first served it to us up at the cabin, I was highly skeptical as you all are.  But I was really hungry and there was nothing else to eat at the time, so I tried it.  And loved it.  As has everybody I've ever served it to since.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 26, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> On the eve of Thanksgiving, there will be, no doubt, a lot of preparatory cooking going on.  Around here, noodles will be rolled out, turkeys will be brined, dinner rolls baked, potatoes peeled and pies baked.
> 
> I must make the ham for tomorrow's feast, but I can do that in the morning.  But my brother (the family gourmand) will be slaving away at stove and oven.
> 
> ...


Loved the story! I never had big family gatherings. Mainly because it was majorly disfunctional. 
I used to ride around on my bike on turkey day and look in the windows of big families gathered round. Not with my face pressed to the panes..from the street. When I got older, I used to drive around slowly and look inside at families having fun. I so much wanted to be part of those families.


----------



## Spoonman (Nov 26, 2014)

this kid is amazing.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 26, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> this kid is amazing.



That was so much fun to watch.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 26, 2014)

Have you ever considered your legacy?  How will future generations remember you?

If you could go back in time and impart some epic gift to mankind, what would you offer, and when would you offer it?

Would you crib Shakespeare and 'write' Hamlet fifty years before Shakespeare was born?  Would you 'invent' the plow and make the deserts bloom?  Would you bring electricity to the Romans?

It's fun to think about.

I think I'd invent the printing press in Ancient Greece.  Think of all the knowledge lost to time and vandals!  The more the merrier where books go.  More libraries preserving more ideas.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 26, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I'm sure it's delicious, just not something I would normally choose to eat.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 26, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



It's nice in some ways and not so nice in others.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 26, 2014)

Just got back from Colorado Springs, a drive and some shopping, I'm a tired......
Had lunch at Extreme Pizza and dessert at Cold Stone, now if we could just get them to deliver down here in Podunk.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 26, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Have you ever considered your legacy?  How will future generations remember you?
> 
> If you could go back in time and impart some epic gift to mankind, what would you offer, and when would you offer it?
> 
> ...


I'd know where to buy land....... cheap...... What businesses to get into and when to get out.........


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 26, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ever considered your legacy?  How will future generations remember you?
> ...


Ringel the Land Baron!  You could place bets on all the future Kentucky Derby winners or put a bundle on the '69 Mets.

But those are gains for you, unless you decide to out do Andrew Carnegie.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 26, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


I'd start "company stores" and charge everyone 3 times what everything is worth.......  Ya think Boss Tweed left a legacy.........?


----------



## Spoonman (Nov 26, 2014)

I want to wish everyone a very Happy Thanksgiving.  I hope everyone has a lot to be thankful for this year


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 26, 2014)

Have a Happy Thanksgiving all.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 26, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> this kid is amazing.



Wow.  He started out in the groove and stayed in it.  He could be the drummer for most of the bands in the USA.  Quite a talent.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 26, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Have you ever considered your legacy?  How will future generations remember you?
> 
> If you could go back in time and impart some epic gift to mankind, what would you offer, and when would you offer it?
> 
> ...



Wow.  What a question.  Assuming I could get away with it with my head joined to my body, I think I would want to teach.  Geography, philosophy, religion, nutrition, modern medicine, economics.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 26, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > On the eve of Thanksgiving, there will be, no doubt, a lot of preparatory cooking going on.  Around here, noodles will be rolled out, turkeys will be brined, dinner rolls baked, potatoes peeled and pies baked.
> ...



The holidays don't have a lot of happy memories for me as a kid growing up either Gracie.  But they are important to my husband and my kids so we developed our own traditions.  I still don't get quite the kick out of it all that they do, but I don't dread them either.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 26, 2014)

I would go wayyyy back. Way. WAYY. And give them penicillin. Think of the lives that could have been saved.

Oh, and a few machine guns to some ornery apostles that were not pacifists.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 26, 2014)

I am not too impressed with Turkey day. Xmas used to be my favorite but only when I was a really little kid. From age 8 and up...I got on my bike and looked in windows.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 26, 2014)

So I'm working on finishing up the last of my gelled salads for tomorrow and should be able to get to bed at a reasonable hour tonight.  Our houseguests have already retired and Hombre and I are unwinding in the office.  Morning will begin with hot cinnamon rolls, coffee, and a flurry of activity to get the turkey in the oven etc.  But all is well.

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
Tresha and hubby,
Mr. H and his friend,
strollingbones & hubby,
GW's daughter's friend Sachenda,
Peach174,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.​


----------



## peach174 (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone !

Thank you all for your kind words and prayers while I was so sick.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 27, 2014)

have a great Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## SixFoot (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 27, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  Enjoying an early cup of Coffee before we start a busy day with a lot of really good food and time with family.  And to all our Coffee Shop denizens:


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 27, 2014)

Our amazing weather continues: 61 yesterday and today, in the fifties through the weekend.


----------



## Bonita Louise (Nov 27, 2014)

May peace and thankfulness abide in the hearts of All on this day. 

Blessings for a Happy and Joyful Thanksgiving


----------



## Cross (Nov 27, 2014)

Have a Happy Holiday...






Find some time for a peaceful moment...


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 27, 2014)

Slept in this morning, need mo coffee, mo coffee, mo coffee!!!!
The wife didn't put the plastic shopping bags from yesterdays trip away, they were piled on the floor...........  Boo had a wild hair last night, bags scattered all over the house......... 
Got to get lots of stuff cleaned up, hit Stuff Mart one more time and get busy cooking.
Happy, Happy Oink, Oink everyone!!  (We're having ham......)


----------



## Bonita Louise (Nov 27, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Slept in this morning, need mo coffee, mo coffee, mo coffee!!!!
> The wife didn't put the plastic shopping bags from yesterdays trip away, they were piled on the floor...........  Boo had a wild hair last night, bags scattered all over the house.........
> Got to get lots of stuff cleaned up, hit Stuff Mart one more time and get busy cooking.
> Happy, Happy Oink, Oink everyone!!  (We're having ham......)


My oldest daughter is hosting this years festivities and doing the turkey and various other dishes. All the extended families are bringing other food. I am doing the ham and yams..got a nice one at Costco, boneless. Brought one a while back and it was delicious. I do my yams with pine apple, brown sugar and browned marshmallows and everybody loves them..their more of a desert than a vegetable, lol. 
Enjoy!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 27, 2014)

Bonita Louise said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Slept in this morning, need mo coffee, mo coffee, mo coffee!!!!
> ...


Usually we do a Maryland Stuffed Ham but this time I'll make a pineapple, mustard glazed ham.  It's just my wife and I so I buy the smallest butt portion I can find.  We keep it pretty simple, mashed taters, green beans and rolls with a crustless pumpkin pie for the wife and a almond meal pie crust pumpkin pie for me.


----------



## Bonita Louise (Nov 27, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Bonita Louise said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Sounds good!


----------



## Sherry (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm thankful for all of you crazy kids.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 27, 2014)

Taking a breather.  Turkey is in the oven and will come out around 11 our time to make room for the green bean casserole and sweet potato soufflé.  All leaves in the dining table so that it is fully extended.  Smelling really good here.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## R.D. (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 27, 2014)

Getting Ready to join the family for dinner.  I'm bringing a big Pumpkin Pie.  Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 27, 2014)

We will be going to a son's house in about an hour.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 27, 2014)

Made the pumpkin pies and as I took them out of the oven I realized I forgot to add any sweetener.......... 
Looks like it's time for a brown sugar glaze........


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 27, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > There is no Thanksgiving where I am.  Lunch was Chicken Biryani; dinner will be soup and salad. I am working all day, and working late because there is a quarterly meeting after work today.
> ...


I don't work for a retail outlet or a restaurant, so the ones you've listed here would not make an difference to me, if I were living in the States.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 27, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> post 15,000?


You win the door prize.


----------



## Grandma (Nov 27, 2014)

I hope everyone's having a happy Thanksgiving!


Is sweet potato pie safe for cats?


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 27, 2014)

Grandma said:


> I hope everyone's having a happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> 
> Is sweet potato pie safe for cats?


Perfectly fine for dogs and cats.  Matter of fact many vets recommend sweet potatoes (as well as other none meat/grain items) as a good addition to their diets.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 27, 2014)

Back from mom's and a wonderful meal and time with the family. I got my ass kicked at Rummy. We're now watching our annual Thanksgiving movie: Planes, Trains and Automobiles. I hope everyone enjoyed their day.


----------



## Grandma (Nov 27, 2014)

> Perfectly fine for dogs and cats. Matter of fact many vets recommend sweet potatoes (as well as other none meat/grain items) as a good addition to their diets.




Thanks for the info.

There was a slice left unattended at the edge of the table and she went hard at it, like she was starving - she ignored her cat food and even a catnip bribe!


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 27, 2014)

Grandma said:


> > Perfectly fine for dogs and cats. Matter of fact many vets recommend sweet potatoes (as well as other none meat/grain items) as a good addition to their diets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A list of other items that are good for them;

Apples
Peas
Green beans
Popcorn (Hold the butter and salt!)
Carrots
Sweet potatoes
Zucchini and summer squash
Winter squash
Ice chips (Freeze cubes of diluted beef or chicken broth for a real frozen treat!)
Lettuces
Blueberries


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 27, 2014)

By the way, the brown sugar "glaze" worked fine on the sugarless pies.  Of course a gigantic helping of whipped cream per slice helps also.......


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 27, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Made the pumpkin pies and as I took them out of the oven I realized I forgot to add any sweetener..........
> Looks like it's time for a brown sugar glaze........


----------



## Pogo (Nov 27, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > I hope everyone's having a happy Thanksgiving!
> ...



Never heard of that but have heard the contrary.
Cats are carnivores.  I'd respect what Nature put there.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 27, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > I hope everyone's having a happy Thanksgiving!
> ...



I used to have a cat that liked cole slaw and another that liked olives.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 27, 2014)

Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 27, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> By the way, the brown sugar "glaze" worked fine on the sugarless pies.  Of course a gigantic helping of whipped cream per slice helps also.......



Phew!  Right?


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 28, 2014)

I was right! I DID need another piece of pumpkin pie! Mission accomplished.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Nov 28, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Grandma said:
> ...



I had a cat that LOVED pimento stuffed green olives. He would play with it, eat the pimento, play with it, eat the olive and beg for another.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Nov 28, 2014)

Just settling in to a lovely hotel in Daphne after a great thanksgiving dinner with the twin and much of the rest of the family. LSU beat Texas A&M. Have to go back to pick up the mom in the am. She's in the guest bedroom at the twin's. I'm taking food back home with me.

I am so thankful for all of my blessings and home you all are similarly blessed. Xoxoxo


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 28, 2014)

Tresha91203 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I have a rabbit that loves chocolate.  I'm not sure if that's normal.    I had some Oreo cookies out, and he stuck his head in and ran off with one before I could even stand up.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 28, 2014)

Good food.  Good company.  Terrible Cowboys/Eagles game.   Good movies.   And now for a good night's rest. 

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
Tresha and hubby,
Mr. H and his friend,
strollingbones & hubby,
GW's daughter's friend Sachenda,
Peach174,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.







P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.​


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 28, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good food.  Good company.  Terrible Cowboys/Eagles game.   Good movies.   And now for a good night's rest.
> 
> Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.
> 
> ...



Nightie night Foxfyre!  Glad to hear you had a nice day!


----------



## Pogo (Nov 28, 2014)

"Terrible Cowgirls/Eagles game"?   

Just because it wasn't a shutout?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 28, 2014)

Seems everyone here had a nice Thanksgiving.   I work in an industry that runs24/7, 365 days a year.   I've been fortunate the last few years because holidays fell on my weekend days.   This year it's been my day to work while someone else got the holiday. It's not that big a deal for me, though, since I am by myself.   I did treat myself to a pound of king crab legs with garlic butter.   My daughter and her family went to Sochenda's for the weekend and I don't want to call while they're visiting.   I'm sure I'll get a call after she's back home.
My first job tonight was to come out and power up a B747 that's been sitting here for three days.  Then, I made a pot of coffee while I'm waiting for the crew to arrive.   Gotta have priorities, you know. At least the heat comes on efficiently and fast. 
For any of you braving the shopping hoardes Friday, enjoy.  I have to go to the feed store and tank up my truck.  Otherwise, I plan on staying away from every other retail outlet.   
Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## peach174 (Nov 28, 2014)

Tresha91203 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I had a cat that loved eating jalapeños and drank tomato juice. His farts would clear everyone from the room.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 28, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Seems everyone here had a nice Thanksgiving.   I work in an industry that runs24/7, 365 days a year.   I've been fortunate the last few years because holidays fell on my weekend days.   This year it's been my day to work while someone else got the holiday. It's not that big a deal for me, though, since I am by myself.   I did treat myself to a pound of king crab legs with garlic butter.   My daughter and her family went to Sochenda's for the weekend and I don't want to call while they're visiting.   I'm sure I'll get a call after she's back home.
> My first job tonight was to come out and power up a B747 that's been sitting here for three days.  Then, I made a pot of coffee while I'm waiting for the crew to arrive.   Gotta have priorities, you know. At least the heat comes on efficiently and fast.
> For any of you braving the shopping hoardes Friday, enjoy.  I have to go to the feed store and tank up my truck.  Otherwise, I plan on staying away from every other retail outlet.
> Happy Holidays to all!



Well, I know I won't be shopping today!    I hate big crowds!


----------



## peach174 (Nov 28, 2014)

We had a great thanksgiving - good food and great movies all day.

Happy Friday!


----------



## mdk (Nov 28, 2014)

Happy Friday folks! I hope everyone had a wonderful and meaningful Thanksgiving. Stay safe out there you Black Friday shoppers.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 28, 2014)

Okay all you sluggish over eaters, Up and at em!!  Drop on the floor and give me twenty, full packs and gear, we're running Currahee


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 28, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Seems everyone here had a nice Thanksgiving.   I work in an industry that runs24/7, 365 days a year.   I've been fortunate the last few years because holidays fell on my weekend days.   This year it's been my day to work while someone else got the holiday. It's not that big a deal for me, though, since I am by myself.   I did treat myself to a pound of king crab legs with garlic butter.   My daughter and her family went to Sochenda's for the weekend and I don't want to call while they're visiting.   I'm sure I'll get a call after she's back home.
> My first job tonight was to come out and power up a B747 that's been sitting here for three days.  Then, I made a pot of coffee while I'm waiting for the crew to arrive.   Gotta have priorities, you know. At least the heat comes on efficiently and fast.
> For any of you braving the shopping hoardes Friday, enjoy.  I have to go to the feed store and tank up my truck.  Otherwise, I plan on staying away from every other retail outlet.
> Happy Holidays to all!



Good morning all, and I'm with you GW.  We're NOT doing the Black Friday thing today.  Our family here is headed out for the zoo and aquarium later this morning.  Hombre and I most likely won't join them though and will spend a day recuperating.


Ringel05 said:


> Okay all you sluggish over eaters, Up and at em!!  Drop on the floor and give me twenty, full packs and gear, we're running Currahee



Twenty?   We're going for one. . . .


----------



## Sherry (Nov 28, 2014)

In my house, today is the first official day for...


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 28, 2014)

Tresha91203 said:


> Just settling in to a lovely hotel in Daphne after a great thanksgiving dinner with the twin and much of the rest of the family. LSU beat Texas A&M. Have to go back to pick up the mom in the am. She's in the guest bedroom at the twin's. I'm taking food back home with me.
> 
> I am so thankful for all of my blessings and home you all are similarly blessed. Xoxoxo


You're in Daphne and you didn't stop by Doc Holliday's????


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 28, 2014)

Looked out the back door this morning and up on the second tier of the back yard was a long hair tuxedo cat scavenging what was probably the left over popcorn we toss out.  I stepped out expecting the cat to take off, nope it came right over to me purring so loud I could hear it from across the yard and I realized it was still a kitten.  Gave it some dry food which it dove into then would come over and rub up against me then back to the food.  Gave it some half and half which again disappeared.  It laid on the back door mat till I cracked the door and let it and my oldest cat "meet".......  not a good response by either.  Closed the door and checked back 10 minutes later, the kitten was gone.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 28, 2014)

Sherry said:


> In my house, today is the first official day for...



We are too.      Our music library contains more Christmas albums than any other genre


----------



## boedicca (Nov 28, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Seems everyone here had a nice Thanksgiving.   I work in an industry that runs24/7, 365 days a year.   I've been fortunate the last few years because holidays fell on my weekend days.   This year it's been my day to work while someone else got the holiday. It's not that big a deal for me, though, since I am by myself.   I did treat myself to a pound of king crab legs with garlic butter.   My daughter and her family went to Sochenda's for the weekend and I don't want to call while they're visiting.   I'm sure I'll get a call after she's back home.
> ...






I would rather stab myself with an icepick than endure shopping hordes.  

It's much more comfy to shop on the internets.  I already for a fabulous deal on the "house present" that mr. boe and I agreed on for this year, so I'm done.

w00t!  Which means I can just enjoy the rest of the weekend!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 28, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Looked out the back door this morning and up on the second tier of the back yard was a long hair tuxedo cat scavenging what was probably the left over popcorn we toss out.  I stepped out expecting the cat to take off, nope it came right over to me purring so loud I could hear it from across the yard and I realized it was still a kitten.  Gave it some dry food which it dove into then would come over and rub up against me then back to the food.  Gave it some half and half which again disappeared.  It laid on the back door mat till I cracked the door and let it and my oldest cat "meet".......  not a good response by either.  Closed the door and checked back 10 minutes later, the kitten was gone.



Our first Siamese tom and one of our very favorite cats ever we got that way.  Showed up as a tiny kitten in our driveway one morning.  Of course we took him in, furnished food and water.  When we were unable to locate an owner, he became ours.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 28, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Hey Boe.  Good to see you.   We don't do the shopping thing except on the internet any more.  We were all done a couple of weeks ago except for one last package that was backordered and I just checked.  It is out for delivery today.  With Amazon Prime we probably pay a little more for the stuff but save on shipping.  And it is delivered to our front door in two or three days.   The only thing I fear is that stores will eventually be obsolete and we won't be able to find one when we need one.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 28, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




J'adore Amazon Prime.   It's somewhat of a rip off in that they adjust the prices so that they are slightly below competing Price+Shipping elsewhere...but it's So Convenient.  Plus, they have excellent service if there is something wrong with an order.

I use the subscription service for vitamins and personal care items, which means extra discounts and less shopping hassles!

The rest of my holiday shopping is relatively easy.  My extended family just exchanges token gifts of goodies (i.e., chocolate, wine)...and we give the nieces and nephews cash.


----------



## R.D. (Nov 28, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay all you sluggish over eaters, Up and at em!!  Drop on the floor and give me twenty, full packs and gear, we're running Currahee


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 28, 2014)

What a great Thanksgiving. 2-1/2 days spent with family at a local cabin retreat. 
The main house had an unheated enclosed patio that we used for a walk-in beer cooler. 
Spent Wednesday night huddled around the fire ring in a driving snow.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Nov 28, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> > Just settling in to a lovely hotel in Daphne after a great thanksgiving dinner with the twin and much of the rest of the family. LSU beat Texas A&M. Have to go back to pick up the mom in the am. She's in the guest bedroom at the twin's. I'm taking food back home with me.
> ...



Where is Doc Holiday's? I'm going by again next month and would love to stop in!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 28, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> What a great Thanksgiving. 2-1/2 days spent with family at a local cabin retreat.
> The main house had an unheated enclosed patio that we used for a walk-in beer cooler.
> Spent Wednesday night huddled around the fire ring in a driving snow.



Oooooo when I was much younger I would have loved that.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 28, 2014)

Took a drive out Route 350 (the original Santa Fe trail) to La Junta and Bent's Fort.  I picked up a volunteer application and bought some items in the gift store then went to a couple of mom and pop stores in town.


----------



## Spoonman (Nov 28, 2014)

I did something for thanks giving this year that I don't think I've ever done before.  shoveled snow.

walking in to town to get bagels this morning










the homestead


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 28, 2014)

Beautiful Spoonie.  At least you're south of Buffalo.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 28, 2014)

Those pics look cold, but pretty and peaceful.


----------



## Spoonman (Nov 28, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Beautiful Spoonie.  At least you're south of Buffalo.


those poor guys really got hammered


----------



## Spoonman (Nov 28, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Those pics look cold, but pretty and peaceful.



not all that cold.  in the upper 20's today.  I had fun hiking though the woods today.  perfect weather for it





yes, I'm in this picture.   can you see me?


----------



## Sherry (Nov 28, 2014)

Um, upper 20's...I would die.


----------



## Spoonman (Nov 28, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Um, upper 20's...I would die.


when you put a - in front of the 20,  then that's cold


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 28, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Um, upper 20's...I would die.



Naw you get used to it.

But it has been a long, busy three days here, and Mama Fox is weary.  I'm going to go find a pillow early tonight and see if I can manage to get more than four hours sleep for a change.  Tomorrow is another day.

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
Tresha and hubby,
Mr. H and his friend,
strollingbones & hubby,
GW's daughter's friend Sachenda,
Peach174,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.​


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 29, 2014)

Tresha91203 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Tresha91203 said:
> ...


Foley. Send me a PM and I'll give you the address.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 29, 2014)

What a wonderful day yesterday, 66 degrees and blue skies.  55 right now and it is not even dawn yet.  Might get to 60.  Have a slight storm coming in the High pressure drops south east a bit.

Great thanksgiving weekend.  Enjoying ourselves.  Tree up last Wednesday,  Will put some more window lights up today.

Have a good Saturday, guys.


----------



## Spoonman (Nov 29, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Um, upper 20's...I would die.
> ...


I've spoken to oddball through e mail.  he is doing well


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 29, 2014)

Good morning all.  Just saw our house guests off on their way home to Texas and the house seems eerily quiet now.  And while I loved having them here and hated to see them go, I have to admit I'm needing a day with no responsibilities to regroup.

A crisp 32 degrees at the moment but we'll be in the mid 60's later today and again tomorrow before temps drop back into the mid 50's, still unseasonably warm for us this time of year.  No precip in sight.

So now the question is.  To decorate the house for Christmas or not?  Several of our neighbors already have their outside decorations up and according to Facebook, a lot of our Facebook friends have their Christmas trees up.  Seems everything is fast forwarded this year.

Ah well.  I don't have to think about that today.  I'll think about that tomorrow. . .for now, more coffee.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 29, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Yes.  The last conversation I had with him he thought he might be able to be back here, but that was some time ago.  I miss him and his Saturday morning cartoons.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 29, 2014)

And for today's helpful tip:


----------



## SixFoot (Nov 29, 2014)

Morning, everyone. Two Thanksgiving feasts was too much for me. I still feel like I should be in a dark cave hibernating...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 29, 2014)

Living alone with six cats, one who is aptly named for Gen. W.T. Sherman, I am relieved of decorating.  If I did put up a tree, a couple of my cats would be doing their best Hobbes imitations, too.  Personally, I don't find chasing tree ornaments all over the house all that much fun, either, although some of my furry, four-legged roommates think it's the best thing since sliced bread.
Weather's been cooler, hovering between 16 and low- to mid-20s.  It even started snowing a teensy bit an hour ago.  Just enough to hide the patchy ice on roads and parking lots, too!
School is over in two weeks.  What ever will I do with my weekends?  Never mind, I am so far behind with so many projects, I'm sure something will occur to me.  I need to build my buddy's Christmas present.  It's a large cribbage board complete with drawers and cup holders.
Hope everyone enjoys their day.  Stay warm.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 29, 2014)

We have a few Christmas items here, the vast majority are still in storage.  Guess I should put out what I have......


----------



## R.D. (Nov 29, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Living alone with six cats, one who is aptly named for Gen. W.T. Sherman, I am relieved of decorating.  If I did put up a tree, a couple of my cats would be doing their best Hobbes imitations, too.  Personally, I don't find chasing tree ornaments all over the house all that much fun, either, although some of my furry, four-legged roommates think it's the best thing since sliced bread.
> Weather's been cooler, hovering between 16 and low- to mid-20s.  It even started snowing a teensy bit an hour ago.  Just enough to hide the patchy ice on roads and parking lots, too!
> School is over in two weeks.  What ever will I do with my weekends?  Never mind, I am so far behind with so many projects, I'm sure something will occur to me.  I need to build my buddy's Christmas present.  It's a large cribbage board complete with drawers and cup holders.
> Hope everyone enjoys their day.  Stay warm.


Cribbage is my daughters and my favorite game.  We can play for hours and hours.   What a cool gift


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 29, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> I did something for thanks giving this year that I don't think I've ever done before.  shoveled snow.
> 
> walking in to town to get bagels this morning
> 
> ...



Beautiful!  The snow looks so pretty until it gets all brown and disgusting.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 29, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Those pics look cold, but pretty and peaceful.
> ...



  Good hiding spot!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 29, 2014)

Morning SixFoot.  I'm feeling the same way with just one Thanksgiving feast but life is good.

And as we are compiling the rest of our holiday meals. . .


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 29, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Um, upper 20's...I would die.



I live in NE, so temps that cold are not unusual.  If you dress for it, you can feel fine.  It's not really so much the cold that gets to me as it is the wind.  The winds here in the winter are just frigid.  Brrrrr!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 29, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > I did something for thanks giving this year that I don't think I've ever done before.  shoveled snow.
> ...



That didn't happen to Spoonie much last year I don't think.  He seems to live in the place that gets more snow than any of us.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 29, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Last year, we had huge piles of disgusting brown snow everywhere.  You track that stuff into the house and it's all over your shoes.     The back yard still looked pretty though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 29, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Um, upper 20's...I would die.
> ...



It is popular to say that it gets hot and it gets cold here but it is okay because it is a 'dry heat' or a 'dry cold'.  Well let me tell you, 105 degrees of 'dry heat' is HOT.  And 20 degrees of 'dry cold' in a 30 mph wind is COLD.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 29, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



One of my neighbor's brothers died in Arizona from exposure when he went camping ill equipped on a mountain in Arizona.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 29, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I different take on watch out were the huskies go and don't you eat that...... brown snow........


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 29, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


A lot of people underestimate the weather in the mountains and in the deserts.  In the high mountains we can have snow up through June and in the deserts the temps can range from the 100s during the day to freezing at night.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 29, 2014)

Speaking of weather we're supposed to be in the high 60s today with a front moving in this afternoon.  Winds expected to be in the 65 mph range, gusts up to 80 mph with temps dropping into the 30s.  Right now it's 60 but there seems to be a cloud hanging over us with blue skies all around.....  Not so ancient aliens.......?


----------



## Sherry (Nov 29, 2014)

I have a nice grill, but no idea how to use it...tonight I get to enjoy someone making burgers on the grill.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Nov 29, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



I forget which comedian said it, but next time someone dismisses it as a dry heat, say, "Yeah? So's an oven!"


----------



## Spoonman (Nov 29, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


they are salt and sand happy around here too.   I hate it


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 29, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Yep.  You learn to layer if you're going to be changing altitudes dramatically.  There can be 6 or 8 feet of snow on the mountain tops and bare ground on the desert floor.  We have three different weather reports for Albuquerque alone because of the sharp differences in elevation across the span of the city as well as it being affected according to how close you live to the mountain.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 29, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Here too.  I'll have to post some pictures when the snow arrives.  We have only a dusting of snow on the ground leftover from Thanksgiving night.


----------



## Spoonman (Nov 29, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


  this one was kind of nice. they weren't ready with the sand and salt so everything is still nice and white


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 29, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Living alone with six cats, one who is aptly named for Gen. W.T. Sherman, I am relieved of decorating.  If I did put up a tree, a couple of my cats would be doing their best Hobbes imitations, too.  Personally, I don't find chasing tree ornaments all over the house all that much fun, either, although some of my furry, four-legged roommates think it's the best thing since sliced bread.
> Weather's been cooler, hovering between 16 and low- to mid-20s.  It even started snowing a teensy bit an hour ago.  Just enough to hide the patchy ice on roads and parking lots, too!
> School is over in two weeks.  What ever will I do with my weekends?  Never mind, I am so far behind with so many projects, I'm sure something will occur to me.  I need to build my buddy's Christmas present.  It's a large cribbage board complete with drawers and cup holders.
> Hope everyone enjoys their day.  Stay warm.



Oh, I used to love to play cribbage.  How fun a really nice big cribbage board would be.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 29, 2014)

Tresha91203 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I hadn't thought about that but that's right.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 29, 2014)

By the way, if ya'll are still making out your Christmas lists, here's what I want for Christmas:






He's seven feet tall, fully functional, and is a real bargain at $49,999.95.

The top-of-the-line model should be able to vacuum wouldn't you think?


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 29, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> By the way, if ya'll are still making out your Christmas lists, here's what I want for Christmas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One would hope.  I want one that cleans bathrooms too!


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm just looking for a nice little spot in the Caribbean for a vacation getaway as a nice present if anyone feels generous.

This one aught to to do the trick and it's a real bargain at $18 Million.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 29, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> By the way, if ya'll are still making out your Christmas lists, here's what I want for Christmas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is Robbie the robot, who featured in the film, the forbidden planet, and was also used in an episode of Columbo.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 29, 2014)

I don't know why, but I found this very funny at the baby part......


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 29, 2014)

The scalloped potatoes, ham with broccoli is in the oven......


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 29, 2014)

Last night I watched Errol Flynn in the Santa Fe Trail........  Haven't laughed that hard in quite a while........  Other than the characters portrayed, the military uniforms and to a small degree the events that took place, not one thing about the movie was historically authentic.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 29, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, if ya'll are still making out your Christmas lists, here's what I want for Christmas:
> ...



Right.  But they do have them for sale now at $50k a pop.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 29, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Last night I watched Errol Flynn in the Santa Fe Trail........  Haven't laughed that hard in quite a while........  Other than the characters portrayed, the military uniforms and to a small degree the events that took place, not one thing about the movie was historically authentic.



I love old movies for just that kind of hokeyness that makes them special.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 29, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Last night I watched Errol Flynn in the Santa Fe Trail........  Haven't laughed that hard in quite a while........  Other than the characters portrayed, the military uniforms and to a small degree the events that took place, not one thing about the movie was historically authentic.
> ...


Used to be for me but as a historian with extensive knowledge of the time period I have a hard time with the complete hokeyness now unless the movie is supposed to be intentionally hokey.
I guess the biggest problem I have is most people actually believe the tripe Hollywood feeds them as completely authentic/accurate history.  
How many people honestly think (due to Hollywood westerns) that the west was populated primarily by cowboys, blood thirsty gunslingers with a few scattered townsfolk and the lone old miner that drifted into town from time to time? Not only that they believe everyone carried Colt Peacemakers and Winchester rifles, wore modern jeans, fancy cowboy shirts, modern cowboy boots and hats.  They think mountain men were all bearded individuals blazing trails through the mountains constantly fighting off hostile Indians, etc, etc......... 
It's too bad because the reality is even more interesting and fascinating.


----------



## Grandma (Nov 29, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, if ya'll are still making out your Christmas lists, here's what I want for Christmas:
> ...



And _Lost In Space_, for which they changed out his lower legs.

"Danger, Will Robinson!!"


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 29, 2014)

Tresha91203 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I compared Albuquerque's "dry heat" to Thanksgiving. If you want to know what "dry heat" is, the next time you roast a turkey, stick your head in the oven for about 5 minutes.


*ROLL TIDE!!!*

Alabama wins the Iron bowl 55-44


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 29, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, if ya'll are still making out your Christmas lists, here's what I want for Christmas:
> ...


I want one that can tote 100 pounds of ice and 2 half kegs of beer.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 29, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> I'm just looking for a nice little spot in the Caribbean for a vacation getaway as a nice present if anyone feels generous.
> 
> This one aught to to do the trick and it's a real bargain at $18 Million.



I've already asked Santa!


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 30, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  I slept through the sign off again last night but nothing had changed on the list in the last 24 hours.  Enjoying a good cup of coffee and a few minutes before we need to leave for church and brunch.  And then will have to decide what I want to do with the rest of the day.  Hope everybody is having a good Sunday.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 30, 2014)

For today's suggestion for Christmas gifts, could I interest anybody in these Dolce & Gibbons DG20278 sunglasses as a stocking stuffer? They are modestly priced at $383,609.99 and I believe shipping is free.






                           But if that doesn't quite fit your shopping budget, for that person who has everything, there are only 50 seats left on the Virgin Galatic space flights scheduled to launch in about 2 years.  The tickets are discounted at $200,000 each.  Treat that special person to a once-in-a-lifetime space adventure:


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 30, 2014)

Seriously, if you were offered a seat on the maiden voyage on that private space flight, would you do it?


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 30, 2014)

Good morning!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 30, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Seriously, if you were offered a seat on the maiden voyage on that private space flight, would you do it?



Probably not.    There are a lot of things I would rather do here on earth.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 30, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Seriously, if you were offered a seat on the maiden voyage on that private space flight, would you do it?



That would be a tough call.  I hate flying, but I love the idea of space travel.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 30, 2014)

Was up till almost 2am, that's what I get for taking an afternoon nap.  Suckin' down coffee trying to wake up.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 30, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Seriously, if you were offered a seat on the maiden voyage on that private space flight, would you do it?


Space travel isn't on my bucket list, I think I'd pass.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 30, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Seriously, if you were offered a seat on the maiden voyage on that private space flight, would you do it?




I'd do it in a heartbeat.  I think to travel into space would be amazing.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 30, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Seriously, if you were offered a seat on the maiden voyage on that private space flight, would you do it?


Damned straight!

I added a ROLL TIDE last night but must explain for those of you not familiar with real football.
Alabama is all about football. While there are some folk here that grew up in Mississippi who will root for Mississippi State or Ole Miss, a few from Louisiana who remain loyal to LSU and even some who favor the Florida Seminoles, Most everyone is either an Alabama or Auburn fan.
Last night was Iron Bowl; the yearly game between the two rivals. Alabama came in ranked #1 (as they should have been) and Auburn as #14.
Doc Holliday's was decorated in Crimson and white and orange and blue and by kick-off at 6:45 central, the bar was full of fans talking smack.
Alabama jumped out to an early lead despite blowing the opening kickoff. Auburn fumbled on their first play and 'Bama had 7 points a minute and a half later.
Bama built on their lead for a while until they seemed to take a vacation. Auburn was able to take a healthy lead that any real football fan knew wasn't going to last. It didn't.
The Tide rolled all over the War Beagles in the 4th quarter and hung on to win 55-44. Half the folks at Doc's were elated and half deflated, but everyone stood up for the National Anthem of the State of Alabama when it was done.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 30, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, if you were offered a seat on the maiden voyage on that private space flight, would you do it?
> ...



I prefer NFL.  The best of the best.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 30, 2014)

Good morning, everyone.  Slept late today, feel good.

38, chilly, gray skies.


----------



## mdk (Nov 30, 2014)

Good afternoon. I hope everyone is having a great day thus far.  I am watching football and preparing home-made chicken pot pies for dinner. Cheers!


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 30, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Only because your state has crap college football teams


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 30, 2014)

mdk said:


> Good afternoon. I hope everyone is having a great day thus far.  I am watching football and preparing home-made chicken pot pies for dinner. Cheers!


Football is played on Saturday.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 30, 2014)

Turkey #2 is in the oven and I'm off to Doc's to open up.
NASCAR is over for the season. It's a shame there will be no decent sports to watch on TV today. Maybe I can get some curling on BBC?


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 30, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Yes, but we have the Patriots.


----------



## mdk (Nov 30, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon. I hope everyone is having a great day thus far.  I am watching football and preparing home-made chicken pot pies for dinner. Cheers!
> ...



lol. I watched football all day yesterday. Pitt, Penn State, Iron Bowl, Ole Miss, and even Boise St. I plan on doing the same today but with the NFL.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 30, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon. I hope everyone is having a great day thus far.  I am watching football and preparing home-made chicken pot pies for dinner. Cheers!
> ...



No Sunday!    Today at 4:00 pm EST is when the REAL football begins.


----------



## mdk (Nov 30, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Who?


----------



## alan1 (Nov 30, 2014)

Getting older and having your body parts start wearing out sure does suck.

About six weeks ago I'm sitting at my computer on a Saturday morning enjoying my coffee and reading the news.  Suddenly I cough and HOLYSONOFGUN, that hurt.  I threw my back out.  600mg ibuprofen did almost nothing to ease the pain.  Lower back was in constant pain, standing or walking further aggravated the pain in my back and walking in particular felt like somebody was ramming a red hod poker down the back of my left leg from the hip to the knee.  I suffered through the weekend and visited my primary care physician first thing Monday morning.  He prescribed flexeril (muscle relaxant), hydrocodone for pain and 600mg ibuprofen for anti-inflammatory.  It got better fairly quickly and within 2 weeks and I stopped taking meds, having only used about half the flexeril and hydrocone.

About 3 weeks ago I started getting some intermittent pain in my left hip, mostly just when changing position from sitting to standing or from standing to sitting.  Once vertical or seated there wasn't any pain.  I self-medicated 600mg ibuprofen a day and that seemed to help.  some days it was better, some days it was worse.  Thanksgiving day I was pain free until about 9:00 that night.  Friday, after work, the hip pain gradually returned and by 7:00 it was a constant dull ache but with sharp stabbing pain when going from sitting to standing.  By 9:00, no position was comfortable, it wasn't unbearable though.  That night, I barely slept as i could not get comfortable and the pain got worse and worse throughout the night.  Saturday morning I attempted to get out bed at about 7:30 and every movement caused excruciating pain in my left hip.  Also, I had some numbness on the skin of my upper left leg.  I laid in bed for another hour.  By 8:30 the call of nature forced me to attempt to get out of bed.  The pain in my hip was unbearable and I was unable to put any weight on my left leg.  I hobbled to the bathroom using my arms to support my weight by leaning on the dresser, clutching doorjambs and using doorknobs for support.  I then struggled to my living room, the leftover hydrocodone was at my computer desk.  Fortunately my house is fairly small and no stairs.  On a scale of 1 - 10, the pain was a good solid 9.  Dang it, I didn't have any liquid to swallow the pill with.  It hurt so bad I didn't think there was anyway I could make it to the kitchen to get water.  I swallowed the hydrocodone dry.  

Even just sitting, the pain was intense.  After about 30 minutes I took a flexeril.  My plan was to knock back the pain and visit my doctor first thing Monday morning when the office opened.  By 9:30 the pain had been reduced from a 9 to a 7.5.  I didn't think there was any way I could suffer like this through the entire weekend.  Since the doctors office is closed for the weekend, I decided to go to the hospital emergency room.  This would be my first ever visit to an ER for treatment for myself.  It took me a half an hour to get dressed.  I could barely put any weight on my left leg, so walking consisted of 3 to 6 inch steps at a time and using whatever stable piece of furniture within grasp to lean on.  It was 10:00 by the time I made it to my car.  Fortunately, there was parking close to the ER entrance.  I hobbled in using 3 to 6 inch steps.  At the front door was a man appearing to be in his late 60's being removed from his car and put into a wheelchair, he looked bad.  The lady at the front desk asked me what was wrong and I told her I was in extreme pain, but maybe they should work on the guy in the wheelchair first.  I'm glad I did that.  The quick analysis done on the other man indicated that he'd had a stroke, a real emergency unlike me, and they rushed him to examination.

Good fortune smiles upon me, the ER isn't busy and I'm in an exam room within 15 minutes, a doctor and nurse arrived in the room the same time I did.  The nurse takes my vitals and the doctor asks me some questions to asses my condition.  I feel a bit foolish being in an ER, it's not like I'm having a heart attack, stroke, bleeding profusely or an obvious broken bone or some other trauma.  They tell me to disrobe and to put on a hospital gown, then leave so I can do that in private.  Undressing takes me almost as long as it took me to get dressed, I'm barely finished and the doctor is back in the room.  More questions from the doctor, and I make sure that I inform her that I had already taken some hydrocodone and flexeril or I wouldn't have been able to make it to the hospital under my own power.  I tell it was left over drugs from a back injury 6 weeks ago.  She performs her physical exam and is bothered by the numbness and horrible reflexes in my left leg.  She doesn't think it is a hip problem.  And off to x-rays I go.

The x-rays show my hip to fine.  My lower back is another story.  Significant degeneration of some of the disks in my lower back are obvious in the x-ray.  Nerves in my spinal cord are being aggravated with the pain being manifested in my hip.  She prescribes oxycodone (stronger than hydrocodone) for pain relief, a higher dosage of flexeril and prednisone (a steroid) to round out my drug cocktail.  She can tell I can't walk worth a damn, so crutches are issued to me for mobility.  A referral to an orthopedic is also given but according to my insurance, that really needs to come from my primary care physician.  My primary care physician can just pass on her referral without examining me, so I will be visiting them come Monday morning.

By 4:00pm yesterday I'd become a lot more mobile, still not pain free, but a lot less pain.  I got a good nights sleep.  First thing this morning was a little rough, I had to wait for the medical cocktail to kick in before I could abandon the crutches long enough take a shower.  Yesterday I was in such bad shape that I couldn't even make coffee before leaving the house.  Probably the first time in over 25 years that I didn't have a morning cup of coffee. 

But as always, there is good news.  Many of you know that I collect fossils, skulls and tribal artifacts.  On Friday I received the latest addition to my collection.  An intersection of tribal artifact and skull.  I acquired a Borneo Dayak tribe headhunted skull.  Head hunted trophy skulls from the Dayak typically run $3-6k depending upon age, preservation and adornments.  I paid less than half the lower figure for a Dayak trophy skull originally collected by an anthropologist doing field study of the Dayak's in the 60's.  It was likely taken as a trophy during the early 1900's, possibly late 1800's.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 30, 2014)

What a pretty day we're having...blue skies and 75. The perfect weather for getting the lanai hosed down. I am going to miss the great temps we're expecting this week...I'll be traveling to DC, and the weather forecast looks miserable. I hope you all are enjoying your Sunday.


----------



## R.D. (Nov 30, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Getting older and having your body parts start wearing out sure does suck.
> 
> About six weeks ago I'm sitting at my computer on a Saturday morning enjoying my coffee and reading the news.  Suddenly I cough and HOLYSONOFGUN, that hurt.  I threw my back out.  600mg ibuprofen did almost nothing to ease the pain.  Lower back was in constant pain, standing or walking further aggravated the pain in my back and walking in particular felt like somebody was ramming a red hod poker down the back of my left leg from the hip to the knee.  I suffered through the weekend and visited my primary care physician first thing Monday morning.  He prescribed flexeril (muscle relaxant), hydrocodone for pain and 600mg ibuprofen for anti-inflammatory.  It got better fairly quickly and within 2 weeks and I stopped taking meds, having only used about half the flexeril and hydrocone.
> 
> ...


You're still in better shape than your friend


----------



## Sherry (Nov 30, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Getting older and having your body parts start wearing out sure does suck.
> 
> About six weeks ago I'm sitting at my computer on a Saturday morning enjoying my coffee and reading the news.  Suddenly I cough and HOLYSONOFGUN, that hurt.  I threw my back out.  600mg ibuprofen did almost nothing to ease the pain.  Lower back was in constant pain, standing or walking further aggravated the pain in my back and walking in particular felt like somebody was ramming a red hod poker down the back of my left leg from the hip to the knee.  I suffered through the weekend and visited my primary care physician first thing Monday morning.  He prescribed flexeril (muscle relaxant), hydrocodone for pain and 600mg ibuprofen for anti-inflammatory.  It got better fairly quickly and within 2 weeks and I stopped taking meds, having only used about half the flexeril and hydrocone.
> 
> ...



Wow Alan, my heart really goes out to you...I hope the Orthopedist has some encouraging news. I'd offer a hug, but am afraid it would hurt too much.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 30, 2014)

R.D. said:


> You're still in better shape than your friend


Indeed I am.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 30, 2014)

alan1 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > You're still in better shape than your friend
> ...



Indeed you are still a young man compared to some of us, but I tell you this getting old stuff ain't for sissies.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 30, 2014)

Sherry said:


> What a pretty day we're having...blue skies and 75. The perfect weather for getting the lanai hosed down. I am going to miss the great temps we're expecting this week...I'll be traveling to DC, and the weather forecast looks miserable. I hope you all are enjoying your Sunday.



Well look at your trip to DC as a gentle reminder of how blessed you are to live where you do instead of there.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 30, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Wow Alan, my heart really goes out to you...I hope the Orthopedist has some encouraging news. I'd offer a hug, but am afraid it would hurt too much.


In lieu of a hug, I'm sure I could handle a blo---------  oops, that was inappropriate.  Wrong message board.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 30, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > What a pretty day we're having...blue skies and 75. The perfect weather for getting the lanai hosed down. I am going to miss the great temps we're expecting this week...I'll be traveling to DC, and the weather forecast looks miserable. I hope you all are enjoying your Sunday.
> ...


And be careful Sherry, DC is the most dangerous place in the US.  The 10 Most Dangerous States in America - Pg.10 - TheStreet


----------



## R.D. (Nov 30, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Wow Alan, my heart really goes out to you...I hope the Orthopedist has some encouraging news. I'd offer a hug, but am afraid it would hurt too much.
> ...


Wait,  what?
We drink here...


----------



## Sherry (Nov 30, 2014)

R.D. said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



 Perfect.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 30, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Wait,  what?
> We drink here...


Yeah, yeah, that's what I meant, a fancy martini.
Thanks for the out, RD


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 30, 2014)

mdk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Only the BEST football team in the world!  Okay, okay I'm a little biased.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 30, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Getting older and having your body parts start wearing out sure does suck.
> 
> About six weeks ago I'm sitting at my computer on a Saturday morning enjoying my coffee and reading the news.  Suddenly I cough and HOLYSONOFGUN, that hurt.  I threw my back out.  600mg ibuprofen did almost nothing to ease the pain.  Lower back was in constant pain, standing or walking further aggravated the pain in my back and walking in particular felt like somebody was ramming a red hod poker down the back of my left leg from the hip to the knee.  I suffered through the weekend and visited my primary care physician first thing Monday morning.  He prescribed flexeril (muscle relaxant), hydrocodone for pain and 600mg ibuprofen for anti-inflammatory.  It got better fairly quickly and within 2 weeks and I stopped taking meds, having only used about half the flexeril and hydrocone.
> 
> ...



Oh my.  That sounds terrible.  So sorry to hear.    Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 30, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Oh my.  That sounds terrible.  So sorry to hear.    Hope you feel better soon.


I do feel better, the drug cocktail is working its magic.
My preference is to be off the pharmaceuticals as soon as possible.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 30, 2014)

alan1 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my.  That sounds terrible.  So sorry to hear.    Hope you feel better soon.
> ...



Yes, you should very careful with them and only take them strictly as advised by your physician because they can be very addicting.  I've known people who have been injured (and typed about strangers too for my job) whose lives have been ruined by prescription drug addiction.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 30, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Abuse of prescription drugs can be every bit as harmful as abuse of illegal drugs.  I have an addictive nature so I am acutely aware that I need to exercise caution.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 30, 2014)

I LOVE Look-out mobile security. I lost my phone today. I looked here at the house and all over the bar. I was figuring that someone picked it up last night.
I went to T-Mobile to see if they could track it and was told that it "could" be done but not till Monday. The guy asked if I had Lookout on the phone. I do. We punched in my email address and password and it told me that the phone was about 6 feet from the front of Doc's.

It was on my desk in the office, where I put it down when I picked up our coats and Mrs. Ernie's purse at closing time last night. The arrow was about 10 feet off. Pretty good, I'd say. Good enough that I may just upgrade to the paid version.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 30, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Like I said, "crap" The Dolphins beat them.


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 30, 2014)

I was browsing the aisles at the dollar store, waiting on the Mrs. to finish shopping. Thirsty, but all they had were sugar-added juices and pop. Then I spotted a 20 oz bottle of 100%.... prune juice. I haven't had that in years and like I said, I was thirsty. Took a few swigs (reminds me of Dr. Pepper) then stuck it in the fridge to cool down. Ended up drinking most all of it today when my innards started percolating. You can figure the rest of the story LOL.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 30, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Getting older and having your body parts start wearing out sure does suck.
> 
> About six weeks ago I'm sitting at my computer on a Saturday morning enjoying my coffee and reading the news.  Suddenly I cough and HOLYSONOFGUN, that hurt.  I threw my back out.  600mg ibuprofen did almost nothing to ease the pain.  Lower back was in constant pain, standing or walking further aggravated the pain in my back and walking in particular felt like somebody was ramming a red hod poker down the back of my left leg from the hip to the knee.  I suffered through the weekend and visited my primary care physician first thing Monday morning.  He prescribed flexeril (muscle relaxant), hydrocodone for pain and 600mg ibuprofen for anti-inflammatory.  It got better fairly quickly and within 2 weeks and I stopped taking meds, having only used about half the flexeril and hydrocone.
> 
> ...


I feel your pain, literally.  Had that happen in my 30s and have dealt with it intermittently since.  Haven't had any feeling in my left thigh since and every year or two the low back goes out, I'm used to it now and yup, it's disc degeneration.  Pretty much I'm on ibuprofen constantly now.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 30, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, if you were offered a seat on the maiden voyage on that private space flight, would you do it?
> ...


I did enough "space travel" in my younger days.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 30, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> I was browsing the aisles at the dollar store, waiting on the Mrs. to finish shopping. Thirsty, but all they had were sugar-added juices and pop. Then I spotted a 20 oz bottle of 100%.... prune juice. I haven't had that in years and like I said, I was thirsty. Took a few swigs (reminds me of Dr. Pepper) then stuck it in the fridge to cool down. Ended up drinking most all of it today when my innards started percolating. You can figure the rest of the story LOL.



OMG.  20 ounces of prune juice all at once?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 30, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > I was browsing the aisles at the dollar store, waiting on the Mrs. to finish shopping. Thirsty, but all they had were sugar-added juices and pop. Then I spotted a 20 oz bottle of 100%.... prune juice. I haven't had that in years and like I said, I was thirsty. Took a few swigs (reminds me of Dr. Pepper) then stuck it in the fridge to cool down. Ended up drinking most all of it today when my innards started percolating. You can figure the rest of the story LOL.
> ...


I'd hate to be his toilet right now.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 30, 2014)

I had the worst day of college pick-ems EVER yesterday.  And I'm having the worst day of pro pick-ems today.  Just not my weekend.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 30, 2014)

Sherry said:


> What a pretty day we're having...blue skies and 75. The perfect weather for getting the lanai hosed down. I am going to miss the great temps we're expecting this week...I'll be traveling to DC, and the weather forecast looks miserable. I hope you all are enjoying your Sunday.


Just stay out of Sauffeast if you can........ 
(That's how the pronounce southeast in DC.)


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 30, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



Well sometimes it does a body good.  But it's a good idea to keep the pathway there clear.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 30, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Psyllium husk and raw Chia seed works quite well with out adding the need to run.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 30, 2014)

Went up to Pueblo, sunshine and low 62s, went into an antique shop and came out a half hour later to a dust storm and the temps had dropped 15 degrees.  Eventually stopped at Cracker Barrel for an early supper and by the time we left Pueblo temps were in the low 30s.......


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 30, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > I was browsing the aisles at the dollar store, waiting on the Mrs. to finish shopping. Thirsty, but all they had were sugar-added juices and pop. Then I spotted a 20 oz bottle of 100%.... prune juice. I haven't had that in years and like I said, I was thirsty. Took a few swigs (reminds me of Dr. Pepper) then stuck it in the fridge to cool down. Ended up drinking most all of it today when my innards started percolating. You can figure the rest of the story LOL.
> ...


I paced it throughout the day. Still... reminded me of prepping for a colonoscopy.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 30, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > What a pretty day we're having...blue skies and 75. The perfect weather for getting the lanai hosed down. I am going to miss the great temps we're expecting this week...I'll be traveling to DC, and the weather forecast looks miserable. I hope you all are enjoying your Sunday.
> ...



I'll be staying downtown and will be attending conferences all day...may have time at night to check out some stuff on the mall, but I'll only travel in a group. I'm not going out though if it's in the mid 30's and raining. I can hold off on that stuff until my DC trip next fall which will be strictly for pleasure.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 30, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


The Mall is definitely a day trip at minimum if you want to see everything and go through all the museums, monuments and other buildings, it's huge not to mention the surrounding government buildings and other museums.  The Mall itself is just over 2 miles from the Jefferson Memorial to the Capital Building, on the outside are the Library of Congress, the National Archives, the Supreme Court, etc, a lot to take in.  If it's rainy and cold pick a couple of buildings that are relatively close together like the National Museum of American History and the National Museum of Natural History.  The East and West buildings that comprise the National Gallery of Art are connected by an underground complex that includes a large cafeteria and gift store. 
Here's a pdf map of the museum section of the Mall;

http://www.si.edu/content/ovs/mallmap.pdf


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 30, 2014)

Okay, I'll have to eat a little crow.  Watched The Buccaneer with Charlston Heston and Yul Brenner, mostly a story on Jean Lefitte's participation before during and after the Battle of New Orleans.  Haven't seen it in decades and afterwards did some historical research.  Other than a few Hollywood adaptations and embellishments the story was mostly historically accurate as was the setting, most of the events and amazingly the costumes.  
I guess even Hollywood can get it mostly right on rare occasions.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 1, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
Tresha and hubby,
Mr. H and his friend,
strollingbones & hubby,
GW's daughter's friend Sachenda,
Peach174,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## SixFoot (Dec 1, 2014)

Morning everyone. Its a crisp 22 degrees with a light dusting of sleet. If I get around to it, I'll post a pic of the two new barn kittens.


----------



## mdk (Dec 1, 2014)

Good morning folks! I hope everyone had a great weekend. We have our Christmas party coming up this Saturday and I have much to procure in the meantime. It is one of my favorite days of the year.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 1, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



  So?  Nobody is undefeated this year, you know.    You win some, you lose some.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 1, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> I was browsing the aisles at the dollar store, waiting on the Mrs. to finish shopping. Thirsty, but all they had were sugar-added juices and pop. Then I spotted a 20 oz bottle of 100%.... prune juice. I haven't had that in years and like I said, I was thirsty. Took a few swigs (reminds me of Dr. Pepper) then stuck it in the fridge to cool down. Ended up drinking most all of it today when my innards started percolating. You can figure the rest of the story LOL.



TMI, Mr H!  TMI!


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 1, 2014)

I hope Mr Hs toilet has recovered from the assault committed on it not to mention the poor workers at the sewage treatment plant.........


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 1, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Went up to Pueblo, sunshine and low 62s, went into an antique shop and came out a half hour later to a dust storm and the temps had dropped 15 degrees.  Eventually stopped at Cracker Barrel for an early supper and by the time we left Pueblo temps were in the low 30s.......



CB is normally not my choice for dinining, but the CB on the north side of Pueblo just off the free way to the west has the finest customer service for a chain that i have ever experienced, and the food is decent.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 1, 2014)

Good Monday Morning, folks.

Our grey shade clouds continue,  No rain expected.  Light breeze.  34 low, about 40 right now, won't make 50.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 1, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  Another bright blue day in Albuquerque.  The storm stayed north and we didn't even get the wind from it for a change.  We need moisture though so hope the 'nice' weather pattern eventually breaks.  Hope everybody is having a good Monday.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 1, 2014)

For today's Christmas gift suggestion for the folks who have everything:






This is an adult-size tricycle handling adult weights up to 300 pounds.  Why give up riding a Big Wheel just because you’ve outgrown them? This trike makes it so you can relive the glory days of cruising down the sidewalks. It may not be the most practical of bikes, but it gets points for possibly being the most fun.  It costs a reasonable $797.39 and you can buy it on Amazon.  I don't think it qualifies for Amazon Prime however.

If you had one, would you use it?  In public?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 1, 2014)

My virus protection has been going nuts on USMB for the last couple of days.  Just now got a 'threat has been detected' warning on this page, but the only ads I see are three small ads for Xfinity, Chromecast, and Direct TV.  I doubt any of those contain malware, but who knows?  Or is it something new in the USMB software?  Anyhow whatever it is has been blocked.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 1, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> My virus protection has been going nuts on USMB for the last couple of days.  Just now got a 'threat has been detected' warning on this page, but the only ads I see are three small ads for Xfinity, Chromecast, and Direct TV.  I doubt any of those contain malware, but who knows?  Or is it something new in the USMB software?  Anyhow whatever it is has been blocked.


Depends on the virus protect software.  Did yours just update the program itself?  If so you're probably getting "false positives". 
Norton and McAffee are notorious for that.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 1, 2014)

If anyone has a white ceramic stove top or glass top burner I just found a great way to clean off the burned on areas, especially around the burners.  Use hydrogen peroxide and baking soda, make a wet paste, spread over the baked on areas, wait 10 minutes and most of it simply wipes off with very little scrubbing.  Ya might need to do one or two more applications for the really tough areas.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 1, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> If anyone has a white ceramic stove top or glass top burner I just found a great way to clean off the burned on areas, especially around the burners.  Use hydrogen peroxide and baking soda, make a wet paste, spread over the baked on areas, wait 10 minutes and most of it simply wipes off with very little scrubbing.  Ya might need to do one or two more applications for the really tough areas.



I wonder if that would work on a permanently stained white walk-in shower floor?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 1, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > My virus protection has been going nuts on USMB for the last couple of days.  Just now got a 'threat has been detected' warning on this page, but the only ads I see are three small ads for Xfinity, Chromecast, and Direct TV.  I doubt any of those contain malware, but who knows?  Or is it something new in the USMB software?  Anyhow whatever it is has been blocked.
> ...



I use Avast, the premium version that you pay for.  It has been wonderful without interfering with any of my other software as both McAfee and Norton sometimes do.  Even the free Avast version is really good though.  One premium subscription is good for three computers so we put that on the three that we use most often and use the free version on the older ones.

Edit:  However, right after I got a series of warnings, I got the message that the software had updated.  And I'm not getting the warnings now.  So you're probably right and can add Avast to your notorious list.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 1, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone has a white ceramic stove top or glass top burner I just found a great way to clean off the burned on areas, especially around the burners.  Use hydrogen peroxide and baking soda, make a wet paste, spread over the baked on areas, wait 10 minutes and most of it simply wipes off with very little scrubbing.  Ya might need to do one or two more applications for the really tough areas.
> ...


Couldn't hurt to try.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 1, 2014)

For those of you just browsing this morning, if you have a couple of minutes, check out the photos here:
34 Photos That Will Satisfy All Perfectionists
Yes it is perfectly safe.
And oh so satisfying for the perfectionists among us.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 1, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I use the free Avast, no issues here and yes, Avast just released a program update (not to be confused with the virus definition updates.  Most likely false positives until Avast "learns" what to recognize as legit. 
Avast has deleted some of my older games .exe files claiming they're viruses, had to tell Avast the files were good, shut Avast off, restore the files and turn Avast back on then reboot.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 1, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> For those of you just browsing this morning, if you have a couple of minutes, check out the photos here:
> 34 Photos That Will Satisfy All Perfectionists
> Yes it is perfectly safe.
> And oh so satisfying for the perfectionists among us.


Sooooo, obsessive compulsives are now perfectionists?  
Okie dokie.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 1, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > For those of you just browsing this morning, if you have a couple of minutes, check out the photos here:
> ...



Too funny.  Hombre is one of those people who insists on some things being perfectly smooth, symmetrical, mixed etc.  I have told him for decades now that food is more appetizing if the icing on the cake is roughed up, or  when the potatoes are stirred and fluffed or a spoonful of the casserole is turned up ready to take out of the dish.   And you don't want to plate food symmetrically either.  He isn't buying any of it though.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 1, 2014)

Mondays grin 






Got all of the monthly bills done and the Christmas Tree decorated this morning and the Christmas Cards addressed & ready to mail out for tomorrow.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 1, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Mondays grin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Show off.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 1, 2014)

This is the newest cappella musical group called Pentatonix
They are so good!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peach174 (Dec 1, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Mondays grin
> ...



Tee Hee 
not really I just like being lazy the rest of the month.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 1, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I'm with you.  As previously posted our Christmas shopping is done.  And now with Thanksgiving activity behind us, we will probably put up our Christmas decorations today too and will spend the rest of the season doing only what we most enjoy doing.  It is amazing how much less stress there is.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 1, 2014)

peach174 said:


> This is the newest cappella musical group called Pentatonix
> They are so good!!!!!!!!!!!




Pentatonix are great but they may have to move over for this group:


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 1, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Happens here, in Alaska, way too often.  People who are raised thinking Disney=Nature are sometime sadly, and fatally, disappointed.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 1, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Ah, yes...the yellow snow.  When attending field exercises in the Winter here, we had to encourage drinking water.  Although provided Porta-pots, there were always patches of yellow snow around camp.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 1, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> By the way, if ya'll are still making out your Christmas lists, here's what I want for Christmas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was wondering whether it would do my dishes.


----------



## R.D. (Dec 1, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Mondays grin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yikes.  I just started thinking about planning to decide when to start


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 1, 2014)

So we put up a tree and decorated it on Saturday.  Now, Monday evening, I'm ready to murder the cat.  

I'm pretty sure she thinks we put it up for her amusement and that we put the glass ball ornaments up higher this year just as a challenge for her.


----------



## alan1 (Dec 1, 2014)

As per my medical insurance rules, my primary care physician has to refer me to an orthopedic in order for me to see one.  So, during my ER visit on Saturday, the ER referred me to an orthopedic, but I followed the insurance rules and went to my primary care physician this morning for a referral.  The doctor asked me what day and time was best for me, and I told her first available day and time will work for me.  She told me they'd call me when they got an appointment with an orthopedic.  As of 4:30 I hadn't received a call, so I called them.  That's when they told me it is typically a week before they can secure a referred appointment.

What the heck?  An entire week?

Good thing I still have 40 of the original 60 prescribed hydrocodone pills left over from my flare up in October and can get one refill on the original flexeril prescription if I need it.  I discovered today that I can take one of the oxycodone pills in the morning to do the first knockdown of the pain and rely on the hydrocodone and flexeril for the rest of the day.  Six of twelve oxycodone left in the bottle, 32 of 72 flexeril left in the bottle plus a refill for 60 more. The prednisone six-pack runs out on Thursday. So I can make it a week, but I'd much prefer to be on a path of physical therapy than drugs.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 1, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> I'm just looking for a nice little spot in the Caribbean for a vacation getaway as a nice present if anyone feels generous.
> 
> This one aught to to do the trick and it's a real bargain at $18 Million.


Maybe we could all chip in and build a RL CS?!!


----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 1, 2014)

Made my heart healthy dinner of grilled hot Italian sausage with green peppers and onions.  Damn it was good.  I hope my coronary arteries forgive me.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 1, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> So we put up a tree and decorated it on Saturday.  Now, Monday evening, I'm ready to murder the cat.
> 
> I'm pretty sure she thinks we put it up for her amusement and that we put the glass ball ornaments up higher this year just as a challenge for her.


Don't say I didn't warn you!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 1, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Wow Alan, my heart really goes out to you...I hope the Orthopedist has some encouraging news. I'd offer a hug, but am afraid it would hurt too much.
> ...


What's wrong with having a blow-pop?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 1, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


One  of my previous incarnations required fairly extensive research in various DC locations, including the National Archives and the Library of Congress.  So many cool things there, great historical information.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 1, 2014)

I found the perfect Christmas tree for Doc Holliday's:


----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 1, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




I could give guided tours of D.C.

Must sees are the National Archives....Smithsonian Natural History....Air & Space....American History and Native American Museums.  All of them are beyond excellent. 

The National Gallery and the National Portrait Gallery are a must.  Of course the Jefferson, Lincoln, FDR and MLK Memorials. 

The Capital Bldg tour is awesome, but you need a pass from your Congressman.

The National Zoo is the best in World imho next to the San Diego Zoo.  The White House tour was cool until Obama closed it down.  Not sure how or why he could do that since it's the People's House....not his.  Oh well...sadly off limits for now, but well worth seeing. 

There are many other cools sites but those are the best.  You could easily spend a week just exploring things on the National Mall. 

Very cool.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## blackhawk (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 1, 2014)

Hey Folks, 


I heard from Sherry.  She arrived safely in D.C. on her business trip.  She'll be back on Friday to post here in the CS.  Said she had a great flight and likes her hotel and the group she's hanging out with.  

I don't think she'll have much time for tourist stuff but I'm sure she'll give a full report when she returns.  She said she hopes everyone is doing well.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 2, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> 
> I heard from Sherry.  She arrived safely in D.C. on her business trip.  She'll be back on Friday to post here in the CS.  Said she had a great flight and likes her hotel and the group she's hanging out with.
> ...


I miss her...just sayin


----------



## Gracie (Dec 2, 2014)

Well, the "big storm" they keep talking about...is still MIA. I see stars and half moon. No clouds. No anything. It was supposed to pour down on Sunday. Nothing. Was supposed to pour today. Still nothing. Now they say sometime this week.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 2, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Well, the "big storm" they keep talking about...is still MIA. I see stars and half moon. No clouds. No anything. It was supposed to pour down on Sunday. Nothing. Was supposed to pour today. Still nothing. Now they say sometime this week.


Two weeks ago they predicted 1 to 3 inches of snow overnight, the next morning I was shoveling 2 feet of snow off my driveway and airing out my inventory of profanities. It seems I have quite an inventory of profanities when duly inspired....


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 2, 2014)

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),

Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
Tresha and hubby,
Mr. H and his friend,
strollingbones & hubby,
GW's daughter's friend Sachenda,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.​


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 2, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Well, the "big storm" they keep talking about...is still MIA. I see stars and half moon. No clouds. No anything. It was supposed to pour down on Sunday. Nothing. Was supposed to pour today. Still nothing. Now they say sometime this week.


Hello .. my old yet relatively young cuddly buddy....

My wife loves a good thunderstorm and other crazy extreme weather, she gets really excited about them.. I don't mind her all excited actually... ..


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 2, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Well, the "big storm" they keep talking about...is still MIA. I see stars and half moon. No clouds. No anything. It was supposed to pour down on Sunday. Nothing. Was supposed to pour today. Still nothing. Now they say sometime this week.
> ...



Good grief!  ANOTHER married guy?  Where are all the cute single guys around here to flirt with anyway?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 2, 2014)

I spent some of morning looking at other forums, and I actually registered for a couple just to spread my wings a little and see what's out there for other forums.  I don't think I'll be posting at any of them though because they really don't seem to have the same activity level as USMB and they don't seem as good as USMB.    I'm glad I found this forum.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 2, 2014)

We had record breaking highs yesterday.

I bought nothing over the weekend, though I looked online and in a couple of local stores.


----------



## mdk (Dec 2, 2014)

Good morning. It is another dreary and chilly day here in the City of Bridges. I am so excited that we put our Christmas decorations here very soon. I have 7 huge plastic containers filled to the brim with decorations. Our house looks like something out of magazine during December.  lol


----------



## peach174 (Dec 2, 2014)

Morning !


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 2, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  All is well in Albuquerque and I hope everybody is having the Tuesday they wanted.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 2, 2014)

And for today's gift suggestion, how about a useful stocking stuffer in this hamdogger?  It turns hamburger into hotdog bun shaped patties to use up all those leftover hotdog buns:











It retails for about $7.95 at BaronBob's, and if you spend $75 you'll get free shipping.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 2, 2014)

mdk said:


> Good morning. It is another dreary and chilly day here in the City of Bridges. I am so excited that we put our Christmas decorations here very soon. I have 7 huge plastic containers filled to the brim with decorations. Our house looks like something out of magazine during December.  lol



We'll need pictures you know.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 2, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Actually a lot of our guys are single.  And I haven't noticed the married ones minding being flirted with.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 2, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Yes, sure they don't mind, but sometimes that can lead to trouble.    Some men are very sensitive creatures.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 2, 2014)

Not much going on with me today.  Lol.  Work is just trickling in today, so I'm here on and off reading, posting, waiting for some work.    When I have a slow day, it seems REALLY slow.


----------



## mdk (Dec 2, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning. It is another dreary and chilly day here in the City of Bridges. I am so excited that we put our Christmas decorations here very soon. I have 7 huge plastic containers filled to the brim with decorations. Our house looks like something out of magazine during December.  lol
> ...



Maybe I'll post on some on Friday. That is out "Light up Night" here. Grandma's Egg Nog and James Brown's Christmas album is a must for decorating.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 2, 2014)

mdk said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



We put on the Manheim Steamroller albums for Christmas decorating.  Nothing else seems to quite work.


----------



## mdk (Dec 2, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Charlie Brown Christmas Album by The Vince Guaraldi Trio works very nice as well. Also the Carpenters. Love it!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 2, 2014)

mdk said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



After all these years I still mourn the demise of the Carpenters.  Their music is still as relevant and great today as it ever was.


----------



## mdk (Dec 2, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



No doubt., they are timeless. What a tragedy for her to die so young. If one good aspect to come out of this sad story is that it put anorexia nervosa and the horror that it can bring into the spotlight.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 2, 2014)

When I want to hear Christmas music I go shopping........ in June.......


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 2, 2014)

mdk said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Yes please!  I love seeing pictures of people's houses all decorated and looking so pretty for Christmas.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 2, 2014)

I usually go right to sleep when I go to bed, but last night for some reason sleep eluded me for some time and I woke up several times.  Not sure why.   But I've given it some thought and. . . .


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm way behind, folks and haven't the time to catch up. Foxy, if you would, could you put my dear friend and partner, Max on the prayer list.
Max had a horrendous motorcycle accident 7 or 8 years ago. His pelvis was crushed and his left leg was rendered mostly useless. Years of pushing himself has resulted in him being able to walk with a sophisticated brace and actually stay on his feet as a bartender for sometimes stretches of 12 hours.
One of the lasting effects of the accident is permanent nerve damage. He feels nothing but a bit of pressure in the left leg. The brace tends to chafe at times if his foot gets out of position. You or I would notice that and adjust the fit.
Max doesn't notice. He often gets blisters on his instep and has been battling one for the last week.
Now, it's badly infected. The doctor says it's likely he will lose the foot, perhaps more to above the knee.
Max runs my bar. I do the heavy lifting, maintenance and open 6 days a week, my wife does the books and pays the bills, but Max runs the bar, orders the product hires the help.... His wife Lauri knows a good deal of it, but she will need to be with him as much as possible.
I had a meeting with some of the staff last night and they are all willing to step up to cover Max's shifts, but this is going to be tough on all of us.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 2, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Well, the "big storm" they keep talking about...is still MIA. I see stars and half moon. No clouds. No anything. It was supposed to pour down on Sunday. Nothing. Was supposed to pour today. Still nothing. Now they say sometime this week.
> ...


Hello lumpykins!
Guess what showed up in the wee hours? RAIN!! And I get to drive in it today, too. Docs appt for my shingles shot. Yippee!!! I love rain!


----------



## Gracie (Dec 2, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> I'm way behind, folks and haven't the time to catch up. Foxy, if you would, could you put my dear friend and partner, Max on the prayer list.
> Max had a horrendous motorcycle accident 7 or 8 years ago. His pelvis was crushed and his left leg was rendered mostly useless. Years of pushing himself has resulted in him being able to walk with a sophisticated brace and actually stay on his feet as a bartender for sometimes stretches of 12 hours.
> One of the lasting effects of the accident is permanent nerve damage. He feels nothing but a bit of pressure in the left leg. The brace tends to chafe at times if his foot gets out of position. You or I would notice that and adjust the fit.
> Max doesn't notice. He often gets blisters on his instep and has been battling one for the last week.
> ...


You have a good crew, Ernie. If I were closer..I would offer to help the best I could...with no pay. Alas..you are too far away. 
So instead....I offer prayers for Max and thanks to his friends for helping him at this time.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 2, 2014)

And.....Morning Folks!


----------



## peach174 (Dec 2, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> I'm way behind, folks and haven't the time to catch up. Foxy, if you would, could you put my dear friend and partner, Max on the prayer list.
> Max had a horrendous motorcycle accident 7 or 8 years ago. His pelvis was crushed and his left leg was rendered mostly useless. Years of pushing himself has resulted in him being able to walk with a sophisticated brace and actually stay on his feet as a bartender for sometimes stretches of 12 hours.
> One of the lasting effects of the accident is permanent nerve damage. He feels nothing but a bit of pressure in the left leg. The brace tends to chafe at times if his foot gets out of position. You or I would notice that and adjust the fit.
> Max doesn't notice. He often gets blisters on his instep and has been battling one for the last week.
> ...



Max and his family have been put on our prayer list Ernie.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 2, 2014)

Absolutely will Ernie.  Already done.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 2, 2014)

mdk said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



I heard that she only weighed like 75 pounds when she died.  I've seen some runway models that are at least borderline anorexic looking.  Some of them are like 6 feet tall and probably weigh 110 pounds or so.  They are skin and bones with no shape at all.  It's very prevalent in the modeling industry because the girls are under constant pressure to be as thin as possible.  The fashion designers do not want your eyes looking at the models but at the clothing and that is one reason why.  The models are nothing more than clothes hangers to the fashion designers.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 2, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> I'm way behind, folks and haven't the time to catch up. Foxy, if you would, could you put my dear friend and partner, Max on the prayer list.
> Max had a horrendous motorcycle accident 7 or 8 years ago. His pelvis was crushed and his left leg was rendered mostly useless. Years of pushing himself has resulted in him being able to walk with a sophisticated brace and actually stay on his feet as a bartender for sometimes stretches of 12 hours.
> One of the lasting effects of the accident is permanent nerve damage. He feels nothing but a bit of pressure in the left leg. The brace tends to chafe at times if his foot gets out of position. You or I would notice that and adjust the fit.
> Max doesn't notice. He often gets blisters on his instep and has been battling one for the last week.
> ...



Sorry to hear about your friend.  Best wishes to him and those of you helping him out.


----------



## mdk (Dec 2, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Sad but very true my dear.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 2, 2014)

mdk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



I wonder if the disorder can occur because of outside influences.  I know that it's classified as a mental disorder, but still, when I think of the runway models, I have to wonder.  It's really a mystery to me how these women could ever look in the mirror and think they are "fat."


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 2, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I can flirt only if the facts are known and it's all in fun. I other words it doesn't really count but what the heck...


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm back.  Took a trip to Denver and Colorado Springs to see my kids over Thanksgiving.  I take are of a few houses over the winter, so the security guy in me says to not disclose when and where you are gone, until you get back.  Trying to get ready for work tomorrow, so I'll visit more later.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 2, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Trouble?  I am going to need a definition...


----------



## Gracie (Dec 2, 2014)

Welcome back, save!! I'm glad you had a good time with your family


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 2, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Lots of troubles.  All KINDS of troubles.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 2, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> I'm back.  Took a trip to Denver and Colorado Springs to see my kids over Thanksgiving.  I take are of a few houses over the winter, so the security guy in me says to not disclose when and where you are gone, until you get back.  Trying to get ready for work tomorrow, so I'll visit more later.



Glad to hear you had a good holiday.    Happy belated Thanksgiving to you!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 2, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



  Says you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 2, 2014)

Welcome home, Save.  Hope you had a great holiday.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 3, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
Tresha and hubby,
Mr. H and his friend,
strollingbones & hubby,
GW's daughter's friend Sachenda,
Ernie's friend and colleague, Max,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.​


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 3, 2014)

good morning, coffee shop

41, gray, chilly, and rain bands throughout the morning

then dry and warm up this afternoon to 51

and the same thing tomorrow


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 3, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Welcome home, Save.  Hope you had a great holiday.


 
Had an older home we rented for the week.  Good location for the people and things we were going to do.  Day two and we discovered the oven bake element was not working.  I got creative with the broiler to bake two pizzas.  They never fixed that while we were there.  Fortunately middle daughter brought her roaster for the turkey.  Young one's apartment was fifteen minutes away, so we sent the stuff that needed baking for Thanksgiving over there.

On Thanksgiving my mom notices the kitchen sink isn't running very well.  I thought it was probably a toilet flushing or other low pressure issue.  Tried to flush the toilet a few minutes later and no pressure.  I went to the basement and heard rushing water.  Following it over to a crawl space, I see a broken water line.  Found the main water shutoff to avoid a flooded basement.  After we get a flashlight, I see the broken line better and a shutoff closer to the break.  Turned the water back on after I closed the other valve.  No water leaking!  Called the manager and she sent out a plumber.  The guy charged $395 to basically add a compression fitting.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 3, 2014)

Morning Everyone !


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 3, 2014)

good morning, peach174 and saveliberty


----------



## Tresha91203 (Dec 3, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> I'm back.  Took a trip to Denver and Colorado Springs to see my kids over Thanksgiving.  I take are of a few houses over the winter, so the security guy in me says to not disclose when and where you are gone, until you get back.  Trying to get ready for work tomorrow, so I'll visit more later.



Welcome back! Its your turn.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 3, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome home, Save.  Hope you had a great holiday.
> ...


Ya coulda stopped by and said hello but noooooooooo, you had to spend it with family.......... Harrumph!!!


----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 3, 2014)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 3, 2014)

Well, no change in Max's condition. I should hear more from Lauri tonight.

Wednesday is poker night. Hopefully, I'll do as well as I did Monday when I took home 2nd place in both tournaments.

I generally get out of there about midnight on poker nights but tonight, when I leave, I'll be heading to Pensacola to pick up our latest "project" from the Greyhound station at 1 AM.
Shannon will be staying in the guest cottage through late March.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 3, 2014)

Good morning all.  Wednesday again!!!

For today's gift suggestion for the guys to get that special someone, could I recommend:






Miranda Kerr modeled this 18-karat lovely bra featuring 3,400 diamonds, pearls, citrines, and aquamarines at the latest Victoria's Secret Fashion Show.  And I believe free overnight shipping is included in the $2.5 million sale price.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 3, 2014)

And gals, that special guy in your life would love one of these at a much more modest $35,000.  I don't think shipping is included though.  I thought the TV screens so he could keep up with the game while grilling the burgers was a nice touch.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 3, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Good morning folks.



Just so.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 3, 2014)

[QUOTE="Ringel05, post: 10279859, member: 20342]
Ya coulda stopped by and said hello but noooooooooo, you had to spend it with family.......... Harrumph!!!

[/QUOTE]

St. Vrain Street, Colorado Springs.

I did give that some consideration Ringel.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 3, 2014)

So Ringel, my kid has been hanging with other kids from some neighborhood called Broadmoor.  Should I be worried?


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 3, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> So Ringel, my kid has been hanging with other kids from some neighborhood called Broadmoor.  Should I be worried?


Very worried!  Dez a bunch of rich brats!!!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 3, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> [QUOTE="Ringel05, post: 10279859, member: 20342]
> Ya coulda stopped by and said hello but noooooooooo, you had to spend it with family.......... Harrumph!!!



St. Vrain Street, Colorado Springs.

I did give that some consideration Ringel.[/QUOTE]
Just pullin' your leg.  We're about two hours south from there almost on the border to New Mexico. 
Have to go up to Pueblo in about and hour for my wifes' doctors appointment and I'm not feeling all that good today.  Tomorrow I have to go to the Raton NM VA clinic for lab work, it's 18 minutes south just over Raton Pass, if we're here to much longer I'll have my VA medical service transferred down there, currently I use the clinic in Colorado Springs.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 3, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> And gals, that special guy in your life would love one of these at a much more modest $35,000.  I don't think shipping is included though.  I thought the TV screens so he could keep up with the game while grilling the burgers was a nice touch.



That thing looks like it should have way more covering.  A little rain and those TVs are ruined!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 3, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And gals, that special guy in your life would love one of these at a much more modest $35,000.  I don't think shipping is included though.  I thought the TV screens so he could keep up with the game while grilling the burgers was a nice touch.
> ...



Perhaps the covering expands?  For that kind of money it should.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 3, 2014)

I know it's late in the day to be posting this but I had a meeting of the Procrastinator's club (rescheduled) that took forever to get started... I thought the first part of this was interesting --

*How Coffee Can Protect your Brain*

>> Over half (54 percent) of American adults consume coffee each day, according to a survey by the National Coffee Association. It’s no surprise that such a popular beverage has a reputation for stirring up controversy among health experts.

But research has shown that, absent unhealthy additives, drinking a moderate amount of coffee could bestow some serious brain benefits, both short-and long-term, including:

*A momentary mental jolt:* One of caffeinated coffee’s most popular perks is its ability to temporarily kick start your mental processing power. The primary mechanism by which it achieves this nearly miraculous feat is by preventing adenosine—a chemical that causes sleepiness when it builds up in the brain—from binding to special receptors on your neurons (brain cells). Instead, the caffeine latches on to these receptors, leaving the adenosine with no place to accumulate. Caffeine also elevates your overall mood and amps your adrenaline.

*Inflammation inhibition:* Polyphenols—a powerful class of antioxidants found in fruits, Mediterranean diet foods, and plant-based beverages such as tea, juice and red wine—are also prevalent in coffee. Polyphenols are thought to aid in the prevention of osteoporosis, cancer and heart disease. The polyphenols in coffee may also help reduce inflammation in two key areas of the brain: the cortex and the hippocampus.

*Protection against Alzheimer’s: *Coffee may even provide a cushion against the effects of Alzheimer’s... <<​(more at da link)​


----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 3, 2014)

Coffee helps you have good bowel movements as well.  Just sayin.....


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 3, 2014)

As President of the Procrastinators Club I guess I should get around to start thinking about getting to that meeting.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 3, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> As President of the Procrastinators Club I guess I should get around to start thinking about getting to that meeting.




Maybe have some coffee and decide later....?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 3, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > As President of the Procrastinators Club I guess I should get around to start thinking about getting to that meeting.
> ...



Yeah.  I've been thinking that a cup of coffee would be good.  And that I should make some.  I am thinking about that too.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 3, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > So Ringel, my kid has been hanging with other kids from some neighborhood called Broadmoor.  Should I be worried?
> ...



I thought there was money in that area.  Seems we had to stop by a house on Monday to trade coats.  The kiddo's grandma had just left on a return trip home to Milwaukee in her private jet.  An heir of 3M?


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 3, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



That pretty much proves Foxfyre is a deep thinker...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 3, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


Ah, yes, but not everyone can obtain a research pass for the Library of Congress, or lots of the National Archives info.  I've been to both the San Diego Zoo and the zoo in DC.  You are correct, they are both way cool.  I especially liked the aviary at the DC zoo.  They had some bird we ended up calling the "what-the-fuck" bird because that's what it's call sounded like.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 3, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> View attachment 34609


LMAO!!  Thanks, Lumpy.  How's it going for you?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 3, 2014)

blackhawk said:


>


Not as festively lighted but definitely more full of holiday cheers!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 3, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Well, the "big storm" they keep talking about...is still MIA. I see stars and half moon. No clouds. No anything. It was supposed to pour down on Sunday. Nothing. Was supposed to pour today. Still nothing. Now they say sometime this week.
> ...


While cute and single, I doubt I'm really much your type.  I still appreciates ya, tho.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 3, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> I'm way behind, folks and haven't the time to catch up. Foxy, if you would, could you put my dear friend and partner, Max on the prayer list.
> Max had a horrendous motorcycle accident 7 or 8 years ago. His pelvis was crushed and his left leg was rendered mostly useless. Years of pushing himself has resulted in him being able to walk with a sophisticated brace and actually stay on his feet as a bartender for sometimes stretches of 12 hours.
> One of the lasting effects of the accident is permanent nerve damage. He feels nothing but a bit of pressure in the left leg. The brace tends to chafe at times if his foot gets out of position. You or I would notice that and adjust the fit.
> Max doesn't notice. He often gets blisters on his instep and has been battling one for the last week.
> ...


Max is on my list, Ernie. I hope things go well for him and miracles happen.


----------



## mdk (Dec 3, 2014)

Evening folks. I am all tuckered out from putting Christmas decorations up  all day. We get the tree tomorrow. Yay!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 3, 2014)

Finally, we've gotten a bit of snow, about 4 inches the past two days. 
I found a tv series, "Revolution".  It appeals to my sense f self-sufficiency and punctuates my need to be close to family. At least they are not battling flesh-eating zombies!


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 3, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 34609
> ...


I'm not complaining, darn cold in Oregon, oh, I guess I am afterall...


----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 3, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...




Yeah....I did not have a pass to the National Archives info.  Still....seeing actual copies of the Declaration of Independence was very cool.  The Museum that's now part of the National Archives was excellent as well.  I went there two years ago and I believe it is fairly new. 

Went in the Library of Congress but I did not have a research pass.  Still the Capital Bldg tour along with the Library of Congress visit is well worth it.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 3, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I've read over many of your posts, I think you're passionate in your beliefs and I see your concern. Passion redirected wouldn't be boring I suspect and teasing you would be a whole lotta fun...


----------



## Gracie (Dec 3, 2014)

"blush"


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 3, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  Wednesday again!!!
> 
> For today's gift suggestion for the guys to get that special someone, could I recommend:
> 
> ...



Meh, I don't think I will be getting one . . . it seems like it would be a little uncomfortable.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 3, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> And gals, that special guy in your life would love one of these at a much more modest $35,000.  I don't think shipping is included though.  I thought the TV screens so he could keep up with the game while grilling the burgers was a nice touch.



That is awesome!  I'm a gal, and I want one of those instead of the stupid bra!


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 4, 2014)

W00T! I did good today! Went to the thrift shop this morning, saw something poking out from under a pile of bedspreads and blankets, SWOOPED in and grabbed it and tucked it under my arm then went and found a gray tshirt. Total cost for tshirt and blankety thingy was 17 bucks. Blankety thingy was priced at 15 bucks. I spread it out before buying it to make sure all the fringe was on it and no holes or stains.

I knew what it was and almost danced out the door but kept my cool.

Got home, took pics, slapped it on ebay and it just sold for 200 bucks (buy it now). I prolly coulda got more but I just wanted to make a quick buck. And I did.

It was a silk piano scarf. Vintage. Embroidered flowers all over it and 12 inch fringe all around. Mauves and blues and peach colors. Totally gorgeous. HUGE, too.

I love thrift stores where they don't know what the hell they have.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 4, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I'm way behind, folks and haven't the time to catch up. Foxy, if you would, could you put my dear friend and partner, Max on the prayer list.
> ...


The doctor has decided to try a course of IV antibiotics before surgery. Max will go to have a pic lock placed tomorrow and will have a portable pump. We should have a better idea of what's what in a week. If the infection is slowing down, he could be on the IV for a month.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 4, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




That is what I was praying for Ernie that they would try super strong antibiotics. I will continue with my prayers that they work completely and that he will not need an amputation.


----------



## R.D. (Dec 4, 2014)

Sometimes mornings are hard


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 4, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



He remains in our prayers, Ernie, and you too not only because he is your friend but because of the extra stresses and responsibilities you will have.  Sorry I didn't get the vigil list up last night--the internet was out when I was headed to bed last night and I couldn't post--but he was on it the night before.  Do keep us posted.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 4, 2014)

And good morning all?  That zero percent chance of precipitation we had all week?  We had a rain shower last night and another big blob of moisture appears to be coming out of Arizona and headed our way now.   I swear they do the weather with tarot cards or something here.

Somebody suggested that they put 10 people in a room.  If five of them think it will rain and five don't, then you have a 50% chance of rain, et al.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 4, 2014)

Today's gift suggestion is more affordable at around $30.   For that certain someone who needs one of these:  (It is a paperweight.)


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 4, 2014)

Decided to have cereal this morning, got the cereal poured, opened the milk, sniffed it (sense of smell ain't all that good) smelled fine so I cave some to the cats who had come running when I opened the cereal box, they thought it was wonderful so I took a sip.......  Nope, guess it didn't bother the cats but it was just starting to go bad.......  There's a reason I buy the quart size milk instead of the gallon or half gallon......  I had toast and honey........


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 4, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> And good morning all?  That zero percent chance of precipitation we had all week?  We had a rain shower last night and another big blob of moisture appears to be coming out of Arizona and headed our way now.   I swear they do the weather with tarot cards or something here.
> 
> Somebody suggested that they put 10 people in a room.  If five of them think it will rain and five don't, then you have a 50% chance of rain, et al.


Predicting the weather in and around the mountains is problematic at best, even areas with fairly predictable patterns will toss in a curve ball from time to time.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 4, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Decided to have cereal this morning, got the cereal poured, opened the milk, sniffed it (sense of smell ain't all that good) smelled fine so I cave some to the cats who had come running when I opened the cereal box, they thought it was wonderful so I took a sip.......  Nope, guess it didn't bother the cats but it was just starting to go bad.......  There's a reason I buy the quart size milk instead of the gallon or half gallon......  I had toast and honey........



Have you ever wondered what cosmic phenomenon exists that when we smell the sour milk in the bottle, we just have to smell it one more time?  Just to be sure?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 4, 2014)

By the way everybody, in e-mails I'm getting and posted on Facebook--both sources being naturally suspect--the scuttlebutt is that all our cell phone numbers are due to be released to the national domain; i.e. there will be phone books full of them just as there is for our land lines at home and office making all vulnerable to interminable telemarketer calls.  So. . . .I just re-registered our land line and cell phone numbers with the national do-not-call registry.   You can do that here:
National Do Not Call Registry


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 4, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Decided to have cereal this morning, got the cereal poured, opened the milk, sniffed it (sense of smell ain't all that good) smelled fine so I cave some to the cats who had come running when I opened the cereal box, they thought it was wonderful so I took a sip.......  Nope, guess it didn't bother the cats but it was just starting to go bad.......  There's a reason I buy the quart size milk instead of the gallon or half gallon......  I had toast and honey........
> ...


It didn't smell sour to me. 

Pretty sure I need my sinuses rotor rootered again..........


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 4, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> By the way everybody, in e-mails I'm getting and posted on Facebook--both sources being naturally suspect--the scuttlebutt is that all our cell phone numbers are due to be released to the national domain; i.e. there will be phone books full of them just as there is for our land lines at home and office making all vulnerable to interminable telemarketer calls.  So. . . .I just re-registered our land line and cell phone numbers with the national do-not-call registry.   You can do that here:
> National Do Not Call Registry


Did that a couple of months back after suddenly getting all kinds of advertising/sales calls on my new home number and our cell phones. 
Just a reminder, once you register the companies have one month to comply.  Also if you do business with any company, unless you tell them otherwise, they and their affiliates/partners now have your "permission" to call you..........


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 4, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Usually if your sense of smell is screwed up, so is your sense of taste.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 4, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


So that's why I wear plaids with stripes.......  I was wondering........


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 4, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



LOL.  Maybe so.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 4, 2014)

It's cold and rainy here today.
I just got back from my Christmas Shopping. Got it all done now, except to mail out my Moms gifts tomorrow. WHEW!!
Now I can relax and enjoy the rest of the fun things for Christmas.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 4, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all.  Wednesday again!!!
> ...


 
We have ladies walking around with pierced nipples, how is this more uncomfortable?


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 4, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Decided to have cereal this morning, got the cereal poured, opened the milk, sniffed it (sense of smell ain't all that good) smelled fine so I cave some to the cats who had come running when I opened the cereal box, they thought it was wonderful so I took a sip.......  Nope, guess it didn't bother the cats but it was just starting to go bad.......  There's a reason I buy the quart size milk instead of the gallon or half gallon......  I had toast and honey........



Hah!  We just went grocery shopping here a couple of days ago and bought 2 gallons of milk.  It's almost entirely for me, since I have a big bowl of cereal every morning for breakfast.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 4, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I tend to agree.  It doesn't look uncomfortable to me except for the strapless part--having straps is always more comfortable.  Probably the material next to the skin is soft and pliable.  There wouldn't be much point in having all those precious stones on the inside.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 4, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


Tease away, Lumpy friend.  I have a thick skin and loads of patience...and I like sunning myself on rocks, kinda like a lizard.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 4, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Decided to have cereal this morning, got the cereal poured, opened the milk, sniffed it (sense of smell ain't all that good) smelled fine so I cave some to the cats who had come running when I opened the cereal box, they thought it was wonderful so I took a sip.......  Nope, guess it didn't bother the cats but it was just starting to go bad.......  There's a reason I buy the quart size milk instead of the gallon or half gallon......  I had toast and honey........
> ...


Only two gallons!  During peak milking season I could get you six freshly squeezed gallons, still warm from the udder.  I prefer mine chilled, but some like it hot, you know.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 4, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Yikes!  That seems like it would be pretty uncomfortable, but if it helps improve things for Max, it will be worth it, I'm sure.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 4, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I'll take the store-bought, homogenized, pasteurized stuff, thanks!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 4, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


And you are welcome to it.  Me, I prefer mine _raw_!  And fresh...and unadulterated...absolutely delish!


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 4, 2014)

Well, Shannon is here. It got very foggy here late last night, so I left for Pensacola early, giving myself an extra half hour for a 45 minute trip. I made it to the bus station right on time after driving 30 on parts of I 10 where you would usually be doing 70 or 80.
The bus was about 20 minutes late having run into fog around Mobile. We got in about 3 and I hit the sack at 4 and slept til 11:30.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 4, 2014)

There...caught up, for now.
Good morning, CS friends!
It's been a busy couple of days, but that isn't too unusual.  We're having our end-of-semester pot luck today at lunch and students and faculty have requested I put together another array of "things you can do with cheese" dishes.  I have Grand Marnier-flavored cheese cake, a cannellini and feta salad, a tomato and cheddar with basil dressing salad, a salmon-cream cheese spread, two different flavors of chevre, and a young swiss-style cheese, some aged cheddar, and smoked cheddar and mozzarella to slice off chunks and eat with crackers or bread.  Just for funsies, I also made some goat-milk fudge, both boy and girl fudge.  Should be enough to please anybody, I think.
I just finished a marathon shift.  Six flights in 10 hours, and no overtime!  Now I am enjoying a cup of coffee and chilling out here for a few minutes before moving on to that pot luck. 
Hope today finds you all content and well-as-can-be-expected.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 4, 2014)

That zero percent chance for precipitation we had a couple of days ago is now a slow steady rain.  Chilly but wonderful.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 4, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Love me some raw moo juice. Could never quite acquire a taste for goat's milk though.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm guessing super models don't take the risk of scratching a boob...


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 4, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> I'm guessing super models don't take the risk of scratching a boob...


Might spring a leak...


----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 4, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> And good morning all?  That zero percent chance of precipitation we had all week?  We had a rain shower last night and another big blob of moisture appears to be coming out of Arizona and headed our way now.   I swear they do the weather with tarot cards or something here.
> 
> Somebody suggested that they put 10 people in a room.  If five of them think it will rain and five don't, then you have a 50% chance of rain, et al.




They all go by computer models now.  Forecasters do not actually forecast.  The spit out whatever the computer tells them to say. 

I remember our local weather guy said there no was chance of rain while it was pouring down in buckets. Maybe he could have stuck his head outside?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 4, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And good morning all?  That zero percent chance of precipitation we had all week?  We had a rain shower last night and another big blob of moisture appears to be coming out of Arizona and headed our way now.   I swear they do the weather with tarot cards or something here.
> ...



It was raining quite nicely last night when somebody eased our chances for rain from 0% to 30%


----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 4, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Genius....pure genius.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 4, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



Yup.  It gives a lot of confidence that they're really on top of things.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 4, 2014)

Sorry to be be pushing the envelope here, I hope no one is too awfully offended...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## R.D. (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 4, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I thought I was talking to Gracie .. now I feel stupid and weird and yet strangely humored by it...


----------



## Gracie (Dec 4, 2014)

GallantWarrior is my twinnie.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 4, 2014)

Gracie said:


> GallantWarrior is my twinnie.



Well, okay then .. now I feel stupid, weird, humored and a tad confused .. Thank You Gracie..


----------



## Gracie (Dec 4, 2014)

At least you are feeling something, lumpykins.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 4, 2014)

Gracie said:


> At least you are feeling something, lumpykins.






Hugs there Gracie Darlin...


----------



## Gracie (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 4, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Bras tend to be itchy, especially when they have all kinds of things on them.  I wouldn't know about how comfortable or uncomfortable pierced nipples are though.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 4, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I'm sure that bra isn't made for comfort.    It's really probably not even for wearing.  Just for stupid rich people to waste money on.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 4, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> I'm sure that bra isn't made for comfort.    It's really probably not even for wearing.  Just for stupid rich people to waste money on.



Money is nature's way of compensating for stupid.  At least it is a theory of mine.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 4, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> I'm sure that bra isn't made for comfort.    It's really probably not even for wearing.  Just for stupid rich people to waste money on.



I thought it was made to draw attention to boobs.  Now Lumpy and I are confused.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 4, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure that bra isn't made for comfort.    It's really probably not even for wearing.  Just for stupid rich people to waste money on.
> ...



  You could be right.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 4, 2014)

Happiness = the perfect blend of stupid and money...


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 4, 2014)

Hey!  Look!  A Victoria's Secret model....


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 4, 2014)

My new cast iron dutch oven (4 quart) just arrived today.  It'll get one soap wash before I season it then soap will never touch it again while I own it.......


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 4, 2014)

Gonna clean it with dust or sand?


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 4, 2014)

Sand or a bamboo scrubber.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 4, 2014)

Careful, getting bamboo under your finger nails is rough.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 4, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Careful, getting bamboo under your finger nails is rough.


Careful, I'm a dangerous man with a banana..........


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 4, 2014)

Ba-na-na...

Reference latest Minions trailer...


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 4, 2014)

I spent the last couple of days driving from town to town in our Regional Education district, applying for substitute teaching jobs. One district office had an online application form that is mainly for teachers seeking full-time employment. I couldn't navigate the application without answering some questions obviously not meant for me as a substitute. 

One of the questions... "What are the two most important things to know about your students"?

My answer: 1) Name 2) Where's your seat? 

Wife said they're never going to call. I said fuck 'em LOL.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 4, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> My new cast iron dutch oven (4 quart) just arrived today.  It'll get one soap wash before I season it then soap will never touch it again while I own it.......



I love my cast iron pans!  I rarely use a regular pan anymore.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 4, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure that bra isn't made for comfort.    It's really probably not even for wearing.  Just for stupid rich people to waste money on.
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 5, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
Tresha and hubby,
Mr. H and his friend,
strollingbones & hubby,
GW's daughter's friend Sachenda,
Ernie's friend and colleague, Max,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Uncensored2008, Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.​


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 5, 2014)

Morning, coffee shopsters!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 5, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


I can think of a lot people I'd prefer not to be confused with, but Gracie isn't one of them.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 5, 2014)

Dot confuses me with females all the time.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 5, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Dot confuses me with females all the time.


You're not??!!  Well there goes another crush........



























Not really but otherwise it wouldn't have been funny........


----------



## peach174 (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 5, 2014)

Good morning all. The rain has stopped--we haven't had that many hours of moisture in a row in a LONG time--but it is still somewhat overcast.  Looks like we'll be in more seasonal 50's for highs for the next several days - IF the weather forecast is to be trusted.  But before the rain started, the forecast was for clear skies and zero precip too.  

We just cleaned out under our old side by side refrigerator/freezer and are awaiting delivery of a new one later this morning.  Our power company is arranging to pick up the older unit tomorrow and will give us a $50 check for it--actually the check is a rebate for upgrading to a more energy efficient unit.  I hate to give up the older one.  It was old when we moved into the house 15 years ago, but it still works though somewhat more erratically than it used to.  But Hombre got a burr under his saddle that we needed to replace it before it went out entirely.  I suppose he's right.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 5, 2014)

It will take years, but the electric savings really do add up on a new refrigerator or freezer.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 5, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> It will take years, but the electric savings really do add up on a new refrigerator or freezer.



Oh I'm sure that's true.  I just have enough Scot in me though to resist replacing something that seems perfectly good and before it has outlived its useful life.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 5, 2014)

Here's a Christmas decorating idea for a small apartment:


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 5, 2014)

I think we should have an ugly sweater contest in the Coffee Shop.  Here's my nomination:







Though I was also impressed by this one:


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 5, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Here's a Christmas decorating idea for a small apartment:


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 5, 2014)

Television has started with the Christmas films already. There are loads of sloppy, sentimental films on every channel.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 5, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Television has started with the Christmas films already. There are loads of sloppy, sentimental films on every channel.


Christmas films?  This time of year??!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 5, 2014)

Actually my favorite version of Scrooge is the one with Albert Finney.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 5, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Television has started with the Christmas films already. There are loads of sloppy, sentimental films on every channel.
> ...



As a practicing couch potato I need my regular fix of films, and I like action films and thrillers, not sentimental Christmas slop.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 5, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Actually my favorite version of Scrooge is the one with Albert Finney.



The scrooge with George C Scott was on the other day.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 5, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> I think we should have an ugly sweater contest in the Coffee Shop.  Here's my nomination:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Here is mine


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 5, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



This aughta satisfy both......


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 5, 2014)

I win.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 5, 2014)

And we briefly interrupt our programming for a brief public service announcement:

Top 12 scams to avoid this season:

*Email Shipping Confirmations:  *Think twice before clicking links in shipping notification emails, and always verify the shipping company before giving out your personal information.


*Deceptive Advertising:*Beware of deals that are too good to be true as they could steal your personal information and ruin your holiday cheer.

*Chilling Charities:*'Tis the season to donate, but be wary of fake charities. Do your research and double-check the site URL.

*Buyer Beware:  *Check your credit card statements to make sure you don't have unwanted charges as a result of a point-of-sale breach.

*iScams:*Today, smartphones act as a phone, but also a credit card, house key, camera and more. Malware can access your device via apps, so do your research and stick to official app stores to download.

*Getting Carded:  *Avoid the unwanted gift of malware and always verify that e-cards are from someone you know and a trustworthy site.

*Holiday Travel Scams:  *Avoid fake online deal links offering low price airfare or hotel rooms that could be a trap. Think before you click.

*Robocall Scam:  *Be suspicious of phone calls from people who claim your computer is infected and request your personal information to fix it.

*ATM Skimming:  *Need cash in a hurry? Beware of using automated teller machines (ATMs), as a skimmer device designed to steal data off the card may be installed. Look carefully at the ATM and cover the keypad when entering your PIN.

*Year in Review Traps:*While a "Year in Review" sounds entertaining to read, clicking on these links could infect your devices.

*BYO...Device:*With the hustle and bustle of the season, smartphones & wallets could easily belost or stolenin the shuffle. Don't leave your smartphone unattended during the hectic holiday season as it could give hackers access to your personal and work information.

*Bad USB Blues:*Be wary of free USB drives that are often used as giveaways. This method is an easy way for hackers to spread malware.
Top 12 Scams of the Holiday Season

Don't know why the USMB software changed all the numbers to No. 1?????  And then when I tried to fix it it put in a space I can't get rid of.  Sigh.  Oh well.  At least the information is there.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 5, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually my favorite version of Scrooge is the one with Albert Finney.
> ...



I think of all the versions, I like the rendition with George C. Scott the best but I like almost all of the various versions over the years.  The GC Scott one was on like 3 a.m. this morning and I set the DVR to record it.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 5, 2014)

My contribution.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 5, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Scrooged with Bill Murray!  Because, you know, Bill Murray!


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 5, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Never been a big Murray fan, don't think he's all that funny.  I do like many of the movies he's in but more so because of the other actors and the story line.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 5, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Actually my favorite version of Scrooge is the one with Albert Finney.


Our tradition includes A Christmas Carol with Alastair Sim and I really like the Jim Carey animated version.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 5, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually my favorite version of Scrooge is the one with Albert Finney.
> ...




I like the version from 1938 with Reginald Owen and Mrs. Robinson from Lost In Space.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 5, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> I think we should have an ugly sweater contest in the Coffee Shop.  Here's my nomination:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 5, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I think we should have an ugly sweater contest in the Coffee Shop.  Here's my nomination:
> ...



I hear ugly sweaters are hipster this year.  Ugly is cool.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 5, 2014)

There are so many ugly sweaters, I had a hard time choosing one, but this one is just kind of scary, IMO!


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 5, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Are you going to wear one?


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 5, 2014)

Today, I substituted for a science teacher at the local High School. 

In one class, instead of taking roll, I announced "whoever is absent please raise your hand". 

I love messing with their heads.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 5, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I like that version also .. and not just because I have a crush on You ..


----------



## Sherry (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Pogo (Dec 5, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Today, I substituted for a science teacher at the local High School.
> 
> In one class, instead of taking roll, I announced "whoever is absent please raise your hand".
> 
> I love messing with their heads.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 6, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
Tresha and hubby,
Mr. H and his friend,
strollingbones & hubby,
GW's daughter's friend Sachenda,
Ernie's friend and colleague, Max,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Uncensored2008, Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.​


----------



## Bonita Louise (Dec 6, 2014)

Howdy All!! Been busy but hope you all have been well and happy! Have wonderful weekend and stay safe..


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 6, 2014)

Morning!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 6, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



He every now and then does have a good role.  I can't think of anybody else who would have played "Groundhog Day" as well.  And "Scrooged" was pretty good actually.  But some of his more iconic films such as "Caddy Shack" and "Stripes" I don't care for.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 6, 2014)

Sherry said:


>



Yay, Sherry's back.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 6, 2014)

And good morning everybody.  Up at 6 a.m. as the saga of the new refrigerator continues.  Delivery was not yesterday as expected--after NUMEROUS telephone calls with some very clueless people at Lowe's, the evidence seems to be that they sold the refrigerator we bought--the last in stock--to somebody else.  It was apparently never put on the truck for delivery, something their managers did not wish to admit.  So Hombre is up before dawn ready to go to the store to do battle and I'm up in case he needs to call to confer on a different refrigerator.  One of us needed to stay home to receive promised telephone calls that never seem to come.

Peeved is a mild term for our current attitude about all this.


----------



## R.D. (Dec 6, 2014)

This is a female....





I know know this because I managed to buy 3*..... freekin' 3*..... sets of string lights with only female parts.   The jokes have been endless, I had no idea my children knew so much


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 6, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually my favorite version of Scrooge is the one with Albert Finney.
> ...



Like Bill Murray, Jim Carey is another actor that I enjoy in some roles but not all.  He was excellent in "Bruce Almighty" and "Liar Liar" but some of his stuff is just too silly to be funny for me.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 6, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


 
All sweaters are ugly in my opinion.  I can tolerate them when accompanied by sweater puppies...


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 6, 2014)

R.D. said:


> This is a female....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ROFL.   Been there done that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 6, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Sweater puppies?


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 6, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Today, I substituted for a science teacher at the local High School.
> ...


 
Apparently you are absent Pogo.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 6, 2014)

R.D. said:


> This is a female....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You might also want to know you can save up to $500 in fifteen minutes with GEICO.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 6, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Groundhog Day, yes, didn't like Scrooged all that much and have yet to be able to sit though all of Caddy Shack or Stripes.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 6, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


 
Ringel?  A little help here.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Hossfly (Dec 6, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Today, I substituted for a science teacher at the local High School.
> 
> In one class, instead of taking roll, I announced "whoever is absent please raise your hand".
> 
> I love messing with their heads.


Careful! They'll shoot your eye out!


----------



## peach174 (Dec 6, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Sweater puppies 
Boobs


----------



## boedicca (Dec 6, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


 
*blush*   J'adore mon cher lumpikins!   And have missed you - you've been far too quiet lately.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 6, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.
> 
> And we're still keeping vigil for
> 
> ...




Foxy:  I would appreciate having my Mom added to the list.  She fell and screwed up her back.   A lot of pain  - I hope she recovers soon.  It's hard to see her so immobilized and suffering.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 6, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.
> ...



She's on the list as we speak Boe.  I think I can safely say that we bear our own pain more easily than watching a loved one suffer.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 6, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Thank you, and you are wise as usual.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 6, 2014)

R.D. said:


> This is a female....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is, and she's polarized too.

Not hard to follow -- male goes into female.  Or in sound reinforcement, male sends, female receives.




​Now in sound where things are going in one direction if you end up terminating in the wrong gender, you slap an adapter on it, commonly called a 'gender bender'.  But with electricity like you have there, all you can do (fortunately) is buy three more male parts to service them and just have more lights.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 6, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


 
As in breasts, not saveliberty.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 6, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


 
Lord, grant Boedicca's mom restored health and bless her with more productive and meanful days ahead.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 6, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...




Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 6, 2014)

boedicca said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


 
You are welcome.  It is what we are supposed to do in the Coffee Shop and in life.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 6, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.
> ...



She is added to our prayer list boedicca for a speedy and quick recovery.
Yes it is very hard to see our loved ones in pain because we can't do anything about it. I know all to well, because my husband has MS.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 6, 2014)

peach174 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Thank you - it's very heartwarming to see this support for my Mom's recovery.   The Coffee Shop is a special place.   

I'm sorry you're husband has MS, that is a tough thing to handle.  Blessings for both of you.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 6, 2014)

boedicca said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



No need to feel sorry for us Boe, but I understand what you meant and Thank You.
He is doing well enough at 67 and is not in a wheelchair yet, which is a blessing in it's self. He has been handling it for 40 years and me for almost 31 years.
It is when he is in so much pain that is hard.to deal with.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 6, 2014)

How does I _am_ a pain fit in to the spectrum?


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 6, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I'm not a huge fan of Caddyshack or Stripes, either.

But Ghostbusters, Groundhog day, his roles in various Wes Anderson films (The Life Aquatic, Moonrise Kingdom, etc.), he had a great little role in Zombieland, even things like Kingpin and Little Shop of Horrors.....I think he's been good a lot more often than not.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 6, 2014)

Don't forget ace ventura., pet detective.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 6, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Now this is a lesser known AWESOME movie Murry is in as well as Duvall and Spacek.


----------



## Sherry (Dec 6, 2014)

If you like Bill Murray, check out his latest role in St. Vincent. He brings a unique brand of humor to a more serious role...brilliant acting, in my opinion.


----------



## mdk (Dec 6, 2014)

I hope everyone is having a great day. I just finished the last the work before the guests arrive to Christmas party. I am beat already. lol


----------



## mdk (Dec 6, 2014)

I promised a picture of the tree earlier this week. That isn't a real fire by the way. That is our computer monitor with a fire on loop. lol. Cheers to all you this evening!


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 6, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


I haven't been since before they buried the old USMB, I'm not sure why but I know my heart just isn't in it as often anymore, I try but .. eh. On the other hand there are certainly people that I more than like that keep me hanging in there. Sheesh, I've turned into a no fun whiner... ..


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 6, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


Hey Lumpy!


----------



## boedicca (Dec 6, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...




It's not as fun without Rep Comments.  I miss those.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 6, 2014)

Decided to get myself a nice Christmas present, I'm going to buy the _Tulle fusil-de-chasse_ musket kit.  After doing some research and getting advice from gun building experts on the muzzelloading forum I'm on I'm going with the most correct kit from Pecatonica, the actual manufacturer that all the others use (except the ones made in India.....).  One other plus is it's about $100 cheaper, no middleman.......


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 6, 2014)

Sherry said:


> If you like Bill Murray, check out his latest role in St. Vincent. He brings a unique brand of humor to a more serious role...brilliant acting, in my opinion.



I know that I've seen in something before, I just can't remember what it was.  I think he was in an updated Scrooge movie or something, and he played the scrooge.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 6, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > If you like Bill Murray, check out his latest role in St. Vincent. He brings a unique brand of humor to a more serious role...brilliant acting, in my opinion.
> ...



LOL, that's what started this Bill Murray conversation, the movie Scrooged.

And wait, are you saying you never saw Ghostbusters?!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 6, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Oh yeah, I had forgotten about Ghost Busters.  I haven't seen that movie since I was a kid!


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 6, 2014)

Ectoplasm anyone?


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## saveliberty (Dec 6, 2014)

I've been slimed!


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 6, 2014)

A little classic Christmas music.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 6, 2014)

Update on the continuing saga of the new refrigerator.  After Hombre went down there at the crack of dawn and confirmed that they had sold the refrigerator we bought to somebody else, they agreed he could pick out another of his choosing among the sale refrigerators.  He chose a nice LG side by side--called me to describe all the features as I checked it out on line--and we agreed that is what we wanted.  So they cancelled the original order, wrote up a ticket for the LG, he bought a 3-year-service contract that takes over when the warranty runs out, and they assured him it would be delivered within hours.   Noon came.  Two pm.  Four pm.  Several calls to Lowe's with assurances the fridge was on the truck and would be delivered. 

Meanwhile the PNM folks were here at 2:30 to pick up the old refrigerator so all our cold stuff was sitting warming on the counter all that time.

Lowes shows up around 7:30 with what looked like our refrigerator.  They set it up, got Hombre to sign off on the delivery, and left.

As I was loading the stuff into the fridge I saw immediately that it was not an LG.  It was a GE.  They sent us the wrong refrigerator.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 6, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Update on the continuing saga of the new refrigerator.  After Hombre went down there at the crack of dawn and confirmed that they had sold the refrigerator we bought to somebody else, they agreed he could pick out another of his choosing among the sale refrigerators.  He chose a nice LG side by side--called me to describe all the features as I checked it out on line--and we agreed that is what we wanted.  So they cancelled the original order, wrote up a ticket for the LG, he bought a 3-year-service contract that takes over when the warranty runs out, and they assured him it would be delivered within hours.   Noon came.  Two pm.  Four pm.  Several calls to Lowe's with assurances the fridge was on the truck and would be delivered.
> 
> Meanwhile the PNM folks were here at 2:30 to pick up the old refrigerator so all our cold stuff was sitting warming on the counter all that time.
> 
> ...


If he paid for a service contract for the LG, they are on the hook for the LG. That's poor management for that Lowes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 7, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Sheila and Hombre's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
Tresha and hubby,
Mr. H and his friend,
strollingbones & hubby,
GW's daughter's friend Sachenda,
Ernie's friend and colleague, Max,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Uncensored2008, Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.​


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 7, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Update on the continuing saga of the new refrigerator.  After Hombre went down there at the crack of dawn and confirmed that they had sold the refrigerator we bought to somebody else, they agreed he could pick out another of his choosing among the sale refrigerators.  He chose a nice LG side by side--called me to describe all the features as I checked it out on line--and we agreed that is what we wanted.  So they cancelled the original order, wrote up a ticket for the LG, he bought a 3-year-service contract that takes over when the warranty runs out, and they assured him it would be delivered within hours.   Noon came.  Two pm.  Four pm.  Several calls to Lowe's with assurances the fridge was on the truck and would be delivered.
> ...



I know Hoss, I know. . . .BUT. . . . you cannot imagine the hell we've been through with this the last two days.  I don't know if I have the emotional strength to go through more hell to get them to fix it.  I'm tempted to give them some really REALLY bad publicity though.   But we do have to make sure the service contract we paid for will be valid should we have a problem.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 7, 2014)

Wonder who received the LG by mistake?  Lowe's probably made two errors in deliveries.  The problem is, they don't have salespeople.  A salesperson would want to make sure their customer was taken care of from start to finish.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 7, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Update on the continuing saga of the new refrigerator.  After Hombre went down there at the crack of dawn and confirmed that they had sold the refrigerator we bought to somebody else, they agreed he could pick out another of his choosing among the sale refrigerators.  He chose a nice LG side by side--called me to describe all the features as I checked it out on line--and we agreed that is what we wanted.  So they cancelled the original order, wrote up a ticket for the LG, he bought a 3-year-service contract that takes over when the warranty runs out, and they assured him it would be delivered within hours.   Noon came.  Two pm.  Four pm.  Several calls to Lowe's with assurances the fridge was on the truck and would be delivered.
> 
> Meanwhile the PNM folks were here at 2:30 to pick up the old refrigerator so all our cold stuff was sitting warming on the counter all that time.
> 
> ...


I'd be on the phone to the store manage, regional manager and contacting Lowes headquarters.  Yup someone at that store is screwing up big time and management needs to fix the problem, with you the customer and internally at the point of failure.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 7, 2014)

I agree with Ringel, you are helping the store and employees by resolving the issue.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 7, 2014)

My guardian angel was working overtime yesterday.   We had plans to have dinner at a restaurant in downtown Berkeley last night.   Due to a home improvement project taking longer than planned, we ended up cancelling our reservation and getting Thai take-out.    If we had gone, we would have been right in the middle of the tear gas melee of last night's "peaceful" riot.    Yet another hijacking of a supposedly peaceful demonstration by the usual black masked anarchists....


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 7, 2014)

Glad you missed that interesting experience Boe.  We do live in interesting times.   Not exactly exemplary ones sometimes, but interesting.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 7, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Update on the continuing saga of the new refrigerator.  After Hombre went down there at the crack of dawn and confirmed that they had sold the refrigerator we bought to somebody else, they agreed he could pick out another of his choosing among the sale refrigerators.  He chose a nice LG side by side--called me to describe all the features as I checked it out on line--and we agreed that is what we wanted.  So they cancelled the original order, wrote up a ticket for the LG, he bought a 3-year-service contract that takes over when the warranty runs out, and they assured him it would be delivered within hours.   Noon came.  Two pm.  Four pm.  Several calls to Lowe's with assurances the fridge was on the truck and would be delivered.
> ...



Well after researching everything yet again last night, the refrigerator they delivered is a somewhat superior model to the one we actually bought.  So we decided to keep it.     But Hombre will be at Lowe's first thing in the morning to ensure that our service contract is for the refrigerator they sent us instead of the one we bought.  And yes, after this long unfunny comedy of errors, we are finally beginning to regain our perspective and look at it all more objectively.  We'll make sure that somebody knows what we've been through but will give them props for at least attempting to correct the errors.  It is the only bad experience we have ever had with Lowe's--all previous major purchases went off without a hitch and their contractors were great.

It does remind me of those times when I screwed up on the job in the past.  And if I was going to make a mistake, I would make it and then the next one etc. with the same person until I had that person convinced I was a complete idiot.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 7, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Remember Foxfyre things always happen for a reason.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 7, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



But you will agree that sometimes the reason is that somebody was a complete idiot?


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 7, 2014)

Been doing some major cleaning and I was finally able to rake the back yard of the leaves I didn't get to during the fall, which was all of them.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 7, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Wonder who received the LG by mistake?  Lowe's probably made two errors in deliveries.  The problem is, they don't have salespeople.  A salesperson would want to make sure their customer was taken care of from start to finish.



We thought about that too.  Who got the refrigerator we were supposed to get?


----------



## peach174 (Dec 7, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Yep I totally agree, but you got a better refrigerator out of it. Could have been that the one you wanted might have been a lemon - no way of knowing that now, but maybe down the road a ways you will know.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 7, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



We do like the refrigerator we got.  So we'll see what happens.  Hombre talked to the guy who sold us the fridge we didn't get--he offered to swap it out and we said we would keep the one we had at the same price and he seemed to be okay with that and said he would put the right paperwork for the service contract in the mail to us.  So if we get that, we should be okay.  We'll see.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 7, 2014)

Oh- I have been so busy lately I forgot to tell everyone about my fiber optic exam and CAT scan last week.
Doc said that there is no real damage and that they could not find anything wrong as to why I threw up stomach acid. He said my stomach valve was fine and that I did not have a hiatal hernia. That was great news. 
He said that since it has not happened since then it might have been because of my bad head cold, but not likely and he said to stop drinking grapefruit juice every day and to drink it maybe 2 times a week. He said that drinking too much citrus and meds are usually the cause of acid reflux
They said if it does happen again to come in and they would prescribe anti reflux medication.
I hope it never happens ever again.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 7, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Oh- I have been so busy lately I forgot to tell everyone about my fiber optic exam and CAT scan last week.
> Doc said that there is no real damage and that they could not find anything wrong as to why I threw up stomach acid. He said my stomach valve was fine and that I did not have a hiatal hernia. That was great news.
> He said that since it has not happened since then it might have been because of my bad head cold, but not likely and he said to stop drinking grapefruit juice every day and to drink it maybe 2 times a week. He said that drinking too much citrus and meds are usually the cause of acid reflux
> They said if it does happen again to come in and they would prescribe anti reflux medication.
> I hope it never happens ever again.


I always cut my juices in half, i.e. I add twice the water they say to add or if it's bottled juice I pour half in another container and add water to both containers till they're full, mostly because of the amount of sugars in the juices but also because of the acidity of citrus juices.  Got that from a cellular biologist who also was a nutritionist.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 7, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh- I have been so busy lately I forgot to tell everyone about my fiber optic exam and CAT scan last week.
> ...


I can attest to the harm citrus juices will do. I once advised a Vietnamese Infantry Battalion in the Delta. I would eat chickens and pigs but I drew the line at snakes, lizards and monkeys. Pineapples were plentiful and I would eat a lot of them. It didn't help that I had to take a daily malaria pill named Dapsone and one day I got a scratch on my nose that got infected. My nose swelled up so big I couldn't see past it. After 4 or 5 days of suffering I had to call for a replacement and had myself evacuated to the hospital. Alas, no purple heart for that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 7, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Oh- I have been so busy lately I forgot to tell everyone about my fiber optic exam and CAT scan last week.
> Doc said that there is no real damage and that they could not find anything wrong as to why I threw up stomach acid. He said my stomach valve was fine and that I did not have a hiatal hernia. That was great news.
> He said that since it has not happened since then it might have been because of my bad head cold, but not likely and he said to stop drinking grapefruit juice every day and to drink it maybe 2 times a week. He said that drinking too much citrus and meds are usually the cause of acid reflux
> They said if it does happen again to come in and they would prescribe anti reflux medication.
> I hope it never happens ever again.



Great news Peach.  I do have mild acid reflux issues and find that citrus juice does aggravate it at times while eating the fresh fruit--pineapple, oranges, grapefruit--does not.  Why I don't know but if I am going to drink juice, I try to make it grape or apple or something other than citrus.  Grapefruit plays badly with so many medications people take, that it is really good to look for that on the list of things you should avoid if you take this or that.  I don't know the reason for that either.


----------



## Sherry (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Tresha91203 (Dec 7, 2014)

Finally caught up again! Praying for the new additions to the vigil. Hubby and I can be removed now. Thank you all for the support. He's passed the 30 day mark and seems strong. We've been geeking out over a new game he found, Arche Age, which is a lot of fun. I didn't even get dressed today, unless you count changing into a fresh set of PJs, so it was a great day!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 8, 2014)

Tresha91203 said:


> Finally caught up again! Praying for the new additions to the vigil. Hubby and I can be removed now. Thank you all for the support. He's passed the 30 day mark and seems strong. We've been geeking out over a new game he found, Arche Age, which is a lot of fun. I didn't even get dressed today, unless you count changing into a fresh set of PJs, so it was a great day!



Will do Tresha and glad all is going well.  I'll keep him on my private prayer list for the full 90 days though.

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Sheila and Hombre's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
Mr. H and his friend,
GW's daughter's friend Sachenda,
Ernie's friend and colleague, Max,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Uncensored2008, Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.​


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 8, 2014)

Good morning, everyone!  Hope all are doing well.  Good advice on greatly limiting grapefuit and fruit juices in one's diet.  We are on half caff for another two weeks, then off that.  Holidays so chocolates are an issue, one that we generally ignore.  Getting in a lot Britich police mystery series.  We finished "Hinterland y gwyl", the prototype for "Broadchurch."  Have a good week.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 8, 2014)

Morning !


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 8, 2014)

Whoopee! I just got the TV times for Christmas and I found 'skyfall' the latest James Bond film is showing on channel 3, Christmas eve.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 8, 2014)

Good morning all.  Chilly and clear in Albuquerque this morning.  Pondering whether I can get excited over British mysteries during the Christmas season or whether I would want James Bond on Christmas Eve.  But apparently many do or they wouldn't be featuring those.  Today we buy groceries (probably) to put in the new refrigerator.  And maybe finish up the decorations.  We'll see how it goes.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 8, 2014)

If you liked "Gracepoint", you will love "Broadchurch."  "Happy Valley" is another one almost as good.  All are on Netflix.

Our amazing late fall continues.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 8, 2014)

Temps and forecast very similar here Jake.  Unseasonably mild for December.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 8, 2014)

Good morning coffee people.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 8, 2014)

Speaking of James Bond. . .

Today's Christmas gift selection for that special someone is on sale this week for a modest $155,000,000.98 plus shipping and handling.  (Prices may change so confirm before ordering.) 

PROJECT UTOPIA, a magnificent floating island--as opposed to the usual boring yacht--was possibly inspired by the villain’s lair in Bond movie “The Spy Who Loved Me” and will delight the Bond fans on your Christmas list.  This 11-story structure may resemble an alien craft, but it is designed for planet earth. It is stable on the high seas and offers several helipads and a docking station for smaller boats. The top deck houses an observatory that stands 65 meters above sea level and offers 360-degree views of the surroundings.





















Maybe the next time we have to move the Coffee Shop, this would be a possibility?


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 8, 2014)

Speaking of James Bond on Christmas eve, there is nothing I want to watch on Christmas day. I will have to watch some DVD's.


----------



## R.D. (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 8, 2014)

It gave me the flattering name of Tinker Pickle-Pants.  At least it wasn't Tinkle.


----------



## Sherry (Dec 8, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> It gave me the flattering name of Tinker Pickle-Pants.  At least it wasn't Tinkle.



Cookie Angel-Eyes...not very funny. WQ's is hilarious.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 8, 2014)

Maybe he'll tell us?


----------



## peach174 (Dec 8, 2014)

Mine is Happy Pickle-Pants.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Dec 8, 2014)

Speedy Pickle Pants

All the cool kids were born in September and are the Pickle Pants Clan.


----------



## R.D. (Dec 8, 2014)

Happy snow bum


----------



## Gracie (Dec 8, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


>


Nipper Sparkly Nose.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 8, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Maybe he'll tell us?




Don't laugh Mama Fox.  My name would be Pixie McJingles.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 8, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.
> 
> And we're still keeping vigil for
> 
> ...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 8, 2014)

R.D. said:


> This is a female....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 8, 2014)

peach174 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Bless you both, Peach.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 8, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Decided to get myself a nice Christmas present, I'm going to buy the _Tulle fusil-de-chasse_ musket kit.  After doing some research and getting advice from gun building experts on the muzzelloading forum I'm on I'm going with the most correct kit from Pecatonica, the actual manufacturer that all the others use (except the ones made in India.....).  One other plus is it's about $100 cheaper, no middleman.......


Oooh, my panties are dampened...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 8, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Update on the continuing saga of the new refrigerator.  After Hombre went down there at the crack of dawn and confirmed that they had sold the refrigerator we bought to somebody else, they agreed he could pick out another of his choosing among the sale refrigerators.  He chose a nice LG side by side--called me to describe all the features as I checked it out on line--and we agreed that is what we wanted.  So they cancelled the original order, wrote up a ticket for the LG, he bought a 3-year-service contract that takes over when the warranty runs out, and they assured him it would be delivered within hours.   Noon came.  Two pm.  Four pm.  Several calls to Lowe's with assurances the fridge was on the truck and would be delivered.
> 
> Meanwhile the PNM folks were here at 2:30 to pick up the old refrigerator so all our cold stuff was sitting warming on the counter all that time.
> 
> ...


Seems like time to shoot someone, just who, though?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 8, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Temps and forecast very similar here Jake.  Unseasonably mild for December.


Although a bit behind times...36 degrees here, unseasonably warm.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


>



Glitzy Sugar-Socks.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 8, 2014)

Sugar Plum Twinkletoes. That's a landing pad for a Hossfly.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 8, 2014)

Love yall's Elf names.  And WQ I'm not laughing.  I'm about to explode holding it in, but I'm not laughing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 9, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Sheila and Hombre's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
Mr. H and his friend,
GW's daughter's friend Sachenda,
Ernie's friend and colleague, Max,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.
And the light is on awaiting the return of Uncensored2008, Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.​


----------



## peach174 (Dec 9, 2014)

Good Morning !


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 9, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  Our wonderful HVAC guy (and sometimes emergency plumber) has been here and gone this morning and the leaky valve to the water supply on our new refrigerator is now replaced and we are making ice.  (I hope.)  Now if we just get the new service contract for the refrigerator we have, I think we're good to go.  But until that is a done deal, the saga continues.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 9, 2014)

Really cranky people here in RL.  Help!


----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 9, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Our wonderful HVAC guy (and sometimes emergency plumber) has been here and gone this morning and the leaky valve to the water supply on our new refrigerator is now replaced and we are making ice.  (I hope.)  Now if we just get the new service contract for the refrigerator we have, I think we're good to go.  But until that is a done deal, the saga continues.




It sounds like a pain in the rear.  Hope everything gets worked out.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 9, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Really cranky people here in RL.  Help!



Aw maybe it will be better soon.  I just left another board discussion because of an individual who became too cranky to allow it to be fun.  In these thing, it generally does pass, but I feel your frustration.  I remember all those times over the years in which I was so angry or hurt or frustrated or disappointed that it felt like a permanent black cloud of misery hanging over me.  But the sun always did eventually come out.  Now I know to just wait for that.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 9, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


>


My name is not Frank and I was NOT born in June.

Been a busy few days; so busy that I forgot to pay the electric bill. I really hate it when I get woken up by some guy who wants to kidnap my electric meter and hold it for ransom.

Got that taken care of and am on my 2nd cup of organic Guatemalan Estate.
Max is hanging in, taking his antibiotics and keeping a mild fever in check with ibuprofen. He's made sure he is covered for the pic lock procedure and will be getting that in the next day or so. Meanwhile, he is still plugging away at Doc's and frequently heeds my demands to sit the hell down.

The hell of it is that due to the nerve damage from the accident, he feels no pain at all, so has no idea if he's aggravating it by being on his feet.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 9, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



But is he improving sufficiently that the amputation may be avoided?


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 9, 2014)

Amputation... probably, but surgery to scrape the infected area of the bone is still on the table.
Even at that, he would be down for a month or 6 weeks. While better for him and Doc's, it's not great. Our people have stepped up and will fill in if needed, but Max is pig headed.
Pig headed got him on his feet after the wreck, but he just isn't as indestructible as he likes to think he is.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 9, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Amputation... probably, but surgery to scrape the infected area of the bone is still on the table.
> Even at that, he would be down for a month or 6 weeks. While better for him and Doc's, it's not great. Our people have stepped up and will fill in if needed, but Max is pig headed.
> Pig headed got him on his feet after the wreck, but he just isn't as indestructible as he likes to think he is.


Pig headed is what you can call a lot of us.  With all my physical issue I still try to do more than I should really be doing but for me it's natural to fight back, not give in.
Got home late last night with the wife, back from here interview at the University of Colorado in Denver for a job, won't know for a month what their decision will be.  Pulled in the mail and sure enough my application for SSDI was again denied, have a call into the lawyer this morning and most likely we'll go through the appeal process, one more friggin' hoop to jump through. 
Now if I had senior level contacts and there was nothing wrong with me I'd probably get SSDI tomorrow........


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 9, 2014)

Yesterday a coworker took it upon herself to drag out all the Christmas decorations at work.  I assisted her with bringing some out.  She put the tree together, checked the lights and went out to get replacements.  Then it was time for the lights to go on the tree, she didn't want to do that.  I really didn't either, but mentioned to the owner on a phone call that the coworker had started with decorating.  He asked me to do the lights.

So I get the skirt under the tree after I moved it to where the boss wanted.  Then put the lights on.  Boss returns and makes a big deal about the lights and tree.  Unfortunately, my friend was not given credit and so she is really mad at me.  I told the boss what she had done a second time, but no appreciation given.  

Problem is, she is mad at me.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 9, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Yesterday a coworker took it upon herself to drag out all the Christmas decorations at work.  I assisted her with bringing some out.  She put the tree together, checked the lights and went out to get replacements.  Then it was time for the lights to go on the tree, she didn't want to do that.  I really didn't either, but mentioned to the owner on a phone call that the coworker had started with decorating.  He asked me to do the lights.
> 
> So I get the skirt under the tree after I moved it to where the boss wanted.  Then put the lights on.  Boss returns and makes a big deal about the lights and tree.  Unfortunately, my friend was not given credit and so she is really mad at me.  I told the boss what she had done a second time, but no appreciation given.
> 
> Problem is, she is mad at me.


Probably thinks you simply took all the credit.   You're not related to Granny Gates or Ethan Allen are you.........


----------



## Sherry (Dec 9, 2014)

It's in the upper 50's and I'm chilled to the bone and shivering...I wish I had some hot chocolate with mini marshmallows.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 9, 2014)

Domino effect. Please watch the whole thing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 9, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Domino effect. Please watch the whole thing.



That was really special Gracie.  Thank you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 9, 2014)

Sherry said:


> It's in the upper 50's and I'm chilled to the bone and shivering...I wish I had some hot chocolate with mini marshmallows.



That looks so good I'll think I'll make us some.  Don't have any mini marshmallows though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 9, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Yesterday a coworker took it upon herself to drag out all the Christmas decorations at work.  I assisted her with bringing some out.  She put the tree together, checked the lights and went out to get replacements.  Then it was time for the lights to go on the tree, she didn't want to do that.  I really didn't either, but mentioned to the owner on a phone call that the coworker had started with decorating.  He asked me to do the lights.
> 
> So I get the skirt under the tree after I moved it to where the boss wanted.  Then put the lights on.  Boss returns and makes a big deal about the lights and tree.  Unfortunately, my friend was not given credit and so she is really mad at me.  I told the boss what she had done a second time, but no appreciation given.
> 
> Problem is, she is mad at me.



I hear that.  All you can do is explain.  You can't make her accept the explanation though.


----------



## Spoonman (Dec 9, 2014)

check this out and watch the video.   talk about extreme skiing

Cody Townsend s ski line Most insane ever - GrindTV.com


----------



## Gracie (Dec 9, 2014)

Whoa!!! I was freaking out and it wasn't even me skiing, lol.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Dec 9, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Really cranky people here in RL.  Help!



You're a kitty. Hide under the bed until they leave. Works for me.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 9, 2014)

Sherry said:


> It's in the upper 50's and I'm chilled to the bone and shivering...I wish I had some hot chocolate with mini marshmallows.


It was in the upper 50s, lower 60s the wife was sitting out back in a short sleeve shirt with the cats, she got a little sun burned.........


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 9, 2014)

My substitute teaching saga continues...

so I get called into a High School Spanish class for the day. Before reporting in, I Googled some Spanish phrases... "good morning/afternoon", "how are you", "my name is", etc. 

At the beginning of each class, I'm speaking the language like a pro (or so they think). You should have seen the looks on their faces. 

Then I announce: "you're probably thinking 'oh no, the sub is fluent in Spanish'" while shaking my head up and down. Some of them turned white LOL. 

Of course I 'fessed up and we all had a good laugh out of it 

Did the exact same thing in a French class too. AND THEY PAY ME FOR THIS SHIT.


----------



## Sherry (Dec 9, 2014)

Awww....


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 9, 2014)

I'll be dam cats are good for something.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 9, 2014)

I am a bad bad person. If Samuel, that pompous blowhard kid, wins Master Chef Jr...I'm gonna barf. His head is already swelled with his self importance enough.


----------



## Sherry (Dec 9, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I am a bad bad person. If Samuel, that pompous blowhard kid, wins Master Chef Jr...I'm gonna barf. His head is already swelled with his self importance enough.



"pedestrian ingredients"


----------



## Gracie (Dec 9, 2014)

Every time he opens his mouth, he finds a way to use a word not normally used in general conversation. His facial expressions, his fake "these are my friends and I hate to see them go" bullshit, his back red from his own hand backpatting himself...this kid drives me bonkers. I googled to see if it was just me that thinks he is a obnoxious blowhard. Um. No. 

Aidaih and Sean should have stayed. This show is ...sad to say...fixed. Logan is just not that good. Sean, Samuel and Aidiah should have been final three..with Sean and Aidiah as final two with either one winning. Samuel must be the kid of one of the producers or something. Its fixed. Bet he wins. Betcha.


----------



## Sherry (Dec 9, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Every time he opens his mouth, he finds a way to use a word not normally used in general conversation. His facial expressions, his fake "these are my friends and I hate to see them go" bullshit, his back red from his own hand backpatting himself...this kid drives me bonkers. I googled to see if it was just me that thinks he is a obnoxious blowhard. Um. No.
> 
> Aidaih and Sean should have stayed. This show is ...sad to say...fixed. Logan is just not that good. Sean, Samuel and Aidiah should have been final three..with Sean and Aidiah as final two with either one winning. Samuel must be the kid of one of the producers or something. Its fixed. Bet he wins. Betcha.



My son said that he thinks it's fixed...I'm not enjoying it as much as last season.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 9, 2014)

Red team fucked up during the Pop Up Restaurant...but they won. Cuz logan was in that team. They had to save Logan. 
Personally, I think Samuel and Logan were pre picked long ago regardless of how badly they did.
Yep..your son is not the only one that thinks it's rigged. Googling showed me that much..and made be feel better that I am not the ogre old witch that is alone that cannot stomach a 12 year old kid Samuel. 
Like I said before....Samuel is just Frasier...at 12.


----------



## Sherry (Dec 9, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> check this out and watch the video.   talk about extreme skiing
> 
> Cody Townsend s ski line Most insane ever - GrindTV.com



Wow, that was crazy...adrenaline junkies. Not my cup of tea.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 10, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Sheila and Hombre's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
Mr. H and his friend,
GW's daughter's friend Sachenda,
Ernie's friend and colleague, Max,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Uncensored2008, Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 10, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Every time he opens his mouth, he finds a way to use a word not normally used in general conversation. His facial expressions, his fake "these are my friends and I hate to see them go" bullshit, his back red from his own hand backpatting himself...this kid drives me bonkers. I googled to see if it was just me that thinks he is a obnoxious blowhard. Um. No.
> 
> Aidaih and Sean should have stayed. This show is ...sad to say...fixed. Logan is just not that good. Sean, Samuel and Aidiah should have been final three..with Sean and Aidiah as final two with either one winning. Samuel must be the kid of one of the producers or something. Its fixed. Bet he wins. Betcha.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 10, 2014)

Good Morning.  It got down to the 40's here in Florida last night.  It is supposed to get into the mid-sixties today.  Burrr!!!   It's amazing how quickly your blood thins down here.


----------



## R.D. (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## peach174 (Dec 10, 2014)

Morning


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 10, 2014)

Alright, ladies, which of the two are you channeling?


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 10, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday a coworker took it upon herself to drag out all the Christmas decorations at work.  I assisted her with bringing some out.  She put the tree together, checked the lights and went out to get replacements.  Then it was time for the lights to go on the tree, she didn't want to do that.  I really didn't either, but mentioned to the owner on a phone call that the coworker had started with decorating.  He asked me to do the lights.
> ...


 
It was a blessing yesterday that we had a good talk and everything came out.  The owner has missed several good morale booster projects she has done recently.  This was just the last straw.  All is good now.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 10, 2014)

Being able to read music is very helpful when subbing in a music class Mr. H.  I must have subbed in just about any class a school taught.  First grade was pretty wild for a high school teacher.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 10, 2014)

I really love our little community.
Christmas on Main, Light Parade top full holiday slate.
Christmas on Main Light Parade top full holiday slate - San Pedro Valley News-Sun News


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 10, 2014)

peach174 said:


> I really love our little community.
> Christmas on Main, Light Parade top full holiday slate.
> Christmas on Main Light Parade top full holiday slate - San Pedro Valley News-Sun News



On Sunday, Hombre and I went to brunch after the early church service and then bought gas--loving the lower gas prices!!!--and as we were just about to pull back out onto the main thoroughfare to go home, we were stopped by an official police volunteer and asked to wait just a few minutes for the 'Cops for Kids' parade to go by.  We were the first car at the intersection and were shortly entertained by dozens and dozens of Albuquerque police cars and Sheriff's deputy cars  going by with full lights and sirens.  (The folks in the late service at our church, right by the street, must have though we were having a full fledged armed attack.  )

All the cars had kids in them and some got to operate the lights and sirens.  The cops each take two or three underprivileged kids to Wal-mart where they are outfitted with new clothes, a back pack filled with some toys, books, and other things kids love.  Each kid is allocated a $100 gift certificate for this but most, maybe all of the cops, supplement out of their own pockets so a kid might emerge the proud owner of a new bike.  The kids are then taken to Furrs or some other fun place for lunch with the cops competently chaperoning.  Warms the heart.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 10, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I am a bad bad person. If Samuel, that pompous blowhard kid, wins Master Chef Jr...I'm gonna barf. His head is already swelled with his self importance enough.
> ...



He does use words that would sound pretentious if an adult used them.  Is the show rigged?  I don't know.  Professional reviewers don't seem to think so but a lot of the audience apparently does.  I'll keep watching though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 10, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



So I'm happy the sun came out for you really quick.  All is well that ends well.


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 10, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I seem to remember the warden telling my brother the very same thing ....


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 10, 2014)

Just got back from the VA in Raton, with the initial work up, the doc was a half hour late getting to me the over to the hospital for x-rays then finally back home.  Four hours total....... 
Since I'm now in the New Mexico system I have to go to Albuquerque for Orthopedics, etc unless I decide to go back to the Colorado system.  Let's see, two hours up to the Colorado Springs Clinic and three + hours to the Denver VA Hospital or thirty minutes to the Raton Clinic and three and a half hours to Albuquerque.......  Besides the Raton Clinic is not crowded and the Albuquerque VA Hospital is supposed to be one of the best......... and not very crowded also.......


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 10, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Just got back from the VA in Raton, with the initial work up, the doc was a half hour late getting to me the over to the hospital for x-rays then finally back home.  Four hours total.......
> Since I'm now in the New Mexico system I have to go to Albuquerque for Orthopedics, etc unless I decide to go back to the Colorado system.  Let's see, two hours up to the Colorado Springs Clinic and three + hours to the Denver VA Hospital or thirty minutes to the Raton Clinic and three and a half hours to Albuquerque.......  Besides the Raton Clinic is not crowded and the Albuquerque VA Hospital is supposed to be one of the best......... and not very crowded also.......



Have you tried the new VA clinic here in Colorado Spring? Quite the place ....


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 10, 2014)

Spare_change said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



LOL.  Welcome Spare_Change.  Everybody, SC is a relative newcomer to USMB but I have been enjoying his posts around the board.  He's another one of us history buffs and knows his stuff.  And has a sense of humor too.  

Another Coloradoan huh?  We'll we need more mountain states representation.  So drag up a chair or something.  We're happy you found us and hope you find a happy refuge here from the craziness out there when you need it.

Your first timer's complimentary beverage:


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 10, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Thank you for the warm greeting. As for all that other stuff she said, don't you believe a word of it ... 

And the drink ... what's that ring at the bottom? Seems there is more than hot chocolate in that glass.

Not that I'm complaining, mind you ....


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 10, 2014)

Spare_change said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...



Not sure.  Now darn it.  I need to go make hot chocolate and serve it in a clear glass or cup to see if that ring forms.


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 10, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



How about if I just drink it and let you know?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 10, 2014)

Spare_change said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...



Well that would be good too....but....but.... I want an excuse to make hot chocolate.


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 10, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Geesh ... spoil my fun .... unless, of course, you need a taster.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 10, 2014)

Welcome !
Spare_change.


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 10, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Welcome !
> Spare_change.




Thank you, thank you!

Let me guess ... last one in buys the next round, right?


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 10, 2014)

Spare_change said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just got back from the VA in Raton, with the initial work up, the doc was a half hour late getting to me the over to the hospital for x-rays then finally back home.  Four hours total.......
> ...


That's where I was supposed to go today but changed my appointment to Raton, NM.  Been waiting for them to open the new clinic but discovered the clinic in Raton a couple of weeks ago and changed, it's much closer.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 10, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Just got back from the VA in Raton, with the initial work up, the doc was a half hour late getting to me the over to the hospital for x-rays then finally back home.  Four hours total.......
> Since I'm now in the New Mexico system I have to go to Albuquerque for Orthopedics, etc unless I decide to go back to the Colorado system.  Let's see, two hours up to the Colorado Springs Clinic and three + hours to the Denver VA Hospital or thirty minutes to the Raton Clinic and three and a half hours to Albuquerque.......  Besides the Raton Clinic is not crowded and the Albuquerque VA Hospital is supposed to be one of the best......... and not very crowded also.......



One of our very best friends, practically an adopted daughter a bit younger than you, was an emergency room doctor at the VA here up until early this year--she was forced to retire due to a chronic medical condition.  She is of the opinion that the VA hospital here does as good a job as any but she has horror stories to tell about all of them.  She is still feeling like a fish out of water as a retiree and hasn't yet chosen what niche she wants to fall into, but she is not missing that hospital job at all.


----------



## Sherry (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 10, 2014)

Started watching Canadas history (part 4) about the French and Indian War followed by the PBS The War that changed America then finally The Revolution.  Yup the War that Changed America and The Revolution were two different wars....... 
Well wanting my musket kit for Christmas and watching these shows re-instilled my first historical love, the American Colonial era soooo, I started pricing out a 1750s, 60s civilian outfit.  Well getting almost everything via the primary supplier of colonial era clothing and almost everything else adds up to almost a grand, before taxes and shipping so now I'm investigating making my own which would cost a quarter of that amount.


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 10, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I've used both ... the new one in Colorado Springs is quite a revelation. Good luck wherever you go.


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 10, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Started watching Canadas history (part 4) about the French and Indian War followed by the PBS The War that changed America then finally The Revolution.  Yup the War that Changed America and The Revolution were two different wars.......
> Well wanting my musket kit for Christmas and watching these shows re-instilled my first historical love, the American Colonial era soooo, I started pricing out a 1750s, 60s civilian outfit.  Well getting almost everything via the primary supplier of colonial era clothing and almost everything else adds up to almost a grand, before taxes and shipping so now I'm investigating making my own which would cost a quarter of that amount.



You should take up chasing women --- pretty sure it's cheaper!


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 10, 2014)

Spare_change said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Started watching Canadas history (part 4) about the French and Indian War followed by the PBS The War that changed America then finally The Revolution.  Yup the War that Changed America and The Revolution were two different wars.......
> ...


But deadlier.......  Lorena Bobbitt would have nothing on my wife........


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 10, 2014)

Oh and I already have many thousands of dollars in both Civil War and WWII clothing, arms, accoutrements and personal items.  Living history is a passion with me, my "hobby" and my escape.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 10, 2014)

So tell us a bit about yourself spare change.  Obviously you spend time in couch cushions and pants pockets about to go into the washing machine...


----------



## Sherry (Dec 10, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> So tell us a bit about yourself spare change.  Obviously you spend time in couch cushions and pants pockets about to go into the washing machine...


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 10, 2014)

Sherry, the Queen of post and run...


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 10, 2014)

Sherry said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > So tell us a bit about yourself spare change.  Obviously you spend time in couch cushions and pants pockets about to go into the washing machine...





saveliberty said:


> Sherry, the Queen of post and run...



But she can find the dangdest things to post


----------



## Sherry (Dec 10, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



It's one of my stupid human tricks...along with being a kick ass Boggle player.


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 10, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> So tell us a bit about yourself spare change.  Obviously you spend time in couch cushions and pants pockets about to go into the washing machine...


One of my favorite activities !!!

Not much to tell --- born and raised 90 miles from the center of the universe - otherwise known as Lambeau Field. 20 Air Force vet - wounded in Viet Nam (zigged when I shoulda zagged). After I got out, 6 of us started our own company - we built satellites for the government. Sold the company at age 50 --- did the retirement thing - played golf in 38 states and 18 countries. Got totally bored, so started a construction company in Brazil - lot of fun, but it failed (more than rewarded by the sights on the beaches!!). So, retired again --- been working for a couple charities -

Now, I'm down to playing golf (game is too damn slow), chasing women (they're too damn fast), and convincing my wife to let me do both (a full time job).


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 10, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Boggle huh?  I can beat just about anybody at Zuma except for one niece-in-law in Texas.


----------



## R.D. (Dec 10, 2014)

Sherry said:


>


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 10, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Rookie.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 10, 2014)

Spare_change said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Nay.  Think one of the top ten people I know who play--and I know at least eleven people who play.


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 10, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Hmph!! I used to be rated No. 2 in the country - but the other guy died!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 10, 2014)

Well we'll have to have a tournament one of these days.


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 10, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Well we'll have to have a tournament one of these days.


Bring it on ... course, my Zuma uniform is in storage, so give me a few days !


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 10, 2014)

Well to be fair here's my story.  Born a cat, learned English and gained access to the internet.  The rest is history.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 10, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> >



You found Sherry's pea!

Keep it away from her mattress.


----------



## Sherry (Dec 10, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Hey, I know that story...I have the most comfy mattress.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 10, 2014)

I've never lost at trivial pursuit....although I've had someone recently who's tried a number of times.    I keep trying to tell her......


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 10, 2014)

Sherry said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



I know, I lived under there....

...things that make weird sounds in the dark...


----------



## Sherry (Dec 10, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> I've never lost at trivial pursuit....although I've had someone recently who's tried a number of times.    I keep trying to tell her......



Maybe she lets you win to spare your ego.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 10, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> I've never lost at trivial pursuit....although I've had someone recently who's tried a number of times.    I keep trying to tell her......



I have let others win that game.  Otherwise no one wants to play...


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 10, 2014)

FYI, pea in the cup was not lost on me, I just took it a different direction.


----------



## Sherry (Dec 10, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> FYI, pea in the cup was not lost on me, I just took it a different direction.



Have I ever told you guys how peas make me gag?? I had to swallow them whole as a kid because I couldn't deal with that mushy explosion in my mouth.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm off to invest in kitty litter futures and figure out why lower oil prices mean the stock market loses value.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 10, 2014)

Sherry said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > FYI, pea in the cup was not lost on me, I just took it a different direction.
> ...



I am currently repainting my ten foot pole, so I can't touch this one.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 10, 2014)

Sherry said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > I've never lost at trivial pursuit....although I've had someone recently who's tried a number of times.    I keep trying to tell her......
> ...




Boggle....choke....choke...cough.....


----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 10, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...




What....to mushy explosions?


----------



## Sherry (Dec 10, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



Touché


----------



## Sherry (Dec 10, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



 I need to pretend that's guacamole.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 10, 2014)

Sherry said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...





Nope....pre-chewed mushy peas.  Yummy!!!


----------



## Sherry (Dec 10, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



I can only hope and pray that nobody ever serves any of that to me...because I might feel obligated to eat it.


----------



## Spoonman (Dec 10, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > check this out and watch the video.   talk about extreme skiing
> ...



once you get going there, there is no stopping


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 10, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Well to be fair here's my story.  Born a cat, learned English and gained access to the internet.  The rest is history.



Yeah, but were you a legal immigrant? These things are important, you know ...


----------



## westwall (Dec 10, 2014)

I've always liked this song and this is pretty brilliant...


----------



## Gracie (Dec 11, 2014)

westwall said:


> I've always liked this song and this is pretty brilliant...


That's awesome! I'm taking it to twitter, lol.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 11, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> >



I tell you what.  I'm getting really slow on the uptake.  It has taken me all this time to figure this out.  Brilliant.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 11, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Sheila and Hombre's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
Mr. H and his friend,
GW's daughter's friend Sachenda,
Ernie's friend and colleague, Max,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 11, 2014)

Good Morning All !


----------



## mdk (Dec 11, 2014)

Good morning folks! I hope everyone is having a wonderful day thus far. I got loads of board games during our gift exchange and I've been playing them like crazy all week.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 11, 2014)

Good morning all.  A beautiful mild day in Albuquerque.  The schedule today is to finish decorations and begin some Christmas baking??? We'll see how that goes.  At least I'm thinking about it.  But for now I have to explain to some folks on the internet how they are wrong while enjoying some very good coffee.


----------



## R.D. (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 11, 2014)

Sherry said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



But have you ever tried to sleep with a pea under it?


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 11, 2014)

Okay, I'm up.......  woke up around 2 am, clogged and having to piss like a race horse.  Had to flush the sinuses so it took awhile to get back to sleep and the wife wanted to go up to the Springs today.......  She's still in bed asleep...... 
Oh and I did talk to the doc about my sleeping issues, looks like he's gonna schedule a sleep study, also he's gonna set me up with a audiology exam (hearing test).  Had one set up a while back but had to cancel it and forgot to reschedule.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 11, 2014)

R.D. said:


>



That has to be the most popular piece the Transiberian Orchestra ever put out, and it is the piece most used by homeowners who wire their Christmas lights to a sound track.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 11, 2014)

I was thinking about buying 8 tiny reindeer, a sleigh and an old woman dummy for a specific Christmas themed display.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 11, 2014)

Okay, now I'm thinking about that. . . .


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 11, 2014)

Just ordered the Tulle musket kit from Pecatonica River, they have to make more Tulle stocks so it'll be about a month before it shows up.  I'll have to fit the lock plate, trigger guard, butt plate, sand and finish the stock and drill and tap the touch hole in the barrel.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 11, 2014)

Morning good people.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 11, 2014)

Oh....and I'm seriously thinking about changing my screen name to Pixie McJingles.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 11, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Oh....and I'm seriously thinking about changing my screen name to Pixie McJingles.



It's already taking folks a lot of time to figure out whether you're male or female.  I wonder if your new screen name might exacerbate that?


----------



## westwall (Dec 11, 2014)

Well the storm is finally hitting in earnest.  My anemometer has already been pegged at 100 mph for a gust, so it's going to be a doozy.  So far just a little bit of rain but they are saying we might get a few feet of snow over the next couple of days.  The region can certainly use it but I don't think my back will like it much!


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 11, 2014)

53 in Foley at 11:45. I've completed my first cup of coffee and will require at least 2 more before I have any hope of being involved in civil communication. I guess I'll head for the Flame Zone.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 11, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Oh....and I'm seriously thinking about changing my screen name to Pixie McJingles.
> ...




M first name and November birthdate.  Foxy...I can run but I can't hide.  It's Pixie McJingles.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 11, 2014)

westwall said:


> Well the storm is finally hitting in earnest.  My anemometer has already been pegged at 100 mph for a gust, so it's going to be a doozy.  So far just a little bit of rain but they are saying we might get a few feet of snow over the next couple of days.  The region can certainly use it but I don't think my back will like it much!



Our daughter is at the southern end of the big California storm (Monterey bay) and they have battened down the hatches there.  I'm trying to remember where you are Westwall.....Nevada?  But rain or snow in hurricane force winds is definitely something most people would want to avoid.


----------



## R.D. (Dec 11, 2014)

Were getting a little snow ;(.  I want a lot of snow, but it's my own fault.  
I bought a snow blower for my husbands Christmas gift - pretty much guaranteeing a mild season here


----------



## Pogo (Dec 11, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> I was thinking about buying 8 tiny reindeer, a sleigh and an old woman dummy for a specific Christmas themed display.........




You'll need a bit more than that...

​


----------



## westwall (Dec 11, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Well the storm is finally hitting in earnest.  My anemometer has already been pegged at 100 mph for a gust, so it's going to be a doozy.  So far just a little bit of rain but they are saying we might get a few feet of snow over the next couple of days.  The region can certainly use it but I don't think my back will like it much!
> ...









Yes, I am above Incline Village.  I normally have a wonderful view of Lake Tahoe but right now all I can see is grey cloud.  Visibility is about 1/3 of a mile.  The wind is pretty constant at 45 mph with gusts hitting 65 pretty regularly.  So far I've only had the one big gust, but I am sure we'll see more.


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 11, 2014)

An older couple decided to take a trip to Washington, DC. They take turns driving, and as they cross through Kentucky, the old lady is driving down the freeway. All of sudden, lights flash and sirens sound. The old lady pulls over to the side, and waits for the highway patrolman.

The officer approaches the car, leans in the window, and speaks to the old lady.

"Ma'am, could I see your driver's license and registration, please?"

The old lady, not hearing so well, says, "Huh? What did you say, young man?"

"Could I see your driver's license and registration, please?"

"Young man, you're going to have to speak up! Harold, what did he say?"

Her husband says, "He wants to see your driver's license and registration."

"Oh, okay", the old lady says, "Here you are, young man."

The officer looks at it, and says, "I see you're from New Mexico. I've got relatives in New Mexico."

"What did you say, young man?"

"I've got relatives in New Mexico"

"Young man, you're going to have to speak up! Harold, what did he say?"

"He said he's got relatives in New Mexico."

"Oh," she responded, "that's nice."

The officer looks at her driver's license again.

"I see you're from Albuquerque. Worst sex I ever had was a broad in Albuquerque."

"What did you say, young man?"

"The worse sex I ever had was in Albuquerque."

""Young man, you're going to have to speak up! Harold, what did he say?"

"He said he thinks he knows you."

(At least, I THINK it was Albuquerque.)


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 11, 2014)

I don't think there is bad sex.  There is good, better and best.


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 11, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> I don't think there is bad sex.  There is good, better and best.



You oughta meet my ex-wife.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 11, 2014)

Spare_change said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think there is bad sex.  There is good, better and best.
> ...


 
That good huh?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 11, 2014)

This El Paso Christmas light display won one of the two $50,000 prizes given out in the Christmas Light Fight last Sunday night.  There will be another one this Sunday.  How they pick a winner out of the incredible light shows I don't know but this one is at a real estate agent's residence:


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 11, 2014)

A classic - just in case you haven't seen it.


----------



## Sherry (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## Spare_change (Dec 11, 2014)

Sherry said:


>



I don't think I'm gonna make it ...


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 11, 2014)

Another hour and it's Friday Woop de doo. Friday is my Monday.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 11, 2014)

The wife wants to take a road trip tomorrow...... to Amarillo.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 12, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> The wife wants to take a road trip tomorrow...... to Amarillo.......



Well maybe you have a reason to go to Amarillo, but from where you live, that will be one  of the most unscenic drives you'll take going anywhere.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 12, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Sheila and Hombre's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
Mr. H and his friend,
GW's daughter's friend Sachenda,
Ernie's friend and colleague, Max,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 12, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Another hour and it's Friday Woop de doo. Friday is my Monday.



I have to work for 5 hours on Saturdays, so it's just another work day for me too.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 12, 2014)

westwall said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Good luck!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 12, 2014)

Morning, people of the coffee shop!


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 12, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Morning, people of the coffee shop!


 
Making good use of top bunk.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 12, 2014)

Moring !






It's a little chilly here this morning 35 out, with the high of 71.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 12, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The wife wants to take a road trip tomorrow...... to Amarillo.......
> ...


I know, It's been a looooong time but I've done it before.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 12, 2014)

The Christmas tree ornaments I bought in Manitou Springs were a big hit with the ladies at work yesterday.  Usually I just buy their lunch the last workday before Christmas.  This time I rememebred how they still use the miniture fans and space heaters I bought in years past.  They still rememebred I got them the gifts.  Clearly worth the extra effort.


----------



## Cross (Dec 12, 2014)

Good morrrrning @ the coffee shop
.
Everyone seems very busy.
Getting ready to drive to Temple, Daughter graduates from Mary Hardin-Baylor today...
Had an interesting project over the weekend, had to clean out the dryer vent, so I went to a DIY store and bought one of those kits that works with a hand drill...
I was skeptical but because of turns in ducting and length (goes to roof) but with a little practice it worked great.
Mission accomplished...lol
Have a good day...


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 12, 2014)

Thinking good thoughts concerning employment for your daughter Cross.  Seems like the economy is turning in her favor.


----------



## mdk (Dec 12, 2014)

Happy Friday everyone! Does anybody have any fun plans for the weekend?


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 12, 2014)

mdk said:


> Happy Friday everyone! Does anybody have any fun plans for the weekend?


 
Happy Friday mdk.  Sounds like Christmas cookie baking with my stepgrandkids and Mrs. Liberty on Sunday.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 12, 2014)

April to October is landscape season and pretty intense with my fulltime job thrown in the mix.  Sometimes November to March is a little scary with less income flowing, but the rest and time to do other things is welcomed.


----------



## R.D. (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 12, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Another hour and it's Friday Woop de doo. Friday is my Monday.
> ...


I try to take Thursday off, but something always conspires to at least get me through the door. I was there twice yesterday for less than an hour total.


----------



## mdk (Dec 12, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Friday everyone! Does anybody have any fun plans for the weekend?
> ...



Thanks. How fun, I love making cookies. My cookie exchange is next Sunday so I plan having a cookie night next Friday. I have to make 17 dozen. 

I am going to board game get together tomorrow afternoon and my dear friend is hosting a brunch before the Steelers game. I am very excited.


----------



## Cross (Dec 12, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Thinking good thoughts concerning employment for your daughter Cross.  Seems like the economy is turning in her favor.



She already has one lined up...She will be working in the NICU at St Davids Hospital...as soon as she Certifies...she works in telemetries right now..she learned how important networking is working @ Dell as a Project Manager for years...burned her out..her second career is really getting on tract, her sister is an ICU charge nurse...medical field is booming unless one is in an area the population is shrinking...

Thanks for the mojo..


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 12, 2014)

Good morning, everyone.  60 degrees today, then a snow storm (first since early November) tonight and highs of mid forties for a week after.

Maybe the incredible weather of this fall is over.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 12, 2014)

Hi everyone in the coffee shop. I have been hanging around in the religion forum for days, and neglected to come and get my coffee breaks.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 12, 2014)

Mojo on certification then...


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 12, 2014)

The very first shopping mall built here on the Buckle of the Rust Belt was South Hills Village near Pittsburgh.  That signaled the end of the downtown shopping frenzy, the end of the big stores (Gimble's, Horne's and Kaufmann's) decorating their display windows for Christmas and the end of trudging from store to store through the slush and snow of December.

Yes indeed, the future was now when that mall opened up back in 1965.

Mom and Pop, always ready willing and able to embrace the future, bundled up my brother (five years old) and me (a spritely eight year old) and off we went to investigate this modern wonderland of commerce.

We marveled at the indoor fountains.   We gawked at the new, non-soot covered Christmas décor.  We were awe struck at the food court offering a bill of fare unrivaled in our collective experience.  And we were jostled by the flood of other curious Pittsburghers as everyone wanted to see and shop the new mall.

In the center of all this modernity stood a 15 foot tall Christmas tree.  It was gloriously decorated with that touch of flare and panache that marked the mid 1960s.  Look at those tiny lights!  Look at those oversized ornaments!  Look how tastefully the tree is adorned!  And wait a minute!  Did that tree just ask me a question?

I walked passed the tree as a helium balloon flew from the string tied to my wrist.  Did that tree just ask me where I got that balloon?  It did!  I froze in my tracks wondering what stranger is asking me personal questions about my balloon!  After checking out the situation, and seeing no one around me but that tree, my willing suspension of disbelief kicked in and I answered the Christmas tree.  "I got it in Gimble's!" I answered.

"It's beautiful!" answered the tree.  By now my face was flush for being deceived, but I was eight and willing to go along.  "Thank you!" I said.  "Merry Christmas!" said the tree.  I wished the tree a Merry Christmas too and then I checked again for mirrors or trap doors or some other device that might impart the magical gift of speech to a Christmas tree.  How was I to know that a mall employee hidden away among the decorations and equipped with a microphone was the real talking culprit at the new South Hills Village Mall?

That was fun, but as I grew older, I began to miss the 'normal' Christmas hustle and bustle of downtown shopping.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 12, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I would suggest going to southern New Mexico.  See the caverns at Carlsbad or go to Alamogordo and visit the space museum, drive out to White Sands National Park, see the Mal Pais lava flow, and visit the amazing space port.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 12, 2014)

Oh and good morning everybody.  We're under a winter storm watch for tomorrow, the first of the year, but with temps forecast in the mid to upper 40's for highs, I don't expect it to amount to much.  The big western storm has moved into southern California and then I guess it heads east?

I'm dealing with fairly normal holiday funk today--nothing unusual for me this time of year.  I'm trying to come up with something to get out of it that won't cost an arm and a leg and/or require a lot of energy.  For now, more coffee will probably help. . . .


----------



## Sherry (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 12, 2014)

We've been cruising Amarillo since we got here, just getting the lay of the land, yup it smells like cattle.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 12, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> We've been cruising Amarillo since we got here, just getting the lay of the land, yup it smells like cattle.........



Be sure to go to The Big Texan for one of those 72 oz steaks.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 12, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > We've been cruising Amarillo since we got here, just getting the lay of the land, yup it smells like cattle.........
> ...


Not gonna happen......... 40 years ago it wouldn't have been a problem, today a 12 oz porterhouse with the side dishes will make me wheelbarrow bound on the way out of the restaurant.........


----------



## Sherry (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## blackhawk (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## Noomi (Dec 12, 2014)

Hey guys. I haven't been here in ages because I have been working on something special. This is what I earned last night:






Brand new red belt, pictured with my darling Sensei Tracy, who looks so proud she could burst! Took me nearly two hours to earn it, non stop all the way through, was drenched by the time we had finished, but I made it! She told me she was going to send me last week, and I kept it a secret from pretty much everyone, including my parents. I have one more belt (brown) to get through before I get my black. Should take me about four more years, so I am definitely half way there now!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 13, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Hey guys. I haven't been here in ages because I have been working on something special. This is what I earned last night:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woo hoo Noomi.  Way to go!!!  Was just about to put you on the MIA list so happy you checked in tonight.  This is sooooo exciting.   We sort of feel like your cheering section here as we started out with you as a brand new novice.  Just look how far you have come!


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 13, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Hey guys. I haven't been here in ages because I have been working on something special. This is what I earned last night:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I am seriously impressed ...... and intimidated!!!


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 13, 2014)

_*Today's joke --- *_

A little girl is in line to see Santa. When it's her turn, she climbs up on Santa's lap. Santa asks, "What would you like Santa to bring you for Christmas?"

The little girl replies, "I want a Barbie and a G.I. Joe."

Santa looks at the little girl for a moment and says, "I thought Barbie comes with Ken."

"No," said the little girl. "She comes with G.I. Joe; she fakes it with Ken."


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 13, 2014)

Hey SC, what are you doing up in the wee hours of the morning?  I'm just on my way to find a pillow finally--can't seem to get my sleep cycle straightened out but am working on it.

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Sheila and Hombre's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
Mr. H and his friend,
GW's daughter's friend Sachenda,
Ernie's friend and colleague, Max,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Noomi (Dec 13, 2014)

I know, Foxy. When I joined here I was an orange belt, and now I am three grades higher. I can't believe it myself - that I am actually good at karate. Never would have thought it, but last night proved it.

Will try to check in a lot more in future.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 13, 2014)

Waking up after a not so good nights sleep, wish I would have remembered to bring my sinus rinse and the mattress here at Courtyard Marriott and I did not get along......


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 13, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Hey guys. I haven't been here in ages because I have been working on something special. This is what I earned last night:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats Noomi!!


----------



## peach174 (Dec 13, 2014)

Noomi said:


> I know, Foxy. When I joined here I was an orange belt, and now I am three grades higher. I can't believe it myself - that I am actually good at karate. Never would have thought it, but last night proved it.
> 
> Will try to check in a lot more in future.



Woo Hoo !!!!!!
Way to go Noomi. 
We are all very proud of you, you have done an excellent job.


----------



## R.D. (Dec 13, 2014)

Took me longer than I care to admit


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 13, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Took me longer than I care to admit



LOL.  Too funny.  My mom has been gone a long time now, but she was quite the character.  But she probably wouldn't have noticed either.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 13, 2014)

A chilly Saturday morning in Albuquerque.  The sun is shining through a few broken clouds but we are under a winter storm watch because it might rain later and the mountain areas could get an inch of snow tonight?  Do the rest of you get winter storm watches for a possible inch of snow?   Only in New Mexico.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 13, 2014)

Noomi said:


> I know, Foxy. When I joined here I was an orange belt, and now I am three grades higher. I can't believe it myself - that I am actually good at karate. Never would have thought it, but last night proved it.
> 
> Will try to check in a lot more in future.




Congrats Noomi!!    If you ever come to the States I'm pretty sure Aaronleland and Cabbie said they could kick your butt.  

Somehow....I think it would go like this......









It's wonderful you are meeting you're goals.  Congratulations again.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 13, 2014)

Cross said:


> Good morrrrning @ the coffee shop
> .
> Everyone seems very busy.
> Getting ready to drive to Temple, Daughter graduates from Mary Hardin-Baylor today...
> ...



Congrats to your daughter.  Exciting times for the young and satisfying for the proud parent.

As for your dryer, you mean a lint lizard kind of thing?  Do I need one of those?


----------



## Sherry (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 13, 2014)

By the way sky watchers, don't forget the Geminid meteor shower is tonight--deemed the best such light show of the year and peaking in the early to mid evening tonight.  We aren't likely to be able to watch as the storm is entering New Mexico as we speak and will almost certainly include some cloud cover.  Plus looking east from our house, we're looking at Sandia Peak that blocks out some of the eastern sky.  But it still should be a good light show for those who are able to see the night sky even competing with a waning moon.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 13, 2014)

And here's another gift suggestion for a special somebody who has everything.  Actually it looks like fun:


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 13, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> And here's another gift suggestion for a special somebody who has everything.  Actually it looks like fun:




I want one!!!!!!

Christmas is coming .... just sayin'!!


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 13, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> And here's another gift suggestion for a special somebody who has everything.  Actually it looks like fun:



If I ever win a big Powerball, that's going on my list of silly stuff to buy. 

Actually, now I'm considering the possibility of making my own in the back yard.


----------



## Cross (Dec 13, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Cross said:
> 
> 
> > Good morrrrning @ the coffee shop
> ...



It was a blast, I embarrassed all, my daughter could hear me down on the football field where the platform was setup.

Depends, the tool I bought isn't used on the dryer itself, it's used to clean the duct inside the walls, if your vent to the outside goes straight through the wall its usually not something to worry about.

If however your vent turns up inside your wall, at some point you will probably need to clean it.

I had my electric dryer worked on and the repairman asked if it was taking a long time to dry and I said yes at which point he showed me a charred lump of lint and told me that there was too much lint inside the dryer around the element that my vent was probably clogged, clean it out or get someone else to do it before I had a fire.

Read directions carefully, one doesn't want the extension sections to come loose in the wall.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 13, 2014)

Cross said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Cross said:
> ...



Thanks.  That is something we definitely need to do or have done--our dryer vents through the roof.


----------



## alan1 (Dec 13, 2014)

I had my first ever MRI today, I guess I can mark that off of my bucket list.  Oh wait, it wasn't on my bucket list.

I can understand why claustrophobic people need to be drugged for a MRI, it's some pretty tight quarters.  Fortunately, I'm not claustrophobic.

I was warned that it was loud, but seriously, how can radio waves and magnets be that that loud?  I don't get it.  
Aside from the noise, the MRI was to get pictures of my lower back, why the heck does my head need to be inside the contraption?  What moron thought that was a good design?

Oh, and you have to remain completely motionless for 20 minutes while laying in an uncomfortable (painful) position, well, it was a painful position for my ailment.  It's almost as if they same CIA operative that invented water-boarding designed the MRI machine.  It ended up taking 30 minutes because I minutely moved a few times. 

They did get some good pictures.  My doctor will review them with me on Tuesday so that we can decide on a course of action to fix my problem.  I'm tired of being in pain and the numbness stretching from my upper left leg all the way to the toes  is disturbing.  It seems odd that I can feel intense pain and numbness at the same time for the same body part.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 13, 2014)

alan1 said:


> I had my first ever MRI today, I guess I can mark that off of my bucket list.  Oh wait, it wasn't on my bucket list.
> 
> I can understand why claustrophobic people need to be drugged for a MRI, it's some pretty tight quarters.  Fortunately, I'm not claustrophobic.
> 
> ...



How about we put you on the vigil list until at least Tuesday?  Some positive vibes for the best possible outcome couldn't hurt.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 13, 2014)

Just got home from Amarillo, the cats are very happy to see us, not acting aloof and pissed like we thought they would of course being fed after walking in the door helped a lot.


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 13, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And here's another gift suggestion for a special somebody who has everything.  Actually it looks like fun:
> ...



That's what I was thinking --- should be relatively simple. What do you think? 12' x 6' x 12"? Hardest part is going to be - pardon the expression - painting the balls. (Ahhh, memories of a misspent youth ...)


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 13, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Just got home from Amarillo, the cats are very happy to see us, not acting aloof and pissed like we thought they would of course being fed after walking in the door helped a lot.



So did you find anything interesting in or around Amarillo?  The best thing to do there is to drive out to Palo Duro Canyon, but I think it's a little late to mention that now.  

We lived in Amarillo for four miserable months--miserable because neither of us liked our jobs there--before Hombre was transferred to take over an office in southeast Kansas.  We didn't like it there all that much either, but it was better than Amarillo.  I did love my job there.

We have relatives in Amarillo still, our daughter-in-law works out of a real estate office there, and our granddaughter is in college at Canyon just 15 miles south of there.  Very much a typical Texas Panhandle town thought he biggest of all and therefore the commercial hub for all.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Spare_change (Dec 13, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


>



89 years until 01-02-03 (January 2, 2103) ---- I expect to see it !!!


----------



## Sherry (Dec 13, 2014)

Spare_change said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I don't want to live to be 134 years old.


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 13, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Tsk, tsk ... a mere child.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 13, 2014)

Are any of you able to see the meteors?  Solid overcast and light rain in parts of the city right now.  So no meteors for us.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 13, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Hey guys. I haven't been here in ages because I have been working on something special. This is what I earned last night:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome Noomi!  All of your hard work is paying off!  Congratulations!


----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 13, 2014)

I can't wait until the days start getting longer again.  When I lived in Minneapolis it went dark right around 4pm at this time of the year.  The sun didn't come up until around 8am.  Eck.  

At least it's quite a bit better here in Florida.  Love the sunshine.


----------



## Noomi (Dec 13, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


>



Nope. It would be 13-12-14 here in Australia.


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 13, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Wow! Down under AND backwards???? You have my sympathy ----- lol!!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 13, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



And your toilets flush backwards too!


----------



## Noomi (Dec 13, 2014)

Spare_change said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Not backwards, but the right way around! Day, month, and year.


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 13, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



They flush up???? Sure explains that whole "close the lid" thing!


----------



## Noomi (Dec 13, 2014)

Spare_change said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Better than having a dunny so full of water you are afraid to get your bum wet if you sit on it!


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 13, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Actually, I kinda like it ... is that TMI???


----------



## Noomi (Dec 13, 2014)

TMI?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 13, 2014)

Noomi said:


> TMI?



Too much information.


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm reminded of the old joke --- 

A guy and his wife were shopping at the mall, and he suddenly had to go to the bathroom --- really bad. He went into the men's room, but it was full and men were standing in line. He knew he couldn't wait that long !

Went back to his wife, and begged her to check the women's room, cuz he really, really, had to go. She went in and checked, and came back to him.

"There's plenty of room, but you got to be fast. And, whatever you do, DON'T push the red button!!"

"Huh?

"His wife explained, "In each stall, there are three buttons, a red one, a blue one, and a white one. DON'T push the red button!!"

So, he rushed in, found a stall and sat down. Noticing the buttons, he was curious what they were all about. He looked at them, wondering what they did. 

Finally, his curiosity got the best of him. After all, his wife didn't say he couldn't push the blue button. So, screwing up his courage, he pushed the button. Instantly, he feels a soft flow of perfumed air across his face.

"Well, that was pretty nice," he thought. "I wonder what the white button does. No, I better not."

Sure enough, again his curiosity got the best of him, and he pushed the white button. Soft music began to play, and he felt a seat warmer toasting his bare bottom.

"Dang!" he thought. "that's REALLY nice!!" 

"Hmmm, I wonder what that red button does. No, I better not - she told me not to do it."

But, typical male, he couldn't resist. He pushed the RED button!!

He wakes up in the hospital, his wife standing by the bed.

"Oh my God" he says, "what the hell happened?? All i know is a felt a sharp pain and I passed out."

"Well, dear, I told you not to do it. I warned you, but did you listen? Noooooo."

"What happened? Tell me - what happened!!"

"Honey," she said, "The red button is the automatic tampon remover."


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 13, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Wait a minute, I thought you were a few years younger than that.....


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 13, 2014)

I noticed that I have been posting gift suggestions for most the guys.  I didn't mean to leave out the gals:


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 13, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> I noticed that I have been posting gift suggestions for most the guys.  I didn't mean to leave out the gals:



I KNOW HER!!!


----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 13, 2014)

Completely inappropriate gift for your young nephew or son.


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 13, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Completely inappropriate gift for your young nephew or son.



There is NO truth to the rumor that I dated RED!

(It wasn't a date 'date', it was just a hook up)


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 14, 2014)

It is snowing in Albuquerque but it appears that it will end well before tomorrow morning and any accumulation probably isn't going to happen.  It has just been too warm for much to stick.  Still it is snow.  The last of the decorations are in place.  I am going to bed 2 hours earlier than usual to see if I can readjust my sleep cycle.

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Sheila and Hombre's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
Mr. H and his friend,
GW's daughter's friend Sachenda,
Ernie's friend and colleague, Max,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Alan1 for good test results,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 14, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> I noticed that I have been posting gift suggestions for most the guys.  I didn't mean to leave out the gals:



  I love it.  I know a few people I would like to give that to for Christmas.


----------



## Sherry (Dec 14, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...



I'm quite a few years younger than 134..


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 14, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And here's another gift suggestion for a special somebody who has everything.  Actually it looks like fun:
> ...


I don't do facebook. Could someone post the picture. off of facebook?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 14, 2014)

Sherry as a child...


----------



## peach174 (Dec 14, 2014)

Morning!

I got to the see the meteor shower last night.
I didn't think that I would, because it was cloudy and rainy off and on all day.
The clouds cleared soon after sundown and I watched them from my front window, because it was too cold to go outside


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 14, 2014)

Good morning, all.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 14, 2014)

I am glad, Foxfyre, you got some snow out of the storm.  We received a few inches in the mountains but just a bit of cold rain in the valley.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 14, 2014)

Good Sunday morning!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 14, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Sorry Ernie.  I thought the link went to the original site--I can't find that link anywhere but on Facebook though.

EDIT:  I DID find it on the ESPN site - you might have to watch the Jack Daniels commercial first though:

Soccer Player On Pool Table - ESPN Video - ESPN


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 14, 2014)

Just had a lousy cup of coffee. I think I will try making my next cup with all milk, instead of water.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 14, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  The storm has moved on out apparently--left us just a dusting of snow in its wake and temps are already above freezing so no residual slick spots.  So, we're off to the early church service and brunch.  Hole the fort.  I shall return.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 14, 2014)

Looks like the front moved in this morning, currently snowing but the temp at my house is 40 degrees going up to the high 40s so we're not expecting much if any to stick.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 14, 2014)

Foxfyre said, "we *all* will see".


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 14, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  The storm has moved on out apparently--left us just a dusting of snow in its wake and temps are already above freezing so no residual slick spots.  So, we're off to the early church service and brunch.  Hole the fort.  I shall return.



The fort will be full of holes by the time you come back Foxfyre.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 14, 2014)

Cookie baking with grandkids is a go for the afternoon.  Not sure what my specific tasks will be, washing dishes is a good possibility.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 14, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  The storm has moved on out apparently--left us just a dusting of snow in its wake and temps are already above freezing so no residual slick spots.  So, we're off to the early church service and brunch.  Hole the fort.  I shall return.
> ...


Why?  Do you think we need more archeres?


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 14, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> View attachment 34993
> 
> 
> Sherry as a child...



I could totally make that face as a kid.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 14, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


>



I don't think I could do that unless they could show me the ice was much more thick than what it appears to be in that video


----------



## peach174 (Dec 14, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



More people in fox holes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 14, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I think he was referring to another interesting auto correct in my post.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 14, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



We all know you meant hold the fort, were just having some fun with the misspell.
Too Funny.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 14, 2014)

Brrrrrrrrrrr! Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! *shiver*
COLD


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 14, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


I was replying to holes in the walls......


----------



## peach174 (Dec 14, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




It was so funny. I'm still laughing when I think about it.
The Fort will be full of holes by the time you get back.
Holes in the walls, holes in the ground.
Yep the fort was full of holes by the time you got back Foxfyre.


----------



## Sherry (Dec 14, 2014)

I miss BBD...I hope he's having a nice holiday season.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 14, 2014)

Sherry said:


> I miss BBD...I hope he's having a nice holiday season.



Me too!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 14, 2014)

Sherry said:


> I miss BBD...I hope he's having a nice holiday season.



Yes I do too.  We don't have a President of the Bitch About the Weather Club any more.  No more neat trail cam shots or tails of the woods where he lives.  And without BBD and Ollie, the Army/Navy game was just blah.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 14, 2014)

Cows all come in to the song jingle bells


----------



## Gracie (Dec 14, 2014)

Where IS BBD? And ollie doesn't post here at all any more?


----------



## mdk (Dec 14, 2014)

Afternoon folks! I hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 14, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Where IS BBD? And ollie doesn't post here at all any more?



BBD left. He didn't like the fighting.
Ollie says he is busy. I hope it's not because something bad happened to his wife or dog.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 14, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Where IS BBD? And ollie doesn't post here at all any more?
> ...



Mrs. O's wife is still mending since her last medical emergency which is why the two of them are still on the list.  But he's fine.  Colonel just turned 14 and though his days are surely numbered he still seems to be going strong.

Haven't heard from BBD though.  I always hold out hope that he'll miss us enough to at least check in now and then.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 14, 2014)

My son asked me at the last minute if I wanted to go see a movie called Interstellar...he didn't tell me it was almost 3 hours long, which I didn't find out until the end of the movie. I just have to say that Matthew McConaughey has the perfect.........ears.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 14, 2014)

Just call me "Pincushion Lumpy", flu shot in one shoulder, pneumonia in the other. This ploy for sympathy should be acceptable for the next 3 days...I actually do feel kinda wimpy and stuff...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 14, 2014)

Sherry said:


> My son asked me at the last minute if I wanted to go see a movie called Interstellar...he didn't tell me it was almost 3 hours long, which I didn't find out until the end of the movie. I just have to say that Matthew McConaughey has the perfect.........ears.


I've been debating seeing that movie only because it's in Imax at the local theatre. 3 hours of McConaughey perfect........ears??? would be too distracting now.


----------



## Sherry (Dec 14, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > My son asked me at the last minute if I wanted to go see a movie called Interstellar...he didn't tell me it was almost 3 hours long, which I didn't find out until the end of the movie. I just have to say that Matthew McConaughey has the perfect.........ears.
> ...



It would be so cool in Imax.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 14, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


I'm willing to be cool but those ears on the big screen for 3 hours mmm. Any women in the movie worth ogling in high definition?..


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 14, 2014)

On the muzzelloading (reenacting) forum I'm on I asked about sewing in a lining on a hat blank and one guy responded that he uses heavy thread and a large needle......... then sews it on by hand......  Duh!!



For those who don't know the colonial era hats that most know as tricorns (cocked hats) start out as a blank.






There are multiple designs one can use.

The typical civilian style cocked hat:






Military style;






Round style


----------



## Sherry (Dec 14, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Anne Hathaway...she has nice ears too.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 14, 2014)

Can I stop with the holes now?


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 14, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> View attachment 34993
> 
> 
> Sherry as a child...



"Mommy, I KNOW I'm going to run fast!!"
"How do you know that, dear?"
"Cuz I used Daddy's Speed Stick!"
"Honey, deodorant doesn't make you run fast."
"You mean, Old Stick didn't do that to Grandpa?"


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 14, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


Too Too boney.. and not in a good way...Women should have parts to hold on to and such..


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 14, 2014)

Spare_change said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 34993
> ...


I guess I'm extra slow witted today but thanks


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 14, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Can I stop with the holes now?


No, keep diggin'........


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 15, 2014)

I plan on being the 2nd person up in the morning and I WILL require coffee in order to leave my warm bed. I have ground coffee for the morning so that there is no chance Mrs S. will wake me before the coffee reaches my night stand. Ain't I considerate?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 15, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Sheila and Hombre's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
Mr. H and his friend,
GW's daughter's friend Sachenda,
Ernie's friend and colleague, Max,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Alan1 for good test results,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 15, 2014)

You stayed up late, Foxfyre.  Wrapping presents?

We had a number of snow flurries a day later than we thought we would,  Opening my blinds I can see the lower mountains are light covered, and the sun is coming up on a blue sky.  Should be low forties day.  If no wind, I will walk in the park.  My sweet bride has a cold so I will bring her a light breakfast and coffee to her bedside table.

I hope you all have a great week.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 15, 2014)

Ever fall asleep out in the livingroom and wake up enough to know your awake, but not enough to get up and go to bed?  Then you finally get up and can't get back to sleep in bed?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 15, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Ever fall asleep out in the livingroom and wake up enough to know your awake, but not enough to get up and go to bed?  Then you finally get up and can't get back to sleep in bed?



I fall asleep on the couch occasionally reading so as to not disturb the wife.  But I never have trouble falling asleep again.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 15, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ever fall asleep out in the livingroom and wake up enough to know your awake, but not enough to get up and go to bed?  Then you finally get up and can't get back to sleep in bed?
> ...


I took a 3 hour nap yesterday afternoon, couldn't get back to sleep until almost 2 am this morning.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 15, 2014)

Cookie duty was exhausting yesterday, so no problem for me last night.  I saved the cut out cookies.  Mrs. Liberty added too much crisco, so I doubled the ingredients to compensate.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 15, 2014)

I love it when a plan comes together. I just woke up with a cup of coffee on my night stand.
I might even miss her when she goes to Florida for Christmas.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 15, 2014)

Morning!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 15, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  Chilly this morning but we're back to sunshine in between storm systems.  All the snow is long gone at our house but the mountain is still white almost to the base.  Sending strongest vibes for a good week for all.

And for today's unisex gift suggestion:


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 15, 2014)

I stepped out back this morning, temp in the upper twenties, frost on the ground, bright sunshine and no wind.  Had to take my light fleece jacket off, it was too warm standing in the sun.......


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## saveliberty (Dec 15, 2014)

Minions!

All I can say is ba-na-na...


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 15, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Chilly this morning but we're back to sunshine in between storm systems.  All the snow is long gone at our house but the mountain is still white almost to the base.  Sending strongest vibes for a good week for all.
> 
> And for today's unisex gift suggestion:


 
I'd go garter and stockings for the ladies...


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 15, 2014)

What?  No picture from Sherry yet?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 15, 2014)

Merry Christmas Everyone.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 15, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Merry Christmas Everyone.........



And a warm Mama Fox ((hug)) to Ollie.  Merry Christmas to you too.  You have been a missed person.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 15, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> What?  No picture from Sherry yet?



Let her get home from work.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 15, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Merry Christmas Everyone.........



Hope you're having fun away from us, Ollie!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 15, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Merry Christmas Everyone.........



And to you and yours, Ollie.

One gift we got early, eh?  How about those Cowboys?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 15, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Merry Christmas Everyone.........
> ...



He is.  I just wanted him to know we have more fun when he is with us.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 15, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> What?  No picture from Sherry yet?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 15, 2014)

And for today's heart warmer:


----------



## Sherry (Dec 15, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> What?  No picture from Sherry yet?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 15, 2014)

Mama Fox....I think these would be perfect for you.


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 16, 2014)

Today's joke - 

A policeman sees a little girl riding her bike and says, “Did Santa get you that?" 
“Yes,” replies the little girl. 
“Well," says the policeman, "tell Santa to put a reflector light on it next year,” and writes her a ticket. 
The little girl looks up at the policeman and says, "Nice horse you’ve got there, did Santa bring you that?” 
The policeman chuckles and replies, “He sure did!" 
“Well,” says the little girl, “next year, tell Santa the dick goes under the horse and not on it."


----------



## peach174 (Dec 16, 2014)

Good Morning Everybody !
Tuesdays smiles


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 16, 2014)

Mrs. Liberty is currently very charged up about kissing...

...static electricity that is.

Ouch.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 16, 2014)

Has everybody else been getting an over excessive amount of e-mail spam lately?
I got 655 since yesterday, all advertisements. I have never gotten this much before. I wonder why so much in just one day?
Maybe sales are not doing so well?
Whew !


----------



## peach174 (Dec 16, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Mrs. Liberty is currently very charged up about kissing...
> 
> ...static electricity that is.
> 
> Ouch.



Tell her to stop shuffling her feet.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 16, 2014)

Woke up late, slept poorly, very unusual.

My wife is suffering a super cold, the 4th day, so I will be here most of the day keeping her company and doing for her.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 16, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Woke up late, slept poorly, very unusual.
> 
> My wife is suffering a super cold, the 4th day, so I will be here most of the day keeping her company and doing for her.



So sorry to hear that.
Sending get well soon prayers her way.
I had one last month it took me 2 weeks to get over it.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 16, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Mrs. Liberty is currently very charged up about kissing...
> 
> ...static electricity that is.
> 
> Ouch.



Are you positive?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 16, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Has everybody else been getting an over excessive amount of e-mail spam lately?
> I got 655 since yesterday, all advertisements. I have never gotten this much before. I wonder why so much in just one day?
> Maybe sales are not doing so well?
> Whew !



Wow Peach.  I usually have to delete a couple of dozen pieces of unwanted mail every morning, but that is a LOT.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 16, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  Sorry I didn't get the vigil list posted last night.  Our internet went off just as I sat down at the computer and it was so late I didn't want to wait for it to boot back up.  No changes since day before yesterday though.  Cold here this morning--we're not used to seasonal December temps after all the warmer weather we've had.  They're forecasting a high in the low 50's but I don't think its going to make it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 16, 2014)

Today's gift ideas for stocking stuffers:






And for something special for the ladies (and it doesn't snore):


----------



## Sherry (Dec 16, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Today's gift ideas for stocking stuffers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That wouldn't work for me...I can't sleep on that side of the bed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 16, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Today's gift ideas for stocking stuffers:
> ...



I'm pretty sure it might be reversible?


----------



## R.D. (Dec 16, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Has everybody else been getting an over excessive amount of e-mail spam lately?
> I got 655 since yesterday, all advertisements. I have never gotten this much before. I wonder why so much in just one day?
> Maybe sales are not doing so well?
> Whew !


I use 10 Minute Mail for most my online shopping and inquires


----------



## Sherry (Dec 16, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I don't know...I wouldn't want some dummy copping a feel, and I might freak out if I woke up and saw a half torso headless man next to me.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 16, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Has everybody else been getting an over excessive amount of e-mail spam lately?
> ...



That's why I was asking.
It just happen within 24 hours and wondered why.
I too also have a couple of dozen or so but this was something else.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 16, 2014)

Chilly day in 30s, gunmetal skies, waiting for a storm from the Pacific.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 16, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Yeah, I have not heard of anything like that.  Maybe somebody else might have an explanation?


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 16, 2014)

Up here hangin' out in Denver, stopped by the Matisse exhibit at the Denver Art Museum.....  Not impressed.  Drove around getting stressed out by these morons who can't drive and the weird street layout in some areas.  The wife has a second interview at the University of Colorado Hospital facility in Fort Logan tomorrow then we'll head home.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 16, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



As long as it isn't bleeding, I don't think it would bother me.  But, I'm not really in the market for something like that either.


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## R.D. (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## saveliberty (Dec 16, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



I know I would....


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 16, 2014)

blackhawk said:


>


That's okay, I always echo my dad;

Merry Syphilis!

Clappy New Year!


----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 16, 2014)

Christmas shopping is done.  Yeah!!!  Now time for an adult beverage.


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 16, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


He has a warped sense of humor I like that.


----------



## Sherry (Dec 16, 2014)

Foxfyre


----------



## Sherry (Dec 16, 2014)

Big Black Dog


----------



## Sherry (Dec 16, 2014)

WelfareQueen


----------



## Sherry (Dec 16, 2014)

peach174


----------



## Sherry (Dec 16, 2014)

saveliberty


----------



## Sherry (Dec 16, 2014)

Ernie S.


----------



## Sherry (Dec 16, 2014)

boedicca


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 16, 2014)

On days when I'm not Mr. Broke it....


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 16, 2014)

Nice job Sherry


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks, Sherry!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Dec 16, 2014)

Ahh, yes! I am close to 239 now! I met my goal of hitting my 240s by the beginning of this month and I did just that! I haven't been here in a while, so I thought I'd drop by. 

Oh, and hi.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 16, 2014)

Sherry


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 16, 2014)

Pogo said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. Liberty is currently very charged up about kissing...
> ...



Oh, don't be so negative about everything.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 17, 2014)

Hey TK.  Good to see you.  Hope all has been going well for you.

Love the ornaments Sherry.  

And I'm headed to bed.  They've changed our forecast to say we'll probably get a dusting of snow starting around 2 a.m.  Hombre wanted to know if I wanted him to wake me up to see it.  

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Sheila and Hombre's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
Mr. H and his friend,
GW's daughter's friend Sachenda,
Ernie's friend and colleague, Max,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Alan1 for good test results,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.
And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.





[

P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 17, 2014)

Woke up this morning at 3:30, was up for two hours then back to sleep till 7.  Drinking copious amounts of coffee........


----------



## peach174 (Dec 17, 2014)

It's cold a rainy here.
Were suppose to have this for 2 days.
I am glad I don't have to go anywhere until Friday.

My spam mail was back to normal today. It was weird yesterday.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 17, 2014)

Sherry said:


> boedicca





Je l'adore!!!!!!   I want one!  Do you know who made this lil beauty?


----------



## peach174 (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## mdk (Dec 17, 2014)

Good morning folks! I hope everyone is having a great thus far. I just bought tickets for matinee showing of The Hobbit. A light lunch, a cocktail or two, and a movie. Can't wait.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 17, 2014)

mdk said:


> Good morning folks! I hope everyone is having a great thus far. I just bought tickets for matinee showing of The Hobbit. A light lunch, a cocktail or two, and a movie. Can't wait.



We are going to see it on Monday.


----------



## mdk (Dec 17, 2014)

peach174 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning folks! I hope everyone is having a great thus far. I just bought tickets for matinee showing of The Hobbit. A light lunch, a cocktail or two, and a movie. Can't wait.
> ...



I'll admit that this triology has been a bit bloated and has gone very far off scpirt from the book. I still enjoy it though but that whole scene of them fighting Smaug was silly. The dwarves only see Smaug as he is flying towards Laketown. They never fight each other under the mountain. lol


----------



## peach174 (Dec 17, 2014)

mdk said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



 Smaug will be at the beginning in this new movie, the story had not been finished in the last one.


----------



## mdk (Dec 17, 2014)

peach174 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I should hope so. What happens next is crazy important and has major repercussions concerning The War of Ring that later follows. My inner dork is shining out again. lol


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 17, 2014)

The most frustrating part of movies based on favorite books is that they so often don't follow the concept that makes the book so special.  They seem to be compelled to change it in some way that grates on the nerves or disappoints.  Sometimes there are exceptions to that of course.  It isn't so much of a problem for me if I read the book AFTER seeing the movie.

"Out of Africa" was interesting.  There is so much dialogue in the movie that was taken line for line from the book--you wouldn't know that if you haven't read the book of course--and so many scenes that are not explained in the movie but are explained in the book.  But of course there was a lot in the movie that is not in the book.  So I was glad I read the book after seeing the movie and got the best of both without any emotional turmoil.     (Favorite movie.  And a good book.)


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 17, 2014)

peach174 said:


>



Ditto to our Jewish friends because this indeed is the first day of Hanukkah!  *chag chanukkah sameach*


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 17, 2014)

peach174 said:


> It's cold a rainy here.
> Were suppose to have this for 2 days.
> I am glad I don't have to go anywhere until Friday.
> 
> My spam mail was back to normal today. It was weird yesterday.



So yesterday we didn't get unusual e-mail but Hombre did get about 30 text messages mostly from some outfit claiming to the Century Bank confirming transactions ranging from a few hundred dollars up to $200,000 plus some other weird comments like "repetitive message:  yes".  We immediately checked our bank account (with a bank other than Century) and all was normal.  I called Century Bank this morning and they said it was likely a scam and just delete the messages.  They weren't interested in knowing anything about the messages which was a bit frustrating.

We aren't getting any more today though.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 17, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > It's cold a rainy here.
> ...



Mine was all advertisers wanting to sell anything and everything you could think of.
Satellite Deals
Toys
Verizon
Wireless Internet
Portable Showers, Sandals really weird tings like this. I don't even go to any of these types of sites.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 17, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Maybe its those Chinese hackers or something just messing with us?


----------



## peach174 (Dec 17, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I think it's the tracking on our cookies selling our web mails like they do with junk mail.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 17, 2014)

Cold and spitting a bit of a mist here at mid day--looks like maybe a snowflake or two over the higher elevations.  More stuff to the west/southwest to still pass through.  Looks like the worst weather in the country is in Oklahoma and western Arkansas today.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 17, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



But that wouldn't explain why you're getting barraged with ads from vendors you don't visit on the web etc.

However, it is very obvious that if I am look for books or movies, I immediately start seeing ads for those things.  If I research a refrigerator or TV or furniture I immediately start seeing ads for those things.  They most definitely are tracking us.  But I hate to block all cookies because it shuts me out of places I want to go.  And I hate to delete all the cookies because I really enjoy not having to enter a password at every site I go to often.  (Though Bing does provide me the ability to do that quite easily and efficiently because it will do it for me on this computer.  But I don't let it do it on my laptop that travels with me and therefore uses less secure internet connections.)


----------



## Sherry (Dec 17, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca
> ...



It was available at Dillard's, but unfortunately no longer.

Dillard s Trimmings Cloisonne 5.5 Mermaid Ornament Dillards.com


----------



## Sherry (Dec 17, 2014)

Montrovant


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 17, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Montrovant



The only thing that would make it better is if the bear looked like it was thinking of taking a bite from the kid's head....because fuzzy bears are super cute but might eat you!


----------



## Sherry (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 17, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



But tracking cookies don't have ability to access your e-mail.


----------



## Spoonman (Dec 17, 2014)

so I'm watching white Christmas trying to get the Christmas spirit


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 17, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> so I'm watching white Christmas trying to get the Christmas spirit



Aw.  Well I hope it works.  Everybody needs a little Christmas spirit.  And that's a really good one.  

Good to see you Spoonie.  We've been missing all those great photos.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 17, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca
> ...



Under the sea of course...

... I thought it was an excellent choice for you boedicca.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 17, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



If you're getting either floods of spam or suspicious phishing e-mails, to me that indicates somebody hacked into your account.  Usually I hear about it when somebody receives a mail supposedly from me trying to sell the recipient something.  The way they say to deal with it is to change your e-mail password, and that seems to work.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 17, 2014)

To help people get into the Christmas Mood.....


----------



## Sherry (Dec 17, 2014)

Spoonman


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 18, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Sheila and Hombre's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
Mr. H and his friend,
GW's daughter's friend Sachenda,
Ernie's friend and colleague, Max,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Alan1 for good test results,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 18, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Why would that happen for only one day ?
If it's hacked wouldn't that large amount of advertisement continue?


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 18, 2014)

I had a Christmas moment yesterday.  Listening to the local radio station, a song came on that I recognized as one from an album my school choir made back in 1978.  Fun


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 18, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


It depends, sometimes it's a continuous flood sometimes it's an intermittent flood.  Likely it's a phishing or an advertising "expedition" to feel out if the email account is active, if you respond they know it's a live person on the other end.  The other most likely scenario is someone they know had their account hacked and the hackers are using that persons contact list.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 18, 2014)

Also spammers sell lists to one another, if your name was on that list your email spam filters will not recognize the spam at first coming from a new source.  The spam filter will eventually catch up with a little help from the user, spammers are always looking for ways around the filters.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 18, 2014)

Sherry said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...




Thank you!  I just checked their website and was able to order one!

Woohoo!!!!!!!!


----------



## boedicca (Dec 18, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...




As a mermaid I must aver,
I thoroughly examined her.
And she's not only merely faboo,
she's really most sincerely faboo.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 18, 2014)

boedicca said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



LOL.  That's a side of you I have not seen before.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 18, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  Chilly but otherwise nice here today--some rain overnight.  We're now praying for good weather for the next three days as our daughter will be heading our way from the California coast either tomorrow or early Saturday--takes two days of driving to get here because she dog parks it with her two dogs the whole way.  She's a highly intelligent, competent, successful career person, but she's still our baby and we still worry about her when she's out on the road.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 18, 2014)

boedicca said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



They have all kinds of mermaid ornaments at amazon boedicca.
I have not found that exact one though sorry.
Amazon.com mermaid tree ornaments


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 18, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



And considering the companies you cited as being among that flood of e-mails, it is highly unlikely they hacked your account.  So I think your situation was entirely unique to the kind of stuff we usually get from hackers and phishers.  Just like that barrage of text messages Hombre got.  Very unusual and inexplicable.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 18, 2014)

I always loved this version.  Enjoy...and Merry Christmas.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 18, 2014)

Morning all!
Still rainy here but not really cold.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 18, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


 
Save charm in action.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm way behind again. Life is what it is: busy.
I figured I's post an update on Max.
Saturday night, he came in to work his late shift and started off complaining of a pain in his elbow. As the night wore on, he started with chills, his frequent phantom pain and he was nearly unable to move. He sat at a table and Megan and Lori took up the slack at the bar.
He missed his Sunday shift. He had flu -like symptoms on top of everything he experienced the night before. He spent the day in bed. He couldn't hold down water much less his meds which may have actually saved him from funeral expenses.
It seems he had an even worse reaction to the antibiotic, Levaquin than I did 6 or 7 years ago.
Tuesday, he was up and about and went to have the pic line installed. (again) Again, the cultures were inconclusive and since he can't deal with Levaquin, they needed to do further cultures to decide on the appropriate medication.
Today or tomorrow is the target. He did work last night and feels pretty good.
The good news is it appears from x-rays, that the infection hasn't progressed in the last week.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 18, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> I'm way behind again. Life is what it is: busy.
> I figured I's post an update on Max.
> Saturday night, he came in to work his late shift and started off complaining of a pain in his elbow. As the night wore on, he started with chills, his frequent phantom pain and he was nearly unable to move. He sat at a table and Megan and Lori took up the slack at the bar.
> He missed his Sunday shift. He had flu -like symptoms on top of everything he experienced the night before. He spent the day in bed. He couldn't hold down water much less his meds which may have actually saved him from funeral expenses.
> ...



Good news Ernie.  My prayers are for Max to not need the surgery.  But if that has to be, that it will produce the very best possible outcome.  I've always said that all medicines contain some form of poison and, while some are necessary, there are consequences.  It really sucks when the remedy is worse than the disease.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 18, 2014)

We briefly interrupt this thread for an important public service announcement:






And now back to our regularly scheduled postings. . . .


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 18, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I'm way behind again. Life is what it is: busy.
> ...


Levaquin is one of the better antibiotics for bone infections. My doctor used it on me when he suspected osteomiolitus when I got that infection in my hand, what 7 years ago?
The stuff came close to blowing out both of my Achilles tendons. I had no idea that the pain in my anchles was from the meds and figured it was because I had been laid up so long. When I felt the tightness, instead of asking the doc, I did stretching exercises and very nearly crippled myself permanently.
God bless the internet! I checked on-line forums and found the beginnings of the horror stories about the stuff and called it to the attention of my doctor. He read the links I sent him and changed my meds fast. Thankfully, my ankles healed up in a month or 2, but I did wear braces to limit the movement for 6 weeks.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 18, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> We briefly interrupt this thread for an important public service announcement:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Easter bunny is a fraud. Can I get socks?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 18, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



This is what frustrates me the most about modern medicine though--there is no way that the doctors can keep up with the case histories and all the side effects of all the new pharmaceuticals and treatments coming out now, plus there is the hopefully infrequent phenomenon of doctors getting kickbacks for the medicines they prescribe.  It wasn't that long ago that a blood pressure of 120 over 80 was ideal--but now the docs are prescribing blood pressure meds like crazy to bring it much lower than that.  And I can't believe that is a good thing.

The patient shouldn't have to research the internet to diagnose his/her condition or discover the possible side effects of the treatment he/she is receiving.  But blessed are we who make us do that.  I require every medical professional I deal with for me or my loved ones to explain everything and answer all the questions I have about a treatment or med and I have a LOT of questions.  And if I don't get answers that resonate as accurate, I immediately do my own research.


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 18, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > We briefly interrupt this thread for an important public service announcement:
> ...




He's what????


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 18, 2014)

Some people, in fact, most, have no reaction to Levaquin, and in fact, it likely saved my right hand and Max's left leg. I'll deal with not going out in the sun or nausea for that, but seizures and blown tendons.... seems to me there would be a rush to replace this med as the first line against bone infections.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 18, 2014)

Spare_change said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 18, 2014)

Spare_change said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



It's okay sweetie.  Ernie is just being an Easter bunny Grinch.  

Reminds me though when our kids were little we followed a long standing family tradition of having the kids put their newly lost baby teeth under their pillow at night and the next morning the tooth fairy would have miraculously transformed that tooth into a quarter.  Except that Hombre (my hubby) and I too often forgot our tooth fairy duties.  I still remember our disgusted young son coming down for breakfast and scowling:  "We have the most fink tooth fairy around here. . . ."   (We always assured him that the fairy sometimes gets behind schedule and should be there tonight. . . )


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 18, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Shhhhh .... I'm huntin' bunny wabbit grinches.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 18, 2014)

Every so often I like to dock at the safe harbor of the Coffee Shop.  Today is one of those days.  Some of our brothers and sisters posting out there on the vast sea of USMB are getting tiresome and boring.  So, I drop anchor here just to wash some of the crazy off.

But, my reputation here in the Coffee Shop is one of story teller, bard and general bullshitter.  As my Christmas vacation begins in a little better than twenty four hours from now, I should bank the fires of that reputation by relating a Christmas tale.

My church, Trinity Presbyterian, has a grand social scene and a reassuring and uplifting theology that always salves my soul.  But the building itself has all the warmth, spirituality and conviviality of an air raid shelter.  It is constructed of concrete block, cast concrete floors and devoid of wood other than the stark maple pews and the cases the organ pipes are enclosed in.  All those wooden bits were inspired, apparently, by a Nordic sauna.  The windows in the sanctuary are clear glass about two feet wide and three stories tall.  They mimic the slots archers might ward off a siege from in a medieval castle.  The lighting is actually vitrified sewer pipes suspended from the cast concrete ceiling fitted out with incandescent bulbs.

Of course, our old church, built in the 1880s was the warm, welcoming sanctuary most humans would find comforting and warm.  But in the early 1960s, the elders of the church thought a new, modern church would better serve our need.  They sought out an 'award winning' architect for a design that would make a statement and accommodate the growing 'baby boom' congregation.  In my opinion, that 'award winning' architect probably got Cs and Ds in school.

But there it is.  A flat roof that leaks like a sieve, a boiler that cannot warm the interior beyond 50 degrees and an echo chamber that would make a great recording studio for Do-Wop groups.

In this space, we hold a Christmas Eve service.  The service is grand.  The sewer pipe lights are dimmed, the church is still and the Children's Choir enters the sanctuary.  The kids are aged between six and twelve.  They are dressed in dark green velvet robes with a bright white collar framing their angelic faces.  Each one carries a lighted taper with one of those paper discs attached to catch any dripping wax.  The candlelight makes their faces glow and they all know they are the stars of the Christmas show.  They smile the smile of the innocent and sing with all the gusto a grade schooler can generate.  They are singing Adeste Fidelis (Oh! Come all ye Faithful).

After the children take their place behind the stark maple choir screen, the Youth Choir promenades down the aisle.  These are kids in High School, draped in crimson velvet robes.  They also carry a candle, and a tune!  "Oh Come All ye faithful, Joyful and triumphant!  Oh! Come ye, oh come ye to Bethlehem".  They file into the choir loft and sing along with the preceding children.

Next comes the Adult Choir after practicing since Halloween.  Golden velvet robes, a bright white collar and again carrying lighted candles, the adult choir's harmonies and voices have blended into a transcendent jubilee celebrating those who might 'Come and adore Him!  Born the King of Angels!  Oh! Come let us adore Him!  Oh! Come let us adore Him!  Oh! Come let us adore Him!  Christ, the Lord!"

Finally the minister, regaled in brilliant red vestments carries the Bible at the end of the procession of choirs.  He reads from the Book of Matthew about how shepherds tending their flocks were visited by a herald Angel proclaiming "Peace on Earth!  Goodwill toward Men!"

At the end of each verse, the choirs respond in song.  "Oh! Come let us adore Him!  Christ the Lord"

Well, one Christmas years ago, all this call and response was too much for one of the more precocious seven year olds in the congregation.  After four or five verses, followed by the choir's response to "Come let us adore Him!"  the little boy shouted out "One more time!"

Christmas is for the children and that little boy, the son of one of my dearest friends, took control of Christmas for himself.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 18, 2014)

Every so often I like to dock at the safe harbor of the Coffee Shop.  Today is one of those days.  Some of our brothers and sisters posting out there on the vast sea of USMB are getting tiresome and boring.  So, I drop anchor here just to wash some of the crazy off.

But, my reputation here in the Coffee Shop is one of story teller, bard and general bullshitter.  As my Christmas vacation begins in a little better than twenty four hours from now, I should bank the fires of that reputation by relating a Christmas tale.

My church, Trinity Presbyterian, has a grand social scene and a reassuring and uplifting theology that always salves my soul.  But the building itself has all the warmth, spirituality and conviviality of an air raid shelter.  It is constructed of concrete block, cast concrete floors and devoid of wood other than the stark maple pews and the cases the organ pipes are enclosed in.  All those wooden bits were inspired, apparently, by a Nordic sauna.  The windows in the sanctuary are clear glass about two feet wide and three stories tall.  They mimic the slots archers might ward off a siege from in a medieval castle.  The lighting is actually vitrified sewer pipes suspended from the cast concrete ceiling fitted out with incandescent bulbs.

Of course, our old church, built in the 1880s was the warm, welcoming sanctuary most humans would find comforting and warm.  But in the early 1960s, the elders of the church thought a new, modern church would better serve our need.  They sought out an 'award winning' architect for a design that would make a statement and accommodate the growing 'baby boom' congregation.  In my opinion, that 'award winning' architect probably got Cs and Ds in school.

But there it is.  A flat roof that leaks like a sieve, a boiler that cannot warm the interior beyond 50 degrees and an echo chamber that would make a great recording studio for Do-Wop groups.

In this space, we hold a Christmas Eve service.  The service is grand.  The sewer pipe lights are dimmed, the church is still and the Children's Choir enters the sanctuary.  The kids are aged between six and twelve.  They are dressed in dark green velvet robes with a bright white collar framing their angelic faces.  Each one carries a lighted taper with one of those paper discs attached to catch any dripping wax.  The candlelight makes their faces glow and they all know they are the stars of the Christmas show.  They smile the smile of the innocent and sing with all the gusto a grade schooler can generate.  They are singing Adeste Fidelis (Oh! Come all ye Faithful).

After the children take their place behind the stark maple choir screen, the Youth Choir promenades down the aisle.  These are kids in High School, draped in crimson velvet robes.  They also carry a candle, and a tune!  "Oh Come All ye faithful, Joyful and triumphant!  Oh! Come ye, oh come ye to Bethlehem".  They file into the choir loft and sing along with the preceding children.

Next comes the Adult Choir after practicing since Halloween.  Golden velvet robes, a bright white collar and again carrying lighted candles, the adult choir's harmonies and voices have blended into a transcendent jubilee celebrating those who might 'Come and adore Him!  Born the King of Angels!  Oh! Come let us adore Him!  Oh! Come let us adore Him!  Oh! Come let us adore Him!  Christ, the Lord!"

Finally the minister, regaled in brilliant red vestments carries the Bible at the end of the procession of choirs.  He reads from the Book of Matthew about how shepherds tending their flocks were visited by a herald Angel proclaiming "Peace on Earth!  Goodwill toward Men!"

At the end of each verse, the choirs respond in song.  "Oh! Come let us adore Him!  Christ the Lord"

Well, one Christmas years ago, all this call and response was too much for one of the more precocious seven year olds in the congregation.  After four or five verses, followed by the choir's response to "Come let us adore Him!"  the little boy shouted out "One more time!"

Christmas is for the children and that little boy, the son of one of my dearest friends, took control of Christmas for himself.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 18, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Every so often I like to dock at the safe harbor of the Coffee Shop.  Today is one of those days.  Some of our brothers and sisters posting out there on the vast sea of USMB are getting tiresome and boring.  So, I drop anchor here just to wash some of the crazy off.
> 
> But, my reputation here in the Coffee Shop is one of story teller, bard and general bullshitter.  As my Christmas vacation begins in a little better than twenty four hours from now, I should bank the fires of that reputation by relating a Christmas tale.
> 
> ...



I love that Nosmo, and Merry Christmas.  

You reminded me of my most favorite Christmas story which is Barbara Robinson's "The Best Christmas Pageant Ever" when the Herdman kids took control of Christmas in a very special way.  If any of you have somehow missed that small book, actually a short story, I highly recommend it for a good laugh and lift this season.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 18, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...




Oh, c'mon!    I've only been using a Mermaid Avatar for closing in on 8 years!


----------



## boedicca (Dec 18, 2014)

peach174 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Thank you - but it's a bit like offering cocktails to an alcoholic!   Must not shop...too much.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 18, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



I was commenting on your description of it, not the avatar itself.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 18, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




I was inspired to riff on the Wizard of Oz!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 18, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Actually, I figured since if you don't believe in Santa you get underwear, I'd try for socks. I'm good on undies, bur half my socks have holes.


----------



## Spoonman (Dec 18, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > so I'm watching white Christmas trying to get the Christmas spirit
> ...


I've got a bunch.   let me finish dinner and i'll post a few


----------



## Spoonman (Dec 18, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Spoonman


put a piece of mistletoe on that and I'm all yours


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 18, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...



I'm picky about both my underwear and my socks.  But if I got a gift of the kind I would buy for myself, I wouldn't mind at all.


----------



## Sherry (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 18, 2014)

People wear underwear and socks??!!


----------



## Sherry (Dec 18, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> People wear underwear and socks??!!


----------



## Spoonman (Dec 18, 2014)

some photos using backlighting.  it gives everything a different look


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 18, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > People wear underwear and socks??!!



But, but....they don't match!


----------



## Sherry (Dec 18, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Well the package is patriotic, and the socks are my HS colors...go Spartans!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 18, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> some photos using backlighting.  it gives everything a different look



Love it Spoonie


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 18, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



The package should be slightly purple no?


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 19, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



No, no !!! Those are PACKER socks !!! Go PACK !! 

If he lives in Packer country, he doesn't care what color the package is, as long as its warm !


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 19, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


My former mother-in-law was a practical woman. I could always depend on her for a years supply of cotton boxers and black crew socks. I miss her more than her daughter.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 19, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Sheila and Hombre's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
Mr. H and his friend,
GW's daughter's friend Sachenda,
Ernie's friend and colleague, Max,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Alan1 for good test results,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 19, 2014)

A light mist last night turned to ice needing scraped off the windshield this morning.  A few slippery spots too.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 19, 2014)

We also have ice, it rained for 2 days and then got down to 25 during the night.
It's 27 right now.

I saw this on youtube
It's awesome and all of these neighbors coming together to make it work. It's great


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 19, 2014)

Rain in South Alabama this morning. The wife is leaving this morning. She will be picked up by one of her grand sons and his mother for the drive to Coral Springs. They will spent Christmas with all the collected grands.

The Santas on Bikes ride is tomorrow and I have a problem. I was under the impression that it was to be on Sunday. I have poker at Doc's at noon, exactly when the ride is scheduled to leave another bar.
The SOB's pick one needy family each year and lavish them with the best Christmas ever. This year, our kids are a family of nine from 18 to 18 months. 
Dad or dads is/are out of the picture and mom ran, unable to cope. The kids are under the care of Grandma and Grandpa who have been struggling.
Ahead of time, we tracked down mom who has signed over custody so that the kids can get some state help and Grandpa has gotten a job, but this Christmas still was going to be pretty tight.
That's where we come in.
The kids all wrote out their lists and the items were all put on a master list distributed to participating bars and clubs.
At Doc's alone, we collected a washing machine box full of gifts and a few hundred in cash donations.
After breakfast at Good Time Charley's tomorrow morning, we will ride out to their home and pass out the gifts piled in sidecars and pick-ups.

Don't quite know what to do. I may just set up for poker tonight at closing and call my dealer to run the game.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 19, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > People wear underwear and socks??!!


----------



## Sherry (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 19, 2014)

It's Christmastime and all's right with the world (at least from my prospective). At 4:30 this afternoon, my Christmas vacation begins. It won't end until 8:00 Monday January 5, 2015.

All that time off! Wonderful!

I'll get all the gifts wrapped this weekend, do the usual housekeeping chores and cap it off by going to Heinz Field for the Steelers/Chiefs game Sunday morning.

I have been providing the family Christmas dinner since Pop passed away in 2008. I buy a ten pound prime rib roast and all the trimmings. My brother is the best cook in the family and he prepares everything to a tee. I buy the roast seven days before the big feast and dry age the thing in my refrigerator. By Christmas Eve morning, it looks like an old maroon handbag at the bottom of a bus depot lost and found box, but it is consistently moist and flavorful.

Christmas Eve is when the Nosmo King family has our celebration. We eat well then open our Christmas presents. Christmas Day is reserved to receive visitors and nosh on leftovers.

Back when I was a kid, our family did pretty much the same, except for the opening of the gifts. That was done Christmas morning. The Christmas of 1965 was memorable because that year I got a set of Lincoln Logs. An imaginative child could make anything from Lincoln Logs. The cylindrical canister showed a farmstead on the label, but that is just too pedestrian. I made an aircraft carrier.

That year my cousins Amy and Beth (Aunt Roxie had a thing for "Little Women") came to the Big House to show off their newly acquired collection of all things Barbie. Barbie and her Corvette, Barbie and her Dream House, Barbie and her kit of cosmetics. Who cares? Those two girlie girls had come to our house, me and my brother's house, to play with and gloat over their girlie toys.

Meanwhile, in the dining room the fleet commander was putting the final touches on his plan of attack. The air crew drank a ceremonial cup of sake, climbed into their cockpits and shouted Banzai! The fighters took flight first, followed by a torpedo squadron. The enemy planes rendezvoused by the breakfront and headed east into the living room and the rising sun.

The denizens of the sleepy Barbie village were gathered out in the open to enjoy a snack of sugar cookies and milk. The were unaware of the impending danger gathering in the skies over their heads.

The command was given. The air squadron climbed to an altitude of five feet above the Barbie complex, veered to the left and dove out of the glare of the sun. The planes dropped Lincoln Log bombs that were attached to the underside of the wings of their airplanes. They strafed the compound and met minimal resistance. Climbing back to altitude, the pilots could hear sheiks and cries coming from the devastated Barbie villagers. "Why?!? Oh! Look at our village! Damnable Japanese!"

Landing on the home carriers, the triumphant pilots laughed with the glee of the victorious! The commander readied his squadron for a follow up attack that would surely drive the Barbie invaders from his territory.

But the radio crackled with a dire warning. The Emperor would soon be on the scene. And indeed, there he was! A sudden tug on the neck of the commander's pajamas and a swift swat across the seat of his trousers and then exile. Exile to his headquarters in the bedroom for the duration of the war. What was victory had been snatched from him and bitter, lonely defeat was his plight, all for doing what had to be done in the interest of Christmas fun and masculine domination of his own homeland.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 19, 2014)

A local radio personality rings a Salvation Army kettlebell today.  Several local business people match donations raised for about five hours.  I think me and President Grant will have to part company today.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 19, 2014)

Mental note:  Schedule a visit to Sherry's workplace on a Friday.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 19, 2014)

Morning everybody.  





Ernie S. said:


> Rain in South Alabama this morning. The wife is leaving this morning. She will be picked up by one of her grand sons and his mother for the drive to Coral Springs. They will spent Christmas with all the collected grands.
> 
> The Santas on Bikes ride is tomorrow and I have a problem. I was under the impression that it was to be on Sunday. I have poker at Doc's at noon, exactly when the ride is scheduled to leave another bar.
> The SOB's pick one needy family each year and lavish them with the best Christmas ever. This year, our kids are a family of nine from 18 to 18 months.
> ...



Tis a noble thing you do, Ernie.  But you're going to spend Christmas alone?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 19, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> A local radio personality rings a Salvation Army kettlebell today.  Several local business people match donations raised for about five hours.  I think me and President Grant will have to part company today.



I love projects like that too.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 19, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Morning everybody.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Far from it. Christmas Eve will be quiet time for a couple of repairs/general maintenance at Doc's; hell, I may even sell a few beers, but Christmas Day will be spent with Max, Lori and the kids. The food, as always, will be exceptional and I get to spend quality time with my adopted grand kids assembling toys and running for batteries.
Max's traditional Christmas dinner is really something. The main course is fillet Mignon heads. He fries up a couple pounds of bacon and sautés garlic and onion in the drippings and after straining, injects it into the fillet heads.
They then get wrapped in more bacon, (it takes about 6 pounds in all) pan seared and then smoked over lump charcoal and pecan wood. This _*must*_ be tasted at least once in the life of all carnivores.
Shannon (my current "project") and I are doing dinner rolls and a veggie to be determined. I may just do a couple apple pies as well.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 19, 2014)

Mmm.  A guy who makes apple pies.  I wonder if I could get Hombre to make an apple pie?


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 19, 2014)

Gotta buy him an apple peeler. Guys love tools.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 19, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Gotta buy him an apple peeler. Guys love tools.


I have 2.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 19, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> It's Christmastime and all's right with the world (at least from my prospective). At 4:30 this afternoon, my Christmas vacation begins. It won't end until 8:00 Monday January 5, 2015.
> 
> All that time off! Wonderful!
> 
> ...



For reasons unnecessary to go into here, Christmas as a child was not something I remember all that fondly.  But I have worked very hard to create good traditions and memories for my kids and that has been a good thing.  And I love your stories.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 19, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Gotta buy him an apple peeler. Guys love tools.
> ...



Do they really work?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 19, 2014)

I caption this one:  BBD wins the day!!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 19, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Like a charm.  I can peel and core a bag of apples in an eigth of the time it takes to do it by hand.  Also cut the processed sugar by using the sweetest apples you can find and only adding a quarter cup of sweetener to the mix, 3/4s of a cup is waaaaay too much.  Even if you're using Granny Smiths or some other "sour" apple you only really need 1/2 a cup sweetener at most. 
One of the ones I have was my moms, my dad had built a wooden "stand" for it so you wouldn't have to clamp it to the countertop or use the suction cup which may not always hold.  He put rubber feet on it.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 19, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



My mom had one of those the last time I visited her.  I hardly ever eat apples, let alone feel the need for a large metal device to core and peel them.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 19, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Mine is like the one in the picture. If I moisten the suction cup, it sits on the counter top until I'm done. I can peel, core and slice apples for 2 pies in 5 minutes tops. All the slices are the same thickness and there is no blood.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 19, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Okay ya'll have sold me that it would be a nice gizmo to have.  However, I pride myself on being able to peel an apple in one curly strip with my paring knife, and Hombre loves to eat the peelings.  Not sure a mechanical peeler would be as satisfying.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 19, 2014)

Check out this supermarket performance.  We love love LOVE our little supermarket near our house and they provide us with over and above service, but this was special.  And confirms that there is definitely Christmas spirit in Germany:

Ekeka Market Surprises Shoppers - FaithTap


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 19, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 19, 2014)

I seem to have somehow had my BBcode editor turned off.  Anybody know how I can turn it back on?


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 19, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Can I remove the handle and attach a power drill?


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## Pogo (Dec 19, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> I seem to have somehow had my BBcode editor turned off.  Anybody know how I can turn it back on?



I don't even know what it does but up at the top right of a post-writing box (normally) there's an icon marked "use BB code editor".  If I click that, then the look of the box changes and I get a line under the bottom left saying "use Rich Text editor".  If I click that it goes back to normal.

HTH 

Who's this "Rich Text" guy anyway?  Damn elitist characters...


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 20, 2014)

We may need a composite sketch of Rich, Foxfyre appears to be missing.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 20, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> We may need a composite sketch of Rich, Foxfyre appears to be missing.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 20, 2014)

Whooo! Muslims are following me on twitter. I'm scared, ha, ha.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 20, 2014)

Good happy Saturday mornin, everyone, although it is gray and chilly here in Salt Lake.

We will get later in the day a heavy rain for about 24 hours on the valley floor and very heavy snow fall in the mountains, for which all the ski bunnys and boyz say "hoo ray".


----------



## mdk (Dec 20, 2014)

Good morning folks. Happy Saturday! We're gearing up for our cookie exchange tomorrow. I've got the kitchen all set up for 16 dozen cookies. Cheers!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 20, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > We may need a composite sketch of Rich, Foxfyre appears to be missing.


Sheesh!  Some pussies will do anything if you throw enough money at them!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 20, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Whooo! Muslims are following me on twitter. I'm scared, ha, ha.


If they follow you home, whatever you do, , DO NOT feed them!


----------



## peach174 (Dec 20, 2014)

Morning !
Very cold and frozen outside and glad I don't have to go out in it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 20, 2014)

Didn't feel good all yesterday, still don't feel good today.  I'm wearing a flannel shirt and my light fleece in the house and I'm still cold........


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 20, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Didn't feel good all yesterday, still don't feel good today.  I'm wearing a flannel shirt and my light fleece in the house and I'm still cold........



Sorry to hear that.  Hope you feel better soon!    Tis the season for sickness, unfortunately.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 20, 2014)

Rise and shine everyone!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 20, 2014)

Missed you guys!  I've been sicker this past week than I have been in a long time.  Some stomach thing that even kept me away from work.  Good thing the school semester ended a week before it struck.  I couldn't even find the energy to get on line...that's bad.  But I'm up and running again, although slowly.  But there's just too much for me to catch up on, so I will rudely launch myself into the current melee.
While the weather elsewhere appears to have been unpleasant, it's still been warm-ish here, and still no snow!  Lot's of heavy frost, but the snow is MIA.  Wonder whether we'll have our usual white Christmas this year?
Being on a budget means my gift recipients will receive baskets of baked goodies and homemade treats.  Fortunately, I have three days off just before Christmas, although I actually go to work Christmas night.  I also have to finish the giant-sized cribbage board for my buddy.  Lots to do, and not really enough time to do it all.  At least life is not boring.
Hope to visit more now.  Everyone enjoy their weekend.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 20, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Rise and shine everyone!



Oops, I thought that said Saturday.  Looks like I need another cup of coffee!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 20, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Didn't feel good all yesterday, still don't feel good today.  I'm wearing a flannel shirt and my light fleece in the house and I'm still cold........


Seems like something's going around.  Tuck in and take care.  Being sick sucks!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 20, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Missed you guys!  I've been sicker this past week than I have been in a long time.  Some stomach thing that even kept me away from work.  Good thing the school semester ended a week before it struck.  I couldn't even find the energy to get on line...that's bad.  But I'm up and running again, although slowly.  But there's just too much for me to catch up on, so I will rudely launch myself into the current melee.
> While the weather elsewhere appears to have been unpleasant, it's still been warm-ish here, and still no snow!  Lot's of heavy frost, but the snow is MIA.  Wonder whether we'll have our usual white Christmas this year?
> Being on a budget means my gift recipients will receive baskets of baked goodies and homemade treats.  Fortunately, I have three days off just before Christmas, although I actually go to work Christmas night.  I also have to finish the giant-sized cribbage board for my buddy.  Lots to do, and not really enough time to do it all.  At least life is not boring.
> Hope to visit more now.  Everyone enjoy their weekend.



Sorry to hear that.  It seems as though everybody is coming down sick lately!  Take care.  Drink lots of orange juice!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 20, 2014)

Okay, to make up for my faux pas, here is happy Saturday greetings, and we can just save the other one for tomorrow.  hee-hee!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 20, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Missed you guys!  I've been sicker this past week than I have been in a long time.  Some stomach thing that even kept me away from work.  Good thing the school semester ended a week before it struck.  I couldn't even find the energy to get on line...that's bad.  But I'm up and running again, although slowly.  But there's just too much for me to catch up on, so I will rudely launch myself into the current melee.
> ...


Too much sugar and acid in OJ for me right now.  All I've had to eat the past two days was a small salad and some Campbell's Tomato soup.  Nice and bland.  Two days before that, nothing but water would stay down.  It's a helluva way to lose weight.  Thanks for the good thoughts.
How have you been lately?  Any big plans for the holidays?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 20, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I find vomiting out cold orange juice to not be so bad actually.  It kind of tastes the same as long as it's still cold.  LOL.  Maybe some vitamin C pills would be good for you then?  That's why I suggested the OJ.    

I've been trying to get some last minute shopping done, and the stores are just a nightmare!!    No big plans for me.  Christmas Eve, going to mom's for an Italian meal.  I am scheduled to work on Christmas day, but more than likely work will be very slow, and after work going to my auntie's house for a big dinner.  It's going to be extra exciting this year because two of my cousins have had babies in the past couple of years, and we haven't really had any little ones in the family for a while.  You know, young enough to believe in Santa and all that.    It should be great.  

I hope you are feeling better by Christmas and have a great Christmas too!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 20, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I've already been dropping Vitamin C.  Thanks for the recommendations, though.  Now that I'm feeling better, a big, cold glass of OJ would be welcome.

Yeah, I work in a field that runs 24/7/365.  It doesn't bother me that I work on Christmas, or New Year's.  I celebrate with my best friends on Christmas Eve because they have family locally who they visit on Christmas.  I'll stop by some other friends on Christmas on my way to work and chow down there.  No wine, though, because I have to work.  Otherwise, my family is all in the Lower 48 and I actually find it depressing to decorate without having my girls around.
After I stop by the Commissary and get what I need for my goodie baskets, I'll be done shopping.
Italian sounds good, definitely a change-up from the norm.  Turkey isn't high on my "likes" list, although Christmas is usually celebrated with a standing rib roast.
I've always found Christmas lots more fun with children around, so how fortunate (and happy) that you'll have some new babies around!  Make sure to take lots of photos.  Christmas is a good time to indulge yourself in spoiling the little ones, certainly.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 20, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Well, my cousins not only have toddlers right now, but they are BOTH pregnant again now, so by the time Christmas comes around next year we get two MORE babies to play with!  Yay!   

By your girls, you mean your daughters?  Oh, sorry to hear that they won't be spending the holidays with you.   

I only have to pick up some gift cards now, and then I'm done.  I can wait until tomorrow to do that thankfully because I really need a break from the driving and the shopping.  Lol.  

I don't mind turkey, but I really prefer ham to be honest.  I just LOVE the spiral sliced hams!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 20, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I seem to have somehow had my BBcode editor turned off.  Anybody know how I can turn it back on?
> ...



Thanks but there is absolutely nothing in the post box either on the quick reply or the 'more options' box--just a blank box.  I've looked for something, anything, I can highlight - clicked on every speck on the monitor, etc. and there is simply no BBcode editor to be found.  I am extremely frustrated.  You guys ARE all seeing your BBcode editors in your post boxes yes?

But good morning everybody.  Sending chicken soup vibes to Ringel and GW and anybody else feeling poorly.  I wear heavy shirts and a fleece jacket all the time in the winter as I'm almost always cold, but even more so if I'm fighting a bit of a bug.

Hope Jake's rain and snow stays north for the next couple of days.  Our daughter is on the road headed our way from California as we speak and I don't want her to run into any bad weather.

Hombre and I just finished a great brunch of homemade scrambled eggs, bacon, hash browns, toast, Smuckers strawberry preserves, and a wonderful sweet naval orange.  Project today is to clean the office and tidy up in advance of the house cleaning crew coming on Monday.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## saveliberty (Dec 20, 2014)

Last flu episode for me was in 1976.  I usually take care of the effected, as flu doesn't like me.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 20, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Rise and shine everyone!
> ...



You know, I probably just got distracted by all the sparklies!


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 20, 2014)

What is up with all the older actors being cast as former spies/assassins/specops who have to go back to their bad-ass ways when their past comes back to haunt them?  Taken 3 is coming out, Pierce Brosnan recently did one of those kinds of movies, Keanu Reeves is in John Wyck, Jason Patrick did one called The Prince, and I just watched a trailer for a Sean Penn movie called The Gunman which is in a similar vein.  I think there have been others in the past few years, too.  Is 50+ suddenly the Hollywood age to be an action hero?


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 20, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> What is up with all the older actors being cast as former spies/assassins/specops who have to go back to their bad-ass ways when their past comes back to haunt them?  Taken 3 is coming out, Pierce Brosnan recently did one of those kinds of movies, Keanu Reeves is in John Wyck, Jason Patrick did one called The Prince, and I just watched a trailer for a Sean Penn movie called The Gunman which is in a similar vein.  I think there have been others in the past few years, too.  Is 50+ suddenly the Hollywood age to be an action hero?


Us boomers still want to think we're still capable of being bad assed action heros..........


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 20, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Last flu episode for me was in 1976.  I usually take care of the effected, as flu doesn't like me.


Not really sure what this is.  It's not really bad, just tired, running a low grade fever and my stomach is mildly upset.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Spare_change (Dec 20, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > What is up with all the older actors being cast as former spies/assassins/specops who have to go back to their bad-ass ways when their past comes back to haunt them?  Taken 3 is coming out, Pierce Brosnan recently did one of those kinds of movies, Keanu Reeves is in John Wyck, Jason Patrick did one called The Prince, and I just watched a trailer for a Sean Penn movie called The Gunman which is in a similar vein.  I think there have been others in the past few years, too.  Is 50+ suddenly the Hollywood age to be an action hero?
> ...



Think? Did you say THINK??????

Speak for yourself, pardner! You ain't seen me in action ... I can do things with a blender you wouldn't believe!! Don't even get me started on my heating pad ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 20, 2014)

Of COURSE you guys are all action heros!

Just as us retired gals are all femme fatales.  We just sort of hurry past the mirrors. . . .


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 20, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Of COURSE you guys are all action heros!
> 
> Just as us retired gals are all femme fatales.  We just sort of hurry past the mirrors. . . .



Where I come from, we don't mention mirrors ....


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 20, 2014)

Spare_change said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Of COURSE you guys are all action heros!
> ...


No reflection eh?


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 20, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Ringel 1 Spare 0


----------



## Sherry (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 20, 2014)

One of my favorite Bill Murray movies.  Maybe because I was a therapist for years.


----------



## Sherry (Dec 20, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> One of my favorite Bill Murray movies.  Maybe because I was a therapist for years.



The only thing that would have made that scene better is if he was wearing elf shoes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 20, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Sheila and Hombre's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
Mr. H and his friend,
GW's daughter's friend Sachenda,
Ernie's friend and colleague, Max,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Alan1 for good test results,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 20, 2014)

Has anybody heard from Alan?  He hasn't checked back in since he got the results of that MRI.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 20, 2014)

Spare_change said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



  I'm intrigued about the heating pad.


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Left it on too long one time .... it was definitely a weapon of ass destruction.

(and, a tip just for the guys .... if you sleep in the nude, never sleep on your stomach on a heating pad. 'Nuff said.)


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 21, 2014)

Four shopping days until Christmas.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 21, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Has anybody heard from Alan?  He hasn't checked back in since he got the results of that MRI.


He went to Flynn's by mistake.........  Used the wrong "scanning" device.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 21, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Four shopping days until Christmas.


Which reminds me, have to see if any of the ladies of the evening are offering any Christmas specials.........


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 21, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Four shopping days until Christmas.



Gee, I don't get NEARLY as excited as when I was a kid.  Remember staying awake half the night on Christmas eve?    Christmas is definitely MOST enjoyable when you are a kid.  You don't have to deal with any of the stress and you get all the good stuff.  Lol.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 21, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  Hombre and I are being naughty and skipping church today as we aren't sure when our daughter, enroute from California, will be arriving.   But beautiful Christmas music is playing on the Bose and I'm working on menus for the rest of the week and life is good.  Sending prayers, blessings, and positive vibes for a good Sunday for all.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 21, 2014)

Good morning everyone on this Sunday before Christmas.

Rainy and cold, and we should get a lot of snow in the mountains.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 21, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Hombre would be pleased that his strips would be arriving much faster and more uniform in width. No lie, Foxy! You can peel, core and slice an apple in 10 seconds.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 21, 2014)

Follow the red arrow.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 21, 2014)

OK Way behind again
The Santas on Bikes ride did go on yesterday despite the rain. We all met up for breakfast at another local bar at 10 and the ride started at noon.
With my breathing problems, I wasn't about to risk a cold from riding in the rain, so I headed to Doc's to open up for the 2PM poker game.

I will be getting some pics of the kids with all the toys and motorcycles and will post a few.

Max has the pic line in and should get the pump and meds tomorrow. Meanwhile, he's doing as well as you can expect a bartender with a tube running through his biceps into an artery somewhere in his chest to feel when shaking a martini, but he keeps plugging away. 
I am so in awe of him. This is a man who coded 3 times in the days after his wreck. He was told that his left leg had to go, was told that he would never sit, much less walk. He was told that he would be on morphine the rest of his life, was told he would never have a child....
Well, the left leg has no feeling and very little strength, but the man tends bar, sometimes 14 hours a day rides a recumbent trike (peddle power) and is the father of the worlds cutest 4 year old boy.

Oh he is drug free except for ibuprofen. I'm incredibly proud and honored to know him.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 21, 2014)

Back from church, the children's program mitigated a chilly rainy day


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 21, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Okay you and Ringel convinced me.  I just ordered one.  If it doesn't deliver as advertised, I'm gonna blame you guys.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 21, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Follow the red arrow.View attachment 35200



Don't need to right now--I'm accessing USMB through AOL and all is normal.  The code editor is above the reply box as it is supposed to be, etc.  

But when I access through IE, nothing, nada--empty box, nothing to click on anywhere.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 21, 2014)

Wait, AOL still exists?


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 21, 2014)

Started yesterday evening and finishing up to day I have the cast iron in the oven melting off the factory wax coating......  I also have the back door open and the fan pointed outward........  Hopefully it should be done soon then I can smoke up the house seasoning it........


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 21, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Wait, AOL still exists?



Yep.  And I still use it--have had the same account since 1985.  Have never been hacked as it is one of the most secure sites on the internet--not foolproof, but closer than most.  I love the unlimited and organizable storage system, their user-friendly way to list favorite sites, their versatile and attractive e-mail system that allows me to do a lot of interesting graphics and utilize multiple font, colors, and backgrounds in promo work that I do.  And its absolutely free.  The only downside is that some other similar internet services don't like to play well with AOL, but those problems have gradually been resolved too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 21, 2014)

Happy Sunday


----------



## boedicca (Dec 21, 2014)

Yes!  Happy Sunday.   We have a fun family outing shopping in the city today and then dinner out.


----------



## Sherry (Dec 21, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Yes!  Happy Sunday.   We have a fun family outing shopping in the city today and then dinner out.



That sounds like so much fun...enjoy!!


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 21, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


>



Had to correct some folks that thought it was the winter equinox last week.


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 21, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


A much better approach -----


----------



## westwall (Dec 21, 2014)

I just came across a couple of "parental evaluation surveys" that my 8 year old daughter has drawn up to rate us, her parents!  This kid is going to be....trouble!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 22, 2014)

So Westie, you gonna share?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 22, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Sheila and Hombre's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
Mr. H and his friend,
GW's daughter's friend Sachenda,
Ernie's friend and colleague, Max,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Alan1 for good test results,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## westwall (Dec 22, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> So Westie, you gonna share?






Yes, she is rating mom on 6 different criteria.  Not making her do chores, fixing breakfast lunch and dinner,  not getting angry, engaging in fun activities, amount of "free time" she gets, bedtime routine times.  All on a proper 1-5 scale (she no doubt has been reading some of moms measurement books!), I have yet to see what she is rating me on (the paper was folded)....but I'm nervous!


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 22, 2014)

Morning.  Decided yesterday to give my chin and upper lip a rest, shaved of the mustache and goatee, been on there for 10 years, gotta give the skin a chance to "breathe" from time to time. 
But dayamn does it look strange.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 22, 2014)

The wife wanted a road trip today, escapism......  Woke up to snow with snow and rain predictions all up and down the Colorado I 25 corridor.........  Tomorrow's supposed to be nicer........


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 22, 2014)

Cold rain all day yesterday.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 22, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Cold rain all day yesterday.


Tis the season..........


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 22, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  A bright blue beautiful day in Albuquerque.  My housecleaning crew is expected sometime and then its cookie baking time.  Daughter along with Nellie and Snookie (the granddogs) arrived in good shape and we had a good visit last night.  Now I get to put her to work.  

I am sure you are more handsome than ever Ringel.  But road trips on slick roads?  I recommend an interesting jigsaw puzzle instead.

Okay time for a quick breakfast and then on with the day!!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 22, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  A bright blue beautiful day in Albuquerque.  My housecleaning crew is expected sometime and then its cookie baking time.  Daughter along with Nellie and Snookie (the granddogs) arrived in good shape and we had a good visit last night.  Now I get to put her to work.
> 
> I am sure you are more handsome than ever Ringel.  But road trips on slick roads?  I recommend an interesting jigsaw puzzle instead.
> 
> Okay time for a quick breakfast and then on with the day!!!


Woke the wife up, told her what was going on.......  She went back to sleep...... 

Oh and for the last half hour it's been snowing fairly heavy.  Looks really pretty from inside my warm, dry house........


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 22, 2014)

We've been doing the elf on the shelf for the little one this year.  Finding good places to put her is probably more difficult than it needs to be (I don't know if the little one appreciates the more interesting things we've done with it).  Anyway, it has made me appreciate silly pics of it I've seen on Facebook, so I thought I'd post a couple here that I just saw.




With caption :




Another angle that makes it seem more Vader-y :


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 22, 2014)

Just finished clearing 3+ inches from the drive, porch and sidewalk......  We were supposed to get a dusting with the heavy snow fall remaining in the mountains.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 22, 2014)

Okay, her voice makes me melt........


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 22, 2014)

And everything I just shoveled is white again.......


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 22, 2014)

OK went visiting with two daughters' families, and by the time we got back just now, it had rained, hailed, flurried, slurried, and another round is coming through.  OK.  Finally feels like Christmas.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 22, 2014)

Just got back in from clearing the (hopefully) last of the snow the fell.  Brushed around 6 inches off the vehicles, good thing it was above freezing all day.......  I'm estimating that without the melt we would have had anywhere from eight to ten inches.  Yeah, dusting........ right.......


----------



## Sherry (Dec 22, 2014)

RIP Joe...


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 22, 2014)

We started off with a day predicting above average temps, mostly sunny, no precip, and winds light and variable.

When the wind gusts passed 50 mph, they put us under a high wind advisory.
And when the rain drops started hitting our windows here, they gave us a chance for precipitation.  Now they're saying snow at higher elevations overnight and it is clear as a bell?   I swear they forecast the weather by looking out the window here.


----------



## alan1 (Dec 22, 2014)

My herniated disk in my lower back seems to be getting better.  Today makes two days in a row that I haven't used any pain medication.  I'm not pain free, but the severity of pain has drastically reduced over the weekend and today.  Since the pain med is hydrocodone (highly addictive), I've been leery to use it to often.  I can tell the disk is still pushing on the spinal cord because the numbness in my leg and foot is still there, and that bothers me more than the pain.

I'm scheduled for a steroid shot in my back on December 29th.  They will be injecting very close to my spinal cord so it will be done under "fluoroscopy" (x-ray) and they will knock me out for the procedure.  I've heard it can be quite painful to get steroid shots in your spinal area.  The doctor also told me that I would probably have a fair amount of numbness in both legs after the shot for about four to eight hours.  No driving until the next day.

Hehe, I'm already becoming a burden on my children.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 22, 2014)

alan1 said:


> My herniated disk in my lower back seems to be getting better.  Today makes two days in a row that I haven't used any pain medication.  I'm not pain free, but the severity of pain has drastically reduced over the weekend and today.  Since the pain med is hydrocodone (highly addictive), I've been leery to use it to often.  I can tell the disk is still pushing on the spinal cord because the numbness in my leg and foot is still there, and that bothers me more than the pain.
> 
> I'm scheduled for a steroid shot in my back on December 29th.  They will be injecting very close to my spinal cord so it will be done under "fluoroscopy" (x-ray) and they will knock me out for the procedure.  I've heard it can be quite painful to get steroid shots in your spinal area.  The doctor also told me that I would probably have a fair amount of numbness in both legs after the shot for about four to eight hours.  No driving until the next day.
> 
> Hehe, I'm already becoming a burden on my children.



Well at least they aren't talking surgery, huh?  So we're keeping you on the list for now for good vibes for best possible outcome.


----------



## Sherry (Dec 22, 2014)

"Sherry, wait until you see what I've been doing..."


----------



## alan1 (Dec 22, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Well at least they aren't talking surgery, huh?  So we're keeping you on the list for now for good vibes for best possible outcome.


The option of surgery was discussed and we opted for an approach less aggressive than surgery but more aggressive than physical therapy.
Since I am already improving it seems wise to pass on the surgery for an initial treatment.  We shall see what happens.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 22, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> We started off with a day predicting above average temps, mostly sunny, no precip, and winds light and variable.
> 
> When the wind gusts passed 50 mph, they put us under a high wind advisory.
> And when the rain drops started hitting our windows here, they gave us a chance for precipitation.  Now they're saying snow at higher elevations overnight and it is clear as a bell?   I swear they forecast the weather by looking out the window here.


Heck it's snowing here again.  Supposed to go for at least another 2 hours.  Checked the radar, nothing around Albuquerque but Santa Fe is getting hit with snow.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 22, 2014)

Sherry said:


> "Sherry, wait until you see what I've been doing..."




I'm going with landing strip?


----------



## Sherry (Dec 22, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > "Sherry, wait until you see what I've been doing..."
> ...



Is that some sort of sexual innuendo??


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 22, 2014)

Just process of elimination, sort of figured you didn't shave your chest.  You didn't shave your chest right?


----------



## Sherry (Dec 22, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Just process of elimination, sort of figured you didn't shave your chest.  You didn't shave your chest right?



I pluck.


----------



## Judicial review (Dec 22, 2014)

My coffee pot broke and I'm pissed.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 22, 2014)

Sherry said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Just process of elimination, sort of figured you didn't shave your chest.  You didn't shave your chest right?
> ...



Ouch!  That would be like death from a thousand paper cuts for me.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 22, 2014)

I feel a draft...


----------



## Sherry (Dec 22, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Get waxed...


----------



## Sherry (Dec 22, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> I feel a draft...



Pull your skirt down.


----------



## Judicial review (Dec 22, 2014)

Sherry said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I feel a draft...
> ...



Have you ever wondered why it's up in the first place?


----------



## Sherry (Dec 22, 2014)

Judicial review said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Well now I am....


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 22, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Girls includes both my daughter and granddaughters.  I only had the one child.
Yeah, I like those spiral sliced hams, too.  They are pretty tasty and easy to deal with.  After the feast, the bone make some terrific navy bean or pea soup!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 22, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


>


The Solstice!  One of my favorite holidays...because it represents a turning of the seasons to warmer and more productive times.  Of course, everything, including the Earth, needs a time of rest and recuperation.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 22, 2014)

alan1 said:


> My herniated disk in my lower back seems to be getting better.  Today makes two days in a row that I haven't used any pain medication.  I'm not pain free, but the severity of pain has drastically reduced over the weekend and today.  Since the pain med is hydrocodone (highly addictive), I've been leery to use it to often.  I can tell the disk is still pushing on the spinal cord because the numbness in my leg and foot is still there, and that bothers me more than the pain.
> 
> I'm scheduled for a steroid shot in my back on December 29th.  They will be injecting very close to my spinal cord so it will be done under "fluoroscopy" (x-ray) and they will knock me out for the procedure.  I've heard it can be quite painful to get steroid shots in your spinal area.  The doctor also told me that I would probably have a fair amount of numbness in both legs after the shot for about four to eight hours.  No driving until the next day.
> 
> *Hehe, I'm already becoming a burden on my children*.


Everybody has to have goals!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 22, 2014)

A whole inch of snow this past weekend!  Well, at least it's white for Christmas.
One of my grand old ladies passed on Saturday.  She was almost 18 yrs old and one of my "cuddly-kitties", sleeping under the blanket and purring for me always.  She will be missed.  I'm waiting to see who takes that place of honor.  As sad as it is when one of our fur-fam passes, at 18 years, a kitty has had a long run.  I was able to be there for her last moments, hold her and talk softly as she moved on to her next adventure. 
I've been baking all day, preparing for Christmas.  The guys at work will have a snack feast.  I will also have my gift baskets filled with all kinds of goodies.
My daughter and family are heading North to Maryland to spend Christmas with Sachenda and her family.  Sachenda has had a relapse of her brain cancer and my daughter fears this may be the last Christmas she will share with her cherished friend and mentor.  Somehow, I find it difficult to feel sorry that I cannot spend the holidays with my daughter.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 22, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > My herniated disk in my lower back seems to be getting better.  Today makes two days in a row that I haven't used any pain medication.  I'm not pain free, but the severity of pain has drastically reduced over the weekend and today.  Since the pain med is hydrocodone (highly addictive), I've been leery to use it to often.  I can tell the disk is still pushing on the spinal cord because the numbness in my leg and foot is still there, and that bothers me more than the pain.
> ...



Ah, you've never met my state's hockey team...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 22, 2014)

Pogo said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...


Your state has a hockey team?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 22, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Sheila and Hombre's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
Mr. H and his friend,
GW's daughter's friend Sachenda,
Ernie's friend and colleague, Max,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Alan1 for good treatment results,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 22, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Who knew, right?  I actually had to Google it just to make the joke.

The part I don't get is -- _Texas _has a hockey team too.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 23, 2014)

Looking forward to lunch.  It is the annual Holiday potluck!  Skipping breakfast...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 23, 2014)

Saw three of kid's families yesterday, plus eight of the grand kids.  My children are beautiful in looks and charm and intelligence and goodness . . . they were smart to take after their mother.  I miss their mother.  So does my wife; they were close friends.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 23, 2014)

Pogo said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Arizona has one also.
The Phoenix Coyotes 
Arizona Coyotes


----------



## peach174 (Dec 23, 2014)

Morning everybody !

Here is this years Christmas Presents for everybody.
Choose the one you want. ENJOY!!!!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 23, 2014)

Judicial review said:


> My coffee pot broke and I'm pissed.



Well by all means, have one on us:





And welcome to the Coffee Shop Judicial Review.  The pot is never broken here and the company is good.  Be sure to read over the OP to see what we're all about in the Coffee Shop and then drag up a chair and wade on in.  We're happy you found us.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 23, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Morning everybody !
> 
> Here is this years Christmas Presents for everybody.
> Choose the one you want. ENJOY!!!!!!



You know what Peach?  Every year we all agree that none of us needs anything and we'll keep gift giving simple, affordable, and stress free by everybody exercising restraint.  And nevertheless, we wind up with our tree looking like that mostly because everybody loves to wrap stuff--even a bottle opener or something silly--and put it under the tree.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 23, 2014)

I remember when Jamaica had a Bobsled team.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 23, 2014)

Judicial review said:


> My coffee pot broke and I'm pissed.


----------



## Judicial review (Dec 23, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > My coffee pot broke and I'm pissed.


Wtf?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 23, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Our New Mexico Scorpions disbanded a few years ago.  They had a pretty good run here but apparently folks in these parts just weren't as gung ho about hockey as they are re football and basketball and didn't support the team sufficiently for it to remain viable.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 23, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Morning everybody !
> ...




Sorry if I offend you it was meant to be fun just like I did last year.
Bye bye


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 23, 2014)

I mentioned last week at it rained here and in my kitchen.

Update - Saturday I was Christmas shopping at Home Depot and remembered to pick up some roof patch.  Weird it comes in a 0.9 gal. pail.

So Sunday about an hour before dark I get a ladder out and climb the roof to patch.  I was thinking it was a seam next to the house that was leaking.  Made a nice seal there, but then noticed last year's ice poked a few holes.  Got those too.

When I got on the roof, the ladder shifted back and forth, plus it was about a foot short of the roof height.  Due to the location, if the ladder kicked out I was going to land in or on a concrete wall or pipe sticking out of the ground.

Normally I get on this roof through a second story hallway window, but it was sealed shut with paint.  So there I sat wondering what to do.  Mrs. Liberty was at work for another four hours and the temps were about 38 degrees.  I had my cell phone.

After a few minutes going back and forth about using the ladder, I took my putty knife and broke the paint seal on the window.  It was unlocked because I couldn't get the window open before.  Pried it up and in the house I went.  Saved!

Mrs. Liberty was in tears laughing when I told her later.

Oh, it is raining here again and no leaks!


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 23, 2014)

Judicial review said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...


Thought it was pretty funny. 

Seriously you could just do it the "old fashioned" way.  Boil a pot of water, take the pot off the burner and throw the coffee grounds in the water, let it steep for 3 minutes, stir and steep for another 3 minutes.  Slowly pour the coffee through a filter into a cup or other container to filter out the grounds.  If you have a drip maker put the filter in it with the carafe underneath as usual and manually pour the coffee through the filter.  Ya have to be slow so as to let the coffee drain into the carafe.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 23, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> I mentioned last week at it rained here and in my kitchen.
> 
> Update - Saturday I was Christmas shopping at Home Depot and remembered to pick up some roof patch.  Weird it comes in a 0.9 gal. pail.
> 
> ...


----------



## Judicial review (Dec 23, 2014)

I don't joke about coffee. I take it VERY seriously.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 23, 2014)

I think hockey was invented after watching cats bat a mouse around on a pond.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm gonna have to get my butt in gear and sweep/shovel the other 2 1/2 inches of snow that fell last night, at least it's powdery this time.  Uuuummm, need another pot of coffee first...........


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 23, 2014)

Judicial review said:


> I don't joke about coffee. I take it VERY seriously.


Heck I have a perpetual coffee IV but I can still joke about it......... 
However, use the old fashioned method I posted or drive down to any local gas-mart.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 23, 2014)

Just a few days away........


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 23, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 23, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Oh my goodness.  I didn't mean to imply that I was in any way offended by that photo. I got a good giggle out of it because it so much looked like Christmas at our house.  So sorry if I seemed to suggest anything else.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 23, 2014)

Peach!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 23, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> I mentioned last week at it rained here and in my kitchen.
> 
> Update - Saturday I was Christmas shopping at Home Depot and remembered to pick up some roof patch.  Weird it comes in a 0.9 gal. pail.
> 
> ...



This is the La Fonda Hotel in Santa Fe:





Some years ago, they had a roof leak and Hombre went to check it out to see if it was caused by something covered by their insurance.  Their maintenance supervisor took him up to an upper story window where he could step through to access the roof.  That was great--no ladder necessary.  However, once Hombre was out on the roof, the maintenance guy closed and, without thinking, LOCKED the window.  Hombre had no cell phone with him.  He was on the back side of the hotel where he couldn't holler at folks on the street.  He was up there for most of an hour before he could get the attention of some construction workers across the way and was able to communicate his problem and they helped him out.

But all adjusters have stories of getting stranded in high places when the ladder fell  too.  And a few stories where a disgruntled owner knocked down the ladder.  They all learned to wait until they were safely back on the ground before telling the property owner that insurance would not cover their problem.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 23, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Morning.  Decided yesterday to give my chin and upper lip a rest, shaved of the mustache and goatee, been on there for 10 years, gotta give the skin a chance to "breathe" from time to time.
> But dayamn does it look strange.......


10 years??? Piker! This July 9th will be 42 years since I shaved off the beard.

OK dilemma at Doc's.
Last night was poker night. 20 people in the first tournament. Once the 2 tables have combined, some of those out of the tournament get involved in what we call "quick 20" with unlimited buy backs.
We have one player that plays fast and loose. Last night, no one was letting him get off on bluffs and he lost over $100. He eventually left the table in disgust and sat with his wife at the bar. They got into an argument and he slapped her HARD at MY bar.
My bartender came over and told me and I went to him and told him "good night"
He replied, "We'll be leaving soon".
I repeated "Good night", stepped back, leaving him room to stand. He ignored me and continued a conversation with another customer. I told my bartender to take their drinks off the bar.
He got the idea that I was serious, maybe while staring at the bulge near my waist band and they left.
Dilemma:
I love the man's wife and his money. I'm leaning towards permanently banning him, but that will accomplish nothing for the wife. Another idea is to bar him for a month with the stipulation that if it ever happens again, the law will be there to remove him along with all the trouble that would cause.


----------



## Judicial review (Dec 23, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Lol.. that was hilarious. Glad I'm not the only fucked up individual this morning.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 23, 2014)

Pogo said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


And Florida.... Alabama has more sense than that. (one of the reasons I settled here)


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 23, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Morning everybody !
> 
> Here is this years Christmas Presents for everybody.
> Choose the one you want. ENJOY!!!!!!


And I have one for you, Angel. It comes gift wrapped in 1969.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 23, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Morning everybody !
> ...



Aww that's nice Ernie
RIP Joe


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 23, 2014)

Uh-oh!  Hope everyone was good this year!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 23, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Morning.  Decided yesterday to give my chin and upper lip a rest, shaved of the mustache and goatee, been on there for 10 years, gotta give the skin a chance to "breathe" from time to time.
> ...



I can't honestly say for sure what I would do in that case as I don't know the parties involved.  But with the information you provided, I think I would take him aside and privately tell him that you are very disappointed with that behavior from him and it makes him look like an asshole. Make him aware that you appreciate his business and his friendship, but if it happens again he will no longer be welcome.

You put it in the category of every dog is allowed one bite, but one bite only.  The second makes it a pattern.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 23, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


There is ample evidence that this is not an isolated occurrence. The wife is frequently bruised and or cut.

No proof, because she blames it on clumsiness, but I'd have to be a fool at this point to think this or worse doesn't happen at home. After talking with my partners, we will not be allowing him back to Doc Holliday's.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 23, 2014)

Just popping in to wish everybody a Merry Christmas and best wishes for a Happy New Year.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 23, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Classic case of abuse, if it's constant.  Report it to the police though without proof there's not much they can do.  You can also report it to someone like the Coalition Against Domestic Violence and let them handle it.  
About Alabama Coalition Against Domestic Violence


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 23, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Just popping in to wish everybody a Merry Christmas and best wishes for a Happy New Year.



(((BBD!!!!!!))))  So happy to see you.  Hope all is wonderful for you and Mrs BBD and a most Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you too.  It would make a lot of us very happy if you made these popping things more frequent.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 23, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Well again you know the people involved and the circumstances and I certainly am in no position to evaluate your first hand experience.

Having run an agency that, among many other things, was actively involved in dealing with domestic violence, we had a weekly group session for the abusers--some voluntarily but most of them there at the order of the court.  And we found there were two distinct groups.  Those who are sociopathic abusers and unlikely to be reformed.  And there are those who simply have never been taught any principles of anger management. Many, maybe most, in this latter group have been helped and their relationships with their loved ones restored simply by being taught that anger is inevitable and it is okay, but anger and hitting are two separate things.  That never occurred to them before.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 23, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Morning.  Decided yesterday to give my chin and upper lip a rest, shaved of the mustache and goatee, been on there for 10 years, gotta give the skin a chance to "breathe" from time to time.
> ...


 
You're more refined than I.  His indicator that things were not right would have been trying to find his teeth.  The level of respect generated usually returns the friendship to where it belongs.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 23, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Just popping in to wish everybody a Merry Christmas and best wishes for a Happy New Year.


 
Don't need good wishes, just your return.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 23, 2014)

My gforce video drivers just decided to update themselves, and they crashed but then recovered again.

Practically gave me a heart attack.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 23, 2014)

Okay my Christmas present I bought for myself (the Tulle flintlock) arrived today, much earlier than expected.  Well pretty disappointed, looks like there's a lot more work involved than I was lead to believe, work that I'm not sure I can do without screwing it up.  Basically lots of inletting and drilling as well as a little more than the expected metal filing and "furniture" finishing.  It may go back........


----------



## R.D. (Dec 23, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Morning everybody !
> 
> Here is this years Christmas Presents for everybody.
> Choose the one you want. ENJOY!!!!!!


I'll take the simple white package on the right  

I have six brothers and sisters and our Christmas looked like that.  It was so awsome.


----------



## Sherry (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 23, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay my Christmas present I bought for myself (the Tulle flintlock) arrived today, much earlier than expected.  Well pretty disappointed, looks like there's a lot more work involved than I was lead to believe, work that I'm not sure I can do without screwing it up.  Basically lots of inletting and drilling as well as a little more than the expected metal filing and "furniture" finishing.  It may go back........



So there's a limit how much challenge you want?


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 23, 2014)

I just want to know how some folks can get 2,000,000 Christmas lights to work outdoors in demand.  My 600 just bit it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 23, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> I just want to know how some folks can get 2,000,000 Christmas lights to work outdoors in demand.  My 600 just bit it.



Well one of the guys on Christmas Light fights that have been aired the last three Monday night said he replaced all his several hundred thousand lights every two years whether they needed it or not.

However when our lights went out a couple of days ago, Hombre thought they had bit it since they were getting pretty old.  So he hotfoots it over to Lowes and buys new lights.  When he gets home he pushes the plug for the old lights all the way in and ever one of them came on.  So we now have a good supply of backup lights.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 23, 2014)

Good idea on checking how well the lights were plugged in, no better results though.  Three of the light strands are new this year.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 23, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Just popping in to wish everybody a Merry Christmas and best wishes for a Happy New Year.




Man.....you've been missed.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 23, 2014)

CD players are being phased out of vehicles starting in 2015...


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 23, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Oh, I'm no more refined than anyone, just concerned about any scene I might create inside of my place of business. On the street, all bets are off.
He's a good deal bigger than me, but after sizing me up, he decided that pushing the matter might be fatal. I'd always rather influence a good decision rather than make one I'd regret in a situation like that.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 23, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay my Christmas present I bought for myself (the Tulle flintlock) arrived today, much earlier than expected.  Well pretty disappointed, looks like there's a lot more work involved than I was lead to believe, work that I'm not sure I can do without screwing it up.  Basically lots of inletting and drilling as well as a little more than the expected metal filing and "furniture" finishing.  It may go back........
> ...


When ya plop down almost $900 for a musket kit yeah, there's a fear of really screwing it up and having an ugly $900 club.  As it is no diagram (plan) came with the kit but I did get a book on building flintlocks and I found a video series where a guy builds a similar kit.  Combine that with the help I'm already getting on the muzzelloading forum I'm on my initial shock is wearing off and my confidence is returning.  Most of the tools I'll need I already have but there are a few items I'll have to purchase, they won't cost much.
Ya have to realize the only other kit I ever did was a 1861 Colt revolver and it was easy, required much, much less wok than this one will, it was almost "plug and play" this one I'll have to cut in mortises, work the inletting so the hardware fits properly, drill for bolts and pins and drill the touch hole (the hole in the barrel at the flash pan).


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 23, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Around here, I boil the grounds in the water, when it's done, a teaspoon of cold water settles the grounds and makes a fine pot of coffee.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 23, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Just popping in to wish everybody a Merry Christmas and best wishes for a Happy New Year.


Back atcha, BBD!  Hey, how goes the RV adventuring?  Anything new?  Any trips planned?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 23, 2014)

Good to see BBD popped in.  Too bad about the musket, Ringel. 
I'm glad I have no compelling reason to decorate for Christmas.  As a matter of fact, with five cats in residence, putting up a tree is almost insane...unless you intend to gift the kitties with a tree full of fun things to knock down and smack around the house.
Still no snow to speak of here.  Lots of heavy frost, though.  I'm not going to complain because the warmer temps and lack of snow make life for the outdoorsy critters so much better. 
I am finishing up my holiday bake-fest.  Snickerdoodles are the last addition to the feast.  I have a variety of cheese treats, as well as peanut brittle, marshmallow fudge, and gingerbread.  It's not all sugary stuff, which I like better. 
The next couple of days will be a whirlwind of social engagements for me.  OK, gift exchange with my best friend tomorrow and a visit with another couple on Christmas.  That's a whirlwind in my life...


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 24, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> CD players are being phased out of vehicles starting in 2015...



Really?  What do we do with our hundreds of CDs on long trips?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 24, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> CD players are being phased out of vehicles starting in 2015...




Any reason why?  I love playing CD's in the car.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 24, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Sheila and Hombre's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
Mr. H and his friend,
GW's daughter's friend Sachenda,
Ernie's friend and colleague, Max,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Alan1 for good treatment results,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.

[
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 24, 2014)

Judicial review said:


> My coffee pot broke and I'm pissed.



You don't have backup?  Ya GOTTA have backup.

I broke my French press a few weeks ago.  Had to go to the backup French press.  I have a regular grinder, a backup regular grinder, a burr grinder, an hand-crank grinder if the power fails (actually two), an automatic drip machine, and an espresso pot.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 24, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > CD players are being phased out of vehicles starting in 2015...
> ...



Two of my last three cars have had CD/mp3 players.  Load a disc up with mp3s, set out on a trip armed with four thousand tunes, and end up listening to about a dozen...


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 24, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > My coffee pot broke and I'm pissed.
> ...



I just go to Dunkin Donuts.    Medium ice coffee, light with extra sugar please!


----------



## Judicial review (Dec 24, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > My coffee pot broke and I'm pissed.
> ...


You'd think with all the money I have I'd think of this stuff. Time for an upgrade. Any suggestions anybody?


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 24, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > My coffee pot broke and I'm pissed.
> ...


I have 7 espresso percolators from 3 oz up to 32 oz, 2 electric espresso machines that I rarely use, one enameled regular coffee percolator 2 French presses, one 32 cup electric percolator, one Mr Coffee drip machine and 2 Keurigs.
One Keurig, the drip pot and 3 espresso perks reside at Doc's as does one blade grinder. The burr grinder stays home.
I'm looking to get a commercial type espresso machine for Doc's. I find I could make a few bucks on Cuban coffee.


----------



## R.D. (Dec 24, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.
> 
> And we're still keeping vigil for
> 
> ...


Morning all!    Fox, that picture is so pretty I'm stealing it for my buffet table tonight....simple but elegant.   It's the feast of the seven fishes night  (yuk, lol)


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 24, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I tried building a flintlock pistol years ago. I made the barrel out of brass and went to night school so I could turn it on a lathe. I purchased the lock mechanism ready made, and made a trigger guard. I made the handle out of a piece of mahogany. But in the end I never finished it. I still have all the bits though.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 24, 2014)

Good morning.  We are going to get a huge snow storrm beginning before dawn tomorrow.  A white Christmas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 24, 2014)

It's still white around here from our last storm.  Got down to 6 degrees last night though it's supposed to get up to the high 40s today, yeah we'll have a bunch of snow melt.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 24, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Not sure I would want to fire a brass barrel pistol, even a flinter.  To be safe your barrel would have to be exorbitantly thick which would make it unwieldy.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 24, 2014)

Peace on Earth and goodwill towards all men.  Women too.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 24, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Peace on Earth and goodwill towards all men.  Women too.



Merry Christmas Mr. & Mrs. BBD


----------



## Cross (Dec 24, 2014)

Happy Holidays!

Dont forget NORADS Santa Tracker for the little ones or the young at heart. Some games on there as well.

Official NORAD Santa Tracker


----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas to everyone in the CS.


----------



## Sherry (Dec 24, 2014)

Happy Christmas Eve


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas everyone!

I have a couple projects at Doc's to accomplish and I'm out of there. I need to bake yeast rolls for tomorrow at some point in here too and then it's off to Max and Lori's to read the Christmas Story for the kids.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 24, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > CD players are being phased out of vehicles starting in 2015...
> ...


 
As long as you drive a car with a working CD player...nothing.

Yep really.  Perhaps make wind chimes out of them?  Bar tabletop?


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 24, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > CD players are being phased out of vehicles starting in 2015...
> ...


 
They take a lot of room up behind the dash.   Also the MP3 player can handle more tunes.  Then there is the addition of wifi...in the vehicle.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 24, 2014)

I guess it's time for the time honored Christmas/New Years greeting started so long ago by my dad.

*Merry Syphilis!!!*

*Clappy New Year!!!*


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 24, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > CD players are being phased out of vehicles starting in 2015...
> ...



Yes my entire music collection is on CDs except for a few albums on cassette that I just couldn't bear to part with (and we have some old boom boxes that still play them.)   My great Bose radio and CD player in my office is one of my most favorite things in the house and the sound quality is soooooo good. . . .

I wouldn't have a clue how to go about getting MP3s or how to get them into something that would play them.  And I don't want to have to buy all that music again.

Oh and the reason I read is that the CD player in your car weighs 5 pounds and they are trying to build cars lighter and more fuel efficient.  Plus the kids aren't going for CDs much any more.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 24, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



You can easily rip your CDs to mp3 on the computer if you so desire.  CDs do take up a lot of space.  It's a lot like the difference between paper books and an e-reader.  It takes getting used to, but wow, the space you save! 

Of course, I still have all of my books and CDs in boxes in a closet......


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 24, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


You can convert your cd's to mp3 quite easily on your computer. A 16 Gb flash drive will hold 5 or 6 thousand songs.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 24, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



But I don't know where to get a 16 Gb flash drive, what that is, how to install one, or how to convert our cds to mp3s on it.  (Really low tech here)


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 24, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > CD players are being phased out of vehicles starting in 2015...
> ...


Download them onto your on-board computer.  The truck I bought in 2012 has quite a sophisticated system.  I can upload pictures from my iPhone, plug the iPhone in and play music from that, download CDs, all kinds of things (which I mostly haven't done).


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 24, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



We are slowly culling out the books and giving them away or donating to libraries when we are reasonably certain we won't read or use them again.  But I still have hundreds that I am not ready to part with.  I love my Kindle too as a portable library - BUT - it really isn't the same as holding a book or easily going back to a previous chapter to check something and then resuming where you left off - having page numbers etc.

If finding a specific mp3 among the herd is as difficult as finding a particular name or other information among the wall of text on an e-reader, I won't like the transition.

I will miss the illustrations on the CD jackets and the list of all the songs and artists.  But then I still miss the ambiance of playing my favorite vinyl records and yes, we still have some of our favorites of those along with a turn table to play them on.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 24, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Peace on Earth and goodwill towards all men.  Women too.


And dogs, don't forget the dogs...might as well include cats in there somewhere, too.
Merry Christmas, BBD.  Best wishes and good will to you and yours!


----------



## R.D. (Dec 24, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Peace on Earth and goodwill towards all men.  Women too.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 24, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Yes, the barrel is thick. It is over 1 inch across and I drilled a small bore, to fire ball bearings. So there is plenty of thickness. It is a bit heavy though. But the problem is academic as I am not likely to finish it now, let alone fire it.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 24, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Actually, the transition from CD to mp3 is much smoother than book to e-reader.  You can usually search quite easily through an mp3 player and it allows you far more choice for how you play your music : instead of simply playing one CD, you can play every song you have in order, or randomly, pick a particular CD or band, make playlists, etc.  I can't be sure how much flexibility the average mp3 player in a car has, though.  I wouldn't be shocked if the manufacturers put cheap ones in there. 

As far as CD jackets, usually you can see those on the computer and some mp3 players let you see at least the album art as well.

I find it far, far more enjoyable to be able to play from a larger selection of music than be limited to a single CD at a time.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 24, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Peace on Earth and goodwill towards all men.  Women too.
> ...



Please gallantwarrior, let's not get carried away with this idea...  Dogs, ok.  Cats?  Not real sure about that.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 24, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


You can get one from any computer shop and it just plugs in to a usb port. It then installs itself as another drive.
Don't miss the icon on the toolbar which tells you to click on it before you remove it from the computer.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 24, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Peace on Earth and goodwill towards all men.  Women too.
> ...



And the goats and horses.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 24, 2014)

Well , happy Christmas to everyone.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 24, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Yes, but you are young and accustomed to these new technie innovations.  You've probably never owned a vinyl record.    I am of a different generation, and while all the folks in my generation are obviously not at my low tech knowledge and skill level, a lot of us still appreciate a different aesthetic.  But I have managed to adapt as necessary before and I'm sure I can again.  I just frankly don't want to have to.

And I still don't want to have to buy all that music again.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 24, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



There were brass barrel pistols made up to the Civil War (in the U.S.), most were light caliber derringer or "pocket" pistols and most of the later ones had pretty thick barrels.  Depending on how much copper was in the alloy depended on how strong the metal was (is), the more copper the weaker it is though they tended to split as opposed to explode if the barrel failed. 
Even steel barrels failed, barrels tended to be much thinner than they are today and early barrels were formed out of a sheet of metal as opposed to a solid blank being bored out so those made from a metal sheet had a seam running the length of the barrel.  One of the other, more expensive and more valuable forms of making barrels was the Damascus barrel, flat steel "wire" rolled and worked into a barrel, if properly done very strong with a unique gorgeous finish.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 24, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


Cats rule..........


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 24, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Looks like BBD's brood.  He must have taught them about cats.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 24, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I'm not that young .  I had some vinyl when I was young, although usually it was cassettes.  

And while I'm reasonably tech-savvy, I suppose, there really isn't THAT much tech knowledge needed to convert your music to mp3.  It can easily be researched on the internet and done completely free.  There are numerous free programs out there that will rip the music from your CDs.  You pop a CD into your PCs disk drive, click a couple of options on a program, and a short time later all the songs are on the computer in mp3 (or whatever you may want) format.  Then I would imagine most mp3 players (or phones if you use one of those instead) are pretty much plug-n-play as far as loading music.

Well....maybe not if you use Apple products.  They seem determined to complicate things in order to be sure they get all the $ from you they can.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 24, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


I had to add cats, three of them were watching me type.  They usually don't get mad, but the get even can be, well, unpleasant.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 24, 2014)

I feel great!  I got tons done this weekend, baking and prepping and getting last minute gift-wrapping finished.  I'll be going up to my buddy's house as soon as his GF gets there so we can all unwrap those gifts.  Might be a bit of a nosh, too.
I'm bringing a bunch of goodies to work tonight for the guys.  Even if the boss does spring for a holiday treat, night shift usually gets short shrift and cold leftovers.  Of course, feeding mechanics is like tossing chum to sharks.  Once they get a whiff of blood, they come swarming in a frenzy. 
Wishing all a wonderful holiday.  Enjoy your families, the joy people seem to express, the great chow!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 24, 2014)

From Hombre and Foxfyre's Albuquerque Christmas to whereever you all are, may we wish you blessings and the best of everything.

This is how the Old Town Plaza will look in another couple of hours.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 24, 2014)

Most of town is shut down at 5.  Hope I have everything Mrs. Liberty asked for.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 24, 2014)

Off to play Santa to my partners' kids. As oldest male present, I will be reading from Luke II 1-14


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## blackhawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Everybody have a.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## peach174 (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas Everybody !
I hope you all got what you wanted for Christmas.
Enjoy your good meals today.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 25, 2014)

Don't miss this unless you wanna...



but .. You really should see it...

Merry Christmas ..  Everyone..


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 25, 2014)

Well, this one also...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 25, 2014)

Okay .. one more.


----------



## Swagger (Dec 25, 2014)

I got a slow cooker!! 

Had Christmas dinner at around two and I even let Jenna invite the farm cats into the kitchen and gave them a saucepan full of single cream for brownie points, but when she went to answer the phone I poured a healthy measure of brandy into the cream to keep them docile as opposed to when they ran riot after Jenna let them in during a storm in the Autumn. They're all fast asleep now (ha ha!) and the missus is dozing in my lap. Turkey sandwiches at around seven, then we're going to the farm across the way for an evening of wine, conversation and, if I have anything to do with it, mischief. Going to see the horse racing at Fontwell on Boxing Day.

Merry Christmas, America!


----------



## Sherry (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 25, 2014)

Why Miss Sherry, you sure are looking beautiful this fine mornin...


----------



## Sherry (Dec 25, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Why Miss Sherry, you sure are looking beautiful this fine mornin...



I know what you're up to...you want to butter me up so you can get your hands on my snickerdoodles.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 25, 2014)

I was up at 7:30 (imagine that!) and at Max's by 8:30 for (from scratch) cinnamon rolls, coffee and to watch the kids tear into Christmas presents Santa left for them.

THAT made my day! Mine are all grown up and our grands are in Florida (my wife is down there with all 6) so I was missing the joy of Christmas morning until I walk through Max's door.

It's CHRISTMAS!!!!
I hope y'all have the merriest of days!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 25, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Don't miss this unless you wanna...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  That was cute!  I thought he was going to end up back in the tree.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 25, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Why Miss Sherry, you sure are looking beautiful this fine mornin...
> ...


Well, you do have nice snickerdoodles, probably the best I've ever seen...


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 25, 2014)

Hope Santa was good to everyone!


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 25, 2014)

Happy, Merry, Greetings, etc.

Did Christmas with the little one today.  Almost had a minor disaster with the elf on the shelf, but thankfully it was averted.   The dog didn't mess in the house while we went out, which was nice.  Now it's time for some clean up!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 25, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Happy, Merry, Greetings, etc.
> 
> Did Christmas with the little one today.  Almost had a minor disaster with the elf on the shelf, but thankfully it was averted.   The dog didn't mess in the house while we went out, which was nice.  Now it's time for some clean up!



The elf on the shelf?


----------



## Sherry (Dec 25, 2014)

It was a happy day...looking forward to 2015.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 25, 2014)

Sherry said:


> It was a happy day...looking forward to 2015.



Glad to hear you had a nice day!  Awww, what a cute puppy!!!


----------



## Sherry (Dec 25, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > It was a happy day...looking forward to 2015.
> ...



Thanks, Chris...I hope you had a lovely day as well. Sometimes I wish that I had a puppy to love on.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 25, 2014)

Sherry said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



I have a bunny, but they aren't too lovable.     Not like a puppy anyways.


----------



## Sherry (Dec 25, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Oh, but so soft...can they be house trained??


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 25, 2014)

Sherry said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Yes, mine is litter trained.  I have a litter box for him that I fill with wood chips and, aside from a few accidents, he uses his box to go.  

He is very soft, and he does like to be held like a baby, so that's really cute.  He really likes it when I pet his nose for some strange reason too.  Lol.  Of course, they aren't NEARLY as smart as a cat or a dog though.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 25, 2014)

Dinner was amazing, as usual at Max's. The company was great and I dropped a plate off for my beertender James on the way home


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 25, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


My wife had a rabbit when we were first dating. It hated people, but loved fingers. I have scars.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 25, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Ouch!  They have really sharp teeth!  My bunny doesn't bite thankfully.  Or people anyways.  He'll eat just about anything else though!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 26, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Sheila and Hombre's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
Mr. H and his friend,
GW's daughter's friend Sachenda,
Ernie's friend and colleague, Max,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Alan1 for good test results,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 26, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.
> 
> And we're still keeping vigil for
> 
> ...



Hope you had a nice holiday!


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 26, 2014)

Sounds like everyone had a great Christmas.  For Christmas the wife got a ham and cheese scrambled egg breakfast, I've never been able to buy her something she likes or wants and she's always told me "if I want it I'll buy it."  Other than talking to the family on the phone it's pretty much just another day for us but that's true of every holiday.  
I had forgotten the weather report from the night before, woke up this morning to snow, already a few inches on the ground.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 26, 2014)

Good morning, everyone.  I hope everybody had a great day.  We will see some more family today.  One of the home's is "infested" (my child's word) with 11 in-laws that are many and loud (all are liked individually).  I like them too so we should have a good time.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 26, 2014)

Still snowing lightly, for now.  Was out starting to clear snow, making a path to the garage when my right foot slipped back on some ice causing me to do a sleight "leg split"......  Feels like I have a minor muscle pull in my groin.  Yeah it hurt........  
Rest up some, take some ibuprofen and see how it feels in an hour.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 26, 2014)

Got some time off today because work is really, really slow.  Woo-hoo!


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 26, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Happy, Merry, Greetings, etc.
> ...



This thing :


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 26, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Oh, so it's a book?  I've never heard of it before.  Not a Christmas tradition at my house apparently.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 26, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Why Miss Sherry, you sure are looking beautiful this fine mornin...
> ...



Sherry sure does have some mighty fine snickerdoodles!


----------



## Sherry (Dec 26, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Roll over and I'll rub your belly.


----------



## mdk (Dec 26, 2014)

Good morning folks. I hope everyone had a lovely and meaningful Christmas. Happy Boxing Day!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 26, 2014)

Well, it's the day after Christmas.  Hope everybody had a wonderful Christmas and it was full of everything that brings you joy this time of the year.  This afternoon, around 4:30, Mrs. BBD's sister, her husband and two grown kids plus their three unruly kids will come over for the annual Christmas get together.  They will all eat as fast as they can possibly eat, open up the presents as fast as possible, and then just like the thunder storm approaches, they will leave just as quickly.  Although they all live within 10 miles of us, we never see them except for this annual event and they very rarely call.  I'm hoping that this will be the last year of this nonsense but Mrs. BBD says she enjoys it so I guess I will enjoy it too...  I am willing to bet that the three little ones are the  ages 5, 4 and 6 months are the most unruly, uncontrolled kids in Ogle County, Illinois.  When they leave it's like a hurricane has blown through.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 26, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



I've been a very good doggie.  ***  tail wagging wildly ***


----------



## Sherry (Dec 26, 2014)

BBD, do you have any upcoming RV trips planned??


----------



## alan1 (Dec 26, 2014)

Ahh, the Christmas gathering of family was a success.  My youngest daughter and her husband of six months hosted Christmas dinner in their new house.  The "family" I speak of is quite interesting in that we all get along so well.
My son-in-law's family was there.  That consisted of his mother and father (divorced), his brother, his sister and her fiance.
My daughter's family included me and my ex-wife, my other daughter and her boyfriend, and my ex-wife's 3rd daughter whom has sort of become an unofficial emotionally adopted daughter to me.
It's funny, many people I know seem to find it amazing that me and my ex-wife can get along so well, I just tell them that we've had a lot of practice being divorced.    My son-in-law's divorced parents also have a fantastic relationship with each other, much like my ex-wife and I.

Some may find it odd that an atheist like me celebrates an important christian holiday.  I find it to be a good time to spend time with family and friends, to celebrate friendship, family, fellowship, love and to just enjoy each others company.  A good time was had by all.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm just waking up, which makes me a little less responsible for what I might say .. thought you ought to know.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 26, 2014)

mdk said:


> Good morning folks. I hope everyone had a lovely and meaningful Christmas. Happy Boxing Day!



Boxing Day?  This must be another tradition I'm not familiar with!


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 26, 2014)

Man, this house is a mess. I'd clean it all up but I am a guy afterall...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 26, 2014)

Seems everyone had a great holiday.
Alan, don't feel strange that you like the season.  Most people are in a really good mood and lots of families use it as an excuse to get together and enjoy each other.  Although not a Christian, either, I also have a great time during the Thanksgiving-to-New Year season.  And "Merry Christmas" hasn't yet become anathema in my vocabulary.  And remember, it was not a Christian holiday for much longer than it has been such.
We got a white Christmas, after all.  I started snowing just after 9 yesterday morning and put a couple of inches down before it stopped.  Of course, the temps rose to 36-37 degrees and are still in that range.  Now things are a sodden mess, but for a few hours...
I visited some friends and we always have a great time, just chatting and enjoying the lady of the house's culinary artistry.  Then a couple of hours shuteye at the partner's place in town and off to work.  A quiet night, one uneventful flight only.  I suppose I could leave early, but that won't pay the bills or buy goat hay.  And I haven't much to go home to, the cats don't care about holidays.
Now, preparations for 2015 begin in earnest.  Who has made any resolutions, and what might they be?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 26, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


Dang it, missed those snickerdoodles by only thaaat much...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 26, 2014)

Morning, Lumpy!
You're responsible for what you say?  When.
Nah, just messin' witcha.
How you been?


----------



## alan1 (Dec 26, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning folks. I hope everyone had a lovely and meaningful Christmas. Happy Boxing Day!
> ...


It's roots are from England/Great Britain, I think it is still celebrated in Great Britain, Canada and Australia.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 26, 2014)

I have resolved, as I do every year to not set unattainable goals.
I'm batting 1000 since I have been doing such.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 26, 2014)

Morning !


----------



## alan1 (Dec 26, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Seems everyone had a great holiday.
> Alan, don't feel strange that you like the season.  Most people are in a really good mood and lots of families use it as an excuse to get together and enjoy each other.  Although not a Christian, either, I also have a great time during the Thanksgiving-to-New Year season.  And "Merry Christmas" hasn't yet become anathema in my vocabulary.  And remember, it was not a Christian holiday for much longer than it has been such.
> We got a white Christmas, after all.  I started snowing just after 9 yesterday morning and put a couple of inches down before it stopped.  Of course, the temps rose to 36-37 degrees and are still in that range.  Now things are a sodden mess, but for a few hours...
> I visited some friends and we always have a great time, just chatting and enjoying the lady of the house's culinary artistry.  Then a couple of hours shuteye at the partner's place in town and off to work.  A quiet night, one uneventful flight only.  I suppose I could leave early, but that won't pay the bills or buy goat hay.  And I haven't much to go home to, the cats don't care about holidays.
> Now, preparations for 2015 begin in earnest.  Who has made any resolutions, and what might they be?


GW, I don't feel strange about it, I didn't even feel uncomfortable when we all held hands and my son-in-law's father said grace.

As far as resolutions for the new year, about 25 years ago my new years resolution was to never make another new years resolution.  I've kept that resolution and I don't intend to break it this year.


----------



## mdk (Dec 26, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning folks. I hope everyone had a lovely and meaningful Christmas. Happy Boxing Day!
> ...



It's an English holiday that my


alan1 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



My Grandfather picked the tradition while serving during WWII.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 26, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Morning, Lumpy!
> You're responsible for what you say?  When.
> Nah, just messin' witcha.
> How you been?


I was about to make that messy house comment and needed a slim chance of an out..


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 26, 2014)

Sherry said:


> BBD, do you have any upcoming RV trips planned??



No, not just yet.  Mrs. BBD is having troubles with her right knee and most likely will be getting a knee replacement sometime in the spring.  We go to the Mayo Clinic to have it evaluated in late January.  Waiting to see how all of this pans out before we make any solid travel plans.


----------



## Sherry (Dec 26, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > BBD, do you have any upcoming RV trips planned??
> ...



I'm sorry to hear that...I hope it all turns out well. No doubt you are being the wonderful husband as always, and assisting wherever you can.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 26, 2014)

alan1 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Seems everyone had a great holiday.
> ...


I know what you mean.  I do plan on losing another 15-20 lbs before my next annual preventive maintenance check, though.  After losing 40 lbs this past summer and having kept it off for almost 6 months, I am encouraged.  My goal is to get down to the weight I was when I retired.  Not really a New Year's resolution, per se, just an achievable goal, now.  I cannot believe how much better I feel, and how much more I can do, since I lost that weight!
I find nothing wrong with being respectful of others' harmless practices.  If it makes them feel happy, and does not harm anyone else, why not?


----------



## alan1 (Dec 26, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > BBD, do you have any upcoming RV trips planned??
> ...


It's very important that you don't let Mrs BBD drive the RV right after a knee replacement, wait for a full recovery first.  Once her knee has healed enough to dig ditches or shovel snow she can probably drive.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 26, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > BBD, do you have any upcoming RV trips planned??
> ...


I sure hope your Mrs. treasures you for the gem you appear to be, BBD...and gives you lots of good belly rubs.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 26, 2014)

alan1 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Seems everyone had a great holiday.
> ...



A lot of people probably make their resolutions when they're drunk on New Year's Eve anyway!


----------



## R.D. (Dec 26, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Man, this house is a mess. I'd clean it all up but I am a guy afterall...


----------



## Sherry (Dec 26, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Man, this house is a mess. I'd clean it all up but I am a guy afterall...



Bwahaha...I was on my way back to quote that post of his and delivery a sound slap.


----------



## alan1 (Dec 26, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> I know what you mean.  I do plan on losing another 15-20 lbs before my next annual preventive maintenance check, though.  After losing 40 lbs this past summer and having kept it off for almost 6 months, I am encouraged.  My goal is to get down to the weight I was when I retired.  Not really a New Year's resolution, per se, just an achievable goal, now.  I cannot believe how much better I feel, and how much more I can do, since I lost that weight!
> I find nothing wrong with being respectful of others' harmless practices.  If it makes them feel happy, and does not harm anyone else, why not?


I'm fortunate to have the genes and the metabolism that I've never gained excessive weight in my years.  I'm 2 inches taller than when I graduated high school and about 20 lbs heavier than that graduation day.  Both my brother and sister are about the same, our bodies don't gain weight.  I call it good genes.

Yep, as for the grace before christmas dinner, it's good for them and no harm to anybody.  I say carry on to my extended family.


----------



## alan1 (Dec 26, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> A lot of people probably make their resolutions when they're drunk on New Year's Eve anyway!


That would never happen.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 26, 2014)

Sherry said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


Sure, tease me Darling Sherry...


----------



## Sherry (Dec 26, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> It appears I'
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> ...



Alright, don't say I never gave you anything...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 26, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > It appears I'
> ...



 I love making up, just sayin...


----------



## Bonita Louise (Dec 26, 2014)

Howdy folks! Been a while since i peeked in here. Hope you All had a joyful Christmas, ours was marvelous!  I'm taking a coffee break from my packing Christmas away day, almost done.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 26, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  We got up to a good snow cover this morning and it isn't melting fast per usual because the temps won't make it out of the mid 30's today.  Got a new Kindle Fire HD7 from Hombre for Christmas that refused to load and register normally, so I spent well over an hour on the phone with Amazon tech people who barely spoke English--I had to ask twice for somebody else until I finally got somebody I could mostly understand--but we did manage to get it up and running.  It is sooooo different from my regular e-reader though, it is going to be a steep learning curve to learn to use it.  But I am pretty well back to my normal mostly cheerful self now.  

Hope everybody had a great Christmas.  We certainly did.   It was a good day with good food and family.  And now we can all forge on to usher in a brand new year in a few days.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 26, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> View attachment 35357



That looks like something that could have happened to me 20 years ago.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 26, 2014)

That whitish stuff throws me off...


----------



## Sherry (Dec 26, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> View attachment 35358
> 
> 
> That whitish stuff throws me off...



Miracle Whip


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 26, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  We got up to a good snow cover this morning and it isn't melting fast per usual because the temps won't make it out of the mid 30's today.  Got a new Kindle Fire HD7 from Hombre for Christmas that refused to load and register normally, so I spent well over an hour on the phone with Amazon tech people who barely spoke English--I had to ask twice for somebody else until I finally got somebody I could mostly understand--but we did manage to get it up and running.  It is sooooo different from my regular e-reader though, it is going to be a steep learning curve to learn to use it.  But I am pretty well back to my normal mostly cheerful self now.
> 
> Hope everybody had a great Christmas.  We certainly did.   It was a good day with good food and family.  And now we can all forge on to usher in a brand new year in a few days.



That is a great avatar!    Adorable!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 26, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> View attachment 35358
> 
> 
> That whitish stuff throws me off...



It looks like a hamturducken or something!


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 26, 2014)

Finally finished clearing the 4 inches of snow off the drive and sidewalk about an hour ago, as I was finishing up the sun came out.......  Ten minutes later it clouded back up and started snowing again and yes, my groin is very sore.........


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 26, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> View attachment 35357


Looks perfectly edible to me, but I'm a mechanic.  We'll even eat airline food, leftovers at that!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 26, 2014)

Looks like a wiener  wrapped in bread dough, wrapped in meat loaf, wrapped in bacon...what would you call that (other than totally creative!)


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 26, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Finally finished clearing the 4 inches of snow off the drive and sidewalk about an hour ago, as I was finishing up the sun came out.......  Ten minutes later it clouded back up and started snowing again and yes, my groin is very sore.........


Clearing two-three inches of snow was easy here, just waited for it to melt.  37 degrees will do that, you know.  Unfortunately, we are getting freezing rain right now.  I figure the drive into work will be...challenging.


----------



## R.D. (Dec 26, 2014)

Poor Batman


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 26, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Finally finished clearing the 4 inches of snow off the drive and sidewalk about an hour ago, as I was finishing up the sun came out.......  Ten minutes later it clouded back up and started snowing again and yes, my groin is very sore.........
> ...


Actually ended up getting about 6" to 8" up on the northwest side of town, in town they got a foot, we're in the foot hills and the storm was coming up from the southwest through the pass and along the river valley, they got the brunt of it.  As for melting it stayed cloudy the rest of the day, temps never got above 32 degrees and it's supposed to get down to 2 degrees tonight, sunny and upper 20s tomorrow, upper thirties over the weekend before the next front moves in. 
Biggest problem was I pulled a groin muscle this morning when I slipped on some ice, finishing the shoveling was a painful challenge.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 27, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Sheila and Hombre's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
Mr. H and his friend,
GW's daughter's friend Sachenda,
Ernie's friend and colleague, Max,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 27, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Looks like a wiener  wrapped in bread dough, wrapped in meat loaf, wrapped in bacon...what would you call that (other than totally creative!)



Delicious.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 27, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I always appreciate when others get the brunt of a storm that leaves work behind.  It's still above freezing here, downright balmy, actually.  It sucks when you pull anything, but groin pulls are particularly painful.  And you want to refrain from applying BenGay.  Hope it gets better soon.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 27, 2014)

18 degrees right now.  Will get about low thirties.  Snow tomorrow after through Monday.

Low teens and single digits for most of next weeks lows.


----------



## R.D. (Dec 27, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> 18 degrees right now.  Will get about low thirties.  Snow tomorrow after through Monday.
> 
> *Low teens and single digits for most of next weeks* lows.


They're the ones who should be shoveling the snow


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 27, 2014)

Really chilly in Albuquerque this morning - 17 degrees when I got up and it hasn't improved much since then.  Daughter is packing to go home today--sure hate to see her go.  Has been a great visit.  So off to rustle up some breakfast and then see what the day will bring.  It's Saturday isn't it?  Doesn't feel like Saturday. . .


----------



## R.D. (Dec 27, 2014)

46 degrees here in Jersey.  We can't seem to get the chill here  
Didn't seem seasonally festive with the windows open as I cooked so much these last few days.   I'm exhausted, getting old isn't for sissies


----------



## peach174 (Dec 27, 2014)

Morning

It's 18 out here right now and it's 7:34 a.m.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 27, 2014)

Been too busy to get my iPhone to the Sprint store.  The screen is out.  I think it is a programming glitch that they corrected about a year ago, so no new phone required.  Thing is, the phone is worthless at the moment.  Glad I downloaded all the pictures off of it last week!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 27, 2014)

It's Saturday!!!  The last Saturday in the year of our Lord, 2014.  If there is anything that you wanted to get done or do in 2014 and you haven't done it yet I recommend you get busy on it.  This year is almost history.  Now, time for another cup of coffee.  Got to come alive because Mrs. BBD and I are meeting some friends for lunch and have to leave before too much longer.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 27, 2014)

LiIght mist and upper 30s here.  The Liberty family Christmas is less than two hours away....


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 27, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> It's Saturday!!!  The last Saturday in the year of our Lord, 2014.  If there is anything that you wanted to get done or do in 2014 and you haven't done it yet I recommend you get busy on it.  This year is almost history.  Now, time for another cup of coffee.  Got to come alive because Mrs. BBD and I are meeting some friends for lunch and have to leave before too much longer.



Thanks for returning to our neck of the woods to post BBD! 

I always spend New Year's Day with an annual corporate meeting, which is just me.  After that thirty minutes, I haul out the pile of 2014 paid personal bills and shred all those I no longer need and sort the rest for taxes and such.  Then I complete all the federal the state corporate tax forms and get the checks around.  This year I'm ahead on that part.  Even have the W-2s all ready.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 27, 2014)

Off to help top the cutout cookies and whatever else Mrs. Liberty can use my help with.  Have a nice Saturday everyone!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 27, 2014)

Going to the movies with the family males in the clan here, 13 of us.  Concessions will be busy.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 27, 2014)

Unbroken?


----------



## Sherry (Dec 27, 2014)

Upper 70's today. I love it when a vacation stretches out so long...I've really enjoyed my time off this week, and I still have the rest of the weekend. Next week I only go into the office on Monday and Tuesday, and then another mini vacation.


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 27, 2014)

All this talk about bad weather depresses me ..... let's talk about something important.

ME!!!!


----------



## Sherry (Dec 27, 2014)

Spare_change said:


> All this talk about bad weather depresses me ..... let's talk about something important.
> 
> ME!!!!



CMT Music Video I Wanna Talk About Me Toby Keith


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 27, 2014)

The muscle pull kept getting worse yesterday, couldn't lay down was too painful.  Got 4 1/2 hours of sleep in the Ikea chair/ottoman, called the VA this morning and they told me to go to the ER.  Just got back, have a sever muscle pull but thankfully no tear, picked up some Flexeril and the Doc said I'll be sore for at least a week.  The Doc I saw was from Northern Virgina so it was like old home week.


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 27, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > All this talk about bad weather depresses me ..... let's talk about something important.
> ...




The MAN!


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 27, 2014)

House is quiet now, the family has dispersed.  We all reassemble in an hour at my parents house for round two.  It involves white elephant bingo and more eating.


----------



## Sherry (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm crying like a fool...I just finished watching the Downton Abbey Christmas special, and it was simply beautiful. I think Anna and Bates will make a baby now.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 27, 2014)

What they going to make a baby from?


----------



## Sherry (Dec 27, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> What they going to make a baby from?



I predict they will have a baby girl...she will be made of sugar and spice, and everything nice.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 27, 2014)

I'll be over to get a cup of sugar on Thursday...


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 27, 2014)

That spice part always confuses me.  Is it like nutmeg, cinnamon or all spice?


----------



## Sherry (Dec 27, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> That spice part always confuses me.  Is it like nutmeg, cinnamon or all spice?



By the way, my rack needs to be mounted...care to lend a hand??


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 27, 2014)

Sherry said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > What they going to make a baby from?
> ...



As long as they avoid Chemical X!


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 27, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Upper 70's today. I love it when a vacation stretches out so long...I've really enjoyed my time off this week, and I still have the rest of the weekend. Next week I only go into the office on Monday and Tuesday, and then another mini vacation.


Dang --- any chance I can work there?


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 27, 2014)

Sherry said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > That spice part always confuses me.  Is it like nutmeg, cinnamon or all spice?
> ...



Nice rack.


----------



## mdk (Dec 27, 2014)

I hope everyone is having a great weekend. We're making home-made perogies and having some cocktails. I love being in the kitchen all day. Cheers!


----------



## Sherry (Dec 27, 2014)

mdk said:


> I hope everyone is having a great weekend. We're making home-made perogies and having some cocktails. I love being in the kitchen all day. Cheers!


----------



## mdk (Dec 27, 2014)

Sherry said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > I hope everyone is having a great weekend. We're making home-made perogies and having some cocktails. I love being in the kitchen all day. Cheers!



Exactly! lol



 

This the fifth batch of perogies. These are sauerkraut perogies and some potatoes/cheese as well. We've got some in the freezer for the neighbors.


----------



## Sherry (Dec 27, 2014)

That's thirsty work!!


----------



## Pogo (Dec 27, 2014)

Sherry said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > That spice part always confuses me.  Is it like nutmeg, cinnamon or all spice?
> ...



I gotta drill.
And some .... screws...


----------



## Pogo (Dec 27, 2014)

mdk said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Reeeeally....
I think I'm moving next door.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 27, 2014)

Spare_change said:


> All this talk about bad weather depresses me ..... let's talk about something important.
> 
> ME!!!!


Bad weather?  In Alaska, it's been unseasonably warm and significantly lacking in precipitation!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 27, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> The muscle pull kept getting worse yesterday, couldn't lay down was too painful.  Got 4 1/2 hours of sleep in the Ikea chair/ottoman, called the VA this morning and they told me to go to the ER.  Just got back, have a sever muscle pull but thankfully no tear, picked up some Flexeril and the Doc said I'll be sore for at least a week.  The Doc I saw was from Northern Virgina so it was like old home week.


Good news, no pull!!


----------



## Pogo (Dec 27, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The muscle pull kept getting worse yesterday, couldn't lay down was too painful.  Got 4 1/2 hours of sleep in the Ikea chair/ottoman, called the VA this morning and they told me to go to the ER.  Just got back, have a sever muscle pull but thankfully no tear, picked up some Flexeril and the Doc said I'll be sore for at least a week.  The Doc I saw was from Northern Virgina so it was like old home week.
> ...



Flexeril, that's potent stuff.  Most loopy drug I ever had.  I just remember clinging to a railing with both hands was the only way I could stand up.  Did that for about two minutes and then flopped into bed to sleep it off, which probably took days.

They gave it to me for wisdom teeth surgery pain.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 27, 2014)

Pogo said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I still gotta get to work...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 27, 2014)

Been room changing furniture etc under the watchful eyes and whip of shewhomustbeobeyed.

I did a good jobs, so she let me go to the afternoon "Unbroken" with boys and grandsons.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 27, 2014)

Sherry said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > That spice part always confuses me.  Is it like nutmeg, cinnamon or all spice?
> ...



I'm the handiest....

No spice tasting?


----------



## Sherry (Dec 27, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Ok, but it's more fun if you're blindfolded.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 27, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The muscle pull kept getting worse yesterday, couldn't lay down was too painful.  Got 4 1/2 hours of sleep in the Ikea chair/ottoman, called the VA this morning and they told me to go to the ER.  Just got back, have a sever muscle pull but thankfully no tear, picked up some Flexeril and the Doc said I'll be sore for at least a week.  The Doc I saw was from Northern Virgina so it was like old home week.
> ...


Eh?  Yes there was a pull but no tear or if it did tear it was only a few muscle fibers and not the whole muscle.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 27, 2014)

Pogo said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Not for me.  For me so far it's like taking a couple of sugar pills but I've only had one......  We'll see, hopefully it'll help.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 27, 2014)

Sherry said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Your rack, your rules.


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 27, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Last time I said that, I ended up married.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 28, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Sheila and Hombre's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
Mr. H and his friend,
GW's daughter's friend Sachenda,
Ernie's friend and colleague, Max,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 28, 2014)

Spare_change said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Sherry is a great internet friend and I would never lose that by going beyond a little flirt and kidding.  Why risk a good thing?


----------



## Sherry (Dec 28, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 28, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Besides which you are already married.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 28, 2014)

And gooooood morning everybody.  Hombre and I are being naughty one more week and he let me sleep in this morning which is the first full night's sleep I've had in days and days.  And I feel wonderful now!!!  A beautiful bright blue day out there this week but we are finally having seasonal temperatures with highs in the 30's to low 40's.  No precip expected until mid week when we could get a bit more snow.  Actually GW's weather and ours has sounded a lot alike--which isn't really good for Alaska.

Daughter has been keeping us advised of her trip home--posted a video yesterday of her beagle/fox hound mix running in the snow at Gallup NM--she stops at dog parks along the way to let the pups run and that dog does love to run--takes off going as hard as she can go running the perimeter of whatever park they're at.  And she obviously loved the snow.  The beagle/pug mix was much less impressed with the snow though.

The grand dogs:


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 28, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...



Always the detail person Foxfyre  

Love you too.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 28, 2014)

The pesky beavers returned to their favorite culvert.  Third time in as many years I have been called to remove the dam.  This time it was further in the tunnel and I had to perch on top of the culvert and bend over as far as I could without ending up in 35 degree water.


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 28, 2014)

Pesky beavers ?  Where ?


----------



## Sherry (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 28, 2014)

76 in Foley at 11:52. The wife made it home about 9 last night and Becki and Josh spent the night. They left at 9:30.

Max is doing pretty well. They've been giving him something in the IV to counteract the nausea he's been getting from the IV antibiotics. We're all pretty confident that surgery will be avoided.

Yesterday morning, his appointment for the IV was at 6 AM. One would think that that would be an ungodly hour for someone in my business, but when you stop serving drinks at 2AM, get everyone out by 3 and then count out and clean up, it's usually 4:30 before you lock up.
Waffle House for breakfast and after the early appointment with the meds for nausea that tend to knock you out, the 6 AM seems just about right. He's in bed by 7 and gets 5 or 6 uninterrupted hours. He was back behind the bar at 8PM. Today will be tough. He has to be in by about 1:30 for a 14 hour shift.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 28, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> 76 in Foley at 11:52. The wife made it home about 9 last night and Becki and Josh spent the night. They left at 9:30.
> 
> Max is doing pretty well. They've been giving him something in the IV to counteract the nausea he's been getting from the IV antibiotics. We're all pretty confident that surgery will be avoided.
> 
> ...



The body is capable of doing amazing things to repair itself and that is such good news Ernie.  He definitely stays on the list.  Have ya'll considered maybe closing on Sundays to give everybody some quality R&R time?


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 28, 2014)

Slept in the chair for another 5 hours, was up for 4 hours then back to sleep in the chair for another couple of hours.  Not only am I dealing with the the muscle strain I seem to have picked up something, running a temp so I'm pretty cold and head-achy.
With the Flexeril and ibuprofen plus the rest I'm getting the pull seems to be easing up some, hopefully I'll be able to sleep in my bed tonight.    
When I got up at 5 this morning I feed the cats, I was asleep when the wife got up....... she fed the cats again...... not that they complained.......


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 28, 2014)

Sherry said:


>



Beaver*s

*


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 28, 2014)

Loud electrical chirp coming from the ceiling just a few minutes ago.  Smoke detector battery was dying.  How absolutely wonderful it decided to do that during the day when I was home, instead of the middle of the night.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 28, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 76 in Foley at 11:52. The wife made it home about 9 last night and Becki and Josh spent the night. They left at 9:30.
> ...


So far, we have been open 274 straight days. Max and his wife are off Monday and Tuesday. My wife is off Tuesday and Wednesday and I take Thursday off. Our staff work a maximum of 4 days/week.
Sunday is usually a decent day. A lot of people come in for Max's famous bloody Marys which are more like a brunch than a cocktail.
Closing, even one day a week is a bad move in this business, and we never close before 2 AM.

We all knew what we were getting into when we bought the place and we are loving it.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 28, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> 76 in Foley at 11:52. The wife made it home about 9 last night and Becki and Josh spent the night. They left at 9:30.
> 
> Max is doing pretty well. They've been giving him something in the IV to counteract the nausea he's been getting from the IV antibiotics. We're all pretty confident that surgery will be avoided.
> 
> ...


Max sat out Sunday afternoon for some much needed sleep. His wife was the head mixologist today. Max is due in at 8.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 28, 2014)

Is it possible you may need another partner?  Less income per person, but the time off may be more valuable.


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 28, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> Pesky beavers ?  Where ?



Hey! I got my hand slapped for that ..... but I liked it!! Well done!


----------



## Noomi (Dec 28, 2014)

Hope everyone is well. Just dropping by. I hope everyone had a good Xmas. I got myself a new digital camera which is what I wanted. Has great zoom and takes some awesome photos.

I have quite a few hours at work this week but sadly, as always happens, the bills come in, so no treats for me this week. Just new tyres for my car.

I hope everyone is well, I hear that some loved ones are a bit ill so here is hoping they recover. My thoughts are with you all.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 28, 2014)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Sheila and Hombre's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
Mr. H and his friend,
GW's daughter's friend Sachenda,
Ernie's friend and colleague, Max,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.





P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 28, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.
> 
> And we're still keeping vigil for
> 
> ...



G'night - sleep tight.


----------



## Noomi (Dec 29, 2014)

Here are a few pictures I've taken with my camera. I chose my personal favorites:


----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 29, 2014)

Nice to know it's summer time somewhere.  Nice pics Noomi.


----------



## Noomi (Dec 29, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Nice to know it's summer time somewhere.  Nice pics Noomi.



Thanks WQ. Its lovely and warm here, and I love it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 29, 2014)

Good for Noomi.  Some snow last night.  We will be having subzero dawns for a couple of days.  Brrr.  Been up an hour; the city looks nice under the carpet of snow.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 29, 2014)

OFFICIAL NOTICE FROM THE PRESIDENT OF THE BITCH ABOUT THE WEATHER CLUB.

Cold weather is upon us.  I am not in favor of this.  That is all.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 29, 2014)

It's cold here too.
It's so good to have our Pres back!
We missed you Mr. President of the bitch about the weather club. 
19 this morning burrrrr.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 29, 2014)

Several people have been wondering what I've been up to lately.  Well, I shall tell just a little about what has been keeping me busy.  Remember the old western on TV called "Bonanza"?  Also, I am sure that you all are aware of the series "Downton Abby.  I have been busy writing my next best seller that sort of combines the two.  I am going to call the book "Downtown Abby".  It will be a book that describes the everyday lives and adventures of four priests who live in a big city and do what they can to reform the sinners.  You will follow the stories of "Bishop Ben", "Father Hoss", "Father Littlejo", "Father Adam" and a whole host of characters who make you wonder how sin could have entered their lives.  Book will be available in early March but unfortunately, it will not be available in Iowa due to literary constraint.


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 29, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Several people have been wondering what I've been up to lately.  Well, I shall tell just a little about what has been keeping me busy.  Remember the old western on TV called "Bonanza"?  Also, I am sure that you all are aware of the series "Downton Abby.  I have been busy writing my next best seller that sort of combines the two.  I am going to call the book "Downtown Abby".  It will be a book that describes the everyday lives and adventures of four priests who live in a big city and do what they can to reform the sinners.  You will follow the stories of "Bishop Ben", "Father Hoss", "Father Littlejo", "Father Adam" and a whole host of characters who make you wonder how sin could have entered their lives.  Book will be available in early March but unfortunately, it will not be available in Iowa due to literary constraint.


That's okay --- I got relatives in Iowa. Nobody there can read anyway.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 29, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> OFFICIAL NOTICE FROM THE PRESIDENT OF THE BITCH ABOUT THE WEATHER CLUB.
> 
> Cold weather is upon us.  I am not in favor of this.  That is all.



Well thank goodness you're back on the job.  Most of the rest of us have pretty well sucked at it.  I actually am enjoying some real winter weather (for us) with seasonal temps in the 30's and low 40's and below freezing temperatures at night.  Seems like this is always necessary for all the seasons to be normal.  We need a LOT more snow though so ya'll who don't want yours, shoo it down here, okay?

Meanwhile it is summer in Noomi's part of the world and your photos are lovely, Noomi.  You have a good eye.

And good morning everybody.  I slept in one more morning though the last hour or two I've just enjoyed the warm covers and watching TV.  But I feel good today and feeling good sure feels better than not feeling good.

Wishing everybody a great Monday.  Probably most of you with jobs will have another short week yes?


----------



## Pogo (Dec 29, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> OFFICIAL NOTICE FROM THE PRESIDENT OF THE BITCH ABOUT THE WEATHER CLUB.
> 
> Cold weather is upon us.  I am not in favor of this.  That is all.



We're doing our part in North Cackalackee BBD.  Best we can manage here is "cool". 

And rain.... lots of rain... sigh...


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 29, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Is it possible you may need another partner?  Less income per person, but the time off may be more valuable.


With all of us in good shape, it's quite doable. We all do enjoy what we do. 
We are to the point where we can pay the bills and Max and his family are eating and paying the mortgage, but the wife and I have yet to see a salary or any recoup of our investment.
Another partner, unless they bring something to the table that will really make us stand out, is out of the question.
Perhaps another beertender to take some pressure off of Max.... but if he's not behind the bar, he's not making money.

I really didn't get into this to get rich. I have Social Security and some money set aside, so I'll do fine.

It gives me something to do in retirement and as long as Max can feed his family, I'm fine.

We were going to close for Christmas and Christmas Eve, but our old head of security/back-up bartender came home on break from MMA in Orlando and offered to work doubles both days.
James made almost 600 bucks in tips and shift pay in those 2 days and we were actually a little ahead of a typical Wednesday and Thursday in the till.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 29, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Several people have been wondering what I've been up to lately.  Well, I shall tell just a little about what has been keeping me busy.  Remember the old western on TV called "Bonanza"?  Also, I am sure that you all are aware of the series "Downton Abby.  I have been busy writing my next best seller that sort of combines the two.  I am going to call the book "Downtown Abby".  It will be a book that describes the everyday lives and adventures of four priests who live in a big city and do what they can to reform the sinners.  You will follow the stories of "Bishop Ben", "Father Hoss", "Father Littlejo", "Father Adam" and a whole host of characters who make you wonder how sin could have entered their lives.  Book will be available in early March but unfortunately, it will not be available in Iowa due to literary constraint.



Actually it sounds fascinating.  I'll buy the book but I do expect it to be autographed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 29, 2014)

peach174 said:


> It's cold here too.
> It's so good to have our Pres back!
> We missed you Mr. President of the bitch about the weather club.
> 19 this morning burrrrr.



Oh my goodness. How terrible!!!   Well at least you can get replacements here:


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 29, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > OFFICIAL NOTICE FROM THE PRESIDENT OF THE BITCH ABOUT THE WEATHER CLUB.
> ...



As a member of the procrastinator's club (well, actually, I haven't submitted my membership form quite yet) I had planned on taking the reins of the bitch about the weather club.....eventually.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 29, 2014)

Speaking of snow, it's baaaack........


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 29, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Speaking of snow, it's baaaack........



Was just looking at the radar and there is a HUGE area of snow north of you extending across all of the eastern half of Colorado and into Kansas.  But you are at the southern edge and it appears to be moving east/northeast.  So unless it builds back over you, the snow should be pretty short lived.

We just have a few clouds around but what there are do seem to be spitting out a few snowflakes--not enough coverage to matter at all.  Looking for measurable snow probably mid week but we'll see.  They still forecast by looking out the window here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 29, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



As President of the Procrastinators Club, I will be happy to receive your application and will almost certainly process it eventually.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 29, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of snow, it's baaaack........
> ...


For today..... maybe, there's a front moving down the Sierra Nevadas and when it hit's southern California it's expected to pick up Pacific moisture and hear our way.  That is expected to dump another batch of snow over us.  We're supposed to get upwards of another 6 inches by tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Sherry (Dec 29, 2014)

One more easy day of work, and then 5 days off.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 29, 2014)

Already have a couple of inches of snow but it's the light fluffy powder so it pushes easy with just a broom.  Woke up from a long nap, yup the Flexeril has finally been making me drowsy but at least I can finally lay flat without too much pain.


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 29, 2014)

Sherry said:


> One more easy day of work, and then 5 days off.


"easy" ... "work" .... in the same sentence??? Can that be done?


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm going to have to hold back a few car deals until next week or face lots of taxes out of this check coming up.  Sometimes problems are a good thing.  

Made four pounds of sausage and gravy along with 32 biscuits.  Hopefully that will feed the gang at work (29?) tomorrow morning.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 29, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Hope everyone is well. Just dropping by. I hope everyone had a good Xmas. I got myself a new digital camera which is what I wanted. Has great zoom and takes some awesome photos.
> 
> I have quite a few hours at work this week but sadly, as always happens, the bills come in, so no treats for me this week. Just new tyres for my car.
> 
> I hope everyone is well, I hear that some loved ones are a bit ill so here is hoping they recover. My thoughts are with you all.


We do expect to see some of those photos, gal!


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 29, 2014)

I meant 20 people, not 29...

How come the computer didn't recognize that as a typo?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 29, 2014)

Sorry about Max, Ernie.  I sure hope his treatment brings him around soon.
Nice pics, Noomi. 
I hope Ringel recovers in time to shovel the next mess of snow.
Presumably, everyone is recovering from the holidays.
While it's been overcast and fairly warm here (mid 20's to high 30's), we still haven't much snow.  A couple of inches accumulated and they are making snow up at the ski slopes.  Pretty dire for the cross country ski trails around town, too.  There are more bicycles out and about than skiers.
Bottled another batch of mead today, racked a second batch into a new carboy.  I have about 4 dozen bottles of mead in the cellar and another five dozen bottles of braggot (mead made with hops, similar to beer).
I was hoping to get some wood working projects taken care of this weekend but my landlord has taken the week off and I won't be able to set up my saws and such.  Next week I plan on going up to my "country" place one last time before the next semester starts at the university.  I'm teaching again and it takes up most of my weekends for several months. 
My daughter spent Christmas with her surrogate mother and friend, Sachenda, and her family.  The daughter is very concerned because Sachenda's brain cancer has taken a turn for the worse and the treatment leaves her in pretty bad shape, apparently.  She's worried that Sachenda's husband is not dealing very well with being the "strong" person, protecting everyone else from the ugly reality of what is going on, and the inevitable outcome.  Thank you, Foxy for keeping her on the vigil list.  While I hope this all comes out for the best, I fear that life is not always as cooperative as we would like.


----------



## Noomi (Dec 29, 2014)

Love the snow pics I am seeing, guys. I would love to experience just one white Xmas. Even if it is cold as heck.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 29, 2014)

Everyone stays on the list until there has been no report for so long there doesn't seem any point, GW, and of course your daughter's beloved friend will stay there as long as it is helpful.    Received a call yesterday from a lady who is two months post her husband of 54 years death and she seemed desperate to talk to somebody.  She picked my name off the internet associated with a Senior Saints activity and I spent maybe an hour with her on the phone.  She has never attended our church but I am hoping she will where she will find the support she needs.  And if that takes she would find a lot of empathy and support in Senior Saints too.  She doesn't live far from me.  Sounds like a very lovely person but having a tough time right now.

The updates we are getting on Ernie's friend Max are very encouraging indeed.  I don't know if the 'list' has helped in that situation or not, but I sure wouldn't risk taking him off of it for awhile.  

Dajjal, what about Pix?  Any news on that situation?

I'm headed to bed earlier than usual tonight and probably can't sleep right away, but I'm trying to watch the marathon movie "Texas" and I might get through a good bit of it.  So....

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Sheila and Hombre's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
Mr. H and his friend,
GW's daughter's friend Sachenda,
Ernie's friend and colleague, Max,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 29, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> I meant 20 people, not 29...
> 
> How come the computer didn't recognize that as a typo?



32 biscuits would not be enough for 20 people around here unless they are ENORMOUS biscuits.  Everybody we feed biscuits and gravy to will want a minimum of two and most want three or four.  Sure sounds good though. . .


----------



## Noomi (Dec 29, 2014)

You can probably take my nana off the list now, Foxy. She still suffers the normal aches and pains of aging, but since moving into a hostel, she is more happy and is being well cared for.

Auntie Marj can stay on indefinately - I saw her a couple of months ago, the dementia is so bad she doesn't know where she is or even who I am. She says only a few sentences over and over, but her heart is good and she keeps on truckin', despite nearly dying several times over the past couple of years.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 29, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Everyone stays on the list until there has been no report for so long there doesn't seem any point, GW, and of course your daughter's beloved friend will stay there as long as it is helpful.    Received a call yesterday from a lady who is two months post her husband of 54 years death and she seemed desperate to talk to somebody.  She picked my name off the internet associated with a Senior Saints activity and I spent maybe an hour with her on the phone.  She has never attended our church but I am hoping she will where she will find the support she needs.  And if that takes she would find a lot of empathy and support in Senior Saints too.  She doesn't live far from me.  Sounds like a very lovely person but having a tough time right now.
> 
> The updates we are getting on Ernie's friend Max are very encouraging indeed.  I don't know if the 'list' has helped in that situation or not, but I sure wouldn't risk taking him off of it for awhile.
> 
> ...



Good night, Foxy.  Enjoy your movie!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 30, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



I would have no problems with you taking over as the President of the Bitch About the Weather Club as long as you were sincere...


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 30, 2014)

Mrs. BBD has left to go quilting at the church with the rest of the hens that group up there on Tuesdays to quilt.  They all gather there at 0900 and stay until 1700 working on a quilt, chatting, and whatever else it is that they do there.  No big plans here for today. It's cold outside so most likely Taco and I will drink us some coffee, mess around on the computer for a bit, and take a nap in the recliner a little bit later on.  It's a good day for staying inside near the fire - also maybe have a nip of Jack Daniels a little later this afternoon.


----------



## R.D. (Dec 30, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Loud electrical chirp coming from the ceiling just a few minutes ago.  Smoke detector battery was dying.  How absolutely wonderful it decided to do that during the day when I was home, instead of the middle of the night.


I called my son from the office once to do me a favor, he claimed he wasn't home so couldn't help me.   But there was chirping in the background from the detector that went out in the night....BUSTED


----------



## peach174 (Dec 30, 2014)

Morning!

Tuesdays smile


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 30, 2014)

Good morning, all.  Off to the wind in 0 degree wind chill.  Oh, joy.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 30, 2014)

Noomi said:


> You can probably take my nana off the list now, Foxy. She still suffers the normal aches and pains of aging, but since moving into a hostel, she is more happy and is being well cared for.
> 
> Auntie Marj can stay on indefinately - I saw her a couple of months ago, the dementia is so bad she doesn't know where she is or even who I am. She says only a few sentences over and over, but her heart is good and she keeps on truckin', despite nearly dying several times over the past couple of years.



Happy to hear Nana is doing better, Noomie.  There does come a point in all our lives when we just shouldn't live alone anymore, and sometimes our needs are too much for a limited family to handle.  Years ago when the whole family just sort of spread out a bit but almost all lived close and were available to pitch in and help each other, taking care of the difficult aging relatives was just part and parcel of it all.  But it can be too much for the small family, so it is wonderful that there are competent and caring facilities that can take over in cases like Auntie Marj.  Certainly she stays on the list as do you and yours who have the tougher duty of dealing with it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 30, 2014)

We are under a winter weather advisory today with some blowing snow possible--not seing it yet as I see bright blue skies outside my window, but it is cold and not expected to get above freezing for the first time this winter.  And there are some snow clouds in the distance.  Beginning tonight we will be under a winter storm warning with significant snow possible.  I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 30, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Mrs. BBD has left to go quilting at the church with the rest of the hens that group up there on Tuesdays to quilt.  They all gather there at 0900 and stay until 1700 working on a quilt, chatting, and whatever else it is that they do there.  No big plans here for today. It's cold outside so most likely Taco and I will drink us some coffee, mess around on the computer for a bit, and take a nap in the recliner a little bit later on.  It's a good day for staying inside near the fire - also maybe have a nip of Jack Daniels a little later this afternoon.




Sounds like a perfect day.


----------



## alan1 (Dec 30, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Everyone stays on the list until there has been no report for so long there doesn't seem any point, GW, and of course your daughter's beloved friend will stay there as long as it is helpful.    Received a call yesterday from a lady who is two months post her husband of 54 years death and she seemed desperate to talk to somebody.  She picked my name off the internet associated with a Senior Saints activity and I spent maybe an hour with her on the phone.  She has never attended our church but I am hoping she will where she will find the support she needs.  And if that takes she would find a lot of empathy and support in Senior Saints too.  She doesn't live far from me.  Sounds like a very lovely person but having a tough time right now.
> 
> The updates we are getting on Ernie's friend Max are very encouraging indeed.  I don't know if the 'list' has helped in that situation or not, but I sure wouldn't risk taking him off of it for awhile.
> 
> ...


I see that my name is off the list.
For those of you that don't know, I sent Foxy a PM letting her know I had become much better and that she could remove me.

Here is a quick timeline refresher and followed by my latest update...............
Mid-October I threw out my lower back and was experiencing heavy pain in the lower back.  My primary care physician prescribed 2 weeks hydrocodone and muscle relaxers, and told me to come back in two weeks if I was still experiencing trouble.
After a week, everything was cleared up and I stopped taking the meds.  I never went for a follow-up because I felt fine.
Early November I started experiencing mild to moderate pain in my left hip, mostly when moving from a sitting position to a standing one.  Some days worse than others, but usually after standing or walking for 5 to 10 minutes the pain was mostly gone.  Occasional Ibuprofen helped.
The Friday evening the day after after Thanksgiving, the hip pain became constant.  I could not get comfortable that night in any position and no matter what I did.
The next Saturday morning, the hip pain was extreme, I couldn't walk or put any weight onto my left leg.  I struggled to my medicine cabinet for a leftover hydrocodone and muscle relaxer, hoping to knock back the pain, planning to wait until Monday to see my primary care physician.  Prior to taking the meds, the pain was a good solid 9 on a scale from 1 to 10.  Thirty minutes later when the drugs kicked in the pain was reduced to a 7.5.  I also noticed that I had skin numbness in my upper left leg.  I realized that I couldn't go the entire weekend hurting that much.
I hadn't been to an ER since I was 19, but I went that day.  The ER doctor said the symptoms indicated a back problem, not a hip problem.  X-rays showed lower back disk degeneration.  They gave stronger pain meds (10 tablets of Oxycontin), oral steroids and referred me to an orthopedic.  It was a week and half until I saw the orthopedic.
The orthopedic said all symptoms indicated a herniated disk pressing on my spinal cord.  Constant pain was down to about about a 4, with jumps up to about a 6 or 7 when I moved from laying/sitting up to standing, then back to a 4 after standing or walking for a few minutes. The numbness in my left leg was now down the entire left side of my left leg and into my foot and toes.  It took another half week to schedule the MRI, then 2 days later for the orthopedic to review it with me.
The doctor was right, the MRI showed a herniated disk pushing into my spinal cord.  The pain in my hip was still almost constant, but not as severe.  Oddly enough, I was also beginning to experience random pains in other areas of my left lower extremities.  One day my foot would hurt, the next day the foot would be fine but my knee or calf muscle would hurt.  I couldn't quite wrap my mind around my foot being numb and in pain at the same time.  We opted for a steroid shot in the lower back right next to the herniated disk and spinal cord.  That was about another week and a half away.

The latest update.
Yesterday was my scheduled shot appointment.  As of yesterday, the pain in my hip was no longer constant and when it flared up it was merely a 1 or 2 on a scale of 1 to 10.  I think the oral steroids were helping with that.  The numbness was still there in my leg and foot and that bothered me.  I was losing some motor control in in my left foot.  I was noticing that while walking, occasionally, my left foot was "landing wrong".
The shot was scheduled as out-patient.  Because steroid shots are pretty painful and the shot was taking place right next to my spinal cord, the doctor recommended anesthesia ( a nerve block) just to prevent me from making any sudden moves while a needle was right next to my spinal cord.  Interestingly enough, the nerve block is a general anesthesia, not local.  They said I would be conscious the entire time, but likely wouldn't remember the procedure.  Highly likely side effect of the shot could be numbness in both lower legs for 4 to 8 hours (heck, I already have numbness in the left one).  No driving for 12 hours.  Spend the night with a family member who can observe me for possible complications from the anesthesia or shot.  I had arranged for my daughter to drive me, then I would spend the night at her house.

I got the shot about 3:30 yesterday afternoon.  I remember the entire procedure and it was pain free.  By 4:00 my daughter and I were leaving the surgery center.  I hadn't seen my friend Nancy, her husband Blair, and their kids for a few weeks.  They are also friends of my daughter and son-in-law.  Nancy and her family also haven't seen my daughter for a few weeks, nor her new puppy, so my daughter had arranged for them to come by the house after my procedure.  Nancy said, yeah, we'll come by if he's feeling ok.  I felt fine.  I was having no adverse side affects and sent her a text to come by.  

Nancy and her family had just spent the weekend visiting family at the coast.  They arrived with fresh oysters.  Blair shucked about 2 dozen oysters for us to eat raw on the half shell and about another 2 dozen were steamed.  My daughter had Brie, 2 kinds of caviar and a fantastic artichoke dip left over from Christmas dinner.  The kids and my son-in-law don't like any of that stuff, so the rest of us enjoyed the heck out of it.  Oh, and my daughter's half sister from my ex-wife, was also visiting from out of town.  I don't get to see her to often.  She is kind of my quasi emotionally self adopted 3rd daughter because her real father is a total piece of shit.  Her and I have sort of developed a quasi father/daughter relationship over the years.  It was good to see her again even though I just saw her at Christmas.

10:00pm rolled around and I noticed something.  The numbness in my left leg from my hip to slightly above my knee was almost gone.  By 10:30 the numbness in the rest of my leg was reduced.  This morning, the numbness was even more reduced in my lower leg but not gone.  It is gone from my hip down to about 3 inches above my knee  I'm well on the path to recovery already.

Life is good, and getting better.
When I got home today, I found my latest artifact had arrived (my Christmas gift to myself).
It is a fist carved out of bone from the Moche culture out of Peru.  The Moche civilization existed from 100 to 800 AD.  A fist carved in this manner represents royal rule/power and human sacrifice.  It does have some slight damage and whatever was inlaid as the fingernails has long been removed but hey, it is at least 1200 years old, so I wouldn't expect perfection.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 30, 2014)

Great report Alan.  It is always reassuring to know that things can and do get better.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 30, 2014)

Well Hombre and I are off to the AWANA luncheon at the church.  Each year between Christmas and New Year's Day the AWANA kids treat us Senior Saints to a great meal that they cook, serve at our table, and clean up afterward plus they entertain us with music and games and a really good time.  See ya'll later on this afternoon.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 30, 2014)

Have fun, Foxfyre you and your groom for life!

We have had wind chill here as low as -6.  I don't if the lower storm is as powerful headed towards you.  Hope not.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 30, 2014)

Wow, Alan, that was epic.  Good that the treatment seems to be working.  Better that the family came together to support and help out.  Hopefully, your recuperation continues apace and the New Year finds you fit as a fiddle and raring to go.  Good luck.
Foxy, my daughter used to go to AWANAs when she was younger.  She loved the activities.  I was glad she had found a nice group of peers to interact with.  This was during our home-schooling phase, so having some youngsters her own age to socialize with was great.  Better than Boys and Girls Club, where I busted my niece making out with some young man in the "teen room".
Weather-wise, I read this morning that if the current prognostication holds to the end of this year, 2014 will be a year without sub-zero temps in Anchorage.  We got down to zero one day in Feb, but nothing less than that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 30, 2014)

Back from the luncheon that was lovely and a lot of fun.  The AWANA kids are almost all homeschooled kids and they are amazing.  They prepared and served us a wonderful salad with homemade dressings, a choice of four great hearty soups, and loaded baked potatoes and homemade pie that was excellent plus the pleasure of their lively company during dinner.  Then there was  after dinner entertainment of instrumental and vocal renditions, word games, plus some creative videos they had made themselves.  It was great!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 30, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Wow, Alan, that was epic.  Good that the treatment seems to be working.  Better that the family came together to support and help out.  Hopefully, your recuperation continues apace and the New Year finds you fit as a fiddle and raring to go.  Good luck.
> Foxy, my daughter used to go to AWANAs when she was younger.  She loved the activities.  I was glad she had found a nice group of peers to interact with.  This was during our home-schooling phase, so having some youngsters her own age to socialize with was great.  Better than Boys and Girls Club, where I busted my niece making out with some young man in the "teen room".
> Weather-wise, I read this morning that if the current prognostication holds to the end of this year, 2014 will be a year without sub-zero temps in Anchorage.  We got down to zero one day in Feb, but nothing less than that.



Will that be a first for Anchorage, GW?  At least since they've been keeping records?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 30, 2014)

The weather is wierd here right now.  It appears to be absolutely cloudless from horizon to horizon in all directions except for a little fog on the upper mountain.  But you cannot see distant mountains such as Jemez--50 miles north of us--or Mt. Taylor, 70 miles west of us, both usually prominent on clear days.  So there is something out there.  We are still under a winter weather advisory with possibility of light snow through tomorrow morning and then a winter storm watch kicks in tomorrow through Thursday morning.  If the storm track comes across us that could be upgraded to a warning.  Again I'll believe it when I see it, but I am just sensing in my bones that a change is coming.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 30, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, Alan, that was epic.  Good that the treatment seems to be working.  Better that the family came together to support and help out.  Hopefully, your recuperation continues apace and the New Year finds you fit as a fiddle and raring to go.  Good luck.
> ...


They're saying it will be the first year ever with no sub-zero temps.  Usually a lack of snow means a deep freeze, but not so this year (so far).  One low-snow year, the ground froze underneath my basement and it was cold there, tough to warm up.  Around here, when you buy property, you always ask how deep the frost line is.  At my Willow place, it's typically about 48".  There are even patches of permafrost still around the Anchorage bowl, too. 
They built our first WalMart on one of those areas of permafrost. Of course, whoever they hired to design the place came from the Lower 48 and the design was pretty much cookie-cutter WalMart.  As soon as they heated the place, it started subsiding into the melting permafrost.  They had to tear up the entire slab and start over!  Thawing, digging out the substrate, and back filling with gravel and shale was required to stabilize the foundation.  Most Alaskans were amused.  The infiltration of big box stores began with that WalMart and we really didn't want that here.  Now, Anchorage looks a lot like any other mid-sized town in Murka.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 30, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> The weather is wierd here right now.  It appears to be absolutely cloudless from horizon to horizon in all directions except for a little fog on the upper mountain.  But you cannot see distant mountains such as Jemez--50 miles north of us--or Mt. Taylor, 70 miles west of us, both usually prominent on clear days.  So there is something out there.  We are still under a winter weather advisory with possibility of light snow through tomorrow morning and then a winter storm watch kicks in tomorrow through Thursday morning.  If the storm track comes across us that could be upgraded to a warning.  Again I'll believe it when I see it, but I am just sensing in my bones that a change is coming.


Right now it's the cold with wind chills, the temp is 0 degrees and we picked up another 3 inches of snow yesterday and last night, might get more tonight.  It's supposed to be -10 degrees tonight, Fishers Peak is completely obscured and visibility is roughly 1/2 mile.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 30, 2014)

Back from gym and shopping.  That wind has made it miserable for sure.

GW, that is amazing about those temps, just amazing.  If that stays true, then when the melt comes you are going to be in a sea of mud.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 30, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Back from gym and shopping.  That wind has made it miserable for sure.
> 
> GW, that is amazing about those temps, just amazing.  If that stays true, then when the melt comes you are going to be in a sea of mud.


True that!  Alaska is the first place I ever experienced swamps on steep hillsides.  And then there's muskeg, where the vegetation has overgrown a pond or other body of still water.  It's like walking on a waterbed and you have to be wary of open leads.


----------



## Sherry (Dec 30, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Mrs. BBD has left to go quilting at the church with the rest of the hens that group up there on Tuesdays to quilt.  They all gather there at 0900 and stay until 1700 working on a quilt, chatting, and whatever else it is that they do there.  No big plans here for today. It's cold outside so most likely Taco and I will drink us some coffee, mess around on the computer for a bit, and take a nap in the recliner a little bit later on.  It's a good day for staying inside near the fire - also maybe have a nip of Jack Daniels a little later this afternoon.



Meet me at the bar.


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 30, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> We are under a winter weather advisory today with some blowing snow possible--not seing it yet as I see bright blue skies outside my window, but it is cold and not expected to get above freezing for the first time this winter.  And there are some snow clouds in the distance.  Beginning tonight we will be under a winter storm warning with significant snow possible.  I'll believe it when I see it.



We had a winter advisory here .....

STAY INSIDE! IT'S TOO FREAKIN' COLD!!

Is that an advisory, or a winter warning?


----------



## alan1 (Dec 30, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Wow, Alan, that was epic.  Good that the treatment seems to be working.  Better that the family came together to support and help out.  Hopefully, your recuperation continues apace and the New Year finds you fit as a fiddle and raring to go.  Good luck.


Thanks GW, I'm already feeling pretty darned fit, appreciate the well-wishes.

I don't watch TV, but while staying with my daughter she had a program on the TV called (I think) Buying Alaska.  We watched 3 episodes.  It made me think of you.
The gist of the show was that it was about people that had gotten tired of the rat-race in the lower 48 and had visited Alaska or moved to Alaska and were looking to buy houses in the-middle-of-nowhere Alaska.  As if Alaska wasn't already remote, these people are looking for remote Alaska.
Many of the homes the real estate agents are showing them don't have running water or indoor plumbing, they are on or near a lake and that's where you get your water.  Electricity is provided by generator or solar panels.  No cell phone coverage or even hard-wired phone for some, only radio for contact.  Truly off the grid.  Not even a road to get to some of the houses, ATV trail only, not even wide enough for a 4WD truck.  I'd be hard pressed to even consider spending a summer in place like that and I like getting out and camping for a few days or a week, there is no way I'd spend an Alaskan winter living like that.  OK, there is no way I'd spend a winter in Alaska period, but in remote nowheresville Alaska without running water, electricity and internet, capital F*** NO.  Those people are insane, I don't care how good the fishing is.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 30, 2014)

It's supposed to get really cold here in MA too.  It's been unseasonably warm for the past few weeks, but today it was in the 20s and is going to be a very cold week with lows in the teens and 20s and highs in the upper 30s.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   I'm not ready!  I've been spoiled by the warm weather.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 30, 2014)

Spare_change said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > We are under a winter weather advisory today with some blowing snow possible--not seing it yet as I see bright blue skies outside my window, but it is cold and not expected to get above freezing for the first time this winter.  And there are some snow clouds in the distance.  Beginning tonight we will be under a winter storm warning with significant snow possible.  I'll believe it when I see it.
> ...



I think it's time to post one of my favorites from Foxfyre's poetry collection:

*AN ODE TO A WINTER DAY*
*
by Gertrude Farnsworth Anderson





*​*SHIT IT'S COLD!!

The End*


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 30, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I really love poetry that captures the true essence of the issue  ....


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 30, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



   I get it!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 30, 2014)

alan1 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, Alan, that was epic.  Good that the treatment seems to be working.  Better that the family came together to support and help out.  Hopefully, your recuperation continues apace and the New Year finds you fit as a fiddle and raring to go.  Good luck.
> ...


I have never seen that show.  I'm not a big TV watcher, either.  I have run across folks who thought that remote was what they wanted, until they got there.  A friend leased his cabin to a guy from LA one summer.  Guy didn't even make it through to Fall.  My place is off-grid.  No running water and no indoor plumbing, yet, although I plan for it, eventually.  It costs close to $10,000 to put in a well, and I'm on the road system (although it's one lane and gravel).  I currently have a solar panel system and have wired the place for 12 vDC.  It works well, as long as you don't want a microwave.  I'll eventually put in a wind generator, too.  It all takes money and the place is strictly out-of-pocket.  I did have the local power company give me an estimate to run in power...yah, don't think so.  They wanted close to $90,000 to run wire...all for the privilege of paying them a monthly fee for power.  For that kind of money, I could put in a wind-solar hybrid system that could power a small village.
It is a source of amusement for many of us, the people who move up here for the "wilderness" (if you want to consider Anchorage wild) and then they bitch about the moose munching their ornamental landscaping, or when the local bears eat their dog food...and their dogs.
Alaska, at least the real Alaska, is not for the faint-hearted or the lazy.  Try cutting and splitting enough wood to heat a small home for the winter.


----------



## Sherry (Dec 30, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



My favorite vacation was an Alaskan cruise...I enjoyed it even more than my week in Kauai. The scenery was breathtaking...pictures can't do it justice.


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 30, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



True story - I was stationed at Elmendorf in the early 70s .... went moose hunting near Palmer. Followed Buffalo Mine Road almost to the end, turned off into a creekbed ... 4wheeled up about 3 miles, and then pulled up on the bank to set up camp. it was late afternoon, so we just set up camp and called it a night (after copious beer disposal). Got up the next morning - walked out of camp - over a hill we had backed up to .... and there was a house.

Guy had lived there 6 years - his mom lived in Anchorage - he came out twice a year. One room cabin, with the biggest dog you ever saw, and a million books. Very nice guy - we had dinner with him that evening, and he made it a point to stop by the camp every evening (for copious beer disposal). Took two moose out of there ... was a good week.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 30, 2014)

Spare_change said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...


That's how Alaskans are.  My place is on almost 200 acres, over the river and through the woods.  I hope someday to build a B&B I'll call "Grandmother's House" for just that reason. 
I've also hunted up Buffalo Mine Road.  I used to have a bear bait station near Castle Mountain.


----------



## Noomi (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks for the update, Alan. Glad things are going better.


----------



## Noomi (Dec 31, 2014)

Went to the Botanical Gardens after work today and took some more photos. Here's a couple:


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 31, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Went to the Botanical Gardens after work today and took some more photos. Here's a couple:


Nice!  Some warm, summertime pics for the frozen North.


----------



## kaz (Dec 31, 2014)

Nice!  Some warm, summertime pics for the frozen North.[/QUOTE]

North Carolina's not too nice right now either, though at least we're not buried in snow.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 31, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



That sounds pretty cool!    I used to have a friend (haven't seen her in years) who lived in Alaska for a while when her husband, who was in the military, was stationed there.  She said that the scenery is amazing and that words can't describe it, like Sherry says.  She told me that you have to be really tough to live there though, and that a lot of people can suffer from depression in the winter months when it's dark.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 31, 2014)

3 above and cold.  Everyone have a great New Year.


----------



## R.D. (Dec 31, 2014)

I think I've seen every episode of Buying Alaska.   My daughter and I daydream ....one day  

Buying Alaska Season 2 Mountain House Destination America


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 31, 2014)

I watched a documentary once about a guy who went to Alaska and built a home all by hand with just primitive tools.  He made his own home out of materials available, and everything he had, he made himself, including his silverware and dinnerware.  He was quite an amazing old dude!  Lol!  I believe it was a PBS documentary.  It was quite interesting!


----------



## peach174 (Dec 31, 2014)

Morning






Anybody else going to watch the ball drop tonight in Times Square?


----------



## R.D. (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 31, 2014)

Well, it will be 2015 when I wake up in the morning.  Who would have ever thunk it?  I have peeked into my crystal ball and 2015 has some great things in store for us!  Here are just a few of the things I have seen in my crystal ball for 2015:

1.  The mini skirt will make it's return in the fashion circles.
2.  You will no longer stink if you get sprayed by a skunk.
3.  Cats will become extinct.
4.  There will be peace and harmony between all countries on planet Earth.
5.  Politicians will all become truthful and honest.
6.  Ice cream will no longer have calories.
7.  Roosters will no longer crow at the crack of dawn but will wait until 10:00 am before they greet the new day.
8.  Rap music will cease to exist.
9.  No more electric bills.
10.  Watching TV will become more enjoyable.

There you have it.  Just a few of the things I have seen in my crystal ball for 2015.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 31, 2014)

Sherry said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



I agree Sherry.  My all time favorite vacation was a trip to Alaska, shopping in Anchorage and then a couple of days touring the countryside around Anchorage, a river adventure at Talkeetna, then a leisurely bus trip to Seward where we boarded a cruise ship through the inside passage from Seward to Anchorage.  It was wonderful.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 31, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, and that is probably how Hombre and I will ring in the New Year even though it will only be 10 p.m. here.  I already rang in the New Year with the Australians and Japanese before I got up this morning.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 31, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Well, it will be 2015 when I wake up in the morning.  Who would have ever thunk it?  I have peeked into my crystal ball and 2015 has some great things in store for us!  Here are just a few of the things I have seen in my crystal ball for 2015:
> 
> 1.  The mini skirt will make it's return in the fashion circles.
> 2.  You will no longer stink if you get sprayed by a skunk.
> ...



Heaven on Earth.  If you could just envision them putting the melody and meaningful lyrics back into music, I would be thrilled.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 31, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> I watched a documentary once about a guy who went to Alaska and built a home all by hand with just primitive tools.  He made his own home out of materials available, and everything he had, he made himself, including his silverware and dinnerware.  He was quite an amazing old dude!  Lol!  I believe it was a PBS documentary.  It was quite interesting!



Some years ago our business contracted with State Farm Insurance to inspect all the farm and ranch properties that they insured in New Mexico--fire, safety, and condition inspections.  And that that took us to some really REALLY remote areas in Catron County in far west central New Mexico where the ranchers were fully sustained--no electricity, no phone service, etc.   They trucked in propane to run gas lights and gas run refrigeration.  To preserve propane, almost all their heat came from wood stoves and fireplaces including their cook stoves.  All outside communication was via short wave radio.  They picked up their mail or any packages at the nearest distant town.  And these places and the people who inhabited them were lovely.  I can imagine the folks who really rough it in Alaska would be similar.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 31, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Well, it will be 2015 when I wake up in the morning.  Who would have ever thunk it?  I have peeked into my crystal ball and 2015 has some great things in store for us!  Here are just a few of the things I have seen in my crystal ball for 2015:
> 
> 1.  The mini skirt will make it's return in the fashion circles.
> 2.  You will no longer stink if you get sprayed by a skunk.
> ...


Uummmm, hate to break it to ya but that ball's not crystal..........


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 31, 2014)

Ringel05, I've dropped my crystal ball several times and once it even bounced down the steps from the upstairs bedrooms to the dining room and it obtained a few scratches from that accident but it still seems to work ok.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 31, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...


Yep, we call it "cabin fever".  There isn't much sunlight, even this far South.  The military families...guys usually love it up here because they are kept busy.  The wives either love it or hate it.  It is like living in a postcard, though. 
My place in Willow, we have a view of Mt. McKinley (from the site I plan to build the B&B).  The entire place will be off-grid and "green".  We've been experimenting with the solar panels for a few years now and they are pretty reliable for a small establishment.  Everything will be backed up with man-powered facilities, too.  Like the water pump, we'll be able to use that old-fashioned hand pump, if needed.  Sewage and waste management will be self-contained, there are some marvelous systems available.  I have even found a way to scavenge and store methane gas from composting animal waste.
Sunrise today is around 1015 am and sunset at 1550 (3:50 pm), makes for a short day, but at least we've passed the Winter Solstice and are gaining daylight daily.  Today's temp high is predicted to be around 41, right now it's 39 and _raining_!  This has been one crazy year for weather here, surely.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 31, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> 3 above and cold.  Everyone have a great New Year.


Damn, that sucks!  It's balmy and raining here.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 31, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Well, it will be 2015 when I wake up in the morning.  Who would have ever thunk it?  I have peeked into my crystal ball and 2015 has some great things in store for us!  Here are just a few of the things I have seen in my crystal ball for 2015:
> 
> 1.  The mini skirt will make it's return in the fashion circles.
> 2.  You will no longer stink if you get sprayed by a skunk.
> ...


Dude, you have got to lay off the ganga!  Seriously.
Happy New Year, BBD!


----------



## Sherry (Dec 31, 2014)

I hope all of my CS buds have a very happy New Year!!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 31, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I watched a documentary once about a guy who went to Alaska and built a home all by hand with just primitive tools.  He made his own home out of materials available, and everything he had, he made himself, including his silverware and dinnerware.  He was quite an amazing old dude!  Lol!  I believe it was a PBS documentary.  It was quite interesting!
> ...


They are indeed.  It's interesting, the guys are on the short-wave first thing in the morning.  They chat about mechanical things, hunting, and such.  As soon as the fellows are out of the house, the ladies take over the airwaves.  The chatter is much more eclectic and informational.  Most of the children are homeschooled, out of necessity, of course.  And the most popular slogan is, "if it's brown, flush it down...if it's yellow, let it mellow."  (Reference to limited water and septic resources, of course.)  People gather at one home or another for Sunday services or other important events.  Supplies are brought in using snow machines, small river barges, or light aircraft, where possible.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 31, 2014)

The last Albuquerque sunset of 2014:


----------



## boedicca (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Year Coffee Shop Peeps!


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm considering a wild new year's celebration with extra butter on my extra buttered popcorn.

BBD?  I iz not stinky, so does that make me extinct?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 31, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> I'm considering a wild new year's celebration with extra butter on my extra buttered popcorn.
> 
> BBD?  I iz not stinky, so does that make me extinct?



I buy Albertson's buttered flavored store brand popcorn because it is just plain better than any of the name brands, even Orville's.  But extra butter makes it soggy.

The other night though I melted mini marshmallows in butter, added a smidgeon of oil of cinnamon and poured it all over popcorn to make popcorn balls--just had a sudden yen for popcorn balls.  Hombre ate a couple of them and I ate ALL the rest.  That will be my fix for a whole year, but oh man, they were sooooo good.    That and the quart of eggnog I split with my daughter--Hombre won't touch that--were my guilty pleasures for the holiday season.  I'm good to go now until next December.


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## Montrovant (Dec 31, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I'm considering a wild new year's celebration with extra butter on my extra buttered popcorn.
> ...



We use a popper.  The microwaveable bags are easier, but using the popper may be cheaper and you can certainly avoid some fat/calories by skipping all that butter.  It's not important to me, and I end up heating up a ton of butter to pour on top, but whatever. 

Of course, much as I love some popcorn, it always gets caught in my teeth for hours afterwards.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 31, 2014)

Avoiding calories?  I was pedal to the metal straight for the brick wall.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 31, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> I'm considering a wild new year's celebration with extra butter on my extra buttered popcorn.
> 
> BBD?  I iz not stinky, so does that make me extinct?



If you iz not stinky, you are not extinct.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 31, 2014)

Hoda and Kathie Lee have had a glass in their hands all day.  How bad must they have to pee?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 31, 2014)

I would like to wish all of the Coffee Shop crew a very healthy, happy, and joyous New Year.  I hope that 2015 will turn out to be exactly the kind of year you've always dreamed about.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 31, 2014)

I dreamed about the Apocalypse once...


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 31, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> I dreamed about the Apocalypse once...



I saw Apocalypse Now on TV several times.  Never did see those 4 horsemen though...


----------



## Noomi (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 1, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Sheila and Hombre's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
Mr. H and his friend,
GW's daughter's friend Sachenda,
Ernie's friend and colleague, Max,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.





P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 1, 2015)

Hope you all have a great new year!


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 1, 2015)

A great year will require all of you to hang our with me here.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## peach174 (Jan 1, 2015)

Good Morning !


----------



## R.D. (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 1, 2015)

I had no idea what was in store for me when I rang in 2014, and now I'm so excited for 2015...it might be the best year of my life.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 1, 2015)

Good morning everybody and sending the best possible vibes for blessings for all at the dawn of a brand new year.  And like Sherry said, I hope we all will be able to say that it was the best year ever.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 1, 2015)

I think 2015 is just a replay of 2000.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 1, 2015)

I woke up early yesterday morning and began ringing in the New Year with the Japanese and Aussies.   And I couldn't sleep for a long time last night and I'm pretty sure I rang in the New Year with everybody else before I finally dosed off.  Woke up to a cold snowy morning but we only got a light dusting--not the 17 inches Flagstaff less than 5 hours west of us got.  

So we're already set for an interminable day of football here.  I really am a pro-sports person, but I will be soooooo glad when football season is finally over.

Coffee and time for lunch everybody.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 1, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> I think 2015 is just a replay of 2000.



Naw.  In 2000 New Yorkers could take tiger selfies.  In 2015 it will be illegal.

I wouldn't mind being the age I was in 2000 though.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 1, 2015)

Just wondering.  Help me figure this out.  I shop at Walmart alot.  They have a speed line that you can use if you purchase 20 items or less.  Well, the other day I went to Walmart and all I bought was two dozen eggs.  I couldn't decide if it would be proper to use the speed line or not.  The sign says "20 items or less".  I had two dozen eggs which in reality is 24 items - 4 more than allowed in the speed line.  I didn't use the speed line because I didn't want to break the rules.  After I had made my purchase I was going to ask the manager about what the proper thing to do would be but she was really busy so I didn't bother her.  I thought about it while driving home and still couldn't decide what was the correct procedure.  What would you have done??????  Speed line or regular line?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 1, 2015)

Well I always knew you were an upstanding kind of guy who followed the rules, BBD.    IMO, you should just do what you know is right to do in your heart.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 1, 2015)

Do they barcode each egg?


----------



## Spare_change (Jan 1, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Just wondering.  Help me figure this out.  I shop at Walmart alot.  They have a speed line that you can use if you purchase 20 items or less.  Well, the other day I went to Walmart and all I bought was two dozen eggs.  I couldn't decide if it would be proper to use the speed line or not.  The sign says "20 items or less".  I had two dozen eggs which in reality is 24 items - 4 more than allowed in the speed line.  I didn't use the speed line because I didn't want to break the rules.  After I had made my purchase I was going to ask the manager about what the proper thing to do would be but she was really busy so I didn't bother her.  I thought about it while driving home and still couldn't decide what was the correct procedure.  What would you have done??????  Speed line or regular line?



Easy. I'd have sent my wife to get them  ....


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 1, 2015)

Spent New Year's with a very close friend.  Had a great time.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy belated New Year to all of my CS friends.  I had to work, but that really doesn't bother me. 
If you all can believe it, it rained here yesterday...*rained*!  It's still just at freezing and we have a light drizzle.  Of course, if the temps drop below freezing, the roads turn into a skating rink.  Hard to believe that two years ago we had record snow fall in this area. 
Well, here's to a happy and uneventful year for everyone.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 1, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Just wondering.  Help me figure this out.  I shop at Walmart alot.  They have a speed line that you can use if you purchase 20 items or less.  Well, the other day I went to Walmart and all I bought was two dozen eggs.  I couldn't decide if it would be proper to use the speed line or not.  The sign says "20 items or less".  I had two dozen eggs which in reality is 24 items - 4 more than allowed in the speed line.  I didn't use the speed line because I didn't want to break the rules.  After I had made my purchase I was going to ask the manager about what the proper thing to do would be but she was really busy so I didn't bother her.  I thought about it while driving home and still couldn't decide what was the correct procedure.  What would you have done??????  Speed line or regular line?


If I buy 40 cans of beans it counts as one item.........


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 1, 2015)

Taking Mrs. BBD out on a date Saturday, January 10th.  Going to take her out to a really nice place for supper and then to the Symphony.  Guess I should wear a tie, huh?


----------



## Sherry (Jan 1, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Taking Mrs. BBD out on a date Saturday, January 10th.  Going to take her out to a really nice place for supper and then to the Symphony.  Guess I should wear a tie, huh?



You're the best...so adorable.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 1, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Taking Mrs. BBD out on a date Saturday, January 10th.  Going to take her out to a really nice place for supper and then to the Symphony.  Guess I should wear a tie, huh?



Well if the 'really nice place' is a tie sort of place.  Not very many of the 'really nice places' around here are.  But then we're a different place, a different culture here.  But on second thought, the guys usually do at least put on a bolo tie to attend the Symphony.

Is the 10th her birthday?  Your anniversary?  A special occasion?


----------



## R.D. (Jan 1, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Taking Mrs. BBD out on a date Saturday, January 10th.  Going to take her out to a really nice place for supper and then to the Symphony.  Guess I should wear a tie, huh?








Have fun!


----------



## Spare_change (Jan 1, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering.  Help me figure this out.  I shop at Walmart alot.  They have a speed line that you can use if you purchase 20 items or less.  Well, the other day I went to Walmart and all I bought was two dozen eggs.  I couldn't decide if it would be proper to use the speed line or not.  The sign says "20 items or less".  I had two dozen eggs which in reality is 24 items - 4 more than allowed in the speed line.  I didn't use the speed line because I didn't want to break the rules.  After I had made my purchase I was going to ask the manager about what the proper thing to do would be but she was really busy so I didn't bother her.  I thought about it while driving home and still couldn't decide what was the correct procedure.  What would you have done??????  Speed line or regular line?
> ...



I heard .... just heard, mind you .... if you buy 40 cans of beans, it counts as an ecological disaster!!!


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 1, 2015)

I had a fantastic New Year's Day lunch with family and friends. 13 of us in all. Including my grandson. 

Once we were all seated, it occurred to me that we were at the same table in the same restaurant where we sat over a year ago when my son broke the news that I would be a grandpa.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 1, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> I had a fantastic New Year's Day lunch with family and friends. 13 of us in all. Including my grandson.
> 
> Once we were all seated, it occurred to me that we were at the same table in the same restaurant where we sat over a year ago when my son broke the news that I would be a grandpa.



And Happy New Year Mr. H.   How is that friend of yours.  Does he need to still be on the vigil list?

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Sheila and Hombre's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
Mr. H and his friend,
GW's daughter's friend Sachenda,
Ernie's friend and colleague, Max and Mrs. Ernie,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 1, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > I had a fantastic New Year's Day lunch with family and friends. 13 of us in all. Including my grandson.
> ...


Wow that blows my mind that you remembered. I assume you're referring to Harvey, the African-American Doctor Jurisprudence?

I think he's out of the woods.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 1, 2015)

It's been.... interesting. A couple days getting ready for New Years Eve at Doc's and everything is ready to go. 11:45, I open a case of champagne and pour about 100 flutes all set up for staff to pass out.
Great! everyone has their glass ready for midnight.
11:55, I look for my wife, because I am always at her side at the stroke of 12.
Not at the bar, none of the tables contain my wife. I have a girl check the lady's room. Then I notice the office door is open and the light is on. That door is ALWAYS locked when there are customers in the building. I stick my head in and find my wife clutching her chest, barely conscious. I get her to her feet and start walking her out the door. My security/bouncer sees us and scoops her up and I run ahead to get the truck door open.
As I back out of my parking spot, I hear the DJ and the crowd; 5,4,3,2,1 Happy New Year!
I spent the beginning of 2015 at South Baldwin Hospital.
Cardiac enzymes and EKG are negative for MI, but it appears her angina has returned with a vengeance. She refused to stay beyond that point and we were home about 5 AM.
NOW she tells me that she had been having some pain since her visit to Florida for Christmas.

Shannon (current project) stayed with her while I made an appearance at our staff Christmas party that had been set back because of the wife's trip.
We had Ribs a la Megan, Escargot a la Max, a Cajun Shrimp Boil a la Ernie, Collards and Black Eyed Peas a la Lauri and Cajun Corn Bread a la Debbie. We even played Jenga with Jeremiah's super sized Jenga set. Pictures to follow.
I brought the Mrs a plate. She ate her snails and I put her back to bed.

I don't doubt that the doctors will want to do more angioplasties and put in another stint or 4, but the wife says no more doctors and hospitals.


----------



## Sherry (Jan 1, 2015)

Oh Ernie, sending good vibes your way for a healthy year for Mrs. Ernie.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 2, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Taking Mrs. BBD out on a date Saturday, January 10th.  Going to take her out to a really nice place for supper and then to the Symphony.  Guess I should wear a tie, huh?
> ...



Not a special occasion...  just an old fashioned "date".


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 2, 2015)

Have to drive to Great Lakes today to pick up some prescriptions.  Mrs. BBD always goes along to shop at the Navy Exchange while I pick up my prescriptions.  Hope the traffic isn't so bad today.  Will stop for lunch on the way home.  Maybe I can talk Mrs. BBD into driving!  If so, I can nap the whole way there and back but that isn't going to happen.  Mrs. BBD is the one who does all the napping when we hit the road.  There's no justice in the world I tell ya.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 2, 2015)

Spare_change said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


Only if consumed, only if consumed........ all at once........


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 2, 2015)

Woke up to wind chills of -3 degrees, supposed to get up to a balmy 31 degrees.  We were gonna do a day trip up to the Springs but the wife saw how cold it was and went back to bed........ 
Next week we have to go to Santa Fe, the wife has a job interview.  She also had a phone interview for a job in Pueblo, Co and we're still waiting on the University of Colorado job final decision up in Denver.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 2, 2015)

Tuesday's smile


----------



## peach174 (Jan 2, 2015)

She is in our prayers to get better soon Ernie and that it can be treated with drugs and not surgery.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 2, 2015)

I saw your post when I was shutting down the computer on the way to bed, Ernie, and I put the Mrs. on the list.  Even when not terribly serious or uncorrectable, that's scary stuff.    Prayers for a good diagnosis and speedy favorable resolution.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 2, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  It's a balmy 26 degrees in Albuquerque with a projected high of 35, but I don't think it's going to make it.  I'm looking out to the back yard where the snow is mostly gone and then out to the front where there is still snow cover on the walks and driveway and it looks like it could snow again any minute.  The only reason I think it probably won't is because they just put us under a winter storm warning for the rest of the day.


----------



## boedicca (Jan 2, 2015)

Howdy peeps!  We have a clear, cold and crisp day here in Oakland town.  I have a bit of work to finish up this am - and then it's work out time.  mr. boe received a Total Gym for Christmas - and we both love the freakin' thing!  It's fun to use - now we just need to keep up with it.  Then later this afternoon, visiting the folks and taking them a dish of pot roast.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 2, 2015)

I have a brand new 24" monitor for my computer in the a box in the living room?  Do I want to take the time to install it today?


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 2, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> I have a brand new 24" monitor for my computer in the a box in the living room?  Do I want to take the time to install it today?



How long could it take?  Unplug the old monitor, grab the new one, plug it in, viola! ;D

I think you should do that, then play a game!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 2, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> I have a brand new 24" monitor for my computer in the a box in the living room?  Do I want to take the time to install it today?


If you send 2 tickets, the Mrs and I will be out in mid April to install your new monitor. I love the desert in the spring.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 2, 2015)

I love dessert anytime.......


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 2, 2015)

Pace yourself Foxfyre.  Find a knife to cut open the box, but wait until tomorrow to use the knife.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 2, 2015)

Expecting 1/10" of ice in the morning.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 2, 2015)

Donna Douglas finally went home at last.

Donna Douglas aka Elly May Clampett passes away at age 82 - WSMV Channel 4

R.I.P. Elly May.


----------



## R.D. (Jan 2, 2015)

> For nearly 50 years, she appeared before hundreds of churches, schools, and organizations across the country, talking about God, telling her story of moral choices and the great times she's lived.



RIP.  What a dear woman


----------



## Sherry (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 2, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Taking Mrs. BBD out on a date Saturday, January 10th.  Going to take her out to a really nice place for supper and then to the Symphony.  Guess I should wear a tie, huh?


Maybe a shirt with a collar, too?  Perhaps a bath before you go.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 2, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> It's been.... interesting. A couple days getting ready for New Years Eve at Doc's and everything is ready to go. 11:45, I open a case of champagne and pour about 100 flutes all set up for staff to pass out.
> Great! everyone has their glass ready for midnight.
> 11:55, I look for my wife, because I am always at her side at the stroke of 12.
> Not at the bar, none of the tables contain my wife. I have a girl check the lady's room. Then I notice the office door is open and the light is on. That door is ALWAYS locked when there are customers in the building. I stick my head in and find my wife clutching her chest, barely conscious. I get her to her feet and start walking her out the door. My security/bouncer sees us and scoops her up and I run ahead to get the truck door open.
> ...


OMG, that's a horrible way to welcome the New Year.  Gosh, Ernie, I hope things go well for Mrs. Ernie.  Hooks crossed for her, and you too!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 2, 2015)

A flea dip, at least.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 2, 2015)

OK, I need some advice...Sunday is my turn to cook dinner for the geezers.  I'm thinking a chicken dish, either chicken Kiev or chicken Cordon bleu.  What do you guys think?  Any suggestions for side dishes?


----------



## Sherry (Jan 2, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> OK, I need some advice...Sunday is my turn to cook dinner for the geezers.  I'm thinking a chicken dish, either chicken Kiev or chicken Cordon bleu.  What do you guys think?  Any suggestions for side dishes?



I love chicken kiev, but haven't had it in ages...I always liked it over a bed of rice.


----------



## R.D. (Jan 2, 2015)

Sherry said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > OK, I need some advice...Sunday is my turn to cook dinner for the geezers.  I'm thinking a chicken dish, either chicken Kiev or chicken Cordon bleu.  What do you guys think?  Any suggestions for side dishes?
> ...


Oh dear, it's a draw now.   I love Cordon Bleu, with spinach

Lucky geezer


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 2, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> OK, I need some advice...Sunday is my turn to cook dinner for the geezers.  I'm thinking a chicken dish, either chicken Kiev or chicken Cordon bleu.  What do you guys think?  Any suggestions for side dishes?


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 2, 2015)

Some new AC/DC just for the hell of it.


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 3, 2015)

I prefer Kiev to Cordon Bleu.  And Hombre wants just plain old southern fried chicken seasoned just precisely right.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 3, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Sheila and Hombre's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
GW's daughter's friend Sachenda,
Ernie's friend and colleague Max and Mrs. Ernie,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.





P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks for the input, gang.  I think the Chicken Kiev has it.  It's tough to get a proper seal so that the butter and herbs stay inside the chicken, but I feel up to the challenge.  An rice sounds tasty, too.  A few less carbs than pasta.  I'm also considering a nice prune pastry for dessert.  Tomorrow, a commissary run for raw materials.  Bad timing on my part, it's payday, but I'll brave the madding crowds.
It finally got a tad cooler, 21F.  But there's a wind up and the wind chill is brutal.  A cold wind like this rips the tears from you eyes and turns any exposed parts a lovely shade of pink.
Sleep well, CS friends.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 3, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > OK, I need some advice...Sunday is my turn to cook dinner for the geezers.  I'm thinking a chicken dish, either chicken Kiev or chicken Cordon bleu.  What do you guys think?  Any suggestions for side dishes?


Side dishes...haha!  Got it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 3, 2015)

Don't know why I always thought chicken Kiev was more like chicken ala King, guess it's because I've never had it before and somehow the comparison stuck in my mind as a child.


----------



## Sherry (Jan 3, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Don't know why I always thought chicken Kiev was more like chicken ala King, guess it's because I've never had it before and somehow the comparison stuck in my mind as a child.



This is what it looks like, and I'm so craving it now...when you cut into it, all of the yummy butter and herbs spills out onto the rice and adds extra flavor.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 3, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Don't know why I always thought chicken Kiev was more like chicken ala King, guess it's because I've never had it before and somehow the comparison stuck in my mind as a child.



No, chicken kiev is fried with the seasonings inside.  At least the way I do it.  You have to pound the chicken breasts flat.  My recipe calls for mixing the seasonings with the butter and then freezing the butter until rock hard--doesn't take long.  Then you cut the butter into equal portions for each flattened chicken breast, place a piece of it in the middle, and roll up the chicken breast like an egg roll and secure it with toothpicks.  The roll is then dipped in seasoned flour, then into beaten egg, and then rolled in bread crumbs and quickly deep fried.  Yummy.   (But Hombre doesn't like all the extra seasoning and prefers just plain old fried chicken. That's yummy too.)


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 3, 2015)

Without lots of seasonings, chicken is cardboard. I rarely eat it other than Buffalo wings.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 3, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  The second winter storm warning we were put under last night didn't materialize either with the snow clouds stalling just south of town and then going away.  So I wake up this morning and turn on the weather channel who announces immediately that it is 20 degrees outside and our area is under a winter storm warning with clear skies and no precipitation expected????  I give up.  I'm going to do my own weather forecasting from now on.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 3, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Without lots of seasonings, chicken is cardboard. I rarely eat it other than Buffalo wings.



My chicken is tender, moist, flavorful, and good.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 3, 2015)

Yesterday I drove to Great Lakes to pick up some prescriptions that they told me would be ready to be picked up yesterday.  I got there and the pharmacy was closed for the New Year's holiday.  So, I have to drive all the way back there again on Monday.  Anyway, on the way home we decided to stop at Marytown and visit the gift shop there.  I was floored when I walked in to see this fellow standing there.  I talked to him for several minutes, asked him to bless me, made the sign of the cross, told him all about myself but I never got any sort of response.  I figured it was because I had not yet completed my RCIA training yet and was not fully a Catholic and that was the reason I got no reply from him.  A few moment later, one of the sales ladies from the gift shop asked if she would like for her to take my photo with Pope Francis.  I said yes and she did.  Afterwards she stated how life-like the cardboard photo aid was and I was floored.  I thought I had been talking to the real Pope.  Silly me.  Mrs. BBD said I was a dope.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 3, 2015)

I'll take your word for it, Foxy. I love turkey, but rarely enjoy chicken. The wife loves it, so I do eat it more than I'd like.
There is one dish I prepare with chicken that I love.
Mom called it Northern fried chicken.
I use wings or sometimes drum sticks and pressure cook them for 12 minutes. I make a batter with 2 cups flour, just under 1 cup milk, 2 eggs, 2 tsp baking soda, 2 tbsp oil a bit of salt and 1 1/2 tsp poultry seasoning. I coat the chicken in the batter and deep fry in hot oil till golden.
The coating comes out about 1/4" thick and tastes like chicken with the stuffing on the outside.

It's "comfort food" for me. My grandmother made it, Mom made it and it just feels good.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 3, 2015)

Ernie S. - Hope your lady is feeling better real soon.  Prayers up for her recovery.


----------



## Sherry (Jan 3, 2015)

Wow, I was totally fooled as I studied that pic before reading the post.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 3, 2015)

I don't know what the temperature is right now, but it is just frigid outside and snowing!  Then, tomorrow it's supposedly going to be near 60.  Wonderful New England weather.


----------



## Sherry (Jan 3, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I don't know what the temperature is right now, but it is just frigid outside and snowing!  Then, tomorrow it's supposedly going to be near 60.  Wonderful New England weather.



We're in the low 80's for the rest of the weekend...not trying to rub it in.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 3, 2015)

Sherry said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know what the temperature is right now, but it is just frigid outside and snowing!  Then, tomorrow it's supposedly going to be near 60.  Wonderful New England weather.
> ...



I'm already looking forward to next summer.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 3, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Without lots of seasonings, chicken is cardboard. I rarely eat it other than Buffalo wings.



I have tons of very flavorful chicken recipe.  And what about General Tsao's chicken.  Yum!    I love that stuff!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 3, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Without lots of seasonings, chicken is cardboard. I rarely eat it other than Buffalo wings.
> ...



Chicken is definitely one of my favorites.     It doesn't really have a "big" flavor and is so versatile with so many different recipes, and that's what I love about it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 3, 2015)

Sherry said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know what the temperature is right now, but it is just frigid outside and snowing!  Then, tomorrow it's supposedly going to be near 60.  Wonderful New England weather.
> ...


We just started getting some more snow......  I'm sending it you way.......


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 3, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Snow has stopped here, only got a dusting, and it is actually starting to feel a little warmer outside.  It is going to be near 60 tomorrow and has been quite warm this year so far, so we've actually been pretty lucky this year.


----------



## Sherry (Jan 3, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Don't tease me...I would love to see some pretty snow.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 3, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Unfortunately, it would all just turn into rain.


----------



## Sherry (Jan 3, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



We actually had snowflakes falling from the sky a few years back, and some of it stuck to the grass for a couple of hours...exciting stuff.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 3, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know why I always thought chicken Kiev was more like chicken ala King, guess it's because I've never had it before and somehow the comparison stuck in my mind as a child.
> ...


Exactly!  Trick is, getting the chicken to seal to the butter and herbs don't run out while cooking.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 3, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> View attachment 35527
> 
> Yesterday I drove to Great Lakes to pick up some prescriptions that they told me would be ready to be picked up yesterday.  I got there and the pharmacy was closed for the New Year's holiday.  So, I have to drive all the way back there again on Monday.  Anyway, on the way home we decided to stop at Marytown and visit the gift shop there.  I was floored when I walked in to see this fellow standing there.  I talked to him for several minutes, asked him to bless me, made the sign of the cross, told him all about myself but I never got any sort of response.  I figured it was because I had not yet completed my RCIA training yet and was not fully a Catholic and that was the reason I got no reply from him.  A few moment later, one of the sales ladies from the gift shop asked if she would like for her to take my photo with Pope Francis.  I said yes and she did.  Afterwards she stated how life-like the cardboard photo aid was and I was floored.  I thought I had been talking to the real Pope.  Silly me.  Mrs. BBD said I was a dope.


Guy looks like Jonathan Pryce.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 3, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


We've been trying to get up to Colorado Springs for over a week now, every time we think there's an opening another front suddenly pops up out of nowhere.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 3, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know why I always thought chicken Kiev was more like chicken ala King, guess it's because I've never had it before and somehow the comparison stuck in my mind as a child.
> ...



Sounds yummy!  I'll have to try that one of these days.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 3, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know why I always thought chicken Kiev was more like chicken ala King, guess it's because I've never had it before and somehow the comparison stuck in my mind as a child.
> ...



*drools*


----------



## Sherry (Jan 3, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Nice town...I visited there in the fall of 2006. We stayed at the Broadmoor...what a gorgeous place. The day we went to the Garden of the Gods, it was drizzling...that was a bit of a downer. The most fun was the cog train up Pikes Peak...I still have the blanket that I made my ex buy me because I didn't anticipate how frigid it would be up there.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 3, 2015)

Sherry said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Having to shovel feet of snow, now THAT's exciting, good exercise too.


----------



## Sherry (Jan 3, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



That's why boyfriends were invented.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 3, 2015)

Sherry said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



I actually don't mind shoveling the snow. Of course, at times I do, but it's not so bad.  I've lived here my whole life, so it's really all I know.


----------



## Sherry (Jan 3, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I grew up in the Chicago burbs, so I'm no stranger to snow...most people, even back in the 80's, had snow blowers.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 3, 2015)

Sherry said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Not me.  Just a shovel.    I live in a townhouse unit though, so my landlords plow most of it.  I just have to do my own entrance ways, clean off my car and shovel around my car.  Last year we had a TON of snow though, so I actually did quite a bit of shoveling.  Not so this year so far.


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 3, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> View attachment 35527
> 
> Yesterday I drove to Great Lakes to pick up some prescriptions that they told me would be ready to be picked up yesterday.  I got there and the pharmacy was closed for the New Year's holiday.  So, I have to drive all the way back there again on Monday.  Anyway, on the way home we decided to stop at Marytown and visit the gift shop there.  I was floored when I walked in to see this fellow standing there.  I talked to him for several minutes, asked him to bless me, made the sign of the cross, told him all about myself but I never got any sort of response.  I figured it was because I had not yet completed my RCIA training yet and was not fully a Catholic and that was the reason I got no reply from him.  A few moment later, one of the sales ladies from the gift shop asked if she would like for her to take my photo with Pope Francis.  I said yes and she did.  Afterwards she stated how life-like the cardboard photo aid was and I was floored.  I thought I had been talking to the real Pope.  Silly me.  Mrs. BBD said I was a dope.




That really is a cardboard cutout?  You sure couldn't tell it just from the photo.  But you and Mrs. BBD look splendid.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 3, 2015)

I have spent the last seven and a half hours going to get Aunt Betty, take her to urgent care, follow the ambulance to the big downtown hospital, and then wait in emergency with her until they finally admitted her for observation overnight about 45 minutes ago.  She had passed out and fallen last night in the wee hours--at least three times after piecing what little memory there was from everybody.  She really hurt herself but sustained no broken bones or serious injuries.  But she is 88 years old so I'm glad their keeping her overnight for observation.  She sure wasn't happy about it though.  But then she thought she would get to feeling better too which is why she waiting twelve hours to call me.  I was happy to do it, but I am exhausted.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 3, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Without lots of seasonings, chicken is cardboard. I rarely eat it other than Buffalo wings.
> ...


I'll eat it... It's like Chinese Buffalo wings.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 3, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I gave up shoveling snow at 50 and moved from CT to FL.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 4, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Sheila and Hombre's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
GW's daughter's friend Sachenda,
Ernie's friend and colleague Max and Mrs. Ernie,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Foxfyre's Aunt Betty,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 4, 2015)

Tornado warning here for the next half hour. Wish me luck.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 4, 2015)

Early morning here!  You night owls out there having fun with "Coast to Coast" or whatever.  Start of the first full week of 2015, so let's make it a good year.  In Salt Lake City, 24 and cloudy.  We will be inverted and smoggy for a week or so.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 4, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Tornado warning here for the next half hour. Wish me luck.



Good luck!  Hope you made it through alright!


----------



## Wake (Jan 4, 2015)

Good morning guys. How's it going today?

Finally getting snow out here in SE Wisconsin.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 4, 2015)

OFFICIAL MESSAGE FROM THE PRESIDENT OF THE BITCH ABOUT THE WEATHER CLUB.

Woke up this morning with about four inches of new snow on the ground.  Not happy.  That is all.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 4, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 35527
> ...



The Pope is a pretty snappy dresser.  Wonder who his tailor is?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 4, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Tornado warning here for the next half hour. Wish me luck.



We had a possible tornado near my place some years ago.  It was a really bad storm.  My neighbors chickens didn't lay eggs for almost two weeks afterwards.


----------



## Wake (Jan 4, 2015)

Anyone else still working on leftover Christmas cookies?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 4, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> OFFICIAL MESSAGE FROM THE PRESIDENT OF THE BITCH ABOUT THE WEATHER CLUB.
> 
> Woke up this morning with about four inches of new snow on the ground.  Not happy.  That is all.


We only picked up about a half an inch, on top of the remaining 4 inches left that hasn't melted yet.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 4, 2015)

Sherry said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Here's my idea of a great way to shovel snow...and it's warm with a cup holder for your coffee.


----------



## Sherry (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 4, 2015)

Harumpf!  Still no snow to speak of here.  Even the overcast has cleared up, and clear skies mean cold temps.  The past 24 hours have seen our first single-digit temps so far this winter.  It was a beautiful night, certainly.  I watched the (almost) full moon transit the sky and the Northern Lights were out in all their glory!
I decided on Chicken Kiev, and I make it pretty much the same way Foxy described.  Served with a side of rice and steamed green veggies, it should be just right.  I'm also going to make a Hollandaise sauce for any who might want to gravy-up.

Sorry to read about Aunt Betty, Foxy.  I hope she recovers from her hurts and they are able to pinpoint the cause of her problem.


----------



## R.D. (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 4, 2015)

Wake said:


> Anyone else still working on leftover Christmas cookies?


Nope, already cleared them off my computer.......


----------



## Sherry (Jan 4, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else still working on leftover Christmas cookies?
> ...



My 16-year old son polished them off in no time.


----------



## R.D. (Jan 4, 2015)

USA weather experts confirm the polar vortex is set to return next week Daily Mail Online


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 4, 2015)

Good morning Wake, good to see you, and good morning everybody.  I feel like something the cat dragged out but things are improving the longer I stay up.  Just got a call from Aunt Betty and they're keeping her another day, so I'm headed up to her place to pick up some stuff she needs and will deliver them to the hospital.

Checked the news in southern Alabama and there's nothing about storm damage so I'm assuming the folks in and around Ernie's place are okay.  Looks like they're in for some really cold weather for them though.

Chilly here, but clear with bright blue skies so I figure it will warm up at least into the high 30's to maybe 40 today.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 4, 2015)

R.D. said:


> USA weather experts confirm the polar vortex is set to return next week Daily Mail Online


Are these the same forecasters who said it would be sunny and 90s here?

(Granted they did say it would be sometime during the summer.........)


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 4, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




I want to drive one of these snow plows.  What a neat job to have


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 4, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Tornado warning here for the next half hour. Wish me luck.
> ...


No sweat! It got windy and we got some torrential rain and lightning, but no twisters here. I was up watching radar til 3 AM.


----------



## alan1 (Jan 4, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Alaska, at least the real Alaska, is not for the faint-hearted or the lazy.  Try cutting and splitting enough wood to heat a small home for the winter.


I'm not faint of heart but I will admit that I can be lazy
When I was growing up, the only source of heat we had for the house was a fireplace, so my brother and I spent all summer splitting firewood.  But that was northern CA, not Alaska, so I'm sure the firewood heat went a lot further.
There ain't no way I'd move to Alaska, not even a city in Alaska.  I don't like the cold.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 5, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Sheila and Hombre's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
GW's daughter's friend Sachenda,
Ernie's friend and colleague Max and Mrs. Ernie,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Foxfyre's Aunt Betty,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.





P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 5, 2015)

I mentioned before the for the last month we've had this extremely friendly kitten showing up at the back door every couple of days wanting to be fed, came in the back door twice and had confrontations with our oldest cat Jasper before running back outside.  Well tonight the wife was feeling guilty about not taking the kitten in so when the cat showed up this afternoon she brought her in and fed her.  Jasper did his growling thing when he realized she was in the house and the kitten stayed in the back room "hiding" from Jasper.  Eventually I took the kitten into my office, put a litter box down with a bed, some food and water and closed the door with me in there.  Hours later the kitty is resting, the door is open, Jasper will "sulk" into the office, the kitten and he just watch each other then Jasper comes out, walks up to me with his tail up and I reassure him he's still the number one "son".  He seems to be getting used to the idea as is the kitten.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 5, 2015)

You are good pet Dad, Ringel.

And good morning to everyone.


----------



## Wake (Jan 5, 2015)

Well, I was all set to go to work today @7am-7:30pm, but the charge nurse called @5:30am and cancelled me. Apparently, when there's too many CNAs/RNs per patients, some of us get cut for the day. There must have been 2-3 patients on our wing that left yesterday. So now I'm at home, already showered and ready for the friggin' day, and I've got no work to do. I am going insane. Work is pretty much my life atm, and I don't have much of a life outside of it. Already drank four cups of coffee so there's no chance of catching a few ZZZs, either.

HRMPH. My tiny little bedroom is immaculate, whole gas tank was filled on only $23 because gas is only $1.99 right now, and I have little to do but mope around and feel sorry for myself for getting cancelled. Would go outside, but it's a frozen wasteland, and I feel duped out of 12.5 solid hours of good work. I miss working my ass off, sweating off the pounds... hell, I even miss the painful blisters. Makes me feel like I'm living. Getting s*** done. Don't want to play video games because I'm prone to addiction, so now I'm galavanting across various websites just to keep myself from going nuts. Damn it. Freezing and bored. Never got cancelled before, either. If retirement is going to feel just as pointless as being cancelled, then I don't ever want to retire. I wanna keep flexing these turkey wings until I can't lift them any more.

*Keeps checking Yahoo and Hospital Server emails*
*C'mon, come on! Send me an email. Give me some more work. Do you have any shifts that need to be covered???*
*Hyperventilating with crazy eyes*

Crud. I do not like being cancelled. Not only do I not get paid, but it completely breaks the cycle of work I've become used to, if only momentarily. I think I'll call up the charge nurse soon and see if they need any shifts covered this week. They've got me working three 12-hour shifts per week. Beats being homeless (as I was for a month a long while ago) or having to work paltry shifts in home care. The hospital is only 6 minutes away and offers relatively stable hours. What I need is a hobby, besides studying. Mafia is fun, but my brain gets drained so much from work (multi-tasking) that I can't brain when I need to for the games. Maybe I'll make a couple pots of coffee, roll up into a cocoon with 6 quilts, and dream about more work and the future.

God I hate Winter. Spring can't come soon enough.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 5, 2015)

You're cancelled and I get a call to come in 3 hours early. I am 15 minutes out of bed and about to leave the house. I'll trade ya.


----------



## Wake (Jan 5, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> You're cancelled and I get a call to come in 3 hours early. I am 15 minutes out of bed and about to leave the house. I'll trade ya.



I'd love to if able. 

I feel batty right now without work. Like a hamster who's suddenly lost its wheel.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 5, 2015)

Wake said:


> Anyone else still working on leftover Christmas cookies?



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!  I am working on NOT having any of those and I have dropped the two lbs. I gained, from having too many of those....


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 5, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> You are good pet Dad, Ringel.
> 
> And good morning to everyone.



Thanks Jakey and a _very good morning to you,_ as well.


----------



## Wake (Jan 5, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else still working on leftover Christmas cookies?
> ...



I'm still workin' on them! Mwa ha ha ha. Some are a bit hard now, but edible. The Mexican Wedding Cakes, however, are still scrumptious. Next year I'm going to try making Russian Tea Cakes with black walnut chunks.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 5, 2015)

Wake said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > You're cancelled and I get a call to come in 3 hours early. I am 15 minutes out of bed and about to leave the house. I'll trade ya.
> ...



For heaven's sake, Wake, why would you worry about addiction to video games if you're crawling the walls?  Or get a new hobby.  Take up knitting or crocheting or fashion design or gourmet cooking or whittling or karaoke or wood working. Teach yourself guitar.'

Happy to have you back here though.  

Retirement for me has been almost too busy--I seem to have less time to just crash and do nothing than was the case when I was working full time.  Right now, we're on stand by waiting for a call from the hospital that Aunt Betty has been sprung so we can go get her. Until then, no longer range plans--like something that will take a few hours--are possible.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 5, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else still working on leftover Christmas cookies?
> ...



WB AA   And yeah, I'm rather happy that there are no more holiday goodies in the house.  I don't tend to overeat on them so much as I just feel better if I don't.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 5, 2015)

Oh and good morning all.

I watched the premiere of the new season of "Celebrity Apprentice" last night--episode 2 will be tonight in its regular time slot.  A really interesting group of celebrities this time--I knew who every one of them is which makes it more interesting--and a really eclectic bunch from Geraldo to Captain Sig from "Deadliest Catch".  I know its just another dumb reality thing, but somehow it does intrigue me--a really interesting observation of human nature, interpersonal dynamics, creativity, and ingenuity, but because there's nothing really at stake other than individual pride for these folks, you don't feel all that badly when they get fired.


----------



## Wake (Jan 5, 2015)

—Just got called in for work from 3pm-7:30pm, and next week Wednesday for a full day.

Woo-hoo! Life has meaning again!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 5, 2015)

Ahh yes the kitty saga continues......  Seems she slept well, had here shut in my office, more to protect her from an over territorial Jasper.  Fed her, and the other two of course this morning and left the door open, she hung out at the office door for a while staring down Jasper and finally worked her way around to the back door where she cried to be let out.  Took her out back, she ran around the back yard always coming back to the door so I took her back in........  Not what she wanted.  Ten minutes later I here this commotion and she's climbing the back door crying even louder so I let her out.  Guess she didn't mind the food and a warm place to sleep but seems to prefer being outside.  She'll be back.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 5, 2015)

Wake said:


> —Just got called in for work from 3pm-7:30pm, and next week Wednesday for a full day.
> 
> Woo-hoo! Life has meaning again!


I was gonna say, if you've nothing to do I have some sewing that needs to be done.......


----------



## Wake (Jan 5, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > —Just got called in for work from 3pm-7:30pm, and next week Wednesday for a full day.
> ...



Eh, I was never much for sewing. Some of the nurses I work with make scarves and hoods with yarn. It's an alien art to me. Although I do appreciate warm clothing, like a high-quality sweater. Chances are if I tried sewing I'd probably sew my clumsy fingers together on accident.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 5, 2015)

Wake said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...


I need to make a set of 1750s breeches, shirt, a waist coat and a frock coat.


----------



## Wake (Jan 5, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Oh hell, I don't have the skill for that.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 5, 2015)

Wake said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > You're cancelled and I get a call to come in 3 hours early. I am 15 minutes out of bed and about to leave the house. I'll trade ya.
> ...


OK Home for an hour and a half. We have changed our soda system from Pepsi to Coca Cola and had Coke in at 8 to replace the lines, compressor, CO2 system. 
Max had a 10 AM appointment for his daily IV antibiotics, so I had to be there while he was gone.
I'll be back in at 1:00 to get the bar ready to open and set up for poker. I should be out of there shortly before 2 AM.

The one attraction for you, I suppose, to go in in my place is my virtually unlimited bar tab.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 5, 2015)

I wish I could indulge my video game addictions without ever having to worry about working!

I mean, the work I do now isn't really *work*, but I'll have to do real work again at some point.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 5, 2015)

Wake said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...



I do.  I used to make most of my own clothes and quite a few shirts for Hombre and outfits for the kids when they were little.  But I haven't had my sewing machine out of its box for at least 25 years now and I'm sure my skills are rusty.  But I would have fun making something like that.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 5, 2015)

Wake said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...


Eons ago one of the skills the Navy taught us recruits was basic sewing skills, there's no seamstresses on board ships beides my mom would occasionally make clothes so I saw it done when I was a kid.  When I became involved in reenacting we had to make and repair a lot of our stuff or pay very high prices for uniforms and equipment.  Heck I even hand sewed a wall tent and an A frame tent, saved me $80 at the time.  
The wife made her own Victorian era dresses after being trained by Harriet Engler, a well know seamstress that specializes in historically accurate clothing. 
What I'm debating is buying a pre-formed "tricorn" (modern term) hat or dressing out a blank.  A wool felt blank will run me around $35 then there's the trim, lining, proper thread, ribbons and cockade/button not to mention steaming the brim to bend it properly into place.  Or I can buy one pre-made (wool felt) for $65 or a beaver felt for $200. 

This is a blank;






Here's the pre-made wool felt;
(No that's not me.)






Here's the one I really want, the beaver felt.  A beaver felt blank is $160, the finished hat is $200.......


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 5, 2015)

Left the house early (0630) and drove to Great Lakes to pick up my prescriptions and got there and home again at 1230.  Not a good day outside here.  It was -10 when I left and it's warmed up to a balmy -1.  Weatherman says beginning around 1830 or so we will be getting snow over night into tomorrow morning.  He says we might get between 4 to 6 inches.  Don't know about the rest of you but I'm already ready for spring!


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 5, 2015)

Create my own clothing with cloth, needle and thread?  Hell, I can barely sew together a tear in my premade clothing, let alone completely make something from scratch!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 5, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


Those are indeed awesome.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 5, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.
> 
> And we're still keeping vigil for
> 
> ...


How did you get a picture of my driveway?!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 5, 2015)

alan1 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Alaska, at least the real Alaska, is not for the faint-hearted or the lazy.  Try cutting and splitting enough wood to heat a small home for the winter.
> ...


I don't know about cold.  There are lots of places as cold as, or colder than here.  Although, it did finally snap cold, -12F here at my "country" place.  It's taken about three hours to get the inside temp up past 50 but it's plenty comfy now.  I expect we'll get a great light show out here, no civilization to speak of, and the Northern Lights have been very active the past few days.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 5, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Where do you get your patterns, or do you make your own?  I made a few costumes from pictures, but making your own patterns can be tricky.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 5, 2015)

I count myself fortunate.  My mother taught us to sew at an early age.  If I wanted "new" clothes in a style of my choosing, instead of hand-me-downs, I had to sew my own.  My father taught us woodworking and construction basics.  My dad was also the talented cook in the house and I still use many of his original recipes.  Well, except his chili...that stuff could burn your socks off!  Of course, I grew up in a time when families had few modern amusements and we engaged each other, parents and siblings.  I was very pleased when my daughter told me that the granddaughters had requested, and received, several board games for Christmas.  They found out how much fun those are from the time they spent up here, at the cabin.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 5, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...


The breeches, waist coat and frock patterns are J.P. Ryan patterns, considered the most accurate for the Colonial era through the Revolution, the shirt pattern is from Kanniks Korner, another distributor of historic patterns.

I'll do the shirt first because it's been awhile since I've done anything this intensive and shirts are relatively easy.  The breeches are supposed to be the most difficult, pretty complex, waist coats and frocks really aren't that hard.
The shirt and breeches I'll do in pure linen, the waist coat and frock in melton wool or also in linen.
Cotton was expensive during the colonial era as the Crown barred the American colonies from growing cotton as it would interfere with the Indian Cotton Trade.  Most cotton goods were imported, linen and wool were the fabrics of the day.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 5, 2015)

There are vendors who "somewhat" cater to reenactors, they offer nearly correct period items at reduced prices and even the more correct vendors offer clothing, accoutrements and tenting in cotton because pure linen can be really expensive.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 5, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Have you ever felted wool?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 5, 2015)

OFFICIAL MESSAGE FROM THE PRESIDENT OF THE BITCH ABOUT THE WEATHER CLUB.

The temperature outside is below zero.  It's snowing briskly and the wind is blowing.  Because I have cleaned up my language a bit, I will not tell you how I honestly feel about this weather but I will offer up this advice.  Throw another log on the fire and sleep close to somebody special tonight.  That is all.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 5, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


>



I'll be hiding under the bed with Taco.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 5, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Left the house early (0630) and drove to Great Lakes to pick up my prescriptions and got there and home again at 1230.  Not a good day outside here.  It was -10 when I left and it's warmed up to a balmy -1.  Weatherman says beginning around 1830 or so we will be getting snow over night into tomorrow morning.  He says we might get between 4 to 6 inches.  Don't know about the rest of you but I'm already ready for spring!




It was 82 today here in Flawduh.  And yes I know....we suck.


----------



## R.D. (Jan 5, 2015)

I'll be here tomorrow


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 5, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Left the house early (0630) and drove to Great Lakes to pick up my prescriptions and got there and home again at 1230.  Not a good day outside here.  It was -10 when I left and it's warmed up to a balmy -1.  Weatherman says beginning around 1830 or so we will be getting snow over night into tomorrow morning.  He says we might get between 4 to 6 inches.  Don't know about the rest of you but I'm already ready for spring!
> ...


You don't suck, but those temps do!  That's too dang hot, especially in January.


----------



## alan1 (Jan 5, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> I don't know about cold.  There are lots of places as cold as, or colder than here.  Although, it did finally snap cold, -12F here at my "country" place.  It's taken about three hours to get the inside temp up past 50 but it's plenty comfy now.  I expect we'll get a great light show out here, no civilization to speak of, and the Northern Lights have been very active the past few days.


To me, an inside temp of 50 is pretty darn cold.  My human body standard operating temp is 98.6, anything less than ambient temp of 72 and I start feeling cold.  I don't even like it when the outside temp goes below 50.  During the summer when temps get to the high 90's, it doesn't bother me, sure seems to bother most other people though.  My body is naturally pretty lean, not much natural insulation on it so it makes sense (to me).  
I'll forgo northern lights for a comfortable 75 degrees in my house during winter.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 5, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


No, never felt (he, he) the need to.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 5, 2015)

I have a better chance of polar bears or penguins tomorrow.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 5, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


>


I see you're planning a trip to Roswell........


----------



## Spare_change (Jan 5, 2015)

Well, we still got 3 inches of snow in the yard, and I called in for a tee time for Thursday ....

can't figure out if that's confidence or just plain stupidity.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 5, 2015)

Spare_change said:


> Well, we still got 3 inches of snow in the yard, and I called in for a tee time for Thursday ....
> 
> can't figure out if that's confidence or just plain stupidity.


Pink balls.......


----------



## Sherry (Jan 5, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Well, we still got 3 inches of snow in the yard, and I called in for a tee time for Thursday ....
> ...



Why not blue??


----------



## Spare_change (Jan 5, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...




I have no doubt ......


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 6, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Sheila and Hombre's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
GW's daughter's friend Sachenda,
Ernie's friend and colleague Max and Mrs. Ernie,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Foxfyre's Aunt Betty,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 6, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> I count myself fortunate.  My mother taught us to sew at an early age.  If I wanted "new" clothes in a style of my choosing, instead of hand-me-downs, I had to sew my own.  My father taught us woodworking and construction basics.  My dad was also the talented cook in the house and I still use many of his original recipes.  Well, except his chili...that stuff could burn your socks off!  Of course, I grew up in a time when families had few modern amusements and we engaged each other, parents and siblings.  I was very pleased when my daughter told me that the granddaughters had requested, and received, several board games for Christmas.  They found out how much fun those are from the time they spent up here, at the cabin.



I've never learned how to sew.  I am a most horrible sewer, even WITH a sewing machine.  The first time I ever used a sewing machine,  , now THAT was really funny.  I can't make a stitch in a straight line because the damn sewing machine is too fast!


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 6, 2015)

I darn a lot of socks around here....


----------



## mdk (Jan 6, 2015)

Good morning folks! I hope everyone is having a great morning thus far. I am debating if I am going to run this morning. It is terribly cold and there is a little snow on the ground. I may just have a lazy day instead.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 6, 2015)

Anytime Fitness, my ass.  It won't be anytime soon I feel fit.  I predict some pain before gain.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 6, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



No, no trip and I'm still here.  So apparently I wasn't old enough.    (cough)


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 6, 2015)

Good morning all.  Already a balmy 38 degrees here under a clear sky so blue it hurts your eyes to look at it.   And while many of you are in the deep freeze, we're looking for temps in the mid 50's today.  I know.  I know.  It isn't fair.

Hopefully I have a day to dig out.  We got Aunt Betty home from the hospital yesterday afternoon and  she and Uncle Ed seem to be doing okay today.  WIll be taking her for a doctor's appointment tomorrow, but I'm happy to have a day today with nothing scheduled as a have to do.  Hombre will be off to his volunteer job at the hospital in an hour or so and I hope to reorganize a bit here in the office and possibly elsewhere.

I do need to get the Senior Saints winter newsletter out.

Everybody have a good Tuesday.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 6, 2015)

It's Tuesday so that means I have already taken Mrs. BBD down to the church so she can quilt with the other ladies that gather up there on Tuesday mornings to quilt.  I need to drive over to Oregon to drop off a package with UPS and other than that no other plans for today.  Maybe I will take the package around lunch time and eat lunch out someplace.  Maybe not.  I have a yearning for a nice PB&J along with a cold glass of milk.  Guess I will eat lunch and then take the package.  We got about 4 inches of snow last night and tonight it is suppose to be bitterly cold with wind chills into the -30 range tomorrow.  I may not even get out of bed tomorrow!!!  How many more days until spring?


----------



## Sherry (Jan 6, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> It's Tuesday so that means I have already taken Mrs. BBD down to the church so she can quilt with the other ladies that gather up there on Tuesday mornings to quilt.  I need to drive over to Oregon to drop off a package with UPS and other than that no other plans for today.  Maybe I will take the package around lunch time and eat lunch out someplace.  Maybe not.  I have a yearning for a nice PB&J along with a cold glass of milk.  Guess I will eat lunch and then take the package.  We got about 4 inches of snow last night and tonight it is suppose to be bitterly cold with wind chills into the -30 range tomorrow.  I may not even get out of bed tomorrow!!!  How many more days until spring?



How many days until Spring 2015


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 6, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > It's Tuesday so that means I have already taken Mrs. BBD down to the church so she can quilt with the other ladies that gather up there on Tuesday mornings to quilt.  I need to drive over to Oregon to drop off a package with UPS and other than that no other plans for today.  Maybe I will take the package around lunch time and eat lunch out someplace.  Maybe not.  I have a yearning for a nice PB&J along with a cold glass of milk.  Guess I will eat lunch and then take the package.  We got about 4 inches of snow last night and tonight it is suppose to be bitterly cold with wind chills into the -30 range tomorrow.  I may not even get out of bed tomorrow!!!  How many more days until spring?
> ...



I just looked it up.  Spring is 73 days away.  Hope the time will pass quickly...


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm hoping we get some snow here before Spring comes.  Some of you people stuck in deep drifts, send a little my way!  Not too much, just enough to do some sledding with the little one.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 6, 2015)

We're in Santa Fe, filled up when we arrived........ $1.64 a gallon........


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I count myself fortunate.  My mother taught us to sew at an early age.  If I wanted "new" clothes in a style of my choosing, instead of hand-me-downs, I had to sew my own.  My father taught us woodworking and construction basics.  My dad was also the talented cook in the house and I still use many of his original recipes.  Well, except his chili...that stuff could burn your socks off!  Of course, I grew up in a time when families had few modern amusements and we engaged each other, parents and siblings.  I was very pleased when my daughter told me that the granddaughters had requested, and received, several board games for Christmas.  They found out how much fun those are from the time they spent up here, at the cabin.
> ...


I like to sew.  Some day, I hope to have time to start making quilts with my granddaughters.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 6, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> I darn a lot of socks around here....


Hand darn?  I used to do that, too.  At least I know how, should it ever become necessary.  I even have a darning egg!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 6, 2015)

Too cold to snow here now.  Beautiful, clear day.  Mt McKinley was absolutely breathtaking, bathed in alpenglow, framed by an almost Wedgewood blue sky.  I hope everyone had a great day.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 6, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Hey, I can sew buttons.  Sew there!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 6, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Left the house early (0630) and drove to Great Lakes to pick up my prescriptions and got there and home again at 1230.  Not a good day outside here.  It was -10 when I left and it's warmed up to a balmy -1.  Weatherman says beginning around 1830 or so we will be getting snow over night into tomorrow morning.  He says we might get between 4 to 6 inches.  Don't know about the rest of you but I'm already ready for spring!


We're not especially looking forward to a low of 21F early Thursday morning. She even felt well enough to come to Doc's today. She's by no means out of the woods either physically or emotionally. I'm more worried by the latter than the former at this point.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 7, 2015)

Very chilly day here.  It was -5 when I woke up.  The temp is all the way up to 0 now.  I'm so happy I can barely contain myself.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 7, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  Very busy morning here so far, but the weather is great and already up to high 40's and low 50's in the city, so come on down.  

I have medical taxi duty in a few so need to go get dressed appropriately to do that.  Ya'll have a great hump day--I can't believe it is Wednesday again already.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 7, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Very chilly day here.  It was -5 when I woke up.  The temp is all the way up to 0 now.  I'm so happy I can barely contain myself.


It's up to 46 here in Santa Fe, positively tropical........
BTW, after we arrived in Santa Fe yesterday the wife got a call from a recruiter for a contract job with the state of NM in Albuquerque doing exactly what she was doing at the hospital in Trinidad only this job would be the Project Manager position ensuring contract compliance with a specific contract to upgrade hospital coding software to meet ACA compliance.  It's only a 6 month contract but it pays very well and supposedly there is only one other candidate.  Now the waiting starts as the state HR people are involved........


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 7, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Very chilly day here.  It was -5 when I woke up.  The temp is all the way up to 0 now.  I'm so happy I can barely contain myself.
> ...



I will send positive vibes Ringel.  The state has been so mired deeply in nepotism and cronyism for so long, I don't know whether an 'outsider' can be too hopeful.  However there are some positive signs that some of that may be changing so there is room for some hope.

Some years back Hombre was assured that the state would hire the most qualified applicant for an open position.  And because we were privy to some inside information, we KNEW that he had impeccable credentials, tremendous references, and more experience than ANY other candidate for the job he applied for, and he scored 100% on the required proficiency exam--no other candidate scored higher than the high 80 percentiles.  He never got a call for an interview.

But like I said, that was then and this is now, and the winds have been changing of late so we'll keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 7, 2015)

During the time I left the house to go take Aunt Betty for her doctor's appointment, we got a brisk cold north wind at near gale force plus the temperature dropped 20 degrees in less than an hour.  Skies are still clear and no precip in sight from any direction, other than some fog developing over the higher mountains, but it got unpleasant out there in a hurry.  I'm ready for spring.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 7, 2015)

Just got back from Santa Fe.  As we left the front had moved in, high winds with temps in the low 30s, we drove in freezing fog from the top of Glorieta Pass to the top of Raton Pass with temps in the low twenties and high teens.  Slipped up the driveway, got out of the car too fast and ended up on my back.......  Luckily it was the Prius and I didn't have a chance to fully stand erect. 
Ice skated to the back door grabbed the kitty litter so I could unpack the car........  The "kids" are happy we're home but still pissed we were gone overnight...... as usual......


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 7, 2015)

It's only supposed to get to 58 tomorrow here in Flawduh.  Time to get out the big parka.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 7, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Just got back from Santa Fe.  As we left the front had moved in, high winds with temps in the low 30s, we drove in freezing fog from the top of Glorieta Pass to the top of Raton Pass with temps in the low twenties and high teens.  Slipped up the driveway, got out of the car too fast and ended up on my back.......  Luckily it was the Prius and I didn't have a chance to fully stand erect.
> Ice skated to the back door grabbed the kitty litter so I could unpack the car........  The "kids" are happy we're home but still pissed we were gone overnight...... as usual......



But did you hurt yourself?


----------



## Sherry (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 7, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just got back from Santa Fe.  As we left the front had moved in, high winds with temps in the low 30s, we drove in freezing fog from the top of Glorieta Pass to the top of Raton Pass with temps in the low twenties and high teens.  Slipped up the driveway, got out of the car too fast and ended up on my back.......  Luckily it was the Prius and I didn't have a chance to fully stand erect.
> ...


Outside of my left elbow is a little sore but nothing broken other than my sense of common sense.  Shoulda known it was icy but was in too big of a hurry to finally get out of the car and in the house.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 7, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Very chilly day here.  It was -5 when I woke up.  The temp is all the way up to 0 now.  I'm so happy I can barely contain myself.
> ...


Good Luck, Ringel (and Mrs. Ringel).


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 7, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


Years ago, I applied for a state job.  Scored over 100% (due to a veteran preference), made it to the final round and was "bounced" because someone who could claim a "native" preference applied the last day the position was open.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 7, 2015)

It is going to be freezing here tomorrow with a high of 19 and low of 14 but "feel like" temperatures in the single digits.  I won't be leaving the house tomorrow.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 7, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> It's only supposed to get to 58 tomorrow here in Flawduh.  Time to get out the big parka.



No fair!  I would love to have those temps!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 8, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Sheila and Hombre's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
GW's daughter's friend Sachenda,
Ernie's friend and colleague Max and Mrs. Ernie,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Foxfyre's Aunt Betty,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 8, 2015)

Good morning everyone.  Wow, musta been really worn out from that drive yesterday, went to bed at 10PM and woke up at 8 this morning...... 10 hours.......


----------



## peach174 (Jan 8, 2015)

Morning

It's not very cold here but is very cloudy. Maybe we will get some rain.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 8, 2015)

It's cold.  Woke up to -6 and the wind chill brings it down to something between -25 to -30 degrees.  I won't venture too far away from the coffee pot today!


----------



## R.D. (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 8, 2015)

It was 18F at 7:15 here in Foley. It's up to 29 with a forecast high of 41. It should be back up to mid 60's day time and low 50's over night by mid week.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2015)

It was really cold this morning, but now that it's really sunny, it's not so bad.  It's not very windy either.  I can deal with the cold fine most of the time as long as it isn't windy.  The wind is what really kills me in the winter time!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 8, 2015)

Good morning all.  Finally made it up to 32 degrees as noon approaches.  Won't get a whole lot more warm than that today.  Beautiful clear bright blue skies though.  The only precip showing up on the radar within several states is in far southern Arizona and it does look like it might be moving into Peach's part of the world but not ours.

Finishing up the Senior Saints newsletter and tidying up my desk are the designated chores today.  Plus deciding on something interesting to make for dinner tonight.  Ya'll all have a great Thursday.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> It was really cold this morning, but now that it's really sunny, it's not so bad.  It's not very windy either.  I can deal with the cold fine most of the time as long as it isn't windy.  The wind is what really kills me in the winter time!



I'm with you.  I can handle the cold.  But I hate the wind at any time of year but most especially when it is bitter cold.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 8, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> It's cold.  Woke up to -6 and the wind chill brings it down to something between -25 to -30 degrees.  I won't venture too far away from the coffee pot today!



That's dangerous wind chill BBD.  Frost bite weather within a few minutes.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 8, 2015)

The game in Green Bay on Sunday should be interesting.  Any idea what the temps will be BBD?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 8, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  Finally made it up to 32 degrees as noon approaches.  Won't get a whole lot more warm than that today.  Beautiful clear bright blue skies though.  The only precip showing up on the radar within several states is in far southern Arizona and it does look like it might be moving into Peach's part of the world but not ours.
> 
> Finishing up the Senior Saints newsletter and tidying up my desk are the designated chores today.  Plus deciding on something interesting to make for dinner tonight.  Ya'll all have a great Thursday.


All the way up to 33.5F a couple miles down the road. I just took the outside thermometer out of direct sunlight. In a few minutes, we'll see what we get here in the low spot about 40 feet lower in altitude.

Yes Foxy 40 feet is significant here. In Albuquerque, you might rise up 40 feet in a block, here at 24' above sea level, a valley between ridges can get significantly colder than a higher ridge a couple miles away.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 8, 2015)

It's probably akin to pissing in the wind but I just sent a nastygram to Pepsico concerning utilizing stocking space with one of their products and their lack of a simple understanding of basic market analysis.  The wife drinks the Diet Mountain Dew in the 24 oz six pack bottles, local Pepsi distributors always stock a 90%/10% split regular to diet.  When not on sale the diet is always gone within 2 days, on sale weeks it's gone within a few hours.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 8, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all.  Finally made it up to 32 degrees as noon approaches.  Won't get a whole lot more warm than that today.  Beautiful clear bright blue skies though.  The only precip showing up on the radar within several states is in far southern Arizona and it does look like it might be moving into Peach's part of the world but not ours.
> ...



I don't know how much difference 40 feet makes here but Albuquerque goes from a low of 4900 ft along the river to a high of about 6000 feet or so close to the mountain.  But just looking at all the Wunderground stations around the city, difference in elevation can affect the temperatures by several degrees within a few blocks.  And we have three different weather forecasts every day--one for the heights, one for the valley, and one for the west mesa as conditions can vary broadly between them.  We are about 10 minutes from my Aunt and Uncles place if we don't catch any lights--I'm guessing maybe 2-1/2 miles as the crow flies?  They can get six inches of snow at their house while Hombre and I see nary a snow flake.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 8, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> It's probably akin to pissing in the wind but I just sent a nastygram to Pepsico concerning utilizing stocking space with one of their products and their lack of a simple understanding of basic market analysis.  The wife drinks the Diet Mountain Dew in the 24 oz six pack bottles, local Pepsi distributors always stock a 90%/10% split regular to diet.  When not on sale the diet is always gone within 2 days, on sale weeks it's gone within a few hours.



It is definitely annoying when they stock so little of whatever is on sale.  Our local Albertson's store, however, always gives us a rain check for whatever they're out of if we ask for it.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 8, 2015)

Right now there's a 2 degree difference between here and the weather station 2 miles away at 65' elevation.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 8, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > It's probably akin to pissing in the wind but I just sent a nastygram to Pepsico concerning utilizing stocking space with one of their products and their lack of a simple understanding of basic market analysis.  The wife drinks the Diet Mountain Dew in the 24 oz six pack bottles, local Pepsi distributors always stock a 90%/10% split regular to diet.  When not on sale the diet is always gone within 2 days, on sale weeks it's gone within a few hours.
> ...


The problem here is they don't stock enough period, in most instances the diet in the 24oz bottles is gone the same day whether it's on sale or not.  Safeway stocks 6 sixpacks, Walmart stocks 8 six packs, that is all the space they allot for the diet.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 8, 2015)

Oh and I just got a call to set up a sleep study........ in Farmington NM.......... 6 hours away.......
Told them to find me another site, closer.......


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 8, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> The game in Green Bay on Sunday should be interesting.  Any idea what the temps will be BBD?



To use one of Foxfyre's more famous quotes, "Colder than a well digger's elbow".


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 8, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > The game in Green Bay on Sunday should be interesting.  Any idea what the temps will be BBD?
> ...



Uh huh.  Except that I don't say 'well digger' 

Just checked and the high in Green Bay on Sunday is predicted to be a balmy 19 degrees.  It is 4 degrees there right now.  Snow forecast for Friday and/or Saturday but not Sunday.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 8, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all.  Finally made it up to 32 degrees as noon approaches.  Won't get a whole lot more warm than that today.  Beautiful clear bright blue skies though.  The only precip showing up on the radar within several states is in far southern Arizona and it does look like it might be moving into Peach's part of the world but not ours.
> ...



My thermometer that's sitting in the sun facing west is all the way up to a blistering 25.  I don't know for sure what it dropped to overnight but at one point I saw 2 below zero.  Not quite down to Vortex levels of last year but getting close.

Which is nothing if you're in Minnesota or Vermont, but for a rickety drafty old farmhouse in Carolina it can be a challenge.  But I knew it was coming and had wood stockpiled so all I have to do would be to feed the woodstove's maw.

And paw.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 8, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



So should I pick the Panthers to win on Saturday?  It will be in the mid to upper 40's in Seattle but there could be rain showers which would make mid 40's pretty miserable.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 8, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



I have spoken in error.  I believe the correct phrase is "Colder than a witches elbow."  Please pardon me.   BTW, look for Green Bay to win the game on Sunday.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 8, 2015)

No wood stove here. The central ait is a heat pump and will handle heating chores into the mid 30's or so. Much below that, the electric strip element kicks in and you can hear the electric meter spinning inside over the 250 watt/channel stereo.


----------



## Sherry (Jan 8, 2015)

I feel guilty complaining about my "cold" weather...I have the heat on, a blanket over me, and the blower is going on the fireplace. I'm still shivering.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 8, 2015)

Sherry said:


> I feel guilty complaining about my "cold" weather...I have the heat on, a blanket over me, and the blower is going on the fireplace. I'm still shivering.



No need to feel guilty.  I am much more hardened to cold weather than you are and I am sitting here wearing a heavy turtleneck shirt, a heavy sweatshirt over that, and have the little electric heater on my desk turned up full volume and close to me.  (And before somebody gets all cute, yes, I am also wearing heavy sweat pants, socks, and moccasins. )


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 8, 2015)

And I just got a wild hair to go make a lime jello salad for supper.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 8, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Yeah I have used the 'witch's elbow' line.  And I've also been informed that the 'witch's elbow' line is wrong too.


----------



## Sherry (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 8, 2015)

Uummmm, sitting here in sweat pants, socks, house shoes and a t-shirt, thinking about knockin' the temp down to 65.  Ten hours of sleep last night and I conk out for a 2 1/2 hour nap.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 8, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


>


Vodka makes a great substitute..... if you're outa water that is.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 8, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > It was really cold this morning, but now that it's really sunny, it's not so bad.  It's not very windy either.  I can deal with the cold fine most of the time as long as it isn't windy.  The wind is what really kills me in the winter time!
> ...


It wasn't really cold here, either, but the wind came up and holy cow!  The wind just rips the tears out of your eyes.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 8, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all.  Finally made it up to 32 degrees as noon approaches.  Won't get a whole lot more warm than that today.  Beautiful clear bright blue skies though.  The only precip showing up on the radar within several states is in far southern Arizona and it does look like it might be moving into Peach's part of the world but not ours.
> ...


We call those dips between ridges "cold sinks" up here.  Can have a 20 degree difference in a drop of a couple of feet.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 8, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Vodka in Russian means "little water".


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 8, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


Still warmer in Alaska than where y'all are.  We're close to freezing here, expecting freezing rain, of all things...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 8, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > I feel guilty complaining about my "cold" weather...I have the heat on, a blanket over me, and the blower is going on the fireplace. I'm still shivering.
> ...


Haha!  My place is heated to about 65 and I'm sitting here in a T-shirt and bvd's.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 8, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


We call those dips between ridges sexy..........


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> It's probably akin to pissing in the wind but I just sent a nastygram to Pepsico concerning utilizing stocking space with one of their products and their lack of a simple understanding of basic market analysis.  The wife drinks the Diet Mountain Dew in the 24 oz six pack bottles, local Pepsi distributors always stock a 90%/10% split regular to diet.  When not on sale the diet is always gone within 2 days, on sale weeks it's gone within a few hours.



I can't figure out why people seem to like Mountain Dew soda so much.  It seems like people become really addicted to that stuff.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Walmart is terrible anyway.  A new Market Basket just opened up here, and I will be shopping there from now on, I think.  They have a much better selection, and I think their prices are comparable with Walmart.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > It's probably akin to pissing in the wind but I just sent a nastygram to Pepsico concerning utilizing stocking space with one of their products and their lack of a simple understanding of basic market analysis.  The wife drinks the Diet Mountain Dew in the 24 oz six pack bottles, local Pepsi distributors always stock a 90%/10% split regular to diet.  When not on sale the diet is always gone within 2 days, on sale weeks it's gone within a few hours.
> ...


Very high caffeine content. I much prefer strong coffee.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



It's colder than a witches nipple!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



It seems no matter how warmly I dress, when it is blustery windy outside, it makes me so cold.  It also hurts my ears sometimes if not wearing a hat or something.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2015)

Sherry said:


> I feel guilty complaining about my "cold" weather...I have the heat on, a blanket over me, and the blower is going on the fireplace. I'm still shivering.



What is "your" cold weather Sherry?  Like 45?


----------



## Sherry (Jan 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > I feel guilty complaining about my "cold" weather...I have the heat on, a blanket over me, and the blower is going on the fireplace. I'm still shivering.
> ...



Ummm...50.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


We live in Podunk, we have to drive at least an hour to get any other choices which is why we're looking to move back to civilization.  It's my wife who likes the stuff, I can't stand it.  My soda poison is Coke Zero.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2015)

Sherry said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Well, I suppose if you are used to 80s, then that would be cold.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I don't know about how the Walmart in your area is, but in my area the market is just okay.  They really don't have a very good selection when it comes to meats and different cuts, and some of their stuff is not that cheap either.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


We say "colder than a witches tit in a brass bra in the dead of winter".


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


True.  I usually put on a windbreaker when the wind comes up.  It helps.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 8, 2015)

Sherry said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


That's a balmy summer day here!


----------



## Sherry (Jan 8, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Yeah, but with the windchill it feels like 46.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 8, 2015)

Sherry said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


Oh, hell, yeah!  I work outside, every night I work.  I know about wind chill...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


If you've ever been to a Super Target you'd know it's like comparing a Waldorf Astoria to a Motel 6......... That's how much better the Targets are though they tend to be a little more expensive.  
Also when we were down in Santa Fe on Tuesday we went to both Walmarts and the super Target, none of them even carried the Diet Mountain Dew in the 24oz bottles, according to someone we talked to there's a single family in the area who decides what gets stocked and what doesn't..........  If NM is still locked in the old west "cattleman" era where a small number of huge landowners control everything then maybe it's not somewhere I want to live.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 8, 2015)

Sherry said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


That's t-shirt and shorts weather.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 8, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I've tried to tell you before, New Mexico has much to condemn it and much to commend it.  But one thing is for certain, you cannot judge all of New Mexico by what you find in Santa Fe as Santa Fe marches to its own drum that is like no other.  Albuquerque is much more eclectic and offers more diversity and I have yet to fail to find anything important that I was looking for here.  And according to their internet advertisements, the Albuquerque Target stores carry 24 oz diet Mountain Dew.  

(I don't shop Target much anymore though it is convenient to my house because a few years ago they invited all the Salvation Army bell ringers off their property and Walmart, that is just a half mile or so further, didn't.  Just a personal thing.)


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 8, 2015)

It's snowing and blowing outside.  Mrs. BBD doesn't know it yet but I'm sleeping very close to her tonight!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 8, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



The Packers are currently favored by 6.  But I'm betting on the Cowboys even though it will be cold as ...........up there on Sunday.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 8, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Play it right and she'll think you're being affectionate.


----------



## Sherry (Jan 8, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> It's snowing and blowing outside.  Mrs. BBD doesn't know it yet but I'm sleeping very close to her tonight!



There's nothing better than a good snuggle bunny on a cold night.


----------



## R.D. (Jan 8, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> It's snowing and blowing outside.  Mrs. BBD doesn't know it yet but I'm sleeping very close to her tonight!


Be kind and make sure your feet are warm


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 8, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > It's snowing and blowing outside.  Mrs. BBD doesn't know it yet but I'm sleeping very close to her tonight!
> ...



Mrs. BBD's feet are always cold when she goes to bed at night and she puts them on me.  If she wasn't so warm in so many other places, I'd complain loudly.


----------



## Sherry (Jan 8, 2015)

R.D. said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > It's snowing and blowing outside.  Mrs. BBD doesn't know it yet but I'm sleeping very close to her tonight!
> ...



Rubbing your extremities against each other is part of the fun...plus it gets the blood flowing and warms things up.


----------



## R.D. (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 8, 2015)

R.D. said:


>



I've been guilty of doing that.


----------



## R.D. (Jan 8, 2015)

Sherry said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Sa-weet 






My marriage has lost the romance I guess


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Now that is COLD!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



We don't have any Super Targets in my immediate area, just Walmart.  We have a Target, but it has no grocery store.  Oh well, it's always an adventure going to Walmart.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 8, 2015)

Okay, the little kitty returned today, fed her and she disappeared until an hour ago, opened the back door, she came in and started munching on cat food.  Fully expected her to want to go back out but she started exploring, when the other two discovered she was inside Boo the youngest started hissing at her then ran under the bed, she followed him purring and trilling.  Jasper sat on the bed looking very unhappy.  Well she found the vat nip infused cat rug and now she's playing, wanting to make friends with Jasper who's keeping his distance but not letting her out of his sight so she keeps coming up to him wanting to play.  He hisses but just stares at her, it's kinda funny to watch. 
Boo's still hiding under the bed........


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 8, 2015)

Bend over in front of me and see what happens I dare you.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2015)

R.D. said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



  Why do us women always have cold hands and feet, and the men are always nice and toasty?  No fair!


----------



## Sherry (Jan 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



As the saying goes...


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 9, 2015)

My wife likes the bedroom about 37 degrees with the ceiling fan whipping up its own polar vortex. THEN she wants 3 comforters. If I play my cards right, and she falls asleep first, I turn off the ceiling fan and she'll start peeling back blankets onto my side and I'm warm enough to fall asleep.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 9, 2015)

I hate hot feet. I stick mine out with the fan on them. Sometimes I wet my feet, THEN stick the fan on them.
Mr. Gracie and I have separate bedrooms cuz we just can't handle our habits. He is always cold. I am always hot flashing and need my fan. He stays up til 3am. I go to bed around 12 or 1. He gets up at noon. I get up around 10ish. His room is a mess. It's his man cave. Mine is neat and very bohemian.
Works for us.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 9, 2015)

Went to bed early again yesterday, got about 7 hours sleep.  Woke up with Jasper and Boo on the bed, no idea where the little one slept in the house.  Thinking about calling her Gizmo after the good gremlin in the movie Gremlins because she makes the same trilling noises, very vocal, very "talkative".
As for us the wife usually sleeps with her feet uncovered no matter how cold it is, we have a fan on in the bedroom and the ceiling fan going in the great room for air movement and the last one to bed turns the house down to around 60.  As for covers, cotton sheets, a cotton summer blanket and a light summer blanket or summer quilt over that or we're both too hot.


----------



## R.D. (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 9, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Went to bed early again yesterday, got about 7 hours sleep.  Woke up with Jasper and Boo on the bed, no idea where the little one slept in the house.  Thinking about calling her Gizmo after the good gremlin in the movie Gremlins because she makes the same trilling noises, very vocal, very "talkative".
> As for us the wife usually sleeps with her feet uncovered no matter how cold it is, we have a fan on in the bedroom and the ceiling fan going in the great room for air movement and the last one to bed turns the house down to around 60.  As for covers, cotton sheets, a cotton summer blanket and a light summer blanket or summer quilt over that or we're both too hot.



My grandmother used to have a cat named Gizmo!  That is a great cat name.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 9, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Went to bed early again yesterday, got about 7 hours sleep.  Woke up with Jasper and Boo on the bed, no idea where the little one slept in the house.  Thinking about calling her Gizmo after the good gremlin in the movie Gremlins because she makes the same trilling noises, very vocal, very "talkative".
> ...


She'll probably be a part time house cat, despite the fact it's freezing drizzle outside she wanted back out this morning, started climbing the back door again so I let her out.  She'll be back anywhere from a few hours to a couple of days.  Heck she may "belong" to someone who lets her run, she knows humans have food and she knows how to use a litter box, her coat is shiny and clean so she appears healthy and well cared for.  
Also it could be she goes from house to house doing this which is why we only see her every three or four days on average.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 9, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Also it could be she goes from house to house doing this which is why we only see her every three or four days on average.



  She's a playa!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 9, 2015)

Well, the weather is a bit better here today.  It's above 0 and no wind today.  Supposed to get into the teens and then into the 20's tomorrow.  I'm ready for a little warm up.  Things not so good here today.  Jingles, my oldest beagle, is not feeling well.  She has been on the decline for some time now and I'm afraid she is near the end.  Taking her in for a visit with my buddy, the vet, around 11:00 a.m. today.  She's very wobbly and unstable on her feet.  She acts as though she may have had a stroke or something.  Will see what the vet has to say later today.  She's a grand old girl and I'd sure hate to loose her but she's been declining for some time now and I'm afraid she's near the end.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 9, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...




Blame it on our circulation. 
Why Do So Many Women Have Cold Hands and Feet 12 Health Mysteries Explained Real Simple
*Why Do So Many Women Have Cold Hands and Feet?*
Blame it on circulation. “The nerves that control blood flow to the hands and feet are more sensitive in women than in men,” says Mark Eskandari, M.D., a vascular surgeon at Northwestern Memorial Hospital, in Chicago. “So when the temperature drops, their vessels constrict more, warming blood flow slows, and their extremities feel cold.” Women also have lower blood pressure than men. “When they’re cold or stressed and their blood pressure drops, blood is redirected to the heart and away from the hands and feet,” he says. "Some experts believe that women tend to hold heat in the core, where the heart and uterus are, so they can protect developing fetuses," notes James Applegate, a family doctor in Grand Rapids, Michigan. But this is just a theory.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 9, 2015)

Good morning, all.  BBD, sorry about Jingles.  Sounds like she had a good life.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 9, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Well, the weather is a bit better here today.  It's above 0 and no wind today.  Supposed to get into the teens and then into the 20's tomorrow.  I'm ready for a little warm up.  Things not so good here today.  Jingles, my oldest beagle, is not feeling well.  She has been on the decline for some time now and I'm afraid she is near the end.  Taking her in for a visit with my buddy, the vet, around 11:00 a.m. today.  She's very wobbly and unstable on her feet.  She acts as though she may have had a stroke or something.  Will see what the vet has to say later today.  She's a grand old girl and I'd sure hate to loose her but she's been declining for some time now and I'm afraid she's near the end.



So sorry to hear about your dog.
It does not matter how old they get they are still our little babies
How old is she BBD?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 9, 2015)

peach174 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Absolutely true.  My wife has the coldest hands.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 9, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I had a cat like that when I lived in Tucson.
He had several homes that he went to in a 3 block radius and would stay one or two days at each house.
Each one of us had a different name for him.
I called him Mel.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 9, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I've yet to have those curses. Hands and feet always feel like the rest of my body. I do know of women who experience cold hands and feet and others who complain about always being cold, in general. I also know women who are always cold in a house or at work where others are feeling comfortable, but the heat is barely on.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 9, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Well, the weather is a bit better here today.  It's above 0 and no wind today.  Supposed to get into the teens and then into the 20's tomorrow.  I'm ready for a little warm up.  Things not so good here today.  Jingles, my oldest beagle, is not feeling well.  She has been on the decline for some time now and I'm afraid she is near the end.  Taking her in for a visit with my buddy, the vet, around 11:00 a.m. today.  She's very wobbly and unstable on her feet.  She acts as though she may have had a stroke or something.  Will see what the vet has to say later today.  She's a grand old girl and I'd sure hate to loose her but she's been declining for some time now and I'm afraid she's near the end.
> ...



True. The longer they are with us, the deeper the love and friendship.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 9, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Well, the weather is a bit better here today.  It's above 0 and no wind today.  Supposed to get into the teens and then into the 20's tomorrow.  I'm ready for a little warm up.  Things not so good here today.  Jingles, my oldest beagle, is not feeling well.  She has been on the decline for some time now and I'm afraid she is near the end.  Taking her in for a visit with my buddy, the vet, around 11:00 a.m. today.  She's very wobbly and unstable on her feet.  She acts as though she may have had a stroke or something.  Will see what the vet has to say later today.  She's a grand old girl and I'd sure hate to loose her but she's been declining for some time now and I'm afraid she's near the end.



Truly heartbreaking BBD. Why do the lives of our best friends have to come to an end. Rhetorical question.  I am so sorry for your pain and hope Jingles recovers. 

_To err is human. To forgive is canine. _


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 9, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> My wife likes the bedroom about 37 degrees with the ceiling fan whipping up its own polar vortex. THEN she wants 3 comforters. If I play my cards right, and she falls asleep first, I turn off the ceiling fan and she'll start peeling back blankets onto my side and I'm warm enough to fall asleep.


 I relate completely to her need for a freezing bedroom. It helps me sleep. I like it best when it is about 52° ( as lately ) and with the warming blankie ON!  I can still sleep okay when it is 60° but much higher than that, I have to have a fan on. And my blankie. 

When spring arrives, the nights are too warm and I sleep less and worse. Tossing and turning. Not very restful. If I have put in a harder than usual day at work, though, I can sleep through almost anything. The month of September being the annual exception.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 9, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Well, the weather is a bit better here today.  It's above 0 and no wind today.  Supposed to get into the teens and then into the 20's tomorrow.  I'm ready for a little warm up.  Things not so good here today.  Jingles, my oldest beagle, is not feeling well.  She has been on the decline for some time now and I'm afraid she is near the end.  Taking her in for a visit with my buddy, the vet, around 11:00 a.m. today.  She's very wobbly and unstable on her feet.  She acts as though she may have had a stroke or something.  Will see what the vet has to say later today.  She's a grand old girl and I'd sure hate to loose her but she's been declining for some time now and I'm afraid she's near the end.



Aw so sorry BBD.  It is a true act of love to make the decision when they have no quality of life left, but it is so hard.  And so hard to decide when that time has come.  Sending all possible comforting vibes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 9, 2015)

Hombre and I both like a cold bedroom for sleeping, summer and winter.  I do not sleep well when it is too warm and anything over 60 is too warm for me.  It is miserable sometimes on over night visits with folks when they keep their houses much warmer at night than we do.  That is wierd too when I am bundled up all winter when I am up and sometimes have to put on a sweater when the swamp cooler is running comfortably for Hombre in the summer.  Oh well.  I never claimed not to be weird

Enjoying coffee and thinking about what we should have for breakfast.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 9, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Hombre and I both like a cold bedroom for sleeping, summer and winter.  I do not sleep well when it is too warm and anything over 60 is too warm for me.  It is miserable sometimes on over night visits with folks when they keep their houses much warmer at night than we do.  That is wierd too when I am bundled up all winter when I am up and sometimes have to put on a sweater when the swamp cooler is running comfortably for Hombre in the summer.  Oh well.  I never claimed not to be weird
> 
> Enjoying coffee and thinking about what we should have for breakfast.


I'm having leftover pizza........


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 9, 2015)

Discussing how to clean, season and re-season cast iron cookware (among other things) on the muzzelloading forum, the general consensus is cooking cornbread in cast iron keeps it well seasoned.....  I'm catching hell because I hate cornbread........


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 9, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Hombre and I both like a cold bedroom for sleeping, summer and winter.  I do not sleep well when it is too warm and anything over 60 is too warm for me.  It is miserable sometimes on over night visits with folks when they keep their houses much warmer at night than we do.  That is wierd too when I am bundled up all winter when I am up and sometimes have to put on a sweater when the swamp cooler is running comfortably for Hombre in the summer.  Oh well.  I never claimed not to be weird
> 
> Enjoying coffee and thinking about what we should have for breakfast.


Room temperature is 68 degrees, period. At 70, the covers come off and I sweat. At 66, I have 3 comforters, a sweater, socks and sweat pants on and the blankets are pulled up over my head.


----------



## R.D. (Jan 9, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


As I get less younger lol my fingers are cold a lot,


Foxfyre said:


> Hombre and I both like a cold bedroom for sleeping, summer and winter.  I do not sleep well when it is too warm and anything over 60 is too warm for me.  It is miserable sometimes on over night visits with folks when they keep their houses much warmer at night than we do.  That is wierd too when I am bundled up all winter when I am up and sometimes have to put on a sweater when the swamp cooler is running comfortably for Hombre in the summer.  Oh well.  I never claimed not to be weird
> 
> Enjoying coffee and thinking about what we should have for breakfast.


I need it cold too.   I can't sleep without a big fluffy comforter


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 9, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Discussing how to clean, season and re-season cast iron cookware (among other things) on the muzzelloading forum, the general consensus is cooking cornbread in cast iron keeps it well seasoned.....  I'm catching hell because I hate cornbread........



How can any red blooded born and bred American hate cornbread????  (It isn't my favorite or my first choice either, but it does have its purposes.  You can't have pinto beans without cornbread.  And cornbread dressing for the turkey is the absolute best.)


----------



## Gracie (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm so sorry about Jingles, BBD. I know how you feel. We all do.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 9, 2015)

Got Jingles down to my buddy's vet clinic and he took a good look at her and did some lab work.  It appears that she has pancreatitis.  He's keeping her over night to give her some IV fluids and meds to stop her puking.  He's says she should be much better tomorrow and she will be able to come home then.  Keeping my fingers crossed for a speedy recovery.  Thanks everybody for your concerns.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 9, 2015)

I hope Jingles make a full recovery!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 9, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Discussing how to clean, season and re-season cast iron cookware (among other things) on the muzzelloading forum, the general consensus is cooking cornbread in cast iron keeps it well seasoned.....  I'm catching hell because I hate cornbread........
> ...


Since when did I ever claim to be red blooded........


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 9, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Got Jingles down to my buddy's vet clinic and he took a good look at her and did some lab work.  It appears that she has pancreatitis.  He's keeping her over night to give her some IV fluids and meds to stop her puking.  He's says she should be much better tomorrow and she will be able to come home then.  Keeping my fingers crossed for a speedy recovery.  Thanks everybody for your concerns.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 9, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Well in all honesty, you would probably make my list of those I might suspect of having at least one extra-terrestrial parent.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 9, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Got Jingles down to my buddy's vet clinic and he took a good look at her and did some lab work.  It appears that she has pancreatitis.  He's keeping her over night to give her some IV fluids and meds to stop her puking.  He's says she should be much better tomorrow and she will be able to come home then.  Keeping my fingers crossed for a speedy recovery.  Thanks everybody for your concerns.



She goes on the list at least for tonight.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 9, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Extra-terrestrial?  Nah.  Nobility.........


----------



## Gracie (Jan 9, 2015)

Foxfyre can you add Moki again for the list? Poor guy has sundowners (nice word for alzheimer) and is having a kinda rough time at night. We have tried meds, to no avail. He is very anxious at nighttime so the vet wants us to start him on xanax..which I am hesitant to do. I tried melatonin last night...and it didn't make him sleep better. Did for us, but not for him. Tonight, I am going to try it one more time...3mgs since he weighs 32 lbs and that is the dosage according to the pharmacist for a dog of that weight...and if it is still not working, THEN I will try the xanax. Or maybe Rescue Remedy or something similar. I just hate to have him on xanax if I can avoid it. 
Anyway...he is healthy otherwise..except still having that damn cancer in him although a slow growing one. Right now, it is the Sundowners I am trying to help him get thru. And us, too.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 9, 2015)

Yesterday I delivered the Meals on Wheels to a couple dozen residents. Never done it before. It was a a lot of fun.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 9, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Discussing how to clean, season and re-season cast iron cookware (among other things) on the muzzelloading forum, the general consensus is cooking cornbread in cast iron keeps it well seasoned.....  I'm catching hell because I hate cornbread........



Dat stuff too dry.  Had some combined with creamed corn though.  Slightly sweet and moist.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 9, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Hombre and I both like a cold bedroom for sleeping, summer and winter.  I do not sleep well when it is too warm and anything over 60 is too warm for me.  It is miserable sometimes on over night visits with folks when they keep their houses much warmer at night than we do.  That is wierd too when I am bundled up all winter when I am up and sometimes have to put on a sweater when the swamp cooler is running comfortably for Hombre in the summer.  Oh well.  I never claimed not to be weird
> ...



What happens at 76?


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 9, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> Yesterday I delivered the Meals on Wheels to a couple dozen residents. Never done it before. It was a a lot of fun.



Did you throw in a Bud Lite?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 9, 2015)

Made my Parmesan Chicken tonight.

Chicken breast cut into thick "fingers" 
A couple of large tablespoons of mayo (the cutlery tablespoons)
A cup of parmesan cheese
Garlic powder to taste
Onion powder to taste
Italian seasoning to taste
About a cup and a half of regular rolled oats ground

Pre-heat the oven to 350 degrees
Mix everything but the oats, coat the chicken fingers in the mayo mix, roll in oats, place on lightly oiled flat baking pan.
Bake for 20 minutes, turn on broiler and put under broiler till brown.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 9, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


The Continental Congress drafts the Declaration of Independence.......


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 9, 2015)

Those are some pretty sharp chicken breasts, if you cut your fingers with them...


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 9, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Thanks, I was guessing mandatory Viagra.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 9, 2015)

I saw in a few posts that you guys were discussing corn bread.  I don't like to brag but I consider myself an expert on what good corn bread tastes like.  If you wish, send me some of your corn bread and I will pass judgement on it.  If it wasn't for corn bread it's possible I may have never survived to grown into the fine human being that I am.  I know what good corn bread tastes like.  It's so good it should be in a food group all to itself.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 9, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I take Viagra BUT only a half of a tablet at a time.  It keeps me from peeing on my shoes.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 9, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




From what I can figure, you need to raise your leg higher.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 9, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday I delivered the Meals on Wheels to a couple dozen residents. Never done it before. It was a a lot of fun.
> ...


Tryin' to poison people??!!


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 9, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



I have the same feelings for beer that I hold for cornbread...


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm going to Foxfyre purgatory aren't I?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 9, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Since when was Bud beer?


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 9, 2015)

Claiming a labeling error of some type?   It is in the same aisle at the grocery store.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 9, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> I'm going to Foxfyre purgatory aren't I?



No.  But you might have to do some penance.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 9, 2015)

Corn belongs in cows


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 9, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Claiming a labeling error of some type?   It is in the same aisle at the grocery store.


You trust labels??!!


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 9, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to Foxfyre purgatory aren't I?
> ...



One minute I'm here with Ringel and then bam!  Out of nowhere its Foxfyre.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 9, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Claiming a labeling error of some type?   It is in the same aisle at the grocery store.
> ...



Well...I did Google it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 9, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre can you add Moki again for the list? Poor guy has sundowners (nice word for alzheimer) and is having a kinda rough time at night. We have tried meds, to no avail. He is very anxious at nighttime so the vet wants us to start him on xanax..which I am hesitant to do. I tried melatonin last night...and it didn't make him sleep better. Did for us, but not for him. Tonight, I am going to try it one more time...3mgs since he weighs 32 lbs and that is the dosage according to the pharmacist for a dog of that weight...and if it is still not working, THEN I will try the xanax. Or maybe Rescue Remedy or something similar. I just hate to have him on xanax if I can avoid it.
> Anyway...he is healthy otherwise..except still having that damn cancer in him although a slow growing one. Right now, it is the Sundowners I am trying to help him get thru. And us, too.



Sure Gracie.  He's on the list. The Xanax won't hurt him I don't believe.  The Vet prescribed it for my Aunt's Shih-tzu for extreme thunderstorm anxiety.  It didn't help but it didn't seem to be a negative for the dog either.  (We finally solved the problem with one of those portable kennels.  Put the dog in there at the first clap of thunder and she became quite calm and unagitated.)


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 9, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> Yesterday I delivered the Meals on Wheels to a couple dozen residents. Never done it before. It was a a lot of fun.



Good for you.  Hombre and I did that for awhile and it is quite enjoyable and rewarding.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 9, 2015)

Folks are using their emergency meals around here.  You may have noticed the driving conditions a little northwest of here in Battle Creek/ Kalamazoo, MI.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 9, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Well somebody has to keep an eye on you boys.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 9, 2015)

It is dangerous to keep only one eye on us...


----------



## Gracie (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks Foxfyre.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 9, 2015)

This isn't a one gal job watching over us guys Gracie.  

I think you will have better results with the dosage level for your buddy dog.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 9, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 9, 2015)

France is everywhere today.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 9, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Discussing how to clean, season and re-season cast iron cookware (among other things) on the muzzelloading forum, the general consensus is cooking cornbread in cast iron keeps it well seasoned.....  I'm catching hell because I hate cornbread........
> ...



I put just regular corn from grilled corn on the cob (or broiled in winter) in my cornbread.  I think just adding corn adds moisture to the bread.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 9, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Maybe he melts!


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 9, 2015)

I take a cold shower...no wait...that's when I...

Gee this 76 thing is a toughie.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 9, 2015)

Now I remember, always try to be above room temperature.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 9, 2015)

If you have a good recipe, the secret to moist cornbread is to not overbake it.  Most folks do.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 9, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I vaporize.

Actually, I can work outside at 100, but have to get into AC every couple hours. Have had heat stroke. NOT fun!


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 9, 2015)

I prefer to work in the high 80s and well into the 90s.  Landscaping has taken me from 104 to -15.


----------



## Noomi (Jan 9, 2015)

Hello all, hope the weather has been treating you kindly. Its summer here but you wouldn't know it - we have gone from a top of 38 degrees C (somewhere around 100F for you guys) and hot, dry weather, down to about 25 degrees and major storms and flooding, with more rain and flooding expected. Parts of my town are washed out and my parents are outside working to repair the damage to our front yard.

I drove through one town yesterday afternoon, and within a half hour, it had completely flooded. Unbelievable - the rain came down so quickly and turned the whole town into a swimming pool.

Other than that, things are good - take care, everyone!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 9, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Well, the weather is a bit better here today.  It's above 0 and no wind today.  Supposed to get into the teens and then into the 20's tomorrow.  I'm ready for a little warm up.  Things not so good here today.  Jingles, my oldest beagle, is not feeling well.  She has been on the decline for some time now and I'm afraid she is near the end.  Taking her in for a visit with my buddy, the vet, around 11:00 a.m. today.  She's very wobbly and unstable on her feet.  She acts as though she may have had a stroke or something.  Will see what the vet has to say later today.  She's a grand old girl and I'd sure hate to loose her but she's been declining for some time now and I'm afraid she's near the end.


Ain't none of us gettin' any younger.  Hope she's had a good, long, loving run, BBD.  (Lost an 18-yr-old a week before Christmas myself.)


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 9, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre can you add Moki again for the list? Poor guy has sundowners (nice word for alzheimer) and is having a kinda rough time at night. We have tried meds, to no avail. He is very anxious at nighttime so the vet wants us to start him on xanax..which I am hesitant to do. I tried melatonin last night...and it didn't make him sleep better. Did for us, but not for him. Tonight, I am going to try it one more time...3mgs since he weighs 32 lbs and that is the dosage according to the pharmacist for a dog of that weight...and if it is still not working, THEN I will try the xanax. Or maybe Rescue Remedy or something similar. I just hate to have him on xanax if I can avoid it.
> Anyway...he is healthy otherwise..except still having that damn cancer in him although a slow growing one. Right now, it is the Sundowners I am trying to help him get thru. And us, too.


Crossing my hooks that you can bring Sundowner's issues under control, Gracie.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 9, 2015)

Noomi said:


> Hello all, hope the weather has been treating you kindly. Its summer here but you wouldn't know it - we have gone from a top of 38 degrees C (somewhere around 100F for you guys) and hot, dry weather, down to about 25 degrees and major storms and flooding, with more rain and flooding expected. Parts of my town are washed out and my parents are outside working to repair the damage to our front yard.
> 
> I drove through one town yesterday afternoon, and within a half hour, it had completely flooded. Unbelievable - the rain came down so quickly and turned the whole town into a swimming pool.
> 
> Other than that, things are good - take care, everyone!



Hey Noomi.  Glad you stopped by.  Seems like this time of last year you guys were having major fires just about everywhere.  So this year it is floods.  Maybe next year you'll have the exact right balance.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 9, 2015)

Noomi said:


> Hello all, hope the weather has been treating you kindly. Its summer here but you wouldn't know it - we have gone from a top of 38 degrees C (somewhere around 100F for you guys) and hot, dry weather, down to about 25 degrees and major storms and flooding, with more rain and flooding expected. Parts of my town are washed out and my parents are outside working to repair the damage to our front yard.
> 
> I drove through one town yesterday afternoon, and within a half hour, it had completely flooded. Unbelievable - the rain came down so quickly and turned the whole town into a swimming pool.
> 
> Other than that, things are good - take care, everyone!


Might want to check into renting SCUBA gear...... just in case......
Good to hear you're doing fine.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 9, 2015)

Okay everybody. Here's one for a mental workout:


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 9, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay everybody. Here's one for a mental workout:



Math?  I don't get it.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 9, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay everybody. Here's one for a mental workout:


First number less second digit, then both numbers added and placed to the right

17 + 8 = 925
seventeen less eight = nine. 9 would be the left most number. Seventeen plus eight = twenty five, placed to the right of the nine.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 9, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay everybody. Here's one for a mental workout:
> ...



  Aren't you a smarty.


----------



## Sherry (Jan 9, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Discussing how to clean, season and re-season cast iron cookware (among other things) on the muzzelloading forum, the general consensus is cooking cornbread in cast iron keeps it well seasoned.....  I'm catching hell because I hate cornbread........



For Christmas, my mom requested an 8-inch cast iron skillet specifically to make cornbread. I'm not a huge fan...I'd rather have a flaky biscuit or sweet Hawaiian roll.


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 9, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay everybody. Here's one for a mental workout:



Math is not my strongest subject, and I don't enjoy looking for patterns...but I impressed myself with this one, and recognized it in less than 10 seconds.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 9, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


'Tis a burden I must carry.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 9, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay everybody. Here's one for a mental workout:
> ...


Better than me, not only is math not my strongest subject I occasionally have difficulty adding 2 + 2........... 
As for the puzzle, I haven't a clue.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 9, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Discussing how to clean, season and re-season cast iron cookware (among other things) on the muzzelloading forum, the general consensus is cooking cornbread in cast iron keeps it well seasoned.....  I'm catching hell because I hate cornbread........
> ...


The best place to get cast iron cookware is thrift stores and junk stores.  The main two things ya have to watch out for is lots of deep rust and if the pot/pan was used to melt lead in.  The way to test for lead is a simple lead testing kit found at almost any paint store.
Even if the pot/pan looks "crusty" it's pretty easy to clean, just put the item in the oven, run the oven on clean, when the clean cycle is done the old rust and crud simply falls off the pot/pan.  Wash good and re-season.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 9, 2015)

Went out back to indulge in my bad habit.  Gizmo the kitty comes running up to the door and zips right in when I open it heading straight to the food, go figure.


----------



## Sherry (Jan 9, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Went out back to indulge in my bad habit.  Gizmo the kitty comes running up to the door and zips right in when I open it heading straight to the food, go figure.



I would have a couple of concerns with a cat coming in and out of my house...bringing in unwanted things like fleas/ticks and/or passing on something to my indoor cats. Also, if s/he isn't spayed or neutered, it could mean a litter of kittens or the horrible stench of a male marking his territory.


----------



## Sherry (Jan 9, 2015)

I just saw the worst commercial ever...I can't watch or listen to people gagging without joining in.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 9, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Discussing how to clean, season and re-season cast iron cookware (among other things) on the muzzelloading forum, the general consensus is cooking cornbread in cast iron keeps it well seasoned.....  I'm catching hell because I hate cornbread........
> ...



I am quite a connoisseur when it comes to cornbread--I could be a judge at the county fair. . . .and for some cuisines, nothing else is quite appropriate.  I would choose cornbread over the biscuit.  But given a choice between a serving of cornbread and the sweet Hawaiian roll?  I'd go for the roll or almost any fresh bread less heavy than cornbread.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 9, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Went out back to indulge in my bad habit.  Gizmo the kitty comes running up to the door and zips right in when I open it heading straight to the food, go figure.
> ...


She's pretty clean, haven't found and critters on her or any signs of worms, I've checked.   She'll want to go back out in the morning but will be back in a day or two, when she does I'm taking her to the vet to have her checked out and see if she has a chip.  Hell as good as she looks they may already know her.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 9, 2015)

Sherry said:


> I just saw the worst commercial ever...I can't watch or listen to people gagging without joining in.



I have a pretty strong stomach, but I'm with you re the gag reflex.  That scene in "Titanic" where Jack is teaching Rose how to spit?  I have to leave the room.  I don't do much better in "Apollo 13" when Fred Haise starts throwing up in the command module.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 9, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay everybody. Here's one for a mental workout:
> ...



Took me quite a bit longer than 10 seconds but I did get it.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 9, 2015)

I saw it nearly instantaneously. I have an eye for that stuff.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 10, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Sheila and Hombre's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
GW's daughter's friend Sachenda,
Ernie's friend and colleague Max and Mrs. Ernie,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Foxfyre's Aunt Betty,
The BBDs and Jingles,
Gracie's Moki,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 10, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Discussing how to clean, season and re-season cast iron cookware (among other things) on the muzzelloading forum, the general consensus is cooking cornbread in cast iron keeps it well seasoned.....  I'm catching hell because I hate cornbread........
> ...



I love cornbread in a cast iron pan.  I've found that the type of cornmeal you use is VERY important.  Some of them are very bland.  You an also add other flavors to your cornbread.  I like to add scallions to it sometimes.  That's really good.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 10, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> I saw it nearly instantaneously. I have an eye for that stuff.



I just thought, solving math problems on a Friday night?  I don't think THAT is going to be happening.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 10, 2015)

Leaving to go to my buddy, the vet, office to bring Jingles home in a few minutes.  She had pancreatitis and he will be sending her home with a handful of meds and a special diet.  She should recover just fine he said.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 10, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Leaving to go to my buddy, the vet, office to bring Jingles home in a few minutes.  She had pancreatitis and he will be sending her home with a handful of meds and a special diet.  She should recover just fine he said.



Great news BBD.  We'll keep her on the list until she's all well.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 10, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  Overcast and wintry looking outside though if we get any precip out of the next round of storms, it isn't supposed to happen until Monday and Tuesday.  I got tickled when I first checked the weather this morning and MSN advised me that we are sunny and clear here.


----------



## mdk (Jan 10, 2015)

Good morning folks. I was supposed to help my brother move today but since it so cold it has been postponed until tomorrow. That means I am going to play board games all day. Yay!


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 10, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Discussing how to clean, season and re-season cast iron cookware (among other things) on the muzzelloading forum, the general consensus is cooking cornbread in cast iron keeps it well seasoned.....  I'm catching hell because I hate cornbread........
> ...



I love cornbread. I can see where people could hate it, if they have some with sugar in it.  ( can we say cake? )Sugar has no place in the best cornbread, baked at high temps in a cast iron skillet for about 25 minutes using white cornmeal, turning only once, to brown the bottom and make it crusty and crunchy, in those lovely bacon drippings of about one or two tablespoons.  Golden brown on top and crunchy on bottom. Butter in- between . To die for,


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 10, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> Yesterday I delivered the Meals on Wheels to a couple dozen residents. Never done it before. It was a a lot of fun.



That was very charitable of you, H. The second happiest group of people are those who volunteer. The first? Those who work for compensation. 

I have usually combined both.  Probably what keeps my attitude in a good place.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 10, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Leaving to go to my buddy, the vet, office to bring Jingles home in a few minutes.  She had pancreatitis and he will be sending her home with a handful of meds and a special diet.  She should recover just fine he said.




Great News BBD


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 10, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Leaving to go to my buddy, the vet, office to bring Jingles home in a few minutes.  She had pancreatitis and he will be sending her home with a handful of meds and a special diet.  She should recover just fine he said.



   Best news with which to start my day.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 10, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I can actually enjoy the sweet cornbread if the texture and seasonings are right, but I prefer good unsweetened cornbread.  We do generally use the yellow cornmeal though as that is preferred by most who sit at our table.  I do agree that you need that slight crunch on the bottom meaning you do need to cook it in a very hot preheated cast iron skillet or pan--and again it is important not to overbake it or it will be too dry.

I think those who think they don't like cornbread have never had really good cornbread.


----------



## SixFoot (Jan 10, 2015)

Here's a hug for anyone who needs one*.







* If you don't need a hug, then back the **** up!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 10, 2015)

SixFoot said:


> Here's a hug for anyone who needs one*.
> 
> * If you don't need a hug, then back the **** up!



Hey WB Sixfoot.   Everybody needs a hug.  I read somewhere that everybody NEEDS at least five hugs a day.  Most of us don't get nearly enough.


----------



## SixFoot (Jan 10, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a hug for anyone who needs one*.
> ...



This one is for Foxfyre only. She is very wise. Everyone else, back the **** up!


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 10, 2015)

Through, over or around, no backing up.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 10, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday I delivered the Meals on Wheels to a couple dozen residents. Never done it before. It was a a lot of fun.
> ...


Well, actually... I got paid LOL. I was hired on an "ass-needed" basis at a local rehab/nursing facility and they were short-staffed and called me in. 

That said... I have in the past bought gasoline gift cards for meals on wheels volunteers. So I guess my karma is still in balance?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 10, 2015)

I don't know why....but this made me laugh.


----------



## Sherry (Jan 10, 2015)

Peek-a-boo...happy Saturday.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 10, 2015)

Well, I am slicked up and waiting patiently as Mrs. BBD gets ready to go out on our date.  Taking her out to supper and then to the symphony.  Got my black "power suit" on, white shirt, red tie and shiny black shoes.  I shine like a new dime.  Even tossed on some after shave after I shaved and took my shower.  I'm telling ya, I'm the best looking fella in Ogle County at the moment.  Taking Mrs. BBD out to a great place that has really good prime rib and a terrific salad bar.  After we eat and attend the symphony I will stop by this little place for some pie and coffee on the way home.  She will have tea, of course, because she doesn't drink coffee.  Should be a fun evening.


----------



## Sherry (Jan 10, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Well, I am slicked up and waiting patiently as Mrs. BBD gets ready to go out on our date.  Taking her out to supper and then to the symphony.  Got my black "power suit" on, white shirt, red tie and shiny black shoes.  I shine like a new dime.  Even tossed on some after shave after I shaved and took my shower.  I'm telling ya, I'm the best looking fella in Ogle County at the moment.  Taking Mrs. BBD out to a great place that has really good prime rib and a terrific salad bar.  After we eat and attend the symphony I will stop by this little place for some pie and coffee on the way home.  She will have tea, of course, because she doesn't drink coffee.  Should be a fun evening.



She is one lucky lady, BBD.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 10, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Well, I am slicked up and waiting patiently as Mrs. BBD gets ready to go out on our date.  Taking her out to supper and then to the symphony.  Got my black "power suit" on, white shirt, red tie and shiny black shoes.  I shine like a new dime.  Even tossed on some after shave after I shaved and took my shower.  I'm telling ya, I'm the best looking fella in Ogle County at the moment.  Taking Mrs. BBD out to a great place that has really good prime rib and a terrific salad bar.  After we eat and attend the symphony I will stop by this little place for some pie and coffee on the way home.  She will have tea, of course, because she doesn't drink coffee.  Should be a fun evening.




You're a good man BBD.  A think a lot of guys could take some lessons from you.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 10, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Well, I am slicked up and waiting patiently as Mrs. BBD gets ready to go out on our date.  Taking her out to supper and then to the symphony.  Got my black "power suit" on, white shirt, red tie and shiny black shoes.  I shine like a new dime.  Even tossed on some after shave after I shaved and took my shower.  I'm telling ya, I'm the best looking fella in Ogle County at the moment.  Taking Mrs. BBD out to a great place that has really good prime rib and a terrific salad bar.  After we eat and attend the symphony I will stop by this little place for some pie and coffee on the way home.  She will have tea, of course, because she doesn't drink coffee.  Should be a fun evening.


You live in the country, is your suit appropriately 2 sizes too small?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 10, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I've tried cornbread just about any way it can be prepared, still hate it to this day.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 10, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Biggest problem with cornbread is that it's made from corn, most of which is GMO at this point.  Otherwise, I love cornbread smothered in butter.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 10, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Have them check for FeLV.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 10, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Leaving to go to my buddy, the vet, office to bring Jingles home in a few minutes.  She had pancreatitis and he will be sending her home with a handful of meds and a special diet.  She should recover just fine he said.


Good luck, BBD.  I've had a few buddies who lost fur-fam to pancreatitis.  It can go a while, but is always fatal.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 10, 2015)

Symphonies rarely play Ted Nugent or Sammy Hagger...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 10, 2015)

Is anyone here familiar with linen clothing fabric?  I bought some, medium weight, but it seems to be a pretty loose weave as I can see my hand shape through the fabric when held up to the light.  Is this normal?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 10, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Is anyone here familiar with linen clothing fabric?  I bought some, medium weight, but it seems to be a pretty loose weave as I can see my hand shape through the fabric when held up to the light.  Is this normal?



You can buy really tightly woven heavy grade--I'm thinking 8 oz?--linen but it is prohibitively expensive for most folks.  Most clothing grade linen is going to be somewhat see through so folks who wear especially white linen have to be careful about what undergarments they wear with it.


----------



## Noomi (Jan 10, 2015)

Got a chuckle out of this after a mate posted it on his Facebook.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 10, 2015)

Noomi said:


>



Um Noomi, this was for fun yes?


----------



## Noomi (Jan 10, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Of course haha! A mate of mine posted it on Facebook and I got a laugh out of it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 10, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone here familiar with linen clothing fabric?  I bought some, medium weight, but it seems to be a pretty loose weave as I can see my hand shape through the fabric when held up to the light.  Is this normal?
> ...


Yeah, someone on the muzzelloading form finally responded.  Basically 8oz and heavier linen is considered "canvas" grade and is fairly expensive.  What we have today was called Osnaburg Linen, was cheap and primarily used for working clothes, indentured servants and slaves.  I know they sell what is called Osnaburg today but in fact the modern Osnaburg wasn't used for clothing or anything else that I know of.  
I can get 8oz for around $9 to $10 a yard and 10 oz Jacquard for around $20 a yard.  I can also get 100% 17oz hemp fabric for $24 a yard, it comes from Romania.  When I have the money coming back in I might buy enough to make a proper colonial thru federal era tent, or not.......  We'll see.   
What I'm considering is when I make my breeches I'll line them in jute cotton fabric of the same color, the waistcoat is supposed to be lined and the frock coat has an inner and outer lining to make it more "stiff".


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 10, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Leaving to go to my buddy, the vet, office to bring Jingles home in a few minutes.  She had pancreatitis and he will be sending her home with a handful of meds and a special diet.  She should recover just fine he said.
> ...



It is serious yes, but I disagree it is always fatal GW.  Veterinary medicine has come a long way in just the last 10 years and I know several folks whose dogs had a Pancreatitis attack once time, went on a regime of meds and controlled diet, and never had another.  So I think it is safe to say it isn't curable, but it is manageable and not always fatal in both humans and dogs.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 10, 2015)

Noomi said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Okay.  I figured that but had to check to make sure.     ((hugs))


----------



## Noomi (Jan 10, 2015)

Hugs right back to you Foxy.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 10, 2015)

Well the evening passed fairly quickly and morning will come earlier than usual if we get up in time for the early church service.  So I'm calling it a day.

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Sheila and Hombre's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
GW's daughter's friend Sachenda,
Ernie's friend and colleague Max and Mrs. Ernie,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Foxfyre's Aunt Betty,
The BBDs and Jingles,
Gracie's Moki,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 11, 2015)

Late night and early morning...  Coffee sure is good today!  Up and dressed and will be leaving for Mass in about an hour.  Had a grand time last night, and no, my suit isn't two sizes too small!  Perfect fit.  It was a very nice evening and the meal, symphony and the short stop for some late night munchies all turned out really nice.  If you are a fan of John Williams, you would have enjoyed the symphony last night.  It was all John Williams music scores form some of his movies.  Boy, those folks who play in the Symphony sure know their way around their various instruments.  I would not at all be surprised if I doze a bit during the Packer/Dallas game today.  I figure it should be a good game.  I think both teams are pretty evenly matched up.  As much as I would like to see the Packers win, I think the game really could go either way.  Jingles is doing really well this morning and is more like her old self.  I am certain that she feels much better.  Well, hope everybody has a great Sunday.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 11, 2015)

I concur Foxfyre, no one bails out on life during my watch without a few words from me first.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 11, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> I concur Foxfyre, no one bails out on life during my watch without a few words from me first.


Ashes to ashes, dust to dust.  Use what God gave ya or it's gonna rust. 

At least that's what I would say.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 11, 2015)

Silicone spray sort of changed all that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 11, 2015)

Good morning all.  I'm looking at the MSN weather conditions for Albuquerque at this hour as mid 30's, sunny and clear.  I'm looking outside at all cloudy skies with an occasional rain drop?  We're looking for maybe measurable rain moving in from southern California by tomorrow and Tuesday, but it will probably remain too warm for snow anywhere other than the higher mountains.  We sure need the snow there though.

We'll be leaving for the early church service in a few minutes and then probably to brunch.  But we'll have to be back in time for the Cowboys Packers game so ya'll all have a great Sunday and we'll catch you later.


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 11, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Here is how you make the bottom crust, crunchy, while leaving the cornbread with the perfect texture. It is a no-fail system handed down by great grandma.

We will presume the cornbread has been baking at 425 or 450° for 20 minutes. We then _quickly_ pull out that middle rack it is on- place a full sized round dinner plate over the top of the cornbread- flip the cornbread upside down-onto the plate- then slide the cornbread back into the cast iron skillet, upside down and bake another 5 or 10 minutes. Presto! The perfectly textured cornbread. This is soul food and I was reared on it, being brought up in the southernmost region of a Midwestern state. All things southern, including manners.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 11, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  I'm looking at the MSN weather conditions for Albuquerque at this hour as mid 30's, sunny and clear.  I'm looking outside at all cloudy skies with an occasional rain drop?  We're looking for maybe measurable rain moving in from southern California by tomorrow and Tuesday, but it will probably remain too cold for snow anywhere other than the higher mountains.  We sure need the snow there though.
> 
> We'll be leaving for the early church service in a few minutes and then probably to brunch.  But we'll have to be back in time for the Cowboys Packers game so ya'll all have a great Sunday and we'll catch you later.



Cannot wait for this game.   May the best team win.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 11, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Leaving to go to my buddy, the vet, office to bring Jingles home in a few minutes.  She had pancreatitis and he will be sending her home with a handful of meds and a special diet.  She should recover just fine he said.
> ...



As is life.  ^^^^^^^


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 11, 2015)

SixFoot said:


> Here's a hug for anyone who needs one*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The best hugs are the long hugs. Preferably from someone with whom you have mutual love.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 11, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all.  I'm looking at the MSN weather conditions for Albuquerque at this hour as mid 30's, sunny and clear.  I'm looking outside at all cloudy skies with an occasional rain drop?  We're looking for maybe measurable rain moving in from southern California by tomorrow and Tuesday, but it will probably remain too cold for snow anywhere other than the higher mountains.  We sure need the snow there though.
> ...



Which of course is the Cowboys.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 11, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a hug for anyone who needs one*.
> ...


Lust works too.......


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm happy that Green Bay won the game BUT I don't believe they should have been playing Rodgers.  I strongly disagree with playing the game with players that you know are hurt.  It's not right.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 11, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Leaving to go to my buddy, the vet, office to bring Jingles home in a few minutes.  She had pancreatitis and he will be sending her home with a handful of meds and a special diet.  She should recover just fine he said.
> ...



No it isn't not like it used to be.
They have great drugs now that work great.
My Cat Rusty had pancreatitis when he was a kitten. They said he would not live a very long life. The drugs worked back then and that was way back in 1985.
Guess What?
He died when he was 19 years old.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 11, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Well, it was a good close game anyway.  These playoff games have been pretty exciting, IMO.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 11, 2015)

I felt sorry for the Dallas player who thought he had caught the ball on the goal line, only to have the refs reverse it.  What a heart breaker.  That play could have changed the outcome of the game!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 11, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



Yes.  I still got my win because I had Dallas and 6 points.     But I did want the Boys to win.   All week we've been hearing how the Cowboys got this far due to a controversial call that went against the Lions last week, and today Dallas lost over what will surely be discussed in the coming week as a really controversial call.  I had to smile when I heard that Detroit had tweeted:  "We know how they feel."   (The Cowboys are also being roasted by Detroit fans who are using the word 'karma' a lot.  )


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 11, 2015)

I have Denver in the Broncos/Colts game and the chances are really good that the Colts will win.  But I think everybody else in my pick-ems group picked Denver too.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 11, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Lol!  It was a controversial call.  He didn't have control of the ball the whole time, but he did regain control of the ball, IMO.  I'm sure plenty of others would argue that point though.  

Well good for you!    Congrats!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 11, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> I have Denver in the Broncos/Colts game and the chances are really good that the Colts will win.  But I think everybody else in my pick-ems group picked Denver too.



Pats will be playing one of those guys next!    I guess it doesn't really matter which one.  I think they are both about equally as good, but neither as good as the Patriots.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 11, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I felt sorry for the Dallas player who thought he had caught the ball on the goal line, only to have the refs reverse it.  What a heart breaker.  That play could have changed the outcome of the game!



You mean like the two calls against Detroit last week that DID change the game.  Sucks to be Dallas without the refs on your side.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 11, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I felt sorry for the Dallas player who thought he had caught the ball on the goal line, only to have the refs reverse it.  What a heart breaker.  That play could have changed the outcome of the game!
> ...



Well, don't get me wrong.  I'm not a Dallas fan and I love to make fun of Tony Romo.  Lol, but I just felt sorry for that individual player.  He looked so upset, and I couldn't blame him.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 11, 2015)

I missed the game today, couldn't bring myself to even watch Dallas play.  Contact rules are so crazy these days, the refs do have a tougher job.  Although some plays are just plain easy calls and picking up a flag without a review is just plain wrong.


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## Noomi (Jan 11, 2015)

One of my New Years resolutions was to get fitter and boost my endurance, to help me with my karate. From now on, my gradings will be longer and harder, and more will be expected of me. I was told last year I needed to strengthen my legs in order to stretch out my stances, and also to train my knees to position themselves correctly (my kneecaps are on an inward 45 degree angle) so this I decided that more work at the gym was required.

The last two weeks alone, I have walked (at an average pace of 6kmph) over 20km on the treadmill. Have done at least 10km on the bike, and have been lifting, pulling, and pushing weights (arms and legs) like a madwoman. My legs have gotten stronger already, due to regular gym visits (as well as karate) on average three times a week.

Haven't been able to do anything with my arms for a good ten days so far, as last time I used the weights, I pulled or slightly tore a muscle, and have had to be patient while it healed. Today I tried the weights again, set them as low as possible, and did a few gentle chest presses. Managed about 20 before my shoulder started to hurt so I stopped. A huge improvement, though - can only get better from here! The most important thing is to be patient - and not to overdo it as that would be a setback for sure.

Things are looking good so far.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 12, 2015)

Sounds like you have a plan Noomi.  We've been on your journey for a long time and I'm looking forward to seeing that photo of you in that black belt.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 12, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Sheila and Hombre's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
GW's daughter's friend Sachenda,
Ernie's friend and colleague Max and Mrs. Ernie,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Foxfyre's Aunt Betty,
The BBDs and Jingles,
Gracie's Moki,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 12, 2015)

Morning!
I have to go to town today and do some shopping.
It's my mom's birthday on Feb. 2nd so I have to get her a card and a present.
She will be 89.

Monday's smile


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 12, 2015)

Good morning.  Coffee sure does make a Monday morning easy to handle.  Got to go to Rockford to run some errands.  Hope everybody has a zippy doo dah day.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 12, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Good morning.  Coffee sure does make a Monday morning easy to handle.  Got to go to Rockford to run some errands.  Hope everybody has a zippy doo dah day.



Thanks BBD. Hope your day ends with a good sense of accomplishment. I don't know about you, but I love getting things behind me, so I can more ahead without dread.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 12, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  A seasonal 32 degrees at our house and overcast again. We were forecast for a good chance for rain today but they just put us under a winter storm warning for heavy snow so I'm not too optimistic that we'll get much of anything.  Oh me of little faith.

Anyhow the coffee is good.  Today is pick up everything in the house that should be thrown away day.  And I may get to some bookkeeping and other tasks I've been putting off.  We'll see how it goes.

Sending out good vibes for a good Monday for all.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 12, 2015)

Woke up to heavy fog outside so I'm inside drinking hot coffee and chilling out.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 12, 2015)

My ex MIL had a wire closet shelf that was overloaded and decided to use the problem to solve another one.  She asked me to find heavier grade shelves and expand the whole project.  I discovered the kit was a better value than buying individual parts, so I ordered it online and it was shipped to her house free.  Got a few extra needed parts too.

It got to her house pretty fast, but when I got all the studs located and box unloaded, I found it was missing 8 main parts.  Had to make a 40 mile round trip to get a replacement kit.  We opened the box in the store to check for all the parts.

The trip caused me to get behind Sunday, so I finshed it up during a long lunch today.  Had to make a second trip early this morning for a few parts and a return.  Had to improvise a hanger bar connector in the plumbing department.  You would think Closetmaid could pack a box and develop some basic parts.  Home Depot was great in assisting me in my trials.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 12, 2015)

Snowed over night about three inches.  I am behind on that job and it is going down to 2 degrees tonight.  Any guesses when I most likely will have time to shovel?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 12, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Snowed over night about three inches.  I am behind on that job and it is going down to 2 degrees tonight.  Any guesses when I most likely will have time to shovel?



Maybe May 1?


----------



## Sherry (Jan 12, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> My ex MIL had a wire closet shelf that was overloaded and decided to use the problem to solve another one.  She asked me to find heavier grade shelves and expand the whole project.  I discovered the kit was a better value than buying individual parts, so I ordered it online and it was shipped to her house free.  Got a few extra needed parts too.
> 
> It got to her house pretty fast, but when I got all the studs located and box unloaded, I found it was missing 8 main parts.  Had to make a 40 mile round trip to get a replacement kit.  We opened the box in the store to check for all the parts.
> 
> The trip caused me to get behind Sunday, so I finshed it up during a long lunch today.  Had to make a second trip early this morning for a few parts and a return.  Had to improvise a hanger bar connector in the plumbing department.  You would think Closetmaid could pack a box and develop some basic parts.  Home Depot was great in assisting me in my trials.



Not all men would be so eager to help their MIL, but you're assisting your EX MIL...that's impressive.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 12, 2015)

My ex wife, ex MIL and my parents all live in the same single street subdivision.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 12, 2015)

I really should go out and shovel her driveway tonight.  18 degrees, but that is about as warmer as it gets for two days.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 12, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> I really should go out and shovel her driveway tonight.  18 degrees, but that is about as warmer as it gets for two days.


You could always do what the city of Trinidad does, solar snow and ice removal.........


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 12, 2015)

Time for an after supper cup of coffee!  Great idea.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 12, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I really should go out and shovel her driveway tonight.  18 degrees, but that is about as warmer as it gets for two days.
> ...



Where do I find a giant magnifying glass?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 12, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


You'll have to wait until I can start my glow in the dark glass mining operation in the Middle East.......


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 12, 2015)

I heard you got out bid for that project by a cat....


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 12, 2015)

I don't see where I need a passport, just an observation period when I land.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 12, 2015)

Thank God Monday is over, that is all.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 13, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Sheila and Hombre's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
GW's daughter's friend Sachenda,
Ernie's friend and colleague Max and Mrs. Ernie,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Foxfyre's Aunt Betty,
The BBDs and Jingles,
Gracie's Moki,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.





P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 13, 2015)

My oldest boy called to wish me a happy 60th. He said I need to stop the unhealthy lifestyle and start a healthy one. 
It's the first time I can recall him expressing concern for my health. I just about cried LOL.


----------



## R.D. (Jan 13, 2015)

Happy Birthday Mr. H!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 13, 2015)

Up at 5 this morning, couldn't go back to sleep.  It's gonna be a two pot day today.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 13, 2015)

R.D. said:


> Happy Birthday Mr. H!


That should give his new healthy lifestyle a jumpstart though I'm concerned his toilet might not be able to handle the extra load.........


----------



## peach174 (Jan 13, 2015)

Happy Birthday Mr. H


----------



## peach174 (Jan 13, 2015)

Morning everybody !


----------



## R.D. (Jan 13, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> That should give his new healthy lifestyle a jumpstart though I'm concerned his toilet might not be able to handle the extra load.........


Oh my.

In a million years that wound not have crossed my mind


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 13, 2015)

R.D. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > That should give his new healthy lifestyle a jumpstart though I'm concerned his toilet might not be able to handle the extra load.........
> ...


Apparently you're not old enough yet for it to be a concern........


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 13, 2015)

Sitting here drinking my second cup of coffee for the day and thinking about things.  I have an idea!  Y'all elect me King of the World and I will provide everybody on the planet with FREE COFFEE!  Donuts too if you wish.  I will pay for all of the free coffee and donuts by collecting and recycling newspapers from around the globe.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 13, 2015)

Happy Birthday Mr. H.  Hope you have many, many more.


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 13, 2015)

whats the best coffee out there?  I don't care about cost.


----------



## mdk (Jan 13, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> whats the best coffee out there?  I don't care about cost.



I am big fan of Eight O'Clock Coffee Hazelnut. Whole bean of course.


----------



## mdk (Jan 13, 2015)

Good morning folks, I hope everyone is having a lovely day thus far. I am on the fence about going on my run today because it is cold and my foot hurts. lol


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 13, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Mr H!!!

One of the things I hate most about this new software is that we no longer get the notifications of birthdays every day, and C_K has confirmed that it does not allow that to be done.  So if folks don't tell us it is their birthday, it isn't acknowledged.  I hate that as it does, in a small way, make it harder to celebrate community.

But oh well.  No use stewing over what can't or won't be fixed.

Good morning all.  We woke up to a white world but temps are forecast to be in upper 30s to low 40s today so I'm hoping it will be melted off by mid morning and our Senior Saints will venture out for the luncheon today.  Since we have a number of members in their upper 70's, 80's, and 90's, we don't want them out on slippery driveways and walks.

The thing that worries me most is they just downgraded us from a winter storm warning to a 'winter weather advisory' and, with the track record of forecasts around here, that could mean worse weather.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 13, 2015)

mdk said:


> Good morning folks, I hope everyone is having a lovely day thus far. I am on the fence about going on my run today because it is cold and my foot hurts. lol



Best not to run on a sore foot I think.

And Hazelnut?   I know a lot of folks fancy it, but I just have never \been able to develop an appreciation for it.


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 13, 2015)

I have a ton on my plate now that I'm moving to austin TX in 6 months. Moving my business. I'll need loads of coffee and will need the best coffee of all time. Also need best coffee maker. Any advice would help.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 13, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> I have a ton on my plate now that I'm moving to austin TX in 6 months. Moving my business. I'll need loads of coffee and will need the best coffee of all time. Also need best coffee maker. Any advice would help.



We just buy plain old Mr. Coffee makers with an automatic turn off thing because otherwise we forget to turn it off until we smell the coffee burning in the bottom of the pot.  They don't last all that long and when they start getting slow and quirky we just replace them because they're fairly cheap.

The best coffee, in my opinion, is percolated instead of drip, but intellectually, it would seem that there shouldn't be any difference.

Where are you now J.R.?  Moving a business is a pretty big deal, but Austin is an interesting area.  You are required to become a Longhorn fan, of course, if you are not already.


----------



## mdk (Jan 13, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning folks, I hope everyone is having a lovely day thus far. I am on the fence about going on my run today because it is cold and my foot hurts. lol
> ...



You're right. Sadly, I don't believe I'll be running today.

The Hazelnut is very subtle and I only drink it when I bore of the regular. Do you put any cream or sugar in coffee? I am a huge fan of black coffee. I have coffee in the morning but at noon and after dinner I usually put a kettle of tea on the stove. I have my great-grandmother's tea kettle so every time I make it I think of my granny.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 13, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> whats the best coffee out there?  I don't care about cost.


I use Amalfi Coast Espresso whole bean coffee from World Market.  $10 for a 24oz bag.  I use it in my drip coffee maker and I don't need as much as regular coffee to make a 12 cup pot.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 13, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Happy Birthday, Mr H!!!
> 
> One of the things I hate most about this new software is that we no longer get the notifications of birthdays every day, and C_K has confirmed that it does not allow that to be done.  So if folks don't tell us it is their birthday, it isn't acknowledged.  I hate that as it does, in a small way, make it harder to celebrate community.
> 
> ...


It's cold and cloudy here and is supposed to stay that way with snow forecast for tonight but you know how it is here in the high country we could be getting feet of snow and you all could be enjoying temps in the 50s under a bright sunny sky.  Typical mountain weather.


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 13, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > I have a ton on my plate now that I'm moving to austin TX in 6 months. Moving my business. I'll need loads of coffee and will need the best coffee of all time. Also need best coffee maker. Any advice would help.
> ...


I live in ohio. I chose Austin TX because it's the number 1 economic city in the usa. By Forbes.  Yes it's a huge deal. Took me a year to decide. Im a baseball fan and packers fan. Lol. Sorry dude. Hey thank for advice.


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 13, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > whats the best coffee out there?  I don't care about cost.
> ...


I'm going to try all of these. Seems like whole bean is the way to go.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 13, 2015)

Mr. H try to take better care of yourself please.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 13, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Birthday, Mr H!!!
> ...



mm..You did say "high country?"


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 13, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...



Many smart people are doing just that. Movin` along.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 13, 2015)

What is the best coffee in the world?  I've been giving that some thought.  Having served in the Navy for over 20 years, I have consumed coffee in many different locations and under many different situations.  It seems to me that you cannot label coffee as "the best" because of a brand name.  That has nothing to do with what makes a particular coffee great.  I have found that the very best coffee is the coffee that you consume that perks you up, makes you want to stand up tall and take on the world (with all of it's problems) and roar like a lion when you take the first sip of it after getting up out of bed.  To me, that is the very best coffee.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 13, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Oh yeah, I forget, Colorado is cannabis country.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 13, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...



We do often grind our own beans, but will use Folgers right out of the can in a pinch.  But the beans we buy are mostly local blends that produce just great coffee--no flavors, no enhancements like Hazlenut.  We only grind as much of the beans as we need to make a pot of coffee though.  The flavor is retained in the beans much longer than it is in ground coffee.

Our favorite blend is Santa Fe Blend roasted by a local (Santa Fe) distributor--I think the correct spelling is Chori's.  Most of the finer restaurants around Santa Fe and Albuquerque use it too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 13, 2015)

mdk said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



I like my coffee strong so yes, do use a splash of Half&half or cream to cut the acid a bit.  I can drink it black but enjoy it more with a bit of cream.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 13, 2015)

Well, the little one was running a fever last night.  It was down to 99.6 at bedtime, but I still gave her some ibuprofen.  This morning she got up and was still feverish.  I get out the thermometer again and she was up to 102.6.  

She got some more ibuprofen and some acetaminophen and went back to bed with her mommy.  She woke up about an hour ago and thankfully, the fever seems to be gone.  So, a bad night and a day off of school is about how it's worked out for her.  The first thing she said to me was 'can we go ride bikes?'.  It's chilly and wet outside, I don't want her to get sick again!


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 13, 2015)

I love any good, rich, dark blend.  I don't like foo foo raspberry sprinkle coffee.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 13, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> I love any good, rich, dark blend.  I don't like foo foo raspberry sprinkle coffee.



I've never had foo foo raspberry sprinkle coffee, but I'd be willing to give it a try.  

I enjoy some vanilla, chocolate, or cinnamon in my coffee, so I'm not averse to flavoring.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 13, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > I love any good, rich, dark blend.  I don't like foo foo raspberry sprinkle coffee.
> ...


I like vanilla cream during the summer when I have iced coffee.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 13, 2015)

Ssooooo, how nerdy can one get?  We're having a discussion on the muzzelloading forum concerning what "corn" flour was in the American colonies........


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 13, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



Eww, coffee should be hot, not frozen!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 13, 2015)

Sorry for not stopping by for a couple days. Life happens.

Last night was interesting, to say the least. I've described it once, in another thread. Here ya go....

The Right To Bear Arms Page 116 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 13, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Hot, maybe some sugar, but certainly no flavor God didn't put in it himself. I forbid the missus to make flavored coffee in the regular pot. the evil taste of fake hazelnut soaks into plastic parts and will always taint the taste of the nectar of the gods.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 13, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I either put a little vanilla extract in my mug, or a bit of chocolate syrup, or I sprinkle cinnamon on top when it's done.  I use sugar and creamer, although I'll drink coffee black.  I think coffee needs a little outside flavoring with at least sugar, more so than, say, tea.

On the other hand, I'm very easy about my coffee.  I don't need any particular blend or machine; I'm fine with a K-cup or some instant.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm a coffee snob. I use a Keurig at home and grind my beans one cup at a time.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 13, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I like both, hot and cold coffee.  However, I do not like flavors.  I like my coffee just with cream and sugar.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 13, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> I'm a coffee snob. I use a Keurig at home and grind my beans one cup at a time.



I thought surely you were going to say one bean at a time.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 13, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I used to say that also.......  Then I took a bet and tried it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 13, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Ssooooo, how nerdy can one get?  We're having a discussion on the muzzelloading forum concerning what "corn" flour was in the American colonies........


Oh and it isn't flour made from Maize.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 13, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Sorry for not stopping by for a couple days. Life happens.
> 
> Last night was interesting, to say the least. I've described it once, in another thread. Here ya go....
> 
> The Right To Bear Arms Page 116 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum



Wow Ernie.  Scary stuff.  Folks I know around here vouch that late night at almost any of the bars or nightclubs can be a little unnerving.  Those who have worked for them have experienced real threats or probable threats such as you described.  I am pretty sure it would be one of the top 10 dangerous jobs unrelated to the physical demands of the job  in Albuquerque but you wouldn't expect it to be in a quiet little family town like you live in.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 13, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ssooooo, how nerdy can one get?  We're having a discussion on the muzzelloading forum concerning what "corn" flour was in the American colonies........
> ...



Around here corn flour is called masa or masa harina.  And you have to know your masa to know whether you're buying the right kind of flour to make tortillas or to make tamales--you can't use the same flour for both and get the best results. This was certainly known to the Indians of Mexico and was uultimately adopted by Indians  of the Southwest and the Spaniards in the 16th century but I doubt this particular cuisine was found in the east.  The earliest corn flour I remember from the history books was "Indian meal" or just plain corn meal that hasn't changed a whole lot over the centuries.  But there are cornbread recipes dating back to the earliest colonial settlers.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 13, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for not stopping by for a couple days. Life happens.
> ...


It is rare to have a situation like this in Foley, but we have had one other late night call asking about security followed by people lurking about a commercial area off the main road near closing time. Staff has instructions to call me.
After last call, if there are any strangers in the bar or people known to be trouble, security and staff will carry open. No one gets excited. This is Alabama, after all.
Open carry is legal and fairly common.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 13, 2015)

The little one's fever is back. 

She's been lazing around in bed all day because I wouldn't let her play outside.  Apparently keeping her inside didn't help as she just showed a 101.3 degree temp.  So, she's watching TV with mommy, she's had another shot of ibuprofen kids medicine, and we're hoping she'll get better before school tomorrow.


----------



## Sherry (Jan 13, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Happy Birthday, Mr H!!!
> 
> One of the things I hate most about this new software is that we no longer get the notifications of birthdays every day, and C_K has confirmed that it does not allow that to be done.  *So if folks don't tell us it is their birthday, it isn't acknowledged.*  I hate that as it does, in a small way, make it harder to celebrate community.
> 
> ...



I'm giving you a week's notice.

Happy B-Day, Mr. H...behave yourself.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 13, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Corn to the Europeans and American Colonists was grain, specifically wheat, rye, barley and oats.  Maize or Indian corn was always designated as maize or Indian corn, we didn't drop the Indian designation until after the War of 1812.  
Americans, Canadians and Australians are the only ones who call Indian corn simply corn almost everyone else knows it as maize. 
Corn was defined as any grain coming from an ear, wheat ears, rye ears, barley ears, oat ears maize ears and was generally referring to any local grain crop.  In England wheat was corn, in Scotland oats were corn because those were the staple grains for each region.  Flours back then were different also, what we know of as pastry flour was called English flour because it was so refined.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 13, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


Upon reflection, I remember that being so.  I friend of mine had a Bouvier that lived several years longer than anticipated on special diet and meds.  I suppose life is fatal, in all reality.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 13, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


When I lived in Germany, corn (as Americans define it) was considered feed for livestock and not for human consumption.  I got a laugh when a couple I knew gleaned a few ears from a corn field and were shocked how tough and unpalatable it was.  There is a difference between the sweet corn we put on the table and feed corn for animals.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 13, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Morning everybody !


Gypsy Vanners!  I have longed for one since I discovered the magnificent creatures!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 13, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...


Ahem!  Gentle reminder...Foxy is a MRS. Dude...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 13, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


A pinch of salt in the grounds before brewing will cut a lot of acid.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 13, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Well, the little one was running a fever last night.  It was down to 99.6 at bedtime, but I still gave her some ibuprofen.  This morning she got up and was still feverish.  I get out the thermometer again and she was up to 102.6.
> 
> She got some more ibuprofen and some acetaminophen and went back to bed with her mommy.  She woke up about an hour ago and thankfully, the fever seems to be gone.  So, a bad night and a day off of school is about how it's worked out for her.  The first thing she said to me was 'can we go ride bikes?'.  It's chilly and wet outside, I don't want her to get sick again!


Two things to help with a fever: piles of blankets or a cool-water bath.  One sweats it out, the other cools.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 13, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> The little one's fever is back.
> 
> She's been lazing around in bed all day because I wouldn't let her play outside.  Apparently keeping her inside didn't help as she just showed a 101.3 degree temp.  So, she's watching TV with mommy, she's had another shot of ibuprofen kids medicine, and we're hoping she'll get better before school tomorrow.



Hope she gets to feeling better soon Montro.  But sometimes it is best to miss a day or two of school rather than aggravate a bug or spreading it around.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 13, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Farmers here in the states grow their feed corn around the parameter and the sweet corn in the middle because most people will not go into the center of the huge field after the good corn and most people haven't a clue there's any difference.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 13, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> I have a ton on my plate now that I'm moving to austin TX in 6 months. Moving my business. I'll need loads of coffee and will need the best coffee of all time. Also need best coffee maker. Any advice would help.


The best coffee maker is without a doubt, a French press, unless you prefer espresso, then one of these is the answer:


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 13, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Not surprising.  I've met way too many people who thought chicken and beef originated in Styrofoam containers in the supermarket.  Seriously.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 13, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


It's like the father trying to teach his 5 year old daughter, asks her where milk comes from, she points at the refrigerator.  He responds by telling her "no it comes from cows", she adamantly shakes her head and says "uh, uh, it comes from the figerater"....... 

Speaking of children sometimes I wish we would have had some, that way when they came of age I could engage them in legal domestic child labor.......  Do the dishes, take out the trash, vacuum, dust, sweep, shovel snow.........


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 13, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Boy that's weird.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 13, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> The little one's fever is back.
> 
> She's been lazing around in bed all day because I wouldn't let her play outside.  Apparently keeping her inside didn't help as she just showed a 101.3 degree temp.  So, she's watching TV with mommy, she's had another shot of ibuprofen kids medicine, and we're hoping she'll get better before school tomorrow.



Sorry to hear that.  Hope she's better soon.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 13, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Morning everybody !



I think that horse is much cuter than Fabio though.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 14, 2015)

Pretty sure you meant Mrs. Hombre, GW.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 14, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...



No really.  I've been a Mrs. Dude all of my life.  However, that doesn't mean I'm not weird.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 14, 2015)

First hand of bridge last night.  Bid double three diamonds.  Made it down three not vulernable.

Last hand five spades, made it with honors.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 14, 2015)

Holy crap!  I do know another language.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 14, 2015)

Woke up to two+ inches of snow I have to brush/shovel, perform the morning SSS then off to physical therapy though I don't know what good it's gonna do.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 14, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  Solid overcast and snowing in Albuquerque this morning, but with temps hovering around freezing and supposed to slowly rise today, it isn't really sticking.  And then for the next several days temps will be in high 40's and low 50's so that may be winter for us as we know it.

And after all that discussion of coffee makers yesterday, ours quit this morning.     (Fortunately we had held an old coffee maker that still works in reserve so we're having coffee this morning.)


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 14, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Woke up to two+ inches of snow I have to brush/shovel, perform the morning SSS then off to physical therapy though I don't know what good it's gonna do.



One of our close friends (mid 50's) was diagnosed with degenerative disc disease in her back.  She is a M.D. and absolutely does not want surgery but is getting physical therapy and she says it is helping.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 14, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Woke up to two+ inches of snow I have to brush/shovel, perform the morning SSS then off to physical therapy though I don't know what good it's gonna do.


 
Do you have an afternoon SSS too?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 14, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Woke up to two+ inches of snow I have to brush/shovel, perform the morning SSS then off to physical therapy though I don't know what good it's gonna do.
> ...


I guess, if ya don't do it in the morning........


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 14, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



In the South most people ate/eat corn-on-the-cob, called field corn. It was the best tasting. The same corn that was fed to the animals. Also there is a dish call_ fried corn_. That is accomplished by using many ears of corn, holding each one up vertically and with the sharpest knife one has in the drawer, pressing it against the cob itself, slicing  down to the bottom, while letting the corn fall into a bowl, until it is full. Adding butter and ( forget what else ) and it all came to to nice thick consistency, over a medium burner on the stove. My family served plates of that with sliced tomatoes from the garden. I remember it as being one of the best dishes ever, Fried chicken usually accompanied it and mashed potatoes. 

To this day, I don't care too much for corn-on-the- cob because as you said, it is sweet. I have to cut the sweet taste with too much butter and salt. Then it is delicious.The only food I like that is sweet, is called dessert.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 14, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I use the same technique, but I usually just put the corn on my grill.    That is the BEST way to eat corn!  And add it to your cornbread!


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 14, 2015)

Last night, about 1:30, I went to check on the little one before I went to bed.  I kissed her face, not just for the sake of kissing but because my hands tend to be cold and it's hard for me to check if she feels hot with my hands.  Well, that woke her up.    She sat up in bed, burped a little and laughed about it, and told me she felt find (although she had felt warm with the kiss).  Within a short amount of time, though, her face scrunched up and she said her belly hurt.  She used the bathroom and I took her temperature : 101.8.  Off I went to get some more acetaminophen and cup of water for her.

I figured she would be staying home again today.  However, when I got her up at 6:45 this morning, she felt fine.  I took her temp and it was 97.4.  She felt good while she ate breakfast and got ready for school, so off she went.  Considering they haven't called to say she needs to go home, I'm going to assume that means the fever really broke this time and she's fine now.  She and her mommy are supposed to be going camping in a few days so I hope she really is over this sickness!


----------



## R.D. (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm on the air diet


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 14, 2015)

R.D. said:


> I'm on the air diet



I guess it all depends on what you are using the air for.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 14, 2015)

Halfway through lunch hour and it is still solid overcast here--yup MSN says we're clear and sunny--but the precip seems to have stopped.  All the snow has melted as temps are in the mid 30's across the city.  Almost all of the weather advisories are not expired are were cancelled.

I don't know if it is blessing or curse that we high desert dwellers almost all look out at cloudy skies and wet walks and streets and it makes us happy.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm not sure why, but my cousin just posted this--he's an Anthropology and Archeology professor--and it tickled me.  And I suppose I concur as I am very careful what I post on Facebook or any social media on the theory that just giving my 'permitted' friends permission to see it pretty much makes it available to the world:


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 14, 2015)

Looks like something may have come out of the interview in Santa Fe.  The company is nationwide and while the wife was waaaaay overqualified for the position she applied for they have other positions at the Project Manager level.  The interviewer passed her name and resume over and she got a call from the regional muckity-muck in Tampa Florida.......  They are looking for her to fill one of two jobs sooooooo we may be moving to the Tampa, St Pete area.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 14, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Looks like something may have come out of the interview in Santa Fe.  The company is nationwide and while the wife was waaaaay overqualified for the position she applied for they have other positions at the Project Manager level.  The interviewer passed her name and resume over and she got a call from the regional muckity-muck in Tampa Florida.......  They are looking for her to fill one of two jobs sooooooo we may be moving to the Tampa, St Pete area.



Wow.  Exciting stuff.  So you would be close to Sherry and WQ and not Foxfyre.  But at least with the internet, all of us scattered all over the country and all over the world are all in the same room.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 14, 2015)

We got a few flurries here today but nothing to speak of.  They were barely even flurries, more like a few flakes.  Quite cold though.    I did grill a steak on the grill last night in spite of the cold!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 14, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like something may have come out of the interview in Santa Fe.  The company is nationwide and while the wife was waaaaay overqualified for the position she applied for they have other positions at the Project Manager level.  The interviewer passed her name and resume over and she got a call from the regional muckity-muck in Tampa Florida.......  They are looking for her to fill one of two jobs sooooooo we may be moving to the Tampa, St Pete area.
> ...


Checking the house prices in the area, scads of foreclosures and auctions not to mention lots of homes all around the area for under $50k.  
I lived in Florida in 69 for a year while my dad was deployed to Nam, well one of his deployments, so I know what to expect.   Gators, mocs, hot and muggy....... not to mention the possibility of sink holes....... and hurricanes..... 
Lived through a few of those as well as around seven typhoons in the Pacific.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 14, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Hurricanes aren't really an issue in Tampa.  I think there has been one that was actually classified as a hurricane and not tropical storm or less in the past 70 years or so.

In over 20 years I was never around a sink hole.

I may have seen 2 gators outside of controlled environments in my time there.

Hot and muggy.......yep, that's just about year round.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 14, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



The only reason why I wouldn't want to move to a warm weather climate is because of the size of the bugs!  Especially the spiders.  Most around here are relatively small, and I'm still afraid of them.    I have an arachnophobia.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 14, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Big giant spiders!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


We had bamboo spiders in Taiwan as big as your hand and poisonous, Habus (known as six steps, you're dead in six steps), Pit Vipers, Bamboo Vipers, rats as big as cats and cockroaches we'd hunt with .22s........


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 14, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Green Cove Springs, right on the St Johns about 30 miles south of Jacksonville.   Couldn't tell ya how many mocs I killed and how many close call encounters with gators I choose to forget.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



We didn't have huge spiders in Tampa.  Nothing bigger than what I have here in GA, anyway.  Tampa is very suburban, it's not like living in the swamp.  

There were plenty of roaches, though!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 14, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I don't really mind snakes or rats.  Of course, I would avoid them.  Lol.  Mostly insects and spiders bother me.  I find them to be very disgusting small, never mind when they're enormous.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 14, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Well, you probably get big ones in Georgia too, at least bigger ones than here in Massachusetts!    I think it gets too cold here for them to get real big.  I have seen the occasional big spider, but they aren't really the norm.  You don't see very many big ones around here.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 14, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Yeah, the roaches would probably bother me too.  Insects, especially swarms of them . . .


----------



## peach174 (Jan 14, 2015)

Then you would really not like Southern Arizona ChrisL
We have tarantulas.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 14, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Then you would really not like Southern Arizona ChrisL
> We have tarantulas.



I would not like that at all.    I would be doing a lot of screaming and running away.  You can't suck up a tarantula in the vacuum!


----------



## Sherry (Jan 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Then you would really not like Southern Arizona ChrisL
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 14, 2015)

Sherry said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I won't even click on play.    I used to have a friend who had a pet tarantula.  I could never understand why.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 14, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Then you would really not like Southern Arizona ChrisL
> We have tarantulas.



Especially when you have a mass tarantula migration with hundreds/thousands of them moving from one place to another.  It is awesome to watch.  And it always amazes me how many people will swerve on the highway to avoid hitting a spider.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Because they are good spiders they eat a lot of bad things and they don't bite if you are not aggressive with them.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 14, 2015)

peach174 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



They freak me out way too much to ever have one for a pet.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 14, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Then you would really not like Southern Arizona ChrisL
> ...



  That sounds like something out of a horror movie!  Thousands of them???


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Yes, though the cycles can be boom or bust depending on moisture, food supply, etc., in the 'boom' years, it can be thousands.  It begins mid to late September through October up to the first hard freeze.  And it is just the boy tarantulas who march.  The ladies just wait in their burrow for a suitor to come knocking.  If he doesn't suit her, she kills and eats him and waits for somebody else.  Actually she might kill and eat the one she does like too, but. . .you know. . .after. . . .


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 14, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



That really sounds creepy!  The ground must look like a hairy moving carpet.  This makes me much more grateful for the small ones around here though!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 14, 2015)

Sherry said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...





peach174 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Probably at least half of the elementary classrooms in the schools around here have a pet tarantula (caged of course) somewhere in the room.  It is a real honor for the kids who get to take "Charlotte" (or whomever) home for the spring or winter break or for the summer.  Unless the teacher wants the job.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



They aren't really all that bunched up so you can see quite a bit of ground between them--those cars who swerve to miss them on the road usually do miss them, but not always of course.  The tarantula is a loner so they would probably fight if they got too close to each other, but they definitely do move as a group.  I have pulled over to watch a bunch of them cross the highway and it would take some time.  Really interesting.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 14, 2015)

My folks lived in western Arizona for years.  Lots of near translucent scorpions all over the place.  And yeah....if they sting you it hurts like a mofo.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 14, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 14, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> My folks lived in western Arizona for years.  Lots of near translucent scorpions all over the place.  And yeah....if they sting you it hurts like a mofo.



Unless somebody is really allergic, a scorpion sting is worse than a tarantula bite.  I've never been bitten by one--I HAVE held them in my hands--but they tell me a tarantula bite for the vast majority of people feels like and is no worse than a bee sting.  Some tarantulas hair is toxic to people though and might feel worse than  a bite.  It's best not to pet your pet tarantula--she won't enjoy it and you probably won't either.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 14, 2015)

FYI, as much as I like Jessica Alba's butt, it is not appropriate ion USMB ads or viewing material for work, so I'll be scaling back my posting until they leave.


----------



## Sherry (Jan 14, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> FYI, as much as I like Jessica Alba's butt, it is not appropriate ion USMB ads or viewing material for work, so I'll be scaling back my posting until they leave.



Can't you install Adblock Plus?? I have never seen one ad on USMB.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 14, 2015)

I shouldn't have to block sexist ads on USMB Sherry. Someone said Adblock wasn't effective on the new ads.


----------



## Sherry (Jan 14, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> I shouldn't have to block sexist ads on USMB Sherry. Someone said Adblock wasn't effective on the new ads.



Is there a regular Adblock versus Adblock Plus?? I don't see any ads ever. I also don't surf at the office.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 14, 2015)

Sherry said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I shouldn't have to block sexist ads on USMB Sherry. Someone said Adblock wasn't effective on the new ads.
> ...


No


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 14, 2015)

Sherry said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > FYI, as much as I like Jessica Alba's butt, it is not appropriate ion USMB ads or viewing material for work, so I'll be scaling back my posting until they leave.
> ...


Don't know if they make Adblock Plus for IE.


----------



## Sherry (Jan 14, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I have both installed, but always use Firefox.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 14, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...




I have no problem either, and I use Firefox and adblock as well.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 14, 2015)

Been reading over the posts...  I don't like spiders and snakes.  Spiders get whacked with a rolled up newspaper and snakes get whacked with the garden hoe.  Not very many snakes around on my farm but from time to time I see one.  Spiders though are here and there...  These two critters were put on Earth by God so folks would have something to whack.


----------



## Sherry (Jan 14, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Been reading over the posts...  I don't like spiders and snakes.  Spiders get whacked with a rolled up newspaper and snakes get whacked with the garden hoe.  Not very many snakes around on my farm but from time to time I see one.  Spiders though are here and there...  These two critters were put on Earth by God so folks would have something to whack.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 14, 2015)

Yes, they made AdBlock Plus for IE but I can't find how to load it.  What the do offer is the EasyList portion of Adblock Plus on the IE add-ons site.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 14, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Yes, they made AdBlock Plus for IE but I can't find how to load it.  What the do offer is the EasyList portion of Adblock Plus on the IE add-ons site.



I have an ad block and Google chrome as my browser and I don't see any ads at all.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 15, 2015)

I hav


saveliberty said:


> I shouldn't have to block sexist ads on USMB Sherry. Someone said Adblock wasn't effective on the new ads.


e something called BluHell firewall 2.5.0 It stops scripts as well as blocking ads. I love it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 15, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Sheila and Hombre's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
GW's daughter's friend Sachenda,
Ernie's friend and colleague Max and Mrs. Ernie,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Foxfyre's Aunt Betty,
The BBDs and Jingles,
Gracie's Moki,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 15, 2015)

Morning


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 15, 2015)

Well, it's Thursday morning!  Coffee this morning has been nothing short of excellent.  Mrs. BBD has just left to go over to the neighbor's house to quilt all day with her.  All of the indoor dogs and cats are in a semi-coma.  Nothing good on tv.  Think I'm going to head over to my buddy's vet clinic and drink some of his coffee and see what he's up too.  Might stop by the bank to get a little pocket money too.  Quiet, boring day on tap here.  Just the kind of day that a person should drink lots of coffee to make it all better.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 15, 2015)

Was up a 7:30 still finishing off the pot of coffee.  The wife wanted to go for a drive today but she's still sound asleep and didn't want to get up.  Gizmo stayed in the house all night, woke me up twice wanting to go out, let her out when I got up.  She hangs around the back door for 5 minutes trying to decide if she really wants to be out or come back in......  Open the door for her and she just sits in the doorway purring and trilling neither out nor in.
At least the "kids" are getting used to her, Boo is no longer hiding and was even playing with her.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 15, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Yes they do.
I have IE and Adblock Plus.
It works great.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 15, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...





Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


There really is no other reason to have children,  is there?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 15, 2015)

Foxy - Jingles has finished taking all of her meds and is just fine.  She can come off the list now.  Thanks!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 15, 2015)

Good morning all.  Bright and sunny here and quick scan of the U.S. weather today shows a teensy bit of weather in Oregon and far northern California and a wee bit along the northeast coast and that's it.  I don't remember ever seeing it as completely clear across the entire nation as it is today.  At any rate, I think it's fairly safe to say it won't snow in New Mexico today.

I'm up.  Not happy about it but I'm up.  And resisting going back to bed.  Hombre will leave in a few to go do his volunteer work at the hospital and I'll have to decide if I feel well enough to do something productive or if I will decide I am just poorly enough to do nothing.

Oh well I can't think about that right now.  I'll think about that after another cup of coffee.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 15, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Foxy - Jingles has finished taking all of her meds and is just fine.  She can come off the list now.  Thanks!



Great to hear BBD.  Be sure to keep her on the strict diet the vet no doubt ordered for her and we'll hope she is one of the lucky ones who will never have another attack.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 15, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  Bright and sunny here and quick scan of the U.S. weather today shows a teensy bit of weather in Oregon and far northern California and a wee bit along the northeast coast and that's it.  I don't remember ever seeing it as completely clear across the entire nation as it is today.  At any rate, I think it's fairly safe to say it won't snow in New Mexico today.
> 
> I'm up.  Not happy about it but I'm up.  And resisting going back to bed.  Hombre will leave in a few to go do his volunteer work at the hospital and I'll have to decide if I feel well enough to do something productive or if I will decide I am just poorly enough to do nothing.
> 
> Oh well I can't think about that right now.  I'll think about that after another cup of coffee.



You shouldn't do ANYTHING without first drinking a few cups of coffee and thinking it over.  My vote is to go back to bed.  Going back to bed is always a good choice.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 15, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Wouldn't know, we had cats.......


----------



## mdk (Jan 15, 2015)

Good afternoon everyone! I hope everyone is having a great day this far. I plan spending most of the day stripping the varnish and sanding down a great antique table I recently purchased. I am leaning heavily towards a walnut stain with accents of Bombay mahogany.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 15, 2015)

mdk said:


> Good afternoon everyone! I hope everyone is having a great day this far. I plan spending most of the day stripping the varnish and sanding down a great antique table I recently purchased. I am leaning heavily towards a walnut stain with accents of Bombay mahogany.



Oh my.  I used to LOVE to do stuff like that.  Be sure to take a before pic and after pic and share.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 15, 2015)

Okay I just installed Adblock Plus for IE and I'm currently using IE.  And the ads are still there.  Do you have to turn on the Adblock program in some way?  I agree that some of them are borderline pornographic and it is embarassing when those show up when I'm showing my elderly aunt or somebody like that something on the computer.


----------



## mdk (Jan 15, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon everyone! I hope everyone is having a great day this far. I plan spending most of the day stripping the varnish and sanding down a great antique table I recently purchased. I am leaning heavily towards a walnut stain with accents of Bombay mahogany.
> ...



Will do. I tend to try and restore a couple pieces every winter. A week ago I finished a beautiful table for the 3rd floor that will be used mainly for board games. These projects keep me busy during these chilly winter months.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 15, 2015)

Also, I do wonder if we are cutting off our noses to spite our faces when we block the ads that keep the internet free?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 15, 2015)

mdk said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Third floor?  You live in a mansion?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 15, 2015)

It's Thursday! My one day off. Unfortunately, I have to meet with a representative of the alarm company to go over a proposal to update the security/fire alarm system. Don't want to do it...

But I will.

Max is still getting his daily IV infusions with a heavy duty antibiotic. The wound has healed and it looks from x-rays that the osteomyelitis hasn't progressed in the last 2 weeks.
Another 15 days of daily clinic visits for the IV and that part is over. An x-ray at that point, to be compared with another 14 days later and we'll have an answer.
Normally the intense pain associated with a bone infection is a good indicator of progress, but with Max's inability to feel pain in his left leg, we wait, not so patiently for another month.

My wife has been pain free for a week now and is back to fighting form. She has been working from home most of the week doing end of year book keeping.

I'm SO glad she's able to do that!
I think she can come off the list, but if ya don't mind, Max could use continued prayers and well wishes.


----------



## mdk (Jan 15, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Good heavens no. In Pittsburgh you can get a giant old house for very cheap. My house is 120 years old with hardwood floors and stained glass windows, something I was wanted growing up as a poor kid in the Rust Belt. I decided when I got older I wanted a house larger then I actually needed. We have lots of friends and family that stay with us over the year so I wanted a house with a couple guest bedrooms.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 15, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Yeah, they aren'T all that helpful.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 15, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay I just installed Adblock Plus for IE and I'm currently using IE.  And the ads are still there.  Do you have to turn on the Adblock program in some way?  I agree that some of them are borderline pornographic and it is embarassing when those show up when I'm showing my elderly aunt or somebody like that something on the computer.



Yes you need to turn it on.
Enable Adblock Plus on Any Version of Internet Explorer TechSplurge
By default AdBlock Plus is not enabled by default. To enable AdBlock Plus after installation just select *Manage Addons* in the wrench menu. Now just select Adblock Plus and enable it from the entries in* Toolbars and Extensions* tab in the window


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 15, 2015)

Hello and morning greetings from the not-so-frozen North!
Another couple of days at or above freezing,  mostly above.   Of course,  the roads suck.  Lots of sneaky ice and horrible drivers.   They keep predicting snow but we got rain, instead.   This is getting pretty crazy,  this weather!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 15, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Oh I don't know, they add extra "insulation" to blankets, bed covers and clothing........ (they shed), they teach us how to shuffle when they want something..... (getting underfoot), and occasionally they leave presents..... (dead animals and coughed up hairballs).  
What more could anyone want........


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 15, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay I just installed Adblock Plus for IE and I'm currently using IE.  And the ads are still there.  Do you have to turn on the Adblock program in some way?  I agree that some of them are borderline pornographic and it is embarassing when those show up when I'm showing my elderly aunt or somebody like that something on the computer.
> ...



I just checked and it is enabled.  So I don't know what else to do.  I guess just log out of USMB and go elsehwere when those objectionable ads appear when folks are around.  There's an awful lot of them though.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 15, 2015)

Crappy platform followed by graphic ads.  Adios mi amigos.
For the record. I am not opposed to ads, just the recent ones.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 15, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Try turning off your computer and then turn it back on.


----------



## Valerie (Jan 15, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...





try mozilla firefox with ad block plus and no scripts script blocker... 

whenever you log in 'temporarily allow' usmessage board, but don't allow any of the other scripts here.

set up your browser to clear all cookies and cache every time you close the browser.


----------



## Valerie (Jan 15, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Crappy platform followed by graphic ads.  Adios mi amigos.
> For the record. I am not opposed to ads, just the recent ones.




the creeps are getting their jollies corrupting the scripts..


----------



## Pogo (Jan 15, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Crappy platform followed by graphic ads.  Adios mi amigos.
> For the record. I am not opposed to ads, just the recent ones.



For the record I've seen none of these ads at all.  Wouldn't even know anything had happened had I not read comments about them.  I've been running AdBlock the whole time (with Firefox), since before the software "up"grade, and have noticed nothing whatsoever.

Heard some say the font got smaller too.  I don't see that either.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 15, 2015)

I also have not seen any of them, I don't see any ads at all.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 15, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


You may need to close your browser and reopen it.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 15, 2015)

With the new format change I nearly left due to all the ads.  But with adblock and Firefox I see nothing.  Still not real fond of the new format...but at least I am not hammered with ads.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 15, 2015)

Valerie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Thanks.  I disabled Firefox on my computer as several things I do regularly just didn't seem to play well with Firefox.  For smoothness, the least complications, and the least interferance with programs I run on my computer, a much improved and much more secure IE is working best for me via Bing.  To use all the functions on USMB though, IE doesn't play well with USMB's software so I have to go to Chrome or AOL.  And because if you give Chrome an inch, it takes a mile of authority, I usually use AOL when I come into USMB.  But it doesn't block those offensive ads either.


peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Okay I haven't tried that.  I HAVE rebooted.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 15, 2015)

Google Chrome does not specifically track you unless you're signed into your Google account.  You can go into settings and tell Chrome not to save searches or browsing history and not to collect search data.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 15, 2015)

If that doesn't work Foxfyre after turning your computer off and back on then do this.

Click on your start button
click on downloards
double click on adblockplus exe.
that will bring up the widows open file then click on run.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 15, 2015)

Also there are some very good VPNs out there if you don't want to be tracked at all and be invisible.  

Five Best VPN Service Providers

Free VPN Services You Should Know About PCMag.com


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 15, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


You do make good points.  But hairballs and dead animals are not the only "gifts" they might leave.  They have been known to leave gifts of "forgiveness"...particularly in shoes, open drawers, and laundry baskets.  On a more somber note, I have often used my fur-fam friends (cats) to sop up the tears whenever I felt the need to shed a few...


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 15, 2015)

Anybody besides me have a yearning for a banana split?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 15, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Anybody besides me have a yearning for a banana split?


I had my split weeks ago, those muscles are still sore........


----------



## Sherry (Jan 15, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Anybody besides me have a yearning for a banana split?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 15, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody besides me have a yearning for a banana split?



Yum.  There was a time when that would have been the ultimate guilty pleasure for me.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 15, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody besides me have a yearning for a banana split?



Thank you, dear Sherry!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 15, 2015)

peach174 said:


> If that doesn't work Foxfyre after turning your computer off and back on then do this.
> 
> Click on your start button
> click on downloards
> ...



Windows 8 doesn't have a start button.  But I can probably fnd adblockplus.exe some other way.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 15, 2015)

Just got back from the Pacific Wildcare Hospital, where I took Gandalf. He looked like a pigeon to me..and normally I scare them off from the bird feeders because they are pigs and eat it all. But..the past 3 days, I noticed one lone pigeon. So I let him stay. The second day he arrived, I watched him closer with the binocs. He couldn't close his beak. He scooped water from the bird bath like a shovel in a bucket. But he kept cramming the food in his beak where it would promptly fall back out. Big bird, so he was not starving. Just having a helluve time getting food down his throat. Last night just before it got dark, he sat in the swinging bird feeder and scooped what he could. When it was completely dark, I went out there with a flashlight to see if  he was nesting in it and planned to catch him if I could. Nope. He was not there.

This morning..he was on the ground, pecking and dribbling away. Then the dogs scared him and he flew up on the roof and stayed there a long time. So...at about 4:15, I saw he was back in the feeder again. I thought, what the hell. I'll see if he will let me approach him. So...I walked real slow..cooing to him. Duh..he is related to a dove but he is not one...still, the cooing seemed to be ok with him. Imagine my surprise when he let me walk right up to him. I cooed and cooed and slowly reached my hand to him..and he began to fidget so I cooed faster and before he knew it...or even I knew it, he was in my hand! His mouth was a mess. I will refrain from what it looked like. Poor guy. 
So....I stuck him in a box and headed to the wildlife center, who are open 7 days a week year round until 5pm. By the time I got him in the box, it was 4.35. So I drove quickly there and got there in the nick of time. They said Gandalf is a Band Tail Pigeon and he has what looks like Trichasomething and if the vet thinks treatment will work, then that is what they will do then release him. If not, then they will humanely send him over rainbow bridge.

Before I left, I petted him and told him to get well and come back home..his feeder would be full of food as usual.

I hope he does.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 15, 2015)

Who am I kidding?  I'd miss you guys too much to leave.  Still very disappointed posters have to protect themselves from the board itself.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 15, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Anybody besides me have a yearning for a banana split?


We talk about pussies (cats) and you want a banana split?  Hhhmmm...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 15, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Just got back from the Pacific Wildcare Hospital, where I took Gandalf. He looked like a pigeon to me..and normally I scare them off from the bird feeders because they are pigs and eat it all. But..the past 3 days, I noticed one lone pigeon. So I let him stay. The second day he arrived, I watched him closer with the binocs. He couldn't close his beak. He scooped water from the bird bath like a shovel in a bucket. But he kept cramming the food in his beak where it would promptly fall back out. Big bird, so he was not starving. Just having a helluve time getting food down his throat. Last night just before it got dark, he sat in the swinging bird feeder and scooped what he could. When it was completely dark, I went out there with a flashlight to see if  he was nesting in it and planned to catch him if I could. Nope. He was not there.
> 
> This morning..he was on the ground, pecking and dribbling away. Then the dogs scared him and he flew up on the roof and stayed there a long time. So...at about 4:15, I saw he was back in the feeder again. I thought, what the hell. I'll see if he will let me approach him. So...I walked real slow..cooing to him. Duh..he is related to a dove but he is not one...still, the cooing seemed to be ok with him. Imagine my surprise when he let me walk right up to him. I cooed and cooed and slowly reached my hand to him..and he began to fidget so I cooed faster and before he knew it...or even I knew it, he was in my hand! His mouth was a mess. I will refrain from what it looked like. Poor guy.
> So....I stuck him in a box and headed to the wildlife center, who are open 7 days a week year round until 5pm. By the time I got him in the box, it was 4.35. So I drove quickly there and got there in the nick of time. They said Gandalf is a Band Tail Pigeon and he has what looks like Trichasomething and if the vet thinks treatment will work, then that is what they will do then release him. If not, then they will humanely send him over rainbow bridge.
> ...


Perhaps you made a difference in a life today, Gracie!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 15, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Anybody besides me have a yearning for a banana split?


This guy would love to have a bite of yours....


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 15, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > My folks lived in western Arizona for years.  Lots of near translucent scorpions all over the place.  And yeah....if they sting you it hurts like a mofo.
> ...



My friend used to let her tarantula crawl all over her.  *shudders*  I would look at it when it was in its terrarium.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 15, 2015)

Oh! By the way. The above photo was taken on July 30, 1950.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 16, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > If that doesn't work Foxfyre after turning your computer off and back on then do this.
> ...



I'm sorry I forgot you have windows 8
downloads would be under C:ESD\Windows
this video tells you how to get your files


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 16, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Oh! By the way. The above photo was taken on July 30, 1950.




That picture looks much too clear to be from the 50s.......... 
Besides the world was mostly still black and white back then........


----------



## peach174 (Jan 16, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Oh! By the way. The above photo was taken on July 30, 1950.
> ...



I have plenty of color pictures taken of me from the 50's.
Now days they have software programs that can make them clear as well as restore the color.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 16, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


----------



## Sherry (Jan 16, 2015)

Taking off after work to go hang out for some early birthday fun...see you guys on Sunday.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up.  Party at Sherry's on Saturday...byob


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 16, 2015)

It's Friday.  Good deal.  To celebrate I think I will have another cup of coffee.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 16, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Oh! By the way. The above photo was taken on July 30, 1950.
> ...


My dad was taking color photos when he could get Ektachrome during WWII. I assure you. That photo is of yours truly on my first birthday.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 16, 2015)

The photo is a scan from a slide. There are thousands of slides dad took in Germany, Italy and Africa and after the war, through the 80's and 90's when he began taking photos of mineral specimens through a microscope. My son has his dark room equipment.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 16, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Oh! By the way. The above photo was taken on July 30, 1950.




Ernie....gotta admit....you were a cute kid.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 16, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Geeze another good joke goes over everyones head.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 16, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Naw I got it.  Since the 1950's were one of my favorite eras ever, I have to defend it a LOT.  But even I make jokes like that.   

The 'black and white' thing has many many different interpretation in that era too.  Everybody who watched television saw the whole world in black and white.   As for film, we took a lot more black & white film because it was cheaper to buy and to have developed.

Even in the early 1980's when Hombre went to a specialized photography school for 4 months in West Virginia, the first eight weeks were devoted to strictly black and white photography.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 16, 2015)

Anybody want an afternoon cup of coffee?  I'll pour.


----------



## R.D. (Jan 16, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Anybody want an afternoon cup of coffee?  I'll pour.








Yes, please


----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2015)

Dogs running me ragged at the estuary today. Took pics. Hip killing me but I survived. Barely. Karma is in one of them..see if you can see her. Yellow lab.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 16, 2015)

Good pics Gracie.  I did see Karma.  And how is Moki?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 16, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Taking off after work to go hang out for some early birthday fun...see you guys on Sunday.



That is one of my favorite kind of dogs!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 16, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Awww, what a cute little guy!


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 16, 2015)

My lady should be here any minute.     Hope everyone has a nice weekend.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 16, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Sheila and Hombre's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
GW's daughter's friend Sachenda,
Ernie's friend and colleague Max and Mrs. Ernie,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Foxfyre's Aunt Betty,
Gracie's Moki,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 17, 2015)

And to start off tomorrow. . . .

How many horses?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 17, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> And to start off tomorrow. . . .
> 
> How many horses?


I see 5.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 17, 2015)

Morning !!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 17, 2015)

Up early again, headed up to the Springs today.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 17, 2015)

Good morning!  It's Saturday.  Isn't that neat?  I've been up all night writing a book about Taco.  I will share the first chapter with you.  I think it's exciting and I'm sure you'll like it.  Here goes the first chapter:

A Dog Named Taco
Chapter 1

See Taco.
See Taco run.
Run Taco run.
Run, Run, Run.
Taco can run fast.

Well, I hoped you liked it.  I'm going to begin working on chapter 2 this afternoon.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 17, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And to start off tomorrow. . . .
> ...



That was my count too Ernie.  No clue whether it is right or not.  

Good morning everybody.  I'm up.   I haven't had any coffee yet so I'm not happy about being up, but it's making.  So the world will improve shortly.

Ya'll all have a great Saturday.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 17, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Y'all need a Keurig. I can have a cup of coffee in 60 seconds.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 17, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



You have a great one too Foxfye.
Did you get your Adblock working?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 17, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Not yet Peach.  But the offensive ads seem to be gone for now and I don't mind the 'From the web' or 'around the web'  stuff that does show up.  If I need it to work I'll work on it some more.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 17, 2015)

I think our resident nerds will get this.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 17, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I put up a video for windows 8.
I don't know if you saw it or if it helped to find your files.
It's post #17019


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 17, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Yes and thank you.  I learned awhile back how to access all the files on my computer and Adblock is definitely downloaded and installed.  But so far has not eliminated the ads.  Again not a problem unless the ads are offensive.  Windows 8 is good to let you stop annoying scripts that are disrupting something so that isn't an issue.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 17, 2015)

And for the household tip of the day (with a disclaimer that for all I know this could dissolve or explode your CD or DVD so try at your own risk):

*1) Toothpaste: Buff a CD/DVD*
* Apply toothpaste to a cotton ball and wipe the disc. Wash with water afterwards and you’ve got a brand new dis*c!

If somebody tries this and it works, would you report in please?


----------



## peach174 (Jan 17, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> And for the household tip of the day (with a disclaimer that for all I know this could dissolve or explode your CD or DVD so try at your own risk):
> 
> *1) Toothpaste: Buff a CD/DVD
> Apply toothpaste to a cotton ball and wipe the disc. Wash with water afterwards and you’ve got a brand new dis*c!
> ...



No toothpaste is to abrasive to use. It would scratch it up really bad.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 17, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And for the household tip of the day (with a disclaimer that for all I know this could dissolve or explode your CD or DVD so try at your own risk):
> ...



Thinking about our teeth being tougher than a CD but they probably are.  I was reading lately though that a scratch on the label side of the CD or DVD is far more likely to irreparably damage the disc than is one on the smooth side.  Who would have thunk?

But here is a Wikihow link that gives a step by step way to clean a CD using toothpaste. . . .but they have you washing the CD before the toothpaste application and they skip the cotton ball in favor of your finger:
How to Repair a CD With Toothpaste 10 Steps with Pictures


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm beginning to wonder if Purgatory actually exists and we're in it now...... the Purgatoire River does run through town........ we're doing penance for something....... 
Yeah it's been a frustrating and tiring day.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 17, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> I'm beginning to wonder if Purgatory actually exists and we're in it now...... the Purgatoire River does run through town........ we're doing penance for something.......
> Yeah it's been a frustrating and tiring day.



Well you should make yourself hot chocolate, pop popcorn, and watch a feel good movie tonight I think.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2015)

I found out today that Gandalf the Pigeon did not make it. Their vet tried..but he was too far gone to be helped so they put him down.


----------



## R.D. (Jan 17, 2015)

I would have given it to the kid


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 17, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> I think our resident nerds will get this.



Assuming the red ones are hydrogen and white ones oxygen....


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 17, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm beginning to wonder if Purgatory actually exists and we're in it now...... the Purgatoire River does run through town........ we're doing penance for something.......
> ...



Don't really like hot chocolate, popcorn is okay on occasion and I killed a boatload of pixels rather than watch a movie....... 
I'm heating some all beef hotdogs, comfort food, shoulda picked up some tater chips to put on the hotdogs.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 17, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I found out today that Gandalf the Pigeon did not make it. Their vet tried..but he was too far gone to be helped so they put him down.



Ah well.  At least he spent his last hours with people who cared and could help him leave the world painlessly and not cruelly starving and dying of thirst.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 17, 2015)

R.D. said:


> I would have given it to the kid



Me too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 17, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Do you own a mandolin?  They make great homemade potato chips.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 17, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I found out today that Gandalf the Pigeon did not make it. Their vet tried..but he was too far gone to be helped so they put him down.
> ...



May he return to Middle Earth.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 17, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Pardon my ignorance, can you translate this please.  Last time I checked a mandolin was a musical instrument.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 17, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Guess ya push the potatoes through the strings to slice them......


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 17, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> And to start off tomorrow. . . .
> 
> How many horses?


An Alaskan original artist...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 17, 2015)

Whew!  Spent many hours these past few days with a broken B777.  Seems they had a catastrophic engine failure, did an emergency diversion.  With only two engines, when one fails, they look for the closest airport that can handle that size airplane...that's us!  I don't think I'd want to be a passenger flying from LA to Taipei and have an engine fail.  I have an idea about what happened, but until the investigation is finished, nothing is conclusive.  Me, I'm betting turbine fuel just doesn't have the same lubricating characteristics as oil...could be just me, though.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 17, 2015)

Does it seem too obvious GW?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 17, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> And to start off tomorrow. . . .
> 
> How many horses?



I counted six horses.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 17, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> And for the household tip of the day (with a disclaimer that for all I know this could dissolve or explode your CD or DVD so try at your own risk):
> 
> *1) Toothpaste: Buff a CD/DVD
> Apply toothpaste to a cotton ball and wipe the disc. Wash with water afterwards and you’ve got a brand new dis*c!
> ...



I've heard you can polish silver with toothpaste.  It has to be the paste though, not gel.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 17, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I like to put jalapeno cheese dip on my hot dog!  Yum!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 17, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...





Cute!  It's a kitchen gadget that cuts things really thin.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 17, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And to start off tomorrow. . . .
> ...



I'm stuck at 5.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 17, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Maybe I counted the same one twice.  It's really hard to separate them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 17, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Bingo.  I get ours out when I need to slice a large number of veggies for a big occasion or something  and it also makes the best cut potatoes for hash browns ever.  It's very fast and very effective and efficient and it will cut fingers quite handily if one does not use the safety device to push the veggies across the blade.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 18, 2015)

And I'm stuck on five horses in that painting too. And am in awe of Ernie who knows how to number them.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 18, 2015)

I AM awesome...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 18, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Sheila and Hombre's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
GW's daughter's friend Sachenda,
Ernie's friend and colleague Max and Mrs. Ernie,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Foxfyre's Aunt Betty,
Gracie's Moki,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 18, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> I AM awesome...


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## saveliberty (Jan 18, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I AM awesome...



You rang?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 18, 2015)

I've always loved Bev Doolittles work.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 18, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I thought that was a Julienne Fry maker?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 18, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 18, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Nope, it's a mandolin slicer.  I need to get me one.  I cut everything by hand with a knife.  I like to make scalloped potatoes a lot, and cutting all of those potatoes thin by hand is very time consuming.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 18, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Okay, THAT cat is my daughter's, Eli.  He wears bow ties, but is black in color.  Fancies himself more of a cat model.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 18, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I think it is like a Fridgedaire is a refrigerator dear one.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 18, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I think I prefer ties on my cats.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 18, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 18, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> I've always loved Bev Doolittles work.



I have too. And my brother has many of her originals at his ranch. 

I also love Ringel05's techno knowledge.  Thanks guy! It worked.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 18, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  I'm up, showered, shampooed, and made presentable for the world already.  I'll be leaving in less than an hour to lead the Sunday worship service at the Rehab center.  I have a good piano player but no song leader this morning so will be pulling double duty, and that is tough for an old contralto who is pretty rusty.  My piano player knows this and has agreed to put everything into lower keys.    We'll muddle through somehow.  Hombre goes with me and he is a big help to pass out and collect song books.  Because many in the 'congregation' have multiple infirmities, he also helps them find the page in the song book for whatever we are singing.  

Some will sleep through all or part of the service, but a number of folks are alert and full participating.  And they so much look forward to the service every week.  They don't have a whole lot to look forward to these days.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 18, 2015)

Only two words for today --  GO PACKERS!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 18, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Only two words for today --  GO PACKERS!!!



My heart does say GO PACKERS.  But I gave up 7-1/2 points and picked Seattle in my pick-ems group, so. . . .


----------



## Sherry (Jan 18, 2015)

I hope everyone had as fun a weekend as I did.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 18, 2015)

Sherry said:


> I hope everyone had as fun a weekend as I did.



You're not going to tell us all about it?????

Oh, and HAPPY BIRTHDAY, SHERRY, though I think we're a day late for that?


----------



## Sherry (Jan 18, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > I hope everyone had as fun a weekend as I did.
> ...



My birthday is Tuesday, and my guy spoiled me for my birthday weekend...I'm so lucky.


----------



## Sherry (Jan 18, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > I hope everyone had as fun a weekend as I did.
> ...



Thanks for the cake...you're not late, I was born 1/20/69.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 18, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Only two words for today --  GO PACKERS!!!


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 18, 2015)

I highly recommend American Sniper.  Not a perfect movie, but well worth seeing.  If possible, I respect the sacrifices of our military even more.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 18, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Does it seem too obvious GW?


Does what seem too obvious?  I've been MIA a few days and may have missed the reference?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 18, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> I've always loved Bev Doolittles work.


Bev Doolittle is indeed AWESOME!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 18, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


Just a young thing, aren't you?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 18, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Yeah, I think I have callouses older than her.


----------



## Sherry (Jan 18, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



It just does not seem possible that I'll be 50 in a few more years.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 18, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Only two words for today --  GO PACKERS!!!
> ...





Sherry said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Happy Birthday Sherry!    Hope you had a great day!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 18, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > I hope everyone had as fun a weekend as I did.
> ...



Hey, you are pretty good to find a cake with her name on it!


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 18, 2015)

I don't know who's work I like better on this Angus on guitar or Chris Slade on drums.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 18, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Not too worry, I'll wait a couple of birthdays until you catch up.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 18, 2015)

Still licking my wounds because of the Packer game.  It was a great game until the final 3 minutes and then OT.  I shall survive.  Their loss was a disappointment but I've been disappointed before.  I recall that time I used the bathroom in the bus station only to find there was no paper.  Same sort of disappointment.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 18, 2015)

Our dear Sherry was born on 1/20/1969?  Holy cow.  I've got underwear that old!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 18, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 18, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Still licking my wounds because of the Packer game.  It was a great game until the final 3 minutes and then OT.  I shall survive.  Their loss was a disappointment but I've been disappointed before.  I recall that time I used the bathroom in the bus station only to find there was no paper.  Same sort of disappointment.



I feel your pain, being a Pats fan, thinking of that Superbowl game against the Giants.  Ouchie.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 18, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


I remember those days........


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 18, 2015)

I won't tell you all when I was born.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 18, 2015)

Just did a sinus rinse, why it never occurred to me before I don't know but essentially it's a sinus enema..........


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 18, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> I won't tell you all when I was born.......


My moms favorite date for everything was 1909.......  Was she close........?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 19, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Just did a sinus rinse, why it never occurred to me before I don't know but essentially it's a sinus enema..........



ha, ha, ha!


----------



## Sherry (Jan 19, 2015)

I would do a lot of things for my kids, but I have my limits...I will not suck snot.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 19, 2015)

Sherry said:


> I would do a lot of things for my kids, but I have my limits...I will not suck snot.



Ewww!  I think the bulb syringe works just fine.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 19, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I won't tell you all when I was born.......
> ...



If I was born close to 1909, I'd have used an older bear in the picture.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 19, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Our dear Sherry was born on 1/20/1969?  Holy cow.  I've got underwear that old!


 
Holey...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 19, 2015)

blackhawk said:


> I don't know who's work I like better on this Angus on guitar or Chris Slade on drums.



Hmmm.  Acquired taste?   I just never warmed up to the heavy metal genre but I'll have to say this isn't as hard to listen to as some.  My idea of heavy metal is the Ventures.  


Mel Taylor's drum solo in "Caravan" was one of those iconic best drum solos ever too.  But then he was one of the best drummers I've ever heard.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 19, 2015)

Metallica is mandatory or so I've been told.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 19, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Still licking my wounds because of the Packer game.  It was a great game until the final 3 minutes and then OT.  I shall survive.  Their loss was a disappointment but I've been disappointed before.  I recall that time I used the bathroom in the bus station only to find there was no paper.  Same sort of disappointment.



Well after my Cowboys crashed and burned I was pulling for the Packers, and watched in disbelief as what appeared to be certain victory then wasn't.  But if they were going to lose why couldn't they have lost by another 2 points?  But as the saying goes. . . .next year.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 19, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  Hombre and I are rushing around to try to get the house cleaned up enough for the housecleaners to come this morning.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 19, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Metallica is mandatory or so I've been told.



Weren't they a kind of ground breaker?  The group that ushered in the heavy metal era for keeps?  I really have made a valiant effort to acquire a taste, but then I listen to a great sound track like that one of the Ventures I posted and lose myself in the music and think its okay that the younger set love the heavy metal and I don't have to.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 19, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



And you'll be surprised how much fun you will have at 50.  And beyond.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 19, 2015)

Van Halen, Molly Hachet, Phil Collins, Elton John, Pink, Gwen Steffani, Billy Joel, Bach, Glenn Miller, to name a few.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 19, 2015)

Have you heard Pentatonix?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know who's work I like better on this Angus on guitar or Chris Slade on drums.
> ...


I forgot all about the Ventures!  Used to listen to them when I was much, much younger........


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 19, 2015)

Actually like Metallica;


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


 
ITS A TRAP!

Stay young forever.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 19, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Actually like Metallica;



A lot of folks do.  Like I said, I think it is an acquired taste.  I suppose this modern melody-less stuff that they call music these days sounds good to the kids now too.  But I just don't get it.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 19, 2015)

Pentatonix is new Foxfyre, I would be very surprised if you don't absolutely love them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 19, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Pentatonix is new Foxfyre, I would be very surprised if you don't absolutely love them.



Yes I do enjoy Pentatonix.  But they do mostly older songs.  It's pretty hard to do acapella without a melody and harmony to work with.  But I don't even like Pentatonix stuff when they do one of the newer melody-less pieces.  Most of the newer pop stuff is just noise with a beat to me.  Even country isn't what it used to be.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 19, 2015)

I will say though that there is a glimmer of hope showing on the horizon.  Every now and then, I am catching the concept of melody in a new song and think the worm might be turning back in that direction.  I simply refuse to believe that there are no great strong melodies that have not yet been written.

I think the tremendous success of the few good new songs that have been written and do have compelling melodies like Phillip Phillips "Home" or Leonard Cohen's "Hallelujah" are maybe inspiring  a return to strong melodies and strong lyrics?


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Pentatonix is new Foxfyre, I would be very surprised if you don't absolutely love them.
> ...



You lose musical credibility when you site country music as a positive.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 19, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Actually like Metallica;



That's actually the first of the 'bad' Metallica albums.  Before that they were one of the best heavy metal bands of the 90s.  Their previous album, ...And Justice For All, was arguably their best work.  But with the black album, they started to change from the thrash metal band they were to more of a hard rock band.  Maybe they 'sold out' for money/popularity, maybe they were just getting older and changed musical styles, but the net effect is they were and are a lesser band.

Now Testament, another 90s thrash band.....they actually got heavier as they got older!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 19, 2015)

My big old iMac desktop computer has crashed and burned.  I may have been the reason for it.  I downloaded the new OS for it and I'm afraid the old girl wasn't up for the new technology.  I then began to play around deleting files and stuff that I thought would make it run better.  Now, it won't do anything.  It will turn on but nothing else.  I've unplugged it and have it sitting on the kitchen table.  I will move it over to the south house and put it with all the other computers over there that have been moved to the computer grave yard.  I've been thinking about getting a new computer for a while so maybe I will do that before too much longer.  In the mean time, I'm using my trusty laptop.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 19, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> My big old iMac desktop computer has crashed and burned.  I may have been the reason for it.  I downloaded the new OS for it and I'm afraid the old girl wasn't up for the new technology.  I then began to play around deleting files and stuff that I thought would make it run better.  Now, it won't do anything.  It will turn on but nothing else.  I've unplugged it and have it sitting on the kitchen table.  I will move it over to the south house and put it with all the other computers over there that have been moved to the computer grave yard.  I've been thinking about getting a new computer for a while so maybe I will do that before too much longer.  In the mean time, I'm using my trusty laptop.



I've never used a Mac......can you reformat it like you would a PC?


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> I will say though that there is a glimmer of hope showing on the horizon.  Every now and then, I am catching the concept of melody in a new song and think the worm might be turning back in that direction.  I simply refuse to believe that there are no great strong melodies that have not yet been written.
> 
> I think the tremendous success of the few good new songs that have been written and do have compelling melodies like Phillip Phillips "Home" or Leonard Cohen's "Hallelujah" are maybe inspiring  a return to strong melodies and strong lyrics?



I think you are talking about a limited selection of music.  I'm certain there is plenty of melody and harmony in music made today.  Not enjoying it is not the same as a lack of melody.   Besides which, there is a whole lot more music than what you might hear on the radio....finding good music can be a long, arduous process, but it's available.  youtube can be helpful, but you do need to find a way to search for what you're looking for, and there's a lot to wade through.

I never listen to the radio for myself (although I do hear plenty of modern country in the car when doing things with the little one; my employer listens to that stuff) but I still find new bands to listen to now and again on youtube.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 19, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> My big old iMac desktop computer has crashed and burned.  I may have been the reason for it.  I downloaded the new OS for it and I'm afraid the old girl wasn't up for the new technology.  I then began to play around deleting files and stuff that I thought would make it run better.  Now, it won't do anything.  It will turn on but nothing else.  I've unplugged it and have it sitting on the kitchen table.  I will move it over to the south house and put it with all the other computers over there that have been moved to the computer grave yard.  I've been thinking about getting a new computer for a while so maybe I will do that before too much longer.  In the mean time, I'm using my trusty laptop.



I still remember back in the 1980's when I bought my first computer--a Compaq Presario which was a 486.  We paid around $2,000 for it and were amazed at what it could do and thought it was all the computer we could possibly ever need. AOL, at $3/hour, opened up the world of the internet to us and we entered the modern high tech age.

We bought my current computer a couple of years ago.  It has power to burn, all the bells and whistles, 8 gigs of ram and a terabyte of hard drive space.  As a black Friday special, it cost us about $200.  You can buy something comparable for not a whole lot more than that.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 19, 2015)

Moring !


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 19, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I will say though that there is a glimmer of hope showing on the horizon.  Every now and then, I am catching the concept of melody in a new song and think the worm might be turning back in that direction.  I simply refuse to believe that there are no great strong melodies that have not yet been written.
> ...



I already mentioned a couple of what I consider good new songs.  But you see, I don't want to HAVE to hunt for good ones among hundreds of really bad ones.  I want to be able to tune to a music station in the car or tune in on a concert on TV and immediatley hear wonderful new songs like we used to be able to do.  And I don't want to have to sit through a bunch of bad stuff until they finally give me something that sounds like music to my ears.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 19, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > My big old iMac desktop computer has crashed and burned.  I may have been the reason for it.  I downloaded the new OS for it and I'm afraid the old girl wasn't up for the new technology.  I then began to play around deleting files and stuff that I thought would make it run better.  Now, it won't do anything.  It will turn on but nothing else.  I've unplugged it and have it sitting on the kitchen table.  I will move it over to the south house and put it with all the other computers over there that have been moved to the computer grave yard.  I've been thinking about getting a new computer for a while so maybe I will do that before too much longer.  In the mean time, I'm using my trusty laptop.
> ...


If he has an old copy of the OS (that was replaced) then he could reload that, do a fresh install.  He could check with Crapple to see if the older version he had is available for download.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 19, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually like Metallica;
> ...


Don't like thrash metal, never did guess that's why I like the one I posted so in my estimation they got better........


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



There are a lot more choices in music today than there were in the past.  Maybe the radio plays crappier music, too, I don't know.    I do know that I don't like a whole lot of modern music....but I didn't like a whole lot of older music, either.  I think you are less unhappy with modern music and more unhappy with modern radio.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 19, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I started with hair metal, one of the two first albums I ever owned was Metal Health from Quiet Riot.  I was a big Motley Crue fan for years.  But then I moved on to thrash type stuff in the 90s, Metallica, Megadeth, Slayer, Anthrax, etc.  Oddly enough, I also became a big Tori Amos fan in the 90s.  

I moved on further from there to death metal, but I'm pretty sure no one else who frequents the CS would listen to any of that.  I do love The Doors, thanks to my father!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 19, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



No, I don't think so because I'm aware of what's out there and I have a LOT of exposure to it.  But again, everything isn't everybody's cup of tea.  And I'm sure the new stuff sounds good to a lot of the kids and younger set these days or there wouldn't be any profit in making it available.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 19, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Born in the 50s, grew up in the 60s and graduated HS in 72.  Hated the Stones and the Doors and today most of what was released in the 60s and 70s I don't like anymore.  Loved Queen, liked Van Halen, hated old style Country but most of what I listen to today is modern Country but I'm not limited to that genre, like big band, jazz, blues, etc.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 19, 2015)

Modern country, what I hear of it, seems more like rock with a little twang (when it even has that!) to me.  

I've never liked the Stones.  One of the more overrated rock bands of that era IMO.  Queen has a few good songs and obvious talent, but they were never to my taste.  Van Halen was always fine.  I remember The Devil Went Down To Georgia fondly, and that's about the extent of my listening to older country.  

Nowadays I tend to listen to somewhat older stuff, but when I do find new music I like, it's usually somewhere in the metalcore genre (or so I think....I find that musical genres change too often for me to pay attention ).


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 19, 2015)

I loved most music up through the late 1990's.  After that....it mostly sounds like crap to me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 19, 2015)

Okay, since most of us are having a musical walk down memory lane this morning, take the test and see what your 1970's anthem is.  (Mine kicked me all the way back to the 1960's and the Four Seasons. )

What Is Your 70 s Anthem


----------



## Sherry (Jan 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay, since most of us are having a musical walk down memory lane this morning, take the test and see what your 1970's anthem is.  (Mine kicked me all the way back to the 1960's and the Four Seasons. )
> 
> What Is Your 70 s Anthem



The Eagles are my favorite band.



> Rhythmically unique, reflective, and widely considered to be one of the best songs of all time, The Eagle's HOTEL CALIFORNIA shares a lot in common with you. The song's slow and intrinsically hypnotizing composition gives off vibes of mystery, curiosity, and longing - all wrapped in a classy pseudo-southwestern package. The journey it describes is a lot like your own - a life of opened and closed doors... A mixed bag of emotions that leaves you with the phrase "it gets better" as you try to decipher whether certain elements of your life are of heaven or hell. We're willing to be this song already speaks to you, and if it didn't before we hope it does now.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 19, 2015)

Hotel California The Eagles.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 19, 2015)

Well, I knew that Peach and I were musically compatible, but Sherry too? Such a young thing....


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay, since most of us are having a musical walk down memory lane this morning, take the test and see what your 1970's anthem is.  (Mine kicked me all the way back to the 1960's and the Four Seasons. )
> 
> What Is Your 70 s Anthem


Hotel California, the Eagles.  One of my favorite bands of all time, not my favorite song by them though.


----------



## Sherry (Jan 19, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Well, I knew that Peach and I were musically compatible, but Sherry too? Such a young thing....



I'm an old soul.


----------



## Sherry (Jan 19, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, since most of us are having a musical walk down memory lane this morning, take the test and see what your 1970's anthem is.  (Mine kicked me all the way back to the 1960's and the Four Seasons. )
> ...



Agreed. I'd have a hard time picking a favorite. Maybe "Take It Easy" or "Peaceful Easy Feeling"...perhaps I like the word "easy".


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 19, 2015)

It all went to Hell with the harpsichord I tell you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 19, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> It all went to Hell with the harpsichord I tell you.



True story.  When our son was in college he was already seriously gravitating toward music.  His major was engineering and he has earned his living as a professional engineer, but he kept himself sane in college with the piano.  (And as an avocation, he now also runs a private music school with 80 students learning piano, guitar, voice, and violin.)

Anyhow he was also on a nationally ranked rowing team in college and they traveled all over the country to compete.  And in the big church in Philadelphia that boasts one of the nation's largest and finest harpsichords, the tour guide asked if anybody could play?  For his piano class, our son had just perfected and memorized a very difficult baroque that had been written for the harpsichord.  And he wowed them.  (He was also very relieved when nobody asked for an encore because he would have had nothing.  )


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 19, 2015)

"Hotel California" isn't my favorite Eagles song either, but it invariably tops the list of almost every 'best of the Eagles' list:
Top 10 Eagles Songs


----------



## Sherry (Jan 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> "Hotel California" isn't my favorite Eagles song either, but it invariably tops the list of almost every 'best of the Eagles' list:
> Top 10 Eagles Songs



Oh yeah, I definitely can't pick one favorite.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 19, 2015)

Back from Wally-World, it's amazing how little $130 buys now-a-days..........


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 19, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




I love "Take it to the Limit."  But yeah....those guys wrote a lot of great songs.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 19, 2015)

My favorite Eagles tune of all time!!


----------



## mdk (Jan 19, 2015)

Afternoon everyone! I hope they day finds everyone well. I am having an R&R day and watching Season 3 of Babylon 5. Lazy bones abound.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 19, 2015)

And let's not forget CSN.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 19, 2015)

Now I'm listening to some of the older stuff, Head East, Outlaws, Journey, Foghat, Dr John, etc


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 19, 2015)

All great bands and there were so many great artists and great songs of the 70's.  But if I had to pick one that I think represents the heart and soul of the 70's, it would have to be the Carpenters:


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 19, 2015)

Saw American Sniper today great movie I really hope Bradley Cooper wins best actor Oscar though he probably won't.


----------



## Sherry (Jan 19, 2015)

blackhawk said:


> Saw American Sniper today great movie I really hope Bradley Cooper wins best actor Oscar though he probably won't.



WQ and I saw it and thought it was really good...our reviews are on this thread:

American Sniper US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay, since most of us are having a musical walk down memory lane this morning, take the test and see what your 1970's anthem is.  (Mine kicked me all the way back to the 1960's and the Four Seasons. )
> 
> What Is Your 70 s Anthem



I also got Hotel California.  Although a couple of those questions had no good answers.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 19, 2015)

You know if you saw the sniper, he's not very good....


----------



## alan1 (Jan 19, 2015)

I got Stevie Wonder -- Superstition

I was disappointed with some of the choices offered with the questions.  For example, it didn't offer just "Blues" for music genre, it offered "R&B" which is different.  Another example is that for a vehicle no 4WD or trucks were listed.


----------



## Noomi (Jan 19, 2015)

Afternoon guys, hope all is well! 

I love going to places that are normally designed for kids. There is a place in the city that I had never heard of until my Sensei Tracy mentioned it last week. Its called Inflatable World and its this huge warehouse full of bouncy castles and slides, all inflated with air, of course. So I couple friends and I decided to check it out on Sunday, and we spent a full two hours there, going up and down slides, jumping off bouncy platforms (it was about a ten foot drop) and generally just being big kids for awhile.
We came away drenched in sweat, and I was surprised that I could really feel some soreness (only minor) in my muscles, especially my core, the next day.

Amazing how a heap of inflated toys could give you a workout, eh!?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 19, 2015)

OK everybody.  Stand up.  Stretch your arms above your head and shake them just a little bit.  Lower them to your side.  Now decide.  Is it time for bed or are you going to stay up for a bit longer?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 20, 2015)

mdk said:


> Afternoon everyone! I hope they day finds everyone well. I am having an R&R day and watching Season 3 of Babylon 5. Lazy bones abound.


Well, come on down! Just opened a new bottle today.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 20, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Sheila and Hombre's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
GW's daughter's friend Sachenda,
Ernie's friend and colleague Max and Mrs. Ernie,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Foxfyre's Aunt Betty,
Gracie's Moki,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.





P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 20, 2015)

Sweet Dreams, Foxy.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 20, 2015)

I got Hotel California too. No wonder we all hang out in the same galaxy of the vast net universe. lol


----------



## Gracie (Jan 20, 2015)

Foxfyre...you can take Moki off now. He is back to normal!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 20, 2015)

Great news re Moki Gracie.  Looks like I' m the odd man out on the 70's anthem as I got  "December '63'--The Four Seasons.  I did like the Four Seasons but that was not my favorite song of theirs either.  I was probably the only one to pick Forest Gump as the movie I would choose among those they offered  and the only one to pick the station wagon too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 20, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  Another warm and sunny day in Albuquerque but we're under a winter storm watch for tomorrow and Wednesday with heavy snow 'likely'.  Translation:  it will probably get somewhat cooler and a little cloudy.

Today is catch up on paperwork day.  Tomorrow the carpet cleaners come and we're having our dryer vent cleaned.  It vents up through the wall and through the ceiling and we're expecting there is a lot of stuff in it.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 20, 2015)

Good morning Mama Fox.  Sending a warm cup of coffee your way.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 20, 2015)

blackhawk said:


> Saw American Sniper today great movie I really hope Bradley Cooper wins best actor Oscar though he probably won't.



I saw it yesterday and agree with every word you just posted. I can't wait for it to become available for streaming. I HAVE to see it again. The widow of Chris Kyle said the film was very real, and agreed it did the best of the best in two hours and 12 minutes that could be accomplished. One out of five? Five stars. 

Clint won't get Best Director and most of us know why.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 20, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Another warm and sunny day in Albuquerque but we're under a winter storm watch for tomorrow and Wednesday with heavy snow 'likely'.  Translation:  it will probably get somewhat cooler and a little cloudy.
> 
> Today is catch up on paperwork day.  Tomorrow the carpet cleaners come and we're having our dryer vent cleaned.  It vents up through the wall and through the ceiling and we're expecting there is a lot of stuff in it.



Thanks Foxy and a _very good morning greeting_, to you, as well. When that vent is cleared, your mind will rest. One less thing to be concerned about. That is how I would be feeling.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 20, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Saw American Sniper today great movie I really hope Bradley Cooper wins best actor Oscar though he probably won't.
> ...




I saw it as well Aqua, and agree with you and Blackhawk.  Powerful film that helps the rest of us understand what many of our troops went through in Iraq.  

I have so much respect for Chris Kyle and his wife.  Both are true American heroes.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 20, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Another warm and sunny day in Albuquerque but we're under a winter storm watch for tomorrow and Wednesday with heavy snow 'likely'.  Translation:  it will probably get somewhat cooler and a little cloudy.
> 
> Today is catch up on paperwork day.  Tomorrow the carpet cleaners come and we're having our dryer vent cleaned.  It vents up through the wall and through the ceiling and we're expecting there is a lot of stuff in it.


Starting tonight we're supposed to start getting snow though tomorrow, 3 to 6 inches.  Here we'll probably get it.
Fox, don't know how long your meteorologist has been in Albuquerque but decades ago when Bob Ryan first showed up in DC he didn't get any forecasts correct for a couple of years till he figured out the typical regional weather patterns.  Once he did that he was correct 90% of the time. Bob Ryan (channel 4) and Doug Hill (channel 7 and WTOP news radio) were the one's to listen to if one wanted to know the most accurate weather forecasts in the area.  
Thinking about that I miss having a WTOP type radio station (24 hour news, weather, traffic).
The last snow we got isn't completely gone yet.......  mostly but not all.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 20, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Great news re Moki Gracie.  Looks like I' m the odd man out on the 70's anthem as I got  "December '63'--The Four Seasons.  I did like the Four Seasons but that was not my favorite song of theirs either.  I was probably the only one to pick Forest Gump as the movie I would choose among those they offered  and the only one to pick the station wagon too.



Really though.....would anyone want to wear any of the fashions they showed?  Or did we all just try to pick the least odious one?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 20, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  Another warm and sunny day in Albuquerque but we're under a winter storm watch for tomorrow and Wednesday with heavy snow 'likely'.  Translation:  it will probably get somewhat cooler and a little cloudy.
> ...



Most of the meteorologists on the Albuquerque network stations have been here forever--for a decade or two or more anyway.  And I swear they forecast the weather by looking out the window.  They do hedge their bets and their forecast for Albuquerque is usually dependent on whatever winds we get with the systems that come through.  So if they miss, well, the wind just didn't cooperate.  

In sympathy however, I am sure it is pretty much impossible to use instrumentation to accurately forecast weather under our weirdly configured and multi-altitude city surrounded by mountains that do strange things to clouds that pass over.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 20, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Great news re Moki Gracie.  Looks like I' m the odd man out on the 70's anthem as I got  "December '63'--The Four Seasons.  I did like the Four Seasons but that was not my favorite song of theirs either.  I was probably the only one to pick Forest Gump as the movie I would choose among those they offered  and the only one to pick the station wagon too.
> ...



The sweater and scarf was more acceptable and less retro for me, so that's the one I picked.  But I don't dress like any of those photos and didn't when I was living in that era.


----------



## Sherry (Jan 20, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Great news re Moki Gracie.  Looks like I' m the odd man out on the 70's anthem as I got  "December '63'--The Four Seasons.  I did like the Four Seasons but that was not my favorite song of theirs either.  I was probably the only one to pick Forest Gump as the movie I would choose among those they offered  and the only one to pick the station wagon too.



I chose Forrest Gump...great soundtrack.

My mom is taking me out to dinner for my birthday.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 20, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Great news re Moki Gracie.  Looks like I' m the odd man out on the 70's anthem as I got  "December '63'--The Four Seasons.  I did like the Four Seasons but that was not my favorite song of theirs either.  I was probably the only one to pick Forest Gump as the movie I would choose among those they offered  and the only one to pick the station wagon too.
> ...



Well since we already delivered your birthday cake early, I'll just acknowledge the actual day :


----------



## alan1 (Jan 20, 2015)

And the doctor bills are rolling in.

In the past 20+ years I've had nothing but the occasional office visit to my primary care physician.  I'd forgotton how goofy doctor bills, specialist bills, specialist treatments (MRI), hospital bills and insurance payments can be. 
I'm not trying to start a discussion about our healthcare system on this forum, just pointing out how goofy it can be when it comes to billing and payment.

For example, between the end of November and early December I had one ER visit, one primary care visit and one orthopedist (specialist) vist -- those got me to my annual $2500 deductible, so insurance started covering things.  So, the steroid shot in my lower back in late December was billed at $1008, insurance paid $208.73, there was an insurance adjustment (that nobody pays) of $747.09 (74% of the bill), my balance due is $52.19.  Seriously?  How did they negogiate an oddball adjustment amount of $747.09.  It's not even an even dollar amount, it has a random 9 cents in the adjustment.  And why is the original bill $1008, why not an even $1000?
Oh, and that first orthopedist visit I had, I hadn't met my deductible yet.  The doctor billed $390.00, a nice round number.  I got an insurance adjustment of $171.24 (44% of the bill), an odd number that seems very random.  So, $218.76 was applied to my deductible and was what I actually paid.

It just seems goofy how they come up with these random numbers for billing and adjustments.  Adjustment = Insurance company negogiated lower payment.  Even the adjustment percentages seem random.
I wonder if the doctors and insurance companies hire quantum physics engineers to negotiate rate discounts on the various services.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 20, 2015)

They just updated our potential snow to a foot.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 20, 2015)

alan1 said:


> And the doctor bills are rolling in.
> 
> In the past 20+ years I've had nothing but the occasional office visit to my primary care physician.  I'd forgotton how goofy doctor bills, specialist bills, specialist treatments (MRI), hospital bills and insurance payments can be.
> I'm not trying to start a discussion about our healthcare system on this forum, just pointing out how goofy it can be when it comes to billing and payment.
> ...



It definitely is a mystery to all but those who calculate those amounts.  I have a theory about them, but it is probably too controversial for the Coffee Shop.  There will no doubt be a thread on that phenomenon sooner or later though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 20, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> They just updated our potential snow to a foot.



I'm a little jealous.  I would like to see a good snow instead of the random dustings we have been getting.  But we're still in a 'could be' and 'possible' depending on what the wind does weather advisory mode here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 20, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> They just updated our potential snow to a foot.



Correction on that last weather report--they just upgraded us to a winter storm warning with 3 to 6 inches forecast for the valley areas up to a foot on the mountain.

Translation:  another dusting I fear.


----------



## alan1 (Jan 20, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > It just seems goofy how they come up with these random numbers for billing and adjustments.  Adjustment = Insurance company negogiated lower payment.  Even the adjustment percentages seem random.
> ...


Indeed it is a mystery.
Just as elusive as UFO's, sasquatch and the chubracabra.


----------



## alan1 (Jan 20, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > They just updated our potential snow to a foot.
> ...


You just want snow because it is a form of water and you live in a desert.
Skip the desert and go straight for dessert, much better.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 20, 2015)

alan1 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Good plan.  (Though I liked the rain and snow when we didn't live in the desert too.. )  But there are some lemon cookies in the kitchen that are just screaming at me. . .. .and the annual spectacle ofthe SOTU is coming up in 15 minutes.  So I'll catch ya'll later.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 20, 2015)

I'll not be watching.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 20, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Metallica is mandatory or so I've been told.



I really like old school Metallica, but I like this remake of the Thin Lizzie song too.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 20, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Hombre and I are rushing around to try to get the house cleaned up enough for the housecleaners to come this morning.



You clean your house for the house cleaners?  Wow!  They are lucky!


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  Hombre and I are rushing around to try to get the house cleaned up enough for the housecleaners to come this morning.
> ...



I think it grows out of picking up the garbage for the garbage collector.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 20, 2015)

Foxfyre 

I'll be your house cleaner, just as long as you have it all cleaned up for me when I arrive!


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 20, 2015)

The there is washing the dishes before running the dish washer...


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 20, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually like Metallica;
> ...



I don't like a lot of heavy metal, and I hate death metal.  I prefer classic rock, but I do like a variety of different music depending on my mood.  Metallica is really good though.  Very talented guys. 

I always liked the instrumentals too.  Here's a little bit of Orion with Danny Way skating.  It is AWESOME!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 20, 2015)

I just watched the SOTU speech.  I'm really ready for bed now!  ***  yawn ***  Good night everybody.  Why does listening to politicians (any of them) make me so sleepy?


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 20, 2015)

I just get riled up BBD.  It was amusing to see C_K try to organize the posting community response today though.  Herding cats is always great fun to observe.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 20, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> I just watched the SOTU speech.  I'm really ready for bed now!  ***  yawn ***  Good night everybody.  Why does listening to politicians (any of them) make me so sleepy?



Just listen to some of the Metallica songs!  That will wake you up!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 20, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> The there is washing the dishes before running the dish washer...


That's what pets are for.........


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Well how about this?  It's an instrumental!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 20, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I could deal with that because I don't have to listen to their awful singing, if that's what you would call it.    Seriously though, more so than the music, it's the singing in that type of music that I don't care for.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 20, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


That sounds like what you hear when a barber gives you a buzz cut. Just bassy vibrations with nothing pleasant at all.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 21, 2015)

OFFICIAL MESSAGE FROM THE PRESIDENT OF THE BITCH ABOUT THE WEATHER CLUB.

It is snowing heavily at my house today.  I am not pleased because snow tends to wrinkle the fabric of my happiness.  That is all.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 21, 2015)

Up at 6 this morning, at least I got 8 hours sleep.....  though it doesn't feel like it........  no snow yet.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 21, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> OFFICIAL MESSAGE FROM THE PRESIDENT OF THE BITCH ABOUT THE WEATHER CLUB.
> 
> It is snowing heavily at my house today.  I am not pleased because snow tends to wrinkle the fabric of my happiness.  That is all.


Tell the truth, you actually love the snow........  Why else would you live where you do..........


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 21, 2015)

Bright and sunny here this morning, but chilly in the low 20s.  We haven't gotten hardly any snow at all this year, but I think we are expected to get some this week some time but only a couple of inches.  Last winter, we were literally bombarded with the stuff.  At this time last year, there were huge snow banks all over the place!  I'm not really that sorry because the snow tends to make everything that you have to do more difficult and time consuming.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 21, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Yeah, that's not normally my kind of music either, but it's at least better sans the "singing" IMO.    Sometimes, they just make creepy sounds.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 21, 2015)

We are expected to get a blend of snow, rain and ice the next couple of days.

Going on a Harper sitting trip later today.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 21, 2015)

It's really nice here.
29 right now and suppose to get up to 68.
We had a beautiful sunrise this morning.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 21, 2015)

Gizmo (the kitten) came in about and hour ago, the cold snap seems to have REALLY brought out the kitten in her, charging all over the house, purring and trilling like there's no tomorrow and trying like mad to play with our two older cats.  The two older have pretty much gotten used to her but not so much this frantic kitty that's tearing through the house now.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 21, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Again it is an acquired taste I suppose. I'm also a classic rock, classical, R&B, blues, ballads, easy listening, classic country (after it got good and not in the nasal twang era), a lot of other cultural music (some Mexican, Indian, eastern, etcl) with a bit of avant garde--think Manheim Steamroller--thrown in kind of girl.  I really tried but never developed an appreciation for thrash or heavy metal.  

Your posted clip was not something that grated on my nerves, but I can't say it is something I would choose to listen to for pleasure.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 21, 2015)

64 in Foley at 10:35 AM, on the way to 68. Today will be clear and sunny, but they're talking an inch and a half of rain for tomorrow.
I've had a stiff neck for 2 days now. This is getting old quick. I need a massage.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 21, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I hear you.  I have to be in the mood to listen to that type of music myself.    Like I said, normally I prefer classic rock.  It also probably has a lot to do with what kind of music you listened to growing up and your individual tastes of course.  Personally, I could never love country music, but some people love that stuff.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 21, 2015)

Cooler and accuweather on the computer says a wintry mix should begin here in 67 minutes?  That's nailing it down pretty close.  

But. . . .I'm going with our favorite weather guy who last night said to expect some snow all around, but the strong east winds that we get when these systems approach will almost certainly create a 'snow hole' over Albuquerque so we won't see much, if any, of it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 21, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> I just watched the SOTU speech.  I'm really ready for bed now!  ***  yawn ***  Good night everybody.  Why does listening to politicians (any of them) make me so sleepy?



Because they almost never say anything we don't expect them to say--and I don't care WHAT party they are--and therefore it is usually pretty uninteresting, even boring.  And last night it went on way too long. . . .after 30 minutes or so one's eyes do tend to glaze over.

I read somewhere that George Washington's first SOTU was like seven minutes?  Now I could go for that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 21, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  Hombre and I are rushing around to try to get the house cleaned up enough for the housecleaners to come this morning.
> ...



LOL.  It just isn't in me to leave the cracker crumbs on the carpet for them to vacuum up, or dirty dishes in the sink, have an untidy bathroom.  They do get to do the heavy cleaning, dusting/polishing, and scrubbing the kitchen that we just can't do anymore though.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 21, 2015)

We have internet radio on all day at the bar. It really depends on our mood when we open up, what we listen to. Our current "project" is 22. His choice of music is more Cher, Barbara Streisand and show tunes....
He put on something that sounded like cats fighting over fish yesterday. We ended up with 60's/70's folk rock ala Buffalo Springfield, CSN and Byrds mixed with some more loosely related stuff from around the same time.
At 5, Our regular Tuesday evening attraction, Danny Grady and Friends took the stage for 2 hours of old country stuff. It was just Danny and a percussionist named Denny last night. Denney sets up a snare and small tom, a couple of cymbals. He has bongos, maracas, spoons and a wash board at hand.
Lots of times, he has another guitar or 2 sit in and occasionally a piano player will sit at our spinet and play some honky tonk.
Danny finishes up at 7 and at 8, our regular week-end DJ has Karaoke as late as people want to embarrass themselves. Karaoke again on Thursdays.
Really! Once the DJ is in the house, music depends on the people there. It might be Hank Williams or Megadeath, the Beatles or Elvis. (after I've left of course)


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 21, 2015)

If the president expects me to listen to him/her for 30 minutes a year, I expect equal time.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 21, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



There is very little country I like from the 1960's or earlier. But by the 70's, country had evolved into a really skilled genre and I enjoy a lot of it from the rock-a-billy to the great ballads and fun songs.  By the mid 1990's to present though, country has also succumbed to the more tuneless and uninspired modern stuff that a lot of us hate..

One of the most iconic duets ever performed/recorded was this rendition of "Does He Love You" with Martina McBride and Kelly Clarkson  singing a tribute to Reba McEntire:  (Artists invited to perform all did Reba songs.)  Who couldn't love music like this?


Or another of my favorites with Reba and Vince Gil:


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 21, 2015)

You can't evolve past Shania Twain...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 21, 2015)

*White Trash Bars*






Simply mix together Ritz crackers, toffee bits, and sweetened condensed milk and bake for 20 minutes.  Add frosting......


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh and it's finally snowing, been flurrying for the last hour.


----------



## R.D. (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 21, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> You can't evolve past Shania Twain...



You like Shania?  I like some of her stuff, but I have a hard time thinking of her as really country.  She is one of those cross over singers that is as much pop as country, sort of like Taylor Swift.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 21, 2015)

This was my idea of country back in the day..........


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 21, 2015)

R.D. said:


>





Ringel05 said:


> This was my idea of country back in the day..........



Yes, that group did have some good songs.  As did Alabama, The Oak Ridge Boys, Little Texas, Rascal Flatts, Lady Antebellum, and others.  And all of them put out some modern stuff that I don't like as much or at all.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 21, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> We have internet radio on all day at the bar. It really depends on our mood when we open up, what we listen to. Our current "project" is 22. His choice of music is more Cher, Barbara Streisand and show tunes....
> He put on something that sounded like cats fighting over fish yesterday. We ended up with 60's/70's folk rock ala Buffalo Springfield, CSN and Byrds mixed with some more loosely related stuff from around the same time.
> At 5, Our regular Tuesday evening attraction, Danny Grady and Friends took the stage for 2 hours of old country stuff. It was just Danny and a percussionist named Denny last night. Denney sets up a snare and small tom, a couple of cymbals. He has bongos, maracas, spoons and a wash board at hand.
> Lots of times, he has another guitar or 2 sit in and occasionally a piano player will sit at our spinet and play some honky tonk.
> ...



Elvis actually did some good country.  But. . . .I'm trying to correlate a bar called Doc Hollidays with the Beatles or Megadeath.  I'm not succeeding.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 21, 2015)

Happy 1st Birthday to ELS LLC, the corporation that owns Doc Holliday's


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 21, 2015)

peach174 said:


> It's really nice here.
> 29 right now and suppose to get up to 68.
> We had a beautiful sunrise this morning.



Yeah just looking at the weather map, all the stuff seems to be well north and east of you and headed away from you.  Usually we look forward to your weather within a few hours up to a day of you getting it.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 21, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Back in the day, I did like Panama red.....


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 21, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Happy 1st Birthday to ELS LLC, the corporation that owns Doc Holliday's



Well congratulations on that milestone Ernie.  I know Max's and Mrs. Ernie's medical issues have been a setback, but otherwise I hope it is all you hoped it would be.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 21, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > We have internet radio on all day at the bar. It really depends on our mood when we open up, what we listen to. Our current "project" is 22. His choice of music is more Cher, Barbara Streisand and show tunes....
> ...


We play what our guests want to hear. On weekends, we play a variety that tends to get more radical modern as the night wears on.
About 10 PM each night, we play George Thorogood's "One Bourbon, One Scotch and One Beer".

Usually 10 people will line up at the bar and at the appropriate time, drink a shot of Buffalo Trace, A Johnny Walker and a Budweiser. It's good for business.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 21, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Happy 1st Birthday to ELS LLC, the corporation that owns Doc Holliday's
> ...


It does make life a bit more hectic, but other than the fact that I have had 6 days off in the last year, I love it.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 21, 2015)

Off to open up. Late night today Poker starts at 6.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 21, 2015)

Eons ago I rewrote the lyrics to _Okie from Muskogee _to a less redneck song to mess with the rednecks, I called it a Hippy from Minnipee.......


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 21, 2015)

Thrash metal nitpick of the day!

It's Megadeth, not Megadeath.  Don't ask me why : if I ever knew, I've long since forgotten.  

There's a band that mirrored Metallica way too much.  The singer of Megadeth, Dave Mustaine, was in Metallica before Metallica put out any albums.  It wasn't an amicable ending of that relationship and I remember various hostile comments between the two bands over the years.  The oddest part of it all, to me, is that the two bands have basically the same song on their separate debut albums.  Metallica put out a demo while Mustaine played in the band with a song The Mechanix on it.  Metallica made that into the song The Four Horseman on their first album while Megadeth put Mechanix on their first album.  Once you get past the different intros, the music is nearly identical, just slightly different tempo.  Different lyrics, but clearly they came from the same song.  That's always tickled me for some reason.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 21, 2015)

Still snowing but the snow is "light", guess I'd call it heavy flurries.  The problem is the bottom layer is slush......


----------



## 007 (Jan 21, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> I just watched the SOTU speech.  I'm really ready for bed now!  ***  yawn ***  Good night everybody.  Why does listening to politicians (any of them) make me so sleepy?


Let me tell ya about somethin' you might find a little more interesting. I'll be heading down to Dubuque to Roeder's Outdoor Power, Friday, to pick up a new, (old), 2012 John Deere X720. Pretty big machine for a lawn tractor but, I'm getting a new hydro turn plow on it too for the driveway, and I'll be getting a rototiller attachment for the back this spring. Nice machine, only 209 hours on it and they gave me a hellova deal. Here's it is. It's still upstairs in storage in these pics from yesterday, and doesn't have the new JD plow on it yet... what'a ya think?


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 21, 2015)

Back home in the Coffee Shop for a while.  It's after hours here in the office and I feel more comfortable writing a story on this keyboard as opposed to the iPad touch screen.  Call me old fashioned.  Call me a technophobe.  But I won't have to correct the auto correct on this PC as much as the iPad demands.  Plus, there's something comforting about an actual full sized qwerty keyboard.  The tactile experience is more pleasurable here rather than that pane of glass on a tablet.

It's been seasonable here in the Crotch of the Tri-State Area.  For mid January, we are getting precisely what we signed on for when the decision was made to live at 40 degrees north latitude.

But I have had the opportunity to li9ve and work in sunnier climes.  I did time on the Gulf coast of Florida back in the mid 1980s.  I lived in Sarasota and, as soon as resources and timing were perfect, promptly moved home.  I had a project in Puerto Rico that kept me there for 18 months.  The people were fabulous, the experience was matchless, but I bought Pimplebutt the year before and I was hankering to actually live in it.

I also had a project in Naples Italy.  That was an eye opener.  I was warned before hand that crime was endemic in southern Italy, but I live here where yes, there is crime, but it is relegated to the shady side of town.  To see a cop in my neighborhood usually means someone has wrapped their car around a telephone pole and I should expect to see an ambulance and maybe even a fire truck at the scene. 

But Napoli was different.

My second day there, I want to repeat that for emphasis; my second day there I took a little sight seeing trip.  The abatement project was going to keep me at or near the site for the duration and I wanted to see la dulce vita for myself.

I drove to Pompeii to see the ruins, the amphitheater and the pornographic graffiti the site is renown for.  A friend who had previously visited the very Navy base my project was on asked that I might buy a couple of cameos while I was in Naples.  Naples is famous for the little hand carved silhouettes.  Crafted from a unique sea shell found along the Amalfi Coast, cameos are one of the easy to obtain arts and crafts, and that always intrigues me while travelling. 

What I did not know about Naples is there are distinct districts for all sorts of goods and services.  If you want fresh cut flowers, there's a flower district.  Looking for vegetables, try the next block down from the flower district.  Need a bicycle?  Four blocks up and you're in the midst of the bicycle district.  And yes, there is a district for cameos.

I asked the hotel concierge for directions before I headed off to Pompeii and it turns out the I could find cameos within a few blocks!  I bought one for Mom.  They asked me for several thousand Lire which I regarded as Monopoly money.  As it turned out, Mom's cameo would sell for $480 American after figuring the rate of exchange.  I bought a couple substantially cheaper ones for my buddy and headed back to my hotel.

Traffic in Naples is a given.  We moved at a walking pace with Vespa scooters cheek to jowl on the thoroughfare.  I constantly glanced in the rear view mirror and was concerned about the scooter behind me.  I doubt we could slip a credit card between my rear bumper and the front tire of the scooter.

The I heard the distinctive sound of automobile safety glass shatter.  I turned and looked over my right shoulder, expecting to see a bloody Italian laying in the back seat.  What I did see was just as disturbing.  The left rear window of my rental car had been punched out and I turned just in time to watch my backpack leave the back seat.

The passenger on the scooter hopped off, broke the window and swiped my backpack with the skill of a surgeon.  He then climbed back onto the scooter, the driver pulled a quick left U turn and the pair vanished into the chaos of the Neapolitan traffic.  There go the cameos.  There goes my camera.  There goes my travel orders from the United States Navy.  There goes my passport.

Now, I speak enough Italian to read a menu and to determine if that's really your sister or not.  But I don't speak enough Italian to tell the Caribbaneri what happened.  When I found the local police precinct, I found out that the local Neapolitan cops don't speak English.

I tried my best to recount the tale.  The cops nodded, smirked and dismissed my story.  It's funny, but even the language barrier could not hide their condescension.  One of the cops left the room for about ten minutes.  When he returned, he presented a typed letter.  Not on official letterhead, but on regular onion skin typing paper.  It was in Italian and incomprehensible to me.  It could have said anything.  Perhaps it was a confession to a string of serial killing.  Perhaps it was gibberish.  But I remember what Pop taught when he said "always read something before you sign it!"

I left the police station confused, frustrated and angry.  I knew my rental car needed to be swapped  for one without a missing window, so off to the airport and the Hertz counter.  There I was able to tell what happened to a very pleasant woman who was fluent in my lingua franca.  Just as we were wrapping things up, a couple more of my fellow Americans ran to the counter to explain why the window in their rental car was smashed and what then was stolen from them!

Ah!  Sunny Napoli!  On Judgment Day my sins will all be numbered before me.  I'm not certain I will make the cut for Heaven.  But St. Peter might offer me a choice.  Eternity in Hell, or a few more months in Naples.  It will be a tough choice.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 21, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > OFFICIAL MESSAGE FROM THE PRESIDENT OF THE BITCH ABOUT THE WEATHER CLUB.
> ...



I don't necessarily MIND the snow so much.  It just becomes inconvenient and messy after a while.  In other words, you just get tired of it, I think.    I think I enjoyed it a lot more as a child when I did things like sledding and ice skating.  It's rare that I do things like that nowadays.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 21, 2015)

We're getting a combination of snow/sleet/rain here--the high winds did not develop as forecast--at least they haven't yet.  Too warm to stick yet but temps are dropping so who knows?  Accuweather says the mix we're getting should last another 87 minutes???  They are soooo precise.  Usually wrong, but very precise.

And hidee ho to Nosmo and 007.  We've missed you both.    Listening to your story and considering your closing paragraph, Nosmo, I have decided hell is probably an eternity of having to solve some tech problem with those people from somewhere you have to talk to in order to solve it.  I am no longer shy about asking some guy I honestly cannot understand for somebody else to talk to.  But lately have been getting somebody worse.

It's tough in Mexico too where I can speak enough Spanish to get by, but when I use it, the locals think I am fluent and off they go lickety split and much too fast for my mind to translate into understandable words.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 21, 2015)

And remember that sad saga of our refrigerator awhile back?  We are enjoying our wrong refrigerator they finally delivered, but we still don't have the service contract worked out--we still have a service contract for the fridge we bought and not the one they delivered.

So yesterday afternoon our trusty HP all-in-one printer gave up the ghost.  The part we needed was $85 and the printers don't cost a whole lot more than that, so we bought the latest model that was on sale and Hombre picked it up on his way home from his volunteer job at the hospital late yesterday.

I spent most of the day trying to set up and install the darn thing and finally got it talking to all the computers--and printed one page.  And then got an error message that the same part that was bad in the old printer wasn't working at all in this one.  So Hombre goes out in the sleet/snow/rain to return it to the store and pick up another one.  We were not happy campers at that point.

But I just set up the new one and have it talking to all computers in about 30 minutes.  Amazing how much better it goes when things actually work.  But Ringel's comment about wondering if he was in purgatory earlier this week sure had me wondering if we were there too.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 21, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Bright and sunny here this morning, but chilly in the low 20s.  We haven't gotten hardly any snow at all this year, but I think we are expected to get some this week some time but only a couple of inches.  Last winter, we were literally bombarded with the stuff.  At this time last year, there were huge snow banks all over the place!  I'm not really that sorry because the snow tends to make everything that you have to do more difficult and time consuming.


Sunny here, too,  but single digit temps.   Girls gotmhot mash for breakfast this morning.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 21, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> Back home in the Coffee Shop for a while.  It's after hours here in the office and I feel more comfortable writing a story on this keyboard as opposed to the iPad touch screen.  Call me old fashioned.  Call me a technophobe.  But I won't have to correct the auto correct on this PC as much as the iPad demands.  Plus, there's something comforting about an actual full sized qwerty keyboard.  The tactile experience is more pleasurable here rather than that pane of glass on a tablet.
> 
> It's been seasonable here in the Crotch of the Tri-State Area.  For mid January, we are getting precisely what we signed on for when the decision was made to live at 40 degrees north latitude.
> 
> ...


Damn,  Nosmo!  That sucks!


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 21, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Back home in the Coffee Shop for a while.  It's after hours here in the office and I feel more comfortable writing a story on this keyboard as opposed to the iPad touch screen.  Call me old fashioned.  Call me a technophobe.  But I won't have to correct the auto correct on this PC as much as the iPad demands.  Plus, there's something comforting about an actual full sized qwerty keyboard.  The tactile experience is more pleasurable here rather than that pane of glass on a tablet.
> ...


Wanna hear the punchline?  When Mom heard that my backpack and all its contents were stolen, she asked "Do you think they will do anything bad with the passport?"  

"Nah!" Answered I "The thieves were probably members of the Italian Boy Scouts!"  Then, slapping my forehead in incredulity, "Mom, they were thieves!  Of course they'll do something bad!"


----------



## Sherry (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 21, 2015)

I found a product at Squalid-Mart I like, it's their brand, a small bake at home multigrain loaf (a little bigger than the little loaf at Outback).......  Hot with lots of butter........


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 21, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> You can't evolve past Shania Twain...



I never really care for her music that much.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 21, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > You can't evolve past Shania Twain...
> ...



I agree with this.  Good call.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 21, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> This was my idea of country back in the day..........



I love southern rock, like the Allman Brothers and Lynyrd Skynyrd.    That's about as close to it gets to "country" for me.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 21, 2015)

007 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > I just watched the SOTU speech.  I'm really ready for bed now!  ***  yawn ***  Good night everybody.  Why does listening to politicians (any of them) make me so sleepy?
> ...



My landlady used to have one of those.  They work great.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 21, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bright and sunny here this morning, but chilly in the low 20s.  We haven't gotten hardly any snow at all this year, but I think we are expected to get some this week some time but only a couple of inches.  Last winter, we were literally bombarded with the stuff.  At this time last year, there were huge snow banks all over the place!  I'm not really that sorry because the snow tends to make everything that you have to do more difficult and time consuming.
> ...



You're in Alaska you said, didn't you?  Is it dark there during the day at this time of year?  When does that happen and for how long does it last?


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 21, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > You can't evolve past Shania Twain...
> ...



Yes, I heard she sings...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 22, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Sheila and Hombre's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
GW's daughter's friend Sachenda,
Ernie's friend and colleague Max and Mrs. Ernie,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Foxfyre's Aunt Betty,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 22, 2015)

Hey!  Today is Daisy the Mutt's birthday!  She made it to age six, which makes her a middle aged dog.

When I get to the store later today, I'll get her a new toy, not that she needs a new toy.  Her toy basket overfloweth.

Back in the winter of 2009, Mom was pining for some companionship.  Pop passed away in April of 2008.

I saw the little hand painted sign saying "Toys and Minis" and I knew they were offering those varieties of poodle.  I called the number and a very pleasant lady told me that she was expecting a litter of each later this month.  Daisy was the runt and only female of the litter of Miniatures.

Mom's birthday is February 13.  My brother and I decided to take her to an early supper that day as it was a Saturday in 2009.  Of course we went to the rustically elegant Spread Eagle Tavern in nearby Hanoverton, Ohio.






As it happens, the breeder is on the way.  So, after a nice meal, we drove to the breeder's home to 'take a look' at the puppies.  Daisy and her siblings were presented to us in a big wicker laundry basket.  All the other pups were a dark, almost coffee color.  One little puppy was mostly apricot with some distinctive white flares on her back, belly and head.

Of course, that was Daisy.  Mom picked her up and nuzzled her, Daisy nuzzled back and they fell in love.

On Monday I called the breeder.  During our visit, the breeder explained that the pups are offered at $150 each, except Daisy.  As she was the only female, her cost was $450.  I wanted to get Daisy for Mom so I made a counter offer.  I would pay $300 and the breeder would give Mom a call and spin a yarn.  The breeder told Mom that, as the economy was tanking at the time, contracts with pet shops in Pittsburgh and Youngstown were canceled.  The breeder had to sell Daisy at a discount and she would cost Mom only $125!

Two days later, Mom called me up and said "It's a miracle!  I can have that little mini poodle for only $125!"

So, that's how Mom got Daisy.  All based on a shadow deal I made with the dog breeder.

Daisy came home to Mom's in mid March after she had been weaned.  What we did not factor in was Mom's back surgery.  She had a couple discs that were flaring up and went under the blade in early April to ease her discomfort.  A woman in her late 70s should not be expected to train a puppy after she had back surgery.  So I took Daisy to Pimplebutt for the next six weeks.  Well, Daisy bonded with me.  She would whine and fuss whenever I would take her out to the Big House to see what should have been her owner.  Mom was less than enthusiastic about frolicking with an energetic pup.  So Daisy the Mutt became my dog.

The best laid plans, the poet said.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 22, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> Hey!  Today is Daisy the Mutt's birthday!  She made it to age six, which makes her a middle aged dog.
> 
> When I get to the store later today, I'll get her a new toy, not that she needs a new toy.  Her toy basket overfloweth.
> 
> ...



Happy Birthday to Daisy!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 22, 2015)

Last night after we'd had the first few inches dropped on us Gizmo shows up covered in snow, comes in, eats then lays down on the living room rug and start cleaning herself with no intention on wanting to go back outside.   That is until this morning, about 3 this morning she started yelling, again at about 4 then I finally get up at 7:30, make coffee, feed them and finally open the door for her. 
She sits in the doorway wondering if she's gonna go and Jasper the oldest pushes past her then she finally goes out.  The one that surprised me was Boo the youngest trotted right out and wanted to explore, he generally doesn't like snow.
They explored for about five minutes then came back in, Giz ran back to the door (outside), sniffed it a couple of times then made a loud trill turned and headed off to parts unknown with her tail up and quivering .


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 22, 2015)

It's bright and shining out, no clouds in the sky and the temp is around 0 degrees.  Supposed to get up to the high 20s today, by the weekend we'll be back up into the high 40s.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 22, 2015)

Did you pay mom her $125?


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 22, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Last night after we'd had the first few inches dropped on us Gizmo shows up covered in snow, comes in, eats then lays down on the living room rug and start cleaning herself with no intention on wanting to go back outside.   That is until this morning, about 3 this morning she started yelling, again at about 4 then I finally get up a t 7:30, make coffee, feed them and finally open the door for her.
> She sits in the doorway wondering if she's gonna go and Jasper the oldest pushes past her then she finally goes out.  The one that surprised me was Boo the youngest trotted right out and wanted to explore, he generally doesn't like snow.
> They explored for about five minutes then came back in, Giz ran back to the door (outside), sniffed it a couple of times then made a loud trill turned and headed off to parts unknown with her tail up and quivering .


Daisy aches to go out and play in fresh snow.  She runs through the West Garden with her nose pressed to the ground.  She acts like a little fur covered snow plow.

Once the initial joy has worn thin, Daisy realizes that she is outside and it's cold.  She yaps a bit, I hear her and let her in.  In the meantime, I spread one of the four designated Daisy towels on the hearth before the fireplace.  I gather up the towel and, as I take her off the lead, wrap the warm towel around her.  I cradle her on my lap and gently squeeze the caked snow from her paws, rub her back in warm terrycloth and make sure she's good and dry before turning her loose on the hardwood floors.

She then lies supine on the hearth until she starts to make Poodle gravy.  I can stand in front of the fireplace for about 45 seconds.  That's how long it take before it feels like my sweatpants are either on fire, or were just taken from a plutonium powered cloths dryer.  But The Mutt can lay in front of those gas logs seemingly forever.  She could not get closer to the heat unless she was on a spit.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 22, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Did you pay mom her $125?


Over the past six years, I've paid every vet bill, every dog groomer bill, bought her every bite of food she has eaten and paid for six dog licenses.  Meanwhile, Daisy spends every Friday night and Sunday afternoon at the Big House with Mom.  Daisy goes along when Mom visits friends.  Meanwhile, I go shopping for Mom and her grocery bill is always at least $20 cheaper than what I pay.   "How much do I owe you?" she asks.

I know that I spent $35.00 and I'll tell her "Oh, twenty ought to do it." I'll answer.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 22, 2015)

007 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > I just watched the SOTU speech.  I'm really ready for bed now!  ***  yawn ***  Good night everybody.  Why does listening to politicians (any of them) make me so sleepy?
> ...



I love it, 7. It has the perfect sized seat for two. Daisy Mae and and 007. Let's put the Harley up for the day and have fun on this new deal??


----------



## mdk (Jan 22, 2015)

Good morning folks! I hope everyone is having a great day so far. I have quite a bus day ahead for me at the house. I have guests staying with us for the next four days so I have to make sure the house is polished and the pantry stocked. I haven't decided what dinners I'll make but I am leaning towards hearty meals and served family style. I am very excited but I have loads to accomplish before they arrive tomorrow. Cheers!


----------



## 007 (Jan 22, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


Sounds good to me my little chickadee. I'll pull the wagon with a cooler full of beverages... 

I'm hoping to get new checks from my new bank by Friday, or I'm going to have to get a cashiers check to pay for the thing. I didn't expect any major money lay outs right now so I transferred the bulk of my money to the new bank. Too late to move it back now, they put a hold on it. Minor glitch. Hopefully the new checks will show up.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 22, 2015)

007 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Good deal babe. Don't forget some munchies, You know how I get, when my libation intake has been fast and furious on wild rides.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 22, 2015)

mdk said:


> Good morning folks! I hope everyone is having a great day so far. I have quite a bus day ahead for me at the house. I have guests staying with us for the next four days so I have to make sure the house is polished and the pantry stocked. I haven't decided what dinners I'll make but I am leaning towards hearty meals and served family style. I am very excited but I have loads to accomplish before they arrive tomorrow. Cheers!


Menus for four days:

Chicken and dumplings

Chili con carne

Beef stew

Roast Pork tenderloin

I'll be over tonight!


----------



## 007 (Jan 22, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


Porterhouse steaks on the Weber after the ride. We'll both be hungry...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 22, 2015)

Just finished clearing the snow from the back door area, both vehicles and around the vehicles.  We picked up around four inches, thankfully on the low side of what they were predicting but it was windy for a while so there was an eight inch drift between the car and the truck.  I'll take a break and go back out later and work on the driveway, could feel the strain on the groin muscles, they haven't completely healed yet.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 22, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  I stayed up late watching movies last night and slept in a long time this morning. Now deciding if I'm going to install the new computer monitor that taunts me from its box on the floor beside me.  After the nightware with the printer yesterday, I'm not looking forward to it.

The high winds they forecast hit us late evening--gale force and scary in the night.  The temps had just dropped below freezing but the winds did tear the predicted snow hole in the storm so again just a dusting of snow.  Now just under 30 degrees, overcast, and freezy but that's probably all the precip we're going to get.

So.....more coffee and contemplation re the monitor.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 22, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> It's bright and shining out, no clouds in the sky and the temp is around 0 degrees.  Supposed to get up to the high 20s today, by the weekend we'll be back up into the high 40s.



Brrr.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 22, 2015)

mdk said:


> Good morning folks! I hope everyone is having a great day so far. I have quite a bus day ahead for me at the house. I have guests staying with us for the next four days so I have to make sure the house is polished and the pantry stocked. I haven't decided what dinners I'll make but I am leaning towards hearty meals and served family style. I am very excited but I have loads to accomplish before they arrive tomorrow. Cheers!



Been there.  Done that.   Hearty casseroles are usually the easiest way to go, but for a crowd we have standard breakfasts with bacon, sausage, eggs, hash browns, and sometimes pancakes or we make breakfast burritos.

Lunch - cold cuts with plenty of fresh lettuce, tomato, chips, and maybe some interesting finger foods.

Dinner - something that doesn't require a great deal of time in the kitchen.
1.  Make a huge Caesar salad and order in pizza and bread sticks.
2.  2 x 4 soup with cornbread and maybe a great gelatin salad.
3.  Hamburger potato casserole served with finger veggies and dip.
4.  Open face enchiladas


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 22, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > It's bright and shining out, no clouds in the sky and the temp is around 0 degrees.  Supposed to get up to the high 20s today, by the weekend we'll be back up into the high 40s.
> ...


Not really, up at this altitude under full sun it's rather warm.  I finally finished shoveling and had to take the heavy coat off.  Had on sweat pants and a t-shirt with a watch cap plus there was no wind.  The neighbor came over and helped me shovel, that was nice.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 22, 2015)

Just saw this dance off of the mascots and for the first time in my life I thought it would have been fun to be at a NBA game:


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 22, 2015)

No rain yet, but it's raining in New Orleans now and headed ENE. may just slide to the north. Weatherman says 20% chance.

Mrs. Ernie is working on year end books and needs to head to the bar. I'll drop her off, but I do not intend to even go inside. I NEED a day away from there.


----------



## westwall (Jan 22, 2015)

Dancing in the clouds.... This isn't me, but I've done similar many, many times....  Crank up the music and just...play....




Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 22, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Did you pay mom her $125?
> ...


 
So...no you didn't pay her the $125.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 22, 2015)

Near 80 again today here in Flawduh.  Don't hate me....but I was by the pool.  

Marvelous.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 22, 2015)

So, ya own a bar called Doc Holliday's, ya gotta expect this sooner or later.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 22, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Over the past six years, I estimate I've paid her about $1,250!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 22, 2015)

Looks wonderful WQ but we don't really want weather like that this time of year.  We NEED winter here.  However, the wind has laid, the temp is hovering around 34 degrees and that's likely to be the max for today, the sun is out off and on among a few residual clouds, and most of the snow has melted--just a few patches visible here and there.  Will be very cold tonight.  Hot chocolate weather (with little marshmallows in it Sherry. )


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 22, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Looks wonderful WQ but we don't really want weather like that this time of year.  We NEED winter here.  However, the wind has laid, the temp is hovering around 34 degrees and that's likely to be the max for today, the sun is out off and on among a few residual clouds, and most of the snow has melted--just a few patches visible here and there.  Will be very cold tonight.  Hot chocolate weather (with little marshmallows in it Sherry. )



I like the mini marshmallows, but I prefer to put a big blob of Fluff in my hot chocolate.


----------



## Dekster (Jan 22, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Near 80 again today here in Flawduh.  Don't hate me....but I was by the pool.
> 
> Marvelous.



Better have the pumps checked.  I don't think there are supposed to be turtles swimming in your pool.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 22, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Looks wonderful WQ but we don't really want weather like that this time of year.  We NEED winter here.  However, the wind has laid, the temp is hovering around 34 degrees and that's likely to be the max for today, the sun is out off and on among a few residual clouds, and most of the snow has melted--just a few patches visible here and there.  Will be very cold tonight.  Hot chocolate weather (with little marshmallows in it Sherry. )




I love the high desert, Foxy.  You live in God's Country.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 22, 2015)

Got a call earlier today, automated VA medical reminder of an appointment I didn't know I had, tomorrow morning........ at the Albuquerque VA Center.........


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 22, 2015)

Well, I carried the three doggies to my buddy the vet's place for boarding and left the house this morning at 0930.  It's now 1700 and I've been here in Rochester, MN for about 2 hours.  I brought Mrs. BBD up so they could evaluate her right knee at the Mayo Clinic for a knee replacement.  Her appointment is tomorrow morning at 1030.  My guess is they will give her a cortizone shot and then have her come back in a couple two or three months to make the final decision but you never know.  Her right knee is shot and she wants the same doctor who did the knee replacement on her left knee to do the right knee.  Guess we will find out how it all goes tomorrow morning during the appointment.  Had an easy trip up here as it's only 308 miles from home.  Guess it's time to go find some supper.  I'm getting a bit on the hungry side.  Hoping I can get back home tomorrow evening before dark.  Will post more when I know more and get back home.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 22, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Looks wonderful WQ but we don't really want weather like that this time of year.  We NEED winter here.  However, the wind has laid, the temp is hovering around 34 degrees and that's likely to be the max for today, the sun is out off and on among a few residual clouds, and most of the snow has melted--just a few patches visible here and there.  Will be very cold tonight.  Hot chocolate weather (with little marshmallows in it Sherry. )
> ...



I like the fluff too, but all I have is Cool Whip and that just isn't the right kind of fluff for hot chocolate.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 22, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Got a call earlier today, automated VA medical reminder of an appointment I didn't know I had, tomorrow morning........ at the Albuquerque VA Center.........



So are you on your way?  Or did you reschedule?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 22, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Looks wonderful WQ but we don't really want weather like that this time of year.  We NEED winter here.  However, the wind has laid, the temp is hovering around 34 degrees and that's likely to be the max for today, the sun is out off and on among a few residual clouds, and most of the snow has melted--just a few patches visible here and there.  Will be very cold tonight.  Hot chocolate weather (with little marshmallows in it Sherry. )
> ...



I do.  But so do you.  And so do those who live in the upper mid west or in New Jersey or Texas or Arizona or the west coasters.  Each area has its own wonderfulness and every place has something to not like so much.  I would love living near the ocean, for instance, but I don't want the crowds or the humidity or the lack of four distinct seasons.   The high desert is very short on ways to be close to visible water.  I miss living in areas where there are green fields and soil so rich that you need to jump back after you put the seeds in the ground.  But I don't miss the extreme heat and extreme cold and golf ball sized hail and tornado warnings so much.

I guess we are all blessed to live in a place we like.  Otherwise we would all be jammed into one little area and would ruin it for everybody.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 22, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Got a call earlier today, automated VA medical reminder of an appointment I didn't know I had, tomorrow morning........ at the Albuquerque VA Center.........
> ...


Up at 4 am, on the road by 5 am...........


----------



## Sherry (Jan 22, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Looks wonderful WQ but we don't really want weather like that this time of year.  We NEED winter here.  However, the wind has laid, the temp is hovering around 34 degrees and that's likely to be the max for today, the sun is out off and on among a few residual clouds, and most of the snow has melted--just a few patches visible here and there.  Will be very cold tonight.  Hot chocolate weather (with little marshmallows in it Sherry. )


----------



## Noomi (Jan 22, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Got a call earlier today, automated VA medical reminder of an appointment I didn't know I had, tomorrow morning........ at the Albuquerque VA Center.........



Hope it goes well. Keep us posted.


----------



## Noomi (Jan 22, 2015)

Have an appointment tomorrow to be shown how to fit my new contact lenses. I am getting new glasses as well, the contacts I will use mainly for karate tournaments. I get the new glasses next week.

Last week when my mates and I wen to Inflatable World, I ended up with a pretty nasty burn on my elbow, which I found out was a second degree superficial partial thickness burn. Long name eh? That's according to google and the pharmacist I decided to go and see. I have been looking after it, keeping it covered, changing the dressing daily, and I removed it today to have a look at it, and it has almost healed! It is still quite deep a wound, but fresh skin is growing quite nicely around the edges so I think I might leave the dressing off for now. Its no longer an open wound, thank goodness.

Hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 22, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> I found a product at Squalid-Mart I like, it's their brand, a small bake at home multigrain loaf (a little bigger than the little loaf at Outback).......  Hot with lots of butter........


Qh


Ringel05 said:


> I found a product at Squalid-Mart I like, it's their brand, a small bake at home multigrain loaf (a little bigger than the little loaf at Outback).......  Hot with lots of butter........


Whoowhee!  I like those Outback loaves!  Too bad we don't have a Squalid-Mart up this way.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 22, 2015)

Noomi said:


> Have an appointment tomorrow to be shown how to fit my new contact lenses. I am getting new glasses as well, the contacts I will use mainly for karate tournaments. I get the new glasses next week.
> 
> Last week when my mates and I wen to Inflatable World, I ended up with a pretty nasty burn on my elbow, which I found out was a second degree superficial partial thickness burn. Long name eh? That's according to google and the pharmacist I decided to go and see. I have been looking after it, keeping it covered, changing the dressing daily, and I removed it today to have a look at it, and it has almost healed! It is still quite deep a wound, but fresh skin is growing quite nicely around the edges so I think I might leave the dressing off for now. Its no longer an open wound, thank goodness.
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone.



Ouch!  Sounds painful!  How did that happen?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 22, 2015)

Noomi said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Got a call earlier today, automated VA medical reminder of an appointment I didn't know I had, tomorrow morning........ at the Albuquerque VA Center.........
> ...


It's just to get fitted for another Borg device....... 
Thanks.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 22, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Sunrise in these parts right now is about 9:41 am, sunset: about 4:40 pm.  The temps have been in the teens the past day and it's snowing right now.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 22, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Do the really short days ever bother you?  I always hated having to go to work in the dark and arriving home in the dark.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 22, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



A Borg device?  Should I ask what that is?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 22, 2015)

Noomi said:


> Have an appointment tomorrow to be shown how to fit my new contact lenses. I am getting new glasses as well, the contacts I will use mainly for karate tournaments. I get the new glasses next week.
> 
> Last week when my mates and I wen to Inflatable World, I ended up with a pretty nasty burn on my elbow, which I found out was a second degree superficial partial thickness burn. Long name eh? That's according to google and the pharmacist I decided to go and see. I have been looking after it, keeping it covered, changing the dressing daily, and I removed it today to have a look at it, and it has almost healed! It is still quite deep a wound, but fresh skin is growing quite nicely around the edges so I think I might leave the dressing off for now. Its no longer an open wound, thank goodness.
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone.


Eons ago a friend of mine shared a room with a guy who had gotten high as a kite, hopped on his Harley wearing only shorts and ran from the cops when they tried to stop him for speeding.  He lost control at a high rate of speed, needless to say there wasn't much left of his skin that wasn't covered in road rash.  All he did was lay in his hospital bed and moan all day and night.  My friend finally got tired of it and had them move him to another room.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 22, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Just saw this dance off of the mascots and for the first time in my life I thought it would have been fun to be at a NBA game:


I love teamwork!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 22, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...








I already wear one on my left knee.  Now i get to wear one on my right knee.
I figure with both on I'll get dressed up like an old time cowboy, hide them under some batwing chaps, that way people won't ask why I'm walking bowlegged.........


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 22, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Have an appointment tomorrow to be shown how to fit my new contact lenses. I am getting new glasses as well, the contacts I will use mainly for karate tournaments. I get the new glasses next week.
> ...



Ouch.  That must be terribly painful.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 22, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Nah.  I work graves, so I have daylight for other things besides work.  I've worked graves for most of the past 15 years and I prefer this schedule.  We've gotten a bit spoiled with the temps in the mid- to high-30s, though.  Single digits are uncomfortable...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 22, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


Getting old is not for the faint-of-heart.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 22, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Did you have knee surgery or just bad knees or something?    I'm sorry, if I'm too nosy, just tell me.


----------



## 007 (Jan 22, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Near 80 again today here in Flawduh.  Don't hate me....but I was by the pool.
> 
> Marvelous.


Aside from the stifling humidity, I used to kinda like Florida back in '84 to '87 when I lived in Tampa. I did like the beach, and spent a lot of time there, at as many as I could hit. But I'm not so sure I'd like Florida much anymore. Sounds like there's too many people there for me...

*Florida Passes New York to Become the Nation’s Third Most Populous State, Census Bureau Reports*

*By adding an average of 803 new residents each day between July 1, 2013 and July 1, 2014, Florida passed New York to become the nation’s third most populous state,* according to U.S. Census Bureau state population estimates released today. Florida’s population grew by 293,000 over this period, reaching 19.9 million.

Florida Passes New York to Become Nation s Third Most Populous State


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 22, 2015)

007 said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Near 80 again today here in Flawduh.  Don't hate me....but I was by the pool.
> ...



I would like that pool and that weather!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 22, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I've had 2 surgeries on my left knee over the last 35 years, it's deteriorated enough that I've been walking bone on bone for a couple of decades.  The right knee has been deteriorating over the last 5 years.  The process of eventually getting the knees replaced takes quite a while with VA medical, have to jump through all the medical hoops first.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 22, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



That is terrible.  I would say something, but we aren't supposed to be political in here.    Anyway, sorry to hear about your trouble, and hopefully they can find a way to get on the ball and take better care of their patients.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 23, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Don't misunderstand.  This is NOT political, simply how the government does things.  Someone institutes a program like the VA, the Government goes to experts who tell them here is how we do it starting at step 1 moving to step whatever but in certain situations we jump from step one to five thousand.
The government hears step one to step whatever only and institutes the program following these steps, later on when their own people come back and ask about certain situations is a lengthy process for that installed.  Part of it is supposed to help combat potential fraud.
Oh and I've only been with the VA a couple of years.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 23, 2015)

Getting ready to head to Albuquerque, see ya later folks!


----------



## 007 (Jan 23, 2015)

007 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > I just watched the SOTU speech.  I'm really ready for bed now!  ***  yawn ***  Good night everybody.  Why does listening to politicians (any of them) make me so sleepy?
> ...


Heading out to go pick this bad boy up right now. Going to stop by the Menards in Platteville to buy one of those portable garages. A 13x20x10 footer, curved top, fully enclosed, because this thing is NOT going to sit outside, and it won't fit in the shed where the little John Deere is.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 23, 2015)

We did end up getting that rain they promised and more. They were talking an inch and a half and we're at 4" and still raining.

Anyone else messed up by the new Social security payment schedule? I used to get my check deposited on the 4th Thursday. This year, that got changed to the 4th Wednesday. That sounds like I get paid a day earlier, right? Well, January started on a Thursday this month and the new schedule sets me back 6 days.


----------



## R.D. (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## peach174 (Jan 23, 2015)

It's cold here 20 right now, suppose to get up to 57. 

Fridays smile !


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 23, 2015)

Good morning all.  Sending vibes for safe travels for RIngel.   

A beautiful bright blue morning in Albuquerque but a chilly 20 degrees here too at this hour  and we'll be lucky to make it up to 40 for a high today.  Four inches of rain and still raining is a LOT Ernie.  Once in a blue moon Albuquerque will get two or three inches of rain in a freak storm and it completely flash floods us out for awhile.  I suppose places that routinely get that kind of rain can handle it though.

Okay the coffee is ready finally so I'm off to the kitchen to procure a large mug of it.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 23, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  Sending vibes for safe travels for RIngel.
> 
> A beautiful bright blue morning in Albuquerque but a chilly 20 degrees here too at this hour  and we'll be lucky to make it up to 40 for a high today.  Four inches of rain and still raining is a LOT Ernie.  Once in a blue moon Albuquerque will get two or three inches of rain in a freak storm and it completely flash floods us out for awhile.  I suppose places that routinely get that kind of rain can handle it though.
> 
> Okay the coffee is ready finally so I'm off to the kitchen to procure a large mug of it.


If I remember correctly, it was late June or early July. They were predicting heavy rain; 4 to 6". We got slightly more. Lillian Alabama, about 7 miles east of here, got 26" in a 24 hour period. We were lucky in Foley. We got 24.5. It was pretty bad along the rivers and streams. Sandy Creek was 10 feet above the banks. We did OK here, but we did get some water in at the bar. A neighbor also on Sandy Creek, only 1/2 mile away is still rebuilding his place. Water was up to his eaves. The flooding left his house intact from the outside including landscaping, but everything in it was gone.

I'm usually up about 10. Considering I hit the sack about 2, that's pretty normal. I was up just after 7 this morning and I feel terrible. It's a cold minimum. I think I'll drop off the wife and come home and try to get some more sleep.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 23, 2015)

Big drama on the board yesterday.  It was like watching a train wreak in slow motion.  Nice to be back in the sanity of the CS.  

I hope Ringel and Foxy stay warm.  Sending a nice cup of java your way.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 23, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Big drama on the board yesterday.  It was like watching a train wreak in slow motion.  Nice to be back in the sanity of the CS.
> 
> I hope Ringel and Foxy stay warm.  Sending a nice cup of java your way.



Darn.  I venture out of the Coffee Shop so seldom, I miss all the really good stuff.  Would that be the thread that was closed and has now vanished?   And everybody who wasn't there will now be eternally curious?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 23, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Big drama on the board yesterday.  It was like watching a train wreak in slow motion.  Nice to be back in the sanity of the CS.
> ...




Yes.  It is the thread now closed.  It went on all day.  Oy vey.....It truly was like watching a car crash in slow motion.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 23, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



Such threads generally result in one or more people being banned.  So I hope none of our Coffee Shoppers were involved--at least to that point.   But alas I didn't see any of it.  I really need to get out more.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 23, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




I admit to a certain horrid fascination, but now I just feel creepy and sad for the people involved.  I won't talk about it anymore, Foxy.  I probably shouldn't have mentioned it in the first place.  I guess I had to vent a little.  Just glad I can hang out here without the drama.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 23, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



I was going to chime in and say now I'm curious.......but as it turns out, I really don't give a #*%@.  

I keep myself pretty limited in how much silliness I read on the board.


----------



## R.D. (Jan 23, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Lol...I actually called it silliness in that thread.  I bailed early on...no drama mama here


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 23, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


 
Your nose looks fine in pictures...


----------



## peach174 (Jan 23, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...





I think so too, she has a cute nose.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 23, 2015)

Were there llamas at the drama?


----------



## peach174 (Jan 23, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Were there llamas at the drama?



I don't know but here is some Lama drama


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 23, 2015)

Well, it's Friday! The best day of the work week.  Of course Friday is also Game Night!

Since 2007, my brother and some of our best friends get together and play board games.  Not Risk or monopoly, although those are fine games, but board games either imported (what we refer to as 'Eurotrash Games) or games made here in the States (Ameritrash games)

The differences are, in Eurotrash games the mechanic of the game is usually worker placement or tile placement and the strategy leans toward a long term goal.  Ameritrash games have mechanics like dice rolling, area control and a kind of screw your buddy to win.  Both are fun, but we tend to the Eurotrash games for more mental stimulation.

I stopped at the grocer last evening and bought a big beef soup bone for Daisy the Mutt's birthday.  I wrapped it in what Mom calls 'tin foil' and roasted it for about an hour.  After it was cool, I mopped any grease from the surface of the bone with paper towel and put it on the floor.  Daisy went ape!  At several points during the evening, she actually looked up at me with a big dog smile plastered across her face.  Her tongue hung out and a glazed look fell across her face.

I'm not sure if I completed my Nosmo in Europe stories.  I told you about my experience in Naples with a robbery.  But did I ever tell you about the time I was kicked out of the Vatican?

One weekend while my Naples project was winding down, I thought I should drive up the coast to Rome and check out the Eternal City.  I saw the Forum, the Pantheon, the Coliseum and the Trevi  Fountain of 'three coins fame.  The next stop was St. Peter's.

It was hot in Rome that summer, and, as the Ugly American, I dressed as if I was visiting a Theme Park.  Shorts, T-shirt and tennis shoes.  I approached the massive doors of the basilica primed to see the treasures within.  One of the famous Swiss Guards, outfitted in Renaissance regalia (with all the colors of a Sherwin Williams display, extended his pike (yeah.  he was armed with a pike) and said briskly "No!".

"I beg your pardon?" I replied, not being used to a refusal of entry in my American experience.

"American?" he asked.

"Sure!  I'm an American." I said proudly.

"No short trousers." he replied.

At that point, I noticed another man, dressed in tye-dyed spandex pants (tight enough to determine that he was not Jewish) and a fish net mesh tank top escort his paramour who was wearing a white mini dress that left little to the imagination enter the Vatican without objection from any guard.

"Look, if I got a pair of trousers like that, could I come inside?" I asked pointing to the ty-dyed spandex.

"Sure.  No problem." answered the guard.

I wanted to explain that the last thing he wanted was me waddling around St. Peter's in spandex, but I complied and walked a few blocks away to one of the hundreds of souvenir shops surrounding Vatican City.  I bought a pair of sweat pants with ROMA stenciled down the left leg.  I brought them back to the steps of St. Peter's and pulled them over my khaki shorts.  The guard offered no further resistance to me and my new, appropriate pants.

I walked through the center door and around the massive hand carved wooden screen.  There before me was the nave of St. Peter's.  I was awestruck.  Turning to my right, I saw Michelangelo's Pieta.  I looked forward and saw the high altar framed by those spiral columns.

"Jesus Christ!" I muttered to myself, overwhelmed with the magnificence of the place.  Then I thought, "well, yeah.  Jesus Christ indeed!"


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 23, 2015)

Watching an older Black Trailblazer with Batman logos in yellow on both sides and the liftgate...I'm going to have to Mapquest Gotham...


----------



## 007 (Jan 23, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


You should check out that Wild West Guns joint in Anchorage before you ever depart Alaska... say hi to Phred...

Wild West Alaska Facebook


----------



## 007 (Jan 23, 2015)

The EAGLE... has LANDED...


----------



## peach174 (Jan 23, 2015)

That's really nice 007


----------



## 007 (Jan 23, 2015)

peach174 said:


> That's really nice 007


Thank you peach.

I stopped at Menards and bought one of those portable garages, 13x20x10, 11% off deal, and the guy that helped load that in the Tahoe said, "nice machine." I also stopped and got gas and a pop at a little gas station on the way home, and another guy said "nice tractor." I wasn't really expecting to get compliments on it, but, I guess maybe there's more people than just me that likes a nice John Deere. It certainly wasn't cheap.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 23, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



I can relate to how you're feeling as I have experienced much the same when people I generally think a lot of completely wig out and things go sour in a hurry.  Especially when it gets really angry and hurtful.  But, within reasonable limits which almost all of us seem to have a good sense of, I never want the Coffee Shop to be a place where folks can't be themselves.  But I agree that drama is not what I want for the Coffee Shop and I do try to distance myself from it elsewhere as much as possible.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 23, 2015)

Made it back in one piece, I'm exhausted.  Hit icy conditions going over Raton Pass then heavy fog from Springer to Wagon Mound and for some strange reason had to stop ever 45 minutes to pee so I ended up being 20 minutes late for my 20 minute appointment.......  Had to wait 40 minutes but they were cool about it and saw me.  
Drove around Albuquerque for a while had lunch at Freddy's then up to Santa Fe for a while before heading home.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 23, 2015)

I feel like I got run over by a truck. Stomach cramps, indistinguishable fluid coming from both ends and everything but the nail on my left index finger, hurts.

 Oh! One of the dogs must have brought it a tick. I pulled one off the inside of my knee last night. I'm just waiting for a bulls eye rash to appear.


----------



## Noomi (Jan 23, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> I feel like I got run over by a truck. Stomach cramps, indistinguishable fluid coming from both ends and everything but the nail on my left index finger, hurts.
> 
> Oh! One of the dogs must have brought it a tick. I pulled one off the inside of my knee last night. I'm just waiting for a bulls eye rash to appear.



You should get yourself checked Ernie, just in case.


----------



## Noomi (Jan 23, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Have an appointment tomorrow to be shown how to fit my new contact lenses. I am getting new glasses as well, the contacts I will use mainly for karate tournaments. I get the new glasses next week.
> ...



Took a slide down one of the bouncy castles and didn't lift my arms up. Its a really severe friction burn that unfortunately went quite deep, but thankfully, won't leave any scarring. I took good care of it, did the right thing, and its healing well.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 23, 2015)

I will if I develop the rash. My ex has chronic Lymes'. I wouldn't wish that on anyone.


----------



## 007 (Jan 23, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> I feel like I got run over by a truck. Stomach cramps, indistinguishable fluid coming from both ends and everything but the nail on my left index finger, hurts.
> 
> Oh! One of the dogs must have brought it a tick. I pulled one off the inside of my knee last night. I'm just waiting for a bulls eye rash to appear.


You need to get yourself in and get a shot, bro.


----------



## Sherry (Jan 23, 2015)

007 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > That's really nice 007
> ...



Another human being who says "pop"...everyone here says "soda", and it will never feel natural for that word to come off my lips.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 23, 2015)

...and then there's the soder group...


----------



## 007 (Jan 23, 2015)

Sherry said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


I went today to where I was born, Dubuque, IA, to get the new John Deere. I've lived in this vicinity for the majority of my life, and I never heard anyone call pop, "soda," until I joined the Air Force and heard someone from somewhere else call it that. I had never heard soda before. So I hear ya, Sherry. I guess "pop" is an upper midwest thing.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 24, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> I feel like I got run over by a truck. Stomach cramps, indistinguishable fluid coming from both ends and everything but the nail on my left index finger, hurts.
> 
> Oh! One of the dogs must have brought it a tick. I pulled one off the inside of my knee last night. I'm just waiting for a bulls eye rash to appear.



You should probably go see your doctor right away and not wait.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 24, 2015)

Sherry said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Here, it's all coke. A waitress will ask what you want to drink. You say Coke and she'll ask, "What kind?"


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 24, 2015)

I'll call and see what he recommends.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 24, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



We say soda around here.  Why Coke?  Why not Pepsi?    I like Pepsi better.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 24, 2015)

Here we don't say soda or pop or Coke.....it's a cold drink.

Hoping Ernie did call his doc.

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Sheila and Hombre's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
GW's daughter's friend Sachenda,
Ernie's friend and colleague Max and Mrs. Ernie,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Foxfyre's Aunt Betty,
Ernie,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.





P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## 007 (Jan 24, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


And on "The Big Bang Theory," when you're upset they offer you a "hot beverage." That show cracks me up.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 24, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


Pepsi better?  Then you like really sweet stuff. 
The east cost and west generally refer to soft drinks as "soda" the upper mid-west generally use "pop" and the south tend to use Coke as the generic name.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 24, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



  I do.  I have a terrible sweet tooth!  Born and raised on the East coast here!  That's probably why I call it soda and not pop.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## 007 (Jan 24, 2015)

ChrisL said:


>


-----------------


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 24, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Even though my parents called it pop (the UP and Wisconsin) my brothers and I all call it soda, we were raised military all over the world, we military brats that traveled constantly tend to develop what is considered the typical (most common) American accent, Midwestern.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 24, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Then you should be drinking the truly southern "Coke", RC Cola, made for people who add a small amount of iced tea to their sugar...........


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 24, 2015)

We had a little snow last night while I was sleeping apparently.  It is a winter wonderland out there this morning!  I think we probably have about 2 or 3 inches out there now.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 24, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Actually, I gave up soda a few years back.  I will occasionally have one if I go out to dinner or something, but I never buy it for my home anymore.  You wouldn't BELIEVE how fattening it is.  Lol.  Give it up for a couple of weeks and watch the pounds melt off.


----------



## 007 (Jan 24, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I was checking out in an old time, western clothing shop called "The Red Garter" in Virginia City, NV, and the the store owner, John, RIP, said "where's that accent from?" Surprised I said, "what accent? I don't have any accent." He then blurted out "Wisconsin." I couldn't believe that someone thought I had an accent, and then could even tell me where from.


----------



## 007 (Jan 24, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Ya know, I thought the same thing. I used to drink my share of pop but then read how much sugar there is in it and figured I'd give it up to help lose some weight. Well, I couldn't tell one way or the other, drink it or not, made no difference to how much I weigh. I quit drinking it for a good two months, no change in my weight. Started drinking it again, no change in my weight.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 24, 2015)

007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



My ex-boyfriend went to do a job in California.  He's from Massachusetts too, and everyone apparently thought he was from Australia.  And when he said he was going "shock fishing" (shark fishing - lol), nobody had a CLUE what he was talking about.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 24, 2015)

007 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Interesting, when I first quit drinking soda, I dropped quite a bit of weight.  Like 10 pounds!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 24, 2015)

007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Here in Trinidad they have a "Wisconsin" type accent, threw me at first.  Yup my mom had a distinctive Yooper accent, after living in Northern Virginia for 35 years I picked up a Virginia "southern" accent.  Like everywhere else in the world we have accents and regional dialects.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 24, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Not just a lot of sugar in sodas but also a lot of sodium, not surprising you lost weight.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 24, 2015)

Took a couple of pictures for you all.   




 ''


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 24, 2015)

Posted this last night...........  Hysterical!

New 911 Policies US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 24, 2015)

007 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Well, to be fair, I also started a vigorous exercise routine, so I'm sure that contributed to my weight loss also.  I just noticed that I was starting to look a little chubby, and I had heard about soda being so fattening, and I was drinking quite a bit of it at that time.  Giving it up really made a difference for me.  I suppose if you don't drink it all the time, you might not get as chubby from it.


----------



## 007 (Jan 24, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Very true. I might have a couple cans of pop a week. A case of Pepsi will last me a long time. I get plenty of exercise too. I agree that's the key.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 24, 2015)

Darn, I just got done shoveling my walkways and around my car, and now it's snowing like crazy again!


----------



## R.D. (Jan 24, 2015)

Well, I will


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 24, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I could probably carry in one hand all the carbonated beverages I've had in the last 20 years.
The stuff tears up my stomach if I haven't eaten before hand.
Of course, I drink 6 to 10 mugs of coffee and a couple double shots of espresso every day, all with sugar

Well, Saturday and the Dr.'s office is closed. Still sniffling, coughing and hurt all over, but I think my digestive system is completely empty.

Early day at Doc's and Saturday is poker at 2. I will need to go in to get the tables set up, but I won't stay to play and inflict this on my friends.  I'll call Ryan, my dealer and put him in charge and ask him to see that Shannon has help breaking it down.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 24, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Hombre was born and raised in West Texas, but lost a lot of his West Texas dialect when we moved to New Mexico, then to Kansas, and back to New Mexico.  But it is still detectable especially on the telephone or on recordings.  And he still rides 'harses'


----------



## Sherry (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 24, 2015)

007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I think Wisconin people do have a identifiable distinct tonal inflection.  I can almost always spot a Dallas accent too among all the various Texas dialects--east Texans speak differently than west Texans.  And Dallas has an accent all its own.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 24, 2015)

Chris I know you said once what part of the country you're in.  But I forgot...so roughly where are you?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 24, 2015)

We gave up pop/soda/coke some time back when we figured it just wasn't good for us.  We just were drinking too much of it, and thought even the diet coke wasn't that good for us.  Even now, when we have folks here and buy Dr. Pepper or Coke or Pepsi to accommodate them, Hombre and I cannot resist drinking up what's left much more quickly than is good for us.

Now we stock up on Crystal Lite or Arizona teas or lemonade--all low sugar or no sugar--and keep a pitcher in the fridge.  The no calories sweeteners are probably not good for us either, but it satisfies our craving for a sweet beverage and we don't overdo like we do with the canned soft drinks.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 24, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


It's like that in Bal'more (Baltimore), they have a distinctive accent but those in Essex have an even "harder" accent.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 24, 2015)

I stopped drinking soda as part of my diet change when my reflux kicked in.  While I didn't notice any particular weight change from it, not only did I change a number of things in my diet about the same time, I continue to drink a whole lot of sweetened tea and coffee (although mostly decaf nowadays), so I don't know how much my sugar intake dropped.

Of course, I was never worried about my weight anyway.  I have always been thin, my problem is that a lot of the things I eat my body has a hard time processing.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 24, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Chris I know you said once what part of the country you're in.  But I forgot...so roughly where are you?


I believe she's in New England IIRC. It's likely that she pronounces milk as "melk" and she drinks "soda".


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 24, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> I stopped drinking soda as part of my diet change when my reflux kicked in.  While I didn't notice any particular weight change from it, not only did I change a number of things in my diet about the same time, I continue to drink a whole lot of sweetened tea and coffee (although mostly decaf nowadays), so I don't know how much my sugar intake dropped.
> 
> Of course, I was never worried about my weight anyway.  I have always been thin, my problem is that a lot of the things I eat my body has a hard time processing.


I used to joke that I gained weight just smelling food.......


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 24, 2015)

Got back home last night from taking Mrs. BBD to the Mayo Clinic to have her right knee checked out by the doctor who did her left knee replacement.  Her right knee is shot and needs to be replaced but he gave her a cortizone injection to see if it would help at all.  He's going to call in two weeks to see how it's going and if not well he will schedule the knee replacement at that time.  He's several months booked up on surgery appointments so I imagine it will be two to three months before she gets the knee replaced if that is the route taken.  In the mean time, I've been busy this morning.  Went to my buddy, the vet, to pick up the three hound doggies and got them back home.  They sure were happy to see Mrs. BBD.  Initially, they were happy to see me but that faded fast when they saw their "Mama".  I then went and had the oil changed in my truck, filled it up with gas and ran it through the car wash.  So I am back home now, everything is back to normal and mostly just sitting around waiting to see how much snow we are going to get tomorrow.  Most people say 1 to 3 inches and some say more.  It's been my experience that you can't really tell how much snow you are going to get until it quits snowing.  Then you run outside and stick a ruler into it and that's when you know how much you're going to get.

BTW, very nice John Deere, OO7.  Your toys aways make me smile.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 24, 2015)

Got Doc's opened up and the poker tables set up and am now back at home. Unfortunately, there will be no Krispy Kreams for snacks at today's game.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 24, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Chris I know you said once what part of the country you're in.  But I forgot...so roughly where are you?



 I'm a Masshole.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 24, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I drink two medium Dunkin Donuts ice coffees a day.  Is that a lot?    Lots of sugar and cream.  In combination with the soda, that is a LOT of fattening drinks!  I would rather give up soda than coffee though.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 24, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Chris I know you said once what part of the country you're in.  But I forgot...so roughly where are you?
> ...



A Masshole from Assachusetts I should have said.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 24, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 24, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Naah. That's not a lot and I would agree. Coffee is a necessity.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 24, 2015)

I got a giggle out of this:


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 24, 2015)

This one did too.  Our cats used to love to sleep on top of our console TV back in the 1980's.


----------



## Spoonman (Jan 24, 2015)

Hey guys. what's new?  I guess I should probably change my avatar.  lol


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 24, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I work graveyard shift, from around midnight to ten in the morning.  Short days don't bother me, sleeping in daylight doesn't bother me.  Of course, there are times that I work in daylight, too.  I suppose you just get used to the extreme fluctuations in daylight/nighttime.  I prefer graves, so I'm OK with the light distribution, I guess.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 24, 2015)

peach174 said:


> It's cold here 20 right now, suppose to get up to 57.
> 
> Fridays smile !


20 is cold.  I heard you all are getting flood warnings.  Been raining a lot?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 24, 2015)

Spoonman said:


> Hey guys. what's new?  I guess I should probably change my avatar.  lol



Do you still have your Christmas tree up too?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 24, 2015)

peach174 said:


> It's cold here 20 right now, suppose to get up to 57.
> 
> Fridays smile !



How did I miss this funny meme?


----------



## Spoonman (Jan 24, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys. what's new?  I guess I should probably change my avatar.  lol
> ...


we took the big one down and have a small one up.  not so much a Christmas tree.  more a holiday tree


----------



## Spoonman (Jan 24, 2015)

has anyone heard anything from 'becki?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 24, 2015)

peach174 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Were there llamas at the drama?
> ...


Llama drama...those are _funny_!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 24, 2015)

Spoonman said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



My auntie has a holiday tree too.  She decorates it for every season, like little easter eggs and bunnies on Easter, hearts and stuff on Valentine's day.  That's a really creative idea, I think.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 24, 2015)

Spoonman said:


> has anyone heard anything from 'becki?



I don't know becki, but I believe she is still on Foxy's vigil list, so I don't think anyone has heard from her.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 24, 2015)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I am familiar with Wild West.  Used to be a frequent customer.  This is a small community, so everyone kinda knows everyone else.  Will do, pard.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 24, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > It's cold here 20 right now, suppose to get up to 57.
> ...



Not in my neck of the woods.
It's all up north of us near Phx.
It got down to 18 last night.


----------



## Spoonman (Jan 24, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


yea, everything is kind of white and silvery.  for winter now


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 24, 2015)

007 said:


> The EAGLE... has LANDED...


But, but....it's so...small....(that's what she said!)


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 24, 2015)

peach174 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


We've been hanging around 18 the past few days.  It's been snowing off-n-on, too.  We've gotten a whole 5-6 inches!!!


----------



## peach174 (Jan 24, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



That's why I like it here. 18 just like you without the Snow.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


No one ever guesses I was born and raised in Nawth Cahrahlihna.  Maybe having learned two foreign languages helped eliminate that stigma?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Hardest accent I've encountered were my cousins from South Jersey...actually, Philly.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 24, 2015)

peach174 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


We actually appreciate the insulating effects of snow, keeps the pipes from freezing.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Well, we finally go some snow.  I had to take my laptop to the laptop doctor.  Apparently, my anti-virus program was attacked by a virus.  Working well now, and it didn't manage to eat my Xcel program.
I took in another kitty last week.  Her sister died, and she disliked the dog, so she was spending all her time hiding in the basement.  When I initially introduced her to my "fur-fam", four of them were like "meh".  But Sherman decided to torture the hell out of her.  Sierra is a super friendly kitty, but Sherman has decided to be a total butthole about the situation.  I'll give them a few weeks before Sierra has to find another home.  Right now, she's sitting next to me, purring her butt off.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 24, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



We insulate our outside pipes too, but we don't have to shovel snow.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 24, 2015)

Spoonman said:


> Hey guys. what's new?  I guess I should probably change my avatar.  lol



Hey Spoonie.  Been missing you.  I like your avatar.  If you don't change it you'll be all ready for Christmas 2015.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 24, 2015)

Spoonman said:


> has anyone heard anything from 'becki?



No.  I have sent several e-mails w/no response.  Also several PMs in case she had changed her e-mail address.  No response.   Because she was just not the type to up and leave without saying anything to anybody, I am terribly afraid something terrible must have happened.  But I remain hopeful.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 24, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > has anyone heard anything from 'becki?
> ...



Didn't she say she has cancer? or maybe I'm thinking of someone else.


----------



## Spoonman (Jan 24, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys. what's new?  I guess I should probably change my avatar.  lol
> ...


I'm just early fro next year


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 24, 2015)

Spoonman said:


> has anyone heard anything from 'becki?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 24, 2015)

Is it wrong that I feel this way a lot?


----------



## Sherry (Jan 24, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Is it wrong that I feel this way a lot?



What if I told you that I had waffles with peanut butter??


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 24, 2015)

Sherry said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Is it wrong that I feel this way a lot?
> ...



Probably that your kid looks funny but smells delicious?


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 24, 2015)

Oh you meant waffles and not waifs, carry on.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 24, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...


I don't remember exactly what she had but I know she had a lot of health issues and that her time could come at anytime.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 24, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Is it wrong that I feel this way a lot?



I can't see the picture, so I have no idea.  I seem to be having a problem with the pictures coming out looking like little green boxes.


----------



## 007 (Jan 24, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Oh what naow... you don't say, AYE... 

God I've really missed the cool chat in here.


----------



## 007 (Jan 24, 2015)

Spoonman said:


> Hey guys. what's new?  I guess I should probably change my avatar.  lol


Holy shit... Spoonbro... what the heck is up brother?


----------



## 007 (Jan 24, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


You do realize there's a tv show about that place, right? 

Wild West Alaska Discovery


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 24, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Is it wrong that I feel this way a lot?
> ...


click on "Reply" and it will show up.  Happens once in a while.


----------



## 007 (Jan 24, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > The EAGLE... has LANDED...
> ...


Got the mower deck dropped off it today, and the portable garage put up, and it's in it's new temporary home for what's left of the winter. It's supposed to snow a little tonight. I'm curious how it pushes snow. I got chains with it and wonder if I need them because this sum'bitch is big, contrary to "what she said"...


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 24, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


 Hmmm Now I see Sponge Bob


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 24, 2015)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


You may want wheel weights or you could fill the tires with antifreeze/water mix. Then again, if you're a 200 pounder, you might do OK.
Just remember that you have more horsepower than traction.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 24, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Becki had fibromyalgia which can be both painful and debilitating and there is no known cure, but it generally is not fatal.  Sunshine had pulmonary hypertension which is very serious.


----------



## 007 (Jan 25, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


John Deere has this system for the back called Click-N-Go. If I need weight in the back that's what I'll add. It's a bolt on system with a pin bracket for implements, and then pin on a weight bracket to add 43 pound suit case steel weights. The bracket will hold a total of six weights. I don't think I'll need it. The machine is a huge beast. It's hard to tell how big this thing is by itself. I'll have to stand by it or something for scale. The back of the seat nearly comes up to my chest. But I'll never be pushing that much with it, and the little red button on the left floor board is a differential lock. That with chains is all I think it would ever need. But, we'll see. Gotta get some snow to push first. Ain't prayin' for that thought. I'm loving this mild winter so far.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 25, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Sheila and Hombre's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
GW's daughter's friend Sachenda,
Ernie's friend and colleague Max and Mrs. Ernie,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Foxfyre's Aunt Betty,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Ernie,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## 007 (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 25, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



We haven't even gotten THAT much snow yet this year.  Friday night and Saturday morning is the most accumulation we've gotten so far, and that was only a few inches.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 25, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



Even when I replied, I still couldn't see this one.  Lol.  Oh well.  I think some have a copyright and they delete themselves or something.  Maybe they self destruct or something?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Okay, I had Becki and Sunshine mixed up.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 25, 2015)

Sunshine, another poster I miss.  Glad you are back 007.  I was going to buy a large two stage snow blower for the season, but figured if I did we would have a mild winter, so far it is a light snow season.  I want a good return on investment if I spend the money.  Maybe they will go on sale this Spring?  John Deere makes some good equipment, you will be pleased when the storm shows up.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



that's really sad, to have a friend that you've become attached to online disappear.  Sorry guys.  Even though I never had the pleasure to meet becki, she must have been a really great person to leave such an impression on everyone, and I hope she's okay and perhaps just dealing with some personal issues or something.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 25, 2015)

I keep thinking I have to work today, but I don't.    Every time I remember I don't have to work, I feel sooooo happy.  Lol.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 25, 2015)

Just saw this........ 

New Security Levels

The English are feeling the pinch in relation to recent terrorist threats and have therefore raised their security level from “Miffed” to “Peeved.” Soon, though security levels may be raised yet again to “Irritated” or even “A Bit Cross.” The English have not been “A Bit Cross” since the blitz in 1940 when tea supplies nearly ran out. Terrorists have been re-categorized from “Tiresome” to “A Bloody Nuisance.” The last time the British issued a “Bloody Nuisance” warning level was in 1588, when threatened by the Spanish Armada.

The Scots have raised their threat level from “Pissed Off” to “Let’s get the Bastards.” They don’t have any other levels. This is the reason they have been used on the front line of the British army for the last 300 years.

The French government announced yesterday that it has raised its terror alert level from “Run” to “Hide.” The only two higher levels in France are “Collaborate” and “Surrender.” The rise was precipitated by a recent fire that destroyed France ‘s white flag factory, effectively paralyzing the country’s military capability.

Italy has increased the alert level from “Shout Loudly and Excitedly” to “Elaborate Military Posturing.” Two more levels remain: “Ineffective Combat Operations” and “Change Sides.”

The Germans have increased their alert state from “Disdainful Arrogance” to “Dress in Uniform and Sing Marching Songs.” They also have two higher levels: “Invade a Neighbor” and “Lose.”

Belgians, on the other hand are all on holiday as usual; the only threat they are worried about is NATO pulling out of Brussels .

The Spanish are all excited to see their new submarines ready to deploy. These beautifully designed subs have glass bottoms so the new Spanish Navy can get a really good look at the old Spanish Navy.

Australia, meanwhile, has raised its security level from, “No worries” to, “She’ll be alright, Mate.” Three more escalation levels remain: “Crikey!" "I think we’ll need to cancel the barbie this weekend” and, “The barbie is canceled.”


----------



## Sherry (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 25, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Just saw this........
> 
> New Security Levels
> 
> ...



Well this certainly managed to offend just about everybody.     (The British one was especially funny though, mostly because to us Yanks, it feels mostly true. )


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 25, 2015)

Ha-ha!  I just checked my mail, and I got another copy of the census because apparently there was an error made on the last one I filled out.  They have my birth date as July 4, 1776.    Oh my, I look FANTASTIC for my age!


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ha-ha!  I just checked my mail, and I got another copy of the census because apparently there was an error made on the last one I filled out.  They have my birth date as July 4, 1776.    Oh my, I look FANTASTIC for my age!



Also explains the wings....


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 25, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ha-ha!  I just checked my mail, and I got another copy of the census because apparently there was an error made on the last one I filled out.  They have my birth date as July 4, 1776.    Oh my, I look FANTASTIC for my age!
> ...



Can you imagine?  How could they make such a mistake?  I'm quite sure I didn't write that down as my date of birth.  I have no idea where they would come up with such a number.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 25, 2015)

I have a coworker with July 4th as her birthday.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ha-ha!  I just checked my mail, and I got another copy of the census because apparently there was an error made on the last one I filled out.  They have my birth date as July 4, 1776.    Oh my, I look FANTASTIC for my age!



Don't they take a census in the first year of a new decade?  It is 2015.  Why are we having a census?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 25, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> I have a coworker with July 4th as her birthday.



That's NOT my birthday though!  Not even close.  My birthday is August 17, 1978.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ha-ha!  I just checked my mail, and I got another copy of the census because apparently there was an error made on the last one I filled out.  They have my birth date as July 4, 1776.    Oh my, I look FANTASTIC for my age!
> ...



I have no idea what is going on.  I don't really remember filling it out or when I filled it out.  All I know is I got this form in the mail yesterday.  (I didn't check my mail until today though, so I didn't see it until today).    Oh well, it's not that big of a deal, I just have to make a correction and send it back.  I just thought it was funny that they had by date of birth as 1776.  Yikes!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Are you sure it was the Census?  Was it particularly invasive?  Last year my house (address) was selected to received a special Survey they claim I was required by law to complete.  Matter of fact they kept sending me notices but I haven't seen any in a while now.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 25, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Okay, it's not a state census.  It is from city.  It says at the top City of _______ Annual Street Listing 2015 - This is an Important Legal Document. Do not ignore it.


----------



## Spoonman (Jan 25, 2015)

007 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys. what's new?  I guess I should probably change my avatar.  lol
> ...


not much man,  just bracing for this 2' of snow we're supposed to get starting tomorrow.  how are things with you?


----------



## Spoonman (Jan 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


that's what I remember.  I know becki was having a lot of issues with her husband


----------



## Spoonman (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 25, 2015)

Spoonman said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...


Only two feet?  Well there goes my idea of opening a ski resort on your property.  Drat!


----------



## Spoonman (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## Spoonman (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 25, 2015)

OH NO!!!!  I'm seeing double!!!!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 25, 2015)

Actually wondering what he's using for a smelter.  If I remember correctly aluminum has a high melting point, 1200 degrees or something close.


----------



## Spoonman (Jan 25, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Actually wondering what he's using for a smelter.  If I remember correctly aluminum has a high melting point, 1200 degrees or something close.


it is, but he is probably melting it in celsius where it's only like 659 degrees


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I have a coworker with July 4th as her birthday.
> ...



Someone younger than me!  I'm not the CS baby.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 25, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Graduated high school nine months later...


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 25, 2015)

Spoonman said:


>



What about the ants?  That's murder!


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Expect a lawsuit from the uncles....


----------



## Spoonman (Jan 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I'm really surprised it didn't cool and harden before it got all the way through


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 25, 2015)

Probably valuable art too.  I mean the artists are deceased...


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 25, 2015)

Spoonman said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



I don't know too much about metals and melting them, but I would expect it to harden almost immediately.  Maybe it's warm inside the ant colony or something.


----------



## Sherry (Jan 25, 2015)

Spoonman said:


>



Speaking of posters who are MIA, has anyone seen Samson around??


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 25, 2015)

Been trying different cole slaw recipes, finally found one I really like, Memphis style.  I changed the recipe slightly, let it marinade for an hour and......


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 25, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



You're using the right bait Sherry.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 25, 2015)

$50 Amazon gift card fro Christmas, so I'm trying to figure what I can actually use, but not necessarily buy myself.  Ended up with a new iPhone case and holder, slippers and a LED flashlight.  Now we wait a week to a month....


----------



## Spoonman (Jan 25, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


  and how is sherry doing?


----------



## Sherry (Jan 25, 2015)

Spoonman said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



I'm feeling nostalgic for old friends...good to see you, Spoon.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 25, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Been trying different cole slaw recipes, finally found one I really like, Memphis style.  I changed the recipe slightly, let it marinade for an hour and......



What's Memphis style?


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 25, 2015)

Spoonman said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Busy posting a pic of a guy with his jeans down around his ankles last time I saw her...


----------



## Sherry (Jan 25, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Yeah, but, but...shit, man.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Been trying different cole slaw recipes, finally found one I really like, Memphis style.  I changed the recipe slightly, let it marinade for an hour and......
> ...



Maybe a hint of bourbon whiskey?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 25, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I keep thinking barbecue sauce for some reason.  Memphis Barbecue.  Yum.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 25, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Yeah, but, but...shit, man.



Bad choice in a selfie man. is all I can say.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Thou shalt use Sweet Baby Ray's.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Been trying different cole slaw recipes, finally found one I really like, Memphis style.  I changed the recipe slightly, let it marinade for an hour and......
> ...


The way they make it in Memphis........ 





I buy the coleslaw mix (bag)
blend together :
1/4 cup apple cider vinegar (I used plain white vinegar)
1 Tbsp of brown sugar (I used Splenda)
2 tsp salt (I forgot to add this)
1 tsp paprika
1/2 tsp each of; dry mustard, oregano and black pepper
1/4 tsp each of ground coriander (I omitted this), onion powder and garlic powder
Mix until sugar is dissolved then add 1/2 cup mayo, mix thoroughly.
Optional: add 1 cup diced green pepper (I would use the sweet bell peppers instead) and 1 cup diced red onion.
Add bag of coleslaw mix and toss till completely coated, cover in a container and refrigerate for at least one hour.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 25, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Stubs or Bulls Eye........


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 25, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Wow, that's some fancy cole slaw!    Sounds delicious!  I would use sweet peppers too.  I don't like the green peppers, I like the red ones.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 25, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



What you do at the bar is your business...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Green peppers give me terrible heartburn.  I have a recipe for sauteed cabbage with red, yellow and orange sweet peppers, red onions, yellow and green squash, garlic, salt and pepper with smoked sausage cooked in canola butter.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 25, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Bet you serve Scuzweiser.......


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 25, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



That sounds really good.  

The green peppers don't give me heartburn or anything, I just don't like them much.  I like the red, orange and yellow ones though.  They have a much nicer flavor, at least to me.


----------



## Spoonman (Jan 25, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


 As always, great to see you


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 25, 2015)

A bar will make more money off me with a good cheese and cracker over beer.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 25, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I made an awesome cherry barbecue sauce once for ribs.  It was SO good.


----------



## Spoonman (Jan 25, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


but she didn't post my face right?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 25, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> A bar will make more money off me with a good cheese and cracker over beer.



Me too.  I don't like beer at all.  I've tried it many times, and I just find it to be disgusting.  I hardly ever drink, but when I do, I like the sweet girly drinks definitely.   

I had one called a Jolly Rancher once, and it tasted almost exactly like a watermelon Jolly Rancher.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 25, 2015)

Spoonman said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Does it matter now you posted this?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I have a coworker with July 4th as her birthday.
> ...


78???? My second son was born 4/12/78. His brother was nearly 6.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > A bar will make more money off me with a good cheese and cracker over beer.
> ...



Drinks that have alcohol, but you can't taste it are the ones I like.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 25, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



That's a fair point.  Lol.  Although we still can't see his face.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 25, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I graduated 11 years earlier.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



...or a few other parts that, if of good size, should be visible at that angle shall we say?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > A bar will make more money off me with a good cheese and cracker over beer.
> ...


We serve a drink called "Sex on the Beach" you'd probably like.


----------



## Sherry (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 25, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


6 years earlier for me.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 25, 2015)

Have you ever noticed younger people who have confidence and can hold a good conversation with older adults are usually smart and well mannered too?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 25, 2015)

Sherry said:


>


 

Good one!!!!


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 25, 2015)

Sherry said:


>



Of course, and I would never call that into question.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 25, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I've heard of that drink before, but I've never had one.  I've had a Long Island ice tea though.  I thought I would hate it because of all the alcohol, but it was actually pretty tasty.


----------



## Sherry (Jan 25, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I'm not a drinker, but I had a rare night out with the girls a few months back...those things went down fast and easy.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 25, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I'd like it better if Mrs. Liberty could bring it to the beach.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


The sand in the colony is pretty dry and doesn't conduct heat very well. They've used packed sand to cast iron for hundreds of years


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 25, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



A drink or sex?


----------



## Sherry (Jan 25, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Zip it, mister.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 25, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Why did I figure of all people, you would like "Sex on the Beach?


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I have learned the proper response to that is yes.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 25, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Why would anyone like sex on the beach seriously though?  Too sandy.  Sand might find it's way into some pretty uncomfortable places.


----------



## Sherry (Jan 25, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...





Actually, I'm with ChrisL on preferring a sweet drink...I love a strawberry daiquiri.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Consider interesting ways to remove said sand...


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 25, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


We do, but not as much as you might expect. We sell more Miller Lite than anything else. No accounting to taste around here.


----------



## Sherry (Jan 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



That's why you bring a blanket. The sound of the waves crashing after they climax adds a certain something to the experience.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 25, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



They actually make flavored beers now, strawberry and other flavors.  I haven't tried any of them, but I just can't really see them killing that "beery taste."


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 25, 2015)

Sherry said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Open your eyes and see the stars.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 25, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Or fireworks.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



My kids are out in Colorado, which has a large microbrewery industry.  They like something like Angry Orchard Beer.  Starts out as a cider taste and then the beer taste.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Assuming everyone did their part correctly.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Made right, it tastes just like sweet tea.
We make one that you would probably like called "Bushwhacker" it's got vanilla ice cream, chocolate liqueur, and coconut rum and dark rum. It's served with a straw stuck down in the middle that the bartender holds his finger over the end. The straw will be empty right down to the bottom. The straw is then carefully filled to the top with 151 proof rum.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 25, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Yes, I've heard of that before.  

We have some microbreweries here in MA too.  A very popular one that you've probably heard of is Sam Adams.


----------



## Sherry (Jan 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Hmmm not sure if I'd enjoy those...I've never craved the taste of beer. Back in HS it was Mickey's Big Mouth right out of the bottle, and then I avoided it for years. A few years back I tried Yuengling light, again always drinking out of the bottle, and it was alright. What I discovered last year after a Doobie Brothers concert, is that beer in a frosty mug has a completely different flavor, and I thought it was much tastier.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 25, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


We had it on tap. Not a bad seller, but people tend to prefer Johnny Appleseed, a similar product distributed by Anheuser Busch. We sell 1 or 2 kegs of that/week.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 25, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Watched a guy drink a shot of 151 on fire once.  Taking it to a literal burn just seems unnecessary.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 25, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



That sounds more like the name, thank you.


----------



## Sherry (Jan 25, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I'm a shot virgin.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 25, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Years ago I saw a guy with a beard try that. I drove him to the hospital.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 25, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Hmmm not sure if I'd enjoy those...I've never craved the taste of beer. Back in HS it was Mickey's Big Mouth right out of the bottle, and then I avoided it for years. A few years back I tried Yuengling light, again always drinking out of the bottle, and it was alright. What I discovered last year after a Doobie Brothers concert, is that beer in a frosty mug has a completely different flavor, and I thought it was much tastier.



Warm beer has better chance of being skunky.  The warmer I am and the colder the lighter flavored beer is, the more I could like it.  Maybe for two beers at most.  Not  a drinker.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 25, 2015)

Sherry said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Save that one, good line for a bar conversation.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 25, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Years ago I saw a guy with a beard try that. I drove him to the hospital.



Maybe it was the same guy, short, a little hyper with a beard.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 25, 2015)

Sherry said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I've done shots before.    Gross.  I'm not much of a drinker.  I really can't handle my alcohol very well at all.    I usually end up getting violently ill.  The last time that happened was about 2 years ago at my cousin's wedding.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 25, 2015)

Better have your wingwoman with you though Sherry.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Ever tried a test tube shot?


----------



## Sherry (Jan 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I only got sick once...back in HS, straight Southern Comfort and ended up with the dry heaves. I can't stomach the smell to this day. I have a 2 drink limit...because at 3 drinks my clothes fall off, and at 4 drinks it's goodnight.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 25, 2015)

Sherry said:


> I only got sick once...back in HS, straight Southern Comfort and ended up with the dry heaves. I can't stomach the smell to this day. I have a 2 drink limit...because at 3 drinks my clothes fall off, and at 4 drinks it's goodnight.



Sounds like we have the same drink limits.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 25, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Can't say that I have, no.    What is it?


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 25, 2015)

I probably just don't understand bars, but I like listening to other people talk and the drinks and noise seem to make that pretty difficult.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 25, 2015)

Sherry said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



My ex-boyfriend used to be so sweet and hold my hair back for me every time I would get sick.  He was a pervert though because he told me that the "heaving" kind of turned him on.    I was like, oh thanks, here I am feeling like I'm about ready to die, and all you are thinking about is sex?  While I'm puking?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 25, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


So most of your clients aren't clueless rednecks who think Scuzweiser is beer........


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Near as I can tell, a popular way to have a shot in a Big Ten college town.  It is a test tube filled with a shot.  The one and only I had was called a fried chicken embryo.  Clear liquid with a yellowish middle layer and a red squiggly center.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 25, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



That is only possible in a drink with so little alcohol in it, what's the point?


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 25, 2015)

[QUOTE="ChrisL, post: 10618636, member: 50165]

My ex-boyfriend used to be so sweet and hold my hair back for me every time I would get sick.  He was a pervert though because he told me that the "heaving" kind of turned him on.    I was like, oh thanks, here I am feeling like I'm about ready to die, and all you are thinking about is sex?  While I'm puking?[/QUOTE]

Probably the best division of labor that the time though...


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 25, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> [QUOTE="ChrisL, post: 10618636, member: 50165]
> 
> My ex-boyfriend used to be so sweet and hold my hair back for me every time I would get sick.  He was a pervert though because he told me that the "heaving" kind of turned him on.    I was like, oh thanks, here I am feeling like I'm about ready to die, and all you are thinking about is sex?  While I'm puking?



Probably the best division of labor that the time though...[/QUOTE]

  Men, they are so quirky.  Lol.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 25, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> That is only possible in a drink with so little alcohol in it, what's the point?



Long Island Iced Teas have quite a bit in them.  At least I find two full sized ones quite a challenge.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 25, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



that's what I like, just a WEE bit of alcohol to give me a little glow maybe.  That is all.  Anything more than that is just too much for me.  I've learned my lesson the hard way.    I kind of have a weak stomach anyway.  Garbage, spit, other gross things make me literally gag and feel sick.  Lol.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 25, 2015)

Between college maintenance work and being a dad, there are not too many gross things any more.  From what most moms have told me you kind of forget modesty after child birth too.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I really don't think you can have a drink even give you a little glow without tasting the alcohol, unless you are mixing it with something else extremely strong.  Alcohol is a pretty overpowering substance to consume.  I very rarely drink alcohol (probably around 1 drink a year in my adult life) but I've never tried an alcoholic drink that didn't have a clear and distinct alcohol taste to it.  Every time someone has said "you can't taste the alcohol!" it's been a ridiculous lie.  

I've only been drunk once, when I was quite young, and it ended with a whole lot of vomit and cold hose water.  I wonder sometimes why alcohol became the popular drug in the world, considering the negative effects.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 25, 2015)

Adult polar bears probably have no business drinking anyways Montrovant.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 25, 2015)

I can just see two seals saying, "oh crap!  The polar bear's been drinking again."


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 25, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Oh, you don't know me very well.  I can feel just ONE glass of wine.    I agree.  The reason why alcohol makes people sick is because it is literally a poison.


----------



## Sherry (Jan 25, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



It's having the discipline to find that sweet spot...a nice buzz that leaves you feeling light and loose. The dance floor wouldn't be nearly so full at weddings without a little liquor.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 25, 2015)

Adult polar bears drink Coke........


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 25, 2015)

My body is like, what the hell is this shit, oh HELL no, we are going to expel that this instant.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 25, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Adult polar bears drink Coke........



Yep, it has the "seal" of approval.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 25, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Adult polar bears drink Coke........



They should drink Pepsi instead.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 25, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> I can just see two seals saying, "oh crap!  The polar bear's been drinking again."



Or they're like "Whoopie, the polar bear's been drinking again!"


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Adult polar bears drink Coke........
> ...



Diet Pepsi...

... no seal wants to be the slow seal.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 25, 2015)

I can drink an almost unlimited amount of Tequila and still stay conscious.  Scary because it makes me hyper as hell.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 25, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> I can drink an almost unlimited amount of Tequila and still stay conscious.  Scary because it makes me hyper as hell.



Your stomach must be made of STEEL!


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 25, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> I can drink an almost unlimited amount of Tequila and still stay conscious.  Scary because it makes me hyper as hell.



Elevated blood sugar I'd guess.


----------



## Sherry (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## saveliberty (Jan 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > I can drink an almost unlimited amount of Tequila and still stay conscious.  Scary because it makes me hyper as hell.
> ...



I thought it was a hollowed-out peg leg.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 25, 2015)

Sherry said:


>



Once again, how do you do that so fast girl?


----------



## Sherry (Jan 25, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> I can drink an almost unlimited amount of Tequila and still stay conscious.  Scary because it makes me hyper as hell.



Do you swallow the worm??


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 25, 2015)

Sherry said:


>



What zookeepers do after the gate is closed...


----------



## Sherry (Jan 25, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



My fingers just fly across the keyboard.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 25, 2015)

Don't chip your fingernail polish.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 25, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Years ago I saw a guy with a beard try that. I drove him to the hospital.
> ...


This was a big guy. Gotta be 35 years ago, at least.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 25, 2015)

I work from 9 to 7 Monday and should get to the gym, file for am EIN (just started an investment club today with my kids, SIL, wife and ex MIL) and a few other things I'm forgetting right now.  Bed time.   if you need one.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 25, 2015)

We are supposed to be getting a HUGE storm.  They are forecasting that we are going to get 20+ inches of snow after all is said and done.  I am so NOT prepared.  I am going to have to go out first thing tomorrow morning and stock up on things, if there is anything left that is.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 25, 2015)

Sherry said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


Come on down! Max! Get Sherry 3 Sex on the Beaches and a cup of Cuban coffee.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 25, 2015)

Sherry said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > I can drink an almost unlimited amount of Tequila and still stay conscious.  Scary because it makes me hyper as hell.
> ...


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > I can drink an almost unlimited amount of Tequila and still stay conscious.  Scary because it makes me hyper as hell.
> ...




It's just a freak thing with Tequila.  Any other liquor I'm in dreamland.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 25, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




Ernie, I'd love to go to your place.  Can I buy the bartender a drink?


----------



## Sherry (Jan 25, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 25, 2015)

It is snowing harder tonight than we have seen it snow this winter.  I hear the plow and salt trucks scraping their way up and down the boulevard, but not the front street.  I went out to the store about 6:30 this evening and I found it tough to climb the hill of my driveway when I returned.  The fireplace is warming the Great Hall here at Pimplebutt and all creatures great and small are cozy enough for a Sunday night.

The letter announcing the start of Easter Pageant on the Hillside rehearsal came yesterday so Spring can't be that far off.

I've told you a couple stories about my adventures in Italy.  There are more, but tonight I want to tell you some of the things I learned in Germany.  I spent four months there before I went to sunny Italy.  I enjoyed Germany thoroughly.

The first thing I learned there was about breakfast.  After an eight hour flight to Frankfort, I had a three hour drive ahead.  When I got to my destination (a charming village called Annweiller) I found the bistro my firm had booked me into for the duration.  

The bistro had a modest dining room and bar on the street level and two floors above fitted out as comfortable sleeping rooms.  There was a bathroom on each floor.  More about the unique plumbing later.

After a really good night's sleep, I went down to the dining room for breakfast.  I saw what certainly would be recognized as a lavish breakfast buffet laid out on one of the tables.  One man was seated at that table.  I tok a plate (and checked the back stamp as is my habit coming from what was, at one time, the Pottery Capitol of the World), as surveyed the bill of fare.  There was cold cuts, most unusual to my American eyes, loads of fresh fruit, hard rolls, coffee, tea, and assorted jams and jellies.

I took a roll, some fruit and coffee and then I put a dab of blueberry jellie on the plate.  All the while, the one customer looked me over.  "I'm the foreigner here" I thought to myself. "He must be intrigued by my Pittsburgh Pirates t shirt and Nikes."

I ate breakfast and drove to the base where my project was to take place over the next months.

When I got back to the bistro that evening, I noticed a note on my pillow.

"If you want a breakfast, please alert the manager and one will be provided."

As it turned out, that one customer was having his breakfast and did not feel right about sharing it with me.  How was I to know that I was swiping food right out from under his nose!  He was not intrigued by the American!  He watched me walk up to his breakfast and help myself.

That was the first embarrassing act of mine in Germany.  Soon I will tell you what happens when you walk into a bar with a sign featuring a black cat.  Here's a hint: prostitution is legal in Germany.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> We are supposed to be getting a HUGE storm.  They are forecasting that we are going to get 20+ inches of snow after all is said and done.  I am so NOT prepared.  I am going to have to go out first thing tomorrow morning and stock up on things, if there is anything left that is.


Milk, bread and toilet paper.........


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 25, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> It is snowing harder tonight than we have seen it snow this winter.  I hear the plow and salt trucks scraping their way up and down the boulevard, but not the front street.  I went out to the store about 6:30 this evening and I found it tough to climb the hill of my driveway when I returned.  The fireplace is warming the Great Hall here at Pimplebutt and all creatures great and small are cozy enough for a Sunday night.
> 
> The letter announcing the start of Easter Pageant on the Hillside rehearsal came yesterday so Spring can't be that far off.
> 
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 25, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > We are supposed to be getting a HUGE storm.  They are forecasting that we are going to get 20+ inches of snow after all is said and done.  I am so NOT prepared.  I am going to have to go out first thing tomorrow morning and stock up on things, if there is anything left that is.
> ...



Hopefully there's some left when I get there!  Also, batteries . . . for the flashlight, get your minds out of the gutter!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Your flashlight vibrates?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 25, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 25, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Is Miller Lite any better? I was a Beck's drinker. Still have a Beck's NA when I crave the taste.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 25, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


But of course. Megan would love one.

I rarely tend bar. I'll pour you a shot, draw you a beer or fix you a rum and coke, but not being a drinker, I'm not motivated to learn all these new drinks. We have some pretty hot ladies in addition to my partner Max on the far side of the bar. My function is fixing things, running the poker games and brewing espresso.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 25, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Spiller Blight?  Nah.  I was a Sam Smiths, Grolsch and Belgian beers drinker with the occasional Bass Ale, Harps and  and Guinness tossed in.  There were a bunch of import German beers I drank from time to time.
Most often my standby would be a Jack and coke.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 25, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Guiness is big around here too.  We have a large Irish population here in Massachusetts.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 25, 2015)

We do have some on hand, but I don't suppose we've sold 2 cases in the 11 months we've been open. We sell more Buffalo Sweat.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 25, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


We usually have a triple Belgian on tap. We trade off a lot since we only have 4 taps. The plan is to turn the men's room into a walk in and have at least 12 taps. (we have 3 bathrooms so the spare that is currently storage for cleaning and maintenance stuff would become the new men's room.)


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 25, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> We do have some on hand, but I don't suppose we've sold 2 cases in the 11 months we've been open. We sell more Buffalo Sweat.


Never had that but Sam Smiths Oatmeal Stout is awesome though all Sam smiths is expensive, even back then.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 25, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


The best rated beers in the world have always been Belgian, then Dutch then German.  I tried French beer once........  That was enough.......


----------



## 007 (Jan 26, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Cattlemans.


----------



## 007 (Jan 26, 2015)

Spoonman said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...


Same sore back and ready for spring.

Going to call the VA and tell them it's time to look deeper into my back pain though. Put up one of those portable garages yesterday for the new John Deere and now I'm sore as hell today. Really sick of the pain at this point.


----------



## 007 (Jan 26, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > A bar will make more money off me with a good cheese and cracker over beer.
> ...


Try Rum Chatta.


----------



## 007 (Jan 26, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Redds Strawberry Ale, excellent stuff.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 26, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> We do have some on hand, but I don't suppose we've sold 2 cases in the 11 months we've been open. We sell more Buffalo Sweat.


Well maybe I can help, we have buffalo around these parts.  Getting them to run around could be a challenge.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 26, 2015)

007 said:


> Same sore back and ready for spring.
> 
> Going to call the VA and tell them it's time to look deeper into my back pain though. Put up one of those portable garages yesterday for the new John Deere and now I'm sore as hell today. Really sick of the pain at this point.



Probably a lot of over your head work with the arms 007.  Just because its portable doesn't mean it is light and easy to assemble.


----------



## 007 (Jan 26, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Same sore back and ready for spring.
> ...


It sure wasn't light or easy. Thank God a friend dropped by and gave me a hand. No way I could have put it up alone. But I was impressed right from the start at how heavy duty and well made everything was, and sure enough it was made in America, had all SAE American made hardware as well. Hard to gauge it's size in the pic below but it's 13Wx20Lx10H feet. The tractor only takes up a tiny spot inside it. Lots more room in there.
The back is better this morning, but it still hurts quite a bit to bend over. I sure am tired of it. Time to get it looked at in depth, probably an MRI.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 26, 2015)

Well, here it is Monday again.  Sure does seem to come around a lot.  Guess I'll have another cup of coffee and see if I can figure it all out.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 26, 2015)

007 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Stretch that fabric tight soldier!  I don't want to see a single wrinkle!  One of you others here grab some rocks and white paint!  Move people!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm actually up at 9 AM. I was planning on being at work by 10 so I could spend time on the phone with tech support to get the POS talking to the office computer. Might not happen. One cup of coffee is not going to cut it.
50 degrees out there now, headed for about 56. We should have highs in the 60's the rest of the week. I think spring is in the air.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 26, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> I'm actually up at 9 AM. I was planning on being at work by 10 so I could spend time on the phone with tech support to get the POS talking to the office computer. Might not happen. One cup of coffee is not going to cut it.
> 50 degrees out there now, headed for about 56. We should have highs in the 60's the rest of the week. I think spring is in the air.


Windows?  XP? 7?  XP is a little time consuming and not as user friendly when it comes to networking as 7 and 8.  
Spring?  Not up here in the high country, not even close.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 26, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I'm actually up at 9 AM. I was planning on being at work by 10 so I could spend time on the phone with tech support to get the POS talking to the office computer. Might not happen. One cup of coffee is not going to cut it.
> ...


I think the both machines are Vista. Could be wrong. I don't do windows much. Once I get those 2 talking, I'll be getting the computer in the DJ booth connected to the POS so I can run music from behind the bar.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 26, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Connect Computers Together using Ad Hoc Wireless for Sharing the Internet and Files Raymond.CC


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 26, 2015)

Then there is always the bird shot shotgun approach to computer compatibility...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 26, 2015)

Spoonman said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Yes, he had advanced stage dementia and was becoming most difficult for her to handle as his only caretaker, but she was determined to do that for him as long as she could.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 26, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I think Noomi and TK are probably the youngest, and then we had the highschooler who was posting here for awhile, but I can't recall his name right off the top of my head.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 26, 2015)

Becki had fibromyalgia which can be both painful and debilitating and there is no known cure, but it generally is not fatal.  Sunshine had pulmonary hypertension which is very serious.[/QUOTE]
that's what I remember.  I know becki was having a lot of issues with her husband[/QUOTE]

Yes, he had advanced stage dementia and was becoming most difficult for her to handle as his only caretaker, but she was determined to do that for him as long as she could.[/QUOTE]


Maybe she has her hands too full with him right now, so that is why she is no longer posting.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 26, 2015)

Spoonman said:


>



If that's for real, that's kind of neat.  And I don't see any problem with killing the fire ants that way instead of using poison that most people do.  The molten metal would be faster and more humane.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 26, 2015)

Spoonman said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



I saw that southeast New York up through New England were under a nor'easter blizzard warning--something like 2000 flights cancelled today and then again tomorrow?  So hope you and Chris are stocked up on plenty of hot chocolate and no-cook munchies in case you lose power.  Maybe New Jersey will be south of all that?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 26, 2015)

Tried to post the vigil list on my way to bed last night, but USMB would load but I couldn't navigate anywhere from there--nothing was working.  Gave up and went to bed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 26, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Becki had fibromyalgia which can be both painful and debilitating and there is no known cure, but it generally is not fatal.  Sunshine had pulmonary hypertension which is very serious.


that's what I remember.  I know becki was having a lot of issues with her husband[/QUOTE]

Yes, he had advanced stage dementia and was becoming most difficult for her to handle as his only caretaker, but she was determined to do that for him as long as she could.[/QUOTE]


Maybe she has her hands too full with him right now, so that is why she is no longer posting.[/QUOTE]

She had mentioned that he was needing more and more of her dedicated attention, but it isn't like her not to answer those PMs and e-mails.  So I remain very concerned.  She was such a special person and such a positive influence on me, I miss her a lot.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 26, 2015)

I hope he didn't do something really bad to her and she's in the hospital or something.
People with dementia can get very aggressive.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 26, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Ahhh the POS is an embedded windows version and heavily protected. On hold with tech support now


OK Got the 2 machines talking

Installing something on the office computer....


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 26, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




Haven't seen TK or Noomi in a while.  I hope everything is okay.


----------



## 007 (Jan 26, 2015)

Spoonman said:


>


Wonder if that would work with solder?

I guess some people think they're worth big bucks. Quite the deal selling this stuff on ebay.


----------



## 007 (Jan 26, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


As it so happens, I was running out of daylight putting it together, and it is fully assembled, but there's pipes running inside a loop of the top cover near the bottom of the sides in between each upright strut, and I know I didn't pull those tight and tighten the fasteners yet. I'll wait until a warmer day.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 26, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I knew Noomi was young, I have no idea why that didn't occur to me at the time.  TK doesn't post in here as often, so I feel better not realizing his age.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 26, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Noomi has posted an update every few days late evenings which is her afternoon of course there in Oz.  She seems to be in good spirits and doing fine.  TK is okay too, just busy elsewhere.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 26, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Thanks.  Good to know.  I like them both.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 26, 2015)

Monday's smile


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 26, 2015)

I just stumbled across one of those ancient blasts from the past that I hadn't thought about since I was a young child.  Did ya'll ever do this?   On a long car trip, picking and rooting for a certain raindrop to win the race?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 26, 2015)

Got banned from the muzzelloading forum for a month, called a jerk bully a narcissistic prick and apparently that was going too far.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 26, 2015)

007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Don't forget the rocks and white paint......


----------



## peach174 (Jan 26, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Got banned from the muzzelloading forum for a month, called a jerk bully a narcissistic prick and apparently that was going too far.........




That's Hilarious!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 26, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Got banned from the muzzelloading forum for a month, called a jerk bully a narcissistic prick and apparently that was going too far.........
> ...


The post that I thought they might object to was never mentioned.......  Claimed he had the hots for me and that I better not drop the soap in the shower.  Obviously he can dish it out but can't take it......... and the forum owner is apparently his friend........


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 26, 2015)

Ordered a "used" Lodge 10" cast iron skillet from Amazon for just under $14 shipped.  It just arrived........ it's never been used......  still has the Lodge sticker and Made in America tag on it.  Not just that, they could have been put back on, I've used enough cast iron to know when one has been used or not, this one has never been used.
The skillet cost me $4, the rest was shipping.


----------



## Sherry (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm pretty sure that POS means something different than I'm thinking, but it makes for a funny read.



Ernie S. said:


> I'm actually up at 9 AM. I was planning on being at work by 10 so I could spend time on the phone with tech support to get the POS talking to the office computer. Might not happen. One cup of coffee is not going to cut it.
> 50 degrees out there now, headed for about 56. We should have highs in the 60's the rest of the week. I think spring is in the air.





Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...





Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 26, 2015)

Sherry said:


> I'm pretty sure that POS means something different than I'm thinking, but it makes for a funny read.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


POS = Point of Sale.. When I was first setting it up, I did think of the other option a few times.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Maybe you should check your mail more often?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 27, 2015)

Learned something interesting this evening. The office computer is now the server for the POS system. It cannot be shut down during business hours. Thank goodness, the bar is just 5 minutes from the house. I go to bed now.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 27, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Sheila and Hombre's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
GW's daughter's friend Sachenda,
Ernie's friend and colleague Max and Mrs. Ernie,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Foxfyre's Aunt Betty,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Ernie,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 27, 2015)

After careful consideration, Chris given your birthdate of July 4, 1776, do you go outside during the day?


----------



## 007 (Jan 27, 2015)

I finally broke down and called the VA yesterday to get an appointment set up to look into why my back has hurt so bad for so long. Enough is enough. I could even need back surgery, don't know. That's what we're going to need to find out. I'm sick of the pain.


----------



## 007 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hmmm... just heard on the news that there's some eastern sea coast flooding. Wonder how Spoon's beach house is holding up?


----------



## peach174 (Jan 27, 2015)

Morning!

We got some rain last night but it's not cold like it was the last few days.

Tuesday's smile


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 27, 2015)

It's Tuesday morning!  I don't know why but coffee always seems to taste better on Tuesday mornings.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 27, 2015)

Where's Chris? I think she may be buried in snow. My boy Josh is on a 36 hour shift at the WHFD as highways are closed.
On my 2nd cup of coffee. Neighbor got me out of bed 20 minutes ago. He needs a hand getting his jeep unstuck. Hopefully, the tractor will start up.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 27, 2015)

Brain's not working yet today, trying to come up a witty (sarcastic) acronym for WHFD........  Nope, nothing.  Need more coffee........


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 27, 2015)

007 said:


> I finally broke down and called the VA yesterday to get an appointment set up to look into why my back has hurt so bad for so long. Enough is enough. I could even need back surgery, don't know. That's what we're going to need to find out. I'm sick of the pain.



You have been hurting for all the time you have been on USMB, 007.  Surely there is something they can do to help.  But if they recommend surgery, please do get a second independent opinion before going that route.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 27, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  I just got up and am having my first cup of coffee.  But I needed that extra sleep.

Looks like Jersey and NY dodged the bullet re the bad storm--weather forecasters were apologizing to everybody this morning when they got almost nothing there--mayors had pretty well closed down the cities in advance of the storm.

But Massachusetts is getting hammered with hurricane force winds and massive snow.  So I'm hoping Chris is okay.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 27, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Brain's not working yet today, trying to come up a witty (sarcastic) acronym for WHFD........  Nope, nothing.  Need more coffee........


 
Weird Hospital For Dogs?

Witty Human Fermenting Dispensary?

Wimpy Hamburger Fast Drivethrough?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 27, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Brain's not working yet today, trying to come up a witty (sarcastic) acronym for WHFD........  Nope, nothing.  Need more coffee........
> ...


Try West Haven Fire Department. That might work.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 27, 2015)

Worm Hole Fertility Dump?


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 27, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


 
A little light on the witty part, but yes, it works.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 27, 2015)

Well, I managed to get the tractor started although the key was nowhere to be found. Paul was mudding up on a farm road and got his Jeep all sideways. I basically had to lift the front end and move it sideways right at a culvert crossing. I didn't have a lot of room before I slid off into a swamp and got myself in worse shape than the Jeep was in.
Once the front wheels were up on the road, I chained up short to the back end and pulled that sideways while the wheels were spinning.
One more pull from the front and it popped out.

Another cup of coffee and I'll be fully functional.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 27, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Blame that on the city of West Haven.


----------



## 007 (Jan 27, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > I finally broke down and called the VA yesterday to get an appointment set up to look into why my back has hurt so bad for so long. Enough is enough. I could even need back surgery, don't know. That's what we're going to need to find out. I'm sick of the pain.
> ...


Yeah it has been a long time, since way last summer. It just kinda started hurting without some event that appeared to set it off. That's what's so strange. In any case, I really need to get to the bottom of why it's hurting.

VA still hasn't called me back with an appointment date. I think the Madison VA has gone from acceptable to worse, even though all the national attention and new management.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 27, 2015)

It's been really cold here in Flawduh.  Lows at night in the 40's and highs only in the 60's.

Someone....anyone....stop the madness!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 27, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> It's been really cold here in Flawduh.  Lows at night in the 40's and highs only in the 60's.
> 
> Someone....anyone....stop the madness!!!



Lows in the 40's makes for good sleeping.  But I'll send some positive vibes to help get you through those brutal 60-degree temps.  

Do ya'll own sweaters?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 27, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > It's been really cold here in Flawduh.  Lows at night in the 40's and highs only in the 60's.
> ...





Burrrr.....it's cold!!!


----------



## 007 (Jan 27, 2015)

I had to temporarily disable my Adblocker to e-file my taxes, and I forgot to enable them again before I came back here and OH MY... this place is RIDDLED with ADS. Glad I never see them.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 27, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


It's in the upper 50s right now, I'm thinking about going for a swim in the lake to cool off.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 27, 2015)

> One more pull from the front and it popped out.



I know where to go with this but........  Sherry?  Are you around?


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 27, 2015)

Apparently my diet and exercise app and pizza app don't communicate.  Got an app for that?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 27, 2015)

I hauled my big old desktop Mac computer down to the computer fix it up shop this morning.  They say they can get it all fixed up and humming along like it did when it was new.  Hope so.  I love that old computer.  Guess when you go into it and start deleting stuff, you should know what you're deleting but I have to say, it was fun!  Maybe when I get it back I won't be so quick to delete stuff.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 27, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Apparently my diet and exercise app and pizza app don't communicate.  Got an app for that?



No, but I bet if you could invent a low cal pizza that tastes like the real deal, you could become a millionaire overnight.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 27, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Got banned from the muzzelloading forum for a month, called a jerk bully a narcissistic prick and apparently that was going too far.........



No doubt 'narcissistic' is just too extreme for that forum?  But you would think you wouldn't have that kind of problem on a forum like that.  Takes all kinds I guess. . . .


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 27, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> I hauled my big old desktop Mac computer down to the computer fix it up shop this morning.  They say they can get it all fixed up and humming along like it did when it was new.  Hope so.  I love that old computer.  Guess when you go into it and start deleting stuff, you should know what you're deleting but I have to say, it was fun!  Maybe when I get it back I won't be so quick to delete stuff.



I need to haul my laptop into the computer doc too, but just hate to spend the money on something I don't really have to have.  But I sure do enjoy playing games or doing other routine tasks during television offerings that I don't have to watch but can mostly listen to.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 27, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently my diet and exercise app and pizza app don't communicate.  Got an app for that?
> ...


 
The sanctity of cheese on pizza shall not be enfringed!


----------



## 007 (Jan 27, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> I hauled my big old desktop Mac computer down to the computer fix it up shop this morning.  They say they can get it all fixed up and humming along like it did when it was new.  Hope so.  I love that old computer.  Guess when you go into it and start deleting stuff, you should know what you're deleting but I have to say, it was fun!  Maybe when I get it back I won't be so quick to delete stuff.


I pulled a real doozie awhile back. I was showing my nephew the Taurus Raging Bull .44 mag on skype using my laptop, and dropped the pistol onto the keyboard. Busted two keys out and the thing went dead. Just broke my heart because I paid a lot of money for that VAIO and it would take another small fortune to replace it. So, I deduced something happened to the hard drive and was able to locate a new one, installed it, and low and behold I got a fresh install of Windows 7 Home Premium on it and got it back up and running. Well, not liking the big dents in the top of it or trying to type on the little micro switches under the missing keys, I also found a complete new top for it, keyboard and all, lit, an exact match, all the way over in Hong Kong. I ordered it up and it took a month and a half to get here, but I got it. I haven't installed it yet but plan to. 

I think it's good to try and keep your machines up and running and well maintained as long as possible. I don't see a lot of difference nowadays in ones from a few years back and the new ones. My VAIO laptop has an i7 Intel processor, quad core DDR3 ram, LED LCD 1990x1080 display, bluray player that will even play 3D movies, a huge graphics card, and I bought this years ago. It would take two grand to buy all that in a laptop these days, might as well do all I can to keep it running. My ASUS desktop runs great too, no problems for four years now.


----------



## 007 (Jan 27, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> > One more pull from the front and it popped out.
> 
> 
> 
> I know where to go with this but........  Sherry?  Are you around?


----------------


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 27, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> I hauled my big old desktop Mac computer down to the computer fix it up shop this morning.  They say they can get it all fixed up and humming along like it did when it was new.  Hope so.  I love that old computer.  Guess when you go into it and start deleting stuff, you should know what you're deleting but I have to say, it was fun!  Maybe when I get it back I won't be so quick to delete stuff.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 27, 2015)

007 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > I hauled my big old desktop Mac computer down to the computer fix it up shop this morning.  They say they can get it all fixed up and humming along like it did when it was new.  Hope so.  I love that old computer.  Guess when you go into it and start deleting stuff, you should know what you're deleting but I have to say, it was fun!  Maybe when I get it back I won't be so quick to delete stuff.
> ...


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 27, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > I hauled my big old desktop Mac computer down to the computer fix it up shop this morning.  They say they can get it all fixed up and humming along like it did when it was new.  Hope so.  I love that old computer.  Guess when you go into it and start deleting stuff, you should know what you're deleting but I have to say, it was fun!  Maybe when I get it back I won't be so quick to delete stuff.



I've never taped a fan to my pc......but I have taken the side panel off and put a fan up to it to prevent overheating.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 27, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I don't want to infringe it.  I just want a version that allows us to enjoy it without consuming a gazillion calories.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 27, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


The old desktop runs with the side panel off all the time, just have to remember to vacuum the heat sink under the fan once in a while.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 27, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 27, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



LOL.   Sorry but I want half of THIS






or THIS:






for 250 calories total.


----------



## 007 (Jan 27, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


HEY... I think you found a pic of RED GREEN'S laptop.


----------



## 007 (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 27, 2015)

Geppetto's (Bethesda MD) ultimate thick crust meat pizza..........


----------



## Sherry (Jan 27, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> > One more pull from the front and it popped out.
> 
> 
> 
> I know where to go with this but........  Sherry?  Are you around?



It brings to mind this commercial...the first time I heard it and wasn't looking at the TV, it REALLY got my attention right away.


----------



## 007 (Jan 27, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > > One more pull from the front and it popped out.
> ...


_"Ladies, pay attention, you suck it, you pull it, you squeeze it"_... ya know, you can't tell me that they didn't know exactly what they were doing when they wrote those lines. They wanted it to stick in your head.


----------



## 007 (Jan 27, 2015)

007 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


That would be like saying to men..._ "gentlemen, pay attention, you lick it, you rub it, you stick it"_... and they're talking about pasting a stamp...


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 27, 2015)

007 said:


>



Used to make ones like that from scratch, but not for the last seven years.


----------



## Sherry (Jan 27, 2015)

I love me some thin crust mushroom and onion.


----------



## 007 (Jan 27, 2015)

Amazing... I met another guy on facebook that was in my Flight back in basic training. Also amazing he doesn't have our Squadron Flight picture either. So close yet so far away. The search continues.


----------



## 007 (Jan 27, 2015)

Sherry said:


> I love me some thin crust mushroom and onion.


Never had just onion and mushroom... I'd eat it.


----------



## Noomi (Jan 27, 2015)

Afternoon all! I've had an eventful few days - had an interview yesterday, for a Post Office job, think it went well, lets hope I get it. If I do, I am on trainee wages for a short period, then three months probation. So there is a lot to learn and they could dismiss me if they don't like me, which is fair enough. If I get it, though, I will have two part time jobs.

I also got my new glasses back. They arrived sooner than expected, black frames, just like I wanted, and I also have sunglasses as well, which are great. Got to try out contacts, too, I have a free trial, so went in yesterday to be shown how to use them. They are so difficult, I found. Hard to get it, but even harder to get them out. My eyes were so red and irritated I think I prefer my glasses. Its good to have an alternative, though, and I will keep trying to get used to them, but I don't think they are for me, to be honest.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 27, 2015)

I wore contacts from 1978 to last year. Decided to give my eyes a rest, but I can see a much wider range with contacts than glasses.  I will update my prescription for contacts and wear them during the day and glasses in the evening.  New contacts are harder to put in than slightly older ones.  I use lots of saline solution which is actually cooling to the eye when you put them in.  Once you have used them for a while, it is very easy to put them in or take them out and your eyes adjust to the right amount of tears to keep the eye wet.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 28, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Sheila and Hombre's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
GW's daughter's friend Sachenda,
Ernie's friend and colleague Max and Mrs. Ernie,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Foxfyre's Aunt Betty,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Ernie,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## 007 (Jan 28, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> I wore contacts from 1978 to last year. Decided to give my eyes a rest, but I can see a much wider range with contacts than glasses.  I will update my prescription for contacts and wear them during the day and glasses in the evening.  New contacts are harder to put in than slightly older ones.  I use lots of saline solution which is actually cooling to the eye when you put them in.  Once you have used them for a while, it is very easy to put them in or take them out and your eyes adjust to the right amount of tears to keep the eye wet.


Yup, I have contacts too. I don't wear them all that much anymore, but when I do I enjoy them, because as you said, I can see better with them than with my glasses. I have "bifocal" contacts. Multifocus is what I think they call them. I can see things near and far with them. Like driving, a glance at the dash is crystal clear, sharp, as is looking up at things in the distance. They really are amazing, if you can get used to them. I especially like wearing them while driving too, because then I can wear my shades.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2015)

Good morning.  Reporting in after the GIGANTIC blizzard!  I made it through, being the hearty New Englander.    Never lost power thankfully, but did lose cable for almost a day and a half!!!  

In some places, snow drifts are at least 6 feet high!  We really got dumped upon here in Massachusetts with this storm!  

Pictures!!!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2015)

Maybe I'll take more pictures later.  There is a GIANT snow bank in the parking lot.  I would be loving life right now if I was a kid!!  Snow forts, snowball fights, snowmen. . . No school.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2015)

And just to give you a little idea of how bad it was . . . Dunkin Donuts was CLOSED!!!!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2015)

007 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > I love me some thin crust mushroom and onion.
> ...



Funny that I love mushrooms and I love onions, but I don't like either on a pizza.    My favorite pizza is sausage or pepperoni.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2015)

Noomi said:


> Afternoon all! I've had an eventful few days - had an interview yesterday, for a Post Office job, think it went well, lets hope I get it. If I do, I am on trainee wages for a short period, then three months probation. So there is a lot to learn and they could dismiss me if they don't like me, which is fair enough. If I get it, though, I will have two part time jobs.
> 
> I also got my new glasses back. They arrived sooner than expected, black frames, just like I wanted, and I also have sunglasses as well, which are great. Got to try out contacts, too, I have a free trial, so went in yesterday to be shown how to use them. They are so difficult, I found. Hard to get it, but even harder to get them out. My eyes were so red and irritated I think I prefer my glasses. Its good to have an alternative, though, and I will keep trying to get used to them, but I don't think they are for me, to be honest.



I think I would probably stick with glasses too.  I can't stand anything touching my eyeballs.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



It was only one day.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Where's Chris? I think she may be buried in snow. My boy Josh is on a 36 hour shift at the WHFD as highways are closed.
> On my 2nd cup of coffee. Neighbor got me out of bed 20 minutes ago. He needs a hand getting his jeep unstuck. Hopefully, the tractor will start up.



Yup.    I tried to make a snow angel . . .


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



There are a lot of posters here that are younger than me too.  One of my best friends here, Sgt_Gath, is only 26 years old.  I have a few others on my friends' list:  Darlene 21 years old, Drang (something or other -can't remember), 19 years old, and I have another on my list who is 19 - can't remember his name offhand.  And there are a LOT in their 20s who are members here.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2015)

Where is everyone this morning?  Wake up . . . I want to talk.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2015)

Another thing about this storm, it was not a nice calm snow fall.  It was wind driven whipping snow, the kind that burns your eyes and your face and takes your breath right out of your lungs because it was SO cold and windy.  Go outside to try and shovel, come in and look like you've been crying for a few hours and blind.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2015)

Anyways, I'm glad to be back online.  Missed all you guys!


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Anyways, I'm glad to be back online.  Missed all you guys!



Getting ready for work right now, I'll check back later.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I didn't lose power here, but did lose cable.  That's alright though.  I was very thankful to have kept electricity.  Without electricity, no heat, and I would have had to either go to a relative's or friend's house or go to a shelter.  Needless to say, I really didn't want to any of those things, so although it was boring with no television and no internet, I still had my music, my lights, my heat, my hot water.   

Thanks for your concern Foxy!  You are a sweetie!


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 28, 2015)

How come no one uses a snow storm to pull out the refrigerator and clean behind there or hunt down cobwebs?


----------



## peach174 (Jan 28, 2015)

Morning everybody
You all have a good Wednesday


----------



## 007 (Jan 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...


Last summer I bought a big 9000KW generator. I'm planning on having my electrician buddy install what he calls a "transfer switch" on the pole where my service comes in, so that in the event I lose my power, I can pull the generator out by the pole, plug into the transfer switch, start the generator, throw the switch, and I'm back in power, for everything.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 28, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I still make homemade pizza from scratch.  I found a super easy pizza crust recipe and we buy the pepperoni already sliced and the mozzarella already grated.  If I'm in a hurry I'll use bottled pizza sauce but usually make my own homemade too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Good morning.  Reporting in after the GIGANTIC blizzard!  I made it through, being the hearty New Englander.    Never lost power thankfully, but did lose cable for almost a day and a half!!!
> 
> In some places, snow drifts are at least 6 feet high!  We really got dumped upon here in Massachusetts with this storm!
> 
> ...




Oh wow, how neat Chris.  May not be all that neat for you guys, but I used to LOVE snows like that when we lived on the mountain -- it was really pleasant getting snowed in for a day or two and that's all we were really ever confined.  But at your latitude and altitude it might slow you down longer?  So glad you didn't lose power but when we didn't hear from you during the blizzard, I did worry about you, especially when some reports here seemed to suggest Massachusetts was catching the brunt of it.  With the terrible winds they were reporting, I'm surprised it piled up on the outdoor furniture and stuff like that.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2015)

007 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I don't have any place for anything like that, as I'm a renter and I rent a pretty small townhouse with not much room anywhere to store such a thing.   Not only would my neighbors hate me because I was the only one with electricity,  I think they would probably not appreciate the noise either.    My place is just not set up for something like that unfortunately.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning.  Reporting in after the GIGANTIC blizzard!  I made it through, being the hearty New Englander.    Never lost power thankfully, but did lose cable for almost a day and a half!!!
> ...



You should see some of the gigantic snow drifts!    They are HUGE!  It was very windy, but my patio area is kind of sheltered by the woods and there are some fences around and stuff.  It was still very harsh though.  This wasn't like a peaceful calm snow, but like getting blasted in the face with sand or something.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



In the summer, I just buy one of the Bertoli ready-made crusts (I hate messing with dough) and put my toppings on and grill on the grill until the cheese is bubbly.  Everything seems to taste better on the grill for some reason.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2015)

Here is another picture.  I just wanted to point out that those outdoor chairs and table are the tall bar-type swivel chairs, so that snow is friggin' DEEP.  Lol!  I haven't even attempted to go out back yet.  The snow is up against my sliding glass door.  If I open it, snow is going to come in the house.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



We had some blizzards in Kansas and even snow flakes moving at 60 mph plus can really sting your face or any exposed area.  It does feel more like being sand blasted than it feels like snow.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Never thought about cooking a pizza on a grill--I always though top and bottom heat was necessary?  But it sounds good.  We don't grill much any more as all my recipes work well using indoor appliances--cook stove, toaster oven, large area electric grill, our equivalent of a George Foreman grill, electric skillet, slow cookers, etc.  And it's just less hassle.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



As long as you close the top, your grill acts just like an oven.    It works great, but I would recommend to cook it on lower heat, just enough to melt your cheese and heat up the crust.  If you don't watch it, the bottom of the crust can burn.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Here is another picture.  I just wanted to point out that those outdoor chairs and table are the tall bar-type swivel chairs, so that snow is friggin' DEEP.  Lol!  I haven't even attempted to go out back yet.  The snow is up against my sliding glass door.  If I open it, snow is going to come in the house.
> 
> View attachment 36333


 
Scaredy cat...gotta keep a brave face for the bunny.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 28, 2015)

Blizzard of 2015 time laps.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Ah well, we just have a open charcoal grill outside--no lid to pull down.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Oh, that might make it more difficult to melt your toppings, you're right.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2015)

I just hope it melts away relatively quickly.  This is the worst part, having snow and sand and gunk tracked into your house.  There is just NO avoiding it when it's like this outside.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 28, 2015)

Want to borrow my tinfoil hat?


----------



## R.D. (Jan 28, 2015)

When the snow piles get filthy it's depressing.  We dodged it so we won't have to deal with those


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Want to borrow my tinfoil hat?



Who are you talking to?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2015)

R.D. said:


> When the snow piles get filthy it's depressing.  We dodged it so we won't have to deal with those



Yeah, it looks so pretty at first, everything white and pristine, and then . . . ewwww.  Not so pretty anymore after a couple of days.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2015)

Hate driving in it too.  I am a TERRIBLE driver in the snow!  Just terrible.    I have absolutely NO idea what I'm doing.


----------



## R.D. (Jan 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Hate driving in it too.  I am a TERRIBLE driver in the snow!  Just terrible.    I have absolutely NO idea what I'm doing.


You're the one I warned my kids about


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2015)

R.D. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Hate driving in it too.  I am a TERRIBLE driver in the snow!  Just terrible.    I have absolutely NO idea what I'm doing.
> ...



That's right, watch out for me!  I might just go sailing right through an intersection or something.  Who knows?    I have LOTS of stories about driving in the snow!


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Want to borrow my tinfoil hat?
> ...


 
Foxfyre, for her charcoal grill top.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Oh.  That's actually not a bad idea.  She could put foil over it, but it would probably be easier for her to just make it indoors at that point.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Anyways, I'm glad to be back online.  Missed all you guys!


Glad you're back.
Got reports from 2 of the 3. Youngest boy hasn't been home for 3 days. He is essentially stuck at the firehouse. He lives in Hamden at the top of a mountain and has 5 miles of nasty hills to drive to get home when his shift ends and relief arrives.
His dog is in good hands. The ex is staying at the house, but she can't leave because trying to gt down those 5 miles of nasty hills right now would be insane.
Daughter has 2 feet of snow in her 100 yard long drive way and is out of brownies. She's sad but will walk the 250 yards to the store if she runs low on coffee.
Jessie works from home most days so she can wait for Josh and Greg to get there so the 3 can do the drive. She lives in town and can get by a few days without the car.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Anyways, I'm glad to be back online.  Missed all you guys!
> ...



Yeah, same with me.  I live close to enough to stores where I can bundle up and just walk if need be.  I pretty much got everything I needed the day before the storm though, so the only thing I REALLY missed was my Dunkin Donuts coffee!    All of the Dunkin Donuts around here were closed, which is very unusual.  Normally, they stay open to serve the cops and the plow guys.  

Glad to hear your family is safe and sound too.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 28, 2015)

007 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Have you priced transfer switches? Been thinking myself My 7,500 watt generator would handle most everything here but the AC and oven.


----------



## 007 (Jan 28, 2015)

We've had a really mild winter so far up here in Wisconsin. We had a month of some pretty cold weather but that's about it. There's only a dusting of snow outside right now, and I have 32 degrees on my thermometer. Course I better watch what I say or next thing ya know we'll get lambasted. I'm ready if we do.


----------



## 007 (Jan 28, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I asked my buddy one time and if my memory serves me, I think he told something like a couple hundred bucks.


----------



## mdk (Jan 28, 2015)

Good afternoon folks, I hope everyone is having a great Wednesday thus far. I am sitting down and enjoying a nice cup of tea before I try and finish my tasks for the day. I've been a busy-bee around here so I've earned a relaxing break with a cup of Constant Comment.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 28, 2015)

007 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Not horrible. That would beat finding all the extension cords in the dark.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 28, 2015)

007 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Here's one for a hundred... http://www.lowes.com/pd_545630-2421...L=?Ns=p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&facetInfo=


----------



## 007 (Jan 28, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Agree. Just one heavy gauge cable to plug in and light it up.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



There are plenty of young posters on USMB, but most of the Coffee Shop regulars have been older than I am through the years.  I spent a lot of years being the youngest of my group of RL friends, so maybe it's just something I expect.


----------



## 007 (Jan 28, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


That's not bad, but I think I'd stick with a Square D. My electrician buddy can get one from his supplier and get a deal on one though. He'd give it to me for cost.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 28, 2015)

mdk said:


> Good afternoon folks, I hope everyone is having a great Wednesday thus far. I am sitting down and enjoying a nice cup of tea before I try and finish my tasks for the day. I've been a busy-bee around here so I've earned a relaxing break with a cup of Constant Comment.



I LOVE Constant Comment   For an every day inexpensive flavored tea, it is hard to beat.


----------



## mdk (Jan 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon folks, I hope everyone is having a great Wednesday thus far. I am sitting down and enjoying a nice cup of tea before I try and finish my tasks for the day. I've been a busy-bee around here so I've earned a relaxing break with a cup of Constant Comment.
> ...



No doubt. They had a rather nice sell on tea at my local grocer and I snapped up 10 boxes. My tea box is filled to the brim so I had to put the extra in the pantry and it looks rather silly. What can I do? It was on sale and drink several cups of tea a day. lol
I think I my have some Darjeeling here in a little bit. Yummers!


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon folks, I hope everyone is having a great Wednesday thus far. I am sitting down and enjoying a nice cup of tea before I try and finish my tasks for the day. I've been a busy-bee around here so I've earned a relaxing break with a cup of Constant Comment.
> ...



I drink a LOT of tea, but I don't worry too much about what kind it is.  Whatever cheap is generally all I look for.  I did recently get some Celestial Seasons Madagascar Vanilla Red, though.  It's pretty tasty, but surprisingly, the little one likes it more than I do.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



I like just plain tea normally.  I also really LOVE Chinese tea though.  I put TONS of sugar in it.    I've tried putting honey in as a substitute for sugar, but it's just not sugary enough for me.  Tea with peanut butter toast.  I like that for comfort food when I don't feel well.


----------



## mdk (Jan 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Tea and blueberries is my usual go to for breakfast but I love peanut butter toast on a morning I want something heartier.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 28, 2015)

mdk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



We also try to have fresh fruit on hand.  But I think my favorite winter breakfast is a hot cereal--oatmeal, malt-o-meal, etc.--with a side of fresh fruit or a smoothie and maybe a piece of hot cheese toast.


----------



## mdk (Jan 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Same here. I always try keep fresh fruit in the house but I almost only eat it with breakfast. If we are talking favorite winter breakfast...mine would have to be chicken fried chicken swimming white pepper gravy. Rib-sticky breakfast! It is a meal I rarely eat because I always try to be mindful of fat content and calories.  I can't run as often outside in the winter so I need to be extra vigilant.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



French toast is another of my favorites.  Let's not forget about good old bacon, eggs, toast and homefries either though.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 28, 2015)

My favorite breakfast, no matter the season, is cereal and milk.  Anything else is a poor substitute. 

I'm actually unhappy right now that we are out of cereal and milk, I haven't had my normal bowl for breakfast in 2 days and it makes me grumpy.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Honey is terrible.  Not even close to good enough as a sweetener!

I used to really put a lot of sugar in my tea, but I've tried to cut down to be more healthy over the years.  For me it's not about weight but my teeth; I have enough problems with them due to many years of smoking and drinking tea and coffee almost exclusively.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 28, 2015)

mdk said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



I like chicken fried chicken too, but in our southwestern culture it just wouldn't be kosher to have it for breakfast--it has to be a lunch or dinner entre.

And Hombre and I do enjoy the traditional guarden variety homemade breakfast of eggs, sausage and/or bacon, hash browns, toast, preserves or jelly, with a side of fruit or juice.  And while we can't have chicken fried chicken for breakfast, it IS permissable to have those bacon and eggs for supper.  

Hombre also makes great pancakes. And we can make breakfast burritos for any meal.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Oh, I could never eat something like that for breakfast.  Some people like steak and eggs for breakfast too, but I personally can't eat that richly in the morning.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Pancakes, yessss!    I love blueberry pancakes, but chocolate chip pancakes are pretty good too.  I also made a big giant pancake in a pie plate with apples on the bottom one time.  That was delicious.  Didn't even need syrup.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I love hot breakfast foods as a late night meal; I used to go out with friends to 24-hour diners like a Denny's or Village Inn and eat eggs and pancakes, or French toast with strawberry jam, pretty often.  Of course it also involved boatloads of coffee.  

As we all got older and more spread out that kind of things declined, and now I'm in a different state than all of those friends, so it's been a while since I've done anything like that.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



The little one loves when I make her chocolate chip pancakes for breakfast.

Of course, her favorite breakfast is pepperoni and cottage cheese.  She'd skip the cottage cheese if we let her;  she's a fiend for pepperoni.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Intriguing.  Do you still have your recipe?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Now THAT is an unusual breakfast.  Lol.  I like pepperoni a lot too though.  Who doesn't?    I'm sure I must have eaten cheese and pepperoni crackers for breakfast before.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 28, 2015)

LOL, I just happened to notice this previous post a few minutes ago.

. . . .And Hombre and I do enjoy the traditional *guarden *variety. . .

I KNOW I didn't type it that way. . . .you really have to be careful when auto-spell correct is operational.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I got it offline.  I've made it since though, following other recipes and it turns out basically the same.  Just make sure to use an apple that can stand up to the cooking and doesn't turn into mush.  I made one with MacIntosh apples, and it didn't really come out very good because the apples were too watery and mushy by the end of the cooking, which in turn effected the way the pancake came out.  Here, this one sounds like a good recipe for it.    I use brown sugar instead of maple syrup too.  

Light and Fluffy Baked Apple Pancake Recipe - Grace Parisi Food Wine


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Thanks.  That does look yummy but it doesn't really meet qualifications as a PANcake to me.  And looks like way more work than a simple apple cobbler that is also yummy and would taste similar.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



The recipe I used wasn't as complicated, but I can't find it.  Also, just peeling and slicing the apples is a lot of work.  That's why I've only made it a few times at most, but if you have company or something.  It looks really nice and is very tasty.  I think I want to make it again soon.  I have a bag of Red Delicious apples right now as a matter of fact!


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Separate the eggs?  Hell, I don't even use pancake mix that requires eggs!  I only want the stuff that you add water and it's ready to go.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



She doesn't eat the pepperoni on anything.  She just gets a stack of pepperoni slices and munches them.  Pepperoni is her first response to any question about what she wants to eat, at any time of the day.  When she's big enough to get it herself (right now we keep it in a drawer in the fridge which is a bit too high up for her) we may have a problem.  

I don't know where it started, but she thinks pepperoni slices are the best food ever.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Oh man, you haven't HAD pancakes until you've had homemade.  That box stuff cannot compare!    However, you could probably make the apple pancake with just that batter too.  Just pour it over the apples and bake it.  Stick a toothpick in it to check for doneness at frequent intervals though.  It will get really tough and not very good if overbaked.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



You should introduce her to Chorizo.  She would probably like that too.  I love Chorizo.  In fact, I think I prefer that and sweet Italian sausage and Chorizo in my spaghetti sauce rather than meatballs recently.  I can give you a recipe for that too!


----------



## Sherry (Jan 28, 2015)

I have never been a fan of breakfast or breakfast type foods...although I don't mind an omelette for brunch.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2015)

Sherry said:


> I have never been a fan of breakfast or breakfast type foods...although I don't mind an omelette for brunch.



I would normally only eat a big breakfast on the weekends.  Who has the time during the week?


----------



## Sherry (Jan 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > I have never been a fan of breakfast or breakfast type foods...although I don't mind an omelette for brunch.
> ...



I need something that I can grab and go...and then I eat it after I'm at the office and my stomach is up to handling food. I do thinks like bananas and breakfast bars...I been digging these lately:


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2015)

Sherry said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Mmm.  Those look really good.  I like the chocolate chip granola bars too.  

I feel the same sometimes in the morning.  When my stomach doesn't feel up to food, I like Carnation Instant Breakfast.  You don't even have to eat anything.  Just drink it.  They are not too bad, and if you add just a little chocolate syrup, they taste just like a milk shake.  The only thing is that they have a lot of protein in them, so you can't let it sit around or else it starts to kind of congeal, which is pretty much the case with any protein drinks.  I just drink them down real fast though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 28, 2015)

Sherry said:


> I have never been a fan of breakfast or breakfast type foods...although I don't mind an omelette for brunch.



I can take or leave most breakfasts which are usually pretty predictable and un-exciting.  But every now and then there are some great eggs benedict or superb crepes that are an inspiration.

The most memorable breakfasts I remember as a youth were when I would go camping with people and breakfast was fresh caught trout--right out of the mountain stream and directly into the pan--with some tasty sides.  Great stuff.

My most memorable breakfast as an adult was on a business trip.  Early that morning I had flown into Kansas City where I took Frontier's still early morning champagne breakfast flight to Denver.  Champagne, crepes suzette, a most wonderful croissant, and wonderfully seasoned Canadian bacon strips.  I felt like a princess.

That was many years ago though.  The flight experience has changed considerably since then.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 28, 2015)

Just got back from a road trip to Florence/Canon City Co, going through the antique and junk shops.


----------



## Sherry (Jan 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > I have never been a fan of breakfast or breakfast type foods...although I don't mind an omelette for brunch.
> ...



My most memorable breakfast was at a resort in Kauai. A room service order of eggs benedict eaten on the private patio...what a view.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Oh man, look at that place!  Stop teasing me!


----------



## Sherry (Jan 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Yeah, it must be especially painfully to look at after coming out on the other side of a blizzard.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I love Chorizo too!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Jan 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> And just to give you a little idea of how bad it was . . . *Dunkin Donuts was CLOSED!!!!*



Mother of God...

*NOOOOOO!!!!*


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2015)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > And just to give you a little idea of how bad it was . . . *Dunkin Donuts was CLOSED!!!!*
> ...



It was like a nightmare, I tell you!    Much worse than the storm was no Dunkin Donuts coffee for an entire day!!!


----------



## Sherry (Jan 28, 2015)

peach174 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Everytime I hear that word I think of...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 28, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Just got back from a road trip to Florence/Canon City Co, going through the antique and junk shops.



Did you buy antiques?  Or junk?


----------



## peach174 (Jan 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I bet it was
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO breath NOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooo  






Thank goodness it was just one day and not longer.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2015)

peach174 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sgt_Gath said:
> ...



Oh, so you understand.  Lol.    Yes, I suppose I'm kind of spoiled with my D&D coffees.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2015)

Sherry said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I know who that is.  Charo?  Coochie coochie she said, or something to that effect.  Lol.  How on EARTH do I know this?  I don't even remember.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2015)

Oh, now I remember.  She was on The Love Boat!!!  My parents used to watch that show all the time.    Coochie coochie.  I always thought that meant vagina.


----------



## Sherry (Jan 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



It's alright, my head is full of useless information as well.


----------



## Sherry (Jan 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Oh, now I remember.  She was on The Love Boat!!!  My parents used to watch that show all the time.    Coochie coochie.  I always thought that meant vagina.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2015)

Sherry said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, now I remember.  She was on The Love Boat!!!  My parents used to watch that show all the time.    Coochie coochie.  I always thought that meant vagina.



Well, thank you, Sherry, for clearing that up.    So it's a dog and not a vagina.


----------



## Sherry (Jan 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



It's a good day when you learn something new.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just got back from a road trip to Florence/Canon City Co, going through the antique and junk shops.
> ...


The wife bought a couple of books, I looked at some muzzelloaders other than that it was really more a drive to get the wife out of the house........


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I like just plain tea normally.  I also really LOVE Chinese tea though.  I put TONS of sugar in it.    I've tried putting honey in as a substitute for sugar, but it's just not sugary enough for me.  Tea with peanut butter toast.  I like that for comfort food when I don't feel well.



Mrs. Liberty had tea and peanut butter toast for breakfast for years.  Until she linked very dry itchy cracked bleeding hands in the winter to a peanut allergy.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 28, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> My favorite breakfast, no matter the season, is cereal and milk.  Anything else is a poor substitute.
> 
> I'm actually unhappy right now that we are out of cereal and milk, I haven't had my normal bowl for breakfast in 2 days and it makes me grumpy.



I have eaten oatmeal as breakfast for many years now.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > My favorite breakfast, no matter the season, is cereal and milk.  Anything else is a poor substitute.
> ...



Never could get into eating oatmeal.  It's okay for a couple of bites, but then the texture of it really starts to get to me.    I'm not crazy about the texture.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 28, 2015)

Apparently some of you missed the memo : breakfast is the most important meal of the day!


----------



## Sherry (Jan 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I'm right there with you...I have texture issues.


----------



## Sherry (Jan 28, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Apparently some of you missed the memo : breakfast is the most important meal of the day!



I force something down, but I don't have to like it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2015)

Sherry said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I don't like lumpy foods.  I even whip my mashed potatoes so that there will be no lumps.


----------



## Sherry (Jan 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I have to be careful with mashed potatoes...too big of a bite and I gag. My boyfriend thinks my food issues are weird as shit.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I like just plain tea normally.  I also really LOVE Chinese tea though.  I put TONS of sugar in it.    I've tried putting honey in as a substitute for sugar, but it's just not sugary enough for me.  Tea with peanut butter toast.  I like that for comfort food when I don't feel well.
> ...



Thankfully, I have no allergies that I'm aware of.  If I was allergic to peanuts, I would be so bummed out!  

My aunt is allergic to eggs.  That tends to be a huge problem because so many things have eggs as an ingredient.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2015)

Sherry said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



I am so much like that, Sherry.  I totally understand the "weak stomach" issues.    You are not alone.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 28, 2015)

My only texture issue is with orange juice pulp.


----------



## Sherry (Jan 28, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> My only texture issue is with orange juice pulp.



Stop...I just threw up in my mouth a little bit.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 28, 2015)

I rarely eat breakfast, maybe a carb bar, maybe a granola bar.  On occasion I'll have cold cereal (all natural) or oatmeal or Bob's Red Mill whole grain hot cereals.  On super rare occasions I'll have a "traditional" breakfast of breakfast meats, eggs and toast and on even rarer occasions I'll have french toast, pancakes or waffles.  A small bottle of 100% maple syrup will last me up to two years.   
Generally if I eat a heavy lunch I'll eat a light dinner and vice-verca, like if I have a burger and fries for lunch I'll have a salad or veggie meal for dinner.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 28, 2015)

Sherry said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > My only texture issue is with orange juice pulp.
> ...



Oh come on, I didn't even kiss you with a mustache...


----------



## Sherry (Jan 28, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



You could take out an eye with that thing.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 28, 2015)

Sherry said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



I think he may teach up at the college.


----------



## 007 (Jan 28, 2015)

Man cave... every man should have one...





The drone.... sitting on top of the Denon AVR-2809...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 28, 2015)

007 said:


> Man cave... every man should have one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man cave:


----------



## 007 (Jan 28, 2015)

The new bandoleer holster for the .45LC Birdshead... going to have the BIL shorten it up so it looks right. He works with leather....


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 28, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> It's been really cold here in Flawduh.  Lows at night in the 40's and highs only in the 60's.
> 
> Someone....anyone....stop the madness!!!


Ha-ha-ha...hee-hee!  40?  60?  That's not _cold_, that's a lovely summer day!!!  We've had single digits and less than zero now these past few days.  ...Guess Winter decided to show up, after all.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 28, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Man cave... every man should have one...
> ...


So...want...man...cave...pant-pant-pant!


----------



## alan1 (Jan 28, 2015)

90% of the time, for me, breakfast is coffee and a side of mixed fruit.

Forget breakfast for now.  

Dinner tonight was awesome.
Tom Kha, Pad Thai, Larb, Yellow Curry and rice.
Daughter's choice, it was her chosen birthday dinner.  Good company also.  Eldest daughter (her b-day), eldest daughter's boyfriend, youngest daughter, and the half sister of my daughter's (not my offspring, but she still holds a place in my heart).  Good people, good food, good times.


----------



## alan1 (Jan 28, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> So...want...man...cave...pant-pant-pant!


Brother, you live in Alaska, I thought 95.7% of the state was a man cave-ish.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > I hauled my big old desktop Mac computer down to the computer fix it up shop this morning.  They say they can get it all fixed up and humming along like it did when it was new.  Hope so.  I love that old computer.  Guess when you go into it and start deleting stuff, you should know what you're deleting but I have to say, it was fun!  Maybe when I get it back I won't be so quick to delete stuff.
> ...


I ended up taking my laptop in last week.  My AVG got infected and quit working.  Amazing the crap they had to get rid of for me.  LT's working like a dream now.  It was touch-n-go for a while.  Damned viruses disabled my xcel program just as I finished a 15-16 page data base workbook.  The comp-doc was able to clean things up without losing any of my data.  That's more than I am competent to do, so I guess the money was worth it.


----------



## 007 (Jan 28, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


You stop by, brother. I guarantee you Wisconsin isn't all that different from Alaska, aside from the mountains. I'll give ya the tour on your way to S.C.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 28, 2015)

alan1 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > So...want...man...cave...pant-pant-pant!
> ...


Certainly, but that man cave décor is much more expensive than we'd use.  We prefer lots of dead animals.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 28, 2015)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


That's yours?  I am impressed.  If I head for the Carolinas, I'll plan a stop, if possible.  I'd like to visit as many of my CS friends as possible.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 28, 2015)

Thinking of great dinners.  I recently made time to meet some friends long unseen and too long left behind.  We went to dinner at an outstanding Korean restaurant.  Chow there is _OUTSTANDING _and we all had a great time catching up.  Even though one is of...different political leanings, as long as certain topics remain out of the discussion, we all have a great time and enjoy those things we do have in common.  Hint:  we're all aircraft technicians and have pets.


----------



## alan1 (Jan 28, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Hehe, those dead animals are much more fully clothed than the stuff I have.  
Head hunted trophy skulls from the Dayak of Borneo and the Ifugao of the Philippines.
Skulls from dozens of animals, and the entire articulated skeleton of a Lynx.
Fossils from almost a dozen more.
Add some tribal shields and weapons.
Toss in a few tribal medicine man artifacts mostly comprised of bone.
Mix in some tribal masks and head-dresses.
Add a pinch of items/artifacts carved from bone in the past 1000 plus years from various civilizations.
Stir in a couple grave markers.
Add one shrunken head from Ecuador.

Shit, I don't need a man cave, my entire house is a man cave of history.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2015)

Woman cave.  Ours are cleaner and smell better than yours.  No boys ALLOWED!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2015)

alan1 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



Fascinating!    Your man cave sounds extremely interesting.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



OMG, there are dead bunnies there!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2015)

007 said:


> Man cave... every man should have one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome drone.  What do you do with it?  Spy on people?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > It's been really cold here in Flawduh.  Lows at night in the 40's and highs only in the 60's.
> ...



I agree.  That is very warm.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> It's been really cold here in Flawduh.  Lows at night in the 40's and highs only in the 60's.
> 
> Someone....anyone....stop the madness!!!



Why you!!!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2015)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Good luck.  Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2015)

This is kinda cool. And the vids in the website are just gorgeous. Anywho...


BBC - Earth - Your life on earth


----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2015)

007 said:


> I finally broke down and called the VA yesterday to get an appointment set up to look into why my back has hurt so bad for so long. Enough is enough. I could even need back surgery, don't know. That's what we're going to need to find out. I'm sick of the pain.


Backaches suck. I hafta sleep in a recliner so my back is bent forward gently. My doc said it won't get better..it will only get worse. RA sucks, too. But I won't take their damn poisons either, so....sigh. I gotta deal with it. In your case...if it is constant pain, then I am glad you are going to have it checked out. Let us know what the doc says.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 29, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Sheila and Hombre's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
GW's daughter's friend Sachenda,
Ernie's friend and colleague Max and Mrs. Ernie,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Foxfyre's Aunt Betty,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Ernie,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 29, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



Figured that was going to be a deal breaker for you Chris.


----------



## R.D. (Jan 29, 2015)

(Woof, woof, woof, woof)


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 29, 2015)

After a week of heavy snow and cripplingly cold temperatures, we finally made it to the park for a walk yesterday.  Daisy the Mutt took full advantage, running headlong into the plowed snow at the edge of the roads only to emerge caked in snow.  Walking a miniature poodle in the snow is like dragging a Q-Tip through the snow.  Gobs of the stuff the size of golf balls clung to her curly fur.  Snow packed its way across every crevasse on her thirteen pound frame.  And she enjoyed it thoroughly.  All I could see was two dark eyes, a black tip of her nose and a pink tongue hanging from her smiling mouth.

When we got back in the car, she began chewing the snow off of herself the way a four year old eats an ice cream cone, with intensity and no regard for  drips.

So, I consider her cleaned by frolic and frozen water.  Tonight is dinner at Mom's.  The whole family will be there.  She is serving roast beef.  Mom does not like meat.  Not that she's a vegetarian, but the taste of beef or pork or mutton just turns her off.  Consequently, she over cooks every cut of meat that comes across her threshold.  All flavor, all juices and any semblance to tenderness must be eradicated by force of heat. I was in college when I discovered that roast beef actually has a flavor.  I always used a vat of Worchestershire sauce to impart some taste to Mom's roast beef.

And so, the tradition continues tonight.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 29, 2015)

Woke up to find out that it is Thursday!  Funny because it seems like just yesterday it was Wednesday.  Mrs. BBD is going to go over to the neighbor's house and quilt all day.  I'm going to the computer fix it up place to pick up my desktop Mac and mostly just laze around.  Not much happening today.  Maybe I will have another cup of coffee and consult with Taco to see how we can best waste the hours of this day.  I saw the photo of the Gov's Palace in Williamsburg somebody had posted and suggested it was a man cave.  Got a chuckle out of  it.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 29, 2015)

When life hands you dry meat, make a jerky?  Trying for a lemon/lemonade thing there, but not sure you can put meat in the sentence and be free from some perv comments.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 29, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> When life hands you dry meat, make a jerky?  Trying for a lemon/lemonade thing there, but not sure you can put meat in the sentence and be free from some perv comments.


Mom and Pop never bought the most tender cuts of meat available.  Mom just figured that roasting anything for hours and hours would not only rid the meat of any contaminates (she still rails against pork as if trichinosis is in every forkful) but might, by sheer force of will and heat, make it tender.  Her roast beef is like eating beef flavored dental floss.


----------



## R.D. (Jan 29, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> After a week of heavy snow and cripplingly cold temperatures, we finally made it to the park for a walk yesterday.  Daisy the Mutt took full advantage, running headlong into the plowed snow at the edge of the roads only to emerge caked in snow.  Walking a miniature poodle in the snow is like dragging a Q-Tip through the snow.  Gobs of the stuff the size of golf balls clung to her curly fur.  Snow packed its way across every crevasse on her thirteen pound frame.  And she enjoyed it thoroughly.  All I could see was two dark eyes, a black tip of her nose and a pink tongue hanging from her smiling mouth.
> 
> When we got back in the car, she began chewing the snow off of herself the way a four year old eats an ice cream cone, with intensity and no regard for  drips.
> 
> ...


Tonight I am the mom everyone will be joining for dinner 

My sons birthday today and a standing rib roast is on the menu.  I love a house full of everyone, makes me miss the old days when I was needed on a daily basis.  Now I just show off I still cook the best and can afford the most.  An abundance  food is the way to celebrate in my world


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 29, 2015)

We have a dinningroom table that is 4 feet wide and can be anywhere from 4 feet to 10 feet long.  We still need a card table or two at Easter and Christmas.


----------



## R.D. (Jan 29, 2015)

Unfortunately we didn't think quite enough when we bought our house.  The dining room can only fit 12.  We've moved the larger gatherings to the the ping pong table in the family room....the carpet is  a nightmare


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 29, 2015)

The living room is pretty open to the dinning room.  Both hardwood floors.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 29, 2015)

The ex has a great room with the kitchen open from that.  We do some things over there occassionally.


----------



## R.D. (Jan 29, 2015)

My house is a mess.   Nothing really flows well, but it's unique and we just fell in love with it.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 29, 2015)

R.D. said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > After a week of heavy snow and cripplingly cold temperatures, we finally made it to the park for a walk yesterday.  Daisy the Mutt took full advantage, running headlong into the plowed snow at the edge of the roads only to emerge caked in snow.  Walking a miniature poodle in the snow is like dragging a Q-Tip through the snow.  Gobs of the stuff the size of golf balls clung to her curly fur.  Snow packed its way across every crevasse on her thirteen pound frame.  And she enjoyed it thoroughly.  All I could see was two dark eyes, a black tip of her nose and a pink tongue hanging from her smiling mouth.
> ...


Today is my birthday too.  That's why Mom is cooking dinner.  I asked for coffee and cake, but my sins will be punished on the dinner plate


----------



## R.D. (Jan 29, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!







I'm guessing you're a tad older than my son    Food is all he ever asks for


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 29, 2015)

R.D. said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...


I'm a tad older than most!  Thank you!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 29, 2015)

R.D. said:


> (Woof, woof, woof, woof)



Now you did it.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 29, 2015)

Have a Great Day Nosmo !


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 29, 2015)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY*
*NOSMO KING*

*



*​


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 29, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Have a Great Day Nosmo !


Thank you!  There is pleasure in decadence!  And that cake is real decadence, ain't it?


----------



## 007 (Jan 29, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I made a pizza last night and added mushrooms, black olives, swiss cheese, salsa and then extra mozzarella, cooked on the Pizzazz. It was delicious.

I have no food allergies either. I'll eat just about anything but grits and rutabaga.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 29, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY*
> *NOSMO KING*
> 
> *
> ...


Thanks Foxy!  Behold!  The poodle!  Has there ever been a more chipper mutt?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 29, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  Our morning started off with a water leak at Uncle Ed and Aunt Betty's, so Hombre is up there now trying to take care of the initial emergency before he has to report for his volunteer job.  And because their plumber can't get there until this afternoon, I will be taking Uncle Ed to his dental appointment early afternoon so Aunt Betty can wait for the plumber.  Geez, it's always something but at least it isn't an urgent care or hospital run.


----------



## 007 (Jan 29, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Yup, that's my man cave out in the shop. Consider it an open invite, pard. If southern WI isn't too far north on your way to the Carolina's, absolutely stop by.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 29, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Have a Great Day Nosmo !
> ...



Only the very best for our Nosmo KIng !!!


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 29, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > *HAPPY BIRTHDAY*
> ...








Just look at that smile!  Under bite and all.


----------



## 007 (Jan 29, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Man cave... every man should have one...
> ...


"Not yet," ... 

It does have a camera, but I haven't flown it outside much because I don't want to crash it in the snow or on the hard ground. I'll find out what it's capable of this spring and take some video. It'll take pictures as well. I'll have to post some of that.


----------



## 007 (Jan 29, 2015)

Gracie said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > I finally broke down and called the VA yesterday to get an appointment set up to look into why my back has hurt so bad for so long. Enough is enough. I could even need back surgery, don't know. That's what we're going to need to find out. I'm sick of the pain.
> ...


I sleep in my recliner about 80% of the time, Gracie. I just set the timer on the tv to shut it off, kick back in the chair and pass out. I generally sleep pretty well. I actually think I sleep better in the recliner than the bed. I'd like to get one of those Craftmatic beds that you can incline your head and/or legs. I think I'd sleep good on that.

Yeah back aches suck. I have an appointment with the VA on Mar. 3rd.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 29, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Woke up to find out that it is Thursday!  Funny because it seems like just yesterday it was Wednesday.  Mrs. BBD is going to go over to the neighbor's house and quilt all day.  I'm going to the computer fix it up place to pick up my desktop Mac and mostly just laze around.  Not much happening today.  Maybe I will have another cup of coffee and consult with Taco to see how we can best waste the hours of this day.  I saw the photo of the Gov's Palace in Williamsburg somebody had posted and suggested it was a man cave.  Got a chuckle out of  it.


Gov's mansion, wasn't the location, it was the decoration and why did you get a chuckle out of it?


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 29, 2015)

End of the month, customer billing time.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 29, 2015)

Met a customer half way for a car delivery.  Used a casino parking lot for the paperwork and exchange.  The casino got $160 of my money (Mrs. Liberty helped) and we got a buffet.  Felt like we lost.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 29, 2015)

007 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


The switch I posted appears to need a plug in point and breakers, but at 99 bucks....


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 29, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon folks, I hope everyone is having a great Wednesday thus far. I am sitting down and enjoying a nice cup of tea before I try and finish my tasks for the day. I've been a busy-bee around here so I've earned a relaxing break with a cup of Constant Comment.
> ...


I love Constant Comment myself. In fact, I almost went to work for Bigelow back in the day.

I'm also big on Earl Grey. Twinnings seems to have the best readily available in a supermarket.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 29, 2015)

I almost posted this in Sherry's Thread of Many Colors thread, but then thought naw, not the thing to do.  






(Our younger Coffee Shoppers might not get this, but I bet anybody over 50 will.)

Edit:  Ah found it:


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2015)

007 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Yes, start off flying low.  It would be a shame if it broke.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 29, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> My favorite breakfast, no matter the season, is cereal and milk.  Anything else is a poor substitute.
> 
> I'm actually unhappy right now that we are out of cereal and milk, I haven't had my normal bowl for breakfast in 2 days and it makes me grumpy.


I'm a waffle guy. Lots of times when leaving Docs late, we will all stop at Waffle House for breakfast. The wife is steak and eggs, but my standard order is 2 waffles with bacon and 2 eggs over easy with lots of butter and syrup.
If I know I'll closing up with the crew, I'll put a bottle of real maple syrup in the truck before I head in.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Happy B-Day!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 29, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Met a customer half way for a car delivery.  Used a casino parking lot for the paperwork and exchange.  The casino got $160 of my money (Mrs. Liberty helped) and we got a buffet.  Felt like we lost.


Maybe you should have met your customer at a savings bank?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 29, 2015)

Happy B'day, Nosmo!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 29, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


20 bucks....


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Picture didn't come out.  20 bucks for a pancake?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 29, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Woke up to find out that it is Thursday!  Funny because it seems like just yesterday it was Wednesday.  Mrs. BBD is going to go over to the neighbor's house and quilt all day.  I'm going to the computer fix it up place to pick up my desktop Mac and mostly just laze around.  Not much happening today.  Maybe I will have another cup of coffee and consult with Taco to see how we can best waste the hours of this day.  I saw the photo of the Gov's Palace in Williamsburg somebody had posted and suggested it was a man cave.  Got a chuckle out of  it.
> ...



That sure does look like the front room of the Gov's mansion in Williamsburg, VA to me.  Been there many many times and it's exactly as I remember it.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 29, 2015)

Just went down and picked up my big old Mac desktop computer from the "We Can Fix It Up" shop.  This baby is humming now.  Wow.  Just like new.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 29, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Nosmo King.  Hope your day is a dandy one.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 29, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > I have never been a fan of breakfast or breakfast type foods...although I don't mind an omelette for brunch.
> ...


When I lived out your way, breakfast was Huevos Rancheros with salsa verde 4 or 5 days a week. Damn I miss Albuquerque some times


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 29, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


It was.  Last time I was there they had removed all of the weapons from the walls and ceiling, that was 15 years ago.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Oh, I see the picture now.    I've seen those before.


----------



## mdk (Jan 29, 2015)

Happy Birthday Nosmo King! Cheers!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Just went down and picked up my big old Mac desktop computer from the "We Can Fix It Up" shop.  This baby is humming now.  Wow.  Just like new.



Did you find it to be worth the price?  I was told once that it's not worth the price to fix a PC in a lot of cases, and that it is better to just get a new one with the amount you might spend on repairs over the long term.


----------



## 007 (Jan 29, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Link?

I know it's better for you to eat the skin of an apple with it, but I usually always peel my apples to eat them. I could put that peeler to good use.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 29, 2015)

007 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Y'all better stay away from Alabama if you don't like grits. You can walk into a coffee shop and order a piece of pie and the waitress will ask you if you want cheese on your grits.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 29, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Woman cave.  Ours are cleaner and smell better than yours.  No boys ALLOWED!



But there's nothing to DO there!  Well, I suppose you could use it like monkey bars.....


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 29, 2015)

007 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Amazon.com Back To Basics Apple And Potato Peeler Kitchen Dining


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 29, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Have a happy Nosmo!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 29, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I attempted to fix that. Do you see it now?

It's an apple peeler.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Woman cave.  Ours are cleaner and smell better than yours.  No boys ALLOWED!
> ...



Sure there is.  Lie down and read a book.    Monkey bars could be fun too though.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Oh yes, I saw it.  Those are cool gadgets.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 29, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Just went down and picked up my big old Mac desktop computer from the "We Can Fix It Up" shop.  This baby is humming now.  Wow.  Just like new.
> ...



It's really dependent on a lot of different factors.  What you can do on your own, what the actual problem is, where you are getting it repaired, whether you are trying to save data on your HD, etc.

I've never used a pc repair shop.  If I can't figure it out and fix it on my own (or with help from someone I know) I'll just buy something new.  That doesn't happen much, though....the pc I'm on now started out new at least 7 years ago.  Not all of the pieces are that old, though.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 29, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Bah, you can lie down and read in a normal room!  The cave is supposed to be where you put things to do.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 29, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I can peel, core and slice apples for 2 pies in 3 or 4 minutes.
You can swing the slicer out of the way and peel potatoes, except for the very ends in 10 seconds apiece.


----------



## 007 (Jan 29, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


They served grits in the MacDill AFB chow hall in Tampa. I asked my buddy that was born and raised in Alabama what they tasted like because he got them every morning. He said they were good and talked me into trying them melted butter on top with salt. I about puked when I tasted them, even though they really didn't have much flavor. It was just the slimy, grittiness, something about them about made me gag. I think that's the way it is with most with grits. You either like them or you don't. Helps if you were raised on them though.

Give me a good omelet with ham, cheese, green pepper, onion and mushroom with hash browns, toast and bacon, and I'm in heaven.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Oh sure, tell that to a woman with a husband and kids.    A woman's work never ends, you know.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 29, 2015)

007 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


I can do your omelet, or a feta and spinich omelet, but hash browns, for some reason, don't appeal to me at all

I have texture problems with certain foods too. I can't do raw clams or okra. They both feel like something you should quietly spit into a napkin.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Maybe I would want to do crafts in there or something.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2015)

007 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I've never had grits or hash browns.  I love home fries though!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 29, 2015)

Men read in the library. We generally install a toilet in there. Of course, women call that room the bathroom and fold the towels funny, but we deal with it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Ever have steamers?  I love steamed clams.  Yummy!   

I made one of my friends try one once because she had never had them, and she almost threw up.    I was raised on steamers though.  I love dipping them in the clarified butter.  So yummy.  Also mussels are very good too.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 29, 2015)

007 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


The only way to eat grits is when they're mixed with butter, bacon and cheese.
A guy I know doing Civ War years ago (Yankee) made grits for the unit without telling anyone what they were, everyone wanted syrup and butter for their "cream-o-wheat"........  Nobody complained and everyone loved the breakfast.......


----------



## 007 (Jan 29, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Found one on ebay. I like to buy stuff there because of the ebay bucks you get back.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 29, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...


Thanks Chris! Hey look!  Presents!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 29, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


No thanks.......  Had steamers before, don't like em, the only time I almost tossed my groceries was when I tried a raw oyster, like swallowing the largest wad of snot in the world.........


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 29, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...


Thanks!  I'm working on it!

During lunch, the snowflakes began falling.  Flakes the size of toilet seats!  At least the new fallen snow provided a bit of traction on the ice that formed earlier.

And now it's official.  It has snowed on this date 49 out of the previous 58 years I've been around.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Well, where did you eat them?  Here in New England, I'm sure they taste better.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Speaking of snow, here in Mass, we are due to get more snow tonight, only 2-3 inches, with the possibility of another significant storm on Monday and then another possibility of significant storm on Thursday.    I wonder where we'll put it all.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 29, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Around here, dumptruck loads of snow are recycled right back into the Ohio River.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 29, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...




Be sure to buy yourself a bag of Dunkin' Donuts Coffee....... just in case.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2015)

peach174 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Ha-ha-ha!    Good idea.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 29, 2015)

Read in the bathroom?

No sir, just more time for the hair dryer to fall in the tub or a snake to crawl out of the toilet.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



This last storm, we got almost 2 feet of snow.  We are already going to have severe flooding problems because of it come melting time.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Read in the bathroom?
> 
> No sir, just more time for the hair dryer to fall in the tub or a snake to crawl out of the toilet.



Or worse, a spider!


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 29, 2015)

Big hairy ones or long skinny legs?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 29, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I'm with you on that one.  I don't eat food that I have to neither chew nor swallow when I eat it.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 29, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


I love steamed clams, raw clams (not nearly as slimy as oysters) clams casino stuffed clams, clam chowder. I do make a mean stuffed clam.

I grew up in Connecticut and went clamming for years from march through November. I wore a wet suit when the water was particularly cold. I would get a half bushel at a time and go usually twice a week.

Cooked oysters I can handle Oysters Rockefeller being one of my favorites. I like fried clams, but not fried oysters.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 29, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Read in the bathroom?
> 
> No sir, just more time for the hair dryer to fall in the tub or a snake to crawl out of the toilet.


Wuss!


----------



## R.D. (Jan 29, 2015)

These alerts are bad for the ego

I logged on and there were 16..... Not one of them was actually responding  to me


----------



## 007 (Jan 29, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


I like steamed oysters on the half shell. I like them on a saltine with cocktail sauce.


----------



## 007 (Jan 29, 2015)

R.D. said:


> These alerts are bad for the ego
> 
> I logged on and there were 16..... Not one of them was actually responding  to me


I hear ya. I'd rather not get an alert to a post I made that was quoted from 7 or 8 times over.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 29, 2015)

007 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Still slimy. I want them baked or broiled


----------



## R.D. (Jan 29, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Deep fried oysters...mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 29, 2015)

Nope. Still slimy.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 29, 2015)

Just for the record...

Grits - I love them.  Good stuff.  Very much better if you put a little shredded cheese and butter with them.
Oysters - Love them even more.  Anyway you can serve them is great with me.

Some of you folks have no culinary class!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 29, 2015)

Okay, the job in Tampa FL didn't pan out and the one in Oklahoma City was no good......  Thank God.......
Still waiting to hear about the one in El Paso, TX but she just received a call from Goodwill Industries to work in their Corporate headquarters in Albuquerque and they seem very interested in her.  They've already set up an interview for next week so we'll be headed back down there on the 5th.  That's the best (location wise for us) offer we've had so far.  Here's hoping it pans out.


----------



## 007 (Jan 29, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


You've NEVER HAD hash browns? ... 



So many times breakfast orders come with hash browns. They're just shredded potatoes fried. Some are flavored, but I love me a pile of crispy on the outside hash browns. Not much different than french fries, just potatoes made different.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 29, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Clams Casino and Oysters Rockefeller are the only way I can eat those.  Of course I could eat lobster all day long but not crabs, had an anaphylactic reaction decades ago to a seafood dinner and we basically narrowed it down to crab.


----------



## 007 (Jan 29, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


My Dad used to make a real good oyster stew.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 29, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


My kryptonite is cashew nuts.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 29, 2015)

Grits do need a bit a butter and sweetener and, if properly prepared, are good eating.  As a daughter of the south, anything that walks, flies, crawls, or swims can be successfully seasoned, breaded, and deep fried and that's the way most southerners prefer their oysters and their clams. We can bread and deep fry a lot of veggie too.  We'll leave the raw oysters and clams for you folks up north and the sushi for ya'll on the coasts.

Meanwhile, I just ran across this inspirational story and wanted to share:

*Cowboy Heaven

A Cowboy appeared before St. Peter at the Pearly Gates.

"Have you ever done anything of particular merit?" St. Peter asked.*

*"Well, I can think of one thing," the cowboy offered."On a trip to the Black Hills out in South Dakota, I came upon a gang of bikers who were threatening a young woman. I directed them to leave her alone, but they wouldn't listen.  So, I approached the largest and most tattooed biker and smacked him in the face, kicked his bike over, ripped out his nose ring and threw it on the ground. Then I yelled,  'Now, back off or I'll kick the s#*t out of all of you!'*

*" St. Peter was impressed. "When did this happen?"*

*"Couple of minutes ago."*


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 29, 2015)

As I mentioned earlier, I picked up my big old Mac desktop computer from the fix it shop earlier this morning.  They completely wiped my hard drive clean and installed Yosemite for me and this baby is humming along very well.  A small problem though...  I need to download and install all the drivers for my 3 printers, down load some word processing software, some photo editing software and the games I had on the desktop are all gone too.  The hard drive on this puppy is as clean as a baby butt that just got out of the bath.  However, it sure is fast now and I guess you could say, just like a new one.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 29, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Read in the bathroom?
> 
> No sir, just more time for the hair dryer to fall in the tub or a snake to crawl out of the toilet.



With my poor digestive system, reading in the bathroom is mandatory.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 29, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



But........Jello!


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 29, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> As I mentioned earlier, I picked up my big old Mac desktop computer from the fix it shop earlier this morning.  They completely wiped my hard drive clean and installed Yosemite for me and this baby is humming along very well.  A small problem though...  I need to download and install all the drivers for my 3 printers, down load some word processing software, some photo editing software and the games I had on the desktop are all gone too.  The hard drive on this puppy is as clean as a baby butt that just got out of the bath.  However, it sure is fast now and I guess you could say, just like a new one.



When in doubt, format.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 29, 2015)

I can tolerate grits, but I'd much rather have oatmeal for a hot cereal type of food.

I won't even think about putting oysters in my mouth.  I don't eat seafood, I certainly don't want to put the seafood closest to a pile of cold snot into my mouth.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 29, 2015)

Why would you have to carefully prepare a bland food like grits to make it tasty?  Makes about as much sense as eating dried out cornbread muffins.  Which apparently you also have to prepare carefully and is a bland food.  I see a pattern.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> I can tolerate grits, but I'd much rather have oatmeal for a hot cereal type of food.
> 
> I won't even think about putting oysters in my mouth.  I don't eat seafood, I certainly don't want to put the seafood closest to a pile of cold snot into my mouth.



You don't know what you're missing.    Those snots are delicious.  Lol.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 29, 2015)

Grits with butter, cheese and some chopped up Conecuh sausage tossed in is a great breakfast. Sometimes, I'll toss in the grated cheese and sausage bits and add a couple beaten eggs. Adding sautéed onion works too.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Why would you have to carefully prepare a bland food like grits to make it tasty?  Makes about as much sense as eating dried out cornbread muffins.  Which apparently you also have to prepare carefully and is a bland food.  I see a pattern.



I would rather have mashed potatoes and gravy, I think.  

Now, what is the difference between grits and polenta?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 29, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I can tolerate grits, but I'd much rather have oatmeal for a hot cereal type of food.
> ...


They are. No doubt. But I just can't handle swallowing something that feels like I should spit it out.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 29, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Why would you have to carefully prepare a bland food like grits to make it tasty?  Makes about as much sense as eating dried out cornbread muffins.  Which apparently you also have to prepare carefully and is a bland food.  I see a pattern.



I don't add butter and sweetener to my grits because they're bland.  I prepare them carefully so that they are the right texture.   I don't prepare cornbread carefully because it is bland but again to get the right texture.

There are grits prepared by those who don't know what good grits are supposed to be and then there are good grits. 

There is cornbread prepared by those who don't know what good cornbread is supposed to be and then there is good cornbread.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Well, I was raised on clam bakes and stuff like that.    If you had grown up in this part of the country, you would probably like them too.  

Just like if I had grown up in the south, I would know what the difference is between grits and polenta.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Why would you have to carefully prepare a bland food like grits to make it tasty?  Makes about as much sense as eating dried out cornbread muffins.  Which apparently you also have to prepare carefully and is a bland food.  I see a pattern.
> ...



You have to be careful when making homemade cornbread about the brand of cornmeal you buy.  I made it before, and it came out very bland.  I tried it again and added even more cornmeal, still bland and tasteless.  I then went online and found out that a lot of corn meals are not very flavorful and there are good brands and not so good brands.  Next time, I am going to try a different brand and see if that makes a different.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 29, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Why would you have to carefully prepare a bland food like grits to make it tasty?  Makes about as much sense as eating dried out cornbread muffins.  Which apparently you also have to prepare carefully and is a bland food.  I see a pattern.
> ...


Grits is ground hominy which is field corn treated with lye or some alkali. Polenta isn't treated and requires near constant stirring for about 45 minutes.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 29, 2015)

Looks like about two letters Chris...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 29, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Why would you have to carefully prepare a bland food like grits to make it tasty?  Makes about as much sense as eating dried out cornbread muffins.  Which apparently you also have to prepare carefully and is a bland food.  I see a pattern.
> ...



With polenta you start with coarse corn meal and it is a lengthy and highly technical cooking process for 40 to 60 minutes to create a substance that I have never found particularly pleasing.

With grits, you start with hominy grits purchased from some supplier, add water and salt, and simmer in the appropriate amount of water for 15 to 20 minutes and voila, you have grits.

Both are made from corn but they taste very different.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2015)

R.D. said:


> These alerts are bad for the ego
> 
> I logged on and there were 16..... Not one of them was actually responding  to me



  That happens to me too.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 29, 2015)

I say eat popcorn!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 29, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



The only time I prepare plain jello is to feed Hombre during a colonoscopy prep.  And even then you do have to swallow it--it won't just slide down your throat unassisted like a raw oyster does.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 29, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> I say eat popcorn!



I love popcorn too.  We buy it in bulk.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 29, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > As I mentioned earlier, I picked up my big old Mac desktop computer from the fix it shop earlier this morning.  They completely wiped my hard drive clean and installed Yosemite for me and this baby is humming along very well.  A small problem though...  I need to download and install all the drivers for my 3 printers, down load some word processing software, some photo editing software and the games I had on the desktop are all gone too.  The hard drive on this puppy is as clean as a baby butt that just got out of the bath.  However, it sure is fast now and I guess you could say, just like a new one.
> ...


Meanie.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 29, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> I say eat popcorn!


Pureed?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 29, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I grew up in Connecticut, Chris. I's attended countless clam bakes even ran a few. I had a 4 x 8 foot stainless steel steamer that was 3 feet deep 40 bushels of clams and 20 of sweet corn at a time plus 25 gallons of chowder.

What's your favorite type of chowder?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



  Red chowda is fake chowda.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 29, 2015)

Chowda has a r in it?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Chowda has a r in it?



No.  There is no R in chowda.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 29, 2015)

I prefer New England to Manhattan, but prefer Rhode Island to either.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 29, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Chowda has a r in it?


In that area if a word ends in an A they put an R at the end of it, if it ends in an R they put an A at the end of it......


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 29, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Chowda has a r in it?
> ...


 
I was replying to Ernie's post and you posted just before me.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Oh, so you already know the rule.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> I prefer New England to Manhattan, but prefer Rhode Island to either.



Their chowda is the same as ours.    They are also part of New England.  I live very close to RI.  Closer to RI than to Boston.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 29, 2015)

What ever gave you that idear Ringel?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 29, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Chowda has a r in it?


Yes, but due to longstanding puritanical blue laws in Massachusetts, R's are illegal.

If you think they sound funny, visit Narragansett of Cranston (pronounced kvaaaanstin), RI

Where I come from, we talk completely normal with no accent whatsoever. We even pronounce the word "milk" properly as in _melk_. Never understood why it's always spelled with an "I".


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Chowda has a r in it?
> ...



You know, I hear politicians talk that way, but most everyone I know does not do that.  We do leave Rs out.  Like "shock" instead of Shark, etc., but no, in my area we don't add extra letters.  I think only the Kennedys do that.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Chowda has a r in it?
> ...



I say milk.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 29, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I prefer New England to Manhattan, but prefer Rhode Island to either.
> ...


I'm talking clear chowde*R*


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Chowda has a r in it?
> ...



Different parts of Massachusetts have a bit of differences in accents.  The closer to Boston you get, the more accentuated the accent.  I have a friend whose boyfriend's name is Mark, and she will call for him like "MOCK!!"  Lol.  She is from Walpole Massachusetts.  They tend to have more of an accent.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> I'm t
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> ...



 I've never heard of such a thing.  I only know red and white.  White is the best, as far as I'm concerned.  It's rich and creamy, thick and delicious.  Very hearty and filling too.    You must have it with clam cakes.  That is the BEST!


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 29, 2015)

Midwest here, so accents are fun to me.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 29, 2015)

There is a part of Indiana that says frix for fix.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 29, 2015)

Love clam cakes or stuffed clams but down along the coast just east of the CT line, they make clear chowder very buttery and well seasoned, thyme and sage, I believe.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 29, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> There is a part of Indiana that says frix for fix.


a lot of folks here will say, "I'm fittin ta go ta Walmart,


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2015)

Just for an FYI, I live in between Brockton, Providence and Plymouth, in that little area.  Of course, my city is quite small and not named on the map.  As you can see, I am much closer to RI than to Boston.  The further north you go towards Boston, the worst the accent seems to get.  OTOH, New Bedford people and Fall River people also have a thick accent which is a bit different from those in the Boston area. 

It's kind of hard to explain unless you've lived here.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Love clam cakes or stuffed clams but down along the coast just east of the CT line, they make clear chowder very buttery and well seasoned, thyme and sage, I believe.



That's not chowda.  That's soup!


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 29, 2015)

Apparently some of my relatives were on the boat right after the Mayflower.  I guess they moved before Boston was born.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > There is a part of Indiana that says frix for fix.
> ...



People from the south say "crick" instead of creek.    Also, they sometimes leave the R off, like when Paula Deen says "rub some butta on it."  Lol.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 29, 2015)

I've spent time all over New England. Love a Maine accent, but Rhode Island accents are irritating. Basstin is tollerable. Check your map. I grew up just north of Danbury. Was in Connecticut until 2002 except for a year as Foxy's neighbor


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 29, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


She's just savin some thyme. She says rub some butta on it so often that it makes sense.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> I've spent time all over New England. Love a Maine accent, but Rhode Island accents are irritating. Basstin is tollerable. Check your map. I grew up just north of Danbury. Was in Connecticut until 2002 except for a year as Foxy's neighbor



Rhode Islanders are the WORST drivers.  Lol.  

I had a person from Rhode Island ask me if I was from Massachusetts once.  I said, yes, how did you know?  She said, I can tell by your accent.  I was like, what accent?  You're the one with the accent.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 29, 2015)

Basstin has the worst drivers. Traffic laws are strange there too. I went down a street near Old North Church one afternoon that was barely wide enough for my caah and was horrified to find out it was 2 way.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 29, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > There is a part of Indiana that says frix for fix.
> ...



Nooooo, your FIXIN' to go to Walmart, not fittin'


----------



## Sherry (Jan 29, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Happy Birthday, Nosmo


----------



## Sherry (Jan 29, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Read in the bathroom?
> ...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 29, 2015)

alan1 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...


Judging by the items you have shown us here, you must have quite a collection.  Too cool for words, my friend!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 29, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Woman cave.  Ours are cleaner and smell better than yours.  No boys ALLOWED!


I'm thinking...no decent, self-respecting boys (OK, real masculine males), would be caught dead in that environment.  Your lady-cave is safe from male invasion (me thinks!)


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Basstin has the worst drivers. Traffic laws are strange there too. I went down a street near Old North Church one afternoon that was barely wide enough for my caah and was horrified to find out it was 2 way.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 29, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


That's what tickles your butt when you have to squat?  Eeewwww!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 29, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> What ever gave you that idear Ringel?


Living in Buzzards Bay for a yea........ 
At least we're not dealing with Southies......  It's a foreign language........


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 29, 2015)

Gracie said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > I finally broke down and called the VA yesterday to get an appointment set up to look into why my back has hurt so bad for so long. Enough is enough. I could even need back surgery, don't know. That's what we're going to need to find out. I'm sick of the pain.
> ...


Only problem for me when I sleep sitting up is, one of my cats likes to sit on my chest, because I cross my arms over my chest.  It's a bit burdensome, really.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 29, 2015)

Pretties used to do that. I finally got her to get the drift she can sleep in my lap..not my chest. Miss her.


----------



## Sherry (Jan 29, 2015)

Wow, very cool.

http://www.weather.com/science/nature/news/rare-sierra-nevada-red-fox-spotted-yosemite-national-park


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Sherry, OMG!  I literally screamed.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 29, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> After a week of heavy snow and cripplingly cold temperatures, we finally made it to the park for a walk yesterday.  Daisy the Mutt took full advantage, running headlong into the plowed snow at the edge of the roads only to emerge caked in snow.  Walking a miniature poodle in the snow is like dragging a Q-Tip through the snow.  Gobs of the stuff the size of golf balls clung to her curly fur.  Snow packed its way across every crevasse on her thirteen pound frame.  And she enjoyed it thoroughly.  All I could see was two dark eyes, a black tip of her nose and a pink tongue hanging from her smiling mouth.
> 
> When we got back in the car, she began chewing the snow off of herself the way a four year old eats an ice cream cone, with intensity and no regard for  drips.
> 
> ...


While it has gotten cold here, single digits, we have still only registered about 9" of snow.  Sucks, too. 
I know about how beef tastes, or doesn't.  My mom was like that too, if it wasn't incinerated, it was unfit to eat...by her standards.  I know better now.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 29, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


----------



## Gracie (Jan 29, 2015)

I guess I am going to plant my cauliflower, onions, zucchini tomorrow. 74 today. Forecast is 70's for the next two weeks. Been like this most of January. Weird. Trees are still not budding, plants are still sleeping, but some are popping out some new buds so I guess they are confused too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 29, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



This scene was in Wazoo, Beechum County, Alabama


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Pretties used to do that. I finally got her to get the drift she can sleep in my lap..not my chest. Miss her.



I can't sleep with an animal on me.  I have to have my space bubble, especially when I'm sleeping.  I move around way too much.  I've sent my share of cats flying across the room with my feet in the middle of night when I've been half asleep.  Lol.  Must be quite the rude awakening for them.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



that was a funny movie.  The two yoots.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 29, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


My "man cave" is a place where I can set up my table saw, radial arm saw, and other relevant equipment needed to complete various projects.  Most people call said cave "garage".  It works for me, though.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 29, 2015)

007 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


I love good grits.  There's actually one place in Anchorage to get GOOD grits.  Lot's of places like to pretend "instant' grits are the real thing.  Yeah...NOT!!!  Serve mine with butter, pepper, and red eye gravy, thanks!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 29, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


I'm with you on both raw clams and okra, but they are more like something you stick your tongue out and suck off your upper lip as they leak out of your nose.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Are grits popular in Alaska too, and red eye gravy?  Hmm.  Sounds suspiciously southern.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I wouldn't eat them raw either.  Steamers, yes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 29, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



It was a great comedy but it was also very well done in concept, dialogue, acting, and directing.  Of course there is no "Wazoo" and no "Beechum County", but they made you believe there was in the movie.  We have lawyer friends who told us they have used the courtroom scenes from that movie as training for new attorneys just learning the ropes of trial law.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 29, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Pretties used to do that. I finally got her to get the drift she can sleep in my lap..not my chest. Miss her.
> ...


I must be an anomaly.  I have one cat that likes to sleep on my head, and the mini-dog sleeps at my feet.  I'm still waiting for my "teddy cat" to come forward, the one who sleeps in my arms like a teddy bear.  There's something soporific about a purring pussy cat...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 29, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


I like steamer clams with a white wine-garlic sauce.  I also like mussels served the right way.  But those raw, on the half shell critters...too much like snot for my pallet.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 29, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


It's not the taste, it's the texture.  Like slurping snot...


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Oh, I don't like raw either.  I was talking about the steamers.  I don't eat any kind of seafood or meat raw.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 29, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


That's what they're ameanin' ta say, but in Lower Alabama, it comes out "fittin ta"


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 29, 2015)

Neighbor has personalized car plates:  Ma Cah

Transplant


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 29, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Our cat likes to sleep between my legs.  That can be very annoying when I try to turn.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 29, 2015)

You have to carefully pull one leg up to your chest and then turn and slowly return the leg to its new position.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 29, 2015)

I think this grill should be installed outside those man caves ya'll were posting while ago:


----------



## 007 (Jan 29, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Up nort' here in Wiscaaansin, we say "milk," aye...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 29, 2015)

Southerners usualy say melk or mee-ulk when the southern or Texas dialect is so strong that there is no such thing as a one-syllable word.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 29, 2015)

I still rememer way back when, Hombre's sister, a born and bred southerner, upon Jimmy Carter's election to the Presidency, solemnly declared:  "Ah'm so happy we fin-ully haf a pres-i-deeunt who doesn't speak with an ax-ceunt."


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 29, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Southerners usualy say melk or mee-ulk when the southern or Texas dialect is so strong that there is no such thing as a one-syllable word.



O-h, that is hep full.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Neighbor has personalized car plates:  Ma Cah
> 
> Transplant



I say my.    My kha.  My khakis.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 29, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...


Aw!  Thanks so much, Sherry.

Maybe I ought to earn that mug and spin another yarn.

When I was on my Italian adventure there were quite a few things I had to accept quickly just to get along.  The one aspect of life in Napoli I had a hard time adjusting to was the intermittent electrical service.  In the summer the strain on the electrical grid was huge.  Many Neopolitans had window air conditioner units.  Of course, they sought the cool air, but I often thought the AC units were to filter out some of the pollution.

Mount Vesuvius is just south of town and a prominent part of the skyline of Naples.  As we learned in geology 101, volcanoes are not solitary features.  The whole of the Bay of Naples is surroundedby volcanoes.  Andthatmeans lots of volcanic vents.  These are huge ditches that emit a sulfurous gas all the time.  So, one of the nasal treats is a constant rotten egg smell. 

The vehicles there can seemingly burn any liquid you might want to fill the tank with.  Diesel, leaded gasoline, he'll, maybe even olive oil can power a car or small van.  So, exhaust fumes add that pungent quality to the sulfur gas. 

The Navy base I was at straddled the Naples/Puzzoli city lines.  The city father of both communities were not in agreement about who should collect the garbage that was heaped up on the curbs.  So, every so often, when the trash got too deep, ortoo smelly, or attracted too many rats, the solution was to toss a railroad flare on the garbage heap and let fire purge the mess down to a stack of ashes.

Then there were the Neapolitans themselves.  Not really concerned about personal hygiene, just walking behind a group of the local denizens added yet another layer of olfactory delightsto the already stagnant air.

The air conditioners hummed non-stop.  That really made the electrical system overload.  Every day in August, there would be an announcement telling us when and for how long we should expect a brown out.  Asbestos abatement relies on a constant stream of power in order to keep the HEPA machines working.  During a brown out, we had to take special precautions so our abatement efforts did not add to the air pollution.

One Saturday when the project was winding down, I decided to take a drive down the fabled Amalfi Drive.  This road clings to the rocky Mediterranian shoreline.  It is spectacular, challenging and just dangerous enough to keep you attention.  The sea was shimmering in the late evening gloaming.  I turned around and headed north, back to Naples.

On a rock promontory above the Mediterranian I saw a lovely classically designed building.  It was a restaurant!  "Great!  That place is fantastic and I am hungry!"  So I stopped for dinner.

Stately white columns, black and white mosaic tile floors, a gracious dining room with three sides open for glorious seaside view.  This is the place.

The maitre 'd seated me, a waiter brought a carafe of red wine and a plate of fresh baked bread garnished with extra virgin olive oil, herbs and spices.  The next waiter brought me a menu and waited while I desiphered the Italian.

Sensing my difficulty, the waiter asked if I was a foreigner.

"Si!  Americano!"I answered.  His face lit up with a broad smile.

"What'd ya wanna eat?" he asked.

Before I could answer, he grinned and said "Speciali?" and then he went to the kitchen.

"Okay" I thought "Speciali."

I poured myself some wine, schemered some of the olive oil/spice combo on the crusty bread and sat back to drink in the view.

Then the power went out.  The whole dining room was bathed in candle light and the twilight's last gleaming.

A few minutes later, my waiter returned and place a plate of 'Speciali' on the table.  I dug in to the pasta. 

"Yum!" I thought as I savored each bite.  "That tastes like shrimp, and this tastes like crab and this is good but the texture is strange" I thought as I enjoyedthe meal just before I finished the plate, the lights came back on

Inthe plate I saw some octopus or maybe squid tentacles and a dark inky sauce.

That's the best way to try food foreign to your palette.  In the dark.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Neighbor has personalized car plates:  Ma Cah
> ...



Actually, that is not very accurate.  A lot of people pronounce khakis with the short A sound.  So, car keys really sounds more "cockeys."


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 29, 2015)

That why Maryland has a Cockeysville?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Well, I don't mean to kick them to be mean.  I just move around to find the cold spots in the bed and it just so happens that my foot would sometimes come into contact with a cat.   

Anyway, my cats would learn quickly not to try to sleep in my bed with me at nighttime.    I literally end up kicking them out.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 29, 2015)

Have any of you folks ever used Acorn 4 photo editing software?  If so, what's your opinion of it?  Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 29, 2015)

Sorry, BBD. I sure Paint Shop Pro.  Love it.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 29, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> You have to carefully pull one leg up to your chest and then turn and slowly return the leg to its new position.



It might not be so bad if I weren't under the covers with the cat on top of the covers.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 29, 2015)

The cat must be moved very carefully so as not to awaken it. You, the bed for the cat, do not count. 

If I tried to move Pretties, she would hiss and then bite me. Hard. I got to where I would just say MOVE and she would wake up, stretch, glare at me but still move. However, if I did it without saying it...HISSS BITE.

I still miss her sassy ass.


----------



## 007 (Jan 29, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


One of my favorite movies. I have that on DVD.


----------



## 007 (Jan 29, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


My man cave is in my garage/shop. Best place for it, because it's near all my tools.


----------



## 007 (Jan 29, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Have any of you folks ever used Acorn 4 photo editing software?  If so, what's your opinion of it?  Inquiring minds want to know.


I've always used Adobe Photoshop since I could get it for free from my son. I think Adobe is the Rolls Royce of photo editing and illustrating. When I messed my laptop up and had to reinstall W7, I lost the Adobe Photoshop I had installed on it, but I found this online and it's basically the same thing, free too...

Photoshop Online Free

Never heard of that Acorn program.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 29, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > You have to carefully pull one leg up to your chest and then turn and slowly return the leg to its new position.
> ...



Depending on the season, my cats would do one or the other.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 29, 2015)

Gracie said:


> The cat must be moved very carefully so as not to awaken it. You, the bed for the cat, do not count.
> 
> If I tried to move Pretties, she would hiss and then bite me. Hard. I got to where I would just say MOVE and she would wake up, stretch, glare at me but still move. However, if I did it without saying it...HISSS BITE.
> 
> I still miss her sassy ass.



If the cat really bites me.....she'll be lucky if I just push her off of the bed.    I can deal with playful biting during the day, but if I'm woken up by a bite, I'm probably going to kick her right off the bed.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 29, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> You have to carefully pull one leg up to your chest and then turn and slowly return the leg to its new position.


Depends on the size of the dogs. Our 3 are 12 to 17 pounds. They all get out of the way pretty quick when one of us roll over.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 29, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> I think this grill should be installed outside those man caves ya'll were posting while ago:


Needs a bigger table, but that would do


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > The cat must be moved very carefully so as not to awaken it. You, the bed for the cat, do not count.
> ...



I love animals, but if they want to live in my home with me, I am the boss.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 29, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Sorry, BBD. I sure Paint Shop Pro.  Love it.


And I use GIMP.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 29, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > The cat must be moved very carefully so as not to awaken it. You, the bed for the cat, do not count.
> ...


Cats only bite me once.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 29, 2015)

I am the alpha here. Except for the cat. She was her own ruler. She wasn't my cat, anyway. She belonged to Gracie.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 30, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Sheila and Hombre's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
GW's daughter's friend Sachenda,
Ernie's friend and colleague Max and Mrs. Ernie,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Foxfyre's Aunt Betty,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Ernie,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.





P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 30, 2015)

It's Friday!  Happy Dance time!  Coffee is on me this morning.  Have a doughnut too.  Shake a leg.  You're burning daylight.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 30, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I am the alpha here. Except for the cat. She was her own ruler. She wasn't my cat, anyway. She belonged to Gracie.



  I thought you were Gracie?  I'm confused.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 30, 2015)

Good morning people of the CS!    It's snowing here again.  My landlords had a front end loader and a container and removed a lot of the snow banks or else we would have nowhere to put anymore snow.  Lol.  Anyhow, we are supposed to get a couple/few inches out of this little storm.  Not much to worry about here.  However, we are supposed to get a bigger storm coming on Monday, forecasting for 4-6 inches.  So that's not too bad, considering the last storm dumped almost 2 feet on us!  

Gotta go to work now!  Have a great day!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 30, 2015)

Jasper sleeps at the end of the bed unless he's really cold then he sleeps between us, Boo rarely sleeps in the bed when we're in it.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 30, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I am the alpha here. Except for the cat. She was her own ruler. She wasn't my cat, anyway. She belonged to Gracie.
> ...


 
She is Gracie and the cat was Gracie also.  The real question is, who was Gracie first?  That would be the cat.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 30, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



If I remember right it was her dog's name.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 30, 2015)

Morning !

It's rainy and muddy here but not cold. It's 52 out right now.

Friday's smile
Everybody have a good weekend.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 30, 2015)

What iz dawg?


----------



## 007 (Jan 30, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> It's Friday!  Happy Dance time!  Coffee is on me this morning.  Have a doughnut too.  Shake a leg.  You're burning daylight.


-----------------------


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 30, 2015)

The front has moved in, starting to snow.


----------



## mdk (Jan 30, 2015)

Good almost afternoon friends. I have yet again another busy weekend ahead of me. I am having my mom and dad (in-laws) up for the weekend for some card/board games. We are going out to dinner tonight so at least I don't have to cook anything tonight. lol.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 30, 2015)

This is cool, happened on the 12th of this month, clouds fill the Grand Canyon.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 30, 2015)

It's sunny and beautiful here in Flawduh.  Supposed to sunny all weekend and in the mid 70's.  I'll take it.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 30, 2015)

Sorry but I just saw this and laughed so hard I cried:


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 30, 2015)

Yeah...and his new movie bombed.  Total bomb.....


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 30, 2015)

Depp has never been what people might call a typical actor, he's always taken chances with "off" characters and "experimental" roles, many have been bombs some have given him amazing success.  He's done many that were never remotely close to being blockbusters but were good movies in and of themselves.  The biggest problem facing actors is continuously being cast in roles similar to ones that made them famous, as indicated in Ernie's post, Depp isn't into that and is still willing to take chances which is the problem for Depp now as everyone (movie goers) sees him as Captain Jack Sparrow and expect that type of character to manifest itself in all his roles.  
The way many actors have overcome that role casting is to disappear from the public view or a few years before returning to the big screen, obviously Depp isn't doing that.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 30, 2015)

Needs to find better scripts or subject matter.  Of course offbeat may just mean no box office too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 30, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  We woke up to an unforcasted white world this morning--it was supposed to be rain showers today--but temps are now rising above freezing so any further precip will be rain or wet snow that won't stick.  Walks and streets are wet now but not icy.  Still it's pretty to look at and we'll take the precip any way we can get it.

Lost our internet for awhile this morning, but don't think that was weather related.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 30, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Needs to find better scripts or subject matter.  Of course offbeat may just mean no box office too.


Look at his (and in that case most actors) list of work, nobody hits a home run every time they step up to the plate.   
He's done some great work in many other lesser known movies even when he was not the "star".  Heck I don't like everything he's done.......  Pretty par for the course.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 30, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Depp has never been what people might call a typical actor, he's always taken chances with "off" characters and "experimental" roles, many have been bombs some have given him amazing success.  He's done many that were never remotely close to being blockbusters but were good movies in and of themselves.  The biggest problem facing actors is continuously being cast in roles similar to ones that made them famous, as indicated in Ernie's post, Depp isn't into that and is still willing to take chances which is the problem for Depp now as everyone (movie goers) sees him as Captain Jack Sparrow and expect that type of character to manifest itself in all his roles.
> The way many actors have overcome that role casting is to disappear from the public view or a few years before returning to the big screen, obviously Depp isn't doing that.



Johnny Depp was brilliant in the "Pirates" series but it did somewhat type cast him.  But he is a versatile actor.  My favorite all time role for him was as Roux in "Chocolat" which is also one of my all time favorite movies.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 30, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Needs to find better scripts or subject matter.  Of course offbeat may just mean no box office too.
> ...



But I think you do relate in some kind of cosmic way to his Captain Jack Sparrow character.  That avatar you are using today was the one you were using when I first got to know you on USMB.  And I thought how appropriate it was for your on line persona then and I still feel that way now.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 30, 2015)

Yep, I think Depp is in trouble.  I consider Jack Sprow to be RIngel now.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 30, 2015)

Now I'm wondering if you all would be more surprised if I met you as a hooman or a cat...


----------



## peach174 (Jan 30, 2015)

It's still raining here, has been since early last night.
It's one of those light rains that soak into the ground and not the hard gushers that we are used to.
It's really nice to see it rain all night and all day like this, we rarely see this here in the desert.
It's a treat to us.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 30, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Depp has never been what people might call a typical actor, he's always taken chances with "off" characters and "experimental" roles, many have been bombs some have given him amazing success.  He's done many that were never remotely close to being blockbusters but were good movies in and of themselves.  The biggest problem facing actors is continuously being cast in roles similar to ones that made them famous, as indicated in Ernie's post, Depp isn't into that and is still willing to take chances which is the problem for Depp now as everyone (movie goers) sees him as Captain Jack Sparrow and expect that type of character to manifest itself in all his roles.
> ...


He was great as Benny in Benny and Joon, was the only saving grace (other than the sexy visual of Selma Hayek, for guys) in Once Upon a Time in Mexico.  Did an awesome job in Dead Man, a strange, strange movie and loved him as the Mad Hatter.  Yup, he'll always be remembered by most as Captain Jack Sparrow and yes I do identify with that character in a lot of ways but I always liked the anti-hero hero, also why I identify with Val Kilmers Doc Holiday another flawed human who occasionally does the right thing even if it's for less than altruistic reasons.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 30, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Now I'm wondering if you all would be more surprised if I met you as a hooman or a cat...


 
We know your human because cats don't have thumbs in order to type.
Unless you are one of those that have 6 or seven digits.
Humm................
Just kidding, we know your human.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 30, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Yep, I think Depp is in trouble.  I consider Jack Sprow to be RIngel now.


And to think I did it all without a single drop of rum...........


----------



## 007 (Jan 30, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Needs to find better scripts or subject matter.  Of course offbeat may just mean no box office too.
> ...


I liked all those Pirates of the Caribbean movies. I have them all on bluray. Highly entertaining I'd say.


----------



## 007 (Jan 30, 2015)

Well, I've been on the phone all morning locked in mortal combat with Verizon because of the massive number of dropped calls here at home. The problem is the phone by default locks on to the nearest Verizon signal, but that is a tower that's probably 25 miles away, so the signal is in the toilet. When it sees that this tower isn't working it finally switches over a US Cellular tower just two miles behind me where Verizon has leased space and put up dishes, and then the signal is fantastic. There appears to be no cure for this problem. Tech support has worked on it for three weeks now to no avail. So, they told me I need a "network extender," which is actually my own little tower. Evidently it hooks up to my cable internet and my home calls will actually go over that instead of a tower in the area. Well, it better work, because the damn extender was $175 even after a $75 discount. I hope it works, or it's time to go back to US Cellular, which I actually don't want to do. The Verizon 4G LTE is outstanding.


----------



## R.D. (Jan 30, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, I think Depp is in trouble.  I consider Jack Sprow to be RIngel now.
> ...


Why?!!?


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 30, 2015)

peach174 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Now I'm wondering if you all would be more surprised if I met you as a hooman or a cat...
> ...


 
Maybe I am just really good with a mouse....


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 30, 2015)

007 said:


> Well, I've been on the phone all morning locked in mortal combat with Verizon because of the massive number of dropped calls here at home. The problem is the phone by default locks on to the nearest Verizon signal, but that is a tower that's probably 25 miles away, so the signal is in the toilet. When it sees that this tower isn't working it finally switches over a US Cellular tower just two miles behind me where Verizon has leased space and put up dishes, and then the signal is fantastic. There appears to be no cure for this problem. Tech support has worked on it for three weeks now to no avail. So, they told me I need a "network extender," which is actually my own little tower. Evidently it hooks up to my cable internet and my home calls will actually go over that instead of a tower in the area. Well, it better work, because the damn extender was $175 even after a $75 discount. I hope it works, or it's time to go back to US Cellular, which I actually don't want to do. The Verizon 4G LTE is outstanding.


I had Virgin Mobile for years till we moved to Podunk, Virgin Mobile runs off the back of the Sprint network and Sprint isn't in this area at all.  We switched to Verizon because it has the best signal here but in order to use it in the house we have to stand by the kitchen window or outside and the signal still only has one or two bars.  While I like the Verizon coverage I'm paying 70% more for service then when I was on Virgin Mobile.  When we get back to civilization I'll switch back to either Virgin Mobile or the Wally World network.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 30, 2015)

Well we live in the middle of nowhere and we use Verizon and can get a strong signal no matter where we are.
In the House or up in Phx. in hotel room or even in Denver when I'm up there visiting my Mom and call hubby here at our house.
It sounds like a local problem with their towers there.
We have never had any dropped calls.


----------



## 007 (Jan 30, 2015)

I live in backwoods, Podunk, WI, and I'm in the Wisconsin River Valley and there's hills everywhere. So unless they put a tower on just about every hill, coverage is going to be sketchy. I wouldn't have a problem here if the damn phone didn't by default go to a far away Verizon tower instead of the strongest signal, but, they don't seem to have a fix for that. I guess the network extender will solve that problem, I hope. I like Verizon. US Cellular just has crap for 4G LTE, and I want to have a good network there for when I travel, and Verizon is without doubt the best.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 30, 2015)

007 said:


> I live in backwoods, Podunk, WI, and I'm in the Wisconsin River Valley and there's hills everywhere. So unless they put a tower on just about every hill, coverage is going to be sketchy. I wouldn't have a problem here if the damn phone didn't by default go to a far away Verizon tower instead of the strongest signal, but, they don't seem to have a fix for that. I guess the network extender will solve that problem, I hope. I like Verizon. US Cellular just has crap for 4G LTE, and I want to have a good network there for when I travel, and Verizon is without doubt the best.




Your phone has a setting that you can disable the default so that you can get the strongest signals.
A you tube video of the model of phone you have will show you how to do that.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 30, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Well we live in the middle of nowhere and we use Verizon and can get a strong signal no matter where we are.
> In the House or up in Phx. in hotel room or even in Denver when I'm up there visiting my Mom and call hubby here at our house.
> It sounds like a local problem with their towers there.
> We have never had any dropped calls.


We're literally in the foothills of the mountains, basically mountains by Appalachian standards, so we have "hills' all around us.  We get into town or up on the side of Fishers Peak the signal maxes out.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 30, 2015)

Wait!  You can go back to Virgin Mobile?  Must have to annull the first time huh?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 30, 2015)

The wife just got a call from the job in El Paso....... they want her to come down for a panel interview at the hospital basically doing what she was doing here.    Uummmmm, El Paso.........  Ummmmmm.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 30, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Wait!  You can go back to Virgin Mobile?  Must have to annull the first time huh?


Just wait 7 years and no truck stop pickups...........


----------



## peach174 (Jan 30, 2015)

Here is one where you can get an app for it 007.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 30, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I've been on the phone all morning locked in mortal combat with Verizon because of the massive number of dropped calls here at home. The problem is the phone by default locks on to the nearest Verizon signal, but that is a tower that's probably 25 miles away, so the signal is in the toilet. When it sees that this tower isn't working it finally switches over a US Cellular tower just two miles behind me where Verizon has leased space and put up dishes, and then the signal is fantastic. There appears to be no cure for this problem. Tech support has worked on it for three weeks now to no avail. So, they told me I need a "network extender," which is actually my own little tower. Evidently it hooks up to my cable internet and my home calls will actually go over that instead of a tower in the area. Well, it better work, because the damn extender was $175 even after a $75 discount. I hope it works, or it's time to go back to US Cellular, which I actually don't want to do. The Verizon 4G LTE is outstanding.
> ...



I'm surprised you can't get Sprint there.  When we've met with friends at Angel Fire, Sprint was just about the only signal anybody could get.  There was a bit more variety at Red River including Sprint and you are only a stone's throw from there.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 30, 2015)

And another suggestion for those man caves. . . .


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 30, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


No Sprint towers or leased space on towers in this location, pretty much lose the Sprint signal around Walsenburg. 

We here are the two most promising options, Albuquerque for around $40k a year or El Paso for around $60k a year, both permanent positions.  Both cities are fairly large with each having a population of around 650,000, up towards 1 mil when the metro areas are included so all the standard "amenities" are there.


----------



## 007 (Jan 30, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Here is one where you can get an app for it 007.


Tried it, didn't work.

I've already got the network extender on order. Might as well just use it. That works like my own little personal tower in my home. I don't think anything is going to beat that. I will let ya know how well it works.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 30, 2015)

007 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is one where you can get an app for it 007.
> ...



Sorry 
I was hoping that would work for you.
Thank you
I would like to know if it works.
I hope that it does.
I'm keeping my fingers crossed for ya.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 30, 2015)

007 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is one where you can get an app for it 007.
> ...


My neighbor has one, he's a forestry ranger so he's on call 24/7, they paid for it, he has no idea what it cost.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 30, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> And another suggestion for those man caves. . . .




That's awesome!  I want one for my woman cave.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 30, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> The wife just got a call from the job in El Paso....... they want her to come down for a panel interview at the hospital basically doing what she was doing here.    Uummmmm, El Paso.........  Ummmmmm.........



Is that good or bad?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 30, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Was it Once Upon a Time In Mexico where he got his eyes plucked out?  I saw him in a movie where his eyeballs were removed.  Lol.


----------



## 007 (Jan 30, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Well since I was rather irritated when I spoke with Verizon this morning, and was threatening dropping them, they quickly arranged $75 off, but off of $250 that was still $175 I really wasn't happy about having to dish out. They said if that didn't work I could return it for a full refund, and get out of my contract no charge. I'm hoping it works, because I basically talk over my internet on the extender. All it does is sense calls and then routes them over the internet through Verizon, no extra charge. Sounds good to me.

Samsung Network Extender SCS 2U01 Verizon Wireless


----------



## 007 (Jan 30, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Yup, I just saw that not long too. The little Mexican boy helps him.


----------



## 007 (Jan 30, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The wife just got a call from the job in El Paso....... they want her to come down for a panel interview at the hospital basically doing what she was doing here.    Uummmmm, El Paso.........  Ummmmmm.........
> ...


Depends I guess. El Paso is right on the border with Mexico. If you don't mind kind of like in the middle of nowhere and illegal aliens, it's OK.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 30, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I would definitely opt for Albuquerque, especially considering the kind of aesthetic lifestyle you prefer, but the cost of living might be less in El Paso and $20k is a lot of money.  But if the money isn't a huge deal breaker, I would go for where you think you would enjoy living more.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 30, 2015)

007 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I've never been and I'm not very familiar with that part of the country.    I'm probably pretty sheltered.  I've actually never been out of New England, though I've been to every state WITHIN New England.  Lol.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 30, 2015)

007 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I doubt even El Paso has as many illegals as Albuquerque.    (New Mexico is a sanctuary state with a number of sanctuary cities.)  But it doesn't affect quality of life all that much in either place if you are careful where you buy.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 30, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



One of these days you ought to just take two or three weeks and drive across country just to see the differences.  But you live in a destination area for many of the rest of us, and I do envy you that a bit.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 30, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Oh, I would definitely love to see and experience other parts of the country one of these days.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 30, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The wife just got a call from the job in El Paso....... they want her to come down for a panel interview at the hospital basically doing what she was doing here.    Uummmmm, El Paso.........  Ummmmmm.........
> ...


Kind of an unknown, El Paso is undisguisedly desert country, it's only 3500 feet above sea level and the highest peak is around 7200 feet.  El Paso has been listed as one of the safest cities to live in four years in a row.  As for the interview it almost sounds like a technicality as they also want to give her a tour of the city and are offering to reimburse us for the trip to the interview.  Yes, the cost of living (housing) is very low, the house we're in right now in Trinidad (cheap rent) would be about 20% less in El Paso so definitely more bang for the buck.  With the extra income we could seriously enlarge our nest egg while living in a larger home with a pool......... 
Kinda leaning in that direction.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 30, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



That sounds great.  I hope it all works out for you.   

Gosh, if you could see the prices here in Massachusetts.  Even just to rent, it is outrageous.  I pay $1200 a month and that is the going rate for just an apartment in my location. My townhouse is two floors with an attic but very small.  I've been checking out prices on Craig's List down south, like Tennessee, and I cannot believe how cheap!  It blows my mind!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 30, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I spent 35 years in Northern Virginia, Fairfax county, second wealthiest county in the nation, $1200 a month would have gotten you a bedroom in the "slums"........


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 30, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



El Paso does have a reputation for being a safe city which surprises me because the violent crime rate is higher than the national average last time I looked.  Oddly enough property crime is well below the national average though.

Mild winters-- you will see a dusting of snow every few years, but virtually no severe weather--triple digit highs during most of the summer though.  You'll be something over 100 miles from the nearest surface water except for the Rio Grande which isn't so grande and xeroscaping is the norm for residential properties.  Some very nice day trips are available into New Mexico though.  Lots of good restaurants but cuisine was very limited the last time we were there.  Not much choice of music on the radio.  Do have a responsible and trusted guide with you if you decide to venture into Cuidad Juarez or any other part of Mexico in that area though.  It is NOT safe there.

Almost 80% Hispanic and English friendliness has decreased significantly in the past decade so knowing some Spanish is really advisable.  Do some really serious research before deciding where to buy a house if that is the plan.

We've worked a lot in El Paso and it was once the church hub for our church denomination when Hombre and I were still active doing regional church work so we spent a lot of time there.  I think El Paso is one of those places you either love or hate.  Those who love it really love it.  But I've never found anybody who lived there who really wanted to go back.

But what do you have to lose?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 30, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Pogo's aunt,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
GW's student/friend Sean, his injured brother, and their family,
Tresha and hubby,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 31, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Here in South Alabama, you can buy a house with 3 or 4 acres and pay half of your current rent as a mortgage payment.
My house has nearly doubled in value in the 4 years I've owned it and I pay under $300/year in property taxes.
Of course, employment opportunities are not exactly Boston, but there are jobs and I believe the unemployment rate is comparable. (5.5% Mass. 5.8% Alabama)


----------



## 007 (Jan 31, 2015)

BBD, looks like we got quite a blizzard headed our way now. They're saying 3-6 inches for my part of SW Wisconsin, but I see you're in a winter storm warning zone to the south of me. You could get dumped on pretty good. Better make sure you're stocked up on milk, bread and eggs!

EDIT: Just said on TV that the National Weather Service is predicting 8.8 INCHES of snow for Madison, WI. I'm not all that far away due west of Madison so, we'll probably get the same here. But look out down below where you're at. You're supposed to get hit harder than we do. Chicago could get a foot or more.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 31, 2015)

We have been getting rain since Thursday night and it has not stopped nor let up.
This is very unusual here.
Everybody here in our little neighborhood did not go to work yesterday, it's too muddy.
It's our version of a snow day (without the cold)


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 31, 2015)

The snow starts late tonight and through Sunday afternoon.  Probably stop just in time for me to shovel all through the Super Bowl.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 31, 2015)

While having my first cup of coffee this morning I saw on the news that we are supposed to get a bunch of snow.  Then I read 007's message above.  Maybe I will just go back to bed today and wake up tomorrow...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 31, 2015)

007 said:


> BBD, looks like we got quite a blizzard headed our way now. They're saying 3-6 inches for my part of SW Wisconsin, but I see you're in a winter storm warning zone to the south of me. You could get dumped on pretty good. Better make sure you're stocked up on milk, bread and eggs!
> 
> EDIT: Just said on TV that the National Weather Service is predicting 8.8 INCHES of snow for Madison, WI. I'm not all that far away due west of Madison so, we'll probably get the same here. But look out down below where you're at. You're supposed to get hit harder than we do. Chicago could get a foot or more.


It's supposed to be : Bread, milk and toilet paper........ 
You guys do use toilet paper up there, right?  Not corncobs.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 31, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> The snow starts late tonight and through Sunday afternoon.  Probably stop just in time for me to shovel all through the Super Bowl.


Don't forget to stock the outhouse with corncobs, and do it for BBD, he'll be asleep.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 31, 2015)

Good morning all.  Wet morning for us but no snow overnight--it was just too warm.  Still a bit of snow on edges of unheated rooftops (garages) and patches on grassy or rocky areas of the ground but most of yesterday's snow has melted with light rain still falling here too.  And with Peach reporting rain in her area still, it could continue here for some time.  But we desert dwellers love the rain, and here in the city, we don't have to contend with mud.

But you guys up there in the heavy snow bands, I would stock up on TP, hot chocolate mix, and some stuff you can eat if you lose power.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 31, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  Wet morning for us but no snow overnight--it was just too warm.  Still a bit of snow on edges of unheated rooftops (garages) and patches on grassy or rocky areas of the ground but most of yesterday's snow has melted with light rain still falling here too.  And with Peach reporting rain in her area still, it could continue here for some time.  But we desert dwellers love the rain, and here in the city, we don't have to contend with mud.
> 
> But you guys up there in the heavy snow bands, I would stock up on TP, hot chocolate mix, and some stuff you can eat if you lose power.


We only picked up about an inch, they predicted up to 4 inches.  It's melting rapidly now.


----------



## 007 (Jan 31, 2015)

Where's Spoonman? He splits and stacks a lot of wood. Thought he might like this...


----------



## alan1 (Jan 31, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Fascinating!    Your man cave sounds extremely interesting.


I'll probably be adding to my collection next weekend when I visit the Caskey Lees Tribal and Textile show in San Francisco  Caskey Lees Antiques Fine Art Shows 
I skip the textiles and drool over the tribal stuff.  
Plus, I'll see my parents and their collection of tribal artifacts is over 400 items.  I've already purchased a few things from my parents, but my dad won't let me take physical possesion of them until he dies.  
Hehe, the only thing my dad let me take possesion of is a fantastic African Massai war shield and that was only because he wanted my Philippine Ifugao Igorot war shield that was unlike any Philippine shield he had ever seen, so we traded.  It's funny, I snagged that Ifugao shield on an ebay auction for $500 not knowing how much it might actually be worth.  I bought it because I liked it.  The Massai shield my dad traded for it is appraised at about $4500.  My dad had an appraisel done on the Ifugao shield and it was valued at $4,000 to $5,000.  My dad originally bought the Massai shield for $500 about 20 years ago.  The Massai shield was the first shield my dad ever bought and the Ifugao shield was the first shield I ever bought.  That makes it a fair trade in more ways than one.

One more funny thing about the Ifugao shield.  I actually bought it from a guy in the Philippines and when he sent it to me, the Philippines postal service lost it.  Two months after I paid for it, we initiated a postal insurance claim for the lost shield.  About 20 days after initiating the claim the Philippine postal service located it.  It was on a cargo ship headed to the middle east, then to a few European countries, then to New York.  It took over 5 months for me to get that shield after I paid for it when it only should have taken about a month to get it.


----------



## 007 (Jan 31, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all.  Wet morning for us but no snow overnight--it was just too warm.  Still a bit of snow on edges of unheated rooftops (garages) and patches on grassy or rocky areas of the ground but most of yesterday's snow has melted with light rain still falling here too.  And with Peach reporting rain in her area still, it could continue here for some time.  But we desert dwellers love the rain, and here in the city, we don't have to contend with mud.
> ...


They just changed us from Winter Storm Watch to Winter Storm Warning. Now they're saying we could get up to 9 inches of snow. Guess I'll find out how well that new John Deere pushes snow. Put the chains on it the other night. Have the Click-N-Go attachment with the weight bracket ordered. Won't do me much good tomorrow but, at least it'll be on the way in case I need it. I'm SURE it won't hurt. I can add up to six 43 pound iron suitcase weights to the bracket.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 31, 2015)

alan1 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Fascinating!    Your man cave sounds extremely interesting.
> ...



Very nice.  I wonder how much it will be worth in another 20 years?  Glad that you ended up getting and it didn't get lost forever.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 31, 2015)

007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I just hire some neighborhood kids.........  I wish.......


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 31, 2015)

Sorry, I'm a little out of it today, guys.  I'm pretty sure I have the flu.  I feel absolutely rotten and out of it.    I'll be sick as a dog tomorrow for the Superbowl.  Yay.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 31, 2015)

We are supposed to get 8-14 inches more snow here on Monday.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 31, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sorry, I'm a little out of it today, guys.  I'm pretty sure I have the flu.  I feel absolutely rotten and out of it.    I'll be sick as a dog tomorrow for the Superbowl.  Yay.


This is my idea of a superbowl:


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 31, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, I'm a little out of it today, guys.  I'm pretty sure I have the flu.  I feel absolutely rotten and out of it.    I'll be sick as a dog tomorrow for the Superbowl.  Yay.
> ...



Eww, I think I'm going to be sick, seriously.  I am soooo sick right now, that picture of all that is making me feel ill.  LOL.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 31, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


That's because it hasn't been cooked yet........


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 31, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I don't even want to THINK about food right now, cooked or uncooked, doesn't matter.     If anything, I'll be eating toast with water today and that's probably about it.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 31, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sorry, I'm a little out of it today, guys.  I'm pretty sure I have the flu.  I feel absolutely rotten and out of it.    I'll be sick as a dog tomorrow for the Superbowl.  Yay.



Sorry to here that Chris
Good wishes going your way to feel better soon.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 31, 2015)

peach174 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, I'm a little out of it today, guys.  I'm pretty sure I have the flu.  I feel absolutely rotten and out of it.    I'll be sick as a dog tomorrow for the Superbowl.  Yay.
> ...



Thanks peach.  That's really sweet.    I hope so too.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 31, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Got some striped pajamas to go with the bread and water?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 31, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


----------



## alan1 (Jan 31, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Very nice.  I wonder how much it will be worth in another 20 years?  Glad that you ended up getting and it didn't get lost forever.


I'm glad it didn't get lost forever also.
As for the question about future worth of the artifacts and fossils that I buy, in all likelihood they will be more valuable in 20 years.  But if they are not, I don't care.  I fill my collection with things that I like, things that I appreciate.

Let me give you an example of my thought process.
I have long been interested in the pleistocene era cave bears of Europe and Russia.  I purchased a cave bear fossil skull in perfect condition.  Not only is it complete and in perfect condition, it is also in the top five as far as size goes for a complete cave bear skull.  I bought it because I liked it, and I paid a lot for it.  It's possible that somewhere in Europe or Russia they could discover a new treasure trove of cave bears that could render my semi-unique item into a common item.  Perhaps find ones that make the current unusally large size of mine commonplace.  Were that to happen, the dollar value of mine would be reduced dramatically, it's size and availability would no longer be rare.  But what that wouldn't do is reduce the pleasure I have (and have had) with owning and appreciating the one I have.


----------



## 007 (Jan 31, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sorry, I'm a little out of it today, guys.  I'm pretty sure I have the flu.  I feel absolutely rotten and out of it.    I'll be sick as a dog tomorrow for the Superbowl.  Yay.


Well that's just a damn bummer! Sorry to hear that, and hope ya feel better real soon.

I'll probably watch the game at one one of the local taverns, but just because I have $100 on the game, $50 each on two squares on a pool. All I care about is winning some cash.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 31, 2015)

alan1 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice.  I wonder how much it will be worth in another 20 years?  Glad that you ended up getting and it didn't get lost forever.
> ...



That is so interesting.  You could have your own museum!


----------



## R.D. (Jan 31, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sorry, I'm a little out of it today, guys.  I'm pretty sure I have the flu.  I feel absolutely rotten and out of it.    I'll be sick as a dog tomorrow for the Superbowl.  Yay.


That sucks.   Take care if yourself


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 31, 2015)

R.D. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, I'm a little out of it today, guys.  I'm pretty sure I have the flu.  I feel absolutely rotten and out of it.    I'll be sick as a dog tomorrow for the Superbowl.  Yay.
> ...



Thanks!  It really sucks.  I was supposed to have some friends over tomorrow for the game, now I'll be watching by my lonesome.  I'll have to come here while the game is on so I can have people to celebrate with, or razz whatever the case may be.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 31, 2015)

007 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, I'm a little out of it today, guys.  I'm pretty sure I have the flu.  I feel absolutely rotten and out of it.    I'll be sick as a dog tomorrow for the Superbowl.  Yay.
> ...



Thanks.  I hope you put that money on the Patriots.    They are going to win, you know.


----------



## 007 (Jan 31, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


It's just a big block with a hundred squares on it, and you pick a square and sign your name in it. Then later they draw numbers and assign them to each column along the top and side, so you never know what your going to get. Then during the game at different points and after scores, they take the last two numbers of the score, say 0 and 7, find the square that coincides with 0 and 7 on the board and that person wins that money. There's a bunch of winners usually and it's purely taking a gamble. I've won some and lost some.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 31, 2015)

007 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Interesting.  I've never heard of that before, but then again I've never gambled before.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 31, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sorry, I'm a little out of it today, guys.  I'm pretty sure I have the flu.  I feel absolutely rotten and out of it.    I'll be sick as a dog tomorrow for the Superbowl.  Yay.



Aw, that sucks Chris.  Sending chicken soup healing vibes your way.  Maybe its a 24 hour stomach bug?  We can hope.  But flu season is going full steam in most of the country.  I'm trying to stay away from crowds and take all the normal precautions.  Haven't had the flu in more than 30 years and don't want to cut short the record I'm building.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 31, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, I'm a little out of it today, guys.  I'm pretty sure I have the flu.  I feel absolutely rotten and out of it.    I'll be sick as a dog tomorrow for the Superbowl.  Yay.
> ...



Thanks Foxy!  

I slept a lot of the day today, took some Tylenols and had a piece of toast, also I've been drinking tons of water (my lips and mouth are SO parched).  I'm actually feeling okay right at this moment, but my head still feels in the clouds, and still slightly feverish.  I'm a big baby when I'm sick because I hardly ever get sick, so I'm not used to it.


----------



## 007 (Jan 31, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Pretty standard practice in all the taverns around these parts.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 31, 2015)

007 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



It's probably like that here too.  I just don't really know anything about gambling.  Lol.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 31, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Gee, I don't get the flu...


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 31, 2015)

Right at the bottom of Michigan where Ohio and Indiana come up to meet us.  Looks like 12-18" of snow I can shovel for 7-8 customers.  Hopefully I can break it up into two sessions of shoveling.  One Sunday morning and another Sunday night or Monday early morning.  Depending on when it stops I may miss the Super Bowl.


----------



## 007 (Jan 31, 2015)

The snow has started here, and it's really coming down. They're saying this will probably be the biggest snow event we've had in two years.

Took trash to the dump and hit the grocery store so I'm stocked up on essentials. I'll have to say, the store was busier than I've seen it in a long time. I figured it was because people were buying goodies for super bowl parties tomorrow. Never thought it might have been people stocking up because of this blizzard. Maybe both.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 31, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



I don't get flu shots.  Maybe I should think about it.  I've never gotten one before because I'm hardly ever sick.  However, I got the flu last year (a 48-hour flu) too.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 31, 2015)

007 said:


> The snow has started here, and it's really coming down. They're saying this will probably be the biggest snow event we've had in two years.
> 
> Took trash to the dump and hit the grocery store so I'm stocked up on essentials. I'll have to say, the store was as busier than I've seen in it a long time. I figured it was because people were buying goodies for super bowl parties tomorrow. Never thought it might have been people stocking up because of this blizzard. Maybe both.



Good thing you got there before everything was gone!    That's happened to me before due to poor planning.  Lol.  Milk, bread, eggs, and batteries become very difficult to find.


----------



## 007 (Jan 31, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > The snow has started here, and it's really coming down. They're saying this will probably be the biggest snow event we've had in two years.
> ...


Out here in back woods, podunk, WI, people don't panic much and make runs on stores. Most homes are rural, out in the country farms and they pretty much stay stocked. The heartland and all ya know. Same with me. I have my own well so water is never an issue, and I can buy milk from local farmers and bake my own bread. We're pretty self sufficient out here in these parts...


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 31, 2015)

007 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



We had a hurricane a few years back, and lost power for like 3 days.  I was totally unprepared for that.  That experience really taught me a valuable lesson.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 31, 2015)

Gosh, I took the Tylenols, and I feel great right now.    Maybe I'm beating this thing DOWN.


----------



## 007 (Jan 31, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Gosh, I took the Tylenols, and I feel great right now.    Maybe I'm beating this thing DOWN.


Stay warm, drink plenty of water and get lots of rest.

That's how I always whip nasty little bugs.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 31, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Well, that sounds terrible.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 31, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I can live anywhere in the country and keep my job.    As long as there is internet access, I am set up.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


When Wilma hit South Florida, my neighbors were out for 11 days I had the generator, but someone had to drive 75 miles for gasoline One neighbor had a heart problem and couldn't handle cutting and stacking debris, so he collected gas cans and cash from everyone and drove north for gas. He came back with about 300 gallons.
Those of us with generators ran extensions to power fridges and microwaves and had people over for showers.
We pooled food and the women cooked for everyone while the men manned chainsaws and hauled away roofs, car ports pool enclosures storage buildings and downed trees for 5 days.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 1, 2015)

Hope you feel better quick, Chris.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 1, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Yeah, we don't usually get hit as hard as Florida and others on the coast.  By the time it meanders up to my neck of the woods, it has usually died down to tropical storm level.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 1, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Hope you feel better quick, Chris.



Thanks Ernie!   

I actually feel really good right now.  I think it may have been a 24-hour thing or something.  Still, I cancelled my plans for the Superbowl tomorrow.  Oh well.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


We do have and 8% sales tax on everything but prescription meds, but gasoline is running $1.85 here and lower in Mobile. Some areas in Mobile are a bit iffy and Birmingham ad Montgomery have higher than normal crime, but small towns like Foley are pretty quiet.
That and the fact that you're friends with the owner at Doc Holliday's makes Foley a damned nice place to live.

Oh! If you were to move this way, leave your show shovel behind. We haven't needed one here since the late 60's.

We did get some snow 40 miles west of here Tuesday.
This was taken at Spring Hill College in Mobile, Ala.:


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Hope you feel better quick, Chris.
> ...


That's probably wise. Some of those things can remain contagious after you feel better.

I'm taking a course on health and food safety now and some food born illnesses remain contagious for up to 60 days.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 1, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Do they still teach to have the latrines downriver from the drinking areas?  To prevent cholera and keep from wiping out half your army.......  





Oh, sorry, wrong era........


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 1, 2015)

Didn't sleep well again, back pain, up at 4:30 this morning.  Probably should make an appointment with the Chiro.......


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## peach174 (Feb 1, 2015)

Morning!
It finally quit raining as of about 5:00 a.m. this morning.
We have never had three solid days of rain like this since we have lived here.
It usually rains off and on for maybe one day or the real hard monsoon rains that last a couple of hours and then lets up, but a steady rain all day and all night let alone 3 days of it is very strange for us.
This is more like Seattle weather. 
It's real nice, we needed the rain.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 1, 2015)

Well, we have a bit of snow...  Ed,d the guy who farms my place, just plowed me out.  He says we got at least 8 inches and most likely closer to 10 inches of the stuff and it's still snowing.  Not as hard as last night but it's still coming down.  Winds are supposed to be bad this afternoon and everything will most likely blow shut.  It's a good day for staying indoors - no church for us today because the roads are in terrible condition.  I will most likely not venture more than 20 feet away from the coffee pot today!  Mrs. BBD stayed up late watching tv so she's sleeping in this morning.  I have already let the dogs outside and they didn't stay out there very long this morning.  They are now laying around in their beds in a deep coma and will stay that way for most of the day.  I bet Taco two doggie treats on the Super Bowl.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 1, 2015)

Sunday's Superbowl smile






I'm watching the Puppy Bowl (they have baby pigmy goats as the cheerleaders this year ), the Kitten Bowl, the Fish Bowl   and then the Super Bowl.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 1, 2015)

We have light snow right now, expecting maybe a half inch so not too bad.  Gizmo, our part time cat has been spending almost every night in the house, let her out this morning, she sat getting snowed on for a few minutes then apparently said "the heck with this" and ran back inside. 
It's warm, she has food and has been taking over some of Jaspers favorite sleeping spots........ He's not too happy about that.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 1, 2015)

I feel 100% better today.  I feel like I was never even sick.    Woo-hoo!!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 1, 2015)

I spoke too soon, just a few minutes ago she went to the back door and began "demanding" to be let out.  Open the door, she scooted out, then back in, then back out.........  Told her in or out, the tail went up, she trilled once and strolled away, probably headed for the next house to mooch from.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I feel 100% better today.  I feel like I was never even sick.    Woo-hoo!!!




That's Great news Chris.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 1, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  Blue skies and sunshine for us today.  Temp at this hour 32 degrees but we'll warm to the mid to high 40's today with a forecast for lots of sunshine and springlike temps for the rest of the week.  All the snow is gone now.

Off to church and brunch in a few and then get ready for the Super Bowl.  I've been wavering on my last pick-ems of the season--Patriots are favored by 1 on the line so we might as well say it's even.  But I guess I'll probably stay with Seattle--changing horses at the last minute hasn't gone well for me this year.  But all of our favorite teams are out of it so I'll be happy for whomever wins.  The only one of us who really REALLY has a favorite today is probably Chris.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 1, 2015)

Got a picture of Gizmo this morning.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 1, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


They rarely talk Civil War strategy, but I'm only about 3/4 through with the course.
What I find interesting is that this certification is required for your health certification for bars and restaurants, whether they serve food or not. We have no working kitchen per se. We do serve Cuban coffee that is prepared in the kitchen area, but there's no grill or stove. I have to know all about safe storage of shellfish chicken, eggs and dairy, all about food born illnesses and writing plans for outbreaks.
So, I'm 7 or 8 hours into this online course and relevant to my business, I now know that I shouldn't scoop ice with a glass and how to wash my hands.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 1, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Got a picture of Gizmo this morning.



Adorable!


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 1, 2015)

Shoveled two inches of snow and cleaned off Mrs. Liberty's car at 7am, so she could go to work.  Since then we have another three inches.  I'm waiting until 1pm to shovel my customers out.  By then we should have about 7-9 inches of the 15 expected through Monday morning.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 1, 2015)

68 here in Foley as of 10:00. That's going to be the high for the day. We're expecting rain by early afternoon and that's just what I need.... In an hour or so, Max and I will be crawling around under his house fixing a busted pipe. His place was built with PEX plumbing. Over the last 3 years, I bet we've replaced every fitting in the place. It's time to go to copper or CPVC.
I'll get an idea of how to go about a complete repipe while we're doing the temporary fix.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Got a picture of Gizmo this morning.
> ...


She's all kitten and extremely "talkative".  She trills and purrs constantly.  Wish I knew where she went on her excursions.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 1, 2015)

For all of you who may be suffering from a sore throat just read a tip to help sooth it.  Eat a marshmallow, the gelatin in it will coat your throat and it's cheaper than buying throat losenges.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 1, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Got a picture of Gizmo this morning.



She's Beautiful !!!!!!!


----------



## peach174 (Feb 1, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Go and follow her, that's what I did with my Mel. You will be extremely surprised at what she is doing. Especially at how many humans they can get to be their slaves uh....... I mean care givers.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 1, 2015)

Cats have staff, we admit it.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 1, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Cats have staff, we admit it.



Yep!
But I was surprised at how many people Mel had when I followed him.
He had 12 people in a 3 block radius who were his Staff .
It was also an eye opener at what he did in between stopping at each of his homes that he chose.
He had a great and very interesting routine.
He had a huge harem and kids galore that played with him.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 1, 2015)

Speaking of...

...someone wants porch service for food in the snow storm.


----------



## 007 (Feb 1, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Well, we have a bit of snow...  Ed,d the guy who farms my place, just plowed me out.  He says we got at least 8 inches and most likely closer to 10 inches of the stuff and it's still snowing.  Not as hard as last night but it's still coming down.  Winds are supposed to be bad this afternoon and everything will most likely blow shut.  It's a good day for staying indoors - no church for us today because the roads are in terrible condition.  I will most likely not venture more than 20 feet away from the coffee pot today!  Mrs. BBD stayed up late watching tv so she's sleeping in this morning.  I have already let the dogs outside and they didn't stay out there very long this morning.  They are now laying around in their beds in a deep coma and will stay that way for most of the day.  I bet Taco two doggie treats on the Super Bowl.


Yup, still snowing here too, and I stayed up late last night too. Got involved watching that three part series, "Sons Of Liberty," I had recorded in the DVR, and I was keeping an eye on how deep the snow was getting. Going to brew up a fresh pot of coffee here and then get bundled up and go out and see what kind of damage I can do with the big green machine.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 1, 2015)

Glad I watched Sons of Liberty, most TV is worthless, but this was interesting and well done.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 1, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Speaking of...
> 
> ...someone wants porch service for food in the snow storm.


Think I left the lid off the trash can........


----------



## 007 (Feb 1, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Got a picture of Gizmo this morning.


My little black and white critter is in heat again. 10 days of that about drives me insane, and she keeps me awake all night. So I finally called the vet and she's going in on the 12th to be spayed. I was laboring over the decision to do that because of how skittish she is. I knew that when I got her there in the pet carrier, it was going to be battle royal because of her fight or flight instinct. But the vet told me that we won't even have to take her out of the pet carrier, that they have this new deal where they put the carrier in a kind of gas chamber and she breathes some gas that relaxes her to the point where they can handle her and get an IV started. That's the ticket right there. They said she won't remember much other than just being in the pet carrier, so there won't be much trauma either, just a sore belly for a few days. I'll take her early in the morning and pick her up that afternoon. Good job done.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 1, 2015)

If my owner thought it was such a good idea, why didn't he have the vet fix him?


----------



## 007 (Feb 1, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> If my owner thought it was such a good idea, why didn't he have the vet fix him?


I wish I was fixed...


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 1, 2015)

007 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > If my owner thought it was such a good idea, why didn't he have the vet fix him?
> ...


The cheap method is the old roman trick of using two flat rocks........


----------



## 007 (Feb 1, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Two flat rocks with fix my back?


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 1, 2015)

007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Not your back........


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 1, 2015)

And this "procedure" will definitely make you forget about your back for a while........


----------



## 007 (Feb 1, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Gotcha... 



(I knew what you meant.)


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 1, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Got a picture of Gizmo this morning.


Gizmo looks a lot like 007's Bootsie


----------



## alan1 (Feb 1, 2015)

007 said:


> Two flat rocks with fix my back?


My back certainly seems to be on the mend.  Virtually pain free for month now.  Every once in a while, I get a twinge of pain in my hip but then its gone within a second or two.  Now, if only the numbness running down the side of my leg and into my foot would just go away.
Yay steroids for fixing my back.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 1, 2015)

It's still snowing and blowing...  Time to make a new batch of coffee.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 1, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Okay I thought I was pretty up on safe food handling, but why shouldn't you scoop ice with a glass?  That's a new one on me.


----------



## 007 (Feb 1, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Got a picture of Gizmo this morning.
> ...


Yup... spoiled little feline...


----------



## 007 (Feb 1, 2015)

alan1 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Two flat rocks with fix my back?
> ...


Steroids are on my "allergic" list at the VA, otherwise I'm sure they'd like to give them to me.

I just might be willing to try them again, because I'm NOT going to get a cortisone shot.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 1, 2015)

Gizmo






Bootsie





They could be from the same litter


----------



## Sherry (Feb 1, 2015)

Happy Sunday


----------



## alan1 (Feb 1, 2015)

007 said:


> Steroids are on my "allergic" list at the VA, otherwise I'm sure they'd like to give them to me.
> 
> I just might be willing to try them again, because I'm NOT going to get a cortisone shot.


The ER gave me oral steroids and that helped a lot.
Then I got the cortisone shot in my back (cortisone is also a steroid).  
I was already on the mend from the oral steroids and the cortisone shot sealed the deal.

Just curious, why are you opposed to the cortisone shot?


----------



## 007 (Feb 1, 2015)

alan1 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Steroids are on my "allergic" list at the VA, otherwise I'm sure they'd like to give them to me.
> ...


I want to feel better because my back has been mended, not temporarily treated for pain.


----------



## alan1 (Feb 1, 2015)

007 said:


> Thanks.  I hope you put that money on the Patriots.    They are going to win, you know.


It's just a big block with a hundred squares on it, and you pick a square and sign your name in it. Then later they draw numbers and assign them to each column along the top and side, so you never know what your going to get. Then during the game at different points and after scores, they take the last two numbers of the score, say 0 and 7, find the square that coincides with 0 and 7 on the board and that person wins that money. There's a bunch of winners usually and it's purely taking a gamble. I've won some and lost some.[/QUOTE]
Superbowl Office Pool US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
I'm calling each quarter for my 4 and 0
Q1 Seahawks 14, Pats 0 or 10
Q2 Seahawks 14, Pats 10 or 20
Q3 Seahawks 14 or 24, Pats 20 or 30
Final Seahawks 24, Pats 20 or 30

I know it is virtually impossible for me to win every quarter, but I can dream.


----------



## alan1 (Feb 1, 2015)

007 said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious, why are you opposed to the cortisone shot?
> ...


I'm not sure what your back problem is.  Mine is a herniated disk pushing on my spinal chord with the pain primarily manifesting in my hip.  The steroids help a herniated disk to heal, they aren't a pain medication.  The hydrocodone and oxycontin were the pain meds I was using, fortunately for only a short time.  I'm like you, I don't want to rely on meds for pain, I wanted a solution to the problem.
I didn't simply rely upon what the doctors told me, I'm in the fortunate position to not only have a sister that has had herniated a disk, but she's also been a nurse for over 30 years.  Her counsel was both wise and helpful.


----------



## 007 (Feb 1, 2015)

alan1 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...


From what I know of the physical therapist telling me, my left leg is slightly shorter than my right, (news to me although she said it's quite common), and that that has caused my left hip to rotate forward to compensate for it, which also in turn causes my back to have a bend in it, which has caused sciatica nerve pain and probably some swelling. Well I've jumped through all the hoops, did the stretches, put the pad in my left shoes, worn a sacroiliac belt, you name it, I've done it, but nothing has made it any better in like 9 months so I'm very, very sick of it. So I think it's time to get an MRI done and see EXACTLY where the pain is coming from and why, then figure out what needs to be done to fix it, permanently.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 1, 2015)

Aren't steroids most often used to try and lessen swelling?  I'm too lazy to bother looking it up atm.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 1, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


You could break the glass.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 1, 2015)

Well, back from Max's. We have the leak fixed and I have a good idea of how to procede with re plumbing the whole damned place. I'm thinking we'll just run everything new in CPVC with stub outs and angle stops. Once all that is done, I can disconnect the old work and hook up the new while Max starts hooking individual fixtures by just moving the supply  lines from old to new. I'll help with the last few and open the ball valve. Should only have the water off for an hour or an hour and a half.

Gotta grab a shower and head off to work. Max has to hit the clinic for a dressing change. We both got soaked and his PICC line entry got wet.


----------



## 007 (Feb 1, 2015)

Well I'm bettin' we got somewhere around 10" of snow, and it's still coming down. Looks like the end isn't far off now though judging by the radar, couple hours max. It's been a really light snow. Had this been some big heavy flakes, we'd have two feet. I'll fire up the big green machine when it quits.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 1, 2015)

Well, got all the dreck washed off. Time to head to the bar.

Years ago, I dreamed about having a job that I could do at the bar. Who knew?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 1, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I've been on the phone all morning locked in mortal combat with Verizon because of the massive number of dropped calls here at home. The problem is the phone by default locks on to the nearest Verizon signal, but that is a tower that's probably 25 miles away, so the signal is in the toilet. When it sees that this tower isn't working it finally switches over a US Cellular tower just two miles behind me where Verizon has leased space and put up dishes, and then the signal is fantastic. There appears to be no cure for this problem. Tech support has worked on it for three weeks now to no avail. So, they told me I need a "network extender," which is actually my own little tower. Evidently it hooks up to my cable internet and my home calls will actually go over that instead of a tower in the area. Well, it better work, because the damn extender was $175 even after a $75 discount. I hope it works, or it's time to go back to US Cellular, which I actually don't want to do. The Verizon 4G LTE is outstanding.
> ...


Until recently, we only had AT&T and another local network.  Now, Verizon and several others have moved in.  Personally, I like the connectivity of AT&T, I can call my daughter in NC, or anywhere else she is, as long as we have our AT&T.  No long distance charges, no extra fees, and they still have the best coverage overall in the far-reaching wilderness that is most of Alaska.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 1, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> The wife just got a call from the job in El Paso....... they want her to come down for a panel interview at the hospital basically doing what she was doing here.    Uummmmm, El Paso.........  Ummmmmm.........


Uh, yeah...El Paso.  I have an aunt and uncle living there...if you can call existence in El Paso "living" by any modern, American standard.  Do either of you speak Spanish?  Yeah, usually a prerequisite for any job in El Paso.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 1, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Having been to both places, I would personally opt for Albuquerque.  El Paso has lots of suck to recommend it.  Although, they do have a Tony Lamas boot factory.  Do you like Tony Lamas boots?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And another suggestion for those man caves. . . .
> ...


I'd rather have one in the garage.  It takes up too much space in "the cave", although the mileage is better.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 1, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


El Paso cop in hot pursuit of a car-jacker.  Who gets stopped and arrested at the border by the Mexican cops?  The El Paso cop, because he's carrying a firearm.  The car-jacker...just drives right through.  Mexican women with their legs tied together, ready to deliver a kid, dropped on the portico of the Catholic hospital...you figure it out.  Truckloads of adults dropped at the top of the street, trick-or-treating...you can buy your candy back in Juarez the next weekend from some little kid.  Not to mention, it's desert, desert, desert...you landscape your yard with landscaping fabric and rocks...cactus in containers are optional.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 1, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


C'mon up to Alaska, I'll show you different!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 1, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, I'm a little out of it today, guys.  I'm pretty sure I have the flu.  I feel absolutely rotten and out of it.    I'll be sick as a dog tomorrow for the Superbowl.  Yay.
> ...


Ohhh...kaayyy...but, what the heck are those?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I'm usually sicker after any flu shot than if I get one.  I would rather take my chances without.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 1, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Wow, that looks like Anchorage.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 1, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Blue skies and sunshine for us today.  Temp at this hour 32 degrees but we'll warm to the mid to high 40's today with a forecast for lots of sunshine and springlike temps for the rest of the week.  All the snow is gone now.
> 
> Off to church and brunch in a few and then get ready for the Super Bowl.  I've been wavering on my last pick-ems of the season--Patriots are favored by 1 on the line so we might as well say it's even.  But I guess I'll probably stay with Seattle--changing horses at the last minute hasn't gone well for me this year.  But all of our favorite teams are out of it so I'll be happy for whomever wins.  The only one of us who really REALLY has a favorite today is probably Chris.


Blue skies and sunshine here, too.  But the temps are in the single-digits.  Cold as all get out, worse when the wind kicks up.  But the moon was beautiful last night, and as long as I dress for the weather, it isn't all that bad.  Layer, upon layer, I think I gain 20 lbs when I'm geared up for this cold.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 1, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Got a picture of Gizmo this morning.


Gizmo looks a LOT like my Sherman.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 1, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Mongolian BBQ before it goes on the grill.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 1, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I love Mongolian BBQ.  For years, my dad took up to the local Mongolian BBQ whenever we visited.  The food was GREAT!  This was in Carson City, NV.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 1, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I was first introduced to it in Taipei, Taiwan.  I only found on place that made it correctly and that was in China Town, downtown DC.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 1, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Many palm trees or Live Oaks in Anchorage? Here's another shot of the building in the background.






This is Spring Hill Ave which is directly behind the camera in the first image and way in the background in the second:


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 1, 2015)

That was a sick last 2 minutes...


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 1, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> That was a sick last 2 minutes...



Wicked sick, and I mean that in a good way of course.    Woot!


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 1, 2015)

The Pats won it, lost it and won it again in 2 minutes. Boggles the mind, but being a New England boy, I like it!


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 1, 2015)

The time out with the ball on the 1/2 yard line was the play of the game. Brady comes back and says to his center, just move your elbow a quarter inch and they got 5 yards to play with. The 15 yard penalty was icing on the cake.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 1, 2015)

That was a great SB.  Unless you are a fan of the team that does it, a blowout sucks.  This one went right to the end, even after the pick it was in doubt if Seattle could have gotten a safety.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 1, 2015)

See the post above yours. Bellichek is a genius.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 2, 2015)

Well congrats to Chris and the Patriots.  It was a good game despite probably the dumbest call in the history of the Super Bowl. But oh well.  Next year. . . 

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Pogo's aunt,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
GW's student/friend Sean, his injured brother, and their family,
Tresha and hubby,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Well congrats to Chris and the Patriots.  It was a good game despite probably the dumbest call in the history of the Super Bowl. But oh well.  Next year. . .
> 
> Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.
> 
> ...



Well thank you, and that's football.  The better team took advantage of the other team's bad calls.    Coaching counts.  Play calls count.  Everything counts.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2015)

It's snowing like crazy here right now.  We're supposed to get like 8 inches out of this one.  *sigh*  Another chance of snow on Thursday.  I don't know WHERE they are going to put it all!


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> It's snowing like crazy here right now.  We're supposed to get like 8 inches out of this one.  *sigh*  Another chance of snow on Thursday.  I don't know WHERE they are going to put it all!


They could do what they did in the old days........ wait for it to melt.......


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > It's snowing like crazy here right now.  We're supposed to get like 8 inches out of this one.  *sigh*  Another chance of snow on Thursday.  I don't know WHERE they are going to put it all!
> ...



Yeah, but that last storm dumped a LOT of snow.  I mean, we don't usually get that much snow all at one time.  They just got rid of a huge snow bank in my parking lot, and now there's another one.  We'll have flooding come spring time for sure.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 2, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Hey, I lived outside of DC........ ya didn't go into Soauf East even during the day unless you were driving a Mad Max mobile....... El Paso's got nothing on that......... 
Besides, I like rock, ya don't have to feed, water or mow it......... Esto es no problemo.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...








Then for spring:


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 2, 2015)

Good morning!  Glad that New England won the Super Bowl.  We got over 12 inches of snow yesterday.  Today is blue skies and the weather has cleared.  Just got myself all plowed out.  Don't know why...  can't go anywhere because the roads are in terrible condition.  Ed, the guy who farms my place, lives just over a mile away from me.  It took him over 45 minutes to get here to plow me out.  He said there are many cars stuck on the road because the snow is so deep due to all the blowing and drifting.  Said not to plan on going anywhere because he heard most places are closed up today due to the weather.  So, it will be another day huddled around the coffee pot which is a good place to be.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 2, 2015)

Being a living historian and reenactor I've often wondered how we modern folk would fare,particularly in the 17th and 18th centuries.  Read an account, think it was early 1800s, that people living along a certain "main" road (rural) were responsible for clearing the road of snow during the winter.  They had a log specifically for that purpose which they would harness it to draft animals and drag the log along the road to push off and flatten down the snow.
Families and individuals that would be snowed in for weeks at a time after a heavy blizzard, people traveling through the snow without Gore Tex or modern insulated boots, etc.
No indoor running water, no indoor bathrooms, no toilet paper, no electric or gas furnace, no air conditioners or heat pumps, no instant, quickly prepared microwaveable foods, no meteorologist to make fun of when they get the forecast wrong.........  The list goes on and on.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 2, 2015)

Morning

Happy Ground hog Day


----------



## peach174 (Feb 2, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Being a living historian and reenactor I've often wondered how we modern folk would fare,particularly in the 17th and 18th centuries.  Read an account, think it was early 1800s, that people living along a certain "main" road (rural) were responsible for clearing the road of snow during the winter.  They had a log specifically for that purpose which they would harness it to draft animals and drag the log along the road to push off and flatten down the snow.
> Families and individuals that would be snowed in for weeks at a time after a heavy blizzard, people traveling through the snow without Gore Tex or modern insulated boots, etc.
> No indoor running water, no indoor bathrooms, no toilet paper, no electric or gas furnace, no air conditioners or heat pumps, no instant, quickly prepared microwaveable foods, no meteorologist to make fun of when they get the forecast wrong.........  The list goes on and on.



They had the Farmers Almanac back then to blame.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 2, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  Bright sunshine and spring seems to have arrived early in New Mexico with temps in the mid to high 50's predicted all this week.  So what does the groundhog know after all?  Apparently Punxsutawney Phil saw his shadow this morning.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 2, 2015)

I heard the groundhog saw his shadow.  If I have it correct, that means 6 more weeks of basketball.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Feb 2, 2015)

These are Florida groundhogs.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 2, 2015)

If a groundhog stuck his head up out of a hole here today, he'd be about a foot under the snow.

Started at 12:30pm shoveling with 5-6" on the ground.  By 3pm it was 8 and then 10 by 5pm.  It was 6:30 when I finished my drive and walks for the day.  Up at 6am today for round two.  Been dividing time between regular work and shoveling and have one left to finish.

13" of snow in this storm, not counting the drifting that occurred many places.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 2, 2015)

Wonder how much snow they got in Aruba yesterday?


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Well congrats to Chris and the Patriots.  It was a good game despite probably the dumbest call in the history of the Super Bowl. But oh well.  Next year. . .
> ...


A whole lot of errors made the ending so interesting. Why did the Pat defense player jump over the guy laying on the ground who eventually caught the ball?
Throw a shot pass at the goal line??? In retrospect, a bad decision that cost the game, but really whodathunk. 99 times out of 100, you'd get away with that because defense is ready for a run. The interception was.... well, it just happened that the guy was in the perfect spot to deflect the receiver's arm with his helmet and grab the ball. that's a 1,000:1 shot there.
THEN, drawing the 5 yard off sides penalty essentially ended it. I'm pretty confident that that was what Belichick and Brady talked about during the time out.
48 in Foley at noon, clear and sunny. We'll be cloudy tomorrow and rainy Wednesday with daytime highs about 70 all week.
Y'all have a great day! Gotta get ready to head out to Doc's.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 2, 2015)

I was really disappointed in the puppy bowl this year.
The whole idea of it was to adopt the puppies and get people out to their local shelters to adopt.
This year more than half of them were already adopted.
WHAT's THAT ALL ABOUT?
It killed the reason to watch them.
Why would I want to sit there and watch their individualism and character traits that makes them stand out where you think they would fit into your lifestyle and home environment?
So you sit there and watch puppies that already have homes, it just killed the show.
Then again maybe that was the purpose, after all it has been on for 11 successful years, why continue that successes.
Somebody was really and I mean really stupid to have changed it.
Even the half time was stupid with Katty Furry.  Jezzzzz

Kitten Bowl II was good.
Last year they got 75 out of the 100 cats adopted last year.
I hope all 100 gets adopted this year.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 2, 2015)

peach174 said:


> I was really disappointed in the puppy bowl this year.
> The whole idea of it was to adopt the puppies and get people out to their local shelters to adopt.
> This year more than half of them were already adopted.
> WHAT's THAT ALL ABOUT?
> ...



I wondered what was the difference with the Puppy Bowl this year, and maybe that was it.  They didn't seem to be interested in getting people interested in the puppies as much as they were interested in the announcers being 'cute' and as a result it got boring really fast.

Katie Perry?  Meh.  I've never really been a fan but didn't mind the halftime show as much as most.  At least you could actually hear the music and there was a striking lack of suggestiveness and borderline porn with this one which I found refreshing.

I'm no prude as ya'll well know and I enjoy adult banter as much as the next person, but a halftime show on public television is not the place for it.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 2, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > I was really disappointed in the puppy bowl this year.
> ...


I am a football fan.  It's in my genes.  I live less than forty five minutes from Heinz Field in Pittsburgh, I hold a degree from The Ohio State University.  Johnny Unitas, Jim Kelly, Joe Namath, Joe Montana and Dan Marino were all born and raised and played their high school football within an hour's drive of Pimplebutt.  I am a football fan.

Last night I watched Downton Abbey.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 2, 2015)

No snow to move! 

...until Wednesday....


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 2, 2015)

Okay, at risk of making it sound like a really slow day at the Foxfyre's, I have a problem for ya'll to solve.  We're both doing stuff on the computer and listening to the classic country station on the radio, and they just played Travis Tritt's "Here's a Quarter, Call Someone Who Cares".  Hombre mentioned how much the song title and lyrics dated the song as there are essentially no pay phones to be found anywhere any more.  And then he mentioned that Superman had nowhere to change to do his super hero stuff.

So, that got me wondering.  If you were creating the character of Superman these days, there aren't the trademark phone booths where he can change into his super hero clothes.  So where would you have him change when he needs to change out of his Clark Kent persona fast?


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 2, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


I read some, played on the internet, played some video games and watched a movie........  I'm not a sports fan........


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 2, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay, at risk of making it sound like a really slow day at the Foxfyre's, I have a problem for ya'll to solve.  We're both doing stuff on the computer and listening to the classic country station on the radio, and they just played Travis Tritt's "Here's a Quarter, Call Someone Who Cares".  Hombre mentioned how much the song title dated the song as there are essentially no pay phones to be found anywhere any more.  And then he mentioned that Superman had nowhere to change to do his super hero stuff.
> 
> So, that got me wondering.  If you were creating the character of Superman these days, there aren't the trademark phone booths where he can change into his super hero clothes.  So where would you have him change when he needs to change out of his Clark Kent persona fast?


He has a fortress of solitude, why does he need to be Clark Kent.......?


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 2, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay, at risk of making it sound like a really slow day at the Foxfyre's, I have a problem for ya'll to solve.  We're both doing stuff on the computer and listening to the classic country station on the radio, and they just played Travis Tritt's "Here's a Quarter, Call Someone Who Cares".  Hombre mentioned how much the song title dated the song as there are essentially no pay phones to be found anywhere any more.  And then he mentioned that Superman had nowhere to change to do his super hero stuff.
> 
> So, that got me wondering.  If you were creating the character of Superman these days, there aren't the trademark phone booths where he can change into his super hero clothes.  So where would you have him change when he needs to change out of his Clark Kent persona fast?


There's gotta be an app for that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 2, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, at risk of making it sound like a really slow day at the Foxfyre's, I have a problem for ya'll to solve.  We're both doing stuff on the computer and listening to the classic country station on the radio, and they just played Travis Tritt's "Here's a Quarter, Call Someone Who Cares".  Hombre mentioned how much the song title dated the song as there are essentially no pay phones to be found anywhere any more.  And then he mentioned that Superman had nowhere to change to do his super hero stuff.
> ...



So that he can court or interact with Lois Lane of course.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 2, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


he does that as Superman.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 2, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



But that doesn't fit the story line.  I don't want to change the story.  But if phone booths don't exist, he really does need someplace to change out of his street clothes without blowing his cover as Clark Kent.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> No snow to move!
> 
> ...until Wednesday....



It just started to slow down a few minutes ago here.  It's been snowing like crazy here all day long.  They had said it was going to change over to sleet, but that only happened for a like half an hour and then started snowing again.  It's a terrible mess out there.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay, at risk of making it sound like a really slow day at the Foxfyre's, I have a problem for ya'll to solve.  We're both doing stuff on the computer and listening to the classic country station on the radio, and they just played Travis Tritt's "Here's a Quarter, Call Someone Who Cares".  Hombre mentioned how much the song title and lyrics dated the song as there are essentially no pay phones to be found anywhere any more.  And then he mentioned that Superman had nowhere to change to do his super hero stuff.
> 
> So, that got me wondering.  If you were creating the character of Superman these days, there aren't the trademark phone booths where he can change into his super hero clothes.  So where would you have him change when he needs to change out of his Clark Kent persona fast?



An ATM machine booth!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2015)

Well, I spoke too soon because it's snowing like crazy again.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > I was really disappointed in the puppy bowl this year.
> ...



I thought the half time show was kind of cute.  Lol.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 2, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > I was really disappointed in the puppy bowl this year.
> ...



NO
Not Katie Perry 
Katty Furry - she was a cat at the half time entertainment at the puppy bowl.
She had a blue wig on and candy type dress. It was stupid.





I liked Katie Perry at the half time at the Super Bowl.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Yeah
I liked that mechanical tiger.
But the Shark dancing thing, I think was dumb.
I liked most of it though.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2015)

peach174 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Yeah, that thing was pretty cool.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 2, 2015)

Do you have all the supplies you need just in case Chris?


----------



## alan1 (Feb 2, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay, at risk of making it sound like a really slow day at the Foxfyre's, I have a problem for ya'll to solve.  We're both doing stuff on the computer and listening to the classic country station on the radio, and they just played Travis Tritt's "Here's a Quarter, Call Someone Who Cares".  Hombre mentioned how much the song title and lyrics dated the song as there are essentially no pay phones to be found anywhere any more.  And then he mentioned that Superman had nowhere to change to do his super hero stuff.
> 
> So, that got me wondering.  If you were creating the character of Superman these days, there aren't the trademark phone booths where he can change into his super hero clothes.  So where would you have him change when he needs to change out of his Clark Kent persona fast?


A Starbucks or Dunkin Donuts, every megalopolis has one or the other or both on every block.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Do you have all the supplies you need just in case Chris?



Yes, I have water and bread and milk and all that stuff.  I also have neighbors really close by.  I don't have a generator or anything fancy like some people have, so if I lose power, I will have to leave.  That didn't happen last storm, but I did lose my cable and internet.  Hope that doesn't happen again.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have all the supplies you need just in case Chris?
> ...



I hope it doesn't either.
Can you walk to a shelter or do you have to drive in that horrid stuff?


----------



## Spoonman (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## peach174 (Feb 2, 2015)

alan1 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, at risk of making it sound like a really slow day at the Foxfyre's, I have a problem for ya'll to solve.  We're both doing stuff on the computer and listening to the classic country station on the radio, and they just played Travis Tritt's "Here's a Quarter, Call Someone Who Cares".  Hombre mentioned how much the song title and lyrics dated the song as there are essentially no pay phones to be found anywhere any more.  And then he mentioned that Superman had nowhere to change to do his super hero stuff.
> ...



Nowdays he has his costume under his cloths and he changes really fast.
It's called the blue blur.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2015)

peach174 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Oh yes.  I'm within walking distance of a lot of places.  Also, my mom lives one town over.  I have a friend who's a plow driver.  I was thinking, maybe I could call my friend, hitch a ride to my mom's.  Lol.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Well that's nice you don't have to drive in it.
Does your Mom have a fireplace or something if her electric goes out?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2015)

peach174 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



She has a wood stove.    It works great.  Wish I had one.  Lol.


----------



## Sherry (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Spoonman (Feb 2, 2015)

we had a snow day today.


----------



## Noomi (Feb 2, 2015)

Afternoon all, hope all is well. Not much happening here. The family are going to spread grans ashes on Sunday. I am not sure where, but I assume she wants to be scattered near grandad.

My burn has healed better than expected. There does look to be a permanent scar, but its on my elbow so not noticeable, and even if it was, its a proud war wound!

Next tournament is on the 15th of March, so I am preparing for that. Then the following weekend, we have Bendigo's Biggest Workout, which I took part in last year and will do again this year. Hopefully we get more people taking part!


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 2, 2015)

peach174 said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



In the show Smallville, they actually did call him the red-blue blur for a while.  Of course, he wasn't actually wearing the suit, just red and blue clothes, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 2, 2015)

Superman's secret identity has always been ridiculous considering how openly he displays his face.  I loved how the comic The Tick parodied it.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 2, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I lived outside of DC once-upon-a-time, too.  Definitely parts of DC you don't visit, unless you're a fool or properly equipped.  Given a choice between El Paso and DC, I'd take El Paso any and every day.  And rocks do make a "user friendly" kind of garden.  You still have to weed, though.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 2, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Being a living historian and reenactor I've often wondered how we modern folk would fare,particularly in the 17th and 18th centuries.  Read an account, think it was early 1800s, that people living along a certain "main" road (rural) were responsible for clearing the road of snow during the winter.  They had a log specifically for that purpose which they would harness it to draft animals and drag the log along the road to push off and flatten down the snow.
> Families and individuals that would be snowed in for weeks at a time after a heavy blizzard, people traveling through the snow without Gore Tex or modern insulated boots, etc.
> No indoor running water, no indoor bathrooms, no toilet paper, no electric or gas furnace, no air conditioners or heat pumps, no instant, quickly prepared microwaveable foods, no meteorologist to make fun of when they get the forecast wrong.........  The list goes on and on.


I wouldn't mind.  Only those of us who understand and prepare would be likely to survive such hardships, and I find folks like us are quite amenable.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 3, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


When I was in my late teens. I plowed snow for the town. Every 3 or 4 hours, we took a coffee break and since there were no all night diners, we would stop at the house of a crew member. We were technically not supposed to use the town plows to clear our own driveway, but we would always drop the plows when we parked and I can't tell you how often we would simply forget to raise the plow when we left to go back to work.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 3, 2015)

It's not snowing anymore, but it's supposed to get really frigid.  What am I saying, it already IS frigid out there.  Brrrr.  I'm staying indoors all day today.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 3, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


By the way, when was the last time you were in El Paso?  My first reaction was; "Oh hell no!!!", then I started doing some research and talking to people who are and have been familiar with El Paso for decades.  Seems El Paso has undergone a transformation from a dirty, crime ridden military town to a clean, modern, fairly safe city, the 19th most populous city in the US.  As for being desert, We've been living in a semi-arid clime for a few years, possibly time to experience what living in the desert is like.
Actually I find myself getting a little excited about the prospect, kinda hoping it does pan out.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 3, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Being a living historian and reenactor I've often wondered how we modern folk would fare,particularly in the 17th and 18th centuries.  Read an account, think it was early 1800s, that people living along a certain "main" road (rural) were responsible for clearing the road of snow during the winter.  They had a log specifically for that purpose which they would harness it to draft animals and drag the log along the road to push off and flatten down the snow.
> ...


I've done it (somewhat) for a couple weeks at a time, Granted my vehicle was not that far away, at least 20 to 30 people were involved and we had modern first aid kits and radios (turned off to conserve battery power) for emergencies or a nearby farmhouse with a phone in case it was needed.  We had also brought all the food and water we would need so we didn't have to hunt or grow any or fetch water from a stream or well.  Honestly the biggest issue we faced was staying "modern" clean, needless to say you can only get so clean with a "sponge bath" every couple of 4 days and what got washed most was our underwear and shirts, the wool clothing was mostly hung out to air.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 3, 2015)

Superman is just setting himself up for failure.  He will way outlive Lois and even Superman won't keep her happy in the long run.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 3, 2015)

peach174 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


 
But, but the sharks were jaw synching to the song.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 3, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



So was everybody else.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 3, 2015)

Pretty much anyone who does five big hits in a short span of the halftime show is going to lip synch.  Also all the physical moving around makes breath control very hard.  Add to that all the high tech stunt coordination.  I look at it this way, she was on key and remembered the words. Mz. Carrey couldn't do that in either of her last two attempts.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 3, 2015)

Morning
Tuesday's smile


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 3, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay, at risk of making it sound like a really slow day at the Foxfyre's, I have a problem for ya'll to solve.  We're both doing stuff on the computer and listening to the classic country station on the radio, and they just played Travis Tritt's "Here's a Quarter, Call Someone Who Cares".  Hombre mentioned how much the song title and lyrics dated the song as there are essentially no pay phones to be found anywhere any more.  And then he mentioned that Superman had nowhere to change to do his super hero stuff.
> 
> So, that got me wondering.  If you were creating the character of Superman these days, there aren't the trademark phone booths where he can change into his super hero clothes.  So where would you have him change when he needs to change out of his Clark Kent persona fast?



Being a retired super hero, I can speak with authority on where the good guys can change into their super hero clothes.  However, due to the fact I have signed documents that insist I give no trade secrets away to the general public, I can only speak in generalities.  I can say, and it's no secret, that just about every eating establishment has a public bathroom.  You'll have to figure out the rest.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 3, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  Our internet was down again last night at bedtime so I didn't get to sign off again.  I don't know what Comcast/Xfinity is doing around midnight or wee hours of the morning these days, but it does seem the whole system does go off line for awhile around that time so I figure they're doing some sort of maintenance.

Ya'll in the northeast--that would be Chris, Spoonie, et al--bundle up.  The weather forecast looked horrendous with temps dropping to 20 below or more--or maybe that was the wind chills.  But either way that is COLD!!

Now I'm debating if I want to make Malt-o-meal just for me.  Hombre had already eaten when I got up.  I'll wander into the kitchen and see if the notion stays with me. . . .


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh and thanks for all the um (cough) helpful suggestions on the Superman problem.  I think I like the blue blur concept best, but even there he would have to step out of sight somewhere so the transformation would not be associated with Clark Kent.

And I always wondered what he did with Clark's clothes in those phone booths anyway.  But that's the wonder of the movies and television--so many things can just happen because they want them to happen.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 3, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Oh and thanks for all the um (cough) helpful suggestions on the Superman problem.  I think I like the blue blur concept best, but even there he would have to step out of sight somewhere so the transformation would not be associated with Clark Kent.
> 
> And I always wondered what he did with Clark's clothes in those phone booths anyway.  But that's the wonder of the movies and television--so many things can just happen because they want them to happen.



In the comic book he put them in a pocket of his cape.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 3, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Our internet was down again last night at bedtime so I didn't get to sign off again.  I don't know what Comcast/Xfinity is doing around midnight or wee hours of the morning these days, but it does seem the whole system does go off line for awhile around that time so I figure they're doing some sort of maintenance.
> 
> Ya'll in the northeast--that would be Chris, Spoonie, et al--bundle up.  The weather forecast looked horrendous with temps dropping to 20 below or more--or maybe that was the wind chills.  But either way that is COLD!!
> 
> Now I'm debating if I want to make Malt-o-meal just for me.  Hombre had already eaten when I got up.  I'll wander into the kitchen and see if the notion stays with me. . . .


The internet went down at Doc's last night. We couldn't run credit cards which hurt a little, but we do have an ATM that works via modem so we didn't lose many sales.
Poker continues to frustrate me. People with no business in a hand after a substantial raise keep getting uncannily lucky. Odds are that I should get some of that, but nope, other than one hand where I had pocket deuces and hit a deuce, deuce king on the flop.

So, I got out of the bar about 1 and stopped for something to eat on the way home. Got to bed just before 3 and to sleep about 3:30. At 7:14 the door bell rings. Damned if it ain't the guy up the street that always needs a plumbing repair or a $20 til Thursday, needing a jump start. I said "No." I'm proud of myself.
Cloudy and 45 in Foley this morning. It should warm up tomorrow and be decent through the weekend.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 3, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Superman's secret identity has always been ridiculous considering how openly he displays his face.  I loved how the comic The Tick parodied it.



Oh come on.  Nobody can write fiction any more if plausibility gets in the way of the story line.

Last night on one of the interminable "Big Bang Theory" re-runs, Sheldon persuaded is girlfriend to watch his favorite movie which was "Indiana Jones and the Raiders of the Lost Ark."  And at the end she said she enjoyed it despite the obvious story problem.  "What story problem" Sheldon wanted to know.  The problem that Indiana Jones was absolutely unnecessary to the plot which resulted in the Germans winding up with the Ark and blowing themselves up with it which she said would have happened anyway had there been no Indiana Jones.

I enjoy nitpicking director screw ups like failing to notice historical discrepancies in plot, costuming, or background, but I don't mess with a good story line.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 3, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Superman's secret identity has always been ridiculous considering how openly he displays his face.  I loved how the comic The Tick parodied it.
> ...



Other superheros with secret identities wear masks.  Superman, on the other hand, leaves his face open for everyone to see, then tosses on a pair of glasses and suddenly no one notices the resemblance.  

Almost every comic book hero is going to have a lot of things which stretch credulity, often even within the rules set up for that particular universe.  Superman has simply been more egregious with that than most.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 3, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> It's not snowing anymore, but it's supposed to get really frigid.  What am I saying, it already IS frigid out there.  Brrrr.  I'm staying indoors all day today.


Define "frigid".  We're hanging around 10-12 F out this way.  Too cold to snow, though.  At best, we'll get ice fog.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 3, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I don't care.  He was my first super hero and remain my favorite.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 3, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I'll confess not having been there for a while.  It would be nice to think that something has been done to make it more welcoming and safe.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 3, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I enjoy some Superman stories.  When he and Batman clash it's usually pretty good.  The problem I have with Supes is he's just too powerful.  Other than Kryptonite (and often not even with that) he should never be in any real danger.  His speed alone is enough to make him near impossible to defeat.  Add in his strength, heat and X-ray vision, near invulnerability, and whatever other powers he may have manifested over the years, and he's not only unrelatable, he should be pretty much done with any crisis in moments.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 3, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > It's not snowing anymore, but it's supposed to get really frigid.  What am I saying, it already IS frigid out there.  Brrrr.  I'm staying indoors all day today.
> ...



It's a balmy 15 degrees F right now.    The low today was 9 degrees and the high was 25 degrees.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 3, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Hope you have your "nads" protected.  That's cold, even by Alaskan standards.  Still buyin' those gorbal warming terror stories?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 3, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Women don't have nads.  Lol.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 3, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


You know, it's been cold enough here that even female nads might have been in danger!  When you ovaries decide to cohabit with your adenoids...now that's pretty cold.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 3, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I'll say!


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice attempt at recovery GW.

Nature has decided 2 inches of snow followed by freezing rain for a while, then back to 2 more inches of snow by 7am Wednesday is our fate.  Up at six to hit as many driveways as I can prior to "real" work by nine.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 3, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Back before I retired from being a "super hero", nobody ever recognized me when I had my BBD outfit on.  I remember fondly how the ladies all used to swoon over me and got big-eyed when I would flex my muscles.  I remember how the bad guys always used to cower when I appeared on the scene.  It isn't easy being a super hero.  However, it was a necessary path that I followed.  If I had not of been forced to retired because of the rules of the Super Hero Union, I would still be out there fighting crime and protecting the world for humanity.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 3, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Hombre,
Pix,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj and Nana,
Sheila's sore foot post surgery healing,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Pogo's aunt,
Ollie and Mrs. O for a complete recovery,
GW's student/friend Sean, his injured brother, and their family,
Tresha and hubby,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 4, 2015)

Morning


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 4, 2015)

It's Wednesday.  Isn't that special.  Have another cup of coffee and let the good times roll!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 4, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  Hombre is off to the grocery store--he hunts it, I clean and cook it--and we will have a medical taxi run with Uncle Ed later this morning.  Beautiful day here with low 60's predicted--spring appears to have sprung already in New Mexico.  The coffee is good.  And all is well.  Have a great Wednesday everybody.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 4, 2015)

Went up to the Springs yesterday for a road trip, bought a new sport coat, the wife picked up a interview outfit (thrift stores) and had lunch at our favorite pizza place, Extreme Pizza .  Tomorrow we head out to Albuquerque for her interview, have to leave here at 6 am and they're calling for a little snow tonight, hopefully Raton Pass won't be too bad at 6 in the morning.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 4, 2015)

Oh I forgot to mention it, her Prius is in the shop, the coolant transfer tank was bad and the coolant flow valve (what Toyota uses as a thermostat) was stuck, add the O2 sensor and we're looking at around $2K in repairs.  Probably won't have it ready for tomorrow so we'll have to take my truck.........  Luckily gas is fairly cheap right now.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 4, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Oh I forgot to mention it, her Prius is in the shop, the coolant transfer tank was bad and the coolant flow valve (what Toyota uses as a thermostat) was stuck, add the O2 sensor and we're looking at around $2K in repairs.  Probably won't have it ready for tomorrow so we'll have to take my truck.........  Luckily gas is fairly cheap right now.......



Ouch.  Makes us wish there was medical insurance for cars.  Safe travels and the interview is in Albuquerque and not El Paso?

Hombre's Subaru Forrester is needing a timing belt assembly which will be just under $1k to put on and that is painful enough.  But the damage would be so severe if it broke or came loose at high speeds, we don't dare put it off.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 4, 2015)

I was just reading up on the latest ID theft scam.  Has everybody still working received their W-2s?  If not, you need to file a police report and request new ones from your employer.  Apparently thieves are stealing them out of mailboxes and the W-2s give them all the information they need to file a tax return and grab a refund.  And of course if the IRS smells a rat and conducts an audit, they won't be auditing the thieves.  They'll be auditing you.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 4, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh I forgot to mention it, her Prius is in the shop, the coolant transfer tank was bad and the coolant flow valve (what Toyota uses as a thermostat) was stuck, add the O2 sensor and we're looking at around $2K in repairs.  Probably won't have it ready for tomorrow so we'll have to take my truck.........  Luckily gas is fairly cheap right now.......
> ...


This week Albuquerque, next week El Paso.  Actually there are "extended warranties", basically insurance for repair work, the cost and coverage depends on the age and condition of the vehicle.  If the vehicle is older than 10 years with "X" number of miles they won't cover it but with any insurance the devil is in the details, what is covered and what isn't.  A lot of dealers and many national mechanic chains offer maintenance coverage also, with some you pay up to half of what it would cost to do each one individually and guarantees them constant business.  Besides if they find something wrong with the vehicle often the person will have the work done there since the vehicle is already at the shop getting an oil change, etc........


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 4, 2015)

Car medical insurance is called an extended warranty.

What is that power cord by the door in peach's picture?  Cats are concerned.

My shoulders were sore Monday after all the shoveling.  Tuesday had no snow, but last night it started up again.  Most were cleand up before work today.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 4, 2015)

Beware of wear and tear warranties, that is where most repairs happen and many warranties won't cover it.  Things have to break.  Never buy one that comes in the mail.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 4, 2015)

None of my Cats have ever been interested in any power cords or outlets.
They aren't like little kids, they know better.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 4, 2015)

When I got up this morning it was bright and sunny, the wife woke up a couple of hours later and asked where the called for rain and clouds were.  As if right on schedule I looked outside just in time to see the wind pick up and fog move in in a matter of a minute.  It's been flurrying off and on since.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 4, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Beware of wear and tear warranties, that is where most repairs happen and many warranties won't cover it.  Things have to break.  Never buy one that comes in the mail.


Pretty much why I don't have one, against my objections the wife bought one of those for her Prius, a few years ago it had to have some work done (forget what it was), no that wasn't covered....... Won't buy one again.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 4, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Beware of wear and tear warranties, that is where most repairs happen and many warranties won't cover it.  Things have to break.  Never buy one that comes in the mail.
> ...



Yes, we do buy service warranties, if reasonable, on major appliances that frequently need repair work, such as our big screen HD TV.  But we don't buy them on the cars just because they cover so little that is likely to break.  Hombre's Forrester turns 10 years old this year, but still runs like a new one and has never needed major repairs of any kind--the basic Subaru periodic maintenance is expensive enough though.  My Subaru Impreza Outback will turn 20 years old this year, still looks good, and also runs like a new one and has never needed major repairs.  But we have kept it well maintained.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 4, 2015)

No snow in Foley.... 48 with rain moving in off the gulf. It's raining lightly right now, but it should get real wet here pretty soon. Maybe a couple inches before we're done today.
Interesting the different climates we all live in. Foxy gets about 9 and a half inches of rain per year and that same total is a not terribly unusual total for a single day here. The top 2 US cities with the highest annual rainfall totals are Mobile, AL and Pensacola, FL. Foley is about half way in between.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 4, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> No snow in Foley.... 48 with rain moving in off the gulf. It's raining lightly right now, but it should get real wet here pretty soon. Maybe a couple inches before we're done today.
> Interesting the different climates we all live in. Foxy gets about 9 and a half inches of rain per year and that same total is a not terribly unusual total for a single day here. The top 2 US cities with the highest annual rainfall totals are Mobile, AL and Pensacola, FL. Foley is about half way in between.



You get more rain than Seattle?


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 4, 2015)

Since we were just talking about him, apparently Superman is getting a new power and a bit of a new look for his suit :
COMICS New Power New Costume More Big Reveals From SUPERMAN 38


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 4, 2015)

One of the other things I discovered a couple of years after buying the 04 Prius, the tires they designated to fit the car were too narrow for the weight so filling them to manufacturer's specifications (32psi) meant they only lasted a year, filling the tires to 42 psi front and 40 back meant the tires would now last three or more years.  Learned that the hard way........


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 4, 2015)

peach174 said:


> None of my Cats have ever been interested in any power cords or outlets.
> They aren't like little kids, they know better.



I've never had a cat mess with a cord either, except for the blinking Christmas tree lights, but I guess the temptation is just too much there.   

Rabbits, on the other hand, LOVE to chew on cords.  I have to hide all of my cords and I even made a contraption to hide my cords with a plastic tote lid and a couple of other things.    He already ruined one mouse on me, but I outsmarted him and got myself a cordless mouse.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 4, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Since we were just talking about him, apparently Superman is getting a new power and a bit of a new look for his suit :
> COMICS New Power New Costume More Big Reveals From SUPERMAN 38



And a new job.
He quit the daily planet.
BBC News - Superman Clark Kent quits reporting at the Daily Planet


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 4, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Since we were just talking about him, apparently Superman is getting a new power and a bit of a new look for his suit :
> ...



Well the new duds aren't too extreme--he still looks supermanish--but a new job?  Quitting in protest?   I dunno.  I never knew Superman to be political in any way, but I left the media as a career option for much the same reasons.  But I can see Clark Kent as a blogger.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 4, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > None of my Cats have ever been interested in any power cords or outlets.
> ...


Our cats never bothered the cord.  Neither have any of our dogs.  We've had critter visitors though that I really had to watch because we hadn't 'electric proofed' the house for them.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 4, 2015)

Our cat actually ruined my Kindle charge cord chewing through it.  It's been a while since she's chewed a cord, but she does like to chew on the corners of furniture, like my desk.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm not sure if I'll get back here tonight dear ones, so I'm going to sign off a few hours early.  Everybody have a good night, and let's all be up bright eyed and bushy tailed at the coffee bar in the morning.

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine,
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O,
GW's daughter's friend Sachendra,
Ernie's friend and colleague Max and Mrs. Ernie,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Foxfyre's Aunt Betty,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 4, 2015)

If it wasn't so late, I'd run down to the DQ and snag a banana split.


----------



## alan1 (Feb 4, 2015)

Vacation is upon me.

Airline ticket was purchased about a month ago.
Car rental arranged about a week ago.
Work email shutdown a few hours ago.
Bag packed a few minutes ago.
I'm ready.

Visiting family in CA and going to an awesome tribal arts show in San Francisco.  
Bonus, my twin brother is also flying into CA and I haven't seen him in almost two years.  We arrive at SFO within minutes of each other and will be driving to our parents house together, we'll have a good solid hour + to get caught up with each other on the drive before the rest of the family sees us.


----------



## alan1 (Feb 4, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> If it wasn't so late, I'd run down to the DQ and snag a banana split.


Pretend you are in a differant time zone and that it is daylight savings time.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 4, 2015)

alan1 said:


> Vacation is upon me.
> 
> Airline ticket was purchased about a month ago.
> Car rental arranged about a week ago.
> ...



That sounds great!  Hope you have a good time.  Is your twin an identical twin?


----------



## alan1 (Feb 4, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> That sounds great!  Hope you have a good time.  Is your twin an identical twin?


No, we're fraternal twins, but we look like brothers


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 4, 2015)

alan1 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > That sounds great!  Hope you have a good time.  Is your twin an identical twin?
> ...



I have cousins who are identical twins.  I can never tell them apart.  Lol! I don't really see them often anyway, so that doesn't help.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 5, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > No snow in Foley.... 48 with rain moving in off the gulf. It's raining lightly right now, but it should get real wet here pretty soon. Maybe a couple inches before we're done today.
> ...


Oh yes, quite a bit, but less rainy days.


Mobile, Ala.: 67 inches average annual rainfall; 59 average annual rainy days
Pensacola, Fla.: 65 inches average annual rainfall; 56 average annual rainy days
New Orleans, La.: 64 inches average annual rainfall; 59 average annual rainy days
West Palm Beach, Fla.: 63 inches average annual rainfall; 58 average annual rainy days
Lafayette, La.: 62 inches average annual rainfall; 55 average annual rainy days
Baton Rouge, La.: 62 inches average annual rainfall; 56 average annual rainy days
Miami, Fla.: 62 inches average annual rainfall; 57 average annual rainy days
Port Arthur, Texas: 61 inches average annual rainfall; 51 average annual rainy days
Tallahassee, Fla.: 61 inches average annual rainfall; 56 average annual rainy days
Lake Charles, La.: 58 inches average annual rainfall; 50 average annual rainy days

Here's a link to an interactive map that shows cities and days with precipitation.
Albuquerque shows 60, Mobile, 121 and Seattle, 155. Buffalo tops the list at 169.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 5, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Interesting.  I wonder why poor Mississippi and Texas got left out of the West Coast rain belt.  And 60 days for precipitation in Albuquerque?  Sure doesn't seem like it.  In New Mexico maybe.  But oh well.  I don't really keep track.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 5, 2015)

And good morning everybody.  Another bright blue sunny day in Albuquerque with sunshine and temps in the mid 60's forecast as far as the eye can see.  It would appear that our winter is over. It still gets down to freezing or below at night though so probably shouldn't plant anything outside. 

Everybody have a great Thursday.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 5, 2015)

It's nice an sunny here too.
44 right now and is suppose to get up to 74 today.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 5, 2015)

Thursday's grin.
What a little cutie


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 5, 2015)

Looks like I left out the link to the rain days map....
U.S. Cities - Number of Rain or Snow Days Per Year

53 in Foley, headed for 57 or so. We're in a warming trend and should get into the 70's by Monday.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 5, 2015)

Odd thing last night.  Just before 11:00 pm I noticed a silver colored SUV stuck in the snow at my south house.  I watched it for a few minutes and decided to call the sheriff to come check it out.  20 minutes later, the sheriff had not come and the SUV managed to get unstuck and when it did it left my property at a high rate of speed.  Sheriff never  did come.  I was going to send Mrs. BBD down to the south house to check it all out but she was already in her night clothes.  I figure it was kids either lost or smoking dope or drinking.  Been wondering who it was all morning.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 5, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Odd thing last night.  Just before 11:00 pm I noticed a silver colored SUV stuck in the snow at my south house.  I watched it for a few minutes and decided to call the sheriff to come check it out.  20 minutes later, the sheriff had not come and the SUV managed to get unstuck and when it did it left my property at a high rate of speed.  Sheriff never  did come.  I was going to send Mrs. BBD down to the south house to check it all out but she was already in her night clothes.  I figure it was kids either lost or smoking dope or drinking.  Been wondering who it was all morning.


Could it have been a Sheriff's vehicle? That would explain a lot.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 5, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



You missed Juneau, Alaska at 223.  That's a lot of what I assume is mostly snow!


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 5, 2015)

The article said that there are places in Alaska and Hawaii with over 100" of rain and more rainy days, but they seem to have confined it to the lower 48.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi! I have not been in the coffee shop for ages, because I am mostly on the religion forum. But if the coffee is still on count me in. I opened the door to a delivery man today and caught my first glimpse of snow this year. But it did not settle.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 5, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Hi! I have not been in the coffee shop for ages, because I am mostly on the religion forum. But if the coffee is still on count me in. I opened the door to a delivery man today and caught my first glimpse of snow this year. But it did not settle.



Hello stranger!  Let me pour you a cup and here's some seeds for you birdie.


----------



## Sherry (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 5, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Hi! I have not been in the coffee shop for ages, because I am mostly on the religion forum. But if the coffee is still on count me in. I opened the door to a delivery man today and caught my first glimpse of snow this year. But it did not settle.



WB Dajjal.  We missed you but I knew you were around so just figured you were busy elsewhere and wasn't worried about you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 5, 2015)

Got our taxes filed today but what a frustrating experience.  If ya'll haven't bought your tax filing software and use Turbo Tax, better read up on the ratings before you buy.  I've used TT for many many years now and have always found it satisfactory.  So since we've retired, our taxes are really simple and I only needed the basic software.  Bought it this year and didn't get past the preliminary before it advised I would have to upgrade to not just the Deluxe, but all the way to their Premiere edition to get Schedule E that I need to report a tiny bit of oil royalty income.  And an additional $70 to upgrade just to enter that tiny sum.   Yup, no complete Schedule C and no Schedule D or E at all in the Basic or Deluxe versions.   And it doesn't say that on the package.  And you can't get you money back once you've bought or downloaded the software.

I was NOT a happy camper.  And I let them know it through the review process too.  But H&R Block now has a new and satisfied customer.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 6, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
Ollie and Mrs. O,
GW's daughter's friend Sachendra,
Ernie's friend and colleague Max and Mrs. Ernie,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Foxfyre's Aunt Betty,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 6, 2015)

I see that Foxy has already done her taxes...  I've been gathering stuff to haul down to our accountant.  He can worry about it.  All I worry about is how big of a check I'll have to write when he's finished up.  It just seems to me that taxes are way too complicated and they should be made much simpler to file.  On a different note, will be heading to Rockford in a little bit to pay a visit to the foot doctor.  He trims my nails and all the while we talk about sneaking off someplace to go fishing.  Because I'm a diabetic, he also checks my feet over real well to make sure all is well with them.  Then after his visit, I shall take Mrs. BBD out to lunch and then over to Wally's World so she can do a little bit of shopping.  Just once I would like to go to Rockford without a stop at Wally's World...  When ever I say I need to go to Rockford, Mrs. BBD's eyes light up and she says she would like to go to Wally's World.  It never fails.  Oh well, guess I better have another cup of coffee.  Everybody have a great day.


----------



## mdk (Feb 6, 2015)

Good morning and Happy Friday all! I hope everyone has a great day.

Does anybody have any fun plans this weekend? This is the first time in 3 weeks that I will not have guests visiting so I plan on relaxing. There is a new exhibit featured at Phipps Conservatory (Tropical Forest Congo) that begins tomorrow and I am very excited to attend. Plus they still have the Orchid and Tropical Bonsai exhibit on display. I could spend all day wandering the greenhouses and gardens. I am blessed to have a green-thumb that I inherited/learned from my Grandmother.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 6, 2015)

TGIF everyone!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 6, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Got our taxes filed today but what a frustrating experience.  If ya'll haven't bought your tax filing software and use Turbo Tax, better read up on the ratings before you buy.  I've used TT for many many years now and have always found it satisfactory.  So since we've retired, our taxes are really simple and I only needed the basic software.  Bought it this year and didn't get past the preliminary before it advised I would have to upgrade to not just the Deluxe, but all the way to their Premiere edition to get Schedule E that I need to report a tiny bit of oil royalty income.  And an additional $70 to upgrade just to enter that tiny sum.   Yup, no complete Schedule C and no Schedule D or E at all in the Basic or Deluxe versions.   And it doesn't say that on the package.  And you can't get you money back once you've bought or downloaded the software.
> 
> I was NOT a happy camper.  And I let them know it through the review process too.  But H&R Block now has a new and satisfied customer.



I do use Turbo Tax and other tax software, but my taxes are usually pretty simple and straightforward, so it works for me.  If my taxes had any KIND of complications, I would not even attempt to do them myself but take them right to H&R Block too.  

You know, all it takes is just ONE mistake, and they can audit you.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 6, 2015)

Good Morning everybody


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 6, 2015)

Got back from Albuquerque yesterday around 5 PM, that was a lot of driving (round trip).  Didn't sleep very well the night before so the return trip was pretty much hell, by the time we got home my eyeballs were "bouncing".  I fell into bed when we got home and slept for 3 hours, up for a couple of hours then back to bed until I woke up at 3:30 this morning.  Went back to bed around 6 and finally got back up at 8:30.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 6, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Good Morning everybody



I think it's funny that you and ChrisL used the same dog for your morning post.    Or it sure looks like the same dog to me.  Ya'll aren't related are you?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 6, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning everybody
> ...



I just saw Peach's.  Cute.   

We are not related that I'm aware of though.  Just a coincidence.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 6, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Got back from Albuquerque yesterday around 5 PM, that was a lot of driving (round trip).  Didn't sleep very well the night before so the return trip was pretty much hell, by the time we got home my eyeballs were "bouncing".  I fell into bed when we got home and slept for 3 hours, up for a couple of hours then back to bed until I woke up at 3:30 this morning.  Went back to bed around 6 and finally got back up at 8:30.



That sucks.  I hate not getting a good night's sleep.  It affects my entire day, and I feel groggy all day.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 6, 2015)

mdk said:


> Good morning and Happy Friday all! I hope everyone has a great day.
> 
> Does anybody have any fun plans this weekend? This is the first time in 3 weeks that I will not have guests visiting so I plan on relaxing. There is a new exhibit featured at Phipps Conservatory (Tropical Forest Congo) that begins tomorrow and I am very excited to attend. Plus they still have the Orchid and Tropical Bonsai exhibit on display. I could spend all day wandering the greenhouses and gardens. I am blessed to have a green-thumb that I inherited/learned from my Grandmother.



Those green thumbs are special.  I sort of have one too--at least people use me as their intensive care ward for ailing house plants.  But I can't claim the passion you have for the greenhouses and gardens--I love to see them and enjoy them but would not choose that for a day's activities.

Sometimes I wonder what it is in our DNA or genes or psyche or whatever that does excite us?   You enjoy wandering the gardens.  I am drawn to horses--never tire of watching them, being with them, riding them.  Or office supply stores.  I can spend hours wandering the aisles just looking at all the stuff.  And I've always wondered why.

And maybe that's Mrs. BBD's fascination with Wally World?   Or she just loves to shop and that offers the most variety?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Got back from Albuquerque yesterday around 5 PM, that was a lot of driving (round trip).  Didn't sleep very well the night before so the return trip was pretty much hell, by the time we got home my eyeballs were "bouncing".  I fell into bed when we got home and slept for 3 hours, up for a couple of hours then back to bed until I woke up at 3:30 this morning.  Went back to bed around 6 and finally got back up at 8:30.
> ...



I get literally physically ill if deprived of sleep for too long.   And certainly don't feel my best.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I thought you probably weren't since you're in New England and she's in southeast Arizona, but hey.  Who knows who got separated at birth?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 6, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Got back from Albuquerque yesterday around 5 PM, that was a lot of driving (round trip).  Didn't sleep very well the night before so the return trip was pretty much hell, by the time we got home my eyeballs were "bouncing".  I fell into bed when we got home and slept for 3 hours, up for a couple of hours then back to bed until I woke up at 3:30 this morning.  Went back to bed around 6 and finally got back up at 8:30.



So how did the interview go?


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 6, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Got back from Albuquerque yesterday around 5 PM, that was a lot of driving (round trip).  Didn't sleep very well the night before so the return trip was pretty much hell, by the time we got home my eyeballs were "bouncing".  I fell into bed when we got home and slept for 3 hours, up for a couple of hours then back to bed until I woke up at 3:30 this morning.  Went back to bed around 6 and finally got back up at 8:30.
> ...


Apparently okay but the wife found out they were only paying 36k, kinda put a damper on her enthusiasm, we have the El Paso one two weeks from now, we'll see what happens there before we make up our mind.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 6, 2015)

Just saw this posted by one of our local radio stations and it reminded me that New Mexico is the only state in the union that sometimes has to go an extra mile or two in order to convince people we are a state of the USA.     The New Mexico Magazine for as long as I can remember has a regular feature "One of our 50 is missing" relating incidents in which people--sometimes those in the U.S. or other state government--that didn't realize we were a state.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 6, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Well we'll keep our fingers crossed for you.


----------



## mdk (Feb 6, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning and Happy Friday all! I hope everyone has a great day.
> ...



I love horses! I spent quite a few years on a farm as kid/teen. My family has lived in this area for many generations and we are mainly farmers, miners, and, mill workers. Oddly enough, I got my love of flora and fauna from those years of back-breaking labor. I spent most of my time in the greenhouse or tending to the horses, pigs, chickens, and, cows. I try and visit the farm to go horseback riding several times a year but I haven't been able to since November. I am itching for nice long ride. We used to play "release" for hours in the cornfields. Though I do live in the city now I am still a country guy at heart.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 6, 2015)

mdk said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Refresh my memory mdk.  Where are you?  I've pretty much got everybody else located in my head at least to the region of the country where they are, but no clue where you are.  (Or I'm old and just forgot.)


----------



## mdk (Feb 6, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I am from the sticks of Western Pennsylvania but I live in Pittsburgh now.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 6, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Just saw this posted by one of our local radio stations and it reminded me that New Mexico is the only state in the union that sometimes has to go an extra mile or two in order to convince people we are a state of the USA.     The New Mexico Magazine for as long as I can remember has a regular feature "One of our 50 is missing" relating incidents in which people--sometimes those in the U.S. or other state government--that didn't realize we were a state.


There are times I still call it New Spain.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 6, 2015)

mdk said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


My condolences........


----------



## peach174 (Feb 6, 2015)

mdk said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...




My husband is from the sticks of the north west part of Pennsylvania.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 6, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Aw come on.  Lotsa neat peeps, including some of our Coffee Shoppers, live in Pennsylvania.  At any rate, MDK et all make it a more interesting place.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 6, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


Pittsburgh...... not Pennsy.........


----------



## mdk (Feb 6, 2015)

peach174 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Around the Warren or Crawford County Area? I have loads of friends in Erie County.


----------



## mdk (Feb 6, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



lol. I love it here. I don't ever want to leave the area. I do like to travel but this place is always home.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 6, 2015)

mdk said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


Honestly my last few experiences with Pittsburgh was over 20 years ago.  Every time I drove by it the area looked dirty, everything up to 10 miles out looked covered in soot, that's the visual I'm left with.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 6, 2015)

mdk said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



We have a good friend who lives in Philly.  She was the executor of my beloved cousin's estate--the cousin was Aunt Betty and Uncle Ed's only daughter which is mostly why Hombre and I are the only ones left to look after them - both are now 88.

The friend retired from a quite successful career with Merck, her husband I think retired from a law firm, and they started a new business operating gourmet popcorn kiosks in shopping malls, airports, et al--you know the fancy flavored popcorns that you pay an arm and a leg for?   They've been doing that for some time now but don't know how it is working out for them.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 6, 2015)

Most everyone I know from Pennsy live in the Lancaster/Lititz area.


----------



## mdk (Feb 6, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



20 years ago that would be exactly the visual the city projected. We suffered greatly when our heavy industry evaporated in 70's and 80's. We endured a mass exodus of citizens and those that stayed found the area decimated economically and ecologically. The last 20 years have been a real boon for the region as we have become cleaner, greener, and more importantly we now have a diversified economy. Pittsburgh is swiftly becoming one of the places to be nowadays. You can't open the paper without reading  about new major housing or commercial development. We still have our problems but we have turn the corner. It is an exciting time to be Pittsburgher.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 6, 2015)

mdk said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


Sooooo, economically and ecologically Pittsburgh was only reduced by 10%.........?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 6, 2015)

You guys in the coastal states, especially in the southeast, protect yourselves from mosquito bites.  Apparently a new and really vicious bug is being brought in there from the Caribbean:  Caribbean blues Mosquito virus is sickening more travelers - Houston Chronicle


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 6, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> You guys in the coastal states, especially in the southeast, protect yourselves from mosquito bites.  Apparently a new and really vicious bug is being brought in there from the Caribbean:  Caribbean blues Mosquito virus is sickening more travelers - Houston Chronicle



I protect myself from mosquitoes by not going outside.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 6, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > You guys in the coastal states, especially in the southeast, protect yourselves from mosquito bites.  Apparently a new and really vicious bug is being brought in there from the Caribbean:  Caribbean blues Mosquito virus is sickening more travelers - Houston Chronicle
> ...



LOL.  Me too recently.  But mosquitos are not a problem in Albuquerque.  We frequently keep our unscreened front door wide open in the fall and spring and nary see a mosquito--maybe get one fly a year.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...




I didn't see ChrisL's either till I just now read your post Foxfyre.
Yes it is just a coincidence, especially since neither one of us saw it at the time we posted
It's really funny. 
This must be pug Friday.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 6, 2015)

The Master Suite renovation officially begins at the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate this weekend.  The custom chest of drawers might be delivered, if my cabinet maker's driveway ever thaws out.  The bi-fold doors will be delivered next week.  The new television and soundbar and all the connective gizmos have been delivered.  Wallpaper and paint colors have been determined.  The ultra cool lighting and all the cedar lining for the two new large closets are already at home. 

That means this is destruction weekend.  I will be sleeping in the Great Hall on the sleeper sofa.  Daisy the Mutt will have to make an adjustment as the sleeper sofa is a twin size mattress, not affording her enough room to stretch out and find a comfortable spot in the center of the mattress.

I expect construction to begin next weekend and the Master Suite should be habitable sometime around the 25th.  It will be messy and totally inconvenient for the duration, but once it's finished it should be spectacular!

I'll post 'before' pictures, putting the room in the worst possible condition.  Look for after pictures, well, after.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 6, 2015)

mdk said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



McKean County, Kane


----------



## mdk (Feb 6, 2015)

peach174 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Truly a beautiful area, I've gone camping in McKean County on several occasions. The Allegheny National Forrest is one the best spots in the state to star gaze.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 6, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> The Master Suite renovation officially begins at the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate this weekend.  The custom chest of drawers might be delivered, if my cabinet maker's driveway ever thaws out.  The bi-fold doors will be delivered next week.  The new television and soundbar and all the connective gizmos have been delivered.  Wallpaper and paint colors have been determined.  The ultra cool lighting and all the cedar lining for the two new large closets are already at home.
> 
> That means this is destruction weekend.  I will be sleeping in the Great Hall on the sleeper sofa.  Daisy the Mutt will have to make an adjustment as the sleeper sofa is a twin size mattress, not affording her enough room to stretch out and find a comfortable spot in the center of the mattress.
> 
> ...



Yup.  I learned a long time ago that a sure fire way to generate postiive oohs and ahs were to show something at its worst in the 'before photos' before showing them the 'after'.  

But I'm a little jealous Nosmo.  We would dearly love to do some major remodeling, especially in the kitchen area and one of the back bedrooms, but alas, the funds just aren't there at this time.  And neither of us is willing to go back to work to get them.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 6, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > The Master Suite renovation officially begins at the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate this weekend.  The custom chest of drawers might be delivered, if my cabinet maker's driveway ever thaws out.  The bi-fold doors will be delivered next week.  The new television and soundbar and all the connective gizmos have been delivered.  Wallpaper and paint colors have been determined.  The ultra cool lighting and all the cedar lining for the two new large closets are already at home.
> ...


A sneek peek at the bed my cabinet maker is building:






Wallpaper and border:











Closet doors (two of 'em)


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 6, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Wow, that's beautiful.  I don't know many guys who fancy a canopy bed, but it sure is pretty


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 6, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


The canopy part is optional, but all the versions of A Christmas Carol put a canopy bed in Ebenezer Scrooge's bed chamber.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 6, 2015)

SFC Ollie 
A heads up to all the prayer warriors:  Many of you who are Ollie's friends know that Mrs. Ollie has been seriously ill.  She has been in rehab for some time and things were really looking up until this afternoon, when things have apparently taken a serious turn for the worse.  All of us who know Ollie love him dearly, so please put Mrs. O on your prayer and positive vibes agenda today.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 6, 2015)

Thank you Foxfyre
She is now on our prayer list.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 6, 2015)

Prayers up for Mrs. Ollie, Ollie, and Colonel.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 6, 2015)

Our Feb. Rain is almost here! Central coast is gonna get 2 to 3 inches of rain...YAY!! I have everything battened down and am eagerly awaiting the first onslaught. But, I KNOW the power is going to go poof cuz it always does. Got my candles prepped, got the ice machine in the freezer popping out some cubes to keep the fridge cold during the outage, got my books stacked and ready. I even got out some playing cards and the dominoes and put them by the candles. I is prepared!! Storm is supposed to hit tonight and go all the way thru to Sunday night. I hope it sticks around longer, then heads east to the mountains and it turns cold so we can have some snow pack for this spring and summer.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 6, 2015)

Wow. Been a long time since Ollie has been here so I had no clue Mrs Ollie was ill. I hope things turn back around again and she gets much better.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 6, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Our Feb. Rain is almost here! Central coast is gonna get 2 to 3 inches of rain...YAY!! I have everything battened down and am eagerly awaiting the first onslaught. But, I KNOW the power is going to go poof cuz it always does. Got my candles prepped, got the ice machine in the freezer popping out some cubes to keep the fridge cold during the outage, got my books stacked and ready. I even got out some playing cards and the dominoes and put them by the candles. I is prepared!! Storm is supposed to hit tonight and go all the way thru to Sunday night. I hope it sticks around longer, then heads east to the mountains and it turns cold so we can have some snow pack for this spring and summer.


2 to 3 inches? We call that Tuesday here.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 6, 2015)

We are so dry and thirsty here. Hell, I'd love for it to rain for 2 weeks straight!


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 6, 2015)

We can get better than 24" in a day here. 2 weeks of rain and we would be summoning Noah.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 6, 2015)

Maybe we need Noah nowadays, lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 6, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> SFC Ollie
> A heads up to all the prayer warriors:  Many of you who are Ollie's friends know that Mrs. Ollie has been seriously ill.  She has been in rehab for some time and things were really looking up until this afternoon, when things have apparently taken a serious turn for the worse.  All of us who know Ollie love him dearly, so please put Mrs. O on your prayer and positive vibes agenda today.



I don't know the poster, but I wish his wife the best.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie
> ...



Yes, Ollie left in protest of the new USMB software just about the time you came so ya'll missed each other.  He still pops in just to say hi once in a blue moon and I'm hoping that will become more frequent over time.  You would like each other.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 6, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Our Feb. Rain is almost here! Central coast is gonna get 2 to 3 inches of rain...YAY!! I have everything battened down and am eagerly awaiting the first onslaught. But, I KNOW the power is going to go poof cuz it always does. Got my candles prepped, got the ice machine in the freezer popping out some cubes to keep the fridge cold during the outage, got my books stacked and ready. I even got out some playing cards and the dominoes and put them by the candles. I is prepared!! Storm is supposed to hit tonight and go all the way thru to Sunday night. I hope it sticks around longer, then heads east to the mountains and it turns cold so we can have some snow pack for this spring and summer.



Sounds like you're nice and cozy!


----------



## Noomi (Feb 6, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Lucky you, Foxy. We have tons of the little buggers here, feasting on us!


----------



## Noomi (Feb 6, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> SFC Ollie
> A heads up to all the prayer warriors:  Many of you who are Ollie's friends know that Mrs. Ollie has been seriously ill.  She has been in rehab for some time and things were really looking up until this afternoon, when things have apparently taken a serious turn for the worse.  All of us who know Ollie love him dearly, so please put Mrs. O on your prayer and positive vibes agenda today.



Oh gosh no. I am thinking of them both this afternoon and into the evening. Lets hope things turn around.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 6, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
GW's daughter's friend Sachendra,
Ernie's friend and colleague Max and Mrs. Ernie,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Foxfyre's Aunt Betty,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Special prayers for Mrs. O and SFCOllie tonight,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 7, 2015)

And...drumroll...WE HAVE RAIN! I am going to go out there and stand in it! Hell, it's almost tropical. Feels like 65 degrees out there. NICE!
Gonna sleep with my window wide open so I can listen to it.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 7, 2015)

Just came in from out there to check the thermometer on the wall...it is 67! Love it. Going back out there and soak it in, then dry off, then crawl in my recliner that is conveniently right next to the window. Windchimes will sing me to sleep along with the rain.


----------



## Noomi (Feb 7, 2015)

Off early tomorrow to head up to see great auntie Helen to spread grans ashes. Going out for lunch afterward. Hope I don't cry too much! I miss gran a lot.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 7, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I miss SFC OLLIE.  He's one of the nicest guys you would ever want to know and a true friend of the military veteran.  He has a great sense of humor and is an all-around terrific person.  His only shortcoming, I suppose, is that he is a big Dallas Cowboy fan.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 7, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I miss Ollie too, but being a Cowboys fan is a positive attribute don't ya know?  

Good morning everybody.  Continued springlike weather here with temps in high 60's, maybe even 70 for the next several days.  Very un-February-ish.  Way too soon and terrible for the snowpack we need to be building.  But oh well.  Nothing to be done about it.

Stayed up late again last night and slept in.  Hombre and I are mulling what we want to fix for breakfast.  It is the last day he can eat before he starts a colonscopy prep tomorrow and I won't eat tomorrow in solidarity with him--would be just too cruel to eat in front of him.  

So what's everybody doing for fun this weekend?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 7, 2015)

SCORED!!!! Raining cats and dogs but I went to a yard sale anyway. She was closed due to rain but I rang the bell anyway. I got 2 half wine barrels, 2 park bences, oodles of HUGE clay pots, 3 HUGE garden frogs and last but not least...40 feet of wrought iron scalloped fence....all for 50 bucks! And since Mr Gracie is not home, she is going to deliver the fencing, benches and wine barrels cuz between her and I we could not lift it into her truck. Good thing she lives behind me and down a ways the next block over so she is close. Those things will be delivered this afternoon. I gave her half the money, the rest when she delivers. And I will tip her too for doing it. I am SO excited! Wish I could have seen what else she had but she said no....it was all buried in the garage. Bummer. But I'm happy with what I got!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 7, 2015)

Gracie said:


> SCORED!!!! Raining cats and dogs but I went to a yard sale anyway. She was closed due to rain but I rang the bell anyway. I got 2 half wine barrels, 2 park bences, oodles of HUGE clay pots, 3 HUGE garden frogs and last but not least...40 feet of wrought iron scalloped fence....all for 50 bucks! And since Mr Gracie is not home, she is going to deliver the fencing, benches and wine barrels cuz between her and I we could not lift it into her truck. Good thing she lives behind me and down a ways the next block over so she is close. Those things will be delivered this afternoon. I gave her half the money, the rest when she delivers. And I will tip her too for doing it. I am SO excited! Wish I could have seen what else she had but she said no....it was all buried in the garage. Bummer. But I'm happy with what I got!



Wow, that's quite a haul, Gracie.  I'm curious though.  What will you do with 40 feet of wrought iron scalloped fence?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 7, 2015)

Noomi said:


> Off early tomorrow to head up to see great auntie Helen to spread grans ashes. Going out for lunch afterward. Hope I don't cry too much! I miss gran a lot.



Sending you a Mama Fox ((hug)) for comfort.  The ash spreading ceremonies are emotional experiences for sure, but they also usually bring a measure of closure and peace too.


----------



## Spoonman (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 7, 2015)

Yesterday we were discussing places to live including Pittsburgh.  I inadvertently just ran across this article describing the most economical and retirement friendly places to retire.  And Pittsburgh was among the top 10.  Pittsburgh--you've come a long way baby.
10 Cheapest Places Where You ll Want to Retire - DailyFinance


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 7, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Yesterday we were discussing places to live including Pittsburgh.  I inadvertently just ran across this article describing the most economical and retirement friendly places to retire.  And Pittsburgh was among the top 10.  Pittsburgh--you've come a long way baby.
> 10 Cheapest Places Where You ll Want to Retire - DailyFinance


Folks who have never been here seem to think of Pittsburgh as is was fifty years ago.  I remember Mom mopping soot from my upper lip.  I remember shopping for school clothes at a shopping center across the river from a steel mill.  I loved watching them dump slag from the blast furnaces because it was all red and fiery and dangerous looking.

But today, the mills are gone, the rivers are clean to the point BassMasters held a bass fishing tournament here.  Health care and technology workers now outnumber steel workers.

Come on up!  You'll find a beautiful city located where three rivers meet.  You'll find a community that is friendlier, more down to eart and passionately in love with our sports teams.

Come Lent and you'll gain ten pounds, even in the season of privation.  Come summer and you'll find people playing on the rivers.  Come autumn and you'll find folks wondering at the colors of the hardwood forests and marching bands at high school football games.

My real estate tax bill came in the mail yesterday.  I owe the county less than $800.00!  Our mixed housing stock has everything from garish McMansions to modest post war cottages.  We never think of drought.  But we get only sixty clear sunny days a year.  We never think about forest fires because the rain falls here like clockwork.  We don't have an earthquake fault anywhere near us.  Sinkholes don't happen here because our geology is clay soil over limestone.  We don't get anything but rain from wandering hurricanes because it's a long walk to the beach, about 450 miles.

Take away snowy, cold winters and Pittsburgh might be the best place in America


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 7, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday we were discussing places to live including Pittsburgh.  I inadvertently just ran across this article describing the most economical and retirement friendly places to retire.  And Pittsburgh was among the top 10.  Pittsburgh--you've come a long way baby.
> ...



Actually I love cold, snowy winters.  But you live in Pittsburg proper, Nosmo?  I knew you were in Pennsylvania, but had you placed in a small town.   I wonder if you and mdk know each other and don't know it?


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 7, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


No, I don't live in Pottsburgh proper, but just across the state line.  I live in East Liverpool, Ohio.  Just where Pennsylvania, West Virginia and Ohio collide, the very crotch of the Tri-State area.  The city is about 30 miles up river from me.  Or twenty miles as a crow flies.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 7, 2015)

Oh yes.  Now I remember.  That puts you pretty close to where Ollie lives and that allowed the two of you to meet.  I remember now.  (And I really hate that USMB deleted that photo of the two of you together when they destroyed the earlier Coffee Shops.)


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 7, 2015)

Hey some of ya'll who have the time and hopefully the inclination, make a post or two in this thread.  Surely somebody on USMB has friends and ex friends here?
Friends Foes and Acquaintances US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 7, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > SCORED!!!! Raining cats and dogs but I went to a yard sale anyway. She was closed due to rain but I rang the bell anyway. I got 2 half wine barrels, 2 park bences, oodles of HUGE clay pots, 3 HUGE garden frogs and last but not least...40 feet of wrought iron scalloped fence....all for 50 bucks! And since Mr Gracie is not home, she is going to deliver the fencing, benches and wine barrels cuz between her and I we could not lift it into her truck. Good thing she lives behind me and down a ways the next block over so she is close. Those things will be delivered this afternoon. I gave her half the money, the rest when she delivers. And I will tip her too for doing it. I am SO excited! Wish I could have seen what else she had but she said no....it was all buried in the garage. Bummer. But I'm happy with what I got!
> ...



Last time I had a wrought iron fence project, it was so expensive, I had a local person build some.  Two 8" sections and it was still $700.  Of course it was built to my own design, so that was fun.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 7, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> No, I don't live in Pottsburgh proper, but just across the state line.  I live in East Liverpool, Ohio.  Just where Pennsylvania, West Virginia and Ohio collide, the very crotch of the Tri-State area.  The city is about 30 miles up river from me.  Or twenty miles as* a crow flies*.



Do all crows fly at the same speed?  How is it they fly in straight lines form one spot to another?  Can we use crows instead of GPS?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 7, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Sounds like Gracie got a really REALLY good deal then.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 7, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > No, I don't live in Pottsburgh proper, but just across the state line.  I live in East Liverpool, Ohio.  Just where Pennsylvania, West Virginia and Ohio collide, the very crotch of the Tri-State area.  The city is about 30 miles up river from me.  Or twenty miles as* a crow flies*.
> ...



I am maybe one of the world's most curious people.  But I can honestly say I have never bothered to watch how much a crow deviates from the flight plan when flying from Point A to Point B.  I may be too trusting, but I always trusted the theory that obviously they don't.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 7, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Not really. This woman is a flake. I gave her 40 bucks and said I would give her the other 10 when she delivered. I waited til 5pm and she never showed up. So hubby and I went back over there and loaded it all in his truck..or rather, HALF. We had to do two trips. And no fence. She changed her mind. So she STILL owes me 15 bucks. I got the stuff...minus the fence, but no money yet. She claims she will bring it over. Um hm. Just like her promise to deliver the stuff. Here is this gal, watching an old man and an old woman try to get it out of her truck and in to ours and she stands there jabbering about her sisters haircut and as soon as her sister gets back she will be over with the 15 bucks, sorry she didnt come sooner, blah blah blah. Yes, I got stuff. But it ain't 40 bucks worth. And one of the wine barrel bottoms fell out from rot. I will still use it but dayum. If you say you are going to do something, then DO IT. I have been waiting for her to drive half a block  since my first post. If we hadn't have gone over there and got it, it would STILL be in her truck..in the dark..with two old people trying to unload.

I keep tellilng hubby that we have to be careful now. People see old folks and think "stupid".

And I am STILL pissed off about the fence.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 7, 2015)

Got news for her. If she does not bring me my 15 bucks tonight..tomorrow she is going to find a flat tire on her fancy truck.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 7, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


----------



## Gracie (Feb 7, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Right now I am using lattice. We got that free from some guy here in town that was putting up new fence and had 8 panels. So...we went and got it and that is my fence in the back yard. Had to cut the whole yard in half due to water moratorium, plus mowing sucks. So now I have half a yard.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 7, 2015)

It's Saturday night...  Kind of quiet.  Mrs. BBD is watching tv.  Taco, naturally, is in her lap.  The other two dogs are asleep and so are the cats.  I want to party.  Nobody else is interested.  Mrs. BBD tells me to be quiet and not make so much noise cause she wants to watch some mushy movie on tv.  The other living things here are all in a coma.  Don't they know it's Saturday night???????????


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 7, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Ugh.  And you have no legal recourse either because it would be your word against hers that you paid the money.  Instead of vandalizing her truck though--if you got caught it could cost you a bunch more than a bit of satisfaction--I would put up a sign advising people not to pay for anything until they had it in their possession.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 7, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> It's Saturday night...  Kind of quiet.  Mrs. BBD is watching tv.  Taco, naturally, is in her lap.  The other two dogs are asleep and so are the cats.  I want to party.  Nobody else is interested.  Mrs. BBD tells me to be quiet and not make so much noise cause she wants to watch some mushy movie on tv.  The other living things here are all in a coma.  Don't they know it's Saturday night???????????



I've got a war game on my computer for situations like that BBD.  It allows me to take out my frustration blowing things up and stuff.  Plus its fun to play.  Good therapy.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 7, 2015)

Mr Gracie said he is going over there tomorrow to get the money. It isn't the money anyway. It's the principle. If she gives him a song and dance, then her tire gets poked. Fact. Maybe two tires, since it took us 2 trips and two lies about her not having change.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 7, 2015)

Hopefully you are simply the victim of poor timing and a misunderstanding.  Tomorrow will hopefully bring a happy resolution to the entire event.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 7, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Mr Gracie said he is going over there tomorrow to get the money. It isn't the money anyway. It's the principle. If she gives him a song and dance, then her tire gets poked. Fact. Maybe two tires, since it took us 2 trips and two lies about her not having change.



I'm confused...  In one post you say you gave her "half of the $50.00" which to me means $25.00.  In another post you say you gave her $40.00.  Then you say she owes you $15.00.  Maybe I need some more coffee or a math class.  It doesn't seem to add up for me.  Anyway, I highly recommend you not damage her vehicle in any way.  That would cause nothing but trouble for you.  Surely it would cost you more than the $15.00 you say she owes you to get yourself clear of the on-coming troubles you would encounter if you damaged her vehicle.  My advice is to just stay away and see if she brings you the money you say she owes you.  If not, write it off as a bad day.  I see more than $15.00 in "neighbor hassles" in your future if it all gets ugly.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 7, 2015)

The iron fence was not given in the transaction BBD, so I think that explains most of it.  Vent to us Gracie, not on the neighbor please.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 7, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> The iron fence was not given in the transaction BBD, so I think that explains most of it.  Vent to us Gracie, not on the neighbor please.



Maybe I overlooked that.  BTW, did I ever mention that I'm not the sharpest knife in the drawer?


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 7, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > The iron fence was not given in the transaction BBD, so I think that explains most of it.  Vent to us Gracie, not on the neighbor please.
> ...



I doubt that, Mrs. BBD seems like a good knife sharpener.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 7, 2015)

Total for all the stuff AND the fence was 50 bucks. I thought I gave her half. I looked in my purse and I actually gave her 40. When she didn't show up as promised, we went over there to get the first load of stuff...mainly the fence. She said she changed her mind on the fence. I said "I gave you 40 bucks and when you brought it over, I would give you the other 10. Right?" and she said yes, I was correct. I know we talked of giving her half up front the other half when delivered but I didn't have change and neither did she. Not at that time anyway. Second trip was a few hours later because she said she WAS coming to deliver it. When she didn't show by 5pm, I knew she wasn't planning on doing a damn thing. So we went to get the rest of it. I asked for the 15 bucks since there was no fence (total purchase for everything was 25.00..and I gave her 40...so my change would have been 15.00)...and when I asked for the 15 bucks since it was the last load and she did NOT deliver, she said her sister was getting a haircut and when she gets back she would bring over the 15 bucks. Um hm. She has no plans on doing a damn thing.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 7, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Mrs. BBD keeps a close eye on me because I require "adult supervision" almost all of the time.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 7, 2015)

Mr Gracie is PISSED. I'm trying not to be.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 7, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



I thought that was Taco's job?


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 7, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Mr Gracie is PISSED. I'm trying not to be.



I suggest a compromise of the money ($15) or you pay the full amount and get the fence.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 7, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Mr Gracie is PISSED. I'm trying not to be.



Some serious food for though:
. . .the California crime of vandalism includes a number of activities that you might not immediately think of. Some examples are:

During a fight with your husband, breaking some fine china that you own together;
"Keying" the car of someone you know as an act of revenge for something awful they've done to you; and
Writing your name in wet cement on a city sidewalk
. . .If the damage is worth less than four hundred dollars ($400), vandalism is still punishable by misdemeanor  penalties of up to one (1) year in county jail, and/or a maximum one thousand dollar ($1,000) fine.4. . .
California Vandalism Laws Penal Code 594 pc​
Really not worth the risk for $15.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 7, 2015)

Also, pretty easy to figure out who did it, given the length of time between incident and retaliation.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 7, 2015)

I guess luck is on my side cuz I just got back. I got in the car and drove over there to get my change. Either she was not there (her truck was in the driveway but her sisters car was gone) cuz nobody answered the door. I did not poke her tires. If the money is not in an envelope on my front door when I wake up tomorrow, I will muse on the best paybacks I can do. Maybe craiglist with her address and say she is a skanky thieving ho.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 7, 2015)

Keep a second envelope for bail money...


----------



## Gracie (Feb 7, 2015)

Gotta vent a sec. Gotta.

When I was much younger, I worked at a place similar to a 7/11. I worked the night shift. Boss said if anyone steals, let them because it is not worth me getting hurt over a stupid product. I nodded and said ok. But FUCK THAT SHIT. One day, two guys came in and then ran out the door with a case of beer. I jumped the counter and was after them before you could utter Jack Shit. I caught up with one of them...so he dropped the case. The beer cans went everywhere when the box opened up. I pelted the mutha with them. Then I went back to the store. By then, the other gal that worked there called the boss. He came down and said NEVER do that again. I said fire me then, because its the PRINCIPLE. Two girls working alone at night, assholes think they can get away with shit cuz we are GIRLS. Wrong.

Same thing now. That bitch thinks I am an old woman that has a hard time lifting heavy shit. I do. But I can still bite off a fucking nose and protect myself...and I am not to be taken advantage of. It's the PRINCIPLE. I'm achy, but I ain't dead yet. I trusted her, and she fucked me. Now I'm gonna fuck HER.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 7, 2015)

I hate people.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 7, 2015)

See, that is where me being a cat is handy Gracie.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 7, 2015)

About a month ago, a guy we trusted by doing business with him for over a year, came to the house to look at some stuff he wanted to buy. Silver candlesticks and whatnot. Some jewelry, etc. He STOLE an item. STOLE it right in front of our faces. So now we can't trust people to buy stuff we have dealt with before and trusted, and now we have to watch EVERYTHING we do at yard sales too. This sucks. And it pisses me off.

PISSED OFF. 

I need to meditate.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 7, 2015)

...or pat your favorite cat between the ears and itch his back....


----------



## Gracie (Feb 7, 2015)

She is dead. 

Ok. I did a quick mental count in my head. I gave the ho 40 bucks. 10 bucks each for the 2 benches comes to 20. All the pots I got, plus some garden art (frogs and a cute little elf cabin thingy not very big but adorable), a plant stand, two wine barrels...another 20 bucks. So I spent 40 bucks and didn't get the fence. Ok. I still got a deal. 
I hope she chokes on the 15 bucks and karmic justice smacks her upside the head but it won't be by my hand. 

However, from this day forward, I will be very wary of ANYONE I do business with and consider them all crooks.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 7, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


----------



## Sherry (Feb 7, 2015)

[QUOTE="Gracie, post: 10709769, member: 42649"]
*She is dead.* 

Ok. I did a quick mental count in my head. I gave the ho 40 bucks. 10 bucks each for the 2 benches comes to 20. All the pots I got, plus some garden art (frogs and a cute little elf cabin thingy not very big but adorable), a plant stand, two wine barrels...another 20 bucks. So I spent 40 bucks and didn't get the fence. Ok. I still got a deal.
I hope she chokes on the 15 bucks and karmic justice smacks her upside the head but it won't be by my hand.

However, from this day forward, I will be very wary of ANYONE I do business with and consider them all crooks.[/QUOTE]

Considering your previous posts, are you trying to give us all a heart attack??


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 7, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Both my parents were from Philly.  Lots of family still there.  I've loads of cousins, uncles, etc., who have played in various mummers bands.  I always liked the New Years polka parties...what a HOOT!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 7, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > You guys in the coastal states, especially in the southeast, protect yourselves from mosquito bites.  Apparently a new and really vicious bug is being brought in there from the Caribbean:  Caribbean blues Mosquito virus is sickening more travelers - Houston Chronicle
> ...


I, too, protect myself from those types of mosquitoes by not going "Outside".  We have plenty of our own mosquitoes, thank you!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 7, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Nice, NoSmo!  Just goes to prove that the gals haven't got the decorator's market cornered!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 7, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> SFC Ollie
> A heads up to all the prayer warriors:  Many of you who are Ollie's friends know that Mrs. Ollie has been seriously ill.  She has been in rehab for some time and things were really looking up until this afternoon, when things have apparently taken a serious turn for the worse.  All of us who know Ollie love him dearly, so please put Mrs. O on your prayer and positive vibes agenda today.


OMG! Foxy.  That's tragic.  No wonder he's been gone.  Life requires some attention, sometimes.  My best hopes and wishes are going his way...and her's.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 7, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Our Feb. Rain is almost here! Central coast is gonna get 2 to 3 inches of rain...YAY!! I have everything battened down and am eagerly awaiting the first onslaught. But, I KNOW the power is going to go poof cuz it always does. Got my candles prepped, got the ice machine in the freezer popping out some cubes to keep the fridge cold during the outage, got my books stacked and ready. I even got out some playing cards and the dominoes and put them by the candles. I is prepared!! Storm is supposed to hit tonight and go all the way thru to Sunday night. I hope it sticks around longer, then heads east to the mountains and it turns cold so we can have some snow pack for this spring and summer.


Hey, Gracie!  You're in the Pacific NW, aren't you?  If I get down that way, I'd love to buy you lunch!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 7, 2015)

Extra prayer and/or positive vibes for Mrs. O everybody.  The situation has not improved.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 7, 2015)

Gracie said:


> She is dead.
> 
> Ok. I did a quick mental count in my head. I gave the ho 40 bucks. 10 bucks each for the 2 benches comes to 20. All the pots I got, plus some garden art (frogs and a cute little elf cabin thingy not very big but adorable), a plant stand, two wine barrels...another 20 bucks. So I spent 40 bucks and didn't get the fence. Ok. I still got a deal.
> I hope she chokes on the 15 bucks and karmic justice smacks her upside the head but it won't be by my hand.
> ...


Don't let creeps like this cause you problems, Gracie.  They are not worth damaging yourself.  But do be careful!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 7, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Our Feb. Rain is almost here! Central coast is gonna get 2 to 3 inches of rain...YAY!! I have everything battened down and am eagerly awaiting the first onslaught. But, I KNOW the power is going to go poof cuz it always does. Got my candles prepped, got the ice machine in the freezer popping out some cubes to keep the fridge cold during the outage, got my books stacked and ready. I even got out some playing cards and the dominoes and put them by the candles. I is prepared!! Storm is supposed to hit tonight and go all the way thru to Sunday night. I hope it sticks around longer, then heads east to the mountains and it turns cold so we can have some snow pack for this spring and summer.
> ...


Central coast, hon. Half way twixt SF and LA. If you do come thisaway, I would love to have you buy me lunch, lol.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 7, 2015)

Sherry said:


> [QUOTE="Gracie, post: 10709769, member: 42649"]
> *She is dead.*
> 
> Ok. I did a quick mental count in my head. I gave the ho 40 bucks. 10 bucks each for the 2 benches comes to 20. All the pots I got, plus some garden art (frogs and a cute little elf cabin thingy not very big but adorable), a plant stand, two wine barrels...another 20 bucks. So I spent 40 bucks and didn't get the fence. Ok. I still got a deal.
> ...



Considering your previous posts, are you trying to give us all a heart attack??[/QUOTE]
lol. My CAT is dead. Not the skank crooked ho. LOL


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 7, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
GW's daughter's friend Sachendra,
Ernie's friend and colleague Max and Mrs. Ernie,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Foxfyre's Aunt Betty,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Sherry (Feb 8, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > [QUOTE="Gracie, post: 10709769, member: 42649"]
> ...


lol. My CAT is dead. Not the skank crooked ho. LOL[/QUOTE]

Awww shit...I'm so sorry, Gracie.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 8, 2015)

Pretties is with Gracie. I'm jealous. But at peace that they are together.


----------



## Sherry (Feb 8, 2015)

Crazy late night commercials...horrifying AND hysterical.


----------



## Noomi (Feb 8, 2015)

The ash spreading ceremony for gran was hilarious, I have to say. Normally such events would be sad, but something happened to day that made everyone laugh, and I have such great memories of today.

When we arrived at the church, a black and white cat was wandering around. Apparently, this cat was a stray who often hung around the church - and no wonder, the number of people who stopped to pet him!

In the church, halfway during the service, the cat entered, and padded up the aisle. He stopped in the middle of aisle and flopped onto his belly before proceeding to lick his paws with vigor. Then he jumped up and bounded onto the wooden alter where the candles were burning. 

He came a little too close to one of the candles, and his tail started to smoulder. Smoke started to billow, and the congregation, who were singing a hymn at the time, all stopped and gasped as the misfortune of this poor moggy. The assistant priest had to stop what she was doing and remove the cat, carrying him outside.







Then, while we were outside, ready for the ceremony to scatter grans ashes into the hole prepared in the memorial garden, the cat decided it would drink the Holy water:






He then proceeded over to the hole (as shown in pic) and stick a curious paw into it, before trying to crawl into it. I had to step forward and grab the cat before he did his business in the hole!

The cat was okay, though. No burns to his tail, but he did spend the rest of the morning purring like a mad thing with all the cuddles he was given!


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 8, 2015)

Sherry said:


> [QUOTE="Gracie, post: 10709769, member: 42649"]
> *She is dead.*
> 
> Ok. I did a quick mental count in my head. I gave the ho 40 bucks. 10 bucks each for the 2 benches comes to 20. All the pots I got, plus some garden art (frogs and a cute little elf cabin thingy not very big but adorable), a plant stand, two wine barrels...another 20 bucks. So I spent 40 bucks and didn't get the fence. Ok. I still got a deal.
> ...



Considering your previous posts, are you trying to give us all a heart attack??[/QUOTE]

Focus on the important stuff Sherry!  I"M NOT HER FAVORITE CAT!!!

I haz a sad.


----------



## Spoonman (Feb 8, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Yesterday we were discussing places to live including Pittsburgh.  I inadvertently just ran across this article describing the most economical and retirement friendly places to retire.  And Pittsburgh was among the top 10.  Pittsburgh--you've come a long way baby.
> 10 Cheapest Places Where You ll Want to Retire - DailyFinance


Pittsburgh is a city that has made an amazing transformation.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 8, 2015)

Noomi said:


> The ash spreading ceremony for gran was hilarious, I have to say. Normally such events would be sad, but something happened to day that made everyone laugh, and I have such great memories of today.
> 
> When we arrived at the church, a black and white cat was wandering around. Apparently, this cat was a stray who often hung around the church - and no wonder, the number of people who stopped to pet him!
> 
> ...



And who knows.  Maybe your Gran had a hand in all that.  I like to think so anyway.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 8, 2015)

Spoonman said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday we were discussing places to live including Pittsburgh.  I inadvertently just ran across this article describing the most economical and retirement friendly places to retire.  And Pittsburgh was among the top 10.  Pittsburgh--you've come a long way baby.
> ...



Apparently so.  One thing I have learned in my increasingly long life is that almost nothing stays the same.  Change is inevitable.  Sometimes it isn't change for the better.  And sometimes it is.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 8, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  Today is colonoscopy prep day for Hombre so he's on a clear liquid diet.  I'm going on it with him in solidarity as I don't have the heart to eat real food in front of him.

Otherwise another beautiful spring day in early February.  High 60's forecast for highs through Tuesday until we get a brief cool down when Gracie's storm works its way this far east.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 8, 2015)

Spoonman said:


>


When I worked with him in 1980, he was a man and still in amazing shape.


----------



## Sherry (Feb 8, 2015)

Happy Sunday


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 8, 2015)

The wife wanted to go on another road trip yesterday (escapism......).  Since she's never been to Oklahoma I took her to Boise City.  Not much there but they do have a local "museum", part of that museum is a house which when I first saw/walked in it I claimed it was designed by a student of Frank Lloyd Wright, sure enough it was designed and built buy Bruce Goff who studied under Wright and eventually became his partner.     

It's considered one of Goffs more "conservative" designs.






On the way back went north to Lincoln, co then west on 160 through a small town, Pritchett, that was virtually a ghost town, all two lane roads.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 8, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> The iron fence was not given in the transaction BBD, so I think that explains most of it.  Vent to us Gracie, not on the neighbor please.


I would be over there with a small army loading the wrought iron fence. She made a deal and anyone with an ounce of honor would stick to the deal.

Revenge IS sweet, but it must be gotten in such a way that your target knows where it came from, but can't either prove or prosecute it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 8, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Spill over from another thread?


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 8, 2015)

I guess, but Jenner is a Connecticut boy. We worked together on a 3 wheeled recumbent bicycle he rode in a human powered vehicle competition.
I was able to get the trike up to 60MPH, but he could sustain 75 for a mile. He could spend an hour riding his ass off and his hair wasn't even mussed.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 8, 2015)

A funny thing happened today.  On the way to church this morning we encountered 3 turkeys.  They were in the middle of the road so I had to stop to keep from hitting them.  They would not get out of the way.  Mrs. BBD rolled her window down and made some gobbling sounds like a turkey would do and they all ran over to her side of the vehicle and were gobbling back at her.  This went on for about 2 minutes.  Slowly I drove away so I wouldn't run over any of them.  When we were coming back home from church the turkeys were still there in the middle of the road blocking it so we had to stop again or either run over them.  Mrs. BBD rolled her window down and started gobbling at the turkeys again and sure enough, they all ran to her side of the vehicle and they had a nice long chat.  As I slowly drove off, I looked in my rear view mirror and the 3 turkeys were running behind the car trying to keep up with us.  I find this very strange but really funny.  What are the odds of those turkeys still being there when we were coming home from church?  Makes me scratch my chin and wonder...


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 8, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> A funny thing happened today.  On the way to church this morning we encountered 3 turkeys.  They were in the middle of the road so I had to stop to keep from hitting them.  They would not get out of the way.  Mrs. BBD rolled her window down and made some gobbling sounds like a turkey would do and they all ran over to her side of the vehicle and were gobbling back at her.  This went on for about 2 minutes.  Slowly I drove away so I wouldn't run over any of them.  When we were coming back home from church the turkeys were still there in the middle of the road blocking it so we had to stop again or either run over them.  Mrs. BBD rolled her window down and started gobbling at the turkeys again and sure enough, they all ran to her side of the vehicle and they had a nice long chat.  As I slowly drove off, I looked in my rear view mirror and the 3 turkeys were running behind the car trying to keep up with us.  I find this very strange but really funny.  What are the odds of those turkeys still being there when we were coming home from church?  Makes me scratch my chin and wonder...


I do believe, I would have opened the car door and took them home for dinner.


----------



## Sherry (Feb 8, 2015)

I could really go for a turkey sandwich.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 8, 2015)

BBD's story reminded me not only did the wife get to see what the Oklahoma plains look like....... (flat......) she got to see her first road runner, it cut across the road in front of us on rte 160 in Colorado........  Didn't expect to see one that far north but the habitat maps show a sliver of area going up into southeastern Colorado where we drove through.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 8, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> A funny thing happened today.  On the way to church this morning we encountered 3 turkeys.  They were in the middle of the road so I had to stop to keep from hitting them.  They would not get out of the way.  Mrs. BBD rolled her window down and made some gobbling sounds like a turkey would do and they all ran over to her side of the vehicle and were gobbling back at her.  This went on for about 2 minutes.  Slowly I drove away so I wouldn't run over any of them.  When we were coming back home from church the turkeys were still there in the middle of the road blocking it so we had to stop again or either run over them.  Mrs. BBD rolled her window down and started gobbling at the turkeys again and sure enough, they all ran to her side of the vehicle and they had a nice long chat.  As I slowly drove off, I looked in my rear view mirror and the 3 turkeys were running behind the car trying to keep up with us.  I find this very strange but really funny.  What are the odds of those turkeys still being there when we were coming home from church?  Makes me scratch my chin and wonder...



Domestic turkeys?  Or wild turkeys?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 8, 2015)

Turkeys really are pretty intelligent as birds go.  They aren't cockatiels, but they are trainable to a certain extent, and they can be very territorial.  Folks over on the east side of our state use them like watch dogs and they are pretty much as effective while not creating the liability that a protective dog can create.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 8, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > A funny thing happened today.  On the way to church this morning we encountered 3 turkeys.  They were in the middle of the road so I had to stop to keep from hitting them.  They would not get out of the way.  Mrs. BBD rolled her window down and made some gobbling sounds like a turkey would do and they all ran over to her side of the vehicle and were gobbling back at her.  This went on for about 2 minutes.  Slowly I drove away so I wouldn't run over any of them.  When we were coming back home from church the turkeys were still there in the middle of the road blocking it so we had to stop again or either run over them.  Mrs. BBD rolled her window down and started gobbling at the turkeys again and sure enough, they all ran to her side of the vehicle and they had a nice long chat.  As I slowly drove off, I looked in my rear view mirror and the 3 turkeys were running behind the car trying to keep up with us.  I find this very strange but really funny.  What are the odds of those turkeys still being there when we were coming home from church?  Makes me scratch my chin and wonder...
> ...



Wild turkeys.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 8, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Wow, those are pretty skittish. Maybe somebody has been feeding them though and they were especially hungry?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 8, 2015)

Spoonman said:


>



  That's so hilarious!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 8, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > [QUOTE="Gracie, post: 10709769, member: 42649"]
> ...



Focus on the important stuff Sherry!  I"M NOT HER FAVORITE CAT!!!

I haz a sad.[/QUOTE]


Will you be my new kitty? Will you purrrrrr for me? Ok. C'mere lil kitty. I hug you and kiss you and call you George.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 8, 2015)

hello friends,
Mrs O has had a rough time since October. SHe's been in and out of the hospital 3 times and finally was admitted to a short term rehab facility, she had been there 2 weeks and doing great, almost ready to come home when she became confused and sort of shut down.
So far they have ruled out high ammonia levels and stroke. They think she has a slight case of pneumonia, but that doesn't cause all her problems. Today they did a full CT Scan and they poured some dye into her stomach and were doing a second one when I left the hospital about an hour ago.
hopefully they will figure out what is wrong so they can treat it.

So far she has had our family Doctor, a gastroenterologist, An neurology specialist, a cardiologist,a pulmonary specialist, and a podiatrist working on her....

Thanks for the prayers.....


----------



## Sherry (Feb 8, 2015)

SFC Ollie said:


> hello friends,
> Mrs O has had a rough time since October. SHe's been in and out of the hospital 3 times and finally was admitted to a short term rehab facility, she had been there 2 weeks and doing great, almost ready to come home when she became confused and sort of shut down.
> So far they have ruled out high ammonia levels and stroke. They think she has a slight case of pneumonia, but that doesn't cause all her problems. Today they did a full CT Scan and they poured some dye into her stomach and were doing a second one when I left the hospital about an hour ago.
> hopefully they will figure out what is wrong so they can treat it.
> ...



Prayers and good vibes sent for Mrs O...Ollie, please make sure that you're taking care of yourself as well.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 8, 2015)

SFC Ollie said:


> hello friends,
> Mrs O has had a rough time since October. SHe's been in and out of the hospital 3 times and finally was admitted to a short term rehab facility, she had been there 2 weeks and doing great, almost ready to come home when she became confused and sort of shut down.
> So far they have ruled out high ammonia levels and stroke. They think she has a slight case of pneumonia, but that doesn't cause all her problems. Today they did a full CT Scan and they poured some dye into her stomach and were doing a second one when I left the hospital about an hour ago.
> hopefully they will figure out what is wrong so they can treat it.
> ...


Hopefully they're looking at what medications she takes, as we age the liver can get less efficient at removing "toxins" from our bodies, this is true with medications which can build up, become toxic and create confusion (dementia like problems).


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 8, 2015)

Continued prayers both you both, my friend.


----------



## Noomi (Feb 8, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > The ash spreading ceremony for gran was hilarious, I have to say. Normally such events would be sad, but something happened to day that made everyone laugh, and I have such great memories of today.
> ...



My mum is convinced it was gran come back to say goodbye.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 8, 2015)

SFC Ollie said:


> hello friends,
> Mrs O has had a rough time since October. SHe's been in and out of the hospital 3 times and finally was admitted to a short term rehab facility, she had been there 2 weeks and doing great, almost ready to come home when she became confused and sort of shut down.
> So far they have ruled out high ammonia levels and stroke. They think she has a slight case of pneumonia, but that doesn't cause all her problems. Today they did a full CT Scan and they poured some dye into her stomach and were doing a second one when I left the hospital about an hour ago.
> hopefully they will figure out what is wrong so they can treat it.
> ...



We'll keep them coming Ollie.  And you take care of you too.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 8, 2015)

SFC Ollie said:


> hello friends,
> Mrs O has had a rough time since October. SHe's been in and out of the hospital 3 times and finally was admitted to a short term rehab facility, she had been there 2 weeks and doing great, almost ready to come home when she became confused and sort of shut down.
> So far they have ruled out high ammonia levels and stroke. They think she has a slight case of pneumonia, but that doesn't cause all her problems. Today they did a full CT Scan and they poured some dye into her stomach and were doing a second one when I left the hospital about an hour ago.
> hopefully they will figure out what is wrong so they can treat it.
> ...



How sad.  I wish you and your wife the best and hope she makes a full recovery.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 8, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> BBD's story reminded me not only did the wife get to see what the Oklahoma plains look like....... (flat......) she got to see her first road runner, it cut across the road in front of us on rte 160 in Colorado........  Didn't expect to see one that far north but the habitat maps show a sliver of area going up into southeastern Colorado where we drove through.



All I can think of is the Road Runner cartoon.  Meep-meep!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 8, 2015)

SFC Ollie said:


> hello friends,
> Mrs O has had a rough time since October. SHe's been in and out of the hospital 3 times and finally was admitted to a short term rehab facility, she had been there 2 weeks and doing great, almost ready to come home when she became confused and sort of shut down.
> So far they have ruled out high ammonia levels and stroke. They think she has a slight case of pneumonia, but that doesn't cause all her problems. Today they did a full CT Scan and they poured some dye into her stomach and were doing a second one when I left the hospital about an hour ago.
> hopefully they will figure out what is wrong so they can treat it.
> ...



Dear Friend Ollie -
I will continue to pray for Mrs. Ollie's condition to improve and for her complete recovery.  I will also continue to pray for you to have the strength, wisdom and support you need during this difficult time.  Both of you are in our hearts and our best wishes go out to you, Mrs. Ollie and your family.  May God bless.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 9, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
GW's daughter's friend Sachendra,
Ernie's friend and colleague Max and Mrs. Ernie,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Foxfyre's Aunt Betty,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 9, 2015)

Sitting here drinking my second cup of coffee this morning and giving some thought about Valentine's Day, which is this coming Saturday.  It's the day we set aside once a year to bestow romance upon all of those we hold dear in our hearts.  I have decided on what I shall give Mrs. BBD for a Valentine's Day present.  She has been talking about wanting a new vacuum cleaner for several months now.  I'm thinking that nothing could sing out "I Love You" better and louder than a new vacuum cleaner.  Sometimes I amaze myself with the thoughts of how romantic I can be...  I'm thinking I should score pretty big with this idea.  What do you think, Coffee Shop crew?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 9, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Sitting here drinking my second cup of coffee this morning and giving some thought about Valentine's Day, which is this coming Saturday.  It's the day we set aside once a year to bestow romance upon all of those we hold dear in our hearts.  I have decided on what I shall give Mrs. BBD for a Valentine's Day present.  She has been talking about wanting a new vacuum cleaner for several months now.  I'm thinking that nothing could sing out "I Love You" better and louder than a new vacuum cleaner.  Sometimes I amaze myself with the thoughts of how romantic I can be...  I'm thinking I should score pretty big with this idea.  What do you think, Coffee Shop crew?



I think a better plan might be to ask her to pick her Valentine's Day gift of choice unless she is one who really likes surprises.    (I personally much prefer to anticipate getting something I really really want rather than being surprised with something I would not have chosen for myself.)

Valentine's Day is also our wedding anniversary, and in later years we generally celebrate by getting ourselves something we both want.  This year it may be a new household phone system.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Feb 9, 2015)

BBD....I'm pretty sure nothing says love like a new vacuum cleaner.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 9, 2015)

Bought my Ex a washer and a drier for Valentine's Day once. Spent big bucks and it was a total surprise, but she is still my ex wife.

70 degrees and clear in Foley. Spring has sprung! We should top out about 74.
We're looking at highs of 65 to 70 through next Monday and no rain through next Tuesday. Might just get out the tiller and get the garden ready for some taters.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 9, 2015)

Okay, off to get cleaned up and in an hour we will leave to go get Hombre's colonoscopy over with.  Alas, this is probably the last one he'll ever get to have, and hecky darn, they're so much fun too.  

So ya'll hold the fort and we'll catch you later.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 9, 2015)

SFC Ollie said:


> hello friends,
> Mrs O has had a rough time since October. SHe's been in and out of the hospital 3 times and finally was admitted to a short term rehab facility, she had been there 2 weeks and doing great, almost ready to come home when she became confused and sort of shut down.
> So far they have ruled out high ammonia levels and stroke. They think she has a slight case of pneumonia, but that doesn't cause all her problems. Today they did a full CT Scan and they poured some dye into her stomach and were doing a second one when I left the hospital about an hour ago.
> hopefully they will figure out what is wrong so they can treat it.
> ...



Our prayers continue for her and you Ollie.
Be sure and take care of yourself too, because we all care and love both of you.
I know It's hard to do especially when we worry about our loved ones, but you must keep yourself well, in order to continue to be the caregiver.
Colonel needs you well for him too.


----------



## Sherry (Feb 9, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Sitting here drinking my second cup of coffee this morning and giving some thought about Valentine's Day, which is this coming Saturday.  It's the day we set aside once a year to bestow romance upon all of those we hold dear in our hearts.  I have decided on what I shall give Mrs. BBD for a Valentine's Day present.  She has been talking about wanting a new vacuum cleaner for several months now.  I'm thinking that nothing could sing out "I Love You" better and louder than a new vacuum cleaner.  Sometimes I amaze myself with the thoughts of how romantic I can be...  I'm thinking I should score pretty big with this idea.  What do you think, Coffee Shop crew?



It depends on the woman, but you know her best.

I think a lot of men have the best of intentions when they get their wife something that they see as helping make life easier in performing the duties of a Domestic Goddess. Some women would certainly be appreciative, while others would prefer a more "romantic" gift. Also, many men would love items such as electric saws, drills, etc which they use in performing their handyman duties, so they assume women would get just as excited about a new "tool".


----------



## Swagger (Feb 9, 2015)

Going back to when I was old enough to begin buying birthday and Christmas presents for my brothers and parents, I was inducted into a tradition among male family members whereby we'd buy each other a proper present and a joke present. Such was the competitive spirit encouraged by my father - and the warped sense of humour that's been handed down through generation to generation - we'd often find ourselves looking forward to opening what we all knew would be an outrageously inappropriate gift. Like the when I gave my father a book covering the heinous murders perpetrated by Fred and Rose West for Christmas. Or the time my brother Gavin bought our uncle a pair of Nike Air Force 1s for his eightieth birthday. Anyway, seeing as Jenna harbours a rather dark sense of humour herself, I inducted her into the tradition on our first Valentine's Day by buying her a seed catalogue. She hasn't really got the hang of it, but I know she appreciates the effort I go to towards making her laugh before throwing whatever daft or inappropriate novelty back at me. This year she's getting a Haynes Owners' Manual on the '87 - '92 production run of the Volvo 440.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 9, 2015)

It is still snowing like crazy here.  I think we got like a foot more snow between yesterday and today.  It is really cold out there too.  AND, I just heard on the news that we are supposed to get another storm some time towards the middle or end of the week . . .  I think that's when it was.  No matter, I'm sure they'll change their forecast six times before then.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 9, 2015)

Ouchie!  I just ran over my big toe with the door and broke my big toenail like half way down and I don't have any Band-Aids!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 9, 2015)

Tape works!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 9, 2015)

Well, the vacuum cleaner gift for Mrs. BBD isn't going to pan out.  She has quilting at the church with all the sewing hens tomorrow and is leaving at noon to go to Rockford.  She has a sewing class there that begins at 5:30 pm.  I asked why she was leaving quilting so early to go to Rockford and she said that before the sewing class she was going to stop by the store and buy herself a new vacuum cleaner.  Looks like it's back to the drawing board for me.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 9, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Well, the vacuum cleaner gift for Mrs. BBD isn't going to pan out.  She has quilting at the church with all the sewing hens tomorrow and is leaving at noon to go to Rockford.  She has a sewing class there that begins at 5:30 pm.  I asked why she was leaving quilting so early to go to Rockford and she said that before the sewing class she was going to stop by the store and buy herself a new vacuum cleaner.  Looks like it's back to the drawing board for me.



Hey!  Maybe you could get her a drawing board.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 9, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> It is still snowing like crazy here.  I think we got like a foot more snow between yesterday and today.  It is really cold out there too.  AND, I just heard on the news that we are supposed to get another storm some time towards the middle or end of the week . . .  I think that's when it was.  No matter, I'm sure they'll change their forecast six times before then.



It just isn't fair Chris.  We need somewhere to file complaints re weather distribution.  Ya'll are getting way more snow than you want and we are desperate for snow pack here with no precipitation of any kind in sight and temperatures melting what little we had.    But oh goodness, your poor toe.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 9, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Well, the vacuum cleaner gift for Mrs. BBD isn't going to pan out.  She has quilting at the church with all the sewing hens tomorrow and is leaving at noon to go to Rockford.  She has a sewing class there that begins at 5:30 pm.  I asked why she was leaving quilting so early to go to Rockford and she said that before the sewing class she was going to stop by the store and buy herself a new vacuum cleaner.  Looks like it's back to the drawing board for me.


I have a drawing/drafting table I'm not using right now.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 10, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > It is still snowing like crazy here.  I think we got like a foot more snow between yesterday and today.  It is really cold out there too.  AND, I just heard on the news that we are supposed to get another storm some time towards the middle or end of the week . . .  I think that's when it was.  No matter, I'm sure they'll change their forecast six times before then.
> ...



Oh thanks, Foxy.  My toenail is better now, as long as I don't get it caught on anything.  I've got plenty more tape!    That is one of those things that you do and say, oh no, that's really going to hurt!"  

I would gladly send you some snow!


----------



## peach174 (Feb 10, 2015)

Morning

It's been rather warm here. In the 80's for the last two days.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 10, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Morning
> 
> It's been rather warm here. In the 80's for the last two days.



I'm soooo jealous.  Lol.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 10, 2015)

Well, it's Tuesday morning.  It's "Two For Tuesday" so have another cup of coffee!


----------



## WelfareQueen (Feb 10, 2015)

Foxy.....this one seemed perfect for you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 10, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  The colonoscopy went well for Hombre and the doc said no polyps and no other issues and that will be the last one for him unless any unusual symptoms develop that warrant investigation.

But we're both a bit under the weather this morning so will take it easy today.  Temperatures will be climbing out of the 30's soon - beautiful day here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 10, 2015)

Oh and a heads up to those who contacted me about that site that seemed to be off the grid the last couple of days.  It seems to be back for now.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 10, 2015)

Another beautiful day in the neighborhood!
A lot cooler than yesterday. We should top out about 60 after seeing 76 about 2 yesterday afternoon.
It's February and I had the AC on at Doc's.

The poker gods continue to be unkind so I sat out the 2nd tournament last night. I'm playing well, just zero luck.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 10, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Another beautiful day in the neighborhood!
> A lot cooler than yesterday. We should top out about 60 after seeing 76 about 2 yesterday afternoon.
> It's February and I had the AC on at Doc's.
> 
> The poker gods continue to be unkind so I sat out the 2nd tournament last night. I'm playing well, just zero luck.



They say there is really no such thing as 'luck', but I don't believe it.  We had those dry spells back in the days when we used to go to Laughlin and Vegas.  Sometimes it was just uncanny that everything seemed to work--we never won really really big but we could have fun for a few days without losing a significant amount either and all in all it was a cheap vacation that included all the amenities.  And then there are those times that nothing seemed to click and the money we had allocated to have fun with drained away steadily.  It simply is not fun when it is that way.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 10, 2015)

What is wrong with candy, flowers and a card for Valentine's Day?  Why complicate things?


----------



## boedicca (Feb 10, 2015)

Ewwwww..  This is so Only In California.

A friend of mine (we used to work together) is having a baby via a surrogate mother.   At lunch yesterday, she told me about how she chose the surrogate mother.  One of the ones she rejected was used by our former boss and his wife.  Although the surrogate was quite nice, she thought it was just too weird to use the same one as somebody she knew.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 10, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> What is wrong with candy, flowers and a card for Valentine's Day?  Why complicate things?



At your age I appreciated candy, flowers, and a card too.  These days, however, 'romance' is just as important and love is just as strong and necessary to a healthy life as it ever was, but priorities do change and different things thrill us.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 10, 2015)

boedicca said:


> Ewwwww..  This is so Only In California.
> 
> A friend of mine (we used to work together) is having a baby via a surrogate mother.   At lunch yesterday, she told me about how she chose the surrogate mother.  One of the ones she rejected was used by our former boss and his wife.  Although the surrogate was quite nice, she thought it was just too weird to use the same one as somebody she knew.



I have no clue how I would go about finding a surrogate mother.   I was blessed to conceive, carry, and deliver my kids.  But, having done that, it amazes me that there are women who like being pregnant so much they do it as a business?


----------



## boedicca (Feb 10, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Ewwwww..  This is so Only In California.
> ...




Apparently, there are bunches of them in Southern California, so that is the place to go in search of one.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 10, 2015)

boedicca said:


> Ewwwww..  This is so Only In California.
> 
> A friend of mine (we used to work together) is having a baby via a surrogate mother.   At lunch yesterday, she told me about how she chose the surrogate mother.  One of the ones she rejected was used by our former boss and his wife.  Although the surrogate was quite nice, she thought it was just too weird to use the same one as somebody she knew.



Too bad more people don't adopt.  Lots of kids need homes and parents.  Imagine growing up with no parents?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 10, 2015)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Okay.  I'll keep that in mind.  Hombre doesn't even want to adopt a puppy these days though.  I can just imagine his reaction if I suggested we hire a surrogate mother.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 10, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Another beautiful day in the neighborhood!
> ...


There's a lot of luck in Texas Hold 'Em.
When you consider that everyone is building a hand off the same 5 cards plus just 2 unique ones, a seemingly unbeatable hand on the first 5 cards can die a horrible death.
Take for instance a hand I played about a year ago.
My down cards were Q, Q. Another player had A,K. The flop, (first 3 cards face up) were Q, 5, 5. I have a full house, right?
Ace King bets twice the minimum. I double his bet. He calls. The next card is a 5. I make a huge bet and he goes all in. Of course, I call.
The river card is the last 5. My full house looses to an ace.
The odds against 4 of a kind face up are astronomical, roughly 1,000,000:1 in a ten handed gam. In a 4 handed game. more like 3 million to one.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 10, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Yes.  It does seem that Texas Hold-em is subject to a lot of improbabilities--more than in most gambling games.  And those improbabilities show up a LOT when I am playing.  

The other game that seems subject to that is Blackjack.  While players will get a fair number of blackjacks, it is fairly rare that they get other combinations that add up to a perfect 21.  But it is uncanny how often that happens for the dealer, most especially when there are a lot of otherwise winning hands on the table.  And I am reasonably certain there is no hanky panky or slight of hand or whatever involved.  It's just the luck of the draw.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 10, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



If anybody needs to hire a surrogate father, give me a call.  I'll try to work you into my schedule if I can get approval from Mrs. BBD.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 10, 2015)

boedicca said:


> Ewwwww..  This is so Only In California.
> 
> A friend of mine (we used to work together) is having a baby via a surrogate mother.   At lunch yesterday, she told me about how she chose the surrogate mother.  One of the ones she rejected was used by our former boss and his wife.  Although the surrogate was quite nice, she thought it was just too weird to use the same one as somebody she knew.


When i was younger I made a point of selecting "surrogate mothers" with the hopes that they would never be mothers...... until loooong after we were no longer involved with the "interview process"..........


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 10, 2015)

We've had temps in the upper 60s to upper 70s for a week, right now the next winter front is moving in, temps are dropping rapidly, it's windy and we're supposed to get one to three inches of snow.  Gizzy, the part time cat has just showed up, is munching out and will spend the night as usual.  I just hope she doesn't get too rambunctious and give Jasper a hard time........


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 11, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
GW's daughter's friend Sachendra,
Ernie's friend and colleague Max and Mrs. Ernie,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Foxfyre's Aunt Betty,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 11, 2015)

Good morning.  Got up around 4:30 this morning been sucking down copious amounts of coffee ever since.  So far it's borderline freezing outside and "raining" very wet snow flakes, almost like it's raining slush.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 11, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Good morning.  Got up around 4:30 this morning been sucking down copious amounts of coffee ever since.  So far it's borderline freezing outside and "raining" very wet snow flakes, almost like it's raining slush.



Weather much the same here except any precip that falls is rain because we're already into the 40's.  But overcast, a few showers around, and high wind warnings in store for us today.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 11, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning.  Got up around 4:30 this morning been sucking down copious amounts of coffee ever since.  So far it's borderline freezing outside and "raining" very wet snow flakes, almost like it's raining slush.
> ...


well here it's finally switched over to all snow but Accuweather says the snow will end in 7 minutes.  It's currently 33 degrees and supposed to go up to the low 40s.  Tomorrow back up into the 50s.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 11, 2015)

Update:  Ollie reports that Mrs. O, situation quite grave for the last five days, is back, responsive, and eating breakfast for the first time in five days.  Keep those prayers and positive vibes going though folks until we're sure she's completely out of the woods.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Update:  Ollie reports that Mrs. O, situation quite grave for the last five days, is back, responsive, and eating breakfast for the first time in five days.  Keep those prayers and positive vibes going though folks until we're sure she's completely out of the woods.



Good news!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Lucky!    It's 21 degrees here with mounds of snow everywhere you look.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2015)

I don't think I could ever be a surrogate parent.  I would love my baby and not want to give it up to anyone.  I don't know if I'd trust anyone else with my baby.  I think it's kind of strange way to make money.  Really strange.  I don't like the fact that babies are treated as commodities.  I wish more people would look to adoption to help children who don't have parents or a home to call their own.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 11, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Update:  Ollie reports that Mrs. O, situation quite grave for the last five days, is back, responsive, and eating breakfast for the first time in five days.  Keep those prayers and positive vibes going though folks until we're sure she's completely out of the woods.



Thanks Foxfyre
That's Wonderful News !!
She and Ollie will remain on our prayer list.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 11, 2015)

Wednesday's smile


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 11, 2015)

Good morning, y'all! Off in a few to open up.
It looks like we'll hit about 64 here today with crystal clear, deep blue skies, Tomorrow night we're looking at a brief return to our bitterly cold winter weather. Lows are predicted to be about 27. I'll need a light jacket.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 11, 2015)

Off soon to pick up the truck, had an oil change done.  Dropped it off Monday, it was ready yesterday but I got busy with stuff around the house and completely gapped picking it up........ 
At least it's around 40 degrees and everything that fell this morning is melting quickly.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 11, 2015)

It's weird.  Quite a bit of precipitation in the area but it is moving from northeast to southwest--that is almost unheard of in this part of the country and does suggest we won't get the gale force winds that were forecast.  It is quite calm out there now with a bit of blue showing between the clouds here and there.  Who knows what it will eventually do.  So far what is happening is not what the weather folks predicted.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> It's weird.  Quite a bit of precipitation in the area but it is moving from northeast to southwest--that is almost unheard of in this part of the country and does suggest we won't get the gale force winds that were forecast.  It is quite calm out there now with a bit of blue showing between the clouds here and there.  Who knows what it will eventually do.  So far what is happening is not what the weather folks predicted.



The meteorologists are always like 24 hours off on the forecast here and will change it numerous times.  We do have some unpredictable weather patterns around here though.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Wednesday's smile



How could anyone deny a cookie to such a cute face?!


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 11, 2015)

Well, it's been a big day here at Pimplebutt.  My chest of drawers and the bi-fold doors were delivered!

The fellow who built the chest lives 'out in the woods'.  That is to say, he lives a rural lifestyle.  He builds one hell of a cabinet.  It was completed back in January.  But his driveway...

Do you remember the 1994 Winter Olympics in Lillehammer, Norway?  That was the Olympics with the Tanya Harding/Nancy Kerrigan scandal.  The Giant Slalom course at those games was just a little more passable by 4X4 than my carpenter's driveway, at least this winter.

We decided to wait for the thaw, the same way grave diggers did before the invention of the backhoe.  He made a couple runs along it with his truck and pronounced it safe enough.

The chest is magnificent (I know, that's what she said), and I'll have a hobby this long President's Day weekend getting the thing primed and maybe painted!  The same goes for those doors.  It's oil based primer and paint so everything will be done in the garage with the overhead door cracked a few inches lest I become a huffer by default.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 11, 2015)

Paint??!!  You're gonna PAINT an objet d' art???!!!!  HEATHEN!!!!!!!


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 11, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Paint??!!  You're gonna PAINT an objet d' art???!!!!  HEATHEN!!!!!!!


It's made of poplar and poplar's a great wood for paint.  The problem is the pine door.  I ca't figure how to stain both poplar and pine to look the same.  The drawers have the same profile as the doors and the wainscot yet to come.  Then there's the door casements, baseboard and chair rail.

It' a place I can pick up some color.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 12, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
GW's daughter's friend Sachendra,
Ernie's friend and colleague Max and Mrs. Ernie,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Foxfyre's Aunt Betty,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> Well, it's been a big day here at Pimplebutt.  My chest of drawers and the bi-fold doors were delivered!
> 
> The fellow who built the chest lives 'out in the woods'.  That is to say, he lives a rural lifestyle.  He builds one hell of a cabinet.  It was completed back in January.  But his driveway...
> 
> ...



Very nice.  You'll have to post some pictures when you're all done with your redecorating.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it's been a big day here at Pimplebutt.  My chest of drawers and the bi-fold doors were delivered!
> ...


As a matter of fact, I promised some before pictures.  Always present 'before' in the worst possible light.  So, here's the 'current' state of the Master Suite:





















Yeah, it's a mess.  Yeah, it's overstuffed.  But that's the whole point of the renovation!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Well, geez, I hope you keep your new room cleaner and more tidy!    Lol!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2015)

^^^

I'm just joking, BTW.  TBH, my house isn't always tidy either, like right now.  I really need to get off the internet and clean up.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 12, 2015)

it's Thursday!  Think I'll celebrate with another cup of coffee.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 12, 2015)

Okay I'm up, time to hook up the caffeine IV.  Laid down yesterday afternoon around 4 PM for a short rest, woke up 5 and a half hours later.......  Then went back to bed around 2 AM........  The wife wants to do something today, go somewhere, she's still asleep.......  Think I'll take her to "downtown" Trinidad......


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 12, 2015)

Glad to hear the good news that Mrs. O is feeling somewhat better.  Continued prayers for her complete recovery.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 12, 2015)

I was up late last night too.
Saw a good movie on the T.V. that started at 11:00p.m. and was over at 1:30 a.m.

It is really and I mean *really windy *here today. Gusts up to 80 mpr. Dust everywhere.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 12, 2015)

peach174 said:


> I was up late last night too.
> Saw a good movie on the T.V. that started at 11:00p.m. and was over at 1:30 a.m.
> 
> It is really and I mean *really windy *here today. Gusts up to 80 mpr. Dust everywhere.



Whoa, that's more than hurricane force.  You got the high wind we were supposed to get yesterday and never did.  But batten down the hatches.  We're back to mid spring like weather here and as far ahead as they can probably see.  Springtime does usually bring a LOT of wind to Albuquerque though and we aren't having a lot of that recently.  I hate wind.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 12, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Glad to hear the good news that Mrs. O is feeling somewhat better.  Continued prayers for her complete recovery.



Ollie says she is a LOT better.  They still don't have a diagnosis but he says they threw him out of the hospital.  The cartwheels he was doing in the hallways were annoying the patients and staff.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > I was up late last night too.
> ...



Dammit, you just can't keep a nice hairstyle in the wind!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> ^^^
> 
> I'm just joking, BTW.  TBH, my house isn't always tidy either, like right now.  I really need to get off the internet and clean up.



I hear that.  Both back bedrooms, especially the closets, need to be thoroughly cleaned out and redecorated.  And right now I am looking at our office that again looks like a recycling bin exploded in it, and thinking that should be the day's project--a thorough cleaning.  My monthly housecleaners come on Monday and it always takes quite a bit of cleaning to get ready for them.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^
> ...



Cleaning for the cleaners.  That is funny, Foxy.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 12, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



I really REALLY envy you and bet it will be wonderful when it's done.  I love the artwork over your bed by the way--don't replace that.  If things are really in a mess when you start a project like that though, you don't fully appreciate how great it is once all that is remedied.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I know, but geez, I don't want them to know what slobs we can really be.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Yeah, like having to clean the dishes before you put them in the dishwasher.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Oh, you are probably a JOY for them.  They probably have to clean some pretty icky things at times.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 12, 2015)

Sounds like a lot of us were up with me in the wee hours of the morning this morning.  I got wrapped up in a good late movie and didn't get to bed until after 2 a.m.   And then I tried to sleep in this morning and had one of those dreams in which nothing is going right--I was trying to make a phone call for my elderly uncle and kept getting idiots and transfers to other people who were idiots and eventually forgot what I was calling about in the first place while my computer was messed up and I couldn't access the information I needed to remember.  I woke up highly stressed, agitated, and angry.

I think I still need more coffee.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2015)

peach174 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I like to clean my pots and pans and then put them in the dishwasher.  It makes them shiny and new looking.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Sounds like a lot of us were up with me in the wee hours of the morning this morning.  I got wrapped up in a good late movie and didn't get to bed until after 2 a.m.   And then I tried to sleep in this morning and had one of those dreams in which nothing is going right--I was trying to make a phone call for my elderly uncle and kept getting idiots and transfers to other people who were idiots and eventually forgot what I was calling about in the first place while my computer was messed up and I couldn't access the information I needed to remember.  I woke up highly stressed, agitated, and angry.
> 
> I think I still need more coffee.



There are not many things more annoying than computer problems, if you ask me.  I get SO annoyed when I have problems with my computer.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


I can....... buzz cut........


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 12, 2015)

Just about done with my first cup of coffee. It was nearly 6AM before I got to sleep. Lots on my mind.
My current "project" is driving me up the wall. I'm about to ship him off to his mother in Texas.
Max has been off the antibiotics for a week now and has had the follow-up x-rays. They will leave the PICC line in until a second x-ray in two weeks shows no progress of the infection. Meanwhile a new doctor is pushing for another course of antibiotics and hyperbaric treatments. Of course he hadn't familiarized himself with the case and read previous x-rays.
Max is dealing with everything as he does. Always the affable bartender/friend to all, but the highs and lows, plus the unbelievable cost of all this have him almost looking manic.
You can take Mrs Ernie off the list Foxfyre she hasn't had an episode in over a month and has her energy back.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 12, 2015)

Anyone try to log into USMB about 3AM? I was getting 502 gateway errors.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Those pieces above th bed are posters from the Soviet Union circa 1925.  There was an exhibition of Soviet avante garde art at MOMA back in 1997 and I bought the posters at the gift shop.  I thought the way people were depicted was particularly telling.  The poster on the left shows a stylized worker at a loom and the output is a mass of people.  The one on the right shows a dancer, but her body has been cut away leaving her arms, legs and head in place.  Them wacky Soviets!  Don't ya love the fact that the Evil Empire has been reduced to kitsch?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 12, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Anyone try to log into USMB about 3AM? I was getting 502 gateway errors.



That has happened to me from time to time but usually earlier than 3 a.m.  It generally results in me not being able to post the vigil list.  I figure they are doing routine maintenance or backing up the system or something at that hour that makes it difficult or sometimes impossible to log in.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## peach174 (Feb 12, 2015)

Good Afternoon Lumpy.
Good to see you.
You should join us more often, cuz we miss you.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 12, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Good Afternoon Lumpy.
> Good to see you.
> You should join us more often, cuz we miss you.


It's true, I should..
..and Thank You.

I'm either busy, sleeping or both.


----------



## Sherry (Feb 12, 2015)

Heading out after work tomorrow to spend the weekend with my Valentine...catch up with you guys later.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 12, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Heading out after work tomorrow to spend the weekend with my Valentine...catch up with you guys later.



I was hoping I would be your Valentine!


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 12, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Heading out after work tomorrow to spend the weekend with my Valentine...catch up with you guys later.



Not to worry, I'll be here, frozen...near death...


----------



## Sherry (Feb 12, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Heading out after work tomorrow to spend the weekend with my Valentine...catch up with you guys later.
> ...



I like hugging snuggly bears.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 12, 2015)

Hiya folks! You resident knight has returned! 

Since I was about 9 years old, I have excelled at reproducing cels (frames) from my favorite cartoon shows. If I can meld that talent and my imagination together, who knows.

JadeHarvester Andrew N. - DeviantArt

I thought I was going nowhere in life, but then I found the one path I did not travel.


----------



## Sherry (Feb 12, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Heading out after work tomorrow to spend the weekend with my Valentine...catch up with you guys later.
> ...



Remember to bundle up.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 12, 2015)

Weeeelllllll, the calls keep coming in, she's been called for positions in Louisiana, Corpus Cristi TX, Minnesota, and today from Reno NV.  The Reno and El Paso jobs are both offering relocation and very interested in her, not sure how much the El Paso job is offering but the Reno job is offering over 70K with full benefits.......  Next week is the El Paso interview and they are paying for us to go there for the interview and hooking us up with a real estate person for a "tour" of the town.  Uuummmmm........


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 12, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Heading out after work tomorrow to spend the weekend with my Valentine...catch up with you guys later.
> ...


You're supposed to come in when it's cold, or is the pet door nailed shut?


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 12, 2015)

Sherry said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



I got parts on concrete in that position, just saying.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 13, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
GW's daughter's friend Sachendra,
Ernie's friend and colleague Max,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Foxfyre's Aunt Betty,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 13, 2015)

In my county we have a mix of the industrial and the rural.  We make ceramics and nuclear power and we refine oil and incinerate hazardous waste.  And then we tap maple trees, we grow apples and corn and cows and pigs and have a bit of horse country here too.

So it's seems a bit early in the year to talk about a bumper crop.  But that's what we have today; a bumper crop of potholes.  The growing conditions this winter have been optimal!  Hard, sub zero freezes followed by a few days in the lower forties with freezing conditions that night.  Perfect pothole growing weather.

And after the tonnage of truck traffic servicing the gas fracking operations, the asphalt gets 'plowed'.  The water gives the impetus for cracking pavement.  So far, the efforts of the city road crews has been futile.  They try to patch the holes with a cold mixture of pebbles and tar that only serves to spray tar coated pebbles onto every freshly washed car that passes over them.

A couple of the potholes are job creators.  They are not creating jobs in the public sector, i.e. engineering and repairing the holes.  They are strictly private sector jobs.  For instance, one pothole has a trail with lights strung along it.  You can rent a burro and tour the whole depth of the hole.  They give you a box lunch and a tour guide, lest you get lost.  At the bottom of the hole, there is a scenic spot where group photographs are taken.  The view from the south rim of the pothole at sunset is unforgettable!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

Sherry said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



The sneakers are hilarious!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 13, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  

You guys are probably thinking this:






But I'm more this right now:


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Heading out after work tomorrow to spend the weekend with my Valentine...catch up with you guys later.



How nice!  Hope you have a nice romantic weekend.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Maybe you'll get one of those giant teddy bears!  ROFL..


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Hiya folks! You resident knight has returned!
> 
> Since I was about 9 years old, I have excelled at reproducing cels (frames) from my favorite cartoon shows. If I can meld that talent and my imagination together, who knows.
> 
> ...



Nice.  I used to be able to draw.  I was really good at drawing women's faces, but that was YEARS ago when I was a kid.  I haven't tried my hand at drawing anything in . . . . I don't know how long.  Lol.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 13, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Weeeelllllll, the calls keep coming in, she's been called for positions in Louisiana, Corpus Cristi TX, Minnesota, and today from Reno NV.  The Reno and El Paso jobs are both offering relocation and very interested in her, not sure how much the El Paso job is offering but the Reno job is offering over 70K with full benefits.......  Next week is the El Paso interview and they are paying for us to go there for the interview and hooking us up with a real estate person for a "tour" of the town.  Uuummmmm........



Looks like things are looking up Ringel.  So keeping the positive vibes coming for the best possible outcome for the two of you.  What is going to be tough is if you get a good solid offer from somebody and have to decide whether to take the risk to wait to see if there is something better.  I've been there.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Seriously would you want one of those?  I love the Vermont Teddy Bear commercials but really, how much space do you want to give up to a giant teddy bear?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 13, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Hiya folks! You resident knight has returned!
> 
> Since I was about 9 years old, I have excelled at reproducing cels (frames) from my favorite cartoon shows. If I can meld that talent and my imagination together, who knows.
> 
> ...



Hey TK.  Long time no see.  So what is the market for such art?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Me?  Nooooo.  Sherry is the one who said she likes hugging snuggly bears.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I think she likes her snuggly bear to be a special person.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



It was a joke.    I don't know anything about Sherry's personal life.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I know.  Just having fun here.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 13, 2015)

Morning

Our winds finally died down around 4 p.m. yesterday.
We had maybe 3 or 4 very huge gusts that might have been around 70 or 75 mpr but most were all around 35. Those few big ones was rather scary, it shook the whole house and windows and doors but it did not last very long. We lost a few roof tiles and they need replacing. Neighbors who had real old tiles lost a whole bunch of them.
Our two metal sheds did really well in holding up.
Other than roof tiles getting blow-en off, we all seemed to get through it well.
Everybody have a Great Weekend.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 13, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Morning
> 
> Our winds finally died down around 4 p.m. yesterday.
> We had maybe 3 or 4 very huge gusts that might have been around 70 or 75 mpr but most were all around 35. Those few big ones was rather scary, it shook the whole house and windows and doors but it did not last very long. We lost a few roof tiles and they need replacing. Neighbors who had real old tiles lost a whole bunch of them.
> ...



Hope you called your insurance company to have an adjuster look at your roof, Peach.  If some tiles were blown off, others can be compromised, and that is covered by your Homeowner's insurance minus the deductible.  Of course if the cost to repair the damage is under the deductible, then oh well.  But it can't hurt and won't cost you anything to have it checked by a professional.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 13, 2015)

My cabinet maker/wood worker says the stock for making the bed:





has been selected and is warming up inside his work shop as we speak.  It's going to be poplar, like the chest of drawers.  But I decided not to include the tester (the frame a canopy would be suspended from), so no canopy for Nosmo.  The price of the tester was just too much for an option.  I also decided on a finish for the bed.  No, Ringel, I'm not going to paint it.  Instead, I chose a dark chestnut gel stain and a satin polyurethane finish.  I kicked around the notion of tung oil, but the drying time means I might not be able to make the bed until sometime in late April.  Plus, tung oil does not wear well.  I even ordered the bed bolt covers (notice them near the bottom of the posts where the posts and rails come together).

I now have so many project at once I'll probably need more long weekends to get them all finished.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



She was just being nice to me, I'm the resident fuzzy bear.   Or at least, the resident fuzzy bear avi wearer!  I'm not actually very bear-like as a person.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I know that.    I was only making a joke.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

Well, hey, I thought it was a funny joke.  I hope Sherry does to.  It meant nothing.  Her comment about a bear made me think of the big bears that sold out for Valentine's Day.  That is all.  It wasn't meant to be a snide remark.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Feb 13, 2015)

Did someone say snuggly bears.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 13, 2015)

The National Weather Service has issues a Brass Monkey warning extending from Friday afternoon through 9:00 Mondays morning.  Conditions are ripe for any exposed parts of a Brass Monkey to freeze off.

Additionally, a Witch's Tit alert has been issued for the entire Tri-State Area until Monday afternoon.  Conditions will be colder than the aforementioned devilish breast.  Take the proper precautions to avoid feeling colder than any parts of either witches and brass monkeys.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Well, hey, I thought it was a funny joke.  I hope Sherry does to.  It meant nothing.  Her comment about a bear made me think of the big bears that sold out for Valentine's Day.  That is all.  It wasn't meant to be a snide remark.



And nobody took it that way.  We're joking with you yanno.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Well, hey, I thought it was a funny joke.  I hope Sherry does to.  It meant nothing.  Her comment about a bear made me think of the big bears that sold out for Valentine's Day.  That is all.  It wasn't meant to be a snide remark.
> ...



Well, I know I can be pretty sarcastic and snide in the political parts of the forum, but I wouldn't do that here.  It was just meant to be a friendly joke.  I don't want anyone to misunderstand and think I'm being a jerk in some way.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Naw.  You have to work at it way harder than that to be a jerk in the Coffee Shop.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



You are fine.
We know it was a joke.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 13, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I'm pretty sure *some* of us don't have to work hard at it at all......
*points at Ringel*


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 13, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Naw.  Ringel is never a jerk.  Weird yes.  But a jerk?  Never.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 13, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Hiya folks! You resident knight has returned!
> ...



Well, the market...is penciling. An old fashioned No. 2 pencil, a pink eraser nugget, a pad, and a T square for the grid. I made a thread about it in the Art forums. Check it out if you have the time! 

Hey this visor on my helmet makes it easy to draw straight lines!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 13, 2015)

My dad and his wife, plus my step sister are flying down to see us from Maine tomorrow. Maine. Yes, the place where all the blizzards happen. Please pray they get here safely.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> The National Weather Service has issues a Brass Monkey warning extending from Friday afternoon through 9:00 Mondays morning.  Conditions are ripe for any exposed parts of a Brass Monkey to freeze off.
> 
> Additionally, a Witch's Tit alert has been issued for the entire Tri-State Area until Monday afternoon.  Conditions will be colder than the aforementioned devilish breast.  Take the proper precautions to avoid feeling colder than any parts of either witches and brass monkeys.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I don't really have to work at it that hard.  As soon as I get angry, it just comes naturally.    Maybe I need anger control, but heck I don't get violent anyways.  Lol.  I just sometimes say things I might regret later on.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm contemplating calling the dog pound on one of my neighbors.  I hate to be "that person," but this poor little dog is outside in the snow, and it is freezing outside.  The poor thing has been barking nonstop for hours (nothing new - lol, but it's COLD, and he is in the SNOW).  Think I should wait a while and see if they bring him inside?  Maybe they just let him out to go to the bathroom, but I know from experience that the little dog is outside all day long every day.  He's only a little dog too.  I'm a little worried about him, even though he annoys the crap out of me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I'm contemplating calling the dog pound on one of my neighbors.  I hate to be "that person," but this poor little dog is outside in the snow, and it is freezing outside.  The poor thing has been barking nonstop for hours (nothing new - lol, but it's COLD, and he is in the SNOW).  Think I should wait a while and see if they bring him inside?  Maybe they just let him out to go to the bathroom, but I know from experience that the little dog is outside all day long every day.  He's only a little dog too.  I'm a little worried about him, even though he annoys the crap out of me.



Absolutely.  Do you have a Humane Association in your part of the world?  And SPCA chapter?  A PETA group?  Anybody who would absolutely take action?  Leaving a dog poorly equipped for cold out in the cold for long periods is extremely cruel and can have a devastating affect on them if it doesn't kill them outright.   It is almost as cruel as leaving them in the car in the sun in the summertime.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I'm contemplating calling the dog pound on one of my neighbors.  I hate to be "that person," but this poor little dog is outside in the snow, and it is freezing outside.  The poor thing has been barking nonstop for hours (nothing new - lol, but it's COLD, and he is in the SNOW).  Think I should wait a while and see if they bring him inside?  Maybe they just let him out to go to the bathroom, but I know from experience that the little dog is outside all day long every day.  He's only a little dog too.  I'm a little worried about him, even though he annoys the crap out of me.
> ...



I don't know.  I've never called on anyone before.  I would have to look it up first.  I'm going to go out there right now and see if he is still out there yapping.  I feel sorry for him.  He's annoying, but a cute little bugger.  He looks like he's a Scottish terrier or something.  I'll be right back and let you know if he's still out there.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I'm contemplating calling the dog pound on one of my neighbors.  I hate to be "that person," but this poor little dog is outside in the snow, and it is freezing outside.  The poor thing has been barking nonstop for hours (nothing new - lol, but it's COLD, and he is in the SNOW).  Think I should wait a while and see if they bring him inside?  Maybe they just let him out to go to the bathroom, but I know from experience that the little dog is outside all day long every day.  He's only a little dog too.  I'm a little worried about him, even though he annoys the crap out of me.
> ...



Well, he's not out there anymore.  I didn't hear or see him.  The first time I went out, I went right over to the fence and stood on a snow bank (it's a stockade fence), and I spoke to the dog.  I said, "poor baby, look you freezing in the snow, why doesn't someone bring you in the house?"  I said it pretty loudly.  Maybe they heard me?   

That dog is outside ALL day long every day yapping away.  Some people just shouldn't own pets.  You know, I would love to have a dog, but I realize I'm not really equipped at this point to care properly for a dog, given my current financial situation and my tiny house and yard.  I work full time and don't really have time for that right now, so I don't get one.  I don't know why people get animals when they know they really can't care for them properly.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 13, 2015)

ACTION ALERT!!!  ACTION ALERT!!!  ACTION ALERT!!!

Just a reminder fellas -  Tomorrow is Valentine's Day.  Do something special for your lady.  I ended up just getting a card and a box of candy for Mrs. BBD plus I have a reserved table for us down at McDonald's tomorrow afternoon for an early romantic lunch.  To show her I'm not a cheap skate, she can super size her whole meal if she wishes to do so.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

Foxfyre 

If it happens again, and I see that poor little doggy outside for hours in the cold, I am definitely going to call somebody about it.  His poor little paws must be frozen.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 13, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> ACTION ALERT!!!  ACTION ALERT!!!  ACTION ALERT!!!
> 
> Just a reminder fellas -  Tomorrow is Valentine's Day.  Do something special for your lady.  I ended up just getting a card and a box of candy for Mrs. BBD plus I have a reserved table for us down at McDonald's tomorrow afternoon for an early romantic lunch.  To show her I'm not a cheap skate, she can super size her whole meal if she wishes to do so.



Tomorrow is Hombre and my wedding anniversary and we do NOT celebrate it by going out on Valentine's Day.  We tried that the first anniversary we moved here and after visiting about 10 different restaurants with 2 hour or more waits, we finally wound up having a French Dip at the Village Inn.  They did bring us a cupcake with a candle on it to celebrate our anniversary and took our picture with a polaroid camera.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre
> 
> If it happens again, and I see that poor little doggy outside for hours in the cold, I am definitely going to call somebody about it.  His poor little paws must be frozen.



Good.  I can't stand to see anybody, man nor beast, suffer, and to suffer needlessly is just unbearable.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> ACTION ALERT!!!  ACTION ALERT!!!  ACTION ALERT!!!
> 
> Just a reminder fellas -  Tomorrow is Valentine's Day.  Do something special for your lady.  I ended up just getting a card and a box of candy for Mrs. BBD plus I have a reserved table for us down at McDonald's tomorrow afternoon for an early romantic lunch.  To show her I'm not a cheap skate, she can super size her whole meal if she wishes to do so.



  Super size!  How romantic!


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 13, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Guess she's never seen me in action........


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 13, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


HEY!!  I resemble that remark..........


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 13, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Ahhhh, how sweet.

(Here's that $20 I promised you.........)


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Oh, I've read some of your posts away from the Coffee Shop.  I don't think you are as mean as me though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 13, 2015)

And in case anybody wants to know what I want for my birthday:


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


>



Those optical illusions always freak me out!    HOW do they do that?


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


You shoulda been here a couple of years ago........


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



You were a lean mean fighting machine?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > ACTION ALERT!!!  ACTION ALERT!!!  ACTION ALERT!!!
> ...



Forgot to mention.  Taking Mrs. BBD on a long horse-drawn sleigh ride too.  Hope we don't freeze to death.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



We're supposed to get a huge snowstorm, just in time for Valentine's Day.  Another 16 inches is in the forecast, and frigid temps too.  We've gotten a whole year's worth of snow in probably 2 or 3 weeks here.  Anyways, I'm just hoping to keep my power and my heat!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 13, 2015)

Too much to catch up, so I'll just drop in and say "Hello!".
It's still snowless here, for all intent and purpose.  We got a light dusting, but that was all.  We're back to normal temps for this time of year, although the wind was up last week and the wind-chill factor made life at work extremely unpleasant.  Couldn't use a ladder to service oil without a second hand to hold the ladder.  Otherwise, you'd blow away on the ladder.  I've been watching what's going on back East, weather-wise.  What a mess!
My classes have been interesting.  Half my students are from a cohort we've nicknamed the "Teflon" class.  No matter what you throw their way, or how you throw it, it just slides right off.  Add to that, one of my students is a mega-whiner who wants to fight about every point counted off on his assignments.  What a pest!!
Otherwise, like is good here.  My "foster family" arrives Sunday.  This couple are "besties" with my daughter and SIL and they've been assigned up here.  I'll get them started but fully expect they'll find friends their own age to spend time with once they get settled.  I do look forward to having "family" around, though.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 13, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Too much to catch up, so I'll just drop in and say "Hello!".
> It's still snowless here, for all intent and purpose.  We got a light dusting, but that was all.  We're back to normal temps for this time of year, although the wind was up last week and the wind-chill factor made life at work extremely unpleasant.  Couldn't use a ladder to service oil without a second hand to hold the ladder.  Otherwise, you'd blow away on the ladder.  I've been watching what's going on back East, weather-wise.  What a mess!
> My classes have been interesting.  Half my students are from a cohort we've nicknamed the "Teflon" class.  No matter what you throw their way, or how you throw it, it just slides right off.  Add to that, one of my students is a mega-whiner who wants to fight about every point counted off on his assignments.  What a pest!!
> Otherwise, like is good here.  My "foster family" arrives Sunday.  This couple are "besties" with my daughter and SIL and they've been assigned up here.  I'll get them started but fully expect they'll find friends their own age to spend time with once they get settled.  I do look forward to having "family" around, though.


The whiner is probably a millennial.......

Print this out and post it in your class room;

~ Rule 1 ~
Life is not fair—get used to it!

~ Rule 2 ~
The world won't care about your self-esteem. The world will expect you to accomplish something before you feel good about yourself.

~ Rule 3 ~
You will not make $50,000 a year right out of high school. You won't be a vice-president with a car phone until you earn both.

~ Rule 4 ~
If you think your teacher is tough, wait till you get a boss.

~ Rule 5 ~
Flipping burgers is not beneath your dignity. Your grandparents had a different word for burger flipping. They called it opportunity.

~ Rule 6 ~
If you mess up, it's not your parents' fault. So don't whine about your mistakes, learn from them.

~ Rule 7 ~
Before you were born, your parents weren't as boring as they are now. They got that way from paying your bills, cleaning your clothes, and listening to you talk about how cool you are. So before you save the rain forests from the parasites of your parents' generation, try delousing the closet in your own room.

~ Rule 8 ~
Your school may have done away with winners and losers, but life has not. In some schools they have abolished failing grades and they'll give you as many times as you need to get the right answer. This doesn't bear the slightest resemblance to anything in the real world.

~ Rule 9 ~
Life is not divided into semesters. You don't get summers off and very few employers are interested in helping you find yourself. Do that on your own time.

~ Rule 10 ~
Television is not real life. In real life people actually have to leave the coffee shop and go to jobs.

~ Rule 11 ~
Be nice to nerds. Chances are you'll end up working for one.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Too much to catch up, so I'll just drop in and say "Hello!".
> It's still snowless here, for all intent and purpose.  We got a light dusting, but that was all.  We're back to normal temps for this time of year, although the wind was up last week and the wind-chill factor made life at work extremely unpleasant.  Couldn't use a ladder to service oil without a second hand to hold the ladder.  Otherwise, you'd blow away on the ladder.  I've been watching what's going on back East, weather-wise.  What a mess!
> My classes have been interesting.  Half my students are from a cohort we've nicknamed the "Teflon" class.  No matter what you throw their way, or how you throw it, it just slides right off.  Add to that, one of my students is a mega-whiner who wants to fight about every point counted off on his assignments.  What a pest!!
> Otherwise, like is good here.  My "foster family" arrives Sunday.  This couple are "besties" with my daughter and SIL and they've been assigned up here.  I'll get them started but fully expect they'll find friends their own age to spend time with once they get settled.  I do look forward to having "family" around, though.



I can't believe that Massachusetts has more snow than Alaska.  Lol.  If I had WANTED this much snow, I would LIVE in Alaska.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 13, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
GW's daughter's friend Sachendra,
Ernie's friend and colleague Max,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Foxfyre's Aunt Betty,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.





P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 13, 2015)

Turning in late tonight, Foxy. Hope you sleep well. I'm going to head to bed in an hour or so myself. My schedule, since opening Doc's has been work 1 PM till 9 or 10 PM 6 days a week. sleep 2 AM till 9 AM and accomplish nothing the rest of my day. Thursdays were supposed to be my day to do what I need to around the house, maybe ride the Harley a bit and rest up. Now, I'm just so damned tired of working 1 PM til 10 or midnight most days that come Thursday, I can't get started on anything. I did force myself to putter around in the shop yesterday, but it was work on a project for the bar.

Now, my sleep schedule is all messed up. Lately, I can't seem to get to sleep before 5 or 5:30 and I'm dead to the world until 11 or the pooches wake me up. Maybe some benadryl tonight...?


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 14, 2015)

Starting a stretch of weather with negative temps for a few days, then it rises to the twenties for at least a week.  Made an insulated box for the stray kitties in case they don't have better alternatives.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 14, 2015)

Good morning, happy hump, hump, hump day.......  Gotta get the wife up soon, she want's to go to the Springs today.

Oh my GOD it's V.D.!!!!!!!


----------



## peach174 (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 14, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Turning in late tonight, Foxy. Hope you sleep well. I'm going to head to bed in an hour or so myself. My schedule, since opening Doc's has been work 1 PM till 9 or 10 PM 6 days a week. sleep 2 AM till 9 AM and accomplish nothing the rest of my day. Thursdays were supposed to be my day to do what I need to around the house, maybe ride the Harley a bit and rest up. Now, I'm just so damned tired of working 1 PM til 10 or midnight most days that come Thursday, I can't get started on anything. I did force myself to putter around in the shop yesterday, but it was work on a project for the bar.
> 
> Now, my sleep schedule is all messed up. Lately, I can't seem to get to sleep before 5 or 5:30 and I'm dead to the world until 11 or the pooches wake me up. Maybe some benadryl tonight...?



Don't take a nap and make yourself stay awake, and then you might be able to get your schedule back on track.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 14, 2015)

Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 14, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Starting a stretch of weather with negative temps for a few days, then it rises to the twenties for at least a week.  Made an insulated box for the stray kitties in case they don't have better alternatives.



Yeah, join the chilly club.    We are having the same kind of temperatures here.  It is 9 degrees here in Massachusetts right now.  I'm waiting for the snow to start.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 14, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Turning in late tonight, Foxy. Hope you sleep well. I'm going to head to bed in an hour or so myself. My schedule, since opening Doc's has been work 1 PM till 9 or 10 PM 6 days a week. sleep 2 AM till 9 AM and accomplish nothing the rest of my day. Thursdays were supposed to be my day to do what I need to around the house, maybe ride the Harley a bit and rest up. Now, I'm just so damned tired of working 1 PM til 10 or midnight most days that come Thursday, I can't get started on anything. I did force myself to putter around in the shop yesterday, but it was work on a project for the bar.
> 
> Now, my sleep schedule is all messed up. Lately, I can't seem to get to sleep before 5 or 5:30 and I'm dead to the world until 11 or the pooches wake me up. Maybe some benadryl tonight...?



Hombre benefits from the benadryl--all kinds of sleep aids containing it are available at your local drug store.  Daughter swears by the melatonin you can also get OTC at the local pharmacy.  Both are probably safe for most people if you don't exceed the recommended dosage.  I have considered it when I get my sleep cycle all screwed up, but so far have been able to adjust it without drugs.  But not getting enough sleep will take its toll on anybody and isn't pretty.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 14, 2015)

Oh and good morning everybody.  Was watching some morning news before I got up today, and was thinking about poor Chris up there in Massachusetts smack dab in the bullseye of the next severe blizzard passing through up there.  It just isn't fair.  They absolutely don't need more snow and here in New Mexico and up in Alaska they are needing snow badly.  Ah well.  Nobody ever said life is fair.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 14, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Turning in late tonight, Foxy. Hope you sleep well. I'm going to head to bed in an hour or so myself. My schedule, since opening Doc's has been work 1 PM till 9 or 10 PM 6 days a week. sleep 2 AM till 9 AM and accomplish nothing the rest of my day. Thursdays were supposed to be my day to do what I need to around the house, maybe ride the Harley a bit and rest up. Now, I'm just so damned tired of working 1 PM til 10 or midnight most days that come Thursday, I can't get started on anything. I did force myself to putter around in the shop yesterday, but it was work on a project for the bar.
> ...



I've found Tylenol PM to be quite effective.  It just seems to relax your body and mind JUST enough so that you can fall asleep.  You don't wake up feeling groggy either.  It's mild and, as long as you don't make it into a habit, quite safe with very little to no side effects.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 14, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Oh and good morning everybody.  Was watching some morning news before I got up today, and was thinking about poor Chris up there in Massachusetts smack dab in the bullseye of the next severe blizzard passing through up there.  It just isn't fair.  They absolutely don't need more snow and here in New Mexico and up in Alaska they are needing snow badly.  Ah well.  Nobody ever said life is fair.



Thanks sweetie!    I'm just hoping I don't lose my electricity.  If I do, it is really going to be a pain in the butt!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 14, 2015)

Happy Valentine's day to everybody.  Hombre and I have already exchanged ours here as Valentine's Day is also our wedding anniversary.  So I have this ENORMOUS red and white balloon hovering over my desk as we speak.  If last year's balloon is any indication, it will be there until July. 

But here you go.  Everybody pick out one they like:


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Turning in late tonight, Foxy. Hope you sleep well. I'm going to head to bed in an hour or so myself. My schedule, since opening Doc's has been work 1 PM till 9 or 10 PM 6 days a week. sleep 2 AM till 9 AM and accomplish nothing the rest of my day. Thursdays were supposed to be my day to do what I need to around the house, maybe ride the Harley a bit and rest up. Now, I'm just so damned tired of working 1 PM til 10 or midnight most days that come Thursday, I can't get started on anything. I did force myself to putter around in the shop yesterday, but it was work on a project for the bar.
> ...


I did take a small dose of benadryl and hit the sack about 1 AM. I was asleep in minutes and slept soundly until 9 AM. I feel pretty good, actually.
We'll see what happens tonight.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 14, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Turning in late tonight, Foxy. Hope you sleep well. I'm going to head to bed in an hour or so myself. My schedule, since opening Doc's has been work 1 PM till 9 or 10 PM 6 days a week. sleep 2 AM till 9 AM and accomplish nothing the rest of my day. Thursdays were supposed to be my day to do what I need to around the house, maybe ride the Harley a bit and rest up. Now, I'm just so damned tired of working 1 PM til 10 or midnight most days that come Thursday, I can't get started on anything. I did force myself to putter around in the shop yesterday, but it was work on a project for the bar.
> ...


I keep liquid benadryl on hand as a first response to my bee allergy, so it's always here.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Feb 14, 2015)

Flawduh has been chilly again.  It's only supposed to be 63 today.  Bastards!!!

Oh....and happy valentines day.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 14, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Happy Valentine's day to everybody.  Hombre and I have already exchanged ours here as Valentine's Day is also our wedding anniversary.  So I have this ENORMOUS red and white balloon hovering over my desk as we speak.  If last year's balloon is any indication, it will be there until July.
> 
> But here you go.  Everybody pick out one they like:



At least it's not a big giant bear, right?


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Valentine's day to everybody.  Hombre and I have already exchanged ours here as Valentine's Day is also our wedding anniversary.  So I have this ENORMOUS red and white balloon hovering over my desk as we speak.  If last year's balloon is any indication, it will be there until July.
> ...







This is actually close to the bear the little one has, we call it Big Ol' Bear.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 14, 2015)

And happy Valentine's Day to me!  I'm still sick. 

*goes to take some aspirin and vitamin C*


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 14, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Looks just like you!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 14, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> And happy Valentine's Day to me!  I'm still sick.
> 
> *goes to take some aspirin and vitamin C*



Sorry to hear that.  Hope you feel better soon.  I love to drink OJ when I'm sick.  It really helps me feel better.  That, water and a lot of sleep.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 14, 2015)

The forecast called for snow starting at around 4:00 PM-EST.  Well, it is 12:58 PM-EST, and the snow is beginning to fall.  The high blustering winds of the blizzard are not supposed to start until around midnight, but we will see what happens.  It's gonna a big one I think.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> The forecast called for snow starting at around 4:00 PM-EST.  Well, it is 12:58 PM-EST, and the snow is beginning to fall.  The high blustering winds of the blizzard are not supposed to start until around midnight, but we will see what happens.  It's gonna a big one I think.



It is wierd that you get heavy snow when temps are so cold.  When the temps are within 10 degrees of zero around here it is deemed too cold to snow--we might get a few ice cystals, but that's pretty much it.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 14, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > The forecast called for snow starting at around 4:00 PM-EST.  Well, it is 12:58 PM-EST, and the snow is beginning to fall.  The high blustering winds of the blizzard are not supposed to start until around midnight, but we will see what happens.  It's gonna a big one I think.
> ...



We have a lot more humidity here than you do in your neck of the woods, I believe.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 14, 2015)

^^^

Also, I think the ocean probably plays a lot of havoc with our weather.  I am pretty close (20 miles maybe? - not sure) from the coast.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 14, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Too much to catch up, so I'll just drop in and say "Hello!".
> ...


Love the list, thanks!  I might include that in my next syllabus.  And, yes, this one is a millenial.  Wed the class was learning to flare and bead aluminum tubing.  This kid came to me three times with mutilated tubing, complaining that the beading tool was defective.  No one else had problems.   While I diplomatically bit back a sarcastic response,  his fellow students were far less kind.  It's a poor technician who blames his messes on his tools.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Too much to catch up, so I'll just drop in and say "Hello!".
> ...


Heh, heh! Time toconsider moving?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 14, 2015)

Here's another one of those optical illusions.  Each ball in the rotating circle is moving in a straight line....just keep watching to see it:  These kinds of things fascinate me and perhaps explain why eye witness accounts are so often flawed as to what actually happened


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 14, 2015)

And this is awesome.   Cambridge has been dumping excess snow on an open area on the MIT campus and it is now an estimated 40 feet high or as high as a 3 story building.  The student population is enjoying it a lot.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 14, 2015)

Now *here* is a good use for a lot of snow!






The Japanese Army Crafted a Huge Star Wars Sculpture Out of Snow


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 14, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Now *here* is a good use for a lot of snow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super cool.  I wonder if they deal with sub zero temperatures and blizzard conditions in Japan?

And hope you're taking care of that cold and are on the mend, Montro.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 14, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



You never mentioned a horse BBD.  And immediately the image that popped into my mind was Taco pulling that sleigh. . . .


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 14, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Starting a stretch of weather with negative temps for a few days, then it rises to the twenties for at least a week.  Made an insulated box for the stray kitties in case they don't have better alternatives.


Aw, I hope the stray kitties appreciate that box.  My ferals spend a lot of time in the heated kid boxes here, even when the kids are in residence.  It's pretty cute to find cats and goats all piled together in the warmth.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 14, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Flawduh has been chilly again.  It's only supposed to be 63 today.  Bastards!!!
> 
> Oh....and happy valentines day.


Just a reminder: 63 is a lovely, temperate summer day in some places.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 14, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > The forecast called for snow starting at around 4:00 PM-EST.  Well, it is 12:58 PM-EST, and the snow is beginning to fall.  The high blustering winds of the blizzard are not supposed to start until around midnight, but we will see what happens.  It's gonna a big one I think.
> ...


Same here, it gets too cold and we won't see snow.  Now, ice-fog is another thing entirely...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 14, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Here's another one of those optical illusions.  Each ball in the rotating circle is moving in a straight line....just keep watching to see it:  These kinds of things fascinate me and perhaps explain why eye witness accounts are so often flawed as to what actually happened


You have to focus on one ball only to see the illusion.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 14, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Now *here* is a good use for a lot of snow!
> ...



So far this has been a lingering kind of cold.  I start feeling better, then wake up feeling crappy again.  It's only been a few days, maybe a week, and I haven't been running a high fever, so I'll just live with it.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 14, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Have you tried a bath in cool water?


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 14, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Now *here* is a good use for a lot of snow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow!  That is really awesome!  I wonder how long it took to do that?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 14, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



What is ice fog?  I don't think I've ever experienced such a thing.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 14, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> And this is awesome.   Cambridge has been dumping excess snow on an open area on the MIT campus and it is now an estimated 40 feet high or as high as a 3 story building.  The student population is enjoying it a lot.



I saw this on the news tonight.  Worcester county is north of me.    They are at a higher elevation and might get more snow than we do here.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 14, 2015)

Update for those that are interested.  It was snowing like hell a little while ago.  It seems to be starting to slow down a bit now.  It's supposed to stop snowing, and at around 11 or midnight, it's going to start back up with the blizzard, high winds, all that good stuff.  Lol.  Right now, we've probably gotten about 4-6 inches, though it's a bit difficult to tell because of all the snow still remaining from the prior storms.  Let's hope I keep my electricity tonight.  It is going to be a rude awakening if I have to wake up in the middle of the night freezing my tush off.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 14, 2015)

Well, I just went outside to check out what's happening.  It's getting really really cold, and there is just a slight breeze that picked up.  About an hour ago, it was pretty still and silent.  It's 12:11 AM here, and still no blizzard yet though.  The skies look really ominous though.  

Anyways, the meteorologists are off on the timing quite often.  NE weather isn't very easy to predict.  I'm hoping maybe it won't be as bad as they were saying.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 15, 2015)

Keep warm Chris.

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
GW's daughter's friend Sachendra,
Ernie's friend and colleague Max,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Foxfyre's Aunt Betty,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 15, 2015)

Just wanted to let you all know that I made it through the night and didn't freeze to death or turn into a Chrisicle.    (credit to one of my friends for Chrisicle- lol). 

I don't have any idea what time it actually started, but it's a blizzard!  We even had thunder snow!  Maybe later I'll try to take some pictures, but it's useless right now because you wouldn't be able to see anything but white. 

Happy Sunday!  Hope you all had a nice Valentine's!


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 15, 2015)

Oh well, up at 4 this morning, finally fed the cats at 5:30 and let Gizmo out.  Have to do some cleaning today and get the tax stuff together.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 15, 2015)

Talked to my brother in law in Noank Connecticut. They have 18" of fresh snow on top of the 4 feet they've had up til now. He has no place to put any more snow.


----------



## mdk (Feb 15, 2015)

Good morning folks! I hope everyone had a wonderful Valentines Day. We had a peaceful day at home cooking the house down and having some wine. I am off to meet some family for brunch and mimosas. Cheers to all you great people!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 15, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  Looking at Chris and the folks enduring yet another terrible blizzard and bitter cold in the northeast compared to our bright blue sunny skies and predicted high of 70 today--really seriously not good for us this time of year--it just doesn't seem fair.

We played hooky from church this morning--Hombre has a bad cold and I wasn't feeling all that good myself.  But this too shall pass.  Coffee is helping.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 15, 2015)

Finally they're starting to talk on TV about a problem about one third of everyone suffers from (didn't know it was that many).  Sensitivity to scents, (perfumes and colognes), how prevalent they are in so many different products.  Of course the docs are suggesting "polite" ways to let people know you have these medical sensitivities.  I generally start out with that but if someone refuses to take the hint (like a co-worker) I then become "less polite"......  
I'm finding a lot of medical/dental offices and hospitals are banning the use of perfumes and colognes by employees while on the job.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 15, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


It's like frozen fog that collects on every surface.  It can build up quickly and pretty thick.  I'll post a pic as soon as I can.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 15, 2015)

Well, so much for my latest "project" he violated my trust and ground rules for the last time. He is now on a grayhound headed for his mother's home in Texas.

I tossed his fat ass from Doc's last night after he told me I didn't have the authority to since I was not wearing a "security" shirt. I glanced towards my waist band and suddenly, he realized that I had all the authority that I needed.

There is a lot more, including his calling of my friends and partners to bad mouth me, but no one bought it.

I'll calm down eventually, but after years of taking people in and providing for them, this is the first time I've had issues even approaching this. I'm disappointed.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 15, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Well, so much for my latest "project" he violated my trust and ground rules for the last time. He is now on a grayhound headed for his mother's home in Texas.
> 
> I tossed his fat ass from Doc's last night after he told me I didn't have the authority to since I was not wearing a "security" shirt. I glanced towards my waist band and suddenly, he realized that I had all the authority that I needed.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear that, Ernie.  Some people are just ungrateful jerks.  Nothing you can do about it except to wash your hands of them and move on.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 15, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Finally they're starting to talk on TV about a problem about one third of everyone suffers from (didn't know it was that many).  Sensitivity to scents, (perfumes and colognes), how prevalent they are in so many different products.  Of course the docs are suggesting "polite" ways to let people know you have these medical sensitivities.  I generally start out with that but if someone refuses to take the hint (like a co-worker) I then become "less polite"......
> I'm finding a lot of medical/dental offices and hospitals are banning the use of perfumes and colognes by employees while on the job.



Lol.  I'm guilty of perfume wearing!    I try to not use TOO much though.  Some women leave a cloud of the stuff behind them.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 15, 2015)

Picture time!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 15, 2015)

A few more . . . 



 

The next couple are from my bathroom on the 2nd floor . . .



 



 

I had to open my window, so the pictures are through the screen only, kind of hard to see.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 15, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Finally they're starting to talk on TV about a problem about one third of everyone suffers from (didn't know it was that many).  Sensitivity to scents, (perfumes and colognes), how prevalent they are in so many different products.  Of course the docs are suggesting "polite" ways to let people know you have these medical sensitivities.  I generally start out with that but if someone refuses to take the hint (like a co-worker) I then become "less polite"......
> ...


Even a small amount in an enclosed space gives me an instant headache, makes me irratable and wipes me out energy wise and there are people who are affected much worse than I am.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 15, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



So . . . you want to ban perfume?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 15, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Looking at Chris and the folks enduring yet another terrible blizzard and bitter cold in the northeast compared to our bright blue sunny skies and predicted high of 70 today--really seriously not good for us this time of year--it just doesn't seem fair.
> 
> We played hooky from church this morning--Hombre has a bad cold and I wasn't feeling all that good myself.  But this too shall pass.  Coffee is helping.



We're supposed to get ANOTHER snowstorm on Wednesday.  Can you believe it?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 15, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I like Giorgio.  It smells great.    Just a squirt or two will do ya good.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 15, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Picture time!
> 
> View attachment 36826
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, I think I see a little bit of snow, maybe a dusting.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 15, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Only if ya don't want sex..........


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 15, 2015)

Had grilled cheese for lunch.  Haven't had that in a while.
Used oat bread, canola butter and sharp cheddar cheese.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 15, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> A few more . . .
> 
> View attachment 36829
> 
> ...



Wow Chris.  When we lived up on the mountain, we could have three or more feet of snow on the ground, but it looks like you have more than that there.  And with still more coming, what a nightmare.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 15, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Hey, look at these!    J/K.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 15, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Personally I'd have no problem with banning it but that's just me...........
Did you know why people started using perfume?  It was to cover up the body odors because people didn't bath as often.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 15, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > A few more . . .
> ...



There are some snow banks (granted, they are due to plowing) that are almost 2 stories high.  Later on, I might go outside and take some pictures, but it is REALLY hard to get out in my back yard, as you can see.  I went out this morning because the bird feeder was frozen, so I had to shake it up to loosen up some food for the birdie birds.  Snow was almost up to my waist.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 15, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Yes, in the Victorian days.  I've read about that before.  I don't know how sensitive you are to it, but I also get headaches from certain kinds of perfume.  Other kinds are not as strong, so they don't bother me.  The only kind of perfume I wear is Giorgio because, as long as you only use one or two squirts, you might not be able to smell it unless you were sniffing me. Lol.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 15, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Actually doesn't help, the smell still gets through, I'd need a respirator.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 15, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Had grilled cheese for lunch.  Haven't had that in a while.
> Used oat bread, canola butter and sharp cheddar cheese.



Grilled cheese with tomato and bacon is my fav.  Yum!  That is delicious with the warm tomato on it, or with tomato soup for dipping if you don't have tomatoes.  Yummers!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 15, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 15, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


In fairly open areas, unless someone bathed in perfume, it doesn't bother me, up close and personal......  No way.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 15, 2015)

Now if ya rubbed bacon all over yourself..........


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 15, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Yeah, some people just wear way too much, and now we have that terrible smelling "Axe" cologne and body spray for men.  Ugh.  I hate the smell of that.  I like the old Drakkar for men.  That smells fantastic and it has a more mild smell.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 15, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Now if ya rubbed bacon all over yourself..........



  Too greasy.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 15, 2015)

Here's a picture of a little bird at my feeder.  I don't know how to zoom in, so I hope you can see it.  Remember, those outdoor chairs are the bar type of chairs; that's how deep the snow is.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 15, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Now if ya rubbed bacon all over yourself..........



I've always thought that food smells would be far preferable to the usual perfume/cologne scents.  Rather than bacon, though, I'd like a candy smell.....a fruity kind of candy, like a Jolly Rancher perfume or something along those lines. 

I like when shampoos smell like that!


----------



## Sherry (Feb 15, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



No worries, Chris, Most people in the CS know that WQ and I live in the same neck of the woods. He spoiled me all weekend...and I'm grateful that he didn't get me any stuffed animals.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 15, 2015)

Sherry said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Hmm.  I thought there was something going on between you two!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 15, 2015)

Sherry said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Well thanks for finally outing the two of you in the Coffee Shop so I can stop biting my tongue.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 15, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Here's a picture of a little bird at my feeder.  I don't know how to zoom in, so I hope you can see it.  Remember, those outdoor chairs are the bar type of chairs; that's how deep the snow is.
> 
> 
> View attachment 36832



Can anyone see the little bird in the picture?  He's on the ground.  He kind of looks like a little speck.  Lol.  The poor birds.  I wonder where they go when there's a blizzard?  They sure seemed hungry this morning.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 15, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Now if ya rubbed bacon all over yourself..........
> ...



I like the fruity smells too, but I still prefer my Giorgio perfume.  I love how it smells.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 15, 2015)

Later tonight the kitchen will smell like steak........


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 15, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Later tonight the kitchen will smell like steak........



You're making me hungry with all your talk about bacon and steak.  I'm going to have to log off and make myself something now.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 15, 2015)

Speaking of snow, 007 reported getting heavy snow in his neck of the woods two weeks ago and I don't believe he has posted at USMB since then.  Has anybody heard from him or can report that he's okay?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 15, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Later tonight the kitchen will smell like steak........
> ...



I'm thawing out some steaks to make chicken fried steak and fried taters to serve with sweet potatoes and other veggies a bit later.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 15, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a picture of a little bird at my feeder.  I don't know how to zoom in, so I hope you can see it.  Remember, those outdoor chairs are the bar type of chairs; that's how deep the snow is.
> ...



I see him. When you click on the picture it considerably enlarges.  The picture, not the bird. . . .


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 15, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


That's not steak, it course ground hamburger........


----------



## Sherry (Feb 15, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



That's right, it was officially mentioned on Sgt_Gath's American Sniper movie review thread American Sniper US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum ...followed by some inquisitive PMs.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 15, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



In this case it is a tenderized top round steak, exquisitely seasoned, lightly breaded, and fried to exactly the right texture and golden brown, complimented by a wonderful cream gravy with little fat content.  Melt in your mouth goodness.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 15, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


So, unground hamburger.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 15, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Given that its a toss up whether Mexican food or a cheeseburger is Hombre's favorite food, I'll go with that.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 15, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a picture of a little bird at my feeder.  I don't know how to zoom in, so I hope you can see it.  Remember, those outdoor chairs are the bar type of chairs; that's how deep the snow is.
> ...


I see the little devil now!


----------



## WelfareQueen (Feb 15, 2015)

Sherry said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Sorry Hon.....you spoke too soon.  This one should arrive via UPS on your doorstep any day.


----------



## Sherry (Feb 15, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



The ear hair makes him adorable.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 15, 2015)

Guys I'm feeling like something the cat dragged in and really need to go take a hot shower and get to bed.  So I'm gonna call it a night early and sign off now.  But never fear.  I shall return.  Hold the fort and all that. . . .

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
GW's daughter's friend Sachendra,
Ernie's friend and colleague Max,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Foxfyre's Aunt Betty,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 15, 2015)

Haven't posted in a couple of days so I thought I would catch everybody up on what's been going on.  First of all, it's been quite cold here in northwestern Illinois.  The horse-drawn sleigh ride I was scheduled to take Mrs. BBD on for Valentine's Day had to be rescheduled because the temp was -5 and too cold for both humans and horses to be out playing in.  It was also -5 when I woke up this morning.  Later, after church, it had warmed up to a balmy "0".  Mrs. BBD and I stayed home all day on Valentine's Day and I have to tell you, that lady is very resourceful when it comes to finding ways to celebrate a holiday.  Won't say why but I'm still smiling.  The weather here has been very cold and most people are staying home and inside out of the weather.  Except for going to church this morning, I haven't been more than 20 feet away from the coffee pot in several days now.  There really isn't much news to tell except I'll be glad when Valentine's Day rolls around next year!


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 15, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Haven't posted in a couple of days so I thought I would catch everybody up on what's been going on.  First of all, it's been quite cold here in northwestern Illinois.  The horse-drawn sleigh ride I was scheduled to take Mrs. BBD on for Valentine's Day had to be rescheduled because the temp was -5 and too cold for both humans and horses to be out playing in.  It was also -5 when I woke up this morning.  Later, after church, it had warmed up to a balmy "0".  Mrs. BBD and I stayed home all day on Valentine's Day and I have to tell you, that lady is very resourceful when it comes to finding ways to celebrate a holiday.  Won't say why but I'm still smiling.  The weather here has been very cold and most people are staying home and inside out of the weather.  Except for going to church this morning, I haven't been more than 20 feet away from the coffee pot in several days now.  There really isn't much news to tell except I'll be glad when Valentine's Day rolls around next year!


I have a feeling that everywhere (most) people are trapped by the snow we'll see a sharp increase in births in nine months..........


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 15, 2015)

Two days ago it was in the 70s, right now it's in the upper twenties and there's already an inch of snow on the ground.  Not expecting the massive amounts the northeast is getting, Wednesday it'll be back up in the 40s and 60s by Thursday.  We'll be in El Paso Wednesday through Friday with temps there in the mid to upper 70s.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 16, 2015)

Ugh, it looks as though our external hard drive is dying.  I've been able to pull some of the stuff off it (it will connect at times, but is inconsistent) but it has more on it than I have free space on my pc's.  I tried pulling it from the enclosure and plugging it into my pc, just to test if it might be a problem with the enclosure rather than the drive itself, but my pc wouldn't boot with it plugged in.  I wasn't trying to boot to the external drive, just have it plugged in to look at the files while running through my normal drive.  I got an error message about 4th master drive or something, so annoying.

I wonder if I should just buy a new internal HD and plug it into this enclosure?  Maybe that's a cheaper alternative.  I hate when HDs die!


----------



## peach174 (Feb 16, 2015)

Morning
Happy Presidents Day !

I have to take my desktop in today.
I can't get it to turn on.
I'm using my laptop.
Maybe I need to get a new one.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 16, 2015)

Good morning, coffee shoppers!  It is a balmy negative 2 degrees here in Mass this morning.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 16, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Speaking of snow, 007 reported getting heavy snow in his neck of the woods two weeks ago and I don't believe he has posted at USMB since then.  Has anybody heard from him or can report that he's okay?



I'm not sure I know who that is?  James Bond?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 16, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Yum!  That sounds delicious!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 16, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I can't see the picture, but I imagine it's a giant bear?  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 16, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Guys I'm feeling like something the cat dragged in and really need to go take a hot shower and get to bed.  So I'm gonna call it a night early and sign off now.  But never fear.  I shall return.  Hold the fort and all that. . . .
> 
> Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.
> 
> ...



Hope you feel better today Foxy!    Remember . . . lots of water and orange juice.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 16, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ugh, it looks as though our external hard drive is dying.  I've been able to pull some of the stuff off it (it will connect at times, but is inconsistent) but it has more on it than I have free space on my pc's.  I tried pulling it from the enclosure and plugging it into my pc, just to test if it might be a problem with the enclosure rather than the drive itself, but my pc wouldn't boot with it plugged in.  I wasn't trying to boot to the external drive, just have it plugged in to look at the files while running through my normal drive.  I got an error message about 4th master drive or something, so annoying.
> 
> I wonder if I should just buy a new internal HD and plug it into this enclosure?  Maybe that's a cheaper alternative.  I hate when HDs die!



Not much is more annoying than computer problems!


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 16, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ugh, it looks as though our external hard drive is dying.  I've been able to pull some of the stuff off it (it will connect at times, but is inconsistent) but it has more on it than I have free space on my pc's.  I tried pulling it from the enclosure and plugging it into my pc, just to test if it might be a problem with the enclosure rather than the drive itself, but my pc wouldn't boot with it plugged in.  I wasn't trying to boot to the external drive, just have it plugged in to look at the files while running through my normal drive.  I got an error message about 4th master drive or something, so annoying.
> 
> I wonder if I should just buy a new internal HD and plug it into this enclosure?  Maybe that's a cheaper alternative.  I hate when HDs die!


Download and burn a bootable (ISO) copy of Mac Pup Linux (it runs on RAM), make sure your computer is set to boot from the optical drive first and your external is connected then boot with Mac Pup in the drive.  When it's running it should see the external and what's on it, you can then pull as much off that HD as hasn't been corrupted and lost.  Have a bunch of thumb drives ready.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 16, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Morning
> Happy Presidents Day !
> 
> I have to take my desktop in today.
> ...


If I want to turn on my desktop I give it an Old English massage........


----------



## peach174 (Feb 16, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Morning
> ...





That would be nice if it was that easy.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 16, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


My desktops get all excited when I break out the Old English........  so do the legs, drawers, etc.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 16, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  Cooler and overcast this morning--low 30's--but the forecast is dry - dry - dry.  They probably are getting a dusting on the mountain but nothing significant.  Looks like everything in the mid section of the country from Arkansas east to the coast will be getting the worst of it today.

I'm feeling quite a bit better but not 100%.  Have a meeting at 11 that won't take long.    We got everything tidied up for the housecleaning crew who will arrive in an hour or so.  Coffee is good this morning.  Hope everybody is having a good Monday and will have a good week.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 16, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Well I didn't know anything about the movie thread when I got suspicious.  I was just really happy that my instincts proved to be right.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 16, 2015)

67, headed for the low 70's today in Foley. Cloudy and rather still out there, but, actually feels pretty good. Good chance of rain this afternoon.
Have not heard from or about Shannon. Hopefully he made it to Pensacola to catch his bus and is safe in Texas with his mommy.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 16, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Morning
> Happy Presidents Day !
> 
> I have to take my desktop in today.
> ...



Wonderful desktop computers with mega hard drive space and all the ram and power any normal person could ever need can be had for $300 or so or less.  Sometimes that is the route to go instead of trying to keep an older model running once it starts giving you problems.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 16, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Morning
> ...



It's been my experience that once you have one problem, you will end up with more and more problems.  I agree.  Just get a new computer.  It's too annoying to have to constantly mess around with it just to get it to work.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 16, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ugh, it looks as though our external hard drive is dying.  I've been able to pull some of the stuff off it (it will connect at times, but is inconsistent) but it has more on it than I have free space on my pc's.  I tried pulling it from the enclosure and plugging it into my pc, just to test if it might be a problem with the enclosure rather than the drive itself, but my pc wouldn't boot with it plugged in.  I wasn't trying to boot to the external drive, just have it plugged in to look at the files while running through my normal drive.  I got an error message about 4th master drive or something, so annoying.
> ...



Er . . . what?


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 16, 2015)

I have a desk top machine in the garage. I have not booted it in 5 years. The laptop I'm on now has more storage, more ram, faster processor (quad core) a 17.5 inch touch screen, it takes up 1/8 the space and uses 1/10 the electricity.

The power requirement alone is a pretty big deal. I'm not one to shut down a computer at night, in fact, I rarely reboot it. It has been running 20 days without reboot, it was 71 days the last time. I ran my other laptop 189 days one time. 
A typical desktop costs about a buck to a buck and a half a day in electricity.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Μήπως δεν μιλούν την Ελληνική γλώσσα


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 16, 2015)

It's all Greek to me...


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 16, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...





That doesn't help.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 16, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Morning
> ...




Yes I know. I got hubby a 3 in1 last Sept. for his birthday for 400.00
Hubby took his and my Desktop to Sierra Vista this morning- his for routine check up and mine to see if it's dead or not. 
He has to get a new office chair because he broke the old one last night.
They should have some real nice ones on sale for President's day.
I'm hoping that it's the wire to the power button, because I really like my compact little gateway desktop.
I shall see.


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 16, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Cooler and overcast this morning--low 30's--but the forecast is dry - dry - dry.  They probably are getting a dusting on the mountain but nothing significant.  Looks like everything in the mid section of the country from Arkansas east to the coast will be getting the worst of it today.
> 
> I'm feeling quite a bit better but not 100%.  Have a meeting at 11 that won't take long.    We got everything tidied up for the housecleaning crew who will arrive in an hour or so.  Coffee is good this morning.  Hope everybody is having a good Monday and will have a good week.



Thanks Foxy, and may your day go well, also. The last two days have been a whirlwind of fun and excitement for us. The weather was in the 70's and fun was had by all. This week's weather expected to be in the high 60's and sunny, too. Very uncommon for this time of year, but it seems when storms hit in the opposite end of the map, we have to have spring-like weather year-round much to my dismay for I love our marine climate and miss it. This is the second winter out of two, we have had spring-like weather and trees blooming beautiful pink blossoms while others become even more green and filled-in, in February.

I miss the soft rain and beautiful mist that hangs in the forest right outside my windows.  Oh well, such a small deal, really and I shall not complain, considering.


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 16, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Ringel05 eliminated the Chinese writing I was getting for over a month, hanging around my tabs at the top of pages. He is one sharp guy worth listening to.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...




I'm not spending 400.00 or more dollars just for a wire that might be lose on the power button.
If it is a bigger problem though, I will get a new one.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 16, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Now I have a swelled head........  Ego, people, ego........  Get your minds out of the gutter.


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 16, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...





Ernie S. said:


> I have a desk top machine in the garage. I have not booted it in 5 years. The laptop I'm on now has more storage, more ram, faster processor (quad core) a 17.5 inch touch screen, it takes up 1/8 the space and uses 1/10 the electricity.
> 
> The power requirement alone is a pretty big deal. I'm not one to shut down a computer at night, in fact, I rarely reboot it. It has been running 20 days without reboot, it was 71 days the last time. I ran my other laptop 189 days one time.
> A typical desktop costs about a buck to a buck and a half a day in electricity.



REALLY?!?!?!!?!?  That much a day??  I'd better stick with my Toshiba Chromebook. They were 229.00 yesterday on Amazon.  The 13.3 inch with HD screen and IPS panel. Nice. I think most major computer manufacturers are putting out their version of a Chromebook really cheap lately as ACER is coming to retail stores soon with a 15.6 inch screen Chromebook.  Or is it 15.9?  Anyway  it is referenced as ACER 15.  I DO love mine. I also love my W-7 desktop. I hear Windows is out now, or coming out soon with W-10?


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 16, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 16, 2015)

Yea really. Your average desktop has a 500 watt power supply with high performance machines up to 750 watts or higher. They use close to maximum while you are active and maybe half of that when sitting with an animated  screen saver running. I would guess they use about 150 watts while hibernating if you enable power saving mode so yeah a buck and a half a day is a conservative guess, depending on how much you actually use the computer.


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 16, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I used to buy cube steak for chicken-fried steak. Mashed potatoes and milk gravy and home made coleslaw and biscuits.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 16, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  Cooler and overcast this morning--low 30's--but the forecast is dry - dry - dry.  They probably are getting a dusting on the mountain but nothing significant.  Looks like everything in the mid section of the country from Arkansas east to the coast will be getting the worst of it today.
> ...





Five degrees this morn.

Wanna swap?


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 16, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



BTW AA, it wasn't aimed at you.  I was just going to post the first sentence and realized there were some here who would have fun with it, so I decided to have fun with it......


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 16, 2015)

We were lucky, we only got 2 1/2 inches of snow, the problem was the first snow to fall turned to slush on the not yet frozen hard surfaces then froze last night.  Now it's in the 30s and it's starting to melt.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 16, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ugh, it looks as though our external hard drive is dying.  I've been able to pull some of the stuff off it (it will connect at times, but is inconsistent) but it has more on it than I have free space on my pc's.  I tried pulling it from the enclosure and plugging it into my pc, just to test if it might be a problem with the enclosure rather than the drive itself, but my pc wouldn't boot with it plugged in.  I wasn't trying to boot to the external drive, just have it plugged in to look at the files while running through my normal drive.  I got an error message about 4th master drive or something, so annoying.
> ...



I'll give it a shot when I've got a new storage device available, thanks.  

Although I must admit to having no idea at all what Macpup does that allows it to boot with the external plugged in.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 16, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Nope. 69 here.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 16, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


It doesn't need a hard drive, like the ancient DOS it runs off the disc media it's on using the system RAM.  It doesn't matter what operating system is on your hard drive it can see all the files under Windows or Mac that are stored on the hard drive and allow the user to move those files to another storage device.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Feb 16, 2015)

72 and sunny here in Florida.  Too busy to hang out by the pool....but life is good.  

And Foxy, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 16, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  Cooler and overcast this morning--low 30's--but the forecast is dry - dry - dry.  They probably are getting a dusting on the mountain but nothing significant.  Looks like everything in the mid section of the country from Arkansas east to the coast will be getting the worst of it today.
> ...



So lucky.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 16, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



  yeah sure.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 16, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Mmm-hmmm.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 16, 2015)

It's snowing again, only one to three inches by this afternoon but it's also supposed to snow tonight.  Right now it's too warm (33 degrees) for it to stick.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 16, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> It's snowing again, only one to three inches by this afternoon but it's also supposed to snow tonight.  Right now it's too warm (33 degrees) for it to stick.



And you live in Colorado?  Wow!  I thought you guys got lots of snow too.  Maybe just in the more mountainous regions?  For my job, I used to type for Vail Valley Hospital.    LOTS of skiing injuries.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 16, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> 72 and sunny here in Florida.  Too busy to hang out by the pool....but life is good.
> 
> And Foxy, hope you feel better soon.





Brrrrrrrrrrrrr.....

and Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 16, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > 72 and sunny here in Florida.  Too busy to hang out by the pool....but life is good.
> ...



I know.  I want to slap WQ.    He's just teasing us!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


That brings back some memories!  I used to apply Drakkar Noir, in small amounts.  I have a reaction to most perfumes and aftershaves that have an alcohol base.  Perfumes with an oil base are easier to deal with.  Makes me an expensive date, if you want to entice me with scent.  Hoppes 9 is usually a safe bet, though!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 16, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I love the scent of Drakkar.  It's mild and clean smelling.  You are probably right.  It's probably the alcohol that is irritating to a lot of people.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 16, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


That's all Greek to me!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 16, 2015)

First, the weather: it's 45 degrees here, trying to rain, too!  We still have no significant snowfall, 6-8 inches, at best, a little more up at the country place (10-14" there).  My partner had the truck washed yesterday.  What a waste of money!  It stayed clean for two blocks, maybe.  With temps above freezing to the past two days, the roads are a mucky mess.
My "foster children" arrived yesterday.  They seem like nice young people and were happy to have the help at the airport.  They took a rain check for dinner, preferring to get checked into their temporary lodging and letting their dogs settle down a bit.  The young lady observed how much my daughter resembles me in looks and mannerisms.  My poor daughter!
I've been nursing some nasty cuts on both hands the past few days.  Sherman, the terrorist cat, pulled one of his table-top skids, knocking a cup of coffee to the floor.  I made an attempt to catch it before it fell, over-balanced, and landed hands first among the shards of cup and the pool of coffee.  Although I bandaged the cuts, two particularly bad ones bled for almost two days!  I woke up from my nap that evening with both hands caked in blood.  I'm about ready to skin that cat, he's such a troublemaker. 
Guess I'd better quit goofing off and finish grading papers.  I have most of the assignments graded and ready to return to my students.  I fully expect my "challenger" to quibble about his test grade, it's the nature of this particular beast, certainly.
Spaeter, CS fellow travelers!


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > It's snowing again, only one to three inches by this afternoon but it's also supposed to snow tonight.  Right now it's too warm (33 degrees) for it to stick.
> ...


I'm in the foothills, south central Colorado and yes, the high mountains tend to get a lot of snow as do the eastern high plains and the Palmer Divide.   Generally if the weather pattern is from the west or north we tend not to get much, the mountains and ridges are in the way, if it comes up from the south that's another matter as it's pulling in moisture off the pacific and drawing it in.  Then we really get snow.  It was like that in the DC region also.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 16, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Hey PC!!!!  Always pleased when you stop by.    But no, I don't wanna swap.  I've lived in country when the temp finally made it up to zero for the first time in a week, we thought we were having a heat wave.  I don't adjust to that as easily these days as I used to.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 16, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> First, the weather: it's 45 degrees here, trying to rain, too!  We still have no significant snowfall, 6-8 inches, at best, a little more up at the country place (10-14" there).  My partner had the truck washed yesterday.  What a waste of money!  It stayed clean for two blocks, maybe.  With temps above freezing to the past two days, the roads are a mucky mess.
> My "foster children" arrived yesterday.  They seem like nice young people and were happy to have the help at the airport.  They took a rain check for dinner, preferring to get checked into their temporary lodging and letting their dogs settle down a bit.  The young lady observed how much my daughter resembles me in looks and mannerisms.  My poor daughter!
> I've been nursing some nasty cuts on both hands the past few days.  Sherman, the terrorist cat, pulled one of his table-top skids, knocking a cup of coffee to the floor.  I made an attempt to catch it before it fell, over-balanced, and landed hands first among the shards of cup and the pool of coffee.  Although I bandaged the cuts, two particularly bad ones bled for almost two days!  I woke up from my nap that evening with both hands caked in blood.  I'm about ready to skin that cat, he's such a troublemaker.
> Guess I'd better quit goofing off and finish grading papers.  I have most of the assignments graded and ready to return to my students.  I fully expect my "challenger" to quibble about his test grade, it's the nature of this particular beast, certainly.
> Spaeter, CS fellow travelers!



GW, get thee to the emergency room or urgent care and have those cuts professionally taken care of.  You might need a stitch or two but certainly need a professional to make sure you don't have any glass shards in the wounds and to ensure you don't get an infection that you can't take care of yourself.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 16, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Maybe what I really don't understand is why my usual HD won't boot when I plug in the wonky external.  I get that it's dying, but why not just boot up the pc as usual and just not give me access to the external?  I wouldn't think having a second HD go bad would prevent you from booting your main HD.....but apparently, I don't know what I'm talking about.  

I'll see about getting a new drive sometime soon and have already downloaded the Macpup ISO in case I need it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 16, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Hey AA!!!  LTNS.  Glad you're back.

We do buy cube steaks when they're on sale because they're plentiful and cheap at the grocery store.  One package will often provide a generous entre for the two of us for under $2.00.  For real chicken fried steak though, I prefer tenderized round steak--more flavorful and it just works better.  But I prepare the cube steaks with much the same seasoning and breading but we usually cut them into strips and make steak fingers out of them.

Or I do this with them (sometimes using mushroom soup or other combinations.)

Around 2 lbs of cube steaks (I have used less)
1 pkg brown gravy mix
1 pkg french onion soup mix
1 pkg au jus mix (I have omitted this without the recipe suffering greatly)
1 can cream of chicken soup
1 can of water

Dump it all in a slow cooker for 6 to 8 hours.

Serve with mashed potatoes and veggies.  Yummy.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 16, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


It's looking at your backup HD for the operating system, since it's not there it just stops looking.  It's probably a setting in the BIOs (Boot sequencer) where you have to go to make it look in your CD/DVD (optical drive) first.  Seems strange that it would look on your backup HD for an operating system first unless the backup HD is telling the computer to look there.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 16, 2015)

Hope everybody is having a fine day.  Don't forget to take an afternoon coffee break.


----------



## 007 (Feb 16, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Hope everybody is having a fine day.  Don't forget to take an afternoon coffee break.


Just sick of cold, overcast and snow at this point, and stuck inside.

That is my official bitch as the Vice President of the Bitch About The Weather club.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 16, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...





It was so cold this morn, I saw a man combing his hair and the teeth on the comb were chattering.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 16, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...





So cold.....Obama was burning effigies of himself.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 16, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



My bios is set to boot off the dvd first, then my main HD, followed by the backup HD.  I unplugged the backup HD and replaced it with the external, and while I could still access my bios, I couldn't boot the main HD.  I certainly didn't have it set to look at the backup HD first to boot up.  

I did notice that when I had the external in the enclosure and plugged it in through the USB, it will sometimes cause freezing on the PC.  I don't know if that's directly related or if my bios just won't boot up if any HD connected is bunk.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 16, 2015)

Just made chicken with a mustard cream sauce.  First time doing this recipe, it's rich and delicious.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 16, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I have no idea what any of that means.  I feel like "derrrrp."


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 16, 2015)

007 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Hope everybody is having a fine day.  Don't forget to take an afternoon coffee break.
> ...



Oh, that's right, YOU are 007, Bond, James Bond.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 16, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Could be a "protective" response to a bad HD or a simple read conflict.
Also just thought of a couple of other things, could be a serious increase in power usage when both HDs are hooked up, check your CPU fan, make sure there's not a dust build up between it and the heat sink.  If there is vacuum it out (with the computer off) then see if that helps.  Also try a different USB cable to rule out the possibility the cable is bad plus try a different USB port on the desktop to make sure the USB port you're using hasn't kicked the bucket.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 16, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Just a quick Mama Fox ((hug)) and a wee bit of cautionary reminder that we don't bring politics or religious theology into the Coffee Shop.     It's funny but we might have Coffee Shoppers who might think that too political and would bristle a bit at that.


----------



## Sherry (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## Montrovant (Feb 16, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Heh, way ahead of you!  I have plugged the external into multiple ports and multiple PCs, not to mention the PS3.  I also did some dust vacuuming while I had my PC open.  We bought a new USB cable as the first attempt at fixing the problem, but it looks like the drive is just worn out.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 16, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Yup.  The best thing you can do now is try to save as much off of it as you can.  I had two external HDs go bad on me before.  The higher capacity ones go bad faster, the 60 to 80 Gb ones last almost forever, also the higher the speed the faster it will wear out.  If you're determined to store your files on an external HD I'd seriously recommend a solid state drive, no moving parts to go bad, yeah they're more expensive and don't have the capacity a standard drive has but you could always have more than one and compress your files.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 16, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > First, the weather: it's 45 degrees here, trying to rain, too!  We still have no significant snowfall, 6-8 inches, at best, a little more up at the country place (10-14" there).  My partner had the truck washed yesterday.  What a waste of money!  It stayed clean for two blocks, maybe.  With temps above freezing to the past two days, the roads are a mucky mess.
> ...



Thank you for your concern and suggestions, Foxy.  I'm a quick healer and these are healing nicely.  I usually apply a poultice of plantain leaves or calendula, or I have both Balm of Gilead and balsam fir salves on hand, too.  But my blood pressure meds thin the blood, making for profuse bleeding for the least injury.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 16, 2015)

[raising hand] Permission to vent?
How many of you have had to deal with a passive-aggressive control personality.  For almost 12 years now, I've been dealing with my partner, whom I have mentioned at times.  Well, he's P-A, and a massive hoarder!  I deal with the unpleasantness mostly by complying with the "rules".  One of his rules is: unless he's selected the DVD, the TV is not permitted to be on.  He finds it impossible to focus on anything else while the TV is running.  Hence, whenever he comes into the house, I hit the pause button or turn it off.  But before he comes in and settles down, he has to come in-and-out a dozen times, for assorted reasons.  Each time, the TV has to be silenced or I get snapped at.  I confess, this sometimes rubs me the wrong way.  This evening, I made a comment about feeling like a trained seal.  He starts packing his kit and sulking.  He's going to go back to his place, since I'm such a nasty piece of work, always making stupid comments.
So, I've violated another rule, to never make a comment when I'm aggravated about something he's done/doing.  He cannot be criticized.
Now we go to act three:  I usually try to cajole him and persuade him to stay here.  (He's usually had a few beers by this time and should refrain from driving.)  This time, I forwent act three and just let him go, not following him out to the truck, arguing and begging he not drive. 
While never openly, physically violent, his behavior is distinctly unpleasant and psychologically violent if the rules are violated.  It is easier to just shut up and behave than to oppose him.  On some level, I know that one of the (lesser) reasons I will be moving to live closer to my daughter and her family is that I hope to dishearten him and perhaps he'll toss in the towel. 
OK, well...thanks for "listening".  Venting is therapeutic.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 16, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Unfortunately storage capacity is a big issue.  I've got a TON of stuff saved and I think it might be cost prohibitive to go with SSDs at this point.    It's been a while since I've looked at prices but I know I can get a SATA desktop 1TB HD for $50-60 and put it in the enclosure of the current external.

This is the first external I've used, and we've had it for something like 4 years.  It has gotten a lot of use, so I'm not too upset as far as that goes.....it's just always annoying when a HD dies, and unlike in the past, I don't have a spare sitting around I can replace it with.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 16, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> [raising hand] Permission to vent?
> How many of you have had to deal with a passive-aggressive control personality.  For almost 12 years now, I've been dealing with my partner, whom I have mentioned at times.  Well, he's P-A, and a massive hoarder!  I deal with the unpleasantness mostly by complying with the "rules".  One of his rules is: unless he's selected the DVD, the TV is not permitted to be on.  He finds it impossible to focus on anything else while the TV is running.  Hence, whenever he comes into the house, I hit the pause button or turn it off.  But before he comes in and settles down, he has to come in-and-out a dozen times, for assorted reasons.  Each time, the TV has to be silenced or I get snapped at.  I confess, this sometimes rubs me the wrong way.  This evening, I made a comment about feeling like a trained seal.  He starts packing his kit and sulking.  He's going to go back to his place, since I'm such a nasty piece of work, always making stupid comments.
> So, I've violated another rule, to never make a comment when I'm aggravated about something he's done/doing.  He cannot be criticized.
> Now we go to act three:  I usually try to cajole him and persuade him to stay here.  (He's usually had a few beers by this time and should refrain from driving.)  This time, I forwent act three and just let him go, not following him out to the truck, arguing and begging he not drive.
> ...



I've dealt with people like that yes, and know a few on line like that.  But I've never had to live with one.  And I'm pretty sure I wouldn't be as calm or accommodating as you are if I did.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 17, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > [raising hand] Permission to vent?
> ...



Funny thing, my best buddy, with whom I still dine almost every Sunday, stayed married to his ex for 33 years before he finally called it quits.  Fool or hero, I'm not sure.  Folks like my partner and my buddy's ex-wife never really do anything overtly identifiable as abuse, but they are abusive and manipulative.  My partner and I work for the same company and very few of our co-workers would believe me if I told them how he really is.  Hell, I was roped in by his affable personal presentation.  The demons don't show up until he's sure you're trapped.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 17, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your situation GW.  Long standing problems require an enabler.  Some of us are pretty good enablers.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 17, 2015)

So good morning everybody.  Hombre is still under the weather--he hasn't had this long a siege of cold or flu or whatever he has for a long time, but he really has it. Unfortunately I only have Alkaseltzer cold and the pain reliever in that is aspirin which he isn't supposed to take because of his gout.  So off to the pharmacy for a different cold med shortly.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 17, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> So good morning everybody.  Hombre is still under the weather--he hasn't had this long a siege of cold or flu or whatever he has for a long time, but he really has it. Unfortunately I only have Alkaseltzer cold and the pain reliever in that is aspirin which he isn't supposed to take because of his gout.  So off to the pharmacy for a different cold med shortly.



It's the season for sickness.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 17, 2015)

Good morning everyone!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 17, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> [raising hand] Permission to vent?
> How many of you have had to deal with a passive-aggressive control personality.  For almost 12 years now, I've been dealing with my partner, whom I have mentioned at times.  Well, he's P-A, and a massive hoarder!  I deal with the unpleasantness mostly by complying with the "rules".  One of his rules is: unless he's selected the DVD, the TV is not permitted to be on.  He finds it impossible to focus on anything else while the TV is running.  Hence, whenever he comes into the house, I hit the pause button or turn it off.  But before he comes in and settles down, he has to come in-and-out a dozen times, for assorted reasons.  Each time, the TV has to be silenced or I get snapped at.  I confess, this sometimes rubs me the wrong way.  This evening, I made a comment about feeling like a trained seal.  He starts packing his kit and sulking.  He's going to go back to his place, since I'm such a nasty piece of work, always making stupid comments.
> So, I've violated another rule, to never make a comment when I'm aggravated about something he's done/doing.  He cannot be criticized.
> Now we go to act three:  I usually try to cajole him and persuade him to stay here.  (He's usually had a few beers by this time and should refrain from driving.)  This time, I forwent act three and just let him go, not following him out to the truck, arguing and begging he not drive.
> ...



Sorry to hear about that.  Good luck with everything.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 17, 2015)

Woke up to discover that it's Tuesday morning...  Imagine that.  Something this profound calls for more coffee.


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 17, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Woke up to discover that it's Tuesday morning...  Imagine that.  Something this profound calls for more coffee.



Pretty much the same thing here, BDD. At least the sunny and 70° weather we are having during the daytime, changes it's mind at night and the chill rolls in. I am not looking forward to that newly-arrived species of birds last May every morning for over  a month, at 3:30 am to begin their chirping in unison. May they find other forests in which to ring in the day this coming spring.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 17, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > So good morning everybody.  Hombre is still under the weather--he hasn't had this long a siege of cold or flu or whatever he has for a long time, but he really has it. Unfortunately I only have Alkaseltzer cold and the pain reliever in that is aspirin which he isn't supposed to take because of his gout.  So off to the pharmacy for a different cold med shortly.
> ...



Maybe so, but I don't have to like it.


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 17, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



The men I have been attracted to don't wear any scent at all, but the one you mention here sounds good, as I do like a _clean scent_, e.g., soap and water.


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 17, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



No sweetie, I don't want to swap, but if I could, I would come over and help you get through it in any way I could. I haven't shoveled snow in a long time. Said goodbye to that, in the Sierra Nevada mountain range, a few years back,,,,


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 17, 2015)

Sunday morning I was in the basement sanding, tack clothing and priming the new chest of drawers.  I made a mistake when I put the carcass of the dresser on the saw horses to prime.  I put the face, the part that needs the paint on the top.  This meant I would have to paint it horizontally and reach across the top to do so.  I should have put it with the face facing me so I could paint without paint dripping into the cabinet.

Anyway, while I was prepping the drawers, I heard a faint hissing sound.  "I wonder what that is?"

Then, I heard a "PLINK" followed by a gushing sound!  This was coming from the utility room.  I went in and suddenly I was a commander on a U-boat while the American destroyer above was dropping depth charges with astounding accuracy!  My tank less water heater had sprung a leak!  Water gushed forth like something you would wait in line to see at a National Park.

I scrambled to find the shut off valve, all the while getting doused by a deluge of freezing water.  I found the valve and shut it down.  There was a hole in the serpentine copper piping the size of a quarter.. My sweat shirt, fleece pants, socks and slippers were soaked.  It was -7 outside, and the water coursing through the plumbing was more slush than liquid.  I was freezing.  I could not take a nice steamy shower to warm up.  I could not dry off as quickly as I hoped.  I stripped out of the soaked clothes and mopped myself off with a towel.

Of course, it was Sunday and I could not call a plumber.  Showers are now taken at my long suffering brother's house until Wednesday night when, according to his schedule, the plumber will stop by Pimplebutt to install a new water heater.

A new water heater helps me make the decision between wall paper and paint for the bedroom project.  Time top pick up some color chip samples.  The silver lining is, I was in the basement when it happened and was able to stop the leak within a minute.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 17, 2015)

Woke up to a couple of inches of new snowfall this morning.  Had to clear the car and drive to get Gizmo to the vet, found out she is a he so he's getting spayed, wellness check, shots, etc.  He'll be there until Saturday morning after we get back from El Paso late Friday.  He wasn't happy with being locked in the front room all night with no food.........  
It's already just above freezing so all this is already starting to melt.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 17, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> Sunday morning IO was in the basement sanding, tack clothing and priming the new chest of drawers.  I made a mistake when I put the carcass of the dresser on the saw horses to prime.  I put the face, the part that needs the paint on the top.  This meant I would have to paint it horizontally and reach across the top[ to do so.  I should have put it with the face facing me so I could paint without paint dripping into the cabinet.
> 
> Anyway, while I was prepping the drawers, I heard a faint hissing sound.  "I wonder what that is?"
> 
> ...


If he's installing a Bradford White (which plumbers love) you will need a plumber for parts. $$$$$$  Hater heaters have anodes that should be replaced regularly, $25 and Home Depot or Lowes. They are sacrifical rods, once gone the minerals attack the rest of the tank. BW tanks also have their rods in the hot outlet and you lose the nipple when swapping out the part. Most other tanks have a separate nut/access port.

Rheem and GE have a good track record. Whirlpool, not so much.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 17, 2015)

Does anybody in the Coffee Shop have satellite internet service?  If so, with whom?  I am thinking about switching over to satellite internet service and have been checking them out on-line but haven't made a decision yet as to who I might select.  Feed back from you guys would be appreciated.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 17, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Sunday morning IO was in the basement sanding, tack clothing and priming the new chest of drawers.  I made a mistake when I put the carcass of the dresser on the saw horses to prime.  I put the face, the part that needs the paint on the top.  This meant I would have to paint it horizontally and reach across the top[ to do so.  I should have put it with the face facing me so I could paint without paint dripping into the cabinet.
> ...


Fortunately, the replacement ano0des are put together like links of sausage.so those without four or five feet of head room above the tank can still replace them.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 17, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Does anybody in the Coffee Shop have satellite internet service?  If so, with whom?  I am thinking about switching over to satellite internet service and have been checking them out on-line but haven't made a decision yet as to who I might select.  Feed back from you guys would be appreciated.


I don't and wouldn't. They give you a limited total per month, you go over it and they really ding you. It's good if you have no other way and don't watch movies though.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 17, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> Fortunately, the replacement ano0des are put together like links of sausage.so those without four or five feet of head room above the tank can still replace them.


Bradford White? Mine wasn't but I had room anyway.


----------



## 007 (Feb 17, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Woke up to a couple of inches of new snowfall this morning.  Had to clear the car and drive to get Gizmo to the vet, found out she is a he so he's getting spayed, wellness check, shots, etc.  He'll be there until Saturday morning after we get back from El Paso late Friday.  He wasn't happy with being locked in the front room all night with no food.........
> It's already just above freezing so all this is already starting to melt.


I took my little black and white buddy to the vet Thursday and she got spayed. I was literally dreading doing it for years. I thought she would be a fighting, clawing, biting nightmare, but instead she was a super good little girl. The vet said they figured she was just too scared to put up a fuss and just went with the program. Thankfully she's done now. Took her in in the morning and picked her up that afternoon. The only shocker was the $131 bill.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 17, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Does anybody in the Coffee Shop have satellite internet service?  If so, with whom?  I am thinking about switching over to satellite internet service and have been checking them out on-line but haven't made a decision yet as to who I might select.  Feed back from you guys would be appreciated.
> ...



I've seen what Hughes' service looks like at a friend's house.  It's pathetic.  I don't know about data limits but at the glacial speed it runs I doubt you could ever get that far anyway.  Even DSL Lite is faster.

As Iceweasel said, only if you have absolutely no other options.


----------



## 007 (Feb 17, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> [raising hand] Permission to vent?
> How many of you have had to deal with a passive-aggressive control personality.  For almost 12 years now, I've been dealing with my partner, whom I have mentioned at times.  Well, he's P-A, and a massive hoarder!  I deal with the unpleasantness mostly by complying with the "rules".  One of his rules is: unless he's selected the DVD, the TV is not permitted to be on.  He finds it impossible to focus on anything else while the TV is running.  Hence, whenever he comes into the house, I hit the pause button or turn it off.  But before he comes in and settles down, he has to come in-and-out a dozen times, for assorted reasons.  Each time, the TV has to be silenced or I get snapped at.  I confess, this sometimes rubs me the wrong way.  This evening, I made a comment about feeling like a trained seal.  He starts packing his kit and sulking.  He's going to go back to his place, since I'm such a nasty piece of work, always making stupid comments.
> So, I've violated another rule, to never make a comment when I'm aggravated about something he's done/doing.  He cannot be criticized.
> Now we go to act three:  I usually try to cajole him and persuade him to stay here.  (He's usually had a few beers by this time and should refrain from driving.)  This time, I forwent act three and just let him go, not following him out to the truck, arguing and begging he not drive.
> ...


GW... you have the patience of a saint. If that was me in that situation, I'd have come to blows with someone like that. I'm not sure what the advantage is to being abused like that, but whatever the reason is, I think you'd be happier not having to deal with that.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 17, 2015)

007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Woke up to a couple of inches of new snowfall this morning.  Had to clear the car and drive to get Gizmo to the vet, found out she is a he so he's getting spayed, wellness check, shots, etc.  He'll be there until Saturday morning after we get back from El Paso late Friday.  He wasn't happy with being locked in the front room all night with no food.........
> ...


Here it's $30 to get em fixed


----------



## 007 (Feb 17, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Does anybody in the Coffee Shop have satellite internet service?  If so, with whom?  I am thinking about switching over to satellite internet service and have been checking them out on-line but haven't made a decision yet as to who I might select.  Feed back from you guys would be appreciated.


I have a friend who has that Hughes Net, and it's spotty at best, is really slow half the time, and is totally out when there's storms. He hates it, but it's his only option. He's considered moving just so he can get cable.


----------



## 007 (Feb 17, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Incredible... I guess we get soaked for living out in the sticks.


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 17, 2015)

007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Woke up to a couple of inches of new snowfall this morning.  Had to clear the car and drive to get Gizmo to the vet, found out she is a he so he's getting spayed, wellness check, shots, etc.  He'll be there until Saturday morning after we get back from El Paso late Friday.  He wasn't happy with being locked in the front room all night with no food.........
> ...



Yikes!!!!  That's a lot of money, in the short-run, 7 baby.  I have always spayed or neutered my animals at very early ages. Also their first shots, but with an indoor cat they don't need boosters although many vets won't tell you that. My girl is almost 13 and has never been sick with anything. I read online back then that indoor cats don't need booster shots if they never go outside. There is always the possibility of them escaping to the outdoors and catching something, but I had seen too many cats not recover with ease after the annual booster so I stopped. I did consult with a vet about that article I read ( by a vet ) and he did concur.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 17, 2015)

007 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Does anybody in the Coffee Shop have satellite internet service?  If so, with whom?  I am thinking about switching over to satellite internet service and have been checking them out on-line but haven't made a decision yet as to who I might select.  Feed back from you guys would be appreciated.
> ...



If you ever have snow and ice, and I'm sure you do in Illinois, you're gonna have the same issues as satellite TV in that once any of that gets on your parabolic dish it changes the shape characteristics and there goes your signal.  But even on a clear day what I've seen was molasses slow.

I'm way in the sticks here but as long as there's a cable TV company I get internet, and there's no weather issue unless a line comes down and they're good about dealing with it.  The only drawback is they charge me extra for not watching TV.


----------



## 007 (Feb 17, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I think my little critter is about 3 now. She was getting so bad when she was in heat that she'd end up growling. I'd just had enough of that. She kept me up all night with her grunting and antics, and I figured she couldn't be enjoying it any more than I was. So I pushed myself and made the appointment and took her to get fixed. They asked if she was an indoor only cat and I said yes. So they asked if I also wanted her declawed and I said, hell no, do not declaw her. She has all her shots in case she does somehow get out, and I want her to have her claws too. The only thing she ever scratches is her tower, which has areas meant for her to scratch. My old cat, Buttons, was almost 20 when he had to be put to sleep, and he never got booster shoots either, AA, and he was never sick. He was an inside only cat too, so I agree with you, they don't need them.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 17, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> So good morning everybody.  Hombre is still under the weather--he hasn't had this long a siege of cold or flu or whatever he has for a long time, but he really has it. Unfortunately I only have Alkaseltzer cold and the pain reliever in that is aspirin which he isn't supposed to take because of his gout.  So off to the pharmacy for a different cold med shortly.



I'm still not completely healthy, although I don't feel bad like I did a few days ago.  It's just lingering.  The little one is away for a few days, but I just talked to her earlier and she, too, still has lingering sickness.

Just that kind of year, I guess.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 17, 2015)

007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



And $131 is cheap, cheap, CHEAP for what vets around here charge.  Hombre and I don't have a furry companion to love right now purely because if we did need vet services for more than the annual shots, it would really destroy our limited budget.

You'll be so glad you had it done though.  She will be much better off not going into heat every few weeks and you'll be much happier without her going berserk during that time.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 17, 2015)

Oh and a warm Coffee Shop welcome to Iceweasal who is joining us for the first time today.  Welcome, welcome, and happy to see you are joining right in. 

Your first timer's complimentary beverage:


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 17, 2015)

Well, my situation is this...  I live about 150 yards from the middle of nowhere.  I don't have the luxury of cable.  We have Dish for TV because that's the only option.  Used to have dial-up internet years ago and then went to using one of those little things (forget what they called it) but it was more or less a personal hot spot.  Used that for years and last year I up-graded it for a newer model that didn't work well at all so I went to DSL with our phone company.  It works fair but you often get interference on the phone line.  So, I either keep using what I have or get satellite internet.  Mrs. BBD is jumping up and down wanting me to get the internet off of the phone line.  Haven't decided which one I will get though.  They are all pretty expensive and seem to have some sort of gimmick to get you to pick their service.  Will ponder this for a few days or so before I make a decision.


----------



## 007 (Feb 17, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Well, my situation is this...  I live about 150 yards from the middle of nowhere.  I don't have the luxury of cable.  We have Dish for TV because that's the only option.  Used to have dial-up internet years ago and then went to using one of those little things (forget what they called it) but it was more or less a personal hot spot.  Used that for years and last year I up-graded it for a newer model that didn't work well at all so I went to DSL with our phone company.  It works fair but you often get interference on the phone line.  So, I either keep using what I have or get satellite internet.  Mrs. BBD is jumping up and down wanting me to get the internet off of the phone line.  Haven't decided which one I will get though.  They are all pretty expensive and seem to have some sort of gimmick to get you to pick their service.  Will ponder this for a few days or so before I make a decision.


Is there cable out at the road? Maybe the cable company would be willing to run cable in.

I have a buddy that was pretty much in the same boat, but he worked a deal with the cable company and they got him hooked up. I don't think there's any better internet on the planet for consumers than good ole cable. But if you have to stick with something else, possibly ask the phone company if they could give you a dedicated line just for DSL.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 17, 2015)

007 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Well, my situation is this...  I live about 150 yards from the middle of nowhere.  I don't have the luxury of cable.  We have Dish for TV because that's the only option.  Used to have dial-up internet years ago and then went to using one of those little things (forget what they called it) but it was more or less a personal hot spot.  Used that for years and last year I up-graded it for a newer model that didn't work well at all so I went to DSL with our phone company.  It works fair but you often get interference on the phone line.  So, I either keep using what I have or get satellite internet.  Mrs. BBD is jumping up and down wanting me to get the internet off of the phone line.  Haven't decided which one I will get though.  They are all pretty expensive and seem to have some sort of gimmick to get you to pick their service.  Will ponder this for a few days or so before I make a decision.
> ...



No cable on the road.  The cable stops about a mile from my house.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 17, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Well, my situation is this...  I live about 150 yards from the middle of nowhere.  I don't have the luxury of cable.  We have Dish for TV because that's the only option.  Used to have dial-up internet years ago and then went to using one of those little things (forget what they called it) but it was more or less a personal hot spot.  Used that for years and last year I up-graded it for a newer model that didn't work well at all so I went to DSL with our phone company.  It works fair but you often get interference on the phone line.  So, I either keep using what I have or get satellite internet.  Mrs. BBD is jumping up and down wanting me to get the internet off of the phone line.  Haven't decided which one I will get though.  They are all pretty expensive and seem to have some sort of gimmick to get you to pick their service.  Will ponder this for a few days or so before I make a decision.



Gut feeling response, I would consider staying with DSL instead of going to satellite. Everybody I know who has had satellite say that they really don't like it--it frequently doesn't work at all in really bad weather--snow, heavy rain, etc.--and is subject to interference from trees, hills, etc. between your receiver and the signal.  And they say satellite is little faster, if any, than DSL.

Maybe visit with your DSL providers in your area.  If your equipment is outdated compared to your phone lines, this could cause the interference you're getting and can be remedied with updated equipment.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 17, 2015)

I use computer savvy carrier pigeons........


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 17, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Oh and a warm Coffee Shop welcome to Iceweasal who is joining us for the first time today.  Welcome, welcome, and happy to see you are joining right in.
> 
> Your first timer's complimentary beverage:


Well thankyou. That looks mighty nice. I am bit particular about my coffee. I roast at home with a drum roaster, have a Mazzer Mini grinder and Viebiemme Domobar Jr espresso machine. I used to like Starbucks until I got into it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 17, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and a warm Coffee Shop welcome to Iceweasal who is joining us for the first time today.  Welcome, welcome, and happy to see you are joining right in.
> ...



Ah you are going to get along just fine with the other Coffee Shoppers.  Lots of real gourmet coffee afficionados here.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Feb 17, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and a warm Coffee Shop welcome to Iceweasal who is joining us for the first time today.  Welcome, welcome, and happy to see you are joining right in.
> ...





Welcome.    First cup is on the House.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 17, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Of course not, nobody likes it.    It sucks.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 17, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> First, the weather: it's 45 degrees here, trying to rain, too!  We still have no significant snowfall, 6-8 inches, at best, a little more up at the country place (10-14" there).  My partner had the truck washed yesterday.  What a waste of money!  It stayed clean for two blocks, maybe.  With temps above freezing to the past two days, the roads are a mucky mess.
> My "foster children" arrived yesterday.  They seem like nice young people and were happy to have the help at the airport.  They took a rain check for dinner, preferring to get checked into their temporary lodging and letting their dogs settle down a bit.  The young lady observed how much my daughter resembles me in looks and mannerisms.  My poor daughter!
> I've been nursing some nasty cuts on both hands the past few days.  Sherman, the terrorist cat, pulled one of his table-top skids, knocking a cup of coffee to the floor.  I made an attempt to catch it before it fell, over-balanced, and landed hands first among the shards of cup and the pool of coffee.  Although I bandaged the cuts, two particularly bad ones bled for almost two days!  I woke up from my nap that evening with both hands caked in blood.  I'm about ready to skin that cat, he's such a troublemaker.
> Guess I'd better quit goofing off and finish grading papers.  I have most of the assignments graded and ready to return to my students.  I fully expect my "challenger" to quibble about his test grade, it's the nature of this particular beast, certainly.
> Spaeter, CS fellow travelers!


I suggest that next time he quibbles about his grade, you take his paper, read what he is disputing. After a couple seconds appearing to scan it, say something like I'm sorry, I did make a mistake. This is wrong too and knock a couple more points off his score.

It did make 46 here today, but we may get a frost tonight. After that, we should begin to warm up into the 70's by the week end.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 17, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Check your BIOS and see what your boot order is. My Point of Sale system wouldn't boot up the other day and after a call to customer service, I found I had a flash drive plugged in that BIOS wanted to boot from.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 17, 2015)

I have tried numerous concoctions to clean the haze off the car headlamps with limited success until today.  A while back I mentioned how to use a slurry of hydrogen and baking soda to clean the baked on crap off of stovetops, well I decided to give it a try on the headlamps.  They look almost new!!!  best stuff I have found and it didn't involve scrubbing until my arm almost fell off.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 17, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Sorry to hear about your situation GW.  Long standing problems require an enabler.  Some of us are pretty good enablers.


Speaking as the enabler in this situation...I am reaching my tipping point.  I do confess that the fear of psychological threats crossing into the physical is a significant element in how I respond is a factor.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 17, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> So good morning everybody.  Hombre is still under the weather--he hasn't had this long a siege of cold or flu or whatever he has for a long time, but he really has it. Unfortunately I only have Alkaseltzer cold and the pain reliever in that is aspirin which he isn't supposed to take because of his gout.  So off to the pharmacy for a different cold med shortly.


Crap, Foxy!  Hope you can find some relief for Hombre soon.   Being sick sucks!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 17, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> Sunday morning I was in the basement sanding, tack clothing and priming the new chest of drawers.  I made a mistake when I put the carcass of the dresser on the saw horses to prime.  I put the face, the part that needs the paint on the top.  This meant I would have to paint it horizontally and reach across the top to do so.  I should have put it with the face facing me so I could paint without paint dripping into the cabinet.
> 
> Anyway, while I was prepping the drawers, I heard a faint hissing sound.  "I wonder what that is?"
> 
> ...


Holy shit, NoSmo...that sucks.  But you're right...at least you were there when it all went south.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 17, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Woke up to a couple of inches of new snowfall this morning.  Had to clear the car and drive to get Gizmo to the vet, found out she is a he so he's getting spayed, wellness check, shots, etc.  He'll be there until Saturday morning after we get back from El Paso late Friday.  He wasn't happy with being locked in the front room all night with no food.........
> It's already just above freezing so all this is already starting to melt.


He's getting spayed?  I'm  sure he'll be glad to know that.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 17, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> I have tried numerous concoctions to clean the haze off the car headlamps with limited success until today.  A while back I mentioned how to use a slurry of hydrogen and baking soda to clean the baked on crap off of stovetops, well I decided to give it a try on the headlamps.  They look almost new!!!  best stuff I have found and it didn't involve scrubbing until my arm almost fell off.


that's hydrogen *peroxide*, I assume?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 17, 2015)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > [raising hand] Permission to vent?
> ...


He has agreed to separating one property.  I just have to get the funds together for the surveyor and the local government.   He's already told me that any profits from the sale of the town property are his.  It's all good.  I just need to split the jointly owned properties legally.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 17, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I confirm that the furfam suffers from the cost of sending my vets offspring to college.  I do most of my livestock medical requirements myself.  Actually, the only immunization requiring veterinary certification is a rabies vaccination, for feline and canine furfam members.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 17, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > First, the weather: it's 45 degrees here, trying to rain, too!  We still have no significant snowfall, 6-8 inches, at best, a little more up at the country place (10-14" there).  My partner had the truck washed yesterday.  What a waste of money!  It stayed clean for two blocks, maybe.  With temps above freezing to the past two days, the roads are a mucky mess.
> ...


Shock!  The quibbler did not quibble.  It's difficult to argue when I use the FAA mulit-choice questions on my tests.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 17, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Woke up to a couple of inches of new snowfall this morning.  Had to clear the car and drive to get Gizmo to the vet, found out she is a he so he's getting spayed, wellness check, shots, etc.  He'll be there until Saturday morning after we get back from El Paso late Friday.  He wasn't happy with being locked in the front room all night with no food.........
> ...


Neutered, I still have to get used to her being a he.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 17, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I have tried numerous concoctions to clean the haze off the car headlamps with limited success until today.  A while back I mentioned how to use a slurry of hydrogen and baking soda to clean the baked on crap off of stovetops, well I decided to give it a try on the headlamps.  They look almost new!!!  best stuff I have found and it didn't involve scrubbing until my arm almost fell off.
> ...


Liquid hydrogen.......  Now I have to figure out how to thaw out my hand..........


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 17, 2015)

Hope you're smoking while you use that stuff.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 17, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Sunday morning I was in the basement sanding, tack clothing and priming the new chest of drawers.  I made a mistake when I put the carcass of the dresser on the saw horses to prime.  I put the face, the part that needs the paint on the top.  This meant I would have to paint it horizontally and reach across the top to do so.  I should have put it with the face facing me so I could paint without paint dripping into the cabinet.
> ...


Yeah, I was going to get the whole "Das Boot" treatment one way or the other.  I've got to get a ballpark price from this guy.  My brother had a new water heater installed in 2012 for less than five hundred bucks, so...

But it was the pressure zipping through the hole that amazed me!  And when I see Cary Grant plugging a leak on the S.S. Stingray, I never thought about the water temperature.  Not to suggest Gay porn, but in the movies it looks like a bunch of guys in a shower.  After the leak is plugged, Alan Hale and John Garfield would crack a little punchline to the crisis.  They're comfortable.  Not muttering the expletives sailors are notorious for, shaking like a dog shitting a peach pit, and having parts shrivel up that you have forgotten about.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 17, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Hope you're smoking while you use that stuff.


----------



## Sherry (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 18, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine, 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
GW's daughter's friend Sachendra,
Ernie's friend and colleague Max,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Foxfyre's Aunt Betty,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 18, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to hear about your situation GW.  Long standing problems require an enabler.  Some of us are pretty good enablers.
> ...


 
Mrs. Liberty and I are strongly reviewing whether we are are simply unhappy with each other or would be absolutely miserable without each other.  I tend to favor the second, while Mrs. Liberty is not convinced.  Doing a lot of self evaluation and praying at the moment.


----------



## Darkwind (Feb 18, 2015)

My seventh grandchild was born yesterday at 4 p.m. Pacific Time.  He weighed in at 8 pounds one ounce and measured 20 inches...

Say hello to Alexander William Anthony *******


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 18, 2015)

Darkwind said:


> My seventh grandchild was born yesterday at 4 p.m. Pacific Time.  He weighed in at 8 pounds one ounce and measured 20 inches...
> 
> Say hello to Alexander William Anthony *******
> 
> View attachment 36905



Aw congrats Grandpa.  How wonderful!!  I am sooooo jealous of you folks who have a whole housefull of grandkids.  Due to the luck of the draw, I will have my one granddaughter who I love dearly, but there won't be any more.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 18, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Prayers your way Save.  It could just be one of those midlife crisis things.  Do you have a good pastor who could help sort things out?  If she isn't open to the idea of counseling, you go anyway.  Very often an objective third party can help folks put things back into proper perspective.  A good marriage is worth fighting for.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 18, 2015)

We are planning to sell the house about July or August.  Once that is done, we will decide to find a new place together or split the equity and move on.  Thank you for your concern and helpful ideas Foxfyre.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 18, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> We are planning to sell the house about July or August.  Once that is done, we will decide to find a new place together or split the equity and move on.  Thank you for your concern and helpful ideas Foxfyre.



Mama Fox ((hugs))  Prayers will continue.  Just don't give up on a long marriage without trying every resource available to you.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 18, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Good luck Save.  I hope you can both find agreement on this, whichever way you go.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 18, 2015)

I've decided on Dish Satellite Internet.  They will be out here on Monday to set it all up.  Got my fingers crossed that it was a wise decision.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 18, 2015)

I got my computer back YEAH !!!!!! 
Working like a top now.
It was my power cord that went out.
They had no problem with the power button at the shop, she turned on just fine there.
I bought a new cord and when I got everything plugged ,  I plugged in the old cord nothing, then put the new cord in and she turned on just fine.
I really like this compact power tower so I'm happy she is still going strong.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 18, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


That's a tough decision to make.  Toughest is when you have to admit to being part of the problem.  In my situation, do I just swallow my words, bury how I feel?  It's not possible with my partner to have an adult discussion, he just sulks out to his car and drives off.  Hopefully, things take a more mature way between you and Mrs. Liberty.  Good luck, how things all come out for the best for you and her.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 18, 2015)

Darkwind said:


> My seventh grandchild was born yesterday at 4 p.m. Pacific Time.  He weighed in at 8 pounds one ounce and measured 20 inches...
> 
> Say hello to Alexander William Anthony *******
> 
> View attachment 36905


Congratulations, Grampy!


----------



## Sherry (Feb 18, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I'm sorry for your struggles, Save...wishing you the very best.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 18, 2015)

Arrived in El Paso about an hour ago, long drive and I'm exhausted.


----------



## alan1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Sometimes, working in the land of corporate stupid can be entertaining.
Work just pushed out some online training about EEOC, Diversity and Harrassment.
Seems that people can't call me things like "old timer", "grandpa" or "senior", but there is nothing preventing me from calling them "junior", "child", "kid" or "youngin".
I plan on having fun with this company policy.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 18, 2015)

Just got back from dinner, it's nice being back in a major metro area though the drivers around here are nutz!!  Tomorrow the wife has the panel interview then they have realtor scheduled to show us the town.........  Then they have us scheduled for dinner with someone we don't know yet what their position is.  Friday morning is a tour of the medical campus then we head back to Podunk.
One house we already looked at online is a 5 bedroom, 3 bath, 2300 sqft with a pool for under $1300 a month (pool maintenance is included) and it's on the west side.  We'll check it out in person tomorrow.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 19, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
GW's daughter's friend Sachendra,
Ernie's friend and colleague Max,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Foxfyre's Aunt Betty,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 19, 2015)

What is this with only sleeping 6 hours......  Seems to be a pattern now.  I'm up, the coffee is hot even though I have to walk to the lobby to get it.  Well we have a busy day ahead of us, fun, fun........


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 19, 2015)

OFFICIAL MESSAGE FROM THE PRESIDENT OF THE BITCH ABOUT THE WEATHER CLUB.

It's -9 degrees outside this morning.  With about 30 more days left until the first day of spring I find this totally unacceptable.  Enough already.  Bring on the Robins.  Things need to change quickly or I'm going to get real grumpy.


----------



## mdk (Feb 19, 2015)

Good morning folks! I can't wait for this weather to finally turn. I am tired on running on the treadmill and I want to start poking around in the garden again.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > We are planning to sell the house about July or August.  Once that is done, we will decide to find a new place together or split the equity and move on.  Thank you for your concern and helpful ideas Foxfyre.
> ...


 
So far my strategy involved a big hug yesterday morning, I moved to her side of the bed and warmed it up before she got in and put gas in her car this morning when it was negative 2.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 19, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


 
I have survived the death of a brother when I was five, a divorce, bankruptcy, suicide by my car four days after I got married and a few other tradegies.  For the most part, I am an optimist, perhaps because I have few other good alternatives.  

...or possibly my parents just did a very good job of raising me.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 19, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> What is this with only sleeping 6 hours......  Seems to be a pattern now.  I'm up, the coffee is hot even though I have to walk to the lobby to get it.  Well we have a busy day ahead of us, fun, fun........


 
I call it busy brain Ringel.  Try to remember pants before you go for coffee.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 19, 2015)

Sherry said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


 
Thank you, frankly I'm more concerned about GW.  I am not under physical threat and there is family around here for my support.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 19, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > What is this with only sleeping 6 hours......  Seems to be a pattern now.  I'm up, the coffee is hot even though I have to walk to the lobby to get it.  Well we have a busy day ahead of us, fun, fun........
> ...


Too late.......


----------



## peach174 (Feb 19, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...




Sometimes it helps a relationship when you both start doing things that you did in the beginning of your dating and marriage.
It helps you both to remember why you fell in love and got married to begin with.
I hope & pray the both of you can work it out and stay together.


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 19, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I found myself in that position once. We decided to live separately until one or both of us came to a solution, which was dissolution.  One door closed and another opened and each of us were happier. We were free to be the people _we had become_ since our marriage. 

I know of another couple who tried the same thing, and they got back together and stayed that way, by working on the relationship and making it a priority. Their lifestyles had not changed enough to make it impossible to continue the friendship. 

.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 19, 2015)

Morning all

Thursdays smile


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 19, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



All good stuff.  I approve.  

As AA pointed out, sometimes it just doesn't work out, but so many many times, I've seen working at marriage get folks over the rough spots too, so it is worth doing.  Hombre and I have sure had those rough spots.

And Peach is right.  Sometimes it just requires not taking each other for granted, showing respect both in private and in public, being the support system for each other, and loving each other in the same ways you did when you first fell in love.  And that is true no matter how old you are.

And we'll keep the positive vibes coming too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 19, 2015)

Oh and good morning everybody.  Another beautiful day here darn it.  Hombre says he feels well enough to do his volunteer job at the gift shop today and intends to do that against my strenuous objections.  I think he needs to stay in another day or two, but he probably will be okay.

So now I'm deciding whether I want to do fun stuff like geneology today or something useful.  Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 19, 2015)

Oh, and Survivor fans, the new season starts next Wednesday.  Be sure to make a post or subscribe to the new Survivor thread in the TV Forum so you can kibitz, moan, and groan with the rest of us once we get going.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 19, 2015)

Dropped the wife off at the interview, about five minutes from the hotel, will head back over in about an hour if she doesn't call me first.  
The hotel is the Windham at the airport, not bad but I would have gone with an updated room, they put us in the "cheap seats"........ basically a small room, we're used to bigger and better.  Guess one has to go slumming sometime........ 
The funny thing is one almost needs a step ladder to get into the bed, any higher and I'd need altitude sickness pills.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 19, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Dropped the wife off at the interview, about five minutes from the hotel, will head back over in about an hour if she doesn't call me first.
> The hotel is the Windham at the airport, not bad but I would have gone with an updated room, they put us in the "cheap seats"........ basically a small room, we're used to bigger and better.  Guess one has to go slumming sometime........
> The funny thing is one almost needs a step ladder to get into the bed, any higher and I'd need altitude sickness pills.



When Hombre and I were still working and on the road, we often had to overnight somewhere away from home and, because we were paying all our expenses out of pocket, we always went for the  'cheaper seats' when we chose a motel.  We just needed a bed, a shower, and a table to work on and make telephone calls from to set up or confirm appointments, etc.  So we had some really interesting experiences until we finally found a 'cheap' motel that was sufficiently clean and comfortable.  We got to know the owners of those motels very well and remain friends with some of them.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 19, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


I appreciate the concern, too, Save. 
Gotta love Bluetooth!  One of my co-workers just ambled through the office, telling me that he had gotten up, taken a shower, and opened the living room curtains to let the sunshine in...I'm thinking WTF?  Good thing I didn't respond, he was talking to his wife on his cell phone.
We're enjoying another warm spell up in the (normally) frozen North.  Except for brief periods, the temps have been staying around the mid- to high-30's.  Time to break out the Speedos and Coppertone.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 19, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Seems like a reasonable approach.  I wouldn't mind if someone put fuel in my truck when it was freeze-your-nuts cold!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 19, 2015)

Woo-hoo!  Season 4 of Game of Thrones should be out on DVD.  For the past few years, the GoT DVDs have been my BD present to me.  I spent my weekend reviewing the first three seasons...I'm ready...


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 19, 2015)

Nowadays it's easy to go online and find luxury hotel rooms for the price of a regular hotel room.  We've been traveling a lot lately with the wife going on interviews all over the southwest and because I could get great rates on expensive lodging we've been spoiled.
Pretty much the type of room we've been getting:





Usually I go to bed before she does so she can sit in the "living room" and watch TV if she wants and when I get up at 5 or 6 AM I can get on the laptop in the "living room" without bothering her.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 19, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



You know what?  I am old enough to remember when you drove your car to the gas station where pleasant attendants immediately swarmed to your car to check the oil and tire pressure, cleaned your windshield and headlights, all while they pumped the gas into your car.

And the last time I was pumping gas in my car in 40 mph winds with sleet stinging my skin, I could cheerfully have strangled whoever thought pumping your own gas was a good idea.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 19, 2015)

And in the world of optical illusions, the gull is standing on a roof and the guy is at street level.  But the first thing that came to mind was the serious bomb effect bird poop would have had.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 19, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Woo-hoo!  Season 4 of Game of Thrones should be out on DVD.  For the past few years, the GoT DVDs have been my BD present to me.  I spent my weekend reviewing the first three seasons...I'm ready...



I won't be getting season 4 of the game of thrones until my birthday in June. My sister is going to buy it for me as a present, so I will have to wait.

I just popped into the coffee shop because my favourite Muslim enemies have not posted in the religion forum lately. So I have time for some idle chat.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 19, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


 
Blood flow in that area seems adequate to avoid freezing.  

I got a, "you are appreciated" note in my chair when I went home for lunch.  Mrs. Liberty was off to work, so I haven't caught up to her yet.  Wrote back a few nice lines to her and stuck it under her pillow.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> And in the world of optical illusions, the gull is standing on a roof and the guy is at street level.  But the first thing that came to mind was the serious bomb effect bird poop would have had.


 
I was more worried about the ship hitting the bird in the head.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 19, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And in the world of optical illusions, the gull is standing on a roof and the guy is at street level.  But the first thing that came to mind was the serious bomb effect bird poop would have had.
> ...



I was just impressed that the foreground bird is in focus and so is the background. I suppose digital cameras do that unlike my old pentax .


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 19, 2015)

I remember collecting BC cartoon character drinking glasses for $0.49 with a fill up.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 19, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Woo-hoo!  Season 4 of Game of Thrones should be out on DVD.  For the past few years, the GoT DVDs have been my BD present to me.  I spent my weekend reviewing the first three seasons...I'm ready...
> ...



Always happy when you pop in Dajjal.  Is spring springing in the UK yet?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 19, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I hadn't thought about that, but everything is in focus isn't it.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Its quite mild, I just ordered another bottle of gas for my heater, but it might be the last one I will need this year.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 19, 2015)

Here on the Buckle of the Rust Belt we have reached our projected high temperature for the day: 3 degrees above zero.

It's the kind of cold that freezes the snot in your nose so breathing is a process of freeze and thaw.  Everyone is sniffling, everyone has chapped lips or a raw, stinging set of nostrils.  Beside our pasty complexions, our doughy mid sections and our feet clad in heavy boots, our faces are now reflections on our choice of habitat.  We are not a handsome people during the depths of winter.  We lack the stoicism of the Scandinavians on the Great Prairie..  We're bitchers where weather is concerned. 

It's supposed to warm to a balmy 34 on Saturday.  But warm air carries more moisture than frigid air can, which means along with the temporary thaw, we can get freezing rain for our sins.  That's just what the doctor ordered, a glaze of ice over the standing snow.

Daisy the Mutt has been playing a costly game this week.  I won't take her for our daily walk because I don't want to suffer frost bite.  So, she comes to my seat, paws at my feet and grumbles.  I get up, walk to the door for the North Lawn, put her collar on her neck, bundle her up and unlock the door.  Then, I scratch around on the portico for her lead (it always gets covered with snow, so I have to feel around under the snow pack for the little cable and clasp.  Once I have it up from under the snow, I have to place the clasp to my mouth and blow warm air on it to open the little spring operated clasp.

And so, Daisy the Mutt is secured and free to roam the 12 foot radius of her lead.  After two minutes, three at most, I hear her yap alerting me she has had just about enough of the cold Yap! and why isn't she inside laying on the hearth of the fireplace Yap! and why haven't I got to her YAP! by now! Yap!   .

After I take her collar from her neck, she paws at the storm door Yap! to get back inside.  I remove the lead from her collar and put her collar on the inside door knob for the next time out.  Daisy in the meantime, has scampered into the Great Hall and stands in front of the fireplace.  My duties are not finished.  I spread one of the four "Daisy Towels" out on the hardwood floor so it can get as hot as if I had just taken it from the dryer.  Daisy gets wrapped in the towel and cradled in my arms like a three month old.  She snoozes while I gently rub each paw in warm terrycloth.  She snores her way through getting her snow covered belly warmed and dried.  She luxuriates in a warm towel while the television plays ads from the ASPCA showing abused dogs suffering in the cold.

If there's anything to this reincarnation business, I want to come back as a lap dog for a family willing to spoil the bejesus out of me!


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 19, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> If there's anything to this reincarnation business, I want to come back as a lap dog for a family willing to spoil the bejesus out of me!



According to my understanding you can only come back as a human being. Animals evolve to perfection in their own group of species. There would be no possibility of spiritual evolution for us if we reincarnated as animals, and animals do not become human. A spirit guide told me this during a trance lecture.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 19, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> Here on the Buckle of the Rust Belt we have reached our projected high temperature for the day: 3 degrees above zero.
> 
> It's the kind of cold that freezes the snot in your nose so breathing is a process of freeze and thaw.  Everyone is sniffling, everyone has chapped lips or a raw, stinging set of nostrils.  Beside our pasty complexions, our doughy mid sections and our feet clad in heavy boots, our faces are now reflections on our choice of habitat.  We are not a handsome people during the depths of winter.  We lack the stoicism of the Scandinavians on the Great Prairie..  We're bitchers where weather is concerned.
> 
> ...



I haven't given your closing question a whole lot of thought Nosmo.  It is a theory that enjoys wide support, though as Dajjal mentioned, I think most expect to come back as a human being.  One of the interesting things about Gen. George Patton was his belief in reincarnation and that he had fought in major wars dating back to pre-Christian times.  Probably most people don't believe in reincarnation though it sure would explain that feeling of de ja vu we get that we've been in a place before or that we've had an experience or conversation before even when we know that is impossible.

But as you pointed out, we spoil our furry critters so much that a number of people have told us that when they die, they want to come back as our dog.  They would probably be just as happy coming back as yours.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 19, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > If there's anything to this reincarnation business, I want to come back as a lap dog for a family willing to spoil the bejesus out of me!
> ...


In that case, I guess it's purgatory for me!


----------



## Sherry (Feb 19, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Dropped the wife off at the interview, about five minutes from the hotel, will head back over in about an hour if she doesn't call me first.
> The hotel is the Windham at the airport, not bad but I would have gone with an updated room, they put us in the "cheap seats"........ basically a small room, we're used to bigger and better.  Guess one has to go slumming sometime........
> The funny thing is one almost needs a step ladder to get into the bed, any higher and I'd need altitude sickness pills.



I need a stool to get into my bed.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Ditto, Foxy!  Did you know that in Oregon, it's illegal to pump your own gas?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 19, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Woo-hoo!  Season 4 of Game of Thrones should be out on DVD.  For the past few years, the GoT DVDs have been my BD present to me.  I spent my weekend reviewing the first three seasons...I'm ready...
> ...


I am not so patient, I had to have the newest GoT asap.  Into the second disk as I type here.  While I do try to watch the show during the season, I tend to doze off after dinner and miss most of each episode.  I get bits and pieces, so having the DVD is sybaritic.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 19, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dropped the wife off at the interview, about five minutes from the hotel, will head back over in about an hour if she doesn't call me first.
> ...




I almost need one myself.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 19, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Really?   I never had a good reason to move to Oregon before.


----------



## Sherry (Feb 19, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I'm average height at 5'5", but between the construction and a pillow top mattress, it sits up very high...it's worth the trip though as it's super comfy.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 19, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


OK, that's seems promising.  Perhaps a bit of romance may go a long way to mending the rents left by everyday wear-and-tear?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 19, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> Here on the Buckle of the Rust Belt we have reached our projected high temperature for the day: 3 degrees above zero.
> 
> It's the kind of cold that freezes the snot in your nose so breathing is a process of freeze and thaw.  Everyone is sniffling, everyone has chapped lips or a raw, stinging set of nostrils.  Beside our pasty complexions, our doughy mid sections and our feet clad in heavy boots, our faces are now reflections on our choice of habitat.  We are not a handsome people during the depths of winter.  We lack the stoicism of the Scandinavians on the Great Prairie..  We're bitchers where weather is concerned.
> 
> ...


Given your description in the first paragraph, you must know some Alaskans.  Your nose freezes shut at around 15 degrees, about the same temperature that freezes the tears ripped from you eyes on your cheeks.  With the temps we've been having lately, many have put on their Speedos and Coppertone.  Of course, our tans have a slightly stippled effect due to the size of the goose bumps casting shadows...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Here on the Buckle of the Rust Belt we have reached our projected high temperature for the day: 3 degrees above zero.
> ...


Brings to mind a bumper sticker I once saw that declared the driver of the car had been born again, and again and again...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Still not good enough reason to move to Oregon, believe me.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 19, 2015)

Sherry said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



I'm 5'2" and we have the super wide California king size bed.
With the bed frame, legs and the springs and the big mattress, with extra pillow top softness on top of the mattress it is rather hard for me but I manage.
We have to buy the deep pockets bed sheets sets.
It is super comfy for us too.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Feb 19, 2015)

Sherry said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...




It sounds like it's full of elven magic.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 19, 2015)

Was just watching the news that ya'll in the east and northeast will be having the coldest weather in at least 20 years tonight--record cold for a lot of you.  So make sure you have a contingency plan if you lose your heat source.  And make sure you open all your cabinets so your pipes don't freeze.

When it warms up, you might want to do this:


----------



## Sherry (Feb 19, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Now I'm craving fudge stripes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 19, 2015)

I just saw these, and with our thoughts beginning to turn to starting our seedlings already in some parts of the country, I thought what a neat idea.  And what a neat gift idea for our gardener friends and relatives.  They were painted with patio paint so the colors should be really weather resistant:


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 19, 2015)

By the way everybody, SfcOllie reports that Mrs. O is home from the hospital today.  We'll keep her on the list awhile longer until it appears the crisis has completely passed.

I'm signing out early tonight as Hombre and I are starting a long movie and I probably won't be back tonight.

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
Complete healing for Mrs. Ringel and the Ringels in difficult transition,
GW's daughter's friend Sachendra,
Ernie's friend and colleague Max,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Foxfyre's Aunt Betty,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Those in the dangerous cold zones,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 19, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dropped the wife off at the interview, about five minutes from the hotel, will head back over in about an hour if she doesn't call me first.
> ...



Always good to poop before bed...


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 20, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  Is everybody sleeping in?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 20, 2015)

Looking out of my window this morning I see that it's snowing which confirms what the weatherman said on the morning news.  We are supposed to get an inch or so today to go along with the cold temp.  Tomorrow it is supposed to warm up to the 20's.  About the only thing good here today is the nice, hot, heart-warming coffee.  All the dogs and cats are in a semi-coma and could care less because they are warm, inside, and have a good supply of treats.  What a life these critters lead.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 20, 2015)

When I started the car this morning, the dashboard thermometer read 43 degrees.  Of course, the car is in the garage in the basement.  I backed out of the driveway, turned right and drove to the end of the block.  Now, the dashboard thermometer read 29.  Up McKinnon Avenue for four blocks to the stop light at the corner of St. Clair Avenue and McKinnon and the dashboard thermometer read -7.

Our outdoor posture is slumped shoulders, hands thrust deep into pockets, heads down so the breeze does not freeze eyes and noses shut, a grimace (not a cringe or wince) plastered across the face, mincing little steps to avoid the icy patches. No  one has their shoulders back, head held high, long confident strides all in the beautiful people milieu of the fashion show catwalk or promenade along Rodeo Drive or South Beach Florida.  We are not an attractive lot of humans in the depths of winter.

Pop used to say that sweet peas are to be planted by the light of the moon on St. Patrick's Day.  The way things are today, with twenty five days to go, a hoe won't be able to scratch out a furrow until sometime in mid May. The sun hangs in the sky like a four month old baby.  It's pretty, but far away from doing any practical work like heating up the Ohio River Valley.

Let us instead take solace in the fact that today is Friday.  That should be enough to satisfy us during any other time of the year.


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 20, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



  The greatest emotional need a human-being has is to feel appreciated, to which I can attest.  Marriage, business jobs, sports and more. saveliberty, you and your love are on the right track.  Impressive progress.


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 20, 2015)

alan1 said:


> Sometimes, working in the land of corporate stupid can be entertaining.
> Work just pushed out some online training about EEOC, Diversity and Harrassment.
> Seems that people can't call me things like "old timer", "grandpa" or "senior", but there is nothing preventing me from calling them "junior", "child", "kid" or "youngin".
> I plan on having fun with this company policy.



Good for you alan1. I hope you do a bang-up job of it all.   PC run a mock.


----------



## Sherry (Feb 20, 2015)

Happy Friday to my CS buds.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 20, 2015)

OK now! Finally some encouraging news about my partner Max. He had a bone biopsy done several days ago. They collected bone and marrow samples and a tissue sample at the site of the infection. Wound cultures came back negative and we should have the bone cultures back today. There was a bit of high fives and back slapping going on, but I'm reserving full party mode for this afternoon.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 20, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> When I started the car this morning, the dashboard thermometer read 43 degrees.  Of course, the car is in the garage in the basement.  I backed out of the driveway, turned right and drove to the end of the block.  Now, the dashboard thermometer read 29.  Up McKinnon Avenue for four blocks to the stop light at the corner of St. Clair Avenue and McKinnon and the dashboard thermometer read -7.
> 
> Our outdoor posture is slumped shoulders, hands thrust deep into pockets, heads down so the breeze does not freeze eyes and noses shut, a grimace (not a cringe or wince) plastered across the face, mincing little steps to avoid the icy patches. No  one has their shoulders back, head held high, long confident strides all in the beautiful people milieu of the fashion show catwalk or promenade along Rodeo Drive or South Beach Florida.  We are not an attractive lot of humans in the depths of winter.
> 
> ...


Foley, Alabama five day forecast.

Friday 02/20 55 | 50 °F





 Friday 0% Precip. / *0* in
A mix of clouds and sun. High near 55F. Winds SE at 10 to 20 mph.






 Friday Night 0% Precip. / *0* in
Mostly cloudy skies this evening will become partly cloudy after midnight. Low around 50F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.

Saturday 02/21 68 | 58 °F





 Saturday 10% Precip. / *0* in
Partly cloudy skies in the morning will give way to cloudy skies during the afternoon. High 68F. Winds SSE at 15 to 25 mph.






 Saturday Night 70% Precip. / *0.16* in
Steady light rain in the evening. Showers continuing late. Thunder possible. Low 58F. Winds S at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 70%.

Sunday 02/22 72 | 43 °F





 Sunday 50% Precip. / *0.02* in
Scattered thunderstorms. High 72F. Winds SW at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 50%.






 Sunday Night 20% Precip. / *0* in
Mostly cloudy skies. Low 43F. Winds N at 10 to 15 mph.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 20, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> OK now! Finally some encouraging news about my partner Max. He had a bone biopsy done several days ago. They collected bone and marrow samples and a tissue sample at the site of the infection. Wound cultures came back negative and we should have the bone cultures back today. There was a bit of high fives and back slapping going on, but I'm reserving full party mode for this afternoon.



Great news Ernie.  But we'll keep him on the list for a bit longer.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 20, 2015)

We're forecast for a high of 70 today--really above-average for this time of year.  But tomorrow a high of 65, and a high of 50 on Sunday and then mid 50's to low 60's for the next several days.  A low of 32 on Sunday night but no sub-freezing temps in the forecast.  So we're still feeling like spring here.  Looks like we'll have to settle for that couple of days or so in January for our 2014/15 winter.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm having a good time teasing my daughter this morning.  Earlier, the temp where she is in NC was about the same as here.  At least the forecast for Alaska indicates our temps will rise above freezing by this afternoon.  In NC, yeah...not so much!  Bwahahaha!


----------



## peach174 (Feb 20, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> I'm having a good time teasing my daughter this morning.  Earlier, the temp where she is in NC was about the same as here.  At least the forecast for Alaska indicates our temps will rise above freezing by this afternoon.  In NC, yeah...not so much!  Bwahahaha!



I watched the news this morning on the weather.
It seems Iceland is warmer than N.Y. right now. 
It's nice here in the 70's and partly cloudy.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 20, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Why is it illegal?  Do they charge extra to pump it?  I think around here you pay more for full serve than self serve.  Also, around here we don't have hardly ANY full service stations.  Most of them are self service.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi coffee shop!  It was 2 degrees here in MA this morning when I woke up and put the television on.  It has now warmed up to 17 degrees.    That doesn't even include wind chill.  Brrrrr.    Hugs for warmth!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Hi coffee shop!  It was 2 degrees here in MA this morning when I woke up and put the television on.  It has now warmed up to 17 degrees.    That doesn't even include wind chill.  Brrrrr.    Hugs for warmth!



I've been thinking about you Chris, and chatting with friends in DC who are having the coldest weather in at least 20 years.  If the Atlantic whole coast starts freezing up, I think we may need a new game plan or something.  Just be sure you have a way to keep warm no matter what happens.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 20, 2015)

Was just reading on the AOL news:
"At least 72 daily record lows have been set Friday morning from Connecticut to Florida to as far west as Indiana, including major cities such as New York, Baltimore, Washington, Pittsburgh, Atlanta, Charlotte, Miami, Detroit and Cincinnati."

They were saying DC has not been this cold since the 1880's?  Or maybe ever. . . .


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 20, 2015)

Waiting to hear from the Ringels of how the interview and their tour of El Paso went. . . .


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 20, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > OK now! Finally some encouraging news about my partner Max. He had a bone biopsy done several days ago. They collected bone and marrow samples and a tissue sample at the site of the infection. Wound cultures came back negative and we should have the bone cultures back today. There was a bit of high fives and back slapping going on, but I'm reserving full party mode for this afternoon.
> ...


Thank you, Foxy. No news today. I suppose we'll hold off on the party 'til Monday now.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 20, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Was just reading on the AOL news:
> "At least 72 daily record lows have been set Friday morning from Connecticut to Florida to as far west as Indiana, including major cities such as New York, Baltimore, Washington, Pittsburgh, Atlanta, Charlotte, Miami, Detroit and Cincinnati."
> 
> They were saying DC has not been this cold since the 1880's?  Or maybe ever. . . .


Talked to my brother in law an hour ago. -5 in Noank, CT


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 20, 2015)

Well, this is the first Friday night of Lent.  Took Mrs. BBD down to the Catholic Church for their fish fry.  They have one every Friday night during the Lent season.  As usual, the meal was just excellent.  I'm telling you, whoever is the one frying up all the fish knows what he/she is doing.  Still rubbing my tummy.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I'm not sure, maybe some kind of job security thing.  Maybe some kind of safety thing.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 20, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Was just reading on the AOL news:
> "At least 72 daily record lows have been set Friday morning from Connecticut to Florida to as far west as Indiana, including major cities such as New York, Baltimore, Washington, Pittsburgh, Atlanta, Charlotte, Miami, Detroit and Cincinnati."
> 
> They were saying DC has not been this cold since the 1880's?  Or maybe ever. . . .


And yet, we're setting record high temps here!  At least, it's unseasonably warm.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Feb 20, 2015)

It got down in the 30's here in Florida last night.  Burrrr!!!!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 20, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



That's so strange.  I've never heard of such a thing.  I always pump my own gas.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 20, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Hi coffee shop!  It was 2 degrees here in MA this morning when I woke up and put the television on.  It has now warmed up to 17 degrees.    That doesn't even include wind chill.  Brrrrr.    Hugs for warmth!
> ...



Thanks Foxy.  I'm plenty warm as long as I stay indoors.    It has been a very loooong winter.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 20, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> It got down in the 30's here in Florida last night.  Burrrr!!!!



That is very cold for Florida.


----------



## Sherry (Feb 20, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> It got down in the 30's here in Florida last night.  Burrrr!!!!



Thank goodness we're getting back up into the 70's this weekend.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...





WelfareQueen said:


> It got down in the 30's here in Florida last night.  Burrrr!!!!


You gotta be kidding me!  It's warmer in Alaska than Florida!!!?  It's 34 here right now, tell me it ain't so?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 20, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



We are stealing your weather!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 20, 2015)

Sherry said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > It got down in the 30's here in Florida last night.  Burrrr!!!!
> ...



Yeah, you are fortunate.  It's not going to be that warm here for a long, looooong time.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 20, 2015)

Just got back from El Paso, of course I'm exhausted even with the wife doing some of the driving.  Left Texas with temps in the 70s, it was freezing and snowing as we went over Raton Pass, it's lower 40s and raining here at the house.


----------



## Sherry (Feb 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



Hang in there...spring is on the way.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 20, 2015)

Sherry said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


Is that a frozen chickadee?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 20, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



We have tons of them here.  I keep my bird feeder filled during the winter mostly for them.  That is actually our state bird.  Lol.


----------



## Noomi (Feb 20, 2015)

Hello all, I hope all is well. I know some of you were ill when I last posted, hoping things haven't got worse - I am still keeping you all in my thoughts. 

I have been continuing to train hard as per usual. On Thursday night my lovely Sensei Tracy spoke to me after class and kind of gave me a lecture - but a nice one. She has concerns about my attitude in class and the fact I get distracted and don't seem to be putting in as much effort.

I cannot help getting distracted, but now that I know she has picked up on it, it makes me concerned. I get distracted at work as well, lost in my own world, and I fidget and jiggle around without being aware of it also.

She told me that my attitude in class last Saturday was disgraceful and that she was very disappointed. I told her I was aware it was appalling but at the time I didn't care as I was angry.

She gave me a hug and told me to keep trying. I know she told me all this because she cares and wants me to succeed so I did appreciate her speaking to me.

This morning I went to class, did better than I did last week (Tracy wasn't there, though) and I got an award for showing respect! Wow!
I sent the photo of it to Tracy and she told me it must have been deserved, which it was.

I just need to try and keep focusing although I honestly don't know how to deal with the getting distracted all the time. Obviously there is something going on given I get distracted in class, at work and at home. Hmm..

But I shall keep plugging away and hopefully I will get my brown belt at the end of the year.


----------



## Noomi (Feb 20, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> OK now! Finally some encouraging news about my partner Max. He had a bone biopsy done several days ago. They collected bone and marrow samples and a tissue sample at the site of the infection. Wound cultures came back negative and we should have the bone cultures back today. There was a bit of high fives and back slapping going on, but I'm reserving full party mode for this afternoon.



Fingers crossed for him.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 20, 2015)

Noomi said:


> Hello all, I hope all is well. I know some of you were ill when I last posted, hoping things haven't got worse - I am still keeping you all in my thoughts.
> 
> I have been continuing to train hard as per usual. On Thursday night my lovely Sensei Tracy spoke to me after class and kind of gave me a lecture - but a nice one. She has concerns about my attitude in class and the fact I get distracted and don't seem to be putting in as much effort.
> 
> ...



You probably just have a lot going on right now from the sounds of it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 20, 2015)

Noomi said:


> Hello all, I hope all is well. I know some of you were ill when I last posted, hoping things haven't got worse - I am still keeping you all in my thoughts.
> 
> I have been continuing to train hard as per usual. On Thursday night my lovely Sensei Tracy spoke to me after class and kind of gave me a lecture - but a nice one. She has concerns about my attitude in class and the fact I get distracted and don't seem to be putting in as much effort.
> 
> ...



Hi Noomi.  Good to see you back in the Coffee Shop!!!   I would have a heart to heart talk with your doctor re your distraction issues.  Any number of fixable things can cause that from minor depression to Vitamin B-12 deficiency or a host of other things that in themselves aren't serious and can be remedied.  He might want to refer you to a specialist.  If it is causing you problems, and you seem to say that it is, I sure wouldn't let it go.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 20, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all, I hope all is well. I know some of you were ill when I last posted, hoping things haven't got worse - I am still keeping you all in my thoughts.
> ...



Interesting.  I am quite easily distracted myself and always just assumed it's because I have a lot on my mind and a lot going on.  I never realized that it could be due to vitamin deficiency or something.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 20, 2015)

Asking prayers and positive vibes tonight for my daughter.  Awhile ago got a call from California that she was in the hospital pending an appendectomy.  Talked with her and they were pumping her full of antibiotics with surgery scheduled in the morning.  A half hour later got another call and they were taking her in for surgery tonight--which says to me that her symptoms have worsened and it is now an emergency.   Her Mom is trying to stay calm but this is her baby we're talking about here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



If it isn't causing you any problems I wouldn't worry about it.  But Noomi was describing some symptoms I wouldn't just shrug off I think.  But yeah, if you are bugged by it,  mention it to your doc the next time you have a checkup.  You and Noomi aren't that far apart in age I think.  Maybe it's just a phase ya'll are going through.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 20, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



The problems it causes for me is forgetfulness.  I will put my keys down somewhere but will be thinking about something else, and 10 minutes later, I have no idea where I put my darn keys.  It is at least annoying.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Well I've had that sort of syndrome my entire life.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 20, 2015)

Calling on my Coffee Shop prayer warriors for prayers and positive vibes for our daughter.  We got a call from California earlier that she was in the hospital being pumped full of anti-biotics before an appendectomy in the morning--sudden onset symptoms.  And a little while ago we got the second call that she has gone to surgery  now which says to me that they upgraded it to emergency.  I know its a simple surgery and not that much to worry about, but this is my baby and I'm a 1000+ miles away and I'm not handling this very well.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 20, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all, I hope all is well. I know some of you were ill when I last posted, hoping things haven't got worse - I am still keeping you all in my thoughts.
> ...


I think she's got a boy friend she isn't telling us about....


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 21, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Calling on my Coffee Shop prayer warriors for prayers and positive vibes for our daughter.  We got a call from California earlier that she was in the hospital being pumped full of anti-biotics before an appendectomy in the morning--sudden onset symptoms.  And a little while ago we got the second call that she has gone to surgery  now which says to me that they upgraded it to emergency.  I know its a simple surgery and not that much to worry about, but this is my baby and I'm a 1000+ miles away and I'm not handling this very well.


Done!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 21, 2015)

Okay she's out of surgery and back in her room and everything went well. I got to talk to her a bit and feel much assured.  Thanks Ernie.  Hombre is still not well after his bout with 'flu and he had to go on to bed and I was feeling pretty much all alone here.  But looks like it's all good now.  But she lives alone with her two dogs and though she has good neighbors and coworkers and all that, I am worried that she won't take care of herself while she heals.  So. . . .

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
GW's daughter's friend Sachendra,
Ernie's friend and colleague Max,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Foxfyre's daughter for successful surgery and healing,
Those in the dangerous cold zones,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Noomi (Feb 21, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Calling on my Coffee Shop prayer warriors for prayers and positive vibes for our daughter.  We got a call from California earlier that she was in the hospital being pumped full of anti-biotics before an appendectomy in the morning--sudden onset symptoms.  And a little while ago we got the second call that she has gone to surgery  now which says to me that they upgraded it to emergency.  I know its a simple surgery and not that much to worry about, but this is my baby and I'm a 1000+ miles away and I'm not handling this very well.



She is in my thoughts and I hope the surgery goes well. Its hard not being there for a loved one, especially a child.


----------



## Noomi (Feb 21, 2015)

Glad the surgery went well. Hopefully her neighbors will keep an eye on her and ensure she is taking care of herself. I wish her all the best in her recovery.


----------



## 007 (Feb 21, 2015)

I've been sicker'n a dog since Monday. Started out the usual scratchy throat and then turned into a full blown... something. First time in ages that I've been so congested that I turned into a mouth breather, and first time since I can remember, really, that it got into my chest. My lungs felt like someone had poured them full of lead, and I got a cough that hacked up phlegm. I know, not a very pleasant thing to talk about, but since I've already had my right lung hacked open because it filled with fluid, this concerns me. I'm finally going to venture out today and hit walmart. I am feeling a tad bit better and do need essentials, and since I don't have a wife or significant other, it's up to me to wait on myself. I'm going to buy some Musinex for the first time ever for chest congestion and see what that does.

I sold my big universal gym but have to disassemble it to get it out the door. Those people will be showing up in a couple hours to pick that up. I've had all week to take it apart but haven't felt up to it. Being sick on top of this second bitter cold winter in a row is really getting me down. Seems to me like we have 9 months of winter and 3 months of summer up north here in Wisconsin, where it's ground zero for these polar vortex's. I'm on financial lock down for that reason. Goal one, buy a new heavy duty truck suited for pulling, goal two, buy a nice sized travel trailer that I could comfortably live in for 2 or 3 months. It would be wonderful if I could accomplish that by the end of this year, because my plan is to take off for parts south from January to possibly the end of March. Get the bulk of winter over up here and then come back.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 21, 2015)

It's a heat wave here today in northwestern Illinois!!!  Temp right now is 25.  Hasn't been that warm in quite a while.  I'm excited about it but I know that tomorrow they are calling for temps in in the single digits so I shouldn't get to excited but today I'm full of glee about it.  Seems to me that the warmer weather makes the coffee taste so much better.  Sorry to hear that my pal, 007, is feeling under the weather.  I recommend a couple of shots of Jack Daniels and to hang in there.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 21, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Calling on my Coffee Shop prayer warriors for prayers and positive vibes for our daughter.  We got a call from California earlier that she was in the hospital being pumped full of anti-biotics before an appendectomy in the morning--sudden onset symptoms.  And a little while ago we got the second call that she has gone to surgery  now which says to me that they upgraded it to emergency.  I know its a simple surgery and not that much to worry about, but this is my baby and I'm a 1000+ miles away and I'm not handling this very well.



She has been put on our prayer list mama Fox for a quick and speedy recovery. Hugs


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 21, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Asking prayers and positive vibes tonight for my daughter.  Awhile ago got a call from California that she was in the hospital pending an appendectomy.  Talked with her and they were pumping her full of antibiotics with surgery scheduled in the morning.  A half hour later got another call and they were taking her in for surgery tonight--which says to me that her symptoms have worsened and it is now an emergency.   Her Mom is trying to stay calm but this is her baby we're talking about here.



Mine are with you, Foxy. I relate to the anxiety and concern you all are having.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 21, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay she's out of surgery and back in her room and everything went well. I got to talk to her a bit and feel much assured.  Thanks Ernie.  Hombre is still not well after his bout with 'flu and he had to go on to bed and I was feeling pretty much all alone here.  But looks like it's all good now.  But she lives alone with her two dogs and though she has good neighbors and coworkers and all that, I am worried that she won't take care of herself while she heals.  So. . . .
> 
> Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.
> 
> ...



Positive thoughts for your daughter, Foxy.  Hopefully she has a quick recovery.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 21, 2015)

007 said:


> I've been sicker'n a dog since Monday. Started out the usual scratchy throat and then turned into a full blown... something. First time in ages that I've been so congested that I turned into a mouth breather, and first time since I can remember, really, that it got into my chest. My lungs felt like someone had poured them full of lead, and I got a cough that hacked up phlegm. I know, not a very pleasant thing to talk about, but since I've already had my right lung hacked open because it filled with fluid, this concerns me. I'm finally going to venture out today and hit walmart. I am feeling a tad bit better and do need essentials, and since I don't have a wife or significant other, it's up to me to wait on myself. I'm going to buy some Musinex for the first time ever for chest congestion and see what that does.
> 
> I sold my big universal gym but have to disassemble it to get it out the door. Those people will be showing up in a couple hours to pick that up. I've had all week to take it apart but haven't felt up to it. Being sick on top of this second bitter cold winter in a row is really getting me down. Seems to me like we have 9 months of winter and 3 months of summer up north here in Wisconsin, where it's ground zero for these polar vortex's. I'm on financial lock down for that reason. Goal one, buy a new heavy duty truck suited for pulling, goal two, buy a nice sized travel trailer that I could comfortably live in for 2 or 3 months. It would be wonderful if I could accomplish that by the end of this year, because my plan is to take off for parts south from January to possibly the end of March. Get the bulk of winter over up here and then come back.



Sorry to hear you are ill.  Get well soon!    So many people are getting sick.  

I hear you about the horrid weather.  We have to stay positive though.  Spring is right around the corner!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 21, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



My ex's mom used to call it CRS syndrome (can't remember shit).


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 21, 2015)

Happy Saturday everyone!


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 21, 2015)

007 said:


> I've been sicker'n a dog since Monday. Started out the usual scratchy throat and then turned into a full blown... something. First time in ages that I've been so congested that I turned into a mouth breather, and first time since I can remember, really, that it got into my chest. My lungs felt like someone had poured them full of lead, and I got a cough that hacked up phlegm. I know, not a very pleasant thing to talk about, but since I've already had my right lung hacked open because it filled with fluid, this concerns me. I'm finally going to venture out today and hit walmart. I am feeling a tad bit better and do need essentials, and since I don't have a wife or significant other, it's up to me to wait on myself. I'm going to buy some Musinex for the first time ever for chest congestion and see what that does.
> 
> I sold my big universal gym but have to disassemble it to get it out the door. Those people will be showing up in a couple hours to pick that up. I've had all week to take it apart but haven't felt up to it. Being sick on top of this second bitter cold winter in a row is really getting me down. Seems to me like we have 9 months of winter and 3 months of summer up north here in Wisconsin, where it's ground zero for these polar vortex's. I'm on financial lock down for that reason. Goal one, buy a new heavy duty truck suited for pulling, goal two, buy a nice sized travel trailer that I could comfortably live in for 2 or 3 months. It would be wonderful if I could accomplish that by the end of this year, because my plan is to take off for parts south from January to possibly the end of March. Get the bulk of winter over up here and then come back.



Hey babes....I do hope you accomplish the goal of getting away for a couple of months. I remember what you went through last winter. 

May you start feeling better soon. I hope you don't have a high fever. That would be time to see the doc.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 21, 2015)

007 said:


> I've been sicker'n a dog since Monday. Started out the usual scratchy throat and then turned into a full blown... something. First time in ages that I've been so congested that I turned into a mouth breather, and first time since I can remember, really, that it got into my chest. My lungs felt like someone had poured them full of lead, and I got a cough that hacked up phlegm. I know, not a very pleasant thing to talk about, but since I've already had my right lung hacked open because it filled with fluid, this concerns me. I'm finally going to venture out today and hit walmart. I am feeling a tad bit better and do need essentials, and since I don't have a wife or significant other, it's up to me to wait on myself. I'm going to buy some Musinex for the first time ever for chest congestion and see what that does.
> 
> I sold my big universal gym but have to disassemble it to get it out the door. Those people will be showing up in a couple hours to pick that up. I've had all week to take it apart but haven't felt up to it. Being sick on top of this second bitter cold winter in a row is really getting me down. Seems to me like we have 9 months of winter and 3 months of summer up north here in Wisconsin, where it's ground zero for these polar vortex's. I'm on financial lock down for that reason. Goal one, buy a new heavy duty truck suited for pulling, goal two, buy a nice sized travel trailer that I could comfortably live in for 2 or 3 months. It would be wonderful if I could accomplish that by the end of this year, because my plan is to take off for parts south from January to possibly the end of March. Get the bulk of winter over up here and then come back.


I've been dealing with the same thing, guy; for 5 or 6 days now. Chest and back hurt from coughing.
The mucinex didn't do much for me, but Dayquil washed down with a double Alka-Seltzer Cold (cherry flavor) is getting me through the days.
Sleeping is a problem. I'm getting an hour or 2 at a time, then awake for 2 more.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 21, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  Just talked with daughter and she is feeling good, in great spirits, and thinks they'll release her to go home later today.  She said the surgery pain is nothing compared to the pain she had been having pre-surgery.  So looks good. I'm much calmed down and much relieved and thank you all so much for the prayers and positive vibes.  It does help.

Ernie and especially 007 are describing what Hombre has been going through the last week.  I recommend Theraflu--it did wonders for him.  And then put on the day/night tablets for a couple of days and he's pretty well over it now it seems.  I didn't get it. . .yet. . .but I apparently have a hell of an immune system for an old gal.

We'll be in the high 60's today but busted back to 40's for a high tomorrow for a couple of days.  Still very spring like here.  That's probably why this is such snowbird territory.

Well time to make a brunch.  Blessings for a good Saturday for all.


----------



## alan1 (Feb 21, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes, working in the land of corporate stupid can be entertaining.
> ...


One of the guys I work with (for privacy sake, I'll call him Alex) is the same age as my oldest daughter.  He's smart, driven, works hard and has an excellent sense of humor.  We get along great.  He also sometimes calls me "Pappy" as a reference to my age and I sometimes call him "kiddo" or "junior" in refernce to his age, it's all in fun.  

So, on Friday we had a team meeting and while waiting for everybody to arrive we were bantering about the recent training pushed down to us.  Alex called me Pappy.  I looked over at the director of our department and stated. "I feel offended that junior here called me a disrespective term, pappy.  It violates the company policies on EEOC, Diversity and Harrassment."  Alex piped up, "But I mean it as a term of endearment, and you just called me junior, which I find offensive".  "Sorry Alex", I say, "But there is nothing in the company policies about referring to young age, only elder folks like me.  Also, harrassment and EEOC only address age as it pertains to old age, not young age.  Additionally, offensive behavior is determined by my feelings, not your intent."  I look over at the department director and say, "I find the term 'pappy' to be highly offensive because it is obviously an ageism remark and it is unacceptable in the work environment.  Please bring this child's inappropriate comments to the attention of HR."
People walking into the conferance room late and only catching the last part of the conversation were looking nervous.  It's not my nature to snivel about things and they all know that Alex and I get along great so they were also confused.  The director said, "Alex, company policy says I have to get HR involved".  All of this was impromptu and all of us were just making fun of the EEOC, Diversity and Harrassment training we just had to suffer through.
I stood up, pointed across the table at Alex and loudly exclaimed, "BOOYAH, take that Junior.  You'll be in a company re-education gulag come Monday morning and I'll be sipping coffee and laughing about your misfortune".

Fact is, it was all about poking fun at corporate dumb, HR won't get contacted, we all laughed and we all get along.

Alex recently applied for an open position on our team that is a higher pay grade.  I was part of the team that conducted the interviews for him and the other candidates.  He is by far, the best qualified person.  Some of the senior management was concerned about his "maturity level" (read young age) for the position, since he will be leading people older than him in the new position.  I was a strong advocate to promote him and I found out Friday evening that the offer was extended to him.  He'll do fine and I'll continue to mentor him as I've done in the past for him and others.
I also told him a little secret about negotiation for the new job.  The new pay grade can allow an additional week of vacation beyond company standard vacation based on years of service, if you ask for it.  My promotion into that pay grade is how I got my extra week of vacation.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 21, 2015)

We picked up Giz from the vet today, got him home opened the cat carrier and he went straight to the back door and started yelling to be let out.  Not yet as it's gonna take about 10 days for him to fully recover.  
In the mean time we have a new weather front moving in, from tonight through Monday afternoon we're supposed to get up to 10 inches of snow.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 21, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> We picked up Giz from the vet today, got him home opened the cat carrier and he went straight to the back door and started yelling to be let out.  Not yet as it's gonna take about 10 days for him to fully recover.
> In the mean time we have a new weather front moving in, from tonight through Monday afternoon we're supposed to get up to 10 inches of snow.



You are a little over 3 hours from me.  How come you get 12 inches of snow and we get warm sunshine?

So how did the interview process go?   Do you see a move to El Paso in your future?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 21, 2015)

alan1 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



Good for you.  Some of the protocol nonsense is most irritating to me too, most especially when it affects people in material ways.    While bullying and harassment of any kind and all that should not be tolerated by anybody, I 100% support opposing and ridiculing  those who would deny us the ability to just relax and enjoy working, playing, enjoying each other.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 21, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > We picked up Giz from the vet today, got him home opened the cat carrier and he went straight to the back door and started yelling to be let out.  Not yet as it's gonna take about 10 days for him to fully recover.
> ...


You know how it works in the mountains, one valley could be growing oranges and has a jump in the alligator population it's so warm while the next one over is attracting arctic wildlife and people are building igloos. 

As for the interview......  It went well, everyone is friendly as can be but getting a read on if they're going to hire her or not is challenging as all the major players are playing it close to the chest.  We should know by next week.  
The feeling is that yes they want her but there's no knowing for sure until we get the actual thumbs up or thumbs down.  
If it is indeed a thumbs up then we'll have to head back down, find a place to live then move everything which means I'll have a hell of a lot of road time ahead of me.........  I might just put her in a "corporate" hotel till I can get everything done up here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 21, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



It sounds like you want the offer so I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## westwall (Feb 21, 2015)

Saw this picture and had to share it!


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 21, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


It also depends on what they're offering salary/wage wise.  Also the wife said they have some of the best benefits she's ever seen and with El Paso expanding they're expanding right along with them.  We still would prefer Colorado Springs or Santa Fe but they're not hiring right now.
Just came back from the grocery store; pre-storm bread, milk and toilet paper.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 21, 2015)

westwall said:


> Saw this picture and had to share it!



Hey Westie.  LTNS.  Can't get the picture to load though.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 21, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Saw this picture and had to share it!
> ...


Me neither.

The wife wanted to know what this cacti was:






I explained it was not a cactus but a yucca plant but I didn't know which until just a couple of minutes ago.
It's a Soaptree Yucca named for the soapy material found in it's trunk and roots which is used as a substitute for soap.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 21, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



They are used extensively in landscaping around here.  There seems to be a love/hate relationship with them though.  Some people hate them.  Some love them.  I love them.


----------



## 007 (Feb 21, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been sicker'n a dog since Monday. Started out the usual scratchy throat and then turned into a full blown... something. First time in ages that I've been so congested that I turned into a mouth breather, and first time since I can remember, really, that it got into my chest. My lungs felt like someone had poured them full of lead, and I got a cough that hacked up phlegm. I know, not a very pleasant thing to talk about, but since I've already had my right lung hacked open because it filled with fluid, this concerns me. I'm finally going to venture out today and hit walmart. I am feeling a tad bit better and do need essentials, and since I don't have a wife or significant other, it's up to me to wait on myself. I'm going to buy some Musinex for the first time ever for chest congestion and see what that does.
> ...


I just bought some of that Alka Seltzer Severe Cold & Flu at the store, along with the Musinex chest congestion stuff. Haven't taken either yet. Took a 12 hour Sudafed decongestant at around 8 this morning and surprisingly it's still doing a pretty good job. If I can breath I won't bother with taking anything later tonight, otherwise I'll down some of that Alka Seltzer. I'll try the Musinex tomorrow and see how it works. Although I did feel better today, tomorrow will be a week since I've been fighting this crap. I hate to be sick. I think I caught this from my son. Between his kid in day care and him being out and about with his job, he's a walking germ dispensary. I'm going to be more careful around him in the future. This is the third time I've caught nasty stuff off him.

Hope you feel better soon, bro, and me too.


----------



## 007 (Feb 21, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


I have one of those. I think it's cool.


----------



## 007 (Feb 21, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been sicker'n a dog since Monday. Started out the usual scratchy throat and then turned into a full blown... something. First time in ages that I've been so congested that I turned into a mouth breather, and first time since I can remember, really, that it got into my chest. My lungs felt like someone had poured them full of lead, and I got a cough that hacked up phlegm. I know, not a very pleasant thing to talk about, but since I've already had my right lung hacked open because it filled with fluid, this concerns me. I'm finally going to venture out today and hit walmart. I am feeling a tad bit better and do need essentials, and since I don't have a wife or significant other, it's up to me to wait on myself. I'm going to buy some Musinex for the first time ever for chest congestion and see what that does.
> ...


Thanks, sweety. I've already been looking at trucks and pretty much have settled on what I want, that being a Chevy, couple years old, low miles, 3/4 ton, 4x4, Silverado, the 6.0 gas engine, and preferably the LTZ so it has the back up camera, LCD display, remote start, etc, all the goodies. But, they're kinda hard to find. There's actually more diesels than gas but they're $40-$45K, and I just don't want to spend that much on a damn truck.

I did call the VA and they didn't think I was bad off enough to warrant a visit to urgent care. They did say call if I got any worse though, and thankfully I feel better.


----------



## westwall (Feb 21, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Saw this picture and had to share it!
> ...







Sorry you can't see the picture!  Yeah, Moderating takes most of my time when I'm here, sad to say.  I won't be on for a couple of weeks 'cause we're heading off to Paris tomorrow to do some work on the old home, and visit relatives.


Home is in this picture....






And we eat here A LOT!


----------



## Sherry (Feb 21, 2015)

Happy Saturday


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 21, 2015)

One thing I never saw before was a sign that was posted at a rest area we stopped at on I 25 in the Chihuahuan Desert (in New Mexico).  It was similar to this:






Guess some people need to be made aware they're in the wilds even though they're stopping at an "oasis" along the way.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 21, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> One thing I never saw before was a sign that was posted at a rest area we stopped at on I 25 in the Chihuahuan Desert (in New Mexico).  It was similar to this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can go a long time without seeing a rattler in these parts, but where they do exist there are likely to be a LOT of them in a fairly small area.  That probably accounts for the warning.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 21, 2015)

Noomi said:


> Hello all, I hope all is well. I know some of you were ill when I last posted, hoping things haven't got worse - I am still keeping you all in my thoughts.
> 
> I have been continuing to train hard as per usual. On Thursday night my lovely Sensei Tracy spoke to me after class and kind of gave me a lecture - but a nice one. She has concerns about my attitude in class and the fact I get distracted and don't seem to be putting in as much effort.
> 
> ...


With what you are doing, you have to keep your anger on a short leash.  I'm sure Tracy must have told you as much.  "Goosefrabbah", Noomi!  This is just another molehill you need to conquer.  You can do this!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 21, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Asking prayers and positive vibes tonight for my daughter.  Awhile ago got a call from California that she was in the hospital pending an appendectomy.  Talked with her and they were pumping her full of antibiotics with surgery scheduled in the morning.  A half hour later got another call and they were taking her in for surgery tonight--which says to me that her symptoms have worsened and it is now an emergency.   Her Mom is trying to stay calm but this is her baby we're talking about here.


All my positive energy is coming you way, and your daughter's way.  I cannot even fathom how I would deal with my daughter going through something similar and my being trapped so far away!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 21, 2015)

007 said:


> I've been sicker'n a dog since Monday. Started out the usual scratchy throat and then turned into a full blown... something. First time in ages that I've been so congested that I turned into a mouth breather, and first time since I can remember, really, that it got into my chest. My lungs felt like someone had poured them full of lead, and I got a cough that hacked up phlegm. I know, not a very pleasant thing to talk about, but since I've already had my right lung hacked open because it filled with fluid, this concerns me. I'm finally going to venture out today and hit walmart. I am feeling a tad bit better and do need essentials, and since I don't have a wife or significant other, it's up to me to wait on myself. I'm going to buy some Musinex for the first time ever for chest congestion and see what that does.
> 007
> I sold my big universal gym but have to disassemble it to get it out the door. Those people will be showing up in a couple hours to pick that up. I've had all week to take it apart but haven't felt up to it. Being sick on top of this second bitter cold winter in a row is really getting me down. Seems to me like we have 9 months of winter and 3 months of summer up north here in Wisconsin, where it's ground zero for these polar vortex's. I'm on financial lock down for that reason. Goal one, buy a new heavy duty truck suited for pulling, goal two, buy a nice sized travel trailer that I could comfortably live in for 2 or 3 months. It would be wonderful if I could accomplish that by the end of this year, because my plan is to take off for parts south from January to possibly the end of March. Get the bulk of winter over up here and then come back.


Wish I could send some of our warmth your way, and some energy too!  Get better soon, 007!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 21, 2015)

alan1 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...


PC sucks, is absolutely senseless, and fails to take into account that people are who they are, and no one should be permitted to allow their bunched panties to interfere with business-as-usual.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 21, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I tried growing them here...they just didn't seem to work out, though!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 21, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Asking prayers and positive vibes tonight for my daughter.  Awhile ago got a call from California that she was in the hospital pending an appendectomy.  Talked with her and they were pumping her full of antibiotics with surgery scheduled in the morning.  A half hour later got another call and they were taking her in for surgery tonight--which says to me that her symptoms have worsened and it is now an emergency.   Her Mom is trying to stay calm but this is her baby we're talking about here.
> ...



Thanks Sweetie.  She called awhile ago and she's home.   Her not-quite-ex-husband and they are still friends lives fairly close and will stay with her tonight to ride herd on the dogs and keep watch.  The next door neighbor is doing the cooking and transport of meals.  She was in good spirits and feeling good, so I'm feeling much better about it all now.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 21, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
GW's daughter's friend Sachendra,
Ernie's friend and colleague Max,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Foxfyre's daughter for successful healing,
007
Those in the dangerous cold zones,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## 007 (Feb 22, 2015)

Don't know why but I'm wide awake. Could have something to do with all the caffeine I've consumed today, idk. Just glad there's NHRA drag racing on to watch. I feel pretty good too, thankfully. The Daytona 500 is on tomorrow. Probably watch that.


----------



## 007 (Feb 22, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been sicker'n a dog since Monday. Started out the usual scratchy throat and then turned into a full blown... something. First time in ages that I've been so congested that I turned into a mouth breather, and first time since I can remember, really, that it got into my chest. My lungs felt like someone had poured them full of lead, and I got a cough that hacked up phlegm. I know, not a very pleasant thing to talk about, but since I've already had my right lung hacked open because it filled with fluid, this concerns me. I'm finally going to venture out today and hit walmart. I am feeling a tad bit better and do need essentials, and since I don't have a wife or significant other, it's up to me to wait on myself. I'm going to buy some Musinex for the first time ever for chest congestion and see what that does.
> ...


Who'd have ever thought, that if Wisconsinites want to move to warmer climate, they should move to ALASKA.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 22, 2015)

For all of you who know who I'm talking about, Bootneck left me a thanks on a post of mine, sent him a private message, hopefully I'll hear back soon.  Now if only EZ would show up.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 22, 2015)

Yup, we're getting snow, just like they said we would.  Already dumped around 4 inches last night.  They downgraded the amounts to 8 inches through Monday, clear and upper 30s, lower 40s Tuesday and Wednesday followed by more snow Thursday.  We may get more over the weekend.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 22, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> For all of you who know who I'm talking about, Bootneck left me a thanks on a post of mine, sent him a private message, hopefully I'll hear back soon.  Now if only EZ would show up.



Woo hoo.  That would be sooooo great.  Two great people.


----------



## 007 (Feb 22, 2015)

Well... I feel notably better today... what a relief. Pretty day here too, sun is shining but it's cold. 

So what have you decided with your internet, BBD?


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 22, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > For all of you who know who I'm talking about, Bootneck left me a thanks on a post of mine, sent him a private message, hopefully I'll hear back soon.  Now if only EZ would show up.
> ...


Boot said he'd been busy and finally got to take some leave, complaining that it coincided with the middle of winter...... 
He knows (or knew) EZ so maybe he can give us an update on her, asked him about his uncle Colin but haven't heard back from him yet.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 22, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Yup, we're getting snow, just like they said we would.  Already dumped around 4 inches last night.  They downgraded the amounts to 8 inches through Monday, clear and upper 30s, lower 40s Tuesday and Wednesday followed by more snow Thursday.  We may get more over the weekend.



Yep, just checked the radar and Trinidad is in the bullseye of a big blob of precip area.  Albuquerque is under a weather advisory until late morning tomorrow and it is overcast here, but so far we're high and dry.

Good morning all.   Off to the early church service and then to brunch afterward.  Hombre seems to be all over his bout with the winter crud for now.  I'm really giving myself a Dutch uncle lecture that I am NOT catching it.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 22, 2015)

We've gotten to our predicted high of 73 already and if the graph can be depended on, we should hit 77 here today. It's mostly cloudy with a chance of rain tonight and tomorrow evening and the overnight. Lows will be in the 40's most of next week with highs in the upper 60's.
I feel a bit better this morning, but my chest and back hurt like hell from all the coughing.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 22, 2015)

Still snowing, picked up another inch but the sun is trying to peak through a thin spot in the clouds,


----------



## 007 (Feb 22, 2015)

Anybody else watching the Daytona 500?

I've never been a real big NASCAR fan, been to a couple races but I like the NHRA drags better. As far as NASCAR drivers I've always thought Jeff Gordon was a good race car driver. But ya know, it would be cool to see that feisty little Danica Patrick win the race.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 22, 2015)

Back from church and an excellent brunch with good food and good company. And as a dedicated  disaster movie aficionado, I was tickled to see that the SyFy channel is running disaster movies all day and evening.  So the DVR will be recording overtime today.

And while SyFy may or may not include serious science, for today's science lesson I offer:


----------



## alan1 (Feb 22, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> For all of you who know who I'm talking about, Bootneck left me a thanks on a post of mine, sent him a private message, hopefully I'll hear back soon.  Now if only EZ would show up.


I miss my sister.  
Best mod ever.


----------



## Sherry (Feb 22, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Don't expect EZ to ever be back. I miss my fellow teacher terribly, but she is a super smart lady. She made the right decision leaving the board after she married so that she would focus on the most important priority in her life. As a single mom of a teenager, this place has been fun to unwind at...but if I got married again, although I might not make the decision to never come back, I wouldn't expect to be around much at all.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 22, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Or you might be like Hombre and me.  We are in close proximity a lot of the time in our shared office, each of us doing our own thing on the computer but sharing with each other stuff that we're reading or doing.  He is a member here in the Coffee Shop but posts very rarely.  But he hears about just about everything that happens in the Coffee Shop and I think he feels a part of it.


----------



## alan1 (Feb 22, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Don't expect EZ to ever be back. I miss my fellow teacher terribly, but she is a super smart lady. She made the right decision leaving the board after she married so that she would focus on the most important priority in her life. As a single mom of a teenager, this place has been fun to unwind at...but if I got married again, although I might not make the decision to never come back, I wouldn't expect to be around much at all.


So, technically, if you and I got married, I'd be carrying the USMB water.


----------



## Sherry (Feb 22, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



That could be the case if I was retired, but in my current situation which is similar to EZ's lifestyle, I would envision myself coming home from a long day at the office and then unwinding with my significant other. Also, I'm comparing our circumstances of being in a new marriage, and I just can't imagine wanting to give even the amount of attention I currently pay here, if I had a mate who I'd rather focus on. EZ knew herself well enough that she couldn't just do the occasional drive-by, and didn't want to risk dividing precious time between a message board and her relationship. Again, she was smart to make that choice, even if it meant saying good-bye to some dear friends.


----------



## Sherry (Feb 22, 2015)

alan1 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Don't expect EZ to ever be back. I miss my fellow teacher terribly, but she is a super smart lady. She made the right decision leaving the board after she married so that she would focus on the most important priority in her life. As a single mom of a teenager, this place has been fun to unwind at...but if I got married again, although I might not make the decision to never come back, I wouldn't expect to be around much at all.
> ...



 It would be all on you, my friend.


----------



## 007 (Feb 22, 2015)

So, Joey Logano, #22, wins the Daytona 500.


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 23, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
GW's daughter's friend Sachendra,
Ernie's friend and colleague Max,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Foxfyre's daughter for successful healing,
007
Those in the dangerous cold zones,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 23, 2015)

Okay, I'm up.  The cats are all fed and I'm consuming copious capacities of caffeine.  It's snowing again.......


----------



## peach174 (Feb 23, 2015)

Everyone have a Great Monday !


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 23, 2015)

Good morning all.  Albuquerque just got a dusting of snow.  Much more on the mountain.  Still overcast here, and they say more snow likely, but I don't really expect much.  20 degrees with wind though so it's really chilly out there.


----------



## 007 (Feb 23, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Everyone have a Great Monday !


I had close to 20 below on my thermometer this morning. My cat likes to go out on the back porch and sniff the outside air at the bottom of the screen door. She begged to go out on the porch, I opened the door, that cold air hit her in the face, she shock her head and turned around and walked away...


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 23, 2015)

The technician just left and I now have Dish satellite internet.  I'm telling you, this thing rocks and rolls.  Much better than the DSL I had.  I'm a happy camper.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 23, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> The technician just left and I now have Dish satellite internet.  I'm telling you, this thing rocks and rolls.  Much better than the DSL I had.  I'm a happy camper.



Hope it continues to work out for you BBD.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 23, 2015)

007 said:


> So, Joey Logano, #22, wins the Daytona 500.



Yeah, but it sure would have been better for him and the fans if it could have been in a blaze of glory instead of what will always be alluded to as a possible 'gimme' under caution.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 23, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> The technician just left and I now have Dish satellite internet.  I'm telling you, this thing rocks and rolls.  Much better than the DSL I had.  I'm a happy camper.



My Internet company keeps trying to make me upgrade to fiber optics because it s five times faster than my present system. but I keep ignoring them as I see no need for anything faster than 1 megabyte a second download. True it takes a while to load down a game of several gigabytes. But I don't do that very often and I can receive streaming video with no problems.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 23, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > The technician just left and I now have Dish satellite internet.  I'm telling you, this thing rocks and rolls.  Much better than the DSL I had.  I'm a happy camper.
> ...



I live down a 3/4 mile farm lane and the phone line runs down that lane to the house.  The DSL internet had to travel down that 3/4 mile lane and then travel for 3 miles into town for my DSL work.  Although the DSL was better than the old dial up we had years ago, it was still very slow.  Now, my internet rocks and rolls.  Hope it will continue to be this fast.  I'm a happy camper now.


----------



## 007 (Feb 23, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > So, Joey Logano, #22, wins the Daytona 500.
> ...


The three wide racing near the end was pretty cool, but it doesn't seem like they can have a finish without a crash nowadays. All the cars have been relegated into being so close that there isn't really anyone that can run away from the pack. It's surely not as exciting as it used to be when all the cars were not only different makes, but all looked different as well, had different engines, brakes, wings, etc. Now they all have to be the same. The only thing different about the cars is the paint job and the driver. Kinda boring.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 23, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



I think you won't have any problem with speed.  If you have a problem--and you very well may not--it will be in interference of objects between you and the satelite (trees and hills and such) and/or interference from storms and sun spots and stuff.  But we'll hope you're positioned so you won't even have those kinds of problems.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 23, 2015)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Yup.  Which is why the only reason I saw the end of the race is that Hombre had it on and I thought it would be rude to change channels.  Even though he was sleeping.


----------



## Sherry (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 23, 2015)

It's been interesting, watching all the weather going on in the Lower 48.  We've had several days now above freezing and it seems more like late March, early April than the end of February.  Pools of melt water standing on ice make for some challenging movement, too.  My geezer pal took out the front fence yesterday, slipping onto the driveway.  Even using cleats, I am hard put to not kill myself skidding down the path and steps to where the animals are to feed and water them.
I'm kind of winding down now.  The partner showed up again and is watching some Johnny Depp pirate movie.  As long as I avoid conversation or comment, the evening should progress quietly.  Hhmmm, I think the cat box needs cleaning.  He hates when I clean cat boxes when he's here....Nah, that _would_ be childish, wouldn't it?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm giving some serious consideration to the possibility of going to bed.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Feb 23, 2015)

Goodnight BBD.  Stay Warm.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 24, 2015)

Childish would be changing the litter and sending the old stuff with your partner....


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 24, 2015)

Well, here it is Tuesday morning again.  Seems like it's been coming around about once a week now.  Pretty regular.  Guess it's here to stay and not just a passing fad.  Might as well have some more coffee and get used to it.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 24, 2015)

Bitter cold has me busy keeping used vehicles with proper tire air pressure, working batteries and some fuel in them.  This makes me quite tired being in and out of the cold. 

I am thinking folks around here are going to be very interested in landscaping this year.  Lots of color and growing plants might just be the ticket for making this winter fade away.


----------



## 007 (Feb 24, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Well, here it is Tuesday morning again.  Seems like it's been coming around about once a week now.  Pretty regular.  Guess it's here to stay and not just a passing fad.  Might as well have some more coffee and get used to it.


We gots a regal'r HEAT WAVE goin' on up nort' here around the Wiscaaansin river... ya... she's around 22 degrees, but sure 'nuf it warms up a bit 'n she has ta snoooo...


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 24, 2015)

007 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Well, here it is Tuesday morning again.  Seems like it's been coming around about once a week now.  Pretty regular.  Guess it's here to stay and not just a passing fad.  Might as well have some more coffee and get used to it.
> ...



Good deal, 7. Still spring here and the two cherry trees in the courtyard blossomed weeks ago and are now on their way out. This occurrence normally happens in April or May.  The only bummer so far really though, this winter, is my microwave oven dying after 14 years but the positive side is that a new black one is on it's way from Walmart where it was on Rollback and the exact same Sunbeam model was $30. more at Amazon.


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 24, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Well, here it is Tuesday morning again.  Seems like it's been coming around about once a week now.  Pretty regular.  Guess it's here to stay and not just a passing fad.  Might as well have some more coffee and get used to it.



Somethings never change huh, BBD?  Give Taco a little squeeze for me?  I can just see that feisty-looking little face right now...lol. I hope Jingles is hanging in there, too, and I hope I remembered his name correctly.


----------



## 007 (Feb 24, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


I know you folks on the west coast haven't been able to enjoy the "polar vortex" deep freeze like we have in the east... 

I'm betting there's millions of others over here that are just as disgusted and ready for this winter to be over as I am, and this is the last winter I'm going to spend in the this deep freeze. Headin' south next winter for a couple months, maybe three. Get me a TAN... 

Enjoy your new microwave, sweety. A person just can't get along without one.


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 24, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Bitter cold has me busy keeping used vehicles with proper tire air pressure, working batteries and some fuel in them.  This makes me quite tired being in and out of the cold.
> 
> I am thinking folks around here are going to be very interested in landscaping this year.  Lots of color and growing plants might just be the ticket for making this winter fade away.



And bird feeders aplenty, no doubt. The one positive thing about a horrible winter, weather-wise, is a renewed and deep appreciation for spring.


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 24, 2015)

007 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I hope you do that next winter sweetheart. Coming back home will really impart a special feeling for you and hopefully an abundance of good memories.


----------



## 007 (Feb 24, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


Not to mention I'll have skipped the bulk of the cold weather...


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 24, 2015)

007 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Yes.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 24, 2015)

Morning CS Greetings!
My one day in the week when I don't have some job, or the other, to get done.  I hope the day finds all of you well, or at least on the mend.  Reading through the posts, everyone does seem happy and busy enough.
It's still in the mid- to high-30's here and melting like it's April.  I checked my daughter's local temps in NC and they're in the mid-20s (bwahahaha!).  I'll have to call later and gloat.
Little snow is a mixed blessing up here.  The good news is that Anchorage has saved around $1 million in their city maintenance budget by not having to clear and haul snow in immense quantities.  They've redirected a lot of that money to road maintenance, which is much needed.  We've got potholes that could swallow a good-sized SUV with no hope of retrieval.  Not having scraped the roads as much as usual, maybe they won't have to spend too much re-painting the road markings, either.
The down side to a winter with little snow and early melting: the Iron Dog snowmachine race is brutal.  And they cancelled the Iditarod dog sled race for lack of snow!  The horror!!!  Fur Rondy will go on as usual, sans any of the sled races or other snow-related activities.  No snow shoe soft ball, dang!


----------



## WelfareQueen (Feb 24, 2015)

The east coast has really had it bad.  Pretty much from North Carolina to Maine.  Just brutal cold and lots of snow. 

Me and my ex lived in Minneapolis for about six years so I know cold and snow.  It can truly wear on you after a while.  Try two weeks where it never gets above zero and the snow is frozen like grey sludgy concrete.  Not fun.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 24, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  I really REALLY didn't want to get up this morning.  The bed was comfy and warm and was enjoying catching up on the news and stuff on TV and cat napping along the way.  But I guess I just couldn't not feel guilty staying there all morning, so I'm up and at it.  Hombre is making himself pretty to go to his volunteer job in a bit.  Still overcast and chilly here but temps are a bit over freezing now so should be a typical February winter day here.  Eyeing the next storm due to arrive for the weekend, but they haven't really hit a forecast yet, so I'm not too optimistic.

Congrats to AA on her new microwave.  Waaaaaay back in the 1970's we were one of the last of our friends to splurge on a microwave oven.  And we spent something like $350 for a little space saver Litton 750 watt oven.  It was a miraculous thing.  Thirty years later that little oven looked like hell but it was still chugging along and appeared it would never die.  So we finally gave it to Good Will and bought a nice big 1100 watt oven with the turn table and all the bells and whistles and cost a little over $100.  It was wonderful, but it died after 5 years.  So we now have a new one that we bought at Wal-mart.  It is only 1000 watt but is nice and large  does everything we need a microwave to do and it cost I think something like $70 or so?   I don't expect them to get much cheaper but it's good they're cheap if they aren't going to hold up all that long.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 24, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> The east coast has really had it bad.  Pretty much from North Carolina to Maine.  Just brutal cold and lots of snow.
> 
> Me and my ex lived in Minneapolis for about six years so I know cold and snow.  It can truly wear on you after a while.  Try two weeks where it never gets above zero and the snow is frozen like grey sludgy concrete.  Not fun.


Been there, done that, WQ.  And I've actually know folks from MN who moved up here for the better weather!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 24, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  I really REALLY didn't want to get up this morning.  The bed was comfy and warm and was enjoying catching up on the news and stuff on TV and cat napping along the way.  But I guess I just couldn't not feel guilty staying there all morning, so I'm up and at it.  Hombre is making himself pretty to go to his volunteer job in a bit.  Still overcast and chilly here but temps are a bit over freezing now so should be a typical February winter day here.  Eyeing the next storm due to arrive for the weekend, but they haven't really hit a forecast yet, so I'm not too optimistic.
> 
> Congrats to AA on her new microwave.  Waaaaaay back in the 1970's we were one of the last of our friends to splurge on a microwave oven.  And we spent something like $350 for a little space saver Litton 750 watt oven.  It was a miraculous thing.  Thirty years later that little oven looked like hell but it was still chugging along and appeared it would never die.  So we finally gave it to Good Will and bought a nice big 1100 watt oven with the turn table and all the bells and whistles and cost a little over $100.  It was wonderful, but it died after 5 years.  So we now have a new one that we bought at Wal-mart.  It is only 1000 watt but is nice and large  does everything we need a microwave to do and it cost I think something like $70 or so?   I don't expect them to get much cheaper but it's good they're cheap if they aren't going to hold up all that long.


While I like my microwave, I can (and do) live well without it when I'm off-grid.  I just put the coffee pot on the wood burning stove and it stays warm all day, if the coffee lasts that long.  Anything else can be done using conventional methods of food preparation.  You can even dry your socks by hanging them near the stove, too!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 24, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Morning CS Greetings!
> My one day in the week when I don't have some job, or the other, to get done.  I hope the day finds all of you well, or at least on the mend.  Reading through the posts, everyone does seem happy and busy enough.
> It's still in the mid- to high-30's here and melting like it's April.  I checked my daughter's local temps in NC and they're in the mid-20s (bwahahaha!).  I'll have to call later and gloat.
> Little snow is a mixed blessing up here.  The good news is that Anchorage has saved around $1 million in their city maintenance budget by not having to clear and haul snow in immense quantities.  They've redirected a lot of that money to road maintenance, which is much needed.  We've got potholes that could swallow a good-sized SUV with no hope of retrieval.  Not having scraped the roads as much as usual, maybe they won't have to spend too much re-painting the road markings, either.
> The down side to a winter with little snow and early melting: the Iron Dog snowmachine race is brutal.  And they cancelled the Iditarod dog sled race for lack of snow!  The horror!!!  Fur Rondy will go on as usual, sans any of the sled races or other snow-related activities.  No snow shoe soft ball, dang!



I believe this is the first year the Iditarod has been cancelled since they've called it the Iditarod beginning in 1973?  I have been a fan of the race from afar.  But I think there were times when the Iditarod's predecessors were cancelled due to lack of snow back in the 1960's so it isn't unprecedented.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 24, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Morning CS Greetings!
> ...


Not unprecedented, but rare.  If you've ever seen them trucking snow into downtown Anchorage so they could start the race, you'd be pretty impressed with their determination to let the show go on.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 24, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Well, here it is Tuesday morning again.  Seems like it's been coming around about once a week now.  Pretty regular.  Guess it's here to stay and not just a passing fad.  Might as well have some more coffee and get used to it.
> ...



Jingles is a "lady" and she thinks she's the Queen around here.  She seems to be doing very well lately but she has gotten old and slowed down quite a bit.  As far as Taco goes, he's a real mess.  He thinks he is the "King of the Roost". He has sat with me for most of the morning in the recliner but the instant that Mrs. BBD gets home from quilting today he will be by her side and I will be placed on ignore.  Darned dog...


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 24, 2015)

OK seriously behind here. I was up about 7 yesterday morning and headed in to work just passed noon. It was a normal Monday. That means in addition to opening up, I had to set up for poker. Poker started at 6 and it was over at midnight.
At 2 AM we all then went to work. Doc's is closed today. It's a day of major cleaning and maintenance... stuff we can't do with customers in the bar. Max and I sanded and prepped the bar for adding numerous coats of polyurethane and the first coat was on at 4:45. The second was done about 7 AM. I was just about dead with this cold and all so the wife and I came home to get some shut eye. I'm about to get dressed to head back for more.


----------



## Sherry (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Feb 24, 2015)

For those on the east coast getting hammered by all the snow stay strong spring is coming.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 24, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
GW's daughter's friend Sachendra,
Ernie's friend and colleague Max,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Foxfyre's daughter for successful healing,
007
Those in the dangerous cold zones,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 24, 2015)

Ni-night, Foxy!  Sleep well, all.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 25, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> OK seriously behind here. I was up about 7 yesterday morning and headed in to work just passed noon. It was a normal Monday. That means in addition to opening up, I had to set up for poker. Poker started at 6 and it was over at midnight.
> At 2 AM we all then went to work. Doc's is closed today. It's a day of major cleaning and maintenance... stuff we can't do with customers in the bar. Max and I sanded and prepped the bar for adding numerous coats of polyurethane and the first coat was on at 4:45. The second was done about 7 AM. I was just about dead with this cold and all so the wife and I came home to get some shut eye. I'm about to get dressed to head back for more.


OK. I'm officially wiped out. 29 of the last 36 hours have been spent at Doc's with less than 5 hours of sleep.
The bar is all shiny and well protected with another 10 coats of polyurethane. The front of the bar has been repainted, bathrooms freshened up wood work all wiped down with Murphy's. Some overgrown landscaping removed and beds prepped for new plantings. Major inventories taken. Bills paid and copius amounts of Cuban coffee (and some Elijah Craig) consumed.
People did wander in from time to time but sales were under $100, mostly because we handed customers sand paper and paint brushes.
I go to bed. G'night!


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 25, 2015)

Good morning, no news yet on the job in El Paso and the wife is stressed over it so I took her up to the Springs yesterday for some thrift store retail therapy not to mention going to Wally-World for some items we have a hard time finding down here in Podunk.  
Yes Sherry, we have plastic bags full of plastic bags because we have 7 reusable bags I almost always forget to take to the store or in the store (when I've put them in the vehicle........) and forget to take the bag of bags to the store for recycling. 
Today's supposed to be nice and warm, lower 40s but tonight the new front moves in and is expected to drop 3 to 6 inches of new snow on us.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 25, 2015)

It's Wednesday morning and I WANT A PEPSI.  I gave up drinking pop for Lent.  So, I guess I shall have another cup of coffee and be thankful that I haven't given in and had myself a Pepsi.  I should have given up drinking water instead of Pepsi.  You live and you learn...


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 25, 2015)

Sherry said:


>



Not me.  We have a decorative terry cloth container tube thing in the kitchen where we stuff all the plastic bags--it dispenses them out the bottom as we need them.  It replaced the plastic bag that held all the other plastic bags.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 25, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> It's Wednesday morning and I WANT A PEPSI.  I gave up drinking pop for Lent.  So, I guess I shall have another cup of coffee and be thankful that I haven't given in and had myself a Pepsi.  I should have given up drinking water instead of Pepsi.  You live and you learn...



Or you could be like me and give up jellied eels for Lent.  (Admitting that sort of misses the point though.)


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 25, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> It's Wednesday morning and I WANT A PEPSI.  I gave up drinking pop for Lent.  So, I guess I shall have another cup of coffee and be thankful that I haven't given in and had myself a Pepsi.  I should have given up drinking water instead of Pepsi.  You live and you learn...


Speaking of I'm having my Coke Zero right now........


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I have one of those too......  It's full....... and I haven't pulled any bags out of it in months.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 25, 2015)

A bright beautiful sunny day here before, as Ringel said, the new storm arrives for the weekend.  If we get any precip it is more likely to be in the form of rain though and I'm not holding my breath for that to happen.  Much more likely just some clouds and wind.

Don't forget that Survivor and Amazing Race both premiere tonight--new threads for both have been started in the TV Forum.  I love both.

Do I want breakfast?  Still trying to decide.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 25, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



We use them mostly to wrap meat scraps and other potentially smelly stuff for disposal in the trash.   Once in a blue moon we need one for something else but it is rare.  We don't accumulate them much anymore though since we went to the permanent bags that we take to the store when we grocery shop.


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 25, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I take sturdy cloth bags with floppy handles (that drive me crazy,) to the store and put them into my cart. I have about 4 or 5 folded and stuffed within one. After checking out at the cashier stand, I walk my cart out into the huge entrance, slide over to the side and start putting all the filled plastic bags into the sturdy cloth ones. This way, I am not bending over in the rain while I perform this sometimes, lengthy task,( because of those floppy but useful handles ). I just go to the car, open the back door, and put in the filled bags. I don't like when it gets wet inside the car and this method prevents that for the most part. Sometimes here, in a NORMAL  weather season, the rains can blow sideways as often as pouring down.  

I've wondered how those cloth grocery bags seen on TV, with fold down tops, work. I hate to try anything with an 800 number. _ WAIT...before you order, we'll double your order for free.....you just pay shipping and handling.    What a rip!_


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> A bright beautiful sunny day here before, as Ringel said, the new storm arrives for the weekend.  If we get any precip it is more likely to be in the form of rain though and I'm not holding my breath for that to happen.  Much more likely just some clouds and wind.
> 
> Don't forget that Survivor and Amazing Race both premiere tonight--new threads for both have been started in the TV Forum.  I love both.
> 
> Do I want breakfast?  Still trying to decide.



I'm not into those programs but am SOOO happy The Voice has started it's new season.   Also, The Americans.


----------



## 007 (Feb 25, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > OK seriously behind here. I was up about 7 yesterday morning and headed in to work just passed noon. It was a normal Monday. That means in addition to opening up, I had to set up for poker. Poker started at 6 and it was over at midnight.
> ...


Never let it be said that you don't work for your money...


----------



## 007 (Feb 25, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> It's Wednesday morning and I WANT A PEPSI.  I gave up drinking pop for Lent.  So, I guess I shall have another cup of coffee and be thankful that I haven't given in and had myself a Pepsi.  I should have given up drinking water instead of Pepsi.  You live and you learn...


Have a Coke.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


We have one of those.

Max update:
The bone biopsy results are not good. They've identified the bacteria and tried the next 4 stronger antibiotics on the cultures without effect.
There's one more possible antibiotic and hyperbaric chamber treatments, but we're talking another 3-4 months of daily 2 or 3 hours a day treatments.
Max has about resigned himself to losing the 5th toe and metatarsal back to the instep.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 25, 2015)

Sherry said:


>


 Just you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 25, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



But maybe not.  When we started this the prognosis was that he would likely lose his leg.  Losing part  of a foot is a huge improvement over that and we can hope that too can be resolved.  He stays on the list.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 25, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > A bright beautiful sunny day here before, as Ringel said, the new storm arrives for the weekend.  If we get any precip it is more likely to be in the form of rain though and I'm not holding my breath for that to happen.  Much more likely just some clouds and wind.
> ...



We like The Voice too.  The talent so far has been amazing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 25, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



The cloth bags Albertsons sells here - $1/apiece - are very sturdy, last forever, and don't include any advertising unless it's a generic green thing kind of message.  I wish we had the problem of getting dry groceries to the car in the rain here, but that is an issue so seldom we don't really need to plan how to handle it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 25, 2015)

Just got off the phone with Comcast trying to resolve a billing dispute.  Wanna know how it went?


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Just got off the phone with Comcast trying to resolve a billing dispute.  Wanna know how it went?


Never, never, never deal with the "800" number customer service when dealing with Comcast billing problems.  Always go to the local Comcast office when dealing with billing issues, _they_ are interested in keeping your business.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 25, 2015)

I did--at least the most local number available to us.  Extremely frustrating experience.  They wouldn't budge that we owed part of a past bill but did give us HBO free for three months in the event that their representative had misrepresented the circumstances to us.  (He did.  We don't owe the money, but will probably have to pay it to keep our credit rating secure.)


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> I did--at least the most local number available to us.  Extremely frustrating experience.  They wouldn't budge that we owed part of a past bill but did give us HBO free for three months in the event that their representative had misrepresented the circumstances to us.  (He did.  We don't owe the money, but will probably have to pay it to keep our credit rating secure.)


I never call, I go to the local office in person with my contract, cancelled check(s), etc, whatever I need for the problem to be rectified.  I've never had a problem doing that way.  
My last experience was trying to get a new high definition receiver to work, made three trips to the office, went through two receivers and tones of time on the phone trying to get it activated, never could get it to work.  They gave me all the movie channels for 3 months free for my trouble.  A month later I was being billed for the HD, took the bill to the office and bingo, no more problems, billing was fixed.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 25, 2015)

OFFICIAL MESSAGE FROM THE PRESIDENT OF THE BITCH ABOUT THE WEATHER CLUB.

It's been snowing again here in northwestern Illinois all afternoon.  Only have about an inch of new snow but IMO that is more than enough.  The weatherman says we will most likely get about another two inches before it stops.  I believe it's time for the TV station to get a new weatherman - One that will only speak of warm weather and blue skies.  I also want the name of the guy who controls Robins.  I'm ready to see them because that means it's spring.  I always consider it to be spring when I see Robins.  Bring on the Robins.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 25, 2015)

Yeah, the next front has moved in here, started snowing heavy about a half hour ago after we had sunny skies and temps in the upper 40s all day.......  Supposed to get 10 inches by Friday.
The (hopefully) good news is El Paso called today, basically she has the job but they want to do the background and reference checks first.  We should have the final word next week (I think it's more a formality as I think they already planned to hire her in the first place).  The benefits are great but they're not offering as much as she was hoping for but it's still not bad at over 58K a year with a top salary cap of 88K a year, now all we need is for my disability to come through.   
So basically it'll be HOT during the summer, cool during the winter with the occasional "cold" night, heck we might even get to the point where we consider 60 degrees cold......... 
NOT!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 25, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> OFFICIAL MESSAGE FROM THE PRESIDENT OF THE BITCH ABOUT THE WEATHER CLUB.
> 
> It's been snowing again here in northwestern Illinois all afternoon.  Only have about an inch of new snow but IMO that is more than enough.  The weatherman says we will most likely get about another two inches before it stops.  I believe it's time for the TV station to get a new weatherman - One that will only speak of warm weather and blue skies.  I also want the name of the guy who controls Robins.  I'm ready to see them because that means it's spring.  I always consider it to be spring when I see Robins.  Bring on the Robins.



Let's trade weathermen.  Yours seems to be able to accurately predict snow while ours makes only empty suggestions about it.  Sounds like you could use the empty suggestions and we need the snow.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 25, 2015)

Oh and not long ago she got a call from the Reno, NV job, the one we thought was a bust.  Phone interview tomorrow and if that works out they'll fly her out to Reno for a face to face.......  When it rains it pours.......


----------



## Sherry (Feb 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Just got off the phone with Comcast trying to resolve a billing dispute.  Wanna know how it went?



My daughter used to have that as her ringtone for my mom.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 25, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Just got off the phone with Comcast trying to resolve a billing dispute.  Wanna know how it went?
> ...



Too funny.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 25, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Good morning, no news yet on the job in El Paso and the wife is stressed over it so I took her up to the Springs yesterday for some thrift store retail therapy not to mention going to Wally-World for some items we have a hard time finding down here in Podunk.
> Yes Sherry, we have plastic bags full of plastic bags because we have 7 reusable bags I almost always forget to take to the store or in the store (when I've put them in the vehicle........) and forget to take the bag of bags to the store for recycling.
> Today's supposed to be nice and warm, lower 40s but tonight the new front moves in and is expected to drop 3 to 6 inches of new snow on us.


Here are a few suggestions for your plastic bag accumulation.  I guy I worked with actually made shopping bags out of those cursed plastic bags.
Still crossing my hooks that the job in El Paso comes through for your wife.  It sounds like a pretty good deal, really.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 25, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


Mine eventually exploded and I had to excavate hundreds of those plastic bags out from under my sink.  Now they're stashed in other plastic bags in the garage.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 25, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


The one store I shop at gives you a five-cent rebate for each cloth bag you use.  Like Ringel, though, I always forget mine.  That, or they're performing other containment services.  The commissary still offers a choice of paper or plastic and I always prefer paper.  I have loads more use for those.  At the very least, I can use them to help start fires.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 25, 2015)

Temps dropped enough overnight to give us a frosting and freeze up some patches, but we're back above freezing this afternoon.  Most roads are now dry and safe, tons of gravel everywhere.  I had to laugh when my daughter complained that the 1/2" to 1" of snow they got in NC closed schools, the base, and most other public facilities.  Alas, in NC, that's enough snow to paralyze all but the most essential services.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 26, 2015)

Hey Ringel, thanks for that Macpup recommendation!  After hours of frustrating almost-working with the external, pulling a few things off but never staying connected long enough to get everything, I decided to try Macpup.  I actually had a problem burning it to disk (I don't know if there's a problem with my dvd drive or if I happened to get 3 bunk blank dvd's in a row) so I ended up putting it on a flash drive.  I plugged both a new hd and the external to the pc, booted with the usb, and lo! I was able to see the external and transfer files.  Other than a couple of files with errors that weren't too important, I got everything.  

It was slightly disconcerting navigating through the OS since I'm so used to Windows, but that was only minor annoyance.  I am thinking about keeping Macpup on the flash drive in case I ever need to use it again.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 26, 2015)

It has snowed here in northwestern Illinois all night long but thankfully there is only about 3 or 4 inches of new snow.  It is still snowing now but not heavily.  Sure will be glad when the weather turns to spring.  I couldn't sleep last night so I've been up since 0330 this morning.  I see some naps in the recliner coming on later today.  Taco will be pleased.  Mrs. BBD will most likely go over to the neighbor lady's house and quilt all day with her.  When I woke up and came into my computer room I found a dead mouse on the floor!!!  One of the indoor cats, either Scuttlebutt or "Mouse" killed the mouse.  Don't know which one was the hero.  It's the first mouse I have ever seen in our house.  Hopefully, the last.  One of our cats is a "hero".  I will give them both a treat so whoever the real hero is will be rewarded and the other will ride on the hero's coat tails.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 26, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Hey Ringel, thanks for that Macpup recommendation!  After hours of frustrating almost-working with the external, pulling a few things off but never staying connected long enough to get everything, I decided to try Macpup.  I actually had a problem burning it to disk (I don't know if there's a problem with my dvd drive or if I happened to get 3 bunk blank dvd's in a row) so I ended up putting it on a flash drive.  I plugged both a new hd and the external to the pc, booted with the usb, and lo! I was able to see the external and transfer files.  Other than a couple of files with errors that weren't too important, I got everything.
> 
> It was slightly disconcerting navigating through the OS since I'm so used to Windows, but that was only minor annoyance.  I am thinking about keeping Macpup on the flash drive in case I ever need to use it again.


Glad it worked for you and yeah, I should have warned you that Linux distros would look "alien" to a Windows user with a slight learning curve, well moderate learning curve with MacPup. 
As with the burning issue, don't know but they may have configured it to be burned to a thumb drive, depends on which mirror you clicked on so don't blame the discs or drive just yet. 
If you have a slightly older (spare) computer and a little time you can do what I've done in the past, try out different Linux distributions like OpenSUSE, Fedora, Mint and Ubuntu (I've tried a lot more but those are the big four).  One I have on an old P4 machine is Bodhi Linux, very lightweight and uses what's called the "Enlightenment" interface, it's designed to work on everything from a tablet up to a big multi-core system.    
It's kinda fun to play around with these and I have one I keep for specific uses, (Mint - the one I like the best).


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 26, 2015)

Went to bed at 9 last night, woke up around 3:30 this morning.......  The cats all thought is was breakfast time and bugged me until I fed them at 6am, still a little early.  We currently have about 6 inches of snow on the ground and it's still snowing but lightly right now.  Giz spent all afternoon and evening sleeping on the bed, probably didn't feel well as he's still recovering from his surgery.  Was worried that he might be developing an infection but he seems perfectly fine now running all over the place and trying to play with Jasper.  
Matter of fact when I fed them last night not a single one of them got up to eat, they stayed in their respective comfy spots and barely woke up enough to see that the food had been placed out for them.......


----------



## 007 (Feb 26, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Oh and not long ago she got a call from the Reno, NV job, the one we thought was a bust.  Phone interview tomorrow and if that works out they'll fly her out to Reno for a face to face.......  When it rains it pours.......


I enjoyed my time in Reno. It's a fun town, and then there's Virginia City and Lake Tahoe real near, but watch out for the earth quakes. They say Reno is due for a "big one" every 25 years. It's right on a major fault line. That's more of the reason I moved away from there than any.


----------



## 007 (Feb 26, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Temps dropped enough overnight to give us a frosting and freeze up some patches, but we're back above freezing this afternoon.  Most roads are now dry and safe, tons of gravel everywhere.  I had to laugh when my daughter complained that the 1/2" to 1" of snow they got in NC closed schools, the base, and most other public facilities.  Alas, in NC, that's enough snow to paralyze all but the most essential services.


Well we have seen ONE DAY above freezing since the winter weather set in, when averages for this time of year for here are supposed to be around 33.

I had -18 yesterday morning on the thermometer, and -6 today. I'm sick of this deep freeze cold winter crap here in Wisconsin. I think I'm going to move to a warmer climate... like ALASKA.

Wiscaaaansin just appears to be the new GROUND ZERO for these continued POLAR VORTEXES.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 26, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I did--at least the most local number available to us.  Extremely frustrating experience.  They wouldn't budge that we owed part of a past bill but did give us HBO free for three months in the event that their representative had misrepresented the circumstances to us.  (He did.  We don't owe the money, but will probably have to pay it to keep our credit rating secure.)
> ...


 
What local office?  You mean the one thirty miles away?


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 26, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


If that's the closest one and it's the one that services your area........ yes.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 26, 2015)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Temps dropped enough overnight to give us a frosting and freeze up some patches, but we're back above freezing this afternoon.  Most roads are now dry and safe, tons of gravel everywhere.  I had to laugh when my daughter complained that the 1/2" to 1" of snow they got in NC closed schools, the base, and most other public facilities.  Alas, in NC, that's enough snow to paralyze all but the most essential services.
> ...


Sending a cheerful bwahahahaha from Alaska!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 26, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Yeah, the next front has moved in here, started snowing heavy about a half hour ago after we had sunny skies and temps in the upper 40s all day.......  Supposed to get 10 inches by Friday.
> The (hopefully) good news is El Paso called today, basically she has the job but they want to do the background and reference checks first.  We should have the final word next week (I think it's more a formality as I think they already planned to hire her in the first place).  The benefits are great but they're not offering as much as she was hoping for but it's still not bad at over 58K a year with a top salary cap of 88K a year, now all we need is for my disability to come through.
> So basically it'll be HOT during the summer, cool during the winter with the occasional "cold" night, heck we might even get to the point where we consider 60 degrees cold.........
> NOT!!



I missed this yesterday. . . .so way to go.  So what do you do if your Reno interview is after you accept the El Paso position?  Take the risk?  Or just get ready to move?


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 26, 2015)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Temps dropped enough overnight to give us a frosting and freeze up some patches, but we're back above freezing this afternoon.  Most roads are now dry and safe, tons of gravel everywhere.  I had to laugh when my daughter complained that the 1/2" to 1" of snow they got in NC closed schools, the base, and most other public facilities.  Alas, in NC, that's enough snow to paralyze all but the most essential services.
> ...



  "Like Alaska"


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 26, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  We have mixed sun and clouds at the moment and in the mid 30's--sort of Alaska weather without the precip--but we're under a winter storm watch for tonight.  Prediction is for heavy snow for our area, but also for 30-40 mph wind which usually means a snow hole over Albuquerque and little if any snow.  We'll see how it goes.  The weatherman has sucked at hitting forecasts for us this winter.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 26, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



But that's the thing. Alaska has been a banana belt the last two winters compared to the north and east.


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 26, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



  Yeah....that one got me, too. I posted it but don't see it.


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 26, 2015)

007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and not long ago she got a call from the Reno, NV job, the one we thought was a bust.  Phone interview tomorrow and if that works out they'll fly her out to Reno for a face to face.......  When it rains it pours.......
> ...



Baby, when in I lived in the Sierra Nevada area, I went to Lake Tahoe often. I _swam _those frigid waters, too.   But then, I am a fish...well, more appropriately, _mermaid_.   What a beautiful lake AND setting. I can't even think of a comparable....


----------



## mdk (Feb 26, 2015)

Good morning folks! I hope everyone is having a wonderful day thus far. I got my run in this morning and even after my shower I still can't manage to shake the chill. Brrr!


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 26, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, the next front has moved in here, started snowing heavy about a half hour ago after we had sunny skies and temps in the upper 40s all day.......  Supposed to get 10 inches by Friday.
> ...


Good question..........  More than likely she'll tell Reno she already has an offer on the table to put a burr under their butt.  The Reno job is paying more, a lot more if it's the same job she applied for before plus she also got a call from someone in Raleigh Durham for the same thing.  Basically she's done Meaningful Use One and everyone is looking to implement Meaningful Use Two, some are still working towards MU1 (all part of the beloved ACA........  ), since she has the experience........  Basically she coordinates implementation and training and with her long history of working government contracts she knows what the government expects, how to decipher the requirements and translate them into common English........


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 26, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Ringel, thanks for that Macpup recommendation!  After hours of frustrating almost-working with the external, pulling a few things off but never staying connected long enough to get everything, I decided to try Macpup.  I actually had a problem burning it to disk (I don't know if there's a problem with my dvd drive or if I happened to get 3 bunk blank dvd's in a row) so I ended up putting it on a flash drive.  I plugged both a new hd and the external to the pc, booted with the usb, and lo! I was able to see the external and transfer files.  Other than a couple of files with errors that weren't too important, I got everything.
> ...



lol...Every time I read one of your techno posts and understand none of it, I realize how little I know...  I've always liked those words, Ubuntu and Fedora though. For some reason, I always think of Pogo when I hear Fedora. Must be his good avatars. 

If you wanted to change your anti-virus program when it expires, would you go back to Norton, in spite of the space requirements, and if it had served you very well for years?


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 26, 2015)

mdk said:


> Good morning folks! I hope everyone is having a wonderful day thus far. I got my run in this morning and even after my shower I still can't manage to shake the chill. Brrr!



Wow....good for you. I call that dedication.   I'll be on my stationary bike within a few minutes, and for a few miles.


----------



## 007 (Feb 26, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


If I'm not mistaken, it's the cleanest and largest alpine lake in the world. It is really a sight to behold, and a really fun area to explore. We rode the Harleys up to the lake often. What a great ride, such a beautiful area. I never swam in the lake though, too cold for me. Plenty of people do. There's a real nice beach on the south end near the CA/NV border. Would have enjoyed watching you swim in it though...  

Here's an old pic I took near one of the many rest areas around the lake...


----------



## mdk (Feb 26, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning folks! I hope everyone is having a wonderful day thus far. I got my run in this morning and even after my shower I still can't manage to shake the chill. Brrr!
> ...



Get it. I love my stationary bike. 

I actually prefer to run in the winter, it so refreshing to have that cold air deep in my lungs. I hate running outdoors in the summer up here. The humidity makes the air feel like butter. 

Have a good work-out!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 26, 2015)

Good to see you back MDK.  But refresh my memory.  Where is 'up there' where you are?  I'm thinking upper midwest?


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 26, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


If you like Norton then use Norton, it's a good AV (Anti Virus) but I personally think it's a resource hog and since I can get a free AV that is just as good or better without it being as 'heavy" a program I stick with opensource programs.  Just be aware that no AV will completely protect us all the time, new bugs are being released every day and new vulnerabilities are being discovered constantly, that's why all those virus definition updates and security patches we deal with all the time.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 26, 2015)

Oh, and gleanings from my morning mail:


A husband went to the sheriff’s department to report
that his wife was missing.
*Husband*: My wife is missing. She went shopping yesterday and has not come home....
*Sergeant:* What is her height?
*Husband:* Gee, I’m not sure. A little over five-feet tall.
*Sergeant*: Weight?
*Husband*: Don’t know. Not slim, not really fat.
*Sergeant:* Color of eyes?
*Husband: *Never noticed.
*Sergeant*: Color of hair?
*Husband*: Changes a couple times a year. Maybe dark brown.
S*ergeant*: What was she wearing?
*Husband*: Could have been a skirt or shorts. I don’t remember exactly.
*Sergeant:* What kind of car did she go in?
*Husband*: She went in my truck.
*Sergeant*: What kind of truck was it?
*Husband:* Brand new 2015 Ford F150 King Ranch 4X4 with eco-boost 5.0L V8 engine special ordered with manual transmission. It has a custom matching white cover for the bed. Custom leather seats and “Bubba” floor mats. Trailering package with gold hitch. DVD with navigation, 40-channel CB radio, six cup holders, and four power outlets. Added special alloy wheels and off-road Michelins. Wife put a small scratch on the drivers door. At this point the husband started choking up.
*Sergeant:*  Don't worry buddy.  We'll find your truck.​


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 26, 2015)

Oh and when the REAL geeks get talking I get lost too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 26, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



We use Avast Internet Security and so far it really has not noticably highjacked resources or interfered with anything I want to do.  It does update several times every day.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 26, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


I use the free version of Avast plus Malwarebytes and (believe it or not) the built in Windows Firewall.  Avast is activated for all my browsers as well as some specific AddOns that warn me if I click on a "dangerous" link.


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 26, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Thanks Ringel ( you REAL geek ) and I might try the free version of Avast. I also subscribe to Malwarebytes. ( I know I can get it free though )  So if I switch to free Avast, you recommend Windows firewall?? I am running Windows. Chrome on my Chromebook...doh!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 26, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Of course, the water is way, way down right now because of the ongoing drought.  I was up there two summers ago and the water level had dropped significantly.  Things have only gotten worse, I imagine.  But it is a beautiful place.  For folks like me, who come out fish-belly white, I have to be very careful and use SPF 1,000 or I'll look like a boiled lobster after a couple of hours.


----------



## 007 (Feb 26, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I like the Bitdefender.


----------



## 007 (Feb 26, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Oh, and gleanings from my morning mail:
> 
> 
> A husband went to the sheriff’s department to report
> ...


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 26, 2015)

I don't use any virus protection what so ever....
Interesting day so far.
Yesterday afternoon the tv was breaking into shows saying there had been a shooting at Elberta Middle School Max's nieces go to school there and the school is just 3 miles East of my home. More info would come in bits and pieces. At first it was a fight between two cafeteria ladies, then there were no injuries and now, as it stands this morning, no shots fired the name of the suspect sounded familiar, and I vaguely recognized her as someone I'd seen, maybe at the market in Elberta?

She did get into the school with a loaded revolver wanting to kill her sister who did work in the school cafeteria. Her sister locked herself in the cafeteria office and the suspect broke the office door window with the gun butt. Safety wire kept the window intact. Suspect left the building and was grabbed up as she tried to get in her vehicle to leave the school.

She SHOULD look familiar. She lives right across the road here.
So far 2 reporters have stopped by asking what we know.
All I do know is her son did time for a shooting and there's meth and crack in their history. In 5 years I've had no real contact with anyone over there and I'm thinking it will stay that way.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 26, 2015)

Oh It's my day off but I have a doctor's appointment to try to do something with this bronchitis that has been killing me for 12 days now and then an appointment with the agent for Doc's liquor liability insurance.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 26, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Yes.  We have friends who just recently moved from that area back to Kansas.  They showed us photos of Lake Tahoe with huge areas that are barren and sunbleached that used to be blue water.  That is typical all over the west though.  Our own largest lake in the state is but a puddle compared to what it normally is.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 26, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> I don't use any virus protection what so ever....
> Interesting day so far.
> Yesterday afternoon the tv was breaking into shows saying there had been a shooting at Elberta Middle School Max's nieces go to school there and the school is just 3 miles East of my home. More info would come in bits and pieces. At first it was a fight between two cafeteria ladies, then there were no injuries and now, as it stands this morning, no shots fired the name of the suspect sounded familiar, and I vaguely recognized her as someone I'd seen, maybe at the market in Elberta?
> 
> ...



Probably a lot of us really don't want to know much about some of our neighbors, but geez GW.  A close family member recently relocated and has access to all public records so ran searches on potential new neighborhoods. It was amazing how many houses of interest to buy had a registered sex offender or other serial offender living nearby.  She passed on a couple of houses because the information was sufficiently alarming.


----------



## 007 (Feb 26, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Oh It's my day off but I have a doctor's appointment to try to do something with this bronchitis that has been killing me for 12 days now and then an appointment with the agent for Doc's liquor liability insurance.


I'm going to swing over that way next winter when I head south. I have to see your place and hang out for a little while and chat. My old Air Force buddy that I'll visit is in Albany, GE, not all that far away.

Wish I could bring the scooter. Would love to go for a putt.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## 007 (Feb 26, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


>


Whaaaaaaaaaaaat? ...


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 26, 2015)

Guess what is about to come in like a lion!  The forecast for March 1st through 5th is for record breaking cold and more snow!

In the words of Tony Soprano, I got yer Punxatawney Phil right here!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 26, 2015)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



LOL.  To further expand on my point:


----------



## mdk (Feb 26, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> Guess what is about to come in like a lion!  The forecast for March 1st through 5th is for record breaking cold and more snow!
> 
> In the words of Tony Soprano, I got yer Punxatawney Phil right here!



I'll tell you what though, Groundhog Day in Punxatawney is an absolute blast. My friends and I used to always make the drive from PSU to partake in the festivities.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 26, 2015)

mdk said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Guess what is about to come in like a lion!  The forecast for March 1st through 5th is for record breaking cold and more snow!
> ...



Do you live in  PA now MDK?  I'm trying to refresh my memory where you are..


----------



## mdk (Feb 26, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



I do. I was graduated from PSU 10 years ago but now I live in Pittsburgh.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 26, 2015)

This morning my entire GI system was in an uproar, I laid down around 11am and just woke up ten minutes ago.  Hate when I do that, it's gonna take a couple of hours to fully wake up then I might be up till the middle of the night.


----------



## Sherry (Feb 26, 2015)

I don't understand why the guy on the left has one red sock and no sock on the other foot.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 26, 2015)

Sherry said:


> I don't understand why the guy on the left has one red sock and no sock on the other foot.



Actually, the guy on the right had on one black sock and no sock on his other foot, and stole the red sock from the guy on the left!


----------



## Sherry (Feb 26, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand why the guy on the left has one red sock and no sock on the other foot.
> ...



Dirty rat bastard.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 26, 2015)

Sherry said:


> I don't understand why the guy on the left has one red sock and no sock on the other foot.


That's not 5 guys, it's one guy with 5 separate personalities, when joined back together the red socks match........


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 26, 2015)

Okay, looks like the wife is having the same GI problems plus we both have headaches and stuffiness......  I just tried eating a bunch of crackers to settle the stomach down to no avail.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 26, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, looks like the wife is having the same GI problems plus we both have headaches and stuffiness......  I just tried eating a bunch of crackers to settle the stomach down to no avail.



I usually eat a bunch of crackers just because I love crackers.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 26, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> This morning my entire GI system was in an uproar, I laid down around 11am and just woke up ten minutes ago.  Hate when I do that, it's gonna take a couple of hours to fully wake up then I might be up till the middle of the night.



You have some company with that.
Hubby had too much pain with his MS last night and could only sleep for an hour and a half.
It's been acting up for the last 2 days for him.

Hope you and the wife get better soon.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 26, 2015)

mdk said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Okay I do remember that.  We had a discussion about Pittsburg in the Coffee Shop not long ago and how it is a much different place than it was a few decades ago and that is a good thing.


----------



## mdk (Feb 26, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> This morning my entire GI system was in an uproar, I laid down around 11am and just woke up ten minutes ago.  Hate when I do that, it's gonna take a couple of hours to fully wake up then I might be up till the middle of the night.


I had something similar last month and it was terrible. Feel better mate.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 26, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > This morning my entire GI system was in an uproar, I laid down around 11am and just woke up ten minutes ago.  Hate when I do that, it's gonna take a couple of hours to fully wake up then I might be up till the middle of the night.
> ...



Have you guys tried fresh or concetrate blueberry juice for that Peach?  It did wonders for my nephew who suffers from MS.  Only place we can consistently get blueberry juice is at Trader Joes here though.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 26, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Yes and sometimes it works, other days like now, not so good but thank you Foxfyre.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 26, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, looks like the wife is having the same GI problems plus we both have headaches and stuffiness......  I just tried eating a bunch of crackers to settle the stomach down to no avail.



So sorry Ringel.  This stuff seems to be all over though.  The crud of the month.  You might want to check with the local urgent care or something to see if your symptoms warrant being looked at though.  Rule out food poisoning if you both ate the same stuff recently.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 26, 2015)

You all are making me feel like a wuss for being cranky about having another fever.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 26, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


To allow myself to be "exhaustipated" would be a luxury I cannot afford.  Working 1 1/2 jobs and running my tiny little dairy are not conducive to that type of self-indulgence.  It does give me something to look forward to, though!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 26, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> This morning my entire GI system was in an uproar, I laid down around 11am and just woke up ten minutes ago.  Hate when I do that, it's gonna take a couple of hours to fully wake up then I might be up till the middle of the night.


Must be something going around.  I've had to be very cautious lest I shart my shorts.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 26, 2015)

Sherry said:


> I don't understand why the guy on the left has one red sock and no sock on the other foot.


OMG!!! Hand me the bleach!  What has been seen cannot be unseen....aaahyahhh!!!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 26, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, looks like the wife is having the same GI problems plus we both have headaches and stuffiness......  I just tried eating a bunch of crackers to settle the stomach down to no avail.


You should perhaps consider consulting a professional in order to determine the cause of your, and the Mrs's discomfort.  It sucks being unwell.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 26, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Hope you find some helpful remedy, peach.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 26, 2015)

mdk said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > This morning my entire GI system was in an uproar, I laid down around 11am and just woke up ten minutes ago.  Hate when I do that, it's gonna take a couple of hours to fully wake up then I might be up till the middle of the night.
> ...



I think all of us have h


Montrovant said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand why the guy on the left has one red sock and no sock on the other foot.
> ...



Very observant.  Our journalism prof used to show us photos like that....well maybe not quite like THAT.,.,but we would be shown a photo for a few seconds and then be asked to cite what we saw unusual in it other than the obvious distraction.  You would have made a great reporter.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 26, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand why the guy on the left has one red sock and no sock on the other foot.
> ...



  You saw something you didn't like?  Was it the mismatched socks?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 26, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I rarely am completely wrung out but just getting over the crud of the month here plus a front coming in that plays hell with old joints sometimes plus a very short night last night has definitely taken its toll.  I'm trusting by morning it will all be better though.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 26, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, looks like the wife is having the same GI problems plus we both have headaches and stuffiness......  I just tried eating a bunch of crackers to settle the stomach down to no avail.
> ...


Nah, it's a bug, I know the difference, headache with the head feeling like it's in a fog and very sinusy.  That's not associated with food poisoning, simply take lots of C and just ride it out.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 26, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


Nah, the guy with lace panties just "didn't belong here".  He couldn't steal a pair of his wife/girlfriend's thongs?  Plus, did they shave their own butts, or did they help each other.  Or maybe they used Nair?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 26, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I'm crossing my hooks that you (and Hombre) feel better, despite the impending weather front.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 26, 2015)

007 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Oh It's my day off but I have a doctor's appointment to try to do something with this bronchitis that has been killing me for 12 days now and then an appointment with the agent for Doc's liquor liability insurance.
> ...


You'd certainly be welcome at Doc's I'll keep 1,000 long necks cold for you and another thousand in reserve. Maybe a hundred gallons of liquor in the house too.

Well, the insurance meeting actually went well. We thought we would get hammered because we nearly tripled the sales of the previous owners but monthly payments actually went down. No DUI's on customers, no incidents that required police response and no injuries in the house.

Doctor visit was good news/bad news. He is fairly confident that I will live at least through Sunday morning, but I don't (yet) have pneumonia.
It's just bronchitis and he prescribed a steroid and an antibiotic.
He suggested Levaquin, but when I told him about my last experience with it, he changed the script.
When I had the hand infection 6 years ago, I was on IV Levaquin for 9 days and pills for another month. I started having tendon problems and came very close to rupturing both Achilles tendons


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 26, 2015)

Hey! Anyone have a line on old fashioned soda fountain glasses?
I'm looking for the ones with the metal holder, usually made to hold a Coke glass.
I need maybe a half dozen of them.
Doc's is friendly towards designated drivers and non drinkers and we serve Virgil's root beer and cream soda, all kinds of fruit juices and premium coffee ground and brewed to order. And then there's the Cuban coffee which would probably wake up Ronald Reagan.

Anyway, we started stocking Jeremiah Weed sarsaparilla flavored whiskey. They tell me that a shot in a glass of Virgil's root beer is special and worth every bit of the $6.00 price I set. I figured, what the hell! Let's sell root beer floats for $7.50. We already have vanilla ice cream in house for bushwhackers. So, we have this bar called Doc Holliday's serving root beer floats. They need old fashioned glasses.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 26, 2015)

Sherry said:


> I don't understand why the guy on the left has one red sock and no sock on the other foot.


You don't own a bar, do you?


----------



## Sherry (Feb 26, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand why the guy on the left has one red sock and no sock on the other foot.
> ...



Unless you count a sports bar, like Applebee's, I've never even been in a bar.


----------



## 007 (Feb 26, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Hey! Anyone have a line on old fashioned soda fountain glasses?
> I'm looking for the ones with the metal holder, usually made to hold a Coke glass.
> I need maybe a half dozen of them.
> Doc's is friendly towards designated drivers and non drinkers and we serve Virgil's root beer and cream soda, all kinds of fruit juices and premium coffee ground and brewed to order. And then there's the Cuban coffee which would probably wake up Ronald Reagan.
> ...


Try ebay? I can usually find just anything under the sun on there.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 26, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


Guys really have to be drunk to wear a gee string and nothing else. Guys as drunk as those obviously are can lose socks, wallets keys or even pick-up trucks walking back from the men's room.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 26, 2015)

007 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Hey! Anyone have a line on old fashioned soda fountain glasses?
> ...


Bid on a set of six the other night but had to go to the bar for the overnight work session and got outbid.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 26, 2015)

Because I got out of bed this morning around 0330, I think I'm going to head off to bed.  I'm ready.  Good night everybody.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 26, 2015)

G'night, Dog.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 26, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Hey! Anyone have a line on old fashioned soda fountain glasses?
> I'm looking for the ones with the metal holder, usually made to hold a Coke glass.
> I need maybe a half dozen of them.
> Doc's is friendly towards designated drivers and non drinkers and we serve Virgil's root beer and cream soda, all kinds of fruit juices and premium coffee ground and brewed to order. And then there's the Cuban coffee which would probably wake up Ronald Reagan.
> ...


Add an Easy Pizza Parlor Look - Classic Soda Fountain Glasses Pizza Parlor - Home Decorating Ideas from Retro Planet

6 OLD FASHIONED SODA FOUNTAIN GLASSES with Yellow metal fitting holders eBay

Popular items for metal glass holder on Etsy


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 26, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Because I got out of bed this morning around 0330, I think I'm going to head off to bed.  I'm ready.  Good night everybody.


Wuss.....  I got up at 3:30 also......  






Now we won't mention the fact that I took a 5 hour nap from 11am to 4pm.........


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 27, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Hey! Anyone have a line on old fashioned soda fountain glasses?
> ...


Thanks guy The ones on retro planet are the only ones I hadn't seen yet and they are out of stock on that item. The painted ones on Ebay... not quite the look I want. I have seen the etsy page you linked and am about to order the 11 piece set of metal holders. From the photos, it appears as though there are 2 styles, but that would work. I could even resell what I don't need on Ebay.

I hope this medicine works in a big hurry. Been up coughing my head off since 3.


----------



## 007 (Feb 27, 2015)

OFFICIAL BITCH ABOUT THE WEATHER BITCH FROM THE VP OF THE B.A.T.W. CLUB

Ya know... there comes a time each year when a person starts to get sick of waking up and looking at their thermometer and finding what you see below, when the average high for this time of year and area is 35 degrees, and you know we have no chance of even coming close to that, and haven't for the last month and a half, not to mention this is the second winter in a row with record breaking cold temps and long stretches of it to boot. I plan on writing a strongly worded letter to the powers to be in Canada demanding that they keep their cold air up there, along with an explanation as to why they have been sending it down here for the last two years. I will demand this cease immediately. Enough is enough. Americans are patient people, but even we can only be pushed so far.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 27, 2015)

Morning

Friday's smile


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 27, 2015)

007 said:


> OFFICIAL BITCH ABOUT THE WEATHER BITCH FROM THE VP OF THE B.A.T.W. CLUB
> 
> Ya know... there comes a time each year when a person starts to get sick of waking up and looking at their thermometer and finding what you see below, when the average high for this time of year and area is 35 degrees, and you know we have no chance of even coming close to that, and haven't for the last month and a half, not to mention this is the second winter in a row with record breaking cold temps and long stretches of it to boot. I plan on writing a strongly worded letter to the powers to be in Canada demanding that they keep their cold air up there, along with an explanation as to why they have been sending it down here for the last two years. I will demand this cease immediately. Enough is enough. Americans are patient people, but even we can only be pushed so far.



Geez, when it's been 20 degrees, it's felt like a heat wave around here!


----------



## mdk (Feb 27, 2015)

Morning folks! Happy Friday to you all! 

I have fun dinner plans with my family tonight. Let the wine flow freely. I'm helping my dear friend move tomorrow morning so I cant overindulged tonight. Cheers!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 27, 2015)

007 said:


> OFFICIAL BITCH ABOUT THE WEATHER BITCH FROM THE VP OF THE B.A.T.W. CLUB
> 
> Ya know... there comes a time each year when a person starts to get sick of waking up and looking at their thermometer and finding what you see below, when the average high for this time of year and area is 35 degrees, and you know we have no chance of even coming close to that, and haven't for the last month and a half, not to mention this is the second winter in a row with record breaking cold temps and long stretches of it to boot. I plan on writing a strongly worded letter to the powers to be in Canada demanding that they keep their cold air up there, along with an explanation as to why they have been sending it down here for the last two years. I will demand this cease immediately. Enough is enough. Americans are patient people, but even we can only be pushed so far.



Thank you 007 for your action on the weather conditions.  You're a good man and I can tell that you have your finger on the pulse of this awful weather.  I am glad to have you as a supporting member of the Bitch About The Weather Team.  I would go to Washington, DC to strongly complain but the politicians there seem to have their own problems and I feel any action on their part would only make the weather situation worse.  I long for the days of strong sunshine, pleasing temps, and I miss seeing ladies wearing shorts and tank tops.  I am hoping that spring will be here very soon and once again we can go outside and sweat instead of shivering.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 27, 2015)

It's Friday so I will be heading down to the Catholic Church for the fish fry tonight.  Yum!!!


----------



## WelfareQueen (Feb 27, 2015)

Going to a friends this weekend.  Hope everyone has fun and stays warm.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > OFFICIAL BITCH ABOUT THE WEATHER BITCH FROM THE VP OF THE B.A.T.W. CLUB
> ...



   I don't think 007 would mind 20 degrees there either.  But that thermometer says twenty BELOW.  And that's COLD!!!  Glad to see you're still with us, Chris.  You've had one of the roughest winters of all of us.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 27, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


That's interesting, when I click on the ebay link I get a whole list of those style glasses, not just the yellow painted ones.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 27, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Pffft, that's summer in Siberia.......


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 27, 2015)

mdk said:


> Morning folks! Happy Friday to you all!
> 
> I have fun dinner plans with my family tonight. Let the wine flow freely. I'm helping my dear friend move tomorrow morning so I cant overindulged tonight. Cheers!



That's the only part about drinking alcoholic beverages I don't like: that next day of the drowsies, or worse, depending....


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 27, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Morning folks! Happy Friday to you all!
> ...


Why do ya think I quit drinking?  My last hangover lasted a week.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 27, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  Another night of waking up every hour on the hour and having a tough time getting back to sleep.  No idea why as I am feeling better otherwise.  I'm going to try very hard not to nap in my chair today and see if that remedies the situation.

We have about 3 inches of snow on the ground and the afternoon volunteer at the gift shop has already called in and says she's not getting out.  So Hombre will have to pull an extra shift--the head honcho is out of town and left him in charge.  He's not really happy about it.


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 27, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> It's Friday so I will be heading down to the Catholic Church for the fish fry tonight.  Yum!!!



Yum is right. That makes me very hungry for some southern-fried catfish, with coleslaw and hushpuppies and a thick slice of onion on the side. 

I'd better go grab some breakfast....lol.


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 27, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



 

You may not have even remembered the day and night before????


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 27, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Now, so do I. Strange. Last night the yellow things were the only ones. Now there seems to be 4 pages.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 27, 2015)

Ernie I found these on ebay;

Vintage 2 Soda Fountain Coca Cola Glasses Glassware w Decorative Brass Holders eBay

And these:

2 Vintage Coca Cola Glasses w Metal Mug Like Glass Holders Soda Fountain Coke eBay

Scroll down the list the  first ebay link is on, that's how i found these.


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 27, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Another night of waking up every hour on the hour and having a tough time getting back to sleep.  No idea why as I am feeling better otherwise.  I'm going to try very hard not to nap in my chair today and see if that remedies the situation.
> 
> We have about 3 inches of snow on the ground and the afternoon volunteer at the gift shop has already called in and says she's not getting out.  So Hombre will have to pull an extra shift--the head honcho is out of town and left him in charge.  He's not really happy about it.



That little nap in the afternoon might well be the culprit. I have found if I dose off around 9 at night, for even 5 minutes, I can't go to sleep when my head hits the pillow at around 10:30 and I wake off and on, during the nights. If work has been an extra taxing burden that day, I sometimes fade out early, for a few minutes at night and then catch myself, but it is too late, in order to sleep well at night. I try to sit up straight as possible the later it becomes at night, so I can avoid that little fall-out. 

Soon enough, those early-morning chirpers are going to arrive and my nightmare begins at 3:30 am......


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 27, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



When I was still having adult beverages, my favorite drink was a rum and coke that gave me a frightful headache.  But I ordered them anyway.  I was an idiot.


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 27, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



About twice a week I have a glass or two of wine. My wine glass is 10 oz and I fill it half way,  twice. The next day, if I don't sleep well, I feel those 10 ounces, and dread getting ready for work and going in.  But soon enough the stimulation of customers, snaps me right out of it all.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 27, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


Nah, never had black-outs, just got to a point where I decided the aftereffects weren't worth the buzz.


----------



## 007 (Feb 27, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > It's Friday so I will be heading down to the Catholic Church for the fish fry tonight.  Yum!!!
> ...


Hold on there, sweet cakes... I'm coming with ya, I'm hungry too... I'll even buy...


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 27, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



OOHHH, I  USED to love cuba libres while listening to reggae being played by live bands, in the 90's. But, right....they made for some awful hangovers, even with all the dancing, so I stopped drinking them.


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 27, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Agreed. I'm there, too, pretty much. But I do have some great memories of drinking and wild dancing.


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 27, 2015)

007 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



 Babes, I would go anywhere with you. I'd even have some bloody mary's with our breakfast, and then try to get into my two piece swimsuit for that dip in Lake Tahoe, with you.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 27, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



As long as I wear my ski pants and jacket, I am warm as toast!    Can't wait for spring though.


----------



## 007 (Feb 27, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


My drinking has slowed waaaaaay down in the last couple years. I rarely drink anymore. I had a couple Corona with a lime wedge yesterday. First time I'd had anything to drink in over two weeks. I do have wine and such in the house but no beer. I do like some Run Chatta on the rocks, but only have that on very rare occasions. I guess booze just really loses it's appeal as you get older. You just don't see the novelty in getting drunk anymore, not to mention the hangovers.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 27, 2015)

I only drink occasionally, sometimes when I go out with my friends or whatever and on special occasions, like wedding receptions and stuff.  I don't really enjoy drinking very much though.  It seems I always get sick when I try to go to bed.


----------



## 007 (Feb 27, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


Uh-oh... I'd be a little embarrassed with my winter spare tire...


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 27, 2015)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



When something interferes with my lifestyle or health, I drop it, too. Doesn't matter what it is. Gone.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm actually feeling a wee skosha bit better this morning. It could be the Alka Seltzer Cold I took at 2 AM and 7 AM while up coughing my guts inside out, or I may be getting better. Time will tell.
48 here at 11:10, headed for 56. Highs in the low to mid 60's for the week end and in the mid 70's Monday through Wednesday. Thursday (my day off) RAIN. Crap I really need to get something accomplished outside.


----------



## Sherry (Feb 27, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Going to a friends this weekend.  Hope everyone has fun and stays warm.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 27, 2015)

I cook with wine all the time!  Lots of wine makes everything taste good, IMO.  I put almost half a bottle in my spaghetti sauce.  Lol.


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 27, 2015)

007 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I don't mind a spare tire on men as long as I like their truck, Harley and John Deere tractor. 

Later guys.....time to get ready. Hugs to all great coffee-mates.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 27, 2015)

Sometime today I have to get out and clear the driveway, vehicles and sidewalk before the next storm shows up.  Would have done it yesterday but I felt terrible, feeling a little better today.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 27, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Sometime today I have to get out and clear the driveway, vehicles and sidewalk before the next storm shows up.  Would have done it yesterday but I felt terrible, feeling a little better today.



Seems like everyone is getting sick.  It's been a long winter.  I am dying for summer so I can go to the ocean.  I think that is the one thing that is stopping me from moving to a place like Tennessee.  I know I would miss the ocean.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 27, 2015)

I suppose I could go to the ocean if I wanted to freeze my tush off!


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 27, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie I found these on ebay;
> 
> Vintage 2 Soda Fountain Coca Cola Glasses Glassware w Decorative Brass Holders eBay
> 
> ...


The brass ones are not quite the look I'm going for. The second link is for 2 of the ones I lost out on. 6 sold for $35.
I'll likely pick up some of the heavy glass milkshake glasses with the short stem and foot and keep my eyes open.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sometime today I have to get out and clear the driveway, vehicles and sidewalk before the next storm shows up.  Would have done it yesterday but I felt terrible, feeling a little better today.
> ...


Alabama has the Gulf of Mexico. Just sayin....


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 27, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie I found these on ebay;
> ...



Have you seen these at Amazon, Ernie?  Is this what you are looking for?
Amazon.com sundae glasses


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 27, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


Have a Harley, a truck and a tractor. Alas, it's not a John Deer but it is bigger that 007's.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 27, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I wonder how much a license to sell insurance costs there?  Here in MA, it is quite expensive, and I'm going on interviews for sales positions and I'd like to have my license to be able to sell insurance.


----------



## 007 (Feb 27, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


I sure do like the way you think, darlin', but give me a couple weeks outside working after it warms up and I'll be fit as a fiddle...


----------



## 007 (Feb 27, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


I have three trucks... 

(But I don't own a bar.)


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 27, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Yup the anchor Hockings or the Libbys will do for now. We have a store in town that has hundreds of styles of glasses. I'll see what I can find there this afternoon.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 27, 2015)

007 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


My tractor can dig a hole, lift yours and drop it in and bury it before you'd know it was gone.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 27, 2015)

I interviewed for an independent contracted sales position at AFLAK, but I've been out of the loop for SO long with my current job working from home that I don't really have very many business connections anymore.  There are a couple of former employers and one I know for sure who is still in business, but she is in RI.  I'm a little hesitant if I can meet a quota with such few contacts.  Of course, I could always telemarket or go into businesses and give my spiel.    I don't think telemarketing is a very successful technique though.  I know, for myself, I always hang up on telemarketers.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 27, 2015)

I think I would probably be better off starting off working directly for an employer and that way, I can start making some connections.    That sounds like a good plan to me.  Anyone who has any sales experience, I would welcome your advice on the best ways to get started in this career.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 27, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Sounds like a plan.  Or if you do order from Amazon, they can have them there by Monday or Tuesday.  We have Amazon prime accounts that provides free two-day shipping on everything we order that is marked 'prime' and just about everything is.  In truth, you pay a little more for the item and that no doubt offsets the shipping costs, but it still saves us quite a bit of money and is soooo convenient.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 27, 2015)

Do you realize that if I worked for AFLAK as an independent contractor in sales, I could make almost $70,000 in just commissions alone.  That is I get 48 employees to sign on to one of the AFLAK plans per month.  That makes the company around $200,000, via my sales savvy.    It is certainly a tempting position.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 27, 2015)

Sorry, boring, I know, but I'm really excited to make a career change after 11 years, and I think I could do really well in sales.


----------



## 007 (Feb 27, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


OOOoooooo K...


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 27, 2015)

I also need to invest in some new clothes!  Woo-hoo!    Any excuse for a new wardrobe is good.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 27, 2015)

Ah shit, Leonard Nimoy dead at 83.

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/27/arts/television/leonard-nimoy-spock-of-star-trek-dies-at-83.html


----------



## 007 (Feb 27, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Ah shit, Leonard Nimoy dead at 83.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/27/arts/television/leonard-nimoy-spock-of-star-trek-dies-at-83.html


Yup, just saw that myself... RIP Spock.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Hombre (my hubby) has had insurance agency licenses in Texas and Kansas, but he never really sold insurance.  Both states required very rigorous exams to qualify for the license but the license itself was not all that expensive.  Our adjusters licenses when we were doing that were I think $150/year?

Was just looking at the fee schedule in Massachusetts though and yeah, that's pretty pricey.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Managing General Agent license. $205 application fee and $75/year.
A producer license, apparently for someone working for an agency is 
Application Fee - $20
License Fee - $40
TOTAL INITIAL FEES - $60
Biennial License Renewal Fee - $40
There are on-line courses and tests 

Fees and requirements
Alabama Department of Insurance


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Do you realize that if I worked for AFLAK as an independent contractor in sales, I could make almost $70,000 in just commissions alone.  That is I get 48 employees to sign on to one of the AFLAK plans per month.  That makes the company around $200,000, via my sales savvy.    It is certainly a tempting position.


One of my former bartenders left me to go to AFLAK. She's doing quite well. As a matter of fact, she and her boyfriend are leaving today on a cruise she got as an award for having good sales. She's been at it for 6 months.
She is a very attractive lady and that likely has some effect on her sales, but there is at least on guy I know who does pretty well though he has more experience.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 27, 2015)

I did love working from home though.  I have had mostly get out and go to work jobs but have had sideline extra curricular jobs working from home most of my working life.  The last years before we retired, Hombre and I ran our own business out of our home.   We were the established people in our area though and would get the lion's share of available work.  We only closed the biz when the economy got so bad and there just wasn't enough work to go around.  Others needed what available work there was to feed their families and we were both tired and ready to hang it up so we did.  But I loved, loved, LOVED being my own boss and working from home.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 27, 2015)

Just had a couple of young guys come by, paying them $20 to shovel the drive, sidewalks and clean off the vehicles, one less thing I have to do.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 27, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Just had a couple of young guys come by, paying them $20 to shovel the drive, sidewalks and clean off the vehicles, one less thing I have to do.



It is 27 degrees at our house now, but apparently there was enough retained heat in the ground that all the snow has melted off the walks and streets and they are wet, not icy, even now.  If it stays below freezing all day--it isn't supposed to but they aren't too accurate with their predictions--it is likely to start freezing at any time.  Nothing falling at the moment but there are some cells out there that could drift over to add to our modest snow pack.  Or it will rain and melt it.  Or we'll get nothing more.  We never know for sure.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 27, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just had a couple of young guys come by, paying them $20 to shovel the drive, sidewalks and clean off the vehicles, one less thing I have to do.
> ...


It's nice and sunny right now but it's cold and windy.  I went out and cleared the back porch and some other areas in the back, as usual I didn't wear gloves and by the time I was finished my fingers were so cold they hurt.  That was due to the wind, I'll wear gloves next time.  Gonna relax for a little bit, take a shower and head up the pass to Walmart where it'll be windier and colder.......  
The good thing is where the sun hits the hard surfaces the snow and ice are melting rapidly.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 27, 2015)

Hey, Nosmo.  You've told us about the miserable winter you're having up ion the Rust Belt.  How has a body of water as large as the Ohio River fared?  Certainly, the cold hasn't effected it so navigation is impossible!  Certainly the towns and cities along its banks can still draw water from it.

Well, this is what the mighty Ohio river looked like today:


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 27, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> I did love working from home though.  I have had mostly get out and go to work jobs but have had sideline extra curricular jobs working from home most of my working life.  The last years before we retired, Hombre and I ran our own business out of our home.   We were the established people in our area though and would get the lion's share of available work.  We only closed the biz when the economy got so bad and there just wasn't enough work to go around.  Others needed what available work there was to feed their families and we were both tired and ready to hang it up so we did.  But I loved, loved, LOVED being my own boss and working from home.



Honestly, I can't stand it anymore.  My job now just consists of typing and editing medical reports.  It's basically typing for 7-8 hours a day.  Of course, I stop to look things up like new meds I've never heard of, etc, and occasionally get the interesting story, but overall it's boring me to death and I've been having a hard time staying motivated.  I need a change.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 27, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> I did love working from home though.  I have had mostly get out and go to work jobs but have had sideline extra curricular jobs working from home most of my working life.  The last years before we retired, Hombre and I ran our own business out of our home.   We were the established people in our area though and would get the lion's share of available work.  We only closed the biz when the economy got so bad and there just wasn't enough work to go around.  Others needed what available work there was to feed their families and we were both tired and ready to hang it up so we did.  But I loved, loved, LOVED being my own boss and working from home.



As an independent contractor, a lot of my work probably would be still done from home too, making phone calls and setting up appointments. I would still be my own boss, but I would have to meet a quota.  I have to meet a quota for my job now too though.  I'm just worried about being able to get enough people to meet that quota.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 27, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> Hey, Nosmo.  You've told us about the miserable winter you're having up ion the Rust Belt.  How has a body of water as large as the Ohio River fared?  Certainly, the cold hasn't effected it so navigation is impossible!  Certainly the towns and cities along its banks can still draw water from it.
> 
> Well, this is what the mighty Ohio river looked like today:



Great pictures.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 27, 2015)

Yup it's cold, not like the cold some of you are experiencing but still cold.  Up on the hill at Walmart the temp was 19 degrees with high winds, I'm guestimating the wind chill was 0 degrees or less, "down" here at the house it's 21 degrees with high winds so we're just above 0.......  No wonder my fingers were starting to frostbite earlier it was probably close to -10.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I did love working from home though.  I have had mostly get out and go to work jobs but have had sideline extra curricular jobs working from home most of my working life.  The last years before we retired, Hombre and I ran our own business out of our home.   We were the established people in our area though and would get the lion's share of available work.  We only closed the biz when the economy got so bad and there just wasn't enough work to go around.  Others needed what available work there was to feed their families and we were both tired and ready to hang it up so we did.  But I loved, loved, LOVED being my own boss and working from home.
> ...



I did data entry for a lot of years.  Boring, but I still preferred it to dealing with people.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 27, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I don't usually mind most people.  Of course, it's a different story when I'm on this forum.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I did love working from home though.  I have had mostly get out and go to work jobs but have had sideline extra curricular jobs working from home most of my working life.  The last years before we retired, Hombre and I ran our own business out of our home.   We were the established people in our area though and would get the lion's share of available work.  We only closed the biz when the economy got so bad and there just wasn't enough work to go around.  Others needed what available work there was to feed their families and we were both tired and ready to hang it up so we did.  But I loved, loved, LOVED being my own boss and working from home.
> ...



Well that's how we got to where we are.  Hombre was a very successful branch manager of a very good company, but he was burned out and I honestly think had he stayed in that job, it would have killed him one way or another.  Sometimes we both thought we had jumped from the frying pan into the fire--my last job working for the other guy ended in a 'take this job and shove it' moment and with me cleaning out my desk and leaving without notice.  And I've never regretted that for a minute.  Of course it wasn't boredom--I didn't mind the work at all and I was making killer money--but it wasn't worth it.  Long story there.

So the next day I called an old colleague and asked for some leads for Hombre and me to get some clients for our own business.  Within a week we were up and running full time.  We didn't even get a vacation.  

But make your move while you're still young, positive, and marketable, Chris.  Once you are past your 40's or 50's, it gets a lot tougher to get a foot in the door.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 27, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Well, I don't want to start my own business.  That is just too expensive and risky.  I'm not even sure about this job for AFLAK.  I have to see if hey even want to see me for a second interview, but I am interested in getting into sales.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Well we'll keep our fingers crossed for you and I bet you find something that you really love doing whether it is in sales or not.  We all have to do jobs we hate or that bore us silly at least once in a lifetime, but life is too short to resign yourself to such a life without even trying to see what else is out there.  So power to you.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 27, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Thanks, Foxy!  I certainly don't want to type for the rest of my working life!  I need something more exciting and with more opportunity.    I'm definitely ready for a change.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 27, 2015)

It has been snowing off and on for the last three hours here and is now snowing pretty steadily.  They just put us under a winter storm warning though so it probably won't last long.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 27, 2015)

Just checked the weather--winter storm warning and possibly heavy snow tonight - 50 plus degrees and rain tomorrow - 60 plus degrees and sun on Sunday.

This seemed appropriate both for the weather situation and the jobs we hate discussion:


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 27, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Just checked the weather--winter storm warning and possibly heavy snow tonight - 50 plus degrees and rain tomorrow - 60 plus degrees and sun on Sunday.
> 
> This seemed appropriate both for the weather situation and the jobs we hate discussion:



It's good that the snow doesn't hang around too long.  Around here, it is around for months and months.  It gets dirty and ugly after being plowed and drive and walked on.  I can't wait until it's gone.  Lol.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I cook with wine all the time!  Lots of wine makes everything taste good, IMO.  I put almost half a bottle in my spaghetti sauce.  Lol.


Ah, yes, but the alcohol cooks out of the wine when you heat it, leaving a tantalizing flavor.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Just checked the weather--winter storm warning and possibly heavy snow tonight - 50 plus degrees and rain tomorrow - 60 plus degrees and sun on Sunday.
> ...


Pretty much what we have here now.  Snow lingers only in shady places or where it had been mounded by road equipment of on snow dumps.  And everywhere snow still lingers is filthy, filthy, rotten dirty.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 27, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Oh, are we going to go to the "mine is bigger" realm?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 27, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
GW's daughter's friend Sachendra,
Ernie's friend and colleague Max,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Chris in transition,
Those in the dangerous cold zones,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## 007 (Feb 28, 2015)

Woke up to another bright sunny morning, but again, almost TWENTY BELOW. I have run out of ways to describe my disgust with this bitter cold. My furnace runs practically non stop, and the new mega sized, twin tank, whole house humidifier I bought also runs constantly on high and needs filling about every 18 hours. I look at a chill map and yup, it's WI that's right under this VORTEX or whatever the hell it is, just like it has a bulls eye on it. We are the coldest place in the nation yet again, including ALASKA. I'm tellin' ya, I can't take this anymore. Changes will be made. I believe vacating the state for Jan and Feb, and if temps like this remain, Mar too, would do wonders for me. I feel as though I'm under house arrest. To look longingly out the windows wishing I could go outside and be active doing something but can't because of the dangerous cold just irritates me to no end. I am questioning WHY I came back here. I know all about living near family and ancestors, but right now, that isn't rising to the level of making a difference to me.

I've had it.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm with 007 - tired of all the cold weather.  I woke up to -22 this morning.  The only positive thing about it is that it makes the hot coffee taste so much better.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.
> 
> And we're still keeping vigil for
> 
> ...



Oh, thanks sweetie for including me in there.


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 28, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Just had a couple of young guys come by, paying them $20 to shovel the drive, sidewalks and clean off the vehicles, one less thing I have to do.



Good deal. And you helped others learn the truth about work and what it takes to make a buck. Ha!


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I did love working from home though.  I have had mostly get out and go to work jobs but have had sideline extra curricular jobs working from home most of my working life.  The last years before we retired, Hombre and I ran our own business out of our home.   We were the established people in our area though and would get the lion's share of available work.  We only closed the biz when the economy got so bad and there just wasn't enough work to go around.  Others needed what available work there was to feed their families and we were both tired and ready to hang it up so we did.  But I loved, loved, LOVED being my own boss and working from home.
> ...



For those of us who love people and who love making sales. being in sales is very _energizing. _  The people make it that way.


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 28, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Do you realize that if I worked for AFLAK as an independent contractor in sales, I could make almost $70,000 in just commissions alone.  That is I get 48 employees to sign on to one of the AFLAK plans per month.  That makes the company around $200,000, via my sales savvy.    It is certainly a tempting position.
> ...



Being attractive can work against one, also. It has it's drawbacks for SURE! lol

I can see where it might be beneficial if one worked in a men's clothing store, or in a place where the clientele was mostly men. But if you are dealing with women, too, LOOK OUT.  Especially if the bosses wife thinks you are attractive....


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I think I would probably be better off starting off working directly for an employer and that way, I can start making some connections.    That sounds like a good plan to me.  Anyone who has any sales experience, I would welcome your advice on the best ways to get started in this career.



Well, since you asked.  

The first thing to do is find something you love and you'll never work a day in your life. If you don't like sales, or people, or what you are selling, you won't do well.

You have to first sell yourself. The customer has to like you. ( generally speaking )

Understand the best communication skill is, _listening. _

Looking professional, depending upon the kind of business, is important, too. It tells the customer, you have put some thought into yourself, for your job and they like that. It impresses them.

There are two areas in which outstanding salespeople make it to the top of their jobs.

One, is a _natural ability_ to interact with a customer. Good, open body language and showing interest in them _because you truly are._ If you are dealing with women as well as men, and you are attractive, this attribute will help you overcome that fact, to a woman, if she considers attractive women as threats as so many do. You need to address most of your attention and remarks to her and not the object of her affection.

Two, is to have a_ strategy in selling_. This comes with experience and I have it honed. 

Some salespersons have both, one and two, and we rarely fail to make the sale.

All the best, ChrisL.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 28, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


Well, that's what males of every species do come the rut.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 28, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I have worked in sales for a bit, mostly as necessity while in transition,  but discovered I didn't have a passion or a talent for it.  I am a good motivator and promoter, but not a good salesman of a product.  And while I love doing promotion and motivation/teaching, I don't enjoy selling a product all that much.  I do admire those who do have a passion and skill for sales though.  Our society and common lives together would really be in a mess without them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 28, 2015)

Oh and good morning everybody.  We woke up to about six inches of snow on the ground this morning, but our neighbors had already shoveled our walk and drive bless their hearts.  Temps about 25 here but supposed to go above freezing and stay that way for the rest of the day and tonight.   Looks like the big storm that came through here is all in the midwest now headed straight for Illinois and southern Wisconsin.


----------



## alan1 (Feb 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Oh and good morning everybody.  We woke up to about six inches of snow on the ground this morning, but our neighbors had already shoveled our walk and drive bless their hearts.  Temps about 25 here but supposed to go above freezing and stay that way for the rest of the day and tonight.   Looks like the big storm that came through here is all in the midwest now headed straight for Illinois and southern Wisconsin.


Earlier this week they called for 5-9 inches of snow in our fair city.
I didn't have to shovel any of the half inch of rain and wintery mix I got at my house.
Maybe my neighbors shoveled my rain for me.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 28, 2015)

Go


AquaAthena said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I think I would probably be better off starting off working directly for an employer and that way, I can start making some connections.    That sounds like a good plan to me.  Anyone who has any sales experience, I would welcome your advice on the best ways to get started in this career.
> ...


Good luck with me, I'm the impossible customer.  It means I will not buy unless I already was looking for a specific item/product/service, doesn't matter how good the salesperson is. I know all the "tricks".


----------



## alan1 (Feb 28, 2015)

007 said:


> Woke up to another bright sunny morning, but again, almost TWENTY BELOW. I have run out of ways to describe my disgust with this bitter cold. My furnace runs practically non stop, and the new mega sized, twin tank, whole house humidifier I bought also runs constantly on high and needs filling about every 18 hours. I look at a chill map and yup, it's WI that's right under this VORTEX or whatever the hell it is, just like it has a bulls eye on it. We are the coldest place in the nation yet again, including ALASKA. I'm tellin' ya, I can't take this anymore. Changes will be made. I believe vacating the state for Jan and Feb, and if temps like this remain, Mar too, would do wonders for me. I feel as though I'm under house arrest. To look longingly out the windows wishing I could go outside and be active doing something but can't because of the dangerous cold just irritates me to no end. I am questioning WHY I came back here. I know all about living near family and ancestors, but right now, that isn't rising to the level of making a difference to me.
> 
> I've had it.


My ultimate retirement goal is to have living quarters in both the northern and southern hemispheres, and never suffer through another winter.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 28, 2015)

alan1 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Woke up to another bright sunny morning, but again, almost TWENTY BELOW. I have run out of ways to describe my disgust with this bitter cold. My furnace runs practically non stop, and the new mega sized, twin tank, whole house humidifier I bought also runs constantly on high and needs filling about every 18 hours. I look at a chill map and yup, it's WI that's right under this VORTEX or whatever the hell it is, just like it has a bulls eye on it. We are the coldest place in the nation yet again, including ALASKA. I'm tellin' ya, I can't take this anymore. Changes will be made. I believe vacating the state for Jan and Feb, and if temps like this remain, Mar too, would do wonders for me. I feel as though I'm under house arrest. To look longingly out the windows wishing I could go outside and be active doing something but can't because of the dangerous cold just irritates me to no end. I am questioning WHY I came back here. I know all about living near family and ancestors, but right now, that isn't rising to the level of making a difference to me.
> ...



Yeah, but you think 100 degrees in the shade is comfortable.     I rather like all four seasons.  I like the guilt free  'permission' that bad winter weather gives me to curl up under my blankie on the couch and watch favorite movies or read a good book.  And when we had one, there is something therapeutic about a wood burning fireplace.    I love the colors, rebirth, and promise of spring.  I love the industry and opportunities of summer but dislike the heat.  And autumn with its glorious colors, new beginnings, and cooler temps is my favorite season.


----------



## alan1 (Feb 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I interviewed for an independent contracted sales position at AFLAK, but I've been out of the loop for SO long with my current job working from home that I don't really have very many business connections anymore.  There are a couple of former employers and one I know for sure who is still in business, but she is in RI.  I'm a little hesitant if I can meet a quota with such few contacts.  Of course, I could always telemarket or go into businesses and give my spiel.    I don't think telemarketing is a very successful technique though.  I know, for myself, I always hang up on telemarketers.  Lol.


Yer already in trouble, ChrisL, the company name is AFLAC not AFLAK.  Are you sure you want to be in sales?


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 28, 2015)

alan1 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I interviewed for an independent contracted sales position at AFLAK, but I've been out of the loop for SO long with my current job working from home that I don't really have very many business connections anymore.  There are a couple of former employers and one I know for sure who is still in business, but she is in RI.  I'm a little hesitant if I can meet a quota with such few contacts.  Of course, I could always telemarket or go into businesses and give my spiel.    I don't think telemarketing is a very successful technique though.  I know, for myself, I always hang up on telemarketers.  Lol.
> ...


Maybe she means the German branch........


----------



## alan1 (Feb 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Yeah, but you think 100 degrees in the shade is comfortable.     I rather like all four seasons.  I like the guilt free  'permission' that bad winter weather gives me to curl up under my blankie on the couch and watch favorite movies or read a good book.  And when we had one, there is something therapeutic about a wood burning fireplace.    I love the colors, rebirth, and promise of spring.  I love the industry and opportunities of summer but dislike the heat.  And autumn with its glorious colors, new beginnings, and cooler temps is my favorite season.


I draw the line at 109.

I like 3 of the 4 seasons, winter being the one I don't like


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 28, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Oh come on guys,  Give a girl a break.  I didn't think Aflak looked right either but I would have had to look it up to be sure of the correct spelling. And typos happen.  And then there are the auto-correct nightmares and all that. . . .


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 28, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Oh yes, I can see how that can happen.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 28, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I think I would probably be better off starting off working directly for an employer and that way, I can start making some connections.    That sounds like a good plan to me.  Anyone who has any sales experience, I would welcome your advice on the best ways to get started in this career.
> ...



Great advice, but I was more wondering about technique.  I know it's important to be able to read people, not necessarily to "like" them.  I've worked with people before when I worked at the front desk of an office and got along fine, so that's not really my problem.  My problem is how to make connections.  

Also, what strategies did you use and what products did you sell?  I'm very interested in strategies that other salespeople use to get a good customer base going.  Like I talked about earlier, I could telemarket . . . I'm not crazy about that.  What would you suggest?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 28, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I think I would probably be better off starting off working directly for an employer and that way, I can start making some connections.    That sounds like a good plan to me.  Anyone who has any sales experience, I would welcome your advice on the best ways to get started in this career.
> ...



Yes, most of this I learned in college.  Although I wasn't a salesperson, I did take some courses in business management before I decided on a major.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



No, it's not right.  Lol.    That's okay though.  I'll learn to get the name right!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 28, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Go
> 
> 
> AquaAthena said:
> ...



Well, selling health insurance is different.  I only have to convince the boss to let me speak with the employees and give them a presentation.  I have to only get 48 employees per month to sign up for one of the AFLAC (eh-hmm) insurance products, and they have a lot that they offer, like life insurance, disability insurance, where they pay you if you are out of work and other such insurance.  

Right now, a lot of companies are only offering health insurance, some offer dental too.  Some companies don't offer their employees benefits packages that include things like disability insurance, life insurance, even cancer insurance (which will pay your deductibles, co pays, any kind of hotel stay you may need if, say, God forbid, you have a sick child or something.    It's a good deal, and it's very cheap.  I know one of the plans (I believe it is the cancer insurance) is only $3.00 per week.  Now, everyone surely won't be interested, but someone who has had cancer, has had a relative or friend with cancer and knows about the extraneous costs and how they can weigh on a person's wallet, just might be interested in purchasing such a plan at such a cheap rate.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 28, 2015)

alan1 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I interviewed for an independent contracted sales position at AFLAK, but I've been out of the loop for SO long with my current job working from home that I don't really have very many business connections anymore.  There are a couple of former employers and one I know for sure who is still in business, but she is in RI.  I'm a little hesitant if I can meet a quota with such few contacts.  Of course, I could always telemarket or go into businesses and give my spiel.    I don't think telemarketing is a very successful technique though.  I know, for myself, I always hang up on telemarketers.  Lol.
> ...



Hey, all I can picture is that silly duck.    I was thinking that might be a pretty good sales technique, to dress up like the AFLAC duck.  They would either think it was hilarious or throw me out on my butt.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 28, 2015)

I just had a strange, and somewhat disturbing experience. I went to the toilet and found it streaked with shit.
I am completely sure I did not do it because I would have flushed it away. I then searched the flat and it is secure and there is nobody in it but me, nor do I see how anyone could have got in. That leaves only two explanations I can think of. Either I did it myself and I was sleep walking, or some poltergeist took a dump in my loo.
I don't like either possibility as I do not think I have sleep walked before and I do not want to start now.
Either way I think I will be leaving a light on when I go to bed tonight.


----------



## 007 (Feb 28, 2015)

alan1 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Woke up to another bright sunny morning, but again, almost TWENTY BELOW. I have run out of ways to describe my disgust with this bitter cold. My furnace runs practically non stop, and the new mega sized, twin tank, whole house humidifier I bought also runs constantly on high and needs filling about every 18 hours. I look at a chill map and yup, it's WI that's right under this VORTEX or whatever the hell it is, just like it has a bulls eye on it. We are the coldest place in the nation yet again, including ALASKA. I'm tellin' ya, I can't take this anymore. Changes will be made. I believe vacating the state for Jan and Feb, and if temps like this remain, Mar too, would do wonders for me. I feel as though I'm under house arrest. To look longingly out the windows wishing I could go outside and be active doing something but can't because of the dangerous cold just irritates me to no end. I am questioning WHY I came back here. I know all about living near family and ancestors, but right now, that isn't rising to the level of making a difference to me.
> ...


I just heard on our local weather news that this February is the 8th coldest on record with an average temperature of 11.2 degrees, even colder than last year, as if that wasn't bad enough.

I really am not a cold weather person. I hate to be cold period. I've been researching today places to rent in Albany, GE, and found one place just up the road from my buddy's place. I hope to speak to them Monday, and maybe lock in a place to rent for Jan, Feb and Mar of next year. I'm done with winter. I hate it.


----------



## Spoonman (Feb 28, 2015)

007 said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


  this winter is by far colder than last.  and last year was a bitch.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...


I thought it was AFLAC but Chris is always so credible, I figured I must be wrong so I changed the C to a K.

At home taking a mid shift break. I've been at Doc's since noon and will be headed back in a bit and will be there through 2:00 and likely well past.
When I left, the drum kit was about set up and cables between the stage and the mixing board were being run.
It's not too late for y'all to join us for our first anniversary bash and to hear Foley's own Jason Abel Project. Barbecue, beans corn bread, Mac and cheese, coleslaw and a few deserts are set out. Time to eat!
The wife and I have guests coming in next month. The husband is a past National Barbecue Champion and will be cooking a pig at Docs. Date to be announced soon. Small cover will get you an arm band that will get you in the pig line.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 28, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



No, I was wrong.    Lol.  It's okay, that was only my first interview.  I will hear back on Monday to see if I get a second interview.  I will get the name of the place right dammit!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 28, 2015)

007 said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Me too.  Hate being cold.  Sick of winter.    Just think, less than a month until spring is officially here!


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 28, 2015)

currently 58 in Foley


Saturday 02/28
63° | 48°


Overcast
*10*% / *0* in

Sunday 03/01
66° | 56°


Mostly Cloudy
*10*% / *0.02* in

Monday 03/02
70° | 57°


Overcast
*20*% / *0* in

Tuesday 03/03
70° | 62°


Mostly Cloudy
*10*% / *0* in

Wednesday 03/04
74° | 43°


Thunderstorm
*80*% / *0.3* in

Thursday 03/05
46° | 31°


Chance of Rain
*30*% / *0* in

Friday 03/06
56° | 38°


Chance of Rain
*60*% / *0.22* in

Saturday 03/07
61° | 41°


Chance of Rain
*40*% / *0* in

Sunday 03/08
64° | 43°


Chance of Rain
*30*% / *0.43* in

Monday 03/09
67° | 46°


Rain
*60*% / *0.4* in


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Go
> ...



ChrisL. - I worked briefly for AFLAC and there are both pros and cons for working for this company.  If I was you, I would check things out very well before I went to work for them.  Making a nice salary with this company is not as easy as you think it might be and it is NOT a 9 to 5 kind of job.  I'm afraid that you are looking at this job through rose colored glasses.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 28, 2015)

Watch the slinky fall......  Yes it's real, no tricks.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 28, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Hence the term "horny".


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 28, 2015)

Spoonman said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



We haven't been as cold this year in GA, I don't think, but that's actually made things worse.  Instead of snow we get very cold rain over and over.  It's pretty miserable.  Plus no snow for the little one to play in.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 28, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Watch the slinky fall......  Yes it's real, no tricks.


Aaarrrghhh!  Looks like some of the "experiments" we did in various physics classes...I'll have nightmares now.  Thanks!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


If you are looking into one-on-one sales, explore neuro-linguistic programming.  There's a book "Frogs into Princes".


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


My dog has an AFLAC duck chew-toy.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 28, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Too bad I live so far away.  I'd love a decent BBQ.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 28, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I would love a plateful of that good old Carolina-style pork bar-b-que.  That's some fine stuff right there!!!  Let's see...  Some bar-b-que, cold slaw, hush puppies and a tall glass of sweet tea.  That will make your taste buds stand up and take notice!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 28, 2015)

Good night, everybody.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 1, 2015)

Spoonman said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



Spoonie!!!!  So good to see you.  But do you realize you're still wearing your Chrsitmas avatar?   I figured you were having a brutal winter again this year.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 1, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...


Mine too!


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 1, 2015)

Y'all missed one hell of a party at Doc's. Just got in after closing it down. Cleaning crew will be another couple hours, but we had a great night, in terms of sales, people jumping in to help where needed and the fun people were having.
I'm NOT a bartender, but even I cracked a few dozen beers when the 2 master mixologists were slammed. I must have washed a thousand beer glasses and near as many shot glasses.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Mar 1, 2015)

Good Sunday morning!  Not as cold this morning.  It's 12 and that's a big improvement but not yet where I think it should be.  I like it to be in the mid-70's during the day and drop down to a chilly 65 at night but what can you say?  Up and had my coffee.  I'm all dressed for church and waiting patiently for Mrs. BBD to get ready and for the clock to say it's time to leave.  Think I shall take Mrs. BBD out to breakfast after Mass this morning.  That should win me some brownie points.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 1, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


If you all are talking about that vinegar based (no tomato added) Carolina BBQ sauce you can have it, you can have my portion........  most disgusting stuff I've ever had the misfortune of assaulting my taste buds with.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Not a 9-5 job is what I found attractive about it!    I understand what you are saying though.  Of course, I don't even know if they are going to call me for a second interview, so this isn't yet a definite thing.  If called, I plan on going to the second interview (which would be one-on-one, instead of a group interview like the first one), and then I can have the time to ask more questions and find out a bit more.  Thanks for the advice!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I hate that kind of weather too.  It's supposed to warm in Georgia, I thought!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



Lol.  That sounds a bit complicated.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



It's a lot warmer than most of the rest of the country, I expect, but it does get to freezing temps here during winter.  We've had snow in 2 or 3 of the 5 years I've been here.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I don't know that I've ever had a barbecue sauce I didn't like.  They are all pretty delicious, IMO.  Not sure I've tried the kind you are referring to.  Making your own is usually the best!  You can tweak it to your tastes.  I've also doctored up the bottled kind plenty of times by adding my own things.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Well, I think the good thing about your state and being in the south is that it can get cold and maybe even some snow, but it usually gets warm in a couple of days and melt all the snow!    Amirite?  You are lucky that it doesn't hang around ALL winter.  Yuck, I can't wait for all the snow to melt.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Hey, he's all ready for this Christmas.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



It's rarely what I would call warm during winter.  I feel like it averages somewhere in the 40-50 degree range.  Then again, maybe it does get warm but I just remember the colder temps.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



That's warm!    VERY warm.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Do you realize that if I worked for AFLAK as an independent contractor in sales, I could make almost $70,000 in just commissions alone.  That is I get 48 employees to sign on to one of the AFLAK plans per month.  That makes the company around $200,000, via my sales savvy.    It is certainly a tempting position.



I sold a new truck to a lady in that company.  She has a specific market with union skilled trades.  She says the truck helped with sales.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Do you realize that if I worked for AFLAK as an independent contractor in sales, I could make almost $70,000 in just commissions alone.  That is I get 48 employees to sign on to one of the AFLAK plans per month.  That makes the company around $200,000, via my sales savvy.    It is certainly a tempting position.
> ...



Hmm.  We have lots of unions here in MA.  That is a good idea.    I have an uncle who works for the laborers union.  Maybe he could set me up with the BA, and I could try to sell some policies if I got that job.


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 1, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Do you realize that if I worked for AFLAK as an independent contractor in sales, I could make almost $70,000 in just commissions alone.  That is I get 48 employees to sign on to one of the AFLAK plans per month.  That makes the company around $200,000, via my sales savvy.    It is certainly a tempting position.
> ...



No doubt. It is very helpful when selling anything, if you are using it yourself in any way.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> I just had a strange, and somewhat disturbing experience. I went to the toilet and found it streaked with shit.
> I am completely sure I did not do it because I would have flushed it away. I then searched the flat and it is secure and there is nobody in it but me, nor do I see how anyone could have got in. That leaves only two explanations I can think of. Either I did it myself and I was sleep walking, or some poltergeist took a dump in my loo.
> I don't like either possibility as I do not think I have sleep walked before and I do not want to start now.
> Either way I think I will be leaving a light on when I go to bed tonight.



Well, that is a strange and . . . yucky story.    Do you have an friends who have keys to your place?  Maybe someone had an emergency and stopped by.  Lol.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Go
> ...



Often times you can get pretaxed on health insurance when a company offers AFLAC.  That alone gets you in the door.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Interesting.  I wasn't aware of that.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 1, 2015)

Sales is a tough business.  Right now I'm selling a nice volume of vehicles, but that can end quickly with the weather, selling out of inventory, down turn in the economy.  It is very important to save up for the lean times and starting out is usually a lean time.


----------



## 007 (Mar 1, 2015)

Spoonman said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...


It is really good to see you pop in, brother spoon.

I'm thinking that with Spring being only 20 days away, some new pics of Spring things should lift all our spirits immensely. Who's with me?


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 1, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Go
> 
> 
> AquaAthena said:
> ...



I refuse to use tricks, or be dishonest or misrepresent what ever it is I am showing a customer. The truth is always the best way for me. Even if I don't make the sale, the customer will come back to me because, as many have said, they trust me to be honest with them. As an example: The most common question a female customer trying on diamond rings will ask me, "does this ring make my finger look fat?"  Since I am expecting this question, and if I think it does, I might say, "well it doesn't make it look any thinner, but this one over here would."  Then I pull out a marquise cut and WOW, the difference. This cut makes a woman's finger look not only thinner but longer. It's all about illusion, just as hair styles are.

And Ringel05, there are always customers like you and within just a few seconds I can sense whether to continue with them or leave them alone and move on to the next person, browsing. There is nothing I hate more than a pushy or hovering salesperson. I respect their attitudes and won't waste my time or theirs.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2015)

Spring and bunnies!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Go
> ...



See, my situation, if I got this job, would be different.  I wouldn't be working at a store.  I would be going to businesses on my own and making power point presentations and things like that.


----------



## 007 (Mar 1, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> I just had a strange, and somewhat disturbing experience. I went to the toilet and found it streaked with shit.
> I am completely sure I did not do it because I would have flushed it away. I then searched the flat and it is secure and there is nobody in it but me, nor do I see how anyone could have got in. That leaves only two explanations I can think of. Either I did it myself and I was sleep walking, or some poltergeist took a dump in my loo.
> I don't like either possibility as I do not think I have sleep walked before and I do not want to start now.
> Either way I think I will be leaving a light on when I go to bed tonight.


Very perplexing story there, Dajjal.

Have you figured it out yet?

Do you know any of the history of the building you live in? Any deaths? How old is it? 

I'm always interested in the paranormal.


----------



## 007 (Mar 1, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Go
> ...


You're a great gal, AA, the total package as far as ladies go.

Your boyfriend is a very lucky man indeed.


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



The first thing I would do is join a chamber of commerce. Talk about connections...lol

I'm still unsure about what kind of sales environment you are looking for, ChrisL.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 1, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



My goodness, you're a merry little ray of sunshine this morning aren';t you. 

I'm not sure I've ever had Carolina BBQ. but I have had the seasoned honey & vinegar based b-b-que and it was good.  I prefer the more traditional southwestern bar-b-que but I wouldn't turn down the Carolina BBQ either.  Wondering what method Ernie's bar-b-que expert uses?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



Insurance, selling health insurance to businesses/employees.


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 1, 2015)

007 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



And you are my board sweetheart. Thank you for the awesome comments.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 1, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Go
> ...


I use the term "tricks" very very loosely and not necessarily in a negative sense, some times it's "tricks of the trade", i,e, knowing how to do the job well like when you address the fat finger question.  It's not a negative it's a good sales technique unless the salesperson is using it to sell the customer something they don't want.  
Ya wanna see the hard sales push?  Go on one of the timeshare "vacations" that require you sit through a sales pitch.  The first time we did that I tried to warn the wife but she didn't understand and he was playing her for all it's worth after quickly noting I wasn't interested.  Something that should have taken ten minutes at most took over an hour because she was gullible and he thought he could hook her.  Afterwards I "showed" her everything he had done to get her to sign.
The next one we went on we were prepared, told the sales person we were at the pitch because we had to be and that he could waste his time on us as we we NOT buying regardless of what he said or offered or, knowing he was on pure commission, he could sell to someone who was interested and make money.  That one actually took about 5 minutes........


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 1, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  Hombre is sick again today but we're hoping it is just a massive allergy attack and not another bug or a relapse from his last one.  All the warm weather leading up to the last snowstorm had everything budding out and I'm sure the pollen count is high.

Otherwise looking forward to a good Sunday.


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Local chamber of commerce. Amazing contacts there. I can't think of another suggestion, although there may be,  and I wish you the very best of luck, sweetie.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Hombre is sick again today but we're hoping it is just a massive allergy attack and not another bug or a relapse from his last one.  All the warm weather leading up to the last snowstorm had everything budding out and I'm sure the pollen count is high.
> 
> Otherwise looking forward to a good Sunday.



Hope he gets well soon.  The poor guy.  From one type of sickness to another.  Geez.  That really sucks.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



That's a good lead.  I will definitely look into that.  Thanks much!


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 1, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


Still not feeling well, still have the upset stomach, headache and occasional chills and I didn't sleep well the last few days.
There's a form of Carolina BBQ that uses a non-tomato, all vinegar base that I tried once at a large get together in eastern North Carolina many many moons ago, tossed it out after one bite.  It was the only kind they had (the host loved it and thought everyone else should) so we ate veggies and tater salad........


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 1, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



One of my so-called strategies ChrisL was asking about is when meeting new people interested in what I am selling, is to determine _immediately,_ who the decision-maker in the duo is.  Asking them one or more questions reveals this is short time.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 1, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Hombre is sick again today but we're hoping it is just a massive allergy attack and not another bug or a relapse from his last one.  All the warm weather leading up to the last snowstorm had everything budding out and I'm sure the pollen count is high.
> 
> Otherwise looking forward to a good Sunday.


If he's got the same thing I do then it's a relapse.  Felt pretty good for a couple of days till it came back and hit me with a vengeance yesterday.  Not fun........


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 1, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



  Everybody won that day.

Another place a salesperson pitches, is when you are test- driving the new car they are hoping you will like and buy. I always ask them not to speak to me at all, unless I ask them a question, during this test drive, as I want to _hear and get a feeling_ for the car. The smart ones, comply. Ha!


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Chamber of commerce - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 1, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Hombre is sick again today but we're hoping it is just a massive allergy attack and not another bug or a relapse from his last one.  All the warm weather leading up to the last snowstorm had everything budding out and I'm sure the pollen count is high.
> 
> Otherwise looking forward to a good Sunday.



Yep! We have had spring all winter and cherry trees have blossomed and dropped those blossoms. I receive the Weather Channel report for a week, every day in my inbox , and the tree pollen has been from high to very high. Should have been very cold all month with much rain and one snow.  I am sick of spring. But I do empathize with those of you who are sick of winter.   Especially my cyber darlin`, 007.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 1, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


Yeah, the car sales people I like are the ones who introduce themselves and let us know they're available if we have any questions then hang back and don't "hover".


----------



## 007 (Mar 1, 2015)

*--- HEAT WAVE ---
*




Almost time for SHORT SLEEVES and TEENIES... ​


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 1, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Aw, I was just teasing you and sorry you/re not feeling well.  You're describing what Hombre had week before last except that he didn't have the upset stomach and did have a wicked cough.  It lasted a week and then it was just gone. 

I have had bar-b-que that didn't taste good to me, but I do like most of it.  Our favorite bottled bar-b-que sauce is Bullseye original flavor.  I can't make a homemade sauce that is any better--or at least I don't want to compile all the ingredients and take the time to do so.  But Bullseye puts out a Texas bar-b-que sauce that Hombre thinks is okay but it just doesn't taste good to me.

Also for me good bar-b-que requires the sauce to be cooked into the meat.  You can't just add it later.


----------



## 007 (Mar 1, 2015)

I know I shouldn't be drinking this early, but I haven't had a drop for over three weeks, and I'm finally feeling like the last tiny little bit of that nasty whatever I had is about done. So I've popped the cork on a bottle of Beringer Red Moscato and damn, it tastes good.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 1, 2015)

I finally rolled out. Still coughing my head off and have a head ache. I have to be back in in 40 minutes. THIS is going to be a short day.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 1, 2015)

007 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I just had a strange, and somewhat disturbing experience. I went to the toilet and found it streaked with shit.
> ...



I am still worried by this event, I stayed awake wondering about it, and the more I thought about it the more I thought it was not me that did it. Chris suggested someone with keys may have come in but that is not possible because the door was bolted. I do not remember doing it and I would not have left the toilet in a mess if I had.
The house is over a hundred years old, but I have lived here for twenty years without any strange events except when I had smoke detectors that went off for no reason. But I got new smoke detectors and they have not gone off.


----------



## 007 (Mar 1, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


100 years old isn't terribly old. I'm sure the house I live in is that, if not older, and one of the first people to have lived here was an old woman who died in here. They found her laying on the kitchen floor. But I've done EVP sessions and the works in here, even had a sensitive come in, and there doesn't seem to be any lingering spirits at all.

You may never figure out what happen, pard. For now I'd just try and forget about it.


----------



## 007 (Mar 1, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> I finally rolled out. Still coughing my head off and have a head ache. I have to be back in in 40 minutes. THIS is going to be a short day.


Seriously, bro, I think you need like two or three days of COMPLETE DOWN TIME. Tell your partners or whoever that you need to REST.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 1, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Most likely you did it in your sleep, could have "partially" woke up, did your business then went back to bed, it's not all that uncommon and the fact you don't remember pretty much indicates you didn't wake up enough to be consciously aware, not specifically "sleepwalking" but still classified as such.  
Anyone in your family a sleepwalker?  Changes in any meds or starting a new med?  Increase in alcohol consumption or increase in stress?  All of these are potential contributors but not necessarily the only possible reasons.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 1, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



That was my first thought too--you simply got up during the night and did your business and went back to bed and didn't remember getting up.  The last time I went to the hospital with my aunt, she had passed out and hurt herself.  She had no serious injuries but after checking her over they kept her a couple of days to check everything out.  

Now this lady is elderly but sharp as a tack--no signs of dementia.  But in the process of the questioning she first was certain she had only gotten up once and that is when she fell.  But after further questioning it became apparent to me that there was a second time.  So I called my uncle and he said three times that he was up and aware of it.  She did begin to remember a second time but the third was gone from her memory.  She could have done just about anything during that episode and would have no memory of it.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 1, 2015)

I would think I had done it  in my sleep but for the yucky details that I hardly like to mention. But the toilet was streaked from the brim and down the bowl, and there was no toilet paper in it. By contrast my ass was clean.
I hate to think it was a poltergeist but I can't see how it was me or I would have had a soiled bum.


----------



## 007 (Mar 1, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Question, brother Dajjal... you're not taking any sleep medication like "Ambien" are you? I've heard serious horror stories about people sleep walking while taking that.


----------



## 007 (Mar 1, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> I would think I had done it  in my sleep but for the yucky details that I hardly like to mention. But the toilet was streaked from the brim and down the bowl, and there was no toilet paper in it. By contrast my ass was clean.
> I hate to think it was a poltergeist but I can't see how it was me or I would have had a soiled bum.


You've got me completely intrigued, pard.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 1, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> I would think I had done it  in my sleep but for the yucky details that I hardly like to mention. But the toilet was streaked from the brim and down the bowl, and there was no toilet paper in it. By contrast my ass was clean.
> I hate to think it was a poltergeist but I can't see how it was me or I would have had a soiled bum.



But you easily could have applied normal personal hygiene but, if half sleep walking, wouldn't have followed through re the toilet.  That explanation does make the most sense here.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 1, 2015)

007 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I take 15 mg of abilify once a day, its an anti psychotic drug. But I have been on it for years without problems, and I have not had an achoholic drink for three years. I am under no stress and I am completely stable.
I did doze off for a while in the afternoon, and when I went to the toilet and discovered the mess it washed off easily so it was fresh and had not had time to dry hard. So if it was me it was during my doze, but I cannot understand how I could have made such a mess and had none on me.


----------



## 007 (Mar 1, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Well... very perplexing, bro. At this point, I find it very hard to find an explanation. I agree you would have known had you done it. So to propose it was paranormal... is quite disturbing actually. A shitting poltergeist. Not exactly what I'd like to think I'm dealing with.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 1, 2015)

Well I lay awake last nignt listening for things that go bump in the night, but nothing happened. But if it was a poltergeist at least it had the decency to use the toilet. I suppose I should be thankful for that.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2015)

007 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I don't think ghosts would need to use the toilet.


----------



## 007 (Mar 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Ya never know, Chris. If it was a malevolent spirit or dark energy, they might do whatever it is that it feels would upset Dajjal, and want it to be disgusting.

I've never heard of it before, but stranger things have happened.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



No, I don't think they even need to eat, but I still can't see how It could have been me. I keep checking the toilet to see if it happens again, but so far, nothing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 1, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Do you have a critter in the house?  Cat?  Dog?


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 1, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



No and there is no way any animal could get in, I searched the flat and looked in all the cupboards.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 1, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Okay, then we can rule that out.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Mar 1, 2015)

How long till football season?


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 1, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> How long till football season?


March 6th.......

Ooooh, football, not futball........  My bad........


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 1, 2015)

Looks like the next storm front moved in sooner than expected, already getting flurries and grapple.  Supposed to get up to 8 inches overnight.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Well this is definitely strange.  Lol.  Any friends have keys to your house?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Looks like the next storm front moved in sooner than expected, already getting flurries and grapple.  Supposed to get up to 8 inches overnight.



It's snowing here right now too.    Getting tired of it.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2015)

Well, I have good news.  I wasn't supposed to hear back from Aflac until Monday, but I was contacted today via e-mail and have been approved for a 2nd interview!  Yay!  Of course, I have a LOT of questions to ask and haven't really decided if this job is going to be appropriate for me, but I'm going to go to the interview and find out more info.


----------



## Sherry (Mar 1, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



My first thought would have been a back up caused by a clogged line.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Hey, good thinking!  That didn't even occur to me.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2015)

007 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Do you believe in ghosts?    I can't say that I believe in ghosts.  Of course, I have no proof either way, but I am skeptical to say the least.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Well, I have good news.  I wasn't supposed to hear back from Aflac until Monday, but I was contacted today via e-mail and have been approved for a 2nd interview!  Yay!  Of course, I have a LOT of questions to ask and haven't really decided if this job is going to be appropriate for me, but I'm going to go to the interview and find out more info.



Yep.  Nothing to lose by taking advantage of opportunity when it is dropped in your lap.  You aren't committed to anything until the job is offered and you say that you accept.  So we're keeping our fingers cross for you that if this is the right job, you'll get it.  And if it isn't that you will know it.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I have good news.  I wasn't supposed to hear back from Aflac until Monday, but I was contacted today via e-mail and have been approved for a 2nd interview!  Yay!  Of course, I have a LOT of questions to ask and haven't really decided if this job is going to be appropriate for me, but I'm going to go to the interview and find out more info.
> ...



Thanks so much Foxy.  I think I'm going to write out some of my questions tonight or tomorrow so that I don't forget some of the important questions I have.  I hate when that happens . . . when they ask if you have any questions and you draw a blank.  Lol.  I'm going to be prepared though!


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 1, 2015)

007 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I finally rolled out. Still coughing my head off and have a head ache. I have to be back in in 40 minutes. THIS is going to be a short day.
> ...


Can't much do that right now with Max looking at surgery and a month or more off his feet. He and  Lori have 3 kids at home so Lori needs time to be mom.
I'll hoit the Dr again Tuesday if I'm still as sick, but short of a hospital stay, I at least, have to go in to open. I'll try to limit myself to a couplr or 3 hours/day, but we have another band next weekend.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I'm a skeptic myself, or at least I was until opening the bar. The building was built in 1967 as a morgue for the National Guard Armory across the street. It was essentially a collection point for Viet Nam casualties waiting for arrangements to send them home. Once the war wound down, the army sold it and it became a church connected to the senior complex a block away. It has been a bar for 11 or 12 years now and all bar owners and staff from all 3 different clubs talk about "Shadow Man"
No one I know of has ever seen a face but they tell of catching a glimpse of a gray figure, usually described as male just walking past a mirror or just a sense of movement when there's only 1 or 2 people left in the building.
I always said, "Yeah, sure."
Then there was the night the drawer didn't balance. I told Max I would find it and sent him home.
I locked the doors and turned out the lights except for the jar lights over the bar and sat down and finally found a $100 in the stack of 10's. I was banding up cash when I got a glimpse of a shape reflected in a mirror on the wall positioned so that I can see the door from where I was sitting. I asked Max what he forgot and without waiting, told him about the "C" note. I got no answer. Immediately, I put the cash in the beer cooler and dropped the safety on my .40 and walked around the bar talking to no one loud enough so the dead could hear me. I got over to the office door which had been locked with the light out and saw light under the door.
I shouted "Who's in there?" and listened. I tried the door. Locked. I unlocked it and went in low, The room was empty.

I did check toilets the next morning as part of my opening routine. They were just fine.
I put the cash in the safe and got the hell out of there.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Not really.  My instructor told me that I was a natural at neurolinguistic programming.  It's kinda fun to do it in bars, or other crowded locations where you might want to "connect with" another person.  It's also useful for interrogation.  Lots better than water boarding and such...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 1, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Hombre is sick again today but we're hoping it is just a massive allergy attack and not another bug or a relapse from his last one.  All the warm weather leading up to the last snowstorm had everything budding out and I'm sure the pollen count is high.
> 
> Otherwise looking forward to a good Sunday.


Crossing the hooks and hoping Hombre is suffering nothing serious.  Both of you have a good day, many blessing your way!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Mar 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Well, I have good news.  I wasn't supposed to hear back from Aflac until Monday, but I was contacted today via e-mail and have been approved for a 2nd interview!  Yay!  Of course, I have a LOT of questions to ask and haven't really decided if this job is going to be appropriate for me, but I'm going to go to the interview and find out more info.



Ask them if you are required to buy a laptop computer from their office that is loaded with the software that they use.  I left Aflac when they insisted that I buy one of their laptops.  Also, ask if they still insist that you split your commissions with other members of the Aflac staff.  That was another reason why I left Aflac.  I do admit that some of their products are very good BUT Aflac makes it very difficult to make those big salaries that you speak about in earlier posts concerning the job.  I also had to pay to attend their training classes.  They don't train you for free.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 1, 2015)

So far all we've had is the light flurries and grapple we had earlier.  They keep moving the snow times back and they've dropped the snowfall from 8 to 6 inches.  Getting ready to go to bed, will see what we get when I wake up.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 2, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
GW's daughter's friend Sachendra,
Ernie's friend and colleague Max,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Chris in transition,
Ernie for wellness, rest, and extra strength,
Those in the dangerous cold zones,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



The landlords have keys and my sister has a set too. But they could not get in as the only door was bolted from the inside. I also checked all the windows, and they were all securely latched.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 2, 2015)

My dinner offering of paella was VERY well received.  Absolutely delish!   I have leftovers for tomorrow, too!


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Questions like:

1.  What is the percentage of recruits that stay two years?
2.  What is the average first year income?
3.  How many agents average over $50,000 a year.


I have a feeling you aren't going to like the answers.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 2, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Yup, I'll have to write down these questions too.  However, if you can sell a plan to 48 employees in a month, you can make a $66,000 commission.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 2, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Maybe, like Sherry said, it was some kind of backup in your pipes?  I would tend to try to find out about any other explanation before I even considered the fact that it was a ghost making #2.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 2, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


>



  That's good and true.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 2, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I have good news.  I wasn't supposed to hear back from Aflac until Monday, but I was contacted today via e-mail and have been approved for a 2nd interview!  Yay!  Of course, I have a LOT of questions to ask and haven't really decided if this job is going to be appropriate for me, but I'm going to go to the interview and find out more info.
> ...



Great.  Thanks for the info.  I will be sure to add some of these questions to my list.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 2, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I don't even know what it is!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 2, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Well, I'm very skeptical about ghosts existing.  There is usually another explanation for these phenomena.    I've had some strange experiences myself, but I don't know what it was.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Mar 2, 2015)

It's Monday morning!!!  That's a good enough reason for me to have a second cup of coffee.  Who's with me?


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 2, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> It's Monday morning!!!  That's a good enough reason for me to have a second cup of coffee.  Who's with me?


Waiting for the pot to finish filling, then I'll have my first.

Looks like the storm front changed it's mind last night, we got nuttin' I tellz ya, nuttin'.  Heck they're even claiming we're getting thick freezing fog this morning, guess I can't see it with all the sunlight and what not........


----------



## peach174 (Mar 2, 2015)

Morning

I hope you all had a good weekend.


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



When I did the hiring for any of my businesses I would always ask a job applicant what they considered to be their greatest weakness.  ( this question often drew a blank )


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 2, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> My dinner offering of paella was VERY well received.  Absolutely delish!   I have leftovers for tomorrow, too!



OMG I used to love that dish. Scrumptious, depending upon the restaurant. It is too much of an ordeal to make it myself...lol


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 2, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> It's Monday morning!!!  That's a good enough reason for me to have a second cup of coffee.  Who's with me?



I'm still working on my Dunkin Donuts ice coffee.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 2, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > It's Monday morning!!!  That's a good enough reason for me to have a second cup of coffee.  Who's with me?
> ...



That's a good thing!    It's sunny here too and 35 degrees, so it's like a heat wave!


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I have had much experience of spiritualism, and some psychic experience myself. So I do believe there is an afterlife. (although I still have my doubts) But I do not know if a spirit can manifest physical phenomena like messing in my toilet. Never the less I cannot see how I did it . I keep checking the toilet to see if it happens again, but I am not too worried.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 2, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



  Ghost poop . . . ewww.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Some of my people have conversations with "Shadow Man". I'm certainly not there, but lights turning back on and shapes moving.... Sumptin strange goin' on.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 2, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Yes well . . . I would probably think those people had an overactive imagination at least.     Pretty much every ghost story has been dispelled and have been actually due to logical explanations or people who are maybe feeling a bit vulnerable letting their imaginations run wild.  Our brains are very powerful and mysterious things.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 2, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> It's Monday morning!!!  That's a good enough reason for me to have a second cup of coffee.  Who's with me?


Still working on my first. I woke up in the shower somehow. The wife swears she didn't put me there, but I honestly have no recollection.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 2, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Oh, another point . . . if there is a God and a heaven and a hell, what is the story with supposed ghosts?  I have a few deceased loved ones and would hate to think they are trapped on earth as ghosts.  I think that would be more horrible than eternal dirt nap, you know?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 2, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > It's Monday morning!!!  That's a good enough reason for me to have a second cup of coffee.  Who's with me?
> ...



Oh geez, Ernie, and you expect me to buy your ghost stories now?    J/K.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I agree, but I'm a scientific/mathematical kind of guy and having no logical explanation for what I saw is bothersome.
There may have been some psychological explanation for it. a few grand spread on the bar and a loaded and cocked .40 caliber semi within reach does make you more aware of your surroundings. It could be as simple as something outside blocking light coming through the front doors....


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 2, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> I have had much experience of spiritualism, and some psychic experience myself. So I do believe there is an afterlife. (although I still have my doubts) But I do not know if a spirit can manifest physical phenomena like messing in my toilet. Never the less I cannot see how I did it . I keep checking the toilet to see if it happens again, but I am not too worried.


It sounds like you may have angered the Porcelain God. After that 12 pack of tallboys you were supposed to be kneeling in prayer for forgiveness.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 2, 2015)

I just want to thank all of you nice people for all of the good advice, especially AquaAthena.  You are a sweety, girlfriend.  Some very helpful advice on manners and techniques.    I think you and the Foxy lady are two of the nicest and most well mannered people on this whole forum, seriously.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



See my thread, 'spiritual teachings.' which is now a couple of pages back in the religion forum. I have listed a lot of spiritualist books that are available free to read online.

I do not believe in heaven or hell, or the devil or the resurrection on judgement day. As far as I understand it, The spirit world consists of many realms separated by the frequency of their vibrations. We usually go to the appropriate realm when we die, but sometimes spirits can get stuck in the psychic darkness which surrounds the earth. They can progress and find their way to higher realms but it can take some time.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 2, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



That's good thinking, Ernie.  I think it's important for a business owner such as yourself to be armed.  You never know what can happen.  I've heard of some real horror stories, especially with bar owners.  If you are there by yourself late at night, you could be very vulnerable.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 2, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Well, I only have a few more minutes before I have to log off and get back to work, but I will check that out later.  Thanks.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I found my thread, it was on page ten so I bounced it to the top of the religion forum. Now it is easy to find.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 2, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I was a qualified computer repair man, but that discipline never helped me to understand psychic possibilities.
I still tend to apply logic to such experience and seek rational answers, But some events seem to indicate subtle forces are at work.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


It's a weird thing.... I carry probably 5 days a week. Most of those I expect to be an issue know that I have a permit and carry. They know just enough so that I feel safe and my staff is a bit more comfortable with knowing I have their back. BUT I'm more apt to have a good great time when not carrying. There's a lot of responsibility and need to be aware of everything going on when that Taurus is under my shirt.
The few times when I've been called back in near closing time to handle "situations" are hell on me. I will get home and stay up most of the night on an Adrenalin rush.
I suppose that's good over-all. I don't take being armed lightly.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 2, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I've often wondered what, exactly, is the point of asking such a question.  Is it just to try and make the interviewee uncomfortable, take them away from any prepared answers?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I think you might have to sell a plan to 48 employees every month to make a $66,000 commission.  Otherwise the math just doesn't realistically add up.    And even then, it averages out to $118 commission to you for every employee and, unless those policies are very expensive, even that looks a little high.  You might want to clarify that.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 2, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Not so much to make one uncomfortable, but to see how people view themselves.
I always kept a messy desk. I knew where everything was, but I would, at first get complaints. A couple years go by and I would decide to do a major reorganization and the boss would come running to see if I was planning to quit.
Yeah, you want to get the candidate away from his prepared material to see how he thinks under pressure and that question is a good way of assessing ego as well.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I personally have never seen a ghost.  But I want to.   

I have visited 'haunted' places and reviewed their histories, and most of the phenomena reported has not been explained.  I have talked with many people who are well educated, not given to making up tall tales, and who are not excitable or unreasonable in any aspect of their lives who have experienced phenomena that for want of a better explanation, we could call 'ghosts'.   Whether or not what they experienced were in fact ghosts is open to consideration, but I am 100% convinced they experienced something that appeared that way.

So I keep an open mind.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 2, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


There are dozens of options, Foxy. For some the yearly premium is barely $118, for some is't more/month.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 2, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



My stock answer to that question is that I have a tendency to over estimate how much I can get done in a given amount of time.  And that's the truth.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 2, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I know.  But the bottom line is the profit margin.  The company doesn't get to keep all the premium because a substantial amount will be paid out in claims.  So how much profit does the company project for $1 in premium?  And what percentage of that can they realistically pay to their salesperson?  That is what I'm looking at here.

At the same time I would recommend to Chris that the interview not become combative over these things.  Questions about what the average commision is for their people are reasonable, but really grilling the interviewer on how they run their business would likely be off putting.  Be smart and read between the lines though and what the interviewer doesn't say is sometimes as important as what he/she says.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 2, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I have never seen a ghost either, but I sat in two spiritualist developing circles in the 1970's and saw other people taken in trance and spoke to the spirits that took over their minds. One of them was a good friend of mine and I watched him develop as a medium in front of my eyes. He is still going around churches giving services to this day. His name was Trevor Williams. There is no way I think he was pretending to talk to the spirits as he was too much of a friend to deliberately try to fool me.

In any case I have had some direct psychic experiences of my own. One time another friend of mine knew I was in trouble and he ran up the road and burst into my room and asked me if I was alright. I was not alright and might have had a breakdown if he had not come, but he knew I needed help and he soon talked me down. That was in the 1980's and it proved to me that telepathy exists.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 2, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Back when I was still working, I would often pull all nighters to catch up on paper work.  And to keep me company, on the radio beginning around 11 p.m. was a guy, Art Bell, who talked about 'shadow people'.  Those images you sometimes see out of the corner of your eye but when you turn to look, there is nothing there.  But you have a real sense that something was there.  Both Art Bell and George Noury who replaced him on Coast to Coast talked about this phenomena and both of them were convinced it was not a positive thing.   I have not personally been bothered about any 'shadow people' around here though I will admit to have possibly experienced the phenomenon.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 2, 2015)

I just updated my thread ' spiritual teachings' on the religion and ethics forum. I did a google search for an old friend called Trevor Williams and found he is a contributor to the online' two worlds' magazine.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


It's a technique that allows you to use non-verbal signals from your "client" in order to establish rapport with them.  You can then use that relationship to elicit various responses from the person you are dealing with, and to guide them to a desired result.  If you are good at this, they usually don't even realize their are being "interrogated" and then directed to an outcome.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 2, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Yes it's 48 employees a month.  If I go to 3 businesses in a month and get at least 16 employees to sign up for plans, then I've met my quota.  They have some very good plans.  I think the biggest thing would be connections and getting in the door to make my presentation.    Of course, I'm not even sure about this job yet.  It is daunting and a little scary, but the opportunities are very good if you can do it.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 2, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I remember once when I was in my early 20s, I went for a part-time waitressing job for some extra cash at a TGI Friday's restaurant.  They asked the stupidest questions.  Like, what will I bring to the Friday's team???  I was thinking to myself, this is a waitressing job that pays LESS than minimum wage.  I had no idea how to answer that question for such a job?    I was thinking . . . . Ummm, wait on tables???


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I can help out, I'm an expert in the sale of bridges and desert ocean front property.......... Not to mention how to construct a proper Ponzi scheme with a foolproof escape plan.......


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 2, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



I agree.  I had one interviewer ask me why he should hire me over the other applicants for the job.  I didn't KNOW who any of the other applicants were, so that struck me as an exceedingly dangerous question to answer.  I think I answered it that I didn't know what the others were offering, but I knew that I would give the job my very best 100% of the time.   (I didn't get the job.)

And I happened to know a person in another firm where I had also applied and didn't get the job.  And I asked her why I was probably passed over.  What were they looking for?  And she told me point blank that they were looking for somebody who would sleep with the boss and I didn't look like somebody who would so. . . .

Sometimes the jobs we don't get are bigger blessings than the ones we do get.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 2, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Really?  He just wanted an employee that would have sex with him?  That's disgusting.  What is WRONG with some people?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



That's what she said.  Back when I was much younger and less wise, I have been chased around a desk a time or two.  At least the women's lib movement, for all its flaws, did help us out in that regard.  It is a rare employer or supervisor who will take such a risk these days.

But I married a career guy who got transferred a LOT during the early decades of our marriage.  And as such, we agreed he would be the primary bread winner and I would be the one that would start over in each new place.  And in many of those new places I had to start out in minimum wage jobs or not much over that and often dead end jobs.  But it is much easier to get a better job if you're already employed so I never had to stay in those low paying jobs for long.

But along the way I had a lot of really crappy bosses.  Incompetent ones.  Psychotic ones--one guy sent me to his psychiatrist for an intelligence test before he would hire me.  That should have been my first clue that it wasn't going to end well and it didn't.  Terrible job.--and those who were just plain unpleasant, even abusive.  And I've had some great bosses.

I still like working for myself the best.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 2, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I just don't get why an employer would want to hire an employee to sleep with him.  Why not just go to a prostitute then?    I would have to think that such people are not playing with a full deck.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Oh I think they're playing with a full deck.  But, at least before there was social pressures against sexual harrassment, I can see where an unscrupulous and horny employer would enjoy a stable of young gals willing to be accommodating in order to get ahead.  Much more socially acceptable than risking being seen with a prostitute.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 2, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



How about finding a girlfriend?  I'm sorry, anyone who would allow themselves to get caught up in such an unhealthy and risky behavior like that is not really healthy in some way.  Something is wrong with them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Girlfriends require dinner and a movie and stuff like that before they'll sleep with you.  Or back then the girls often required a ring and a date before they would sleep with you.   Or a wedding. 

The conditions that existed before the sexual revolution were much different than the world you were born into.  Back then women really were at a disadvantage in situations like that.  You either played ball with the unscrupulous employer or you were out--you either quit or you were thrown out.  And there really wasn't much women could do about it.  It isn't that way now--women hold a reat deal of power to deal with a boss who is way over the line--so you don't see stuff like that much if at all anymore.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 2, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Thank God.  I can't see a job like that going anywhere.  Imagine how that would end!  Not to mention, it's just like being a hooker!  That is a real dead end job.  It was a blessing you didn't get "hired."  Lol.


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 2, 2015)

I've had the 'what can you bring to our team' questions before. I said fill the job description and I was just looking for a job, not a cult to belong to. No, I wasn't hired.

One time, I'm positive it was two gay guys looking for a potential toy. They called me in and it was obvious they never even read my resume.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 2, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> I've had the 'what can you bring to our team' questions before. I said fill the job description and I was just looking for a job, not a cult to belong to. No, I wasn't hired.
> 
> One time, I'm positive it was two gay guys looking for a potential toy. They called me in and it was obvious they never even read my resume.



Yes, and that is a really stupid question for a waitress.    I did come up with a pretty good answer though.  I said that I would be there on time every day and do the job to the best of my ability, but geez . . . most people take those types of jobs for extra money or because they don't have many other options.  It's not like it's anyone's life goal to be a waitress or a waiter.


----------



## Sherry (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Yes, and that is a really stupid question for a waitress.    I did come up with a pretty good answer though.  I said that I would be there on time every day and do the job to the best of my ability, but geez . . . most people take those types of jobs for extra money or because they don't have many other options.  It's not like it's anyone's life goal to be a waitress or a waiter.


Yes, I think they read it out of a book or online but those jobs were probably corporate boards seeking CEOs. It's a pretty good sign the job would suck though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 2, 2015)

Sherry said:


>



Having one of THOSE days, g/f?  Do you need a hug?


----------



## Sherry (Mar 2, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Eh, it really wasn't too bad as Mondays go, but I thought that was funny as shit.


----------



## alan1 (Mar 2, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> If you all are talking about that vinegar based (no tomato added) Carolina BBQ sauce you can have it, you can have my portion........  most disgusting stuff I've ever had the misfortune of assaulting my taste buds with.


Vinegar based with no tomato is eastern NC style sauce, vinegar and tomato based is Lexington (NC) style.  Additionally, Lexington style typically uses only the shoulder of the hog whilst Eastern NC style typically uses the whole hog.
Personally, I prefer my pork BBQ served with no sauce, just a good old fashioned slow cooked/smoked pork.  Put the sauces on the side, sometimes I'm in the mood for a sweet one, other times an eastern style, other times a Lexington style, sometimes a mustard based.
You can't have Carolina BBQ without slaw.  Lexington style slaw is red made with the Lexington style sauce, whilst most other slaw is made with mayonaise.  I enjoy both styles.

I married a Carolina gal educated as a chef in CA, she introduced me to the finer points of Carolina BBQ and slaw.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 2, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Yup.  It sure would have fit my mood several times this past week.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 2, 2015)

Okay, it's seems I had some of my info wrong.  The wifes phone interview today wasn't Reno, apparently that one didn't work out.  It was for Las Vegas NV and she's been getting more and more calls.  This morning she got a call for one of three jobs in New Mexico, one in Alamogordo, one in Gallup and one in Albuquerque she also got one for a job in Chicago...... she said no to that one........


----------



## alan1 (Mar 2, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> I just had a strange, and somewhat disturbing experience. I went to the toilet and found it streaked with shit.
> I am completely sure I did not do it because I would have flushed it away. I then searched the flat and it is secure and there is nobody in it but me, nor do I see how anyone could have got in. That leaves only two explanations I can think of. Either I did it myself and I was sleep walking, or some poltergeist took a dump in my loo.
> I don't like either possibility as I do not think I have sleep walked before and I do not want to start now.
> Either way I think I will be leaving a light on when I go to bed tonight.


If you were sleepwalking be glad that is all you did.
As a child, I used to sleepwalk quite often, as an adult, much less often.

The last time I am aware that I was sleepwalking was about 20 years ago.
I awoke laying on my kitchen floor at about 3:00am wearing nothing but a coat.  Really, nothing but a coat, no underwear, no shoes, no pants, just the coat.  It was January and my front door was wide open letting the cold in.  I closed the front door and went back to bed.  The next morning, I couldn't find my car keys.  They weren't on the end table in the living room where I always left them and remembered leaving them the previous evening.  Eventually, I found them.  In the ignition of my car, and oh, by the way, my car doors were locked.  I had to call a locksmith to get into my car.  To this day, I don't know if I drove somewhere that night.

As a child, I don't know what caused me to sleepwalk.  As an adult, I am only aware of doing it during high stress times of my life.  The incident above occured during my seperation/divorce.  Funny enough (at least funny to me), prior to that sleepwalking incident the last one I am aware of was just a few days before I got married.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Mar 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



What you need to realize is that every business you visit has already had at least one, and probably more, AFLAC reps there ahead of you.  Meeting a large quote is going to be a very difficult thing for you to do.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 2, 2015)

alan1 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I just had a strange, and somewhat disturbing experience. I went to the toilet and found it streaked with shit.
> ...



Well that would have scared the crap out of me.  I'm glad you were okay.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 2, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, it's seems I had some of my info wrong.  The wifes phone interview today wasn't Reno, apparently that one didn't work out.  It was for Las Vegas NV and she's been getting more and more calls.  This morning she got a call for one of three jobs in New Mexico, one in Alamogordo, one in Gallup and one in Albuquerque she also got one for a job in Chicago...... she said no to that one........



You really want Albuquerque instead of Gallup or Alamogordo neither of which are close to anywhere.  But given a choice between Alamogordo and Gallup, I would take Alamogordo in a heartbeat.  At least you are minutes from alpine mountains, White Sands, and an easy four-lane drive to Las Cruces for serious shopping for things you can't get in your small town.


----------



## alan1 (Mar 2, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Well that would have scared the crap out of me.  I'm glad you were okay.


I think we might have an answer.
Maybe Foxfyre pooped in Dajjal's toilet.


----------



## Sherry (Mar 2, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



My ex BIL has been in sales many years, and he worked for them for a couple years...they find ways to convince you of making investments if you want to be seen as legitimate and become successful, such as renting office space. He found other insurance companies that were much easier to make commissions. Remember, they'll be prepared to respond to your questions, and they are experts at selling themselves.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 2, 2015)

alan1 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Well that would have scared the crap out of me.  I'm glad you were okay.
> ...



Oh groan.  Bad Alan.  Bad!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 2, 2015)

Okay, I want one or more of you resident geniuses to explain how this is possible:


----------



## Big Black Dog (Mar 2, 2015)

Magic.


----------



## alan1 (Mar 2, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay, I want one or more of you resident geniuses to explain how this is possible:


It only works with white chocolate and cat food.


----------



## Sherry (Mar 2, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay, I want one or more of you resident geniuses to explain how this is possible:



Damn, that is a serious mind fuck.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 2, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, it's seems I had some of my info wrong.  The wifes phone interview today wasn't Reno, apparently that one didn't work out.  It was for Las Vegas NV and she's been getting more and more calls.  This morning she got a call for one of three jobs in New Mexico, one in Alamogordo, one in Gallup and one in Albuquerque she also got one for a job in Chicago...... she said no to that one........
> ...


We drove through Alamogordo on the way down to El Paso and I looked it and Gallup up online.  Yeah Alamogordo is closer to larger cities like El Paso and Las Cruces but it's smaller than Gallup, in fact half the size.  Still waiting on the final word from El Paso and the Las Vegas people said they would let the wife know by Friday.  Yes we would prefer a larger city over the other two.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 2, 2015)

alan1 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I just had a strange, and somewhat disturbing experience. I went to the toilet and found it streaked with shit.
> ...



Wow!  That is so weird!  Thankfully, if you did drive, you didn't get into an accident.  

I have an interesting story about sleepwalking and kind of creepy too.  I was asleep at about 2:00 a.m. and heard knocking on the back door.  I got up and went and peeped through the peep hole, but nobody was there, so I opened the door, and there was 4-year-old son, standing in the hallway and crying.  I was pretty upset.  I asked him what had happened, and he didn't remember anything.  He just said he woke up outside.  It was a bit chilly out there too.  But the creepy part is that the doors were locked!  I don't know how the heck he got outside!  All the windows were closed and the doors were locked.  Now if that isn't strange, I don't know what is.  I still haven't figured it out to this day and that was many years ago.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 2, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Hopefully she gets a job in the location you desire.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 2, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Are you sure?  I thought the population of Gallup was a little over 20k and Alamogordo a little over 30k?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 2, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I am definitely planning on asking how many representatives they have working in my region.  I would also want to know if they have some kind of listing of which businesses already purchase plans from Aflac, but they do have some fairly new plans, from what the interviewer told me.  You know, it's all about connections.  I will be calling a woman I know from RI who owns a business.  I'm hoping she might have some connections for me.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 2, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Well, they certainly won't be getting any investments from me!    I would agree to pay for my own training and licensing, but I'm certainly not making investments!  That's why it's good that I'm having a second interview.  I have the opportunity to ask some good questions that I didn't get to ask the last time because it will be one on one.  The first interview was with two other people present, like a group interview, so it was mostly just listening to him talk about the job with not much time for questions.  

He is definitely a salesman though.  Lol.  Kind of cute too, but married unfortunately.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 2, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


According to the city stats Gallup has just over 70k including the "metro" area, Alamogordo has 30k total.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 2, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



No way Gallup NM is anywhere close to 70k and there is no 'metro' area.  I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 2, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
GW's daughter's friend Sachendra,
Ernie's friend and colleague Max,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Chris in transition,
Ernie for wellness, rest, and extra strength,
Those in the dangerous cold zones,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


If that were the case we'd be planning to move back up to Colorado Springs.

This is the main reason why:





















The pictures don't do the awesome reality justice.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 2, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Just posting what the official population stats are. 
Just checked a couple of other population reporting sites and they all state 20k so the one site I was using looks to be wrong.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 2, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Gorgeous!  The mountains in the background are really beautiful.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 3, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Art Bell is the reason our "spirit" is called "Shadow Man".

I have listened to both Bell and Noury, Skeptically, of course. Now, I'm wholly undecided.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 3, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I just can't bring myself to believe in such things.  I think there is more than likely a logical explanation for such occurrences.  Just like when the ancient peoples thought certain natural disasters, etc., were the works of gods.  Now, years and years later, we know that is not the case.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 3, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


The answer there is "a cheerful disposition".


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 3, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


You looking for work Chris? Can you tend bar?


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 3, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I had an interview once and the guy took my hand and shook it firmly and said. "My name is David Xxxxxx and I'm obnoxious. I can't help it. I just am."
I replied "We should get along just fine." 
I did take the job and yes he was obnoxious. We did get off to a rocky start until I refused to run a job the way he insisted. I essentially said, "You push the button. I'll stand over there."
When all hell broke loose and he ruined a grand worth of tooling and material, he started respecting my judgment. We got along pretty well, once he knew who was the boss.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 3, 2015)

Your shadow man seems friendly. Or not friendly but..comfortable there. That's good.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 3, 2015)

The only ghosts I have ever seen weren't really ghosts, I think. They were messengers from my deceased furkids.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 3, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay, I want one or more of you resident geniuses to explain how this is possible:


third row from the bottom has 4 sections only 75% the size of the other sections


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 3, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



  Well that all depends.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 3, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Does it pay well?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 3, 2015)

Ernie is happily married, Chris. 
Mrs Ernie will kick yer ass.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 3, 2015)

Tips are good. The 2 bartenders each made $350 Saturday night.
Slow days, you get restaurant level pay plus tips. Might be $70 for a 6 hour shift or $125 on a slow 13 hour shift
One girl works 6 shifts a week; a double on Monday that works well because of poker, another on Tuesday where we're starting an open mic night. It's historically slow and she works another double on Friday which can be good to very good. She makes about a grand a week. She is a Hooters girl though so there's that going for her.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 3, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Ernie is happily married, Chris.
> Mrs Ernie will kick yer ass.


But she does know I'm madly in love with all my staff. She lets me hug the ladies and sometimes give them a kiss on the cheek.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 3, 2015)

This is the one I mentioned:


----------



## Nutz (Mar 3, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I lived in Alamagordo for a spell...not really that bad of a town...military town.  Las Cruces is only about 45 minutes away...an easy drive through White Sands.  I moved to Las Cruces after about 6 months for a job...I LOVED CRUCES....Alamogordo isn't too bad either if you like smaller towns....close to Ruidoso, which is beautiful.  I wouldn't move to Albuquerque...shit hole.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 3, 2015)

Nutz said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


The wife and I are big city suburbanites and we've been to Albuquerque many times, don't have a problem with it.  It's the little Podunk towns we don't like if that town is more than an hour away from a big city and doesn't have at least a grocery store and a gas mart.
Oh and I grew up in military towns.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 3, 2015)

alan1 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I just had a strange, and somewhat disturbing experience. I went to the toilet and found it streaked with shit.
> ...



Thanks, I am more worried about the possibility of sleepwalking than I am about poltergeists because,
I ain't afraid of no Ghost.
But I still cannot see how it was me that did it, and poltergeist is the only other option I can think of.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 3, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Did you visit the Spiderwick house recently?  Ya may have brought something back with you.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 3, 2015)

Grow a ring of mushrooms around the house.........


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 3, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Grow a ring of mushrooms around the house.........



I keep checking the loo to see if it happens again, it might give me more of an insight into what happened. If the evidence suggests a poltergeist I might contact a spiritualist medium.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 3, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Apparently so.  When we were still working we would be in Gallup at least once a month and sometimes more, plus we go through there on our way to work in Arizona, gamble in Laughlin, or visit in California.  And we would be in Alamogordo as frequently and often overnighted there or in Cruces.

Alamogordo is heavily Hispanic, a military town with Holloman AFB nearby, the Space museum is there and the Space Port, plus many points of interest within easy day trips.  A neat little town but not at all metropolitan.  You would have to like small towns to like it there.

Gallup is at least 75% Native American and Hispanic population with the Navajo plus a few Hopi being the largest demographic group.   As such there is a very definite cultural and historic feel to the town and you feel like you're in the middle of the old wild west.  But there isn't much to do there and it isn't close to anywhere.  Being near the Continental Divide it does get some of the worst weather in the state.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 3, 2015)

Nutz said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



A warm Coffee Shop welcome to Nutz who is joining us for the first time  this morning.  Do you still live somewhere in New Mexico?  Sorry you don't like my fair city.  Albuquerque has been our home for a long time now and it does have much to condemn it but has even more to commend it.  We llike it because it has most of the amenities you expect of a big city but still has enough of a small town feel for us--hubby and I are both small town kids--that we feel very much at home here.

But everybody doesn't love everybody or everywhere or else we would all be living on top of each other.  

Anyhow welcome to the Coffee Shop and here's your first timer's complimentary beverage:


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 3, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


One thing I read last night is Gallup is the violent crime capital of New Mexico.  I'm pretty sure I'd take El Paso or Albuquerque over Gallup or Alamogordo any day but if it came down to a choice between Gallop and Alamogordo it would be Alamogordo as it's relatively close to Las Cruces and El Paso.  
Oh and the wife was mistaken about the third location being Albuquerque, when she received the job specs/locations the third one is in our second choice location (first being Colorado Springs), Santa Fe and the pay would make living there very easy and affordable.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 3, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I want one or more of you resident geniuses to explain how this is possible:
> ...



I'm not seeing that Ernie.  I'm seeing 24 equal size squares, one is removed, the pieces are rearranged, and there are still 24 equal size squares.  I can't figure out how it is possible.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 3, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Well maybe that will work out if the El Paso job doesn't come through?  Would you want Santa Fe enough to pass on the El Paso job and hope for it? 

And yes, that 'wild west' feel I mentioned about Gallup does translate into making it a rough little town.  It would really take a special kind of person to enjoy living there I think and probably most who plan to live and die there are tied to it via family.  Almost everybody else is looking for a way to move somewhere else.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 3, 2015)

Morning All !

We got rain last night - very nice. 
Tuesday's grin.


----------



## Nutz (Mar 3, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Thank you for the coffee...No, don't live in NM any longer, it was way back in the 90's when I was in the area....Albuquerque is a great place to visit for me...not to live.  I prefer the smaller towns...hell I bet Las Cruces would be too big for me now.  I had a great job back then....I traveled all over NM.  I could tell you some stories about being in the middle of nowhere! Silver City was my favorite - I could retire there.  (Ever see that movie Rat Race...that is the finish line).  Anyway...didn't mean to insult your city...


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 3, 2015)

Nutz said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



No offense taken.      You wouldn't be the first to not be enamored with Albuquerque and won't be the last.  Ringel seriously looked at Albuquerque as a possible new location and I'm pretty sure he would prefer many other places to here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 3, 2015)

Lunch suggestion:


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 3, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


We liked El Paso but prefer the more mountainous areas that have trees.......  I think the only real complaint I have with El Paso is the drivers, those people are crazy and that's saying a lot, I tend to have a bit of a lead foot.  The Santa Fe area gives us what we want visually and we absolutely love the area between Santa Fe and Las Vegas NM (Glorietta Pass and Apache Canyon), that is just out and out beautiful and majestic.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 3, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


If she was offered a position there we'd have no problem but would prefer Rio Rancho over Albuquerque proper.  Rio Rancho has that suburban feel we're used to.


----------



## Nutz (Mar 3, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Alamogordo isn't too bad.  When I was there...it was growing. Can't tell you what it looks like now. Personally, I would move to Cruces and make the drive everyday.  But you are right, Cruces is heavily hispanic...a lot of illegals in Cruces as the Border Patrol Stations lie outside the city heading towards Alamogordo and Alburquerque...but it is also a college town, so very diverse.  Alamogordo isn't as hispanic as a lot of people think.  Like I said, border patrol stations protect it from Las Cruces and El Paso.  A lot of retired military, Native Americans (Ruidoso is a few miles away (Indian Reservation).
(Sorry, you have me reminiscing on my days in NM)


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 3, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Grow a ring of mushrooms around the house.........
> ...



Do you honestly believe in that.  You should be careful.  A lot of people will take advantage of you because of your beliefs.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 3, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


The diagonal cut divides one horizontal row into what is essentially 1/4 piece increments that are then offset, top moved one column to the left. If the cracks in the final frame were closed up tight, it would be apparent that the pieces in that row are 75% the size of the others.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 3, 2015)

Nutz said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...


We're currently living in Trinidad, CO (Podunk) and our number one choice would be to move back to Colorado Springs but the job market there is flat so we're currently looking all over the southwest.  I'm on disability (well still fighting the government over that) but the wife wants a job and with what she currently does means that in most cases it's contractual until the job is completed then it's time to find a new job.  One thing El Paso is offering is a full time permanent position that includes other responsibilities but they're only offering a salary under $60K however the benefits are great, the people are really nice and the salary cap is just under $90K.  Did I mention it's a permanent position and El Paso metro has around 800,000 people which means it has all the amenities we like.
One of the other issues concerning El Paso is even though it's large it's pretty much in the middle of no where.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 3, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Ernie is happily married, Chris.
> Mrs Ernie will kick yer ass.



Trying to insinuate something?    FYI, we are joking.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 3, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Lunch suggestion:



  I'll pass.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 3, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



Well yeah.  It is populated with Californians and New Yorkers.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 3, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Lunch suggestion:
> ...



Geez, no spirit of adventure at all. . . . .(cough). . .


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 3, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Not as much as some people who would eat that.


----------



## Nutz (Mar 3, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I know El Paso well..my home office was in El Paso and I was there at least once a week.  If you like suburbs....try Anthony..half way between El Paso and Cruces.  El Paso...wasn't that great of a city....right on the border....you have to live in the western part to avoid all of the dirt and grime.  But you are right...in the middle of nowhere...but you said you like mountains....move near UTEP, there is a little hill out there. 

There are some nice areas in El Paso...I would still move outside of the border patrol station and commute to work.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 3, 2015)

Nutz said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...




Hey Nutz.....welcome to the coffee shop.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 3, 2015)

The wife is watching the science channel, Worlds Strangest, Inventions.  The University of Pittsburgh is using pig bladders to regrow human tissue (muscle, skin and organs) and possibly bone on/in human subjects.  It looks very promising but there's lots of work to be done.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 3, 2015)

I loved visiting New Mexico.  Albuquerque was okay....the river walk along the Rio Grande is cool....but there is a lot of crime. 

The only place I disliked was Lordsburg.  The southwest part of the State is like the moon.  Everywhere else is beautiful though.  I would think a nice place to live.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 3, 2015)

Nutz said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...


We're looking at the west side or the newer sections east of the city, yeah El Paso is growing.  Don't necessarily want to live on the mountain, rather be able to sit out back and admire it.   
Besides the wife would prefer a short commute over a long one, we both did the long ones living in the DC Metro area..........


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 3, 2015)

Nutz said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



Reminiscing is okay.  We all do it.

You won't find many more eclectic places than the Coffee Shop has been over the years.  The Coffee Shop opened in 2010--we had to start new threads from time to time when the USMB server was having trouble accommodating us--that is why we are Coffee Shop IV--but when you add up the four threads, we are approaching 130,000 posts and have more than 5 million looks.

And the topics discussed in here range from interpersonal relationships to shrunken heads to recipes to Civil War re-enactments to weather to fashion to high tech stuff plus a lot of cars, trucks, tools, motorcycles, work related stuff, travel, hunting, pets,  the paranormal etc.--there probably aren't a lot of subjects we haven't touched on at some time or another.   Nothing is really off limits.  We have seen our members through a lot of tough times--trouble at work, serious illnesses and head colds, worries about or loss of loved ones, beloved pets, or other difficulties and we have rejoiced in the good things.

We just don't discuss politics or controversial social/religious topics as there doesn't seem to be any way to do that without ruffling feathers and introducting an unpleasant toxic element.  The Coffee Shop is intended as a refuge from all that.  Some get their feathers ruffled anyway, but as I said, nobody loves everybody.  But those who can set aside personal differences and just love/enjoy each other seem to be able to get through anything.

So welcome aboard.  We hope you feel at home enough here to join our wierd and very diverse family here.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 3, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Ugh, commuting sucks.  That is the one thing I am not looking forward to if I did take this job.  I would be doing a LOT of driving around.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 3, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Yes, this is a great place to post without having to worry about the nastiness, for the most part anyways.


----------



## Nutz (Mar 3, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Thanks...sometimes I need a break from the vitriol....I figure it is easier coming here than trying to get banned.


----------



## Nutz (Mar 3, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> I loved visiting New Mexico.  Albuquerque was okay....the river walk along the Rio Grande is cool....but there is a lot of crime.
> 
> The only place I disliked was Lordsburg.  The southwest part of the State is like the moon.  Everywhere else is beautiful though.  I would think a nice place to live.


I used to have to go to border towns like Deming and Columbus....Deming wasn't too bad...a lot of retired folks, but Columbus was my cash cow....the Mexicans would destroy and steal everything...the city had me on speed dial.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 3, 2015)

I just posted a thread in Automotive that anyone who fancies himself a good driver should watch.
A guy has this custom built 1965 Mustang with 845 horse power and 4 wheel drive. He gets LAPD to shut down parts of the city and has a blast.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 3, 2015)

Nutz said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...




Personally, I like your style.  I come here for the same reason.  It's a nice place to chill.  No politics or bickering....just a place to talk about general stuff.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 3, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> I loved visiting New Mexico.  Albuquerque was okay....the river walk along the Rio Grande is cool....but there is a lot of crime.
> 
> The only place I disliked was Lordsburg.  The southwest part of the State is like the moon.  Everywhere else is beautiful though.  I would think a nice place to live.



I agree that southwestern New Mexico is a barren, desolate place.  There used to be some great land deals available in an area called Aquila Flats between Las Cruces and Lordsburg, but when you drive through there it really is like a moonscape--so desolate it is depressing.  You wonder how anything at all survives there.  Roughly ten years ago there were no takers for that land.  Don't know if anybody ever did buy there.

And Albuquerque does have a higher overall crime rate than most New Mexiico cities and there are a number of reasons for that which would probably involve more controversial topics than we would want to get into in the Coffee Shop.  It was roughly comparable to Denver in 2006 and has been steadily coming down year by year but remains above the national average.  There are parts of town you do watch your back and you just don't venture into after dark.  But in the area I live in, and in the areas that most people I know here live in, it is as safe as most places in the country.  I feel completely personally secure walking, shopping, driving around or whatever.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 3, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > I loved visiting New Mexico.  Albuquerque was okay....the river walk along the Rio Grande is cool....but there is a lot of crime.
> ...




I liked Albuquerque and could definitely live there.  Really, anywhere in the northern half of the State is beautiful imho.  I would highly recommend folks visiting Gila Cliff Dwellings, Santa Fe, or some of the old Spanish missions north of Albuquerque as you drive up to Los Alamos. 

The four Corners area is really cool as well.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Mar 3, 2015)

OFFICIAL MESSAGE FROM THE PRESIDENT OF THE BITCH ABOUT THE WEATHER CLUB.

Got two or three inches of new snow last night and an inch of ice on top of it all.  The President is not happy.  Not happy at all.  Enough said.


----------



## Nutz (Mar 3, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > I loved visiting New Mexico.  Albuquerque was okay....the river walk along the Rio Grande is cool....but there is a lot of crime.
> ...


I remember between Deming and Silver City, I had to go to this RV Park that was in the middle of nowhere.  After getting off the highway, I would have to drive miles down a backroad then miles down a dirt road.  The owner sat me down on my first visit...explained to me that a lot of people are off the radar for a reason and not to ask a lot of questions.  Not sure how true that was, but I could imagine how many people were buried in the desert in the middle of nowhere.  Turns out though, the people in that "community" were pretty cool.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 3, 2015)

Nutz said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



You'll like posting here.  Everyone is very nice and civil here.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 3, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> OFFICIAL MESSAGE FROM THE PRESIDENT OF THE BITCH ABOUT THE WEATHER CLUB.
> 
> Got two or three inches of new snow last night and an inch of ice on top of it all.  The President is not happy.  Not happy at all.  Enough said.



Cheer up!  At least you aren't this squirrel.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 3, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> I just posted a thread in Automotive that anyone who fancies himself a good driver should watch.
> A guy has this custom built 1965 Mustang with 845 horse power and 4 wheel drive. He gets LAPD to shut down parts of the city and has a blast.



Watched it and really cool.  Thanks.  Hombre is watching it now.   We bought our son a 1965 Mustang for his 16th birthday and it was a beautiful car at that time, but it didn't have that kind of horsepower.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 3, 2015)

Nutz said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



There are a number of remote areas in New Mexico that are sort of off the grid so far as mainstream society is concerned and its pretty obvious that there are a number of reasons for that.  I'm pretty sure we've been to them all.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 3, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



We lived in Farmington right in the four corners for a year--Hombre was transferred there--we went there from Santa Fe--and it was good only because my brother-in-law was coaching football and my sis was teaching choral music at Bloomfield 15 miles away.  I had a good job and our daughter was born there.  We bought the first home that we owned there,  But we never really developed a sense of community there.  It just never felt like home and I can't say we were really happy there.   After a year, when our daughter was six weeks old, we were transferred to Perryton TX, population 7500 if you count all the chickens and prairie dogs.  Middle of nowhere and absolutely nothing to do there if you didn't make your own fun.  But we absolutely loved it.  And have dear friends there to this day.


----------



## Nutz (Mar 3, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I was so young and dumb at the time.  I don't know if I would even take that job today. I drove in the middle of nowhere in a car on it's last leg...just waiting to break down.  God must have been on my side, because my "K" car could barely make it up the mountains.    I remember I ran out of gas trying to rush through White Sands...they were having a missile test and I was the last car through.  If I were to stop for gas, I would have had to wait an hour and be late for work...so I gave it a try...I ran out of gas just as I hit the peak of the mountain...I was able to coast down the mountain with no gas until I hit the gas station on the edge of Cruces. Man...it would have been embarrassing if I ran out in the middle of the test...I can only imagine a bunch of MP's surrounding my car!

For those of you who don't know...White Sands is a military base where they test missiles...they shut down the only road to Las Cruces for an hour during this test...


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 3, 2015)

Nutz said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



Great story though.   And yes the White Sands missile proving grounds is out there and this is not to be confused with White Sands National Monument that you also pass by on that same highway.  It is an amazing place.   Our daughter and son-in-law wanted to make a road trip down there when they were last vistiing--it didn't work out but that's a different story--and I commented that they lived in Santa Cruz where they had miles and miles of beach.  White Sands didn't have an ocean.  Our SIL said yes, but he had never seen a magnificient beach without an ocean and that was worth seeing.

And it is too--225 square miles of brilliant white gypsum.  If you didn't know better you would think it was freshly fallen snow:


----------



## Nutz (Mar 3, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I actually only went to White Sands National Park once...although I visited Hollomon quite a bit.  My time in NM and where I visited was solely based on business.  I regret that in a lot of ways.  I got to see a lot....but never really was able to enjoy it.  White sands is BEAUTIFUL....and just a bit f knowledge...sand that doesn't get hot.


----------



## Nutz (Mar 3, 2015)

So Fox...are you the Mayor of the Coffeehouse?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 3, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie is happily married, Chris.
> ...


If the shoe fits, by all means put it on.
And did you not see the smiley face I used? That usually means someone is just teasing. Lighten up.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 3, 2015)

Gracie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Given our past, you must understand that I am wary of you.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 3, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Beautiful!  Those are breathtakingly beautiful pictures.  God, how I would love to be there right now.  White sand is a hell of a lot better than white snow.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 3, 2015)

Nutz said:


> So Fox...are you the Mayor of the Coffeehouse?



Naw.  Just the general hostess I guess since I started the thread and others step up to assume that role when I can't.  It is governed by the denizens who understand its purpose and intent and who maintain the peace here pretty effectively.  But it is all you wonderful people who enjoy coming here who have made it what it is.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 3, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> The wife is watching the science channel, Worlds Strangest, Inventions.  The University of Pittsburgh is using pig bladders to regrow human tissue (muscle, skin and organs) and possibly bone on/in human subjects.  It looks very promising but there's lots of work to be done.



Given the research into DNA and growing human tissue, don't you think it is just a matter of time before they will be able to grow a human bladder or kidney or pancreas or whatever that is of our own dna so our body won't reject it to replace an organ they have to remove?  I find that concept very exciting.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 3, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



It does get very warm out there in the summer--can easily be 100 in the shade and, as you see, there is little to no shade available.  But. . . .as Nutz said, the sand itself does not really get hot.  And it remains a scientific mystery how all 225 square miles of the sand do travel a bit between two mountain ranges, but stay within that general vicinity, don't blow away, don't wash away.

The only real threat to this amazing white desert is if the climate should change to something significantly more wet than desert.  They are pretty sure a lot of rainfall over a long period of time would dissolve the gypsum.  That probaby won't happen any time soon though.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 3, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Being wary is a good thing. Never let yer guard down. I know I don't.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 3, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



I have seen the white sands and it is really beautiful, something you should try to see in your lifetime. While you are at it go and visit the Grand Canyon it is also something that is breathtakingly beautiful.
Go in the spring or fall to see both because it is way to hot during the summer.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 3, 2015)

The concept in the Coffee Shop though is that if the folks can't put aside their differences elsewhere and just enjoy each other here, then the Coffee Shop is not the place to be.  Lord knows I don't share the convictions or debate methods or ideology of many of my most favorite people in the Coffee Shop.  But here it doesn't matter.  Here we're just people and not members of a political party or religious group or promoting a personal cause or campaign or objecting to one or whatever.   That's what makes the Coffee Shop so great.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 3, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The wife is watching the science channel, Worlds Strangest, Inventions.  The University of Pittsburgh is using pig bladders to regrow human tissue (muscle, skin and organs) and possibly bone on/in human subjects.  It looks very promising but there's lots of work to be done.
> ...


They've already regrown a missing fingertip on a guy who had lost his (the original finger print regrew also with no sign of scaring) and regrew muscle on a couple of wounded soldiers.  Basically they set up the pig tissue as a matrix which as it deteriorates releases chemicals that attract the bodies natural stem cells and with some "nudging" tells the body what to do (what to rebuild).


----------



## Nutz (Mar 3, 2015)

And people complain about the heat in NM....no humidity..100 degrees is nothing. A beautiful day. No humidity...I could walk for miles and not even break a sweat!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 3, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Exciting stuff.  And think what potential and blessings there could be.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 3, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Being the pessimist I am, I tend to think of the potential dangers and problems.  Think overpopulation is a problem now?  Just wait until everyone is living to be 200 with organs regrown whenever they wear down!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 3, 2015)

Nutz said:


> And people complain about the heat in NM....no humidity..100 degrees is nothing. A beautiful day. No humidity...I could walk for miles and not even break a sweat!



At what I'm guessing your age is, so could I.  I don't tolerate it so well now that I am older.

One time I was running a week long communications training event in Pasadena CA--my first visit to California.  The conference was not hosted by the Roman Catholics but was held in a Catholic monastery/conference facility.  One afternoon I had a couple of hours free time and decided to go for a walk.  I took off down the hill in a lovely residential neighborhood as all Pasadena neighborhoods are.  I had walked maybe a mile to the bottom of the hill, bought a coke at a small service station there, and then started back up the hill.  I hadn't gone far when I knew I was in trouble.  It was a very hot day but I stopped perspiring--my skin was cool and clammy--and I felt very light headed.  I was in serious trouble.

This was before the era of cellphones so I gradually worked my way back up the hill, going through yards, lawn sprinklers, trying to stay under the trees as much as possible.  When I finally made it back to the monastery grounds, I had about 200 yards across open terrain with no shade to get to the building and I knew if I tried that I would die.  A car was coming up the hill.  And out of desperation I stuck out my thumb.  The driver was a Catholic priest on his way into the facility and he picked me up.  And lectured me sternly the whole way as I was out in 104 degree heat with a 5-stage smog alert.  What was I thinking?

Anyhow I survived, but I have never tolerated being out in the sun for prolonged periods since that time.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 3, 2015)

peach174 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Gorgeous.  All of these beautiful and warm-looking pictures make me crave springtime.    I would love to see it for myself someday.


----------



## Nutz (Mar 3, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > And people complain about the heat in NM....no humidity..100 degrees is nothing. A beautiful day. No humidity...I could walk for miles and not even break a sweat!
> ...


Humidity will kill.  Dry heat...not so bad.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 3, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


The head of the program did acknowledge we would eventually get to a point where we will have to address the moral issues as he believes we potentially could end up regrowing entire bodies.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 3, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Yes.  I know that is a significant concern.  But when I see what people go through with transplants, dealing with auto-immune issues, rejection, additional surgeries etc., and how wonderful it would be for medical science to be able to bypass all that with healthy organs the body will never reject, I think it is worth the risk.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 3, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Well if it works we better start working faster on space exploration and colonization...........


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 3, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Well I generally figure we'll cross those bridges when we get to it.  As it is now, I read recently that the world population can fit into the State of Texas with a population density less than that of San Francisco.  So, as we learn to be more efficient with food production and producing potable water, we probably have room for a lot more.  And while I don't want to stay here when there is no more quality of life, I would like to have quality of life as long as I stay here.  I think we'll figure it out.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 3, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.
> 
> And we're still keeping vigil for
> 
> ...





Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.
> 
> And we're still keeping vigil for
> 
> ...


An update on my daughter's mentor, Sachenda.  She's been hospitalized for the last two weeks.  The chemo-therapy has failed the doctors have taken her off the treatment.  While she is pretty much insensate, her husband is going through the agony of the damned and hasn't been home since she went into the hospital, moving from work to her bedside.  At this point, we are more concerned for his welfare than hers.  Please add Bob to the list, Foxy...and their son, Gary.  Thank you, everyone, for you prayers and good vibes for this loving couple.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 3, 2015)

Nutz said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...


Lots of retired people agree with you about Silver City.  I liked Silver City and the Lake Roberts area best.  Of course, I tend to prefer more remote locations, like Alaska!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 3, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Lunch suggestion:


No laughing, but where I grew up, possum was often on the domestic menu.  They're easy to catch using a trash can, and when "busted", they tend to become inanimate, making them easy targets.  They taste a little like parka squirrel or beaver, though, making them an acquired taste.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 3, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


And COOKING!  Your forgot our recipe exchanges.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 3, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Robert Heinlein addressed this issue in his Lazarus Long series of stories, including "Time Enough for Love".  The continuation of the physical is one aspect, but how do people deal with the spiritual and psychological implications of long life, or even immortality?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 3, 2015)

All alone in the CS?  Dang, it seems to be my fate.
Yesterday saw the birth of our first kids of the season, triplets (2 boys, 1 girl).  All are healthy, beautiful little creatures.  I was at school when they arrived and even though one was breach, my partner handled it well enough.  Fortunate that the breach came feet first.  If he had come butt first, I doubt my partner would have been up to "turning" the kid, which requires pushing the kid back into the birth canal and turning it to the proper position.  Painful for momma, requires insertion of one's are past the elbow, but necessary at times to save the kid's life, at least.
My daughter awarded me grandparents' bragging rights for my eldest granddaughter (the younger girl is not to be disregarded, though).  They've been getting calls from a phone number out of Ohio.  They don't know anyone and preferred to ignore those calls.  So finally, Saturday evening, my SIL decided to give in and find out who was calling, and why.  It was the granddaughter's teacher.  He wanted to let my daughter and her hubby know that in his 40+ years of teaching, my granddaughter was one of the most delightful, hard-working, and engaging students he's ever had.  What wonderful news!  And that this teacher felt strongly enough to continue to try to contact her parents, even on a weekend evening, that tells me a LOT!  I congratulated my daughter (and her husband) on the outstanding job they have done as parents.  Of course, this says volumes about an engaged, stay-at-home mother and wife.  Toughest job EVER!  But rewarding in ways lots of people will never know...


----------



## peach174 (Mar 3, 2015)

No I'm here. 
Put up some pics of them in a couple of days.
I love looking at newborn goats.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 3, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Again I think those are bridges we'll have to cross if we get to them.  But to me, it would be absurd to deny somebody a kidney that will function perfectly and spare that person the worry or agony of rejection, the side effects of the drugs necessary to try to prevent it, or the multiple surgeries necessary if a transplanted kidney fails, etc.  And to deny the person that blessing here and now out of fear of the unknown.

But I do understand the concern for not creating more of the unintended bad consequences that so many of our well intended efforts have produced.  So I am certainly not in favor of cutting off the debate and pushing aside those concerns either.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 3, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> All alone in the CS?  Dang, it seems to be my fate.
> Yesterday saw the birth of our first kids of the season, triplets (2 boys, 1 girl).  All are healthy, beautiful little creatures.  I was at school when they arrived and even though one was breach, my partner handled it well enough.  Fortunate that the breach came feet first.  If he had come butt first, I doubt my partner would have been up to "turning" the kid, which requires pushing the kid back into the birth canal and turning it to the proper position.  Painful for momma, requires insertion of one's are past the elbow, but necessary at times to save the kid's life, at least.
> My daughter awarded me grandparents' bragging rights for my eldest granddaughter (the younger girl is not to be disregarded, though).  They've been getting calls from a phone number out of Ohio.  They don't know anyone and preferred to ignore those calls.  So finally, Saturday evening, my SIL decided to give in and find out who was calling, and why.  It was the granddaughter's teacher.  He wanted to let my daughter and her hubby know that in his 40+ years of teaching, my granddaughter was one of the most delightful, hard-working, and engaging students he's ever had.  What wonderful news!  And that this teacher felt strongly enough to continue to try to contact her parents, even on a weekend evening, that tells me a LOT!  I congratulated my daughter (and her husband) on the outstanding job they have done as parents.  Of course, this says volumes about an engaged, stay-at-home mother and wife.  Toughest job EVER!  But rewarding in ways lots of people will never know...



And maybe your unusually warm weather will prevail and those babies won't have as much danger as others have had in years past?   I would love some pictures when they're up and doing what baby goats do too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 3, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



Ah you missed the recipes listed right up there with the shrunken heads.  No relationship beween the two hopefully.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 3, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Lunch suggestion:
> ...



Alas I my culinary experience has included neither squirrel nor beaver in my entire life.  So I still think I would be really REALLY leery about cooking up some possum.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 3, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Admittedly, Heinlein's Lazarus Long did have access to inter-galactic travel and the diaspora of the human race is featured in his stories.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 3, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > All alone in the CS?  Dang, it seems to be my fate.
> ...


Second request for baby goat pics...I'll see what I can do.  And yes, we are pleased that the temps are relatively warm.  I have tried to minimize ear loss due to frostbite by breeding LaMancha cross breed goats.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 3, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


My bad!  Wouldn't surprise me if someone around here did have a recipe featuring shrunken heads, though.


----------



## Nutz (Mar 3, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


1/2 cup Vinegar, fill pot to cover head with water.  Once the water comes to a boil, let simmer and add resin from a maple tree.  Simmer for 2 days.  Make sure you keep a constant water level.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 3, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Squirrels back East are more substantial that those in Alaska.  Lots more meat on 'em.  Beaver I'm not so fond of.  I've tried muck-tuk (whale blubber) prepared a couple of different ways and it always resemble eating fatback, or a spoonful of lard.  Whale meat is different, tasty but unusual.  I have tried beaver, possum, 'coon, and many other things.  Ostrich is actually surprisingly good.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 3, 2015)

Nutz said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Priceless.   Nutz, you're gonna fit in here just fine.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 3, 2015)

And for your winter day grin:


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 3, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Whale blubber is not that tasty to look at but it is considered a delicacy in some of the northern realms like Iceland.  So during this past Christmas season I was featuring daily reports of odd holiday traditions on Facebook and posted a picture of whale blubber holiday treats.  It was not well received.  I was afraid half my Facebook friends were going to unfriend me.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 3, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Why would they do that?  Whales?  In Alaska, whales are the mainstay of some villages' diet.  Not a lot to eat in some places, you know.


----------



## Sherry (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 3, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.
> ...



Will do GW.  That's really tough but baring a miracle--and I do believe in miracles--it looks like the end is most likely near.  Bob and Gary go on the list with her and your daughter.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 3, 2015)

Sherry said:


>



And then Friday comes around and we decide it really wasn't all that important to do.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 3, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Whales are supposed to be some of the most intelligent animals on the planet.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 3, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Well the folks in Texas, Kansas, Arkansas, California, Washington DC, et al, don't eat a whole lot of blubber.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 3, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Thank you, Foxy.  Gary is handling things fairly well, but the husband, Bob...he's devastated and I do not expect things to improve.  I am supportive of my daughter but have little contact with the other "players".  Bob is a good Christian man and I know he would welcome the prayers of others.  I cry when I think of his ordeal and hope he will take no excessive action.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 3, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


But they are still meat to some people.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 3, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I know that is said, and dolphins of course are the smallest of all the whales.  But I sometimes wonder, if they're so smart wouldn't they do a better job of staying away from the whaling boats and tuna nets?


----------



## 007 (Mar 3, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> This is the one I mentioned:
> 
> View attachment 37399


OOOOOOOO k... now that got my attention... I mean of course, I'm a single guy.


----------



## 007 (Mar 3, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> OFFICIAL MESSAGE FROM THE PRESIDENT OF THE BITCH ABOUT THE WEATHER CLUB.
> 
> Got two or three inches of new snow last night and an inch of ice on top of it all.  The President is not happy.  Not happy at all.  Enough said.


It tried real hard to miss us, pard, but did get us a little. But I hear there's a nice warm up on the way after another couple days of cold. 40's next week!


----------



## peach174 (Mar 3, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.
> ...



They have all been added to our prayer list.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 3, 2015)

Nutz said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



No unusually high humidity in southern California that day--certainly nothing I wasn't used to being from Kansas at that time.  But 104 degree heat with the highest smog level and there is no oxygen in the air.  Very dangerous.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Mar 3, 2015)

Couple more days of cold weather and then it is supposed to begin to warm up.  Weatherman says it will be 49 on Monday.  Hope he's correct.  The fur-lined speedo I've been wearing is beginning to get on my nerves!


----------



## alan1 (Mar 3, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Couple more days of cold weather and then it is supposed to begin to warm up.  Weatherman says it will be 49 on Monday.  Hope he's correct.  The fur-lined speedo I've been wearing is beginning to get on my nerves!


Must not be fur from baby harp seals.


----------



## alan1 (Mar 3, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Whales are supposed to be some of the most intelligent animals on the planet.


Whales, gorillas, chimpanzees, dolphins, elephants.
I keep being told these are some of the most intelligent animals on the planet, yet all of them are on the WWF endangered list.
Humans, dogs, cats  --- not on the list.


----------



## Sherry (Mar 3, 2015)

alan1 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Whales are supposed to be some of the most intelligent animals on the planet.
> ...



Neither are cockroaches.


----------



## alan1 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sherry said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Hehe, I had them and mosquitoes on my original list but then edited out non-mammals and domesticated food source animals.


----------



## alan1 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sherry said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Whales, gorillas, chimpanzees, dolphins, elephants.
> ...



I'm curious, 
if cockroaches were on the verge of becoming extinct, would the WWF be lobbying for their preservation?


----------



## Sherry (Mar 3, 2015)

alan1 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



No doubt.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 3, 2015)

Sherry said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


Eeeewwwww!
Calls to mind a visit I made to the National Museum of Natural History in DC with my daughter (long ago and far away).  There was a display that featured a variety of creepy-crawlies.  One of the docents was displaying some of the display's inhabitants and passing them among the children gathered around her.  The parents were plastered along the walls.  Kids were fascinated, though, and totally unaffected.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 3, 2015)

alan1 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Whales are supposed to be some of the most intelligent animals on the planet.
> ...



Because they are too intelligent to make good pets, therefore humans (other than groups like the WWF) don't bother protecting them for the most part?

Really, the animals that people do or do not worry about protecting often seem arbitrary.  Why do we care so much about dogs, but not, say, pigs?


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 3, 2015)

Nutz said:


> And people complain about the heat in NM....no humidity..100 degrees is nothing. A beautiful day. No humidity...I could walk for miles and not even break a sweat!


I lived in The land of entrapment for nearly a year, so I'm familiar with 100 + in the shade. We see a few days of about 105 in the summer here in Lower Alabama. With our high humidity, it's 10 times more oppressive. I've walked up in the hills East of town at over 100 and it's easy compared to doing the same with a 1,200 pound weight on your chest here.
People ask me what I mean by dry heat.

Think Thanksgiving morning. The turkey has been in the oven for 3 hours and it's time to baste it. You open the oven door, pull the bird out slightly and get nice and close to look at your handiwork. You are experiencing "dry heat", only Albuquerque doesn't smell so good.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 3, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Ernie's friend and colleague Max,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Chris in transition,
Ernie for wellness, rest, and extra strength,
Those in the dangerous cold zones,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 3, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I've had squirrel, but not beaver or possum. I have tried cougar, rabbit and porcupine. With the cat, it was a shoot it, eat it ethical dilemma. Not too bad actually. Think veal.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 3, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 3, 2015)

007 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > This is the one I mentioned:
> ...


The picture doesn't do her justice. She is gorgeous. Half Panamanian, 23 with a Masters in child development and a PHD candidate.
Built like a brick......... and a 150 IQ. God was VERY kind to that girl. A bonus/curse is she is honest to a fault. Never ask her if your ass looks big in those pants, but she has a manager code to my registers.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 3, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


A long time cat owner, I found eating cougar difficult.  Light, low-fat meat, though.  Americans have an aversion to eating carnivores and omnivores.  I do appreciate " bear-b-que".  Black bear is much better than brown bear.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 4, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Never had brown bear, but I did stock the freezer with 275 pounds of black bear one time. I'll NEVER shoot another out of sight of my truck.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 4, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Bear is not at the top of my menu list, but you can deal with tough meat a variety of ways.  Brown bear up here often harbors trichinosis and they are what they eat.  Even Natives take a pass on brown bear.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 4, 2015)

All bear should be handled like pork and depending on the time of year, black bear aren't near as tough as venison. Well fed fall bear are much better than skinny spring bear. 
I've made some chili that was to die for and sauerbraten that was amazing.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 4, 2015)

Morning wake up time !







Wednesday's smile


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 4, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Got your exercise that day didn'tcha.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 4, 2015)

The next front finally came in, snowing to beat the band (I love that phrase......  )
One problem with not working, one forgets to check the date, forgot February has only 28 days, just realized yesterday it was March....... gotta pay the rent.......


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 4, 2015)

When you work for yourself Foxfyre, you sleep with the boss ALL the time...


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 4, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Ah yes. 2 of us dragged 3.5 miles. Got it out to the road and didn't have enough left to get it in the pick-up.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Mar 4, 2015)

Good morning, everybody.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 4, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Good morning, everybody.



Its 5pm British time.


----------



## Bootneck (Mar 4, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> The next front finally came in, snowing to beat the band (I love that phrase......  )
> One problem with not working, one forgets to check the date, forgot February has only 28 days, just realized yesterday it was March....... gotta pay the rent.......



I know someone else who suffers senior moments like that. He sends his regards BTW.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 4, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> When you work for yourself Foxfyre, you sleep with the boss ALL the time...



LOL.  When it was just Hombre and me and the biz,  I would tell people I had one person on staff and I made him sleep with me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 4, 2015)

Bootneck said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The next front finally came in, snowing to beat the band (I love that phrase......  )
> ...



Hey Bootneck.  Good to see you.  Is that someone you?  Or who?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 4, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> The next front finally came in, snowing to beat the band (I love that phrase......  )
> One problem with not working, one forgets to check the date, forgot February has only 28 days, just realized yesterday it was March....... gotta pay the rent.......



Snowing at your house.   And at our house 3 hours away it is 47 degrees and warming,  the sun is shining, and the birds are chirping outside my office window.


----------



## Bootneck (Mar 4, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Bootneck said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Moi?   I'm not old enough to suffer senior moments! No, it was that old fart Colin I was referring to.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 4, 2015)

alan1 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



Probably.  I think I read recently that the oldest species living on Earth today are probably algae that have been here for more than a billion years, sponges and jelly fish that have been around for more than 500 million years, the horseshoe crab that has been around for more than 400 million years.  Conversely the cockroach as been with us for only about 300 million years.  All have long outlived the normal life expectancy for a species on Earth--most go extinct in a much shorter period.  But since all those critters have survived multiple extreme climate shifts from ice ages to the super hot periods, it does give me encouragement that humans can survive that too.  Unless we're just too 'smart' for our own good.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 4, 2015)

I got an email yesterday asking me to post on USMB.  Anybody else get one?  Have I been that absent lately?


----------



## 007 (Mar 4, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Sounds like a one in a million. If I was only 30 years younger.

Got me another dozen Sewel, Ocelot banana plugs for my home theater, so that's what I'm doing today. Tinning cable and installing the banana plugs, speaker end. Receiver end is already done.


----------



## 007 (Mar 4, 2015)

NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICCE....


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 4, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The next front finally came in, snowing to beat the band (I love that phrase......  )
> ...


Heck for about a half hour the sun was out, it was still snowing, 30 degrees out and the snow on the vehicles and drive was melting.........  The sun has disappeared again and it's still snowing.......


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 4, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> I got an email yesterday asking me to post on USMB.  Anybody else get one?  Have I been that absent lately?



Yes ! I got one.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 4, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I got an email yesterday asking me to post on USMB.  Anybody else get one?  Have I been that absent lately?
> ...



I also got one.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 4, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> I got an email yesterday asking me to post on USMB.  Anybody else get one?  Have I been that absent lately?



You and Dajjal haven't been really active lately, but I just figured it was having to deal with real life stuff.   They must have a new program going though that flags accounts that are inactive for so many days and sends out a reminder.  I'm sure some will find that annoying but my promoters side sees that as potentially a good thing.  I checked my recently deleted email again to be sure, and I don't think I got one of those emails.  And Peach does make a post most days so I don't know what criteria they are using that triggers an invite back.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 4, 2015)

77 in Foley at 12:45 PM. Cloudy with a good chance of rain.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 4, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> All bear should be handled like pork and depending on the time of year, black bear aren't near as tough as venison. Well fed fall bear are much better than skinny spring bear.
> I've made some chili that was to die for and sauerbraten that was amazing.


As a matter of fact, bear sauerbraten is one of my favorite bear recipes.  Bear also makes good BBQ, exact regional preparation is acceptable.  I find fall bear a bit greasy and refrain from taking bear that has been feeding along the rivers because they tend to have an "off" flavor from eating rotting fish carcasses.  Bears that have been eating roots and berries make a better meal.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 4, 2015)

Bootneck said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Bootneck said:
> ...



Ah. Okay.  Well tell him hi for us back.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 4, 2015)

Well the NM jobs didn't pan out, they were looking for someone who has experience with a specific software package the wife has never used.  Still waiting to hear from El Paso, Las Vegas NV and now one in Irving TX that she just had a phone interview on.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 4, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Well the NM jobs didn't pan out, they were looking for someone who has experience with a specific software package the wife has never used.  Still waiting to hear from El Paso, Las Vegas NV and now one in Irving TX that she just had a phone interview on.



I'm pretty sure you didn't want those NM jobs anyway.  But keeping my fingers crossed for El Paso or whatever you do want.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 4, 2015)

Okay, off to make myself pretty.  We're going out for great Chinese food tonight.  Catch ya'll later.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 4, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay, off to make myself pretty.  We're going out for great Chinese food tonight.  Catch ya'll later.


Yum, Chinese sounds good!
Have a nice evening, Foxy...


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 4, 2015)

Earlier the snow slowed down to flurries, went and paid the rent about a half hour ago and it started back up with a vengeance........  We can barely see across the street.  They're not saying how much we'll get but I suspect it will not be more than a couple of inches.  Tonight is supposed to get down in the single digits but tomorrow it's supposed to get up to the lower 40s with clear skies.


----------



## Sherry (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 4, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > All bear should be handled like pork and depending on the time of year, black bear aren't near as tough as venison. Well fed fall bear are much better than skinny spring bear.
> ...


I don't imagine you have beech trees there, but beechnut and apple fed bears of the Adirondack region of New York are top notch.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 4, 2015)

007 said:


> NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICCE....




Wow...that's brutal.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 4, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


No beech trees in our part of the woods, but loads of wild berries.  Berry-fed bears are quite as tasty as your Adirondack bears, I'd wager.


----------



## alan1 (Mar 4, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> I got an email yesterday asking me to post on USMB.  Anybody else get one?  Have I been that absent lately?


Yep, I got one.
About 30 minutes after I spent a couple hours on the board.
They only sent that message to members they really love and appreciate  I swear, it's true.


----------



## Sherry (Mar 4, 2015)

alan1 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I got an email yesterday asking me to post on USMB.  Anybody else get one?  Have I been that absent lately?
> ...



Ouch, I guess I'm unappreciated.


----------



## alan1 (Mar 4, 2015)

Sherry said:


>


Poor kid doesn't know what he's missing.


----------



## alan1 (Mar 4, 2015)

Sherry said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


S'ok, I still love and appreciate you.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Mar 4, 2015)

It's a chilly night here in northwestern Illinois but at least it's not snowing!  Going to warm up fairly soon though.  I have certain body parts that are twitching...


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 4, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


The difference is an Adirondack fall bear, found early in the morning is usually drunk from feeding on fermented apples all night. They taste like hard cider.


----------



## Sherry (Mar 4, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> It's a chilly night here in northwestern Illinois but at least it's not snowing!  Going to warm up fairly soon though.  I have certain body parts that are twitching...


----------



## alan1 (Mar 4, 2015)

Work has a fiscal year that doesn't follow the calendar year.
The time has come for mid-year performance appraisals that start with a self-review.  
I did about 90% of my self appraisal today. I give myself a 5 on the 1 to 5 scale for every category and add the comment, "I am more fantastical than my amazingly fantastic performance of last year".
My boss will probably downgrade me to a 4 in her assessment because 5's aren't allowed.
A Fortune 500 company, and they think the standard bell curve is expected for the employees.  Maybe they need to raise the standards for the HR recruiters.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 4, 2015)

Back from dinner that was TERRIFIC.  And now getting ready to watch American Idol and The Voice that we are DVRing--will have to watch Survivor on demand tomorrow night because we can't DVR three show at the same time.

But did ya'll without clouds catch that moon tonight--one day shy of full--rising over our Sandia crest and in all its glory just after sundown tonight.  Glorious.


----------



## Sherry (Mar 4, 2015)

alan1 said:


> Work has a fiscal year that doesn't follow the calendar year.
> The time has come for mid-year performance appraisals that start with a self-review.
> I did about 90% of my self appraisal today. I give myself a 5 on the 1 to 5 scale for every category and add the comment, "I am more fantastical than my amazingly fantastic performance of last year".
> My boss will probably downgrade me to a 4 in her assessment because 5's aren't allowed.
> A Fortune 500 company, and they think the standard bell curve is expected for the employees.  Maybe they need to raise the standards for the HR recruiters.



My company has a 1 to 4 scale, and 4's aren't allowed...my boss likes me so much though, she gave me a 3.5. I'm da bomb.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 4, 2015)

Sherry said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Well me too.  We need to put together a great pity party immediately.


----------



## alan1 (Mar 4, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Well me too.  We need to put together a great pity party immediately.


Escellent idea Foxy.
Party at Foxy's house.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 4, 2015)

Well, Max has all his referrals and labs. Surgery tomorrow and he'll be down at least a month. The rest of us will be very busy taking up slack. I'll be doing a security shift tomorrow night from 8 till about 4 AM. I'll open up at 1 PM and then head home and try to get some sleep.

Please keep my friend in your thoughts while he recovers.


----------



## 007 (Mar 5, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICCE....
> ...


But for us, being that 28 of the last 30 days have been below normal, much of that like 20 and 30 degrees below normal, that above forcast is looking wonderful.


----------



## 007 (Mar 5, 2015)

alan1 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


No kidding. 50 years from now he'll be begging her to play with it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 5, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Chris in transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Ernie's friend and colleague Max,
Ernie for wellness, rest, and extra strength,
Those in the dangerous cold zones,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.





P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 5, 2015)

007 said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I think WQ was teasing a bit being in Florida and all.  Or perhaps taunting a bit?   Sometimes it's hard to tell.    But we're enjoying warmer weather similar to yours right now, but with so much wind it feels colder.  I would rather have colder without the wind.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 5, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...




Hey....I lived in Minneapolis for six years.  I've done my time in the Gulag.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 5, 2015)

It was really nice today at 70 degrees. well, in the sun anyway. A bit nippier in the shade. BUT, my brussel sprouts are going hog wild, the 'maters have flowers popping up, the bell peppers are getting taller, the green onions are getting fat stems and the cauliflower is peeking thru the soil. Oh, and the strawberries have buds everywhere. Of course, I have them next to the wall in full sun all day so they are happy campers. I gotta weed eat the yard tomorrow...grass is 5 inches tall and I just weed eated it last week!

And...drumroll...I just ordered a pair of trekking sticks! When they get here, I am going to take a walk like I used to.....down the hill, around the block, UP the hill. It will be a good test to see what happens with my hips.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 5, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay, off to make myself pretty.  We're going out for great Chinese food tonight.  Catch ya'll later.



I trust you are going to a western style Chinese restaurant. . I once went to a Chinese restaurant in China town in London, and they cater for the real Chinese  palate. I had chopped duck and vegetables, and the duck was still bleeding, and I had never seen any of the vegetables before. I think they got them from a swamp.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 5, 2015)

Sherry said:


>


----------



## 007 (Mar 5, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


Yeah I got that.

And I'm a happy camper. It's cold right now and will be again tonight, but we've been cold for so long that I can do a few more hours standing on my head. The warm weather is on the way, and that just makes me feel like a brand new man.

I'm going to go down to my old bank and close a couple accounts, then head for Sauk City and hit the Harley dealer and just browse, and then there's an industrial metal place I want to find and maybe pick up some steel. Been thinking of starting a welding project.


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 5, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, off to make myself pretty.  We're going out for great Chinese food tonight.  Catch ya'll later.
> ...



We have one of those here and it is always packed and I DO mean always. What a successful business and not just in tourist season. It brings in the locals also, and year `round.   Same with a local Thai restaurant.


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 5, 2015)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Vroom, Vroom.....I can just hear that exciting Harley engine now. What power it announces as it starts up and rides. Glad warm weather will soon be your constant companion, `7. It is still a rotten 60 and sunny here. We haven't had a real winter in two years and I am bummed over it all. I want those soft rains, mist hanging in the forest outside my windows and cozy temps. Love to take rides in that kind of weather. I also like riding in sunny weather too, but unfortunately that is when the most tourists are here and the narrow winding little highway, with an ocean on one side and forests on the other, is PACKED to capacity.

Thank the stars for tourism, though. Otherwise many little towns in America would have folded long ago. Tourism is the cleanest industry, as the tourists come, spend their money, enjoy all the quaint towns, the freedom all the forests and ocean offers them and then they go home with wonderful memories, leaving the pristine beauty of it all, back for the locals to bask in for about 6 months a year.   Win-Win.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 5, 2015)

Morning

We got some pretty good rain yesterday and last night, woke up to frost on the roof and ground.

Thursday's grin


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 5, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


The bottom has fallen out here. At 8 AM it was 68 degrees. It's now 48. 20 degrees in an hour and 45 minutes.
No news from Max yet. I'm kind of uneasy.


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 5, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> I got an email yesterday asking me to post on USMB.  Anybody else get one?  Have I been that absent lately?



Yes, I did receive one but a few days ago.


----------



## 007 (Mar 5, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I got an email yesterday asking me to post on USMB.  Anybody else get one?  Have I been that absent lately?
> ...


I never did get one, but then, they don't have my correct email on record...


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 5, 2015)

I never got one either. I believe they have a valid email, but I'm not so sure I would be missed by one person in particular.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 5, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, off to make myself pretty.  We're going out for great Chinese food tonight.  Catch ya'll later.
> ...



Definitely PF Chang's caters to the western taste and their food is similar to what I make at home.  But for a national chain, the food is excellent and there is a fine dining feel to the restaurant despite really reasonable prices.  But all our local Asian restaurants do cater to what for better term exists a 'western' palate.  And we have a LOT of Asian restaurants--maybe as many as we do Mexican food/southwestern cuisine restaurants--I've never counted them all up to compare.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Mar 5, 2015)

Mrs. BBD has left to go meet and have lunch with all of the ladies in her Woman's Club.  They are going to some little place that has just enough room for all of them.  It's a very small place but has good food.  When all of those old ladies pack up in there I know it will sound just like a hen house.  Meanwhile, Taco and I, stuck at home, will have a PB&J and a glass of cold milk for lunch.  Suits the both of us.  Then we shall doze in the recliner and think about the nice warm weather that is just a day or two away unless the weatherman is lying.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 5, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  Still chilly and in the mid 30's here as 11 a.m. approaches.  They say we'll get into the mid 50's today, but that now seems unlikely.  But there is only bright blue skies and sunshine out there--we should have a clear view of the beautiful full moon tonight.  I'm surprised Peach is reporting rain--usually when she gets rain, so do we get rain or snow within a half day to a day because it usually all moves up here.  But not this time I guess.  Nothing in the forecast.

So Hombre will be leaving for his volunteer job shortly and I am going to start cleaning now to get ready for the house cleaners on Tuesday.  Everybody have a great Thursday.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 5, 2015)

Gracie said:


> It was really nice today at 70 degrees. well, in the sun anyway. A bit nippier in the shade. BUT, my brussel sprouts are going hog wild, the 'maters have flowers popping up, the bell peppers are getting taller, the green onions are getting fat stems and the cauliflower is peeking thru the soil. Oh, and the strawberries have buds everywhere. Of course, I have them next to the wall in full sun all day so they are happy campers. I gotta weed eat the yard tomorrow...grass is 5 inches tall and I just weed eated it last week!
> 
> And...drumroll...I just ordered a pair of trekking sticks! When they get here, I am going to take a walk like I used to.....down the hill, around the block, UP the hill. It will be a good test to see what happens with my hips.



Trekking sticks huh.  Interesting.  That sounds like something that would benefit me too.  Let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 5, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



He's in my thoughts and prayers this morning Ernie.  The surgery you described is a really big deal though so they will take a lot of time with it to get it right.   And he'll probably be in recovery for quite awhile to be sure there is no excessive bleeding et al.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 5, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > It was really nice today at 70 degrees. well, in the sun anyway. A bit nippier in the shade. BUT, my brussel sprouts are going hog wild, the 'maters have flowers popping up, the bell peppers are getting taller, the green onions are getting fat stems and the cauliflower is peeking thru the soil. Oh, and the strawberries have buds everywhere. Of course, I have them next to the wall in full sun all day so they are happy campers. I gotta weed eat the yard tomorrow...grass is 5 inches tall and I just weed eated it last week!
> ...



I posted this last night in the Health Forum..so I cut and pasted it here:

Trekking Poles. I never heard of them. But I see this old couple bebopping along every day when I take the dogs for their run on the beach and me slowly trying to keep up with them. I'm all WTF are those things? Ski poles? So I go to google and what do I find? Trekking Poles!

Amazon.com BAFX Products - 2 Pack - Anti Shock Hiking Walking Trekking Trail Poles - 1 Pair Black Sports Outdoors

But I found a cheaper set here:

Pair 2 Trekking Walking Hiking Sticks Poles Alpenstock Anti Shock 65 135cm Black eBay

and this is what I found while hunting them down:

_I have used the trekking poles. I noticed that my balance was a lot better. I have arthritis in my hip joint and walking usually makes me limp. The poles supported some of the weight so I walk more easily . I noticed that it had helped me with my gait that I am having such a tough time with. I would highly recommend the walking poles and get out there and enjoy the fresh air.

This is a testimonial to Nordic wWalking poles. I had never heard of them, but a friend, who is a physiotherapist in Canada, suggested them to me. She had used them to enable her to walk while recovering from a knee surgery. I had had an arthroscopy and was able to workout in a gym with a recumbent bike, but walking was painful and accompanied by a pronounced limp. The first time I used the poles was a revalation, although I had to work up to a 30-minute walk. I was able to accomplish this within a month, alternating days with my gym workout.

Specifically, I'm back to walking agressively, with much improved stability, and less stress on my knees. I've also had back surgery, and I've noticed that I'm walking with less jarring and the otherwise attendant back discomfort, which is an added benefit. Plus, it's a good workout and they're fun!
Whether you want poles for hiking, for exercise or for improving balance & mobility, learning how to use them and getting poles that fit you will help you achieve your goals.

As we age, we can lose or reduce spine function. Using poles for walking and hiking enables us to use our upper body muscles to help preserve our joints. Spine function can be restored.

This is done because, when we walk with poles, we appear to walk as we did when younger â€“ with attitude. We are using muscles which support AND lengthen the spine. Walking with attitude â€“ with purpose â€“ is the natural walking pattern. Itâ€™s called reciprocal gait. Itâ€™s the diagonal pattern of opposite arm and leg. When this occurs, the spine is able to ROTATE. This spinal rotation feels good, looks good and is very healthy.

Gravity acts, the spine compresses, we get shorter. Using poles actually can reverse this process â€“ the spine lengthens and elongates.

All of this assumes a natural arm swing. The arm swing is part of the spinal rotation and muscle recruitment._

_Mayo Clinic:
Walking poles work your arms, shoulders, chest and upper back muscles through a functional range of motion as you walk — which can help you turn your daily walk into a full-body workout. This activity is sometimes called Nordic walking.

Most walking poles have rubber tips that grab the pavement and wrist straps that secure the poles to your arms. With one walking pole in each hand, you grip the handles and push off with each stride. Sturdier walking poles designed for hiking are known as hiking or trekking poles.

Consider the benefits of walking poles:_

The arm movement associated with walking poles adds intensity to your aerobic workout, which helps you burn more calories.
Walking poles improve balance and stability.
Walking poles help you maintain proper posture, especially in the upper back, and may help to strengthen upper back muscles.
Walking poles take some of the load off your lower back, hips and knees, which may be helpful if you have arthritis or back problems.
_Walking poles in various fixed or adjustable lengths are available online and in many sporting goods stores._
So...guess what I'm fixing to buy on ebay? Yup!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 5, 2015)

I ordered mine from ebay last night. Soon as I test them out, I will let you know.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 5, 2015)

Shameless self promotion here:
I started a thread in the new Structured Debate Forum this afternoon on federal law and its impact on commerce and industry.  Would appreciate any of you who have any interest in that topic making a post.  For those of you who have been wanting intelligent civil discussion, this forum may give us the best chance to have that so I would personally like for it to succeed.

No pressure.  If you don't have an interest in that topic or don't have time to participate I won't be taking attendance or anything.  I might not bring Krispy Kremes in the morning though. . . .


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 5, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I used to use some ski poles for mountain work.  I also carried a shooting stick sometimes.  Having the extra "help" makes all the difference when you have to pack a bear hide or game meat over tundra, mountains, etc.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 5, 2015)

I can't wait for mine to arrive! Been a LONG time since I walked to the bay. WALKED, not drove.


----------



## Sherry (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## 007 (Mar 5, 2015)

Just polished off my left over BBQ batch, and now I'm all drowsy. I hope I can stay awake for Expedition Unknown with Josh Gates. My favorite show.

Oh well... I can always set the DVR.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 5, 2015)

Holy hell...I didn't see it until the third click and it scared the shit out of me.

A MAN DIVORCED HIS WIFE AFTER SEEING THIS PHOTO GagBuzzGagBuzz


----------



## Nutz (Mar 5, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Holy hell...I didn't see it until the third click and it scared the shit out of me.
> 
> A MAN DIVORCED HIS WIFE AFTER SEEING THIS PHOTO GagBuzzGagBuzz


I remember that one...clicking thinkgin...what the hell are they talking about...then - WOW.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 6, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Chris in transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Ernie's friend and colleague Max,
Ernie for wellness, rest, and extra strength,
Those in the dangerous cold zones,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 6, 2015)

Morning!

It was cold this morning at 20 degrees but it has warmed up to 45 now. It's suppose to get up to 70 

I hope everybody has a great weekend.

Fridays smile


----------



## Sherry (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 6, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I got an email yesterday asking me to post on USMB.  Anybody else get one?  Have I been that absent lately?
> ...




Hmmm.....

When it was in the original form said e-mails weren't necessary......

....Anyone figure out why?


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 6, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Actually my email was in the form of an advertisement from tapatalk, or something like that. USMB emailed me with this beckoning to download an app. 

*Hey AquaAthena! Catch up on what you may have missed on USMessageBoard.com*

*message was: *

*  Tapatalk is the world's leading social app for online forums - helping people find, follow, and share their passions and hobbies. It is the one app you need to aggregate discussions from all the online forums you follow*


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 6, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


>



Aww, that is so cute. My first smile of the day. So sad, all the suffering going on in frozen states. 

I'm getting ready to go catch a few rays on my balcony before getting ready for work. Pitiful summer day here, once again. I miss my winters.   I hope the proposed legislation in Oregon passes to eliminate DST. )


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 6, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...





I was hinting at how much better the old system was.....


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 6, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Ha! no kidding! "Those were the days, my friend."


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 6, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



Now that you mention it, I might have gotten that advertisement.  I start off every day deleting about 30 ads and subscriptions in my mail box without opening them.  It's a little creepy though how closely they track you.  I can't do a search for many products without ads for those products immediately popping up everywhere.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 6, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 6, 2015)

I do miss the old V-bulletin format though.  USMB remains my board home and I don't plan to leave it any time soon, but I feel such a relief and delight when I visit other boards still using V-bulletin.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 6, 2015)

Oh and good morning everybody.  High 30's here at this hour and predicted to get up to 60 today under clear skies and plenty of sunshine.  The rising full moon over the mountain last night was absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 6, 2015)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Have you ever seen the movie "The Road to Christmas" with Jennifer Gray and Clark Gregg?  Gregg played the role of an artist who had welded metal into wonderful metal sculptures.  And I thought about you and your welding skills coupled with an artist's eye. . . .

There is a brief shot of the sculptures in this trailer for the movie:

And it's a good movie.  We have enjoyed it.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 6, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...




If you use the search engine DuckDuckGo they don't track you.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 6, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...





I use 'Easy Pass' whenever I go on line.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 6, 2015)

Well, just to update you all.  I went to my second interview, and I've decided to not take this job.  It is just too risky and I don't know if I can meet that quota every single month.  I'm going to keep looking at other jobs in sales though.  Thanks for all the great advice guys.    I knew exactly what questions to ask thanks to you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 6, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



So many of the sites I use though won't let you in if you have cookies blocked.  And I really really like the smooth surfing and easy revisiting of favorite sites that those cookies facilitate.  So for that reason I haven't used any of those programs that make you invisible on line.   The ads following me don't bother me--they are a graphic reminder though how much we are being tracked.

Is DuckDuckGo as good a search engine as Google or Bing or even AOL?  I do serious online research and need the best capabilities I can get.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Well, just to update you all.  I went to my second interview, and I've decided to not take this job.  It is just too risky and I don't know if I can meet that quota every single month.  I'm going to keep looking at other jobs in sales though.  Thanks for all the great advice guys.    I knew exactly what questions to ask thanks to you.



Sorry it didn't work out Chris, but we'll keep you on the vigil list for now.  I think there were enough red flags others saw on that job, that you are problably very wise to have passed on it.  I have taken jobs like that in the past as transitional jobs when I had nothing else and therefore nothing to lose.  You have a paying job now and you don't want to give it up until you find just the right new occupation.  And I'm sure that job is out there waiting for you somewhere.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 6, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I think so.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Well, just to update you all.  I went to my second interview, and I've decided to not take this job.  It is just too risky and I don't know if I can meet that quota every single month.  I'm going to keep looking at other jobs in sales though.  Thanks for all the great advice guys.    I knew exactly what questions to ask thanks to you.



Good decision.
Having to make quota's and lots of commuting gets old really quick.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 6, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...




I keeeed, I keeed!

*"E‑ZPass* is an electronic toll-collection system used on most tolled roads, bridges, and tunnels in the northeastern United States,...."
E-ZPass - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia



I used to tell people Easy Pass was a stool softener.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 6, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 6, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



DuckDuckGo (which I think Ringel recommended to me originally) seems to work on par with other search engines.  I've been using it for at least 6 months now and haven't had many issues, and those I have had were extremely minor.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 6, 2015)

Okay.  Okay.  I'll try it already.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## Montrovant (Mar 6, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


>



Bah, that's not Southern, it's universal!


----------



## 007 (Mar 6, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I have seen that. I remember someone commenting that Jennifer Grey was hardly recognizable since her obvious cosmetic surgery and Dirty Dancing days.

The things that guy was portrayed as making as welding art is very cool. I'd no doubt do something like that if I had piles and piles of things to weld together laying around. My problem is I don't like piles of things laying around outside. I'd need shed space for weld art stuff. Every time I get the Menards flyer I like to look at their pole shed prices, and they had a pretty good price on a 48'x96' building. I could probably fill it...


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 6, 2015)

Okay I've done several product searches using DuckDuckGo and so far am not seeing ads for those products yet.  So the experiment does seem to indicate that DuckDuckGo isn't tracking us as most search engines do.  I don't know yet if it can find all the wierd thngs or places I research yet, but so far so good.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 6, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


>



Wasn't that word made up by what's his bucket?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 6, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



No, it was Whatshisface.


----------



## Noomi (Mar 7, 2015)

Good evening all, hope everyone is well.

I haven't been online much as I have been dealing with some person issues. In short, I have been diagnosed with severe depression, possibly the result of long ago childhood sexual abuse. Started medication today and its making me feel ill. I have slept all day (after going to class this morning) and right now don't feel 'quite there'. This is one of the side effects - along with vomiting, headaches, dizziness etc. Should pass in a few days to a week. The drug will take up to a month to start working properly so I have to be patient. And things will probably get worse before they start to get better - silly how that works, huh?

My best friend and my lovely Tracy know and are helping me through it. My parents don't know because I have been through it with them before and sometimes you just can't talk to family.

If Foxy can put me on the prayer list that'd be awesome. I kind of need some kick thoughts coming my way. I have a long road ahead of me. 
Next week I see the doctor again, increase my medication and get referred to a counselor. Lets hope I can get better!!


----------



## Sherry (Mar 7, 2015)

Noomi, I give you a lot of credit for taking control and being proactive in addressing this issue. A lot of people would rather stay in denial and/or silently struggle through the pain. In the long run, you'll be healthier all around, and you will have healthier and more positive relationships. Positivity attracts positivity. I also have a strong feeling that somewhere down the road, you will have major influences on other people's lives by the example you will have set, and they will admire you and be inspired...this will build confidence and stronger self-esteem for them, as well as you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 7, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Chris in transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Ernie's friend and colleague Max,
Ernie for wellness, rest, and extra strength,
Noomi!!
Those in the dangerous cold zones,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Yarddog (Mar 7, 2015)

Noomi said:


> Good evening all, hope everyone is well.
> 
> I haven't been online much as I have been dealing with some person issues. In short, I have been diagnosed with severe depression, possibly the result of long ago childhood sexual abuse. Started medication today and its making me feel ill. I have slept all day (after going to class this morning) and right now don't feel 'quite there'. This is one of the side effects - along with vomiting, headaches, dizziness etc. Should pass in a few days to a week. The drug will take up to a month to start working properly so I have to be patient. And things will probably get worse before they start to get better - silly how that works, huh?
> 
> ...




Wish you the best Noom


----------



## Yarddog (Mar 7, 2015)

this was just a little bit cool


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 7, 2015)

Been busy the last few days, went up to Pueblo and out to Florence CO yesterday, may go back tomorrow as there is an item I might want to buy and one the wife wants badly, problem is both items combined could cost around $1000.   
Didn't sleep well last night and was up at 3:30 this morning, tried to go back to sleep for about an hour but no luck, finally got up so I wouldn't wake the wife.


----------



## 007 (Mar 7, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Right, I heard it was whatshisface too, only he was talking about a thingamajig.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 7, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  Looking across the weather maps this morning, it would appear that the weather is improving for all of us.  For those up there in the new ice age country, that is a very good thing.

A warm Coffee Shop welcome to Yarddog who is joining us for the first time this morning.   Welcome welcome.  Glad to see you joining right in.  The Coffee Shop is a long standing refuge from the sometimes contentiousness out there on the other threads, and those who choose to do so, will find a real sense of family here.

Your first timers complimentary beverage:


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 7, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Been busy the last few days, went up to Pueblo and out to Florence CO yesterday, may go back tomorrow as there is an item I might want to buy and one the wife wants badly, problem is both items combined could cost around $1000.
> Didn't sleep well last night and was up at 3:30 this morning, tried to go back to sleep for about an hour but no luck, finally got up so I wouldn't wake the wife.



So you aren't going to tell us what the items are?  

Sorry about not sleeping though.  I am in one of those disrupted sleep patterns.  If I stay up to 1 or 2 a.m. then I sleep well.  If I go to bed at a reasonable time though, I am awake every hour on the hour and do have more trouble getting back to sleep.  And that is going to be way worse when daylight savings time starts tonight.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 7, 2015)

Noomi said:


> Good evening all, hope everyone is well.
> 
> I haven't been online much as I have been dealing with some person issues. In short, I have been diagnosed with severe depression, possibly the result of long ago childhood sexual abuse. Started medication today and its making me feel ill. I have slept all day (after going to class this morning) and right now don't feel 'quite there'. This is one of the side effects - along with vomiting, headaches, dizziness etc. Should pass in a few days to a week. The drug will take up to a month to start working properly so I have to be patient. And things will probably get worse before they start to get better - silly how that works, huh?
> 
> ...



So sorry you're going through this Noomi, but so glad you are getting professional help.  Depression is real.  It disrupts lives.  It hurts physically, mentally, and emotionally.  And it is no laughing matter.  I get furious at people who pooh pooh it and tell people to just snap out of it.  We snap out of pity parties and bad attitudes.  Depression is a very different thing.

But you are definitely on the list and your Coffee Shop family will be pulling for you as we always have.


----------



## Yarddog (Mar 7, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Looking across the weather maps this morning, it would appear that the weather is improving for all of us.  For those up there in the new ice age country, that is a very good thing.
> 
> A warm Coffee Shop welcome to Yarddog who is joining us for the first time this morning.   Welcome welcome.  Glad to see you joining right in.  The Coffee Shop is a long standing refuge from the sometimes contentiousness out there on the other threads, and those who choose to do so, will find a real sense of family here.
> 
> Your first timers complimentary beverage:




Thank you,    I think i will,


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 7, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Been busy the last few days, went up to Pueblo and out to Florence CO yesterday, may go back tomorrow as there is an item I might want to buy and one the wife wants badly, problem is both items combined could cost around $1000.
> ...


The wife wants a cast brass antique Genish statue, she collects elephant items.
Similar to this one:






I want a Harpers Ferry 1803 rifled musket that one of the antique dealers in the same town has.  It's not an antique, it's actually a "commemorative" release that requires I only have to change out the patch box to make it authentic.  
This is an original:





The dealer is asking waaay too much for the musket so I'll let her know what the current going price is and offer cash.  If she says no then I walk.


----------



## 007 (Mar 7, 2015)

And so I am about to embark on the highlight of my day, a trip to WALMART...  ... but on the way home I'll stop in one of my favorite watering holes. Saturdays are usually pretty busy and there usually isn't a face I don't know. One of the things I like about small town living.

And that's what we do in Wisconsin when the ground is still covered with snow and we're all sick of winter... go to walmart then stop in the tavern... 

It is a beautiful day though. I have 40 on my thermometer and it's sunny. I bet the bar is hopping with people that just want to get out 'cause it's such a nice day.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 7, 2015)

Yarddog said:


> this was just a little bit cool



I love all the 'Got Talent" shows everywhere.  Remarkable stuff out there.


----------



## Sherry (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 7, 2015)

AGT or BGT or CGT, cast iron elephant sculptures, antique muskets, Wal-mart and watering holes.  Yep, just another normal day in the Coffee Shop.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 7, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> AGT or BGT or CGT, cast iron elephant sculptures, antique muskets, Wal-mart and watering holes.  Yep, just another normal day in the Coffee Shop.




And that's a good thing.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 7, 2015)

Noomi said:


> Good evening all, hope everyone is well.
> 
> I haven't been online much as I have been dealing with some person issues. In short, I have been diagnosed with severe depression, possibly the result of long ago childhood sexual abuse. Started medication today and its making me feel ill. I have slept all day (after going to class this morning) and right now don't feel 'quite there'. This is one of the side effects - along with vomiting, headaches, dizziness etc. Should pass in a few days to a week. The drug will take up to a month to start working properly so I have to be patient. And things will probably get worse before they start to get better - silly how that works, huh?
> 
> ...



Humans are a very accommodating species Noomi, we can take a lot of difficult trials and emerge better on the other end.  People do overcome abuses of many types and it doesn't have to condemn them to a repeat of history.  Something in your present is triggering your depression too.  Hope the current stress is resolved quickly.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 7, 2015)

Noomi said:


> Good evening all, hope everyone is well.
> 
> I haven't been online much as I have been dealing with some person issues. In short, I have been diagnosed with severe depression, possibly the result of long ago childhood sexual abuse. Started medication today and its making me feel ill. I have slept all day (after going to class this morning) and right now don't feel 'quite there'. This is one of the side effects - along with vomiting, headaches, dizziness etc. Should pass in a few days to a week. The drug will take up to a month to start working properly so I have to be patient. And things will probably get worse before they start to get better - silly how that works, huh?
> 
> ...




Noomi....my thoughts and prayers are with you.  I worked for years as a therapist and I have worked with many, many people with similar issues. 

The best clinical results are achieved with exactly what you are doing...medication and therapy.  Most depression is a combination of endogenous factors (brain chemistry) and situational stressors and/or life events. 

Please remember you have control over how you choose to address the situation, and there are always, always options.    Please reach out to people you trust and who care about you.  Social isolation is never good.  If your friend Tracy fits the bill then that's great. 

Noomi, the fact you can talk about this openly is also a very positive sign.  My guess is you are a strong person.  If you stick to a plan that feels right to you, stay socially engaged, and remember you have options and control....you will win....and the asshole who hurt you is and always will be  a loser.


----------



## Noomi (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words, guys. 
Currently I am at home waiting for the effects of my second pill to kick in. No fun waiting for the next day of nausea and dizziness and confusion. Hard keeping it from my parents, especially the fact that while I can just about type this, I cannot care for myself in other ways. I cannot drive, or cook, or even hang clothes on the line without having to think about what I am doing. So weird! Thankfully once my body becomes used to the pills it will not be so affected. 

I have a karate tournament next Sunday and I still hope to make it down there. Whether I am unbalanced and wobbly and confused or not, I want to give it a go. Can't give up, must soldier on!!

Oh, and if anyone has some nice, warm weather, could you send me some? Its bloody cold here!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 7, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening all, hope everyone is well.
> ...



Very well said WQ (and also Sherry and Save.)  I don't know if I was ever sexually abused but I grew up as a battered child--physically, verbally, emotionally.  And yes, that does create a lot of issues to deal with.  Everything you said to deal with it is very true.  And can make us whole.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 7, 2015)

Noomi said:


> Thanks for the kind words, guys.
> Currently I am at home waiting for the effects of my second pill to kick in. No fun waiting for the next day of nausea and dizziness and confusion. Hard keeping it from my parents, especially the fact that while I can just about type this, I cannot care for myself in other ways. I cannot drive, or cook, or even hang clothes on the line without having to think about what I am doing. So weird! Thankfully once my body becomes used to the pills it will not be so affected.
> 
> I have a karate tournament next Sunday and I still hope to make it down there. Whether I am unbalanced and wobbly and confused or not, I want to give it a go. Can't give up, must soldier on!!
> ...



It's cold there already?   I thought that was a June, July, August thing.  I wish I could bottle up some of our warmer days here and send down to you.  We still need a lot more snow before summer.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 7, 2015)

I just tweeted the Queen on Twitter. I said "Dear Mrs Queen, can I please have a knighthood if I promise to protect the realm from Dragons"
I do not think it is really the Queen because of the things she says, but if its a spoof its a good one because she has more than 1 million followers.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 7, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> I just tweeted the Queen on Twitter. I said "Dear Mrs Queen, can I please have a knighthood if I promise to protect the realm from Dragons"
> I do not think it is really the Queen because of the things she says, but if its a spoof its a good one because she has more than 1 million followers.



Well TK used to be our dragon slayer but he doesn't come around much any more.  So if you don't make the cut on the Queen's team, you can have the job here in the Coffee Shop.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 7, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I just tweeted the Queen on Twitter. I said "Dear Mrs Queen, can I please have a knighthood if I promise to protect the realm from Dragons"
> ...



Thanks Foxy. If anyone is on twitter you can find the(probably  spoof ) queen under the name 'Elisabeth Winsor'


----------



## Big Black Dog (Mar 7, 2015)

Going to NC late next month to attend my brother's third wedding.  Going to be getting me some of that that fantastic Carolina-style pork bar-b-que.  Haven't been back to NC in a good many years so it will be good to catch up on things with everybody down there.  As far as my brother goes, I think he's nuts.  He has twin boys.  He's marrying a lady that has four children.  That will be a total of six kids and of course his new bride and himself.  Neither he or his bride are employed.  I guess they plan on living on love.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 7, 2015)

Noomi said:


> Good evening all, hope everyone is well.
> 
> I haven't been online much as I have been dealing with some person issues. In short, I have been diagnosed with severe depression, possibly the result of long ago childhood sexual abuse. Started medication today and its making me feel ill. I have slept all day (after going to class this morning) and right now don't feel 'quite there'. This is one of the side effects - along with vomiting, headaches, dizziness etc. Should pass in a few days to a week. The drug will take up to a month to start working properly so I have to be patient. And things will probably get worse before they start to get better - silly how that works, huh?
> 
> ...


Good luck dealing with your condition, Noomi.  Seems to me your determination to keep competing, losing weight, and making your own life are definitely the right direction.  Chin up, and keep your powder dry, young lady!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 7, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Going to NC late next month to attend my brother's third wedding.  Going to be getting me some of that that fantastic Carolina-style pork bar-b-que.  Haven't been back to NC in a good many years so it will be good to catch up on things with everybody down there.  As far as my brother goes, I think he's nuts.  He has twin boys.  He's marrying a lady that has four children.  That will be a total of six kids and of course his new bride and himself.  Neither he or his bride are employed.  I guess they plan on living on love.


Easy to starve the entire family on "love", BBD.  You have a good trip.  Are you and the Mrs. taking the BBD-mobile?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 7, 2015)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Did he happen to mention the hoobadoobie?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 7, 2015)

Well, comparatively, I'm sure some of you would disagree, but the weather here sucks.  Rain, I can handle.  But rain with blustery wind...not so much.  Even the ceremonial start of the Iditarod in Anchorage sucked hugely because the small amount of snow they managed to cart downtown just melted and became slush under the onslaught of rain and warm temperatures.
Spring break this coming week.  As usual, I have dozens for projects I have put off so that I can keep up with my school work.  As long as I can stay focused, I think I'll get a good amount of work done on several.  I'm preparing for a yard sale, and one of my co-workers wants to put some of our stuff on Etsy.
I hope y'all are doing well and are happy, healthy, and comfortable with your lives.


----------



## Sherry (Mar 7, 2015)

Don't forget...


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 7, 2015)

I know Sherry.  I know.  I hate, hate HATE daylight savings time, at least in the first weeks.  My sleep schedule isn't all that sane anyway, and DST screws it up in a major way for months.  The New Mexico legislature is actually pondering a bill that would put us on standard or DST year round.  I might have to bake them brownies or something and send up to Santa Fe if they actually do it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 7, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Sunshine,
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Chris in transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Ernie's friend and colleague Max,
Ernie for wellness, rest, and extra strength,
Those in the dangerous cold zones,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## 007 (Mar 7, 2015)

Wow... really early for Foxy to be signing off... 

Anyway... here's a little something for those that might be a little computer challenged, gleaned from an email from Ma...

SENIORS & COMPUTERS
As we Silver Surfers know, sometimes we have trouble with our computers.
Yesterday, I had a problem, so I called Joe, the 11 year old next door, whose bedroom looks like Mission Control, and asked him to come over.
Joe clicked a couple of buttons and solved the problem.
As he was walking away, I called after him, 'So, what was wrong?
He replied, 'It was an ID ten T error’.
I didn't want to appear stupid, but nonetheless inquired, 'An, ID ten T error? What's that?....In case I need to fix it again.'
Joe grinned...'Haven't you ever heard of an ID ten T error before?
'No,' I replied.
'Write it down,' he said, 'and I think you'll figure it out.'
So I wrote down: 

ID10T

I used to like Joe ...
If you're not a Senior yet, then send this to someone who is.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 8, 2015)

Been a couple of days since I posted here....
Max is doing well. Lori has managed to leave him at home since the surgery, but I have a feeling I'll see him at Doc's this afternoon. There's only so much stimulus to be had from video games. The rest of us are stepping up with extra hours and duties.
Even me! On Thursday (my day off), I opened at 1 and left about 3PM. I managed a short nap and a rib eye with baked potato before heading back with my "Security" shirt on. I stayed 'til 4 AM.
Now, to look at me, you wouldn't think I would be a good candidate for a bouncer. Hell I weigh in at 135.
But, I am actually quite good at negotiating peaceful solutions and if the defecation were to hit the whirling blades, there is always that barely perceptible bulge at my right hip.
Long night Friday too, but was out of there about 11 last night.
The bronchitis is a lot better. Not gone, but no fever and no 1/2 hour coughing fits waking up the wife at 4 AM. Nasty headache this morning, though.


----------



## alan1 (Mar 8, 2015)

007 said:


> Wow... really early for Foxy to be signing off...
> 
> Anyway... here's a little something for those that might be a little computer challenged, gleaned from an email from Ma...
> 
> ...


I work in IT and we use that term all the time.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 8, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Been a couple of days since I posted here....
> Max is doing well. Lori has managed to leave him at home since the surgery, but I have a feeling I'll see him at Doc's this afternoon. There's only so much stimulus to be had from video games. The rest of us are stepping up with extra hours and duties.
> Even me! On Thursday (my day off), I opened at 1 and left about 3PM. I managed a short nap and a rib eye with baked potato before heading back with my "Security" shirt on. I stayed 'til 4 AM.
> Now, to look at me, you wouldn't think I would be a good candidate for a bouncer. Hell I weigh in at 135.
> ...



Wait, are you trying to say that video games are not enough to keep someone occupied at home alone?  I think you may have the wrong games!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 8, 2015)

Good morning everybody, what very little is left of it even in the Mountain Zone.  Have I mentioned that I hate daylight savings time?  I'm sure I haven't yet today--at USMB anyway.  

Anyhow we're back from the early church service followed by a great brunch, and now settled in for the afternoon.  I'm with Montrovant though--a really good video game can keep me engrossed for hours and I would enjoy having a good excuse to be able to do that for hours.

I signed off early last night so I could go to bed a couple of hours earlier to see if that would cut down on the 'jet lag' from DST.  And I think it did help but I won't be quite myself for some time I fear.  My biological clock seems to be pretty well set in stone and it doesn't shift gears easily.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 8, 2015)

Went to bed at 10 pm, woke up at 10 am (actually 11 since I forgot to spring forward), guess I needed the sleep.  Went to La Junta then Lamar yesterday pretty much for a drive.  Stopped at Bent's Fort amongst antique/junk stores and picked up some reenacting items, might have paid a little more but I'd rather give the money to the fort than anyone else.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 8, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Been a couple of days since I posted here....
> ...



Ha ! I play computer games that are more fun than Doom 3. I tweet the famous on twitter. I just tweeted president Putin with the following message.
 " Putin, stop buzzing Britain with bombers , or I am going to loose my temper with you".


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 8, 2015)

I have found something else to fill up my days of retirement. There is a new film channel in England that started yesterday. It is called 'movies4men' and it is non stop action films. I watched it all day yesterday and saw several war films I had never seen before, and today it is all cowboy films.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 8, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> I have found something else to fill up my days of retirement. There is a new film channel in England that started yesterday. It is called 'movies4men' and it is non stop action films. I watched it all day yesterday and saw several war films I had never seen before, and today it is all cowboy films.


One of the things I do is volunteer at national, state and city parks, historical sites.   I do historical representations and help with things like maintaining their computer systems, minor maintenance, some woodworking (making old toys and other items they sell in their gift shops).  
As an older reenactor I no longer do military representations, I do the old retired gentleman hanging out in the tavern relating past exploits in the field and the bed........


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 8, 2015)

Didn't mention it but a few days ago I hopped in the wifes Prius, started it up and it started chugging......  Knew right away what it was.  The Prius suffers from a minor malady, the throttle body/throttle plate will get "gunked up" causing the throttle plate to stick.  Simply had to pull the air filter cover, spray the throttle body and plate with cleaner, scrub it with a nylon bristle pipe cleaner and it's almost like new again.  I know all of this because I had to look it up (cause and fix) and do it a year and a half ago.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 8, 2015)

That reminded me, a few weeks back was behind a guy in an older car with a bumper sticker just above the exhaust pipe that read; "Prius repellant".


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 8, 2015)

Is your Prius a hybrid Ringel?  Are all Priuses hybrids? I'm unfamiliar with that particular beast.  And is the malady you describe typical of the hybrid?  The reason I ask is sooner or later Hombre and I will need a new vehicle and are still debating what to get.  We've been driving Subarus since the 1980's, and they have served us as well as anybody could expect from any car.  So is it time to change?  And if gasoline goes back up to $4/gallon or thereabouts, do we want to go with a hybrid for our next vehicle?


----------



## Sherry (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 8, 2015)

It was so nice out today, like 45 degrees at least in the sun.  I dragged my grill out of the snow (which took a lot of work - it was frozen after being buried in snow for so long).  I cleaned it all up yesterday and reseasoned it, and I made hamburgers on the grill.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 8, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Been a couple of days since I posted here....
> ...


I probably should have qualified that... Max requires reality and intellectual endeavors to be happy. He is not a gamer, but will occasionally play a game his kids, 10,8 and 4, play. Not a whole lot of intellectual stimulus for him in the Legend of Zelda or Super Mario.

Lori did convince him to stay home. When she left, he was fixing dinner for the kids, propped up on a stool with his crutches at the ready.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 8, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Is your Prius a hybrid Ringel?  Are all Priuses hybrids? I'm unfamiliar with that particular beast.  And is the malady you describe typical of the hybrid?  The reason I ask is sooner or later Hombre and I will need a new vehicle and are still debating what to get.  We've been driving Subarus since the 1980's, and they have served us as well as anybody could expect from any car.  So is it time to change?  And if gasoline goes back up to $4/gallon or thereabouts, do we want to go with a hybrid for our next vehicle?


The Prius is basically the first successful hybrid and the newer ones are much better with the hybrid technology.  Ours is a 2004 and we didn't have this problem until 2013 so basically it's the older models and we've put quite a few miles on it.
So far we've haven't had to change out the original battery pack and I've had it tested every year since 2012, we did have to change out the water pump and we just had a problem that I think was related to the accident when we hit something on the highway but wasn't caught by the adjuster.  Over all it's been a great car and with the hatchback and the fact the rear seats will lay flat means there's lots of room.   Depending on how you drive will determine whether you get the mileage they claim, we get an average of about 48 miles per gallon but I have a bit of a lead foot with quick starts.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 9, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, and Sheila's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Chris in transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Ernie's friend and colleague Max,
Ernie for wellness, rest, and extra strength,
Those in the dangerous cold zones,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## 007 (Mar 9, 2015)

alan1 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow... really early for Foxy to be signing off...
> ...


Back in the late 70's when I worked for IBM repairing office products, I had one place that was filled with secretaries at desks hammering away on Selectrics. Once when I was there a gal thought she was cute and said to me, "this machine makes mistakes, can you do anything to fix that?" I replied, "no, that's usually caused by a lose nut on the keyboard." She didn't get it until I walked away...


----------



## 007 (Mar 9, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> It was so nice out today, like 45 degrees at least in the sun.  I dragged my grill out of the snow (which took a lot of work - it was frozen after being buried in snow for so long).  I cleaned it all up yesterday and reseasoned it, and I made hamburgers on the grill.


I gave my grill to my son last year. It wasn't all that nice of a grill, it was a walmart cheapie and was given to me, but it still cooked nice. But just in the last couple weeks I have been thinking it's time for a new grill. I've been wanting to grill something myself, Chris. I miss that flavor. It's been super nice here too, lots of snow melting. Maybe I'll go grill shopping today. I have a rebate certificate from Menards for $46 and change from the portable garage I bought. Maybe I'll use that towards a new grill.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm doing my happy dance this morning and as a result I keep spilling my coffee.  The reason I am so happy is because I saw some Robins yesterday when I was driving into town and this morning I have seen Robins in my yard.  When I see Robins I consider it the first day of spring.  So, the long, cold winter has ended and it's spring!!!  Our snow is beginning to melt and I hope to see it all gone before too much longer.  Free coffee for everybody today in celebration of seeing Robins.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 9, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  Another beautiful day here on the high desert.  We didn't get nearly enough snowpack this winter - yet again - but I decided to quit fretting about that and accept something I can't change.  It seems silly to not enjoy a beautiful day just because we aren't having needed 'bad weather'.  

Hombre is sitting here dreading a dental appointment at noon.  It's just a routine visit and cleaning.  If that was all I was facing at the dentist I would be thrilled.  My next visit will involve two root canals and crowns.  

So far it has been an okay Monday.  Hope everybody is looking forward to a good week.  And I'm off to the kitchen for more coffee. . .


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 9, 2015)

I am killing time, with some things to do on this day off and amongst them is trying to find the time to finish binging with the last 4 episodes and final season of _The Fall_. [NTFX]    I have really enjoyed this two-season chiller. Taking place in Ireland and starring a fave of mine, Gillian Anderson, as the head detective searching for the serial killer. This is my favorite kind of suspense, a _mood, character-driven_, rather than special effects, type of production.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 9, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> I'm doing my happy dance this morning and as a result I keep spilling my coffee.  The reason I am so happy is because I saw some Robins yesterday when I was driving into town and this morning I have seen Robins in my yard.  When I see Robins I consider it the first day of spring.  So, the long, cold winter has ended and it's spring!!!  Our snow is beginning to melt and I hope to see it all gone before too much longer.  Free coffee for everybody today in celebration of seeing Robins.


Yeah, our robins returned yesterday also. 
Got about 2 hours of sleep, woke up ultra-sinusy and my mid back was killing me, finally went back to bed at 6am and got up at 9:30.  Think I'll make an appointment with the Chiro.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 9, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> I am killing time, with some things to do on this day off and amongst them is trying to find the time to finish binging with the last 4 episodes and final season of _The Fall_. [NTFX]    I have really enjoyed this two-season chiller. Taking place in Ireland and starring a fave of mine, Gillian Anderson, as the head detective searching for the serial killer. This is my favorite kind of suspense, a _mood, character-driven_, rather than special effects, type of production.



Amen on the special effects stuff.  One of my favorite genres was the battle of the wits between the investigator or reporter or detective and the suspect or the great courtroom scenes.  But any more, instead of intelligent and creative writing that makes you really think, they depend on special effects or the 'terrorist' aspect where the bad guy is going after the wife or kids and that becomes the plot instead of the battle of wits.

I don't watch so many of those kinds of programs any more because I just can't tolerate the gratuitous violence, blood, and gore that they seem compelled to write into them.

I used to love the old Columbo series.  No blood and gore.  Just a really creative murder and then the figuring it all out.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 9, 2015)

Good morning afternoon, Coffee shoppers! 68 here in Foley at 12:15, headed for 72 with a 50/50 shot of rain. Cloudy and rainy all week with highs in the low 70's and lows in the 50's. It should clear up by the week end.
Megan has a damned kidney stone and won't be in so the wife will be behind the bar till about 5 when Jessica can get in. Damn! I need more people I can call and get in on short notice.
The wife and I can draw beers and pour a rum and Coke, but we ain't mixologists.

Poker tonight. I really need to take a pot or 2.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 9, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > I'm doing my happy dance this morning and as a result I keep spilling my coffee.  The reason I am so happy is because I saw some Robins yesterday when I was driving into town and this morning I have seen Robins in my yard.  When I see Robins I consider it the first day of spring.  So, the long, cold winter has ended and it's spring!!!  Our snow is beginning to melt and I hope to see it all gone before too much longer.  Free coffee for everybody today in celebration of seeing Robins.
> ...


I feel for ya. My bronchitis is much better, so the chest feels better, but I still have the back pain that I've had for 42 years now. I barely notice it until I aggravate it somehow. Now if I can just get rid of this headache I've had for 4 days....


----------



## peach174 (Mar 9, 2015)

Morning

It has been really nice here. I am looking for our humming birds, but they are still a no show. Maybe in a couple of days or so.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 9, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


I figure with all the "walking" I've been doing (antique and junk store shopping) plus working out on the elliptical threw the back out again, low and mid back.  Have a Chiro appointment tomorrow morning.  Like you I've been dealing with this for over 40 years but it's gotten worse over the last 10 years but mine hurts all the time to some degree or another. 
It's been quite warm here the last few days, almost all the snow is gone and things are starting to bloom, been using the sinus rinse and nasal spray quite frequently.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 9, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > I am killing time, with some things to do on this day off and amongst them is trying to find the time to finish binging with the last 4 episodes and final season of _The Fall_. [NTFX]    I have really enjoyed this two-season chiller. Taking place in Ireland and starring a fave of mine, Gillian Anderson, as the head detective searching for the serial killer. This is my favorite kind of suspense, a _mood, character-driven_, rather than special effects, type of production.
> ...



You just have to find the right shows.  

I don't watch a lot of police procedural or courtroom drama types, but they are out there.  And there's always the Brit shows like The Fall to watch.  I really have enjoyed Sherlock, with Benedict Cumberbach, and I was a fan of Luther with Idris Elba (although that may have been too violent for your tastes).  With US shows, I enjoy Castle, which is a generally lighthearted police mystery show.

I also think that a show like Columbo didn't necessarily avoid blood or gore because the creators wanted to keep away from it; the rules governing public broadcasting were more stringent when it aired.  Given the looser rules today, perhaps the showrunners would have added some of the blood and gore you dislike.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 9, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



So I prefer the days when it was not necessary to use all the blood and gore to make the point.  I really don't care HOW we came to the point that all the graphic violence became the norm.  I don't like it.  And I'm not gonna watch it.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 9, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



But you can still find shows without all of the graphic violence, or at least less of it than others.  Television watching just takes a lot more effort with the billion different options out there.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 9, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Oh I watch a lot of television.  We have five television sets in our house and they are all on cable and they all get used.  I don't feel the least bit deprived.  But most of the movies I prefer are the older ones with great character development, terrific acting, and strong story lines that don't use or need all the high tech special effects, violence, blood, and gore.  Ditto for most television I watch outside of the competition shows and news that makes up the bulk of my TV watching these days.

When television starts using great story lines, great character development, and great acting without all the special effects, gratuitous violence, blood, and gore or people behaving toward each other like some on message boards behave, then they'll get a lot more of my business.  For now I just look elsewhere for entertainment.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 9, 2015)

I think there is a way to portray violence and get the point across without being graphic.  One of our favorite movies is "Where Eagles Dare"--Richard Burton - Clint Eastwood.  You don't get much more violent than this movie is--lots of hand to hand combat, machine guns, automatic rifles, bombs, explosives, etc. etc. etc.--and you are fully aware of everything that is happening, but there is absolutely no gratuitous shock factor where you have to listen to people screaming in agony for minutes, witness torture, and see the blood spurting.  All the violence is necessary to the plot without having to get really graphic.  Extremely well done.  And an extremely entertaining movie.


----------



## 007 (Mar 9, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Morning
> 
> It has been really nice here. I am looking for our humming birds, but they are still a no show. Maybe in a couple of days or so.


LOOK AT THAT LITTLE FART CAKE...


----------



## 007 (Mar 9, 2015)

It has been SOOOOO beautiful here lately, and they say there's MORE COMING! I'm just bustin'... I spend as much time outside as I can. One thing I did today was back the GMC out of the shop for the first time in 3 years and washed the dust off it. I REALLY, REALLY wanted to cruise it around town but, it still needs a front end alignment, and I'm not going to cup the tread on the tires, so, I have to be patient. But here she is... I'm falling in love with it all over again... it's such a FUN truck to drive... can't wait... but also did some much needed picking up, putting away and sweeping in the shop, thank God my back didn't bother me at all today...


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 9, 2015)

007 said:


> It has been SOOOOO beautiful here lately, and they say there's MORE COMING! I'm just bustin'... I spend as much time outside as I can. One thing I did today was back the GMC out of the shop for the first time in 3 years and washed the dust off it. I REALLY, REALLY wanted to cruise it around town but, it still needs a front end alignment, and I'm not going to cup the tread on the tires, so, I have to be patient. But here she is... I'm falling in love with it all over again... it's such a FUN truck to drive... can't wait... but also did some much needed picking up, putting away and sweeping in the shop, thank God my back didn't bother me at all today...



It's beautiful!!   And re that back, that is why I really REALLY urge people to get a second and third opinion before opting for surgery.  Back when I was working work comp, one back expert I depended on here in Albuquerque was a doctor who ran training sessions for us here in Albuquerque.  One thing he emphasized was that most back pain, no matter how severe, will get better with or without surgery.  But surgery that doesn't correct the problem will almost invariably create new problems.  So for whatever it is worth. . . .


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 9, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Not a TV show fan but I do like good (and some not so good) movies.  The blood guts and gore movies I've never really liked though if done properly it can show what has been done without showing the actual mutilation as was done in The Patriot.  The scene where Gibson and his two young sons bushwack the Brits taking his oldest son to be hanged.  At the end of the fight it shows him bludgeoning a British soldier with a hatchet, you don't see the soldier being killed but you do see Mel getting covered in blood (but not gore).
Given that I grew up on old westerns and shows like Combat.  What's funny is one of my favorite westerns is total fantasy, absolutely historically incorrect in so many ways but its reminiscent of the old westerns and that movie is Silverado, peole are killed but no blood, guts and gore.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 9, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



There aren't many Mel Gibson movies that he directs that I like because so many of them I believe are unnecessarily graphically violent.  But I enjoy him immensely in the comedies.  "Maverick" for instance was a really great movie.   And despite his personal problems and personal controversies, I thought he would have made a great Rhett Butler in a remake of "Gone With the Wind."


----------



## Sherry (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## alan1 (Mar 9, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> It was so nice out today, like 45 degrees at least in the sun.  I dragged my grill out of the snow (which took a lot of work - it was frozen after being buried in snow for so long).  I cleaned it all up yesterday and reseasoned it, and I made hamburgers on the grill.


I'm hurt that you didn't invite me over for burgers.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Mar 9, 2015)

Still doing my happy dance!  Today was the warmest day here since December 26th.  More warm days to follow.


----------



## 007 (Mar 9, 2015)

Just made me a dozen jumbo shrimp and ATE THEM ALL. Used a recipe from online for the batter, and used my little Fry Daddy deep fryer. When I see the 16 to 20 bags of jumbo shrimp in the store, I buy a couple. Holy cow are they good... and am I ever FULL...


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 9, 2015)

Sherry said:


>



No dear.  But you should pretend that it is until morning.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 9, 2015)

007 said:


> Just made me a dozen jumbo shrimp and ATE THEM ALL. Used a recipe from online for the batter, and used my little Fry Daddy deep fryer. When I see the 16 to 20 bags of jumbo shrimp in the store, I buy a couple. Holy cow are they good... and am I ever FULL...



I LOVE shrimp, especially well seasoned battered and fried jumbo shrimp.  Why do you find bags of shrimp there?  We can hardly find it at all here and when we can get them, they want an arm and a leg.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 9, 2015)

I was reading on Facebook a little while ago. . .who was the genius who decided the time change should happen at 2 a.m. on Sunday morning?  Why not at 4 p.m. on Friday afternoon and give us a whole weekend to adjust?


----------



## Sherry (Mar 9, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Just made me a dozen jumbo shrimp and ATE THEM ALL. Used a recipe from online for the batter, and used my little Fry Daddy deep fryer. When I see the 16 to 20 bags of jumbo shrimp in the store, I buy a couple. Holy cow are they good... and am I ever FULL...
> ...



Weird...I just saw this commercial and started craving shrimp cocktail, then I saw this post.


----------



## alan1 (Mar 9, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> I figure with all the "walking" I've been doing (antique and junk store shopping) plus working out on the elliptical threw the back out again, low and mid back.  Have a Chiro appointment tomorrow morning.  Like you I've been dealing with this for over 40 years but it's gotten worse over the last 10 years but mine hurts all the time to some degree or another.
> It's been quite warm here the last few days, almost all the snow is gone and things are starting to bloom, been using the sinus rinse and nasal spray quite frequently.


Must have been the weekend for the return of back problems. Although, these days I'm never sure if it is my back or my leg.  A few months ago, I thought it was my hip bothering me but the MRI showed a herniated disc pushing on the spinal chord manifesting the pain in my hip.  This weekend my lower leg wasn't exactly in pain, just uncomfortable.  Was it the herniated disc/spinal chord, or my actual leg causing the issue?  I don't know.

I'm also getting annoyed with the numbness that runs from about mid-thigh all the way down into my toes, it doesn't seem to be getting better.  That is caused by the herniated disc and the doctor said it would take a while to improve.  I suppose numbness is probably better than pain.  My leg and foot just don't seem to act right sometimes when I am walking.  I'm not sure how to properly describe it, but my foot feels "floppy", like it doesn't quite land right while walking, like I have a loss of motor control.  It's very aggravating.

Unlike you, Ringal, walking seems to improve my overall situation, but I sit at a desk for most of my working hours.  I have to keep reminding myself to get up and walk for a few minutes.
I won't go to a chiro, I see them as little more than witch-doctors and so does the AMA (but with softer language than mine).


----------



## mdk (Mar 9, 2015)

Evening folks. I hope everyone had a wonderful day. I have a sneaking suspicion I'll be in bed early tonight. I tweaked my back and I slept awfully last night. Ugh, when did I get old? lol.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 9, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Well the ad it played for me was a GoDaddy website commercial but I assume the ad it played for you involved shrimp?

Have you ever had those unexplainable moments that you KNEW who was calling or thought of the person before you picked up the phone?  Somebody you had not thought of in ages and certainly didn't expect to call?   It is those kinds of things that makes me believe in some kind of spiritual or telepathic energy that we sometimes have available to us.

And every now and then I see one of those posts that is such an eerie coincidence to something I was thinking or getting ready to post or whatever that it makes me wonder if we don't connect in some kind of telepathic ways just every once in awhile.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 9, 2015)

alan1 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I figure with all the "walking" I've been doing (antique and junk store shopping) plus working out on the elliptical threw the back out again, low and mid back.  Have a Chiro appointment tomorrow morning.  Like you I've been dealing with this for over 40 years but it's gotten worse over the last 10 years but mine hurts all the time to some degree or another.
> ...



I think there are chiropractors and then there are chiropractors.  And I agree there are some real quacks out there.  But our HMO doctors have some chiropractic specialists that they have referred people to when symptoms suggested it could help. When Hombre's back goes out he is usually pretty handicapped for two or three or more days.  But one morning he did something to his back just as we were getting ready to leave on a critical working road trip.  He was in incapacitating pain and it would have cost us a small fortune if he couldn't make the trip.  So he swallowed hard and called a chiropractor that had been recommended to us.  One treatment and he was still a little sore, but he was good to go.  So sometimes it does help.


----------



## Sherry (Mar 9, 2015)

alan1 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I figure with all the "walking" I've been doing (antique and junk store shopping) plus working out on the elliptical threw the back out again, low and mid back.  Have a Chiro appointment tomorrow morning.  Like you I've been dealing with this for over 40 years but it's gotten worse over the last 10 years but mine hurts all the time to some degree or another.
> ...



I never had a positive opinion of chiropractors. Then the summer before my son's freshman year, he had to get a physical to participate in the marching band. He was diagnosed with scoliosis. I felt so bad because I thought he was just slouching due a big growth spurt and being so tall, and I would scold him to stand up straight. After 6 months of regular visits to a chiropractor, it was significantly improved. Now he only needs to continue his back exercises, and go for the occasional adjustment to keep it in line. I appreciate that man so much for fixing what could have turned into a serious health issue for my son.


----------



## Sherry (Mar 9, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Was it the ad with Jon Lovitz poolside holding a tray of monster shrimp cocktail??


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 9, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



No.  Just an actor--I can't remember his name--holding a drink.  There was a pool in the background though.

Edit:  Okay I just looked up Jon Lovitz and he was the guy with the drink.


----------



## alan1 (Mar 9, 2015)

007 said:


> Just made me a dozen jumbo shrimp and ATE THEM ALL. Used a recipe from online for the batter, and used my little Fry Daddy deep fryer. When I see the 16 to 20 bags of jumbo shrimp in the store, I buy a couple. Holy cow are they good... and am I ever FULL...


For people that don't know, the number they use for shrimp (16 to 20 in this case) is the approximate number of shrimp in a pound.  16 to 20 are large, if you ate a dozen, that is over half a pound.  There is a grocery store around my neck of the woods that (very) occasionally has 4 to 6 count shrimp.  In other words, one shrimp is a quarter pound or slightly less.  When I see those, I'll buy them and invite my kids over for dinner and cook them on the grill.


----------



## Sherry (Mar 9, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Look again at what he's holding when they zoom in.


----------



## alan1 (Mar 9, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Weird...I just saw this commercial and started craving shrimp cocktail, then I saw this post.


There is a Mexican restaurant down the street from my house that serves a similar looking shrimp cocktail, but about 3 times that size.  It's listed as an appetizer, but it's a meal.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 9, 2015)

mdk said:


> Evening folks. I hope everyone had a wonderful day. I have a sneaking suspicion I'll be in bed early tonight. I tweaked my back and I slept awfully last night. Ugh, when did I get old? lol.



So sorry for your pain mdk but you are in very good company in the Coffee Shop.  At times because so many of us seem to have back issues, I thought if we renamed this place it would be Bad Back Bungalow.


----------



## mdk (Mar 9, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Evening folks. I hope everyone had a wonderful day. I have a sneaking suspicion I'll be in bed early tonight. I tweaked my back and I slept awfully last night. Ugh, when did I get old? lol.
> ...



Catchy name, I like it. This happened a couple years ago and subsided after a couple days. I've been hitting the gym pretty hard lately so that may be a factor as well. Thanks for the well wishes btw. Cheers!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 9, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Okay.  My computer and USMB don't always get along well for whatever reason.  So I went to Youtube and typed in Jon Lovitz Godaddy commercial and saw the video and this time it did zoom in on the shrimp cocktail.


----------



## alan1 (Mar 9, 2015)

Sherry said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Did you ever consider a physical therapist?

The reason I ask that question is because I know lots of people that go to a chiro over and over for years on end.  Some years less often than other years, but they *never* stop going.  I know just as many people that have gone to a physical therapist (AMA accepted) and they were cured enough to stop going after a period of time.


----------



## Sherry (Mar 9, 2015)

alan1 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



His spine needs to stay aligned through adjustments, and that requires a chiropractor.


----------



## alan1 (Mar 9, 2015)

Sherry said:


> His spine needs to stay aligned through adjustments, and that requires a chiropractor.


Has a medically educated physical therapist/doctor told you that?
Or did a chiropractor without a medical degree tell you that?


----------



## Sherry (Mar 9, 2015)

alan1 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > His spine needs to stay aligned through adjustments, and that requires a chiropractor.
> ...



I'm a responsible mom...thanks for your concern.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 9, 2015)

alan1 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I figure with all the "walking" I've been doing (antique and junk store shopping) plus working out on the elliptical threw the back out again, low and mid back.  Have a Chiro appointment tomorrow morning.  Like you I've been dealing with this for over 40 years but it's gotten worse over the last 10 years but mine hurts all the time to some degree or another.
> ...


There are "holistic" Chiros who claim they can cure the common cold then there are Medical Chiropractors (went to medical school) and the ones in between, kinda like a Nurse Practitioner.  The AMA no longer looks at Chiropractic medicine the same way it used to when it was in it's infancy besides I generally take what the AMA says with a block of salt as they're more interested in maintaining their "status" and medical supremacy then actually serving the public.


----------



## 007 (Mar 9, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Just made me a dozen jumbo shrimp and ATE THEM ALL. Used a recipe from online for the batter, and used my little Fry Daddy deep fryer. When I see the 16 to 20 bags of jumbo shrimp in the store, I buy a couple. Holy cow are they good... and am I ever FULL...
> ...


I get these bags of shrimp at walmart. You have to check the freezer each time to see if they have the 16-20 count bags though. Half the time they don't, and I suppose they are a little pricey, but when you think about it, it's still cheaper than had you gone out to eat and had them, and then gotten only half as many. I don't eat out much. When I get a hankerin' for something, I usually just buy it and cook it at home. I mixed up a batter for them from an online recipe, had onion powder, garlic powder, sugar, salt and pepper in it for seasoning. It was really good I thought.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 9, 2015)

Greetings, All!
Been busy.  Glad to see everyone and everything is normal in the CS!  My buddy and I had a quiet celebration of my BD.  I was surprised he remembered, my partner certainly did not.  We had clams marinara for dinner and some astoundingly artistic cupcakes for dessert.
I managed to rack up my back pretty badly Friday.  It was rainy and the wind was pretty hefty.  I had to go up an 8' ladder and slipped on the bottom step coming back down.  Fell on my back but didn't think much about it.  By morning, I was getting some pretty sharp "twinges".  By the time I got ready to go back to work the next day, my back kept seizing up.  I've been using alternating heat and cold treatments, but if I bend just the right way, I seize up again.  If this pain doesn't start to abate soon, I will be visiting my chiropractor. 
Still no additional new babies, although some of my "ladies" are ginormous.  Here are a couple of pictures of last Monday's arrivals.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 10, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Greetings, All!
> Been busy.  Glad to see everyone and everything is normal in the CS!  My buddy and I had a quiet celebration of my BD.  I was surprised he remembered, my partner certainly did not.  We had clams marinara for dinner and some astoundingly artistic cupcakes for dessert.
> I managed to rack up my back pretty badly Friday.  It was rainy and the wind was pretty hefty.  I had to go up an 8' ladder and slipped on the bottom step coming back down.  Fell on my back but didn't think much about it.  By morning, I was getting some pretty sharp "twinges".  By the time I got ready to go back to work the next day, my back kept seizing up.  I've been using alternating heat and cold treatments, but if I bend just the right way, I seize up again.  If this pain doesn't start to abate soon, I will be visiting my chiropractor.
> Still no additional new babies, although some of my "ladies" are ginormous.  Here are a couple of pictures of last Monday's arrivals.



Oh shoot.  One thing I really REALLY hate about this new USMB software is we can't get birthday notices for everybody like we used to.  So sorry you're in the bad back club today GW, but we definitely do need to acknowledge your birthday:  At least its still Monday in Alaska.  

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY*
*GALLANT WARRIOR!!!*
*



*​


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 10, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> I was reading on Facebook a little while ago. . .who was the genius who decided the time change should happen at 2 a.m. on Sunday morning?  Why not at 4 p.m. on Friday afternoon and give us a whole weekend to adjust?


It's for bar owners in the fall. At 1:59:59 it reverts to 1:00 and we get another hour of sales.
In Foley, we have to stop serving at 2 AM and have everyone but staff out by 3. This is also good for us, seeing we go from 1:59:59 to 3 AM and we don't have to deal with drunks sipping their beers for an hour and thinking they might get lucky with the bar maid.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 10, 2015)

alan1 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I figure with all the "walking" I've been doing (antique and junk store shopping) plus working out on the elliptical threw the back out again, low and mid back.  Have a Chiro appointment tomorrow morning.  Like you I've been dealing with this for over 40 years but it's gotten worse over the last 10 years but mine hurts all the time to some degree or another.
> ...


You are really missing out on worth while treatment. I was all anti chiropractor back in 72 when I first messed up my back. I went to several orthopedists that either wanted to shock me silly or cut.
After close to a year of not being able to turn in my seat to back up a car, a friend convinced me to see a chiropractor. 2 weeks later I was good to go.
It does come back and I have some degree of pain nearly all the time, but if I pop that sucker out, I head for the Chiro, not the surgeon.
Another thing you might try is inversion therapy.
Even hanging from a bar by your knees can be helpful. Less likely, but worth a shot is to grip a chin up bar, pull yourself up and then dead drop while keeping your grip.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 10, 2015)

Max stopped by Doc's today. He's in great spirits and the doc says he's heeling well and can put a bit of weight on the foot.

YAY!!!!!


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 10, 2015)

There's a shop called Foley Seafood 3 blocks from Doc's I can get shrimp caught that morning  from jumbos through 60-80 for gumbo.

Or I can go down to Billy's Seafood on Bon Secour Bay and buy them right off the boat still floppin' around.
Once a week, the deep water boats will come in with Royal Reds. I've seen them over 1/2 pound each. You'd swear they were skinny lobsters.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 10, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Greetings, All!
> ...


Thanks!  Love the greeting.   The back will improve.  Workers' comp, or not.  I haven't had pain this bad for a while.  My answer to the queries "what could you have done to prevent this injury?" is...not have climbed a ladder in high winds and rain...yeah, they don't like to see that one.  I have to do my job.  Sometimes it doesn't work out so good...


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 10, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, mdk,  Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Chris in transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Ernie's friend and colleague Max,
Ernie for wellness, rest, and extra strength,
Those in the dangerous cold zones,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 10, 2015)

Har ! is anyone else here on twitter? I have been having a laugh tweeting people. I just sent my latest tweet to president Putin. It goes -
" Putin please take early retirement as I cannot sleep knowing a nutcase like you has your finger on the nuclear button"

I thought it was quite appropriate, but I don't know if he will actually get to read it.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 10, 2015)

alan1 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > It was so nice out today, like 45 degrees at least in the sun.  I dragged my grill out of the snow (which took a lot of work - it was frozen after being buried in snow for so long).  I cleaned it all up yesterday and reseasoned it, and I made hamburgers on the grill.
> ...



  Don't worry, Alan, there will be plenty more!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 10, 2015)

007 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > It was so nice out today, like 45 degrees at least in the sun.  I dragged my grill out of the snow (which took a lot of work - it was frozen after being buried in snow for so long).  I cleaned it all up yesterday and reseasoned it, and I made hamburgers on the grill.
> ...



There is nothing better than food cooked on the grill.  Those hamburgers were the best hamburgers I've had since last year.     It was totally worth digging the grill out.  It's supposed to be fairly "warm" (not really warm though - ha-ha), in like the 40s all week!  We might even get a 50-degree day!    Yay, come on spring!


----------



## mdk (Mar 10, 2015)

Good morning folks, I noticed a few bulbs starting to sprout out of the ground already. If last year is any judge I should have a  dozen or so more tulips and daffodils in the garden. I usually cut 1/3 of them tulips and put them in vases throughout the house. I can't wait to be in the garden again!


----------



## Bootneck (Mar 10, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Har ! is anyone else here on twitter? I have been having a laugh tweeting people. I just sent my latest tweet to president Putin. It goes -
> " Putin please take early retirement as I cannot sleep knowing a nutcase like you has your finger on the nuclear button"
> 
> I thought it was quite appropriate, but I don't know if he will actually get to read it.


So that's why we have Russian aircraft flying into our airspace. It's nothing to do with testing our defences   they're looking for YOU!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 10, 2015)

mdk said:


> Good morning folks, I noticed a few bulbs starting to sprout out of the ground already. If last year is any judge I should have a  dozen or so more tulips and daffodils in the garden. I usually cut 1/3 of them tulips and put them in vases throughout the house. I can't wait to be in the garden again!



And what part of the country do you live in MDK? 

 It is going to be a long time before I can even think of planting anything around here.  There is still a couple of feet of snow on the ground.  It was a LOT of work shoveling off my patio and getting my grill out.  It took me several hours.  Lol.  My arms were sore too!


----------



## mdk (Mar 10, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning folks, I noticed a few bulbs starting to sprout out of the ground already. If last year is any judge I should have a  dozen or so more tulips and daffodils in the garden. I usually cut 1/3 of them tulips and put them in vases throughout the house. I can't wait to be in the garden again!
> ...



I am from Western PA. The snow is present but it is melting swiftly but lord knows how long that will last. March is a very fickle month. I've gone to great lengths to improve the soil quality of my property so the bulbs tend to sprout a little earlier and my yield tends to be higher now as result. My tulips got waist high last year on me, but to be fair I am only 5"8. lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 10, 2015)

mdk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



It's melting pretty fast here too, considering.  I imagine we will still have snow on the ground into next month though, at least in the shady areas in the woods and stuff.


----------



## mdk (Mar 10, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



It was a little above 40 degrees here yesterday and it was like summer. I did my morning run in shorts.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 10, 2015)

mdk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Watch out for falling icicles!


----------



## 007 (Mar 10, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning folks, I noticed a few bulbs starting to sprout out of the ground already. If last year is any judge I should have a  dozen or so more tulips and daffodils in the garden. I usually cut 1/3 of them tulips and put them in vases throughout the house. I can't wait to be in the garden again!
> ...


The snow here in SW WI is about 90% gone. A couple more days of these nice temps and I expect it all to be gone.

You talking about grilling those burgers has really got me missing my grill. I want a new one but, I imagine that there will be sales on them soon. Guess I can wait 'til then.


----------



## mdk (Mar 10, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



No joke. The icicles on the wires and telephones poles can be very dangerous; however, my biggest concern is drivers distracted by texting or talking on their damn phone. I almost got hit last week by some tart not paying attention. She looked at me I like I was at fault but I just shook my head and kept on hitting the pavement. What a jackass! lol.


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 10, 2015)

Oh darn! It's going to be ANOTHER 60+ degree day here. Where's my vest?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 10, 2015)

I was really surprised that I had no trouble with my grill at all.  I could only see the top of it for probably a month.    It was completely buried in snow, but I dug it out, cleaned it up and it started right up.  That's good news since I just bought it last spring.  Even the electronic ignition button still works.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 10, 2015)

mdk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Yeah, when I was out back shoveling my patio, snow and icicles kept falling off the windows and roof.  Scared me half to death a couple of times!  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 10, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Oh darn! It's going to be ANOTHER 60+ degree day here. Where's my vest?



Oh boo-hoo.  

J/K . . . kind of.


----------



## mdk (Mar 10, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Oh darn! It's going to be ANOTHER 60+ degree day here. Where's my vest?



Boo! Bad show! Boo!


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 10, 2015)

Hey, come on. The mornings are nippy! We need rain, it's been very dry, our webbed feet are shriveling up.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 10, 2015)

I heard on the radio while out running errands yesterday that some guy in Massachusetts actually has a website up selling snow, and people around the country have been buying snow.   Entrepeneurship!  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 10, 2015)

You think I'm kidding?   

Massachusetts man selling shipping snow from his yard fox4kc.com


----------



## 007 (Mar 10, 2015)

Might have me a new pair of speakers. I sold that massive pair of Infinity SM-155's to my son so I need speakers for the man cave. I've never owned a pair of Paradigms, but everything I read about them is outstanding. I hope to win this auction. These are hard to find and would be a real nice upgrade. I don't think many people part with their Paradigms once they own them.


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 10, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I heard on the radio while out running errands yesterday that some guy in Massachusetts actually has a website up selling snow, and people around the country have been buying snow.   Entrepeneurship!  Lol.


Yeah, it isn't cheap either. I need a way to market dog poop.


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 10, 2015)

007 said:


> Might have me a new pair of speakers. I sold that massive pair of Infinity SM-155's to my son so I need speakers for the man cave. I've never owned a pair of Paradigms, but everything I read about them is outstanding. I hope to win this auction. These are hard to find. I don't think many people part with their Paradigms once they own them.


I just bid $455 for those.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 10, 2015)

We'll be up around 60 today, near 70 tomorrow then back down in the 50s.  Wherever the sun hits the snow is gone but on the shady side of things we still have lots of snow.  
Had a rough night last night with my back, can't wait to get adjusted.  When I mentioned walking throws my back out it's because I have a very pronounced limp due to my knees, the body isn't built to walk like that so the hips get out of wack causing the back to go out of wack and aggravating the areas that have degeneration.  The last time the doc asked how my pain was I told him that if this was to suddenly hit him he'd be writhing on the floor in pain begging for relief, it's amazing how much pain the body can get used to.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Mar 10, 2015)

Good morning, everybody.  Snow is doing a good job of melting around my place but not as fast as I would like.  I'm hoping it will all be gone within the next week or so.  Snow makes me grumpy.  When I get grumpy, Mrs. BBD gets grumpy.  When she is grumpy, I hide under the bed.  Life is so much better when Mrs. BBD is not grumpy.  I guess the solution to the problem is for me to not get grumpy.  I guess you can tell I haven't had my second cup of coffee yet this morning....


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 10, 2015)

Considering a hearing amplifier as opposed to the expensive hearing aids.  Anyone have any experience with those?


----------



## Bootneck (Mar 10, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Considering a hearing amplifier as opposed to the expensive hearing aids.  Anyone have any experience with those?


You should be able to pick one up pretty cheap.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 10, 2015)

Good Morning all !

It's really nice weather today, 53 right now and will get up to 76.

Tuesdays' smile


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 10, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Oh darn! It's going to be ANOTHER 60+ degree day here. Where's my vest?


75.6 here now. on the way to 78. It's cloudy and we have a good chance of getting some rain. We did get about 2" last night.
I really need to do a couple things here so I'll drop off the wife and come home once I have a bartender.


----------



## 007 (Mar 10, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Might have me a new pair of speakers. I sold that massive pair of Infinity SM-155's to my son so I need speakers for the man cave. I've never owned a pair of Paradigms, but everything I read about them is outstanding. I hope to win this auction. These are hard to find. I don't think many people part with their Paradigms once they own them.
> ...


Feel free, pard. I'm sure they'll be up around $600 by the time the auction ends anyway.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 10, 2015)

Bootneck said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Har ! is anyone else here on twitter? I have been having a laugh tweeting people. I just sent my latest tweet to president Putin. It goes -
> ...



Yup.  Dajjal no doubt has a black helicopter or two flying over his house too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 10, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  It's Senior Saints Day so I'm thawing the meat for a hamburger casserole.  Beautiful day here.  We don't own a grill anymore but ya'll are making me think we ought to rethink that.  We just don't use one enough to really need one though.   We enjoy pan broiled steaks once I learned how to properly season and keep them juicy and yummy,  or I use the indoor George Foreman-like electric grill.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 10, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I heard on the radio while out running errands yesterday that some guy in Massachusetts actually has a website up selling snow, and people around the country have been buying snow.   Entrepeneurship!  Lol.
> ...



Just put an ad for it on Craig's List.  Somebody will buy it.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 10, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Yep some people who make jewelry shellac it and sell it as pierced ear rings.
They do it with dog poop as well as moose poop.


----------



## 007 (Mar 10, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Good Morning all !
> 
> It's really nice weather today, 53 right now and will get up to 76.
> 
> Tuesdays' smile


My first black and white cat that I had back before I joined the Air Force, she would bring me birds.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 10, 2015)

peach174 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



   Holy crap!


----------



## peach174 (Mar 10, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Yep!
Moose Poop ear rings.




Handmade Alaska Moose Poop Nugget Artwork Gifts and Chaga - The Winking Moose

Dog Poop ear rings





Some people will buy anything.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 10, 2015)

peach174 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



  I've never heard of that before.  I don't have any desire to wear poop as an accessory.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 10, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I agree, but some people in this world thinks that it's cool or something or there would not be a market for it.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 10, 2015)

peach174 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Yeah, well . . . some people are disgusting.


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 10, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Dog Poop ear rings
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohmygod, I'm gonna be rich!


----------



## peach174 (Mar 10, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Dog Poop ear rings
> ...


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 10, 2015)

peach174 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



For the person wearing those, no matter what music they might listen to, no matter the quality of the sound system it is played on, it always sounds like shit.....


----------



## 007 (Mar 10, 2015)

peach174 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Ooohh... my... gawd...


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 10, 2015)

Well I can't find my poop jewelry but I'm off to Senior Saints anyway.     Ya'll hold the fort.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 10, 2015)

Bootneck said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Considering a hearing amplifier as opposed to the expensive hearing aids.  Anyone have any experience with those?
> ...


I prefer high tech...........


----------



## Bootneck (Mar 10, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Bootneck said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



OK, OK. So you want stereo. I suggest these. More compact. Natural looking and nobody will know you're wearing hearing amplifiers


----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 10, 2015)

It's in the mid 80's here in Flawduh today.....with a nice gentle breeze.  I wish you could all be here.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 10, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Considering a hearing amplifier as opposed to the expensive hearing aids.  Anyone have any experience with those?



I used to try using one to bug the neighbours, but there was always too much background noise.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 10, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Considering a hearing amplifier as opposed to the expensive hearing aids.  Anyone have any experience with those?



My husband did.
The amplifiers are not all that good. They don't work for very long and you have to keep buying new ones. It adds up in cost after a while and they really did not work to correct his hearing in each ear. He said things still sounded muffled.
The expensive hearing aids are worth it. Our Insurance paid for most of the cost and they last for about 5 years.
They are tailored to each ear for the correct way for you to be able to hear right.
After my husband got the expensive ones we walked into Walmart and he was blow-en away at what he had been missing.
He could hear the bleep of the cash registers, the wild birds singing that was nesting in the rafters in the store and the TV's up near the ceiling telling what specials there was.
He looked at me and said "I never knew that there was TVs up there".


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 10, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Considering a hearing amplifier as opposed to the expensive hearing aids.  Anyone have any experience with those?
> ...


I'm sorry, could you repeat that, I couldn't hear you.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 10, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Considering a hearing amplifier as opposed to the expensive hearing aids.  Anyone have any experience with those?
> ...


This works much better........


----------



## peach174 (Mar 10, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Dog Poop ear rings
> ...



Naw- but you can make some extra bucks every once in a while if you do advertise it.
I just brought it up to let you know that people do buy dog poop since you had mentioned it.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 10, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Dog Poop ear rings
> ...



Yup, you already have a customer base.  Those jewelry manufacturers could really use that poop.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 10, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I don't think that any of the big manufactures do that, but the more eccentric individual jewelry makers do.
When I was looking for the pictures that I put up I found this;
*FOSSIL CROCODILE COPROLITE  (poop) from the area of the Painted Forest, NE Arizona, Chinle Formation (Triassic era, 220 million years old).*
Fossil crocodile coprolite specimens for sale
I'm telling you some people will buy anything. Including 220 million year old crock coprolite.


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 10, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


I'm gonna cut out the middleman and ship a load to China and have some classy jewellery done up with my own designs. I'm thinking necklaces and pendants too! Just gotta fine tune the pups diets for a colorful variety. Something for everyone!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 10, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



Then REALLY cut out the middleman and design and make your own.  There's a place here in Albuquerque - Riogrande.com - that has everything anybody could possibly need to make their own costume and fine jewelry.  I'm sure they could accommodate raw materials for whatever diet.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 10, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Oh darn! It's going to be ANOTHER 60+ degree day here. Where's my vest?


When it's that warm here, we break out the Speedos and Coppertone!


----------



## 007 (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm going to make me a MAG pizza with sausage, pepperoni, onions, green pepper, mushrooms, black olives and an extra pound of mozzarella cheese...

... ANYBODY WANT A SLICE?


----------



## 007 (Mar 10, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Oh darn! It's going to be ANOTHER 60+ degree day here. Where's my vest?
> ...


... what has been seen... can't be unseen...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 10, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


You don't have to wear it, you could invest in a set of poop swizzle sticks or some other useful kitchen tool.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 10, 2015)

Two more kids this morning.  They had been born about a half hour, or so, but with temps in the teens right now, the one with long ears got his ear tips frozen.  I tried to get them thawed, warm, and dry ASAP.  I had hoped that most of these babies would have arrived last week, when the temps were close to 40F.


----------



## alan1 (Mar 10, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


The AMA was forced by the court to not disparage chiropractors but only because of antitrust issues, not because of recognized medical practice.
Chiropractic Antitrust Suit Permanent Injunction


----------



## alan1 (Mar 10, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> You are really missing out on worth while treatment. I was all anti chiropractor back in 72 when I first messed up my back. I went to several orthopedists that either wanted to shock me silly or cut.
> After close to a year of not being able to turn in my seat to back up a car, a friend convinced me to see a chiropractor. 2 weeks later I was good to go.
> It does come back and I have some degree of pain nearly all the time, but if I pop that sucker out, I head for the Chiro, not the surgeon.
> Another thing you might try is inversion therapy.
> Even hanging from a bar by your knees can be helpful. Less likely, but worth a shot is to grip a chin up bar, pull yourself up and then dead drop while keeping your grip.


And that is the story I hear from virtually every person that uses a chiropractor.
People that see a real medical doctor usually stop returning for the same back injury.


----------



## alan1 (Mar 10, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Many more that will occur, or many more that you will fail to invite me to?


----------



## alan1 (Mar 10, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Yep!
> Moose Poop ear rings.
> 
> 
> ...


My ex-bro-in-law got me petrified muskrat poop for Christmas one year.
Ever since then I've said, "I didn't get shit for Christmas.", and that's been a good thing.


----------



## alan1 (Mar 10, 2015)

007 said:


> I'm going to make me a MAG pizza with sausage, pepperoni, onions, green pepper, mushrooms, black olives and an extra pound of mozzarella cheese...
> 
> ... ANYBODY WANT A SLICE?


My beer says I need two slices.


----------



## alan1 (Mar 10, 2015)

Sherry said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


I know you are.
It's more a commentary about my position and opinion on chiropractors.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 10, 2015)

Finding it a real struggle to post lately.  I really can't modify my work computer as we receive leads and other correspondence that a blocking program may effect.  As a result the computer is so slow it takes ten minutes or more to post.  Thanks ads, you are really helpful.  More duties at work since the boss became a state representative.  Trivia Crack is awesome as well.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 10, 2015)

alan1 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...


This is probably not the thread to discuss it but I can show multiple instances where, throughout it's history, the AMA acted not in the interest of the public.  You do realize the AMA is a organization to promote and protect Doctors, not the public?
I also know about the suit and the AMA lost, a loss that was well deserved.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 10, 2015)

alan1 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > You are really missing out on worth while treatment. I was all anti chiropractor back in 72 when I first messed up my back. I went to several orthopedists that either wanted to shock me silly or cut.
> ...


False.  Unless you're including muscle pulls and back strains and those will heal without a doctors care.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 10, 2015)

alan1 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



Many more that will occur, of course.    I was saving the good stuff for you . . . steak!  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 10, 2015)

007 said:


> I'm going to make me a MAG pizza with sausage, pepperoni, onions, green pepper, mushrooms, black olives and an extra pound of mozzarella cheese...
> 
> ... ANYBODY WANT A SLICE?



I do but no olives or mushrooms, and red peppers instead of green.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## 007 (Mar 10, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to make me a MAG pizza with sausage, pepperoni, onions, green pepper, mushrooms, black olives and an extra pound of mozzarella cheese...
> ...


Aaaahh... well... I think you're going to have to make your own...


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 10, 2015)

007 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Hey, what kind of pizza man are you?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 10, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Finding it a real struggle to post lately.  I really can't modify my work computer as we receive leads and other correspondence that a blocking program may effect.  As a result the computer is so slow it takes ten minutes or more to post.  Thanks ads, you are really helpful.  More duties at work since the boss became a state representative.  Trivia Crack is awesome as well.



Have you tried the ad blocker yet?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 10, 2015)

I love Italian food, but I hate olives.  Is that weird?    I just pick the olives out if something comes with olives, and when I make Italian dishes at home, I leave out the olives.  Olives . . . yuck!  

I had a cat once that loved olives though.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 10, 2015)

alan1 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > You are really missing out on worth while treatment. I was all anti chiropractor back in 72 when I first messed up my back. I went to several orthopedists that either wanted to shock me silly or cut.
> ...


I got nowhere with MD's. Chiropractors helped me. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 10, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I love Italian food, but I hate olives.  Is that weird?    I just pick the olives out if something comes with olives, and when I make Italian dishes at home, I leave out the olives.  Olives . . . yuck!
> 
> I had a cat once that loved olives though.



The little one likes black olives, but not green.  I don't like any of them.

And hey!  My father's side of the family is Italian, but I hate Italian food.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 11, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Finding it a real struggle to post lately.  I really can't modify my work computer as we receive leads and other correspondence that a blocking program may effect.  As a result the computer is so slow it takes ten minutes or more to post.  Thanks ads, you are really helpful.  More duties at work since the boss became a state representative.  Trivia Crack is awesome as well.



Well, you're a missed person when you don't show up.  So hope you can solve the problem soon.  USMB doesn't like my computer all that much lately either, and I'm having to figure out ways to work around the problem.  I think it must be the software though because I'm not having any problems anywhere else.  Just some configuration on my computer that doesn't play well with it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 11, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, mdk,  Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Chris in transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Ernie's friend and colleague Max,
Ernie for wellness, rest, and extra strength,
Those in the dangerous cold zones,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Ya know, if I had ever opened any sort of a restaurant, it would have been a pizza parlor. I do love a good pie.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I love Italian food, but I hate olives.  Is that weird?    I just pick the olives out if something comes with olives, and when I make Italian dishes at home, I leave out the olives.  Olives . . . yuck!
> 
> I had a cat once that loved olives though.


I like the both. I always keep the small cans of sliced black olives on hand for pizza and other things, and a big jar of green olives to snack on. I'll just pop that out of the fridge and eat a dozen or so for a snack. Love olives... they're really good for you too.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2015)

Yup, here I am, up in the middle of the night with a massively upset stomach. Ate something that didn't agree with me...


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 11, 2015)

007 said:


> Yup, here I am, up in the middle of the night with a massively upset stomach. Ate something that didn't agree with me...



Too many olives?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2015)

007 said:


> Yup, here I am, up in the middle of the night with a massively upset stomach. Ate something that didn't agree with me...



Olives!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Yup, here I am, up in the middle of the night with a massively upset stomach. Ate something that didn't agree with me...
> ...



Aww, you beat me to it!


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 11, 2015)

alan1 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > You are really missing out on worth while treatment. I was all anti chiropractor back in 72 when I first messed up my back. I went to several orthopedists that either wanted to shock me silly or cut.
> ...


I use an Invertaline, upside down hanging device and it helps keep my back in shape because I am still rough on it. I've never been to a chiropractor but some people swear by them.

However, not all back surgery is good either. It is being way over sold and a lot of people end up worse or no better than they were after undergoing painful expensive operations from which there is no return. Some people need it but it's a booming industry and making many orthopaedists filthy rich.   

My neighbor ranted about how good it was going to be once he got it done, sang praises about the doctor. Now he can't even operate his riding mower anymore.


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 11, 2015)

007 said:


> Love olives... they're really good for you too.


I'll bet. I go through lots of extra virgin olive oil, it's the only oil I use, for anything. But olives make me pucker and feel like I'm gonna puke. I wish I could eat them.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 11, 2015)

Love olives but I rarely buy them, the ones I like are expensive....... and loaded with sodium.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Yup, here I am, up in the middle of the night with a massively upset stomach. Ate something that didn't agree with me...
> ...


Probably just the opposite... I hadn't eaten any yesterday. They say "anything green" is a natural antacid and can calm the stomach. Thankfully I like green veggies, especially spinach and asparagus. 

My stomach is still in an uproar. Near as I can figure is it must be the walmart deli Old Fashioned Loaf sandwich meat, figuring back 9 hours for digestion, and my stomach was fine before that. Guess I won't buy that again, even though I really like it.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Love olives but I rarely buy them, the ones I like are expensive....... and loaded with sodium.


I get the big jars of Lindsay, Spanish Manzanilla Olives, Pamiento Stuffed to munch on. It says "Sodium, 240mg" on the label. Don't really care if that's a lot or a little. I'll eat 'em any. I'm tired of hearing that first eggs are bad for you, no, now they're good. Too much coffee is bad for you, no, now that is good for you too, and cholesterol, well those numbers don't mean anything anymore either. Ya know way back when people never gave any thought as to whether or not something they ate was bad for them, they just ate, oddly enough, they lived to be some old people. They weren't near as fat as we are nowadays either. I think the secret to good health isn't in what you eat, it's in do you get enough exercise.


----------



## Diana1180 (Mar 11, 2015)

Peppermint, spearmint or ginger...or even a banana help an upset stomach.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2015)

Diana1180 said:


> Peppermint, spearmint or ginger...or even a banana help an upset stomach.


Is it the first time in the Coffee Shop for you Diana? I'll leave it to Foxy to check and get your complimentary hot beverage.

Unfortunately I hate peppermint, do like spearmint and ginger but have none of either in the house, as well as no bananas. I usually cure an upset stomach with a few oxycodones and lots of fluid, which is what I plan to do.


----------



## Diana1180 (Mar 11, 2015)

007..no, not the first time...I took a hiatus for a few months due to being in the hospital.  I have returned like a bad penny lol.

Oxy cures most ailments lol..just be careful ;-)


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 11, 2015)

007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Love olives but I rarely buy them, the ones I like are expensive....... and loaded with sodium.
> ...


That's the rub.  Most people worked hard, walked almost everywhere, didn't eat even close to the portions we eat today, etc.  Some of us can't exercise like we used to so we have to compensate by reducing the amount we eat and being more selective with what we eat.
That doesn't mean our ancestors didn't have their dietary problems and that some of those eating habits/types of food didn't kill them or at least cause them to be sick.  Heck the primary diet in the south during the 1800s was meat, meal and molasses, scurvy was rampant.  Most meats and fish were salt cured but people ate a lot less meat back then.
My mom was a Yooper which meant she heavily salted everything she made then we would add salt at the table........  We don't do that any more.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2015)

Diana1180 said:


> 007..no, not the first time...I took a hiatus for a few months due to being in the hospital.  I have returned like a bad penny lol.
> 
> Oxy cures most ailments lol..just be careful ;-)


Well then, I hope you're enjoying a full recovery from whatever it was the ailed you.

I've had a prescription to oxy for a good 10 years or better now from the V.A. I don't take it very often, maybe once a week. I know it's very habit forming, but since it works so well on pain for me, the last thing I want to do is get hooked on it and have the V.A. take it away so I take it very sparingly.


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 11, 2015)

It seems like sugar is in most everything you buy today, and sugar is very addictive and bad for us, in high amounts. I DO like me my salt, though.  Since I diet and exercise, the small amount of food I consume is not unhealthy for me, according to a doctor. He said _you don't eat enough food to worry about your salt intake._


----------



## Diana1180 (Mar 11, 2015)

007 said:


> Well then, I hope you're enjoying a full recovery from whatever it was the ailed you.
> 
> I've had a prescription to oxy for a good 10 years or better now from the V.A. I don't take it very often, maybe once a week. I know it's very habit forming, but since it works so well on pain for me, the last thing I want to do is get hooked on it and have the V.A. take it away.



I am doing much better thank you 

I have been on dilaudid (IV) for the past 4 months... after I got home they made me go cold turkey off that stuff.  The withdrawls were horrendous..but I now comepletely understand the need for them.


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 11, 2015)

007 said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> > 007..no, not the first time...I took a hiatus for a few months due to being in the hospital.  I have returned like a bad penny lol.
> ...



I hope you feel better soon, 7, and am happy you are aware of the complications of oxy and use sparingly.


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 11, 2015)

Diana1180 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Well then, I hope you're enjoying a full recovery from whatever it was the ailed you.
> ...



It's good to see you back cher, Diana.


----------



## Diana1180 (Mar 11, 2015)

Thank you Aqua!  Its good to be back lol.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2015)

Diana1180 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Well then, I hope you're enjoying a full recovery from whatever it was the ailed you.
> ...


Kind of surprising they'd cut you off that cold turkey. That can be dangerous to say the least.


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 11, 2015)

007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Love olives but I rarely buy them, the ones I like are expensive....... and loaded with sodium.
> ...



And the amounts of food one eats. You just can't eat more calories than you expend. To do so, puts too much weight on one and high on the risk factors for heart disease, diabetes, strokes and cancer.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> It seems like sugar is in most everything you buy today, and sugar is very addictive and bad for us, in high amounts. I DO like me my salt, though.  Since I diet and exercise, the small amount of food I consume is not unhealthy for me, according to a doctor. He said _you don't eat enough food to worry about your salt intake._


That's one thing I've been struggling with, babe, is portion control. I've always ate ample sized meals, but I could burn it off when I was younger. I know I need to do this. I wish I had someone else around to portion it out and tell me, "that's all you need, eat that and shut up," ...


----------



## Diana1180 (Mar 11, 2015)

Thats what my mother said.  They had given me a few pills to bring home so she had me cut them up and take a bit each day till I could get off it.

I was having the twitches...that stuff is hard core.


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 11, 2015)

Diana1180 said:


> Thank you Aqua!  Its good to be back lol.



Good deal, sweetie. I haven't seen the Singles Bar ( wasn't that the name of it? ) since USMB switched over to the new format a little over six months ago. lol. It was fun to play in there, even though I am single, I do have a friend with whom we share a commitment, while living a few hours apart. I love this arrangement.


----------



## Diana1180 (Mar 11, 2015)

I was looking for the Singles bar when I cam back! 

Sometimes just having a "friend" is the best situation to have lol.  You have an understanding..and you get time with someone.  I am still single also.  But then again the past few months I havent had time to do much of anything..but man did that hospital have some nice looking surgical residents!

Too bad I looked like ass (not that I cared at the time) lol.


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 11, 2015)

007 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > It seems like sugar is in most everything you buy today, and sugar is very addictive and bad for us, in high amounts. I DO like me my salt, though.  Since I diet and exercise, the small amount of food I consume is not unhealthy for me, according to a doctor. He said _you don't eat enough food to worry about your salt intake._
> ...



Well it IS hard to do until one decreases their appetite, over time and with practice. I hear people say all the time, _I have been struggling with my weight _when they should take responsibility for it and say the truth: _I have been struggling with overeating for years. _


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 11, 2015)

Diana1180 said:


> I was looking for the Singles bar when I cam back!
> 
> Sometimes just having a "friend" is the best situation to have lol.  You have an understanding..and you get time with someone.  I am still single also.  But then again the past few months I havent had time to do much of anything..but man did that hospital have some nice looking surgical residents!
> 
> Too bad I looked like ass (not that I cared at the time) lol.


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 11, 2015)

007 said:


> My stomach is still in an uproar. Near as I can figure is it must be the walmart deli Old Fashioned Loaf sandwich meat, figuring back 9 hours for digestion, and my stomach was fine before that. Guess I won't buy that again, even though I really like it.


it takes a while for your system to acclimate itself to donkey meat.


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 11, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Well it IS hard to do until one decreases their appetite, over time and with practice. I hear people say all the time, _I have been struggling with my weight _when they should take responsibility for it and say the truth: _I have been struggling with overeating for years. _


The thing a lot of people don't realize is the stomach grows and shrinks depending on what we stuff into it. If you eat a lot your stomach expands to accommodate it and it takes more the next time to feel full. Cutting back or fasting for a bit shrinks it and it takes less to feel full.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > My stomach is still in an uproar. Near as I can figure is it must be the walmart deli Old Fashioned Loaf sandwich meat, figuring back 9 hours for digestion, and my stomach was fine before that. Guess I won't buy that again, even though I really like it.
> ...


Donkey tastes pretty good.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 11, 2015)

007 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > It seems like sugar is in most everything you buy today, and sugar is very addictive and bad for us, in high amounts. I DO like me my salt, though.  Since I diet and exercise, the small amount of food I consume is not unhealthy for me, according to a doctor. He said _you don't eat enough food to worry about your salt intake._
> ...


Make a fist, that's one portion.  If ya want seconds eat more veggies...... (yeah I struggle with that one also.......  )


----------



## peach174 (Mar 11, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > My stomach is still in an uproar. Near as I can figure is it must be the walmart deli Old Fashioned Loaf sandwich meat, figuring back 9 hours for digestion, and my stomach was fine before that. Guess I won't buy that again, even though I really like it.
> ...



That donkey meat was in China only and not here in the U.S.A.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 11, 2015)

007 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I have had Rattle Snake and it tastes pretty good too if it's cooked right.


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 11, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


I'm not so sure. The pork I bought tasted odd, I couldn't eat it. But who knows what they feed pigs over there. And the chicken got fed to the dogs for the same reason. No more Wally World meat for me!


----------



## peach174 (Mar 11, 2015)

Morning


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 11, 2015)

If we all use adblocker, and USMB needs ad revenue to continue, how does this end?

I resign myself to being more patient when I can. 

Probably should consider why I use a political message board like its Facebook.


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 11, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Morning


Mine are allowed, that's why it's called FURniture.


----------



## Diana1180 (Mar 11, 2015)

With three dogs and two cats... I am lucky if I have room on the couch.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 11, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> If we all use adblocker, and USMB needs ad revenue to continue, how does this end?
> 
> I resign myself to being more patient when I can.
> 
> Probably should consider why I use a political message board like its Facebook.



It's not based on sales, it's based on ad space.
Companies pay the board to advertise for the use of space, not how much sales the ad gets.
Using adblocker will not take away the money that USMB gets to rent space.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 11, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Morning
> ...




Mine too.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 11, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Love olives but I rarely buy them, the ones I like are expensive....... and loaded with sodium.


I *love* Calamatas. Manzanos stuffed with blue cheese or jalapinos are mighty good too. Yup, high in sodium, but one with a martini..... Not so bad.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 11, 2015)

Damn it was noon by the time I woke up. Leg cramps getting me up 3 or 4 times a night lately.. Gotta be at Doc's in 10 minutes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 11, 2015)

007 said:


> Yup, here I am, up in the middle of the night with a massively upset stomach. Ate something that didn't agree with me...



Too much Pizza pie?  Too many olives?  Are you better now?


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 11, 2015)

007 said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> > Peppermint, spearmint or ginger...or even a banana help an upset stomach.
> ...



Be careful using oxys as a remedy for stomach issues.  They can actually cause stomach issues themselves, if I remember correctly.  So while they might relieve pain short term, they also might cause more issues later which push you into taking more.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 11, 2015)

Good afternoon everybody.  We're just a tick past noon here and like Ernie I didn't have a good night of staying asleep.  So when I did finally get into a good sleep this morning I took advantage of it.  Got up a quarter past 11.  Haven't stayed in bed that long in I don't know when but I do feel better.  Have I mentioned lately that I hate daylight savings time?

Hope 007 is feeling better.  Pizza is one of my favorite things and I prefer my own homemade pizza to pizzaria pizza and certainly to frozen pizza that you thaw and bake.  But I'll eat any of it in a pinch.  I love olives, black and green, and I'll eat them on a pizza but I don't order them on a pizzaria pizza or put them on my homemade pizza.  I prefer olives all by themselves as a side.

Hump day again and a beautiful day here--mid 50's going up to mid 60's today and probably the rest of the week.  Ya'll all have a good one.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 11, 2015)

Hmm must be some posts in there somewhere that got deleted?  Oh well.  I'm getting too old to worry about being confused.   I need to figure out something for Hombre and me to have for a late lunch/early dinner. . .


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 11, 2015)

Saw that Tom Cruise has his Colorado place up for sale because 'he doesn't use it much any more'.  I would guess it probably comes fully furnished and we can buy it as is for a modest $59 million.  Maybe we should move the Coffee Shop here?


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 11, 2015)

Again I didn't sleep well last night but I'm pretty sure I at minimum have a cold.  Developed a deep bronchial cough yesterday and a light fever, went to bed a 11pm but was up by 3:30 again.  Just woke up from a 2 1/2 hour nap, still feel terrible.
Of course I'm not awake yet and the wife finally gets the phone call from EL Paso and I have to get the ball rolling, they're meeting her salary asking price and she has to be down there by the 26th (employment physical and orientation) to actually start on the 30th.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 11, 2015)

007 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I love Italian food, but I hate olives.  Is that weird?    I just pick the olives out if something comes with olives, and when I make Italian dishes at home, I leave out the olives.  Olives . . . yuck!
> ...


Olives are loaded with calories and fat.  I love all kinds of olives but when I started paying attention to nutritional content, I was shocked at how many calories one olive has.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 11, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Again I didn't sleep well last night but I'm pretty sure I at minimum have a cold.  Developed a deep bronchial cough yesterday and a light fever, went to bed a 11pm but was up by 3:30 again.  Just woke up from a 2 1/2 hour nap, still feel terrible.
> Of course I'm not awake yet and the wife finally gets the phone call from EL Paso and I have to get the ball rolling, they're meeting her salary asking price and she has to be down there by the 26th (employment physical and orientation) to actually start on the 30th.


Good luck to both of you.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 11, 2015)

Diana1180 said:


> Peppermint, spearmint or ginger...or even a banana help an upset stomach.


Ginger works well, too.  I keep some crystalized ginger on hand just for tummy upsets.


----------



## Diana1180 (Mar 11, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> > Peppermint, spearmint or ginger...or even a banana help an upset stomach.
> ...



I do too. I was pretty much nauseous for four months straight. Ginger was really the only thing that would calm my stomach.  I found ways to make it Ginger into everything. Ginger tea was the best.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 11, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Again I didn't sleep well last night but I'm pretty sure I at minimum have a cold.  Developed a deep bronchial cough yesterday and a light fever, went to bed a 11pm but was up by 3:30 again.  Just woke up from a 2 1/2 hour nap, still feel terrible.
> Of course I'm not awake yet and the wife finally gets the phone call from EL Paso and I have to get the ball rolling, they're meeting her salary asking price and she has to be down there by the 26th (employment physical and orientation) to actually start on the 30th.




It gives you some time to get over what you might have though.
Get plenty of rest and drink plenty of fluids and I'm sending prayers your way for a speedy and quick recovery.
it's not good to have to move to a new City while you are sick.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 11, 2015)

Diana1180 said:


> 007..no, not the first time...I took a hiatus for a few months due to being in the hospital.  I have returned like a bad penny lol.
> 
> Oxy cures most ailments lol..just be careful ;-)



Hi Diana.  Good to see you back but sorry you've had such serious medical problems.  But we like all our pennies here.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 11, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> It seems like sugar is in most everything you buy today, and sugar is very addictive and bad for us, in high amounts. I DO like me my salt, though.  Since I diet and exercise, the small amount of food I consume is not unhealthy for me, according to a doctor. He said _you don't eat enough food to worry about your salt intake._


True about sugar in almost everything.  Even worse, American manufacturers really like high fructose corn syrup.  That stuff really isn't good for you, especially since most of the corn used is now GMO.  I've started making a lot of my own sauces, dressings, etc.  Over the weekend I made some sweet and sour sauce, substituted pineapple juice for the sugar the recipe called for.  Provided the "sweet" using a natural sweetener.  I have also refined a simple cocktail sauce, without sugar.  Tastes just as good as store-bought, too!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 11, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good afternoon everybody.  We're just a tick past noon here and like Ernie I didn't have a good night of staying asleep.  So when I did finally get into a good sleep this morning I took advantage of it.  Got up a quarter past 11.  Haven't stayed in bed that long in I don't know when but I do feel better.  Have I mentioned lately that I hate daylight savings time?
> 
> Hope 007 is feeling better.  Pizza is one of my favorite things and I prefer my own homemade pizza to pizzaria pizza and certainly to frozen pizza that you thaw and bake.  But I'll eat any of it in a pinch.  I love olives, black and green, and I'll eat them on a pizza but I don't order them on a pizzaria pizza or put them on my homemade pizza.  I prefer olives all by themselves as a side.
> 
> Hump day again and a beautiful day here--mid 50's going up to mid 60's today and probably the rest of the week.  Ya'll all have a good one.


Sorry to know so many of the CS denizens are having sleep/health issues.  Hope things resolve themselves favorably for all you wonnerful folks.
Cold here, single digits.  I'm keeping  close vigil on the maternity herd.  Two mommas so far, four boys and one tiny little girl.  I had hoped last week would have brought more kids.  Alas, Nature does not always operate according to our preferred schedule.
After losing weight last summer, I gradually began adding some things back on my menu.  I did well until I re-introduced carbs like breads, potatoes, and pasta.  The pounds started coming back.  My conclusion is, I should severely restrict certain kinds of carbohydrates and try to eat more veggies and such.


----------



## Diana1180 (Mar 11, 2015)

I lost 100 lbs in the past 4 months. I was on iv nutrition for two of those months. When I was able to eat food again it was mainly soft food or meat because I needed protein. I haven't had a carb since. Other than what may be in certain foods. 

It's very hard. I loved my pastas and breads.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 11, 2015)

I've been looking for some time to find Ringel's post where he announced Mrs. R got the job in El Paso, but I keep missing it somehow.

But WHOOPEE!!!!   This has been such a long haul for those two.  I'll leave them on through the move and until we're pretty sure everything is going to work out, and I will so look forward to taking their transition off the vigil list where I think it has been now for years.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 11, 2015)

Diana1180 said:


> I lost 100 lbs in the past 4 months. I was on iv nutrition for two of those months. When I was able to eat food again it was mainly soft food or meat because I needed protein. I haven't had a carb since. Other than what may be in certain foods.
> 
> It's very hard. I loved my pastas and breads.



Wow woman.  Apparently you had a few pounds to spare with that kind of weight loss--a lot of us are in that situation I think--but I hope you recover sufficiently to be able to enjoy at least a few guilty pleasures, however sparingly, in the future.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 11, 2015)

Already have the movers scheduled to get a moving bid tomorrow morning, have the real estate agent in El Paso sending us listings again and after being down there and looking around we know which areas to avoid.  Will have to set a stop date on the utilities and see about moving our Comcast service to El Paso.  
We already gave our months notice on this place (with the caveat to extend or cancel) so I just notified our landlord the move is a go.  
Considering hauling her car down on a car trailer hooked to the back of my truck.


----------



## Diana1180 (Mar 11, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> > I lost 100 lbs in the past 4 months. I was on iv nutrition for two of those months. When I was able to eat food again it was mainly soft food or meat because I needed protein. I haven't had a carb since. Other than what may be in certain foods.
> ...



Lol. Yes. I had it to lose. I am now in the healthy weight range for my age and height. I won't deny myself anything if I want to have it. I just have to make sure I don't have it every day like I was. It's all about portion control and choices.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 11, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Already have the movers scheduled to get a moving bid tomorrow morning, have the real estate agent in El Paso sending us listings again and after being down there and looking around we know which areas to avoid.  Will have to set a stop date on the utilities and see about moving our Comcast service to El Paso.
> We already gave our months notice on this place (with the caveat to extend or cancel) so I just notified our landlord the move is a go.
> Considering hauling her car down on a car trailer hooked to the back of my truck.



Well the positive vibes I'm sending you are for a trouble free move--at least as trouble free as a move can be--we've done it two dozen times now and every one has sucked--and that your new life is even better than you are hoping for.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 11, 2015)

Diana1180 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Diana1180 said:
> ...



Yup.  It's just like GW expressed--our bodies tolerate some things better than others and we aren't all the same in that regard.  And I can't speak for anybody else, but for me there are some guilty pleasures I just don't indulge in at all because I have no will power at all.  I won't limit myself to a sip or two or a bite or two.  If I start I'll have the whooooooole thing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 11, 2015)

Oh and the Coffee Shop is a pretty good singles bar too.  We have a nice mix of married folks and singles here, and we are an extremely eclectic group.  We have so many eligible bachelors and bachelorettes, I would feel right at home here if I was single.  (And a lot younger.)


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Saw that Tom Cruise has his Colorado place up for sale because 'he doesn't use it much any more'.  I would guess it probably comes fully furnished and we can buy it as is for a modest $59 million.  Maybe we should move the Coffee Shop here?



I would live there!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 11, 2015)

Okay boys and girls.  Here is today's math quiz--you're supposed to do it in your head first and then check yourself with pencil and paper.


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 11, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay boys and girls.  Here is today's math quiz--you're supposed to do it in your head first and then check yourself with pencil and paper.


79


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay boys and girls.  Here is today's math quiz--you're supposed to do it in your head first and then check yourself with pencil and paper.



56?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 11, 2015)

I got 56 but I'm waiting for confirmation.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay boys and girls.  Here is today's math quiz--you're supposed to do it in your head first and then check yourself with pencil and paper.
> ...



How'd you get 79?  I did it like 7 + 7 = 14
14 divided by 7 = 2
2 + 7 = 9
9 x 7 = 63
63 - 7 = 56 . . . 

So what did I do wrong?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> I got 56 but I'm waiting for confirmation.



I hope you're not waiting for me to confirm it!


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 11, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


You forgot to add for markup and handling.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 11, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Unless you do the multiplication and division first (isn't that a general rule?) in which case you get 50.

7 + (7/7) + (7x7) - 7
7 + 1 + 49 - 7

I got 56 first, then remembered the whole order of operation thing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 11, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I think our brains inadvertently multiply instead of add on some of these mental exercises.  But then our algebra geniuses sometimes see these problems entirely differently than I do. See Montrovant's post.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



Oh .. .   The math gets me every time!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 11, 2015)

If you google the question--which is hard to do since there is no symbol for 'divide' on our keyboards--you see that the question has been asked many many times on the internet.  And the answers are all over the map.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 11, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> If you google the question--which is hard to do since there is no symbol for 'divide' on our keyboards--you see that the question has been asked many many times on the internet.  And the answers are all over the map.



As I understand it the PEMDAS or BOMDAS order of operation is standard, but I certainly am no expert.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > If you google the question--which is hard to do since there is no symbol for 'divide' on our keyboards--you see that the question has been asked many many times on the internet.  And the answers are all over the map.
> ...



More of an expert than me since I don't even know what those words mean.


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 11, 2015)

Well no wonder! I was using the BMWUSA method.


----------



## alan1 (Mar 11, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I prefer tenderloin/filet mignon but find ribeye's acceptable also.


----------



## alan1 (Mar 11, 2015)

007 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I love Italian food, but I hate olives.  Is that weird?    I just pick the olives out if something comes with olives, and when I make Italian dishes at home, I leave out the olives.  Olives . . . yuck!
> ...


Green olives are best dropped into a martini.
I mean a real martini, not a vodka martini.


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 11, 2015)

alan1 said:


> I mean a real martini, not a vodka martini.


What's a real one? Gin and vermouth?


----------



## Diana1180 (Mar 11, 2015)

Two parts sweet vermouth. One part sweet gin.   And some bitters. With a twist.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2015)

alan1 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



Porterhouse would be good.    You can bring the wine!


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 11, 2015)

Diana1180 said:


> Two parts sweet vermouth. One part sweet gin.   And some bitters. With a twist.


I thought so. I was inspired by a biography of WC Fields back in my college days and it was his tonic of choice. I bought the ingredients and drank two (that I know of) probably didn't do it right because a lot of booze went missing. Way more than two should have called for, and I was alone. I've never been so sick, I think I almost died.


----------



## Diana1180 (Mar 11, 2015)

I used to bartend at a members club. Lots of older men. They all ordered Martinis


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 11, 2015)

Diana1180 said:


> I used to bartend at a members club. Lots of older men. They all ordered Martinis


WC Fields was a frequent flier and spoke about how different booze effected you differently and had to remember his lines in the movies. 

However, my experiment was never repeated.


----------



## alan1 (Mar 11, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> And the amounts of food one eats. You just can't eat more calories than you expend. To do so, puts too much weight on one and high on the risk factors for heart disease, diabetes, strokes and cancer.


Work has a health incentive, if I take a health assesment questionaire and get blood work done, I get $750 deposited into my HSA.  Every year, the health assesment tells me I need to eat more fruits and vegetables.  For my age they suggest 4.5 to 5 cups of fruit and veggies a day.  Well shit, I only consume about 6 cups a day in total food (not counting water and booze).  That doesn't leave much room for grains, meats, dairy, legumes and nuts.  I'd probably be fat if I ate the amount of reccommended servings of food.  Instead I eat light and maintain a BMI hovering around 20.


----------



## alan1 (Mar 11, 2015)

Diana1180 said:


> I used to bartend at a members club. Lots of older men. They all ordered Martinis


The Scotch selection must have been lacking.


----------



## Diana1180 (Mar 11, 2015)

alan1 said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> > I used to bartend at a members club. Lots of older men. They all ordered Martinis
> ...



It was lol. All the selections were lacking. Not a real "top shelf" kind of place.


----------



## alan1 (Mar 11, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > I mean a real martini, not a vodka martini.
> ...


Yes.  Also, stirred and not shaken is the proper method despite what is said in the Bond movies.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 11, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Parentheses, Exponents, Multiply, Divide, Addition, Subtraction.  BOMDAS just switches it to Brackets and....er.....Orders?  It's used in Canada and Europe I think.  Means the same thing, the order you do various math functions in.


----------



## alan1 (Mar 11, 2015)

Diana1180 said:


> Two parts sweet vermouth. One part sweet gin.   And some bitters. With a twist.


Not sweet vermouth, and I've never heard of sweet gin.  Your proportions are all wrong, it's only a drop or two of DRY vermouth for about three shots of gin.  Bitters isn't common in a martini, but I have heard of it.  The "twist" (of lemon peel) is uncommon for a true gin martini, that's more of a fake vodka martini adition instead of using olives.


----------



## Sherry (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## alan1 (Mar 11, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Still looking for the filet or ribeye, paired with a Burley Cabernet Sauvignon.
It's a big cab made for people that love red wine.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 11, 2015)

Diana1180 said:


> I used to bartend at a members club. Lots of older men. They all ordered Martinis



I've never been able to cultivate a taste for martinis back when I was still indulging in adult beverages.  I know it makes me a wuss but my favorite drink was a simple rum and coke, except the rum gave me a frightful headache.  But I liked pina coladas and daiquiris almost as well.  And I did like champagne but one glass would put me on my ear.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 11, 2015)

Getting estimates for full service moves, need three to qualify for partial reimbursement.  Talk about sticker shock!!!!!!


----------



## alan1 (Mar 11, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> I've never been able to cultivate a taste for martinis back when I was still indulging in adult beverages.  I know it makes me a wuss but my favorite drink was a simple rum and coke, except the rum gave me a frightful headache.  But I liked pina coladas and daiquiris almost as well.  And I did like champagne but one glass would put me on my ear.


The key to avoiding hangovers and frightful headaches is to only indulge in top quality liquor.
For example, were I to drink a hefty 300 ml of Dewar's White Label Scotch I'd feel like crap the next day, but I can drink 300 ml of Balvenie Single Barrel 15 year old and feel fine the next day.


----------



## alan1 (Mar 11, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Getting estimates for full service moves, need three to qualify for partial reimbursement.  Talk about sticker shock!!!!!!


Form your own moving company.  Undercut the low estimate by $100.  Then rent a U-Haul.  Hope the wife's company never asks you for a quote to move somebody else.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2015)

alan1 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



That's why Porterhouse would be perfect.  You can have the filet and I'll have the sirloin.    Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> > I used to bartend at a members club. Lots of older men. They all ordered Martinis
> ...



Me neither, Foxy.  I like my drinks to taste like candy.    I like wine occasionally, but I rarely drink more than a glass or two.


----------



## alan1 (Mar 11, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Ahh, now I'm catching up.
I like rare to medium rare for my steaks, what's yer preference?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2015)

alan1 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



Medium rare here too!


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 11, 2015)

alan1 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I've never been able to cultivate a taste for martinis back when I was still indulging in adult beverages.  I know it makes me a wuss but my favorite drink was a simple rum and coke, except the rum gave me a frightful headache.  But I liked pina coladas and daiquiris almost as well.  And I did like champagne but one glass would put me on my ear.
> ...



The key to avoiding hangovers is to not drink alcoholic beverages.  

Besides, alcohol is gross!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



That's why I like the ones that taste like candy.  Then, those could be dangerous because they are so good and you can't taste the alcohol, you could get really drunk really fast and not even realize it!    I only drink occasionally myself.  I don't do alcohol very well.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



And you get sick because it is actually poisoning you.  I think it's fine in moderation though.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 11, 2015)

alan1 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Getting estimates for full service moves, need three to qualify for partial reimbursement.  Talk about sticker shock!!!!!!
> ...


No, no more, I can't take it physically any longer, I'll pay to have someone else do it and the wife agrees 100%.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay boys and girls.  Here is today's math quiz--you're supposed to do it in your head first and then check yourself with pencil and paper.


54 ETA: damned fingers meant 56


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 12, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


That's only when there are parentheses. Strung like that, it's 56.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...


We invented a new drink tonight after getting in a couple bottles of Crown Royal Maple. A shot of the maple with a half shot of butterscotch schnapps smells exactly like French Toast. I'm told it tastes like it too.
So that is the second new cocktail in 2 weeks. It joined our root Beer float. Imagine a float the way John Henry Holliday would have ordered it
12 oz of Virgil's root beer, a shot of Jeremiah Weed sarsaparilla flavored Bourbon and a scoop of vanilla ice cream. I believe I mentioned it. They're selling well at $10 each.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 12, 2015)

Diana1180 said:


> Two parts sweet vermouth. One part sweet gin.   And some bitters. With a twist.


That's NOT a Martini. A Martini is a shot of good or great gin, a teaspoon or less dry vermouth garnished with an olive and maybe some of the juice from the olive jar. (dirty Martini)
A Manhattan is 2 parts top shelf Whiskey (usually Canadian but some prefer Bourbon) and 1 part sweet vermouth with a dash of bitters.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 12, 2015)

alan1 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...


I like my beef rare/ very rare, if a place will cook it for me that way. I tell the waitress my steak should be cooked so that after 2 days in intensive care, it could walk out on it's own.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 12, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Shaddap! I own a bar and don't appreciate that kind of language.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...


Try a bushwhacker some time. Think milkshake.


----------



## 007 (Mar 12, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Diana1180 said:
> ...


I've had a scrip for oxy's for probably going on 15 years. I use them very sparingly.


----------



## 007 (Mar 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Yup, here I am, up in the middle of the night with a massively upset stomach. Ate something that didn't agree with me...
> ...


I never did make that mag pizza the other night. I was too tired to fuss with it. I had an Old Fashioned Loaf sammich instead, and evidently that upset my stomach. All better now. Got in a full day yesterday. Got the GMC loaded up on a flat bed wrecker for a 12 mile ride to the dealer for the alignment, and that was $95. My GAWD, I'm in the wrong business. I think I'll buy me a wrecker. $95 for maybe 45 minutes work? What a racket.


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I want a T-bone, medium rare. Porterhouse, delicious but way too much fat content. I do love a filet, bacon-wrapped.    Oh my.....


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 12, 2015)

Another rough night, in bed at 9:30 up at 3am but even after a half a pot of coffee I was able to go back to sleep at 6am and woke up at 7:30.  The wife wants to take a drive to Florence CO today and buy her Ganesh statue after the guy from the moving company is done with his estimate.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 12, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...


My favorite is a ribeye, lots of fat...........


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 12, 2015)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Go for it, 7,  my sweet and only cyber-squeeze. Supply and demand dictates wages, more often than not?


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 12, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



That's actually a favorite cut, too because of all the _marbling._..lol, but I cannot do that to my body. Maybe once a year. I still though prefer the flavor of a T-bone steak.  Always have.


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 12, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Another rough night, in bed at 9:30 up at 3am but even after a half a pot of coffee I was able to go back to sleep at 6am and woke up at 7:30.  The wife wants to take a drive to Florence CO today and buy her Ganesh statue after the guy from the moving company is done with his estimate.



And where are you moving, Ringel?  And where are you moving from. Did you find that job you were looking for?  I had to miss a couple of days here before coming back yesterday, so I am not caught up on the life and times of my coffee-mates.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 12, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


Yeah my ribeye intake is few and far between, two or three times a year.  Mostly it's T-bone or NY Strip with the rare Porterhouse (my second favorite) thrown in.  The problem is how much they cost these days so we generally only eat steak once a month on average.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 12, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Another rough night, in bed at 9:30 up at 3am but even after a half a pot of coffee I was able to go back to sleep at 6am and woke up at 7:30.  The wife wants to take a drive to Florence CO today and buy her Ganesh statue after the guy from the moving company is done with his estimate.
> ...


Me, I'm still fighting the government for disability, the wife got a job down in El Paso, TX and we have to be there before the end of the month.  Moving from Podunk..... uummmmm Trinidad, CO.


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Oh and the Coffee Shop is a pretty good singles bar too.  We have a nice mix of married folks and singles here, and we are an extremely eclectic group.  We have so many eligible bachelors and bachelorettes, I would feel right at home here if I was single.  (And a lot younger.)



I do feel at home here. Maybe that is why I haven't missed The Singles Bar. And even though 007 is my hot cyber-squeeze, we do enjoy an open relationship with others...


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 12, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> I do feel at home here. Maybe that is why I haven't missed The Singles Bar. And even though 007 is my hot cyber-squeeze, we do enjoy an open relationship with others...


Hey, if you ever want to cheat on him....


----------



## 007 (Mar 12, 2015)

alan1 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I don't care for gin, however gin and lemonade in a frosty mug with ice makes a great summer time cooler.


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 12, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



OOHHH, gotcha!  I am a Texas gal in spirit, which is noted under my avie. Best of luck to each of you, Ringel, my fave cyber-geek.


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 12, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > I do feel at home here. Maybe that is why I haven't missed The Singles Bar. And even though 007 is my hot cyber-squeeze, we do enjoy an open relationship with others...
> ...



Duly noted, baby.  And thank you.


----------



## 007 (Mar 12, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > I do feel at home here. Maybe that is why I haven't missed The Singles Bar. And even though 007 is my hot cyber-squeeze, we do enjoy an open relationship with others...
> ...


I don't mind my girl flirting with other men. We're adults, and neither has a death grip on the other.

We like it that way.


----------



## 007 (Mar 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...


If you haven't tried it yet, have some Rum Chatta. I can't believe they make it taste so good. Like Cinnabun in liquid form.


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 12, 2015)

007 said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Oh, I DO love martinis. Just don't drink them. But as that other sexy dude,  007,  I always preferred them _shaken and not stirred! _


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 12, 2015)

007 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



There was a rum I liked while boating, in the 90's and I think I recall it being named Captain, something or the other. It was so delish!


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 12, 2015)

007 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



Just as long as the John Deere and Harley seats space is only for sweet Daisy Mae.


----------



## 007 (Mar 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay boys and girls.  Here is today's math quiz--you're supposed to do it in your head first and then check yourself with pencil and paper.


Now this is odd... using the calculator on my computer I get 56. Using the calculator in my smart phone I get 50. Punched in the same on both, two different answers. Now I need to know why....


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 12, 2015)

007 said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Dang! That sounded good right now and it is only 7:45 am....lol


----------



## 007 (Mar 12, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Probably Captain Morgans spiced rum. Good mixed as well as over the rocks.


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 12, 2015)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay boys and girls.  Here is today's math quiz--you're supposed to do it in your head first and then check yourself with pencil and paper.
> ...



I have been getting 56 w/o the calculator, but since Foxy said most are getting it wrong, I could have, too. Too early to search it, for me though. I'm still trying to fully awaken. lol


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 12, 2015)

007 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



YES, THAT WAS IT!!!!!   Kudos, squeeze.....


----------



## 007 (Mar 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I like all steak, so long as it's not tough. When the longer you chew it the bigger it gets, I'm not even going to bother finishing it. So probably fillet would have to be my fav, medium rare.


----------



## 007 (Mar 12, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay boys and girls.  Here is today's math quiz--you're supposed to do it in your head first and then check yourself with pencil and paper.
> ...


It's 50, whether using parentheses or not.


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 12, 2015)

007 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



    7 + 7/7 + 7*7 - 7

_First, you want to perform any division and/or multiplication operations. _

That is,     7/7 = 1      and      7*7 = 49 .

Then plug these answers into the original equation. 

    7 + 7/7 + 7*7 - 7  =  7 + 1 + 49 - 7 

Then you perform the addition and/or subtraction operations.

Notice that there is a +7 and -7 in the equation, which would cancel each other out (i.e., 7 - 7 = 0). So you would be left with the following:

       1 + 49 = 50

7 7 7 7x7-7 WyzAnt Resources


----------



## Bootneck (Mar 12, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I sympathise. Being steakless is no fun. On my deployments to the gastronomic and alcoholic wilderness of Afghanistan I had wet dreams about a sizzling steak. That and a cold beer were what most of us missed most as we prepared our boil in the bag meals. Yuk! So bad that you soon learned how to speed eat with indigestion being the sign of fulfilment. I like any kind of steak, as long as it's medium rare and ribeye is my favourite. Damn! I just got my gastric juices flowing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 12, 2015)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay boys and girls.  Here is today's math quiz--you're supposed to do it in your head first and then check yourself with pencil and paper.
> ...



What was that I.D. whatever factor you were explaining the other day?  

(Sorry, couldn't resist.  Truth is I don't know.  The consensus here seems to be that the answer is 56 but again, going to the internet where the problem is being worked a LOT, the answers are all over the place.)

See Aqua's solution for instance. . . . and I don't KNOW whether she is right or whether Montro is or the rest of us are. . . .


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 12, 2015)

Oh and good morning everybody.  Bootneck's culinary adventures in Afghanistan made me decide not to throw a soup in the crock pot for later.

As for steaks, beef has gotten so expensive we have it sparingly and about the only cut we afford, every once in awhile, is a sirloin--almost as low fat as a round steak and requires some special marinating and seasoning to be really good, but I've learned how to make it something we look forward to.

I enjoy a ribeye or a filet too--a New York cut is good if the cook knows how to prepare it.  And my favorite is also the T-bone--absolutely the most flavorful of all steaks.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 12, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 12, 2015)

London Broil kicks ass Foxy.  Just marinade for about 24 hours and grill.  It's awesome.


----------



## Bootneck (Mar 12, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> There was a rum I liked while boating, in the 90's and I think I recall it being named Captain, something or the other. It was so delish!



That would be Captain Morgan, but if you like rum, this is one of the finest. It's won many gold medals at international wine and spirit competitions.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 12, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> London Broil kicks ass Foxy.  Just marinade for about 24 hours and grill.  It's awesome.



I've not tried it on the grill but I have pan broiled it like I do the sirloin and I agree it isn't bad.  But I have a crock pot recipe for London broil that we prefer for that cut.  But London Broil is usually a lot more expensive than the petite sirloin we buy too.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 12, 2015)

Bootneck said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > There was a rum I liked while boating, in the 90's and I think I recall it being named Captain, something or the other. It was so delish!
> ...


You wouldn't be just a tad biased, eh Marine?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 12, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Perfect.     And that might explain 007's smart phone total.  But I still don't know who got the answer right on the problem.

It's just like this really old one:

Three guests check into a hotel room and each pay $10 of the $30 bill.  Later the clerk realized the room charge should have been $25 so she gives the bellhop $5 to return to them.  He doesn't know how to divide $5 between three people, so he gives each of them $1 and pockets the other $2.

So each of the guests paid $9 for the room, right?   $9 x 3 = $27 plus the $2 the bellhop kept = $29.00.  What happened to the other dollar?


----------



## Bootneck (Mar 12, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Bootneck said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



  A tad maybe, but having sampled many rums, I can assure you Pussers is one of the smoothest dark rums you'll find. Nelson's blood we call it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 12, 2015)

Bootneck said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bootneck said:
> ...


I've known quite a few rum drinkers before and yes they mostly claim Prussers is the best.  I was a whiskey drinker back before I quit drinking so I have no opinion on rums.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 12, 2015)

Morning !
I could not get to sleep last night, so I stayed up watching some good horror movies and then re -runs of the X-Files in the wee morning hours. 
It's one of those warm cloudy days with no rain.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 12, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...


IOf you love bacon wrapped fillet, try a whole head, injected with bacon drippings, completely wrapped in more bacon and smoked with pecan and apple wood for 4 hours before finishing to medium rare in the oven. To die for, but there must be enough bacon fat in there to kill 6 horses.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 12, 2015)

Bacon is a food group......  Bacon fat is a beverage.......


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...





Oh....yeah?????

A man wants to divide his 17 horses among his three sons. According to his will the oldest man should get half of the horses,the middle son should get one third of the horses and the youngest son should get one ninth of the horses.
When there father dies they were not able to divide the horses as the result was coming in fractions. As the sons were fighting on how to divide the horses a traveling mathematician came and heard their problem. He proposed a solution with which all the sons got their share in the property without harming any animal.
What was the advice given and how the group of houses were divided?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 12, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Hmmm.  You started with horses and ended with houses. But chalk that up to the wonderful world of internet typos.  But I haven't a clue how to solve that problem.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > London Broil kicks ass Foxy.  Just marinade for about 24 hours and grill.  It's awesome.
> ...




I can get London Broil for $4.99 a pound.  It's yummy.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...





snopes.com Missing Dollar Puzzle


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Shoulda been 'horses.'

See, the traveler added his horse to the 17, and 18 works for the 1/2, 1/3/ and 1/9.....leaving one horse....the traveler takes his back and is on his way.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 12, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Morning !
> I could not get to sleep last night, so I stayed up watching some good horror movies and then re -runs of the X-Files in the wee morning hours.
> It's one of those warm cloudy days with no rain.



Good grief.  Horror movies.  I couldn't sleep either.  I look for great old movies--mostly non violent types--with a sound track that is white noise for me and dialogue I have memorized when I can't sleep.  And I usually don't last for more than a few minutes before I'm sleeping like a baby.   And even though I wake up frequently, which isn't a good thing but is a fact of my life, the movie will allow me to get back to sleep. "Titanic" or "Giant" or "Cleopatra" or "Apollo 13" are all especially good for that as they are longer-than-average movies.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 12, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Damn.  It works.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 12, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Yes, I have seen (and explained) the solution many times.  But our brains still say the $9 x 3 + $2 should also work.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 12, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



You can?  We're paying almost that much for fatty hamburger here.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Morning !
> ...



I love Horror movies as well as science fiction. 
I have been watching them since I was a kid. It doesn't keep me awake because I don't usually get scared from watching them.
There was only 2 twilight zone episodes that really scared me as a kid, none of the others effected me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 12, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Well whatever works.  I just don't handle graphic violence and blood and gore that well--I know it's just a movie or TV show but I still empathize with it too much.

My favorite 'horror' movie of all time though is "The Shining" once I knew how it was going to turn out.  Brilliant in concept and execution.

I do like a lot of the science fiction though, unless it too includes unnecessary gratuitous violence, blood and gore in the special effects.  I am a dedicated "Trekkie".  And one of my favorite all time sci-fi movies is "Starman" but also loved the original "War of the Worlds" and similar type movies.   A lot of the disaster movies I love are more sci-fi than natural disaster.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...





Ready for 'big time'???

A farmer has 21 pigs....how can he put the 21 in four pig pens so that there are an odd number of pigs in each of the four?


----------



## peach174 (Mar 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I like the Ghost story haunting ones the most.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 12, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Actually, it's not just with parentheses.  The whole PEMDAS order of operations includes parentheses.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 12, 2015)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay boys and girls.  Here is today's math quiz--you're supposed to do it in your head first and then check yourself with pencil and paper.
> ...



I would guess that your smart phone takes order of operations into account, but your pc calculator does not.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 12, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Uht uh. A string without parentheses is handled in order, or it was in the 50's when I learned math through the 2000's when I did math for a living.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 12, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Nope.  No clue on that one either.  Stuff like that makes my brain hurt.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




I've seen it from $3.99 to $7.99 a pound here in Florida.  I go to a butcher shop and get it for $4.99 a pound.  Ask Sherry how good it is marinated and grilled.    Except for Filet Mignon I think the best steak there is.....that is....if you cook it properly.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 12, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Everything I can find about it has the PEMDAS or BOMDAS order of operation being used whether there are parentheses or not.  I don't know who might be an authority on when or whether to use it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 12, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Some I like.  "Ghost" is in my movie library and I rate it 5 stars.  "A Christmas Carol" with George C Scott is one of my favorite Christmas movies.  And if there isn't anything more compelling on TV, I sometimes watch the ghost hunter kind of shows, but I'll have to admit I feel they really stretch sometimes to make stuff into a ghostly presence.  In other words I don't necessarily pooh pooh it all, but there is an element of skepticism there.

But my favorite disaster movies are those that have great character development, great acting, and great story lines.  I love "Dante's Peak" and "St. Helens" and "The Day the Dam Broke".  The cross-overs into sci-fi include "Armageddon" and a number of others that involve fixing the moon hit by flying objects, re-positioning the Earth hit by a piece of comet, etc.   "Day of Disaster" involves a super storm coupled with a computer hacker messing with the power grid--actually a former TV series edited into a movie, but quite good.  There are a bunch of those types of movies that are just awful too.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I don't think I've ever seen great acting or great story lines used in conjunction with the movies Dante's Peak or Armageddon.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 12, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Well everybody's tastes aren't the same.  Hombre isn't much of a disaster movie aficionado and I don't think he understands their fascination for me.

Especially in Armageddon, the characer development was fascinating and all the actors stayed true to their characters really well.  It was not intended to take all that seriously as Armageddon is as much comedy as disaster movie, but it had just enough element of everything to keep me entertained.

As for Dante's Peak, I can't fault the acting in any way and the story line was not entirely unbelievable.  And I'm picky.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I love "Ghost" I saw it on my son's 17th birthday 3 months after his death. He had been a intern/DJ at the local FM station and from time to time played a record or 2 for me. 
Anyhow, after the movie, the current)wife (we had been dating a couple weeks) and I were sitting in the car waiting to get out of the lot. We were relating the movie to my son. We turned on the radio and "Unchained Melody" came on... Spooky.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 12, 2015)

My favorite one that really did scare me (very rare) was a Japanese one called Ju-on: The Grudge.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



If I remember correctly, Dante's Peak was part of a rush of disaster type movies.  There was another volcano movie that came out at almost the same time I think, although the other one was much worse; there's a particular scene of a man sinking into lava in subway tunnels that I remember finding hilarious.

I like PIerce Brosnan and Linda Hamilton well enough.  They've both been in movies I enjoyed.  I just remember Dante's Peak seeming to be just another in an almost unending trail of disaster movies at the time.

Armageddon certainly was more action/comedy.

And I don't in any way begrudge you enjoying disaster movies.  I just don't think most tend to be particularly well acted or written.  Those aren't necessary for an enjoyable movie, though; hell, I can watch Flash Gordon still and love it, despite it being horribly written and acted.  Or The Last Dragon....there's another cheesy, badly written, poorly acted movie that I still for some reason love.


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 12, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> Ready for 'big time'???
> 
> A farmer has 21 pigs....how can he put the 21 in four pig pens so that there are an odd number of pigs in each of the four?


That's easy. It's time for some BACON.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 12, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Ready for 'big time'???
> ...




You beast! 

Hands off them piggies!




And, anyway....there's no harming pigs in that puzzle.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 12, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I like some campy movies, Flash Gordon was one, Starship Troopers, Tremors, Army of Darkness and Ice Pirates are few other great campy movies.


----------



## 007 (Mar 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Don't know what I did different on my computer calculator the first time, but I get 50 now on that too, with or without using parentheses, and here it is on my smart phone calculator...





... I'd feel pretty safe saying the answer is 50.


----------



## 007 (Mar 12, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


I've had my share of math too. To get my degree in Electrical Engineering we took some heavy duty math... algebra, trigonometry, calculus, quadratics and tech math that was a mad combination of all... and I liked it. Got straight A's.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 12, 2015)

Don'tcha hate when a song gets stuck in your head........


----------



## 007 (Mar 12, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Don'tcha hate when a song gets stuck in your head........


It was stuck in my head so bad I had to buy the album. There's only 4 or 5 songs on it, but it's catchy, and different, which I like once and awhile.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 12, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Don'tcha hate when a song gets stuck in your head........



I actually do like Meghan Trainor, but I don't think that song will get stuck in my head.      Blake Shelton drafted her to be his co-coach on The Voice this season and that still strikes me as odd--their style and genre is absolutely nothing alike and Blake has mostly country and blues singers on his team this season.  But oh well.  The singers seem to be enjoying having her there.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 12, 2015)

Well time for a nap. Going in at 8 to do security.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 12, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I like those movies too.
Dark Star is another campy comedy Sci- Fi that I like, but I think I'm also biased because of the theme song in the move Benson, Arizona.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 12, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Well time for a nap. Going in at 8 to do security.



I just woke up from mine. 
I only got about 3 hours sleep last night.


----------



## Sherry (Mar 12, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



WQ is correct, Foxy. I knew that he was a grill master, and I expected the London Broil would be good...but I wasn't expecting it to be so melt-in-my-mouth delicious.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 12, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



The Volcano movie I think you're thinking of was entitled "Volcano" and was about a volcano that erupted in the heart of L.A.--Tommy Lee Jones and Anne Heche.  It is in my movie library but I give that one only 2 stars.  It starts off as a great movie, but runs out of plot real fast and from then on it is just special effects and run for your life kinds of scenes and lost its appeal for me.


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 12, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> The Volcano movie I think you're thinking of was entitled "Volcano" and was about a volcano that erupted in the heart of L.A.--Tommy Lee Jones and Anne Heche.  It is in my movie library but I give that one only 2 stars.  It starts off as a great movie, but runs out of plot real fast and from then on it is just special effects and run for your life kinds of scenes and lost its appeal for me.


Anne Heche you say? I could watch it. I could make her go straight too!


----------



## 007 (Mar 12, 2015)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Now HERE'S THE KICKER... if you hit "equal" after each number, you get 56. If you don't hit equal but type in the full equation then hit it, you get 50. It is all in how you work the equation. Frankly, I was taught to use a scientific calculator in college, and we were taught to enter an equation as it is written, in which case as this equation was presented, the correct answer would be 50, otherwise, if you are calculating in your head the number after each 7, the equation should then have been written completely different. For example, if it was written...

(7+7)÷(7+7)x(7-7)=

... then the answer is ZERO. It's all in how it's written, and how it's written determines how it's to be calculated. So...

7+7÷7+7x7-7=... entered that way as it is written into a calculator and then hit enter, the answer will be 50.

..


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 12, 2015)

007 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I believe you.  But I was trained in reading, riting, and rithmatic and not in the scientific method.  So I still get 56


----------



## peach174 (Mar 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



What volcano movie?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_Star_(film)


Sorry I see you ment Montrovant not me.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 12, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I absolutely hated Starship Troopers.  Making fun of it in the theater was the only enjoyment I got from it.  I never liked Tremors, either.  Army of Darkness and Ice Pirates, on the other hand, are classic campy movies.

These things are so completely subjective.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Yeah, that's the one!  In a scene where there is lava in a subway tunnel, and people trapped in a subway car, one of the characters picks up a child I think and jumps out of the back of the subway car into the lava.  He throws the child over the lava to the waiting other people, then slowly sinks down into the lava, I think even putting a thumbs up on his hand as the last thing you see.  It was terribad.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 12, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



As I said it was the one titled "Volcano" and the main stars included Tommy Lee Jones and Anne Heche.  I'm thinking maybe 1997?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 12, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Oh definitely highly subjective.  And especially here in the Coffee Shop, I doubt you would find a more eclectic group so far as personal tastes go anywhere.  I hated Starship Troopers too. But I love love LOVE "Tremors".  It's a 5 star movie at our house.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 12, 2015)

Don't forget the classic campy movie of campy movies.........  Gremlins.......


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 12, 2015)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



What is a loaf sandwich?  Sorry, but that doesn't sound very appetizing.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 12, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Well time for a nap. Going in at 8 to do security.
> ...


So much for a nap. Laid there in bed for 2.5 hours and never fell asleep. Got a call from somebody in Wisconsin rang twice and I tried to call back and it disconnects.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Yup, personally, I'm not a fan of the horror genre . . . or more slasher flicks actually.  I don't enjoy watching people being tortured and killed for 2 hours.    I do like the more classic ones though.  On Halloween, it's been a tradition since I was a kid that we would all watch Halloween.  That is scary enough for me!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 12, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Don't forget the classic campy movie of campy movies.........  Gremlins.......



My grammy has a cat named Gizmo.


----------



## Sherry (Mar 12, 2015)

The original campy horror movie for me is The Blob.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget the classic campy movie of campy movies.........  Gremlins.......
> ...


Our new kitten is named Gizmo because he sounds exactly like the good gremlin, puuurrrr trillll, purrrrrr, trillllll.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 12, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



T-Bone and Porterhouse are the same thing.  The only difference being a Porterhouse steak is bigger.   

Difference Between A T-Bone and Porterhouse Steak

T-Bone steaks and Porterhouse steaks are the same. The Porterhouse is just a larger version of the T-Bone because it is carved from the larger portion of the tenderloin. A Porterhouse is the "King of the T-Bones".


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 12, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



The fat marbling and bone is what gives red meat it's flavor.  That is why I am not a fan of the filet mignon.  I think it is highly overrated.  Though tender, it is certainly not the most flavorful steak.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Girl Scout cookies!!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


If it's like me it would be a meatloaf sandwich but he's a yankee and there's no telling what loaf means up there.......


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


I guess I'm spoiled.  I prefer game meat because it is lean and I like that flavor.  I find well-marbled meat fatty and somewhat gross, but it's more about mouth feel than flavor.  My throat locks up if I chomp into a piece of chewy fat or gristle.  If that happens, dinner is over for me.  Hence, I trim my meat very closely of any fat, gristly or other tissues other than the muscle.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay boys and girls.  Here is today's math quiz--you're supposed to do it in your head first and then check yourself with pencil and paper.
> ...


 
I got 56, too.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 12, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



I actually met a guy once named James Bond.  After he introduced himself to me, of course I was skeptical!  Lol.  I was like "no way!"  He said yes and showed me his license.  Sure enough, it said James Bond.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 12, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Oh no, I always trim the big pieces of fat off the edges.  The marbling is what you are looking for in a flavorful piece of meat.  That type of fat is very thin strands and actually breaks down during cooking which helps impart a wonderful flavor to the meat.    The bone also imparts a lot of flavor.  The saying, the meat is better closer to the bone is NOT just a saying.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 12, 2015)

007 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



The best drink I ever had was from some local dive Chinese restaurant where the bartender makes Jolly Ranchers, and all different flavors.  They taste just like the candy and are very dangerous!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 12, 2015)

007 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



I could never have a relationship like that.  I am kind of possessive type.


----------



## mdk (Mar 12, 2015)

I hope everyone had a wonderful day. I had an exhausting day car shopping. My back is feeling much better and I plan on sleeping like a baby tonight. Cheers you to all lovely people!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 12, 2015)

007 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



  I got sick from that once and cannot stand to even smell it to this day.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 12, 2015)

alan1 said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> > I used to bartend at a members club. Lots of older men. They all ordered Martinis
> ...


I prefer a good single malt, myself.  There are plenty of quality choices available now, too.  But I do like a smoky, peaty Scotch.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 12, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I just did it in order and got 56.    I never really liked math, though I used to be very good in Algebra.  I used to tutor another student who was having problems, but I don't remember a THING about it.  I've never had to use it in real life.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 12, 2015)

007 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



That's why steak is best cooked medium rare.  If it's too well done and loses it's pinkish color then it becomes tough.  I think just putting some salt on it before you cook it and letting it soak into the meat helps tenderize it.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I think you and I are right.    56 is my answer and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 12, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Bacon is a food group......  Bacon fat is a beverage.......



Grilled cheese sandwiches cooked in bacon fat with bacon . . . and tomato for health, of course.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 12, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I usually order mine passed close to the grill, or they can run the cow by me and I'll hack off a chunk of my own.  A good steak needs no incineration to make it palatable.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 12, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Sell the horses and divide the money.


----------



## alan1 (Mar 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> That's why steak is best cooked medium rare.  If it's too well done and loses it's pinkish color then it becomes tough.  I think just putting some salt on it before you cook it and letting it soak into the meat helps tenderize it.


Many say to salt before cooking but chemistry has shown that salting items tends to draw fluid out of them.  I generally only salt meat right before eating it, not before cooking it.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 12, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Diana1180 said:
> ...



Thin mints!  Yum.  I could eat a whole box all by myself.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 12, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I'm a yankee too and I've never heard of a loaf sandwich.    We have a sandwich meat here called pickle loaf (don't know how popular that is in other parts of the country).    I think it's nasty.  It's like bologna with little bits of vegetables stuck in it.  Gross.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 12, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I've only had venison.  I do not like venison burger at all though.  It was disgusting for hamburgers even mixed with hamburger.  The steaks are really good though.  I just put a lot of garlic salt and pepper on them.  They are surprisingly tender too.  My grammy told me that moose meat is even better.  I've never had it though.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 12, 2015)

alan1 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > That's why steak is best cooked medium rare.  If it's too well done and loses it's pinkish color then it becomes tough.  I think just putting some salt on it before you cook it and letting it soak into the meat helps tenderize it.
> ...



I always salt my steaks at least 10 minutes before I put them on the grill.  Never have a problem with a tough steak unless it is a cheap cut.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Or pork roll (New Jersey food) and if it's called loaf up in almost Canada.........


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 12, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I've never heard of pork roll.  What's that?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 12, 2015)

alan1 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > That's why steak is best cooked medium rare.  If it's too well done and loses it's pinkish color then it becomes tough.  I think just putting some salt on it before you cook it and letting it soak into the meat helps tenderize it.
> ...



I make a wicked homemade steak sauce too.


----------



## alan1 (Mar 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


When I was a kid, we'd sometimes put salt on a banana slug.  The salt would draw out their fluids and kill them.  Granted, a banana slug and a steak are two different things.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 12, 2015)

alan1 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



  Those are really gross.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Pork roll, otherwise known as Taylor Ham, I'd never heard of it till my BIL moved to NJ.  Think items like Treet, bologna, mild salami....... All variations of the same thing


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 12, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I like salami.  Genoa is my favorite.  I do not like bologna though.  I have no idea what "Treet" is.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 12, 2015)

I just bought a precooked spiral sliced ham (like a really small one), and I've been using that for ham sandwiches.  Delicious!    I also made broccoli, ham and cheese soup with some of it.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 12, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Bacon is a food group......  Bacon fat is a beverage.......


Just ask my cat, Sherman.  Bugger goes way out of his way to get into the bacon fat.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 12, 2015)

"


ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


"Treet" is something like Spam, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I have a few friends who are big Tremors fans.  I never understood the appeal.  It's made worse by the fact that when the ScyFy channel canceled the show Farscape, one of the things they replaced it with was Tremors the series.


----------



## alan1 (Mar 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I make a wicked homemade steak sauce too.


It's funny, I like sauces and marinades with lots of spice.  Indian, Thai, Mexican, Chinese, various African or South American mixes.  I like my steaks mostly with just pepper, light salt and some horseradish on the side.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 12, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> "
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> ...


It's a cheap version of Spam.  Apparently the people in NY and east Pennsy love Taylor ham, I wasn't impressed.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bacon is a food group......  Bacon fat is a beverage.......
> ...



I might have to see if the little one will eat that.  She is a bacon fan!


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 12, 2015)

alan1 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I make a wicked homemade steak sauce too.
> ...


I like to marinade mine in a mix of soy sauce and worcestershire sauce with minced garlic and onion powder.  I add rubbed sage when I cook the steak.  
I found doing the same with pork chops and searing them quickly ensures they stay juicy.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 12, 2015)

alan1 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I make a wicked homemade steak sauce too.
> ...



I love steak sauce.    Spicy steak sauce is the best.  Another good way to eat a steak is with some garlic herb butter and just put a pat on top of a hot steak and it soaks in.  Yummy!


----------



## alan1 (Mar 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Yet harmless and very common in the redwood forests of central California.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 12, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



It's probably really not much more fattening than cooking it in butter.  Of course that should be eaten in moderation.    I also like dipping my grilled cheese in tomato soup.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 12, 2015)

alan1 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



Yeah, we don't get insects so large around here.    That is the ONE thing that is good about a colder climate.


----------



## alan1 (Mar 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Garlic is good with anything.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



What do you put in yours?  Mine is my own blend of ketchup mustard, worchestershire, apple cider vinegar, salt, pepper, a dash of hot sauce.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 12, 2015)

alan1 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



I put it in most everything.  There are very few dishes that I don't use at least a little bit of garlic.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



Mine is basically the same, but I don't really have a set recipe, I just add things that I have on hand, but those are my basic ingredients too.  I also use a little bit of smoke sauce in mine.


----------



## Sherry (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm not a fan of steak sauce, but I do enjoy dipping it in sour cream.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


It was always a blast watching those kinds of disaster movies with my brothers.  The peanut gallery kibitzing was absolutely hilarious.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 12, 2015)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


I've been thinking about the parentheses thing.  I'm not sure how many of you have worked with Spreadsheet, but if you miss the proper parentheses, your formulae are useless.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 12, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Don'tcha hate when a song gets stuck in your head........


Damn!  Now you've gone and done it!  That's one song that stays with me and I get the strangest looks for singing it sotto voce.


----------



## alan1 (Mar 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I put it in most everything.  There are very few dishes that I don't use at least a little bit of garlic.


Garlic, ginger and chiles make the world go 'round.


----------



## 007 (Mar 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Well, at least now you know why you're coming out with the wrong answer to that equation...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 12, 2015)

mdk said:


> I hope everyone had a wonderful day. I had an exhausting day car shopping. My back is feeling much better and I plan on sleeping like a baby tonight. Cheers you to all lovely people!


Funny you should say that.  My daughter just called and told me about her husband's decision to buy himself a truck for his birthday.  They'll pick it up tomorrow night.  While she thought the timing of such an acquisition is poorly timed, it sounded like she got her way in just about every other aspect.  Amazing how women can get their way, even when their men think they are getting theirs.  I'm so proud of my daughter!  What a wife!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 12, 2015)

If I do use a store brand steak sauce, it would have to be this (which technically is just a type of hot sauce but delicious on steak).


----------



## mdk (Mar 12, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > I hope everyone had a wonderful day. I had an exhausting day car shopping. My back is feeling much better and I plan on sleeping like a baby tonight. Cheers you to all lovely people!
> ...


Small world. I hate shopping for anything but even hate it more when its a rather big ticket item. I thought about getting truck but all the ones a looked at were huge. I don't need Gravedigger in my driveway. lol


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


Heh, heh, heh...Capt Morgans played an important role in removing an item from my bucket list a couple of years ago.  My daughter chose that potage, added white Rockstar, and we shared a fifth one Christmas eve.  I'm not sure how I bruised my cheek, but vaguely remember diving under the table to retrieve my specs and finding a chair in the way.  My daughter claims her last cognizant memory was sitting in the snow, propped against the bumper of my truck, smoking a cigarette with the dog between her legs.  Somehow, everyone was upstairs and safely in bed the next morning.  So, tie one on with my daughter is off the list.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 12, 2015)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Well 7 + 7 is 14.  14 divided by 7 is 2.  2 + 7 is 9.  9 x 7 is 63.  63 - 7 is 56.  I think your calculator is broken.


----------



## 007 (Mar 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I don't know... I said "Old Fashioned Loaf," not loaf.

It's a sandwich meat same as bologna, or pimento loaf, or pickle and pimento loaf, etc. 

Try it, you might like it.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 12, 2015)

007 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I have tried pickle loaf.  Don't like it.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 12, 2015)

Bruins just won.  3-2 against Tampa.    Woot!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 12, 2015)

mdk said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


I actually have good use for a decent-sized pickup.  I drive out to the "Valley" every few weeks to score a couple of tons of grass.  I also haul a 19' stock trailer or my 28' travel trailer.  Unfortunately, my old Subaru couldn't handle any of that.  Being somewhat vertically challenged, I make it a point to have running boards installed on my conveyance of preference.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


You should actually put the salt on after you have seared it.  Salt tends to draw out the moisture and dry out the meat.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Any kind of GS cookie...and the salespeople are usually about the cutest things on this planet, I usually stumble across Brownies with dimples and big eyes.  Makes me think of my granddaughters.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Have you ever had scrapple?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Any game meat, wild caught (hunted) can be completely ruined by poor field dressing and handling.  It has to be kept clean and cooled as soon as possible.  Should NEVER be put into plastic bags.  Your grammy was right about moose meat, too.  But for my money, Dall Sheep takes the cake.  Lean, tender, and delicious.


----------



## 007 (Mar 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


See, you're making the same mistake that Ff is. You're essentially calculating an answer to an equation after each 7, but in order to work out an equation like that it should have been written entirely different, as in...

(7+7)=a
a÷(7)=b
b+(7)=c
cx(7)=d
d-(7)=e
e=56
... and that is what you are doing, which is wrong. You're not solving ONE equation, you're essentially solving FIVE DIFFERENT equations.

Now to solve the equation correctly, entering it into a calculator, "as it is written"...

7+7÷7+7x7-7... = ... the answer will be 50.

The calculator doesn't make mistakes.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 12, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



No. . . should I be afraid to ask?


----------



## 007 (Mar 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Me too... gotta have A-1 with my steak.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 12, 2015)

alan1 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...


That's the truth!  I would never consider eating a banana slug, salted or not.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 12, 2015)

007 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Well, I was only joking.  I don't really like math anyhow.  That's why I use a calculator.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


My parents grew up in Philadelphia and seemed to crave the stuff.  My brothers, sisters, and I thought it a pretty repugnant use for leftover garbage (as food):
"Originally of Pennsylvania Dutch origin, scrapple was made from the bits and pieces of the pig not suited for anything else! "


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 12, 2015)

007 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



I like my homemade or the Pick-A-Peppa hot sauce on my steak.  I can eat A-1 of course and still enjoy my meal, but I prefer the others.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 12, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I'll pass!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm heading off to bed early tonight.  I had a busy day and am tired tonight.  Have a good one, coffee shoppers!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Yeah, me too!  I don't eat any version of hot dog or commercially produced "sausage" because they are made from "lips and assholes".  I will eat my own home-made wieners or summer sausage, or the stuff the local German Metzger makes from the game meat you bring him, but most commercial stuff is...well, blech!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 12, 2015)

With ya, Chris!  I have to get up in a couple of hours to start my "day".  Good night all, don't let the bed bugs bite!


----------



## 007 (Mar 12, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> With ya, Chris!  I have to get up in a couple of hours to start my "day".  Good night all, don't let the bed bugs bite!


Later 'gaters.

(Why doesn't multi quote work?)

Edit: OK... just figured it out. Another thing that's very convoluted about this board that I don't like.


----------



## Sherry (Mar 12, 2015)

See you guys Sunday night.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 13, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, mdk,  Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Chris in transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Ernie's friend and colleague Max,
Ernie for wellness, rest, and extra strength,
Those in the dangerous cold zones,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## 007 (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm up, fed the livestock, coffee is brewing, and the GMC is ready to pick up at the Chevy dealer.... life is good.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 13, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > The Volcano movie I think you're thinking of was entitled "Volcano" and was about a volcano that erupted in the heart of L.A.--Tommy Lee Jones and Anne Heche.  It is in my movie library but I give that one only 2 stars.  It starts off as a great movie, but runs out of plot real fast and from then on it is just special effects and run for your life kinds of scenes and lost its appeal for me.
> ...




I didn't post that...

...and I have no clue who those actors are.


I got a kick out of this: "...It is in my movie library...."

My library has nothing in it but things called "books."


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 13, 2015)

007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Don'tcha hate when a song gets stuck in your head........
> ...





'Future Husband' sounds 50s to me.


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bacon is a food group......  Bacon fat is a beverage.......
> ...


Damn. I hope you have a set of de-fibrillation paddles handy when you serve that.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Well, I don't have any health problems.  When I had my last blood work at the doctor, everything was normal, my cholesterol, my blood sugar, all of my electrolytes, etc..  I'm not overweight at all either, so I don't worry about such things.    I feel that, as long as I don't eat things like that all the time, then it's fine.


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Same here. I'm probably below standard weight and go off the deep end occasionally with something but eat healthy most of the time. The people that get into trouble eat for fun, not health. But no sense getting religious about it.


----------



## 007 (Mar 13, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Definitely, and I like DooWop. I like music that will make you tap your toes and follow along.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

007 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I like rock and roll.  I'm just a rock and roll girl.  Give me classic rock and/or grunge.    I like other genres sometimes too, but those are my two main types of music I listen to most often.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



Yes, I am a small person.  I don't ever eat a lot.  If I can finish what's on my plate, I'm proud of myself.    When I go out to eat at a restaurant and they put down a gigantic plate of food in front of me, I really feel overwhelmed.  I can't understand how anyone could eat so much food and not explode.  No wonder Americans are so fat!!!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Mar 13, 2015)

It's Friday the 13th!  Be careful out there!  I was going to spend the day under my bed but I have to take Mrs. BBD to Rockford today so she can do some shopping.  Better have myself another cup of coffee and see if I can find my four-leafed clover.


----------



## 007 (Mar 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


I'll listen to just about anything but head banging and rap.

One of my best friends is the lead guitar player in 7 Seconds, and even though I've been totally supportive of him all these years, I just can't hardly stand the music...


... can you believe that same guy has two SLOW JAZZ albums out on CD?


----------



## peach174 (Mar 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Me too. I can only eat about a third of one the huge plates of food at a restaurant, but I get a doggie bag and I have left overs from it for at least 2 or 3 days.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

007 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Yeah, that's not really my kind of music either.  Sounds like a bunch of noise.  I can believe it because a lot of artists who are into heavy metal music are quite talented actually.   

I really enjoyed the grunge invasion of the 90s, and this is more my kind of music.  One of my favorites by Pearl Jam.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

And this one is pretty awesome too.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

This is one of the lesser known "grunge" bands out of Seattle.  These guys are considered the original grunge band who a lot of the bands, like Nirvana and Pearl Jam admired.  You can almost here the transition in this song from "glam rock" to what we now consider grunge.   


Here is the song in a tribute to Andrew Wood of Mother Love Bone by Pearl Jam . . .


----------



## danielpalos (Mar 13, 2015)

I don't let people "get my goat" anymore because momma gave it away and it isn't mine any more.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 13, 2015)

Morning !






Especially on Friday the 13th.


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 13, 2015)

007 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



Nothing on my steaks but garlic salt ( _lots_ and it has to be Lawry's-course ground with parsley)  and pepper. Broiled to tender perfection to medium-rare. ( unless cooked on a grill )  

Gee, I was looking forward to cereal with soy-milk, until I just posted this steak thing.


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 13, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Morning !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soon, the new and largest sized Chromebook will arrive ( ACER 15.6 inch ) and that is about the size it should look. ( in the picture ) It will join my 13.3 inch Toshiba Chromebook and my Windows-7 desktop PC and soon every room will have it's own access to the world...

After the cable company raised my rate by $40.00 a month, coming to more than $200.00, I said disconnect me from cable and enable local access only. Much less per month and being a person who watches little TV, the withdrawal shouldn't take more than a couple of weeks. Will miss the two DVR's though, but little of quality to DVR, anymore.


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 13, 2015)

danielpalos said:


> I don't let people "get my goat" anymore because momma gave it away and it isn't mine any more.



I don't hang with people who can _get my goat_. Forget that!


----------



## 007 (Mar 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


If I had to pick something like middle of the road of what I like, central to everything, it would have to be something like this, and I really dig both these bands...


... Salma Hayek in the video isn't bad either...


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 13, 2015)

007 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I can believe it, sweetie. A good musician can play anything. I love head-banging music, too, when I am in my car and can crank it to 40, which is full blast!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

007 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Yes, I like that kind of music too.  I guess it all depends on my mood.    I know the second video is from a Quentin Tarantino movie, The Dusk Before Dawn?


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I LOVE Pearl Jam still, too. I remember when I first heard them, playing LOUDLY on the jukebox of an eclectic store selling cool things and I asked the person at the cashier's desk , WHO IS THAT BAND and she said, Pearl Jam.


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 13, 2015)

I also have this on a CD I burned and I love to listen to it, as I drive. Cranked, of course.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Like Metallica for example.  Here is one of their more heavier songs . . . what I would call "speed metal."  


And here is a remake of a Thin Lizzie song, which really shows they are talented.  I like both though.


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


----------



## 007 (Mar 13, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


He goes from that head banging, to this...


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



And this is still SO HOT!  ( speaking of QT )


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 13, 2015)

My favorite these days.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 13, 2015)

Yes it's been a hard winter.  Just look at the streets!  They have gone through battle and bear the wounds.  A lovely crop of potholes this spring.

Another casualty of this winter is the Easter Pageant on the Hillside.  For the past thirty seven years, members of my congregation Trinity Presbyterian have performed the Passion Play on Palm Sunday and Holy Saturday.  But this year, the winter intervened.  As Easter Sunday is relatively early this year (April 5) and our rehearsals begin the first Sunday of Lent, and because it's either -5 or the hillside set has been covered in a foot of snow, we have not had the opportunity to practice.

Key people are missing too.  Our sound/music/special effects person will be going to baseball camp with his son over the holiday.  We have nine apostles, no Joseph of Aremathea, only one Roman centurian, only one criminal to crucify. no Mary Magdeline.

So, tearfully, the director decided to cancel this year's performances.

And now the waiting for the thaw begins.  The waiting for a chance to get my hands dirty and plant the window boxes and the flower beds, the chance to sharpen the mower blade and do battle with the standing lawn, the chance to charge up the battery on the string trimmer Mom gave me for Christmas.  Spring is a season of chances.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

007 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



This one might be something you could enjoy more.  Nirvana doing David Bowie's Man Who Sold the World.  I actually prefer the Nirvana cover to the original.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

And now for something more hard from Nirvana, another one of my favorites.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> And this is still SO HOT!  ( speaking of QT )



I think these two are my favs from PF.


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > And this is still SO HOT!  ( speaking of QT )
> ...



Most definitely.  That was my first introduction to Uma Thurman and I LOVED HER!!! She played a great role so very convincingly.


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 13, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> My favorite these days.



I LOVE all Blues, too. I think I love all genres of music and can always find something that fits my mood. Like when I am on here early in the mornings, I have Pandora streaming mellow music, usually from Asian or M.E. countries. New age, global.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

I also love surf music!   

One of my favorite surf songs, which also happens to be in the PF soundtrack.


----------



## 007 (Mar 13, 2015)

Well, and now, as hard as it is to do, I must extricate myself from my computer and S,S&S. My ride has called me up to take me to pick up the GMC and he's ready, and I'm still FOOLING AROUND... 

I am so NOT a timely person in the morning. Mornings are for coffee and general GOOFING OFF...


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm sure everyone has heard this one before.


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 13, 2015)

Dang, I had to go to the first page to post. Y'all locked up my browser with all the videos.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Dang, I had to go to the first page to post. Y'all locked up my browser with all the videos.



What browser do you use?  I use Google Chrome and never have a problem with videos.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 13, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



No I posted the info about the "Volcano" movie--the nesting apparently got messed up in the multi-quote feature.

I have probaby a couple of hundred movies on DVD and a few dozen on VHS tapes.  But that library is dwarfed by my book library.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 13, 2015)

Well, still sick as a dog, day three, fever, deep bronchial cough that doesn't clear anything, I ache all over and my diaphragm, sides and back hurt from coughing.  I sleep for an hour at a time propped up, finally called the VA to see if there's anything they can give me so at least I can get some real sleep.   
Not to mention I have tons of things to do to get ready for the move and just can't do anything.  I hope this breaks soon.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Well, still sick as a dog, day three, fever, deep bronchial cough that doesn't clear anything, I ache all over and my diaphragm, sides and back hurt from coughing.  I sleep for an hour at a time propped up, finally called the VA to see if there's anything they can give me so at least I can get some real sleep.
> Not to mention I have tons of things to do to get ready for the move and just can't do anything.  I hope this breaks soon.



Maybe you have pneumonia?

You might need antibiotics.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 13, 2015)

And good morning everybody.  It's trying really hard to rain here but I don't think it is going to get it done.  We have pretty much a free Friday for a change.  Now I have to decide if I want to be productive or play all day.

Oh well I don't have to think about that now.  I'll think about that later.

As for music, you really have to go back to the 60's, 70's, and 80's to find truly wonderful strong melodies, great lyrics, and instrumentation.  Nothing that has been produced since can compare.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 13, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Well, still sick as a dog, day three, fever, deep bronchial cough that doesn't clear anything, I ache all over and my diaphragm, sides and back hurt from coughing.  I sleep for an hour at a time propped up, finally called the VA to see if there's anything they can give me so at least I can get some real sleep.
> Not to mention I have tons of things to do to get ready for the move and just can't do anything.  I hope this breaks soon.



Ringel, see a doctor.  With the symptoms you are describing, you obviously need an anti-biotic.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> And good morning everybody.  It's trying really hard to rain here but I don't think it is going to get it done.  We have pretty much a free Friday for a change.  Now I have to decide if I want to be productive or play all day.
> 
> Oh well I don't have to think about that now.  I'll think about that later.
> 
> As for music, you really have to go back to the 60's, 70's, and 80's to find truly wonderful strong melodies, great lyrics, and instrumentation.  Nothing that has been produced since can compare.



That's not true at all.  There are a lot of good bands out there.  Some of the guitar work of today is just amazing.  You may not like that genre of music, but that doesn't mean there is no talent out there.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 13, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, still sick as a dog, day three, fever, deep bronchial cough that doesn't clear anything, I ache all over and my diaphragm, sides and back hurt from coughing.  I sleep for an hour at a time propped up, finally called the VA to see if there's anything they can give me so at least I can get some real sleep.
> ...


That's why I called the VA and no, I do not have pneumonia.  As for an antibiotic this is the flu (a virus) so an antibiotic would be a waste of time unless I develop an infection which I have not, I know what that feels like and I don't have that feeling. 
So far it's just a very nasty virus so I'm drinking lots of water and taking extra vitamins as well as ibuprofen for the pain.  I have been taking naps throughout the day so I am getting some rest just not the long deep sleep I need.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

You cannot tell me these guys are not talented as hell.  This is live and unplugged.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



They can't tell if you have pneumonia or not without doing a chest x-ray.


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Dang, I had to go to the first page to post. Y'all locked up my browser with all the videos.
> ...


I have that but mostly use Firefox. It plays the videos just fine but there was too many links and took a long time to load. I don't have the fastest net speed available. It's hard to party with you high rollers.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I can tell, had it once before, I know exactly what it feels like.  If I had it I would definitely not be posting here cause I would be 10 times more uncomfortable than I am now, trust me pneumonia is extremely nasty.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> You cannot tell me these guys are not talented as hell.  This is live and unplugged.



Not as bad to my ears as the heavy metal stuff, but I'm just not feeling it Chris.  Sorry.  To me he sounds off his note a lot of the time--especially on the first song.  And it is still music without melody to me.  Good drum and guitar work though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 13, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



Join the club with a lot of us.    I have very good net speed but my computer doesn't play well with USMB's new software.  Lightning fast at other sites and sometimes like slogging through molasses here.  It is sometimes very annoying and frustrating, but I work around it.  So we'll all just party on.  We're all worth it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 13, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Morning !
> ...



When Comcast raised our rates over $200 (we're bundled with phone, internet, and cable) I called them and advised that we were going to have to figure out something or we would be looking elsewhere for service.  They immediately dropped our bill almost $50/month and included Starz at no additional charge.

I love the DVR to zap the commercials in the few programs we do watch.  And I love HD, but it isn't worth money that we need for groceries or to keep the lights on.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 13, 2015)

The thing that amazes me is that of all the hundreds of free movies Comcast/Xfinity offers every month plus Starz, Encore, HBO (we're getting HBO free for three months due to our last billing dispute ), there are maybe a half dozen out of the whole lot that we actually want to watch.  And that's pathetic.


----------



## mdk (Mar 13, 2015)

Good afternoon everyone! I hope everyone is having a great day thus far.

Does anybody have any fun plans for the weekend? My schedule is pretty much clear so I plan on poking around the yard and cleaning up some of the winter debris and bits of rubbish that have been revealed as a result of the melting snow. A nice peaceful weekend is exactly what the doctor ordered. It seems my back is back on track so I am quite please to have my mobility again. Cheers!


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 13, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Foxy! Please switch to Firefox and download BluHell Firewall. It stops ads and scripts that slowed me down to a crawl here when they first changed over. As far as I know, there is nothing as effective for IE or Chrome


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 13, 2015)

OK got to get ready to head in to open up. Seems like I just left there. I was home just after 4 AM, in bed by 5 and up at 11. Slept pretty good. Only up with cramps once about 8.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 13, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



I tried Firefox Ernie and didn't like it.    I love IE for the user friendly nature of it, how it fills in so many of the blanks for me and offers ease of re-entering places I frequent after I do a thorough scrub of my computer.  And for me, it is faster than Firefox and Bing has such pretty pictures for its backgrounds.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



It's the ads.  You have to wait for the ads to load, especially those ads with animation.  If you used an ad block program, you would notice that your aren't bogged down by the ads anymore.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 13, 2015)

Joey Hart tonight at Doc's!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



My ex-boyfriend worked as a construction worker in the middle of winter for a week with pneumonia because he thought he only had a cold.  You really should get checked because there are different types of pneumonia, such as what they refer to as "walking" pneumonia.  Also, I type medical reports for a living, so I know for a fact that symptoms can vary dependent upon where and how severe your infection might be.   

Walking Pneumonia Everyday Health


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



The ads are an issue, especially those with really long running scripts, but Ad block interferes with a lot of the on line games I like to play.  And since this is the ONLY site I am having a problem with, at least among those I visit frequently, I'll tough it out.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Well, when you download an ad block program, there is a little icon on the top of your screen to the right of your address bar.  On mine, it looks like a little hand and tells me the number of ads that were blocked.  All you do is click on that little hand and it turns the ad blocker on or off like a toggle switch, so if you go to a site where you don't need it, you can easily turn it off and then turn it back on when you come here.    It's very easy and user friendly little gadget.


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


I have an ad and script blocker. Intel i7 w/8 gigs of ram but all the video links have to load at least once. It loads much faster after that.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


My first career was medical, I was a Dental Tech/Corpsman Assistant in the Navy then worked at a major metropolitan hospital for 10 years not to mention 2 years of premed before I decided I didn't want to be a doctor.  I'm very aware of walking pneumonia and what to look for.  I don't have it.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 13, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I'd run firefox/Bluhell for this site alone, then, If I were you.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Well fine, but you are wrong to try and diagnose yourself without a chest x-ray.  All infections are different and can react and affect you differently.  Experience in the medical field should tell you that much.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 13, 2015)

For all you who still have middle schoolers and high schoolers at home, I love this:


----------



## FuelRod (Mar 13, 2015)

Officially Spring Break.  What are your plans?


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 13, 2015)

FuelRod said:


> Officially Spring Break.  What are your plans?



Spring Break?  It isn't even spring yet!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

I got a phone call from myself today.  This has happened to me one other time before.  Where I get a call, and my caller ID tells me it is my own number calling me.  I answer it and say hello?  Me, are you there?  No answer and after about 30 seconds, it hangs up.  Anyone else have this happen to them?  I wonder what could cause that?  Crossed lines or something?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I got a phone call from myself today.  This has happened to me one other time before.  Where I get a call, and my caller ID tells me it is my own number calling me.  I answer it and say hello?  Me, are you there?  No answer and after about 30 seconds, it hangs up.  Anyone else have this happen to them?  I wonder what could cause that?  Crossed lines or something?



I think I would have a good long talk with my phone.  Or whoever sold it to me.  That is a new one on me Chris.  I don't believe my phone has ever called me.  Sometimes if we hang up on a telemarketer or whatever the phone will ring immediately and the robo call will still be talking.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I got a phone call from myself today.  This has happened to me one other time before.  Where I get a call, and my caller ID tells me it is my own number calling me.  I answer it and say hello?  Me, are you there?  No answer and after about 30 seconds, it hangs up.  Anyone else have this happen to them?  I wonder what could cause that?  Crossed lines or something?
> ...



It's definitely strange.  It is my own telephone number calling my own phone.  Lol.  I have no explanation for how that is possible.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 13, 2015)

FuelRod said:


> Officially Spring Break.  What are your plans?



Wow you guys have your spring break early.  The Albuquerque public schools won't have spring break until mid April.  I bet the kids would prefer it in March when the skiing is still good though.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I got a phone call from myself today.  This has happened to me one other time before.  Where I get a call, and my caller ID tells me it is my own number calling me.  I answer it and say hello?  Me, are you there?  No answer and after about 30 seconds, it hangs up.  Anyone else have this happen to them?  I wonder what could cause that?  Crossed lines or something?



This explains some of it, but I don't know why no one is on the other line.
Maybe the recording takes longer that 30 seconds?
Why is my own phone number calling me - CBS News


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

peach174 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I got a phone call from myself today.  This has happened to me one other time before.  Where I get a call, and my caller ID tells me it is my own number calling me.  I answer it and say hello?  Me, are you there?  No answer and after about 30 seconds, it hangs up.  Anyone else have this happen to them?  I wonder what could cause that?  Crossed lines or something?
> ...



Both times there was absolute silence on the other end, and then the phone does that busy signal sound and then hangs up.  And this is only a couple of seconds into the call.  I will answer and say hello a few times, and then I get silence, the busy signal and then hang up.  I suppose that could be a possibility, but it doesn't work correctly.


----------



## FuelRod (Mar 13, 2015)

I suppose it is early for some.  Right in the middle last two quarters of our school year however.  Getting Spring weather this year.
Lots of plans for different getaways around these parts.


----------



## 007 (Mar 13, 2015)

Here's a couple of SUPER talented characters... I love these guys...


----------



## 007 (Mar 13, 2015)

I finally threw that MAG pizza together, and it was piled so high that I had to squish it a little to get it under the top heat coil on the Pizzazz. Now my mouth is watering because I can smell it cooking... maaaaaan... but, I'm going to try and not have too much of it. 

See, I'm trying to control how much I eat, Aqua...


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 13, 2015)

007 said:


> Here's a couple of SUPER talented characters... I love these guys...



What's the purpose of the white scarf tied around the neck of the one guitar?  Very pleasant music though.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 13, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Well, still sick as a dog, day three, fever, deep bronchial cough that doesn't clear anything, I ache all over and my diaphragm, sides and back hurt from coughing.  I sleep for an hour at a time propped up, finally called the VA to see if there's anything they can give me so at least I can get some real sleep.
> Not to mention I have tons of things to do to get ready for the move and just can't do anything.  I hope this breaks soon.


No time to be sick, that's for sure!  Maybe take one day's worth of down-time and then kick into action?  Good luck, best vibes coming your way.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 13, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> > Officially Spring Break.  What are your plans?
> ...


Our Spring Break is over today.  It was a lovely week but I'll have to stay on script in order to cover all my material before the end of semester and Finals Week (first week of May).


----------



## 007 (Mar 13, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a couple of SUPER talented characters... I love these guys...
> ...


He's say's it's to stop string buzz above his capo.

Yeah those guys make for a nice departure from every day, cookie cutter, one song after another sounds the same, music.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

peach174 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I got a phone call from myself today.  This has happened to me one other time before.  Where I get a call, and my caller ID tells me it is my own number calling me.  I answer it and say hello?  Me, are you there?  No answer and after about 30 seconds, it hangs up.  Anyone else have this happen to them?  I wonder what could cause that?  Crossed lines or something?
> ...



Maybe someone is trying to reach me from beyond!!!! Oooooo . .. .   Phone calls from Hell.  Mwa-ha-ha!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 14, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, mdk,  Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Chris in transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Ernie's friend and colleague Max,
Ernie for wellness, rest, and extra strength,
Those in the dangerous cold zones,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 14, 2015)

Joey hart was great and the take was pretty good for a Friday night. I have some photos. I'll post one or two in the morning. It's beddy bye time now.


----------



## 007 (Mar 14, 2015)

Well it's take a load to the dump day today. Other than that, got no plans. Might just hop in the big red truck and road trip.


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm going to the dump this morning too to take a customer's stuff and the dog park is right there so it's a doggie day as well.


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 14, 2015)

007 said:


> I finally threw that MAG pizza together, and it was piled so high that I had to squish it a little to get it under the top heat coil on the Pizzazz. Now my mouth is watering because I can smell it cooking... maaaaaan... but, I'm going to try and not have too much of it.
> 
> See, I'm trying to control how much I eat, Aqua...



 I admire your effort, baby. Your heart will love you for it, too.


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 14, 2015)

007 said:


> Well it's take a load to the dump day today. Other than that, got no plans. Might just hop in the big red truck and road trip.



I'll be sitting right next to you. Our thighs will be touching.


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 14, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> I'm going to the dump this morning too to take a customer's stuff and the dog park is right there so it's a doggie day as well.



I wish I still had a dog, but one pet allowed and I moved in here with her; my kitty of 13 years, and constant companion, when I am home. She doesn't take her eyes off of me and talks all the time. lol. Cats have an amazing array of voice intonations. We have bonded in the way, dogs and their owners do. For realsies.....

Have a great day, Icey, sweetheart. It is finally storming here but not expected to last over two days, then back to sunshine. We have not had a winter. Positive things happened though: people came to the coast and businesses prospered.


----------



## 007 (Mar 14, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Well it's take a load to the dump day today. Other than that, got no plans. Might just hop in the big red truck and road trip.
> ...


Nice... 

I'm thinking cruise the pines... it's about a 14 mile long trail back through about 250,000 acres of DNR land along the Wisconsin River. It's wild and remote back there, and beautiful. I like to be one of the first to cruise back there after all the snow melts and it's accessible. Probably pack the Vaquero .45 Long Colt.


----------



## 007 (Mar 14, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to the dump this morning too to take a customer's stuff and the dog park is right there so it's a doggie day as well.
> ...


I totally agree on cats talking. They can give answers, ask questions, or just comment in general...  Seriously, their meow will go UP just a person asking a question, and that's what they're doing if you pay attention, and you can ask them a question and they'll meow a response that goes DOWN, just like a person would, or they'll just meow a normal meow as if to just comment. But meows can be short, long, quiet, loud, go up, down, or any combination of all, and in reality, they are TALKING to you, and if you have your little buddy long enough, you WILL know what they're saying. You're just IN TUNE with that little critter. I do like the cats. I think they have such cool personalities.

Dogs just bark... cats talk...


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 14, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Have a great day, Icey, sweetheart. It is finally storming here but not expected to last over two days, then back to sunshine. We have not had a winter. Positive things happened though: people came to the coast and businesses prospered.


Yesterday was almost 70 but the storm is in now. Western WA finally has to pay its' dues. We had a really good run though!


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 14, 2015)

007 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


Boy, you said it all, well. I love it when my girl, meows under her breath while purring, as I hold her in my lap. Ultimate heart-bump.


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 14, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Have a great day, Icey, sweetheart. It is finally storming here but not expected to last over two days, then back to sunshine. We have not had a winter. Positive things happened though: people came to the coast and businesses prospered.
> ...




We, too, did, Icey. It's just been that kind of year. I have been able to sit on my balcony for 15 minutes a day before going to work, and I am totally tanned. lol. This has been going on, in February, when it should have been storming all month.


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 14, 2015)

007 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Dang, you paint a picture I want to be a part of, 7, muh man.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm up! Not that terribly happy about it, but another day at Doc's starts in about 1/2 hour.
We had 2" of rain yesterday, but it has cleared up and we should top out about 72 today.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 14, 2015)

Good morning everybody, what's left of it.  Slept in until I wanted to get up again today--sometimes I am able to do that and it does seem to make up for a lot of too-short nights.  Still not adjusted to DST and probably won't be for some weeks to come.  I wish my biological clock was more flexible.

Blue skies amidst diminishing broken fluffy clouds here--mid 60's today and then high 60's to low 70's with abundant sunshine for the next several days.  It sucks but I guess we'll get through it.  

Today is clean the office and laundry room day and maybe the back bedroom that most needs it.  The cleaning crew comes Monday and I have to start getting things cleaned up for them.  

Coffee is good.  Hope everybody is having a splendid weekend.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 14, 2015)

007 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



Yes I love the way cats talk.
Dogs do too, they just do it with their bodies.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 14, 2015)

It's another warm but really windy day here. Gusts up to 30 mph.
I'm glad I don't have to go anywhere today.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 14, 2015)

peach174 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



Ugh, I hate the way our cat 'talks'.  She's so damn annoying.  When we get her toy mice out from under the stove (where she ends up knocking them every time) she'll walk around, toy mouse in mouth, meowing over and over....and over.....and over.  Or if I close my door at night while she's out of my room, again with the meowing over and over.  Cats are supposed to be the quiet, self-sufficient pets.  We've got enough noise with the dog that barks at nothing.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 14, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Well it's take a load to the dump day today. Other than that, got no plans. Might just hop in the big red truck and road trip.
> ...



I think you two need to get a room!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 14, 2015)

Well, it's rainy and overcast and a bit raw here today, so I will be spending most of time indoors today.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Naw.  We ask everybody with issues with other people elsewhere to set them aside when they come to the Coffee Shop, but love, real or pretend, is absolutely okay as are all the other real and pretend just for fun activities that get reported and discussed here.   We have medieval knights standing guard from time to time, super heroes, presidents of various organizations that we have declared to exist.  And our real lives are pretty varied too.  It is what makes the Coffee Shop like no other place.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 14, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



I'm only kidding, Foxy.  I don't think you get my sense of humor at all.    I don't mean anything by it . . . just joking around with them and teasing them.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 14, 2015)

And also, I think it's obvious that they really like each other, and I believe both are single . . .


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I know.  I got it.  I love your sense of humor and have really REALLY enjoyed getting to know you.  But sometimes because we don't have benefit of tone of voice, facial expression, the telling wink, the body language etc. on a message board, I've found it sometimes beneficial to go the second and third mile to make sure somebody doesn't misunderstand our intent.  Lord knows I've been on the receiving end of somebody completely misunderstanding me and my intent when I have posted something.

I am staying away from another board I visit only occasionally just for that reason--my intent was misunderstood and my apology/explanation for an unintended insult was not accepted.  There are people who won't come to the Coffee Shop now who chose to believe that I insulted them when no insult was intended at all.  (Others won't come here because they aren't allowed to dictate to us what we must be.  And some, for whatever reason, just don't feel comfortable here or it isn't interesting to them.  I can't imagine that but everybody isn't going to love us.  And we are accused of all manner of things for which we are in no way guilty.)

But to keep the misunderstandings to a minimum  I'm just really cautious.  It's gonna happen regardless of how hard we try to avoid it, but oh well.  We do the best we can.  ((hugs))


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 14, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Oh, I'm not offended.  I just wanted you to understand that I have a strange sense of humor sometimes, I suppose, and I enjoy being silly.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 14, 2015)

I just noticed that Nosmo hasn't posted in several days.  Hope he's okay and just busy.  I don't worry as much about those who don't live alone, but when folks disappear without a word like Becki and Sheila, for example, it is a concern.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Mar 14, 2015)

The weather here lately has been just terrific.  I would say that 95% of our snow has melted away with a few patching holding on for dear life.  It's truly going to be spring at last.  That calls for free coffee today compliments of yours truly.  Have a doughnut too!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 14, 2015)

peach174 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



Our cats definitely talked but so did our last little dog.  He had a muffled little woof he used for having fun or speaking to the squirrel on the back deck  His bark was definitely distinctively different  when he was announcing a potential threat  compared to somebody he loved was at the door, or the one he used to get our attention when he needed to go out and still another, coupled with him rattling his water dish, to tell us it needed to be refilled.  There were different little whines too--one for OMG there is something terribly interesting out there I would like to go inspect--one for I wish you would hurry up with what you're doing and let's go for the walk or ride you promised--one for "Mom!  I have a sticker in my paw" and the one for "You're in the bathroom without me."


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 14, 2015)

And nobody has mentioned this today?  Of course I should have posted it at 9:26 (and 53 seconds) this morning, but we have another shot for that tonight.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 14, 2015)

If you have a perfectly round key lime pie and  you divide the circumference by the diameter you end up with key lime pi.......you can have your pi and eat it too...


----------



## FuelRod (Mar 14, 2015)

Of course tonight will really be 21:46:53


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 14, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> If you have a perfectly round key lime pie and  you divide the circumference by the diameter you end up with key lime pi.......you can have your pi and eat it too...



Splendid.  Especially since key lime pie is in my top five favorite desserts.  

And a warm Coffee Shop welcome to you TyroneSlothrop.  If you haven't already done so, be sure to scan over the OP to get the gist of what the Coffee Shop is all about and then join right in.  As you have already done.     You'll find other active Floridians here--are you in Miami?

Your first timers complimentary beverage:


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 14, 2015)

FuelRod said:


> Of course tonight will really be 21:46:53



Well technically yes, but it won't look like that on my clocks.  

Took us forever to get our microwave to show the time in anything other than military time.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 14, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > If you have a perfectly round key lime pie and  you divide the circumference by the diameter you end up with key lime pi.......you can have your pi and eat it too...
> ...


Yes Miami, They had a key lime pie on sale because of pi day(?) and I got it...to complete the circle so to speak...


----------



## 007 (Mar 14, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


I hear that. My big orange tiger cat that I lost a few years ago, I got him these little plastic ribbed balls with a bell inside them, and he used to just go nuts batting them around the house. Then one time I heard him doing this guttural kind of low meow that was coming out like R,R,R,R,R,R,R,R,RRRRR.... and I thought WHAT IN THE HELL IS WRONG WITH HIM? I found him and he was CARRYING the damn thing in his MOUTH doing this meow...  ... from then on when I'd hear him doing that I'd say it was his DEATH CALL... he'd just killed his MOUSIE...


----------



## 007 (Mar 14, 2015)

Would you BELIEVE... the damn ground has BARELY thawed, and those FILTHY little MOLES are ALREADY pushing up RUNS IN MY YARD... 

Time to DO BATTLE! I already have TWO TRAPS SET. They made a MESS of my lawn last year. I have NO IDEA where they all came from ALL OF A SUDDEN, but there was RUNS ALL OVER. This year I'm setting traps EVERYWHERE! Enough is enough.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm thinking 007 may give us a whole new context to Whack-a-Mole. 

Meanwhile, in the real estate world, ya'll weren't too enthusiastic about buying Tom Cruise's Colorado spread.  So how about this one. . . .

Billed as the largest house in the world with 115 bedrooms but only 100 bathrooms, it is somewhere in the Tuscan countryside but they aren't saying exactly where.






It s the world s biggest house for sale and it s top secret - Telegraph


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 14, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> I'm thinking 007 may give us a whole new context to Whack-a-Mole.
> 
> Meanwhile, in the real estate world, ya'll weren't too enthusiastic about buying Tom Cruise's Colorado spread.  So how about this one. . . .
> 
> ...


That'd be great!  The entire CS could move there, or at least visit.  Can I keep a few goats?  It looks like great goat country.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 14, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking 007 may give us a whole new context to Whack-a-Mole.
> ...



Sure.  We would just turn them loose and they would eliminate the need for somebody to mow the lawn.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 14, 2015)

Well, we've been having real Alaskan weather.  Beautiful, sunny days, blue skies during the day, the Aurora at night.  Big problem, temps are in the single digits and even a slight wind makes that feel like murder.  Of course, when you work outside all night, it becomes purely brutal.  Add to my night-time schedule my "kid watch", I'm spending the better part of my waking hours in some pretty chilly conditions.
The biggest worry for me are the newborn kids.  These temps will kill in a matter of minutes.  If the kids manage to survive until someone comes to dry them and put them in the warming boxes, they lose their ears to frostbite.  At least only two of the twelve born so far have long ears.  So far, my partner and I have managed to catch all but one litter in time, so it looks like on pair of ears will be cropped by the cold, or maybe not.  Five more kids were born this afternoon, it's 5F out there.  All were healthy and hearty, though, and I expect them all to survive and thrive at this point.  My partner will double check and make sure they have all eaten when he shows up tonight.
How is everyone else holding up?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 14, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Not to mention the absolutely nommie artisan cheeses we'd add to the menu.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 14, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Well, we've been having real Alaskan weather.  Beautiful, sunny days, blue skies during the day, the Aurora at night.  Big problem, temps are in the single digits and even a slight wind makes that feel like murder.  Of course, when you work outside all night, it becomes purely brutal.  Add to my night-time schedule my "kid watch", I'm spending the better part of my waking hours in some pretty chilly conditions.
> The biggest worry for me are the newborn kids.  These temps will kill in a matter of minutes.  If the kids manage to survive until someone comes to dry them and put them in the warming boxes, they lose their ears to frostbite.  At least only two of the twelve born so far have long ears.  So far, my partner and I have managed to catch all but one litter in time, so it looks like on pair of ears will be cropped by the cold, or maybe not.  Five more kids were born this afternoon, it's 5F out there.  All were healthy and hearty, though, and I expect them all to survive and thrive at this point.  My partner will double check and make sure they have all eaten when he shows up tonight.
> How is everyone else holding up?



Really doesn't seem fair, all those weeks of less than really arctic temps you had most of the winter and now when you need it to be warmer, you're getting winter weather.  But I bet you'll miss those goats when you move east.

But I'm one of the apparently rare Coffee Shoppers who likes goats milk and goat cheeses--especially like to cook with goat cheese when I can get it but its not that easy to come by around here.  I've never had goat meat, but I understand it's pretty good too.

For many years Hombre was the lay ministry chairman to administer our church's conference center on the Pecos near Carlsbad NM.  Somewhere over 300 acres all in native grasses that grew like crazy in that area.  And they didn't dare let them get tall because of the rattlesnake danger to the kids and adults at the camp.  And mowing that many acres, especially during wet seasons, was just killing us.  So the solution was a small herd of goats turned loose on the property.  They kept it all trimmed as nice and cropped as if it had been mowed.  And provided endless entertainment for the folks, especially the kids. at the camp.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 15, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Sheila’s friend Shirley,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Chris in transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Ernie's friend and colleague Max,
Ernie for wellness, rest, and extra strength,
Those in the dangerous cold zones,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Oddball, Sunshine, Jughead, Sheila, and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 15, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> > Of course tonight will really be 21:46:53
> ...


All of my digital clocks have displayed military time since I got to work 12 hours early one time. Could have sworn my head had just hit the pillow, but it was 7:25 and I had to be at work at 8. I was working 16 on and 16 off 7 days a week at the time and had lost all track of morning vs. evening.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 15, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > FuelRod said:
> ...


Quite easy to do, done it myself which is why I did what you did and set the clock to 24 hour time eons ago.  Finally set it back to 12 hour time a couple of years ago.    
Up at 0400 (4am for the uninitiated) but I've been sleeping on and off since 1400 (2 pm) yesterday.  Finally decided I needed sleep no matter what and bought some generic Niquil, shoulda done that a day ago.......


----------



## 007 (Mar 15, 2015)

007 said:


> Would you BELIEVE... the damn ground has BARELY thawed, and those FILTHY little MOLES are ALREADY pushing up RUNS IN MY YARD...
> 
> Time to DO BATTLE! I already have TWO TRAPS SET. They made a MESS of my lawn last year. I have NO IDEA where they all came from ALL OF A SUDDEN, but there was RUNS ALL OVER. This year I'm setting traps EVERYWHERE! Enough is enough.


I opened the blinds in the windows in the dining room this morning and what do I see outside? One of the loop mole traps has TRIPPED.

ONE DOWN and God only knows how many to go.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 15, 2015)

Just woke up from another 2 hour nap, other than the back hurting like hell I'm starting to feel better, maybe it just getting the rest I need.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 15, 2015)

Good morning everybody....it is still morning, just barely, here in the mountain west.  Back from church and brunch and already doing laundry in preparation for the house cleaning crew in the morning.  I used to laugh at people who cleaned before the cleaners came.  I don't anymore.

So hope everybody is having a good Sunday.  A bright blue cloudless day with cool sweater weather but no coats needed.  I wish it could stay like this year round except we do need a rain shower now and then.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 15, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > FuelRod said:
> ...



Mine do too -- I just don't call it "military" since it's not related to that.
I've used 24h displays since I lived in Europe, where it's normal.  Helps you get on the right train for one thing.

But digital clocks carry another hazard:
One time I had gone to another city for a period of work; drove in the day before and settled in my crash pad where I would be the next week. The first morning, my eyes opened, hadn't heard an alarm but I saw daylight coming in the window.  Hmm, should I be seeing sunlight berfore I get up?  Having traveled to a different time zone I wasn't sure, so I looked at my alarm clock...

"8:09".

"_*8:09??*_ 

Shit!  I'm supposed to be onsite at 8!  How does this happen!?  I never heard an alarm!"
I frantically get up, turn the lights on, grab my clothes, start thinking about how I'm going to explain...

then I pick up the alarm clock again to see what went wrong...

"6:08"

I  was reading it upside down.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 15, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



LOL.  I don't know if everybody will admit it, but I would bet a good steak dinner that there isn't a single one of us who at one time or another didn't arrive early or late for something important just because we read the clock wrong.


----------



## alan1 (Mar 15, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> LOL.  I don't know if everybody will admit it, but I would bet a good steak dinner that there isn't a single one of us who at one time or another didn't arrive early or late for something important just because we read the clock wrong.


Many years ago, I had an employee show up for work an hour early because he didn't "fall back" with his clock for daylight savings time.  Come "Spring Forward", he was an hour late to work.  I didn't get him in trouble for being late due to his consitency with clock changes but I had fun screwing with him about it.


----------



## alan1 (Mar 15, 2015)

My eldest had a job that was pretty decent, she was making the median salary for an individual in this city.  Not bad for a 27 year old with no college degree.
She got a new job.  50% salary increase and 4 weeks vacation.
Am I allowed to be proud?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 15, 2015)

alan1 said:


> My eldest had a job that was pretty decent, she was making the median salary for an individual in this city.  Not bad for a 27 year old with no college degree.
> She got a new job.  50% salary increase and 4 weeks vacation.
> Am I allowed to be proud?



Absolutely Dad is allowed to be proud.  And you can take at least some credit for her self assurance, ambition, and work ethic too.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 15, 2015)

FuelRod said:


> Officially Spring Break.  What are your plans?



Hey FuelRod, long time no see. If memory serves me right, you had a scary experience with a bug bite a couple years back and had a long road to recovery. I hope you're doing well.

My spring break plans are a trip to Virginia...we made our hotel reservations yesterday.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 15, 2015)

Okay, just had another 3 hour nap, still have a mild headache, still slightly "chilled" and since yesterday it's moved into my gastrointestinal tract with a vengeance........  
This bug needs to go away, now!  I am so tired of this.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 15, 2015)

Well sending healing vibes your way, Ringel.  I still think you need to see a doctor, but that's just me.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 15, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Well, we've been having real Alaskan weather.  Beautiful, sunny days, blue skies during the day, the Aurora at night.  Big problem, temps are in the single digits and even a slight wind makes that feel like murder.  Of course, when you work outside all night, it becomes purely brutal.  Add to my night-time schedule my "kid watch", I'm spending the better part of my waking hours in some pretty chilly conditions.
> ...


Interesting is that so many people think goats are good lawn mowers.  Goats are browsers, they will eat your shrubs and thorn bushes before they will eat grass, although grass is on the menu lacking anything else.  I someone wants their lawn mowed, sheep are a better choice.  But sheep are certainly not as intelligent nor as entertaining as goats.
As of yesterday, I have 12 new kids.  The newest are still a bit wobbly but cute as buttons.  I was able to catch, clean and dry all five of yesterday's additions.  As cold as it's been, I am glad to have the "hot boxes", and so are those kids.  You might not believe how quickly the learn to stay in the box until they are hungry.  The mommas hang around outside and are usually quite accessible for lunch.
The temps have been brutal this past week, or so.  When one works outside, in the dark, it is a challenge.  Single digit temps are killing temps here, especially when the wind gets up.  This morning, I sacrificed my "second" so that he could go help out another technician who had an actual tough situation.  When it's this cold, no one should be working alone.  When I left work this morning (beginning my weekend), it had started to snow.  Right then, "snow" was mostly ice crystals, small and dry.  If it warms up, snow will be wet and a real pain in the butt.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 15, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



You're probably right about the goats, but these goats definitely ate the grass, weeds, and whatever else grew out there.  There weren't any ornamental shrubs or things like that to bother.  And the vegetable garden was fenced off.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 15, 2015)

Probably won't be back in tonight so I'm going to sign off early.  Ya'll have a good night and we'll hope for a good day tomorrow.

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Chris in transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Ernie's friend and colleague Max,
Noomi!!!
Ernie for wellness, rest, and extra strength,
Ringel for wellness, rest, and extra strength,
Those in the dangerous cold zones,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Sheila and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## 007 (Mar 16, 2015)

Another nice day here, supposed to be in the SEVENTIES, but a cool down coming after that. I think our average temp for this time of year is around 44, still not bad. Sure the hell beats twenty below. I think it should cool back off a little for awhile, because we don't need trees budding and plants thinking it's spring. Inevitably when that happens it does freeze again and lots of new sprouts are damaged or killed.


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 16, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> You're probably right about the goats, but these goats definitely ate the grass, weeds, and whatever else grew out there.  There weren't any ornamental shrubs or things like that to bother.  And the vegetable garden was fenced off.


Goats are amazing. I dated a nurse and her friends at work kept passing this goat around. He would eat everything, including the bramble (thorny dense blackberry plant) and when everything was down to the nub they would give him to someone else. It was like petting a wooden statue too.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 16, 2015)

Happy Monday!


----------



## 007 (Mar 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Happy Monday!


I love Monday's... but then... I'm retired...


----------



## peach174 (Mar 16, 2015)

Morning Everybody.
I hope you all had a good weekend.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 16, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  I like Mondays too since I'm retired.  We need them to rest up from the weekends which are usually our more hectic times now.  This Monday is the day the house cleaners come though and Hombre and I were up early emptying waste receptacles, clearing out the drainer in the sink, tossing out all the catalogues and newspapers that pile up over several days, and otherwise putting the house in condition so we can pretend we are neat and orderly people all the time.  

I wish we weren't such pack rats though.  Our life would be simpler if we just had the courage to get rid of stuff that we never use or wear or even look at any more.  But there's always that nagging worry in the back of our head that we might need it at some time. . . .


----------



## 007 (Mar 16, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  I like Mondays too since I'm retired.  We need them to rest up from the weekends which are usually our more hectic times now.  This Monday is the day the house cleaners come though and Hombre and I were up early emptying waste receptacles, clearing out the drainer in the sink, tossing out all the catalogues and newspapers that pile up over several days, and otherwise putting the house in condition so we can pretend we are neat and orderly people all the time.
> 
> I wish we weren't such pack rats though.  Our life would be simpler if we just had the courage to get rid of stuff that we never use or wear or even look at any more.  But there's always that nagging worry in the back of our head that we might need it at some time. . . .


I went through my dresser and two closets and took almost 60 shirts to St Vinny's. Now I have some room in my dresser. I know I gave away T-shirts I hadn't worn in 10 years, so why keep them?


----------



## peach174 (Mar 16, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  I like Mondays too since I'm retired.  We need them to rest up from the weekends which are usually our more hectic times now.  This Monday is the day the house cleaners come though and Hombre and I were up early emptying waste receptacles, clearing out the drainer in the sink, tossing out all the catalogues and newspapers that pile up over several days, and otherwise putting the house in condition so we can pretend we are neat and orderly people all the time.
> 
> I wish we weren't such pack rats though.  Our life would be simpler if we just had the courage to get rid of stuff that we never use or wear or even look at any more.  But there's always that nagging worry in the back of our head that we might need it at some time. . . .




I know - then when you do, even though you haven't used it in 10 or so many years, it never fails that you need it within a few weeks to a few months right after you do get rid of it 
It never fails!!!!


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 16, 2015)

Saturday I found myself in my basement doing battle with a monster made of cardboard.  One of my many bad habits is merely tossing boxes from Amazon or Upton Tea or TCM Video into the basement without regard to disposal.  Saturday I got my comeuppance.  I waded into the cardboard tsunami, utility knife in hand.  I cut every box into pieces no bigger than 8 1/2 x11 inches and layered them in one of the bigger boxes.  Once that was full, I grabbed the biggest box and repeated the cut and layer procedure until all the errant cardboard, packing peanuts, Christmas junk and other flotsam and jetsam was cleared.  Two trips to the recycling dumpsters later and I had cut through enough detritus to have enough room to fit the four poster bed that was delivered Sunday.

The bed, shown here:






is unfinished Poplar.  It looks like a pile of bones in my basement.  I thought of finishing it in a black stain, but then I thought of how the dust would show on the top section that supports a canopy (that piece is known as a 'tester').  So now I'm thinking of a rich red wild cherry stain.

Next up, my cabinet maker is building two of these night stands:






Meanwhile, I still have one closet to demolish, I have to frame up the new closets, install the safe, the cedar closet lining, the LED lighting and door switches, drywall the outside, install the dresser (which has the final color on it), install the bead board wainscoting, trim out the ceiling with the race track detail, wallpaper and paint.

As it turned out, I picked the worst time of year and the worst winter ever to do this infernal project.  Here it is nearly St. Patrick's Day and I thought I'd be finished a week ago.


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 16, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> So now I'm thinking of a rich red wild cherry stain.
> 
> Next up, my cabinet maker is building two of these night stands:


Have you considered teaming up with the cabinet maker on the finish so it all matches? It drives woodworkers crazy when you stain a wood to look like another so make sure he doesn't have a tool in his hand if you suggest cherry.


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 16, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> The sun is right now ( 8:30am PT ) streaming in my windows after two days of my favorite kind of weather, soft rain, mist, medium winds and that fresh smell of the sea.


It poured here all weekend and cancelled all my outdoor plans. I got about 5" in a 5 gallon bucket, even for us mossbacks that's a lot.


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 16, 2015)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  I like Mondays too since I'm retired.  We need them to rest up from the weekends which are usually our more hectic times now.  This Monday is the day the house cleaners come though and Hombre and I were up early emptying waste receptacles, clearing out the drainer in the sink, tossing out all the catalogues and newspapers that pile up over several days, and otherwise putting the house in condition so we can pretend we are neat and orderly people all the time.
> ...



Good morning, sweetie, 7.  

I keep soft shirts I no longer wear for Laci's bedding. You know how cats HATE to sleep in anything that smells like something they have slept in before. They nose around smelling anything they are thinking of planting their sweet selves into and if there is a trace of their sweet smells, they lie else where. I don't know if all cats are like this, but the one I am a slave to, is for sure..


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 16, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > So now I'm thinking of a rich red wild cherry stain.
> ...


Actually, he suggested a semi-transparent stain and cherry will work very well with the poplar.  He said this strain of poplar (which he fells, mills and build with all from his own farm) will reveal lots of reddish hues.  So, MinWax, rags and polyurethane is in my future.  He built the dresser from the same poplar tree.  But I had to paint that because the bi-fold doors are pine and matching color poplar to pine is dicey at best.


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 16, 2015)

That Starbucks photo doesn't look like porn to me, but I draw nude women, or I used to. There is a difference between porn and art.


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 16, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > The sun is right now ( 8:30am PT ) streaming in my windows after two days of my favorite kind of weather, soft rain, mist, medium winds and that fresh smell of the sea.
> ...



Hey there, Icey.   Yes the weather in the PNW over the weekend didn't lend itself to outdoor activities, but it sure looked good, as the mist lay between the various sized trees outside my windows. Work is often good too, in that kind of weather as people drive to the coast and since they can't go to the beaches for sun and surf, they hit the stores.    I love to say, _Welcome,_ as they stroll in.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 16, 2015)

Hey everybody.  If you object to somebody's post to the extent you think it needs moderating, please report the post and do not comment on it in the thread.  This is a request from admin and they will do their job.   Thanks.

Daniel I will request that you review the OP for the Coffee Shop.  You are welcome here if you understand and stick with the spirit of the Coffee Shop.   Those who cannot do so, whether right, left, up, down, conservative, liberal, or accordian players should just find other things to do.  Thank you for understanding.

And we have members in the Coffee Shop who are beloved and exemplary members of all political, religious, and social persuasions.  I don't want anybody to ever feel unwelcome here just because we don't share their views out there on the other forums.  The purpose of the Coffee Shop is to leave all that out there and just enjoy and encourage and support and share with each other in here.


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 16, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Hey everybody.  If you object to somebody's post to the extent you think it needs moderating, please report the post and do not comment on it in the thread.  This is a request from admin and they will do their job.   Thanks.



Chris started it with this pussy shot.


----------



## 007 (Mar 16, 2015)

danielpalos said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


You're not fooling ANYONE, asshole. I know why you posted the picture, and I know why you're here.

You're lucky too, because this board has a long history of coddling liberals and letting them get away with murder, all while leaning hard on the conservatives. It would appear it's happening again.

This board's administration never seems to disappoint me.


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 16, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



  On boy, I DO have a story. Ten years ago, early in the morning, I was bathing and dressing for work and in the process of _doing my hair,_ when the phone rang. After I said, _hello, _my manager asked in a firm voice, _where are you?  _I said,_ I'm obviously right here at home, and I am getting ready to come to work in about an hour. He said, you should have been here an hour ago_.   I had set the clocks in the wrong direction and I almost fainted when he told me that. 

If you knew what a disciplined person I am and how few mistakes I make, you would get a kick out of this story, and when I walked into work, after driving way too fast to get there, the manager and another employee were breaking up laughing and my hair was a mess, and my face was  . 

Twice a year, since then, and as I am changing the time on 7 clocks, I think of that shocking morning and make sure I am changing these darn,( but beautiful ) clocks, the correct way...lol


----------



## 007 (Mar 16, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Hey everybody.  If you object to somebody's post to the extent you think it needs moderating, please report the post and do not comment on it in the thread.  This is a request from admin and they will do their job.   Thanks.
> 
> Daniel I will request that you review the OP for the Coffee Shop.  You are welcome here if you understand and stick with the spirit of the Coffee Shop.   Those who cannot do so, whether right, left, up, down, conservative, liberal, or accordian players should just find other things to do.  Thank you for understanding.
> 
> And we have members in the Coffee Shop who are beloved and exemplary members of all political, religious, and social persuasions.  I don't want anybody to ever feel unwelcome here just because we don't share their views out there on the other forums.  The purpose of the Coffee Shop is to leave all that out there and just enjoy and encourage and support and share with each other in here.


Sorry... I didn't realize "DANIEL" was your new buddy.


----------



## danielpalos (Mar 16, 2015)

007 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Yes, maybe, they have more of a problem with the abomination of hypocrisy than they do with human sexuality in our modern, Information Age.


----------



## danielpalos (Mar 16, 2015)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Hey everybody.  If you object to somebody's post to the extent you think it needs moderating, please report the post and do not comment on it in the thread.  This is a request from admin and they will do their job.   Thanks.
> ...


Sorry, i didn't realize the abominable snowman was related; i was wondering why he said i should not feel bad for not being invited.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 16, 2015)

75 and clear as a bell in Foley at 11 AM, headed for 80. Poker tonight at Doc's, if anyone is interested...
We lost a bartender, so again, everyone has to step up with extra shifts. Max is still a week or 2 from getting back behind the bar, but staying off of the foot has allowed him to heal up faster than the doctor had expected. The PIC line is out, stitches are out, but he can't put his brace/special shoe on yet.
You should see the man on crutches! Amazing! He can walk crutches up stairs one step per arm and run faster than he can without the sticks.
He did have nearly 3 years experience after his wreck...


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 16, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> Saturday I found myself in my basement doing battle with a monster made of cardboard.  One of my many bad habits is merely tossing boxes from Amazon or Upton Tea or TCM Video into the basement without regard to disposal.  Saturday I got my comeuppance.  I waded into the cardboard tsunami, utility knife in hand.  I cut every box into pieces no bigger than 8 1/2 x11 inches and layered them in one of the bigger boxes.  Once that was full, I grabbed the biggest box and repeated the cut and layer procedure until all the errant cardboard, packing peanuts, Christmas junk and other flotsam and jetsam was cleared.  Two trips to the recycling dumpsters later and I had cut through enough detritus to have enough room to fit the four poster bed that was delivered Sunday.
> 
> The bed, shown here:
> 
> ...



It all looks great Nosmo, and so happy you reported back in.  I had wondered how your project was going.  I know you opted to not have the canopy and there's the aesthetic part of me that thinks that is too bad, but I do understand why the choice was made both from the expense and the logistics angle.

Pondering the nightstands.  They really do go well with the rest of the project.  I prefer the kind that have bigger drawers and no space underneath, but whatever works.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 16, 2015)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  I like Mondays too since I'm retired.  We need them to rest up from the weekends which are usually our more hectic times now.  This Monday is the day the house cleaners come though and Hombre and I were up early emptying waste receptacles, clearing out the drainer in the sink, tossing out all the catalogues and newspapers that pile up over several days, and otherwise putting the house in condition so we can pretend we are neat and orderly people all the time.
> ...



But....but....but.....you might need to wear them tomorrow or in August or. . . .


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 16, 2015)

Look, Daniel, people come here to get away from controversy for a while. You have brought the same shit to the Coffee Shop that you bring to the rest of the board. Cut the shit or go hang out in one of the other social threads.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 16, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > The sun is right now ( 8:30am PT ) streaming in my windows after two days of my favorite kind of weather, soft rain, mist, medium winds and that fresh smell of the sea.
> ...



You guys needed the moisture though didn't you?  Or does the western drought extend into Washington State?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 16, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  I like Mondays too since I'm retired.  We need them to rest up from the weekends which are usually our more hectic times now.  This Monday is the day the house cleaners come though and Hombre and I were up early emptying waste receptacles, clearing out the drainer in the sink, tossing out all the catalogues and newspapers that pile up over several days, and otherwise putting the house in condition so we can pretend we are neat and orderly people all the time.
> ...



I'm wavering here.  I can appreciate how anybody doesn't wish to be awakened at 4:30 a.m. and I love to sleep with the windows open too.  But. . . .there's a lot worse things to be awakened by than birdsong.

This is a puzzler. . . . .


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 16, 2015)

Let the mods handle it everybody.  Please.


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 16, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



What a pitiful response. I shall delete my post. Being awakened too early by anything extraneous, is considered noise to me!  Boy, what a nasty place I came to, in good spirits today.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 16, 2015)

danielpalos said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



One person's opinion does not reflect the whole in the Coffee Shop.  We come here to be friends, not adversaries.  And we ask everybody to leave their sociopolitical and religious convictions outside the door.  There are some who come here specifically to see if they can stir up shit and sometimes they do because we're all human.  But it is rare that happens and we deal with it.

So again if you want to be a part of the Coffee Shop crowd, you are as welcome as anybody else.  But you really do need to adapt your posting style to one that is suitable for the purpose of the Coffee Shop.


----------



## danielpalos (Mar 16, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


Yes, i love moisture.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 16, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



AquaAthena I did not in any way intend to offend.  I am so sorry if I came across that way.  It was intended to be light hearted and a fun thing.  Please forgive me for being insensitive.  It was not intended that way at all. . .


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 16, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


I do like the coast, the Oregon coast is the best! Further south the better it gets. I have a lot of shots over the years, Bandon is my favorite. But like many artsy places the money moves in and the artists move to the outskirts. Carmel was a really good example, I had to rent a small room by someone's swimming pool!


----------



## Pogo (Mar 16, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




That happened to me with a dentist appointment a few years ago.  Thought I was early.  Sat there a while -- it's awfully quiet in here... "uh, I'm here for my 11:00" -- 

"It's 12 o'clock -- everybody went to lunch".

"Huh?"

"Daylight Savings Time started over the weekend".

  Nobody told me.  I hate hate hate this goofy system where we start lying to ourselves about what time it is, and then can't even agree on when we start doing it.

Amirite Foxy...


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 16, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


What means "drought"? Does not compute.

LOL, actually it was a dry winter so it didn't hurt to have rain. We can get a drought but that means it snowed less in the mountains and the melting during summer supplies less water in the rivers and lakes. Never saw it too bad though, you can wash your car and water your lawn all year long.


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 16, 2015)

I wondered what posts y'all were taking about. Turns out daniel is in my garbage filter.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 16, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



Carmel, California?   It is one of the world's really picturesque and quaint places and I loved it.  Had lunch at Clint Eastwood's Hogsbreath Inn and enjoyed walking on the shoreline.   They have a lot of quirky little laws that are interesting.  Such as the one making it illegal to eat an icecream cone outside on the public walks or streets--keeps the place tidy and neat it was explained to me. 

And if you mean a different Carmel oh well.  Still brought back a flood of pleasant memories.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 16, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> I wondered what posts y'all were taking about. Turns out daniel is in my garbage filter.



Understood, but it's one of those if you can't say something nice about somebody in the Coffee Shop then don't say anything at all things.  In other words we leave our problems with folks out there at the door when we come in here.  And folks are really good at that.  They don't always interact with every other member of the Coffee Shop because the history is just too strained, but it is almost always manageable.  Those who can't handle it or don't want to just go somewhere else.  It all works out.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 16, 2015)

Pogo said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Well if you guys ever get around to making me benevolent dictator for a day or a year or something, I guarantee you that will be one of the things fixed immediately.  The time will be set and that will be that.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 16, 2015)

Mmmm mmmm good Happy St Patrick's eve day....


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 16, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Mmmm mmmm good Happy St Patrick's eve day....



And back atcha Tyrone.  That looks really good.  Does the dish have an official name?

 It is the eve of St Patty's Day isn't it.  I'll have to change my avatar after tomorrow, but everybody dust off their best Irish jokes for tomorrow.


----------



## danielpalos (Mar 16, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


Like what, for example?


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 16, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Carmel, California?   It is one of the world's really picturesque and quaint places and I loved it.  Had lunch at Clint Eastwood's Hogsbreath Inn and enjoyed walking on the shoreline.   They have a lot of quirky little laws that are interesting.  Such as the one making it illegal to eat an icecream cone outside on the public walks or streets--keeps the place tidy and neat it was explained to me.
> 
> And if you mean a different Carmel oh well.  Still brought back a flood of pleasant memories.


Yes, Carmel By The Sea. I finished my last semester of CA University there. I was way too poor for Clint's restaurant. I actually lived in 17 Mile Drive, (Pebble Beach). The sunsets were awesome, the golf courses immaculate, the residents filthy rich. One of them had me mow down his yard of weeds with a Huskyvarna commercial weedeater with a saw blade. Turns out his "weeds" were poison oak. And he knew it.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 16, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > Mmmm mmmm good Happy St Patrick's eve day....
> ...


*Corned Beef Hash*
*This recipe* is a two-step process, but nothing about it is difficult. Start by cooking the beef the day before (if you also want to have it for dinner that night, just double the recipe). It’s chilled overnight, becoming even more flavorful. The next day, shred the cooked corned beef and throw the hash together, then bask in your accomplishment.

*Also try: *Corned beef and tomato pies

You don’t have to be Irish to appreciate corned beef, cabbage, potatoes, and a good, hearty stout. This roundup of our favorite Irish-inspired recipes makes us wish it was St. Patrick’s Day all year long.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 16, 2015)

007 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Monday!
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 16, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > You're probably right about the goats, but these goats definitely ate the grass, weeds, and whatever else grew out there.  There weren't any ornamental shrubs or things like that to bother.  And the vegetable garden was fenced off.
> ...



When I first read this, I thought you were going to say "Goats are amazing.  I dated a goat . .. . "


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 16, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  I like Mondays too since I'm retired.  We need them to rest up from the weekends which are usually our more hectic times now.  This Monday is the day the house cleaners come though and Hombre and I were up early emptying waste receptacles, clearing out the drainer in the sink, tossing out all the catalogues and newspapers that pile up over several days, and otherwise putting the house in condition so we can pretend we are neat and orderly people all the time.
> 
> I wish we weren't such pack rats though.  Our life would be simpler if we just had the courage to get rid of stuff that we never use or wear or even look at any more.  But there's always that nagging worry in the back of our head that we might need it at some time. . . .



It's the same for me, especially when it comes to clothes and shoes.  Every single time I throw out an article of clothing, it seems I find something that would go well with it like a week later, and then . . . too late.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 16, 2015)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  I like Mondays too since I'm retired.  We need them to rest up from the weekends which are usually our more hectic times now.  This Monday is the day the house cleaners come though and Hombre and I were up early emptying waste receptacles, clearing out the drainer in the sink, tossing out all the catalogues and newspapers that pile up over several days, and otherwise putting the house in condition so we can pretend we are neat and orderly people all the time.
> ...



Now, in a week or 2, you will be looking for those shirts!


----------



## danielpalos (Mar 16, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...


i tried that from a can the other day.  it may go well with chorizo and eggs.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 16, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  I like Mondays too since I'm retired.  We need them to rest up from the weekends which are usually our more hectic times now.  This Monday is the day the house cleaners come though and Hombre and I were up early emptying waste receptacles, clearing out the drainer in the sink, tossing out all the catalogues and newspapers that pile up over several days, and otherwise putting the house in condition so we can pretend we are neat and orderly people all the time.
> ...



Yesssss . . . . exactly.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 16, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> Saturday I found myself in my basement doing battle with a monster made of cardboard.  One of my many bad habits is merely tossing boxes from Amazon or Upton Tea or TCM Video into the basement without regard to disposal.  Saturday I got my comeuppance.  I waded into the cardboard tsunami, utility knife in hand.  I cut every box into pieces no bigger than 8 1/2 x11 inches and layered them in one of the bigger boxes.  Once that was full, I grabbed the biggest box and repeated the cut and layer procedure until all the errant cardboard, packing peanuts, Christmas junk and other flotsam and jetsam was cleared.  Two trips to the recycling dumpsters later and I had cut through enough detritus to have enough room to fit the four poster bed that was delivered Sunday.
> 
> The bed, shown here:
> 
> ...



Very, very nice.    Keep at it, hopefully you'll be done before the spring weather arrives and then you can relax and enjoy yourself.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  I like Mondays too since I'm retired.  We need them to rest up from the weekends which are usually our more hectic times now.  This Monday is the day the house cleaners come though and Hombre and I were up early emptying waste receptacles, clearing out the drainer in the sink, tossing out all the catalogues and newspapers that pile up over several days, and otherwise putting the house in condition so we can pretend we are neat and orderly people all the time.
> ...



Actually that doesn't happen to me very often, but I always think that it might happen.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 16, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Hey everybody.  If you object to somebody's post to the extent you think it needs moderating, please report the post and do not comment on it in the thread.  This is a request from admin and they will do their job.   Thanks.
> ...



It was completely innocent, I swear!


----------



## danielpalos (Mar 16, 2015)

Is it wrong to give chics from the Show-Me State a free pass, for being Faith-full to their State Motto?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Doesn't everybody have an image in their head of what an 'old goat' looks like?


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> When I first read this, I thought you were going to say "Goats are amazing.  I dated a goat . .. . "


I'm not allowed to go into all that due to the plea arrangement.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 16, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



I always have corned beef and cabbage for St. Patty's.    I don't really like cabbage much though.  I put a lot of vinegar on it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 16, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



Ah okay.  It really does look good and I probably would like it.  I don't care for the canned version at all.  My favorite way to eat corned beef is in a great Reuben sandwich.  But I'll save the recipe for the hash.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 16, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I don't use canned meat ever.  Blech!


----------



## peach174 (Mar 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




I do that with spinach, the more vinegar on it the better. 
I also don't like cooked cabbage. Love the corned beef and potato's, carrots.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Our daughter doesn't like anything made with cabbage and I don't know why because the rest of us all do like most cabbage dishes.  Our son won't eat kraut but does like cabbage other ways.

Sometimes I just steam wedges of cabbage, then liberally salt and pepper them and serve as a side veggie.  We consume that with great gusto.


----------



## danielpalos (Mar 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...


it was something new 

seems like it could be a "filler" for meat pies.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 16, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...




Maybe like this????


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 16, 2015)

peach174 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



Me too.  Spinach is nasty cooked alone.  I can have it mixed with things.  I love spinach, cheese and artichoke dip.  MY GOD, that is SO delicious.  I can also eat spinach quiche and most things that have spinach in them, just not alone.  

Cabbage is just kind of slimy and not that great, IMO.  My mother used to make me eat it on St. Patrick's day though, lol, so I would drown it in vinegar and now I can tolerate it with vinegar on it.


----------



## danielpalos (Mar 16, 2015)

Hollyhock is completely edible.






Edible Hollyhocks


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 16, 2015)

danielpalos said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I suppose.  Still, meat out of a can is kind of disgusting, IMO.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 16, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



LOL.  He might be some people's image of an 'old goat' but no, Phil  doesn't quite fit the image I have in my head of what an 'old goat' looks like.   It isn't something I can describe but I know it when I see it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Unless it is tuna fish or Spam.  And there is a chipped beef in gravy we use sometimes to make open face hot beef sandwiches.  Also canned white chicken chunks work well to make a quick chicken salad with apples, grapes, and a good dressing.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I suppose.  Still, meat out of a can is kind of disgusting, IMO.


comes out already  green for St Patty s


----------



## Big Black Dog (Mar 16, 2015)

Got the RV out and drove it around for a bit so the fluids could circulate after being shut down all winter.  Noticed a small section of outside molding was just hanging near the driver's door.  Checked it out and it appears that when it was put onto the RV body the screws weren't long enough.  A simple fix.  Haven't decided yet if I will drive the RV to NC next month when my brother gets married or drive the Avalanche and stay in hotels.  Anyway, regardless of what I decide, it's time to begin to get the RV ready to hit the road to someplace.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 16, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Got the RV out and drove it around for a bit so the fluids could circulate after being shut down all winter.  Noticed a small section of outside molding was just hanging near the driver's door.  Checked it out and it appears that when it was put onto the RV body the screws weren't long enough.  A simple fix.  Haven't decided yet if I will drive the RV to NC next month when my brother gets married or drive the Avalanche and stay in hotels.  Anyway, regardless of what I decide, it's time to begin to get the RV ready to hit the road to someplace.



Do you really enjoy traveling with the RV?  We have a LOT of relatives who have them and thoroughly enjoy using them--one nephew and wife belong to an RV club that travels together all over the USA and Canada.

But me?  If I'm gonna vacation, it loses some of its allure if I have to buy and stock groceries, take out the trash, clean up, make beds, vacuum, and al that stuff.  That's what I take a vacation to get away from.     Give me a nice hotel with pool and other amenities, good food in a restaurant, and at least a bit of pampering.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 16, 2015)

danielpalos said:


> Hollyhock is completely edible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting.  And it looks like they have a lot of other useful uses too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 16, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Carmel, California?   It is one of the world's really picturesque and quaint places and I loved it.  Had lunch at Clint Eastwood's Hogsbreath Inn and enjoyed walking on the shoreline.   They have a lot of quirky little laws that are interesting.  Such as the one making it illegal to eat an icecream cone outside on the public walks or streets--keeps the place tidy and neat it was explained to me.
> ...



Ewww.  I hope you sent him the bill for your Calamine lotion.


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 16, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I had to go to the ER clinic the next day, I was all swollen and rashed out. I showed up at his door with the bill and he paid it, knew right away what the deal was.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 16, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



Well at least he did the right thing there.   Doesn't excuse him putting you at risk without warning though.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 16, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Saturday I found myself in my basement doing battle with a monster made of cardboard.  One of my many bad habits is merely tossing boxes from Amazon or Upton Tea or TCM Video into the basement without regard to disposal.  Saturday I got my comeuppance.  I waded into the cardboard tsunami, utility knife in hand.  I cut every box into pieces no bigger than 8 1/2 x11 inches and layered them in one of the bigger boxes.  Once that was full, I grabbed the biggest box and repeated the cut and layer procedure until all the errant cardboard, packing peanuts, Christmas junk and other flotsam and jetsam was cleared.  Two trips to the recycling dumpsters later and I had cut through enough detritus to have enough room to fit the four poster bed that was delivered Sunday.
> ...


The tester helps stabilize the top of the posts.  Who knows!  Maybe I'll find some unbleached linen and throw it up there as a kind of half canopy.

The nightstands were designed to go with the bed.  My cabinet maker did not like the idea of the drawer glides being made of wood (he put full extension ball bearing glides on the dresser), but the drawers will hold eye glasses and a book or two, nothing more.  So weight and accessibility should not be a problem.

And don't go under the impression that I am anywhere near close to finishing this mess!  But once the new closets are framed in, the heavy lifting will be done.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Saturday I found myself in my basement doing battle with a monster made of cardboard.  One of my many bad habits is merely tossing boxes from Amazon or Upton Tea or TCM Video into the basement without regard to disposal.  Saturday I got my comeuppance.  I waded into the cardboard tsunami, utility knife in hand.  I cut every box into pieces no bigger than 8 1/2 x11 inches and layered them in one of the bigger boxes.  Once that was full, I grabbed the biggest box and repeated the cut and layer procedure until all the errant cardboard, packing peanuts, Christmas junk and other flotsam and jetsam was cleared.  Two trips to the recycling dumpsters later and I had cut through enough detritus to have enough room to fit the four poster bed that was delivered Sunday.
> ...


As Pop used to say, "from your mouth to God's ear!"  Once this project is finished, the house, for the most part, will be the home I wanted to buy 25 years ago. 

Next up...new attic access.  But that can certainly wait.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 16, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Got the RV out and drove it around for a bit so the fluids could circulate after being shut down all winter.  Noticed a small section of outside molding was just hanging near the driver's door.  Checked it out and it appears that when it was put onto the RV body the screws weren't long enough.  A simple fix.  Haven't decided yet if I will drive the RV to NC next month when my brother gets married or drive the Avalanche and stay in hotels.  Anyway, regardless of what I decide, it's time to begin to get the RV ready to hit the road to someplace.
> ...



Geez, I used to go camping in just a tent!  An RV is pretty luxurious to me.  Lol.  I've been a couple of times with my grandparents when I was a kid and then another time, a few years ago, I went camping in an RV with a friend of mine who owns one.  I love them!  I would like to travel all around America in one.  That would be pretty awesome, I think.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 16, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



That's terrible.  I'm not allergic to any of that.  I can roll in it and only get a couple little bumps that go away in a couple days.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Actually when I was your age, that would appeal to me too.  I remember one time a large group of Hombre's family all met at a place called Devil's Den, Arkansas.  Everybody else pulled their big fancy popup travel trailers and RVs into the designated spaces at the campground.  Hombre and I had a little tent--it did have a canvas floor--just big enough for a couple of sleeping bags and a wee bit of space around the edges to stash our stuff.  So we didn't take up a whole camping spot but pitched our little tent in between two of our kinfolk's camping trailers.

When the park ranger came around to collect fees from everybody that night, he only paused at our little tent and announced he wouldn't charge for the tent.  We were highly insulted.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 16, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Ha-ha!  I remember going camping in my tent and being surrounded by HUGE RVs.  Lol.  Not many tent campers at the camp sites anymore.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 16, 2015)

I tried to mow the lawn today for the first time post-winter.  I filled the tank with gas, pulled the cord....again....again....over and over, nothing.  Now, I don't enjoy mowing the lawn, but once I've decided to do it, I'd like the stupid lawn mower to work!

I don't know if the gas is too old (it's been in the gas container in the garage all winter) or what, but it sucks.  And I don't actually know what to do with the old gas if it has gone stale (or however old gas that doesn't ignite well is described).  Is there a particular way to dispose of it?  I don't drive, I only ever deal with this kind of silliness with the lawn mower.

I am not a fan of the combustion engine.  Everything should be electric!


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Have you ever spent all day turning it into sawdust? I could barely breathe that night, everything not covered by my short sleeve shirt and pants was red and inflamed. The dude gulped when he saw me.


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 16, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Actually when I was your age, that would appeal to me too.  I remember one time a large group of Hombre's family all met at a place called Devil's Den, Arkansas.  Everybody else pulled their big fancy popup travel trailers and RVs into the designated spaces at the campground.  Hombre and I had a little tent--it did have a canvas floor--just big enough for a couple of sleeping bags and a wee bit of space around the edges to stash our stuff.  So we didn't take up a whole camping spot but pitched our little tent in between two of our kinfolk's camping trailers.
> 
> When the park ranger came around to collect fees from everybody that night, he only paused at our little tent and announced he wouldn't charge for the tent.  We were highly insulted.


Most of my camping was done on a motorcycle. So bare bones. When I got the dogs I took my SUV but it wasn't much more. I hate sitting around so I pick a spot, throw up the tent and leave for the day. I come back to crash and leave before anyone gets up.


----------



## Sherry (Mar 16, 2015)

Happy Monday


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 16, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> I tried to mow the lawn today for the first time post-winter.  I filled the tank with gas, pulled the cord....again....again....over and over, nothing.  Now, I don't enjoy mowing the lawn, but once I've decided to do it, I'd like the stupid lawn mower to work!
> 
> I don't know if the gas is too old (it's been in the gas container in the garage all winter) or what, but it sucks.  And I don't actually know what to do with the old gas if it has gone stale (or however old gas that doesn't ignite well is described).  Is there a particular way to dispose of it?  I don't drive, I only ever deal with this kind of silliness with the lawn mower.
> 
> I am not a fan of the combustion engine.  Everything should be electric!



No clue Montro.  Lots of info here (but no advice on how to get the bad gas out of the mower or what to do with it)
Lawn mower troubleshooting basics - When gas goes bad


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 16, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> I tried to mow the lawn today for the first time post-winter.  I filled the tank with gas, pulled the cord....again....again....over and over, nothing.  Now, I don't enjoy mowing the lawn, but once I've decided to do it, I'd like the stupid lawn mower to work!
> 
> I don't know if the gas is too old (it's been in the gas container in the garage all winter) or what, but it sucks.  And I don't actually know what to do with the old gas if it has gone stale (or however old gas that doesn't ignite well is described).  Is there a particular way to dispose of it?  I don't drive, I only ever deal with this kind of silliness with the lawn mower.
> 
> I am not a fan of the combustion engine.  Everything should be electric!


Gas doesn't go bad that fast. I had some in a motorcycle and it ran after sitting for three years. Pop the air filter off and give it a shot of starting fluid spray.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Mar 16, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Got the RV out and drove it around for a bit so the fluids could circulate after being shut down all winter.  Noticed a small section of outside molding was just hanging near the driver's door.  Checked it out and it appears that when it was put onto the RV body the screws weren't long enough.  A simple fix.  Haven't decided yet if I will drive the RV to NC next month when my brother gets married or drive the Avalanche and stay in hotels.  Anyway, regardless of what I decide, it's time to begin to get the RV ready to hit the road to someplace.
> ...



Yes, I love the RV!  Mrs. BBD likes it because she has her own toilet and shower.  Another plus is you can eat the kind of foods that you want to eat and season it to your own taste.  Stop just about anywhere for lunch or a nap and then get up and move on down the road.  The RV has a microwave, stove and oven, sink, hot water heater, heater and air conditioning.  No TV in it though.  I wanted one but Mrs. BBD said she didn't want to listen to a TV while we were off somewhere camping.  Oh, forgot to mention it has a full-size fridge with a freezer.  It's nice and comfortable and no worries about setting up a tent in the rain or being in a tent when it was raining.  We like it.  Suits our needs and it stimulates the economy with all the gasoline we purchase!  That would be the only drawback.  On a good day it gets about 9 miles to the gallon and costs around $200.00 to fill the tank.  No worries about bedbugs, catching some creepy toe rot from a hotel shower, or wondering what that odd stain is on your hotel bed comforter.  It takes about 5 minutes to set up in a RV campground.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 16, 2015)

Made it to El Paso in one piece, obviously the cats wont be happy with us being gone for a few days.  Was smart this time, I would drive for a couple of hours then the wife would drive for about an hour then we'd switch off again.  
Hit El Paso at rush hour so we got to see what that looked like here, not too bad.  Gonna head out for dinner, later!


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 16, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> I tried to mow the lawn today for the first time post-winter.  I filled the tank with gas, pulled the cord....again....again....over and over, nothing.  Now, I don't enjoy mowing the lawn, but once I've decided to do it, I'd like the stupid lawn mower to work!
> 
> I don't know if the gas is too old (it's been in the gas container in the garage all winter) or what, but it sucks.  And I don't actually know what to do with the old gas if it has gone stale (or however old gas that doesn't ignite well is described).  Is there a particular way to dispose of it?  I don't drive, I only ever deal with this kind of silliness with the lawn mower.
> 
> I am not a fan of the combustion engine.  Everything should be electric!


Lawn mowers have carburetors, there is a small "well" at the bottom of the carb where the gas line feeds, remove the well and the gas line and you will see that the old gas has gelled.  Gotta clean out the well and the gas line then it should run correctly.  
Or you have a fouled spark plug.......  An even easier fix.


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 16, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I tried to mow the lawn today for the first time post-winter.  I filled the tank with gas, pulled the cord....again....again....over and over, nothing.  Now, I don't enjoy mowing the lawn, but once I've decided to do it, I'd like the stupid lawn mower to work!
> ...


That's more work than needs be. Starting fluid will make it run unless something is seriously wrong and any water or gunk in the lines will get burned up.


----------



## alan1 (Mar 16, 2015)

*Rock Your Socks for World Down Syndrome Day*

The date for World Down Syndrome Day, being the 21st day of the 3rd month, was selected to signify the uniqueness of the triplication (trisomy) of the 21st chromosome which leads to Down syndrome.

On March 21, wear bold, brightly colored, mismatched socks.
You will probably get asked,“What’s with the socks?” That question will give you the perfect opportunity to explain that 3/21 is World Down Syndrome Day, and that you are celebrating all the wonderful things about people with Down syndrome while helping to advocate for individual rights, inclusion, and respect.
Down Syndrome children frequently choose mismatched socks because the concept of matching clothing colors is foreign to them.

Everyday, I wear wild, bold and fun socks (all the cool kids are doing it) because they are one of the few things not covered by the office dress code.  Since 3/21 occurs on a Saturday this year, many of us at the office will be 'rocking our socks' on Friday the 20th.  I will definately have wild and mismatched socks.  I'm thinking one bacon sock and one dinosaur/taco sock.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 16, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



No, I haven't done that.  That is horrible.  You were inhaling all that stuff.  You must have been sick for a while.  You were smart to go to the hospital because you could have gotten very ill and even died if that was in your lungs and throat.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 16, 2015)

alan1 said:


> *Rock Your Socks for World Down Syndrome Day*
> 
> The date for World Down Syndrome Day, being the 21st day of the 3rd month, was selected to signify the uniqueness of the triplication (trisomy) of the 21st chromosome which leads to Down syndrome.
> 
> ...



  I like the dinosaur socks.


----------



## alan1 (Mar 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I like the dinosaur socks.


I bought those today while I was getting some new work shoes.  They were just to cool to pass up, along with a few more socks.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 16, 2015)

alan1 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I like the dinosaur socks.
> ...



I like these too!  Cute!


----------



## alan1 (Mar 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I like these too!  Cute!


This pair is one of my favorites.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 16, 2015)

alan1 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I like these too!  Cute!
> ...



Lol!  Batman socks.  KAPOW!!    I love them.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2015)

Just some Irish music for St Pattys day enjoy even if your not Irish and have a cold one to celebrate.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 17, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Chris in transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Ernie's friend and colleague Max,
Noomi!!!
Ernie for wellness, rest, and extra strength,
Ringel for wellness, rest, and extra strength,
Those in the dangerous cold zones,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Sheila and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 17, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Lacking other feed, goats will eat what is available, grass or other vegetation.  Given a choice, they will eat other plants before they mow your lawn.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 17, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > You're probably right about the goats, but these goats definitely ate the grass, weeds, and whatever else grew out there.  There weren't any ornamental shrubs or things like that to bother.  And the vegetable garden was fenced off.
> ...


Seems to me goats prefer stickers.  They'll eat stuff like that before they eat grass.  They also seem to like spruce and fir trees.  I find it amazing, the things goats will eat (or not).


----------



## Gracie (Mar 17, 2015)

I got a wild hair this morning and decided to block off the rest of the yard to the roomie I said could use some of it to enjoy the sun. She has a pile of junk back there. Well, now she can stare at her junk cuz I am putting a fence in tomorrow complete with gate and a lock on it where I don't have to see it, NOR can she walk thru MY room to get back in the house because she locked herself out. 

Should be done in a few days. What will hold me up is the cement curing for the 4 x 4's.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 17, 2015)

So, we are dealing with a "bummer" kid.  Although she managed to nurse, her mom rejected her and we didn't notice right away.  Now, she's too weak to nurse and we are feeding her using a stomach tube.  Unfortunately, my partner noticed this before I did and forced milk into the kid and got it into her lungs.  I tried to get him to drain her lungs, but there is now a danger of pneumonia.  I've got her on a heat pad and have intubated her, but I am not optimistic.  I am surprised the partner did not take the thing to bed with him.  We'll see how she looks in the morning...


----------



## Gracie (Mar 17, 2015)

Kid? What kind of kid? Fur kid?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 17, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


I loved Carmel.  I actually lived in Monterey, but spent a lot of time in Carmel, among other locales.   The entire area is marvelous and beautiful beyond description.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 17, 2015)

Carmel is gorgeous but too damn expensive.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 17, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Carmel, California?   It is one of the world's really picturesque and quaint places and I loved it.  Had lunch at Clint Eastwood's Hogsbreath Inn and enjoyed walking on the shoreline.   They have a lot of quirky little laws that are interesting.  Such as the one making it illegal to eat an icecream cone outside on the public walks or streets--keeps the place tidy and neat it was explained to me.
> ...


If you were a "poor" student, living at some place on 17-mile-drive, you were in someone's basement or "carriage" house.  But it is a wonderful piece of heaven-on-Earth, fer sheure!!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 17, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Try colcannon, use cabbage instead of kale.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 17, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Got the RV out and drove it around for a bit so the fluids could circulate after being shut down all winter.  Noticed a small section of outside molding was just hanging near the driver's door.  Checked it out and it appears that when it was put onto the RV body the screws weren't long enough.  A simple fix.  Haven't decided yet if I will drive the RV to NC next month when my brother gets married or drive the Avalanche and stay in hotels.  Anyway, regardless of what I decide, it's time to begin to get the RV ready to hit the road to someplace.


Dude, you have an RV, why opt for hotels?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 17, 2015)

Some garages are shangri la, lol.
I'm happy where I am. Been here 25 years now. Almost a local!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 17, 2015)

If I didn't have so many ailments, I would hit the road in my van. I LOVE my van. LOVE it. But...too much with the dogs. And I won't leave them behind. So...someday, maybe I will take a putt up the coast to Monterey or Big Sur and park for the night..or two...then drive back home. Just me, myself and I. Oh, and Matilda.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 17, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> I tried to mow the lawn today for the first time post-winter.  I filled the tank with gas, pulled the cord....again....again....over and over, nothing.  Now, I don't enjoy mowing the lawn, but once I've decided to do it, I'd like the stupid lawn mower to work!
> 
> I don't know if the gas is too old (it's been in the gas container in the garage all winter) or what, but it sucks.  And I don't actually know what to do with the old gas if it has gone stale (or however old gas that doesn't ignite well is described).  Is there a particular way to dispose of it?  I don't drive, I only ever deal with this kind of silliness with the lawn mower.
> 
> I am not a fan of the combustion engine.  Everything should be electric!


Your lawn requires mowing?  Holy cow!!!  Our lawns are still coated with sheets of ice.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 17, 2015)

lol. I "mowed" my tiny lawn with hedge clippers and scissors. Took me all of 30 minutes. I enjoyed it though. Sat out on the grass and just cut around me. Then moved and there was a round spot of tufted grass all smooshed down and that was the last of the snipping.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Mar 17, 2015)

Happy Saint Patrick's Day everybody!  Don't forget to wear something green today so you don't get pinched.  Mrs. BBD is going to fix me up with some corned beef and cabbage today.  There is no Saint Patrick's Day parade in the little town that I live near so later this afternoon Taco and I are going to have our own parade and march around our yard for a little while.  Then we might have a nip or two of some Irish whiskey and sing some Irish songs.  Mrs. BBD will be gone for the majority of the day down to the church to quilt with all the church ladies.  She won't know about our parade or Taco and I having a couple of nips of the Irish whiskey.  We plan on keeping it our little secret.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 17, 2015)

Morning !


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 17, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Happy Saint Patrick's Day everybody!  Don't forget to wear something green today so you don't get pinched.  Mrs. BBD is going to fix me up with some corned beef and cabbage today.  There is no Saint Patrick's Day parade in the little town that I live near so later this afternoon Taco and I are going to have our own parade and march around our yard for a little while.  Then we might have a nip or two of some Irish whiskey and sing some Irish songs.  Mrs. BBD will be gone for the majority of the day down to the church to quilt with all the church ladies.  She won't know about our parade or Taco and I having a couple of nips of the Irish whiskey.  We plan on keeping it our little secret.



This Irish lass thanks you and wishes you the same. Happy-happy day. It WILL be what we make it. 

I love corned beef ( brisket ) and cabbage. Spinach, too. All foods except cooked carrots. I like raw carrots but when they are cooked they become too sweet for my taste buds.  

lol..I am lovin` the image of you and Taco celebrating this special day, in the lives of many.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 17, 2015)

Slept pretty good last night, gotta get the wife up soon so we can meet with the realtor.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 17, 2015)

Oh great, it's 'lets pretend we're Irish just to have an excuse to get drunk and drive" day.

Stay safe everyone!!


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 17, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> If you were a "poor" student, living at some place on 17-mile-drive, you were in someone's basement or "carriage" house.  But it is a wonderful piece of heaven-on-Earth, fer sheure!!


Yes, I rented a small room by a lady's swimming pool. Heaven on Earth if you poop money. It was a good experience for me though. I learned from first hand that rich people aren't necessarily happy people. Many were miserable and would talk about what the neighbor's had. Two Benz's versus their one, etc. Cheap, hated to pay for labor. I got real tired of it but not the scenery!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 17, 2015)

And . . .


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 17, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Saint Patrick's Day everybody!  Don't forget to wear something green today so you don't get pinched.  Mrs. BBD is going to fix me up with some corned beef and cabbage today.  There is no Saint Patrick's Day parade in the little town that I live near so later this afternoon Taco and I are going to have our own parade and march around our yard for a little while.  Then we might have a nip or two of some Irish whiskey and sing some Irish songs.  Mrs. BBD will be gone for the majority of the day down to the church to quilt with all the church ladies.  She won't know about our parade or Taco and I having a couple of nips of the Irish whiskey.  We plan on keeping it our little secret.
> ...



I love cooked carrots.  Sweet??  I have a recipe for candied carrots that are cooked in brown sugar and butter.  Yummmmm!!!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 17, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Thanks, but I don't think I could stomach cabbage mixed with mashed potatoes.  LOL.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 17, 2015)

blackhawk said:


> Just some Irish music for St Pattys day enjoy even if your not Irish and have a cold one to celebrate.



And this . . .


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 17, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



I like sweet potatoes cooked that way. YYYYUUUMMM. Baked to perfection.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 17, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



It really is beautiful.  Our daughter just recently moved back there from DC--lives in a bedroom community just outside Monterey and works in Monterey.  So we're looking forward to going for a visit sometime this summer.  She had lived for years in a bedroom community of Santa Cruz and had commuted to Monterey before her transfer to DC.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 17, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



I usually boil mine and then mash them up with lots of butter, and a little salt and pepper.  That is my preferred way to eat sweet taters.    Kind of plain but I like them that way.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 17, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Oh great, it's 'lets pretend we're Irish just to have an excuse to get drunk and drive" day.
> 
> Stay safe everyone!!



I don't have to pretend I'm Irish--definitely am along with some Scotch, English, and Welsh on my mother's side with one branch being pronouncedly Austrian/German.  Hombre's ancesters were much more strongly Irish.  But indulging in adult beverages for us on St. Patty's day (or any other time) is a thing of the past for us so we just have fun with all the tradition and lore.

Oh, and happy house hunting.  I hope you find exactly what you want close to Mrs. R's work and at a price you want to pay.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 17, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh great, it's 'lets pretend we're Irish just to have an excuse to get drunk and drive" day.
> ...



I have Irish on both sides of my family, as well as Polish, Italian, Welsh, and Canadian Indian.  There might be some English in there somewhere too.  I guess my family really got around.


----------



## danielpalos (Mar 17, 2015)

Happy Irish Coffee day, chics.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm a quarter Irish on my Mom's side of the family.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 17, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Oh great, it's 'lets pretend we're Irish just to have an excuse to get drunk and drive" day.
> 
> Stay safe everyone!!


Being of Irish descent, I do not need a special day to have an excuse to drink.  I do restrict my alcohol consumption to times when I am settled at home for the evening, so no drunk driving.  Sorry to disappoint.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 17, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > If you were a "poor" student, living at some place on 17-mile-drive, you were in someone's basement or "carriage" house.  But it is a wonderful piece of heaven-on-Earth, fer sheure!!
> ...


Last time I was in Monterey, I looked at a couple of basement "apartments" in Carmel.  Real dumps for real money.  I ended up in an efficiency apartment in Pacific Grove.  Scenery's pretty nice out that way, too.  And it was closer to the Presidio.  I often drove along Asilomar on my motorcycle, especially in the evenings at sunset.  The northern entrance to 17-mile-drive was at the end of Asilomar.  The whole area is breathtaking beautiful.  But then, so is where I am now.  It's like living in a postcard here and I cannot imagine living anywhere else now.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 17, 2015)

YES!!!!!
Spring is finally here in South East Arizona.
Our Hummingbirds have come back.
Saw the first one about an hour ago and he was looking in at me through the window.
I made up the sugar water and several are happily dinking their fill.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 17, 2015)

Somewhere back one of my royal (Norwegian) ancestors probably picked up an Irish servant girl for sport........  Or was it one of the royal English ancestors.....? 
Eventually it all got mixed up with Flemish and Native American.........  We don't discuss the lapse in judgement that inadvertently included Irish into the bloodline......


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 17, 2015)

Was out all day looking at houses, found 2 we sorta liked, one was really too far away (west side) and the other was kinda small, (east side).  Been doing some more online searches, found one we love but it's further west, in Santa Theresa, NM and a couple others we like in the east part of town.  We'll do some more physical looking at properties tomorrow after she's done with here work thing, may head home very late or wait until Thursday to go home.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 17, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Somewhere back one of my royal (Norwegian) ancestors probably picked up an Irish servant girl for sport........  Or was it one of the royal English ancestors.....?
> Eventually it all got mixed up with Flemish and Native American.........  We don't discuss the lapse in judgement that inadvertently included Irish into the bloodline......



So "Geronimo O'hara", how did the househunting go?  And are you feeling better?  Well enough to go off the critical list on the Vigil List?  I was thinking if I was ya'll I would be looking for a place to rent that you loved with an option to buy for a few months until you're sure you're going to love it there.  But if the housing market is strong there, it probably won't matter.


----------



## Sherry (Mar 17, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


>


----------



## alan1 (Mar 17, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> It really is beautiful.  Our daughter just recently moved back there from DC--lives in a bedroom community just outside Monterey and works in Monterey.  So we're looking forward to going for a visit sometime this summer.  She had lived for years in a bedroom community of Santa Cruz and had commuted to Monterey before her transfer to DC.


I grew up just outside the city limits of Santa Cruz.  Redwood trees all around the house I grew up in.  By the time I became an adult, property and housing prices had skyrocketed and I felt there was no way I could ever afford a home, so the wife and I moved to a more affordable area of the country.  I still get back there about once a year to visit my parents and my sister.  It's funny, my sister moved to Hawaii when she turned 18 and stayed there for about 30 years and now she is back in Santa Cruz.  She does plan on retiring to Hawaii though.


----------



## alan1 (Mar 17, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Happy Saint Patrick's Day everybody! * Don't forget to wear something green today so you don't get pinched*.  Mrs. BBD is going to fix me up with some corned beef and cabbage today.  There is no Saint Patrick's Day parade in the little town that I live near so later this afternoon Taco and I are going to have our own parade and march around our yard for a little while.  Then we might have a nip or two of some Irish whiskey and sing some Irish songs.  Mrs. BBD will be gone for the majority of the day down to the church to quilt with all the church ladies.  She won't know about our parade or Taco and I having a couple of nips of the Irish whiskey.  We plan on keeping it our little secret.


You reminded me of something that happenned back when I was in high school.  
One St. Patrick's Day my twin brother forgot to wear green (of course, me being the evil brother of the pair, I didn't remind him).  So, we are walking into our physics class and this guy pinches my brother on the inside of his upper arm (that's a tender area) and loudly proclaims. "You're not wearing green".  The guy had on a green shirt that said "Kiss me, I'm Irish".   My brother turns and just punches the guy in the center of his chest as hard as he could.  I may be over stating, but I'm pretty sure the guy flew backwards about five feet before landing on his ass.  Then my brother said, "I'm German, not Irish, consider that a German kiss".  Everybody in the classroom laughed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 17, 2015)

Everybody talking about their experiences living in California makes me even more eager to get out to see our daughter.  We absolutely loved seeing the red woods and exploring the tide pools and driving along the coastal highway all up and down the central California coast--picturesque lighthouses, elephant seals, monarch butterfly migrations, Big Sur, all of it.   But there seems to be no place where you can just get out and be by yourself like there is here.  There are people everywhere, heavy traffic on every road.  Lying in bed at night you can actually feel or sense the constant motion of millions and millions of people on the move.  Everywhere you go it is crowded.

It's just not for this small town girl who sometimes needs her space and broad horizons just to be.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 17, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Everybody talking about their experiences living in California makes me even more eager to get out to see our daughter.  We absolutely loved seeing the red woods and exploring the tide pools and driving along the coastal highway all up and down the central California coast--picturesque lighthouses, elephant seals, monarch butterfly migrations, Big Sur, all of it.   But there seems to be no place where you can just get out and be by yourself like there is here.  There are people everywhere, heavy traffic on every road.  Lying in bed at night you can actually feel or sense the constant motion of millions and millions of people on the move.  Everywhere you go it is crowded.
> 
> It's just not for this small town girl who sometimes needs her space and broad horizons just to be.


Yeah, well...that's Cali for ya!


----------



## alan1 (Mar 17, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Everybody talking about their experiences living in California makes me even more eager to get out to see our daughter.  We absolutely loved seeing the red woods and exploring the tide pools and driving along the coastal highway all up and down the central California coast--picturesque lighthouses, elephant seals, monarch butterfly migrations, Big Sur, all of it.   But there seems to be no place where you can just get out and be by yourself like there is here.  There are people everywhere, heavy traffic on every road.  Lying in bed at night you can actually feel or sense the constant motion of millions and millions of people on the move.  Everywhere you go it is crowded.
> 
> It's just not for this small town girl who sometimes needs her space and broad horizons just to be.


Santa Cruz is a small town with big city traffic and people everywhere, I know, I lived in Santa Cruz and now I live in a big city.  It's a tourist destination during spring, summer and fall, so is Monterey.  It's slightly better during winter, but not by much.  Winter weekdays you can travel Highway 1 between Monterey and Pacifica and find quiet sections to enjoy.  Get lunch or dinner at Duarte's Tavern in Pescadaro, the Green Chile and Artichoke Soup is heaven in a bowl, it is a mixture of their green chile soup and their artichoke soup.  Pair it with the abalone sandwich split between you and your hombre.  Alternatively, one of you could get the artichoke soup and the other the green chile soup, but I prefer them mixed.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 17, 2015)

peach174 said:


> YES!!!!!
> Spring is finally here in South East Arizona.
> Our Hummingbirds have come back.
> Saw the first one about an hour ago and he was looking in at me through the window.
> I made up the sugar water and several are happily dinking their fill.



Awesome.  We don't see them around here until around May.  I love hummingbirds!


----------



## alan1 (Mar 17, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Awesome.  We don't see them around here until around May.  I love hummingbirds!


So do I, but there isn't much meat on them.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 17, 2015)

alan1 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome.  We don't see them around here until around May.  I love hummingbirds!
> ...



They're not for eating.  Lol.  They're for riding on!


----------



## alan1 (Mar 17, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> They're not for eating.  Lol.  They're for riding on!



Is it standard procedure to harness a micro meerkat between the human and the hummingbird?
Or is that a woodpecker in the picture?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 17, 2015)

Got the wood today. Total cost to build my privacy fence for one little section was 107 bucks. Good thing I sold a few things on craigslist!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 17, 2015)

alan1 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > They're not for eating.  Lol.  They're for riding on!
> ...



  Maybe it is a woodpecker.  Just pretend it's a hummingbird though.


----------



## alan1 (Mar 17, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Got the wood today. Total cost to build my privacy fence for one little section was 107 bucks. Good thing I sold a few things on craigslist!


Good ole Craig, I remember back when he was only at the flea markets.


----------



## alan1 (Mar 17, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Maybe it is a woodpecker.  Just pretend it's a hummingbird though.


I'll use my wild imagination, it works very well.
Don't ask.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 17, 2015)

CL is a pain in the ass, but sometimes I get lucky. This time I did. Mr. Gracie found an outside COPPER firepit. Damn things are expensive but he got it for a buck. I sold it for 25 bucks. Also sold an old dresser. So...in essence, my privacy fence really just cost me about 45 bucks.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 17, 2015)

alan1 said:


> *Rock Your Socks for World Down Syndrome Day*
> 
> The date for World Down Syndrome Day, being the 21st day of the 3rd month, was selected to signify the uniqueness of the triplication (trisomy) of the 21st chromosome which leads to Down syndrome.
> 
> ...


I wear cowboy boots. I never worry about matching my socks.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 17, 2015)

I go barefoot. Socks make my feet hot. I HATE hot feet. Problem is, I now have two small holes in the bottom of both feet from stepping on something that I can't see so either i got whatever it was out and it just won't heal, or its buried deep in the fatty part of the bottom of my foot. So, I am doomed with uggs...and its too damn hot for uggs.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 18, 2015)

Talk about holes!
Max's boy celebrated his 5th birthday today. One of his gifts was a toy plane with a tiny electric motor. By design, the thing shouldn't fly more than 50 feet of so, but a puff of wind caught it and it headed off to a neighbor's yard 100 yards away. We watched it going down and all figured we knew about where to look. When I got over there, the yard had a patch of yucca maybe 20 x 50 feet. If you've never seen yucca, imagine an aloe plant, but instead of soft, fleshy leaves, the leaves on yucca are hard and stiff and very sharp. It was like wading into a pile of millions of daggers.
One got my eye lid, narrowly missing blinding me and another got me in the forehead and another 10 got me on my arms.
In actuality, the plane had just cleared the yucca and stopped in a small tree maybe 5 feet off the ground. I triumphantly returned with the toy and spent the next 20 minutes dabbing myself with a cotton ball soaked with alcohol.
I'll likely heal up soon.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 18, 2015)

Ouch. I know all about yucca plants. Hate 'em. Glad you got the airplane back though. Years ago, Ma used to by sis and my hubbys those gas helicopter toys for xmas presents. Kept the guys outside all damn day trying to get them to fly and us gals could just kick back and not have to entertain them so they wouldn't be bored. And yes, they got them to fly eventually..but always managed to land them in the yuccas Ma kept in the yard for some stupid reason.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 18, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Chris in transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Ernie's friend and colleague Max,
Noomi!!!
Ernie for wellness, rest, and extra strength,
Ringel for wellness, rest, and extra strength,
Those in the dangerous cold zones,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Sheila and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.





P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 18, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Somewhere back one of my royal (Norwegian) ancestors probably picked up an Irish servant girl for sport........  Or was it one of the royal English ancestors.....?
> ...


Pretty much didn't like anything we saw later yesterday afternoon, a couple that looked really good in pictures turned out to be pigs in lipstick in person.  We'll finish out the search later this morning after the wife finishes her pre-employment physical. 
The idea is to rent the best and biggest house we can for the least amount of money then start looking at short sales and do a reno so it's ready by the time the lease is up.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 18, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Talk about holes!
> Max's boy celebrated his 5th birthday today. One of his gifts was a toy plane with a tiny electric motor. By design, the thing shouldn't fly more than 50 feet of so, but a puff of wind caught it and it headed off to a neighbor's yard 100 yards away. We watched it going down and all figured we knew about where to look. When I got over there, the yard had a patch of yucca maybe 20 x 50 feet. If you've never seen yucca, imagine an aloe plant, but instead of soft, fleshy leaves, the leaves on yucca are hard and stiff and very sharp. It was like wading into a pile of millions of daggers.
> One got my eye lid, narrowly missing blinding me and another got me in the forehead and another 10 got me on my arms.
> In actuality, the plane had just cleared the yucca and stopped in a small tree maybe 5 feet off the ground. I triumphantly returned with the toy and spent the next 20 minutes dabbing myself with a cotton ball soaked with alcohol.
> I'll likely heal up soon.



I'm amazed that you have yucca in lower Alabama.  I wouldn't think it would do well in that kind of humidity and high amounts of rainfall.  Live and learn.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 18, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Sounds like a plan.  Hope you find just what you're looking for.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 18, 2015)

Oh and good morning everybody.  Here were are again at yet another Wednesday.  It seems like it has only been two or three days since I mentioned that it was Wednesday.  The weeks are going by so fast it all is kind of a blur.

On the bright side, our state senate voted to fix New Mexico's time so that we have DST year round.  I wish they had made it standard time but I'll settle for DST just to keep from having the time change twice a year.  Still has to pass the House but if it does, I'm pretty sure Governor Susana will sign it.  There is definitely a downside to having DST year round though as our local news people have been pointing out--it would put New Mexico as a state unto itself in the Mountain Zone and mess with certain business and sports and scheduling elsewhere.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 18, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Talk about holes!
> ...


It grows well. Some of the plants/bushes/trees were 6 feet tall. I'm seeing more holes this morning, probably 20 small stab wounds in all.
No reaction so far, though I've been warned.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 18, 2015)

Good Morning All !


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 18, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > *Rock Your Socks for World Down Syndrome Day*
> ...



Hey, I wear combat boots and I always match my socks.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 18, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



Well it is getting really personal but I will confess that since my socks never show when I wear them, I don't worry about it all that much if they aren't a perfect match--I do try to keep them the same color.

There was one time when I needed a special item for breakfast.  It was winter and still dark at 6 a.m. and I didn't want to wake Hombre so I quickly dressed in the dark and ran to the store that opened at 6 a.m.  Probably everybody in the store saw it but finally the very brave guy sacking the groceries pointed to my shoes.  I had on one white sneaker and one otherwise identical but navy blue sneaker.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 18, 2015)

Wow, who knew that Albert Einstein was so ahead of his time who never wore matching socks himself.


----------



## danielpalos (Mar 18, 2015)

i try to stick to the same type so they always match.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 18, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Wow, who knew that Albert Einstein was so ahead of his time who never wore matching socks himself.


If I remember correctly, he rarely wore socks at all.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 18, 2015)

danielpalos said:


> i try to stick to the same type so they always match.



LOL.  That's how we solved Hombre's problem of matching socks.  We just made them all match.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 18, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, who knew that Albert Einstein was so ahead of his time who never wore matching socks himself.
> ...




So he went feet commando.


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 18, 2015)

The old gal doing the volunteer neighborhood watch at the senior community I worked at walked around wearing a red and a blue sock.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 18, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, who knew that Albert Einstein was so ahead of his time who never wore matching socks himself.
> ...



He never wore socks as an adult and did not comb his hair because he didn't have time for it. 
It was a joke.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 18, 2015)

Our 41st and oldest living President has made socks his trademark. And he is rarely seen without them.  But they do match.  Or are at least color coordinated.  (See lower left)


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 18, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Our 41st and oldest living President has made socks his trademark. And he is rarely seen without them.  But they do match.  Or are at least color coordinated.  (See lower left)



Those are some ugly socks!


----------



## Sherry (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## alan1 (Mar 18, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Well it is getting really personal but I will confess that since my socks never show when I wear them, I don't worry about it all that much if they aren't a perfect match--I do try to keep them the same color.
> 
> There was one time when I needed a special item for breakfast.  It was winter and still dark at 6 a.m. and I didn't want to wake Hombre so I quickly dressed in the dark and ran to the store that opened at 6 a.m.  Probably everybody in the store saw it but finally the very brave guy sacking the groceries pointed to my shoes.  I had on one white sneaker and one otherwise identical but navy blue sneaker.


It was 1989 and my sister was undergoing treatment in a hospital for luekemia, it was the fourth time she'd lost remission.
One day, her male nurse showed up and he was wearing one black shoe and one white shoe while on duty.
My mom pointed out to him that he had mismatched shoes.
His response was epic, here it is,

Yesterday, the hospital sent out a memo to remind all nurses that the dress code requires us to wear black and/or white shoes while on duty.  This memo was only sent to the nurses.  I am complying to the memo and hospital policy by wearing black and white shoes, one of each.


----------



## alan1 (Mar 18, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Our 41st and oldest living President has made socks his trademark. And he is rarely seen without them.  But they do match.  Or are at least color coordinated.  (See lower left)


Yep, all the cool kids are doing it.
Hottest New Men s Fashion Statement Brightly Patterned Socks - ABC News


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 18, 2015)

Mrs. S wears mismatched earrings.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 18, 2015)

Okay, it took a hour and a half extra for the wife to finish with the work related stuff so we got a late start looking at 4 more houses.  Finally we found one!  Not perfect but it's huge at 2300 sqft, all updated kitchen, baths, new furnace, new hot water heater and hardwood throughout the entire house, no wall to wall carpeting!!!!  It's on the east side and we're putting in an application for it tomorrow.  
Had a long drive home, when we stepped in the back door it was obvious there was a problem, the cat food we left for the person to feed that cats was untouched, their dry bowls were empty as was the water bowl.  I'll find out tomorrow what happened.  Needless to say the cats were ecstatic to see us.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 19, 2015)

Glad you and Mrs. R got home safe and sound Ringel.

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Chris in transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Ernie's friend and colleague Max,
Noomi!!!
Ernie for wellness, rest, and extra strength,
Ringel for wellness, rest, and extra strength,
Those in the dangerous cold zones,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Sheila and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 19, 2015)

Wake up, everybody! The coffee is on and getting cold. Orgainic Guatemalan Estate is the coffee du jure.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 19, 2015)

Good morning Ernie and everybody.  Wow, everybody must be sleeping in this morning.  A little unexpected rain overnight here.  They're forecasting it now though so we probably won't get anymore.

A rather uneventful day planned for us today and I'm ready for one.  Our garbage disposal sprung a leak yesterday, and with Hombre's physical limitations he just didn't think he could get under the sink to take care of it.  So our HVAC guy had some free time and came over to change it out for us.  The old one still worked but it was badly corroded as was the pipe leading into it, but it's all fixed now.  Another expense we didn't need though but we love our HVAC guy so we were happy he could accept the business.

I love it when the merchants we depend on become friends.  

Hoping everybody has a splendid day today.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 19, 2015)

Too bad I'm not still your neighbor. I bet I've installed a hundred disposals.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 19, 2015)

79 here at 11:38. This will likely be our high. It's clouding up and there's a 60% chance of rain in a couple of hours.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 19, 2015)

It's 57 here and has been raining off and on since last night. We had a thick fog this morning.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 19, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Too bad I'm not still your neighbor. I bet I've installed a hundred disposals.



You could always move back.


----------



## Bootneck (Mar 19, 2015)

Tomorrow at 0930 there will be a solar eclipse over England but it looks like sod's law will apply. The forecast is for cloud.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 19, 2015)

Bootneck said:


> Tomorrow at 0930 there will be a solar eclipse over England but it looks like sod's law will apply. The forecast is for cloud.



Will it be cloudy everywhere?  No place within reasonable driving distance to drive to?  I would hate to miss something like that since they are so rare.

I don't imagine anybody here will have the opportunity as it will be something like 3:30 a.m. here then.

Is sod's law anything like Murphy's Law?


----------



## peach174 (Mar 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Bootneck said:
> 
> 
> > Tomorrow at 0930 there will be a solar eclipse over England but it looks like sod's law will apply. The forecast is for cloud.
> ...



Yes it's the same thing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 19, 2015)

I was just reading up on the eclipse tomorrow.  It will be substantial in the UK but not quite a total eclipse.  However, in 2017 all of the USA will have a chance to see a total solar eclipse.  So start stocking up on the popcorn or get ready to engineer your viewing equipment etc.


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning Ernie and everybody.  Wow, everybody must be sleeping in this morning.  A little unexpected rain overnight here.  They're forecasting it now though so we probably won't get anymore.
> 
> A rather uneventful day planned for us today and I'm ready for one.  Our garbage disposal sprung a leak yesterday, and with Hombre's physical limitations he just didn't think he could get under the sink to take care of it.  So our HVAC guy had some free time and came over to change it out for us.  The old one still worked but it was badly corroded as was the pipe leading into it, but it's all fixed now.  Another expense we didn't need though but we love our HVAC guy so we were happy he could accept the business.
> 
> ...


The hose leading to it is the dishwasher drain. It probably just needed to be tightened. Disposals don't come with dishwasher lines so if it doesn't leak now that was the problem.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 19, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning Ernie and everybody.  Wow, everybody must be sleeping in this morning.  A little unexpected rain overnight here.  They're forecasting it now though so we probably won't get anymore.
> ...



No it definitely had a leak.  As did the water lines connected to it.  It needed to be replaced.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 19, 2015)

I don't want to bring up anything political regarding the story, but have you seen the story about the woman who had a fetus cut out of her after answering an ad on craigslist?  Why does that site seem to attract the crazies?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 19, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> I don't want to bring up anything political regarding the story, but have you seen the story about the woman who had a fetus cut out of her after answering an ad on craigslist?  Why does that site seem to attract the crazies?



You think there are more crazies on CL than on Ebay or any of the other auction sites?  Or even on message boards?  I was in AOL chatrooms with Timothy McVeigh long before he did the OKC bombing.  Let's face it.  The anonymity of the internet gives a lot of opportunity for nutcases to have access to people they normally would never have.  And we do need to remind ourselves that at least some common sense caution is advisable always.


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 19, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> I don't want to bring up anything political regarding the story, but have you seen the story about the woman who had a fetus cut out of her after answering an ad on craigslist?  Why does that site seem to attract the crazies?


Listen, I dunked my Sawzall blade in whisky and held my Zippo lighter to it for almost a whole minute. She was as safe as can be.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want to bring up anything political regarding the story, but have you seen the story about the woman who had a fetus cut out of her after answering an ad on craigslist?  Why does that site seem to attract the crazies?
> ...



Well, I would think most auction sites, like ebay, don't usually have any fact-to-face contact between buyer and seller.  Is craigslist just that much more popular than any other site of its kind that these kinds of stories are bound to come from it?  I don't use craiglist or any other site like it, I don't know if there is much competition when it comes to that kind of thing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 19, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I honestly don't know Montro.  CL does have a reputation for attracting crazies but some people think it is better than ebay because there's less red tape, no fees, etc.  But there are those who favor ebay too.  A pretty good discussion on it at Mamapedia.  Just type in Ebay vs Craigs list in your browser to get to it.  Don't know if it is legal to post a link to that site though it isn't a message board as such.

One of the suggestions there though is do not agree to meet anybody at your house or workplace.  Pick a very public place, even a police station parking lot, to meet.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



The article I read about this current incident said that some police departments are providing safe zones for transactions between online participants to take place.  Sad that they are needed, but probably a good idea.


----------



## Sherry (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 19, 2015)

Sherry said:


>


Yup and I'm headed in to work on my day off again. See y'all about 4 AM.


----------



## Mr. H. (Mar 19, 2015)

The local grocery had a fire sale on strawberries - $1.69 for a pound. A tad under ripe, so I just loaded on more sugar. BUT - not a shortcake or pound cake in the store.

So... I bought a box of Twinkies.


----------



## Sherry (Mar 19, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> The local grocery had a fire sale on strawberries - $1.69 for a pound. A tad under ripe, so I just loaded on more sugar. BUT - not a shortcake or pound cake in the store.
> 
> So... I bought a box of Twinkies.



If I could only have 2 foods on a deserted island for a month, it would be strawberries and peanut butter.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 19, 2015)

Popcorn and peaches for me.

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Chris in transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Ernie's friend and colleague Max,
Noomi!!!
Ernie for wellness, rest, and extra strength,
Ringel for wellness, rest, and extra strength,
Those in the dangerous cold zones,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Sheila and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 19, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I go barefoot. Socks make my feet hot. I HATE hot feet. Problem is, I now have two small holes in the bottom of both feet from stepping on something that I can't see so either i got whatever it was out and it just won't heal, or its buried deep in the fatty part of the bottom of my foot. So, I am doomed with uggs...and its too damn hot for uggs.


Ummm...what are uggs?


----------



## Sherry (Mar 19, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I go barefoot. Socks make my feet hot. I HATE hot feet. Problem is, I now have two small holes in the bottom of both feet from stepping on something that I can't see so either i got whatever it was out and it just won't heal, or its buried deep in the fatty part of the bottom of my foot. So, I am doomed with uggs...and its too damn hot for uggs.
> ...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 19, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Ouch. I know all about yucca plants. Hate 'em. Glad you got the airplane back though. Years ago, Ma used to by sis and my hubbys those gas helicopter toys for xmas presents. Kept the guys outside all damn day trying to get them to fly and us gals could just kick back and not have to entertain them so they wouldn't be bored. And yes, they got them to fly eventually..but always managed to land them in the yuccas Ma kept in the yard for some stupid reason.


Not nearly as bad as cholla cactus.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 19, 2015)

Sherry said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I can see why they're called uggs.  I prefer Doc Martins or Redwings.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 19, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want to bring up anything political regarding the story, but have you seen the story about the woman who had a fetus cut out of her after answering an ad on craigslist?  Why does that site seem to attract the crazies?
> ...


Sawalls RULE!!!


----------



## Bootneck (Mar 20, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Bootneck said:
> 
> 
> > Tomorrow at 0930 there will be a solar eclipse over England but it looks like sod's law will apply. The forecast is for cloud.
> ...



Yep. Same as Murphy's law...and it's now 0830 and it's cloudy! Should start to get progressively dark from now as the moon moves across the sun. I could have taken a drive down to the south west where there is less cloud, but 4 hours there and four back wasn't worth it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 20, 2015)

Sherry said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I had a pair just like that once.  It was when we lived up in the snow country and they were wonderful.  Most comfortable pair of boots I ever owned.  Turned out they weren't terribly sturdy though and they wore out a lot sooner than they should have.  But I did enjoy them while they lasted.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 20, 2015)

Happy Friday everybody.  I'm just about to make banana bread....I can smell it baking now. . .


----------



## Bootneck (Mar 20, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Happy Friday everybody.  I'm just about to make banana bread....I can smell it baking now. . .



One of my favourite practical jokes involves bananas. I slice the fruit inside the skin without peeling it. You can do this by inserting a pin through the skin and rotating it through 180 degrees. The look on someone's face when they peel their banana and it falls out in slices is hilarious.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 20, 2015)

Morning !

Friday's grins


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 20, 2015)

Did you have an eclipse of the sun in America today? We had a partial eclipse of 85% at 9.30 am but it was too cloudy to see it where I live. I was not bothered because I saw the one we had in 1999.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 20, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Craigs List is like posting a for sale ad without the cost and not really an auction site like E-Bay is.  In most cases people have to meet face to face with CL as opposed to E-Bay where most business is done via shipping.  Violent crooks use CL, internet crooks use E-Bay.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 20, 2015)

Happy First Day of Spring !
For those in the upper Eastern States





For the rest of us


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 20, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Did you have an eclipse of the sun in America today? We had a partial eclipse of 85% at 9.30 am but it was too cloudy to see it where I live. I was not bothered because I saw the one we had in 1999.



Your eclipse was during the wee hours of the morning here, so no eclipse for us.  Bootneck has been reporting about your eclipse but it was too cloudy where he was too.  But we will have a total eclipse visible almost everywhere in the USA in 2017.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 20, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Happy First Day of Spring !
> For those in the upper Eastern States
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I was just looking at the winter storm warning and really severe weather in the east.  Wish Chris and Spoonie would chime in.  It is cloudy off and on here and chilly today, but not really cold.  But for GW and the Northeast:


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 20, 2015)

Okay, I gotta go make that banana bread. . .


----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 20, 2015)

Leaving in a few hours to see a wonder person.    I hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 20, 2015)

Ya'll have a great weekend WQ.  

And hopefully where you will be isn't like this:






And the banana bread is in the oven.  Hombre helped.


----------



## SixFoot (Mar 20, 2015)

Good evening, everyone. Happy Spring!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 20, 2015)

Bootneck said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Friday everybody.  I'm just about to make banana bread....I can smell it baking now. . .
> ...


OMG!! I haven't done that in years, but I think it will be in order the next time my granddaughters visit.  It is a hoot, to be sure!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 20, 2015)

SixFoot said:


> Good evening, everyone. Happy Spring!


Dude, that is soooo depressing...really!


----------



## SixFoot (Mar 20, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening, everyone. Happy Spring!
> ...



What's so depressing about Spring?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 20, 2015)

Greetings, all!
Seems like a slow Friday.  I only handled two flights last night, but we had a B767 that needed some strut seals replaced.  Although I spent most of my shift in a hanger, my back is tired.  I love committing maintenance on airplanes, though.
Banana nut bread is a favorite of mine, too, Foxy.  Although I did whip up a batch of raisin-oatmeal cookies for the guys at work yesterday.  Those cookies didn't last very long, fer shure!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 20, 2015)

SixFoot said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...


Nothing depressing about Spring, but your sig picture certainly is food for thought.  My SIL claims I am the only person who understands what he's been through during three deployments to the ME.  He certainly does not share some things with his wife (my daughter) because he prefers to spare her the details.  At least he can share with me, providing some outlet for what he has to deal with.


----------



## mdk (Mar 20, 2015)

Evening folks! I hope everyone had a wonderful week. I am making some wild mushroom soup and having some wine. Cheers.


----------



## SixFoot (Mar 20, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



That's good that he has someone to talk to. I'm told it helps most people to have a confidant like that.


----------



## mdk (Mar 20, 2015)

SixFoot said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...


Nothing. I've been in the yard all day poking around and getting the beds ready for flowers and veggies.


----------



## SixFoot (Mar 20, 2015)

mdk said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Excellent! Its just now thawing out around here, so I got started on seedlings in the window sill today. Once I'm confident that there won't be another frost, its greenhouse time!


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 20, 2015)

My work computer issues with USMB may have been overstated, the poor thing won't even boot now, so sometime next week I'll have a replacement/hand-me-down from another one being upgraded.  Been a little busy resigning from a board and having multiple meetings with people trying to get me back on the board or to apply for city manager.  A guy could get a swelled head, unless he realizes the job defines insanity under current conditions.  Still, I think in about four or five years it may be a viable change for me depending where my current job leads.  I will probably cultivate more contacts and supporters over the coming years.

The computer upgrade is a story unto itself.  I will be taking more management responsibilities without a management title.  It requires a better computer and bandwidth.  The owner even mentioned more pay without me asking.  Weird to say the least.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 20, 2015)

Isn't it interesting how we add people when others post less here?  Nice to see some of the faces spending more time at the CS.


----------



## Sherry (Mar 20, 2015)

Just settling in after a long day at the office and awaiting my weekend company...I hope everyone has a good one.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 20, 2015)

Been busy packing, scheduling utilities shut off, setting up the date for the movers, etc.  The house we really wanted we didn't get, someone else got an application in just before we did so we're going with a house we also liked, hopefully no one else has put in an application.  
And with all this rain my sinuses have been acting up badly........  We had rain Tuesday in El Paso, kinda misty Wednesday morning then we followed the rain home to Trinidad........  Been hitting the bottle....... of Allegra.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Chris in transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Ernie's friend and colleague Max,
Noomi!!!
Ernie for wellness, rest, and extra strength,
Ringel for wellness, rest, and extra strength,
Those in the dangerous cold zones,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Sheila and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Mar 21, 2015)

Doing my happy dance this morning!  Went down to the accountants office yesterday to sign my taxes.  I am getting a refund from both State and Federal taxes!!!  I can't remember the last time I got a refund from taxes.  Usually I have to pay in more for taxes but not this year.  Seems I payed in a little bit more on quarterly taxes than I needed to do.  Not a huge refund but it's a refund!!!  The coffee's on me this morning!


----------



## Darkwind (Mar 21, 2015)

Well, 9 years and I lost My Samsung LCD 52" HD TV.....kind of sucks as I liked that TV...

Looking to upgrade..suggestions?  I"m thinking another Samsung because this one was trouble free and worked well.

Looking at 55 to 65" LED HD with 240 Hz Smart....I don't care about 3D...but a decent picture is a must.....


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 21, 2015)

Darkwind said:


> Well, 9 years and I lost My Samsung LCD 52" HD TV.....kind of sucks as I liked that TV...
> 
> Looking to upgrade..suggestions?  I"m thinking another Samsung because this one was trouble free and worked well.
> 
> Looking at 55 to 65" LED HD with 240 Hz Smart....I don't care about 3D...but a decent picture is a must.....



Found this to be interesting:

Smart (also known as net or internet) TVs are next generation televisions classified by their ability to work seamlessly with internet connections. Unlike your standard HD and 3D featured TVs, they offer unique apps uniquely designed to stream straight to your TV to enhance your watching experience. There are a lot of smart TVs out there, differing in feature, size and brand, and a lot of not so clever TVs calling themselves smart. To help you sort through the options and choose a good quality smart TV that is right for you, we have put together this buying guide that includes everything you need to know about Smart TVs, along with helpful shopping tips.

http://www.comparaboo.com/smart_tvs?targeturl=1&adgroup=13658561466&google_params[adposition]={adposition}&google_params[creative]={creative}&google_params[device]=c&google_params[keyword]=+best +Smart +TV&google_params[matchtype]=p&google_params[network]={network}&keyword=42259285597&network=ADWORDS_SEARCH&origin=bing&seed_id=1703&subtype=TEXT&type=SEARCH&utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Search_Explore_Seed1703_Smart TVs--#1408315504633&utm_term=+best +Smart +TV


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 21, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Doing my happy dance this morning!  Went down to the accountants office yesterday to sign my taxes.  I am getting a refund from both State and Federal taxes!!!  I can't remember the last time I got a refund from taxes.  Usually I have to pay in more for taxes but not this year.  Seems I payed in a little bit more on quarterly taxes than I needed to do.  Not a huge refund but it's a refund!!!  The coffee's on me this morning!



Thanks BBD! I have enjoyed two cups and am getting ready to _get ready _to leave out in a few.


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 21, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Been busy packing, scheduling utilities shut off, setting up the date for the movers, etc.  The house we really wanted we didn't get, someone else got an application in just before we did so we're going with a house we also liked, hopefully no one else has put in an application.
> And with all this rain my sinuses have been acting up badly........  We had rain Tuesday in El Paso, kinda misty Wednesday morning then we followed the rain home to Trinidad........  Been hitting the bottle....... of Allegra.......



I do hope you get what you want, Ringel05. Anytime I have moved to a new community ( tons ) I have always rented first, before buying, as I would have the time to see where in the community I really wanted to live and to see just how long I thought I would be staying there. So many people I sold houses to, wished they had waited to find out what location they wanted, rather than jumping into a house they loved, before living a while in the community. And there were others who were very satisfied with the homes they first saw and then bought. So it's a craps-shoot, basically. 

All the best to you and the Mrs.


----------



## SixFoot (Mar 21, 2015)

Mornin' folks. Got my first three farm fresh eggs from the coop today. Breakfast was delicious!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2015)

Darkwind said:


> Well, 9 years and I lost My Samsung LCD 52" HD TV.....kind of sucks as I liked that TV...
> 
> Looking to upgrade..suggestions?  I"m thinking another Samsung because this one was trouble free and worked well.
> 
> Looking at 55 to 65" LED HD with 240 Hz Smart....I don't care about 3D...but a decent picture is a must.....



We have a fairly new 60" Samsung and absolutely love it.

But when you say you lost your TV did you literally lose it?  Stolen?  Broke it?  Or it just died?


----------



## peach174 (Mar 21, 2015)

Morning !

Saturdays smile





  A very spoiled Little Squirrel


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 21, 2015)

Darkwind said:


> Well, 9 years and I lost My Samsung LCD 52" HD TV.....kind of sucks as I liked that TV...
> 
> Looking to upgrade..suggestions?  I"m thinking another Samsung because this one was trouble free and worked well.
> 
> Looking at 55 to 65" LED HD with 240 Hz Smart....I don't care about 3D...but a decent picture is a must.....


Look at Vizio. I have 2 46" sets and like them both.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  Just a few fluffy clouds in an azure blue sky today--going up to high 60's today and then low 70's for the next several days.  The way I wish it would stay year round.

Coffee is good.  Congrats to BBD on his refund.  Of course tax refunds mean we gave the government free use of our money for awhile, but it is just human nature that a refund feels like free money and we enjoy them.  Owing more taxes sucks.  And just breaking even should be the goal but it feels blah.  

We've been invited out to an early dinner later today.  So no serious cooking today.  Life is good.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 21, 2015)

Just on the off chance any of y'all will be on the Gulf Coast next week end:


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2015)

Creativity is a good thing don't you think?






Redneck loungers:


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Just on the off chance any of y'all will be on the Gulf Coast next week end:



Tis a good thing you do Ernie.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2015)

And for today's motivational spot:


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 21, 2015)

With any luck we can raise some money and collect needed supplies for this family and maybe even break even at the bar. Jason and the boys are giving us a great deal and are actively seeking donations.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 21, 2015)

Funny is an option along with agree, informative and thank you now?  Where was I?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Funny is an option along with agree, informative and thank you now?  Where was I?



I dunno.  It was mentioned as an option in one of the discussions of the new software a few days ago and then it miraculously appeared.  I like it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Chris in transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Ernie's friend and colleague Max,
Noomi!!!
Ernie for wellness, rest, and extra strength,
Ringel for wellness, rest, and extra strength,
Those in the dangerous cold zones,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Sheila and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 22, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Happy First Day of Spring !
> For those in the upper Eastern States
> 
> 
> ...



I have had to turn the heating on today, for the first time in two weeks, Spring is not quite here yet.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 22, 2015)

Good morning all!  Spent much of yesterday packing, pulling down the window treatments and pictures/mirrors, the living room looks "naked".....   Will obviously do some more today.  The good thing is most of what we own is still in storage so we should have no problem having everything ready when the movers show up later this week.  Still haven't heard on the house we applied for, hopefully we'll get a thumbs up early next week, if not at least the movers will store everything for a month free till we can find a place.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 22, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Good morning all!  Spent much of yesterday packing, pulling down the window treatments and pictures/mirrors, the living room looks "naked".....   Will obviously do some more today.  The good thing is most of what we own is still in storage so we should have no problem having everything ready when the movers show up later this week.  Still haven't heard on the house we applied for, hopefully we'll get a thumbs up early next week, if not at least the movers will store everything for a month free till we can find a place.



Sounds heavy. I live in fear of getting evicted as I could not cope with moving. But the fear is less likely now as my landlords have put up the rent three times and I think they are happier with the current rent than they were. I am still not paying as much as the other tenants on other floors, but they would have to spend thousands renovating if they got rid of me, so I think I am fairly safe for now.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 22, 2015)

Bummer, I found out on the news that there is a new pound coin coming out in England and I have been saving them for years. I have over two thousand pounds worth, and now I have got to get rid of them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 22, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Bummer, I found out on the news that there is a new pound coin coming out in England and I have been saving them for years. I have over two thousand pounds worth, and now I have got to get rid of them.



If they change the look of the money there, the old money has to be turned in?    Here they change the look of the money regularly and people try to collect all the different looks.  But our dollar is worth a dollar no matter what it looks like.

And I hope you don't get evicted Dajjal.  That would be difficult for a landlord to do here too so long as the tenant pays the rent.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 22, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Bummer, I found out on the news that there is a new pound coin coming out in England and I have been saving them for years. I have over two thousand pounds worth, and now I have got to get rid of them.
> ...



There are an estimated 45 million forged one pound coins in England and I certainly have a number of forgeries among my two thousand coins. The mint are going to withdraw the current coin from circulation at some time after releasing the new coin. The good news is the new coin does not come out for two years so I have enough time to spend them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 22, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  Absolutely gorgeous day in Albuquerque.  Going up into the 70's with abundant sunshine.  They were having a 'wierd' day at church, and we slept in this morning.   And it felt good to do so.  So I got up finally at 10 a.m.  And I feel wonderful.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 22, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all!  Spent much of yesterday packing, pulling down the window treatments and pictures/mirrors, the living room looks "naked".....   Will obviously do some more today.  The good thing is most of what we own is still in storage so we should have no problem having everything ready when the movers show up later this week.  Still haven't heard on the house we applied for, hopefully we'll get a thumbs up early next week, if not at least the movers will store everything for a month free till we can find a place.
> ...


The house we're renting now was for sale when we moved in and is still for sale but given the fact that this area is pretty much economically depressed we weren't too worried that they would find a buyer even though they've shown the house at least 5 times since we've been here.  There were three primary "industries" in Trinidad, two were mining and oil but when the "subsidies" were pulled in 2010 the population dropped by half.  The other "industry" was Marcie Bowers (AKA Mark Bowers), Trinidad CO was the sex change capital of the world but eventually the (primarily) staunch Catholic community ran her out and all the money she was bringing in.   
Now Cannabis farms and outlets are opening up left and right, even the Toyota dealership was evicted and that location is being converted into a pot farm as the owner will make 100 times the money.  Our property managers are busy selling commercial properties.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 22, 2015)

British five and ten pound notes are being replace with polymer notes in the next year, but that does not bother me because I don't have any saved.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 22, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Really interesting.  I don't know if we have counterfeiting of coins here--if we do I have not heard of it.  There is counterfeiting of paper money.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 22, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



The Catholics prefer pot farms to the sex change business?  Can you imagine writing something like that 30 years ago?  This is a strange world we live in these days.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 22, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I could not stand the insecurity of living somewhere that I would have to move out of if someone purchased the house. This house was sold under me once but I was not evicted. The new landlords wanted more rent but they decided to put it up a few times over a couple of years, rather than trying to evict me. I have lived here for 21 years and I am entrenched. I have one room with wall to wall books that would be hell to pack and move. and another room full of my paintings and equipment. The bedroom has two TV's and two computers, and I don't want to have to move any of it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 22, 2015)

I need a room dedicated specifically for the wifes books........  This one might, just might fill the bill........


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 22, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> I need a room dedicated specifically for the wifes books........  This one might, just might fill the bill........



LOL.  I have a LOT of books too.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 22, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I need a room dedicated specifically for the wifes books........  This one might, just might fill the bill........
> ...



I have been buying books from Amazon recently. I have purchased some books I used to have years ago but lost in my travels, and some books of interest to me. The last purchase I made was ' the art of war' by Sun Tzu
Before that I purchased ' The Egyptian book of the dead' and 'Daemonologie' by King James.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 22, 2015)

I was thinking of purchasing ' The catcher in the rye' because it featured in the film 'conspiracy theory' with Mel Gibson. I expect a lot of people purchased it because of that film.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 22, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Since I got my Kindle, I am not buying many books that you put on a shelf.  I read voraciously, but the new books are all stored on the E-reader or in the cloud where I can still access them.  They cost a fraction of what it costs to buy the bound book and I like having a substantial library with me whereever I go.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 22, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Do you mean they cost less than hardcover books?  It seems to me that ebooks go for right around the same cost as a paperback.  It's better to get the free, out of copywrite books.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 22, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I do like reading text on my 19 inch lcd computer screen But only because I need new reading glasses and books are harder to read from. I actually prefer the bound books, and I like to sit in my library surrounded by a large collection of hardback books. What I need now is a lectern to put my heavy antiquarian books on . I have a three volume book of martyrs by John Fox , dated 1632.

 Also in my library I have a collection of over two thousand 3d Victorian stereo cards that I inherited from an uncle.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 22, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



The most I ever pay for an e-book is $9.99 and those won't be out in paperback yet--most I get for $1.99 or so and many are free.  And the Kindle is much easier to carry around than even a paperback James Michener novel plus I have a Bible, a dictionary, an encyclopedia, a number of other reference books, calendar, lists of names, phone numbers, etc.  plus whatever I am reading for fun at my fingertips at all times.  And since we are out of space for more books in our house, it allows me to acquire books to my hearts content without concerns about what to do with them or forcing me to get rid of some to make room for more.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 22, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I love the Kindle.  Saves a ton of space.  I never liked hardcover books, though.  I only got them when they were in the discount bin at the book store.  Paperbacks are so much more comfortable to read than hardcovers, and cheaper.  So if we're talking new books, I feel like there isn't much, if any, savings getting them for the Kindle as opposed to a paperback.  I haven't bought a paperback in a long time, though, so I'm not sure where the prices are at today.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 22, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



You can easily pay $7 to $9 or more for a popular paperback book these days.  And by the time a book comes out in paperback, the Kindle prices will almost always be at least several dollars cheaper than buying the paperback book.

The only real disadvantage I have found with the e-books is that the pages aren't numbered because we all set the size of the type on the page differently.  So it is more difficult to quickly get back to a paragraph you want to reread or a fact you want to look up.  But nothing much is ever perfect.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 22, 2015)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 22, 2015)

I love REAL books.  I love how they smell, and I like turning the pages.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 22, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I love REAL books.  I love how they smell, and I like turning the pages.



Well there's that too.  And if I have access to the bound book when I'm not going anywhere I will always choose that over the Kindle.  As we age though, even somewhat diminished eyesight appreciates larger print and the bound books don't always offer that.  The Kindle does.

I didn't exactly have to be dragged screaming and kicking into the electronic age, but I did resist the Kindle for a long time.  But once I gave in and bought one, it has now become an important part of my information arsenal.  And again, I really like having a whole library with me when I travel or when I am sitting for hours in doctor's offices, etc. when I perform my medical taxi duties.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 22, 2015)

Oh, Foxfyre, if you haven't seen a trailer yet, there's a disaster movie coming out in May called San Andreas.  You get the idea from the title, I'm sure.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 22, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Oh, Foxfyre, if you haven't seen a trailer yet, there's a disaster movie coming out in May called San Andreas.  You get the idea from the title, I'm sure.



Thanks for the heads up.  I hope it is a good one.  I have dozens of disaster movies on DVD--"Disaster" for me means that it is mankind dealing with natural forces either here on Earth or from outer space--the movies take up one whole shelf in my video cabinet plus I have about a dozen others that there isn't room for on that shelf.  Out of the whole lot there are maybe a couple of dozen that are really really good--movies that I watch again and again.  And there are a lot  that I watch once, say 'yuck' or 'yawn', and never watch again.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 22, 2015)

Oh I found the trailer.  This may be one that is almost all special effects with little or no character development or story line--not my favorite disaster movie format--but we'll see:

trailer san andreas - Bing


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 22, 2015)

I just saw a trailer for Hotel Transylvania 2.  It's sad how movies for the little one are almost as exciting as more adult fare.  I'm not sure how much of that speaks to the quality of children's movies and how much to the lack of quality in so many adult movies.  

I'm excited that we're getting close to Avengers 2, though!


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 22, 2015)

It's amazing how wonderful the effect a simple shower will have on a person.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 23, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Chris in transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Ernie's friend and colleague Max,
Noomi!!!
Ernie for wellness, rest, and extra strength,
Ringel for wellness, rest, and extra strength,
Those in the dangerous cold zones,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Sheila and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Swagger (Mar 23, 2015)

Whilst driving out of Gosport this morning, I was confronted by the USS Theodore Roosevelt. She's parked in the Solent as I type. What a beast!


----------



## Swagger (Mar 23, 2015)

Isn't it fitting, eh? An American aircraft carrier sitting within spitting distance of Nelson's flagship at Trafalgar, HMS Victory, a 104-gun Man of War.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 23, 2015)

Swagger said:


> Whilst driving out of Gosport this morning, I was confronted by the USS Theodore Roosevelt. She's parked in the Solent as I type. What a beast!



How splendid.  I wonder why she is visiting your fair land?   I don't know how I have lived this long and have never seen an aircraft carrier except in pictures or the movies?   That would have been a real treat.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 23, 2015)

Swagger said:


> Isn't it fitting, eh? An American aircraft carrier sitting within spitting distance of Nelson's flagship at Trafalgar, HMS Victory, a 104-gun Man of War.



And seeing this would be a real treat too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh and good morning everybody.  Will need to make a medical taxi run with my Aunt Betty this morning--she's got some kind of bug with chills, fever, and other yuckies and is quite ill.  And since she is 88 years old, for me that's scary.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 23, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't it fitting, eh? An American aircraft carrier sitting within spitting distance of Nelson's flagship at Trafalgar, HMS Victory, a 104-gun Man of War.
> ...



I have been on board the victory.


----------



## Swagger (Mar 23, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Swagger said:
> ...



So have I, several times. She's docked about twenty minutes away from where we live. After I poached Lady Swagger from the colonies she was eager to see all things old in the UK and on the continent. Castles, Iron Age earthworks, mosaics, etc., and when she learned that arguably the most iconic warship from the age of sail was docked in the neighbouring county I was dragged out for her to explore (and buy tat from the gift shop to send back to her parents). I've even been there when they rig the canons with pyrotechnics and they simulate a rollong broadside.

Foxfyre, the internet tells me that Portsmouth is the first stop on a global voyage.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 23, 2015)

Swagger said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I stopped off in Plymouth on a motorcycle tour of the south coast and checked out the victory.


----------



## Swagger (Mar 23, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



You mean Portsmouth. That's where she's docked.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 23, 2015)

I went down the coast from Weston super mare, and went to lands end. From there I worked my way back up the south coast to hastings. I stopped at bed and breakfast places for a couple on nights. I did a very quick tour of the isle of White. I rode all the way around it in about an hour.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 23, 2015)

Swagger said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Swagger said:
> ...


Oh yea, probably, it was years ago.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Mar 23, 2015)

Swagger said:


> Isn't it fitting, eh? An American aircraft carrier sitting within spitting distance of Nelson's flagship at Trafalgar, HMS Victory, a 104-gun Man of War.



I've been aboard the HMS VICTORY!!!  Years ago, when I was in the Navy, a ship I was stationed aboard pulled into Portsmouth, England and several of my pals and I toured the HMS VICTORY.  I still have a mug that I purchased while on the tour.  The mug has an inscription that states "England expects that every man will do his duty."  I enjoyed my stay in Portsmouth and it's the very first time I consumed fish and chips.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 23, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't it fitting, eh? An American aircraft carrier sitting within spitting distance of Nelson's flagship at Trafalgar, HMS Victory, a 104-gun Man of War.
> ...



I was impressed that Nelsons cabin at the back of the ship had a couple of gun ports. They moved the dining tables out of the way and rolled in cannons when they went into action.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Mar 23, 2015)

OFFICIAL MESSAGE FROM THE PRESIDENT OF THE BITCH ABOUT THE WEATHER CLUB.

I woke up this morning to about 3 inches of snow on the ground and it has been snowing all day here.  I am not impressed.  I am depressed.  It's times like this that can easily make me grumpy.  Is this God's idea of a joke?  It's spring for heaven's sake!  I need more coffee...


----------



## SixFoot (Mar 23, 2015)

Seedlings are sprouting, eggs are piling up, and the lambs are almost ready for the auction house. Here's hoping everyone's Spring season is even better than mine so far.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 23, 2015)

SixFoot said:


> Seedlings are sprouting, eggs are piling up, and the lambs are almost ready for the auction house. Here's hoping everyone's Spring season is even better than mine so far.



Um, I'm thinking you better say that really quietly so BBD doesn't hear you.  He might be tempted to bite you on the ankle.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 23, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> OFFICIAL MESSAGE FROM THE PRESIDENT OF THE BITCH ABOUT THE WEATHER CLUB.
> 
> I woke up this morning to about 3 inches of snow on the ground and it has been snowing all day here.  I am not impressed.  I am depressed.  It's times like this that can easily make me grumpy.  Is this God's idea of a joke?  It's spring for heaven's sake!  I need more coffee...


Sorry to hear that BBD, it's pretty nice here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 23, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> OFFICIAL MESSAGE FROM THE PRESIDENT OF THE BITCH ABOUT THE WEATHER CLUB.
> 
> I woke up this morning to about 3 inches of snow on the ground and it has been snowing all day here.  I am not impressed.  I am depressed.  It's times like this that can easily make me grumpy.  Is this God's idea of a joke?  It's spring for heaven's sake!  I need more coffee...



Oddly enough, just about the time you  were posting this, I happened to run across the Old Farmer's Almanac weather forecasts for the upper Midwest, and that forecast is:

*Mar 19-27*: Snow, then flurries, cold; *Mar 28-31*: Sunny, turning warm.

Since they seemed to have hit the forecast for your area right now, you will be happy to know they're forecasting temps 4 degrees above normal for your area in April.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 23, 2015)

Okay, I've held my tongue for many months now, but its time to get this out into the open.

What is it with the guys and the unshaven look?  Not mustaches.  Not beards.  Just the appearance that the guy is trying to grow one and is just getting started?   But it never develops?  How do you guys do that?  Not shave but not grow the full beard either?

And ladies, do you like this unshaven but not bearded look?


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 23, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay, I've held my tongue for many months now, but its time to get this out into the open.
> 
> What is it with the guys and the unshaven look?  Not mustaches.  Not beards.  Just the appearance that the guy is trying to grow one and is just getting started?   But it never develops?  How do you guys do that?  Not shave but not grow the full beard either?
> 
> And ladies, do you like this unshaven but not bearded look?



I only do that when I'm being lazy and not shaving, or actually trying to grow a full beard.  The lazy part happens often enough; I have no social life, so no one to look clean cut for.    I've only rarely tried to grow a beard.  I actually did that not too long ago because the little one asked me to.  It got shaved after a couple of months and never actually grew into a beard, more of a long scruff.  I don't have good facial hair for a full beard.  I'll stick to a Van Dyke kind of look.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 23, 2015)

Apparently the 2-day beard growth look is not all that easy to accomplish and can be expensive:

http://www.nytimes.com/2005/09/29/f...l=1&adxnnlx=1427133380-n7Yd+x6FYeCxM1bG7lSJcQ

But I still don't know how they keep the 2-day growth look without the beard they let grow becoming an actual beard.  Little teensy lawn mowers set at just the right height to leave just the right amount of stubble?


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 23, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Apparently the 2-day beard growth look is not all that easy to accomplish and can be expensive:
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2005/09/29/f...l=1&adxnnlx=1427133380-n7Yd+x6FYeCxM1bG7lSJcQ
> 
> But I still don't know how they keep the 2-day growth look without the beard they let grow becoming an actual beard.  Little teensy lawn mowers set at just the right height to leave just the right amount of stubble?



LOL, you can get shavers with settings for how much they cut.  I guess that's kind of like a lawn mower.


----------



## Bootneck (Mar 23, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay, I've held my tongue for many months now, but its time to get this out into the open.
> 
> What is it with the guys and the unshaven look?  Not mustaches.  Not beards.  Just the appearance that the guy is trying to grow one and is just getting started?   But it never develops?  How do you guys do that?  Not shave but not grow the full beard either?
> 
> And ladies, do you like this unshaven but not bearded look?



Lol! It's known as designer stubble and it's very trendy. I have the stubble look at the moment, but it will have to come off before I go back to work in a few weeks time. It's kept to the desired length by using a stubble shaver that can be adjusted to give varying lengths. Most of the ladies I know seem to like it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 23, 2015)

Bootneck said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I've held my tongue for many months now, but its time to get this out into the open.
> ...



Well it certainly is trendy for sure since it is hard to find a guy on TV anymore who isn't supporting that look.  Maybe if I was closer to your age I would like it better.  It isn't a turn off for me, but I can't say that its a turn on either.  Some of those guys I really want to hand a razor.  

I'll get used to it though.  There are a lot of fashion trends I used to really hate that now seem perfectly normal and acceptable.


----------



## Bootneck (Mar 23, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Well it certainly is trendy for sure since it is hard to find a guy on TV anymore who isn't supporting that look.  Maybe if I was closer to your age I would like it better.  It isn't a turn off for me, but I can't say that its a turn on either.  Some of those guys I really want to hand a razor.



Hey Foxy, you're sounding just like my mum!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 23, 2015)

Bootneck said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Well it certainly is trendy for sure since it is hard to find a guy on TV anymore who isn't supporting that look.  Maybe if I was closer to your age I would like it better.  It isn't a turn off for me, but I can't say that its a turn on either.  Some of those guys I really want to hand a razor.
> ...



Well I'm old enough to be your mum I'm sure.  Maybe even your grandma.  
(I'm not called Mama Fox for nothing you know.)


----------



## peach174 (Mar 23, 2015)

Hello everybody
I hope you all had a great weekend.
Monday's grin.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 23, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay, I've held my tongue for many months now, but its time to get this out into the open.
> 
> What is it with the guys and the unshaven look?  Not mustaches.  Not beards.  Just the appearance that the guy is trying to grow one and is just getting started?   But it never develops?  How do you guys do that?  Not shave but not grow the full beard either?
> 
> And ladies, do you like this unshaven but not bearded look?



It depends on the guy.  It looks cute on some guys.  On other guys, it looks too scruffy, like they just rolled out of bed or something.  Some can carry it off well, others not so much.  That's just my opinion.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 23, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Hello everybody
> I hope you all had a great weekend.
> Monday's grin.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 23, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I've held my tongue for many months now, but its time to get this out into the open.
> ...



Well we'll just assume that it looks cute on Bootneck.  You and he are probably pretty much contemporaries.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 23, 2015)

And this one is for our cat lovers who will get this.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 23, 2015)

Yep all sizes of cats likes boxes and also catnip


----------



## peach174 (Mar 23, 2015)

And especially Toilet paper


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 24, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> OFFICIAL MESSAGE FROM THE PRESIDENT OF THE BITCH ABOUT THE WEATHER CLUB.
> 
> I woke up this morning to about 3 inches of snow on the ground and it has been snowing all day here.  I am not impressed.  I am depressed.  It's times like this that can easily make me grumpy.  Is this God's idea of a joke?  It's spring for heaven's sake!  I need more coffee...


And here, it's like we're a month ahead of schedule.  There are some errant patches of snow in shady places, and my driveway is an ice rink, but we have no snow left and the temps have been quite pleasant.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 24, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Chris in transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Ernie's friend and colleague Max,
Noomi!!!
Ernie for wellness, rest, and extra strength,
Ringel for wellness, rest, and extra strength,
Those in the dangerous cold zones,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Sheila and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 24, 2015)

I have a job interview today.  It's not for a sales position, but for an administrative assistant.  However, I figure if I can get my foot in the door, then I could eventually get into the sales department.  I have no sales experience, so this might be a good opportunity for me.  Wish me luck!


----------



## peach174 (Mar 24, 2015)

Good Luck Chris I hope everything goes well for you!!!

Morning
Tuesdays smile to start out your day


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 24, 2015)

Whoopee ! New television channels seem to be popping up every week in Britain. This week its the horror channel. But its not listed in the radio times. However its listed on the internet and I can watch the film 'Rats' at 9pm tonight. My favourite new channel is 'movies4men' which has been running for a couple of weeks and shows continuous action films. Just my cup of tea as a practicing couch potato.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 24, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Good Luck Chris I hope everything goes well for you!!!
> 
> Morning
> Tuesdays smile to start out your day



Thanks peach!  You are a peach!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 24, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I have a job interview today.  It's not for a sales position, but for an administrative assistant.  However, I figure if I can get my foot in the door, then I could eventually get into the sales department.  I have no sales experience, so this might be a good opportunity for me.  Wish me luck!



Lucky vibes headed your way.  And you are right that getting your foot in the door is the first step to any new career.  If you are supposed to be a salesperson and set your sights on  that, you'll get there.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 24, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I have a job interview today.  It's not for a sales position, but for an administrative assistant.  However, I figure if I can get my foot in the door, then I could eventually get into the sales department.  I have no sales experience, so this might be a good opportunity for me.  Wish me luck!
> ...



Thanks.    Yes, I agree.  Since I don't have any experience, it's probably best that I try to work my way up to sales position.  I really just want to get out of the house.  Although working from home has it's perks, I'm really sick and tired of it after doing it for 11 years or so.  

I took the day off because I have a LOT of PTO time right now.  My interview isn't until 2:00 pm though.  Lol.  I want to use some of my PTO time because if I do get another job, I will lose all that time I've earned.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 24, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Whoopee ! New television channels seem to be popping up every week in Britain. This week its the horror channel. But its not listed in the radio times. However its listed on the internet and I can watch the film 'Rats' at 9pm tonight. My favourite new channel is 'movies4men' which has been running for a couple of weeks and shows continuous action films. Just my cup of tea as a practicing couch potato.



Well I'm happy for you.  I think we need a movie channel devoted to 1950's, 60's, 70's, 80's movies as some of the best movies ever made were from those decades.


----------



## Sherry (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 24, 2015)

Though there is no way in heck you would EVER get me to do this, I wonder if any of you who have been to Spain have been on the Caminito del Rey walkway?  Three feet wide it is billed as the world's deadliest walkway, but I was reading today that Spain has installed safety hand rails and made other improvements to make it safer.  But I still don't want to go on it.











It just looks so frail.  And if those supports break. . . .


----------



## peach174 (Mar 24, 2015)

Too scary for me.
I can't even get on the third rung of a latter without shaking really bad.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 24, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Too scary for me.
> I can't even get on the third rung of a latter without shaking really bad.



Me too.  But I lie and claim that I can't use ladders because I get a nosebleed after the second rung.  

But I have always had a phobia about bridges.  I cannot walk out on a high bridge--low ones are okay--but like the one over the Rio Grande gorge near Taos NM?







Or the Royal Gorge bridge in Colorado:






If I walk out on a bridge like that, I have this indescribable feeling that an invisible force is pulling me over the edge--that I will jump.  And I am not the least bit suicidal--ever.  But the sensation is so overwhelming I just can't do it.

Now imagine having that sensation for all that huge long walkway in Spain?   Uh uh.  Not me.  Not gonna do it.   Not even if it didn't look like it could break almost anywhere along it.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 24, 2015)

So, I think my interview went pretty well.  There were a few other people there for interviews as well.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed, but of course I don't know.  They are going to email me if they want me.  So we will see.    If not, that's okay because there are a couple of other opportunities I have in mind.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 24, 2015)

The Grand Canyon skyway is pretty cool.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 24, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Good Luck Chris I hope everything goes well for you!!!
> 
> Morning
> Tuesdays smile to start out your day


That is so Great Pyrenees!  I love to watch that 125 lb dog just lie there while the kids use her as a trampoline!  LGDs really do bond with their "pack", becoming their protector.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 24, 2015)

I hate heights as well. I hire someone to put up Christmas lights and the one time I had to climb up on my roof, I was nauseous.

BUT... I LOVE roller coasters. I figure I get more for my money than any one else on the ride.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 24, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> So, I think my interview went pretty well.  There were a few other people there for interviews as well.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed, but of course I don't know.  They are going to email me if they want me.  So we will see.    If not, that's okay because there are a couple of other opportunities I have in mind.


Keeping my fingers crossed for you, too, Chris!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 24, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Though there is no way in heck you would EVER get me to do this, I wonder if any of you who have been to Spain have been on the Caminito del Rey walkway?  Three feet wide it is billed as the world's deadliest walkway, but I was reading today that Spain has installed safety hand rails and made other improvements to make it safer.  But I still don't want to go on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Frightened of heights, too...you wouldn't catch me on that rig...ever!!!


----------



## alan1 (Mar 24, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Though there is no way in heck you would EVER get me to do this, I wonder if any of you who have been to Spain have been on the Caminito del Rey walkway?  Three feet wide it is billed as the world's deadliest walkway, but I was reading today that Spain has installed safety hand rails and made other improvements to make it safer.  But I still don't want to go on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not for me.

It's funny, I never used to be scared of heights.
Then I started skydiving.
Each jump, I got more and more scared.
I don't jump anymore.
Now, even driving a high mountain road kind of scares me.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 24, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Though there is no way in heck you would EVER get me to do this, I wonder if any of you who have been to Spain have been on the Caminito del Rey walkway?  Three feet wide it is billed as the world's deadliest walkway, but I was reading today that Spain has installed safety hand rails and made other improvements to make it safer.  But I still don't want to go on it.
> ...



Thanks much!  

Edit:  oops, I meant to reply to your other post that was addressed to me.    I'm tired from my interview, I guess.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 24, 2015)

alan1 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Though there is no way in heck you would EVER get me to do this, I wonder if any of you who have been to Spain have been on the Caminito del Rey walkway?  Three feet wide it is billed as the world's deadliest walkway, but I was reading today that Spain has installed safety hand rails and made other improvements to make it safer.  But I still don't want to go on it.
> ...



I am kind of terrified of heights myself.  If I have something solid to hang on to, I'm okay though.  I can go on cliffs and things like that, but I don't like being too close to the edge.  I start feeling a little dizzy and I'm afraid I'll just fall off.    That could be just all in mind though.


----------



## Sherry (Mar 24, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> The Grand Canyon skyway is pretty cool.



I would not enjoy that...not just because of myself, but I would totally stress about any fearless kids. That third figure from the left above is making me nervous just looking at the pic.


----------



## alan1 (Mar 24, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> So, I think my interview went pretty well.  There were a few other people there for interviews as well.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed, but of course I don't know.  They are going to email me if they want me.  So we will see.    If not, that's okay because there are a couple of other opportunities I have in mind.


Interviewing for a job is the worst.  It's harder work than actually doing any job.
I'm not looking for a job but I had somebody reach out to me for one about a month ago, so I did a phone interview with them.  By the end of the interview I knew I wasn't the person that they really needed and were looking for, so I told them so.  Bonus points for my candor and honesty, maybe they'll contact me again if they have something I am a better fit for.

Even though I'm not looking, I know that long term I probably need a new job.  The company I work for just recently got bought out by another company.  It's probably going to take about two years+ to merge all of our systems and I am currently one of the IT resources merging our financial systems and I've been involved in early discusions about merging our supply chains.  I'm guessing it's two to three years until they close our corp office and I don't want to be "the last man standing", but I've got time.  They need us IT folk to handle the system merges.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 24, 2015)

alan1 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > So, I think my interview went pretty well.  There were a few other people there for interviews as well.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed, but of course I don't know.  They are going to email me if they want me.  So we will see.    If not, that's okay because there are a couple of other opportunities I have in mind.
> ...



Yeah, this particular job that I interviewed for today doesn't pay so well, and I don't know if they are going to call me back for another interview or even hire me.  I'm going to keep looking though.  I'm just so tired of working at home and being in the house for most of my time.  I need a change, you know?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 24, 2015)

alan1 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > So, I think my interview went pretty well.  There were a few other people there for interviews as well.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed, but of course I don't know.  They are going to email me if they want me.  So we will see.    If not, that's okay because there are a couple of other opportunities I have in mind.
> ...



Another thing I hate is when they want you to fill out an application.  Good GOD!  Some of them are like 5 pages long.    It's as if they want to know your entire life's history.  Kind of ridiculous if you ask me.  Sometimes, the ones you fill out online are the worst.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 24, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Does the job require a security clearance?  Anything at the airport requires security/background check.  What a horror that is!


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 24, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Get a tent in the yard and work from there...


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 24, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



No, just a long and invasive application.  Lol.  I'm surprised they didn't ask me my favorite color.


----------



## alan1 (Mar 24, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Yeah, this particular job that I interviewed for today doesn't pay so well, and I don't know if they are going to call me back for another interview or even hire me.  I'm going to keep looking though.  I'm just so tired of working at home and being in the house for most of my time.  I need a change, you know?


Working remotely or from home has interesting nuances to it.
Extroverted people like the social contact they get at a work environment and being in the office is good for them.  But a day now and then working from home can be beneficial.
Introverted people like the solitude of not being in  an office with all it's distractions so working from home helps with productivety. But some days in the office are good.

One of the ladys I work with recently moved out of state so she is now working remotely 100% of the time.  She is an extrovert/sociable person, working from home 100% of the time is not going to be good for her.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 24, 2015)

alan1 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, this particular job that I interviewed for today doesn't pay so well, and I don't know if they are going to call me back for another interview or even hire me.  I'm going to keep looking though.  I'm just so tired of working at home and being in the house for most of my time.  I need a change, you know?
> ...



I'm an extrovert too.  That's why I am sick and tired of working from home!    I managed it though.  Time for a change now.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 24, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> The Grand Canyon skyway is pretty cool.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 24, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> I hate heights as well. I hire someone to put up Christmas lights and the one time I had to climb up on my roof, I was nauseous.
> 
> BUT... I LOVE roller coasters. I figure I get more for my money than any one else on the ride.



Ack, I won't go on a roller coaster.  I'm not a big fan of heights, but I'm more worried about my digestive system.  I have enough problems as it is, I don't want to intentionally shake my belly around and see what comes out from which end.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 24, 2015)

Welp, got most everything packed, have to meet the movers in the Springs tomorrow morning To load out the storage unit) then they'll come down to the Trinidad house.  Hopefully everything will be loaded on the truck tomorrow then we can do a cursory cleaning load up our vehicles and head down the road Thursday morning.  We finally found out we have a house in El Paso at 2:30 PM today, had to run to the bank for a cashiers check and overnight it to the property management company.  Tomorrow I also have to turn in the Comcast equipment (No comcast in El Paso yet), put in a change of address at the Post Office and make a trash run to the dump.  Busy day tomorrow.........


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 24, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Welp, Got most everything packed, have to meet the movers in the Springs tomorrow morning then they'll come down to the Trinidad house.  Hopefully everything will be loaded on the truck tomorrow then we can do a cursory cleaning load up our vehicles and head down the road Thursday morning.  We finally found out we have a house in El Paso at 2:30 PM today, had to run to the bank for a cashiers check and overnight it to the property management company.  Tomorrow I also have to turn in the Comcast equipment (No comcast in El Paso yet), put in a change of address at the Post Office and make a trash run to the dump.  Busy day tomorrow.........



Good luck with your move!  What a PITA, huh?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 24, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I hate heights as well. I hire someone to put up Christmas lights and the one time I had to climb up on my roof, I was nauseous.
> ...



Oh God, me too.  I get sick on most rides.    I don't even bother anymore.  When I was little and I just HAD to go on rides, I would take a little Dramamine first.  That stuff works too.  Still, any kind of spinning rides . . .


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 24, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Welp, Got most everything packed, have to meet the movers in the Springs tomorrow morning then they'll come down to the Trinidad house.  Hopefully everything will be loaded on the truck tomorrow then we can do a cursory cleaning load up our vehicles and head down the road Thursday morning.  We finally found out we have a house in El Paso at 2:30 PM today, had to run to the bank for a cashiers check and overnight it to the property management company.  Tomorrow I also have to turn in the Comcast equipment (No comcast in El Paso yet), put in a change of address at the Post Office and make a trash run to the dump.  Busy day tomorrow.........
> ...


The wife is soaking in the tub and was a nervous wreck until we finally got word on the house.  I wasn't worried as plan B was to rent a corporate apartment for a month and find a house to rent.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 24, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I don't blame her.  I hate moving.  Not just finding a new place, but packing and unpacking.    It's so overwhelming when all of your belongings are in boxes.  

You guys apparently have movers though.  I have always had to move myself.  I probably don't have as much stuff as you, but it still sucks.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 24, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


The last time we moved we said no more doing it ourselves.  With my physical issues It took a couple of weeks to recover from the move down to Trinidad and that was with my brother and nephew doing most of the heavy lifting.  That doesn't include the estate sale and moving everything that was left at my parents house into storage, I was in pain for a week after that.  The thing is using professional movers ain't cheap by any stretch of the imagination, I'm just glad we have the money to do it not to mention it's for a new job in another state and every bit of moneys spent interviewing, looking for housing and moving is tax deductible.
As it is we still have to pack all the standard items, they take care of the furniture.  Part of the logistics is what we're taking with us, what we need and what they won't haul.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 24, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Yeah, if you can afford to, why not?    I've never had to move very far myself.  I've only ever lived in two states, and they are right next to one another, Massachusetts and Rhode Island.  With the freezing cold and snowy winters we've been getting, not to mention how expensive the cost of living is in this part of the country, I've been contemplating a move down south somewhere though.  A longer summer and shorter winter season would be nice.  I'm sure I wouldn't miss snow for a long time.  Lol.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 24, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


If you choose Northern Virgina the cost of living is higher and the winters can be an icy wonderland....... 
Oh and the summers are HOT with HIGH humidity........


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 24, 2015)

Have to be up at 5 am tomorrow, I'm going to bed.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 24, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Well that's exactly like the seasons here.  Hot and humid and the summer.  Freezing cold and snow every winter.  

Check this out.  There are several Massachusetts cities that make the most expensive places to live in the country.  Massachusetts is OUTRAGEOUSLY expensive.  

Most expensive places to live in America - Business Insider


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 24, 2015)

^^^^

Must be why I'm so poor!    National Grid also raised prices on us this year.  Bastards!  

National Grid projects a 37 percent increase for winter electricity rates - Business - The Boston Globe

Massachusetts consumers will pay significantly higher electric bills this winter as a persistent shortage of natural gas for generating plants drives power prices to record levels.

The cost for a typical household could top $150 a month, based on an announcement this week from one of the state’s two dominant utilities, National Grid. It said its rates will increase by a whopping 37 percent over last winter’s, solely because the cost of buying electricity from power plants has soared to the highest level in decades, according to a company spokesman.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 24, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> The Grand Canyon skyway is pretty cool.



You won't be seeing me out on that either


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 25, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Chris in transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Ernie's friend and colleague Max,
Noomi!!!
Ernie for wellness, rest, and extra strength,
Ringel for wellness, rest, and extra strength,
Those in the dangerous cold zones,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Sheila and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Must be why I'm so poor!    National Grid also raised prices on us this year.  Bastards!
> 
> ...


This is were I lived for 35 years:

America s Richest Counties 2014 - Forbes

Made some great money (double six figure combined with the wife's), we looked at a 1000 sq ft house in Falls Church years ago for $750,000 but eventually chose a 3000 sq ft home in Reston VA for half that.  Before the housing bust that house had increased $150K in value in a year and a half, after the bust it was appraised at $150K below what we paid for it...........  
Our electric bill, monthly budget plan, was near $300 a month, combined all our utilities ran around $500 a month and that was normal, hate to think of the people who were living in all those 5000 + sq ft McMansions, those were probably some hefty utility bills.  Oh and let's not talk about the traffic, morning and evening rush "hour" lasted 3 + hours, driving times were doubled at best and all bets were off if there was an accident, you just sat.
When I said icy wonderland I was being literal, lots of ice storms not as many snow storms, don't know about the Boston area but hot in Virginia is 99 degrees with 98% humidity, instant puddle.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 25, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> I hate heights as well. I hire someone to put up Christmas lights and the one time I had to climb up on my roof, I was nauseous.
> 
> BUT... I LOVE roller coasters. I figure I get more for my money than any one else on the ride.



I used to work on a pier which had running lights all along the top of the roof, and it was my job to change the bulbs. I used to walk along the top of the roof with one foot on either side of the center. I walked in bare feet because the roof was slippery if it was wet, but this meant I would sometimes get electric shocks that were enough to knock me off the roof. But fortunately I never fell.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 25, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  In the chilly 40's but bright and sunny so will warm up fairly quickly this morning. 

Was just reading over the evening posts in the CS from last night.  I too am a fairly strong extrovert but I still loved working from home.  BUT. . . .our work required us to call on companies to do safety inspections, appraisals, audits, etc. so we saw people all the time.  Our church and other activities also gave us a lot of interaction with folks and my avocation of some speaking/teaching engagements etc. still more, so I never felt isolated as Chris describes.

As for cost of living, it is higher here in Albuquerque compared to other places we might live.  We could buy a lot more house for the money with lower taxes and utility costs, etc. where our son and family lives in west Texas for instance, but we would give up a lot of the amenities that we have here.  But our cost of living is way under Chris's area, for instance, or northern Va/the DC area.  

Our  daughter lived not too far from where Ringel lived in Northern Virginia (she was in Arlington right across the river from the Pentagon) and her rent, parking fees, utilities etc. for a very small 10th floor apartment was over $3,000/month.  She recently transferred back to the west coast and the cost of living in the Monterey area is still high, but she was able to buy a small 3-bedroom house with a short commute to work and her mortgage expenses and other costs are considerably less.  Much higher than here though.


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



ChrisL, we had a 4 page application form, each of the 45 employees had to finish before they were hired. The main reason for it was to see* IF *a potential employee _would complete it._ That told us about many things about the applicant and their attitude and that they really wanted to work and the chances of them working according to the job description to which they were applying, were increased, rather than decreased had they not completed it.

Those that didn't complete it, didn't get a job. Red flag....trouble ahead. lol Had to learn that one the hard way...lol


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 25, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Pass on that, then. High humidity.....


----------



## mdk (Mar 25, 2015)

Good morning folks! I hope everyone is having a great day. I just got back from a nice long stint at the gym and I feel amazing. I am trying to shed those last few pounds from the holidays. lol


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 25, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



Yes, we also had a long application form for the same reason and it is amazing how many people were not literate enough to complete it.  And because our work required a lot of technical writing, we also had applicants write a 50 to 100-word-essay on why they wanted the job.  This was to verify that they had the necessary writing skills to do it so they had to do it with us, and not just bring it in (in which case somebody else could have written it for them.)  Sadly, many could not write a coherent 50 to100-word essay on why they wanted the job.


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



After packing ONE time, myself, I have since had the movers do the packing and the moving, including my car, and I flew with my pet or pets, depending upon the year. One time Mayflower didn't even know where they were bringing all that. I had to get here a few days ahead of them and find a place to live and pronto! Then called them and gave them my new address...lol. I had scheduled a car through Enterprise, to pick me up at the motel, the morning after my flight arrived, then, found two women online, to help me put it all in place, then within the month I had found a job. The beauty and the goal of that move was that I had two priorities when relocating and one was to live in a certain eclectic, artsy, misty area by the beach and the other was to work in that area by the beach. And I did.

I have moved long distances several times and always at least one thing was broken en-route, on the moving van. I have one item, a huge mirror, I instructed the movers with firmness, "this cannot get broken...this cannot get broken....nothing can touch this to cause it to be broken."  They would build housing for this huge mirror.......which is 36x48 inches and always central to my decorating.


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



True, on the literacy factor. Also if they didn't complete the form it was because they felt it was too long. That told me about their working attitude. _Their way or the highway._

These application processes are often psychological. One HAS to know of the attitude of the applicant. If it is a positive one, it usually means they are more than willing to learn the job, being offered. It also told me, who was over-qualified or under-qualified.  If I hired the accountant who was applying for the desk clerk job, as an example, I knew, generally speaking, he or she would be leaving as soon as they found what they were really qualified for.


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 25, 2015)

mdk said:


> Good morning folks! I hope everyone is having a great day. I just got back from a nice long stint at the gym and I feel amazing. I am trying to shed those last few pounds from the holidays. lol



Good luck, and good for YOU! 

I'm preparing for my workout ( about 30 minutes a day ) then getting ready to head OUT!


----------



## mdk (Mar 25, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning folks! I hope everyone is having a great day. I just got back from a nice long stint at the gym and I feel amazing. I am trying to shed those last few pounds from the holidays. lol
> ...


Thanks. As someone that used to be rather portly I am always aware of my weight. I thought once I lost all my weight it would be easier but in fact it is just the opposite. lol. 

Have a wonderful workout. Cheers!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Mar 25, 2015)

Good morning, Coffee Shop crew.  Sitting here sipping on my coffee thinking about first one thing and then another...  For example, did you know that it's only 11 more days until Easter!  My how times flies.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 25, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



Yup.  However, the smart ones--like me (cough)--would underplay their qualifications when we needed a job.  I married a guy who got transferred a lot.  So I had to start over after each move.  And I often would start out in a job I didn't really want or intend to stay in because it is so much easier to get hired if you are already working.   I sometimes felt a little guilty about that because I was taking a job somebody else might have wanted as a permanent job.

But I didn't lie.  If they asked me my long term plans, I would just tell them something non commital.  But I did make sure I earned my salary and more from day one.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## peach174 (Mar 25, 2015)

Morning !

I just got back from town.
Ace has interior, exterior paint on sale, buy one get one free, so we got paint for the outside of the house.
Then got some groceries. 
Wednesday's grin.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 25, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^
> ...



Sounds a lot of life in Massachusetts.  

Yes, we get really hot weather in the summertime here too.  I actually am looking forward to that.  Hot weather doesn't bother me nearly as much as cold weather.  Not to mention, I have electric heat and the heating bill is killing me.  I can't wait to be able to turn it off for the year.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  In the chilly 40's but bright and sunny so will warm up fairly quickly this morning.
> 
> Was just reading over the evening posts in the CS from last night.  I too am a fairly strong extrovert but I still loved working from home.  BUT. . . .our work required us to call on companies to do safety inspections, appraisals, audits, etc. so we saw people all the time.  Our church and other activities also gave us a lot of interaction with folks and my avocation of some speaking/teaching engagements etc. still more, so I never felt isolated as Chris describes.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I don't get to talk to anyone all day.  I just type and edit reports.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 25, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



Oh, I TRY to complete them.  The problem is, I can't really remember details from so long ago.  Even though I've had the same job for around 11 years, some of them still want to know about my job history before that, and I can remember the names of the places but not telephone numbers, and I don't even know if some of these places are even in business anymore.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 25, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I've never moved so far, so that has never been an issue for me personally.  I've only ever lived in two states.  Massachusetts and Rhode Island, and they are right next to one another.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 25, 2015)

mdk said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



I've never had a weight problem thankfully.  I've always been pretty much the same size.  Actually, I was a BIT chubbier, probably around 110 pounds, but since I've given up soda, I probably weigh around 100 pounds now.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I just tell them that I'm looking for a new career, which is true.    I can't stand working at home anymore.  I'm really starting to hate my job.  Lol.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



When we first moved to Albuquerque I applied for a job near the apartment buildings where we lived.  And the application forms usually ask for the reason you left your last jobs.  Well I honestly answered that I quit my last job due to midlife crisis.  The one before that because it was a terrible job.  And the one before that because it was driving me crazy.  My potential employer loved it.    (I hasten to add that I didn't care if I got the job at the time and many employers would not look on such answers favorably.)  Anyhow this employer offered me the job on the spot but it wasn't a good fit for me, even short term, and I declined.  But you never know how those application forms are going to be evaluated.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I just tell them that I've been at the same job for over 10 years and I'm looking for a career change.  If they look down upon me for that, then their loss I guess because I am an excellent employee obviously.  I wouldn't have had my job for so long if I wasn't.


----------



## mdk (Mar 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



Giving up pop will melt those pounds away. I gave it up years ago but I will use a diet pop if I am having a cocktail. lol. 

Thank goodness this weather seems to have broken b/c now I can run outside again.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 25, 2015)

mdk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Who knew soda was so fattening?  Geez.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 25, 2015)

mdk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



You know what's funny?  When you see someone ordering all sorts of unhealthy and fattening food from McDonald's or something, and then they order a diet Coke.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



When she was still in high school our daughter worked for awhile as a waitress for the Village Inn a few blocks west of our house.  And she was always amazed at how many people would order a diet coke float.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Lol.  It must soothe their guilt or something.


----------



## mdk (Mar 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



My first reaction is, oh they must have diabetes  and than I realize you really shouldn't eat McD's anyways if you have sugar issues. lol. I have type-2 and ever since my weight loss it is much easier to manage.


----------



## mdk (Mar 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I do love me some iced-cream though. Vanilla. Noms!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 25, 2015)

mdk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Good for you, mdk!  That's great!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 25, 2015)

mdk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



It's all in portion control, I think.  Just a little bit of anything is fine.  It's when your portion sizes are too big that you really run into trouble, IMO.


----------



## mdk (Mar 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Thanks! It has been quite the ride. Plus it was fun getting a whole new wardrobe. lol


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 25, 2015)

mdk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



I've been actually trying to put on a couple pounds because I have some really nice clothes I bought several years ago and now they're a little bit too big and I want to wear them!


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 25, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Yeah, but I like my pants to fit tight.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 25, 2015)

Well as Dolly Parton quipped recently, she doesn't wear sweats.  It's gonna be tight pants or no pants.  But I confess I love my sweats.   But I do want them to fit.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Well as Dolly Parton quipped recently, she doesn't wear sweats.  It's gonna be tight pants or no pants.  But I confess I love my sweats.   But I do want them to fit.



I wear sweat pants as my comfy clothes for cleaning and for jammies.


----------



## Sherry (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 25, 2015)

Cat & Mouse?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 25, 2015)

Sherry said:


>



  That's a good one.


----------



## Sherry (Mar 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I was sitting in a boring teleconference meeting today, and one of the other managers showed it to me on her FB.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 25, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Welp, got most everything packed, have to meet the movers in the Springs tomorrow morning To load out the storage unit) then they'll come down to the Trinidad house.  Hopefully everything will be loaded on the truck tomorrow then we can do a cursory cleaning load up our vehicles and head down the road Thursday morning.  We finally found out we have a house in El Paso at 2:30 PM today, had to run to the bank for a cashiers check and overnight it to the property management company.  Tomorrow I also have to turn in the Comcast equipment (No comcast in El Paso yet), put in a change of address at the Post Office and make a trash run to the dump.  Busy day tomorrow.........


Hopefully your last move for many long years.  Good luck!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Dramamine knock me out cold.  I've found those wrist bands that operate on a specific pressure point work well, and I remain conscious an enjoy the trip more.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


My next (and next-to-last move) will be relatively simple because I'll just hook the house to my truck and motor on down the road.  There's something to be said for living simply, and small, in a 28' travel trailer full-time.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 25, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I haven't taken it in years, but it didn't affect me that way when I was a kid.  I have a weak stomach too.  I get car sick if I'm in the back seat of a standard.  My tummy doesn't like it at all.  Lol.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 25, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^
> ...


Wonder why I rented in Quantico when I worked in Alexandria?  On military pay?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 25, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



In winter, my electric bill runs about $250 to $300 a month, and I live in a small townhouse.  VERY small.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Right up my alley!  I've been called a "wordsmith" and love writing.  One of my pet peeves currently is the obvious lack of editing in all types of media.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


For some time, I had to fly in small airplanes to get to "work".  Unfortunately, I get horribly airsick (that's why I had to quit flying lessons).  Fishing trips were another challenge because I usually did more chumming than fishing, frequent head dips from the bow helped, but did not relieve the condition.  Wrist bands did the trick to alleviate air/sea-sickness.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 25, 2015)

Going to sign off early tonight folks as I probably won't be back at the computer before morning.  Everybody have a lovely evening.

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Chris in transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Ernie's friend and colleague Max,
Noomi!!!
Ernie for wellness, rest, and extra strength,
Ringel for wellness, rest, and extra strength,
Those in the dangerous cold zones,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Sheila and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.





P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


>


Love the cats!  Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  In the chilly 40's but bright and sunny so will warm up fairly quickly this morning.
> ...


I wouldn't mind a job like that.  I tend to be more comfortable without lots of social interaction.  At work, I tend to stay out in my truck listening to radio and surfing the net.  The others are always chattering and nattering and trading personal information I'm not comfortable with.  I'd love a work-from-home job.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 25, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



What are these wrist bands you speak of?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 25, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I felt the same, regarding office politics stuff, but after years and years of doing it, you tend to feel a little isolated and out of the loop so to speak, you know?  It's gotten to the point now, where I'm having a difficult time motivating myself.  That tells me  . . .  time for a change.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Going to sign off early tonight folks as I probably won't be back at the computer before morning.  Everybody have a lovely evening.
> 
> Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.
> 
> ...



Night!    Sleep well, Foxy lady!


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 26, 2015)

Didn't get much sleep last night, up at 4 instead of the planned 5 am.......  Got up to the Springs by 8 am, they were to arrive between 8 and 10, 10 arrives and they call me, they had truck problems and were just leaving Denver.  In the mean time it had been snowing in Denver down to Monument, the Springs was supposed to get a little rain by mid afternoon......... by 10 am it was snowing heavily, no rain.  
They finally show up at noon and once I get them into the storage area the snow stops but the wind was high and it was in the low 30s, I had a t-shirt, light shirt and a light vest.  At some point I hopped in the truck to get warm and took a half hour power nap, that was good because they didn't get finished until 8:30 and I had to drive home in the dark.
Tomorrow they pack up the house here in Trinidad, I do everything else we need to do, load the vehicles and head south for about 4 hours then find a motel for the night then in El Paso Friday morning.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 26, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Didn't get much sleep last night, up at 4 instead of the planned 5 am.......  Got up to the Springs by 8 am, they were to arrive between 8 and 10, 10 arrives and they call me, they had truck problems and were just leaving Denver.  In the mean time it had been snowing in Denver down to Monument, the Springs was supposed to get a little rain by mid afternoon......... by 10 am it was snowing heavily, no rain.
> They finally show up at noon and once I get them into the storage area the snow stops but the wind was high and it was in the low 30s, I had a t-shirt, light shirt and a light vest.  At some point I hopped in the truck to get warm and took a half hour power nap, that was good because they didn't get finished until 8:30 and I had to drive home in the dark.
> Tomorrow they pack up the house here in Trinidad, I do everything else we need to do, load the vehicles and head south for about 4 hours then find a motel for the night then in El Paso Friday morning.



Good Luck for your trip and stay safe.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 26, 2015)

Morning !
We have to do the swamp cooler today it's starting to get too hot by 10:00 a.m. 

Thursday's smile


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 26, 2015)

Well, house guests have left for their return trip to Saranac Lake NY and their 9 feet of snow. It's 73 here now, headed for 76 or so and 37 in Saranac Lake. Tom has a meeting for his catering business on Monday. 6AM Monday morning, the forecast temp will be 3 degrees F with a high of 36 Here, we'll have 50 at 6 and 76 for a high. Damn! I love Alabama!

Got the smoker fired up, and about ready to load up the 12 pound pork loin. There's plenty of pecan wood and I have quite a while to make my sauce.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 26, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


They are elastic bands with a plastic button that is held pressed against a pressure point on your wrist.  I'll see if I can find more info later. I'm using a tablet right now and it has some limitations.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 26, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  Beautiful here but was noting Peach already needing to rev up the swamp cooler.  We usually don't do that until late April or early May but as fast as the warm up is happening we too may need to schdule earlier.  Albuquerque isn't entirely safe from freezing weather until late April though.

Was looking over the news--the super tide in France that occurs every 18 years and is a major tourist attraction makes Mont Saint-Michel into an island for a few hours.  It just strikes me how different it must be to live in a place where you go look at the tide for entertainment.

Also looking at the devastation in Moore Oklahoma yet again from yesterday's tornado.  Those folks have gotten hit in 98, 99, 2003, 2010, 2013--that was the EF5 that took out most of the town--and now 2015.  We have friends there--they are okay--but they say the people in those parts take tornado warnings very seriously. 

But according to the weather folks, there have only been a couple of dozen tornados so far this year and there are usually more than 100 by this time in the season.  And sometimes I wonder if boring weather isn't indeed a blessing--we don't get the big hail, the violent thunderstorms, tornados can happen but the ones that do are EFzero and that is so rare nobody even thinks about it.  We don't have hurricanes, blizzards, earthquakes, landslides, sink holes etc.  Very rarely a heavy rain will create a serious flash flood but those are short lived--massive flooding requiring evacuation, etc. just doesn't happen.  Occasional high winds but nothing destructive.  We don't get the extreme heat or the extreme cold.

But all this abundant sunshine can get boring.  Don't ya'll feel sorry for us?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 26, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Our daughter has a problem with sea sickness and gets a patch that she wears that she says takes care of it when she goes on a boat.  I hadn't heard about the wrist bands but if Hombre and I take another cruise where the seas can get heavy, I think we should look into that for him.  He isn't as bad as the daughter but he can get seasick.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Mar 26, 2015)

I have to climb up on my soap box this afternoon.  Last night at around 9:00 pm I took a friend of mine down to the
Emergency Room because she had fallen in the shower and broke her arm.  We got to the Emergency Room about 9:30 pm.  We didn't get away from the Emergency Room until 3:00 am.  The problem was the waiting room was completely full of people.  There were old folks there, young mothers with babies, and everything in between.  None of them, and I repeat, none of them appeared to be ill or in any kind of medical distress.  The atmosphere was that of a carnival.  The kids were running all over playing and doing the things that unsupervised young kids do to pass the time.  My friend was finally seen and were got her the treatment she required but she could have been seen much earlier if the Emergency Room was not full of people who did not require that level of medical care.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 26, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> I have to climb up on my soap box this afternoon.  Last night at around 9:00 pm I took a friend of mine down to the
> Emergency Room because she had fallen in the shower and broke her arm.  We got to the Emergency Room about 9:30 pm.  We didn't get away from the Emergency Room until 3:00 am.  The problem was the waiting room was completely full of people.  There were old folks there, young mothers with babies, and everything in between.  None of them, and I repeat, none of them appeared to be ill or in any kind of medical distress.  The atmosphere was that of a carnival.  The kids were running all over playing and doing the things that unsupervised young kids do to pass the time.  My friend was finally seen and were got her the treatment she required but she could have been seen much earlier if the Emergency Room was not full of people who did not require that level of medical care.



I feel your pain.  And hers.   When I need to take my aunt or uncle in for emergency treatment, we go by ambulance to avoid the hours and hours of waiting.  I was having terrible face pain once and went to the ER.  Eight hours later I was in worse pain and nobody had seen me.  So I went home and in desperation took some illegal bootlegged Penicillin that my sister had brought back from Mexico.  Within hours it was working.  My dentist saw me on short notice the next day, couldn't diagnose the pain but guessed it had something to do with an abcess--took me off the illegal penicillin and put me on a legal antibiotic.  And I got well.

But it's a sad state of affairs when you have to go to your dentist for healthcare.

Some of ya'll that want to air this more thoroughly than we can do in the Coffee Shop might want to join me here:
Debate Now - An Unhappy Birthday for Obamacare US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 26, 2015)

The pork loin is looking good! The smoker is plugging away at 175-200 degrees and we should have some fine eatings about 6 PM. That benefit is tomorrow night at Doc's, so I'll be a bit busy.

Dog! Don't they have urgent care clinics up your way? Most around here are closed up by midnight, but you're almost always out in under an hour.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 26, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> The pork loin is looking good! The smoker is plugging away at 175-200 degrees and we should have some fine eatings about 6 PM. That benefit is tomorrow night at Doc's, so I'll be a bit busy.
> 
> Dog! Don't they have urgent care clinics up your way? Most around here are closed up by midnight, but you're almost always out in under an hour.



Those around here all close up shop by 6 p.m. and then you HAVE to go to the E.R.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 26, 2015)

Thinking about Mr. and Mrs. Ringel on their moving day today.  Hoping all has gone smoothly.  I am guessing they'll probably overnight here in Albuquerque.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 26, 2015)

I made a special treat while the pork is in the smoker. I smoked about a cup of coffee beans.  Costa Rican Terrazu smoked with pecan is amazing!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 26, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> I made a special treat while the pork is in the smoker. I smoked about a cup of coffee beans.  Costa Rican Terrazu smoked with pecan is amazing!



I want some.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 26, 2015)

Every one does. I may just put on some more. I know my friend Jim is salivating for some too.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 26, 2015)

I put a couple more cups in the smoker.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 26, 2015)

Looks like we will break into the 70s about May. 

BBD found a soap box?  Wonder where he was keeping that?

Sherry is thinking about "mushrooms"?

Did Ringel end up in Texas?

How bad does your NCAA bracket challenge look?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 26, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


There are different brands available, they all look similar to this:


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 26, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> I have to climb up on my soap box this afternoon.  Last night at around 9:00 pm I took a friend of mine down to the
> Emergency Room because she had fallen in the shower and broke her arm.  We got to the Emergency Room about 9:30 pm.  We didn't get away from the Emergency Room until 3:00 am.  The problem was the waiting room was completely full of people.  There were old folks there, young mothers with babies, and everything in between.  None of them, and I repeat, none of them appeared to be ill or in any kind of medical distress.  The atmosphere was that of a carnival.  The kids were running all over playing and doing the things that unsupervised young kids do to pass the time.  My friend was finally seen and were got her the treatment she required but she could have been seen much earlier if the Emergency Room was not full of people who did not require that level of medical care.


Wow!  That description fits the emergency room in just about any military hospital whenever troops are deployed.  Once, I had to escort a soldier of mine because he was experiencing a bout of elephantitis.  Same story, loads of people, loads of fun had by many.  Too bad a soldier suffering from a very real ailment, had to wait in line behind a bunch of bored wives who just wanted a break from caring for their unruly, undisciplined brats.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 26, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > I have to climb up on my soap box this afternoon.  Last night at around 9:00 pm I took a friend of mine down to the
> ...


You know, you can purchase effective antibiotics from just about every mail order house that specializes in livestock supplies?  I have quite a selection available.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 26, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > I have to climb up on my soap box this afternoon.  Last night at around 9:00 pm I took a friend of mine down to the
> ...


You know, you can purchase effective antibiotics from just about every mail order house that specializes in livestock supplies?  I have quite a selection available.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 26, 2015)

Hint when walking into an emergency room: Say the words, "Chest pain" and they see you right away.


----------



## Sherry (Mar 26, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Looks like we will break into the 70s about May.
> 
> BBD found a soap box?  Wonder where he was keeping that?
> 
> ...


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 26, 2015)

Yeah, right....


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 26, 2015)

Okay........  We're not getting out of here tonight, the movers just finished about a half hour ago and we still have stuff that wouldn't fit in the moving van so tomorrow morning we get up early, I finish loading the truck and car, put what we can't take in the garage and come back to pick it up in a week or two.  Cleared it with the landlord so we're good there.  I'd get a small trailer but we have to be in El Paso before 6pm to sign the lease and pick up the keys and the Uhaul place doesn't open here till 9am.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 26, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay........  We're not getting out of here tonight, the movers just finished about a half hour ago and we still have stuff that wouldn't fit in the moving van so tomorrow morning we get up early, I finish loading the truck and car, put what we can't take in the garage and come back to pick it up in a week or two.  Cleared it with the landlord so we're good there.  I'd get a small trailer but we have to be in El Paso before 6pm to sign the lease and pick up the keys and the Uhaul place doesn't open here till 9am.


Good luck, dude.  The stress must be oppressing.  Just keep in mind, this too will pass and you will soon be settled into your new digs.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 26, 2015)

Sherry said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like we will break into the 70s about May.
> ...



Cool!  How did you do that, you tricky chicky?


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 26, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Hint when walking into an emergency room: Say the words, "Chest pain" and they see you right away.



At the least, they are forced to take it somewhat seriously.  That's what multiple ER nurses have told me as well.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 26, 2015)

R


gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay........  We're not getting out of here tonight, the movers just finished about a half hour ago and we still have stuff that wouldn't fit in the moving van so tomorrow morning we get up early, I finish loading the truck and car, put what we can't take in the garage and come back to pick it up in a week or two.  Cleared it with the landlord so we're good there.  I'd get a small trailer but we have to be in El Paso before 6pm to sign the lease and pick up the keys and the Uhaul place doesn't open here till 9am.
> ...


Right now it's just utter exhaustion.  I have the laptop on a TV tray sitting on a folding chair, the wife is soaking in the tub.  Have already loaded some stuff in the vehicles so tomorrow morning it's up at 0-dark-thirty, run to the gas-mart for coffee, take the bed apart and load it in the back of the truck with a few other items, finish loading clothes, food and cleaners in the vehicles, toss the cats in their carriers load them an head down the road, hope to get out by 8am at the latest.  We're taking the short route, I 25 to 84 south to 54 all the way into El Paso through Alamogordo.  Cuts about 45 minutes off the trip if one is going all the way down I 25.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 26, 2015)

Sherry said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like we will break into the 70s about May.
> ...


Why should you not feel innocent about mushrooms?


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 26, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Thinking about Mr. and Mrs. Ringel on their moving day today.  Hoping all has gone smoothly.  *I am guessing they'll probably overnight here in Albuquerque.*


Nope, that plan fell through.  Have to remain as fluid as possible.........  Plan d-e-f-g-h............


----------



## Sherry (Mar 26, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Save, I don't care what they say...you're a fungi.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 26, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> I have to climb up on my soap box this afternoon.  Last night at around 9:00 pm I took a friend of mine down to the
> Emergency Room because she had fallen in the shower and broke her arm.  We got to the Emergency Room about 9:30 pm.  We didn't get away from the Emergency Room until 3:00 am.  The problem was the waiting room was completely full of people.  There were old folks there, young mothers with babies, and everything in between.  None of them, and I repeat, none of them appeared to be ill or in any kind of medical distress.  The atmosphere was that of a carnival.  The kids were running all over playing and doing the things that unsupervised young kids do to pass the time.  My friend was finally seen and were got her the treatment she required but she could have been seen much earlier if the Emergency Room was not full of people who did not require that level of medical care.


The biggest problem these days, well for the last couple of decades is medicare/medicaid people use the ER as a doc in the box and those under 35 years of age go to see a doctor (often in the ER) for a simple splinter removal.  Any little sign that they might be getting something and off to the ER they go if they can't see their regular doctor right away.  It's one of the reasons medical costs have skyrocketed.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 26, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Looks like we will break into the 70s about May.
> 
> BBD found a soap box?  Wonder where he was keeping that?
> 
> ...


Texas tomorrow.......  The movers will arrive on Saturday, more fun.........


----------



## Sherry (Mar 26, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



It's been so long that I don't remember.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 26, 2015)

Sherry said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


That's how you can claim innocence........


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 26, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like we will break into the 70s about May.
> ...



Well, at least you seem to be somewhat organized.  Whenever I've moved, I just throw things in boxes and then when I get to my destination, I'm completely lost.  I'm like, where's my dishes and where is my silverware.  Good Lord!  Where are my clothes?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 26, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay........  We're not getting out of here tonight, the movers just finished about a half hour ago and we still have stuff that wouldn't fit in the moving van so tomorrow morning we get up early, I finish loading the truck and car, put what we can't take in the garage and come back to pick it up in a week or two.  Cleared it with the landlord so we're good there.  I'd get a small trailer but we have to be in El Paso before 6pm to sign the lease and pick up the keys and the Uhaul place doesn't open here till 9am.


Whoa that's cutting it really close.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 26, 2015)

Well maybe not THAT close if you don't have any delays and eat while driving.  Anyway I'll wish the R's god speed and no problems tomorrow.   And I'm headed out for the night.

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Chris in transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Ernie's friend and colleague Max,
Noomi!!!
Ernie for wellness, rest, and extra strength,
Ringel for wellness, rest, and extra strength,
Those in the dangerous cold zones,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Sheila and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks for the prayer!  I am dealing with a cold.  It started Monday afternoon.  I took off from work early Tuesday and I went down to the office this morning.  I was promptly sent back home.

I stayed up last night coughing.  This morning, my throat is as red as The Daily Worker and twice as sore.

Needless to say, nothing has been done in the bedroom renovation since Sunday.  Daisy the Mutt and I have been sharing the twin size mattress in the sleeper sofa.  It has been less than comfortable.


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 27, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Since our business was in a tourist town, in CA, I always asked the applicant how long they _have lived here_. Many people new to the area will take any kind of work they can get, so if the accountant was new to the area and didn't lie, they didn't get the desk-clerk position.  Phone calls to former places of employment helped make my decision.  

As you know it takes time and money to train any new employee and my keen intuitive sense about applicants ( and people in general  )  saved us a lot of time and money.


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Well as Dolly Parton quipped recently, she doesn't wear sweats.  It's gonna be tight pants or no pants.  But I confess I love my sweats.   But I do want them to fit.
> ...



I wear sweats for cleaning, too. But not for jammies, as I don't wear those. Sometimes if it is good and cold in my bedroom, I wear the tops to a pajama set.


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



True. That is one reason I weigh myself first thing every morning, and at the same time each day, which is before any food or liquid is consumed. This way, if my weight is up one pound even, ( as today ) I will lose it by tomorrow, for I know which foods to have and which foods not to have and in what amounts.   My regimen works for me.


----------



## mdk (Mar 27, 2015)

Happy Friday everyone! I just got back from a nice long session at the gym and now I am ready for lunch. It is another early bird day for me. lol


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 27, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Believe me, if you lived here, you would wear jammies to bed.    We get temperatures in the winter time below zero.


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Oh, I have lived in those climates. Frigid. I like my bedroom to be about 50 degrees  The thermostat used to be set at 50, and I like to use a warming blanket year around. The less clothing I have on, the better I sleep.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 27, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



Okay.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 27, 2015)

I don't ever turn my heat on upstairs.  I only use the heat downstairs because it is so damned expensive.  I find that sleeping with a sweatshirt, socks and sweatpants under my sheet and one comforter, I'm usually comfortable that way.  Occasionally I will get hot, but not usually.  

I used to have an electric blanket, but I didn't like it because it gets way to hot for me.  If you get hot with your sweat suit on, you can just take it off or take off just the pants and socks and be comfortable again.  

In the summertime, that's another story entirely.  I don't like to sleep with an air conditioner but just a fan, so I don't sleep in sweats in the summertime.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 27, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > I have to climb up on my soap box this afternoon.  Last night at around 9:00 pm I took a friend of mine down to the
> ...



In truth, the reason my aunt and uncle or any of us go to urgent care or the ER is their doctor TELLS them to.  When your doctor can't give you an appointment for days or weeks away and you need medical attention NOW, there isn't any other recourse.  It's better now that their doc has separated herself from all government and insurance programs and does strictly private practice.  She charges a hefty fee up front - something like $1,500/year - but her patients do have access and can call her at any time and can get speedy appointments.  Any tests she orders or specialists she refers her patients to can be covered by insurance though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 27, 2015)

And good morning, what's left of it, everybody.  I slept in to compensate for a couple of earlier bad nights that didn't offer enough sleep so feel pretty good now.

Sending Nosmo healing vibes for his cold--it sucks to get those now when the weather is getting nicer. If we have to have them we should schedule them when we don't want to go out.

And thoughts remains with the Ringels as they travel today on their current big adventure.  Talking about packing for a move, Hombre and I have almost certainly done that more than any of you--Hombre and I are living in our 19th home.  So we have organization, packing and moving down to a fine science and know all the tricks of the trade.  And it still sucks and it never gets easier.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 27, 2015)

Good morning coffee people.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 27, 2015)

Hey.....I was just thinking....has anyone heard from Noomi lately?  Hope she's okay.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 27, 2015)

Just got off the phone with my sister. Happy 63, Ruth Ann!


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 27, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Good morning coffee people.


Thanks! Working on my 2nd cup of smoked Costa Rican Terrazu.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 27, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Hey.....I was just thinking....has anyone heard from Noomi lately?  Hope she's okay.



Not for several days now but she has only been checking in every few days so I haven't worried about her a whole lot.  She does seem to be getting a handle on things.  Would be good to hear from her though.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 27, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Hey.....I was just thinking....has anyone heard from Noomi lately?  Hope she's okay.
> ...




I just sent her a pm.  It doesn't look like she's posted in about three weeks.  With my background I worry.    If anyone hears from her please let us know.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 27, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> R
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Be safe!  Looks like you have something to look forward to, after you settle in, of course.  Best of luck to both of you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 28, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Sunshine,  
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Sheila and son Andrew,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's mom for healing and relief from pain,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Chris in transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Ernie's friend and colleague Max,
Noomi!!!
Ernie for wellness, rest, and extra strength,
Ringel for wellness, rest, and extra strength,
Those in the dangerous cold zones,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
Safe travels for those traveling,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Sheila and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Sherry (Mar 28, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



It is somewhat concerning considering her last post here discussed adjusting to her new meds...hopefully everything smoothed out and she will check in soon.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Mar 28, 2015)

It's Saturday morning!!!  I love Saturdays.  Saturdays go very well with coffee.  How can you not like anything that goes well with coffee?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 28, 2015)

It's snowing here AGAIN.  Thankfully, it's not sticking.  It's cold and raw though.    I'm so tired of wintery weather.  Come on spring, get a move on!


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 28, 2015)

Good morning everyone! The fundraiser at Doc's last night was a success!
With the dream catcher raffle we made about $1,600 for the family. I actually won the 2nd dreamcatcher and gave it to the family.
Now, I'm off to a yard sale at a furniture restoration shop. Mostly stuff finished and never picked up.


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Wow! That is excellent news! Now that their doc is back in private business of doctoring, they will get better care. Quality care. When anyone is in business for themselves, that is the way it is. They try harder. They WANT to see you well and they want you to spread the word to friends and family, if they have helped you. This helps them stay in the business of helping people, and not relying on the government for their pittance.


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> It's snowing here AGAIN.  Thankfully, it's not sticking.  It's cold and raw though.    I'm so tired of wintery weather.  Come on spring, get a move on!



I do wish for spring for you people stuck in the white stuff, going into April.  You must be so sick of it all.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 28, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  It's Saturday.  The coffee is hot.  The sun is shining.  No bees but you can hear the song birds in the trees.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 28, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > It's snowing here AGAIN.  Thankfully, it's not sticking.  It's cold and raw though.    I'm so tired of wintery weather.  Come on spring, get a move on!
> ...



I am.  SOOO sick of it.  This upcoming week is not going to be too, temps in the 40s and 50s.  I am not satisfied though.  I want 60s and 70s.  Lol.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I hear that.  Right now our weather is perfect for me--not hot, not cold, but just right.  I handle cooler weather much better than hot weather, but don't like the bitter cold either.  Perfect weather for me is when you don't need the heater or the air conditioner.  Cool enough to wear a light overshirt or sweater or wind breaker when I go out but not cold enough for a coat, etc.

Really hot days are good for swimming, but I can't think of anything else I want them for.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



I don't mind hot weather.  In fact, I much prefer it to cold weather.  Probably because our summer season is SO short around here.  We get really hot weather in the summer, into the 90s and humid, but the entire season only lasts a couple of months.  I kind of like the hot and humid weather, TBH.


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



For those who do not mind soft rain, coastal Oregon is one of many perfect spots to live for weather, not too cold and not too hot. Even in the winter, the rainy days alternate with sunny ones.  My family keeps wanting me to move closer to them, but because I love the marine climate here and because I like Western culture better than any other, I choose to remain rat cheer.  They even agree, I am in the perfect place for me. To heck with those frigid winters and humid, hot summers. `Sides...I loveth my job...lol


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 28, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I love the rain.  That is the one thing that we don't have on the high desert that I do miss.  But we can plan outdoor events here and have an above excellent chance that they won't be rained out, so there's always a silver lining.  

As for the western culture, I don't know about your area.  Our daughter is a west coaster though and while I thoroughly enjoy visiting and enjoying all the amenities and ambiance that it offers, it does not feel like home to me.  I just don't relate to it all that well.

But that's a good thing.  If we all wanted the same place and culture it would be terribly crowded there.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 28, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Too rainy for me.    I wouldn't mind winter if it was just a bit shorter and summers a bit longer.  I would like to see seasons reversed.  A 6-month summer and a 3-month winter.  The "in-between" seasons of fall and spring are fine, as both are really only a few weeks long around here.  Here, we go from summer to an autumn that only lasts a few weeks and then it's right into the cold weather which lasts 5 or 6 months, then our spring is rainy and cool and then right into summer which is relatively short at 2-3 months.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Our summers are longer usually running from mid April or so until mid October or so. Autumn runs from mid October to mid December.  Spring is usually the shortest season here generally comprising March and part of April.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



I like that.  That's what I would like.  April to October for summer would be awesome!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



The one exception is  Balloon  Fiesta week which is generally the first weekend in October.  Usually days are warm and pleasant then, but the early mornings at dawn, when the first launches are done, it is bone chilling cold.  Definitely hats, gloves, and heavy coats are needed.  And it is not unheard of for Fiesta launches to be snowed out.  But that is pretty rare.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 28, 2015)

We are close to that here. We're a bit cool right now, high of 65 today but starting Monday, we'll be mid 60's for a low and low 80's for our highs for the next week.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 28, 2015)

And wham!!  Hombre is suddenly hungry.  It's 3:15 in the afternoon.  But I'm off to make my world (cough) famous open faced enchiladas.


----------



## mdk (Mar 28, 2015)

I hope everyone is having a great Saturday. I am playing board games all day with friends and I am on a tear. 4-0 thus far! Woot!


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 28, 2015)

Back from Doc's. Supper was more pulled pork with macaroni salad and Cajun boiled peanuts.


----------



## Sherry (Mar 28, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Back from Doc's. Supper was more pulled pork with macaroni salad and Cajun boiled peanuts.



They have roadside stands here in Florida with boiled peanuts, but I've never stopped to try any...maybe I'll get curious enough someday.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 28, 2015)

It's an acquired taste. I'm not a big fan, but the spices can be interesting. Try them.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 28, 2015)

Just dropping by to let everyone know we made it okay.  Didn't get out of Trinidad until after 10 am, got to El Paso around 6 pm.  The management company waited for us, and we got to the new house by 7 pm.  The electric was on but nothing else so the wife called the water utility and they actually came out within an hour and turned it on which led to a slight problem.......  One of the sink feeds was slightly leaking, couldn't turn off the valve at the feed so I put a trash basket under it and went to bed........  Woke up this morning to the sound of water........  the other feed for the same sink had started leaking and we had water all the way into the back room, good thing the floors are all tile on that side of the house!!  No internal water shut off and I couldn't find the street shut off so I called the city water, they came out and shut it off.  I called the plumber the management company uses, he came out and took care of the problem and turned the water back on, he was done by 8am (I was up at 6am) then the movers showed up around 11 am and were done unloading by 3 pm. 
I went and got something for us to eat then took a literal cold shower, laid down for a minute and woke up a couple of hours later.  
Oh yeah I'm tethered to my phone for internet access, Monday we'll have to turn on the gas, switch the electric over to our names and (most likely) get Time Warner for TV, internet, phone (land-line).


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 29, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Just dropping by to let everyone know we made it okay.  Didn't get out of Trinidad until after 10 am, got to El Paso around 6 pm.  The management company waited for us, and we got to the new house by 7 pm.  The electric was on but nothing else so the wife called the water utility and they actually came out within an hour and turned it on which led to a slight problem.......  One of the sink feeds was slightly leaking, couldn't turn off the valve at the feed so I put a trash basket under it and went to bed........  Woke up this morning to the sound of water........  the other feed for the same sink had started leaking and we had water all the way into the back room, good thing the floors are all tile on that side of the house!!  No internal water shut off and I couldn't find the street shut off so I called the city water, they came out and shut it off.  I called the plumber the management company uses, he came out and took care of the problem and turned the water back on, he was done by 8am (I was up at 6am) then the movers showed up around 11 am and were done unloading by 3 pm.
> I went and got something for us to eat then took a literal cold shower, laid down for a minute and woke up a couple of hours later.
> Oh yeah I'm tethered to my phone for internet access, Monday we'll have to turn on the gas, switch the electric over to our names and (most likely) get Time Warner for TV, internet, phone (land-line).



Moving is tough enough without a lot of other problems to go with it.  So sending strength and anti-frustration vibes.  Be sure to take care of the two of you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 29, 2015)

And good morning everybody.  Just enjoying a cup of coffee and goofing off a bit waiting to leave for church.  Hard to believe it is Palm Sunday already and Easter next Sunday.  There will be a procession with the little kids waving their palm branches winding all through the church.  Even now all these decades later, I remember how much fun it was as a kid to do that.

We could see our first 80 degree temps of the season today.  We'll see how it goes.  This time of year it is always tough to know when to shut down the furnace and fire up the swamp cooler.  It still gets down into the low 40's at night.


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 29, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Just dropping by to let everyone know we made it okay.  Didn't get out of Trinidad until after 10 am, got to El Paso around 6 pm.  The management company waited for us, and we got to the new house by 7 pm.  The electric was on but nothing else so the wife called the water utility and they actually came out within an hour and turned it on which led to a slight problem.......  One of the sink feeds was slightly leaking, couldn't turn off the valve at the feed so I put a trash basket under it and went to bed........  Woke up this morning to the sound of water........  the other feed for the same sink had started leaking and we had water all the way into the back room, good thing the floors are all tile on that side of the house!!  No internal water shut off and I couldn't find the street shut off so I called the city water, they came out and shut it off.  I called the plumber the management company uses, he came out and took care of the problem and turned the water back on, he was done by 8am (I was up at 6am) then the movers showed up around 11 am and were done unloading by 3 pm.
> I went and got something for us to eat then took a literal cold shower, laid down for a minute and woke up a couple of hours later.
> Oh yeah I'm tethered to my phone for internet access, Monday we'll have to turn on the gas, switch the electric over to our names and (most likely) get Time Warner for TV, internet, phone (land-line).



STRESS!!!!!!!!!!  

I seriously can't wait for you two to get all these hassles  behind you so you can move forth. Thanks for the update Rigel05. Hang in there. I would be needing meds at this point..lol


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 29, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> And good morning everybody.  Just enjoying a cup of coffee and goofing off a bit waiting to leave for church.  Hard to believe it is Palm Sunday already and Easter next Sunday.  There will be a procession with the little kids waving their palm branches winding all through the church.  Even now all these decades later, I remember how much fun it was as a kid to do that.
> 
> We could see our first 80 degree temps of the season today.  We'll see how it goes.  This time of year it is always tough to know when to shut down the furnace and fire up the swamp cooler.  It still gets down into the low 40's at night.



Those nights sound wonderful. When living in the foothills of the Sierras of northern CA, the summertime temps would be around 80 and fall dramatically at night.  I loved those nights. Would jump in the hot tub on the deck and gaze at the stars. Had a handsome and beloved hubby to keep me company. ( most times alone though )


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 29, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And good morning everybody.  Just enjoying a cup of coffee and goofing off a bit waiting to leave for church.  Hard to believe it is Palm Sunday already and Easter next Sunday.  There will be a procession with the little kids waving their palm branches winding all through the church.  Even now all these decades later, I remember how much fun it was as a kid to do that.
> ...



Yes I need a cold bedroom at night to get really good sleep.  So I enjoy the chilly nights.  But the chilly is still there for morning showers so the furnace is still appreciated too.  And I love to sit outside at night too. . .we never had a hot tub though. . .evenings are especially nice here because we have almost no mosquitos or other night pest.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 29, 2015)

Okay off to church and brunch.  Later gaters. . .


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 29, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



When the mornings are chilly, here, I take hot baths and when I am through soaking ( time permitting on the soaking ) the house feels comfortable as my body heat is UP. 

When the nights and mornings are humid, here, I take showers. But I am a tub girl, preferably. After a tub bath, I rinse my body off using the shower, then I rinse the tub, using same.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 29, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And good morning everybody.  Just enjoying a cup of coffee and goofing off a bit waiting to leave for church.  Hard to believe it is Palm Sunday already and Easter next Sunday.  There will be a procession with the little kids waving their palm branches winding all through the church.  Even now all these decades later, I remember how much fun it was as a kid to do that.
> ...



  Sorry, AA.  You seem like a wonderful lady and person and deserve someone wonderful to spend your life with.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 29, 2015)

Snowed here pretty much all day yesterday and quite raw and chilly.  This morning, it was FREEZING.  It's starting to warm up a bit now, but I don't believe our temperatures will climb above 40 today.  However, by the end of the week we should be in the 50s, according to what they are forecasting right now anyways.    I will take that happily.  Lol.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 29, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just dropping by to let everyone know we made it okay.  Didn't get out of Trinidad until after 10 am, got to El Paso around 6 pm.  The management company waited for us, and we got to the new house by 7 pm.  The electric was on but nothing else so the wife called the water utility and they actually came out within an hour and turned it on which led to a slight problem.......  One of the sink feeds was slightly leaking, couldn't turn off the valve at the feed so I put a trash basket under it and went to bed........  Woke up this morning to the sound of water........  the other feed for the same sink had started leaking and we had water all the way into the back room, good thing the floors are all tile on that side of the house!!  No internal water shut off and I couldn't find the street shut off so I called the city water, they came out and shut it off.  I called the plumber the management company uses, he came out and took care of the problem and turned the water back on, he was done by 8am (I was up at 6am) then the movers showed up around 11 am and were done unloading by 3 pm.
> ...


Waking up and sucking down coffee.  Because of my nap yesterday I didn't get to sleep until 4am then the wife woke me up at 9:30.
Stress I can handle, I'm a solution/take action type even though on occasion it's been ready, fire, aim.......
The wife has been an occasional basket case for weeks so I don't have that luxury, one of us needs to be focused.  
Got a list of things we need so we'll be heading to Wally-World soon.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 29, 2015)

An easy Sunday at Doc's. I'll head in about 1 and should be out of there by 5.
64 here at 11:52, headed for 68. We're looking at lows in the 60's and highs about 80 all week with a good shot of rain Monday and Thursday.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 29, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Good luck with all of that.  Sorry to hear you're having problems.  I have to agree with AA, that I would be VERY stressed.    I think, a lot of times, men might handle stress better than women.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 29, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> An easy Sunday at Doc's. I'll head in about 1 and should be out of there by 5.
> 64 here at 11:52, headed for 68. We're looking at lows in the 60's and highs about 80 all week with a good shot of rain Monday and Thursday.



Have a good day, Ernie!  I'm so envious of your beautiful weather.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 29, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



I think security of her own nest and environment is probably more important to more women than it is to most men.  I'm  more like Ringel though and pro-active when things are going to hell in a hand basket. And I am maybe a bit better than Hombre is in accepting that sometimes things go to hell in a hand basket and there's absolutely nothing we can do about it so we might as well not make things harder than they have to be. 

But he is more flexible than I am in adapting to different situations even though he gets terribly frustrated when people don't behave as he thinks they should.  Going shopping with him in a group is an adventure,  The rest of us spread out in a large store and just sort of keep track of the general location or direction of everybody else out of the corner of our eye or whatever.  He worries like an old mother hen that we aren't all together--we'll lose somebody--and gets frustrated with the herding cats situation.


----------



## Sherry (Mar 29, 2015)

Happy Sunday


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 29, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


He sounds a little like me but I don't worry when everyone spreads out shopping what gets me are the people who are oblivious to anyone else around them, hence they're always in the way and when the wife says "I need to check on this, it'll only take a couple of minutes", then I'm waiting where I hope she can see me for a half hour........
We had to do Wally-World today for some "quick" shopping, didn't get there until 11:30am........  Big mistake.........  Never go on weekends and NEVER go close to noon.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 29, 2015)

Put a small dent in the unpacking.  Supposedly the management company had cleaners clean the house before we arrived......  They're going to have to come back and do a better job, I'm stocking the kitchen and cleaning out the cabinets and drawers, my sponge comes out black.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 29, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Put a small dent in the unpacking.  Supposedly the management company had cleaners clean the house before we arrived......  They're going to have to come back and do a better job, I'm stocking the kitchen and cleaning out the cabinets and drawers, my sponge comes out black.



Hey, you seem to be handling all of these little setbacks pretty well.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 29, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Do you mean Walmart?  

The one that I go to seems to be always jam packed, and they never seem to have enough cashiers.  I hate going there.  A new Market Basket store just opened up, and I like going there better.  It's not less packed, but they always have most of their registers open so the lines aren't SO bad, and they have a much better selection at Market Basket.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 30, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


'Specially towards the end of the month!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 30, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I do most of my shopping at the commissary or a local place, Fred Meyer.  Unfortunately, only Walmart stocks my preferred dog and cat kibble.  First few ingredients of those foods are meat or meat by-products, as opposed to corn meal.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 30, 2015)

Palm Sunday came and went without a performance of the Easter Pageant on the Hillside.  Because of the brutal winter and our inability to rehearse on the actual hillside, the pageant was cancelled for the first time in 37 years.

Meanwhile, that nasty cold that has been dogging me for the past week seems to have run its course.  I cleaned the dust and debris from the bedroom well enough to stretch out on my bed rather than recline on the sleeper sofa in the Great Hall.  Laying in a queen size bed and having toe room to move was much more comforting than laying on a twin size mattress and sharing it with Daisy the Mutt.

And, my carpenter called to say the night tables are finished and will be delivered today.  I still have to frame to new closets, but the dusty demolition is finished.

I managed to take the Mutt for a walk this weekend.  She ran as if on a jail break, but never out of my sight and she returned regularly for a piece of chicken jerky dog treat.

Mom will go in for a heart stint on Good Friday morning.  She is anxious, naturally.  But her anxiety is compounded by history.  Her procedure happens April 3.  Pop had a stint inserted in his vascular system six months before he suffered a fatal stroke six months later, on April 4, 2008.  So, as we commemorate Pop's passing on Saturday, Mom will be recovering from the same procedure.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 30, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Yeah, Walmart (Wally-World, Stuff Mart).  I've found that most times if one goes before 10m and after 9pm they're not very busy, the only drawbacks being even less registers are open and going the evening you're dealing with stockers and all that entails.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 30, 2015)

Well good morning all.  Was up at 0-dark-thirty this morning, the wife starts work today.  she had to be there by 7am and we were out of the house at 6:30 cause she didn't want to be late..........  I dropped her off at the hospital at 6:39..........  No traffic.........  
Back to work on unpacking, gotta call the electric and gas, get them switched over to our names, get trash service set up, get a washer and drier (and maybe a fridge, the one here at the house is on the fritz but I do have a call in to maintenance).


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I would definitely prefer to go at night though.  Lol.  That is MUCH better than dealing with the crowds, IMO.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> Palm Sunday came and went without a performance of the Easter Pageant on the Hillside.  Because of the brutal winter and our inability to rehearse on the actual hillside, the pageant was cancelled for the first time in 37 years.
> 
> Meanwhile, that nasty cold that has been dogging me for the past week seems to have run its course.  I cleaned the dust and debris from the bedroom well enough to stretch out on my bed rather than recline on the sleeper sofa in the Great Hall.  Laying in a queen size bed and having toe room to move was much more comforting than laying on a twin size mattress and sharing it with Daisy the Mutt.
> 
> ...



Best wishes to her.  Hope she makes a full recovery.


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 30, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Oh ChrisL, my sweetness, I _do_ have someone to spend my happy and contented life with and that is myself. The only times I have ever been lonely in life were when I was married. I was born to be independent but had to learn that the hard way. I tried the other ways that involved compromise and co-dependency and it didn't suit me. Now I am 100%. 

This way, a great cat and a sweetie, who doesn't live close enough to me, to want to see me at his convenience, putting me in a position to _go negative_ on him, makes for a very happy lifestyle. People tell me, _you are so lucky _and I tell them_ I design my life and to me, luck is the residue of design.  _

I have found, for the most part, people do what they love to do.


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 30, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Put a small dent in the unpacking.  Supposedly the management company had cleaners clean the house before we arrived......  They're going to have to come back and do a better job, I'm stocking the kitchen and cleaning out the cabinets and drawers, my sponge comes out black.



Eww....sickening!  Fewer and fewer companies take pride in their work, anymore.


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 30, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I do love Fred Meyer and their stores and customer service. I shop there, too, but since grocery prices started their accent, I shop at Walmart, for those. I go between 8 and 10 in the mornings when things are very pleasant and the cashiers haven't had the bummers of the day. I am a very friendly person in public and those cashiers really react to that very cordially and with fun and efficiency. No complaints.  I tell them how good they are at customer service and what great packaging they do for me, when I ask them to double-bag the stuff that needs it. They used to have some good sturdy bags but they are having to cut corners too, since giving everyone raises.


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 30, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



I agree, the ones I have known, do.  Even though I am a focused individual, that alone can cause me to be stressed. I want things done now, so I can get them behind me. My line of patience is a short one.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 30, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Our Walmart is open 24 hours which makes it nice for me. I can leave the bar at 2 AM and go pick up a needed maintenance item or a few pairs of socks. No lines and friendly cashiers that compete to have you use their aisle.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 30, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> Palm Sunday came and went without a performance of the Easter Pageant on the Hillside.  Because of the brutal winter and our inability to rehearse on the actual hillside, the pageant was cancelled for the first time in 37 years.
> 
> Meanwhile, that nasty cold that has been dogging me for the past week seems to have run its course.  I cleaned the dust and debris from the bedroom well enough to stretch out on my bed rather than recline on the sleeper sofa in the Great Hall.  Laying in a queen size bed and having toe room to move was much more comforting than laying on a twin size mattress and sharing it with Daisy the Mutt.
> 
> ...



I KNEW something was missing this Easter season. . . accounts of the practices for Nosmo's pageant!  You always described it as the event of the season and how sad it had to be cancelled.  And why is the east having such brutal winters while we in the west are having almost no winter at all?  Even our occasional snows were of the warm spring variety that melted quickly.

The stint procedures are so routine these days that they are more nuisance than a really big deal, but they are medical procedures and that is always a concern, especially for the elderly.  I have put your mom on the vigil list unless you object.

I envisioned Daisy running as hard as she could.  In the past year our daughter acquired a young rescue dog that is half beagle and half foxhound meaning it is a dog that has to run.  So she dog parks it a lot--goes every day, sometimes twice a day so Nellie can run.  Even traveling cross country she stops at dog parks all along the way.  Her second dog is half beagle and half pug and enjoys getting out but doesn't run like Nellie does.  Nellie knows she is free to run in the dog park and she heads out, going as fast as she can go, running the perimeter along the fence until it is time to play with whatever other dogs are there.  It's fun to watch.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 30, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Well good morning all.  Was up at 0-dark-thirty this morning, the wife starts work today.  she had to be there by 7am and we were out of the house at 6:30 cause she didn't want to be late..........  I dropped her off at the hospital at 6:39..........  No traffic.........
> Back to work on unpacking, gotta call the electric and gas, get them switched over to our names, get trash service set up, get a washer and drier (and maybe a fridge, the one here at the house is on the fritz but I do have a call in to maintenance).



I would think if your lease included a refrigerator, your landlord would have to replace the fridge?  Maybe not though.  But geez, what else can go wrong?

Your new adventure has brought back a flood of memories for me though.  Back when Hombre was being transferred, he would be told maybe on Friday to report to work somewhere else on Monday.  And off we would go in a hasty move and dealing with all the details of getting set up in the new town, advising people of the new mail address, phone number, etc.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 30, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Put a small dent in the unpacking.  Supposedly the management company had cleaners clean the house before we arrived......  They're going to have to come back and do a better job, I'm stocking the kitchen and cleaning out the cabinets and drawers, my sponge comes out black.
> ...



I've moved into some rent houses though that were pretty bad and the house we currently live in was pretty bad when we first moved in.  Moving is hard enough without having do do major cleaning when you move in.  I do major cleaning when we move out of a place--don't want to folks to think we're slobs.


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 30, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Well good morning all.  Was up at 0-dark-thirty this morning, the wife starts work today.  she had to be there by 7am and we were out of the house at 6:30 cause she didn't want to be late..........  I dropped her off at the hospital at 6:39..........  No traffic.........
> ...



Yikes!!!!!!!


----------



## peach174 (Mar 30, 2015)

Morning everybody

I hope everybody had a good weekend.
It has been really warm here in the middle 80's.
Monday's smile


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 30, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



We didn't think much about it back then though.  Usually he would go ahead leaving me to pack and close out everything in the old place.  He usually did have all the utilities and other services up and running when the moving van pulled into the new place.  He usually had to choose the house himself because there wasn't time and money for me to make a round trip to go house hunt and we also had little kids at home.  In every town but one, the house available to rent was livable but not what we wanted so we would invariably have to move again when something better became available.   And finally we had moved up the corporate ladder enough we started buying our homes but there too, the first place we bought was eventually sold in favor of buying another. So we have moved a lot!!!


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 30, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I did major cleaning before I left a house too, but for a different reason. I wanted my deposit back. 

One time, in preparation for a move, I had hired two people to come in to clean as I had to rush to the airport, 150 miles away and the movers had just finished their job.

I had told each person, who didn't know each other, that their compensation would be in separate envelopes in the oven and with their name on it. They each had separate job descriptions. 

A month later, I received a letter from one of them, that the envelope WAS in the oven  with his name on it but the cash contents had been removed.   The other envelope was gone. 

My heart was saddened that one person would do this to two others. I sent him off a check, pronto, and with a generous tip for doing his job assignment, with no compensation in sight.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 30, 2015)

If memory serves me it is SFC Ollie 's birthday today.  He doesn't come to visit much these days but:

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, OLLIE!!!!
*​I miss him.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 30, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Well good morning all.  Was up at 0-dark-thirty this morning, the wife starts work today.  she had to be there by 7am and we were out of the house at 6:30 cause she didn't want to be late..........  I dropped her off at the hospital at 6:39..........  No traffic.........
> ...


The fridge was included and they just might replace it but with what I don't know.  Found out there's a guy around here that does refurbished, scratch and dent appliances inexpensively if you know the right person.  We'll see.  
Set up to have the remaining utilities transferred over and found out the gas has been on the whole time but none of the pilots were lit because the water was not on, now I have to wait for the plumber (who was here Saturday morning) to come back.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Ours is open 24 hours too.  I rarely go late at night, but it is MUCH better when I do.  I should really start doing that.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 30, 2015)

Okay, the electrician fixed the main light in the kitchen, the cleaner was here earlier, he has to pick up a lens cover for the light in the kitchen, all three panels were broken and the center one kept falling out plus he's picking up a tile soap dish for the tub in the jack and jill bath.  The plumber just left after firing up the pilots but there seems to be a problem with the gas range top, will have to put in a work order for it. 
The mechanical guy just called, he's on his way to get the swamp cooler (AC?) ready and turned on for the summer, it's been nice all day, overcast, but this weekend was hot and it's supposed to be in the 80s all week.  I'm still unpacking and setting up, some of it is moving boxes to the back room till I can get to them.  Things are getting done.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 30, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, the electrician fixed the main light in the kitchen, the cleaner was here earlier, he has to pick up a lens cover for the light in the kitchen, all three panels were broken and the center one kept falling out plus he's picking up a tile soap dish for the tub in the jack and jill bath.  The plumber just left after firing up the pilots but there seems to be a problem with the gas range top, will have to put in a work order for it.
> The mechanical guy just called, he's on his way to get the swamp cooler (AC?) ready and turned on for the summer, it's been nice all day, overcast, but this weekend was hot and it's supposed to be in the 80s all week.  I'm still unpacking and setting up, some of it is moving boxes to the back room till I can get to them.  Things are getting done.



You must have the patience of Job.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 30, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, the electrician fixed the main light in the kitchen, the cleaner was here earlier, he has to pick up a lens cover for the light in the kitchen, all three panels were broken and the center one kept falling out plus he's picking up a tile soap dish for the tub in the jack and jill bath.  The plumber just left after firing up the pilots but there seems to be a problem with the gas range top, will have to put in a work order for it.
> ...


That is one of the things I actually pray for, among others like the wisdom of Salomon.  I also know the trades people are really busy this time of year and unless it's an emergency will get to me in the order they have scheduled.
Where I have patience issues is with clueless, moronic and narcissistic people not to mention bossy, arrogant, dismissive bureaucrats.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 30, 2015)

I was given the little on her bath yesterday and she decided we were going to play I Spy.  At one point, thinking she would find it funny, I used her boobies (that's what she calls anyone's nipples).  Suddenly she decided she is going to be modest about it, now she's covering up her nipples whenever they might be exposed for me to see.  She's not even 6 yet!  It's too early for this kind of body modesty with me.  Soon she's going to want to do the baths alone!


----------



## peach174 (Mar 30, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> I was given the little on her bath yesterday and she decided we were going to play I Spy.  At one point, thinking she would find it funny, I used her boobies (that's what she calls anyone's nipples).  Suddenly she decided she is going to be modest about it, now she's covering up her nipples whenever they might be exposed for me to see.  She's not even 6 yet!  It's too early for this kind of body modesty with me.  Soon she's going to want to do the baths alone!



Nope that is the normal time that they start. Sorry 
This is exactly why we say they grow up too fast.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 30, 2015)

Okay I'm out for the evening everybody.  Everybody have a good night and report back in the morning.

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Chris in transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Ernie's friend and colleague Max,
Noomi!!!
Ernie for wellness, rest, and extra strength,
Ringel for wellness, rest, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Sheila and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 30, 2015)

Quite a bit done but still a long way to go.  Currently I'm in heaven, first hot shower and shave since Thursday last week, no more rinsing in cold water with a wash rag......... I may not look it but at least I feel human again.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 31, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


And 'specially not close to pay day!!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 31, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


Truest, AA.  I am also not intended for a dual existence.  Alone does not equate to lonely...not by a long shot.  I've been married many times but am most comfortable, and happy, when I am living a solo existence.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 31, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Oh, yeah, the price increases at FM have seen me shopping a lot more at the commissary.  I do like the gas discounts, though, so what is approximate or even less than the commissary gets bought at FM.  The commissary will put my stuff into paper bags, which I do prefer.


----------



## Bootneck (Mar 31, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Quite a bit done but still a long way to go.  Currently I'm in heaven, first hot shower and shave since Thursday last week, no more rinsing in cold water with a wash rag......... I may not look it but at least I feel human again.



Glad to hear you're on your way back to normality...and I know exactly how that first hot shower feels after a period of enforced cold water bathing!


----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 31, 2015)

I've think I've become the general maintenance dude for pretty much everyone I know.  

Guys...if you're handy....please, for the Love of God....keep it under wraps.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 31, 2015)

Morning all !

Tuesday's smile.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 31, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay I'm out for the evening everybody.  Everybody have a good night and report back in the morning.
> 
> Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.
> 
> ...


Foxy! Thankfully, we can take Max and me off the list. 
Max's stitches are out and he is healing nicely. He even worked second shift Friday and Saturday and was in for a couple hours yesterday to get a new beertender familiar with the Point of Sale system.

My bronchitis is much better and the Advair is helping a lot with the COPD. Still on Doxicycline for the tick bite, but it looks like Lyme's has been thwarted.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 31, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> I've think I've become the general maintenance dude for pretty much everyone I know.
> 
> Guys...if you're handy....please, for the Love of God....keep it under wraps.


I hear ya! That's one of the reasons I moved to Alabama. In Florida, I was plumber, electrician, carpenter and auto mechanic for everyone. Rarely did my "friends" pay me for my time. I was usually lucky to get paid for parts.


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 31, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Going into a Walmart late at night would be something I would avoid. Danger lurks everywhere, especially for a woman, alone. I do walk with a serious gait though and that is supposed to be a deterrent for possible harm, and according to what I have read. Haughty walk with head UP!


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 31, 2015)

Here, you could pack heat....


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 31, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Gallantwarrior, do you know that Kroger bought out our Fred Meyer ( Freddies ) in 1998?  Probably a good thing so they can order in higher quantities saving us a few. lol

SNIP:

*Published: October 20, 1998*

The Kroger Company said yesterday that it would acquire Fred Meyer Inc. in a deal that would create a supermarket giant with $43 billion in annual revenue and 2,200 stores in 31 states.

Kroger will pay about $8 billion in stock for Fred Meyer and assume $4.8 billion of the company's debt, further consolidating the grocery business and creating the largest supermarket chain in the country. With the latest transaction, Kroger regains the spot it lost to Albertson's Inc. as the nation's largest supplier of eggs and milk.

The acquisition gives Kroger the status of the leading chain, stretching from the fast-growing Western markets, where Portland-based Fred Meyer is strong, to the Midwest and the Southeast, where the Cincinnati-based company has many stores and much visibility. The move also gives Kroger even greater purchasing power and substantial economies of scale.

more:  Kroger to Buy Fred Meyer Creating Country s Biggest Grocer - NYTimes.com


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 31, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Here, you could pack heat....



I _would _feel more comfortable being able to hold a gun in my hand when walking alone at night anywhere, these days. I do know how to aim one and hit a target. But watch, I would be the one going to prison if I shot someone trying to attack me. Weird days.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 31, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > I've think I've become the general maintenance dude for pretty much everyone I know.
> ...



Then they weren't really friends Ernie.
Real friends do not use other friends like that.
Our car broke down on the highway Friday and we had to have it towed back to Benson. Our friend came and got us and took us back home. The next morning we took him out for a big breakfast to thank him. That is true friendship.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 31, 2015)

The parade of deliveries continues today with the closet organizers.  Vinyl coated wire closet shelves, hanging racks and baskets are coming this afternoon.  The tiffany style bedside table lamps should be here by Good Friday.

Last night my cabinet maker dropped off the bedside tables along with a sample of the poplar he used to build the bed and the tables.  I'll take that scrap of poplar to the paint store to test stain colors.  All the colors I've seen are 1) on a tablet or a computer monitor, so I'm not absolutely certain about the real color and 2) they are shown on either oak or pine and, again, I'm not certain about the color on poplar.

So he dropped off the tables, and that is my last requirement from him.  I've given him over $2,000 for furniture this spring.  He praised me as a great customer, probably because I kept giving him business and I give him a bank draft upon delivery.  I always brew up a pot of coffee whenever he stops by, but last night he mentioned my collection of single malt scotch whisky.  I poured some of The Balvenie Double Wood on him and poured a dram for myself.  This was 5:30 yesterday afternoon.

I promised Daisy the Mutt we would go to the park as soon as my cabinet maker left.

After one tumbler of scotch, he began regaling me with colorful stories.  After my first dram, I began regaling him as well (being a loquacious story teller myself, we found ourselves needing more fuel to power the lies we were telling each other)

Meanwhile, Daisy, after climbing up on his chest and begging attention from him, decided to lay on the floor and chew one of the many pieces of rawhide she stores around the house.  By now it's 7:45.

Finally, after a cheerful congratulations on the furniture and my sterling taste, he left.  Now, it was Daisy time to walk.

We got to the park at dusk and I found myself staggering around the roadway feeding Daisy bits of chicken jerky and encouraging her to 'find the squirrels'.  After two scotch fueled laps, it was too dark to continue, and I had yet to have dinner.

What did I learn last night?  My cabinet maker is an avid sculler with a 28 foot long shell weighing in at, well, 28 pounds.  And, three drams of The Balvenie Double Wood 12 year old single malt is more than enough to make me a bit buzzed without first having a satisfying meal.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 31, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Here, you could pack heat....
> ...


In Alabama, that is perfectly legal, except, of course schools, court houses and police stations (odd there, huh)
Carrying is a huge responsibility. You can't carry scared because your judgment is impaired and people tend to perceive threats all around them.
I carry most of the time, or as I'll tell customers, "5 days a week, guess which ones."
Some people call CCP holders paranoid. Nope I feel safe. "Happiness is a Warm Gun"


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 31, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


Oh, these people would invite us over for a great feed from time to time. The biggest problem was of my making. I will drop everything to help someone out. Hell! I drive drunks home from Doc's all the time when I should be working or sleeping, or relaxing.


----------



## Sherry (Mar 31, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> I've think I've become the general maintenance dude for pretty much everyone I know.
> 
> Guys...if you're handy....please, for the Love of God....keep it under wraps.



Too late...I still have half a can of paint that needs to be used somewhere.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 31, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I'm not scared!    I live in a very low crime area, thankfully.  Our Walmart has a brightly lit parking lot, and I would just park close to the door.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 31, 2015)

Spring is finally in the air.  In the sun, it is in the high 50s!  Woo-hoo!  Almost all the snow has melted off my patio.  Soon, I will set up my patio furniture and my umbrella.    I am VERY happy today.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 31, 2015)

79 in Foley. All of our snow has been melted since 1967.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 31, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> 79 in Foley. All of our snow has been melted since 1967.





Stop being a brat!!


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 31, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


>



Hey, it's really beautiful day here, all the snow is melting, and I am very happy.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 31, 2015)

Sherry said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > I've think I've become the general maintenance dude for pretty much everyone I know.
> ...




I'm good at taking garage door openers apart too.     Call this one a labor of love.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 31, 2015)

Just went out and bought a washer, drier and fridge.  The lease said the fridge (if there is one) is provided as a courtesy, not a requirement.......  Cheap bast***s.........  The earliest they can deliver it is Wednesday the 8th.  Time to get back to work.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 31, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Just went out and bought a washer, drier and fridge.  The lease said the fridge (if there is one) is provided as a courtesy, not a requirement.......  Cheap bast***s.........  The earliest they can deliver it is Wednesday the 8th.  Time to get back to work.



And the beat goes on.  That'll teach you to pray for patience.  (j/k--I learned not to do that a long time ago because we so often are given so much opportunity to practice.)

Seriously I think the light must be burning brightly at the end of the tunnel for you because there isn't much left that could go wrong.

But EIGHT DAYS to get the stuff delivered?  Is that the only place you can buy it for the price?  Here we get next day or at least two day delivery from just about everybody--and often get same day delivery.  Yesterday Hombre took my Uncle Ed to buy a new TV--their bedroom TV went out.  He selected a 56" flat screen and they had to hurry home to get there before the store delivered it.  It was delivered set up, programmed for cable and universal remote, and the downstairs TV moved to the bedroom and the bedroom TV was on the truck to be disposed of within an hour and a half of purchase.  THAT's how I like to do business.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 31, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay I'm out for the evening everybody.  Everybody have a good night and report back in the morning.
> ...



So happy to take you two off the list Ernie.  Glad things are looking up.  If there are any setbacks we can put either or both of you right back on.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 31, 2015)

And I do appreciate AA and GW both enjoying independence and living alone.  I can't imagine that I would remarry if Hombre passes on before I do because despite being an extravert, I need my alone time too.  And I'm not sure I could find another guy as compatible about that as he is.   He and I are best friends and do stuff together, but we also give each other our space.  Even working together in the office we don't feel the need to interact every minute and each of us does our own thing without interruption.

I do like having another person in the house at night though.  It isn't that I am afraid but I just sleep better.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 31, 2015)

As for security, I wouldn't mind concealed carry but it would add too much weight for my preferences most of the time.  I carry a teensy purse just big enough for a small wallet, my cell phone, fountain pin, lip gloss/chap stick, finger nail file.  You know all the essentials.  And I keep that concealed when I am out and about.  A shoulder purse is too tempting and too easy for thieves to grab and run and they don't care if they injure you in the process.  We are advised to not only be wary of people on foot but those who might drive by close to you and grab that shoulder strap.

I avoid shopping at night if I am alone.  And I avoid underground or dark parking garages or other places where people are more vulnerable.  An ounce of prevention and all that.  The risk is relatively small but what there is can have such terrible consequences we don't need to invite it.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 31, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> As for security, I wouldn't mind concealed carry but it would add too much weight for my preferences most of the time.  I carry a teensy purse just big enough for a small wallet, my cell phone, fountain pin, lip gloss/chap stick, finger nail file.  You know all the essentials.  And I keep that concealed when I am out and about.  A shoulder purse is too tempting and too easy for thieves to grab and run and they don't care if they injure you in the process.  We are advised to not only be wary of people on foot but those who might drive by close to you and grab that shoulder strap.
> 
> I avoid shopping at night if I am alone.  And I avoid underground or dark parking garages or other places where people are more vulnerable.  An ounce of prevention and all that.  The risk is relatively small but what there is can have such terrible consequences we don't need to invite it.


My wife carries a purse big enough to pack a change of cloths in. Tucked down on one side is a Crown Royal bag with a snub nose Smith and Wesson 5 shot revolver.
She carries the purse over her opposite shoulder with her arm wrapped around it. I can't take it from her....


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 31, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > As for security, I wouldn't mind concealed carry but it would add too much weight for my preferences most of the time.  I carry a teensy purse just big enough for a small wallet, my cell phone, fountain pin, lip gloss/chap stick, finger nail file.  You know all the essentials.  And I keep that concealed when I am out and about.  A shoulder purse is too tempting and too easy for thieves to grab and run and they don't care if they injure you in the process.  We are advised to not only be wary of people on foot but those who might drive by close to you and grab that shoulder strap.
> ...



We have had a number of incidents in the state though where especially thieves driving automobiles come up alongside somebody walking from their car into Walmart or the grocery store--they grab the strap of the purse and gun the car.  The strap breaks or the woman lets go or she gets dragged--a couple of dislocated shoulders, broken arms involved etc. Our personal safety instructor said one fatality.   Again we all should just be aware of our surroundings, don't trust the stranger too much, and don't make ourselves vulnerable.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 31, 2015)

Noticing only a twinge of green as the trees start putting on leaves here--flowering trees are in full bloom.  And the bird trees are blooming:


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 31, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just went out and bought a washer, drier and fridge.  The lease said the fridge (if there is one) is provided as a courtesy, not a requirement.......  Cheap bast***s.........  The earliest they can deliver it is Wednesday the 8th.  Time to get back to work.
> ...


Looks like El Paso is in a different world, got all the items at Sears for a very good price, heck the initial delivery would have been the 15th till I said I'll buy it elsewhere if that's the earliest they could do.........
Ended up taking a 2 1/2 hour nap, woke up tired and extremely irritable, allergy season.......  Had to go pick up the wife, not a pleasant experience for someone in my mood........... Pretty much my patience went right out the window.......  
The wife has Friday off (Good Friday) so we drive up to Trinidad, stay overnight in a motel, pick up a small U Haul trailer get everything we left and be back Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 31, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Yup one of the biggest deterrent to crime is situational awareness, looking at everyone and everything (not being distracted, one the phone or appear to be off in your own little world).  That way you generally remove yourself from the "easy mark" category.  Making eye contact with a possible perp who might be marking you will most always dissuade him/her as he/she now thinks you will be able to identify them.  Perps generally look for the easy mark, don't make yourself one.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 31, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 31, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


To be perfectly honest, I hate scents (allergic to most all of them) and that would make it 100 times worse.  I'm in a foul enough mood now........


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 31, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Hmmm.  Well just trying to come up with something to help.  How about a hypo allergenic teddy bear to hug?  Or hug Mrs. R?   You know me - Mama "Fix-it".  Or how about one of these little fellers?   Hypo-allergenic and fun:

://static.wixstatic.com/media/3d8890_d7a6efbe49844650b753c1ac444c8189.png_srb_p_995_445_75_22_0.50_1.20_0.00_png_srb
Teddy Bears Habibi Bear hypoallergenic Teddy Bear puppies in Wa


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 31, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Right now the wife is keeping her distance (as are the cats.......), she understands, has those days herself. 
It's easing up quite a bit, I'm no longer ready to go on a killing spree.........


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 31, 2015)

Gee, let me know if the urge returns Ringel, I got a list...


----------



## SFC Ollie (Mar 31, 2015)

Hello friends, as some know I've been pretty busy with Mrs O, in and out of the Hospital these past 4 months. She has entered end stage Liver disease, I'm going to talk with her doctors about changing her treatment to a palliative Care. There is no sense in trying to cure something that is incurable. Best for her that we treat the symptoms and make her as comfortable as possible. There are some here who can get messages to me if need be....


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 31, 2015)

^^^

Sort of helps keep one's priorities and problems straight huh?


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 31, 2015)

SFC Ollie said:


> Hello friends, as some know I've been pretty busy with Mrs O, in and out of the Hospital these past 4 months. She has entered end stage Liver disease, I'm going to talk with her doctors about changing her treatment to a palliative Care. There is no sense in trying to cure something that is incurable. Best for her that we treat the symptoms and make her as comfortable as possible. There are some here who can get messages to me if need be....


My heartfelt prayers for you and yours, that's how I lost my mom.  At least it was a painless way to go.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 31, 2015)

SFC Ollie said:


> Hello friends, as some know I've been pretty busy with Mrs O, in and out of the Hospital these past 4 months. She has entered end stage Liver disease, I'm going to talk with her doctors about changing her treatment to a palliative Care. There is no sense in trying to cure something that is incurable. Best for her that we treat the symptoms and make her as comfortable as possible. There are some here who can get messages to me if need be....



So sorry for you and Mrs. O.  I hope she is as comfortable as can be under the circumstances.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 31, 2015)

SFC Ollie said:


> Hello friends, as some know I've been pretty busy with Mrs O, in and out of the Hospital these past 4 months. She has entered end stage Liver disease, I'm going to talk with her doctors about changing her treatment to a palliative Care. There is no sense in trying to cure something that is incurable. Best for her that we treat the symptoms and make her as comfortable as possible. There are some here who can get messages to me if need be....



Oh Ollie.  I am so sorry.  Is this a fairly recent diagnosis?  My heart and prayers are with you and her and your family, and I know I will be joining in that with your many other friends here.


----------



## mdk (Mar 31, 2015)

SFC Ollie said:


> Hello friends, as some know I've been pretty busy with Mrs O, in and out of the Hospital these past 4 months. She has entered end stage Liver disease, I'm going to talk with her doctors about changing her treatment to a palliative Care. There is no sense in trying to cure something that is incurable. Best for her that we treat the symptoms and make her as comfortable as possible. There are some here who can get messages to me if need be....



I am sorry to hear this news. I will keep you and yours in my thoughts.


----------



## Sherry (Mar 31, 2015)

SFC Ollie said:


> Hello friends, as some know I've been pretty busy with Mrs O, in and out of the Hospital these past 4 months. She has entered end stage Liver disease, I'm going to talk with her doctors about changing her treatment to a palliative Care. There is no sense in trying to cure something that is incurable. Best for her that we treat the symptoms and make her as comfortable as possible. There are some here who can get messages to me if need be....



So sorry, Ollie. I hope you always remember that you have friends here to lean on if you need them.


----------



## Sherry (Mar 31, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



Don't forget your tool belt.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 1, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Chris in transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Sheila and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 1, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> As for security, I wouldn't mind concealed carry but it would add too much weight for my preferences most of the time.  I carry a teensy purse just big enough for a small wallet, my cell phone, fountain pin, lip gloss/chap stick, finger nail file.  You know all the essentials.  And I keep that concealed when I am out and about.  A shoulder purse is too tempting and too easy for thieves to grab and run and they don't care if they injure you in the process.  We are advised to not only be wary of people on foot but those who might drive by close to you and grab that shoulder strap.
> 
> I avoid shopping at night if I am alone.  And I avoid underground or dark parking garages or other places where people are more vulnerable.  An ounce of prevention and all that.  The risk is relatively small but what there is can have such terrible consequences we don't need to invite it.



Maybe I'm stupid, but I'm really not scared about such things.  I think about "what are the odds?" and they are pretty low, especially in my area.  Of course, crimes happen but not too often.  I live in a fairly small town.  I've gone for walks many times by myself at nighttime and/or early in the morning.  Do I have a false sense of security?  I don't know, but I just don't normally worry about such things.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 1, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.
> 
> And we're still keeping vigil for
> 
> ...



I've given up my job hunt for the time being.    I haven't had much luck.  Most of the jobs out there in my area are part time or temp jobs.  I've applied at a few different places and, although they were listed as being temp agencies, that is what they were.  Kind of takes the wind out of my sails.  I haven't given up entirely though.  My resume is out there on a couple of different job sites and I will start looking actively again soon.  I'm just taking a break for now.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 1, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.
> 
> And we're still keeping vigil for
> 
> ...



I had to switch computers this morning. Firefox was down so I am on my Chromebook, Acer 15. This is a great unit for watching TV since cutting the cord on cable. Great sized screen and very good speakers. Can even stream Fox News, although it is an .exe file. I need to talk to Ringel05 when he gets settled, about it all.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 1, 2015)

I won't be around posting here in the evening tonight, and maybe not tomorrow or the next night either.  I'm putting in some overtime so that I can pay my very expensive electric bill so I don't have that hanging over my head this summer.  They would like me to go on a payment plan where I pay all year, but no way.  I'm going to put in some OT and use that money to pay it off completely.  Times are tough living here in MA.  Very, very tough.  They raised our electric rates 37% this year.  It's ridiculous.  I wouldn't be surprised if Assachusetts loses some residents because of it either.  Really, the only thing keeping me here is my family.  All of my family live in this part of the country (Maine and Massachusetts mostly).


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > As for security, I wouldn't mind concealed carry but it would add too much weight for my preferences most of the time.  I carry a teensy purse just big enough for a small wallet, my cell phone, fountain pin, lip gloss/chap stick, finger nail file.  You know all the essentials.  And I keep that concealed when I am out and about.  A shoulder purse is too tempting and too easy for thieves to grab and run and they don't care if they injure you in the process.  We are advised to not only be wary of people on foot but those who might drive by close to you and grab that shoulder strap.
> ...



Well it's not about being stupid, rather about taking risks which I do when I am driving...lol. If drivers would go the speed limit I wouldn't have to take as many.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 1, 2015)

SFC Ollie said:


> Hello friends, as some know I've been pretty busy with Mrs O, in and out of the Hospital these past 4 months. She has entered end stage Liver disease, I'm going to talk with her doctors about changing her treatment to a palliative Care. There is no sense in trying to cure something that is incurable. Best for her that we treat the symptoms and make her as comfortable as possible. There are some here who can get messages to me if need be....



I don't know you, but I'm really sorry about your wife.  Must be tough.    Best wishes to you.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 1, 2015)

Well, off to Milton FL for the wife's sister's funeral. I worked until almost 5 AM so I'm a bit tired.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 1, 2015)

SFC Ollie said:


> Hello friends, as some know I've been pretty busy with Mrs O, in and out of the Hospital these past 4 months. She has entered end stage Liver disease, I'm going to talk with her doctors about changing her treatment to a palliative Care. There is no sense in trying to cure something that is incurable. Best for her that we treat the symptoms and make her as comfortable as possible. There are some here who can get messages to me if need be....




I am so sorry Ollie.  I suspected liver disease when you mentioned your wife was frequently having elevated ammonia levels a number of months ago.  

There is a lab on a comp met panel that measures something called bilirubin.  This is a direct measure of how the liver is functioning.  LFT's (liver enzymes) can show if the liver is stressed, but bilirubin will precisely indicate long term liver health.

Please have your wife's doctor explain this to both of you.  The more information you and your wife have generally the better.   

I am sorry you both are having to deal with this.  Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 1, 2015)

Here is a copy of an email I got from a business that I apparently applied for online.  Most, if not all, of the jobs in my line of work are advertised online.  You can't just go into a place and expect to fill out an application.  Everything is done online now.  Anyway, here is just another example of why job hunting online is just awful.  

Here it is:
________________________________________________________________
sorry for delay responds.

are you ready to come our office tomorrow?

if you ready then visit our company sites & fill the job form.

after fill up the form reply us  here. then i will send you our office address.


visit here - New Employee Form
_______________________________________________________________

That's it.  The End ~

AS you can see, there was no link provided, no company name given, no information at all.  I've responded to probably 100 ads on Craigs List.  I have no idea what company this is.  The person who emailed me is a person name and not a company name.  

So, I sent a polite email response asking if they had a link they could give me to fill out the application.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 1, 2015)

SFC Ollie said:


> Hello friends, as some know I've been pretty busy with Mrs O, in and out of the Hospital these past 4 months. She has entered end stage Liver disease, I'm going to talk with her doctors about changing her treatment to a palliative Care. There is no sense in trying to cure something that is incurable. Best for her that we treat the symptoms and make her as comfortable as possible. There are some here who can get messages to me if need be....



So sorry to hear Ollie.
You and your family are in our Prayers.
Please take care of yourself.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Here is a copy of an email I got from a business that I apparently applied for online.  Most, if not all, of the jobs in my line of work are advertised online.  You can't just go into a place and expect to fill out an application.  Everything is done online now.  Anyway, here is just another example of why job hunting online is just awful.
> 
> Here it is:
> ________________________________________________________________
> ...



Holy cow.  Considering the inability to punctuate, the awkward phrasing/bad English etc. I would not respond to this if they did mention a company.  Sounds like a scam to me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 1, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Well, off to Milton FL for the wife's sister's funeral. I worked until almost 5 AM so I'm a bit tired.



Safe travels Ernie and condolences to your wife.  I hate as the older we get, we say goodbye to more and more of those we love.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.
> ...



Don't give up Chris.  Just take  your job hunting as an avocation instead of a second vocation.  You network--are you on Linked In?--and just keep your ear to the ground.  People you know, don't give them the impression you want them to find you a job, but let them know if they hear of anything interesting to give you a head up.

Due to a hostile takeover of his company years ago, our son lost his management job that had become pretty much of a nightmare--Gulf coast Beaumont area.  He was a basket case at that point so he put out several dozen resumes on the internet and he and family took a 10-day vacation just so he could regroup and get back into better mental and physical condition.  So they return home and he eagerly gets to his computer.  Nothing.  Zilch.  Nada.  And he said "Shit!"  So he puts his name in with a couple of head hunters and does some free lance work for a few months just to keep from draining their bank account and one day here comes a inquiry from a company he had applied to but didn't really expect to hear from.  He follows it up the inquiry and the next thing they're moving him to the Texas Panhandle and he has a better job with far more opportunity for upward mobility, great pay and benefits, and they even bought his house in southeast Texas so he didn't have to worry about that.   It wasn't anything he had even considered doing previously and it has been great for him and his family.  And because very few people of his rank and qualifications want to live in the Texas Panhandle, he also has great job security.  

So you never know.  You don't give up.  You just settle in and wait for the right thing to show up.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 1, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Thanks Foxy!    Right now, with OT, I'm not really going to have the time to go to any interviews anyways.  I've got about an hour to kill before I start work again.  Lol.  Enough time to eat my dinner and maybe get in an argument or two on here!


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 1, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Well, off to Milton FL for the wife's sister's funeral. I worked until almost 5 AM so I'm a bit tired.



Sorry to hear, Ern.  Hope your wife and you are doing well.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 1, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a copy of an email I got from a business that I apparently applied for online.  Most, if not all, of the jobs in my line of work are advertised online.  You can't just go into a place and expect to fill out an application.  Everything is done online now.  Anyway, here is just another example of why job hunting online is just awful.
> ...



Maybe it's an application to join ISIS.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I don't know but I sure wouldn't trust it.  This afternoon I have received two--count em TWO--of those calls from heavily accented guys using bad English informing me that they are getting reports of errors from my computer.  I would put that e-mail of yours into that kind of category I think.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 1, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I could NOT believe the horrible grammar myself.  The first thing I thought was "how unprofessional!"  Not to mention the fact that they want me to fill out a "job form" but don't provide me with a link!  It's frustrating looking for a job.  I try to stay away from the temp services and the part time job.  If I'm going to quit my job, it has to be for a permanent full-time position.  That's another thing they do on Craigs List.  They advertise a job and do not state they are a temp agency.  Then when you apply for said job, they email you telling you they are a temp service.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 1, 2015)

More of the same for me today, unpacking, rearranging deck chairs on the Titanic........  Found a small box that had "Ikea pins" written on it, I'm thinking I can get the book shelves set up......  Open it up and there's the wifes glass cactus...... it was written on the opposite side I didn't look at.  Hand washed underwear and socks, can't wait for the washer and drier to arrive.  Speaking of we're using the freezer part of the fridge here as a fridge, it's the only thing that stays cool enough then tomorrow morning the Time Warner tech is supposed to be here and the mechanical guys in the afternoon to get the swamp cooler running.  Next week I'll have the pool people fill the pool and take the wifes Prius into the tint shop to have the windows professionally tinted.  Also looks like I'll have to get a screen door kit for the back slider so we can open the door without the cats getting out.  
Oh and I set up trash/recycle pick up (via the city) today so that's one more thing out of the way.


----------



## Sherry (Apr 1, 2015)

Ringel, can you imagine if you had to report to a job like your wife...what you're doing is already a full time job. Your wife is lucky to have such a capable guy to handle all of those duties...it must take a lot of stress off of her.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 1, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


Actually, that's pretty evident.  I often buy the generic Kroger brand products because the prices are lower and the quality is about the same as some of the other brand-name products.  For meat, dairy, and fresh produce (limited types), the commissary still carries things for 1/3 to 1/2 as much as FM.  Additionally, the commissary offers a lot of imported foodstuffs that cater to the "acquired" tastes of military personnel who have served overseas.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Beware complacency!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Spring is finally in the air.  In the sun, it is in the high 50s!  Woo-hoo!  Almost all the snow has melted off my patio.  Soon, I will set up my patio furniture and my umbrella.    I am VERY happy today.


Same here, it's remained above freezing for over a week.  I actually had thoughts of starting some tomatoes in the greenhouse.  I suppose I could watch the temp predictions and move them into the garage when less-than-freezing temps were expected.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 1, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> And I do appreciate AA and GW both enjoying independence and living alone.  I can't imagine that I would remarry if Hombre passes on before I do because despite being an extravert, I need my alone time too.  And I'm not sure I could find another guy as compatible about that as he is.   He and I are best friends and do stuff together, but we also give each other our space.  Even working together in the office we don't feel the need to interact every minute and each of us does our own thing without interruption.
> 
> I do like having another person in the house at night though.  It isn't that I am afraid but I just sleep better.


I had the unfortunate habit of being a serial monogamist.  I confess, I've been married 6 times and none of them lasted, for a variety of reasons.  I have finally come to the conclusion that I am not meant to be married and am quite content with my critters.  Of course, any who have paid attention to my rants about my business partner may recognize that I still experience many of the "joys" of a relationship with this fellow.  Like I've mentioned before, it would be great to marry him so I could file for divorce and property settlement the week after.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 1, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Noticing only a twinge of green as the trees start putting on leaves here--flowering trees are in full bloom.  And the bird trees are blooming:


Our pussy willows are puffing up, first sign of Spring.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 1, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Oooh!  That's right...did you bring all your kitties with you?  How are they adjusting to the change?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 1, 2015)

SFC Ollie said:


> Hello friends, as some know I've been pretty busy with Mrs O, in and out of the Hospital these past 4 months. She has entered end stage Liver disease, I'm going to talk with her doctors about changing her treatment to a palliative Care. There is no sense in trying to cure something that is incurable. Best for her that we treat the symptoms and make her as comfortable as possible. There are some here who can get messages to me if need be....


OMG Ollie!  I can only wish for the best and most comfortable outcome for both of you.  My heart goes out, and my best and most powerful wishes come your, and Mrs O's way.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.
> ...


Good luck, Chris.  Something will turn up, just be persistent.  If all else fails, maybe you should consider your own business?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I won't be around posting here in the evening tonight, and maybe not tomorrow or the next night either.  I'm putting in some overtime so that I can pay my very expensive electric bill so I don't have that hanging over my head this summer.  They would like me to go on a payment plan where I pay all year, but no way.  I'm going to put in some OT and use that money to pay it off completely.  Times are tough living here in MA.  Very, very tough.  They raised our electric rates 37% this year.  It's ridiculous.  I wouldn't be surprised if Assachusetts loses some residents because of it either.  Really, the only thing keeping me here is my family.  All of my family live in this part of the country (Maine and Massachusetts mostly).


Is there any possibility of going off-grid?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Here is a copy of an email I got from a business that I apparently applied for online.  Most, if not all, of the jobs in my line of work are advertised online.  You can't just go into a place and expect to fill out an application.  Everything is done online now.  Anyway, here is just another example of why job hunting online is just awful.
> 
> Here it is:
> ________________________________________________________________
> ...


Wow!  The written stuff appears Asian.  I work with loads of Asians and the speak the same way.  We affectionately refer to such communications as "chinglish".


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 1, 2015)

Greetings, CS!
Beginning a busy time at school.  This is the last month of the semester and I have to push it to cover everything that still needs to be addressed.  I'm actually having a blast, explaining pressure carburetors to folks who are basically clueless.  I love the look when a student finally "gets it" and understands how things work.  I know how it feels, I was there once myself.  But, I only have a few weeks left to get everything covered that I should in this class.  One of the other instructors asked me how my students were doing...this cohort has been labeled the "Teflon class" because no matter what you throw at them, it just slips off.  Funny, but the students in my class pay more attention to me than their iPhones. I'm arrogant enough to believe that they are paying more attention to me than to their social media...could I be wrong?


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 2, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Cats don't like change but they're getting along with it, starting to get back to their normal selves.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 2, 2015)

Tried going to bed an hour ago........ obviously it didn't work.......  I'll give it a while longer then try again.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 2, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Well, off to Milton FL for the wife's sister's funeral. I worked until almost 5 AM so I'm a bit tired.
> ...


7 of the 8 surviving siblings of the original 12 were there along with her last surviving son, many grandchildren and great grandchildren. She was buried right next to Daddy Jessie. Two of her sons are one plot over.
I made it back to Foley about 5:30, just in time to lose at poker and just got home at midnight.

It makes for a long day.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 2, 2015)

Well sending extra strengthening and encouraging vibes to those of you who need it.  I'm headed for my first attempt at going to bed tonight.  We'll see if it takes.  

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Chris in transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Sheila and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.





P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 2, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



I don't want to live my life in fear of becoming a crime victim, so  . . .  I don't.    I'm not afraid to go to the store by myself and just live my life.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 2, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Spring is finally in the air.  In the sun, it is in the high 50s!  Woo-hoo!  Almost all the snow has melted off my patio.  Soon, I will set up my patio furniture and my umbrella.    I am VERY happy today.
> ...



I wouldn't attempt any of that until May.  I'm pretty sure the ground underneath is still frozen.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 2, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Ha-ha!  That is just not an option for me.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 2, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I won't be around posting here in the evening tonight, and maybe not tomorrow or the next night either.  I'm putting in some overtime so that I can pay my very expensive electric bill so I don't have that hanging over my head this summer.  They would like me to go on a payment plan where I pay all year, but no way.  I'm going to put in some OT and use that money to pay it off completely.  Times are tough living here in MA.  Very, very tough.  They raised our electric rates 37% this year.  It's ridiculous.  I wouldn't be surprised if Assachusetts loses some residents because of it either.  Really, the only thing keeping me here is my family.  All of my family live in this part of the country (Maine and Massachusetts mostly).
> ...



Lol.  No, I'm poor GW.    I live in a small townhouse that I rent.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 2, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a copy of an email I got from a business that I apparently applied for online.  Most, if not all, of the jobs in my line of work are advertised online.  You can't just go into a place and expect to fill out an application.  Everything is done online now.  Anyway, here is just another example of why job hunting online is just awful.
> ...



Yes, well, I think that is kind of inappropriate to respond to an email in such a manner.  Not to mention, no link, no business name given, really no information at all.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 2, 2015)

SFC Ollie said:


> Hello friends, as some know I've been pretty busy with Mrs O, in and out of the Hospital these past 4 months. She has entered end stage Liver disease, I'm going to talk with her doctors about changing her treatment to a palliative Care. There is no sense in trying to cure something that is incurable. Best for her that we treat the symptoms and make her as comfortable as possible. There are some here who can get messages to me if need be....



Ollie, I'm so sorry to hear this news.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and Mrs. O.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 2, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  I've been up for awhile but like yesterday I didn't dare get on line before I had finished some essential chores.  We seem to be entering more springlike temps in the high 60's to low 70's the next ten days or so.  It has been more like summer recently.  I prefer the cooler temps.

More banana bread on the schedule today.  We intentionally let bananas get overripe just for that purpose.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 2, 2015)

Hey Folks, I sent a pm to Noomi about a week ago.  I haven't heard anything.  I truly hope she is doing okay.  Glad to see Foxy put her on the vigil list.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 2, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Hey Folks, I sent a pm to Noomi about a week ago.  I haven't heard anything.  I truly hope she is doing okay.  Glad to see Foxy put her on the vigil list.



She's been on the vigil list for weeks now WQ. And I hope she's okay too.  I do hope you hear from her.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm up!
One cup of coffee and near functional.
The wife is off to the beach with 2 of my bar maids and I have the day to myself.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 2, 2015)

The Time Warner guy was here this morning so we now have internet, phone and TV, no more having to tether off the cell phones.  Sent the Comcast equipment back, yup UPS Stores and Comcast have a set up for that.  Called Comcast and canceled though here it will be a moot point as Comcast is buying Time Warner, they say I'll get a refund.  The mechanical guys are busy making the swamp cooler work and I just picked up a screen door for the patio door, now I can leave that open an let lots of air in if I want to.  However, don't know what's in bloom down here but I'm dealing with some serious sinus issues, not good..........  
Tomorrow morning one more trip up to Trinidad, stay overnight in a hotel and pick up the trailer in the morning then load the rest of the stuff.  Then we'll have to head home to El Paso.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 2, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> I'm up!
> One cup of coffee and near functional.
> The wife is off to the beach with 2 of my bar maids and I have the day to myself.


Wait a minute, ain't you the one who's supposed to go to the beach with the bar maids......


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 2, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I'm up!
> ...


Thursday is my day off. 

Well so much for a day off...
I heard this morning that we would be having folks over for dinner next Thursday. Max and Jim want to shoot that 2 pound Tannerite target, so, I fired up the tractor and repaired a few wash-outs on the way up to the rifle range. I even cut in a short cut that will take 200 yards off the walk for Max.

He'll thank me later.

I moved 50 or 60 yards of dirt and clay and graded about 150 yards of access road.
Crap! Just finished cleaning coffee off my keyboard.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 2, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Too much coffee makes you jittery!


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 2, 2015)

Need more coffee!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 2, 2015)

Banana bread is in the oven.  Shortly I'll make the casserole that goes into the oven just as soon as the banana bread comes out.   Trying to decide of a tasty side to go with the casserole.  Or maybe make open face enchiladas instead of the casserole?  Hmmm.   Decisions decisions.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 2, 2015)

Was sitting here thinking it was getting uncomfortably warm in the oven when Mrs. Baird (our resident ghost) came in and left the front door open per usual.  Instant cooling.  I love it!   I'll sweep the leaves out of the foyer later.  Really windy this afternoon.

Got tickled reading the alerts from our local TV weather page--warned us of 30 foot winds gusting to 45 or 50.   Whoever typed that out must be from the coast.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 2, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Was sitting here thinking it was getting uncomfortably warm in the oven when Mrs. Baird (our resident ghost) came in and left the front door open per usual.  Instant cooling.  I love it!   I'll sweep the leaves out of the foyer later.  Really windy this afternoon.
> 
> Got tickled reading the alerts from our local TV weather page--warned us of 30 foot winds gusting to 45 or 50.   Whoever typed that out must be from the coast.


That's a tall wind, even for the Gulf Coast!


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


No such thing as too much coffee.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 2, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Banana bread is in the oven.  Shortly I'll make the casserole that goes into the oven just as soon as the banana bread comes out.   Trying to decide of a tasty side to go with the casserole.  Or maybe make open face enchiladas instead of the casserole?  Hmmm.   Decisions decisions.


The wife called around 11:30 wanted left over rotisserie chicken for lunch.  Made a stir fry out of it, she was happy.
The mechanical guys showed up soon after she went back to work, an hour and a half later the swamp cooler is running, Carlos had set it for 70 degrees, I ran it up to 76, yup the swamp cooler is connected to the duct work and runs off a thermostat.  
Picked up a patio (sliding) door screen for $59+ tax, 8.25% tax (city, county & state) but no state income tax.  Had it installed just in time for Carlos to turn on the swamp cooler.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 2, 2015)

Oh and Carlos is back, about a half hour ago I noticed lots of water coming off the roof, not good.  Carlos just arrived, one of the techs over tightened a water connection to the swamp cooler and cracked it, he's fixing it now. 
Unpacking is sorta fun as much of what we have has been in storage for about three years now, kinda like Christmas in April.......


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


While I refrain from living in fear of becoming a victim of "localized" crime, I am very, very apprehensive at how things are going nationally and internationally right now.  'Nough said...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


The greenhouse might be OK, as long as I pay attention to the forecasts and move the pots as appropriate.  The garden is still quite solid and may require some patience.  I plan on direct-sowing mangle beets and potatoes again this year.  I do wish my partner would leave his "fan club" of goats in their pens instead of letting them run the place, including my garden.  Nightshades are safe from goats, but brassicas are quite desirable to goats.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Sorry. I'm not that well-off, either.  Off-grid in Alaska is a symbol of that status.  Means you have no access to the expensive amenities available where civilized people live.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 2, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



My utilities are the REASON why I'm poor.  Lol.  But I have no options to be "off grid."  I don't own any property and I rent.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I love being off-grid, I pay for my initial investment.  I had the local power company come out when I bought my place, they gave me an estimate of about $90,000 to run wire out so that I'd have the privilege of paying a monthly fee for their services...screw that!!  I can install a substantial wind/solar system for less than $5,000 now.  And no monthly bills!


----------



## Sherry (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 2, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Chris in transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Sheila and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Sherry (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## peach174 (Apr 3, 2015)

Morning All !
Happy Good Friday
Everyone have a great Easter Weekend.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 3, 2015)

Friday morning smile


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 3, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  Looking at Facebook posts this morning by friends and family in Kansas who are cleaning up after last night's storms.  Lots of damage, power outages, etc.  They had to cancel school in Wichita today.  No report of tornadic activity but the damage in several counties is what you would expect from a small tornado.  We need the rain here--they needed it there too--but we sure don't need all the other stuff that sometimes accompanies it in that part of the world.

So it's Good Friday yet again.  Some of the world is watching with some trepidation because the third blood moon in a short time happens again in the morning, and some think this could be ushering in end times - yet again.  So if you have anything yucky to do, you might want to hold off a couple of days.  It might not be necessary to do at all.

Was look at the Weather.com most recent drought map.  I was surprised that it isn't any worse than it is in our area, was not surprised how bad it is in California, but was surprised after epic snows in the northeast and the Biblical proportion rains Ernie sometimes reports in his area,  both areas are having drought?   Drought in that part of the world must mean something very different than it does in ours.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 3, 2015)

And today I am reading that the NFL has decided that the extra point after a touchdown is too automatic and they want to change it?  What do you think?  Sacrilege?  Or a good thing?


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 3, 2015)

Leave the game alone. I'm still smarting over the DH in baseball.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 3, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> And today I am reading that the NFL has decided that the extra point after a touchdown is too automatic and they want to change it?  What do you think?  Sacrilege?  Or a good thing?



It depends on the change.  One proposal is just to move the kick back to the 15 yard line.  I'd have no problem with that, it just means it wouldn't be quite automatic.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 3, 2015)

It's Good Friday.  Went to Mass at noon.  Hope everybody has a nice Easter season.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 3, 2015)

Made it to Trinidad with no problem.  The wife actually drove the truck for a couple of hours which is weird cause she hates driving large vehicles.  It was good for me cause I slept most of that time.  Obviously we didn't plan this out well in terms of clothing, the wife didn't bring shoes (just sandals) and I only brought shorts and t-shirts.......  it was in the 50s and windy when we arrived and going down into the 30s tonight.  Stopped by pet rescue thrift and found a hoodie that fit then we went to Wally World for some other things we needed, the wife decided to wear my extra pair of socks instead of buying new shoes and I picked up sweat pants.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 4, 2015)

it's amazing we haven't destroyed ourselves yet.  looks like we are trying hard though.

Overpopulation overconsumption in pictures Global Development Professionals Network The Guardian


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 4, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I don't live in fear either.Never have, which is why my life has been adventurous. I _do_ live in wisdom, as I define that.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 4, 2015)

Spoonman said:


> it's amazing we haven't destroyed ourselves yet.  looks like we are trying hard though.
> 
> Overpopulation overconsumption in pictures Global Development Professionals Network The Guardian



Hey Spoonie, how good to see you.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 4, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Made it to Trinidad with no problem.  The wife actually drove the truck for a couple of hours which is weird cause she hates driving large vehicles.  It was good for me cause I slept most of that time.  Obviously we didn't plan this out well in terms of clothing, the wife didn't bring shoes (just sandals) and I only brought shorts and t-shirts.......  it was in the 50s and windy when we arrived and going down into the 30s tonight.  Stopped by pet rescue thrift and found a hoodie that fit then we went to Wally World for some other things we needed, the wife decided to wear my extra pair of socks instead of buying new shoes and I picked up sweat pants.



lol...boy youse guys are surely having an adventure...lol.  Poor wife....all those challenges AND starting a new job!!!!  Gads....she _must_ have some grit!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 4, 2015)

Spoonman said:


> it's amazing we haven't destroyed ourselves yet.  looks like we are trying hard though.
> 
> Overpopulation overconsumption in pictures Global Development Professionals Network The Guardian



Hey Spoonie.  So happy you stopped by today.  Been missing you.

Sometimes I feel overpopulated and hemmed in while negotiating Albuquerque rush hour traffic or trying to find a parking place at Walmart or the hospital--and its much worse in places like St. Louis or Dallas/Fort Worth--but then I can get out and drive the 100 miles from Vaughn to Roswell NM in which there is absolutely nothing--not even any visible ranch houses--just open rolling countryside dotted with a few cattle and antelope and endless sky.  And I think it's all okay.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 4, 2015)

Good morning everybody.

Thoughts are with the Ringels on their return trip to El Paso today.  They stay on the vigil list until the new appliances are delivered and they are fully moved in and settled and once again feel 'normal' whatever that is for them.  But today the thoughts are all for health, safe travels, and strength for endurance.

Hope all are having a good Easter weekend.  We are having beautiful weather here though intermittantly have more wind than I like.  Wind is a fact of life in the springtime for us though.  At least we aren't having the 80 and 90 mph winds that ravaged south central Kansas night before last.  Some of the folks are still digging out of that.

But for us, Hombre is out spraying the early weeds poking up and I will get around shortly and get my chores out of the way.  Life is pretty good today.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 4, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Here is a copy of an email I got from a business that I apparently applied for online.  Most, if not all, of the jobs in my line of work are advertised online.  You can't just go into a place and expect to fill out an application.  Everything is done online now.  Anyway, here is just another example of why job hunting online is just awful.
> 
> Here it is:
> ________________________________________________________________
> ...



You realize that someone just wants your address and social security number right?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 4, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a copy of an email I got from a business that I apparently applied for online.  Most, if not all, of the jobs in my line of work are advertised online.  You can't just go into a place and expect to fill out an application.  Everything is done online now.  Anyway, here is just another example of why job hunting online is just awful.
> ...



That was my first thought too.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 4, 2015)

We just got back home (El Paso, home is where the cats are......) about 15 minutes ago, she drove again for a while with the trailer attached to the back, surprise, surprise!  Actually think she's getting used to it.  Got all the stuff out of the back seat, it's a quad cab, and have to take the patio table out of the back of the truck, the trailer has a lock on it, we'll empty it tomorrow.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 5, 2015)

Glad you're home safe and sound Ringel.  In another few days we will hope everything will be pretty much back to normal.

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Chris in transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Sheila and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 5, 2015)

Happy Easter, everybody!  Got up very early to watch the Pope give the Mass in Rome this morning.  Have had my coffee and am all gussied up ready to go to Mass in about 30 minutes.  Mrs. BBD is upstairs getting dressed.  Taco, and the other two dogs have been outside and are now back inside sleeping soundly.  They didn't bark last night so I guess the Easter Bunny didn't come hopping around here.  Don't see any eggs laying around anywhere.  I guess he passed us by!


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 5, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.
> 
> Thoughts are with the Ringels on their return trip to El Paso today.  They stay on the vigil list until the new appliances are delivered and they are fully moved in and settled and once again feel 'normal' whatever that is for them.  But today the thoughts are all for health, safe travels, and strength for endurance.
> 
> ...


As I assume is usual with rental homes we have to maintain the lawn, small grassy area but a huge gravel front and two side yards, gonna have to order barrels of agent orange..........
They do have some strange rules here, maybe it this management company, but supposedly if we switch out the existing cruddy shower heads with our good ones ours then becomes property of the owner......... not......... same with door knobs, etc.  Oh and we're not supposed to take any doors off the frames, yeah right.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 5, 2015)

Ugh, it's definitely spring.  I had a tick on me this morning.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 5, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ugh, it's definitely spring.  I had a tick on me this morning.



Well I certainly hope you dispatched it appropriately and quickly.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 5, 2015)

And good morning to all.  It is a glorious beautiful morning in Albuquerque and I extend a HAPPY EASTER and wishes for a great day to all.  Hombre and I will be off to the early service and brunch shortly.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 5, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.
> ...



I can't stand that Property Management company. I hope you keep the bad stuff you are planning to replace, and when you leave there, reinstall it all, taking the new things you buy with you. It is a hassle, I  know, and you may not even need it, where you are going.  Principle trumps thievery.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 5, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> And good morning to all.  It is a glorious beautiful morning in Albuquerque and I extend a HAPPY EASTER and wishes for a great day to all.  Hombre and I will be off to the early service and brunch shortly.



Aww, sweetie, thank you for the lovely image and Easter greetings. What a cute little avie you have there, also. 

A great post!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 5, 2015)

Spoonman said:


> it's amazing we haven't destroyed ourselves yet.  looks like we are trying hard though.
> 
> Overpopulation overconsumption in pictures Global Development Professionals Network The Guardian





Good to see you again, bro!


----------



## Swagger (Apr 5, 2015)

Check-out this job advert from way back when men were men:


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 5, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Oh don't worry, we'll keep the old sh*t and put it back on when we leave, if we don't end up staying and buy the house.  I figure it needs at least $40,000 worth of work probably closer to $60k and that's with me doing some of it or acting as my own contractor and subbing out all the heavy work so that would probably drop the price below $120k.   I'd have a building inspector and an adjuster look at it together.


----------



## Sherry (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 5, 2015)

Exhausted, Organized the garage, somewhat, unloaded the trailer and did a few other things.  Biggest issue is the allergen count is high, been fighting it all day, the wife gave up the fight early and laid down, got almost nothing done.  I could take a loooong nap right now but I'm fighting it as best as possible.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 5, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Chris in transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Sheila and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.





P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 6, 2015)

Nobody's up yet in America huh ! So it is up to me to wish you a happy Easter Monday.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 6, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Nobody's up yet in America huh ! So it is up to me to wish you a happy Easter Monday.


Happy Easter Monday!!

(Or was that Happy Full Easter Monty?)


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 6, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody's up yet in America huh ! So it is up to me to wish you a happy Easter Monday.
> ...



Hi, so you are awake. How are you settling into your new house?


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 6, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Awake is a loosely applied application in my case.......  Thinking this s gonna be a 5 pot coffee day.......
Slowly settling in, the next few days will mostly be running errands, waiting for things to be delivered and people to fix more things while (hopefully) getting much more unpacked and organized. 
How are you this morning?


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 6, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


_Its already afternoon here. I don't do mornings._


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 6, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


See, that's what ya get for living over there........


----------



## peach174 (Apr 6, 2015)

Morning !
I hope everyone had a great Easter weekend.
Mondays grin


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 6, 2015)

Good morning all.  I slept in after an unusually short night the night before, and feel much more like having Monday.  A moderately busy day on the calendar but nothing I really dread so life is good.  So is the Coffee.  Wishing everybody a good week.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 6, 2015)

It's spring break for the little one.  She's been staying up late the past couple of days since there's no school.  Slept in my bed last night because it isn't a school night.  Now she's sucking on a piece of ice (she likes that for some reason) before we go next door to play.

Unfortunately, I seem to have gotten a little sick.  Hopefully it's not too bad and she doesn't get really sick.


----------



## Swagger (Apr 6, 2015)

It's officially spring time, and I smelt the first barbecues on the way home this evening.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 6, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Hey I think I like that.  I think I'll stop doing mornings too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 6, 2015)

I was looking back over my threads and posts looking for a specific link and was amazed at how many of those threads and posts I have absolutely no recollection of making.  It's a little scary actually. . . .


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 6, 2015)

Our daughter called this past week and is the proud owner of four free range laying hens that are sufficient to keep her supplied with the few eggs she needs.  (The free range is between her back yard and the next door neighbor who has another four chickens.)  She has always had an eye for good looking chickens but has never owned any I don't believe.

Nor has our son who I still remember when we were considering moving to a farm near the little town where we lived, at age five he puffed up and indignantly pronounced:  "I'll tell you one thing.  If we move to a farm you're going to get me a horse or a chicken."   We agreed.

And then today he posts this with the caption:  "The joys of a free range chicken":


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 6, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I am a night owl. I used to stay up until 3 or 4 am posting on another American web site. It is now extinct and I don't stay up so late any more but I still don't get up early.


----------



## Sherry (Apr 6, 2015)

The below video is me, except that I'm not a black man.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 6, 2015)

Pretty much ran errands all morning into the afternoon, got a little more done with unpacking and putting the office desk and a couple of other pieces of furniture together and the pool is almost full, not much longer.  Wednesday the pool company will com by. clean, get the equipment running and add chemicals.  Told them to toss a couple of spent nuclear rods in, that should sterilize the water..........


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 6, 2015)

Sherry said:


> The below video is me, except that I'm not a black man.


Don't know why people have such issues with folding fitted sheets, it's easy.
Last night it was in the upper 50s, the wife was complaining it was cold, tonight in the lower 70s and she was complaining it was cold, by the end of summer she'll be pulling a Sherry and screaming for an arctic parka when it hits 60.........


----------



## Sherry (Apr 6, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > The below video is me, except that I'm not a black man.
> ...



I'm pretty sure that you can get hypothermia at 60 degrees.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 6, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


Especially when the summers one experiences hits 112 in the shade...........  Good thing the pool's filled.......


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 6, 2015)

Sherry said:


> The below video is me, except that I'm not a black man.



And the damn things always get other items stuck inside the corners in the dryer, so that you have wet spots!  

I don't get that upset with folding them, but it IS annoying.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 7, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  Here we are back at hump day already--seems just yesterday that it was Easter Sunday.  The days go by so fast.

As for fitted sheets, we just use the same set on each bed until they are so worn we replace them.  That way you take them off the bed, wash them, put them right back on the bed and you never have to fold them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 7, 2015)

I concur with Mrs. R and Sherry on dangerous cold though.  At 70 degrees, Hombre is in a short sleeved tee and turns on the ceiling fan here in the office.  I'm in long sleeves with a fleece jacket over that and running the little desk heater next to the computer.

But I still feel better in cooler weather than I do in the worst heat of summer.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 7, 2015)

Morning !
Tuesdays grin


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 7, 2015)

I wonder if it is just because I'm older now that my pet peeves annoy me more?  Our church starts with about 25 minutes to a half hour of worship.  Used to we started out standing for the first couple of songs, then the worship leader would sit us down for the rest of the service.  And it was good for those who can't easily stand for a half hour.  Now they encourage those who want to remain standing to do so which means the rest of us are looking at somebody's butt for 15-20 minutes, can't see the stage, can't see the words to the songs projected above the stage.  I've tried all sorts of attitude adjustment exercises, but it still annoys the dickens out of me.  

Another pet peeve is the current generation who took the melody out of music. Now it is almost all sung within a single discordant octive and unimaginative repetitious lyrics smothered with raucus drum and other accompainment--absolutely nothing to latch on to as a memorable melody that you want to hum later on.  Was watching The Voice after the game last night and could really only enjoy two or three songs taken from earlier generations that were still producing music.

Oh well, neither affects world peace so I just have to figure this too shall pass.

And how about that game last night huh?  Disappointing that the Badgers lost in the end but they sure gave Duke all they could handle.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 7, 2015)

A man who lives on the tenth floor takes the elevator down to the first floor every morning and goes to work. In the evening, when he comes back; on a rainy day, or if there are other people in the elevator, he usually goes to his floor directly. Otherwise, he goes to the seventh floor and walks up the remaining three flights of stairs to his apartment.
Can you explain why he doesn't go all the way to the tenth floor every day?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 7, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> I was looking back over my threads and posts looking for a specific link and was amazed at how many of those threads and posts I have absolutely no recollection of making.  It's a little scary actually. . . .


Nah, not really...at least I hope not.  'Cause I find the same thing happens to me, too.  Especially when I'm more active on the board, that's when I tend to lose track.
Any ways...a great, good morning to you, Foxy!
(And the rest of the CS, too!)


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 7, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Our daughter called this past week and is the proud owner of four free range laying hens that are sufficient to keep her supplied with the few eggs she needs.  (The free range is between her back yard and the next door neighbor who has another four chickens.)  She has always had an eye for good looking chickens but has never owned any I don't believe.
> 
> Nor has our son who I still remember when we were considering moving to a farm near the little town where we lived, at age five he puffed up and indignantly pronounced:  "I'll tell you one thing.  If we move to a farm you're going to get me a horse or a chicken."   We agreed.
> 
> And then today he posts this with the caption:  "The joys of a free range chicken":


Looks like a pony is in order to help that hen range freely.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 7, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Pretty much ran errands all morning into the afternoon, got a little more done with unpacking and putting the office desk and a couple of other pieces of furniture together and the pool is almost full, not much longer.  Wednesday the pool company will com by. clean, get the equipment running and add chemicals.  Told them to toss a couple of spent nuclear rods in, that should sterilize the water..........


I missed where you mentioned the pool before.  Dang, that's going to be nice.  Most of the year, you'll be able to use it.  Seems like you might have gotten into some nice digs.  I wish you and the Mrs. all the best, enjoy your new home.  If I ever get down that way (I have an Aunt and cousin who live in EP), I'll buy y'all a cup of joe at your favorite watering hole.  Now, don't get too excited because I don't leave AK often.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 7, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Our daughter called this past week and is the proud owner of four free range laying hens that are sufficient to keep her supplied with the few eggs she needs.  (The free range is between her back yard and the next door neighbor who has another four chickens.)  She has always had an eye for good looking chickens but has never owned any I don't believe.
> 
> Nor has our son who I still remember when we were considering moving to a farm near the little town where we lived, at age five he puffed up and indignantly pronounced:  "I'll tell you one thing.  If we move to a farm you're going to get me a horse or a chicken."   We agreed.
> 
> And then today he posts this with the caption:  "The joys of a free range chicken":


Our lone chicken, who hadn't laid a damned egg since October was about to be accompanied by dumplings.
Daily visits to the coop had gotten to be a fruitless boor so she would get a visit from time to time more or less to size her up for a pot.
Yesterday, I walked down to the coop and muttered "Last chance".
There were 4 eggs.

I think I've gotten someone to deliver the gravel I need for my boccie court. Should have 6 yards this week to spread over a 12 x 60 foot area and some to fill in a few washed out areas of the pathway to the court.
Improving the access up to the rifle range revealed an area with a LOT of red clay. It shouldn't be a problem to get the 6 yards I need for the top surface of the court. I may just get this thing done this year.

I've been looking at silk screening equipment and heat transfer presses the last few days. Realistically, the investment to print my own shirts will be > $1,000 and hardly worth what I would make off shirts unless I was to do shirts on the side in my nonexistent spare time.
I have a quote on the way from a local company.
Here's the art I've made up for the back:


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 7, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> I wonder if it is just because I'm older now that my pet peeves annoy me more?  Our church starts with about 25 minutes to a half hour of worship.  Used to we started out standing for the first couple of songs, then the worship leader would sit us down for the rest of the service.  And it was good for those who can't easily stand for a half hour.  Now they encourage those who want to remain standing to do so which means the rest of us are looking at somebody's butt for 15-20 minutes, can't see the stage, can't see the words to the songs projected above the stage.  I've tried all sorts of attitude adjustment exercises, but it still annoys the dickens out of me.
> 
> Another pet peeve is the current generation who took the melody out of music. Now it is almost all sung within a single discordant octive and unimaginative repetitious lyrics smothered with raucus drum and other accompainment--absolutely nothing to latch on to as a memorable melody that you want to hum later on.  Was watching The Voice after the game last night and could really only enjoy two or three songs taken from earlier generations that were still producing music.
> 
> ...


While it is nice to ponder that some people wish to demonstrate their reverence by remaining on their feet, I agree that it isn't always comfortable, or feasible, for some others to do so.  Maybe if you could persuade the pastor to designate some of the front pews as "seated"?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 7, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Our daughter called this past week and is the proud owner of four free range laying hens that are sufficient to keep her supplied with the few eggs she needs.  (The free range is between her back yard and the next door neighbor who has another four chickens.)  She has always had an eye for good looking chickens but has never owned any I don't believe.
> ...


Nice artwork!  As a DIY fanatic, I understand why you might want to make your own shirts.  But, like you, I just don't have enough time to DIY everything.  I do like to find decently priced bargains, though.  Two sources of building materials locally are the Habitat for Humanity Restore Store, where they sell donated used or surplus stuff.  I've gotten Kaehrs oak flooring, some beautiful tiles for my kitchen, kitchen cabinets, and loads of glues, pastes, grouts, and window shades for my place.  Our Lowe's here also feature cull racks for lumber.  Sure, you usually get a few dude pieces, but for the most part, there's not a lot wrong with the lots they sell for pennies on the dollar.  And anything that is unusable for construction goes into the stove for heat.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 7, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Our daughter called this past week and is the proud owner of four free range laying hens that are sufficient to keep her supplied with the few eggs she needs.  (The free range is between her back yard and the next door neighbor who has another four chickens.)  She has always had an eye for good looking chickens but has never owned any I don't believe.
> ...



Great logo Ernie.  Did you design that yourself?  If so, you have a real talent and maybe could make some serious side money designing and silk screening shirts.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 7, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if it is just because I'm older now that my pet peeves annoy me more?  Our church starts with about 25 minutes to a half hour of worship.  Used to we started out standing for the first couple of songs, then the worship leader would sit us down for the rest of the service.  And it was good for those who can't easily stand for a half hour.  Now they encourage those who want to remain standing to do so which means the rest of us are looking at somebody's butt for 15-20 minutes, can't see the stage, can't see the words to the songs projected above the stage.  I've tried all sorts of attitude adjustment exercises, but it still annoys the dickens out of me.
> ...



We explained to the ministerial staff the issues--especially our "Senior Saints" who run about age 60 to 90+ and a number of younger folks often have physical issues that makes standing for long periods very uncomfortable or impossible.  But I guess we got overruled so no change was made.  It would help if they would just suggest those who want to stand take the back pews or move to the outer edges of the seating, but we haven't figured out any way to suggest that without seeming like crochety old complainers.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 7, 2015)

Finally just got back from having the wife's Prius window tinting done.  When they were done they told me the battery had died and wanted to know how to jump start it, good thing we had the manual.......
Picked up a soda and dropped it off with the wife then stopped by the Toyota service shop on the way home, they checked the battery and a few other things, said everything was good that the guys doing the window tinting probably had a fan running and of course all the doors open and that ran the battery down, took a couple of hours, dropped it at 11am and they were done at 2 pm.  Also had them install "The Screen", a accordion sun screen for the front windshield that stays attached to the front passenger side and hooks on the drivers side when extended, no more digging around the back for the fold out windshield sun screen.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 7, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> A man who lives on the tenth floor takes the elevator down to the first floor every morning and goes to work. In the evening, when he comes back; on a rainy day, or if there are other people in the elevator, he usually goes to his floor directly. Otherwise, he goes to the seventh floor and walks up the remaining three flights of stairs to his apartment.
> Can you explain why he doesn't go all the way to the tenth floor every day?



Nobody wants to tackle this?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 7, 2015)

Does anybody know how I can turn on the bb code editor here?


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 7, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Thanks!

We have a re store here too and I have gotten some good bargains. Unfortunately, Lowe's doesn't have a cull rack here, nor does the Home de Pot.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 7, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I took elements off of our professionally designed logo and added the address. Had to modify a lot to get it into shape to print.

I've designed art for shirts and embroidered patches before. Never really tried to make money at it, but I do consider myself pretty decent at computer generated graphics.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 7, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Does anybody know how I can turn on the bb code editor here?


Top right of reply box, the button with the wrench on it.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 7, 2015)

When done, there will be a "Use Rich Text Editor" link below the reply box to the left.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 7, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Does anybody know how I can turn on the bb code editor here?
> ...



But that's the problem.  I don't get any buttons of any kind on the reply box if I use Chrome or Firefox or IE.  Nothing.  Zilch.  Nada.  It's all there, however, if I log in on AOL.  Very frustrating.  On the box I'm typing on now there is no way to add quotes or bold or indent. . . nothing unless I manually add the coding.  Log in from AOL though and it all shows up plain as day.

And did they take away our informative and funny buttons?  All I can do is thank folks now.  And I'm not seeing the thanks given stat any more either?


----------



## alan1 (Apr 7, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > A man who lives on the tenth floor takes the elevator down to the first floor every morning and goes to work. In the evening, when he comes back; on a rainy day, or if there are other people in the elevator, he usually goes to his floor directly. Otherwise, he goes to the seventh floor and walks up the remaining three flights of stairs to his apartment.
> ...


The man is short and can't reach the button for the 10th floor.
If other people are on the elevator he asks them to push the button for the 10th floor, if it has been raining he has an umbrella and uses the umbrella to push the button he normally can't reach.
This scenario only works if the elevator floor buttons are placed in reverse order.  Typically, the buttons are numerically placed left to right and top to bottom so it is more likely that he would be challenged to get down to the first floor, not challenged to get up to the 10th floor.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 7, 2015)

alan1 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Very good.  Except all the elevators around here do have "one" at the bottom and the highest numbered floors at the top.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## alan1 (Apr 7, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > A man who lives on the tenth floor takes the elevator down to the first floor every morning and goes to work. In the evening, when he comes back; on a rainy day, or if there are other people in the elevator, he usually goes to his floor directly. Otherwise, he goes to the seventh floor and walks up the remaining three flights of stairs to his apartment.
> ...


Here is another elevator challenge.

A high rise office building with 60 floors has six elevators.  Each elevator holds 25 people.  During morning work arrival time, during going to and returning from lunch, and during end of day leaving time the elevators are highly used and highly inefficient
Examples:
I arrive at work in the morning and get on the elevator, I work on the 50th floor.  The other 24 people on the elevator each work on floors 2 through 25 thus causing the elevator to stop on each floor from 2 to 25, then ride with only one passenger from floor 25 to 50.  The first 24 stops are painfully slow.
At lunch and when going home, 25 of us get on the elevator on the 50th floor.  On the way down, the elevator stops at every floor because others have pushed a button to catch the downward elevator, but there is no room (the elevator doesn't know it is full).  Each stop is painfully slow.

How can you make the elevators more efficient?


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 7, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I can't help you with the AOL thing....

Yes. The agree, informative and funny buttons disappeared this morning. Hadn't noticed the thanks given stat missing.

I HATE change.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 7, 2015)

Sherry said:


> The below video is me, except that I'm not a black man.



I was pretty sure you were white...


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 7, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Try leaving your t shirt on next time....


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 7, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Apparently we are at least allowed to like things still.  Mandatory indifference is on the way...


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 7, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > A man who lives on the tenth floor takes the elevator down to the first floor every morning and goes to work. In the evening, when he comes back; on a rainy day, or if there are other people in the elevator, he usually goes to his floor directly. Otherwise, he goes to the seventh floor and walks up the remaining three flights of stairs to his apartment.
> ...



I was thinking there was a connecting walkway to a parking garage on the tenth floor?


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 7, 2015)

alan1 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Allow twelve people on the elevator....


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 7, 2015)

alan1 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


For Foxy's problem, the man is a midget and can't reach the 10th floor button. If there are others in the car, he asks them to push the 10 button. If it's raining, he uses his umbrella to push it.

Your problem requires express elevators. I would start with one that stops at 20 40 and 60.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 7, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> I wonder if it is just because I'm older now that my pet peeves annoy me more?  Our church starts with about 25 minutes to a half hour of worship.  Used to we started out standing for the first couple of songs, then the worship leader would sit us down for the rest of the service.  And it was good for those who can't easily stand for a half hour.  Now they encourage those who want to remain standing to do so which means the rest of us are looking at somebody's butt for 15-20 minutes, can't see the stage, can't see the words to the songs projected above the stage.  I've tried all sorts of attitude adjustment exercises, but it still annoys the dickens out of me.
> 
> Another pet peeve is the current generation who took the melody out of music. Now it is almost all sung within a single discordant octive and unimaginative repetitious lyrics smothered with raucus drum and other accompainment--absolutely nothing to latch on to as a memorable melody that you want to hum later on.  Was watching The Voice after the game last night and could really only enjoy two or three songs taken from earlier generations that were still producing music.
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure that, as with so many things, people have had the same thoughts about music as you have.  I don't doubt that a lot of the same kinds of complaints were made about the disco era, the beginning of rock n roll, hell, people may have said the same about famous composers like Bach or Beethoven.   Besides, I really think your complaint is more about the most popular music; people are still out there making all kinds of music, almost surely including something similar to the types you enjoy.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 7, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Too bad.  Once upon a time, long ago, when I was a mere whipper-snapper, we had a Saturday night "rock-mass".  Said service featured young musically-inclined parishioners and attracted young people.  We often attended subsequent to fund raising events, including car washing.  We were often wet, dirty, and disheveled.  Unfortunately, our appearance offended more upstanding members of the congregation.  
I guess what I am trying to say is...there are ways to compromise, hopefully, such compromise may be found among you.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 7, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Home Depot doesn't have  cull rack here, either.  Lowes does.  I've gotten a lot of good lumber buying their discards.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 7, 2015)

alan1 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


My experience indicates that certain elevators serve certain floors.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 7, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > The below video is me, except that I'm not a black man.
> ...


Yeah, like white people can fold fitted sheets any better!!


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 8, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> A man who lives on the tenth floor takes the elevator down to the first floor every morning and goes to work. In the evening, when he comes back; on a rainy day, or if there are other people in the elevator, he usually goes to his floor directly. Otherwise, he goes to the seventh floor and walks up the remaining three flights of stairs to his apartment.
> Can you explain why he doesn't go all the way to the tenth floor every day?



 He probably needs the exercise !  I have to go to the doctors today to get my prescription and I have to get a lift up 7 floors. I don't have the energy to climb the stairs up 7 floors or I would do it. Because the lifts are small and they do not appear to have any ventilation. So I worry that there will be a power cut, and I will be trapped and run out of air.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 8, 2015)

Morning !

Wednesdays smile


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 8, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  And happy hump day. . .again.  I mentioned that yesterday because yesterday was Wednesday all day to me--and not one of you questioned it.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 8, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  And happy hump day. . .again.  I mentioned that yesterday because yesterday was Wednesday all day to me--and not one of you questioned it.



Thank you, Foxy, and a very _good morning_ to you, as well.  I wasn't here yesterday so I missed those posts, not that I would have corrected you in public, rather a PM, maybe, if I thought, you thought, yesterday was Wednesday. I am sure glad it wasn't as I don't look forward to Thursdays. Yesterday was a very prolific day for me.  Many good things came together.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 8, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  And happy hump day. . .again.  I mentioned that yesterday because yesterday was Wednesday all day to me--and not one of you questioned it.
> ...



Glad to hear you had a good day AA.  And trust me, I would not be offended if somebody pointed out to me that I had my days mixed up.  Sometimes if people didn't point out what I have mixed up, there wouldn't be anything to talk about at all.  

What's wrong with Thursdays?  My only beef with Thursday is that if Project Runway isn't in season, there's nothing on TV.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 8, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Foxy wrote: _ And trust me, I would not be offended if somebody pointed out to me that I had my days mixed up._

I would have done it that way, because it mattered to me, not presuming anyone else.

Thursdays, I have an obligation I don't look forward to, so I am glad it happens at night, for I have the good things of the day, to make the burden, lighter.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 8, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  And happy hump day. . .again.  I mentioned that yesterday because yesterday was Wednesday all day to me--and not one of you questioned it.



I thought you would have got it when I put up Tuesday's smile with at big grin.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 8, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Well, since cutting the cord on cable, I watch the shows I missed on other nights, on one of my two Chromebooks, with a 15 inch screen. Very good speakers, too. It is amazing how many of the shows I like are on YouTube, and without commercials. ( not that I expect all this wonderment to stay this way )

As an example, I watched The Voice which aired Monday night, on Tuesday, and tonight I will watch The Voice which aired last night, Tuesday, tonight.  There isn't any show I just am dying to see, on the night it airs. I am not that much into TV shows. I did find The Americans, my fave show, also on YouTube.  Also Netflix streamed through Roku and other apps, are on my TV screens, if I don't want to watch on the Chromebooks.  _One door closes, another opens? _


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 8, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  And happy hump day. . .again.  I mentioned that yesterday because yesterday was Wednesday all day to me--and not one of you questioned it.
> ...



LOL.  I should have, but was a little slow on the uptake. Lots going on yesterday and it didn't help trying to fit Wednesday into Tuesday.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 8, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



LOL. I don't think that there is one of us here that have not done the same thing at one time or another.
I thought Monday was Tuesday all day too!
I think Easter messed us up.  Sounds like a good excuse to me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 8, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



My problem is that it is hard for me to just sit back and watch TV while doing nothing else.  I want to be working on something or doing something while I watch TV.  So I have a TV on in the kitchen when I'm cooking and that way can keep up with the day's breaking news and happenings.  And I usually  am doing something on the computer while watching "The Voice" or other favorite programs, so watching TV on a tablet or computer moniter isn't an option for me.

Plus I really REALLY love our big screen HD TV.  

So tonight, the results show for Mon & Tues "The Voice" AND "American Idol" AND "Survivor" will be running simultaneously between 7 and 8 pm and our DVR will only record two shows at the same time and you can't be watching a third channel while two others are recording.  Very frustrating.  We'll probably watch "The Voice" results show on the computer and let the DVR record the other two.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 8, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Lots going on here too.
Hubby is sick with a bad cold since Saturday,my car is in the shop and we are getting the house painted.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 8, 2015)

peach174 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



These colds that have been circulating around the country the last few months have been really vicious. Sending your husband virtual chicken soup vibes.  I feel your pain about the car going into the shop--it is time for Hombre's Subaru to get a new timing belt assembly that will cost us close to a thousand dollars, but the risk of the cost of not doing it is much worse.

And as for having the house painted.  Outside not that big a deal but expensive and we do usually want to make sure it gets done right.  Inside, there aren't many things that disrupt our lives at home more.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 8, 2015)

peach174 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Busy day.  Most everyday has been busy for me for the last couple of weeks.  Still rearranging deck chairs on the Titanic (organizing unpacked boxes and moving boxes to other rooms) as well as unpacking.  Keep finding more kitchen boxes and the kitchen is nearly filled up, gotta sort though all the pots, pans, dishes, etc that we aren't using and set them aside for donation.  The same is true with all the wife's clothing and jewelry...... I'm going to open a jewelry store and sell half of it.......
Did something I'm embarrassed over, something I haven't done in 20 plus years.  Yesterday when we got home from me picking the wife up from work the property manager was at the house, had just posted a note on the door.  The first check I wrote for the partial months rent bounced.  Needless to say I was shocked and embarrassed, did some research and found out what mistake I made.  Wrote the check when we signed the lease on one bank account which we didn't use very often and that night when I went to check account balances I checked the other bank (the one we had been using in Trinidad, saw there was enough money to cover the check and forgot about it.......  Oops.
First thing this morning I picked up a cashiers check, included the bounced check fee to the management company, and dropped it off, explained what happened and profusely apologized, they were good about it, I assume it was because I took care of it immediately.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 8, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Stuff happens, most especially when we're under time and energy pressures and are stressed.  I'm sure they understood.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 8, 2015)

What are these ads that are appearing in our posts?  Is anybody else getting those?


----------



## peach174 (Apr 8, 2015)

I don't see any ads.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 8, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> My problem is that it is hard for me to just sit back and watch TV while doing nothing else.  I want to be working on something or doing something while I watch TV.  .



I have no such compulsions, I am a couch potato and I watch films on TV back to back. I have been in clover for the last couple of weeks because there are four new TV channels and they are right up my street. There is an action film channel called 'movies4men' and another new channel called 'horror'  There is also another channel called CBS action, and that has a rerun of the original star trek series. Finally there is another new one starting this week and it's going to show the entire series of ' breaking bad' . Like I said, I am in clover.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 8, 2015)

peach174 said:


> I don't see any ads.



No adds except the ones at the top of the screen, which incidentally often show something I have just searched for on Google.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 8, 2015)

I changed the security settings on my browser yesterday.  I must be letting in stuff that wasn't let in before.


----------



## alan1 (Apr 8, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


That would be the solution.  You assign some elevators to only service a specific floor range, say floors 21 through 40 or floors 41 through 60, but all elevators can get to floor 1.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 8, 2015)

Okay, the fridge and dryer were just installed, happy about that, however the washer hasn't arrived yet.........  Not happy about that.  They say Friday........  At least I washed a small load a couple of days ago so we have clean underwear.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 8, 2015)

I will be absent for a few days with some big (positive) news when I return.


----------



## Sherry (Apr 8, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> I will be absent for a few days with some big (positive) news when I return.



Tease.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 9, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> I will be absent for a few days with some big (positive) news when I return.



Right.  Tease.  But we'll await impatiently for the good news.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 9, 2015)

And congrats to Alan who is back in his mod hat.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 9, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I will be absent for a few days with some big (positive) news when I return.
> ...


Looks like I'm not the only one who can't seem to get to sleep.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 9, 2015)

No kidding.  But I'm going to shut down and try for now.  I still am not adjusted to Daylight Savings time.    I can't get to the vigil list right now but there are no changes--my PC is doing a gazillion updates at the moment.  Good night everybody.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 9, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


After painting the exterior of my house ONCE, I will most definitely find someone else to do it any subsequent time.  What a nightmare!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 9, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Not the only one.  I took the night off from work, I still have two does due, one gave birth a few hours ago (two nice boys).  While the temps are above freezing, the poor little critters come out wet and the mommas can only do so much.  If the new kids' body temperatures drop too low, they will not properly digest their first meal(s).  We're up to 15 new babies...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 9, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> No kidding.  But I'm going to shut down and try for now.  I still am not adjusted to Daylight Savings time.    I can't get to the vigil list right now but there are no changes--my PC is doing a gazillion updates at the moment.  Good night everybody.


G'nite, Foxy.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 9, 2015)

You guys are up at 2.30am ? I used to do that but not any more. I got woken up early this morning by a pair of seagulls having sex on the roof under my bedroom window. I hope they are not planning on nesting there because I have been through that before, and I was woken up at dawn every morning for weeks, until the chicks flew the nest.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 9, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...




We hired someone to do our exterior this time, because hubby and I just can't do any longer. 
The guy is doing a real nice job and it is looking great.
He should be done by today or tomorrow.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 9, 2015)

Up at 7:30.....  think the wife woke me up just because she was in a bad mood......  
Well I do have errands to run, wonder what it's like to sleep drive........


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 9, 2015)

Good morning.   I'm glad I wasn't awakened too early--I am usually pretty easy going but. . . .let's just say it goes better if I can get up on my own terms.  

Now it IS Thursday isn't it? 

I always wonder what time shows up on your computer for my posts.  I made my last post just before 1 a.m. Dajjal - Mountain Daylight Savings Time.  Ringel I believe is still on Mountain time in El Paso even though he moved there from Colorado--that one area of Texas is the only part that isn't on Central time.  GW is 2 hours earlier than us but not sure what they call the time in Alaska.  

And I believe it is 7 hours later than us where Dajjal is--already getting into the late afternoon there.  And it is tomorrow in Australia already.  I sure wish Noomi would resurface.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 9, 2015)

Morning

Thursday smile


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 9, 2015)

OK, who did it?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 9, 2015)

Greetings, Everybody!
Four new kids the last couple of days.  I'm working to help the last two get a good start and learn where the lunch counter is.  Two more moms to go.  The temps have been reasonable, with a skin of ice over the patches of water in the morning.  That's still too cold to let the little ones fend for themselves, though.
Seems everyone is weathering their respective trials and tribulations as well as one might expect. Hopefully Spring...and later, Summer, will bring everyone improved circumstances.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 9, 2015)

Greetings, Everybody!
Four new kids the last couple of days.  I'm working to help the last two get a good start and learn where the lunch counter is.  Two more moms to go.  The temps have been reasonable, with a skin of ice over the patches of water in the morning.  That's still too cold to let the little ones fend for themselves, though.
Seems everyone is weathering their respective trials and tribulations as well as one might expect. Hopefully Spring...and later, Summer, will bring everyone improved circumstances.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 9, 2015)

Ya know, when I mentioned it's a whole different world down here I didn't know how much that entailed.  The wife and I still, even after three years, have a DC metro mindset, fast paced, cosmopolitan and a work culture (not government employee related) that provides everything needed to get the job done at the drop of a hat.  The wife is complaining that the toner is out in the office copier...... toner was ordered 2 weeks ago..... "it should be here soon".......  She has to requisition a laptop case if she wants one, "no one else uses a case".......  She has to provide her own basic office supplies or wait a week to get them.......  
Also, while Hispanics make up the majority of the population they're still mostly treated as second class citizens, even by their own people, it boggles the mind. 
I've found the Latino population to be the friendliest, most respectful and most helpful group of people since coming back out west and that goes double for El Paso, especially if one at least tries to speak their language and treat them with respect.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 10, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Greetings, Everybody!
> Four new kids the last couple of days.  I'm working to help the last two get a good start and learn where the lunch counter is.  Two more moms to go.  The temps have been reasonable, with a skin of ice over the patches of water in the morning.  That's still too cold to let the little ones fend for themselves, though.
> Seems everyone is weathering their respective trials and tribulations as well as one might expect. Hopefully Spring...and later, Summer, will bring everyone improved circumstances.



Actually I would love to do that with the baby goats.  .  And yes, it does seem that everybody has a full plate right now but I'm looking forward to this too passing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 10, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Ya know, when I mentioned it's a whole different world down here I didn't know how much that entailed.  The wife and I still, even after three years, have a DC metro mindset, fast paced, cosmopolitan and a work culture (not government employee related) that provides everything needed to get the job done at the drop of a hat.  The wife is complaining that the toner is out in the office copier...... toner was ordered 2 weeks ago..... "it should be here soon".......  She has to requisition a laptop case if she wants one, "no one else uses a case".......  She has to provide her own basic office supplies or wait a week to get them.......
> Also, while Hispanics make up the majority of the population they're still mostly treated as second class citizens, even by their own people, it boggles the mind.
> I've found the Latino population to be the friendliest, most respectful and most helpful group of people since coming back out west and that goes double for El Paso, especially if one at least tries to speak their language and treat them with respect.



I can see where it would be really frustrating.  You're in the land of Manana.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 10, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Chris in transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Sheila and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 10, 2015)

Yesterday was kinda a bust for doing anything in the house.  I only had 4 hours of sleep Wednesday night (Thursday morning) and spent most of my morning at the VA clinic getting registered in the TX system and trying to get some meds that I just ran out of.  I had ordered the meds to be shipped but hadn't seen them yet, was afraid they'd been returned, called the clinic in Raton and they tracked the meds, they were forwarded a couple of days ago from Trinidad so should be here today.  I also went by Wally World and stocked up on groceries since we now have a working fridge/freezer so after getting home and putting all the food away I ate something, ten minutes after that I couldn't keep my eyes open and ended up taking a 3 hour nap.
Last night I called Sears for an update on when my washer will be delivered, told them it would be delivered this week or the order would be cancelled, my money returned and I would buy somewhere else....... the washer will be here Saturday......


----------



## peach174 (Apr 10, 2015)

Moving is usually always very stressful, sorry to hear that extra stress of not going very well for you guys and I hope everything gets worked out for you soon.

Friday's grin


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 10, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Moving is usually always very stressful, sorry to hear that extra stress of not going very well for you guys and I hope everything gets worked out for you soon.
> 
> Friday's grin



  You are the best at this!   Thanks for the early morning* huge* laugh.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 10, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Aww....how precious...life.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 10, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.
> 
> And we're still keeping vigil for
> 
> ...



I totally miss freedombecki and think of her often. I loved her political posts. I fear the worst for her, for she would have alerted us to anything awful to which she had an awareness.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 10, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.
> ...



Yes me too AA.  Becki hasn't posted since last July.  We all knew of her severe health problems and the terrible challenge of dealing with a husband with advanced dementia, but to just drop off the map without a word, I too fear something terrible happened.  And I know Sheila wasn't at all happy with the new software, etc.--most of those who left or don't come by much these days left because of that--so I'm hoping that was the case with Sheila but I would feel better about it if she had said goodbye.  Same with Jughead who had been really active before POOF, he just disappeared.  Some others presumably committed infractions serious enough they will not be allowed to return, but they are okay elsewhere.  And Noomi is now MIA for more than a month and is in my daily prayers.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 10, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  Ringel's challenges with getting stuff delivered reminded me why we don't buy from Sears, but maybe it really is the land of Manana down there and it would have been the same with anybody else.  But after several really bad experiences with Sears, we don't go there anymore.

Speaking of which, you recall the saga of our refrigerator that we bought from Lowe's last fall?
First, they sold the one we bought to somebody else so they didn't deliver it to us as promised on the appointed day we requested it.  So we go down and picked out another, which did get delivered very late in the same day but then we looked, after the delivery guys left, they didn't deliver the refrigerator we bought but a different brand.  We liked it though and looked it up and saw that it was a slightly more expensive refrigerator than the one we bought, so we told them we would keep it.  They said okay.

THEN. . . .

The charge has showed up on our credit card as a 'pending item' every month since but disappears before we can pay the bill.  (We check our credit card account  every day on line to make sure all charges are ours.)

As soon as we pay the charges that are on our bill, the fridge is back as a 'pending item.'  We inquired at the bank--our cc is at the same bank where our account is--and they said it isn't them--that any charge would have to originate from Lowe's.  We inquired at Lowe's and they said the fridge was paid for.

So we don't know what to think.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 10, 2015)

Today's question to ponder:

A bus driver was heading down a street in Colorado. He went right past a stop sign without stopping, he turned left where there was a "no left turn" sign and he went the wrong way on a one-way street. Then he went on the left side of the road past a cop car. Still - he didn't break any traffic laws. Why not?​


----------



## Sherry (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 10, 2015)

Sherry said:


>


Friday is back to work day. I need it to rest up after my day off. We went through 20 pounds of Boston Butt here last night, had about 20 for dinner and 10 of them out to the rifle range after spending time shooting milk jugs off the deck with various pistols. We wasted about 500 rounds, hell I used up 100 .40's
I even put 5 through my Arisaka 7.7 Jap that hadn't been fired for at least 40 years. Ammo is rare these days and now runs about $1.60/round.
We mixed up the 2 pound Tannerite target and one of the guys took it out at the 50 yard mark with a .30-06. WOW! We all felt the shock wave at 50 yards and it leveled out the 3' high pile of dirt it was sitting on.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 10, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Ringel's challenges with getting stuff delivered reminded me why we don't buy from Sears, but maybe it really is the land of Manana down there and it would have been the same with anybody else.  But after several really bad experiences with Sears, we don't go there anymore.
> 
> Speaking of which, you recall the saga of our refrigerator that we bought from Lowe's last fall?
> First, they sold the one we bought to somebody else so they didn't deliver it to us as promised on the appointed day we requested it.  So we go down and picked out another, which did get delivered very late in the same day but then we looked, after the delivery guys left, they didn't deliver the refrigerator we bought but a different brand.  We liked it though and looked it up and saw that it was a slightly more expensive refrigerator than the one we bought, so we told them we would keep it.  They said okay.
> ...


Sounds like a Lowes automated billing problem, or someone in the billing office who has their head up..... well you get the idea.......
Take the issue to the store manager, explain what's going on and tell him/her you've already discussed it with your bank and that his/her billing department needs to look into it and get it fixed.  Don't accept any excuses.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 10, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  Ringel's challenges with getting stuff delivered reminded me why we don't buy from Sears, but maybe it really is the land of Manana down there and it would have been the same with anybody else.  But after several really bad experiences with Sears, we don't go there anymore.
> ...



But. . . .we haven't paid for the refrigerator.  And the way it is now we may never have to pay for that refrigerator.  I would feel guilty about it if Lowe's hadn't screwed the whole thing up so badly, didn't offer to pay for the food that was spoiled because of their error, if we hadn't given them thousands of dollars worth of business over the years etc.

But given that we may never have to pay for the refrigerator as things are now. . .do we really want to screw that up?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 10, 2015)

Nobody is tackling the riddle?


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm generally good with puzzles but tend to suck at riddles.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 10, 2015)

I spent the entire afternoon doing medical taxi duty, pharamacy runs, and other critical errands for loved ones and I'm pretty well wiped out tonight.  Gonna go take a hot bath and then maybe watch a bit of TV until I fall asleep, so on the theory I won't be back here tonight, I'll give you all a good night Momma Fox hug now.

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Chris in transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Sheila and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 10, 2015)

Rather wiped out here too. I did get Doc's opened up and placed the order for tee-shirts (half down).
Then I came home and laid down. I did get a couple hours sleep. Just ate a bit of the Boston butt left over from last night and a huge helping of blackberry cobbler and am about ready for another nap.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 11, 2015)

Morning All!

With little warning (two days)  our sales manager has retired and it became official Friday at 5 that I am the used car operations manager.  Have to run and prep for my first meeting with staff at 9:15.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 11, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Rather wiped out here too. I did get Doc's opened up and placed the order for tee-shirts (half down).
> Then I came home and laid down. I did get a couple hours sleep. Just ate a bit of the *Boston butt* left over from last night and a huge helping of blackberry cobbler and am about ready for another nap.


Hopefully it wasn't a Southie........


----------



## peach174 (Apr 11, 2015)

Morning

Saturday's smile


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 11, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



AgainSheila DID say she wouldn't be back. It was in a post here in the CS. I thought she would change her mind, as so many have, but guess not, at least as of this post in time. Jughead....I REALLY miss him, too. I loved his pictures of food that didn't have a lot of sugar in them..lol.  Great junk food, I only can think about, except once  a year or two. I seldom have cravings for it. We _are_ creatures of habit. 

Becki, though, had been here so long and a worthy contributor anywhere on the board. I think she said one time, this was her way, of getting away from all the familial burdens she was enduring. I miss her. I didn't know of any health problems she, herself, was having and that is why I am so confused as to her absence.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 11, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Morning
> 
> Saturday's smile



Ha!


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 11, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Morning All!
> 
> With little warning (two days)  our sales manager has retired and it became official Friday at 5 that I am the used car operations manager.  Have to run and prep for my first meeting with staff at 9:15.



Good luck. Management is a stressful position. You have to please those under you and those above you.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 11, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Rather wiped out here too. I did get Doc's opened up and placed the order for tee-shirts (half down).
> Then I came home and laid down. I did get a couple hours sleep. Just ate a bit of the Boston butt left over from last night and a huge helping of blackberry cobbler and am about ready for another nap.



Dang, that sounds good. All good things.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 11, 2015)

Called this morning to confirm the delivery of my washer today.......  "Your washing machine is scheduled to be delivered on Tuesday the 14th........."  Got a hold of a live person, told them to cancel my order and refund my money, that taken care of we went to Lowes, got a $800 washer for $435 (sale plus 10% as it's a floor model) and it will be delivered tomorrow morning........


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 11, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



Becki had advanced fibromyalgia that was creating severe difficulties for her.  And just before her disappearance she had taken a bad fall and broke several bones in her face.  Most were healing on their own but it is possible some required some surgery. . .and maybe something went wrong?  I honestly don't know.  But I miss her terribly.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 11, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Morning All!
> 
> With little warning (two days)  our sales manager has retired and it became official Friday at 5 that I am the used car operations manager.  Have to run and prep for my first meeting with staff at 9:15.



That indeed is great news Save and congratulations.  I hope it comes with mostly positive benefits and satisfaction for you and only manageable headaches that all in management have to deal with.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 11, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Called this morning to confirm the delivery of my washer today.......  "Your washing machine is scheduled to be delivered on Tuesday the 14th........."  Got a hold of a live person, told them to cancel my order and refund my money, that taken care of we went to Lowes, got a $800 washer for $435 (sale plus 10% as it's a floor model) and it will be delivered tomorrow morning........



Yes, we've had much MUCH better luck buying from Lowe's (and others) than we have ever had with Sears.  Even with the fiasco about our refrigerator that has become more funny than anything else.  But Lowe's is delivering on Sunday?   I'm not sure even our Lowe's would do that, but will keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 11, 2015)

Back to unpacking/resorting/rearranging boxes, so far I've found 4 more wardrobe boxes (my stuff took up one half of one box), 3 boxes of shoes and boots (again.......), 6 boxes of clothes with jewelry wrapped up in them (no, not small boxes).  There's at least 30 boxes of books that have yet to be unpacked among the myriad other boxes with the innumerable other items in them.  
Some stuff has already gone into the donation/sale boxes and when we're finished with all the unpacking and sorting then we can go through and get rid of a boat load of crap we don't want, need or use anymore.  No more $10,000 moves....... unless we win big at the lottery........


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 11, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Back to unpacking/resorting/rearranging boxes, so far I've found 4 more wardrobe boxes (my stuff took up one half of one box), 3 boxes of shoes and boots (again.......), 6 boxes of clothes with jewelry wrapped up in them (no, not small boxes).  There's at least 30 boxes of books that have yet to be unpacked among the myriad other boxes with the innumerable other items in them.
> Some stuff has already gone into the donation/sale boxes and when we're finished with all the unpacking and sorting then we can go through and get rid of a boat load of crap we don't want, need or use anymore.  No more $10,000 moves....... unless we win big at the lottery........



And maybe the legal process to untangle your disability benefits application will be easier to negotiate in Texas than it was in Colorado?


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 11, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Back to unpacking/resorting/rearranging boxes, so far I've found 4 more wardrobe boxes (my stuff took up one half of one box), 3 boxes of shoes and boots (again.......), 6 boxes of clothes with jewelry wrapped up in them (no, not small boxes).  There's at least 30 boxes of books that have yet to be unpacked among the myriad other boxes with the innumerable other items in them.
> ...


Still in the appeal process, when the hearing comes up it will be via teleconference so it doesn't really matter where I am.  If I refile in Texas the whole process starts all over again.......  No thanks......


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 11, 2015)

I hear you AquaAthena, complicated even more by the fact I am the youngest person on the sales team.  First twenty-four hours out of the gate and I instituted a procedure the sales department has wanted for years and bought a  car at the auction,.  Winning hearts and minds.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 11, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> I hear you AquaAthena, complicated even more by the fact I am the youngest person on the sales team.  First twenty-four hours out of the gate and I instituted a procedure the sales department has wanted for years and bought a  car at the auction,.  Winning hearts and minds.



So are you going to keep doing your landscape business or will your new position be pretty full time now?  And how much can we exploit you to find out the least we can offer for a car and buy it?  (kidding)


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 11, 2015)

*7H15 M3554G3 53RV35 7O PR0V3 H0W 0UR M1ND5 C4N D0 4M4Z1NG 7H1NG5!*

*1MPR3551V3 7H1NG5! 1N 7H3 B3G1NN1NG 17 WA5 H4RD BU7 N0W, 0N 7H15 LIN3*

*Y0UR M1ND 1S R34D1NG 17 4U70M471C4LLY W17H 0U7 3V3N 7H1NK1NG 4B0U7 17,*

*B3 PROUD! 0NLY C3R741N P30PL3 C4N R3AD 7H15. 

*
I cdnuolt blveiee that I cluod aulaclty uesdnatnrd what I was rdanieg. The phaonmneal pweor of the hmuan mnid, aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it dseno't mtaetr in what oerdr the ltteres in a word are, the olny iproamtnt tihng is that the frsit and last ltteer be in the rghit pclae. The rset can be a taotl mses and you can still raed it whotuit a pboerlm. This is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the word as a wlohe. Azanmig huh? Yaeh and I awlyas tghuhot slpeling was ipmorantt!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 11, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I can only hope that Becki has fully recovered.  She was such a wonderful person!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 11, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Back to unpacking/resorting/rearranging boxes, so far I've found 4 more wardrobe boxes (my stuff took up one half of one box), 3 boxes of shoes and boots (again.......), 6 boxes of clothes with jewelry wrapped up in them (no, not small boxes).  There's at least 30 boxes of books that have yet to be unpacked among the myriad other boxes with the innumerable other items in them.
> Some stuff has already gone into the donation/sale boxes and when we're finished with all the unpacking and sorting then we can go through and get rid of a boat load of crap we don't want, need or use anymore.  No more $10,000 moves....... unless we win big at the lottery........


Makes you wish you had gone through the donation stuff before moving it, doesn't it?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 11, 2015)

Great natural light show last night.  The sky maintained a greenish glow most all night, but when the ripples, ribbons, and curtains of lights erupted...what beauty!!!  The Northern Lights (aurora borealis) were active.  We even had reds/purples out last night!  One of the benefits of working graves up this way.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 11, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Back to unpacking/resorting/rearranging boxes, so far I've found 4 more wardrobe boxes (my stuff took up one half of one box), 3 boxes of shoes and boots (again.......), 6 boxes of clothes with jewelry wrapped up in them (no, not small boxes).  There's at least 30 boxes of books that have yet to be unpacked among the myriad other boxes with the innumerable other items in them.
> ...


Wanted too but we didn't have the time so everything got packed all the way back to our move from Northern Virginia.  We were able to get rid of some of it while we were in the Springs and a little when we were in Trinidad.  The biggest problem is the wife, "we're gonna loose the weight and get back into these clothes......."  Tonight I told her when we loose the weight we'll buy more clothes, get rid of all the crap that doesn't fit now, that would take care of around 15 big to small boxes of clothing.  
She did get rid of one (stuffed full) wardrobe box when we moved our storage into my dads big work shop/shed and half the stuff I "inherited" I donated or tossed also. I'll see what she does with the books when we finally get them unpacked, I know some of mine will go bye, bye.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 11, 2015)

This should interest you GW:

*What Are These Giant Concrete Arrows Spread Across America?*

What Are These Giant Concrete Arrows Spread Across America 22 Words


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 11, 2015)

Spending the weekend with grand babby.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 11, 2015)

Hey Mr. H.  Good to see you.  And spending a weekend with the grandbaby is a pretty great way to spend the weekend.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 11, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> Spending the weekend with grand babby.


We still have cats....... And we're a long ways from our relatives.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 11, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Chris in transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Sheila and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




​P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 11, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Hey Mr. H.  Good to see you.  And spending a weekend with the grandbaby is a pretty great way to spend the weekend.


To a point.. Tomorrow we insulate and drywall my son's basement. With the appertaining hangover.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 12, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Mr. H.  Good to see you.  And spending a weekend with the grandbaby is a pretty great way to spend the weekend.
> ...



Well, we have drywalled a basement and it wasn't fun.  So I'll hope for a speedy and successful project for you.

And good morning everybody.  Having some fortifying coffee before leaving for the early church service in about a half hour, then off to brunch, and this afternoon we need to do the necessary cleaning before the house cleaning crew comes in the morning.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



What did you not enjoy about your dry-walled basement?  I had one, once, and loved it. So did the cats.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 12, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> This should interest you GW:
> 
> *What Are These Giant Concrete Arrows Spread Across America?*
> 
> What Are These Giant Concrete Arrows Spread Across America 22 Words



I ran across one of those arrows here in New Mexico once--can't remember where it was--but very interesting.  I had no idea what it was for.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 12, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



Oh the basement, once finished, was fine.  It was the process of finishing it that was a royal pain.  Hombre and I did most of the drywalling ourselves after the electrician and plumber did their thing.  Drywalling a solid concrete wall is a LOT of work.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Then you did it the hard way.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 12, 2015)

Having some issues, as I've already stated I ran out of my Flowmax a couple of days ago and the meds I ordered should have been in Friday, Saturday at the latest.........  Nope........
Slept for an hour and a half, up at 3:30 till 6am then back up around 9am, pissing problems....... the meds better be here Monday......
Good news, the new washer will be here today, yup Foxy, they do deliver on Sunday!


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I hear you AquaAthena, complicated even more by the fact I am the youngest person on the sales team.  First twenty-four hours out of the gate and I instituted a procedure the sales department has wanted for years and bought a  car at the auction,.  Winning hearts and minds.
> ...



I will probably not accept any big projects this year and not replace customers.  It as basically what I do in November when the past manager went on vacation most of the month.  A few more duties and a lot of new stuff to learn.  Once I'm past that it should be much better.  The timing is just bad for landscape season. 

The landscaping is my way of having a hobby and being a little artsy.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 12, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



I don't know what the easy way is.    At any rate, after working at it for awhile, a contractor friend stepped up to take over at a price we could afford.  It went much faster then.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 12, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I hear that.  If the promotion had come in October, it would have been easier to manage I'm sure.  But hope it all works out and is great for you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 12, 2015)

Was just watching a clip on the internet re a proposal to build a huge shopping mall and recreational center, including a tram from the rim to the floor of the Grand Canyon.  I confess to having mixed emotions about it.  There isn't a lot to do when you visit the Canyon now other than just take pictures, unless you hike or take the mules to the bottom.  Apparently there is a big surge to get enough signatures to force the government to nix the project.  The protests are for aesthetic reasons of course but also that the area is sacred to Navajo--their creation story has the tribe emerging from that area. . .

. . .but the tribal leaders are all for the project because it would provide a lot of jobs for their people who need those jobs.

I won't be signing the petition for or against, but it will be interesting to see how it turns out.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 12, 2015)

Hello everybody...  Checking in.  I've been a bit busy the last few days.  Last Thursday just before dark we had some terrible storms pass through our area.  There was three different tornados.  The worst of the lot was a huge EF-4 wedge-shaped tornado that passed very near the Rochelle area.  It killed 2 people and injured 22.  Many homes completely destroyed and several of them belonged to people I am friends with.  I've never seen such destruction - even as a result of war.  Prayers requested for the people who lost everything and who were injured as a result of these storms.  I was lucky.  I only lost one tree because of high winds.  Mother nature was not kind to us in this area last Thursday.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 12, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Hello everybody...  Checking in.  I've been a bit busy the last few days.  Last Thursday just before dark we had some terrible storms pass through our area.  There was three different tornados.  The worst of the lot was a huge EF-4 wedge-shaped tornado that passed very near the Rochelle area.  It killed 2 people and injured 22.  Many homes completely destroyed and several of them belonged to people I am friends with.  I've never seen such destruction - even as a result of war.  Prayers requested for the people who lost everything and who were injured as a result of these storms.  I was lucky.  I only lost one tree because of high winds.  Mother nature was not kind to us in this area last Thursday.



Glad you didn't have more damage.  I wasn't exactly sure where you are in Illinois but thought about you and those tornados.  I didn't know that Rocelle got hit so hard--the same tornado that took out Fairdale?

Last night I was on Facebook in steady contact with my granddaughter who was freaking out that a tornadic storm was making a beeline for her hometown in west Texas--she is in college and was 60 miles away from there but feared for her parents who have no storm cellar.  As it turned out the storm went south of there and weakened rapidly so did no serious damage to anything other than nerves.

It was kind of fun 'riding along' with the storm chasers who were live streaming their chases though.  But alas, disappointing for them too.  At one point there was a definite hook on the radar--obvious to anybody--but it quickly dissipated and no more developed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 12, 2015)

By the way, when is Mrs. BBD scheduled for her surgery?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 12, 2015)

I hope all of my CS friends have enjoyed their weekend. My daughter stopped by yesterday morning to pick up her brother and they headed off for some fun at Busch Gardens. When they returned home, we had some great eats. It's official...my kids think WQ is a better cook than me, and they're right. This time next week we'll be visiting Monticello.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 12, 2015)

The washer showed up around 10 am, they hooked it up and I'm finally able to wash clothes the modern way. 
Made a quick run to Wally World for a couple of items then back home.  Oh and it's raining.
By the way the washer is an impeller type, no center agitator.  It uses minimal soap and water, was watching it wash (glass top lid) didn't look like it would do a good job but when the first load was done everything was very clean.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everybody...  Checking in.  I've been a bit busy the last few days.  Last Thursday just before dark we had some terrible storms pass through our area.  There was three different tornados.  The worst of the lot was a huge EF-4 wedge-shaped tornado that passed very near the Rochelle area.  It killed 2 people and injured 22.  Many homes completely destroyed and several of them belonged to people I am friends with.  I've never seen such destruction - even as a result of war.  Prayers requested for the people who lost everything and who were injured as a result of these storms.  I was lucky.  I only lost one tree because of high winds.  Mother nature was not kind to us in this area last Thursday.
> ...



The tornado didn't hit Rochelle directly but came across the side of the town in what they call "the Rochelle Burbs".  Passed very near the high school.  It completely destroyed Skare Park.  Never seen anything like it.  Also many houses in that area.  One of the people who lost their home and everything in it goes to our church and another person I know, the newly elected Sheriff also lost his home and belongings.  It came across at somewhat of a 45 degree angle and then destroyed a restaurant and house and lots of farm equipment at the 64/251 intersection.  There were quite a few homes lost on the outskirts of Rochelle.  Thankfully it didn't hit the more populated downtown part of Rochelle.  Fairdale, is a very small place adjacent to Rochelle.  It is only something like 6 blocks by maybe 4 or 5 blocks in size and it was more than 95% completely destroyed.  My buddy, who is a vet, had to care for many farm animals on the outskirts of Fairdale.  A barn collapsed on top of a herd of over 100 sheep.  Killed many outright and broke the legs on many others.  There were quite a few horses and cattle that had lacerations that needed to be stitched closed.  Some cattle had to be put down along with several horses.  I haven't driven over to Fairdale to have a look because the authorities want to keep as many people as they can away from that area.  Nothing much to see anyway except destruction and you can see plenty of that on the outskirts of Rochelle.  As best as we can tell, the large wedge-shaped tornado started off near Ashton where a large food canning plant was destroyed and moved towards Rochelle and then traveled mostly northeast across into Winnebago County skirting Cherry Valley and then into Boone County.  There were two other tornados - one on the outskirts of Cherry Valley and another appeared again near Ashton.  Some distance away (45 miles) is the town of Clinton, Iowa and they had a tornado there too.  No tornado in the immediate vicinity of my house but there were some funnel clouds spotted and the alarms were sounded.  At my house we had very high winds, lots of heavy rain and hail about the size of a marble.  Was lucky to only loose one tree.

Mrs. BBD's surgery for the knee replacement is not yet scheduled.  A side note, on Friday morning she fell onto her right hip and we spent the majority of the day in the local ER.  Thought her hip, or maybe her femur, was broken but X-Rays and Cat Scan were both negative for fractures.  She has a very large 9 inch by 12 inch ugly bruise on her thigh though that is very painful and ugly to look at.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 12, 2015)

Just good to know you and your wife are fine, I am sorry to hear about those that lost their lives, were injured and lost homes/businesses.  Things can be rebuilt and bought anew, people can't.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 12, 2015)

Sherry said:


> I hope all of my CS friends have enjoyed their weekend. My daughter stopped by yesterday morning to pick up her brother and they headed off for some fun at Busch Gardens. When they returned home, we had some great eats. It's official...my kids think WQ is a better cook than me, and they're right. This time next week we'll be visiting Monticello.




We'll post some pics when we get back.  We're also going to Jamestown....Colonial Williamsburg, and some of the River Plantations. 

This is one of my favorite places on earth......Westover.  it was built in 1731 by William Byrd II.  If you ever have a chance to go....do it.


----------



## westwall (Apr 12, 2015)

I love ridiculous signs and these are a hoot!  Enjoy!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 12, 2015)

I used to live in Williamsburg, Va and loved it there.  That's where I was living when I married Mrs. BBD.  I was raised in nearby Suffolk, Va.  Don't know if they still do it or not, but when I lived there, residents of Williamsburg were able to obtain a pass that allowed you into all of the local attractions for free.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 12, 2015)

Sherry said:


> I hope all of my CS friends have enjoyed their weekend. My daughter stopped by yesterday morning to pick up her brother and they headed off for some fun at Busch Gardens. When they returned home, we had some great eats. It's official...my kids think WQ is a better cook than me, and they're right. This time next week we'll be visiting Monticello.



We have been to Monticello.  Amazing place.  Will look forward to the pics.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 12, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > I hope all of my CS friends have enjoyed their weekend. My daughter stopped by yesterday morning to pick up her brother and they headed off for some fun at Busch Gardens. When they returned home, we had some great eats. It's official...my kids think WQ is a better cook than me, and they're right. This time next week we'll be visiting Monticello.
> ...



Love the area.  Will wait impatiently for the pics.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 12, 2015)

westwall said:


> I love ridiculous signs and these are a hoot!  Enjoy!



Can't get them to load for me Westie.  And I want to see them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 12, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Oh wow BBD.  I had no idea.  Are you in Rochelle?   Or how close?


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 12, 2015)

We used to do Civil War living history at Evelynton Plantation on the James River.  Mosquitoes as big as B52 bombers.


----------



## mdk (Apr 12, 2015)

Evening folks. I hope everyone had a wonderful weekend! I have the house to myself this week as my poppet will be away on business. Boo!


----------



## westwall (Apr 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > I love ridiculous signs and these are a hoot!  Enjoy!
> ...






Drat!  I'll see what I can do to get them up tomorrow.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 12, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> We used to do Civil War living history at Evelynton Plantation on the James River.  Mosquitoes as big as B52 bombers.




Very cool.  My ex and I toured Evelynton once.  A beautiful place.  Westover, Berkeley, and Shirley Plantations are very close by.









This is Berkley.  Tremendous amount of history here.  A President of the United States was born here.  His father was a signer of the Declaration of Independence (Benjamin Harrison).  President Lincoln stayed here for several weeks in the later stages of the Civil War.  General McCellan and much of the Union Army camped here.  Lots of Civil War reenactments.  Great guided tour that is well worth it.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 12, 2015)

Some of the gardens at Berkley.  It is right on the James River.  Very Beautiful place.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 13, 2015)

westwall said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Foxy! Try clicking the reply box when you're loged in through your AOL. I see the pics in my reply box.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 13, 2015)

westwall said:


> I love ridiculous signs and these are a hoot!  Enjoy!



Okay now I see them.  Funny 

Reminds me of our Accuweather report recently that warned us of 30 foot winds in the forecast.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 13, 2015)

Good morning all.  We are into a definite cooling trend here -- temps probably won't get out of low 60's today and with a wind advisory, that will feel really chilly.  Lots of rain east of us for some reason and it doesn't seem to know what way it is going.  But we almost never get rain from the east so probably not for us.

Hoping everybody is having a splendid Monday such as it is.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 13, 2015)

westwall said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



It's okay.  They show up fine when you hit reply as Ernie suggested.  And I enjoyed them.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 13, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > I love ridiculous signs and these are a hoot!  Enjoy!
> ...





Ernie S. said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Thanks Ernie. That's what it took to work for, me, too.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 13, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Yes. Worked just fine. We learned something new today....already.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 13, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Nobody is tackling the riddle?



I don't do anything requiring thought processes, the first thing in the morning. I am basically still asleep at the wheel, until I get my second cup of coffee down, and then it's time to get ready, to get ready, for work. Can't wait to get those exercises behind me, each morning. lol


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 13, 2015)

mdk said:


> Evening folks. I hope everyone had a wonderful weekend! I have the house to myself this week as my poppet will be away on business. Boo!



Just now saw this mdk.  Happy you dropped by.   Sometimes I enjoy a day or two by myself, but miss him if he is gone for a week.  So I hear you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 13, 2015)

Okay for the couple of folks who inquired about the answer off screen, here was the question:

A bus driver was heading down a street in Colorado. He went right past a stop sign without stopping, he turned left where there was a "no left turn" sign and he went the wrong way on a one-way street. Then he went on the left side of the road past a cop car. Still - he didn't break any traffic laws. Why not?​
The answer is:  He was walking.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 13, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  We are into a definite cooling trend here -- temps probably won't get out of low 60's today and with a wind advisory, that will feel really chilly.  Lots of rain east of us for some reason and it doesn't seem to know what way it is going.  But we almost never get rain from the east so probably not for us.
> 
> Hoping everybody is having a splendid Monday such as it is.


5" of rain here yesterday! Not terribly unusual, but parts of West Mobile are flooded as usual.
Doc's made out just fine.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 13, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



And now they are showing up on the message board page too.  One of those unexplainable mysteries.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 13, 2015)

Geeze, just spent a couple of hours arguing with someone on the board who pretended to want a rational argument then started deflecting and accusing me of deflection when he didn't like the scientifically based answers I was providing.  Talk about an exercise in futility........  I should have known better due to the first series of exchanges.....


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 13, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Geeze, just spent a couple of hours arguing with someone on the board who pretended to want a rational argument then started deflecting and accusing me of deflection when he didn't like the scientifically based answers I was providing.  Talk about an exercise in futility........  I should have known better due to the first series of exchanges.....



Well I was taught long ago that only an idiot argues with an. . . .

Doesn't keep me from being one now and then though.    (It's really easy to get sucked in.)


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 13, 2015)

Been cool today, low to mid 60s, overcast with occasional rain and wind, made it feel like it was in the mid 50s.  Had the house shut up all day.  Great news!  My flowmax showed up today, took 5 days to get forwarded from Trinidad, CO, no wonder it's called snail mail........  The plumbing is finally getting back to normal......  Thank God!!!


----------



## peach174 (Apr 14, 2015)

Morning !

Tuesday's smile


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 14, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  Today is Senior Saints luncheon day, so Hombre and I will be headed over to the church after while to help set up.  Looking forward to the program.  Our speaker is a lady who became a Christian as a college student in Russia and then came to the USA for post graduate education.  While she was obtaining her masters and PhD here, the  U.S.S.R. fell apart and somehow her passport became invalid so that she could not return to Russia.  So after years of trying to resolve that problem without success, for the last nine years she has been pursuing a path to citizenship here.  Should be really interesting.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 14, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Been cool today, low to mid 60s, overcast with occasional rain and wind, made it feel like it was in the mid 50s.  Had the house shut up all day.  Great news!  My flowmax showed up today, took 5 days to get forwarded from Trinidad, CO, no wonder it's called snail mail........  The plumbing is finally getting back to normal......  Thank God!!!



Small blessings - big benefits.  Sometimes the unexpected helps us regain perspective about what is really important.  And when you need to go and can't, that sort of becomes more important than anything else.    But all is well that has been resolved and all that. . . .

Some months ago my Uncle Ed's plumbing shut down and it became an emergency situation.  When the doctor wouldn't help I hauled him to urgent care where they took well over 1000 ccs out of his bladder and installed a foley catheter.  He had that catheter then for many months until we finally found a urologist who knew how to fix his problem with laser surgery--took several more months to get that scheduled, but it fixed his problem.  And now he has no plumbing issues.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 14, 2015)

G'mornin', coffee shop! The wife pulled something in her back and is hobbling about in slow motion..... Poor old girl. May have to put her out of her misery.....

Today IS Tuesday, isn't it? That means I go in at 1, get the place ready to go and come home and try to get some sleep before going back in at 8 to do Security.
It'll be 4 AM before I get home.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 14, 2015)

Right now we're waiting on the wife's insurance to kick in and I'm on it.  It's pretty inexpensive, about $160 a month for both of us and as long as we use the medical centers physicians, etc all our doctors co-pays are around $10 and the University Medical Center of El Paso is huge so no problem finding the docs and services we might need.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 14, 2015)

Sherry said:


> I hope all of my CS friends have enjoyed their weekend. My daughter stopped by yesterday morning to pick up her brother and they headed off for some fun at Busch Gardens. When they returned home, we had some great eats. It's official...my kids think WQ is a better cook than me, and they're right. This time next week we'll be visiting Monticello.



I can think of a whole lot worse things than having a guy who can out cook me.    Alas, my guy cannot.  He made a valiant effort though during a brief trial with him being the house husband and me working the most stressful job I've ever had, and it included 12+ hour days, seven days a week sometimes.  I always thought that one of the greatest things would be to have a wife who would relieve me of all the other-than-work details so I could focus on the job.   And I was right.  It was great.

But I sure learned to eat some strange things.  He did learn not to substitute worchestershire sauce for soy sauce.  

It didn't last all that long though.  I hit one of those take this job and shove it moment, cleaned out my desk, and left.  Together we fire up our old business and never looked back.  And now we split all the home duty stuff pretty evenly and it is all good.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 14, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > I hope all of my CS friends have enjoyed their weekend. My daughter stopped by yesterday morning to pick up her brother and they headed off for some fun at Busch Gardens. When they returned home, we had some great eats. It's official...my kids think WQ is a better cook than me, and they're right. This time next week we'll be visiting Monticello.
> ...



I do a decent amount of 'housewife' kind of duties, but I can't cook.  Luckily I'm a nanny, not a house-husband, so I don't have to.


----------



## Sherry (Apr 14, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > I hope all of my CS friends have enjoyed their weekend. My daughter stopped by yesterday morning to pick up her brother and they headed off for some fun at Busch Gardens. When they returned home, we had some great eats. It's official...my kids think WQ is a better cook than me, and they're right. This time next week we'll be visiting Monticello.
> ...



Oh believe me, I have no complaints with him out performing me in the kitchen...kicking my ass at Trivial Pursuit is another matter. I just think it's cool that not only is he good at it, but he really enjoys it. Also, he's not only a guy who has mastered the grill, but knows his way around a stove top and oven as well. I agree with you that having someone to handle all of those household duties, both inside and outside, would be a dream.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 14, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Hello everybody...  Checking in.  I've been a bit busy the last few days.  Last Thursday just before dark we had some terrible storms pass through our area.  There was three different tornados.  The worst of the lot was a huge EF-4 wedge-shaped tornado that passed very near the Rochelle area.  It killed 2 people and injured 22.  Many homes completely destroyed and several of them belonged to people I am friends with.  I've never seen such destruction - even as a result of war.  Prayers requested for the people who lost everything and who were injured as a result of these storms.  I was lucky.  I only lost one tree because of high winds.  Mother nature was not kind to us in this area last Thursday.


You got 'em, BBD!  Sorry to hear about the misfortune of so many of your friends and acquaintances.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 14, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


For all intent and purposes I am a house husband, I do the vast majority of cleaning, all the laundry and all the cooking and I learned all of that from my mom and eventually out did her, in the cooking department, as for cleaning she was a bit compulsive........ okay a bit more than a bit.......  Being a bachelor for over 10 years after HS graduation and having to fend for myself helped also.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 14, 2015)

Pretty busy and stressful right now.  One more doe to kid and we'll be done with kid-watch.  But I'm in the last two weeks of class before finals and, as usual, this is where you find out you are out of time.  In a couple of weeks, I won't know what to do with all the free time I'll have...OK, not technically accurate.  I have a long list of projects that have been put off until after the semester ends.
Other than that, Spring seems to be early this year.  I hope to get my garden in before Mothers' Day this year.  I already have the itch, for sure.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 15, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Chris in transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Sheila and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.





P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 15, 2015)

Well I am up early, even before the seagulls. Which is just as well because otherwise they would have woken me up again squawking under my window. But I have been up since before dawn. I sat in my library for a while and had a cup of tea. Then I cleared out Norton anti virus off my computer and installed Microsoft security essentials.
I would have renewed Norton but they wanted £69 for a subscription, but Microsoft security essentials is free.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 15, 2015)

Good Morning everybody


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 15, 2015)

Good morning peach, I have been up for eight hours already, waiting for someone to drop into the coffee shop.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 15, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Good morning peach, I have been up for eight hours already, waiting for someone to drop into the coffee shop.




I have been up for 3 hrs.
Woke up around 4 a.m.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 15, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning peach, I have been up for eight hours already, waiting for someone to drop into the coffee shop.
> ...



Hi! you beat me then, I woke up at 5.30am decided I could not sleep again by 6am, so I got up then.
I have done more this morning than I do most days. I sorted some books in my library and updated my anti virus.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 15, 2015)

I was having a look through my collection of King Penguin books. I have about thirty that I inherited from a uncle.
I think the collection is worth a few pounds but I do not want to sell them. I have hundreds of books in my library, which has wall to wall books. It is the collection of a lifetime and I have been filling in the gaps by buying some books on amazon. You can get lots of old books as well as new ones. One book I recently got from amazon was called, psychedelic art. I had the book out of the art college library  in 1969 and I always remembered it fondly.
I made some attempts to get a copy years ago but could not find it, but you can get anything on amazon because lots of second hand books shops all over the world sell their books through them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 15, 2015)

Good morning everybody.

Wow you guys (Peach and Dajjal) were up early.  You and AquaAthena should get together as a early loud morning bird support group Dajjal--she has the same problem sometimes except I don't think her bird problem are gulls.

I was up at 3:30, 4:30, 5:30 and 7:30 with some difficulty getting back to sleep each time so went back to bed and then slept soundly until 10.  Not a good night for whatever reason but at least I'm not exhausted this morning.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 15, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.
> 
> Wow you guys (Peach and Dajjal) were up early.  You and AquaAthena should get together as a early loud morning bird support group Dajjal--she has the same problem sometimes except I don't think her bird problem are gulls.
> 
> I was up at 3:30, 4:30, 5:30 and 7:30 with some difficulty getting back to sleep each time so went back to bed and then slept soundly until 10.  Not a good night for whatever reason but at least I'm not exhausted this morning.



I usually sleep late till about 11am but sometimes  wake up before dawn and cannot get back to sleep so I get up. Usually the noise of seagulls does not bother me as my brain is used to it and I sleep through the dawn chorus. But a breeding pair have recently been scoping out the roof directly under my window and calling out loudly to declare their territory. Even I cannot sleep through that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 15, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> I was having a look through my collection of King Penguin books. I have about thirty that I inherited from a uncle.
> I think the collection is worth a few pounds but I do not want to sell them. I have hundreds of books in my library, which has wall to wall books. It is the collection of a lifetime and I have been filling in the gaps by buying some books on amazon. You can get lots of old books as well as new ones. One book I recently got from amazon was called, psychedelic art. I had the book out of the art college library  in 1969 and I always remembered it fondly.
> I made some attempts to get a copy years ago but could not find it, but you can get anything on amazon because lots of second hand books shops all over the world sell their books through them.





Dajjal said:


> Well I am up early, even before the seagulls. Which is just as well because otherwise they would have woken me up again squawking under my window. But I have been up since before dawn. I sat in my library for a while and had a cup of tea. Then I cleared out Norton anti virus off my computer and installed Microsoft security essentials.
> I would have renewed Norton but they wanted £69 for a subscription, but Microsoft security essentials is free.



Let us know how Microsoft Security Essentials works out for you Dajjal.  We use Avast free ware virus protection on the computers that don't get used for anything but gaming and it works great--but I do pay I think $39/year for their more thorough paid program that covers the three computers we use for banking and more serious things.  We've used that service for several years now without picking up any uglies.

I like Avast because it doesn't interfere with anything else I'm doing and if it ever slows down my computer, I haven't detected that.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 15, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning peach, I have been up for eight hours already, waiting for someone to drop into the coffee shop.
> ...


I was just leaving work at 4 AM just now finished my first cup of coffee and headed back in in a few minutes.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 15, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...




It's 10:23 a.m. here and 12:23 p.m. your time Ernie.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 15, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Somewhere in there, Ernie, I think you need to take care of Ernie too.  I know Doc Holliday's is a labor of love and you're enjoying the heck out of it, but if you hurt your health in the process, it just isn't worth it.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 15, 2015)

Hey coffee folks.  Been busy, but I hope everyone is well.


----------



## 007 (Apr 16, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Hello everybody...  Checking in.  I've been a bit busy the last few days.  Last Thursday just before dark we had some terrible storms pass through our area.  There was three different tornados.  The worst of the lot was a huge EF-4 wedge-shaped tornado that passed very near the Rochelle area.  It killed 2 people and injured 22.  Many homes completely destroyed and several of them belonged to people I am friends with.  I've never seen such destruction - even as a result of war.  Prayers requested for the people who lost everything and who were injured as a result of these storms.  I was lucky.  I only lost one tree because of high winds.  Mother nature was not kind to us in this area last Thursday.


I heard that big tornado was the second most powerful tornado ever recorded... EVER!

We got wind and rain up this way but no tormaters, thank God. Those things make me nervous, even more than earth quakes.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 16, 2015)

Just woke up, waiting for the coffee to brew, been busy these last couple of days and while there's a long way to go at least it looks like I'm beginning to put a dent in it.  
One hold up has been the bookshelves or I should say the lack of the adjustable shelving pins, can't find them so I finally contacted Ikea customer service, hopefully they will be able to help. 
Other than that everything else is fine.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 16, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Just woke up, waiting for the coffee to brew, been busy these last couple of days and while there's a long way to go at least it looks like I'm beginning to put a dent in it.
> One hold up has been the bookshelves or I should say the lack of the adjustable shelving pins, can't find them so I finally contacted Ikea customer service, hopefully they will be able to help.
> Other than that everything else is fine.



I like to be surrounded by books. I have one room with wall to wall bookshelves that are all full up. It's nice to sit in there and soak up the vibes.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 16, 2015)

Morning !

Thursdays grin


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 16, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


I only do the late shift once/week and usually take Thursday off. Today, I have a couple things to do here at the house, but mostly, I intend to do nothing.

Yesterday was cool! We had Tombstone playing on one TV non stop and had a couple from Tucson stop in and regale us with stories. Then another couple who come in a lot returned from their vacation out in Colorado and brought us a 16x20 framed photo of Dr. John Henry Holliday's grave site in Glenwood Springs.

It's similar to this:


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



How neat.  Just the limited descriptions you have given us of your place and the people who come to it definitely provides a strong sense of how it feels--the comradery and a "Cheers' kind of welcoming atmosphere.  I think I understand why it is such a labor of love.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Hey coffee folks.  Been busy, but I hope everyone is well.



Lots of business going around right now WQ.  But there are worse things to have to deal with.  Busy is better than boredom.  At least most of the time.  Sometimes I would covet a bit more boredom.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 16, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


This pic shows about 1/3 of the place set up for poker. Note the mural on the left wall. We have a jail, with a guy breaking out, vultures, a silhouette of the Earp brothers and Holliday walking towards the OK coral and even the Roadrunner and Wiley Coyote. It's a fun place.
Tuesday night, we broke out the rubber band guns and had a shoot out that lasted over an hour. There were hundreds of rubber bands to be picked up at closing time.The guns hold six rubber bands and can sting at 15 feet. We provide eye protection for those that want it.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 16, 2015)

What is that little Blue thing on the left wall Ernie?
A Roadrunner?


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 16, 2015)

peach174 said:


> What is that little Blue thing on the left wall Ernie?
> A Roadrunner?


Yup that's the Road Runner. Wiley Coyote is out of sight at the far left. Just something I asked Debbie to add... Just for fun.


----------



## PixieStix (Apr 16, 2015)

I must say, I am duly impressed with the patrons of the coffee shop. I think I may just visit more often.You guys are beautiful. I hope for you all to have a wonderful day. Thanks for making USMB a better place

Now for the task at hand.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2015)

PixieStix said:


> I must say, I am duly impressed with the patrons of the coffee shop. I think I may just visit more often.You guys are beautiful. I hope for you all to have a wonderful day. Thanks for making USMB a better place
> 
> Now for the task at hand.



Hi Pixie and thanks for the cappucinos.  I needed a fix about now.  Happy you stopped in as we haven't seen you in awhile.  You really should do that more often.


----------



## Newby (Apr 16, 2015)

PixieStix said:


> I must say, I am duly impressed with the patrons of the coffee shop. I think I may just visit more often.You guys are beautiful. I hope for you all to have a wonderful day. Thanks for making USMB a better place
> 
> Now for the task at hand.



I agree Pixie, don't make it in here often anymore, actually not on the site very much anymore these days. Does anyone know what happened to Meister?  I noticed he hasn't been around since last August?


----------



## PixieStix (Apr 16, 2015)

Newby said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > I must say, I am duly impressed with the patrons of the coffee shop. I think I may just visit more often.You guys are beautiful. I hope for you all to have a wonderful day. Thanks for making USMB a better place
> ...


Meister is on my facebook. I see him once in a while. He is enjoying fishing, and life. I miss him too Newby. Hope you are well.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2015)

Newby said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > I must say, I am duly impressed with the patrons of the coffee shop. I think I may just visit more often.You guys are beautiful. I hope for you all to have a wonderful day. Thanks for making USMB a better place
> ...



And hello again Newby.  Good to see that you stopped in for a visit too!!  You need to stop by more often too.  

Meister has visited the Coffee Shop but has never been a regular participant here.  He had been most active at another board I visit now and then, but I just checked and he hasn't posted there since mid February this year.  So I hope he's okay.


----------



## Newby (Apr 16, 2015)

PixieStix said:


> Newby said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



That's good to hear Pixie, I was just worried about him. I'm doing really good, Pix, hope the same is true for you too!  A lot of the people that I used to talk to here seem to be gone now, and communication seems minimal with the new rating system and rules.  I only pop in from time to time when I get a chance, been busy lately, but the Coffee Shop is always my favorite, mostly because of Foxy... Love ya, Foxy, glad to see you're still here and doing well too!   Wouldn't be the same without you!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2015)

Newby said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Newby said:
> ...



Yes change is uncomfortable for a lot of us, especially when it doesn't seem to be for the better.  I actually LIKE the new rating system as far as being able to respond to folks' posts when you don't have anything to really add.

I haven't a clue what the trophy points are all about or how people get them and pay no attention to those--either mine or anybody else's.  I'm loving not having the rep system that was mostly a manipulated thing by some to see how much rep they could accumulate and a tool for bullies to use to harrass people because I don't have to worry so much about the newbies who haven't toughened up yet.  It was never used as much as intended to appreciate good posts. At least the "thanks" and 'informative' etc. buttons are being used a lot.

I would very much like to have a comments button to privately commend somebody or comment privately on a post when it would not be appropriate to do so on the thread.  That would reconnect us and restore communications that we're lacking now I think.  It was so much easier to do than create a formal PM that most people just won't do for a quick casual comment.

But maybe the bullies and trolls would use that as a weapon to harrass people like they did with the 'disagree' button too.  So I don't know.  When you deal with sub-adult types, its hard to come up with a 'best' system.

So I just put in a request ever once in awhile on the hopes the idea will catch on.


----------



## westwall (Apr 16, 2015)

This is pretty cool.  

Mammut Making Of Key Visual Matterhorn 2015 - YouTube


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2015)

westwall said:


> This is pretty cool.
> 
> Mammut Making Of Key Visual Matterhorn 2015 - YouTube



Super neat.  But to be honest, while I used to love to go un-extreme climbing in my youth, I have never really understood the compulsion that makes people climb a sheer rock face under most unpleasant conditions and when one mistake could cost you your life.  I know it is almost a religion with some, but I'm just not feeling it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2015)

But then I don't climb ladders due to my opinion that I will surely get a nose bleed by the third rung up.


----------



## westwall (Apr 16, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > This is pretty cool.
> ...









When I used to climb it was purely for the conquering of fear!  I used to be terrified of heights so I climbed mountains and jumped out of airplanes to beat it.  Then, as I lost the fear I began to appreciate where the hell I was!  For me it was about seeing the world from a different POV.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 16, 2015)

I appreciate the solidness of the ground.

Sorry I have not contributed to the CS lately.  My job was becoming mind numbingly tiring, until the change in status here at work.  now my days are busy fielding specific sales help and generally keeping the flow of used vehicles going and growing.  It is a long task to bring us back where we once were in sales ranking and volume.  So much to do in a short period of time.  Part of me expects the former manager to decide he made a mistake leaving and I'm back in my old office tomorrow.  Hard replacing the legend.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> I appreciate the solidness of the ground.
> 
> Sorry I have not contributed to the CS lately.  My job was becoming mind numbingly tiring, until the change in status here at work.  now my days are busy fielding specific sales help and generally keeping the flow of used vehicles going and growing.  It is a long task to bring us back where we once were in sales ranking and volume.  So much to do in a short period of time.  Part of me expects the former manager to decide he made a mistake leaving and I'm back in my old office tomorrow.  Hard replacing the legend.



Ah, but as one Christian to another, remember that we were not given a spirit of fear. . . .

Enjoy the moment my friend and you will be far more likely to succeed beyond even what you expect of yourself than you will if you are emotionally looking over your shoulder.   (Stepping out of the 5 cent counseling booth.  )

Seriously I hope things are going well for you.  Everybody is so busy these days, nobody is spending a lot of time at USMB.  But I for one sure appreciate when folks just stick their heads in a say hi now and then so we know they're okay.  (Or know when they aren't.)


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2015)

westwall said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



That's really smart of you.  I shall, however, in that regard choose to be less smart I think.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 16, 2015)

One of my challenges is to take 36 pictures of a used vehicle for posting on our website and another popular search site.  Doesn't sound particularly difficult until you realize 36 meaningful pictures might be pushing it.  Front of car, slight angle from front, side, other side and back right?  Then there's various interior shots and one of the engine compartment and trunk.  Add it up and you get to about 24, then  you have to figure out another 12.  Not to mention trying to center the shot as large as possible for maximum viewing.  Each of the editing and posting programs are different too, so you have to remember which one you're using.  Then you have to compose descriptions to entice viewers to call or visit us without sounding like a used car salesperson...which we all happen to be here.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 16, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I appreciate the solidness of the ground.
> ...



I'm sure once most of us go through the twelve steps of past manager addiction all will be fine.  

In the interim, I have all sorts of lists and forms I've created to keep me informed.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 16, 2015)

For those of you who are compulsive shoppers, I should like to mention I have spent about 53,000 on cars this week.

The boss is very tolerant of my new found habits.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> For those of you who are compulsive shoppers, I should like to mention I have spent about 53,000 on cars this week.
> 
> The boss is very tolerant of my new found habits.



I'm in the market for one that I would like to buy for about $6 to $8k - late model, big enough to carry 5 people comfortably - and that won't hurt me when we travel for several hours.  Oh, and it needs AWD if possible.


----------



## Sherry (Apr 16, 2015)

PixieStix said:


> I must say, I am duly impressed with the patrons of the coffee shop. I think I may just visit more often.You guys are beautiful. I hope for you all to have a wonderful day. Thanks for making USMB a better place
> 
> Now for the task at hand.



I love me some Pixie.


----------



## PixieStix (Apr 16, 2015)

Sherry said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > I must say, I am duly impressed with the patrons of the coffee shop. I think I may just visit more often.You guys are beautiful. I hope for you all to have a wonderful day. Thanks for making USMB a better place
> ...



Hiya Sherry, truly one of my favorite posters on this forum. I mean that sincerely. You always manage to make me smile


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2015)

PixieStix said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



She makes us all smile.


----------



## PixieStix (Apr 16, 2015)

You guys have a great night, I have a date with a book


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 17, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Chris in transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Sheila and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Noomi (Apr 17, 2015)

Hello everyone. I do believe I have been missed. I hope all is well and that I haven't missed anything? My thoughts are with those are are suffering, as they have always been.

As for me, I am battling through. I am still waiting to hear back from the counselors, it must be a long waiting list, or they have forgotten about me. I admit now that I am frightened of speaking about such things again as no one wants to remember being abused, but if it may help me, then I guess I have to try it.

Currently I am at home nursing a knee injury. I would be traveling to a special seminar tomorrow, run by a 5th Dan black belt, but am unable to go due to the injury. It sucks, but these things happen. 

The best thing that has happened in the past few weeks? It happened today. Just as I was getting so frustrated, too. See, there is this guy who comes in a couple times a week with a group of kids. They attend the special school and are 'troubled'. They don't speak to me, and their carer often brings them in to the store for some ice cream or frozen drinks.
Anyway, I always serve them and on Monday he told me of a project he was wanting to do with the kids, to keep them occupied as they were becoming a bit of a handful. He showed me on his phone what he planned on doing - making 'eyes', kind of like this:





To do this, he needed some of our domed lids, which fit over the large cups for our frozen drinks. I gave him about ten on Monday, and yesterday he came in to say hello, and I asked how the project was going, and he said it was still ongoing, and could he please have some more lids. I would have given him a bigger handful but the manager on duty can be a right bitch, and such was her mood yesterday. She only allowed me to hand over another ten lids, which I did. 
The guy asked if I was working today and I said I was, and told him what time I was working.
This morning, he came in with a couple of the kids, and they happily placed their plastic eyeballs in front of me. To be honest, they looked nothing like the photo above, or the video he showed me on his phone, but these kids had disabilities, remember. They had worked for three days on these plastic lids, and I thought they looked great. I congratulated the kids on a great job, and thanked them for coming in especially for me to show me their hard work, and the kids beamed from ear to ear - they were so proud!

It made my whole week, and lifted me a little out of the depression that has been plaguing me for weeks.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 17, 2015)

PixieStix said:


> You guys have a great night, I have a date with a book



Lots of times they summarize the whole book on the back cover inside flap, very helpful...


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 17, 2015)

Noomi said:


> Hello everyone. I do believe I have been missed. I hope all is well and that I haven't missed anything? My thoughts are with those are are suffering, as they have always been.
> 
> As for me, I am battling through. I am still waiting to hear back from the counselors, it must be a long waiting list, or they have forgotten about me. I admit now that I am frightened of speaking about such things again as no one wants to remember being abused, but if it may help me, then I guess I have to try it.
> 
> ...



Ah...you have discovered the secret to happiness my friend!  Helping others and focusing outside yourself.

...or you could just tease the crap out of people like I do.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 17, 2015)

Still having "fun" unpacking, had a major burst of energy yesterday, the living room is mostly set up, as I'm going through boxes some stuff is being set aside for donation.  Went through my DVD collection and about 20 DVDs were culled out plus I found some PC games I've been looking for for the last couple of years.  The library is coming along, waiting on Ikea to send pins for the adjustable shelving, can't find the ones we packed 3 years ago.  Once I can get the shelves set up we can start going through all the books and cull out what we no longer want to keep.  Also made a sleight dent in the garage but have a long way to go with that.  
Have a lawn service rep coming by today, tenants are responsible for yard upkeep and eight tenths of the 1/4 acre lot is xeroscaped with weeds and grass growing everywhere they're not supposed to then I have to take the Prius in to have a "problem" light checked out so I had to drop the wife off at work this morning.  
Good to see long lost posters drop in for a cup of coffee and say hi.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 17, 2015)

Noomi said:


> Hello everyone. I do believe I have been missed. I hope all is well and that I haven't missed anything? My thoughts are with those are are suffering, as they have always been.
> 
> As for me, I am battling through. I am still waiting to hear back from the counselors, it must be a long waiting list, or they have forgotten about me. I admit now that I am frightened of speaking about such things again as no one wants to remember being abused, but if it may help me, then I guess I have to try it.
> 
> ...



Oh Noomi, soooooo happy you stopped by to catch us up on what is going on with you.   I was just about to add you to our MIA list.     You have become such an important part of the Coffee Shop family, we miss you when you disappear for awhile.

Any luck with any of those jobs you applied for?  Sounds like you are able to help some special people with the one you have.  

Just in case you get lost in bureaucratic red tape or something, do keep inquiring about when you will see the counselor--squeaky wheel and all that.

Something else you might do in the meantime is see if there is a chapter of Adult Survivors of Child Abuse (ASCA) near you--it is an international organization that provides free self-help groups.  And HAVOCA (just enter it into your browser) may also have some resources that would be helpful.  Or there may be other such self-help groups in your area.  Don't be shy about going--all such support groups won't push you to share any more than you are comfortable sharing and if you tell them you're just there to listen, you can do that too.

And again, yes, you were a missed person.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 17, 2015)

Oh and good morning everybody.  It is Friday at our house and hopefully a quiet uncomplicated day that we are needing.  Hombre is mixing up pancakes--I am doing the bacon.  So far a good Friday for us and I hope for all of you too.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 17, 2015)

Newby said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > I must say, I am duly impressed with the patrons of the coffee shop. I think I may just visit more often.You guys are beautiful. I hope for you all to have a wonderful day. Thanks for making USMB a better place
> ...



He left long ago, even before the USMB format change. I miss him and so many other interesting posters, however it sure is nice to have PixieStix drop in. I have thought of her often. If it weren't for the Coffee Shop....


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 17, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Oh and good morning everybody.  It is Friday at our house and hopefully a quiet uncomplicated day that we are needing.  Hombre is mixing up pancakes--I am doing the bacon.  So far a good Friday for us and I hope for all of you too.



OMGosh, that sounds so good. lol.  What a great long-term team, you and Hombre.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 17, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Still having "fun" unpacking, had a major burst of energy yesterday, the living room is mostly set up, as I'm going through boxes some stuff is being set aside for donation.  Went through my DVD collection and about 20 DVDs were culled out plus I found some PC games I've been looking for for the last couple of years.  The library is coming along, waiting on Ikea to send pins for the adjustable shelving, can't find the ones we packed 3 years ago.  Once I can get the shelves set up we can start going through all the books and cull out what we no longer want to keep.  Also made a sleight dent in the garage but have a long way to go with that.
> Have a lawn service rep coming by today, tenants are responsible for yard upkeep and eight tenths of the 1/4 acre lot is xeroscaped with weeds and grass growing everywhere they're not supposed to then I have to take the Prius in to have a "problem" light checked out so I had to drop the wife off at work this morning.
> Good to see long lost posters drop in for a cup of coffee and say hi.



Sounds like it is slowly but surely returning to whatever is 'normal' for the Ringels.  And that is a good thing!  Hombre went to Lowes a few days ago to get a good sprayer for the weed killer to use on our xeriscaping--we have no grass at all.  But like your situation, we have let it get out of hand at times that the weeds and wild grasses were too big to kill with weed killer so we had to hire somebody to come in and clean up the yard, blow the leaves out of the rocks, etc.  But the weed killer keeps the necessity for hired maintenance to about once a year.

We're still in a cool trend here with night temps getting down into the low 30's--even a couple of below freezing nights yet--so I'm a little nervous about having our furnace shut down when the swamp cooler is fired up next week.  But maybe this is the last cold snap.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 17, 2015)

Morning !

We are having a short two day cold spell which is normal for about this time of the year for us.  71 high today with 32 low tonight.


----------



## mdk (Apr 17, 2015)

Good morning everyone! Happy Friday! Does anyone have any fun plans for the weekend? My best friend and I are having a joint birthday party tomorrow afternoon. Some bowling with a pitcher of beer (or three) and than back to my house for a PJ/board game party. I am super excited. Cheers!


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 17, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Still having "fun" unpacking, had a major burst of energy yesterday, the living room is mostly set up, as I'm going through boxes some stuff is being set aside for donation.  Went through my DVD collection and about 20 DVDs were culled out plus I found some PC games I've been looking for for the last couple of years.  The library is coming along, waiting on Ikea to send pins for the adjustable shelving, can't find the ones we packed 3 years ago.  Once I can get the shelves set up we can start going through all the books and cull out what we no longer want to keep.  Also made a sleight dent in the garage but have a long way to go with that.
> Have a lawn service rep coming by today, tenants are responsible for yard upkeep and eight tenths of the 1/4 acre lot is xeroscaped with weeds and grass growing everywhere they're not supposed to then I have to take the Prius in to have a "problem" light checked out so I had to drop the wife off at work this morning.
> Good to see long lost posters drop in for a cup of coffee and say hi.



Yes, so good to see them and hope they come back and revitalize at least one portion of what used to be, a board filled with vitality. 

Ringel05, are you still recommending Avast as an anti-virus program?  McAfee is close to renewal and I want to drop it. I also have a paid subscription to Malwarebytes and they caught two Trojans, recently. So I will be looking for an anti-virus program that will work well with MB.   Any advice would be appreciated from my go-to techie guy.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 17, 2015)

mdk said:


> Good morning everyone! Happy Friday! Does anyone have any fun plans for the weekend? My best friend and I are having a joint birthday party tomorrow afternoon. Some bowling with a pitcher of beer (or three) and than back to my house for a PJ/board game party. I am super excited. Cheers!



Sounds REALLY fun, mdk. Birthday wishes to all.


----------



## mdk (Apr 17, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everyone! Happy Friday! Does anyone have any fun plans for the weekend? My best friend and I are having a joint birthday party tomorrow afternoon. Some bowling with a pitcher of beer (or three) and than back to my house for a PJ/board game party. I am super excited. Cheers!
> ...



Thanks. It is 12 days away and hers was two weeks ago but we've always done a joint party. Having two parties in the same month seems a bit excessive and we've had this tradition since our early days of college. Sadly, I am not that great at bowling so I am going to have to hope for some wins at the board game table. lol.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 17, 2015)

mdk said:


> Good morning everyone! Happy Friday! Does anyone have any fun plans for the weekend? My best friend and I are having a joint birthday party tomorrow afternoon. Some bowling with a pitcher of beer (or three) and than back to my house for a PJ/board game party. I am super excited. Cheers!



Sounds great mdk and HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! whichever day it actually is.  Hombre's birthday was yesterday, but we've sort of been celebrating it all week.

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MDK!!!*​


----------



## mdk (Apr 17, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everyone! Happy Friday! Does anyone have any fun plans for the weekend? My best friend and I are having a joint birthday party tomorrow afternoon. Some bowling with a pitcher of beer (or three) and than back to my house for a PJ/board game party. I am super excited. Cheers!
> ...



Thanks my friend. Happy Belated Birthday to Hombre as well!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 17, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Still having "fun" unpacking, had a major burst of energy yesterday, the living room is mostly set up, as I'm going through boxes some stuff is being set aside for donation.  Went through my DVD collection and about 20 DVDs were culled out plus I found some PC games I've been looking for for the last couple of years.  The library is coming along, waiting on Ikea to send pins for the adjustable shelving, can't find the ones we packed 3 years ago.  Once I can get the shelves set up we can start going through all the books and cull out what we no longer want to keep.  Also made a sleight dent in the garage but have a long way to go with that.
> ...



I'm not Ringel of course, but I have been using Avast for years now and it hasn't allowed any uglies into any of our computers.  I especially appreciate a feature of it that updates other running programs on my computer--Java, Adobe, Firefox etc.--without me having to worry about whether I'm dealing with those programs or some bogus outfit pretending to update.  Avast asks you if you want to update them and once you give permission it takes care of it.

It catches all viruses and trojans and at least most malware--not sure if it does as good a job with that as Malwarebytes though.  According to the report, it has caught and stopped more than 78,000 malware attempts in the last few months.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 17, 2015)

Ringel using avast, anyone really surprised?  Anyone?

His favorite constant is probably Planck's...


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 17, 2015)

Okay, so I have a working hypothesis on America's problems with math.  Chinese people are really good at math for the most part.  They have a harder language to learn and write, so I theorize if we learned Chinese, math would get easier.  I mean, even babies can learn English here in America.  It is too easy to read and write it.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 17, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Newby said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...


I miss Pix and Meister on SO many levels....


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 17, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Okay, so I have a working hypothesis on America's problems with math.  Chinese people are really good at math for the most part.  They have a harder language to learn and write, so I theorize if we learned Chinese, math would get easier.  I mean, even babies can learn English here in America.  It is too easy to read and write it.



Interesting concept except that I don't agree English is an easy language to learn because of the thousands of inconsistencies that there are no rules for and just have to be learned and remembered.

But I have also read that the structure of the Chinese language is such that it trains the brain so that math does come more naturally to those who speak fluent Chinese.  At least it is a conforting thought to me that my Chinese friends just have an advantage in that way and maybe they really aren't so much more smarter than me as they appear to be.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 17, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Newby said:
> ...



Oh that reminds me Ernie.  I need to get back to the 'bug' thread to report that I checked  on this computer and the rich text editor box was checked.  But still no bbcode editor shows up on this computer unless I access USMB through AOL.  And it is a pain when I'm not in AOL.

I'm at a loss to correct the problem.  I've tried everything I can think of.  No bbcode editor on Google Chrome, IE, Firefox, Duckduckgo.  Only on AOL.  Sigh.

And the problem only exists here at USMB--not on any of the other boards I visit occasionally.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 17, 2015)

mdk said:


> Good morning everyone! Happy Friday! Does anyone have any fun plans for the weekend? My best friend and I are having a joint birthday party tomorrow afternoon. Some bowling with a pitcher of beer (or three) and than back to my house for a PJ/board game party. I am super excited. Cheers!



Have a great time, happy happy!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 17, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Morning !
> 
> We are having a short two day cold spell which is normal for about this time of the year for us.  71 high today with 32 low tonight.



For sure the 40 degree swings in temperature teach us how to layer.  You need a lot of warmth in the early mornings and summer attire by afternoon.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 17, 2015)

Here is a neat word to think about.  My great nephew who is something of a philosopher--he takes after his Aunt Foxfyre --found this recently and I thought it especially profound:

sonder

n. the realization that each random passerby is living a life as vivid and complex as your own—populated with their own ambitions, friends, routines, worries and inherited craziness—an epic story that continues invisibly around you like an anthill sprawling deep underground, with elaborate passageways to thousands of other lives that you’ll never know existed, in which you might appear only once, as an extra sipping coffee in the background, as a blur of traffic passing on the highway, as a lighted window at dusk.​
Sort of gives a different perspective doesn't it?


----------



## westwall (Apr 17, 2015)

I don't know about you folks but these libraries are, to me, heaven.  I've been to most of these in my travels.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 17, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, so I have a working hypothesis on America's problems with math.  Chinese people are really good at math for the most part.  They have a harder language to learn and write, so I theorize if we learned Chinese, math would get easier.  I mean, even babies can learn English here in America.  It is too easy to read and write it.
> ...



Starting to learn Chinese, repeating Chop Suey over and over.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 17, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Still having "fun" unpacking, had a major burst of energy yesterday, the living room is mostly set up, as I'm going through boxes some stuff is being set aside for donation.  Went through my DVD collection and about 20 DVDs were culled out plus I found some PC games I've been looking for for the last couple of years.  The library is coming along, waiting on Ikea to send pins for the adjustable shelving, can't find the ones we packed 3 years ago.  Once I can get the shelves set up we can start going through all the books and cull out what we no longer want to keep.  Also made a sleight dent in the garage but have a long way to go with that.
> ...


I've used the free version of Avast for years with no problems.  There is a paid version including some other products they offer that will "pop up" in the lower right corner of your screen for sale but you can turn that off in settings or at least set the popup time to one second.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 17, 2015)

Whenever I see tons of books whether in libraries or bookstores I'm always reminded of a line in the movie Robin and Marion where the Baron replies to the Sheriff about getting knowledge from books; "Books are for clods".  Soon after the Baron gets sent packing by Robin and his Merry Men.
Don't remember if they were wearing tights in that movie........


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 17, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


I'm at a loss...


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 17, 2015)

PixieStix said:


> I must say, I am duly impressed with the patrons of the coffee shop. I think I may just visit more often.You guys are beautiful. I hope for you all to have a wonderful day. Thanks for making USMB a better place
> 
> Now for the task at hand.




Pixie.....


Love having you in the coffeeshop.  I hope you come back.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 17, 2015)

Hey folks....


Sherry and me are off on our week long adventure to Virginia.  Going to Monticello as you know, Jamestown, Colonial Williamsburg, etc.  See you guys in a week or so.  We'll share a few pics when we get back.  

Much love to all the coffeeshop folks from both of us.


----------



## Noomi (Apr 17, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone. I do believe I have been missed. I hope all is well and that I haven't missed anything? My thoughts are with those are are suffering, as they have always been.
> ...



Thanks Foxy. I am checking out the HAVOCA page and decided to join their forums to talk with people who have suffered as I have. It may help in the meantime.

Thanks y'all for thinking of me, and your thoughts and prayers. Much appreciated. You are all such great friends. 



Big news right now, though, heard last night - come Xmas time, I'm going to be an auntie! My sister is around 4 weeks pregnant, just waiting on bloods to confirm. She did about a dozen home pregnancy tests, all positive, so its almost certain that she'll be a mum by the end of the year.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 18, 2015)

Safe travels and a great time for Sherry and WQ.

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Chris in transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Sheila and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Spare_change (Apr 18, 2015)

Greetings one and all ....

First, an apology for my absence. I was just overcome by the pulchritude, political acumen, and just downright sexiness of the ladies here. I had to take a break, or I would have been consumed by the fire.

(Actually, that's not true ... but I thought it might increase my chances of getting lucky,)

Unfortunately, I was called away on a business trip - got to visit Paris, Bonn, Damascus, Copenhagen, and Brussels on a worldwind tour of conference rooms, bad food, and even worse hotels. It's nice to be home ...


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 18, 2015)

westwall said:


> I don't know about you folks but these libraries are, to me, heaven.  I've been to most of these in my travels.



If life after death is eternal I shall probably need a library like the above to store an eternal book collection.
At the moment my library is confined to one room of wall to wall books. I might try and take a picture of it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 18, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


When answering the phone;
Wei.  

Singular, in person;
Ni hao.

Plural;
Nimen hao.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 18, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Thanks so much, Ringel05. And to Foxy, also. 

I have been scouring the web reading about various anti-virus software and am more confused than ever.  I knew that Norton wasn't the hog it used to be, but didn't know McAfee isn't either.  I am looking at this for Windows 7 unless you have warnings not to. 
*Microsoft Security Essentials*

I want a software program that doesn't want me to buy something if they catch an intruder. And one that isn't free. I don't trust anything free when there is an option to pay for it. I just feel like you get what you pay for, even though I know that isn't always true, but when I am in a field I know nothing about, I go with the most bang for my buck, rather than free. Avast is highly recommended, depending upon one's needs, for example I have read that a person needs a different one if they are planning on gaming. 

This confusion on anti-virus software systems and not knowing which site to trust on their recommendations, are just a few of the reasons I went to Chromebooks, in addition to my Win-7. They are based on the Linux OS and malware resistant, as of this post. 

I sure love the people at Malewarebytes. They are so friendly and they exist! lol 

Thanks again Ringel and Foxy.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 18, 2015)

westwall said:


> I don't know about you folks but these libraries are, to me, heaven.  I've been to most of these in my travels.



Heaven is RIGHT! I could live in any of them, but especially the second one.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 18, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


Microsoft Security Essentials 4.0 Review Rating PCMag.com


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 18, 2015)

westwall said:


> I don't know about you folks but these libraries are, to me, heaven.  I've been to most of these in my travels.



Just beautiful.  But how do you get to the books on the top shelves or even see what they are?  I am about average height for a woman and have no problem reaching the top shelf in our local libraries.  But these look a lot higher?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 18, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



I have Avast on all our computers that range from XP to Vista to Windows 7 and this one is Windows 8.1.  And we all do a LOT of gaming.      The only problem I have with Avast is that it constantly reminds me that it is blocking a particular nasty malware every time I play Bejeweled Blitz on Facebook.  Very annoying, but I HAVE to play it because some of my favorite people play it with me, and I don't want the malware.  I just wish Avast would do it quietly.  

But Avast has not interfered in any way or slowed me down in the many games I play.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 18, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Man! Am I exasperated.  After reading the article I am linking to in this post, I have decided to go with your and foxy's antivirus software. I hope, I don't blow it by getting rid of McAfee but there have been too many disconnects for me to trust them with another year's subscription. ( Remember that Chinese writing thing around my tabs, Ringel? That is just ONE of my issues with McAfee. Here is a 2013 ( August ) excerpt from the link that is so informative.
_
However, no one tool can catch everything. So, we suggest you install one security tool (preferably Avast, our favorite) that scans for as much as possible, and that has an on-access scanning engine that protects you from threats while you surf the web, install applications, and open files. Then, install another anti-malware tool (like Malwarebytes Anti-Malware) that you can occasionally use on demand to make sure nothing got through or has been overlooked. With this combination, you'll protect yourself from as much as possible, and it won't cost you a thing._

The Difference Between Antivirus and Anti-Malware and Which to Use


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 18, 2015)

I just started using Microsoft security essential and twice now it has closed this site with the warning that a link hosted by USMB could harm my computer. Here is the link. I posted this in the feedback forum.

9cgcy5.boost.troonunderwriting.com


----------



## westwall (Apr 18, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know about you folks but these libraries are, to me, heaven.  I've been to most of these in my travels.
> ...








I use these special levitation boots called "ladders"


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 18, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> I just started using Microsoft security essential and twice now it has closed this site with the warning that a link hosted by USMB could harm my computer. Here is the link. I posted this in the feedback forum.
> 
> 9cgcy5.boost.troonunderwriting.com



Avast warns me about USMB too from time to time but does not shut me down.  It just advises me that it has blocked the unwanted 'intruder' and that is almost certainly associated with some advertising that lurks on the fringes.  And it has a sandbox feature that runs something it is suspicious about but is not sufficiently alarming to block and quarantine in its entirety.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 18, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



Well as sure as I endorse something to a friend, it goes to hell in a hand basket.    But I had McAfee before I switched to Avast.  I have not had a moments regret uninstalling McAfee on any of our computers.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 18, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Settings, you can turn off those notifications.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 18, 2015)

Ninja cat. . . .


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 18, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



I know, but that one game is the only place it is annoying.  And most of the time I appreciate the notices.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 18, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


Exactly the two I use and the reason I use them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 18, 2015)

Spare_change said:


> Greetings one and all ....
> 
> First, an apology for my absence. I was just overcome by the pulchritude, political acumen, and just downright sexiness of the ladies here. I had to take a break, or I would have been consumed by the fire.
> 
> ...



But did you visit any good libraries?  (Just teasing)  Welcome home SC.  Sounds like a really great way to be busy.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 18, 2015)

The latest in men's fashion:


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 18, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> The latest in men's fashion:


Yeah, sure. Where?


----------



## jan (Apr 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I just started using Microsoft security essential and twice now it has closed this site with the warning that a link hosted by USMB could harm my computer. Here is the link. I posted this in the feedback forum.
> ...


Norton gives me the message that USMB is a suspicious website and recommends I don't enter the site.  I have the option to bypass the warning...but it makes me wonder what's up and whether or not I should enter the site.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 19, 2015)

jan said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


I would screenshot the warning and PM it to Cereal_Killer. That will kill a site in a hurry.


----------



## jan (Apr 19, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> jan said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



This is what I'm getting...











Suspicious Web Page Blocked


You attempted to access:

USMB Lounge US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


For your protection, this web page has been blocked and submitted for review. Visit *Symantec* to learn more about phishing and internet security. 

It is recommended that you do NOT visit this page, however if you know that this web page is safe, you may choose to visit this web page anyway.


Exit this site


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 19, 2015)

jan said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > jan said:
> ...



Thanks for the info, jan. I used Norton for years and never had one problem. The reasons I don't want to go back to it, is the price and these days there may be options that are equal or superior to it.  The only reason I have McAfee, is it came installed on this latest new PC. But I have had too many problems with it, to keep it another year.  However, I don't want to select another that is going to cause me anxiety such as giving false warnings about some websites being malicious. I have read that isn't always the case with antivirus software, as they will often tell you that even if is isn't so. McAfee does this but I don't know if it is really true.

So hard to trust these days....  Even the sites that recommend these Top Ten antiviruses could be bought and paid for. That is why I would rather go with posters who have had personal experiences. 

On my Chromebooks, one doesn't need protection, as of this post, and I am running sites that McAfee warns me on my PC are malicious websites yet on my Chromebooks, so far, so good.  Since cutting the cord on cable, I can watch cable programming on my Chromebooks.   One of my Chromebooks has a 15 inch screen and that is pretty perfect for the limited time I watch anything.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 19, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ninja cat. . . .


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 19, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > The latest in men's fashion:
> ...



You don't like them?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 19, 2015)

Good morning all.  I slept in and slept in and slept in this morning and it felt wonderful.  I guess I needed it.

Good to see that jan dropped back by again.  Since neither Malwarebytes or Avast are picking up anything buggy 99% of the time at USMB, I'm confident the site itself is perfectly safe.  Some of the ads that get through on some browsers I use though probably are buggy and that is what trips the alerts.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 19, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Yes me too.  Why I get the editor when I use AOL but not with any other browser just has me totally stumped.  And only on this computer which of course is my major work horse so I use it most during the day.


----------



## Spare_change (Apr 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> The latest in men's fashion:



I prefer the tropical variety ... but, not to worry .... they stretch.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 19, 2015)

No CS posts for 9 hours? What the heck???


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 20, 2015)

Yeah, everybody is really busy right now Ernie.  But I'm up before sun up.  Just couldn't sleep.  So coffee is making, have already started the week's laundry chore, and I figure I'll crash by noon.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 20, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Yeah, everybody is really busy right now Ernie.  But I'm up before sun up.  Just couldn't sleep.  So coffee is making, have already started the week's laundry chore, and I figure I'll crash by noon.


The coffee is making what?


Up to take the wife into work and then the electrician and plumber are supposed to be here today.  The Prius is still in the shop, waiting on a part, should be done by tomorrow. The house is sloooowly starting to look like a home, going to have to put together another donation "pile".


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 20, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Only if they attract sharks...


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 20, 2015)

Good Lord I'm happy it's Monday!  The weekends no longer provide rest and relaxation.  Now that the Spring has sprung, yard work has returned to the agenda.  Today I feel as if I were on Antiques Roadshow, not as a proud owner of some chatckey, but an item itself.  I would be described as 'Mid-Century classic' but condition issues have rendered me worthless.  Back, knees, shoulders and hips are all screaming for relief.  I cut down the last part of a picket fence between me and my next door neighbor.  The fence part came down easier than I expected.  But the 4x4 posts were tough to remove.  The last post had me thinking that if I could pull it up from the ground, I might be the King of all England.  The post was like a sword caught in a stone.  A few smacks with an 8 pound sledge hammer, some extras effort and lots of profanity proved to be the winning combination.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 20, 2015)

Morning

Monday's grin


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 20, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> Good Lord I'm happy it's Monday!  The weekends no longer provide rest and relaxation.  Now that the Spring has sprung, yard work has returned to the agenda.  Today I feel as if I were on Antiques Roadshow, not as a proud owner of some chatckey, but an item itself.  I would be described as 'Mid-Century classic' but condition issues have rendered me worthless.  Back, knees, shoulders and hips are all screaming for relief.  I cut down the last part of a picket fence between me and my next door neighbor.  The fence part came down easier than I expected.  But the 4x4 posts were tough to remove.  The last post had me thinking that if I could pull it up from the ground, I might be the King of all England.  The post was like a sword caught in a stone.  A few smacks with an 8 pound sledge hammer, some extras effort and lots of profanity proved to be the winning combination.



A win is a win is a win.     We are dreading the prospect of having to replace the fence between us and our neighbor to the west.  Between high winds and his dobermans, it is in really bad shape.  A bit far for you to commute though.


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 20, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Good Lord I'm happy it's Monday!  The weekends no longer provide rest and relaxation.  Now that the Spring has sprung, yard work has returned to the agenda.  Today I feel as if I were on Antiques Roadshow, not as a proud owner of some chatckey, but an item itself.  I would be described as 'Mid-Century classic' but condition issues have rendered me worthless.  Back, knees, shoulders and hips are all screaming for relief.  I cut down the last part of a picket fence between me and my next door neighbor.  The fence part came down easier than I expected.  But the 4x4 posts were tough to remove.  The last post had me thinking that if I could pull it up from the ground, I might be the King of all England.  The post was like a sword caught in a stone.  A few smacks with an 8 pound sledge hammer, some extras effort and lots of profanity proved to be the winning combination.
> ...


Today I stopped believing the old saw 'good fences make good neighbors'.  It's more accurate to say 'bad fences are a pain in the ass!'


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 20, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Good Lord I'm happy it's Monday!  The weekends no longer provide rest and relaxation.  Now that the Spring has sprung, yard work has returned to the agenda.  Today I feel as if I were on Antiques Roadshow, not as a proud owner of some chatckey, but an item itself.  I would be described as 'Mid-Century classic' but condition issues have rendered me worthless.  Back, knees, shoulders and hips are all screaming for relief.  I cut down the last part of a picket fence between me and my next door neighbor.  The fence part came down easier than I expected.  But the 4x4 posts were tough to remove.  The last post had me thinking that if I could pull it up from the ground, I might be the King of all England.  The post was like a sword caught in a stone.  A few smacks with an 8 pound sledge hammer, some extras effort and lots of profanity proved to be the winning combination.
> ...



Are the dobermans, constant barkers?  Few things are worse than having 24/7 barking dogs as neighbors. When I thought we had bought the perfect house, I then learned of the neighbor's two barking dogs, almost 24/7. He thought our complaints were silly. I have found few dog owners, to be sympathetic to neighbors. Good thing there was a community ordinance relating to dogs barking incessantly.  _Put them indoors or be fined heavily.  _


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 20, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...





I do love fences, though. Probably because I so highly value privacy.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 20, 2015)

Both Hombre and I have been trying to write our memoirs--just for our kids and granddaughter to have.  have any of you tried that?  It is unbelievably difficult to decide what to put in , what to leave out, etc.  Each paragraph seems to jog our memory of something else we hadn't thought of in years.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 20, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Actually we spend little time in our back yard so when we do go out there, and might get barked at if the dogs are out, it isn't really a problem.  The neighbors quiet them quickly.

The worst problem is when the grand dogs are here or our Aunt and friend bring over their Shih tzu and mini weiner dog.  All bark constantly at the dobermans on the other side of the fence and the dobermans bark back as well as charge the fence.  But we can hardly blame the neighbors dogs for barking when we start it.      The neighbors are good  natured about it though.  It all works out.

But no, none of the neigbors dogs are a problem.  The loudest creatures in the neighborhood are the neighbor's peacocks--they are unreal they are so loud--but that doesn't happen at night.


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 20, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


One of my neighbors owns the dog grooming business I take Daisy the Mutt to.  She named her business 'Four Bad Jacks', as she owns four Jack Russell terriers.  Those damn dogs!  Once they are exposed to oxygen, they start barking!

I'll put Daisy on her leash secured on the North Lawn at the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate and she will be content to find a sunny parch to lay in or wander around the grounds seeking a place to pee.  But, unless she sees the mailman or 'that damn cat' from across the street, she never barks until she wants back inside.

The Jack Russells, meanwhile have barked themselves hoarse.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 20, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Both Hombre and I have been trying to write our memoirs--just for our kids and granddaughter to have.  have any of you tried that?  It is unbelievably difficult to decide what to put in , what to leave out, etc.  Each paragraph seems to jog our memory of something else we hadn't thought of in years.


The kids keep asking me to write it all down... I do have some interesting stories and have met some interesting people, but I'm not done yet.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 20, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Both Hombre and I have been trying to write our memoirs--just for our kids and granddaughter to have.  have any of you tried that?  It is unbelievably difficult to decide what to put in , what to leave out, etc.  Each paragraph seems to jog our memory of something else we hadn't thought of in years.
> ...



Well I'm not done yet either.  But I figure it's going to take a lot of time to catch up to where I am now, and then I'll just keep adding to it.

I started awhile back and I'm just now getting up to junior high and highschool years.  There was a lot of family history to cover.

Recommendation to those who take on a project like this:  be sure to break it up into chapters--one for early childhood - one for later childhood - one for college - one for early adult years, etc.  As you go along you remember stuff you want to include and it's a lot easier to find a good place to put it if you do chapters.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 20, 2015)

I tell them to bring tape recorders and write it out themselves. I'm too busy adding chapters.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 20, 2015)

I have considered writing my autobiography, but nobody would believe it. They would just assume my conclusions are all the delusions of a paranoid schizophrenic. I cannot prove otherwise as I have been diagnosed a schizophrenic for fifty years. But I am absolutely certain I have experienced telepathy, and a limited amount of communication from the spirit world. But on the other hand I am also aware some of my experiences were entirely hallucinations. I used logic to determine what was real and what was not, because I cannot trust my senses.  In any case I would have to get someone more literate to check my writings for grammar and punctuation. I am not that well educated, and I was looking at a book of English today with a view to working out when to use semi colons, and stuff like that.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 20, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Both Hombre and I have been trying to write our memoirs--just for our kids and granddaughter to have.  have any of you tried that?  It is unbelievably difficult to decide what to put in , what to leave out, etc.  Each paragraph seems to jog our memory of something else we hadn't thought of in years.



My grandfather produced a book called 'my life'. He pasted in a lot of documents from his career as an engineer.
But disappointingly said nothing whatever about his wife or children.


----------



## jan (Apr 20, 2015)

For Christmas, my daughter gave me a book to fill out of my experiences in life...a book of memoirs so to speak.  It's a beautifully bound leather book with gold guilded pages...gorgeous actually.  However, so far I've written nothing in it at all.

The daughter says she wants me to fill it all in and give it to her when I die as a keepsake for her of my life.  I think it a tall request to go back over my entire life again while recording it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 20, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Both Hombre and I have been trying to write our memoirs--just for our kids and granddaughter to have.  have any of you tried that?  It is unbelievably difficult to decide what to put in , what to leave out, etc.  Each paragraph seems to jog our memory of something else we hadn't thought of in years.
> ...



That won't happen with my project here.  Without the hubby or kids there wouldn't have been much point to a whole lot of it and it would make no sense at all.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 20, 2015)

jan said:


> For Christmas, my daughter gave me a book to fill out of my experiences in life...a book of memoirs so to speak.  It's a beautifully bound leather book with gold guilded pages...gorgeous actually.  However, so far I've written nothing in it at all.
> 
> The daughter says she wants me to fill it all in and give it to her when I die as a keepsake for her of my life.  I think it a tall request to go back over my entire life again while recording it.



If I had to write it all out, it would be much more impossible.  But I am pretty fast on a keyboard so it goes a good clip when I'm in the mood to write on the computer--and edits and going back to add something are much simpler.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 20, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> I have considered writing my autobiography, but nobody would believe it. They would just assume my conclusions are all the delusions of a paranoid schizophrenic. I cannot prove otherwise as I have been diagnosed a schizophrenic for fifty years. But I am absolutely certain I have experienced telepathy, and a limited amount of communication from the spirit world. But on the other hand I am also aware some of my experiences were entirely hallucinations. I used logic to determine what was real and what was not, because I cannot trust my senses.  In any case I would have to get someone more literate to check my writings for grammar and punctuation. I am not that well educated, and I was looking at a book of English today with a view to working out when to use semi colons, and stuff like that.



Most word processing software like Word will do the spelling and grammar corrections for you.  I wouldn't let that stop me from writing it down. Who knows might find it invaluable on down the line?


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 20, 2015)

I haven't had interesting enough experiences to write down my life.  I don't remember a good deal of it anyway.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 20, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> I haven't had interesting enough experiences to write down my life.  I don't remember a good deal of it anyway.



You would be surprised at what you remember when you just start writing down what you know you remember.  And as long as you're just writing for family, it is all interesting.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 20, 2015)

When I go to bed and cannot get to sleep I let my mind go back to past events. There is a technique I read about in a book by Paul Brunton where you think of something. For example, a feather. Then let your mind go back to all the times you have seen a feather. It has the result that you remember lots of experiences associated with feathers quite clearly. You can think of anything, for example seeing a colour, or eating cake and you will trigger memories. Doing this I have remembered many things I had previously forgotten about.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 20, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> I haven't had interesting enough experiences to write down my life.  I don't remember a good deal of it anyway.


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 21, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Chris in transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Sheila and Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 21, 2015)

Last one to bed and first one up.  Good morning everybody.  A better day here after a good night's sleep.  Hope everybody is having a good Tuesday.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 21, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Last one to bed and first one up.  Good morning everybody.  A better day here after a good night's sleep.  Hope everybody is having a good Tuesday.



Hi Foxy, I have been up a while. I have found new Muslims to torment on twitter. Well it gets me through the day.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 21, 2015)

Tuesday's grin


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## Againsheila (Apr 21, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> I just noticed that Nosmo hasn't posted in several days.  Hope he's okay and just busy.  I don't worry as much about those who don't live alone, but when folks disappear without a word like Becki and Sheila, for example, it is a concern.


Just checking in.  Sorry I didn't make a big exit speech.  I didn't like the new form so I kind of just faded away.  Still around on facebook though.  Got bored today so decided to see if anybody missed me.  I guess you did.  I've missed the lot of you too.


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 21, 2015)

Update for those who missed me.  Had surgery on my foot last Jun which wiped out my knee as well.  Months of physical therapy and joining the community center last Jan and actually exercising, I'm doing much better and can walk again.  Also back to all of my volunteer positions.  Lots of work, no pay.  The board of the theater took my friend and I out to dinner as a "thank you" for all our work.  It was great fun and I felt really appreciated.  Wish they'd do that every year, this was the first time in all the years I've been volunteering there and we put in a lot of hours too.  In fact, I have to get busy to find the volunteer ushers for our next play coming up on May 1st.

My husband's parkinson's is still an issue though with physical therapy he's doing a little better.  He's back to painting, though it's with his left hand, he's getting as good as he was with his right hand.  I wish we could sell some of those paintings to pay for more paints and canvases.  

My youngest (low functioning autism) is well placed and back in the special olympics this year.  He comes to visit us for dinner once a week and we visit him frequently.  My oldest is still not working and living at home (he's high functioning autism) I finally have him going to the church with me on Mondays to give out lunches to the homeless.  He's enjoying it and at least it gets him out of the house.  

Anyway, I kind of faded away because I don't like this new forum so it's not anything personal.  Hope you all are doing well.  -Sheila


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 21, 2015)

Againsheila said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I just noticed that Nosmo hasn't posted in several days.  Hope he's okay and just busy.  I don't worry as much about those who don't live alone, but when folks disappear without a word like Becki and Sheila, for example, it is a concern.
> ...


We did. Ya'll start posting again or we'll have to hunt you down.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 21, 2015)

Againsheila said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I just noticed that Nosmo hasn't posted in several days.  Hope he's okay and just busy.  I don't worry as much about those who don't live alone, but when folks disappear without a word like Becki and Sheila, for example, it is a concern.
> ...



Sheila (imagine exclamation points here--I'm having major keyboard issues today. . . . )

So good to see you.  I'm sorry you dislike the new format--so do the rest of us but we're getting used to it somewhat. . .it actually has one or two features I like--but happy you checked back in and caught us up with what is going on with you.  Even if it was an attack of boredom and not that you love us that prompted you to do it.  (teasing. . . .)  

Sounds like things are looking up for you and that's a good thing.  Don't be a stranger, okay?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 21, 2015)

Speaking of my keyboard, it is driving me crazy.  Some keys don't work at all, and I have to put the capslock on to type some capital letters and then take it off to finish a sentence. . . and it is a fairly new Logitech keyboard - wireless and high end with ALL the bells and whistles.  But the letters are wearing off a lot of the keys--some are barely there and some keys are absolutely blank now.  

I have a new keyboard ordered from Amazon - a Gigabyte that I never heard of but it too has all the bells and whistles plus a backlit keyboard with engraved keys that maybe I won't wear off all the letters.  Will report quality when I get it--the price was right.  Just checked and it left Holbrook Az around 8 a.m. so it should be arriving in Albuquerque shortly.  Is scheduled to be delivered tomorrow.  It better. . . .maybe I can resist throwing this one through the window that long. . . .


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 21, 2015)

I love things like this.  This is a real life scenario.  Mama Kitty had her kittens in the nesting box.  And when Mama Kitty leaves the 'nest', Mother Hen moves in and sits on the kittens to keep them warm.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 21, 2015)

So busy...

Landscape season has arrived and with my first batch of poison ivy, it is too late to turn back now.  I simply have people I want to help that way to stop.  The car business is crazy trying to be a salesperson, used car manager and temporary new car manager.  The cars I bought last week barely replaced all we sold this week.  Found some time to sell a new one today.  Our finance manager is on vacation too, so I had to help get an approval today.  The body shop manager is concerned about us selling more cars.  He is telling me all his great ideas and I just want to ask him how many people he is in for today?  I figure I was good for five people today.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 21, 2015)

Fences?  Yes that reminds me I have a dog enclosure of 100 x 65 for early May...


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 21, 2015)

Well, good to see AS back with us! 
Okay, the wife's Prius is fixed, just in time, she has to go out to one of the clinics today then back to the office, I don't have to play chauffeur.  Got the grocery shopping done today but very little back at the house, allergies are kicking my butt, I'm exhausted and my extremities end up feeling like led not to mention everything hurts from all the moving and lifting.  The pool repair guy was out Monday to replace the pump and the electrician came out today to wire it, the pool cleaners will be out tomorrow to turn the pump on, make sure everything is working properly and clean out the pool.  
Hopefully the plumbers will be out tomorrow to fix two of the toilets, one fill valve is shot and one wax ring is bad, Thursday the garage door people will be out to fix one door that is broken and get both automatic door openers working, if we owned the house they'd be installing new insulated garage doors.......  and new openers........ 
Oh I did get the exercise room (mostly) set up, free-weight bench, weight machine, tread mill and elliptical, gotta work on the office next, or was it the library, or the guest room, or the garage, or the maids room...........?


----------



## peach174 (Apr 22, 2015)

Good Morning everyone !

Wednesday's start your day with a smile


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 22, 2015)

Againsheila said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I just noticed that Nosmo hasn't posted in several days.  Hope he's okay and just busy.  I don't worry as much about those who don't live alone, but when folks disappear without a word like Becki and Sheila, for example, it is a concern.
> ...



Hi Againsheila, and how good to see your pretty avatar signaling your presence.

I remember reading that post of yours saying you didn't like the new forum and were leaving. I was proud that someone actually did what they threatened as opposed to just continue coming back and forth all the time _whining about the board_ and about leaving.  You did what you said as did many others. I don't spend _much_ time at USMB anymore either. I don't like to waste it arguing opinions with the same people day after day.  I do spend time at another site, though. ( adults )  If it weren't for the CS, I probably wouldn't come to USMB as often. The coffee-shop's spirit isn't flaccid and I like seeing familiar faces and catching up. 

It is good to see you and I hope to, more often.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 22, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> So busy...
> 
> Landscape season has arrived and with my first batch of poison ivy, it is too late to turn back now.  I simply have people I want to help that way to stop.  The car business is crazy trying to be a salesperson, used car manager and temporary new car manager.  The cars I bought last week barely replaced all we sold this week.  Found some time to sell a new one today.  Our finance manager is on vacation too, so I had to help get an approval today.  The body shop manager is concerned about us selling more cars.  He is telling me all his great ideas and I just want to ask him how many people he is in for today?  I figure I was good for five people today.



save, I have a question I have often wondered about, re: pre-owned automobiles since I am reluctant to buy them. lol. I go for new cars, even though I know how much they are devalued as soon as I drive them off the lot.

Question is this:  When car dealers go to auction to buy cars for their lots, how much information have they on the condition of those cars, re: under the hood, previous recalls or accidents, involving those autos. Also, when it comes to trade-ins what information is gleaned on those? 

Thanks for any info and best of luck as you are under some heavy pressure, with all your responsibilities.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 22, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Well, good to see AS back with us!
> Okay, the wife's Prius is fixed, just in time, she has to go out to one of the clinics today then back to the office, I don't have to play chauffeur.  Got the grocery shopping done today but very little back at the house, allergies are kicking my butt, I'm exhausted and my extremities end up feeling like led not to mention everything hurts from all the moving and lifting.  The pool repair guy was out Monday to replace the pump and the electrician came out today to wire it, the pool cleaners will be out tomorrow to turn the pump on, make sure everything is working properly and clean out the pool.
> Hopefully the plumbers will be out tomorrow to fix two of the toilets, one fill valve is shot and one wax ring is bad, Thursday the garage door people will be out to fix one door that is broken and get both automatic door openers working, if we owned the house they'd be installing new insulated garage doors.......  and new openers........
> Oh I did get the exercise room (mostly) set up, free-weight bench, weight machine, tread mill and elliptical, gotta work on the office next, or was it the library, or the guest room, or the garage, or the maids room...........?



Exhausting schedule.....lol


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 22, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> I love things like this.  This is a real life scenario.  Mama Kitty had her kittens in the nesting box.  And when Mama Kitty leaves the 'nest', Mother Hen moves in and sits on the kittens to keep them warm.



Very touching...


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 22, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> I have considered writing my autobiography, but nobody would believe it. They would just assume my conclusions are all the delusions of a paranoid schizophrenic. I cannot prove otherwise as I have been diagnosed a schizophrenic for fifty years. But I am absolutely certain I have experienced telepathy, and a limited amount of communication from the spirit world. But on the other hand I am also aware some of my experiences were entirely hallucinations. I used logic to determine what was real and what was not, because I cannot trust my senses.  In any case I would have to get someone more literate to check my writings for grammar and punctuation. I am not that well educated, and I was looking at a book of English today with a view to working out when to use semi colons, and stuff like that.



You know, Dajjal, I've always enjoyed reading your posts. I feel you have a talent in writing and I love your avatar. You rate 100% in my book.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 22, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Well, good to see AS back with us!
> Okay, the wife's Prius is fixed, just in time, she has to go out to one of the clinics today then back to the office, I don't have to play chauffeur.  Got the grocery shopping done today but very little back at the house, allergies are kicking my butt, I'm exhausted and my extremities end up feeling like led not to mention everything hurts from all the moving and lifting.  The pool repair guy was out Monday to replace the pump and the electrician came out today to wire it, the pool cleaners will be out tomorrow to turn the pump on, make sure everything is working properly and clean out the pool.
> Hopefully the plumbers will be out tomorrow to fix two of the toilets, one fill valve is shot and one wax ring is bad, Thursday the garage door people will be out to fix one door that is broken and get both automatic door openers working, if we owned the house they'd be installing new insulated garage doors.......  and new openers........
> Oh I did get the exercise room (mostly) set up, free-weight bench, weight machine, tread mill and elliptical, gotta work on the office next, or was it the library, or the guest room, or the garage, or the maids room...........?



Are you having to pay for all this work on a rent house?  Surely the owners are paying those bills?

Maid's room?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 22, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > So busy...
> ...



I'm hoping for that information too as we don't really feel like we can afford a new car but do need to replace our aging Subaru sometime in the future.

Also hoping to get Save's counsel on what to offer for that good used car that we want.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 22, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> So busy...
> 
> Landscape season has arrived and with my first batch of poison ivy, it is too late to turn back now.  I simply have people I want to help that way to stop.  The car business is crazy trying to be a salesperson, used car manager and temporary new car manager.  The cars I bought last week barely replaced all we sold this week.  Found some time to sell a new one today.  Our finance manager is on vacation too, so I had to help get an approval today.  The body shop manager is concerned about us selling more cars.  He is telling me all his great ideas and I just want to ask him how many people he is in for today?  I figure I was good for five people today.



Being profitably busy is sure better than being poor and needy, but be sure to take care of Save too.  

One of my standard answers when an employer asks me what my weakness is as an employee is that I tend to over-estimate how much I can get done in a given amount of time.  Of course I report my strength as being able to calculate what has to be done and get it done.

Sounds like you are finding out how much you can get done in a given amount of time.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 22, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> save, I have a question I have often wondered about, re: pre-owned automobiles since I am reluctant to buy them. lol. I go for new cars, even though I know how much they are devalued as soon as I drive them off the lot.
> 
> Question is this:  When car dealers go to auction to buy cars for their lots, how much information have they on the condition of those cars, re: under the hood, previous recalls or accidents, involving those autos. Also, when it comes to trade-ins what information is gleaned on those?
> 
> Thanks for any info and best of luck as you are under some heavy pressure, with all your responsibilities.



The major auction I use is online AquaAthena.  An independent company takes pictures of the vehicles and points out obvious flaws.  Using Carfax, I can judge number of owners, general maintenance and accidents.  I'm looking for one owner no accident ones, because that is what the pubic will want most.  Then if it is a GM car, I can go into service history.  As far as determining a trade in value I look at Autotrader for retail prices and work backwards to a wholesale price, then I compare that to Blackbook and NADA wholesale pricing guides.  If I end up the same place, it is probably an accurate appraisal.

Pressure?  Just twenty some jobs including my own at stake...

Getting things under control and feeling a little more comfortable.  The sales staff sold as many cars as I bought last week, so no net progress.  lol


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 22, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> I'm hoping for that information too as we don't really feel like we can afford a new car but do need to replace our aging Subaru sometime in the future.
> 
> Also hoping to get Save's counsel on what to offer for that good used car that we want.



Used vehicles are born of new ones.  We need both.  Maybe you need to ask which one you want to buy from me and shipping costs.  

I'd be happy to help regardless.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 22, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, good to see AS back with us!
> ...


The owners are paying for it, not us.  While still an upper middle class to moderately wealthy neighborhood this area used to be one of the exclusive wealthy neighborhoods many years ago (some of that is still right around the corner), it has a small room off the main living area where the garage access is with it's own tiny 3/4 bath, where the maid lived.  We'll be using it as a pantry, storage and cat "bathroom".   
There are some old prestigious academies in this area of town, Loretto is one of them, started out as St. Joseph's Academy in 1879 then the Sisters of Loretto took over and moved to a new site in 1923, the site about 10 blocks from us.  There is also the Francis Bacon Seminary just a couple of blocks away and about 4 blocks away is the (no longer used) Pershing Rd gate to Fort Bliss.  
Now we're not talking mansions here, most of the homes average 2000 square feet and most are single level, this house is 70 years old and about 2000+ sqft., big change from the 1100 sqft house in Trinidad.  The kitchen, front den/library, livingroom and master bedroom are huge, the three other bedrooms are pretty good size also, it takes more than a few steps to get from the master bedroom to the kitchen......


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 22, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



That's about the size of our house but we have a huge great room where we 'live' outside of the modest sized dining area that we converted to our office that is also where we live.  Kitchen not that big but not too small--master bedroom is huge--other two bedrooms nice sized.  Walled in back porch (in addition to the 2,000 sq ft) is where we put the freezer, cupboard holding all the pots and pans, and storage cabinets to store all the miscellancous 'stuff' - light bulbs, extra paper goods, etc.

It is just the right size for us--big enough to have company without everybody being on top of everybody else, but small enough to keep up.  We moved here out of the 1100 sq ft house on the mountain and it seemed cavernous to us at that time, but we have managed to fill it up and then some.  Spacious two-car garage is full of stuff leaving just enough room to get our two cars into it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 22, 2015)

As for the house, it's (mostly) a flat roof with a gable section over the living room so there's a high ceiling.  Small covered and "caged" wrought iron front porch with double doors that open to a long wide hall going straight back, right after the entry is a double opening on the left into the sunken den and library (not sunken).  At the end of the entry hall to the right is another hall going back to the guest room, Jack & Jill Bath and master suite, take a left at the end of that hall and another hall going back to the last 2 bedrooms, the coat closet and linen closet are back in that part of the hall.  These 2 halls/closets comprise the walls to half of the living room with the back of the left hall opening to the living room.
Back to the entry hall, where the right hall begins but straight back the arched opening opens to the living room with the kitchen on the left, there's a door from the kitchen to the library.  The whole back wall in the living room is glass (with a glass slider) looking out thought the covered porch to the pool, at the back of the living room on the left is the door to the maids room and garage.  We're on a corner lot, the house faces north but we do have some side views of the Franklin mountains, stone fence all around the back and a small area, 20 ft x 30 ft (?) with a Mulberry tree and some grass.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 22, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> As for the house, it's (mostly) a flat roof with a gable section over the living room so there's a high ceiling.  Small covered and "caged" wrought iron front porch with double doors that open to a long wide hall going straight back, right after the entry is a double opening on the left into the sunken den and library (not sunken).  At the end of the entry hall to the right is another hall going back to the guest room, Jack & Jill Bath and master suite, take a left at the end of that hall and another hall going back to the last 2 bedrooms, the coat closet and linen closet are back in that part of the hall.  These 2 halls/closets comprise the walls to half of the living room with the back of the left hall opening to the living room.
> Back to the entry hall, where the right hall begins but straight back the arched opening opens to the living room with the kitchen on the left, there's a door from the kitchen to the library.  The whole back wall in the living room is glass (with a glass slider) looking out thought the covered porch too the pool, at the back of the living room on the left is the door to the maids room and garage.  We're on a corner lot, the house faces north but we do have some side views of the Franklin mountains, stone fence all around the back and a small area, 20 ft x 30 ft (?) with a Mulberry tree and some grass.



Our house is flat roof too, and the ceiling over the great room is about four feet higher than rest of the house.  We love the territorial look and livability of that style housing, but the roof is more expensive to replace and upkeep and 'leaks' are a nighmare to locate and patch.  We had to replace ours a few years ago and have the roofers come back every year to check everything out and make any minor repairs that need to be done.  Otherwise it has been a very low maintenance and very livable house.  I hope yours will be the same.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 22, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > As for the house, it's (mostly) a flat roof with a gable section over the living room so there's a high ceiling.  Small covered and "caged" wrought iron front porch with double doors that open to a long wide hall going straight back, right after the entry is a double opening on the left into the sunken den and library (not sunken).  At the end of the entry hall to the right is another hall going back to the guest room, Jack & Jill Bath and master suite, take a left at the end of that hall and another hall going back to the last 2 bedrooms, the coat closet and linen closet are back in that part of the hall.  These 2 halls/closets comprise the walls to half of the living room with the back of the left hall opening to the living room.
> ...


Depends on what the roof cover is as to how hard it is to find leaks, glue down, mop down or burn down, glue down is generally the hardest to find leaks in unless a seem is obviously curled up mop down and burn down are generally the easiest to find leaks and the easiest to repair, I know, done enough of them in the past.  With glue down (usually they're white) the gluing surface has to be completely clean and dry, with the other two roofing tar can be spread over the leak even in a pouring rain and it will seal the leak until it can be fixed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 22, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



But on a tar and gravel roof such as is common on the better roofs around here, you can't see the tar under the rock.  And none of the leaks we had originated where the water came through the ceiling, but most originated several feet away.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 22, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Not all tar roof have rocks covering them and yes, I've had to move rock to find leaks.  The problem with almost all roof leaks is water follows the path of least resistance and always flows downhill, a leak can form on one side of the roof and show up on the inside at the other side of the house.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 22, 2015)

Had leftover chicken, made a chicken and broccoli stir fry....... 
Now I'm indulging in the bad stuff........  Caramel butter pecan ice cream........


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 22, 2015)

Did his parents have a sense of humor or what?


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 23, 2015)

Uncomfortable, to say the least.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 23, 2015)

blackhawk said:


> Did his parents have a sense of humor or what?


Didn't he play the Tin Man...........


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 23, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > save, I have a question I have often wondered about, re: pre-owned automobiles since I am reluctant to buy them. lol. I go for new cars, even though I know how much they are devalued as soon as I drive them off the lot.
> ...



You sound very conscientious Save. All that requires time to a manager who has, as the highest interest, his customer.  All that combined with the rest of your job description, makes for a very busy life. lol. ( which is how I like mine )   

Thanks for the good information. I heard from a wealthy man who earned his wealth by making smart choices, to buy pre-owned cars only, and previously high-end ones, as those cars have _probably_ had the highest chance of being treated respectfully by their former owners. He was speaking of Cadillacs, Lincolns, etc. ( not sports or muscle cars )


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 23, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Had leftover chicken, made a chicken and broccoli stir fry.......
> Now I'm indulging in the bad stuff........  Caramel butter pecan ice cream........



That sounds like a great meal. Love those pecans in that ice cream flavor.

Last night I had a _new-for-me_ frozen product I bought at Walmart _because it was on sale for $2._ Brand, Tai-Pei and it was loaded with carbs....way too many for me...should have halved it, but it is called Beef and Broccoli and described as _beef and broccoli in Asian style _(  ) _sauce with steamed rice._ Sodium and carb amounts through the roof. lol. It was delicious though, after I poured a lot of soy sauce into it.  It was so good, I hope I never see it again...lol


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 23, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Had leftover chicken, made a chicken and broccoli stir fry.......
> ...


There was a reason it was on sale........  Yeah, I tried it myself, once, a while back......


----------



## mdk (Apr 23, 2015)

Morning everyone! I hope the day finds everyone well. I got a nice 5 mile run in this morning. It was chilly and windy but those are my favorite running conditions. Cheers!


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 23, 2015)

mdk said:


> Morning everyone! I hope the day finds everyone well. I got a nice 5 mile run in this morning. It was chilly and windy but those are my favorite running conditions. Cheers!



Good for you! I'm facing one here in a few minutes. It takes me about 30 minutes for exercises, then getting bathed and dressed, another 45 to 60.  lol.


----------



## mdk (Apr 23, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Morning everyone! I hope the day finds everyone well. I got a nice 5 mile run in this morning. It was chilly and windy but those are my favorite running conditions. Cheers!
> ...



Have fun! It takes about an hour for the excercises and about 30 minutes to get showered and dressed. If I go to the gym it takes much longer but I didn't have the time today so I went for a run instead. lol.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 23, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Yes, it was probably needing to be sold before the expiration date. I liked the way Walmart marketed it though. A nearby popular and very nice all-purpose store sells the same things as Walmart but they can't compete in price because they have fewer stores, so Walmart advertised my carb meal, as "_$2.00 and at Fred Meyer, $3.89"_ ( or close...can't remember, but what a great marketing strategy. )  It was a strategy that closed the sale for me.  Love it when businesses compete. Keeps prices as low as possible for the consumer.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 23, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Had leftover chicken, made a chicken and broccoli stir fry.......
> Now I'm indulging in the bad stuff........  Caramel butter pecan ice cream........



That's not 'bad stuff'.   It's just the stuff we eat in moderation.  :


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 23, 2015)

And good morning everybody.  My new Gigabyte keyboard arrived yesterday on schedule and it is great to have all the keys working again.  Some nice features on it--a couple I don't like such as the delete key and backspace key are normal size instead of double size which is what I am used to but I can get used to that.

Are they working on the board this morning?  Sometimes it is like slogging through molasses, a problem I am not having on other sites.

The mystery of the bb code editor continues.  I tried Firefox once again but it was as wonky and unstable on Windows 8.1 as it was before, so I changed my default browser to Google Chrome and voila, I have a bb code editor.  So apparently it is only IE that isn't a happy camper with this site.

But it is a beautiful day in Albuquerque and I hope to actually get some necessary chores done.  Or not in which case they weren't really necessary were they?


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 23, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Had leftover chicken, made a chicken and broccoli stir fry.......
> ...


Copious amounts of moderation.......


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 23, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> You know, Dajjal, I've always enjoyed reading your posts. I feel you have a talent in writing and I love your avatar. You rate 100% in my book.



Thanks, Have you seen my paintings in the arts and craft forum?

My paintings US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 23, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > You know, Dajjal, I've always enjoyed reading your posts. I feel you have a talent in writing and I love your avatar. You rate 100% in my book.
> ...



Wow Dajjal.  I hadn't seen that thread, but your work is quite remarkable and provocative.  I am something of a connoisseure of art and there is some impressive talent there.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 23, 2015)

A friend just reacquainted the world with this Jethro Hull creation of a very distant past--features some great piano and guitar work that was so typical of the single greatest era in American music which in my opinion stretched from the mid 50's to the late 70's.  Brought back some great memories.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 23, 2015)

And an amazing flute. Thank you for that Foxy. This was my special ring tone for my late friend Terry:


Ironic....


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 23, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> And an amazing flute. Thank you for that Foxy. This was my special ring tone for my late friend Terry:
> 
> 
> Ironic....



Yes.  I still so resent the current generation for taking all the great melodies and lyrics out of music as well as the great instrumental work that enhanced them in those 'olden days'. 

And I am honestly not trying to be an old fogie about it.  I have steeled myself and forced myself to have an open mind about the stuff presented as music in the Country Music Awards, on The Voice, on American Idol, the Grammys et al.  I figured it would sound better to me with familiarity.

It doesn't.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 23, 2015)

Decide which is the #1 rated supermarket in America and then see if you are right.  More importantly see if your favorite supermarket made the cut of the 30 'best'.  (Mine didn't)

America s Best Supermarkets Slideshow Slideshow The Daily Meal


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 23, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Decide which is the #1 rated supermarket in America and then see if you are right.  More importantly see if your favorite supermarket made the cut of the 30 'best'.  (Mine didn't)
> 
> America s Best Supermarkets Slideshow Slideshow The Daily Meal


Yeah, saw that last night, kinda surprised who made number one.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 23, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > And an amazing flute. Thank you for that Foxy. This was my special ring tone for my late friend Terry:
> ...


I agree, but in my position, I listen, or am forced to listen to a lot of modern stuff. I must cater to customers.
During the day, however, there is classic Rock playing and occasionally some country.
And, at about midnight, every night, this:


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 23, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > And an amazing flute. Thank you for that Foxy. This was my special ring tone for my late friend Terry:
> ...


One other thing that is happening, in order to renew the patent either the original artist re-does and re-releases a song or someone else buys it (or buys into it) and does their version.  Heard a lot of that lately, we'll probably be hearing it much more often.  
Lionel Richie just did that, most of the artists fall within the Country genre and Lionel sang some of the songs with some of them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 23, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Decide which is the #1 rated supermarket in America and then see if you are right.  More importantly see if your favorite supermarket made the cut of the 30 'best'.  (Mine didn't)
> ...



Yes, me too.  We go to Sprouts once in awhile because they have great produce and often feature some great prices, and we go to Trader Joes for some hard to find items like fresh blueberry juice and stuff.  But I wouldn't rate either one of them as my favorite or 'best' for all things.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 23, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


For me it used to be Safeway and Super Wally World, now it's Albertsons and Super Wally World.  On rare occasions I'll go to Trader Joes or Whole Foods.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 23, 2015)

Same here.  90% Albertsons, which we much prefer over Smiths (Krogers), and the rest divided between Walmart, Trader Joes, and Sprouts (a whole foods market).  Every once in awhile I pick up some great Blue Bell icecream on sale at Walgreens too, but since they recalled all their ice cream, that isn't currently an option.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 23, 2015)

Okay Coffee Shoppers, it is baby time here.  My daughter is at University of Michigan being induced later this evening.  Apparently there was less amniotic fluid than the doctors would like, so it is a birthday either Friday or Saturday.  Saturday is anniversary time for Mrs. Liberty and me.  Also my grandmother's birthday, RIP.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 23, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Okay Coffee Shoppers, it is baby time here.  My daughter is at University of Michigan being induced later this evening.  Apparently there was less amniotic fluid than the doctors would like, so it is a birthday either Friday or Saturday.  Saturday is anniversary time for Mrs. Liberty and me.  Also my grandmother's birthday, RIP.



Will keep you, your family, and your daughter and new grandbaby in my prayers tonight and tomorrow Save.  And will hope for a really good anniversary too.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 23, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > And an amazing flute. Thank you for that Foxy. This was my special ring tone for my late friend Terry:
> ...



Well there's your problem!  Those are terrible places to go to listen to music.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 24, 2015)

Ack!  I just dipped my toes into the Politics forum pool and I've got to say, that water is freezing!  

Sometimes I wonder how many people are actually as.....aggressively passionate, let's call it, about their viewpoints as we see on the board.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 24, 2015)

Good morning all.  It is kind of sort of trying to rain in Albuquerque and that is a very good thing.  But I did call our HVAC guy and asked if we could postpone shutting down the furnace until next Friday.  As he wasn't eager to climb roofs in the rain, they agreed.  I am much relieved as we are not supposed to get out of the mid 60's today, will be in the 50's for a high on Sunday, and in the low 40's every night for the next week.  New Mexico actually got some snow this week.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 24, 2015)

And yes, Montro.  The board is pretty wicked out there.  You'll do some better in the Civil Debate Zone or the new Structured Discussion Zone that I love.  But the more lenient 'free speech' policies at USMB does seem to promote more meannness in many forums though many really seem to appreciate the looser policies.

There are people who actually think the Coffee Shop is phony because we are nice to each other in here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 24, 2015)

Waiting for Save to check in on the baby watch.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 24, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  It is kind of sort of trying to rain in Albuquerque and that is a very good thing.  But I did call our HVAC guy and asked if we could postpone shutting down the furnace until next Friday.  As he wasn't eager to climb roofs in the rain, they agreed.  I am much relieved as we are not supposed to get out of the mid 60's today, will be in the 50's for a high on Sunday, and in the low 40's every night for the next week.  New Mexico actually got some snow this week.


Yup, got those fronts moving through here also.  Just stepped out back to turn the pool pump on (gotta run the pump 8 hours every day), it's 60 degrees but with high winds, I'm wearing a t-shirt and gym shorts.........  I didn't stay outside long........  Not planning on going swimming just yet.........  
I do have to run some errands, the wife wants an exercise poster laminated and I have to make a run to Wally World, the house is starting to shape up some more but there's still a ton of boxes to go through, when the shelf pins we ordered from Ikea arrive we can at least get the bookcases stocked, that should get rid of half the unopened boxes.  
Gizmo is definitely becoming more of an indoor kitty, he'll go out back but stays in the back yard and he's becoming quite territorial.  Last night we heard a horrible growling and howling coming from the master bedroom, Giz like to lay in the open window (the bottom of the window is only a few inches off the ground).  One of the neighborhood cats decided to "visit" and Giz didn't take too kindly to it..........  What was funny is he was hiding behind one of the wardrobes making all this racket.  I finally had to go out front and chase the visitor away.  The other 2 older cats were staying out of the room, freaked out by Giz's yowling.  
The garage guy and plumbers showed up yesterday so now the toilets and garage doors are working properly.  The one toilet that I thought had a bad wax ring ended up having NO wax ring.  Whoever installed it set the toilet in a bed of grout instead..... pretty stupid.......


----------



## peach174 (Apr 24, 2015)

Morning !

I hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 24, 2015)

Oh and watching Giz when he gets a wild kitten hair is hysterical, with the tile floors there's little traction so when he takes off running he runs in place for a second or two before getting traction (like on the cartoons) and when he rounds corners at full speed he's like a race car on a dirt track sliding around the corner..... 
Poor Jasper gets the brunt of Gizmos play fighting, Giz will follow him all over the house jumping on Jasper's back, sometimes Giz gets a little to rambunctious and the growling, yelling and hissing starts.........


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 24, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > You know, Dajjal, I've always enjoyed reading your posts. I feel you have a talent in writing and I love your avatar. You rate 100% in my book.
> ...



OOhh Myyyy, Dajjal, what an amazing imagination you have and what a talent you are. I very much enjoyed studying those paintings. I can't imagine why you aren't famous and why those paintings aren't hanging in museums or private collections, all over the world. They truly inspire and intrigue.  And you truly are an interesting man. So happy we have you with us. You are someone I would like to actually meet so I could explore your beautiful gifted mind. You are a man of soul and depth. I somehow have known that for a long time, just through your interesting way of posting. 

I am grateful you sent me that link, of your world, I otherwise would doubtfully never have noticed.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 24, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Oh and watching Giz when he gets a wild kitten hair is hysterical, with the tile floors there's little traction so when he takes off running he runs in place for a second or two before getting traction (like on the cartoons) and when he rounds corners at full speed he's like a race car on a dirt track sliding around the corner.....
> Poor Jasper gets the brunt of Gizmos play fighting, Giz will follow him all over the house jumping on Jasper's back, sometimes Giz gets a little to rambunctious and the growling, yelling and hissing starts.........



Cats are truly amusing, when together. They can be the height of entertainment. I can just envision Giz sliding around those corners...lol


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 24, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> And yes, Montro.  The board is pretty wicked out there.  You'll do some better in the Civil Debate Zone or the new Structured Discussion Zone that I love.  But the more lenient 'free speech' policies at USMB does seem to promote more meannness in many forums though many really seem to appreciate the looser policies.
> 
> There are people who actually think the Coffee Shop is phony because we are nice to each other in here.


_
But the more lenient 'free speech' policies at USMB does seem to promote more meanness in many forums_

Yes foxy, as does a free site. Any site that attracts freeloaders, will always be the worst, unless there is something of value to gain from it. As with the previous reputation system that brought in the highest and the best, and most stimulating and exciting, posters, _in my opinion_. What was left, since it's demise, is no more than a playground full of angry or bored people arguing. But some people thrive on that and for those who don't, we have the CS, where our days can begin in goodwill. 

I sure do miss 007. I always had fun playing with him in what was our virtual reality. Since he and I are so much alike in many ways, we always_ got_ each others sense of humor and could pretend together. As an example, I haven't ridden in the lap of someone steering a John Deere tractor, or Harley, or worked in the garden with anyone since he has been MIA. I hope he is off somewhere having fun and will come back to the CS, sooner than later. My short shorts and Daisey Duke tight-fitting tops are just waiting.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 24, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  It is kind of sort of trying to rain in Albuquerque and that is a very good thing.  But I did call our HVAC guy and asked if we could postpone shutting down the furnace until next Friday.  As he wasn't eager to climb roofs in the rain, they agreed.  I am much relieved as we are not supposed to get out of the mid 60's today, will be in the 50's for a high on Sunday, and in the low 40's every night for the next week.  New Mexico actually got some snow this week.


I heard that you got some white stuff. Did Sandia Peak get any? I used to love to look east and see that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 24, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all.  It is kind of sort of trying to rain in Albuquerque and that is a very good thing.  But I did call our HVAC guy and asked if we could postpone shutting down the furnace until next Friday.  As he wasn't eager to climb roofs in the rain, they agreed.  I am much relieved as we are not supposed to get out of the mid 60's today, will be in the 50's for a high on Sunday, and in the low 40's every night for the next week.  New Mexico actually got some snow this week.
> ...



If Sandia Peak got any snow, it was of the wet and wimpy sort that melted quickly off the west face.  There is still plenty of snow up there, but sub par for this time of year.  All the patches of snow won't be melted until late May or June sometime.  These late snows are usually more common in the higher northern mountains though.

But yes, when the snow does stick on the west face of the Sandias where we can see it, it is so beautiful.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 24, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



Hi! Thanks for the compliment. Unfortunately I do not value my work so highly. In fact I gave up painting years ago precisely because they were not good enough to hang in galleries. I consider the best of them to be second rate. I no longer have the desire to paint. But I though they were worth posting here though.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 24, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


I looked at your work, whoever told you it wasn't good enough to hang in galleries is full of it.  My work, though different, is gallery quality, I've been told so by many people in the past, yours is at least as good if not better in certain ways.
Don't listen to the naysayers and if you want to make money stop posting them for anyone to take for free.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 24, 2015)

With this move (and all the others before it) we've acquired many, many boxes.  I've been breaking them down for storage and finally today cleared the area in the garage to store them.  Was using two very large and heavy boards to hold them in place untill I could put up some eyelets and tie the boxes against the wall.  Add the a couple to the 20 or so already in place and they decided to push out at the bottom knocking the boards over, one went over a full box on the floor and kicked up at the bottom, nailed me on the right ankle........  It's abraded and definitely bruised, very sore......  not a happy camper right now.....


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 24, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> With this move (and all the others before it) we've acquired many, many boxes.  I've been breaking them down for storage and finally today cleared the area in the garage to store them.  Was using two very large and heavy boards to hold them in place untill I could put up some eyelets and tie the boxes against the wall.  Add the a couple to the 20 or so already in place and they decided to push out at the bottom knocking the boards over, one went over a full box on the floor and kicked up at the bottom, nailed me on the right ankle........  It's abraded and definitely bruised, very sore......  not a happy camper right now.....



Well gee Ringel.  Things have been going smoothly for a couple of days.  You had to expect it didn't you?  (Just teasing.  Sorry about your sore ankle.)


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 24, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Who told you they were not good enough to hang in galleries?   They are superior to a lot of stuff hanging in galleries all over the place around here.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 24, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Okay Coffee Shoppers, it is baby time here.  My daughter is at University of Michigan being induced later this evening.  Apparently there was less amniotic fluid than the doctors would like, so it is a birthday either Friday or Saturday.  Saturday is anniversary time for Mrs. Liberty and me.  Also my grandmother's birthday, RIP.
> ...



Miss Ellie has arrived.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 24, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Wonderful news.  And Miss Ellie's mom, dad, grandparents are all in good shape?


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 24, 2015)

As far as I know everyone is doing well.  I am not at the hospital, so details are a little light.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 24, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> As far as I know everyone is doing well.  I am not at the hospital, so details are a little light.



I love the name Ellie but her last name isn't Clampett I hope.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 24, 2015)

Cam shot of the thunderstorm approaching west Albuquerque earlier today.  If we still lived in Kansas I would be gathering up the battery radio and lantern and getting ready to duck.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 24, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > As far as I know everyone is doing well.  I am not at the hospital, so details are a little light.
> ...



Eleanor, and the rest is further down the alphabet than "C".


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 24, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > With this move (and all the others before it) we've acquired many, many boxes.  I've been breaking them down for storage and finally today cleared the area in the garage to store them.  Was using two very large and heavy boards to hold them in place untill I could put up some eyelets and tie the boxes against the wall.  Add the a couple to the 20 or so already in place and they decided to push out at the bottom knocking the boards over, one went over a full box on the floor and kicked up at the bottom, nailed me on the right ankle........  It's abraded and definitely bruised, very sore......  not a happy camper right now.....
> ...


Welp, just got back from the ER, severely contused (bruised) bone.  The pain kept getting worse and worse especially when I tried to walk on it, the doc said a bruised bone hurts as bad as a break but heals faster.
The primary VA clinic is attached to the Beaumont Army Medical Center and shares services so I went to that ER, no fee........  It's also about four miles from our house.  Vicodan and 800 mg ibuprofen will go a long way to dealing with the pain.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 24, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Cam shot of the thunderstorm approaching west Albuquerque earlier today.  If we still lived in Kansas I would be gathering up the battery radio and lantern and getting ready to duck.


You're not in Kansas anymore, Toto.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 24, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Cam shot of the thunderstorm approaching west Albuquerque earlier today.  If we still lived in Kansas I would be gathering up the battery radio and lantern and getting ready to duck.
> ...


No I'm not, but it sure did look like it for a little while.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 25, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Chris in transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.





P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 25, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Hm...you have seriously been overworking your body machine. Stress also can be a precursor to injury. I know this for a fact. lol.  I'm glad you are on some sedation meds and pain control. This may make you rest up, so you can recoup, sooner than later.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Cam shot of the thunderstorm approaching west Albuquerque earlier today.  If we still lived in Kansas I would be gathering up the battery radio and lantern and getting ready to duck.



Ominous to say the very least. Talk about stress!


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 25, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Not really, haven't been working near as hard as I could have, this was simply an accident, figured the boards were heavy enough to hold the collection of cardboard boxes in place, obviously I miscalculated and had the boards positioned incorrectly.  Used, re-flattened boxes don't always want to remain flat unless laid down with something heavy on top of them, I am stacking them standing on end leaning against the wall which means they spring open unless held in place.  When I can get back to it I'll make sure I secure them properly with nothing heavy that can move and potentially cause more damage.  
Also I'm one of those that most narcotic pain meds tend to keep me awake as opposed to put me to sleep so I didn't get to bed until 2am and was up at 7am.  The good thing is the ankle doesn't hurt near as much this morning without another dose of Vicodin but the crutches are a pain to use.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 25, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Cam shot of the thunderstorm approaching west Albuquerque earlier today.  If we still lived in Kansas I would be gathering up the battery radio and lantern and getting ready to duck.
> ...



Not really stressful here--rain in almost any form is a blessing.  Albuquerque has had a teensy funnel cloud once every three or four decades--never anything anybody got excited about.  We don't have hurricanes or earthquakes or floods or large hail and are not prone to really severe cold or heat.

The most stressful thing about that storm is it was coming into Albuquerque just about the time Hombre decided to walk the roughly 1 mile to the neighborhood repair shop to pick up our  Subaru.  I didn't realize the storm was coming until I heard the thunder and looked out.  I immediately called the shop and they assured me he got there just before the rain and hail started.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 25, 2015)

Oh and good morning everybody.  Hope all are having a great weekend.  Looking forward to Sherry and WQ's return with reports of their big adventure.  We should have a slightly warmer day today but still in the 60's--we are predicted to have a high in mid 50's tomorrow with more rain possible.  I am sooooo glad we postponed having the heat and a/c switched over yesterday.  I am such a wimp.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 25, 2015)

There is nothing on television I want to watch today. Not even with three new channels: I have been playing mah-jong instead. It comes free with windows 7.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 25, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> There is nothing on television I want to watch today. Not even with three new channels: I have been playing mah-jong instead. It comes free with windows 7.



If you haven't tried Pogo Games, you might enjoy the Mah Jong games there Dajjal....lots and lots of them plus many other neat games.  Their free version offers almost all the stuff.  They also have a paid membership that provides a few other things, such as not having to put up with ads and stuff, but the free version is fine for those who just want to play the games.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 25, 2015)

Good 'morning' again........  Took a 5 hour "nap" this afternoon, obviously needed it.
Don't know if I mentioned it but part of my medication forwarding issue (remember the Flowmax fiasco) was my Lisinopril and Amlodipine, both blood pressure meds.  The Amlodipine showed up the day after the flowmax but for some still unknown reason the USPS forwarded my Lisinopril up to Denver so I had the NM VA resend the Lisinopril rush delivery because we had no idea when or if the "lost" delivery would arrive......  The lost package arrived yesterday (had taken my last dose Thursday) and the rush delivery showed up today........


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 25, 2015)

Andrew got the gold in the 200 meter dash today at the region special Olympics.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 25, 2015)

Againsheila said:


> Andrew got the gold in the 200 meter dash today at the region special Olympics.


Congratulations!  Good for him!


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Oh and good morning everybody.  Hope all are having a great weekend.  Looking forward to Sherry and WQ's return with reports of their big adventure.  We should have a slightly warmer day today but still in the 60's--we are predicted to have a high in mid 50's tomorrow with more rain possible.  I am sooooo glad we postponed having the heat and a/c switched over yesterday.  I am such a wimp.




*We're Baaack!!!!*


Sorry....we got back late last night.  Busy day today.  I'll let Sherry give you guys the full report.  Down loaded pics this afternoon.  I'll dump a few in photobucket and post.

We had a wonderful time.  Sherry kept me straight.    Saw lots of cool things.  Love you guys....and glad to be back.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 25, 2015)

Over the last month the wife and I have been frequently miscommunicating, speaking in partial sentences and expecting each other to be mind readers......   As a result we're snapping at each other, lot's of stress on both our parts and while she knows it was an accident that hurt me yesterday she's still upset because it ruined her plans for today, I'm upset because I got hurt and I have too much to do to be injured.......  We both know we're doing it so it's really okay, it's a stress release and we both feel safe enough to bounce off of each other from time to time and not let it damage or destroy our marriage, strain it on occasion but nothing more than that.  
Tomorrow we're going to a swap meet not far from here, I'll just take it slowly and it gives her a chance to "escape" for a little while. 
Mentioned it earlier but it's a good thing it doesn't hurt anywhere near as much as it did yesterday though it is still pretty sore.  Read on a couple of medical sites that bone contusions, the fracturing of the internal marrow without fracturing the hard part of the bone, can take 3 to 6 months to completely heal.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 26, 2015)

Againsheila said:


> Andrew got the gold in the 200 meter dash today at the region special Olympics.



Hey you -- good to see you back.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 26, 2015)

Well we all get to watch Mr./Ms. Jenner become whatever it is he/she wants.  Personally I am busy becoming what I want to be also.  As it turns out it is not changing genders, drugs, a life of crime or hurting others, so it will quietly play out in private.  Yay me!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 26, 2015)

Againsheila said:


> Andrew got the gold in the 200 meter dash today at the region special Olympics.



Hooray for Andrew.  Sounds like he is doing very well which has to be a real blessing for you both.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 26, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Well we all get to watch Mr./Ms. Jenner become whatever it is he/she wants.  Personally I am busy becoming what I want to be also.  As it turns out it is not changing genders, drugs, a life of crime or hurting others, so it will quietly play out in private.  Yay me!



Well never mind the sex-change operation that appears to not be in your near future.  Give us an update on the new grandbaby.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 26, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and good morning everybody.  Hope all are having a great weekend.  Looking forward to Sherry and WQ's return with reports of their big adventure.  We should have a slightly warmer day today but still in the 60's--we are predicted to have a high in mid 50's tomorrow with more rain possible.  I am sooooo glad we postponed having the heat and a/c switched over yesterday.  I am such a wimp.
> ...



Hope your vacation was all you hoped it would be.  Looking forward to a full report.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 26, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Andrew got the gold in the 200 meter dash today at the region special Olympics.
> ...



You too, Pogo.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 26, 2015)

A very chilly Sunday in Albuquerque - 50 degrees and won't get a lot warmer today with thunderstorms predicted.  Colfax county north of us--very close to Ringel's former digs--is under a winter storm warning today and tonight with up to 15 inches of snow forecast.


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 26, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Andrew got the gold in the 200 meter dash today at the region special Olympics.
> ...




It was a rough first year with Independent Living Services but now they really are a blessing.  They even sent the caregiver I asked for with him and she's great.


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 26, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Over the last month the wife and I have been frequently miscommunicating, speaking in partial sentences and expecting each other to be mind readers......   As a result we're snapping at each other, lot's of stress on both our parts and while she knows it was an accident that hurt me yesterday she's still upset because it ruined her plans for today, I'm upset because I got hurt and I have too much to do to be injured.......  We both know we're doing it so it's really okay, it's a stress release and we both feel safe enough to bounce off of each other from time to time and not let it damage or destroy our marriage, strain it on occasion but nothing more than that.
> Tomorrow we're going to a swap meet not far from here, I'll just take it slowly and it gives her a chance to "escape" for a little while.
> Mentioned it earlier but it's a good thing it doesn't hurt anywhere near as much as it did yesterday though it is still pretty sore.  Read on a couple of medical sites that bone contusions, the fracturing of the internal marrow without fracturing the hard part of the bone, can take 3 to 6 months to completely heal.


I hope you get better soon.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 26, 2015)

Againsheila said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



Well it has always been obvious the love you have for Andrew and no doubt he for you, but there comes a time when we have to reach out and accept help that is available for people with Andrew's disabilities.  It was obvious, to me anyway, that such a time had arrived for you and Andrew so I was so glad that you did even though your stresses through the transition were also obvious.  And I am most pleased that it has turned out to be a happy experience for everybody.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 26, 2015)

Question for the computer geeks.  I have my default browser set as Google Chrome.  I access USMB through Google Chrome.  But if I try to make a shortcut to USMB from Google Chrome on my desktop, it reverts to IE.  Why?  And is there anything I can do to make a Google Chrome shortcut on my desktop?


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 26, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Question for the computer geeks.  I have my default browser set as Google Chrome.  I access USMB through Google Chrome.  But if I try to make a shortcut to USMB from Google Chrome on my desktop, it reverts to IE.  Why?  And is there anything I can do to make a Google Chrome shortcut on my desktop?


You have IE set up as the default browser so anything on the desktop will default to the program that is set when clicked on.  Now whether you can single out a specific program that's not your default I don't know, this should tell you;
Set program access and computer defaults - Windows Help


----------



## Sherry (Apr 26, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and good morning everybody.  Hope all are having a great weekend.  Looking forward to Sherry and WQ's return with reports of their big adventure.  We should have a slightly warmer day today but still in the 60's--we are predicted to have a high in mid 50's tomorrow with more rain possible.  I am sooooo glad we postponed having the heat and a/c switched over yesterday.  I am such a wimp.
> ...



Saturday: The drive up was mostly uneventful...a couple of small backups, but we made it in just over 12 hours. We won't use Expedia again to book a room in advance, and I won't bore you with the details as to why. Everything worked out in the end, but an unnecessary hiccup after a long day of driving. We got to drive around some that evening. WQ, who is the best tour guide ever, showed me some cool sights, including the inside of The Jefferson. Richmond Luxury Hotels The Jefferson Hotel - Packages VA Hotel Packages Then he took me out for a nice dinner...actually he took me to great places to eat all week.

Sunday: We toured Monticello, which is absolutely amazing...everyone should have an opportunity to visit. Thomas Jefferson s Monticello Afterwards, we had a fantastic lunch at historic Michie's Tavern. Michie Tavern Charlottesville Virginia Get A Taste of the 18th Century  Finally, we stopped off to tour Monroe's home. Ash Lawn-Highland

Monday: We drove down to "the rivah" to see some of the historic grand plantation homes which were on display during Garden Week. Westover Home  
Home

Tuesday: We spent the day in Richmond. We visited some Civil War places: American Civil War CenterAmerican Civil War Center At Historic Tredegar In Richmond Virginia. Chimborazo Hospital - Richmond National Battlefield Park U.S. National Park Service  Then my favorite part of the trip was our visit to Maymont Park and the breathtaking Dooley Mansion from the Gilded Age. Maymont Mansion - Maymont

Wednesday: We toured the Jamestown Settlement...fantastic museum and I really enjoyed going onto the ships. Jamestown Settlement ships fort Powhatan Indian village Then we headed down the road to the original Jamestown site, which was WQ's favorite part of the trip. Historic Jamestowne Part of Colonial National Historical Park U.S. National Park Service 

Thursday: We visited Colonial Williamsburg...we saw a lot in one day, and could have used an extra to not feel so rushed. http://www.colonialwilliamsburg.com...K=8445726663&gclid=CNicloHnlMUCFdY8gQodjHIA7A

Friday: We hit more traffic on the way back and it took us over 13 hours, but it was a jam packed and fun-filled vacation.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 26, 2015)

Sherry said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



It sounds wonderful Sherry.  And I am soooooo jealous.   I love visiting historical sites , especially when they are beautiful.  Thanks for the virtual tour guide.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 26, 2015)

Sherry said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Visited most of those at least once during my 35 years in Virginia.  One I visited probably more than any other place was the site of the Battle of Fair Oaks, the final battle of Second Manassas (2nd Bull Run).  Unfortunately there's not much there that commemorates the battle......... 
Two of the Unions most promising Generals were killed there, the battle took place during a massive thunderstorm. 






Yup, they put a huge shopping mall right on the site.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 26, 2015)

Cool here today, overcast with occasional rain (mostly verga though), very high winds with the high so far around 60.  The locals are walking around in winter clothes........  
Apparently they got a dusting of snow here last year, shut the city down for two days.......


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 26, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Well we all get to watch Mr./Ms. Jenner become whatever it is he/she wants.  Personally I am busy becoming what I want to be also.  As it turns out it is not changing genders, drugs, a life of crime or hurting others, so it will quietly play out in private.  Yay me!
> ...



Mrs. Liberty, my parents and I will go visit on Tuesday.  Ellie and parents came home late this afternoon.  Miss Harper is at Grandma's house.  Apparently there was a MRSA possibility at her daycare, so we are keeping the apart until we are certain no threat exists.  I saw Harper tonight and she seems very healthy.

Didn't get a height on Ellie yet, but she weighed 7lbs. 6 oz.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm more into hysterical sites...


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 26, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



I'm surprised that was allowed.  Hombre has always been fascinated with Civil War battlefields and if we get anywhere close to one, he is gung ho to go visit and walk the entire premises.  So we have seen every battlefield in New Mexico, Texas, Arkansas, Missouri, and Kansas, and when we spent a long summer in West Virginia, with many forays into Virginia, we saw a whole bunch more of them with the crowning one of course being Appomattox.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 26, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


It was built in the 80s, one of the construction programs that fueled the move to save American battlefields.  Laws were passed and the Department of Interior made rules (given the nod by Congress) to create no construction buffer zones around many of the national battlefields which obviously ticked off many who had bought lands with the intent of making lots of money in development.  One that was eventually built next to the Manassas battlefield had already been in the works and after much litigation was allowed to build, just not as big as was originally planned.  
The last time we were at Fair Oaks Mall at least half of the stores were empty but the whole area around it has already been built up with office, commercial and residential zones so tearing it down and restoring the battlefield really wouldn't matter.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 26, 2015)

Which reminds me of another phenomenon that I wonder if it is just my imagination or is it a fact that a LOT of the old big malls are starting to shut down.  And we don't seeing new ones being built like they were in the 80's and 90's.  Going out of style?


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 26, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Which reminds me of another phenomenon that I wonder if it is just my imagination or is it a fact that a LOT of the old big malls are starting to shut down.  And we don't seeing new ones being built like they were in the 80's and 90's.  Going out of style?



If that's true, I'd guess that a lot of the reason is the popularity of online shopping.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 26, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Question for the computer geeks.  I have my default browser set as Google Chrome.  I access USMB through Google Chrome.  But if I try to make a shortcut to USMB from Google Chrome on my desktop, it reverts to IE.  Why?  And is there anything I can do to make a Google Chrome shortcut on my desktop?


You should be able to set it up as a link to an application. What you want is for the link to issue a command, probably like: 
chrome USMessageboard.com

You could try that from a dos prompt or whatever they call it now to check the syntax.

That should get you USMB with the Chrome browser without changing your default browser.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 26, 2015)

I have been missing ChrisL who had been so active here in the Coffee Shop.  Just checked and she hasn't posted for about three weeks but doesn't seem to be 'pink'.  Anybody know of her whereabouts?

Hombre and I have brand new pillows and can't wait to sleep on them tonight--I didn't get the linens changed in time to use them last night.  We'll see if it is true that the right pillow can increase your chances for a good night's sleep.

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
ChrisL in transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ringel for wellness, rest, ankle healing, and extra strength,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 26, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Question for the computer geeks.  I have my default browser set as Google Chrome.  I access USMB through Google Chrome.  But if I try to make a shortcut to USMB from Google Chrome on my desktop, it reverts to IE.  Why?  And is there anything I can do to make a Google Chrome shortcut on my desktop?
> ...



I'll try to figure that out tomorrow Ernie.  I went ahead and set Chrome as my default browser but I really really hate it for most things.  A lot of Pogo games won't run on Chrome and it takes twice as long to load anything as Bing on IE does.  But I love it for USMB because of adblock.

But there is no problem without a solution. . . .


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 26, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Which reminds me of another phenomenon that I wonder if it is just my imagination or is it a fact that a LOT of the old big malls are starting to shut down.  And we don't seeing new ones being built like they were in the 80's and 90's.  Going out of style?


Many reasons, Super Targets, Super Walmarts, the recession, online shopping, the move to Promenade style shopping centers.  I've seen malls that are pretty much closed down, one or two "big box" stores that haven't moved out yet or are about to go under themselves, like Sears.
Speaking of, after talking to the guys who delivered my fridge and dryer (independent delivery contractors) told me Sears was going to pare waaaay down and change their business model, to what I'm not sure but it might be more of an online sales model which means the iconic Sears stores may be going by the wayside.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 27, 2015)

When I was a kid, the Sears store was quite small, maybe 4,000 sq feet, including the Allstate counter. They did have some sporting goods, tires,tools, etc, but the biggest function was a place for people to pick up what they ordered from the catalog. We were there pretty much once a month.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm still up dang it., but I'm headed back to bed shortly.  But for a morning exercise tomorrow, I'll leave you guys with this:

Can you find the 8 in under one minute?


----------



## 007 (Apr 27, 2015)

Gonna be fun...


----------



## 007 (Apr 27, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> I'm still up dang it., but I'm headed back to bed shortly.  But for a morning exercise tomorrow, I'll leave you guys with this:
> 
> Can you find the 8 in under one minute?


About 3 seconds...


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 27, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> I'm still up dang it., but I'm headed back to bed shortly.  But for a morning exercise tomorrow, I'll leave you guys with this:
> 
> Can you find the 8 in under one minute?


Found it in about 3 seconds.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 27, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> When I was a kid, the Sears store was quite small, maybe 4,000 sq feet, including the Allstate counter. They did have some sporting goods, tires,tools, etc, but the biggest function was a place for people to pick up what they ordered from the catalog. We were there pretty much once a month.


The problem is their delivery times haven't changed........


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 27, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Talking of computers I have a zillion tons of software that was designed to run on windows 98. This includes lots of games I would still like to play. I do not want to play them on my new computer running windows 7 but I would like to play them on my old computer running windows XP. I was just wondering if I can install windows 98 on my windows XP computer and switch between the two.
I did this with windows 98 and windows 2000 and it asked you which version you want to run at startup. So I want to know if the same thing will happen if I try to install windows 98 on top of windows XP.
I hope I have made myself clear.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 27, 2015)

Morning !
I hope everyone had a good weekend.
We went to a friends party for the year remembrance of their Fathers Death, Sunday afternoon.
Good food and great home movies, but the wind was gusting at times and now my allergies are acting up. 

Monday's  smile


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 27, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



That's way over my pay grade Dajjal.  I hear you--I have some old games I can't run on my newer computers either--but I don't know if these new computers would accept the older versions of Windows either.  But I bet some of our computer geeks can tell you when they log back in.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 27, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > When I was a kid, the Sears store was quite small, maybe 4,000 sq feet, including the Allstate counter. They did have some sporting goods, tires,tools, etc, but the biggest function was a place for people to pick up what they ordered from the catalog. We were there pretty much once a month.
> ...



Or their absolutely miserable customer service.  I have so many stories about Sears.  The funny thing is that Hombre was working for Sears when we got married and he had high hopes of making a career with them.  He found out pretty quick though that they weren't any better at keeping promises made to their employees than they were keeping promises made to the customers.  And that was many decades ago.  Apparently they haven't changed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 27, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  A little drier morning here but still won't make it out of the 50's today--and we could see a bit more blessed rain according to the forecast.  Meanwhile a big chunk of the northern New Mexico counties are under a winter storm warning this morning with up to 15 inches of snow expected.  Winter isn't quite done with us yet but sheesh, it is April 27.  Really late in the year for this kind of weather.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 27, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  A little drier morning here but still won't make it out of the 50's today--and we could see a bit more blessed rain according to the forecast.  Meanwhile a big chunk of the northern New Mexico counties are under a winter storm warning this morning with up to 15 inches of snow expected.  Winter isn't quite done with us yet *but sheesh, it is April 27.*  Really late in the year for this kind of weather.


If it was Colorado I'd worry that spring was coming too early.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 27, 2015)

Still relatively cool today and for the next couple of days, highs in the low 70s and lows in the 40s but that changes at the end of the week, upper 80s and lower 90s.......  Probably a good time to start using the pool........


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 27, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Still relatively cool today and for the next couple of days, highs in the low 70s and lows in the 40s but that changes at the end of the week, upper 80s and lower 90s.......  Probably a good time to start using the pool........



Does the pool have a heater?  If not it will take awhile to heat up to comfortable temps


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 27, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



You can install and run Microsoft Virtual PC and put 98 on that.  I've used it for programs that are too old and won't work on Vista.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 27, 2015)

Relatives living near the Dallas area posted these hail stones from yesterday's storms.  (This is from a news report--they didn't get hit by the big stones themselves but did get hail big enough to do damage.)







And this is the cloud that produced them:


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 27, 2015)

blackhawk said:


>


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 27, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Still relatively cool today and for the next couple of days, highs in the low 70s and lows in the 40s but that changes at the end of the week, upper 80s and lower 90s.......  Probably a good time to start using the pool........
> ...


From what I'm told during the hot months the pool could loose an inch and a half a day to evaporation.......


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Relatives living near the Dallas area posted these hail stones from yesterday's storms.  (This is from a news report--they didn't get hit by the big stones themselves but did get hail big enough to do damage.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was taken today in Jefferson Parish Louisiana:


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 28, 2015)

Good morning everybody.   Still chilly (mid 40's) here but we woke up to all blue skies for the first time in several days and no rain forecast today.  The rain sure was nice while it lasted though.  Had to make an emergency medical taxi run yesterday and while I was out and about noted quite a bit of snow on the near (west) face of the Sandias.   But hopefully the summer warm up is now beginning.  Hope so because our HVAC guy is supposed to be here on Friday to shut down the furnace and gear up the swamp cooler.  It sure would have been miserable if we had done that last Friday as scheduled.

So yesterday and today we are culling clothes we haven't worn in years from all the drawers and closets and boxing them to go to the Salvation Army..  Why is that so hard to do?  We literally haven't worn it in years but you pull it out of the closet and imagine all sorts of reasons you ought to keep it.

Anyhow all is well in Albuquerque and I hope everybody else is having a good week.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 28, 2015)

Morning !






My cat gets that way when one itty bitty empty spot shows, let alone the whole bowl.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 28, 2015)

It's Tuesday.... Garbage day, both here and at Doc's AND my late night.

I'll head in to open at 1PM and come home, probably by 3:30 before heading back at 8PM til about 4AM.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 28, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Morning !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh ours did too.  Our tom cat would demand we get out of bed in the middle of the night and refill the bowl with Meow Mix.  He wouldn't want any, but the bowl was empty and that was not acceptable.  Once he inspected it to be sure it was properly filled, he would stick his tail in the air and saunter away.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 28, 2015)

Do you guys think you know your Disney characters?  I thought I did until I took this test.   I did terrible.  Very humbling.

The Ultimate Disney Character Quiz - Trivia - Zimbio


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm at about 60%, a little more than half done.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Do you guys think you know your Disney characters?  I thought I did until I took this test.   I did terrible.  Very humbling.
> 
> The Ultimate Disney Character Quiz - Trivia - Zimbio



I got 79%.  I did very well on complete guesses, though.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 28, 2015)

I just realized that today is 4/28.

27 years without a drink as of today. Boy am I thirsty.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 28, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> I just realized that today is 4/28.
> 
> 27 years without a drink as of today. Boy am I thirsty.



Congratulations, Happy Birthday and if I was you I would splurge on a really exotic virgin cocktail.  Make an extra one for me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 28, 2015)

On the Disney quiz I got a miserable 41%--my guesses were a lot worse than Montro's.     So many I had forgotten and so many of the newer Disney films I haven't seen.  If they had taken the characters from mostly the 50's, 60's, 70's I would have done a whole bunch better.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 28, 2015)

I think our resident horticulturalists might enjoy this, and our resident chefs might enjoy having an entire fresh fruit salad at their fingertips in the back yard:

This tree grows 40 different kinds of fruit:






The story here:
This tree produces 40 different types of fruit - ScienceAlert


----------



## peach174 (Apr 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> On the Disney quiz I got a miserable 41%--my guesses were a lot worse than Montro's.     So many I had forgotten and so many of the newer Disney films I haven't seen.  If they had taken the characters from mostly the 50's, 60's, 70's I would have done a whole bunch better.




I got 63% and I forgot many also.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Do you guys think you know your Disney characters?  I thought I did until I took this test.   I did terrible.  Very humbling.
> 
> The Ultimate Disney Character Quiz - Trivia - Zimbio


Got 66%, Abu's upset........


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I just realized that today is 4/28.
> ...


MAx said "This calls for a shot!"

I had a Beck's NA.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 29, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> I just realized that today is 4/28.
> 
> 27 years without a drink as of today. Boy am I thirsty.



You have been counting the days for 27 years? I have lost count already, and its only been about three years.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 29, 2015)

Damnation ! I am under invasion; The moth season has started already. I swatted one moth last night, but I don't think I have seen the last of them. What annoys me is that I threw away a lovely sheepskin coat last year because it had moths, but they are still turning up again this year. I just don't know where they come from.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 29, 2015)

Sitting here in a parking lot for one of the clinics owned by the hospital the wife works for.  It's in Fabens, TX about 30 miles SE of El Paso, claimed she couldn't remember exactly how to get here.................  Yeah right, she just didn't want to drive I10 through town........  She just has to talk with a couple of the docs, getting feedback on what they need (and what is required of them) for Meaningful Use mandated implementation.  Once she nails them down between patients she can drop me off at home and go back to the office.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 29, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Damnation ! I am under invasion; The moth season has started already. I swatted one moth last night, but I don't think I have seen the last of them. What annoys me is that I threw away a lovely sheepskin coat last year because it had moths, but they are still turning up again this year. I just don't know where they come from.


Moths invade Britain s homes What you can do to stop them Daily Mail Online


----------



## peach174 (Apr 29, 2015)

Morning

Happy hump day.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 29, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Sitting here in a parking lot for one of the clinics owned by the hospital the wife works for.  It's in Fabens, TX about 30 miles SE of El Paso, claimed she couldn't remember exactly how to get here.................  Yeah right, she just didn't want to drive I10 through town........  She just has to talk with a couple of the docs, getting feedback on what they need (and what is required of them) for Meaningful Use mandated implementation.  Once she nails them down between patients she can drop me off at home and go back to the office.



I think your wife has something pretty special:  someone who runs the errands, does the repairs, and takes care of problems plus a great chef, lover, and chauffeur with a great sense of humor to boot?   Money can't buy that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 29, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Damnation ! I am under invasion; The moth season has started already. I swatted one moth last night, but I don't think I have seen the last of them. What annoys me is that I threw away a lovely sheepskin coat last year because it had moths, but they are still turning up again this year. I just don't know where they come from.



Amazon offers a wide array of natural moth repellents--you might want to order one of these for your closet and other woolens:
Amazon.com natural moth repellent

Albuquerque sometimes gets an invasion of large moths that suddenly appear and are everywhere, and then in a week or two they're gone.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 29, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Damnation ! I am under invasion; The moth season has started already. I swatted one moth last night, but I don't think I have seen the last of them. What annoys me is that I threw away a lovely sheepskin coat last year because it had moths, but they are still turning up again this year. I just don't know where they come from.
> ...



Thanks, my moths are small but they last all summer. I keep swatting and spraying but they keep appearing.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 29, 2015)

There is one consolation that the weather is warm enough for moths; that is I can go and sit in my library. I do not heat the entire flat so my library is cold in the winter. But now I can sit and peruse my books. I have hundreds, many of which I have hardly looked at. I decided to start by reading up on the English language because I have never known what to make of punctuation marks like the colon. Since I want to be taken seriously in my writings about the quran, it's just as well to learn these things. Even at my age I can still learn correct grammar. I have a wide range of books and some of them deal with English. I have a section on philosophy and religion: a number of  antiquarian books, and a lot of large art books. It makes a nice change from rubbish on TV.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 29, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Unless you are spraying with a moth repellent instead of just a moth killer, they will keep coming back.  The life span of the adult moth is pretty short, but once they lay their eggs in your good wool suit, the larvae do the damage.  So you need to be sure your moth free clothes are encased in air tight plastic bags or some such or otherwise be sure those larvae never get a chance to get going.  I'm not sure if the repellent takes care of them too though.  Probably should read up on that.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 29, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sitting here in a parking lot for one of the clinics owned by the hospital the wife works for.  It's in Fabens, TX about 30 miles SE of El Paso, claimed she couldn't remember exactly how to get here.................  Yeah right, she just didn't want to drive I10 through town........  She just has to talk with a couple of the docs, getting feedback on what they need (and what is required of them) for Meaningful Use mandated implementation.  Once she nails them down between patients she can drop me off at home and go back to the office.
> ...


Now you're making me blush.  Dropped her off a little while ago at her office and now I'm getting her car inspected for getting Texas plates.  Will pick her up later and take her over to the eastside clinic to meet with one of the docs who works evenings, will have to do that during rush hour........


----------



## mdk (Apr 29, 2015)

Good afternoon everyone. I hope everyone is having a great day thus far. I can't believe I am 35 today. Pap pap is getting old. lol. Cheers!


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 29, 2015)

mdk said:


> Good afternoon everyone. I hope everyone is having a great day thus far. I can't believe I am 35 today. Pap pap is getting old. lol. Cheers!



Happy birthday ! I remember being your age, but now I am nearly twice that.


----------



## mdk (Apr 29, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon everyone. I hope everyone is having a great day thus far. I can't believe I am 35 today. Pap pap is getting old. lol. Cheers!
> ...



Thanks! I feel pretty young still but I don't heal from my running injuries as quick I used to nowadays.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 29, 2015)

mdk said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Just wait till you are in your sixties if you think it takes longer now.


----------



## mdk (Apr 29, 2015)

peach174 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I plan on staying this age from now on. My grandmother just recently celebrated her 40th year as a 35 year old. lol


----------



## peach174 (Apr 29, 2015)

mdk said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...




That's what I'm doing but the body aliment healing times don't lie.


----------



## mdk (Apr 29, 2015)

peach174 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Stop trying to make me feel better.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 29, 2015)

peach174 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I get weaker by the week. Only a few years ago I could do Tai Kwon Do. Now days I am struggling to walk to the corner shop and back.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 29, 2015)

mdk said:


> Good afternoon everyone. I hope everyone is having a great day thus far. I can't believe I am 35 today. Pap pap is getting old. lol. Cheers!



Woo hoo!!!

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MDK!!!!!*




​You're at one of life's greatest ages--past the insecurities and roller coaster emotions of the 20's but still young enough to have all the energy and plenty of time to put it to good use.  If I had to pick a time I would like to go back and relive, and do it better this time, it would be 35.


----------



## mdk (Apr 29, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



I am sorry to hear that my friend. Be sure and take good care of yourself.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 29, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Sorry to hear that.
Is it an accident or illness? You don't have to answer if you don't want to.
Which ever it is you are in our prayers to get better soon.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 29, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



   I especially appreciate that.  I love to drive and have driven in all kinds of situations and conditions, but I HATE negotiating heavy traffic, especially when I am a bit insecure as to what lane I need to be in, or exactly where I am going.  That's when I really like having a driver I can trust.  Twice I spent a week working in Las Vegas NV and the work required going to myriad locations during the day.  You haven't lived until you have tried to negotiate Las Vegas traffic during rush hour.  The only thing worse is the Dallas/Fort Worth metro area. . . okay and also LA and Washington DC.  Anyhow not my cup of tea.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 29, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



It is important to do some physical activity each day though, Dajjal, even in our advancing years.  I can honestly say that I think, allowing for a few instant recall issues, I am as mentally sharp and mentally creative as I was when younger.  I'm still very good at games and get a kick out of things every bit as much as I did when younger.  But the one thing I HATE HATE HATE about getting older is not having the strength and stamina I had when younger.  I accept it as a fact of my life, but I don't like it.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 29, 2015)

mdk said:


> Good afternoon everyone. I hope everyone is having a great day thus far. I can't believe I am 35 today. Pap pap is getting old. lol. Cheers!



Someone else in the CS younger than me!  Have a happy.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 29, 2015)

mdk said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


I'm going to celebrate the 45th anniversary of my 21st birthday in late July.


----------



## mdk (Apr 29, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I can't suffer traffic. I've driven in many cities in this nation and I have to say that Houston and LA are the absolute worst when it comes to traffic.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 29, 2015)

Then you've never commuted from Bridgeport CT to NYC.


----------



## mdk (Apr 29, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Then you've never commuted from Bridgeport CT to NYC.



I haven't and I am lucky that I don't have to as well. lol. I don't drive as much as used to anyway and due to my poor eyes I am prohibited from driving at night.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 29, 2015)

mdk said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Worse than Phoenix?
I hate driving in Phoenix.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 29, 2015)

mdk said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I spent a week in LA once, running a communications training school, but I didn't have to drive, thank goodness.  When we went out on sight seeing tours we were ferried around in a small bus, but I figured out really quickly that I would NEVER be driving in LA.   Also, whenever we visted southeast Texas, we flew into Hobby and our son picked us up and drove us from there so I haven't had to experience driving there either.  (Once we bussed from Hobby to Galveston to board a cruise ship.)


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 29, 2015)

peach174 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I have driven in Phoenix and it was a piece of cake compared to those other places.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 29, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...




ewwwwwww


----------



## mdk (Apr 29, 2015)

peach174 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Oh my goodness I totally forgot about Phoenix. A beautiful city with amazing people but also with horrendous traffic.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 29, 2015)

mdk said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Any big city is going to have traffic congestion, but I really didn't have any serious issues with traffic in Phoenix--it wasn't that much different from Albuquerque though Albuquerque is quite a bit smaller than Phoenix.


----------



## Bootneck (Apr 29, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Damnation ! I am under invasion; The moth season has started already. I swatted one moth last night, but I don't think I have seen the last of them. What annoys me is that I threw away a lovely sheepskin coat last year because it had moths, but they are still turning up again this year. I just don't know where they come from.



Get yourself some moth balls. I have to warn you though, they are only effective if your aim is good.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 29, 2015)

Bootneck said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Damnation ! I am under invasion; The moth season has started already. I swatted one moth last night, but I don't think I have seen the last of them. What annoys me is that I threw away a lovely sheepskin coat last year because it had moths, but they are still turning up again this year. I just don't know where they come from.
> ...



Moth warriors of the U.K. unite!!!!!

But how is the traffic over there?


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 29, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


DC Metro for 35 years, I95 and the Jersey turnpike, traffic doesn't scare me........


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 29, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I've gone through DC a few times and I remember it as being totally horrible.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 29, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


You obviously hit it at one of the few least congested times........


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 29, 2015)

Horrible is too sedate a euphemism for typical DC rush hours..........


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 29, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Horrible is too sedate a euphemism for typical DC rush hours..........



Which is why our daughter moved as close as she could get to her work so that she could walk or take the Metro.  She would go days without taking her car out of the garage.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 29, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Horrible is too sedate a euphemism for typical DC rush hours..........
> ...



That's the one reason I've thought I should live in a big city.  It would let me avoid getting a license/car.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 29, 2015)

Bootneck said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Damnation ! I am under invasion; The moth season has started already. I swatted one moth last night, but I don't think I have seen the last of them. What annoys me is that I threw away a lovely sheepskin coat last year because it had moths, but they are still turning up again this year. I just don't know where they come from.
> ...



Neuter and spay your moths!


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 29, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon everyone. I hope everyone is having a great day thus far. I can't believe I am 35 today. Pap pap is getting old. lol. Cheers!
> ...



60 is the new 40, so I'm 34.


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 30, 2015)

mdk said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Then you've never commuted from Bridgeport CT to NYC.
> ...


I used to run the I95 corridor between Bridgeport and Stamford CT or Manhattan. Weather permitting, I rode the bike so I could get around the invariably stopped traffic. Rainy or very cold days, I took the train.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 30, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


I'm 26! In the prime of life!


----------



## Bootneck (Apr 30, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Bootneck said:
> 
> 
> > Get yourself some moth balls. I have to warn you though, they are only effective if your aim is good.
> ...



The traffic in and around most towns and cities in England is far worse than the moths.


----------



## Bootneck (Apr 30, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Neuter and spay your moths!



Do you know what goes through the mind of a moth when it hits your windscreen at 80 miles per hour?


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 30, 2015)

Bootneck said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Neuter and spay your moths!
> ...



It's ass. (or arse as we spell it in England)


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 30, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Bootneck said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



So far I have only seen two moths and I swatted them both. I try to swat them on sight to stop them laying eggs.
But I resent the fact that it makes me twitchy, constantly checking the ceilings for moths.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 30, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  I was up before 7 a.m., felt terrible, looked at the clock, went back to bed for three more hours, and now all is well.  Looking forward to a good day.  Hope everybody else is too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 30, 2015)

Bootneck said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Bootneck said:
> ...



And it would be even worse for somebody like me trying to figure out what side of the road I was supposed to be on.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 30, 2015)

I drove about a mile in England and gave up. I could not do clock wise traffic circles, even if I referred to them as round abouts.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 30, 2015)

I rented a motorcycle in Jamaica. It was rough at first, considering a motorcycle doesn't give you the reference of sitting on the wrong side of the car, but I did get the hang of it after a couple near misses.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 30, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> I rented a motorcycle in Jamaica. It was rough at first, considering a motorcycle doesn't give you the reference of sitting on the wrong side of the car, but I did get the hang of it after a couple near misses.



When we were in Jamaica we were strongly advised not to go outside the designated areas secured and deemed safe for tourists.  Even our drivers, all Jamaican, warned us about that.  Apparently it can be a really dangerous place for those deemed vulnerable.  Apparently Ernie on a motorcycle didn't look very vulnerable.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 30, 2015)

It was in the 90's and Negril is a party town, more into gaining tourist dollars than mayhem.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 30, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> I drove about a mile in England and gave up. I could not do clock wise traffic circles, even if I referred to them as round abouts.


Even I found some mini roundabouts confusing. I was on my way to Cornwall on a motorcycle tour and I came to a series of three mini roundabouts next to each other. I did not know what to do, so I rode straight through the middle of them. Fortunately there was no other traffic around.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 30, 2015)

I was in Manchester (Bramhall) with afternoon traffic. It seemed as if everyone else had unlimited confidence. I am not easily intimidated but I was way out of my comfort zone.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 30, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> I was in Manchester (Bramhall) with afternoon traffic. It seemed as if everyone else had unlimited confidence. I am not easily intimidated but I was way out of my comfort zone.



Reminds me of my first driving lesson in a car. I still did not know how to change gear properly and I found myself on a busy main road. In my experience new drivers should have somewhere off road to practice in before ending up in heavy traffic.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 30, 2015)

I was in my mid 40's and had been driving anything with wheels for 30 some years. Gear shifting was never a problem. Hell! I can drive a Mack Quadraplex (20 speed with 2 levers) while plowing snow, but English drivers terrified me.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 30, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  I was up before 7 a.m., felt terrible, looked at the clock, went back to bed for three more hours, and now all is well.  Looking forward to a good day.  Hope everybody else is too.


Went to bed late and up early, thankfully because neither the wife or I set the alarm.  Made a foray to the Texas tax department (not the DMV) for vehicle registration and plates, that set me back over $420, had to go by the wifes office to get the tag number and odometer reading off her Prius then head back the other direction for the tax office.......
It didn't take long, I ran a couple of more errands then laid down........ for 5 hours........ just got up about 20 minutes ago.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 30, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  I was up before 7 a.m., felt terrible, looked at the clock, went back to bed for three more hours, and now all is well.  Looking forward to a good day.  Hope everybody else is too.
> ...



Wow, that is a pretty hefty registration fee. That must be how Texas keeps some of its other taxes really low?


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 30, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Registration plus fees plus tax on the vehicle.  Ya want vanity plates?  That's handled by an independent company, $150 for one year.......  I was wondering why the vast majority of vehicles I saw with Texas plates had the basic black and white ones.  
No state income tax so they nail ya every other way they can.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Apr 30, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


>


Did the squirrel have insurance?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 30, 2015)

blackhawk said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Probably not.  The comments on Facebook I saw re this photo was that witnesses observed the squirrel sauntering away laughing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 30, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Chris in transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 1, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


>


Why anyone would call that a Smart Car is beyond my comprehension.

People have been telling me that Foley needs a bar to host a bike night. I, being motorcyclically inclined, decided Doc Holliday's should be the place. One group suggested Thursday and the wife decided that Thursday id bike night at Doc's without considering that Thursday WAS my only day off.
Last Thursday was the kick off. It was not as big as we'd hoped, (8 motorcycles and a couple hundred in additional receipts) but enough to justify another try. Tonight was about75 or 80% better. 14 motorsickles at the peak and a great take at the bar for a week night. 
Everyone had a good time and no drama. 
I left with 3 other bikes at 11:30 and we went for a short cruise, then stopped for breakfast at Waffle House.
I guess I gotta decide on another day to take off.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 1, 2015)

Slept in this morning, felt good. 
Last night I got the back of the house (and the kitchen) swept up and mopped, today I do the front of the house. 
Today's gonna be up in the low 90s, might have to kick on the swamp cooler later this afternoon.  Still walking gingerly on my right ankle, it gets pretty sore by mid afternoon.


----------



## saveliberty (May 1, 2015)

Bootneck said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Neuter and spay your moths!
> ...



Ooo!  Look!  Pretty lights?


----------



## saveliberty (May 1, 2015)

The Smart car has demanded a rematch with the squirrel...

...squirrel is holding out for pay-for-view royalites.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 1, 2015)

Good morning everybody.

*ANNOUNCEMENT!!!*​
Tomorrow will be the fifth anniversary of the inception of the Coffee Shop.  I'll post the stats in the morning, but after a discussion with C_K, I have requested that the Coffee Shop be unstickied so we will be more visible to newbies and won't have the taint of 'favoritism'.

But this also means that we who appreciate and  have enjoyed the Coffee Shop need to keep it active--be sure to stop by and say hi or we will sink into oblivion.   If that happens, so be it.  We've had a great run.  But I sure hope it doesn't because of what we have had here.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 1, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> The Smart car has demanded a rematch with the squirrel...
> 
> ...squirrel is holding out for pay-for-view royalites.



Currently I am accessing USMB on AOL that allows advertising to appear, some splatted right in the middle of our posts.  I had to giggle when I looked at this post of yours and saw that the ad that appeared within it was for a flea and tick collar for cats.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 1, 2015)

Sherry and WQ haven't posted in a week.  Has anybody heard from them?  They're okay?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 1, 2015)

*HAPPY MAY DAY!!!!*​As a gradeschooler long, long ago, every May Day all the kids got to skip and dance around the May Pole weaving in and out to decorate it with colorful streamers.  The task completed, we then reversed the process to unwind the pole and make it ready for the next group of kids to have the fun.


. . .for centuries, many cultures have celebrated May Day as the first day of summer, even though May 1 comes near the start of spring. It’s a time for saying goodbye to the long, cold winter and welcoming warmer weather by gathering flowers, singing, dancing and, well, flirting.

Early celebrations such as Beltane in ancient Ireland and Scotland and the festival of Floralia in Rome were intended to improve crop growth and to help livestock produce more offspring. Later they became occasions for people to get together and have fun in the sun.

May Day traditions include the crowning of a May queen (and sometimes a king) to oversee the day’s activities. Children and grown-ups might fill May baskets with candy or flowers and secretly leave them on neighbors’ porches. People were told that if they went outside early on May 1 and washed their face with dew, their skin would be more beautiful.

Probably the best-known May Day activity is the maypole dance. In olden days, people would dance around a pole cut from a birch tree, holding the end of a ribbon or streamer in their hand. The other end of the ribbon was attached to the top of the pole, and dancers moving in patterns around the pole wove the ribbons into colorful designs. That festivity continues in some places in Europe and the United States, though the pole usually comes from not from a live tree but from the hardware store.
What is May Day all about - The Washington Post​


----------



## Ringel05 (May 1, 2015)

The wife took off early, sorta.  Took her to the east clinic then we did some shopping...... traffic was a really heavy Friday afternoon mess.  Stopped and got dinner, waited for traffic to die down some then went home.  Got up to 95 degrees today, the sun just went down and it's still in the 80s, we just opened up the house and have all the fans running.


----------



## Mr. H. (May 1, 2015)

Mrs.H.'s friend at work scored us some morels.


----------



## Sherry (May 1, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry and WQ haven't posted in a week.  Has anybody heard from them?  They're okay?



Hi, Foxy...we're fine. Honestly, I doubted anyone would even notice that I hadn't been posting in the CS since we returned from our vacation...take care everyone.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 1, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> Mrs.H.'s friend at work scored us some morels.



Do you trust your friend or yourself to be sure you have real morels and not the false morels?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 1, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry and WQ haven't posted in a week.  Has anybody heard from them?  They're okay?
> ...



Oh I noticed. Missed your great picturesque posts.  Missed you.


----------



## Mr. H. (May 1, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs.H.'s friend at work scored us some morels.
> ...


Seeing how we ate them 3 hours ago... yes.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 1, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry and WQ haven't posted in a week.  Has anybody heard from them?  They're okay?
> ...


Not missed??!!  With you not here how can we have our virtual trysts.

(Don't tell WQ...... )


----------



## Ringel05 (May 1, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> Mrs.H.'s friend at work scored us some morels.


Speaking of morals......  Oh, never mind.......


----------



## Mr. H. (May 1, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs.H.'s friend at work scored us some morels.
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (May 1, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...


You ate them or you ate morels?  which was it?


----------



## Ringel05 (May 1, 2015)

Picked up a Jim Croce CD a while back, ya know, we lost a musical genius in 73.

Many of his lyrics mirrors much of my life.


----------



## Montrovant (May 1, 2015)

How crappy is the place I live?  We've decided to get rid of cable, the bill is just too damn high for the little we watch.  I ordered a Roku from Amazon and a couple of regular bunny ears type antennas so we can still get regular broadcast channels for my football.  Well, the stuff arrived today, but it turns out, thanks to our location and environment, we don't get a single broadcast signal using a regular indoor antenna.  I don't know if getting a roof antenna would help or if there's any way to check.  I can't go without football!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 2, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> How crappy is the place I live?  We've decided to get rid of cable, the bill is just too damn high for the little we watch.  I ordered a Roku from Amazon and a couple of regular bunny ears type antennas so we can still get regular broadcast channels for my football.  Well, the stuff arrived today, but it turns out, thanks to our location and environment, we don't get a single broadcast signal using a regular indoor antenna.  I don't know if getting a roof antenna would help or if there's any way to check.  I can't go without football!



Hope you find a solution soon Montro.  I bet somebody will have some suggestions for you.  We spend way more than we should on cable, but we do enjoy certain programs and Hombre also couldn't be happy without his football and boxing.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 2, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I can't get to the vigil list right now but there are no changes from last night.  Everybody have a good night.


----------



## Montrovant (May 2, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Picked up a Jim Croce CD a while back, ya know, we lost a musical genius in 73.
> 
> Many of his lyrics mirrors much of my life.



I love Time in a Bottle, but that's the only Croce song I listen to.


----------



## Dajjal (May 2, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> How crappy is the place I live?  We've decided to get rid of cable, the bill is just too damn high for the little we watch.  I ordered a Roku from Amazon and a couple of regular bunny ears type antennas so we can still get regular broadcast channels for my football.  Well, the stuff arrived today, but it turns out, thanks to our location and environment, we don't get a single broadcast signal using a regular indoor antenna.  I don't know if getting a roof antenna would help or if there's any way to check.  I can't go without football!



You can get a signal booster box. They are quit cheap and they work well, and I have to use one, even with a roof antenna.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 2, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> How crappy is the place I live?  We've decided to get rid of cable, the bill is just too damn high for the little we watch.  I ordered a Roku from Amazon and a couple of regular bunny ears type antennas so we can still get regular broadcast channels for my football.  Well, the stuff arrived today, but it turns out, thanks to our location and environment, we don't get a single broadcast signal using a regular indoor antenna.  I don't know if getting a roof antenna would help or if there's any way to check.  *I can't go without football! *


Try it........ ya might be amazed........ 
I'm getting to the point where I could go without TV altogether, the wife on the other hand.......


----------



## Foxfyre (May 2, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  Slept in again this morning and loved it.  We celebrated my Uncle Ed's 89th birthday last night with great Chinese food (his choice) and because the heat was off, the house cooled down more than usual last night.  I love that too.

I misread the calendar yesterday.  The Coffee Shop anniversary won't be until Monday.

Anybody have anything fun planned for today?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 2, 2015)

Actually I'm a bit hurt that Ringel didn't comment on the photo of El Paso I posted and Sherry didn't comment on the photo of Tampa.


----------



## Montrovant (May 2, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > How crappy is the place I live?  We've decided to get rid of cable, the bill is just too damn high for the little we watch.  I ordered a Roku from Amazon and a couple of regular bunny ears type antennas so we can still get regular broadcast channels for my football.  Well, the stuff arrived today, but it turns out, thanks to our location and environment, we don't get a single broadcast signal using a regular indoor antenna.  I don't know if getting a roof antenna would help or if there's any way to check.  *I can't go without football! *
> ...



Football helps keep me in touch with friends (I left all of my friends when I moved to GA from FL) through fantasy.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 2, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



What Dajjal mentioned about the booster box rang a bell with me.  I remember when all the TV stations went digital everybody utilizing free TV were installing those.  Maybe that is your problem?


----------



## Montrovant (May 2, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



It's possible, but I don't know if it will help.  I think I may just be in a terrible place to get signal.  I'm not sure quite how far from the signal towers I am, but our house is also surrounded by trees on 3 sides and a hill on the 4th.  I may not be able to get the regular TV signals here, which is going to make things difficult (and I'll need to send a few things I just bought back to Amazon).


----------



## Foxfyre (May 2, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Well again somebody knows how to solve your problem.  I can't believe we are all captive to cable.  How about just streaming the games on your computer?


----------



## Montrovant (May 2, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I actually looked at that, but unfortunately, most of the games can't be streamed legally, and the illicit sites for doing it are mostly crap.   One of the networks lets you stream the games they broadcast live, but for Fox you have to have a cable or satellite subscription, same for NFL network.  Dish Network or DirecTV, whichever does the NFL package, lets you buy it just for streaming, but only if their service is unavailable in your area, and we can get both here.  There was a company called Aero, or something like that, which had been providing streaming access to over the air broadcasts, but the USSC apparently decided their service was more akin to cable than broadcast and they were unable to continue the service.

I'd have been willing to live with a somewhat crappy signal; I remember some channels being fuzzy in the past when I've only had broadcast using rabbit ears.  That's not even an option, though.  I don't even get a fuzzy signal, I get nothing.  That may be something to do with the switch from analog to digital.

I'll try moving a TV upstairs at some point (we don't have a small tv to move or long enough coaxial cable to run downstairs) and see if I can get a signal with an antenna up there.  Otherwise I guess it's either buy a signal booster and hope, buy a roof-mounted antenna and hope, or watch less football.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 2, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Yes, I guess all the live television I receive on my computer is via Comcast, so scrap that idea.

But there has to be a solution.  I don't believe any problem doesn't have a solution.


----------



## Montrovant (May 2, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



There's at least 2 solutions, they are just bad ones.    Stick with cable/satellite, or don't watch live sports.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 2, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Naw, I think there's another one or two out there somewhere that will let you watch live sports at a price you are comfortable paying to do it.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 2, 2015)

Montrovant 

Set Up Your Rabbit Ears for Maximum Reception

How to Make My Rabbit Ears Stronger 4 Steps eHow


----------



## Foxfyre (May 2, 2015)

By the way, did ya'll know that today, May 2, is the 10th anniversary of World Naked Gardening Day?   I'm wondering who celebrated it?





World Naked Gardening Day Hulme Community Garden Centre volunteers really dig getting their kit off - Manchester Evening News


----------



## Ringel05 (May 2, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> By the way, did ya'll know that today, May 2, is the 10th anniversary of World Naked Gardening Day?   I'm wondering who celebrated it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She reminds me of when I re-wrote the lyrics to a Johnny Cash song:
"because you're mine, I pull the twine........."


----------



## Pogo (May 2, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Do I understand that you haven't tried to pick up off-air TV since it went digital?  Because the old rabbit ears will be pretty much useless now.  Not entirely useless (better than nothing) but no longer designed for the job.

Antennas are finicky about being tuned for their frequency; when TV went from analog to digital, in order to do that it moved to an entirely different frequency band.  That means antennas have to be completely redesigned.  Also signals on those new frequencies, on the whole, don't carry as well as the ones they replaced.

But this invites a fun project you can tackle (<< football reference) with found objects around the home.  I've had it on the back burner, just to see what might be out there (prolly not much out here in the sticks) but I never did put it together.  But it looks very easy.  And this should work at least as well as, if not better than, anything you can store-buy.

​


----------



## Montrovant (May 2, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I just bought two different antennas a couple of days ago, I would hope they are made for the current signal.   They are both sold as digital antennas, anyway.

I'd rather go buy a slightly more expensive antenna than try to build my own.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 3, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  It is a good day in Albuquerque.  Not so much at USMB. 

I hope everybody is looking forward to a good Sunday though.  We'll be off to the early church service in a bit and then to brunch.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 3, 2015)

Didn't go to bed until about 1:30 this morning after trying to go bed at 10:30, was too warm so I turned the swamp cooler on until I went back to bed.  We took a road trip up to Alamogordo yesterday to do some thrift shopping and for the wife to have a drive, get away and relax.  
Wash day today...... laundry, not time for my monthly shower.......... 
Gotta work on getting more done around the house today, one of the challenges is all the windows are filthy they're original with antique storm windows over them and they don't come out easily or at all without taking the storms off,  In the kitchen someone had tiled the inset around the window, can't pull that one at all...... yet.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 3, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  It is a good day in Albuquerque.  Not so much at USMB.
> 
> I hope everybody is looking forward to a good Sunday though.  We'll be off to the early church service in a bit and then to brunch.


????


----------



## Foxfyre (May 3, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  It is a good day in Albuquerque.  Not so much at USMB.
> ...



It just hasn't been a good time for me here lately, Ernie.  I am realistic that everybody has a bad patch now and then and I keep thinking/hoping that, as it has in the past, this too shall pass.  Just waiting for the sun to come out again, that's all.  But thanks for caring.  Mama Fox ((hugs)).


----------



## Sherry (May 3, 2015)

Happy Sunday


----------



## Foxfyre (May 3, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Happy Sunday



Been missing those posts Sherry.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 3, 2015)

For our resident bikers:

On the first Sunday in May:













". . .For some, getting out on the open road with their cycle is a spiritual experience. On *Motorcycle Mass & Blessing of the Bikes Day*, this connection becomes even deeper as riders gather for a special mass to have their bikes blessed. Coincidentally, motorcyclist even have their very own Patron Saint, St. Columbanus of Bobbio. St. Columbanus lived from 540-615AD was known for being rugged, handsome, and being irresistible to women; not to mention having a liking for beer. In fact, it is said that one of his miracles involved creating more bread and beer for a gathering. Sounds like a good match for Patron Saint. . ."


----------



## Sherry (May 3, 2015)

Has BBD checked in lately??


----------



## Foxfyre (May 3, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Has BBD checked in lately??



   He stops by once in a blue moon these days.  He hates the new software that has caused so many of our regular Coffee Shoppers to leave, but he couldn't stay away entirely.  Hopefully he'll return to entertain us like he used to.


----------



## Pogo (May 3, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Look, Foxy..... there it is...




​


----------



## Foxfyre (May 3, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Thanks sweetie.  I appreciate that.  A lot.


----------



## Pogo (May 3, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Yah well, you dish it out, now you gotta take it.  
I peered in on your Karma bank account.  You have plenty in there.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 3, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Ya know Foxy, it's rarely pleasant for me here either, but I rather enjoy banging my head against the wall on the off chance I may change the thinking of one person.
My history is one of confrontation and in the last couple decades there hasn't been all that much of it so USMB is an outlet and ensures that I remain an old softy in real life.


----------



## saveliberty (May 3, 2015)

The bane of my universe, seasonal allergies have erupted in the last two days, oh joy.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 3, 2015)

Wow, there are truly some weird people out there, reading through some of these threads on the open board has me scratching my head, staring agog in disbelief or laughing hysterically.  
Back in the safe zone......


----------



## Ringel05 (May 3, 2015)

The wife is looking for something like a flat file cabinet with drawers (like is used for maps, etc).  The width of the space is about 36", she wants to use it for jewelry and we'd both like to keep the cost way down.  Any ideas?


----------



## Spare_change (May 3, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> The wife is looking for something like a flat file cabinet with drawers (like is used for maps, etc).  The width of the space is about 36", she wants to use it for jewelry and we'd both like to keep the cost way down.  Any ideas?



There are lots of alternatives ... it depends on what you are looking for.

Do you want a wood cabinet? Pressed wood? Metal? Plastic? 36" wide - how high? What is height for drawers? What's a manageable cost?

Plastic Office Lateral Filing Cabinet document Cabinet - Buy Office Cabinet Steel Filing Cabinet Office Cabinet Product on Alibaba.com gives you a viable solution (second item down)

Some other alternatives - document cabinet - Google Search


----------



## Ringel05 (May 3, 2015)

Spare_change said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The wife is looking for something like a flat file cabinet with drawers (like is used for maps, etc).  The width of the space is about 36", she wants to use it for jewelry and we'd both like to keep the cost way down.  Any ideas?
> ...


Preferably wood or metal, I was thinking even an auto mechanics tool box, top section but we're cheap bastards, currently looking at thrift stores so that should give you an idea of how much we want to spend........


----------



## Spare_change (May 4, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I saw it done with pizza boxes, believe it or not. They cut wood to fit, and glued cheap felt on top ---- obviously, if it's something you are going to be into, that wouldn't work, but if you were just looking for storage.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 4, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Hmmm.  I'm not sure whether you mean I have saved up karma to deserve the bad patch or I have saved up karma to deserve the hug.    (I'll take the hug anyway.)


----------



## Foxfyre (May 4, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Chris in transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.







P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 4, 2015)

Good morning, supposed to be another warm day today, upper 80s, around here they call that "pleasant"........   That does not bode well.....  Wonder what they consider hot.......


----------



## Ringel05 (May 4, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> The bane of my universe, seasonal allergies have erupted in the last two days, oh joy.


Allergies are seasonal!!??  Maybe I need to move there.......


----------



## Foxfyre (May 4, 2015)

Allergies are certainly seasonal around here with a lot of different kinds of trees spewing pollen in the spring--juniper is probably the worst offender in Albuquerque but there are many others.

I was reading recently that the major cities with the worst spring allergy problems are Louisville, Memphis, Baton Rouge, Oklahoma City, Jackson, Dallas, Richmond, Birmingham, and McAllen.  But then in the summer with the goldenrod and other such culprits blooming and still other stuff getting geared up in the fall, no season is safe for those of us sensitive to that stuff.  And then in the winter, we are indoors more exposed to dust and mold, pet dander, et al.  Thank goodness for good allergy meds.


----------



## peach174 (May 4, 2015)

Morning all!
I hope everyone had a good weekend.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 4, 2015)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY*
* TO *
*THE COFFEE SHOP!!!!*​
The Coffee Shop opened at USMB five years ago today.  Because we grew so big so fast we were required to close and reopen three different times, but the Coffee Shop continued.  Over the years it has been a haven and refuge for many, a place to share joys and concerns and laugh and help and just enjoy people despite those who really hated the concept, hated those who enjoyed it, even tried to destroy what we had here.

As many of you know I have at times despaired whether it would weather the transitions, the haters, the disrupters, the mini civil wars, and more recently the new software that many of our members simply wouldn't accept.   I know some of you are disappointed and discouraged that there is less activity, less friendly banter and interaction, and I miss that too.  I miss so many of the really great people, those that we started out with and all the new friends who have joined us, that helped make the Coffee Shop what it is. But we've had lulls in the past and it recovered.  Maybe it won't survive, but it has been a hell of a run.

The original USMB Coffee Shop opened on 5-4-2010 and acquired 80,455 posts and 3,285,729 views before it closed on 7-30-13.

USMB Coffee Shop II opened on 7-30-13 and acquired 25,935 posts and 486,351 views before it closed on 4-14-14.

USMB Coffee Shop III opened on 4-15-14 and closed on 5-15-14 with 2,803 posts and 32,229 views.

Versions 1, 2, and 3 acquired about another 100,000 views after they were closed and before they were deleted and sent into oblivion.

USMB Coffee Shop IV opened on 5-15-14 and as of this morning had acquired 21,710 posts and 301,071 views.

So the five year total is 130,903 posts and an amazing 4,205,300 views as of this morning.  More than 400 members have posted in the Coffee Shop over those five years.

So are we done now?  I don't know.  When it is obvious there is no more interest or will to keep the Coffee Shop going, it will close for good and fade into the archives somewhere.  

But for now I will keep posting the vigil list and will check in here because I really do love you guys.  And I myself have appreciated the friendship, you having my back during the occasional assaults on what we have here, the encouragement when I have been down and frustrated, calming of my fears, help when I needed it, and all the genuine affection and laughs you have provided over the years.  I hope many others feel the same.

It has been a rare and special thing.  And I will always be grateful.


----------



## Sherry (May 4, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY*
> * TO *
> *THE COFFEE SHOP!!!!*​
> The Coffee Shop opened at USMB five years ago today.  Because we grew so big so fast we were required to close and reopen three different times, but the Coffee Shop continued.  Over the years it has been a haven and refuge for many, a place to share joys and concerns and laugh and help and just enjoy people despite those who really hated the concept, hated those who enjoyed it, even tried to destroy what we had here.
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (May 4, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > *HAPPY BIRTHDAY*
> ...



Hope you put some good Irish whiskey in those.


----------



## peach174 (May 4, 2015)

Happy Birthday Coffee Shop
We thoroughly enjoy it.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 4, 2015)

Anybody heard from GW?  He hasn't posted in a few days and that isn't like him.  I always worry something will happen when he is out in the 'wilderness' by himself.


----------



## Montrovant (May 4, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (May 4, 2015)

As Montro pointed out, May the 4th be with you today.

But our science factoid today is one that some of you will really like.  A new study shows that bacon may not be as bad as some have suggested and in fact could prolong your life.





Science Takes It Back Says Bacon Will Help You Live Longer


----------



## Ringel05 (May 4, 2015)

And now a word from our sponsor:


----------



## Ringel05 (May 4, 2015)




----------



## 007 (May 4, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> And now a word from our sponsor:


----------



## Ringel05 (May 4, 2015)

As usual it's warm in the house this time of day even though we had some t-storms roll though and cool everything down, all the heat from the day is slowly transferred in.  The swamp cooler is on (it cools half the house and the AC is on for the other half, figure I'll be able to turn the AC off in about an hour.  
Did one of my afternoon nap things again today, after running errands with pals to run more after the lunch rush I found myself at the computer trying to nod off, ended up taking a 3 hour nap, hopefully this doesn't mean I'm getting old.......


----------



## Montrovant (May 4, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> And now a word from our sponsor:



You shouldn't make fun of someone with a speech impediment.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 5, 2015)

Raining hard right now, good thing I have the house mostly closed up.  When I woke up from my nap earlier I woke up to the sound of thunder, ran out and closed the truck windows with huge drops of rain and the occasional small hail pelting me.  It only lasted a few minutes.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 5, 2015)

Rain and hail in Albuquerue tonight off and on.  Flash flooding east of here.  Wettest May so far in maybe forever?  It's all welcome.

Good night all.


----------



## Dajjal (May 5, 2015)

We had virtually no rain in April, but it has rained a couple of times since. I am expecting a hose pipe ban soon, as that is what they do when the reservoirs get low.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 5, 2015)

Good morning all.  Cooler today but we're slotted to be in the 70's and low 80's for the next week or so.  Waiting to see if there is more rain in the cards for us today.  We haven't seen this kind of weather in New Mexico in decades and it is still a couple of months away from the seasonal monsoon.

Wishing a good Tuesday for all.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 5, 2015)

OK... a couple weeks ago we were joined for poker at Doc's by a young man with a huge ego despite his diminutive size. He called himself Cody. He stands 5'2" and weighs in around 110.
He impressed us all with his tales of poker prowess and said that he was about to quit his day job and become a professional poker player. One woman told him he would need a bigger stake than he was apt to win in a $20 tournament and that he should have a minimum of $100,000 in his pocket before going pro.
Anyway, we were happy to take Cody's money.

Fast forward to last Friday. People stopping into Doc's were talking about crime scene tape and cops and FBI at the Wells Fargo Bank a few blocks away.

Hey, y'all! Meet my friend Cody:


----------



## Ernie S. (May 5, 2015)

From the early reports:

Wearing a baseball cap and sunglasses, a man robbed the Wells Fargo bank in Foley Saturday morning.

The man was described as a white man around 5-foot-2 with a medium build. He appeared to be in his mid-20's.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 5, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> OK... a couple weeks ago we were joined for poker at Doc's by a young man with a huge ego despite his diminutive size. He called himself Cody. He stands 5'2" and weighs in around 110.
> He impressed us all with his tales of poker prowess and said that he was about to quit his day job and become a professional poker player. One woman told him he would need a bigger stake than he was apt to win in a $20 tournament and that he should have a minimum of $100,000 in his pocket before going pro.
> Anyway, we were happy to take Cody's money.
> 
> ...



You mean Cody was robbing the bank?  Seriously?  I mean it shouldn't be funny, but in a way it is.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 5, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > OK... a couple weeks ago we were joined for poker at Doc's by a young man with a huge ego despite his diminutive size. He called himself Cody. He stands 5'2" and weighs in around 110.
> ...


Yup. It was hilarious. We all but told him to rob a bank so he could get enough money together to get into some big tournaments.


----------



## peach174 (May 5, 2015)

We have also been cooler here. We had some rain yesterday and maybe will get some today.

It's a wonder that Cody can walk and talk at the same time, or maybe he can't?


----------



## Ernie S. (May 5, 2015)

I guess he did accomplish part of his goal. He did quit his day job.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 5, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Well bless his heart.  Maybe he'll have better luck next time.  Perseverance and all that.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 5, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> I guess he did accomplish part of his goal. He did quit his day job.


Instead he got a roof over his head, three squares and all the sex he doesn't want.........


----------



## Foxfyre (May 5, 2015)

That's almost better than last fall when three burglars broke into somebody's house in Roswell NM and then called their buddies to brag about it--except they inadvertently called 911.  
LISTEN Alleged NM burglar accidentally calls 911 - NY Daily News


----------



## Foxfyre (May 5, 2015)

Oh, while I'm thinking about it:


----------



## Sherry (May 5, 2015)

Happy Cinco De Mayo.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 5, 2015)

Passing through saying hello, No changes here, just living day to day. Supposed to see Palliative Care next week.....

Have a good one.........


----------



## Foxfyre (May 5, 2015)

SFC Ollie said:


> Passing through saying hello, No changes here, just living day to day. Supposed to see Palliative Care next week.....
> 
> Have a good one.........



Hey Ollie.  Good to see you.  That would be palliative care for Mrs. O?  You know you both (and Colonel) are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 5, 2015)

Yes for Mrs O.
Colonel is still hanging in there. We figure he's about 101 now and still runs 50 ft to his favorite telephone pole when I let him out of the yard....
Mrs O is starting to understand he condition. She had a great Birthday with her one son and Daughter visiting...


----------



## Foxfyre (May 5, 2015)

SFC Ollie said:


> Yes for Mrs O.
> Colonel is still hanging in there. We figure he's about 101 now and still runs 50 ft to his favorite telephone pole when I let him out of the yard....
> Mrs O is starting to understand he condition. She had a great Birthday with her one son and Daughter visiting...



I know she has had some issues with at least temporary dementia and other scary stuff, so I know that is difficult.  But who knows how much time any of us have on the Earth?  She is a lucky woman to have so much love to sustain her and I hope whatever time the two of you have left will be quality time.


----------



## blackhawk (May 5, 2015)




----------



## Ringel05 (May 5, 2015)

SFC Ollie said:


> Passing through saying hello, No changes here, just living day to day. Supposed to see Palliative Care next week.....
> 
> Have a good one.........


Thanks for dropping by Ollie, out thoughts and prayers are with you and yours.  Remember if you need us we're here for you my friend.  God Bless!


----------



## Ringel05 (May 6, 2015)

Okay, I'm seriously thinking about doing a Montrovant, maybe a Roku, definitely Hulu Plus, (maybe) Netflix or Amazon Prime and a Winegard FlatWave Amped HDTV Antenna for local TV.  Three times in the last three weeks and twice today I've had to reboot my Samsung box from Time Warner........  Actually the second time today it rebooted itself....... 
The challenge will be figuring out if they have the shows the wife likes and how to access them so the transition is mostly seamless for her.


----------



## Montrovant (May 6, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, I'm seriously thinking about doing a Montrovant, maybe a Roku, definitely Hulu Plus, (maybe) Netflix or Amazon Prime and a Winegard FlatWave Amped HDTV Antenna for local TV.  Three times in the last three weeks and twice today I've had to reboot my Samsung box from Time Warner........  Actually the second time today it rebooted itself.......
> The challenge will be figuring out if they have the shows the wife likes and how to access them so the transition is mostly seamless for her.



We're not concerned with getting shows when they air, how long would your wife be willing to wait to see them?  I know Hulu Plus does some shows nearly live, but I don't know how many.

We haven't even signed up for a service yet.  There's some free content available and we've been watching what we have recorded for now.  The little one likes the Angry Birds game that came with the Roku.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 6, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I'm seriously thinking about doing a Montrovant, maybe a Roku, definitely Hulu Plus, (maybe) Netflix or Amazon Prime and a Winegard FlatWave Amped HDTV Antenna for local TV.  Three times in the last three weeks and twice today I've had to reboot my Samsung box from Time Warner........  Actually the second time today it rebooted itself.......
> ...


She mostly watches the real crime (not the sitcom) shows and the country music video channels (a must) plus a few other things from time to time (Animal Planet and similar shows) and of course her daily "soap opera" (the news).  That will be accessible via the HD antenna.  I watch mostly history, science and military channels as well as the occasional movie.  I also like shows such as How it's Made.  
One thing I do know is Cable is a dying industry and will soon go the way of record players and home landlines.  Keep your eye on Google Fiber, Google is buying up all the "black wire" (fiber optic wire already laid by now defunct companies) for pennies on the dollar.  They've already opened in two cities and that's just the beginning.  The Millenials and younger aren't willing to buy a product for an inflated price that offers multiple units that they will never watch especially when they can watch it "on demand" on the internet, often for free, it's the new trend.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 6, 2015)

Good night darlinks. I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Chris in transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately. We hope everyone is okay.







P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 6, 2015)

Sunset on the Sandias tonight:


----------



## peach174 (May 6, 2015)

Morning

Wednesday grin


----------



## Foxfyre (May 6, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  A beautiful day in Albuquerque--looks like less chance for rain but a sunny day will be nice after the rains we have had.


----------



## Swagger (May 6, 2015)

Heavy, 65 mph winds on site today.

Anyway, besides the weather, I killed two birds with one stone today. On my biggest site in West Sussex, where I have four years' worth of work, I was present to personally oversee the delivery of a very heavy excavator we've hired to begin demolition of condemned town houses that we need cleared to so another firm can begin groundworks, after which we'll move-in to begin building. On this site I have four of what we call 'improvers', who are trainee bricklayers who are either still at a vocational college or have recently completed their two years training but have no site experience. They're paid little and expected to work hard on my instruction, mainly because they need to develop muscular strength if they want to progress. And these boys are quite young compared to the experienced trowels (they're all sixteen, and they look it).

Now, I have a business to run and I want to instill a certain element of fear in these youngsters, but anyone who's reading that has experience of teaching young, bright-eyed boys a trade will confirm how much of a rewarding experience it is, and I have to admit it was hard maintaining the gruf and quick-tempered veneer necessary to instill respect. It also gives these boys a confidence boost to be working alongside the contractor, because it shows them and others that the upper echelon of the company they're working for takes an interest in the progress and development of those at the very bottom of the ladder. Anyway, suitably attired (i.e. - looking like a scruffy tramp) with my toolbox hooked on my level over my shoulder, I lead my little band of merry men out onto the site. We went up onto the gables where the wind was howling and concrete blocks needed cutting. I'm well-built, and in spite of spending these days in my yard sat in my office, I can still cut a concrete block with two strikes of a club hammer and bolster. These lads, however, are still relatively weak and I spent the half hour crouched before them while they did more damage to themselves than the blocks they were meant to be cutting. I spent the next hour barking at them, clicking my fingers an inch from their noses and pointing to where they should be looking before they began to grasp the technique needed to cut blocks. After they'd cut and chiseled them to something reasonably adequate, I showed them how to set-up the string lines needed to maintain straight courses of blocks and bricks. They performed this task remarkably well and I began showing them how to bed the first course of that storey's blockwork. By the end of the day we'd got more done than I'd anticipated, and I told them I'd see them again in a month or so before telling them to clean-up the mess we'd made. Then I left.

Overall, not a bad day.


----------



## Montrovant (May 6, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Morning
> 
> Wednesday grin



This pic reminds me of an article I just read about dolphins.  It mostly went into certain myths about them, but also said that dolphins are the only species outside of primates that are self-aware enough to recognize themselves in mirrors.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 6, 2015)

Okay, switched out the Samsung box with a Cisco box (cable), we'll see how it goes for now, just booting up now.  Also while i was out I finally made it to a Verizon store, dropped my monthly bill by $50, they were very helpful and wanted to keep me as a customer.
Looking to buy a larger HDTV so I'll probably buy the Roku and digital antenna at the same time and give it a try, if it works I'll get rid of cable TV (plus the phone) and only have internet.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 6, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, switched out the Samsung box with a Cisco box (cable), we'll see how it goes for now, just booting up now.  Also while i was out I finally made it to a Verizon store, dropped my monthly bill by $50, they were very helpful and wanted to keep me as a customer.
> Looking to buy a larger HDTV so I'll probably buy the Roku and digital antenna at the same time and give it a try, if it works I'll get rid of cable TV (plus the phone) and only have internet.



I have been struggling with the whole concept of giving up the land line.  I like the security of a land line when the cell phone service is down and the security of the cell phone when the land line is out.  But that is so rare an occurrence that I know we could save a bundle if we gave up the land line.  But it is emotionally tough to do.  I'm not sure Hombre would ever agree to it because he wanted an old fashioned phone with an old fashioned receiver for Christmas last year--he hates the modern cellphone like phones and he hates cell phones.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 6, 2015)

Swagger said:


> Heavy, 65 mph winds on site today.
> 
> Anyway, besides the weather, I killed two birds with one stone today. On my biggest site in West Sussex, where I have four years' worth of work, I was present to personally oversee the delivery of a very heavy excavator we've hired to begin demolition of condemned town houses that we need cleared to so another firm can begin groundworks, after which we'll move-in to begin building. On this site I have four of what we call 'improvers', who are trainee bricklayers who are either still at a vocational college or have recently completed their two years training but have no site experience. They're paid little and expected to work hard on my instruction, mainly because they need to develop muscular strength if they want to progress. And these boys are quite young compared to the experienced trowels (they're all sixteen, and they look it).
> 
> ...



I can relate.  I am actually one who loves training people to master new skills.  I love to teach.  And I have been blessed with a lot of jobs in which I got to do both.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 6, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, switched out the Samsung box with a Cisco box (cable), we'll see how it goes for now, just booting up now.  Also while i was out I finally made it to a Verizon store, dropped my monthly bill by $50, they were very helpful and wanted to keep me as a customer.
> ...


The only reason my wife wanted a landline in the past was to send and receive faxes, now that it can be done online for free, or a small nominal fee, she doesn't care anymore.  I finally plugged our phone in a week ago and have not received a call since.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 6, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Our situation is different though.  We have our cell phones with a special deal with Verizon that we each pay $20/month for our phones and that gives us 50 minutes a month during peak hours with unlimited minutes after 5 pm and on weekends.  We want the phones when we travel, when we need to call each other or somebody else when we are out and about, or for security reasons--flat tire, car breaks down, other accident, etc.  So we rarely ever have more than 10 minutes or so on our cell phones--a bit more when we travel.

We get many calls on our land line though.  I am not a phone person and don't enjoy visiting on the phone much.  Hombre loves it though and spends a lot of time on it.

If we ever give up those special tailor-made accounts for us with Verizon, we'll never get another deal like that with them.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 6, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Well the landline will be with us for quite a while longer, it's just fewer and fewer people use them every year, each successive generation makes use of technology in their own way and that's what drives modern business.  Eventually anyone making home phones and selling home phone services better look to diversify or they'll fade away, like cable will continue to have customers for a while to come but the writing is on the wall for anyone to see who's looking.   We will be seeing some major changes in a lot of businesses in the next couple of decades mostly due to how the younger generations make use of the internet.  I have to do some research into some up and coming companies to potentially invest in.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 6, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Yeah.  Like when I chickened out buying Microsoft at $21/share.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 6, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Exactly.  Doing the research right now.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 6, 2015)

After doing some research I found out the stocks that were being pushed (3 years ago by Motley Fool) are still strong profitable premium investments, Disney, Scripps Network and Discovery Communications.  Not some "flying under the radar" up and coming newcomers.  Uummmmm........


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 6, 2015)

Here is a photo of myself and my brother taken on his wedding day, April 25th.  Had a great time in NC, even if I had to wear a tie to the wedding.  Just to clear up any confusion, BBD is the handsome fellow on the left.  As wedding go, his was nice and well-attended.  Sure did enjoy the opportunity to get some real food and the chance to see friends and relatives I haven't seen lately.


----------



## Sherry (May 6, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> View attachment 40897Here is a photo of myself and my brother taken on his wedding day, April 25th.  Had a great time in NC, even if I had to wear a tie to the wedding.  Just to clear up any confusion, BBD is the handsome fellow on the left.  As wedding go, his was nice and well-attended.  Sure did enjoy the opportunity to get some real food and the chance to see friends and relatives I haven't seen lately.



BBD, you really are a handsome devil.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 6, 2015)

Blushing while wagging my tail...


----------



## Montrovant (May 6, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> View attachment 40897Here is a photo of myself and my brother taken on his wedding day, April 25th.  Had a great time in NC, even if I had to wear a tie to the wedding.  Just to clear up any confusion, BBD is the handsome fellow on the left.  As wedding go, his was nice and well-attended.  Sure did enjoy the opportunity to get some real food and the chance to see friends and relatives I haven't seen lately.



I will wear somewhat formal clothes to a wedding, but I don't do ties.


----------



## Hossfly (May 6, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  A beautiful day in Albuquerque--looks like less chance for rain but a sunny day will be nice after the rains we have had.


My Regiment has a reunion in Albuquerque in August. Maybe we can meet up.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 7, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> View attachment 40897Here is a photo of myself and my brother taken on his wedding day, April 25th.  Had a great time in NC, even if I had to wear a tie to the wedding.  Just to clear up any confusion, BBD is the handsome fellow on the left.  As wedding go, his was nice and well-attended.  Sure did enjoy the opportunity to get some real food and the chance to see friends and relatives I haven't seen lately.


Gee and I thought I looked bad......  Uummmmm wait a minute, don't think I was supposed to say that........


----------



## Ringel05 (May 7, 2015)

Ordered a Roku 2 (basically just as fast as the Roku 3 but cheaper) and a highly rated indoor digital antenna, think I'll get myself a TV for my birthday........


----------



## Montrovant (May 7, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Ordered a Roku 2 (basically just as fast as the Roku 3 but cheaper) and a highly rated indoor digital antenna, think I'll get myself a TV for my birthday........



We got a Roku 3 for the USB port.  The 2 doesn't have one.


----------



## Montrovant (May 7, 2015)

It's hard to feel comfortable getting into bed to sleep after finding a scorpion under your pillow.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 7, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ordered a Roku 2 (basically just as fast as the Roku 3 but cheaper) and a highly rated indoor digital antenna, think I'll get myself a TV for my birthday........
> ...


Checked the reviews and decided on the 2 even though it uses AV cables instead of the HDMI cable, everyone who professionally reviewed it says it's just as fast as the 3.  Got mine for $50 on Amazon.
Am thinking about a 39" HDTV (Vizio), Sears (yeah, I know, I know.....) has one for $189 with free shipping.  Have to see if their online shipping is just as slow as their home delivery service before I order it....... 
Why a 39"?  It's the biggest that will fit in our Oriental TV cabinet though I could leave the 26" that's in there now and wall mount a 50" in the living room.......  Decisions, decisions......


----------



## Ringel05 (May 7, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> It's hard to feel comfortable getting into bed to sleep after finding a scorpion under your pillow.


No shit!!!  Guess the couch is looking pretty comfortable right now.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 7, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  A beautiful day in Albuquerque--looks like less chance for rain but a sunny day will be nice after the rains we have had.
> ...



That would be great.  At least meet to have a cup of coffee.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 7, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> It's hard to feel comfortable getting into bed to sleep after finding a scorpion under your pillow.



Wow. I wouldn't get into bed until I had an exterminator in.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 7, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> View attachment 40897Here is a photo of myself and my brother taken on his wedding day, April 25th.  Had a great time in NC, even if I had to wear a tie to the wedding.  Just to clear up any confusion, BBD is the handsome fellow on the left.  As wedding go, his was nice and well-attended.  Sure did enjoy the opportunity to get some real food and the chance to see friends and relatives I haven't seen lately.



Sooooo good to see you. Have been missing you. A lot.    And I agree with Sherry.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 7, 2015)

Good night darlinks. I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Chris in transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately. We hope everyone is okay.








P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 7, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > It's hard to feel comfortable getting into bed to sleep after finding a scorpion under your pillow.
> ...


I don't think you meant that the way it reads........


----------



## Sherry (May 7, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Blushing while wagging my tail...



Roll over and I'll give you a belly rub.


----------



## Dajjal (May 7, 2015)

It's election day in Britain and I just got back from voting conservative. The prediction is there will be a hung parliament, then there will have to be another coalition between more than one party. I am all for keeping the existing government, because they are the only ones I trust with the economy.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 7, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> It's election day in Britain and I just got back from voting conservative. The prediction is there will be a hung parliament, then there will have to be another coalition between more than one party. I am all for keeping the existing government, because they are the only ones I trust with the economy.



I think we Americans are a bit backwards when it comes to politics in other countries.  I'm pretty sure all the Brits and other Europeans who post  on a message board like this know a lot more about our political parties and candidates than we know about yours.  I honestly haven't followed U.K. politics at all since John Majors was prime minister and that's my bad.  We can't talk pros and cons of politics here in the Coffee Shop but what happens in both our countries does affect us all.  So I hope your election turns out well.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 7, 2015)

Oh and good morning everybody.

Today, May 7, commemorates the premiere of Beethoven's Ninth Symphony.  Anybody care to hum a few bars?

On this day in 1992, the Shuttle Endeavor was launched on its maiden voyage--the first shuttle launch since the Challenger disaster.

But more significantly for all of us, this is the day that Issack B. Fubine received the first patent for his invention:  macaroni.  And macaroni and cheese became a reality.  Favorite recipes anyone?


----------



## Montrovant (May 7, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Oh and good morning everybody.
> 
> Today, May 7, commemorates the premiere of Beethoven's Ninth Symphony.  Anybody care to hum a few bars?
> 
> ...



Apparently, before Christa McAuliffe was chosen for the Challenger, there was a plan for Big Bird to be sent up.  The suit turned out to be too big.  Just read an article about the guy who wears the Big Bird suit.


----------



## Montrovant (May 7, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I wanted to have the ability to play files from an external source, hence the USB.

I had been considering getting myself a new TV for my birthday, but now that I don't know if getting a broadcast signal is viable here, I may just save my money.


----------



## Montrovant (May 7, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > It's hard to feel comfortable getting into bed to sleep after finding a scorpion under your pillow.
> ...



We used to have someone come out and spray the house regularly, but still had scorpions.  Best guess at this point is that there is some sort of nest beneath the house.  I've seen 4 scorpions in the last few days so I suppose there has been a hatching recently after hibernation, or whatever they do in winter.

I did change my sheets and woke up every 45 minutes or so looking around my bed last night.


----------



## Dajjal (May 7, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Wow ! I thought I had a problem with moths, but I much prefer them to scorpions.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 7, 2015)

We have cotton mouths here, but except for the garage, none have gotten in the house.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 7, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Most scorpions aren't that bad, like getting a bee sting.  doesn't mean it's okay, especially in ones bed but it's not as bad as a lot of people think it is.  I wouldn't want the damn things crawling around my house or in my bed, I don't really like bee stings either..........


----------



## Foxfyre (May 7, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> We have cotton mouths here, but except for the garage, none have gotten in the house.



Except for the occasional rattler that might wander in an open door, I think the only poisonous snakes you have to worry about getting into buildings are the copperheads.  And they can be terrible.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 7, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Well you have my sympathy.  I wouldn't like that at all either.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 7, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> We have cotton mouths here, but except for the garage, none have gotten in the house.


Dealt with my share of Cottonmouths in Florida thank you......  Hopefully never again.......  Came real close on 3 occasions to getting bit.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 7, 2015)

In honor of its birthday.  Considering that Beethoven was totally deaf when he wrote this, it is really miraculous to me:


----------



## Dajjal (May 7, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > We have cotton mouths here, but except for the garage, none have gotten in the house.
> ...



If there were a lot of poisonous snakes in England I would get a shotgun. They are the best weapon for snakes.
We do have adders here, but I have never seen one in my entire life.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 7, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > We have cotton mouths here, but except for the garage, none have gotten in the house.
> ...


Unless things have changed there are no Copperheads this far west unless you consider some areas of Texas.


----------



## peach174 (May 7, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



You could hook up your TV through your computer and then get Netflix and or hulu plus or any of the other channels you might watch right from their own websites.
How to Hook Up a Computer to TV 11 Steps with Pictures


----------



## Ernie S. (May 7, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > We have cotton mouths here, but except for the garage, none have gotten in the house.
> ...


We have copperheads and rattlers here too. I've yet to see a rattler, but I've seen a few cotton mouths and they tend to be aggressive. The copperheads seem to hurry away from humans.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 7, 2015)

Had a 5' cotton mouth in the garage. I got him with a machete. Then I had to spend an hour sharpening it after a few hacks into the cement floor.

SHHHH! The wife doesn't know about that one. She'd freak out!


----------



## peach174 (May 7, 2015)

We have had only one rattler in our backyard since we have lived here.
Hubby killed it with one shot to it's head with his pistol.

We have had more tarantulas walking into the house when you open the door. It also does not happen all that often though.
No big deal. I just pick it up gently and put it back outside. They are not aggressive spiders unless they feel threated.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 7, 2015)

I'm glad no one took video of me in the garage that day. I was in full combat mode with just a touch of panic. Chasing a snake in a cluttered garage is dangerous enough when you can see it. It's downright scary when you can't.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 7, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



True, copperheads thrive in wetter, more humid climates.  They are just about everywhere in central and east Texas though.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 7, 2015)

peach174 said:


> We have had only one rattler in our backyard since we have lived here.
> Hubby killed it with one shot to it's head with his pistol.
> 
> We have had more tarantulas walking into the house when you open the door. It also does not happen all that often though.
> No big deal. I just pick it up gently and put it back outside. They are not aggressive spiders unless they feel threated.


Pretty much most snakes in the US are not "aggressive" with the exception being the Copperhead, they can be downright nasty.  Luckily I've only had a couple of run ins with Copperheads and the last one was one that was anything but aggressive, it had been hiding in a pile of mulch when the landscapers were spreading it in the townhouse complex.  It had been skewed with a pitchfork and had curled itself up under a bush behind our house.  Lucky it was injured cause the wife discovered it when she picked up a piece of trash right next to it.  
The story is funny cause she came in and asked me to identify the snake, went out and sure enough it was a Copperhead, she claimed I was wrong because of my paranoia and the fact it didn't bite her.  Called animal control, when they showed up she told them she thought it was my paranoia and that it was not a Copperhead.......  Animal control walked around to the back and exclaimed, "that's a Copperhead........." 
Didn't see the injury until they picked it up.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 7, 2015)

peach174 said:


> We have had only one rattler in our backyard since we have lived here.
> Hubby killed it with one shot to it's head with his pistol.
> 
> We have had more tarantulas walking into the house when you open the door. It also does not happen all that often though.
> No big deal. I just pick it up gently and put it back outside. They are not aggressive spiders unless they feel threated.



I remove tarantulas and other large spiders with a dustpan to scoop them up and a jar to hold them in place until I can get them outside.  I concur with your evaluation of tarantulas, but I am still not brave enough to pick one up.


----------



## Montrovant (May 7, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



We're probably going to end up getting Netflix for the Roku.  The problem is getting the broadcasts of NFL games (and the occasional NHL game).  At this point my thinking is I'll get NFL Rewind, which will let me watch the games either late night Sunday or Monday.  It will make fantasy football a bit difficult, but options are limited.


----------



## Montrovant (May 7, 2015)

Never had any run ins with dangerous snakes while I lived in Florida.  That was in Tampa, though, which is not exactly the backwoods swamp.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 7, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Never had any run ins with dangerous snakes while I lived in Florida.  That was in Tampa, though, which is not exactly the backwoods swamp.


I was on the outskirts of Green Cove Springs, right off the St Johns, lot's of backwoods swamps around it.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 7, 2015)

I lived in Florida in 69, just looked at it on Google maps, where I lived is still there but lots of growth all around it.  If the map is any indicator it looks like it might have become an upper middle class + bedroom community for Jacksonville as opposed to the backwards hick town it once was.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 7, 2015)

Just ordered my birthday present, a 39" Visio HDTV.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 7, 2015)

Is today your birthday, Ringel?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 7, 2015)

Colorado Springs - this is hail earlier today and they are expecting snow tonight:


----------



## Ringel05 (May 7, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Is today your birthday, Ringel?


Nope.  It is sometime this year though.......


----------



## Ringel05 (May 7, 2015)

The ceiling fan in the master bedroom has adjustable lights on it and being old they come loose and start hitting the light bulbs, "tink, tink, tink, tink.........."
Switched it out with the small one in the maids room but it's too small for the master sooooooo I've been hunting for the blades that go to the fan we had up in our master in Virginia.......  I know I saw them in Trinidad as they were packed with some stuff we unpacked, I know I repacked them.........  This is driving me nuts!!!!!!! 
I did find my wifes brief case that's been missing since we left Virginia, the brief case with her Passport in it..........  It was in a different fan box with all of her umbrellas and the adjustable shelving pins we've been looking for forever.  Now we can start dealing with the books and free up tons of space!!


----------



## Dajjal (May 8, 2015)

peach174 said:


> We have had only one rattler in our backyard since we have lived here.
> Hubby killed it with one shot to it's head with his pistol.



I recommend having a shotgun in snake country, because you cannot miss. Whereas you have to be a good shot to hit it with a pistol.

I had a pet European grass snake when I was a boy but it was very aggressive and lunged at me every time I passed the tank I kept it in. Then I had to feed it, and it only ate baby frogs. I used to go to the common and catch baby frogs for it until I found out that they scream when they are being eaten feet first. I listened to a few frogs screaming then decided to let the snake go on the common to catch its own frogs. I introduced an unnatural species to the environment, I just hope it was not a pregnant female.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 8, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > We have had only one rattler in our backyard since we have lived here.
> ...



I couldn't keep a critter I had to feed something that was alive.  So I can appreciate that.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 8, 2015)

Good night all.


----------



## peach174 (May 8, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > We have had only one rattler in our backyard since we have lived here.
> ...



We have all types of guns and pistols including shotguns.
My husband is an excellent shot and that is why he used it and why he was able to hit it in the head.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 8, 2015)

Good morning.  Shaping up to be a gorgeous day here, but the violent weather further east remains a concern--we have lots of folks in Texas, Oklahoma, Kansas, Arkansas. . . .


----------



## peach174 (May 8, 2015)

Morning Everybody !
Friday's smile for the day

I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend. !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 8, 2015)

That's a rather handsome looking raccoon posted just above.  I think all of his cousins live very near my house.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 8, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> That's a rather handsome looking raccoon posted just above.  I think all of his cousins live very near my house.



When our daughter lived in a ground floor place in Palo Alto, she installed a pet door with one of those loose flaps so that her cats could come and go. That came to a screeching halt when she awakened in the middle of the night one night to find herself face to face with an enormous raccoon.  The flap got replaced with one of those electronic doors activated by the radio signals on the cats' collars.


----------



## mdk (May 8, 2015)

Happy Friday everyone! Does anyone have any fun plans this weekend? I am heading back home to spend the weekend with my family and play some lawn games. It seems spring is here to stay now.


----------



## danielpalos (May 8, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> That's a rather handsome looking raccoon posted just above.  I think all of his cousins live very near my house.


leaving out empty tuna cans for the dogs sometimes brings out a raccoon from the nearby creek.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 8, 2015)

The new Doc Holliday's tee-shirts are in. I priced them at $18 for S, M, L and XL and $20 for XXL and XXXL
I have them in turquoise, royal blue and black. I also have 4 size Large in charcoal.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 8, 2015)

Computer crashed last night. I have to head in early and get on the phone with tech support.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 8, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> The new Doc Holliday's tee-shirts are in. I priced them at $18 for S, M, L and XL and $20 for XXL and XXXL
> I have them in turquoise, royal blue and black. I also have 4 size Large in charcoal.View attachment 40959




They're beautiful Ernie.  Kudos.  Love the color and love the design.  And hope you get your computer fixed.  I need to get my laptop into the shop--it is doing some really wierd things--but don't want to spend the money and don't want to give up the laptop.  Problems problems.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 8, 2015)

danielpalos said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > That's a rather handsome looking raccoon posted just above.  I think all of his cousins live very near my house.
> ...



No doubt.  But why put out empty tuna cans for the dogs?  Wouldn't they prefer to have some tuna in them?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 8, 2015)

And I just checked and this is danielpalos first visit to the Coffee Shop, so welcome welcome.  Pull up a chair or barstool and settle in.

Your first timers complimentary beverage:


----------



## Foxfyre (May 8, 2015)

mdk said:


> Happy Friday everyone! Does anyone have any fun plans this weekend? I am heading back home to spend the weekend with my family and play some lawn games. It seems spring is here to stay now.



And happy Friday to you and all as well mdk.  Glad you stopped by too.  I know I've asked you, but forgive me I'm not as young as I used to be and the short term memory isn't what it used to be.  What part of the country are you in and where is 'home'?

Spring seems to finally be settling in here too, but just north of us a few counties it has been snowing.


----------



## mdk (May 8, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Friday everyone! Does anyone have any fun plans this weekend? I am heading back home to spend the weekend with my family and play some lawn games. It seems spring is here to stay now.
> ...



Thanks! This is my favorite thread on this forum. Everyone here has been so kind and inviting to me. 

I live in  the most wonderful city in America....Pittsburgh.    lol


----------



## peach174 (May 8, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> The new Doc Holliday's tee-shirts are in. I priced them at $18 for S, M, L and XL and $20 for XXL and XXXL
> I have them in turquoise, royal blue and black. I also have 4 size Large in charcoal.View attachment 40959




How can we get one?
Do we have to travel to the bar or can we order them online?


----------



## Sherry (May 8, 2015)




----------



## peach174 (May 8, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > The new Doc Holliday's tee-shirts are in. I priced them at $18 for S, M, L and XL and $20 for XXL and XXXL
> ...




My husband had to take his computer in yesterday for the same reason Foxfyre
Something must be going on with nasty malware and viruses.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 8, 2015)

mdk said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Ah, now I remember that.  Thanks.  I believe we even had a discussion of Pittsburg when you last told us that.  And thanks for the kind review of the Coffee Shop.  It has been a special place for many, but only because of the really neat people who come here.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 8, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Mine has been doing it for a long time now so I don't think it is a virus.  But there is a virus out there that we should all be aware of.  I'll steal the info from another site that recently reported it with thanks to them:



*New fast-spreading virus destroys PCs *

There's dangerous new malware out there called Rombertik that could steal your personal information and destroy your PC. If you try to get rid of it, the malware could trap your computer in an endless reboot cycle.
Rombertik usually infects computers using a malicious file attached to a phishing email. In some cases, this email is designed to look like a message from Microsoft. The malware can steal login credentials and other information you enter into websites.
Rombertik also checks to see if it's being analyzed or if other programs are trying to delete it. If it detects this kind of activity, it will try to delete a file called the Master Boot Record (MBR). This can cause your computer to go into an endless restart cycle when it is turned off and turned back on. The malware also has some other tricks up its sleeve. 
http://www.komando.com/happening-now...ampaign=buffer


----------



## Foxfyre (May 8, 2015)

Okay I am usually pretty sharp to get these.  But I confess I am not able to translate this one.  Anybody?  (And hoping it isn't something illegal for USMB.  )


----------



## dilloduck (May 8, 2015)

Obiwan Kinobe  (sp)   Star Wars


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 8, 2015)

No big plans for the weekend except to drive over to Rochelle to pick up a new weather radio late this afternoon.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 8, 2015)

dilloduck said:


> Obiwan Kinobe  (sp)   Star Wars



Okay, I see that now in the first line.  (I didn't recognize that object as a wand.)

But the second line?

And hi Duck.  Good to see that you stopped in.  

Edit:  Never mind, I now see you did the second line too, so now I've got it.  Well done.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 8, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> No big plans for the weekend except to drive over to Rochelle to pick up a new weather radio late this afternoon.



The way this spring and summer is shaping up, those of you in the 'extreme' zones are wise to have a weather radio.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 8, 2015)

Oh, and so we don't let this go by unnoted:


----------



## Dajjal (May 8, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Oh My God ! And I am now relying on Microsoft security essentials instead of Norton. I baulked at renewing Norton because they wanted £69 and Microsoft security is free. I hope it works.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 8, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I think most virus programs probably update to intercept a virus that bad and that well publicized.


----------



## Dajjal (May 8, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Oh, and so we don't let this go by unnoted:



All the political leaders went to the cenotaph to lay wreaths today. I don't know how they found the time because they have all been up all night because of the general election. The conservatives have won again.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 8, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and so we don't let this go by unnoted:
> ...



We all usually find the time to do what is important to us.  Without getting into the pros and cons of it, I hope you are happy with the election.  It has long said that there will always be an England.  And I for one want that to remain true.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 8, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...





Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


I wouldn't rely on Microsoft Security Essentials, their record is not considered all that good.
Avast is free and better than Norton.
Avast Download Free Antivirus Software


----------



## Ernie S. (May 8, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > The new Doc Holliday's tee-shirts are in. I priced them at $18 for S, M, L and XL and $20 for XXL and XXXL
> ...


Let me get with my website people and see if we can set it up.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 8, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I got the POS at Doc's up and running. 2 hours on the phone with tech support and the guy ran out of ideas. He asked about anti virus and I said that the machine runs McAffee, he gave me their tech support number and said that as far as he could see, the AV was blocking a connection to the SQL server in the office.
So, I call McAffee and she tells me that first, we will have to confirm the AV is the culprit. I turn off McAffee and the system runs perfectly. I explain that the internet went down about the same time as I started having problems. She said that  the program updates automatically and there's a chance I had lost internet at the least favored moment. I restarted McAffee and we're good to go.

2 hours and 15 minutes all told on the phone, 99 dollars to renew my service agreement, and it was just that simple.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 8, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Uuuummmmm, no time down, no conflict issues, no time on the phone and no money out of pocket....... Sounds pretty simple to me.......


----------



## Foxfyre (May 8, 2015)

Courtesy of my great nephew who just posted this with the caption that this is an 800# bronze statue in Russia.  It is baby angels carrying a large enema syringe bulb.  He closes with the comment that you didn't know you needed to see this, but you totally did.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 8, 2015)

Wow, ran the wife around town (work related..... somewhat.....) then home around 12:30 and crashed out on the bed.  Took another one of those long naps that not only is hard to wake up from but leaves me groggy and irritable for hours afterwards.  Of course when I woke up the cable box wasn't working, tried rebooting and it would freeze up during reboot.  An hour later on the phone with tech support finally got it rebooted and working.  
They're sending out a tech on Monday to check all the feeds, the tech on the phone told me he did see some intermittent signal drops which is most likely the cause of all the problems.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 8, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Courtesy of my great nephew who just posted this with the caption that this is an 800# bronze statue in Russia.  It is baby angels carrying a large enema syringe bulb.  He closes with the comment that you didn't know you needed to see this, but you totally did.


Obviously someone was extremely appreciative for access to said "tool".........


----------



## Foxfyre (May 8, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Chris in transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 8, 2015)

Just decided to have some ham and crackers, sure enough I open the package of ham and Jasper (our oldest) is right there pawing at my leg, he positively loves ham.  On the rare occasions when I have Spam he's right next to me scarfing it down.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 9, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.
> 
> And we're still keeping vigil for
> 
> ...


That tower is roughly 1.5 miles from Doc's. There's another just like it about 1/4 mile away too.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 9, 2015)

Gonna go antweaking (antiquing) today....... like we need to spend anymore money.......


----------



## Foxfyre (May 9, 2015)

Good morning all.  Hombre is rustling up some breakfast for us and I'm trying to psyche myself into doing a bit of tidying and organizing in advance of the house cleaning crew Monday.  Accuweather says the rain will start here in 38 minutes.  We'll see how that goes.

Of greater concern is Tuesday--we have 27 folks in Senior Saints scheduled for a fun trolley tour on Tuesday--the trolley has a roof but is pretty open air, no windows, and such and then 30 of us are scheduled for lunch at Hotel Albuquerque immediately after the trolley ride and they plan to put us in the open patio area.  And the weather report is for some serious rain that day.  Cold and rainy is not what we wanted for that outing.






So we'll see how that goes too.

Hope everybody is having a good Saturday.


----------



## Montrovant (May 9, 2015)

Saw this on Facebook, took me a few seconds to get :


----------



## Ernie S. (May 9, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Saw this on Facebook, took me a few seconds to get :


Boy George and the Culture Club


----------



## Foxfyre (May 9, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Saw this on Facebook, took me a few seconds to get :



Sigh.  I don't get it.  

Did Ernie with his Boy George video?


----------



## Sherry (May 9, 2015)

Enjoying some quiet time while WQ is out with my son teaching him how to drive...God bless that patient man.


----------



## Montrovant (May 9, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Saw this on Facebook, took me a few seconds to get :
> ...



Yes, Ernie got it.  You don't remember the song Karma Chameleon?  Karma karma karma karma karma chameleon......

Comma comma comma comma comma chameleon......


----------



## Foxfyre (May 9, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Enjoying some quiet time while WQ is out with my son teaching him how to drive...God bless that patient man.



I would bless him too if he would return with all that patience to the Coffee Shop.  Been missing him.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 9, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Okay that explains it.  Not ever having been a Boy George fan and therefore completely unfamiliar with his music, my cultural education is woefully lacking there.  I had never heard that.  

(But I am willing to be educated.  I'll listen to the whole video.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 9, 2015)

Actually it is quite a catchy tune.  Enjoyed it.  And the video.  Cleverly done.

The last I saw or heard of Boy George was when he recently was drafted as a guest coach on "The Voice".  But of course he was dressed as a guy without the makeup and all at that time, and was quite good as a voice coach.


----------



## Montrovant (May 9, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Actually it is quite a catchy tune.  Enjoyed it.  And the video.  Cleverly done.
> 
> The last I saw or heard of Boy George was when he recently was drafted as a guest coach on "The Voice".  But of course he was dressed as a guy without the makeup and all at that time, and was quite good as a voice coach.



Karma Chameleon was a hit from the early 80s.  It was the most popular song by Culture Club, the band Boy George was in.  

This makes me wonder what other 80s songs you don't know that I would think everyone knows. 

How about this?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 9, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Actually it is quite a catchy tune.  Enjoyed it.  And the video.  Cleverly done.
> ...



Probably a lot if it isn't an artist I made a point to follow.  In the 1980's I was on the road a lot when I was working and that was also our mid-life crisis period when we transitioned to a totally different lifestyle.  Keeping up with the current trends in music was not a high priority.


----------



## peach174 (May 9, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Actually it is quite a catchy tune.  Enjoyed it.  And the video.  Cleverly done.
> ...



He had a great looking mullet


----------



## Montrovant (May 9, 2015)

I'm listening to a bunch of 80s one hit wonders on youtube now.  

I recognize most of them so far!


----------



## peach174 (May 9, 2015)

I Loved this one


----------



## Foxfyre (May 9, 2015)

peach174 said:


> I Loved this one



Not bad.  Catchy and not hard to listen to.   But I don't recall ever hearing it.

Like I said, I was working in the 1980's and lot of my work required traveling and I did listen to a lot of music then.   The stations were mostly carrying Michael Jackson, Queen, Captain and Tennelle, McCartney, Olivia Newton John, Streisand, Lennon, and of course Elton John and Billy Joel, Lionel Richie, Stevie Wonder, all with great instrumentation and strong memorable melodies.  And Country music had come into its own and was also offering some truly great songs in the 80's, much much better than the stuff they are cranking out these days.

Heavy metal was just beginning to develop and hadn't really made it onto the mainstream music stations.

By the mid to late 80's most of the AM stations were phasing out their news/music programming and were replacing it with news/talk formats so that is what we listened to on the road.

This is one of my favorites from the 80's:


And this one:


They just get in your head and stir feelings that I don't understand but I expect from good music.


----------



## blackhawk (May 9, 2015)




----------



## Ringel05 (May 9, 2015)

Been having some pretty cool windy days and nights, last night the wind was pushing the lawn furniture around on the patio.......  Last week when it was in the upper 80s decided to try out the pool....... stepped down on the first step, water up to my calves, oh that's cold!  Okay, adjusting quickly, go to the next step down, water just above the knees, oh yeah, that's cold...... not adjusting yet, still cold...... still cold.... the heck with this.......


----------



## ChrisL (May 9, 2015)

Hi coffee shop people!  I was on a little vacation, the first week not by choice.  I was actually posting on another board for a while, but I missed all the good people and activity here at USMB!    Hope you all had a good Easter holiday!


----------



## ChrisL (May 10, 2015)

So what's new with you peoples?  Tell me all about it, babes.


----------



## ChrisL (May 10, 2015)

Well, I have a complaint to make about the landscapers.  They were here on Friday, blowing leaves.  They did a terrible job.  They got dirt and old wood chips all over my stuff, AND one of my gardening gloves is missing.  I have the feeling that they blew it out into the woods along with the leaves .  .  . 

Today, they were out there laying some new mulch.  They left early at like 2 PM and left piles of mulch all over the place!  The last landscapers we had did similar work.  I was kind of happy about these new guys, but they seem much the same as the old ones.  I feel like getting out there and spreading that mulch!  It's driving me crazy, and I know they aren't coming back until Monday.  

Sorry, it's just annoying, you know?  People don't seem to take any pride in their work, they just want to get it over with ASAP is what it seems like.  Now, I'll have to go search for my glove too!  Dammit!


----------



## Ringel05 (May 10, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Hi coffee shop people!  I was on a little vacation, the first week not by choice.  I was actually posting on another board for a while, but I missed all the good people and activity here at USMB!    Hope you all had a good Easter holiday!


Welcome back!  We all need that little vacation away from the board from time to time.


----------



## ChrisL (May 10, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Hi coffee shop people!  I was on a little vacation, the first week not by choice.  I was actually posting on another board for a while, but I missed all the good people and activity here at USMB!    Hope you all had a good Easter holiday!
> ...



Thanks Ringel!  Nice to see you!


----------



## peach174 (May 10, 2015)

Good Morning !
Have a Great Sunday!


----------



## saveliberty (May 10, 2015)

Easter?  Is there a Rip Van Winkle sign on my back?


----------



## Ringel05 (May 10, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Saw ya, said hi then had to go to bed.  Doing well enough, thanks.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 10, 2015)

I'm awake........ I think.......  Well maybe not, the coffee's not done yet.......

Edit - the coffee's just finished, I think I'll set it up in shot glasses.....


----------



## Foxfyre (May 10, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Hi coffee shop people!  I was on a little vacation, the first week not by choice.  I was actually posting on another board for a while, but I missed all the good people and activity here at USMB!    Hope you all had a good Easter holiday!



Woo hoo. Happy you checked back in at least to say hello, Chris.  Been missing you.  I was just about to add you to our MIA list.  But good to see you.  How is the job hunt going or is it still going?  Has all the snow melted?  I think I saw this morning that Worcester just earned the crown of America's snowiest city?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 10, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Easter?  Is there a Rip Van Winkle sign on my back?



Well Chris has been MIA for a few weeks. . . .


----------



## Foxfyre (May 10, 2015)

And good morning to everybody and HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY to all the Mom's and those who fill in as moms now and then.

Hombre is on his way to the kitchen to prepare my Mother's Day breakfast--we decided to play hooky from Church this morning.  Beautiful day but cold--still in the 40's here this morning.  And us with no heat in the house.  But it will warm up later.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 10, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Actually it is quite a catchy tune.  Enjoyed it.  And the video.  Cleverly done.
> ...


Video doesn't show for me....


----------



## Ernie S. (May 10, 2015)

Good to see you, Chris!


----------



## saveliberty (May 10, 2015)

Interesting how Chris makes a surprise appearance just hours before I post...


----------



## saveliberty (May 10, 2015)

I go in an hour early for work Monday-Saturday now, so I am pretty tired by Sunday.


----------



## Sherry (May 10, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Enjoying some quiet time while WQ is out with my son teaching him how to drive...God bless that patient man.
> ...



We're both pretty busy these days. Have a Happy Mother's Day, Foxy.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 10, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Thanks sweetie.  And to you too.  Busy can be a good thing.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 10, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Interesting how Chris makes a surprise appearance just hours before I post...



Hmmm.  Okay, what innuendo should we or should we not read into that?     (You are missed along with everybody else who disappears for days or weeks at a time though.)


----------



## saveliberty (May 10, 2015)

If it helps, I miss all of you when I am absent.  It is just so critical that I focus on helping the business make a good transition.  Thirty days in and most notice the store is more calm and inventory is on the rise. The best I could hope for to be sure.  The next sixty days are important to position ourselves for staff additions too.  I still half expect my old boss and friend to reappear in his role any day.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 10, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> If it helps, I miss all of you when I am absent.  It is just so critical that I focus on helping the business make a good transition.  Thirty days in and most notice the store is more calm and inventory is on the rise. The best I could hope for to be sure.  The next sixty days are important to position ourselves for staff additions too.  I still half expect my old boss and friend to reappear in his role any day.



Good to hear it is going well for you and try not to worry about what might happen. . .it won't change what will happen and will just detract you and diminish your enjoyment of the here and now.

But increasing inventory is a good thing? Isn't the goal to reduce inventory?


----------



## saveliberty (May 10, 2015)

There is over stocked, equilibrium and under stocked.  We have been under stocked for years. 

It appears the dishwasher timer was causing us grief here.  Installed the replacement this morning and so far so good.  Mrs. Liberty has a busy work week ahead, so getting the dishwasher acting properly was a must.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 10, 2015)

Been working on the home office, my original plan didn't work out so I had to do some rearranging, reverse the corner desks so the rectangular desk fits in the middle, set up the under desk file cabinet (got that at place I was working, they were tossing it out as well as a matching full sized file cabinet and 2 metal shelving units).  Have to fit the full sized file cabinet, shelving and my drawing table, finally have it figured out all I have to do is finish cleaning out all the boxes, organize the closet then I can place the last 4 items I mentioned then unpack and set up the wife's desktop computer.  
My back hurts.......


----------



## Mr. H. (May 10, 2015)

2,200 miles in four days. 32 hours on the road. Oofah. 
But, the kid is home from college!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 10, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> 2,200 miles in four days. 32 hours on the road. Oofah.
> But, the kid is home from college!



Wow.  We had to haul ours back and forth 160 miles round trip, but once they were more than a thousand miles away, airplanes looked pretty good.


----------



## saveliberty (May 10, 2015)

We were going to move out-of-town this year, but the new job is a bit too much of a change for us to tackle both right now.


----------



## WelfareQueen (May 10, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Love ya Mama Fox.  Hope your kids and Hombre treated you special today.  Ditto to all the other Mom's out there.  

Me and my sister did a big cook out for my Mom this afternoon.  I think she liked it.  

God Bless all the Mom's out there.  Gotta be the toughest job there is.


----------



## Mr. H. (May 10, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > 2,200 miles in four days. 32 hours on the road. Oofah.
> ...


We moved her out of the dorm. Hadn't seen her since January. In September, we'll rent a U-Haul since she's leased an apartment for the next year. That's going to be an insane trip.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 10, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Thanks WQ and welcome back. We had a really good day here. Hope everybody did.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 11, 2015)

Good night darlinks. I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Chris in transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately. We hope everyone is okay.

​






P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## ChrisL (May 11, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Easter?  Is there a Rip Van Winkle sign on my back?



I don't know, is there?   

I missed wishing everyone a happy Easter, so it was a belated happy Easter.


----------



## ChrisL (May 11, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Hi coffee shop people!  I was on a little vacation, the first week not by choice.  I was actually posting on another board for a while, but I missed all the good people and activity here at USMB!    Hope you all had a good Easter holiday!
> ...



I had an online interview last week actually.  I haven't heard back yet though.  It's not for a sales position either.  Oh well.  

I don't know about Worcester.  They are at a higher elevation than the rest of us, so they do tend to get more snow and colder weather.  

We did get a few flurries at the beginning of April, but nothing since, and it's been beautiful here with temps in the 70s and 80s.  I'm loving it!


----------



## ChrisL (May 11, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Good to see you, Chris!



Thanks Ernie!  You too!


----------



## peach174 (May 11, 2015)

Hi Chris good to hear from you.

Denver got snow yesterday, my Mom and cousins live there.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 11, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  Another beautiful day here with the rain scheduled to return tomorrow.  I am just sending up a little prayer hour by hour that it hold off until after our Senior Saints outing, that the sun warms things up by 11 o'clock,, and the wind stays calm.  That's not asking too much is it?

Hombre is off to bring home Egg McMuffins or something for breakfast.  He didn't want to mess up our clean kitchen in advance of the house cleaners arriving later this morning.  I sometimes think we work harder to clean up to get ready for them than they work when they are here.  And we don't get paid to do it.

They don't clean our office but I need to vacuum under desk--amazing how much crap can collect in just a few short weeks.

Wishing Chris good luck on her on going job search.  We're needing Noomi to check back in too, and Spoonman and several other of our children haven't been here in ages either.  I don't worry about those busy posting on other threads but they are missed too.

So anybody have anything really fun planned this week?


----------



## saveliberty (May 11, 2015)

Busy week ahead here.  You will know it slowed down a bit if I mention getting the back porch roof installed.  Interesting that Manic Monday is playing on the radio this moment.


----------



## ChrisL (May 11, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Hi Chris good to hear from you.
> 
> Denver got snow yesterday, my Mom and cousins live there.



I don't envy them.    I've seen enough snow to last me until next winter.  Lol!  We've had big storms up here in April before though.  Once on April Fools Day we had a big snowstorm, and my door blew open (I had spent the night at my mom's house), and when I got home, my neighbor's were shoveling out my living room.  There were a couple of inches that had accumulated in my house.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 11, 2015)

Okay folks, we have house guests coming in June and I will be dealing with some serious food allergies that I need to accommodate for my guests so they will have the best time.

I need a couple of really good breakfast casserole recipes I can make ahead and freeze - and I can't use pork or dairy in them.  Any ideas?


----------



## saveliberty (May 11, 2015)

Eat out.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 11, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay folks, we have house guests coming in June and I will be dealing with some serious food allergies that I need to accommodate for my guests so they will have the best time.
> 
> I need a couple of really good breakfast casserole recipes I can make ahead and freeze - and I can't use pork or dairy in them.  Any ideas?


If they like spicy, scrambled egg and beef chorizo with onions (and peppers if you like).  Use water instead of milk in the egg scramble and cook over med-low heat, light and fluffy eggs.
Any beef sausage, sliced, cooked and or cold sliced beef served with German breads and mustard, jams and jellies with mixed fruit on the side (German breakfast)
Deviled eggs, (it's not just a party food).
Pancakes made with almond milk (add nuts and berries if ya want).


----------



## ChrisL (May 11, 2015)

I made pancakes with blueberry syrup this morning.  Delicious.  I had two GIANT pancakes.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 12, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Chris in transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## ChrisL (May 12, 2015)

Good morning!


----------



## Cross (May 12, 2015)

Checking in. 
A big Texas Good Morning!
....


----------



## ChrisL (May 12, 2015)

^^^

My coffee is cold though.  I prefer ice coffees!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 12, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  Good to have you back Cross.  

We're finishing up a cup of coffee before leaving to pick up some folks and then to Old Town for our Senior Saints trolley tour and a great authentic New Mexican cuisine luncheon at Hotel Albuquerque immediately after the tour.  So far a beautiful day.  Just hope it stays that way.

Later all.


----------



## peach174 (May 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.
> 
> And we're still keeping vigil for
> 
> ...




Good Morning everybody

Hey Foxfyre!  Thanks for posting a picture of Benson's main street.


----------



## peach174 (May 12, 2015)

Tuesday's smile


----------



## Ernie S. (May 12, 2015)

5 years in Foley and I've never been here. It's 200 yards from Doc's Foley Railroad Museum - Welcome


----------



## Cross (May 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Good to have you back Cross.
> 
> We're finishing up a cup of coffee before leaving to pick up some folks and then to Old Town for our Senior Saints trolley tour and a great authentic New Mexican cuisine luncheon at Hotel Albuquerque immediately after the tour.  So far a beautiful day.  Just hope it stays that way.
> 
> Later all.




Sounds like a great, fun day...much needed rain here


----------



## Ringel05 (May 12, 2015)

Getting some things accomplished, still haven't found the @!(&^T#*&! fan blades to the ceiling fan I want to use in the master bedroom but things are starting to look better around the house.  Have the book cases (mostly) set up for the wife and already have a large box full of items for donation.  The home office is shaping up so that's a plus.  
T-storms are moving in right now, saw some lightning just to our south with a constant rumble of thunder which just reminded me to make sure the truck windows were all the way up, they weren't but are now...... 
Yesterday the Time Warner Tech showed up and ended up replacing the splitter and all the coax connector ends, worked for a little bit then it said the digital signal was low and we had nothing.  Another tech came out today and it looks like the wife hit the wrong button on the remote changing the TV channel from 3 to 11 and so far it appears to be working fine, we'll see.
The Roku and digital antenna showed up today, the new TV should be here tomorrow, I'll play with it then.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 12, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> 5 years in Foley and I've never been here. It's 200 yards from Doc's Foley Railroad Museum - Welcome


This place is about 6 miles from my parents house in Colorado Springs, never went there the whole time I was in the Springs.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 12, 2015)

The t-stoms just hit us, the temp dropped suddenly from the mid 70s to 64 degrees, getting some good rain now.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 12, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.
> ...



I wondered if you would recognize it.     I don't think Sherry or WQ recognized Tampa when I posted it, and Ringel didn't comment on a photo of El Paso when I posted it.  But then Sherry doesn't live right in Tampa--not sure about WQ, and Ringel hasn't been in El Paso very long.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I saw it, just got busy with stuff and forgot about it.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 12, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> 5 years in Foley and I've never been here. It's 200 yards from Doc's Foley Railroad Museum - Welcome



I love trains, but I don't like to ride on anything but the slow coal burners.  Out on the mountain, before we moved into town, there was a little grass roots place called The Tinkertown Museum near our house.  It was hundreds and hundreds of little miniature things all arranged in picturesque settings.  Pretty obscure and off the beaten path, but fun to take folks to.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 12, 2015)

If I ever go back east during the summer I'm gonna have some challenges.  The storm moved through left lot and lots of water, the humidity is at 65% and I definitely feel it........


----------



## Sherry (May 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



We don't live in Tampa, and we rarely travel there...I'm not sure what you posted from Tampa though.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 12, 2015)

Except for a very few sprinkles, the rain has held off here so far but the skies look really watery.  Chilly and windy on the trolley tour this morning but not unbearably so--would have been nicer with less wind but I think everybody had a good time.  Our group occupied most of the seats with the few remaining seats taken by a group from London, England.


Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Ah okay.  I thought you were sort of close to there.  It was just a shot of the Tampa skyline.  No biggie.  I've just been slipping a few strategic shots into the vigil list here and there.


----------



## Sherry (May 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Except for a very few sprinkles, the rain has held off here so far but the skies look really watery.  Chilly and windy on the trolley tour this morning but not unbearably so--would have been nicer with less wind but I think everybody had a good time.  Our group occupied most of the seats with the few remaining seats taken by a group from London, England.
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> ...



Yeah, sort of close...but just don't go there often. Then again, I grew up in the burbs of Chicago, but didn't go downtown much other than museums and cultural stuff. There is a restaurant that WQ has recommended that I'm looking forward to eating at in Tampa.

Columbia Restaurant - Ybor City Tampa - Florida s Oldest Restaurant


----------



## Ringel05 (May 12, 2015)

Hooked up the Roku and it did come with an HDMI port and I had an extra HDMI cable I just found unpacking some computer accessory/parts/software boxes.
Played with it for a while, still a little confused as to how some of it works (getting free channels and finding channels I want).  Next is the digital antenna, well see how that goes.


----------



## 007 (May 13, 2015)

*Chinese Sick Leave*
*
Ho Chow calls into work and says, "Hey, I no come work today, I really sick. Got headache, stomach ache and legs hurt. I no come work."

The boss says, "You know something Ho Chow, I really need you today. When I feel sick like you to do, I go to my wife and ask her for sex. That makes everything better and I go to work. You try that."

Two hours later Ho Chow calls again and says, "I do what you say and I feel great. I be at work soon...
YOU HAVE NICE HOUSE."*​


----------



## peach174 (May 13, 2015)

Morning !

It is really nice out there today. Yesterday was cloudy and sort of dreary out but no rain.
We have a quail block out in the backyard and the newly hatched baby quail are coming in with the moms and dads.
They are so fun to watch and the little ones hop all over that block of seed it is so funny. 
Found this on you tube


----------



## Foxfyre (May 13, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Morning !
> 
> It is really nice out there today. Yesterday was cloudy and sort of dreary out but no rain.
> We have a quail block out in the backyard and the newly hatched baby quail are coming in with the moms and dads.
> ...



How fun.  It always amazes me that ground birds - quail, ducks, turkey, chickens, etc. hatch from eggs, but they know exactly who among all the other birds is their momma.  I watch the baby ducks from maybe a dozen or two different families and they're all the in the same area and sometimes cross paths, but each baby knows which momma duck to follow no matter how mixed up it becomes.  Same with baby chicks of free range chickens.  I suppose the same with quail though I haven't had any opportunity to observe baby quail until just now.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 13, 2015)

Good morning all.  Rain overnight here.  Catching up on odds and ends today and then we're hosting our young friend Dana, the doctor, at Quarters at 5 p.m. where we'll enjoy some great bar-b-que.


----------



## ChrisL (May 13, 2015)

Happy Wednesday!  Nice day here, a little windy, a little cooler than it's been, probably around 60-65 degrees.


----------



## Pogo (May 13, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> 5 years in Foley and I've never been here. It's 200 yards from Doc's Foley Railroad Museum - Welcome




Now THAT is really cool.

--- Do they have an Addams exhibit?

​


----------



## Pogo (May 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Happy Wednesday!  Nice day here, a little windy, a little cooler than it's been, probably around 60-65 degrees.





Cool, sunny and fresh-smelling here too.  Humidity sitting at an absurdly low 33%.  My skin's falling off.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 13, 2015)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Wednesday!  Nice day here, a little windy, a little cooler than it's been, probably around 60-65 degrees.
> ...


The humidity here has finally dropped below 30%, it was over 70% with the t-storms and rain yesterday and overnight.  It was "sticky" which is funny because in the DC area 70% was considered average.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 13, 2015)

Looks like I may have a fight coming up with the management company/landlord.  The landlord has left a monstrosity (huge cabinet) and the bad fridge on the the property that we have stated we want removed.  The last time I talked to the property manager he claimed we took the house "as is" and for all intent and purposes said we were shit out of luck.  Been doing some checking and "as is refers specifically to the real property, not personal property and it is the landlords responsibility to store personal property at his/her cost, not the responsibility of the tenant unless it was so stipulated in the lease.


----------



## Pogo (May 13, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




I had you specifically in mind with the humidity note.  

This area in WNC is the most humid in Appalachia, so 33 really is remarkably low.  Feels damn good too.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 13, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Out here (yup even in Colorado) the humidity indicator reads 0 or lower most of the time........  
What's even funnier is I'm already getting acclimated to the higher temps so when it hits the mid to low 60s I'm finding I have to put a winter shirt on and switch to long pants or sweats, especially if it's breezy.  Heck at night if it gets down to 70 it's "cool".


----------



## Montrovant (May 13, 2015)

I lived in Tampa for more than 20 years, but I didn't notice the picture.  If it was just of 'downtown' Tampa (I put that in quotes because as cities go, Tampa is nearly nonexistent ) I wouldn't recognize it; I rarely was in downtown.  

Also, I never really thought of Ybor as being part of Tampa.  It was that place outside Tampa I went to for concerts or just to hang around with a bunch of other people and wonder why I had gone.


----------



## saveliberty (May 13, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 5 years in Foley and I've never been here. It's 200 yards from Doc's Foley Railroad Museum - Welcome
> ...



Last year a group of miniature trains went through the tracks by work.  Looked like a fun hobby.


----------



## saveliberty (May 13, 2015)

People are sort of "as is" too...


----------



## ChrisL (May 13, 2015)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Wednesday!  Nice day here, a little windy, a little cooler than it's been, probably around 60-65 degrees.
> ...



It's supposed to be 28% humidity here tomorrow.  It will be humid soon enough.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 14, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Chris in transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Dajjal (May 14, 2015)

At last, some rain. We have had more rain this afternoon than through all of April. They said so on the news.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 14, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> People are sort of "as is" too...


Sort of......?


----------



## Ringel05 (May 14, 2015)

Cool this morning but supposed to get up into the mid 80s and windy today, bright sunshine which means our humidity should be pretty much non-existent.  The new TV is supposed to show up today.
I've been racking my brain trying to figure out where the fan blades are for the ceiling fan and last night it hit me, the only box I hadn't looked at or in was a box in the Jack and Jill bathroom that hasn't been completely unpacked yet.......  Sure enough that's where they were, down on the very bottom.  I had wrapped them and put them on the bottom of the box, the wife decided to fill the rest of the box with bathroom items.  I'll get that up today.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 14, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  Still chilly in Albuquerque--sitting here bundled up at my desk with my little desk heater running.  Usually we are in short sleeves and shorts by this time each year--we are only two weeks away from June that is often our hottest summer month here.  Not that I'm complaining--I love the cooler weather that is not bitterly cold, but we have no heat in the house.  And it requires courage to take a shower when the temps are in the 50's.  And the rains are supposed to return tomorrow with even cooler temps.  

The winter that never ended?  The summer that never was?  I need to write a poem I think.  

But woo hoo to Dajjal's rain--it is always a blessing after prolonged drought.  And woo hoo to Ringel finding the fan blades (though I think it never occurred to us in all our moves to pack and move fan blades.)

Need more coffee though. . .


----------



## Foxfyre (May 14, 2015)

By the way, did anybody identify the photo at the bottom of the Vigil List last night?


----------



## Ringel05 (May 14, 2015)

Yeah, it looked exactly like an island.........


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 14, 2015)

What an interesting week I have had!  Last Saturday morning I got a very bad nosebleed.  Tried every trick in the book to get it stopped and had no luck so on Sunday morning around 1000 I went to the ER.  They couldn't get it stopped either so they put what they called a "rocket" up my nose and inflated it.  Felt like I had been kicked by a mule and nearly pooped my pants BUT the nose stopped bleeding.  Was instructed to follow up with an ENT doctor in 72 hours.  Well, yesterday I had the follow up appointment with the ENT doc.  Took the rocket out and nose began to bleed again.  She was unable to get it stopped in her office so I was immediately admitted to the hospital and rushed into surgery.  The bleeding was stopped by the surgical procedure and had been coming from an area very far back in my nose.  No real known reason why it happened.  Blood pressure and all labs were completely normal.  The theory is because I don't use a hudmitifer with my CPAP machine things just got dried out which caused the bleed.  So I now use a hudmified with the CPAP machine.  I was discharged from the hospital around 5:00pm with two weeks worth of restrictions.  I'm back home and all is well.  Taco is glad the excitement is over and has shown absolutely no sympathy for me or my condition but seems pleased that his "Mama" has returned and he can once again demand all of her attention.  Damned old dog.  Who wants him?


----------



## Ernie S. (May 14, 2015)

Didn't know your island til I used Google image search, though I was pretty sure it wasn't anywhere near Albuquerque.

Here's my island.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 14, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> What an interesting week I have had!  Last Saturday morning I got a very bad nosebleed.  Tried every trick in the book to get it stopped and had no luck so on Sunday morning around 1000 I went to the ER.  They couldn't get it stopped either so they put what they called a "rocket" up my nose and inflated it.  Felt like I had been kicked by a mule and nearly pooped my pants BUT the nose stopped bleeding.  Was instructed to follow up with an ENT doctor in 72 hours.  Well, yesterday I had the follow up appointment with the ENT doc.  Took the rocket out and nose began to bleed again.  She was unable to get it stopped in her office so I was immediately admitted to the hospital and rushed into surgery.  The bleeding was stopped by the surgical procedure and had been coming from an area very far back in my nose.  No real known reason why it happened.  Blood pressure and all labs were completely normal.  The theory is because I don't use a hudmitifer with my CPAP machine things just got dried out which caused the bleed.  So I now use a hudmified with the CPAP machine.  I was discharged from the hospital around 5:00pm with two weeks worth of restrictions.  I'm back home and all is well.  Taco is glad the excitement is over and has shown absolutely no sympathy for me or my condition but seems pleased that his "Mama" has returned and he can once again demand all of her attention.  Damned old dog.  Who wants him?



Wow BBD.  That's scary stuff.  I know that ya'll need to be using a humidifier with the CPAP machines--Hombre has some bad results if he doesn't--but it never occurred to me it could cause a problem like that.  But at least they were able to fix it.

So happy it had a happy outcome.  Even if Taco is being a snit.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 14, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Didn't know your island til I used Google image search, though I was pretty sure it wasn't anywhere near Albuquerque.
> 
> Here's my island.



Not the same Island though is it?   This is near your place Ernie?  The one I posted, I think the person most likely to identify it would be saveliberty


----------



## ChrisL (May 14, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Yeah, it looked exactly like an island.........



Kind of like Rhode Island?


----------



## ChrisL (May 14, 2015)

Here's our island, Martha's Vineyard . . . .


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 14, 2015)

Isn't that the island of Whyamunga where no politicians are allowed, the ladies all go topless and cats are a forbidden species?


----------



## Ernie S. (May 14, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't know your island til I used Google image search, though I was pretty sure it wasn't anywhere near Albuquerque.
> ...


No, definitely not the same island. This one is about 900 miles south of yours.


----------



## ChrisL (May 14, 2015)

Here's a cute little island on a pond that I've swum to many times.  (Swam/Swum . . . both of these words sound so wrong . . . it should be swimmed  Lol)


----------



## Foxfyre (May 14, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



You sure?  The island I posted isn't in an ocean.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 14, 2015)

Nope. It's 900 miles almost due north of my island.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, it looked exactly like an island.........
> ...


Nope, don't see any "red" on it......  There are a few roads though.......


----------



## Ringel05 (May 14, 2015)

Just had a funny "oops" moment when something I did earlier suddenly hit me, this morning I noticed the wife left her lunch box and cell phone at home......  I texted her to tell her.......


----------



## Foxfyre (May 14, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Nope. It's 900 miles almost due north of my island.
> 
> View attachment 41255



Bingo and well done!!  I'm impressed.  I'm not that skilled with Google Earth.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 14, 2015)

I used google image search. It's an add on for your browser. Once you install it, you right click an image and you'll have an option to search image with google. That will take you to a page like this:


----------



## ChrisL (May 14, 2015)

Where did Alan go to?  Last thing I knew he was a made man.  A Modster.    I like Alan.  He and I have had some good conversations.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Where did Alan go to?  Last thing I knew he was a made man.  A Modster.    I like Alan.  He and I have had some good conversations.


Alan was never a consistent regular in the Coffee Shop, he would pop in for a while then disappear again.  Heck I did that myself for a while.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 14, 2015)

He may have been crushed by falling prehistoric saber toothed tiger skulls.....

Hope not.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 14, 2015)

Just talked to my attorney (disability) she's working on having a judge look at my case, looks like Social Security violated their own rules in denying my claim.........  Should know something in about a month.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 14, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> I used google image search. It's an add on for your browser. Once you install it, you right click an image and you'll have an option to search image with google. That will take you to a page like this:



Interesting and thanks.  But that sure wrecks havoc with on line scavenger hunt games, huh.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Where did Alan go to?  Last thing I knew he was a made man.  A Modster.    I like Alan.  He and I have had some good conversations.



Alan is back in his mod suit at least through the next election so he is probably pretty busy doing that.  I miss him too though--he brought a lot of interesting stuff to the Coffee Shop.  But he's still a bonafide coffee shopper and he'll no doubt pop in now and then.  Especially after one of his real life shopping expeditions.


----------



## ChrisL (May 14, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Just talked to my attorney (disability) she's working on having a judge look at my case, looks like Social Security violated their own rules in denying my claim.........  Should know something in about a month.



Sorry to hear that you're having trouble.  I've heard that it's very difficult to get on disability (my mom gets it for her MS among other things).


----------



## Ringel05 (May 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just talked to my attorney (disability) she's working on having a judge look at my case, looks like Social Security violated their own rules in denying my claim.........  Should know something in about a month.
> ...


Been fighting for it for 3 years.  This is my second go-round.


----------



## ChrisL (May 14, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I wish you luck, Ringel.  From what you've described here about your back condition, you should definitely be eligible, IMO.  I'm sure you probably have your bad days when you can barely get out of bed, and it's kind of hard to have or maintain any kind of normal job when it's always "touch and go" like that.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 14, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Just talked to my attorney (disability) she's working on having a judge look at my case, looks like Social Security violated their own rules in denying my claim.........  Should know something in about a month.



Keeping my fingers crossed for you.  I just deleted a whole long paragraph of what I think about a veteran like you being denied while others so much less deserving sail right through the process.  But I had to delete it to keep from violating the non-political sanctity of the Coffee Shop.  But I'm sure you can fill in all the blanks I deleted.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 14, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I used google image search. It's an add on for your browser. Once you install it, you right click an image and you'll have an option to search image with google. That will take you to a page like this:
> ...


I don't cheat until it's apparent that no one will get the answer.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 14, 2015)

And your Mom has MS, ChrisL?  How is she doing?  I know it isn't as debilitating disease as it once was because modern medicine can alleviate many of the worst effects.  I have a nephew by marriage who has been battling it for a number of years now but he's managing and another friend here in town who was diagnosed about six years ago but is managing to live a fairly normal life.


----------



## ChrisL (May 14, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> And your Mom has MS, ChrisL?  How is she doing?  I know it isn't as debilitating disease as it once was because modern medicine can alleviate many of the worst effects.  I have a nephew by marriage who has been battling it for a number of years now but he's managing and another friend here in town who was diagnosed about six years ago but is managing to live a fairly normal life.



She was having some problems for a while with getting weakness and falling down episodes a lot, but she was started on a new medication (I can't remember the name right now), and she has been doing really well for the last year or so.  She seems to have more problems when she gets sick, and she needs a lot of help with things like doing laundry and other household chores, but she still walks on her own.  A cousin of mine also had it, but she had a more rapidly progressive form of it and she passed away a few years back.  The kind of MS my mom has is more slowly progressive.  

Thanks for asking!


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 14, 2015)

Taco just stood up on his hind legs and sang "lying Eyes" just as well as the Eagles ever did.  Does anybody know a good agent I could hire for him or should I get him signed up for "The Voice" next season?  Where can i buy him a very small guitar?  I think he's ready for the big time.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 14, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Taco just stood up on his hind legs and sang "lying Eyes" just as well as the Eagles ever did.  Does anybody know a good agent I could hire for him or should I get him signed up for "The Voice" next season?  Where can i buy him a very small guitar?  I think he's ready for the big time.



chihuahua singing lying eyes - Bing Videos


----------



## ChrisL (May 14, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Taco just stood up on his hind legs and sang "lying Eyes" just as well as the Eagles ever did.  Does anybody know a good agent I could hire for him or should I get him signed up for "The Voice" next season?  Where can i buy him a very small guitar?  I think he's ready for the big time.
> ...



I think the chihuahua sings better than the guy.


----------



## peach174 (May 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And your Mom has MS, ChrisL?  How is she doing?  I know it isn't as debilitating disease as it once was because modern medicine can alleviate many of the worst effects.  I have a nephew by marriage who has been battling it for a number of years now but he's managing and another friend here in town who was diagnosed about six years ago but is managing to live a fairly normal life.
> ...




That's the kind that my Husband has, the slowly progressive MS.


----------



## ChrisL (May 14, 2015)

peach174 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Sorry to hear that, peach.  I'll have to ask my mom what is the name of the medication she is taking.  It has done wonders for her!  I'll find out and post it here later on tonight or something.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 14, 2015)

Still serious stuff for both you ladies.  And hard I know.


----------



## peach174 (May 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Thank you


----------



## ChrisL (May 14, 2015)

peach174 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



No problem, peach!  I wish I could remember the name myself.  It's like right there . . . on the tip of my tongue!!!    See it?


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 14, 2015)

Confession is good for the soul.  Earlier I said Taco had stood up and sang Lying Eyes by the Eagles.  It didn't really happen.  Apparently I was simply over-medicated.  Oops.


----------



## peach174 (May 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




My husband has the same problem when he gets sick.
It kicks in his MS attacks big time.
He also is still able to walk, with a cane or some days his walker, but he is still walking.


----------



## Sherry (May 14, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Taco just stood up on his hind legs and sang "lying Eyes" just as well as the Eagles ever did.  Does anybody know a good agent I could hire for him or should I get him signed up for "The Voice" next season?  Where can i buy him a very small guitar?  I think he's ready for the big time.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Thanks, the worse isn't my back, which can be bad enough though I can still function.  The real problems are my knees, need braces (most of the time) and a cane all the time to walk more than 50 ft.  Forget stairs that have more than 4 steps, I can do it but it will take a while.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 14, 2015)

Sherry, that post is so funny.  Too bad I can't give you some rep!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 14, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Sherry, that post is so funny.  Too bad I can't give you some rep!



BBD, how far is it from your place to Rochelle?


----------



## ChrisL (May 14, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Geesh, I'm so sorry.    I hope you find a medicine or a routine that can help you out.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Currently the VA injects my knees with what I call sterile WD-40,,,,,,   It helps somewhat, they give me the injections because the government regs state they have to move from step 1 to step 100 one step at a time which means I haven't hit the step that allows them to set me up for knee replacements.  I do have braces I wear on both knees that, with the help of a cane makes walking easier, doesn't mean I can't walk just means I can't walk any real distance without the cane and braces.  Kinda tough as I used to hike, rock climb and backpack as well as all my reenacting endeavors.  One good thing about the house we're renting is we have a pool so when it warms up a little more I can start exercising in the water, no impact aerobics.  
Oh and I now have insurance through the wifes job and when I start Social Security Disability I'll automatically be on Medicare, no more jumping through government regulation hoops to get the treatment I need.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 15, 2015)

Good night darlinks. I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Chris in transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!

Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately. We hope everyone is okay.





​
​


----------



## Ringel05 (May 15, 2015)

The new (refurbished) TV showed up yesterday and it's getting returned.......  It works but the top frame was not reinstalled properly, when I opened the box the top of the screen was "popped" out of the frame.  As it was pretty securely packed I have to assume the person who refurbished or packed it didn't know what they were doing or were just lazy.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 15, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> The new (refurbished) TV showed up yesterday and it's getting returned.......  It works but the top frame was not reinstalled properly, when I opened the box the top of the screen was "popped" out of the frame.  As it was pretty securely packed I have to assume the person who refurbished or packed it didn't know what they were doing or were just lazy.



Well gee Ringel.  Everything had been going pretty well for a couple of days.  It was time for another complication.  At least you don't have to wait long for another shoe to drop.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 15, 2015)

Whew!  So long since I've been visiting in the CS.  Life has moved on for you all, as well as for me.
It's been over 2 weeks since the semester ended but I've been swamped with postponed projects and a couple of bouts of exhaustion and stomach flu.  My partner got another job so he's not able to come over and help with the farm chores like he was before, either. 
A couple of my daughter's friends took me out to lunch yesterday.  One was bemoaning the fact that she's turning 30 soon.  I told her I could barely recall thirty, that it seemed like half a lifetime ago (which it is!)  We had a nice visit and they updated me on how their lives are going.  One I've known since my daughter was in grade school, the other is a recent transplant from Ft Bragg, NC, another Army wife who became good friends with the daughter.  Maybe having some young people in my life will make it a little brighter?  Of course, I just had to drive the Corvette, it makes such an impression on young ladies...well, pretty much everybody loves that Corvette. 
Oddest thing happened yesterday.  The last of my spring kids was born, about a month late, too.  The momma was obviously in a post-partum state when I got home, so I went looking for the kid.  I found it, dead.  But it would never have lived in the condition it was in.  While the body was fully formed, its spine ended where a skull should have been.  No skull, no facial features as all, just a blob of meat.  In a lifetime of raising animals, I have never seen a defect like that before.  Nature is queer sometimes...
Well, I'm looking forward to engaging the CS again.  It's a matter of making a bit of time daily.  With no school to teach, I should be able to do that.
Hope everyone has a fine day!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 15, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Whew!  So long since I've been visiting in the CS.  Life has moved on for you all, as well as for me.
> It's been over 2 weeks since the semester ended but I've been swamped with postponed projects and a couple of bouts of exhaustion and stomach flu.  My partner got another job so he's not able to come over and help with the farm chores like he was before, either.
> A couple of my daughter's friends took me out to lunch yesterday.  One was bemoaning the fact that she's turning 30 soon.  I told her I could barely recall thirty, that it seemed like half a lifetime ago (which it is!)  We had a nice visit and they updated me on how their lives are going.  One I've known since my daughter was in grade school, the other is a recent transplant from Ft Bragg, NC, another Army wife who became good friends with the daughter.  Maybe having some young people in my life will make it a little brighter?  Of course, I just had to drive the Corvette, it makes such an impression on young ladies...well, pretty much everybody loves that Corvette.
> Oddest thing happened yesterday.  The last of my spring kids was born, about a month late, too.  The momma was obviously in a post-partum state when I got home, so I went looking for the kid.  I found it, dead.  But it would never have lived in the condition it was in.  While the body was fully formed, its spine ended where a skull should have been.  No skull, no facial features as all, just a blob of meat.  In a lifetime of raising animals, I have never seen a defect like that before.  Nature is queer sometimes...
> ...



Welcome back GW and happy all is well for you other than a bout of stomach flu.  I was getting worried about you and was about to put you on the MIA list.    Have been missing your posts.

Have you put your move back to the lower 48 on the back burner?  Or is that still in the works?


----------



## Ringel05 (May 15, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The new (refurbished) TV showed up yesterday and it's getting returned.......  It works but the top frame was not reinstalled properly, when I opened the box the top of the screen was "popped" out of the frame.  As it was pretty securely packed I have to assume the person who refurbished or packed it didn't know what they were doing or were just lazy.
> ...


Actually ended up being a blessing, took the bad TV back to Wally World (I ordered it online from them), they had nothing else that was in stock or matched what I was looking for (went to 2 Wally Worlds) so I went to Beast Buy, found a better brand new 39" on sale for the exact same price.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 15, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I have occasionally done counseling with low income/welfare families to teach some basic skills, help with paperwork, etc. and one of the areas we counsel in is budgeting, cost per unit, cost per serving etc.--basic little things that never occurred to some folks.  And one of the first rules I teach is to never assume that the discount stores like Walmart et al or that the stuff 'on sale' is the best buy.  Sometimes it is.  And sometimes it pays to shop around.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 15, 2015)

BB Kink died last night in Las Vegas.

RIP to the King of Blues.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 15, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> BB Kink died last night in Las Vegas.
> 
> RIP to the King of Blues.



Yes.  His music got into a person's head in a way that didn't easily let go.  Certainly of the top blues guitarists ever.


----------



## WelfareQueen (May 15, 2015)

I saw BB King many years ago.  Great concert.  Sorry to see him go.  A talented and classy man.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 15, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> I saw BB King many years ago.  Great concert.  Sorry to see him go.  A talented and classy man.



I did too.  In Dallas many years ago.  And he absolutely was a class act.  Our daughter is an accomplished blues bass player and has played professionally on both coasts.  That isn't what she does for a living though.  But she was definitely a BB King fan.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 15, 2015)

News from Doc's:
Some of you will remember photos I've posted of rainbow shots. A rainbow shot is a cocktail that contains many different liquores poured into a shaker in a specific order then poured into shotglasses in one continuous stream. The result in a typical place is 7 or 8 shot glasses, each containing a different color drink.
I believe the last picture I posted was of 13 distinct color shades. We got it to 17 a couple weeks ago and now I am proud to announce the first and world's only 22 shot rainbow.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 15, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> News from Doc's:
> Some of you will remember photos I've posted of rainbow shots. A rainbow shot is a cocktail that contains many different liquores poured into a shaker in a specific order then poured into shotglasses in one continuous stream. The result in a typical place is 7 or 8 shot glasses, each containing a different color drink.
> I believe the last picture I posted was of 13 distinct color shades. We got it to 17 a couple weeks ago and now I am proud to announce the first and world's only 22 shot rainbow.



Pretty awesome Ernie.  One of the challenges on The Amazing Race this year or last season was to create a three color rainbow like that.  And the contestants had enough trouble producing that.  22 is amazing.


----------



## ChrisL (May 15, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> News from Doc's:
> Some of you will remember photos I've posted of rainbow shots. A rainbow shot is a cocktail that contains many different liquores poured into a shaker in a specific order then poured into shotglasses in one continuous stream. The result in a typical place is 7 or 8 shot glasses, each containing a different color drink.
> I believe the last picture I posted was of 13 distinct color shades. We got it to 17 a couple weeks ago and now I am proud to announce the first and world's only 22 shot rainbow.



Cool!


----------



## ChrisL (May 15, 2015)

peach174 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



My mother takes an injectable medication called Rebif.  What does your husband take, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 15, 2015)

Gleanings from today's surfing.


----------



## peach174 (May 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Thank you for the info.
He doesn't take anything for the MS, but he takes meds for pain and muscle spasms.
Next time he sees his Doc I will ask about the Rebif.
Many of the drugs that are for MS, he refuses to take because of the side effects.


----------



## ChrisL (May 16, 2015)

peach174 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Yeah, I think they all have some serious side effects, but it wouldn't hurt to try.  If he gets any side effects, he can tell the doctor and switch medications until they find the one that works well for him.  That's what they did with my mom.  The one biggest problem for her personally is weight gain, but she is also on antidepressant medication, so I don't know which medicine would be causing all the weight gain.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 16, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  It is raining in Albuquerque.  And looks like that might last for awhile off and on.  And that is a very good thing.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 16, 2015)

First concert I ever went to was Grand Funk Railroad (1973), BB King was the lead off, at that time I had never heard of him, I liked his music though.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 16, 2015)

Today is Armed Forces Day and the day to thank all those who have served and/or are serving:


----------



## Foxfyre (May 16, 2015)

Looking out at a white world here--the hail just keeps on coming....and the ground is pretty well covered.


----------



## Montrovant (May 16, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> First concert I ever went to was Grand Funk Railroad (1973), BB King was the lead off, at that time I had never heard of him, I liked his music though.



Your first concert was a year before I was born. 

The first show I remember going to was a Motley Crue concert some time in the 80s.   I've never seen BB King.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 16, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > First concert I ever went to was Grand Funk Railroad (1973), BB King was the lead off, at that time I had never heard of him, I liked his music though.
> ...


I was 19, San Diego in Navy A School.


----------



## ChrisL (May 16, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> First concert I ever went to was Grand Funk Railroad (1973), BB King was the lead off, at that time I had never heard of him, I liked his music though.



Great band!  

I've heard of BB King, of course, but I've never really listened to his music.


----------



## ChrisL (May 16, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Looking out at a white world here--the hail just keeps on coming....and the ground is pretty well covered.



Getting some extreme weather there today?


----------



## ChrisL (May 16, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > First concert I ever went to was Grand Funk Railroad (1973), BB King was the lead off, at that time I had never heard of him, I liked his music though.
> ...



Five years before I was born.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 16, 2015)

At that point in my life my wife was 10 years old.........  




































Didn't meet her until she was in her early 20s.......


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 16, 2015)




----------



## eagle1462010 (May 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Young Lovely lady............I was 8 then............


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 16, 2015)

Rained 6 inches at least since the other night in LA...........lower Alabama............I've had to let water out of the pool twice.............


----------



## ChrisL (May 16, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Rained 6 inches at least since the other night in LA...........lower Alabama............I've had to let water out of the pool twice.............



I thought you meant Louisiana at first!


----------



## ChrisL (May 16, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


>



I can't see this picture.


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


oops!


----------



## ChrisL (May 16, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Rained 6 inches at least since the other night in LA...........lower Alabama............I've had to let water out of the pool twice.............



That is a LOT of rain.  Lol!  

It looked like it might rain all day here, but no rain as of yet.


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Rained 6 inches at least since the other night in LA...........lower Alabama............I've had to let water out of the pool twice.............
> ...


Be glad to send some of it your way or to California.................LOL

Alerts keep coming on the cell..............flood warnings............but I'm in a high and dry place..............If it floods here we'd better have an ark..........................


----------



## ChrisL (May 16, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



You'd better start building it now!


----------



## ChrisL (May 16, 2015)

eagle1462010


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 16, 2015)

Oops.........


----------



## ChrisL (May 16, 2015)




----------



## eagle1462010 (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Ernie S. (May 16, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Rained 6 inches at least since the other night in LA...........lower Alabama............I've had to let water out of the pool twice.............


You in LA??? Foley, here.


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 16, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Rained 6 inches at least since the other night in LA...........lower Alabama............I've had to let water out of the pool twice.............
> ...


Wilmer


----------



## Ernie S. (May 16, 2015)

Next time you find yourself in Foley, stop by Doc Holliday's


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 16, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Rained 6 inches at least since the other night in LA...........lower Alabama............I've had to let water out of the pool twice.............
> ...


Looks like most of the rain went North of you..........We just got done with the big patch of red here........More coming.............lol

I have relations there in Foley........Wife's Aunt...........lives there...........Others in Robertsdale............


----------



## Ernie S. (May 16, 2015)

Seriously! If you plan on heading through Foley, let me know. We can meet at Doc's I have an in with the owner


----------



## Ernie S. (May 16, 2015)

We got a sprinkle here and an inch or so last night, but yes. Most of it slid north before it got here.


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 16, 2015)

Next patch is around Vancleave now.......moving more North I hope.  LOL


----------



## Foxfyre (May 16, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



Welcome, welcome to the Coffee Shop eagle1462010.  You ought to stop by Doc Holidays in Foley and meet our Ernie.    Happy to see you joined right in.  It's a good group here and you'll be family in no time.  I see you're not a newcomer to USMB. . .are you by chance another Eagle that visited here awhile back?  It's no matter.  He was a good guy too.

Anyhow your first timer's complimentary beverage.  (They all are complimentary actually but we like to welcome our newbies here.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Looking out at a white world here--the hail just keeps on coming....and the ground is pretty well covered.
> ...



No not really extreme.  The hail is the teensy variety....we call it "snail"--sort of a combination of sleet and hail--but when it piles up like snow it can wreck havoc with small plants.  We are definitely having unusual weather for us.  May and June are  normally a pretty dry months ahead of the monsoons that usually arrive in early to mid July, but the wet spells just keep on coming.  Maybe the drought has finally broken for us?   That would be soooooo good.  But we'll see how it goes..


----------



## Ringel05 (May 16, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Are you telling me the desert monsoons are gonna get worse??!!!!!  

(Note to self, buy sand bags.........)


----------



## Foxfyre (May 17, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Chris in transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 17, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Thank You...............

Thought I'd stop by and have a cup a coffee with you guys.........


----------



## Ringel05 (May 17, 2015)

Buenas dias amigos.  Me levanté temprano, terminado casi un pote del café y necesidad de ir a la tienda de comestibles hoy así como hacer un poco de trabajo más alrededor de la casa.  
¡Esperanza cada uno tiene un día bueno!


Oh wait.  What forum am I on again?


----------



## Ernie S. (May 17, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Buenas dias amigos.  Me levanté temprano, terminado casi un pote del café y necesidad de ir a la tienda de comestibles hoy así como hacer un poco de trabajo más alrededor de la casa.
> ¡Esperanza cada uno tiene un día bueno!
> 
> 
> Oh wait.  What forum am I on again?


Asegúrese de que usted toma más café.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 17, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Buenas dias amigos.  Me levanté temprano, terminado casi un pote del café y necesidad de ir a la tienda de comestibles hoy así como hacer un poco de trabajo más alrededor de la casa.
> ...


Ninguna necesidad, bebiendo colas con cafeína ahora......


----------



## Foxfyre (May 17, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Buenas dias amigos.  Me levanté temprano, terminado casi un pote del café y necesidad de ir a la tienda de comestibles hoy así como hacer un poco de trabajo más alrededor de la casa.
> ¡Esperanza cada uno tiene un día bueno!
> 
> Oh wait.  What forum am I on again?



Y buenos días a usted mi amigo.  Tarde un poco de tiempo oler las rosas


----------



## Ernie S. (May 17, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Refresco su estómago se pudrirá


----------



## Foxfyre (May 17, 2015)

And good morning to all.  I don't know if we have a lot of multi linguists in the Coffee Shop or everybody has really good translators on their computers.  

It has been really chilly here the last couple of days and downright cold in the house last night so I put on extra covers and slept like a log.  But because it was well after 1 a.m. before going to bed, I slept in a long time this morning.  It was cold out there and really warm under the blankets.

The rains have moved on for now it seems, but are supposed to return late tomorrow into Tuesday.  We haven't seen a weather pattern like this here, this time of year, for a very long time.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 17, 2015)

I have a translator add on on my browser....
Been thinking though. Max is a home brewer and does root beer as well. I think he is set up to carbonate by the bottle. Can you imagine carbonated espresso?


----------



## Ringel05 (May 17, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Buenas dias amigos.  Me levanté temprano, terminado casi un pote del café y necesidad de ir a la tienda de comestibles hoy así como hacer un poco de trabajo más alrededor de la casa.
> ...


No era rosas que yo olía, yo tenía realmente a la pala la cubeta del gato.......


----------



## Ringel05 (May 17, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Estómago de hierro fundido.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 17, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



LOL which my translator translated:
It was not pink that I smelled, I really had to the shovel the pale of the cat.......​


----------



## Ringel05 (May 17, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Roses can be translated as roses or pink, pail of the cat means litterbox, shovel for scoop.  
Usually when using it to denote pink the word "color" is used in conjunction, means the same in Spanish and English. 
Which translator are you using?


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 17, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Whew!  So long since I've been visiting in the CS.  Life has moved on for you all, as well as for me.
> ...


Thanks for the warm welcome back, Foxy.   The SIL hasn't received orders yet and my daughter thinks it might be as late as Oct before they move. I am not too keen on dragging a 28 ft trailer down the Alcan in the winter. It just gives me another few months to build my road stake. 
The last week has been glorious here. I always try to have people visit in May if they can. Everything is fresh and the locals have not gotten burned out on the hordes of tourists that invade every summer. Plus, July and August tend to bring the rainy season.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 17, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I have a little program I have used for decades now--ABC Logo Translator.  It will translate English to another language or another language to English in a number of different languages but its vocabulary seems to be pretty limited.  Some of my German friends think some of my German created with that program is hysterically funny.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 17, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Did you see the photo of Denali on the Vigil List last night?  I presume since it is so visible from Talkeetna, it is probably visible from your goat farm as well?  With scenery like that, I would also love to be where you are.

And yes, the week we spent in Alaska was in early August and it rained most of the time we were there.  Oddly enough we only had light rain for one of our excursions--no rain everywhere else--but it was constant overcast and threatening all the time.  So no view of Denali--it was obscured in fog.  No northern lights -- never a clear sky.  And we never saw a moose in the wild--one of the major things on my bucket list.  But it was all glorious just the same.  Enjoyed it immensely.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 17, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Yeah, I'd say that translator is seriously out of date.  Betcha it doesn't even translate Klingon........ 
There are many very good online translators available, my German is pretty terrible and my Spanish is good but kinda limited (I learned formal Spanish, not Latin American Spanish)  so I use Paralink from time to time.   
One thing to remember with Spanish (and many other languages) it to think in Yoda speak.......  In English we say 'I'm going to the store', in Spanish it's 'to the store, going I am'.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 17, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Yeah, I'd say that translator is seriously out of date.  Betcha it doesn't even translate Klingon........
> There are many very good online translators available, my German is pretty terrible and my Spanish is good but kinda limited (I learned formal Spanish, not Latin American Spanish)  so I use Paralink from time to time.
> One thing to remember with Spanish (and many other languages) it to think in Yoda speak.......  In English we say 'I'm going to the store', in Spanish it's 'to the store, going I am'.



No doubt it is out of date.  I can get by with my Spanish but it is most Spanglish--Santa Fe street Spanish--but know only a few dozen words and phrases in other languages.  I took a semester of Spanish in college but otherwise am mostly self taught or just use what I have picked up by osmosis.

I won't replace it though because I need it so infrequently.  Hombre and I don't go without any need, but we are on an austerity budget in our retirement so we don't spend money to replace things like that which are good enough for our limited needs.  We then have expendable cash for things we really do enjoy all the time.

And grrrrr--auto correct is decidedly non intuitive today and keeps putting in words I didn't intend to say.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 17, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I'd say that translator is seriously out of date.  Betcha it doesn't even translate Klingon........
> ...


Paralink is online and free as are many, many others.  Just open a new tab and go to the site.  Select which language you want to translate to or from.  There's also Babylon 10 which is good, Google and Bing Translators online, all free and highly rated.  Each has it's positives and negatives but that's to be expected.


----------



## blackhawk (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 17, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



My ex and I went on an Alaskan cruise the first week of August 2001. It was mostly overcast, but I think we only had one brief period of drizzle. It was chilly, and definitely jacket and gloves weather for viewing the glaciers...along with some hot chocolate.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 17, 2015)

Finally got our ceiling fan up in the master bedroom, forgot how complex that one was....... no instructions, had to do it from memory.

What do ya think?  Pretty good job, eh?


----------



## blackhawk (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Ernie S. (May 17, 2015)

Did you grow up in Alabama?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 18, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Was it a Princess cruise?  Inside passage from Seward to Vancouver?  (I'm wondering if we were on the same boat?)


----------



## ChrisL (May 18, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



Darn, all the good ones are married!


----------



## Ringel05 (May 18, 2015)

By the way the quip I made about needing to buy sandbags because of the monsoons was a pointed joke.  They do get monsoons here in the desert and it appears El Paso never put drainage in so the roads literally become rivers, if you're house is in the wrong location........


----------



## ChrisL (May 18, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> By the way the quip I made about needing to buy sandbags because of the monsoons was a pointed joke.  They do get monsoons here in the desert and it appears El Paso never put drainage in so the roads literally become rivers, if you're house is in the wrong location........



We don't really have those issues normally here in the northeast.  I think we are prepared for just about any kind of weather.    You know the saying, "if you don't like the weather in New England, wait a minute, it'll change" coined by Mark Twain is true!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 18, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> By the way the quip I made about needing to buy sandbags because of the monsoons was a pointed joke.  They do get monsoons here in the desert and it appears El Paso never put drainage in so the roads literally become rivers, if you're house is in the wrong location........



Here the sand bags don't help that much unless you keep them in place year round.  The occasional frog strangler that causes those kinds of problems develop and come so fast there is no time to prepare.  The water comes up very fast--no time to prepare for that either.  When the rain stops, the flash flood goes down just as fast.  Somehow our back yard is configured that a small lake always develops in a heavy rain and, if it continue long enough, it comes into our enclosed back porch--about 3 - 4 inches deep - never gets any higher than that so it doesn't ever get into the main house.  And it goes down in minutes once the rain stops.


----------



## Montrovant (May 18, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



That's why I'm permanently single.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 18, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > By the way the quip I made about needing to buy sandbags because of the monsoons was a pointed joke.  They do get monsoons here in the desert and it appears El Paso never put drainage in so the roads literally become rivers, if you're house is in the wrong location........
> ...


Oh, I'm ready for it.






Thought I was gonna get a ticket for speeding though........


----------



## Ringel05 (May 18, 2015)

Like I said not much sleep and the allergen count is high today.  The house is a mess and I don't care.  Or was that Jimmy crack corn and I don't care?


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 18, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Did you grow up in Alabama?


Grew up in Mobile Alabama............

Just West of I-65..............a  few miles..............Beau Terra Subdivision........


----------



## Sherry (May 18, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



No, it was Royal Caribbean...Inside Passage from Vancouver to Hubbard Glacier.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 18, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Oh well.  Maybe we waved to each other somewhere along the way.


----------



## Sherry (May 18, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



We could have been at some of the same ports. Did you go to the Red Dog Saloon in Juneau??


----------



## Foxfyre (May 18, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Not sure.  We rode the tram and spent a lot of time just walking around down town.  Amazing little city.  Now that I think about it though, I think we were there more recently than 2001.  The years really get muddled together a lot as time passes.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 18, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Did you grow up in Alabama?
> ...


Oh great, another one from Alabama, gonna have to fumigate the Coffee Shop.......  Oh wait!  Did I say that out loud??!!!

Uuuummm, nice weather you're having.  Nice to have ya here.  

(Wew, that was a close one... good thing no one read that).


----------



## ChrisL (May 18, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



I thought you were married and had a small child. . .


----------



## Sherry (May 18, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Mont is a manny.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 18, 2015)

Got pretty warm today, upper 80s, lower 90s.  We finally kicked on the swamp cooler and the AC unit around 8:30, the swamp cooler cools the main portion of the house, AC cools the back of the house (bedrooms).  Almost 10pm and it's still in the low 80s outside.   
Definitely adapting to the desert temps, when we got here we considered the mid to upper 70s to be fairly warm, now I don't start feeling overly warm till it hits the mid to upper 80s.  Of course the sun here is brutal even in the 70s, can't wait till it hits the 100s....... not!!! 
The wife went to one of the clinics last week, said she had to remove her blazer cause it was so warm.  Everyone else in the clinic was bundled up like they were freezing.  It is funny to see people around here wearing light jackets with the temps in the 70s.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 19, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Did you grow up in Alabama?
> ...


I'm a damned Yankee. Grew up in CT.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 19, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


I read that.....


----------



## Ringel05 (May 19, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


I thought the damn Yankees were in New York....... 

Play ball!!


----------



## ChrisL (May 19, 2015)

Damn Yankees!


----------



## mdk (May 19, 2015)

Good morning everyone!


----------



## mdk (May 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Damn Yankees!



Hey Chris! I haven't seen you in a while. I hope everything is well on your end. Cheers!


----------



## ChrisL (May 19, 2015)

mdk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Damn Yankees!
> ...



Oh yes, everything is fine here!  Thanks for asking!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 19, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  The storms have passed, the sun is shining, the rain did knock down the pollen count apparently so no sneezing this morning.  

Some things I learned yesterday:
1.  Wishing won't make a dental appointment go away.  (2 pm this afternoon.)
2.  Don't heat taco shells for a whole minute in the microwave.  It doesn't end well.
3.  Use the right pan to make your Denver omelet or that doesn't end well either.
4.  No matter how much you try to do the right thing and/or arrange your life to be pleasant, there are still going to be assholes.  But those are offset by some great people in your life and I count folks here in the Coffee Shop among those.   I really do love you guys.

So the coffee is good and (except for that dental appointment) a good looking week looms ahead.


----------



## peach174 (May 19, 2015)

Morning all!

Good luck with your appointment Foxfyre.

Tuesday's grin.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 19, 2015)

Sherry said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



LOL.  I like that.  But yes, Montro is not married or a biological daddy but is employed as the caretaker of a young child.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 19, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


In the south, a Yankee is a Northerner who comes to visit. A damned Yankee is one who stays.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 19, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



LOL.  Didn't you say you were one of those?  Just goes to show those damn Yankee can be damn lovable.


----------



## ChrisL (May 19, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Oh, bless your heart!


----------



## Ernie S. (May 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Yup. Spent 49 of my first 50 years in Connecticut and one in your fair city. In all fairness to myself, though. I did move north when I came to Alabama.


----------



## ChrisL (May 19, 2015)

I'm in southern Massachusetts, so there!


----------



## Ernie S. (May 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I'm in southern Massachusetts, so there!


I've always lived in the South or Southwest.
Southern CT, Albuquerque, South Florida and now Lower Alabama.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Born a Yooper, raised all over the States and the Pacific islands, spent a lot of time in the south.  When I lived in Northern Virginia we used to call it Yankee occupied Virginia.......... 
Much of that is (sorta) true, after the Civil War many, many northerners who had fought in Virginia fell in love with the country and moved down to the region. 
Of course the further south one goes the further south the Mason Dixon line seems to get......


----------



## Foxfyre (May 19, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Yup.  We folks in New Mexico consider Colorado 'up north'.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


A friend of mine from New York told me that southerners call everyone up north a Yankee, the people in the northern cities call the country folk up there Yankees and the country folk call the northern hillbillies Yankees.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


And I lived in Southern Colorado......  not to be confused with California occupied Northern Colorado.......


----------



## ChrisL (May 19, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



That's funny.  Here in my neck of the woods, we don't refer to people by such titles except for maybe when joke telling.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



We don't in this neck of the woods either.  Except when joke telling.


----------



## ChrisL (May 19, 2015)

Well, I suppose I do call them "southerners."  But that's about it.    Not very creative, I know.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Well, I suppose I do call them "southerners."  But that's about it.    Not very creative, I know.



But honestly, doesn't 'southerners' conjure up all manner of images in the mind from rednecks to Southern belles to magnolia blossoms to Southern manners and charm, etc. etc. etc. etc.?

In these parts some people see themselves as Latino, but all, even the Latinos, see themselves as southwesterners or westerners which is a whole different thing than being 'southern' or 'yankee'.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


That's what he was referring to.....


----------



## ChrisL (May 19, 2015)

If northerners are Yankees, then what could we call southerners?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I suppose I do call them "southerners."  But that's about it.    Not very creative, I know.
> ...





Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



"He" being you?   Or "he' being Chris who is a she who would like for there to be more good looking guys closer to her age in the Coffee Shop.     (We need to start recruiting again I think.)


----------



## Ringel05 (May 19, 2015)

I find the geographic (and most other) labels to be funny due to the stereotypes associated with each group, makes for great jokes but nothing more, the reality is mostly always different from the stereotypes.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


He being my friend from NY.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> If northerners are Yankees, then what could we call southerners?


Johnny Rebs, rednecks, hillbillies, Bubbas, etc.......


----------



## saveliberty (May 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't know your island til I used Google image search, though I was pretty sure it wasn't anywhere near Albuquerque.
> ...



Mackinac Island


----------



## saveliberty (May 19, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Isn't that the island of Whyamunga where no politicians are allowed, the ladies all go topless and cats are a forbidden species?


Ah....no.


----------



## ChrisL (May 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I don't mind older guys, as long as they aren't married.    I stay away from the young guys though.  Even guys my age are really immature, spend all kinds of time playing video games, act childish, unappreciative, selfish, etc. . . .   So, as a matter of fact, I prefer older men to younger ones.  

Besides, I want to be the young one!


----------



## Ringel05 (May 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I'm looking to replace the wife with a younger model.......... 

(Don't tell her I said that, don't want to start singing soprano.......)


----------



## Foxfyre (May 19, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Yes.  Have you been there?  I don't think I've ever been to Michigan--if I was there it was only a touch down at the airport on a cross country flight.  Ernie got it with Google, but I figured a Michiganer would recognize it right away.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Ohhhhh we have a lot of eligible older bachelors in the Coffee Shop who stop by now and then.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


May have been born there and seen it while crossing the Mackinac Bridge a few times but the last time was 40 years ago.  I didn't recognize it.


----------



## saveliberty (May 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



No argument here...


----------



## saveliberty (May 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> If northerners are Yankees, then what could we call southerners?



Late for dinner?


----------



## saveliberty (May 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I have not been there, but have hiked Isle Royale.


----------



## saveliberty (May 19, 2015)

Off to buy a van, read the business email and market a pre-owned Compass.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 19, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Off to buy a van, read the business email and market a pre-owned Compass.



Well have a blessed day Save.


----------



## 007 (May 19, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


What if they learn to say "ya'll?"


----------



## Ringel05 (May 19, 2015)

007 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


There's a book for that........


----------



## Ernie S. (May 19, 2015)

007 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I've learned y'all and all y'all.

I stopped and laughed at myself about a year ago when I told the wife I was "fixin' ta go ta WalMart."

I really do think I belong here. The life style and people fit my personality.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 19, 2015)




----------



## 007 (May 19, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Hey, that southern lingo is addicting. When I lived in Florida it wasn't long before I was saying y'all, and b'cawz, and don't make me haffa come ova dair' an whoooop y'ass naa....


----------



## Foxfyre (May 19, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


>



Reminds me many years ago when it was official that Jimmy Carter of Georgia had been elected President, my southern-bred and reared sister-in-law solemnly stated, "At least it will be good to finally have a prezeedunt who doesn't speak with an accent."


----------



## Ringel05 (May 19, 2015)




----------



## Montrovant (May 19, 2015)

I spent 20+ years in Florida and have been in Georgia for close to 5 years, but I've never picked up y'all.  It's probably because I never wanted to; it's not a word I like.


----------



## Montrovant (May 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Well, I'm a bit older than you....but yep, that describes me!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 19, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> I spent 20+ years in Florida and have been in Georgia for close to 5 years, but I've never picked up y'all.  It's probably because I never wanted to; it's not a word I like.



I plead guilty to using ya'll or you-all a lot.  It is just so much easier than having to say Ladies, Gentlemen, and honored guests or whatever.


----------



## Montrovant (May 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I spent 20+ years in Florida and have been in Georgia for close to 5 years, but I've never picked up y'all.  It's probably because I never wanted to; it's not a word I like.
> ...



I would usually just say 'you'.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 19, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Yes, but 'you people' has been judged to be politically incorrect.  And 'you' just doesn't feel as universally inclusive as 'ya'll'.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 19, 2015)

I have to go get ready to go to the dentist now.  

Pray for me.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 19, 2015)

Just received 5 "final notices" for extending vehicle warranties......  Probably the same final notices I've been getting for the last six months........


----------



## ChrisL (May 19, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Must be one of your tactics for remaining single.


----------



## ChrisL (May 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> I have to go get ready to go to the dentist now.
> 
> Pray for me.



Good luck at the dentist.  I hate the dentist too, and people always try to tell me it's not so bad.  Well, that would be a lie!  Yes, it is that bad!


----------



## ChrisL (May 19, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > If northerners are Yankees, then what could we call southerners?
> ...



Oh, I was hoping for some more "colorful" words.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I have to go get ready to go to the dentist now.
> ...



Well I'm back.  Just a routine cleaning today but I have some major work coming up that is going to wipe out our entertainment budget for awhile.  In  all honesty, I would dread open heart surgery less than I dread going to the dentist.


----------



## ChrisL (May 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I too have an irrational fear of the dentist!    Even the thing they put in your mouth for the x-rays hurts!


----------



## Ringel05 (May 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Buncha wimps!!


----------



## Ringel05 (May 19, 2015)

Welp, finally took the plunge today, literally, in the pool.  Yup, there was the initial cold shock but it went away fairly quickly.  Wasn't in for long as I haven't been in a pool in decades, just moving around, treading water and doing a couple of laps wore me out.  What's strange is my ears are plugged up now, that was a rare occurrence in the past.  
Plan on doing a little bit every day, at least my front crawl technique isn't as rusty as I thought it might be.


----------



## ChrisL (May 19, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Even the cleanings hurt!  Scrape, scrape, scrape, dig, dig, dig.  You leave the dentist feeling like you've been chewing on some glass or something!


----------



## Ringel05 (May 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Not me.  The biggest cause of what you're feeling is the fear, it heightens your pain expectations making it worse than what it really is.  Pretty common with some people.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Oh yeah, those little cardboard thingees cut into a person something awful.  But I expect that, and that doesn't freak me out because I know it is just a few seconds and I feel like I have some control.  And I tolerate the cleaning routine pretty well.   But the drill, the root canal, all that. . .I just can't handle it.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 19, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



That very well may be, but when you have that kind of almost irrational fear, you just don't turn it off at will.


----------



## ChrisL (May 19, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



You sound like the dentist!!  Lol!     I have sensitive gums, and they're always poking and prodding around.  My teeth and gums never hurt BEFORE a cleaning, but afterwards they always hurt.  Or if you have a pain or something, they always stick that stupid hook in it and ask if it hurts!  Well, yeah it hurts!


----------



## Ringel05 (May 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Of course you don't, just explaining how the mind (fear in this case) can cause the body to overreact to stimuli, in this case the sense of pain is heightened.  
In my case it's getting the sterile "WD-40" shots in my knees, it doesn't really hurt but the pressure of the fluid being injected I feel as discomfort (pain).


----------



## Sherry (May 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I spent 20+ years in Florida and have been in Georgia for close to 5 years, but I've never picked up y'all.  It's probably because I never wanted to; it's not a word I like.
> ...



I'm from Chicago and say "you guys".


----------



## Ringel05 (May 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


My primary billet (job) in the Navy was Dental Technician..........


----------



## Ringel05 (May 19, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Could be worse, ya could be from Jeuisey and say youz guyz.......


----------



## Foxfyre (May 19, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I do that some too and I've never lived north of Kansas.  But it does work pretty much like you-all or y'all.


----------



## ChrisL (May 19, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I'll bet you said, "this won't hurt a bit!"  Lies!


----------



## ChrisL (May 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



What about "all you all."  Example . . . "All you all better stay away from my teeth if you want to keep your fingers!"


----------



## Ringel05 (May 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Nope, never said that.  I did tell people they were gonna be pretty sore after this or that proceedure though.......


----------



## ChrisL (May 19, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Did you tell them, "this is going to hurt me more than you."???    I had a doctor tell me that before he gave me a shot once . . . wanted to slap him.


----------



## Montrovant (May 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I don't need any tactics!  I do that by having no social life outside of the little one.


----------



## ChrisL (May 19, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Well get out there!  That little one is going to grow up and have interests of her own soon enough!


----------



## Ringel05 (May 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Nope, Novocain shots in the gums hurt.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 19, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Oddly enough though, that kind of pain doesn't bother me.  I expect it, am psychologically ready for it, and don't even flinch. Especially now that the dentist gives you the deadening stuff and bitty shots to partially deaden things before they go in with the big needles.  My fear is that I won't be completely deadened when they go in with that drill.  That has actually happened to me a couple of times and that is probably what has triggered my irrational fear.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I'm from the old school, just jam that needle all the way up next to the brain and let loose.........


----------



## ChrisL (May 19, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Could we call you "numb skull?"


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Missed the pic on the vigil list.  This time of year is also the absolute best time for a Denali view.  Talkeetna is remarkably close to Denali, hence it is a base for most climbing parties.  While I cannot see Denali from where I currently keep my goats, if I go less than a quarter mile to the overpass, I can certainly see the Great One.  My place in Willow has a beautiful view of Denali from the location I'd like to someday build my B&B.  Imagine kicking back in front of the big, plate windows, Tulakivi stove at your back, a beverage of your choice (or maybe some of the house hooch), with that view?!  But really, for my money, the lineup of Mt Blackburn, Mt Drum, and Mt Wrangell are by far the most magnificent view available.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 19, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Finally got our ceiling fan up in the master bedroom, forgot how complex that one was....... no instructions, had to do it from memory.
> 
> What do ya think?  Pretty good job, eh?


You have a peasant in your master bedroom?


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 19, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> By the way the quip I made about needing to buy sandbags because of the monsoons was a pointed joke.  They do get monsoons here in the desert and it appears El Paso never put drainage in so the roads literally become rivers, if you're house is in the wrong location........


I remember driving through Phoenix just after a rainstorm.  Parts of Interstate 10 had been closed due to flooding.  I lived in Sierra Vista for a while and they just build in dips in the roads that act as culverts when it rains.  Just hope you have enough ground clearance to cross those impromptu streams when they occur.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I suppose I do call them "southerners."  But that's about it.    Not very creative, I know.
> ...


All y'all are Cheechacos!


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 19, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > If northerners are Yankees, then what could we call southerners?
> ...


Don't forget "tarheels".  I was born a tarheel and lived most of my childhood in that part of the country.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I spent 20+ years in Florida and have been in Georgia for close to 5 years, but I've never picked up y'all.  It's probably because I never wanted to; it's not a word I like.
> ...


Y'all is one of the few colloquialisms I still use from my childhood.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 19, 2015)

Been moderately busy today.  Too many projects but I am slowly wading through the messes.  My partner got another job and asked if I would be kind enough to bake some cookies for him.  So, I'm working through a batch of peanut butter cookie dough.  He's now working two full-time jobs (at 64!!!).  He's admitted to trying to keep up with my schedule, one full-time and two part-time jobs, but I am younger.  Makes me worry a bit.  While he drives me nuts at times, he's a long-time friend and business partner.
Watching old "Bewitched" series while baking...what a hoot!!!  It's amazing how different the standards are now.  Imagine a TV show featuring a stay-at-home wife in this day and age...


----------



## Sherry (May 19, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Been moderately busy today.  Too many projects but I am slowly wading through the messes.  My partner got another job and asked if I would be kind enough to bake some cookies for him.  So, I'm working through a batch of peanut butter cookie dough.  He's now working two full-time jobs (at 64!!!).  He's admitted to trying to keep up with my schedule, one full-time and two part-time jobs, but I am younger.  Makes me worry a bit.  While he drives me nuts at times, he's a long-time friend and business partner.
> Watching old "Bewitched" series while baking...what a hoot!!!  It's amazing how different the standards are now.  Imagine a TV show featuring a stay-at-home wife in this day and age...


----------



## blackhawk (May 19, 2015)




----------



## Montrovant (May 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



If it weren't for her I'd have no social life at all.    I don't really have any friends in GA.  Hell, even before I came up here, I only occasionally saw my friends in FL.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 20, 2015)

Had an amazing night of TV tonight.  Okay, I watched The Bachelorette only to see whether the guys were smart enough to catch on to the absolutely unsuitable bachelorette selected for this season.  (They didn't.)  I probably won't be watching much of that.  Sometimes it gets too dumb even for me.

But Hombre and my favorite won in the finale on The Voice tonight, and my favorite won in the finale on Dancing with the Stars tonight.  This was absolutely the best season of DWTS ever.  So next week American Ninja Warrior starts up again along with America's Got Talent.  So there will be something fun to watch over the summer.  And I think Master Chef starts again next week.  And maybe Project Runway?   We'll see.  Love both of those shows.

Anyhow it is past midnight and I'm calling it a night.  

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Chris in transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 20, 2015)

OK All caught up and now I can go to beddiebye. I got to Doc's at 12:35 (brought the lap top) and just got home. (4:15)


----------



## ChrisL (May 20, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



You are a nice friendly person.  I can't imagine you'd have trouble making friends.    It does get more difficult to be in the position where you meet new people, the older you get, I suppose.  I think we also become more "picky" about friendships as we age.


----------



## ChrisL (May 20, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> OK All caught up and now I can go to beddiebye. I got to Doc's at 12:35 (brought the lap top) and just got home. (4:15)



That's a long night, Ernie!  Get some sleep!    I guess we shouldn't expect to see you around here until much later.


----------



## ChrisL (May 20, 2015)

blackhawk said:


>



Sexy!


----------



## ChrisL (May 20, 2015)

Sherry said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Been moderately busy today.  Too many projects but I am slowly wading through the messes.  My partner got another job and asked if I would be kind enough to bake some cookies for him.  So, I'm working through a batch of peanut butter cookie dough.  He's now working two full-time jobs (at 64!!!).  He's admitted to trying to keep up with my schedule, one full-time and two part-time jobs, but I am younger.  Makes me worry a bit.  While he drives me nuts at times, he's a long-time friend and business partner.
> > Watching old "Bewitched" series while baking...what a hoot!!!  It's amazing how different the standards are now.  Imagine a TV show featuring a stay-at-home wife in this day and age...



Everybody Loves Raymond - one of my favorite sitcoms!


----------



## 007 (May 20, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> OK All caught up and now I can go to beddiebye. I got to Doc's at 12:35 (brought the lap top) and just got home. (4:15)



By the time you got there I'd had already been in bed for two hours.

I used to be an absolute night bird years ago when I was younger. Now, when it gets dark, it's time to go to bed, and when it's light, it's time to get up. I can't stand to be in bed when the sun is up. Got no idea how that changed.


----------



## ChrisL (May 20, 2015)

007 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > OK All caught up and now I can go to beddiebye. I got to Doc's at 12:35 (brought the lap top) and just got home. (4:15)
> ...



I stay up quite late a lot of times, but I always wake up fairly early in the morning.  I usually only get about 6 hours of sleep every night.  My dad was the same way too.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 20, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  Hombre and I stayed up until 1 a.m. last night--that is almost unheard of for him who is the proverbial early to bed type--he got interested in something on his computer last night and just didn't get sleepy and I am the proverbial night owl.  So did we both sleep in this morning?  Nope.  Bet it's an early night tonight.  

And there you go Chris.  007 is another one of our 'older' single guys.  

Beautiful morning here and shaping up to be a gorgeous day and we might reach 80 today before another good chance for rain tomorrow.  Still uncommonly cool for us this time of year.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > OK All caught up and now I can go to beddiebye. I got to Doc's at 12:35 (brought the lap top) and just got home. (4:15)
> ...


Hi, all y'all!
Yup, a normal Tuesday, but I'm awake and alive and ready to start again. I'll be back in an hour and will be there to midnight today.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 20, 2015)

Off to work.....


----------



## Foxfyre (May 20, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Um, it's Wednesday Ernie?  Isn't it?  (Quickly checking calendar.)


----------



## ChrisL (May 20, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Lol!  I didn't realize it was Wednesday either . . .  yay!    Always better to be off one day early than one day late!


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 20, 2015)

007 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > OK All caught up and now I can go to beddiebye. I got to Doc's at 12:35 (brought the lap top) and just got home. (4:15)
> ...


You'd really enjoy life here, then.  Right now, we're approaching the solstice and will not have a fully dark night for many weeks.  Of course, you could catch up on your sleep during the winter.


----------



## Dajjal (May 20, 2015)

I have finally started reading some of my extensive library. I started reading 'the blind watchmaker' by Richard Dawkins. I read 25 pages today,so I figure it will take me a week to finish it. Next I am going to read 'the physics of immortality' By Frank Tipler.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 20, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> I have finally started reading some of my extensive library. I started reading 'the blind watchmaker' by Richard Dawkins. I read 25 pages today,so I figure it will take me a week to finish it. Next I am going to read 'the physics of immortality' By Frank Tipler.



I have started re-reading some books I read decades ago and enjoyed.  They are often more enjoyable the second time around.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Dajjal (May 20, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I have finally started reading some of my extensive library. I started reading 'the blind watchmaker' by Richard Dawkins. I read 25 pages today,so I figure it will take me a week to finish it. Next I am going to read 'the physics of immortality' By Frank Tipler.
> ...



I have a collection of books I have read, like the novels of Herman Hesse. But I also have a large number of books I purchased without reading them. That includes an entire book case of philosophy books. Its time to catch up on them.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 20, 2015)

Took another short plunge today, did some laps, got tired out then the home owners came by to say hello and check out the house.  He's retired Army and they now live in Oklahoma, very nice couple and they have some issues with the management company also........  Basically told me if I need something fixed let then know, they have their own people who do the work and if it's something I can do then let them know and they will reimburse me for whatever I do.  
Looks like they're gonna pick a few bones with the management company for stuff that was supposedly done and wasn't, stuff that disappeared from the back yard the management company swore was locked up, etc.
She was making a long list of things that needed attention.  I would hate to be the property manager when they get a hold of him........


----------



## Ernie S. (May 21, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I was talking about yesterday. Tuesdays I pull a security shift. Yeah, little old me a bouncer....
I open and close. Closing involves sweeping, mopping, garbage, glasses, restocking coolers and the liquor shelves, paying help and counting money.
On a weekday night, that takes 2-3 hours, longer if we get a late crowd from the restaurants and other bars.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 21, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  We didn't quite make 80 yesterday but almost.  Today we'll be lucky to get up to 70 while we wait to see if we will get more rain.  But a beautiful morning so far and a good Thursday shaping up.  Hope everybody has a good day ahead.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 21, 2015)

Good morning,  Foxy and the rest of y'all! 
80, phew!   We're looking at a pleasant 45, maybe 50.  We've shed the long underwear and are working in shirt sleeves. 
Ringel, good to have a pool.  They provide a good, low-impact way to exercise. Hope you achieve improvement in your physical well being soon.
I still have one more flight before I get off shift. Total of five flights on a ten-hour shift, pretty busy, really. 
I wish everyone a wonderful day.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 21, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Good morning,  Foxy and the rest of y'all!
> 80, phew!   We're looking at a pleasant 45, maybe 50.  We've shed the long underwear and are working in shirt sleeves.
> Ringel, good to have a pool.  They provide a good, low-impact way to exercise. Hope you achieve improvement in your physical well being soon.
> I still have one more flight before I get off shift. Total of five flights on a ten-hour shift, pretty busy, really.
> I wish everyone a wonderful day.



Eighty for a high is average for us for the whole month of May but toward the end of May as we are going into our hottest months, it is pretty low.  And the low to mid 70's we are expecting the rest of this week is really low.  But yeah, I envy Ringel that pool.  We have never had one, but I love to swim and I always thought having my own pool would be really great.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 21, 2015)

Hombre and I are in a state of panic.  It is Red Nose Day and we don't have one.  We probably won't leave the house though so maybe it isn't a full blown emergency.

As I sit here thinking of everything I need to get done and so far have not been inspired to do it, this seems to sum me up today:


----------



## Ernie S. (May 21, 2015)

No red noses here either. Somehow, I'll survive.
We made 90 yesterday. I had to pay the garbage bill and was going to walk from the bar to City Hall (maybe 1/3 mile round trip) but it was so bright that I was sure my eyelashes would burst into flames half way there. I took the truck.

Just up a few minutes ago and working on my first cup of coffee. I don't have to be in until 7:30 this evening.


----------



## Montrovant (May 21, 2015)

We have a small pool here, a 15' circular that we put up at the end of the driveway.  It spent the winter in the garage but has been back up for the past couple of weeks now.  The little one wants to go in it almost all the time. 

It's not too hot today, only about 80, but it is supposed to get back up to the low 90s by the start of next week.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 21, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> We have a small pool here, a 15' circular that we put up at the end of the driveway.  It spent the winter in the garage but has been back up for the past couple of weeks now.  The little one wants to go in it almost all the time.
> 
> It's not too hot today, only about 80, but it is supposed to get back up to the low 90s by the start of next week.



Tell me again where you are Montro?  The general vicinity anyway if you don't want to be really specific.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 21, 2015)

Some pretty good clouds starting to build up here with a pretty good chance for scattered showers still in the forecast.  But this one is for Ringel


----------



## Dajjal (May 21, 2015)

Read the first three chapters of Richard Dawkins ' the blind watchmaker'. It is more interesting than I thought it would be.  I am quite captivated even though it is written by an atheist, and I am not one. So I ordered Dawkins 'the God delusion' for further reading.


----------



## Montrovant (May 21, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > We have a small pool here, a 15' circular that we put up at the end of the driveway.  It spent the winter in the garage but has been back up for the past couple of weeks now.  The little one wants to go in it almost all the time.
> ...



About 40 miles SW of Atlanta.


----------



## ChrisL (May 21, 2015)

Hi everyone!  Happy Thursday!    You know what that means, tomorrow is Friday!  Yay!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 22, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Chris in transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.








P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.​


----------



## Ringel05 (May 22, 2015)

Was kinda busy yesterday, didn't get a swim in as it was overcast and cool most of the day, got a little bit of rain last night.  Not accustomed to the humidity anymore.......


----------



## Foxfyre (May 22, 2015)

Good morning all.  Will be leaving for a medical taxi run within the hour.  Thought I had overslept and jumped out of bed and had my shower and was already to go an hour early.  Me who is not a morning person and needs quite a while to get her motor running on a normal day. . . amazing what misreading the clock can do for a body.

So anybody have anything special planned for the weekend?  Hard to believe it is Friday again already.  But even after all this time of not having work responsibilities, I still emotionally give myself permission to relax more on the weekend.  I honestly can't say weekend days are no different than weekdays so far as how it works in my head.  Strange that.


----------



## Montrovant (May 22, 2015)

The little one had her kindergarten graduation today.  Over the top to do that, sure, but it wasn't too long.  The little one has a short story she wrote in competition among kindergarteners at the state level.  She won in her school and in her district, we'll find out in a month or so how she did amongst the state-wide submissions.  It's just a little 5 or 6 sentence thing (she is a kindergartener ) but we are, of course, overly proud of her for it.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 22, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> The little one had her kindergarten graduation today.  Over the top to do that, sure, but it wasn't too long.  The little one has a short story she wrote in competition among kindergarteners at the state level.  She won in her school and in her district, we'll find out in a month or so how she did amongst the state-wide submissions.  It's just a little 5 or 6 sentence thing (she is a kindergartener ) but we are, of course, overly proud of her for it.



Congratulations to the little one and her mentor.  

I'm curious if you recognized the building featured on the Vigil List last night Monto?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 22, 2015)

Okay, gotta do my medical taxi run.  Later gaters. . . .


----------



## mdk (May 22, 2015)

Good morning folks! I hope everyone is having a wonderful day thus far. I have a busy afternoon of getting the screened-in porch all set up. Sadly, I have to break out the rug scrubber. I hate that damn thing. lol


----------



## Montrovant (May 22, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > The little one had her kindergarten graduation today.  Over the top to do that, sure, but it wasn't too long.  The little one has a short story she wrote in competition among kindergarteners at the state level.  She won in her school and in her district, we'll find out in a month or so how she did amongst the state-wide submissions.  It's just a little 5 or 6 sentence thing (she is a kindergartener ) but we are, of course, overly proud of her for it.
> ...



No, sorry, I did not.  It could be a building downtown here, but I don't remember quite that look.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 22, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Well it very well may not be in your town, but it is one of the amazing historic courthouses in your neck of the woods.


----------



## Montrovant (May 22, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



It's got a similar look to ours, but is not, I think, the same.  At least, I don't remember our courthouse looking quite like that.


----------



## Gracie (May 22, 2015)

Been outside...which is lovely except for the rolling clouds that keep blocking out the sun. My veggies are not doing well. Only the scallions, tomatoes and strawberries. The rest? Not too slick. I thought I would have a nice crop of cauliflower and zucchini...but, doesn't look like that is gonna happen what with water rationing.

Getting bad. And it isn't even June yet. I can imagine what its going to be like here in July and August.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 22, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Been outside...which is lovely except for the rolling clouds that keep blocking out the sun. My veggies are not doing well. Only the scallions, tomatoes and strawberries. The rest? Not too slick. I thought I would have a nice crop of cauliflower and zucchini...but, doesn't look like that is gonna happen what with water rationing.
> 
> Getting bad. And it isn't even June yet. I can imagine what its going to be like here in July and August.



Hey Gracie.  Haven't seen you in awhile.  Glad you stopped in.  And I'm not remembering exactly where you are--I know Sheila is in Washington State, Aqua is in Oregon, you are in mid California somewhere?


----------



## Gracie (May 22, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Been outside...which is lovely except for the rolling clouds that keep blocking out the sun. My veggies are not doing well. Only the scallions, tomatoes and strawberries. The rest? Not too slick. I thought I would have a nice crop of cauliflower and zucchini...but, doesn't look like that is gonna happen what with water rationing.
> ...


I think I will be here more often, hon. It's getting kinda creepy "out there" now. I'm glad you have the coffee shop, Foxfyre. It's a nice safe haven for just yakking. 
Yes, I am central calif coast area, halfway twixt SF and LA. I guess it could be worse....at least I get fog which helps a little bit with some moisture...just not enough. I am hoping June Gloom is nice and thick when it arrives. We need it.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 22, 2015)

Woke up a little while ago, still feeling like I want to rip someones head off.........  I hate these long "naps".


----------



## Gracie (May 22, 2015)

If I nap...like dozing off in the sun...I can't sleep at night. I got to bed at 3am this morning but didn't fall asleep til 4ish. Woke up at 9am. Tonight I should sleep better since I didn't doze off today while out there.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 22, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Yes the Coffee Shop is a great place for yakking and pranking and teasing and philosophizing and grieving and blowing off steam and solving problems and having fun.  We just don't preach or politick or nitpick when we do it and that makes it a safe haven for everybody   I can't take credit for it though--it is what we all together make of it.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 22, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Woke up a little while ago, still feeling like I want to rip someones head off.........  I hate these long "naps".



I don't dare take long naps for that very reason.  A 10-minute power nap in my chair usually is sufficient to get me through until bedtime and does me a world of good, but if I get so tired and lie down and sleep for a couple of hours, I feel like something the cat dragged out and am the world's worst grouch.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 22, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Our daughter just moved back to the Monterey Bay area--southern end--she lived a number of years in Santa Cruz before her stint in Washington DC.  Texas and New Mexico are getting more rain than either state has seen for a very long time--our weather used to come from California but I guess the patterns have really changed because you guys are still way too dry.


----------



## Gracie (May 22, 2015)

Monterey is really nice. But I fear for the trees and the dryness everywhere. Heck, all of california is nothing but one big tinderbox.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 22, 2015)

We're getting visitors shortly and if they stay awhile, I may not be back tonight, so I'll sign off now.

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Chris in transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 22, 2015)

Okay, company isn't here yet so just one more:


----------



## Gracie (May 22, 2015)

Enjoy your company


----------



## Sherry (May 22, 2015)




----------



## 007 (May 23, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


I'll tell ya GW, I have given serious consideration to moving up to Alaska, but there's a few things that really give me pause. One, EARTH QUAKES, two, cold, three the ratio of men to women is 1 to 10. Those are worse odds than around here... 

But I'm 'moved out'. I just bought this place and have thrown out the anchor. I have it made here and this place is perfect for me. Wisconsin really is a beautiful state.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 23, 2015)

The wife wants a road trip today, Carlsbad NM........ just under 3 hours one way.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 23, 2015)

And if we ever decide to do Carlsbad Caverns we'll need segways or hoverrounds............


----------



## Foxfyre (May 23, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> And if we ever decide to do Carlsbad Caverns we'll need segways or hoverrounds............



If you have never done the Caverns and can walk the distance, you definitely need to do that.  It is one of the world's truly incredible marvels and there is no way to describe it.  It simply has to be experienced.  Almost all down hill going in--and what little climbing is done is not severe or a long haul.  And you elevator out.

I think maybe 2/3rds of the big room at the bottom (you can elevator down too) is wheelchair accessible with assistance--I don't think walking in from the surface is wheelchair accessible though.  Not really strenuously demanding but it does require a degree of physical fitness.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 23, 2015)

Good morning all.  A beautiful day here but still unusually cool for this time of year.  To need a light jacket in late May is almost unheard of.  A little more rain yesterday and though we don't have a good chance for rain the next few days, it isn't impossible either.

House guests arriving Tuesday or Wednesday next week so I need to do some deep cleaning of the back bedrooms.  But all in all a good Saturday ahead.


----------



## ChrisL (May 23, 2015)

Happy Saturday!    It's a little cool here today too, but sunny.  It's supposed to be warmer tomorrow and very warm next week though!


----------



## Gracie (May 23, 2015)

Woke up to fog! Kinda cool today so wearing my fall apparel and uggs. Hubby is still yard salin' so I won't know what goodies he found til he gets home.

Since it is foggy today...I think I will make this a movie day. LOTR...back to back to back...back to back to back. That should hold me til...sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 23, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Woke up to fog! Kinda cool today so wearing my fall apparel and uggs. Hubby is still yard salin' so I won't know what goodies he found til he gets home.
> 
> Since it is foggy today...I think I will make this a movie day. LOTR...back to back to back...back to back to back. That should hold me til...sometime tomorrow.



I love movie days.  

Our daughter gave hubby a nice Amazon gift certificate for his birthday last month.  And yesterday we received what he decided to use it for--some great pieces of Cusinart cookware.  I had no idea until the delivery came.  We had three pieces before and I absolutely love it.


----------



## Gracie (May 23, 2015)

I'm on pins and needles until Mr Gracie gets home. It's like xmas every saturday, lol. What treasures did he find today??? And he has been gone hours so that means he found some good sales. 
I went outside and a highboy dresser is sitting in the front yard. He must have dumped it off before hitting other sales. I have a painting project!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 23, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I'm on pins and needles until Mr Gracie gets home. It's like xmas every saturday, lol. What treasures did he find today??? And he has been gone hours so that means he found some good sales.
> I went outside and a highboy dresser is sitting in the front yard. He must have dumped it off before hitting other sales. I have a painting project!



I used to love to do that--go to the estate and big yard sales and flea markets to see what goodies might be available.  And I am in need of a large chest of drawers or dresser for one of the back bedrooms but alas, we have small cars and no truck available to us these days.  And I hate to pay retail for something like that.


----------



## Gracie (May 23, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm on pins and needles until Mr Gracie gets home. It's like xmas every saturday, lol. What treasures did he find today??? And he has been gone hours so that means he found some good sales.
> ...


Thrift shops deliver sometimes. So do consignment stores. Find one at your local store and ask if they will deliver. I rarely buy anything new. Most is second hand.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 23, 2015)

Oh, and I don't think we should allow it to go unnoticed that today is World Turtle Day:


----------



## ChrisL (May 23, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Oh, and I don't think we should allow it to go unnoticed that today is World Turtle Day:


----------



## ChrisL (May 23, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > And if we ever decide to do Carlsbad Caverns we'll need segways or hoverrounds............
> ...



That is so cool.  I'd be a little worried about cave spiders though!


----------



## Ringel05 (May 23, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Bats......


----------



## ChrisL (May 23, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Them too.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 24, 2015)

Went over to Carlsbad, NM with the wife yesterday, she's still judging distance and city size based on the east coast........ Every time we go to a "city" out here she always says, "I thought it would be bigger".


----------



## Foxfyre (May 24, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I did most of my growing up 90 miles from Carlsbad, and because it was the most interesting attraction in southeast New Mexico, every time somebody from out of town came to see it, that meant a trip to the Caverns.  So I was there a LOT--back before it was self-guided and we were taken through in groups on a guided tour--it was more fun and more exciting then.  But it's still great now.  We went back with our own kids so they could have the experience, and then because our former church camp was there, a couple more trips with church groups plus our son and family lived there for awhile that necessitated another trip through so our granddaughter could 'show us'.  Needless to say, I could lead a guided tour of the Caverns myself.

But until you have experienced it, you cannot imagine how big it is.  No matter how many times you go, that remains amazing.  You could place a very large building inside many of the 'rooms' and the formations and colors are just incredible.  It is so spacious that even severely claustrophobic people rarely have a problem--the very few more restricted areas are very quickly passed through to get to a larger chamber.

And in all those trips, I never saw any kind of critter inside the cavern.  No spiders.  No bats.  The only time you see the bats is when they predictably exit the cave at sundown and that too is a major tourist attraction.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 24, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


On the way back to El Paso we drove up and through the parking lot...... packed with cars.  We'll go back to visit the cave but when we can determine when visitation numbers are at their smallest.......


----------



## Ringel05 (May 24, 2015)

Biggest cave in the world found in Vietnam.  If I were 30 years younger........  I loved spelunking.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 24, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Well of course the visitation numbers will be smallest in the months that most people don't take their vacations.  And there are always more kids when school is not in session.

But the parking lot will always be well populated and could be populated with busses and you won't feel like you're dealing with crowds.  Everybody goes through at their own pace and honestly, it is so huge that I don't know how many people you would have to put in there to make it feel crowded.


----------



## ChrisL (May 24, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Awesome!  I'd also be interested in seeing one of those really cool salt caves.  They have entire churches built into them!  Amazing!


----------



## ChrisL (May 24, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Biggest cave in the world found in Vietnam.  If I were 30 years younger........  I loved spelunking.



Amazing!


----------



## Ringel05 (May 24, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Five or six........


----------



## saveliberty (May 24, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I'm probably not your best source for colorful language.  I mean gee, I am a cat....


----------



## saveliberty (May 24, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Welp, finally took the plunge today, literally, in the pool.  Yup, there was the initial cold shock but it went away fairly quickly.  Wasn't in for long as I haven't been in a pool in decades, just moving around, treading water and doing a couple of laps wore me out.  What's strange is my ears are plugged up now, that was a rare occurrence in the past.
> Plan on doing a little bit every day, at least my front crawl technique isn't as rusty as I thought it might be.



Your ears grew...true story.


----------



## saveliberty (May 24, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Good point, plus seeing examples of caring loving relationships between adults is an important life lesson too.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 24, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Welp, finally took the plunge today, literally, in the pool.  Yup, there was the initial cold shock but it went away fairly quickly.  Wasn't in for long as I haven't been in a pool in decades, just moving around, treading water and doing a couple of laps wore me out.  What's strange is my ears are plugged up now, that was a rare occurrence in the past.
> ...


Well at least the stuff that collects in them grew........ hair and wax......


----------



## saveliberty (May 24, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Finally got our ceiling fan up in the master bedroom, forgot how complex that one was....... no instructions, had to do it from memory.
> ...



Doesn't everyone?


----------



## ChrisL (May 24, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



How about a little cat talk?


----------



## saveliberty (May 24, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay, gotta do my medical taxi run.  Later gaters. . . .



As in Tailgaters or alli-gators?


----------



## saveliberty (May 24, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



     Hello Gracie.


----------



## saveliberty (May 24, 2015)

I'm starting to feel like the Sunday cartoon section of the newspaper.  Sow up once a week, have some giggles and mostly outdated...


----------



## Foxfyre (May 24, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Biggest cave in the world found in Vietnam.  If I were 30 years younger........  I loved spelunking.



You wonder though whether a depression that gets enough sunlight to support a lot of vegetation qualifies as a cave.  One thing we used to be able to do on the guided tours in the Carlsbad Caverns is that at some point along the trail the guide would sit us all down and the lights would be turned out.  It is such complete darkness as none but the totally blind will ever experience in their lifetime.  No spark, no suggestion or glimmer of light.  Completely void of all light and no manner of eye adjustment can detect any.  It is an overwhelming sensation.

Hombre and I used to love spelunking too--have taken some guided expeditions into unimproved caves where we had to wear safety belts and had the lights on our hard hats.  West Virginia has a lot of limestone caves--We visited Seneca Caverns the summer we lived there and it is the closest thing to Carlsbad Caverns I've found, but on a mini scale when compared to Carlsbad.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 24, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> I'm starting to feel like the Sunday cartoon section of the newspaper.  Sow up once a week, have some giggles and mostly outdated...



Well we miss the giggles and updates so try to show up more than just on Sunday.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 24, 2015)

Okay, I want one of these:

youtube smart car mashable video - Bing Videos


----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2015)

Good soon-to-be-afternoon, Save! I
m off to the secret Beach in a little bit to let the dogs run free and chase mudhens, lol. 

It is a gloriously beautiful day toda! NO FOG! Hope you guys day is just as pretty!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 24, 2015)




----------



## Ringel05 (May 24, 2015)

The front door has areas in the bottom panel where the individual slats joined together have separated with up to 1/8" gaps.  Planned on getting some matching color wood putty to fill the gaps.  Just walked around the corner and caught the wife filling the gaps with Elmers Wood Glue........  I just about lost it......  
Got it cleaned up, the glue wasn't dry yet, could have cost me about $100 in materials to fix it not to mention the amount of time it would take to refinish the door......


----------



## Ringel05 (May 24, 2015)

Been busy getting things done around the house and was getting the afternoon nods so decided to take a late dip in the pool.  The wife walked over to the pool, stepped down on the first step and almost jumped out.....  I dove in did one lap and climbed out, the water was definitely chilly today...... but I'm awake......


----------



## 007 (May 24, 2015)

I see the CS has lost it's sticky.

I could venture a guess why...


----------



## Ringel05 (May 24, 2015)

007 said:


> I see the CS has lost it's sticky.
> 
> I could venture a guess why...


FF asked that it be removed as a sticky.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 25, 2015)

I feel terrible, was doing laundry (the washer and dryer are in the garage), walked out with some clean clothes, closed the door and suddenly heard a horrible noise, a half a second later realized what it was, spun around and saw part of a very fuzzy tail sticking out of the closed door.  Opened the door as fast as I could and Giz took off into the garage, the wife went in to check on him but he went behind some stuff stacked against the wall.  She said the tail didn't look crooked and last I checked he was still hiding in the garage.  He'll come out in his own time then I can make sure he's alright.  Poor little guy.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 25, 2015)

Just looked behind me and he was laying there on the floor looking like nothing happened.  Picked him up and loved on him, very carefully checked his tail, seems okay but he wasn't happy about it and suddenly became skittish when I put him down.  I check him again in the morning but he's around the corner, Boo just walked up to him and he trilled.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 25, 2015)

Okay, he's fine.  He's chasing Jasper around wanting to play.


----------



## Gracie (May 25, 2015)

So glad he is ok!!


----------



## Noomi (May 25, 2015)

Just checking in. Had a tournament yesterday and I got a bronze for my kata. Didn't wobble at all and got the highest score I've gotten. Very happy with how I went.
Drove a mate home, her guide dog slept in the back seat, haha. My lovely Sensei got a bronze in team kumite, but nothing for her individual events. Not to worry, she is still a champion.

Best thing is, I have already qualified for the National competition in November! OMG!!!!
I am planning on going to Adelaide for six days in November, though (a seven hour drive) and I need to know when the tournament is on so I can book my holiday around that.

Things are sort of looking up.


----------



## 007 (May 25, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > I see the CS has lost it's sticky.
> ...


Why?


----------



## Ringel05 (May 25, 2015)

007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Ya have to ask her.


----------



## blackhawk (May 25, 2015)




----------



## Ringel05 (May 25, 2015)

Noomi said:


> Just checking in. Had a tournament yesterday and I got a bronze for my kata. Didn't wobble at all and got the highest score I've gotten. Very happy with how I went.
> Drove a mate home, her guide dog slept in the back seat, haha. My lovely Sensei got a bronze in team kumite, but nothing for her individual events. Not to worry, she is still a champion.
> 
> Best thing is, I have already qualified for the National competition in November! OMG!!!!
> ...


Noomi!  Nice to see ya!  Looks like things are going well for you, congratulations!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 25, 2015)

Noomi said:


> Just checking in. Had a tournament yesterday and I got a bronze for my kata. Didn't wobble at all and got the highest score I've gotten. Very happy with how I went.
> Drove a mate home, her guide dog slept in the back seat, haha. My lovely Sensei got a bronze in team kumite, but nothing for her individual events. Not to worry, she is still a champion.
> 
> Best thing is, I have already qualified for the National competition in November! OMG!!!!
> ...



Woo hoo.  WTG Noomi!!  Happy you checked in for an update.  Don't be a stranger.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 25, 2015)

Good morning everybody.   Rain overnight that was not forecasted for us but was welcome--friends and relatives in Texas, Oklahoma, and Kansas who are now measuring rainfall in FEET, instead of inches, are not welcoming much more rainfall that is forecast for them.  Noted severe flooding in Colorado too.  Wish the states that don't need all that rain could push some of it back west, especially into the exceptional and severe drought areas of California.  We still have areas of drought but are no longer in the exceptional or severe categories anywhere in the state.

And today is Memorial Day and all that represents.


----------



## 007 (May 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.   Rain overnight that was not forecasted for us but was welcome--friends and relatives in Texas, Oklahoma, and Kansas who are now measuring rainfall in FEET, instead of inches, are not welcoming much more rainfall that is forecast for them.  Noted severe flooding in Colorado too.  Wish the states that don't need all that rain could push some of it back west, especially into the exceptional and severe drought areas of California.  We still have areas of drought but are no longer in the exceptional or severe categories anywhere in the state.
> 
> And today is Memorial Day and all that represents.


So... why did you request the CS to be 'un'stickied, Ff?

(If you don't mind me asking...)


----------



## Foxfyre (May 25, 2015)

Re the Coffee Shop, on our fifth birthday on 5-4-15 I had a discussion with C_K re the Coffee Shop and we mutually agreed it was time to unsticky it.  The way the board software works, the sticky placed us over the forum rules sticky and that made us pretty invisible to newbies who might want to check us out.  And there was also the perception (or sometimes meanspirited accusation) that we were somehow 'favored' and 'privileged' and couldn't make it without that.  Taking the sticky off and allowing the Coffee Shop to sink and swim on its own merits took away that kind of criticism.

IMO the Coffee Shop is a place where ideology, politics, religious arguments, baiting, flaming, and other mean spirited, judgmental, or unnecessarily controversial topics just isn't present and people are welcome here whether left, right, somewhere in the middle, or whatever religion or whether they're yankees, southerners, or live elsewhere on the planet.  

And if we aren't what people are looking for on a message board any more, then oh well.  We've had an amazing run. I'll be here as long as anybody else values the Coffee Shop and what we have had and have here.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.   Rain overnight that was not forecasted for us but was welcome--friends and relatives in Texas, Oklahoma, and Kansas who are now measuring rainfall in FEET, instead of inches, are not welcoming much more rainfall that is forecast for them.  Noted severe flooding in Colorado too.  Wish the states that don't need all that rain could push some of it back west, especially into the exceptional and severe drought areas of California.  We still have areas of drought but are no longer in the exceptional or severe categories anywhere in the state.
> 
> And today is Memorial Day and all that represents.


We're looking at more rain today. I'm cooking 25 pounds of ribs and chicken today and it looks like I'll get wet doing it.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 25, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.   Rain overnight that was not forecasted for us but was welcome--friends and relatives in Texas, Oklahoma, and Kansas who are now measuring rainfall in FEET, instead of inches, are not welcoming much more rainfall that is forecast for them.  Noted severe flooding in Colorado too.  Wish the states that don't need all that rain could push some of it back west, especially into the exceptional and severe drought areas of California.  We still have areas of drought but are no longer in the exceptional or severe categories anywhere in the state.
> ...



I actually thought about you when reviewing the flood damage east of here, but your area normally gets so much rain, I figure people know how high the water will get and build accordingly.  The exceptional floods in Texas are producing water levels nobody has ever seen there.

I was watching a TV ad before I got up this morning about some special work pants (Duluth?) that shed water.  Probably they have shirts that do too?  Sounds perfect for Ernie's cooking projects.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 25, 2015)

People in low areas build on stilts. My front door is about 20 feet over the banks of Sandy Creek and our  flood last fall got within 6 feet. We're so flat here that 10 feet makes a lot of difference.
As near as I can figure, the floor in my house is 28 feet over sea level. One of my neighbors 1/2 mile away had 8 feet of water in his house.


----------



## 007 (May 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Re the Coffee Shop, on our fifth birthday on 5-4-15 I had a discussion with C_K re the Coffee Shop and we mutually agreed it was time to unsticky it.  The way the board software works, the sticky placed us over the forum rules sticky and that made us pretty invisible to newbies who might want to check us out.  And there was also the perception (or sometimes meanspirited accusation) that we were somehow 'favored' and 'privileged' and couldn't make it without that.  Taking the sticky off and allowing the Coffee Shop to sink and swim on its own merits took away that kind of criticism.
> 
> IMO the Coffee Shop is a place where ideology, politics, religious arguments, baiting, flaming, and other mean spirited, judgmental, or unnecessarily controversial topics just isn't present and people are welcome here whether left, right, somewhere in the middle, or whatever religion or whether they're yankees, southerners, or live elsewhere on the planet.
> 
> And if we aren't what people are looking for on a message board any more, then oh well.  We've had an amazing run. I'll be here as long as anybody else values the Coffee Shop and what we have had and have here.


So once again the whining of a few malcontents dictates the actions of the majority. Man I hate that.

I think the CS will have a long life, because I haven't been around much lately, but one or two trips out onto the open board and I'm quickly reminded how absolutely revolting so many of the posters here are, and thus also reminded just how valuable this place is as a refuge.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 25, 2015)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Re the Coffee Shop, on our fifth birthday on 5-4-15 I had a discussion with C_K re the Coffee Shop and we mutually agreed it was time to unsticky it.  The way the board software works, the sticky placed us over the forum rules sticky and that made us pretty invisible to newbies who might want to check us out.  And there was also the perception (or sometimes meanspirited accusation) that we were somehow 'favored' and 'privileged' and couldn't make it without that.  Taking the sticky off and allowing the Coffee Shop to sink and swim on its own merits took away that kind of criticism.
> ...



No it was not the whining of the malcontents that caused it.  (They all moved on elsewhere.)

It was the fact that so many newbies who checked into the Lounge forum would see the other threads there but they didn't see us because we were stuck up there above the forum rules.  If we don't attract a few new folks now and then, we will die sooner or later from attrition--which is why I am so appreciative of our 'regulars' who welcome, include, and make new folks feel at home here.  (Ignoring folks is almost worse than being mean to them.)

And, if I am brutally honest, it was a matter of pride for me too.  I hated the perception that the Coffee Shop was successful because we had special privileges that others didn't have.  I want us to be successful because we ARE special.  

So I'm hoping those who are taking sabbaticals from the Coffee Shop will choose to return again.  I miss regular posts from WQ and Nosmo and Aqua and Sheila and Boedicca and Alan and Ollie and Bloodrock and Hossfly and BBD and Westwall and Spoonie etc. etc. etc.  (If you have ever been a CS regular and didn't get named, just chalk it up to Foxfyre's instant recall deficiency and don't assume you were/are less important to me.) I am sorry for any misunderstandings or hurt feelings of those who left in anger, but there is nothing I can do about that either.  Everybody isn't going to love us.

So on we go.  I hope with all my heart that those of you who are and have been Coffee Shop regulars and appreciate what the Coffee Shop is know how much genuine affection I feel for all of you and how much I have enjoyed getting to know you.  And thanks to all who have stuck it out during the tough times and good times.  Just keep up the good work.


----------



## saveliberty (May 25, 2015)

If we were a meritocracy here at USMB, we'd have all the special privileges.  As it is, rapier wit will win the day....


----------



## Foxfyre (May 25, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> If we were a meritocracy here at USMB, we'd have all the special privileges.  As it is, rapier wit will win the day....



LOL ya think?  I would like to think people who enjoy a place like the Coffee Shop are the kind of people who make a message board worth participating on.


----------



## Gracie (May 25, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.   Rain overnight that was not forecasted for us but was welcome--friends and relatives in Texas, Oklahoma, and Kansas who are now measuring rainfall in FEET, instead of inches, are not welcoming much more rainfall that is forecast for them.  Noted severe flooding in Colorado too.  Wish the states that don't need all that rain could push some of it back west, especially into the exceptional and severe drought areas of California.  We still have areas of drought but are no longer in the exceptional or severe categories anywhere in the state.
> ...


New project, Ernie! Build a gazebo with open sides but solid roof!


----------



## Gracie (May 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Actually, FF, I was having a discussion with someone recently about this place (NOT in pm. This was not online at all) and I told her that I wished the board I was on had MORE coffee shop mentality because the bad was starting to outweigh the good. Being a libra, my scales are all wacked and uneven lately. And those scales are kinda heavy to carry around.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 25, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I understand.  There have been times over the last five years I have seriously considered throwing in the towel and leaving.  It was the great people I have gotten to know here in the Coffee Shop that is the reason I am still here.  Each time they have helped me regain perspective and allowed me to accomplish an attitude adjustment.

There is nothing we can do about the really thin skinned or those who are obviously just waiting for an excuse to accuse or trash us.  Grown ups can shrug off or wag a finger at the occasional 'slip' when somebody violates a Coffee Shop rule in a minor way, forget it, and move on.  But some lose it and violate in a major way or intentionally do so and I (and others) have very occasionally had to call in the mods to handle those infrequent situations.

And then there are the misunderstandings.  One member left, or said it was the reason for leaving, because I posted a cartoon the member took personally.  I didn't have the member in mind in any way, shape, or form when I posted it, and if I had thought there was any chance anybody would take it personally, of course I wouldn't have posted it.  But there is no way to convince that person that it wasn't about that person.  (I think the person had some encouragement to believe the worst.)  For some people, their initial perception is everything and they will never give the other person an opportunity of any kind to explain or defend himself/herself or allow the other person any slack whatsoever.

Some folks have a perpetual chip on their shoulder and constantly dare people to knock it off.  They are welcome here, but they'll have to express their dare somewhere else.  And I don't want folks knocking off those chips in the Coffee Shop.


----------



## Gracie (May 25, 2015)

I had a gal that left my board (this was long ago) because I said I didn't care for Rosie Odonnell. She had a hissyfit something fierce, and when others said they didn't care for RO either....she went bonkers. Took down her avie, deleted her posts and huffed off. Like...um...ok.  And that is all we said, too. "I don't care for Rosie". No bashing. No insulting with bad words. Just " I don't care for".
Reading body language is impossible with just word use, and lots of insecure folks abound. Goes with the flow I guess. It's the new social now. No more tea parties, cruisin' to tunes up and down the strip, no bar hopping, family scattered everywhere so no get togethers....now we rely on the net. Whole new world to learn on how to express oneself.

Personally, I can get ticked at someone, but I forget it after awhile. I don't hold grudges. But not all are like me. Which is good. There only needs to be ONE of Gracie.


----------



## Cross (May 25, 2015)

3 inches of rain in 30 minutes, house was rocking and rolling, storms still forming in Central Texas tornado warnings constant on the cell phones...reminds me of the Memorial Day flooding in 81


----------



## Foxfyre (May 25, 2015)

Cross said:


> 3 inches of rain in 30 minutes, house was rocking and rolling, storms still forming in Central Texas tornado warnings constant on the cell phones...reminds me of the Memorial Day flooding in 81



Oh wow Cross.  Well I hope you have one of those good weather radios that tells you when something is coming, that you're paying attention, and you have a good weather eye yourself for backup.  

Hombre (my husband) and I were just talking about what it was like living in Tornado Alley during the active storm seasons.  We like living someplace like Albuquerque that doesn't get big hail, damaging winds, tornados, hurricanes, wild fires, earthquakes, tsunamis, incapacitating snows, or landslides.  In fact the weather around here is more often than not downright boring.  And sometimes we miss the excitement of that adrenalin rush.  But not too much.


----------



## Cross (May 25, 2015)

Calming down now... most danger is to newbies trying to cross low water crossings...the peculiar geography of the area makes a flash flood likely and deadly if one isn't careful.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 25, 2015)

Cross said:


> Calming down now... most danger is to newbies trying to cross low water crossings...the peculiar geography of the area makes a flash flood likely and deadly if one isn't careful.













Tornado Warning - Solid Red
Tornado Watch - Outlined in Red
Severe Thunderstorm Watch - Outlined in Yellow (solid for warning)
You can see on the current severe weather map where all the major action is.  The dark green is flood watches - light green flood warnings.  Most right there in central Texas, Oklahoma, and Kansas plus right over Ernie's house.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 25, 2015)

I saw this just now and had to post it.  It is not only true of many do-it-your-self projects but I have to remind myself of this every time I decide to make a cake from scratch instead of using a mix, when I decide to bake my own bread, make my own pizza from scratch, etc.


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 25, 2015)

A lot of heavy rain here today...............heavy winds..............

Saw this on the news tonight...............Just now.......Ft. Lauderdale..............

VIDEO Bounce House Sent Flying by Water Spout


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 25, 2015)

Crazy weather lately....................3 kids in bouncer when it went flying via the water spout.

Seems they are ok..............fell out from the get go..............according to the news.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 25, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Crazy weather lately....................3 kids in bouncer when it went flying via the water spout.
> 
> Seems they are ok..............fell out from the get go..............according to the news.



Wow.  As I recall, you're in west Florida eagle?  Happy you stopped in.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 25, 2015)

If ya'll haven't seen this, it is priceless:


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Crazy weather lately....................3 kids in bouncer when it went flying via the water spout.
> ...


LA.............Lower Alabama...............the news was showing the Ft,. Lauderdale scene on wkrg.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 25, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



Oh now I remember.  You and Ernie live close to each other.  But yes, I just saw the video of the waterspout and the bounce house--you could barely see the funnel in the video but clearly saw it lift the bounce house.  Terrible for those children and their parents who witnessed it.


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I guess those throwing the event forgot to secure it properly..........................Luckily they are saying the kids will be okay on the news.....................We've had a ton of rain down here lately............and heavy winds today.


----------



## Gracie (May 25, 2015)

Wow. Sure wish that rain could be dumped in a pipe that leads straight to Calif.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 25, 2015)

Most of New Mexico could take a lot of it too.


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 25, 2015)

Please send some of this water to those places....................Gladly.........


----------



## Cross (May 25, 2015)

They are reporting that the Lake Bastrop Dam has failed hope everyone made it out ok....went out to where we are building our compound lots of trees down...

 Mis-information. Wasn't Lake Bastrop was the lake dam in Bastrop State Park


----------



## Ernie S. (May 26, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I have one, but there's a table and benches that would have to be moved.
Well, everything got cooked and delivered to the bar and the chicken is gone, cole slaw is gone, one cake is history with about 1/4 of a pound cake, one serving of ribs, 2 ears of corn and 5 cup cakes left over. The bar was pretty darned busy for a week day and the poker gods were kind this evening. All in all, a very good day, made better by patriotic music off the DJ program.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 26, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Cross said:
> 
> 
> > Calming down now... most danger is to newbies trying to cross low water crossings...the peculiar geography of the area makes a flash flood likely and deadly if one isn't careful.
> ...


We didn't get but an inch of rain, just after I finished cooking. The folks just west in Mississippi got hammered fr the 2nd day in a row.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 26, 2015)

Morning everybody.  Beautiful day here but our zero chance for rain is now close to 20% so we will have clouds later.  So here we are in the parched west needing the rain and we watching in horrified fascination the horrendous flooding in Houston yesterday and last night.  The fans and players at the Rockets game were still in the stadium at least until the wee hours of the morning because it just wasn't safe to leave.  I know it is all just nature, but sometimes I wish God would rework his redistribution system.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 26, 2015)

House guests arriving in a few hours so I need to go make up the guest bed and do a bit of tidying up here and there.  Ya'll hold the fort please.


----------



## ChrisL (May 26, 2015)

Happy Belated Memorial Day everyone!


----------



## ChrisL (May 26, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Crazy weather lately....................3 kids in bouncer when it went flying via the water spout.
> 
> Seems they are ok..............fell out from the get go..............according to the news.



I heard about that too.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 26, 2015)

Where's Ringel?  He has usually chimed in by now every day.  Hope he's okay.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 26, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Where's Ringel?  He has usually chimed in by now every day.  Hope he's okay.


Running errands all morning, lowes and Wally World, then a quick stop by the DMV to see what I needed to switch over the drivers licenses.  Home now, just had lunch, a Sante Fe Salad then I have a boat load of stuff to do around the house.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 26, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Where's Ringel?  He has usually chimed in by now every day.  Hope he's okay.
> ...



Well at least it sounds like you're okay.  So it's all good. 

We are house ready--Hombre is off to the store to pick up something for dessert tonight, for breakfast in the morning, and some snacks while we sit around and visit tonight.  I'm off to make myself pretty before our guests arrive.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 26, 2015)

Also wondering what happened to R.D.?  I'm used to MDK checking in only periodically, but R.D. used to be a regular.  And she hasn't stopped by in quite awhile.  And I know GW is busy but I worry about him sometimes being out on that farm all by himself with nobody checking in on him.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 26, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Re the Coffee Shop, on our fifth birthday on 5-4-15 I had a discussion with C_K re the Coffee Shop and we mutually agreed it was time to unsticky it.  The way the board software works, the sticky placed us over the forum rules sticky and that made us pretty invisible to newbies who might want to check us out.  And there was also the perception (or sometimes meanspirited accusation) that we were somehow 'favored' and 'privileged' and couldn't make it without that.  Taking the sticky off and allowing the Coffee Shop to sink and swim on its own merits took away that kind of criticism.
> 
> IMO the Coffee Shop is a place where ideology, politics, religious arguments, baiting, flaming, and other mean spirited, judgmental, or unnecessarily controversial topics just isn't present and people are welcome here whether left, right, somewhere in the middle, or whatever religion or whether they're yankees, southerners, or live elsewhere on the planet.
> 
> And if we aren't what people are looking for on a message board any more, then oh well.  We've had an amazing run. I'll be here as long as anybody else values the Coffee Shop and what we have had and have here.


I'm thinking that we'll somehow muddle through, Foxy.  This is a great group and a wonderful place to come when it gets too wild and wooly in the other forums.  Here folks can be folks.  Thank you!


----------



## Ringel05 (May 26, 2015)

Nothing like a short dip in a cold pool on a hot day to make one feel refreshed.......  

The cats were all watching me from a safe distance, you could see what they were thinking, "crazy human"........


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 26, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Also wondering what happened to R.D.?  I'm used to MDK checking in only periodically, but R.D. used to be a regular.  And she hasn't stopped by in quite awhile.  And I know GW is busy but I worry about him sometimes being out on that farm all by himself with nobody checking in on him.


Gosh, Foxy!  Thanks for your concern.  I'm still having Sunday dinner with my "bestie" and his GF, and my partner is still making a pain in the ass of himself on his weekends.  With close to 40 goats currently in residence, I'm far from alone (he-he-he!) 
Well, I did something yesterday I haven't done in a long, long time (and now I remember why).  I went to the movie theater and saw the newest "Mad Max" movie.  Yep, a little light on plot, but who goes to a "Mad Max" flick for the plot line?  Lots and lots of really interesting renditions of vehicles, all sorts, cute costumes, and loads of things blowing up.  I just thought I'd like to see it "big screen".  It was fun, would have been more fun if the admission prices weren't so outrageous, though.  Then I had burgers and dogs off the grill with my buddy and his GF, and my partner.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 26, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> I saw this just now and had to post it.  It is not only true of many do-it-your-self projects but I have to remind myself of this every time I decide to make a cake from scratch instead of using a mix, when I decide to bake my own bread, make my own pizza from scratch, etc.


Make yourself a good sourdough sponge.  If you use them frequently enough, they go on forever.  I've had sourdough starter for years, sometimes.  Makes all kind of wonderful things, including bread, chocolate cake, brownies, and much more.   This is the best starter recipe I've found yet:
Potato Water Sourdough Starter Recipe Emeril Lagasse Food Network


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 26, 2015)

OK, after losing a load of weight (40lbs) last summer, and then slowly adding foodstuffs back into my diet, I have come to the conclusion that carbohydrates embodied in processed breads, pastas, and other such things, as well as sugary goodies, all contribute to my weight gain.  So, I've been looking for alternative food choices to fill those parts of meals that are often considered indispensable.  Sunday, I made a fried "rice" dish using riced cauliflower that I sautéed in sesame oil, added mixed veggies, a scrambled egg, and some broth.  Pork, chicken, or shrimp were optional, but I decided to go with the veggies.  Yum!  I'm getting ready to prepare my first spaghetti squash, which my daughter assures me works well as a pasta substitute.  And one of the guys at work recently got a gadget that shreds things like zucchini into spaghetti-like shreds.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 26, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> OK, after losing a load of weight (40lbs) last summer, and then slowly adding foodstuffs back into my diet, I have come to the conclusion that carbohydrates embodied in processed breads, pastas, and other such things, as well as sugary goodies, all contribute to my weight gain.  So, I've been looking for alternative food choices to fill those parts of meals that are often considered indispensable.  Sunday, I made a fried "rice" dish using riced cauliflower that I sautéed in sesame oil, added mixed veggies, a scrambled egg, and some broth.  Pork, chicken, or shrimp were optional, but I decided to go with the veggies.  Yum!  I'm getting ready to prepare my first spaghetti squash, which my daughter assures me works well as a pasta substitute.  And one of the guys at work recently got a gadget that shreds things like zucchini into spaghetti-like shreds.


The biggest two worst carbs are potatoes and corn, rice not so bad in limited quantities.  Use arrowroot as a thickening agent for gravies and sauces, spaghetti squash has a very mild "nutty" flavor once you get used to it.  If you like apple pies make them single crust, you can use almond flour (meal) as a crust and use the sweetest apples you can find, add maybe 1/4 cup of splenda to your filling if you want it kinda sweet.  You'll quickly get used to the lack of sweetener in the pies.  Use whole grain breads with low carb and high fiber counts.


----------



## ChrisL (May 26, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Nothing like a short dip in a cold pool on a hot day to make one feel refreshed.......
> 
> The cats were all watching me from a safe distance, you could see what they were thinking, "crazy human"........



Maybe they wanted to join you?


----------



## Ringel05 (May 26, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing like a short dip in a cold pool on a hot day to make one feel refreshed.......
> ...


Jasper used to get in the shower with me when he was a kitten, now he steers clear of getting wet.


----------



## Montrovant (May 26, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I think all cats love to look at running water, but most don't actually go in it.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 26, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > OK, after losing a load of weight (40lbs) last summer, and then slowly adding foodstuffs back into my diet, I have come to the conclusion that carbohydrates embodied in processed breads, pastas, and other such things, as well as sugary goodies, all contribute to my weight gain.  So, I've been looking for alternative food choices to fill those parts of meals that are often considered indispensable.  Sunday, I made a fried "rice" dish using riced cauliflower that I sautéed in sesame oil, added mixed veggies, a scrambled egg, and some broth.  Pork, chicken, or shrimp were optional, but I decided to go with the veggies.  Yum!  I'm getting ready to prepare my first spaghetti squash, which my daughter assures me works well as a pasta substitute.  And one of the guys at work recently got a gadget that shreds things like zucchini into spaghetti-like shreds.
> ...


Thanks for the recommendations.  I'm not a fan of Splenda, or any other artificial/chemically enhanced  sweetener.  There are many other natural alternatives.  I also cut the amount of sugar significantly when cooking, same with salt.  I'll definitely try the arrowroot.  I've been using rice flour a lot, when I use a thickening agent.
I've been avoiding corn and soy whenever possible, those being almost entirely GMO, at least in this country.  I've heard that rice is also a big GMO culprit.  I've been surprised how many things you can use cauliflower for.  While not a fan of apple pie, per se, I do like German Apfelkuchen.   It's a raised crust (similar to pizza crust) layered with sliced apples with a light dusting of cinnamon sugar.  Of course, the crust is the worst offender in this case.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 26, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


You can use gluten free rice flour blend (Betty Crocker makes one) for pizza crust and your Apfelkuchen, won't raise as much but you're cutting a lot of the simple carbs found in bleached flour.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 26, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Thanks!  I'm not looking for gluten-free, mostly I want to change the amount/type of carbs in my diet.  My daughter suggested I look into a modified Paleo diet and that looks like the way to go for me.  I once read a book, "Eat Right for Your Blood Type" and that also supports a choice of modified Paleo for me.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 26, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


As long as you're not diabetic you should be good.  I know you're looking at low carb, using the gluten free stuff I recommended on an occasional basis lowers the amount of carbs that those items in their standard form have.


----------



## ChrisL (May 26, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



That kitty does!  Look at him go!  Looks like that wasn't his first swim.


----------



## blackhawk (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (May 26, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Chris in transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Gracie (May 27, 2015)

Got the water bill today. Our household is alloted 12,000 gallons per month. We did 6753 gallons so we were almost HALF of what we CAN use. Makes me happy. Which means I am going to water my back yard a tad more than I have been. My veggies are screaming for more water so I'm gonna give it to them.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 27, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Got the water bill today. Our household is alloted 12,000 gallons per month. We did 6753 gallons so we were almost HALF of what we CAN use. Makes me happy. Which means I am going to water my back yard a tad more than I have been. My veggies are screaming for more water so I'm gonna give it to them.



Reminds me of Albuquerque when we were in the worst of the drought, the city was begging everybody to conserve water, conserve water, etc.  Everybody was put on a mandatory schedule of days you could water outside plants and we weren't allowed to water outside during the hottest part of the day, etc.  And the city rallied and we conserved a LOT of water--most were using well under their recommended allotment.  So what happened?  The city raises our water rates because we weren't using enough water to pay their bills.

Sometimes things get really nutty you know?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 27, 2015)

Good morning all.  Wondering if Chris recognized the photo on the Vigil List last night?  

Looks like a beautiful day here--still overcast but the clouds will probably burn off soon.  No rain forecast today.  I'm unusually up at the crack of dawn to get things ready for breakfast so we can send our house guests on their way.  They want to get through Texas and Oklahoma before the funnels start dropping today, but they're headed to Kansas????   It's better for non-violent weather in Kansas?  Oh well. . . .


----------



## ChrisL (May 27, 2015)

Morning coffee shop!


----------



## ChrisL (May 27, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  Wondering if Chris recognized the photo on the Vigil List last night?
> 
> Looks like a beautiful day here--still overcast but the clouds will probably burn off soon.  No rain forecast today.  I'm unusually up at the crack of dawn to get things ready for breakfast so we can send our house guests on their way.  They want to get through Texas and Oklahoma before the funnels start dropping today, but they're headed to Kansas????   It's better for non-violent weather in Kansas?  Oh well. . . .



Looks like Boston, a lot of neighborhoods in Boston look like that with the old Brownstones.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all.  Wondering if Chris recognized the photo on the Vigil List last night?
> ...



Ding, ding, ding.  Correct.  The caption on that photo is "Back Bay Boston"


----------



## ChrisL (May 27, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Woo hoo!


----------



## Ringel05 (May 27, 2015)

More coffee!  More coffee!  More coffee!  

Gotta wake up, lots to do.  Gonna go by DMV a little later and get a Texas drivers license, if it's not too busy......


----------



## Ernie S. (May 27, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> More coffee!  More coffee!  More coffee!
> 
> Gotta wake up, lots to do.  Gonna go by DMV a little later and get a Texas drivers license, if it's not too busy......


I wish you could get your license here in Foley. Absolutely amazing.
When I moved here, I figured I'd make a day of it and packed snacks and brought my laptop. I had to register 3 vehicles and switch license from Florida to Alabama.
I walked in at 9:30 and back out, all done at 9:37.
10 minutes later, I walked into the house and the wife asked if they were closed.
It's not just DMV, but just about everything here is efficient. The wife and I got out CCP's in 10 minutes at the Sheriff's satellite office and that includes the back ground checks.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 27, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > More coffee!  More coffee!  More coffee!
> ...



The New Mexico DMV is nowhere near that efficient.  I almost always had a couple hours wait minimum.  But the state has contracted with some private licensing agents who call themselves DMV Express who can register vehicles, renew licenses, etc.   They charge a little more, but they are fast, efficient, and you're in and out in no time.  Well worth the extra $10.


----------



## peach174 (May 27, 2015)

Good Wednesday to all today.

I was typing away at my computer and several hummingbirds come up to screen window to complain. 
I have three feeders out there and one of them is empty and they are having a fit about it. 
They are very demanding little birds.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 27, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Florida had that for registrations. There were always 50 people in line with no seating. You had to figure on 2 hours minimum.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 27, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Good Wednesday to all today.
> 
> I was typing away at my computer and several hummingbirds come up to screen window to complain.
> I have three feeders out there and one of them is empty and they are having a fit about it.
> They are very demanding little birds.


Consider yourself lucky. I have a friend who lives on the edge of the Everglades that puts out feeders for wading birds. He has been confronted in his back yard by angry whooping cranes. Yes, real life endangered whooping cranes.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 27, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > More coffee!  More coffee!  More coffee!
> ...


Here ya go to the Tax Office first to get your title, registration and plates after each vehicle passes the state inspection, did that a couple of weeks ago.  Then you go to the DMV, here it's called the Department of Public Safety, ya need proof of residency, 2 sources, 2 forms of ID and your Social Security Card (which I forgot when I showed up the first time) and 2 forms I had to fill out.  Still I hit the DMV at 11:45 and was out the door at 12:12.  Cost me $47 which included $7 I added in voluntary donations.  Now I have to register to vote.......  
Most all of this stuff I can do online when it's time to renew.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 27, 2015)

Just realized I checked the "register to vote" on the license application,  should be automatically registered.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 27, 2015)

Good morning!
Settling in for a permanent stay, Ringel?  Up here, they encourage registration and license renewals on line.  They even charge extra if you go in to the DMV for routine services. 
All this talk about too much rain, too little rain...I cannot believe our good fortune here (knock on wood).  It rained just enough last week and today is a glorious, golden day.  Unfortunately, I'm kind of stuck inside until I finish this batch of gjetost and one of mozzarella.  I'm milking about 4 gallons daily and must do something with the stuff.  At least I get a bit of a break today because I put up a gallon for tomorrow morning's delivery.  I'm going to freeze a few gallons for soap, too.
Another cup of coffee, a bit of a wash up, vacuum the place, not ever lacking for things to do inside, or out.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 27, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Good morning!
> Settling in for a permanent stay, Ringel?  Up here, they encourage registration and license renewals on line.  They even charge extra if you go in to the DMV for routine services.
> All this talk about too much rain, too little rain...I cannot believe our good fortune here (knock on wood).  It rained just enough last week and today is a glorious, golden day.  Unfortunately, I'm kind of stuck inside until I finish this batch of gjetost and one of mozzarella.  I'm milking about 4 gallons daily and must do something with the stuff.  At least I get a bit of a break today because I put up a gallon for tomorrow morning's delivery.  I'm going to freeze a few gallons for soap, too.
> Another cup of coffee, a bit of a wash up, vacuum the place, not ever lacking for things to do inside, or out.


In Texas one has 30 days to get new plates and 90 days to get a Texas drivers license after setting up "permanent" residency.  It was pretty much the same in Colorado but we got away with not doing it for a year claiming we were in state to help take care of my parents........  When we moved down to Trinidad we no longer had a believable excuse...... besides, the Virginia plates were about to expire.........


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 27, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning!
> ...


I'm pretty sure most states have similar requirements, unless you're military.  I haven't relocated interstate for many moons, so I'm not that well informed about what might be required.
I have spent time in El Paso, have relatives there, actually.  It's...bright.  The sunshine is harsh, not to mention the heat.  I'd have to have a pool, too.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 27, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Just got back in from my afternoon swim, it's been mostly cloudy all day so yeah, it was chilly........  William the pool guy told me they make solar covers for pools, leave it over the pool till you're ready to go swimming, roll it off then roll it back over when you're done.  They work like a charm, turn off the bottom recycle inlet and let the water recycle via the skimmer pumping the warm water on top to the bottom of the pool, supposed to extend the swimming season.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 27, 2015)

The wife asked me what I wanted to do this weekend, told her I hadn't given it any thought.  She reminded me it was my birthday......  I forgot...... 
So I'm doing something she wants......  Road trip to Ruidoso.......


----------



## ChrisL (May 27, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> The wife asked me what I wanted to do this weekend, told her I hadn't given it any thought.  She reminded me it was my birthday......  I forgot......
> So I'm doing something she wants......  Road trip to Ruidoso.......



Happy Birthday!


----------



## Ringel05 (May 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The wife asked me what I wanted to do this weekend, told her I hadn't given it any thought.  She reminded me it was my birthday......  I forgot......
> ...


It's my birthday??!!  Damn........


----------



## Ringel05 (May 28, 2015)

Okay, I'll come clean, tomorrow is my birthday, was born in 1954, you do the math.......


----------



## ChrisL (May 28, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, I'll come clean, tomorrow is my birthday, was born in 1954, you do the math.......



Math?  It's too early for math!  I'm still working on my ice coffee over here!


----------



## saveliberty (May 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing like a short dip in a cold pool on a hot day to make one feel refreshed.......
> ...



...photoshopped DOG...


----------



## Ringel05 (May 28, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...







This is what cats do best....... other than sleeping...... 

Cat's are not specifically afraid of water, they're afraid of potential predators lurking in the water, most cat's in the wild have no problem getting wet or swimming if they have to.  Some breeds have an affinity for water and kittens can be "trained" to not be afraid of going in water or getting baths.


----------



## saveliberty (May 28, 2015)

Cat food found in water?  Nope.
Warm place to curl up in water?  Nope.
Mice in water?  Nope
Tuna in water?  Hey, there might be something to this water!


----------



## peach174 (May 28, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Good Wednesday to all today.
> ...



We have Sandhill cranes and they do the same thing in my backyard when the birdseed blocks are gone.


----------



## peach174 (May 28, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, I'll come clean, tomorrow is my birthday, was born in 1954, you do the math.......



Happy Birthday !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ernie S. (May 28, 2015)




----------



## Ernie S. (May 28, 2015)

Ringel05 You share your birthday with Marco Rubio.
Of course, he's a mere 44 today.


----------



## neither (May 28, 2015)

Long live the coffee shop.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 28, 2015)

neither said:


> Long live the coffee shop.


Welcome aboard! Our house mother Foxfyre will be along soon with your first timer's complimentary caffeinated beverage.

In the mean time, in honor of Marco Rubio's 44th, enjoy a Cuban coffee on me!


----------



## Montrovant (May 28, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, I'll come clean, tomorrow is my birthday, was born in 1954, you do the math.......



Here, I'll help!  I was born in 1974 and I'm 40.....of course, my birthday is in October.....


----------



## Ringel05 (May 28, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 You share your birthday with Marco Rubio.
> Of course, he's a mere 44 today.


Actually he shares it with me....... as did the late JFK.........


----------



## Ringel05 (May 28, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


>



That's me running from father time.........


----------



## Ringel05 (May 28, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> neither said:
> 
> 
> > Long live the coffee shop.
> ...



That's straddling the line don'tcha think?  Politicians, upcoming elections, perceptions........... 
Just my take on it.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 28, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 You share your birthday with Marco Rubio.
> ...


JFK's birthday was May 29 according to Wikipedia.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 28, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > neither said:
> ...


Made no comment....


----------



## Ringel05 (May 28, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


My birthday is May 29th, tomorrow........ not today.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 28, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Just commenting that if I think it could be taken as line straddling....... 
Not admonishing just passing on what it could be taken as but I've been wrong before.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 28, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I'll come clean, tomorrow is my birthday, was born in 1954, you do the math.......
> ...


Geeze, children these days........


----------



## Foxfyre (May 28, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> The wife asked me what I wanted to do this weekend, told her I hadn't given it any thought.  She reminded me it was my birthday......  I forgot......
> So I'm doing something she wants......  Road trip to Ruidoso.......



Ruidoso is a great road trip  though there isn't a whole lot to do there this time of year.  Some good rates on motel rooms.  The Flying J Ranch used to have a limited menu--chicken and brisket, with or without bar-b-que sauce--but their brisket was superb.  Fun place to go.  If you like the casino scene, check out the Inn of the Mountain Gods--they used to have good food there too though we haven't been there in quite some time.  Absolutely gorgeous little city even with the burn scar from the big forest fire two or three years ago.


----------



## saveliberty (May 28, 2015)

I find it confusing your birthday is tomorrow, I mean when its Friday will your birthday be Saturday?  Sort of a moving target if you ask  me.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 28, 2015)

neither said:


> Long live the coffee shop.



Hi neither.  So happy you found us, and I see Ernie has already furnished you your first timer's complimentary beverage.  Interesting user name--will be fun seeing how people figure out if folks are talking about you or the pronoun/adverb out on the political threads.


----------



## peach174 (May 28, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> I find it confusing your birthday is tomorrow, I mean when its Friday will your birthday be Saturday?  Sort of a moving target if you ask  me.




*May 29th  *


----------



## saveliberty (May 28, 2015)

I never have paid for a drink here, I must have a big tab.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 28, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I've been pondering this as to whether it is straddling and I think if I had to rule, I would say as long as there is no political promotion involved, I don't see any reason that a person can't be acknowledged even if the person is such a political figure.  That's why I went to bat for Stat when he was posting political people drinking coffee some time back--I didn't see that as political at all though some wanted him reprimanded for that.   That is not the same thing as pushing a political agenda or perspective.   Now if you post a photo of a political figure along with endorsement or criticism of what he/she accomplished that would be straddling the line.  And to promote the person as better or worse than another or as the better or worse candidate is over the line.

My two cents.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 28, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> I never have paid for a drink here, I must have a big tab.



Let me know how big a tab you can afford and I'll figure it up for you.


----------



## Gracie (May 28, 2015)

Speaking of.....and maybe on target about political stuff....that might not be really derailing...I think I need a colonoscopy soon.

I don't wanna. But I think I might hafta.

AND swallow a mini camera in the form of a pill. Oh fun. Oh joy. Not.

That is all.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Oh I agree, just had a momentary; "is he promoting a candidate?  Why would he name him as a shared birthday person" kinda response.  
No problem, no harm done.
Sorry Ernie.


----------



## saveliberty (May 28, 2015)

Giving or receiving Gracie?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 28, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Speaking of.....and maybe on target about political stuff....that might not be really derailing...I think I need a colonoscopy soon.
> 
> I don't wanna. But I think I might hafta.
> 
> ...



Well Gracie, as much as I might be able to stretch it, I can't find a way to make a colonoscopy political.    And while I don't envy you, I think you'll be surprised how little a deal it is to do--after the prep anyway which is not really fun but at least you do that in private in the comfort of your own home.  And I'm sure it will all come out just fine.  (cough)


----------



## Ernie S. (May 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


I see it as simply acknowledging a famouse figure's birthday. Now, if I was to post a notable birthday from the same side of the spectrum every day, then the argument is valid.
My thinking is that as long as there isn't a picture of a famous (party of choice) having coffee on his birthday every day, there is no political connotation.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 28, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Speaking of.....and maybe on target about political stuff....that might not be really derailing...I think I need a colonoscopy soon.
> 
> I don't wanna. But I think I might hafta.
> 
> ...


My first (and so far only) colonoscopy they put me to sleep, not like being in surgery put to sleep but a "lighter" version.  I was out, then I was awake and they were done.


----------



## saveliberty (May 28, 2015)

Pretty noteworthy JFK still has birthdays...


----------



## saveliberty (May 28, 2015)

...Does Ronald Reagan still have them too?

(there, I'm balanced out)


----------



## peach174 (May 28, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Speaking of.....and maybe on target about political stuff....that might not be really derailing...I think I need a colonoscopy soon.
> 
> I don't wanna. But I think I might hafta.
> 
> ...



Oooo..... no fun at all !
I hope & pray that you get a positive reading and everything checks out fine.


----------



## saveliberty (May 28, 2015)

Colons are suppose to operate in one direction only.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 28, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I just see it as politicians are people too, and any would be as welcome in the Coffee Shop as anybody else is, but they would not be allowed to push a particular agenda here any more than anybody else is.  Wishing Marco a happy birthday is not pushing any kind of agenda.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 28, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Momentary lapse on my part, my apologies.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 28, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of.....and maybe on target about political stuff....that might not be really derailing...I think I need a colonoscopy soon.
> ...



Yes, that is the way it is for most people.  Hombre has had to have them fairly frequently because of his cancer history--his most recent however was still showing negative so he won't be scehduled for any more unless he starts showing symptoms--but he says he has been awake enough to watch them run the little machine through his colon.  This last time he was out enough he doesn't remember anything.  But they wheel you in, do their thing--a 100% painless procedure--wheel you out, you fart, you go home.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 28, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Colons are suppose to operate in one direction only.


I don't know, I think they can change direction, besides who would know the difference.......

*:*


----------



## Foxfyre (May 28, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



(((Hugs))  No harm no foul.  And we all know Ernie is one of the last to have any kind of chip on his shoulder.     I like it that we are always alert and thinking about it though so any inadvertent minor lapses in policy can be handled calmly and friendly and no harm is done.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 28, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Not needed; especially with a noob joining the shop today.

I just did a search for politicians drinking Cuban coffee at Versailles in Miami.
I shall not be posting the pictures I saw there.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Mine was in 2013, six more years before I'm supposed to have another.  Obviously everything was normal, even the backflow preventer.......


----------



## saveliberty (May 28, 2015)

Do I need a beard to be the most interesting man in the world?  Enquiring cats want to know.


----------



## saveliberty (May 28, 2015)

This is where Sherry inserts a bearded cat pic...


----------



## Ringel05 (May 28, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Do I need a beard to be the most interesting man in the world?  Enquiring cats want to know.


Nah, whiskers would look better........


----------



## Gracie (May 28, 2015)

Oh, I had one before. Problem is, I woke up in the middle of it. NOT FUN. I chanted. Nurse thought I was speaking in tongues. The Indian doctor laughed at her and chanted with me while hollering HOLD ON HOLD ON. I held on and bent the metal rail. Then they dosed me again with the twilight that was shy of the twi. He said he couldn't get all the way...even with the smallest scope. Wanted to do it again this time with an anetheisologist. I said not right now. MUCH later. Tired of being poked, prodded, parts of my body cut off, etc. Don't call me, I'll call you. That was 2 years ago. I just made a new appt with him for June 26th for consultation only.

He does endoscopes too, but with that camera pill. I think I can live with that. Beats them invading me from both ends.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Mine was anything but painless. I'll not be having another unless symptoms make it imperative.
Funny thing is, when I had mine, I got to the office armed and there was no place to stash my weapon. I kept my shirt and light jacket on during the procedure.
When I complained about the pain, additional medication was administered promptly.


----------



## saveliberty (May 28, 2015)

Hmmm...pills you can't swallow or a pain in the butt.  Sounds pretty political to me.


----------



## saveliberty (May 28, 2015)

Well, I'm off...

...probably best left open-ended...


----------



## Gracie (May 28, 2015)

The prep is the worst. Big assed 2 gallon jug of horrid stuff. But...it was not as bad as I thought. I held my nose, sucked down 4 cups at once, rinsed my mouth with clear water. Waited 10 minutes, did it again. Same procedure. Over and over. Half of the concoction the night before. Other half the morning of. I said fuck it the next morning and didn't bother. By then, the stuff did it's work and it was clear so I didn't bother with the other half. This time I will do the whole thing cuz I have the van that has a porta potty in it for emergencies since I have to drive 45 miles to have the procedure done and a lot can happen twixt there and here.


----------



## Gracie (May 28, 2015)

Actually, I don't want to do it at all....but I'm having "issues" with my gut lately. Tired of it. And the rememberance of "I couldn't get all the way up there even with the smallest scope". Like, wtf? Whats going on in there? Had a endoscopy...that was clear. But those don't get ALL the intestines. I think my prob is the food processing section..which is the small intestines. So what the hell..maybe I just need the camera FIRST. See whats going on. THEN if i need the other end done, so be it. But do everything else I can so it is not an unneccessary inconvenience.

That's my thoughts on the matter, anyway.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 28, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Well they aren't supposed to hurt.  You shouldn't be feeling a thing.  If you need another, demand another facility do it.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 28, 2015)

Gracie said:


> The prep is the worst. Big assed 2 gallon jug of horrid stuff. But...it was not as bad as I thought. I held my nose, sucked down 4 cups at once, rinsed my mouth with clear water. Waited 10 minutes, did it again. Same procedure. Over and over. Half of the concoction the night before. Other half the morning of. I said fuck it the next morning and didn't bother. By then, the stuff did it's work and it was clear so I didn't bother with the other half. This time I will do the whole thing cuz I have the van that has a porta potty in it for emergencies since I have to drive 45 miles to have the procedure done and a lot can happen twixt there and here.


I did almost the entire 2 gallons, just couldn't finish the last couple of cups, I was so full of fluid I looked (and felt) like a very wet Staypuft marshmallow man......  Any more I would have become aquatic......


----------



## Foxfyre (May 28, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Do I need a beard to be the most interesting man in the world?  Enquiring cats want to know.



Well I never was much of a 'beard' person until I met Ernie and GW along with the Duck Dynasty gang, and they've sort of changed my personal culture so I kind of like the beards now.  I have NOT warmed up to the not-quite-a-beard-but-not-clean-shaven look that is so popular now.  I want to buy the guys a razor.  But who knows, maybe I'll warm up to that too.

On a cat?  I dunno.  Grow one and I'll be happy to evaluate.


----------



## Gracie (May 28, 2015)

You know, I think the camera pill is a better option. You go in the office, they hand you a pill the size of a vitamin pill (horse pill size!), hand you water and tell you to drink. But first they put sensors on your tummy and gut area, that are stickied on your skin. Then you wear a velcro belt with the recorder on it around your waste, leave the office, carry on as usual. That camera is now in your stomach..traveling all through your body and taking....get this...FIFTY THOUSAND pics of the scenery it is recording....then it goes thru the rest of your intestines then out the exit. You turn in the recorder 8 to 12 hours after swallowing the pill. It ONLY records to the end of the small intestines. Cameras batteries die by then. But with endoscopes...they can't reach the small intestines. The camera DOES.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 28, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Do I need a beard to be the most interesting man in the world?  Enquiring cats want to know.


You can not become the most interesting man in the world without being an actual man, without having a beard or without my demise.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 28, 2015)

Apparently an attorney demanded a statement from ALL the officers involved in a particular arrest, and threw a hissy fit when he didn't receive one from Officer Peach even though he was informed that Officer Peach was a K-9.  So the Rosenburg police dutifully submitted the requested report:


----------



## Ernie S. (May 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Do I need a beard to be the most interesting man in the world?  Enquiring cats want to know.
> ...


Those guys with the 2 day growth.... I just tell them that when they grow up they may be able to grow a real beard.


----------



## Gracie (May 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Apparently an attorney demanded a statement from ALL the officers involved in a particular arrest, and threw a hissy fit when he didn't receive one from Officer Peach even though he was informed that Officer Peach was a K-9.  So the Rosenburg police dutifully submitted the requested report:


Too cute!!!


----------



## Sherry (May 28, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> I never have paid for a drink here, I must have a big tab.


----------



## Sherry (May 28, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> This is where Sherry inserts a bearded cat pic...


----------



## Ernie S. (May 28, 2015)

Good old dependable Sherry.


----------



## Sherry (May 28, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Good old dependable Sherry.



Did you just call me old??


----------



## Ernie S. (May 28, 2015)

Would I do that??????

I NEVER call women or those younger than me, "old".


----------



## Sherry (May 28, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Would I do that??????
> 
> I NEVER call women or those younger than me, "old".



What were you doing in 1969??


----------



## Ernie S. (May 28, 2015)

Hanging out with a half million of my closest friends listening to some great music.

I was 20.


----------



## Sherry (May 28, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Hanging out with a half million of my closest friends listening to some great music.
> 
> I was 20.



While you were playing in the mud, I was approaching seven months old.


----------



## saveliberty (May 28, 2015)

Sherry said:


> While you were playing in the mud, I was approaching seven months old.



Did you sneak up on it from behind or just kind of crawl up to it with your wispy locks?


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 28, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Speaking of.....and maybe on target about political stuff....that might not be really derailing...I think I need a colonoscopy soon.
> 
> I don't wanna. But I think I might hafta.
> 
> ...


Yeah, me too.  I keep getting notices to schedule a butt-borescope.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 28, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Not really too much different than mentioning any other media notable.


----------



## Gracie (May 28, 2015)

It sucks, GW. Literally and figuratively.


----------



## Gracie (May 28, 2015)

Hey...is anyone here at CS on twitter? It's soothing over there when I need some recharging. I follow some neat folks...nice pics, tv shows, PC game folks, proverbs from around the world, etc. Nice. Can block who I don't want following me, follow others who interest me in what they post or talk about, etc. I like it. Anyone else?


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Do I need a beard to be the most interesting man in the world?  Enquiring cats want to know.
> ...


You referring to me with that GW?  If so, I'm not sure where you got the impression I've a beard.  I'm one of those people who can't grow a beard to save my life.  I did have a nice, long ponytail/braid until I had it all cut off last month.  If you have another GW in mind, well...at ease, troops.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 28, 2015)

Gracie said:


> You know, I think the camera pill is a better option. You go in the office, they hand you a pill the size of a vitamin pill (horse pill size!), hand you water and tell you to drink. But first they put sensors on your tummy and gut area, that are stickied on your skin. Then you wear a velcro belt with the recorder on it around your waste, leave the office, carry on as usual. That camera is now in your stomach..traveling all through your body and taking....get this...FIFTY THOUSAND pics of the scenery it is recording....then it goes thru the rest of your intestines then out the exit. You turn in the recorder 8 to 12 hours after swallowing the pill. It ONLY records to the end of the small intestines. Cameras batteries die by then. But with endoscopes...they can't reach the small intestines. The camera DOES.


What happens to that pill after it has completed its mission?


----------



## Gracie (May 28, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > You know, I think the camera pill is a better option. You go in the office, they hand you a pill the size of a vitamin pill (horse pill size!), hand you water and tell you to drink. But first they put sensors on your tummy and gut area, that are stickied on your skin. Then you wear a velcro belt with the recorder on it around your waste, leave the office, carry on as usual. That camera is now in your stomach..traveling all through your body and taking....get this...FIFTY THOUSAND pics of the scenery it is recording....then it goes thru the rest of your intestines then out the exit. You turn in the recorder 8 to 12 hours after swallowing the pill. It ONLY records to the end of the small intestines. Cameras batteries die by then. But with endoscopes...they can't reach the small intestines. The camera DOES.
> ...


out da hole and in to da terlet. Flush that sucka.


----------



## Gracie (May 28, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


You whacked off your braided tail? NOOOOOooooooooooo!


----------



## saveliberty (May 28, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > You know, I think the camera pill is a better option. You go in the office, they hand you a pill the size of a vitamin pill (horse pill size!), hand you water and tell you to drink. But first they put sensors on your tummy and gut area, that are stickied on your skin. Then you wear a velcro belt with the recorder on it around your waste, leave the office, carry on as usual. That camera is now in your stomach..traveling all through your body and taking....get this...FIFTY THOUSAND pics of the scenery it is recording....then it goes thru the rest of your intestines then out the exit. You turn in the recorder 8 to 12 hours after swallowing the pill. It ONLY records to the end of the small intestines. Cameras batteries die by then. But with endoscopes...they can't reach the small intestines. The camera DOES.
> ...



Do you no follow Gracie GW?  Clearly it will be in a garage sale.


----------



## Sherry (May 28, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Hey...is anyone here at CS on twitter? It's soothing over there when I need some recharging. I follow some neat folks...nice pics, tv shows, PC game folks, proverbs from around the world, etc. Nice. Can block who I don't want following me, follow others who interest me in what they post or talk about, etc. I like it. Anyone else?



I don't do facebook, twitter, instagram, etc. My family, friends and co-workers are constantly bugging me to sign up on facebook, but I just don't have any interest. It took me years before I broke down and started texting, and I only did it to keep more in touch with my daughter. I'm so lame, I bet even old Ernie is on facebook.


----------



## Gracie (May 28, 2015)

I am not on FB and will NEVER be on FB. Nor instagram. But I do like twitter.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 28, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Hanging out with a half million of my closest friends listening to some great music.
> 
> I was 20.


Respect, oh, ancient one!!


----------



## saveliberty (May 28, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Hey...is anyone here at CS on twitter? It's soothing over there when I need some recharging. I follow some neat folks...nice pics, tv shows, PC game folks, proverbs from around the world, etc. Nice. Can block who I don't want following me, follow others who interest me in what they post or talk about, etc. I like it. Anyone else?
> ...



Old FB or new FB?


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 28, 2015)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


It was getting rather thin and pitifully sparse.  This last year has seen a mass exodus of fur from my blighted scalp.  I chose a hairstyle that better represents the available fur and is easier to keep.  Alas, ripening sucks!!


----------



## Gracie (May 28, 2015)

Either. I refuse to socialize with a hacker thief hosting the website. Ain't gonna happen.
Plus, I don't have family to keep in touch with. Well, I do. But none I want to know my business.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 28, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


OK, that ranks an "Eeewww"!


----------



## Sherry (May 28, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I don't even know what the hell that means. Or is that another crack about my age??


----------



## Gracie (May 28, 2015)

I was going to thin mine out since it FINALLY is past my shoulders now. Took 3 friggin years to get it there when I sawed it all off thinking I was gonna do chemo. 
But..I decided what the heck. Its nice and thick so let me look witchy. I don't care.


----------



## saveliberty (May 28, 2015)

Oh Gracie!  On Saturday I will be visiting one of my customers that is moving away.  She wants me t bring my five yard dump trailer, so she can dispose of everything that doesn't sell at her garage sale.  Last time I looked there was a kayak in there and a few other cool things.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 28, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Hey...is anyone here at CS on twitter? It's soothing over there when I need some recharging. I follow some neat folks...nice pics, tv shows, PC game folks, proverbs from around the world, etc. Nice. Can block who I don't want following me, follow others who interest me in what they post or talk about, etc. I like it. Anyone else?
> ...


My daughter set up a facebook account for me and has blackmailed me into looking at it in order to see photos of my granddaughters.  Otherwise, I don't really do much with it.


----------



## saveliberty (May 28, 2015)

Sherry said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



? I sort of joined FB mid face, so I don't know if there was 1.0 then 2.0 or not.


----------



## Gracie (May 28, 2015)

I figure if someone wants to chitchat with me, they can mail a letter or call me. Otherwise.....no thanks on blasting all my info out there.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 28, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I was going to thin mine out since it FINALLY is past my shoulders now. Took 3 friggin years to get it there when I sawed it all off thinking I was gonna do chemo.
> But..I decided what the heck. Its nice and thick so let me look witchy. I don't care.


I look a bit fluffier now, but only on weekends.  I wear a hat at work, so I suffer from "hat-hair".  Of course, no one I work with cares, and I'm so "old" most of the public doesn't notice.  I suppose if I had to do chemo, I'd start shaving...and buy a buffer.


----------



## Sherry (May 28, 2015)

I've glanced at my mom's and daughter's on occasion when they wanted to show me pics...I found it annoying and predictable to see certain family members trying to one up each other. Fuck that noise.


----------



## Gracie (May 28, 2015)

I want my hair down to my butt again. That will take...oh...about 6 more years I figure. I want it to cover my chest when pulled forward. Then I can dump the fake boob for good.


----------



## saveliberty (May 28, 2015)

Sherry said:


> I've glanced at my mom's and daughter's on occasion when they wanted to show me pics...I found it annoying and predictable to see certain family members trying to one up each other. Fuck that noise.



Several folks mentioned political stuff on FB.  Imagine how well that worked for them after my years on USMB?


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 28, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I want my hair down to my butt again. That will take...oh...about 6 more years I figure. I want it to cover my chest when pulled forward. Then I can dump the fake boob for good.


While I'd like my hair down to my butt again, what good would it be if braided it's only an eight of an inch thick?


----------



## Gracie (May 28, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I want my hair down to my butt again. That will take...oh...about 6 more years I figure. I want it to cover my chest when pulled forward. Then I can dump the fake boob for good.
> ...


Cuz it's there. But I see your point, lol. Whatever works for you, my friend, is good with me.


----------



## Gracie (May 28, 2015)

Hey..is anyone watching Aquarius tonight on tv? I wanna check it out.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 28, 2015)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Cuz what's there, my butt?


----------



## Sherry (May 28, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > I've glanced at my mom's and daughter's on occasion when they wanted to show me pics...I found it annoying and predictable to see certain family members trying to one up each other. Fuck that noise.
> ...



I imagine those were some epic beat downs.


----------



## Gracie (May 28, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


No. Yer hair!! One LONG assed combover. 
Mine will be a Flop Over. To hide my flat chest on one side.


----------



## saveliberty (May 28, 2015)

Sherry said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



They didn't make butt hurt cream in big enough sizes for those poor folks.


----------



## Gracie (May 28, 2015)

Ladies..you have NO clue what your tummy looks like when looking down. I could never see mine when I had both boobs. Now I see half of my tummy. Dayum. Not a pretty sight. So when I do look down while naked..I close my left eye.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 28, 2015)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Is that better than being long-chested?


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 28, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Ladies..you have NO clue what your tummy looks like when looking down. I could never see mine when I had both boobs. Now I see half of my tummy. Dayum. Not a pretty sight. So when I do look down while naked..I close my left eye.


Mirrors work wonders.  Have you ever pondered why hotels put mirrors in front of toilets in their bathrooms?


----------



## Gracie (May 28, 2015)

No and No, GW. And I hate my mirror. Only time I look in it is when brushing my teeth or putting on a wee bit of makeup when I go see the Doc. Long hair does not require looking the mirror, either. Just brush that shit back, make a ponytail, go.


----------



## saveliberty (May 28, 2015)

All the hot chicks go light on the makeup.


----------



## Gracie (May 28, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> All the hot chicks go light on the makeup.


All I use now is mineral brush on powder..just a tad. A smidge of blush and lipstick. No more mascara.No more eyeliner.

Gone are the days of fake eyelashes, globbed on liquid makeup powdered all over, blush and maybe a flower on my cheek. Oh, and eyebrow pencil. Typical 70's glop that was so "in" back in them days. I even had fake eyelashes with metalic strips in the lashes themselves. Thats when I was told I looked like gracie slick. All decked out. No 'mo.

I came home one day from work and was outside and decided to pluck my eyebrows and gasped. omg. EWW. My face looked horrid! Kinda like looking DOWN in a mirror at yer face. DON'T DO IT!!!


----------



## Gracie (May 28, 2015)

Speaking of memories...I threw them all away. Had a big assed box of pics of me and friends and family from my baby pics to teens to wild hippie days to about 10 years ago. I took that box and dumped it all in the trash can. All gone.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 28, 2015)

Gracie said:


> No and No, GW. And I hate my mirror. Only time I look in it is when brushing my teeth or putting on a wee bit of makeup when I go see the Doc. Long hair does not require looking the mirror, either. Just brush that shit back, make a ponytail, go.


Oh, yeah.  I know about the brush it back, braid it thing.  I don't need a mirror to brush my teeth, either.  And I  don't care how the Doc sees me, although I make a point of washing before I go...oh, and putting on fresh BVDs...


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 28, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Speaking of memories...I threw them all away. Had a big assed box of pics of me and friends and family from my baby pics to teens to wild hippie days to about 10 years ago. I took that box and dumped it all in the trash can. All gone.


I have so few pics from the past, I know they're around here somewhere, I just don't know where  Mostly, I have pictures of my fur-fam and scenery.  I'll figure out how to download my cellphone and post some spectacular sunrises, sunsets.


----------



## Gracie (May 28, 2015)

I kept the furkids. A couple of Mr Gracie and my dad. The rest? In da trash can. Most of the pics I have now are digital in my tinypic account. Not a heck of a lot of them, either.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 28, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Hanging out with a half million of my closest friends listening to some great music.
> ...


The brown stuff on my pants didn't smell near as bad.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 28, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Hey...is anyone here at CS on twitter? It's soothing over there when I need some recharging. I follow some neat folks...nice pics, tv shows, PC game folks, proverbs from around the world, etc. Nice. Can block who I don't want following me, follow others who interest me in what they post or talk about, etc. I like it. Anyone else?
> ...


Nope no facebook, twitter, instagram... I don't take selfies and rarely text. When I do text, I use voice text and am satisfied by whatever the software decides I want to say. I have texted the wife snippets of conversations at the bar, usually out of context remarks that always get me in trouble.


----------



## ChrisL (May 28, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I kept the furkids. A couple of Mr Gracie and my dad. The rest? *In da trash can*. Most of the pics I have now are digital in my tinypic account. Not a heck of a lot of them, either.



Why?


----------



## Gracie (May 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I kept the furkids. A couple of Mr Gracie and my dad. The rest? *In da trash can*. Most of the pics I have now are digital in my tinypic account. Not a heck of a lot of them, either.
> ...


Why not? When I'm dead, nobody to leave it to or would want it. I'd rather it be burned and buried in the landfill than people looking at pics and saying "who's that?".


----------



## ChrisL (May 28, 2015)

Gracie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Sorry.  I thought you had kids for some reason.


----------



## Gracie (May 28, 2015)

I do. 

End of subject. My bad for bringing it up.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 28, 2015)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (May 29, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Aw, no more pony tail?  And no beard?  Where did I get the idea that you were one of the bearded ones? Damn, I wish that lunch date had worked out when you came through Albuquerque awhile back.  But I'm sure you are gorgeous anyway.


----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2015)

I saw a pic of him some time ago. I believe he was on a roof..or near one? Anywho...he is handsome, yes. Even without a ponytail.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 29, 2015)

Sherry said:


> I've glanced at my mom's and daughter's on occasion when they wanted to show me pics...I found it annoying and predictable to see certain family members trying to one up each other. Fuck that noise.



Alas, both Hombre and my family take hundreds of pictures and they post them ALL on Facebook.  But in a way it is fun watching the kids grow up on the other side of the country, get married, and vacation etc. all without us leaving home.  Hombre and I don't because it takes us so long to figure out how to get it out of the phone or camera in intoour computer.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 29, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Chris in transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Montrovant (May 29, 2015)

I actually just shaved off my beard and mustache a few days ago.  The little one got her hair cut short again and I told her I'd shave my facial hair to match her (I wasn't going to cut my hair short ).  Of course, I have never had a full beard, just a Van Dyke type.  I've still got my pony tail!


----------



## ChrisL (May 29, 2015)

My hair is wicked long.  It's probably about 4 inches from my bottom now.    Actually, I really kind of need a hair cut, but I hate going to the salon, so I procrastinate.


----------



## ChrisL (May 29, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.
> 
> And we're still keeping vigil for
> 
> ...



Ooo.  I love the vigil pic.  I want to be there!


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 29, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


It's funny that we form certain "pictures" of what our fellow cyber-travelers look like. The few folks I have met sometimes match my imagination, sometimes, not so much.  I might not be the man you imagine me to be.  I regret not having been able to meet up, but who can tell what the future may bring.  Hope you enjoy your day.


----------



## ChrisL (May 29, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



That's why we have galleries.  Just post some pictures!


----------



## Ringel05 (May 29, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.
> ...







Now all that's missing is a Great White circling underneath.........


----------



## Foxfyre (May 29, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.
> ...



I thought it kind of neat.  But you can probably figure out the state, and maybe the location in the state from the sign post--at least a couple of our favorite Coffee Shop people hail from that state.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 29, 2015)

I do have a Twitter account but need far fewer than the fingers on one hand to count the times I've posted a tweet.  I glance in there maybe once a week just because my e-mail alerts me to something provocative one of the political types I follow has posted.

Facebook has become a way of life almost for me and my family. Almost all of us in both mine and Hombre's family--he has a LARGE and loving family--have Facebook accounts and a lot of them post a lot.  It is a way to stay connected and feel closer than would be possible otherwise since we are scattered from coast to coast over many states.  I also stay in contact with good friends, old classmates, old colleagues scattered all over the country and that has been a lot of fun.  None of us post anything that we care if anybody in the world sees--or at least most of us don't--I do cringe at some of the things a few of the younger ones post that I think they shouldn't--but it has been a really good thing for us.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 29, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.
> ...


I've been there many times. I rode down about once a month for the 5 years I was in South Florida.

Must sees are the Hemingway House






And the Mel Fisher Maritime Museum


----------



## Foxfyre (May 29, 2015)

I don't know whether I should be proud or a little horrified that I aced this test.  

Can You Answer These 10 1950 s Questions Surveee


----------



## Ringel05 (May 29, 2015)

Just got back from running the wife all over El Paso and further out, she had to stop by as many of the 9 clinics as she could to get Doctor's signatures on documents allowing her to do certain work for them.  Great way to spend my birthday, eh...... 
We did go to Genghis Grill (Mongolian BBQ) for dinner, something we've been meaning to do for at least a month now.  Wasn't great, wasn't bad.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 29, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> I don't know whether I should be proud or a little horrified that I aced this test.
> 
> Can You Answer These 10 1950 s Questions Surveee


Don't feel alone, I aced it also.......


----------



## Foxfyre (May 29, 2015)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY RINGEL!!!!*

*



*

*Just kidding. . . .*

*



*

*



*​


----------



## Ringel05 (May 29, 2015)

By the way it reached the upper 90s today, yeah we were using the AC in the car and turned it on when we got in the house........


----------



## Foxfyre (May 29, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Actually you probably live a lot closer to that signpost than Sherry and WQ do.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 29, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Just got back from running the wife all over El Paso and further out, she had to stop by as many of the 9 clinics as she could to get Doctor's signatures on documents allowing her to do certain work for them.  Great way to spend my birthday, eh......
> We did go to Genghis Grill (Mongolian BBQ) for dinner, something we've been meaning to do for at least a month now.  Wasn't great, wasn't bad.



See if you can find a PF Chang in El Paso.  Their mongolian beef is great.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 29, 2015)

There's only three cakes I like, pineapple upsidedown, carrot and Black Forest (and occasionally German chocolate but I have to be in the mood for that one).  I'm a pie person, even as a kid my mom would bake a cake for my friends and I would get a pie.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 29, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just got back from running the wife all over El Paso and further out, she had to stop by as many of the 9 clinics as she could to get Doctor's signatures on documents allowing her to do certain work for them.  Great way to spend my birthday, eh......
> ...


Yeah, they have one here but I'm super picky having been raised on Asian food in Asia.......  I have yet to find a "chain" restaurant that does anything correctly, I always find the hole in the wall restaurants, they always have the best foods.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 29, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> By the way it reached the upper 90s today, yeah we were using the AC in the car and turned it on when we got in the house........



Low 80's here but yeah, the A/C is running and it is a necessity in the car.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 29, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



We like the out of the way places too.  And I'm also picky, and PF Changs does do a really good job here.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 29, 2015)

All the pirates imagery reminded me of one of my favorite dances this year on Dancing With the Stars - Riker Lynch and Allison doing the Paso Doble on Disney night.  If you don't look really close you can really believe they are the actors from the movie:


----------



## Ringel05 (May 29, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > By the way it reached the upper 90s today, yeah we were using the AC in the car and turned it on when we got in the house........
> ...


We've gotten used to the 80s, the only time we use the AC in the house is in the evening when the heat the house has absorbed starts radiating inward then we generally shut it off and open the windows when we go to bed.  Currently the nightly temps are in the 50s but as summer days get hotter so will the nights.  
Yup, in the car, even in the upper 80s the AC is needed due mainly to the brutality of the sun shinning down on us and that's with the window tinting.......  Not too bad when we're moving down the road so we generally don't use it unless we have to.


----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2015)

I really liked Riker. He was very good and I LOVED his Capt Jack Sparrow dance!

Meanwhile....cold here today. Here I sit, with my tank top and shorts, still waiting for some sun to peek out and...nothing.


----------



## Montrovant (May 29, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> There's only three cakes I like, pineapple upsidedown, carrot and Black Forest (and occasionally German chocolate but I have to be in the mood for that one).  I'm a pie person, even as a kid my mom would bake a cake for my friends and I would get a pie.



I'm equal opportunity when it comes to my dessert, but here you go.


----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2015)

Did I miss Ringels birthday??


----------



## Ernie S. (May 29, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> I don't know whether I should be proud or a little horrified that I aced this test.
> 
> Can You Answer These 10 1950 s Questions Surveee


Congratulations! You nailed it. You have totally mastered the 50s. You aced this test. From politics to entertainment to the powerful social movements you’ve mastered all of it. It seems perhaps that you lived through it or may be watched and read about it, whichever it is you are a true 50s person and know your history well.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 29, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Not now. Judging from the numbers, that sign is in the lower Keys, South of Marathon and north of Key West.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 29, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I really liked Riker. He was very good and I LOVED his Capt Jack Sparrow dance!
> 
> Meanwhile....cold here today. Here I sit, with my tank top and shorts, still waiting for some sun to peek out and...nothing.


I'd offer my back yard with the pool but the sun has almost gone behind the Franklin Mountains. 
It'll look like this in about  two hours.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 29, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Did I miss Ringels birthday??


Nope, ya got until midnight........


----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2015)

No answers on right or wrong but it said I nailed it. I don't think I did, but....Who knows?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 29, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Did I miss Ringels birthday??



Not yet.   It is still his birthday.


----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Did I miss Ringels birthday??
> ...


Here ya go! Kinda matches your sunset pic! AND..it's a black forest cake!


----------



## Ringel05 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Ernie S. (May 29, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


>


I see you met my next wife!


----------



## Ringel05 (May 29, 2015)

I just finished having some cherry pie with my ice cream.......


----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2015)

Introducing my neck of the woods. 

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/10/t...ing-grid7|main5|dl23|sec3_lnk3&pLid=412961502


----------



## Ernie S. (May 29, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Introducing my neck of the woods.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/10/travel/things-to-do-in-36-hours-in-san-luis-obispo.html?WT.mc_id=2015-MAY-AOL-TRAVEL_ADRISK-0501-0531&WT.mc_ev=click&ad-keywords=MAYADRISK&icid=maing-grid7|main5|dl23|sec3_lnk3&pLid=412961502


You had me right up to the pink bar....


----------



## ChrisL (May 29, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > There's only three cakes I like, pineapple upsidedown, carrot and Black Forest (and occasionally German chocolate but I have to be in the mood for that one).  I'm a pie person, even as a kid my mom would bake a cake for my friends and I would get a pie.
> ...



Apple pie!  My fav!


----------



## ChrisL (May 29, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Introducing my neck of the woods.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/10/travel/things-to-do-in-36-hours-in-san-luis-obispo.html?WT.mc_id=2015-MAY-AOL-TRAVEL_ADRISK-0501-0531&WT.mc_ev=click&ad-keywords=MAYADRISK&icid=maing-grid7|main5|dl23|sec3_lnk3&pLid=412961502



Lovely!


----------



## ChrisL (May 29, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> I just finished having some cherry pie with my ice cream.......



Happy birthday.  My previous birthday greeting is still in effect.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 30, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Introducing my neck of the woods.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/10/travel/things-to-do-in-36-hours-in-san-luis-obispo.html?WT.mc_id=2015-MAY-AOL-TRAVEL_ADRISK-0501-0531&WT.mc_ev=click&ad-keywords=MAYADRISK&icid=maing-grid7|main5|dl23|sec3_lnk3&pLid=412961502



Beautiful area Gracie.  I presume the photo of Big Sur I posted a day or two ago is fairly close to you too, yes?


----------



## Gracie (May 30, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Introducing my neck of the woods.
> ...


It's up the road a piece.  About 2 hours, give or take.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 30, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Chris in transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 30, 2015)

Here's the Transmountain Expressway, the video run is from the northwest of town to the northeast of town.  The Franklin Mountains split El Paso in half.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 30, 2015)

Well, it's been another Red Letter week in my career.  Actually, the last two weeks have been nothing short of spectacular.  In the normal course of a month, I complete somewhere in the neighborhood of eighty five inspections.  Now, these are all over the county. But in the last two weeks I've conducted 1,479 inspections.  I did all the public housing units in my hometown and the next town down river, Wellsville Ohio.

You may recall that I've described our local topography as an unmade bed.  This area of Ohio features rolling ravines into steep valleys.  I live at the Terminal Moraine of the glaciers that scoured out the Great Lakes.  The glaciers stopped their southward slide a couple hundred thousand years ago and began to melt.  The resulting constant flow of melted ice tore through the topsoil, ground through layers of slate and sandstone and left us with a geography that is flat at alternating banks of the Ohio River and a series of ridges of roughly equal height separated by deep valleys.

It was on one such hillside that, back in the early 1970s, it was decided to build a public housing development.  They called their wonderland LaBelle Terrace.  I'm not an accomplished architect, but I know bad architecture when I see it.  I remember when I closed the mortgage on the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate I was understandably nervous.  With all the signatures and agreements involved in a mortgage, I rose from the desk in a nice office in the bank and forgot how I got into it.  I turned left when I should have turned right.  Right when the best course was a left.  I turned to the closing officer and said "Who ever designed these offices must have gotten Ds in Architeure School!"

She shot me a look and said "My husband was the lead architect on our renovations."

Anyway, LaBelle Terrace has steep hillsides, literally hundred of steps, steep ramps and no parking.  Wherever you can park means either a long descent or an arduous ascent to your apartment.  Then the apartments themselves are two or three stories high.  Some have sunken living rooms and four flights of stairs.  This place has bad architecture in spades.

After a full day of huffing and puffing up and down the steps, hills and ramps built to allow residents to get to their apartments, my heart was beating like the tympani section in a Tchichovski symphony.  I had scheduled all the units in the steepest section for yesterday.  I looked up the hill and saw four more units.  I started to climb yet another flight of steps and trudge up another steep ramp.

I was sucking air like a Dyson vacuum, the peripheral focus was getting fuzzy and little sparklers appeared before my eyes.  I looked to read the house numbers on the final four and saw an extremely portly man sunning himself is a lounge chair.  He was bald and had a look of total contentment on his moonlike face.

I thought to myself, 'After a long and difficult journey, after such a trying climb up the mountain and encountering a man of such generous carriage, I should receive enlightenment!'

But it turned out not to be an incarnation of the Buddah.  It was just a fat guy in LaBelle Terrace.


----------



## Gracie (May 30, 2015)

Do they have lifts? Or does the fat guy never leave his apartment? If you were huffing and puffing, I can imagine what HE goes thru.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 30, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Do they have lifts? Or does the fat guy never leave his apartment? If you were huffing and puffing, I can imagine what HE goes thru.


He makes one trip per day at maximum up and down.  He probably has a stash of Snickers bars somewhere on his route.  I was chugging up and down those hills like a Churpa all day!


----------



## Gracie (May 30, 2015)

I was gasping just reading it.
Get some trekking poles. I love mine. Without them..I would be up shit creek with my bad hip.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 30, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> Well, it's been another Red Letter week in my career.  Actually, the last two weeks have been nothing short of spectacular.  In the normal course of a month, I complete somewhere in the neighborhood of eighty five inspections.  Now, these are all over the county. But in the last two weeks I've conducted 1,479 inspections.  I did all the public housing units in my hometown and the next town down river, Wellsville Ohio.
> 
> You may recall that I've described our local topography as an unmade bed.  This area of Ohio features rolling ravines into steep valleys.  I live at the Terminal Moraine of the glaciers that scoured out the Great Lakes.  The glaciers stopped their southward slide a couple hundred thousand years ago and began to melt.  The resulting constant flow of melted ice tore through the topsoil, ground through layers of slate and sandstone and left us with a geography that is flat at alternating banks of the Ohio River and a series of ridges of roughly equal height separated by deep valleys.
> 
> ...



I love your stories Nosmo.  

But this was a vivid reminder to me why this last time round of home shopping that we looked diligently for a house with no stairs of any kind.  I don't want to have to go up or down to take out the trash or carry in the groceries.  And because inclimate weather is so rare here, there is no need for storm shelter so we don't need a basement and very few people have one.

I even resent having to step down four inches into our enclose back porch area, and then step up again to get to our flagstone patio outside.  But is the Pimplebutt Estate in Ohio?  I was thinking you were across the line into Pennsylvania?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 30, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I was gasping just reading it.
> Get some trekking poles. I love mine. Without them..I would be up shit creek with my bad hip.



I remember when you ordered those trekking poles Gracie but then you never mentioned how you like them once you got them.  They work well for you?


----------



## Nosmo King (May 30, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it's been another Red Letter week in my career.  Actually, the last two weeks have been nothing short of spectacular.  In the normal course of a month, I complete somewhere in the neighborhood of eighty five inspections.  Now, these are all over the county. But in the last two weeks I've conducted 1,479 inspections.  I did all the public housing units in my hometown and the next town down river, Wellsville Ohio.
> ...


Steps are just a natural part of our daily lives here, just like bridges.

The town is East Liverpool, Ohio.  Thirty five miles from Pittsburgh, thirty five miles from Youngstown, Ohio (home of SFC Ollie), and twenty miles north of Steubenville, Ohio (birthplace of Dean Martin and Jimmy "the Greek" Snyder.

Everyone who lives in Ohio and points west owes a debt of gratitude to my hometown for this is where the official Point of Beginning is.  All land surveys are tied back to the magical point at the state line of Ohio and Pennsylvania and West Virginia.  It's the northernmost point on the Ohio River.  All the state, county, township and private property survey lines have to start someplace and this, as they say, is it.


----------



## peach174 (May 30, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> I don't know whether I should be proud or a little horrified that I aced this test.
> 
> Can You Answer These 10 1950 s Questions Surveee



I think we all should be proud that we aced the test, because we all lived through the 50's.
I also get the point that it means we are getting old. 
I'm happy with my age.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 30, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know whether I should be proud or a little horrified that I aced this test.
> ...


I do feel a certain sense of accomplishment for having made it to nearly 66. There are times, however that I wish I hadn't punished my body so badly along the way.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 30, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



I never thought about what a surveyor uses for a starting point.  But it does make sense that measurements have to begin somewhere.

As for steps, I suppose they are a part of all of our lives everywhere.  I remember some years ago when I was in much better physical shape than I am now, we climbed the 224 steps at Seven Falls near Colorado Springs.  The combination of the altitude and too much time behind a desk took a quick toll.  By the time I was at the top I was jittery and my legs were pretty rubbery--and then we had to climb back down again which was even scarier because I was so near exhaustion and thought my legs might give out.  (That was a good wake up call for me at that time--I did some serious strengthening and conditioning work after that.)

Now I do steps when I have to, but need to hold onto something.  I can no longer easily negotiate a series of steps if I don't have sturdy hand rails to hold onto.  Going up is easier than coming down.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 30, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



No kidding.  I think a lot of us are now thinking we should have done some things differently along the way.


----------



## ChrisL (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Ringel05 (May 30, 2015)

Drove up to Ruidoso, yup FF, small touristy mountain town with touristy overpriced stuff for sale.  Drove by the Inn of the Mountain Gods, pretty lake but we didn't stop.  Had a late lunch in Alamogordo, hit some of the thrifts then headed home, the wife had to take over driving when we reached Orogrande as I was starting to nod off at the wheel........ 
Got home and turned on the AC and swamp cooler, 90 degrees and the house was a little on the toasty side.


----------



## blackhawk (May 30, 2015)

A cell phone especially for senior citizens.


----------



## Gracie (May 30, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I was gasping just reading it.
> ...


They are AWESOME. I can't believe that two poles would make such a HUGE difference. I used to use walking staffs out of branches that I would go hunting for, then carve in to snake heads and whatnot...complete with scales. That was when I had better flexibility of my wrists and hands and could use the exacto knives.  But it was just ONE walking stick. Who woulda thunk TWO would do what ONE couldn't do?
Upper arm workout, cardiovascular stuff...strain off ankles, knees, hips. I can walk further now than I have in 5 years. Love 'em! They stay in my van. Where I go, they go. People ask me about them all the time, too. I tell them...go to ebay, spend 15 bucks, GET SOME.


----------



## Gracie (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (May 30, 2015)

Arthritis Foundation: Nordic Walking Trekking Poles and Walking

Walking poles Good for brisk walking - Mayo Clinic


----------



## WelfareQueen (May 30, 2015)

Sherry and I saw the Aloha movie with Bradley Cooper and Emma Stone.  It is a romantic comedy....sort of.

Sherry liked it....but I think mainly because she drooled the entire movie over Bradley Cooper.  

Yes.....he was dreamy.  

Me.....I thought it was.......eh......small cap okay.  Could have been much more.  But ladies.....two big thumbs up from Sherry........  for Bradley Cooper.  


"*His eyes are a river of blue."* 

Like I said....fucking dreamy.


Peace out.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 30, 2015)

I can relate.  Bradley Cooper does have nice eyes:






And we gals can get all mushy about great blue eyes:


















://ts1.mm.bing.net/th?&id=JN.CH2axRGzft6KlkGZ%2bnOpnQ&w=300&h=300&c=0&pid=1.9&rs=0&p=0

. . .but I have it on good authority that other things are more important.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 30, 2015)

blackhawk what part of the country do you call home?


----------



## blackhawk (May 30, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> blackhawk what part of the country do you call home?


The very at the moment rain soaked Texas.


----------



## Gracie (May 30, 2015)

blackhawk said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk what part of the country do you call home?
> ...


Can we have some?


----------



## blackhawk (May 30, 2015)

Gracie said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Take as much as you want.


----------



## Gracie (May 30, 2015)

I'll send ya a really long hose, k?


----------



## Ernie S. (May 30, 2015)

Governor moonbeam would only use the water to flush little fishies out to sea and tax hell out of you for having a non-compliant hose.


----------



## Gracie (May 30, 2015)

People have dead lawns so now they want fake turf. But...get this...there are RESTRICTIONS on fake turf. 

Meanwhile...the golf course is very green for the richies that pay to putt a little bitty ball around trying to get it in a hole wayyyyyy over yonder.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 30, 2015)

OOps. We be gettin' a scoche political here, Gracie.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 31, 2015)

Yup.  Ernie and Gracie get a wee bit of time out for pushing the limits just a wee bit, at least enough to merit a finger wag.    But all is well as the wee hours of the morning are here and I really have to make myself go to bed.

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Chris in transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Becki and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Gracie (May 31, 2015)

Sorry. Just a mini rant about how brown my beautiful area is. All that rain in Texas and in the middle of the usa and here we sit..missing what too many are getting. And lawn turf. Fake stuff. I thought about it but DAYUM! That stuff is expensive! Then I thought maybe small yard rocks for landscaping. Then I decided nah....the doves love their dirt bath and the yellow oriole joins them from time to time. So I just rake it in a zen pattern and it looks nice. And thankfully, the ice plants store their own water and the bees are happy with the blooms.

Howzat for making up for the tiny slide I did? Can you visualize the yellow oriole? He (she?) is so pretty. I didn't know what it was so I had to google. Wanna see?


----------



## Noomi (May 31, 2015)

I have my first appointment with my counselor next week and I am pretty darned nervous. I guess I will give it a go and see if it helps, seeing I have been on a waiting list for two months.

I would love the people responsible to be brought to justice but that probably won't happen, so talking about it might have to be what I can settle for.


----------



## 007 (May 31, 2015)

Some places are locked in a bad drought, other places are rain drenched beyond the norm, and up here in Wisconsin it's still practically winter. It's going to be June 1st tomorrow, and this morning I have 35 degrees on my thermometer, 3 degrees away from FREEZING, and believe it or not, I have my HEAT on in the house. I also just saw a national weather map with predictions in temps for the next three months, and they had what appeared to be as the middle third of the country, north to south, marked as being below normal for temps, and the east and west coasts as higher than normal. We can't win in WI. This is going on the third year of being just... COLD... and it's getting OLD.


----------



## Dajjal (May 31, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Sorry. Just a mini rant about how brown my beautiful area is. All that rain in Texas and in the middle of the usa and here we sit..missing what too many are getting. And lawn turf. Fake stuff. I thought about it but DAYUM! That stuff is expensive! Then I thought maybe small yard rocks for landscaping. Then I decided nah....the doves love their dirt bath and the yellow oriole joins them from time to time. So I just rake it in a zen pattern and it looks nice. And thankfully, the ice plants store their own water and the bees are happy with the blooms.
> 
> Howzat for making up for the tiny slide I did? Can you visualize the yellow oriole? He (she?) is so pretty. I didn't know what it was so I had to google. Wanna see?




If I had that bird I would give it a good cuddle. Especially since it has a straight beak , and could not bite me like my birdy did for the first couple of years. My birdy had a curved parrot beak for breaking open nuts and she used to bite my fingers to the bone. It was like having your finger pinched with pointed pliers. But eventually she got used to the idea of being cuddled and she did not bite me any more.


----------



## saveliberty (May 31, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know whether I should be proud or a little horrified that I aced this test.
> ...



Ahmmm...I aced it too and wasn't even around for the fifties.


----------



## saveliberty (May 31, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Did I miss Ringels birthday??
> ...



But you said your birthday was tomorrow...


----------



## Ringel05 (May 31, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


No coffee yet and I'm not awake enough to come up with something witty.  Now go pester your other human, she's still asleep.


----------



## saveliberty (May 31, 2015)

I pawed at the pillow for a minute of two, no reaction...


----------



## saveliberty (May 31, 2015)

Throw me a ball of yarn and I'm out of here.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 31, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Throw me a ball of yarn and I'm out of here.


Sorry, don't have any yarn, would barbed wire work?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 31, 2015)

blackhawk said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



Is your house high and dry?  You can get to and from work?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 31, 2015)

Good morning all.  Hoping Nosmo King saw the vigil list photo last night.  The photos he has posted of the Pimplebutt Estate show a street of such severe grade that he could be in one of the house up on the hill there.  

Hombre has been under the weather with sinus infection and a deep cough though he seems to be somewhat on the mend now--apparently not a long lived bug.  Volunteering at the urgent care center, he gets exposed to everything and, being a generous soul, he shares it.  So as of this morning it is pretty obvious to me that I've got it.  And I'm not happy about it so if I am a bit short with folks today, please forgive me.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 31, 2015)

Noomi said:


> I have my first appointment with my counselor next week and I am pretty darned nervous. I guess I will give it a go and see if it helps, seeing I have been on a waiting list for two months.
> 
> I would love the people responsible to be brought to justice but that probably won't happen, so talking about it might have to be what I can settle for.



Giving Noomi a Mama Fox (((hug))).  Don't be nervous love.  You'll find out that it will feel much more natural than you think and a good counselor will let you share at a level you are comfortable with.  None of us can change what has been and we have only some control over what will be.  But all of us humans have capacity to change much of what is when it is a good thing to do so.  And this is likely a great chance for you to do that.  Wishing you all the best.


----------



## blackhawk (May 31, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Yeah I have gottten a lot of rain but I'm not in any of the high flood areas the way the storms were coming in the people up near the Texas Oklahoma border or those down South were getting the worst of the flooding. Got clear skies and sun today with no rain in the forecast.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 31, 2015)

blackhawk said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



That's good.  One less of our Coffee Shoppers I have to worry about then.     I have a classmate and a couple of friends who live near Lake Texhoma and they have been posting daily updates of the advancing water.  Day by day boat ramps, trees, etc. are being inundated.  Likewise in the DFW area, our Arlington, Grand Prairie, Dallas, and Fort Worth friends and relatives have been posting the advancing waters on the Trinity River and Lake Arlington and at Fair Park.  Just incredible.

Have friends and relatives throughout the Texas Panhandle and South Plains too--they aren't reporting serious flooding, but are wishing they had planted rice instead of okra.  And our folks on the gulf coast got caught up in that mess in and around Houston.  Amazing terrible stuff.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 31, 2015)

007 said:


> Some places are locked in a bad drought, other places are rain drenched beyond the norm, and up here in Wisconsin it's still practically winter. It's going to be June 1st tomorrow, and this morning I have 35 degrees on my thermometer, 3 degrees away from FREEZING, and believe it or not, I have my HEAT on in the house. I also just saw a national weather map with predictions in temps for the next three months, and they had what appeared to be as the middle third of the country, north to south, marked as being below normal for temps, and the east and west coasts as higher than normal. We can't win in WI. This is going on the third year of being just... COLD... and it's getting OLD.



Our Michiganer, Saveliberty, next door hasn't mentioned it, but I see an awful lot of winter weather noted on the severe weather map in upper Michigan.  And I can't imagine Michigan having winter weather while Wisconsin is warm.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 31, 2015)

The severe weather gifs are amazing.  I am posting it at noon Eastern time.  But if you check back later this image shown here will change as the weather changes so you always have a current picture.  Blue is wind - dark green means flood watch - light green is flood warning - yellow outline severe thunderstorm watch - solid yellow is severe thunderstorm warning - red outline is tornado watch - solid red tornado warning.  The white indicates severe winter weather.


----------



## WelfareQueen (May 31, 2015)

Noomi said:


> I have my first appointment with my counselor next week and I am pretty darned nervous. I guess I will give it a go and see if it helps, seeing I have been on a waiting list for two months.
> 
> I would love the people responsible to be brought to justice but that probably won't happen, so talking about it might have to be what I can settle for.




Noomi....you're doing the right thing.    You have a lot of courage.  Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 31, 2015)

We were discussing Carlsbad Caverns a day or two ago, and I just ran across this photo that really illustrates pretty well what to expect, though no photograph can duplicate what it is to be there.  If I am remembering right, this is just about 1/2 the way between the opening and the bottom.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 31, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  Hoping Nosmo King saw the vigil list photo last night.  The photos he has posted of the Pimplebutt Estate show a street of such severe grade that he could be in one of the house up on the hill there.
> 
> Hombre has been under the weather with sinus infection and a deep cough though he seems to be somewhat on the mend now--apparently not a long lived bug.  Volunteering at the urgent care center, he gets exposed to everything and, being a generous soul, he shares it.  So as of this morning it is pretty obvious to me that I've got it.  And I'm not happy about it so if I am a bit short with folks today, please forgive me.


Thanks for the shout out to the Pottery Capital of the World, Foxy!

The houses here are stuck to the hillsides like rice paddy terraces are stuck to hills in Thailand!  My neighbor can look into the second floor of the house next door.  My living room is at the same level as his basement.  A friend of mine had visitors from China and they compared East Liverpool to San Francisco.  The topography being the one and only similarity.

The post card you found was of the old Thompson pottery.  We once had over one hundred potteries and decorating shops around town.  But today, we have only three potteries and one decorating shop.  We have a town game unique to us.  It's door knob tossing.  One of the ceramic products made here was door knobs.  The rejected knobs were unceremoniously dumped along the banks of the river.

That's where we 'mine' them and developed the game.  The knob tossing court is two tires buried up to the sidewalks forty feet apart.  If your toss lands inside the tire it's two points.  If it lands on the sidewall of the tire, it's one point.  You play to 21.  A simple game for a simple place.  It's featured at the Pottery Festival each June during the Pottery Olympics.

You don't want to know about the games of the Pottery Olympics, do you?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 31, 2015)

I notice in the last couple of hours, some of that winter weather is showing up in Wisconsin on that severe weather map now.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 31, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all.  Hoping Nosmo King saw the vigil list photo last night.  The photos he has posted of the Pimplebutt Estate show a street of such severe grade that he could be in one of the house up on the hill there.
> ...



Well the door knob toss sounds kind of fun.  There really is a Pottery Olympics?


----------



## Ringel05 (May 31, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Some places are locked in a bad drought, other places are rain drenched beyond the norm, and up here in Wisconsin it's still practically winter. It's going to be June 1st tomorrow, and this morning I have 35 degrees on my thermometer, 3 degrees away from FREEZING, and believe it or not, I have my HEAT on in the house. I also just saw a national weather map with predictions in temps for the next three months, and they had what appeared to be as the middle third of the country, north to south, marked as being below normal for temps, and the east and west coasts as higher than normal. We can't win in WI. This is going on the third year of being just... COLD... and it's getting OLD.
> ...



That's cause you're not a Yooper.......


----------



## Sherry (May 31, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sherry and I saw the Aloha movie with Bradley Cooper and Emma Stone.  It is a romantic comedy....sort of.
> 
> Sherry liked it....but I think mainly because she drooled the entire movie over Bradley Cooper.
> 
> ...



You are so totally exaggerating...it was not the_* entire*_ movie.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 31, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Every June we hold the Pottery Festival.  It's part carnival, part trade show, part fund raiser and it features the Pottery Olympics on the last day.

There is the sagger race, the batter out challenge, door knob tossing tournament and the bisque throw.

Saggers are eight foot long planks about ten inches wide and a half inch thick.  They are used to take ware from station to station in a pottery.  Hollow ware (pitchers, bottles and the like) as well as flat ware (bowls, platters and plates) are first cast or molded and then place in the bisque ovens.  These ovens dry the ware of all the water contained in the clay.  This is necessary so they don't end up producing steam and exploding in the kilns (pronounced "kills").  Then Saggers are used to take the ware from the kiln cars to decorating stations where decals and stripes of gold or colors are applied.  During the sagger races, bisque ware is carried on saggers by the racers around a maze-like course.

When plates or cups are formed, a mold is spun like a record on a turntable.  Clay is thrown onto the spinning mold and a mold to form the base of the ware is pulled down on the spinning clay.  Voila!  We have a plate!  The 'batter out' is the person who must pull a fistful of clay from a cylinder of raw clay and do the tossing onto the mold.

The 'batter out ' challenge is a competition between skilled batter outs to produce as many acceptable plates in a given period of time.

Bisque ware, as I described, is ware that has been dried out and ready for glazing.  A bunch of bisque ware is provided by one or the other local potteries and thrown for distance and accuracy.

Sound alike fun, eh?  Well, the 50th annual Tri-State Pottery Festival begins the third week next month.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 31, 2015)

Leave it to an Ohioan to pronounce "kiln" as "kills".........


----------



## saveliberty (May 31, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Some places are locked in a bad drought, other places are rain drenched beyond the norm, and up here in Wisconsin it's still practically winter. It's going to be June 1st tomorrow, and this morning I have 35 degrees on my thermometer, 3 degrees away from FREEZING, and believe it or not, I have my HEAT on in the house. I also just saw a national weather map with predictions in temps for the next three months, and they had what appeared to be as the middle third of the country, north to south, marked as being below normal for temps, and the east and west coasts as higher than normal. We can't win in WI. This is going on the third year of being just... COLD... and it's getting OLD.
> ...



The Upper Peninsula is kind of on its own most days.


----------



## saveliberty (May 31, 2015)

Sherry said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry and I saw the Aloha movie with Bradley Cooper and Emma Stone.  It is a romantic comedy....sort of.
> ...




Closing credits don't count Sherry...


----------



## Ringel05 (May 31, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Most days?


----------



## saveliberty (May 31, 2015)

The UP looks like a deer crossing the road.  Face it, the UP is not a pleasant peninsula...


----------



## Sherry (May 31, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



Zip it, catboy.


----------



## saveliberty (May 31, 2015)

I see you still have that big grin after seeing Bradley....


----------



## Sherry (May 31, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> The UP looks like a deer crossing the road.  Face it, the UP is not a pleasant peninsula...



The last time I went tent camping, in '79 at the age of 10, it was in Copper Harbor, MI. It was July and cold as fuck, making it miserable sleeping conditions. Plus, I had a cow when my mom and I had to come back to the dock so she could use the bathroom. We had a stringer with over 20 beautiful crappies on it, and somehow when we got back out on the lake, she threw it overboard without tying it back to the boat. My grandparents heard me yelling, "MOOOOOTTTTTHHHHHEEEEERRRRR!!!!!"  on the other side of the lake. Yes, we had a memorable trip.


----------



## Sherry (May 31, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> I see you still have that big grin after seeing Bradley....



I'm not really one for celebrity crushes, but he's easy on the eyes...my only true celebrity love was Elvis, but he died when I was only 8 so we never were able to get married.


----------



## saveliberty (May 31, 2015)

Yes, you missed it by two years in Kentucky.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 31, 2015)

Sherry said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I see you still have that big grin after seeing Bradley....
> ...



But Elvis had dark brown eyes.  

I never felt all that romantic toward Elvis though I did like his music.  Never got to see him in concert but Hombre did as a kid.  My showmance was believe or not was with Dean Martin--the young Dean Martin of Martin and Lewis era.  I can't even begin to say why but there was definitely one of those wierd connections with him.  (Never met him either.)


----------



## Sherry (May 31, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Nope...he definitely had blue eyes.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 31, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



By golly you're right.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 31, 2015)

I was going by what I am pretty sure was this one that hung in my daughter's bedroom for years. . . .can't really tell. . . .


----------



## Ringel05 (May 31, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> The UP looks like a deer crossing the road.  Face it, the UP is not a pleasant peninsula...


Damn southerners........


----------



## Sherry (May 31, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> I was going by what I am pretty sure was this one that hung in my daughter's bedroom for years. . . .can't really tell. . . .



When I was 6 years old, I was going through my dad's albums and came across the one below...I put it on the turntable and was a goner. I gave my young heart to him.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 31, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Leave it to an Ohioan to pronounce "kiln" as "kills".........


The dreaded silent "N"!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 31, 2015)

Okay most of these things I note and think 'clever' and then forget about it.  But this one really inspires me to do this--we have chargers all over the office.  Can you get the grommets at any craft store?  And do they make bigger ones--like you could pass an extension cord through?

She Starts By Covering A Shoebox With Fabric By The Time She s Finished I m Off To The Craft Store


----------



## Ringel05 (May 31, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay most of these things I note and think 'clever' and then forget about it.  But this one really inspires me to do this--we have chargers all over the office.  Can you get the grommets at any craft store?  And do they make bigger ones--like you could pass an extension cord through?
> 
> She Starts By Covering A Shoebox With Fabric By The Time She s Finished I m Off To The Craft Store


Yes they make grommets of all sizes, you could use a "desk grommet". 

Desk Grommets - Organize wires and cables and route them eas - CableOrganizer.com


----------



## Foxfyre (May 31, 2015)

Okay gang, I've tried all my positive thinking tricks and I still feel like something a feral cat dragged in.  So I'm going to check out early tonight and try to sleep off whatever bug I have.

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Chris in transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Becki, R.D., and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## ChrisL (May 31, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay gang, I've tried all my positive thinking tricks and I still feel like something a feral cat dragged in.  So I'm going to check out early tonight and try to sleep off whatever bug I have.
> 
> Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.
> 
> ...



Hope you feel better soon Foxy!


----------



## Montrovant (May 31, 2015)

It's after midnight, so it is technically the little one's birthday now.  6 years!  Before I started doing this I probably would have made a good poster child for who not to hire as a nanny.


----------



## ChrisL (May 31, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> It's after midnight, so it is technically the little one's birthday now.  6 years!  Before I started doing this I probably would have made a good poster child for who not to hire as a nanny.



What did you get her?


----------



## Tresha91203 (Jun 1, 2015)

I keep trying to catch up, but still have 50 pages to go. Hope you are all doing well. I'm just wrapping up peak season at work. It has been brutal but fulfilling. The MIL is off doing the WA + Canada trip, visiting grandbabies for the summer. Mom doing well, no falls or surgeries to report. Husband still on the wagon. The kitten isn't anymore. Will post a recent pic when I get caught up. Xoxoxo


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 1, 2015)

Morning everyone!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 1, 2015)

Noomi said:


> I have my first appointment with my counselor next week and I am pretty darned nervous. I guess I will give it a go and see if it helps, seeing I have been on a waiting list for two months.
> 
> I would love the people responsible to be brought to justice but that probably won't happen, so talking about it might have to be what I can settle for.



Hi Noomi!  Good to see you around here!    Our thoughts are with you and we wish you good luck!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 1, 2015)

Sucking down more coffee, didn't sleep well.  Gotta take the wife to work so I can take the car in for service.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 1, 2015)

This is June 1 and the 25th anniversary of my ownership of the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate.  That's right.  they gave me the keys a quarter century ago this very day.

In the intervening years, I've replaced the roof, the front portico, all the windows, the HVAC system, two water heaters, upgraded the electrical system to 200 amps, renovated the Great Hall, kitchen, bath, office and bedroom.  I've planted new landscaping, tore out some old and planted flower beds and boxes every year.

The house was built in 1949 and I am the longest tenured owner.  I take pride of ownership and have hopefully assured that the place will stand intact for the next twenty five years.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 1, 2015)

Morning !


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 1, 2015)

Tresha91203 said:


> I keep trying to catch up, but still have 50 pages to go. Hope you are all doing well. I'm just wrapping up peak season at work. It has been brutal but fulfilling. The MIL is off doing the WA + Canada trip, visiting grandbabies for the summer. Mom doing well, no falls or surgeries to report. Husband still on the wagon. The kitten isn't anymore. Will post a recent pic when I get caught up. Xoxoxo



Tresha!!!  So happy you stopped by.  Glad to hear things are going well, especially with hubby.  Just goes to show that one of those slips isn't fatal.  While of course 'catching up' in the Coffee Shop isn't discouraged, this is the kind of place you can be away from and just come back and pick up wherever we are like in real life.  I confess to being one who doesn't always read a long thread--check out the OP, maybe read back through a few posts, but the whole thing?  Not often.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 1, 2015)

Oh and good morning everybody.  The sun is shining, and I do feel some better so far--we'll see how it goes as the day progresses.  Our trusty GE electric range decided the oven wasn't going to work any more yesterday and I can't run the kitchen without an oven.  Probably just an element, but because some of the burners are also showing their age, we will probably replace it today.   Don't know how old it was when we moved into this house in 1999 but it had some age on it then, so I think we've probably gotten our money's worth out of it.  But do I feel like making the trip to Lowe's to buy a new one?  They have the best prices by far for what I want--checked out everything on line last night.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 1, 2015)

Of course there's a story about my first day in Pimplebutt.

I had all my furniture and clothes and sundries stored in a rental storage locker.  This place also rented moving vans, a great idea.  The trucks they had were Swedish sons-of-bitches where the driver sits in front of the front axle and the windshield  is about the size of a billiard table. The gal at the counter asked, "Can you drive that?" as she gestured toward the moving truck.

Confident and young, I answered with a cocky "Sure!".

My buddies and I proceeded to load the truck, turn in the padlock to the storage vault and head to the house.  One of my friends was already there and directed me into the parking spot out front.  Perhaps you should see a snapshot of the front of the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate to fully appreciate the lay of the land.






As you can see, it's a steep slope.  Reverse in a moving van is a tricky procedure especially that Swedish son-of-a-bitch.  So, my friend stood at the curb and waved me into the space as a runway attendant waves a 747 into the loading bay.  A wave to the left, a quick jerk of the hands to the right and I did my level best to maneuver on a less than level street.

I felt a slight bump off the right rear bumper and noticed my friend wince.  I climbed from the driver's seat, walked uphill to the rear of the van and noticed that the left front fender, headlight bezel, turn signal assembly and front bumper of my new next door neighbor's Ford F-150 pickup truck were all hanging from the rear step of that big Swedish son-of-a-bitch!  Here I was moving in and I had already pretty much totaled my neighbor's truck.

It was a hot day, that day in June and school was out.  Other neighbors were outside ostensibly doing lawn work, but curious about their new neighbor. I had to go next door to explain why his pickup truck now needed picking up.  I stood at his door and knocked. I knew he was inside as the TV was on.  I knocked again and still no response.  As I turned to leave, he must have seen my reflection on his television screen and arose to greet me.

"Hi!  I am your new neighbor and I'm afraid I ran into your truck." I explained.

"Eh?" he said cupping his hand to his ear.  What I did not know at the time was he was a veteran of the Second World War.  He served in an artillery unit and between shelling  German positions in France and the constant din of the steel mill he had worked at for the thirty years after his service, he had gone profoundly deaf.

"I JUST MOVED IN NEXT DOOR AND I'M SORRY BUT I WRECKED YOUR TRUCK!" I shouted back.

This made all the neighbors stop the charade of lawn work and draw their attention to me.  Meanwhile my friends had emptied the moving van, dumping everything unceremoniously into the Great Hall and cracked open the cooler of beer I provided.  They took their seats along the front portico and giggled as I explained to my neighbor, and all neighbors what I did.  Then, after the police came to write the report, my friends assured me that they had a capital time watching all this go down on my first day in the neighborhood.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 1, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> This is June 1 and the 25th anniversary of my ownership of the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate.  That's right.  they gave me the keys a quarter century ago this very day.
> 
> In the intervening years, I've replaced the roof, the front portico, all the windows, the HVAC system, two water heaters, upgraded the electrical system to 200 amps, renovated the Great Hall, kitchen, bath, office and bedroom.  I've planted new landscaping, tore out some old and planted flower beds and boxes every year.
> 
> The house was built in 1949 and I am the longest tenured owner.  I take pride of ownership and have hopefully assured that the place will stand intact for the next twenty five years.



Well Happy Birthday to the Pimplebutt Estate.   We've never lived anywhere for even close to 25 years.  The only thing other than some keepsake kinds of things that we have that are that old is the 9' Schefflera in our living room.  We got it as a fairly small house plant in 1985, soon after we moved to Albuquerque.  And it has grown enormously since then and is still going strong.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > It's after midnight, so it is technically the little one's birthday now.  6 years!  Before I started doing this I probably would have made a good poster child for who not to hire as a nanny.
> ...



An inside and an outside toy.  A SpongeBob video game (she loves SpongeBob) and a self-pitch doohickey; you step on a button and it pushes a wiffle ball up on air for you to hit with a bat.  Like this :


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 1, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



How fun.  Hombre and I would have fun with that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 1, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> Of course there's a story about my first day in Pimplebutt.
> 
> I had all my furniture and clothes and sundries stored in a rental storage locker.  This place also rented moving vans, a great idea.  The trucks they had were Swedish sons-of-bitches where the driver sits in front of the front axle and the windshield  is about the size of a billiard table. The gal at the counter asked, "Can you drive that?" as she gestured toward the moving truck.
> 
> ...



I've seen several photos of your house over the years Nosmo, but it doesn't seem to matter what angle you use to photograph it--it still looks like the house is tilted.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 1, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Of course there's a story about my first day in Pimplebutt.
> ...


As the photographer is tilted on the slope, the camera is tilted and therefore..

Aww hell.  The house is tilted.  If you dropped a tennis ball in the bathroom, it would not stop rolling until it got to the kitchen wall.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 1, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


*There was a crooked man and he walked a crooked mile,
He found a crooked sixpence upon a crooked stile.
He bought a crooked cat, which caught a crooked mouse.
And they all lived together in a little crooked house.*

*There was a Crooked Man rhyme*


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 1, 2015)

Last night the weather man said it was going to be really hot and muggy today.........  Wonder what he meant by muggy......  The humidity's been reading in the negative range all day......  
Taking a nice dip in the pool helped and with the temp near 100 I've been running the swamp cooler and AC unit.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 1, 2015)

crooked house





Tilted House





Nosmo's house is tilted.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 1, 2015)

peach174 said:


> crooked house
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There once was a tilted man just doesn't sound right unless one is referring Don Quixote in the past tense.......


----------



## Sherry (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## saveliberty (Jun 1, 2015)

Well, it took 30 hours, but I finally untangled myself from Ringel's barbed wire.  Yarn indeed!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 1, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Oh, how cute!   That toy looks like fun too!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 1, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Well, it took 30 hours, but I finally untangled myself from Ringel's barbed wire.  Yarn indeed!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 1, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Introducing my neck of the woods.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/10/travel/things-to-do-in-36-hours-in-san-luis-obispo.html?WT.mc_id=2015-MAY-AOL-TRAVEL_ADRISK-0501-0531&WT.mc_ev=click&ad-keywords=MAYADRISK&icid=maing-grid7|main5|dl23|sec3_lnk3&pLid=412961502


I used to love that area.  We would drive Hwy 1 on weekends on our motorcycles, what a trip!  I used to hang glide down in those parts, too!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 1, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> Well, it's been another Red Letter week in my career.  Actually, the last two weeks have been nothing short of spectacular.  In the normal course of a month, I complete somewhere in the neighborhood of eighty five inspections.  Now, these are all over the county. But in the last two weeks I've conducted 1,479 inspections.  I did all the public housing units in my hometown and the next town down river, Wellsville Ohio.
> 
> You may recall that I've described our local topography as an unmade bed.  This area of Ohio features rolling ravines into steep valleys.  I live at the Terminal Moraine of the glaciers that scoured out the Great Lakes.  The glaciers stopped their southward slide a couple hundred thousand years ago and began to melt.  The resulting constant flow of melted ice tore through the topsoil, ground through layers of slate and sandstone and left us with a geography that is flat at alternating banks of the Ohio River and a series of ridges of roughly equal height separated by deep valleys.
> 
> ...


Bad architecture!  And I'm reading "The Fountainhead".  All about bad architecture, and other stuff, too!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 1, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I used trekking poles when I was guiding.  They are a great aid for scaling those steep mountains where Dall sheep reside, and they make great shooting sticks, as well.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 2, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> I can relate.  Bradley Cooper does have nice eyes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How could you ladies have neglected this gent?  Especially the well-seasoned gals:


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 2, 2015)

Noomi said:


> I have my first appointment with my counselor next week and I am pretty darned nervous. I guess I will give it a go and see if it helps, seeing I have been on a waiting list for two months.
> 
> I would love the people responsible to be brought to justice but that probably won't happen, so talking about it might have to be what I can settle for.


OK, Noomi.  What did I miss?  Do you mean "counselor" as in attorney, or as in mental health professional?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 2, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> The UP looks like a deer crossing the road.  Face it, the UP is not a pleasant peninsula...


Lot's of former UPers living in Alaska.  They came for the good weather.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 2, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


>


You've obviously travelled with both dogs and cats.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 2, 2015)

Hello...hello?  Is there an echo in here? 
At least I caught up.
It's been pretty warm up here, high 60s low 70s.  I've been sweating like a pig, working outside.  We're in shirtsleeves and shorts (for those who prefer those) at work.  I seem to have gotten on the wrong side of city ordinances and am now dealing with city hall for things that should be no one's business.  
On the other hand, it feels good to be cleaning up around here.  Having a bona fide hoarder for a partner makes life pretty challenging sometimes.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Shooting sticks??? 'Splain, please.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Introducing my neck of the woods.
> ...


There are still hang gliders in Cayucos. I see them now and then. Also along Foothill blvd out towards Madonna Mountain, they can be seen gliding around up there. I always wanted to do that but no can do now. Well, I might be able to if it's tandem with a guy behind me to help land us.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 2, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Chris in transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Becki, R.D., and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 2, 2015)

I always found it interesting when black people have blue eyes.  It's a stunning combination.  

Yummy, isn't he?


----------



## mdk (Jun 2, 2015)

Good morning everyone! It is another unseasonably chilly/rainy day here. I am hoping to squeeze in a run around noon when the rain is supposed to taper off for an hour or so. Have a great day ya'll!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I always found it interesting when black people have blue eyes.  It's a stunning combination.
> 
> *Yummy, isn't he?*


Nope, sorry, doesn't do anything for me.......


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 2, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I always found it interesting when black people have blue eyes.  It's a stunning combination.
> ...



Come now, he is a GORGEOUS specimen of man!


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



He was in a pretty good sci fi show called Almost Human last year.  It got cancelled, though.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 2, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



He was in a show I used to watch a long time ago called CSI.  It wasn't CSI Miami.  It was just CSI.  The first one.  I really liked that show until the main character left.  I can't remember what his name was, but he really kind of made that show, IMO.  A lot of times, for me, a show just isn't the same after the main character leaves.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


William Petersen.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 2, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Yes, thank you.    I loved him on that show!  After he left, I might have watched a few episodes but gave up on it because it just wasn't the same without him.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



And he had blue eyes.    I agree CSI was not the same after he left.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 2, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  I slept in and slept in and slept in this morning.  And feel much better.

Good to see that MDK dropped by and glad those folks back east are getting the rain for now--I don't think Texas and Oklahoma and Kansas can take any more for awhile, but it is good to see all those lakes filling up.,


----------



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2015)

Nippy here today. June Gloom, we call it. Fog. Lots of it. But at least it is not baking what is already baked and keeping the earth a tad cooler.

Off to doc in a few. Gotta get refills, referals to the gastro doc, records sent to him, etc. before my visit with him on the 25th to see if he wants me to swallow the camera pill. Then I have to run around after getting out of docs office so I won't be back for a few hours. Y'all have a great afternoon!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 2, 2015)

Does it occur to anybody else that the guy is a shoplifter?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 2, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Does it occur to anybody else that the guy is a shoplifter?


Nah, the bottom pattern is more indicative........  But only if the shoplifter is blonde.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 2, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Does it occur to anybody else that the guy is a shoplifter?
> ...



Nonsense.  Being thorough is a good thing.  Tunnel visioned not so much.  And either the guy didn't find what he was looking for--quite typical among the men in my life who can be looking right at something and not see it --or he didn't pay for whatever he got.  If it was in the store, the woman found it though.


----------



## Spare_change (Jun 2, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...




HEY!!! I was born and raised in the UP --- good country, good people, good fishing, good hunting, and good beer.

Unfortunately, the mosquitoes are so big they have tail numbers ....


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 2, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Does it occur to anybody else that the guy is a shoplifter?


He shops like I do.  Others seem to be effected by the gaseous Valium they must pump into stores.  Shopping ain't that hard!  There's the milk.  Grab a gallon.  There's the bread.  Grab a loaf.  There's the oranges.  Grab a bag.  Wanna steak?  There they are!  Get one!

I dated a girl who held a degree in Fashion Merchandising from Indiana University.  Fashion frickin' Merchandising.  And from a Big Ten school at that! 

I made the mistake of taking her to downtown Pittsburgh.  I was always under the impression that the Bermuda Triangle was, well, near Bermuda.  I had no idea that a subsection of that triangle ran from Penn to Liberty to Grant streets in downtown Pittsburgh!  That's where the three big department stores; Horne's Kaufmann's and Gimble's stood at the time.  She was shopping for a suit and we visited all three stores.  Then we visited them again.  And again.  I have to say that, of the three, Horne's was my favorite because they had a little area to sit, enjoy a cup of coffee, read the paper or the current Sports Illustrated and rest your feet.

All day long, we looked at suits.  I had tickets to the Pirates game that evening and first pitch was a mere 45 minutes away.  I bought us Pirates sweatshirts as it was going to be a chilly evening.  She said her ear rings did not match the sweatshirt.  Let me repeat that for effect.  _She said her ear rings did not match her sweatshirt_.  She started to peruse a rack of ear rings.  She had it narrowed down to three pairs.  Rather than allow her to dally into the fifth inning looking at ear rings, I bought her all three pairs.

Shopping ain't that hard!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 2, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Does it occur to anybody else that the guy is a shoplifter?
> ...



Well, we women like to do price comparisons, and also we may see the same thing that is on sale someplace else.  Also, when it comes to clothes, that is VERY complicated territory!


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Complicated?!?  We walked passed rack after rack of sweaters and she not only touched each and every sweater, but held them up for effect! 

Sweet cheese on a stick! 

I shop for sweaters and choose the blue one.  Period.

Shopping ain't that hard!


----------



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Whatshisface on CSI was awesome. But his taste in women SUCKS. I hated that gape toothed bitch. HATED her. I stopped watching it just because I could not stand her.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Ha ha ha!! I just got back from the thrift store and scored 1 hippie skirt and 3 tops...all for the low low price of 5 bucks. I be a happy camper!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 2, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



You guys just don't know how to shop correctly.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 2, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Who is the "gape toothed bitch?"  Lol.  Do you mean on the show or in real life?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Probably Jorja Fox.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 2, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Oh yeah, I remember her!  It's been so long since I watched that show, I don't remember disliking her for any reason though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 2, 2015)

Spare_change said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



  Where do you call home now SC?  Just a general area if you don't want to be specific.

And everybody meet Spare_Change.  I had interacted with him some on the political threads and in the SDZ, and just realized that this is his first visit to the Coffee Shop.  So welcome welcome.  Read over the OP to get the gist of what we are all about in the Coffee Shop and drag up a stool and make yourself at home.

Your first timer's complimentary beverage:

(Made with Bailey's of course)


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Yeah we do..........


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 2, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



But then you miss out on the whole tactile stimulation of the shopping experience!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 2, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



LOL.  That's the way I like to do all my shopping these days, but like yesterday when we needed to go get a new electric range, I wanted to eyeball them--didn't trust a picture on the internet.  And sure enough, if Hombre had gone alone, he would have gone straight to the range we picked out as the one we were sure we wanted, would have bought it, and that would be that.  But because I went, I looked at EVERYTHING.  And I spotted a better stove with nicer features, was prettier, retailed for more, but was on sale, and, because they would have had to order the other one even though the computer said it was in stock, they let us have the better one for the same price.  I am a very happy camper.

And sometimes I like to just canvas the grocery store too, find out what new products are offered, and check out sales on stuff we normally don't buy as staples.  I get bored cooking the same old stuff again and again--sometimes want some extra variety.


----------



## Spare_change (Jun 2, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


NO! I won't go shopping with you !!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Nah, I save that for shopping at the Cadillac Ranch.......


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 2, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I don't know what that is.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Got my "shopping malls" mixed up.......

Should said the Mustang Ranch........


----------



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


The love interest he had on the show years ago. Ugly squashed faced bitch with the gap in her front teeth.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Yeah. Her. Can't stand her. I also won't watch anything Margo Kidder plays in. Can't stand her either. There are some celebs I just refuse to watch.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 2, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Understood, I can't stand Danny DeVito.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I could do without him except he was funny in Ruthless People. Otherwise...I usually pass on whatever he plays in.
I'm also glad this quirk of mine is also someone elses quirk, lol. 
Hubby flat out refused to watch ANYTHING Robbin Williams was in. Except Awakenings. He liked that one.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 2, 2015)

Spare_change said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Aw, I'm fun to go shopping with.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 2, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Danny DeVito has had some stellar roles.  He was perfect as Matt Damon's costar in "The Rainmaker".  Really good movie--I give it 5 stars on my home list.  And he was also excellent in the lead role in "The Renaissance Man", also a movie I highly recommend.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 2, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Robin Williams?!  He's been in great stuff!  Good Morning, Vietnam, Good Will Hunting, the voice of Genie from Aladdin, plenty of high quality movies of various genres he's been in.  

DeVito has been in some good movies as well.  Throw Momma From the Train, Mars Attacks!, Romancing The Stone.

I might be less inclined to watch a movie if it has an actor I don't particularly like, but I have never just refused to watch movies with a particular actor.  Other than some horrible B movies, I have never seen someone I disliked so much they ruined an otherwise good movie.  Even Kate Winslet, who I thought was incredibly bad in Titanic, I never actively avoided.  

I figure if I can watch Stallone, Schwartzenegger and the like, I can watch just about anyone.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 2, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Never said I didn't watch movies he was in or that he was a bad actor, just don't like him, not sure why but he just "rubs me the wrong way".  Heck he might be the greatest humanitarian alive but you all know what I mean when someone just irritates simply by their presence.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 2, 2015)

Okay, that was the 3rd time in the last couple of weeks that I left something on the burner and got distracted.......  Not a happy camper.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 2, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Agree with others though that there are just some actors I don't care for and usually don't check out anything they are in.  Chevy Chase, Steve Martin, Will Ferrell fall into that category.  Don't have a thing against any one of them but they just grate on my nerves so I don't check anything out that they are in.  Jim Carrey and Danny DeVito and some others I like in some things, not in others.  As I said DeVito was perfect for his roles in Rennaissance Man and The Rainmaker, but I won't watch "Throw Momma from the Train" or other more slapstick stuff he is in.

I can separate the actor from his or her personal life though and don't avoid them just because I don't like their personal life or politics or weird religion or whatever.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 2, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, that was the 3rd time in the last couple of weeks that I left something on the burner and got distracted.......  Not a happy camper.



Make yourself to set the timer on the stove dear to remind you to check whatever you're cooking in however many minutes.  I have to do that all the time--the kitchen is only a few steps from the office, but the stove is out of sight (and out of mind) when I'm at the computer.  So I set the timer to remind me to remember I am cooking something.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 2, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, that was the 3rd time in the last couple of weeks that I left something on the burner and got distracted.......  Not a happy camper.
> ...


The microwave has a kitchen timer built in, used it yesterday cooking rice but for some reason never heard it go off and I'm almost right next to it on my laptop.  Probably due to the house and kitchen being so big, in the Trinidad house everything was pretty much in close proximity and easy to reach.  Here there's an "L" running across the opening to the kitchen, I have a small dining room table on one side and I sit where the wall starts so I can't see the stove/rangetop from here.  It's frustrating me because I'm never this forgetful.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Jun 2, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I agree re Margot Kidder. She literally makes my skin crawl.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 2, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



It wouldn't be the holidays without Chevy Chase and Christmas vacation. I love Steve Martin...Planes, Trains and Automobiles is one of my favorite comedies. Will Ferrell cracks me up...he's such a goofball. My favorite comedian in movies is Vince Vaughn...love him in everything, but my favorite is Wedding Crashers.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 2, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I understand.  But as we get older, I prefer to think of it as our focus improves.     At any rate, I don't trust myself to remember that I need to check something on the stove or in the toaster oven or whatever, so I routinely set the timer on the stove that is loud and persistent.  Before I did that I was burning up a lot of stuff--I'm surprised I didn't set the kitchen on fire.  Right now I have water heating to steam tamales for supper and I set the timer to check on it in 10 minutes--if it is boiling I put the tamales in the steamer.  Otherwise I would likely let the pot boil dry and voila, a ruined pot and maybe a damaged burner.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 2, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I can appreciate that.  I just can't appreciate the actors, though I don't hate any of those movies.  They just aren't the kind of movie I seek out for whatever aesthetic appeal.  I guess I deal with enough frustrations in real life to enjoy people having them in the movies.  

My favorite kinds of comedies are the dramadies like Down Periscope or Moonstruck or My Cousin Vinny or Armageddon or Dave or Guarding Tess.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 2, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Speaking of movies, when WQ and I were headed into the theater this weekend, your name was mentioned.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2015)

I am not much of a comedy fan. I will watch MAYBE  one or 2 a year, if that. And I NEVER watch chick flicks sob story pull-out-the-violin stuff. Add animal stories to that, too. The animal ALWAYS dies and I am a wreck.  No no and no.
My kinda movies action/adventure...Casino, Godfather 123, Avatar, LOTR,  Aliens, etc.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 2, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Fondly I hope.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 2, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I saw one of the other movies playing was San Andreas and I said, "Oh Foxy loves those disaster type movies." It does look pretty intense...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 2, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I am not much of a comedy fan. I will watch MAYBE  one or 2 a year, if that. And I NEVER watch chick flicks sob story pull-out-the-violin stuff. Add animal stories to that, too. The animal ALWAYS dies and I am a wreck.  No no and no.
> My kinda movies action/adventure...Casino, Godfather 123, Avatar, LOTR,  Aliens, etc.



And those I don't like.  I don't like blood and gore, gratuitous violence, or people being mean to people unless it is absolutely necessary to the plot.  I don't like sad animal movies either, but I love Secretariat--he doesn't die or get hurt   I want movies that inspire me, entertain me, uplift me, have me on my feet cheering at the end.  I want to feel good emotions or at least justified.  I want to just lose myself in the plot and the situation and imagine for a little while that I am there.  A comedy like "A Knight's Tale" is that kind of movie--the good guy wins in the end and it is just a lot of fun and something you can lose yourself in.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 2, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Hey good memory.  And yeah, later on when available on HBO or out on DVD or whatever, I'll probably watch San Andreas.  But even a disaster flick has to have sympathetic characters and a good story line.  Dante's Peak, St. Helens, Day of Destruction, Twister, The Day the Dam Broke, Earthquake, Day After Tomorrow, Armageddon all fit my requirements for a really good disaster movie.  (Even though Armageddon is as much comedy as disaster flick.) Those that are just blood and gore and special effects, nope.  Not going to watch one more than once if even that.  I don't get tired of really good movies no matter how many times I watch.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 2, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Loved Down Periscope!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 2, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Me too--have it rated with five stars in my home collection.  All my favorite movies have absolutely perfect casts for the roles.  Kelsey Grammer is not among my favorite actors by any means, but he was absolutely perfect for his role in that movie.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 2, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Interesting.  The trailer shows three or four scenes--probably out takes--that are not in the movie.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 2, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



I notice the youtube also offers a trailer for "Final Countdown" which is also in my collection and fascinates me as few movies do.  Not sure how to rate it.  It certainly is not comedy but is it military?  Drama?  Disaster movie?  All of the above?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 2, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Yeah, I noticed that too.  

For everyone who likes a good action drama: Traitor starring Don Cheadle.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 2, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I like the cast.  Not sure if its my kind of movie though.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 2, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Oh, I didn't think we were talking about actors' personal lives.  

I don't like Will Ferrell.  However, that is because he mostly makes the same style of movie and it's not something I enjoy.  So I will avoid a Will Ferrell comedy, but it isn't about his acting but rather the likelihood of the kind of movie it is.  If he acts in a drama, I'd have no problem watching.  Jim Carrey used to do the same kind of comedy over and over, but he branched out some later in his career and that makes it easier to watch a movie he stars in.

DeVito and Williams are two actors who I don't think were ever as badly typecast as someone like Will Ferrell.  They've had a lot of variety in roles, so to not watch movies they are in is about the actor rather than the style of movie, and that's just odd to me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 2, 2015)

Okay, speaking of movies, we're off to watch AGT probably to be followed by a good movie, so I'm probably out for the night.  Everybody have a good one.

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Chris in transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Becki, R.D., and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


I wanna see this one! Not fond of The Rock but he was pretty good in Doom. And I won't go to a theater to see it. I'll wait for it to come out on dvd.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I am not much of a comedy fan. I will watch MAYBE  one or 2 a year, if that. And I NEVER watch chick flicks sob story pull-out-the-violin stuff. Add animal stories to that, too. The animal ALWAYS dies and I am a wreck.  No no and no.
> ...


I have seen the Lord Of The Rings trilogy (including The Hobbit) probably a hundred times. I can quote what they say before they say it now. But for me, that is my escape. The Shire. Home.

Armageddon is one of my favs....as well as Fifth Element. I can watch them over and over again, too. Hunt for Red October, even Willow is one of my favs.  But if I had to choose ONE movie forever...it would be Little Big Man.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 2, 2015)

Tresha91203 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I'm not very familiar with her work.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 2, 2015)

I want to see Jurassic World.  It looks pretty cool.  Dinosaurs.  Dinosaurs eating people.  How can you go wrong?


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 2, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



You should see It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia.  You would really hate him then!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 2, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Danny Devito was in War of The Roses, really funny movie.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 2, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



ROFL.  I was just remembering from the movie Pet Detective when he was inside the rhino or hippo, whatever it was, and he had to squeeze himself out of the butthole, and the people watching thought it was giving birth, and then out comes sweaty Jim Carey!    That was the funniest part in that whole movie, I think.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2015)

I think it was pet detective 2, where he had to get that bat? Hocking a loogey....that made my husband almost wet himself. And neither of us are Jim Carrey fans. I liked him In Living Color, and Dumb & Dumber, but i usually avoid his films.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2015)

I LOATHE Ferrell. Absolutely loathe him.

And I refuse to watch ANY movie that skanky Jane Fonda is in.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 2, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I think it was pet detective 2, where he had to get that bat? Hocking a loogey....that made my husband almost wet himself. And neither of us are Jim Carrey fans. I liked him In Living Color, and Dumb & Dumber, but i usually avoid his films.



I didn't necessarily like the movies either, but they did have their redeeming moments . . . 

He can't get out the door and he's really hot, so he has to get out through the rhino's butt!  So funny!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 3, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Not no hell no, tried watching it once, it sucked and in the ten minutes that I wasted my life on DeVito wasn't even on........ 
But you have to realize I'm that way about sitcoms in general, every time I've tried to watch one I've either felt my mind go numb or I could literally hear my brain cells screaming in agony as they died.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 3, 2015)

I won't watch anything with Betty White in it, either. Foul mouthed OLD woman that is classless to the extreme. This schtick of "everyone loves Betty" is bullshit. Tacky old crone.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 3, 2015)

Hello everybody.  Just stopped by to let you know I'm still alive and well.  Just been pretty busy lately and no time to post.  Will get back into the groove when things slow down a bit.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 3, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Hello everybody.  Just stopped by to let you know I'm still alive and well.  Just been pretty busy lately and no time to post.  Will get back into the groove when things slow down a bit.



I'm sure Sherry will be around to give you a belly rub sometime soon if you hang around!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 3, 2015)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


A walking stick that has a nice v-shaped notch on top that allows you to use it to stabilize your rifle for a more stable shot.  I have one and used it when I was guiding hunters.  Most folks don't think about stabilizing for  shot and most do not practice to do so without  such a support.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 3, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Well, I like to relax and laugh and watch sitcoms/comedies.  It's relaxing and fun, and you really don't have to think about anything while you watch.  Laughter is the BEST medicine, you know!  It's also good for your abs.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 3, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Oh I don't need TV for that......  I just read what's out there on the open board........


----------



## Tresha91203 (Jun 3, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



She was Princess Leiah in Star Wars and Lois Lane in the Superman movies of the 80's.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 3, 2015)

Tresha91203 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Tresha91203 said:
> ...



Well thanks.    I googled her, and I saw that she was Lois Lane but I think Princess Leia was played by someone else.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 3, 2015)

Tresha91203 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Tresha91203 said:
> ...


No, Margot Kidder did not play Princes Leia, that was Carry Fisher.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 3, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I can see where there would be some confusion because there is a definite resemblance between the two.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 3, 2015)

This is Margot Kidder;






She also played in Raiders of the Lost Ark and Kingdom of the Crystal Skull (Indian Jones, 1st and last movies).


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 3, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Tresha91203 said:
> ...


I don't see any resemblance.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Jun 3, 2015)

My bad. Y'all are right. I still can't watch margot. :::shudder:::


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 3, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I do.  They could be sisters, IMO.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 3, 2015)

Tresha91203 said:


> My bad. Y'all are right. I still can't watch margot. :::shudder:::



Why don't you like her?  What'd she ever do to you?


----------



## peach174 (Jun 3, 2015)

Morning !




have a great Wednesday!!!!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 3, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Hello everybody.  Just stopped by to let you know I'm still alive and well.  Just been pretty busy lately and no time to post.  Will get back into the groove when things slow down a bit.



Always happy when you stop by though BBD.  We miss your daily updates.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 3, 2015)

I suppose they could be related.  But I don't think I would mistake Margot for Carrie.  I was never enamored all that much with either actress, but I don't feel any dislike for either.  Margot was good in the Superman series.  Carrie was right for her Star Wars role. I have read that the one thing they do have in common is both have to deal with bipolar disorder.

Karen Allen played the female lead in Raiders of the Lost Ark - not sure about the sequels because I haven't watched any of those all the way through.  Karen's best role I thought was as the leading actress in Starman.






Oh and good morning everybody.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 3, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> I suppose they could be related.  But I don't think I would mistake Margot for Carrie.  I was never enamored all that much with either actress, but I don't feel any dislike for either.  Margot was good in the Superman series.  Carrie was right for her Star Wars role. I have read that the one thing they do have in common is both have to deal with bipolar disorder.
> 
> Karen Allen played the female lead in Raiders of the Lost Ark - not sure about the sequels because I haven't watched any of those all the way through.  Karen's best role I thought was as the leading actress in Starman.
> 
> ...



Good morning, Foxy!  Gosh!  I think all three of them could be sisters!  Maybe it's just me!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 3, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I suppose they could be related.  But I don't think I would mistake Margot for Carrie.  I was never enamored all that much with either actress, but I don't feel any dislike for either.  Margot was good in the Superman series.  Carrie was right for her Star Wars role. I have read that the one thing they do have in common is both have to deal with bipolar disorder.
> ...



No I agree.  They could easily play as sisters in any role and be completely believable.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 3, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> I suppose they could be related.  But I don't think I would mistake Margot for Carrie.  I was never enamored all that much with either actress, but I don't feel any dislike for either.  Margot was good in the Superman series.  Carrie was right for her Star Wars role. I have read that the one thing they do have in common is both have to deal with bipolar disorder.
> 
> Karen Allen played the female lead in Raiders of the Lost Ark - not sure about the sequels because I haven't watched any of those all the way through.  Karen's best role I thought was as the leading actress in Starman.
> 
> ...




Missing Superman actress found frightened in bushes - World - News - The Independent


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 3, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I suppose they could be related.  But I don't think I would mistake Margot for Carrie.  I was never enamored all that much with either actress, but I don't feel any dislike for either.  Margot was good in the Superman series.  Carrie was right for her Star Wars role. I have read that the one thing they do have in common is both have to deal with bipolar disorder.
> ...



I had read somewhere that Margot was diagnosed both as bipolar and suffering from paranoia, so that could explain such a bizarre situation.  We often never know what demons any of us have to live with do we.  And so often those demons are so misunderstood and misinterpreted by those who have not experienced them.

I'm not saying anybody has to appreciate anybody for any reason.  But sometimes it does help to understand the demons to understand why people are sometimes the way they are.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 3, 2015)

OK been missing a few days. Life gets that way at times.
Just got up and not quite "here" yet. I worked a security shift at Doc's last night and got home at 4AM.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 3, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> OK been missing a few days. Life gets that way at times.
> Just got up and not quite "here" yet. I worked a security shift at Doc's last night and got home at 4AM.



I hope Ernie is being good to and taking care of Ernie too.  And you were a missed person.  That danged real life does take a lot of time doesn't it.  Hope you did get some good sleep.  Whatever happened to bars closing at 2 a.m.?  That isn't feasible anymore?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 3, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > OK been missing a few days. Life gets that way at times.
> ...


They close at 2 here in Foley, but there's a lot to do once you stop serving the alcohol.
First, you have to shepherd all the inebriated hangers on out the door, arranging taxis or rides for the evening's best customers.
Then you restock the beer coolers, bring out back-ups for  the hard liquor bottles, wash glassware and bar mats, put away the fruit and mixers, count money, empty garbage, pick up the rubber mats behind the bar, pick up ash trays, wipe down tables and the bar, turn up the thermostat, sweep and mop the floors, clean the bathrooms, wash garbage cans and the mats, kill the lights, arm the alarm system and lock the door.
It takes a while.
Most week nights, you can start all that earlier than 2 AM. but last night, we had a crowd show up from another bar at 1:15. Hell I was pouring pitchers and grabbing beers when I would normally be wiping down tables


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 3, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> I suppose they could be related.  But I don't think I would mistake Margot for Carrie.  I was never enamored all that much with either actress, but I don't feel any dislike for either.  Margot was good in the Superman series.  Carrie was right for her Star Wars role. I have read that the one thing they do have in common is both have to deal with bipolar disorder.
> 
> Karen Allen played the female lead in Raiders of the Lost Ark - not sure about the sequels because I haven't watched any of those all the way through.  Karen's best role I thought was as the leading actress in Starman.
> 
> ...


Damn!  You're right.  My bad, though Allen and Kidder look a lot more alike than Kidder and Fisher, probably how I got them confused.  Next time I'll listen to that nagging little voice in the back of my head........


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 3, 2015)

Gotta run, first VA appt here in Texas.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 3, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I suppose they could be related.  But I don't think I would mistake Margot for Carrie.  I was never enamored all that much with either actress, but I don't feel any dislike for either.  Margot was good in the Superman series.  Carrie was right for her Star Wars role. I have read that the one thing they do have in common is both have to deal with bipolar disorder.
> ...



I wonder if any resemblance between them is heightened by their all playing leading female roles in some of the biggest action/adventure movies of the same time period.  They are all brunettes from classic late 70s early 80s summer movies.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 3, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it took 30 hours, but I finally untangled myself from Ringel's barbed wire.  Yarn indeed!



...and people wonder why I shed on them...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 3, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Maybe it was just the general type that was popular at that time?  Like sometimes it seems to be all the blonds who are getting the lead roles?


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 3, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> You guys just don't know how to shop correctly.



Shopping for a man is defined as item hunting.  For women it is the absolute best combination of price, quality and uniqueness.  It seems overly time consuming, when in most cases you will need to buy another pair of jeans or hamburger at some point.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 3, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I LOATHE Ferrell. Absolutely loathe him.
> 
> And I refuse to watch ANY movie that skanky Jane Fonda is in.



Ferrell exceeds my stupid tolerance quotient .


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 3, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I LOATHE Ferrell. Absolutely loathe him.
> ...



To be fair to him, Megamind and The Lego Movie were fine movies.  I don't usually put voice acting in the same category as live action, though, so it's not really a Will Ferrell movie if he's just doing a voice.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 3, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I LOATHE Ferrell. Absolutely loathe him.
> ...



But he is good at what he does.  I just don't like that particular genre all that much.  I want comedies with a story line that is acted out in a believable way.  The amusing aspects of it are built into it intelligently and make it fun and entertaining, but the comedy itself is not the only reason for the story being told.  So movies in which just being funny is the point leave me cold.  I can appreciate the cleverness of the occasion sitcom like "The Big Bang Theory" or others that are built around humor instead of a story line, but I get tired of them very quickly.  And don't want to sit through a whole movie like that.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 3, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > OK been missing a few days. Life gets that way at times.
> ...


Ernie is trying to get motivated. Usually after a late night, I wake up ready to go after spending some time here and puttering around getting caffeinated.
Today.... just can't get going.
It's inventory day so Max is counting beers.

The 9 foot long drop in cooler holds about 40 cases of beer. Most are laying on their sides aimed in opposite directions. Once a week, they all come out, the cooler is cleaned, bottles counted before they go back in. It's not unusual for there to be 240 bottles of beer on the bar on Wednesday.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 3, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I agree. I don't appreciate humor based on idiocy or stereotype. I don't watch Farrell or the Simpsons South Park or Family Guy.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 3, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I haven't particularly enjoyed what little I've watched of BBT.  It's very popular, but I've never understood the appeal.  I don't think it's terrible, but neither do I find it particularly funny or inventive.

I've enjoyed sitcoms like Cougar Town and Community in recent years.  Unlike Ernie I'm a Family Guy fan; I've watched most of the episodes over the 10+ years it has aired.  It's decidedly low-brow humor, but something about MacFarlane's brand of 'fart jokes', you might call it, appeals to me.  South Park was good for a few seasons but got old.  The Simpsons is a show I've never found too funny, but don't mind watching if someone has it on.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 3, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


When I want laughs, I watch Frasier.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 3, 2015)

Gracie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I like Kelsey Grammer in only certain roles and he is good in Frasier, but there just isn't enough pathos built into the character to keep me interested in more than an episode or at most two--I think the characters are too one dimensional.

In Down Periscope, however, he was perfect for the role--you really did understand his situation and appreciated how he managed to take some of the Navy's hand picked misfits and mold them into an efficient crew.  And even though every character had its own humorous side, there was great character development.  You feel like you know the characters and their different personalities.  Some great direction there.

I like most Spielberg movies too for the same reason--he is brilliant at attention to the most minute details that adds breadth and dimension to the characters.  The one exception was War Horse.  Terrible movie.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 3, 2015)

Gracie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I watched Cheers, but never got into Frasier.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 3, 2015)

I love love love Frasier. Espeically Niles. Hell, all of them. Until Niles hooked up with Daphney. After that...I began to dislike her a lot. She got mean.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 3, 2015)

Ya know, the TV is on in the morning for the news, it goes off when the wife leaves for work.  It comes back on when she gets home for the news then she'll watch her shows, true crime stuff, home remodel shows, Animal planet, etc.  When she's done watching it we turn it off.  Never does a prime time show dare show it's face on my TV.............


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 3, 2015)

Obviously I'm back from my VA appointment, yup I survived.  First off they had me assigned to "Team B", when I check with Team B they told me I had been switched to Team C and I had to check in with them, didn't anyone tell me...........?
Okay, go over to Team C, check in and wait.  They were only 15 minutes behind so basically I got in quickly, the nurse did the vitals and background then took me over to see the doc........  VERY, VERY well worth the wait!!!!!  She's the most gorgeous doctor I've ever seen in my life!!!!  Not only that she has a great sense of humor and seems to really know her job (not that I'd care........  )  
I was actually astounded when she told me they were going to schedule MRIs, told her about the response to the MRI request I made at the Colorado Springs Clinic.....  She gave me a WTF look and I told her that was exactly my response...... 
Gonna have to do some labs, had x-rays of my back (a first since being in the VA system) and x-rays of my left hand, jammed the hell out of my middle finger a few days ago, the knuckle swelled up and turned purple.  Got a shingles shot and they'll schedule me for a sleep study here in El Paso.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 3, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everybody.  Just stopped by to let you know I'm still alive and well.  Just been pretty busy lately and no time to post.  Will get back into the groove when things slow down a bit.
> ...



I always have a belly rub for my favorite Big Black Dog.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 3, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Obviously I'm back from my VA appointment, yup I survived.  First off they had me assigned to "Team B", when I check with Team B they told me I had been switched to Team C and I had to check in with them, didn't anyone tell me...........?
> Okay, go over to Team C, check in and wait.  They were only 15 minutes behind so basically I got in quickly, the nurse did the vitals and background then took me over to see the doc........  VERY, VERY well worth the wait!!!!!  She's the most gorgeous doctor I've ever seen in my life!!!!  Not only that she has a great sense of humor and seems to really know her job (not that I'd care........  )
> I was actually astounded when she told me they were going to schedule MRIs, told her about the response to the MRI request I made at the Colorado Springs Clinic.....  She gave me a WTF look and I told her that was exactly my response......
> Gonna have to do some labs, had x-rays of my back (a first since being in the VA system) and x-rays of my left hand, jammed the hell out of my middle finger a few days ago, the knuckle swelled up and turned purple.  Got a shingles shot and they'll schedule me for a sleep study here in El Paso.



Sound good.  One of my closest friends here in Albuquerque is a recently retired V.A. emergency doctor.  She advises that there are good VA systems and some that really suck.  I don't know if she has an opinion about the El Paso VA but I'll try to remember to ask her.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 3, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Ya know, the TV is on in the morning for the news, it goes off when the wife leaves for work.  It comes back on when she gets home for the news then she'll watch her shows, true crime stuff, home remodel shows, Animal planet, etc.  When she's done watching it we turn it off.  Never does a prime time show dare show it's face on my TV.............



A lot of them may be crap, but there are still good shows on TV.  It's a question of if you're willing to take the time to find them by watching a lot of terrible pilots.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 3, 2015)

Tv just came on. I usually turn it on at 5pm. It does not go off until midnight...unless I am restless, then it stays on until Frasier is over at 3am.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 3, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ya know, the TV is on in the morning for the news, it goes off when the wife leaves for work.  It comes back on when she gets home for the news then she'll watch her shows, true crime stuff, home remodel shows, Animal planet, etc.  When she's done watching it we turn it off.  Never does a prime time show dare show it's face on my TV.............
> ...


Eons ago someone told me about this great show, _*Friends*_ and that I needed to watch it.........  After 5 minutes and hundreds of dead brain cells I turned it off.......  No, I find TV in general to be intellectually insulting, even the news and God forbid I sit though one of the talking heads shows, been there done that, not interested.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 3, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Obviously I'm back from my VA appointment, yup I survived.  First off they had me assigned to "Team B", when I check with Team B they told me I had been switched to Team C and I had to check in with them, didn't anyone tell me...........?
> Okay, go over to Team C, check in and wait.  They were only 15 minutes behind so basically I got in quickly, the nurse did the vitals and background then took me over to see the doc........  VERY, VERY well worth the wait!!!!!  She's the most gorgeous doctor I've ever seen in my life!!!!  Not only that she has a great sense of humor and seems to really know her job (not that I'd care........  )
> I was actually astounded when she told me they were going to schedule MRIs, told her about the response to the MRI request I made at the Colorado Springs Clinic.....  She gave me a WTF look and I told her that was exactly my response......
> Gonna have to do some labs, had x-rays of my back (a first since being in the VA system) and x-rays of my left hand, jammed the hell out of my middle finger a few days ago, the knuckle swelled up and turned purple.  Got a shingles shot and they'll schedule me for a sleep study here in El Paso.



Tell her you need a picture of her for some friend on the internet.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 3, 2015)

Oh, and be sure to tell her its a cat friend from a message board.  Chicks dig that...


----------



## Gracie (Jun 3, 2015)

I never watched Friends. Just not my cuppa.

NCIS
Law And Order SVU
America's Got Talent
Survivor
Big Brother
Animal Planet
The Island
Master Chef and Master Chef Jr.
Dancing With The Stars (sometimes)
Game Of Thrones
Walking Dead
Frasier
Nova

Just to name a few.


Yeah. I like my tv.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 3, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Obviously I'm back from my VA appointment, yup I survived.  First off they had me assigned to "Team B", when I check with Team B they told me I had been switched to Team C and I had to check in with them, didn't anyone tell me...........?
> ...


----------



## Tresha91203 (Jun 3, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I never watched Friends. Just not my cuppa.
> 
> NCIS
> Law And Order SVU
> ...



I have news on as I get ready for work. The MIL and I watch Elementary, Blacklist and Scorpion. Husband and I watch Top Gear (the British one), Through the Wormhole (and another similar one I forgot the name of), Modern Marvels and QI (hysterical British comedy/game show of sorts). I used to enjoy some true crime shows and Dr G, but it spooks hubby or creeps him out.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 3, 2015)

Gracie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



That show is funny!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 3, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > You guys just don't know how to shop correctly.
> ...



Oh really?  What if I was shopping for some catnip?


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 3, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Well, if that's the kind of show you're going to try watching, of course you aren't going to want to see more.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 3, 2015)

By the way she has some serious "rocks" on her wedding finger........ Oh and she's not really a doctor, she's a Nurse Practitioner.


Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


This was a lot of what I grew up with:

Pretty bad, eh? 
Didn't have much American TV.........  I really never watched TV that much, oh a few shows when I was much younger, Saturday cartoons and after I left home I never had a TV until I was in my late 20s, early 30s, never saw the need.
Most of what I watch on TV are movies and now that I can watch movies on my computers I rarely turn on the TV when I'm alone in the house besides I have too much to do to waste much time in front of any screen.  Heck when I'm here I usually stay logged on even though I'm busy and not at the computer, more often than not I'm gone long enough to have to log back in because it's timed out.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 4, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Chris in transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Becki, R.D., and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.

It was roughly 85 degrees when this photo was taken:



P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## saveliberty (Jun 4, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I'd question your cooking?


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 4, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



What do you mean?  It's my secret ingredient.  Oops!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 4, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  Just got up.  Not happy about it.  Coffee will help.  Attitude adjustment shortly.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 4, 2015)

Morning !


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 4, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Just got up.  Not happy about it.  Coffee will help.  Attitude adjustment shortly.



Just for you, Foxy!    Drink up now!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 4, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  Just got up.  Not happy about it.  Coffee will help.  Attitude adjustment shortly.
> ...



Thanks sweetie.  I have had some coffee, a caramel, contemplating brunch now. . . feeling much more like myself.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 4, 2015)

I am alive. I have had one cup of coffee. I am not near civil enough for the Coffee Shop (yet). I'll go out on the board until I've had cup #2.
Listen for the screaming and avoid confrontation at all cost.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 4, 2015)

Apparently today is national Hug Your Cat Day.  Where's save?


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 4, 2015)

Save?  Where are you?  We need to hug the USMB kitty cat!  

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 4, 2015)

Sorry, I was rearranging the litter in the litter box...


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 4, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Sorry, I was rearranging the litter in the litter box...



Well if you want hugs, you'd better wash your paws!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 4, 2015)

Well in addition to Hug Your Cat day in the Coffee Shop, we should note that June is National Rose Month.  While roses are not my favorite flower, there is something really special about them:






Last Friday, Hombre's volunteer supervisor presented him with a pink rose place in water in an empty plastic water bottle.  He brought it home--it was already fully opened up.  We placed it on the kitchen table where it still is and still looks just as fresh as when he brought it in six days ago.  I don't expect roses still in the bud to last that long--at most 3 or 4 days.  This one is hanging in there like a carnation.  Amazing.

And for some of the very best lyrics put to music ever:


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 4, 2015)

Yesterday we were discussing lookalikes.  Here is Tom Cruise with his new (cough) assistant:





And his recently ex-wife Katie Holmes:





Edit:  Wait, maybe that top one is Katie?  Not sure, but if so then the caption on the story I stole it from was very misleading.  But this one is definitely Emily, the 'assistant':


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 4, 2015)

ChrisL said:


>



   I wouldn't have thought a New England girl would be a Bret Michaels fan.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 4, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Yesterday we were discussing lookalikes.  Here is Tom Cruise with his new (cough) assistant:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No way!  They look like twins!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 4, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I have very varied tastes in music.  I like a little bit of everything, except maybe country, but I'm sure there are a couple/few country songs that I would like too.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 4, 2015)

I also tend to be a fan of specific songs rather than bands, generally speaking.  Of course, I do have bands that I really like most of their music though, but that's kind of rare for me.  Usually I only like a few songs from a band.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 4, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Yesterday we were discussing lookalikes.  Here is Tom Cruise with his new (cough) assistant:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, that has to be Katie on the top picture.  That woman on the bottom picture doesn't look as much like Katie.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 4, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Well that's what I meant.  Poison is a country band.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 4, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Really?  I didn't know that, but I'm only really familiar with a couple of their songs.  I always thought they were more like "glam rock."


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 4, 2015)

Foxy! Hey! Could you add my wife to the vigil list, at least over night. I'm taking her in for a cardiac angiography tomorrow at 1 PM.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 4, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Sorry, I was rearranging the litter in the litter box...


At least it was in the litter box, not the clothes hamper........


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 4, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxy! Hey! Could you add my wife to the vigil list, at least over night. I'm taking her in for a cardiac angiography tomorrow at 1 PM.



Absolutely Ernie.   Those are pretty routine but we sure want a good report/result.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 4, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxy! Hey! Could you add my wife to the vigil list, at least over night. I'm taking her in for a cardiac angiography tomorrow at 1 PM.



Good luck to her!  I hope everything turns out well, Ernie.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 4, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxy! Hey! Could you add my wife to the vigil list, at least over night. I'm taking her in for a cardiac angiography tomorrow at 1 PM.
> ...



You can probably take my name off the vigil list, because I'm just sticking with my same old job for now.  I still have my resume out there and every now and again I will probably get a response, but so far I haven't really been able to find what I'm looking for.  Most of the sales jobs that have contacted me are independent contractor type positions, and I just don't feel I have the experience to be able to do that just yet.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 4, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxy! Hey! Could you add my wife to the vigil list, at least over night. I'm taking her in for a cardiac angiography tomorrow at 1 PM.
> ...


This will be her 2nd. The last time, she ended up with a stint and 4 angioplasties.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 4, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, I was rearranging the litter in the litter box...
> ...



Clothes hampers are for naps.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 4, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



When I was little, I would sometimes put my cat in hamper jail...but not for too long.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 4, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


With a cat anyplace is for sleeping........


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 4, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Okay but let me know if you want to go back on.  You'll still be included in the general looking for work group.  

I worked for all practical purposes as an independent contractor for a lot of years--and I had to learn from scratch--but I was not my own sole source of income either so taking the risk wasn't that big a deal. When Hombre did that--he also had to learn from scratch--we had enough backup cash in case it didn't work out for him.  (It did.)  And we eventually formed our own company and just worked for ourselves.  But I loved being my own boss, able to set my own schedule, and knowing if I put in longer hours and worked harder, that would be rewarded.  And before we went on our own, I was working straight commission--no benefits of any kind--and loved it.  It isn't for everybody.  But if you can afford to take the risk, have the necessary skill set, and the temperament to be comfortable with the uncertainties, it can be great.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 4, 2015)

The first image I posted apparently didn't like hanging out here......  Or the cat woke up and moved on........


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 4, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> The first image I posted apparently didn't like hanging out here......  Or the cat woke up and moved on........



I see the image you posted now though--the first time I looked it wasn't the cat but some graphic, probably for an ad.  But the cat is there now.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 4, 2015)

The first one.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Montrovant (Jun 4, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



That's because you are right.  I don't know if Foxy was joking, but Poison was (maybe still is?  I have no idea if the band might still be around) a hair/glam metal band.  They were popular back in the 80s.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 4, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



A little tongue-in-cheek maybe, but there is a lot of conversation on the country scene about Bret and his country aspirations as a solo artist.  Like many modern singers/groups, he has been cross over at times, and anybody who has followed him closely probably saw some country in there.

. . .On Wednesday (Jan. 5), Michaels directed a Chapel Hill-based film crew and the band through a series of scenes — of the band lip-syncing in a horse ring, of them lip-syncing in front of a truck filled with hay bales and pretty ladies and Thor, the redbone coonhound. Check out pictures from the video shoot at this location (free registration required).

Michaels says he wants to reposition himself as a player on the country scene. He hopes to release a country album, "Freedom of Sound", this fall.

He says he isn't worried about being accepted by Nashville and its fans. Michaels says he's been influenced by KISS and AEROSMITH, but likes LYNYRD SKYNYRD, the ALLMAN BROTHERS BAND and GEORGE STRAIT as well. . ."

"The reason I don't fear it is that I'm comfortable in my skin. I'm not trying to trick anybody," he said. . .

Read more at Poison Singer Directs Country Band s Music Video Photos Available - Blabbermouth.net


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 4, 2015)

I actually just recently read that Bon Jovi put out a country album in the early 2000s that was at least moderately successful.  And Darius Rucker, the singer from Hootie and the Blowfish, is currently a country singer.

I don't know why anyone would want to change genres to country, but it certainly happens.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 4, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> I actually just recently read that Bon Jovi put out a country album in the early 2000s that was at least moderately successful.  And Darius Rucker, the singer from Hootie and the Blowfish, is currently a country singer.
> 
> I don't know why anyone would want to change genres to country, but it certainly happens.



Well if you have listened to the tuneless racket with unimaginative and repetitious lyrics that passes for most modern music these days, country is one of the few places you can still find real music.  And it is pretty terrible in my opinion--the country music of the 1980's and 90's was far superior.

I ran across this Texas Tenors performance a little while ago.  This is country at its finest:


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 4, 2015)

Near Denver not long ago:


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 4, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> I actually just recently read that Bon Jovi put out a country album in the early 2000s that was at least moderately successful.  And Darius Rucker, the singer from Hootie and the Blowfish, is currently a country singer.
> 
> I don't know why anyone would want to change genres to country, but it certainly happens.


Old style Country fans and artists hate the new Pop-Country, I don't have a problem with a lot of it, I do have a problem with most old style Country though....... 
The wife was raised on Country and she still likes a lot of the old stuff, she just doesn't play it while I'm around........


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 4, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I actually just recently read that Bon Jovi put out a country album in the early 2000s that was at least moderately successful.  And Darius Rucker, the singer from Hootie and the Blowfish, is currently a country singer.
> ...



My employer listens to modern country and most of it seems to be pop/rock with maybe a little twang to the vocals.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 4, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I actually just recently read that Bon Jovi put out a country album in the early 2000s that was at least moderately successful.  And Darius Rucker, the singer from Hootie and the Blowfish, is currently a country singer.
> ...



If you consider 'modern music' to be what you hear on various TV shows, I don't like it any more than most country.  I'm pretty sure you wouldn't like most of what I listen to, but I don't think you'll ever hear someone from American Idol singing a song from most bands I listen to, either.  

Oh, and Poison was never a good band, even amongst hair bands.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 4, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ernie,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Becki, R.D., and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.

BBD probably knows where this is:



P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 4, 2015)

A fine dinner and great friendship at our partners' house tonight.

I saw that I had a missed call from Max about 3 PM. The voice mail said, "Call me as soon as you get this. I have something very important I have to talk to you about right away."
I returned his call somewhat reluctantly, wondering how much this was going to cost.
Max: "Hey guy!"
Me: "What you need, buddy?"
Max: "You and Sam."
Me: "Why? What's up?"
Max: "6, 24 oz rib-eyes."
Me: "See you at 5:30. Need me to bring anything?"
Max: "A pint of heavy cream and a big appetite."
Me: "Later, dude."

Eating a meal at Max's is like a 5 star restaurant. The boy can definitely COOK!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 5, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I actually just recently read that Bon Jovi put out a country album in the early 2000s that was at least moderately successful.  And Darius Rucker, the singer from Hootie and the Blowfish, is currently a country singer.
> ...



I know there are a few old and new country type songs that I've heard that aren't too bad.  However, country is definitely not my favorite genre.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 5, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I would consider Lynyrd Skynyrd and the Allman Bros to be southern rock.  Same as CCR.  Speaking of the Allman Bros . . . 

This is my favorite Allman Bros song.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 5, 2015)

Where is everyone this morning?  Wake up!  It's Friday!  

One of my favorite Lynyrd Skynyrd tunes to help you out  . . .


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 5, 2015)

Modern Country.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 5, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


As for Darius Rucker he's from down south (Charleston SC) and grew up on Country music.  He brings his own excellent uniqueness to the genre.

More traditional:


Modern:


The younger generations are growing up and influencing the direction different genres are going, some of it I like some not so much.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 5, 2015)

If you listen to the early Zac Brown (Foundation album) you'll see why I equate their impact on country the same way Queen impacted rock with Night at the Opera.  Both were groundbreaking in their own right, sometimes when artists are allowed to do what they want some amazing stuff comes out of it. 

The lyrics are hysterically funny!
(Not to mention all of these guys are great musicians).

And Sic em on a Chicken where they go all Russian in the instrumental break.......


----------



## peach174 (Jun 5, 2015)

Morning everybody

I just woke up not too long ago. I'm still on my 1st cup of coffee.
I stayed up late watching some movies.
I had a dull headache yesterday from the time I woke up in the back of my head.
Then it moved to the front of my head by the afternoon.
I took some aspirin around 3:00 p.m. because the pain was getting worse.
I'm doing good this morning so it must have been a sinus headache or something. 

Happy Friday!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Where is everyone this morning?  Wake up!  It's Friday!
> 
> One of my favorite Lynyrd Skynyrd tunes to help you out  . . .


Skynyrd's Sweet Home Alabama and Toby Keith's I Love This Bar are played at Doc's every day and at 1:55 AM, we play this:


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Mine either, and almost not at all since I don't like most of the newer country, even when performed by some of my favorite artists.  The 80's and 90's was the golden age of country in my opinion - George Strait, Reba McEntyre, Dolly Parton, Oak Ridge Boys, Alabama, Garth Brooks, et al all had some great stuff that was real music with real melodies and compelling lyrics. I did enjoy a lot of it but certainly didn't want an all country diet.   You almost have to go back earlier than the heavy metal rage to find a lot of good music in pop music.    But all things evolve over time and this no melody - boring lyrics phase too shall pass.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 5, 2015)

Oh and good morning, what's left of it, to everybody.  Have been busy this morning taking care of some administrative things in real life, getting some publicity out, and other tasks that needed doing.  And I'm not done yet, but just taking a break for a bit.  Hombre will leave shortly to do his volunteer stint at the hospital.  I have one more big meal to plan without using an oven--the new stove is to be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 5, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> A fine dinner and great friendship at our partners' house tonight.
> 
> I saw that I had a missed call from Max about 3 PM. The voice mail said, "Call me as soon as you get this. I have something very important I have to talk to you about right away."
> I returned his call somewhat reluctantly, wondering how much this was going to cost.
> ...



Sounds great, but I tend to be a realist in these things.  Maybe it is different at Max's house?  But in most cases. . . .

She does most or all of the shopping, prep, gets out the dishes and flatware and prepares the side dishes, sets out the condiments, plans a dessert, and sets the table.  He puts the steak on the grill and then takes it off the grill.  But he gets all the compliments for the great steak.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 5, 2015)

It might have taken a month and a half to get my first appt with the El Paso VA but everything is moving quickly so far.  Already have an appt for a MRI (not until the middle of June) and for a sleep study next week.  
When I first signed up it took six months before I had my first appt in Colorado Springs and even that was rescheduled another month out the week before the appt.......  Of course that was before the VA got nailed for long waits just to see someone.  
Raton was a small clinic which meant any specialty work had to be done in Santa Fe or Albuquerque but you could get in to see your PCP (Principle Care Provider) within a day or two, sometimes that very same day.  Not so at these bigger clinics/health centers.
One of the benefits here is if you need to go to the ER just go to Beaumont Army Medical Center and it's covered, no worrying whether VA will pay for it or not.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 5, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> It might have taken a month and a half to get my first appt with the El Paso VA but everything is moving quickly so far.  Already have an appt for a MRI (not until the middle of June) and for a sleep study next week.
> When I first signed up it took six months before I had my first appt in Colorado Springs and even that was rescheduled another month out the week before the appt.......  Of course that was before the VA got nailed for long waits just to see someone.
> Raton was a small clinic which meant any specialty work had to be done in Santa Fe or Albuquerque but you could get in to see your PCP (Principle Care Provider) within a day or two, sometimes that very same day.  Not so at these bigger clinics/health centers.
> One of the benefits here is if you need to go to the ER just go to Beaumont Army Medical Center and it's covered, no worrying whether VA will pay for it or not.



For sure in the more densely populated areas, most routine medical stuff really sucks these days.  Our favorite urgent care center--where I take my aunt and uncle for their fairly frequent medical emergencies--was privately owned and really zipped folks through while providing people friendly, competent medical care.  But they sold out to one of the big medical groups here in town and now it is as crowded and slow with long waits as all the others and is much more assembly line than one-on-one personal care.  I don't like the new trends at all.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 5, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I find it funny that you talk about country music and boring lyrics in the same paragraph.    When I think of country music, especially a bit older than the current pop/rock country, I think of tears in beer, my woman left me and my dog is in the back of my pickup truck.  Not exactly The Iliad.  

I have never been a fan of country, so my knowledge of the lyrics is limited, but that's the kind of thing I recall from what little I heard on the radio.  

Besides, pop music is almost by definition pretty mindless fluff, whatever the genre.  That's why it's popular and appeals to the most people; it's watered down, inoffensive music.  I'd say that's a guideline rather than a rule, but I also think it's fairly accurate.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 5, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I didn't say that country music lyrics were elevating.    But they aren't repetitiously boring and they almost always relate to real life as most of us experience it.  Like this one "Thunder Rolls" that is so compelling.  His "I got friends" is just plain fun.  Who among us cannot relate to "The Dance"?  Country music always tells a story.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 5, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Actually, I can't really relate to The Dance (I had to go look up the lyrics lol).  And I find the real life style lyrics boring, actually; I prefer my lyrics to be conceptual rather than day to day.  I think it's similar to how I dislike reading non-fiction.  I'm happier with ideas than day to day drudgery.  That may be more an issue with pop-country than the stuff you like, though.

I also only listen to a small amount of 'fun' music.  Mostly that would be They Might Be Giants.

I still don't quite know what you mean when you say music now has no melody.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 5, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Garth Brooks is the real one who brought the country genre out of the the old dying crying in your beer honky tonk era, he's the one who opened the door for country music to evolve.  A lot of the old timers refused to go along......  When was the last time you heard from Travis Tritt or any of that crowd?  They're old school and the money is now in Pop-Country, Country-Rock, Country-Hip Hop, etc, music genres evolve to fit each generation.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 5, 2015)

Lyrics not "elevating"?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 5, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I mean it is essentially tuneless--just noise.  You listen to a performance and there is no melody in your head that you can hum to yourself.

For instance, I don't agree with every selection here, but almost all of the very short clips offered on this video will put the melody into my head.  Almost no modern music does that:

500 Greatest Songs of All Time


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 5, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



True.  Which sometimes is a good thing.  And sometimes not so much.  Of the modern country I love things like this when Martina McBride (her best friend) and Kelly Clarkson (her daughter-in-law) teamed up to sing Reba's song during a tribute to Reba McEntyre.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 5, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Jennifer Nettles voice is absolutely amazing, often brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 5, 2015)

More J Nettles


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 5, 2015)

Lots of country music here I see, must be trash pick up time...

I like my country music to be Shania Twain on TV with the sound off.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 5, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Sugarland does have a strong and loyal fan base.  They aren't among my favorites but everybody can't be.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 5, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



And if you can't relate to "The Dance" you must be one of those lucky people who has not yet had to lose something or somebody that ripped a substantial piece out of your heart so painfully that it almost seemed unbearable.  But even the midst of all that pain, the experience of having loved and been loved so much made it worth it.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 5, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



The link doesn't work for me.

I think that what this really is is that you don't enjoy the modern pop music you've listened to.  To say that modern music has no melody, is tuneless, I think is demonstrably false.  I've caught myself with songs I don't like, modern pop or country style songs, stuck in my head.  And a commercial jingle can be hummed; that doesn't make it more melodious or enjoyable than modern pop.  

If you don't like what you think of as modern music (you haven't exactly defined that, it could be anything made in the last 10, 20, 30 years, only the pop songs of those periods, only pop songs from certain sources, etc.) that's fine.  The way you describe it, however, is pretty insulting to anyone who does like any of that music.  When you keep saying that modern music has no melody or tune, it sounds like you are saying modern music isn't actually music at all; that it is as much music as listening to any random noises one might hear around them.  It comes off, to me anyway, less as a matter of taste and more a condemnation of a huge number of artists as not actually being musicians.  I tend to think country music is bad, but it's still music.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 5, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



If you consider having very little in the way of romance in my life lucky, then I guess so.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 5, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Now come on.  No fair saying I'm insulting if I don't like modern music (which I define as most of the stuff produced this century) but you aren't insulting if you say country music is bad?  

Seriously I don't intend to insult anybody's tastes in music or anything else.  I was just enjoying a conversation about music with the full understanding that everybody doesn't like everything.  But if I am coming across as insulting, I'll take the hint and change the subject.  Or let somebody else change it.  No harm.  No foul.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 5, 2015)

Well, to each his or her own.    Everyone has different tastes in music and other things.  I think I'm weird in that I like a little bit of just about everything I think.  I have even heard some classical music that I've rather enjoyed.  I'm not very familiar with that kind of music, so I don't know the names of a lot of the songs I've heard, but I really like this.  (I know it's not the "full" version, but I thought 6 minutes was even pushing it - )


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 5, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



It's not disliking it that I said was insulting, but rather the way you say that.  Saying modern music has no melody, is tuneless noise, is like saying it isn't music at all.  If you just said, "I don't like modern music" I wouldn't have any problem with it.  You've said modern music has no melody many times, though, and made it sound like you don't consider it actually to be music at all, just a collection of noise.  I know we have at least one musician who makes a modern style of music on the board in GT and there may well be many more.  Anyone who's ever played in a band or written a song has probably had the expectation that some people wouldn't like it, but I don't know if many would expect people to equate their music to any random noise someone might hear.  

I've said a few times I think when you say modern music has no melody what you are saying is it's not music you enjoy, but the way you say it seems like more than that.  I listen to a bunch of niche music that most people are at best indifferent to, and in many cases hate.  It's been many years, but I played in bands making music that many people would dislike.  I don't mind someone disliking music, I just think when you say or imply that it isn't even music at all, that's a step too far.  

Well......I've heard some music that really pushed the boundaries of being called music.    But pop, terrible as it can at times be, is still music.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 5, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Death metal?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 5, 2015)

The optical drive (CD DVD RW) on my computer is starting to go bad so last night I ordered one from NewEgg.  Got the e-mail confirmation with tracking number......  Don't know what made me look but the item was already in the "shipping mode" and scheduled to be shipped to Trinidad, CO.......... even though I put the shipping address in as El Paso.  
Turns out since I had an old account with NewEgg and they used my Colorado address........ tied to my PayPal address, just changed that in PayPal.  
Contacted NewEgg who put in a recall request for the package then called FedEx to make sure they received it.


----------



## westwall (Jun 5, 2015)

Now this is what I call a good way to spend your money!











NDHQ-vid1-NOV2014 - YouTube


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 5, 2015)

westwall said:


> Now this is what I call a good way to spend your money!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super cool Westie.  But where is this?  And are there alligators in the moat?


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 5, 2015)

I much prefer a person be specific about what they dislike about something than to be general.  It shows they put some thought into their opinion.  Modern music, of course, covers many styles, some of which seem rather unmelodic and pointless.  Then again, some people were probably saying the same about Bach back in the day.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 5, 2015)

No worries.  I sure don't intend to offend anybody, but it happens.  I regret that.  And life goes on.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Clothes aren't complicated.  If you cannot make it yourself, you can usually find something suitable at Salvation Army, or a comparable second-hand shop.  Jeans and Carrharts go with just about everything.  Screw the earrings.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 5, 2015)

Gracie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


My kind of gal!  A plus that you like critters, too.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 5, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I'd rather be around critters than people, to be honest. But this convo is usually one sided, hence me coming here to usmb when I want to socialize...out there when I want to go slumming.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 5, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Those are all great.  Adam Sandler is one I cannot abide.  Most of his stuff is immature and pretty moronic.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 5, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I am not much of a comedy fan. I will watch MAYBE  one or 2 a year, if that. And I NEVER watch chick flicks sob story pull-out-the-violin stuff. Add animal stories to that, too. The animal ALWAYS dies and I am a wreck.  No no and no.
> ...


Ah, and to think I actually sprang to go see "Mad Max-Thunder Road" recently.  I remember now why I don't go to the movies any more.  But I do like the amazing rigs they drive around, and the costumes.  Mad Max movies are never long on story, but they are great for insane driving stunts and wild machinery.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 5, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Ummm.  No.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 5, 2015)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


A convo about critters, or that you prefer them?  While I do have a few good friends, and I get along OK at work, I spend most of my waking hours caring for the furfam.  Like you, I enjoy the CS and all the great folks here but "outside" is fun sometimes.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 5, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


'Specially when they shrank her uniform!


----------



## Gracie (Jun 5, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Convos WITH critters. But they just waggle with tongues lolling out and I don't much feedback, lol.  However, ask me if I want to go to a party or help feed the cows and I'll have my knee high boots on and a pitchfork in my hands faster than you can say Cow Shit. 
Yeah..."out there" is fun sometimes. In here, its like a safe haven. I visualize it as a big bohemian room with people lounging around and just murmuring with convos. Oh, and dogs and cats lounging too, on big fluffy pillows. Out there...that's the manure pasture. Gotta watch where ya step...or just wear the hip waders just to be safe.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 5, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay, speaking of movies, we're off to watch AGT probably to be followed by a good movie, so I'm probably out for the night.  Everybody have a good one.
> 
> Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.
> 
> ...


An update on Sachenda...she's pretty much left the house.  There's not much of the person she once was, although her corporal vessel yet exists.  Her husband is devastated and my daughter is at a total loss to be able to help him.  I think they've reached that point where euthanasia would be a blessing.  My daughter is worried about what will happen when Sachenda finally passes away.  Brain cancer, and subsequent treatment, has pretty much already erased her as a person.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 5, 2015)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I used to have a cat that said "out."  I swear to God that cat could speak!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 5, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, speaking of movies, we're off to watch AGT probably to be followed by a good movie, so I'm probably out for the night.  Everybody have a good one.
> ...



That's really sad.  So sorry to hear that.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 5, 2015)

How I visualize CS:






And outside thru one of the drapes, another section:


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 5, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



I liked Happy Gilmore and Big Daddy.  Big Daddy was pretty funny.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 5, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I won't watch anything with Betty White in it, either. Foul mouthed OLD woman that is classless to the extreme. This schtick of "everyone loves Betty" is bullshit. Tacky old crone.


Self-righteous and preachy, too!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Nah, I'll take a pass.  Little Nicky was OK with some of my friends, though.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 5, 2015)

Go thru the other drape and you find this section:


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Carrie Fisher played Princess Leia.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 5, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



In Big Daddy, I loved that he called the little boy "Frankenstein" because that's what he wanted to be called!    I thought that movie was a riot.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 5, 2015)

And, when Gracie rides the line, this is where the collective meets to see if her torch is snuffed due to the tribe speaking.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 5, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Tresha91203 said:
> ...



Yeah, we already figured all that out.    Thanks though!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 5, 2015)

Gracie said:


> And, when Gracie rides the line, this is where the collective meets to see if her torch is snuffed due to the tribe speaking.



Oooo.  That's pretty.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 5, 2015)

This is the pm room. All nice and private. And cozy. Some use it to flirt. Some just nap. And some want a little slice of heaven to rub some bagbalm on sore joints.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 5, 2015)

I am very much hippy-fied. Nowadays, it's called Bohemian. In my day, it was bitchin or groovy.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 5, 2015)

Anywho...that's how I envision CS.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 5, 2015)

westwall said:


> Now this is what I call a good way to spend your money!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that a building or the Starship Enterprise?


----------



## westwall (Jun 5, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Now this is what I call a good way to spend your money!
> ...





It's a game company in mainland China.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 5, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ya know, the TV is on in the morning for the news, it goes off when the wife leaves for work.  It comes back on when she gets home for the news then she'll watch her shows, true crime stuff, home remodel shows, Animal planet, etc.  When she's done watching it we turn it off.  Never does a prime time show dare show it's face on my TV.............
> ...


I usually only watch TV on Sunday evening, and I usually fall asleep doing that.  I have a couple of shows I follow, but end up  buying the DVDs when they come out.  I think the last show I stayed awake for was some show called "River Monsters".


----------



## westwall (Jun 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Now this is what I call a good way to spend your money!
> ...






Both!


----------



## Gracie (Jun 5, 2015)

I have seen River Monsters but it isn't really my cuppa. Thursday nights are the slowest for me. Nothing decent on. So I head for netflix.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 5, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Morning !


Aw, thanks, Peach!  I love the goats, they look like a couple of my girls.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 5, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I have seen River Monsters but it isn't really my cuppa. Thursday nights are the slowest for me. Nothing decent on. So I head for netflix.


Guess you gotta have an interest in fishing.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 5, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I have seen River Monsters but it isn't really my cuppa. Thursday nights are the slowest for me. Nothing decent on. So I head for netflix.
> ...


Love fishin'. Used to go out to the pier and fish off that but I prefer lakes and rivers. Haven't been in years and years and years, unfortunately.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I read an article not long ago that mentioned that dogs have a pretty much standard means of communication but that cats, not being naturally very vocal or demonstrative, developed a very specific way of communicating with their persons.  Kitty vocalizations were often recognized and accurately interpreted by their persons, but not necessarily by others.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


It is particularly tragic when the essence of what makes a person has long departed before the flesh vessel that contained that essence dies.  So, so very difficult for those who loved the person who once dwelt within...


----------



## Gracie (Jun 5, 2015)

I've had my last cat. I have my last two dogs. When these go over rainbow bridge...no more. Too old to handle the pain when they pass. The only way I would ever have another pet is if they find ME. Like, one just shows up out of the blue. I would consider it that it was meant to be. But I ain't going looking.

I have had dogs all my life. And only 3 cats. One when I was a kid. Second one was Fattycat that lived 23 years. Last one was..well...the last one. I won't mention her again on this board. Or any pet, actually. 
But, for now, I have two left. One is mine completely, the other belongs to Daddy.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 5, 2015)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Have you ever been "tubing"?  That's the best.  You are suspended from an inner-tube type of device and you generally use a fly fishing rod to cast.  It's too neat. There have been times when I've felt like the last Cheerio in the bowl.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 5, 2015)

I have a rabbit and a turtle.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 5, 2015)

^^^

The Turtle and the Hare!  Lol!


----------



## Gracie (Jun 5, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I think I did but it was so long ago..I'm not sure if I dreamed it or did it. And it was not for fishing. Just bobbing along the Kern River on a tube. I think I was stoned..which is why I am not sure if I participated or was zonked out on a rock watching friends do it.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 5, 2015)

Pets stress me out. I worry about them. If I had a bunny, I would want it in the house. And they chew. Cords. Bad business, that. Turtles...meh. Can't cuddle them.  I wouldn't mind one in the yard, but then I would stress on it being ok.

I don't go anywhere. I don't do anything. One of us has to be here with the furkids or they freak out. We don't go anywhere together due to that. I'd like to putt up the coast to Big Sur and camp out in my van, but I can't leave my furkid. She would howl and whine all night even with Daddy.

When they go over rainbow bridge and I am not too decrepit...I wanna do a road trip. All by myself like I used to do in the 1970's. Until then...I travel via the net.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 5, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I've had my last cat. I have my last two dogs. When these go over rainbow bridge...no more. Too old to handle the pain when they pass. The only way I would ever have another pet is if they find ME. Like, one just shows up out of the blue. I would consider it that it was meant to be. But I ain't going looking.
> 
> I have had dogs all my life. And only 3 cats. One when I was a kid. Second one was Fattycat that lived 23 years. Last one was..well...the last one. I won't mention her again on this board. Or any pet, actually.
> But, for now, I have two left. One is mine completely, the other belongs to Daddy.


I wish it were that easy for me.  I love the critters, and they do seem to find me. Due to recent events involving ignorant people who could best mind their own business, I have had to deal with animal control, and ended up spending well over $800.  At any rate, I did find out that my old-lady cat is 19 yr/4 mo and my dachshund is 15 yr/7 mo old.  And then, I have my "stock" holdings.  I wanted to be a vet when I was a kid.  Unable to realize that ambition, I suppose having and caring for a bunch of critters is the next best thing.  Since there are no large animal vets available locally, I do most of my goat care myself.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 5, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Pets stress me out. I worry about them. If I had a bunny, I would want it in the house. And they chew. Cords. Bad business, that. Turtles...meh. Can't cuddle them.  I wouldn't mind one in the yard, but then I would stress on it being ok.
> 
> I don't go anywhere. I don't do anything. One of us has to be here with the furkids or they freak out. We don't go anywhere together due to that. I'd like to putt up the coast to Big Sur and camp out in my van, but I can't leave my furkid. She would howl and whine all night even with Daddy.
> 
> When they go over rainbow bridge and I am not too decrepit...I wanna do a road trip. All by myself like I used to do in the 1970's. Until then...I travel via the net.


I understand.  I find my fur-fam comforting, but it is difficult to travel much.
Hey, if you ever head up this way, I'll stand you a pizza and beverage of your choice, at the least.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Sowwy...I'm catching up.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 5, 2015)

That's another issue. Vet money. I just can't afford to give them the care they might need if they get sick. Gracie would have cost me over 5000 and I had to drive 8 hours to get to the place for MRI's and whatnot. And spend the night in a motel for a week while they poked and prodded her. They said epilepsy. Turned out to be a brain tumor. She lasted one year, then the seizures began again and were non stop. I had her put down because by the time she would come out of it, half her brain would have been damaged from the seizures.
That is when I said NO MORE. And I meant it.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 5, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Pets stress me out. I worry about them. If I had a bunny, I would want it in the house. And they chew. Cords. Bad business, that. Turtles...meh. Can't cuddle them.  I wouldn't mind one in the yard, but then I would stress on it being ok.
> ...


If I can still drive, I might take you up on it, lol. Take putt north and just keep going. Then again, I might be 70 something and doubt very much if I could eat a pizza, lol.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 5, 2015)

Gracie said:


> That's another issue. Vet money. I just can't afford to give them the care they might need if they get sick. Gracie would have cost me over 5000 and I had to drive 8 hours to get to the place for MRI's and whatnot. And spend the night in a motel for a week while they poked and prodded her. They said epilepsy. Turned out to be a brain tumor. She lasted one year, then the seizures began again and were non stop. I had her put down because by the time she would come out of it, half her brain would have been damaged from the seizures.
> That is when I said NO MORE. And I meant it.


Well, old-lady cat probably has cancerous growths, but her kidney function is still good.  The vet did not recommend surgery because is stresses older kitties so badly.  The dachshund has an abscessed tooth and is on antibiotics for now.  She's a pretty good candidate for surgery, depending on her blood work.  Fortunately, I have a friend who is almost eager to help me out with the vet cost.  At least everyone as their rabies shots and municipal registration tags.


----------



## 007 (Jun 5, 2015)

Gracie said:


> *I've had my last cat.* I have my last two dogs. When these go over rainbow bridge...no more. Too old to handle the pain when they pass. The only way I would ever have another pet is if they find ME. Like, one just shows up out of the blue. I would consider it that it was meant to be. But I ain't going looking.
> 
> I have had dogs all my life. And only 3 cats. One when I was a kid. Second one was Fattycat that lived 23 years. Last one was..well...the last one. I won't mention her again on this board. Or any pet, actually.
> But, for now, I have two left. One is mine completely, the other belongs to Daddy.


That's exactly what I said too after my buddy of almost 20 years had to be put to sleep. I was beside myself heart broke and lonely for 3 days, kinda walking around in a fog, and I said no more.

Then this little black and white fur ball came crawling out of the weeds late one night when we were all sitting around a campfire roasting hotdogs. She was just a tiny little young thing and starving and smelled those hotdogs cooking, so her hunger overrode her fear. So, here she is, laying on the footrest of the recliner  next to my legs as I type this. Funny thing is, she has a spot on the left side of her nose almost in the same place her predecessor had. Fate? I kinda think so. I think she was a gift from a benevolent divine force that knew I was lonely, and would eventually enjoy having another little furry buddy around.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 5, 2015)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Skip the drive, fly up and rent an RV, if you like.  Or drive, it's an absolutely gorgeous drive.  If pizza doesn't suit you, I'm sure I can put something together.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 5, 2015)

007 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > *I've had my last cat.* I have my last two dogs. When these go over rainbow bridge...no more. Too old to handle the pain when they pass. The only way I would ever have another pet is if they find ME. Like, one just shows up out of the blue. I would consider it that it was meant to be. But I ain't going looking.
> ...


Amazing how those things work!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 5, 2015)

Well, gang...I have to become horizontal for a few hours before going back to work for the night.  Check in later.  Luvs all of ya!!!


----------



## Gracie (Jun 5, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Well, gang...I have to become horizontal for a few hours before going back to work for the night.  Check in later.  Luvs all of ya!!!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 5, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Well, gang...I have to become horizontal for a few hours before going back to work for the night.  Check in later.  Luvs all of ya!!!



Nightie night!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 5, 2015)

It turned out that the wife's test wasn't a cath, but an MRI. We were in and out in 15 minutes.
We stopped by Doc's for a bit. (momma was missing the place) and then vegged out to TV before I headed out to the bar for a few minutes. The place is busy! Not a bar stool to be had anywhere. 
The guy and his wife that we've been having in to play for the crowd is finally starting to draw people back. He's cheap and his tab usually equals his pay so, what the hell...
Next Saturday is the birthday bash at Doc's Max's wife and mine are both 6/14 babies and we've celebrated together for 5 years now.
We'll have The Jason Abel Project, cake and some food. I'm thinking about smoking a couple briskets and making tater salad. Some of the staff and regulars will contribute a dish or 2.
It's all good!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 6, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> It turned out that the wife's test wasn't a cath, but an MRI. We were in and out in 15 minutes.
> We stopped by Doc's for a bit. (momma was missing the place) and then vegged out to TV before I headed out to the bar for a few minutes. The place is busy! Not a bar stool to be had anywhere.
> The guy and his wife that we've been having in to play for the crowd is finally starting to draw people back. He's cheap and his tab usually equals his pay so, what the hell...
> Next Saturday is the birthday bash at Doc's Max's wife and mine are both 6/14 babies and we've celebrated together for 5 years now.
> ...



Good news!


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Hah!  No, I listen to some death metal and have even played a little in the past.  The only genre that comes to mind offhand as pushing the music boundaries is grindcore, and even then, it's probably more about the particular band than the genre itself.  I was thinking more along the lines of some really out there progressive bands who intentionally push the envelope.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Jun 6, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> It turned out that the wife's test wasn't a cath, but an MRI. We were in and out in 15 minutes.
> We stopped by Doc's for a bit. (momma was missing the place) and then vegged out to TV before I headed out to the bar for a few minutes. The place is busy! Not a bar stool to be had anywhere.
> The guy and his wife that we've been having in to play for the crowd is finally starting to draw people back. He's cheap and his tab usually equals his pay so, what the hell...
> Next Saturday is the birthday bash at Doc's Max's wife and mine are both 6/14 babies and we've celebrated together for 5 years now.
> ...



How is Max these days? I'm working on a weekend trip to Daphne/Malbis, maybe 4th of July. What's on the calendar at Doc's during the day on the 4th?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 6, 2015)

Tresha91203 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > It turned out that the wife's test wasn't a cath, but an MRI. We were in and out in 15 minutes.
> ...


Max is doing quite well. He did have another minor surgery, but 'taint no big thing to a guy that's had over 100 trips under the knife.
We'd all be happy to have you stop in if even for a short time.


Don't know for sure what's going on. I do know we'll be open.
We'll likely have some food and some theme drinks.
The decorations stay up between Flag Day and the 4th.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 6, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> It turned out that the wife's test wasn't a cath, but an MRI. We were in and out in 15 minutes.
> We stopped by Doc's for a bit. (momma was missing the place) and then vegged out to TV before I headed out to the bar for a few minutes. The place is busy! Not a bar stool to be had anywhere.
> The guy and his wife that we've been having in to play for the crowd is finally starting to draw people back. He's cheap and his tab usually equals his pay so, what the hell...
> Next Saturday is the birthday bash at Doc's Max's wife and mine are both 6/14 babies and we've celebrated together for 5 years now.
> ...



Good news Ernie.  Do you have to wait for the MRI results or do they give them to you right away?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 6, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > It turned out that the wife's test wasn't a cath, but an MRI. We were in and out in 15 minutes.
> ...


Results due "early next week".
They rushed her out yesterday. They had an emergency patient needing their attention.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 6, 2015)

Good morning all.  I came in during the  wee hours of the morning but couldn't post the vigil list--USMB must have entered its daily maintenance phase--so gave up and went on to bed.   Was dreaming that I was talking with and expressing sympathy to Vice President Biden when I woke up--changed the TV channel and Beau Biden's funeral was in process on TV.  I thought the funeral had already taken place.  Things like that really interest me--what our subconscious picks up???

Anyhow, need to get around and get ready for our stove to be delivered later.  Beautiful day here.  Mid 80's for the next several days--perfect summer weather and much cooler than we normally expect this time of year.  Slight chance for a shower later.  All is well.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 6, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Well, let's just keep her on the list then until the results are in.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jun 6, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jun 6, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I think we might have this conversation before, IIRC, but anyway, death metal is the one genre of music that I really do not care for.  It's not the music that I dislike, but the vocals and lyrics in most cases.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 6, 2015)

Hidey ho to Mad Scientist.  Happy you dropped in this morning.  

And today is the 71st anniversary of D Day.  I had a relative in the Normandy invasion who survived it.  So many did not. . . .


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 6, 2015)




----------



## Dajjal (Jun 6, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Hidey ho to Mad Scientist.  Happy you dropped in this morning.
> 
> And today is the 71st anniversary of D Day.  I had a relative in the Normandy invasion who survived it.  So many did not. . . .



My step father was a commando on D day, and it made him a hard man. He thought I was a wimp.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 6, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Hidey ho to Mad Scientist.  Happy you dropped in this morning.
> ...



Well that is unfortunate.  You don't come across as a wimp to me.  But it is true that those of the WWII generation, both those who served and those who held things together back home, do tend to think subsequent generations have had it a lot easier.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 6, 2015)

I just read a story that might raise eyebrows a bit.  It seems our government is looking to place devices in insects that will give them spying or military capability.  That gives a whole new perspective to Daschal's moth problem.    The Zombie gun and meshworm are especially creepy too.

10 Defense Technologies That Feel Like Science Fiction - Tested


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 6, 2015)

There was a news item on TV yesterday that freaked me out. A giant deadly poisonous spider from Brazil has invaded a house in Britain, hiding in a bunch of bananas. Unfortunately it was a pregnant female and there were babies running around. I think they killed most of the babies but they could not find the mother. So the family moved into a hotel. I don't blame them as these spiders can kill you with one bite. I am hoping they do not spread around England.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 6, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> There was a news item on TV yesterday that freaked me out. A giant deadly poisonous spider from Brazil has invaded a house in Britain, hiding in a bunch of bananas. Unfortunately it was a pregnant female and there were babies running around. I think they killed most of the babies but they could not find the mother. So the family moved into a hotel. I don't blame them as these spiders can kill you with one bite. I am hoping they do not spread around England.



That is scary.

Edit:  I was curious about such a dangerous spider, and when I googled poisonous Brazlian spider, it called up that story.  Apparently a false alarm:

. . .“Following independent expert analysis, we can confirm that the eggs in question were totally harmless and not from the Brazilian Wandering Spider (_Phoneutria fera_).

“Whilst our bananas are of the highest quality and delivered by one of the world’s largest suppliers, these incidents, whilst extremely rare, can occur and we apologise for the distress caused to Mr Hobbs and his family. The Watling Street store in Hinckley is now fully open to customers.”
http://www.theguardian.com/environm...f-bananas-forces-family-to-flee-home[/indent]

Of course they never publicize the retraction to these things like they do when it is a sensational story.  But you can safely buy bananas, Daschal.  ​


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 6, 2015)

Just reading (again) about the Korean soldiers captured by the GIs on D Day.  Not to mention the hundreds (possibly thousands) of "eastern" troops positioned on the Atlantic Wall.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 6, 2015)

At least we don't have these here.






Giant African Land Snails have been infesting Miami-Dade for years and have moved into Broward County.
This idiot is nuts, the snail carries a parasite in it's mucus that will cause parasitic meningitis in humans, there's no cure.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



It's not for most.   I perfectly understand people not liking death metal.  It's intentionally extreme, angry, violent music.  There's plenty of death metal I don't like, but I'm good with the genre.  Angry and sad are the two emotions I most connect to in my music.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 6, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> At least we don't have these here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would require a lot of salt.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 6, 2015)

I used to be in to heavy rock and roll...but now all I enjoy is easy listening stuff. Enya, NA flutes, yoga music, nature songs, etc. Only time I hear oldies is when I am in the van and the radio is on. Most of the time, I drive in complete silence.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 6, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 6, 2015)

Because we are so prone to be distracted and miss our turn these days, both Hombre and I could benefit from a system like this:


----------



## Gracie (Jun 6, 2015)

My kinda music:


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 6, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I feel the same, and I do listen to some heavy metal and other songs with "questionable" lyrics (most times however, it's not the lyrics that make me like a song).  It's more the WAY they "sing" if that's what you would call that "growling" that they do.    I just can't get into that.  Also, when they talk about things like killing people, devil worship or something else outrageous, etc. . . . that's just a bit too much for me.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Heh, none of it is too much for me.  My 2 favorite death metal bands are Cannibal Corpse and Deicide, which fit quite well into the categories of killing people and devil worship respectively.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 6, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Because we are so prone to be distracted and miss our turn these days, both Hombre and I could benefit from a system like this:



Oh my gosh!  No, "You have just passed the Senior Center" sign?


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 6, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 6, 2015)

Mr Gracie picked up a vintage 50's/60's tall chest of drawers today at a yard sale. Been looking at Bing Images for ideas on what color to paint it. Right now, it is shabby chic white. Um. No. My room is very colorful and bohemian style. So...since it is going next to my pc desk..which is black...which is next to the tv desk, which is also a dark brownish-black, and all will be against one wall...it makes sense to make it black or blackish brown to match. However, the drawers can be any color...with design. 
This is the hardest part of painting furniture. WHAT COLOR, WHAT DESIGN. Oy.

I like these...but not sure which one yet.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 6, 2015)

I like 3's 3 and 4. 2 is my least favorite.


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 6, 2015)

You know every man stopped reading after the first two lines.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 7, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ernie,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Becki, R.D., and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.

Our Lone Star folks should know where this is:



P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## quorthon (Jun 7, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


What's about some oldschool stuff? Bolt Thrower, Obituary, Dismember...


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 7, 2015)

quorthon said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I've got a couple of Bolt Thrower and Obituary albums.  I saw Obituary at least once live.  Death, Carcass, a little Brutality.....most of the death metal bands I listen to are from back in the 90s or even 80s.  I never listened to (or at least not enough to remember) Dismember.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 7, 2015)

Good morning all.  Gulping down a quick cuppa and then off to early church service and brunch.  Wishing a great Sunday to everybody.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 7, 2015)

Got about 7 hours of sleep but still feel like I could use another 7 hours........  Overcast, cool (80 degrees) with humidity in the 40s.  Accuweather says it's currently sunny and supposed to cloud up this afternoon........


----------



## boedicca (Jun 7, 2015)

Another foggy morning in Oaklandtown - but it's supposed to clear off this afternoon, and heat up tomorrow.

Go Warriors!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 7, 2015)

blackhawk said:


>


I used to have #4 done as a framed needlepoint.


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 7, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I may print the whole thing off and have it framed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 7, 2015)

quorthon said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



A warm Coffee Shop welcome to quorthon who is visiting for the first time today.  Welcome, welcome, and we're happy you found us.  Drag up a chair and make yourself at home.

Your first timer's complimentary beverage:


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 7, 2015)

blackhawk said:


>



These are great.  Reminds me of a Thomas Sowell quotation I especially appreciated awhile back:  "The evidence that the death penalty is a deterrent is the fact that I have never murdered an editor."


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 7, 2015)

Gracie, for the location you described, I like the last two pieces you pictured.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 7, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Mr Gracie picked up a vintage 50's/60's tall chest of drawers today at a yard sale. Been looking at Bing Images for ideas on what color to paint it. Right now, it is shabby chic white. Um. No. My room is very colorful and bohemian style. So...since it is going next to my pc desk..which is black...which is next to the tv desk, which is also a dark brownish-black, and all will be against one wall...it makes sense to make it black or blackish brown to match. However, the drawers can be any color...with design.
> This is the hardest part of painting furniture. WHAT COLOR, WHAT DESIGN. Oy.
> 
> I like these...but not sure which one yet.



I like the last one.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 7, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Mr Gracie picked up a vintage 50's/60's tall chest of drawers today at a yard sale. Been looking at Bing Images for ideas on what color to paint it. Right now, it is shabby chic white. Um. No. My room is very colorful and bohemian style. So...since it is going next to my pc desk..which is black...which is next to the tv desk, which is also a dark brownish-black, and all will be against one wall...it makes sense to make it black or blackish brown to match. However, the drawers can be any color...with design.
> This is the hardest part of painting furniture. WHAT COLOR, WHAT DESIGN. Oy.
> 
> I like these...but not sure which one yet.



The 4th one is pretty nice too.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 7, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> quorthon said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



That looks yummy!  I want some too please!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 7, 2015)

About a week and a half ago I picked up a personal sized watermelon some strawberries and blackberries......  remembered the berries (buried in a bottom fridge drawer), they were already producing penicillin.......  Pulled out the watermelon just now, one half already had that dark green "over-ripe" look.....  Nope, the innards are fine and it's delicious......


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 7, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> About a week and a half ago I picked up a personal sized watermelon some strawberries and blackberries......  remembered the berries (buried in a bottom fridge drawer), they were already producing penicillin.......  Pulled out the watermelon just now, one half already had that dark green "over-ripe" look.....  Nope, the innards are fine and it's delicious......



That's my problem with fruit.  A lot of it is yummy, but it goes bad so damn fast.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 7, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > About a week and a half ago I picked up a personal sized watermelon some strawberries and blackberries......  remembered the berries (buried in a bottom fridge drawer), they were already producing penicillin.......  Pulled out the watermelon just now, one half already had that dark green "over-ripe" look.....  Nope, the innards are fine and it's delicious......
> ...


A lot of times I'll just cook the berries with a (very) little sugar, vanilla and a little water and use it as a topping for ice cream or pound cake.  It lasts a lot longer that way especially if it's on sale and I buy a lot.
Generally though I'll cut up most of it and have my own fruit mix, sometime I'll add pecans to the mix at the table.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 7, 2015)

I've always been mainly a classic rock girl, but one in awhile I hear a country song that catches my ear. I love the sound of Josh Turner's voice...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 7, 2015)

boedicca said:


> Another foggy morning in Oaklandtown - but it's supposed to clear off this afternoon, and heat up tomorrow.
> 
> Go Warriors!



I don't trust 'supposed to' when it comes to weather.  Ringel was noting how far off Accuweather's report was this morning.  Yesterday I called up Accuweather for Albuquerque and it said rain would begin in seven minutes.  I went outside--bright blue skies, almost no clouds anywhere, beautiful day.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 7, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Another foggy morning in Oaklandtown - but it's supposed to clear off this afternoon, and heat up tomorrow.
> ...




We have achieved blue skies and sunshine before noon...that hasn't happened in quite awhile, so I'm happy.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 7, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



If you add nuts I want nothing to do with it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 7, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


You're on the USMB ain'tcha........


----------



## Gracie (Jun 7, 2015)

The dresser is going to have to stay outside today. Health issues decided to visit today and it sucks. But, I will get to it eventually.
I decided on the black. ALL blacks, gold knobs, gold trim. It will match the tv stand and pc desk.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 7, 2015)

So I'm reading where a woman, Sonja Baumstein, rowed out of the marina at Chosi, Japan, today.  Her 23 ft row boat has no sail and no motor, she is completely by herself,  and she will have no escort on a 6,000 mile trip across the Pacific.  She hopes to row into San Francisco bay in late September.  And I just wonder when I was at my most physically fit, if I had had the financial resources and the leisure to do that, would I even think about doing that?  And if I am honest, I would have to say no.  And I still have to admit I am asking, why would somebody do this?






News from The Associated Press


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 7, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> So I'm reading where a woman, Sonja Baumstein, rowed out of the marina at Chosi, Japan, today.  Her 23 ft row boat has no sail and no motor, she is completely by herself,  and she will have no escort on a 6,000 mile trip across the Pacific.  She hopes to row into San Francisco bay in late September.  And I just wonder when I was at my most physically fit, if I had had the financial resources and the leisure to do that, would I even think about doing that?  And if I am honest, I would have to say no.  And I still have to admit I am asking, why would somebody do this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hate to say it, but we may never hear from her again.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 7, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> So I'm reading where a woman, Sonja Baumstein, rowed out of the marina at Chosi, Japan, today.  Her 23 ft row boat has no sail and no motor, she is completely by herself,  and she will have no escort on a 6,000 mile trip across the Pacific.  She hopes to row into San Francisco bay in late September.  And I just wonder when I was at my most physically fit, if I had had the financial resources and the leisure to do that, would I even think about doing that?  And if I am honest, I would have to say no.  And I still have to admit I am asking, why would somebody do this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some people will do anything to get out of doing laundry or taking out the trash.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 7, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > So I'm reading where a woman, Sonja Baumstein, rowed out of the marina at Chosi, Japan, today.  Her 23 ft row boat has no sail and no motor, she is completely by herself,  and she will have no escort on a 6,000 mile trip across the Pacific.  She hopes to row into San Francisco bay in late September.  And I just wonder when I was at my most physically fit, if I had had the financial resources and the leisure to do that, would I even think about doing that?  And if I am honest, I would have to say no.  And I still have to admit I am asking, why would somebody do this?
> ...



I sure hope that isn't the case Daschal.  Apparently she is staying in contact with folks on shore via GPS and satellite phone, and I presume she can't carry enough food and water for more than a  week or so in that little boat so somebody will be resupplying her, but geez, if she gets into weather trouble or gets sick or whaever out in the middle of nowhere. . .
News from The Associated Press


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 7, 2015)

The wife's complaining about her old laptop, way too slow.....  Okay, grab my old (much newer than hers) 17 inch which I forgot I loaded Linux on.......  Grab the Win 7 disc for that machine, start the install, 30 minutes later - Installation Failure.  Try again, same result, grab a different Win 7 disc...... will not read CD DVD drive, No Driver.......  Turn off and put a Linux disc in, loads the Linux, finally put the Win 7 disc in and it's loading fine now I'm installing hardware drivers.  
If only I could get her to use Linux.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 7, 2015)

Yeah Mont, go ahead and laugh......  I'll get you yet my pretty and your little dog too........


----------



## Gracie (Jun 7, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> So I'm reading where a woman, Sonja Baumstein, rowed out of the marina at Chosi, Japan, today.  Her 23 ft row boat has no sail and no motor, she is completely by herself,  and she will have no escort on a 6,000 mile trip across the Pacific.  She hopes to row into San Francisco bay in late September.  And I just wonder when I was at my most physically fit, if I had had the financial resources and the leisure to do that, would I even think about doing that?  And if I am honest, I would have to say no.  And I still have to admit I am asking, why would somebody do this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I would give it a go if I were younger. I did some pretty wild stuff when in my 20's.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 7, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


She will be tracked. And she can fish for food when bored. I wouldn't worry too much about huge storms either. Little boat like that will ride the waves easier than a big ship.
I'm pulling for her!!


----------



## Gracie (Jun 7, 2015)

Meanwhile...the dresser shell is painted. I didn't have enough black paint so I used those little bottles of craft paint...black, midnight green, burnt umber, brown, midnight blue...and mixed them all together and voila'! I had enough! Now I am waiting for it to dry, then I will start the drawers. I think I am going to make them a dark turqoise smudged with black so it looks aged, then add gold accents and gold nobs.

It's sitting in my bedroom cuz its cold outside. I'm just waiting for the shell to dry so I can shove it back against the wall while I work on each drawer at a time.

I have a pretty painting on the wall above it that has a turqoise vase...so turqoise drawer fronts will accent that painting. Which is gold framed. Should all mesh together. I hope.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 7, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Yeah Mont, go ahead and laugh......  I'll get you yet my pretty and your little dog too........



I can't help it if it's a funny story!  

Although I'm damned curious why Windows wouldn't load the first time.....did you not format as part of the installation?  Does Linux somehow mess that up?  Could there be a slight physical problem with the HD that Linux is better at getting around than Windows?

Every once in a while computers seem to hop out of the realm of deterministic physical reality and into the realm of magic and fairies.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 7, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > So I'm reading where a woman, Sonja Baumstein, rowed out of the marina at Chosi, Japan, today.  Her 23 ft row boat has no sail and no motor, she is completely by herself,  and she will have no escort on a 6,000 mile trip across the Pacific.  She hopes to row into San Francisco bay in late September.  And I just wonder when I was at my most physically fit, if I had had the financial resources and the leisure to do that, would I even think about doing that?  And if I am honest, I would have to say no.  And I still have to admit I am asking, why would somebody do this?
> ...



I don't know that I've ever done anything that would be considered wild.  

Crazy, sure, but not wild.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 7, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah Mont, go ahead and laugh......  I'll get you yet my pretty and your little dog too........
> ...


Don't know, more than likely there's at least one corrupt file on the disc.  The other disc loaded fine, everything looks good.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 7, 2015)

I did. Very wild. Very fun. Wouldn't not do it again if transported back in time. But..since this is the net...that's all I will say.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 7, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Steve and Dan could do both.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 7, 2015)

Let's just put it this way......deadliest catch stuff is really scarey. Especially when you are the only girl, pretending to be a guy so the capt doesn't find out you ARE a girl.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 7, 2015)

How many guys on the boat with ya ?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 7, 2015)

Hey Folks.....


I spent some time with Sherry this weekend and played some music with her son who is a bit of a prodigy.  

Anyway....I wrote the following string part out and this is me and Sherry's son.  Hope you all like.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 7, 2015)

And this is me singing a song Sherry really likes.  Hope you all like...and be kind.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 7, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> And this is me singing a song Sherry really likes.  Hope you all like...and be kind.


Sounds like a bunch of farm animals getting drunk...........





















Just kidding....... 

Not too bad.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 7, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> And this is me singing a song Sherry really likes.  Hope you all like...and be kind.



I'm so lucky to have a guy who serenades me.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 7, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


From what I remember, the trip is the last leg of an around the world jaunt. She has lost one boat and had to take quite a bit of time off the regear.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 7, 2015)

I finally got all the divers installed (a while ago), installed the standard software I install on all my systems, imported her Firefox bookmarks....... after deleting all of mine that I accidentally imported...... configured all the settings and now I'm finally downloading and installing updates..... all 188 minus one, the Genuine Windows Activation update (KB971033)........


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 8, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> And this is me singing a song Sherry really likes.  Hope you all like...and be kind.



I am most favorably impressed, both with your musicianship, your guitar skills, and your vocals.  I keep finding new sides to all of our Coffee Shoppers.  Really special.    (And Sherry has a good ear.  )


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 8, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ernie,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Becki, R.D., and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.

Sunset over Albuquerque tonight:



P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 8, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> And this is me singing a song Sherry really likes.  Hope you all like...and be kind.


Wow. Very good, WQ!!! I am so happy for you both.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jun 8, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Hey Folks.....
> 
> 
> I spent some time with Sherry this weekend and played some music with her son who is a bit of a prodigy.
> ...





WelfareQueen said:


> And this is me singing a song Sherry really likes.  Hope you all like...and be kind.



I don't see anything here but a white rectangular box!


----------



## peach174 (Jun 8, 2015)

Morning all

I have to go in to town shortly to do some erands so I will return later this morning.
Everyone have a great Monday.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Folks.....
> ...


  Don't tell him, he thinks it posted properly........

















It did, your browser either won't read mp3 or is blocking it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 8, 2015)

Just an observation, when I was a kid I spent most of my life running around barefoot.  Now that I'm approaching my senior years I seem to be spending more and more time barefoot......... thankfully for the neighbors sake not naked.........


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 8, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Just an observation, when I was a kid I spent most of my life running around barefoot.  Now that I'm approaching my senior years I seem to be spending more and more time barefoot......... thankfully for the neighbors sake not naked.........



Try not to step on a bee, I did that when I was a kid running around the garden barefoot.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 8, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just an observation, when I was a kid I spent most of my life running around barefoot.  Now that I'm approaching my senior years I seem to be spending more and more time barefoot......... thankfully for the neighbors sake not naked.........
> ...


When I lived in Florida, 1969, the soles of my feet were like leather, I could walk on broken glass and not get hurt.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 8, 2015)

You weighed less too Ringel...
...less psi.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 8, 2015)

Went to bed last night around 11pm, at 1am woke up to Gizmo "screaming" and "yelling".  Another kitty wanted to visit and was at the back sliding door.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 8, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Just an observation, when I was a kid I spent most of my life running around barefoot.  Now that I'm approaching my senior years I seem to be spending more and more time barefoot......... thankfully for the neighbors sake not naked.........



Good morning all.  Unless I was going somewhere, I did most of my housework and yard work and gardening barefoot when I was much younger.  Now I am uncomfortable barefoot but still don't like shoes all that much--I wear plain leather soft soled moccasins all of the time unless I am away from the house--closest thing to going barefoot.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 8, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Went to bed last night around 11pm, at 1am woke up to Gizmo "screaming" and "yelling".  Another kitty wanted to visit and was at the back sliding door.......



We used to raise Siamese cats and our best friends at the end of the block had a large Siamese tom.  We inadvertently left an opening in the glass sliding door leading to our second story deck and our friends' Siamese tom came calling in the wee hours of the morning.  I don't know how many of you have heard an angry Siamese cat in full voice--but when that tomcat met up with our Tom and Mama cat on the landing between floors at 2 a.m., I really can't describe how that sounded.  Needless to say, the entire household was immediately out of bed to deal with the situation.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 8, 2015)

My Husband and I walk around the house barefoot during the summer and in socks during the winter.
We wear sandals when we leave the house to go to Benson, but shoes when we go to Sierra Vista or Tucson.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 8, 2015)

Until a few years ago, I almost always wore boots when I went outside.  Combat boots, not softer style moccasins.  I'd put them on without socks just to go out quickly.  My employer bought me a pair of flip flops a while back, now I use those to go out for short things like taking out the dog in warmer months.  I don't like walking outside barefoot, though.  Too rough, too much chance of stepping in something gross.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 8, 2015)

Note to self:  Do not consume a quarter box of very old dried out raisins in the late evening.  The results the following day. . . .well. . . .

But it has given me some time to do some more reading in Dana Perino's new book "And the Good News Is. . . ."   For somebody who has made a living in politics for the last decade, the book is decidedly non political.  A lot of personal biography in early chapters, her experiences as President Bush's last press secretary, and her adventures as a Fox News contributor are all personal observations. . . .at least so far--I am a little over half way through it--but she hasn't gotten into any political doctrine or philosophy.  A good read.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 8, 2015)

Isn't today somebody's birthday in the Coffee Shop?  I had that idea in the back of my head somewhere.

I do know it is former first lady Barabara Bush's 90th birthday today. She has the distinction of being related to three former presidents--husband, son, and Franklin Pierce.  I was reading that there may be a fourth--it is possible she is also related to President Clinton.

  I keep looking for an heirless millionaire or something somewhere in my family tree, but alas, no success so far..


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 8, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, speaking of movies, we're off to watch AGT probably to be followed by a good movie, so I'm probably out for the night.  Everybody have a good one.
> ...



I was hunting back through the last few days trying to figure out who told us their birthday was coming up this week, and discovered I had pretty much missed a whole page including this post.  So sorry for your daughter's friend, GW.  It may be that she has indeed already departed and her body lingers, but I know that is terrible for your daughter.  I'll keep them on the list until it is over.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 8, 2015)

Okay, I give up.  Read back through the last week or so and maybe I just dreamed that post about somebody's birthday coming up.  So if today is your birthday, fess up, before the bakery closes.

Ya'll want to hear something funny?  Remember all those six months ago that we were having the saga re our new refrigerator?  They sold the one we bought to somebody else.  Failed to deliver the second one we picked out.  And then finally delivered the wrong one?  (Which we still have because its a better one than the one we bought.)

Well, we had our new electric range delivered on Saturday--I LOVE it--but before it got here they called from Lowe's.  "Mr. (Hombre), what are we supposed to deliver to you today?"  We thought oh no, here we go again.  Hombre tells him and he said he was just checking--when they were loading the truck he saw this refrigerator with our name on it in the warehouse.  We don't want that delivered?


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 8, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



Do you think it could be my ad blocker?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Shouldn't be but you can temporarily disable adblocker and test it.  What other "add-ons" are you using?


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 8, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



None that I know of.  I use Google Chrome as my browser.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I don't use Chrome so I don't know what the setting are.  Could also be your AV (Anti-Virus), if it has an online browser protection aspect it could be blocking the mp3.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 8, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I have Norton.  I don't really know much about that kind of thing though.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


The only thing I know about Norton is I don't use it.  Why pay that much money for something that you can get for free or at a fraction of the cost that works even better.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 8, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Where can you get antivirus for free?  Maybe for 30 days it's free, but then they start to bill your credit card.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Avast offers a very good free program and doesn't ask for a credit card.  You do have to reregister the software now and then and of course they do advertise their premium program that they do charge for.  I do have their premium version that covers three of our most active computers for one charge--all the other computers have the free version.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 8, 2015)

Bitdefender is good and I use Avast, there's also a relatively new one called Panda free.  If you go to their sites they promote their paid versions (obviously) and you might have to search a little for the free download or you can go to Softronic and download the free versions from there but be careful you don't download and install Softronic's installer.  It wont hurt your system it's just an extra piece of software you don't need.  
One other thing with most free programs, they "offer" things like Yahoo as a search engine, you have to pay attention when installing and uncheck those "extras".  Never use the standard installation, always use the custom selection.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 8, 2015)

You also want to download and install Malwarebytes (free) and Malwarebytes Anti-Exploit Free.  The first is not an anti-virus protection, it's an anti-malware program, the second is what's called a zero-day vulnerability protector, it runs in your browser and looks for potential vulnerability attacks and stops them before they can do any damage.  

Here's Avast:

Avast Download Free Antivirus Software

Malwarebytes:

Malwarebytes Thank you for downloading Malwarebytes Anti-Malware

Malwarebytes Anti-exploit:

Malwarebytes Malwarebytes Anti-Exploit - Free Zero-Day Exploit Protection


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 8, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> You also want to download and install Malwarebytes (free) and Malwarebytes Anti-Exploit Free.  The first is not an anti-virus protection, it's an anti-malware program, the second is what's called a zero-day vulnerability protector, it runs in your browser and looks for potential vulnerability attacks and stops them before they can do any damage.
> 
> Here's Avast:
> 
> ...



I recently ran a malware program because I did get some malware.  That's why I got the Norton.  Before that, I didn't have anything on this computer.  Thankfully, on my work computer, my company pays for our antivirus, and it's Norton.  That's why I chose Norton.  I will look into some less expensive ones though.  Maybe even a free one.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > You also want to download and install Malwarebytes (free) and Malwarebytes Anti-Exploit Free.  The first is not an anti-virus protection, it's an anti-malware program, the second is what's called a zero-day vulnerability protector, it runs in your browser and looks for potential vulnerability attacks and stops them before they can do any damage.
> ...


If someone else is paying for it then Norton does the job.  One problem I had with Norton a decade ago was it was a resource hog, slowing the computer down and that it was extremely invasive planting itself all though the computer system and some programs.  Whether that's the case now-a-days I have no idea.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 8, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



It doesn't seem to affect my computer that I'm aware of.  This computer (my lap top) is just for play though.  I only use my work computer (PC) for work.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 8, 2015)

Dresser is done. Just gotta varnish it but for now...it's ready to stuff with clothes.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 8, 2015)

Gracie, that is SO pretty.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 8, 2015)

This is what it looks like in my "Office" space in my room:






And this is where I park my ass when watching tv, and sleep at night so I can have the door open to the back yard near my head:


----------



## Gracie (Jun 8, 2015)

btw...pillow shams work wonders on the back of an office chair, lol. Makes it look purdy...from the front. You are seeing the backside.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 8, 2015)

Gracie said:


> This is what it looks like in my "Office" space in my room:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The link to the pic at the bottom of your post looks so comfy and cozy...the books I would love to read in that spot, or just look out those windows at the pretty scenery.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 8, 2015)

I live in my room, so I have everything I love stuffed in it. The doorway you see with the branches is the hallway door. Normally, it's shut to lock out the rest of the house and roomies. Back here, its just me in my room, Mr Gracie in his room across the hall. Rest of the house has just "stuff" I don't care about. Anything I DO care about..is back here in the back end of the house behind that locking door


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 8, 2015)

Gracie said:


> This is what it looks like in my "Office" space in my room:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks great!  Did you go out and buy a stencil or something for the design?


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I've been using AVG free for years now.  Like Avast, it asks you to buy the premium version at times, but that's usually no more bother than just clicking the X to close a window.  There are probably other good free anti-virus programs available.  You can do a search and read up on it if you like, see what kinds of reviews various programs get.

As Ringel said, one thing to always look out for when installing is hidden options.  Having a program you didn't ask for installed when you are putting what you actually want on the computer is a very common tactic.  I assume that software publishers are paid to add those sort of 'back door' installations by the companies that create the programs.  Most of the time they are probably not malicious, but it's never good to have unexpected programs put on the computer.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > This is what it looks like in my "Office" space in my room:
> ...


I have oodles of stencils. Sometimes I freehand, though. Too lazy this time, plus shakey hands make freehanding difficult. I miss the days of doing furniture and getting 400 bucks per dresser.Sigh.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 8, 2015)

Freehand dresser:






Coffee table top freehand:






Another octogon shaped coffee table top freehand:














*Table with print of koi has frog on it*, freehand:





Top section vase and birds, freehand:


----------



## Sherry (Jun 8, 2015)

You are super talented, Gracie.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 8, 2015)

Sherry said:


> You are super talented, Gracie.


Was. All that freehand stuff..and more that I don't have pics of....sold in my shop. I miss the money, lol. Hell, I miss my hands doing what they used to do.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 9, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > I have my first appointment with my counselor next week and I am pretty darned nervous. I guess I will give it a go and see if it helps, seeing I have been on a waiting list for two months.
> ...



Sexual assuault counselor.
Had my first appointment last week, it went okay. Big struggle is keeping it from family and deciding whether to file a police report. They need to convince me I am not to blame for it, first. I am in counseling until Xmas, at a minimum, which is a comfort to know.

Anyway, aside from that, things are okay. Sort of. I think I mentioned that my sister was going to have a baby in December? Well, not anymore. She miscarried last week and had surgery yesterday to remove what didn't reabsorb into her body. We are unsure as to what exactly happened but we know something went wrong in the last two weeks. She was ten weeks gone when she found out, but the miscarriage could have happened between the 8th and 9th week.

Going to see if I can enter another tournament. This one is different from my club tournaments, its competing against those who do different forms of karate. Its basically a huge competition with lots of different martial arts, so I'll get to watch all that, too. Just need to make sure I can attend as there may be a rule saying you have to be in the State Team to compete there. If that is the case, I would think it discrimination, as its a four hour round trip to do State training, and I cannot financially justify it. Fingers crossed I get the go ahead! If I do, I will have my regular tournament next month, a seminar the weekend after, then this new tournament.
My new goal is to compete in AMAC (Australian Martial Arts Championships) which is a pretty big deal. Not many people from my club compete there.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 9, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Freehand dresser:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful work, Gracie!  You seem to be a very creative type of person.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 9, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > You also want to download and install Malwarebytes (free) and Malwarebytes Anti-Exploit Free.  The first is not an anti-virus protection, it's an anti-malware program, the second is what's called a zero-day vulnerability protector, it runs in your browser and looks for potential vulnerability attacks and stops them before they can do any damage.
> ...



I always used Norton because I got it cheap, but this year they wanted £69 to renew it so I opted for a free Anti Virus. I am using Microsoft security essentials. So far it is OK. But I have windows 7 which comes with its own firewall. You do not want to be without a firewall so if you are using something other than windows 7 you should check if it has a firewall built into it. Norton  usually has its own firewall .


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 9, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > You are super talented, Gracie.
> ...



A lot of us are in that boat I think, but you did/do beautiful work Gracie.  I had no idea. . .


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 9, 2015)

Noomi said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Good to hear from you Noomi.  I hope you have a great counselor who will help you figure it all out until the demons lose their power to hurt you.  And hope the tournament works out for you.  We'll plan to celebrate here when you earn that next belt.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 9, 2015)

Oh and good morning everybody.  I'm getting read to go make a huge potato salad for our Senior Saints luncheon with the youth today--they're treating us to an annual cookout of hotdogs and hamburgers but we seniors bring all the sides and desserts.  Personally I think all you need for sides is chips with maybe some fresh fruit/melon and of course desserts, but our team leader is worried there won't be enough food despite the fact that we do this every year and everybody always gets plenty to eat.  Oh well, not my responsibility.


----------



## mdk (Jun 9, 2015)

Good morning everyone! I hope the day finds everyone well. Cheers!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 9, 2015)

mdk said:


> Good morning everyone! I hope the day finds everyone well. Cheers!



Morning mdk.  And a beautiful day it is shaping up to be.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 9, 2015)

Up late working on the wife's old computer, she loves her old computer and told me to make it work fast, even if it has to be Linux........  Having issues getting certain things to work.  Got to bed at 2am and up at 7:30 not to mention the humidity is up (heavily overcast) and I have a nasty sinus headache.  Almost done with my first bucket of coffee.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 9, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just an observation, when I was a kid I spent most of my life running around barefoot.  Now that I'm approaching my senior years I seem to be spending more and more time barefoot......... thankfully for the neighbors sake not naked.........
> ...



That must have been one slow bee.


----------



## mdk (Jun 9, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everyone! I hope the day finds everyone well. Cheers!
> ...



I agree. So far so good. It's a little chilly but it's wonderful running weather.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 9, 2015)

mdk said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



I'll take your word for that.  I haven't been able to run for quite awhile now, but I enjoy good weather when I walk out to the mailbox at the curb.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 9, 2015)

It's Tuesday.  Mrs. BBD is at the church quilting all day with all the other ladies.  She likes her quilting on Tuesdays.  I call it "Stitch and bitch" sessions!  Have taken the RV out for a little drive and will be taking it over to the truck stop tomorrow for a bath.  Been scratching my noggin trying to decide where to go with it on vacation this year.  Mrs. BBD is not much help deciding.  The big question is do we go north, south, east or west?  Thinking about going on vacation the first two weeks of August.  Really haven't decided where to go...  Maybe, just maybe, we'll take a drive down to Key West.  Then again, there's always Nova Scotia.  Decisions, decisions, decisions.  Need more coffee.  My head is spinning.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 9, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> It's Tuesday.  Mrs. BBD is at the church quilting all day with all the other ladies.  She likes her quilting on Tuesdays.  I call it "Stitch and bitch" sessions!  Have taken the RV out for a little drive and will be taking it over to the truck stop tomorrow for a bath.  Been scratching my noggin trying to decide where to go with it on vacation this year.  Mrs. BBD is not much help deciding.  The big question is do we go north, south, east or west?  Thinking about going on vacation the first two weeks of August.  Really haven't decided where to go...  Maybe, just maybe, we'll take a drive down to Key West.  Then again, there's always Nova Scotia.  Decisions, decisions, decisions.  Need more coffee.  My head is spinning.



Morning BBD.  You're contemplating Nova Scotia or Key West for vacation.  We are contemplating Arkansas.  Sigh.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 9, 2015)

My cousin in Kansas just sent me the following.  I wish more of it was really exaggeration.    #2 and #5 are soooooo true.

I don't trip over things, I do random gravity checks!

I don't need anger management. I need people to stop making me mad!

Old age is coming at a really bad time!

When I was a child I thought Nap Time was a punishment ... now,
as a grown up, it just feels like a small vacation!

The biggest lie I tell myself is ... "I don't need to write that down, I'll remember it."

Lord grant me the strength to accept the things I
cannot\ change, the courage to change the things I can and
the friends to post my bail when I finally snap!

IMy people skills are just fine. It's my tolerance to idiots that needs work.

If God wanted me to touch my toes, he would've put them on my knees.

Even duct tape can't fix stupid ... but it can muffle the sound!

Of course I talk to myself, sometimes I need expert advice.

Oops! Did I roll my eyes out loud?

At my age "Getting lucky" means walking into a room and remembering what I came in there for


----------



## Gracie (Jun 9, 2015)

Gasp! We got.....RAIN! Not much, but enough to where I don't need to water and today is our city ok'd watering day for our yards. I'm off to the beach!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 9, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> It's Tuesday.  Mrs. BBD is at the church quilting all day with all the other ladies.  She likes her quilting on Tuesdays.  I call it "Stitch and bitch" sessions!  Have taken the RV out for a little drive and will be taking it over to the truck stop tomorrow for a bath.  Been scratching my noggin trying to decide where to go with it on vacation this year.  Mrs. BBD is not much help deciding.  The big question is do we go north, south, east or west?  Thinking about going on vacation the first two weeks of August.  Really haven't decided where to go...  Maybe, just maybe, we'll take a drive down to Key West.  Then again, there's always Nova Scotia.  Decisions, decisions, decisions.  Need more coffee.  My head is spinning.



Oh my, first world problems!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 9, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Up late working on the wife's old computer, she loves her old computer and told me to make it work fast, even if it has to be Linux........  Having issues getting certain things to work.  Got to bed at 2am and up at 7:30 not to mention the humidity is up (heavily overcast) and I have a nasty sinus headache.  Almost done with my first bucket of coffee.



It's humid and overcast here too.  The sun is just starting to peak out here and there for a couple of minutes though.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 9, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Thanks. I haven't bothered to look yet because I still have a few months left before my Norton subscription runs out.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 9, 2015)

Wonder what kind of luck I'd have driving the RV to Hawaii?  Any good campgrounds there?


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 9, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > It's Tuesday.  Mrs. BBD is at the church quilting all day with all the other ladies.  She likes her quilting on Tuesdays.  I call it "Stitch and bitch" sessions!  Have taken the RV out for a little drive and will be taking it over to the truck stop tomorrow for a bath.  Been scratching my noggin trying to decide where to go with it on vacation this year.  Mrs. BBD is not much help deciding.  The big question is do we go north, south, east or west?  Thinking about going on vacation the first two weeks of August.  Really haven't decided where to go...  Maybe, just maybe, we'll take a drive down to Key West.  Then again, there's always Nova Scotia.  Decisions, decisions, decisions.  Need more coffee.  My head is spinning.
> ...



I think it would be awesome to travel around the world someday!  Probably very expensive though!    I would love to see all the ancient ruins in Italy, Greece, etc.  I sometimes watch the travel shows, and I really want to see a lot of things!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 9, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Wonder what kind of luck I'd have driving the RV to Hawaii?  Any good campgrounds there?



Watch out for the sharks!


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 9, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I used to buy Norton Cd roms for less than half price in a store called smiths, but they don't stock it now and it is expensive to renew from Norton online.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 9, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



I have done Italy twice, and I wandered around the coliseum in Rome at night . I would be too scared to do  it now as you  can easily get mugged.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks to the Navy I got to see most of Italy and Greece.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 9, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Wonder what kind of luck I'd have driving the RV to Hawaii?  Any good campgrounds there?


I don't know, looks like smooth sailing to me..........


----------



## Gracie (Jun 9, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Wonder what kind of luck I'd have driving the RV to Hawaii?  Any good campgrounds there?


I wished. I would join yer wagon train.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 9, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Love my Webroot. That thing has heen awesome for YEARS. No probs.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 9, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder what kind of luck I'd have driving the RV to Hawaii?  Any good campgrounds there?
> ...


You could get all rednecky like that boat show where they custom make them. Last time I watched, some rich redneck wanted his camper put on top of a hull. They did it and he toodled all over the lake and river with it. Don't see why it can't be done with an RV too...for ocean.
Maybe you should trade yours in for a sub? And I am actually surprised nobody has come up with that idea yet. They are big enough to make some berths into mini suites.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 9, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



I don't travel, I've never been off the east coast of the US, but my mother has been to many different places around the world.  She and her husband sail regularly and have gone to quite a few countries on their boat.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 9, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



I would think sub travel would have advantages in bad weather too--you could just submerge until you ran out of the storm.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 9, 2015)

And see sealife from a whole new perspective of portholes. Raise up for a few hours on calm days for a stroll around the topside. Then dive again. 

If I wont the lottery, I'd do that. Buy a sub, deck it out, charge a horrendous amount of money to haul folks from the west coast to the islands.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi guys! Thought I'd drop by and see how the folks were doing. I need a strong pot of black coffee.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 10, 2015)

Gotta head off for my sleep study consult in a few minutes.  Later.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 10, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Hi guys! Thought I'd drop by and see how the folks were doing. I need a strong pot of black coffee.



Hey TK.  Good to see you.

And good morning all.  Everybody must have slept in this morning.    I am to report to the dentist in an hour or so, and I'm not happy about it.  Apparently developed a cavity under a crown and it has to be taken care of.  Costs as much as a whole root canal plus the cost of a new crown.  There must  be a better way.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 10, 2015)

Momma called the doctor and was told to come in tomorrow at 3 PM. Tests were "abnormal"


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 10, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Momma called the doctor and was told to come in tomorrow at 3 PM. Tests were "abnormal"



Oh geez.  Why do they do that?  Scare a body to death and then make them wait all that time for a verdict?  But she remains in the prayers and best wishes of us all I'm sure, Ernie.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 10, 2015)

First sleep study set for the end of the month, stopped by Wally World late......  Got a few things then got the hell out.  Dropped off lunch for the wife, 2 blocks away from Wally World (why I had to go to Wally World - salads).  Stopped by the water authority, got some billing issues sorted out tried to pay but they don't take check cards the the payment location...... .
Also made the mistake of going by Wally World hungry... they had just put out freshly fried chicken...... not good..... I ate half the 8 piece "bucket" I bought.......


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 10, 2015)

I suppose I should go to work...
Still sitting here wrapped in a towel.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 10, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> I suppose I should go to work...
> Still sitting here wrapped in a towel.



Well you probably shouldn't wear the towel to work.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 10, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I suppose I should go to work...
> ...


Welllllll maybe he should..... if it's all he has......


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 10, 2015)

Just came in from a long dip in the pool, running errands in 95 degree heat even with AC in the truck will still get one hot and sweaty, especially here in the desert under that brutal sun.  Think I mentioned it, the edema in my lower extremities had been getting worse even after they took me off my Amlodipine.  Last night I looked up what drugs might cause the swelling....... NSaids, (ibuprofen and aspirin), I take a minimum of 1200mgs of ibuprofen a day and have done so for years.  Didn't take any last night and didn't take any this morning.......  so far no swelling, lots of pain were it always hurts but now swelling in the lower extremities. 
Literally by bedtime my feet would look like balloons, that's not my usual comedic exaggeration either.  If this works I might not need to see the clinical pharmacologist.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 10, 2015)

I just went and got a copy of my blood work done last week. Gobbledegoop. I had to google and even that was questionable of what the code words mean. Sheesh.
Anyway...at least I have it so when the docs office says they lost it (which is normal for them), I have a copy. I ALWAYS have a copy. But I just won't know what all that shit means until I see him again next month.

Meanwhile....sun is out, its HOT (about 80) and will get hotter as the weekend  swings 'round. Was gonna take pooches to the real beach..the one with waves and surfers and stuff, but decided it's too nice a day...and everyone and their uncle will be out there. Too many people. So...I decided not to go. I will take them to the little inlet here and let karma slop around in the stinky smelly mud while chasing tiny little crabs.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 10, 2015)

And...drumroll.....I am pleased to announce that although I am starving to death, I lost 10 lbs! W00T!! 10 more to go, then back to what I was 10 years ago. 10, 10, 10. Weird, eh?


----------



## mdk (Jun 10, 2015)

Gracie said:


> And...drumroll.....I am pleased to announce that although I am starving to death, I lost 10 lbs! W00T!! 10 more to go, then back to what I was 10 years ago. 10, 10, 10. Weird, eh?



Good for you Gracie! That is wonderful news. I used to be pretty heavy and then six years ago I decided enough was enough. I am down 125 lbs now and I feel/look awesome. lol. I've managed to keep the weight off but I also run 5 times a week.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 10, 2015)

For gallantwarrior ...How do you make a goat smile?? Say, "Goat cheese."


----------



## Gracie (Jun 10, 2015)

Sherry said:


> For gallantwarrior ...How do you make a goat smile?? Say, "Goat cheese."


That is just adorable!!


----------



## Gracie (Jun 10, 2015)

mdk said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > And...drumroll.....I am pleased to announce that although I am starving to death, I lost 10 lbs! W00T!! 10 more to go, then back to what I was 10 years ago. 10, 10, 10. Weird, eh?
> ...


If I get too skinny, I look weird. Having too much weight hurts my joints in my ankles and knees and hip (left one). So getting back to what I used to be is a PITA since I retired and the RA kicked in..which means I can't do what I used to be able to do. I'd love to run. Instead, I walk real slow with my trekking poles and the dogs run ahead of me. Now I have other issues I won't talk about since I'm accused of "seeking sympathy", so I watch very VERY carefully what I eat until I can get to the gastro doc. I keep a food diary too. It's been helping. A lot. I'm happy with the progress, although it is slow going. And I'm starting to look hot in my sport racerback tank tops and capri leggings.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 10, 2015)

Gracie said:


> And...drumroll.....I am pleased to announce that although I am starving to death, I lost 10 lbs! W00T!! 10 more to go, then back to what I was 10 years ago. 10, 10, 10. Weird, eh?



wtg Gracie, but try to find food that won't put the pounds back but you don't have to starve.  Nuts and fruit does it for me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 10, 2015)

mdk said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > And...drumroll.....I am pleased to announce that although I am starving to death, I lost 10 lbs! W00T!! 10 more to go, then back to what I was 10 years ago. 10, 10, 10. Weird, eh?
> ...



Wow mdk.  That is awesome.   We sometimes watch "Biggest Loser" and a lot of those folks will lose 100 or more pounds.  Then sometimes near the final segment they'll have everybody do a task carrying enough weights to equal whatever they lost.  Can you imagine running an obstacle course or something carrying that 125 pounds on your back?  But wtg.  That is a major achievement.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 10, 2015)

mdk said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > And...drumroll.....I am pleased to announce that although I am starving to death, I lost 10 lbs! W00T!! 10 more to go, then back to what I was 10 years ago. 10, 10, 10. Weird, eh?
> ...



How tall are you?  I'm about 5'9" and weight around 145, and many people think I'm too thin.


----------



## mdk (Jun 10, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I am 5'7 and I now weigh around 160. I turned all that chunk into muscle. lol. I have a wrestler's build now. Woot!


----------



## Gracie (Jun 10, 2015)

mdk said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


Pics or liar liar pants on fire!
I am 5'8" and want to get to 170. I look GOOD at 170. Dats what I wanna be again.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 10, 2015)

Wait..wait..I have a pic of me at 170. Keep in mind this was about 10 years ago.






Lahaina Mall in Lahaina Maui. Food Festival we attended..and lots of shopping. I was tired, so I sat on da curb and digested, lol.


----------



## mdk (Jun 10, 2015)

Gracie said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...




 

Bonjour!


----------



## Gracie (Jun 10, 2015)

Very huggable if thats you but I think I have seen that guy before. Isn't he a model from france?


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 10, 2015)

mdk said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



I so misread what you wrote!  I thought you said you are at 125, not that you LOST 125.  That makes it more impressive and less potentially dangerous.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 10, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Just came in from a long dip in the pool, running errands in 95 degree heat even with AC in the truck will still get one hot and sweaty, especially here in the desert under that brutal sun.  Think I mentioned it, the edema in my lower extremities had been getting worse even after they took me off my Amlodipine.  Last night I looked up what drugs might cause the swelling....... NSaids, (ibuprofen and aspirin), I take a minimum of 1200mgs of ibuprofen a day and have done so for years.  Didn't take any last night and didn't take any this morning.......  so far no swelling, lots of pain were it always hurts but now swelling in the lower extremities.
> Literally by bedtime my feet would look like balloons, that's not my usual comedic exaggeration either.  If this works I might not need to see the clinical pharmacologist.



But without the meds you hurt, yes?  And you don't want to go on a lot of narcotics.  Can you take Naproxen?  I take a 220 mg naproxen twice a day--may take a third if I'm having a really bad day--and it seems to do the job.  Low enough dosage to not get the edema and other uglies.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 10, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just came in from a long dip in the pool, running errands in 95 degree heat even with AC in the truck will still get one hot and sweaty, especially here in the desert under that brutal sun.  Think I mentioned it, the edema in my lower extremities had been getting worse even after they took me off my Amlodipine.  Last night I looked up what drugs might cause the swelling....... NSaids, (ibuprofen and aspirin), I take a minimum of 1200mgs of ibuprofen a day and have done so for years.  Didn't take any last night and didn't take any this morning.......  so far no swelling, lots of pain were it always hurts but now swelling in the lower extremities.
> ...


Naproxen is an NSAID.  Oh and the swelling came back about an hour ago but I had taken an Amlodipine earlier cause my BP was high normal so tonight no NSAIDs and tomorrow no NSAIDs or Amlodipine.  Give it a couple of days and see what happens. 
Without the meds I'm more "uncomfortable", parts that generally are helped will simply be a little more painful but since the ibuprofen only helps a little it won't be that much worse.  As for narcotics I have some but use them very sparingly, only when I'm in a lot of pain, doesn't happen that often, generally only when I'm "pushing" myself for a couple of days like when we moved.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 10, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I know Naproxen is a NSAID but like I said, in the relative low dosage it does manage my pain without causing the edema that the high dosage of Ibuprofen was causing.  And Hombre had the same phenomenon happen to him with 800mg Ibuprofen, but no side effect from the Naproxen.  So once things are under control, you might try it to see if you tolerate it better.  If not, no harm no foul?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 10, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Well I should have a better idea of what to use next week as it appears I will have to see the clinical pharmacologist.  In the mean time I'm stopping everything that might be causing the problem.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 11, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 

Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom, 
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ernie,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Becki, R.D., and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.

Sunset over Albuquerque tonight:



P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 11, 2015)

Good morning all!  Seems pretty quiet at the coffee shop today!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 11, 2015)

Today I'm gonna drink double the amount of coffee I normally would, fasting glucose bloodwork tomorrow morning, no coffee tomorrow morning......... water only starting tonight.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 11, 2015)

Good morning all.  On my first cup of coffee, but like Ringel I'll probably be having a lot more, but not for the same reason.  So what did USMB do during the night that has my Avast program going nuts with 'threat has been detected' this morning?


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 11, 2015)

I can still taste my last cup of coffee.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 11, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Today I'm gonna drink double the amount of coffee I normally would, fasting glucose bloodwork tomorrow morning, no coffee tomorrow morning......... water only starting tonight.



I drink Volvic, flavoured water. It has some sugar in it, but its tastier than plain water.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 11, 2015)

We should find out what "abnormal" means about 3PM.
Well, you remember a couple months ago, the wife and I had house guests from northern New York State.
Tom, the husband, is a guard at Clinton Correctional where these guys broke out.
Best guess is that they are still in the area and it's getting pretty intense. Tom hasn't been home since the break.
They have motion activated security cameras at the house and an alarm sounds when they activate. A deer woke her up several times last night, but no people seen yet.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 11, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> We should find out what "abnormal" means about 3PM.
> Well, you remember a couple months ago, the wife and I had house guests from northern New York State.
> Tom, the husband, is a guard at Clinton Correctional where these guys broke out.
> Best guess is that they are still in the area and it's getting pretty intense. Tom hasn't been home since the break.
> They have motion activated security cameras at the house and an alarm sounds when they activate. A deer woke her up several times last night, but no people seen yet.



Well keep that weapon you carry handy Ernie. . .scary stuff.  And we've got our fingers crossed for Mrs. E


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 11, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Today I'm gonna drink double the amount of coffee I normally would, fasting glucose bloodwork tomorrow morning, no coffee tomorrow morning......... water only starting tonight.



That stinks!  I'll be sure to drink a cup of coffee for you tomorrow morning!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 11, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> We should find out what "abnormal" means about 3PM.
> Well, you remember a couple months ago, the wife and I had house guests from northern New York State.
> Tom, the husband, is a guard at Clinton Correctional where these guys broke out.
> Best guess is that they are still in the area and it's getting pretty intense. Tom hasn't been home since the break.
> They have motion activated security cameras at the house and an alarm sounds when they activate. A deer woke her up several times last night, but no people seen yet.



Are you talking about the escaped murderers?  Are they in your area or something?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 11, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > We should find out what "abnormal" means about 3PM.
> ...


No. They are most likely still in the Saranac Lake New York area. 
A recent house guest is a corrections officer at the prison they escaped from. He has been stuck at work since the escape and tension is pretty high. 
I'm listening to the scanner now and they are finally offering relief to guards and officers that request it. Most are electing to stay on the hunt until it is over.
Reports that they broke into a home and are now armed.

Just a bit worried about my buddy. He is a world class tactical weapons competitor, but this is the real world.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 11, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I suppose I should go to work...
> ...



I disagree, sans towel is NOT an option...


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 11, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > For gallantwarrior ...How do you make a goat smile?? Say, "Goat cheese."
> ...



It is what all the fashionable goats are wearing.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 11, 2015)

There is some action in the prison break. More as it becomes available.
Tom's wife has access to more info than the public.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 11, 2015)

Hombre is back from the audiologist with brand new hearing aids--his first.  And he is adjusting to all the sounds he never heard before but now hears--the soft whir of my little desk heater on my desk, the clicking of the keys on my keyboard when I type, the ding of the microwave when he set it.    But he's getting better and there are fewer questions like "what's that?" or "What's that noise?"

One or these days I'll have to go in and get tested too--I know I don't hear as well as I did when much younger--but I do seem to hear everything I need to hear.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 11, 2015)

A half dozen of my Facebook friends got a half dozen different answers for today's math problem:


----------



## Sherry (Jun 11, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> A half dozen of my Facebook friends got a half dozen different answers for today's math problem:



I think it's 1.

Hmmm that seems like too easy of an answer. Maybe it has something to do with Order of Operations...is all addition completed before multiplication??


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 11, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > A half dozen of my Facebook friends got a half dozen different answers for today's math problem:
> ...



I got 1, but there are several who insist that the answer is 12.  I don't see it, but I'll admit that math is not my strongest subject.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 11, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Just an observation, when I was a kid I spent most of my life running around barefoot.  Now that I'm approaching my senior years I seem to be spending more and more time barefoot......... thankfully for the neighbors sake not naked.........


We grew up barefoot.  Shoes were for school and "for special".  Naturally, the first years of my life I spent with feet stained black by the rich bottoms where we lived.  And when you're barefoot that much, flip-flops are redundant.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 11, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Went to bed last night around 11pm, at 1am woke up to Gizmo "screaming" and "yelling".  Another kitty wanted to visit and was at the back sliding door.......
> ...


I kept Siamese cats for quite some time.  Love their personalities, but they can hold quite a "conversation", too.  After becoming acquainted with the Cornish Rex and Sphinx breeds, Siamese were a bit boring.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 11, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



One million multiplied by zero is still zero. My first guess is one, and my second guess is zero in the event that all addition should be completed before multiplication.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 11, 2015)

peach174 said:


> My Husband and I walk around the house barefoot during the summer and in socks during the winter.
> We wear sandals when we leave the house to go to Benson, but shoes when we go to Sierra Vista or Tucson.


I'm going through a Crocs phase right now.  I just have to switch to shoes after it's rained and I have to tend the goats in their pens.  Pretty messy for open shoes, as you might imagine.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 11, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Until a few years ago, I almost always wore boots when I went outside.  Combat boots, not softer style moccasins.  I'd put them on without socks just to go out quickly.  My employer bought me a pair of flip flops a while back, now I use those to go out for short things like taking out the dog in warmer months.  I don't like walking outside barefoot, though.  Too rough, too much chance of stepping in something gross.


Awww, most of the gross stuff washes off...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 11, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


As always, thank you for your ongoing kindness.  My daughter is affected, but more by Sachenda's husband's reaction.  He's distraught, to say the least.  More importantly, he's pretty much lost his life companion and is inconsolable.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 11, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Maybe, but all our Siamese and half Siamese had such dynamic personalities that I can't imagine another breed being more 'interesting'.  Witness our Tom cat who became best friends with the next door neighbor's very large brown rabbit.  We would watch them move quite purposefully to the end of the chain link fence between them, and both turn around and crouch within inches of each other, motionless for a long moment.  Then as if somebody had fired a starter pistol, they would suddenly sprint as hard as they could go to the next corner of the fence.  Turn around, crouch for a very long moment, repeat.  That same tom was always finding something fascinating like a pipe cleaner on the floor or something somebody dropped in the yard.  He would grab it up and bolt for his dinner dish, drop it in, and then sit there for like forever waiting for it to move.  Never figured out what game that was to him, but he did it too often to be pure coincidence.

Mama cat was as smart as any dog and as reliable.  If anything was wrong in the house, at whatever hour it might be, she would come get us to take care of it.  One night in the wee hours of the morning she awakened me throwing a hissy fit.  I finally got up and switched on the light to see what the problem was.  After a moment or two she calmed right down and was ready to go back to sleep.  The next morning I found the hood on my car ajar and one cable to the battery disconnected.  Had I not gotten up and switched on the light, which no doubt frightened away the would be thief, I would be minus one new battery.  So many stories like that to tell.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 11, 2015)

Gracie said:


> This is what it looks like in my "Office" space in my room:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice digs, Gracie.  I notice the witch ball in the window.  Mine is a blue-green-magenta multi-color glass ball.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 11, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


My experience is; any breed (or non-breed) cat can be marvelous.  I recently took my fur-fam to the vet's for updates and was told that one of my cats is 19 yrs, 4 mos old!  When I added her to the list, the clerk had to ask whether that was the cat they had on file.  While not very vocal, she's a constant companion and cuddles whenever I am still enough.  I've had so many lovely purrsonalities in my life.  But Siamese were some super cats, certainly.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 11, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Freehand dresser:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you do commission work, perchance?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 11, 2015)

Noomi said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


Oh, Noomi!  I'm sorry you have to go through so much.  Hopefully, your counselor will help you move on and overcome your ordeal.  You really should consider filing a police report, though.  Otherwise another predator walks free to stalk yet other young women.
Hopefully, the doctors will find out what happened with your sister and will be able to help her, too.
You go right ahead and get into your tournaments.  Seems to me that's the best therapy around for you. 
Good luck, best wishes for your healing.  GW


----------



## Gracie (Jun 11, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Freehand dresser:
> ...


Used to. Not any more. Too difficult now.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 11, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > This is what it looks like in my "Office" space in my room:
> ...


That ball was a gift from another board after I found out I had BC. Yes, it is still where I hung it almost 3 years ago. I love it.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 11, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Just an observation, when I was a kid I spent most of my life running around barefoot.  Now that I'm approaching my senior years I seem to be spending more and more time barefoot......... thankfully for the neighbors sake not naked.........


Barefoot is awesome. Just gotta be careful now where I step. I'm always looking down now, lol. But shoes hurt my feet now (joints), and letting the toes spread out the way they want and no confinement is much more comfy. During the winter, I wear my uggs. LOVE uggs. love love love. Warm, toe spreadable, comfy.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 11, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Momma called the doctor and was told to come in tomorrow at 3 PM. Tests were "abnormal"


Keep us posted, Ernie!  Good luck.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 11, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I suppose I should go to work...
> ...


I'd suggest slacks and a shirt, at least, though!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 11, 2015)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I've had mine so long, I cannot remember where it came from.  It's been with me on many journeys.  Witch balls are supposed to protect from evil spells and spirits.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 11, 2015)

mdk said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > And...drumroll.....I am pleased to announce that although I am starving to death, I lost 10 lbs! W00T!! 10 more to go, then back to what I was 10 years ago. 10, 10, 10. Weird, eh?
> ...


I know what y'all mean!  I'm down 50 lbs now and am wearing my old Army BDUs!!!  I still want to take off a couple more pounds, though.  Amazing, how much easier it is to climb ladders and stairs, and I can touch my hands behind my back again!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 11, 2015)

Have you guys seen this?  It's almost all finished now--largest building in the world they say, but sadly is now considered a failed business enterprise--wrong location, no airport in that city, and most stores still empty.  People do show up for the theme park stuff, but 'not in impressive numbers.'  But it is impressive:


----------



## Gracie (Jun 11, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I have many crystals around my room, too. They, too, give protection. However, the best kind of protection is...anyone or anything projecting evil influences will eventually get it back unto themselves...3 times over. So...it's a waiting period for the boomerang to go back from whence it came .

I'm kind of a rock hound collector sorta person, too. I find neat rocks at a yard sale or just walking the dogs..it winds up in my rock bowls in the back yard...or on my dresser...or somewhere in here near me.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 11, 2015)

Sherry said:


> For gallantwarrior ...How do you make a goat smile?? Say, "Goat cheese."


Thank you so much for the cuties!!!  I actually have that same pattern and have made several pairs of jammies for my newborns.  They outgrow those pajamas pretty quickly, but it doesn't take long for them to stabilize enough not to need them.  I keep a heated kid box for them that they learn very quickly to use when it's cold.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 11, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Have you guys seen this?  It's almost all finished now--largest building in the world they say, but sadly is now considered a failed business enterprise--wrong location, no airport in that city, and most stores still empty.  People do show up for the theme park stuff, but 'not in impressive numbers.'  But it is impressive:


And so many living in shantys. Too bad it can't be one huge apartment dwelling for those who have leaky roofs and dirt floors.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 11, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > For gallantwarrior ...How do you make a goat smile?? Say, "Goat cheese."
> ...


You have to see them in real life.  They're like hairy popcorn.  I 'specially like when a group of kids use my Pyrenees as the central player in a game of "King of the Dog".


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 11, 2015)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I need to find out how to PM someone...
I have collected some interesting rocks over the years.  I have some from the North Slope that are crystalline in shape but look like common rocks.  I also have a fractured rock from Kodiak island, having found the two parts feet apart on the beach.  I also have a rock that is worn nearly round, as well as a chunk of pumice from the Valley of Ten Thousand Smokes, among others.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 11, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Wait..wait..I have a pic of me at 170. Keep in mind this was about 10 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya know, you look kind of like I thought you'd look somehow.  Must be the shades.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 11, 2015)

Make the hair gray and about 6 inches shorter and that's me. Weight wise..about another 2 months THEN it will be me. Oh, and add some wrinkles. But I still wear the same kinda stuff.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 11, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Make the hair gray and about 6 inches shorter and that's me. Weight wise..about another 2 months THEN it will be me. Oh, and add some wrinkles. But I still wear the same kinda stuff.


I have nice "turkey neck" and age spots.  Hair's getting thinner, hence the recent haircut.  You look like the hippy chic I imagined you to be.  That's a compliment, by-the-way!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 11, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> *I need to find out how to PM someone...*
> I have collected some interesting rocks over the years.  I have some from the North Slope that are crystalline in shape but look like common rocks.  I also have a fractured rock from Kodiak island, having found the two parts feet apart on the beach.  I also have a rock that is worn nearly round, as well as a chunk of pumice from the Valley of Ten Thousand Smokes, among others.



Click on their user name and then look for the link "Start a conversation".  At USMB now, PMs are 'conversations'.  Click on that link and the screen that will open up will be self explanatory.  When somebody responds to your 'conversation' you will see it under the In Box in the upper right hand corner of the USMB screen.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 11, 2015)

OK, caught up again.  I just spent four days sick as a dog.  Not sure what came down, maybe just trying to do to much with too little.  Laid up with alternate chills and sweats, hardly able to move.  It was quite the struggle to drag myself out to feed, water, and milk my goaties.  But I made it through and am ready to get back to work, even though I still feel a little puny.  This getting old thing does suck...just a bit.
I would like to proudly announce that my SIL (call him my son) graduated Special Forces training today.  It's been a dream of his and I am pleased he's accomplished so much.  My daughter plays no small role in his success, be assured.  Having a devoted and dedicated spouse makes all the difference when one sets such goals.  Unfortunately, it looks like they will be posted to Japan (Okinawa) and my plans to move and live in their back yard will not occur.  There's a good-news-bad news aspect to this development, though.  One of my prime reasons for moving South was to help home school my granddaughters.  But going to Japan, they will be enrolled in some of the best DoD schools available.  Plus, being exposed to another culture will only help them develop a much better understanding of others, their values, and how they live.
I may have overcome one of my physical problems.  I've been having some horrific hip and leg cramps lately.  Research indicates that magnesium/potassium supplements my help alleviate the problem.  So far, it's been successful.  I'm hoping it's not something like blocked arteries.

I'm sorry to read about Ernie's wife's abnormal results, Ringel's swelling, Noomi's need for counseling, and anyone who I have failed to mention.  May you all find relief for what ails y'all!
Thank you, Foxy, for all your thoughts and best wishes.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 11, 2015)

Take care of yourself, GW. Our bodies are not like they used to be but our brains are still are. Sucks having that but not the engine working properly any more, no?
Hugs


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 11, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> A half dozen of my Facebook friends got a half dozen different answers for today's math problem:


1


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 11, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Momma called the doctor and was told to come in tomorrow at 3 PM. Tests were "abnormal"
> ...


I guess "abnormal" means we should have done the angiography rather than the MRI. No Mrs, S has to make an appointment at USA Medical Center Cardiology Clinic for another cardiac cath. The last time, a little over 2 years ago, she got a stint and 4 angioplasties. She was in there for 4 or 5 days, an hour and a half from home. Now, there is a business to run.

I've got too much going on to be camped out in Mobile day and night....


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 11, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Take care of yourself, GW. Our bodies are not like they used to be but our brains are still are. Sucks having that but not the engine working properly any more, no?
> Hugs


I hear that, Gracie. Somehow, I think that the brain and body should fail at the same rate.
My dad, at 93, was still the sharpest mind in the room, but I had to carry him back inside one afternoon. Damned near killed me.

Hey GW! Glad you're feeling better. Something like what you had went around here. It seems I'm the only one that didn't get put down hard by it.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 11, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Of course, driving to USA does allow me to drive up Spring Hill Avenue, under huge live oaks draped with Spanish moss.
This is on the campus of Spring Hill College, just down the road from USA.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 11, 2015)

Latest from up north...
They believe they have the escapees surrounded in a 10 sq mile area only accessible on foot. The perimeter is sealed off and lit up like the Vegas Strip. FBI and Air Guard overhead with helicopters and IR imaging equipment. Another 750 Correction officers and Federal Marshalls have joined the party.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 12, 2015)

Went to bed at 11pm, back pain kept waking me up every hour, finally got out of bed at 4:30 this morning........  Said the hell with it and trying the Naproxin (had some on hand).  They may have to do the fasting glucose later, I need coffee........  Besides the wife needs to make the clinics run today, guess who's driving......  Maybe not.....


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 12, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Went to bed at 11pm, back pain kept waking me up every hour, finally got out of bed at 4:30 this morning........  Said the hell with it and trying the Naproxin (had some on hand).  They may have to do the fasting glucose later, I need coffee........  Besides the wife needs to make the clinics run today, guess who's driving......  Maybe not.....



Hope you feel better, Ringel!  Good luck with your appointment!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 12, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Beautiful!  I'm sure I've seen this image on one of the pictures threads here.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 12, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Best wishes!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> A half dozen of my Facebook friends got a half dozen different answers for today's math problem:



I came up with 1, but there is probably a trick or something.  That is usually the point of these things.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 12, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I picked up a piece of green marble from the Roman forum. I am not sure if that is a criminal offence in Italy, but it makes no difference as I can't find it , so I have lost the evidence.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



It is an order of operations question.  You complete multiplication first, so 1 x 0 = 0, after that you add up 12 1s and get 12.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Have you guys seen this?  It's almost all finished now--largest building in the world they say, but sadly is now considered a failed business enterprise--wrong location, no airport in that city, and most stores still empty.  People do show up for the theme park stuff, but 'not in impressive numbers.'  But it is impressive:



Build it and they will come...maybe...oh no.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 12, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Went to bed at 11pm, back pain kept waking me up every hour, finally got out of bed at 4:30 this morning........  Said the hell with it and trying the Naproxin (had some on hand).  They may have to do the fasting glucose later, I need coffee........  Besides the wife needs to make the clinics run today, guess who's driving......  Maybe not.....


I've been surviving on ibuprofen much of the time.  That's a big impetus to find another way to deal with the almost constant pain in my hips and legs. The pain is transient, moving up and down my upper legs. 
I sure hope you find some relief for your back pain soon.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 12, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...





Dajjal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Lots of places they don't like people taking such souvenirs.   Lots of places a round here they don't like when people dig up or cut down various plants.  Makes wild crafting herbs a challenge.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 12, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Maybe it won't be so much of a hassle this time Ernie.  The last one my uncle had at age 86, he was home in 24 hours.  But we'll keep her on the list until it is all done.  At least the verdict is something fixable.  They could have told her that on the phone so you guys wouldn't have had all that time wondering and fearing something terrible.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 12, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Went to bed at 11pm, back pain kept waking me up every hour, finally got out of bed at 4:30 this morning........  Said the hell with it and trying the Naproxin (had some on hand).  They may have to do the fasting glucose later, I need coffee........  Besides the wife needs to make the clinics run today, guess who's driving......  Maybe not.....
> ...



Listening to you, Gracie, Ringel, et al, I guess I'm lucky that one 220mg naproxen every 12 hours or so keeps me feeling pretty good and mostly pain free.   And as long as I can keep the dosage that low, I don't worry much about any side effects.  Glad you're feeling better but wish none of us had to endure chronic pain.  But considering how far medicine has come, maybe the next generation won't have to.

The way Hombre handles the regular blood work, Ringel, is he does the required fasting routine overnight and then he is at the lab when it opens at 7 a.m. and gets that over with so he can enjoy his day.  That isn't an option for you there?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 12, 2015)

So good morning all.  Beautiful day here and won't get so hot--mid 80's--with a slight chance for rain later.  And rain on the high desert is a wonderful thing.  Hombre will be doing his volunteer thing this afternoon and I have a full day planned of emptying boxes, throwing away, accumulating a massive donation pile, etc. etc.  We have house guests arriving next week and I want everything done before they get here.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> So good morning all.  Beautiful day here and won't get so hot--mid 80's--with a slight chance for rain later.  And rain on the high desert is a wonderful thing.  Hombre will be doing his volunteer thing this afternoon and I have a full day planned of emptying boxes, throwing away, accumulating a massive donation pile, etc. etc.  We have house guests arriving next week and I want everything done before they get here.


Have a guest arriving in a few hours. Just bathed and groomed the dogs and washed the kitchen floor.
Gotta go in and open Doc's, order a cake and buy massive amounts of pork to smoke.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 12, 2015)

Mrs' S's and Mrs. Max's birthdays are Sunday. Having a big party at the bar tomorrow night.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 12, 2015)

Foxfyre 

Aren't you going to tell us the answer to the math question?


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 12, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Oh, that's a shame that you lost it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre
> 
> Aren't you going to tell us the answer to the math question?



Hey I just post them.  I don't answer them.  I was hoping one of our math whizzes in here would give us the right answer and how to work the problem.  So far all of us who have attempted it have come up with the same answer, but none of us seem to know for sure if we are right.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 12, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Are you sure?    Since when do cats know about mathematics?  Or would that be catematics?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 12, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Have you guys seen this?  It's almost all finished now--largest building in the world they say, but sadly is now considered a failed business enterprise--wrong location, no airport in that city, and most stores still empty.  People do show up for the theme park stuff, but 'not in impressive numbers.'  But it is impressive:
> ...



In this case mostly they didn't come I guess.  Was reading a business analysis of the project and though the concept was magnificent in scope, apparently the developers did not fully consider the first and most important cardinal rule:  location - location - location.   They built this in an area not frequented by tourists, that has no airport, and is populated by mostly lower income factor workers.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre
> 
> Aren't you going to tell us the answer to the math question?



I did.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> [
> 
> Are you sure?    Since when do cats know about mathematics?  Or would that be catematics?



So the fact I can type and write English seems perfectly normal to you?


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 12, 2015)

A common technique for remembering the order of operations is the abbreviation "PEMDAS", which is turned into the phrase "Please Excuse My Dear Aunt Sally". It stands for "Parentheses, Exponents, Multiplication and Division, and Addition and Subtraction". This tells you the ranks of the operations: Parentheses outrank exponents, which outrank multiplication and division (but multiplication and division are at the _same_ rank), and these two outrank addition and subtraction (which are together on the bottom rank). When you have a bunch of operations of the same rank, you just operate from left to right.

The Order of Operations PEMDAS


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 12, 2015)

Ah!  What a day here in the Buckle of the Rust Belt!   Mid-June and the temperature is in the high 80s with humidity to match.  Thunderstorms seem to be brewing in the western part of the state but, as usual, by the time they drench Columbus, then east central Ohio, they peter out and give us a gentle soaking rain in the evening.  That's good.  I am down to two flats of begonias and the annual flower display at the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate will be complete for the season.

I got a late start this year, but everybody here did too as winter just overstayed it's welcome into late April.  Once again I wore a considerable blister on my credit card buying up annuals.  I usually plant a couple flats of impatiens, but those flowers have been suffering from a bad reputation as well as a nursery fungus that either kills them off prematurely of stunts their growth.  Besides, by mid August, they turn all leggy like bad asparagus and loose their ability to blossom.  So, I'm trying begonias as an alternative this year.

I took out the last of the old picket fence that once bordered the North Lawn.  I had it all down except for the gate that held wandering dogs from the neighbor in the back.  But he passed away earlier this Spring and there is no sumptuous vegetable garden planted.  The dogs would foul the garden and drive my neighbor nuts.  So I agreed to keep the gate in place, even though it was ugly and falling apart.

While I spent the day in a Chevy Blazer without air conditioning inspecting houses without air conditioning and attics (which proves Newton's third Law of Thermo-dynamics: heat rises) Daisy the Mutt laid about Pimplebutt enjoying the air conditioning I paid for.  It'/s true, there really is something to be said for 'a dog's life'.

Once the last of the flowers are planted, I'll supply photographs.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 12, 2015)

Cats that can Google, scary stuff.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 12, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> Ah!  What a day here in the Buckle of the Rust Belt!   Mid-June and the temperature is in the high 80s with humidity to match.  Thunderstorms seem to be brewing in the western part of the state but, as usual, by the time they drench Columbus, then east central Ohio, they peter out and give us a gentle soaking rain in the evening.  That's good.  I am down to two flats of begonias and the annual flower display at the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate will be complete for the season.
> 
> I got a late start this year, but everybody here did too as winter just overstayed it's welcome into late April.  Once again I wore a considerable blister on my credit card buying up annuals.  I usually plant a couple flats of impatiens, but those flowers have been suffering from a bad reputation as well as a nursery fungus that either kills them off prematurely of stunts their growth.  Besides, by mid August, they turn all leggy like bad asparagus and loose their ability to blossom.  So, I'm trying begonias as an alternative this year.
> 
> ...



Anticipating the annual flower show.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 12, 2015)

Okay, I am technically a blond and I consider myself to be of at least normal intelligence.  And I know others here in the Coffee Shop and elsewhere in my life are also intelligent blonds.

But with this caller, does the stereotype cross your mind?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


VA works off of appointments here but if they're like most you can show up, take a number and wait.
As it was they took 2 buckets of piss and 6 jars of blood........  (2 piss cups and 6 vials...... ).
Got home about 9:20 then took the wife "clinic hopping" to get signatures, stopped at Applebutts (Applebees) for lunch, over to the Saddleblanket cause it's 50% off, closing the store, going straight online sales.  Still spent too much......


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay, I am technically a blond and I consider myself to be of at least normal intelligence.  And I know others here in the Coffee Shop and elsewhere in my life are also intelligent blonds.
> 
> But with this caller, does the stereotype cross your mind?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 12, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I am technically a blond and I consider myself to be of at least normal intelligence.  And I know others here in the Coffee Shop and elsewhere in my life are also intelligent blonds.
> ...



At first you think it is a gag, but as it goes on, I become convinced she is the real deal.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Doing living history and reenacting  means one gets to field some rather "interesting" questions from time to time so I have absolutely no doubt it's for real.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 12, 2015)

The wife had the news on, I was busy with something on the computer and not watching and suddenly I hear Ted "Baxter" Knight speaking.......  Turns out it's the weather man on the local ABC news station.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 12, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> The wife had the news on, I was busy with something on the computer and not watching and suddenly I hear Ted Knight speaking.......  Turns out it's the weather man on the local ABC news station.



Mistaken identity I presume?  Not for real?  I gotta go bread and fry a couple of pork chops and fix the rest of dinner.  Back later all. . . .


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The wife had the news on, I was busy with something on the computer and not watching and suddenly I hear Ted Knight speaking.......  Turns out it's the weather man on the local ABC news station.
> ...


Ted Knight died in 86.  
He was of Polish American decent born in Connecticut, dropped out of high school and joined the Army, was a decorated WWII veteran who went to acting school after the war.  He was married for 38 years and had 3 children, was diagnosed with cancer in 77, he was 62 when finally died.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 12, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



He was perfect for his role on the Mary Tyler Moore show.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay, I am technically a blond and I consider myself to be of at least normal intelligence.  And I know others here in the Coffee Shop and elsewhere in my life are also intelligent blonds.
> 
> But with this caller, does the stereotype cross your mind?


Lyke...OMGosh!!  Umm, I'm guessing she votes, too.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 12, 2015)

Went to my favorite shopping spot this morning and scored several useful items, all for $10!  I got two nice pieces of peg board so I can shadow board some of my tools, two nice pieces of cardboard tubing used to pour concrete around posts, an entire box of underfloor tubing used to install heated floors, and a nice length of perforated pipe that I'll need for the French drain I plan to install at my cabin.  Last week I got enough nice bead board to use as wainscoting in my upstairs hallway, including the chair rails. What is this place?  If you have one nearby, I highly recommend shopping at the Habitat for Humanity's Restore Store.  Kind of like Salvation Army, but specializing in building materials.  When you are trying build a place out-of-pocket, it's the best.
I found out that my partner bought a nice scroll saw I had seen in a pawn shop but he brought it by while I was sick.  He was almost disappointed I hadn't noticed it.  What exactly I'll do with a scroll saw right now, I'm not sure.  I have no time for woodworking.  And, I can think of tons of other things we need to spend money on.  Oh,  well, I'll put it away and hope I have time to use it before I die. 
I scored some pretty nice, cheap DVD sets recently, too.  I found a three-disk set "The Men Who Built America" in he $5 bin at Walmart.  I got a seven disk set "The Founding of America" for $8 at Blockbuster.  Both sets from the History Channel and so far seem to be pretty accurate, and interesting.  I'm not cheap, or anything...oh, wait...yes I am.  I just get more frugal as I get older.
Looks like an easy night at work, only three flights scheduled so far.  Things change pretty rapidly, though. 
Hope everyone has a lovely night.  Wishing all comfortable sleep, and as much of it as they need.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 12, 2015)

I have 20 pounds of pork tenderloin in the smoker. I'll pull it out in a few more hours and bring it to temperature tomorrow afternoon.
I pulled a little piece off a while ago and all I could think is that I had some great bacon. I mean WOW I made a rub with garlic, onion powder, cayenne, salt, black pepper, cumin and a dash of nutmeg. (it's the Connecticut in me)


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 12, 2015)

One more hour!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay, I am technically a blond and I consider myself to be of at least normal intelligence.  And I know others here in the Coffee Shop and elsewhere in my life are also intelligent blonds.
> 
> But with this caller, does the stereotype cross your mind?



Lol!  I heard this on the radio before.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 13, 2015)

Artist Creates Incredibly Realistic T-Rex - AOL On

Check it! Great art, in fast forward.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 13, 2015)

God put on an impressive light show over Albuquerque tonight, but it seems to have moved on.  A little rain still falling.  I'm headed to bed to enjoy it.

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ernie,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Becki, R.D., and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.

Albuquerque in the early morning hours:



P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 13, 2015)

Morning everyone.  Foxy, looks like it was a late night for you.  I went to bed early and slept until 6 this morning, still feel like I've had little to no sleep, oh well.  Seems the Naproxen helps and my feet/ankles are not swelling also started taking the Amlodipine again as my PB was hitting high boarderline.  
The wife want's to do another road trip and wanted to leave early...... just tried to wake her up..... got a groggy: "5 more minutes....."


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 13, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Morning everyone.  Foxy, looks like it was a late night for you.  I went to bed early and slept until 6 this morning, still feel like I've had little to no sleep, oh well.  Seems the Naproxen helps and my feet/ankles are not swelling also started taking the Amlodipine again as my PB was hitting high boarderline.
> The wife want's to do another road trip and wanted to leave early...... just tried to wake her up..... got a groggy: "5 more minutes....."



Glad the naproxen is working for you.  It sure does the job for me without all the unwanted side effects.  And I'm guessing that sleep study will probably result in a CPAP for you and that will do wonders to help you really sleep and wake up rested.  So where is the road trip today?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 13, 2015)

And good morning all.  Intermittently overcast today.  I wouldn't be surprised if we don't get a bit more rain which is a very good thing.  Trying to get my rear in gear here.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 13, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> And good morning all.  Intermittently overcast today.  I wouldn't be surprised if we don't get a bit more rain which is a very good thing.  Trying to get my* rear in gear* here.



Do you have a 4:10 or 3:23?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 13, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And good morning all.  Intermittently overcast today.  I wouldn't be surprised if we don't get a bit more rain which is a very good thing.  Trying to get my* rear in gear* here.
> ...



Yes.  No.  Maybe?   I dunno.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 13, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



A 4:10 is for heavier towing, while a 3:23 gets better fuel mileage.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 13, 2015)

Probably a good multipurpose 3:42


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 13, 2015)

Nice SUNNY day today. I think I will spent my time out in the lounge chair renewing my tan and reading a book .


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 13, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Nice SUNNY day today. I think I will spent my time out in the lounge chair renewing my tan and reading a book .



I just read, 'a brief history of time' by Steven Hawking. But I felt like I was dyslexic, as I hardly understood a word of it.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 13, 2015)

Actually..I think I am going to take my portable dvd player out there and watch a movie while under the sun. Just to see how long the batteries last.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 13, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Nice SUNNY day today. I think I will spent my time out in the lounge chair renewing my tan and reading a book .
> ...



I confess to not being a Steven Hawking disciple and yes, some of his writings are pretty incomprehensible at least to those of us who are not trained in that kind of lingo.  I admire him greatly for how he has lived his life under circumstances most of us would consider unbearable.  And I admire his incredible intellect.  But I see him as a fallible human being just the same and capable of error on several fronts.  Einstein too was not incapable of error.  So I have learned many things from such great minds.  And respectfully disagree on others.  Which is very comforting in a way.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 13, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Steven Hawking said he was fortunate in his choice of  theoretical  physics as a career as it is all mental work, and he can still do this in spite of his disability. He said he wanted to write a book understandable by ordinary people, so he left out all the mathematical calculations that his theories are based on. But I still found it heavy going. If I had to try to understand the maths too I would have no chance whatever. I may re-read it to see if I get a better grasp of it a second time.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 13, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Well good luck with that.  I long ago found that re-reading Hawking didn't help all that much with the comprehension.

When he says something like this:
The past, like the future, is indefinite and exists only as a spectrum of possibilities--Stephen Hawking​I just shake my head.  I love discussion of concepts like that, but for me the past is not changeable because there is no way to do that without affecting the present and the future.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 13, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Yea ! he also discusses what would happen if the universe collapsed, and I think he said that time might go backwards. That is only one of the mind numbing ideas in his book.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 13, 2015)

Oh well, I can go back to reading ' English made simple'. Even that is complicated, and it makes me realize I am semi literate.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 13, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Oh well, I can go back to reading ' English made simple'. Even that is complicated, and it makes me realize I am semi literate.



But you guys invented the language.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 13, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Oh well, I can go back to reading ' English made simple'. Even that is complicated, and it makes me realize I am semi literate.
> ...



My spelling checker is American and it confuses me sometimes: It spells arse as ass.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 13, 2015)

Change of plans. Mr Gracie just got back from yard salin' and I have a shitload of sterling silver jewelry to polish...AND...drumroll...he bought a playstation2 and it works. So...I'm gonna be playin' some Castlevania.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 13, 2015)

Apparently American ass is smaller...


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 13, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Nice SUNNY day today. I think I will spent my time out in the lounge chair renewing my tan and reading a book .
> ...


I get that way reading Einstein.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 13, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Well crap.  It is obviously defective.  I would demand a refund.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 13, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Morning everyone.  Foxy, looks like it was a late night for you.  I went to bed early and slept until 6 this morning, still feel like I've had little to no sleep, oh well.  Seems the Naproxen helps and my feet/ankles are not swelling also started taking the Amlodipine again as my PB was hitting high boarderline.
> ...


Just got back, I've been looking for a silver and turquoise band to replace my original wedding band (I have huge hands and take a 14, 14 1/2 ring), went to Tularosa then back to Alamogordo.  After checking multiple places and finding nothing we stopped at a place in Alamogordo and at first found nothing, as we were buying the stuff the wife found the store owner started hunting around some more and suddenly found exactly what I was looking for, $70 later I had my band.  
Looks similar to this only the turquoise is a dark blue with the silver being all one piece (no breaks) and the turquoise inlays are alternating rectangles and squares:







We drove back via White Sands and Las Cruces.  When we got home I changed and jumped in the pool, I was exhausted and hot, hung out in the pool for about a half hour.  I feel soooooo much better.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 13, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Apparently American ass is smaller...



Well, I don't know about that!!!  Don't forget about Kim Kardashian!


----------



## Gracie (Jun 13, 2015)

Nice ring, Ringel. I got rid of all my gold long ago. And my diamonds too. Now, I stick with sterling silver. Or..if I find it cheap enough, white gold. My fav stones I wear are turqoise or opal...or both. However, I am trying to win an aquamarine and sterling ring I found on ebay. Dude starts his stuff at 99 cents and man, he has some FABU items.

ringlovers eBay


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 13, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Nice ring, Ringel. I got rid of all my gold long ago. And my diamonds too. Now, I stick with sterling silver. Or..if I find it cheap enough, white gold. My fav stones I wear are turqoise or opal...or both. However, I am trying to win an aquamarine and sterling ring I found on ebay. Dude starts his stuff at 99 cents and man, he has some FABU items.
> 
> ringlovers eBay


Doing the Southwest stuff now.  Have a German silver Bolo tie and belt buckle and a enamel inlay silver southwest pattern belt buckle, no "western" themes though, I find that pretty tacky and gaudy.  Thing is I'm not a jewelry wearer so what I wear is minimalist not gaudy heck I don't even wear a watch and I have a $3200 Breitling Superocean.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 13, 2015)

The only time I wear my jewelry is when I go  see the doctor. I wanna look human, lol.
I keep some stuff Mr Gracie finds..the rest goes in the silver pile to be sold as scrap on ebay.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 13, 2015)

Pork tenderloins are out of the oven and carved. Barbecue sauce made and packaged for transport. I need to drop this at the bar and go pick up the cake.
See ya!


----------



## Gracie (Jun 13, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Pork tenderloins are out of the oven and carved. Barbecue sauce made and packaged for transport. I need to drop this at the bar and go pick up the cake.
> See ya!


DAMN you. Just...DAMN you. I am starving to death. For reals. Can't eat a damn thing without getting sick. Getting skinny, which is good, but DAYUM..I am HUNGRY.
Now pardon me while I wipe the drool off my keyboard reading about your DAMN barbque.


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 13, 2015)

Just saw this on FB and guess who crossed my mind:  Ernie. 

But of course he's taking care of the big birthday bashes at Docs tonight.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 13, 2015)

What do you think?  No #6 is Save?


----------



## Gracie (Jun 13, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Just saw this on FB and guess who crossed my mind:  Ernie.
> 
> But of course he's taking care of the big birthday bashes at Docs tonight.


That would be Ernie if there were hair down across the butt of that 45 (is that a 45?) and beard hair tangled in the butt of that whatever-it-is in the front.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 14, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ernie,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Becki, R.D., and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.

This one is for mdk:



P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 14, 2015)

Y'all get up WAAAYYYY before I do since I am a late sleeper. So, with that said, I had staff prep ya some breakfast since you will get here in the wee hours while I am sawing logs still.

Just leave a plate for me. A BIG one. Can't eat this for reals, but cyberly, I can stuff my face.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently American ass is smaller...
> ...



I can forget about her today, if the media would just cooperate.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 14, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> What do you think?  No #6 is Save?



I was number one.  Took a swipe at number two just after this picture.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 14, 2015)

If you were planning on watching NASCAR from Michigan International Speedway today, it will be raining all afternoon here (about eighteen miles away).


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 14, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Y'all get up WAAAYYYY before I do since I am a late sleeper. So, with that said, I had staff prep ya some breakfast since you will get here in the wee hours while I am sawing logs still.
> 
> Just leave a plate for me. A BIG one. Can't eat this for reals, but cyberly, I can stuff my face.


Left ya a couple of bites...... I think...... Yeah, there's a couple of bites left but you have to share it with everyone else........


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 14, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> If you were planning on watching NASCAR from Michigan International Speedway today, it will be raining all afternoon here (about eighteen miles away).



I've heard of Nazgul races but what's NASCAR?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 14, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> If you were planning on watching NASCAR from Michigan International Speedway today, it will be raining all afternoon here (about eighteen miles away).



Bummer.  I'm really not a NASCAR fan but still get drawn into it by family who is--my granddaughter has been a rabid fan since she was 10.  So I know it is disappointing for those who really are fans.  Just by osmosis I guess, I know all the drivers and you can't help but get caught up in the culture at least just a little bit.



Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > If you were planning on watching NASCAR from Michigan International Speedway today, it will be raining all afternoon here (about eighteen miles away).
> ...



It is massive crowds and noise and patriotic displays and the roar of the engines and round and round they go in the spirit of Thunder Road.  Hombre sometimes watches the races intermittently in between commercials during the golf match or whatever.  Today he'll be watching the college world series.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 14, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > If you were planning on watching NASCAR from Michigan International Speedway today, it will be raining all afternoon here (about eighteen miles away).
> ...


I find the Dick and Jane books more intellectually stimulating......... not that most NASCAR fans know how to read......


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  A bright clear blue day here in Albuquerque.  Slight chance for showers lately, but doesn't look too promising now.  We finally, for the first time, have some real summer heat building in this week so we will be in the mid to upper 90's--may be approaching a hundred for our house guests who will be arriving from two different directions at the end of the week.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 14, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



NASCAR is not intended to be intellectually stimulating.  It is intended to be a culture, an experience. It is pure Americana as few things are any more.  It is something it is safe to do with your kids.  And it is something to just be a part of free of the politics and ugliness that permeates so much of our society.  It isn't my cup of tea, but I can sure appreciate why some do enjoy it.  The gals like the color and the macho aspect--the guys like the power and the roar and the sheer guts it takes to do it.  And I can appreciate why it is as interesting as watching paint dry to some.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 14, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


It was a joke considering it's the number one sport in the country so "most" would be an obvious massive hyperbole.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 14, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I know.  I think I know you well enough by now to know when you are teasing.  (And when you aren't. )

Actually NASCAR fascinates me just because of the tremendous culture that has built up around the phenomenon.  I don't enjoy sitting and watching a race all that much, and don't deliberately tune in the race on the TV, but when it is on, I will catch myself glancing in at the TV or even going into the great room when you have a real battle going on with two or three drivers and it is getting close to the end.  It's really hard not to get caught up in it just a little bit.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 14, 2015)

Of course you know the average reading level in this country is 4th grade........


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 14, 2015)

Oh and I prefer the old Roman chariot races........


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 14, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



A tribute to rum runners every where!  A feel this nation owes NASCAR a lot.  I mean without it, no Jeff Foxworthy.  To the left, left, left ,left...


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 14, 2015)

Don't forget the Monday fun of listening to the police reports on the local radio station listing all the out-of-state visitors with new DUIs!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 14, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Of course you know the average reading level in this country is 4th grade........



I think I've heard things similar to that said in the past.  But then my father-in-law had a 4th grade education, but he read quite well and he was not an uneducated man.  So we could extrapolate that NASCAR fans are brighter than the average bear and don't need all that formal education.  

Are you smarter than a Fifth Grader?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 14, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Don't forget the Monday fun of listening to the police reports on the local radio station listing all the out-of-state visitors with new DUIs!



We don't have a track in New Mexico--we have been a horse racing state--so the DUIs are not on the radar screen--at least re NASCAR--here.  However, my relatives who follow NASCAR in person say there isn't as much rowdiness and heavy drinking as you have at some pro football and baseball games and it is far more civilized than soccer games.  So I don't know.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 14, 2015)

I never could really understand the attraction of watching a bunch of cars going around and around a track.  Racing is kind of boring, IMO.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I never could really understand the attraction of watching a bunch of cars going around and around a track.  Racing is kind of boring, IMO.



I agree.  But those who really get into the strategy are diehard fans. 

But then I think watching golf or pro baseball and sometimes even football is about as intellectually stimulating as watching paint dry.  I do enjoy the faster pace and quicker results of basketball.  I dislike boxing as it goes against my gentle disposition (cough) to find enjoyment in a sport in which the objective is to injure the other person while at the same time greatly appreciate the skill and beauty of many of the competitive self defense kinds of thing like Karate.

But I do enjoy many competitive sports--figure skating, gymnastics, most of the ski events, most of the swimming competition but not diving so much.  It's all subjective.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 14, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Hi Ernie. I have never read any Einstein but I have a large library of unread books to get through.

I think the next one I will read is, ' Zen and the art of motorcycle maintenance' After that I might try ' the tao of physics' by Fritjof Capra.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 14, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Just saw this on FB and guess who crossed my mind:  Ernie.
> 
> But of course he's taking care of the big birthday bashes at Docs tonight.


I rarely carry more than one... Did have 3 one night when I was trying to make an impression on a real bad guy.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 14, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Just saw this on FB and guess who crossed my mind:  Ernie.
> ...



My brother lives in America, and he used to carry two guns at all times.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 14, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > If you were planning on watching NASCAR from Michigan International Speedway today, it will be raining all afternoon here (about eighteen miles away).
> ...


It's really big here and the Sunday crowd at Doc's will be disappointed if they can't race today.

20 pounds of pork tenderloin, 10 pounds of baked beans two peach cobblers, 2 dozen ears of corn, two big pans of cornbread, a gallon or more of coleslaw.... GONE! I really thought I'd have more than one meal from all that.
Judging from that, the party was a huge success. Judging from typical bars in Lower Alabama, it was a huge failure. Not one fight broke out. No one puked on the floor and we only lost one beer glass.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 14, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


You should go to a race some time.
The party is amazing. At Talladega, there is on site camping for 100,000. Barring tornadoes, it's a great party.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 14, 2015)

Off to open up.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 14, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



When our grand daughter was still a middle schooler, she was the biggest NASCAR fan anybody could be.  Our son and daughter-in-law took their vacation in the southeast so that they could take her to Talladega that summer, and they're still talking about that experience - favorably - all these years later.  It made NASCAR fans out of them too.   It makes me think I might want to go to one NASCAR race just to experience what they experienced.  We are in the DFW metro area fairly often visiting kinfolk and the Texas Speedway is right there, and we could easily go.   But we probably never will.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 14, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


No thanks, don't do crowds, don't party.......  I wouldn't be interested anyway...... unless I was driving...... even then I prefer dirt bikes..... but not racing them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 14, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Hombre and I are not fond of crowds either which is why we seldom go to big crowd events and do most of our shopping on line.  But again, there are some experiences that can be memorable, and I suspect attendance at a NASCAR event might be one of those.  But I'll most likely just take other people's word for that.

But speaking of racing dirt bikes, when we lived in southeast Kansas, there was a motocross dirt track about 10 minutes from our house, and we spent some Saturday afternoons out amongst the strip pits watching those races.  Not large crowds and we toted along our own snacks and drinks but great fun.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 14, 2015)

It must be so hot if you are there watching the race in person.  Right in the sun with all of those people and also the cars and the black top.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 14, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


My dirt biking consisted of trails where few people went and my challengers were the obstacles and my own abilities.  As for people I have a love/hate relationship, people are self absorbed normally, get them in a crowd and I want to play axe murderer.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 14, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


>



Well, mail is not delivered on Sundays...but sometimes I don't get the Saturday delivery until Sunday.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 14, 2015)

Sherry did it!


----------



## Sherry (Jun 14, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Sherry did it!



A good defense attorney could totally get me off.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 14, 2015)

Just don't wear that cute maid's uniform to court.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 14, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Just don't wear that cute maid's uniform to court.



For alan1...where the hell has he been??


----------



## Gracie (Jun 14, 2015)

Sick. AGAIN. Good vibes in whatever manner you "pray" would be appreciated. I'm so tired of this. See gastro doc on 25th. By then, I should be a walking skeleton. I wanna be skinnier but not this way.

I'll be back when I feel a bit better.
Hugs to all.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 14, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Just don't wear that cute maid's uniform to court.
> ...


On second thought, go with the uniform and have your lawyer select an all male jury.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 14, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Sick. AGAIN. Good vibes in whatever manner you "pray" would be appreciated. I'm so tired of this. See gastro doc on 25th. By then, I should be a walking skeleton. I wanna be skinnier but not this way.
> 
> I'll be back when I feel a bit better.
> Hugs to all.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 14, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Sick. AGAIN. Good vibes in whatever manner you "pray" would be appreciated. I'm so tired of this. See gastro doc on 25th. By then, I should be a walking skeleton. I wanna be skinnier but not this way.
> 
> I'll be back when I feel a bit better.
> Hugs to all.



Aw bummer, Gracie.  You have the prayers and I'll put you on the list until you feel better.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 14, 2015)

I agree with Sherry. Where the hell is Alan?  I haven't put him on the MIA list because I know he's on the mod squad and I see that he does log in briefly now and then.  But hope he'll at least drop in and say howdy here now and then too.


----------



## mdk (Jun 14, 2015)

Evening folks! What a lazy day. I've been in bed most of the day napping intermittently. I am bushed for hosting family and attending a family reunion yesterday. We drank quite a bit and then went to the casino. I didn't gamble but I did dance a lot. lol. I love live music!


----------



## mdk (Jun 14, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Sick. AGAIN. Good vibes in whatever manner you "pray" would be appreciated. I'm so tired of this. See gastro doc on 25th. By then, I should be a walking skeleton. I wanna be skinnier but not this way.
> 
> I'll be back when I feel a bit better.
> Hugs to all.



I am sorry to hear you're not feeling very well. Feel better my dear. I'll send you some healing thoughts your way.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Jun 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > A half dozen of my Facebook friends got a half dozen different answers for today's math problem:
> ...


Order of operations says you do the multiplication first. Then, you add up all the remaining 1's...12


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 14, 2015)

Tresha91203 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Hi Tresha.  Good to see you.  I think that was Save's method of working the problem too.  I have no idea myself.  Fifth grade math was a long time ago.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 14, 2015)

mdk said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Sick. AGAIN. Good vibes in whatever manner you "pray" would be appreciated. I'm so tired of this. See gastro doc on 25th. By then, I should be a walking skeleton. I wanna be skinnier but not this way.
> ...



Ditto on that and good to see you too mdk.  Be sure and check out last evening's vigil list posting.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 14, 2015)

mdk said:


> Evening folks! What a lazy day. I've been in bed most of the day napping intermittently. I am bushed for hosting family and attending a family reunion yesterday. We drank quite a bit and then went to the casino. I didn't gamble but I did dance a lot. lol. I love live music!


Hell guy! If I knew you wanted live music, I'd have invited you to Doc's last night.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Jun 14, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Great kitties think alike. I run an academic tutoring firm so see it a lot. Save's right.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 14, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry did it!
> ...



Didn't realize that was part of attorney/client privilege...


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 14, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Sick. AGAIN. Good vibes in whatever manner you "pray" would be appreciated. I'm so tired of this. See gastro doc on 25th. By then, I should be a walking skeleton. I wanna be skinnier but not this way.
> ...



Lord, protect our friend Gracie and deliver her to a capable doctor for relief.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 14, 2015)

The storms held off for most of the day.  I assume the race went off okay.  That thing brings 1,000,000 people to our area.  Pretty amazing.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 14, 2015)

Hey WQ, just teasing Sherry a little.  I want nothing but happiness for my CS friends.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 14, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Bad cats get a time out in the corner.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 14, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Hey WQ, just teasing Sherry a little.  I want nothing but happiness for my CS friends.



We've always had fun goofing.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 14, 2015)

Hey, Foxy...

News from The Associated Press


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 14, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Hey WQ, just teasing Sherry a little.  I want nothing but happiness for my CS friends.




Save....it gave me a good laugh.  No problem.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 15, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Hey, Foxy...
> 
> News from The Associated Press



Oh good.  Now I can stop worrying about her.  I didn't feel good about that long before she didn't feel good about that.

Hey gang, my other computer where I store the vigil list is doing interminable updates and I'm going to bed.  No changes except that I added Gracie to feel better and get well so don't forget her.

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 15, 2015)

Slowly coming to life this morning.  Lots of blank stares for a while though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 15, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  We're doing the necessary cleaning in advance of our house cleaning crew arriving later this morning.  There's something wrong with that scenario but we seem to be obsessive compulsive about it so oh well.

Beautiful day here with our hottest week of the year so far stretching ahead - mid to high 90's beginning Wednesday - it is not inconceivable that we could see the first 100 of the season but hopefully not.  I wish it didn't happen that way for a house full of out-of-state guests arriving on Friday, but I don't get to order the weather I want.

Sending positive thoughts for everybody to have a good week.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 15, 2015)

Just won a game of Mahjong titans in 299 seconds. I defy anyone to beat that score as I usually take 400 to 500 seconds and usually lose. I only win an  average of 1 out of  5 games.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 15, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Just won a game of Mahjong titans in 299 seconds. I defy anyone to beat that score as I usually take 400 to 500 seconds and usually lose. I only win an  average of 1 out of  5 games.



Congratulations.  I don't know what Mahjong game you play.  The Mahjong games offered at Pogo Games sometimes offer challenges to complete a game in under 4 minutes  but it is likely a different game than yours.  I usually am unable to do that.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 15, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Just saw this on FB and guess who crossed my mind:  Ernie.
> 
> But of course he's taking care of the big birthday bashes at Docs tonight.


My first thought:  Unless he's got another rig like that on the other side, he's just begging for back problems.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 15, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Just won a game of Mahjong titans in 299 seconds. I defy anyone to beat that score as I usually take 400 to 500 seconds and usually lose. I only win an  average of 1 out of  5 games.


I'm pretty fast, but not nearly that fast.  I do manage to win about 90-95% of my games though.  I usually play when I'm winding down for the day.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 15, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Soooo...people go for the camping?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 15, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



That's the way I understand it.  I mean there is just so much fascination to watching cars go around an oval track so there has to be other factors of the experience.  Watching the action in the pits.  The food.  The sights and sounds.  All of it.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 15, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Sick. AGAIN. Good vibes in whatever manner you "pray" would be appreciated. I'm so tired of this. See gastro doc on 25th. By then, I should be a walking skeleton. I wanna be skinnier but not this way.
> 
> I'll be back when I feel a bit better.
> Hugs to all.


Dang, Gracie!  Hope you can hold out that long, 25th 10 days.  Take care, get some rest.  Hope to hear from you later with better news.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 15, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


I feel the same way about watching a tennis match as an auto race like that.  Of course, I'm not really interested in most spectator sports.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 15, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Tennis is kind of in a neutral zone for me.  I don't seek out tennis match to watch, but if one happens to be in progress when I sit down to watch TV, I will find myself interested.  But with soccer or hockey I will turn the channel immediately.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 15, 2015)

Good morning, Everybody!
Guess I'm not going home this weekend.  I had just finished packing another load of construction supplies and other stuff in the truck, planning on having dinner with the geezers, staying here and then getting an early start this morning.  I get a text from a friend of mine asking whether I had heard the news?  What news?  Seems there's a swiftly growing wildfire up near  my place and while it isn't in the current evacuation area, the road is closed.  No one in, everybody out.  So much for retrieving valuable or sentimental property.  Bad thing, the wind is blowing the fire right to the area I'm in.  It's not looking good for temps, either.  We're supposed to go up to the mid-80s the next few days, that and the fact that we've had so little rain or snow this year bodes ill.  A map posted about 6 hours ago indicates the fire has grown to almost 5000 acres in less than 24 hours.  They've requested hot shot units from other parts of the country and will fight this one pretty intensely since it threatens a "thickly populated" (by Alaskan standards) area.  There's still one small subdivision between the fire and my place, but there are only three large farmsteads out my way, only one of those occupied 24/7/65. 

So, I suppose you all will have to put up with me moping around here, sweating this out.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 15, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I like horse races.  Short, sweet, and to the point.  Plus, I love watching the animals in motion.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 15, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Good morning, Everybody!
> Guess I'm not going home this weekend.  I had just finished packing another load of construction supplies and other stuff in the truck, planning on having dinner with the geezers, staying here and then getting an early start this morning.  I get a text from a friend of mine asking whether I had heard the news?  What news?  Seems there's a swiftly growing wildfire up near  my place and while it isn't in the current evacuation area, the road is closed.  No one in, everybody out.  So much for retrieving valuable or sentimental property.  Bad thing, the wind is blowing the fire right to the area I'm in.  It's not looking good for temps, either.  We're supposed to go up to the mid-80s the next few days, that and the fact that we've had so little rain or snow this year bodes ill.  A map posted about 6 hours ago indicates the fire has grown to almost 5000 acres in less than 24 hours.  They've requested hot shot units from other parts of the country and will fight this one pretty intensely since it threatens a "thickly populated" (by Alaskan standards) area.  There's still one small subdivision between the fire and my place, but there are only three large farmsteads out my way, only one of those occupied 24/7/65.
> 
> So, I suppose you all will have to put up with me moping around here, sweating this out.



Oh wow.  I have been looking at the huge orange 'fire weather' zones in Alaska and thinking that was different.  But are your goats in danger GW?  Who feeds them if you can't get to them?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 15, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I love horses, and therefore I enjoy watching most equestrian competitions.  Horse racing I have taken in spurts.  We used to go to the races here or in Santa Fe or in Ruidoso often, but after there was so much scandal in doping and other 'cheating' going on, it lost its allure for me.  I'm sure in the big major tracks around the country, they keep a lot tighter controls on that kind of thing.

It's kind of like rodeo.  I love to watch cowboy and horse work beautifully together in barrel racing, team roping, tie down, etc., but somewhere along the way I couldn't get past feeling sorry for the poor steer or calf who wasn't having fun participating.  But then I gave up fishing too when I felt sorry for the minnow or worm used for bait not to mention the poor fish itself.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 15, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, Everybody!
> ...


The goats are fine and not in any danger.  I guess I should probably clarify my current residential status.  I work on the western edge of Anchorage, at the big airport.  Best paying jobs are there and steady, year-round jobs.  My home is in Willow, about a 2-hr commute from work.  While the time is a bit of a pain, being home daily is a definite plus.  Unfortunately, the price of gasoline and diesel got too expensive to drive four days a week to work and back.  Fortunately, I have a buddy (one of the geezers) who has a place closer to town with space and facilities suitable for the goats and a garage large enough for my trailer in the winter.  So I rent space from him and drive about 40 minutes into town for work.  In many ways, I am very fortunate.  I escaped the massive flooding two years ago because my property is higher than any recorded flood indications.  But I am very susceptible to fire, and somewhat at the mercy of any of multiple nearby volcanoes.  Right now, though, I am fearing having to go in and sift through the charcoal remains of my home.  Oh, well, clearing fields for hay and pasture will be easier, I suppose.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 15, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Equestrian sports represent one of the neatest man-animal cooperation to be seen.  I like watching the close work with apparent lack of signals.
We have dog sleds up here, and those are cool too.  Anyone who claims those dogs are abused has never seen those dogs in action.  They are practically unmanageable when being harnessed, and then they take off like demons when allowed to do so. 
P.S.  This fire I've been talking about apparently started at a place that lost several sled dogs and other animals.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 15, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Geez.  Well we'll keep our fingers crossed for you.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 15, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, Everybody!
> ...


Often, they will allow a fire to burn itself out because so much of Alaska is "uninhabited".


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 15, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Yes, and forest do benefit from a burn off now and then as nature intended.  Some native plants in many places don't regenerate at all until a wild fire comes through.  Part of the ebb and flow of nature.   But it sure is tough to stand by and not try to stop a fire that is destroying a forest you love and/or is threatening people and wildlife that you love.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 15, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


In part... The parties are epic.The camp grounds are a great equalizer. Cheap tents next to million dollar motor homes and everyone having a great time.
There's a lot of party hopping and after dark, there are always dozens if not hundreds of sky lanterns floating around.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 15, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


There is a certain thrill from seeing a car slide down the asphalt, on its roof at 200 miles per hour, too.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 15, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Good morning, Everybody!
> Guess I'm not going home this weekend.  I had just finished packing another load of construction supplies and other stuff in the truck, planning on having dinner with the geezers, staying here and then getting an early start this morning.  I get a text from a friend of mine asking whether I had heard the news?  What news?  Seems there's a swiftly growing wildfire up near  my place and while it isn't in the current evacuation area, the road is closed.  No one in, everybody out.  So much for retrieving valuable or sentimental property.  Bad thing, the wind is blowing the fire right to the area I'm in.  It's not looking good for temps, either.  We're supposed to go up to the mid-80s the next few days, that and the fact that we've had so little rain or snow this year bodes ill.  A map posted about 6 hours ago indicates the fire has grown to almost 5000 acres in less than 24 hours.  They've requested hot shot units from other parts of the country and will fight this one pretty intensely since it threatens a "thickly populated" (by Alaskan standards) area.  There's still one small subdivision between the fire and my place, but there are only three large farmsteads out my way, only one of those occupied 24/7/65.
> 
> So, I suppose you all will have to put up with me moping around here, sweating this out.


Keeping you in our prayers.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 15, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Natural burns are no problem for me, but there are forests here that have been killed off by spruce beetles and they should be clear cut or left burn.  They're mostly stands of dead tinder.  But since so many of these areas are adjacent to tourist routes, they refuse to manage these forests properly...can't let the tourists think we just clear cut the timber, can we?  If you're interested, you can watch the Matanuska-Susitna Borough FB page.  They do a pretty good job keeping the information flow open.  They did really well when it flooded, too.  It's also great to see so many people stepping up to help each other out.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 15, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


I suppose that once, long ago...when I was still experiencing the folly of youth, I would have enjoyed such an event.  Oh, wait...I often did.  I used to work on a Kawasaki pit crew, we made the rounds of various road-race tracks up and down CA.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 15, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Particularly if the occupant can walk away after is stops.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 15, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, Everybody!
> ...


Thank you, Ringel.  This is nothing compared to your trials and tribulations, but thank you!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 15, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Here the pine beetles are devastating much of our ponderosa pine and pinon, especially with the trees weakened by persistent drought.  And when the trees are doubly weakened by forest management that does not allow the natural burns, thus the trees are too crowded and unable to obtain their full stature and strength, and when the burn finally does happen, everything is destroyed instead of the strongest, healthiest trees surviving the fire and regenerating the forest.

Sometimes our best intentions are really not the best thing to do.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 15, 2015)

Sometimes there is little satisfaction when your child(ren) finally understand the lessons you tried to teach them.  When my daughter was a teenager and I worked graves, she was told that no guests in the house while I was gone without prior approval.  One night, I approved her best friend, M. to stay the night.  Well, the girls decided to invite some young guys to come on over, too.  Long story short, those "nice" boys stole my Leica Trinivid binoculars, a nice video camera, and my Blackhawk.  They contrived to toss my place and took those particular high-dollar items.  Long story short: she disobeyed a parental edict and learned the hard way that I just didn't make grunting noises when I laid down the law, there are good reasons why I made rules.
Fast forward to now.  My oldest granddaughter saved her money, having asked for monetary gifts for the past two years, so she could save up for an expensive tablet.  Her mother told her never to take it to school.  Granddaughter knew better, took the thing to school, left it briefly unattended in her backpack and now's she's out a tablet and some very expensive programs.  Expensive lesson, perhaps learned best because she had to pay for the thing herself.  Too bad listening doesn't come before the learning.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 15, 2015)

With apologies to most of my family who are pretty terrific people, I'll admit there are some among us that do have the rest of us wondering.  And every now and then I feel like this:


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 15, 2015)

Tresha91203 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Well then why not put the multiplication problem first?


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 15, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> I agree with Sherry. Where the hell is Alan?  I haven't put him on the MIA list because I know he's on the mod squad and I see that he does log in briefly now and then.  But hope he'll at least drop in and say howdy here now and then too.



He became a mod man and now he's too good for us.   

alan1   Where are you?  We miss you and your interesting stories!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 15, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Sick. AGAIN. Good vibes in whatever manner you "pray" would be appreciated. I'm so tired of this. See gastro doc on 25th. By then, I should be a walking skeleton. I wanna be skinnier but not this way.
> 
> I'll be back when I feel a bit better.
> Hugs to all.



Hope you feel better soon, Gracie!  

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Gracie (Jun 15, 2015)

Lost 13 lbs, not 10. Only eating foods that are easy to digest like scrambled eggs, soups, jello, apple sauce. I drink my Fortify (like Ensure) for my vitamins. Best I can do until the 25th.
I was online all day yesterday, looking for answers. Came up with one possible for my symptoms.
Hell, I gotta tell my doc what I should be tested for. He even said he never heard of a camera in a pill. Oy.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 15, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Lost 13 lbs, not 10. Only eating foods that are easy to digest like scrambled eggs, soups, jello, apple sauce. I drink my Fortify (like Ensure) for my vitamins. Best I can do until the 25th.
> I was online all day yesterday, looking for answers. Came up with one possible for my symptoms.
> Hell, I gotta tell my doc what I should be tested for. He even said he never heard of a camera in a pill. Oy.


Geez, Gracie...do you think it's bad serious, or hopefully something that can be taken care of fairly simply?


----------



## Gracie (Jun 15, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Lost 13 lbs, not 10. Only eating foods that are easy to digest like scrambled eggs, soups, jello, apple sauce. I drink my Fortify (like Ensure) for my vitamins. Best I can do until the 25th.
> ...


I think it can be taken care of...if it is what I think it is. I hope.

Meanwhile...found another place for the dogs and I to go to...even closer than the other place.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 15, 2015)

Didn't mean to be short, GW. Just leary of saying too much nowadays here. I get accused of looking for sympathy, or lying, or whining. So...I just talk about stuff lightly and leave it at that.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 15, 2015)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I sure hope it's what you think it is, if it will be manageable.
Looks like a nice beach.  Do your dogs like to swim in the surf, or just run on the sand?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 15, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Didn't mean to be short, GW. Just leary of saying too much nowadays here. I get accused of looking for sympathy, or lying, or whining. So...I just talk about stuff lightly and leave it at that.


Were you short?  I didn't notice.  But yeah, less you talk the less the cosmos may take note.  I hate it at work when someone pops off about "Good thing such-and-such hasn't happened".  I learned early on not to make up strange excuses, like: "I blew a rod through my oil pan." 
Still crossing my hooks for you, just the same.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 15, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


One of each. The big dog likes running in the water. The little dog likes to run alongside and snort up foam. 

I guess it won't hurt to say what I think it is. It fits. Gastroparenisis. I think I spelled it right.
I need the camera pill and a colonoscopy to rule out anything else.

Nope. I spelled it wrong, lol. Here:
Gastroparesis - Mayo Clinic


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 15, 2015)

Fire update: The wind is reported as "light and variable" and has changed direction, blowing back into areas already burned.  There's been little growth last night and today, so far.  At least one gas station close by burned off it's propane supply, better to avoid an explosion in case the fire got that far.  There are five hotshot crews on the ground and five more scheduled to arrive.  Lot's of people and animals displaced right now, they even had to evacuate one of their evacuation centers.  The number of structures destroyed has not yet been determined.  This is nerve-wracking, to say the least.  I know where I'll be next weekend, though, for sure!


----------



## Gracie (Jun 15, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Fire update: The wind is reported as "light and variable" and has changed direction, blowing back into areas already burned.  There's been little growth last night and today, so far.  At least one gas station close by burned off it's propane supply, better to avoid an explosion in case the fire got that far.  There are five hotshot crews on the ground and five more scheduled to arrive.  Lot's of people and animals displaced right now, they even had to evacuate one of their evacuation centers.  The number of structures destroyed has not yet been determined.  This is nerve-wracking, to say the least.  I know where I'll be next weekend, though, for sure!


I musta missed this. There is a fire near you? I'll scroll back and see if I can find whats going on.
Stay safe, GW!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 15, 2015)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


How drastic would the dietary changes be?  I've know people with irritable bowel syndrome who had to drastically change their diet.  Almost no more eating in restaurants because of the way food is prepared commercially.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 15, 2015)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Fire update: The wind is reported as "light and variable" and has changed direction, blowing back into areas already burned.  There's been little growth last night and today, so far.  At least one gas station close by burned off it's propane supply, better to avoid an explosion in case the fire got that far.  There are five hotshot crews on the ground and five more scheduled to arrive.  Lot's of people and animals displaced right now, they even had to evacuate one of their evacuation centers.  The number of structures destroyed has not yet been determined.  This is nerve-wracking, to say the least.  I know where I'll be next weekend, though, for sure!
> ...


Just an eensie one, only about 6500 acres so far, but it's in an inhabited area.  Lots of homes and businesses threatened and many places in this area also have dog teams and livestock, which means loads of animals to evacuate and house.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 15, 2015)

Found it! Wow. Scarey! And everything is so damn dry.
Where were you headed to begin with? Vacay?


----------



## Gracie (Jun 15, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Major changes. No more bacon. OMG. NO MORE BACON! 
But, I just plan to eat light for the next two weeks, then see the gastro doc, make another appt for other tests, then wait for the results. Once I get those...THEN I will know what kind of changes. I never eat out any more anyway, so no biggie for me. But I sure the hell am going to miss my bacon!


----------



## Gracie (Jun 15, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I hope they get it put out before it hits any homes and that the animals (wild ones) have ran for the hills...the SAFE hills.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 15, 2015)

OMG!  I'm watching a History Channel show about the Hellfire caves in England.  Some of the photo shots look just like a place I repeatedly go to in my dreams.  Long, connected subterranean rooms.  In my dream I never come to an ending though.  Spooky stuff.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 15, 2015)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Yeah, bacon would be a big sacrifice.  I'm off fatty meat right now, but I can add it back to my diet, in moderation, once I reach my weight loss goal and stabilize.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 15, 2015)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Homes and animals have been lost.  The place they suspect it started was a sled dog lot and most of the dogs died.  Wild animals always perish in wildfires, I'm not sure why, maybe they panic and go the wrong way, or all the heat and smoke confounds their ability to find the safe direction out of danger.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 15, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...





I wonder what your dreams are about. Dreams fascinate me.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 15, 2015)

Apply for that show Naked and Afraid. You will lost 15 lbs in 21 days. Hell, look at me. I lost 13 lbs in one month!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 15, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Apply for that show Naked and Afraid. You will lost 15 lbs in 21 days. Hell, look at me. I lost 13 lbs in one month!


 
There has to be a better way to lose 15 lbs than by going on that show.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 15, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Apply for that show Naked and Afraid. You will lost 15 lbs in 21 days. Hell, look at me. I lost 13 lbs in one month!
> ...


Sure there is. Gastropesisitiswhateveritscalled!


----------



## Gracie (Jun 15, 2015)

No candy. No chips. No bacon. No bread. (well, I cheated and had one slice with nothing on it). No fruits (except pears. maybe. And bananas). No steaks. no shrimp. (non fat fish ok). No sodas. No nuttin' of anything GOOD.
But...if I can take care of it without meds that will eventually be recalled due to causing other probs down the road...ok. I DO like Gerbers pears and bananas. Maybe baby food for me for awhile.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 15, 2015)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I dream about a lot of things.  The ones that stay with me actually leave a psychic "taste".  I used to write my dreams down as soon as I woke up.  Have you ever tried that?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 15, 2015)

Gracie said:


> No candy. No chips. No bacon. No bread. (well, I cheated and had one slice with nothing on it). No fruits (except pears. maybe. And bananas). No steaks. no shrimp. (non fat fish ok). No sodas. No nuttin' of anything GOOD.
> But...if I can take care of it without meds that will eventually be recalled due to causing other probs down the road...ok. I DO like Gerbers pears and bananas. Maybe baby food for me for awhile.


Bland.  In my case, I'll be permanently losing most processed foods, especially sugar, flour, and heavy carbs like potatoes and pasta.  I've actually been trying some pasta alternatives, like spaghetti squash and shredded zucchini, etc.  They aren't bad, just gotta get used to the difference.  And substitutions like using eggplant to make "lasagna" instead of pasta.  Once you start reading those ingredient lists, you get a clear picture about why you should make your own meals out of fresh ingredients.  Even canned shrimp has sugar in it!


----------



## Gracie (Jun 15, 2015)

I don't eat pasta any more. Unless it is Gluten Free. Even then, I have never been a big pasta eater. No red meat. For years. I eat ground turkey meat but not now. Not until more tests are done. If I feel safe enough..I will go to the market tomorrow for baby food.
Today, so far...

1 scrambled egg (nuked).
Ensure
Hot tea with honey
chicken broth
1 slice white toast
6 green grapes

I'd kill for a taco.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 15, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I don't eat pasta any more. Unless it is Gluten Free. Even then, I have never been a big pasta eater. No red meat. For years. I eat ground turkey meat but not now. Not until more tests are done. If I feel safe enough..I will go to the market tomorrow for baby food.
> Today, so far...
> 
> 1 scrambled egg (nuked).
> ...



So is this a permanent thing Gracie?  Or just until you get over whatever bug you have?

GW and I have had discussions about all the processed foods, GMOs, and stuff from time to time, and while I am not a dedicated anything when it comes to food, I do find myself more conscious of it and go fresh whenever reasonable and feasible instead of the processed food route.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm still working on menus for house guests coming later this week as I won't be able to serve dairy, any soy products or derivatives, no oats, no barley, no pork, no shrimp or other shell fish, no fried foods, no nuts.  The toughest thing to avoid has actually been the soy--that stuff is in EVERYTHING.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 15, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I don't eat pasta any more. Unless it is Gluten Free. Even then, I have never been a big pasta eater. No red meat. For years. I eat ground turkey meat but not now. Not until more tests are done. If I feel safe enough..I will go to the market tomorrow for baby food.
> ...


I don't know, FF. I won't find out until more tests are done. First I have to see the gastro doc. Then see my regular doc. Then have tests done. Once we find out what exactly it is...then I will know if Bacon is off limits forever or not.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 15, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I don't eat pasta any more. Unless it is Gluten Free. Even then, I have never been a big pasta eater. No red meat. For years. I eat ground turkey meat but not now. Not until more tests are done. If I feel safe enough..I will go to the market tomorrow for baby food.
> Today, so far...
> 
> 1 scrambled egg (nuked).
> ...


Well, do what makes you safe until you are sure of your prognosis.  Try some bread made of spelt or amaranth instead of white bread.  Both are considered better nutritional alternatives and when I add grains back into my diet, those are the types of flour I'll be changing to.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 15, 2015)

The gastronwhatver prob is an auto immune disease..or affiliated with it. I have RA and take nothing for it. I think its doing a number on my innards.

Look up Leaky Gut Syndrome. Interesting concept of how we are all killing ourselves without realizing it by the foods we eat.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 15, 2015)

Gracie said:


> The gastronwhatver prob is an auto immune disease..or affiliated with it. I have RA and take nothing for it. I think its doing a number on my innards.
> 
> Look up Leaky Gut Syndrome. Interesting concept of how we are all killing ourselves without realizing it by the foods we eat.


I've done some research on that, too.  Another reason to switch to fresh foodstuffs.  Lots of nasty stuff out there and we have become accustomed to accepting them as "nutritional".


----------



## Gracie (Jun 15, 2015)

Add age to it, and you get a messy gut function. Can't eat what we used to. In my situation, I am not tossing my cookies, so to speak. I don't have a gall bladder...so whatever I eat...comes right back out after about half an hour if not sooner. Which is why I love my van. No seat, but a nice little bed and a porta pot. Never had to use it yet so it's brand new still. I don't eat before going ANYWHERE. Especially now. But lately it has gotten worse. Stomach ache, bloating, and general ickiness feeling. Then...the experation, if you get my drift. Which wears me out.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 15, 2015)

I am actually EAGER to swallow that damn pill camera. I am NOT eager for the colonoscopy. The prep SUCKS. Literally and figuratively.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 15, 2015)

And for today's English lesson:


----------



## Gracie (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm going to go eat a banana in jello and pretend its bacon and hashbrowns.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 15, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I'm going to go eat a banana in jello and pretend its bacon and hashbrowns.


Eh...uhm...Good luck with that.  Is it green jello?


----------



## Liffy (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm just stopping by for now so I can lurk a little.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 15, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I'm going to go eat a banana in jello and pretend its bacon and hashbrowns.



Well we'll pull for you Gracie until the solution turns up.


----------



## Liffy (Jun 15, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> And for today's English lesson:


Mind=Blown


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 15, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> And for today's English lesson:


I believe that's a "palindrome".


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 15, 2015)

Liffy said:


> I'm just stopping by for now so I can lurk a little.



Welcome welcome Liffy.  You can certainly lurk, laugh, joke, rant, cry, or whatever floats your boat right along with the rest of us here.  We're happy you stopped by.  Be sure to glance over the OP for the gist of what the Coffee Shop is all about and you'll be family here in no time.

Your first timer's complimentary beverage:


----------



## Liffy (Jun 15, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Liffy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just stopping by for now so I can lurk a little.
> ...


Looks good I hope there's Vodker in it


----------



## Gracie (Jun 15, 2015)

Not to keep on about this...but check this out. Makes sense to me. Wish I had a printer. I'd take it to my gastro doc.

4 Tests To Determine If You Have A Leaky Gut - mindbodygreen.com


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 15, 2015)

Liffy said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Liffy said:
> ...



That's the neat thing--it can be as lethal or innocent as you want.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 15, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Not to keep on about this...but check this out. Makes sense to me. Wish I had a printer. I'd take it to my gastro doc.
> 
> 4 Tests To Determine If You Have A Leaky Gut - mindbodygreen.com



Just write down the link and take it to him.  He can look it up.


----------



## Liffy (Jun 15, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Not to keep on about this...but check this out. Makes sense to me. Wish I had a printer. I'd take it to my gastro doc.
> 
> 4 Tests To Determine If You Have A Leaky Gut - mindbodygreen.com


I didn't see any tests


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 15, 2015)

Liffy said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Not to keep on about this...but check this out. Makes sense to me. Wish I had a printer. I'd take it to my gastro doc.
> ...



They are there.  It isn't a self quiz--just the various ways they test to figure out what's wrong with you.  My niece has had a leaky gut syndrome now and then but they can treat it and she did get over it.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 15, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And for today's English lesson:
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 15, 2015)

It's 82 degrees out and windy..... we turned off the swamp coolers and opened the house up.   Definitely getting used to the higher temps here, looking at triple digit temps by Wednesday, it was in the upper 90s earlier today.   
Still tired all the time and the swelling is back just not as bad, not sure if it's the naproxin or the amlodipine, I see the Clinical Pharmacologist Wednesday, the sleep study in 15 days.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 15, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> It's 82 degrees out and windy..... we turned off the swamp coolers and opened the house up.   Definitely getting used to the higher temps here, looking at triple digit temps by Wednesday, it was in the upper 90s earlier today.
> Still tired all the time and the swelling is back just not as bad, not sure if it's the naproxin or the amlodipine, I see the Clinical Pharmacologist Wednesday, the sleep study in 15 days.


It got up to 82 here today, too.  Looks like we'll be in the 80s the rest of the week.  Wish I had a pool, or a swamp cooler.  Oh, well, I do have air conditioning in my little trailer...that will work.
What kind of sleep study are you going to undergo?  Will you have to go in to a clinic or do it at home?


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 15, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > It's 82 degrees out and windy..... we turned off the swamp coolers and opened the house up.   Definitely getting used to the higher temps here, looking at triple digit temps by Wednesday, it was in the upper 90s earlier today.
> ...



I wish it were in the 80s here.  We were in the mid 90s this afternoon.  Supposed to be the same tomorrow.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 16, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ernie,
Gracie,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Becki, R.D., and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.






Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 16, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I had to put a coat on when I took the dogs to the new beach spot. Brrrrrr.


----------



## Liffy (Jun 16, 2015)

As a native Arizonan who loved the Heat and has moved to wisconsin I can now say I hate the heat and I miss my snow and cold 'fuck me I'm freezing' weather.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 16, 2015)

Here is your math question for your morning coffee:





Hint: Most six year olds answer this almost immediately but most adults have some problem with it.


----------



## Liffy (Jun 16, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Here is your math question for your morning coffee:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If that's true I hate myself


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 16, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > It's 82 degrees out and windy..... we turned off the swamp coolers and opened the house up.   Definitely getting used to the higher temps here, looking at triple digit temps by Wednesday, it was in the upper 90s earlier today.
> ...


It'll be at a clinic, I believe it will entail a total of 7 visits.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 16, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Just won a game of Mahjong titans in 299 seconds. I defy anyone to beat that score as I usually take 400 to 500 seconds and usually lose. I only win an  average of 1 out of  5 games.
> ...



I play the free Mahjong that comes with windows 7 and I played the game called 'turtle'


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 16, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> OMG!  I'm watching a History Channel show about the Hellfire caves in England.  Some of the photo shots look just like a place I repeatedly go to in my dreams.  Long, connected subterranean rooms.  In my dream I never come to an ending though.  Spooky stuff.



I went potholing in the mendip hills with a friend of mine. We only had a couple of wonky old torches but we went down a long way and crawled down some pretty narrow holes. It was black as coal down there and I would not want to do it again.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 16, 2015)

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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 http://data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxQTEhUUEhQVFRUVFxUXFBQYFRQUFRQWFBQXFhUVFhYYHCggGRolHBQUITEhJSkrLi4uFx8zODMsNygtLisBCgoKDg0OGhAQGiwkHyUsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsNyssLP/AABEIANUA7AMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAACAgMBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAEBQMGAAIHAQj/xABLEAABAwIEAwYCBwMJBgUFAAABAgMRAAQFEiExE0FRBiJhcYGRMqEHFCNCscHwUnLRFTM1YnSSs7ThJCVzgqLxFjRDsrUmNmSDk//EABoBAAMBAQEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAECAwQABQb/xAAkEQACAgICAwEAAwEBAAAAAAAAAQIRAyESMQRBURMFIjJhFP/aAAwDAQACEQMRAD8A6Le9pENIcdU1ccJorC3ghBQOGooWfjzEBQI0TyqZnF8y0IUy82XAooLiUAKygEiUrOsHnSbtH/Qd953n+bcp1iv89Y+Tv+CKDQZdhV8/kQVdBpVXwh9RfBJPemacOW6Lm6Wy7mLbDTThbCilLin1PJBXGpCQwYTMSqTMCKdbYxbfVmbu1DbVxlWpyyDhXIyOZe590hQbVmAHdKt9I14MsYRcWtsy5sUpyUk+jpbSaofaG/4rpj4U6J8hufWj7J20duWbdBF4pTbiri4TcLWplaMuUKyGGwolUAZYjQaGBMAwJly+ubd4F1DAAbzKVIClBQkgjMoJUBJ10qWKSg2zbjko7YT2ReIJFXEGqNhNox9TduWGiy4xcPJSriOLUpLNwUFKid0KSCMp0AIjUA1ZMYUVKYYClID7pQtSDlWEIacdUEqHwlXDCcw1AUYgwQmSXJ2gTlydlE+k/tOG1pZB1+JQ8NQBXLcUfUpbgBO5089a6j2ps8KcVfW7wYtX7cJDDynodcUpgOBRCjKwFKggzPnQOB4XaNYOvE7m1TcOKUn7NwnIlIuE2yQkagGO8TG5rK8NysaM0lRzFok6ROmp+VbpZIJg6jSOoIn3rqnansdasYrh7bbYDF0tfEY1KBwonKNwDxE6bd3xqwWnZXDVYhcWv1JvuMMu5pUQCtS0nIn7itB3gZPpXfi/o36nEQkKBEbD012FYlknXkkBJ89zFdRPZyycwh59q34bjLjqQ6Vlbrht7jLLiyBmCgNQRAnTYUdgHZO3TY2jqrIXbl0tgulcq4LdwQVLSIhKUJjYCYkmh+LvsP6qjj6GoA8fQAD9GiLe2JMkE9NIAFWj6Q+zKLS9KWTlaU2hxCVEqyEqWlSEz93ugiTpJ6CnPZnCLZvCX8QeZTdKRxShtajw8rSskAbSSFHMQTrFKsbcqC5pKyo2zhT4VLiCeIjaSKufbPstbs3mH8NGVq6dShxiSUd1SD3dZSCFEFI00G2sumOyFl/KrjP1dHCFo24G5VlCy8tJVE7wAPSnWF/RHkR8/P2TilEIQtUb5UKVHnA0oW3dKVAjQg6V9FfRO0ht3E20pjLduZSCdGgpaG24O2Xhq/veFcAx1xC7hxbbfCQpZKWwoqCBO2Y6nmfWn40gKbuy94LinFQJ351bsFhaFsq2IkfnT+97K4czeWrKbJv7fjzBUEjhoCpUjZZ5CdpNJG7S0ZxJ5l94MW7UqSFvcIKK0tEN5yoEpGdZyztA20pY43CSaZ7E/wCTh5HivDkjuuxDgylMXORWmuU/katz7MzpuKDxPCrd7DlXzVv9WcbWopKSqHG0P8MKIPxBSBmB5SCD1Lt2mU2lg++1x13ztsg5lrAaF0krAQnYZUgDqdSTTfyeBeZwmtSR814cJePyh2u0VZ9stu+dPG+8mtO0+FBq4caQVFKUNOozKKlJDpcSUZjqQCySJJ+KOQrzDzpFcouqZuT9gF0zrWMUyumaD4cVkyQp2a1kUo0Tt1JWjdS0UtGdj+8s1XGHX1m1BfzXACCQn+edLzatfulKxr4Ebg00xBQN1bNggqabcW4BrkCkpbRm6ZjmjrlV0qDErJteUrQlSkzlUR3kg7hKhqJ8DU+FWiGkKyJSkEkmBEqO5J5nxNbIyt0ZZySk0CYI+BiNyCQC6xbhsE/FwFP8QDxHHR71V0YQ7Z2DUqdTfcN6G0uBwJbZQ4cwQmRGVKAD+0tPM1NiCEuKVnSFDNMEAiQdCOhp52PsUpzrCQCqATGpCep3O9elm8VwjzT18MOLyVOXCthrdupu5shbZEWhbfLgSpADjhQgtGJzOGOIqRPMmgezR/3viH/6/wDDapN2uwq340BhrRMxw0xmWSVECIBOkxvSBzDWYA4TcCYGROk7xppMD2qMPHbV2etDC5LstHZ0/wC6Lv8AtF7/AJpVbYx2jbRilk2tQSkLcKlHQJK2XG2wTylSwKr2GWds3K1MMSnUEtt90p1BBI0Ogqj9oi664tawJUdecJOwI5frrWfNH83Qjx06Ok9p+xzBfxK+vwpLWVtVupLxRnKWAlScqTJJUlIAO/Kg+z9qu+7NG2YAVcJWErbzBJCk3qXTMxEo73rXL0OrOVK5UEfCCSUgREAbDTpyNFWFwlt2eZ0zSQSCOahy1qP6f8O4HX+2tyheMYWhJBU0pzPGuTilvID0JDajHl1pthp/37d/2O1/xHK5ljLTa7dPDCQO6cqQAMylAqOnPuqPrVfu0NsN51BEjc5UkyobeJ6dMtKsy+DPC/p0/BFAYHdlUQH7smdoF0qaIQhy9wmxRYuqlDlqi4LTpaUltruPpKgoERvA1IiJr52vL7OYSMo6ARPoKktH3EatuFJOhykokdDlIkeBql+xK9WdU7f4Eg3hbt3HXEobSHVOPOXEOZlHJmcUSIBSSnbvVYuz+HqewG6smIW8kvICJCTLi+Ij4iBBCt9tD0rnfYzFQv7JUJKdY+ZinWNNgQ4DBGkgwoZtcoUNY5nXp65VmayO0aXhTxqmXX6Qr9sXuGNlaczLqVuCfgCltJSVHlMK9jVqbsVjFVvGMirRCAcyZzJeUT3ZmIUNYjWuFtIQZMDeVCAZJ3J6nrTdmxbWZKEqgASUgmOSQTyHSqf+hfCbwP6Xj6NlgXmJpJAKnnFJHVIuLhJI6wYnzHWuG43hDjTrjbicq21ELEgwRrukkHQj3roCrdopSlSEFI+EZUwnxAO25qv4zaIghCYT00A130FcsykD83E7b2h/pPDfK7/wk0iwxtpzH7tDqUrLbbbjSVAEZihpJWkH7wA9JNfP96sg6cues1rhuIlt1KzrBk9ekg7gxVuV7BCO6vs+krhD68LuE3SpcU88k95CoQbqG090wIQU6bjnrQ7GHLfsMKQyAs2j9nxxIGT6qgtvTJ3B5c6X4Phdo42h1DDBJhQXw0FUiCFZomZA18KLew1pSytTaSpQhSoEqAmAo8xqdD1NFStE5Q4s2x9SXL19SSFJDdu0SDIztl9a0+gdR6kjlQLLMUfwUpSEoSEpSICUgAAdABtUEa1K9sb0RupoJbdMlihHU0JKzougdIqQV4BW0VLopdlyudwKJUIbJ8DUam5XRN0iUKHga1YV/e2YnvkyimrpgttkaSOcSfM1XMJsitwSNBvVybTpXredlVKCMPhY3bmyi9qj/tC/+X/2ikDpqxdsGofn9oA+2n5VWLkwCeQBJ8hvTYmuCZ9BB1CxN2heJaKUnoVDnHlU2BWLbyCok5gAFDw6nrSI4rqrMAZOuuqegHhEUZhWIFlUjVBOg6T414/kTc5NkU7YXieEAA5DsZ25g66fOqViaFoVCtOnMGa6OcSRBV3dem46g0gxNxDwGgOvxTqNdx8qyXJMrxVAeB3pU0UEawFR5VXu192SsInT4vxA/P3roWH4KmJCYMGOm8x+utc87a2hTdLEck+21HC7yBy2oCi2WEjN975Vq65IB50PWJNbWkYhxhdypDzahIMgH1q9dqbnRtG5UJIHIeNU/BG3Lq5SpUTOZRAgAJTA05bU6xV/M6Y+EQJnfx/XjWXKlejZhb4bCMMSYO0anz/Rqws3YDUhQ0Bk8hVWsVKV3Uc9JO5660diTJDaW06gnlsYrM1vZb0eLxbWBJohRKkVpbYWEiVaGjFwG4FOq9E2mU/EbTekbzMGrhcpmlNzZk8qpGVEpIu30Q9od7Rw7SprxG6k+kzXS3RXzvZBxl1DiNFIUFA+RmK75g2JJubdDqdMw7w5pUB3knyNWjKyciddBr3qVVwkKCCdTsOsUBfvZVeBpZaZTFieR0g2KFdTU7DkitXk03ZGScXTA69r1QryosdHREt61JlrYivQK1IiQs2wTsAKmAr2K9FM5NgSoU47hIfSNYUNj+Vc87WW/wBXQW4Ks/xEfdHL3OnpXVrl0ISpSiAEgknkANzXLRiyLpS1q+EqI8QjYefIx40XllGHEpGT6KBc4bmCVtKCgB308z/rQyCps94d06foVZcawjhnMxOkEgePKKQ3TRIBUesgA/e20Pr7Vk5laNLd/UiB1G2n66V6p3hK5wTvuJn8KEtiQFGfAa7GpFXJOhUdtfaNa57KJnSMHXmQCI8hVK+kyxIWh5IEgZSOo8a0wfE3GlhQOZOkjbTw8atmLqau7cgGDGx3n86yW4SsslyVHGoaXrOQ8wdqms8MDiwhuXFHZKdvU8hRjmAwog7+Goq1dmn/AKsnLkE9Y1NbHOlcSEcKv+xuzhn1JgyRxndNtEgdOWgJ56b0m4KZneY/5tdoEaTTq9uM68zm/kc0DWBvFCN26Qcxy5uY2CRzFR5a2WddIGtnJOmg1k/9vAfOrZhaQpOY7JEJkAetAWFolZyhPLpAMkk+MfjVgZtAEBMenKoSex4KxdfAFO/+tDLSAnWjrlnMrKkTHsPP+FQuWkg7qPOI+ajoke9WiqQJorLz4B/UVCVlWgnyA/hRlw802fulXRIzn1Wru+woZzGDHdSB5kn5aD5UbIAb9kvkD+FWb6OcVUw8WXD9m7trolzYH129qrir1Z5j2H8KGXcLBkK+Qp4ySFkjrHa9JRkcToUqrx98PMBY35+HWh8OxH69Ymf51AhY/rJ1CvUD8aX9nLuCps7K2861NcoFPHnwmpfB3g11Ig8qaOpqssr4bscias6DIqUWW/ksPGamumBOCo6neFD5qWR58TpteispZdYplWEjbnVb0HHjlN0hpW1aJNbKVAJOgFMTaKb9JeLZGQwBJfkKj7rYHePrIHvXJcKvg2spJ006a+nWrzjdm9dPrfUFJb2aECSgbRPXU+tcx7QWy217GZ+HcgDYEjSpSleh4qtl8uroZAreQmdNQU7VU7q/QCQd/fLJn1GvyofDLt10AFJyjQ6HTrrTMYIFqE7kaAj5TUFSey1FbJhI8yduXKI3/wC9ZlkAA7xHqedOMTwBbIzAZkDb+r4GgGbUaEbGPSZp9ejkbWaSBqkkD115elNm0x4HTwg9fCicMti4AkjWYG8gRrqNzrp507TgWWTAHQaQP1rUZKy0dFSvLSTmmNtZj1+dYkawQJgnNtMEiPOBt402uraCM6f9N9xsagaZUVFIywfceHgOfjTptRA+xcDuNCegnWPWvSAkTpyJ1H90RtTZzDo2gCN45HnPjSW9BSqYypSN41J6jpUr5PQaob4diISc3Lx51YW3VOjMjRv9vYq/dG4Hjp4VUsBwpVwrO7AaBkbCY5maurd3xIDACkjQkkpEjTTTapOlKikW6MfaQhG2bwGg9Tzqu43eEog6DkkaD251ZC2qe+pv92FK/DU/KlOMXGTqjx+wtx6KUCs+grXSolORQlWziz3G1q8kqPzis/k10fEkJ/eUkfImmV7irfNwK8Ptnz7uKSn5UB/KjX3Uf9LSfllNCkSs9bsldU/30/xrx2zV4e4NTJvujZ+X5JrRd6Oafw/hXUhrDeyuJqtXwVTkX3XB4HY+h/OnOIo4TxKdpCkkbEHUVUlXCfEfMU4tr7OhKVGSnQHqOQrVga/yKlstmId9KXE8wD606wa4zIFV/s+7nbU2dxqPWjsDXlWUH0pJrjI9NtZ/Ga9xHNymlTi9ac3A0pJco71CSPGidVuncqCegqoLXJJ8asGPuwgDqarijRfw9Twcf9HL6XCyVKEnwFK+1t/kbDaTCnJBI3CBqo+Z29fCmOGn7NPkK5zj2Kl+4UoDupOVsT90ffPmZPtXZJ8YmOOF5MjQM5jD6ZCQcvJM5lKjeVfkIpdi+KBtsG44aZ+6SP4UxxB/KySk7QPAz+WlcY7QXxfdOpUEzB116ny5elShDk7Ys4uGh5fdtQDDLaY/aPd9hFCjt1cTsj2NVh47CIge/jUdafyh8IfpL6dRwHt624cj6cpOm8p6UVcWyOKQnVKtRBHy9a5fh1spSpSJy94+Q/Qq+WAIKTOhGhnQRooa+NTeNJ2isZ3HZdezjQU7MapT/wBqtamgEn3qiYZiGUhSSIBIV1J5fgatTN+FJB68q7icpC7GmAQSRGm9UO5xHhheVYJgxpO3I1Ze1WK90tpPeMbHYGqBi9xwglCQJXIk8htUpJXRojF8eT6Ogdn3y+wlSk6ka8h4bbUDi2Bhayp2Etp1zT8XOAJ2p12NbCLdAnYamJ9KIxCyL5lwkNjYT8XmI/jWRadoZuyptXa3lBDMoaBgmNVAb8ucVa8LCdEIAyj4jm38Oc0A+ygjK2MoHPUA+VO8GZgaJAHUDf1NPHHyYHKkQ4pfNtphRAHgHD+Ck1R7/FmJMGP3bVhR/vPLUaa9r8UIUUgmBvBII8aot1cnfurHikSPMjWtDRFuxsrtA2Njcn1tWh7JZMVAe0Q//JHldAfINCkS4Pw6f1T+RqEmuoUsKsWQf/UuR5uk/hWn1xR1S+6f+Yq+Uz8qrql1oHTR4AssK7pZ++lX7wTP/UK0bfg6oAPUSn/SlbdyT8Wvjz9+frRLSzyMj9bih/l2FMu3Zq8HFSQYzd0g9fOreq2hwKFczwd3vpA0JI8p5V1aNBWiUlJJlI5XDr2GLTIpY81rTRsymhnEa0tGVvZY+0S+8keBpKo0zx5X2vpSoamKD7Pf8ZViQ5xy+4NpA+Jaco8iNT7fjXNbp3TpVv7SqK9BskAD03+dUy/T71DL/aRl8aajJgd9fFbamxurTyERNUS4wZ1hWdIzAbjwq6YakBSirUimAvWRotMT7n0rk5RZbPjhOPJnK7kNK11SeY5VFZ4ct1QCEkzzFdEumbMqkhOm+ntpzqJeNob7tu3B2BgQPTrV1kk1SR5MscU9sJwDCG7a3WXIzKT3uoT0HUzU7baZyDRKe8DpukzGum550psypxUqOpMFU7HoAff0pg46QSkbb77kbQfajji422CcrVINbZCj3NO9H5qO2gE/L0qS8K2mylLozKIIBIComDA8oqOxRCiVbH01O0ecT6VZLLDmnUZXUhR1AkbxtHt+B5092Ba7Ob3V80lZSpfe5nUxPU0NiIRl+0EjdKunQg119XZy0QCOEgkzOg5Dr7VXsW7E2qhspM6hIUQPaozwb5Wa4eYmuNEPYu+CrVBOu4jyMflTlBUs67DxgR41U2wcPSISVIJhKY1BjY+9Mre7cf8AiGRJ+7/Gpfmk7FuxmbhJXkSM/U7BPl1pvcu8NhSugoLCLGOWlDds8VDbfDykzzGwqkScu6OeY1iJUsz3knkdx68qQvKjUag/qCKluHSSZ6/I0KhXI7H9A0vs41UY1HpUTy5rxxXLpWiRTpCmsGtktUQ23U6U1zmckQtNUW2mKxAqWKk3Y1Ets6UkEbgyK61g98HmUrHMajoRuK5EgVaexuKcNzhqPdXt4K/1roSp7A1Z0m2NerTrUNsrWi1CtCZBhuPj7U+QoK0TrPTbzNPscsCuFJ32NJ1pyQnmN/M08IcpHrw8hfgkuwe7RNVnFLPc1aHDS66ammy4fZhTaZQ8pSs+NRXVmVGatrtiFK2rV/DRy2qElXZeOS1TKQ7Y667VllY5joJHPfbzqzXLbUwsaD0reyW2RlbSf3jtJ5xTKSM84bFTdvE8NIzD+6J5n9SaxFsoE92Y3O8+ftMdacW2FFJUqd5jwnpTFi0SkSf468oHM0Hk3QigVG5KgQVHKEmTyOnKmeEuOqczqzIaaG40zAJ205GdeetMmOzoeXxXDDaZyo/ajfXoI35kdIJHxBC31cJoFtoKAzclQZMeGnzp+WgVY3wPFDcZnNmwYSOuw+R09J51M2vOok78h4dflQVjbd0MtghtuFLVr3iU6JHrqfKnDFvuVGJ/AfqaF2CqEN2xx3Tp3UmEiNz+1+vGmmHYbHLTpRAfZQdVAGlr/bJluYE+PyPzpWl7KW60O3bhDKZWQOg5nyrk3bDtBxnTl0A0BBPzFZ2x7VfWCIMAbCqXc3U770O3oC12GruQod4a9RpNAOu0KXqjJp1jFcwyZNEtJoO1NMUjSpz0Mtnqa2mh1ORXnHpOLGsMQakz0AH6kS5NDiCwxK6Jac5jzoFpNFoTSSGidP7M4pxmwSe8nRXn1qziuRdm8R4Lok91Wh/I11e1dCkg1bFK0TyRpl2u3QlBUeQqoOqkknmZqw4y5MJ9TSJ5FejhpI7F0Ck1A4KmWK0UKpIsBuJihS6aLuBpS9wxWeUUxHFgt3YBw60RbWYSNK0S/Uocnas8sYLZMtYA12FDcdS1QARp5ZU81Hoo6x0E1FePEGDy5dTWz10GUZT/ADi9VnoOSaThRzdkovVQED7xiBpCBvHTuiB5inCNkkgDNoB4E6/gKq6Lz7RKY7ysqQOmYg/w9qkxXGZvUNJPdQtCPVMZvnNMkJJ/B7c4gltDh/ZCCR+8r/Wq7i+Pk6JPxJCkxzMQpPrBjypVeX5ULsTslr/pcbSfxqsXl2ciT+ySg9de+n5565s5GuL4wpRGVcEE6E/hSz62opUSZIIO+4Oh/Ko8QdC+9z+9/Gl/FiuUbLKaqmevO60Oo16a1qqVGaTsysrIrKIgRaHWmJXApWwdaJdXpUZq2Vi9ETzutaIk14ESaMt24pm0kcrbJLe3o5pmK0bcArfjis0m2UVBLYqU0Ih2peJSNMZMlSavfZ7tGkMhLh7ySR6cqoKTW80FJroo42j6OfMkmg3UUYqoXRXpqVGZCx1FDqFGPChlJpuZVMCfFLLtFNnRQVwmpuRRCJZimDDnDAn41cv2R18zXimQJWeWw6nlQNoSpwqVrzPieQ94ochZwGSmgnvq1I2H9Y6ikyWuI73joSVLPgNTR11dZlRMhOnmeZqF8ZWlq5rhI8t1fgPelkRoBsLmbhbx2bStwDpAhA/ClFg5N+knm+on1WqjJy2zp5rUlHp8RpdZf+abV1WFe5n86m2CgSzuJceST/OJWmfNQI9iAfSkyHNSlWgVofAg6H0P51OFZXNepB8jINeXTUkq5zC/3v2vI7+c0L0FCp9BST1FCLA8qcuIzCDy2Ph0NLbi3IpoyOaBKytor2KoLxNIrIreK8ius7iYip2xJqCirMa0sjkFIt61WIowjSgXBrUhzZIrMprxKqnbVStgPWUmiQK8brZw0jHiepVUwNCJVUmepyRVM+lc1ROKrzNWilVvIqJA7Q7lELNCumg2USBnaDcE0S6uoCrQmk5DpC+/M6ch+NCZciCee/qdE/maMdRNC3u3mfwpeQ9CxnejsRHdSnoPmdaEaHfA8akuH8xPnR5aJzjsW4oiGW09SpR/AUrtxDiD0Un2mnWLjRI6ClLqYg9KnKWyaiV/E24cWP6yvxrVTugUNxofyo/HWvtFHqZ96UpXB8OdMiZuozyod9NSqEVG4dKFbCLXBrWsVK7UYqyejjIrIrasIrrOIiKLshQ5FEWxrpdAoYrXApc87rTAiRQbjNIqsDI0OzU7aqgLHSvQCK5pM6w5DtbrXQCJompuI0WbJNSg0Ok1vmpWiqPo7jVqp2gG+MpnjoaCm86kCXUIV3XiyVHMAAAQTvsOulELs7sLDRYbzKBUFcccEgbpzZM+fwCCPGtlDznjT7MUuoXFVEh5anOClsl/MtKmsyRlyZSpSl7ZIWgyN86dJMVl0w80kKdQjhlWTiNO8ZKFZsoDkpSU97u7EA7xSNMXnFeyB00M6vSi2rK4cZaeQ0jI9kyS8lJHE+EqlOnLQSddAaCu7V9LybdTY46suRKV5kLCgo5gsgQkcNcykEZdjImbjIZZIfSMK+VB3n5VacC7JFS3heASlLYSGblzKD31KJCcp1BR8SRtVWwbD37lrM2EkIQ3xHXXOE2FKQlUFUEkwQTAjUa0HBpHRzRbYG0IVPQGhkJmm91g9w082w42lLj2jauIC0rke/E6EpEFMytNa2eAXK7l22SlviMBCnJcIRlcAKYVk10PQbGl4T+DSy437FWJt8+kfhSG5eirWUNOWdm62VKuH3HUuN8RSlGVLQ2nhlWVPeLQBgDxqDFPo+vQFqCWFZE51NIfzPJSZIlBQByOytYMTReN2Zv0VFOv3MwB8B/D8qTrFOhbFYQEDMVKShIH3i6QEAeZI96sDn0TYjxA3/s0lBXPHMJAIGUjJmnvbgEaHXaWim1oWTrso4OkVC6jSrJg3Y27ubl62ZSgrYUUvLKyGkEKKfjiTJSqITJymte1/Y66sWkvPBpbK9EusuFxuSCQCSlJEgGDEHrTcWDkinO1qK6G59DuIZmxmtvtSQDxlAJ7hXqCiToDokE+mtIF9iLsX/8AJ4QlVxoe6r7PIUhXEzkaJg8xPKJp6ZykiugV7FXPtD9GV7aMrfXwHW2zDpZcKy3G+YKSk6SJiYmqdFK00Omn0axWIMVvFR865AYzbBIoV6QaZ2Q7tQ3LetLewUBNu1OADXqbatiiK4BqhFSOJqEKqdQ0oDIGmtwajO9ZNK0UR33Fz/8AT7v/ABXf/kV08xv+lcM/4d3/AIaKp19ialWK7EcDKpa1B7ja964L4BbyRzy/F4+FF3naVbl1bXOS3T9WS6kI+skhzipCZzcIZYy9DM8q1WiU8E3JuiyYJ/TF74JTHq3bT+ApThf9DXn9ovf82uKXtY+tF05doLIW4TmZLsoUjhtIy8TKCFSylQOUxJEHcY7jvEaLKW7e2aU4XHAi4L6nSpziKEqQgIBXqd9NBE0LQrwzvoY4v/ROG/2nDv8AGTTXFf6btf8Agq/9txVRu8WWu1trb7AC2ct3A5xyS59WWFAFHD7uaN5MeNTX/aRbl03dgMIW0kJS3xitKx9pmClZAUyHCJAMETrtQc4nLDP4Wzs7/SGK/vW3+BVGwS3cVhVxxnkt4eEEvBLee5WeGgrS2oqCUicqQSDz23ptb9tlIcddFtahT2XPF2vMShJSCpRag6RoEiPHek2GYzwLNyzLdu+06Nc7ym8pUhKVSlKTnSVJzaFJ5TzofpG+zlhnXRaPpKeCE2To2aKnRO4DPCc94RTG4YLN1id1BSlVlbqSsjulTabnMJ6gBufMVSu0vaU3SWwtLLQaBTmS4p+Q5lQo8IJSSEpBOUEkxHjTjHO2Vq5YG0YdU84ptDKlqacZGWAlxwl1I1KQrQTqR51ymts543pUVGyfUwphSE5ltrZyoCSS4UKT9noCZVtMGJnlV5ubc3qnn7B56zveG0m4tnEJSVhIUWkuJWklPxLAcTI8DFUFx+ChaHEhba0OIMggKbWFpkTqJSJHMTT136RFJU463aW6Lh1CW1XH1lS5CJyHhFsbFR0zeZMVLDkVbZbyMTbVIrGA5eNaxoPrFpAO4/2huAfGuscJX/iEKynL/JZTmg5c310GJ2mOVcN4oQUDOQEqRKklOcJSsFSkTpnABI8YrrGG9tbRlzju4yq4Z4JSLdbCEu8QrSQ5DTaSTlTlhSfvEzT4umRzLaCfotbH1vGDzN4fYKcj5lVVvtD/APaDX7lv/jiqn2f+kpdne3dw20HGrpxSyypeRQ761NkLAUAqFkHQz6UN2v7fm7tG7Ji3TaWyCO4HC6pWScicxSISCZ5mQNaraJ8Wds7Tf+Zwf+0L/wAm7SyzSP8AxO/1+oJj/wDoifyqgYl9Lpdcs3PqiU/VHC5H1ieJLKmonhDL8czrtFLLj6SXTin8otsoQeEllbJczpWgbjPlBBkJO2mXnXckdwZ0LFcWAtcZatbK4WgrvRcvl1gIS8pkBxYSpYVkCQkwAffSuCJTXRsb+k/i21wxbWbdt9bUtVw5xi8VlwBLhAKEwVJETy6Vz3SpzdlccWuzTLUak1Np1rRdKh5DjD0Smob5UGpsLWI3HvWXwT1HuKNErF7VzU+cEUOQnqPeskdR71zRyZIQKJbEigUx1oy2cHUe9JIZMgcbqPLRlzHUe4oPN4j3oIraLixcpRoW0rmPiAIEFQ2jUd4abHLBnlI3doBBLKFCCI7w+ICDM7iDB/rHwrKytJF9kS75En7JAkEQAkAFZASU92RGU6En4jGU61sb9Eq+xRqZEBMJzZEiMySdOGs7/wDqq2rKygKYnEm40YR9/kkfGSsHupA7qTlHIZREAZa1OIIEgsNyo7hKRlzEEZQUmAMqhHRWmUyTlZQOZiL9AWVcBsgqUrJCciRqkoSMuiQSCBsIEhUCNrO+CHEKyJ7gMZYSSQB3jIIk68vvGIMEZWUr6Gj2RXN8lZcVkA4hB3BjLuCSmddzlKdfDQyYziKXimG8kbDMCEjKBlTCRp3Z1k66RWVlTfSKL/QqVUKhXlZSoqQOoFBOtisrKdE5IFWitCmvaynJnkVkVlZXBPYrw17WVwDyK0NZWURWFWRrLivayiIDGvcte1lE48ipEVlZSsKN11BXtZSDn//Z 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Happy Tuesday!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 16, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



It was chilly here yesterday and today, chilly and rainy.  It looks like the sun might come out today.  Here's hoping since I have the day off!    Still a little overcast right now though.  We kind of needed some rain though, so that's good.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 16, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Here is your math question for your morning coffee:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 16, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > OMG!  I'm watching a History Channel show about the Hellfire caves in England.  Some of the photo shots look just like a place I repeatedly go to in my dreams.  Long, connected subterranean rooms.  In my dream I never come to an ending though.  Spooky stuff.
> ...


On this side of the pond "potholing" is what happens to roads when it freezes and thaws........


----------



## peach174 (Jun 16, 2015)

Morning


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 16, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



We have plenty of those around here!  Plowing in the winter makes the worse too!


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 16, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Here is your math question for your morning coffee:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm going with 108.  Except that you'd think that number would show beneath the car, being longer than the others.....but that's just nitpicking.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 16, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Here is your math question for your morning coffee:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


87


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 16, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Really?  When Hombre had his sleep study he spent one night at the clinic--they rigged him up with a bunch of monitors that measured how many times he awakened or almost awakened as well as vital signs.  During that one night they determined that he awakened hundreds of times--not enough that he was conscious of most of these awakenings but they were sufficient so that he wasn't really sleeping.  That one night was enough for them to assign him a CPAP machine that corrected the apnia so that he got a full night's sleep--he woke up rested, more pain free, needed to urinate much less frequently during the night--corrected all kinds of stuff.

Blessedly he no longer got sleepy during the day--something that was beginning to frighten us both--and had much more energy and mental sharpness and apparently there is much less stress on vital organs.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 16, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Here is your math question for your morning coffee:
> ...


It would look like this in the picture:


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 16, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Here is your math question for your morning coffee:
> ...



Ding ding ding.  Correct.  I got it too after studying it a bit.  I don't know if that means we have 6-year-old mentality though.     I think the lesson learned is that adults tend to be too analytical about some things and therefore make things more difficult than they have to be.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 16, 2015)

Analysis leads one to see that parking space numbers would be written so someone approaching the space could view them.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 16, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Here is your math question for your morning coffee:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How can anyone make any sense of this?


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 16, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Why in the heck is it 87?  I see no method to this madness.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 16, 2015)

And this one isn't so much a math problem as one of those inexplicable mysteries:


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 16, 2015)

And from Ellen Goodman, a columnist I read now and then, we have our philosophical concept to ponder today:


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 16, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> View attachment 42619



Ohhhh.  I see now.  We are looking at the numbers upside down.  Wow.  I must be pretty stupid, seriously.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Right.  as Ernie showed us in subsequent posts--we are seeing the figure upside down.  Turn it right side up and you easily see the numbers in sequence.   Apparently the six-year-old brain just automatically does that.  The adult brain has to work at it a bit harder.  And no, that doesn't make you at all stupid.  Just fits you right in with all the rest of us.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 16, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Work harder?  I had no idea at all.    Didn't even occur to me that the numbers were upside down.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 16, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Maybe it's just me, but I am highly skeptical that many 6 year olds would have gotten the answer to that either.  I would definitely like to see some evidence of that!


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 16, 2015)

So depending on which weather website I look at, it is either currently 90 and feels like 96, 90 and feels like 106, or 97 and feels like 108.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 16, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> So depending on which weather website I look at, it is either currently 90 and feels like 96, 90 and feels like 106, or 97 and feels like 108.



Well Montrovant, I also have observed that particular phenomenon.  The person who looks at only one website knows what the weather is supposed to be that day.  If you look at more than one, you can't be sure. 

(It's sort of like the man who has one watch always knows what time it is.  But if you have multiple clocks and watches, you are never sure. )


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Well I don't have the scientific evidence, but I don't doubt that adults make such things harder than they have to be.  We really often aren't smarter than a fifth grader.  

It's kind of like this one.  Many adults confronted with this old riddle for the first time don't pick up on it quickly either, but most kids do:

Which way is the school bus going?  A or B?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 16, 2015)

And in the 'filler' category during a lull in the conversation, I will share this.  Those of you on Facebook will get it.

I am blessed with many Facebook friends and always feel good when somebody accepts my friendship request or asks me to be their friend.

Presently, I am trying to make friends outside of Facebook while applying the same principles.

Therefore every day, I go down on the street and tell passers by what I have eaten, how I feel, what I have done the night before, and what I will do after. I give... them pictures of my wife, my kids, my dog and me fishing and spending time in my boat.  And show them where I am at any given moment.

I also listen to their conversations and I tell them I love them.

And it works :

I already have 3 persons following me; two police officers and a psychiatrist!​


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 16, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I'd be interested in following that process, if you don't mind sharing.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 16, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > OMG!  I'm watching a History Channel show about the Hellfire caves in England.  Some of the photo shots look just like a place I repeatedly go to in my dreams.  Long, connected subterranean rooms.  In my dream I never come to an ending though.  Spooky stuff.
> ...


My good fortune is that this is one of my lucid dream sequences and I can wake myself up if it gets too intense.  I can also put myself back into the dream if my sleep is briefly interrupted.  I don't know whether I'd want to go into something like this tunnel for real.
I just looked up the Mendip Hills, how beautiful!  If I were still inclined to travel, that might be quite the interesting trip.  Lots of ancient ruins to explore, no need to go underground unless one was so inclined.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


We could use some chilly and rainy here, certainly.  Last night's weather prognostication called for dry thunderstorms, lots of wind but no rain.  Yeah, that's just what we need.  With a second big fire on the Kenai taking out homes and livelihoods now, too.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Here is your math question for your morning coffee:
> ...


Hint:  you're reading it upside down.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 16, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I have also been blessed with an ability to--usually--know when I am dreaming and can wake myself up if things get too unpleasant.  I also have been able to re-enter an interrupted dream sequence, but can't always do that successfully.

I read one theory that all dreams are actually out of body experiences which can explain those weird coincidences in which a dream coincides with a subsequent real life experience.  I'm not at all ready to accept that theory, but am really open to there being more to our dreams than we sometimes attribute to them.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


And then comes our second season, road "construction", during which all but one lane passing through downtown Anchorage is closed so they can repair potholes, and every single street running parallel is also "under construction".  That means any alternate route is also blockaded to some extent.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 16, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


I believe our dreams have significant meaning.  The problem I have with interpretations of dreams is that interpretations must necessarily come from someone's experience.  All of us are unique in our experiences.  While we may have some in common with others, no one has the exact same catalog of experiences to draw on for dream interpretation.  Almost anyone can master lucid dreaming, whether they would want to is another question.
Astral projection is something else I've experimented with.  Again, takes practice and care.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 42619
> ...


You just need more coffee...understandable.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 16, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Errr  . . . I don't think I make it harder.  I just had no clue.  No clue at all.  

I have no idea . . . but I cheated and it's traveling to the left because the door is not visible which would be on the right.  If I hadn't have cheated, I would have not known the answer.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 16, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Things like this are just not one of my strengths.  I've never been good at these types of things.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 16, 2015)

They posted an updated map of the fire near my place.  Seems it's moving south and west, for now.  It did incur parts of Willow proper and people have lost homes, shops, outbuildings, but no human casualties.  The fire moving west is a good thing because there's a river not far in that direction which should act as a natural barrier to the fire.  It's a wide, braided river, so it may stop the fire.  The eastern boundary of the fire hasn't changed significantly, so there are a few miles between it and my place.  They still aren't allowing anyone into the evacuation area, though.  Everyone out, no one in...guess I'll just have to bide my time and be patient, hoping for the best.  Otherwise, they are still saying the fire is 0% contained.  Effort is being put into protecting and saving structures.  The community has pulled together and it is heartening to see all the help being rendered by all the people out there.  I'd like to get out and help, too.  Best I can do is drop off stuff at some of the collection points.  I'll be off later today...


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 16, 2015)

It's like Chess.  One problem at a time  -- I can no think eve 3 moves ahead much less 10 and all the different combinations of possibilities... ACK!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 16, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> They posted an updated map of the fire near my place.  Seems it's moving south and west, for now.  It did incur parts of Willow proper and people have lost homes, shops, outbuildings, but no human casualties.  The fire moving west is a good thing because there's a river not far in that direction which should act as a natural barrier to the fire.  It's a wide, braided river, so it may stop the fire.  The eastern boundary of the fire hasn't changed significantly, so there are a few miles between it and my place.  They still aren't allowing anyone into the evacuation area, though.  Everyone out, no one in...guess I'll just have to bide my time and be patient, hoping for the best.  Otherwise, they are still saying the fire is 0% contained.  Effort is being put into protecting and saving structures.  The community has pulled together and it is heartening to see all the help being rendered by all the people out there.  I'd like to get out and help, too.  Best I can do is drop off stuff at some of the collection points.  I'll be off later today...



Good luck to you and your community.  I hope it works out well.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 16, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> It's like Chess.  One problem at a time  -- I can no think eve 3 moves ahead much less 10 and all the different combinations of possibilities... ACK!



Hi Bonzi.  I enjoy a game of chess now and then too.  Welcome to the Coffee Shop--we're happy you found us.  Be sure to glance over the OP to get the gist of what we're all about in here, and then join the family.  You get extra points if you have a good giggle.  

Your first timer's complimentary beverage:


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 16, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Most likely they'll fit me with a CPAP after the first study, then do one or two more to to determine baseline and effectiveness.  The rest are consults to discuss the results and determine if I need anything else like another sinus roter-rooter job.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



But you see, you're in very good company.  Adults almost always scour the image looking for that subtle clue that will give them the answer. Kids aren't bothered by all that analysis.  They just see that there is no door on the side of the bus they see, so they just automatically know which way the bus is going.

It's like the truck with a load an inch too tall to clear the overpass and got stuck.  Adults approach the problem scientifically with all kinds of engineering concepts to solve it.  A kid doesn't think about all that stuff and the solution becomes immediately to mind:  let some of the air out of the tires.


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 16, 2015)

Unclouded thinking.  

It is possible with adults, but, over time, we talk to others and we start to doubt ourselves....


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 16, 2015)

Hey Save.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 16, 2015)

Okay, I've got to get away from this desk and computer and get some necessary chores done.  I don't wanna though. . . .WHINE!!!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 16, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay, I've got to get away from this desk and computer and get some necessary chores done.  I don't wanna though. . . .WHINE!!!!


Been doing that on and off all morning, still looks like I'm accomplished nothing........


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I saw it as upside down in a few seconds. The numbers, logically would be painted so they can be seen driving in to the lot.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 16, 2015)

Like I said, I didn't even think of that.


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 16, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay, I've got to get away from this desk and computer and get some necessary chores done.  I don't wanna though. . . .WHINE!!!!


 
or.. WINE!!!


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 16, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I've got to get away from this desk and computer and get some necessary chores done.  I don't wanna though. . . .WHINE!!!!
> ...


 
job? we don't need no stinkin jobs!!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 16, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Job?  Nope, still unpacking, putting stuff away, sorting what goes to charity and cleaning, of course it doesn't help when the wife's a slob, hell she even leaves the toilet seat down!! 
Damn women!!!  They think keeping a neat clean house is easy not to mention wanting dinner on the table when they come home from work!  Well tonight I'm gonna have a headache........


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 16, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


 
I need a man like you... I work from home, the worse of all possible scenarios!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 16, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


I'm still waiting on my disability approval, any day now, the wife works so it's role reversal.  We have a running joke about it. 
The problem right now with everything I have to do is my feet are swelling up like balloons, all day long and I don't sleep worth a damn so I'm exhausted all day long.  Finally the VA is doing something about it but it makes getting a lot of things accomplished challenging at best.   I work around the house for a while then have to sit down for a while, by mid-afternoon I'm ready to go to bed but if I do I sleep for up to 5 hours and wake up a complete irritated bear who won't fully wake up for another couple of hours.  On occasion I take "power naps" sitting in my office chair and even sitting here at the kitchen table in a very uncomfortable chair to sleep in.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 16, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I just saw it on the news.


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 16, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


 
A big "BOO" to all that!  I hope something can be done to get you better in all ways!!!!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 16, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



I work from home too.  What do you do?


----------



## Gracie (Jun 16, 2015)

So...um...which way was the bus going? I stared at it in a haze since I am starving to death and couldn't figure it out.

Meanwhile..I'm gonna go fix myself a scrambled egg . AND A PIECE OF BACON DAMMIT. If I pay for it later, so be it. I'M HONGRY!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 16, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Does that mean I'll grow my hair back?  On my head, not in/on the ears.........  Lose 50 pounds shrink my prostate back to normal?  
That would be cool.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 16, 2015)

Pretty sure I have this one down pat........


----------



## Gracie (Jun 16, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Yes. Yes. No. Maybe. Yes. I'll pray on while cooking my breakfast.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 16, 2015)

Gracie said:


> So...um...which way was the bus going? I stared at it in a haze since I am starving to death and couldn't figure it out.
> 
> Meanwhile..I'm gonna go fix myself a scrambled egg . AND A PIECE OF BACON DAMMIT. If I pay for it later, so be it. I'M HONGRY!



It was going left because the door (which would be on the right) wasn't visible.


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


 
Administrative work and reporting.  Since my supervisor travels all the time, there is no need for me to be in an office, I can do everything needed remotely by email and phone.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 16, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Interesting!  I do medical transcription.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 16, 2015)

Gracie said:


> So...um...which way was the bus going? I stared at it in a haze since I am starving to death and couldn't figure it out.
> 
> Meanwhile..I'm gonna go fix myself a scrambled egg . AND A PIECE OF BACON DAMMIT. If I pay for it later, so be it. I'M HONGRY!


Bacon and egg!  I could eat an egg, but the bacon's still out for me.  I've had some grilled asparagus and strawberries.  I'll eat one of my grilled turkey burgers when I get back from chores.  It's a pain sometimes to lose weight, and the dietary alterations to keep it off mean not eating things that used to taste so _good!_  But in the long run, those lifestyle changes pay off in big dividends.  I surely hope you can get your problem settled and can put some of the healthy good things back on your plate.
Tangentially, it's so freakin' hot here, I decided to dig out some shorts and the wife beaters.  Of course, the shorts are still from 40 lbs ago and I look like I favor the Jethro Bodine fashion school, having cinched these shorts up.  I don't have time, or inclination, to drive into town just to buy clothes.  At least I'll be somewhat comfortable doing chores.  I just hope I don't end up like a boiled lobster.  I do burn very easily.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 16, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > So...um...which way was the bus going? I stared at it in a haze since I am starving to death and couldn't figure it out.
> ...


Like I said before we're supposed to get triple digit temps later on this week, it's 90 now.
Just came back in from a short dip in the pool, whodathunk 83 degree water could be so cool.........  I'll go back in later when it's warmed up a little more.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 16, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > So...um...which way was the bus going? I stared at it in a haze since I am starving to death and couldn't figure it out.
> ...



No bacon?  Poor baby!


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Is it hard to determine what they are saying?  Back when I did data entry I once was given a tape to transcribe....I gave up almost immediately because I couldn't figure out what the person was saying right at the beginning.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



With a picture that vaguely drawn, I don't think deciding the door must be on the other side is actually a fair assumption.  Drawing it like that, the door might just have been left out.  

Besides, what if the bus is British?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 16, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I have enough with low- to mid-80s, although I've lived where triple digit temps were frequent during the summer, that doesn't mean I'd voluntarily live in such a place again.  At least you have the pool, that's a bonus.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


In my case, it's temporary.  When I start adding fats and oils back to my menu (in limited amounts), I'll definitely have bacon.  BLTs are one of my favorite meals.  Gracie may not be so fortunate.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 16, 2015)

If you guys like brain teasers, check out this show on GSN...it's really helped me to think outside the box.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 16, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



I did medical transcription, among other things, in a radiology department for a couple of years as a transition job.  With the machines we used, if you missed a word or phrase or needed to hear it again, we had a foot pedal that backed up the tape as far as we wanted.  It was tough though because me, a westerner, was taking dictation from a radiologist from Boston with a very strong Boston accent.  I had just about adjusted to that when we hired Dr. Raza from Iran and I had to adjust to a very strong Iranian accent.  I was backing up and relistening to those tapes a lot.  I was hired to manage a large agency just before Dr. Obando would have arrived from Brazil and I would have had to deal with Portuguese.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 16, 2015)

I had 2 scrambled eggs. No bacon. 1 hour later....well...never mind. But at least no stomach ache. I might try a slice of bacon tomorrow. Nuked. Fat cut off. I only eat oscar meye center cut anyway...and its thin, and shrinks to about 3 inches. Tomorrow will be test day.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


what does that entail? Reading blood test results? If so...mine are all in greek and I have no clue what any of it means.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 16, 2015)

I think I sorta lucked out with my docs. Gastro doc is from India..and so is my regular doc. So now they can confer together after I visit the gastro doc.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 16, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...





Gracie said:


> I had 2 scrambled eggs. No bacon. 1 hour later....well...never mind. But at least no stomach ache. I might try a slice of bacon tomorrow. Nuked. Fat cut off. I only eat oscar meye center cut anyway...and its thin, and shrinks to about 3 inches. Tomorrow will be test day.


Good luck with you bacon, Gracie.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Jun 16, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



We converted a school bus to sleep 6, put a platform on top, and would park it in the field in the center of the Talledega 500. I miss the Port-AA-A-Party.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 16, 2015)

Found a very interesting study about the population explosion and water in the southwest.  It's a long read and don't let the title fool anyone, "immigration" means any non-native person moving into any area.  
Population Immigration and the Drying of the American Southwest Center for Immigration Studies


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 16, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Found a very interesting study about the population explosion and water in the southwest.  It's a long read and don't let the title fool anyone, "immigration" means any non-native person moving into any area.
> Population Immigration and the Drying of the American Southwest Center for Immigration Studies


G'dang!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 17, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ernie,
Gracie,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Becki, R.D., and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.

Kartchner Caverns, SE Arizona






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.​


----------



## Gracie (Jun 17, 2015)

Night guys. Off to bed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 17, 2015)

Rise and shine everybody.  The coffee is hot, the donuts are fresh, and I'm up so everybody else is supposed to be up too.  It is definitely summer in Albuquerque, though accuweather suggests we might not quite make it into the 100's this week - Wunderground disagrees.  We'll see how it goes.

I do hate that it will likely be one of the hottest weekends of the summer when our house guests arrive on Friday.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 17, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Found a very interesting study about the population explosion and water in the southwest.  It's a long read and don't let the title fool anyone, "immigration" means any non-native person moving into any area.
> Population Immigration and the Drying of the American Southwest Center for Immigration Studies



The controversies continue to rage in our own histories about why the Anazazi abandoned their civilizations and such vanished.  But after the extreme drought we have suffered the last several years--it does seem there is a good chance it is finally breaking--the drought and lack of water theory sure seems the most plausible to me.  Water is something we all have to have and there is only so much to go around.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 17, 2015)

I have been missing Peach lately.  Anybody heard from her?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 17, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Found a very interesting study about the population explosion and water in the southwest.  It's a long read and don't let the title fool anyone, "immigration" means any non-native person moving into any area.
> ...


According to the article the last 100 years have been the wettest in the southwest since known recorded history, drought cycles are common here.  The real question is it sustainable given the population explosion in the last 100 years.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 17, 2015)

Anyone for skeet shooting?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 17, 2015)

After some deep soul-searching, much conversation, and chin scratching, Mrs. BBD and I have finally made a major decision.  We have decided to go to Montana for vacation this year.  That will be the next road trip for the RV.  Hope the bears don't get me!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 17, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> After some deep soul-searching, much conversation, and chin scratching, Mrs. BBD and I have finally made a major decision.  We have decided to go to Montana for vacation this year.  That will be the next road trip for the RV.  Hope the bears don't get me!



I doubt the Montana bears are any more ferocious than Illinois bears, BBD.  But why Montana?  Friends, relatives there?

I called up Montana tourist attractions and the very first one presented to me was the Montana State Prison.      But immediately following were some really beautiful lakes, mountainous areas, and other places that would be neat to visit and see.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 17, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> I have been missing Peach lately.  Anybody heard from her?


She posted in the Coffee Shop at 9:03 AM (MDT) yesterday.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 17, 2015)

Good morning, CS!
I slept a bit late this morning, must have needed the rest.  Checked the fire news, fortunately no significant spread of fire, little running and crowning.  They have 10 Type I  hotshot crews and 6 Type II teams on site and they are planning on containment actions today.  It's still hotter than the hubs of Hades, but I suppose proximity to a fire rather negates that effect.  There's another big, fast, destructive fire down in Sterling, on the Kenai Peninsula, too.  Sad, but they currently believe that both of these fires are man-made.  Stupid people doing stupid things...We were told this would be a bad fire season, so little snow and barely any precipitation this Spring/Summer so far. 
I'll be lurking a bit around the CS again today since I'll be monitoring the Borough FB page for news of the fire, too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 17, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I have been missing Peach lately.  Anybody heard from her?
> ...



Ah so she did.  I even responded to the post.  Oh well, I'll just chalk it up to another one of those senior moments and cross her off the list of people to worry about.  Still some others MIA that I wish would chime in though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 17, 2015)

Recently near Simla, Colorado.  It has been a wild weather year so far. . . .

With two funnels on the ground under it, it is deemed a shot of a lifetime.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 17, 2015)

Montana is gorgeous. Mr Gracie and I drove thru it years and years ago when we did a road trip from the valley here (bakersfield) up the coast, thru oregon and washington (loved Bremerton)), cut across to Calgary Canada, then came back down thru montana, utah, etc, over to the Rez to visit his family in Arizona, on to Laughlin Nevada, down thru LA then curved back up back to the valley.

When I went to Wyo to visit a friend, I fell in love with Jackson Hole Wyo. But my fav place in the world is Maui.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 17, 2015)

My fav snorkel spot








And a pic of me snorkeling, lol


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 17, 2015)

Now I have a paper-trained cat, apparently.  Because my very aged dachshund remains confined inside the house sometimes long hours, I keep wee-wee pads and newspaper on the bathroom floor for her.  She's good about using them, too.  But recently, one of my cats has abandoned the cat boxes and now uses the papers in the bathroom.  Guess it's too much work to get into the box for a fat, lazy cat...


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 17, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> After some deep soul-searching, much conversation, and chin scratching, Mrs. BBD and I have finally made a major decision.  We have decided to go to Montana for vacation this year.  That will be the next road trip for the RV.  Hope the bears don't get me!




Love Montana.  If you're in the eastern end of the State you gotta go to Little Bighorn.  Very cool.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 17, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Now I have a paper-trained cat, apparently.  Because my very aged dachshund remains confined inside the house sometimes long hours, I keep wee-wee pads and newspaper on the bathroom floor for her.  She's good about using them, too.  But recently, one of my cats has abandoned the cat boxes and now uses the papers in the bathroom.  Guess it's too much work to get into the box for a fat, lazy cat...


Cats are very territorial........


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 17, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Now I have a paper-trained cat, apparently.  Because my very aged dachshund remains confined inside the house sometimes long hours, I keep wee-wee pads and newspaper on the bathroom floor for her.  She's good about using them, too.  But recently, one of my cats has abandoned the cat boxes and now uses the papers in the bathroom.  Guess it's too much work to get into the box for a fat, lazy cat...
> ...


But she'll share papers with the dog?  At least she's not using the furniture.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 17, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > After some deep soul-searching, much conversation, and chin scratching, Mrs. BBD and I have finally made a major decision.  We have decided to go to Montana for vacation this year.  That will be the next road trip for the RV.  Hope the bears don't get me!
> ...


Then I will live in Montana, and I will marry a round American woman and raise rabbits and she will cook them for me. And I will have a pickup truck, or a  possibly even a recreational vehicle, and drive from state to state. Do they let you do that?
Well, then, in winter I will live in Arizona. Actually, I think I will need two wives.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 17, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


It's "marking" the territory, if the dog pissed on the carpet or the furniture then the cat would also (at the same spot) to "mark" it's territory.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 17, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Good thing the dog's paper trained, then!  I've had cats absolutely ruin my stuff with marking behavior.  Funniest thing is when they decide to "mark" sleepover guests' clothing or shoes.  Folks who get the cat seal of disapproval usually don't get a subsequent invite.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 17, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Hmmm.  There has to be an appropriate response to this.  I'll get back to you.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 17, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


A better question is, what movie is it from.........?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 17, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Oh okay.  I was not quick on the uptake on that was I.  And I just took an on line IQ quiz and found out I have an 180 IQ too.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 17, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




I would have guessed at least 180.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 17, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Of course.  You would have thought I wouldn't have needed to work so hard to get passing grades in highschool and college wouldn't you or those courses I pretty well bluffed myself through.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 17, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Hunt For Red October.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 17, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


And the Kewpie award goes to........


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 17, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I've seen the movie and read the book bunches of times each.  The movie has actually been on here multiple times in the past month or so; although I wasn't watching it, since we have a big TV and you can watch it from the kitchen, I did see some of the movie as I got food and washed dishes.  

The only Clancy movie that was really any good, sadly.  I still can't forgive whoever cast Willem Defoe as Mr. Clark.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 17, 2015)

Hunt for Red October is an awesome movie.
If you agree, give me just one ping, Vasili.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 17, 2015)

Meanwhile...I have my garden plants in pots, listed on craigslist. Once they are gone, I plan to have a fake flower garden. Year round flowers!


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 17, 2015)

Hello from tomorrow; I am up at five am Thursday because I cannot sleep. I have been awake since 3.30 am and gave up trying to sleep. I checked my twitter account and saw that the Islamic state are now strapping bombs onto cats and training them as suicide bombers. I am following an Islamic state account, and one is following me.
I am a bit scared to say anything to them as they are homicidal maniacs.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 17, 2015)

That kind of crap is on twitter??? Glad I just follow normal people with pretty pics, lol.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 18, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Hello from tomorrow; I am up at five am Thursday because I cannot sleep. I have been awake since 3.30 am and gave up trying to sleep. I checked my twitter account and saw that the Islamic state are now strapping bombs onto cats and training them as suicide bombers. I am following an Islamic state account, and one is following me.
> I am a bit scared to say anything to them as they are homicidal maniacs.



While I can appreciate why this would be upsetting--it is to me too--we're wading a bit too deep into sociopolitical stuff with this Daschal.  So I'm sorry you couldn't sleep but let's make a different thread to discuss this outside of the Coffee Shop.

And now I hope I can sleep tonight.  I really need to be able to do that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 18, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ernie,
Gracie,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Becki, R.D., Spoonman, and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 18, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Don't eat the bunnies!  You'll be sorry!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 18, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



The last one I took was a 140 or a 147 (something like that).  I don't really put too much stock in those tests though!  I suppose some are better than others, but I don't really know how reliable they are.  Someone told me that they are not reliable because a real IQ test covers more material.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 18, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Recently near Simla, Colorado.  It has been a wild weather year so far. . . .
> 
> With two funnels on the ground under it, it is deemed a shot of a lifetime.



Cool!  I used to watch a show about people who chased tornadoes.  They are NUTS!    Everyone else is running away from the storm, and they are running to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 18, 2015)

Gracie said:


> My fav snorkel spot
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome pics!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 18, 2015)

Gracie said:


> My fav snorkel spot
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should post that one of you in the member's pictures thread.  I like that one!  It's pretty neat!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 18, 2015)

Happy Thursday!!  

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 18, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


That's okay, I don't even like rabbit.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 18, 2015)

Buggys Bunny is sad...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 18, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I put zero stock in them.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 18, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Buggys Bunny is sad...


Truewy.  Hahahahahaha.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 18, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Recently near Simla, Colorado.  It has been a wild weather year so far. . . .
> ...



Those who thrill to the power of nature though can't resist the challenge of getting that one great shot or that spectacular video of the tornado.  And even the pros like Reed Timmer have dozens, maybe hundreds of misses before they get a really good photo.  And one like this--never happens for most.

I had a crippling fear of storms when I was young but nevertheless had a compulsive fascination with them.   And though I have a great respect for them, I am no longer terrified every time the lightning flashes or the wind picks up in a thunder storm.  I think if I was younger and still more physically fit I would love being a storm chaser.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 18, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Impossible!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 18, 2015)

So, I'm sitting out in thee gazebo and there's a Christmas cactus on the table in front of me. I glanced at it and saw something odd.
We've all seen spider webs, but have you ever seen one about 3/8" in diameter?


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 18, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I don't put much stock in any of them.  Everyone has their own strengths and weaknesses.  I'm sure the math part of any IQ test would lower my grade.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 18, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Buggys Bunny is sad...
> ...



Don't anger the rabbit or else!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 18, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I like storms too, but from WAY over there or on TV!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 18, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> So, I'm sitting out in thee gazebo and there's a Christmas cactus on the table in front of me. I glanced at it and saw something odd.
> We've all seen spider webs, but have you ever seen one about 3/8" in diameter?View attachment 42742


Yup, that's a tiny one........


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 18, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Well, I  do like to go to bed to the sounds of a thunderstorm and not worry about it.  Tornadoes and damaging hail are so rare that we don't even really think about them here.  We don't have earthquakes or hurricanes or volcanos or any other violent issues with nature.  And sometimes it gets a bit boring.

Even though you hate the damage and you don't want to die, there is a an adrenalin rush when you take immediate emergency shelter during a tornado warning that is simply indescribable.  I think the human psyche seeks out some adventure and thrills which explains our willingness to go on the huge roller coaster or go down the sky high water slide or whatever.  Tornadoes affect some people like that.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 18, 2015)

That was weird.  Been getting calls on my home number (the phone is in the back room so I never hear it) from the New Mexico VA, try calling back and can't get through.  Finally received a letter today telling me they want to make an Audiology appt in Albuquerque.......  Call the Audiology department twice and leave a message, so far no call back.....  Call the NM appointment line, they can't get through either.......  
Call the EL Paso appt line and make sure the order didn't come from my current PCP....... nope, leave message for current PCP - request for audiology consult in El Paso......


----------



## Gracie (Jun 18, 2015)

Inlaws are coming again this weekend. Mr Gracie's sister is dying so they are all converging to her house to give last respects. When they leave there...2 are coming here for a night, then heading back up north. Double whammy of houseguests two weeks in a row. I hope my health continues as it has been (semi normal) cuz being sick with them here is not going to be fun for me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 18, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Inlaws are coming again this weekend. Mr Gracie's sister is dying so they are all converging to her house to give last respects. When they leave there...2 are coming here for a night, then heading back up north. Double whammy of houseguests two weeks in a row. I hope my health continues as it has been (semi normal) cuz being sick with them here is not going to be fun for me.



I hear that.  I am really feeling the pressure of getting ready for our house guests who arrive tomorrow.  Hombre and I just got home and unloaded $226 of groceries and still didn't get everything we need.   And I still don't have the two back bedrooms company ready and I'm pretty well wiped out.  But I'm sure I'll get my second wind shortly.  I better.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 18, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Inlaws are coming again this weekend. Mr Gracie's sister is dying so they are all converging to her house to give last respects. When they leave there...2 are coming here for a night, then heading back up north. Double whammy of houseguests two weeks in a row. I hope my health continues as it has been (semi normal) cuz being sick with them here is not going to be fun for me.


Best of luck and best wishes that all goes well for you, Gracie.  Count yourself fortunate that you are not in the same boat as you SIL.  Enjoy family while you still can.  Luvs ya!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 18, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Inlaws are coming again this weekend. Mr Gracie's sister is dying so they are all converging to her house to give last respects. When they leave there...2 are coming here for a night, then heading back up north. Double whammy of houseguests two weeks in a row. I hope my health continues as it has been (semi normal) cuz being sick with them here is not going to be fun for me.
> ...


Aww, Foxy, company should be a joy.  Perhaps they'll forgive a few things not 100% in order?  Or maybe they'll offer to treat you and Hombre to dinner "out"?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 18, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Oh we, as a group, have already planned for some 'away' meals and I suspect our guests will at least attempt to pick up the tab.  These are very old and dear friends who are coming--one couple coming home from California on the way home to Kansas and the other coming from Kansas just so we can all be together.  Really looking forward to it, but as a matter of pride I do want things to be nice for them.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 18, 2015)

I haave at least 8 coming for the Fourth. It will be great to see the grand kids, but with Mrs. Ernie's health problems, I'm afraid it will be just about all on me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 18, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> I haave at least 8 coming for the Fourth. It will be great to see the grand kids, but with Mrs. Ernie's health problems, I'm afraid it will be just about all on me.



I hear that too.   It's the weird mix of anticipating being with loved ones coupled with the stress of having the responsibility to prepare, entertain, and all that.  I have planned meals to be as little labor intensive as possible but I still have to dust and vacuum and make sure clean linens are on the beds and that everybody's dietary needs are accommodated, etc. etc. etc.  One is allergic to everything, one can't have fried foods, another avoids nuts, and on it goes.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 18, 2015)

I have 2 vegans in the mix. Thankfully no one is allergic to dogs.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 18, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ernie,
Gracie,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Becki, R.D., Spoonman and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 19, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Thanks GW. Things are going okay. Parents are in Queensland for the week so I get the house to myself and its awesome. I love being able to relax and do my own thing.

Met up with a friend of mine that I have known online for four years, but have never met in person. He was going to a job interview and was just down the road from me so I went down to meet him. I met his wife and his two youngest daughters, who are just adorable! It was great to finally meet him in person. We shall have to catch up again!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 19, 2015)

Ah I see Noomi dropped by in the late evening yesterday, which of course was her Friday and our tomorrow.   Glad to hear that things are at least okay for you.

And good morning everybody.  I'm up.  Not happy about it, but I'm up.  But Hombre just announced that the coffee is ready so I should achieve an attitude adjustment shortly.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Yah, I understand.  I like to make sure my visitors are always well taken care of.  Enjoy your friends.   Good friends are a treasure to be cherished.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 19, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> I haave at least 8 coming for the Fourth. It will be great to see the grand kids, but with Mrs. Ernie's health problems, I'm afraid it will be just about all on me.


You seem a capable type.   I hope Mrs Ernie will be able to enjoy herself.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 19, 2015)

Noomi said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


I've met a few of my online friends in person.  It was always a hoot to find out whether they were like their online peronae, most were, and if they looked like you pictured them. 
Good to read you're doing better.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> I haave at least 8 coming for the Fourth. It will be great to see the grand kids, but with Mrs. Ernie's health problems, I'm afraid it will be just about all on me.



You can do it, Ernie!  I have faith in your host with the most abilities!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2015)

Happy Friday, coffee shoppers!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ah I see Noomi dropped by in the late evening yesterday, which of course was her Friday and our tomorrow.   Glad to hear that things are at least okay for you.
> 
> And good morning everybody.  I'm up.  Not happy about it, but I'm up.  But Hombre just announced that the coffee is ready so I should achieve an attitude adjustment shortly.


Good morning! Enjoy that first cup of joe.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Happy Friday, coffee shoppers!


G'morning,  Chris.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Friday, coffee shoppers!
> ...



Good morning to you!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 19, 2015)

So we just heard from the house guests--one group spent the night in Flagstaff and is just now getting around--that would be roughly six hours west of us.  The other spent the night in Guymon OK  which would be roughly six hours northeast of us. But coffee has kicked in and I need to get my rear in gear now.   Ya'll hold the fort while I make one more bed and do a bit of vacuuming and dusting.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 19, 2015)

Holy cow!  It's already in the mid- 60s and it's only 6: 30!  Weather prognosticators claim we've broken a couple of records for high temperatures this week. I think I'll play in a sprinkler today.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I haave at least 8 coming for the Fourth. It will be great to see the grand kids, but with Mrs. Ernie's health problems, I'm afraid it will be just about all on me.
> ...


I have staff at Doc's. I have just so much tolerance for small talk. I generally make sure everyone is comfortable and have the means to entertain themselves.
The little grandkids will get tractor rides and maybe even a motorcycle ride.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 19, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Holy cow!  It's already in the mid- 60s and it's only 6: 30!  Weather prognosticators claim we've broken a couple of records for high temperatures this week. I think I'll play in a sprinkler today.



In the mid 60's we're in sweatshirts and slacks plus maybe a wind breaker or light jacket.  Now the high 90's or even 100 that we'll get to all weekend here might merit a skip or two through the sprinkler.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 19, 2015)

Happy birthday me, I am 69 today. My sister took me for a nice lunch and brought me series 4 of the game of thrones.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 19, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Happy birthday me, I am 69 today. My sister took me for a nice lunch and brought me series 4 of the game of thrones.








HAPPY BIRTHDAY, DAJJAL!!!!



​


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 19, 2015)

Hey coffee dwellers.....Another selection for your musical enjoyment.  A very obscure Elton John song.  The guitar part is hard as hell.  If anyone else wants a shot at it....have fun.  

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Happy birthday me, I am 69 today. My sister took me for a nice lunch and brought me series 4 of the game of thrones.



Happy birthday!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 19, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Hey coffee dwellers.....Another selection for your musical enjoyment.  A very obscure Elton John song.  The guitar part is hard as hell.  If anyone else wants a shot at it....have fun.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone.



You are really good WQ.  You ought to go on The Voice or some competition like that.  And I can hear the chord exchanges on the guitar, so yeah, challenging.  Our son is a professional engineer to make a living but runs a music school for kids (80+ of them) on the side and, among other things, he teaches classical and contemporary guitar.  I play very marginally myself, but I know good when I hear it.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Hey coffee dwellers.....Another selection for your musical enjoyment.  A very obscure Elton John song.  The guitar part is hard as hell.  If anyone else wants a shot at it....have fun.
> ...




Thanks Foxy.  I'll be honest....I hate my voice.  Hate it.    But I am a pretty good guitar player.  I like interpreting difficult piano pieces on guitar because it's more of a challenge.  

I can pretty much sight read anything, which Sherry sees as some kind of magic trick.    She's a big Eagles fan and their songs are usually quite simple.  I'll say sure hon...what to do want to hear and just play it straight away.  "It shouldn't be that simple," she says.  

I play piano a little bit but I'm not great....I just mess around.  Thanks for the feedback.

Here's one more....very simple....but I like the song.  Take care.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 19, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Happy birthday me, I am 69 today. My sister took me for a nice lunch and brought me series 4 of the game of thrones.



Have a great birthday Dajjal!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 19, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Grandkids are the best!  My granddaughters are now big enough to give themselves tractor rides, though...and maybe do some work at the same time.  I'll have to weld a roll bar on the tractor before they get to drive.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 19, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Happy birthday me, I am 69 today. My sister took me for a nice lunch and brought me series 4 of the game of thrones.


Happy Birthday You, too!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 19, 2015)

Here's an excerpt from the latest updates for the fire up near my place:

"Firefighters are making substantial progress on the Sockeye Fire, and several restrictions are being reduced today. Today firefighters will closely monitor fire lines and fire behavior as winds shift 180 degrees and begin coming from the south.
The fire did not grow significantly yesterday, although small isolated pockets of vegetation burned on the southwest flank of the fire, producing noticeable columns of smoke. The 7,066-acre fire is five percent contained. That containment figure refers to completed fire line. While firefighters are making excellent progress suppressing the fire and establishing lines, they are ensuring those lines are secure before considering them in the containment figure."

Looks like I'll get back up there Monday, when all restrictions will be lifted, providing they continue making good progress with their containment efforts.  Now, much attention is being directed to the Card Street Fire in Sterling.  Although it's eating up the acreage (over 12,000 by this morning), the wind is pushing it into an uninhabited wildland area.  Burns in areas like this are actually beneficial to the environment and usually create prime wildlife habitat.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 19, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



Amazing playing AND voice!!


----------



## Noomi (Jun 19, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Happy birthday me, I am 69 today. My sister took me for a nice lunch and brought me series 4 of the game of thrones.



Happy birthday mate!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 19, 2015)

House guests have arrived--lots of hugs--up dates--reminiscing and precious conversation for the last seven hours or so.  Everybody is getting tucked in for the night.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ernie,
Gracie,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Becki, R.D., and all the others who have been MIA lately.  We hope everyone is okay.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 20, 2015)

Thanks for all the birthday wishes. I can't believe I am so old. I am surprised my liver lasted so long as I was drunk for fifty years, but I have not had a drink of alcohol for three years now.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 20, 2015)

Morning Greetings!
Am I really the first one on this morning, and it's already 8:45 am here.  Not much going on, a slow night with only two flights for me.  I still have another hour on the clock, too.
Glad Foxy's company got in OK.  It's always fun to catch up with friends you may not have seen for a while. 
It's gotten much cooler and more comfortable here.  Overcast and some moisture in the air are definitely helping with the fire situation.  What we really need is a good toad-soaker to finish off the fire up my way.  They are closing the Emergency Operations Center this afternoon and the power company has issued guidelines for people who have lost power.  The fire down in Kenai has been mapped and looks like it burned about the same amount of real estate as our Willow fire did.  They only lost 11 structures, our area lost 26 homes.  We were told it was going to be a bad fire season...they were right so far.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 20, 2015)

Latest from Saranac Lake NY:
Corrections officers, State police and US Marshalls running lights and sirens in response to credible sighting of the 2 escapees.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 20, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Morning Greetings!
> Am I really the first one on this morning, and it's already 8:45 am here.  Not much going on, a slow night with only two flights for me.  I still have another hour on the clock, too.
> Glad Foxy's company got in OK.  It's always fun to catch up with friends you may not have seen for a while.
> It's gotten much cooler and more comfortable here.  Overcast and some moisture in the air are definitely helping with the fire situation.  What we really need is a good toad-soaker to finish off the fire up my way.  They are closing the Emergency Operations Center this afternoon and the power company has issued guidelines for people who have lost power.  The fire down in Kenai has been mapped and looks like it burned about the same amount of real estate as our Willow fire did.  They only lost 11 structures, our area lost 26 homes.  We were told it was going to be a bad fire season...they were right so far.


Any reports on your immediate area?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 20, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Morning Greetings!
> ...


Little fire growth, only small, local flare ups, but the wind has changed direction.  Still pretty good, so far.  The fire South (Kenai) is now top priority.  I'll be heading up to my place this weekend to check things out and do some work.  All it takes are some stupid people to get another conflagration ripping through the area.  I found a buddy who will go up and stay at my place (I have to work) over 4th of July.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 20, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Here's an excerpt from the latest updates for the fire up near my place:
> 
> "Firefighters are making substantial progress on the Sockeye Fire, and several restrictions are being reduced today. Today firefighters will closely monitor fire lines and fire behavior as winds shift 180 degrees and begin coming from the south.
> The fire did not grow significantly yesterday, although small isolated pockets of vegetation burned on the southwest flank of the fire, producing noticeable columns of smoke. The 7,066-acre fire is five percent contained. That containment figure refers to completed fire line. While firefighters are making excellent progress suppressing the fire and establishing lines, they are ensuring those lines are secure before considering them in the containment figure."
> ...



Best of luck!  Hopefully they can keep it contained.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jun 20, 2015)

I just got home from an 8 day fishing expedition/vacation. 

It's gonna take me another 8 to recover.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 20, 2015)

Hope  you had a great vacation Mr. H.  And I hope everybody in the Coffee Shop is having a good weekend.  We had a great day with our friends and look forward to tomorrow.

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ernie,
Gracie,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.







P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 21, 2015)

Was out most of the day yesterday, went for a drive with the wife eventually ending up in Deming, NM.  That's out in the middle of nowhere...... not to mention some of those people looked downright scary.........  Inbreeding?   The temps were in the low 100s and even the swamp coolers were having a hard time keeping it cool in the house, if they weren't on top of the roof they'd probably work better.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 21, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Was out most of the day yesterday, went for a drive with the wife eventually ending up in Deming, NM.  That's out in the middle of nowhere...... not to mention some of those people looked downright scary.........  Inbreeding?   The temps were in the low 100s and even the swamp coolers were having a hard time keeping it cool in the house, if they weren't on top of the roof they'd probably work better.


Hey, wait just a minute!  I used to have a buddy, a rancher, down in Deming.   Been hunting with him in the Sierra Huecho and Big Hachett mountains.  Some pretty tough riding.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 21, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Was out most of the day yesterday, went for a drive with the wife eventually ending up in Deming, NM.  That's out in the middle of nowhere...... not to mention some of those people looked downright scary.........  Inbreeding?   The temps were in the low 100s and even the swamp coolers were having a hard time keeping it cool in the house, if they weren't on top of the roof they'd probably work better.


Oh, eah, if you're interested in vintage aircraft, visit the War Eagles Museum in Santa Teresa, NM.  It makes a good day trip from El Paso.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 21, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Was out most of the day yesterday, went for a drive with the wife eventually ending up in Deming, NM.  That's out in the middle of nowhere...... not to mention some of those people looked downright scary.........  Inbreeding?   The temps were in the low 100s and even the swamp coolers were having a hard time keeping it cool in the house, if they weren't on top of the roof they'd probably work better.
> ...


The plan is to either move back to Colorado or New Mexico, El Paso doesn't seem to be working out all that well for us on many levels.  Unfortunately we're currently locked in a lease, if we weren't we'd be gone tomorrow.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 21, 2015)

I should rephrase some of that, the VA here is very proactive so I'm getting the care I need, that's a positive, The pool at the house is another positive as is the fact we have almost all the amenities we could want, the house is nice but really does need some work.  The cost of living is relatively cheap but some things you would think would be less expensive here are actually the same (nationwide) price or even more expensive.
The drivers are crazy, lots of dust hot (and it's not even really hot yet) the culture is one we're not accustomed to (as FF says, the land of manana) and it's extremely clannish down here, heck nepotism is rampant.  It's also a pain having to stop at Border Patrol Checkpoints whichever direction we go out of town, if we go far enough out of town.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 21, 2015)

Been going through office boxes, separating out that which goes and that which stays.  Earlier today found a small box filled with old duplicate checks, copies of the checks that were written, from 1997 to 2004.  Been shredding off and on all morning......... I know there's at least three medium sized boxes of files that I'll have to go through and purge also.  Before we left Virginia I was shredding old files for a week, I'm so glad that now most of my bills and other paperwork is done online not to mention I write maybe 1 or 2 checks every quarter.  Anything really important I back up and print out and save, cut my paper filing down by 8/10s.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 21, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Was out most of the day yesterday, went for a drive with the wife eventually ending up in Deming, NM.  That's out in the middle of nowhere...... not to mention some of those people looked downright scary.........  Inbreeding?   The temps were in the low 100s and even the swamp coolers were having a hard time keeping it cool in the house, if they weren't on top of the roof they'd probably work better.



Mrs. R isn't liking her job there?  I knew it would be a powerful culture shock for folks acclimated to Colorado and eastern metro areas. 

You should plan to return to Deming in August for the annual duck races--Deming has been famous for them for as long as I can remember.  And Deming used to have the best tasting water anywhere in the state, but we haven't been there for quite awhile now.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 21, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Was out most of the day yesterday, went for a drive with the wife eventually ending up in Deming, NM.  That's out in the middle of nowhere...... not to mention some of those people looked downright scary.........  Inbreeding?   The temps were in the low 100s and even the swamp coolers were having a hard time keeping it cool in the house, if they weren't on top of the roof they'd probably work better.
> ...


I doubt we'll go back to Deming unless we're stopping for a potty break on the way through.........

No, the job situation has gone from bad to worse, it honestly looks like someone(s) don't want her there and is trying to make life difficult to make her to make her quit and they're friends with the boss.  Her boss thought that the wife would simply come in, wave a magic wand and everything would be done....... doesn't work that way so there's a real problem there.
The wife can't get any cooperation from people she needs stuff from (hording information) and her boss is blaming the wife for it claiming the reason being the wife's bad attitude (which she was written up for simply on the say-so of two of the bosses cohorts).  She's ready to bolt!!  If I had my disability coming in she'd have quit already.
She's busy tossing out resumes left and right, when we get something in NM or Colorado if they won't let us out of the lease we'll just let them evict us.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 21, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



So sorry.  An unsolvable toxic work environment compelled me to leave the last job I had and that's why Hombre and I went into business for ourselves.  It just isn't worth it.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 21, 2015)

If you are in a rental situation and signed a lease, YOU can make THEM break it by not paying rent. Of course you will pay rent, I assume, but wait. Wait until they give you a 3 day notice to pay or quit the premises. Once they do that, THEY broke the lease....not you. Then pay the rent, give them 30 days notice, prorate yourself out. IF they try to stick you with the rest of the lease owed, you can show the 3 day pay or quit notice...issued by THEM, to the judge when they file a judgement against you. They won't be able to collect a dime, and you won't get an eviction on your rental history.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 21, 2015)

Meanwhile.....company left about 15 minutes ago. Funny how much one can be eager to see folks but then be eager for them to leave. We breathed a sigh of relief when they drove away and at the same time know we will miss them in a couple of days and wish they were back again. Oy.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 21, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Oh, Ringel! I'm sorry to see that things have taken a turn for the bad for your wife.  Especially after you guys relocated and were so hopeful.  I'll keep my good vibes coming your way, hopeful that something better turns up, or that your disability finally comes through.  Good luck to both of you!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 21, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I agree.  Unfortunately, the toxic environments I had to endure were in the military.  Escape is not so easy, so you learn to cope.  I have to admit that I was prey to clinical depression during the time I had to serve in that hell.  I'd be just fine, but as I got closer as I drove to work, I got headaches, stomach aches, and my attitude went to hell.  I usually ended up taking a "nap" after I got home that lasted until it was time to go to bed.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 21, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Well the disability lawyer called a few days ago.  Trying to get my case before a judge for approval due to SS violating their own rules (my case is in Colorado still).  One judge just went on vacation then is retiring and 2 other judges are going in for surgery leaving only a very few to handle the workload.  Transferring my case to Texas could take up to 18 months more but it could also take that long in Colorado now with the judge situation.  I swear, sometimes I think God is punishing me........ 
(Maybe I should never have claimed I feel like Job.......)


----------



## mdk (Jun 21, 2015)

I hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend! This is the 1st day in two weeks it hasn't rained so I spent some time in the yard/gardens pulling weeds. Not exactly my favorite chore but the beds looks so much better. Cheers!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 21, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Yeah, the stress level among both of us is high, snapping at one another all too often and she has the upset stomach, insomnia, depression, headaches, loss of energy, etc.  
She's considering going in tomorrow and giving them an ultimatum, let her do her job with appropriate help or fire her.  I told her to document everything (and she has been) so if she does quit she can claim a hostile work environment and still collect unemployment.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 21, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Good luck.  A shame shit like this happens to good people.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 21, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Meanwhile.....company left about 15 minutes ago. Funny how much one can be eager to see folks but then be eager for them to leave. We breathed a sigh of relief when they drove away and at the same time know we will miss them in a couple of days and wish they were back again. Oy.



Our company will be leaving in the morning--they're watching a John Wayne movie right now and I'm getting dinner started.  I won't feel any relief when they go--it has been so great having this time with such great friends--but I confess I will need to recoup some energy and rest up a bit.  But for now, life is good.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 21, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Both Hombre and I have been in that position as have both our kids.  Hombre's wasn't so much a toxic work environment--as a branch manager he WAS the boss--but a situation in which he was burned out and stressed out under ever increasing demands and expectations of the job imposed on him by others.  But life is just too short to spend every waking day dreading going to work and hating being there.  Few of us are lucky enough to have jobs we would do for nothing, but to have a job that is satisfying and pleasant and fun, at least most of the time-- is a real blessing.  I have had those too.  But then too all jobs have a sucky side that we just have to put up with now and then.

So anyway, you two remain on the list until you find a resolution that works.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 21, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Thanks.
The worst part is she can do the job, she knows it with her eyes closed and she wants to do the job but her boss and coworkers won't cooperate.  They have government imposed deadlines to meet, the person (trying) to do the job before (another friend of the boss who got promoted.......) didn't know what she was doing then grudgingly shared little of what she had done before moving to her new position.  Hopefully upper management will make some changes when they get nailed with a $50K fine........  Hell, her boss might be under the gun, know it's not going to happen and using the wife as a scape-goat.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 22, 2015)

I am confused, is it today, or yesterday? I cannot sleep again so I got up at 5.30 AM on Monday morning. It is now just coming up to 6AM. I think that means America is still on yesterday.
As for me I had a phone call from my landlords yesterday. They want to bring an electrician to inspect the wiring.
Firstly that means I have got to clean up the flat, and secondly I dread the possibility that the flat will have to be rewired. That means my having to move all my furniture and book cases around while they pull up the floorboards. It will be a nightmare. I am, to say the least of it, very cluttered up. Moving everything around will be chaos.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 22, 2015)

Ran the wife to work then over to Wally World for some much needed items, the pantry was getting low.  Was going to go by the service center for the wifes Prius, a check AC connection message had come on the center display last Saturday but decided to go home and make an appointment instead of waiting a couple of hours just to have them look at it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 22, 2015)

Good morning all.  We just hugged our friends goodbye and wished them safe travels and a pleasant journey home to Kansas.  The house seems errily empty and quiet.  But it will be good to kick back and relax for the day until the next wave hits next weekend.  Our daughter and son-in-law arrive the second week in July so we have a bit of a lull between waves.

And boy can I relate to Dajjal's predicament of having unexpected visitors when you aren't ready for them.  But sometimes we need that little extra push to get the stuff done we've been putting off for weeks.  And once it is done, it feels good.

We'll be pushing 100 today but then a cooling trend is predicted so that we'll drop into the low to mid 90's for the rest of the week and be back into the 80's by the weekend.  That is unusually cool for us during what is normally the hottest weeks of the summer.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 22, 2015)

Sitting here and all of a sudden Giz jumps up out of the chair he was sleeping in, runs and bounces off the back slider then tears around the house then jumps back in the chair and starts attacking the throw.......  Kittens are so much fun.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 22, 2015)

This is supposed to be our last 100+ degree day this week.... good.   Last night we went to bed the house was still "warm", woke up this morning and the house was still "warm".  Checked the air coming out of the swamp coolers, nice and cool then I realized what we had done.  All but one window on the other side of the house was closed, cracked open a few more and sure enough, the temp in the house started dropping rapidly.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 22, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> I am confused, is it today, or yesterday? I cannot sleep again so I got up at 5.30 AM on Monday morning. It is now just coming up to 6AM. I think that means America is still on yesterday.
> As for me I had a phone call from my landlords yesterday. They want to bring an electrician to inspect the wiring.
> Firstly that means I have got to clean up the flat, and secondly I dread the possibility that the flat will have to be rewired. That means my having to move all my furniture and book cases around while they pull up the floorboards. It will be a nightmare. I am, to say the least of it, very cluttered up. Moving everything around will be chaos.


Two things, once it's done, it shouldn't have to be done again in your lifetime; and there is the peace of mind of having safe wiring in your flat.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 22, 2015)

Made it up to Willow this afternoon.  Got the stuff unloaded, the cats and dog settled in and am now just kicked back, enjoying the peace and quiet and the wonderful smells of the woods.  I usually bring the little dog and at least my "old lady" cat.  The second cat is Sherman's favorite punching bag, so I'm trying to give her a stress-free break, too. 
This is the only place I put dog food out for the dog.  She usually eats cat food.  So who goes and eats the dog food?  Of course, one of the cats.
Temps here are a tolerable high-60's, low-70's range.  We've an overcast and a light wind.  I think I'll finally hang the wind chimes outside.  I have several wind chimes, love the sound of them.  My largest are almost as long as I am tall, and range down to tiny little tinklers.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 22, 2015)

My optimism tank is low.  Slow sales, too much rain, mosquitos and two coworkers are reducing my happy per day mileage.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 22, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> My optimism tank is low.  Slow sales, too much rain, mosquitos and two coworkers are reducing my happy per day mileage.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 22, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Sitting here and all of a sudden Giz jumps up out of the chair he was sleeping in, runs and bounces off the back slider then tears around the house then jumps back in the chair and starts attacking the throw.......  Kittens are so much fun.




It must have been one heck of dream that he had.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 22, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> This is supposed to be our last 100+ degree day this week.... good.   Last night we went to bed the house was still "warm", woke up this morning and the house was still "warm".  Checked the air coming out of the swamp coolers, nice and cool then I realized what we had done.  All but one window on the other side of the house was closed, cracked open a few more and sure enough, the temp in the house started dropping rapidly.



Happy to hear that you are getting cooler.
We are at 104 right now and it is suppose to be over a hundred everyday for the rest of the week.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 22, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> My optimism tank is low.  Slow sales, too much rain, mosquitos and two coworkers are reducing my happy per day mileage.



I was wondering how the new gig was going for you. Hoping this is just one of those yucky patches we all have now and then.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 22, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > This is supposed to be our last 100+ degree day this week.... good.   Last night we went to bed the house was still "warm", woke up this morning and the house was still "warm".  Checked the air coming out of the swamp coolers, nice and cool then I realized what we had done.  All but one window on the other side of the house was closed, cracked open a few more and sure enough, the temp in the house started dropping rapidly.
> ...


104?!!!  That sucks!  I cannot imagine 104 here.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 22, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > My optimism tank is low.  Slow sales, too much rain, mosquitos and two coworkers are reducing my happy per day mileage.
> ...



It was tough from the start as the prior manager didn't want anyone to know until the last thirty minutes of work.  He didn't want to deal with emotions from coworkers or himself.  As a result there was massive panic and confusion.  It was made worse by the owner not doing much beyond giving me the manager's office and a brief manager's meeting to announce the change.  Hopefully that is clarified in the next six weeks as I assume additional roles formally and some type of announcement is made.  Most likely my job will be dual used car and new car manger as well as assistant general manager.  Basically what I am doing already.  This will eliminate a competing manager's run at the assistant general's position.  Power struggles are stupid, I just want to get the job done and grow the business.

The other issue is one I have touched on before with a female coworker who claims to be a friend, but frequently does very hurtful and disloyal things.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 22, 2015)

The above is mostly whining, as the job itself is very interesting and challenging, which is a very good thing.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 22, 2015)

Was nice today...upper 70's. But then the fog rolled in. High 50's now.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 22, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> The above is mostly whining, as the job itself is very interesting and challenging, which is a very good thing.


Sometimes whining is as soothing as bitching.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 22, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> The above is mostly whining, as the job itself is very interesting and challenging, which is a very good thing.



This is your safe zone, so whine away.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 22, 2015)

The little one has had trouble with lice lately.  Of course, whenever I hear she has lice, my head immediately starts to itch.  It's been 3 or 4 times this year that she's had them, and it's difficult because she has 3 step sisters at her father's and I get the feeling we may be passing them back and forth between the houses.  Anyway, it's got me considering shaving my head.  That's a big deal for me, I haven't cut my hair in about 25 years, other than a couple of trims (and I do mean a couple, I think I've had my hair trimmed twice in that time).  Admittedly, my hair stopped growing longer years ago and has actually gotten shorter over time, but I don't have any real memories of what it is like to live without long hair.

I'm waiting until the little one gets back from her dad's to decide.  If she still has lice, I'm definitely going to let her shave my hair.  If not, I don't know; I worry that I could have them, but it's not easy to tell with my dark, thick hair, and it's a bit weird to ask my employer to check my head.    I also don't think I'll look good without hair, but that's only an issue for my self image, I don't really have a social life where it would matter.  

I suppose it would be more comfortable in the heat, at least....


----------



## peach174 (Jun 23, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I'm glad I don' live in Tucson or Phx.
Today Phx will get up to 113 and Tucson 109.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 23, 2015)

Morning!

http://www.dumpaday.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/funny-animals-118.jpg


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 23, 2015)

Lice require a complete program to eradicate, that is tough with two households.  Aren't you worried about that biker tattoo on your head Montrovant?


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 23, 2015)

[QUOTE="peach174, post: 11662142, member: 23262]

I'm glad I don' live in Tucson or Phx.
Today Phx will get up to 113 and Tucson 109.[/QUOTE]

I love a dry heat.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 23, 2015)

Retrieved an old car that is too expensive to repair.
Sent two drivers to pick up an auction car.
Had the dent repair guy check out three used cars that came in since last week.
Ordered rail guards and a bed liner for used truck.
Checked the auction for possible buys.
Scheduled an inspection for another used car.
Fixed a clerical error.

...its eleven o'clock...

...I'm bored....


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 23, 2015)

Hanging out at the Yota service center........  Talk about bored.......
I'm thinnin' the wife is going to have to get a "new" used vehicle soon, maybe another Prius but she likes the VW bug remake, not the new design but the design when they first reintroduced them.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 23, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Lice require a complete program to eradicate, that is tough with two households.  Aren't you worried about that biker tattoo on your head Montrovant?




The trick to getting rid of them with 2 homes is to clean everything at the same time or else it will continue spreading from home to home.
My girlfriend and her sister had to do the lice thing, so this is how they did it. The kids got it from their school.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 23, 2015)

Lice is indeed a problem once it gets into the community. Its kind of like bedbugs I guess--once they get into an area, they can move from room to room.   And it does require a dedicated eradication program.  We've never had either but hearing the stories of those who do, it can be a big deal.

Peach is describing weather that I have always associated with southern Arizona and is quite normal for this kind of year.  But humidity, while not really low, doesn't usually get above 50% so it isn't uncomfortable.  We on the other hand seem to have hit the maximum peak we expect for Albuquerque this time of year and will be entering a cooling down period--low to mid 90's the rest of the week and then back into the 80's by the weekend.  And that is uncommonly cool for us.  But I'm not complaining.

And boredom on the job.  I can't remember being bored on the job--impatient with the tedium of a boring task now and then, but I haven't had many jobs with any free time at all.  I tend to use such times to make more work for myself.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 23, 2015)

Oh, and good morning everybody.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 23, 2015)

* Elev 65 ft  30.40 °N,  87.67 °W  | Updated 1 sec ago *




Clear
96.9 °F
Feels Like  113 °F

N
1
Wind from ESE  
Gusts  2.0 mph




Expect occasional thunderstorms to begin at 12:45pm.



Today is forecast to be nearly the same temperature as yesterday.

Today
High *93* | Low *77* °F
 *60*% Chance of Precip. 

Yesterday
High *95.5* | Low *73* °F
Precip. *0* in 


Feels more like 126, but we'll accept what the weather man says
Tomorrow morning I have to be out of the house by 8:30 to get mama to USA in Mobile by 10 for her cath.

I do not do morning that well since I bought Doc's.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 23, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> * Elev 65 ft  30.40 °N,  87.67 °W  | Updated 1 sec ago *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Higher humidity does tend to make the heat 'hurt' more.  There were summers in Kansas when the temps would be over 100 with near 100% humidity and that was miserable.

But we have been in the far southern tip of Nevada at Laughlin one  summer when the temperature was registering 120 degrees.  And because they usually took the 'official' temperature on the water surface of the Colorado river so the tourists won't freak out, it was probably several degrees above that when we were on dry land.  You wouldn't think there is that much difference between 110 degrees and 120 degrees, but there is.  You get the feeling that if you go out into the sun, you will just simply die.

But do hope the cath goes quickly, uneventfully, and without much if any discomfort for Mrs. Ernie and that the results are the best to be hoped for.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 23, 2015)

By the way, several damaging tornadoes are reported for northern Illinois yesterday.  Need BBD to report in so we know he is okay.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 23, 2015)

Meh, we had one tornado about 70 miles from here and some straight line winds with tornado like results 30 miles away.  Not like its a hurricane.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 23, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Meh, we had one tornado about 70 miles from here and some straight line winds with tornado like results 30 miles away.  Not like its a hurricane.



That's close enough you were probably watching the sky though.  I love natural phenomena and have been watching that stuff since I was a kid, but I have a healthy respect for what nature can throw at us too.

I was just reading up on the what--six?--tornadoes that touched down in eastern Michigan yesterday.  Ya'll had a wild day.  We would have considered that an above-average day in Kansas or west Texas:
Multiple tornadoes touch down across eastern Michigan


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 23, 2015)

Yesterday when the high hit 104 I went for a swim, it was just plane hot outside!  Later in the evening after the sun went down I was out back, it was 91 degrees with a good stiff breeze..... felt wonderful.  
Got home about a half hour ago, they could find nothing wrong with the AC in the Prius, stopped and got lunch then went by Albertsons.  The house was warm even though the swamp coolers are running, opened the back slider and the house is cooling off very quickly.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 23, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Yesterday when the high hit 104 I went for a swim, it was just plane hot outside!  Later in the evening after the sun went down I was out back, it was 91 degrees with a good stiff breeze..... felt wonderful.
> Got home about a half hour ago, they could find nothing wrong with the AC in the Prius, stopped and got lunch then went by Albertsons.  The house was warm even though the swamp coolers are running, opened the back slider and the house is cooling off very quickly.



That's the thing with a swamp cooler.  We instinctively think if we close up the house, the cool air will stay inside, but it just doesn't work that way.  You have to have enough ways for the unit to push the warm air out and replace it with cool for it to be 100% effective.  Also if you don't let it push enough air out, the interior air gets more and more humid until you start having trouble with doors sticking and other evidence of high humidity.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 23, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday when the high hit 104 I went for a swim, it was just plane hot outside!  Later in the evening after the sun went down I was out back, it was 91 degrees with a good stiff breeze..... felt wonderful.
> ...


Yeah, I only had one window cracked plus the one in the maids room (now storage and litter room) with the outblowing fan in it.......  There's a reason the fan is on all the time and blowing out........ 
My dad had a 1600 sqft house and only one swamp cooler, all one needed to do was crack 2 windows upstairs and one downstairs to turn that house into a walk in refrigerator........


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 23, 2015)

peach174 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


YIKES!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 23, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Yesterday when the high hit 104 I went for a swim, it was just plane hot outside!  Later in the evening after the sun went down I was out back, it was 91 degrees with a good stiff breeze..... felt wonderful.
> Got home about a half hour ago, they could find nothing wrong with the AC in the Prius, stopped and got lunch then went by Albertsons.  The house was warm even though the swamp coolers are running, opened the back slider and the house is cooling off very quickly.



Do they make air conditioners in cars the way they used to?  All the talk about heat and everything made me think about the days I was driving most of the state in our little Mercury capri that we brought from Kansas--this was probably 1985 or 86 or 87 or somewhere during that period.  And when it was really really hot, the air conditioner would work so hard it would freeze up.

I was driving into Carlsbad one afternoon when the temperature on the bank clock registered 112 degrees - just as the air conditioner froze up.  The only way to unfreeze it quickly is to run the heater.  You cannot imagine what 112 degrees heat feels like when you're running the heater in your car.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 23, 2015)

Okay, I want one of these:


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 23, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday when the high hit 104 I went for a swim, it was just plane hot outside!  Later in the evening after the sun went down I was out back, it was 91 degrees with a good stiff breeze..... felt wonderful.
> ...


Nah, they've come a long way though AC in cars will take longer to cool and keep cool when temps hit 100 and above.  Yes I remember the old AC vehicle units freezing up and having to run the heater but that was in friends cars, none of my vehicles had AC until the 80s or as some people say, my AC was WD80, windows down and 80 mph........


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 23, 2015)

Still hoping Big Black Dog will check in--I don't think he was close to the storms yesterday and then again today, but they sure had a lot of them.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 23, 2015)

It's around 86 - 87 outside and breezy, opened the house up and we're comfortable.   By the time this summer is over with I'm gonna think 70 degrees is chilly........


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 23, 2015)

Well, we got a couple thunder storms this afternoon and it is down to 88 here.
Just to our west, they got golf ball sized hail and some 70 mph gusts. Just rain and some lightning here. The wife says we didn't even lose satellite reception.

Interesting story from Northern New York State.
Seems they are sure this time they have the escapees surrounded in their perimeter. There are over 1,000 Corrections Officers and State police guarding this perimeter.
Anyhow, some kid thought it would be fun to sneak past guards and then run out past them in a black hoodie. These guys are all on edge, more than a few still out there with broken bones and other trauma. They are wound kid of tight. My buddy Tom ended up chasing him down 9complete with an untreated broken foot) and tackling him. The kid has a broken leg for his troubles and came damned close to getting shot. IDIOTS!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 23, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday when the high hit 104 I went for a swim, it was just plane hot outside!  Later in the evening after the sun went down I was out back, it was 91 degrees with a good stiff breeze..... felt wonderful.
> ...


I can imagine it because I've been there. Bosses Honda back in Albuquerque ca 1995.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 24, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

 Harper (Save's granddaughter),
 Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
 TK, and TK's grandma,
 Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
 Sherry’s Mom,
 Becki and Becki’s hubby,
 Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
 The Ringels in difficult transition,
 Mrs. BBD's knee,
 Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
 Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
 GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
 Noomi!!!
 Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
 Nosmo's mom,
 Mrs. Ernie,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
 And all others we love and hold in concern.






P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 24, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Lice is indeed a problem once it gets into the community. Its kind of like bedbugs I guess--once they get into an area, they can move from room to room.   And it does require a dedicated eradication program.  We've never had either but hearing the stories of those who do, it can be a big deal.
> 
> Peach is describing weather that I have always associated with southern Arizona and is quite normal for this kind of year.  But humidity, while not really low, doesn't usually get above 50% so it isn't uncomfortable.  We on the other hand seem to have hit the maximum peak we expect for Albuquerque this time of year and will be entering a cooling down period--low to mid 90's the rest of the week and then back into the 80's by the weekend.  And that is uncommonly cool for us.  But I'm not complaining.
> 
> And boredom on the job.  I can't remember being bored on the job--impatient with the tedium of a boring task now and then, but I haven't had many jobs with any free time at all.  I tend to use such times to make more work for myself.



I had bedbugs from a second hand mattress. I got rid of the mattress but not the bugs. I never saw anything, or felt anything, but I would wake up with a line of holes up my legs. I searched for them and sprayed insecticide but did not stop them. Then finally I plastered up cracks in the doorframe and it stopped. They were obviously living in a crack  in the plaster and I sealed them up inside. They probably starved to death after a few months. Because they can live a long time between meals.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 24, 2015)

Well I had a visit from the electrician this morning and he found a lot wrong. I will have to have a lot of work done to comply with the wiring regulations. I am just hoping it does not mean rewiring the ring main as that will mean pulling up the floors, and that will mean moving bookcases, and tons of books. Not to mention having to move all my furniture and computing equipment.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 24, 2015)

Good morning Coffee Shop!
On our way to Mobile in about an hour. I'll bring the laptop, but don't know if I'll have an opportunity to check in.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 24, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Still hoping Big Black Dog will check in--I don't think he was close to the storms yesterday and then again today, but they sure had a lot of them.


Didn't he mention that he and Mrs BBD were taking the RV on a road trip....Montana was mentioned, I believe.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 24, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Lice is indeed a problem once it gets into the community. Its kind of like bedbugs I guess--once they get into an area, they can move from room to room.   And it does require a dedicated eradication program.  We've never had either but hearing the stories of those who do, it can be a big deal.
> ...


Put some diatomaceous earth in shallow dishes and place those under the legs of your bed.  Kills the critters pretty well.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 24, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Well I had a visit from the electrician this morning and he found a lot wrong. I will have to have a lot of work done to comply with the wiring regulations. I am just hoping it does not mean rewiring the ring main as that will mean pulling up the floors, and that will mean moving bookcases, and tons of books. Not to mention having to move all my furniture and computing equipment.


And lots of dust and dirt.  You will not believe what lives in the nooks and crannies that usually never see the light of day!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 24, 2015)

Good Morning, CS!
Up early so I can get some work done before it gets too hot to do anything.  70 feels like 100 when one is acclimated to the northern climate.  While I can well imagine what many of you are experiencing, that doesn't mean I would want to submit myself to those temperatures again.
Last report, there were over 200 fires burning statewide.  The community lost 55 homes here but the fire is listed as 95% contained and people are starting to recover from their losses.  The investigation of the source of our fire was finalized but authorities are only saying it was "human caused".  A resident on an adjacent property was interviewed and he said that there was a group of campers being careless with their fire and fireworks.
They have started moving fire fighting teams to other fires.  One on the Yukon river has forced the evacuation of all residents, about 200.  Many other fires are being allowed to burn out on their own, these are located in uninhabited expanses. 
Well, here's hoping for all to have a safe, happy day.  Bottoms up, the coffee cup!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 24, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> By the way, several damaging tornadoes are reported for northern Illinois yesterday.  Need BBD to report in so we know he is okay.



I'm alive and well.  There was six small tornadoes near my area a couple days ago.  Sterling took a big hit.  A mall and camp ground there was badly damaged.  Weather is supposed to be bad again later today.  Both Mrs BBD and I are doing well - just very busy these days with little time to post.  Thanks for the concerns though.  Yes, we're going to Montana for vacation but not until early August.  All is well so don't worry about us.  Busy trying to get Taco ready for his new act that will open in Vegas just as soon as I can find him a manager.  He will be another Elvis impersonator!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 24, 2015)

He opens the act with "Hound Dog", right?

Good to hear from you, Dawg.

Sitting.... Waiting... at USA Medical Center.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 24, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay, I want one of these:



Wait!  Put chalk on your hat first...


----------



## mdk (Jun 24, 2015)

Good morning! I hope the day finds everyone well. I've been a busy bee this morning. I went the gym, got my haircut, went to Home Depot for more mulch, placed the mulch, sprayed the weeds in the drive way, and got dinner made in the fridge. I am already exhausted. lol. Cheers!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 24, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> He opens the act with "Hound Dog", right?
> 
> Good to hear from you, Dawg.
> 
> Sitting.... Waiting... at USA Medical Center.


Good luck to the Mrs, Ernie.  All good vibes possible coming your way.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 24, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, several damaging tornadoes are reported for northern Illinois yesterday.  Need BBD to report in so we know he is okay.
> ...



There's no such thing as a "small" tornado when it is in your area.   Even a F1 can do a lot of damage.  But happy to hear you guys dodged the bullet again.  I wish we could join you in Montana.  And good luck to Taco in his new gig:


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 24, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Good morning Coffee Shop!
> On our way to Mobile in about an hour. I'll bring the laptop, but don't know if I'll have an opportunity to check in.



Heart and prayers are with you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 24, 2015)

And good morning everybody.  Where else in the world could you have a morning with discussions that include everything from tornados to vacations to yard work to bed bugs to forest fires to Elvis impersonators to keeping Ernie company at the hospital?  But always happy when folks check in.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 24, 2015)

So, we get here, and no one knows she is scheduled for the cardiac cath. As far as they know, she has been referred for assessment. 
So, they assess that she needs a cardiac cath at 8 AM tomorrow morning. I'm pretty much disgusted and although I didn't vent, I bet the temperature went up a few degrees from the steam exiting my collar.
So, we were about to be shuffled off for blood work and sent home when they find that the person on deck for a cath has a clotting problem and won't be done today.
Momma is in the cath lab now.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 24, 2015)

Looks like the midwest got hit again yesterday and the extreme weather moved east too--Massachusetts had a tornado warning yesterday and a lot of storm damage.  So hope ChrisL is okay and that she will be able to report in soon.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 24, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> So, we get here, and no one knows she is scheduled for the cardiac cath. As far as they know, she has been referred for assessment.
> So, they assess that she needs a cardiac cath at 8 AM tomorrow morning. I'm pretty much disgusted and although I didn't vent, I bet the temperature went up a few degrees from the steam exiting my collar.
> So, we were about to be shuffled off for blood work and sent home when they find that the person on deck for a cath has a clotting problem and won't be done today.
> Momma is in the cath lab now.



So sometimes things work out.  Whether it is or not, I always like to think of things like that as answered prayer.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 24, 2015)

The electrician came today and said I need a new fuse box with trip switches, but I don't trust them not to trip for no reason, and it could happen during a system update. That would undoubtedly cause corruption of windows.
So I have looked up uninterruptable powers supplies on the Internet and I am going to buy one.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 24, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> The electrician came today and said I need a new fuse box with trip switches, but I don't trust them not to trip for no reason, and it could happen during a system update. That would undoubtedly cause corruption of windows.
> So I have looked up uninterruptable powers supplies on the Internet and I am going to buy one.



We have battery backup on our surge protector systems and they seem to work pretty effectively.  Don't know how long they would keep things going and they don't always prevent the computer from turning itself off but at least we don't blow whatever element gets blown in the computer during a power surge.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 24, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > So, we get here, and no one knows she is scheduled for the cardiac cath. As far as they know, she has been referred for assessment.
> ...


Cath is done and I can go see her in a few and take her home tomorrow.
2 stints and no bypass needed at this time.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 24, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



And that too we can count as answered prayer or in response to all those positive vibes, Ernie.  And now I suggest that after you see her and let her know how much you love her, that you get some rest that I know you need.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 24, 2015)

Was running the wife around today, visiting clinics when we were leaving the last one to take her back to her office when the "Check AC connection" popped up on the center display and wouldn't let us turn on the AC for about 15 minutes.  Dropped her off and I'm back at the dealership.  Pretty sure it's the center display/computer that's going on the fritz due to other little things we've noticed.  Don't think that one will be cheap........


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 24, 2015)

Have been checking up on this, it seems there are some problems with the 2nd Generation Prius multi-function displays that Toyota knows about but refuses to admit there's a manufacturer defect.  It looks simple to replace and a refurbished unit only costs about $500, I've read where some people were quoted as much as $7000 to replace it!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 24, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Have been checking up on this, it seems there are some problems with the 2nd Generation Prius multi-function displays that Toyota knows about but refuses to admit there's a manufacturer defect.  It looks simple to replace and a refurbished unit only costs about $500, I've read where some people were quoted as much as $7000 to replace it!!!



Eeek.  Well at least you're onto the scam so I figure you'll get an honest deal out of it.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 24, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I'll rest when I'm dead. I've seen her and she is firmly ensconced in her room. I told them she will need a nicotine patch or they had better go out to the car and get their weapons...

I'm back at Docs. Max has the tables set up and all I have to do is set up chip stacks.
I'll have to be out of the house about 9:45 tomorrow morning to make my way back to pick her up.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi coffee shop!    I have some news on the job front.  I have an interviewed scheduled on Monday for a position as a medical records supervisory position at my local hospital!!!  I found the ad last night and sent in my resume, and they called me to schedule the interview today.  I'm expecting it to be a bit less money and maybe even less hours, but I've really wanted to get my foot in the door at this hospital for a long time.  I think that alone might be worth taking a little cut in pay.  Also, the experience this will give me and also the opportunity to work outside of my home, which will be a nice change of pace and scenery.  

Keeping my fingers crossed for Monday.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 24, 2015)

In other news, we had some tornado warnings last night!!  No tornado here though, thankfully.  I was wondering what I would do!  I have no basement.  I've never even seen a tornado, so I have really no idea what to do during a tornado.  Scary!!    They were actually saying on the emergency broadcasts to seek shelter NOW and don't wait to see the tornado and that people had seen funnel clouds!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 24, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Looks like the midwest got hit again yesterday and the extreme weather moved east too--Massachusetts had a tornado warning yesterday and a lot of storm damage.  So hope ChrisL is okay and that she will be able to report in soon.



Thank you for asking Foxy!   I'm fine. No tornadoes in my area thankfully, just warnings.  I found those to be a little frightening though.  I have zero experience with tornadoes.


----------



## mdk (Jun 24, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Hi coffee shop!    I have some news on the job front.  I have an interviewed scheduled on Monday for a position as a medical records supervisory position at my local hospital!!!  I found the ad last night and sent in my resume, and they called me to schedule the interview today.  I'm expecting it to be a bit less money and maybe even less hours, but I've really wanted to get my foot in the door at this hospital for a long time.  I think that alone might be worth taking a little cut in pay.  Also, the experience this will give me and also the opportunity to work outside of my home, which will be a nice change of pace and scenery.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for Monday.



Good luck! I am sure you'll do just fine in the interview. Sending good thoughts your way. Cheers!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 24, 2015)

mdk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Hi coffee shop!    I have some news on the job front.  I have an interviewed scheduled on Monday for a position as a medical records supervisory position at my local hospital!!!  I found the ad last night and sent in my resume, and they called me to schedule the interview today.  I'm expecting it to be a bit less money and maybe even less hours, but I've really wanted to get my foot in the door at this hospital for a long time.  I think that alone might be worth taking a little cut in pay.  Also, the experience this will give me and also the opportunity to work outside of my home, which will be a nice change of pace and scenery.
> ...



It would be great just to get my foot in the door over there!  They do a lot of their hiring from within, so there are a lot of opportunities!


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Jun 24, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Hi coffee shop!    I have some news on the job front.  I have an interviewed scheduled on Monday for a position as a medical records supervisory position at my local hospital!!!  I found the ad last night and sent in my resume, and they called me to schedule the interview today.  I'm expecting it to be a bit less money and maybe even less hours, but I've really wanted to get my foot in the door at this hospital for a long time.  I think that alone might be worth taking a little cut in pay.  Also, the experience this will give me and also the opportunity to work outside of my home, which will be a nice change of pace and scenery.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for Monday.


Congrats, Chris! Good luck! 

Try not to get swept off to Oz by a twister in the meantime though.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 24, 2015)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Hi coffee shop!    I have some news on the job front.  I have an interviewed scheduled on Monday for a position as a medical records supervisory position at my local hospital!!!  I found the ad last night and sent in my resume, and they called me to schedule the interview today.  I'm expecting it to be a bit less money and maybe even less hours, but I've really wanted to get my foot in the door at this hospital for a long time.  I think that alone might be worth taking a little cut in pay.  Also, the experience this will give me and also the opportunity to work outside of my home, which will be a nice change of pace and scenery.
> ...



Thanks Gath!  

Lol!  Thank goodness that was only for a couple of hours last night.  There was a tornado in a town nearby I guess.  The center of town suffered some damage, but nothing huge, just a local park and a gazebo was destroyed.  We don't normally get tornadoes around here though.  Hurricanes are what I'm used to dealing with.


----------



## mdk (Jun 24, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I've always found that getting your foot in the door is the biggest challenge. Once you're in though, the possibilities are endless. It is also pretty encouraging they called back so soon!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 24, 2015)

mdk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



I've been trying to get in there for a while, so I hope my interview goes well and that I can make it work (enough hours/enough money/benefits, etc.)


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 24, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


That seems like pretty good news...relatively speaking, of course.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 24, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Good luck with the interview, Chris.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 24, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Thanks!  I will definitely check in on Monday afterward and let you all know how it went!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 24, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


No rest for the weary.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 24, 2015)

Glad to read that everyone else seems to have made it through the nasty weather they may have had.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 24, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Yeah, Ernie needs to make sure he gets rest for himself too.  He will need that to take good care of Mrs. Ernie.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Jun 24, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Yea. I was going to say, you don't really think of tornados when you think of New England! Lol!

I'm glad to hear that everything's okay though.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 24, 2015)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sgt_Gath said:
> ...



Thanks sweetie!  

Nope, I've never even seen one before.  I have seen a funnel cloud once when I was small, but it never touched down or anything.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Jun 24, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



No problem! 

I actually had one start to form right over me and the rest of my company during Basic Training. That was in Missouri, though, and thankfully it stopped before it formed an actual tornado! Lol


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 24, 2015)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sgt_Gath said:
> ...



I would like to see one some day . . . from waaaaayyyyy over there!


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Jun 24, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Me too! [emoji38]


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 24, 2015)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sgt_Gath said:
> ...



Did you ever see the movie, Twister?


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Jun 24, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



This answer your question? 






I used to love that movie as a kid! Lol


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 24, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



"Twister" is definitely in our movie library.  We practically have the dialogue memorized and watch it for group fun and giggles.
Good luck on the interview--I'll bump you onto the list until you get through that and hope for the best.  And yes, if you can afford some reduction in your initial pay, the experience you will get will be invaluable and hopefully you'll have a great group to work with and it will be a great opportunity for you.

As for tornadoes, hopefully you will never need the information, but chances are any tornadoes in your area will be the smaller F1 or F2 that are unlikely to destroy a well built building but are still dangerous and can do some damage.  Go to an interior room--put as many walls between you and the outside as you can.  An interior bathroom is the safest but if you must be in a room with a window, the bathroom is usually the most secure because of all the pipes that anchor things.   Inside the bathtub most secure area.  Cover yourself with a mattress or layers of towels to protect against falling debris and/or broken glass and your chances of surviving even a direct hit are pretty good.  An interior closet is good too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 24, 2015)

And a warm Coffee Shop welcome to Sgt_Gath who I believe is visiting for the first time this evening.  Welcome, welcome, and glad to see you're joining right in.  If you have not done so already, please read over the OP to get the gist of what the Coffee Shop is all about and then just become a beloved member of the group.

Your first timer's complimentary beverage:


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 24, 2015)

The flying cow is my favorite part.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 24, 2015)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sgt_Gath said:
> ...



I liked that movie too!  The part where the 18-wheeler was flying through the air at them was pretty intense too!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 24, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sgt_Gath said:
> ...



I liked it too.  Some people complain about the acting and the "corniness" of the movie, but the effects were pretty cool, IMO.  

Thanks for the advice!  I'll have to try to remember that for next time.  On the emergency broadcasts, they did say to stay away from windows and doors and to go to your basement or to a room in the middle of your house.  I felt okay because I live in a townhouse unit with a unit on each side of me, so I'm already kind of in the middle.  I was a bit concerned with some trees in the woods out back that look kind of dead though.  Scary stuff!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 24, 2015)

There are some corny movies I like and some I love.  Probably one of the best B movies out was Starship Troopers.


----------



## Spinster (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks for the complimentary beverage, FoxFyre. Cool place.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 25, 2015)

Spinster said:


> Thanks for the complimentary beverage, FoxFyre. Cool place.



Well you haven't had your complimentary beverage yet have you Spinster?  But we're so happy you found us.  I see that you have already visited the OP, so will just offer you a warm Coffee Shop welcome.  It takes a little while to find your sea legs here and really feel a part of this special community, but those who make the effort usually think it is worth it.   And once you do, you find yourself adopted as part of the family here.

So again welcome, make yourself at home, and here is your very own complimentary beverage.  






(Ernie or somebody like that will have to tell you what it is.  I found it in our nightcap inventory but have no clue what's in it. )


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 25, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

 Harper (Save's granddaughter),
 Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
 TK, and TK's grandma,
 Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
 Sherry’s Mom,
 Becki and Becki’s hubby,
 Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
 The Ringels in difficult transition,
 Mrs. BBD's knee,
 Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
 Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
 GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
 Noomi!!!
 Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
 Nosmo's mom,
ChrisL's interview,
 Mrs. Ernie,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
 And all others we love and hold in concern.






P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


One crossed the interstate under a quarter mile away from me near Amarillo, TX.
When my oldest was a Boy Scout, one went through his camp in NE Connecticut. It missed his site, but a few kids were hurt.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 25, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sgt_Gath said:
> ...



Interesting!  At least no one was killed!  I was thinking that, even if a tornado touched down around here, I would probably not be able to see it until it was right on top of me because it's quite "hilly" around here, lots of big trees too.  We don't have big wide open spaces like a lot of places that get frequent tornadoes.  Everything is very congested and tight around here.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Spinster said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the complimentary beverage, FoxFyre. Cool place.
> ...



Well, I can tell you that the thing floating in the drink is a star anise, which is a spice that tastes kind of like licorice.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Spinster said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the complimentary beverage, FoxFyre. Cool place.
> ...


That's called a Starry Night. It's 1 part absinthe and 3 parts chocolate vodka.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 25, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> There are some corny movies I like and some I love.  Probably one of the best B movies out was Starship Troopers.



I saw that movie too!  It was a bit too yucky for me though.    I hate bugs, never mind giant ones that eat people!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


That was the problem there. Wooded area with typical New England hills. They had no warning. Good news is they tend not to last long in that terrain.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 25, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Yes, and they are quite a rare occurrence around here, thankfully.  We are much more prone to hurricanes in this part of the country, so I know what to expect when there is a hurricane warning.  Tornadoes?  That's a new one for me!    Anyway, I didn't get into my closet.  I felt rather silly going and sitting in my closet by myself with my rabbit.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 25, 2015)

Maybe next time, I will go into the closet.  I'll make a really cool fort in there!


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 25, 2015)

mdk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



When I qualified as an electronics repair man I found myself in a trap. Nobody wanted someone with no experience. So I went to the labour exchange and asked about a job advertised for a radio engineer. The labour exchange rang the employer and they said they only wanted someone with experience. But I read their name and address upside down from the sheet on the labour exchange counter, and I went to the factory on my own.
Sure enough they said we told the labour exchange only to send someone with experience. So I told them they did not send me, but I had read their address upside down. The manager laughed, and I got the job. When I left there eighteen months later for a better job as an experienced engineer they gave me a glowing reference.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Hi coffee shop!    I have some news on the job front.  I have an interviewed scheduled on Monday for a position as a medical records supervisory position at my local hospital!!!  I found the ad last night and sent in my resume, and they called me to schedule the interview today.  I'm expecting it to be a bit less money and maybe even less hours, but I've really wanted to get my foot in the door at this hospital for a long time.  I think that alone might be worth taking a little cut in pay.  Also, the experience this will give me and also the opportunity to work outside of my home, which will be a nice change of pace and scenery.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for Monday.



Benefits can make up for a pay cut Chris.  This sounds like your best opportunity so far.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 25, 2015)

Any interior room should be safest. I have a bathroom in the center of the house, so at least I wouldn't have to worry about you know what while I'm hunkered down.
North Alabama gets hit pretty often, but down here, the few we get are usually associated with hurricanes, though Mobile did get hammered by one Christmas Day 2012.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 25, 2015)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sgt_Gath said:
> ...



Flying cow, best scene ever!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 25, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



It's not when pigs fly, it's when cows fly!!!


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 25, 2015)

My middle daughter wants to vacate adulthood, she may be on to something.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 25, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> My middle daughter wants to vacate adulthood, she may be on to something.



Adulthood - not nearly as fun, free or as satisfying as we thought it would be.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 25, 2015)

Seems like the advanced elderly become childlike at times.  Perhaps the resistance to giving up being an adult is what ages us.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 25, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> There are some corny movies I like and some I love.  Probably one of the best B movies out was Starship Troopers.



Well I guess I'm going to have to watch it.  It comes up on our cable system fairly frequently but I've always bypassed it on the theory it would be more slapstick than my tastes can appreciate.

But I love Pirates of the Caribbean because of the brilliant casting and because the spoof plot is so brilliantly conceived and magnificently executed.  So if Starship Troopers is comparable then I would like it.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 25, 2015)

I received a phone call a few minutes ago stating that I had won a free cruise to the Bahamas for two.  I was delighted.  When asked for the two names of the people who would be going on the cruise I gave them Taco and Nellie the Beagle's names.  They rarely get any mail from anyone except for the vet so I betcha they will be excited when their tickets arrive in the mail!  I have to go out and buy Taco a speedo and Nellie a bikini so they will be properly dressed when they go to the pool on the cruise liner.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 25, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Spinster said:
> ...



So essentially a chocolate martini but with absinthe instead of vermouth?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 25, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> I received a phone call a few minutes ago stating that I had won a free cruise to the Bahamas for two.  I was delighted.  When asked for the two names of the people who would be going on the cruise I gave them Taco and Nellie the Beagle's names.  They rarely get any mail from anyone except for the vet so I betcha they will be excited when their tickets arrive in the mail!  I have to go out and buy Taco a speedo and Nellie a bikini so they will be properly dressed when they go to the pool on the cruise liner.



You mean Taco is a beagle?  Not a chihuahua?  Where did I get the idea he was a chihuahua?

I should have used this photo:


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > There are some corny movies I like and some I love.  Probably one of the best B movies out was Starship Troopers.
> ...


Starship Troopers isn't "slapstick" and it's definitely no Pirates of the Caribbean, it's a futuristic "war movie".  The also made a number 2,3 and 4 all of which sucked big time.

You want funny slapstick sci-fi?  Ice Pirates with Robert Urich and Mary Crosby.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 25, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Seems like the advanced elderly become childlike at times.  Perhaps the resistance to giving up being an adult is what ages us.



You come into the world, bald, toothless and wearing a diaper, and you leave the world bald, toothless and wearing a diaper!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > There are some corny movies I like and some I love.  Probably one of the best B movies out was Starship Troopers.
> ...



I don't think you would like Starship Troopers, Foxy.  It is disgusting.  Really disgusting.  It certainly has it's share of "dark humor," but it's really just kind of gross.  Pretty fun movie if you like that kind of thing though.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 25, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Definitely NOT like Pirates of the Caribbean!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 25, 2015)

Okay everybody, when you have five minutes or so to burn today, here is your assignment:
Which U.S. State Should You Live In - Quiz - Quizony.com

It put me in Texas which is okay since I was born there, and have lived a good chunk of my life there or near there.  I would guess it most defines my personal culture.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I'm not much into gross.  I liked Raiders of the Lost Ark despite the gratuitous grossness but did not like the sequels where it became really excessive.  Thanks for the heads up though.  I will know within the first 5-10 minutes of a movie whether I am going to like it.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 25, 2015)

No, Taco is not a beagle.  He is a Mexican Mouse Hound.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay everybody, when you have five minutes or so to burn today, here is your assignment:
> Which U.S. State Should You Live In - Quiz - Quizony.com
> 
> It put me in Texas which is okay since I was born there, and have lived a good chunk of my life there or near there.  I would guess it most defines my personal culture.



Mine was Texas too!  For some of those questions, I would have chosen multiple options though!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 25, 2015)

Okay, I just read up on Starship Troopers.  I was surprised at the awards it was nominated for and that is is rated in the top ten in its genre.  But after looking over the plot, not at all what I had in my head that it would be, I think Chris is right.  I probably would not like it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



My gosh, if you think Raiders of the Lost Ark was gross, you haven't seen Starship Troopers!  It's pretty much about giant alien insects that eat people.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay, I just read up on Starship Troopers.  I was surprised at the awards it was nominated for and that is is rated in the top ten in its genre.  But after looking over the plot, not at all what I had in my head that it would be, I think Chris is right.  I probably would not like it.



I can almost guarantee that you would turn it off after the first 30 minutes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Yep.  Raiders is about as gross as I can tolerate in a movie.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Lol!  That removes a LOT of movies from you list of those to watch!  I can watch some gross movies, but some are just too much gore and disgusting for me to get any enjoyment out of the movie.  Starship Troopers shows people getting eaten and torn apart by bugs, also one guy gets his brain sucked out by a giant leech-like critter.  I know I'm really not enjoying a movie much when I find I'm like this    through most parts.  Lol!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay everybody, when you have five minutes or so to burn today, here is your assignment:
> Which U.S. State Should You Live In - Quiz - Quizony.com
> 
> It put me in Texas which is okay since I was born there, and have lived a good chunk of my life there or near there.  I would guess it most defines my personal culture.


Welp now I know these "quizzes" are BS..... not that I didn't know before....  It gave me Texas......  Hell I'm temporarily stuck here now and want out......


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay everybody, when you have five minutes or so to burn today, here is your assignment:
> Which U.S. State Should You Live In - Quiz - Quizony.com
> 
> It put me in Texas which is okay since I was born there, and have lived a good chunk of my life there or near there.  I would guess it most defines my personal culture.



Cause you asked nicely:

*Your U.S. State is:*
*Texas*
*Funny, since it's full of hot, red-blooded Americans, but Texas bills itself as 'a whole 'nother country.' If you like big, friendly, and relaxed, it's likely that this big-hearted state is just the right 'noter country for you.

Not that surprising, Texas always thinks it is the best and biggest.*


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 25, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Seems like the advanced elderly become childlike at times.  Perhaps the resistance to giving up being an adult is what ages us.


I'd just as soon not live that long. The hardest thing I ever did was carry my father. I can only imagine how he felt.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Yes, but with the caveat that absinthe makes the heart grow fonder.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay everybody, when you have five minutes or so to burn today, here is your assignment:
> Which U.S. State Should You Live In - Quiz - Quizony.com
> 
> It put me in Texas which is okay since I was born there, and have lived a good chunk of my life there or near there.  I would guess it most defines my personal culture.


Texas as well.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Have you seen any Quentin Tarrantino movies? Kill Bill Or Django (unchained)?

Gross violence in those, but it's so over done that you are quickly desensitized to it to the point where it becomes actually funny.
It builds slow to the point where head shots in Django or dozens of beheadings in Kill Bill with gallons of blood, don't elicit the response you expect to have. I find Tarrantino quite brilliant.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 25, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay everybody, when you have five minutes or so to burn today, here is your assignment:
> ...


El Paso is as close to being not Texas as you can get.

Like Pensacola SHOULD be in Alabama, El Paso SHOULD be in New Mexico.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 25, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


True but I would prefer New Mexico, well northern New Mexico........ 
If we had the money we'd live in Sante Fe, a little less money then either northern Rio Rancho or back up in Colorado Springs CO.  
Why Sante Fe?  We just love the country up there and it's architecture is gorgeous.  I love the Taos area but there's really nothing there, not for a couple of confirmed big city suburbanites.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 25, 2015)

I thin





Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



No, because I don't easily desensitize.  I don't think I want to either.  I think that must be more of a guy thing.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> I thin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guys think zombies eating people are funny too!    Not funny to me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 25, 2015)

So just about all of us are Texans at heart?  Must be why we all get along so well, but it does seem to be coming up disproportionately Texas.  I know it is possible to score a California too because a couple of my friends did, but they are really way out there and non traditional politically, philosophically, culturally, etc.  I would imagine most Santa Feans, for instance, would probably not score Texas.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I thin
> ...



Like I said, it has to be a guy thing.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> So just about all of us are Texans at heart?  Must be why we all get along so well, but it does seem to be coming up disproportionately Texas.  I know it is possible to score a California too because a couple of my friends did, but they are really way out there and non traditional politically, philosophically, culturally, etc.  I would imagine most Santa Feans, for instance, would probably not score Texas.



Lol.  I think so far we have all gotten Texas.  Was this test made in Texas?    I don't consider these kinds of things too accurate to be honest.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > So just about all of us are Texans at heart?  Must be why we all get along so well, but it does seem to be coming up disproportionately Texas.  I know it is possible to score a California too because a couple of my friends did, but they are really way out there and non traditional politically, philosophically, culturally, etc.  I would imagine most Santa Feans, for instance, would probably not score Texas.
> ...



Well I don't know how 'honest' they are, but rocket science?  No they aren't.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > So just about all of us are Texans at heart?  Must be why we all get along so well, but it does seem to be coming up disproportionately Texas.  I know it is possible to score a California too because a couple of my friends did, but they are really way out there and non traditional politically, philosophically, culturally, etc.  I would imagine most Santa Feans, for instance, would probably not score Texas.
> ...


For fear of bringing politic into the CS, I'll leave it at: Several CS members would be more likely to get California or even Massachusetts than those who have taken the test so far.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 25, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Meh, I don't think these little tests really tell you anything, to be honest.  They are mostly for fun and entertainment.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 25, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Oh probably, though a lot of my Facebook friends who I would expect to get California are also getting Texas.  After taking a number of those tests, I think there are probably only one or two questions that actually determine the outcome. And that one about recycling is probably one of them.   I mean look at Ringel.  He wants to live in Santa Fe which is one of the most weird and quirkiest places on the planet and he got Texas anyway.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I chose that I do recycle and still got Texas!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Well the question was several choices of what annoys you most about people and failure to recycle was one of them.  I would imagine most Santa Feans would have checked that.  (Hombre and I are dedicated recyclers too.)


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 25, 2015)

Earlier today (bout 2pm) went for a swim, sunny and warm......  No joke, I literally dove in the pool and when I surfaced it was overcast (just overhead) and the wind was almost blowing the mulberry tree sideways. 
The water wasn't all that warm anyway so I did some quick laps and got out.  Later I went back out for another swim, this time nice and sunny plus the water was warmer.  Was relaxing when I heard the ice cream (said with tongue in cheek.....) truck was passing by and I was trying to figure out the familiar tune it was playing......  Suddenly it hit me, Popeye the Sailor Man.......


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I have no problem with recycling, but people that don't are not a serious concern.


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 26, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay everybody, when you have five minutes or so to burn today, here is your assignment:
> Which U.S. State Should You Live In - Quiz - Quizony.com
> 
> It put me in Texas which is okay since I was born there, and have lived a good chunk of my life there or near there.  I would guess it most defines my personal culture.




Mine said California.  I really feel like a loser as I hate Los Angeles.  Now San Diego.....Northern California.....maybe.  


This is kinda my image of Californians.  Sorry......


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 26, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

 Harper (Save's granddaughter),
 Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
 TK, and TK's grandma,
 Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
 Sherry’s Mom,
 Becki and Becki’s hubby,
 Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
 The Ringels in difficult transition,
 Mrs. BBD's knee,
 Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
 Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
 GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
 Noomi!!!
 Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
 Nosmo's mom,
ChrisL's interview,
 Mrs. Ernie,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
 And all others we love and hold in concern.






P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 26, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay everybody, when you have five minutes or so to burn today, here is your assignment:
> Which U.S. State Should You Live In - Quiz - Quizony.com
> 
> It put me in Texas which is okay since I was born there, and have lived a good chunk of my life there or near there.  I would guess it most defines my personal culture.


I'm in the right place.   I was worried I'd be banished to somewhere in the Southeast.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 26, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay everybody, when you have five minutes or so to burn today, here is your assignment:
> ...


Texans are deluded like that and get a bit "tetchy" when you point out that Alaska is bigger than Texas twice.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 26, 2015)

Aaarrgghh!  It's too hot! Too hot to wear hearing protection but the ambient noise level recommends hearing protection or keeping the windows up.  I'm sweating like a pig. 
Seems each geographic area has its own woes.  Wildfires, earthquakes, and volcanoes here, but no hurricanes or tornadoes. No killer heat, snakes, or ticks and fleas are pretty rare, too.  Ah, well, we should count the blessings we have.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 26, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


So we should be making jokes about Olympic sized "toilets" in Alaska instead?  






Don't flush!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 26, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Aaarrgghh!  It's too hot! Too hot to wear hearing protection but the ambient noise level recommends hearing protection or keeping the windows up.  I'm sweating like a pig.
> Seems each geographic area has its own woes.  Wildfires, earthquakes, and volcanoes here, but no hurricanes or tornadoes. No killer heat, snakes, or ticks and fleas are pretty rare, too.  Ah, well, we should count the blessings we have.


Must be in the upper 50s.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 26, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  Up and about later than usual today but all is well.  Our next house guest (my sister) will be arriving later today and will be with us for maybe a week.  I don't have the groceries in the house to accommodate company (or us for that matter) and Hombre has volunteer duty so I'm trying to tell myself it is okay to go to the grocery store.  (I hate grocery shopping.)

The cooler weather forecast for us for the weekend seems to be more elusive now with temps still climbing into the mid to high 90's, but there are no 100's in the forecast.  So all in all it is a pretty normal summer for us.

And you know, I think we all probably live where we feel it is okay or good to live and appreciate the blessings and beauty of wherever that is.  We all probably are aware of the downside of wherever we live, but there is also an upside.  For most places anyway.  And when it doesn't feel right for us, we look for a way to move to where it does feel right for us.

But just to poke GW a wee bit, whatever Texas lacks in size compared to Alaska, it easily makes up for in pure exaggeration.


----------



## Swagger (Jun 26, 2015)

It's the Festival of Speed up at the Goodwood Estate this weekend (we're going tomorrow as I've been invited to the Contractors' Enclosure; Lord March is very keen on promoting local businesses) and that means one of several things: the Red Arrows are in town (or above it, rather)!! They're the Royal Air Force's legendary display team and they tearing about the North Downs today. Seriously, I was in my steel shipping container and they swooped above me/us and the doors rattled so hard I could feel it in my chest.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 26, 2015)

Swagger said:


> It's the Festival of Speed up at the Goodwood Estate this weekend (we're going tomorrow as I've been invited to the Contractors' Enclosure; Lord March is very keen on promoting local businesses) and that means one of several things: the Red Arrows are in town (or above it, rather)!! They're the Royal Air Force's legendary display team and they tearing about the North Downs today. Seriously, I was in my steel shipping container and they swooped above me/us and the doors rattled so hard I could feel it in my chest.



Awesome Swagger.  What a thrill.  I had no idea you guys had anything to compare with our Blue Angels or Thunderbirds, but the Red Arrows are just as fantastic!!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 26, 2015)

I was driving out of Santa Fe one day and was watching a tight formation of four fighter jets, probably from Kirtland AFB here in Albuquerque.  They were all leaving perfectly aligned vapor trails when you saw one of those trails veer in very close to another plane and then veer way out of formation and then back into formation.  Obviously pilot error.  I sure would have liked to be a fly on the wall in the cockpit to hear the language used when that happened.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 26, 2015)

One down.....
Richard Matt shot and killed by border patrol task force member.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 26, 2015)

Yesterday I posted that my friend Tom had tackled the idiot who entered the perimeter... He ended up treated and released from the hospital. He got poison oak in the bargain.

He's back out there and they are moving towards where the first guy was shot.
Maybe they can get #2 today and Tom can finally get that broken foot tended to.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 26, 2015)

So is Mrs. Ernie home Ernie?  She's doing okay?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 26, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> So is Mrs. Ernie home Ernie?  She's doing okay?


She is... She's resting. She is very limited as to what she can do and her right arm is splinted to limit wrist movement. They went in through the wrist and if that artery should start bleeding, well, let's say, it would be BAD.
She can't even pick up the dogs and they are kind of confused by that.
I got her an e-cigarette yesterday and she has been very good about staying away from the real thing, but has developed hives from something. Could be the glycerinor flavoring in the e-juice or maybe something from the procedure.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 26, 2015)

They're getting closer to escapee #2.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 26, 2015)

Mario's kid is giving a news conference right now.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 26, 2015)

Okay boyz and girlz, here is today's math quiz.  Actually I think we've done this one in the past but we have a number of new folks in the Coffee Shop and I didn't remember how to do it.  First attempt, I get 34.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 26, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Aaarrgghh!  It's too hot! Too hot to wear hearing protection but the ambient noise level recommends hearing protection or keeping the windows up.  I'm sweating like a pig.
> ...


Today.  But the past week, or so, we've gotten into the mid 70's!  Oh, the horror!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 26, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


We have a cold front moving in, supposed to get down to the low 90s.......


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 26, 2015)

I see 39.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 26, 2015)

Rumor has it that escape #2 will be in custody tonight. He's a cop killer, so likely will not go willingly.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 26, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > There are some corny movies I like and some I love.  Probably one of the best B movies out was Starship Troopers.
> ...



Ack, no!  Starship Troopers was mostly horrible.  It's particularly bad if you've read the book, but even without that, it takes itself too seriously for the degree of cheeziness involved.  Pirates of the Caribbean was much more lighthearted.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 26, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay, I just read up on Starship Troopers.  I was surprised at the awards it was nominated for and that is is rated in the top ten in its genre.  But after looking over the plot, not at all what I had in my head that it would be, I think Chris is right.  I probably would not like it.



I never understood the popularity of the movie.

It was made by the same guy that did the original Robocop and used some of the same sort of techniques, with television-style ads interspersed here and there to give a bit of depth to the setting.  Robocop was a much better movie, though.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 26, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay everybody, when you have five minutes or so to burn today, here is your assignment:
> Which U.S. State Should You Live In - Quiz - Quizony.com
> 
> It put me in Texas which is okay since I was born there, and have lived a good chunk of my life there or near there.  I would guess it most defines my personal culture.



I got New York, which is where I was born and lived for my first 13 years.  Of course, many of those questions had no good answers for me.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 26, 2015)

I hate the way the CS sometimes drops off of my alerts.  I usually don't notice until I have at least a few pages to catch up on.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 26, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> I hate the way the CS sometimes drops off of my alerts.  I usually don't notice until I have at least a few pages to catch up on.


I've notice that at least a third of my alerts don't show up even when I'm on the forum.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 26, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I hate the way the CS sometimes drops off of my alerts.  I usually don't notice until I have at least a few pages to catch up on.
> ...


I'll get allerts from someone quoting person A who quoted person B who quoted person C who quoted person D wh quoted person E who quoted me, but a new post in the CS? Fogedabodit.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 26, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Yeah, I get that also but I also notice someone responds to me (funny, agree, thanks, typed, etc), I'll go to the response and see where upwards of 5 people have "responded" but didn't show up in my alerts.  Happens all over the board.


----------



## mdk (Jun 26, 2015)

Happy Friday! I hope the day found everyone well! This has been a wonderful day for us. One that I will never forget. All the best.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 27, 2015)

Hello all, hope all is well. Heard the news about the SCOTUS passing gay marriage, we are thrilled for you all in Aussie land!

Just relaxing and enjoying my weekend. I had the Friday off so I slept in until midday, I felt so lazy but I did need the sleep.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 27, 2015)

Noomi said:


> Hello all, hope all is well. Heard the news about the SCOTUS passing gay marriage, we are thrilled for you all in Aussie land!
> 
> Just relaxing and enjoying my weekend. I had the Friday off so I slept in until midday, I felt so lazy but I did need the sleep.



Hey Noomi, always so happy to see you check in though we'll have to discuss the SCOTUS ruling elsewhere as that is a bit too political for the Coffee Shop.  And sleep is good.  Your posts sound in good spirits lately as much as can be determined from a message board post, but seriously hope everything is looking up for you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 27, 2015)

mdk said:


> Happy Friday! I hope the day found everyone well! This has been a wonderful day for us. One that I will never forget. All the best.



Well I'm really happy you had a good day mdk.  Good days are surely better than ones that suck.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 27, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

 Harper (Save's granddaughter),
 Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
 TK, and TK's grandma,
 Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
 Sherry’s Mom,
 Becki and Becki’s hubby,
 Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
 The Ringels in difficult transition,
 Mrs. BBD's knee,
 Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
 Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
 GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
 Noomi!!!
 Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
 Nosmo's mom,
ChrisL's interview,
 Mrs. Ernie,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
 And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Spoonman, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.

It is so rare that the northern lights are visible in New Mexico, many people here have never seen them.  But we have our own evening light shows that can be pretty spectacular.






P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 27, 2015)

I am up. I am not happy. I am going back to bed.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 27, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> I am up. I am not happy. I am going back to bed.


Join the club, slept terribly last night.  Have to get ready for my audiology test today.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 27, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> I am up. I am not happy. I am going back to bed.



I can relate.  I'm the only one up in our household so far this morning, but will enjoy the solitude for a bit.  But after more decades than I ever expected to live, I am firmly convinced that I am not a morning person.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 27, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I am up. I am not happy. I am going back to bed.
> ...



Ditto.  Did something to my left arm that is sore as a boil now and extremely painful every time I move it.  I am assuming this too shall pass.  What's to get ready for an audiology test though?  Other than he might clean any wax build up out of your ears before testing, it is pretty non invasive.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 27, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


There musta been some blockage, shined a light in one ear but couldn't see it come out the other........ 


Get ready meant a quick wash, brush my tooth, uummmm, errrrrrrrr, teeth, comb my one hair and get dressed in street clothes.  
Got there, obviously the parking lot was almost empty, went in and the audiology clinic was locked up.  Waited a little and finally the Doc showed up just before 8.  The test showed what I suspected, permanent moderate to severe hearing loss in both ears so they're fitting me with hearing aids, I go back in three weeks to pick them up.  Kinda funny because while the Colorado VA would do the test they wouldn't pay for the hearing aids.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 27, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Hombre is sure liking his new hearing aids that he got a couple of weeks ago--they are still going through the process of periodic adjusting until they have his hearing back pretty much to 100%.  They told him the earlier they start dealing with hearing loss, the more successful hearing aids are likely to be and, in his case, the prognosis is pretty good.  The only problem is, I have moderate hearing loss and probably should get hearing aids before long, but it is not really seriously handicapping for me in any way yet.  But our insurance won't pay any part of the process and the expense is a concern.

The only problem is that Hombre now hears better than I do so when I turn the TV to a volume comfortable for me, it is too loud for him.  It had been the other way around for years.  Ah well.  We'll figure it out.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 27, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...





Foxfyre said:


> Okay boyz and girlz, here is today's math quiz.  Actually I think we've done this one in the past but we have a number of new folks in the Coffee Shop and I didn't remember how to do it.  First attempt, I get 34.



I got 39, but it could be 38, because I kind of lost count.  I think it was 39 though!  These stupid tests aren't going to trick me THIS time!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Oops, sorry Ringel!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Happens to me also.  Start to reply to someone then not clear it.  Oh well.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 27, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Well, I was going to reply to your post, "what?"     Then I thought, maybe you aren't in the mood for jokes.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Me?  Not in the mood for jokes?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



You did a lot better than I did, but apparently we are both wrong. Here is the internet solution but spoiler alert for those who want to try to solve it first--don't click on this until you do the count:


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 27, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Dammit!  I was only off by one square!  I didn't count the entire thing as a square.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 27, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Serious Cat is running for president, you know, and he is running a seriously awesome campaign slogan!    Vote for Serious Cat in 2016!    

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



LOL.  I am going to let that one slide as a political statement just this once.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 27, 2015)

Okay, that was the third loaf of bread I've had to toss in the last month, I prefer my penicillin processed.......  From now on they go in the fridge......


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 27, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, that was the third loaf of bread I've had to toss in the last month, I prefer my penicillin processed.......  From now on they go in the fridge......



I do that too.  It gets really humid around here in the summer and bread doesn't last too long, especially the good fresh bread. A fresh loaf of Italian bread will get mold in like 2 or 3 days sometimes!  Unless I'm planning on using it that day, it goes in the fridge in the summertime.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 27, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, that was the third loaf of bread I've had to toss in the last month, I prefer my penicillin processed.......  From now on they go in the fridge......



We freeze bread as we buy up to 10 loaves at a time when it goes on sale.  Hombre expels all the air possible from the wrapper, reties it, and into the freezer it goes.  Remove it from the freezer weeks or even months later, let it thaw for 15-20 minutes, and it is as fresh and good as the day it was bought.  We do use a lot of bread, but if you don't, I'm sure you could freeze it in half loaves.  We buy the inexpensive bread wrappers at the grocery store and use those for all manner of things but haven't had a problem with bread getting moldy in two or three days on the counter.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, that was the third loaf of bread I've had to toss in the last month, I prefer my penicillin processed.......  From now on they go in the fridge......
> ...


Humidity I understand but it's typically somewhat dry here in the desert........ 
Though we are coming up on the monsoon season and the humidity at night goes up to the low 50s, it's about 40% right now.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 27, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, that was the third loaf of bread I've had to toss in the last month, I prefer my penicillin processed.......  From now on they go in the fridge......
> ...


Don't use much bread, maybe a loaf every couple of weeks at most, I always get the lowest carb, highest fiber multi-grain bread I can find so it's not like I'm only wasting a buck or two every time a loaf goes bad.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 27, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Healthy choices are good.  We however buy the cheapest bread that tastes good that we can find.     (We do prefer more whole wheat to white bread though.)

We have food purists among our family and friends who urge the paleo diet and that pretty much eliminates all grains which pretty much eliminates all breads.  But I figure at this stage in our life, we might as well eat what we enjoy though we do use common sense and try to eat a balanced diet at least most of the time and try to incorporate more fresh unprocessed foods than processed foods.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I did! Now I don't know what other one I missed. I guess I just miscounted.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Well, I see the cat's out of the bag.  I am running Purrfection Party.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Serious Cat is running for president, you know, and he is running a seriously awesome campaign slogan!    Vote for Serious Cat in 2016!
> 
> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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



Well, I see the cat's out of the bag.  I am running Purrfection Party.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Serious Cat is running for president, you know, and he is running a seriously awesome campaign slogan!    Vote for Serious Cat in 2016!
> 
> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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



Well, I see the cat's out of the bag.  I am running Purrfection Party.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 27, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Serious Cat is running for president, you know, and he is running a seriously awesome campaign slogan!    Vote for Serious Cat in 2016!
> ...



Now dammit people, this an apolitical place.  You'll have to campaign somewhere else.  Naughty naughty.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 27, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



You only say that because you are a member of the Fox party!


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 27, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay boyz and girlz, here is today's math quiz.  Actually I think we've done this one in the past but we have a number of new folks in the Coffee Shop and I didn't remember how to do it.  First attempt, I get 34.



I get 40.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 27, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay boyz and girlz, here is today's math quiz.  Actually I think we've done this one in the past but we have a number of new folks in the Coffee Shop and I didn't remember how to do it.  First attempt, I get 34.
> ...



That's the right answer!  Aren't you a smart kitty!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Can't mention FOX here either. Shame on you!


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 27, 2015)

P-a-r-o-d-y


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Nope, just clawed my way to the right answer.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 27, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I guess the fox is out of the bag now!


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 27, 2015)

I heard the hound party was giving them a tough outing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Well as he is a long LONG time Coffee Shopper, I can testify that he is a smart kitty.  But he'll probably not persuade everybody he didn't cheat to get the right answer, LOL.  But. . .if any of us was going to get it, he would be among my  choices of those most likely to get it.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 27, 2015)

I like puzzle stuff, then again I like feathers on strings too.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 27, 2015)

You ladies have a wonderful afternoon.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 27, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> I like puzzle stuff, then again I like feathers on strings too.


And laser pointers too, I bet.

Not a cat person, but my sister used to have a cat that ferociously attacked a red dot on the floor. The more you moved it, the more intent he got. I made the mistake of pointing the thing at Molly, the golden Lab. That was not pretty.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 27, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> You ladies have a wonderful afternoon.



I'm sure you included the gents in that sentiment.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 27, 2015)

I thought it was funny too, Foxy. Molly disagreed.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 27, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> You ladies have a wonderful afternoon.



You too, kitty cat!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 27, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> I thought it was funny too, Foxy. Molly disagreed.



No doubt.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 27, 2015)

Okay, today's fashion tip:  for the guys though I think it could work for the ladies too:


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 27, 2015)

The internet was down here in our area for about 4 of hours, spent 30 minutes on the phone with tech support before they figured it out....... 
It rained......  Someone sneezed.......  Someone looked at it wrong......


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 28, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I buy a new brown loaf which says on the bag that it lasts longer. I don't know what they do to it but it lasts for at least a week. I usually feed the crusts to the local pigeons. I figure I owe them a lot of dinners because I used to shoot them in my youth. Its one thing I really regret doing in my life as I wantonly killed harmless little birds.
It was fifty years ago and there have been many wars since then, but it still bothers me that I shot pigeons.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 28, 2015)

Well its just gone 6am Sunday morning in Britain. I am up early again but I figure that after checking twitter for Islamist fanatics, and playing a couple of games of mah-jong, and posting in the coffee shop. I will probably crash out and go back to bed for a few more hours.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 28, 2015)

Ha! I just won a game of mah-jong in 321 seconds. My record is 299 seconds and I can't see me beating that easily.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 28, 2015)

I have been watching Glastonbury festival on the TV. That is as close as I am going to get now days. Twenty odd years ago I went every year and never paid to get in. In those days you could climb though a hedge and get in free. Now it is like a walled city with a high metal fence all the way around. I saw the fence the last time I went there on my motorcycle, but I still did not pay as the guy on the gate let me in free. One year it rained and I got covered in mud.  The festival is so big now it is like having Woodstock every year.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 28, 2015)

Happy Sunday, coffee shoppers!    I wonder where Peach has been?  I miss her funny memes that she posts here!  

Unfortunately, it's raining like crazy out there today!  I am going to be stuck in the house!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 28, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I used to shoot mockingbirds in my youth..... still doesn't bother me...... nasty critters........


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 28, 2015)

Woke up this morning with no internet again.  This time they were able to reset the router from their end.  Let's see if it holds, if not I'm switching providers.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Happy Sunday, coffee shoppers!    I wonder where Peach has been?  I miss her funny memes that she posts here!
> 
> Unfortunately, it's raining like crazy out there today!  I am going to be stuck in the house!


Being stuck in the house can be really fun as long as someone is "stuck" in the house with you......


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 28, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  Up early and little sleep overnight due to the pain in my shoulder, whatever  I did to it.  But coffee is good and the day stretches ahead.  Good rain overnigh,.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 28, 2015)

And I have been missing Peach too.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 28, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...








I guess this is Ringel :


----------



## Pogo (Jun 28, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



That's just _wrong_.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 28, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 28, 2015)

Internet went down again, figured it might be the router as a message I heard this morning when I called said they were having problems with some routers.  Probably another "upgrade".
Got back from buying a modem about a half hour ago and sure enough the internet's working fine now.
Ya think the TWC router suspected it was going to be replaced........?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 28, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Internet went down again, figured it might be the router as a message I heard this morning when I called said they were having problems with some routers.  Probably another "upgrade".
> Got back from buying a modem about a half hour ago and sure enough the internet's working fine now.
> Ya think the TWC router suspected it was going to be replaced........?



Before we got the fancy Xfinity modem that includes Wifi capability, we were using a Netgear router to hook up the home network.  We still use the Neatgear router for my desktop PC and an old Sony laptop as these are the only computers in the house not equipped for Wifi and they have to be hardwired to get internet.  When those two computers are replaced, we will probably do away with the router.

But sometimes when we have lost interconnectivity--before we got the fancy new modem--the Comcast techs would tell us that Netgear doesn't always play well with their equipment and does require some tweaking or resetting from time to time.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Internet went down again, figured it might be the router as a message I heard this morning when I called said they were having problems with some routers.  Probably another "upgrade".
> ...


Yes, you have to be aware which (older) modems/routers are compatible with the service you're using.  The one I bought is the new AC router so will work with any service I chose.  The new AC technology means the wifi connection is 2.5 times faster with a greater range and is backwards compatible with older N technology.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Internet went down again, figured it might be the router as a message I heard this morning when I called said they were having problems with some routers.  Probably another "upgrade".
> ...


You can purchase wireless dongles for your computers that plug into the usb ports. 10 to 15 bucks


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 28, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Yes, I know, but I just haven't gotten around to doing that.  The way we're set up is pretty simple with no issues at present so I haven't had any reason to worry about it.  But who would have thought that this computer, roughly 2 years old, with a terrabyte sized hard drive, 8 gigs ram, fast processor, and all the bells and whistles so that I can run any program I want on it would not be wifi equipped?  I even argued with the Comcast tech when he came by to set up the new router and he told me it was not.  I didn't want to believe him.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2015)

I got one for the wife's computer just after we got the puppy. He ate my entire stock of cat 5 patch cords.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Swipe screen from the right to open Charms, select Settings, click on Change PC Settings, select Wireless then you can turn it on.
This is the windows 8 one, right?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 28, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Yes.  But it doesn't have a wireless card in it that you can turn on.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 28, 2015)

Hey gang, who does this remind of you?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Okay, that's very strange considering it's only 2 years old.  Which make and model?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 28, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I thought it very strange too, but that's the deal.  It's an HP Pavilion.  We got it as a black Friday special--under $300 for a LOT of computer but Hombre had to be in line at the store at 4 a.m. that morning to fight the crowd for the good deal.  It has been a great computer but for that one little thing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 28, 2015)

But the way, they got the second prison escapee.  Apparently he was shot during the capture but not fatally.  I would guess the folks who live in those parts will be sleeping more soundly tonight.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 28, 2015)

Had a great weekend.  Started off Friday at lunch with my daughter and Harper.  She crawled right up in my lap and that was where she ate lunch.  So fun to see her light up when we get together.  Opa is one of her favorite playmates.  Saw her again today and she did the same thing.  Counting to 13 and speaking in sentences at two.  Get several landscape projects done despite over three inches of rain here Saturday.   My two month old lawn mower wouldn't run for more than ten seconds after my first lawn was mowed today.  Cleaned the air filter, but it still was not right.  Drained the gas out and added fresh fuel and all is well.  Completed the last two yards.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Like I said, that's just weird any manufacturer hasn't added wifi to any of their computers since 2000.  
Amazon.com Edimax EW-7811Un 150Mbps 11n Wi-Fi USB Adapter Nano Size Lets You Plug it and Forget it Ideal for Raspberry Pi Supports Windows Mac OS Linux Computers Accessories


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> But the way, they got the second prison escapee.  Apparently he was shot during the capture but not fatally.  I would guess the folks who live in those parts will be sleeping more soundly tonight.


And my friend Tom was home very soon after, sitting on his deck with a beer and a Cuban cigar.
He'll go have the foot looked at tomorrow.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


My top of the line HP 17" touch screen laptop has no wifi either. I dug out my dongle today and the damned thing has been damaged and isn't seen by Linux, Win 7 or Win 8.1

Has anyone tried the free Win 10 Beta?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 29, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



We have all our Windows 8 and Windows 7 scheduled for the free upgrades when it is fully released I think next month.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 29, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Okay, I have to ask, what in the heck is a dongle?    Do I want to know what a dongle is?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2015)

Dongles are computer peripherals that attach via ports, originally the parallel port. A corded mouse could be considered a dongle, but more often these days dongles are connected via USB and used for networking on bluetooth.

Original definition:

A device that attaches to a computer to control access to a particular application. Dongles provide the most effective means of copy protection. Typically, the dongle attaches to a PC's parallel port. On Macintoshes, the dongle sometimes attaches to the ADB port. The dongle passes through all data coming through the port so it does not prevent the port from being used for other purposes. In fact, it's possible to attach several dongles to the same port.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 29, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Dongles are computer peripherals that attach via ports, originally the parallel port. A corded mouse could be considered a dongle, but more often these days dongles are connected via USB and used for networking on bluetooth.
> 
> Original definition:
> 
> A device that attaches to a computer to control access to a particular application. Dongles provide the most effective means of copy protection. Typically, the dongle attaches to a PC's parallel port. On Macintoshes, the dongle sometimes attaches to the ADB port. The dongle passes through all data coming through the port so it does not prevent the port from being used for other purposes. In fact, it's possible to attach several dongles to the same port.



And to translate that, Chris, in this discussion it is a little plug in device you can put on a computer not equipped to receive Wifi that makes it able to receive Wifi.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I really meant to say it doesn't have bluetooth. The wifi works just fine.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 29, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

 Harper (Save's granddaughter),
 Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
 TK, and TK's grandma,
 Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
 Sherry’s Mom,
 Becki and Becki’s hubby,
 Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
 The Ringels in difficult transition,
 Mrs. BBD's knee,
 Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
 Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
 GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
 Noomi!!!
 Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
 Nosmo's mom,
ChrisL's interview,
 Mrs. Ernie,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
 And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Spoonman, Gracie, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.

Tonight we feature the beautiful Blue Ridge Mountains in North Carolina:






P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 29, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Thanks for the clarity.  My HP Pavilion with Windows 8 also has Blue Tooth issues.  I'm hoping all that clears up when we get Windows 10.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 29, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Dongles are computer peripherals that attach via ports, originally the parallel port. A corded mouse could be considered a dongle, but more often these days dongles are connected via USB and used for networking on bluetooth.
> 
> Original definition:
> 
> A device that attaches to a computer to control access to a particular application. Dongles provide the most effective means of copy protection. Typically, the dongle attaches to a PC's parallel port. On Macintoshes, the dongle sometimes attaches to the ADB port. The dongle passes through all data coming through the port so it does not prevent the port from being used for other purposes. In fact, it's possible to attach several dongles to the same port.



Meh, the conversation was much more interesting when I didn't know what a dongle was.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 29, 2015)

Good morning, coffee shop people!  Today is my interview day.  It's at 2:00 p.m.  I have my outfit all picked out and I still have to do my nails.  I was going to do them yesterday but figured they might get messed up, so I thought it better to wait until today.    Sounds like a minor detail, I know, but the interviewer will be seeing my hands, so it always is better to be well groomed, I think.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 29, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Good morning, coffee shop people!  Today is my interview day.  It's at 2:00 p.m.  I have my outfit all picked out and I still have to do my nails.  I was going to do them yesterday but figured they might get messed up, so I thought it better to wait until today.    Sounds like a minor detail, I know, but the interviewer will be seeing my hands, so it always is better to be well groomed, I think.



Good morning Chris and everybody.  And I'll be stepping up the positive vibes for you today that you'll get the job if it turns out you want it and it is the right fit for you and you for it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 29, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, coffee shop people!  Today is my interview day.  It's at 2:00 p.m.  I have my outfit all picked out and I still have to do my nails.  I was going to do them yesterday but figured they might get messed up, so I thought it better to wait until today.    Sounds like a minor detail, I know, but the interviewer will be seeing my hands, so it always is better to be well groomed, I think.
> ...



Thanks Foxy!  I've got about 20 minutes to kill here and then I have to start getting ready.  I don't have a printer, so I have to go to the library to print out a copy of my resume and my references.  

I appreciate all the well wishes because I'm feeling a little bit nervous.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 29, 2015)

I don't know if you guys can see this if you don't have Facebook, but if you can see it, I honestly have no explanation for it:


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 29, 2015)

And for today's science quiz.  I am proud to say I got 100% and, according to the results, only 7% of Americans get 100%:

Science and Technology Knowledge Quiz Pew Research Center


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2015)

13 of 13 here too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 29, 2015)

I thought this was great and hope it doesn't offend our resident rednecks.  

*You Know your Church is a redneck church if. . .*
The finance committee refuses to provide funds for the purchase of a chandelier because none of the members knows how to play one.

People ask, when they learn that Jesus fed the 5000, whether the two fish were bass or catfish, and what bait was used to catch 'em.

When the Pastor says, "I'd like to ask Bubba to help take up the offering." five guys and two women stand up.

Opening day of deer season is recognized as an official church holiday.

A  member of the church requests to be buried in his 4-wheel-drive truck because "It ain't never been in a hole it couldn't get out of."

The choir is known as the "OK Chorale".

High notes on the organ set the dogs on the floor to howling.

The baptismal pool is a #2 galvanized washtub.

The choir robes are donated by and embroidered with “Billy Bob's Barbecue”.

The collection plates are hub caps from a '56 Chevy.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 29, 2015)

Cleaning out my mailbox today LOL:

Verks 4 me.
A Norwegian Math Test --- This only works for those in Minnna soda , Nort DaKoda, or Viskonsin…don’t cha know!

Ole, a Norwegian fella wants a job, but the foreman doesn’t want to hire him, so he says he won't hire him until he passes a little math test. Here is your first question, the foreman said.. 'Without using numbers, represent the number 9.'

'Witout numbers?' The Norwegian says, 'Dat's easy.' and proceeds to draw three trees. 

What's this?' the boss asks.

Vot! You got no brain? Tree and tree and tree make nine,' says the Norwegian.

'Fair enough,' says the boss. 'Here's your second question. Use the same rules, but this time represent the number 99.'

The Norwegian stares into space for a while, then picks up the picture that he has just drawn and makes a 
smudge on each tree. 'Dar ya go!' 

The boss scratches his head and says, 'How on earth do you get that to represent 99?'

'You must be from Iowa …Each of DA trees is dirty now. So, it's dirty tree, and dirty tree, and dirty tree. Dat is 99.' 

The boss is getting worried that he's going to actually have to hire this Norwegian, so he says, 'All right, last question. Same rules again, but represent the number 100.'

The Norwegian fella stares into space some more, then he picks up the picture again and makes a little mark at 
the base of each tree and says, 'Dar ya go! Von hundred!'

The boss looks at the attempt. 'You must be nuts if you think that represents a hundred!'

The Norwegian winces and shakes his head…UFF-DAH…you must be a Finlander from Iowa…he leans forward and points to the marks at the base of each tree and says, 'A little dog come along and pooped by each tree. So now you got dirty tree and a turd, dirty tree and a turd, and dirty tree and a turd, and dat makes von hundred !!

So, ven do I start?


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 29, 2015)

You answered *13 of 13* questions correctly


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 29, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> And for today's science quiz.  I am proud to say I got 100% and, according to the results, only 7% of Americans get 100%:
> 
> Science and Technology Knowledge Quiz Pew Research Center



13 of 13.  I don't feel overly knowledgeable for having done so, though.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 29, 2015)

My interview went well, I think.  I should find out by the end of next week some time.    It's only per diem and the pay is not great, but I really want this job, mostly for the experience and to do some work outside of the house; also, to get my foot in the door over there.  It's a great place to work.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 29, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> My interview went well, I think.  I should find out by the end of next week some time.    It's only per diem and the pay is not great, but I really want this job, mostly for the experience and to do some work outside of the house; also, to get my foot in the door over there.  It's a great place to work.



If you have not already done so, be sure to snail mail a hand written or personal thank you to the interviewer, Chris.  Sometimes that will make all the difference.  Will keep you on the list for positive vibes until we know.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 30, 2015)

Okay, I'm up.  

Sorta.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 30, 2015)

I just ordered Kant's critique of pure reason. I am reading ' Zen and the art of motorcycle maintenance ' and it refers to Kant's critique, so I thought I would read that next.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 30, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> I just ordered Kant's critique of pure reason. I am reading ' Zen and the art of motorcycle maintenance ' and it refers to Kant's critique, so I thought I would read that next.


I just ordered Batman and Superman comics....... 
(Not really but it wouldn't be funny any other way........)


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 30, 2015)

I am not keen on the per diem pay Chris.  Since it makes it sound part time, I suggest a much higher pay rate, as you will not have benefits.  Don't establish a working relationship that shows you will work inexpensively.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 30, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> I am not keen on the per diem pay Chris.  Since it makes it sound part time, I suggest a much higher pay rate, as you will not have benefits.  Don't establish a working relationship that shows you will work inexpensively.



Thanks for your concern, but if they offer me the job, I am definitely taking it.  They also mentioned to me about how understaffed they are in their medical records department, so I am quite confident that this may turn into a more secure job and that they just want to test people out to make sure they can handle the work load.  Also, since I really don't have much experience in this department, I really have no business making demands as to a pay rate.  It's an "entry level" position.  

Also, like I mentioned earlier, I've been dying to get a job in this hospital for years because it really is a good place to work.  I know others who have or do work there and also have been a patient there.    If I get this job and things work out well, then I can request a raise and more hours after I've proven myself worthy of this position, I figure.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 30, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I am not keen on the per diem pay Chris.  Since it makes it sound part time, I suggest a much higher pay rate, as you will not have benefits.  Don't establish a working relationship that shows you will work inexpensively.
> ...



I spent a lot of happy years working for hospitals.  If you enjoy that kind of environment it can be a really good experience.  Of course the technologies and probably the dynamics have changed a lot since I last had a hospital job, but I sure do remember those days fondly.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 30, 2015)

They are really looking for someone with a good understanding of medical terminology too.  I have that.  When I was in school, I won the Silver Certificate in my med term class.  I would have won the gold, but for "dacryo" I wrote that it meant "cry" instead of "tear."


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 30, 2015)

Hey, even I don't always take my advice.  

Although , if I were you, I'd definitely keep listening to advice from a cat quiet.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 30, 2015)

As for the science quiz we have all been taking and acing, are we all that much smarter than the general public or was that 7% who get all the answers right a misprint?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 30, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> And for today's science quiz.  I am proud to say I got 100% and, according to the results, only 7% of Americans get 100%:
> 
> Science and Technology Knowledge Quiz Pew Research Center




I got them all correct, but I noticed one disturbing thing.  Men did better on every question except one.  The antibiotic-resistance question.  

I wish more women were interested in science and technology.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 30, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Hey, even I don't always take my advice.
> 
> Although , if I were you, I'd definitely keep listening to advice from a cat quiet.



Lol!  True!


Foxfyre said:


> As for the science quiz we have all been taking and acing, are we all that much smarter than the general public or was that 7% who get all the answers right a misprint?



I haven't taken it yet, but I will try to fit it into my busy schedule later.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 30, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And for today's science quiz.  I am proud to say I got 100% and, according to the results, only 7% of Americans get 100%:
> ...



I wish more people were interested in science and technology period.  But since all of us in the Coffee Shop are making 100% on the quiz, I have to wonder whether that 7% is really accurate?  Or maybe we just attract the smartest and best?


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 30, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> As for the science quiz we have all been taking and acing, are we all that much smarter than the general public or was that 7% who get all the answers right a misprint?



Hopefully without sounding biased, CS members are smarter than the general public.  No surprise really, for example we seem to have medical backgrounds to a degree higher than the public.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 30, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, even I don't always take my advice.
> ...



Well rest up and eat fish first, we don't want our average to drop...


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 30, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Maybe I shouldn't take it then . . .


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 30, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




It seemed pretty simple.  I noticed one question stumped a huge number of people.  Which gas is most prevalent in the atmosphere? Less than a quarter of folks got that one correct.  Stunning.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 30, 2015)

I am pretty active on an app called Trivia Crack.  I currently have answered 19,066 questions correctly, have an 86% average in science questions, 85% in geography, 84% history, 82% sports and 77% in both art and entertainment.  Overall, I have 766 game wins and 314 losses.

I suspect many of you can do the same.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 30, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Maybe I shouldn't take it then . . .



Nope, just let me take it.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I do believe that people who bother to join a political message board are on average more intelligent than the average person.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 30, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



Some anyway.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 30, 2015)

I went to barber-surgeon school.  Does that count?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 30, 2015)

The wife came home early, had another go-round with her supervisor who's blaming the wife for all the supervisors problems/failings and (unfortunately in private) accused the wife of misrepresenting herself during the interview.  The wife had swallowed her anger and came home for lunch ready to quit.  We had already been documenting everything so I convinced her to go to HR and file a "hostile work environment" complaint which we did, we'll probably contact an attorney for a consult just in-case as HR claims it's not a Hostile Work Environment, simply a communication problem........ 
Basically the supervisor (and her two cronies) need to have the light of day shone on them, hopefully top management will see where the real problem is and make some adjustments.  We're tired of getting kicked around by incompetent assholes trying to protect their jobs from their shortcomings.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 30, 2015)

Been at the sleep study center for about an hour now, kinda like a very good hotel room.  The bathroom is gigantic...... heck it is Texas after all.......


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 30, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> The wife came home early, had another go-round with her supervisor who's blaming the wife for all the supervisors problems/failings and (unfortunately in private) accused the wife of misrepresenting herself during the interview.  The wife had swallowed her anger and came home for lunch ready to quit.  We had already been documenting everything so I convinced her to go to HR and file a "hostile work environment" complaint which we did, we'll probably contact an attorney for a consult just in-case as HR claims it's not a Hostile Work Environment, simply a communication problem........
> Basically the supervisor (and her two cronies) need to have the light of day shone on them, hopefully top management will see where the real problem is and make some adjustments.  We're tired of getting kicked around by incompetent assholes trying to protect their jobs from their shortcomings.



They seem like a bunch of jerks.  Well, there is one thing I'm not looking forward to about working outside the home, office politics.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 1, 2015)

Ended up getting hooked up around 10:30 last night and went (almost) right to sleep, somehow as I felt like a lab rat and was uncomfortable.  Good thing I was tired.  Up around quarter to five but had to remain hooked up till 5:30, was not a happy camper about that.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 1, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Ended up getting hooked up around 10:30 last night and went (almost) right to sleep, somehow as I felt like a lab rat and was uncomfortable.  Good thing I was tired.  Up around quarter to five but had to remain hooked up till 5:30, was not a happy camper about that.



Where is Foxy?  No vigil last night???  I hope everything is okay with her.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 1, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Ended up getting hooked up around 10:30 last night and went (almost) right to sleep, somehow as I felt like a lab rat and was uncomfortable.  Good thing I was tired.  Up around quarter to five but had to remain hooked up till 5:30, was not a happy camper about that.



It must be very difficult to get comfortable and fall asleep all wired up like that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 1, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> The wife came home early, had another go-round with her supervisor who's blaming the wife for all the supervisors problems/failings and (unfortunately in private) accused the wife of misrepresenting herself during the interview.  The wife had swallowed her anger and came home for lunch ready to quit.  We had already been documenting everything so I convinced her to go to HR and file a "hostile work environment" complaint which we did, we'll probably contact an attorney for a consult just in-case as HR claims it's not a Hostile Work Environment, simply a communication problem........
> Basically the supervisor (and her two cronies) need to have the light of day shone on them, hopefully top management will see where the real problem is and make some adjustments.  We're tired of getting kicked around by incompetent assholes trying to protect their jobs from their shortcomings.



It is definitely not a good situation to be in.  When I walked off the job, there was no HR department, the junior partner/owner was the one giving me all the grief, and I couldn't go to the senior partner/owner for relief because his wife wanted my job.  (She didn't last even two weeks when she tried to do it after I left.)  If ya'll can tough it out though, it is easier to be considered for jobs if you have one though.  But if you have enough money to tide you over life is too short and all that. . . .


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ended up getting hooked up around 10:30 last night and went (almost) right to sleep, somehow as I felt like a lab rat and was uncomfortable.  Good thing I was tired.  Up around quarter to five but had to remain hooked up till 5:30, was not a happy camper about that.
> ...



I'm fine sweetie--still fighting extreme pain from this shoulder sprain I somehow acquired, and when it finally got easy last night I didn't get up to do anything but went right to sleep.  For a couple of hours anyway until it started hurting again.  I do believe it is better this morning though.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 1, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The wife came home early, had another go-round with her supervisor who's blaming the wife for all the supervisors problems/failings and (unfortunately in private) accused the wife of misrepresenting herself during the interview.  The wife had swallowed her anger and came home for lunch ready to quit.  We had already been documenting everything so I convinced her to go to HR and file a "hostile work environment" complaint which we did, we'll probably contact an attorney for a consult just in-case as HR claims it's not a Hostile Work Environment, simply a communication problem........
> ...



There you are!!!    I missed your vigil last night!  Puter problems?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 1, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Ended up getting hooked up around 10:30 last night and went (almost) right to sleep, somehow as I felt like a lab rat and was uncomfortable.  Good thing I was tired.  Up around quarter to five but had to remain hooked up till 5:30, was not a happy camper about that.



So keeping my fingers crossed that they can do for you what the sleep clinic did for Hombre.  Changed his life (and mine) for the better for sure.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 1, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Oh, sorry to hear that Foxy.  Glad you're feeling better.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Thanks.  I'm sure I'll live.  But I've been pretty well out of commission for most of a week and I'll sure be glad when I can use my left arm again without extreme pain.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 1, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Maybe some Aleve would help you.  That stuff works great!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Thanks.  I take the generic naproxen, which is what Aleve is, for my general arthritic aches and pains, but for this shoulder pain, ibuprofin is working better along with immobilizing the shoulder and using an ice pack.  Bought some very expensive Australian Dream hoping that would help but it doesn't.  Works good on sore backs though.

I just file this kind of thing under the 'old age isn't for sissies' Chris.  Take care of yourself and appreciate the strength and health of your youth.  It doesn't last forever, but planning ahead could make your own senior years a lot more trouble free.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 1, 2015)

Off to open up.... Poker tonight and 8 house guests arriving from 2 directions tomorrow. Somewhere in all this, I have to find time to go grocery shopping.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 1, 2015)

Just got back from running the wife all over (clinic rounds) and my follow up at the sleep center.  Yup they counted almost 200 times in just over 5 hours that I stopped breathing, on the 20th I go back for a CPAP sleep test, basically to find which pressure works best for me.  The doc said the VA currently has the best ones on the market and I'll obviously be getting mine from them.  As thing as going in a few years I just might look like this;


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 1, 2015)

Wait?  You don't look like that now?


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 1, 2015)

Mrs. Liberty is five years my senior.  I hear increasing comments about this pain and that soreness.  This is my life going forward isn't it?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 1, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Wait?  You don't look like that now?


Nope......  still waiting on the parts to come in........  

They're not as fast as they depict on the "historical documents"..........


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 1, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Just got back from running the wife all over (clinic rounds) and my follow up at the sleep center.  Yup they counted almost 200 times in just over 5 hours that I stopped breathing, on the 20th I go back for a CPAP sleep test, basically to find which pressure works best for me.  The doc said the VA currently has the best ones on the market and I'll obviously be getting mine from them.  As thing as going in a few years I just might look like this;



Well I am certainly glad you are getting some help, but I am very disappointed that with that diagnosis, they are making you wait 20 days to be fitted with a CPAP?  To me that is criminal.  Hombre had his sleep test, they fitted him with the CPAP that very night, and he came home with it the next morning.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 1, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just got back from running the wife all over (clinic rounds) and my follow up at the sleep center.  Yup they counted almost 200 times in just over 5 hours that I stopped breathing, on the 20th I go back for a CPAP sleep test, basically to find which pressure works best for me.  The doc said the VA currently has the best ones on the market and I'll obviously be getting mine from them.  As thing as going in a few years I just might look like this;
> ...


The VA doesn't do the sleep testing, it's all contracted out so it's the typical government mandated step 1 through step 200, since it's free for me I really can't complain....... too much.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 2, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

 Harper (Save's granddaughter),
 Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
 TK, and TK's grandma,
 Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
 Sherry’s Mom,
 Becki and Becki’s hubby,
 Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
 The Ringels in difficult transition,
 Mrs. BBD's knee,
 Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
 Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
 GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
 Noomi!!!
 Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
 Nosmo's mom,
ChrisL's interview,
 Mrs. Ernie,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
 And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Spoonman, Gracie, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.






P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 2, 2015)

<insert suitable rooster sound here>


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 2, 2015)

<insert suitable rooster sound here>


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 2, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> <insert suitable rooster sound here>


I've got just the thing for that rooster.......


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 2, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > <insert suitable rooster sound here>
> ...



No coffee yet huh?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 2, 2015)

Oh, I've had coffee.... The first wave got here at 4 AM. Now I have to take momma to Mobile for a post procedure check up. Second wave should be here when we get back.


----------



## 007 (Jul 2, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Oh, I've had coffee.... The first wave got here at 4 AM. Now I have to take momma to Mobile for a post procedure check up. Second wave should be here when we get back.


I like you're avatar, bro.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 2, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


No CPAP yet........


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 2, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



One of my uncles is on CPAP.  He says that you actually do get used to sleeping with the mask.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Yeah, I know it's going to take some getting used to but I'm exhausted all the time and if this fixes the problem then I'll learn to like it...... 
Talking with the doc, apnea is hereditary, many things can trigger it or make it worse.  Soldiers returning from war that have been exposed to explosions have had their apnea triggered by that exposure so we have healthy 20 somethings who are now dealing with a genetic issue brought about at a young age that might not have manifested itself until much later in life.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 2, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Well, I really hope it helps.  Good luck to you, Ringel!    My uncle seems to be doing quite well with it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Hombre had not slept in years--he was intermittently entering a sleep stage just barely enough to keep himself alive.  This was causing aches, pains, irritability, depression, excess urination during the night, as well as fatigue and a tendency to dose off at inappropriate, and sometimes dangerous, times.

When he experienced his first good night's sleep with the CPAP, he was definitely a changed man.  He couldn't believe how much better he felt.  No more fatigue, he was able to stay fully awake from rising to bedtime, felt more physically fit, and was much more alert and positive and like his old self.  So from the beginning he has looked forward to going to bed with it and he definitely considers it a friend, not a burden.   (Bracing for the huge opening I gave the guys with that one.  )

But he doesn't really wear a mask--just a light harness to secure the device that forces moistened air/oxygen into his hose.  It stopped his snoring, which was a huge blessing for me, and it it is not uncomfortable for him at all.   He did learn pretty quickly not to use it without  putting water in the humidifier too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 2, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> <insert suitable rooster sound here>



I actually liked the roosters back in the days when I went to work at 7 a.m. or earlier.  But now it is more likely to be noisy peacocks and there have been mornings that 007's hatchet would look pretty good.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 2, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I've had a headache for days, sometimes pretty severe.  Pretty sure it's a combination of the apnea, allergies and stress due to the wife's work situation.  At this point she's being ostracized but is reporting everything to HR, if she can hold out one more month then she'll qualify for unemployment if they fire her or we can prove a "hostile work environment" .


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 2, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



And she has made herself available with resumes and stuff on the open job market too, yes?  I was watching a movie made in India with some heavily accented English and a lot of English subtitles last night--called "The Lunchbox". It was definitely low budget and probably wouldn't be as good to a guy, but it hooked me fairly quickly and I was drawn into it.  And one of the lines that I thought specially pertinent was "Sometimes the wrong train will get you to the right station."   

My son, who is devoutly religious, never could understand why he had to go through a hellish job in southeast Texas. . . until. . .that job opened the door and led him into the job he has now that has been absolutely great for him beyond his wildest imagination.  Without the one, the second almost certainly never would have happened. So, you guys remain on the list.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 2, 2015)

Oh and all of a sudden all the recommendations and suggestions she made that were initially rebuffed or ignored are being put in place........  Uuummmmm........


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 2, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Oh yeah, she's been flooding the market with resumes.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 2, 2015)

I was fired from 7-11 when I refused to work 4 midnight shifts a week.  I told the owner a month before that school was starting up in four weeks and I wanted to sub again.  He told me to work the shifts or quit.  I quit and he said, no you're fired.  

I was also fired from a book jobbing company that I tried to computerize more in the 1990s.  They fired me and recently went under.  Too bad they didn't computerize...


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 2, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Oh yeah, she's been flooding the market with resumes.



I didn't think you could use the word flood in Texas these days.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 2, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yeah, she's been flooding the market with resumes.
> ...


Not in our end........  flooding..... not yet.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 2, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yeah, she's been flooding the market with resumes.
> ...



You can definitely use the word 'flood' in Texas beginning in central Texas and all the way north, south, and east.  Many if not most of those areas have received double or triple their normal amount of rain so far this year.  Lake Texhoma was over the spillway twice this summer which is something that just never happens.  The DFW metro area and the Houston metro area have had street flooding deep enough to drown people and almost all of the lakes and rivers have been over their banks.  We've never seen anything like it.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 2, 2015)

Krogers as they are known here and King Sooper out West have something strange in their stores.  When I go through self checkout the credit/debit reader is directly above the cash receptacle.  It makes it very difficult to insert bills into the machine.  Almost like they don't want you to use cash.  Weird.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 2, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Krogers as they are known here and King Sooper out West have something strange in their stores.  When I go through self checkout the credit/debit reader is directly above the cash receptacle.  It makes it very difficult to insert bills into the machine.  Almost like they don't want you to use cash.  Weird.


Cash?  What's that?
Oh yeah, I remember, it's that green stuff I hand over to the wife.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 2, 2015)

The wife want's to go to Roswell for the 4th..... and the Alien Festival.....  This aught to be fun........


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 2, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> The wife want's to go to Roswell for the 4th..... and the Alien Festival.....  This aught to be fun........



Be sure you have a room reserved.  The town can fill up really fast.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 2, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Krogers as they are known here and King Sooper out West have something strange in their stores.  When I go through self checkout the credit/debit reader is directly above the cash receptacle.  It makes it very difficult to insert bills into the machine.  Almost like they don't want you to use cash.  Weird.



Most of our stores around here including our Smiths (which is the Krogers brand) have taken out the self checkout and put on more checkers when busy.  The self check out just wasn't working out that well.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 3, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

 Harper (Save's granddaughter),
 Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
 TK, and TK's grandma,
 Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
 Sherry’s Mom,
 Becki and Becki’s hubby,
 Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
 The Ringels in difficult transition,
 Mrs. BBD's knee,
 Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
 Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
 GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
 Noomi!!!
 Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
 Nosmo's mom,
ChrisL's interview,
 Mrs. Ernie,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
 And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Spoonman, Gracie, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.






P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 3, 2015)

Just one question.  Who used the grape juice dispenser last?  We are all out.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 3, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Just one question.  Who used the grape juice dispenser last?  We are all out.



  I'll get right on it.  I guess if I had to choose a favorite juice, grape juice would be it.  I am glad that I like apple juice too because it is usually the cheapest.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 3, 2015)

There is the advantage of not having to check the label for pulp free too.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 3, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 3, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  It has been a miserable week with my injured shoulder but last night I didn't have to take any pain meds during the night so I have to believe it is getting better.  Mildly throbbing now but only because I have been using my arm quite a bit I think.  I think I'll take it easy one more day and then try to begin returning to normal.

Hope everybody is looking forward to a great holiday weekend.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 3, 2015)

Good morning everyone!  Yay!  Friday!


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 3, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we're still keeping vigil for
> 
> ...



Gracie is around.    She did some posting last night.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 3, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...




Thanks for this Chris.  Among the great blues guitarists, Steve Ray Vaughn is right up there.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 3, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



He is one of my all time favorites.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 3, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Good morning everyone!  Yay!  Friday!



When you work from home, you can 'leave the office' for the weekend?  I envy you that as I never mastered that kind of discipline.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 3, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everyone!  Yay!  Friday!
> ...



No, I still have work tomorrow, but only half a day on Saturdays, so that makes me happy.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 3, 2015)

Need to get a customer's outdoor light working Saturday.  Sort of like defusing a bomb, as wasps have a nest on the backside.  Playing in the mud too.  Have to trench some drain tile in for another customer with basement water issues.  Then off to lumberjack after mowing three yards.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 3, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Need to get a customer's outdoor light working Saturday.  Sort of like defusing a bomb, as wasps have a nest on the backside.  Playing in the mud too.  Have to trench some drain tile in for another customer with basement water issues.  Then off to lumberjack after mowing three yards.



So does that leave you any time to sell and manage sales of cars?


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 3, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Need to get a customer's outdoor light working Saturday.  Sort of like defusing a bomb, as wasps have a nest on the backside.  Playing in the mud too.  Have to trench some drain tile in for another customer with basement water issues.  Then off to lumberjack after mowing three yards.
> ...



Yep I have 60 hours a week for that.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 3, 2015)

In Roswell, been here since 1PM.  Went to the "festival", not much in the way of aliens (if one doesn't include some of the people....), the street setup was 2 blocks long so we went to the antique and thrift stores after walking through the street vendors.  Hopefully there'll be more crazies out tomorrow........  If not we might take a trip up to Fort Sumner.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 3, 2015)

By the way that short walk of about 6 blocks total including the festival wore me out......


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 3, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> In Roswell, been here since 1PM.  Went to the "festival", not much in the way of aliens (if one doesn't include some of the people....), the street setup was 2 blocks long so we went to the antique and thrift stores after walking through the street vendors.  Hopefully there'll be more crazies out tomorrow........  If not we might take a trip up to Fort Sumner.



Not much in Fort Sumner to see or do except the Old Fort Sumner and Billy the Kid museums--both are worth touring just for the really unique historical antiques


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 3, 2015)

4 adults and 5 children here through Sunday afternoon. Not a lot of time to post today.

The adults are headed for Doc's in a bit.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 4, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
ChrisL's interview,
Mrs. Ernie,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Spoonman, Gracie, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.






P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 4, 2015)

They weren't all adults...
I was designated driver, thank GOD! Everyone had fun. Whether or not my boy remembers that tomorrow remains to be seen.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 4, 2015)

Happy 4th everyone.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 4, 2015)

Good morning and Happy Fourth everybody.  Shoulder/upper arm still ache but it is less each day, so I am assuming I am getting well.  Right now enjoying toast and coffee and waiting for the ibuprofen to kick in so I can get started on a humongous potato salad for a family cookout later.

Hope you all have a pleasant and happy day planned.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 4, 2015)

Happy Independence Day to all my coffee shop friends!


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 5, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  We had a pleasant family cookout yesterday at Aunt Betty's and Uncle Ed's.  The weather was perfect with temps in the high 70's (rain clouds around cooled things off considerably), overcast skies so no sun in our eyes, no wind, no flies, no mosquitos.  Just a wonderful afternoon and evening in their lovely back yard.  All the extra activity didn't do a thing for my ailing left arm, but it was worth it.  We did play hooky from church this morning as I just didn't think I could handle wrestling myself one-armed in and out of the car again.

Plus the neighbors didn't run out of ammo with their fireworks until close to midnight so sleep was not much of an option until that happened.

So hope everybody is having a great 4th of July weekend.  Hope activity picked up at the Alien Festival for the Ringels and Ernie is enjoying his family and everybody else is doing pretty much what they want to do.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 5, 2015)

It's official...WQ put a ring on it!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 5, 2015)

Sherry said:


> It's official...WQ put a ring on it!!



Woo hoo!!!  Did ya'll put a date on the ring yet?

I am an excellent judge of character (she says immodestly) and I think the two of you to also be excellent judges of character, so if the three of us see this as a good thing, then it is.     Congratulations and very best wishes.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 5, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > It's official...WQ put a ring on it!!
> ...



Thanks, Foxy...most likely it will be sometime in the spring.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 5, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > It's official...WQ put a ring on it!!
> ...




Thank you kind lady.  It was a wonderful four days at chez Sherry.    Her son....(the prodigy) and me did some recording and writing.  We did.....I think.....really nice string arrangement to an Eagle's song called Seven Bridges Road.  Like my guitar....love his string part....but as usual....hate my voice.    I might post sometime.

Foxy....since I know you are a musician and your kids are as well....I thought you might like the following.  Me trying to channel Jimmy Page with a little WQ at the end.  The second is a beautiful Chris Isaac song.

Hope you like.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 5, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  We had a pleasant family cookout yesterday at Aunt Betty's and Uncle Ed's.  The weather was perfect with temps in the high 70's (rain clouds around cooled things off considerably), overcast skies so no sun in our eyes, no wind, no flies, no mosquitos.  Just a wonderful afternoon and evening in their lovely back yard.  All the extra activity didn't do a thing for my ailing left arm, but it was worth it.  We did play hooky from church this morning as I just didn't think I could handle wrestling myself one-armed in and out of the car again.
> 
> Plus the neighbors didn't run out of ammo with their fireworks until close to midnight so sleep was not much of an option until that happened.
> 
> So hope everybody is having a great 4th of July weekend.  Hope activity picked up at the Alien Festival for the Ringels and Ernie is enjoying his family and everybody else is doing pretty much what they want to do.



I went to watch fireworks at a secret spot where you can see for miles and miles with a couple of friends both Friday night and last night.  It was awesome.  We got to see a whole bunch of shows at the same time!    My neck was starting to hurt because I kept turning my head here, there, over there.    Today, I went to a cookout at my aunties.  Just the usual stuff, hamburgers, hot dogs, chicken wings, potato salad, the usual stuff.  Great weekend!    Hope your arm feels all better soon.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 5, 2015)

Sherry said:


> It's official...WQ put a ring on it!!



Congratulations to you both!  That's awesome news!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 5, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Good stuff.  Really good stuff!!!!

And I dunno WQ.  You have excellent pitch and a very pleasant voice.  I would have to see you perform and check out some range, dynamics things to know whether you would be a good front man, but from what I have heard, your voice is much better than you give it credit.    (And I don't like to hear my voice on tape either but others tell me they hear it much differently.  What I'm saying is you are probably not the best judge of how good you are.  )


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 5, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




I guess it's the hearing on tape thing.  I sing in tune and the voice is strong....but I don't like the sound of it....I can't explain why.  The guitar I like so go figure.  Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 5, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



Well I love it...and that's all that matters.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 5, 2015)

Congrats to Sherry and WQ!!
(Sherry, we can keep meeting in our secret place if ya want........)

Oh, can others read that??!!  Damn!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 5, 2015)

We left Roswell early and enjoyed the trip home, stopped in Hondo and bought a nice handmade patio rocking chair.  They had some gorgeous rosewood dining room chairs that I'm considering though they're about $150 each.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 5, 2015)

Dibs on best cat!


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 5, 2015)

Harper is getting tubes in her ears again on Wednesday.  Takes about 15 minutes, so no biggie there.  However they also want to fill a couple of cavities which will take another two hours to three.  This is worrisome, so she had a rough time with the anesthesia last time.  Opa is worried.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 5, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Dibs on best cat!



I've seen you in your tuxedo.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 5, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  We had a pleasant family cookout yesterday at Aunt Betty's and Uncle Ed's.  The weather was perfect with temps in the high 70's (rain clouds around cooled things off considerably), overcast skies so no sun in our eyes, no wind, no flies, no mosquitos.  Just a wonderful afternoon and evening in their lovely back yard.  All the extra activity didn't do a thing for my ailing left arm, but it was worth it.  We did play hooky from church this morning as I just didn't think I could handle wrestling myself one-armed in and out of the car again.
> 
> Plus the neighbors didn't run out of ammo with their fireworks until close to midnight so sleep was not much of an option until that happened.
> 
> So hope everybody is having a great 4th of July weekend.  Hope activity picked up at the Alien Festival for the Ringels and Ernie is enjoying his family and everybody else is doing pretty much what they want to do.


It was great having all the kids here, but you know what they say about house guests and fish....
11 people in a house set up for 2 is a bit much.
They all left about noon and Momma and I opened Doc's. I left her there for open mic night and am enjoying having the house all to myself.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 5, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


Wait! What?? You guys are gonna get hitched? OMG!!

CONGRATS!!!! Happy dance!


----------



## Gracie (Jul 5, 2015)

Maybe you should have a bachelors party at Ernies? TAKE PICS!!!


----------



## Gracie (Jul 5, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Harper is getting tubes in her ears again on Wednesday.  Takes about 15 minutes, so no biggie there.  However they also want to fill a couple of cavities which will take another two hours to three.  This is worrisome, so she had a rough time with the anesthesia last time.  Opa is worried.


I'll send up some prayers for Harper and the family.
Hugs


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 5, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Harper is getting tubes in her ears again on Wednesday.  Takes about 15 minutes, so no biggie there.  However they also want to fill a couple of cavities which will take another two hours to three.  This is worrisome, so she had a rough time with the anesthesia last time.  Opa is worried.



Well she still leads the vigil list and will remain there until you want her removed or until she has received all the help medical science can provide for her.  Extra prayers on Wednesday though.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 5, 2015)

Well, it's a big deal for me anyway...

40k


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 5, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> Well, it's a big deal for me anyway...
> 
> 40k



High Mr H.  Always happy when you stop by.  But ????.  What am I missing here?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 5, 2015)

40K posts at USMB


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 5, 2015)

closing in on 30 K myself


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 5, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> closing in on 30 K myself


Milk it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 5, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > closing in on 30 K myself
> ...



Ah okay, I get it now.  I don't know when I passed that landmark.  I'm not sure whether congratulations are in order or the Dutch Aunt lecture on its time that we all got a life - LOL - but I think I'll go with the congratulations.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 5, 2015)

Yeah, I don't pop in here and follow everyone like I should. Sorry 'bout that. 

But when I reach milestones like this, it causes me to reflect on my time here and the importance of what an outlet it has been and how USMB has allowed me  to get crazy serious stupid idiotic sentimental abusive condescending erratic emotional and... occasionally banned. 

Thanks, folks.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 5, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> Well, it's a big deal for me anyway...
> 
> 40k




Okay.....I guess congratulations are in order!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 5, 2015)

Cleaning out my mailbox tonight:

*Angels As Explained by Children*​
I only know the names of two angels, Hark and Harold.
Gregory, age 5

Everybody's got it all wrong. Angels don't wear halos anymore. I forget why, but scientists are working on it.-Olive, age 9

It's not easy to become an angel! First, you die.  Then you go to Heaven, and then there's still the flight training to go through. And then you got to agree to wear those angel clothes.
-Matthew, age 9

Angels work for God and watch over kids when God
Has to go do something else. -Mitchell, age 7

My guardian angel helps me with math, but he's not much good for science. -Henry, age 8

Angels don't eat, but they drink milk from Holy Cows!!! -Jack, age 6

Angels talk all the way while they're flying you up to heaven. The main subject is where you went wrong before you got dead. Daniel, age 9

When an angel gets mad, he takes a deep breath and counts to ten. And when he lets out his breath again, somewhere there's a tornado. -Reagan, age 10

Angels have a lot to do and they keep very busy.  If you lose a tooth, an angel comes in through your window and leaves money under your pillow.  Then when it gets cold, angels go south for the winter.
-Sara, age 6

Angels live in cloud houses made by God and his Son, who's a very good carpenter. -Jared, age 8

All angels are girls because they gotta wear dresses and boys didn't go for it. -Antonio, age 9

My angel is my grandma who died last year. She got a big head-start on helping me while she was still down here on earth. -Ashley ~ age 9

Some of the angels are in charge of helping heal sick animals and pets. And if
They don't make the animals get better, they help the child get over it. - Vicki , age 8

What I don't get about angels is why, when someone Is in love, they shoot arrows at them.  - Sarah , age 7​


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 5, 2015)

Oh and its good to have Gracie back and take her off the watch list.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 5, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

 Harper (Save's granddaughter),
 Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
 TK, and TK's grandma,
 Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
 Sherry’s Mom,
 Becki and Becki’s hubby,
 Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
 The Ringels in difficult transition,
 Mrs. BBD's knee,
 Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
 Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
 GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
 Noomi!!!
 Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
 Nosmo's mom,
ChrisL's interview,
 Mrs. Ernie,
Foxfyre's sprained shoulder
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
 And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Spoonman, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.




P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 6, 2015)

Gracie is heading in for a double end reaming this coming Friday .

I don't dread that. What I dread is the prep on Thursday. Just clear broth, green jello, tea. All day. 

I won't know the results of the findings for at least a week after that. And this time..I will have an anesthesiologist. Whew. Twilight doesn't work on me.

So far...I have lost 18 lbs in just a tad over a month. Once this is done...we can see what the hell is going on in them thar innards.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 6, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Gracie is heading in for a *double end reaming* this coming Friday .
> 
> I don't dread that. What I dread is the prep on Thursday. Just clear broth, green jello, tea. All day.
> 
> ...


Two on one?  Guess you're never to old to experiment sexually.........


Ooooh, medical treatment.  My bad, never mind..........


----------



## Gracie (Jul 6, 2015)

He decided not to go with the camera pill. He said since he is going to be excavating the lower region he may as well stick another tube down my upper region. I said I didn't give a damn what he does as long as I STAY ASLEEP!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 6, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Gracie is heading in for a double end reaming this coming Friday .
> 
> I don't dread that. What I dread is the prep on Thursday. Just clear broth, green jello, tea. All day.
> 
> ...



Well, we'll put you back on the list at least until you get through your procedure.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 6, 2015)

Gallant Warrior hasn't posted in several days has he?   I still worry about him out in the middle of nowhere all by himself.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 6, 2015)

Oh and good morning all.  Hombre and I were up with the roosters this morning getting ready for the house cleaning crew coming later this morning.  Shoulder/arm seems some better but I'm really trying not to over exert and re-injure it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 6, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Gallant Warrior hasn't posted in several days has he?   I still worry about him out in the middle of nowhere all by himself.


He's probably busy with stuff, I'm sure he'll be back around soon.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 6, 2015)

Well, hope everyone had a great and fun weekend.  Back to the grindstone.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 6, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Gracie is heading in for a double end reaming this coming Friday .
> 
> I don't dread that. What I dread is the prep on Thursday. Just clear broth, green jello, tea. All day.
> 
> ...



Good luck to you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Well, hope everyone had a great and fun weekend.  Back to the grindstone.



So any word on your application yet Chris?


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 6, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Well, hope everyone had a great and fun weekend.  Back to the grindstone.
> ...



Nothing yet.  They said probably not until the end of this week, so still waiting.  Thanks for asking though!


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 6, 2015)

I sure hope everybody had a fun and safe 4th of July weekend.  No one got blown up?  Good.

Friday afternoon Daisy the Mutt and I went for our daily constitutional in Thompson Park.  I saw an old girlfriend and her father, Tom there.  I have known this family for years.  Her older brother was my roommate at The Ohio State University.  But these days, her father is in the twilight of his days.  He is 91 years old.  But forty years ago, he had a zesty, enthusiastic lust for life.  He was a notorious lead footed driver and tailgater.

One sunny afternoon, years and years ago, he decided to take his three kids, Steve (known as "Spike", Sean and the youngest, Keely) and three of their friends swimming at the Crucible Management Club.  Crucible Steel had a giant mill in neighboring Midland, Pennsylvania.  I worked there two of my college years summers.  There are plenty of stories about working in the mill, but they will have to wait for me to unroll this story first.  Crucible Steel maintained an exclusive club for management.  It featured 18 holes of challenging golf, tennis courts, a lavish banquet hall, trap and skeet ranges and an Olympic sized swimming pool.

So Tom bundled up his kids and their friends and headed off to the club.  He drove a big ol' Ford LTD station wagon.  Keely and her friend took the cargo bay at the back end of of the car and sat up on the tailgate with the rear window open.  You could do that sort of thing back then as safety concerns and children was not yet a topic of any importance.  Tom decided to take the 'back way' which meant driving that land yacht across unpaved country roads.  Soon, Tom found himself behind a driver who was not as enthusiastic about speeding down that crappy road.

The driver in front of Tom admonished him by waving his arm out the window and shouting "Back off!  Slow down!"  That didn't cut any mustard with Tom and persisted in tailgating that poor guy.

"Back off!  Slow down!" the frustrated driver kept motioning and shouting.  Finally he pulled over, got out of his car and confronted Tom.  "Are you trying to kill someone?" asked the frustrated driver.

Now Tom was used to ferrying his three kids around at a pace he himself found acceptable.  But Tom was not used to confronting the victims of his highway bullying.  Confused and flustered himself Tom said, "Listen, I've got three six kids in here..."

Sure, his three and their friends made six.  But the frustrated driver heard "Listen, I've got three sick kids in here!"

"Oh!.  Three sick kids?!?  Let me pull off and let you by!"

Sometimes, every once in a while, karma ignores a situation.

Incidentally, Daisy says Hi!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 6, 2015)

Always look forward to Nosmo's Coffee Shop blogs.

And cleaning out today's e-mail drawing WQ's attention especially to "music performance' :

*35 Slogans For College Majors If They Were Actually Honest.*

*Chemistry:* Where alcohol IS a solution.

*Biochemistry:* Spend 4 years aspiring to discover the cure for cancer, and the rest of your life manufacturing shampoo.

*Archaeology:* If you don’t know what it is, it’s probably ceremonial.

*Information Technology:* Let me google that for you.

*Computer Science (for a straight girl):* The odds are good, but the goods are odd.

*Political Science:* Your opinion is wrong.

*Aerospace Engineering:* “It actually is rocket science.”

*Engineering:* The art of figuring out which parameters you can safely ignore.

*Structural Engineering:* Because architects don’t know what physics is.

*Philosophy:* Think about it…

*Communications:* “We’ll teach you everything you need to know about convincing your friends that your degree is actually meaningful.”

*Speech Pathology:* We have ways of making you talk.

*Linguistics:* Studied 17 languages, am fluent in none of them.

*Criminal Justice:* We’re here because of Law & Order reruns.

*Photography:* It’s worth a shot.

*Statistics:* Where everything’s made up and the numbers don’t matter.

*Anthropology:* It’ll get you laid, but won’t get you paid!

*Zoology:* Because you can’t major in kittens.

*Psychology:* good luck doing anything until you get your master’s!

*Premed:* “I’ll probably switch majors in 2 years.”

*History:* History may repeat itself, but you definitely will.

*English:* So you want to be a teacher.

*Film:* Forks on the left, knives on the right.

*Astrophysics:* “Eh, I’m within an order of magnitude.”

*Creative Writing:* Because job security is for pussies.

*Latin:* Because useful is overrated.

*Physics:* “Everything you learned last week is wrong.”

*Nursing:* Learning to save other’s lives while struggling not to take your own.

*Marine Bio:* “I wanted to play with dolphins…but I’m looking at algae instead.”

*Accounting:* Selling your soul for money.

*Finance:* “Accounting was too hard.”

*Journalism:* Learn how to construct an argument that no one will pay to listen to.

*Art History:* And you thought MAKING art was pointless!

*Music Performance:* If you don’t hate yourself, you’re doing it wrong.

*Graphic Design:* No, we aren’t artists. We are designers. There’s a difference.​


----------



## Gracie (Jul 6, 2015)

Daisy is a cutie pie!

Went and got my potassium pills today. HORSE pills. I googled, too. I ain't taking that shit. Nope. Ain't gonna. Shit is poison. I'm gonna do it the natural way. Bananas, yogurt, milk, leafy veggies, avocados, etc. AND, my Ensure drink supplies 780 mgs per drink if done twice a day. So..thats the plan, Sam. No horse pills with potential horrid side effects. 
It also says in google (stanford, mayo clinic, drugs dot com, etc), NOT to take potassium suppliments if on any high blood pressure pills. I take FOUR of the damn things yet he gives me an RX for these pills? Oh hell no.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 6, 2015)

Low on potassium? Doc told you to take suppliments? Don't wanna do that and instead want to do it naturally? I've been googling.

1 banana 422 mgs
1 sweet potatoe 542 mgs
1 avocado 487
1 yogurt 579
1 cup spinach 839
1 cup milk 366
2 Ensure drinks 780
Total.......4015

Bodies over 18 years old need 4700 mgs of potassium daily. So...if I can eat/drink the above, add another cup of milk, I can get all the potassium I need. Naturally. Which begs the question of WHY my doc would perscribe a horse pill that can screw up my intestines and mess with my high blood pressure.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 6, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Low on potassium? Doc told you to take suppliments? Don't wanna do that and instead want to do it naturally? I've been googling.
> 
> 1 banana 422 mgs
> 1 sweet potatoe 542 mgs
> ...



I would guess that it might be easier for the doc to just prescribe the pill, or people don't want to change their diets in general and prefer a pill.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 6, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Low on potassium? Doc told you to take suppliments? Don't wanna do that and instead want to do it naturally? I've been googling.
> ...



There are valid reasons to take supplements, but  getting your nutrients naturally is always going to be better than trying to get them from pills.  I do take a hefty vitamen/mineral supplement daily plus supplemental magnesium on top of that, but like Gracie, I try to get most of my potassium from the foods I eat.  And there's enough high potassium foods to make that pretty easy to do.  Some of the big guns like iron and B-12 sometimes have to be infused if a body is low and doesn't absorb the supplements well.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 6, 2015)

I looked up that pill. No thanks.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 6, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Gallant Warrior hasn't posted in several days has he?   I still worry about him out in the middle of nowhere all by himself.


Thank you for the thoughts, Foxy!  I fell so far behind with the CS, I just skipped to the last page and started scrolling backwards.
I have indeed been very busy.  Summer in Alaska means you get as much outside stuff done as you can before it snows again.  And it's been stink-hot here (comparatively) so working outside is, well,  sweaty business.  I have to check for the dirt necklaces before I go anywhere public.  I've also been dealing with a sick animal, and a partner who's decided to work TWO full-time jobs, at 64 yrs old!
For anyone interested:  I am very pleased with and proud of the community I have chosen to be a part of.  55 homes, many outbuildings and a lot of equipment were destroyed in our recent fire in Willow.  But the way people are pulling together and helping each other is absolutely heartening!  Willow is the unofficial mushing capital of Alaska (think dog sleds & Iditarod) and lots of money is coming in from all over the world to help the mushers.  Well, the mushers have been sharing that largesse with less fortunate and less publicized community members.  There have already been two homes rebuilt by volunteers, and local businesses are contributing materials.  There's at least one contractor who has been helping out, too.  The goal is to have everybody who lost a home in a new place before the snow flies.  Every few miles along the road, someone has posted homemade signs thanking the firefighters who helped save so many other homes and stop the fire before it spread further and caused more heartache and damage.
I am also proud to announce that I bought my newest Carrharts yesterday.  I went from a 40/32 to a 33/32!  I cannot tell you all how much better I feel, and feel about myself.  When I compare how I look now to the photo on my security badge....well, you might be hard-pressed to believe I am the person on my badge.
Unfortunately, I haven't done a good job of keeping up here.  I hope everybody is doing well and will try to keep up.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 7, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gallant Warrior hasn't posted in several days has he?   I still worry about him out in the middle of nowhere all by himself.
> ...



Wow GW.  Sounds like you have been doing stuff more important than keeping up here.  Congrats on the weight loss.  And good for the people helping out folks.  And happy that you are well.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 7, 2015)

Just before 5 a.m. and my sore arm isn't going to allow sleep.    I don't believe there is anywhere I have to be today or anything I absolutely have to do, so maybe that will allow some healing time.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 7, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Just before 5 a.m. and my sore arm isn't going to allow sleep.    I don't believe there is anywhere I have to be today or anything I absolutely have to do, so maybe that will allow some healing time.


You might want to see someone about that.  Basically you're putting pressure on a nerve bundle in your sleep, happened to the wife recently.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 7, 2015)

Was up at 6, got the wife fed and out the door, she was running late and in a mood......


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 7, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Just before 5 a.m. and my sore arm isn't going to allow sleep.    I don't believe there is anywhere I have to be today or anything I absolutely have to do, so maybe that will allow some healing time.
> ...



My friend the E.R. doc checked me out and declared me in no serious trouble.  Just a matter of letting it heal.  But thanks.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 7, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Just before 5 a.m. and my sore arm isn't going to allow sleep.    I don't believe there is anywhere I have to be today or anything I absolutely have to do, so maybe that will allow some healing time.


Rest up, let that arm heal, Foxy.  Have you tried heat?


----------



## Gracie (Jul 7, 2015)

You live in a wonderful community, Gallant. Actually, I do too. Consider ourselves blessed. 

Do you have frozen arm, Foxfyre?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 7, 2015)

I slept late and the partner was already here when I dragged myself out of bed.  It's cool enough to work outside, so I should be getting my butt in gear.  Made enough burnt offerings yesterday so I don't have to cook if I don't want to, maybe make up a salad.  I have an order for some yogurt, so that's got to be done, too.
Hope everyone is doing well this fine day.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 7, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Just before 5 a.m. and my sore arm isn't going to allow sleep.    I don't believe there is anywhere I have to be today or anything I absolutely have to do, so maybe that will allow some healing time.
> ...



Yep, heat, ice, lidocaine patches, and lots and lots of Naproxen and Ibuprofen.  

I can't rest long though with house guest arrive on Friday and still more house guests next week.  But I'll get through it.

By the way GW, you did see Sherry & WQ's engagement announcement yesterday?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 7, 2015)

Gracie said:


> You live in a wonderful community, Gallant. Actually, I do too. Consider ourselves blessed.
> 
> Do you have frozen arm, Foxfyre?


Greetings, Gracie!  Yup, it's good to know that your neighbors have your back.  I've owned my place now since 2005 and (knock on wood) have never had anything stolen or damaged.  Well, I take that back, once, someone broke into my shed looking for a shovel.  Left a note and $100 bill to cover the damage.  No signature, so I never knew who it was so I could give them back that c-note.  Most of the time, problems occur when the "townies" discover a place.  I guess it takes a special breed to choose to live "rough" like many people in Willow do.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 7, 2015)

Gracie said:


> You live in a wonderful community, Gallant. Actually, I do too. Consider ourselves blessed.
> 
> Do you have frozen arm, Foxfyre?



Nope, no frozen arm.  Pretty mobile for the range I have with it, but trying to put on and take off a shirt, etc. is still really painful.  My doctor friend had a few lidocaine patches to offer and those do help, and she has given me strict orders not to immobilize the arm so that frozen shoulder won't develop.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 7, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Nah, musta missed that announcement.  Pretty cool.  Did they actually meet on line, or have they know each other from somewhere else?
Belated congratulations, Sherry and Welfare Queen!!!  A happy life for both of you together.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 7, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > You live in a wonderful community, Gallant. Actually, I do too. Consider ourselves blessed.
> ...


Do take care of yourself, Foxy.  You always seem to be taking care of everyone else.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 7, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Probably isn't true, but I like to think they met here in the Coffee Shop.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 7, 2015)

I think they met here at USMB. 
Then met in real life. Then he puts a rings on her finger and dem's now gonna get hitched. I think it's awesome! WQ is really a kind man. We had our disagreements, but getting over hurdles only makes one appreciate someone else in the long run. And he is cute, too! Look like he's 20 years old, lol.  They are a great couple. Just too cute, both of them. I love a feel good story. 

I've had frozen arm before. It sucks. Takes forever to UNfreeze but it does eventually. So what did the doc say is wrong with your arm, Foxy?

Gallant...if I thought I could do it, I would live like you do. But I don't think I have it in me.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 7, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Yeah, that's our story and we're gonna stick to it!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 7, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I think they met here at USMB.
> Then met in real life. Then he puts a rings on her finger and dem's now gonna get hitched. I think it's awesome! WQ is really a kind man. We had our disagreements, but getting over hurdles only makes one appreciate someone else in the long run. And he is cute, too! Look like he's 20 years old, lol.  They are a great couple. Just too cute, both of them. I love a feel good story.
> 
> I've had frozen arm before. It sucks. Takes forever to UNfreeze but it does eventually. So what did the doc say is wrong with your arm, Foxy?
> ...


Gracie, we all "have it" in us to live a simple life.  Problem is, we've been spoiled by our technology.  How do you think people lived before all the luxury we have now?  I am just enough of a snob to make do for myself.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 7, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I think they met here at USMB.
> ...


If push came to shove...yeah. I'd give it a go. But Mr Gracie wouldn't. He likes his luxury, lol.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 7, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I think they met here at USMB.
> ...


When I was much younger no problem, now both the wife and i would be more like Eva Gabor in green Acres.......


----------



## Gracie (Jul 7, 2015)

I think I could do it cuz I already am, sorta. But Mr Gracie? Oy. No way would he do what GW is doing. Nope. Plus, he gets cold too easy. He is 68 years old and likes his warmth, lol.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 7, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Thanks, GW. Who would have thought it would all start on a political message board...and here we are a year later.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 7, 2015)

Ran a bunch of errands this morning, cleaned house a little and went swimming twice in the pool.  Now we have storms moving in.   
Two days ago I added acid to the pool, the ph was high, added a little too much dropping the ph waaaay down.... 
Well about an hour later I noticed some greenish-brown swaths on the side of the pool so took the wire brush and scrubbed, by this morning it was all gone.  Also had to add some chlorine as it read there was none.  Last test this afternoon showed everything normal except the alkalinity which was low.  I'm also having to add about a bathtub full amount of water every 3 to 4 days due to evaporation.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 7, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I think I could do it cuz I already am, sorta. But Mr Gracie? Oy. No way would he do what GW is doing. Nope. Plus, he gets cold too easy. He is 68 years old and likes his warmth, lol.


Of course, warmth comes with a price...sweat equity when you have to process your fuel personally.  Amazing how much less house you need when you have to cut your own firewood.  I have a nice two-story, three bedroom place with less than 1000 sq ft.  The bedrooms are tiny by most standards, 8'x8' and 8'x9'.  Living room and kitchen on the lower floor take up the most space, but those rooms are where most of the "living" happens, anyways.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 7, 2015)

Sherry said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Congratulations, Sherry!  I have made and met some friends from online, but you guys have taken things a level higher.  My best to you and WQ.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 7, 2015)

Sherry said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Just to reinforce, WQ, you are not the boss of Sherry....


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 7, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Ran a bunch of errands this morning, cleaned house a little and went swimming twice in the pool.  Now we have storms moving in.
> Two days ago I added acid to the pool, the ph was high, added a little too much dropping the ph waaaay down....
> Well about an hour later I noticed some greenish-brown swaths on the side of the pool so took the wire brush and scrubbed, by this morning it was all gone.  Also had to add some chlorine as it read there was none.  Last test this afternoon showed everything normal except the alkalinity which was low.  I'm also having to add about a bathtub full amount of water every 3 to 4 days due to evaporation.


Can't imagine keeping a pool here.  Even the hotels that have pools have them indoors.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 7, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ran a bunch of errands this morning, cleaned house a little and went swimming twice in the pool.  Now we have storms moving in.
> ...


I would prefer a heated, indoor pool any day....... but I'll take what I can get......


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 7, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Heated, indoor, and maintained by someone else, no doubt.  My partner has a hot tub at his place in town.  Initially, he had no clue and the thing turned into a bizarre science project.  Personally, the chemicals in pools and hot tubs make me feel...unwell, so I avoid both.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 7, 2015)

Oh and my idea of living in the wild has morphed from long distance backpacking, sleeping under the stars to a 5 star hotel with potted plants.........


----------



## Sherry (Jul 7, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Yes, he is the boss of me...when I tell him to be the boss of me.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 7, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Oh and my idea of living in the wild has morphed from long distance backpacking, sleeping under the stars to a 5 star hotel with potted plants.........


Yup.  And "roughing it" means room service.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 7, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Now-a-days they really balance out the chemicals and use as little as is needed, it's not like when we were kids or the difference between a public and private pool .  We have a service that comes once every two weeks and takes care of this, I just decided to nip a potential problem in the bud before there was a real problem otherwise all I do is turn it on, turn it off and skim anything that was blown in off the top of the water.
The pool company loves me, claims the last tenant would not take care of the pool and it had to be drained and refilled twice in one season...... the water had become black.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 7, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and my idea of living in the wild has morphed from long distance backpacking, sleeping under the stars to a 5 star hotel with potted plants.........
> ...


Nah, roughing it means no room service......


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 7, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Eeewwww!   Black water here means good coffee, not bad swimming.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 7, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Roughing it for me means I have a nice cabin and don't have to use a tent or RV anymore.  Of course, I live in a 28' trailer when not at home in the cabin, but WTH, it's dry and warm.  I cannot see myself living I a tent again, unless extreme circumstances require that.  Hence, my intense interest in the recent fire that came way to close to my cabin!


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 7, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Yes, he is the boss of me...when I tell him to be the boss of me.



^^^
Why I gave up trying to understand the female mind.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 7, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Yeah, I'm thinking about a mobile home for my next camping trip.  This one aught to do;






Of course tent camping doesn't have to be "primitive".






Here's the bathroom........


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 7, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, he is the boss of me...when I tell him to be the boss of me.
> ...


You imply females have minds?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 7, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


While not "primitive", those chairs around the fire pit certainly look uncomfortable.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 7, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Oh, yeah, you'd have to climb upstairs on that RV...too much work if you're on vacay...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 7, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Elevator.......


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 7, 2015)

Just checking in at 5.18 AM Wednesday from jolly old England: Can't sleep again.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 7, 2015)

Hmm! my spellchecker accepts both criticise and criticize .


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 8, 2015)

Oooh!  a bilingual bi-checker.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 8, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

 Harper (Save's granddaughter),
 Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
 TK, and TK's grandma,
 Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
 Sherry’s Mom,
 Becki and Becki’s hubby,
 Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
 The Ringels in difficult transition,
 Mrs. BBD's knee,
 Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
 Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
 GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
 Noomi!!!
 Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
 Nosmo's mom,
ChrisL's interview,
 Mrs. Ernie,
Gracie's procedure,
Foxfyre's sprained shoulder
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
 And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Spoonman, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.

And listening to the rain on the roof:





P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 8, 2015)

I just ordered the *Malleus Maleficarum  *


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 8, 2015)

Its a book of witchcraft from the middle ages.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 8, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...




Ah.....depends on the situation.


----------



## Spinster (Jul 8, 2015)

You are so right, Foxfyre. I'm so very thankful to be in my "right" state. Anyone can find something wrong with anyplace, but "home" always feels the best. All it takes is going away from home for a bit to make you realize how nice it is. It's about perspective, isn't it?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 8, 2015)

Interesting night at Doc's
Had a customer come in about 11 with a taxi driver we know. He was well on his way, but not what I would call DRUNK. Seeing he wasn't driving, I decided to serve him. After about 45 minutes, he was up in everyone's face from the barmaid to the gay 80 year old guy at the end of the bar. I asked him to tone it down and he told me no in some "colorful" words. He stood up to confront me and dropped a pint of whiskey out of his pocket.
THAT is BAD. I could lose my license over that and I asked him to leave.
Now this guy is about 5'7" and 220, built like a short Arnold Schwarzenegger. He asked me outside to see if I could make him leave and I told him that I didn't want to hurt him and he should GTFO of my bar. He took a couple steps towards me while reaching towards his back pocket. He stopped short when he saw the Taurus .40 3 feet from his chest.
Well, he left, but returned a few minutes later. Me and another guy physically tossed him and I locked the doors. The guy started banging on windows and the side of the building.
I called the PD.
Cops show up in about 2 minutes and as one is running towards him, gun in hand and shouting "Get on the ground!" the guy reaches for his back pocket again. I jumped out of the line of fire, but thankfully the cop held his fire. The ass was unarmed, but it took 3 cops to get him in cuffs.
He will spend the night in Foley lock-up, lucky twice to be alive.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 8, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  Another rough night sleepijng--pain level down in shoulder but still there and it is very difficult to find a comfortable position to sleep.  so have been asleep here in my office chair for the last couple of hours.   Every little bit helps.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 8, 2015)

William, the pool guy (he and his wife own the service company) came by, gonna have them come out every week now.  The pool which was blue yesterday was starting to go green again, gotta start adding chlorine every day now as well as putting chlorine tabs in the floater.  This summer environment is hard on the pool water.  
William's a talker; oh ya need to do this, oh you should have seen this pool, oh some customers just won't get it through their heads....... 
He's a good guy, his wife is really nice and their son has stated a couple of times when he was here that he was glad to have a customer who took care of their pool, he's just amazed that someone is willing to skim debris, toss in the needed chemicals, etc.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 8, 2015)

Scary stuff at Docs though.  But happy it was solved without anybody getting hurt.  Some people should never ever drink.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 8, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Another rough night sleepijng--pain level down in shoulder but still there and it is very difficult to find a comfortable position to sleep.  so have been asleep here in my office chair for the last couple of hours.   Every little bit helps.




Sorry Foxy.  Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 8, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Scary stuff at Docs though.  But happy it was solved without anybody getting hurt.  Some people should never ever drink.


Yeah it was scary but I did what I had to, almost like second nature. I never had to do that before and was glad to see I could and even happier that I didn't have to go any further.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 8, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Scary stuff at Docs though.  But happy it was solved without anybody getting hurt.  Some people should never ever drink.



No one should ever drink!     But yes, some more so than others.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 8, 2015)

Hush your mouth! I own a bar!


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 8, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Hush your mouth! I own a bar!



I've been the sober person around drunks for a lot of my adult life; I don't much like alcohol.    If they kept their drinking confined to a bar, I'd be great with it.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 8, 2015)

Me too!
Imagine a guy who hasn't had a drink in 27 years owning a bar.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 8, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Me too!
> Imagine a guy who hasn't had a drink in 27 years owning a bar.



That maybe the best person to do it!  You don't waste your own inventory.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 8, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Me too!
> Imagine a guy who hasn't had a drink in 27 years owning a bar.



That's got me beaten by 24 years.  I was drunk for fifty years but have been teetotal  for the last three.
You might have had to throw me out of your bar a few times if I had been a local. I got banned from one pub, and broke the door of another one.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 8, 2015)

Ma and Dad owned a bar, a cafe next door to it and connected with an ajoining door, and on the other side a liquor store. I drank now and then but only did it due to peer pressure but I never did like the taste or how it made me feel. However, I grew up in that bar/cafe/liquor store from age 3 to 21. Ma hired me as bartender but I couldn't handle the drunks and 86'd most of the mouthy ones, so she fired me. I was glad.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 8, 2015)

Wow..just typing that makes me remember fond memories. Like the walk in cooler where all the beer was kept and she had a couple of wine barrels full of apples I brought to her from Tehachapi; the cafe where I was bottle washer cook and waitress and menudo on the stove all the time during business hours cuz Ma said when they got too drunk next door she would give them menudo to sober them up so they would spend more to get drunk again; the native american chief that taught me how to play poker in the back room where the card tables were set up and the pool table was..and one day he came in full regalia with eagle feather headdress just to show me what it looked like on him...and all the fringed leather pants and beaded shirt as well; the field workers browsing the liquor store and Dad handing out candy, eggs, a carton of milk, loaf of bread to the moms who didn't have enough money to pay for it all; the jukebox booming in the background, the rolling of dice on the bar top.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 8, 2015)

Just got back from the VA Clinic, was strapped down and stuffed into a noisy tube for almost an hour and a half........


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 8, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Just got back from the VA Clinic, was strapped down and stuffed into a noisy tube for almost an hour and a half........



Those tubes make noise?  Isn't the claustrophobia sufficient trauma?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 8, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just got back from the VA Clinic, was strapped down and stuffed into a noisy tube for almost an hour and a half........
> ...


Didn't have that problem, they did give me ear plugs...... thankfully..... 
Heck when I used to spelunk I would occasionally pull myself through cracks that required I had my arms outstretched over my head and I was pulling with my finger tips and pushing with my toes.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 8, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Ugh, I couldn't do that.  I have pretty mild claustrophobia, but it's enough that thinking about something like that is uncomfortable.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 8, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Believe it or not so do I.  I also have mild acrophobia but I used to rock climb.  Brian, my best friend, had a severe case of acrophobia and was a fighter jockey, didn't bother him when he was in the cockpit.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 8, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

 Harper (Save's granddaughter),
 Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
 TK, and TK's grandma,
 Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
 Sherry’s Mom,
 Becki and Becki’s hubby,
 Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
 The Ringels in difficult transition,
 Mrs. BBD's knee,
 Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
 Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
 GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
 Noomi!!!
 Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
 Nosmo's mom,
ChrisL's interview,
 Mrs. Ernie,
Gracie's procedure,
Foxfyre's sprained shoulder
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
 And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Spoonman, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.





P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 9, 2015)

Surgery started 2.75 hours late yesterday, so Harper ended up going over 14 hours without food.  All in all everything went well.  Pretty humbling at U of M hospital to see all the other kids with much worse troubles.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 9, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Surgery started 2.75 hours late yesterday, so Harper ended up going over 14 hours without food.  All in all everything went well.  Pretty humbling at U of M hospital to see all the other kids with much worse troubles.


Kinda puts things in perspective, don't it.  
I have some problems but every time I go to the VA Clinic I'm thankful those problems aren't really near as bad as I see some people suffering from.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 9, 2015)

Downs Syndrome child diagnosed with leukemia was top of the list yesterday.  Followed by a boy about eight with some type of tumor that made it look like the right side of his face was sliding off.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 9, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Downs Syndrome child diagnosed with leukemia was top of the list yesterday.  Followed by a boy about eight with some type of tumor that made it look like the right side of his face was sliding off.


It breaks ones heart.


----------



## mdk (Jul 9, 2015)

Good morning everyone! Happy Thursday! I can't wait for this weekend. It has been hellish here all week and I've had a margarine since Sunday. Thank goodness it has finally started to subside.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 9, 2015)

Migraine or are you just out of butter?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 9, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Surgery started 2.75 hours late yesterday, so Harper ended up going over 14 hours without food.  All in all everything went well.  Pretty humbling at U of M hospital to see all the other kids with much worse troubles.



That's hard to watch with an adult and agonizing when you have to go through it with a child that you love.  But Harper came through it okay?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 9, 2015)

mdk said:


> Good morning everyone! Happy Thursday! I can't wait for this weekend. It has been hellish here all week and I've had a margarine since Sunday. Thank goodness it has finally started to subside.



So sorry mdk--certainly miserable to go through.  Glad you're starting to see your way out of it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 9, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Migraine or are you just out of butter?



Autocorrect is a real pain sometimes.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 9, 2015)

Harper may have a rougher time at home today.  Yesterday was better pain killers.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 9, 2015)

I could relate to Harper, because I go into battle mode and didn't eat from 7:45am to 10:30pm.  Didn't use the facilities during that time either.  I can be pretty focused.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 9, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Migraine or are you just out of butter?


Got it before I did.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 9, 2015)

Today is starve day. So far...coffee with no cream for breakfast....lunch was hot tea and lime jello. Dinner will be amazing chicken broth with a delicious dessert of more lime jello and hot tea again. Then at 6pm, the creme de la creme super dessert of Go-Lytely to the tune of half a gallon, then a nice visit in the bathroom for a couple of hours, then maybe another cup of tea (green tea, decaf with sugar), off to bed. 

Tomorrow morning at 6:30am, lucky me gets to drink the other half gallon of Go-Lytely, another visit to the bathroom for awhile, then sitting in the yard waiting until 9am to start off to the medical building where the excavating will begin at 10:30am.

I just called them to MAKE SURE I will NOT be getting the twilight this go round....and that I will be OUT completely. Asleep. No more waking up. They said I would be getting Propowhateveritscalled and nope..I won't feel a thing. Ok. Good. Cuz this time I will break something other than their damn bedrail like last time. THIS time, I will aim for an expensive gadget if I wake up before I'm supposed to. They said it won't happen....fact. So...I'm good with that assurance. 

But being me....y'all say a little prayer or whatever that I sleep thru it all and when next I get online, I come here and say "all done and didn't feel a thing!"


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 9, 2015)

Apparently I have crossed the 30K threshold and got 500 worthless bonus points.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 9, 2015)

350
Awarded: 17 minutes ago
*FREE Platinum Trophy Case*
You've achieved 510 Trophy points so USMB is sending you a custom Platinum trophy case.
I really could use the platinum this weekend. I will pay for overnight shipping.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 9, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> 350
> Awarded: 17 minutes ago
> *FREE Platinum Trophy Case*
> You've achieved 510 Trophy points so USMB is sending you a custom Platinum trophy case.
> I really could use the platinum this weekend. I will pay for overnight shipping.



I think they put mine on that ship I keep waiting to come in--you know, the one that is lost at sea?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 9, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Today is starve day. So far...coffee with no cream for breakfast....lunch was hot tea and lime jello. Dinner will be amazing chicken broth with a delicious dessert of more lime jello and hot tea again. Then at 6pm, the creme de la creme super dessert of Go-Lytely to the tune of half a gallon, then a nice visit in the bathroom for a couple of hours, then maybe another cup of tea (green tea, decaf with sugar), off to bed.
> 
> Tomorrow morning at 6:30am, lucky me gets to drink the other half gallon of Go-Lytely, another visit to the bathroom for awhile, then sitting in the yard waiting until 9am to start off to the medical building where the excavating will begin at 10:30am.
> 
> ...



You have the prayers Gracie.  And it will all be over before you know it.  The procedure is almost never as bad as the dread of it.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 9, 2015)

I don't know Gracie...Propowhateveritscalled?  Pretty sure that is not a real medicine.  Maybe I can distract you with shadow puppets on the wall?

Lord, make Gracie go to sleep completely and wake up at the right time.  Emphasis on the waking up at the right time part.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 9, 2015)

Send my trophy case to poor kids in Detroit.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm hungry.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 9, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I'm hungry.



I hear Go-Lighty is filling.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 9, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm hungry.
> ...


lol. Yes. It is. I will get filled up with that in about2.5 hours,.
Drinking chicken broth. Have my tea. Got another lime jello.
I'm beginning to hate lime. They said no red and no purple. I wonder if they consider orange in the red family?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 9, 2015)

Hang in there Gracie.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm still really hungry. But, this stuff is fixing to fill me up I guess. Clock is ticking. 45 minutes, time to fill up!


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 9, 2015)

Suppose I'm too late to remind you about extra toilet paper?


----------



## Gracie (Jul 9, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Suppose I'm too late to remind you about extra toilet paper?


Got  almost half of it down. Two more large glassfulls and I am done for the night. And no worries. Got the tv aimed toward the bathroom so I can watch while...um...never mind.
Got a book in there too. And moisturized wipes. I'm all set.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 9, 2015)

You go girl!  No. I mean literally...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 9, 2015)

Gracie said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Yes orange is definitely in the red family.   Lemon is okay though.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 9, 2015)

Orange is half yellow.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 9, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Suppose I'm too late to remind you about extra toilet paper?


Case fulls......


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 9, 2015)

Gracie said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Suppose I'm too late to remind you about extra toilet paper?
> ...



I've done that before.  Well, not the prep for a procedure.  I just drank half a gallon of the belly flush stuff, whatever it is called.  My roommate had to have a colonoscopy and so went through the whole process.  I actually just wanted to clear out my digestive system (which I tend to have problems with).  I didn't do the fasting and avoiding certain colors and all that junk.  

I'm sure if I ever actually go to a doctor, which I haven't done in decades, they'll want me to do this among other things.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 10, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

 Harper (Save's granddaughter),
 Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
 TK, and TK's grandma,
 Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
 Sherry’s Mom,
 Becki and Becki’s hubby,
 Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
 The Ringels in difficult transition,
 Mrs. BBD's knee,
 Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
 Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
 GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
 Noomi!!!
 Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
 Nosmo's mom,
ChrisL's interview,
 Mrs. Ernie,
Gracie's procedure,
Foxfyre's sprained shoulder
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
 And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Spoonman, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 10, 2015)

In bed last night around 11, woke up at 3:30 sinusy with major sinus drainage.  Not a happy camper.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 10, 2015)

Feel better, Ringel.  I didn't have a 'normal' good night last night, but did have a better night than I have had in more than a week so I'll take it.  Need to wait about another half hour before I can take more pain meds, and then see what has to be done before house guests arrive for a week this evening.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 10, 2015)

It appears we had a gully washer last night, probably what triggered the sinus issues.  Took the wife to work and mostly stayed out of the right lane, that's where the water pools.  Talking with someone a couple of days ago who told me this region has had a large increase in moisture (and humidity) over the last decade, when the streets were put in rain was scarce so drainage was not something they took into account.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 10, 2015)

Oh and I did go back to bed and get another hours worth of sleep.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 10, 2015)

Hey we need to get this vigil list pared down.  Save and Mrs. L are probably where we need to be, so that can come off.  This is a great week to get well, find a new medicine or doctor.  Meet the Lord part way.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 10, 2015)

Pray for Ringel's apostrophe too.  I think it is a goner.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 10, 2015)

Well, I said I would keep you all updated.  I didn't end up getting that job.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 10, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Hey we need to get this vigil list pared down.  Save and Mrs. L are probably where we need to be, so that can come off.  This is a great week to get well, find a new medicine or doctor.  Meet the Lord part way.



Will do Save.  Hope things are going well for you and yours.  It is good to take people off the list because they don't need to be there anymore.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 10, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Well, I said I would keep you all updated.  I didn't end up getting that job.



May something even better come along very soon.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 10, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Well, I said I would keep you all updated.  I didn't end up getting that job.



So sorry Chris.  I know you wanted that job really really bad.  But don't give up.  It is so easy to become discouraged and stop trying, but somewhere out there is the right job for you.  Just thank them for their consideration along with a polite and 'unneedy' request to be considered for the next opening.  When I was hiring very often the one who swayed me in his/her favor was the one who seemed to want to work the most.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 10, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I said I would keep you all updated.  I didn't end up getting that job.
> ...



In the email they sent, they said that they encourage me to apply for other open positions at the hospital and that several other departments are hiring right now, so I'm going to do that today.  

Thanks.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 10, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Due to Hombre being transferred so often in our earlier years of marriage, I had to start over from scratch in each new place.  And sometimes it took a LOT of applications and a lot of interviews for a LOT of different jobs before the right fit opened up.  One of my kids has a PhD and a resume that won't quit, but this kid has been passed over for dozens of jobs before one opened up.   The other kid probably sent out a hundred resumes and interviewed for a dozen different jobs before the current one was offered that has turned out to be wonderful.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 10, 2015)

Stay away from the jobs which require a biohazard suit or organ donation.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 10, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I can imagine that must have been a pain to have to start over every time.  Lol.    Yes, the job market is very competitive right now and there aren't a whole lot of jobs available either.  

I just assume they probably hired someone with more real life experience in medical records department.  I really don't have a lot of experience doing that.  I've done it in the past but that was a long time ago.  They liked that I have the skills in medical terminology though.  That was a plus on my side, but experience was not.   

Anyway, they have several openings, and I'll apply for those and see what happens from there!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 10, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


The biggest problem getting into medical records these days is knowing the current software.  The real issue is you have to be in the job to learn the software........  The wife had years of medical records...... eons ago., that's why she ended up in ACA compliance & training, she couldn't get a job in medical records which was a good thing as ACA compliance & training pays lots more.  A whole lots more........


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 10, 2015)

Thunder storms rolling through Foley this morning. The satellite was out for a few minutes, even.
I had trouble sleeping myself. Was up at dawn and sat here at the computer for a while, ate a cookie and went back to bed. Slept til 10:20


----------



## Gracie (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm home. I thanked them for the legal high, and not feeling a damn thing. I go in for consultation on the 23rd as to the findings, but Doc did come tell me this time he got all the way up and NO CANCER. He said something about diverticulitis but I was still kinda loopy so not sure if he said it was bad or mild. From how he acted, he seemed happy at what he DIDN'T find. 

Anyway..took an hour to do both procedures. Came home, ATE FOOD and now I might go take a nap since last night and early this morning was not fun. I got about 3 hours sleep total. Counting the Knock Out Legal High, 4 hours sleep.

Yawn.

Thank y'all for your prayers. I heard what I wanted to hear. NO CANCER.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 10, 2015)

Thank you for the update Gracie.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 10, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I'm home. I thanked them for the legal high, and not feeling a damn thing. I go in for consultation on the 23rd as to the findings, but Doc did come tell me this time he got all the way up and NO CANCER. He said something about diverticulitis but I was still kinda loopy so not sure if he said it was bad or mild. From how he acted, he seemed happy at what he DIDN'T find.
> 
> Anyway..took an hour to do both procedures. Came home, ATE FOOD and now I might go take a nap since last night and early this morning was not fun. I got about 3 hours sleep total. Counting the Knock Out Legal High, 4 hours sleep.
> 
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 10, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I'm home. I thanked them for the legal high, and not feeling a damn thing. I go in for consultation on the 23rd as to the findings, but Doc did come tell me this time he got all the way up and NO CANCER. He said something about diverticulitis but I was still kinda loopy so not sure if he said it was bad or mild. From how he acted, he seemed happy at what he DIDN'T find.
> 
> Anyway..took an hour to do both procedures. Came home, ATE FOOD and now I might go take a nap since last night and early this morning was not fun. I got about 3 hours sleep total. Counting the Knock Out Legal High, 4 hours sleep.
> 
> ...



So really good news.  So happy for you.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 10, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Stay away from the jobs which require a biohazard suit or organ donation.


especially if it's your organs and they're in a hurry.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 10, 2015)

We're under a flash flood watch, there are some serious storms moving in right now.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 10, 2015)

Almost forgot, dropped the Prius off yesterday morning as the replacement Multifunction display had come in.  Heard nothing all day, okay, something happened, no problem.  Called this morning, it's not ready, Jeff (my service rep) will call me back.  Finally get a call, it's ready, they're washing it and buffing out the cloudy headlights.......... and we're sending someone to pick you up.........?  Yup something happened....... 
Get there Jeff is apologizing profusely (I'm laughing), when I dropped it off i handed the "key" to his brother, his brother put it on the board then got busy and forgot to tell Jeff.  Jeff noticed the car in the lot at the end of the day as he was heading out to go home and freaked, he thought I had missed the appointment, didn't know the car was there.  
Poor guy, kept telling him it was okay, feces occurs........  Hey, I got a free headlight buffing (it needed it) and the car washed out of it.  Told Jeff to mess with his brother and tell him I was pissed........


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## mdk (Jul 10, 2015)

Good evening, night owls! I hope everyone had a wonderful day. I know I did. I am presently camping in the woods and sitting around the fire enjoying a Punch Cigar. Cheers!


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 10, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I'm home. I thanked them for the legal high, and not feeling a damn thing. I go in for consultation on the 23rd as to the findings, but Doc did come tell me this time he got all the way up and NO CANCER. He said something about diverticulitis but I was still kinda loopy so not sure if he said it was bad or mild. From how he acted, he seemed happy at what he DIDN'T find.
> 
> Anyway..took an hour to do both procedures. Came home, ATE FOOD and now I might go take a nap since last night and early this morning was not fun. I got about 3 hours sleep total. Counting the Knock Out Legal High, 4 hours sleep.
> 
> ...


Good sleeping position. Stay out of the sun though.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 10, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I'm hungry.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 10, 2015)

Looks yummy, but they said no greasy food for a day or two.
And..my throat hurts now. Probably from the damn tube. I just ate some ice cream. It was GOOD!


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm not a big fan of pugs.  A couple I am friends with have had two or three.  One of them actually had his eye pop out.  Those damn bulging eyes are just gross.  It's bad enough with our chihuahua.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 11, 2015)

Hossfly said:


>



Hey Hossfly!!!!  So good to see you.  You haven't dropped in in ages.  Hope all is well with you and yours.  And we're missing that brother of yours too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 11, 2015)

mdk said:


> Good evening, night owls! I hope everyone had a wonderful day. I know I did. I am presently camping in the woods and sitting around the fire enjoying a Punch Cigar. Cheers!



And good to see you too mdk.  So what's a Punch Cigar?  Is that something we should be stocking in the Coffee Shop?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 11, 2015)

Houseguests arrived around 10:30 this evening.  A brief visit and everybody is off to bed--looooooong day driving and everybody has to be ready for a long prison tour tomorrow--they open up the old state pen at Santa Fe periodically and take guided tours through.  That is something daughter has wanted to do for ages, so Hombre got them tickets.  I'm not going as somebody has to stay with an ailing grand dog.  Our friend the E.R. doc is going as Hombre's date.

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Save and Mrs. L in adversity,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
ChrisL's interview,
Mrs. Ernie,
Foxfyre's sprained shoulder
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Spoonman, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.




P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 11, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Yeah, I'm not familiar with the computer programs they use.  I would need training.  I think they are probably looking for someone who already knows the programs they use.    I took a look at the other jobs they have available, but none are a good match for me.  I will keep looking though.  

I did get a call yesterday from a woman looking to hire, but it's medical transcription which is what I'm doing now, which I am trying to get away from.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 11, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I'm home. I thanked them for the legal high, and not feeling a damn thing. I go in for consultation on the 23rd as to the findings, but Doc did come tell me this time he got all the way up and NO CANCER. He said something about diverticulitis but I was still kinda loopy so not sure if he said it was bad or mild. From how he acted, he seemed happy at what he DIDN'T find.
> 
> Anyway..took an hour to do both procedures. Came home, ATE FOOD and now I might go take a nap since last night and early this morning was not fun. I got about 3 hours sleep total. Counting the Knock Out Legal High, 4 hours sleep.
> 
> ...



Good news!


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 11, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> I'm not a big fan of pugs.  A couple I am friends with have had two or three.  One of them actually had his eye pop out.  Those damn bulging eyes are just gross.  It's bad enough with our chihuahua.



Ohh, I love puggly wugglys!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 11, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  And dang, I had taken Gracie's procedure off the Vigil List and thought I had also taken Chris and Save off, but see they're still there.  Must not have hit 'save' when I made the edit.  Oh well.  A few extra good vibes can't hurt.

Slept in the bed last night for the first time since my shoulder injury.  Not a really comfortable or restful night but went better than I had really expected.   Hombre is getting around to get some breakfast ready and he and daughter and SIL and our E.R. doc friend will head for Santa Fe around noon for that prison tour.  I'll be grand dog sitting with the hyper active Nellie--a foxhound/beagle mix--and Snookie, a pug/beagle mix who is what we hope only temporarily paralyzed in her hindquarters due to a back injury.  I don't know how I am going to handle that with my shoulder injury but I guess we all do what we have to do.


----------



## danielpalos (Jul 11, 2015)

ESPN: Body 2015

There is a woman on the front cover that looks like she is willing to simply goad men into appreciating modern women being their modern selves, _regardless_ of what women are doing.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 11, 2015)

Slept in this morning, guess I was tired enough to not let the back or bladder wake me up......


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 11, 2015)

danielpalos said:


> ESPN: Body 2015
> 
> There is a woman on the front cover that looks like she is willing to simply goad men into appreciating modern women being their modern selves, _regardless_ of what women are doing.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 11, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > ESPN: Body 2015
> ...



A case of a picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 11, 2015)

Had my eyes opened to a few modern marketing techniques yesterday.  A little difficult moving us forward when you are not even totally aware of all that is out there.  Still, it is interesting to learn and apply what you do understand.

Example:  I take about 20-28 pictures of all our preowned vehicles to advertise online.  Pretty happy I figured out how to get the pictures online, but now I turns out my approach of work your way around the outside, move to the interior and finish under the hood (tell a story) is not the wisest.  Since a substantial number of folks are using smart phones to view us, you need to show a profile pic and move right into special options, because smart phones take time to down load pics much past four.  Guess I'll be dragging and dropping a bunch of pictures soon.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 11, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  And dang, I had taken Gracie's procedure off the Vigil List and thought I had also taken Chris and Save off, but see they're still there.  *Must not have hit 'save' when I made the edit*.  Oh well.  A few extra good vibes can't hurt.



If you hit me, I didn't feel it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 11, 2015)

danielpalos said:


> ESPN: Body 2015
> 
> There is a woman on the front cover that looks like she is willing to simply goad men into appreciating modern women being their modern selves, _regardless_ of what women are doing.



?   Are you sure you meant to be in this thread Daniel?


----------



## danielpalos (Jul 11, 2015)

I was drinking coffee at the time.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 11, 2015)

Well okay then.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 11, 2015)

danielpalos said:


> I was drinking coffee at the time.


You drink coffee?  Have you tried it intravenously?


----------



## danielpalos (Jul 11, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


I would have posted the picture, but women here complain they cannot handle other nude women in their thread.


----------



## danielpalos (Jul 11, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Well okay then.


I would have posted it in a Religious thread about nice girls of _morals_, but they complain even more.


----------



## danielpalos (Jul 11, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > I was drinking coffee at the time.
> ...


i sometimes drink two cups before i drink two cups, and then remember to switch back to pot.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 11, 2015)

All this talk of coffee is making me think about mowing lawns...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 11, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> All this talk of coffee is making me think about mowing lawns...


It's making me think about watering them......


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 11, 2015)

The younger generation has missed so much.....

In memory of Louis Francis Cristillo US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 11, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> The younger generation has missed so much.....
> 
> In memory of Louis Francis Cristillo US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum



Who is that?  I don't get it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 11, 2015)

^^^

Oh, was that the "who's on first" guy?  I've heard that skit before.  Okay, now I get it.    Lol.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 11, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Another rough night sleepijng--pain level down in shoulder but still there and it is very difficult to find a comfortable position to sleep.  so have been asleep here in my office chair for the last couple of hours.   Every little bit helps.


Sleeping upright in a comfy Barcalounger, or a similar chair, helps me when I have joint pain, usually knees, hips, or shoulders.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 11, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Me too!
> ...


I confine my alcohol consumption to times when I am home, have finished as many chores as I can get done in a reasonable day, and don't have to go to work that night.  Leaves a couple of hours a week.  I make most of my own mead, but when I feel like a beer, I pick up a growler.  Hate the "hard stuff" because of the way it makes me feel, and my stomach no longer tolerates the tannin levels in commercial wines.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 11, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Downs Syndrome child diagnosed with leukemia was top of the list yesterday.  Followed by a boy about eight with some type of tumor that made it look like the right side of his face was sliding off.


Kids are usually so amazing, though, the way they handle things that would make a basket case out of most adults...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 11, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Today is starve day. So far...coffee with no cream for breakfast....lunch was hot tea and lime jello. Dinner will be amazing chicken broth with a delicious dessert of more lime jello and hot tea again. Then at 6pm, the creme de la creme super dessert of Go-Lytely to the tune of half a gallon, then a nice visit in the bathroom for a couple of hours, then maybe another cup of tea (green tea, decaf with sugar), off to bed.
> 
> Tomorrow morning at 6:30am, lucky me gets to drink the other half gallon of Go-Lytely, another visit to the bathroom for awhile, then sitting in the yard waiting until 9am to start off to the medical building where the excavating will begin at 10:30am.
> 
> ...


I'll be watching for a report.  This is one thing I've been putting off and know I shouldn't.  The horror stories abound.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 11, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Well, I said I would keep you all updated.  I didn't end up getting that job.


Sorry.  Maybe something better is in the offing?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 11, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I'm home. I thanked them for the legal high, and not feeling a damn thing. I go in for consultation on the 23rd as to the findings, but Doc did come tell me this time he got all the way up and NO CANCER. He said something about diverticulitis but I was still kinda loopy so not sure if he said it was bad or mild. From how he acted, he seemed happy at what he DIDN'T find.
> 
> Anyway..took an hour to do both procedures. Came home, ATE FOOD and now I might go take a nap since last night and early this morning was not fun. I got about 3 hours sleep total. Counting the Knock Out Legal High, 4 hours sleep.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the news, Gracie.  Hopefully, the findings will be easily managed.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 11, 2015)

More heavy storms moving through, and we seem to be missing the heaviest parts, heck we've had nothing here at our house yet......  Yesterdays storms did some damage in west El Paso.











Those were paved roads......
Can't find it but they did have a picture of a large earth mover half buried in the sand due to the flooding.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 11, 2015)

Probably have to move heaven and earth mover to clean that up...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 11, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Probably have to move heaven and earth mover to clean that up...


Okay, that was pretty bad.......... a groaner......


----------



## Gracie (Jul 11, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Well, I said I would keep you all updated.  I didn't end up getting that job.


Well that sucks. But...one door closes...something better will open. Betcha.


----------



## Wake (Jul 11, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > I was drinking coffee at the time.
> ...



Been doing that for some time now.

I hear coffee enemas are effective, too.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 11, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> More heavy storms moving through, and we seem to be missing the heaviest parts, heck we've had nothing here at our house yet......  Yesterdays storms did some damage in west El Paso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ringel05 said:


> More heavy storms moving through, and we seem to be missing the heaviest parts, heck we've had nothing here at our house yet......  Yesterdays storms did some damage in west El Paso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There was a rain storm in El Paso in Sept '69 and next day there were big boulders in the streets, I wouldn't live within a mile of the bottom of Franklin Mt.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 11, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> The younger generation has missed so much.....
> 
> In memory of Louis Francis Cristillo US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


Who's on First? by Abbott and Costello


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 11, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I said I would keep you all updated.  I didn't end up getting that job.
> ...



Hopefully.    I'm grateful that I do already have a job and not in a position where I have to find one because it's pretty tough out there!  There aren't a lot of jobs and the ones that are available, I'm sure a lot of people for applying for.  Also, since applying for jobs in my field is done pretty much exclusively online, it's hard to make a good impression.  You have to rely on your resume and cover letter to even get in for an interview.  Even some of the interviews are done online or over the phone.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 11, 2015)

Wake said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Lol!  I prefer to taste my coffee, so . . . .


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > More heavy storms moving through, and we seem to be missing the heaviest parts, heck we've had nothing here at our house yet......  Yesterdays storms did some damage in west El Paso.
> ...


I'm on the east side just a few blocks south of the Pershing Gate (east of 54) so I'm still high up and where we are the mountains appear to break up most of the heavy stuff before it hits us.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 11, 2015)

There are fireworks going off somewhere close by right now.  I can hear them and they are loud.  I tried to see them, but there are too many trees and buildings in my way.  I'm trying to think who would be having fireworks tonight.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 11, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> There are fireworks going off somewhere close by right now.  I can hear them and they are loud.  I tried to see them, but there are too many trees and buildings in my way.  I'm trying to think who would be having fireworks tonight.


You can rule out escaped convicts.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 11, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I've heard about the online applications and interviews.  They're even using the internet to vet mechanics nowadays.  At least the companies that can pretty much have their pick of the available manpower.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 11, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Yeah and sometimes you even get a message "please do not reply to this email" so you have no way to talk to anyone and ask questions.  Lol.  You just have to put your resume out there and hope that legitimate people contact you who aren't trying to scam you or something.   

Don't ever apply for jobs on Craig's list.  There are TONS of scammers on that site.  I learned my lesson!  I've been mostly sticking with Monster.com and Indeed.com.  Both are pretty good for anyone who's looking for a job.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 11, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ernie,
Foxfyre's sprained shoulder
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Spoonman, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.





P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 12, 2015)

Good morning.  Slept in again this morning, I figure now that the monsoon season is upon us taking an Allegra before I go to bed is working miracles.  Did wake up once about 3:30, emptied the reservoir and went right back out.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 12, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Good morning.  Slept in again this morning, I figure now that the monsoon season is upon us taking an Allegra before I go to bed is working miracles.  Did wake up once about 3:30, emptied the reservoir and went right back out.



Good morning and whatever works.  Right now I would kill for a good night's sleep--another rough night last night but I did get at least a few hours of quality sleep--and I don't think I can fix my problem with an Allegra.    (Wish I could.)

A beautiful Sunday morning in Albuquerque.  Daughter is still asleep.  SIL is out doing the morning constitutional with the grand dogs.  Later today they plan to go to the huge flea market held every Sunday at the Fairgrounds, but Hombre and I will grand dog sit and let them enjoy that all by themselves.  

Seemed strange not to see lightning over the mountain last night--first night in over a week we have had mostly clear skies.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning.  Slept in again this morning, I figure now that the monsoon season is upon us taking an Allegra before I go to bed is working miracles.  Did wake up once about 3:30, emptied the reservoir and went right back out.
> ...


We had storms and lightning to the west, south and north, not a single drop or lightning strike in our neighborhood.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning.  Slept in again this morning, I figure now that the monsoon season is upon us taking an Allegra before I go to bed is working miracles.  Did wake up once about 3:30, emptied the reservoir and went right back out.
> ...


Dang I miss the Sunday morning flea market! I got some great deals there on silver jewelry and knives among the more mundane stuff.
I slept in too. I woke up at 11 CDT and lounged in bed with the coffee Mrs E brought in.
I STILL can't find the bedroom TV remote. It disappeared from the bed the night before last. Momma and I have both torn the room apart looking for it but in the end I grabbed a spare from Doc's and reprogrammed it.
Last night, I went to a couple bars other than Doc's to check out bands that want to work for us. One looks like they might work and we are talking next Saturday night.
The second one is awesome but maybe out of our price range.
It's hard to justify half of your expected take going to a band. We are in "negotiations" with "Rhythm Intervention"


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 12, 2015)

I just had an awkward telephone conversation with my sister. She is a globe trotter and I worry about something happening to her in far away places, and I realized I had no idea what to do if something did happen to her. So I asked her for information about who to call and she gave me a list of phone numbers of her closest friends, and
the name and number of the executor of her will. Now I will know what to do.
It was a difficult conversation, but one I needed to have in case something does happen to her.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 12, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I would enjoy this group.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 12, 2015)

Foxfyre, I am going to go with you have type of pinched nerve or it is enflamed.  Some type of stronger anti-inflammatory would most likely do you a lot of good.

Disclaimer:  I am only a doctor or a cat on message boards.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 12, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre, I am going to go with you have type of pinched nerve or it is enflamed.  Some type of stronger anti-inflammatory would most likely do you a lot of good.
> 
> Disclaimer:  I am only a doctor or a cat on message boards.



If it isn't better in a few days, I'll have somebody look at it.  That probably is a pretty good bet but for now, I'm just gonna keep hoping it will heal.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 12, 2015)

We have a huge flea market near me.  Plant City Florida is one of the biggest fresh produce areas in the U.S.  Much of it is shipped up north.  I go about every two weeks and get fresh everything.   

I can't imagine getting store bought produce or fruit anymore.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre, I am going to go with you have type of pinched nerve or it is enflamed.  Some type of stronger anti-inflammatory would most likely do you a lot of good.
> ...




Hope you feel better lady.    An instrumental I wrote for Sherry....and a Neil Young song.  Hope you like.  Take care.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre, I am going to go with you have type of pinched nerve or it is enflamed.  Some type of stronger anti-inflammatory would most likely do you a lot of good.
> ...


Have you been to a chiropractor or kinesiologist? I always see a chiropractor and if he can't fix it, then I will see a doctor. With all the meds and psych meds I take, pain killers are a no-no.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 12, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Thanks WQ.  Good stuff.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 12, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I'm under a doctor's care, sort of, having a close friend who is a M.D.  If this doesn't clear up in a few days, I'll see an orthopedic.  I don't think I could handle a chiropractor the way it is now, plus I don't know any of those here that I would trust.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 13, 2015)

Up date on my little confrontation at Doc's Tuesday night....
My bartender talked to the cabbie that brought the idiot to the bar. Come to find out, we now know what he was reaching for when he came at me and when he was confronted by the cops outside.
He wanted to stop at a convenience store on the way to the bar and when he went to pay for his cigarettes, the cabbie noticed a large knife on his hip. When they got back to the cab, the driver said he would be more comfortable if he put the knife in the glove compartment until he was dropped off for the night.
Ford (the cabbie) has a free drink coming next time he stops by. His quick thinking saved a young man's life not once, but twice in one night.
I updated the arresting officer and requested a formal request that the guy never cross the threshold of my place again, be added to the record.
He was amazed and expressed thanks that he didn't have to put the guy down.
I reassured him that the kid would have already been prone inside my bar had he come out with the knife. He understood perfectly.

There IS a God! and I'm thankful that he acted through a cabbie Tuesday night.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 13, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ernie,
Foxfyre's sprained shoulder
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Spoonman, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.





P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 13, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Up date on my little confrontation at Doc's Tuesday night....
> My bartender talked to the cabbie that brought the idiot to the bar. Come to find out, we now know what he was reaching for when he came at me and when he was confronted by the cops outside.
> He wanted to stop at a convenience store on the way to the bar and when he went to pay for his cigarettes, the cabbie noticed a large knife on his hip. When they got back to the cab, the driver said he would be more comfortable if he put the knife in the glove compartment until he was dropped off for the night.
> Ford (the cabbie) has a free drink coming next time he stops by. His quick thinking saved a young man's life not once, but twice in one night.
> ...



There is an old saying that the Lord works in mysterious ways.  And every now and then we are reminded why there is such an old saying.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 13, 2015)

Up with the lark again. (or in my case, the seagulls) I have not been able to sleep for over an hour and it is still only just gone 7AM. The seagulls are a problem here as they open the rubbish bags and throw the contents all over the street. The council have given us strong bags they cannot tear open but the seagulls seem to have mastered how to pull open the Velcro sealer and climb inside the bags. Oh well, I don't begrudge  them a few crusts even if I have to clean up the mess.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 13, 2015)

Okay, okay, I'm up damn it........


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 13, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Up with the lark again. (or in my case, the seagulls) I have not been able to sleep for over an hour and it is still only just gone 7AM. The seagulls are a problem here as they open the rubbish bags and throw the contents all over the street. The council have given us strong bags they cannot tear open but the seagulls seem to have mastered how to pull open the Velcro sealer and climb inside the bags. Oh well, I don't begrudge  them a few crusts even if I have to clean up the mess.



We abandoned the free standing bags long ago, and now the bags go inside huge 80-gallon carts that we push to the street for the trucks to pick up--they have robotic arms that grab the containers and dump the contents.  The hinged lid seems to be pretty varmint proof except for an especially inventive bear, but we don't get a lot of those here in the city.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 13, 2015)

Fairly decent amount of sleep last night though still not as interrupted as is healthy, but I sure can empathize with those of you having trouble sleeping or staying asleep.  Shoulder still very painful and I'm not seeing any improvement in mobility in the last couple of days.  I may have to break down and see a doc.  I hate that.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 13, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Fairly decent amount of sleep last night though still not as interrupted as is healthy, but I sure can empathize with those of you having trouble sleeping or staying asleep.  Shoulder still very painful and I'm not seeing any improvement in mobility in the last couple of days.  I may have to break down and see a doc.  I hate that.



Oh no, wait another two or three weeks at least.     <sarcasm off>
You need help with reducing the nerve swelling Foxfyre.

Weird how someone thinks they need to bring a knife to your bar Ernie.  Don't you hand out silverware with meals?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 13, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Fairly decent amount of sleep last night though still not as interrupted as is healthy, but I sure can empathize with those of you having trouble sleeping or staying asleep.  Shoulder still very painful and I'm not seeing any improvement in mobility in the last couple of days.  I may have to break down and see a doc.  I hate that.
> ...


This is Alabama. Most men carry a knife, but damned few reach for it when asked to leave a bar.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 13, 2015)

Gotta love google earth!
There is an old Navy base just south of my property. It was a hopping place, training naval aviators during WW II and again, Korea. Now, the trainees drive over from Pensacola and 4 T-6A's practice touch and go landings 8 hours a day, 5 days a week.

The first photo is circa 1943, the second is  the same area but current from Google Earth.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 13, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> This is Alabama. Most men carry a knife, but damned few reach for it when asked to leave a bar.



I always figure my knife is the one the other guy WAS carrying.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 13, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Gotta love google earth!
> There is an old Navy base just south of my property. It was a hopping place, training naval aviators during WW II and again, Korea. Now, the trainees drive over from Pensacola and 4 T-6A's practice touch and go landings 8 hours a day, 5 days a week.
> 
> The first photo is circa 1943, the second is  the same area but current from Google Earth.View attachment 44482
> ...



Interesting.  I'm sure Schilling AFB in Salina, Kansas, (formerly Smoky Hill AFB) would show a similar pattern, though it has been converted into a municipal airport utilizing the extra long, wide runway designed for B-29 fortresses during WWII and SAC bombers after WWII.  Very busy base during the war though.  It was closed in 1967 and the land and facilities were turned over to the city with the agreement it could be reactivated should it ever be needed.  For decades, commercial airlines have been using that extra wide and long runway to train pilots doing touch and go in passenger jumbo jets.  Used to be fun to go out and watch.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 13, 2015)

Barin field went the other way. It was built as Foley Municipal Airport in the 30's and taken over by the Navy in 1941.
Foley eventually built another airport about 5 miles SW of the field.
Navy property borders mine for 650 feet to the South and one of the perimeter roads is now a 50 foot right of way along the edge that I have repaired so I have access to the far end of my 3.5 acres.
My 75 yard rifle range is technically on Navy property.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 13, 2015)

I got up early,I went back to bed, and got up again a few hours later.
 I just finished reading ' Zen and the art of motorcycle maintenance . So I started reading some of Kant's, critique of pure reason. But when I got to page two I started floundering. It is too difficult to read straight through like a book. You need to ponder each sentence, so I gave up and started reading, 'The Tao of physics'. It is more readable, and I got through two chapters today.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 13, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I tend to bring a bazooka to a knife fight..........


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 13, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 13, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


One of my favorite scenes in the movie.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 13, 2015)

Morning all

Monday morning smile.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 13, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Morning all
> 
> Monday morning smile.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 13, 2015)

I got a giggle out of this one:


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 13, 2015)

My beloved Pittsburgh Pirates are playing at a .603 clip here at the All Star break!  That's a big deal for me as I have always been more of a baseball fan than a football fan.

"But Nosmo," you might well ask "You live in Ohio just a stone's throw from Pittsburgh, you earned a degree from The Ohio State University.  Football is part of your cultural DNA!"

And, of course you would be right.  No human being can be born and raised here, paid attention to what goes on in this part of our great nation and not be enthralled with football from Pee Wee leagues to the NFL.  But baseball has a special nook in my heart.

That's the way I felt in the dog says of August 1979.  The Pirates were rolling then too.  Willie Stargell lead the team that adopted the song "We are Family" all the way to the World Series.

I was working in the steel mill in neighboring Midland, Pennsylvania on my way to my senior year at OSU.  I worked in a section of the mill that made agricultural discs.  You've probably seen them.  The array of dome shaped discs farmers drag behind a tractor to cultivate their fields.  Some of them are notched like gears, some of them are smooth, but the all have razor sharp edges to penetrate the direst soil and create furrows for planting.

These discs are, or I should say 'were' made practically by hand.  The process begins with a coil of steel.  You may have seen coils of steel on flatbed trucks as they are hauled from factory to factory.  A coil stands about four and a half feet high and just about as wide.  As the coils are formed from a single ingot, a lot of heat is used just to stretch them out and flatten them down to the desired thickness.    Once they are finished, a huge overhead crane lifts them from the end of the line.  The coils are still red hot and look for all the world like a giant car cigarette lighter.  Some mill workers would put their lunch of a TV dinner (still packaged on an aluminum tray in those pre-microwave oven days) into the center of the hot coil and in five minutes time, the dinner was ready to eat.

So the coil was left to cool before it was turned into agricultural discs.  Again, a huge overhead crane would deposit a coil at the head of the disc making line.  The steel band that kept the coil from springing open was cut with bolt cutters.  That's pretty damn scary right there!  The end of the coil was then threaded into the machinery and the first step in the process began.  The steel passed below a gigantic die press which stamped out flat discs with the regularity of a heart beat.  BOOM, BOOM ,BOOM, BOOM!

The first human to be subject to serious injury was the guy who had to make sure the die was cutting a full circle.   I want you to try a little experiment.  If you have access to an adding machine, imagine the paper tape as a coil of steel.  Now, take about a foot of the paper tape out and cut 1.5 inch circles in it as closely as you possible can.  See all that scrap?  Imagine it as steel.  And imagine those sharp edges moving along on both sides of your body.  They threaten to slice you in half at every movement.

Our man at the head of that line, not only is he surrounded by the scraps of steel after a circle has been punched out of it, but he also has to feed those circles onto a series of steel rollers that takes the circular cut steel discs into a furnace.  They emerge from the furnace white hot.  Literally white hot.  That's where the second and third humans working in this industrial hell are stationed.  The first of the two has to take a white hot (have I mentioned the steel is now white hot?) and place the disc upon a massive die that is dome shaped.  Once the disc is balanced there, he nods his head.  Shouting or any other verbal cue is useless due to the din of the machines.

Upon seeing the nod, the second of the pair steps on a foot pedal that releases the press.  Now, this press is about the size of a modest two bedroom Cape Cod cottage.  It falls with a thud that could upset any earthquake detectors within 50 miles.  This forms the recognizable dome shape of the agricultural disc.  Then, the man on the foot pedal must peel the white hot disc from the die and place it on another array of steel rollers that takes the disc into yet another furnace.

So this massive press is placed between two gas fired furnaces which heat steel to white hot color and temperature.  Maybe, just maybe the lousiest job in the whole steel mill, or so I thought.

After the discs come out of the second furnace, they slide down a metal ramp and into a bath of oil.  This tempers the discs to the desired hardness.  Of course, as you would expect, white hot steel piling up in a vat of oil has hazards all tis own.  The oil heats up, smokes like George Burns at a cigar convention and eventually explodes in flames.  That's where I came in.  My job was to monitor the oil and, if it should catch fire, pull a lever that released live steam onto the vat of oil to extinguish the fire.

All day I would sit above a vat of smoking, dangerously close to catching fire, dirty, greasy oil.  That makes a young man think.  Think about his future and how to avoid doing this for the next 30 years.  Well, that and baseball.

I grabbed one of the finished discs and, in yellow construction crayon wrote "Made in Pittsburgh Home of the 1979 World Series Champion Pittsburgh Pirates"  Of course it was August and the pennant races were still going full tilt.  But I was young and ever so optimistic.  An optimism born of working summers in a steel mill.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 13, 2015)

Nosmo King Clift notes:

I love baseball slightly more than football and worked in a dangerous steel mill.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 13, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> I got up early,I went back to bed, and got up again a few hours later.
> I just finished reading ' Zen and the art of motorcycle maintenance . So I started reading some of Kant's, critique of pure reason. But when I got to page two I started floundering. It is too difficult to read straight through like a book. You need to ponder each sentence, so I gave up and started reading, 'The Tao of physics'. It is more readable, and I got through two chapters today.



Trust me.  Kant is NOT fun reading, and in my opinion is best done in a study group where your eyes are less likely to cross and the ARRRRGHs of frustration are at a minimum.  Certainly no good for pleasure reading.  Unless you have some compelling reason to really dig that stuff out, I would recommend a good summary from a source you trust.  I HAD to read Kant.  I didn't enjoy it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 13, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> My beloved Pittsburgh Pirates are playing at a .603 clip here at the All Star break!  That's a big deal for me as I have always been more of a baseball fan than a football fan.
> 
> "But Nosmo," you might well ask "You live in Ohio just a stone's throw from Pittsburgh, you earned a degree from The Ohio State University.  Football is part of your cultural DNA!"
> 
> ...



Isn't it mdk who is from Pittsburg?  (I'm getting so forgetful in my older age.)

But anyway, love your Coffee Shop blogs Nosmo.  But I just saw this photo recently, and had to post it in response:


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 13, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> My beloved Pittsburgh Pirates are playing at a .603 clip here at the All Star break!  That's a big deal for me as I have always been more of a baseball fan than a football fan.
> 
> "But Nosmo," you might well ask "You live in Ohio just a stone's throw from Pittsburgh, you earned a degree from The Ohio State University.  Football is part of your cultural DNA!"
> 
> ...


Nosmo, let me tell you about pain. I started rooting for the Buccos in 1948. Growing up, I had an argument about why the man in each position was the best in the National League and the Pirates would start out like Gangbusters and end every season in last place. Then came 1960 and you know the rest of the story. "We had 'em all the way!"~~"Gunner" Prince.
My great uncle worked for Bethlehem Steel for over 50 years and had a lifetime Pirates pass which I put to good use. The one thing I was always amazed about steel workers is how after work they seemed to be able to drink 4 gallons of Iron City beer and never take a leak. Amazing.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 13, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I got up early,I went back to bed, and got up again a few hours later.
> ...



Kant?
I thought that Tao of physics was done by Fritjof Capra. * *


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 13, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > My beloved Pittsburgh Pirates are playing at a .603 clip here at the All Star break!  That's a big deal for me as I have always been more of a baseball fan than a football fan.
> ...


The bars were open 24 hours a day.  Steelworkers worked round the clock shifts and their thirst had to be quenched at 7:00 in the morning, 3:00 in the afternoon and 11:00 at night.

But pain?  I watched Sid Bream slide across home plate in 1991 and then the Pitates languish through twenty years of losing records.  In 1997, the Freak Show kept me on the edge of my seat through mid-September when they were finally, mercifully eliminated.

Pop used to score primo tickets from paper salesmen trying to close deals with his print shop.  But Pop was a Yankee fan and only took me along to Forbes Field as a means of making me happy for an afternoon.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 13, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > My beloved Pittsburgh Pirates are playing at a .603 clip here at the All Star break!  That's a big deal for me as I have always been more of a baseball fan than a football fan.
> ...


Thanks, Foxy!  We used to have what was called the "June Swoon".  Two or three weeks prior to the All Star break, the Buccos looked like the Murderer's Row of the 1927 Yankees and the whole Tri-State area would think that this is the year.

But, come mid July and the Pirates infield would look like a little league team and the outfield would be busy running into one another in pursuit of a fly ball.

By the way, don't forget the "H" in Pittsburgh!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 13, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> I just had an awkward telephone conversation with my sister. She is a globe trotter and I worry about something happening to her in far away places, and I realized I had no idea what to do if something did happen to her. So I asked her for information about who to call and she gave me a list of phone numbers of her closest friends, and
> the name and number of the executor of her will. Now I will know what to do.
> It was a difficult conversation, but one I needed to have in case something does happen to her.


Tough conversation that most people don't have...and regret only when it's too late.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 13, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre, I am going to go with you have type of pinched nerve or it is enflamed.  Some type of stronger anti-inflammatory would most likely do you a lot of good.
> 
> Disclaimer:  I am only a doctor or a cat on message boards.


Chiropractors work wonders with pinched nerves, I would marry mine if that were possible...oh, wait...it is now, isn't it?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 13, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Up with the lark again. (or in my case, the seagulls) I have not been able to sleep for over an hour and it is still only just gone 7AM. The seagulls are a problem here as they open the rubbish bags and throw the contents all over the street. The council have given us strong bags they cannot tear open but the seagulls seem to have mastered how to pull open the Velcro sealer and climb inside the bags. Oh well, I don't begrudge  them a few crusts even if I have to clean up the mess.


Seagulls?  Have you tried bears instead?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 13, 2015)

News just in...they have charged two people with starting the fire that destroyed 55 homes and 44 other structures up here near my place.  They were burning brush without a permit, without properly clearing the area first, and then left the fire unattended.  They are liable for up to twice the cost of fighting the fire, which initial estimates count at $8 million dollars.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 13, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Gotta love google earth!
> There is an old Navy base just south of my property. It was a hopping place, training naval aviators during WW II and again, Korea. Now, the trainees drive over from Pensacola and 4 T-6A's practice touch and go landings 8 hours a day, 5 days a week.
> 
> The first photo is circa 1943, the second is  the same area but current from Google Earth.View attachment 44482
> ...


Way cool!  There are a couple of those T-6's owned and operated here.  You can always tell when someone's running one, too...what a sound-of-power!!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 13, 2015)

Checking in and catching up.  Came up to my place in Willow with two dead goats.  One died because my partner cannot, or will not, listen when I tell him something.  The other died because she got her head caught in the fence.  Sad, but everything dies, sometime, or other.  My partner is trying to play the blame game but it isn't working. 
It started RAINING as I arrived, steel gray clouds and raindrops as big as cups of water.  I unloaded the truck and was soaking wet when done.  We're all warm and cozy now and just chilling.  I'll unload the rest of my gear tomorrow, when the rain stops (hopefully).  There's been thunder, too.  So rare to have a thunder storm in Anchorage.
Foxy, I sure hope you find some relief soon.  Chronic pain sucks!  I've been waiting for my boss to put me out to pasture with the way I sometimes limp with my hip pain.  Good thing he almost never shows up on my shift.
Hey, Djal?  How's the re-wiring going at your flat?


----------



## Gracie (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm sorry about your goats. 

And I hear ya about hip pain. Left one about kills me. When I go for my walks with the dogs, I hafta take my trekking pole.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 13, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Gotta love google earth!
> ...


I live within sight of Ft Worth Naval Air Station and it's connected to Lockheed-Martin. Lots of airplane noise but I never hear it unless 4 F-18s fly in formation 500 ft over my house. Vibrates the house so hard the Roomba starts running. But I love the sound of freedom.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 13, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


The sound of Freedom...indeed!  I work at the airport, on big commercial jets.  I love the sound of commerce, as well.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 13, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I'm sorry about your goats.
> 
> And I hear ya about hip pain. Left one about kills me. When I go for my walks with the dogs, I hafta take my trekking pole.


Thank you, Gracie.  Sadly, these are both special goats.  Snowflake was the best momma goat...ever!  She was always willing to adopt another kid that had been abandoned or rejected by its momma.  Maybe was crippled at birth, her hind legs paralyzed.  My partner took her to his place and nursed her to health, performing pretty intense physical therapy to get her legs working properly.  I still have both sets of kids from this year and have to make some emotionally driven decisions.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 13, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Checking in and catching up.  Came up to my place in Willow with two dead goats.  One died because my partner cannot, or will not, listen when I tell him something.  The other died because she got her head caught in the fence.  Sad, but everything dies, sometime, or other.  My partner is trying to play the blame game but it isn't working.
> It started RAINING as I arrived, steel gray clouds and raindrops as big as cups of water.  I unloaded the truck and was soaking wet when done.  We're all warm and cozy now and just chilling.  I'll unload the rest of my gear tomorrow, when the rain stops (hopefully).  There's been thunder, too.  So rare to have a thunder storm in Anchorage.
> Foxy, I sure hope you find some relief soon.  Chronic pain sucks!  I've been waiting for my boss to put me out to pasture with the way I sometimes limp with my hip pain.  Good thing he almost never shows up on my shift.
> Hey, Djal?  How's the re-wiring going at your flat?



Aw.  So sorry about the goats.  And people who won't listen or take advice when they really need to.  And Hombre and I know something about hip pain too.  That's one good thing about my sore shoulder--it is severe enough that I don't even notice my other aches and pains.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 13, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Speaking of sound, occasionaly the Navy and Marine pilots practice carrier take-offs and landings. If you're in Sams or Walmart outside the base, and the pilots wind their engines to full power, people who've never been there before give us locals a little entertainment by diving and jumping under counters and shelves. Sounds like the world is ending. Sound of freedom.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 13, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...




Oceana Naval Air Station is in my neck of the woods.  Those Navy guys are flipping crazy.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 13, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Yup, part of the entertainment of Virginia beach........


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 13, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Just before entering Jr High we were at Clinton Sherman AFB in Oklahoma, a SAC bomber base.......  Our house was in the far southwestern part of the base, miles away from the air strip and when those babies took off the house shook.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 13, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


I can't find a holster that would let me conceal a Bazooka. The .40 is easier to hide and quicker to get on target.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 13, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


I don't let em get that close.......  They have to get through the mortar fire first........ 
Besides I'm in Texas, "long arm" open carry only......


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 13, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Disguise the bazooka as a Hurrycane, Ernie. Fools 'em every time.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 13, 2015)

There's a gun shop a mile from my house that actually has one for sale. I'd love to own one, but they have a Ma Deuce too and THAT is calling my name.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 14, 2015)

Up this morning at quarter to 4........ didn't sleep well.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 14, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Correct,  Have you read the Tao of physics? I find it far more readable than Kant. But I am only on chapter 3.
I have a large library of philosophy books, most of which I have not read, but I am interested in improving my mind, before it fades away from lack of use.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 14, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Good Morning Dajjal!
I read it a real long time ago like in or around the middle 70's.
Philosophy books are very dry reading in my opinion.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 14, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Up this morning at quarter to 4........ didn't sleep well.



We can hope that new CPAP machine when you get it will fix that.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 14, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Up this morning at quarter to 4........ didn't sleep well.
> ...


Part of it was I took a 3 hour nap yesterday afternoon.  I woke up really sinusy, a t-storm had just rolled through, the humidity shot up and the swamp cooler obviously wasn't working efficiently so I was warm and sticky.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 14, 2015)

Good morning all.  The only time we are really conscious of air traffic is when there are forest fires in the northern mountains.  The B-17 tankers refuel and replenish the fire retardant stuff at Kirtland and fly right over the house while descending to land.  I kind of like hearing them.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 14, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Join us with the same problem, you are not alone.
Hot and sticky and yesterday was so humid that it seemed hard to breath.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 14, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Wasn't that bad but I've been out here in dry country for so long 50% humidity has become high humidity to me.  Heck back in Virginia 50% humidity and 70 degrees meant the house was wide open and we were comfortable.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 14, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



It was 71% humidity here yesterday.
I felt like I was back in Tulsa Ok.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 14, 2015)

So. I'm just about ready to start poker last night when this gorgeous blond lady walks up to me and asks if she had to know somebody to get a beer.
The wife conspired against me yet again.

Got the best hug I've had in years WITH the wife watching and completely cool with it.

My Daughter Jessie is here for a few days.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 14, 2015)

Tuesdays smiles !!


----------



## Gracie (Jul 14, 2015)

Just got back from the beach and it was just gorgeous down there. Nice warm breeze, warm water, dogs EVERYWHERE jumping in the waves and chasing each other and just being joyful. I love it here so much. I never want to have to move. Ever. I'll sleep in the damn van if it came to that.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## saveliberty (Jul 14, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Up this morning at quarter to 4........ didn't sleep well.



Woke up about 1:15 and five minutes later there was a loud clap of thunder and everything went quiet until 5:30 when the power came back on.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 14, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ernie,
Foxfyre's sprained shoulder
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Spoonman, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.





P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm on a Minion kick. Be prepared. Very prepared. 

Night Foxfyre.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## Montrovant (Jul 14, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I'm on a Minion kick. Be prepared. Very prepared.
> 
> Night Foxfyre.



Did you see the movie?  The trailers looked good.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 14, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm on a Minion kick. Be prepared. Very prepared.
> ...


I won't see it until it comes out on DVD. I don't go to the theaters.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 15, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  Yes, I'm still alive.  Been super busy these days with little time to post.  Hope everybody is doing ok.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 15, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I'm on a Minion kick. Be prepared. Very prepared.
> 
> Night Foxfyre.



I good with it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 15, 2015)

Poor Gru, the minions upstaged him.......


----------



## 007 (Jul 15, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Good morning everybody.  Yes, I'm still alive.  Been super busy these days with little time to post.  Hope everybody is doing ok.


And a good morning to you too, BBD. I'm also still alive and kickin'. I decided it was time to make it permanent I'm staying here yesterday, and closed on my property. No more moving or dreaming about moving. I got a great piece of land for a great price, I'm happy.

Good to see you here, and that you haven't been blown away yet by any of these super cell storms we've had around these parts lately. Here's a couple pics of anvil heads from storms we had here just the other day. You sure don't see these very often.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 15, 2015)

Happy Wednesday everybody


----------



## 007 (Jul 15, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Happy Wednesday everybody


That sure looks like my cat... she bounces all over when I type, but it doesn't seem to bother her...


----------



## peach174 (Jul 15, 2015)

007 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Wednesday everybody
> ...




Yes it does,  that is why I posted it, because it reminded me of  your cat.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 15, 2015)

Good morning all.  Beautiful morning here.  My shoulder hurts.  I guess I'm going to have to break down and have it looked at by a doctor.  Otherwise we are halfway through the week with daughter and SIL and have enjoyed the visit.  Tonight we meet other family for bar-b-que at our local Quarters.

Another hump day.  And hope it goes well for all.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 15, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  Beautiful morning here.  My shoulder hurts.  I guess I'm going to have to break down and have it looked at by a doctor.  Otherwise we are halfway through the week with daughter and SIL and have enjoyed the visit.  Tonight we meet other family for bar-b-que at our local Quarters.
> 
> Another hump day.  And hope it goes well for all.



You should definitely have it looked at, Foxy. Good luck.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 15, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Poor Gru, the minions upstaged him.......



Actually, I read there is going to be a Despicable Me 3 coming, too.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 15, 2015)

007 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Wednesday everybody
> ...


Yup, you were right, looks like Gizmo.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 15, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Poor Gru, the minions upstaged him.......
> ...


I think the Minions movie is out or is it scheduled to come out later this year?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 15, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Poor Gru, the minions upstaged him.......
> ...


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 15, 2015)

Woke up this morning with almost frozen arm myself. When I put my tank top on and raised my arm, CRAAAAAAAAAACK POP. Ouch. Time to make a sarong sling for it I guess. Only way to make frozen arm go away is not use it. Thank goodness its my left arm. I need my right one.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 15, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


The sound of freedom comes in many different tunes, too.  Here's another favorite of mine:


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 15, 2015)

Morning greetings, All-y'all!
Just taking a break, need a coffee infusion and to rest my back, let the ibuprofen kick in.   I pulled my back when I laid my two goats to rest, pretty heavy work.
I was up a 4 am this morning, but intended it that way.  It's quite light and cool enough to work outside, and by about 10 am, or so, it's too hot to work outside much longer.  I decided to start cleaning up more of the mess out here.  My partner never made a mess he would clean up so I'm usually on the hook.  I'm actually clearing up loads of potential fuel, in the event of another fire coming through.  Looks like another trailer load to the dump tomorrow.  Another friend of mine has "homesteader" privileges and is welcome to use the place any time he likes.  He considers clearing trees, including digging up the stumps, to be great therapy.  Boy, I could use a few more friends like that!
We've been getting more rain lately, sometimes barely a sprinkle but the other day, just as I arrived here, the skies opened up like a faucet had been turned on!  By the time I got the cats and dog carried up to the house, I was soaked through.  Cats were none to happy about their showers, either. 
Well, guess break time is over for now.  I'll have more time later, after I get back to town.  Pesky job!  Looks like a bit of a breeze up now so it should stay cooler for a while yet.
Good to see BBD and 007 are still alive and kicking.  I do indeed understand what busy means.  Best wishes for everyone, hopefully the pains and other inconveniences of life abate for all my friends in the CS.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 15, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


>



Yeah?  Well be glad your not obstructing my view of a star system...


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 15, 2015)

Gee, I'm up to despicable 54...


----------



## peach174 (Jul 15, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



It was released on July 10th I think.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 15, 2015)

Just got back from the beach again. REALLY high tide this go round, so all of us got wet. Had to vacuum out the van cuz it is nothing but sand now. Oh, and dog hairs. But it is a gorgeous day and I intend to make full use of it in the yard.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 15, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Just got back from the beach again. REALLY high tide this go round, so all of us got wet. Had to vacuum out the van cuz it is nothing but sand now. Oh, and dog hairs. But it is a gorgeous day and I intend to make full use of it in the yard.


There are times I miss the beach, but not the sand.  Of course, around Anchorage we have no real beaches.   We have tidal flats fed by glacial rivers that can become death traps if one ventures out onto them at certain times.  And when the tide comes in, it comes _IN_ because we have bore tides here.  People actually to out to surf the tide up the Turnagain Arm.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 15, 2015)

We are supposed to get some storms tonight.  It's thundering now but no rain yet.  It started off nice and sunny but then turned overcast during the latter part of the afternoon.  I was going to make some chicken on the grill tonight, but that's probably out of the question, so I'm making General Tso's chicken on the stove top instead.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 15, 2015)

It's getting ready to rain here real soon.
I need to get off the net because it's really getting heavy in the lighting and thunder.
See you all later.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 15, 2015)

Be safe Peach.  I need to get around and get myself ready to go out for Chinese tonight.  Not looking forward to it really with this arm, but oh well.  We'll get it done.  (And I bet Chris's chicken is good.)


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 15, 2015)

The wife had a meeting with HR this afternoon about her complaint.  HR had only talked with her supervisor, the director and a Doctor involved in the medical side of Meaningful Use...... all three are friends and covering each others butts.  She was told she has the option of resigning or being fired.  I contacted an attorney.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 15, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> The wife had a meeting with HR this afternoon about her complaint.  HR had only talked with her supervisor, the director and a Doctor involved in the medical side of Meaningful Use...... all three are friends and covering each others butts.  She was told she has the option of resigning or being fired.  I contacted an attorney.


Dang, that really sucks, Ringel.  After all the searching, and the move to El Paso for the new job.  Good luck, hopefully an attorney will at least compel a decent separation package.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 15, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> The wife had a meeting with HR this afternoon about her complaint.  HR had only talked with her supervisor, the director and a Doctor involved in the medical side of Meaningful Use...... all three are friends and covering each others butts.  She was told she has the option of resigning or being fired.  I contacted an attorney.



That really sucks.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 15, 2015)

Dang, Ringel. I hope the attorney get a huge chunk for you guys. That's bullshit, what they are doing.

Meanwhile..I have my hair all glopped up with coconut oil. Been reading it is the best stuff for the scalp. I have small tiny bb size spots of psoriasis on it and when I sweat it itches like crazy. So...I am trying coconut oil to see if it does better than the RX shampoo the dermatologist gave me.

It started behind my ears. Small lines of it where my ear meets my head. Then it started at the base of my neck. Looks like a light rash but it is psoriasis. Right side of my head near the hairline, another little section started. Saw pics on google and am so glad my head does NOT look like what those poor folks suffer with. Mine is piddly. Like freckles, but flakey. I hope this coconut oil works. AND...I can cook with it too, lol.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 15, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The wife had a meeting with HR this afternoon about her complaint.  HR had only talked with her supervisor, the director and a Doctor involved in the medical side of Meaningful Use...... all three are friends and covering each others butts.  She was told she has the option of resigning or being fired.  I contacted an attorney.
> ...


We pretty much expected it but hoped HR would actually do it's job.  At least we followed procedures which is to our favor if we have a case.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 15, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Dang, Ringel. I hope the attorney get a huge chunk for you guys. That's bullshit, what they are doing.
> 
> Meanwhile..I have my hair all glopped up with coconut oil. Been reading it is the best stuff for the scalp. I have small tiny bb size spots of psoriasis on it and when I sweat it itches like crazy. So...I am trying coconut oil to see if it does better than the RX shampoo the dermatologist gave me.
> 
> It started behind my ears. Small lines of it where my ear meets my head. Then it started at the base of my neck. Looks like a light rash but it is psoriasis. Right side of my head near the hairline, another little section started. Saw pics on google and am so glad my head does NOT look like what those poor folks suffer with. Mine is piddly. Like freckles, but flakey. I hope this coconut oil works. AND...I can cook with it too, lol.



I don't yet have big issues with psoriasis on my head....but I expect it eventually.  My psoriasis seems to get a bit worse every year.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 15, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Dang, Ringel. I hope the attorney get a huge chunk for you guys. That's bullshit, what they are doing.
> ...


It started off like dandruff. Thought that was what it was but I never had dandruff before so I knew something was amiss. Went to doc, he said go to dermatologist. Did that and he said psoriasis. Gave me some pink rx shampoo, which helps a lot but then it appeared on the back of my neck. So I googled and bing'd and found that pure coconut oil has anti fungals in it along with anti this and anti that....so figured what the hell. I'll try it. I will shampoo it out at 8pm since I glopped it on at 6 and they said leave it on 2 hours....and continue to treat my scalp every couple of days. That's the plan. Helps that I can cook with it too, and it is good for dry skin. I don't have psoriasis anywhere else..just on my head in small spots. Weird. My sister has it on her arm.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 15, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I have it on my knees and elbows, the tops of my feet and my ankles, in my ears (omg that sucks), the backs of my fingers (which leads to split skin on my knuckles sometimes) and various bits here and there.  It runs in my mom's side of the family.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 15, 2015)

...and my evening's USMB reading started out so nice with thoughts of Chinese food...

Job problems are always frustrating.  I have two people that have decided to make my job harder, fortunately I am tougher and smarter than both of them put together.  The reality of their situation seems to be hitting them.  The worst part for me was one of them I considered my very best friend at work.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 15, 2015)

Foxy, if you would....could you add my Mom, Dorothy and my aunt Bev to your vigil list.  Both are having some serious Kidney/Renal issues right now.  My aunt just got hospitalized for the second time in a week and will have to undergo a second surgery.  It apparently is quite serious.  

My Mom just got diagnosed the possible stage 4 renal disease.  More tests to follow.  When it rains it pours, right?


Thanks


----------



## Gracie (Jul 15, 2015)

Sorry to hear that, WQ 

Prayers sent your way to you and yours.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 15, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Be safe Peach.  I need to get around and get myself ready to go out for Chinese tonight.  Not looking forward to it really with this arm, but oh well.  We'll get it done.  (And I bet Chris's chicken is good.)



It was delicious.  Thanks, Foxy.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 15, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxy, if you would....could you add my Mom, Dorothy and my aunt Bev to your vigil list.  Both are having some serious Kidney/Renal issues right now.  My aunt just got hospitalized for the second time in a week and will have to undergo a second surgery.  It apparently is quite serious.
> 
> My Mom just got diagnosed the possible stage 4 renal disease.  More tests to follow.  When it rains it pours, right?
> 
> ...



So sorry to hear that bad news.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 15, 2015)

peach174 said:


> It's getting ready to rain here real soon.
> I need to get off the net because it's really getting heavy in the lighting and thunder.
> See you all later.



It only rained for like 10 minutes here and has been sprinkling a bit off and on.  A little bit of thunder earlier but I didn't notice any lightning.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 16, 2015)

Just a little bit ago the wife asked what she should do about tomorrow, (she has until Friday), she told me that tomorrow and Friday they want her to train one of her co-workers to do her job........ the job her boss claims she (the wife) can't do right.........  
I told her to call in sick, what can they do?  Fire her?


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 16, 2015)

I wouldn't trust HR to be helpful if there are less than 100 employees.

Returning to a work in an environment you claim is hostile probably goes against your position.  Stay away.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 16, 2015)

I have an over the phone interview today, BUT it is for a medical transcription job (which I do now and am kind of wanting to get away from).  Apparently they saw my resume on Monster and called me yesterday.  Soooo, I'm going to do this interview, but unless it's better than my current job, I will probably not take it.  

Weather wise, my gosh, it is so much cooler here today than it's been in the past couple of weeks.  Finally the humidity has eased up.  I actually had to wear a sweat shirt outside this morning when I went to get my coffee!  It like 65 degrees right now and quite breezy.    Kind of a relief actually, as it has been EXTREMELY humid here lately.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 16, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxy, if you would....could you add my Mom, Dorothy and my aunt Bev to your vigil list.  Both are having some serious Kidney/Renal issues right now.  My aunt just got hospitalized for the second time in a week and will have to undergo a second surgery.  It apparently is quite serious.
> 
> My Mom just got diagnosed the possible stage 4 renal disease.  More tests to follow.  When it rains it pours, right?
> 
> ...



Of course WQ.  It is done and both your Mom and Aunt Bev will be on the list tonight.  So sorry your beloveds are having those problems.  And sometimes it does come at you so fast it is overwhelming.  I didn't get the list posted last night--the internet kicked off for a few just about bedtime and in the process the computer started processing a gazillion updates that I didn't have the patience to wait for so I didn't see last evenings posts before this morning.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 16, 2015)

And good morning everybody.

I have battled psoriasis for a very long time now so I strongly empathize with all of you having to deal with that.  And having gone through the toxic work place thing a time or two myself, I know how frustrating and hurtful that can be too.

The monsoon seems to have departed a few days here so bright clear blue skies here this morning.  They predict the rains will return by Monday.  Everybody but me and the grand dogs are going to the Isotopes game tonight.  I elected to stay home with the pups and nurse my sore shoulder.

Another rough night with the shoulder.  I have a call in to the doctor.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 16, 2015)

Lord, please let our friends and relatives return to their normal routines by granting them relief.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 16, 2015)

Morning !


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 16, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> I wouldn't trust HR to be helpful if there are less than 100 employees.
> 
> Returning to a work in an environment you claim is hostile probably goes against your position.  Stay away.


She doesn't have to go back to work there, just claim the work environment would be too hostile, and in this case it would so it's pretty much a "severance package" we'd be looking for.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 16, 2015)

We just woke up at 8:30.......  Nice to sleep in...... 
She's normally at work by 8, sent a text claiming she's sick.....


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 16, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Dang, Ringel. I hope the attorney get a huge chunk for you guys. That's bullshit, what they are doing.
> 
> Meanwhile..I have my hair all glopped up with coconut oil. Been reading it is the best stuff for the scalp. I have small tiny bb size spots of psoriasis on it and when I sweat it itches like crazy. So...I am trying coconut oil to see if it does better than the RX shampoo the dermatologist gave me.
> 
> It started behind my ears. Small lines of it where my ear meets my head. Then it started at the base of my neck. Looks like a light rash but it is psoriasis. Right side of my head near the hairline, another little section started. Saw pics on google and am so glad my head does NOT look like what those poor folks suffer with. Mine is piddly. Like freckles, but flakey. I hope this coconut oil works. AND...I can cook with it too, lol.


I recommend not using the same oil to cook that you used on your hair...unless you need the fiber.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 16, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> We just woke up at 8:30.......  Nice to sleep in......
> She's normally at work by 8, sent a text claiming she's sick.....


Probably a good case of anal glaucoma.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 16, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


The coolest aircraft EVER!

My daughter left for home this morning. I has a sad.

* Foley, AL *
12:18 PM CDT on July 16, 2015 (GMT -0500)
 Myrtle Court  | Report  | Change Station 


* Elev 65 ft  30.40 °N,  87.67 °W  | Updated 20 sec ago *




Partly Cloudy
90.4 °F
Feels Like  106 °F

N
4.0
Wind from NNW  
Gusts  9.0 mph


*Today is forecast to be Cooler than yesterday.*

Today
High *91* | Low *78* °F
 *20*% Chance of Precip. 

Yesterday
High *95.8* | Low *81.2* °F
Precip. *0* in


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 16, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Morning greetings, All-y'all!
> Just taking a break, need a coffee infusion and to rest my back, let the ibuprofen kick in.   I pulled my back when I laid my two goats to rest, pretty heavy work.
> I was up a 4 am this morning, but intended it that way.  It's quite light and cool enough to work outside, and by about 10 am, or so, it's too hot to work outside much longer.  I decided to start cleaning up more of the mess out here.  My partner never made a mess he would clean up so I'm usually on the hook.  I'm actually clearing up loads of potential fuel, in the event of another fire coming through.  Looks like another trailer load to the dump tomorrow.  Another friend of mine has "homesteader" privileges and is welcome to use the place any time he likes.  He considers clearing trees, including digging up the stumps, to be great therapy.  Boy, I could use a few more friends like that!
> We've been getting more rain lately, sometimes barely a sprinkle but the other day, just as I arrived here, the skies opened up like a faucet had been turned on!  By the time I got the cats and dog carried up to the house, I was soaked through.  Cats were none to happy about their showers, either.
> ...


Just what do you consider too hot to work outside?  It's just after noon here an 91 with a heat index of 106.
4 years ago, when I built the deck here, we had 5 days in a row of over 100. One I remember was 105 with a heat index of 114. Two guys in their 60's was tired at the end of the day


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 16, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Morning greetings, All-y'all!
> ...



My ex worked outside doing construction work.  I don't know how you guys can do it.  I would be throwing up.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 16, 2015)

Well, I had my interview. Meh, it doesn't sound any better than my current job, and I would have to go through the trouble of obtaining a business license, doing my own taxes and no benefits because I would be an independent contractor, so if they call me back, I will not be taking this job.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


We were each drinking 2 gallons of water /day and minimum a quart of Gator Aide.
You just do it because you have to.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 16, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I would be so sick.  My ex told me that every year several people would end up going home sick from working in the heat.  I guess you get used to it like anything else, but it would not be my choice, that's for sure.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 16, 2015)

I have a very weak stomach anyway.  Sometimes the smell of garbage makes me gag.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Well, I had my interview. Meh, it doesn't sound any better than my current job, and I would have to go through the trouble of obtaining a business license, doing my own taxes and no benefits because I would be an independent contractor, so if they call me back, I will not be taking this job.



That is actually how Hombre and I have preferred to work--as independent contractor or on straight commission w/no benefits, or self-employed.   But it definitely isn't for everybody and I'm not sure I would be comfortable going out on that limb alone.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Time for a story...
Before I moved to Alabama, I installed and serviced water purification equipment in South Florida. While it never got over 100 there with the sea breeze, it was usually in the 90's 9 months of the year.
I was installing a system one day at a house where the occupants were away.
The AC in my truck was broken and I had no access to the house. I had my typical 2 gallons of water and some Gator Aide in a cooler. 
It was in the mid 90's and raining on and off. I knew I was in trouble, but kept going, not wanting to leave before getting the water to the house back on.
The job involved some pick and shovel work and, hell, I passed out for probably 10 minutes.
I called my boss and told him what was going on. He offered to come finish up, but as I had maybe 20 minutes left on the job and was 45 minutes from the office, I told him to call me in 15 minutes and if I don't answer, call an ambulance. He agreed and I went back to work.
Another thunderstorm came through and I had to put my phone in the truck to keep it dry. I got the pipes connected and went to the back of the house to flush the system. Joel called. I was too far from the truck to hear the phone.
Ambulance showed up as I was returning his call. We all had a good laugh and I got a couple free Gator Aides from the Paramedics and a "thanks for your dedication, asshole" from Joel.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 16, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



You are a very motivated person, Ernie!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 16, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I had my interview. Meh, it doesn't sound any better than my current job, and I would have to go through the trouble of obtaining a business license, doing my own taxes and no benefits because I would be an independent contractor, so if they call me back, I will not be taking this job.
> ...


I have done it a number of times. I never could handle the feast and famine of thos arrangements. I would make 25 grand one month and spend like I made 300 grand a year.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I take responsibility pretty seriously.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 16, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



We adjusted to that pretty well by putting ourselves on a budget so that we spent about the same amount for necessities and fun each month.  So in the feast months we would be putting money back and in the famine periods we would draw from those reserves.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 16, 2015)

No discipline with money...


----------



## Gracie (Jul 16, 2015)

We fucked up. Didn't think about saving at all until it came time to wish we had. It has taken me almost 11 years, but I finally got almost 10k saved and that is from me alone. Mr Gracie says let the chips fall where they may. I say Oh Hayell No.
But, it's enough for gas for the van and his truck if we ever wind up having to live in our cars.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 16, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Morning greetings, All-y'all!
> ...


I get tired just reading this so I'm gonna take a nap.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 16, 2015)

Update on the coconut oil on my head and hair.

Awesome! Bumps are gone, no itching and my hair is shiney and pretty!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 16, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Old men need lots of naps. Old men with old wives need even more.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 16, 2015)

Old men with young wives never take naps.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 16, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Old men with young wives never take naps.


Wanna bet......  I just woke up......


----------



## Sherry (Jul 16, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxy, if you would....could you add my Mom, Dorothy and my aunt Bev to your vigil list.  Both are having some serious Kidney/Renal issues right now.  My aunt just got hospitalized for the second time in a week and will have to undergo a second surgery.  It apparently is quite serious.
> 
> My Mom just got diagnosed the possible stage 4 renal disease.  More tests to follow.  When it rains it pours, right?
> 
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 17, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ernie,
Foxfyre's sprained shoulder,
WQ's mom Dorothy and Aunt Bev,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Spoonman, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.





P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 17, 2015)

Cripes! the newspapers say that nearly 100 sharks have been seen off the Sussex coast. (the English channel)
It says they only eat things like crabs and squid, and they do not eat people. But I bet they would chomp down on a leg if they got the chance. I shall not be going swimming any time soon.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 17, 2015)

HOORAY! I just beat my record, winning a game of mah-jong in 281 seconds. My previous best was 299 seconds.
I can't see me bettering 281 seconds any time soon, because it ain't easy.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 17, 2015)

We have had a very mild summer so far here.  Saturday and Sunday are suppose to reach 90 with high humidity.  I have scheduled removing a bunch of bushes and digging out next to a basement with a cracked wall.  Should be a sticky, sweaty weekend.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 17, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  Infusing coffee, trying to get my sore shoulder calmed down so we can do that last push here to get ready for the additional wave of house guests arriving in a couple of hours or so.  Daughter was in talkative mood last night so it was after 1:30 a.m. getting to bed this morning.  But we so seldom have opportunity for those talks, it was good.

BBD, are you near Monmouth IL?  Was just watching video footage of a tornadic cloud near there this morning--dropped maybe 10? funnels, most of which became brief tornadoes--I didn't think to count them--on the short Accuweather video clip I watched.  Never saw anything like it.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 17, 2015)

Morning everyone!

I hope everyone has a great weekend.
Friday's morning smile.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 17, 2015)

Welp, no word yet as to whether the wife was fired or not.......  It was an either or by today........  What I think they're trying to do is get her to quit to legally cover their asses.  We're gonna make them fire her so hopefully we can nail them with wrongful termination and possibly also for creating a hostile work environment.  We're both finally tired of letting employers screw us over especially considering the amount of money we put out to relocate.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 17, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Morning greetings, All-y'all!
> ...


70F+ is definitely too hot to be comfortable.  Things are definitely relative.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 17, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Welp, no word yet as to whether the wife was fired or not.......  It was an either or by today........  What I think they're trying to do is get her to quit to legally cover their asses.  We're gonna make them fire her so hopefully we can nail them with wrongful termination and possibly also for creating a hostile work environment.  We're both finally tired of letting employers screw us over especially considering the amount of money we put out to relocate.


Keep on it. If she caves first, she's toast.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 17, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Derp...I'd have done the same.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 17, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


70?We won't see 70 here until September.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 17, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


You're a good man!

and possibly a fool


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 17, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Possibly.  But I am about finished with paying for other people who have not bothered with providing their own...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 18, 2015)

Wide awake......  Not......  Went to bed at 10 last night, was up at 4:30 this morning.  Already had a pot of coffee, ready to go back to bed......


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 18, 2015)

I have come to the conclusion your job is drinking coffee Ringel...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 18, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> I have come to the conclusion your job is drinking coffee Ringel...


Generally I only drink coffee in the morning the rest of the day it's Guinness Stout......  Gotta get my nutrients.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 18, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  Rough night here but everybody is up.  Daughter and SIL packing to go home to California.  Our other house guests left before anybody got up headed home to Boulder.  House will seem empty very empty in an hour or so.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 18, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I have come to the conclusion your job is drinking coffee Ringel...
> ...



Its been a very long time since I had a Guinness, in fact it has been years since I drank any alcohol. I used to drink larger when I drank. But now I don't even like the stuff. At least Guinness does not blow you out with gas.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 18, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Wide awake......  Not......  Went to bed at 10 last night, was up at 4:30 this morning.  Already had a pot of coffee, ready to go back to bed......



I got up at five thirty and had a cup of tea. Watched a  corny 1963 film on TV and then went back to bed for a few more hours sleep.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 18, 2015)

No gas?  Try eating cucumbers with your beer, problem solved.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 18, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


It was a joke.   I haven't had a Guinness in probably 20 years.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 18, 2015)

I want my little girl t come back!
90 already in Foley with a heat index of 106. Forecast high of 94. Add that 16 degree heat index bump and we're going to feel like it's 110.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 18, 2015)

Me too Ernie.  We just hugged them goodbye and sent them on their way.  They're hoping to make Needles tonight.  I hope they stop sooner.  They're tired from a very busy week.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 18, 2015)

I have a week to wait before my Colorado girls are home.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 18, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Me too Ernie.  We just hugged them goodbye and sent them on their way.  They're hoping to make Needles tonight.  I hope they stop sooner.  They're tired from a very busy week.


Jessie should be getting home to Connecticut right about now. She left Thursday morning. I did get to see her car do its Transformer routine as she was leaving.
She drives one of these.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 18, 2015)

Anybody who has ever been owned by a cat can relate.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 18, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Me too Ernie.  We just hugged them goodbye and sent them on their way.  They're hoping to make Needles tonight.  I hope they stop sooner.  They're tired from a very busy week.
> ...


Transformers!!!

(Or Decepticon........?)


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 18, 2015)

Ended up going back to bed, slept until noon.  Got up, got the pot roast going (on high), the wife's going through and sorting books, went through more of my books and did some more culling, cleaned the AC filter, did some laps in the pool and right now I'm just chillin'.  

Monday morning I pick up my hearing aids, Monday evening I go in for the CPAP sleep test.  Don't know if I mentioned it or not but there are at least 6 different types of CPAP machines the test is to determine which would work best with me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 18, 2015)

So I call the doctor's office to report I am in significant distress and could she see me or at least give me a referral to an orthopedic for my injured shoulder.  She has to see me before she can give a referral.  The earliest available appointment will be September 27!!!   So I'll be going to urgent care on Monday.  But meanwhile, the calm today is helping because I can kick back and just let things heal.  Hombre is off to pick up the pizza we ordered for dinner.

Meanwhile, I think this is so true:


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 18, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> So I call the doctor's office to report I am in significant distress and could she see me or at least give me a referral to an orthopedic for my injured shoulder.  She has to see me before she can give a referral.  The earliest available appointment will be September 27!!!   So I'll be going to urgent care on Monday.  But meanwhile, the calm today is helping because I can kick back and just let things heal.  Hombre is off to pick up the pizza we ordered for dinner.
> 
> Meanwhile, I think this is so true:


Thank God for Obamacare or you'd be in deep doo doo.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 18, 2015)

Shutting the computer down now.  Big storm is almost here.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 18, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Shows what you know.  Decepticons ARE Transformers!


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 18, 2015)

Big storm was very anticlimactic.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 18, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Big storm was very anticlimactic.



That's usually the way it is.  The ones that you expect to be just okay turn out to be monsters and when you're expecting the really big one, it doesn't materialize.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 18, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ernie,
Foxfyre's sprained shoulder,
WQ's mom Dorothy and Aunt Bev,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Spoonman, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.





P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 19, 2015)

Just before going to bed last night we could hear the wind pick up rather dramatically.  Woke up this morning and we obviously had a big storm move through, stuff was blown around the back yard and I'm gonna be busy cleaning the leaf debris out of the pool.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Big storm was very anticlimactic.
> ...



I think you jinxed Ringel.  lol


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 19, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



?   I hope not.  Unless it was in a good way.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 19, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Just before going to bed last night we could hear the wind pick up rather dramatically.  Woke up this morning and we obviously had a big storm move through, stuff was blown around the back yard and I'm gonna be busy cleaning the leaf debris out of the pool.



We had some thunder boomers come through here late yesterday evening - lots of thunder and lightning but just a bit of rain.  But the monsoon is definitely upon us.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 19, 2015)

Tornado watch last night?  No tornado to watch, false advertising!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 19, 2015)

Did a lot of driving today.  Went up to Silver City, not much to see as most everything was closed.  Drove up to Gila Cliff Dwellings visitor center, discovered we would have to climb some steep steps about a half a mile in from the parking area to see the actual dwellings..... uummmm, no......
headed back down 35 to 61 to rte 180 back into Deming then home, yeah, I was tired.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 19, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ernie,
Foxfyre's sprained shoulder,
WQ's mom Dorothy and Aunt Bev,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Spoonman, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.





P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 20, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just before going to bed last night we could hear the wind pick up rather dramatically.  Woke up this morning and we obviously had a big storm move through, stuff was blown around the back yard and I'm gonna be busy cleaning the leaf debris out of the pool.
> ...


Here tonight too. A guy that plays music at Doc's stopped by and was adding water to his radiator as it started sprinkling. I was inside and I swaer the lightning was so close light came in through the walls. It hit about 50 feet from the building. Jason came inside clutching his heart saying, "I think I just almost died!"
We got another couple inches of rain to add to the 4" yesterday
Had a new band at Doc's last night. Not a great take, but we made a lot of new friends and all had a great time. Paid the bills, at least.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 20, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Did a lot of driving today.  Went up to Silver City, not much to see as most everything was closed.  Drove up to Gila Cliff Dwellings visitor center, discovered we would have to climb some steep steps about a half a mile in from the parking area to see the actual dwellings..... uummmm, no......
> headed back down 35 to 61 to rte 180 back into Deming then home, yeah, I was tired.


Tell me about Deming. We have some property my mother in law left that we've never seen.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 20, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Shutting the computer down now.  Big storm is almost here.


I always disconnect my computer from the phone line when there is a thunderstorm.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 20, 2015)

Morning!

I hope everybody had a good weekend.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 20, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Did a lot of driving today.  Went up to Silver City, not much to see as most everything was closed.  Drove up to Gila Cliff Dwellings visitor center, discovered we would have to climb some steep steps about a half a mile in from the parking area to see the actual dwellings..... uummmm, no......
> ...



Hombre and I have almost surely spent much more time in Deming than the Ringels on their weekend forays.   Deming is the only substantial stop in the long haul from Las Cruces to Lordsburg on I-10 across southern New Mexico.  Just 30 or so miles north of the Mexican border, it is a normally sleepy little town of about 14,000, it is pretty much low income with more reasonable property values than in most of the state.  At the upper end of the Chihuahan Desert, it enjoys a mild desert climate but also an agri culture with the Mimbres River passing by.  The nearby Florida Mountains and Black Range provide a scenic backdrop for the desert harshness.  I would guess the majority of the population is Hispanic.

Lots and lots of historical data in the area and the town capitalizes on it. The biggest chile processing plant in New Mexico is there I believe, and Deming boasts the purest and best tasting ground water in the state.  It is also home to the great American duck races every year.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 20, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Thanks, Foxy!
Back, maybe 40 years ago, someone was selling "Ranchettes" kind of 1/2 acre plots south of town. Thousands of these plots were sold, but very few were ever built on. From what I see from aerial photos, the roads are about reclaimed by the desert, but every once in a while there is a nice house.

Sunshine Valley Ranchettes Luna County New Mexico land for sale - 1 acre at LandWatch.com


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 20, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Me too Ernie.  We just hugged them goodbye and sent them on their way.  They're hoping to make Needles tonight.  I hope they stop sooner.  They're tired from a very busy week.


That is a long drive.   Way back in a universe long ago,  I made Needles to Albuquerque in the a day, on a 1972 Honda 350 motorcycle! I was younger,  more ambitious and way more dumb.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 20, 2015)

I can see!!  I can see again!!!

Oh wait......

I can hear!  I can hear again!!! 

Uuummmm, maybe that's not a good thing, the wife is talking to me........  

Right now she's still "yelling" so I can hear her.  I was 5 blocks away, told her I heard her just fine.......


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 20, 2015)

Back in those days, I rode from Danbury CT to Montreal a couple times a month on a 49 Pan Head.
These days, I can do 1,000 mile days on the RoadKing.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 20, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> I can see!!  I can see again!!!
> 
> Oh wait......
> 
> ...


Hot Damn!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 20, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> I can see!!  I can see again!!!
> 
> Oh wait......
> 
> ...


Hot Damn!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 20, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I can see!!  I can see again!!!
> ...


Shit they've made me start seeing double!!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 20, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Me too Ernie.  We just hugged them goodbye and sent them on their way.  They're hoping to make Needles tonight.  I hope they stop sooner.  They're tired from a very busy week.
> ...



Even departing mid morning they drove the whole way to Monterey Bay--1,000+ miles arriving home about 3 a.m.   There is no way I have the energy and stamina to do that anymore.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 20, 2015)

Looks like a drive into town for me today.   I can't get my laptop lifeline to boot,  and my house converter is misbehaving.   I'll get the laundry started and take care of the milking first,though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 20, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> I can see!!  I can see again!!!
> 
> Oh wait......
> 
> ...



That was the problem when Hombre got his hearing aids recently--he now hears better than I do and our situations are reversed.  When he used to want the TV uncomfortably loud, he now wants the TV lower than is really comfortable for me and is mildly frustrated that I don't hear as well as he does.  We'll adjust though until it is time to get my hearing aids.  

And isn't your CPAP fitting coming up shortly?  When you get that first really good night's sleep, you'll be amazed at how wonderful you will feel.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 20, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I can see!!  I can see again!!!
> ...


Tonight I go in for the test to see which one works best on me.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 20, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


That's an interesting coincidence. I was coming from Monterey back then. Made it to Needles the first day and got froggy on the second day. After that, I paced myself more gently.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 20, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I can see!!  I can see again!!!
> ...





Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I can see!!  I can see again!!!
> ...


This conversation just emphasizes how much we have to look forward to in our sunset years.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 20, 2015)

Cats.  Cats! 
You can live with them, but the temptation to make them into ear muffs is very great sometimes. So far this morning:
My administrative assistant" managed to knock a pile of papers and a couple of books off my desk on her way to throwing up on them after they arrived at that lowest point.  While hanging up some clothes,  Jess, my 20 lb kitty, decided to make himself a nest there,  knocking several pieces of clothing onto the floor (at least he didn't puke on5them).  And finally, Sherman managed to knock a cup of fresh, hot coffee onto my shorts-clad legs and all over the floor. 
Anybody want some earmuffs?


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 20, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Cats.  Cats!
> You can live with them, but the temptation to make them into ear muffs is very great sometimes. So far this morning:
> My administrative assistant" managed to knock a pile of papers and a couple of books off my desk on her way to throwing up on them after they arrived at that lowest point.  While hanging up some clothes,  Jess, my 20 lb kitty, decided to make himself a nest there,  knocking several pieces of clothing onto the floor (at least he didn't puke on5them).  And finally, Sherman managed to knock a cup of fresh, hot coffee onto my shorts-clad legs and all over the floor.
> Anybody want some earmuffs?



<blink>

<blink>

<tail swoosh>


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 21, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Yeah, you finally get on a first name basis with even the phlebotomist, When you have a family get together the "family" is all of your medical people, the get together is to figure out why your hair just turned blue.
(You tell em later it was a wig.........)


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 21, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  I am up.  I'm not happy about it yet, but working on it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 21, 2015)

Wired me back up last night, put the large mask on (I usually end up breathing through my mouth when I'm asleep) and It' probably took me an hour to finally drift off.  They monitored my apnea during the night adjusting the CPAP pressure to find out which setting was most optimal.  I think I only got about 6 hours of sleep but for once I actually feel rested.  Have the followup consult tomorrow then (hopefully) will have my machine within a week.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm up but also need more coffee, not fully awake yet.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 21, 2015)

Morning !

Tuesdays smile


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 21, 2015)

Trying to decide which CPAP machine I want.........
















And finally:


----------



## peach174 (Jul 21, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Trying to decide which CPAP machine I want.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I like the Luke I am your father mask.
That way if it doesn't work very well you can blame it on my father was evil kind of thingy.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 21, 2015)

I love the old technology.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 21, 2015)

What?  Those masks have to come in gorilla...


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 21, 2015)

Well just tippy toe when you come in Blackhawk, so you don't wake up the whole joint.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 21, 2015)

Has anybody been in touch with Alan1?  He hasn't posted since April I don't believe.  Not like him to be away this long, especially since he's still in his mod suit.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 21, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ernie,
Foxfyre's sprained shoulder,
WQ's mom Dorothy and Aunt Bev,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Spoonman, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.





P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 22, 2015)

An electrician is coming tomorrow and the very least he is going to do is fit a new fuse box. I am very much hoping he is not going to want to tear up all the floors to rewire the ring main, as that will be hell. My flat is packed with stuff I will have to move around. One room is wall to wall bookcases and I don't know how I could move them all out of the way.
I also ordered a battery back up power supply for my computer, because I don't trust trip switches not to cut out in the middle of downloading windows updates. If that happened it would probably corrupt windows completely .


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 22, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  I slept in my bed last night for the first time in almost two weeks--have been sleeping mostly sitting up on the couch because of this bad shoulder.  I got a great night's sleep but the shoulder is really hurting this morning.  We'll see how it goes.  Probably tomorrow morning will give in and go to urgent care and see what's up with it.

So where is everybody?  The Coffee Shop has been pretty deserted the last couple of days.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 22, 2015)




----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 22, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  I slept in my bed last night for the first time in almost two weeks--have been sleeping mostly sitting up on the couch because of this bad shoulder.  I got a great night's sleep but the shoulder is really hurting this morning.  We'll see how it goes.  Probably tomorrow morning will give in and go to urgent care and see what's up with it.
> 
> So where is everybody?  The Coffee Shop has been pretty deserted the last couple of days.


Got about 8 and a half hours of sleep myself but without a CPAP yet.........  Go in for the test results this afternoon and hopefully will have one soon.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 22, 2015)




----------



## saveliberty (Jul 22, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  I slept in my bed last night for the first time in almost two weeks--have been sleeping mostly sitting up on the couch because of this bad shoulder.  I got a great night's sleep but the shoulder is really hurting this morning.  We'll see how it goes.  Probably tomorrow morning will give in and go to urgent care and see what's up with it.
> 
> So where is everybody?  The Coffee Shop has been pretty deserted the last couple of days.



We are all down at the urgent care waiting to see who wins the pool for when you show up.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 22, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  I slept in my bed last night for the first time in almost two weeks--have been sleeping mostly sitting up on the couch because of this bad shoulder.  I got a great night's sleep but the shoulder is really hurting this morning.  We'll see how it goes.  Probably tomorrow morning will give in and go to urgent care and see what's up with it.
> ...



I have been putting it off haven't I?   Well, we'll see if I make good on the promise for in the morning.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 22, 2015)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 22, 2015)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 22, 2015)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 22, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 22, 2015)

And a hidee ho to Lumpy.  Always fun when you stop in for a visit.  Wish you would do that more often.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 22, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> And a hidee ho to Lumpy.  Always fun when you stop in for a visit.  Wish you would do that more often.



Hello Mama Fox, for some reason I was under the impression that the, "Coffee Shop" no longer existed. I blame myself because well, I don't have much choice...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 22, 2015)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 22, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 22, 2015)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And a hidee ho to Lumpy.  Always fun when you stop in for a visit.  Wish you would do that more often.
> ...



The Coffee Shop lives on with yin and yang, ebb and flow.  Some days it is jumping in here and some days pretty empty, but overall it keeps plugging along with all the crazy, wonderful, wacky, and lovable folks who come here.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 22, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  I slept in my bed last night for the first time in almost two weeks--have been sleeping mostly sitting up on the couch because of this bad shoulder.  I got a great night's sleep but the shoulder is really hurting this morning.  We'll see how it goes.  Probably tomorrow morning will give in and go to urgent care and see what's up with it.
> 
> So where is everybody?  The Coffee Shop has been pretty deserted the last couple of days.



I thought only guys suffered needlessly to avoid medical care. I know I do but You Mama Fox, for shame...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 22, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 22, 2015)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  I slept in my bed last night for the first time in almost two weeks--have been sleeping mostly sitting up on the couch because of this bad shoulder.  I got a great night's sleep but the shoulder is really hurting this morning.  We'll see how it goes.  Probably tomorrow morning will give in and go to urgent care and see what's up with it.
> ...



Yeah I know.  But I honestly thought it was getting better.  But oh well.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 22, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I understand, been there done that Dr. Fox.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 22, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 23, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ernie,
Foxfyre's sprained shoulder,
WQ's mom Dorothy and Aunt Bev,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Spoonman, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.





P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 23, 2015)

Lumpy 1 said:


> View attachment 45337


Perhaps I should post that at Doc's.

So, The cabbie that dropped off the very lucky patron at Doc's 2 weeks ago, brought me a present tonight. THIS is the knife the guy was reaching for when he came at me and when ordered to the ground by police a few minutes later.





Yes that is a quarter on the blade.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 23, 2015)

Dayum!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 23, 2015)

Tell me about it. I've sat down with a couple cops discussing how it feels to have come so close to ending someone. It's quite sobering.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 23, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 45337
> ...



*best Paul Hogan imitation*

That's not a knife............well, OK, yes, that's a knife.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 23, 2015)

And this is what he saw.
As they say, bringing a knife to a gun fight is a bad idea


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 23, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> And this is what he saw.
> As they say, bringing a knife to a gun fight is a bad idea


Depends on how close they are........


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 23, 2015)

Mornin' everyone.  I now know which machine and what pressure will work for me.  Should be able to pick one up at the VA in no more than a week.  Just got up a little bit ago, fed the cats and having my first pot of coffee.  
Was playing in the FZ, set up a Self-Interference (Self-Awareness) as a Paradigm trap (psych experiment) caught two posters in it that are anything but happy with me right now........ Oops...... 
We all claim that we are aware we're imperfect but every one of us hate to be shown we're imperfect and generally react negatively (defensively) in those situations especially when our fallacies are in an area we have built justifications around.
Yup, I can be a real stinker sometimes........


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 23, 2015)

Stinker?  Maybe a new deodorant?


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 23, 2015)

I become more self aware during a hairball...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 23, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  Letting the Ibuprofen kick in and get the pain level down so I can tolerate a shower and getting dressed to go to urgent care. Yep, I'm going to do it.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 23, 2015)

I had the electricians in today and it was not half as bad as I thought it might be. The came at 8.30 AM and finished all the work by 4 PM. They even cleaned up after themselves.


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 23, 2015)

Oh, we just saw what we are doing here today?

Ummm... coffee, food, work, work, probably TV / baseball later.  listen to a lot of complaining and be bored and when I'm bored, come on here.  Tomorrow?  most likely a repeat!


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 23, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Oh, we just saw what we are doing here today?
> 
> Ummm... coffee, food, work, work, probably TV / baseball later.  listen to a lot of complaining and be bored and when I'm bored, come on here.  Tomorrow?  most likely a repeat!



Try to break it up with snacks.


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 23, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, we just saw what we are doing here today?
> ...


 
Oh I do do that.. but instead of regular snacks I have a bowl of Cincinnati 3-Way!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 23, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > And this is what he saw.
> ...


True. He didn't come at me too fast but had closed half the distance before he stopped.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 23, 2015)

Why did he come at you? Was he just a mean drunk?


----------



## Gracie (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm off to the gastro doc in about 3 hours....to get the excavating results. I hate the drive. Hour there, hour in office, hour drive back.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 23, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Why did he come at you? Was he just a mean drunk?


This happened at Doc's. He was being strange and quite obnoxious. THEN he stood to confront me and dropped a pint of whiskey. I asked him to leave, first calmly then loudly when he started arguing.
He obviously didn't think I had the power to toss him and started at me while reaching behind his back for the knife that wasn't there, thanks to a cabbie. 

He had been drinking, obviously but I think massive amounts of steroids were involved


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 23, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Stinker?  Maybe a new deodorant?


Deodorant?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 23, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 45337
> ...


Looks like my pen knife.......


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 23, 2015)

That's not a knife. THIS is a knife!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 23, 2015)

Rather tough to hide, but I have strapped it on while riding the Harley.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 23, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> That's not a knife. THIS is a knife!View attachment 45411


Was researching Saracen swords once, seems there's still an argument between historians as to whether the curved Scimitar was post 1500s or developed in the Middle East around the 6th or 7th century.  Basically some claim the Saracens only carried straight swords similar to the Crusaders, with a lighter pommel and shorter guard.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 23, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Stinker?  Maybe a new deodorant?
> ...



Apparently the opposite of an odorant?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 23, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


One would assume......  Can't use it, my underarms don't get along with deodorants........


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 23, 2015)

Well there's your problem.  Your underarms are suppose to be in conflict with deodorants...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 23, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, we just saw what we are doing here today?
> ...


Don't you mean treats........?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 23, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Well there's your problem.  Your underarms are suppose to be in conflict with deodorants...


Not that way.......  Allergic rash......  I use surgeons' soap, works better than deodorant, It's a bacterio-shield and anti-microbial.  Ya have to scrub each armpit for 5 minutes but it lasts a week.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 23, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 23, 2015)

The results are in:

Doc: All is well. Except for the diverticulus dents about 8 inches up. No seeds. No fat. NO BACON. Some polyps that I removed, no cancer anywhere. See ya in 10 years!

Me:


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 24, 2015)

Gracie said:


> The results are in:
> 
> Doc: All is well. Except for the diverticulus dents about 8 inches up. No seeds. No fat. NO BACON. Some polyps that I removed, no cancer anywhere. See ya in 10 years!
> 
> Me:


Great News for Gracie, bless you Gracie..


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 24, 2015)

2:28 am home from the ER that the urgent care sent us to around 3:30 pm.  Details tomorrow sometime. . . .


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 24, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ernie,
Foxfyre's sprained shoulder,
WQ's mom Dorothy and Aunt Bev,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Spoonman, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 24, 2015)

Gracie said:


> The results are in:
> 
> Doc: All is well. Except for the diverticulus dents about 8 inches up. No seeds. No fat. NO BACON. Some polyps that I removed, no cancer anywhere. See ya in 10 years!
> 
> Me:



Awesome news, Gracie!  That must be a load off your mind.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 24, 2015)

Hurray!!  It's Friday!


----------



## mdk (Jul 24, 2015)

Happy Friday everyone! Does anybody have any fun plans this weekend? I plan doing some light yard work and preparing for another camping trip next weekend. Yay!


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 24, 2015)

mdk said:


> Happy Friday everyone! Does anybody have any fun plans this weekend? I plan doing some light yard work and preparing for another camping trip next weekend. Yay!



I'm going to Cliff walk one day this weekend.    The entire walk is approximately 3-1/2 miles one way.


----------



## mdk (Jul 24, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Friday everyone! Does anybody have any fun plans this weekend? I plan doing some light yard work and preparing for another camping trip next weekend. Yay!
> ...



How fun! I love Newport.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 24, 2015)

mdk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



I try to go there and to Martha's Vineyard at least once every summer.  Haven't made it to the Vineyard yet this year.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 24, 2015)

I actually had plans to go to the Vineyard a couple of times, but my plans were cancelled by the weather not cooperating.


----------



## mdk (Jul 24, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Those Glided Age estates of Newport are amazing. My last visit I toured The Breakers Mansion and Rosecliff. I could spend all day walking through those homes.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 24, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Why did he come at you? Was he just a mean drunk?
> ...



I was in a pub where a man pulled a knife. I stayed at my bar stool and at one point he was behind me brandishing the knife. But some other guys dragged him out of the pub by his feet, and I had another beer.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 24, 2015)

mdk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



I've only been on one tour believe it or not, and I cannot remember which mansion it was because I was just a kid.  Yes, some of them are like castles!!!  Beautiful, but I actually enjoy the walk.  At the end is a private beach, and I always jump in the water to cool off and then leave before anyone notices me!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 24, 2015)

Morning all, slept till 7:00, that was pretty amazing..... 
Yesterday the wife had a phone interview for a job in Albuquerque, today we head up to Las Cruses for a face to face interview for her.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 24, 2015)

Lumpy 1 said:


> View attachment 45438



Only sometimes?


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 24, 2015)

Gracie said:


> The results are in:
> 
> Doc: All is well. Except for the diverticulus dents about 8 inches up. No seeds. No fat. NO BACON. Some polyps that I removed, no cancer anywhere. See ya in 10 years!
> 
> Me:



The no bacon part is scary...


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 24, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> 2:28 am home from the ER that the urgent care sent us to around 3:30 pm.  Details tomorrow sometime. . . .



How many times did they tell you, "You should have come in earlier"?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 24, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Some people had no idea what was happening until the police arrived. I did shout "Get the f*** out of my bar at one point, but where I was when I pulled my gun was hidden from most people.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 24, 2015)

Fixing to haul the dogs off to the Hidden Forest (which is what I call it) so they can check their P-Mail. Then I will come back and toodle around in the garden, then later this after noon I might take Karma to the REAL beach that has big waves and let her swim a bit. I might join her cuz salt water is great for skin and hair. Depends on how warm the water is.
Tomorrow, I dread. I hate weekends. Everyone and their uncle is in town from the valley and I hate that many people in my way. 
Mr Gracie will be yard salin' and I hope he finds something really good!


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 24, 2015)

The little one loves the song 'Girl Crush'.  We were just playing a game, her mom started playing the song from her phone, the little one immediately stopped playing and went to sit with mom and sing along.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 24, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> That's not a knife. THIS is a knife!View attachment 45411


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 24, 2015)

Well yesterday was quite an adventure.  Four hours at urgent care who referred us to E.R. at the big hospital downtown.  Ten hours later, culminating at 2 a.m. this morning, I had had every possible test including a CT scan all proving negative except one.  I seem to have a large cyst on my liver--probably benign but no way to be sure until surgery is done.  I was referred to onocology who it seems won't see me without a definitive diagnosis of cancer which is impossible to get until I see somebody.  Now trying to work through the maze of big medicine to find somebody who can deal with the problem.

Am I frustrated?  Yes, beyond belief.  Am I okay?  For now yes I'm okay.

Oh and other than for x-rays for my bad shoulder which were also negative, nothing is being done for the shoulder.  Grrrrrr. . . .


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 24, 2015)

Must be your shoulder bruised your liver.

Seriously, I'm sticking with a nerve problem.

Also going with benign on the cyst.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 24, 2015)

Fridays smile


----------



## peach174 (Jul 24, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Well yesterday was quite an adventure.  Four hours at urgent care who referred us to E.R. at the big hospital downtown.  Ten hours later, culminating at 2 a.m. this morning, I had had every possible test including a CT scan all proving negative except one.  I seem to have a large cyst on my liver--probably benign but no way to be sure until surgery is done.  I was referred to onocology who it seems won't see me without a definitive diagnosis of cancer which is impossible to get until I see somebody.  Now trying to work through the maze of big medicine to find somebody who can deal with the problem.
> 
> Am I frustrated?  Yes, beyond belief.  Am I okay?  For now yes I'm okay.
> 
> Oh and other than for x-rays for my bad shoulder which were also negative, nothing is being done for the shoulder.  Grrrrrr. . . .




That was Gods way of getting to the real problem, which is that cyst.
Like they always say - God works in mysterious ways.
I will put you on our prayer list that everything will turn out fine.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 24, 2015)

Since when is your shoulder near your liver?  Something you want to tell us Foxfyre?


----------



## peach174 (Jul 24, 2015)

Gracie said:


> The results are in:
> 
> Doc: All is well. Except for the diverticulus dents about 8 inches up. No seeds. No fat. NO BACON. Some polyps that I removed, no cancer anywhere. See ya in 10 years!
> 
> Me:



Wonderful News !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 24, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Since when is your shoulder near your liver?  Something you want to tell us Foxfyre?


Mrs Quasimodo?


----------



## Gracie (Jul 24, 2015)

Today's medical care is so screwed up. I hope you get some answers, Foxfyre, and your doc schedules you for more tests to find out about the BENIGN cyst. Meanwhile, your shoulder is a real perplexing thing. Maybe a pinched nerve in your back? Those nerves go everywhere.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 24, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Today's medical care is so screwed up. I hope you get some answers, Foxfyre, and your doc schedules you for more tests to find out about the BENIGN cyst. Meanwhile, your shoulder is a real perplexing thing. Maybe a pinched nerve in your back? Those nerves go everywhere.


It's probably not nerve related as neck and back pinched nerve problems generally show up further out in the extremities. 
If they didn't see anything specific it could be nothing more than tendinitis, bursitis or even a small tear in the ligament or muscle.  Arthritis will show up on x-rays, MRIs and (specifically) CT scans, as will bone degeneration and disc compression however some other inflammations will not be as obvious.  
Personally I would suspect bursitis or tendinitis.
Bursitis Symptoms Treatment Shoulder Hip Elbow and More 

How do I know this stuff?  Training but unfortunately personal experience....... 
 Fox, hopefully they also tested you for Diabetes.

Shoulder manifestations of diabetes mellitus. - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## Gracie (Jul 24, 2015)

Bursitis sucks. I have that in my left hip. Doomed forever unless I want them jabbing a needle in my hip. Um. HAYELL no. I'll use my trekking poles when I hafta walk. And I have RA too. Double whammy. Growing old totally sucks.

I just hope she can find out about the cyst thingy. You know, the benign one.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 24, 2015)

The wife had the interview earlier, she seems to think they were somewhat intimidated by her, that they may consider her overqualified.  We'll see.......


----------



## Gracie (Jul 24, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> The wife had the interview earlier, she seems to think they were somewhat intimidated by her, that they may consider her overqualified.  We'll see.......


Oh, I hate that "over qualified" crap. A job is a job. If they were intimidated by her, then they are insecure in their own abilities.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 24, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Bursitis sucks. I have that in my left hip. Doomed forever unless I want them jabbing a needle in my hip. Um. HAYELL no. I'll use my trekking poles when I hafta walk. And I have RA too. Double whammy. Growing old totally sucks.
> 
> I just hope she can find out about the cyst thingy. You know, the benign one.


Bursitis does suck. I was plagued by it since my teens. According to a doctor, it came from too much calcium in my system. I used to drink minimum of 1 gallon of milk a day.
I've endured dozens of cortisone shots until a health food nut told me to try a magnesium supplement. He offered to pay for my shot if the magnesium didn't work.
In 2 days I was fine.
I don't drink near as much milk these days and rarely have a problem, but when I do, I take a 250 mg magnesium in the morning for 2 or 3 days.
Don't take more than about 400 mg/day unless you really want to experience its laxitive effect.

Magnesium helps the body metabolize calcium. Excess calcium collects in joints and feels like gravel got in there.
Shoulders and hips are the most frequent collection sites.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 24, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The wife had the interview earlier, she seems to think they were somewhat intimidated by her, that they may consider her overqualified.  We'll see.......
> ...


I've been told that too. My reply is usually, "Yes, perhaps I am, but I'm applying for the job and you will get a more valuable employee for the salary."


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 24, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Today's medical care is so screwed up. I hope you get some answers, Foxfyre, and your doc schedules you for more tests to find out about the BENIGN cyst. Meanwhile, your shoulder is a real perplexing thing. Maybe a pinched nerve in your back? Those nerves go everywhere.
> ...



Xrays were negative for any injury, abnormality, or arthritis of the shoulder.   Urgent care doc suspected a torn muscle or ligament but said it would require a MRI to determine.  Meanwhile, when they detected the other problem, that became the primary concern and the shoulder got lost in all the hooplah.  Which is okay.

I finally gave up on the healthcare network to take care of me and took matters into my own hands this afternoon and called a gastroenterology group within the system, found a sympathetic nurse who was willing to look at the CT scan and I now have an appointment to see the doc/surgeon a week from Monday.  I'm pretty sure I can survive that long.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jul 24, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Good luck!  Hope you get a clean bill of health and it's just a pulled muscle or something!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 24, 2015)

Hidee ho to Chris.  Been missing you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 24, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ernie,
Foxfyre's sprained shoulder,
WQ's mom Dorothy and Aunt Bev,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Spoonman, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 24, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Hidee ho to Chris.  Been missing you.



Thanks sweetie!  I've been a bit busy lately, but I'm still alive and kicking over here!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 25, 2015)

Good morning all.  About to enjoy a piece of luscious berry pie that Hombre won as a door prize at a volunteer appreciation event--that and fresh cantalope will be my breakfast.  And I expect to enjoy it enormously.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 25, 2015)

And for our insomniacs, here is one suggestion.  I wonder if the cure might not be worse than the affliction though. . . no cell phones, smart phones, computers, Ipads, etc.


----------



## westwall (Jul 25, 2015)

This the greatest video bomb EVAH!

leenks.com - The Greatest Live TV Videobomb Ever


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 25, 2015)

westwall said:


> This the greatest video bomb EVAH!
> 
> leenks.com - The Greatest Live TV Videobomb Ever



Hey Westie.  Good to see you.  You don't stop in nearly often enough.  Couldn't get your video to play though.


----------



## westwall (Jul 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > This the greatest video bomb EVAH!
> ...








That's weird.  I just clicked right through from the link I provided.  Hmm, and yes, I don't drop in here nearly enough.   I need to do so though.  This is THE place to decompress!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 26, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ernie,
Foxfyre,
WQ's mom Dorothy and Aunt Bev,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Spoonman, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.





P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## westwall (Jul 26, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we're still keeping vigil for
> 
> ...







Sleep tight Foxy!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 26, 2015)

Good night, Foxy. It's 1:11 here and I'm about to call it a day. We had a good night at Doc's Live music for a party to celebrate on of the owner's 66th birthday coming up Thursday.

A helpful hint: If you are going to eat a sausage, egg and cheese sandwich while posting, make sure the egg is not runny. The damned yolk makes the keys hard to push.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 26, 2015)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 26, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  Had a much better night with my ailing shoulder, but more trouble with just basic sleeplessness.  But all in all a good night.  Looking forward to a pleasant but non eventful Sunday.  Almost wish we were into football season already.  Almost.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 26, 2015)

Got my usual (non-CPAP yet) nights sleep.....  Went for another drive yesterday back up to Silver City as everything was open.  Yesterday afternoon I also installed the new window AC unit in the front room, last week the HVAC people replaced the new water pump in the main area swamp cooler, the new pump failed.  Just in time as we're in the triple digits during the afternoons which is also why I put in another window AC, the swamp coolers only cool the house an average of 10 to 15 degrees lower than the outside temps.  It does get warm in the house by mid afternoon.  
Kinda funny in a way though, we've definitely acclimated to the warmer temps, it's currently 80 outside with a nice breeze and it feels quite comfortable........


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 26, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Got my usual (non-CPAP yet) nights sleep.....  Went for another drive yesterday back up to Silver City as everything was open.  Yesterday afternoon I also installed the new window AC unit in the front room, last week the HVAC people replaced the new water pump in the main area swamp cooler, the new pump failed.  Just in time as we're in the triple digits during the afternoons which is also why I put in another window AC, the swamp coolers only cool the house an average of 10 to 15 degrees lower than the outside temps.  It does get warm in the house by mid afternoon.
> Kinda funny in a way though, we've definitely acclimated to the warmer temps, it's currently 80 outside with a nice breeze and it feels quite comfortable........


Yesterday afternoon, I came through Elberta about 4 PM just as it started to rain cats and dogs. The digital thermometer in the park read 99.

We are looking for a spot to book a new band at Doc's. In the photo above, are Earl and Jason from the Jason Abel Project, our most frequent act. The the kid on the right is Chris Beverly, actually the son of Jason's drummer. He's lead guitar for Whyte Caps, a local band. Chris is just 21 and a damned good guitarist. They have a good local following and should pack the place out.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 26, 2015)

One of my birthday gifts:



 

The one on the right is especially appropriate.
I can wake up in the morning without cigarettes. I can have a couple cups of coffee and drive to the store to buy some. If I'm out of coffee, I'm doomed.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 26, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> One of my birthday gifts:
> 
> View attachment 45662
> 
> ...



I'm not sure if that indicates a very mild cigarette addiction or a terribly extreme coffee addiction.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 26, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > One of my birthday gifts:
> ...


yes


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 27, 2015)

Well, I didn't end up going to cliff walk this weekend.  Saturday, it was kind of cloudy and I wasn't sure if it was going to rain or not.  Today, I ended up going to a beach in Falmouth.  It was so beautiful.  Next time, I'll have to remember to take some pics.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 27, 2015)

Don'tcha hate it when ya wake up with a song stuck in your head.......  It's not even one of my favorites.......


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 27, 2015)

I'm feeling really guilty about my grammy.  She is now in a nursing home, and I haven't even gone to visit her yet.  I feel terrible but I dread going to see her there and like that.  That is not how I want to remember my grandmother and I know that is not how she would want to be remembered.  I don't even know if she will know who I am.  She has declined very rapidly in terms of her memory and dementia.  I know I have to go visit her, but I am not looking forward to it.  Is that selfish of me?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I'm feeling really guilty about my grammy.  She is now in a nursing home, and I haven't even gone to visit her yet.  I feel terrible but I dread going to see her there and like that.  That is not how I want to remember my grandmother and I know that is not how she would want to be remembered.  I don't even know if she will know who I am.  She has declined very rapidly in terms of her memory and dementia.  I know I have to go visit her, but I am not looking forward to it.  Is that selfish of me?



What you are feeling is perfectly normal Chris--no need to feel guilty.  But do go see her anyway, for your sake even if it doesn't benefit her.  And we never know what goes on in the subsconscious even with those with advanced dementia, so the chances are you will benefit her too.  She may not know who you are, but you know who she is.  Just love her.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 27, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I'm feeling really guilty about my grammy.  She is now in a nursing home, and I haven't even gone to visit her yet.  I feel terrible but I dread going to see her there and like that.  That is not how I want to remember my grandmother and I know that is not how she would want to be remembered.  I don't even know if she will know who I am.  She has declined very rapidly in terms of her memory and dementia.  I know I have to go visit her, but I am not looking forward to it.  Is that selfish of me?
> ...



Ack, I keep putting it off, but it's really eating away at me.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 27, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Don'tcha hate it when ya wake up with a song stuck in your head.......  It's not even one of my favorites.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I do understand.  So just do it, and you will be surprised how much better you will feel. It is sad, it is hard to see, it does tear at your heart, but so important to do.  And you will feel your own spirit lightened.  That kind of burden is only put down by doing what you dread.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 27, 2015)

Ugh, the pipes here are clogged.  The toilet wasn't flushing right, so I plunged, and plunged, and plunged.  After doing that for a long time, I noticed that the tub had water and gunk backing up into it.  I went and checked the other bathroom, same issue.  My employer's boyfriend thinks he can fix it when he gets off of work, so hopefully won't have to pay for a plumber, but right now we can't shower or use the toilets.  I'm glad we are friendly with the neighbors!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 27, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ugh, the pipes here are clogged.  The toilet wasn't flushing right, so I plunged, and plunged, and plunged.  After doing that for a long time, I noticed that the tub had water and gunk backing up into it.  I went and checked the other bathroom, same issue.  My employer's boyfriend thinks he can fix it when he gets off of work, so hopefully won't have to pay for a plumber, but right now we can't shower or use the toilets.  I'm glad we are friendly with the neighbors!


You're not dumping used cooking grease down the sink are ya?  
That happened to us last year in Trinidad, the outside waste line had bushes planted over it..........  Roots, not a bright idea by whomever planted the hedge decades ago......


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


It's a normal reaction.  You still have those memories of happier times to draw on, you'll find those are the memories that will stick with you later on more so than what's currently happening.  Go and be there for you if nothing else, remember her as she was and let her at least feel your love even if she doesn't know you any longer.  Heck you might be surprised, she might not have lost any memories of you.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 27, 2015)

Yeah, I'll probably call my aunt some time this week to make arrangements to go visit with her.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 27, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ugh, the pipes here are clogged.  The toilet wasn't flushing right, so I plunged, and plunged, and plunged.  After doing that for a long time, I noticed that the tub had water and gunk backing up into it.  I went and checked the other bathroom, same issue.  My employer's boyfriend thinks he can fix it when he gets off of work, so hopefully won't have to pay for a plumber, but right now we can't shower or use the toilets.  I'm glad we are friendly with the neighbors!
> ...



I'm sure some grease gets down the sink when washing, but I generally take whatever pot or pan has grease in it after dinner is made and dump it out in the bushes in the backyard before I wash.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I think it's eating away at you, because deep down you know it's the right thing to do for both your grandmother and yourself...but don't expect it to be easy. I had a friend whose mom had Alzheimer's, and it broke his heart to see her in that condition. For 2 years, he went every week day during his lunch hour to sit with her and try to encourage her to eat her lunch. While it was difficult, and he grew to hate that facility, he never regretted doing it. He was a dutiful and loving son, and even though she didn't recognize him at the end, he needed to be there for her and make sure that the caretakers understood that he was committed to seeing that she was receiving the best quality care. Ultimately, it will be one of the most selfless acts you will do. I wish you both the best.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I'm feeling really guilty about my grammy.  She is now in a nursing home, and I haven't even gone to visit her yet.  I feel terrible but I dread going to see her there and like that.  That is not how I want to remember my grandmother and I know that is not how she would want to be remembered.  I don't even know if she will know who I am.  She has declined very rapidly in terms of her memory and dementia.  I know I have to go visit her, but I am not looking forward to it.  Is that selfish of me?


My uncle had alzheimers. He was getting violent with my aunt, so he had to be put in a home...and shackled when nurses came to do whatever job they had to do..bathe him, feed him, etc. He would attack them. NOBODY could do anything for him and even when visitors came, he had to be handcuffed to his chair or he would attack them. He and I were not close. He scared me when I was a kid although sometimes I would spend the night at their house cuz I wanted to be with Aunty.
Anyway....I heard he was in the home and was in town and decided to go see him just to show my respect. He was a hard man, but a decent one when I was a kid. Quiet, kept to himself, liked hanging out with my dad playing poker in the back room of the bar Dad owned. So respect him I did, although he was never overtly friendly to me. He was like that with all kids.
Anyway..I decided to go. They warned me he would not know me and I said that was ok..I just wanted to see him anyway. They led me in his room and there he sat, all dressed up with his derby hat on, suspenders, nice slacks. Shacked to the chair. When I poked my head in, he looked up, and a smile spread across his face. "You haven't changed a bit" he said. Then he asked "how long has it been since I saw you?" and I said "maybe 20 years. Do you know who I am?" and he frowned and said "of course I do. Do you think I'm crazy too, Gracie?" and I said "nope. I think you are just fine" and we had a nice chat. Then I left. He died a month or so later. I'm glad I went. Then Aunty wound up the same way, but she was not violent. My sister never told me she died. I found out months later.

Anyway...you should go. It won't be easy, but you owe her that.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 27, 2015)

Sherry said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Yeah, I feel really crappy and anxious.  I don't feel very good about this at all.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Then don't go if you are going to upset her.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 27, 2015)

Gracie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Upset her?  I would never do that.  Why would you say something like that?


----------



## Gracie (Jul 27, 2015)

She will pick up on your anxiety. She is your granny. 

My dad had a heart attack. I said the same thing you did. I didn't want to see him like that. So I didn't. When he survived and came home, he asked me why I never came to see him. I told him I didn't want to see him that way. He cried. He said he looked for me every day and I never came.

That was over 40 years ago. I still feel bad.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 27, 2015)

Gracie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



You won't upset her.  But don't feel guilty that you are doing that if she seems agitated or anxious because she is supposed to know you and may not.  You never know what degree of cognizance a person with dementia will have on any given day.  I gently and lovingly disagree that you 'owe her'.  But again even if she doesn't know who you are or even who she is, you know who she is.  Love that person.  Go for you as much as you go for her.  You will see that it will be okay.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 27, 2015)

Well after a week of feeling like a very unimportant cow in a large herd, I got a call from the orthopedic today.  Apparently the urgent care doc who looked at my shoulder did a referral to have me further evaluated.  Have an appointment on Wednesday.  With all this other going on I am sure I won't be scheduled for serious treatment any time soon--I just want to know what's wrong and that I won't injure myself further if I do physical therapy on myself.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 27, 2015)

Pondering all this medical stuff this past week. . . .in all the myriad numbers of people who checked me in, took vitals, ran me through the ordeal of tests etc. etc. etc., I never felt like more than a faceless number on a chart--there seemed so little concern about how I was feeling about it all or how afraid I might have been or that anybody really gave a damn whatsoever about me.  I was a slab of meat to be appropriately evaluated so they could bill for the service rendered.  And nobody who would actually have to treat the problem wanted anything to do with me.

That one urgent care doc did at least address me as a person, and a subsequent nurse I haven't met but heard the compassion through the phone heard me out, understood my situation, and got me some help and an appointment to see a doctor who can move this process forward.  I am extremely grateful to those two people who just being who they were gave me some hope and encouragement that it wasn't all hopeless.

We never know what taking the time to hear somebody's concerns and fears without judgment or criticism will do for that person.  But God bless those who have the instincts to do that.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 27, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Pondering all this medical stuff this past week. . . .in all the myriad numbers of people who checked me in, took vitals, ran me through the ordeal of tests etc. etc. etc., I never felt like more than a faceless number on a chart--there seemed so little concern about how I was feeling about it all or how afraid I might have been or that anybody really gave a damn whatsoever about me.  I was a slab of meat to be appropriately evaluated so they could bill for the service rendered.  And nobody who would actually have to treat the problem wanted anything to do with me.
> 
> That one urgent care doc did at least address me as a person, and a subsequent nurse I haven't met but heard the compassion through the phone heard me out, understood my situation, and got me some help and an appointment to see a doctor who can move this process forward.  I am extremely grateful to those two people who just being who they were gave me some hope and encouragement that it wasn't all hopeless.
> 
> We never know what taking the time to hear somebody's concerns and fears without judgment or criticism will do for that person.  But God bless those who have the instincts to do that.



I'm a firm believer that our mental state can have a huge impact on our physical well-being...unfortunately, medical school does not give enough emphasis on practicing effective bedside manner techniques.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 27, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Pondering all this medical stuff this past week. . . .in all the myriad numbers of people who checked me in, took vitals, ran me through the ordeal of tests etc. etc. etc., I never felt like more than a faceless number on a chart--there seemed so little concern about how I was feeling about it all or how afraid I might have been or that anybody really gave a damn whatsoever about me.  I was a slab of meat to be appropriately evaluated so they could bill for the service rendered.  And nobody who would actually have to treat the problem wanted anything to do with me.
> ...



I just abhor the cattle call kind of medical care most of us get these days.  Just a little bit of empathy and appreciating the patient's fears and concerns instead of just going through all the proper motions can make such a huge difference.  But amidst all that impersonal though proper routine this past week, those two angels made a huge difference.  We never know when or how much we will be another person's angel.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 27, 2015)

I've always had this weird fear of escalators since childhood when I heard about a girl getting her flip flop caught in the last step and her toes mangled. I totally don't want to get on one now.

Caution: very disturbing video attached to article.

Chinese woman trapped in escalator dies but saves toddler son Fox News


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 27, 2015)

I've always thought that nurses were the ones to empathize and worry about the patients' emotional well being, while doctors just performed procedures in more of the 'cattle call' way.  

Of course, I haven't been to a doctor since I was a teenager.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 27, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> I've always thought that nurses were the ones to empathize and worry about the patients' emotional well being, while doctors just performed procedures in more of the 'cattle call' way.
> 
> Of course, I haven't been to a doctor since I was a teenager.



Whoever is administering care at the moment should be interested in making a connection with their patient. I believe PCPs have an obligation to their patients, and in addition to seeing patients in their office, most of them make hospital rounds as well. They are often crunched for time, but body language and a few encouraging words can make a huge difference to the patient.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 27, 2015)

Had one of those afternoon "naps", 3 hours, woke up less sleepy but more exhausted and befuddled than when I laid down.  Of course that meant I was a complete bear for about an hour........


----------



## Sherry (Jul 27, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Had one of those afternoon "naps", 3 hours, woke up less sleepy but more exhausted and befuddled than when I laid down.  Of course that meant I was a complete bear for about an hour........



Ringel, I had a dream about you last night.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 27, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Had one of those afternoon "naps", 3 hours, woke up less sleepy but more exhausted and befuddled than when I laid down.  Of course that meant I was a complete bear for about an hour........
> ...


Don't tell WQ........ :eusa-whistle:


----------



## Sherry (Jul 27, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



It was bizarre...I pulled into your driveway and your wife and you were getting out of a white van. As I approached, you were talking to my dad about a new home that you'd just started constructing on the lot next to your current home. Weird.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 27, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


Where I currently live the only "open lot" next to the house would be the street.......  Something tells me the city might have a problem with that.....  
Probably means you want a new house.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 28, 2015)

Gracie said:


> She will pick up on your anxiety. She is your granny.
> 
> My dad had a heart attack. I said the same thing you did. I didn't want to see him like that. So I didn't. When he survived and came home, he asked me why I never came to see him. I told him I didn't want to see him that way. He cried. He said he looked for me every day and I never came.
> 
> That was over 40 years ago. I still feel bad.


My dad was dying of prostate cancer and I really REALLY wanted to remember the guy who could out work me when he was 75 and I was just 42. I decided that I needed to get off by myself for a while and for some reason just kept heading north. I rode from Miami to SW Connecticut in 2 days and spent 2 weeks with my dad and my sister. I met my great niece for the first time spent time with my kids and my nephews.
I had to carry dad back into the house one day and THAT tore me up inside.

We talked for hours and I grew comfortable with the ultimate loss of my last parent.

He passed away 2 weeks after I returned to Florida.

I started out horribly uncomfortable, but I'm damned glad I got up there.
Ya know, I remember the conversations with a 93 year old man, but I remember him as the 40 year old guy who could swing a sledge hammer for hours art a time and was probably the 3rd most intelligent person I ever met. (#s 1 and 2 were 200 and 190 IQ's)


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 28, 2015)

blackhawk said:


>


Funny, but that engine doesn't go to that car.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 28, 2015)

Dad died years after that heart attack. The 7th one killed him. I was not there then, either. I wasn't there because he gave me the money to get the hell away from my mother. I was in Iowa when he had his last attack. Ma called me and said "your father is dead. You killed him with your wild ways". When I came home for the funeral, my uncle threatened to beat my ass, but didn't. I was shunned by Ma and my sister and I mourned alone while there. Then I was told I was a murderer again, and dumped at the airport to fly back to Iowa. Dad would have been proud of me for not falling back into the trap of that hellhole he helped me get OUT of. Our last convo was me telling him I was fine, that I loved him. That's good enough for me. I was 17 years old.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 28, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  Trying to interpret a Ringel building a house dream.  I'm sure there is some significance to that somewhere.  

The last time I saw my mother was in advanced stages of the lung cancer that killed her.  She was but a shell of her former self then and it was really hard, but I am so glad I spent that week with her before returning home to Kansas.  She died less than two weeks later. Her younger sister, my Aunt Betty who is on our vigil list now and then, a R.N., was waiting to go when she would be really needed--as it turned out it was already too late.  She has never forgiven herself for not seeing her sister before she passed.

We are back in a monsoonal weather pattern here and hoping for some nice showers this week.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 28, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Well I was going for laughs not accuracy.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 28, 2015)

Guilt is something manufactured in your own head. 

Don't bring internet dates home, give yourself time to find out they have been to prison for sexual assault and accessory to murder.

Try to honestly assess your ability to discuss investment topics and your kids with the ex, before letting her into an investment club.

Covering a lot of ground this week...


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 28, 2015)

My ability to find humor in the above post I made is extremely limited at present.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 28, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Guilt is something manufactured in your own head.
> 
> Don't bring internet dates home, give yourself time to find out they have been to prison for sexual assault and accessory to murder.
> 
> ...



Aw, so sorry Save.  But what happened to the internet date?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Doctors have zero training in actual patient care.  And I do mean zero.  Sad really because there are hundreds of studies indicating if you like and trust your health care provider the clinical outcomes are much improved. 

I worked in a big city ER for many years.  We saw around 150,000 people a year (it was the busiest in the State).  I did mental health and neurological evals.  

It is funny because the M.D.'s there would joke with me about how little they thought or cared about the patients they saw.  One told me....."I'm like a high priced Toyota mechanic.  I'm basically working on a car engine."  Another told me...."I can't really remember any of the patients I've worked on."

Doctors are mostly math/science geeks.  They get into medicine for the money or the status....not to really help folks.  Of course there are always exceptions, but I think that is a very fair general rule.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 28, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



I have also worked in hospitals for quite a number of years and tend to agree but allow for a few exceptions here and there.  There are a few doctors who genuinely do care, but they are fast becoming a rare breed.  The specialists are generally more prone to the impersonal M.O. than are the primary care physicians, but even there, the family doc is becoming dependent on computers and diagnostic equipment and prescribing by the book rather than doing real medicine.

However my Monday appointment with the next doctor to deal with my primary issue has just been moved up to in the morning.  That is a good thing.  But now I have to scramble to get the paperwork and everything ready for that.  Still seeing the orthopedic for the shoulder tomorrow afternoon.  But after tomorrow I should know whether I am going to live or die.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 28, 2015)

Sherry said:


> I've always had this weird fear of escalators since childhood when I heard about a girl getting her flip flop caught in the last step and her toes mangled. I totally don't want to get on one now.
> 
> Caution: very disturbing video attached to article.
> 
> Chinese woman trapped in escalator dies but saves toddler son Fox News



Escalators don't bother me that much but I do pay attention to where my hands and feet are and still feel just a wee bit uneasy as the steps start flattening out at the bottom.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Good luck Foxy.  I know you have been suffering and in pain.  Hopefully, you get a good caring M.D.   

Sorry if I was on my soapbox....but I think nurses, doctors, and clinicians should be in the field for the right reasons.  If you genuinely don't feel a calling to work with and help heal folks do something else.  

Care has deteriorated greatly in the years I have been in the field.  It has been very sad to see.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 28, 2015)

Morning !

Ah yes the box is always better.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Guilt is something manufactured in your own head.
> ...



You mean other than the threat to beat her up, go to prison again and then kill her when he got out?  Nothing so far.


----------



## Wake (Jul 28, 2015)

So I tried the new 2015 'Do Us a Flavor' chips from Lay's.

Undecided on the *Greektown Gyro* chips. *Biscuits and Gravy* is actually really good, and is a delicate chip that tastes exactly like the real deal. *New York Reuben* does taste strongly of rye bread, sauerkraut and thousand island dressing: it's alright. The real gem is the *California Truffle Fries*: has a buttery, delicious taste. It'd be very good crumbled on a casserole. Originally I wanted the Gyro chips to win because I'm biased, but the Truffle Fries really nailed it, with B&G coming in second place.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I've also found many of the very best specialist doctors have some of the worst bedside manners.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 28, 2015)

That late nap yesterday had it's drawbacks, other than me being an ass for a while, I couldn't go to sleep last night.....  Finally went to bed at 3 AM and got up at 10:45.
Sorry Sherry, no dreams about building houses.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 28, 2015)

Wake said:


> So I tried the new 2015 'Do Us a Flavor' chips from Lay's.
> 
> Undecided on the *Greektown Gyro* chips. *Biscuits and Gravy* is actually really good, and is a delicate chip that tastes exactly like the real deal. *New York Reuben* does taste strongly of rye bread, sauerkraut and thousand island dressing: it's alright. The real gem is the *California Truffle Fries*: has a buttery, delicious taste. It'd be very good crumbled on a casserole. Originally I wanted the Gyro chips to win because I'm biased, but the Truffle Fries really nailed it, with B&G coming in second place.



I'm trying to imagine what a truffle fry would taste like.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 28, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Geez.  For real?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 28, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Morning !
> 
> Ah yes the box is always better.



Looks like 007's Bootsie.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Morning !
> ...



Bootsie and Gizmo


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Yep


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 28, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Ehhhh, not really, Gizs' markings are a little different and he is much "furrier".....


----------



## peach174 (Jul 28, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Well I still added him because of my goof up of not including him the last time.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 28, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Scary stuff.  Do you have a restraining order?  Law enforcement informed?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 28, 2015)

I wonder if I should worry about my doctor's appointment in the morning?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Good luck with that, they generally will not adhere to any restraining order, there are other ways to deal with people like that, all ya need are some willing and closed mouth friends......  He'll get the message.......


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 28, 2015)

I finally installed my new APC back-UPS ES 700. Uninterruptable battery backup power supply. Now my computer will keep working even if there is a power cut. The lights flickered a couple of nights ago so I had reason to worry. If the power failed while windows was downloading an update it could  totally corrupt windows.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 28, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> I finally installed my new APC back-UPS ES 700. Uninterruptable battery backup power supply. Now my computer will keep working even if there is a power cut. The lights flickered a couple of nights ago so I had reason to worry. If the power failed while windows was downloading an update it could  totally corrupt windows.





You can use a restore point if that happens.
Select the date prior to where the computer was before the power failure during the updating process.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hey look at this
Robot Soccer


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 28, 2015)

Gracie said:


> The results are in:
> 
> Doc: All is well. Except for the diverticulus dents about 8 inches up. No seeds. No fat. NO BACON. Some polyps that I removed, no cancer anywhere. See ya in 10 years!
> 
> Me:


Congratulations, Gracie!  Good news, indeed.  Well, except for that bacon thing.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 28, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Best plan.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 28, 2015)

Doomed with turkey bacon, GW.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 28, 2015)

westwall said:


> This the greatest video bomb EVAH!
> 
> leenks.com - The Greatest Live TV Videobomb Ever


I love that SR71 tagline you've got!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 28, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Doomed with turkey bacon, GW.


I guess I'll try some of that.  If it isn't too bad, I'll start eating turkey bacon in sympathy with you.  Otherwise, you're on your own.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 28, 2015)

It isn't too bad. I've eaten it before.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 28, 2015)

Wake said:


> So I tried the new 2015 'Do Us a Flavor' chips from Lay's.
> 
> Undecided on the *Greektown Gyro* chips. *Biscuits and Gravy* is actually really good, and is a delicate chip that tastes exactly like the real deal. *New York Reuben* does taste strongly of rye bread, sauerkraut and thousand island dressing: it's alright. The real gem is the *California Truffle Fries*: has a buttery, delicious taste. It'd be very good crumbled on a casserole. Originally I wanted the Gyro chips to win because I'm biased, but the Truffle Fries really nailed it, with B&G coming in second place.



Somebody at work had a bag of the Reuben chips yesterday and I tried one...tasted like rotten cheese. Today they had a bag of the Gyro chips and I thought I'd like it more...it also tasted like rotten cheese.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 28, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Doomed with turkey bacon, GW.



Actually it isn't too bad.  I fixed some for a recent house guest who can't have any pork and ate some in solidarity with her.  It wasn't half bad.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 28, 2015)

Gracie said:


> It isn't too bad. I've eaten it before.



My Husband has to have turkey bacon. It's pretty good.
Better than nothing at all.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 28, 2015)

For dinner I made herb crusted (marinated) petite sirloin steaks with a creamy horseradish sauce, garlic potatoes and cooked asparagus marinated in balsamic vinaigrette.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Doomed with turkey bacon, GW.
> ...


It would be one way f limiting fat intake.   When I am finished with my weight loss program and go into weight maintenance mode, I'll have changed my diet significantly.  Limiting and changing the types of fat I eat are part of those changes.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 28, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> For dinner I made herb crusted (marinated) petite sirloin steaks with a creamy horseradish sauce, garlic potatoes and cooked asparagus marinated in balsamic vinaigrette.


Got any leftovers?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 28, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > For dinner I made herb crusted (marinated) petite sirloin steaks with a creamy horseradish sauce, garlic potatoes and cooked asparagus marinated in balsamic vinaigrette.
> ...


Sure, come-on-down!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 28, 2015)

My mom died a few weeks after our last conversation on the phone.  I was fortunate to have persuaded her to make a road trip with me when I retired from the Army.  I picked her up in Carson City and we had a great time driving to Alaska.  During her month with me, she experienced so many things...I was shocked when she ate BBQ bear and fried squid, among other things.  I also found out that one of her favorite meals was grilled liver and onions, which she ordered almost as often as it was offered on a menu.  I was pretty adamant when she told me she'd have to ask my Dad's permission take the trip and that Dad hated the smell of liver, so it was never to be cooked at home.  I do believe she enjoyed herself on our trip.  She was 59 when she passed away, but at least I had that drive remember.
Dad died about a year and a half later, wasted away to around 90 lbs, wheelchair bound, and totally dependent on my brother to are for him.  Dad didn't want any of us to see him that way and we respected his wishes.  Didn't stop me from telling him that I loved him every time I called.  He could never say it back...real men just don't say things like that, you know?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 28, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Let me check the flight schedules....think they'll hold until Thursday?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 28, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Better be quick, already thinking about a midnight snack......


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 28, 2015)

Greetings, Everyone!
I finally made it back.  And quite a journey it was.  First, my converter finally died, frying my battery in the process.  I was fortunate that I noticed the hissing and issue of toxic battery fumes before the thing blew up!  Had to wait a week for the new converter and brought a new battery home, too.  Reinstalled all pertinent equipment and all is running well.  Just as I got the converter installed, though, we had a power outage.  Good news there, at least I finally had lights again (lights, fans, 'fridge, water pump are all 12VDC).  At least I had a microwave!
And then, my laptop experience the blue screen of death phenomenon.  Took it in for treatment but the only thing they could do was reboot to factory settings.  OK...I don't store a lot of info on the laptop, preferring thumb drives instead.  A day after getting my "new" laptop home, the keyboard failed.  At first, it only wanted to type 'o', then nothing at all.  Fortunately, the local Office Depot was offering a smoking deal on a Dell laptop with all requisite software and security installations.  I tapped the savings account and am now becoming accustomed to my new equipment.  If I miss a letter here and there, it's because the keystroke pressures are a bit different.
I'm glad Gracie's problem is manageable.  I hope and pray that Foxy's will be, too. 
While I'd love to show up on Ringel's doorstep for scraps, I can't afford the airfare or the time to do so...perhaps some day...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 28, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Greetings, Everyone!
> I finally made it back.  And quite a journey it was.  First, my converter finally died, frying my battery in the process.  I was fortunate that I noticed the hissing and issue of toxic battery fumes before the thing blew up!  Had to wait a week for the new converter and brought a new battery home, too.  Reinstalled all pertinent equipment and all is running well.  Just as I got the converter installed, though, we had a power outage.  Good news there, at least I finally had lights again (lights, fans, 'fridge, water pump are all 12VDC).  At least I had a microwave!
> And then, my laptop experience the blue screen of death phenomenon.  Took it in for treatment but the only thing they could do was reboot to factory settings.  OK...I don't store a lot of info on the laptop, preferring thumb drives instead.  A day after getting my "new" laptop home, the keyboard failed.  At first, it only wanted to type 'o', then nothing at all.  Fortunately, the local Office Depot was offering a smoking deal on a Dell laptop with all requisite software and security installations.  I tapped the savings account and am now becoming accustomed to my new equipment.  If I miss a letter here and there, it's because the keystroke pressures are a bit different.
> I'm glad Gracie's problem is manageable.  I hope and pray that Foxy's will be, too.
> While I'd love to show up on Ringel's doorstep for scraps, I can't afford the airfare or the time to do so...perhaps some day...


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 28, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



My kids refer to me as Chuck Norris...


----------



## Sherry (Jul 28, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 28, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


We like to think of you as Nuck Chorris.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 28, 2015)

Have you guys seen this?  Cracked me up:


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 28, 2015)

And if you need a lift along with a soothing of the spirit I leave you with this while we go watch tonight's AGT:


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> And if you need a lift along with a soothing of the spirit I leave you with this while we go watch tonight's AGT:


Edda and Amos!!!


----------



## Gracie (Jul 28, 2015)

I need to chant. Get my BP down.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 28, 2015)

Who needs amusement parks and thrill rides?  As I sit, wasting my life on line, the house begins to shake, rattle, and roll.  Preliminary 6.2 on the Richter scale.  I guess we all have our crosses to bear.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 28, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Who needs amusement parks and thrill rides?  As I sit, wasting my life on line, the house begins to shake, rattle, and roll.  Preliminary 6.2 on the Richter scale.  I guess we all have our crosses to bear.


Dayum! Hold on, GW!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 28, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I need to chant. Get my BP down.


Chant?  I meditate.  I had a roommate once who chanted, had a "shrine" and all.  Things worked out for her most of the time.  Do you have a special mantra?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 28, 2015)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Who needs amusement parks and thrill rides?  As I sit, wasting my life on line, the house begins to shake, rattle, and roll.  Preliminary 6.2 on the Richter scale.  I guess we all have our crosses to bear.
> ...


Nothing fell off the walls, but the dogs next door went ballistic.  6.2 isn't much, depending on where and how deep.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 28, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I need to chant. Get my BP down.
> ...


See vid above. It helped many times as I lay having a nipple injected with ink before being whacked off.....when I woke up in the middle of the colonoscopy....reading about lions being shot with arrows then beheaded, etc.

Been over at twitter ranting like a wild woman about that last sentence.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 28, 2015)

I hate earthquakes. We had a small one here locally yesterday I think it was. Didn't feel it. Thank goodness.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 28, 2015)

You actually get used to them.  Even my cats sleep through earthquakes.  That thing about animals being sensitive....yeah, not so much.  Maybe if I had been able to observe the goats?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 28, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ernie,
Foxfyre,
WQ's mom Dorothy and Aunt Bev,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Spoonman, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.






P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we're still keeping vigil for
> 
> ...


Thank you, Foxy.
Regardless of your own trials and tribulations, you always remember those others who require positive concentrations.  Thank you.


----------



## 007 (Jul 29, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Doomed with turkey bacon, GW.
> ...


You guys were discussing bacon yesterday, and lo and behold yesterday, for the first time in ages, I had bacon in a big, fat BLT, one of my all time favorite sammiches, Reuben taking top honors. (Now I want a Reuben.) Actually though, I was researching yesterday how to make a good home Gyro. Probably going to do a shopping run today, I'll pick up what I need for those.

It has been very hot and humid here for practically the entire month of July. It's hard to do any work outside because it only takes minutes to be dripping with sweat, and because your body doesn't cool properly because of the high humidity, you need to take frequent cool down breaks and hydrate, or you certainly do risk dehydration and/or heat stroke. I saw this at Nellis AFB in Vegas and it ain't pretty. Put a guy I knew well in the hospital, deathly ill for about a week. So I've been getting things done in late afternoon and at night.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 29, 2015)

Tis going to be a hot one today, boys and girls!  We will be in the 90s with probably 100s for "feels like" temperatures given our high humidity levels.  Oy.


----------



## 007 (Jul 29, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Who needs amusement parks and thrill rides?  As I sit, wasting my life on line, the house begins to shake, rattle, and roll.  Preliminary 6.2 on the Richter scale.  I guess we all have our crosses to bear.


That right there is the #1 reason I could never live in Alaska, even over the cold. I hate earth quakes... the ground is NOT supposed to move.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 29, 2015)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Who needs amusement parks and thrill rides?  As I sit, wasting my life on line, the house begins to shake, rattle, and roll.  Preliminary 6.2 on the Richter scale.  I guess we all have our crosses to bear.
> ...



I agree though I've never felt an earthquake and would like to - a small one please - just once.  But heck, you can't even live in Oklahoma these days without the ground moving.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 29, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I've never experienced an earthquake before.  I've heard of them reported in our area, but I've never felt them.  I imagine that must be kind of scary.  If we had a big one here, it would be absolutely devastating.  We are not prepared for such a disaster.  Everything is packed close together like sardines in many areas and our buildings and roads are not built to withstand earthquakes.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 29, 2015)

Happy hump day !


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 29, 2015)

Well I'm back from my doctor's appointment that they rescheduled for this morning--up at o-dark-thirty to drive 17 miles in heavy traffic to make a 7:45 am check in time. . . . only to be advised that the person who rescheduled me didn't put it on the book so they weren't expecting me and couldn't take me this morning.  I am still scheduled for Monday morning.

I am not a happy camper.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 29, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Well I'm back from my doctor's appointment that they rescheduled for this morning--up at o-dark-thirty to drive 17 miles in heavy traffic to make a 7:45 am check in time. . . . only to be advised that the person who rescheduled me didn't put it on the book so they weren't expecting me and couldn't take me this morning.  I am still scheduled for Monday morning.
> 
> I am not a happy camper.



Oh, that sucks.  You should charge them for your time and gas money.    Lol.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 29, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Taiwan is pretty earthquake prone and I went through quite a few from minor to a little more than minor when I lived there in the early 70s.
The 2011 earthquake in Virginia, we were in a huge thrift store (old Builders Square building) when it hit.  The wife and I were close to the middle of the store watching everything move, listening to people screaming and watching them run for the front doors..... all glass.  It was amazing to watch the people running around in absolute hysterics and the damn quake was only a 5.8, panicking is the worst response.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 29, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Panicking is always the worst response, but that is what some people do.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 29, 2015)

First there was grumpy cat.....


----------



## peach174 (Jul 29, 2015)

I was looking at some things on you tube and came across this


----------



## 007 (Jul 29, 2015)

I suppose I could mention that I joined the 6-0 club earlier this month.

Where the hell did all those years go?


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 29, 2015)

007 said:


> I suppose I could mention that I joined the 6-0 club earlier this month.
> 
> Where the hell did all those years go?



At first, I thought you got taller...


----------



## 007 (Jul 29, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > I suppose I could mention that I joined the 6-0 club earlier this month.
> ...


I've actually lost about a half an inch. You really do shrink as you get older, especially if you've spent the majority of your life working on your feet.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 29, 2015)

Okay back from the gastroenterologist again--another 35 mile round trip--they had an opening happen and called me back in for an 11:30 am appointment.  Almost two hours later advised they couldn't do anything for me and were referring me on to another group--I should be called with the info on when my appointment will be within a day or two.  If I have something I could die from, I probably will.  

In about an hour go to the orthopedic to see about this shoulder. 

Have I mentioned I HATE going to doctors?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 29, 2015)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


As odd as it may seem, when I'm working outside on a sunny day, I get up at 4 am and work until around noon, when it becomes too hot to work outside.  Hold in mind we have practically nil for humidity and the temps might soar into the 70s.  I suppose it's all what type of climate you are accustomed to.  I doubt I would live long in the Southeast anymore, despite having been born and raised in NC.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 29, 2015)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Who needs amusement parks and thrill rides?  As I sit, wasting my life on line, the house begins to shake, rattle, and roll.  Preliminary 6.2 on the Richter scale.  I guess we all have our crosses to bear.
> ...


Imagine our joy when the mountains start spewing ash!  Nothing locally right now, but the Aleutian volcanos are like acne pimples, always popping off.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 29, 2015)

007 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Yep same with me.
Went from 5' 2 1/2" to 5' 2"


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 29, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay back from the gastroenterologist again--another 35 mile round trip--they had an opening happen and called me back in for an 11:30 am appointment.  Almost two hours later advised they couldn't do anything for me and were referring me on to another group--I should be called with the info on when my appointment will be within a day or two.  If I have something I could die from, I probably will.
> 
> In about an hour go to the orthopedic to see about this shoulder.
> 
> Have I mentioned I HATE going to doctors?


There's a reason some of us just prefer not going.  Whatever they find, I hope the find it soon and that it is something easily cared for.  Best of luck, Foxy!
I found out a couple of weeks ago that I had somehow acquired a urinary tract infection.  Treated it with cranberry and goldenseal, thing went away nicely.  I rely heavily on herbal and other natural treatments.  Last time I took my animals to the vets, Peepers bit me hard enough to go clean through the meat.  The vet gave me the "go directly to the doc's" lecture.  I came home and applied a plantain poultice.  Bite not only didn't get infected, it healed within a week and a half.
Oh, I think I pinpointed my hip problem, too.  After retiring the pair of shoes I had been wearing, replacing them with another pair, that hip pain has begun to abate.  I'm still dropping calcium and magnesium to strengthen the infrastructure, though.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 29, 2015)

peach174 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Ditto. I went from 5'8" to 5' 7".


----------



## Gracie (Jul 29, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay back from the gastroenterologist again--another 35 mile round trip--they had an opening happen and called me back in for an 11:30 am appointment.  Almost two hours later advised they couldn't do anything for me and were referring me on to another group--I should be called with the info on when my appointment will be within a day or two.  If I have something I could die from, I probably will.
> 
> In about an hour go to the orthopedic to see about this shoulder.
> 
> Have I mentioned I HATE going to doctors?


Why did they say there isn't anything they can do???? Did you have a colonoscopy? And if not, why can't they do an MRI or ct scan on you to see what that cyst thingy is? And you ain't dying, Foxy. It's just a cyst of fatty fluids. Keep telling yourself that.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 29, 2015)

I began drinking ACV again with my tea in the morning and using it on my face. I also have been using the bejesus outta my aloe in the yard, smearing it all over my skin. I prefer natural remedies, too, GW. Only time I go to the doc is for something those natural remedies can't fix.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 29, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I began drinking ACV again with my tea in the morning and using it on my face. I also have been using the bejesus outta my aloe in the yard, smearing it all over my skin. I prefer natural remedies, too, GW. Only time I go to the doc is for something those natural remedies can't fix.


I've been reading up about coconut oil, too.  ACV is one of my favorite all-purpose remedies.  I even put it in the goat's water, especially post-partum.  It helps tone up the uterus, among other things. Raspberries, the whole plant, are also a good post--partum toner.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 29, 2015)

I am kinda bummed about the coconut oil. I put some on my scalp cuz tonight I have to wash my hair and I wanted to have the healing properties on it before washing. But...I began to itch something fierce, so I took it off asap. I think I may be allergic to it. I think I will give cocoa butter a try. Or xtra virgin olive oil. But I wanted the coconut oil to work.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 29, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I am kinda bummed about the coconut oil. I put some on my scalp cuz tonight I have to wash my hair and I wanted to have the healing properties on it before washing. But...I began to itch something fierce, so I took it off asap. I think I may be allergic to it. I think I will give cocoa butter a try. Or xtra virgin olive oil. But I wanted the coconut oil to work.


I'm not sure I'd want to smear oils like that on my hair.  I do make a lavender/rosemary essential oil that I put on my hair post-wash.  It isn't greasy, makes the hair shiny and healthy, and you smell pretty nice, too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 29, 2015)

Back from the orthopedic.  He assured me the shoulder is not serious but the diagnosis in layman's terms is 'frozen shoulder' with absolutely no clue how it got that way.  He injected it and ordered me to physical therapy to be trained in the exercises I need to do to regain full range of motion.  He said if problem is resolved in 90 days or less, it's all good.  If not, come back and he'll inject it again.  But at least I have been reassured that I won't harm myself doing physical therapy on my own.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 29, 2015)

Fox, glad to see you're shoulder is something as simple as frozen shoulder, pretty much in line with what I suspected.  Yup, it's gonna take some time to heal.  
Decided to go simple this afternoon for dinner, store bought rotisserie chicken and some frozen veggies (heated in the nukafier of course.......  For dessert I'll have some butter pecan, caramel swirl ice cream.  
(Would be better if it was butterscotch instead......)


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 29, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I am kinda bummed about the coconut oil. I put some on my scalp cuz tonight I have to wash my hair and I wanted to have the healing properties on it before washing. But...I began to itch something fierce, so I took it off asap. I think I may be allergic to it. I think I will give cocoa butter a try. Or xtra virgin olive oil. But I wanted the coconut oil to work.


When Coconut Oil May Not Be Right for You The Healthy Home Economist The Healthy Home Economist


----------



## Gracie (Jul 29, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I am kinda bummed about the coconut oil. I put some on my scalp cuz tonight I have to wash my hair and I wanted to have the healing properties on it before washing. But...I began to itch something fierce, so I took it off asap. I think I may be allergic to it. I think I will give cocoa butter a try. Or xtra virgin olive oil. But I wanted the coconut oil to work.
> ...


I don't like coconut. Actually, I hate eating it in candybars or even on shrimp. So as a kid, I was not exposed to it much. The cocoa butter does better. And the aloe. But in my hair and scalp...cocoa butter is harder to get out.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 29, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Back from the orthopedic.  He assured me the shoulder is not serious but the diagnosis in layman's terms is 'frozen shoulder' with absolutely no clue how it got that way.  He injected it and ordered me to physical therapy to be trained in the exercises I need to do to regain full range of motion.  He said if problem is resolved in 90 days or less, it's all good.  If not, come back and he'll inject it again.  But at least I have been reassured that I won't harm myself doing physical therapy on my own.




It is explained here at this site
Frozen Shoulder - What Is It Symptoms Causes Lifescript.com


----------



## Sherry (Jul 29, 2015)

007 said:


> I suppose I could mention that I joined the 6-0 club earlier this month.
> 
> Where the hell did all those years go?



That's right, Big Black Dog, Spoonman and 007 all share a birthday on July 6th...happy belated birthday, boys.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 29, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


The wife is allergic to coconut, I was raised on it but never liked it in candies or other foods.  My favorite part of the coconut was the milk.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 29, 2015)

It's supposed to be wonderful for yer hair and scalp. Which is why I wanted to use it. Alas..no can do. 
I might try grape seed oil. Maybe olive oil. Not sure yet.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 29, 2015)

For the last hour we've had huge t-storms all around us but none on top of us...... yet......  If it follows the normal pattern we'll get nailed later on tonight.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 29, 2015)

Gracie said:


> It's supposed to be wonderful for yer hair and scalp. Which is why I wanted to use it. Alas..no can do.
> I might try grape seed oil. Maybe olive oil. Not sure yet.


Is tea tree oil good for treating scalp problems - HowStuffWorks

Read the contraindications though and *do not* take internally!!!!!


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 29, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > It's supposed to be wonderful for yer hair and scalp. Which is why I wanted to use it. Alas..no can do.
> ...



I was just reading that tea tree oil is good for lice.  Haven't tried it, hoping we don't have to and the little one will stay lice free *crosses fingers*.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 29, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > It's supposed to be wonderful for yer hair and scalp. Which is why I wanted to use it. Alas..no can do.
> ...


I tried tea tree oil. Nothing.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 29, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Personally I can't get past the smell.......


----------



## 007 (Jul 29, 2015)

Sherry said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > I suppose I could mention that I joined the 6-0 club earlier this month.
> ...


You're a sweetheart.

You remembered the trifecta.


----------



## 007 (Jul 29, 2015)

I'll bore the CS inhabitants with a little of what I used to bore you with, my home theater... I recently upgraded my old oppo BDP-93 that I sold to my son with the new oppo flagship model, the BDP-105D, D standing for Darby Video Enhancement... arguably one of the best universal bluray disc players in the world...





... I also sold my son... he seems to get my hand me downs... my old Wharfdale Diamond center channel speaker, for this Bowers & Wilkins CM Centre2 S2.... 43 lbs+ of high end audio excellence... 





... both over due upgrades. A new HT receiver will be coming this Christmas as a present to myself, the Denon AVR-X7200.

Now wasn't that exciting? ... ?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 29, 2015)

Thank you for the belated birthday wishes Sherry.  I hit the mark in one of the old Beatles songs!  Also Happy Birthday to my pal 007.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 29, 2015)

Been busy getting the RV ready to hit the road.  Had a change of plans.  Instead of going to Montana going to Virginia to go fishing with an old friend who was the Best Man when Mrs. BBD and I got married.  I'll be close by to my hometown and will also check it out as I haven't been back there in almost 25 years.  Hope I can still speak the language!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 29, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Back from the orthopedic.  He assured me the shoulder is not serious but the diagnosis in layman's terms is 'frozen shoulder' with absolutely no clue how it got that way.  He injected it and ordered me to physical therapy to be trained in the exercises I need to do to regain full range of motion.  He said if problem is resolved in 90 days or less, it's all good.  If not, come back and he'll inject it again.  But at least I have been reassured that I won't harm myself doing physical therapy on my own.


Just be ready for the pain.  Regaining full-range-of-motion can be challenging.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 29, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Back from the orthopedic.  He assured me the shoulder is not serious but the diagnosis in layman's terms is 'frozen shoulder' with absolutely no clue how it got that way.  He injected it and ordered me to physical therapy to be trained in the exercises I need to do to regain full range of motion.  He said if problem is resolved in 90 days or less, it's all good.  If not, come back and he'll inject it again.  But at least I have been reassured that I won't harm myself doing physical therapy on my own.


I said it sounded like Frozen Shoulder, now dint I? Listen to Dr Gracie! 
I know how I got mine. When we had chickens, it rained and the water collected on the "roof" of their pen..which was a tarp..and I had to use a broom and poke from the inside...all over...so the water would pour off since it was like a big bubble fixing to burst.  That damn broom and my arms being in the UP position for almost half an hour was enough to fuck up my left shoulder.
I find if I sleep with two pillows under my arms, it helps. Might wanna give that a try. Yoga is supposed to help too. Mine lasted about a month. Then it just disappeared.


----------



## 007 (Jul 30, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Thank you for the belated birthday wishes Sherry.  I hit the mark in one of the old Beatles songs!  Also Happy Birthday to my pal 007.


Thanks, man... I think of you often, brother. When I see the storm clouds moving in and all the hot weather and such, I know that you're not all that far away right down to the south, and I hope that you're ok. I know it's kinda flat where you're at.

Life is really good right now, and us old farts are still getting the most out of it. I took a big video of my place since I bought it thinking it would be a good idea to document everything, then I played it back, and thought to myself as I listened to it that my commentary sounded like a bubble head... so it's a whole do over... 

Nice and cool this morning, so I'm headed out to pull the John Deere out and get a few landscaping chores done.


----------



## 007 (Jul 30, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Been busy getting the RV ready to hit the road.  Had a change of plans.  Instead of going to Montana going to Virginia to go fishing with an old friend who was the Best Man when Mrs. BBD and I got married.  I'll be close by to my hometown and will also check it out as I haven't been back there in almost 25 years.  Hope I can still speak the language!


You'd have had to say howdy to my older sis and BIL in Twin Bridges if you'd have gone to MT. He'd have bored the hell otta ya with all his reloading show and tells...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 30, 2015)

Good morning all.  Fell asleep on the couch last night and just never got up again until this morning.  It keeps me in a position that keeps the shoulder more comfortable though the couch isn't very comfortable to sleep on.

Sorry about missing those birthdays 007, BBD, and Spoonie.  Now that the board no longer provides us with the daily birthdays, I have to rely on you guys to tell me when it is your birthday.  I guess I should start keeping a list of those, but I'm always afraid of missing somebody.

Would somebody be interested in keeping a birthday calendar for the Coffee Shop?  Or shall we just keep winging it?

I agree with GW.  I am not looking forward to physical therapy.  But if it fixes the problem. . . .
And yes Gracie you diagnosed it, but the orthopedic doc assured me that I would have to do some therapy to regain full range of motion--it has already been 30 days will almost no improvement.  He said I can do the exercises at home, but will need to be guided in the process by a trained therapist.  So, on we go.

Good rains in Albuquerque yesterday and a good chance for more today.  That is a good thing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 30, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Been busy getting the RV ready to hit the road.  Had a change of plans.  Instead of going to Montana going to Virginia to go fishing with an old friend who was the Best Man when Mrs. BBD and I got married.  I'll be close by to my hometown and will also check it out as I haven't been back there in almost 25 years.  Hope I can still speak the language!



Sounds like a plan BBD.  Hope you'll keep us entertained with your adventure.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 30, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay back from the gastroenterologist again--another 35 mile round trip--they had an opening happen and called me back in for an 11:30 am appointment.  Almost two hours later advised they couldn't do anything for me and were referring me on to another group--I should be called with the info on when my appointment will be within a day or two.  If I have something I could die from, I probably will.
> 
> In about an hour go to the orthopedic to see about this shoulder.
> 
> Have I mentioned I HATE going to doctors?



You aren't going to doctors.  You are visiting the doctor's office...


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 30, 2015)

Frozen shoulder?  Thanks to Harper I know the solution!  "Let it Go, let it go"


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 30, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Been busy getting the RV ready to hit the road.  Had a change of plans.  Instead of going to Montana going to Virginia to go fishing with an old friend who was the Best Man when Mrs. BBD and I got married.  I'll be close by to my hometown and will also check it out as I haven't been back there in almost 25 years.  Hope I can still speak the language!


Nope, the accent has remained the same but the language has changed........


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 30, 2015)

007 said:


> I'll bore the CS inhabitants with a little of what I used to bore you with, my home theater... I recently upgraded my old oppo BDP-93 that I sold to my son with the new oppo flagship model, the BDP-105D, D standing for Darby Video Enhancement... arguably one of the best universal bluray disc players in the world...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everybodys' gotta have a hobby.





I'm still collecting belly button lint........


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 30, 2015)

Dagnabbit, the humidity level is over 70%!  Yup it not only rained last night but all morning too, was raining when I got up.  And they call this a desert........


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 30, 2015)

Morning, All!
Dingy and damp this morning.  Can't really say it's been raining, just a little spit now and again.  It comes in fits and starts and is predicted to clear up again by Saturday.
Hope everyone has a good day, gets some decent sleep, and don't feel their aches, pains, and ages too deeply.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 30, 2015)

peach174 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


5'10" to 5'9"


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 30, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Morning, All!
> Dingy and damp this morning.  Can't really say it's been raining, just a little spit now and again.  It comes in fits and starts and is predicted to clear up again by Saturday.
> Hope everyone has a good day, gets some decent sleep, and don't feel their aches, pains, and ages too deeply.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 30, 2015)

Mrs. Ernie says to tell you all to wish me a happy 66th.


----------



## 007 (Jul 30, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Mrs. Ernie says to tell you all to wish me a happy 66th.


Happy Route 66, bro...


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 30, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Mrs. Ernie says to tell you all to wish me a happy 66th.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 30, 2015)

Yes Ma'am, Happy 66th birthday Ernie.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 30, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  Fell asleep on the couch last night and just never got up again until this morning.  It keeps me in a position that keeps the shoulder more comfortable though the couch isn't very comfortable to sleep on.
> 
> Sorry about missing those birthdays 007, BBD, and Spoonie.  Now that the board no longer provides us with the daily birthdays, I have to rely on you guys to tell me when it is your birthday.  I guess I should start keeping a list of those, but I'm always afraid of missing somebody.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I know. They said therapy for me too...and the shot. I said no to both and let it do its thang. Soaking in a hot tub did wonders, Mr Gracie rubbing bagbalm on my back and shoulder for a nice massage, lots of advils, couple of vicodin on bad nights, and it went off on its own. 
I'm not saying you should do that, though. Just assuring you that it WILL go away eventually and to not worry its a forever thing.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 30, 2015)

Its yer birthday Ernie??

Happy BD!!!!! (waves to Mrs Ernie).


----------



## Gracie (Jul 30, 2015)

Fixin' to head to the beach with the dogs. Hot today, but overcast. Muggy. Hate it. But...the ocean is warm so I'm gonna go wading in waves with the two furkids.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 30, 2015)

Happy birthday Ernie, you youngster. I am three years older.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 30, 2015)

007 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. Ernie says to tell you all to wish me a happy 66th.
> ...


Yeah! That's the ticket. I'm riding the old road west today.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 30, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. Ernie says to tell you all to wish me a happy 66th.


I don't feel a day over 23,000,000 days old.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 30, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Mrs. Ernie says to tell you all to wish me a happy 66th.



Today Ernie?  Then you need a cake too and perhaps can share with BBD, 007, and Spoonie 

(I thought we celebrated just a few weeks ago though?)






(Hombre decorated the cake.  He's a work in progress on this stuff.  )


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 30, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Its yer birthday Ernie??
> 
> Happy BD!!!!! (waves to Mrs Ernie).


I may just take out the bike this afternoon and promise not to take this ride.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 30, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. Ernie says to tell you all to wish me a happy 66th.
> ...


Mrs. Ernie's B'day was June 14, our anniversary was June 30 and my late son's and my daughter's b'days were 7/9 and 7/10. Maybe that's it?

Good job on the cake, Hombre! Are those prunes? Thanks a lot guy.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 30, 2015)

I love that song, Foxy.  My buddy Terry that passed a little over a year ago, was the only person I had assigned a unique ring tone to on my cell phone. I used a snip from Too Old To Rock and Roll. I wish he'd call.....
The video is great! It shows scenes from maybe a dozen different live performances and a music video.
I've aged right along with Ian Anderson.

Did you notice that in the most recent scenes he looks like Art Carney with my beard?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 30, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> I love that song, Foxy.  My buddy Terry that passed a little over a year ago, was the only person I had assigned a unique ring tone to on my cell phone. I used a snip from Too Old To Rock and Roll. I wish he'd call.....
> The video is great! It shows scenes from maybe a dozen different live performances and a music video.
> I've aged right along with Ian Anderson.
> 
> Did you notice that in the most recent scenes he looks like Art Carney with my beard?



LOL, yeah he does a little.  But I didn't post the video.  007 did so he gets the credit.  

Oh shoot, no he didnt post it either.  You did.  I am confused.  I think I need more coffee.  And maybe chocolate.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 30, 2015)

I posted it Foxy. Similar avatars.....


----------



## Gracie (Jul 30, 2015)

I shoulda taken my camera to the beach. Just got back a bit ago. Karma went WAY out there this time and actually had to paddle. I was out there too and got my pants all wet from the waist down. Water is VERY warm and lovely and the best part was...it was just me, Karma and Moki. We had the beach to ourselves. Little waves lapping up on shore, little tiny crabs burrowing in the sand. It was great.

Salt water=fleas HATE it (good for the dogs), good for skin (for all of us) and I shoulda went swimming cuz its good for the scalp and hair too. Maybe next time, lol.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 30, 2015)

* Elev 65 ft  30.40 °N,  87.67 °W  | Updated 2 sec ago *




Partly Cloudy
95.9 °F
_*Feels Like  119 °F*_

N
2
Wind from NW 
Gusts  5.0 mph


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 30, 2015)

And here in our neighborhood:
*Elev 5400 ft 35.17 °N, 106.56 °W | Updated 2 min ago*




Overcast
77.5 °F
Feels Like 79 °F

N
2.0
Wind from East 
Gusts 2.0 mp


----------



## peach174 (Jul 30, 2015)

Here is ours

91 °F
Mostly Sunny
Feels Like 91°
Wind NE2 mph
Barometer 29.94 in
Visibility 12 mp
Humidity 39%
Dew Point 61°


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 30, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Mrs. Ernie says to tell you all to wish me a happy 66th.


Clappy Birthday ya old fart.......


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 30, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> And here in our neighborhood:
> *Elev 5400 ft 35.17 °N, 106.56 °W | Updated 2 min ago*
> 
> 
> ...


And you and Peach are in the desert.....


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 30, 2015)

Currently pretty "cool" here, 89 degrees.  Just came in from my mid afternoon swim..... the water was fairly cool, the rain last night added almost an inch to the pool level, it hasn't warmed up that much yet.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 30, 2015)

82

heat index 82

humidity 39%

wind 12 N

wind chill 82

feels like nothing because we never defrosted from winter.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 30, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  Fell asleep on the couch last night and just never got up again until this morning.  It keeps me in a position that keeps the shoulder more comfortable though the couch isn't very comfortable to sleep on.
> 
> Sorry about missing those birthdays 007, BBD, and Spoonie.  Now that the board no longer provides us with the daily birthdays, I have to rely on you guys to tell me when it is your birthday.  I guess I should start keeping a list of those, but I'm always afraid of missing somebody.
> 
> ...



Foxy, maybe you could edit the OP and add a birthday list...anybody who wants to be on it can chime in. You can put me down for Jan 20th.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 30, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all.  Fell asleep on the couch last night and just never got up again until this morning.  It keeps me in a position that keeps the shoulder more comfortable though the couch isn't very comfortable to sleep on.
> ...



Can't edit an old post like that, but let me get through all this medical stuff and back on an even keel and I'll work on a BD directory.  I've got January 20 for Sherry


----------



## mdk (Jul 30, 2015)

I am presently in the woods with my kin and we're camping all weekend. Cheers to all you wonderful folks.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 30, 2015)

mdk said:


> I am presently in the woods with my kin and we're camping all weekend. Cheers to all you wonderful folks.



You're camping but you can still post in the Coffee Shop?  It is definitely a brave new world isn't it?     Just teasing.  Hoping you're having a wonderful week mdk.


----------



## mdk (Jul 30, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > I am presently in the woods with my kin and we're camping all weekend. Cheers to all you wonderful folks.
> ...



Thanks darling! 

The Jeep has a wireless hot spot. I 'ruff it' but not enough where I don't have total loss of the Internet. lol.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 30, 2015)

*Sunny
74° 
*
*Details*

Feels Like 74°
Visibility 10mi
Humidity 59%
UV Index 3 (Moderate)
Tonight - Partly cloudy. Low 59 °F (15.0 °C). Winds W at 10 to 15 mph (16.1 to 24.1 kph).

Tomorrow - Mostly clear skies early then becoming mostly cloudy later at night. Low 58 °F (14.4 °C). Winds W at 10 to 15 mph (16.1 to 24.1 kph).


----------



## Sherry (Jul 30, 2015)

My camping days are over...I'd go glamping though in an RV/trailer with climate control and indoor plumbing.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 30, 2015)

They are full of caca. It feels like 65, overcast with fog and is NOT clear. Which proves nobody and I mean NOBODY knows what the pacific will bring us at any given time.

Meanwhile..I will be 63 October 11th. (For the birthday list)


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 30, 2015)

Sherry said:


> My camping days are over...I'd go glamping though in an RV/trailer with climate control and indoor plumbing.



And I prefer a 5 star hotel with swimming pool, room service, and wifi


----------



## Gracie (Jul 30, 2015)

Well. I think what I did was a bad idea. I slathered Queen Helene's Cocoa Butter all over my hair and scalp. And massaged. And massaged. Then combed it so it was on every hair.  Felt good. But...um....getting it OUT of my hair was something I did not consider. Washed my hair twice, but it still feels a tad oily. Just on one spot but still. 

Next time I will try olive oil.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 30, 2015)

Okay I'm off to watch a looooooong movie and if I fall asleep, I probably will sleep on the couch again tonight.  It seems to offer the most comfortable support for my ailing shoulder.  So I'm going to sign off now, and will see everybody in the morning.

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ernie,
Foxfyre,
WQ's mom Dorothy and Aunt Bev,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Spoonman, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.






P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 30, 2015)

I had to wash my hair again. NOW it is free of cocoabutter. Clue, people. DO NOT DO THAT, lol.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 30, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Ernie! 
Told ya so, Gracie!
I sleep quite well in a semi-recumbent position on the couch most evenings, Foxy.  Do you fall asleep with the TV on, too?
I just got a text from my buddy's GF.  She won't be here for dinner Sunday and it's my day to cook.  Woohoo!  Seafood it will be (she won't eat fish or seafood).
Made a batch of teriyaki turkey meatballs for dinner.  A pound of turkey goes a long way for just one person.  I'll probably freeze a couple of portions for later consumption.
Whelp!  I need to get a few hours shuteye before launching into another night out on the ramp.  Five flights last night, with two hours OT.  Looks like four flights tonight, but things change.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 30, 2015)

I sleep in my recliner chair, with a regular size pillow on one arm of the chair, another pillow on the other. I sleep like a baby.


----------



## 007 (Jul 31, 2015)

I often sleep in my recliner too. If I'm watching TV and happen to fall asleep in the chair, then the chair it is, and I sleep quite well, every bit as good as in bed... sometimes better.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 31, 2015)

Sherry said:


> My camping days are over...I'd go glamping though in an RV/trailer with climate control and indoor plumbing.


Years ago a friend of mine once declared her idea of camping was a hotel room without room service..........


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 31, 2015)

I sleep hanging from the rafters with my leathery wings wrapped around me for warmth.........


----------



## peach174 (Jul 31, 2015)

Happy Friday!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 31, 2015)

Good morning all.  Slept in until after 9 a.m. this morning for the first time in a long time.  And it felt good.  Hoping for a great Friday and good weekend for all.  We are kicking back for a few before Hombre leaves for his volunteer job--front door wide open, total silence outside--no sirens in the distance, no planes overhead, no traffic noise, no wind.  Almost eerie.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 31, 2015)

Oh, and for today's science lesson, tonight there will be a blue moon meaning the second full moon within a single calendar month.  The term itself means 'rare' as these are infrequent, not occurring at all in some years.  But that's where the phrase 'Once in a blue moon" came from.  They say it won't look different from any other full moon though.  To get a real blue moon you need large volcanic eruptions or locally maybe huge wildfires.

The quiz will be later today.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 31, 2015)

LOL Peach.

Okay, and here is today's riddle:


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 31, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> LOL Peach.
> 
> Okay, and here is today's riddle:



Well, I'm stumped.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 31, 2015)

I can sleep in my reclining chair but only for a short time, then i need to stretch out and kick around a little!    The reason why my pets never liked to sleep in my bed with me!  I end up literally kicking them out.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 31, 2015)

Happy Friday, coffee shoppers!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 31, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > LOL Peach.
> ...



This one falls into the category of the tendency of all of us making things harder than they have to be.  Focus on the spelling of words and you'll probably then see the obvious.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 31, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> LOL Peach.
> 
> Okay, and here is today's riddle:



Ohh.  E.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 31, 2015)

Sherry said:


> My camping days are over...I'd go glamping though in an RV/trailer with climate control and indoor plumbing.



Barring a prison escape, I agree...


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 31, 2015)

peach174 said:


>



Also the apparent origin of pain in the ass...


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 31, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> LOL Peach.
> 
> Okay, and here is today's riddle:



Our good friend lowercase "e".


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 31, 2015)

Okay, quick quiz here.  Does sleeping in a chair prevent drooling?


----------



## MsnBama (Jul 31, 2015)

It's after noon on a Friday, think I can get away with a glass of wine? 

Stupid people genuinely piss me off. Like...really. 

Maybe the lack of chocolate or anything with any real flavor is beginning to take it's toll.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 31, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Okay, quick quiz here.  Does sleeping in a chair prevent drooling?



I dunno.  I've never checked to see if I drool when sleeping in a chair.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 31, 2015)

MsnBama said:


> It's after noon on a Friday, think I can get away with a glass of wine?
> 
> Stupid people genuinely piss me off. Like...really.
> 
> Maybe the lack of chocolate or anything with any real flavor is beginning to take it's toll.



Depends...what is the legal drinking age where you are?

Be prepared to be pissed.

Bite a lemon?


----------



## MsnBama (Jul 31, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> MsnBama said:
> 
> 
> > It's after noon on a Friday, think I can get away with a glass of wine?
> ...



What does the legal drinking age have to do with it?


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 31, 2015)

MsnBama said:


> What does the legal drinking age have to do with it?



Easier to get away with drinking wine if your of legal age correct?


----------



## Gracie (Jul 31, 2015)

Maybe I'm slow today, but I have no clue to the riddle. What is the answer for us slow folks?

Meanwhile, off to regular Doc in about an hour for regular checkup. Then...I dunno. Maybe the beach again although it is overcast again and a Friday..which means all the tourists are either already here or heading this way. I hate weekends. Too busy around here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 31, 2015)

MsnBama said:


> It's after noon on a Friday, think I can get away with a glass of wine?
> 
> Stupid people genuinely piss me off. Like...really.
> 
> Maybe the lack of chocolate or anything with any real flavor is beginning to take it's toll.



Welcome to the Coffee Shop MsnBama.  I believe this is your first visit?  Be sure to read over the OP to get the gist of what we are all about in here and then drag up a stool or chair and settle in.  There are no stupid people in the Coffee Shop--everybody here is a mix of yin and yang, perfection and definitely fallible, and anybody on any given day is capable of saying something really smart or something even they would classify as a bit stupid.    We are who we are here and accept each other for who we each are, and that means we sometimes have to overlook some stuff that might piss us off elsewhere and we appreciate the lovable in each of us.  In the end, it is all good.

Anyhow we're happy you found us.  As for that glass of wine, your first timer's complimentary beverages:


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 31, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Okay, quick quiz here.  Does sleeping in a chair prevent drooling?


Nope.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 31, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Maybe I'm slow today, but I have no clue to the riddle. What is the answer for us slow folks?
> 
> Meanwhile, off to regular Doc in about an hour for regular checkup. Then...I dunno. Maybe the beach again although it is overcast again and a Friday..which means all the tourists are either already here or heading this way. I hate weekends. Too busy around here.



Focus on the spelling of the words in the riddle Gracie.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 31, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Maybe I'm slow today, but I have no clue to the riddle. What is the answer for us slow folks?
> I hate weekends.



Here is a clue. What appears three times in weekends.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 31, 2015)

Good Morning!
Beautiful day here today.  Hopefully I'll get my outside chores done before it gets too hot.  I have to make a pot of cheese before I get more milk, so that will slow me down a bit.
I moved my recliner chair to my future studio.  Lots of work to do before it becomes habitable, but I look forward to having my own private bolt hole, and a place where I can store my hobbies, arts & crafts, and other "valuables".  Now all I need is time to get some of those projects finished!


----------



## Gracie (Jul 31, 2015)

Too much effort to figure out riddles so soon after waking up.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 31, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Good Morning!
> Beautiful day here today.  Hopefully I'll get my outside chores done before it gets too hot.  I have to make a pot of cheese before I get more milk, so that will slow me down a bit.
> I moved my recliner chair to my future studio.  Lots of work to do before it becomes habitable, but I look forward to having my own private bolt hole, and a place where I can store my hobbies, arts & crafts, and other "valuables".  Now all I need is time to get some of those projects finished!



Okay I get everything but why does making a pot of cheese affect getting more milk?  Looks like the goats make the milk regardless of what you make out of it?


----------



## Gracie (Jul 31, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Good Morning!
> Beautiful day here today.  Hopefully I'll get my outside chores done before it gets too hot.  I have to make a pot of cheese before I get more milk, so that will slow me down a bit.
> I moved my recliner chair to my future studio.  Lots of work to do before it becomes habitable, but I look forward to having my own private bolt hole, and a place where I can store my hobbies, arts & crafts, and other "valuables".  Now all I need is time to get some of those projects finished!


My bedroom in my bolt hole. Best thing I ever did was have my own room and boot Mr Gracie to his own room. He likes it that way too. The rest of the house we rarely go in. Roomies have that section but they rarely use it and stay in their own rooms when home.
Its really quiet around here. 
I have the best room in the house though cuz I knocked a hole in the wall and installed a door straight to my back yard.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 31, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Okay, quick quiz here.  Does sleeping in a chair prevent drooling?


Depends on who's sleeping in the chair with ya.........


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 31, 2015)

Drool or not, I wish I were more comfortable sleeping in a chair.  It would help when my reflux is bothering me.  I end up on my side too often, though.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 31, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, quick quiz here.  Does sleeping in a chair prevent drooling?
> ...



Yep
My mastiff drooled all over me while she slept with me on the couch.
No room on any recliner with the two of us.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 31, 2015)

I'm sure some of you have seen this, but I get a kick out of it only because it is something I would sometimes so much like to do:

Shown below, is an actual letter that was sent to a bank by an 86 year old woman.

The bank manager thought it amusing enough to have it published in the New York Times.
————————————————————————–

Dear Sir:

I am writing to thank you for bouncing my check with which I endeavored to pay my plumber last month.

By my calculations, three nanoseconds must have elapsed between his presenting the check and the arrival in my account of the funds needed to honor it..

I refer, of course, to the automatic monthly deposit of my entire pension, an arrangement which, I admit, has been in place for only eight years.

You are to be commended for seizing that brief window of opportunity, and also for debiting my account $30 by way of penalty for the inconvenience caused to your bank.

My thankfulness springs from the manner in which this incident has caused me to rethink my errant financial ways. I noticed that whereas I personally answer your telephone calls and letters, — when I try to contact you, I am confronted by the impersonal, overcharging, pre-recorded, faceless entity which your bank has become.

From now on, I, like you, choose only to deal with a flesh-and-blood person.

My mortgage and loan repayments will therefore and hereafter no longer be automatic, but will arrive at your bank, by check, addressed personally and confidentially to an employee at your bank whom you must nominate.

Be aware that it is an OFFENSE under the Postal Act for any other person to open such an envelope.

Please find attached an Application Contact which I require your chosen employee to complete.

I am sorry it runs to eight pages, but in order that I know as much about him or her as your bank knows about me, there is no alternative.

Please note that all copies of his or her medical history must be countersigned by a Notary Public, and the mandatory details of his/her financial situation (income, debts, assets and liabilities) must be accompanied by documented proof.

In due course, at MY convenience, I will issue your employee with a PIN number which he/she must quote in dealings with me.

I regret that it cannot be shorter than 28 digits but, again, I have modeled it on the number of button presses required of me to access my account balance on your phone bank service.

As they say, imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.

Let me level the playing field even further.

When you call me, press buttons as follows:

IMMEDIATELY AFTER DIALING, PRESS THE STAR (*) BUTTON FOR ENGLISH

#1. To make an appointment to see me

#2. To query a missing payment.

#3. To transfer the call to my living room in case I am there.

#4 To transfer the call to my bedroom in case I am sleeping.

#5. To transfer the call to my toilet in case I am attending to nature.

#6. To transfer the call to my mobile phone if I am not at home.

#7. To leave a message on my computer, a password to access my computer is required.

Password will be communicated to you at a later date to that Authorized Contact mentioned earlier.

#8. To return to the main menu and to listen to options 1 through

#9. To make a general complaint or inquiry.

The contact will then be put on hold, pending the attention of my automated answering service.

#10. This is a second reminder to press* for English.

While this may, on occasion, involve a lengthy wait, uplifting music will play for the duration of the call.

Regrettably, but again following your example, I must also levy an establishment fee to cover the setting up of this new arrangement.

May I wish you a happy, if ever so slightly less prosperous New Year?

Your Humble Client

And remember:
Don’t make old people mad.
We don’t like being old in the first place, so it doesn’t take much to piss us off.​


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 31, 2015)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning!
> ...



For us it is our office area which is just inside our front door with clear views to the front yard and street and the great room (and the big screen TV) and also into the kitchen and all the way through to the back yard.  When we weren't out making calls on folks, this is where we lived writing reports, etc. and generally running the biz.  So once we finally closed down the biz and retired, where are you most likely to find us?  Right here in the office where we have access to TV in the living room or kitchen, where our Bose wave radio is within reach along with hundreds of our favorite music CDs, also the printer, and our PCs--we use the laptops elsewhere in the house.  But the office chairs are some of the most comfortable seating in the house--easy to sleep in--and we have extra seating for those who come calling, service people to write up their bills, etc.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 31, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Drool or not, I wish I were more comfortable sleeping in a chair.  It would help when my reflux is bothering me.  I end up on my side too often, though.


Yup, I'm a side sleeper also though if I'm tired enough I'll pull a Save number.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 31, 2015)

Back from doc. All is well.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 31, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Back from doc. All is well.




Great News!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 31, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Back from doc. All is well.



Good news Gracie.  I hope I can say the same after my procedure on Tuesday.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 31, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Back from doc. All is well.
> ...


Remind me again..I miss a lot in here....of the procedure. Checking out the cyst thingy?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 31, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Yes, I have a large cyst on my liver that they will be aspirating and biopsying on Tuesday.  Depending on what they find we will then take it from there.  They are pretty sure it is all benign but can't know for sure until they get in there.  So it's a bit dicey right now.  But those postive vibes and prayers are definitely being felt.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 31, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


It's just a cluster of fat cells. That's all. Keep telling yourself that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 31, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



LOL, I would like to, but I've seen my CTscan.  So It is a bit more of an issue than that.  But my health otherwise is excellent for  woman of my age and apparently the prognosis for treatment of this situation is good, so I am optimistic.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 31, 2015)

Do keep us informed, ok?
They told me I had a fatty liver when they did an ultra sound for gallstones. I shrugged. At that time, I was fatty all over, lol.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 31, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Prayers being sent for a benign diagnosis.
Yes it is. We have a friend who had cancer of the liver, he is now cancer free for over 7 years and his liver grew back where they had to cut out some of it. I didn't know this until he told us.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 31, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 31, 2015)

We have a bush in the back yard up against one of the walls that Giz likes to hide under.  Thought it looked familiar but never thought twice about it till I was weed wacking the yard and accidentally hit part of it.  The strong smell was extremely familiar so I finally remembered to do some research......  Rosemary....... 






Guess I won't be buying any rosemary for a while.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 31, 2015)

Frying  chicken chunks, a house specialty, to be served with sweet gerkins, peaches and pears in a homemade sauce, and spinach.  To economize on calories, we're not having potatoes or any other starchy side.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 31, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> We have a bush in the back yard up against one of the walls that Giz likes to hide under.  Thought it looked familiar but never thought twice about it till I was weed wacking the yard and accidentally hit part of it.  The strong smell was extremely familiar so I finally remembered to do some research......  Rosemary.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is the biggest rosemary I've ever seen!


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 31, 2015)

Good news, Gracie!  Maybe your problems with your psoriasis or eczema will clear up too.  I've heard that those types of conditions can sometimes flare up when you're under stress.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 31, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > We have a bush in the back yard up against one of the walls that Giz likes to hide under.  Thought it looked familiar but never thought twice about it till I was weed wacking the yard and accidentally hit part of it.  The strong smell was extremely familiar so I finally remembered to do some research......  Rosemary.......
> ...



There is a whole long rosemary hedge that used to be in front of the Los Altos Christian Church where we once attended for awhile here in Albuquerque and the individual rosemary plants were bigger than even Ringel's here.  It really thrives in this desert climate.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 31, 2015)

Foxfyre, good luck and best wishes to you sweetie!    We are all thinking of you and hoping for the best of news!


----------



## Gracie (Jul 31, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Good news, Gracie!  Maybe your problems with your psoriasis or eczema will clear up too.  I've heard that those types of conditions can sometimes flare up when you're under stress.


I can hope! I have it under semi control for now. I think I surprised it with the cocoa butter creme, lol. Told doc I switch around...cortisone one day, cocoa butter the next, olive oil, neosporin. He said I know my body better than he does. He's right.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 31, 2015)

A tenant had a little bitty 4 inch pot of rosemary and asked if she could plant it under the tree in front of her apartment and I said sure. This was over 15 years ago...its still there. HUGE.

A tenant also gave me a little xmas tree in a 4 inch pot for a xmas present about 20 years ago. I planted it in front of apt #14. Drove by today on the way to the docs and its still there. But it is taller than the apartment...which is a townhouse. That sucker has to be at least 30 feet tall.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 31, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Amazing!  I had one before in a planter out on my patio, but it was just a baby in comparison to Ringels!  Lol.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 31, 2015)

I do not have a lot of drawing talent.  I just spent about an hour and a half drawing and coloring a poster-sized Spongebob for the little one.  She's at her dad's right now, and when we get her back it will be the day before school starts, so I put the poster on her door with 'back to school' at the top.  Spongebob isn't a detailed character, but I still managed to make him look squat and fat.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 1, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> We have a bush in the back yard up against one of the walls that Giz likes to hide under.  Thought it looked familiar but never thought twice about it till I was weed wacking the yard and accidentally hit part of it.  The strong smell was extremely familiar so I finally remembered to do some research......  Rosemary.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad you had the thyme to weed whack Ringel.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 1, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > We have a bush in the back yard up against one of the walls that Giz likes to hide under.  Thought it looked familiar but never thought twice about it till I was weed wacking the yard and accidentally hit part of it.  The strong smell was extremely familiar so I finally remembered to do some research......  Rosemary.......
> ...


Okay, that was a groaner.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 1, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  Had a pretty good night all things considered, and a good night for me these days is a real blessing.

Hope all are having a good Saturday.  The sun is shining here and humidity is down--some chance for monsoonal showers but probably not for the weekend.  Beautiful day.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 1, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Says the comedic sage...


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 1, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 1, 2015)

You maverick.


----------



## 007 (Aug 1, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> You maverick.


----------



## 007 (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 1, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning!
> ...


Oh, yeah...that might need explanation.  I only have so many pots and milk buckets.  I have a 15 quart pot that serves as the under boiler for a 12 quart pot (double boiler).  I also only have two three-gallon stainless milk buckets.  So I usually have to empty at least one to make space for the days fresh milk.  I also only have so much room in the cooler.  I like to leave the daily milk in the cooler overnight before processing it.  Fresh from the goat, milk is too warm to make cheese.  Goat warm=103F, 'fridge cool=37F, cheese warm starts at around 84F.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 1, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> You maverick.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 1, 2015)

Ugh, so we've got a new puppy.  I wasn't really given any choice or even notice; I was asked how I felt about a new puppy yesterday or two days ago and said I didn't really like the idea, today we have one.  I'm sure the little one will be thrilled when she gets back from her dad's, but as the one who does the vast majority of taking care of the animals, and having hated immensely dealing with the dog we already have as a puppy, .


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 1, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ugh, so we've got a new puppy.  I wasn't really given any choice or even notice; I was asked how I felt about a new puppy yesterday or two days ago and said I didn't really like the idea, today we have one.  I'm sure the little one will be thrilled when she gets back from her dad's, but as the one who does the vast majority of taking care of the animals, and having hated immensely dealing with the dog we already have as a puppy, .


I feel your pain.  Puppies are noisy, messy, and high-maintenance.  Maybe you can find some way to engage the little one with the pup's care.  It should give you an excuse to get the youngster out for walks more often.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 1, 2015)

I love working with puppies and actually enjoy the process of training, housebreaking etc.  But for those who don't have the time and patience, an older dog is the better choice.  But sometimes the older dogs come with bad habits already set in granite, so sometimes it is just a toss up.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 1, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ernie,
Foxfyre,
WQ's mom Dorothy and Aunt Bev,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Spoonman, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.





P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 1, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> I love working with puppies and actually enjoy the process of training, housebreaking etc.  But for those who don't have the time and patience, an older dog is the better choice.  But sometimes the older dogs come with bad habits already set in granite, so sometimes it is just a toss up.


Cats....... show em the litter box, show em the food.  They find the rugs, flooring and bedspread to puke on all by themselves.......


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 1, 2015)

So far the older dog is more of a problem than the puppy.  Our dog is about a year and a half old.  He was completely freaking out having a female dog in the house (the puppy's mama).  He peed on the living room floor while she was here.  The puppy also did a little pee in the kitchen when he was first brought here.  Since then, the puppy has peed and pooped outside.  The older dog has peed on the carpet in my room.  

The little one doesn't want to take care of the animals, that's work.  She just wants to play with them.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 1, 2015)

Then let the little one know if she does not want responsibility of the animals, there will be no animals to play with. How old is she?


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 1, 2015)

Don't know if I just saw a huge planned fireworks display or a fireworks storage site explode.  It was to the south, there's a ridge blocking my view, the explosions were coming fast an furious, then sporadic then fast and furious again.  Could see some of the fireworks just at the horizon level.  Guess I'll find out in the morning.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 1, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> LOL Peach.
> 
> Okay, and here is today's riddle:


I'm way behind, but the answer is "E"


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 2, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Then let the little one know if she does not want responsibility of the animals, there will be no animals to play with. How old is she?



She just turned 6 a month ago.  If it had been my choice, we wouldn't have gotten another dog.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 2, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Then let the little one know if she does not want responsibility of the animals, there will be no animals to play with. How old is she?



Montro isn't in a position of authority in this situation which no doubt is why it is so frustrating for him.  It is like the rest of us doing our assigned duties at work and having the boss add the care of his large dog to our duties.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 2, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  A pleasant Sunday morning here with temps to be in the mid 80's today--a small chance for a shower or two.  Short night last night but I did get at least some sleep again.  Still frustrated that I don't have much range of motion with my left arm but doing some physical therapy stuff myself until I can see the physical therapist probably within the next week.

But for now hope all are looking forward to a good day.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 2, 2015)

It's looking as though the puppy arrived with fleas.  He's getting a flea bath right now, apparently his second of the day.  We had a flea infestation once before and it was horrible trying to get rid of them.  I gave the cat and dog so many baths, vacuumed almost every day for months, load after load of laundry, spraying stuff on the furniture, putting powder on the carpets, they just wouldn't go away.  If we get fleas again I am going to be pissed!  A dog I didn't want and fleas to go with it?


----------



## Lipush (Aug 2, 2015)

Ahh, good evening/afternoon. I'm jealous of some. In the Mideast temperatures are still on the rise, where I live it reached the 106 at noon, humidity about 80%, it's crazy and it's difficult to breathe. I have a friend's pup and my doggysitter duties got me to witness him jumping into his own water bowl. At first I thought it's official, this dog lost it, but I guess poor Shorty was just looking for the coolest spot in the house, and the floor just won't do.

Sigh.

I hope for a better weather next week.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 2, 2015)

Lipush said:


> Ahh, good evening/afternoon. I'm jealous of some. In the Mideast temperatures are still on the rise, where I live it reached the 106 at noon, humidity about 80%, it's crazy and it's difficult to breathe. I have a friend's pup and my doggysitter duties got me to witness him jumping into his own water bowl. At first I thought it's official, this dog lost it, but I guess poor Shorty was just looking for the coolest spot in the house, and the floor just won't do.
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> I hope for a better weather next week.



Hi Lipush.  What part of the country do you call home?   We have lived in country with extremely high humidity along with triple digit summer temps, and it isn't any fun at all.  Not to mention the sky high A/C bills necessary just to survive.

Here on the high desert we are enjoying a relatively mild summer with temps averaging from the low to mid 80's to maybe low 90's, but have had very few days with temps more extreme than that.  And I am not complaining about that.


----------



## Lipush (Aug 2, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh, good evening/afternoon. I'm jealous of some. In the Mideast temperatures are still on the rise, where I live it reached the 106 at noon, humidity about 80%, it's crazy and it's difficult to breathe. I have a friend's pup and my doggysitter duties got me to witness him jumping into his own water bowl. At first I thought it's official, this dog lost it, but I guess poor Shorty was just looking for the coolest spot in the house, and the floor just won't do.
> ...



I live in southern Israel, it's near Be'er Sheva. No words needed for what we had today

Beersheba Weather Forecasts Maps News - Yahoo Weather


----------



## Gracie (Aug 2, 2015)

That sigline sucks, Lipush.
I mean...really? Scroll forever just to get past it?


----------



## Gracie (Aug 2, 2015)

Meanwhile..it is a beautiful day here, high 70's, but extremely windy. Almost bought a kayak but decided nah. I doubt if I can carry it by myself.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 2, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> It's looking as though the puppy arrived with fleas.  He's getting a flea bath right now, apparently his second of the day.  We had a flea infestation once before and it was horrible trying to get rid of them.  I gave the cat and dog so many baths, vacuumed almost every day for months, load after load of laundry, spraying stuff on the furniture, putting powder on the carpets, they just wouldn't go away.  If we get fleas again I am going to be pissed!  A dog I didn't want and fleas to go with it?


The biggest problem with fleas is they will get into the sofa cushions and mattresses.  Happened to a girlfriend i had decades ago, thankfully it was the dead of winter, she set up a cot, tossed her cushions and mattress outside for 3 days when the temps were below freezing, bombed the apartment, flea bathed the cat and after those three days no fleas.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 2, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > It's looking as though the puppy arrived with fleas.  He's getting a flea bath right now, apparently his second of the day.  We had a flea infestation once before and it was horrible trying to get rid of them.  I gave the cat and dog so many baths, vacuumed almost every day for months, load after load of laundry, spraying stuff on the furniture, putting powder on the carpets, they just wouldn't go away.  If we get fleas again I am going to be pissed!  A dog I didn't want and fleas to go with it?
> ...



When we had the fleas it was so bad on the cat.  Her face looked like the skin was always moving because she got a carpet of fleas on her face.  We bombed multiple times during that stretch.

Lice are annoying and can be kind of hard to get rid of.  Fleas make lice seem like a walk in the park.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 2, 2015)

Lipush said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Ah, I've never been to Israel though I've always wanted to visit there.  But miserable heat is miserable heat no matter where you live I think.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 2, 2015)

Hey Foxfyre ,


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 2, 2015)

Lipush said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


Check out Ft Worth this next week, Sailor.

Weather on AOL - local, regional and national weather forecasts, news, stories and photos


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 2, 2015)

Okaaaayyyyy, we have a major t-storm right over the top of us right now.  Rain is coming down in buckets!!!


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 2, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Okaaaayyyyy, we have a major t-storm right over the top of us right now.  Rain is coming down in buckets!!!


Send some up here to Cowtown. No rain in 6 weeks and averaging 103 this next week.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Okaaaayyyyy, we have a major t-storm right over the top of us right now.  Rain is coming down in buckets!!!
> ...


It's easing up right now but at it's height the rain was blowing sideways, the 12' back covered sun porch is swamped, the rain was spraying in the sliding door leading to the sun porch and it looks like it may have added an inch and a half to the pool.  It's heading northeast.  Pretty sure all the streets around here are rivers.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 2, 2015)

Yup, the side street and the back alley are rivers........


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 2, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I'm gonna be in El Chuco around the 12th for a couple days. That'll change the weather.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Don't know where that is.  The only El Chuco I can find is in Venezuela.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 2, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


El Paso

The City With a Legend[36]
El Chuco[37]
The Sun City[38]


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


That just brought me to a Wiki page with shitloads of info on it.  A nickname for El Paso?  

Remember, we only got down here in March.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 2, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Saw that. Scroll up to the top of the page.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


So basically it means an El Paso resident.  It's also called Chucotown by some.  
The second cell is moving through right now........


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 2, 2015)

We just had a lightning strike right outside that back, huge flash with an instantaneous crack that made both the wife and I jump out of our skins!!


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 2, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Relatively cool in Foley today. We topped out at 96 with a heat index of 114.
The prediction for tomorrow is 92 with a bit less humidity.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 2, 2015)

I'd die, Ernie. I'm just not used to that kind of heat.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 2, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


Ever consider moving to New York?


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 2, 2015)

We got 2" of partly cloudy at the bar today.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 2, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I'd die, Ernie. I'm just not used to that kind of heat.


It's 73 here in the house and was 71 inside Doc's when I left less than an hour ago. AC is a beautiful thing.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 2, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Grew up 60 miles NE of Times Square. It snows there.
15 years ago, I tied a snow shovel to the roof of my car and drove south. I never stopped until a guy at a gas station asked me what that thing was on my roof.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 2, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I still miss the snow from NY.  Of course, I've never had to drive in it.  

We get occasional snow here, but not enough to suit me.  Mostly I want it for the little one to play in while she's still little.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 3, 2015)

My 2nd wife grew up in Recife Brazil, about 500 miles south of the Equator. When she first came to the States, she spent her first night (mid January) in Bridgeport, CT. She woke up to 1" of snow. She LOVED the stuff.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 3, 2015)

I haven't seen snow in over 40 years.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 3, 2015)

I've seen one single snow flake in the last 14 years. I almost decided not to buy this hose because of it.
I'm thinking that maybe this winter, I'll fly up to CT to visit the kids, But I'll never leave the airport. I'll just have a meal with them, go outside and make a snow ball, toss it at the terminal and fly home.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 3, 2015)

I hate snow that bad. Joselma can love it all she wants, I'd rather live in Recife.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 3, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ernie,
Foxfyre,
WQ's mom Dorothy and Aunt Bev,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Spoonman, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.






P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 3, 2015)

Happy Monday morning!  Lol!


----------



## 007 (Aug 3, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> It's looking as though the puppy arrived with fleas.  He's getting a flea bath right now, apparently his second of the day.  We had a flea infestation once before and it was horrible trying to get rid of them.  I gave the cat and dog so many baths, vacuumed almost every day for months, load after load of laundry, spraying stuff on the furniture, putting powder on the carpets, they just wouldn't go away.  If we get fleas again I am going to be pissed!  A dog I didn't want and fleas to go with it?


I got a flea problem with my little outside kitten that I took in, and I tried everything under sun to get rid of them too and nothing worked. I finally relented and called an exterminator. He sprayed one time and they were gone in a week. The bonus was it killed every other insect in the house as well. Didn't see a spider or anything else for probably two years, not even in the basement.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 3, 2015)

Good morning all.  Up early laundering sheets from ALL the beds (post house guests) so our maid service can remake the beds when they come this afternoon.   Have always felt a little guilty hiring that maid service just because neither Hombre or I wanted to do the heavy housework anymore, not because we couldn't.  But now that neither of us really CAN do it, I am very grateful for them.  They come once a month and thoroughly clean everything and it stays pretty decent then for the month.

Best night I've had yet with my shoulder.  Going to do active physical therapy on it today.

So the coffee is good, we almost have the house clean enough for the maid service already, and it should be a good Monday.  Wishing a good Monday for everybody.


----------



## 007 (Aug 3, 2015)

Bought me a new deep fryer. I had one that I forgot when I moved to north Phoenix to go to school, and I've missed it ever since. My mother gave me this little Fry Daddy deal that my Dad used to use, and it's the messiest thing, splatters oil all over, really small, it just wasn't working for me. So I splurged and bought this puppy...


Anybody else cook with a deep fryer? I can't wait to get this one and try it out on some fish.


----------



## 007 (Aug 3, 2015)

BEAUTIFUL day here, the heat and humidity has finally relented, so it's time to get my can outside and hit it. There's just tons to do.


----------



## Lipush (Aug 3, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Yikes!


----------



## peach174 (Aug 3, 2015)

Lipush said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Check out Phoenix Arizona
map usa weather outlook highs Arizona - Bing


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 3, 2015)

007 said:


> Bought me a new deep fryer. I had one that I forgot when I moved to north Phoenix to go to school, and I've missed it ever since. My mother gave me this little Fry Daddy deal that my Dad used to use, and it's the messing thing, splatters oil all over, really small, it just wasn't working for me. So I splurged and bought this puppy...
> 
> 
> Anybody else cook with a deep fryer? I can't wait to get this one and try it out on some fish.



Wow, that would be neat.  But a gallon of oil?  That is a LOT of oil.  I wonder how often you have to change it if you are frying things like fish, shrimp, chicken, pork?  Everything that we fry is always in a skillet on our stove top.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 3, 2015)

Lipush said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Yeah, in a battle of the weather, no matter how bad it is, it is almost always worse somewhere.    But the fact is, when the temps get to 100 or more, it is hot.  Was in southern Nevada once (Laughlin) when the temp got up to about 120.  You would think you really couldn't tell much difference between 120 and 105 which is pretty normal there in the summer.  But you can tell the difference.  One is just miserable hot.  The other, you are convinced if you get out of the shade, you will just curl up and die.


----------



## Lipush (Aug 3, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Reminds me of this... lol


----------



## 007 (Aug 3, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Bought me a new deep fryer. I had one that I forgot when I moved to north Phoenix to go to school, and I've missed it ever since. My mother gave me this little Fry Daddy deal that my Dad used to use, and it's the messing thing, splatters oil all over, really small, it just wasn't working for me. So I splurged and bought this puppy...
> ...


Yeah I wanted one that would cook for a few people at once, like when the son and his woman stop down.

Never cooked pork in a deep fryer, just fish, shrimp and chicken, and of course fries and such, finger food.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 3, 2015)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



We do bread and fry bone in pork chops and I make tempura out of just about anything for sweet and sour dishes.  I reuse oil over and over if it has just been used to fry taters or other veggies, but if I fry animal products, we discard most or all of the oil after one use--I might use the crispies left in a bit of the oil to flavor cream gravy for next day biscuits or whatever.  So I am not sure how long you can keep and reuse oil in a deep fryer that has been used to fry meat, poultry, or fish.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 3, 2015)

About all I use my deep fryer for is chicken.
I pressure cook drum sticks or wings till just about done (12 minutes) then coat in a batter of 1 cup milk, 2 cups flour, 2 eggs, 2 tbsp shortening, salt to taste and a good bit of poultry seasoning. I use about a tsp/ cup of flour. I mix up the batter and let it sit while the oil heats up. (I heat my oil to 400 *) and the pressure cooker does its thing. When I'm about ready to go, I add 1stp of baking soda/cup of flour to the batter. Adjust milk to get the consistency of the batter about like a pancake batter, dip the chicken and fry to golden brown. It comes out nice and moist and tastes like chicken with the stuffing on the outside.
It's even great cold.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 3, 2015)

Morning

I hope everybody had a good weekend.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 3, 2015)

According to the local news the two storms that rolled through dropped 3.2 inches of water on us.  The pool is almost up to the highest fill mark which is a good thing, I don't have to pay to add water to it........


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 3, 2015)

007 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > It's looking as though the puppy arrived with fleas.  He's getting a flea bath right now, apparently his second of the day.  We had a flea infestation once before and it was horrible trying to get rid of them.  I gave the cat and dog so many baths, vacuumed almost every day for months, load after load of laundry, spraying stuff on the furniture, putting powder on the carpets, they just wouldn't go away.  If we get fleas again I am going to be pissed!  A dog I didn't want and fleas to go with it?
> ...



When I lived at home with my mother 40 years ago her cats had fleas., and they are very hard to kill. I tried to crush then between my finger and thumb but they are too tough. Then I tried drowning them in a sink of water, but they just walked around on the bottom of the sink until I got bored with waiting for them to drown.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 3, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> About all I use my deep fryer for is chicken.
> I pressure cook drum sticks or wings till just about done (12 minutes) then coat in a batter of 1 cup milk, 2 cups flour, 2 eggs, 2 tbsp shortening, salt to taste and a good bit of poultry seasoning. I use about a tsp/ cup of flour. I mix up the batter and let it sit while the oil heats up. (I heat my oil to 400 *) and the pressure cooker does its thing. When I'm about ready to go, I add 1stp of baking soda/cup of flour to the batter. Adjust milk to get the consistency of the batter about like a pancake batter, dip the chicken and fry to golden brown. It comes out nice and moist and tastes like chicken with the stuffing on the outside.
> It's even great cold.



It's all a matter of taste I think. While yours is almost certainly delicious,  I don't want my chicken batter to be flavored with anything other than salt and pepper so that the full goodness of fried chicken comes through--and i want it to be light with just the right amount of light crispy crunch that protects the moistness of the perfectly cooked chicken inside.  The trick is to have the oil just the right temp when the battered chicken is introduced--can't cook too long or too quickly and get the perfect results.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 3, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


You need to go buy a good snow shovel in that weather.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm fixing to head to the beach with the dogs. GORGEOUS day here. I feel like wading in salt water and feeling sand between my toes. I'll take the camera this time!

Foxfyre, good luck tomorrow! Do let us know how it goes as soon as you get home, ok? Prayers for you and your fatty liver non threatening cyst. 

btw folks...fleas HATE vinegar. Dilute it and spritz furniture. For pets, dilute and give pet a bath in it. Just make sure you DILUTE it. Fleas HATE vinegar. They also hate sea water so if you are near an ocean....take the pets to the beach. They will jump off the pet mui pronto!


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 3, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Actually Peach lives southeast of Phoenix where the temps are a bit more moderate.  She often gets more snow than we get here in Albuquerque, but both of us need a snow shovel about as often as you do in Cowtown.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 3, 2015)

I have been spending more time in my library getting acquainted with books I have had for many years without reading them. My latest  read is called 'the magic of obelisks'. It is a fascinating and well illustrated book which covers a lot of interesting history. Today I was reading about John Dee, who was queen Elisabeth the firsts mystical advisor. I found some books by him online and ordered one about his messages from the spirit world. This was centuries before spiritualism started in Victorian times.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 3, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I'm fixing to head to the beach with the dogs. GORGEOUS day here. I feel like wading in salt water and feeling sand between my toes. I'll take the camera this time!
> 
> Foxfyre, good luck tomorrow! Do let us know how it goes as soon as you get home, ok? Prayers for you and your fatty liver non threatening cyst.
> 
> btw folks...fleas HATE vinegar. Dilute it and spritz furniture. For pets, dilute and give pet a bath in it. Just make sure you DILUTE it. Fleas HATE vinegar. They also hate sea water so if you are near an ocean....take the pets to the beach. They will jump off the pet mui pronto!



I tried to bathe the animals with vinegar when they had fleas.  Didn't work.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 3, 2015)

I have a (not so small anymore) kitten charging through the house, bouncing off walls, attacking dust motes and other things invisible to the human eye and trilling his brains out......


----------



## peach174 (Aug 3, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> I have a (not so small anymore) kitten charging through the house, bouncing off walls, attacking dust motes and other things invisible to the human eye and trilling his brains out......




Flea bath or fresh catnip?


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 3, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a (not so small anymore) kitten charging through the house, bouncing off walls, attacking dust motes and other things invisible to the human eye and trilling his brains out......
> ...


Neither, he was outside for an hour sleeping under his bush, the rosemary.  Suddenly he came charging in the house and going nuts, typical kitten stuff.  Now he's crashed out again in the front room.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 3, 2015)

Well, I had my camera but it didn't work. Dead batteries. Sigh. So..tomorrow!


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 3, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Well, I had my camera but it didn't work. Dead batteries. Sigh. So..tomorrow!



After all, tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 3, 2015)

Needed to come in for a breath of fresh air.  The idiots that infest some threads on the board are beyond belief.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 4, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ernie,
Foxfyre,
WQ's mom Dorothy and Aunt Bev,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Spoonman, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.





P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 4, 2015)

We had some major thunder and lightening storms here this morning.  The thunder was so loud and continuous that it actually woke me up!  That rarely happens.  I usually sleep right them.  Lol.  It was pretty cool though. We haven't had a storm like that around here in quite a while.  I kind of like thunder and lightening sometimes.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 4, 2015)

It's clearing up nicely out there now.  Blue skies are coming!    Where is everyone this morning?  Sleeping in?


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm up and good morning Chris.  Not here for long though.  Will leave shortly for the hospital in Rio Rancho for this mysterious procedure they will perform on me--they say to plan to be there four to six hours--my experience tells me to plan for eight hours or more.  A little scary but anxious to get it over with.

So I'll wish everybody a great Tuesday and keep those prayers and positive vibes coming folks.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 4, 2015)

Thinking good thought for you Foxy.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 4, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> We had some major thunder and lightening storms here this morning.  The thunder was so loud and continuous that it actually woke me up!  That rarely happens.  I usually sleep right them.  Lol.  It was pretty cool though. We haven't had a storm like that around here in quite a while.  I kind of like thunder and lightening sometimes.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 4, 2015)

The kid is GOOD.
Our latest "projects" have a little dog and leave the AC in the guest cottage on so they don't come home to a frankfurter.Angel called this morning horrified the "Baby Girl" would need mustard and relish by 6 when she gets home.
I went over and got the dog. My 3 males were actually pretty good with her.
Then I took the inside cover off the unit.
Red flashing LED! That looks bad. I start a web search and find a guy who "may be able" to answer my question for $32.
I kept looking. I found an RV forum where I read a post thatt says. "Red LED good, flashing green LED, get out your check book.
DAYUM the unit is about $800 to replace. Look some more including the search term green LED flashes 5 times.

Come to find out, the Carrier unit has a self protection routine. If is senses line voltage dipping below 108 VAC for longer than 1 minute or on 3 shorter occasions, it goes into safe mode. I simply had to disconnect the 12 VDC control circuit for 30 seconds and everything is cool. (literally)


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 4, 2015)

I do believe that I will be adding a second deep cycle battery and a battery selector switch that will allow either, neither or both batteries to be used/charged. That would make disconnecting the control circuit as easy as a switch.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 4, 2015)

Have been up for a while but finally took care of the three Ss including giving myself a long overdue haircut.  Not claiming I look human but at least I'm starting to feel human.....


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 4, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > We had some major thunder and lightening storms here this morning.  The thunder was so loud and continuous that it actually woke me up!  That rarely happens.  I usually sleep right them.  Lol.  It was pretty cool though. We haven't had a storm like that around here in quite a while.  I kind of like thunder and lightening sometimes.



Lol!  Eddie Rabbit!  One of my friends mother really loved them.  She would crank up his songs in the car and we would sing together, so I like that song!


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 4, 2015)

We're home.  Procedure went off without a hitch, though as I predicted that 4 to 6 hours did pretty much stretch into 8 hours.  But feeling good, enjoying a fruit parfait and that I'm under orders to lift no more than five pounds or do any strenuous activity, including cooking, for 24 hours.  So I guess I'll just have to play on the computer and watch movies.  Poor me.

Seriously it was all good.  It will be a few days before the lab results are back and we know what we are up against so the primary surgery can be scheduled.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 4, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Have been up for a while but finally took care of the three Ss including giving myself a long overdue haircut.  Not claiming I look human but at least I'm starting to feel human.....



Arrr.  Pirate's mistress be the sea!  She cares not if ye be a scurvy dog!


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 4, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> We're home.  Procedure went off without a hitch, though as I predicted that 4 to 6 hours did pretty much stretch into 8 hours.  But feeling good, enjoying a fruit parfait and that I'm under orders to lift no more than five pounds or do any strenuous activity, including cooking, for 24 hours.  So I guess I'll just have to play on the computer and watch movies.  Poor me.
> 
> Seriously it was all good.  It will be a few days before the lab results are back and we know what we are up against so the primary surgery can be scheduled.



That is good news.  Keeping my fingers crossed that you have some positive news soon, Foxy!


----------



## peach174 (Aug 4, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> We're home.  Procedure went off without a hitch, though as I predicted that 4 to 6 hours did pretty much stretch into 8 hours.  But feeling good, enjoying a fruit parfait and that I'm under orders to lift no more than five pounds or do any strenuous activity, including cooking, for 24 hours.  So I guess I'll just have to play on the computer and watch movies.  Poor me.
> 
> Seriously it was all good.  It will be a few days before the lab results are back and we know what we are up against so the primary surgery can be scheduled.



Our prayers are with you for a positive and great outcome.
24 hour play time is good so enjoy


----------



## peach174 (Aug 4, 2015)

I don't have 24 hour play time  so I have to go and make tonight's dinner.
See ya all tomorrow morning !


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 4, 2015)

Nope, nope, nope, regular surgery is basically saying you will need another surgery.  Nope.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 4, 2015)

Just an observation, but I'd stay out of discouraged poster subject threads.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 4, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Just an observation, but I'd stay out of discouraged poster subject threads.



Who that be?


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 5, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ernie,
Foxfyre,
WQ's mom Dorothy and Aunt Bev,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Spoonman, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.






P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm so bummed.  I can't sleep.  I must have had coffee too close to bedtime.    It's almost 3 a.m. now, and I am going to have a hell of day tomorrow.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2015)

Okay, going to try to go to bed again now.  Hope I can sleep this time!


----------



## 007 (Aug 5, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > About all I use my deep fryer for is chicken.
> ...


I'll probably have to experiment with different batters for chicken, watch a few youtube video on deep frying chicken, read a few recipe websites, and your's sounded good as well, Ernie.

And another reason I bought this particular deep fryer was because it has temperature controls and a digital temp display. I agree, Ff, that the oil temp is crucial to get the best results. I've heard that over and over.


----------



## 007 (Aug 5, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Well, I had my camera but it didn't work. Dead batteries. Sigh. So..tomorrow!


I hate it when that happens, so I bought two extra batteries for my Canon. Went to a local tourist attraction with the son and his woman the other day, had the Canon all ready with the two extra batteries in pocket, went to take the first picture and... NO SD CARD INSTALLED! Spoiled my entire day... so I have invested in a SECOND SD card to keep in the case with the camera, in case I forget and leave one in the COMPUTER again.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I'm so bummed.  I can't sleep.  I must have had coffee too close to bedtime.    It's almost 3 a.m. now, and I am going to have a hell of day tomorrow.


That's been the norm for me for a while now.  Been trying to switch back to going to bed early but since I'm a natural night owl it's difficult.


----------



## 007 (Aug 5, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> The kid is GOOD.
> Our latest "projects" have a little dog and leave the AC in the guest cottage on so they don't come home to a frankfurter.Angel called this morning horrified the "Baby Girl" would need mustard and relish by 6 when she gets home.
> I went over and got the dog. My 3 males were actually pretty good with her.
> Then I took the inside cover off the unit.
> ...


Dropping voltage... hmmm... wonder if that would be coming off the pole or out of your breaker box?


----------



## peach174 (Aug 5, 2015)

Morning !
Happy Wednesday.
Gotta go to town a little later to do our monthly stock up of grocery shopping.
Senior Citizen discount first Wednesday of every month.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so bummed.  I can't sleep.  I must have had coffee too close to bedtime.    It's almost 3 a.m. now, and I am going to have a hell of day tomorrow.
> ...



Did you get your CPAP mask yet?  

I feel fine right now, but I know later on today when I'm working is when the tiredness is going to creep up on me.  That sucks.  Lol.    I might have to take a nappy during my break or something.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Not yet, checked last Friday with VA, the study report has not been "scanned into" my file yet........  Was told to call every week to check.......  Not happy with them right now......


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Geez, they sure are taking their sweet old time.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 5, 2015)

I got my latest book in the post today. Its called ' true and faithful relation of what passed for many years between Dr John Dee and some spirits'. It is a scan of the original book dated  1659 and it will be a hard read as it is in old type face, and old English.
It was published by Kessinger reprints who have a large catalogue of interesting old books they have reprinted.

Kessinger Publishing s Rare Esoteric Reprint Catalog and Order Form

Edit, I just found an original 1659 copy was recently sold in an auction. It was sold for £2000. My new reprinted copy  cost £20. That's two zeros less.


----------



## 007 (Aug 5, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Morning !
> Happy Wednesday.
> Gotta go to town a little later to do our monthly stock up of grocery shopping.
> Senior Citizen discount first Wednesday of every month.


Looks like that ole boy would kinda like to get at the girls...


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 5, 2015)

007 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > The kid is GOOD.
> ...


It's definitely not my panel or wiring. Electrical storms...


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 5, 2015)

Good morning all.  My last day of leisure for awhile--I'm not allowed to cook or vacuum or lift over 5 lbs for the rest of today.  Gonna enjoy guilt free loafing while it lasts.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm too old to work from 1PM to 4AM.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 5, 2015)

Kitty bunk beds?


----------



## peach174 (Aug 5, 2015)

007 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Morning !
> ...





My Husband said the same exact thing when he saw it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 5, 2015)

And his one is for all of you who are or who have ever been or who have loved a great teacher:


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 5, 2015)

Tex-Mex it's what's for dinner.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 5, 2015)

Ooooooo............ Looks delicious
We are having Lasagna


----------



## Sherry (Aug 5, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> And his one is for all of you who are or who have ever been or who have loved a great teacher:



Wow, does that bring back memories from teaching first grade...I can relate to every single one of those.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 5, 2015)

Soup and an avacado for us. I know. Boring. But it fills the stomach.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 5, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Soup and an avacado for us. I know. Boring. But it fills the stomach.




Sounds good to me.


----------



## Spare_change (Aug 5, 2015)

Hey, gang!

Life is good ... somewhere.

So, go there.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 5, 2015)

Evening,  y'all!
Another weekend gone.   It's back to the slave pits for me in just a few hours.  I do enjoy being out in my "country estate".  The partner has been working two jobs all summer and has saved enough to have a well put in before the snow flies again.  Might provide some incentive to install the plumbing.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 5, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Soup and an avacado for us. I know. Boring. But it fills the stomach.



I had chicken and fries and some reheated broccoli.  Now I'm drinking green tea from a soup bowl.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 5, 2015)

I had a handful of cool ranch chips, then ate 2 small chocolate chip cookies. I will have to walk further tomorrow when I take the dogs to the beach.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 5, 2015)

Texas popcorn.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 5, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I had a handful of cool ranch chips, then ate 2 small chocolate chip cookies. I will have to walk further tomorrow when I take the dogs to the beach.



I'm glad I've never had need to think about what I eat in relation to my weight.


----------



## 007 (Aug 6, 2015)

Well, I'm running my big red GMC up to a friends speed shop this morning to get it REaligned, since the Chevrolet dealer screwed it up so bad. I'm going to have him look at the A/C too since it doesn't blow anywhere near as cold of air as the Tahoe does, then probably over to walmart for a quick stop. I don't like to shop there, but when I'm town, what the heck.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 6, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Soup and an avacado for us. I know. Boring. But it fills the stomach.
> ...



Chickenfries?  We have all seen the commercials...


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 6, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



In Texas there was a particular delicacy called 'calf fries'.  Which conjures up all sorts of images when you hear the term 'chicken fries'.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 6, 2015)

Good morning all and it is a beautiful day in Albuquerque but with a cloudless sky, the temps will climb back into the mid 90's today before the clouds return this weekend.  Hombre and I will cook up some breakfast here in a bit.  I don't have any justification to goof off today so I will cook.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 6, 2015)

Okay for today's lesson--I'm not sure whether it is science class or philosophy class:





And a couple of other observations that should have been on the list:

--Having children is genetic.  Chances are if your parents didn't have children, you won't either.

--Age is a great equalizer.  Visit any nursing home and it will not be evident who was hot and who was not.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 6, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay for today's lesson--I'm not sure whether it is science class or philosophy class:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One more: Insanity is hereditary, It is passed down from child to parent,


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 6, 2015)

2 late nights in a row! I heard the song "Closing Time" again at 2AM but left the clean up to others.
It was almost 5 by the time I got to sleep and my first sip of coffee was at 11:30.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 6, 2015)

Been a looooong day.  The wife was turned down for Medicaid, apparently to get Medicaid in Texas the must be a child under 18 in the household, all others have to sign up for Obama Care.  Okay, go on the website, fill out the form, did it wrong so she was denied open enrollment even though she qualified for the waiver.  Called the number, amazingly was answered very quickly and the problem supposedly fixed, logged back on and looking at $300 to $600 per month premiums, uummmmm, no income, that's not right.  Called back, they fixed that problem now the plans are $60 to $200 per month........  What part of no income don't they understand?  
She needs a partial knee replacement and the Doctor we saw two days ago doesn't do Obama care (but does do Medicaid).  
The COBRA plan is outrageous, the ACA plans are much, much better.  More phone calls tomorrow......


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 6, 2015)

First day of school tomorrow.  Why the hell do the schools want to start on a Friday?  

The little one will be taking the bus starting Monday.  She's been asking to since last year.  I don't understand the appeal; I remember the bus being much less comfortable than someone's car.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 6, 2015)

OK... It looks like I may have the old laptop on the road to recovery. MBR was lunched so I had to format the whole thing for windows on a non windows machine that doesn't automatically ignore hidden partitions.
The renewed interest is due to the wife surrendering her book keeper position at Doc's and wanting her laptop back.

Long process. For some reason, my old laptop doesn't want to boot to a DVD but another, nearly identical machine I had at the bar for karaoke does OK. I swapped hard drives and my laptop booted from the other hard drive, so I'm installing windows 7 on the karaoke machine and will swap the drives back and deal with a few drivers as soon as I get it up on wifi.
At this point, it is at 60% "expanding windows files", so it looks like this will work.

71% woopee!


----------



## Sherry (Aug 6, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> First day of school tomorrow.  Why the hell do the schools want to start on a Friday?
> 
> The little one will be taking the bus starting Monday.  She's been asking to since last year.  I don't understand the appeal; I remember the bus being much less comfortable than someone's car.



From a teacher's perspective, it's great to start on a Friday. We would go through all of the procedures and rules, and just spend the day getting to know each other. Then the kids would take all their paperwork home and come back fresh and ready to start "working" on Monday.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 6, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Soup and an avacado for us. I know. Boring. But it fills the stomach.
> ...


How...Bohemian of you!
Or maybe you should do some dishes?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 6, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> First day of school tomorrow.  Why the hell do the schools want to start on a Friday?
> 
> The little one will be taking the bus starting Monday.  She's been asking to since last year.  I don't understand the appeal; I remember the bus being much less comfortable than someone's car.


And lots more dangerous.  Lots of bullying on the bus, and if there are attendants, they are so crippled by rules that there is precious little they can actually do to help the kids being picked on.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 6, 2015)

Windows installed. Now I'm trying to get ethernet drivers installed.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 6, 2015)

Wired ethernet should work buy that package didn't include WiFi 
grabbing that now


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 7, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I don't care about my tea getting cold, I keep drinking it.  I've always been someone who drinks a little at a time.  So I like a big cup of tea, I just plop it on my desk and have it ready whenever I want a sip while I'm on the computer.  A soup bowl makes a perfectly good tea mug.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 7, 2015)

So, the drive boots lap top 2 and the drive from lap top 2 boots laptop 1 but the drive from laptop 1 with a fresh install of Win 7 will not boot laptop 1. I'm at wit's end.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 7, 2015)

It's Friday yeah!!!!!


----------



## 007 (Aug 7, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Windows installed. Now I'm trying to get ethernet drivers installed.


I did the W10 upgrade on my ASUS desktop PC yesterday and I love it. It went off without a hitch. Lots of great new features. I think W10 is destined to be their best OS yet. I had the tech preview of W10 on my laptop but took it off because most of my fn keys were dead, and my pointer would disappear every time it slept, and I'd have to physically hold in the power key to power down to get it back, that was the only way. Got sick of that real fast.

And you work some hellacious hours there, brother. You're a different kinda man than I am. I never figured chasing money was worth spending the majority of my life on. You grow old and have a lot of money, but you've worked your life away. I just figure a guy has to slow down and smell the roses, enjoy life, it ain't all about work and money.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 7, 2015)

007 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Windows installed. Now I'm trying to get ethernet drivers installed.
> ...



I would agree except in Ernie's case I think Docs is truly a labor of love.  At least that's the vibes I get through his posts.  I know a number of people who just are not ready to fully retire yet, but they are all in jobs they love.

I did the Windows 10 upgrade on my laptop too, but so far am not all that convinced it is better.  What happened to the Computer access where you can see your disk usage and all the features?  And I can't seem to find a control panel.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 7, 2015)

007 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Windows installed. Now I'm trying to get ethernet drivers installed.
> ...


It ain't all work. I played poker for 6 hours Wednesday. The work involves some maintenance, opening up, closing.... If I'm there 12 hours, I'm actually working 3 and sitting 9. Even Tuesdays when I'm the bouncer, I mostly sit at the bar drinking coffee. I restock the beer coolers and maybe go in the office for a fresh bottle of hooch.
The work begins at closing time. Every table gets cleaned, pool tables are brushed, chairs inverted on the tables, bar scrubbed, stools up, floors swept and mopped, garbage cans (6) emptied and scrubbed, mats behind the bar picked up, taken outside and scrubbed and the last stragglers are convinced to call it a night.
By that time, the bartender has all her stuff done and perishables put away and is ready to count out her drawer. If the till is over $1.25, I want to know why. If it's under 2 bucks, I shrug my shoulders. The cash gets put away or bagged for deposit and the lights I can't control from the bar turned off, POS system shut down, music shut down, AC set to 78.
When all of us are ready, staff goes to the door and I shut off everything but the outside lights. Staff leaves while I watch. Once my bartender is in her car, the outside lights are shut off and the alarm armed. I'm out of there!
Depending on how busy it is at closing time, it can take 1 1/2 to 3 1/2 hours to close.
But remember, it IS a bar. Occasionally, the party goes on for staff only after closing.
Let's just say, the house is due east of the bar and I have been blinded by the sun on my way home.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 7, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


So, how do I go about this W10 upgrade? I use Windows so little that I've yet to see an option


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 7, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


It comes with one of the updates, a small Windows icon shows up on the bottom right of the taskbar, you click on that to reserve you download.

Right now I'm waiting for the Lenovo to get the ready message then I'll try it on that.  Not holding out much hope that I'm gonna like it especially if it's still anything like Win 8.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 7, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> OK... It looks like I may have the old laptop on the road to recovery. MBR was lunched so I had to format the whole thing for windows on a non windows machine that doesn't automatically ignore hidden partitions.
> The renewed interest is due to the wife surrendering her book keeper position at Doc's and wanting her laptop back.
> 
> Long process. For some reason, my old laptop doesn't want to boot to a DVD but another, nearly identical machine I had at the bar for karaoke does OK. I swapped hard drives and my laptop booted from the other hard drive, so I'm installing windows 7 on the karaoke machine and will swap the drives back and deal with a few drivers as soon as I get it up on wifi.
> ...


You usually have to hit F2 or F12 (during bootup) to open the boot sequencer, then use the arrow keys to highlight the CD/DVD then hit enter.  
(it's different with Windows 8.)


----------



## 007 (Aug 7, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Well that ain't too bad. I kinda pictured you laboring away most of the time.

I bartended a lot in my younger years and in some darn busy places. It's WORK when they're three deep at the bar, but the tips can make up for that. I know how much work there is to clean up and restock after a busy night too, and there's been nights when the after bar time cleanup party for staff went on 'til it was dawn. Good times actually. I made more in three nights than a lot of my friends did working full time with over time.


----------



## 007 (Aug 7, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Probably took me an hour from start to finish, but when it restarted for the last time everything worked perfect. I like 10. I like the way it looks and the new features. Like getting a new computer kinda.


----------



## 007 (Aug 7, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Where is Control Panel - Windows Help


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 7, 2015)

007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


I absolutely despise the Win 8 interface and I don't like what I see with Win 10.  I'll try it on the Lenovo (3 in 1) but most likely I'll keep Win 7 till I can't us it any longer then I'll start Hackentoshing, that will be the end of my relationship with Microsoft.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 7, 2015)

I too will keep using widows 7 until it becomes unusable.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 7, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I think you had to reserve a Windows 10 update back when but if you have Windows 7 or 8 or 8.1, you should see a little four pane window in the lower right corner of your screen.  Click on that and it should give you the option to upgrade.  You reserve it and Microsoft then adds a new window with the button to upgrade at some point.  I received that button with my laptop--have not yet received it with my PC.  If you are running a windows version earlier than Windows 7, I don't believe there is an option for a free upgrade to Windows 10.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 7, 2015)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Yeah I know where it is on Windows 7 and 8.1.  I haven't been able to locate it on Windows 10 though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 7, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



It took me awhile, but I made my peace with Windows 8, figured out how to configure the interface to make it really user friendly for me, and enjoy it now--find myself resenting Windows 7 on the laptop that doesn't offer the same features.

I'm not convinced yet that I'll like Windows 10 as well as Windows 8.1.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 7, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > OK... It looks like I may have the old laptop on the road to recovery. MBR was lunched so I had to format the whole thing for windows on a non windows machine that doesn't automatically ignore hidden partitions.
> ...


I've been trough all that. This is a 5 year old laptop with no secure boot (another story)
Boot order is correct and if I go to the boot menu and choose either hard drive or CD, I get a message that it can't find a network boot image and asks for a bootable disk.

Same crap, different day.

I'm going to try cloning the drive from Laptop 2 onto the drive from LT 1.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 7, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Everyone has their preferences and I'll never begrudge them that, some love Win 7 and hate Win 8 like me, some like Win 8 better like you, some will hate Win 7 and Win 8 but love Win 10, some are pure Linux and Apple fans.  Maybe I'm just being stubbornly resistant but I don't care.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 7, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



No one loves Windows 8, they just learn to accept it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 7, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Well, I have apparently accepted it sufficiently that I wouldn't trade it for Windows 7 and I am not at all sure I want to give it up for Windows 10.  I really am enjoying Windows 8.1


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 7, 2015)

I have windows 7 and like it fine.  I have not heard good things about windows 8 so I think I'll stay where I am a while.  

p.s.  Going to Sherry's this weekend so you folks be good.  Foxy...this is a little instrumental I did for Sherry several months ago.  Nothing major....just threw in a some  jazzbo chords and had some fun. 

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 7, 2015)

I like my windows 7. I hate new gadgetry. HATE it.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 7, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I've barely used Win 8.  The little I've dealt with it I haven't liked it, but maybe if I used it regularly I'd learn to be OK with it.  I don't like the concept behind it, though; an OS built to be used with a touch screen tablet or phone as well as a PC.  It seems lazy and misguided.  Just make separate OS's!  I don't use a tablet or a phone, I don't own a tablet or a phone with an OS.  I use PC's.  I want an OS built for a PC.  

I haven't seen Win 10 yet, but I probably will soonish.  My employer is not a big PC person and she despises Win 8.  It has caused her nothing but headaches and she's ill prepared for dealing with the ways it has changed from previous Windows versions.  I don't know if she remembered that the update is available (she doesn't actually use her laptop that much) but she was very much wanting to upgrade to 10 ASAP.

I'm still using Vista on both of my machines.  I probably won't get a later Windows version until I buy a new PC, and that will only happen when either one of the current ones breaks down or a game comes out that I really need a better system to run and I want to play it.  

If you are happy with Win 8 Foxy, don't upgrade!  Use what you are comfortable with.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 7, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Oh I generally don't do anything I don't really want to do.    But truly Windows 8 took me many months to settle in and learn to appreciate what it offered.  I hated it with a passion at first, but with use, learned to like it.  Now I prefer it to XP, Vista, Win 7, and so far Win 10 on our other computers.  But like Ringel said, each to their own.  We all don't like the same flavor of ice cream either.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 7, 2015)

By the way folks, preliminary lab tests are in on the procedure done Tuesday - no malignancy or other uglies have shown up so far.  Now I'm waiting to hear from the general surgery group to see when they are going to remove the cyst and I'll be done with this for once and for all.  Thanks for all those prayers and good vibes though.  I'm feeling really positive about it all now.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 7, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> By the way folks, preliminary lab tests are in on the procedure done Tuesday - no malignancy or other uglies have shown up so far.  Now I'm waiting to hear from the general surgery group to see when they are going to remove the cyst and I'll be done with this for once and for all.  Thanks for all those prayers and good vibes though.  I'm feeling really positive about it all now.




That is absolutely GREAT!!!!!!!!!!

Woohoo!!!!!!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 7, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> By the way folks, preliminary lab tests are in on the procedure done Tuesday - no malignancy or other uglies have shown up so far.  Now I'm waiting to hear from the general surgery group to see when they are going to remove the cyst and I'll be done with this for once and for all.  Thanks for all those prayers and good vibes though.  I'm feeling really positive about it all now.


Basically the wifes' doc is of the get rid of it now school so that it doesn't come back to haunt you later down the road.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 7, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I'm keeping my eyes open on PC laptops that will run Macs' OS X.  Currently many HPs, Lenovos and some Dells will run OS X, with some the problem lies with WiFi card compatibility and Apples' OS X, but that is an easy fix to replace or use a dongle.  The reasoning?  An "Apple" PC for half the price of a Macbook.  
Besides, almost every PC application written will now work on an Apple without having to buy (or download) an application specifically written for Apple.  Not to mention OS X looks like a Linux interface so I'm already familiar with it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 7, 2015)

Okay, checked with some well recommended Orthopods who do partial knee replacements and figured out which insurance (available to us) they take so we've signed her up for one that is very good but also not too expensive.    It'll take effect Sept 1 and she'll have to get a referral first before seeing the Ortho surgeon.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 7, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, checked with some well recommended Orthopods who do partial knee replacements and figured out which insurance (available to us) they take so we've signed her up for one that is very good but also not too expensive.    It'll take effect Sept 1 and she'll have to get a referral first before seeing the Ortho surgeon.



Yes I did too re my shoulder, and my primary care doc wouldn't see me any earlier than Sept 21 and wouldn't refer me without seeing me.  So the remedy was to go to urgent care where I received an immediate referral.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 7, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I just recently was reading an article about some sort of cyber security guy who said that OS X is ridiculously easy to hack/write malware for.  With Macs getting more popular in recent years, a few more people have targeted them with malicious software.  Still nothing compared to PCs, I gather, but I've always wondered how much of the security of Macs comes from not having to fight off many threats.

Why go with OS X rather than just a Linux OS?


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 7, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


As I stated, OS X will run almost every application written for Windows now, I like my games which is the only reason I never went full Linux and never went Apple because I think they're very overpriced.  Now that Macs run on Intel processors........ 
Avast and other AVs have security for Macs also so the security risks are better than using Windows because of what you already stated, most malware is written for Windows.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 7, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Apparently, I have to verify something with Microsoft first before I can upgrade.
They texted me a code that I will try using.
Right now I'm in linux, about to clone the LT2 hard drive and image it on LT1


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 7, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


They say it's not to late. I suppose I will go to the end of the line, but WTH. As often as I actually use windows, the upgrade may expire before I get to it.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 7, 2015)

Windows = Computer geeks in glass houses with rocks.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 7, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


I think you have a year.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 7, 2015)

Well, boot partition cloned and the data partition (250 gig) should take nearly 2 hours to zip up the 130 gigs used. There's a 11 gig partition that I assume is for restore that will come after that.
Before I write the images back to the other drive, I have to make 3 partitions of the right size, Gonna be a long night


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 7, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I may actually need windblows in slightly under the limit.

Helpful hint: if you use a mouse on your laptop like I do, don't leave a pack of cigarettes on the touch pad. The cursor has epileptic seizures.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 7, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I've got a piece of cardboard taped over the pad on the laptop here.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 7, 2015)

NEW ORLEANS (WVUE) - 
A man driving a stolen pickup truck jumped off the Causeway Bridge Thursday night, prompting a massive search in Lake Pontchartrain, according to the United States Coast Guard.

The incident happened around 10:30 p.m. Thursday near the middle of the nearly 24-mile long bridge. Officials said that a man, identified as 28-year-old Darryl Clinton Davis Jr. of Foley, Ala., exited a reportedly stolen vehicle and jumped into the lake from the southbound span.

Bridge general manager Carlton Dufrechou said that the man saw an officer's flashing lights near a detour and turned around. As a patrol car followed the vehicle, officials said he exited the pickup and jumped into the lake.

The missing person has been described as a white male in his late twenties or early thirties, the Coast Guard said. He was driving a Ford F-150 Lariat.

Causeway Police and the St. Tammany Parish Sheriff’s Office are assisting the Coast Guard in the search. Coast Guard officials have boats and helicopters deployed in the search for the missing man.

Anyone with information on his whereabouts is encouraged to contact USCG Sector New Orleans at 504-365-2533.


We knew him as Clint. He was a fairly regular patron at Doc's, but has been acting quite strange for a few weeks.
The truck he was in was stolen from a bar about 1/4 mile from my place.

I payed off his $10 tab this afternoon.

Bye, Clint. I told you that meth was going to kill you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 8, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ernie,
Foxfyre,
WQ's mom Dorothy and Aunt Bev,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Spoonman, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.





P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## 007 (Aug 8, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


It's in the same place in W8.1 as it is in W10. If you watch the video it'll show you how to find the control panel.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 8, 2015)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I'll try again--I saw the 'control panel' on the menu but it just didn't seem to have the same functionality of the old control panel icon.  And I still haven't found the 'my computer' icon on Windows 10 or all the functionality on that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 8, 2015)

Oh and good morning everybody.  Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 8, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> By the way folks, preliminary lab tests are in on the procedure done Tuesday - no malignancy or other uglies have shown up so far.  Now I'm waiting to hear from the general surgery group to see when they are going to remove the cyst and I'll be done with this for once and for all.  Thanks for all those prayers and good vibes though.  I'm feeling really positive about it all now.


Still crossing my hooks for you, Foxy.  Things seem to be looking good for you, though!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 8, 2015)

Another gold star day here.  Warm and sunny, almost too warm but I got a lot of stuff done.  Still so much to do, but I hope to get a lot of it done before the snow flies.
Trying to finish this batch of provolone and get a nap before work tonight. 
Finally, for anyone interested in aviation, check this out!  Yep, that B747 is bouncing like a basketball:
747 parked at Taiwan Taoyuan International Airport during Typhoon Soudelor - GIF on Imgur


----------



## Gracie (Aug 8, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> By the way folks, preliminary lab tests are in on the procedure done Tuesday - no malignancy or other uglies have shown up so far.  Now I'm waiting to hear from the general surgery group to see when they are going to remove the cyst and I'll be done with this for once and for all.  Thanks for all those prayers and good vibes though.  I'm feeling really positive about it all now.


Fatty clump  of something or other. Tolja!  (Positive thinking....it works.  )

Anyway...YAY!!!!


----------



## Noomi (Aug 8, 2015)

Hello everyone, just checking in to give an update on all things Noomi.

Counseling is going well. I have a two week break because they are moving into a new building. I have taken the step of writing out a police statement in regards to an assault I experienced several years ago. The police will investigate and see if rape charges can be laid. It felt like a weight off my shoulders to just write it all down. Either way, his name goes down in the books and he will always be on record, so I have gained back some power either way.

Karate is good, preparing for the next tournament which is the States. I tend to do well in this one so lets see if my hard work pays off. 

Its my mums birthday today and she's outside fixing up the house. Its something she wanted to do, so I guess whatever makes her happy!

I hope everyone here is doing well, sorry I don't come by more often. I have a lot on at the moment, but hopefully I will start to come by more often.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 9, 2015)

So happy to hear from you Noomi  and happy your life seems to be on an upturn.  Where in the states? And we hope you can stop by more often but always first things first

My PC is doing interminable updates so I won't post the vigil list tonight but wish all a good night and sweet dreams or  a good day.  I really do love you guys.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 9, 2015)

I think about Kooshdaka a lot. I wonder how she is doing. But it is good to see you Noomi!


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 9, 2015)

If I carried a hand gun with me at all times, I fear a similar story might be about me one of these days:


An elderly Florida lady did her shopping and, upon returning to her car, found four males in the act of leaving with her vehicle.

She dropped her shopping bags and drew her handgun, proceeding to scream at the top of her lungs, “I have a gun, and I know how to use it! Get out of the car!”. The four men didn't wait for a second threat. They got out and ran like mad.


The lady, somewhat shaken, then proceeded to load her shopping bags into the back of the car and got into the driver’s seat. She was so shaken that she could not get her key into the ignition. 

She tried and tried, and then she realized why. It was for the same reason she had wondered why there was a football, a Frisbee and two 12-packs of beer in the front seat. A few minutes later, she found her own car parked four or five spaces farther down.

She loaded her bags into the car and drove to the police station to report her mistake.

The sergeant to whom she told the story couldn't stop laughing. He pointed to the other end of the counter, where four pale men were reporting a car jacking by a mad, elderly woman described as white, less than five feet tall, glasses, curly white hair, and carrying a large handgun.

No charges were filed.

The moral of the story? 

If you’re going to have a senior moment… make it memorable.​


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 9, 2015)

Noomi said:


> Hello everyone, just checking in to give an update on all things Noomi.
> 
> Counseling is going well. I have a two week break because they are moving into a new building. I have taken the step of writing out a police statement in regards to an assault I experienced several years ago. The police will investigate and see if rape charges can be laid. It felt like a weight off my shoulders to just write it all down. Either way, his name goes down in the books and he will always be on record, so I have gained back some power either way.
> 
> ...


Noomi, don't you worry about us here.  You take care of yourself and what you need to take care of.  I do suggest that visiting the geezers here in the CS might help bolster you and encourage you in you endeavors, though. Keep up the good work, young lady!!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 9, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I think about Kooshdaka a lot. I wonder how she is doing. But it is good to see you Noomi!


Kooshdaka is local here in Anchoragua.  She's very into animal welfare and I miss her, too.  I suppose she got tired of the BS in other venues, though.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 9, 2015)

Working on getting the roof back on the porch I redecked earlier in the season.  Neighbor wanders over and asks if I noticed the tree beside the house has split and half is on my roof.  No, I had not noticed that...


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 9, 2015)

They found Clint's body in Lake Pontchartrain this morning.
RIP Clint


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 10, 2015)

Today is the first day the little one is taking the bus to school.  Her mom got a new job and can't drive her to school any more.  Of course, the bus driver had a problem and didn't show up until we'd been outside for a long time waiting, and she was doing a middle/high school route.  She had the little one sit in the front and said she'd take her to her school, but so far I am very unimpressed with the preparation of the busing.  We've gotten very vague time windows for pick up and drop off.  Now I'm worried about the little one getting on the bus and getting home OK once school is over, as she never has done that before.  I tend toward the cynical and pessimistic so I expect to be on edge all day waiting for her to arrive at home.

Hopefully everything will smooth out by the time this first week of school is over.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 10, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> If I carried a hand gun with me at all times, I fear a similar story might be about me one of these days:
> 
> 
> An elderly Florida lady did her shopping and, upon returning to her car, found four males in the act of leaving with her vehicle.
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 10, 2015)

Working on waking up.....  feels like a ten pot day....... probably allergies as we had storms last night.
I have to clean the pool out of course thought there's not as much debris as the last time, not even close.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 10, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> They found Clint's body in Lake Pontchartrain this morning.
> RIP Clint



So sad.  But I guess its better to know for sure than the agony of worrying and wondering.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 10, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Working on getting the roof back on the porch I redecked earlier in the season.  Neighbor wanders over and asks if I noticed the tree beside the house has split and half is on my roof.  No, I had not noticed that...



Hombre did a lot of property and casualty work as a career general adjuster and noted a LOT of damage from trees encroaching on roofs and if the damage occurs over a period of time, it usually is not covered by insurance.  Later in our own business, among other things doing property and safety inspections, one thing we looked for were those trees limbs encroaching on roofs and always recommended they be cut back.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 10, 2015)

Good morning and Merry Monday everybody.  Beautiful day here--flash flood watches and warnings all around us last night but we didn't get any rain here in the city I don't believe.  Maybe today.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 10, 2015)

I have one tree left close to the house. So far, the only problem is the annual avalanche of acorns on the deck. I want to get rid of it, but mama thinks it offers some shade on the deck. It really doesn't, but.... meh, maybe I'll get rid of both.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 10, 2015)

Morning !
I hope you all had a good weekend.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 10, 2015)

Our worst problem right now is an ecological disaster--the EPA accidentally released 3 million gallons of waste water, contaminated with heavy metals, into the Animas River in Colorado.  The water turned into a yucky orange and there is no way to stop it--it entered the San Juan River in New Mexico which in turn empties into the Colorado River at Lake Powell--it will reach Lake Powell by Wednesday--that is an enormous area and a lot of critical water supply serving a lot of people including Albuquerque.  Makes you want to cry.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 10, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> I have one tree left close to the house. So far, the only problem is the annual avalanche of acorns on the deck. I want to get rid of it, but mama thinks it offers some shade on the deck. It really doesn't, but.... meh, maybe I'll get rid of both.



When we lived in Pittsburg Ks, our second story bedroom overlooked the fiberglass cover for the carport just below us.  And there was an enormous black walnut tree beside the patio.  A gray squirrel who lived in that tree thoroughly delighted in pelting that fiberglass with black walnuts--and each one sounded like a rifle shot.  That is the one and only time I have been sorely tempted to get the 22 and dispatch a squirrel.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 10, 2015)

Not likely to rain here today, but we're looking at about the same highs as yesterday when it topped out at 96. A good shot at rain Wednesday and again Friday and for several days after that.
Highs near 90 for the next 10 days at least.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 10, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Our worst problem right now is an ecological disaster--the EPA accidentally released 3 million gallons of waste water, contaminated with heavy metals, into the Animas River in Colorado.  The water turned into a yucky orange and there is no way to stop it--it entered the San Juan River in New Mexico which in turn empties into the Colorado River at Lake Powell--it will reach Lake Powell by Wednesday--that is an enormous area and a lot of critical water supply serving a lot of people including Albuquerque.  Makes you want to cry.


Ironic that the EPA created this mess.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 10, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> I have one tree left close to the house. So far, the only problem is the annual avalanche of acorns on the deck. I want to get rid of it, but mama thinks it offers some shade on the deck. It really doesn't, but.... meh, maybe I'll get rid of both.


One place we lived in Virginia backed up to a huge country park, the back of the townhouse was all ground level deck with oak trees everywhere, yup raining acorns is an apt description.  What made it interesting is the neighbor had metal deck chairs...........


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 10, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I have one tree left close to the house. So far, the only problem is the annual avalanche of acorns on the deck. I want to get rid of it, but mama thinks it offers some shade on the deck. It really doesn't, but.... meh, maybe I'll get rid of both.
> ...


I like to walk around on the deck late at night and finding slippers in the dark bedroom is too much bother. Walking on acorns is downright uncomfortable. We can hear them hit the deck too. The tree is maybe 12 feet from my pillow.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 10, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Working on getting the roof back on the porch I redecked earlier in the season.  Neighbor wanders over and asks if I noticed the tree beside the house has split and half is on my roof.  No, I had not noticed that...
> ...



It is covered minus a $500 deductible.  The whole tree will be taken down before it is all done.  I was told to keep track of my labor, I assume as a credit against the deductible.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 10, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Yes because the damage was due to a tree splitting and falling on the roof, that would definitely be a covered peril by most homeowners policies.  But had it occurred over a period of time and you did not take any action to prevent or minimalize the damage, coverage might be more problematic.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 10, 2015)

Uuummmm, the wife just had a positive phone interview.......  and is scheduled for a second one........ with the company President......
Las Vegas, NV.......  Uummmmm........  Close to $100K per year.......


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 10, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Today is the first day the little one is taking the bus to school.  Her mom got a new job and can't drive her to school any more.  Of course, the bus driver had a problem and didn't show up until we'd been outside for a long time waiting, and she was doing a middle/high school route.  She had the little one sit in the front and said she'd take her to her school, but so far I am very unimpressed with the preparation of the busing.  We've gotten very vague time windows for pick up and drop off.  Now I'm worried about the little one getting on the bus and getting home OK once school is over, as she never has done that before.  I tend toward the cynical and pessimistic so I expect to be on edge all day waiting for her to arrive at home.
> 
> Hopefully everything will smooth out by the time this first week of school is over.


Initial response from parents (and caretakers) all over.  The little one will adapt and amaze you, I am confident.  When my daughter started grade school here, the school was less than a quarter mile from our house.  They insisted she ride the bus because she would have to cross an exit from a major feeder highway.  I taught her how to cross the street properly and she never had to stand in the cold, waiting for the bus again.  But I did enjoy walking her to the bus stop as long as that lasted.  I would worry far more about the kind of bullying that goes on in the bus and the inability/unwillingness of the driver to intervene.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 10, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Working on getting the roof back on the porch I redecked earlier in the season.  Neighbor wanders over and asks if I noticed the tree beside the house has split and half is on my roof.  No, I had not noticed that...
> ...


Birch trees tend to bend, stoop, and break.  The partner and a buddy have been clearing up a lot of those leaners around the cabin this summer.  All we'd need would be a good snow, or even worse, one of those ice storms, to bring those down on the house.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 10, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Uuummmm, the wife just had a positive phone interview.......  and is scheduled for a second one........ with the company President......
> Las Vegas, NV.......  Uummmmm........  Close to $100K per year.......


I'm not a fan of Las Vegas.  My parents lived up in Carson City, and I still have family there and around Reno.  But for that kind of money, hell...I'd move there.  OK, maybe not.  LV is pretty hot, not even as humid as El Paso...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 10, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Our worst problem right now is an ecological disaster--the EPA accidentally released 3 million gallons of waste water, contaminated with heavy metals, into the Animas River in Colorado.  The water turned into a yucky orange and there is no way to stop it--it entered the San Juan River in New Mexico which in turn empties into the Colorado River at Lake Powell--it will reach Lake Powell by Wednesday--that is an enormous area and a lot of critical water supply serving a lot of people including Albuquerque.  Makes you want to cry.


I've been watching that, Foxy, and wondering whether it would affect your part of the world.  Dayum!  That's some nasty shit.  Makes me rethink my stand on the mining wars up this way.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 10, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Our worst problem right now is an ecological disaster--the EPA accidentally released 3 million gallons of waste water, contaminated with heavy metals, into the Animas River in Colorado.  The water turned into a yucky orange and there is no way to stop it--it entered the San Juan River in New Mexico which in turn empties into the Colorado River at Lake Powell--it will reach Lake Powell by Wednesday--that is an enormous area and a lot of critical water supply serving a lot of people including Albuquerque.  Makes you want to cry.
> ...


Maybe the should fine themselves?


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 10, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Uuummmm, the wife just had a positive phone interview.......  and is scheduled for a second one........ with the company President......
> Las Vegas, NV.......  Uummmmm........  Close to $100K per year.......



So, if that is appealing to you, I will keep my fingers and toes etc. crossed.

I would guess the only way to really enjoy Vegas for the long haul though is to find activities and events to enjoy that did not involved the casinos.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 10, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Well we can't really get into that without dragging politics into the Coffee Shop.  But I would guess that had a private entity created the mess, fines would be involved.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 10, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Uuummmm, the wife just had a positive phone interview.......  and is scheduled for a second one........ with the company President......
> ...


Yeah, average high is in July, 106.  The lack of humidity doesn't bother us in fact we prefer it dry now though the average high monthly rainfall is 0.55 inches.  It's about 1700 feet lower in elevation than El Paso and has a slightly smaller population base (city to city, not including the metro area). 
Heck there's still no guarantee she'll get the job and she's already had two other phone interviews, one in Austin and one in San Antonio, Texas hill country, closer to the coast and obviously more humid/wetter.  Those two areas do have one of the things she misses, trees...... and rivers with actual water in them.......


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 10, 2015)

Just catching up. 
I've been monitoring all the wildfires and the damage done.  Tragic.  A lot of that damage could have been avoided if Nature were permitted to take its course under "supervision".  As it is, we do everything we can to prevent fires and the consequences are, when the fecal matter hits the rotary oscillator...well, it's pretty tragic.
It's about a week away from State Fair and the rains have started.  Typical here in Alaska.  The temps are still pretty high, but rain gear becomes de rigor.
I confess, I'm feeling a little down because I will not see my daughter/son/granddaughters before they depart for Okinawa.  Yep, Okinawa!!  I had hoped they would be assigned to Ft Lewis in WA state and I would be able to move South and at least see my granddaughters grow up for a few years.  Good jobs for me in that area, too.  Alas!  Now, they won't even have a couple of weeks to come here before they go.  I've been looking at prices for airfares there (Okinawa) and they run $1500 and up.  So, it may be years before I see them again, and the girls will be all grown up.  Jim Croce's "Cat's in the Cradle" is running constantly through my mind.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 10, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Uuummmm, the wife just had a positive phone interview.......  and is scheduled for a second one........ with the company President......
> ...


Neither one of us are gamblers, maybe once in a while, take a certain (small) amount and have some fun but no.  Heck we rarely buy lotto tickets, she want's to buy them when the stakes are high (and the odds are truly astronomical), I pick em up when the pot is low and the odds are definitely better.  Of course that means we might, maybe, possibly spend $4 in a month or two.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 10, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Just catching up.
> I've been monitoring all the wildfires and the damage done.  Tragic.  A lot of that damage could have been avoided if Nature were permitted to take its course under "supervision".  As it is, we do everything we can to prevent fires and the consequences are, when the fecal matter hits the rotary oscillator...well, it's pretty tragic.
> It's about a week away from State Fair and the rains have started.  Typical here in Alaska.  The temps are still pretty high, but rain gear becomes de rigor.
> I confess, I'm feeling a little down because I will not see my daughter/son/granddaughters before they depart for Okinawa.  Yep, Okinawa!!  I had hoped they would be assigned to Ft Lewis in WA state and I would be able to move South and at least see my granddaughters grow up for a few years.  Good jobs for me in that area, too.  Alas!  Now, they won't even have a couple of weeks to come here before they go.  I've been looking at prices for airfares there (Okinawa) and they run $1500 and up.  So, it may be years before I see them again, and the girls will be all grown up.  Jim Croce's "Cat's in the Cradle" is running constantly through my mind.


Camp Humphreys The Republic Of Korea jobs at URS


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 10, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I'm not that familiar with other places in Texas.  I've spent time in El Paso and have a sister who lives in Austin.  The daughter lived in the area around Ft Hood and I spent a couple of days visiting there.  I like the farming country around there, lots of livestock.  If I had to live someplace other than Alaska, Lake Roberts or Silver City, NM, or somewhere in northern NV would be first choice.  Fortunately, I still have my place in Willow, AK.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 10, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Just catching up.
> ...


I'm definitely going to follow up on that!!  Where did you find the info?


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 10, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Just catching up.
> I've been monitoring all the wildfires and the damage done.  Tragic.  A lot of that damage could have been avoided if Nature were permitted to take its course under "supervision".  As it is, we do everything we can to prevent fires and the consequences are, when the fecal matter hits the rotary oscillator...well, it's pretty tragic.
> It's about a week away from State Fair and the rains have started.  Typical here in Alaska.  The temps are still pretty high, but rain gear becomes de rigor.
> I confess, I'm feeling a little down because I will not see my daughter/son/granddaughters before they depart for Okinawa.  Yep, Okinawa!!  I had hoped they would be assigned to Ft Lewis in WA state and I would be able to move South and at least see my granddaughters grow up for a few years.  Good jobs for me in that area, too.  Alas!  Now, they won't even have a couple of weeks to come here before they go.  I've been looking at prices for airfares there (Okinawa) and they run $1500 and up.  So, it may be years before I see them again, and the girls will be all grown up.  Jim Croce's "Cat's in the Cradle" is running constantly through my mind.



That's rough GW.  I see my granddaughter and my kids maybe a couple of times a year but at least I have that.  It would be hard knowing it would be years between visits.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 10, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Just catching up.
> ...


Ringel may have provided a solution.  Not ideal, but such would work.  Not to mention, my Korean friends would welcome the opportunity to show me their country.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 10, 2015)

I just watched a show "Interstellar" where the father embarked on a journey that would save the human race.  The most poignant scene in the whole movie for me was where he returned in time to greet his very elderly, dying daughter.  I confess, I cried.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 10, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I think if I was moving to the LV area, I would look at Henderson--four lanes between there and Vegas, and properties around Lake Mead.  But even there is some of the nation's bleakest and most unattractive terrain.  Probably nobody learns to love the area, but if you find good people to do things with, any place is usually okay.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 10, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Hmmm.  Well I've adjusted to UK time, Israeli time, and Australian time.  Working Korea into that wouldn't be too hard.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 10, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I'll have to give up my goats.  Oh, well...goats vs. granddaughters?  There's really no choice.  Goats make good meatloaf...


----------



## 007 (Aug 10, 2015)

Well, I've joined the increasing ranks of those who have canceled their cable TV. Just got tired of paying for tons of channels I never watch, so I jumped my internet up to the ultimate package, 70-100M download speed and 1,000G of data, and then signed up for Netfilx. I think between that, Vudu, youtube and any of the other streaming opportunities, I'll watch what I want, when I want. If I miss a football game, I really don't care. 

I do like this though...


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 10, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Googled aircraft mechanic jobs, Korea


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 10, 2015)

007 said:


> Well, I've joined the increasing ranks of those who have canceled their cable TV. Just got tired of paying for tons of channels I never watch, so I jumped my internet up to the ultimate package, 70-100M download speed and 1,000G of data, and then signed up for Netfilx. I think between that, Vudu, youtube and any of the other streaming opportunities, I'll watch what I want, when I want. If I miss a football game, I really don't care.
> 
> I do like this though...


We have 2 Rokus, tons of options.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 10, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I didn't even think of Korea, I was looking at Japan.  Thanks bunches, though.  Korea-Japan is kinda like Alaska-California.  I'm pretty sure I could handle the commute on holidays.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 10, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Both countries are beautiful, years ago when we visited my brother in Seoul it was like old home week for me, the language was different but the buildings, and people mostly looked the same as what I grew up with.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 10, 2015)

Well that's twice now I went in the pool with my ears on........


----------



## Sherry (Aug 10, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Well that's twice now I went in the pool with my ears on........



You have removable ears??


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Well that's twice now I went in the pool with my ears on........
> ...


Yup.........


----------



## Sherry (Aug 10, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


They're pretty hardy and durable.  The first time I was in the pool for about 20 minutes, laps, floating around, underwater swimming from one end to the other and discovered they were still in my ears when I got out.  This time I dove in and realized they were still there when I surfaced.  Both times I dried em off, opened the battery, ran a tissue in the batter chamber and let them dry for a couple of hours, no problems.  They have a three year warranty and will be replaced for free and I can get new ones every five years through the VA, if I need new ones between the 3 and 5 year period the VA will waive the time frame but only if I wear them and haven't needed replacing them multiple time due to loss or abuse.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 10, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> I'll have to give up my goats.  Oh, well...goats vs. granddaughters?  There's really no choice.  Goats make good meatloaf...



Granddaughters might make good meatloaf too?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 10, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I'll have to give up my goats.  Oh, well...goats vs. granddaughters?  There's really no choice.  Goats make good meatloaf...
> ...


To some, perhaps...


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 10, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Well that's twice now I went in the pool with my ears on........
> ...



Hombre recently got his and calls them earrings.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 10, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I can go out an pick up a nice Chianti.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 10, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Cool.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 10, 2015)

GallantWarrior, do you hafta stay in Alaska? Or is it because you just love it there? You will see your Granddaughters again probably sooner than you think. At least, I hope so.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 10, 2015)

Gracie said:


> GallantWarrior, do you hafta stay in Alaska? Or is it because you just love it there? You will see your Granddaughters again probably sooner than you think. At least, I hope so.


I suppose I can move from Alaska.  I had already started preparing to move to Washington state.  Just....Japan is so so far away.  Ringel's link to a contractor in Korea is very intriguing, though.  Long ago, far away, I worked as a translator/liaison officer in a consulate in Germany.  My German was first rate, my Russian was passible.  But I am much older now and Korean is a difficult language for westerners to master.  I am still very interested in that job link.
I think changing one's environment so significantly at my age is...stressful.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 10, 2015)

Meh. Maybe stressful at first but you are a tough cookie. No harm in checking out that contractor, though. And just think about the adventure!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 10, 2015)

I am so tired sometimes.  Adventure?  I've had enough.  But my girls are so worth the stress and change.  I love those babies!!  But what would I do with all my fur-fam?  All the kitties and pooches?  Not to mention the goaties...


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 11, 2015)

I think I'll take Idabel off my bucket list of places to visit:


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 11, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ernie,
Foxfyre,
WQ's mom Dorothy and Aunt Bev,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Spoonman, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.





P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 11, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> I think I'll take Idabel off my bucket list of places to visit:


I see no image....


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 11, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> I think I'll take Idabel off my bucket list of places to visit:





Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'll take Idabel off my bucket list of places to visit:
> ...



Yes, I don't know what happened.  It showed up when I first posted it, but then it vanished.  Anyhow it was a weather map for Oklahoma tomorrow showing 100 degree temps for most cities but Idabel showed a temp of over 1000 degrees.  Trying to post it again:


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 11, 2015)

Maybe the photo took that time?  Good morning all.  I finally got a consult with a surgeon but it won't be for a couple of weeks.  Also made the appointment with the physical therapist for my frozen shoulder and the first available appointment is September.  I'm doing therapy on my own and may not need it by then.  Good thing I'm not dying huh.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 11, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> I am so tired sometimes.  Adventure?  I've had enough.  But my girls are so worth the stress and change.  I love those babies!!  But what would I do with all my fur-fam?  All the kitties and pooches?  Not to mention the goaties...


We do tend to get attached if we've been somewhere long enough.  Sounds to me like you have some tough decisions to make.  Talk it over with your daughter, be honest about how you feel, even about you're not wanting to leave your fur-fam. 
Don't ask me what I would do, sometimes I wonder if I'm not a bit of a narcissistic sociopath, I'm not that close to anyone in my family.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 11, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I am so tired sometimes.  Adventure?  I've had enough.  But my girls are so worth the stress and change.  I love those babies!!  But what would I do with all my fur-fam?  All the kitties and pooches?  Not to mention the goaties...
> ...



I don't think that makes you a narcissistic sociopath.  A lot of families aren't that close.  I have relatives here in Albuquerque that I don't see for more than a year at a time and when I do, it is usually accidentally.  Just being related does not necessarily make people friends.  I will say that many in our families scattered across the country have gotten to know each other and have become closer due to Facebook.  I will be forever grateful for that.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 11, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


It's not just family, I have some of the sociopath traits, and some of the narcissistic traits.  I just wonder from time to time.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 11, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'll take Idabel off my bucket list of places to visit:
> ...


Now I see all 3 images, or the same one 3 times.... Is Idabel Spanish for Hell?

My security guy never showed and never called in last night, so except for a quick trip back to the house to bring mama a pack of smokes, I was at the bar from 12:45 to 4AM. I woke up about 20 minutes ago and am on cup 1. It will take several more to get me ready to do it again. I normally enjoy drunks. I get a certain vicarious pleasure watching them make fools out of themselves. BUT 2 that came in about 1 pissed me off. They spilled beer and drinks in the pool area and left it and didn't say anything. They left cigarettes burning on a table, then wouldn't leave. 
They nursed a pitcher they bought just before 2 until nearly 3. I was trying to clean up and they were trying just as hard to make a mess. I hate to ask people to leave, but Geeze!
I resorted to tucking in my shirt tail. They seemed to get the message.
Today is my regular late night. I'm betting I'll be able take a short nap this afternoon.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 11, 2015)

OH! Friday is Doc Holliday's 164th birthday.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 11, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I don't think you have to worry Ringel.  I like you just fine.  (Of course my endorsement would put you into questionable territory with quite a few folks.  )


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 11, 2015)

Seems something is in bloom......  I've been miserable since last night.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 11, 2015)

Shoot.  Well feel better.  I'm not going to feel better until I have the scheduled surgery I think.  But all in all it could be worse.  A little cooler here today.  But we didn't get any of the rain that has been around....and drier days ahead.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 11, 2015)

By the way, those of you who have clear skies tonight, tonight is the peak night for the Perseid meteor shower.  It is usually a pretty good show.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 11, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> By the way, those of you who have clear skies tonight, tonight is the peak night for the Perseid meteor shower.  It is usually a pretty good show.



I've been looking when I take the dogs out, but other than a flash from the corner of my eye in the early morning hours, I haven't seen anything.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 11, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> By the way, those of you who have clear skies tonight, tonight is the peak night for the Perseid meteor shower.  It is usually a pretty good show.



Its 4.30 AM in England and I cannot sleep again so I got up in the hope of seeing the meteors but it is totally overcast. So I am going to search for some virtual reality, or maybe some fractals.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 11, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, those of you who have clear skies tonight, tonight is the peak night for the Perseid meteor shower.  It is usually a pretty good show.
> ...


Typical English summer?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 11, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I am so tired sometimes.  Adventure?  I've had enough.  But my girls are so worth the stress and change.  I love those babies!!  But what would I do with all my fur-fam?  All the kitties and pooches?  Not to mention the goaties...
> ...


Siblings...no problem.  They are all adults and have all chosen their paths.  My daughter and granddaughters...not so much.  I have started reaching out to see what can be done about the fur-fam.  Actually, I might have a partial solution.  The (almost) 20-yr-old cat apparently has a brother owned by my vet.  Same age, identical markings, maybe some help there.  The other cats, I could probably take them to the local no-kill shelter, but that would actually be pretty cruel.  Goats can easily become peperoni.  Dogs are a bit problematic.  I'm going to try calling the daughter in the next couple of days.  Korea would be so much closed than Alaska.  Depending on the contractor, I might actually get some pretty inexpensive flights into Okinawa.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 11, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, those of you who have clear skies tonight, tonight is the peak night for the Perseid meteor shower.  It is usually a pretty good show.
> ...


While this is a day off for me my partner will be working.  He's to call me if meteors are visible.  It's clear and balmy, so I hope to see something.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 11, 2015)

blackhawk said:


> View attachment 47028


Uh...yeah...not really!


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 11, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



We have not had much of a summer this year. There was a brief heat wave a couple of months ago, but since then it has been cool and overcast. Mind you we still don't have enough rain to fill the reservoirs.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 11, 2015)

When the wife got up today she turned on the TV, set up through the Roku, got a meassage it had updated....... clicked on her Time Warner Cable streaming, had to log back in.  It wouldn't take the user name/password so I switched it back to the cable box.  Worked fine till about an hour ago then the picture started pixilating.  Finally called TWC and in the process of trying to figure out the problem I decided to check settings...... the update had switched us to Central time...... changed it to Mountain time and logged back in...... working like a charm.  I love technology........


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 11, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



From what I remember of other years when I watched for the meteors you can stare at the sky for hours and only see two or three meteors.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 11, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


It was a joke based on a scene from the movie League of Extraordinary Gentlemen where the British agent tells Allan Quartermain (Sean Connery) to pack for a typical English summer.  The next scene is Connery in a carriage in London and it's raining cats and dogs.......


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 11, 2015)

Wow! I searched for virtual reality and found a lot of stuff, but then I googled 'virtual tour' and struck the motherload. Here are a couple of sites, and do not miss going to full screen mode.


Virtual tour Visiting National Gallery London

London Virtual Tour - visitlondon.com


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 12, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ernie,
Foxfyre,
WQ's mom Dorothy and Aunt Bev,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Spoonman, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.






P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 12, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> I am so tired sometimes.  Adventure?  I've had enough.  But my girls are so worth the stress and change.  I love those babies!!  But what would I do with all my fur-fam?  All the kitties and pooches?  Not to mention the goaties...


Take 'em with ya!


----------



## Gracie (Aug 12, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I am so tired sometimes.  Adventure?  I've had enough.  But my girls are so worth the stress and change.  I love those babies!!  But what would I do with all my fur-fam?  All the kitties and pooches?  Not to mention the goaties...
> ...


Hubby and I have nothing to do with anyone anymore. Only ones we really talk to are his older brother and his wife. He comes from a very large family, but we like it being so drama free so we keep to ourselves. As my sig says....well...yeah. That. And that includes family. Human family. I prefer the company of the wild birds in the yard and my pets. 
I know you would miss your human family but..you did your job. You raised them right and now they move on to watch their kids grow...who will move on. Go where you are happiest, GW. If that means staying where you are, then so be it. If not, then find a way to take your fur family with you or new homes where they are safe. Its all up to what YOU want in your golden years. ((((hugs))))


----------



## Gracie (Aug 12, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, those of you who have clear skies tonight, tonight is the peak night for the Perseid meteor shower.  It is usually a pretty good show.
> ...


Do you do Pinterest? It keeps me busy when I can't sleep. I google for neat pictures, then pin pin pin, lol.

Here is my collection if you wanna take a peek:
Bren H on Pinterest


----------



## Gracie (Aug 12, 2015)

I just stepped outside....foggy. So, no meteor showers for me.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 12, 2015)

Happy Wednesday everyone!    I have had a very busy week so far.  A nice relaxing weekend though.  I ended up going with my friend to her beach house on the Cape!  We went to a really nice restaurant on the beach (with deck), and had a couple of drinks.  I had a couple of mudslides but just a couple.  I don't really think I can handle any more booze than that at one time!    Not to mention, they are so rich and filling like a milk shake!  I want to go back this weekend.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 12, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  Fortifying with coffee before neatening up the closets and the office in advance of the exterminators coming this afternoon.  We have had an on going ant problem off and on that we manage ourselves and an occasional beetle or spider gets in the house and that is no big deal.  But this past week Hombre identified and killed a roach, and I'm not about to have that.  So....time for the exterminator.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 12, 2015)

Okay, I've had it.  For the record, as much as possible, I will refuse to do business with any company that inserts unwanted ads with sound or that are slow loading graphics or pop ups that interfere with what I want to see or read and/or freeze my screen, etc. etc. etc.  I have no problem with people advertising their products, but they better not annoy me with those ads.

Is that too controversial for the Coffee Shop?


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 12, 2015)

Not at all. I've eliminated 99% of that with BluHell Firewall.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 12, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Not at all. BluHell Firewall.



Yes, I have tried all the ad blockers but they all interfere with some on line games I enjoy playing.  And those games are on sites that the ads don't interfere with much.   And I have no particular problem with ads in general--I want the products and services many merchants offer and they all have to advertise to keep their businesses healthy and be there for me when I need them.  But they need to make those ads user friendly and not obtrusive to the point they make people mad.

It is a bit unnerving though that if I do a quick one time search for say 'exterminators' I immediately start seeing ads for exterminators everywhere I go on the internet.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 12, 2015)

2 late nights in a row at Doc's and it will be midnight again before I leave tonight. I'm looking forward to Thursday, my day off.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay, I've had it.  For the record, as much as possible, I will refuse to do business with any company that inserts unwanted ads with sound or that are slow loading graphics or pop ups that interfere with what I want to see or read and/or freeze my screen, etc. etc. etc.  I have no problem with people advertising their products, but they better not annoy me with those ads.
> 
> Is that too controversial for the Coffee Shop?




For the internet at least....God Bless Ad Block.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Not at all. BluHell Firewall.
> ...


I used to get that. Search for screen printers and I get constant tee shirt ads. BluHell has eliminated that and though on one site I get a warning that it may effect functionality, it doesn't. Even if it did, I can disable it with one click on an icon on the top right of my browser.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 12, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I guess I just didn't want to have to bother with turning stuff on and off for different activities because I do a LOT of cycling back and forth when I'm doing stuff on the internet.  IE ad block isn't always effective.  Chrome is better but Chrome doesn't play well with Windows 8.1--is way too slow while IE is usually much faster.  Firefox didn't work well for me either and I had to disable it to stop some unwanted stuff.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 12, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Thanks, I took a quick look before the page tried to make me join up. I usually find my pictures in google which has a pictures page on most subjects.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 12, 2015)

I just turned off BluHell and refreshed a page at USMB. It took 6 seconds to load a page that was 50% ads Most for swinging doors. I own a bar, so you can likely figure out how I got targeted.
I turned it back on and the reload took 3 seconds.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 12, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> I just turned off BluHell and refreshed a page at USMB. It took 6 seconds to load a page that was 50% ads Most for swinging doors. I own a bar, so you can likely figure out how I got targeted.
> I turned it back on and the reload took 3 seconds.



For whatever reason ads are rarely a problem from me on USMB, but every once in awhile they do become annoying.  Last night I accidentally brush my mouse over a photo of some scantily clad gal in an ad and received notice that I was about to enter a pornographic site.  I resent that kind of thing intruding on a message board.

Reminded me of years ago when I was at work on my last job working for the other guy, I somehow inadvertently opened a porn site--the pictures in glorious technicolor just came coming--huge, graphic, explicit one after another.  I couldn't exit the site.  I couldn't turn off the computer.  The thing had taken over and wasn't letting go.  I finally had to unplug the computer to get out of it.  (All the while terrified somebody would come into the office and me never being able to live that down.)


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 12, 2015)

Taking off from work soon to tackle the tree problem at my house.  The tree is about 18-20" in diameter and creates a Y about 16' off the ground.  This is where a 16" split occurred a week ago last Sunday.  The southern part is over my house and is resting on or damaging the roof.  Once I cut it up, the rest will undoubtedly cause the tree to fall north onto the neighbor's driveway, so I will need to cut the tree down.  This puts the neighbor's garage and phone/cable lines at risk.

Heights are not my thing.  My roof is 22' off the ground at the edges.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 12, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Taking off from work soon to tackle the tree problem at my house.  The tree is about 18-20" in diameter and creates a Y about 16' off the ground.  This is where a 16" split occurred a week ago last Sunday.  The southern part is over my house and is resting on or damaging the roof.  Once I cut it up, the rest will undoubtedly cause the tree to fall north onto the neighbor's driveway, so I will need to cut the tree down.  This puts the neighbor's garage and phone/cable lines at risk.
> 
> Heights are not my thing.  My roof is 22' off the ground at the edges.



Sounds a bit dicey and nerve wracking Save.  I would say call an expert and have him deal with the liability issues.  But then you ARE the expert.  That is a dilemma.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 12, 2015)

I just tried a google search for ' virtual tour Egypt ' and found a gold mine of videos and 360 degree views.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 12, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Pinterest doesn't usually do that with those who browse. Hmm. Weird.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 12, 2015)

I've been trying to have an intelligent discussion elsewhere on the board.

Excuse me while I scream ARRRRRRGGGHHH!

Thank you.  I feel better now.

Carry on.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 12, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


I wish I could be up at my Willow house.  No light pollution there at all.  OK, no lights unless I turn them on.  It'd be great to sit back on a lounge chair with a glass of chilled beverage and just wait and watch.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 12, 2015)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I am so tired sometimes.  Adventure?  I've had enough.  But my girls are so worth the stress and change.  I love those babies!!  But what would I do with all my fur-fam?  All the kitties and pooches?  Not to mention the goaties...
> ...


To Korea?  My daughter decided to take their one pooch with them to Japan and everything the poor animal has gone through so far, I think she'll still have to make it through a six week quarantine when they get there.  No visitation allowed from the family, either.  The daughter is hoping to board the dog in one of the military facilities, at least they take the dogs out for grooming, walks, and some play.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 12, 2015)

Poor dog. Maybe she should find someone local to keep the dog until they get back? Or is this move permanent?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 12, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I often joke a bit about my relationship with my daughter.  She's grown up and is probably my best friend.  We talk about everything!  I feel that a parent has done a good job if they can raise a person who is someone you'd want to be friends with.  For her part, my daughter has told me that regardless of my ruthless parenting, I was a parent, not a buddy and she now appreciates that difference.  One of the best things about being a grandparent is you can be a friend and confidant to the little ones and you leave the tough work to Mom and Dad.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 12, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I like the recipes.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Fortifying with coffee before neatening up the closets and the office in advance of the exterminators coming this afternoon.  We have had an on going ant problem off and on that we manage ourselves and an occasional beetle or spider gets in the house and that is no big deal.  But this past week Hombre identified and killed a roach, and I'm not about to have that.  So....time for the exterminator.


If you had a cat, you'd have fewer bug problems.  I had a fly get in the house earlier and Mr. Peepers pursued it until he had it captured and consumed.  Roaches are different.  Once one moves in, they bring along all their brothers, sisters, aunts, uncles, the entire roach village.  Hope the exterminator works for you. 
Last summer we had carpenter ants invade the cabin.  I found and destroyed their nest and applied diatomaceous earth to the footings of the cabin.  No more ants.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 12, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Poor dog. Maybe she should find someone local to keep the dog until they get back? Or is this move permanent?


The move is as permanent as it gets for a military assignment.  They'll be in Okinawa 3-7 years.  The dog has intense separation anxiety and is very attached to the family.  Daughter considered asking another friend to take the dog, but he's dealing with his wife's (Sochenda on the prayer list) ongoing dementia resulting from brain cancer.  I offered to take the dog, but I think my schedule would be too much for the poor thing.  The decision to keep the dog and take it is an improvement, though.  Previous pets have been re-homed whenever the family moves.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 12, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Taking off from work soon to tackle the tree problem at my house.  The tree is about 18-20" in diameter and creates a Y about 16' off the ground.  This is where a 16" split occurred a week ago last Sunday.  The southern part is over my house and is resting on or damaging the roof.  Once I cut it up, the rest will undoubtedly cause the tree to fall north onto the neighbor's driveway, so I will need to cut the tree down.  This puts the neighbor's garage and phone/cable lines at risk.
> 
> Heights are not my thing.  My roof is 22' off the ground at the edges.


We usually rig a come-along or winch to pull the tree in the direction we want it to fall, especially if it's close to the house.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 12, 2015)

Dog is going to have separation anxiety anyway if kept in lockup for 6 weeks and no visitation.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Taking off from work soon to tackle the tree problem at my house.  The tree is about 18-20" in diameter and creates a Y about 16' off the ground.  This is where a 16" split occurred a week ago last Sunday.  The southern part is over my house and is resting on or damaging the roof.  Once I cut it up, the rest will undoubtedly cause the tree to fall north onto the neighbor's driveway, so I will need to cut the tree down.  This puts the neighbor's garage and phone/cable lines at risk.
> ...


That's damned good work!  Wedges and proper cutting works.  My partner grew up cutting trees, he does a pretty good job.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 12, 2015)

So you seriously contemplating moving over to Korea, GW?


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 12, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  Fortifying with coffee before neatening up the closets and the office in advance of the exterminators coming this afternoon.  We have had an on going ant problem off and on that we manage ourselves and an occasional beetle or spider gets in the house and that is no big deal.  But this past week Hombre identified and killed a roach, and I'm not about to have that.  So....time for the exterminator.
> ...



Actually we have almost no bug problem. The ants seem to have given up and we haven't seen any for some time.  The occasional beetle is no serious problem--we get maybe two or three a year.  The occasional spider once in a blue moon is also easily dispatched or removed to the outdoors.  We never get flies or mosquitoes.

But the roach.  We have only seen one, but that is sufficient for me to call in the exterminator.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 12, 2015)

Well, it's official...the sunlight today has that certain buttery yellow tint, and the breeze carries a "taste" that signals Fall is imminent.  School starts in a week and a half, the State Fair starts about the same time.  And so the wheel continues to turn.  I wonder how much longer we'll be working in shirt sleeves?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 12, 2015)

Gracie said:


> So you seriously contemplating moving over to Korea, GW?


It is tempting.  I would be able to visit my girls, Okinawa isn't that far away from Korea.  It's actually lots closer than I've been in years.  The money working on a contract like that is also pretty good and unless they've changed the rules, income tax free as long as I earn it overseas.  I'd still have Alaska to come back to, but at my age, moving to a foreign country, giving up all my fur-fam companions...well, that's a lot to contemplate.  I guess it comes down to whether everything I give up will be worth what I may gain.  So, yes, I am considering moving to Korea if it means being closer to my girls.  Sometimes you just have to pinch your nose and jump into the pool...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


No, I agree about roaches.  Fortunately, they don't seem to favor Alaska much.   I also have to problems with fleas or ticks.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 12, 2015)

Maybe you can do a test drive. Have the partner take care of the fur fam for 2 or 3 months while you are in korea. Then decide once you get a feel for the place. And who knows..maybe the family will be transfered to Germany in 2 yeras. Then what? This IS a big step for you.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 12, 2015)

What about finding a caretaker for the alaska fur fam? Same with the Willow place? That way, all is as you left it IF you return or WHEN you return?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 12, 2015)

Yesterday, I took the weenie-dog to the vet to have her teeth cleaned.  She cam through with flying colors.  The vet was pleased because she's hesitant about putting older animals under anesthesia.  My old lady cat (almost 20!) went too and the news was good for her.  Most cats her age have kidney problems but her blood work was all within normal ranges.  The egg-sized growth on her side turns out to be a benign cist which the vet aspirated.  Old lady cat is doing well and the dog is about as needy as I've ever seen her.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 12, 2015)

My cat lived to 23. He had bone cancer and thats what did him in. He had no teeth whatsoever and only one eye. He came to me at 8 years old and was wild. Took me months to tame him. BIGGEST cat I ever saw. Huge. And so gentle once tamed. I miss him. A lot.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 12, 2015)

Gracie,
I have to apologize, but I will not be eating turkey bacon in solidarity with you.  I finished my first, and most likely last, package of the stuff.  I'll confess, the dog enjoyed most of it.  I'm frying up a mess of the real stuff for a BLT right now.  I feel so sorry for anyone sentenced to consuming fake bacon.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 12, 2015)

Gracie said:


> My cat lived to 23. He had bone cancer and thats what did him in. He had no teeth whatsoever and only one eye. He came to me at 8 years old and was wild. Took me months to tame him. BIGGEST cat I ever saw. Huge. And so gentle once tamed. I miss him. A lot.


Old lady cat is probably older than guess-tamated.  I got her at a shelter and she was at least 8 months old at the time.  Most of my cats make it to around the 18-yr mark.  My vet has a soft spot for the Old lady, though.  Seems she's got a cat of the same vintage with almost identical markings.  Both cats even have some of the same behavioral idiosyncrasies.  When the Old lady cat goes, she will mark the end of an era because she is the last of my cats who lived in the big house I owned for 17 years, which I sold in 2005.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 12, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie,
> I have to apologize, but I will not be eating turkey bacon in solidarity with you.  I finished my first, and most likely last, package of the stuff.  I'll confess, the dog enjoyed most of it.  I'm frying up a mess of the real stuff for a BLT right now.  I feel so sorry for anyone sentenced to consuming fake bacon.



Pork bacon does taste better, but I find the turkey stuff tolerable and I love how little grease it makes when fried.  Pork bacon is always such a mess!


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Fortifying with coffee before neatening up the closets and the office in advance of the exterminators coming this afternoon.  We have had an on going ant problem off and on that we manage ourselves and an occasional beetle or spider gets in the house and that is no big deal.  But this past week Hombre identified and killed a roach, and I'm not about to have that.  So....time for the exterminator.



So, I haven't had the time or the inclination to go back and read all the prior posts that I missed, but I am wondering how you are doing and how your tests came out?    Everything is well, I hope.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie,
> ...



I don't like turkey bacon.  I guess it tastes alright, but it's not the same!


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 13, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Sounds a bit dicey and nerve wracking Save.  I would say call an expert and have him deal with the liability issues.  But then you ARE the expert.  That is a dilemma.



Exactly.  Well, I went on the roof first and trimmed as much as I could without venturing too close to the edge.  Throwing branches off with enough force to clear the roof, while not going with the branch is always a challenge.  Managed that without any window breakage.

Next I had the neighbor move his car.  Took the branches over his garage out first, then moved to the main section and after multiple attempts, got that part to make a perfect landing.  Missed a garage, two nice ornamental trees and a set of cable tv lines.

This leaves the part that caused the whole thing to begin with and the trunk.  That should be a single drop at this point.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 13, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> I've been trying to have an intelligent discussion elsewhere on the board.
> 
> Excuse me while I scream ARRRRRRGGGHHH!
> 
> ...



There are needles in that haystack...


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 13, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Taking off from work soon to tackle the tree problem at my house.  The tree is about 18-20" in diameter and creates a Y about 16' off the ground.  This is where a 16" split occurred a week ago last Sunday.  The southern part is over my house and is resting on or damaging the roof.  Once I cut it up, the rest will undoubtedly cause the tree to fall north onto the neighbor's driveway, so I will need to cut the tree down.  This puts the neighbor's garage and phone/cable lines at risk.
> ...



I use a cable attached to my 4x4 Yukon.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 13, 2015)

Just got caught up, good morning greeting is in order.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I really don't mind it--I serve it to my house guests who cannot or choose not to eat pork--and I usually have some with them and don't hate it.  But you're right.  It isn't the same.  And I do prefer traditional bacon cooked just to past tough and chewy to just barely crisp but not crumbly.  It is an art.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  Fortifying with coffee before neatening up the closets and the office in advance of the exterminators coming this afternoon.  We have had an on going ant problem off and on that we manage ourselves and an occasional beetle or spider gets in the house and that is no big deal.  But this past week Hombre identified and killed a roach, and I'm not about to have that.  So....time for the exterminator.
> ...



Tests came out good.  No cancer.  No ugly pathology.  But it still is a hepatic cyst that will continue to cause problems if it is not removed, so I have a consult with a general surgeon on August 26 and presume surgery will be scheduled, hopefully soon after, because I really would like to have this done and over with.

I did get a mild concern this morning however, when I checked my on line medical records and upcoming appointments and saw that I was scheduled for an appointment with the onocology group next week?  Nobody had told me about that.  So I call them and they said no, it was scheduled 'just in case' but since there is no cancer I won't need to see that doctor.  Whew.

I am really happy though.  Checked out the surgeon I will see and he is rated 5 stars and an expert and very highly credentialed in the procedure he will do.  I got lucky.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 13, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


I use a cable and my tractor, usually with a pulley so I can drive at right angle to the drop. What I hate is when I can't see what's happening as I drive like hell.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Great news!  At least you can relax knowing that it isn't cancer or something like that!


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 13, 2015)

Had a violent thunderstorm in England this morning. Some of it was directly overhead and very loud. But I did not have to get out of bed because I disconnected my computer from the phone line last night when the news predicted the thunderstorms. I always disconnect the phone line in case of lightning strikes on the telephone pole. I was okay but several houses were hit by lightning and one caught fire. There was also some flooding.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 13, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Had a violent thunderstorm in England this morning. Some of it was directly overhead and very loud. But I did not have to get out of bed because I disconnected my computer from the phone line last night when the news predicted the thunderstorms. I always disconnect the phone line in case of lightning strikes on the telephone pole. I was okay but several houses were hit by lightning and one caught fire. There was also some flooding.


Good to know you're okay.  Ya know they make surge protectors for phone line (modem) connections.  Still using a modem to get online or a voip phone?


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 13, 2015)

Last night I went to bed at 10:30, slept till 2:30 and couldn't go back to sleep till 7:30 then was up again at 9:30.......

Next week I get the CPAP........


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 13, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Had a violent thunderstorm in England this morning. Some of it was directly overhead and very loud. But I did not have to get out of bed because I disconnected my computer from the phone line last night when the news predicted the thunderstorms. I always disconnect the phone line in case of lightning strikes on the telephone pole. I was okay but several houses were hit by lightning and one caught fire. There was also some flooding.
> ...



Yeah, we have extra super duty surge protectors with battery backup on both computers and also on our big screen 'smart' TV.  They are pricey but since we started using them there have been no instances of power surges or lightning problems--Albuquerque may not be the lightning capital of the world, but I bet we are right up there near the top--some fierce stuff sometimes.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 13, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Had a violent thunderstorm in England this morning. Some of it was directly overhead and very loud. But I did not have to get out of bed because I disconnected my computer from the phone line last night when the news predicted the thunderstorms. I always disconnect the phone line in case of lightning strikes on the telephone pole. I was okay but several houses were hit by lightning and one caught fire. There was also some flooding.
> ...



I just purchased a battery back up system which does have a telephone line protection socket but I have not yet bothered to connect that feature. I just use the battery back up sockets in case of power cuts. I am using a modem to connect to the telephone line, and I find it easy enough to unplug it during thunderstorms.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 13, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Last night I went to bed at 10:30, slept till 2:30 and couldn't go back to sleep till 7:30 then was up again at 9:30.......
> 
> Next week I get the CPAP........



Well maybe you need to be extra miserable this week so you can fully appreciate your CPAP next week?  Just kidding of course.  But whatever works. . . .


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 13, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Eons ago I was connected via modem....... forgot to unplug it one night........ we had a thunderstorm...... fried the computer.  From then on I always used surge protectors.
The silver lining was because of that and limited funds I started to learn how to repair and eventually build my own desktops.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 13, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Yea, good point. I may get around to plugging in the modem to the surge protecting socket but its a jumble of wires behind my computer so I have not bothered yet.
I always  used to build my own desktops from the days when I purchased an original IBM from a junk shop. The instant I took the lid off and saw the boards all plugged in to the motherboard I realized it could be upgraded, and in a week I had converted it into a more powerful XT. After that I made a small business of buying old computers, upgrading them and selling them. I did that for years until my last computer which I finally decided to have built for me to my specs, because there have  been too many changes and I have been left behind. It only cost £60 labour charges to have it built and they installed windows 7 and updated it as part of the cost.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 13, 2015)

Ya know, other than the slow process getting a CPAP I like the Texas VA system.  About a week ago I asked for an ortho consult for the knees, today I get a reminder notice for a radiology appointment I never knew I had........  Called to make sure it wasn't a repeat performance but nope, the Orthopod ordered the x-rays prior to making an appointment to see me.  My PCP also added cervical x-rays to the list.  
of course it doesn't hurt that the VA Center is 4 miles from the house.......


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I use them too.  It is a very good idea.  I use them for my TV and stuff too.


----------



## 007 (Aug 13, 2015)

Well, I have officially had my fill of all the obnoxious people on this board, and I have begun, after more than a decade here, to use the ignore function. I works better than it used to too. You won't see the ignored persons comments in a quote either, or so it appears. 

This is about the only place on this board left that's tolerable.


----------



## Weedwacker (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi folks. This seems like a nice calm harbor in a chaotic sea of intellectual ineptness.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 13, 2015)

Weedwacker said:


> Hi folks. This seems like a nice calm harbor in a chaotic sea of intellectual ineptness.


 You may need this....


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 13, 2015)

Weedwacker said:


> Hi folks. This seems like a nice calm harbor in a chaotic sea of intellectual ineptness.



Hey Weedwacker.  Happy you found us.  Be sure to read over the OP to get the gist of what we are all about here and then drag up a chair and join right in.  If you make it known you are here to stay, you'll be adopted as family in no time.  I see Ernie has taken care of your first timer's complimentary beverage.  And yes, the Coffee Shop is a pleasant refuge from some other parts of the board, especially during election silly season.

You are allowed an occasional scream of frustration to blow off steam though.  I had to do that just yesterday.


----------



## Weedwacker (Aug 13, 2015)

Fantastic! Thanks!


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 13, 2015)

Weedwacker said:


> Fantastic! Thanks!



So what part of the country do you hail from?  Married?  Kids?  Employed?  Retired?  Dog person?  Or cat person?  Did I mention Coffee Shoppers can be pretty nosy?


----------



## Weedwacker (Aug 13, 2015)

Midwest America. Married, father, home owner, Libertarian.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 13, 2015)

Weedwacker said:


> Midwest America. Married, father, home owner, Libertarian.



Well we'll overlook the fact that you dodged the dog/cat question.  LOL.  (Very diplomatic.)  But seriously some good folks here from all over--Dajjal is our regular philospher from the UK but there are some others from those parts who stop by now and then--Noomi from Australia checks in occasionally--we have a  Coffee Shopper from Israel.   And those of us in the states are scattered from Alaska to New England -- north, south, east, west, midwest, southwest, southeast--lots on both coasts.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 14, 2015)

Cats, the proper answer is cats...

The tree is off the house and on the ground without damage to other important surrounding objects or living things!  Near as I can tell the damage from the tree to the roof is minimal.  I need to call someone for an estimate.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 14, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Cats, the proper answer is cats...
> 
> The tree is off the house and on the ground without damage to other important surrounding objects or living things!  Near as I can tell the damage from the tree to the roof is minimal.  I need to call someone for an estimate.



It's silly I know as it is usually actually less money out of pocket, but I always feel just a wee bit cheated when the damages don't exceed the deductible.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 14, 2015)

Happy Friday everybody.  So does anybody have anything special planned for the weekend?  I'm going to clean out that closet I said I was going to clean out months ago.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm up......  More coffee!!!!!
Was out back, turned the pool filter on then sat back and watched my part time Yellow Paper Wasp visitor fly over, land on the water (as it does many times a day), get a drink and fly off.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 14, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Happy Friday everybody.  So does anybody have anything special planned for the weekend?  I'm going to clean out that closet I said I was going to clean out months ago.



I'm going to mow the lawn and decide whether or not to binge watch one of the seasons of tv shows I've been putting off watching.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 14, 2015)

So the exterminator came on Wednesday.  He told us we would see a few dead bugs yesterday, but the second day (which would be today) we would be cussing him because of all the dead bugs we would find everywhere and would have to clean up.

Yesterday.  No dead bugs.
Today, we found a few on the front porch but so far nothing at all in the house.
Where are the dead bugs?

Or did we have one roach, killed it, and that was it?


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 14, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> So the exterminator came on Wednesday.  He told us we would see a few dead bugs yesterday, but the second day (which would be today) we would be cussing him because of all the dead bugs we would find everywhere and would have to clean up.
> 
> Yesterday.  No dead bugs.
> Today, we found a few on the front porch but so far nothing at all in the house.
> ...



Better hope it's that and not resistant bugs.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 14, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Cats, the proper answer is cats...
> ...




I'm moving a piano tomorrow.  Don't ask....    I hope the hernia operation afterwards is successful.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 14, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Oh my, that is ambitious and let's leave the hernia out of the equation okay? Do you usually move pianos? I always figure that's what those big muscle bound guys who hire out as moving people are for.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 14, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Foxy....I used to be a weightlifter for many years.  Used to do a cycle of lifting 10,000 lbs in 5 minutes and do the cycle three times.  Fast cycling and heavy weight puts on muscle mass fast.  Real fast.  

The problem was I grew out of all my shirts!    My ex was not amused.   I ended up with a pretty severe umbilical hernia.  I had it surgically repaired about two years ago. 

My aunt is moving her piano down from Virginia and asked me to move it into her house.  I have two other guys helping but the piano weighs around 600 lbs and I know I'll be doing most of the lifting.  I'm worried about the mesh in my abdomen tearing but my family doesn't seem to care. 

"You're strong....you can do it!"       Oh well....the things we do for family.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 14, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Happy Friday everybody.  So does anybody have anything special planned for the weekend?  I'm going to clean out that closet I said I was going to clean out months ago.


We're having a 164th Birthday Party for John Henry Holliday DDS tomorrow night.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 14, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


I moved a piano once. Just 10 feet, actually, but it took 17 hours. OH! We moved it 10 feet vertically. It came out of the house and up a near vertical ramp to the 2nd floor deck we had reinforced and then back to its spot in the dining room exactly 9' 10" from where it started.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 14, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



In all due respect my friend, I do understand that we sometimes do what we gotta do.  But unnecessarily injuring yourself should not be among  those gotta's.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 14, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Ernie.....you're giving me nightmares.   

I have to unload my Aunt's piano off a truck, and then get it up a flight of about four stairs into her house.  It sounds a lot easier than the job you had to do.  I will make a ramp out of 3/4 inch plywood.  I measured the door this morning and the piano should just fit.  

Getting it out of the truck I think will be the biggest challenge.  The ramp into the house should be easier....I hope.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 14, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




The ladies in my family are old school southern belles.  "I don't need to worry about a thing....I've got my big strong men to take care of everything."   

Foxy....they are unconcerned because they don't have to be.  It's a generational thing and a southern thing.  It is expected.  I am a bit worried....I have expressed concern....but what can you do?  

I'm gonna move a piano tomorrow....that's the bottom line.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 14, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



I understand even though I'm in my Mama Fox authoritarian mode here and am frowning and shaking my head.  I will be sending you all possible good vibes.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 14, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


The one I moved weighs 1,600 lbs. Be glad that isn't sitting in a truck right now.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 14, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Sherry has said the same thing....but she knows my family.  It's easier talking to a brick wall.  

I appreciate the good vibes.  The job will get done, and I will try to protect myself.  It'll be okay.


----------



## 007 (Aug 14, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Friday everybody.  So does anybody have anything special planned for the weekend?  I'm going to clean out that closet I said I was going to clean out months ago.
> ...


Cool, now that I wish I could attend.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 14, 2015)

Well, gotta go open up. Y'all have a great day!


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 14, 2015)

It is just a piano...

At the rate mine is leaving for the oldest daughter's house, I am going to have to move this one by myself.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 14, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> It is just a piano...
> 
> At the rate mine is leaving for the oldest daughter's house, I am going to have to move this one by myself.



Well I don't want you to hurt yourself either.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 14, 2015)

So Dajjal is driving down the street on the way to the antique bookstore and minding his own business when. . .


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 14, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> So Dajjal is driving down the street on the way to the antique bookstore and minding his own business when. . .



What you don't see in the video is the 25 ft tall inflatable banana it was chasing!


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 14, 2015)

Well I can't sleep again and its 3.30 AM Saturday morning in England. This time I can't sleep because I woke up from a vivid nightmare about half an hour ago and gave up trying to get back to sleep. I dreamed I was in a house and I woke up hearing burglars downstairs. I tried to telephone the police but someone had taken the downstairs phone off the hook. I propped a chair against the door to stop them getting in and then tried to light a torch, but it would not light. Then I opened the window to shout for help and there were people in the next garden. tried to shout but I was too scared, and nothing came out. Then I woke up.
It occurred to me after I woke up that the bedroom door was wrong, and I do not have a downstairs, and the torch was not quite the same as mine so I might have guessed I was dreaming and taken control of it. But I did not spot the mistakes in the narrative until I woke up.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 14, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



I am concerned...if the piano gives him any trouble, he's likely to get pissed and in an adrenaline rush get it moved at the expense of physical injury. I'm keeping my fingers crossed...plus who will grill the sausages if he's laid up??


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 14, 2015)

Sherry said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




I don't care if my guts are hanging out.  I'm grilling tomorrow night dammit!


----------



## Sherry (Aug 14, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



My hero!!


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 14, 2015)

What do you mean no tounge?


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 14, 2015)

Well it's now gone 4 AM and I am wondering what to do on the internet until I get sleepy again. Anyone got any interesting sites to visit?

Edit: found something.

Virtual Tour Canterbury Cathedral

Virtual Tour Company St Paul s Cathedral Virtual Tour by Spherical Images

Virtual Tour Panoramic Images Smithsonian National Museum of Natural History


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 15, 2015)

So sorry Dajjal.  I would stay up and keep you company but I can't stay awake so I'm headed to bed shortly.  I just hope I can stay asleep.


----------



## 007 (Aug 15, 2015)

Well, headed up on the ridge to an auction this morning and might buy a Ford 755B Utility Tractor Backhoe. Kinda old but looks to be in pretty nice shape, and it's a big bruiser of a tractor. I sure could use it around here, then sell it. Depends on what it goes for.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 15, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> So sorry Dajjal.  I would stay up and keep you company but I can't stay awake so I'm headed to bed shortly.  I just hope I can stay asleep.


I went back to bed after a couple of hours of web touring. I slept  another few hours before getting up.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 15, 2015)

007 said:


> Well, headed up on the ridge to an auction this morning and might buy a Ford 755B Utility Tractor Backhoe. Kinda old but looks to be in pretty nice shape, and it's a big bruiser of a tractor. I sure could use it around here, then sell it. Depends on what it goes for.



Well good luck.  Not just everybody aspires to own a backhoe.


----------



## 007 (Aug 15, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, headed up on the ridge to an auction this morning and might buy a Ford 755B Utility Tractor Backhoe. Kinda old but looks to be in pretty nice shape, and it's a big bruiser of a tractor. I sure could use it around here, then sell it. Depends on what it goes for.
> ...


That was a BIG, tractor. Bigger than I imagined. I could stand up inside that cab with room to spare, and I'm six feet tall, so it was a little more than I really needed.

Not to mention it is BOILING HOT up here in WI, and the humidity is about enough to choke you, so I split the auction. Nothing there I really needed so there's no reason to stand up there in that heat. Going to stay in the house with central a/c.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 15, 2015)

Operation piano move successful.     We were able to get a 4th guy so we wrestled it off the truck and into the house.  

Three guys would not have been able to do it.  

Kinda funny....I'm holding it up while two wheels rest on the back of the truck bed.  I don't realize I'm the only one holding the damn thing.   

My cousin says very dead pan......'You need some help there.  Right now...you're it."   Ah....yeah....thanks a lot.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 15, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Operation piano move successful.     We were able to get a 4th guy so we wrestled it off the truck and into the house.
> 
> Three guys would not have been able to do it.
> 
> ...



When I was a roadie for a rock band we had to move a grand piano off the stage. I was on the stage with the keyboard player and the rest of the band were on the floor below the stage. We did not think it through and rushed the piano off the edge of the stage. I felt my back going so I let go of the piano but the keyboard player held on and took all the weight himself. Somehow he found the strength to lower it down by himself but he strained his back. I always felt guilty of letting go of it, but he, being a pianist would rather have died than dropped it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 15, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, headed up on the ridge to an auction this morning and might buy a Ford 755B Utility Tractor Backhoe. Kinda old but looks to be in pretty nice shape, and it's a big bruiser of a tractor. I sure could use it around here, then sell it. Depends on what it goes for.
> ...


That's not a backhoe,















Now that's a backhoe..........


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 15, 2015)

007 said:


> Well, headed up on the ridge to an auction this morning and might buy a Ford 755B Utility Tractor Backhoe. Kinda old but looks to be in pretty nice shape, and it's a big bruiser of a tractor. I sure could use it around here, then sell it. Depends on what it goes for.


I could use a back hoe myself.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 15, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, headed up on the ridge to an auction this morning and might buy a Ford 755B Utility Tractor Backhoe. Kinda old but looks to be in pretty nice shape, and it's a big bruiser of a tractor. I sure could use it around here, then sell it. Depends on what it goes for.
> ...


We need a disagree button.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 15, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Weedwacker said:
> 
> 
> > Fantastic! Thanks!
> ...


Don't forget to ask whether Weedwhacker unfurls the tp front or back?


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 15, 2015)

I have found some more stuff to blow your minds. If you have got two hours to spare.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 15, 2015)

I don't need one that big. I could dig the 2 ponds I want in 5 minutes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 15, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> I have found some more stuff to blow your minds. If you have got two hours to spare.



I love those.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 15, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> I don't need one that big. I could dig the 2 ponds I want in 5 minutes.



Maybe just rent a backhoe for an afternoon?


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 15, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



LOL.  

*Molly Brown*: Hey, uh, who thought of the name _Titanic_? Was it you, Bruce?
*J. Bruce Ismay*: Yes, actually. I want to convey sheer size, and size means stability, luxury, and above all, strength.
*Rose DeWitt Bukater*: Do you know of Dr. Freud, Mr Ismay? His ideas about the male preoccupation with size might be of particular interest to you.
*Ruth DeWitt Bukater*: _[whispering]_ What's gotten into you?
*Rose DeWitt Bukater*: Excuse me. _[rises and leaves]_
*Ruth DeWitt Bukater*: I do apologize.
*Molly Brown*: She's a pistol, Cal. Hope you can handle her.
*Caledon Hockley*: Well, I may have to start minding what she reads from now on, won't I, Mrs. Brown?
*J. Bruce Ismay*: Freud? Who is he? Is he a passenger?


----------



## 007 (Aug 15, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> I don't need one that big. I could dig the 2 ponds I want in 5 minutes.


Yeah, me neither, I have some landscaping to do, dig up some old rail road ties and stumps and stuff and some grubbing out of brush, but that thing was more than I'd ever need. I could easily get by with a smaller one.


----------



## 007 (Aug 15, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Great movie... have it on bluray.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 15, 2015)

Happy Saturday!


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 15, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I don't need one that big. I could dig the 2 ponds I want in 5 minutes.
> ...


Naah I want to work at it for a week so I can feel like I accomplished something.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 15, 2015)

007 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I don't need one that big. I could dig the 2 ponds I want in 5 minutes.
> ...


There's one sitting a half mile from the house. I may just inquire about it. I'ts a 60 HP class tractor, I'd say. May be Ford, though not certain. Loader on the front with a 2/3 yard bucket. The hoe has what looks like a 16 or 18" bucket. No thumb, but hell! Can't have everything.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 15, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Happy Saturday!


Make that Caturday and I'll agree!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 15, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Just what I need for my small chores.  We already have a Yanmar about that size, but without the bucket/thumb combo.  I've been looking on Craigslist.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 15, 2015)

Yeah I'm gettin' old.  Just woke up from a nap in my office chair...... Been doing maintenance on all the computers (six).  The wifes' old laptop looks like it's on it's last legs, the display is very dim and wont brighten up. Her desktop has been in storage for years, yeah I unpacked it a month ago and did a little to it but it had some other (storage related) issues I hadn't addressed yet.  One of those problems was almost 150 past updates and another was a "Not Genuine Windows" message on the screen (another idiot move by Microsux) that I had to resolve without Microsuxs help.  It's a legit copy that M$ doesn't recognize and wants me to buy a license key, oh and ya can't buy a Win 7 license key any more..........


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 15, 2015)

Ya can't buy a windows 7 licence key any more? Bummer. I suppose they want everyone to get windows 10.

Well I woke up at 3AM again and gave up trying to get back to sleep at 3.30 AM. So its another night shift trying to find interesting things to do on the web. Anyone got any interesting sites they can recommend ?

Edit, found something to watch


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 15, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Ya can't buy a windows 7 licence key any more? Bummer. I suppose they want everyone to get windows 10.
> 
> Well I woke up at 3AM again and gave up trying to get back to sleep at 3.30 AM. So its another night shift trying to find interesting things to do on the web. Anyone got any interesting sites they can recommend ?



If you like games, why not try Pogo games Dajjal?  They have a lot of different Mahjong games and all sorts of stuff to do.  You can play some games with other players or with robots - your choice.  And some are just you alone doing your thing.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 15, 2015)

Found a source of 64k animations

Farbrausch fr 025 popular demo hd 3d

something different

Genius of the Ancient World - OpenLearn - Open University


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 15, 2015)

Oh I forgot to mention if you do check out Pogo games, they all run on Java so you'll have to go there on something other than Chrome that doesn't support Java.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 15, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Oh I forgot to mention if you do check out Pogo games, they all run on Java so you'll have to go there on something other than Chrome that doesn't support Java.



Thanks, I use windows 7 with Java.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 15, 2015)

More stuff.

fractalanimation.com


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 15, 2015)

Well I see you are still up, Foxy. But its 5AM and I have been web surfing for two hours, so I figure its time to go back to sleep. Good night.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 15, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Ya can't buy a windows 7 licence key any more? Bummer. I suppose they want everyone to get windows 10.
> 
> Well I woke up at 3AM again and gave up trying to get back to sleep at 3.30 AM. So its another night shift trying to find interesting things to do on the web. Anyone got any interesting sites they can recommend ?
> 
> Edit, found something to watch


Go here. You will be reading for hours if not days.
Morgana s Observatory -- Ancient Prophecies Native American Prophecies Universal Myths Hidden History


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 16, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  A couple of very hot days in store for us here I think before we have a cold snap on Tuesday or Wednesday--highs then could be in the 70's for one day.  But for now it is summer on the high desert in New Mexico and we expect hot weather in the summer.

Will leave in a few for the early church service and then I have to do some frantic research that I've been putting off before the draft for my fantasy football team this afternoon.  Oh the pressure. . . .

Wishing a pleasant Sunday for all.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 16, 2015)

Zzzzzzz.......  Am I up?  I'll let everyone know later today, right now I'm not sure......


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 16, 2015)

I am drinking coffee so I must be awake.
I do recall going out to the garage to move some laundry from washer to the drier. While there, I saw a padded envelope sitting on a shelf. I looked inside and fount the spare ceramic knob for my kitchen sink faucet that has been MIA for a few months.
I have spent HOURS looking with no luck, but find it by mistake?


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 16, 2015)

I can put the pliers away now.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 16, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> I am drinking coffee so I must be awake.
> I do recall going out to the garage to move some laundry from washer to the drier. While there, I saw a padded envelope sitting on a shelf. I looked inside and fount the spare ceramic knob for my kitchen sink faucet that has been MIA for a few months.
> I have spent HOURS looking with no luck, but find it by mistake?


Couldn't tell ya the number of times I've done that.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 16, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> I can put the pliers away now.


Online Dental School?


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 16, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I can put the pliers away now.
> ...


Hot water faucet.....


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 16, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Not as exciting........


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 16, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I am drinking coffee so I must be awake.
> ...



Me too.  Something I've looked for and looked for and sometimes have replaced on the theory whatever it was was lost forever.  And then miraculously I see it--in plain sight.  When our last bunch of house guests were here, I was appreciating help from a number of sous chefs helping with dinner and handed one of the guys the hand mixer to finish whipping cream for the pie for dessert.  And I told him when done just dump the beaters in the sink.  The next morning those folks (from Boulder) were up and out before anybody else got up as they had to make an afternoon appointment, and everybody else (from California) were gone by mid morning.  And we started looking for the hand mixer to reunite it with its beaters.  We looked everywhere in the kitchen/dining area and adjacent office, in all the cupboards, drawers, etc.--no mixer.  I finally e-mailed him to ask him what he did with it.  He responded right away--to the right of the microwave.  And sure enough there it was, in plain sight, but not easily visible from the main kitchen.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 16, 2015)

Ugh, my main PC is having some sort of hardware issue.  I freeze at startup no matter which OS or drive I'm using.  I've tried booting my main HD with Vista, my backup HD with XP, booting from my Vista disk, even MacPup freezes at startup.

Obviously I need to replace a piece of hardware but I'm not sure how to determine which.  I don't have another PC I can swap parts with to check, just laptops. 

At this point I think I'm going to start by buying a new power supply.  I'm trying to decide if I should also get a new video card while I'm at it, or even just put together a whole new PC.

The laptop I'm on now isn't great, it runs fairly slow, but it works.  It's annoying not being able to access the files on my PC HDs, although I could always put them in our external HD enclosure if I really want to get at them.  I just hate having PC problems and not being sure how to diagnose what it is.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 16, 2015)

Green chile season is in full bore here in Albuquerque and almost everywhere we go we delight in the unmistakable smell of chiles roasting in front of almost every place that sells it.  And the newspaper is featuring its usual instructions on how to avoid chile burns and how to treat them when people inevitably get them anyway.  The folks who roast our chiles for us don't peel them for us.






But I can testify that the following is definitely true:


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 16, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ugh, my main PC is having some sort of hardware issue.  I freeze at startup no matter which OS or drive I'm using.  I've tried booting my main HD with Vista, my backup HD with XP, booting from my Vista disk, even MacPup freezes at startup.
> 
> Obviously I need to replace a piece of hardware but I'm not sure how to determine which.  I don't have another PC I can swap parts with to check, just laptops.
> 
> ...


If it's affecting RAM (MacPup won't load) then most likely it's the motherboard, well actually the BIOs is probably corrupted or you just have bad RAM sticks.  You can try replacing the RAM sticks but if it's not the issue you're out the money, may be the cheapest way to go though.  
If it's the BIOS (and I'm thinking it is) you need someone who knows what they're doing to (hopefully) fix it.  You could follow these instructions and try it yourself:

How to Recover from a bad BIOS update - Technibble


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 16, 2015)

One other thing if you can't fix the laptop the data on the hard drive is still recoverable.  
I thought of one other thing to try first, load your Windows recovery disc (if you have one) or your Window installation disc (again if you have one) and see if it will boot from that.  Do not select "new install" unless you don't mind losing everything that's on that hard drive.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 16, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> One other thing if you can't fix the laptop the data on the hard drive is still recoverable.
> I thought of one other thing to try first, load your Windows recovery disc (if you have one) or your Window installation disc (again if you have one) and see if it will boot from that.  Do not select "new install" unless you don't mind losing everything that's on that hard drive.



Well, I'm on the PC right now.  I had already run memtest and come up with no errors, but I decided to try taking out one stick at a time anyway.  The PC continued to freeze with the individual sticks in.  However, after I blew dust from the RAM ports and cleaned off the 2 sticks and replaced them, it booted up fine.  I don't know if there was dust in the RAM slots causing a problem which memtest didn't notice, or if the RAM needed to be reseated for some reason, or if my problem persists and I just got lucky on the last boot.  For now I plan to keep the PC turned on and am thinking about putting together a new one, perhaps on my birthday when I'm likely to get some money.  I figure it will cost me $4-500 to put together a decent machine, depending on if I get a new Windows or stick with Vista (assuming it will accept all the new parts) or try a Linux version.

Just FYI, I tried to load my Windows disc and was still freezing at the Microsoft logo.  I had hoped to do a system repair but couldn't even get to any options through the Windows disc.  That's why I felt pretty sure it was hardware oriented : I froze loading Vista from one hard drive, XP from another hard drive, Vista from disc, and MacPup from a USB drive.  It could also be BIOS oriented I guess, but I don't know enough about BIOS to say, nor do I know what would have altered my BIOS settings to cause a problem in the first place.  I did try to reset my BIOS as one troubleshooting option but it did not seem to help.

We'll see if reseating/cleaning the RAM was a solution or just a coincidence and I'll end up with more issues.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 16, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > One other thing if you can't fix the laptop the data on the hard drive is still recoverable.
> ...


Well if it booted up after you cleaned it it's not the BIOs so that's good.  But that leads me to believe you may have an intermittent motherboard issue which means the motherboard (mobo for short) may be starting to fail.  
You could also build a Hackentosh if you want but it's generally going to be more expensive (and slightly more complex - loading OS X) than a typical PC.  The benefit is you'll have OS X on it and access to a whole lot more Windows type applications than Linux provides.

Building a CustoMac Buyer s Guide January 2015 - tonymacx86.com

When my Win 7 machines give out or they stop supporting Win 7, whichever comes first, I plan on doing that myself.
When it's time I'll replace my laptops with OS X compatible ones and Hackentosh them, generally all I'll have to do is replace the WiFi cards to make them work properly.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 16, 2015)

Hey, this looks like lot more fun than walking on running on the treadmill:


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 16, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Hey, this looks like lot more fun than walking on running on the treadmill:


Ten years ago..... maybe......


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 16, 2015)

Speaking of exercising, just got back in from a dip in the pool, pushed it today, 2 sets of 4 overhand laps and 1 set of 2 backstroke laps, about double what I've been doing......  my shoulders hurt and I could lay down and go to sleep right now.......


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 16, 2015)

Well, my PC is still running.  My second HD isn't showing up, I had it unplugged when I started and I'm afraid to restart to access it.    It's not a big deal, nothing on it is too important.

I've spent too much of the day browsing newegg.  Right now I've got a new, full PC in the cart, plus a new motherboard for this one, with Win 10, for $640.  If I don't want to worry about keeping this PC going, just transfer the HDs to the new PC and use my current case, that goes down to $500.  If I decide to try Linux (Ubuntu seems to be the most popular) it goes down to $400.  Hopefully I have plenty of time to decide (assuming this PC doesn't freeze up on me again) and, of course, the prices could change in the next couple of months as PC hardware does.

I usually end up spending a lot of time trying to figure out what to get, get frustrated, and eventually just say, "Screw it!  Get this stuff!".  

I'm leaning towards going ahead and getting Windows right now, but I might do some more Linux research and change that before I need to buy.  So far it sounds like my games, at least, would likely run fine using WINE.

As though PC problems aren't annoying enough, the puppy is having digestive issues and pooping all over the house the last couple of days.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 16, 2015)

Diarrhea in Dogs Natural Dog Guide


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 17, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Well, my PC is still running.  My second HD isn't showing up, I had it unplugged when I started and I'm afraid to restart to access it.    It's not a big deal, nothing on it is too important.
> 
> I've spent too much of the day browsing newegg.  Right now I've got a new, full PC in the cart, plus a new motherboard for this one, with Win 10, for $640.  If I don't want to worry about keeping this PC going, just transfer the HDs to the new PC and use my current case, that goes down to $500.  If I decide to try Linux (Ubuntu seems to be the most popular) it goes down to $400.  Hopefully I have plenty of time to decide (assuming this PC doesn't freeze up on me again) and, of course, the prices could change in the next couple of months as PC hardware does.
> 
> ...


Ubuntu and Linux Mint are the top two distributions for beginners, supposedly Ubuntu is more OS X related, Mint is closer to Windows.  Distro "testers" have tried both with non or low tech saavy Windows and OS X users, almost all said that Mint was faster and easier to use particularly because of Ubuntu's Dash which most found a little confusing at first.  Once they learned to use Dash they almost all said they prefer Ubuntu except the more techie ones who preferred Mint.  The Ubuntu Software Center is easier (more intuitive) to use and has more applications but a slightly higher initial learning curve.  Both have a huge support network, there's more help available then you will probably ever need. 
Here's a quick comparison of both:


As for WINE you need to check if your games are compatible, the other option is to install VMware then install Windows inside VMware but you better have a fast and powerful machine and both have their pros and cons. 

WineHQ - Wine Application Database

You can also use Steam but even there your selections are limited (so far). 

Personally I like the look and feel of both, both have different aspects to them that appeal to me so every once in a while I replace one with the other but my first Linux love has always been Ubuntu, it's what I started my Linux experience on. 
They both have Terminal (in Windows it's the command screen) You may never have to use it but I taught myself some commands and after a while learned to use it for updates and some downloads/installs (I like it better than the GUI for some things).  A lot of sites give the exact commands to use and all ya have to do is copy the command and past it into Terminal and hit enter, it will ask for your password on the first entry, a security feature.

BTW Ubuntu 15.4 and Mint 17.2 are the newest releases, Mint is actually built off of Ubuntu.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 17, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ernie,
Foxfyre,
WQ's mom Dorothy and Aunt Bev,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Spoonman, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.





P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 17, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Weird, mine has a 5' handle and a chisel edge...


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 17, 2015)

My PC is across the street in the shop.  Supposedly it can't access the driver for the internet.  Personally, I blame Windows 8.1 and Acer.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 17, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  I've been trying to get my motor running for over an hour now.  But oh well.  Nothing on tap that absolutely HAS to get done today except I HAVE to water my plants.  But Merry Monday to all.   Looks like we're all in for a sweltering day before the next cold front washes over the country in a day or two.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## 007 (Aug 17, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


>


Ya know... when I see pics like that, I have to think that they're staged, because seriously, who could be that flippin' stupid?


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 17, 2015)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I submit multiple posts on the board as proof...


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 17, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  I've been trying to get my motor running for over an hour now.  But oh well.  Nothing on tap that absolutely HAS to get done today except I HAVE to water my plants.  But Merry Monday to all.   Looks like we're all in for a sweltering day before the next cold front washes over the country in a day or two.


Me too, 5 1/2 hours of sleep, still working on my first pot of coffee.  Considering opening up the IV dip into a flood.........


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 17, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


>


I know that guy.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 17, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Hey, this looks like lot more fun than walking on running on the treadmill:




Foxy, this vid really made me laugh, so I used it in a flame zone gag (while giving you proper credit).    I found another one almost as goofy.

White People.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm back.......... finally ! 

We lost our home phone and internet in the wee morning hours of last Wed.
2 million Arizonian's without internet for 2 days. Then when it was restored late Thursday morning we still did not have a phone or internet. Grrrrrrr..........
Called the company last Thursday afternoon in Florida and found out our power supply cord was fried from the electrical storm surge.
They mailed out a new one and we just got it today in the mail.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 17, 2015)

peach174 said:


> I'm back.......... finally !
> 
> We lost our home phone and internet in the wee morning hours of last Wed.
> 2 million Arizonian's without internet for 2 days. Then when it was restored late Thursday morning we still did not have a phone or internet. Grrrrrrr..........
> ...



Wow Peach.  I had missed you recently but hoped you were just off doing something really fun.  That does not sound like fun though.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 17, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm back.......... finally !
> ...



Yeah, real bummer and was very upset and angry for a little while.
Things are Ok now and smoothed over.
Happy to be back and we got a really good more expensive surge protector.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 17, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



That should help.  I haven't had much problem here in town, but Hombre's computer got knocked out by lightning three times until we finally wised up and bought the pricy  fancy surge protectors and we have had no problems since.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 17, 2015)

Okay, I have to go rummage in the kitchen to see what I might put together for lunch or dinner, whichever we decide it is going to be.  I can't do the breakfast thing because Hombre already did breakfast as breakfast this morning.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 17, 2015)

Well hell. I gained a lb, so...back to what I was doing before the colonoscopy. Which means icky food.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 17, 2015)

Been watching/listening to music videos for a while.  Used to listen to Andre Segovia (Spanish guitar master back in the 70s), just found a "new" master to listen to, Al Marconi.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 17, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Well hell. I gained a lb, so...back to what I was doing before the colonoscopy. Which means icky food.



You sure it isn't just a bit of water retention?  I would wait 24 hours before doing any thing drastic.  My weight can vary a pound from hour to hour almost.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 17, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Hey, this looks like lot more fun than walking on running on the treadmill:


I actually like Bruno Mars, which puzzles my daughter...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 17, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Been watching/listening to music videos for a while.  Used to listen to Andre Segovia (Spanish guitar master back in the 70s), just found a "new" master to listen to, Al Marconi.


Other than most of those look like a Gracie avatar, I'd picture gypsies having darker eyes...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 17, 2015)

So, I made it home this weekend to discover a really super nice camp on my property.  I left a non-threatening, neutral note at the campsite requesting they move by tomorrow afternoon.  We'll see how that goes.  How the hell do you justify setting up your camp right in front of a "No Trespassing" sign, I don't know.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 17, 2015)

Maybe they can't read.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 17, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, this looks like lot more fun than walking on running on the treadmill:
> ...


You sound like me, I like all kinds of music, I've added that song to a list for an new CD I'm putting together.  It's a Mark Ronson song with Bruno Mars, he has another great one with Keyone Starr called I Can't Lose.  Kinda does what Santana does, write the songs, play the musical instrument and someone else does the vocals like Smooth with Rob Thomas from Matchbox Twenty.  
Personally I don't think that song would be as awesome as it is without Robs' vocals, not that it's not awesome enough......


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 18, 2015)

Thomas did a fine job, but lots of guys could have done the vocals. Joe Cocker comes to mind.... Almost any one except maybe Niel Young.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 18, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I just like Bruno Mars...his vocals are da bomb.  He's got something out now with another performer..."Uptown Funk" that makes me want to boogie!!  And I am no Michelle Pfeiffer fan.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 18, 2015)

Evening all.

I spoke with my lovely friend tonight. Tracy says that if I need to travel to Melbourne to submit my statement, she will drive me. I am so eternally grateful to her.

I hope everyone is doing okay - and the weather is alright.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 18, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Awesome tune!  I love Santana.  This is a really good one too that you might enjoy.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 18, 2015)

Ringel05, you don't like that one?  Okay, but you MUST like this one.    Michelle Branch has a wonderful voice.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 18, 2015)

BTW, happy Tuesday coffee shoppers!


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 18, 2015)

Also, I used Resolve carpet cleaner on my carpet where there was a big brown trail from where people walk from the living room area to the slider.  My gosh, that stuff works great!  You can still tell it's a high traffic area, but it really cleaned it up well.    I really do need to rent a cleaner or something and clean the carpets though.  I probably should have done it at the end of winter.  They get so dirty during winter time.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 18, 2015)

Good Morning everybody.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 18, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05, you don't like that one?  Okay, but you MUST like this one.    Michelle Branch has a wonderful voice.


My two favorite Santana songs are Smooth and Maria, Maria in that order.  I also like a lot of Ricky Martins' songs, I like Salsa.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 18, 2015)

Noomi said:


> Evening all.
> 
> I spoke with my lovely friend tonight. Tracy says that if I need to travel to Melbourne to submit my statement, she will drive me. I am so eternally grateful to her.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing okay - and the weather is alright.



Hi Noomi.  Since almost the entire United States is having the hottest weather of the summer, I presume it is the dead of winter there?  But probably no snow?  Somehow I had the notion you lived in Melbourne.  But I guess on second thought we never discussed that, so who the heck knows where I get the notions I sometimes get?     Anyhow a friend is a precious thing, especially one that continues to encourage us to be the best that we can be.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 18, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, this looks like lot more fun than walking on running on the treadmill:
> ...



I need to listen to more modern music I guess because gradually they are beginning to restore melody and song styling instead of it just being tuneless noise with a beat.  After watching ya'lls discussion on this, I pulled up some Bruno Mars and Santana and Ricky Martin and yes, some of their stuff I can warm up to.  So maybe I'll not hold onto to my prejudices re all modern music so tightly.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 18, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


This was Ricky Martin's main American hit.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 18, 2015)

Oh and if anyone remembers Julio Inglesias, this is his son Enrique.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 18, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


OOOO Brings back memories. I was dating a woman from Spanish Harlem named Maria when that came out.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 18, 2015)

Back from vacation...  Actually, I got back home around 4:00 pm on Saturday.  Had a great time.  The RV performed flawlessly.  I actually averaged 10.5 mpg for gas which for a RV is pretty good.  Didn't go to Montana as originally planned.  Instead we went to Virginia to visit with an old friend who is getting on in years and health is declining a tad.  Had a great three day visit with him and his wife and then went to Williamsburg, VA and spent a day there.  We ate at the King's Arms Inn again because it's where Mrs. BBD and I ate supper on the day we were married.  Left Williamsburg and went to Monticello - Thomas Jefferson's home and looked the place over.  Then we went to Appomattox and visited the McClean House where Gen. Robert E. Lee surrendered to Gen. Grant to end the Civil War. From there we went to Beckley, WV and visited the Exhibition Coal Mine.  They turned off the lights while we were inside of the mine and I tell you, with those lights out, it was darker than the inside of a cow!  Next day went into Kentucky and visited the Claiborne Farm in Paris, KY.  While there I got to rub Orb on the noggin.  If you remember, he won the Kentucky Derby in 2013.  He is a rather handsome fellow!  Also got to see Secretariat's grave and the stall he used to hang out in.  I have to tell you that the Claiborne Farm is simply breath-taking.  I can't describe how nice the place looks.  Later that day we visited Old Friends which is a retirement home for thoroughbreds and got to see many retired race horses just hanging out in the pasture having a good time.  The next day we went to see Henry Clay's home, Ashland.  From there we drove to Paducah, KY and visited the National Quilt Museum and Mrs. BBD then went to Hancock's of Paducah and spent over 3 hours inside shopping while I napped inside of the RV.  The next day we drove home.  Had a great time and it was nice to get away for a little bit.  Haven't decided on it for sure yet but we might take a little trip up to New England again this fall.  So, any coffee left?  I could use a cup! Forgot to mention that we also went to the Wild Turkey Distillery and took their tour there.  Quite an operation going on there!


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 18, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Back from vacation...  Actually, I got back home around 4:00 pm on Saturday.  Had a great time.  The RV performed flawlessly.  I actually averaged 10.5 mpg for gas which for a RV is pretty good.  Didn't go to Montana as originally planned.  Instead we went to Virginia to visit with an old friend who is getting on in years and health is declining a tad.  Had a great three day visit with him and his wife and then went to Williamsburg, VA and spent a day there.  We ate at the King's Arms Inn again because it's where Mrs. BBD and I ate supper on the day we were married.  Left Williamsburg and went to Monticello - Thomas Jefferson's home and looked the place over.  Then we went to Appomattox and visited the McClean House where Gen. Robert E. Lee surrendered to Gen. Grant to end the Civil War. From there we went to Beckley, WV and visited the Exhibition Coal Mine.  They turned off the lights while we were inside of the mine and I tell you, with those lights out, it was darker than the inside of a cow!  Next day went into Kentucky and visited the Claiborne Farm in Paris, KY.  While there I got to rub Orb on the noggin.  If you remember, he won the Kentucky Derby in 2013.  He is a rather handsome fellow!  Also got to see Secretariat's grave and the stall he used to hang out in.  I have to tell you that the Claiborne Farm is simply breath-taking.  I can't describe how nice the place looks.  Later that day we visited Old Friends which is a retirement home for thoroughbreds and got to see many retired race horses just hanging out in the pasture having a good time.  The next day we went to see Henry Clay's home, Ashland.  From there we drove to Paducah, KY and visited the National Quilt Museum and Mrs. BBD then went to Hancock's of Paducah and spent over 3 hours inside shopping while I napped inside of the RV.  The next day we drove home.  Had a great time and it was nice to get away for a little bit.  Haven't decided on it for sure yet but we might take a little trip up to New England again this fall.  So, any coffee left?  I could use a cup! Forgot to mention that we also went to the Wild Turkey Distillery and took their tour there.  Quite an operation going on there!



I find myself wondering how many cows you have been inside of for comparison.  

Glad you had a good trip!


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm concerned about Daisy the Mutt.  Ever since Sunday afternoon, she has refused to put any weight on her left rear leg.  She limps around Pimplebutt and looks absolutely pitiful.  When I put her outside, she walks around on her front paws exclusively.  I called the Veterinarian's office and made an appointment for he tomorrow at 10:30.  Mom, meanwhile,  implored me to call the Vet back and explain that this is an emergency.  Daisy is not bleeding, she's awake and ready to lick out any bowl that had contained ice cream.  It's not an emergency by any stretch except Mom's.

But, you're long over due for a story.  Back in the mid 1980s I lived in sunny Sarasota, Florida.  While it is truly a beautiful place, it's not for me.  I need the change of seasons to remain sane.  I remember Christmastime there when they would light up the palm trees in red and green floodlights.  Yuck!  Christmas there to me was as Christmas must be for a Hindu.

I was relatively fresh out of The Ohio State University and embarking on my career as an engineer.  My first assignment was to gather topographical data on a 5,000 acre plot of land that was to be developed into 36 holes of golf and luxury homes.  But when I first saw it, it was nothing more than billiard table flat ground with scrub palms, live oaks and wild boar.

One lunchtime, I took my seat on the tailgate of the pickup truck we were using as a survey vehicle.  I opened my lunch and the newspaper and partook of both.  A little background information.  My real first name is Scott, not Nosmo.  This is germane to the story as you will see later on.

One of the fellows on the survey crew was named Jim.  Jim was a very pleasant guy, but he was also profoundly deaf.  He sported hearing aids in both ears and suffered from a severe speech impediment.  His "s"  sounds came out like "Ds".  Jim was from Daginaw Micdigan.

Jim wandered off into the scrub while I ate and read the paper.  About five minutes later I heard Jim call out "Hey Dot!"  "What is it Jim?" I answered.

"Ya got any dope?" he called to me.

"Dope?!?  What would I have any dope out here for?"

Jim emerged from the cover of the scrub palms, lifted his left hand to the sky and said "'Cause I got dit on my hand!"


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 18, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Been watching/listening to music videos for a while.  Used to listen to Andre Segovia (Spanish guitar master back in the 70s), just found a "new" master to listen to, Al Marconi.



Have you heard John Williams playing Villa Lobos?  I tried to play it myself but I only managed to learn the first page of five pages, before giving up. I just got sick of having to play the same thing every day and  I still made mistakes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 18, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Back from vacation...  Actually, I got back home around 4:00 pm on Saturday.  Had a great time.  The RV performed flawlessly.  I actually averaged 10.5 mpg for gas which for a RV is pretty good.  Didn't go to Montana as originally planned.  Instead we went to Virginia to visit with an old friend who is getting on in years and health is declining a tad.  Had a great three day visit with him and his wife and then went to Williamsburg, VA and spent a day there.  We ate at the King's Arms Inn again because it's where Mrs. BBD and I ate supper on the day we were married.  Left Williamsburg and went to Monticello - Thomas Jefferson's home and looked the place over.  Then we went to Appomattox and visited the McClean House where Gen. Robert E. Lee surrendered to Gen. Grant to end the Civil War. From there we went to Beckley, WV and visited the Exhibition Coal Mine.  They turned off the lights while we were inside of the mine and I tell you, with those lights out, it was darker than the inside of a cow!  Next day went into Kentucky and visited the Claiborne Farm in Paris, KY.  While there I got to rub Orb on the noggin.  If you remember, he won the Kentucky Derby in 2013.  He is a rather handsome fellow!  Also got to see Secretariat's grave and the stall he used to hang out in.  I have to tell you that the Claiborne Farm is simply breath-taking.  I can't describe how nice the place looks.  Later that day we visited Old Friends which is a retirement home for thoroughbreds and got to see many retired race horses just hanging out in the pasture having a good time.  The next day we went to see Henry Clay's home, Ashland.  From there we drove to Paducah, KY and visited the National Quilt Museum and Mrs. BBD then went to Hancock's of Paducah and spent over 3 hours inside shopping while I napped inside of the RV.  The next day we drove home.  Had a great time and it was nice to get away for a little bit.  Haven't decided on it for sure yet but we might take a little trip up to New England again this fall.  So, any coffee left?  I could use a cup! Forgot to mention that we also went to the Wild Turkey Distillery and took their tour there.  Quite an operation going on there!



Sounds like a wonderful trip BBD.  The summer we spent in West Virginia included many excursion into Virginia including many of the places you mentioned.  We did miss the Claiborne Farm though coming and going through KY though I thought that was in Virginia?--that I would have loved being a life long horse lover.  We were staying in White Sulphur Springs just a stone's throw from the Virginia state line--not far from Beckley where we also visited the coal mine.  So I was tracing the route as you were relating and it brought back a lot of great memories.  I wouldn't take for that summer.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 18, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Also, I used Resolve carpet cleaner on my carpet where there was a big brown trail from where people walk from the living room area to the slider.  My gosh, that stuff works great!  You can still tell it's a high traffic area, but it really cleaned it up well.    I really do need to rent a cleaner or something and clean the carpets though.  I probably should have done it at the end of winter.  They get so dirty during winter time.


I use resolve alla time! Great stuff! In between using that, I spritz my carpet with vinegar mixed with equal amounts of water, let dry, then sprinkle baking soda on it, let sit, then vac.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 18, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Been watching/listening to music videos for a while.  Used to listen to Andre Segovia (Spanish guitar master back in the 70s), just found a "new" master to listen to, Al Marconi.
> ...


A little too slow for my tastes.  Eons ago I unsuccessfully did try to emulate Andre Segovia...... very unsuccessfully.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 18, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Back from vacation...  Actually, I got back home around 4:00 pm on Saturday.  Had a great time.  The RV performed flawlessly.  I actually averaged 10.5 mpg for gas which for a RV is pretty good.  Didn't go to Montana as originally planned.  Instead we went to Virginia to visit with an old friend who is getting on in years and health is declining a tad.  Had a great three day visit with him and his wife and then went to Williamsburg, VA and spent a day there.  We ate at the King's Arms Inn again because it's where Mrs. BBD and I ate supper on the day we were married.  Left Williamsburg and went to Monticello - Thomas Jefferson's home and looked the place over.  Then we went to Appomattox and visited the McClean House where Gen. Robert E. Lee surrendered to Gen. Grant to end the Civil War. From there we went to Beckley, WV and visited the Exhibition Coal Mine.  They turned off the lights while we were inside of the mine and I tell you, with those lights out, it was darker than the inside of a cow!  Next day went into Kentucky and visited the Claiborne Farm in Paris, KY.  While there I got to rub Orb on the noggin.  If you remember, he won the Kentucky Derby in 2013.  He is a rather handsome fellow!  Also got to see Secretariat's grave and the stall he used to hang out in.  I have to tell you that the Claiborne Farm is simply breath-taking.  I can't describe how nice the place looks.  Later that day we visited Old Friends which is a retirement home for thoroughbreds and got to see many retired race horses just hanging out in the pasture having a good time.  The next day we went to see Henry Clay's home, Ashland.  From there we drove to Paducah, KY and visited the National Quilt Museum and Mrs. BBD then went to Hancock's of Paducah and spent over 3 hours inside shopping while I napped inside of the RV.  The next day we drove home.  Had a great time and it was nice to get away for a little bit.  Haven't decided on it for sure yet but we might take a little trip up to New England again this fall.  So, any coffee left?  I could use a cup! Forgot to mention that we also went to the Wild Turkey Distillery and took their tour there.  Quite an operation going on there!


Looks like you two had fun.  Good to see ya.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 18, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> I'm concerned about Daisy the Mutt.  Ever since Sunday afternoon, she has refused to put any weight on her left rear leg.  She limps around Pimplebutt and looks absolutely pitiful.  When I put her outside, she walks around on her front paws exclusively.  I called the Veterinarian's office and made an appointment for he tomorrow at 10:30.  Mom, meanwhile,  implored me to call the Vet back and explain that this is an emergency.  Daisy is not bleeding, she's awake and ready to lick out any bowl that had contained ice cream.  It's not an emergency by any stretch except Mom's.
> 
> But, you're long over due for a story.  Back in the mid 1980s I lived in sunny Sarasota, Florida.  While it is truly a beautiful place, it's not for me.  I need the change of seasons to remain sane.  I remember Christmastime there when they would light up the palm trees in red and green floodlights.  Yuck!  Christmas there to me was as Christmas must be for a Hindu.
> 
> ...


Ohio State?  I knew there was a reason I didn't like you........ 




Hope it's nothing serious with Daisy.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 18, 2015)

So I decided to try Zorin OS on this PC.  It is supposed to be very close to Windows in the desktop look and function, but it still is described as a stable Linux OS.  I tried to use the Vista shrink function to create a new partition and it tells me I have 5 megs of free space.  5 megs!  I have 118 gigs free on this HD.  I'm running a defrag with a program called Auslogics now hoping it will free up space at the end of the drive and allow me to create a reasonable partition.  Damn you, annoying PC stuff!


----------



## Gracie (Aug 18, 2015)

I reserved my windows 10 but am not sure I plan to install it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 18, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> I'm concerned about Daisy the Mutt.  Ever since Sunday afternoon, she has refused to put any weight on her left rear leg.  She limps around Pimplebutt and looks absolutely pitiful.  When I put her outside, she walks around on her front paws exclusively.  I called the Veterinarian's office and made an appointment for he tomorrow at 10:30.  Mom, meanwhile,  implored me to call the Vet back and explain that this is an emergency.  Daisy is not bleeding, she's awake and ready to lick out any bowl that had contained ice cream.  It's not an emergency by any stretch except Mom's.
> 
> But, you're long over due for a story.  Back in the mid 1980s I lived in sunny Sarasota, Florida.  While it is truly a beautiful place, it's not for me.  I need the change of seasons to remain sane.  I remember Christmastime there when they would light up the palm trees in red and green floodlights.  Yuck!  Christmas there to me was as Christmas must be for a Hindu.
> 
> ...



Great story, but so sorry about Daisy, Nosmo.  Sometimes they get a sticker so deeply embedded you can't see or feel it but it causes them pain.  Hopefully the vet will figure that out.  Our daughter's Beagle/pug mix somehow injured her back some months ago causing her to lose function in both back legs.  The vet was able to relieve her pain but not able to fix the problem so she could walk.  So daughter has been give her physical therapy, moves her around in a baby stroller, and has a little 'wheel chair' so the dog can propel herself using her front legs but it is still a massive chore taking care of this dog all these many many weeks.   The dog is too heavy to use only her front legs or even drag herself very far without benefit of her rear end wheel chair.

So daughter posted on Facebook a little while ago that Snooky had supported herself on her back legs for six whole second before she gradually sunk back to the floor.  That's a first.  We really expected that the outcome for this was to put the dog down, but they didn't give up on her.  And it looks like she may make it back after all.

And we had to have both back knees replace on our Lhasa/Keeshound mix but that was accomplished successfully and he was as good as new.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 18, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> So I decided to try Zorin OS on this PC.  It is supposed to be very close to Windows in the desktop look and function, but it still is described as a stable Linux OS.  I tried to use the Vista shrink function to create a new partition and it tells me I have 5 megs of free space.  5 megs!  I have 118 gigs free on this HD.  I'm running a defrag with a program called Auslogics now hoping it will free up space at the end of the drive and allow me to create a reasonable partition.  Damn you, annoying PC stuff!


Careful loading any Auslogic software on you system, they are one of the worst for adding other unwanted software, specifically Ask.  Once loaded Ask is a major pain to get rid of, it will hijack your browser and not let you use any other search engine.
Zorin OS is a great operating system but doesn't have the community or software choices Ubuntu, Mint and Fedora/RedHat have.  Had it on an old computer that I eventually got rid of. 

Free partition managers;
15 Best Free Partitioning Software To Manage Partitions


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 18, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Back from vacation...  Actually, I got back home around 4:00 pm on Saturday.  Had a great time.  The RV performed flawlessly.  I actually averaged 10.5 mpg for gas which for a RV is pretty good.  Didn't go to Montana as originally planned.  Instead we went to Virginia to visit with an old friend who is getting on in years and health is declining a tad.  Had a great three day visit with him and his wife and then went to Williamsburg, VA and spent a day there.  We ate at the King's Arms Inn again because it's where Mrs. BBD and I ate supper on the day we were married.  Left Williamsburg and went to Monticello - Thomas Jefferson's home and looked the place over.  Then we went to Appomattox and visited the McClean House where Gen. Robert E. Lee surrendered to Gen. Grant to end the Civil War. From there we went to Beckley, WV and visited the Exhibition Coal Mine.  They turned off the lights while we were inside of the mine and I tell you, with those lights out, it was darker than the inside of a cow!  Next day went into Kentucky and visited the Claiborne Farm in Paris, KY.  While there I got to rub Orb on the noggin.  If you remember, he won the Kentucky Derby in 2013.  He is a rather handsome fellow!  Also got to see Secretariat's grave and the stall he used to hang out in.  I have to tell you that the Claiborne Farm is simply breath-taking.  I can't describe how nice the place looks.  Later that day we visited Old Friends which is a retirement home for thoroughbreds and got to see many retired race horses just hanging out in the pasture having a good time.  The next day we went to see Henry Clay's home, Ashland.  From there we drove to Paducah, KY and visited the National Quilt Museum and Mrs. BBD then went to Hancock's of Paducah and spent over 3 hours inside shopping while I napped inside of the RV.  The next day we drove home.  Had a great time and it was nice to get away for a little bit.  Haven't decided on it for sure yet but we might take a little trip up to New England again this fall.  So, any coffee left?  I could use a cup! Forgot to mention that we also went to the Wild Turkey Distillery and took their tour there.  Quite an operation going on there!





BBD....glad you had a good trip.    Sherry and me did a Virginia trip in April.  It was Sherry's first time at Monticello and Colonial Williamsburg.  I have never been to Appomattox.  As a native Virginian I am a little embarrassed to admit that.

Sounds like you and Mrs BBD had some cool adventures.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 18, 2015)

You just know someone wouldn't believe it and keep going.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 18, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > So I decided to try Zorin OS on this PC.  It is supposed to be very close to Windows in the desktop look and function, but it still is described as a stable Linux OS.  I tried to use the Vista shrink function to create a new partition and it tells me I have 5 megs of free space.  5 megs!  I have 118 gigs free on this HD.  I'm running a defrag with a program called Auslogics now hoping it will free up space at the end of the drive and allow me to create a reasonable partition.  Damn you, annoying PC stuff!
> ...



Auslogic did the defrag and it gave me an extra 21G of space.  I am now shrinking my drive.  I don't know how long it will take, will probably end up leaving it going overnight and try loading Zorin tomorrow to see how I like it (assuming my PC will reboot )


----------



## Gracie (Aug 18, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > I'm concerned about Daisy the Mutt.  Ever since Sunday afternoon, she has refused to put any weight on her left rear leg.  She limps around Pimplebutt and looks absolutely pitiful.  When I put her outside, she walks around on her front paws exclusively.  I called the Veterinarian's office and made an appointment for he tomorrow at 10:30.  Mom, meanwhile,  implored me to call the Vet back and explain that this is an emergency.  Daisy is not bleeding, she's awake and ready to lick out any bowl that had contained ice cream.  It's not an emergency by any stretch except Mom's.
> ...


Do you happen to have a pool or jacuzzi? Water therapy is used for dogs that can't use their back legs to strenthen muslces and whatnot. And the warmth does wonders too.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 18, 2015)

I guess they have to do something to pass the time.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Aug 18, 2015)

WATER THERAPY - Water4Dogs

Water Therapy for Ailing Pooches

Canine hydrotherapy - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 18, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


If you want an easy transition from windows, I'd try Kubuntu. The install will likely figure partition size for you once you've defragged your windows partition. You can even run it from the CD without installing, though it will run a good deal slower


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 19, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



She has a pool in her house near Santa Cruz but is currently living near Monterey but they go to the beach pretty much every day or at least often.  And they do some pool therapy too.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 19, 2015)

Well, it took 9.5 hours (that's what I get for using the Windows tool instead of a third party one) but I finally got my drive shrunk.  Now I'm formatting the unallocated space so I can then put Linux on it (if my PC doesn't freeze when I reboot).  Whee!  Messing around with computers!


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 19, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> I find myself wondering how many cows you have been inside of for comparison.
> 
> Glad you had a good trip!



Sort of wondering what motivates you to try the second cow myself...


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 19, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Well, it took 9.5 hours (that's what I get for using the Windows tool instead of a third party one) but I finally got my drive shrunk.  Now I'm formatting the unallocated space so I can then put Linux on it (if my PC doesn't freeze when I reboot).  Whee!  Messing around with computers!



The shop just called, $30 to fix my computer.  No stress and very little time involved, just saying.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 19, 2015)

blackhawk said:


> You just know someone wouldn't believe it and keep going.



We have two train overpasses that get hit frequently.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 19, 2015)

Sorry, I've been a bit of a stranger around these parts lately.    I haven't been keeping up very well with the posts.  Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sorry, I've been a bit of a stranger around these parts lately.    I haven't been keeping up very well with the posts.  Hope everyone is doing well!!



...okay...Hi ChrisL.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 19, 2015)

Damn ! I am all flustered. I have had a telephone scammer bothering me. He pretended to be my service provider, but then started asking me questions. I guessed he was trying to make me change from my existing provider so I put the phone down. Then he ran again later and this time I got him to admit he was from another company and I put the phone down again. If he rings again I will tell him to F off.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 19, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Damn ! I am all flustered. I have had a telephone scammer bothering me. He pretended to be my service provider, but then started asking me questions. I guessed he was trying to make me change from my existing provider so I put the phone down. Then he ran again later and this time I got him to admit he was from another company and I put the phone down again. If he rings again I will tell him to F off.



You tell 'em!  

Lol.  I don't like getting calls all the time from the same telemarketers either.  Can't you block calls?  Maybe tell them if they give you the option to block their calls, you'd think about it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 19, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Damn ! I am all flustered. I have had a telephone scammer bothering me. He pretended to be my service provider, but then started asking me questions. I guessed he was trying to make me change from my existing provider so I put the phone down. Then he ran again later and this time I got him to admit he was from another company and I put the phone down again. If he rings again I will tell him to F off.


Ya need a national do-not-call registry.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sorry, I've been a bit of a stranger around these parts lately.    I haven't been keeping up very well with the posts.  Hope everyone is doing well!!


It.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 19, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Damn ! I am all flustered. I have had a telephone scammer bothering me. He pretended to be my service provider, but then started asking me questions. I guessed he was trying to make me change from my existing provider so I put the phone down. Then he ran again later and this time I got him to admit he was from another company and I put the phone down again. If he rings again I will tell him to F off.
> ...



I was on that for a while but you have to sign up every year or something.  I just keep forgetting to do that.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 19, 2015)

A quick update on Daisy the Mutt.  After a thorough veterinarian exam including x-rays, it has been determined that Daisy has suffered a 'soft tissue injury'.  A muscle pull perhaps.

Her recovery includes four weeks of rest (this is prescribed for a dog who sleeps 18 hours a day on a big green cushion the size of a toilet seat) and pain medication daily.  Her nightly regimen of clowning around in the park, chasing squirrels and chipmunks and performing her famous 'Stick 'em up! Bang!" routine will be curtailed.  Her regimen of constant rest will continue.

And the best news, I got off under $125 in vet bills!

She should be back in the pink by late September!


----------



## 007 (Aug 19, 2015)

Boy it's REALLY cooled down up nort' here in Wiscaaansin. I love it.

So there I was, standing there in the pouring down rain at an afternoon auction yesterday, just for one thing, and boy did it pay off. I had read on the auction bill that there was a "chipper/shredder" to be sold, and when I got there and saw it, it looked like new. Come to find out it's only been used once, so it is virtually new. I did a little quick research with the Galaxy at the auction and saw that they go for around $550 new. So the bidding starts on it low and never really builds any steam. It quickly went to just me and one other person that didn't seem to enthused about bidding, so always bid as though you will NOT quit and they usually die out, even though my cousin, the auctioneer, did not want to give it up, aside from his pounding it trying to get more money for it, the bid ended with me at $170. He knew I was stealing it... LOL... YA WIN SOME, YA LOSE SOME, yesterday I won big time. Boy can I use this thing...


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Damn ! I am all flustered. I have had a telephone scammer bothering me. He pretended to be my service provider, but then started asking me questions. I guessed he was trying to make me change from my existing provider so I put the phone down. Then he ran again later and this time I got him to admit he was from another company and I put the phone down again. If he rings again I will tell him to F off.
> ...



I rang the number to find out who had called me, but his number was withheld so I can not block it.
What annoyed me was that he definitely tried to deceive me into believing he was my service provider, so as to get information that would allow him to change my account.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


No you don't however you do have to sign back up if you get a new number.
Also, if a telemarketing firm is affiliated with, sayyyyy, Sears and you shop at Sears one time they can then legally call you, charities and political calls are exempt.  Lastly, I have to double check this one, local (in-state) businesses are exempt, also the registry was never meant to end all calls, it was meant to cut them way back.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 19, 2015)

007 said:


> Boy it's REALLY cooled down up nort' here in Wiscaaansin. I love it.
> 
> So there I was, standing there in the pouring down rain at an afternoon auction yesterday, just for one thing, and boy did it pay off. I had read on the auction bill that there was a "chipper/shredder" to be sold, and when I got there and saw it, it looked like new. Come to find out it's only been used once, so it is virtually new. I did a little quick research with the Galaxy at the auction and saw that they go for around $550 new. So the bidding starts on it low and never really builds any steam. It quickly went to just me and one other person that didn't seem to enthused about bidding, so always bid as though you will NOT quit and they usually die out, even though my cousin, the auctioneer, did not want to give it up, aside from his pounding it trying to get more money for it, the bid ended with me at $170. He knew I was stealing it... LOL... YA WIN SOME, YA LOSE SOME, yesterday I won big time. Boy can I use this thing...



Lol.  Gotta love the warnings.  Don't stick your head in the chipper now!


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 19, 2015)

007 said:


> Boy it's REALLY cooled down up nort' here in Wiscaaansin. I love it.
> 
> So there I was, standing there in the pouring down rain at an afternoon auction yesterday, just for one thing, and boy did it pay off. I had read on the auction bill that there was a "chipper/shredder" to be sold, and when I got there and saw it, it looked like new. Come to find out it's only been used once, so it is virtually new. I did a little quick research with the Galaxy at the auction and saw that they go for around $550 new. So the bidding starts on it low and never really builds any steam. It quickly went to just me and one other person that didn't seem to enthused about bidding, so always bid as though you will NOT quit and they usually die out, even though my cousin, the auctioneer, did not want to give it up, aside from his pounding it trying to get more money for it, the bid ended with me at $170. He knew I was stealing it... LOL... YA WIN SOME, YA LOSE SOME, yesterday I won big time. Boy can I use this thing...


All of us boys like our different toys.....


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Boy it's REALLY cooled down up nort' here in Wiscaaansin. I love it.
> ...


Ever wonder why there were all these warnings on all these different products?  Let's face it, anyone who sticks their head in a powered up chipper or uses a hair drier in the bathtub deserves what they get........


----------



## 007 (Aug 19, 2015)

Well yipee yiyo cow patty, look what the UPS guy just dropped off... the new Dewalt DWE7491RS table saw... Christmas continues...


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 19, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Boy it's REALLY cooled down up nort' here in Wiscaaansin. I love it.
> ...



My son is currently working for a tree company, and they have a really huge and powerful one.  He says that he can see how, if you don't know what you're doing, you could get dragged into it if you were a smaller lighter person.  He tells me you have to be pretty careful on how you put larger branches in there and stuff.


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 19, 2015)

007 said:


> Well yipee yiyo cow patty, look what the UPS guy just dropped off... the new Dewalt DWE7491RS table saw... Christmas continues...


the stand come with it?  Or is the picture just "advertising"?


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 19, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Considering some of the posts I've read here, it's not really all that surprising anymore!    "Hmm, what's that in there, money?"


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I'd be willing to bet we all have done something extremely, dangerously stupid at least once in our lives..........  Me?  there are times I wonder how I survived my youth.......


----------



## 007 (Aug 19, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


I can block "private" type numbers that withhold their information on my Galaxy S4.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 19, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Damn ! I am all flustered. I have had a telephone scammer bothering me. He pretended to be my service provider, but then started asking me questions. I guessed he was trying to make me change from my existing provider so I put the phone down. Then he ran again later and this time I got him to admit he was from another company and I put the phone down again. If he rings again I will tell him to F off.



I wonder if he is the same guy speaking  very bad English who calls at least twice a week to tell me that my computer is not working properly and he needs to fix it?


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Damn ! I am all flustered. I have had a telephone scammer bothering me. He pretended to be my service provider, but then started asking me questions. I guessed he was trying to make me change from my existing provider so I put the phone down. Then he ran again later and this time I got him to admit he was from another company and I put the phone down again. If he rings again I will tell him to F off.
> ...


 
I would ask really?  how do you know?  Did you hack it???
Or say, I have a fix for you -- it's called "you're under arrest" cause I'm a cop!


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 19, 2015)

Good morning all.  Supposed to be about 20 degrees cooler here today too and I'm loving it.  I am so ready for fall weather.

Meanwhile I just saw this and love, love LOVE it :


----------



## 007 (Aug 19, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Well yipee yiyo cow patty, look what the UPS guy just dropped off... the new Dewalt DWE7491RS table saw... Christmas continues...
> ...


Yup, the stand with the fold down legs and wheels comes with it.

I did a lot of research on "portable" table saws, and this one kept showing up as a favorite and got good reviews.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 19, 2015)

Was just reading that one of the latest scams targets folks who rent hotel rooms for the night.  You just check in and you get a call from what appears to be the front desk saying that they are having trouble getting the equipment to accept your credit card and could you please read them the numbers?   Of course it isn't the front desk at all but an outside crook.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 19, 2015)

007 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Yup, our cell phones are now our primary phones, I block those calls also.  The home phone is in the "office", can't hear it in the bedroom or in the main part of the house.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 19, 2015)

Got my CPAP yesterday, put it on this morning when I finally went to bed, woke up about 2 hours later with a headache and took it off......  Looks like I'm going to have to work up to using it all night.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 19, 2015)

007 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



The only problem we would have with that is the three friends/relatives in the medical profession who appear as "private numbers' on our caller ID when they call us for routine stuff.  So I put up with all the crap instead of using means that would also block those calls that we want.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 19, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Got my CPAP yesterday, put it on this morning when I finally went to bed, woke up about 2 hours later with a headache and took it off......  Looks like I'm going to have to work up to using it all night.



I would call the sleep doctor and report and see what can be done about that.  Shouldn't be happening.  Did you have the humidifier going?


----------



## peach174 (Aug 19, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Got my CPAP yesterday, put it on this morning when I finally went to bed, woke up about 2 hours later with a headache and took it off......  Looks like I'm going to have to work up to using it all night.




That usually means that something is not fitting you right.
You should call them.


----------



## 007 (Aug 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


They could always get themselves a cheap cell phone to use for strictly family and private calls that they didn't have to block their number.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Got my CPAP yesterday, put it on this morning when I finally went to bed, woke up about 2 hours later with a headache and took it off......  Looks like I'm going to have to work up to using it all night.
> ...


Yeah, which may be the problem, with all the drainage I have at night it could be adding to it.  The more humid it gets the more often I get sinus headaches.


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Was just reading that one of the latest scams targets folks who rent hotel rooms for the night.  You just check in and you get a call from what appears to be the front desk saying that they are having trouble getting the equipment to accept your credit card and could you please read them the numbers?   Of course it isn't the front desk at all but an outside crook.


 
We saw a notice about this also at the hotel we were at last week!  People suck!


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 19, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Got my CPAP yesterday, put it on this morning when I finally went to bed, woke up about 2 hours later with a headache and took it off......  Looks like I'm going to have to work up to using it all night.
> ...


It was the first night, pretty sure I'll have to do some adjusting over the next week to get it just right.  Could be the mask I went with........


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 19, 2015)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I suppose but it really isn't necessary.  We are on the no sales calls list and we don't get all that many sales calls and either don't answer the ones we can identify on caller ID or we've sort of made it a sport with creative ways of dealing with pushy telemarketers and scammers.   When you get to be Hombre and my age, we take some delight in being eccentric old people that those telemarketers inevitably underestimate. Everybody needs a hobby.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 19, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Using the CPAP without the humidifier is an option but that can also cause some icky problems, BUT. . .maybe it can be turned down some and I do know a couple of folks who don't use a humidifier and report no consequences--others need a heated humidifier when they can't use the unheated one--that would be Hombre.  At any rate I sure wouldn't suffer and you obviously need that machine, so we'll hope for an easy fix.

Ringel05 - edited this after you read it.


----------



## 007 (Aug 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 19, 2015)

As the VA keeps giving me "add ons" I'm thinking about updating my "look".

Whadda ya'll think?


----------



## 007 (Aug 19, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> As the VA keeps giving me "add ons" I'm thinking about updating my "look".
> 
> Whadda ya'll think?


Why not... just go for the full assimilation...


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 19, 2015)

Well it didn't take me long to decide against Zorin OS.  It has a Look Changer feature to modify the look of the desktop.  It starts in a Win7 look, can change to XP or GNOME.  I decided to give the XP look a try and didn't like it.  When I tried to change back to Win7, nothing happened.  I tried to change to GNOME and got overlapping panes on the bottom of the desktop.  Basically it got stuck in XP look.

So that's all been deleted and now I'm deciding whether to try Mint or Ubuntu next.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 19, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Well it didn't take me long to decide against Zorin OS.  It has a Look Changer feature to modify the look of the desktop.  It starts in a Win7 look, can change to XP or GNOME.  I decided to give the XP look a try and didn't like it.  When I tried to change back to Win7, nothing happened.  I tried to change to GNOME and got overlapping panes on the bottom of the desktop.  Basically it got stuck in XP look.
> 
> So that's all been deleted and now I'm deciding whether to try Mint or Ubuntu next.


If I remember I initially had that problem with Zorin also, can't remember but I think there was an extra step I had to take to change it.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 19, 2015)

007 said:


> Boy it's REALLY cooled down up nort' here in Wiscaaansin. I love it.
> 
> So there I was, standing there in the pouring down rain at an afternoon auction yesterday, just for one thing, and boy did it pay off. I had read on the auction bill that there was a "chipper/shredder" to be sold, and when I got there and saw it, it looked like new. Come to find out it's only been used once, so it is virtually new. I did a little quick research with the Galaxy at the auction and saw that they go for around $550 new. So the bidding starts on it low and never really builds any steam. It quickly went to just me and one other person that didn't seem to enthused about bidding, so always bid as though you will NOT quit and they usually die out, even though my cousin, the auctioneer, did not want to give it up, aside from his pounding it trying to get more money for it, the bid ended with me at $170. He knew I was stealing it... LOL... YA WIN SOME, YA LOSE SOME, yesterday I won big time. Boy can I use this thing...



I would be curious how well it works.  Might make a good addition to my tree removal equipment.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Yep, you don't call an ambulance, just the coroner.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 19, 2015)

Bonzi said:


>



From experience, I can tell you a left knee works way better.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 19, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Got my CPAP yesterday, put it on this morning when I finally went to bed, woke up about 2 hours later with a headache and took it off......  Looks like I'm going to have to work up to using it all night.



Not at all uncommon.


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 19, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 
Yet still.... ouch!
My worst accident (to date) is cutting my hand open with a hedge trimmer - it wasn't a powerful one and it only touched briefly the area between my thumb an index finger....


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 19, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Went to the drug store and bought gauze, antibacterial cream, butterfly bandages and hydrogen peroxide.  It went back together nicely.  The jeans  was wearing were goners though.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 19, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Well it didn't take me long to decide against Zorin OS.  It has a Look Changer feature to modify the look of the desktop.  It starts in a Win7 look, can change to XP or GNOME.  I decided to give the XP look a try and didn't like it.  When I tried to change back to Win7, nothing happened.  I tried to change to GNOME and got overlapping panes on the bottom of the desktop.  Basically it got stuck in XP look.
> 
> So that's all been deleted and now I'm deciding whether to try Mint or Ubuntu next.


I'm quite sure you would like Kubuntu more than Ubuntu. Kubuntu uses the KDE desktop rather than Gnome. They are both the same other than that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 19, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Well it didn't take me long to decide against Zorin OS.  It has a Look Changer feature to modify the look of the desktop.  It starts in a Win7 look, can change to XP or GNOME.  I decided to give the XP look a try and didn't like it.  When I tried to change back to Win7, nothing happened.  I tried to change to GNOME and got overlapping panes on the bottom of the desktop.  Basically it got stuck in XP look.
> ...



I probably should point out that somewhere there is an obscure USMB rule about posting in foreign languages without a translation?  But so many of you seem to understand this language that I have decided not to complain about it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 19, 2015)

Okay, am I weird because I think this is beautiful?


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 19, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Got my CPAP yesterday, put it on this morning when I finally went to bed, woke up about 2 hours later with a headache and took it off......  Looks like I'm going to have to work up to using it all night.
> ...


The "class" I attended when I picked it up had 6 other guys in it, three were getting the new replacements, all said it took some time to fully adjust but once they did they couldn't sleep without it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay, am I weird because I think this is beautiful?


No, you're not weird, very Art Deco, one of my favorite eras.  It's gorgeous.  
Guess that's why I like the Steampunk stuff, Art Nuevo blended with Art Deco and elements of the Victorian and Empire eras.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 19, 2015)

Thankfully, I've never cut myself with any power tools.    I don't really use any power tools, so that probably helps too.  Lol.  I'm kind of intimidated by things like chippers, to be honest.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 19, 2015)

Another stupid accident . . . a woman in my area had dropped her wallet on the train tracks and went back to get it and was hit and killed by a train.  I cannot even imagine being that dumb.  Seriously.  I would not get anywhere close to where moving trains are.  I used to go for a walk in an area right next to the train tracks, and when those train come by, they are also very intimidating.  They are loud and so fast and big.  Scary stuff!


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Is your IPS blocked up?  Try more fibre.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Thankfully, I've never cut myself with any power tools.    I don't really use any power tools, so that probably helps too.  Lol.  I'm kind of intimidated by things like chippers, to be honest.


I took two finger tips off, one with a circular saw and one with a butcher knife.  Both times I allowed myself to be distracted.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 19, 2015)

Here it is . . .  I wonder how much money she had in her wallet?  

Woman Killed By Metro-North Train This Morning May Have Been Trying to Retrieve Her Wallet


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 19, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Thankfully, I've never cut myself with any power tools.    I don't really use any power tools, so that probably helps too.  Lol.  I'm kind of intimidated by things like chippers, to be honest.
> ...



I've certainly cut and burned myself enough times cooking!    Yup, I end up cutting and burning myself when I am careless or in a hurry.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Another stupid accident . . . a woman in my area had dropped her wallet on the train tracks and went back to get it and was hit and killed by a train.  I cannot even imagine being that dumb.  Seriously.  I would not get anywhere close to where moving trains are.  I used to go for a walk in an area right next to the train tracks, and when those train come by, they are also very intimidating.  They are loud and so fast and big.  Scary stuff!



Well I agree that trying to grab a wallet off the track with the train obviously inches away is pretty dumb.  But condolences to her family and friends.

I am one of those weird people--I've been using that word a lot to describe myself lately haven't I?--who loves trains--especially coal burners--and who will drive blocks out of my way to be first in line at a crossing when a train comes by.  As a child, one family we were friends with rented an old depot building for a house.  Their 'front porch' was the old train platform close enough to the tracks to load stuff off the platform into the box cars or whatever.  I used to love to be out there when the fast freights came by, but the illusion of being carried along with the train was so powerful that I would lie flat on the platform and hold on for dear life to avoid 'being carried away.'

Even saying that, all the train wrecks around the country in recent years has made me squeamish about riding trains as transportation.  Usually safe I know, but being trapped inside when you are injured or the train is on fire is a recurring nightmare of mine.  But I don't mind the slower Railrunner that runs as a commuter train between Albuquerque and Santa Fe and I'll ride a coal burner every chance I get.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Another stupid accident . . . a woman in my area had dropped her wallet on the train tracks and went back to get it and was hit and killed by a train.  I cannot even imagine being that dumb.  Seriously.  I would not get anywhere close to where moving trains are.  I used to go for a walk in an area right next to the train tracks, and when those train come by, they are also very intimidating.  They are loud and so fast and big.  Scary stuff!
> ...



Yeah, having a healthy respect for such things is . . . healthy.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Another stupid accident . . . a woman in my area had dropped her wallet on the train tracks and went back to get it and was hit and killed by a train.  I cannot even imagine being that dumb.  Seriously.  I would not get anywhere close to where moving trains are.  I used to go for a walk in an area right next to the train tracks, and when those train come by, they are also very intimidating.  They are loud and so fast and big.  Scary stuff!
> ...



She could have at least asked someone who works there to retrieve it for her.  At least they would know when it is safe to go onto the tracks.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 19, 2015)

I don't know.  I wouldn't go onto the train tracks at a busy train station like that.  No way.  

BTW, I thought that accident happened locally because it was on my local news this morning, but it was in CT. 

I've only ever been on the train once when I was a small child, so I don't remember it.  I have a healthy fear of getting too close to trains though.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay, am I weird because I think this is beautiful?



I don't know about the car, but the background looks a LOT like Newport, Rhode Island.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 19, 2015)

You have expensive taste, Foxy.   

The Delahaye Saoutchik Roadster - is this the world's most beautiful car?

The 1949 Delahaye 175 S Saoutchik Roadster will be auctioned at RM Auctions’ ‘Sports & Classics of Monterey’ event on August 13-14.

And if the anticipated price of somewhere between US$4 million and US$6 million is a bit steep for you, there are replica cars available at approximately US$500,000 fromDelahaye USA.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 19, 2015)

Can you imagine spending millions of dollars on a car?  Gee whiz!  I spend $25,000, and I feel like I'm getting totally ripped off!


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 19, 2015)

It'd be terrible if I owned a car like that.  I'd be like, "NO!  Don't TOUCH it!"  Lol.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



That's the problem with most accidents, however.  We don't think to ask somebody for help or instructions before we've already screwed up.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Just a tragic waste, over a wallet.  SMH.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I wonder how traumatic it is for the people who were operating the train?  They probably don't feel very good either after an incident such as this.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 19, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Well it didn't take me long to decide against Zorin OS.  It has a Look Changer feature to modify the look of the desktop.  It starts in a Win7 look, can change to XP or GNOME.  I decided to give the XP look a try and didn't like it.  When I tried to change back to Win7, nothing happened.  I tried to change to GNOME and got overlapping panes on the bottom of the desktop.  Basically it got stuck in XP look.
> ...



I went and got Ubuntu, I'm using it now.  I'll probably grab Kubuntu and either try it as well or just wait and try it when I put together my new machine.

I do have to say, the transition from Windows to Ubuntu looks like it is going to be.....annoying.  I just spent way too much time trying to figure out why I can't get the menu toolbar in Firefox.....before eventually realizing that it's there, I just can't see it unless I hover my cursor over the top of the page.  

Running commands in the terminal is also probably going to be a learning experience.  I didn't realize that it would ask for my password but then give no indication that it was accepting what I was typing!


----------



## MeBelle (Aug 19, 2015)

Quantum Windbag has passed on...

Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 19, 2015)

MeBelle said:


> Quantum Windbag has passed on...
> 
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum



Oh my--got an error message on your link MeBelle, but thanks for letting us know.  He had battled cancer for a very long time and sorry to hear that he finally lost that war.

Good to see you though.  You should stop by more often.


----------



## MeBelle (Aug 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag has passed on...
> ...


Thanks Foxy...

The 'error message' should have taken you to the final post.  

If you don't mind, I'll post the message here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 19, 2015)

MeBelle said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle said:
> ...



You're right, the link does take us to that thread and here it is again.
Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

He really wasn't active in the Coffee Shop MeBelle and I think so few posting here know who he is, better for those who did know him to pay their last respects there?  But no, I have no objection to you posting the post of his passing here.

But he and Syrenn were both signatories in the Coffee Shop and I will express my condolences to her and a heartfelt RIP to him.


----------



## MeBelle (Aug 19, 2015)

*They Do Say Bad Things Come in Three's*


Sunday all of the Doctors were gathered to have the discussion of what He wanted and to discuss his final days.... and he wanted to come home. He wanted to wrap up a few things on his computers, see his beloved cats, do a movie marathon of his favorites....and have me arrange for a round of kittens...before checking into hospice. He so wanted to hold kittens one last time..... It was going to take a few day for all of the arrangements...bed, wheelchairs, ramps, transportation back and forth for blood.... It was suggested that i bring him his computers so do what ever it was he wanted to wrap up.... 

They offered to move Him into one of the nicer suites of the palliative care unite.... OMG the VERY same room my mother had just died in. I passed...(bad juju)...we were just fine and happy in the room we were in thank you very much.

We also finalized all of the paperwork stating that i was to be his medical power of attorney. They all new this but just needed it said again, signed and witnessed.... They asked him about his wishes for DNR. The doctors looked at him for the answer...and he looked at me. He trusted my decisions and knowledge....and so did the doctors.

I went home, arranged to get kittens and bring them in on Wed....after all we did have at least a week... I gathered all that he wanted and brought it back up to him.


the call came in at 230am (8.17.15) monday morning.... i should come now. His eyes were closed and respiration was 58. They were desperately trying to get it down with morphine and ease his pain. (normal is 15 -20) I made the DNR decision and refused any further blood. I knew he would never wake up again.... The hours ticked on... and on.... to the point they had run the pharmacy out of morphine and were PRN dosing him every 10 minutes. I had had enough.... after 8 hours of them not being able to deal with his breathing issues and pain.... i had HAD enough.


I ordered.... that the doctors orders be changed from morphine to dilaudid. The nurse looked at her charge nurse... the charge looked at me and said... You are right. (and He hates it when i am right...lol) She ran off to try and get the orders changed. The attending doctors said no, they did not think that was a good idea at all..who was i after all to give orders, make medical decisions, and second guess them, the doctors... he was already at the max dose of morphine both drip and boils.

the nurse came back into the room a while later and said "I would never guess" .... aaahhh... yes indeed... the doctors DO think it is a good idea after all!!! I am right... They changed the orders and gave him the dilauded. After the first dose... his whole body gave a sigh of relief.... and his breathing rate slowly came down. His pain was finally over.....

I held his hand and stroked his arm for almost 24 hours until he passed away. For a brief moment he opened his eyes and looked at me...breathed his last, and passed away. I am heartbroken. I have lost my best friend. I will always love him...and know he will always love me.


My family will never forgive me....nor will they ever understand. At 11am was my mothers burial...of which i did not attend...my sister has not responded to the email my husband sent saying that depending on what happened at the hospital with my friend... we may or may not be there.

In the afternoon.. the emails between my husband and his father started flying. A dear family friend, the wife of his college roommate, had lost her battle with cancer. The infection she had was not going to respond...and they were taking her off of life support in the ICU. The ICU unit is on the floor directly beneath us! She passed away a few hours later.

the morbid thought that just came to mind..... they will be sharing rooms in the morgue and be able to keep each other company......    

oh... and there was an earthquake.

*My Shakespearean life.... and the universe....it does laugh....*


​


----------



## MeBelle (Aug 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> You're right, the link does take us to that thread and here it is again.
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> He really wasn't active in the Coffee Shop MeBelle and I think so few posting here know who he is, better for those who did know him to pay their last respects there?  But no, I have no objection to you posting the post of his passing here.
> ...



Understood Foxfyre...and thank you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 19, 2015)

MeBelle said:


> View attachment 47790
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Mebelle. Maybe all of us will hold those we love a little longer and tighter tonight.


----------



## MeBelle (Aug 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Thanks Mebelle. Maybe all of us will hold those we love a little longer and tighter tonight.



Exactly my point...  ♥


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 19, 2015)

ChrisL I have seen maybe 20 or 30 times now that clip of the great white shark barely missing the one seal who made it to the beach and the shark then catching a less speedy, less fortunate seal with quite graphic blood and gore obvious.

What so far nobody has mentioned, is that great white was 30 feet off the Massachusetts coast!! Wouldn't you think that should be news?


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 19, 2015)

My brief foray into the world of Linux is (probably) over.  After some frustrating messing around, I was able to get PlayOnLinux working for Hearthstone, a free card game from Blizzard.  There were graphical issues, but I have those on my laptop, so no big deal.  Then the game froze and I couldn't find a way out of it, had to restart the PC.  More time, more reading, I was able to load the game using WINE.  This time it simply crashed so I at least could continue working.  More reading and I find that there are issues with the game, there are possible workarounds but it's far too complex an issue for the very first game I try to play in Linux, one which the WINE site listed as platinum in testing.

If I can't play my games, I can't use the OS.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 19, 2015)

MeBelle said:


> View attachment 47790
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I read plenty of QW's posts.  My condolences to all who knew and loved him.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 19, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> My brief foray into the world of Linux is (probably) over.  After some frustrating messing around, I was able to get PlayOnLinux working for Hearthstone, a free card game from Blizzard.  There were graphical issues, but I have those on my laptop, so no big deal.  Then the game froze and I couldn't find a way out of it, had to restart the PC.  More time, more reading, I was able to load the game using WINE.  This time it simply crashed so I at least could continue working.  More reading and I find that there are issues with the game, there are possible workarounds but it's far too complex an issue for the very first game I try to play in Linux, one which the WINE site listed as platinum in testing.
> 
> If I can't play my games, I can't use the OS.


That's why I still use Windows.  Tried to warn ya......  Now I use Linux on other machines, ones I don't use for games.  
Try Steam, set up an account and see what the have that's compatible with Linux.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 19, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > My brief foray into the world of Linux is (probably) over.  After some frustrating messing around, I was able to get PlayOnLinux working for Hearthstone, a free card game from Blizzard.  There were graphical issues, but I have those on my laptop, so no big deal.  Then the game froze and I couldn't find a way out of it, had to restart the PC.  More time, more reading, I was able to load the game using WINE.  This time it simply crashed so I at least could continue working.  More reading and I find that there are issues with the game, there are possible workarounds but it's far too complex an issue for the very first game I try to play in Linux, one which the WINE site listed as platinum in testing.
> ...



I don't have any computers I don't use for games.    I only use the laptop a bit, but still, having the option is important!


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 19, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


My primary laptop has some games that don't require intense focus like first person shooters, my primary games are on the much more powerful desktop with the 26" monitor.  My other Linux desktop is for things like banking, etc and yes it does have Clam AV and a firewall.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay, am I weird because I think this is beautiful?


Might be a $6 million car!
It *is* a work of art


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I don't know.  I wouldn't go onto the train tracks at a busy train station like that.  No way.
> 
> BTW, I thought that accident happened locally because it was on my local news this morning, but it was in CT.
> 
> I've only ever been on the train once when I was a small child, so I don't remember it.  I have a healthy fear of getting too close to trains though.


I know the Cos Cob station well. I used to commute into New York regularly.
It can be quite maddening when it happens between stations and you have to stay on board for a couple hours.


----------



## 007 (Aug 20, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Boy it's REALLY cooled down up nort' here in Wiscaaansin. I love it.
> ...



After I got the new table saw all assembled yesterday I pulled this out, choked it, opened the throttle a little, one pull and it started. Ran excellent, until the gas in the gas line was gone and then it quit. Found the fuel petcock, turned on the fuel, one more pull and it started right back up. Let it run for awhile and shut it down, checked the oil which looked as clean as any I've seen, then cleaned the machine up and replaced one hose that was cracked and weather checked. I have two overgrown bushes that are about 25 years overgrown. I hate them and they're going to get trimmed down to about 2 feet tall here pretty quick. I have many other uses for this machine as well so, I'll let ya know how well it works. If it works like crap then I'll sell it for a profit and buy a better one. If it works good then I made a really good buy.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 20, 2015)

Morning !


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 20, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL I have seen maybe 20 or 30 times now that clip of the great white shark barely missing the one seal who made it to the beach and the shark then catching a less speedy, less fortunate seal with quite graphic blood and gore obvious.
> 
> What so far nobody has mentioned, is that great white was 30 feet off the Massachusetts coast!! Wouldn't you think that should be news?



Nah, it's just a shock.    Lots of shocks around here.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 20, 2015)

MeBelle said:


> Quantum Windbag has passed on...
> 
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum



I don't think I've ever met this poster, but sending my condolences.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 20, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay, am I weird because I think this is beautiful?



Nope, you are weird for many other reasons...  

It is a big club, bring your own chair.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Can you imagine spending millions of dollars on a car?  Gee whiz!  I spend $25,000, and I feel like I'm getting totally ripped off!



Sell about two a year over $62,000.  Trucks average about $46,000.  Cars around $32,000.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 20, 2015)

MeBelle said:


> Quantum Windbag has passed on...
> 
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


 I haz a sad.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 20, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Can you imagine spending millions of dollars on a car?  Gee whiz!  I spend $25,000, and I feel like I'm getting totally ripped off!
> ...



That's too much money!


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL I have seen maybe 20 or 30 times now that clip of the great white shark barely missing the one seal who made it to the beach and the shark then catching a less speedy, less fortunate seal with quite graphic blood and gore obvious.
> ...



Holy cow.  And people go in the water there?  I've read that your chances of getting attacked by a shark are about the same as being hit by lightning.  But I don't go stand outside and tempt fate during a lightning storm either.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 20, 2015)

Well slept for roughly 7 hours, maybe 5 hours of fairly solid sleep.  Had the mask on all night with the humidifier on low (number 2 setting) and I've been coughing up phlegm all morning.  Actually feel more tired than usual, I'll try it tonight without the humidifier.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 20, 2015)

I got a kick out of this.  One Cockatoo really got into the music.  The other one. . . .you can almost imagine him muttering under his breath. . . 

One Cockatoo loves Elvis, the other, not so much! | Wendy on Country 92-5


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 20, 2015)

I feel the same way about Elvis. mutter mutter mutter


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 20, 2015)

I got my game, Hearthstone, running in Linux.  Then, after an embarrassingly long time trying to use WINE, I found out that Steam on Linux will let me use my games purchased for Windows to be downloaded for Steam.

I actually ended up loading kubuntu and am playing with it now.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 20, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> I got my game, Hearthstone, running in Linux.  Then, after an embarrassingly long time trying to use WINE, I found out that Steam on Linux will let me use my games purchased for Windows to be downloaded for Steam.
> 
> I actually ended up loading kubuntu and am playing with it now.



Do you play Hearthstone against other players?  Or just against the computer?


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Montrovant (Aug 20, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I got my game, Hearthstone, running in Linux.  Then, after an embarrassingly long time trying to use WINE, I found out that Steam on Linux will let me use my games purchased for Windows to be downloaded for Steam.
> ...



You can play against the computer and there are a couple of card expansions you get from single player play, but for the most part you play other people.

I like it because it's well made, I have been a fan of collectible card games in the past (I played Magic:The Gathering for years and spent way too much money on it), and you can play entirely for free.  Playing free means you will start out with fewer cards than other people and it will take time to get better ones, but at this point I have a decent collection.

I might test out Diablo 3 at some point.  That's the only other Blizzard game I play at all, although they have a FPS coming out that might be free; if it's free I'll try it.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 21, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I go in the water.    I like to ride the waves.  What I don't like to do is go out on a boat and dive off into the deeper water.  That is just creepy.  Anything could be swimming around down there.  When I was about 12, I went for a weekend sailing expedition with my girlfriend and her family.  We anchored out in the deep water, and I dove in and it was pitch black and I felt like I just kept going deeper and deeper and the water got colder and colder.  It was really kind of frightening, TBH.  I swam back to the surface and remained on the boat for the rest of the day.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 21, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Well just be aware I think.  The theory is that increased populations and warmer temperatures put more people into the water all the time plus conservation efforts have increased seal and sea lion populations many times over and both situations are creating smorgasbords for sharks, especially in three to six feet of water.  More food supply, more sharks.  But the most fatal attacks are usually in deeper waters.  I understand they are working on a shark repellent that folks would wear like a deodorant to make the person very unappealing to a shark.  That seems to be the best answer..


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 21, 2015)

Oh and Happy Friday and good morning everybody.  Seems just like yesterday that I was asking if anybody is doing anything fun for last weekend.  And here we are again.  Hombre and I don't really have anything special planned this weekend, but we manage to keep busy doing something.


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 21, 2015)

Anniversary party tomorrow and church on Sunday.  Other than that, nada!


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 21, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Chickenshit..... 

When I was in Panama we would go deep sea fishing on the Captains Gig or the Admirals Barge, one was a 25 footer the other a 30 footer.  One time we came across a Whale Shark and played with it for about an hour before it finally disappeared.  It was longer than the boat and it's head was almost as wide as the boat but they're harmless.


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 21, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


 
Hubby and I are going Shark Fishing in Panama City in October.  We hope to catch "the big one" and party our asses off!


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 21, 2015)

Did better last night with the mask, turned the humidity off.  Still tired but not as bad as usual, feel like I actually got some sleep.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 21, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Florida or Panama?  I was stationed with the 15th Naval District in Panama at the Rodman Naval Support Base back when we still had the canal.


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 21, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


 
OOhhh... I see you were talking about the 'actual' Panama!  No, we were are going to Panama City Beach. My bad!


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 21, 2015)

I don't know why I keep trying with Linux.  Now I can't figure out how to get KUbuntu to connect to my home network.  I do a lot of file sharing between computers so it's an important function for me.  Linux really doesn't seem very friendly for some very basic functions. 

My first fantasy football draft is tonight.  Unfortunately, the little one has a 'back to school bash' going on tonight as well (this is actually her 11th day at school, but whatever).  That starts 2 hours before my draft does, and they are going to be playing the movie Home, so I'm guessing I am either going to be late for or miss my draft entirely. :/


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 21, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> I don't know why I keep trying with Linux.  Now I can't figure out how to get KUbuntu to connect to my home network.  I do a lot of file sharing between computers so it's an important function for me.  Linux really doesn't seem very friendly for some very basic functions.
> 
> My first fantasy football draft is tonight.  Unfortunately, the little one has a 'back to school bash' going on tonight as well (this is actually her 11th day at school, but whatever).  That starts 2 hours before my draft does, and they are going to be playing the movie Home, so I'm guessing I am either going to be late for or miss my draft entirely. :/


 
I miss fantasy football
I love the Redskins and I can already tell they are terrible for another season.
So... I'm unmotivated.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 21, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 21, 2015)

Birthday party Saturday other than that it is landscape projects.  I am buried at this point.  Several people will not see me this year and a few on the list will get bumped for bigger or more profitable jobs.

Fantasy football should allow for prior year teams with losing records to be first or sell their draft spots.  You should also have a pool of money to buy the players.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 21, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> I don't know why I keep trying with Linux.  Now I can't figure out how to get KUbuntu to connect to my home network.  I do a lot of file sharing between computers so it's an important function for me.  Linux really doesn't seem very friendly for some very basic functions.
> 
> My first fantasy football draft is tonight.  Unfortunately, the little one has a 'back to school bash' going on tonight as well (this is actually her 11th day at school, but whatever).  That starts 2 hours before my draft does, and they are going to be playing the movie Home, so I'm guessing I am either going to be late for or miss my draft entirely. :/



My league drafted last weekend but I had a terrible time with it.  We use the Yahoo system and they have changed it so much it took awhile to figure out the new system--I gave up on the practice draft because it took so long with 15 or more people drafting.  That plus I kept getting booted during the draft caused me to miss a lot of picks and I now have the worst team in the league on paper.  But it's still pre season too and those stats can always improve.  We'll see how it goes.  Anybody, somebody has to be last.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 21, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know why I keep trying with Linux.  Now I can't figure out how to get KUbuntu to connect to my home network.  I do a lot of file sharing between computers so it's an important function for me.  Linux really doesn't seem very friendly for some very basic functions.
> ...



We can only hope Bonzi.  (Cowboys fan here.)


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 21, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Hidden message?


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 21, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> My league drafted last weekend but I had a terrible time with it.  We use the Yahoo system and they have changed it so much it took awhile to figure out the new system--I gave up on the practice draft because it took so long with 15 or more people drafting.  That plus I kept getting booted during the draft caused me to miss a lot of picks and I now have the worst team in the league on paper.  But it's still pre season too and those stats can always improve.  We'll see how it goes.  Anybody, somebody has to be last.



Sorry, I probably could have helped you out of that last place position.


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 21, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


 
Oh? I missed it.. must be the wine....


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 21, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Ya know you can drink the water these days........


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 21, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


 
But, not nearly as fun


----------



## peach174 (Aug 21, 2015)

Happy Friday!
Everybody have a good weekend.

Yes I think I shall do it tomorrow.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 21, 2015)

And a further update on Daisy the Mutt.  Last evening she gave me the hard sell on taking a walk.  She galloped around the Great Hall, searched for cookies hidden in her cookie blanket, leaped up on the back of my recliner and breathed down the back of my neck, jumped up onto the window sill and looked for visitors and intruders.  In short, she behaved as she normally does.

mom, on the other hand, seems to believe that as she herself is an 81 year old woman, all creatures great and small on God's green earth must also be vexed by the same aches and pains as she.  Mom thinks that Daisy should be pampered beyond her normal dosage of pampering.  She asked me to bring Daisy to her to spend the afternoon lounging at the Big House.  Daisy has full run of the place including the large screened in rear porch from which she may bark at rabbits and the occasional neighborhood cat that wanders through the grounds.

So, that's the word on the Mutt.  She is doing just fine and will milk the generosity and spoiling Mom will no doubt provide between now and 9:45 tomorrow morning when I have to pick her up and bring her back to Pimplebutt.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 21, 2015)

Okay, figured out how to get rid of the Windows 10 upgrade that was on my computer.  Discovered it started auto-downloading when I rebooted but I was able to quickly stop it. 
It's a multi-step process but not as difficult as it would appear to be on paper, just a little time consuming.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 21, 2015)

I know I'm jumping the gun by several weeks, but...

Today my order of glow stick necklaces came.  I ordered 100 three color glowing necklaces to give to the Trick or Treaters.  The kids love them, even though they are not chocolate or otherwise filled with sugar. That's not to say I won't also have a big bowl of Reese Cups handy as well.  A kid still has to be a kid, after all.  They provide a little extra visibility to the kids as they canvass the neighborhood.

While I was buying glow sticks for the Halloweeners, I ordered 50 glowing necklaces in white for the neighborhood church group that sings Christmas carols.  Those I'll deliver to the church which is at the opposite end of the block.  It's an active church in the community and a real asset to the neighborhood.  Though I cannot support their particular theology, I am grateful for their involvement in the town and our neighborhood.

Late last month while Daisy the Mutt and I were taking our evening constitutional in the park, I was approached by two high school aged girls who invited to attend their church.  These girls had a killer confidence coupled with an enthusiasm for their cause all wrapped up in respect and deference.  I was pleased to find young people with such outstanding character that I decided to make a gift of white 'halos' for the carolers this yuletide.

Last year, the caroling kids presented me with a set of Christmas cookie cutters and a leaflet describing their church.  I had candy canes for them, but if I knew they were coming, I would have prepared a couple gallons of hot chocolate for them as it was pretty damn cold that night.  Since it's dark by 4:30 in the afternoon around here in late December, I figure that the safety of a glow stick necklace would be appropriate.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 21, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




LOL....somehow I buried it inside the quote--this software allows that when V-bulletin didn't 

Anyhow this is what I said:

"One thing Hombre and I have often talked about doing is booking a cruise to Panama and going through the canal etc. We probably never will do that now, but it always looked like it would be so interesting."


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 21, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> I know I'm jumping the gun by several weeks, but...
> 
> Today my order of glow stick necklaces came.  I ordered 100 three color glowing necklaces to give to the Trick or Treaters.  The kids love them, even though they are not chocolate or otherwise filled with sugar. That's not to say I won't also have a big bowl of Reese Cups handy as well.  A kid still has to be a kid, after all.  They provide a little extra visibility to the kids as they canvass the neighborhood.
> 
> ...



You're one of those people every community cherishes and appreciates, Nosmo.  Kudos.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 21, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> And a further update on Daisy the Mutt.  Last evening she gave me the hard sell on taking a walk.  She galloped around the Great Hall, searched for cookies hidden in her cookie blanket, leaped up on the back of my recliner and breathed down the back of my neck, jumped up onto the window sill and looked for visitors and intruders.  In short, she behaved as she normally does.
> 
> mom, on the other hand, seems to believe that as she herself is an 81 year old woman, all creatures great and small on God's green earth must also be vexed by the same aches and pains as she.  Mom thinks that Daisy should be pampered beyond her normal dosage of pampering.  She asked me to bring Daisy to her to spend the afternoon lounging at the Big House.  Daisy has full run of the place including the large screened in rear porch from which she may bark at rabbits and the occasional neighborhood cat that wanders through the grounds.
> 
> So, that's the word on the Mutt.  She is doing just fine and will milk the generosity and spoiling Mom will no doubt provide between now and 9:45 tomorrow morning when I have to pick her up and bring her back to Pimplebutt.



So we never got a diagnosis on what her problem was?  But that's not important. Glad to hear she's back to her normal self.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 21, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


While I was there I took an LST (Landing Ship, Tank) through the canal, it was fun though boring at times.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 21, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Not exactly how they take you through it when you're on a cruise.  I'm pretty sure the big cruise ships can't go through the canal themselves.


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 21, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


 
there is ZERO chance I would scuba dive.  if I saw something like that in the water I would die (literally)


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 21, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Not the really big ones, no and I for one never wanted to go around the southern tip of Argentina.........


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 21, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > And a further update on Daisy the Mutt.  Last evening she gave me the hard sell on taking a walk.  She galloped around the Great Hall, searched for cookies hidden in her cookie blanket, leaped up on the back of my recliner and breathed down the back of my neck, jumped up onto the window sill and looked for visitors and intruders.  In short, she behaved as she normally does.
> ...


A ligament in her leg was bruised.  So Daisy gets a couple weeks of rest and a daily pain killer.  Today she seems to be back in the pink, but Mom has ideas that she should convalesce.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 21, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> And a further update on Daisy the Mutt.  Last evening she gave me the hard sell on taking a walk.  She galloped around the Great Hall, searched for cookies hidden in her cookie blanket, leaped up on the back of my recliner and breathed down the back of my neck, jumped up onto the window sill and looked for visitors and intruders.  In short, she behaved as she normally does.
> 
> mom, on the other hand, seems to believe that as she herself is an 81 year old woman, all creatures great and small on God's green earth must also be vexed by the same aches and pains as she.  Mom thinks that Daisy should be pampered beyond her normal dosage of pampering.  She asked me to bring Daisy to her to spend the afternoon lounging at the Big House.  Daisy has full run of the place including the large screened in rear porch from which she may bark at rabbits and the occasional neighborhood cat that wanders through the grounds.
> 
> So, that's the word on the Mutt.  She is doing just fine and will milk the generosity and spoiling Mom will no doubt provide between now and 9:45 tomorrow morning when I have to pick her up and bring her back to Pimplebutt.





I am happy to hear that she is doing well.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 21, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I was a NAUI instructor at age 17, I've had sharks circling me eyeing me as potential food, been face to face with a Moray Eel, found a WWII underwater mine in a fishing village channel and found myself once in the middle of a swarm of jellyfish.  I ran out of air once at 50 feet down, just made it to the surface on a partial breath of air, had neglected to check my reserve, you can bet I never did that again.


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 21, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


 
There is NO CHANCE!  I think I'm brave to go on a charter boat fishing for shark.  I will ride roller coasters etc. but ZERO chance I am either (1) scuba diving or (2) jumping out of an airplane.    I might be game for just about anything else...........


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 21, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Well the cruise we would most likely leave on would probably leave from Galveston or New Orleans or possibly Miami, each location giving you a pretty straight shot to Panama through the Gulf and staying on the Atlantic side of Panama.  But unlike you, I would LOVE to sail around the southern tip of Argentina though I understand that the ocean around Cape Horn is as rough and stormy as the Bering Sea can be.  I don't get sea sick though--at least I never have on some pretty rough water--so I would enjoy the experience unless it got really scary.

And then I presume we would continue along the Pacific Coast to San Diego and fly home from there.  And for a lot of that leg of the trip I would be pondering Chile and how a country could ever become a country shaped like it is.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 21, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Here I was Navy and I would get seasick on easy oceans.  The trick I discovered by accident was for me to lay down in a bunk and sleep for an hour or two then I would be perfectly fine even in the roughest of seas.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 21, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Scuba diving I would do unless there have been shark reports--I'm a strong swimmer and love the water.  I'll skip the sky diving though as it seems so silly to me to jump out of a perfectly good airplane trusting only a parachute that somebody else packed.  But to be honest, I am not afraid on the stormiest of seas and would do the shark fishing in a heart beat as long as it was from the deck of the boat. . . .but the roller coaster?  I've done it.  Will never do so again.  That exceeds my tolerance for terror.


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 21, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


 
Being underwater in the dark terrifies me!  Just the thought of it... I might be able to snorkel!
I would sky dive IF I could piggyback on someone.  I'm afraid I will panic and won't release the parachute... or it just won't work.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 21, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I would think combining Navy service with sea sickness would not be a really good thing.

Kaffee: Whoa. Hold it. We gotta take a boat?

Barnes: Yes, sir. To get to the other side of the bay.

Kaffee: Nobody said anything about a boat.

Barnes: Is there a problem, sir?

Kaffee: No, no problem. I'm just not that crazy about boats, that's all.

Galloway: Jesus Christ, Kaffee, you're in the Navy for crying out loud.

Kaffee: Nobody likes her very much.

Barnes: Yes, sir!​


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 21, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


You never, never, never go diving without a dive buddy, period.  As for diving in the dark..... don't dive at night and stay out of caves....... 
Now some of the best dive sites are in the Caribbean, water so clear you can see the ocean bottom 60 feet down and think you could just stick your hand in the water and touch it.   It's absolutely gorgeous even if you're just snorkeling.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 21, 2015)




----------



## Montrovant (Aug 21, 2015)

I would worry about SCUBA diving setting off my admittedly minor claustrophobia.  Sky diving, nope.  I hate flying as it is.    I don't do roller coasters.  My digestive system is delicate enough I worry that I might have a problem from either end.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 22, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ernie,
Foxfyre,
WQ's mom Dorothy and Aunt Bev,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Spoonman, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.





P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 22, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> There is NO CHANCE!  I think I'm brave to go on a charter boat fishing for shark.  I will ride roller coasters etc. but ZERO chance I am either (1) scuba diving or (2) jumping out of an airplane.    I might be game for just about anything else...........



You will never find me swimming in shark infested waters. For one thing they are in their element in the sea, and we are not. They have all the advantages , and a wide mouth full of razor sharp teeth. But I did once jump out of a perfectly good airplane at 2500 feet. I agreed to do it one night in the pub while drunk, and regretted it in the morning. But I resigned myself to jumping, and found it a worthwhile experience.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 22, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Being underwater in the dark terrifies me!  Just the thought of it... I might be able to snorkel!
> I would sky dive IF I could piggyback on someone.  I'm afraid I will panic and won't release the parachute... or it just won't work.



At the parachuting club I went to you have to do ten jumps with a static line which opens your chute for you as soon as you leave the plane, before you are allowed to do a free jump where you have to pull the rip cord.
But you do have a reserve chute with a handle to pull if your main chute does not open.


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 22, 2015)

blackhawk said:


>


 
Dear God I hope my husband doesn't see this  ^^^^


----------



## 007 (Aug 22, 2015)

So, the tree trimmer guy finally shows up and I show him what I want cut down, two old trees behind the shop, one big old tree beside the house, one massive old Maple next to the road that has five main stems to it, and I'm sure he counted that as five trees, and one tall, skinny chinese elm... TWENTY TWO HUNDRED BUCKS! I have a couple logger friends that I could call but, the majority of this job is going to require a bucket truck, and this guy has one. The two old trees behind the shop have huge limbs overhanging the metal roof. They have to be tied off before cut so that they don't fall and poke a hole in my roof, and the old tree next to the house has one big limb overhanging the house roof that needs the same treatment, so I guess there's no getting out of it. Just suck it up, pay it and have it done.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 22, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> I know I'm jumping the gun by several weeks, but...
> 
> Today my order of glow stick necklaces came.  I ordered 100 three color glowing necklaces to give to the Trick or Treaters.  The kids love them, even though they are not chocolate or otherwise filled with sugar. That's not to say I won't also have a big bowl of Reese Cups handy as well.  A kid still has to be a kid, after all.  They provide a little extra visibility to the kids as they canvass the neighborhood.
> 
> ...



Genius Halloween move Nosmo king, mind if I borrow it?


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 22, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > I know I'm jumping the gun by several weeks, but...
> ...


Try Glow Universe.  They have everything!


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 22, 2015)

Thinking about using them as a dealership give away prior to Halloween.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 22, 2015)

007 said:


> So, the tree trimmer guy finally shows up and I show him what I want cut down, two old trees behind the shop, one big old tree beside the house, one massive old Maple next to the road that has five main stems to it, and I'm sure he counted that as five trees, and one tall, skinny chinese elm... TWENTY TWO HUNDRED BUCKS! I have a couple logger friends that I could call but, the majority of this job is going to require a bucket truck, and this guy has one. The two old trees behind the shop have huge limbs overhanging the metal roof. They have to be tied off before cut so that they don't fall and poke a hole in my roof, and the old tree next to the house has one big limb overhanging the house roof that needs the same treatment, so I guess there's no getting out of it. Just suck it up, pay it and have it done.



Ouch.  That's painful though.  We were lucky.   Had an ENORMOUS old apple tree in the back yard that was a royal pain and because it created such a mess for both us and the neighbors finally decided to have it removed.  Found a guy who would take it out and remove it in return for keeping the apple wood--prime fireplace wood around here.  So it didn't cost us anything.  But because firewood is probably much more plentiful in your area, that probably would be an option for your trees.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 22, 2015)

Good morning all.  Hope everybody is having a splendid weekend.  The only thing I am doing interesting this weekend is doing a large tri-fold poster for our church ministry fair next weekend.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 22, 2015)

007 said:


> So, the tree trimmer guy finally shows up and I show him what I want cut down, two old trees behind the shop, one big old tree beside the house, one massive old Maple next to the road that has five main stems to it, and I'm sure he counted that as five trees, and one tall, skinny chinese elm... TWENTY TWO HUNDRED BUCKS! I have a couple logger friends that I could call but, the majority of this job is going to require a bucket truck, and this guy has one. The two old trees behind the shop have huge limbs overhanging the metal roof. They have to be tied off before cut so that they don't fall and poke a hole in my roof, and the old tree next to the house has one big limb overhanging the house roof that needs the same treatment, so I guess there's no getting out of it. Just suck it up, pay it and have it done.


Move to the desert...... no trees......


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 22, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Well, I have only gone to the beach a couple of times this year anyway.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 22, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  Hope everybody is having a splendid weekend.  The only thing I am doing interesting this weekend is doing a large tri-fold poster for our church ministry fair next weekend.



My birthday was Monday, but that is not a good day to celebrate, so I'll be going to my auntie's house later on this afternoon for a cookout and some cake and stuff for my birthday.  Then, I'm going to raise hell out on the town tonight.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 22, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I'm all set with gigantic fish and mammals that live in the sea.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 22, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all.  Hope everybody is having a splendid weekend.  The only thing I am doing interesting this weekend is doing a large tri-fold poster for our church ministry fair next weekend.
> ...


Clappy Birthday!!

Uuummmm.......  Let me check the spelling and get back to you.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 22, 2015)

He looks very comfortable.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 22, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all.  Hope everybody is having a splendid weekend.  The only thing I am doing interesting this weekend is doing a large tri-fold poster for our church ministry fair next weekend.
> ...



Happy birthday celebration?


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 22, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all.  Hope everybody is having a splendid weekend.  The only thing I am doing interesting this weekend is doing a large tri-fold poster for our church ministry fair next weekend.
> ...



Dang it Chris.  You were supposed to tell us.  I have been dealing with all this medical stuff but will try to put together a birthday calendar for all of us soon, but I do need everybody to fess up when it's their birthday.  But belated happy's anyway. . . .


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 22, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Aww!  Thanks you sweetie!    I don't need anyone to make a big deal out of my b-day though.  It's just means I'm another year older now!


----------



## Sherry (Aug 22, 2015)

Happy Saturday...WQ and I are heading out to explore the country side.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 22, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Just the same, it provides an opportunity for folks to show a little extra love.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 22, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Happy Saturday...WQ and I are heading out to explore the country side.



Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 22, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Put me down for Sept. 6th


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 22, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Thanks Peach, got it.

And just based on the last couple days posts off the top of my head--forgive me if I missed someboy and I'll catch others when they sign in, I still need birthday dates for
WelfareQueen
Bonzi
Montrovant
Dajjal
Ringel05
blackhawk
Nosmo King
saveliberty
Noomi
MeBelle

NOTE:  If you are a regular Coffee Shopper and your name does not appear here, I probably already have your birth date.  Or you haven't posted in the last couple of days.  Or whatever.  But I want everybody's birthdates please.


----------



## 007 (Aug 22, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > So, the tree trimmer guy finally shows up and I show him what I want cut down, two old trees behind the shop, one big old tree beside the house, one massive old Maple next to the road that has five main stems to it, and I'm sure he counted that as five trees, and one tall, skinny chinese elm... TWENTY TWO HUNDRED BUCKS! I have a couple logger friends that I could call but, the majority of this job is going to require a bucket truck, and this guy has one. The two old trees behind the shop have huge limbs overhanging the metal roof. They have to be tied off before cut so that they don't fall and poke a hole in my roof, and the old tree next to the house has one big limb overhanging the house roof that needs the same treatment, so I guess there's no getting out of it. Just suck it up, pay it and have it done.
> ...


I already lived in the desert, hated it.


----------



## 007 (Aug 22, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > So, the tree trimmer guy finally shows up and I show him what I want cut down, two old trees behind the shop, one big old tree beside the house, one massive old Maple next to the road that has five main stems to it, and I'm sure he counted that as five trees, and one tall, skinny chinese elm... TWENTY TWO HUNDRED BUCKS! I have a couple logger friends that I could call but, the majority of this job is going to require a bucket truck, and this guy has one. The two old trees behind the shop have huge limbs overhanging the metal roof. They have to be tied off before cut so that they don't fall and poke a hole in my roof, and the old tree next to the house has one big limb overhanging the house roof that needs the same treatment, so I guess there's no getting out of it. Just suck it up, pay it and have it done.
> ...


Yeah I'm kinda stuck between a rock and a hard place. If these trees weren't around anything I could just cut them down myself, but they're next to buildings, overhanging roofs, near power lines and along the road, so I'm stuck. It has to be done by someone with a bucket truck, and besides, they have the massive, industrial sized chipper/shredder. The price includes cutting down and removing everything. All I'll have to do is get another buddy of mine over with his stump grinder.

But you're right, $2,200 is a LOT of money. If I was 40 years younger I'd go into the tree trimming business. Damn good money and never out of work. This guy told me he works 7 days a week and can't keep up.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 22, 2015)

007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



It isn't for everybody for sure.  For me I can be pretty content in most climates and most terrain, and while I don't love the desert so passionately that I could never leave it, I certainly can and do appreciate the beauty and mystery of the high desert, the spiritual vibes I get when I go out away from the madding crowd and all that, and the climate does suit me pretty well.  But others simply don't like the climate or the harshness of the landscape or the empty feeling they get when they are out in it.

But isn't it great that we all prefer something different?  If we didn't we would all be living on top of each other.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 22, 2015)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



That is what my son is doing now, and he is working full time and then some on some weeks.  He is just an amateur, obviously, being so young and worked for one other tree company last summer, but they started him out at $14 an hour and they are training him to climb trees.  So now he wants to be a tree climber for a living.  Can't say I don't worry about him, being up in a tree with a rope and a harness and a saw though.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 22, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Every day of the month, every month of the year, every year.......  Just send money, no card needed.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 22, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Now I know you've fessed up to your birthday in here before because we've baked you a cake.  But please don't make me go back through weeks of posts to find it.  Just a month and a day, please?  Pretty please?  I want the date dammit.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 22, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Mine is October 5.  I expect cash!


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 22, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...













Don't tell you husband about our date.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks Montro.  I recorded the date.  We'll see about the cash part.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 22, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 22, 2015)

Don't know how many have seen this commercial but the first time I saw it I recognized the male actor, the second time the female actress.


Finally decided to look em up, She's Kristen Bell and he's Dax Shepard.  They're married in real life, both have done many things with both TV and movies (plus her on Broadway)  She's done voices for Disney, he's done voices for King of the Hill and has directed mostly for TV.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 22, 2015)

While I love the State of Colorado and have a lot of good friends there and have enjoyed visiting there over the decades, I do have to say I agree with this:






The Chile grown in the Mesilla Valley in southern New Mexico absolutely has a flavor different from any other, and it is positively the best.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 22, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Don't know how many have seen this commercial but the first time I saw it I recognized the male actor, the second time the female actress.
> 
> 
> Finally decided to look em up, She's Kristen Bell and he's Dax Shepard.  They're married in real life, both have done many things with both TV and movies (plus her on Broadway)  She's done voices for Disney, he's done voices for King of the Hill and has directed mostly for TV.



She does the voice of Anna in Frozen.  Anyone who has younger kids, particularly little girls, has probably heard her voice a lot.  

I recently rewatched the show Heroes because a new version will be airing soon.  She was in a couple of seasons of that show, I had forgotten until I rewatched it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 22, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> While I love the State of Colorado and have a lot of good friends there and have enjoyed visiting there over the decades, I do have to say I agree with this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For some unknown reason I suspect you may be slightly biased.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 22, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > While I love the State of Colorado and have a lot of good friends there and have enjoyed visiting there over the decades, I do have to say I agree with this:
> ...



But I have no reason to be.  I am about the same distance from Colorado as the New Mexico chile fields and I lived a lot of years in Texas and Kansas where nobody had ever heard of green chile before returning to New Mexico.  Growing up in New Mexico in 'little Texas' oil patch in the southeast corner of the state, we were much more Texified than New Mexicans and we didn't know anything about green chile then.  But since then I have sampled green chile in several different locales and truly our "Hatch" green chile is the absolute best.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 22, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ernie,
Foxfyre,
WQ's mom Dorothy and Aunt Bev,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Spoonman, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.





P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 23, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



My birthday is the 19th of June.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 23, 2015)

Thanks Dajjal.

And good morning everybody.  Overcast and threatening rain here but I doubt it will - humidity is high though and that's so uncommon for us it is uncomfortable.  But for now enjoying a great cup of coffee and catching up on e-mails and such until time to leave for the early church service.  Then off to brunch, stop by the office supply to pick up the rest of the stuff I need to finish my poster, and enjoy a relaxing Sunday afternoon and evening.

Hope all are having a great day.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 23, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we're still keeping vigil for
> 
> ...



Awesome picture!  Bishop Castle.  I googled it.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 23, 2015)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 23, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


it was a joke.....


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 23, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.
> ...


I lived an hour and a half away and never knew it was there.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 23, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I always liked castles.  I wouldn't want to actually live in one, but they have some pretty cool architectural designs.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 23, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I always thought living in one would be cool.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 23, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Too big and cold to me.    Also, I would hate to have to clean it. Lol!


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 23, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


That's what servants are for besides building a old style, based on a castle that is in ruins, with modern amenities and insulation technology........  
One of the reasons tapestries were developed was to insulate as well as for their artistic value.  
People often look at the past through romantic eyes but the reality was castles and cities were dirty, smelly places subject to occasional deadly epidemics.  Heck that was true even up through the early 1900s, the animal waste alone in big cities was a cause for extreme concern not to mention the human waste.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 23, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Yeah, I wouldn't want to ever live in one.  I do find them very interesting and fascinating though.  I would love to see some of the old castles in Europe and stuff.  Some of them look like something out of a fairy tale!


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 23, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


There was an old stone keep there, in 1869 it was torn down (some portions were blown up) and the foundation for  
Neuschwanstein Castle was laid, it wasn't completed until 1886.  It's pretty but I'm primarily referring to the castles and keeps of the mid to late Middle Ages.  A lot of what most people call castles during that period were in reality only keeps, small fortresses that controlled strategic areas, later some were expanded to become castles with the keep being the innermost sanctuary.  The stone keeps were generally built upon the original wooden stockades first erected on the sites.  Some keeps were ultimately turned into palaces as war technology made the castle obsolete.
Unfortunately if you do a google search for keeps it shows mostly all castles as people have come to define them all as castles.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 23, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I know but the best jokes are funny because they contain at least a kernel of truth.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 23, 2015)

One other historical tidbit is related to the rise of modern democracy, for us we have the bloody tyrant King Henry VIII to thank, yup, the king Henry with all those wives........  He distrusted the landed nobility and had raised up and placed in power commoners based on their abilities, not their birthright, he also took Parliament, a body that traditionally existed to rubber-stamp the kings demand for more taxes, and used it to legitamize his divorce from Catherine of Aragon and break from the Catholic Church.  England was primarily Catholic at the time and by going this route he prevented a major backlash by his subjects, a plan devised by Cardinal Wolsey, the son of a baker. who had been Henry's personal priest and had become the power behind the throne.  These acts changed the nature of Parliament and opened the door for the common man to rise above his station.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 23, 2015)

It's looking like I'm almost done with football.  We don't get any broadcast signal here and we stopped our cable subscription a few months back.  I had planned on getting NFL Rewind, which I saw listed at $30 or $40.  Instead, now I have to get NFL GamePass if I want to watch recorded games on the computer and it will cost $100.

I can catch a few games online because NBC streams Sunday Night Football, but that appears to be it before the playoffs.  Even though it's free to watch broadcast games, FOX requires a subscription to some sort of TV service to stream their games.  CBS, while they are going to stream all their playoff games for free, doesn't do regular season games that I know of, possibly because the NFL won't let them.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 23, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



That is the Castle that Disney used as Cinderellas


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 23, 2015)

peach174 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



One would sure think a Cinderella lived there.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 23, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




Walt Disney said it himself, that it was inspired by that very Castle you posted in Bavaria.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 23, 2015)

This one is called Neuschwanstein Castle (good thing I don't have to try to say that out loud )


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 23, 2015)

And here is what a castle looks like in Japan!    It is Himeji Castle.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 23, 2015)

One more!  Fenis Castle in Italy.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 23, 2015)

I've been dreaming about chickens every night for the last three nights.  I took this photo while on vacation.  Wonder if it has any thing to do with my dreams?  All I know is that I'm tired of dreaming about singing chickens.  I must say though that you've never lived until you hear a choir of twenty chickens sing "My Way".


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 23, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> View attachment 48111
> I've been dreaming about chickens every night for the last three nights.  I took this photo while on vacation.  Wonder if it has any thing to do with my dreams?  All I know is that I'm tired of dreaming about singing chickens.  I must say though that you've never lived until you hear a choir of twenty chickens sing "My Way".



Well tonight record it and it will no doubt go viral on Youtube:


That's one beautiful chicken you show in the photo though.  Our daughter has a thing for chickens and now has some of her own.  We usually give her some kind of chicken decorative item for Christmas every year.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 23, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



WQ's birthday is on November 18th.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 23, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Happy Saturday...WQ and I are heading out to explore the country side.



Your in Florida, the countryside is called water...


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 23, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> It's looking like I'm almost done with football.  We don't get any broadcast signal here and we stopped our cable subscription a few months back.  I had planned on getting NFL Rewind, which I saw listed at $30 or $40.  Instead, now I have to get NFL GamePass if I want to watch recorded games on the computer and it will cost $100.
> 
> I can catch a few games online because NBC streams Sunday Night Football, but that appears to be it before the playoffs.  Even though it's free to watch broadcast games, FOX requires a subscription to some sort of TV service to stream their games.  CBS, while they are going to stream all their playoff games for free, doesn't do regular season games that I know of, possibly because the NFL won't let them.



Might I suggest hanging out at a sports bar on Sundays?


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 23, 2015)

Sherry said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > I suppose I could mention that I joined the 6-0 club earlier this month.
> ...


thanks.  Yea I hit the big 60 myself


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 23, 2015)

man it's been so long I forget how to navigate around here


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 23, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > It's looking like I'm almost done with football.  We don't get any broadcast signal here and we stopped our cable subscription a few months back.  I had planned on getting NFL Rewind, which I saw listed at $30 or $40.  Instead, now I have to get NFL GamePass if I want to watch recorded games on the computer and it will cost $100.
> ...



I don't drive.    There's nothing in reasonable walking distance.


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 23, 2015)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


   love the flag


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 23, 2015)

Spoonman said:


> man it's been so long I forget how to navigate around here



Spoonie!!!!   Welcome home.  You've been a missed person.  So relearn how to navigate dammit.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 23, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Thanks Sherry.  They're gradually trickling in.


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 23, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > man it's been so long I forget how to navigate around here
> ...


first thing I have to do is make a new avatar.  lol


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 23, 2015)

[/IMG]  trying to remember how to post a picture again


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 23, 2015)

Spoonman said:


> [/IMG]  trying to remember how to post a picture again View attachment 48116



Man in the moon, not man with a spoon.  Close...


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 23, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



U-B-E-R


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 23, 2015)

Sorry, no bday from me.  Been burned on boards before.


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 23, 2015)

Tree frog


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 23, 2015)

Spoonman said:


> Tree frog
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How can you tell he's French?


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 24, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ernie,
Foxfyre,
WQ's mom Dorothy and Aunt Bev,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.





P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 24, 2015)

I have a huge achievement to share...



I finally made a police report. Statement gets taken sometime next week.

I am so darned proud of myself.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 24, 2015)

Only a few days left of winter. Days are slowly starting to get warmer. I can't wait until it gets to summer. I love hot summer nights!


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 24, 2015)

Noomi said:


> I have a huge achievement to share...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Noomi! Hope everything is going well.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 24, 2015)

Noomi said:


> I have a huge achievement to share...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yay Noomi.  You should be proud of yourself.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 24, 2015)

Noomi said:


> Only a few days left of winter. Days are slowly starting to get warmer. I can't wait until it gets to summer. I love hot summer nights!



Okay dear.  You know I love you, but loving hot summer nights puts you officially into the weird department. (I can't sleep in a really warm room.)   But then that's probably why you fit in so well with the coffee shoppers.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 24, 2015)

Nobody googled last night's vigil list photo?   Would you believe I did a safety inspection on that place.  The inspections always include the square footage of the structures on a property.  I took the architect's word for that one as I had no clue how to figure the square footage.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 24, 2015)

boedicca Our Albuquerque Journal today is reporting a 4 pt something earthquake in the bay area yesterday - broke water mains in Oakland?  I'm not finding anything in the San Francisco or Oakland newspapers though.  Did you have any damage?


----------



## boedicca (Aug 24, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca Our Albuquerque Journal today is reporting a 4 pt something earthquake in the bay area yesterday - broke water mains in Oakland?  I'm not finding anything in the San Francisco or Oakland newspapers though.  Did you have any damage?



Hi FF - thank you for asking!  The earthquake was a week ago.  The epicenter was about a mile from Chez Boe, so we really felt it.  4.0 is not that strong - but the initial reaction is definitely fearful!  

We had no damage - it helps to have a house built to modern standards sitting on bedrock.  We also have tall furniture strapped to the wall, secure pottery and glass decor with earthquake putty, and use quakehold picture hooks.  

The only damage I heard about on the news was in Alameda and involved pictures falling down.  That area is landfill - I would NEVER live on landfill in an earthquake prone area.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 24, 2015)

Spoonman said:


> man it's been so long *I forget how to navigate around here*


It comes with turning 60.......


----------



## Sherry (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 24, 2015)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca Our Albuquerque Journal today is reporting a 4 pt something earthquake in the bay area yesterday - broke water mains in Oakland?  I'm not finding anything in the San Francisco or Oakland newspapers though.  Did you have any damage?
> ...



Ah Hombre might have read the date wrong--he thought the article said yesterday--and he was reading it on line--I haven't checked out the paper today.  But this is the land of manana so who knows what 'yesterday' means to the Albuquerque Journal lol.  Anyhow glad to know you didn't have any damage because the story made it sound bad.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 24, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Typical media sensationalism but that's what people seem to want.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 24, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Sorry, no bday from me.  Been burned on boards before.



Understood though we try not to burn anybody in the Coffee Shop.  However, some of us do need an awful lot of candles on the cake these days so. . . .


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 24, 2015)

Foxfyre

Hey Foxy spent the weekend with Sherry.  Did some recording with her son.  I actually like these two.  Tell me what ya think?  I suspect you are a lot more musically knowledgeable than you let on.


----------



## boedicca (Aug 24, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




There are two schools of thought which is why any earthquake that can be felt is considered newsworthy:

1.  A small earthquake is a prelude to a much bigger earthquake.

2.  A small earthquake relieves stress and delays a much bigger earthquake.

I prefer the second option.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 24, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre
> 
> Hey Foxy spent the weekend with Sherry.  Did some recording with her son.  I actually like these two.  Tell me what ya think?  I suspect you are a lot more musically knowlwdgeable than you let on.




I really enjoyed them a lot WQ. . .love your song choices too--we share much of the same taste in easy listening/ballads and at least Sherry and I enjoy your singing voice.

Thanks for the kind words.  I do know a lot about music though I am not a professional. . . .choir, band, and orchestra all through school including college, taught my kid piano until he caught up with me (within a year) and passed me so I had to turn him over to a more competent instructor.  Directed church choir for years as well as directed a community show choir that performed here and there and have enjoyed singing with various community choirs over the years.  I once considered a music minor but my piano skills are pretty marginal and the instructor tactfully told me that when you make a "C" in applied music, you probably should consider a different career.  

(I know how Salieri must have felt--having the desire to be a great composer but lacking the gift to be one.)


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 24, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre
> ...




I figured.    A lot more knowledge than you originally acknowledged.  Yeah....I started playing piano years ago and was mediocre at best.  I more or less gave it up, but I took to guitar like a fish in water.  I was a music minor in college, which helped a lot.

Sherry wants me to teach her piano basics.  I think she would be better than me.  A project for the future.  

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 24, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



I thought it was harder to play the guitar than the piano. Or at least the classical finger style guitar. Strumming a few chords is easy, but playing classical music is a struggle. For one thing there are so many positions  up and down the  fret board where the same notes appear, and you have to master that before you can play difficult pieces.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 24, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Years ago, our son during one of those life transitional periods stayed with us for a few months as he needed a place to crash and it helped us out too.  But we were pretty well working around the clock at that time and he didn't like to go out alone, wasn't into the bar and party scene, and hadn't yet started dating the gal who is now our daughter-in-law.  So he decided to teach himself guitar and his interests quickly gravitated to classical guitar though he can do contemporary too.  I thought surviving a beginning violin student was challenging enough, but I'll have to admit that listening to classical guitar in the learning period is pretty daunting.  

He was blessed with two of the best classical guitarists  in the country as his teachers though and he became very proficient--now teaches it along with piano in his music school.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 24, 2015)

Okay I haven't gone out of my way to frustrate you guys for awhile, so here is today's IQ quiz: In the unlikely event that somebody actually wants to solve this himself/herself, if you report the answer, warn that it is a spoiler and put your answer far down in the post.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 24, 2015)

Off to the VA in a little while, more attempts to get me to glow in the dark.......  X-rays......


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 24, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Yeah....I play classical as well.  I try to play everything on as many frets as possible.    The standard positions often sound better up the neck.  This is a classical piece I wrote recently.  Let me know what you think.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 24, 2015)

Spoiler alert:





















The first set of numbers is taking the first number and subtracting the second.  The second set is the product of adding the first numbers.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 24, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



Very pleasant to listen to and I can see it as a 'non interfering' back drop in certain movie scenes, etc.  But to be truly marketable, a more clearly defined melody would need to be pulled up in a more identifiable way I think.  But an impressive effort just the same.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 24, 2015)

I love our California and Pacific northwest people, but I am wishing they would keep the smoke from all their wildfires there.  It has been coming across us this past week and the air quality warnings are coming more frequently now and lasting longer.  Mind you those fires are a 1000 or more miles from Albuquerque, but it still looked like this across town yesterday:






That's not fog or locally produced smog.  That is smoke mostly from California and Oregon.  It's almost as bad as the smoke we got from the Arizona fires year before last.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 24, 2015)

Can you fine California for smoking in Arizona and New Mexico?


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 24, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Can you fine California for smoking in Arizona and New Mexico?



Apparently not.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 24, 2015)

The ex was in Colorado today and mentioned the smoke from California there too.  You guys meet up somewhere?


----------



## Gracie (Aug 24, 2015)

Sorry about the smoke. Wish I could make it all go away.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 24, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Sorry about the smoke. Wish I could make it all go away.



I bet you do.  It hasn't been all that long ago that our state was battling wild fires everywhere and not only is the smoke annoying, but the loss in magnificent trees, wild life habitat, wild life, and aesthetic beauty is heart breaking.  And that doesn't even include the personal property, homes, businesses, etc. and human lives that are lost to some of the fires.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 24, 2015)

Had a fire break out yesterday 3 blocks from me. Fire department was on it lickety split. Fire up on the grade was from some idiot towing something and the chain dragging the ground. Manhunt out for that moron. I hope they find him.

Triple digits around here last week and next week. Thankfully, we are hugging the coast, so we get lots of fog. Mist does wonders in dampening stuff.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 24, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> I love our California and Pacific northwest people, but I am wishing they would keep the smoke from all their wildfires there.  It has been coming across us this past week and the air quality warnings are coming more frequently now and lasting longer.  Mind you those fires are a 1000 or more miles from Albuquerque, but it still looked like this across town yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thankfully we're not getting it down here however during the Black Forest and Royal Gorge fires it was like that in the Springs.  The wife sends here sympathies and advises you to stay inside and filter your air........


----------



## Gracie (Aug 24, 2015)

Never thought I would say this but...I long for winter. It's been summer here since January. JANUARY. I'm so damn tan, I look hispanic now.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 24, 2015)

Other than being irradiated with x-rays again a good thing came out of my visit to the VA.  Was told my ID was about to be obsolete, that I needed a new one.  So I go down to the main registration office......  Oh we need you to check and resubmit your application information.....  Oh shit.....  Okay, get it done, a half an hour later an admin guy comes out, "all of your updated info has been resubmitted, you eligibility has changed......."
I went from paying $15 for prescriptions, $30 for standard office visits and $50 for specialty clinics to......... $8 for prescriptions......... only.......


----------



## peach174 (Aug 24, 2015)

Hey!
That's great Ringel, I'm happy to hear that it went well for you.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 24, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay I haven't gone out of my way to frustrate you guys for awhile, so here is today's IQ quiz: In the unlikely event that somebody actually wants to solve this himself/herself, if you report the answer, warn that it is a spoiler and put your answer far down in the post.



I am not a fan of numbers, especially number puzzles...but I saw the pattern by the third problem.


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 24, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > man it's been so long *I forget how to navigate around here*
> ...


I thought it was the other problem that came with 60


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 24, 2015)

saw marshall tucker and lynyrd skynyrd last weekend . excellent concert at bethel woods. that's the old Woodstock site.  skynyrd was amazing.  I can't believe the first time I saw them was almost 43 years ago.  saw tucker for the first time 43 years ago too.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 24, 2015)

Spoonman said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...


Prostate?


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 25, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ernie,
Foxfyre,
WQ's mom Dorothy and Aunt Bev,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.





P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 25, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Never thought I would say this but...I long for winter. It's been summer here since January. JANUARY. I'm so damn tan, I look hispanic now.



A string of triple digits does make winter look a lot better.


----------



## 007 (Aug 25, 2015)

Spoonman said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Good to see you stop in, Bro.

Life is good here in Wisconsin, hope everything is good over there on the east coast.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay I haven't gone out of my way to frustrate you guys for awhile, so here is today's IQ quiz: In the unlikely event that somebody actually wants to solve this himself/herself, if you report the answer, warn that it is a spoiler and put your answer far down in the post.



I know the answer . . .



Spoiler



That person doesn't know how to do math.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 25, 2015)

Spoonman said:


> saw marshall tucker and lynyrd skynyrd last weekend . excellent concert at bethel woods. that's the old Woodstock site.  skynyrd was amazing.  I can't believe the first time I saw them was almost 43 years ago.  saw tucker for the first time 43 years ago too.



Lucky you!  Those are two great bands!


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we're still keeping vigil for
> 
> ...



I would live there, at least for a few weeks.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 25, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



Surprising that you can actually write your own stuff, its not bad. I could never write anything musical, but I used to paint pictures.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 25, 2015)

Morning

We had one heck of a lighting and thunder show last night.
It really rained hard most of the night.
84 yesterday with 84% humidity.
It felt like I was back in Tulsa Oklahoma.
This is the desert we are not suppose to be a wet heat. Jeez !!!!


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 25, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...




Lot's of music theory in College.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 25, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Morning
> 
> We had one heck of a lighting and thunder show last night.
> It really rained hard most of the night.
> ...



Heavy rain on the east side of town close to the mountain early evening here too but it didn't come over our place.  There was one clap of thunder and ONLY one clap of thunder at our house.  And the lightning must have hit us or was very close because the thunder was so loud it sounded like the house was coming down around our ears.  We had no idea there were any storms close by so it was unexpected and we both came right out of our chairs.  I said a bad word.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.
> ...


It's a small fish restaurant in Zanzibar.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 25, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



For real?   I had no idea.

I was a little disappointed nobody commented on the place I showed night before last though.  That is a destination house for tours here in Albuquerque--the home of a local architect who designed and built it.  It is fascinating and quite lavish inside but I've never seen any photos of the interior on the internet.  Locals call it the Spaceship House or the Bug House.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I missed it.  

I looked up the little house, that's what google said it was.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Morning
> ...




We had several of those right above our house last night.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 25, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Morning
> 
> We had one heck of a lighting and thunder show last night.
> It really rained hard most of the night.
> ...



Okay, I think we can set you up with a humidity intolerance condition and then apply for some type of energy credit on your a/c.  Checking on all the forms and procedures.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




Here is one





The Rock, Zanzibar is a one-of-a-kind restaurant located on a rock in the middle of the Indian Ocean off of Zanzibar Island.
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...869&thid=JN.miAqeSEDJb24UWln0iVDWw&ajaxhist=0


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 25, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



From the outside it doesn't look like it could be so spacious inside.  But how fun would it be to visit a place like that and have lunch?


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> From the outside it doesn't look like it could be so spacious inside.  But how fun would it be to visit a place like that and have lunch?



I suggest at low tide.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 25, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > From the outside it doesn't look like it could be so spacious inside.  But how fun would it be to visit a place like that and have lunch?
> ...


Yeah, unless I swam out I'd be too seasick to eat.......


----------



## peach174 (Aug 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Based on this pic of the staff and  cooks it does not look all that big really.
Nine people for staff means it can't be all that big.
It does look like it would be fun to go and see and have lunch or dinner there.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 25, 2015)

After dealing with some 'issues' with some folks this morning. . . .


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 25, 2015)

By issues you mean correcting misinformed people that should know better?


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 25, 2015)

007 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


all is good here.  been keeping really busy.  especially over the summer.  not logging to much on line time lately


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 25, 2015)

so becki hasn't been here at all?


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 25, 2015)

shots of Tucker and Skynyrd.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 25, 2015)

007 said:


> Well yipee yiyo cow patty, look what the UPS guy just dropped off... the new Dewalt DWE7491RS table saw... Christmas continues...


I gots one of those...I luvs mine.  Just be careful to use a pusher when doing close cutting.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay, am I weird because I think this is beautiful?


Not at all...remember, beauty is in the eye of the beerholder!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Thankfully, I've never cut myself with any power tools.    I don't really use any power tools, so that probably helps too.  Lol.  I'm kind of intimidated by things like chippers, to be honest.


OK, now y'all are making me nervous.  I'm borrowing a buddy's chipper to clear some of the slash around my place without having to burn the slash...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 25, 2015)

I've been having such issues with this website...I don't know whether I should keep trying, or not.  This evening, things are going well.  I miss y'all and am glad to glean that most are doing well enough.  Perhaps my "dry" spell is passed?


----------



## Gracie (Aug 25, 2015)

I spent a good part of this morning playing with ants. I dropped a pea sized ball of sugar that was clumped together on the ground..then waited. Wasn't long before a scout ant found it...ran all over it for a few minutes, then hightailed it off to the nest somewhere. I came inside and had a small breakfast, then went back out to check on it and the troops were there busily hauling it off. I followed the trail, of course. 
Just now came in from checking on them again, and the ball is smooshed and half sized and a steady line of very happy ants heading off to the tree near the back shed. Another line wanders off to the right so they spread out or its two different nests.

I can sit there for hours and watch them. They just fascinate me.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 25, 2015)

And with that said...I finally dropped the 3 lbs I have been having difficulty losing. 5 more lbs..and I am back to what I used to be when I had my ladies apparel shop and the size I was when I snorkeled in Maui years ago and wore a bikini! I am STOKED.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 25, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I spent a good part of this morning playing with ants. I dropped a pea sized ball of sugar that was clumped together on the ground..then waited. Wasn't long before a scout ant found it...ran all over it for a few minutes, then hightailed it off to the nest somewhere. I came inside and had a small breakfast, then went back out to check on it and the troops were there busily hauling it off. I followed the trail, of course.
> Just now came in from checking on them again, and the ball is smooshed and half sized and a steady line of very happy ants heading off to the tree near the back shed. Another line wanders off to the right so they spread out or its two different nests.
> 
> I can sit there for hours and watch them. They just fascinate me.


Given what little TV I've seen, ants are far better entertainment.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> After dealing with some 'issues' with some folks this morning. . . .


Yeah. I can dig it. Happened to me last week. And it isn't your attitude that needs changing. It's how you ignore those not worthy of your attention.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 25, 2015)

Gracie said:


> And with that said...I finally dropped the 3 lbs I have been having difficulty losing. 5 more lbs..and I am back to what I used to be when I had my ladies apparel shop and the size I was when I snorkeled in Maui years ago and wore a bikini! I am STOKED.


'Grats!!!  Keep it up, Gracie!  I've have students at the Uni mention that I look so different with 50 lbs missing!  And I cannot tell you how much better you will feel with the loss of that weight!


----------



## Gracie (Aug 25, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I spent a good part of this morning playing with ants. I dropped a pea sized ball of sugar that was clumped together on the ground..then waited. Wasn't long before a scout ant found it...ran all over it for a few minutes, then hightailed it off to the nest somewhere. I came inside and had a small breakfast, then went back out to check on it and the troops were there busily hauling it off. I followed the trail, of course.
> ...


They stay busy at night too. I will be out there when the sun is gone, with my flashlight. Watching ants haul their sugar nugget and listening to night birds. What could be better than that?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 25, 2015)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Sleeping?


----------



## Gracie (Aug 25, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> 'Grats!!! Keep it up, Gracie! I've have students at the Uni mention that I look so different with 50 lbs missing! And I cannot tell you how much better you will feel with the loss of that weight!


Know what FINALLY did it? Walking in place. I stand outside with one hand on a patio chair....and step, like marching in place. 600 steps, knees high as I can get them. Walking twice a day with the dogs was just not doing it. But the marching steps? That did it. No treadmill, can't find an exercise bike, so I thought "just march in one spot. It's free, it's easy, it gets the heart pumpin', keeps the blood flowing in the legs". And it took off 3 lbs!


----------



## Gracie (Aug 25, 2015)

Sleeping is good too. Hell, maybe I will sleep out there tonight. Problem is....it gets foggy..so everything gets really damp.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 25, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Sleeping is good too. Hell, maybe I will sleep out there tonight. Problem is....it gets foggy..so everything gets really damp.


Blue tarps word when it's damp.  I usually have at least one in my kit when venturing into the wilds.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 25, 2015)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > 'Grats!!! Keep it up, Gracie! I've have students at the Uni mention that I look so different with 50 lbs missing! And I cannot tell you how much better you will feel with the loss of that weight!
> ...


I have an iPhone app that tracks my steps.  I try to log at least 10,000 daily.  Of course, my job keeps me moving, and caring for my critters helps, too.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 25, 2015)

Oh, I walk a lot, not just with the dogs. Household stuff, going to the market, yard work. Then the two trips with the dogs...then the night marching.

I have tarps. What I REALLY want is a tipi. A real one. But they cost a shitload of money. Guess I could make one, lol.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 25, 2015)

Of course! Do-it-yourself is often best.  I suppose you have enough research to make a proper tipi?


----------



## Gracie (Aug 25, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Of course! Do-it-yourself is often best.  I suppose you have enough research to make a proper tipi?


Yes. Mr. Gracie.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 25, 2015)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Of course! Do-it-yourself is often best.  I suppose you have enough research to make a proper tipi?
> ...


Get him going, then!


----------



## Gracie (Aug 25, 2015)

He won't do it. He likes being in his mancave watching netflix or hunting for stuff on craigslist or working on his scrap pile in the back yard. It's a weird relationship.  But, it works for us.
If I build one...I will have to do it myself with asking him questions now and then and if I get a grunt, its a good sign I'd be doing it right. 
I have a friend in Wyoming that has one. But it's HUGE. I think she took it down, and if she did..maybe she will sell it to me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 25, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ernie,
Foxfyre,
WQ's mom Dorothy and Aunt Bev,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.






P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## 007 (Aug 26, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Well yipee yiyo cow patty, look what the UPS guy just dropped off... the new Dewalt DWE7491RS table saw... Christmas continues...
> ...


No worries, pard, I've been using this sort of equipment the majority of my life.

One thing I was very unhappy about was the miter gauge is a total piece of crap. Pretty disappointing for an $800 saw. Yes it's in the portable category, but that's no reason to just give up on that. The rest of it is nice, everything stows away cool, but the miter gauge is a totally pathetic, plastic piece of junk that wobbles around in the table slot. It's virtually impossible to get consistent, accurate miter cuts. Very disappointing. I see there's after market ones so that's what I plan to do, buy a better one.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 26, 2015)

Spoonman said:


> so becki hasn't been here at all?


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 26, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> By issues you mean correcting misinformed people that should know better?



More like dealing with stubborn, clueless people who are certain I am an idiot.  And these issues were with real life idiots, not those that sometimes act that way on the internet.  

But we did get it worked out and I'm all better this morning.  Will leave for Rio Rancho and the consult with the surgeon shortly.  Anxious to keep this process moving forward and get it over with so I can enjoy a great fall and Holiday season.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 26, 2015)

Spoonman said:


> so becki hasn't been here at all?



No.  She had taken a bad fall that broke several bones in her face and probably caused some other problems and was handling that in typical stoic good natured freedombecki fashion, but I suspected at some point she would have to have at least some minor surgery.  But then in mid July last year she had posted her usual matter-of-fact posting about her latest quilting project and was active on one of the religion threads and then she abruptly vanished and has not posted since.  So we have no explanation for her departure or what might have happened.  She has not responded to PMs or e-mails.  And not knowing her real name or even the Texas town she hailed from, we are pretty well at an impasse to find out anything.  I am very concerned and miss her terribly.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 26, 2015)

At one time, I had found a copy of a book she had written about quilting and did have her full name. I have searched for that book repeatedly since she disappeared without luck.

Late night last night. I needed coffee to last until 4AM so didn't get to sleep until about 6:30 and was up about 10:30. I'll be at Doc's til about midnight tonight, so I'll be dragging by then.
Y'all have a great day!


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 26, 2015)

Amazingly I went to bed early last night, around 10:30 so I was up early.  Was able to catch the pool guy, was wondering why I was having to brush the pool every two to three days so we checked for phosphates..... not super high but high enough to block the chlorine from working effectively.  
The wife drinks diet Mountain Dew in the 16 oz bottles only, I've been looking for the last two weeks and everyone I normally go to is always out.  Finally remembered a Walmart Neighborhood store just a couple of miles away, sure enough they were fully stocked.  Talked with the manager and he told me he would make sure they stay fully stocked..... 
When I went to load the groceries in the back of the Prius I discovered two six-packs of my Coke Zero I had neglected to take out......  Weeelllll, with the heat and the bouncing around while driving most of the bottle has "leaked".......  The removable carpet pad is now drying over fence after I sprayed it clean......


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 26, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Thankfully, I've never cut myself with any power tools.    I don't really use any power tools, so that probably helps too.  Lol.  I'm kind of intimidated by things like chippers, to be honest.
> ...



Don't get sucked in!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 26, 2015)

Gracie said:


> He won't do it. He likes being in his mancave watching netflix or hunting for stuff on craigslist or working on his scrap pile in the back yard. It's a weird relationship.  But, it works for us.
> If I build one...I will have to do it myself with asking him questions now and then and if I get a grunt, its a good sign I'd be doing it right.
> I have a friend in Wyoming that has one. But it's HUGE. I think she took it down, and if she did..maybe she will sell it to me.


Someday I hope to acquire one, maybe two Gypsy Vanners and then build and decorate a Vardo wagon for them.  It would be a great way to go camping.  A little more portable than a tipi...or, maybe not.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 26, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Planning to avoid that at all costs.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 26, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > He won't do it. He likes being in his mancave watching netflix or hunting for stuff on craigslist or working on his scrap pile in the back yard. It's a weird relationship.  But, it works for us.
> ...


I want a gyspy wagon, lol. But, I make do with what I got. It suits me. Wish it was a smidge taller, but....oh well.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 26, 2015)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


The miter gauge on mine is aluminum and works pretty well.  I've never had any complaints.  Cut all the gusset angles for the gambrel roof I built last summer and they all turned out like they'd been cut with a cookie cutter.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 26, 2015)

Ya know...Tiny Houses are the big new fad now. So if Tiny Homes can be dragged around on a trailer, why not a gypsy wagon? Those horses are gorgeous!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 26, 2015)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Cool, you know what a vardo wagon is!  I like all the designs but the Reading type vardo is generally lighter and the way the wheels are set up makes it better suited for more rugged terrain.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 26, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Ya know...Tiny Houses are the big new fad now. So if Tiny Homes can be dragged around on a trailer, why not a gypsy wagon? Those horses are gorgeous!


Some of the most beautiful horses around, IMHO.  They can be pretty high maintenance, keeping all the feather clean and dry.  I'd probably bind up most of that hair during the winter.
As far as I can tell, a typical vardo has about as much space a modest cab-over camper.  I've lived in one of those for several months are one time.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 26, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Lol!


----------



## Gracie (Aug 26, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Vargo is gypsy is bohemian is hippie. All the same to me, lol.
I loved my conversion van. LOVED it. Tall enough to move around better, room for a tiny sink and stove, plenty of storage, etc. But...it was a lemon. Now I have the Town & Country, no seats, and a pleasure to drive but still a smidge cramped. I COULD live in it if I needed to. Just open the side door and add a tent. 
But..I'd sure love to have a gypsy wagon. Maybe in another life where I have plenty of moola.


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 26, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > so becki hasn't been here at all?
> ...


damn,  too bad.  I hope she is ok


----------



## Gracie (Aug 26, 2015)

Would the staff be able to contact her, do you think, Foxy?


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 26, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Would the staff be able to contact her, do you think, Foxy?



They would likely have the same e-mail address I have.  So if she isn't responding to e-mail. . . .  And they couldn't do that for us anyway--they are honor bound to keep our real names, addresses etc.confidential.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 27, 2015)

Well, I have been up since 5.30 AM and I have been attempting to raise consciousness on the religion forum.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 27, 2015)

Errr, errr errr!














Morning all.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 27, 2015)

Morning Save and most of us, afternoon Dajjal, and good evening Noomi, if you're reading in today.  Getting some wash done and tie up some loose ends here at home.  Off to the hospital this afternoon for a pre-op work up - EKG and all that - to get the green light for surgery next Thursday..  I'll probably be out of commission for at least a full week and I'm going to need all our regular folks to keep the Coffee Shop going, greet any newbies, and keep the home fire burning and all that.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 27, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Morning Save and most of us, afternoon Dajjal, and good evening Noomi, if you're reading in today.  Getting some wash done and tie up some loose ends here at home.  Off to the hospital this afternoon for a pre-op work up - EKG and all that - to get the green light for surgery next Thursday..  I'll probably be out of commission for at least a full week and I'm going to need all our regular folks to keep the Coffee Shop going, greet any newbies, and keep the home fire burning and all that.


All the best with your procedure, I hope you are back soon.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 27, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Morning Save and most of us, afternoon Dajjal, and good evening Noomi, if you're reading in today.  Getting some wash done and tie up some loose ends here at home.  Off to the hospital this afternoon for a pre-op work up - EKG and all that - to get the green light for surgery next Thursday..  I'll probably be out of commission for at least a full week and I'm going to need all our regular folks to keep the Coffee Shop going, greet any newbies, and keep the home fire burning and all that.
> ...



Thanks, but I'll be here for another week until next Thursday and THEN I'll be out of commission for a week or so.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 27, 2015)

Morning


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 27, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Morning Save and most of us, afternoon Dajjal, and good evening Noomi, if you're reading in today.  Getting some wash done and tie up some loose ends here at home.  Off to the hospital this afternoon for a pre-op work up - EKG and all that - to get the green light for surgery next Thursday..  I'll probably be out of commission for at least a full week and I'm going to need all our regular folks to keep the Coffee Shop going, greet any newbies, and keep the home fire burning and all that.



I really don't think Ringel needs to be starting fires.  

Maybe we can just have a BBQ?


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 27, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Morning



I heard tuna from the other side of the board.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 27, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Morning Save and most of us, afternoon Dajjal, and good evening Noomi, if you're reading in today.  Getting some wash done and tie up some loose ends here at home.  Off to the hospital this afternoon for a pre-op work up - EKG and all that - to get the green light for surgery next Thursday..  I'll probably be out of commission for at least a full week and I'm going to need all our regular folks to keep the Coffee Shop going, greet any newbies, and keep the home fire burning and all that.



Good luck, sweetie!  I hope everything goes well!    I hope you make a fast and full recovery.  I'll try to post here at least once whenever I'm online.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 27, 2015)

Good luck with your procedure Foxie.  Don't forget to put yourself on the list.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 27, 2015)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


You don't really need moola, just a knack for finding bargains and crafting things for yourself, both talents I perceive you have.  You don't even need to have horses to pull it, there are designs that accommodate using a car or small truck.  Mostly, you need different wheels and suspension.  I love the stove, by-the-way!  There are even companies that specialize in stoves suited to such uses.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 27, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Morning Save and most of us, afternoon Dajjal, and good evening Noomi, if you're reading in today.  Getting some wash done and tie up some loose ends here at home.  Off to the hospital this afternoon for a pre-op work up - EKG and all that - to get the green light for surgery next Thursday..  I'll probably be out of commission for at least a full week and I'm going to need all our regular folks to keep the Coffee Shop going, greet any newbies, and keep the home fire burning and all that.


Good luck, Foxy!  I'll be watching for your safe and happy return.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 27, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Morning Save and most of us, afternoon Dajjal, and good evening Noomi, if you're reading in today.  Getting some wash done and tie up some loose ends here at home.  Off to the hospital this afternoon for a pre-op work up - EKG and all that - to get the green light for surgery next Thursday..  I'll probably be out of commission for at least a full week and I'm going to need all our regular folks to keep the Coffee Shop going, greet any newbies, and keep the home fire burning and all that.


Good luck Foxy! Yes...the CS will be fine and _all will be well and all will be well_ (from some S. King book, I think). 
You take care of you, ok?
Hugs


----------



## peach174 (Aug 27, 2015)

Her surgery is not till next Thursday.
She will be back here tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 27, 2015)

I think I can pull a small trailer with my van. It's a v6, so maybe a tiny little one that can host stuff that won't fit in the van. That might be my next project. Finding a mini trailer. Even one of those vintage egg shaped ones might be kinda cool.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 27, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I think I can pull a small trailer with my van. It's a v6, so maybe a tiny little one that can host stuff that won't fit in the van. That might be my next project. Finding a mini trailer. Even one of those vintage egg shaped ones might be kinda cool.


Those do look neat, and they are laid out quite efficiently. Those vardos actually look a lot like a cab-over camper you might load onto a pickup truck, only lots more artistic.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 27, 2015)

The truck is a 4 banger and can't pull shit. So..we have to use my van. Acutally, I COULD live in my van quite easily. But if anything happened to Mr Gracie....then I would sell his truck, buy a thingybob that clamps on the top of my van for extra storage space, and live IN the van. I'd bebop up to Monterey, Big Sur, maybe even oregon or washington.  Heck, I could go anywhere I want to.  Sleep in motel area streets so it looks like I am a guest....shower at beaches with bathrooms with showers, use a hibachi for cooking on nice days and nights or just hit fast food joints for breakfast since I don't usually eat dinner anyway. Yes. I could do it. Did it before when I had my VW bus back in 1970. No reason I couldn't do it again.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 27, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Her surgery is not till next Thursday.
> She will be back here tonight or tomorrow.



Right.  I'm not going anywhere until o-dark thirty a week from today--have to be at the hospital by 6 am for an 8 am surgery--that's assuming they didn't find anything on today's tests that would make the surgery inadvisable.  So far the blood work is back and it looks pretty good.  Still waiting on the EKG.  It raised my eyebrows when they told me the surgeon had reserved six hours!!! for my surgery.  I haven't been able to stay asleep uninterrupted for that long for years.  But oh well. . . .


----------



## peach174 (Aug 27, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Her surgery is not till next Thursday.
> ...



6 Hours !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 27, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Yes, though it probably won't take that long.  But apparently these kinds of surgery are pretty intricate and slow going.  But whatever, a week from now it will be over with and I'll be on the road to recovery or not.  It is pretty much out of my hands.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 27, 2015)

Gracie said:


> The truck is a 4 banger and can't pull shit. So..we have to use my van. Acutally, I COULD live in my van quite easily. But if anything happened to Mr Gracie....then I would sell his truck, buy a thingybob that clamps on the top of my van for extra storage space, and live IN the van. I'd bebop up to Monterey, Big Sur, maybe even oregon or washington.  Heck, I could go anywhere I want to.  Sleep in motel area streets so it looks like I am a guest....shower at beaches with bathrooms with showers, use a hibachi for cooking on nice days and nights or just hit fast food joints for breakfast since I don't usually eat dinner anyway. Yes. I could do it. Did it before when I had my VW bus back in 1970. No reason I couldn't do it again.



There was a time in my life that would appeal to me.  But now I want my a/c in the summer and heat in the winter, a really REALLY comfortable bed, wifi, DVR, big screen movies, and I enjoy cooking stuff that I wouldn't be able to pull off on a hibachi.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 27, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Are you tired from todays tests?
You will defiantly be in our prayers for you to have a quick and speedy recovery next week.
Be sure to take it real easy after the surgery.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 27, 2015)

Been putting things away and cleaning most of the day, went for a nice swim earlier and might do it again this evening weather permitting...... 
Making dinner right now.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 27, 2015)

I dunno....all those things sound good, Foxy, but for some reason, I am in the frame of mind that if it doesn't fit in a tipi, I have too much. My tipi is my van, lol.
The older I get, the less I want. Then again, I don't have a family like you do, either. Its just me, the two dogs and Mr Gracie. That's it, and I like it that way. 

I also don't need AC if I stay along the coastline. The tv thing, and internet..that might be a problem. Hence...finding a motel to stick close to to hitch off their wifi...or a internet cafe. Being social is not my concern. Its missing good tv shows I like, and movies. That might be a problem with Van Living.


----------



## 007 (Aug 27, 2015)

Gracie said:


> He likes being in his mancave watching netflix or hunting for stuff on craigslist or working on his scrap pile in the back yard.


You could have been talking about me...


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 27, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Morning Save and most of us, afternoon Dajjal, and good evening Noomi, if you're reading in today.  Getting some wash done and tie up some loose ends here at home.  Off to the hospital this afternoon for a pre-op work up - EKG and all that - to get the green light for surgery next Thursday..  I'll probably be out of commission for at least a full week and I'm going to need all our regular folks to keep the Coffee Shop going, greet any newbies, and keep the home fire burning and all that.




Good luck with the surgery.  Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 28, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Thanks Peach.  Today's tests were pretty easy but we are getting really tired of the whole process.  Really stressful - a little scary - dreading the long recuperation that will be difficult.  But quality of life is important too and it will be worth it.  But thanks.  Those prayers really make a difference.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 28, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ernie,
Foxfyre,
WQ's mom Dorothy and Aunt Bev,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.





P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 28, 2015)

Up early again and its a clear sky outside. I have not seen a blue sky for weeks and it has been raining so much we have had local flooding. Come to think of it the sky has been overcast since before the recent meteor shower.
It has been a lousy summer in England since July.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




I understand that stressful and scary stuff very well.
My husband has had several bad MS attacks and has had several stays in the hospital.
One stay he was in for about 3 weeks and the stress turned a rather large swatch of hair white from the stress.

Will they keep you for a while at the hospital?


----------



## peach174 (Aug 28, 2015)

Good Moring all!

Fridays smile


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 28, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Yes, I will probably be in the hospital for a week including a couple of days in ICU.  That is why I said you guys would have to hold the fort and keeps things normal here while I'm gone.   That's why I'm really not looking forward to it.  But it will be good to have it over with and get on with my life too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 28, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Up early again and its a clear sky outside. I have not seen a blue sky for weeks and it has been raining so much we have had local flooding. Come to think of it the sky has been overcast since before the recent meteor shower.
> It has been a lousy summer in England since July.



Does sound a bit depressing Dajjal, but so is prolonged drought.  Considering how our American west is so starved for rain, it does seem that we need a better distribution system.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Thank you.
I didn't know if you would be there for a couple of days and then go home for a long bed rest or what.
It is good that they will keep you there for a week of recovery. Much better than going home, starting to feel better and then being tempted to get up and start doing something.
We certainly will keep the fort.
We will keep you in our prayers until you are well enough to return again.
It will be great for you when you get it all behind you.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 28, 2015)

blackhawk said:


>


I have that very sign hanging behind the bar at Doc's

Ya know.... people who don't know I own a bar can be forgiven for knocking on my door at 9 AM, but people who *do* know, risk being shot.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 28, 2015)

Happy Friday!


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Happy Friday!



And how often I did just that.  I always gave 150% or more on all other working days, but Friday was mostly just a day to tolerate and anticipate the weekend.    (That is until we went back into business for ourselves in which Fridays and weekend days were just one more working day though usually to catch up on reports and other paper work.)


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Friday!
> ...



I got lucky and it just happens to be a slow day for me today.  Lots of doctors are probably leaving for vacation for the weekend today.    When work is slow, I can either keep checking and wait for some to come in, or I can take the rest of the day off, so I took the rest of the day off.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



That sound like a practical, reasonable, decision to me.  And if it isn't, that is still the story and we're sticking to it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Yup!    I think I'm going to log off and go lay in the sun for a little while!    TTYL, Foxy!


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 28, 2015)

I am not buying Foxfyre being out of the Coffee Shop for a week.  Seems like extreme boredom would set in day two or three.  Mr. Foxfyre NEEDS to bring in a laptop...


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 28, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> I am not buying Foxfyre being out of the Coffee Shop for a week.  Seems like extreme boredom would set in day two or three.  Mr. Foxfyre NEEDS to bring in a laptop...



Well, that would be great Save, and thanks, but the chances of it happening are about the same as the Cowboys winning the Super Bowl so I am going to count on all of YOU to keep it interesting.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I am not buying Foxfyre being out of the Coffee Shop for a week.  Seems like extreme boredom would set in day two or three.  Mr. Foxfyre NEEDS to bring in a laptop...
> ...




Will he at least let us know that you got out of surgery OK and a few days later tell us how you are doing?


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 28, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...




I'll see if he will agree to that.  I don't think they'll allow laptops in ICU


----------



## peach174 (Aug 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Why can't he do it outside of ICU? In the waiting area or somewhere else.
Just something real brief and short would be OK.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 28, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Because he won't take a laptop with him and he doesn't have any other portable devices that he can use to access the internet.  And I'm pretty sure he won't take any training on my Kindle Fire which is about the only other thing we could use.  We'll just have to hope he will agree to log in here from home.  He's pretty much a dinosaur when it comes to the new technologies.  Our cell phones let us make and receive calls and have caller ID and that's about it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Maybe not in the ICU but it should be okay in the waiting room.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 28, 2015)

I finally bit the bullet after doing some research and let Windows 10 upgrade on this (my primary) laptop.  The only reason is because it's an upgrade and not a clean install I can revert back to Win 7, I have 30 days before that function goes away.  So far I'm finding it slower than Win 7 to boot up and only as fast as Win 7 when running apps.  
I seriously miss my old Windows Games and so far I'm not happy with Win 10.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 28, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> I finally bit the bullet after doing some research and let Windows 10 upgrade on this (my primary) laptop.  The only reason is because it's an upgrade and not a clean install I can revert back to Win 7, I have 30 days before that function goes away.  So far I'm finding it slower than Win 7 to boot up and only as fast as Win 7 when running apps.
> I seriously miss my old Windows Games and so far I'm not happy with Win 10.



I'm feeling the same way about Windows 10, Ringel.  Hombre thinks it is faster than Win 7 on his fairly powerful PC, but I also miss some capabilities with Win 7 on my laptop and it does seem to be slower.


----------



## mdk (Aug 28, 2015)

Happy Friday folks! I hope everyone has had a wonderful day. Cheers!


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 28, 2015)

Hi mdk, same to you.  Always happy when you stop by.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I finally bit the bullet after doing some research and let Windows 10 upgrade on this (my primary) laptop.  The only reason is because it's an upgrade and not a clean install I can revert back to Win 7, I have 30 days before that function goes away.  So far I'm finding it slower than Win 7 to boot up and only as fast as Win 7 when running apps.
> ...



I just ran across this, Ringel.  See if it works on your computer--I don't have Win 10 on this one:

Where are my games? - Windows Help


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I know there are ways to install the old games but it requires changing code, I don't mess with code.  
I just reverted back to Win 7, was fed up with relearning Windows in Win 10 and there were aspects of Win 10 I just reeeeeealy don't like.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 28, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



So how did you do that?


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Open your Start menu, click on Settings, click on Update & Security, select Recovery. 
It works for Win 7, 8 and 8.1, this will show you what you'll see:
How to Uninstall Windows 10 and Downgrade to Windows 7 or 8.1


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 28, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



You don't mess with code? Don't you run Linux on at least one machine?


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 28, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


That I know, a little, besides that's not writing/modifying code in the registry, I don't know how to do it in windows, looks much more complicated and if you do something wrong be prepared to do a complete new re-install.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 28, 2015)

On the outskirts of a small town, there was a big, old pecan tree just inside the cemetery fence. One day, two boys filled up a bucketful of nuts and sat down by the tree, out of sight, and began dividing the nuts. "One for you, one for me, one for you, one for me," said one boy. Several dropped and rolled down toward the fence.

Another boy came riding along the road on his bicycle. As he passed, he thought he heard voices from inside the cemetery. He slowed down to investigate. Sure enough, he heard, "One for you, one for me, one for you, one for me ...."

He just knew what it was. He jumped back on his bike and rode off. Just around the bend he met an old man with a cane, hobbling along.

"Come here quick," said the boy, "you won't believe what I heard! Satan and the Lord are down at the cemetery dividing up the souls!"

The man said, "Beat it kid, can't you see it's hard for me to walk." When the boy insisted though, the man hobbled slowly to the cemetery.

Standing by the fence they heard, "One for you, one for me. One for you, one for me."

The old man whispered, "Boy, you've been tellin' me the truth. Let's see if we can see the Lord...?" Shaking with fear, they peered through the fence, yet were still unable to see anything. The old man and the boy gripped the wrought iron bars of the fence tighter and tighter as they tried to get a glimpse of the Lord.

At last they heard, "One for you, one for me. That's all. Now let's go get those nuts by the fence and we'll be done...."

They say the old man had the lead for a good quarter-mile before the kid on the bike passed him.​


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 28, 2015)

Oh and with Win 8.1 and Win 10 instead of using the Microsoft account to log in (allowing them to spy on you) create a Local Account.  Also remember to turn off all Microsoft sharing with your computer for more secure privacy.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> On the outskirts of a small town, there was a big, old pecan tree just inside the cemetery fence. One day, two boys filled up a bucketful of nuts and sat down by the tree, out of sight, and began dividing the nuts. "One for you, one for me, one for you, one for me," said one boy. Several dropped and rolled down toward the fence.
> 
> Another boy came riding along the road on his bicycle. As he passed, he thought he heard voices from inside the cemetery. He slowed down to investigate. Sure enough, he heard, "One for you, one for me, one for you, one for me ...."
> 
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 28, 2015)

One other thing about Win 10 is in order to install it you give Microsoft permission to spy on you, everything you do is automatically sent to Microsoft servers.   They've retroed some of it back to Win 7 with certain updates.  

How to Uninstall Microsoft Spying Updates from Windows 7/8

Yes you can uninstall those updates and then Hide them when they show up again for download but you have to have Updates set to _notify you and let you decide _or they will automatically be reinstalled on your computer_.
_
Going pure Linux or doing a Hackentosh is looking more and more appealing every day.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 28, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> I finally bit the bullet after doing some research and let Windows 10 upgrade on this (my primary) laptop.  The only reason is because it's an upgrade and not a clean install I can revert back to Win 7, I have 30 days before that function goes away.  So far I'm finding it slower than Win 7 to boot up and only as fast as Win 7 when running apps.
> I seriously miss my old Windows Games and so far I'm not happy with Win 10.


Several of my students have told me that Win10 is an improvement over Win8.  I'm seriously considering the upgrade.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 28, 2015)

Just checking in.  I'll be waiting for Foxy's outcome, bet on it.
It's definitely Fall here.  Temps falling to the 40's at night, trees starting to drop their leaves.  And a definite change in the cast of sunlight.  Not to mention, it's dark enough at night to enjoy the terrific Northern Light shows that have been going this past week!
I've been having tons of issues with USMB lately.  Whether it's tremendously slow or shuts me down.  Today seems to be a good day.  I've located a new, highly recommended virus protection program that I'm going to use to replace McAfee. 
Daughter's all packed up, things stored that won't be going, other stuff has been sent ahead.  She's got everyone's paperwork in order, including the dog's.  They leave for Okinawa on 7 Sep.  She'll be checking out possible jobs after they get settled.  I may not have to go to Korea, there may be jobs for aircraft mechanics on Okinawa, too!


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 28, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I finally bit the bullet after doing some research and let Windows 10 upgrade on this (my primary) laptop.  The only reason is because it's an upgrade and not a clean install I can revert back to Win 7, I have 30 days before that function goes away.  So far I'm finding it slower than Win 7 to boot up and only as fast as Win 7 when running apps.
> ...


It didn't work that well for me and Win 10 is set up for Microsoft to spy on you, everything you do on your computer/online and it's part of the user license you agree to when you install it.  It has keyloggers installed and from what I've discovered is not anywhere near as secure as Microsoft claims.
I've decided to keep Win 7 and when it's no longer supported I'll keep it on one machine that will not be connected to the internet that I'll keep games on, everything else will be Linux.  Already told the wife she's going to have to learn to use Linux.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 28, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Just checking in.  I'll be waiting for Foxy's outcome, bet on it.
> It's definitely Fall here.  Temps falling to the 40's at night, trees starting to drop their leaves.  And a definite change in the cast of sunlight.  Not to mention, it's dark enough at night to enjoy the terrific Northern Light shows that have been going this past week!
> I've been having tons of issues with USMB lately.  Whether it's tremendously slow or shuts me down.  Today seems to be a good day.  I've located a new, highly recommended virus protection program that I'm going to use to replace McAfee.
> Daughter's all packed up, things stored that won't be going, other stuff has been sent ahead.  She's got everyone's paperwork in order, including the dog's.  They leave for Okinawa on 7 Sep.  She'll be checking out possible jobs after they get settled.  I may not have to go to Korea, there may be jobs for aircraft mechanics on Okinawa, too!



Wouldn't that be great?  Keeping my fingers cross for you GW.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 29, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  A beautiful morning in Albuquerque.  I slept with the window wide open last night and slept better than I have in some time.  Apparently that is what I was needing.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 29, 2015)

That great news Foxfyre.
A good nights sleep always does wonders.

Saturdays grin


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 29, 2015)

Morning Peach and yes, when you've been sleep deprived for awhile, it affects our health and well being in significant ways.  So a good night's sleep is a real blessing.

Just finished a breakfast of sausage, tasty waffles, and Yoplait yogurt.  Life is good.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 29, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Morning Peach and yes, when you've been sleep deprived for awhile, it affects our health and well being in significant ways.  So a good night's sleep is a real blessing.
> 
> Just finished a breakfast of sausage, tasty waffles, and Yoplait yogurt.  Life is good.


Yup, even with the CPAP I still don't always sleep that well, last night was one of those.  Woke up sinusy, head achy and tired.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 29, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Morning Peach and yes, when you've been sleep deprived for awhile, it affects our health and well being in significant ways.  So a good night's sleep is a real blessing.
> ...



Well that sucks.  You should discuss it with your sleep doctor because it isn't supposed to be like that.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 29, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


High humidity and high allergen count.   I also have a follow up appointment with the sleep center on the 9th, i'll take the machine in and let them check it out.  I also have to go back to VA and switch out the mask they gave me, it's already fallen apart three times.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 29, 2015)

I don't sleep well because the puppy wakes me up every hour or two whining.  

But I breathe fine!


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 29, 2015)

What's everybody doing tonight?  I'm just sitting here, having an ice coffee and chatting on my phone and here online.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 30, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> What's everybody doing tonight?  I'm just sitting here, having an ice coffee and chatting on my phone and here online.



Hombre and I were watching movies until he finally went to bed leaving me asleep on the couch.    So I'm off to bed now.  See ya'll in the morning.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 30, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ernie,
Foxfyre,
WQ's mom Dorothy and Aunt Bev,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.





P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 30, 2015)

Talking of sleep, I had a really vivid dream last night in which my legs floated up out of my body and I felt as if I was about to astral  travel. I was almost completely conscious, but then I snapped out of it and woke up completely. I would love to finally be able to astral travel out of my body and confirm for myself that it is possible. But I think it was just a vivid  dream.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 30, 2015)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 30, 2015)

After getting up I sat down to watch TV and picked up the Radio times to check the programs, and a huge spider fell into my lap. I instinctively shouted out loud and swatted it. It was a big one by English standards.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 30, 2015)

Morning

I hope everyone has a great Sunday.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 30, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Talking of sleep, I had a really vivid dream last night in which my legs floated up out of my body and I felt as if I was about to astral  travel. I was almost completely conscious, but then I snapped out of it and woke up completely. I would love to finally be able to astral travel out of my body and confirm for myself that it is possible. But I think it was just a vivid  dream.



I have read opinions of mystical people who think vivid dreams are often out of body travel even though the details we remember upon awakening can be somewhat distorted.  So who knows. Maybe you are traveling astrally.  

The spider, however, I think we can believe was absolutely real.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 30, 2015)

And joining with Peach to wish everybody a good Sunday.  We are enjoying another spell in which the temps don't get out of the mid to high 80's and with September just a couple of days away, we are hoping the really hot weather is behind us for this year.  Now thinking about going to the kitchen for forge for nuts and berries.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 30, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Talking of sleep, I had a really vivid dream last night in which my legs floated up out of my body and I felt as if I was about to astral  travel. I was almost completely conscious, but then I snapped out of it and woke up completely. I would love to finally be able to astral travel out of my body and confirm for myself that it is possible. But I think it was just a vivid  dream.


That's what ya get for sleeping........


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 30, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> And joining with Peach to wish everybody a good Sunday.  We are enjoying another spell in which the temps don't get out of the mid to high 80's and with September just a couple of days away, we are hoping the really hot weather is behind us for this year.  Now thinking about going to the kitchen for forge for nuts and berries.


Last night I went out to imbibe in my tobacco addiction, it was in the mid 70s and it felt "cool"..........  this desert heat is screwing up my tolerance of cold weather......


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 30, 2015)

I'll be off line for a few days......Very busy.    Foxy, I am wishing you well for the surgery.  My good vibes should be flying over Albuquerque any minute now.  

Talk you guys later in the week.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 30, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> What's everybody doing tonight?  I'm just sitting here, having an ice coffee and chatting on my phone and here online.



By the way Chris, is that you in your avatar?


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 30, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> I'll be off line for a few days......Very busy.    Foxy, I am wishing you well for the surgery.  My good vibes should be flying over Albuquerque any minute now.
> 
> Talk you guys later in the week.



We'll miss you WQ and stay safe and well. And those good vibes make all the difference and I appreciate every single one.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 30, 2015)

We're starting to see the remnants of Erika...the neighboring county where I work is saturated from flooding we've recently experienced. Keeping my fingers crossed that we don't get too much more dumped on us.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 30, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be off line for a few days......Very busy.    Foxy, I am wishing you well for the surgery.  My good vibes should be flying over Albuquerque any minute now.
> ...



I'll take good care of him.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 30, 2015)

Sherry said:


> We're starting to see the remnants of Erika...the neighboring county where I work is saturated from flooding we've recently experienced. Keeping my fingers crossed that we don't get too much more dumped on us.



I saw on the news this morning that you guys are really getting slammed with rain.  At least it isn't a hurricane but hope you can stay high and dry.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 30, 2015)

I've decided that one of our dogs is slightly suicidal.  He keeps walking in front of cars.  He sees a car coming, waits until it starts to get close, then walks, not runs, in front of it.

I honestly wouldn't mind so much if he got killed as I don't much like the dogs, but the little one would be terribly sad, so I will have to keep him leashed when I take him out.  It's annoying, he didn't used to have this issue, plus having him on a leash is less than ideal when I take him out with the puppy.

Cats are so much easier.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## Noomi (Aug 30, 2015)

First day of spring tomorrow!!! But magpies are swooping and they all seem to like pooping on my car...


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 30, 2015)

Well I got up at 5.30 again, now I am going to play some doom 3, using headphones so as not to upset the neighbours.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 30, 2015)

Noomi said:


> First day of spring tomorrow!!! But magpies are swooping and they all seem to like pooping on my car...



Good morning, its 5.55 AM on Monday in England. What time is it in Australia?


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 31, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > First day of spring tomorrow!!! But magpies are swooping and they all seem to like pooping on my car...
> ...



I'm thinking sometime around noon on Monday?  I always think of Noomi as being 11 to 12 hours ahead of us--you are I think six hours ahead of us.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 31, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ernie,
Foxfyre,
WQ's mom Dorothy and Aunt Bev,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.





P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 31, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Nah, its 5pm on Monday.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 31, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > What's everybody doing tonight?  I'm just sitting here, having an ice coffee and chatting on my phone and here online.
> ...



Yup, that's me!  Hi!


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 31, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we're still keeping vigil for
> 
> ...



That vigil pic is so cool!


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 31, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Well you are certainly a beautiful person.  Wow.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 31, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Thank you, Foxy!  That is so sweet!


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 31, 2015)

Noomi said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Whoa, then you're like 17 hours ahead of us.  That is so hard for me to wrap my mind around.  I read once that you either understand the international date line or you don't.  I'm one of those who don't.


----------



## mdk (Aug 31, 2015)

Good morning friends! I hope everyone had a productive and wonderful weekended. I can't believe it is almost September!? Where did this summer go? I am pretty excited though as this is my favorite time of the year.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 31, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.
> ...



I liked it too.  I think I'll caption it "Dajjal's House' because I thought of him when I saw it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 31, 2015)

mdk said:


> Good morning friends! I hope everyone had a productive and wonderful weekended. I can't believe it is almost September!? Where did this summer go? I am pretty excited though as this is my favorite time of the year.



Morning mdk.  I absolutely did not have a productive weekend but for me that was pretty wonderful as that was on purpose.  

This is my favorite time of year too--for me it feels like the 'new year' with everything starting over after summer vacation.   October is my favorite month.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 31, 2015)

Morning

Happy Monday!


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 31, 2015)

Work and Harper's birthday party took care of Saturday.  Sunday was mowing three lawns and a mower repair, followed by repairing a concrete block basement wall with a leak at a customer's house. 

The wasp sting and a mosquito bite are trading itch duty today.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 31, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Work and Harper's birthday party took care of Saturday.  Sunday was mowing three lawns and a mower repair, followed by repairing a concrete block basement wall with a leak at a customer's house.
> 
> The wasp sting and a mosquito bite are trading itch duty today.



How do you work all of that in around all your manager duties at the dealership?

I haven't had a wasp sting or a mosquito bite in years.  But I remember. . . .


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 31, 2015)

I think MSN has gone too far.  Now ads rotate amongst the news they scroll at the top.  One more opportunity to obscure reporting from selling an agenda.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 31, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Work and Harper's birthday party took care of Saturday.  Sunday was mowing three lawns and a mower repair, followed by repairing a concrete block basement wall with a leak at a customer's house.
> ...



Oh that is simple, my "normal" job is just Monday 9-7; Tuesday & Wednesday 9-6; Thursday 9-7; Friday 9-6 & Saturday 9-2.  I start at 8:30...

The sun gets up a 7 and retires at 9:15.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm so glad I don't have to work outside.  If I had to work outside in this heat, I would get sick and probably throw up.     I feel so sorry for the guys who have to work outside for a living, especially when you have to be on the highway on the black top and stuff . . . or on a roof!  Yowsa!  It must get REALLY hot up there.  I've heard guys say that it can melt the bottoms of their boots . . . or maybe that's hot tar?


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 31, 2015)

I like helping people with problems, they also seem to pay me to boot.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 31, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> I like helping people with problems, they also seem to pay me to boot.



I like helping people with problems too.  But I don't usually get paid.  I must not be doing it right.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 31, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I like helping people with problems, they also seem to pay me to boot.
> ...



QuickBooks helps.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 31, 2015)

The basement leak is especially rewarding.  A company told my customers it would be $25,000 to cure the problem.  I have billed them about $200.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 31, 2015)

Good evening coffee shop people!    This place is dead tonight, huh?


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 31, 2015)

Been busy today mostly cleaning and going through more boxes of stuff......  We still have too much stuff......


----------



## Gracie (Aug 31, 2015)

Worked in the yard today and forgot the vet appt for Karma. Damn. So I take her tomorrow at 11:00am. (rash on belly and leg).

But I got a lot of crap done in the back yard and shed. Supposed to be not so hot soon. Below average, where this past week we were above average. Perfect time to get more stuff done.

Plus, waiting for roofer to contact me for an estimate for a new roof. Most all of them said they can't do it til January! oy.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 1, 2015)

peach174 said:


> That great news Foxfyre.
> A good nights sleep always does wonders.
> 
> Saturdays grin


OK, I confess, the LGD (livestock guardian dog) I own is neglected by any house dog's standards.  I had to laugh though when I brought her up to brush out some mats.  I had to force her to lay on her back, not difficult because I trained to be canine submissive from the beginning.  (That means I am the 'alpha' and when I grab her throat, she rolls over and submits to me...almost mandatory when dealing with a dog over 100 lbs.)  So, I force her on her back and begin brushing...whoa!!!  It's like "I'm yours, do with me what you will!"  Belly rubs...oh, yeah...bring 'em on!!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 1, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> I don't sleep well because the puppy wakes me up every hour or two whining.
> 
> But I breathe fine!


Aww!  A new "parent".  Comes with the territory, the up side is, as the puppy matures, the whining decreases.  I'll never adopt a puppy again, if I can help it.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 1, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


>


That made me laugh hard enough to almost pee my pants!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 1, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Talking of sleep, I had a really vivid dream last night in which my legs floated up out of my body and I felt as if I was about to astral  travel. I was almost completely conscious, but then I snapped out of it and woke up completely. I would love to finally be able to astral travel out of my body and confirm for myself that it is possible. But I think it was just a vivid  dream.


It is possible, D., it just takes practice.  Good luck with your efforts.  I haven't had much reason to astral travel of late, so I stay home.  (I used to travel to visit my Mom, but she's been gone now many years.)


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 1, 2015)

I am _soooo_ glad I do not have to go to work at the airport the next few days!  My drive in usually takes me through downtown Anchorage.  Because we have a VIP inflicting his presence on Alaska, all vehicular, pedestrian, and other traffic are suffering MAJOR disruptions, particularly our regular air traffic.  Considering that it is estimated that 1 in 4 people have private pilots' licenses, that 1 in 10 people here own a plane, that it is hunting and fishing season and many people fill their larders this time of year, it's a brutal imposition (at best) to limit GA traffic.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 1, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Talking of sleep, I had a really vivid dream last night in which my legs floated up out of my body and I felt as if I was about to astral  travel. I was almost completely conscious, but then I snapped out of it and woke up completely. I would love to finally be able to astral travel out of my body and confirm for myself that it is possible. But I think it was just a vivid  dream.
> ...


Been a few years since I've "traveled". I miss it now that I am reading about it. Next warm sunny day, I might go bebopping. My last trip was to Australia to visit an online friend, but I missed her house and landed on the beach near her home.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 1, 2015)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


I find it helps that if you don't have a very specific idea of location that you have a firm connection with the person.  When I first travelled to visit my mother, she had moved from NC to NV and I had not yet visited.  I still found her and she actually saw/felt me there with here.  Up until that time, I visited her in the family home in NC.
Given the situation with my daughter/granddaughters, I may have to 'travel' again.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 1, 2015)

What is going on with that possible situation of SKorea? Astral travel would sure be cheaper..and probably safer what with NK acting up again.
My last trip to that beach of hers was not a good one. It was quite sad, in fact. Funny (not) that I can remember it still even in detail. I haven't tried it since then. I lol at the attempt, but the actual trip was not pleasant.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 1, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ernie,
Foxfyre,
WQ's mom Dorothy and Aunt Bev,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.




P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 1, 2015)

Good morning!   

I'm all ready to start my day.  I have to take my mom to the doctor this morning and I'm just killing some time until it's time to go!  She's not sick or anything.  It's just a routine appointment.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 1, 2015)

Morning Chris--you were up and about really early this morning weren't you.  Being the designated driver to get my aunt and uncle and occasionally other folks to the doctor for routine and extra appointments--eye doctors, dentists, primary care doctors, specialists etc.--and they all have a LOT of them--I can relate.  But bless you for taking care of your mom.  I sometimes wonder when I can no longer drive myself, who will be driving me?

A beautiful morning here after a nice rain shower last night.   Hombre will have his volunteer duty at the gift shop this afternoon but will leave a bit early as we have to be at the restaurant at 5 p.m. to help my aunt and uncle celebrate their 49th anniversary.  They were both 40 when they married--her 2nd marriage and his first  (I think--I don't recall him ever mentioning an ex.)  And because they are both going strong, it looks like they'll make their 50th wedding anniversary too, and that is pretty amazing.

Hope everybody is having a great Tuesday.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 1, 2015)

Good morning, Coffee Shoppers! I checked in and found I hadn't been the the Shop since Saturday. I miss a lot that way. I've been busy on a couple projects at Doc's and pulled an extra security shift Sunday.
Poker, of course, last night, so I was there until midnight and a my usual Tuesday night to act like a big burly bouncer.

Interesting group came in last night. 2 men and 2 women in their 30's. They were laughing loudly and joking around at first, but after a while, one of the women walked by the poker tables and pulled up the hem of her dress revealing _*all *_of her overly ample derrière.

Apparently I was the only one who saw it, so I let it slide until my bartender comes over and tells me she is doing it all over the place and that another woman has just left the bar with her boyfriend.
Dilemma time. Who am I pissed off at now? "Another woman" has been a problem before and likely will be again. She just loves men too freely. Gotta figure out what to do about her.....


----------



## peach174 (Sep 1, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Good morning, Coffee Shoppers! I checked in and found I hadn't been the the Shop since Saturday. I miss a lot that way. I've been busy on a couple projects at Doc's and pulled an extra security shift Sunday.
> Poker, of course, last night, so I was there until midnight and a my usual Tuesday night to act like a big burly bouncer.
> 
> Interesting group came in last night. 2 men and 2 women in their 30's. They were laughing loudly and joking around at first, but after a while, one of the women walked by the poker tables and pulled up the hem of her dress revealing _*all *_of her overly ample derrière.
> ...




Put up a sign about rules in the bar and include NO indecent exposure.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 1, 2015)

Phx. really got pounded last night.
We were fine in the South East for a change.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 1, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Good morning, Coffee Shoppers! I checked in and found I hadn't been the the Shop since Saturday. I miss a lot that way. I've been busy on a couple projects at Doc's and pulled an extra security shift Sunday.
> Poker, of course, last night, so I was there until midnight and a my usual Tuesday night to act like a big burly bouncer.
> 
> Interesting group came in last night. 2 men and 2 women in their 30's. They were laughing loudly and joking around at first, but after a while, one of the women walked by the poker tables and pulled up the hem of her dress revealing _*all *_of her overly ample derrière.
> ...



Well I'm not there and don't know the whole picture, but my first instinct is to pull her aside and advise that she must not do that in your bar as you are not licensed as a place that offers even partial nudity.  If she persists, call the police and report her for indecent exposure.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 1, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Phx. really got pounded last night.
> We were fine in the South East for a change.



We had a nice rain but I don't believe any serious flooding.  ANY amount of significant rain in Albuquerque will create some street flooding as we just don't have the drainage systems to handle it well.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 1, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, Coffee Shoppers! I checked in and found I hadn't been the the Shop since Saturday. I miss a lot that way. I've been busy on a couple projects at Doc's and pulled an extra security shift Sunday.
> ...


This is Alabama. It is understood that showing your ass in public is way bad. The woman was pissed and with good reason.
We do have signs like check your six shooter with the bartender... but geeze!
Frankly, I'm more bothered by "another woman". What she's doing is a more serious crime and potentially more dangerous to my patrons.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 1, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, Coffee Shoppers! I checked in and found I hadn't been the the Shop since Saturday. I miss a lot that way. I've been busy on a couple projects at Doc's and pulled an extra security shift Sunday.
> ...


One thing you avoid in this business whenever you can is calling the police. I have once and that was for the safety of my staff and my customers (the crazy guy I almost had to shoot).
Showing your butt, while distasteful is not dangerous.
You have to remember that when the police are called, a report is made. The paper may pick it up and maybe not, but the prior owners had scantily clad women dancing on the bar and after a year and a half, I have mostly gotten rid of the bad reputation the building carries.
A report of a woman arrested for indecent exposure would bring that all back.
On the other hand, "another woman" is engaging in the world's oldest profession. Same dilemma only worse, and she can be a lot more trouble for me in the long run.

Well, gotta head in in a bit...


----------



## peach174 (Sep 1, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




Stealing another woman's boyfriend has been a problem since the beginning of time.
I don't think you can do anything about that, it's up to the boyfriend and girlfriend.
Prostitution on the other hand is something altogether.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 1, 2015)

Just 86 them. Tell them all your employees know to remove them from the premises immediately and that you do not tolerate their behavior ANYWHERE on their property. Put a sign up saying NO SOLITICING OF ANY KIND ALLOWED. Then stick to it. If it took that long to give your bar a better rep, you gotta be tough and firm in keeping that rep you fought for.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 1, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Phx. really got pounded last night.
> ...




Phx really got it with high winds up to 65 mph and flooding and no electricity for 12 hours.
Trees did a lot of damage, windows broken.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 1, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Good morning, Coffee Shoppers! I checked in and found I hadn't been the the Shop since Saturday. I miss a lot that way. I've been busy on a couple projects at Doc's and pulled an extra security shift Sunday.
> Poker, of course, last night, so I was there until midnight and a my usual Tuesday night to act like a big burly bouncer.
> 
> Interesting group came in last night. 2 men and 2 women in their 30's. They were laughing loudly and joking around at first, but after a while, one of the women walked by the poker tables and pulled up the hem of her dress revealing _*all *_of her overly ample derrière.
> ...


If she shows up again and misbehaves tell her she's welcome as long as she behaves herself.  The next time she misbehaves toss her out and tell her never to come back.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 1, 2015)

Prostitutes have a higher reputation than car sales people, afraid I am no help on this one Ernie.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 1, 2015)

So, mom is fine.  We went out for lunch too, and then I didn't feel like going back to work, so I used more of my PTO time today.  I know, I'm a bad girl.    Whenever I have to do something that messes with my schedule, I have a difficult time motivating myself.  I don't know why.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> So, mom is fine.  We went out for lunch too, and then I didn't feel like going back to work, so I used more of my PTO time today.  I know, I'm a bad girl.    Whenever I have to do something that messes with my schedule, I have a difficult time motivating myself.  I don't know why.



I don't think there is a 'why' but I think we all feel that way to a certain extent.  I'm curious though.  Working from home are you paid by the hour and are expected to keep a set schedule?  Or are you paid by the pieces of work that you do and can do that at any point in a 24 hours period so long as you meet a deadline?


----------



## Gracie (Sep 1, 2015)

Problem is, drunks don't usually do what they are warned not to do. They go out of their way to be even more obnoxious. Just 86 her ass along with the other one plying her trade in your bar.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 1, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Problem is, drunks don't usually do what they are warned not to do. They go out of their way to be even more obnoxious. Just 86 her ass along with the other one plying her trade in your bar.



Some of those issues aren't so simple in practice though.  I do hear what Ernie is saying about having to live down somebody else's reputation for a business you bought and the dynamics of public perception depending on how things are handled.

I don't remember what network it was, but I recall a TV program--it might have been "Under Cover Boss" but I can't remember for sure.  Anyhow a bunch of actors were sent into a place of business--with secret cameras rolling of course--to create various hostile, awkward, embarrassing, disruptive, or otherwise difficult situations to see how the staff, and especially the management, handled it.  I have 30 to 40+ years of pure management experience under my belt, and in all honesty I wouldn't have handled some of those situations as well as they were handled.  And of course some did not end well.

The most interesting thing I learned though is that different approaches sometimes worked equally well depending on the situation.  That underscores that there is not always a cut and dried solution for some of that stuff.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 1, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Prostitutes have a higher reputation than car sales people, afraid I am no help on this one Ernie.


It could be worse, you could be a lawyer...... and/or a politician........


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 1, 2015)

Been in politics Ringel...


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 1, 2015)

Except early September doesn't look anything like this here--it will be several more weeks before we start seeing any fall color:


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 1, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Just 86 them. Tell them all your employees know to remove them from the premises immediately and that you do not tolerate their behavior ANYWHERE on their property. Put a sign up saying NO SOLITICING OF ANY KIND ALLOWED. Then stick to it. If it took that long to give your bar a better rep, you gotta be tough and firm in keeping that rep you fought for.


The above mentioned another woman hadn't arrived befor I left for nap time, so her ejection will have to wait until I see her. The bartender I left knows what's happening, but I asked her to let me handle it. I would expect the woman to be stopping in tonight.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 1, 2015)

Of course every situation is different, but....I am speaking of my own experience of not only being raised by bar owners, working in that bar when I was 21, having two small apparel businesses, managing small to large apartment complexes from Maui to Tahoe to LA to the valley surrounding Bakes and Fresno to here on the central coast.....a rep is hard to maintain once established. The property I had near Port Hueneme (Oxnard) had a really bad rep. Took me 1 year to clean it up where the Navy stopped black balling us due to the gangs and bad previous owners/managers. But clean it up, I did. I didn't fuck around doing it, either. Not saying Ernie is, just saying that sometimes, ya gotta SHOW patrons you mean business. Those screwing with the biz, those that want to continue going there without those that are screwing it up.
Dad and Ma both 86'd whores and lowlifes. It was a working mans/womans bar. Poker, pool table, cafe next door connected so they could eat while drinking while playing cards while playing pool or dart games after a hard day at work. Yes, whores tried to get clients there. Dad and Ma put a whoa to that right quick. No mercy, either. 86'd for life and all bartenders, waitresses, chip ladies and men...all knew WHO was 86'd and did what they were told to do. That Undercover Boss crap is exactly that. Crap. So is the show where they send in patrons and find the employees stealing and/or abusing their position. ALL of them should have been not only fired, but arrested for theft since most were doing exactly that. So I don't put much stock in that show. 

Anyway..Ernie fought hard for that bar. Some skank flashing people and another skank getting customers to fuck..well....I'm like my Ma (shudder) and would 86 both as soon as I saw them come in the door. And if their pimps came in to get guys to go outside to meet the girls, they would be 86'd too. Period. No ands, ifs or butts about it. But, I ain't ernie, and I don't know the depth of what he is having to deal with. I'll just wish him good luck that he can get it all taken care of.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 1, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Problem is, drunks don't usually do what they are warned not to do. They go out of their way to be even more obnoxious. Just 86 her ass along with the other one plying her trade in your bar.


We do have many women who stop in who's butt I wouldn't mind seeing  I'd hate to discourage the rare flash. Besides, she had a right to be a bit out of line. The other one has chased others from the bar and despite her daily $25 contribution to our coffers, is bad for business. She's gone and the other will be warned.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 1, 2015)

Ladies who come in for a good time and to find a one night stand are what bars are for. Same with men. But when it's their business........(cough).....and they charge a fee instead of justing wanting to dance all night, spend money AT the bar, dress to catch a guy, etc....vs being a whore..well. Big difference.

Personally, if I did the bar thing, I would not want to hang out at one that had hookers there looking for a client. But thats me.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 1, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Been in politics Ringel...


Okay, it's worse......


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 1, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Ladies who come in for a good time and to find a one night stand are what bars are for. Same with men. But when it's their business........(cough).....and they charge a fee instead of justing wanting to dance all night, spend money AT the bar, dress to catch a guy, etc....vs being a whore..well. Big difference.
> 
> Personally, if I did the bar thing, I would not want to hang out at one that had hookers there looking for a client. But thats me.


I used to hang out at bars that had hookers.......  Olongapo, San Diego, Panama City........ home......  (when the wife wasn't working.....  )


----------



## Gracie (Sep 1, 2015)

Yer a guy, lol. Of course you did. 
I hung out at my parents bar too....mostly just to play pool.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 1, 2015)

Thank goodness, professional football pre-season is almost over; however. . . .


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Hombre (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi Folks..........Foxfyre is leading me thru a test run so I will know how to get in here to keep you up to date on her surgery.  So far, so good!


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 1, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Yer a guy, lol. Of course you did.
> I hung out at my parents bar too....mostly just to play pool.


That's okay, when I wasn't working and the wife was I was the home "hooker".........  
Home hookers are the most expensive kind........


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 1, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Yer a guy, lol. Of course you did.
> I hung out at my parents bar too....mostly just to play pool.



I'm a guy, I've never hung out at bars with hookers.    Of course, I've never really hung out at bars....other than to play pool!


----------



## Gracie (Sep 1, 2015)

There was two ladies..twins...that hung out at ma and pa's bar, but they knew the rules. No client hunting. Nice ladies, both of them. Ma even hired one of them to work in the cafe during the day so she was free at night to do her "other job", which happened other than their bar.
I bartended for a short while, but I found I have no patience for drunks, so..ma fired me.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 1, 2015)

Hombre said:


> Hi Folks..........Foxfyre is leading me thru a test run so I will know how to get in here to keep you up to date on her surgery.  So far, so good!


Hey Hombre!!! Nice to finally *meet* you!!
You take good care of her now, ya hear? We all here in the coffee shop will hold down the fort for her but we will most assuredly want updates on her progress!


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 2, 2015)

last week when I made Maryland stuffed ham I burned the top of my foot when a hot piece of cabbage dropped on it after I took it out of the stock pot.  Noticed a few days later that it was a serious (very small) burn then the next day it started looking green.......  Okay, used my tried and true home remedy, applied a salt bandage before I went to bed and in the morning the infection was gone.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 2, 2015)

Just found an easy way to install the old standby Windows games on 8, 8,1 and Win10........


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 2, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Just found an easy way to install the old standby Windows games on 8, 8,1 and Win10........



So please spill it.  I have to set my sister up with a new computer when I get out of the hospital and all she wants it for are those games.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 2, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ernie,
Foxfyre,
WQ's mom Dorothy and Aunt Bev,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.




P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 2, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just found an easy way to install the old standby Windows games on 8, 8,1 and Win10........
> ...


Went ahead and upgraded | Page 3 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 2, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > So, mom is fine.  We went out for lunch too, and then I didn't feel like going back to work, so I used more of my PTO time today.  I know, I'm a bad girl.    Whenever I have to do something that messes with my schedule, I have a difficult time motivating myself.  I don't know why.
> ...



I get paid by lines typed.  They have a "formula" to figure that all out, such as so many characters typed is equal to a line, so it's not really an ACTUAL line of text but what they define as a line of text.  I think, though I'm not entirely sure, that 25 characters is equal to a line of text.  However, spaces and returns do not count.   

As far as my schedule goes, I can set my own hours and change them whenever I want, but I do have to stick to my agreed upon schedule.  I can do split shifts though and I can also take someone else's schedule if they are going to be out.  It's a little complicated and hard to explain.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 2, 2015)

Hombre said:


> Hi Folks..........Foxfyre is leading me thru a test run so I will know how to get in here to keep you up to date on her surgery.  So far, so good!



Nice to finally meet Foxy's hubby!!!


Ringel05 said:


> last week when I made Maryland stuffed ham I burned the top of my foot when a hot piece of cabbage dropped on it after I took it out of the stock pot.  Noticed a few days later that it was a serious (very small) burn then the next day it started looking green.......  Okay, used my tried and true home remedy, applied a salt bandage before I went to bed and in the morning the infection was gone.



Oh my!    Do you have diabetes or some kind of circulation issue?


----------



## peach174 (Sep 2, 2015)

Hombre said:


> Hi Folks..........Foxfyre is leading me thru a test run so I will know how to get in here to keep you up to date on her surgery.  So far, so good!




Very nice to meet you Hombre.
Thank you so much for doing this for us.
We would have been on pins and needles, if we would have had to wait till after a week or more before she could post again on her own.
You will be in our prayers for both of you.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 2, 2015)

Sounds like Chris' nickname should be fast fingers.  

I swear I have to relearn the keyboard everyday.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 2, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Sounds like Chris' nickname should be fast fingers.
> 
> I swear I have to relearn the keyboard everyday.



Chris makes a living with that keyboard.  I have for a good deal of my life too.  And if you want to get your work done quick, you get very fast fingers on the keyboard.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 2, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like Chris' nickname should be fast fingers.
> ...



Once I get on a roll, I can type around 90 WPM.  Of course, I have my bad days too though where I'm slower or the dictator is much more difficult, so it varies.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I just wondered. During my time doing medical transcription, among other things, many years ago, I HAD to go to the hospital to do it so I had a 7 to 3 pm job but of course I was there when they needed a report STAT.  And of course somebody always needed to be around to do those rush reports. But when I was working at home, the only time pressure I had was getting reports to our clients in a timely manner, so sometimes I would be writing reports at dawn, sometimes all during the day, sometimes late into the night or the wee hours of the morning.  Back when I was younger with more stamina, I would pull an occasional all nighter to get a number of reports done, but that was usually because I had procrastinated earlier.

I presume you are guaranteed so much work or so much in wages if there isn't enough work?  But otherwise you earn according to the work you put out?  I would like that a lot.  And it sounds like you do okay since you continue to do it.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 2, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Everything is done online and all the work is put into a pool.  Normally there is plenty of work.  Sometimes there are slow times though.  I can choose to work in the middle of night if I want, but I really don't want to do that.  Lol.   

To be honest, I'm totally burnt out.  I hate this job now.  Lol.  Really having a difficult time getting motivated to do this every day.  That was why I was looking for something else, but there isn't a whole lot out there, and I have limitations considering I've been doing the same job for YEARS now.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I can imagine. It took me forever to be able hear all the words from our chief radiologist who had a heavy Boston accent--that would be a piece of cake for you --and when our Iranian doctor came in, he also had a heavy accent that took awhile.  I left before Dr. Obando arrived from Brazil so I didn't have to figure out a Portuguese accent.  But these days with so many foreign born doctors, I can believe you get some difficult ones.  But 90 wpm is really good.  I doubt I did that well doing medical transcription but I used to be able to do that or better doing straight text.  You probably do too.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 2, 2015)

Happy Wednesday everybody.
Good Luck and best wishes for tomorrow's surgery Foxfyre.  

todays smile


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Hombre said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Folks..........Foxfyre is leading me thru a test run so I will know how to get in here to keep you up to date on her surgery.  So far, so good!
> ...


Yeah, the problem is my blood circulates........  
No, I don't have either problem.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 2, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Takes me a while to get used to a doctor with a thick accent, but once I get used to how he enunciates, it's a piece of cake!    I also do some editing, and they pay less for that, so my paycheck REALLY varies.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I can appreciate that and as you've told us, you've been looking for awhile.  And just looking at your avatar and how personable you are on line, I can see how you would really enjoy a more social work environment.  You're right there isn't a whole lot out there, but don't; give up.  You might want to join LINKED IN or other groups like that (I am a member) to help with networking.  Chances are you need to be open to something that would include your way above average keyboard skills, but do keep your eyes and ears open for that great job that is out there somewhere.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 2, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Sounds like Chris' nickname should be fast fingers.
> 
> I swear I have to relearn the keyboard everyday.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Could you repeat that a little slower, I'm having trouble understanding your accent.........


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 2, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



You are such a sweetheart!  Thanks for the advice.  I do have my resume out there.  I've gotten a few calls about it, but nothing has panned out as of it.  Either I've been unqualified, or the job wasn't an appropriate fit for me, but I haven't given up.  I'm actually planning on searching at Indeed.com today.  I'm going to send out some resumes and hopefully someone will get back to me.  

It's really hard out there now though.  A lot of jobs are only temporary or part-time too.  I really do kind of need a full-time job unless the pay is exceptional.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 2, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Well I am from Massachusetts.  Define these:  

1.  Khakis.

2.  Piastias.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 2, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like Chris' nickname should be fast fingers.
> ...



I am a huge Trekkie fan.  Can practically speak Klingon.  I still prefer the original series though I also enjoyed the Next Generation.  But anything after that just didn't have the same something those two series did.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Car keys and what?


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Okay.  I'll tell you.   

1.  Khakis = car keys.

2.  Piastias = pierced ears.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 2, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Piastias or pearced ears!    You might have to say it a couple of times before it comes to you though.  Piastias, and think of a MA accent.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 2, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


I pick up on little funny parts like that one, it stuck with me for some reason.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I lived in Buzzards Bay when JFK was president..........


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 2, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Oh, then you are familiar with how we talk around here.    It really depends on whereabouts you live though.  I do have a New England accent, but it is not as bad as some areas.  It seems the closer you get to Boston, the worse the accents get.  Lol.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 2, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Hey fellow Trekkie fan.
I also am a fan of the original series. 
tugh blplvchoHjaj !


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Yup.....  Think I was in 4th grade, it's where I learned how to ride a 2 wheeler, the bike was initially too big for me so to stop I would just jump off.....  I was allergic to food coloring at the time (everything had food coloring in it) and was having a serious reaction and contracted the mumps at the same time......  My mom said she couldn't even see my eyes.........


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 2, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Happy Wednesday everybody.
> Good Luck and best wishes for tomorrow's surgery Foxfyre.
> 
> todays smile



Luna is wise.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 2, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Well that sounds like a terrible experience.  Poor baby!


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


honestly I don't really remember it very well just as I don't remember the few times my parents had to take me to the hospital because I swelled up so much I couldn't breath.  Buzzards Bay was also where I "grew out of" the allergy.  Mass was fun for me at that age, my parents hated it because every time JFK would come home it would create a traffic nightmare.......


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 2, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



One time a couple/few years back, I had planned on going to Martha's Vineyard for the day, and I had totally forgotten Obama was going to be there.  Needless to say, I cancelled those plans.  Lol.  I do not like to deal with huge crowds.    I feel very uncomfortable in big crowds of people.  I feel almost claustrophobic.  Probably has something to do with being short and only being able to see everyone's butts and backs!


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I don't get claustrophobic in crowds I just hate being around so many people so lost in their own little worlds to pay attention to anyone around them, I start feeling homicidal........


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



The folks here in Albuquerque hold a mostly favorable view of our former Governor Gary Johnson but wondered whether we really would want him to be elected President just because he would almost certainly come home a lot.  So we would have the airport delays and traffic snarls that we experience when other presidential types come to town.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 2, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



When I was doing data entry our typing speed was in keystrokes per hour for some reason.  I may have gotten a WPM number when I was at the post office.....I think I got up to 100 WPM when I was in the zone, so to speak.  It's been close to a decade now since I did that, so I'm not sure.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 2, 2015)

Speaking of accents, you don't survive in little Texas New Mexico or parts of Texas if you don't understand the language:

BARD - "to borrow."
Usage: "My brother bard my pickup truck."

JAWJUH - Georgia
Usage: "My brother from Jawjah bard my pickup truck."

MUNTS - A calendar division.
Usage: "My brother from Jawjuh bard my pickup truck, and I aint herd from him in munts."

IGNERT - dumb as a rock
Usage: "Them N-C-TWO-A boys sure are ignert!"

RANCH - A tool or verb.
Usage: "I think I left my ranch in the back of that pickup truck my brother from Jawjuh
bard a few munts ago."  I ranched it right out of his hands.

ALL - A petroleum-based lubricant.
Usage: "I sure hope my brother from Jawjuh puts all in my pickup truck."

FAR -  A conflagration.
Usage: "If my brother from Jawjuh doesn't change the all in my pickup truck, that things
gonna catch far."

BAHS -  A supervisor.
Usage: "If you don't stop reading these Southern words and git back to work, your bahs is
gonna far you!"

TAR -  A rubber wheel.
Usage: "Gee, I hope that brother of mine from Jawjuh doesn't git a flat tar in my pickup
truck."

TIRE -. A tall monument.
Usage: "Lord willing and the creeks don't rise, I sure do hope to see that Eiffel Tire in
Paris sometime."

HOT -  A blood-pumping organ.
HOD -  Not easy.
Usage: "A broken hot is hod to fix."

RETARD -  To stop working.
Usage: "My granpaw retard at age 65."

TARRED -  Exhausted.
Usage: "I just flew in from Hot-lanta, and boy my arms are tarred."

RATS -  Entitled power or privilege.
Usage: "We Southerners are willing to fight for out rats."

LOT - Luminescent.
Usage: "I dream of Jeanie in the lot-brown hair."

FARN -  Not local.
Usage: "I cudnt unnerstand a wurd he sed ... must be from some farn country."

DID -  Not alive.
Usage: "He's did, Jim."

EAR - A colorless, odorless gas (unless you are in LA).
Usage: "He can't breathe ... give 'em some ear!"

BOB WAR -  A sharp, twisted cable.
Usage: "Boy, stay away from that bob war fence."

JU-HERE - a question.
Usage: "Juhere that former Dallas Cowboys' coach Jimmy Johnson recently toured the
University of Alabama?"

HAZE - a contraction.
Usage: "Is Bubba smart?" "Nah ... haze ignert."

SEED -  past tense.
JEW - question.
VIEW - contraction: verb and pronoun.
Usage: "I ain't never seed New York City ... view?"
Usage:  I went to New York City.  Jew go too?

HEAVY DEW - phrase. A request for action.
Usage: "Kin I heavy dew me a favor?"

GUMMIT -  An often-closed bureaucratic institution.
Usage: "Great ... ANOTHER gummit shutdown!


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 2, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Speaking of accents, you don't survive in little Texas New Mexico or parts of Texas if you don't understand the language:
> 
> BARD - "to borrow."
> Usage: "My brother bard my pickup truck."
> ...


We talks kinda lak dat heya.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 2, 2015)

Whibonics.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 2, 2015)

So strange and a bit scary earlier....I heard a loud wailing noise from outside.  I thought it might be a warning siren but didn't know what it might be for.  A little while after that, I took the dogs out.  Again, loud wailing noise.  It goes on for a few seconds, then a recorded voice says that there is a tornado warning and everyone should take cover.  I find this pretty strange considering it is a sunny, almost cloudless and windless day.  I take the dogs in and check a few weather sites; nothing showing for tornadoes here or really anywhere in the country.  The only warning I see for my area is an air-quality warning for Atlanta.

I wonder if it was a test of the system or if someone is going to be very fired after today?


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 2, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> So strange and a bit scary earlier....I heard a loud wailing noise from outside.  I thought it might be a warning siren but didn't know what it might be for.  A little while after that, I took the dogs out.  Again, loud wailing noise.  It goes on for a few seconds, then a recorded voice says that there is a tornado warning and everyone should take cover.  I find this pretty strange considering it is a sunny, almost cloudless and windless day.  I take the dogs in and check a few weather sites; nothing showing for tornadoes here or really anywhere in the country.  The only warning I see for my area is an air-quality warning for Atlanta.
> 
> I wonder if it was a test of the system or if someone is going to be very fired after today?



Who knows--some of these things you never do get an answer to.  I was leading a study group at our church one early evening and it was a bit cloudy, so when we heard the tornado siren I asked my group if everybody had somebody with their kids?  They all did and I suggested we go across the parking lot to the home and basement of one of the members.  When we stepped outside, no wind, no storm, no stormy sky--just a smooth light gray overcast with no turbulence in it.  And we then realized that what we had heard was the neighbors power saw across the street.  Just another one of those lessons that things are not always as they seem.


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 2, 2015)

I would tell you how I feel about these but I just don't care.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 2, 2015)

I ordered the parts for a new PC a little while ago.  With no monitor it cost me about $475.  I'm going to try running it with Linux Mint and not bother with Windows at all.  This PC will become my secondary (as long as it holds out) and the laptop will be semi-retired, I'll keep it as an emergency backup.  I decided to get another full sized case and so ended up rearranging my room to accommodate 2 very large cases.  I doubt I really need them, but I've had some fairly bad issues with overheating PCs in the past and so I'm paranoid about it.  I like a spacious PC with lots of air flow.  

I got parts from 3 different sources.  Amazon, strangely, is listing the estimated time of arrival at Sep 28 - Oct 2.  That has to be some sort of error, the shipping is supposed to be 5-8 business days.  Of course, my last order from Amazon had a somewhat lengthy shipping date estimate and it ended up arriving extremely quickly, I'll hope for something similar here.


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 3, 2015)

Okay my Coffee Shop family, I'm headed for bed and will up and off to the hospital early so this is likely my last post for up to a week or so.  Please keep the home fires burning here until I can get back.   If he can remember how to get in here, Hombre will report in probably tomorrow evening sometime or Friday morning if he's really wiped out.  There is no harder work than sitting around in a hospital for hour after hour.  I'll miss you all.  Miss me a little.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 3, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ernie,
Foxfyre,
WQ's mom Dorothy and Aunt Bev,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.




P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Hombre (Sep 3, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome....I'll try to report tomorrow or Friday am (If I can remember how)


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 3, 2015)

Oh, today is the day of Foxy's surgery isn't it?   Thinking of you today and wishing you the best, Foxy!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 3, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay my Coffee Shop family, I'm headed for bed and will up and off to the hospital early so this is likely my last post for up to a week or so.  Please keep the home fires burning here until I can get back.   If he can remember how to get in here, Hombre will report in probably tomorrow evening sometime or Friday morning if he's really wiped out.  There is no harder work than sitting around in a hospital for hour after hour.  I'll miss you all.  Miss me a little.



We miss you already!!!


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 3, 2015)

<tap,tap>

testing 1,2,3 testing.

Okay, this thing appears to be working.  This is not a test, this is an actual Foxfyre emergency.  Polite conversation, mutual support and prayers for all in need are the orders of the day as per usual. 

Of course I take this as an opportunity to rearrange all the silverware and water down all the booze...


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 3, 2015)

Hombre said:


> Thanks for the welcome....I'll try to report tomorrow or Friday am (If I can remember how)



I appreciate the updates Hombre.  Keeps me from worrying as much.  Really though, the best help you can be for us is to take great care of Foxfyre, as we cannot.  So if that means some quiet time, it is okay.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 3, 2015)

Dear Lord, great surgeon and perfector of our faith guide the hands and minds of Foxfyre's medical staff.  Support Hombre as he supports Foxfyre and grant us a speedy return of our friend.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 3, 2015)

Foxfyre 

WQ and I are sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 3, 2015)

Hombre said:


> Thanks for the welcome....I'll try to report tomorrow or Friday am (If I can remember how)




We understand Hombre.
You be sure and take care of yourself also while you help Foxfyre to recover.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 3, 2015)

Foxy.....wishing you the best.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 3, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 3, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> So, mom is fine.  We went out for lunch too, and then I didn't feel like going back to work, so I used more of my PTO time today.  I know, I'm a bad girl.    Whenever I have to do something that messes with my schedule, I have a difficult time motivating myself.  I don't know why.


PTO  is your time.  Your mom is no doubt worth a few hours, don't you think?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 3, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Of course every situation is different, but....I am speaking of my own experience of not only being raised by bar owners, working in that bar when I was 21, having two small apparel businesses, managing small to large apartment complexes from Maui to Tahoe to LA to the valley surrounding Bakes and Fresno to here on the central coast.....a rep is hard to maintain once established. The property I had near Port Hueneme (Oxnard) had a really bad rep. Took me 1 year to clean it up where the Navy stopped black balling us due to the gangs and bad previous owners/managers. But clean it up, I did. I didn't fuck around doing it, either. Not saying Ernie is, just saying that sometimes, ya gotta SHOW patrons you mean business. Those screwing with the biz, those that want to continue going there without those that are screwing it up.
> Dad and Ma both 86'd whores and lowlifes. It was a working mans/womans bar. Poker, pool table, cafe next door connected so they could eat while drinking while playing cards while playing pool or dart games after a hard day at work. Yes, whores tried to get clients there. Dad and Ma put a whoa to that right quick. No mercy, either. 86'd for life and all bartenders, waitresses, chip ladies and men...all knew WHO was 86'd and did what they were told to do. That Undercover Boss crap is exactly that. Crap. So is the show where they send in patrons and find the employees stealing and/or abusing their position. ALL of them should have been not only fired, but arrested for theft since most were doing exactly that. So I don't put much stock in that show.
> 
> Anyway..Ernie fought hard for that bar. Some skank flashing people and another skank getting customers to fuck..well....I'm like my Ma (shudder) and would 86 both as soon as I saw them come in the door. And if their pimps came in to get guys to go outside to meet the girls, they would be 86'd too. Period. No ands, ifs or butts about it. But, I ain't ernie, and I don't know the depth of what he is having to deal with. I'll just wish him good luck that he can get it all taken care of.


Gracie, you never cease to amaze me with the breadth of your life experiences!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 3, 2015)

Hombre said:


> Hi Folks..........Foxfyre is leading me thru a test run so I will know how to get in here to keep you up to date on her surgery.  So far, so good!


HOMBRE!!!  So glad to finally meet you, man!  You take good care of Foxy, mind you!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 3, 2015)

blackhawk said:


>


Damned....you're right!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 3, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


That's about what I type.  Anybody have suggestions about how to earn a living with a keyboard from home?  I'm thinking I'm ready to retire to my Willow place, and I'm not all that enthusiastic about finding another aircraft maintenance job.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 3, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


'Specially since the "crowds" are all imported for only certain "special events"...given our recent "special events" experiences here


----------



## peach174 (Sep 3, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




Well I don't know what happened but the top part above the word Stealing was not me who said that.
I was answering the question back and was talking to Ernie. Post # 25765


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 3, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay my Coffee Shop family, I'm headed for bed and will up and off to the hospital early so this is likely my last post for up to a week or so.  Please keep the home fires burning here until I can get back.   If he can remember how to get in here, Hombre will report in probably tomorrow evening sometime or Friday morning if he's really wiped out.  There is no harder work than sitting around in a hospital for hour after hour.  I'll miss you all.  Miss me a little.


Good luck, Foxy!  I'll be watching for updates!


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## Hombre (Sep 3, 2015)

Well, Foxy came through like a trooper.  Five hours on the operating table.  The doctor said everything went perfect.  The cyst was removed with no indication of cancer.  Her throat is sore from the tube that was put in.  It has been removed now.  She is quite hoarse.  She is in ICU and was very sleepy when I left.  I will see her again in the morning and let you  know progress as developments occur.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 3, 2015)

Great News !!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thank you for letting us know.
I am very happy for both of you about the wonderful news. 
You get some good sleep tonight before you have to go back to see her tomorrow.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 3, 2015)

Hombre said:


> Well, Foxy came through like a trooper.  Five hours on the operating table.  The doctor said everything went perfect.  The cyst was removed with no indication of cancer.  Her throat is sore from the tube that was put in.  It has been removed now.  She is quite hoarse.  She is in ICU and was very sleepy when I left.  I will see her again in the morning and let you  know progress as developments occur.


Give her a hug from all of us when you can and thanks a lot for easing our minds. She's kind of like a mom to all of us here.

It's mighty nice to finally meet Poppa Fox.


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 3, 2015)

Stevie Ray Vaughan you are missed.


----------



## 007 (Sep 3, 2015)

Found a deal on a sweet 2011 Tahoe that I couldn't pass up. One owner, middle aged woman, just spotless, clean as a whistle inside, super low miles, always garage kept, never towed anything, and every bell and whistle possible. My other Tahoe at 136,000+ miles was giving me little signs that things were wearing out, and it was time to trade it in before something big needed repair. I love everything about this new Tahoe... to list a few things, it has Bose dts digital surround sound DVD player with wireless headphones and remote, adjustable peddles, charcoal leather with seat heat, back up camera, proximity alarms, hands free back hatch open and close, full power seats with memory, auto climate control, and just on and on. I love these Tahoes, but they sure don't give them away. I'm in the hole now...


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 3, 2015)

Sweet!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 4, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > So, mom is fine.  We went out for lunch too, and then I didn't feel like going back to work, so I used more of my PTO time today.  I know, I'm a bad girl.    Whenever I have to do something that messes with my schedule, I have a difficult time motivating myself.  I don't know why.
> ...



Sure she is, but I was talking about afterwards.  Lol.  You are right though, PTO time is mine.  I earn it, and I also have to use most of it by the end of the year or I lose it.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 4, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Transcription!  Some companies might even train you.  There are different types of transcription.  I do medical, but there is legal transcription, insurance transcription and general transcription out there too.  You should look into doing that.    There is also data entry, but that doesn't pay as well, I don't think.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 4, 2015)

Hombre said:


> Well, Foxy came through like a trooper.  Five hours on the operating table.  The doctor said everything went perfect.  The cyst was removed with no indication of cancer.  Her throat is sore from the tube that was put in.  It has been removed now.  She is quite hoarse.  She is in ICU and was very sleepy when I left.  I will see her again in the morning and let you  know progress as developments occur.



Oh great news!!!  Thank you for updating us and give her some hugs from us please!


----------



## peach174 (Sep 4, 2015)

Morning everybody

It is cold and rainy here, fall has arrived.
Friday's grin.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 4, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Finding legitimate data entry work from home is difficult.  If there is something you can get from a local business, great, but otherwise there seems to be a lot of scams out there.  I looked into it years ago and never did find something I trusted except for a bidding style site, where people place bids on available work.  That seemed far too inconsistent for me.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 4, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



There are a LOT of scams on some websites, sure.  Some others are pretty good about such things.  When I was looking on Craigs List, it was horrible!!!  There are SO MANY of them.  I joined another one called Indeed.com, and they are much more legitimate.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 4, 2015)

007 said:


> Found a deal on a sweet 2011 Tahoe that I couldn't pass up. One owner, middle aged woman, just spotless, clean as a whistle inside, super low miles, always garage kept, never towed anything, and every bell and whistle possible. My other Tahoe at 136,000+ miles was giving me little signs that things were wearing out, and it was time to trade it in before something big needed repair. I love everything about this new Tahoe... to list a few things, it has Bose dts digital surround sound DVD player with wireless headphones and remote, adjustable peddles, charcoal leather with seat heat, back up camera, proximity alarms, hands free back hatch open and close, full power seats with memory, auto climate control, and just on and on. I love these Tahoes, but they sure don't give them away. I'm in the hole now...



Wow!  It's in mint condition.  Good find!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 4, 2015)

blackhawk said:


> Stevie Ray Vaughan you are missed.



One of my favorite guitarists.  He was really good.  Shame.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 4, 2015)

I continue to do little rearrangements in my room in preparation for my new PC.  I moved this current PC to the side of my desk, rather than under it, because with a full sized case it stuck out and made it difficult to swivel in my chair.  After I had moved things I realized the cable on my keyboard isn't long enough to reach it.  I knew I had another old keyboard upstairs in the closet so I went to look and see if it had a longer cable.  It did, but the keyboard is so old that it has a 5 pin connector.  If you are unfamiliar with that, it is a keyboard connection that was used in the 90s.  Considering this keyboard is one I used at my first data entry job, which I started in the mid-90s, that makes sense.  Luckily it also has an adapter to connect to the more modern 6 pin connection.  

So here I am typing away on a nearly 20 year old keyboard.  It seems to be working fine, too!  No broken or stuck keys.  Sometimes saving ridiculous crap for years and years pays off!


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 4, 2015)

I just got a shipping email from Tigerdirect, where I bought my case.  It is supposed to arrive today.  Newegg has shipped my stuff and it arrived in GA, which probably means I'll get it at the beginning of next week if it doesn't arrive tomorrow.  Amazon.....well, they are still processing, haven't shipped yet, and still show an estimated arrival time of Sept 28 - Oct 2 on 5-8 day shipping.  So who knows when I'll get that?  

Looking at it, I'm getting a keyboard, optical drive and power supply from Amazon.  I have old versions of all of those things I might be able to throw into the new PC until the Amazon stuff gets here.  I'm not positive my old 400w power supply will work, but I can try it!


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 4, 2015)

Wait!  So all those PMs about coming back as Bruce Foxfyre were a sham?


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 4, 2015)

Oh! No, something is flickering. It is either my brain or my monitor. Mind you I was just playing doom 3 and I got killed again. Maybe I got eye strain.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 4, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Oh! No, something is flickering. It is either my brain or my monitor. Mind you I was just playing doom 3 and I got killed again. Maybe I got eye strain.



I don't know, but I know that when I turned on our TV this morning it flickered for a few times too.
It never did that before. Maybe we are having some sort of power some thing or other.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 4, 2015)

Apparently some time last night I pulled the CPAP mask off.......  Was up by 9 and have been exhausted and brain dead (yeah, yeah, I know......) all day.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 4, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> I just got a shipping email from Tigerdirect, where I bought my case.  It is supposed to arrive today.  Newegg has shipped my stuff and it arrived in GA, which probably means I'll get it at the beginning of next week if it doesn't arrive tomorrow.  Amazon.....well, they are still processing, haven't shipped yet, and still show an estimated arrival time of Sept 28 - Oct 2 on 5-8 day shipping.  So who knows when I'll get that?
> 
> Looking at it, I'm getting a keyboard, optical drive and power supply from Amazon.  I have old versions of all of those things I might be able to throw into the new PC until the Amazon stuff gets here.  I'm not positive my old 400w power supply will work, but I can try it!


Was ready to order about $600 worth of components for a new build till the wife's job went away.....  
As it is I'll probably upgrade her desktop (CPU and RAM).  
I also figured out what was causing all the problems with my Win 10 upgrade and fixed on the laptop so it now works like it's supposed to, now I'm prepping my desktop for the upgrade, backing up all my files and upgrading all my drivers.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 4, 2015)

My case arrived.  I haven't bothered to open it since I don't yet have the parts to put in it.    Now I need to go next door and see if I can use their printer as both printers in this house are out of ink, there's a $30 mail in rebate with the case.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 4, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Apparently some time last night I pulled the CPAP mask off.......  Was up by 9 and have been exhausted and brain dead (yeah, yeah, I know......) all day.........



Bummer sorry to hear that.
Not getting good sleep is a problem with my husband too.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 4, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Oh! No, something is flickering. It is either my brain or my monitor. Mind you I was just playing doom 3 and I got killed again. Maybe I got eye strain.



Post Tramatic Stress Disorder...


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 4, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Apparently some time last night I pulled the CPAP mask off.......  Was up by 9 and have been exhausted and brain dead (yeah, yeah, I know......) all day.........



Told you so, told you so.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 4, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Of course every situation is different, but....I am speaking of my own experience of not only being raised by bar owners, working in that bar when I was 21, having two small apparel businesses, managing small to large apartment complexes from Maui to Tahoe to LA to the valley surrounding Bakes and Fresno to here on the central coast.....a rep is hard to maintain once established. The property I had near Port Hueneme (Oxnard) had a really bad rep. Took me 1 year to clean it up where the Navy stopped black balling us due to the gangs and bad previous owners/managers. But clean it up, I did. I didn't fuck around doing it, either. Not saying Ernie is, just saying that sometimes, ya gotta SHOW patrons you mean business. Those screwing with the biz, those that want to continue going there without those that are screwing it up.
> ...


I've led an interesting life with quite a few hardships. It was fun. Sometimes. LOL.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 4, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently some time last night I pulled the CPAP mask off.......  Was up by 9 and have been exhausted and brain dead (yeah, yeah, I know......) all day.........
> ...


That I was already brain dead?


----------



## Gracie (Sep 4, 2015)

Great news, Hombre! Give her an extra hug and kiss for us!


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 4, 2015)

Took a little over an hour nap with my mask on, other than the sinus headache (high pollen levels) I feel a whole lot better.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 4, 2015)

Meanwhile....yesterday my pc just shut of for no reason...and I smelled something burning coming from the tower. Fan stopped. Oops. So, I hauled it down to Staples and it was the power fan thingybob and he said I coulda burned my pc up so it was a good thing I took it apart and set it outside to cool off. He gave me a bigger doomaflotchie cuz he didn't have the one in stock that goes to my pc, and only charged me 77 bucks for the thingamabob and his labor to put it in. PC is running like a champ now and the whole back of it is nothing but FAN. I'm lovin' it. Actually, I love Staples!

While waiting, I checked out windows10. Um. Uh. Its ok I guess, but I never found the control panel. Too much gadgetry for me, so I think I will just wait til this PC dies from old age, THEN do what I hafta do.


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 4, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Meanwhile....yesterday my pc just shut of for no reason...and I smelled something burning coming from the tower. Fan stopped. Oops. So, I hauled it down to Staples and it was the power fan thingybob and he said I coulda burned my pc up so it was a good thing I took it apart and set it outside to cool off. He gave me a bigger doomaflotchie cuz he didn't have the one in stock that goes to my pc, and only charged me 77 bucks for the thingamabob and his labor to put it in. PC is running like a champ now and the whole back of it is nothing but FAN. I'm lovin' it. Actually, I love Staples!
> 
> While waiting, I checked out windows10. Um. Uh. Its ok I guess, but I never found the control panel. Too much gadgetry for me, so I think I will just wait til this PC dies from old age, THEN do what I hafta do.


In the Windows search field (bottom left on taskbar) you type in Control Panel and select it when it pops up.   That's one reason people are adding StartisBack and closing the Windows search field.  All of that is easily fixed.  
I learned the trick to upgrading to Win 10 is to backup all of your files, backup your browser profile (save these backups on a thumb (flash) drive.  Once your computer has been upgraded go to Recovery and Reset the computer, this will wipe out all of your files, programs, etc and basically reinstall Windows 10 like it was a new "clean" installation.  Did that on this laptop and it been purring like a kitten since.  
Of course I've done a lot of personal configuring to make it my personal computer not a defacto Microsoft workstation in my possession.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 4, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Meanwhile....yesterday my pc just shut of for no reason...and I smelled something burning coming from the tower. Fan stopped. Oops. So, I hauled it down to Staples and it was the power fan thingybob and he said I coulda burned my pc up so it was a good thing I took it apart and set it outside to cool off. He gave me a bigger doomaflotchie cuz he didn't have the one in stock that goes to my pc, and only charged me 77 bucks for the thingamabob and his labor to put it in. PC is running like a champ now and the whole back of it is nothing but FAN. I'm lovin' it. Actually, I love Staples!
> 
> While waiting, I checked out windows10. Um. Uh. Its ok I guess, but I never found the control panel. Too much gadgetry for me, so I think I will just wait til this PC dies from old age, THEN do what I hafta do.


That's why I'm happy I can work on my own computers, if they replaced what I think they replaced it was a $12 part and takes a minute to swap out.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 4, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile....yesterday my pc just shut of for no reason...and I smelled something burning coming from the tower. Fan stopped. Oops. So, I hauled it down to Staples and it was the power fan thingybob and he said I coulda burned my pc up so it was a good thing I took it apart and set it outside to cool off. He gave me a bigger doomaflotchie cuz he didn't have the one in stock that goes to my pc, and only charged me 77 bucks for the thingamabob and his labor to put it in. PC is running like a champ now and the whole back of it is nothing but FAN. I'm lovin' it. Actually, I love Staples!
> ...



Sounds like she was talking about the power supply to me.  Can you find one for $12?  I just spent $60 on mine.  

Unless it was just a rear case fan.......


----------



## peach174 (Sep 4, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



She said Fan twice and the whole back now is Fan.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 4, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Probably rear case fan or the CPU fan, though a good generic CPU fan will set ya back $20 to $30 a great one for $40 or $50.  Power supply is a whole different story, if that's what they replaced then she did good for $77 installed. 
I have a 650 watt in my desktop, bought it new on Ebay years ago for $50.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 4, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


A power supply unit has one or two built in fans.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 4, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Power supply is a whole different story, if that's what they replaced then she did good for $77 installed.
> I have a 650 watt in my desktop, bought it new on Ebay years ago for $50.


Yeah! That was it was called. Power supply thingybob. Wires all over the place coming out of there. When he was pulled it all out he looked up and me and said "it's like guts. Dr's need to know what is attached to what".
Staples has been good to me keeping my Asus running for as long as it has. When it acts up....we go to Staples Doctor Office, lol.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 4, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I have 2 fans in my pc. One in the middle just sitting there spinning away. Other one was encased in a metal box with all those wires. THAT was the one that stopped spinning. Now its a BIG fan and instead of a round hole where that fan was on the other side...the whole half top section is one big assed fan. He gave me that fan for the price of the el cheapo one it was supposed to be replaced with. Happy me!

Staples, people. STAPLES.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 4, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Power supply is a whole different story, if that's what they replaced then she did good for $77 installed.
> ...


$77 for a power supply unit installed is good unless they gave you a 350 or 400 watt supply, not all that good with modern computers but you said they gave you a bigger one that what your system came with so it's probably a 500 watt or bigger.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 4, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile....yesterday my pc just shut of for no reason...and I smelled something burning coming from the tower. Fan stopped. Oops. So, I hauled it down to Staples and it was the power fan thingybob and he said I coulda burned my pc up so it was a good thing I took it apart and set it outside to cool off. He gave me a bigger doomaflotchie cuz he didn't have the one in stock that goes to my pc, and only charged me 77 bucks for the thingamabob and his labor to put it in. PC is running like a champ now and the whole back of it is nothing but FAN. I'm lovin' it. Actually, I love Staples!
> ...


Ack! Ack! Gadgetry! Stuff That Must Be Done. By YerSelf! Being PC Ignert! Ack! Ack! Nooooooooooooo!


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 4, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


It's actually the real easy stuff I'm talking about.  The slightly harder stuff is making sure all of your hardware drivers (the software that makes each piece of hardware work) are updated not to mention you have the latest BIOs installed........  Without the BIOs your computer would never start up.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 4, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



We had to make a Staples run today to pick up ink cartridges for my son's printer...I discovered that WQ has fetish for office products.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 4, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


What's funny is..the tower was sitting there, both sides off. He looks on his pc for a price of a power unit with fan similar to the one that was broke. I asked "how much is this gonna cost me?" and he said about 85 bucks installed or 50 uninstalled and I do it myself. My eyes got big, I started moaning, then I pulled out my wallet. I counted out 83 bucks and some change from dumping out the bottom of my purse. I said "will this do it?" and he said "we will make it work". Then I followed him over to the shelf where the thingydoodads are and he says "oops. We are out. Gonna have to order one" and I said "ok. How long til it gets here?" and he just grabs another box and said "nah. I said we would make it work, so we are gonna make it work" and the price tag underneath that box was 49.99. So in essence....he charged me about 24 bucks to install it. Give or take. I didn't argue, but I groveled a lot and bowed twice, lol.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 4, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I was looking at tablets. Some were pretty inexpensive. Mostly I was on the laptop trying to manuever around windows10. Then I looked at pc chairs. Found one I loved but it was 249 bucks, so I just kept wandering around the store tinkering with stuff.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 4, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I saw the most adorable flowered stapler, and he insisted on getting it for me.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 4, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Was it modular?  That seems to cost a bit extra, but I like having modular PS, so I pay a bit more.  More of my overheating paranoia, probably; I want to have as little space taken up by wires as I can.  

The PS I bought for $60 is a 600w.  I have a 700w in my current PC, but I bought it so long ago I have forgotten how much it cost.  It was my first modular PS, just like it went into my first full sized case. 

I really hope this new full tower isn't crap!  I only paid $70 (which is quite cheap for a full tower) and it has a $30 mail in rebate.  My old one, when it was new, probably cost more like $120-$150.  Of course, I love that one, and it came with 7 installed case fans.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 4, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Okay dammit.....I will admit.....office products give me a little tingle.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 4, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I will sometimes look at office products and think, "That would be nice to have.".  Then I move on, realizing that a)I don't want to spend money on whatever it is and b)it wouldn't actually be that useful.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 4, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Yup, a brand new modular in a box, I just got lucky with being the winning bid on a $100+ PS.  What's funny is I built it to be fully up-gradable but by the time I went to upgrade it a couple of years later it was already obsolete....... DDS2 technology......


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 4, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


My girlfrien.....  Uuummm, eerrrr, wife does that for me.......


----------



## Gracie (Sep 4, 2015)

Gadgetry. *shudder*

But office supplies? I like them, too! However, since I am piss poor and have to dump my purse out for change, have no shoes and have two roomies to help me survive...that tablet will have to wait for a week or two until my ebay sales get in my paypal account. Then I might even get that chair I loved, too (but being thrifty as well as poor, I'm gonna try to get it for less cuz I want the floor model).


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 4, 2015)

blackhawk said:


>


Somehow that brings to mind the time at the feed store when the clerk asked me to identify the sex of some kittens they had for sale.  I gently removed each from the cage, turned them tail-side up and was able to appropriately determine which were female, which male.  A little girl standing with her mother nearby observed that the kittens must have had tags (ala Beanie Baby).


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 4, 2015)

I found a super great deal on an '82 Case 450, only 1200 hours and in great condition for only $19,000.  I figured that since the partner has been working two full time jobs all summer, and he's doubled his income and has theoretically been saving at least one of those incomes, we should have enough for hi to buy the thing.  He informed me that he's got a whopping $3,000 in the bank.  What in hell has he been throwing money away on now?  Oh, well, maybe later.  We could certainly use that beast, we have a lot of clearing and ground work to do.
Only three more days until my girls are gone to Japan.  Guess I'll just have to get a new passport and start saving for the trip.  Does anyone know when would be a better time to visit Japan?  Last time I was there was in October.  It was pleasant and my companions saw to it that we got to sample a wide range of dining/drinking establishments.
Thank Hombre for the updates on Foxy's welfare.  I worry about everyone in the CS, but Foxy is like our den mother, keeping tabs on all of us and caring.


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 4, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> I found a super great deal on an '82 Case 450, only 1200 hours and in great condition for only $19,000.  I figured that since the partner has been working two full time jobs all summer, and he's doubled his income and has theoretically been saving at least one of those incomes, we should have enough for hi to buy the thing.  He informed me that he's got a whopping $3,000 in the bank.  What in hell has he been throwing money away on now?  Oh, well, maybe later.  We could certainly use that beast, we have a lot of clearing and ground work to do.
> Only three more days until my girls are gone to Japan.  Guess I'll just have to get a new passport and start saving for the trip.  Does anyone know when would be a better time to visit Japan?  Last time I was there was in October.  It was pleasant and my companions saw to it that we got to sample a wide range of dining/drinking establishments.
> Thank Hombre for the updates on Foxy's welfare.  I worry about everyone in the CS, but Foxy is like our den mother, keeping tabs on all of us and caring.


So did you decide not to move to Korea then?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 4, 2015)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I found a super great deal on an '82 Case 450, only 1200 hours and in great condition for only $19,000.  I figured that since the partner has been working two full time jobs all summer, and he's doubled his income and has theoretically been saving at least one of those incomes, we should have enough for hi to buy the thing.  He informed me that he's got a whopping $3,000 in the bank.  What in hell has he been throwing money away on now?  Oh, well, maybe later.  We could certainly use that beast, we have a lot of clearing and ground work to do.
> ...


I thought, if there are jobs in Korea, there might be jobs in Okinawa, too.  As soon as they are settled, my daughter will be looking around to see what's available for an airplane mechanic.  It's a BIG change, moving to a foreign country, taking on a new job...giving up everything I love about my life here...I guess the jury's still out about such a change.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 4, 2015)

My old lady cat is nestled against my thigh.  She's got this cyst on her side that the vets aspirated a couple of weeks ago.  Now it fills up and drains almost daily.  So, today, I put a poultice of plantain and honey on it and hope the bindings will be left in place.  She seemed relieved immediately after I applied the dressing, so I think it must feel good for her.  She's also not been messing with the dressing either.  I hope I can clear this epidermoid cyst.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 4, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


But it is only for a few years they are there, right? Its not forever, is it?
Where is Willow you speak of? Your other home?


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 4, 2015)

Yeesh.  I'm just happy I don't have to deal with any draining cysts.    This is WHY I stayed on the administrative side of the medical field.  Lol.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 4, 2015)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Willow, Alaska is a small community about 80 miles north of Anchorage.  My place there is my home but the cost of fuel, and the 2 hour commute, make it necessary that I maintain a place closer to work.  It would be wonderful if they would see fit to provide rail service to the small, Alaskan communities along the rail belt, but it has been publicized that Alaskans would not pay as much as tourists.  So, rail service remains a summertime luxury for the tourist trade, or is used to move coal and other cargo from the mines to the ports.  The ARR used to provide whistle stop service, but no longer.
How are things going for you, Gracie?


----------



## Gracie (Sep 4, 2015)

Things are puttin' along here, lol. SSDD, knowwhutImean, Vern?
Can't you see Japan from your house? 
You might be able to find some really good bargains with it being fall/winter.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 5, 2015)

There is a Fox lounging around in my garden at mid day. I thought they would all be back in their burrows at this time of day. It may be the same one that keeps dragging out my rubbish and spreading it all over the street.


----------



## 007 (Sep 5, 2015)

blackhawk said:


>


There's something between her belly and the branch that doesn't look natural.

Why am I looking at that when there's a naked woman laying on a branch?

I don't know... 

(The Air Force must have instilled too much demand for attention to detail in me.)


----------



## 007 (Sep 5, 2015)

I bought a software program that analyzes patterns in the lottery.

We'll see if it's worth anything after tonights drawing.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 5, 2015)

007 said:


> I bought a software program that analyzes patterns in the lottery.
> 
> We'll see if it's worth anything after tonights drawing.



I can tell you how to win the lottery. You get in touch with a discarnate spirit that can see into the future and get them to give you the numbers by telepathy. It works because I did it in 1998. But I only got five numbers out of six and the spirit world have not given me any winning numbers since, because it would be bad karma.

This is absolutely true. Unbelievable but true.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 5, 2015)

When is Foxy expected to be back?  Anyone know?  She probably said, but I don't remember.    I hope she's doing well!


----------



## peach174 (Sep 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> When is Foxy expected to be back?  Anyone know?  She probably said, but I don't remember.    I hope she's doing well!




She said they are keeping her for a week.
She should be home Thursday.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 5, 2015)

peach174 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > When is Foxy expected to be back?  Anyone know?  She probably said, but I don't remember.    I hope she's doing well!
> ...



I miss her!  No Foxy vigil last night.  That was sad.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 5, 2015)

007 said:


> I bought a software program that analyzes patterns in the lottery.
> 
> We'll see if it's worth anything after tonights drawing.



  That's not cheating??!!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 5, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> There is a Fox lounging around in my garden at mid day. I thought they would all be back in their burrows at this time of day. It may be the same one that keeps dragging out my rubbish and spreading it all over the street.



I saw a fox last year running down the street.  At first, I thought it was dog, but it was clearly a fox.  It was early in the morning, but I was still really surprised.  I think I've only seen a fox one other time in real life.  They are really beautiful animals.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




I hope she is doing Ok.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 5, 2015)

Happy Saturday!


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 5, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



It is a sign of hardware store mania.


----------



## 007 (Sep 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > I bought a software program that analyzes patterns in the lottery.
> ...


Heck no... if I win I'll let you in on it...


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > I bought a software program that analyzes patterns in the lottery.
> ...



It would only be cheating if there is actually a pattern to the lottery.....which would mean the lottery is rigged instead of random, so is a cheat itself.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 5, 2015)

Havin' all kinds of fun.  Since the upgrade/reset worked so flawlessly I decided to do it with my desktop.......  Upgraded then started the reset.......  Finally today, it was still telling me 10 hours later it was resetting I opened the optical drive to put in my Win 7 disc just in case, sure enough the moment I opened it the computer told me there was a problem and restarted...... twice, boot errors....  The third time I was able to get the 7 disc in the drive and it's now reloading Win 7 as a clean install.......  Hey, it's been a few years longer than I normally do it so it needed a clean install.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 5, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Havin' all kinds of fun.  Since the upgrade/reset worked so flawlessly I decided to do it with my desktop.......  Upgraded then started the reset.......  Finally today, it was still telling me 10 hours later it was resetting I opened the optical drive to put in my Win 7 disc just in case, sure enough the moment I opened it the computer told me there was a problem and restarted...... twice, boot errors....  The third time I was able to get the 7 disc in the drive and it's now reloading Win 7 as a clean install.......  Hey, it's been a few years longer than I normally do it so it needed a clean install.



Wait, are you reverting to Win 7, or running Win 10 with your 7 setup?


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 5, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Havin' all kinds of fun.  Since the upgrade/reset worked so flawlessly I decided to do it with my desktop.......  Upgraded then started the reset.......  Finally today, it was still telling me 10 hours later it was resetting I opened the optical drive to put in my Win 7 disc just in case, sure enough the moment I opened it the computer told me there was a problem and restarted...... twice, boot errors....  The third time I was able to get the 7 disc in the drive and it's now reloading Win 7 as a clean install.......  Hey, it's been a few years longer than I normally do it so it needed a clean install.
> ...


I upgraded it from 7 to 10 that's when the problems started so I did a reset to wipe everything and reload 10, didn't work so now I'm reinstalling Win 7.  The problem with that is I don't know which Win 7 disc I used 6 years ago when I first installed it so it will probably come back as an unauthorized copy in a month which means I may have to buy a win 10 security key.......  We'll see.


----------



## Hombre (Sep 5, 2015)

peach174 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


----------



## Hombre (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi all, I just got in from the hospital. Foxy is doing well. She is still in ICU and hopefully will be transferred to a room tomorrow. They are still having a little trouble stabilizing her blood pressure. She did have a blood transfusion today. They put her on a liquid diet today which helped. She sure enjoyed her beef broth, Sprite and Italian Ice!! Her spirits are high.  Every time I go see her she asked me if I let y'all know how she's doing.  I assured her that I have.  She definitely misses her daily visits with you.  You can bet your life that as soon as she gets home she will be on the computer.  Date to come home has not yet been determined, but the doctor told us if she continues to improve as she has, there is a possibility that she can come home late Tuesday.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 5, 2015)

How are you doing Hombre?
Are you holding up fine on your own at home?
I am a caregiver myself with my Husband who has MS so I know how important it is for caregivers to take care of themselves .


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 5, 2015)

Found my original Win 7 disc for the desktop, it's up and running, purring like a kitten........


----------



## peach174 (Sep 5, 2015)

Hombre said:


> Hi all, I just got in from the hospital. Foxy is doing well. She is still in ICU and hopefully will be transferred to a room tomorrow. They are still having a little trouble stabilizing her blood pressure. She did have a blood transfusion today. They put her on a liquid diet today which helped. She sure enjoyed her beef broth, Sprite and Italian Ice!! Her spirits are high.  Every time I go see her she asked me if I let y'all know how she's doing.  I assured her that I have.  She definitely misses her daily visits with you.  You can bet your life that as soon as she gets home she will be on the computer.  Date to come home has not yet been determined, but the doctor told us if she continues to improve as she has, there is a possibility that she can come home late Tuesday.




Thank you very much for keeping us up to date.
That is great news that she gets to go home in a few days.
I hear that having trouble with stabilizing blood pressure is rather common after some types of surgery.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 5, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Found my original Win 7 disc for the desktop, it's up and running, purring like a kitten........


 
That's good news!
Are you going to try win 10 again?


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 5, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Found my original Win 7 disc for the desktop, it's up and running, purring like a kitten........
> ...


That's a decision I'll leave for later but as of right now....... no. 
It's on this laptop and the Lenovo 3 in 1, that's fine for now.  

I also found out if you have a Sony VAIO laptop DO NOT upgrade yet, there are some serious compatibility problems with Windows 10 and Sony that need to be worked out first.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 5, 2015)

blackhawk said:


>


Oh great, now ya tell me.......


----------



## peach174 (Sep 5, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Thanks for the info, I have a Lenovo laptop with win 8.1 and a dell desktop with 8.1


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 5, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


This Dell laptop and the Lenovo are new, both came with 8.1, the Dell I wiped and loaded Win 7 on it right after I bought it.  Both seem to be doing well with Win 10 though I rarely use the Lenovo, bought it for the wife but she ended up not liking it, she's currently using my older Dell laptop with Win 7 pre-installed.  We have not upgraded that one yet and I have no idea if she even want's it upgraded.  Currently I have it set to not download or install the upgrade.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 5, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I like my Lenovo.
My husband bought it for me 3 years ago for Christmas.
I haven't had any problems with either one of mine.


----------



## 007 (Sep 5, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Yup, I'll vouch for that. I have a Sony VAIO laptop and I upgraded it to W10, and I had all kinds of problems, none of the function keys worked, touchpad was messed up, the volume was really low and other things. I reinstalled W7 on it and it's working great again. I'm not even going to try W10 on here again at all.

I upgraded to W10 on my ASUS desktop and that's running fine. Totally different story.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > There is a Fox lounging around in my garden at mid day. I thought they would all be back in their burrows at this time of day. It may be the same one that keeps dragging out my rubbish and spreading it all over the street.
> ...


I used to have a pair of foxes that raised kits under my car-hauler every year.  Did you know foxes eat strawberries?  They decimated my strawberries long before the birds had a chance.  It was neat, though, watching them raise a family every year.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 5, 2015)

Well, I moved further into the 21st Century.  I set up a Skype account and got to chat with my daughter "live".  Skype, Facebook and such media will be my lifeline with my family the next few years, it appears. 
Thank you, Hombre, for keeping us updated on Foxy's status.  Maybe you won't be a stranger once she returns to the CS?  We're not all that bad here.  Give Foxy my best regards and wishes for her swift and complete recovery.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 5, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Well, I moved further into the 21st Century.  I set up a Skype account and got to chat with my daughter "live".  Skype, Facebook and such media will be my lifeline with my family the next few years, it appears.
> Thank you, Hombre, for keeping us updated on Foxy's status.  Maybe you won't be a stranger once she returns to the CS?  We're not all that bad here.  Give Foxy my best regards and wishes for her swift and complete recovery.



Although I've used Skype for years (not often anymore since I stopped playing MMORPGs, but I do still use it for a FF draft every year) I've never bothered with a web cam.  Probably because most of the time when I've used Skype, the people I'm talking to and I were looking at something else, anyway.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 5, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I moved further into the 21st Century.  I set up a Skype account and got to chat with my daughter "live".  Skype, Facebook and such media will be my lifeline with my family the next few years, it appears.
> ...


It's nice to see my daughter, granddaughters, and SIL.  I can see my granddaughters as they grow, change, and mature when I could otherwise only witness this in photos.


----------



## 007 (Sep 6, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I've been using Skype for years. They recently changed it from one at a time video call for free to multiple. It can be a useful tool as well as just a great way to talk with family and friends.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 6, 2015)

Since the monsoons hit earlier this year the zeroscape had become a jungle of weeds, some as tall as me.  Finally this morning a couple of young men stopped by looking to make money, they're finishing up now and I can actually see the road in front of the house.........  Thank God!!


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 6, 2015)

I got my case 2 days after I ordered my PC stuff.  That was from tigerdirect.  My newegg order was delivered to a town within 20 miles of here early Saturday morning, although I will have to wait for Tuesday for it to actually arrive.  My amazon order, however, hadn't been processed as of early Saturday.  I sent them an email asking what the problem was.  It turns out that of the 5 items I ordered, one was out of stock.  Because I went with the cheap shipping option of as few deliveries as possible, they were waiting for that item to be in stock before doing the entire order.  One cheap keyboard was holding up the whole thing.  

The amazon rep cleared things up for me.  It was little hassle and pleasant enough.  However, it's still a bit annoying.  Had I just known that the entire order was being held up by that keyboard, I would have cancelled it and let everything else be on its way.  I'm actually going to see if I can find a suggestion box type of thing on the amazon site so I can recommend they make it clear what the status of your order is for just that reason.

Hopefully I didn't just miss some clear indication in my order status.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 6, 2015)

I used to build my own computers, in fact I used to build them and sell them. But the technology has changed so much since my day I had my last computer built for me by a shop. They built it to my specifications and loaded windows 7 on to it and updated it in a two hour download, and they only charged me £60 for labour.


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## saveliberty (Sep 6, 2015)

Good night darlinks. Foxfyre really does love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ernie,
Foxfyre,
WQ's mom Dorothy and Aunt Bev,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 6, 2015)

Sometimes real life is funnier than anything you can make up.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 7, 2015)

Quick, lets all talk about politics and religion while Foxy is away. Ha, ha ,ha.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 7, 2015)

Morning !
I hope everyone had a good weekend.
I had a great birthday yesterday. I am now 63. How about that, I made it another year. 
Hubby took me out for breakfast and I got several new books from him as presents.
As soon as we got back from town, I had my nose in one, reading all the rest of the day and evening.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 7, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Morning !
> I hope everyone had a good weekend.
> I had a great birthday yesterday. I am now 63. How about that, I made it another year.
> Hubby took me out for breakfast and I got several new books from him as presents.
> As soon as we got back from town, I had my nose in one, reading all the rest of the day and evening.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 7, 2015)

Thank you Montrovant that looks delicious !


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 7, 2015)

Belated Happy Birthday peach!


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 7, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Morning !
> I hope everyone had a good weekend.
> I had a great birthday yesterday. I am now 63. How about that, I made it another year.
> Hubby took me out for breakfast and I got several new books from him as presents.
> As soon as we got back from town, I had my nose in one, reading all the rest of the day and evening.


Now if only your name was James........






Happy Birthday.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 7, 2015)

blackhawk said:


>




Okay...this is really funny!


----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 7, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Quick, lets all talk about politics and religion while Foxy is away. Ha, ha ,ha.




A Rabbi, a priest and a Wiccan walk into a bar.....oops...sorry.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 7, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Morning !
> ...



Just call me PJ


----------



## Sherry (Sep 7, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Morning !
> I hope everyone had a good weekend.
> I had a great birthday yesterday. I am now 63. How about that, I made it another year.
> Hubby took me out for breakfast and I got several new books from him as presents.
> As soon as we got back from town, I had my nose in one, reading all the rest of the day and evening.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 7, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



We've known that for years ,right BBD?


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 7, 2015)

Fall as semi officially arrived and I find myself with an ever increasing list of landscape projects.  Little ones are sometimes harder, because there is no room to adjust for time suck problems.  I was hoping this weekend would propel me into caught up mode, but alas, several people came out of nowhere with additional stuff to do.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 7, 2015)

Part of my time shortage is my own back porch which need a replacement deck and roof.  The deck was replaced early in the season, but the roof has been put off.  Today I have it all back together except the metal roofing I want to use.  Hopefully a few evenings and that will be completed too.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 7, 2015)

Kind of nervous Hombre hasn't checked in.  Maybe he is attempting to clean the house in anticipation of Foxfyre's return home.  That might make Foxfyre nervous...


----------



## 007 (Sep 7, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Quick, lets all talk about politics and religion while Foxy is away. Ha, ha ,ha.


*... ROFLMFAO... !!*


----------



## 007 (Sep 7, 2015)

Well, I hope I live through it, but, I booked an event with some celebrity ghost hunting people from TV, put on by Strange Escapes. It's a meet and great, question and answer, photo op, dinner, then from 9:30PM to 1:00AM, it's a real deal investigation of a true haunted place. People have gotten tugged on, hit, scratched and even possessed during prior investigations at this place, so, I hope nothing follows me home. I'm taking my ex daughter in law who loves the ghost hunting too. Should be fun though, ghosts for the most part don't 'scare' me per say, startle me, yes, scare me, no.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 7, 2015)

Good night darlinks. Foxfyre really does love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ernie,
Foxfyre,
WQ's mom Dorothy and Aunt Bev,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 7, 2015)

If I have to provide miracles at work on a regular basis, may have to change my name to Jesus...


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 7, 2015)

Just kidding, I really like my job and the creative challenges it brings.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 7, 2015)

007 said:


> Well, I hope I live through it, but, I booked an event with some celebrity ghost hunting people from TV, put on by Strange Escapes. It's a meet and great, question and answer, photo op, dinner, then from 9:30PM to 1:00AM, it's a real deal investigation of a true haunted place. People have gotten tugged on, hit, scratched and even possessed during prior investigations at this place, so, I hope nothing follows me home. I'm taking my ex daughter in law who loves the ghost hunting too. Should be fun though, ghosts for the most part don't 'scare' me per say, startle me, yes, scare me, no.



I am so flippin' jealous!! I hope you come back with some cool stories.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 7, 2015)

Hopefully oo7's ghost stories will pan out.
Foxy, come back to us, momma Fox!  Hombre, you're doing a great job.
Sadness...my daughter/granddaughters leave for Japan tomorrow.  Hopefully, Skype will fill the void.


----------



## 007 (Sep 8, 2015)

Sherry said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I hope I live through it, but, I booked an event with some celebrity ghost hunting people from TV, put on by Strange Escapes. It's a meet and great, question and answer, photo op, dinner, then from 9:30PM to 1:00AM, it's a real deal investigation of a true haunted place. People have gotten tugged on, hit, scratched and even possessed during prior investigations at this place, so, I hope nothing follows me home. I'm taking my ex daughter in law who loves the ghost hunting too. Should be fun though, ghosts for the most part don't 'scare' me per say, startle me, yes, scare me, no.
> ...


It says we're required to bring a flashlight, of which I own many, most very bright LED, but are also allowed to bring whatever other ghost hunting equipment we might have but to be respectful of others. Well I have that older Sony video camera that sees in zero lux, total darkness, that I bought for this express purpose, and a decent Olympus digital voice recorder for EVP's so, I WILL have stories, and even video to share... 

It isn't until next month. Going to get me one of those photo vests with all the pockets so I can carry the digital voice recorder, still camera, the flash lights and extra batteries for everything.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 8, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Morning !
> I hope everyone had a good weekend.
> I had a great birthday yesterday. I am now 63. How about that, I made it another year.
> Hubby took me out for breakfast and I got several new books from him as presents.
> As soon as we got back from town, I had my nose in one, reading all the rest of the day and evening.


63 huh? Last time I saw you you were just 17. Happy birthday, Angel.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 8, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Part of my time shortage is my own back porch which need a replacement deck and roof.  The deck was replaced early in the season, but the roof has been put off.  Today I have it all back together except the metal roofing I want to use.  Hopefully a few evenings and that will be completed too.


When you're done, come on over and replace my front steps. I have 20 feet of 2x12's and a compressor. Bring a framing nailer.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 8, 2015)

Something really strange is going on here.  I have not put on the metal roof to my porch yet and it is NOT raining.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 8, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Something really strange is going on here.  I have not put on the metal roof to my porch yet and it is NOT raining.


Get started. You will be up there driving the screws and it will start for sure.
Rainfall will be geometrically proportional to the roof pitch.

At 12 in 12, it will start to sleet.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 8, 2015)

Still missing my girl, Foxy.    I hope she's feeling like a billion dollars right now!


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 8, 2015)

Better get some drip edge before I get started on the panels.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 8, 2015)

Foxy!!!  Hi dear!  How are you feeling?  Well I hope!


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 8, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Better get some drip edge before I get started on the panels.


Better than dealing with a couple of edgy drips.......  Been doing that in the FZ.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 8, 2015)

Hello everybody.  I've been reading since I last posted and that took quite a while, but yes, I am back.  I have been infused, excised, punched, stuck, sliced, siphoned and stapled so many times my medical record looks like the Library of Congress, but I am back.  And in pretty darn good shape all things considered.  And home two days earlier than originally expected.

Thanks so much to Hombre for dutifully providing the updates, to everybody for keeping the Coffee Shop thriving and bustling, for your prayers and good vibes and well wishes, and to Save for posting the vigil list, and finally, I missed peach174 's birthday yesterday and have to make that up:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PEACH!!!!


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 8, 2015)

I missed it too.  I wasn't online yesterday.  Happy belated B-Day Peach!


----------



## Sherry (Sep 8, 2015)

It's so good to see you, Foxy. Let's have more cake.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 8, 2015)

Hard to keep a good woman down.  Welcome back Foxy!


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 8, 2015)

Phew glad you are back Foxfyre.  I was down to my last box of 100 rolls of duct tape and a thousand paper clips.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 8, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ernie,
Foxfyre,
WQ's mom Dorothy and Aunt Bev,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.




P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 9, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  Had a great night--best night's sleep I have had in a very long time.  Now enjoying waffles and bacon.  After hospital food for a week Hombre has miraculously become a brilliant cook!  Now I just have to remember that I will do much better overall if I don't overdo now.

Happy Hump Day to all--hope you all are having a productive or at least a good day.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 9, 2015)

I think you are experiencing camping pancake syndrome Foxfyre.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 9, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Had a great night--best night's sleep I have had in a very long time.  Now enjoying waffles and bacon.  After hospital food for a week Hombre has miraculously become a brilliant cook!  Now I just have to remember that I will do much better overall if I don't overdo now.
> 
> Happy Hump Day to all--hope you all are having a productive or at least a good day.




Good Morning Foxfyre !

So happy to see you back and on the mend.
You be sure to take it easy and get completely well.
A big hug and kiss from me to you. Tell Hombre thank you for keeping us informed about you.
You give him a great big hug & kiss from us all for doing that.






Thank you for the Birthday wish.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 9, 2015)

Thank you everybody for all of the nice Birthday wishes!!!!!!!!!!  

Wednesday's grin.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 9, 2015)

Great to have you back, Foxy!
What a day yesterday! up at 7AM and off to dealing with the world by 8:15.
I met with the city Prosecutor to talk about the guy we had arrested at the bar. I wanted him to know that he had had every intention of assaulting me with a very large knife.
Then off to Doc's to do some paperwork and a few maintenance items. Back here for an hour and back to court.
They offered the kid 90 days suspended for the resisting arrest and a fine for the public intox.
It seems he's in the National Guard and showed up in uniform figuring he could score a few points. That worked against him in the end
He refused the deal and plead not guilty
He'll be going to trial facing 6 months for resisting, 30 days for public intox and a year federal time followed by a less than honorable discharge.
It doesn't look like I will be called as a witness at this point.

Then it was back to Doc's for my security shift. I locked the door at 4 AM


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 9, 2015)

Well  I am in hell at last. I am playing doom 3 and you actually end up in hell. I am getting battle fatigue.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 9, 2015)

I was just thinking how much our last little dog (RIP) would have loved this:


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## Montrovant (Sep 9, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> I was just thinking how much our last little dog (RIP) would have loved this:



One of our dogs would jump out and run back and forth in front of the tires, the other would be terrified and cower shivering.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 9, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


>



The tires are facing in the wrong directions.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 9, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Well yes.  That would probably bother most people.  I was thinking that a lot of drivers around here probably wouldn't even notice.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 9, 2015)

What classic car should you drive?   It chose a 1964 Chevy Impala for me.






TAKE THE TEST HERE:
BrainFall.com | Which Classic Car Should You Drive?


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 9, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> What classic car should you drive?   It chose a 1964 Chevy Impala for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Told me I should drive a 63 Stingray........
And I'm not even a Vet fan.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 9, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Had a great night--best night's sleep I have had in a very long time.  Now enjoying waffles and bacon.  After hospital food for a week Hombre has miraculously become a brilliant cook!  Now I just have to remember that I will do much better overall if I don't overdo now.
> 
> Happy Hump Day to all--hope you all are having a productive or at least a good day.


Good to see you did okay. 

Hombres' cooking is great because you had to eat hospital food......


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 9, 2015)

Well the Camaro pick for me was because they classify me as a gangster type.  

Meanwhile, just saw that this new "Off the Wall" balloon will be part of our Albuquerque Balloon Fiesta next month:


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 9, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ernie,
Foxfyre,
WQ's mom Dorothy and Aunt Bev,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.




P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 10, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


>


I LOVE it! I want one!


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 10, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


The car is built sideways. All 4 tires point in the same direction


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 10, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> What classic car should you drive?   It chose a 1964 Chevy Impala for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'69 Camaro SS! I actually bought one new in 69.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 10, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Had a great night--best night's sleep I have had in a very long time.  Now enjoying waffles and bacon.  After hospital food for a week Hombre has miraculously become a brilliant cook!  Now I just have to remember that I will do much better overall if I don't overdo now.
> 
> Happy Hump Day to all--hope you all are having a productive or at least a good day.



Welcome back!  We missed you!  Hospital food is soooo bland.  The only thing you have to look forward to is jello.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 10, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Great to have you back, Foxy!
> What a day yesterday! up at 7AM and off to dealing with the world by 8:15.
> I met with the city Prosecutor to talk about the guy we had arrested at the bar. I wanted him to know that he had had every intention of assaulting me with a very large knife.
> Then off to Doc's to do some paperwork and a few maintenance items. Back here for an hour and back to court.
> ...



Did you ever realize that opening a bar would be such dangerous business?  I mean, if you think about, it's a pretty vulnerable position.  The scums, the drunks  . . .  You need to be extra careful and aware of your surroundings and the people that come and go from your bar.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 10, 2015)

I like to look at classic cars, but I wouldn't want to own one.  I've heard it's a lot of work to maintain them and keep them running (expensive), and also I would be too protective of it I think.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 10, 2015)

Good Morning all


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 10, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  A bright blue late summer day in Albuquerque--just a touch of fall in the air in the mornings now.  Hombre is off for a routine eye exam and I am trying to catch up on correspondence and deciding what to do about the disaster zone on my desk--it is beginning to resemble an episode of "Hoarders".


----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 10, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  A bright blue late summer day in Albuquerque--just a touch of fall in the air in the mornings now.  Hombre is off for a routine eye exam and I am trying to catch up on correspondence and deciding what to do about the disaster zone on my desk--it is beginning to resemble an episode of "Hoarders".




Glad your home Foxy.    Time to get the Led out.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 10, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Great to have you back, Foxy!
> ...


I knew what I was getting into. I've always been good at reading people. I can pick the potential troublemakers out pretty quickly.
Actually, I'd rather deal with them than the girl puking on the floor, but that's a part of the job too.
Hell On a busy night, if I don't have to grab the mop at least once, I haven't sold enough  booze.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 10, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Good Morning all


I see you stopped by Doc's and met David and Lisa.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 10, 2015)

Sometimes you see something on the news that is so disgusting it just needs to be fully publicized and I'm posting it here in my belief that this isn't the least bit controversial.  A mother riding in the ambulance with her young son who needed some stitches in his head was able to observe--and videophotograph--the driver texting and surfing on his phone the whole way to the hospital.  That was bad enough, but the news report in the link here said the driver will be 'punished.'  Punished???????   When people get fined and picketed and fired for much much less serious offenses, this driver will be punished?  Not fired immediately?  

Mom catches ambulance driver texting behind the wheel


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 10, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Sometimes you see something on the news that is so disgusting it just needs to be fully publicized and I'm posting it here in my belief that this isn't the least bit controversial.  A mother riding in the ambulance with her young son who needed some stitches in his head was able to observe--and videophotograph--the driver texting and surfing on his phone the whole way to the hospital.  That was bad enough, but the news report in the link here said the driver will be 'punished.'  Punished???????   When people get fined and picketed and fired for much much less serious offenses, this driver will be punished?  Not fired immediately?
> 
> Mom catches ambulance driver texting behind the wheel


Public sector unions......


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 10, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Sometimes you see something on the news that is so disgusting it just needs to be fully publicized and I'm posting it here in my belief that this isn't the least bit controversial.  A mother riding in the ambulance with her young son who needed some stitches in his head was able to observe--and videophotograph--the driver texting and surfing on his phone the whole way to the hospital.  That was bad enough, but the news report in the link here said the driver will be 'punished.'  Punished???????   When people get fined and picketed and fired for much much less serious offenses, this driver will be punished?  Not fired immediately?
> 
> Mom catches ambulance driver texting behind the wheel



Maybe texting his parole officer for the DUIs?


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 10, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Lol!  That would be me, the girl puking on the floor.    I'm not much of a drinker, that's for sure.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 10, 2015)

After reviewing my wardrobe this morning, I have come to the following conclusion:


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 10, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Got a mop. No problem, Chris. I'd love the opportunity to clean up after you.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 10, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I wouldn't puke on your floor!  Of course, I wouldn't buy your drinks, either.  Alcohol, disgusting!


----------



## peach174 (Sep 10, 2015)

Dang Ernie !
Dennis Greene of Sha Na Na dies at age 66, just 4 hours ago.
Sha Na Na - Woodstock
I loved Sha Na Na.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 10, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Dang Ernie !
> Dennis Greene of Sha Na Na dies at age 66, just 4 hours ago.
> Sha Na Na - Woodstock
> I loved Sha Na Na.



I don't know why but this song has stuck with me since I saw it on TV as a kid :


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 10, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Dang Ernie !
> Dennis Greene of Sha Na Na dies at age 66, just 4 hours ago.
> Sha Na Na - Woodstock
> I loved Sha Na Na.


A shame.... We're not getting any younger either, Miss 63.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 10, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > What classic car should you drive?   It chose a 1964 Chevy Impala for me.
> ...



I also got the '63 Stingray: You're all about balance. Sexy yet classy, powerful yet elegant. And the mid-60s Corvette is the perfect fit for that personality.

I would have preferred a '68 Mustang.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2015)

Montrovant said:


>



I am ready to see more of the kind of football I saw tonight!  Go Pats!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 11, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ernie,
Foxfyre,
WQ's mom Dorothy and Aunt Bev,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.




P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 11, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



My first car, actually my mom's but I used it to go to work.  Crashed it once, fortunately the brakes had gone out, so I was relieved of blame.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 11, 2015)

You're all about balance. Sexy yet classy, powerful yet elegant. And the mid-60s Corvette is the perfect fit for that personality.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 11, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Seems to fit great.   On the other hand I think assigning the Camaro to me was because I am a gangster type.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 11, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  Hope everybody has something good planned for the weekend.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 11, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Hope everybody has something good planned for the weekend.



I'm supposed to get the last of the parts for my new PC today, so putting it together and messing with it are my weekend plans......well, that and football, of course!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I'm sure she thought that the important thing was that you weren't hurt.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2015)

Happy Friday!  Happy weekend!    I don't have any plans, but I do have a day off scheduled for today.  Yay!   I have to use most of my PTO before the end of the year, and it seems to be going fast.  Summer is almost over!!!    Oh well, it's kind of rainy today anyway.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 11, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Considering I have Gronk in half my fantasy leagues, and Brady and Edelman in a couple as well, I was pleased.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 11, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  Hope everybody has something good planned for the weekend.
> ...


Not building a PC, but getting some new toys myself.
My double cross draw rig (in black) should be here early next week 





and soon after, 2 of these to fill it up.





in .45 Long Colt.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I love Gronk.  He is so funny!    He always seems so happy and upbeat.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 11, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



On the other hand, the only player in my Fantasy league playing last night was Roethlisberger.  Though he did meet projected expectations in spite of it all.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



You can be like Clint Eastwood!  Don't forget your chewing tobacco so you can spit on the neighborhood dogs!


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 11, 2015)

By the way, did ya'll know it is only 77 days to Thanksgiving?

And. . . .


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Edelman is a lot like Welker in his playing style and his quickness, don't you think?  I really like Edelman a lot and he makes up for the loss of Welker, IMO.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 11, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Insert comment here Foxfyre...>>>


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> By the way, did ya'll know it is only 77 days to Thanksgiving?
> 
> And. . . .



Oy!!!  That's a scary thought!  Lol!


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 11, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> By the way, did ya'll know it is only 77 days to Thanksgiving?
> 
> And. . . .



Love the stone wall and cobblestone porch.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 11, 2015)

Worse, 16 days until fair week.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 11, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I fixed it up there. . . .had typed my response inside Montro's quote.  The software here allows that to inadvertently happen--V-bulletin would always object.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Worse, 16 days until fair week.



Fair week?  You don't like the fair?


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 11, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Worse, 16 days until fair week.



You don't like your fair?  The New Mexico State Fair started two days ago and will run through the 20th.  We are across town from the fairgrounds though and don't see much affect from it however other than an increase of street traffic and it is a bit harder to get a restaurant reservation with so many extra folks in town.  It isn't at all like the mass of people that descend upon us during the Balloon Fiesta that will kick off Saturday October 4 and run through Sunday morning October 12.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 11, 2015)

Take your kids or grandkids to the rides?  Expensive, but fun.

Visit all the cute farm animals?  Nice.

Watch horses set world record pulls?  Not bad.

Sweet roasted almonds, corn dog and giant pretzel?  Need a loan, but very good

Stand at the dealership booth in wind, rain and possibly snow or sleet?  Categorically


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 11, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


More like a Val Kilmer... The pistols will be 4 3/4" barrels so they can be drawn while seated.
I will likely also get a single rig since the guns weigh nearly 3 pounds each loaded.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Well Val Kilmer is no Clint Eastwood, Ernie!!!


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 11, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Well Val Kilmer is no Clint Eastwood, Ernie!!!



Neither one is Chuck Norris.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Well Val Kilmer is no Clint Eastwood, Ernie!!!
> ...



I like Chuck, but I prefer Clint movies.  The Good, The Bad and The Ugly?  I love that movie.  My dad was a huge Clint fan too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 11, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Worse, 16 days until fair week.
> ...



LOL...great minds and all that. . . .

I've always loved the fair but of course won't be going this year--don't get the staples out until the day after the fair closes and still don't have a lot of stamina built back up yet.

The most fun we've ever had at a fair though was the summer we lived in West Virginia and Hombre was one of several photographers commissioned to photograph the West Virginia State Fair.  A small fair but so much fun complete with harness racing and all kinds of quirky and unique events.

One of the most fascinating events was the Sheep Lead Contest.  That spring every woman competing had to shear a sheep she had raised from a lamb.  She then had to spin the wool into yarn, dye the yarn to whatever colors she planned to use, weave the yarn into cloth, and then use the cloth to sew herself an outfit that she had designed herself and wore at the fair while leading the sheep.  And the outfits were absolutely gorgeous.  The number of skills that went into that one event were just amazing to me.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



We have a local fair here.  I don't attend much anymore since I don't have any little ones anymore, but I do occasionally to watch the fireworks display they put on every year.  I don't really like crowds, but I do kind of like the fair we have here.    It's a lot more fun with kids though, at least for me.  I think their excitement is contagious.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 11, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I was so unhappy with that last TD pass!  I was playing against Big Ben and Brown in one league, my opponent got 15 or so points with that garbage TD.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 11, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Aw so sorry Montro (she says entirely insincerely. )


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 11, 2015)

You guys did so well on your civics exam a couple of weeks ago, let's try a pop science quiz.  Twelve questions:

Science Knowledge Quiz


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 11, 2015)

blackhawk said:


>



Or in my case it comes from taking a college printing course in which we had to insert individual lead type into a letter rack that would then be inserted into a galley holding all the type and images that would be transferred onto a page.  And for reasons that escape me, the proper way to load the rack was to hold it so the letters were upside down.  I was very good at doing it though and as a result to this day I read upside down words as efficiently as I do right side up.  (They always make me work the top part of the jigsaw puzzle because it doesn't bother me to work with the picture upside down to me.)


----------



## Sherry (Sep 11, 2015)

blackhawk said:


>



I thought the answer would be: ...you just fell off your bar stool.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 11, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > What classic car should you drive?   It chose a 1964 Chevy Impala for me.
> ...


I feel blessed!  While I do not own a '63 Corvette, I do have a '79 Corvette Stingray.  More in my price range, I think.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 11, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I like to look at classic cars, but I wouldn't want to own one.  I've heard it's a lot of work to maintain them and keep them running (expensive), and also I would be too protective of it I think.


That all depends on your profession, your hobby, and your passion, I suppose.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 11, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> After reviewing my wardrobe this morning, I have come to the following conclusion:


I confess, I am rather pleased with having to buy size 32 Carharts to replace the 38's I was getting ready to replace with '40s.  There is so much I can do now that I haven't been able to do for years (like clasp hands behind my back!)  If you can lose, or even keep the weight off, do it at all costs!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 11, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I would rather have a '65 Mustang, but have to be satisfied with my Corvette.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 11, 2015)

Fair is over here.  Too bad the giant pumpkin fell and they had to cancel the giant pumpkin weigh-off.
My daughter and family are now in Okinawa.  There's an open professorship at the University.  Since I will not be moving South to Ft Lewis, I suppose I will apply for the position.  Cross your hooks for me.  I've been teaching as an adjunct for 15 years and that may tip the scales.  The job is about 8-5, Mon-Fri, with summers and a month-and-a-half off.  That will give me plenty of time to ship overseas and plague my daughter.   AND...it's indoors!
Although I confess, since it has been dark at night, and clear, the Northern Lights (Aurora) have been spectacular.  I will miss working graves.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> You guys did so well on your civics exam a couple of weeks ago, let's try a pop science quiz.  Twelve questions:
> 
> Science Knowledge Quiz



Maybe tomorrow or something.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 11, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Fair is over here.  Too bad the giant pumpkin fell and they had to cancel the giant pumpkin weigh-off.
> My daughter and family are now in Okinawa.  There's an open professorship at the University.  Since I will not be moving South to Ft Lewis, I suppose I will apply for the position.  Cross your hooks for me.  I've been teaching as an adjunct for 15 years and that may tip the scales.  The job is about 8-5, Mon-Fri, with summers and a month-and-a-half off.  That will give me plenty of time to ship overseas and plague my daughter.   AND...it's indoors!
> Although I confess, since it has been dark at night, and clear, the Northern Lights (Aurora) have been spectacular.  I will miss working graves.



I will definitely keep positive thoughts for you so that what will allow maximum joy for you is the outcome in all this.  However, we don't always know what that is until we have it.  And congrats on that weight loss.  As soon as I have my blood work looking decent again, I'll be back on a more sensible diet hoping to shed a few pounds, but for now I have to push the nutrition, protein, etc. to get my system back in whack.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 11, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ernie,
Foxfyre,
WQ's mom Dorothy and Aunt Bev,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.




P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 11, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


But he IS Doc Holliday.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> You guys did so well on your civics exam a couple of weeks ago, let's try a pop science quiz.  Twelve questions:
> 
> Science Knowledge Quiz


12 of 12


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 12, 2015)

So my computer is put together, but I'm having problems with Linux Mint .  It doesn't like the video card I got.  I finally got it sorted out after way too long, then screwed it up again.  Now I'm hoping I don't need to reinstall completely.

So frustrating!  Why can't things just work?


----------



## 007 (Sep 12, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Is that a Uberti?

I have a Ruger Vaquero Birdshead in .45LC with a 4 3/4" barrel, (like Doc Holiday carried), and I holster that in a cross draw bandoleer with ammo loops.


----------



## 007 (Sep 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


"The Outlaw Josey Wales," probably my most favorite movie of all time...


----------



## 007 (Sep 12, 2015)

Well, it appears I won't be able to go to the ghost hunting event. My one good friend that I've known for almost 30 years and trust without question, isn't going to be able to feed my little black and white buddy while I'm gone. He's going to be gone on a fishing trip himself. So, that puts the nix on that. Now I have $356 worth of nonrefundable tickets to sell and hotel reservations to cancel. What a bummer... I was really looking forward to that.


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 12, 2015)

007 said:


> Well, it appears I won't be able to go to the ghost hunting event. My one good friend that I've known for almost 30 years and trust without question, isn't going to be able to feed my little black and white buddy while I'm gone. He's going to be gone on a fishing trip himself. So, that puts the nix on that. Now I have $356 worth of nonrefundable tickets to sell and hotel reservations to cancel. What a bummer... I was really looking forward to that.



Oh that is a shame.  Would you consider hiring a pet sitting service?  Or maybe boarding him at an excellent cat hotel?  Cats are pretty adaptable and that isn't anywhere near as traumatic for them as it is for some dogs.  Many provide climbing trees, etc. for the cats.

Check out:
Cedar Dale Pet Resort Dog and Cat Boarding

Home


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 12, 2015)

007 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Yup. Uberti is my first choice right now, a bit more than a couple made by Piatta, but they get the best reviews.
Once the rig gets here, I'll go visit some pistols with a wad of cash.
I ordered the rig with 2 strong side holsters so I have a couple options if I want to carry just one weapon.


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 12, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> So my computer is put together, but I'm having problems with Linux Mint .  It doesn't like the video card I got.  I finally got it sorted out after way too long, then screwed it up again.  Now I'm hoping I don't need to reinstall completely.
> 
> So frustrating!  Why can't things just work?


Last March (over a year ago) I bought Metal of Honor Warfighter which had to be played on EAs Origin, had nothing but problems playing the game so I pitched a bitch with EA via the BBB and got my money back.  Yesterday I reinstalled Origin to give it another try, same problems, well hours later dealing with tech support and finding no solution I finally narrowed it down and discovered the problem myself, it's my high end graphics card on my older system.  That triggered my decision to finally upgrade my computer, ordered an AMD Phenom ii x6 processor, a new Gigabyte mobo, 16GBs of DDR 3 RAM, a 4GB NVidia graphics card and a new case, everything else I have.
The DDR 3 2GB card I currently own and the RAM from the computer will go into my wife's desktop.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 12, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


When Pietta first came out their reproductions were junk, not so anymore, they're just as good as Uberti but still carry some of the negativity from their original offerings.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 12, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > So my computer is put together, but I'm having problems with Linux Mint .  It doesn't like the video card I got.  I finally got it sorted out after way too long, then screwed it up again.  Now I'm hoping I don't need to reinstall completely.
> ...



I got an AMD FX 6300 chip for mine, 8GB of DDR3 RAM, but decided to go with a lower-end video card for now.  I got a GeForce GT 730.  Only 1GB onboard RAM, but it does use GDDR5.

If I end up needing a better card later I can get it, but I only spent $70 on the one I got.  Considering how I tend to get games that don't require huge amounts of graphics power, and I'm still not sure how my games will run on linux anyway, I'm good with it. 

I was able, finally, to revert my drivers and fix my problem, but wow it was annoying.  Then I had some trouble installing Hearthstone, the Blizzard online card game, but now that's good, too.  I'll probably be tweaking little things here and there for the next few weeks.  Actually, now that I think of it, I need to go into my BIOS and manually adjust my RAM.  It's 1600 but for some reason defaults to 1333.  

Thankfully the testing with Mint I did prior to putting this new machine together has let me do some basic things quickly.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 12, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > So my computer is put together, but I'm having problems with Linux Mint .  It doesn't like the video card I got.  I finally got it sorted out after way too long, then screwed it up again.  Now I'm hoping I don't need to reinstall completely.
> ...



I've got a couple of games on Origin.  One of them I got when it was free, the other I think I've already played and don't know if I'll want to play again.  I'll probably stick with Steam and trying to load some games I have but haven't played yet (I have all the Elder Scrolls games, for example) before I give Origin a try on Linux.  And of course I still have the Vista machine, so as long as that's running I can play on it, too.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 12, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


What's happening is with new technology hardware coming out almost daily (yeah that's an exaggeration) the Linux people haven't created all the appropriate drivers for all of them not to mention some companies don't play well with Linux.  So the latest drivers aren't included with the ISO meaning we have to do the work of finding and fixing to make things work properly.  In another year that will not be the case unless even newer technology is introduced that requires a complete new set of drivers, pretty are M$ and some of their affiliated partners are partially to blame,


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 12, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Origin (EA) is having some problems with the fact they're proprietary like Steam was at first, you can only get EA games on Origin.  That means they're trying to exist in a vacuum and that doesn't go over very well with most consumers.  Origin is either going to have to expand or eventually will go under, hopefully if they take a nose dive they'll finally offer their games on Steam.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 12, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Using Linux doesn't help.  I don't know my way around it well enough, and certainly don't know the coding, to do things that would be simple in Windows.  It took me a bunch of searching to try and figure out how to apply drivers I downloaded from Nvidia's site, which were supposed to be for my card and OS type.  When I applied the drivers, my PC decided that I was on a laptop with poor resolution and I couldn't access the menu button on the desktop.  Then I had to wander through the Mint programs I could access until I found another way to get to the driver manager and go back to the Nvidia drivers you get through Mint.  I still don't know if the drivers I got from Nvidia were bad or if the command lines I used to install them were wrong.  

I think the moral of the story is to do as little as I can with Linux and not trust the instructions I find online if I don't have to, or can't find confirmation elsewhere.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 12, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Generally I find the Mint and Ubuntu forums and Wikis to be the best source, Mint is built on Ubuntu so is very compatible.  
I also learned to find solutions that actually showed which commands to use in Terminal, copy and past the commands so I didn't have to type them out and make a mistake.  Years ago it was the Radeon cards that didn't play well with Linux and NVidia cards had very few problems.  It could be your NVidia drivers didn't install properly, don't know, haven't tried Linux on any of my newer machines.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 12, 2015)

FF is reading this exchange and wishing we'd speak English.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 12, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> FF is reading this exchange and wishing we'd speak English.........



No I just translate it into something approximating Latin and it sounds kind of noble.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > FF is reading this exchange and wishing we'd speak English.........
> ...


Noble......  Sounds kinda gaseous to me.......


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 12, 2015)

007 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



My second favorite Clint next to The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > FF is reading this exchange and wishing we'd speak English.........
> ...



Sounds like the parents on Charlie Brown to me.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 12, 2015)

Oh, I don't know why I failed to mention, the little one lost her first tooth this morning!  She's got a bit of shark teeth, which is when your adult teeth come in behind your baby teeth rather than from directly under.  It's apparently common enough, about 10% of kids are supposed to get it.  It means we've been watching somewhat closely for her teeth to come out, because it's possible to have your adult teeth come in so far behind the babies that the babies don't get pushed out.  She was so excited!


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 12, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Pietta make long guns for Uberti. Their .44-40 Henry replica looks top shelf.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 12, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Oh, I don't know why I failed to mention, the little one lost her first tooth this morning!  She's got a bit of shark teeth, which is when your adult teeth come in behind your baby teeth rather than from directly under.  It's apparently common enough, about 10% of kids are supposed to get it.  It means we've been watching somewhat closely for her teeth to come out, because it's possible to have your adult teeth come in so far behind the babies that the babies don't get pushed out.  She was so excited!



How much is the Tooth Fairy paying these days?


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I don't know why I failed to mention, the little one lost her first tooth this morning!  She's got a bit of shark teeth, which is when your adult teeth come in behind your baby teeth rather than from directly under.  It's apparently common enough, about 10% of kids are supposed to get it.  It means we've been watching somewhat closely for her teeth to come out, because it's possible to have your adult teeth come in so far behind the babies that the babies don't get pushed out.  She was so excited!
> ...



She seems to think she will get $5 per tooth.  I told her she needs all 4 of her front, bottom teeth to come out, and she says that should get her $20....and 2 quarters.  

I'm guessing the reality will be more like $1.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I don't know why I failed to mention, the little one lost her first tooth this morning!  She's got a bit of shark teeth, which is when your adult teeth come in behind your baby teeth rather than from directly under.  It's apparently common enough, about 10% of kids are supposed to get it.  It means we've been watching somewhat closely for her teeth to come out, because it's possible to have your adult teeth come in so far behind the babies that the babies don't get pushed out.  She was so excited!
> ...



The second time our household Tooth Fairy forgot his/her duties, our son comes to the breakfast table to announce disgustedly, "Boy we sure do have a fink tooth fairy around here."  The tardiness always meant the fairy paid double of course.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 12, 2015)

I got a quarter/tooth, My kids got a buck. It seems a fiver would be about right these days.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 13, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ernie,
Foxfyre,
WQ's mom Dorothy and Aunt Bev,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.




P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 13, 2015)

Foxy! You can take the wife off the list.


----------



## 007 (Sep 13, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it appears I won't be able to go to the ghost hunting event. My one good friend that I've known for almost 30 years and trust without question, isn't going to be able to feed my little black and white buddy while I'm gone. He's going to be gone on a fishing trip himself. So, that puts the nix on that. Now I have $356 worth of nonrefundable tickets to sell and hotel reservations to cancel. What a bummer... I was really looking forward to that.
> ...


Well, one of the drawbacks of living out in the middle of nowhere in a little town, there just aren't those types of services around anywhere near, and I wouldn't want to have to drive her 60 or 70 miles away and then dump her off somewhere. She'd think that she'd been abandon, and the thought of that just bothers me. She's always been kind of a skittish little critter, being born outside and all, so I'll spare her the anguish. It's a bummer but, I'd rather have her for company and be saddled with having to have my buddy come in and feed her if go anywhere than not have her at all.


----------



## 007 (Sep 13, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


I was very impressed with the build quality of my Ruger Vaquero Birdshead. Seems they put more effort into detail on that pistol than others. The fit and finish is excellent, and it shots like a dream. But as far as reproduction firearms go, you can't beat a Uberti, very nice stuff.

I also bought a Cimarron Repeating Arms, Trapper, rifle in .45LC and manufactured by Uberti. Got a pretty good deal on it at a gun show doing some trading and wheeling and dealing, only to come home and look it up and find out it was worth about double what I got it for. It's worth about $1,300. An absolutely beautiful rifle, shoots nice too.

1873 Trapper 45 Colt, CCH Frame 16


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 13, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxy! You can take the wife off the list.



So she's reasonably well now?  That's great news Ernie.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 13, 2015)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I understand, but I know from experience that she will be fine in one of the better boarding places even if you have to drive her some distance to get to one.  If it was a dog with separation anxiety issues,  it might be different, but cats are amazingly adaptable creations.  And she really would be fine.  I hate to see you miss out on something you would enjoy so much and have looked forward to.  But in the end, we all have to do what we know we have to do.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 13, 2015)

And good morning everybody.  Have you planned out your day yet?  My goal is to clean up my desk area before they send in the intervention team for "Hoarders".


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 13, 2015)

And for our Sunday golfers. . .


----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 13, 2015)

I think I've decided to lay low this morning........


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 13, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxy! You can take the wife off the list.
> ...


Yes. She has far more energy. As a matter of fact, enough to go travelling. She's currently with a friend in Central Florida and will be leaving there in a week for South Florida the help our granddaughter plan her wedding.
She has plans after that to head to the Adirondacks for a while. Past that, I don't know, or much care.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 13, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> I think I've decided to lay low this morning........



Maybe go out for a roll?


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 13, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > I think I've decided to lay low this morning........
> ...


That was a groaner........


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 13, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Didn't know that.  I've handled their Henry, very, very well made.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 13, 2015)

We're watching the game, and I think WQ is going to end up making me a Redskins fan. I was born and raised north of Chicago, so spent my childhood rooting for the Bears...I was 17 when they won the Super Bowl. I converted to a Rams fan while living in Missouri, and then cheered for the Panthers while living in NC. Since relocating to Florida, I was never able to get on board with the Bucs, and a lot of that is because they blackout the games. Looking forward to some halftime snacks.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 13, 2015)

Sherry said:


> We're watching the game, and I think WQ is going to end up making me a Redskins fan. I was born and raised north of Chicago, so spent my childhood rooting for the Bears...I was 17 when they won the Super Bowl. I converted to a Rams fan while living in Missouri, and then cheered for the Panthers while living in NC. Since relocating to Florida, I was never able to get on board with the Bucs, and a lot of that is because they blackout the games. Looking forward to some halftime snacks.



Maybe you should just pick a good team.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 13, 2015)

Sherry said:


> We're watching the game, and I think WQ is going to end up making me a Redskins fan. I was born and raised north of Chicago, so spent my childhood rooting for the Bears...I was 17 when they won the Super Bowl. I converted to a Rams fan while living in Missouri, and then cheered for the Panthers while living in NC. Since relocating to Florida, I was never able to get on board with the Bucs, and a lot of that is because they blackout the games. Looking forward to some halftime snacks.


As long as that's not Velveeta (real fake cheese) I'd probably eat the whole thing........


----------



## Sherry (Sep 13, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > We're watching the game, and I think WQ is going to end up making me a Redskins fan. I was born and raised north of Chicago, so spent my childhood rooting for the Bears...I was 17 when they won the Super Bowl. I converted to a Rams fan while living in Missouri, and then cheered for the Panthers while living in NC. Since relocating to Florida, I was never able to get on board with the Bucs, and a lot of that is because they blackout the games. Looking forward to some halftime snacks.
> ...



I guess I've been a fair-weather fan according to geography, but I'll be happy to cheer alongside WQ.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 13, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > We're watching the game, and I think WQ is going to end up making me a Redskins fan. I was born and raised north of Chicago, so spent my childhood rooting for the Bears...I was 17 when they won the Super Bowl. I converted to a Rams fan while living in Missouri, and then cheered for the Panthers while living in NC. Since relocating to Florida, I was never able to get on board with the Bucs, and a lot of that is because they blackout the games. Looking forward to some halftime snacks.
> ...



For years I've used no bean chili and...






It tastes very similar to Chili's skillet queso. However, I happened to come across a kit that was less expensive, plus on sale BOGO, and we all liked it just as well.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 13, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


Betcha if you read the ingredients you'll never touch the stuff again........


----------



## Sherry (Sep 13, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I'll pass on being a health nut for special occasions.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 13, 2015)

Sherry said:


> We're watching the game, and I think WQ is going to end up making me a Redskins fan. I was born and raised north of Chicago, so spent my childhood rooting for the Bears...I was 17 when they won the Super Bowl. I converted to a Rams fan while living in Missouri, and then cheered for the Panthers while living in NC. Since relocating to Florida, I was never able to get on board with the Bucs, and a lot of that is because they blackout the games. Looking forward to some halftime snacks.



Yum.  And I think somebody else in the CS is a Redskins fan?  Was it Nosmo?  Or Spoonie?  Can't remember.  But as a Cowboys fan and archrival to the Redskins, I'll love you and WQ just as much anyway.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 13, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > We're watching the game, and I think WQ is going to end up making me a Redskins fan. I was born and raised north of Chicago, so spent my childhood rooting for the Bears...I was 17 when they won the Super Bowl. I converted to a Rams fan while living in Missouri, and then cheered for the Panthers while living in NC. Since relocating to Florida, I was never able to get on board with the Bucs, and a lot of that is because they blackout the games. Looking forward to some halftime snacks.
> ...



I think it's Big Black Dog.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## Hossfly (Sep 13, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > We're watching the game, and I think WQ is going to end up making me a Redskins fan. I was born and raised north of Chicago, so spent my childhood rooting for the Bears...I was 17 when they won the Super Bowl. I converted to a Rams fan while living in Missouri, and then cheered for the Panthers while living in NC. Since relocating to Florida, I was never able to get on board with the Bucs, and a lot of that is because they blackout the games. Looking forward to some halftime snacks.
> ...








​


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 13, 2015)

Hey Hossfly.  Happy to see you stopped by.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 13, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



No, I don't think it is BBD--I'm pretty sure he's a Bears fan.. I could be wrong though. Ollie is a diehard Cowboys fan and Chris is a Pats fan and MDK is a Steelers fan--not really sure about anybody else.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 13, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Hey Hossfly.  Happy to see you stopped by.


I was in Albuquerque for a week at my Regimental Reunion. Great city.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 13, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Hossfly.  Happy to see you stopped by.
> ...



Hey we were supposed to get together when you got here.  But I was in the hospital all last week so the visit probably wouldn't have been much fun.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 13, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > We're watching the game, and I think WQ is going to end up making me a Redskins fan. I was born and raised north of Chicago, so spent my childhood rooting for the Bears...I was 17 when they won the Super Bowl. I converted to a Rams fan while living in Missouri, and then cheered for the Panthers while living in NC. Since relocating to Florida, I was never able to get on board with the Bucs, and a lot of that is because they blackout the games. Looking forward to some halftime snacks.
> ...


I was in Hatch, NM 2 weeks ago and got a mess of Hatch Green Chiles for friends. My neighbor makes the best Hatch cheese dip in Texas. And Velveeta is banned around here. Ugh!


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## Hossfly (Sep 13, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Yep. I got an upper respiratory infection in Albuquerque with a dry cough so bad that my doctor said the cough was causing my heart to fibrillate. Now I have to see a cardiologist on Wednesday and I hope it won't cause me to postpone my drive to Deadwood, SD on Thursday. Hope you're recovering nicely.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 13, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 13, 2015)

Cute little bugger, eh what?



​


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 13, 2015)

My Spartans pulled through Saturday, so all is well.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 13, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I believe BBD is a native Virginian...and I recall Ollie and him having a friendly rivalry since Ollie was a diehard Cowgirls fan.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 13, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Fair is over here.  Too bad the giant pumpkin fell and they had to cancel the giant pumpkin weigh-off.
> ...


Good nutrition consists of good, fresh food, sensibly prepared.  I've learned to not only do without sugary stuff, I don't crave it anymore, either.  I've found that the biggest thing about losing, and keeping leaner, is to change your diet.
You know, joy can be found in many places and we are often responsible for whatever joy we find in our lives.  I will dearly miss the time I might have had with my daughter and granddaughters, but with the schedule offered by the University job, I should have ample time to visit them in Okinawa. 
How are you coming along, Foxy?  I'm late to the discussion, as usual.  I'll probably catch up shortly, though.  I am wishing for all the best for you, good healing.  And thank Hombre for his kind updates when we would all have worried.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 13, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we're still keeping vigil for
> 
> ...


OMG!  I soooo want one of those beds!


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 13, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Oh so sorry.  We'll put you on the vigil list for some positive vibes for wellness by Thursday.  At least it couldn't hurt.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 13, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Thanks.  I'm doing great.  I have to push a lot of protein to get my albumin built back up before my blood work stabilizes again and I'll be really healthy again.  And as we know there isn't a lot of low cal protein.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 13, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


That's a fact!  Good protein sources also often include fat, and fat = calories, usually.  Best you can do is make sure that your calories come from natural, unprocessed, non-GMO sources.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 13, 2015)

Greetings!
Well, I wrapped up my last week of work for a couple of weeks.  I'll be loading my milk does and decamp to my "country" place for that time.  I'll commute back to town for classes, but plan on spending time wrapping up a few projects on the place and hunting moose in the afternoons.  I've been packing and loading the things I want to take with me the past few days and am still not nearly done with packing, and finishing projects around here. 
Of course, my last flight included the joy of dealing with engine issues and taking a flight delay.  If you all think that passengers get upset when flights take a delay, you have never dealt with the people who lose money when that occurs.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 13, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I appreciate that. I go to Deadwood every September for a Company reunion with about 30 guys who arrived in Vietnam 50 years ago today. While I'm there I generally clean up on a one armed bandit named John Wayne. Pays for my trip.


----------



## 007 (Sep 13, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


One of my favorite quick and easy things to eat is, a slice of bread, two boiled Oscar Mayer hotdogs on the bread, heat and pour Hormel HOT chili, no beans over that, sweet onions diced small over that, and topped with shredded cheddar cheese... mmmMMMMmmmm...


----------



## 007 (Sep 13, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Yes indeed. I finally decided to make permanent changes in what I eat, how much I eat and when I eat, and I have lost 15 pounds in the last 6 months. I'm knocking on 200's door, and I plan to get under that too. I'm back in my 36 waist jeans and feel lean, strong and full of energy. Funny how you feel lighter on your feet when you lose a bunch of weight. I should keep it off too, because I'm not going to go back to the bad eating habits I used to have.

They say you can break your diet one day a week though, but I find that still, I don't do over eat or eat too late. Like having a pizza and a can of pop is breaking my diet.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 13, 2015)

I went to bed at 11pm and woke up at 3am Monday. I laid awake for two hours then decided I might as well get up and play some doom 3. I can put it on headphones so that it does not disturb the neighbours, But I still might annoy them, because when the game gets violent, or I get killed, I involuntarily shout swear words.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 14, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre,
WQ's mom Dorothy and Aunt Bev,
Hossfly for wellness for his trip this week,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.




P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 14, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Great to hear that Mrs. Ernie is doing well.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 14, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > We're watching the game, and I think WQ is going to end up making me a Redskins fan. I was born and raised north of Chicago, so spent my childhood rooting for the Bears...I was 17 when they won the Super Bowl. I converted to a Rams fan while living in Missouri, and then cheered for the Panthers while living in NC. Since relocating to Florida, I was never able to get on board with the Bucs, and a lot of that is because they blackout the games. Looking forward to some halftime snacks.
> ...



I love Velveeta!     I don't consider it a real kind of cheese (it's pretty much American cheese), but it has it's place in some recipes.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 14, 2015)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



That can of soda is probably the most fattening thing that you consume.  You would be surprised at just how fattening soda really is.  Even the diet soda.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm up and ready extra early today.  I'm going to the dentist this morning.  I have a toothache.    I hate the dentist.


----------



## 007 (Sep 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I'm up and ready extra early today.  I'm going to the dentist this morning.  I have a toothache.    I hate the dentist.


Uh-ooohh... good luck there...


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 14, 2015)

007 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I'm up and ready extra early today.  I'm going to the dentist this morning.  I have a toothache.    I hate the dentist.
> ...



I hate when they take the little hook and poke you in the sore tooth!  They always do that!!!


----------



## 007 (Sep 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I think they do it because they know it's going to hurt... sadistic sons a bitches...


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> That can of soda is probably the most fattening thing that you consume.  You would be surprised at just how fattening soda really is.  Even the diet soda.



Soda may be fattening through calorie content, but there is no fat in it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I'm up and ready extra early today.  I'm going to the dentist this morning.  I have a toothache.    I hate the dentist.



Oh, so sorry Chris.  You and I share a common dislike for the dentist even though I really like my dentist personally.  But I had far less trauma thinking about a week in the hospital including days in ICU, five hours on the operating table, and weeks of recuperation than I have facing a routine visit to the dentist.  So I'll send all manner of calming vibes your way.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 14, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > That can of soda is probably the most fattening thing that you consume.  You would be surprised at just how fattening soda really is.  Even the diet soda.
> ...



That is true, and the average non-diet soda has about 140 calories which isn't excessive as snacks go, but I do believe Chris is right and naturally or artificially sweetened carbonated beverages in excess affect our metabolism negatively and trigger other unhealthy mechanisms.  Hombre and I stopped stocking carbonated beverages years ago and I think that was very good for us.  We still indulge now and then--I enjoy a root beer or coke or Dr. Pepper once or twice a month but our beverage of choice is routine coffee, tea, or more often than not, water.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 14, 2015)

007 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



And I can feel my arteries hardening just thinking about it.  We do pretty much the same thing but use split hotdog or hamburger buns for the bread.  And I prefer Wolf Brand chili.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 14, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > We're watching the game, and I think WQ is going to end up making me a Redskins fan. I was born and raised north of Chicago, so spent my childhood rooting for the Bears...I was 17 when they won the Super Bowl. I converted to a Rams fan while living in Missouri, and then cheered for the Panthers while living in NC. Since relocating to Florida, I was never able to get on board with the Bucs, and a lot of that is because they blackout the games. Looking forward to some halftime snacks.
> ...


BBD


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


It's called a probe and they have to to find if there's any decay and where exactly the decay is.  Like when a doctor starts probing areas of the body that are in extreme pain to determine what is causing the pain.  When they hit it you just about jump off the table.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 14, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I started drinking Sodastream diet sodas 2 years ago. Much healthier and cheaper than regular sodas.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 14, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Yes, Sherry had pretty well convinced me it is Big Black Dog.


----------



## 007 (Sep 14, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


I guess the canned chili isn't the best thing for you, but the cheese is probably the worst because of it's high cholesterol content, even though it's also high in protein and good for you. I like the Wolf brand chili too, but for with hotdogs, it's gotta be no beans for me. I smother it with the diced onions too. I eat onions on lots of stuff, in my salads, in my cooking, love the onions.


----------



## 007 (Sep 14, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


Yes BBD was the Redskins fan.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 14, 2015)

Morning all
I hope everyone had a good weekend.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 14, 2015)

007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Was?
Did he change teams?


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 14, 2015)

I average maybe 1 soda every 2-3 years. For some reason, it tears up my stomach. Diet soda is an absolute no no for me. Nutrasweet gets me high for about a minute.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 14, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Yup it was him, he was a big Redskins fan.  I've decided I am too, look what they did against Custer's team.......


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 14, 2015)

I used to drink diet coke, but I think it is still bad for you, so I have switched to bottled spring water. It does not taste as nice but it is much better for you.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 14, 2015)

peach174 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


He hasn't been around in a while so was is currently appropriate.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 14, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...




I thought maybe you might have kept in touch with him.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 14, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> I used to drink diet coke, but I think it is still bad for you, so I have switched to bottled spring water. It does not taste as nice but it is much better for you.


My trick there is to mix no sugar added juice and water half and half, adds taste without the high concentration of fructose.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 14, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Nope.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 14, 2015)

BBD does check in here every week or two for maybe one or two posts.  I miss him along with several others who have drifted mostly away from USMB.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 14, 2015)

(Of course whoever created the funny obviously has a very poor grasp of geography.  )


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 14, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> BBD does check in here every week or two for maybe one or two posts.  I miss him along with several others who have drifted mostly away from USMB.



I miss Muslim75 as I have no one to persecute.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 14, 2015)

Ha ! I am on the last couple of levels of doom 3 and there are no other computer games I want to play until next year, when a new doom is being released. The lack of PC computer games is almost enough to drive me to get a playstation or an xbox. ( I don't know which to get) Then I could play games in 3d on my 32 inch television.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 14, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Ha ! I am on the last couple of levels of doom 3 and there are no other computer games I want to play until next year, when a new doom is being released. The lack of PC computer games is almost enough to drive me to get a playstation or an xbox. ( I don't know which to get) Then I could play games in 3d on my 32 inch television.



What lack of PC games?  There are thousands and thousands.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 14, 2015)

Regular cheese is high in Potassium which Harper is not suppose to have.  American cheese slices are low enough for her to have.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 14, 2015)

first day of seasons 2015 fall equinox, winter solstice, spring equinox, summer solstice


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 14, 2015)

We use something similar to your fall pic here at the dealership every year.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 14, 2015)

Hunting dog


​[URL='http://search.aol.com/aol/imageDetails?s_it=imageDetails&q=dogs+trashing+house%2Cpictures&img=https%3A%2F%2Fs-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com%2F474x%2Fe7%2F9d%2F44%2Fe79d446dc3f688cd01b9ee2ab2807362.jpg&v_t=na&host=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.pinterest.com%2Fdravlocl%2Fnaughty-puppy%2F&width=181&height=135&thumbUrl=https%3A%2F%2Fencrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com%2Fimages%3Fq%3Dtbn%3AANd9GcQsVvbs-0QZZOnTA423kWVj5SAvX7GYfgPlJzRrSmnUb_qlTIh1rsTufDFv%3As-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com%2F474x%2Fe7%2F9d%2F44%2Fe79d446dc3f688cd01b9ee2ab2807362.jpg&b=image%3Fpag%3DimageResultsBack%26v_t%3Dna%26q%3Ddogs%2Btrashing%2Bhouse%252Cpictures%26oreq%3D20ec068ab78e48c286229fb0214c8e2e%26oreq%3D07ba4dcb7bf840c4bc0336a073f37690&imgHeight=355&imgWidth=474&imgTitle=Dog+shaming+Even+though+I+use&imgSize=37338&hostName=www.pinterest.com']

​Shaming the culprit​[/URL]​​​


----------



## Gracie (Sep 14, 2015)

Just a slow drive by, folks, but I wanted to say I am sorry I missed Foxy's return and Peaches birthday! Been thinking about you guys and missing you.

Hugs


----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 14, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...




I luv ya Hoss......but I can't stand the CowPies.....


----------



## Gracie (Sep 14, 2015)

Well..still here, playing catch up. Dayum! Lots of stuff happens in a week, doesn't it?

On MY end...I gave one of the roomie's an eviction notice cuz she is batshit crazy and I am tired of it. Got a new roomie moving in 10/15, too! We will be a multi cultural house so it should be interesting. One 24 year old hispanic. One 30 year old black man. One 68 year old Native American man. One soon to be 63 year old caucasian (me).
Roomie already knows of the new roomie cuz his cousin went to school with him. All references were glowing. We all liked him at first meeting.

Then, Mr Gracie turned 68 4 days ago. And last monday, Karma went to the vet and so far, the bill is at almost 800 bucks. Pancreatitis. She is doing better but she is still not the dog she used to be and I am hoping she pulls out of this. All this in one week. Jeez.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 14, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Well..still here, playing catch up. Dayum! Lots of stuff happens in a week, doesn't it?
> 
> On MY end...I gave one of the roomie's an eviction notice cuz she is batshit crazy and I am tired of it. Got a new roomie moving in 10/15, too! We will be a multi cultural house so it should be interesting. One 24 year old hispanic. One 30 year old black man. One 68 year old Native American man. One soon to be 63 year old caucasian (me).
> Roomie already knows of the new roomie cuz his cousin went to school with him. All references were glowing. We all liked him at first meeting.
> ...



Wow Gracie, you've had a pretty wild week yourself it seems.  So hope your new grouping of roomies works out cohesively and I put Karma on the list.  Glad you checked in.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 14, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre,
WQ's mom Dorothy and Aunt Bev,
Hossfly for wellness for his trip this week,
Gracie's Karma,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.

This is a "barndominium"--remodeled old barn--the stalls were repurposed into bedrooms.  I like it.  



P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 14, 2015)

That barn home looks like my friends house in Wyoming. I love that!

And thanks for putting Krama on the list. I worry about her but at least she is not vomiting any more and seems to be keeping food down. She is on a special diet of that Hill's RX food. Expensive but I will do anything for my furbaby. I paid them 500, but still owe 235....not counting the next round of xrays and pancreas tests that have to be done Nov 1st. I need another damn 4k map is what I need. On top of that...I have a dental appt this coming wednesday. Got the xrays paid for, but now I have 2 small cavities and a cleaning that needs to be done. That's gonna set me back another 400+ so I am thankful my dentist takes payments. Yes....we need to find another map to sell on ebay


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I actually asked him.    He said it's to be sure it's the right tooth and that a lot of times people will think it is the tooth in front of or behind the tooth that actually has a cavity.  I still don't like it though.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I'm up and ready extra early today.  I'm going to the dentist this morning.  I have a toothache.    I hate the dentist.
> ...



Lol.  I'm sure I would be much more frightened of having a surgery.    I don't like pain, so I hate seeing any doctors really.  

Just a small cavity.  I got a filling and had to deal with a numb mouth for half the day.  I hate that it makes me feel as if I'm drooling.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2015)

007 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I asked him.  He says they do that to make sure it isn't another tooth that is actually bothering you.  I guess oftentimes the pain will radiate to the tooth in front of or behind the tooth that is the actual problem tooth.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



That's what I do too.  I have soda once in a while at home and when I go out for dinner, but not every day like I used to.  When I quit drinking soda, I lost weight, I know that much!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > That can of soda is probably the most fattening thing that you consume.  You would be surprised at just how fattening soda really is.  Even the diet soda.
> ...



Whatever it is, it makes you fat.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2015)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Cheese is my weakness.  I love cheese!!  Cheese makes everything taste better.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 15, 2015)

I think some of the chemicals in the artificial sugars make a body retain water.  Hence the weight gain.  Regular pop/soda has a lot of sugar content.  The acids in pop can cause cavities.  Dogs rarely drink it.  There I think I incorporated most of the last two pages into one post.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 15, 2015)

My selling radar is off this week.  I was certain I had two sales this week and the people took left turns both times.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> I think some of the chemicals in the artificial sugars make a body retain water.  Hence the weight gain.  Regular pop/soda has a lot of sugar content.  The acids in pop can cause cavities.  Dogs rarely drink it.  There I think I incorporated most of the last two pages into one post.



Well, you didn't fit Tony Romo in there!


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 15, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  Another beautiful late summer morning in Albuquerque--just a touch of autumn in the air, but temps will remain warm in the 80's this week.  Hombre is busily making breakfast for us and I'm catching up on the morning news.  But more and more am wanting this life of leisure to conclude and get back to being busy with stuff.  Soon I tell myself.  Soon.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Another beautiful late summer morning in Albuquerque--just a touch of autumn in the air, but temps will remain warm in the 80's this week.  Hombre is busily making breakfast for us and I'm catching up on the morning news.  But more and more am wanting this life of leisure to conclude and get back to being busy with stuff.  Soon I tell myself.  Soon.



It was kind of overcast/partly sunny, a little bit of rain, but pretty nice weekend overall.  It was much cooler than it's been, so that was a nice break. Beautiful yesterday and today.  It's supposed to get hot again though this week some time.  Back into the high 80s with lots of humidity.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 15, 2015)

I was just looking at Wunderground since that was the first weather report that opened up this morning and it said we could have a thunderstorm at 12:45 pm today?  Does anybody else question how they would know that?  What happens at 12:45 pm MDT?


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> I was just looking at Wunderground since that was the first weather report that opened up this morning and it said we could have a thunderstorm at 12:45 pm today?  Does anybody else question how they would know that?  What happens at 12:45 pm MDT?



They just look at the track the storm is taking and make a guess.  What I always notice is that they are like 8 hours off on the forecast a lot of times.  For example, sometimes they will say rain tonight, but it won't rain until the next afternoon.  That happens quite often.  Lol.  Guesstimates.  I can be a "meteorologist" too.  It might rain, but it might not.  The sun might come out for a little while, but if it looks really cloudy, probably not.  Sunny with some clouds.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 15, 2015)

I started out needing to replace a tread on my front porch steps. The stringers looked fine. I bought 2x12s for 5 36" treads. Yesterday, I figured I should also put on new hand rails. I bought 16' of PT 2x4.
So today I start. I pop the first tread, a chunk breaks off the stringer. I screw and glue it. Replace tread 1. Pop tread 2. A chunk breaks off other stringer. Screw and glue..... Replace tread.

Gotta get more 2x12 to make new stringers.

I did replace one hand rail before I decided to quit for the day. I did decide that I might as well replace the pickets while I'm at it that's 6, 10 foot 22x2s and either a 12' 2x12 or a pair of pre-made stringers.
Then there's the molding around the back door. I have enough brick mold, but need 20 feet of casing. And TIME. I NEED time!


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 15, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I was just looking at Wunderground since that was the first weather report that opened up this morning and it said we could have a thunderstorm at 12:45 pm today?  Does anybody else question how they would know that?  What happens at 12:45 pm MDT?
> ...


Mostly light today with darkness coming towards evening......


----------



## peach174 (Sep 15, 2015)

Good Morning !


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 15, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> I started out needing to replace a tread on my front porch steps. The stringers looked fine. I bought 2x12s for 5 36" treads. Yesterday, I figured I should also put on new hand rails. I bought 16' of PT 2x4.
> So today I start. I pop the first tread, a chunk breaks off the stringer. I screw and glue it. Replace tread 1. Pop tread 2. A chunk breaks off other stringer. Screw and glue..... Replace tread.
> 
> Gotta get more 2x12 to make new stringers.
> ...



You sound like me.  I start out thinking I'll do one little task and the next thing I know I have dismantled an entire room.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 15, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> I started out needing to replace a tread on my front porch steps. The stringers looked fine. I bought 2x12s for 5 36" treads. Yesterday, I figured I should also put on new hand rails. I bought 16' of PT 2x4.
> So today I start. I pop the first tread, a chunk breaks off the stringer. I screw and glue it. Replace tread 1. Pop tread 2. A chunk breaks off other stringer. Screw and glue..... Replace tread.
> 
> Gotta get more 2x12 to make new stringers.
> ...


Why not install an escalator, Ernie?


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 15, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I started out needing to replace a tread on my front porch steps. The stringers looked fine. I bought 2x12s for 5 36" treads. Yesterday, I figured I should also put on new hand rails. I bought 16' of PT 2x4.
> ...


I'm not as old as you, yet, sir. 

Yeah, Foxy. It seems like the simple jobs become the most complex. Hell, when I moved here, I built a 750 sq ft deck with a gazebo. I called in a lumber order and toddled off to Lowes for hardware and concrete. I bought about 2 tons of lumber, could carry in one trip what was left over and didn't have to go back for anything I forgot to order.
I can plan something that took 2 men over a month to build, but I can't replace a stair tread.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 15, 2015)

Economists that are wrong too often become meteorologists.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 15, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Economists that are wrong too often become meteorologists.


THAT, my friend is hilarious.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 15, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ha ! I am on the last couple of levels of doom 3 and there are no other computer games I want to play until next year, when a new doom is being released. The lack of PC computer games is almost enough to drive me to get a playstation or an xbox. ( I don't know which to get) Then I could play games in 3d on my 32 inch television.
> ...



As far as I can see game makers have largely stopped making games for the PC and they are making them for Xbox or Play station instead. I have just finished doom 3, and beaten the big boss and now it looks like I will have to wait until next spring to play the new doom game when it comes out. Unless you know of any good, first person single player shooter games that will run on windows 7.. The last one I played was' Wolfenstein the new order'. I played some of 'rage' but got fed up with it.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 15, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Economists that are wrong too often become meteorologists.
> ...



Yes, well I have it on good authority that bad meteorologists start online lottery number sites.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 15, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I started out needing to replace a tread on my front porch steps. The stringers looked fine. I bought 2x12s for 5 36" treads. Yesterday, I figured I should also put on new hand rails. I bought 16' of PT 2x4.
> ...



Whoa, that would be the epitome of front porch steps wouldn't it!


----------



## peach174 (Sep 15, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...





Maybe this list will help you
It shows PC games as well as Xbox or Play station for 2015 releases.
2015 PC Game List - System Requirements and System Specs


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 15, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Maybe this list will help you
> It shows PC games as well as Xbox or Play station for 2015 releases.
> 2015 PC Game List - System Requirements and System Specs



Thanks a lot for that link, it is really useful. I spotted a game I would like; the new Duke Nukem out this year.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 15, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe this list will help you
> ...




I am glad it helped you and you are welcome.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 15, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe this list will help you
> ...



Oops!
I just checked it out and it says you need windows xp to play it.
Sorry Daijal


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 15, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Whoa, that would be the epitome of front porch steps wouldn't it!


V-e-r-t-i-g-o


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 15, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


And attorneys that are disbarred for being just a wee bit too honest become used car salesmen.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 15, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> And attorneys that are disbarred for being just a wee bit too honest become used car salesmen.



I thought about law school, but people need vehicles more than lawyers.  If I was totally going to waste my life I'd be a tax attorney...


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 15, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I have windows xp on my old computer, but I am not sure it is powerful enough. Never mind, I just found out that beating the big boss in doom 3 unlocks another level to play.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 15, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Whoa, that would be the epitome of front porch steps wouldn't it!
> ...



Exactly.  I felt my head swim a bit just looking at the photo.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 15, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Play the game Until Midnight. Multiple endings depending on which Butterfly Effect you choose. Good game, and should keep you occupied.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 15, 2015)

Meanwhile....it was in the 90's last week, then yesterday it became overcast with some much needed rain. Today, it is still overcast, a bit nippy in the 50's but by tomorrow, back to upper 80's again.
The good news is..I got to drag out my long leggings, some lightweight sweaters and my beloved uggs.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 15, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I'm not a huge fps fan, but I've played a few.  The big ones I can think of would be Call of Duty, Battlefield, Titanfall was a big one last year.  I played Borderlands 1 and 2 not that long ago and enjoyed them.  2 is even available for Linux, which I find a plus. 

Here's a list of fps games for PC on Amazon : http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_n...&qid=1442341043&rnid=2941120011&tag=ff0d01-20

There are still tons of games being put out for PC.  I don't know how the fps market for PC is, but I would guess there are still plenty of good ones.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Good Morning !



Are those really the dogs legs?  Noooo . . . can't be.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 15, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Meanwhile....it was in the 90's last week, then yesterday it became overcast with some much needed rain. Today, it is still overcast, a bit nippy in the 50's but by tomorrow, back to upper 80's again.
> The good news is..I got to drag out my long leggings, some lightweight sweaters and my beloved uggs.



I loved my Uggs especially since we lived up on the mountain in those years with short summers and cold snowy winters.  I lived in my Uggs when we were home and I literally wore them out.  But they are so warm and comfy--really special footwear.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 15, 2015)

I think I have 8 pairs in the closet. Grey, 2 brown, 2 black, red, beige. Live in them during the winter!


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 15, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I looked that game up but couldn't find anything about it.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 15, 2015)

Hang on. Let me find it. COOL game.

I'm sorry. UNTIL DAWN, not Midnight.

This is the full game..no commentary. But..there are many deaths and/or endings..depending on which effect you choose.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 15, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Hang on. Let me find it. COOL game.
> 
> I'm sorry. UNTIL DAWN, not Midnight.
> 
> This is the full game..no commentary. But..there are many deaths and/or endings..depending on which effect you choose.



Unfortunately I don't have a ps4.    If it ever gets adapted to PC maybe I'll give it a go.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 15, 2015)

It isn't on pc too? I started watching it with Rad Brad's channel and he plays all sorts of games...deck or pc. But then I switched to No Commentary cuz Brad talks too much.
Anyway..it is a great game. I don't play any more, but I watch.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 15, 2015)

Until Dawn - GameSpot

Game of the month! I know why since I watched two different versions of endings.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 15, 2015)

This is so wrong.......


----------



## Gracie (Sep 15, 2015)

Well...I just got out of the shower, blow dried my hair that was below my shoulders and almost to my scar where my breast used to be (took 3 friggin' years to get it that long again) and it was all lopsided. One side shorter than the other in the back. So.....I grabbed the scissors, pulled left side over my shoulder, right side over my shoulder...and.....sigh....cut it. Now it is back to shoulder length again. Sometime next September 2016 it will be where it was about an hour ago.

But at least it is not 1 inch long any more. (gotta find a silver lining somewhere).


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 15, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Well...I just got out of the shower, blow dried my hair that was below my shoulders and almost to my scar where my breast used to be (took 3 friggin' years to get it that long again) and it was all lopsided. One side shorter than the other in the back. So.....I grabbed the scissors, pulled left side over my shoulder, right side over my shoulder...and.....sigh....cut it. Now it is back to shoulder length again. Sometime next September 2016 it will be where it was about an hour ago.
> 
> But at least it is not 1 inch long any more. (gotta find a silver lining somewhere).



My hair is only about 1/2 an inch long after I spent over 20 years not cutting it at all.  You're ahead of me!


----------



## Gracie (Sep 15, 2015)

I'm going to look into clip on hair extensions. I want my hair long enough to cover the missing breast so I can go without the prosthesis now and then. My hair is very thick, but I just don't have the length yet. So if I get extensions...I can flip it to the left side and the thickness and length SHOULD hide the missing boob. I think. I might swing by the salon place tomorrow and see what they have and how much real hair is, cuz I don't want synthetic. 

Clip it in during the day...take it out at night. No more laying on my hair and having to sleep with a pony tail.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 15, 2015)

I want this back again.  It is just brushing my shoulders now and this ain't working for me.

Be back with a blacked out face pic.

Pooey on it. See my face. I don't care.(Me in maui drinking a mai tai)

This is what I want my extensions to do until it gets there naturally again.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 15, 2015)

Who can identify with this picture? I for one.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 15, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Who can identify with this picture? I for one.


Tap what? And where? Remind me again where settings are? And how do I select it. Do I just speak into the picture thingy and say "SELECT?" and will it hear me?


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 16, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre,
WQ's mom Dorothy and Aunt Bev,
Hossfly for wellness for his trip this week,
Gracie's Karma,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.




P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 16, 2015)

Or if you can't do that today, save it for later.  But not too much later.   Happy Wednesday everybody.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 16, 2015)

Morning !


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 16, 2015)

Questions to ponder:

When do you become important enough to be considered assassinated and not just murdered?

Why are actors IN movies but ON television?

What is a Japanese maple tree called in Japan?

We say, "It's Greek to me."  What do the Greeks say?

Why does Goofy stand upright and Pluto stand on all four feet? They're both dogs.

Do "Twinkle, Twinkle Little Star" and "The Alphabet Song" have the same tune?  (You hummed them in your head didn't you.)


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 16, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Morning !


That's me almost every morning, especially of late as the pollen counts have been extremely high.
Since we've been down here we let the cats out back, 5 foot stone walls with two gates (metal mesh covering them) so they play in the yard.  Last night Giz discovered he could jump........  Found him on the wall separating the neighbor's yard, pulled him down before he could jump down, this morning he went out as usual and the first thing he did was start looking at the top of the wall......  He'd look up at the top then look at me, wander around the yard, look up at the top then look at me......  Sure enough I took my eyes off of him for less than a minute and he was over the wall on the driveway side, luckily, he didn't get far.......  Sneaky little shit.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 16, 2015)

Yesterday I noticed the internet in general (for me) was very slow no matter which browser I used.  Don't know if it was Google or if it was Time Warner.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 16, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Yesterday I noticed the internet in general (for me) was very slow no matter which browser I used.  Don't know if it was Google or if it was Time Warner.



I would always default to blaming Time Warner.


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Sep 16, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> My Spartans pulled through Saturday, so all is well.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 17, 2015)

Well, here I am up before the crack of dawn.  I must have went to bed too early last night because I woke up and I'm wide awake.  Hope I don't get tired during work time!


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 17, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Well, here I am up before the crack of dawn.  I must have went to bed too early last night because I woke up and I'm wide awake.  Hope I don't get tired during work time!



I retired years ago and now I don't have to get up for work my sleep is erratic, I normally sleep late and can sleep the clock round, but I often wake up in the middle of the night and lay awake until I decide to get up and do some web surfing. But it does not matter as I don't have to get up for work.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 17, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Well, here I am up before the crack of dawn.  I must have went to bed too early last night because I woke up and I'm wide awake.  Hope I don't get tired during work time!



I hear that.  I had hoped to re-establish a reasonable sleeping pattern after I got home from the hospital but alas, I am still awakening several times a night and have been wide awake before dawn the last few mornings.  I don't have a job to report to, however, and have been able to get back to sleep for another hour or two, but I am hoping this isn't my new normal.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 17, 2015)

Hey saveliberty, I need to trade in my redneck run-about.  Could I get a Blue Book estimate?


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 17, 2015)

Probably $2,000


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 17, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Probably $2,000



That's all?  But I want to trade it in for a yacht and retirement income.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 17, 2015)

In last night's presidential debate, at the end one of the more lighthearted moments was when the moderator asked the candidate what they wanted their Secret Service codenames to be.

Reagan was "Rawhide"
Bush 41 was "Timberwolf"
Clinton was "Eagle"
Bush 43 was "Tumbler" and later "Trailblazer"
Obama is "Renegade."

Caught off guard, the candidates were all over the map with off-the-top-of-their-head responses that were thoughtful or funny or sometimes pretty far out.to the point of impractical.

If you were elected President what would you choose for your Secret Service codename?

I think if I had been asked that question, I would have answered with my old CB handle:  "Mountain Mama."


----------



## Sherry (Sep 17, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> In last night's presidential debate, at the end one of the more lighthearted moments was when the moderator asked the candidate what they wanted their Secret Service codenames to be.
> 
> Reagan was "Rawhide"
> Bush 41 was "Timberwolf"
> ...



Swedish Meatball


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 17, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > In last night's presidential debate, at the end one of the more lighthearted moments was when the moderator asked the candidate what they wanted their Secret Service codenames to be.
> ...



But secret service guys are supposed to be really serious and stern looking at all times.  I'm not sure your codename would be helpful to them in maintaining that.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 17, 2015)

Speaking of screwed up sleep patterns I just woke up from a 3 hour "nap", at least now when I nap I'm using my CPAP and I wake up feeling better, not feeling like I could kill the first person who talks to me.  That's a good thing.......


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 18, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  So what is everybody doing this weekend as it is again upon us?  Hombre thinks I am safe to leave for a few hours now and is returning to his volunteer job at the gift shop.  I have a few light chores in mind before loved ones treat me to a birthday dinner tomorrow night.   Our son and daughter-in-law arrive for a couple of days Sunday and I am looking forward to that.  And it is a gorgeous end-of-summer day in Albuquerque.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 18, 2015)

Nice to see you are doing really well Foxfyre.
I'm happy that this is all behind you now and you have a wonderful weekend !

Everyone have a great Friday and weekend.
Today's grin.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 18, 2015)

Band tonight at Doc's The New Project takes the stage at 9PM Don't be late. Next Saturday night, it will be Wyte Caps providing the music for Max's birthday bash.






My gunbelt has arrived and pistols are on order. I have 100 rounds on hand and will probably put in a bulk order.
It looks like Wednesday is the day to pick them up. I checked prices all over and found the best buy about 10 miles from here. I got them for about $100 below retail AND I saved shipping and $35 each for FFL transfer.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 18, 2015)

Okay, when we remodel the kitchen I want a pantry like this.  I like this a LOT.  But do you guys store your eggs, cauliflower, carrots, brussel sprouts etc. in the pantry?  I store mine in the fridge.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 18, 2015)

I refrigerate my produce....
I do like the pantry. I had a 3 1/2 x 8 foot laundry room off the kitchen. I moved the washer and drier to the garage and put in shelves.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 18, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay, when we remodel the kitchen I want a pantry like this.  I like this a LOT.  But do you guys store your eggs, cauliflower, carrots, brussel sprouts etc. in the pantry?  I store mine in the fridge.



All of those things go in the fridge.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 18, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, when we remodel the kitchen I want a pantry like this.  I like this a LOT.  But do you guys store your eggs, cauliflower, carrots, brussel sprouts etc. in the pantry?  I store mine in the fridge.
> ...



I think so too.  I'm thinking whatever photographer set up that shot didn't have a clue about food handling.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 18, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> I refrigerate my produce....
> I do like the pantry. I had a 3 1/2 x 8 foot laundry room off the kitchen. I moved the washer and drier to the garage and put in shelves.



I don't think it is possible to have too much storage.  While I think whoever set up that shot was pretty clueless about kitchens or food handling, I do love the concept of the pantry built around the fridge and all the ways to organize it that are provided.  You go to one location to get the ingredients for any recipe.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 18, 2015)

Growing up in the orient almost everything went into the fridge for obvious reasons.  When we were first married the wife used to laugh at what I put in the fridge.......  Old habits die hard.  
I put all my fruits in the fridge, the wife leaves them on the counter, she like apples, oranges, etc at room temp, I like them cold.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 18, 2015)

Was sitting out back watching Giz, making sure he wouldn't pull a disappearing act and I see this flash of movement out of the corner of my eye and hear a thud.  One of the small birds dove a little too low and flew into the stone wall, it's trying to regain it's senses and trying to fly away as Giz is chasing it across the lawn and yup, he caught it.  Growled at me the whole time I tried to take it away and he finally dropped it, I picked it up with a pool skimmer net and put it over the wall.  It will survive or not but at least Giz won't get and parasites or other tiny nasties as the bird may have been sick causing it to hit the wall, I wasn't about to take that chance.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 18, 2015)

We like lots of storage in the kitchen and all around the house but we are not modern traditionalists when it comes to kitchens, we love the old colorful retro look.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 18, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> We like lots of storage in the kitchen and all around the house but we are not modern traditionalists when it comes to kitchens, we love the old colorful retro look.


Too bright, too pastel!  Especially that first turquoise one.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 18, 2015)

Maybe Daschal can fill us in on the details?


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 18, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> We like lots of storage in the kitchen and all around the house but we are not modern traditionalists when it comes to kitchens, we love the old colorful retro look.



I could appreciate these in other people's houses, but for us we are better suited to something more country, southwestern, rustic in earth tones:


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 18, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > We like lots of storage in the kitchen and all around the house but we are not modern traditionalists when it comes to kitchens, we love the old colorful retro look.
> ...



I prefer those to Ringel's.  Still, I think I would be more concerned with the ease of cleaning than the aesthetics of a kitchen.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 18, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > We like lots of storage in the kitchen and all around the house but we are not modern traditionalists when it comes to kitchens, we love the old colorful retro look.
> ...


The second one is nice, lots of color!!  The other two are just too "neutral" and too pretentious looking.
Oh and with the 2nd one (or any other) NO tile counter tops......  EVER!!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 18, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > We like lots of storage in the kitchen and all around the house but we are not modern traditionalists when it comes to kitchens, we love the old colorful retro look.
> ...


Color stimulates the mind..........  (beige is not a color, it's an abomination.......)


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 18, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



But I don't see beige.  I see earth tone accented with colors that change with the seasons, functional, aesthetically pleasing, and (for Montro) all would be as easy to clean as would be any other kitchen.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 18, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



All kitchens are not equal when it comes to cleaning!  Not only is there the issue of size, some have more nooks and crannies to get to than others.  I'd like a kitchen where everything was rectangular and fit seamlessly together, so I had as few surfaces to get clean as possible.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 18, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Light shade "earth tone" is a code for all shades of beige........  

But "beige" was a random thought, an add on not necessarily associated with the pictures you posted.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 18, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



My problem with your retro kitchens you offered as examples is that every splatter, every scratch, every smudge would show up glaringly.  In an earth tone kitchen you can get away with a few flaws for awhile until you have time to do necessary cleaning and repair.  And the colors are so overwhelming and unable to be modified with other decor is I think I would tire of them quickly.  But who knows? I haven't actually tried it.

When we bought our new kitchen stove we went with the smooth ceramic top.  It also shows every splatter and smudge but at least is fairly easy to clean and once clean it is clean with no further maintenance needed.  No discolored burners or cooked on junk on the drip pans to clean--no cleaning out spills under the drip pans.  I didn't realize what messy cooks we were until we got it though.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 18, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



The kitchen is one of the few rooms where people will generally accept a lot of black, I think that's the way to go!  >


----------



## Sherry (Sep 18, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I used to have a black smooth top and it showed all the dirt, as well as streaks when not cleaned perfectly. Now I have a speckled pattern, and it's so much nicer.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 18, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



My preference is lighter cabinets, and I love blue with some yellow accents...bright and cheery.


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 18, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Pretty but not quite me.  In southwestern décor it might look something like this:


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 18, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I am a generally dark person.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 18, 2015)

Been playing with the wife's desktop (the one she hasn't used in 3+ years).  It's RAID configured I tried to load Ubuntu on it.......  It wouldn't take the RAID configuration and wiped the Root systems.  Ended up disconnecting one HD and am now loading Windows back on it so I have a properly formatted HD to install Ubuntu.  I also ordered a new 1TB HD (hard drive) though I might cancel the order if the Windows reload/Ubuntu install works.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 18, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Been playing with the wife's desktop (the one she hasn't used in 3+ years).  It's RAID configured I tried to load Ubuntu on it.......  It wouldn't take the RAID configuration and wiped the Root systems.  Ended up disconnecting one HD and am now loading Windows back on it so I have a properly formatted HD to install Ubuntu.  I also ordered a new 1TB HD (hard drive) though I might cancel the order if the Windows reload/Ubuntu install works.



Can you use gparted or something like that on a flash drive to format it for Ubuntu?  I've never messed with a RAID configuration.  I've only got 2 HDs in the Vista PC and 1 in the Linux anyway.  I have a 1TB HD upstairs in the closet, but that is the old external that I couldn't read with Windows and had to use MacPup to get the data from.  I don't think I should be messing with that too much.  

Considering the size of SATA drives these days, I doubt I'll end up trying a RAID.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 18, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Maybe Daschal can fill us in on the details?


I've seen that up close.

About 20 years ago, I went to Manchester on a service call.
I worked my butt off on my first day and had Saturday to kill. I took a train to London. I arrived at Houston (pronounced Usten) Station. I had about 10 hours to spend there, so I took the underground to go see Westminster Abby, Buckingham Palace, and whatever else I could manage in such a short time. My little pamphlet told me to go to Westminster Station. The system is very well marked and finding the right train was quite easy.
I got to my stop and hopped on the longest escalator I have ever seen. I arrived at street level and moved to my left to get out of the way. I pulled out my pamphlet and was looking for the clock tower when a Cockney woman selling pansies asked if she could help.
It took a while to understand her, but finally I told her that I thought I should be able to see Big Ben from where I was.
Her eyes just about danced and I doubt she has smiled so broadly since. Her eyes moved from mine to a point far above my head, just as I heard this deafening BONG.
I was standing within arm's length of the tower.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 18, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre,
Hossfly for wellness for his trip this week,
Gracie's Karma,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.




P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 19, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Been playing with the wife's desktop (the one she hasn't used in 3+ years).  It's RAID configured I tried to load Ubuntu on it.......  It wouldn't take the RAID configuration and wiped the Root systems.  Ended up disconnecting one HD and am now loading Windows back on it so I have a properly formatted HD to install Ubuntu.  I also ordered a new 1TB HD (hard drive) though I might cancel the order if the Windows reload/Ubuntu install works.
> ...


It was two older SATA 1 250GB drives, one was the original I kept Vista on as a D: drive for the wife to access her old files, the other was the one I installed when I rebuilt her old HP after the mobo started to go bad, Ubuntu saw it as a RAID configuration and tried to set it up that way, when it failed it killed the root on the primary.  I was able to load Win 7 back on the original but it's a Win 7 already in use on another computer so will not be authenticated and though I tried to install Ubuntu over it Ubuntu would not recognize the root.  For now I'll put the new HD in when it arrives and then load Ubuntu but most likely it will be a test computer or I'll just donate it as the wife isn't interested, she has her laptop and is happy with it.
As it is I have to go through all my computer parts, destroy the old hard drives and cull all the older hardware that I will never use not to mention the 100 or so assorted cables......  I can empty 2 or 3 boxes that will never have to be packed or moved again.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Sep 19, 2015)

Hello everybody...  I'm still around.  Happily so too!  Today was an interesting kind of day.  I took the RV down to the dealer to have it winterized.  Before I left the house, Mrs. BBD suddenly said that she would like to go.  I said "Great.  I'll even take you out to lunch when they finish up the winterization of the RV."  So, off to Rockford we went.  We got to the dealership and they carried it into the shop to begin to winterize it.  Mrs. BBD said we should look at some Fifth Wheels to pass the time.  So we began to look at them.  To make a long story short, we no longer own the RV but we do own a very pretty fifth wheel that Mrs. BBD is in love with.  I was going to buy a new truck next month but it looks like I need to move up the purchase of the new truck so I can haul the new fifth wheel home.  I got an excellent deal on the fifth wheel and am having them add a tankless hot water heater so Mrs. BBD will be able to take her 45 minute showers she is so famous for.  I got my tummy rubbed earlier this evening and she even scratched me behind my ears.  It's been an interesting day.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 19, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Hello everybody...  I'm still around.  Happily so too!  Today was an interesting kind of day.  I took the RV down to the dealer to have it winterized.  Before I left the house, Mrs. BBD suddenly said that she would like to go.  I said "Great.  I'll even take you out to lunch when they finish up the winterization of the RV."  So, off to Rockford we went.  We got to the dealership and they carried it into the shop to begin to winterize it.  Mrs. BBD said we should look at some Fifth Wheels to pass the time.  So we began to look at them.  To make a long story short, we no longer own the RV but we do own a very pretty fifth wheel that Mrs. BBD is in love with.  I was going to buy a new truck next month but it looks like I need to move up the purchase of the new truck so I can haul the new fifth wheel home.  I got an excellent deal on the fifth wheel and am having them add a tankless hot water heater so Mrs. BBD will be able to take her 45 minute showers she is so famous for.  I got my tummy rubbed earlier this evening and she even scratched me behind my ears.  It's been an interesting day.


Good to see you're doin' well!


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 19, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Hello everybody...  I'm still around.  Happily so too!  Today was an interesting kind of day.  I took the RV down to the dealer to have it winterized.  Before I left the house, Mrs. BBD suddenly said that she would like to go.  I said "Great.  I'll even take you out to lunch when they finish up the winterization of the RV."  So, off to Rockford we went.  We got to the dealership and they carried it into the shop to begin to winterize it.  Mrs. BBD said we should look at some Fifth Wheels to pass the time.  So we began to look at them.  To make a long story short, we no longer own the RV but we do own a very pretty fifth wheel that Mrs. BBD is in love with.  I was going to buy a new truck next month but it looks like I need to move up the purchase of the new truck so I can haul the new fifth wheel home.  I got an excellent deal on the fifth wheel and am having them add a tankless hot water heater so Mrs. BBD will be able to take her 45 minute showers she is so famous for.  I got my tummy rubbed earlier this evening and she even scratched me behind my ears.  It's been an interesting day.


Are you a sock?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Sep 19, 2015)

Am I a sock?  Nope but I do own a few pair.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 19, 2015)

got pics of the 5th wheel?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Sep 19, 2015)

No photos of the new fifth wheel yet but it's a Forest River Wildcat model 282RKX.  You can find a photo of it on-line.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 19, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> No photos of the new fifth wheel yet but it's a Forest River Wildcat model 282RKX.  You can find a photo of it on-line.


Driving up and down I 25 we would see all kinds of RVs, the one thing that always struck me as funny and made me wonder about the manufacturer's sanity was the names they give these things.......


----------



## peach174 (Sep 19, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> No photos of the new fifth wheel yet but it's a Forest River Wildcat model 282RKX.  You can find a photo of it on-line.




I took a look at it online and it's really nice BBD.
Glad to hear from you and that you and the Mrs. are doing well.
We miss you.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 19, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > No photos of the new fifth wheel yet but it's a Forest River Wildcat model 282RKX.  You can find a photo of it on-line.
> ...


Mine is a Kensington Outback Kargoroo.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 19, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Uummmm.... was I supposed to laugh at that........


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 19, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Pretty much...


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 19, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> No photos of the new fifth wheel yet but it's a Forest River Wildcat model 282RKX.  You can find a photo of it on-line.



Here is one I found on line and very nice BBD.  And good to hear from you:







And wow, the interiors of these things are gorgeous:


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 19, 2015)

And Happy Birthday to me.  Yet another birthday but one I feel especially blessed to have because there was a possibility that I wouldn't.  And I now feel strong enough to go out to dinner with family and friends tonight.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 19, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everybody...  I'm still around.  Happily so too!  Today was an interesting kind of day.  I took the RV down to the dealer to have it winterized.  Before I left the house, Mrs. BBD suddenly said that she would like to go.  I said "Great.  I'll even take you out to lunch when they finish up the winterization of the RV."  So, off to Rockford we went.  We got to the dealership and they carried it into the shop to begin to winterize it.  Mrs. BBD said we should look at some Fifth Wheels to pass the time.  So we began to look at them.  To make a long story short, we no longer own the RV but we do own a very pretty fifth wheel that Mrs. BBD is in love with.  I was going to buy a new truck next month but it looks like I need to move up the purchase of the new truck so I can haul the new fifth wheel home.  I got an excellent deal on the fifth wheel and am having them add a tankless hot water heater so Mrs. BBD will be able to take her 45 minute showers she is so famous for.  I got my tummy rubbed earlier this evening and she even scratched me behind my ears.  It's been an interesting day.
> ...



Naw, he's pretty close to a  charter member of the Coffee Shop and a really great guy.  If you two haven't gotten to know each other you should because I know you would really like each other.

By the way Hossfly, how are you doing?  Did you get to go to the gathering you were hoping to attend?


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> And Happy Birthday to me.  Yet another birthday but one I feel especially blessed to have because there was a possibility that I wouldn't.  And I now feel strong enough to go out to dinner with family and friends tonight.



Happy happy MamaFox!


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 19, 2015)

Big Black Dog, as we have previously discussed, I have arrived at a time in my life in which a good hotel near great restaurants and places of interest is more appealing than doing my own cooking, cleaning, etc. on vacation.  But if I was going to have a vacation vehicle, a 5th wheel does seem really practical because you can park it and leave it while you use your tow vehicle to go exploring, etc.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> And Happy Birthday to me.  Yet another birthday but one I feel especially blessed to have because there was a possibility that I wouldn't.  And I now feel strong enough to go out to dinner with family and friends tonight.




Happy Birthday great lady!




You enjoy your meal and family and friends tonight.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 19, 2015)

Got you a coffee mug for your birthday.........


----------



## peach174 (Sep 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> And Happy Birthday to me.  Yet another birthday but one I feel especially blessed to have because there was a possibility that I wouldn't.  And I now feel strong enough to go out to dinner with family and friends tonight.





Today is my Husbands birthday too.
He says to tell you that the greatest minds were born today.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 19, 2015)

Wet dreary day today, low 70s, rain on and off and humidity levels in the low 70% range.......  There's a low spot where the pool deck meets the concrete patio that has a small shallow puddle, as the rain it's it it forms bubbles on the surface.  Kinda cool.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 19, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And Happy Birthday to me.  Yet another birthday but one I feel especially blessed to have because there was a possibility that I wouldn't.  And I now feel strong enough to go out to dinner with family and friends tonight.
> ...


If you're Peach he must be Mario........ 

Happy birthday Mario.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 19, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And Happy Birthday to me.  Yet another birthday but one I feel especially blessed to have because there was a possibility that I wouldn't.  And I now feel strong enough to go out to dinner with family and friends tonight.
> ...



Tell him Happy Birthday for me then, and of course I have to agree with him.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




He says to say thank you and that great minds think alike.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 19, 2015)

This is the one I found online
They are really nice and the price is really reasonable.

282RKX | The Great Outdoors RV







The Inside is beautiful.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 19, 2015)

peach174 said:


> This is the one I found online
> They are really nice and the price is really reasonable.
> 
> 282RKX | The Great Outdoors RV
> ...



If that is the only fire extinguisher, it is in the wrong place though.  There are two legitimate uses for a fire extinguisher:  1) to put out a fire and 2) to clear a path to the exit so you can escape a fire.  That one wouldn't be all that convenient for #1 and useless for #2.  (I think I might have been an adjuster and safety inspector for too long.  )


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 19, 2015)

The son of some of our best friends in Kansas--a kid who was in our son's class in school and a friend, in my Sunday School class and in Hombre's scout troop--now has grown kids of his own.  How does that happen?  This probably won't mean as much to you guys as it does to us, but his daughter is an event planner--parties, weddings, etc.  And I thought this creation she prepared for the snack table at a baby shower today is absolutely genius:


----------



## peach174 (Sep 19, 2015)

It's really cute.
It's amazing how creative they can get with those.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> And Happy Birthday to me.  Yet another birthday but one I feel especially blessed to have because there was a possibility that I wouldn't.  And I now feel strong enough to go out to dinner with family and friends tonight.




Happy Birthday!!!!!!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Sep 19, 2015)

Happy Birthday to you Foxy.  Hope you have a wonderful day.  Mrs. BBD's birthday is coming up before long.  Think I'll take her down to the truck stop and let her eat from the buffet.  I think that's pretty thoughtful.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 19, 2015)

Thank you all dear friend for the birthday wishes.  We did have a really nice day--a good meal with friends and family tonight at a place called Cheddars--surprisingly good food and a lot of it at a surprisingly modest cost--sort of like a big truck stop BBD.     It felt good to be out and about like a normal person again--and we're looking forward to our son and daughter-in-law and granddaughter's arrival tomorrow.  But of course we goofed off today so will have to hit the deck early in the morning to get ready for company.

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre,
Hossfly for wellness for his trip this week,
Gracie's Karma,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.




P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 20, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  We're taking a quick 'breakfast' break amidst some flurry of housekeeping touch ups in advance of arrival of our son, daughter-in-law and granddaughter later this morning.  A gorgeous morning here--feeling more like autumn as each day goes by.  I noticed that it was still dark outside when I got up this morning--days are definitely getting shorter.  Hope everybody is looking forward to a great Sunday.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 20, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  We're taking a quick 'breakfast' break amidst some flurry of housekeeping touch ups in advance of arrival of our son, daughter-in-law and granddaughter later this morning.  A gorgeous morning here--feeling more like autumn as each day goes by.  I noticed that it was still dark outside when I got up this morning--days are definitely getting shorter.  Hope everybody is looking forward to a great Sunday.


It was still dark when I woke up too, so I went back to sleep until almost 10.
Since Mrs Ernie has been gone, housekeeping has suffered even more here at Casa de Ernie. I figure I'll run a load of dishes this evening and have a lady come in and shine the place up. I vow not to go crazy and clean up before she gets here. I want to get my money's worth.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 20, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Thank you all dear friend for the birthday wishes.  We did have a really nice day--a good meal with friends and family tonight at a place called Cheddars--surprisingly good food and a lot of it at a surprisingly modest cost--sort of like a big truck stop BBD.     It felt good to be out and about like a normal person again--and we're looking forward to our son and daughter-in-law and granddaughter's arrival tomorrow.  But of course we goofed off today so will have to hit the deck early in the morning to get ready for company.
> 
> Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.
> 
> ...



Years ago when living in Springfield, MO, we used to go to Cheddar's and they had these awesome onion straws. A few years back I visited a Cheddar's in Clearwater, FL, and they now have the thick onion rings. I prefer the thinner ones.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 20, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  We're taking a quick 'breakfast' break amidst some flurry of housekeeping touch ups in advance of arrival of our son, daughter-in-law and granddaughter later this morning.  A gorgeous morning here--feeling more like autumn as each day goes by.  I noticed that it was still dark outside when I got up this morning--days are definitely getting shorter.  Hope everybody is looking forward to a great Sunday.
> ...



I pretty much take the same view Ernie.  Our house cleaning service charges us the same amount if they are here for 30 minutes or for the full hour and a half that we pay for.  So I figure let's get our money's worth--after I tidy up a bit so they won't think we're complete slobs of course.  But Hombre will go so far to mop the worst of the kitchen splatters and vacuum the worst of the crumbs around the couch before they get here--by the time he is ready for the cleaning crew we almost don't need it any more.


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 20, 2015)

Waited long enough time to eat.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 20, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I definitely need help here. I clean up the infrequent doggie mishap and wash dishes when I run low, but I'm not terribly concerned with much else, though I do enjoy a clean house.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 20, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you all dear friend for the birthday wishes.  We did have a really nice day--a good meal with friends and family tonight at a place called Cheddars--surprisingly good food and a lot of it at a surprisingly modest cost--sort of like a big truck stop BBD.     It felt good to be out and about like a normal person again--and we're looking forward to our son and daughter-in-law and granddaughter's arrival tomorrow.  But of course we goofed off today so will have to hit the deck early in the morning to get ready for company.
> ...


Tried Cheddars once here in El Paso, hadn't heard of it before.  I agree the food was not too bad and it was modestly priced but it was loud, very loud and the interior design amplified the noise level and made it echo, not a pleasant experience unless one is into that kind of thing.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 20, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



It seems most of the chain restaurants are noisy if you go at peak times. I prefer to go to restaurants and the movies during off hours with no crowds. Although somehow when we're first in at a matinee, another couple comes in and sits right behind us.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 20, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


Even in off peak times the volume is still somewhat high (mostly "background" music), seems that's what the "kids" these days want.  As more people arrive the conversation level rises then they pump up the music level till it finally get to a point where one can't hear themselves think.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 20, 2015)

Looks like it's gonna be stormy for the next 3+ days, overcast, lots of rain and high humidity, well, high for this area.  Feeling muggy now and it's only at about 55%, the only blessing is it's going to stay in the upper 70s, low to mid 80s over that period.  
What's amazing is I actually slept for a full 8 hours last night, don't remember waking up even once.  How I managed that I don't know but I like it.......


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 20, 2015)

Some folders just randomly disappeared off of my Vista desktop.  The folders still exist, I can find them through the start menu, but I am having to copy/paste them back onto the desktop.  Hooray for random computer glitches!


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 20, 2015)

That is my only real complaint about Cheddars as well as Cracker Barrel and several other popular places around here.  They are very noisy and I too don't like that.  But it doesn't seem to hurt their business--they sure are packed all the time.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 20, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Some folders just randomly disappeared off of my Vista desktop.  The folders still exist, I can find them through the start menu, but I am having to copy/paste them back onto the desktop.  Hooray for random computer glitches!


Apparently it's a random "bug" that was never corrected by Microsoft in Vista, happens more if your desktop folders link to websites.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 20, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> That is my only real complaint about Cheddars as well as Cracker Barrel and several other popular places around here.  They are very noisy and I too don't like that.  But it doesn't seem to hurt their business--they sure are packed all the time.


Lots of people like that "inner city" noisy atmosphere, makes them feel comfortable and secure.  I haven't found Cracker Barrel to be all that noisy though not like many of the chain restaurants.  We've actually asked the manager to turn the music level down so people could have a conversation without having to yell.....  Many don't realize how loud it is because they're used to it and in some laces like Jimmy Johns someone has turned it up because they can't hear it well in the noisy prep-area and they want to hear the music as they're working.  Asked a Jimmy Johns manager once if he thought it was a normal noise level and his response was no, it's loud but that he'd never really noticed, he turned it down but a few minutes later someone else must have walked by the volume control and turned it back up........  He didn't notice...... 

They should all be sent to Cancun for a day to tour the restraunts on the main strip, competing concert hall level of "background" music.  They might actually see how annoying it is.........


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 20, 2015)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I've never been a big eater, my downfall is my schedule.  Too many things, so little time.  I end up eating in restaurants way to often, expensive but convenient, and I usually have at least two meals.  Restaurant food is really bad, though.  I did discover one of my old haunts has new menu offerings they call "Muscle Menus".  4 or 8 oz piece of beef or chicken and a steamed veggie side.  The 4 oz portions are perfect for me.  I usually stop there for their Greek salad the best blue cheese dressing _evah!_  Guess I have a new favorite place.
I know what you mean about the changes in energy and agility.  I went from a 40 in waist jean to a 32 an am determined to stay in that size.  My job requires lots of climbing.  One of the places I climb into is the electronics by of Boeing jets.  That requires a ladder that gets you to about elbow level.  It's been a struggle, but for the first time in years, I was able to lift myself with just my arms, kind of a press.  It felt, great, I can assure you. 
Good luck with your endeavor.  As you have noticed, losing that weight is well worth the changes.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 20, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Some folders just randomly disappeared off of my Vista desktop.  The folders still exist, I can find them through the start menu, but I am having to copy/paste them back onto the desktop.  Hooray for random computer glitches!
> ...



It turns out that a few folders on my desktop ended up in another random folder that I wasn't even accessing at the time.  Unless the little one managed to move them when I wasn't looking (and she hasn't been home long today, it's very unlikely) it's an annoying but not terrible bug.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 20, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we're still keeping vigil for
> 
> ...


I love these designs!
An update on Sochenda: her brain cancer is once again in remission but she's suffered some pretty significant damage to her brain function due to the aggressive treatment she underwent.  She is recovering but the docs have no idea how much she will recover.  Her husband is doing better, too, but the stress of caring for an ailing loved one, particularly someone with memory loss, can be almost as devastating as the illness.  Thank you for including her on your list, Foxy.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 20, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > That can of soda is probably the most fattening thing that you consume.  You would be surprised at just how fattening soda really is.  Even the diet soda.
> ...


Loads of nasty sugar, though.  Some of my co-workers who drink soda try to get it from the planes coming in from Asia.  They make soda using cane sugar instead of high-fructose corn syrup.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 20, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > That can of soda is probably the most fattening thing that you consume.  You would be surprised at just how fattening soda really is.  Even the diet soda.
> ...


Loads of nasty sugar, though.  Some of my co-workers who drink soda try to get it from the planes coming in from Asia.  They make soda using cane sugar instead of high-fructose corn syrup.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 20, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Well..still here, playing catch up. Dayum! Lots of stuff happens in a week, doesn't it?
> 
> On MY end...I gave one of the roomie's an eviction notice cuz she is batshit crazy and I am tired of it. Got a new roomie moving in 10/15, too! We will be a multi cultural house so it should be interesting. One 24 year old hispanic. One 30 year old black man. One 68 year old Native American man. One soon to be 63 year old caucasian (me).
> Roomie already knows of the new roomie cuz his cousin went to school with him. All references were glowing. We all liked him at first meeting.
> ...


Whoosh!  That is a lot, Gracie!  Good luck with the new roomie. I'll cross fingers and toes for Karma, but pancreatitis usually requires a change in diet and ongoing medication.  Crossing my hooves for you and Karma.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 20, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Well..still here, playing catch up. Dayum! Lots of stuff happens in a week, doesn't it?
> 
> On MY end...I gave one of the roomie's an eviction notice cuz she is batshit crazy and I am tired of it. Got a new roomie moving in 10/15, too! We will be a multi cultural house so it should be interesting. One 24 year old hispanic. One 30 year old black man. One 68 year old Native American man. One soon to be 63 year old caucasian (me).
> Roomie already knows of the new roomie cuz his cousin went to school with him. All references were glowing. We all liked him at first meeting.
> ...


Whoosh!  That is a lot, Gracie!  Good luck with the new roomie. I'll cross fingers and toes for Karma, but pancreatitis usually requires a change in diet and ongoing medication.  Crossing my hooves for you and Karma.


Gracie said:


> Well...I just got out of the shower, blow dried my hair that was below my shoulders and almost to my scar where my breast used to be (took 3 friggin' years to get it that long again) and it was all lopsided. One side shorter than the other in the back. So.....I grabbed the scissors, pulled left side over my shoulder, right side over my shoulder...and.....sigh....cut it. Now it is back to shoulder length again. Sometime next September 2016 it will be where it was about an hour ago.
> 
> But at least it is not 1 inch long any more. (gotta find a silver lining somewhere).


After having almost waist-length hair since I retired from the Army, I finally got it cut down to about 2 inches.  So much easier to care for!  It grows fast enough to need trimming every couple of months.  But I have  no compelling reason to have it long, like you do, Gracie.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 20, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Well..still here, playing catch up. Dayum! Lots of stuff happens in a week, doesn't it?
> ...


Update:
Karma is back to normal; my hair is whacked again cuz it is still in the 90's here and just way too hot, and I am reading but rarely posting due to right hand in a splint (not sure what is going on with it...can't use 2 fingers without horrible pain)....and I see ortho doc next thursday.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 20, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Well, here I am up before the crack of dawn.  I must have went to bed too early last night because I woke up and I'm wide awake.  Hope I don't get tired during work time!
> ...


It's strange, but when I'm not working (2400-1000), I get up at around 0800 (or 0700 for Daylight Savings), regardless of when I actually go to sleep.  Unless it's a school day, then I have to rise earlier.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 20, 2015)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Good news about Karma.  Was it pancreatitis?  Did you happen to break you fingers, or maybe jamb the joints?  I hope the doc helps.
I hacked off my hair because what was once a fat braided ponytail become little more than a rat's tail due to hair loss.  I wouldn't stay back and kept getting in my face at work, too.  I always looked totally ragged with my hair poking out everywhere.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 20, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we're still keeping vigil for
> 
> ...


Oh, yeah!  Now that's my kind of kitchen.  I've been saving for a nice wood cookstove like that to replace the woodstove I have now.  You would not believe what those things cost!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 20, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Hello everybody...  I'm still around.  Happily so too!  Today was an interesting kind of day.  I took the RV down to the dealer to have it winterized.  Before I left the house, Mrs. BBD suddenly said that she would like to go.  I said "Great.  I'll even take you out to lunch when they finish up the winterization of the RV."  So, off to Rockford we went.  We got to the dealership and they carried it into the shop to begin to winterize it.  Mrs. BBD said we should look at some Fifth Wheels to pass the time.  So we began to look at them.  To make a long story short, we no longer own the RV but we do own a very pretty fifth wheel that Mrs. BBD is in love with.  I was going to buy a new truck next month but it looks like I need to move up the purchase of the new truck so I can haul the new fifth wheel home.  I got an excellent deal on the fifth wheel and am having them add a tankless hot water heater so Mrs. BBD will be able to take her 45 minute showers she is so famous for.  I got my tummy rubbed earlier this evening and she even scratched me behind my ears.  It's been an interesting day.


Are planning to become "full-timers", or "snowbirds"?  I had looked at some 5th-wheels when I bought my trailer but am glad to have gotten what I did because I would not have been able to park a 5th-wheel in a warm garage in Winter, like I can my travel trailer.  Well, happy roads, make sure you get enough truck for a monster like that.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 20, 2015)

Happy Belated Birthday, Foxy!  Always sweet to celebrate another year, too bad they go so quickly at our age, non?  How was dinner?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 20, 2015)

OK, caught up now.
I've been up at my place in Willow since last Monday, but Monday doesn't count since I got in late.  So, I'm starting a project Tuesday and the ladder fell.  Spent the next four days nursing a shoulder and my back is still killing me.  I broke my good glasses, too!  Now I'm back on track, several projects behind but I did get the living room wallpaper finished.  I have to go to town tomorrow to teach class and will pick up a few things needed to finish the living room entirely.  Then I'll start looking at the kitchen backsplash.  That means setting up some saws and doing some tape and mud that might be dry and sanded by the end of the week.  I was going to shred and chip some of the slash around here but am unable to unload the chipper, danged.  I'm thinking I'll take that back to town and load a bunch of trash into the pickup and take it to the local transfer station, get rid of some of the fire-fodder lying around that way.  (Wildfires have made me nervous enough to try to clear up a lot of flammable junk.)
The first couple of days up here it rained like someone had turned the faucet on.  Since then, it's been a glorious gold and blue season.  I was planning on hunting in the evenings but my back made it just too daunting.  I'm planning on going out this evening, though.  I was going to go last night but between the stink of BenGay and my daughter catching me on Skype, I timed out and decided to postpone hunting another day.
I have my milking does up here with me.  They are loving it!  As a matter of fact, I have to get out and get the milking chores done as soon as I've finished reading through so many pages. 
Putting the laptop on the charger and charging out to do chores...


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 20, 2015)

gallantwarrior, dinner was great.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 20, 2015)

Heads up if you missed it in the Computer sub-forum and you're a Chrome user:

Google Chrome URL vulneability - No patch yet. | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 20, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Heads up if you missed it in the Computer sub-forum and you're a Chrome user:
> 
> Google Chrome URL vulneability - No patch yet. | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum



I had to stop using Chrome when it didn't play well on Win 10 plus for some unexplicable reason they stopped supporting Java and that meant I couldn't use it to play a lot of games that I enjoy.  But thanks for the heads up.


----------



## 007 (Sep 20, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Holy cow, man, you really went to town, nice going. Yeah the changes I've made are permanent. I think the biggest help was the new rule, "past eight, it's too late," because I used to snack it up at night watching tv, sometimes right before I went to bed, and nothing can be worse for your waist line. So after eight o'clock, no matter what, I don't eat anything. Our hearts are thanking us, pard.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 20, 2015)

​


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 20, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


I've known BBD ever since I started posting. He's a great guy. I am in Willow, Kansas tonight on my way back to Cowtown. My session with the cardiologist wound up with me promising to quit smoking and walk more. I do have an EKG scheduled Wednesday. Had a great time with the buddies who were in my company 50 years ago in Vietnam. We're all getting old, deaf and toothless but in good spirits. You can remove me from the vigil. Many thanks. And a belated Happy birthday to you, young'n.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 20, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Where is Willow Kansas?  Or do you mean Willow Springs?   So happy you had a good time with old friends.  I'm happy to take you off the vigil list but remember, we put you right back on the next time it might be useful.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 20, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Willow is a section of the town of Colby. Actually we're in Colby but the section is called Willow.


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 20, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Ah okay.  I know where Colby is.  I once drove all of the western two thirds of Kansas and Colby was the destination every now and then.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 20, 2015)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


For most normal mortals, that "after eight rule" is a good one.  Unfortunately, with my schedule, I end up eating, "grazing", small snacks and small portions throughout the night/day.  I have started cooking my own chow and packing a lunch to work instead of making a quick stop at some fast food joint on the way in to work.  Or making a late run to McD's (open 24 hrs at the airport) when hungry.  One of our clients usually has some snacks and small airline meals available but they are usually unattractive enough to avert my interest.  I'll cadge a small salad or an apple once-in-a-while, but that's what I limit myself to.
It's pretty funny sometimes...one of my colleagues at the University asked if it would be OK if he asked if I had lost weight.  It's difficult to get to shut up about it, actually.  Most people think if you lose weight it's because you are very sick, like with cancer, or something.  For many of us, it's a sheer act of will to make the changes necessary.  I can grasp my hands behind my back and my blood pressure has dropped to normal ranges, among so many other benefits.  I'm like a born-again slender person (although I could still stand to shed a few pounds of excess body fat). 
Just keep with it and you will be very pleased.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 20, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Small world, Hoss.  I'm in Willow, Alaska.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 20, 2015)

Hunting was less than fruitful, but I made myself comfortable and enjoyed the balmy Fall weather, the golden sun as it slowly abandoned the forest, and watched for the twitch of an ear, or the glint of sunlight off an antler.  Saw a couple of birds and a lot of bugs.  Few mosquitos this year, but the no-see-ums were ferocious.  One bit the side of my nose, another between my eyes.  Now I have two bloody spots to daub until I staunch the blood flow!
Earlier, I took the goats "walkies".  I met a nice couple camped up in the gravel lot adjacent to my place.  While walking, a couple of people drove by.  Everyone takes pictures of the goats.  When anyone asks, I introduce myself as "Heidi".  Lots of laughs with that one, you bet!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Looks like it's gonna be stormy for the next 3+ days, overcast, lots of rain and high humidity, well, high for this area.  Feeling muggy now and it's only at about 55%, the only blessing is it's going to stay in the upper 70s, low to mid 80s over that period.
> What's amazing is I actually slept for a full 8 hours last night, don't remember waking up even once.  How I managed that I don't know but I like it.......



It has been really nice here.  Only in the 60s-low 70s yesterday with a repeat of that today.  I love summer and summer weather, but it is still nice to get a reprieve from the humidity that we've had all summer lonng.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> And Happy Birthday to me.  Yet another birthday but one I feel especially blessed to have because there was a possibility that I wouldn't.  And I now feel strong enough to go out to dinner with family and friends tonight.



Happy Belated B-Day, Foxy!  Hope you had a great time on your special day!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> We like lots of storage in the kitchen and all around the house but we are not modern traditionalists when it comes to kitchens, we love the old colorful retro look.



At my old place, I had painted every room a different color.  It was like a box of crayons!    I liked it though.  I love those colors above.  Very bright and cheery.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > We like lots of storage in the kitchen and all around the house but we are not modern traditionalists when it comes to kitchens, we love the old colorful retro look.
> ...



Gorgeous!  I like those too.  Meh, I'm not so picky I guess.    I would take any of these or any of the kitchens Ringel posted.  All look really nice to me and much better than my tiny little kitchenette with hardly no storage space!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I refrigerate my produce....
> ...



I usually keep carrots and things like that in the fridge.  Tomatoes and fruits I will leave out if I expect they will be consumed in a couple of days.  Otherwise they attract fruit flies, so I do keep them in the fridge if I am planning on having them around for any longer than a couple of days.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



My upstairs bath is black and white, but it is like a Cape Cod theme with shells and things.  I like it.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



My ultimate stove/oven would be one of those big stainless gas stoves.  I have an electric one right now with the old fashioned burners.  Gosh, it must be filthy in there!  I do a LOT of cooking.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



This one is nice too.  Very rustic looking.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 21, 2015)

Harper's little sister Ellie was Baptized Sunday, so it was a busy weekend.  It was held in a retirement community chapel as my son-in-law's grandma doesn't travel well.  Very interesting watching the older folks take part in the service as getting very little people is not a normal occurrence in a retirement home.

Good weather will not last too much longer here, so I am trying to finish up a few landscape projects quickly.  Also the piano finally moved out of our house.  My step son and son-in-law had one end and I had the other.  This will make any move on our part much easier, if we find a different house in 2016.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 21, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




It really is.
We live in Willowlakes a small little community outside of Benson.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 21, 2015)

Morning everybody !
I hope you all had a great weekend.

We will have rain all day today and tomorrow.
This little guy had a great idea to stay dry.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 21, 2015)

peach174 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Well now I'm beginning to feel left out.  Does it count that the pussy willow is my favorite weed?


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 21, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


One aspect of that statement has always been one of my favorites..........


----------



## peach174 (Sep 21, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Yeah,yeah we know, just like Mrs. Slocombe's pussy.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 21, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I planted a willow tree 20 years ago.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 21, 2015)

It looks like Monday may turn into a big TV watching night for me.  There are 5 or 6 shows I'm interested in watching.  Too little time!


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 21, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre,
Gracie's sore hand,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.




P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 22, 2015)

peach174 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Benson, AZ?  Smaller all the time.  I had some in-laws in Benson.  I used to visit often when I was stationed at Huachuca.  They had a pomegranate tree in their yard.  I'd often go back to post with shopping bags full.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 22, 2015)

Good night, everybody.  It was a busy day, started at 0545 and I'm a bit pooped right now.  It's a two-hour commute from here to school and I'll have that to look forward to five days a week if I get the job and move out here permanently next summer.  I would have at least on co-worker who also lives out here and our working hours/months would be the same.  We could ride-share, and he's even talking about getting a small plane for the nicer days/seasons. 
I also found out that the Air Force flies regular direct flights between Elmendorf AB and Kadina, Japan.  As a retired military member, I am eligible for Space A(vailable) "hops".  I'd be flying on C17's, not the most comfortable (although the current state of civilian commercial aircraft, maybe not so bad, either), but the price is right!


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 22, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  We were up at o-dark-thirty to hug our son, daughter-in-law, and granddaughter goodbye and send them on their way home.  Beginning to be light outside and the sun would be coming up except that we have heavy overcast.  Hombre has his gift shop duties this afternoon and I haven't decided whether I want to just crash after several very busy days or do something productive.  Oh well I don't have to decide that right now. . . .

We had a good rain before we got up this morning with a good chance for more today.  We desert dwellers love the rain, though looking at the map, I think Peach's area may get more than they want all at once.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 22, 2015)

Happy Tuesday!  It looks like it might rain here today too!  We could actually use the rain.  We are under a water ban right now.  A lot of hot weather and not much rain this summer.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 22, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  We were up at o-dark-thirty to hug our son, daughter-in-law, and granddaughter goodbye and send them on their way home.  Beginning to be light outside and the sun would be coming up except that we have heavy overcast.  Hombre has his gift shop duties this afternoon and I haven't decided whether I want to just crash after several very busy days or do something productive.  Oh well I don't have to decide that right now. . . .
> 
> We had a good rain before we got up this morning with a good chance for more today.  We desert dwellers love the rain, though looking at the map, I think Peach's area may get more than they want all at once.




You should just take it easy today. You deserve it.
Yes we are and all of us who have arthritis are really feeling it with such high humidity.
It's funny in a way, because so many are getting out of their cars and making groaning sounds as they get out. 
But it is nice to see the desert so nice and green for a change.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 22, 2015)

Happy Tuesday all !


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 22, 2015)

Sherry said:


> I planted a willow tree 20 years ago.



A few years ago I tried to plant sunflowers all over the south coast of England. Every where I went I threw handfuls of seeds into peoples gardens, and into parks and woodlands. I even threw handfuls of seeds out of train windows in between towns. But the results were very disappointing because only a few actually grew. I discovered the reason for this is because slugs and snails love eating the seedlings. Otherwise I would have spread sunflowers far and wide over Sussex.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 22, 2015)

Wait!

England has sunny weather?

I am throwing out my London Fog coat.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 22, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > I planted a willow tree 20 years ago.
> ...



Should we call you Johnny sunflower seed?


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 22, 2015)

I was going with Sprout...


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 22, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Good night, everybody.  It was a busy day, started at 0545 and I'm a bit pooped right now.  It's a two-hour commute from here to school and I'll have that to look forward to five days a week if I get the job and move out here permanently next summer.  I would have at least on co-worker who also lives out here and our working hours/months would be the same.  We could ride-share, and he's even talking about getting a small plane for the nicer days/seasons.
> I also found out that the Air Force flies regular direct flights between Elmendorf AB and Kadina, Japan.  As a retired military member, I am eligible for Space A(vailable) "hops".  I'd be flying on C17's, not the most comfortable (although the current state of civilian commercial aircraft, maybe not so bad, either), but the price is right!


The C-130s were not uncomfortable but they were loud inside, I figure the C-17s are much better at comfort and noise level.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 22, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> I was going with Sprout...


I was going with snail and slug feeder......  I can picture it now, him sitting on a park bench, slugs and snails flocking around and him tossing sunflower seeds out for them........


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 22, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> The C-130s were not uncomfortable but they were loud inside, I figure the C-17s are much better at comfort and noise level.



How quiet are they on the outside Ringel?


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 22, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The C-130s were not uncomfortable but they were loud inside, I figure the C-17s are much better at comfort and noise level.
> ...


Depends on how close one is to the props.........  You stand next to em and tell me.......  
My first flight in a C-130 was 10 hours, I sat next to the right inboard engine without ear protection, when I arrived at my destination I couldn't hear for about an hour after.  Never made that mistake again........  
They're also a bit "bouncy" in flight, got air sick the first time, never got air sick after that.  On one trip we had some senior officers with us, it was fun watching them turn green at the gills......


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 22, 2015)

Officers are amphibians?  I suspected...


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 22, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I was going with Sprout...
> ...



They don't eat the seeds, they eat the young seedlings, before they grow big enough to survive being nibbled.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 22, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Wait!
> 
> England has sunny weather?
> 
> I am throwing out my London Fog coat.



You may need that coat, it has been raining a lot for weeks. I don't mind that because we had a drought a few years ago and the reservoirs were almost empty. There was talk of cutting off the water supply and putting stand pipes in the street. Meaning we would have had to go to a communal tap in the street and fill up buckets.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 22, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


It was a joke.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 22, 2015)

Disaster averted!

Yesterday the little one and her friend from next door went outside our house to play on her playset and trampoline.  I brought my Kindle so I could read while they played, but of course, they ended up wanting me to help with things and then bounce them on the trampoline.  I put the Kindle down on the box that holds the hose outside.  After we bounced for a while, the friend's mom came over and we all took a walk with their dog down the street.  When we were coming back it started raining.  It wasn't until we got back to the house that I realized I had left my Kindle outside and it was being rained on.  

I dried it off and it seems to have suffered no ill-effects.  Whew!  I was sure it would be ruined.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 22, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Disaster averted!
> 
> Yesterday the little one and her friend from next door went outside our house to play on her playset and trampoline.  I brought my Kindle so I could read while they played, but of course, they ended up wanting me to help with things and then bounce them on the trampoline.  I put the Kindle down on the box that holds the hose outside.  After we bounced for a while, the friend's mom came over and we all took a walk with their dog down the street.  When we were coming back it started raining.  It wasn't until we got back to the house that I realized I had left my Kindle outside and it was being rained on.
> 
> I dried it off and it seems to have suffered no ill-effects.  Whew!  I was sure it would be ruined.


Best thing is to make sure it's off, open the battery compartment and remove the battery and let it sit open for a day or two in a dry (low humidity) area just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 22, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I was going with Sprout...
> ...


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 22, 2015)

Holy crap!  Those things have mouths.  Who knew?


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 22, 2015)

Glad  you didn't give the snail a beer Ernie.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 22, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Cool yet yucky at the same time.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 22, 2015)

Never ended up getting any rain here today.  It cleared up and the sun is now out.  Water ban is still on for now I suppose.  It doesn't really matter to me because I'm not a homeowner who has to worry about a dead lawn or anything.  Still, I don't like to see the reservoirs and ponds, etc., so low.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 22, 2015)

No rain?  The lobster crop may fail!


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 22, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> No rain?  The lobster crop may fail!


NOOOOooooooo!!!!!!!!  What will I do with all this gee I have saved up??!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 22, 2015)

All but one item to rebuild my computer arrived over the last 4 days, realized I'd forgotten one thing, a proper heatsink-fan for the 6 core CPU......  Oh well, ordered it last night a 3 or 4 more days.  The last thing I was waiting for (other than the fan) arrived this morning.  
Was going through my boxes of computer parts and found a 400 Watt power supply still sealed in the box that I forgot I'd ordered years ago, think the wife's desktop has a 350 Watt PS, I might switch it out.  That one's running an AMD3 3-core Athlon CPU.  Also wonder if the Phenom ii x 2 in my current desktop wouldn't be better than the Athlon........  Uuummmmm.

Never mind, pretty much the same in some areas but much better in multi-threading with the Athlon.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 22, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> All but one item to rebuild my computer arrived over the last 4 days, realized I'd forgotten one thing, a proper heatsink-fan for the 6 core CPU......  Oh well, ordered it last night a 3 or 4 more days.  The last thing I was waiting for (other than the fan) arrived this morning.
> Was going through my boxes of computer parts and found a 400 Watt power supply still sealed in the box that I forgot I'd ordered years ago, think the wife's desktop has a 350 Watt PS, I might switch it out.  That one's running an AMD3 3-core Athlon CPU.  Also wonder if the Phenom ii x 2 in my current desktop wouldn't be better than the Athlon........  Uuummmmm.
> 
> Never mind, pretty much the same in some areas but much better in multi-threading with the Athlon.



Does your chip get too hot with the fan that comes with it?  Or did you get one sans cpu fan?


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 22, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> No rain?  The lobster crop may fail!



Lobster lives matter!


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 22, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > No rain?  The lobster crop may fail!
> ...



At least the tails as I heard it.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 22, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I actually prefer the claws.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 22, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I prefer cow.  Let the lobsters live!


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 22, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> I prefer cow.  Let the lobsters live!



Eat mor' fesh...


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 22, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I love chicken the most!


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 22, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I love chicken the most!



Do your fruits and vegetables know about this?


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 22, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I love chicken the most!
> ...



Who are you to talk?  You're a cat!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 22, 2015)

Cats love chicken.  Lol.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 22, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > All but one item to rebuild my computer arrived over the last 4 days, realized I'd forgotten one thing, a proper heatsink-fan for the 6 core CPU......  Oh well, ordered it last night a 3 or 4 more days.  The last thing I was waiting for (other than the fan) arrived this morning.
> ...


Got one sans the fan, figured I'd use my existing one but it's not designed for a 6 core.  Ordered an Arctic Freezer 7 for $30 shipped, works 100 times more efficient than the stock fans and is more than enough to handle the heat load without picking up a much more expensive one.  
The case is nice (steel), lots of airflow and a built it large case fan, should keep it pretty cool in there without me running the computer with the case sides off.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 22, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Speaking of cow we're having steak tonight.......


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 22, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I had that a couple of nights ago.  Porterhouse steak and homemade steak sauce.  None of that A1 stuff for me anymore!


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 22, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Y'all are making me hungry. I think I need a piece of dead cow.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 22, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Don't use steak sauce, I sometimes will marinade the steak (like I'm doing now) in a half soy sauce half Worcestershire with crushed garlic and grated onion.  I add some salt, pepper and rubbed sage when I cook it medium/medium rare.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 22, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Medium rare for me.  That sounds delicious!  I use the Worcestershire for my steak sauce.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 22, 2015)

The rarer the better! We just cut off his horns, wipe his ass and run him into the dining room. No steak sauce is needed.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 22, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> The rarer the better! We just cut off his horns, wipe his ass and run him into the dining room. No steak sauce is needed.


My steak should be able to spend 2 days in the ICU and walk out on its own.


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 22, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


OK, bring hearing protection.  I get airsick, so that might require a supply of Ziplocks.  Quite worth the trouble if I get to see my family.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 22, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


WTH!  ??


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 22, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Whachu got against chikins?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 22, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> The rarer the better! We just cut off his horns, wipe his ass and run him into the dining room. No steak sauce is needed.


Amen, and pass the wasabi!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 23, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Nothing. They're delicious!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 23, 2015)

I haven't gone through all the posts, but one thing I noticed right away is no vigil last night??  Hope everything is okay.


----------



## 007 (Sep 23, 2015)

I just went through the people that "follow" me on twitter, of which 9 of the 25 are girls, nice looking ladies too. I wish real life followed twitter...


----------



## 007 (Sep 23, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > The rarer the better! We just cut off his horns, wipe his ass and run him into the dining room. No steak sauce is needed.
> ...


I finally cracked UNDER 200 this morning. I weighed in on my scale at 199.4. Now that's incentive to KEEP IT UP. I'd like to be 185. I might even be able to see my old "six pack" if I got down that far... (if it's still there. A few sit ups might be in order.)


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 23, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I haven't gone through all the posts, but one thing I noticed right away is no vigil last night??  Hope everything is okay.



Yes, all is well Chris but thanks and good morning everybody.  I just fell asleep on the couch watching TV and walking past the office noted the computer had put itself to sleep for the night and was just too sleepy to wake it up.

I was just thinking about steak.  I am not a huge steak eater but when I enjoy a good steak I want it a bit more cooked than the guys seem to want--it bothers me if it moos when I cut into it.  Don't want it well done either but medium is about right.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 23, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I haven't gone through all the posts, but one thing I noticed right away is no vigil last night??  Hope everything is okay.



I hope so too.
I think she just took it easy because of her company that she had. I just hope that she did not over do it.
Ah see she posted while I was typing.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 23, 2015)

We are having steak tonight.
We both like it done medium rare.
It's funny because I took the steaks out yesterday morning to thaw out in the fridge and this morning I read about everyone talking about steak yesterday.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 23, 2015)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Congratulations!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 23, 2015)

peach174 said:


> We are having steak tonight.
> We both like it done medium rare.
> It's funny because I took the steaks out yesterday morning to thaw out in the fridge and this morning I read about everyone talking about steak yesterday.





Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't gone through all the posts, but one thing I noticed right away is no vigil last night??  Hope everything is okay.
> ...



Medium rare for me too.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 23, 2015)

Happy Wednesday


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 23, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't gone through all the posts, but one thing I noticed right away is no vigil last night??  Hope everything is okay.
> ...



This guy likes his steak cooked!  I can eat it somewhat rare, but I like fire applied to my meats.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 23, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



My ex used to like his well done.  Yuck.  I would tell him, you are ruining that steak!


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 23, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


I'm guessing C-17s are a smoother ride, they're jet propelled, C-130s are lumbering slow prop driven cargo planes.
The seating in the C-17s look like they might be more comfortable to sit in but from the pictures I've seen don't really lend themselves to sleeping in.  The C-130s had web seating, individual and bench, you could lay down and go to sleep on one of those.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 23, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


As long as there's another consenting adult involved.......  Still, sounds painful to me.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 23, 2015)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Congratulations.  Those milestones are great incentives.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 23, 2015)

I know you guys know not to do political commentary here in the Coffee Shop, but I think everybody can get a chuckle out of today's offering in "The Onion":

WASHINGTON—Admitting the startling discovery had compelled him to reexamine his long-held beliefs, His Holiness Pope Francis announced Tuesday that he had reversed his critical stance toward capitalism after seeing the immense variety of Oreos available in the United States. “Oh, my goodness, look at all these! Golden Oreos, Cookie Dough Oreos, Mega Stuf Oreos, Birthday Cake Oreos—perhaps the system of free enterprise is not as terrible as I once feared,” said the visibly awed bishop of Rome while visiting a Washington, D.C. supermarket, adding that the sheer diversity of flavors, various colors and quantities of creme filling, and presence or absence of an outer fudge layer had led to a profound philosophical shift in his feelings toward the global economy and opened his eyes to the remarkable capabilities of the free market. “Only a truly exceptional and powerful economic system would be capable of producing so many limited-edition and holiday-themed flavors of a single cookie brand, such as these extraordinary Key Lime Pie Oreos and Candy Corn Oreos. This is not a force of global impoverishment at all, but one of endless enrichment.” At press time, the pontiff had reportedly withdrawn his acceptance of capitalism, calling any system that would unleash a Roadhouse Chili Monster Slim Jim on the public “an unholy abomination.”​


----------



## 007 (Sep 23, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Thank you, Foxy, it isn't that easy. I'm hungry most of the time but it's getting less and less an issue, probably because my stomach is shrinking. But to lose weight, it's almost impossible to do without exercise. Just sitting around not eating really doesn't get it done. It would take forever. Your body just goes into starvation mode and hangs onto every last darn fat cell. Thankfully I have LOTS to do around my place. I had nine LARGE trees cut down and then including those and some old ones, 27 stumps ground off, and I'm still not done cleaning up and leveling all that off. Huge job, but I like the work. It's almost fun, because it looks so much nicer and I know I've increased the value of my property.

And that's what I have to do right now, head outside and get back at it.


----------



## 007 (Sep 23, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> I know you guys know not to do political commentary here in the Coffee Shop, but I think everybody can get a chuckle out of today's offering in "The Onion":
> 
> WASHINGTON—Admitting the startling discovery had compelled him to reexamine his long-held beliefs, His Holiness Pope Francis announced Tuesday that he had reversed his critical stance toward capitalism after seeing the immense variety of Oreos available in the United States. “Oh, my goodness, look at all these! Golden Oreos, Cookie Dough Oreos, Mega Stuf Oreos, Birthday Cake Oreos—perhaps the system of free enterprise is not as terrible as I once feared,” said the visibly awed bishop of Rome while visiting a Washington, D.C. supermarket, adding that the sheer diversity of flavors, various colors and quantities of creme filling, and presence or absence of an outer fudge layer had led to a profound philosophical shift in his feelings toward the global economy and opened his eyes to the remarkable capabilities of the free market. “Only a truly exceptional and powerful economic system would be capable of producing so many limited-edition and holiday-themed flavors of a single cookie brand, such as these extraordinary Key Lime Pie Oreos and Candy Corn Oreos. This is not a force of global impoverishment at all, but one of endless enrichment.” At press time, the pontiff had reportedly withdrawn his acceptance of capitalism, calling any system that would unleash a Roadhouse Chili Monster Slim Jim on the public “an unholy abomination.”​


Dajjal came up with a good one while you were in the hospital, he said... _"quick, while Foxy is in the hospital, LETS ALL TALK ABOUT POLITICS AND RELIGION"_... HA HA HA HA HAAAAA!!! ...


----------



## 007 (Sep 23, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I used to ride ON the cargo pallets in the Hurcs. Sometimes you could find a really comfy spot and sleep like a baby.


----------



## 007 (Sep 23, 2015)

Are any of our coffee shop alumni investors of gold?


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 23, 2015)

007 said:


> Are any of our coffee shop alumni investors of gold?


Nope and I'd shoot Rosland Capital and William Devane if I had the chance.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 23, 2015)

Found a higher end CPU heatsink/fan going through my boxes of parts last night so I went ahead and rebuilt my desktop.  FAST!!!!  Very fast with everything including boot-up.  
I'll use the new heatsink/fan when it arrives, it's better than the one on there now as for the 1TB HD I ordered for the wife I'll return that as I also found a 350GB HD to put in the wife's desktop.  To hers I replaced the RAM with what was in mine and put my 2GB NVidia card in it then loaded Ubuntu on it.  Being a 5 year old DDR2 system with Ubuntu means it's twice as fast as Windows.  I now have two awesome desktops to play around with.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 23, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Found a higher end CPU heatsink/fan going through my boxes of parts last night so I went ahead and rebuilt my desktop.  FAST!!!!  Very fast with everything including boot-up.
> I'll use the new heatsink/fan when it arrives, it's better than the one on there now as for the 1TB HD I ordered for the wife I'll return that as I also found a 350GB HD to put in the wife's desktop.  To hers I replaced the RAM with what was in mine and put my 2GB NVidia card in it then loaded Ubuntu on it.  Being a 5 year old DDR2 system with Ubuntu means it's twice as fast as Windows.  I now have two awesome desktops to play around with.



You can feel free to send the HD to me!  I don't need it, but for some reason I always want more HD space.    After I put my PC together I was considering buying a 5TB HD, it would only cost $150.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 23, 2015)

007 said:


> Are any of our coffee shop alumni investors of gold?



I sold some jewelry at $1200 an ounce, that was a couple of years ago.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 23, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Found a higher end CPU heatsink/fan going through my boxes of parts last night so I went ahead and rebuilt my desktop.  FAST!!!!  Very fast with everything including boot-up.
> ...


I'd keep it but I'm pinching pennies right now, $30 will buy a loaf of bread and a gallon of milk........


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 23, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> I'd keep it but I'm pinching pennies right now, $30 will buy a loaf of bread and a gallon of milk........



You must be in good with the clerk in Nome Alaska.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 23, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd keep it but I'm pinching pennies right now, $30 will buy a loaf of bread and a gallon of milk........
> ...


Or Hawaii......  I'd prefer Hawaii......


----------



## 007 (Sep 23, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Are any of our coffee shop alumni investors of gold?
> ...


*"HI, I'M WILLIAM DEVANE"*... 

I hear ya man, I wanted to KICK MY TV every time I saw that! Thankfully now with Netflix, I don't watch COMMERCIALS anymore, it's heaven.

But gold... I understand investing, but is gold really the best thing to invest in?


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 23, 2015)

Harper 'n Ellie watch late this afternoon.  Our piano now resides in their house, so I will probably get a concert by a three year old.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 23, 2015)

007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


The wife likes the structure and ready availability that comes with cable so we have that even though we have and use Roku.  Me I rarely turn on the TV myself so the only time I see it is when the wife has it on and I'm in the living room on my laptop.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 23, 2015)

007 said:


> Are any of our coffee shop alumni investors of gold?


I was at one time, but these days, people drink alcohol in my gold hoard.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 23, 2015)

007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Not right now. I'd wait a while until spot was $1,300- $1350. I'd ride it to $1,650 and sell at least half.
I bought way back at $800 and again at $1,000, sold about half at $1,800 and dumped the rest on the way down at just under $1,300.
Is it the best investment? Hell no! The best investment is innovation (Gates, Jobs, Ford ...) but there is the potential to make some money.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 23, 2015)

007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Real estate can't be beat. Especially land.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 23, 2015)

I agree. It does typically require a larger starting capital investment.
I've owned this place for 5.5 years and market value has improved about 40%.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 23, 2015)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


More in a keg than a six-pack, yanoh?


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## 007 (Sep 23, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Well that's it, I've been pouring the money into my place. I just spent $2,620 on cutting down old, half dead trees and stump grinding. I've also done away with much neglected hedges and overgrown this and that of all sorts that the prior owners planted... IN EXCESS... ridiculous really. So my place is really looking so much nicer and I have gotten compliments from the neighbors, but equity, and sweat equity. I know I've increased my land value, and to me seems like a pretty good return on my investment. I don't think I could match it with gold.


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 23, 2015)

K


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 23, 2015)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 23, 2015)

A warm coffee shop welcome to Damaged Eagle who is visiting us for the first time this evening.  Welcome welcome and, because it is so late, a nightcap for your first timer's complimentary beverage:


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 23, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre,
Gracie's sore hand,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.




P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## 007 (Sep 24, 2015)

I'm sore today. Yesterday I worked along my driveway getting out the remainder of the little stumps that the grinder missed, and pulling the what seems like millions of roots, so my back is feeling it today. I got about 50' of it done and have about 15' left, but I think I'll find something easier to do today and give my back and muscles a day of rest.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 24, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we're still keeping vigil for
> 
> ...



Interesting photo.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 24, 2015)

007 said:


> I'm sore today. Yesterday I worked along my driveway getting out the remainder of the little stumps that the grinder missed, and pulling the what seems like millions of roots, so my back is feeling it today. I got about 50' of it done and have about 15' left, but I think I'll find something easier to do today and my back and muscles a day of rest.



A hot bath might help you.


----------



## danielpalos (Sep 24, 2015)

i think you need to find a nice girl who is really good at full body massage to come over and practice massage on you, and insist, that once you have your clothes, she can take her clothes off and claim it is your turn to use her, _after your massage_.


----------



## 007 (Sep 24, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sore today. Yesterday I worked along my driveway getting out the remainder of the little stumps that the grinder missed, and pulling the what seems like millions of roots, so my back is feeling it today. I got about 50' of it done and have about 15' left, but I think I'll find something easier to do today and my back and muscles a day of rest.
> ...


Would you believe I don't have a bathtub? Only a large shower, but I do have a shower massage head, and that does feel good.

I'm going to take the Harley out for one last little ride today in the back hills and scout out where there's an auction this weekend, then come back and maybe split some wood. A lot easier than what I was doing yesterday.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 24, 2015)

Sherry said:


>



Oh Sherry and her broiler!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 24, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I'll let you know how nice a ride they are, probably next Summer.  I've expended my PTO being up here the last week, or so.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 24, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 24, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd keep it but I'm pinching pennies right now, $30 will buy a loaf of bread and a gallon of milk........
> ...


Not that far off for Nome, really.
I not only read labels nowadays, I also compare every product on the shelf and use coupons as far as my limited time allows me to.  Be cautious with coupons, though, while they may discount that product, they may not actually be the least expensive product available.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 24, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


My retirement investment includes two hundred acres of Alaska (off-grid), and my stock holdings are the four-legged kind.  At least I don't worry about "eating it" if the market fails.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 24, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I saw something on TV about prices in the far North recently.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 24, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we're still keeping vigil for
> 
> ...


I thought that was Cadillac Ranch at first. We stopped at the Ranch on the way back from Albuquerque. Where is your picture from?


Cadillac Ranch near Amarillo.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 24, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


And the verdict was...?
Anchorage isn't _too_ bad, compared to the rest of Alaska, but it's still pretty pricey.  Of course, we are about to receive our annual influx of villagers and Bush-dwellers to hit Costco and other big box, relatively inexpensive shopping venues.  The APFD will hit banks Oct 1 and is to be about $2079, I believe.  That means the Native hospital will be busier than a one-legged guy in a butt-kicking contest, too.  Natives not only receive "free" medical care, but their airfare is paid for, too.  And if the afflicted individual desires, his/her family is also included in the passenger manifest, free-of-charge.  So, they come to town for their annual medical check up, bring the family, and shop until they drop.  Of course, their "baggage" is shipped back to the village, no cost to them...  Oh, well...


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 24, 2015)

Got a lot of native oil protestors GW?


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 24, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I usually don't mind generic products and they are most often cheaper than name brand stuff even with coupons.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 24, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Got a lot of native oil protestors GW?


Not when the oil comes from native lands, pumped by native-owned companies, and the money goes into native coffers.  Kind of like any other company or group of developers.  They just don't much like the competition and do like having millions of acres that are pretty much regulated like their personal hunting preserve.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 24, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


True.  And I haven't found any significant difference in quality.  Generics just don't advertise like name brands do.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 24, 2015)

OK, calling all dog people, I need some _help_!  My mini-doxie is always following me all over the house.  Hence, every time I turn around or try to move somewhere, she's right underfoot.  If I try to step over her, she dodges away and I usually have to move quickly to avoid stepping on her, or kicking her.  What could cause this behavior and are there any recommendations to make her stop it?  She's driving me nuts and it's only a matter of time until one of us gets hurt.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 24, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



There are a few things I need the name brand.  I have not found a generic or alternate source to Cheez Its, nor Goldfish.  I've tried, but the things I tried fell far short.  I almost never drink soda any more, but when I did, I went with the name brands.  The store brands weren't terrible, but again, a noticeable drop in quality.

I eat generic cereal, canned and frozen veggies, I'll get the cheap frozen meals and frozen meat patties.  I prefer Kroger pastries to actual Pop Tarts.  Store brand gelatin is the same as Jello.  I get whatever tea is cheapest.  Of course, while I am an extremely picky eater, when it comes to those foods I do like, I tend to not be that picky.  There are just so many foods I won't eat.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 24, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



A hot bath is therapeutic to sore muscles.  You can shower before or after your bath if you must.  Did you not give your children baths?  Also, in the old days, that's pretty much all we had  . . . baths.  Sometimes your whole family would share ONE bath.  The youngest one usually having to bath in everyone else's bath water.  Considering, taking a hot bath to sooth your sore muscles isn't so disgusting.  Lol.  I love taking hot baths personally.  Soaking in my own filth is awesome!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 24, 2015)

Personally, I think people make much too big a deal out of a few germs.  That's why so many people have allergies nowadays probably.  They try to limit their exposure to germs or other things and never develop an immunity.  Heck, if I like a food enough, and it falls on the floor, I'll eat it anyway.  Lol!  Maybe I'm just disgusting, I don't know.   

God made dirt, and dirt don't hurt dammit!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 24, 2015)

Hey, you dog owners, your dogs lick their arse and genitals and then come over and lick your face, and you're all like "oh, mmmm, kissy, kissy."  Lol.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 24, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


When you consider how bad for you Cheezits and Goldfish are, you might consider taking a pass.  I was potato chip fan, not any more; no French fries, either.  I haven't consumed soda pop in years.  I do like the flavored carbonated water, like Dasani.  I guess you'd consider me a picky eater nowadays.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 24, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Personally, I think people make much too big a deal out of a few germs.  That's why so many people have allergies nowadays probably.  They try to limit their exposure to germs or other things and never develop an immunity.  Heck, if I like a food enough, and it falls on the floor, I'll eat it anyway.  Lol!  Maybe I'm just disgusting, I don't know.
> 
> God made dirt, and dirt don't hurt dammit!


When I think about how we played when we were kids, probably a good thing that dirt isn't generally toxic or harmful.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 24, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



It's fine as long as you don't eat it too much I think.  Like you, I don't normally consume soda, but I do occasionally like when out to dinner or sometimes just because I feel like having a glass of soda.  Just don't eat and drink that stuff every day or a lot of it, and it's fine I think.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 24, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Hey, you dog owners, your dogs lick their arse and genitals and then come over and lick your face, and you're all like "oh, mmmm, kissy, kissy."  Lol.


I train my dogs not to lick and not to jump up on people.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 24, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I think people make much too big a deal out of a few germs.  That's why so many people have allergies nowadays probably.  They try to limit their exposure to germs or other things and never develop an immunity.  Heck, if I like a food enough, and it falls on the floor, I'll eat it anyway.  Lol!  Maybe I'm just disgusting, I don't know.
> ...



My son ate cat poop once when he was a baby.  He was fine.  Lol.  I was like, "please let that be a piece of chocolate that you found."  But nope, it was poop!  I called Poison Control because I was kind of worried, and they said he would most likely be fine but just watch him.  Gross though.  I wonder what he was thinking . . . this is pretty good poop, or ewww, this poop is disgusting.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 24, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, you dog owners, your dogs lick their arse and genitals and then come over and lick your face, and you're all like "oh, mmmm, kissy, kissy."  Lol.
> ...



I hate the surprise lick.  When you bend down to say hello and pet a dog and he jumps up and gets a lick right in right in your face!  Eww!  I hate when dogs lick my face.  Disgusting IMO.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 24, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> OK, calling all dog people, I need some _help_!  My mini-doxie is always following me all over the house.  Hence, every time I turn around or try to move somewhere, she's right underfoot.  If I try to step over her, she dodges away and I usually have to move quickly to avoid stepping on her, or kicking her.  What could cause this behavior and are there any recommendations to make her stop it?  She's driving me nuts and it's only a matter of time until one of us gets hurt.



My rabbit does that to me, but he only does that when he wants me to feed him.  I stepped on him one time and felt terrible.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 24, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I've heard it's super expensive to live in Alaska.  Anything that you buy that they have to have trucked in costs a small fortune.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 24, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I've definitely noticed some differences between some generic products and the real thing.  Some are very good and use the same ingredients and some are really just cheap imitations.  I bought some cheap boxed mac and cheese, just for when I need something quick to make and eat, and it was NOT good at all.  It tasted terrible.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 24, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > OK, calling all dog people, I need some _help_!  My mini-doxie is always following me all over the house.  Hence, every time I turn around or try to move somewhere, she's right underfoot.  If I try to step over her, she dodges away and I usually have to move quickly to avoid stepping on her, or kicking her.  What could cause this behavior and are there any recommendations to make her stop it?  She's driving me nuts and it's only a matter of time until one of us gets hurt.
> ...


She's plenty well fed, overweight even.  She sneaks canned cat food when it's served to her kitty roomies.  And she's good at sneaking, too!  If I turn my back for even a second.  At her age (almost 15 yrs), some weight gain is expected because she's less active, my vet told me that.  She also sounds like a good candidate for CPAP she's so noisy when she sleeps.  I wonder whether it has something to do with separation anxiety?  After her Bullmastiff buddy died, I had to drop her off at a friend's place when I went to work.  She eventually adjusted to having the cats as buddies (they even wash her face and ears).  I try to take her with me when I can, but she cannot stay in the cold truck for very long.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 24, 2015)

Tuna is one of those things I'm really picky about and will only buy name brand.  I mean, it's fish in a can, so you should be careful.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 24, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



It could be.  It could be a bunch of different things.  It's hard to tell since they can't tell us what's bothering them.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 24, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


And if they don't truck it in, or put it on a barge, they fly it in.  There are loads of online companies that will not ship to Alaska, or they charge you and arm and a leg.  What's really a bitch is, we pump the oil out of the ground here and still pay some of the highest fuel prices nationwide!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 24, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I make my own cheese sauce for macaroni, or I did.  I'm not eating pasta anymore.  I do still make a kickass tuna/mac-n-cheese casserole for guests if they request it.  My meatloaf is by far more often requested, though.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 24, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Tuna is one of those things I'm really picky about and will only buy name brand.  I mean, it's fish in a can, so you should be careful.  Lol.


Yeah, I'm picky about tuna, too.  I prefer solid white albacore but will buy a brand that has not added sugar.  You'd be shocked what things have sugar or high-fructose corn syrup added.  The reason I only buy frozen or fresh shrimp is because canned shrimp has sugar in it.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 24, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Tuna is one of those things I'm really picky about and will only buy name brand.  I mean, it's fish in a can, so you should be careful.  Lol.



Tuna?  Someone said tuna?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 24, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


She stares searchingly at my face but isn't a real cuddly type of dog.  Right now she's tucked up under the stove, snoring away like a chainsaw.  At least I can get some of this work done now without fear of killing one of us.
Have you had many rabbits?  A friend's wife used to raise "show" bunnies.  Talk about spending too much money on a crazy hobby.  I used to tease her about playing with her food.  Her husband named the first bunny "Hasenpfeffer".  I don't think she ever got the joke.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 24, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Actually I kind of rescued this rabbit.  I went outside one evening and I flicked on the outdoor light and there was a rabbit sitting there just looking at me.  At first I was kind of surprised, and I was like what the hell is that thing?  He's a pretty large rabbit.  You can see some pictures of him in my gallery.  Anyway, I couldn't just let him roam around the woods at night so I took him in.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 24, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I might consider it.....no, I wouldn't really consider it.    I love, love, love some tasty crackers!  I usually have to tell myself to stop eating them because I've been shoving them in my face too long.    Luckily I don't have any weight issues!

I can't drink that sparkling water.  Ugh, just can't do it.  I drink tea almost exclusively, mostly green of late.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 24, 2015)

A stray rabbit, that seems like it was meant to be Chris.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 24, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Tea is good, too, but requires an investment of time and energy.  Like pop, all I have to do with a can of water is pop is open and enjoy.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 24, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Tuna is one of those things I'm really picky about and will only buy name brand.  I mean, it's fish in a can, so you should be careful.  Lol.
> ...



Here kitty, kitty, kitty!


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 24, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



That's why I use big mugs.  BIG.  My usual mug is filled by a Keruig if I do the large cup size and then the small cup size.  Sometimes I switch and use a soup bowl instead.  I don't mind my tea cooling down to room temp so I have a drink for a long time.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 24, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> A stray rabbit, that seems like it was meant to be Chris.



You saw him.  He's one of those huge floppy eared things.  I love him though.  I think he is the most adorable thing in the whole world!


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 24, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.
> ...



That photo is of Carhenge at Alliance, Nebraska, patterned after England's famed Stonehenge.  Folks drive miles out of their way to see it.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 24, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Lol!  My ex used to use soup bowls for coffee too.  I had these bowls that did actually look like giant cups, but they were soup bowls and he comes out with one filled with coffee.  I got a good laugh out of that!  He really just thought they were giant coffee mugs.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 24, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



The cares are mysteriously drawn to it?  

Oops, sorry, I'm a little tired.  That should be "cars" not "cares."  Lol.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 24, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> A warm coffee shop welcome to Damaged Eagle who is visiting us for the first time this evening.  Welcome welcome and, because it is so late, a nightcap for your first timer's complimentary beverage:








Thank you! I'll need ashtray also.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 24, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Personally, I think people make much too big a deal out of a few germs.  That's why so many people have allergies nowadays probably.  They try to limit their exposure to germs or other things and never develop an immunity.  Heck, if I like a food enough, and it falls on the floor, I'll eat it anyway.  Lol!  Maybe I'm just disgusting, I don't know.
> 
> God made dirt, and dirt don't hurt dammit!


Unfortunately (allergy wise) it's more than that, much more.  I'm still of that generation who only went to doctors if we were very sick or very "damaged" and we wallowed in dirt......  Heck I don't even shower every day and I HATE baths but I could stand or sit in a shower all day long......  
I had allergies to food coloring when I was a kid but eventually grew out of it.  Don't use antibiotic soap and have rarely taken antibiotics for anything except when it was absolutely necessary.  With the "sterile" approach many take to life I wouldn't worry about allergies, I'd worry about pandemic as people don't build up immunities and bugs become resistant.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 24, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I think people make much too big a deal out of a few germs.  That's why so many people have allergies nowadays probably.  They try to limit their exposure to germs or other things and never develop an immunity.  Heck, if I like a food enough, and it falls on the floor, I'll eat it anyway.  Lol!  Maybe I'm just disgusting, I don't know.
> ...



Well, perhaps with some allergies, but there is new information out that in order to prevent your child from developing a peanut allergy, you are supposed to expose them to peanuts!    Just goes to show that those parents who try to purify their infant's air and everything else might not be doing them any favors when they get older.  

Exposing infants to peanuts causes big reduction in peanut allergy, study shows


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 24, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Tea is good, too, but requires an investment of time and energy.  Like pop, all I have to do with a can of water is pop is open and enjoy.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 24, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


We came down US 385 from Deadwood on Monday and passed by Alliance. If I had known about Carhenge we would have stopped. Oh well, we'll be going back to SD next Sept so I'll stop and take pictures. Ever been to Wall Drugs or 1880 town in that area?


----------



## Sherry (Sep 24, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Thanks to WQ, I rarely do any more cooking.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 24, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



If I have been there I don't recall it.  But almost every little podunk town has some sort of claim to fame if we take the time to look for it.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 24, 2015)

You know what sucks about not requiring a lot of sleep?  When you're tired and it's only like 10 p.m. and you know if you go to bed now you will be up at like 2 or 3 a.m.  *yawn*  If I laid down right now, I would fall right to sleep.  Lol.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 24, 2015)

Sherry said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...




But when Sherry cooks it's good.    And what can I say.....I like cooking.


----------



## 007 (Sep 24, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


My old cat loved tuna. It was a special treat for him. But my black and white girl turns her nose up at it. Thank God she likes her canned food and crunchies.


----------



## 007 (Sep 24, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Been to Wall Drug many a time. That's where we stop on our way to MT to see my older sister, and on the way back. It's our half way spot. Good place to get a steak.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 24, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre,
Gracie's sore hand,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.




P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we're still keeping vigil for
> 
> ...



It took me a minute before I noticed the little dog sitting there.  Lol!  He looks so small.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 25, 2015)

Happy Friday!


----------



## 007 (Sep 25, 2015)

We've had such a FANTASTIC stretch of excellent weather here that I just can't stop myself from getting outside things done, big jobs, long over due, like they say, "make hay while you can." So yesterday I worked again, never did take the Harley out.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 25, 2015)

007 said:


> We've had such a FANTASTIC stretch of excellent weather here that I just can't stop myself from getting outside things done, big jobs, long over due, like they say, "make hay while you can." So yesterday I worked again, never did take the Harley out.



It's been really nice here for the past week too.  Low humidity and temps in the low 70s for the most part.  Nice break from all the humidity we've had this year.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 25, 2015)

The moon was very bright last night.  It made outdoors look very interesting.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 25, 2015)

This is how my rabbit sleeps too!  I could almost die from the cuteness!    My rabbit will have his ears all flopped out on the floor too, especially when it's hot.  Their ears are always really warm.  Soft like velvet too.  I love bunnies!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 25, 2015)

My bunny also does the teeth grinding thing when I pat him.   

BunnyCottage: Decoding Bunny Language: The 5 Resting Positions
*
5. The 'bunny flop'*





The bunny is contented, happy and feels safe in his/her environment. Often, bunnies tend to fall asleep in this position. When bunnies sleep, their noses stop wiggling so often and they grind their teeth softly.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 25, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> The moon was very bright last night.  It made outdoors look very interesting.



The moon will be closest on 28th September. That is also the last day a predicted meteorite will hit the earth.
But I assume that theory is a hoax.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 25, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > The moon was very bright last night.  It made outdoors look very interesting.
> ...



Well let's hope so.  But just in case don't pay any bills today in case we don't have to.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.
> ...



The "Garden of Eden" is the tiny prairie town of Lucas, Kansas, claim to fame.  It is in turn interesting, mysterious, weird, grotesque, awful, fascinating.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 25, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.
> ...



The Cadillac Ranch is on I-40 just outside the Amarillo western city limits.   We drive by there every time we go to visit our son and family in west Texas or head to the Dallas/Fort Worth area.   Very visible from the Interstate it actually is not in its original location but was moved to its present location.  Many myths have grown up around it, the most popular being that an eccentric millionaire could not bear to part with his Cadillacs as he upgraded and so buried each one for posterity.  The truth is much less glamorous as you can read here.  The graffiti and vandalism of the cars were apparently encouraged by the artists.
Cadillac Ranch - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

You once had to trudge through the weeds and mud to get close to the buried vehicles but recently a formal paved walkway has been constructed from the shoulder of I-40 to a fence surrounding the cars.  Whenever we go by there are always cars parked on the shoulder and folks out at the display.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 25, 2015)

Okay, okay, I'm up.  Think I have this making coffee with my eyes closed thing down pat......  The wife has another phone interview  at 10, she's worse off than I am as she's been going to bed around 6 am every morning, she did go to bed at 4 this morning.  She also has a gyno appoint this afternoon, they have her on just estrogen and she want's it balanced out, just estrogen alone is not a good thing.  
As I've mentioned before we have two swamp coolers and the one over the kitchen (that handles the east side of the house) has been problematic since we started renting the place, it's OLD.......  The HVAC people have been out 4 times to fix problems with it since March.  It finally went out again about a week and a half ago so I placed a work order with the management company and called Carmen with the HVAC people the owner prefers.  First thing Carman says is the house needs a new one and she will call the owners and take care of everything.
A couple of days ago I realized I hadn't heard from Carmen so figured I'd give her a few more days but started to assume the owners had decided to wait unto next spring as we are near the end of the season.  Suddenly yesterday Carmen calls me, it's a go and right now they're on the roof installing the new one.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 25, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, okay, I'm up.  Think I have this making coffee with my eyes closed thing down pat......  The wife has another phone interview  at 10, she's worse off than I am as she's been going to bed around 6 am every morning, she did go to bed at 4 this morning.  She also has a gyno appoint this afternoon, they have her on just estrogen and she want's it balanced out, just estrogen alone is not a good thing.
> As I've mentioned before we have two swamp coolers and the one over the kitchen (that handles the east side of the house) has been problematic since we started renting the place, it's OLD.......  The HVAC people have been out 4 times to fix problems with it since March.  It finally went out again about a week and a half ago so I placed a work order with the management company and called Carmen with the HVAC people the owner prefers.  First thing Carman says is the house needs a new one and she will call the owners and take care of everything.
> A couple of days ago I realized I hadn't heard from Carmen so figured I'd give her a few more days but started to assume the owners had decided to wait unto next spring as we are near the end of the season.  Suddenly yesterday Carmen calls me, it's a go and right now they're on the roof installing the new one.



Air conditioning in 90+ degree heat is a wonderful thing.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 25, 2015)

Enjoy your new swamp.  Hope you got some new colored frogs to go with it...


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> My bunny also does the teeth grinding thing when I pat him.
> 
> BunnyCottage: Decoding Bunny Language: The 5 Resting Positions
> *
> ...



The bunnies are special, and I am surprised at how sociable and affectionate they can be.  My daughter and SIL didn't have such luck when they adopted two french lopeared rabbits.  They never did socialize much--they sometimes would bite their humans--and they hated each other so had to be separated in enormous cages that took up half of their living room.  Not for me.  

It is hard to imagine how something so adorable can be so unpleasant:


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 25, 2015)

At least you always know where a rabbit is.  Just follow the pellets...


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, okay, I'm up.  Think I have this making coffee with my eyes closed thing down pat......  The wife has another phone interview  at 10, she's worse off than I am as she's been going to bed around 6 am every morning, she did go to bed at 4 this morning.  She also has a gyno appoint this afternoon, they have her on just estrogen and she want's it balanced out, just estrogen alone is not a good thing.
> ...


For the most part it's been in the 80s for the last couple of weeks, lows in the low to mid 70s at night, in this area it's akin to a cold front.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 25, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> At least you always know where a rabbit is.  *Just follow the pellets...*


It wasn't me, I swear I wasn't hunting rabbits with my pellet gun!!!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 25, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Enjoy your new swamp.  Hope you got some new colored frogs to go with it...


Thinking about getting some Poison Dart Frogs to guard the house.......


----------



## peach174 (Sep 25, 2015)

Good Morning !


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 25, 2015)

Woah ! I just finished the last part of doom 3, the lost mission.  It was not too hard to kill the big boss, I did it on the second attempt, and used up all my BFG ammo. Now the neighbours will have some peace until I can find a new game to play. Its not so much the gunfire, but I get exited and shout swear words when I am killed in the game.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 25, 2015)

Guinea pig dressed for Halloween


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 25, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Woah ! I just finished the last part of doom 3, the lost mission.  It was not too hard to kill the big boss, I did it on the second attempt, and used up all my BFG ammo. Now the neighbours will have some peace until I can find a new game to play. Its not so much the gunfire, but I get exited and shout swear words when I am killed in the game.


I haven't played Doom in over 10 years.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 25, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Woah ! I just finished the last part of doom 3, the lost mission.  It was not too hard to kill the big boss, I did it on the second attempt, and used up all my BFG ammo. Now the neighbours will have some peace until I can find a new game to play. Its not so much the gunfire, but I get exited and shout swear words when I am killed in the game.
> ...



I played Doom 3, I actually still have the game, but it was a long time ago.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 25, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I played it when it was first released and had forgotten most of it. Although some of it was vaguely familiar. But they recently brought out an updated version with extra games called the BFG edition,  that runs on windows 7.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 25, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


There's a similar one for Linux called Sauerbraten (Cube2) that I still play from time to time.  Just installed it on the rebuilt "wife's" desktop that I put Ubuntu on.

They also have a Windows version (it's free).


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 25, 2015)

Just looked at the BGF version (video), they've essentially redone it with modern graphics, etc.  Might have to try it out.......


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > My bunny also does the teeth grinding thing when I pat him.
> ...


I have rarely seen anything so tasty described as "adorable".  At least in our culture it's acceptable to eat rabbit.  Imagine if they had been cats, dogs, or even horses?


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 25, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Just looked at the BGF version (video), they've essentially redone it with modern graphics, etc.  Might have to try it out.......



Its fun, but you may get battle fatigue if you play it for a long time. There are three separate games included in the new package. They also included the original doom and doom 2 which I could not be bothered with.
But the two new games, 'resurrection of evil' and 'the lost mission' are quite good.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 25, 2015)

Called work yesterday and got permission to take the last two days of what would have been my workweek and stay up here until Tuesday, dispensation granted!   There's still much to be done, there's always loads to be done, but I'm on a roll here.  After wasting my first four days out of action due to a clumsy ladder...well, this will make up for lost time.
Like many others, the past week has been glorious gold and blue, highs in the mid-40s during the day.  Now I have to get some things done before it rains again.  With our temps, we should get snow at night.
Fixing breakfast, leftover ground beef steak with onions and brown gravy.  I have a fresh pot of coffee to tide me over until my chow is ready.
I hope y'all have a great day, I'll probably be here off-and-on and look forward to chatting.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 25, 2015)

They eat guinea pigs in South America


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 25, 2015)

peach174 said:


> They eat guinea pigs in South America


Yep!  They also eat llamas.  Friend of mine vouches for llama jerky.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 25, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



But I know ranchers who won't eat the beef they raise or their own chickens because they become so attached.  And of course many cultures DO eat horses, cats, dogs, etc. as well as have them for pets.  I have eaten rabbit and would enjoy it agan, but I certainly couldn't make an entre out of a bunny I had befriended.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > My bunny also does the teeth grinding thing when I pat him.
> ...



I don't know how my bunny is around other bunnies.  I know he doesn't like cats at all (sorry Save - LOL).  He is petrified of the kitties!   

He is very affectionate to me.  He lets me pick him up and hold him and feed him by hand and pat him.  He sits on the couch next to me sometimes when he's out and about.  He bit me one time but it was only because he got overly excited about eating and it was an accident.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 25, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> At least you always know where a rabbit is.  Just follow the pellets...



Well it's better than cat poop or puke.    You can just sweep them up or suck them up with the vacuum.  They remind me of Cocoa Puffs.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 25, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I actually installed Sauerbraten recently when I decided to randomly get some games from the Mint software manager.  I haven't actually played it yet.  I still have 9 Tomb Raider games, 5 Elder Scrolls games (although I may not play the first 2 of those) and Fallout 3 to play.  Oh, yeah, and the two Torchlight games, and a baseball game for the ps3.  

I haven't been playing my games recently, I should get back to that.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I don't think I could eat a rabbit and feel good about myself later.    I've never eaten one before and after having one for a pet, I don't want to.  

This isn't my first rabbit though.  I rescued a wild rabbit once when it was a baby and had that rabbit for a few years.  I ended up gradually letting her go outside until she got accustomed to it, and then one day she jumped off the porch and ran off.  Now, she was not a friendly rabbit.  She basically tolerated being touched but didn't actually enjoy it like my domesticated rabbit.  Funny that after I let her go, she would come back to eat sometimes.  She would come up to the slider and scratch on it to come in.  She would eat and then leave.  No thanks or anything.  Lol.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


That's a problem for my partner, too.  You cannot name anything you plan to eat yourself.  Chickens and rabbits are pretty easy, and if you raise livestock for consumption for living, you usually don't have names for them.  A small dairy operation is a bit tough, because all my milking does have names and they know their names.  The kids are less difficult since I don't name most of them.  It isn't all that simple, though, when I catch them and hand them over to their new owners, who turn around and butcher them.  But it is a fact of life.  Those little ones help buy food for the others and pay the rent.  They do serve their purpose.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 25, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I couldn't do that.  I would be naming everyone and getting attached.  I can't resist cute animals.  I can't!  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 25, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Ugh.  I would cry my eyes out.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 25, 2015)

I'll try any kind of land animal meat.  Dog, cat, rabbit, whatever.  As long as it isn't my pet (and really, if someone cooked our dogs, that wouldn't be terrible for me, just the little one ) I'd give it a go.  Considering how picky I am, I probably wouldn't like many kinds of animal, but I don't really care if it's cute or not.  I might like my pets, but once it's skinned, cut, and put over fire for a while, it's just dinner.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Didn't say I don't shed a tear or two, especially for the ones that were particularly engaging and personable.  And they do have such personalities!  But if you chose to raise livestock, it is a reality you deal with.  Makes me sad to think of it, even now.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 25, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> I'll try any kind of land animal meat.  Dog, cat, rabbit, whatever.  As long as it isn't my pet (and really, if someone cooked our dogs, that wouldn't be terrible for me, just the little one ) I'd give it a go.  Considering how picky I am, I probably wouldn't like many kinds of animal, but I don't really care if it's cute or not.  I might like my pets, but once it's skinned, cut, and put over fire for a while, it's just dinner.



You are eating Fluffy!!!


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I'll try any kind of land animal meat.  Dog, cat, rabbit, whatever.  As long as it isn't my pet (and really, if someone cooked our dogs, that wouldn't be terrible for me, just the little one ) I'd give it a go.  Considering how picky I am, I probably wouldn't like many kinds of animal, but I don't really care if it's cute or not.  I might like my pets, but once it's skinned, cut, and put over fire for a while, it's just dinner.
> ...



I figure we already eat pigs, which are supposedly as intelligent or even more so than dogs, why not the dogs?


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 25, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I know.  Pigs are delicious.    I don't like to think of the animals I eat when they were alive.  I am not a person who was raised on a farm or anything and have always just bought my meat at the grocery store already chopped up so that it doesn't really look like an animal anymore, you know?  

My grandmother used to tell me about how she would have to chase the chickens and wring their necks when she was little.  I suppose when you are used to doing those kinds of things, it's not such a big deal.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 25, 2015)

When I was in second grade, and already new the truth about Santa, Tooth Fairy, etc., my Mom made rabbit for Easter dinner. I tried a bite, but didn't like it. She told me to go to school and tell the kids that my mom cooked the Easter Bunny for dinner...I come from a family with a warped sense of humor.

You guys enjoy your bacon this weekend.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 25, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



It's just a cultural thing with Americans and many European countries.  It's a sentimental or family bonding thing with those of us who love our furry or hairy friends of all types.  Many African people do not eat chicken while other cultures do not eat pork or other things.  We Americans eat many birds that fly but only certain birds are considered 'game birds' while others, just as tasty--for instance peacock--are culturally unacceptable as food.  Americans also mostly reject insects, grubs, and such that other cultures regard as tasty delicacies.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



The problem with bugs and grubs is that you usually have to look at them when you eat them.  With most animals you can just see meat.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 25, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I would have to be literally starving to death to eat bugs without barfing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 26, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



But only because you were born and raised an all American girl.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 26, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre,
Gracie's sore hand,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.




P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 26, 2015)

Well..I finally did it. Upgraded to Windows 10. Took about an hour. I don't know what the big deal is, either. Everything it gave me I already had in Google Chrome. Everything. So if you have Chrome...you already have everything W10 has. In my opinion anyway. Then again, I don't do half the stuff on my pc that others do. It's my entertainment only.

Too much gadgetry, so I ignore it, log on to Chrome, and I'm a happy camper. It was a smooth change, too. No problems. Found everything pretty fast although there was a lot of mumblings of "what's this?" and clicking it only to say, "oh. Ok. Meh".


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 26, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Well..I finally did it. Upgraded to Windows 10. Took about an hour. I don't know what the big deal is, either. Everything it gave me I already had in Google Chrome. Everything. So if you have Chrome...you already have everything W10 has. In my opinion anyway. Then again, I don't do half the stuff on my pc that others do. It's my entertainment only.
> 
> Too much gadgetry, so I ignore it, log on to Chrome, and I'm a happy camper. It was a smooth change, too. No problems. Found everything pretty fast although there was a lot of mumblings of "what's this?" and clicking it only to say, "oh. Ok. Meh".



Well, Win10 is your operating system, Chrome is your web browser.  There's a bit of a difference.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 26, 2015)

Sherry said:


> When I was in second grade, and already new the truth about Santa, Tooth Fairy, etc., my Mom made rabbit for Easter dinner. I tried a bite, but didn't like it. She told me to go to school and tell the kids that my mom cooked the Easter Bunny for dinner*...I come from a family with a warped sense of humor.*
> 
> You guys enjoy your bacon this weekend.


Maybe we are related.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 26, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I don't know how my bunny is around other bunnies.  I know he doesn't like cats at all (sorry Save - LOL).  He is petrified of the kitties!
> 
> He is very affectionate to me.  He lets me pick him up and hold him and feed him by hand and pat him.  He sits on the couch next to me sometimes when he's out and about.  He bit me one time but it was only because he got overly excited about eating and it was an accident.



Most bunnies like cats that know a foreign language.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 26, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Well..I finally did it. Upgraded to Windows 10. Took about an hour. I don't know what the big deal is, either. Everything it gave me I already had in Google Chrome. Everything. So if you have Chrome...you already have everything W10 has. In my opinion anyway. Then again, I don't do half the stuff on my pc that others do. It's my entertainment only.
> ...


Windows 10 does have a "Google Chrome" look (feel?) to it which I think is what she's talking about.
Gracie, here's the problem some are having with Win 10 (backdated to a smaller extent to 8, 8.1 and 7);
Keyloggers/telemetry and lack of control over updates/upgrades.  Basically Microsoft is "spying" on you, ostensibly to "enhance your user experience" but that's only part of it, yes there are aspects of their snooping you can opt out of but unless you add a third party app to block the rest........  As for updates and upgrades, you can only delay them, not prevent the ones you don't want. 
If you've downloaded anything illegally (movies/music) Win 10 can detect it and shut it off.  
To a certain degree, if you don't block much of what Microsoft is doing it's no longer your personal computer, it's a dedicated Microsoft "workstation".


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 26, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I'll try any kind of land animal meat.  Dog, cat, rabbit, whatever.  As long as it isn't my pet (and really, if someone cooked our dogs, that wouldn't be terrible for me, just the little one ) I'd give it a go.  Considering how picky I am, I probably wouldn't like many kinds of animal, but I don't really care if it's cute or not.  I might like my pets, but once it's skinned, cut, and put over fire for a while, it's just dinner.
> ...



I can't help but think of this scene when Vinny shoots "Bambi" :


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 26, 2015)

Some info on last night's vigil photo.  It is the Visitor's Center for the world's largest/deepest hand dug well that served as Greenburg KS water supply for many years.  The structure was destroyed in an F-5 tornado that leveled or severely damaged most of the town of Greensburg in 2007.  The building also housed a half ton meteorite found in the area. The tornado picked up and moved the meteorite some distance.  When it was finally located, it was at least temporarily housed in a museum in Hays KS.  Eleven people died in the tornado and hundreds were injured.  Much of the town has never been rebuilt.

The visitor center has been replaced, however and now looks like this:


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 26, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I thought I had run out of games to play, but I checked my collection and found several that I have not even played. I have 'Deus ex' Which I purchased and didn't play, because I got side tracked by another game. It runs on windows 7 so I am going to give it a try.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 26, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



When I buy games I tend to do it in bunches.  Sometimes you lose track.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 26, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Anymore I only buy games that I've checked out first (watch the game play on You Tube), even then some of the games were not worth playing once I actually installed them.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 26, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I get cheap games so if they suck, it's not that big a deal.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 26, 2015)

Meh...they can spy all they want. I don't use Cordana, nor get movies or music either. All that I enjoy listening to is on my youtube. There isn't much to spy on except an old lady that wanders the net. I WAS hoping for better screen savers (I miss starfield) and backgrounds, but its the same as W7. So I use my own backgrounds I find at pinterest. 

In essence....I don't find much to brag about it. Same o same o but a fancier name of  Win10.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 26, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Windows 10 does have a "Google Chrome" look (feel?) to it which I think is what she's talking about.


Yes.  Exactly. Which made it easy to find stuff. I ignore all the bells and whistles and go straight to Chrome when I log on. Everything I need is right there. All that was on my desktop is in the task bar. Nothing has changed except the name of W7 to W10. Big whoop.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 26, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Actually, my cousin is a deer hunter.  Lol.  I eat venison at least once a year.  Again, I don't see it when it's in one piece though.  When my cousin gives me any deer meat, it's always already butchered and just looks like any other cut of meat.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 26, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Exactly.  When we don't have to kill or butcher it ourselves, we just mentally translate it into ordinary food and enjoy it.  I think true hunters are able to do that with the food still on the hoof.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 26, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Meh...they can spy all they want. I don't use Cordana, nor get movies or music either. All that I enjoy listening to is on my youtube. There isn't much to spy on except an old lady that wanders the net. I WAS hoping for better screen savers (I miss starfield) and backgrounds, but its the same as W7. So I use my own backgrounds I find at pinterest.
> 
> In essence....I don't find much to brag about it. Same o same o but a fancier name of  Win10.


Mostly the "spying" is to determine which sites you visit, what you use your computer for, what you look so at to "tailor" advertising towards you.  It's one way they make money.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 26, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Meh...they can spy all they want. I don't use Cordana, nor get movies or music either. All that I enjoy listening to is on my youtube. There isn't much to spy on except an old lady that wanders the net. I WAS hoping for better screen savers (I miss starfield) and backgrounds, but its the same as W7. So I use my own backgrounds I find at pinterest.
> ...



Recently when I was applying for jobs, I would apply online to an ad, and those sneaky bastards were really a temp service a lot of the time, and they do NOT have that job for you.  That is how they get you.  Once you apply, they bombard your e-mail account with jobs that you "could" apply for through them.  OMG.  It is so aggravating.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 26, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


She's been doing online job hunting off and on for years, only had that problem once till they found out what her salary requirements were........


----------



## Gracie (Sep 26, 2015)

My ad block is working just fine. And if they want to see me add pics to PInterest that I stole from Twitter, nose about my discussions here at usmb and other boards, then they can go ahead and look and plop those ads anywhere they want. I won't see 'em


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 26, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre,
Gracie's sore hand,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.




P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Sep 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I'll try any kind of land animal meat.  Dog, cat, rabbit, whatever.  As long as it isn't my pet (and really, if someone cooked our dogs, that wouldn't be terrible for me, just the little one ) I'd give it a go.  Considering how picky I am, I probably wouldn't like many kinds of animal, but I don't really care if it's cute or not.  I might like my pets, but once it's skinned, cut, and put over fire for a while, it's just dinner.
> ...


I consider all my pets famine insurance. My wife hates it when I start calling them "policy number one, policy number two...."


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 27, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I usually only buy the big name games that I know will be good. But I do not always finish  them. For example I gave up on' rage' because it has car racing in it, and I am a lousy driver.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 27, 2015)

Busy night at Doc's last night. We had a very popular area group called Whyte Caps in for Max's birthday bash.
These kids are all in their early 20's but play music written before they were born; in many cases, before their parents were born.
They did a fine job with Beatles, Cream and Hendrix stuff nearly 50 years old.
We somehow got on a list of local spots as THE place to be last night and saw a lot of new places.
As usual, customers were raving about the lady's room, the murals and how clean we keep the place.
It certainly wasn't up to our usual standards by closing time with several spilled drinks, popped balloons and crepe paper scraps, but we did keep up the best we could. 
I worked security/bar back along with my regular bouncer. No drama, but I bet I washed a thousand glasses and restocked 20 cases of beer.
The parking lot was full plus cars were on the lawn, at the body shop 100 yards away, the insurance agency across the street from there and the small lot next door.
I got home about 2:30 and to bed about 4.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 27, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I finished Battlefield 3, not as good as I expected.  Two parts of the game play I didn't like, one of em I hate.  If I wanted to fly a warbird I would have picked up a warbird game but the worse was the multiple melee attacks, I hate melee attacks which is why I won't play boxing/ D & D type games.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 27, 2015)

Everybody take note.  There is a full 'blood moon' or harvest moon tonight that will go into full eclipse.  The eclipse will have already started when the moon tops the Sandias to our east but we should have clear skies tonight so we can really see and enjoy it.  Time varies slightly with the part of the country you are in:


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 27, 2015)

Didn't get up till around 10:30 this morning, some time during the night I took my CPAP mask off which the wife who had gone to bed before me didn't remember me doing.  She says when I sleep with the mask off I sound like Darth Vader..... 
I did put it back on sometime around 8 this morning but never expected to sleep this long.  Guess I needed the extra sleep but I still feel kinda tired.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 27, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Busy night at Doc's last night. We had a very popular area group called Whyte Caps in for Max's birthday bash.
> These kids are all in their early 20's but play music written before they were born; in many cases, before their parents were born.
> They did a fine job with Beatles, Cream and Hendrix stuff nearly 50 years old.
> We somehow got on a list of local spots as THE place to be last night and saw a lot of new places.
> ...


Maybe you'll start making money......


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 27, 2015)

Crap!  After being granted a couple of extra days off, it started raining!  No eclipse and working outside sucks.  At least the temps will be in the high 40's and low 50's.  Guess I'll just have to gear up appropriately.  At least the goats won't be going walkabout in this weather.
Congrats to Ernie for Doc H's becoming a "place to be"!  More earnings mean more work, no doubt.
Partner showed up yesterday and shortly after that, my LGD went nuts.  I checked to see what set off my bark-alarm.  Seems my partner blew a wad on a snow machine which I will probably not use and he probably won't, either.  Nice to know we have one, though...


----------



## Big Black Dog (Sep 27, 2015)

I've been thinking about buying an new truck for some time now and after I traded the RV for a 5th wheel, I needed to.  I have been looking around for a week or so and on Friday I purchased the new truck to tow the 5th wheeler with.  It's a Ford.  I got a ruby red, Ford F250 Lariat with the 6.7 diesel motor in it.  Really nice ride.  If the truck was an inch taller it wouldn't fit in my garage!  Naturally, it's a 4 wheel drive truck because I'd never buy a truck that wasn't 4 wheel drive.  Another plus, is that Mrs. BBD loves it!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 27, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> I've been thinking about buying an new truck for some time now and after I traded the RV for a 5th wheel, I needed to.  I have been looking around for a week or so and on Friday I purchased the new truck to tow the 5th wheeler with.  It's a Ford.  I got a ruby red, Ford F250 Lariat with the 6.7 diesel motor in it.  Really nice ride.  If the truck was an inch taller it wouldn't fit in my garage!  Naturally, it's a 4 wheel drive truck because I'd never buy a truck that wasn't 4 wheel drive.  Another plus, is that Mrs. BBD loves it!


Wow!  Sorry to hear that, dude...a Ford!


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 27, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > I've been thinking about buying an new truck for some time now and after I traded the RV for a 5th wheel, I needed to.  I have been looking around for a week or so and on Friday I purchased the new truck to tow the 5th wheeler with.  It's a Ford.  I got a ruby red, Ford F250 Lariat with the 6.7 diesel motor in it.  Really nice ride.  If the truck was an inch taller it wouldn't fit in my garage!  Naturally, it's a 4 wheel drive truck because I'd never buy a truck that wasn't 4 wheel drive.  Another plus, is that Mrs. BBD loves it!
> ...


You must be a shitty Chevy fan.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 27, 2015)

The wife's been repacking stuff that we pulled out months ago expecting to have to relocate soon.  We have been culling but no where near as much as I'd like her to cull.......  I am making some progress though.....


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 27, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


Nope, not at all.  And I'm not a fan of the Gay Man's Chevy, either!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 27, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


Nope, not at all.  And I'm not a fan of the Gay Man's Chevy, either!


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 27, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Everybody take note.  There is a full 'blood moon' or harvest moon tonight that will go into full eclipse.  The eclipse will have already started when the moon tops the Sandias to our east but we should have clear skies tonight so we can really see and enjoy it.  Time varies slightly with the part of the country you are in:



Clouds 7:45 to midnight.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 27, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Busy night at Doc's last night. We had a very popular area group called Whyte Caps in for Max's birthday bash.
> ...


That would be nice....


----------



## Sherry (Sep 27, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Everybody take note.  There is a full 'blood moon' or harvest moon tonight that will go into full eclipse.  The eclipse will have already started when the moon tops the Sandias to our east but we should have clear skies tonight so we can really see and enjoy it.  Time varies slightly with the part of the country you are in:
> ...



Yeah, it's been drizzling here all evening. We'll try again in 2033.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 27, 2015)

We're looking at flash flood warnings and possibility of 12" of rain between now and Tuesday.
I doubt I'll be seeing the moon tonight.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Sep 27, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



My last three trucks were Chevys and after reading all the specs it appeared to me that the Ford was the way to go.  I loved the Avalanche I traded in on the new Ford but it was time for it to go.  Chevy makes a good truck but like I said, the Ford best suited my needs.  I don't know what you mean when you say "gay man's Chevy".  I can assure you that I am not gay so I hope that reference isn't a barb tossed at me.
If it is, it's a waisted shot.


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 27, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Gay Man's Chevy = GMC. I believe GW is a Dodge man.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 27, 2015)

blackhawk said:


>


The music I listened to in high school is still being played in bars all over the country.
We had a band called Whyte Caps at my bar last night. They opened the first set with The Beatles "Come Together" 
"Come Together" was released in 1969. The oldest band member is 23 meaning the song may actually be older than their parents.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 27, 2015)

We've had overcast and rain for the past few days and it's supposed to keep up all week.  Can't see the moon or stars tonight.  I wanted to show the little one before she went to bed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 27, 2015)

We had perfect eclipse viewing weather tonight.  My main computer is doing an interminable update and the vigil list has not changed since last night, so I'll sign off with this great shot of our sunset tonight:


----------



## Big Black Dog (Sep 28, 2015)

Guess I need to get out more...  Never heard a GMC pick-up referred to as a "gay man's Chevy".


----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 28, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Guess I need to get out more...  Never heard a GMC pick-up referred to as a "gay man's Chevy".




BBD......apparently it's true.....not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Everybody take note.  There is a full 'blood moon' or harvest moon tonight that will go into full eclipse.  The eclipse will have already started when the moon tops the Sandias to our east but we should have clear skies tonight so we can really see and enjoy it.  Time varies slightly with the part of the country you are in:



I couldn't see anything.  Too many trees in the way.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 28, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Seems my partner blew a wad on a snow machine which I will probably not use and he probably won't, either.  Nice to know we have one, though...



Whaaat???    Maybe that phrase means something else in your neck of the woods.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 28, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Naw.  I think it was just a phrase some anti-Chevy type coined and it caught on.  Chevy trucks however don't make the top 10 in customer satisfaction while Ford trucks do.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 28, 2015)

We got woke up to very loud and boistrious cows mooing at dawn this morning.
We have 3 cattle ranches that are around our little community. One to the North, one to the South and one West of us.
The cattle from the Northern ranch is what woke us up.
Cows hate being woke up to be moved to another location and you could hear them for about half an hour. 
At least this doesn't happen very often. 

I hope everybody had a great weekend.
Monday's grin





Did you all get to see the Blood Moon last night?
We did and it was very beautiful.
Most of the time we have too many clouds for events like this, but last night was great for being able to view it.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 28, 2015)

It's pouring rain here today.  This song seemed appropriate.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 28, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Never heard that one and didn't pick up on the initials either.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 28, 2015)

Super clear skies and I was gonna wait to see the blood moon but apparently I needed sleep more......  Oh well.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 28, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


'Bama is all about pick-ups. Fords outnumber Chevies and Dodges 2:1 Jimmies and foreign trucks, maybe 5%


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 28, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


I've always been a Ford man (trucks, not cars), more reliable and they ride like cars not trucks, it's the suspension Ford uses.  The only reason I currently own a Dodge is I inherited it when my dad passed.  It rides like a truck.......


----------



## peach174 (Sep 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Seems my partner blew a wad on a snow machine which I will probably not use and he probably won't, either.  Nice to know we have one, though...
> ...



Out here in the West it means;
to spend or gamble away all of one's money.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 28, 2015)

peach174 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



It means something else around here!  Something kind of dirty!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 28, 2015)

I've had a slow day at work today.  I don't want to collect PTO, so I'm just waiting around for some work to come in.  I'll probably have to put in some time at nighttime this week to make up for it!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 28, 2015)

Saving my PTO for the holidays this year.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I've heard one about Ford too.  Found On Road Dead.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



It's both meanings. Sex slang porn and money slang.
The money one came from the idea of having a wad of cash and, well, blowing it, spending it all at once and frivolously.
It is the older version 1940's through the 1960's than the porn movies one.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


>



What a cutie!  I wonder what kind of dog that is?


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Just off the top of my head, I would say good old-fashioned all-American mutt.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Whatever he is, he's a cutey!


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Naw.  I think it was just a phrase some anti-Chevy type coined and it caught on.  Chevy trucks however don't make the top 10 in customer satisfaction while Ford trucks do.



Link?


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 28, 2015)

Did one of my shifts at the fair this morning.  Found a pretzel dog for lunch.  I normally get a pretzel ($5) and a corn dog ($6).  Pretzel dogs are $5.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 28, 2015)

Got back from Staples awhile ago. I turned my pc off last night and this morning..it would not let me back in. Said on the screen my name, my email address and asked for a password. I typed it in. It said it was the wrong password. I tried again. Same. Again. Same. Then it said "You cannot use this device. Log in to blah blah blah to reset your password". Um. How can I log in if I can't log on? Duh. I got pissed. Called some place that said Microsoft Tech Support and got some guy in India I couldn't understand and he said sometimes the change over loses passwords and for only 100 bucks, he could help me. I hung up. Called Staples. They said yeah...people have been complaining about the password thingy not working once the change is done, to bring it in and they will see what they can do. I took it in, they did something on another pc to get me logged in with the other pc, changed my password (they turned their backs while I did it), then went to my pc sitting on their tech desk, said "try it now" and baddabingbaddaboom. I was on. I asked "how much do I owe you?" they said "not one dime".

Then they showed me how to revert if I wanted to. Prob is...the pop up window said some programs may need to be reinstalled and that's a pita for me, so I guess I will keep W10 even though I don't really need the bells the whistles. But at least I am on!


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


It's only dirty if you don't wash off afterwards........


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 28, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Got back from Staples awhile ago. I turned my pc off last night and this morning..it would not let me back in. Said on the screen my name, my email address and asked for a password. I typed it in. It said it was the wrong password. I tried again. Same. Again. Same. Then it said "You cannot use this device. Log in to blah blah blah to reset your password". Um. How can I log in if I can't log on? Duh. I got pissed. Called some place that said Microsoft Tech Support and got some guy in India I couldn't understand and he said sometimes the change over loses passwords and for only 100 bucks, he could help me. I hung up. Called Staples. They said yeah...people have been complaining about the password thingy not working once the change is done, to bring it in and they will see what they can do. I took it in, they did something on another pc to get me logged in with the other pc, changed my password (they turned their backs while I did it), then went to my pc sitting on their tech desk, said "try it now" and baddabingbaddaboom. I was on. I asked "how much do I owe you?" they said "not one dime".
> 
> Then they showed me how to revert if I wanted to. Prob is...the pop up window said some programs may need to be reinstalled and that's a pita for me, so I guess I will keep W10 even though I don't really need the bells the whistles. But at least I am on!


Set up a Local Account.  I don't use my Microsoft account to log on but then again I don't use anything M$ has to offer other than the operating system. I haven't had any problems with my M$ password getting changed or deleted.

How to change from Microsoft account to local login account in Windows 10 - SimpleHow


----------



## Gracie (Sep 28, 2015)

I ain't messing with anything on this thing. Driving to Staples takes me some time since they are in the next town over.  I'm just happy I can get online now.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 28, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I ain't messing with anything on this thing. Driving to Staples takes me some time since they are in the next town over.  I'm just happy I can get online now.


I've been playing with the wife's old desktop (my "new" Linux machine) which I upgraded with parts from my old one.  Loaded Ubuntu on it and while the computer is no where near as fast hardware wise with Ubuntu on it it's almost as fast as my "new" desktop.  
I'm loving it!!


----------



## Sherry (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 28, 2015)

wehntthn dpgp thwjejes sio ;e;gpls.jvoijgj wujfjgf sk [p;dljw/

 I have no clue what you just said Ringel. It looks like that ^.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 28, 2015)

Gracie said:


> wehntthn dpgp thwjejes sio ;e;gpls.jvoijgj wujfjgf sk [p;dljw/
> 
> I have no clue what you just said Ringel. It looks like that ^.



Linux is not for very casual PC users.    Depending on what you do, though, it isn't necessarily hard to use.  It depends on what you'll do with it and put on it.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 28, 2015)

I am no tech guru, thats for sure. I just use the pc to hunt research, play a few games like Cut The Rope or Spider solitare, take pics for ebay or craigslist sales, chat with folks on message boards, play in pinterest and twitter. Thats it.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 28, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


GMC!  One of my buddies used to favor GMC trucks and we always teased him about what that GMC stood for.  So, no barb tossed at you at all, BBD.  I used to like my Chevy trucks, too, until I got my first Dodge.  I'm on my fourth Dodge now and am still not disappointed.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 28, 2015)

blackhawk said:


>


Worse yet, softly in an elevator.
Signs you're getting old:
(See above), Geritol is your favorite beverage, Metamucil your favorite snack food, and a two-flusher in the morning is better than sex.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Seems my partner blew a wad on a snow machine which I will probably not use and he probably won't, either.  Nice to know we have one, though...
> ...


OK, he spent a bunch of money on something that will be rarely used.  I'm aware of the other connotation, but the context supports my alternate usage of the phrase.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Up in these parts it's not so much Ford trucks that get a bad rap, it's the Cal Worthington dealership.  Poor customer service, worse if you manage to buy a lemon from them.  I'd say that there at least as many Dodge trucks on the roads up here as Ford and Chevy together, though.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


Or, Fix or Repair Daily.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 28, 2015)

Drat ! I missed the super moon last night because it was at 3am and I could not be bothered to stay up. But tonight I cannot sleep and I am up playing games at 5am, so I could have seen the moon if it were tonight.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 28, 2015)

No eclipse or blood moon here, either.  Last week, the weather was gorgeous, so I called in and took the last two days of my work week off, allowing me to stay out here an extra week.  Seems like as soon as I did that it started raining and it hasn't stopped since.  Now there's ankle deep mud in some places and I have goats all over my porch (it's covered and protected from the rain.  Not a bother most of the time, but I have to make sure to take a broom with me when I step out the door.  I'll be packing tomorrow and leave here early Wednesday morning, drop the goats off and get to school. 
The weather prognosticators are telling us to expect 4-5 inches of snow starting tonight.  It's been 55 F almost all day, but a good cold front could well change this rain to snow.  I doubt it will "stick" with everything as warm and wet as it is.  It'll make driving a be-atch, though, especially hauling a 19' stock trailer!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 28, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Hey, you never know.    I've heard of some strange things.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 28, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Maybe he loves the snow machine?


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 29, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre,
Gracie's sore hand,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.





P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 29, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Cal Worthington


Betcha most don't know who Cal Worthington is except us old folks.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 29, 2015)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Cal Worthington
> ...


I remember Cal Worthington (Go see Cal!  Go see Cal!  Go see Cal!) and his animal commercials from when I was in 1st grade and we were living in Santa Ana!  That means long ago, in a universe far away.  Of course, his son claims the business now, at least up here.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 29, 2015)

It's Tuesday, and you know what that means!  Almost Wednesday which also means . . .


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 29, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  An absolutely positively marvelous early autumn day in Albuquerque.  Looking at the long range forecast for the winter, the strong El Nino out there is supposed to give us southwestern southern states below normal temps this winter while those of you in the northern states should have above normal temps.  I would imagine that is good news for both of us.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 29, 2015)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Cal Worthington
> ...


Wouldn't know, back east we had three big name dealers, Koons, Rosenthief and Ted Britt, in Colorado it's Phil Long and down here it's Dick Poe (yeah, sounds like the two names should be switched around.......).


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 29, 2015)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Cal Worthington
> ...



Except I AM one of 'us old folks' and I had no idea--had to look him up.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 29, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> It's Tuesday, and you know what that means!  Almost Wednesday which also means . . .


I have to go back to work?  Meh


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 29, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Me too. I suppose you had to be on the West Coast to have seen the ads.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 29, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > It's Tuesday, and you know what that means!  Almost Wednesday which also means . . .
> ...



I don't.  Not that I would rub that in or anything.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 29, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Yeah Foxy... I was retired a couple years ago. Now, I'm just tired.

Speaking of which, I'm waiting on a delivery. Once that gets here, it's nap time. I have the late shift tonight.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 29, 2015)

The CPU heatsink/fan showed up yesterday, went to install it today...... too big, would have to permanently remove two RAM sticks so the return label is printed and I ordered one that will fit and is made for my CPU for half the price.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 29, 2015)

I got a sick bird in the yard. Looks like a wren or a sparrow. It has that trichwhateveritscalled all over half the side of its face. Can't fly either. Been watching this bird for about a week now and knew it was sick but it could still fly. Now it can't. So I caught it, tried to scrape the crap off its face and got one eye cleared but the rest of the side of it's head is nothing but hard scabby tumor things so I just cleaned it up the best I could with a cue tip, put a bit of neosporin on it (no clue if that is bad to do but can't hurt) and released it back in the yard. It is hopping around under the apple tree pecking at bugs and bird seed, and I put a fry pan Mr Gracie was going to scrap as a water dish since it can't fly up to the birdbath for a drink.

I debated on whether to put it out of its misery cuz we have a lot of field mice that catch wild birds as they eat the bird seed I put out for the birds. They catch doves too. And neighborhood cats abound but usually don't come in the yard due to the dogs. We also have raccoons and opossum. But I decided it was not my place to do it. Yet.

That bird hops around the dog without a care in the world..and karma just continues to nap. Now that both eyes are focusing on it, it might do a bit better. But I doubt it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 29, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I honestly believe I have been busier since retirement than I was before.  At least I never seem to have nothing to do and I am rarely bored.  But I don't miss having to be on anybody's schedule but mine unless I want to be; I don't miss the complaints and screw ups and frustrations that come with every job; and I don't miss the stress and obligations.  Okay I miss all that lovely extra money a little, but not enough to go back to work.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 29, 2015)

I kinda miss the tourists. They drove me batty, but I met some great folks when I had the shops. I do NOT miss the apartments though.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 29, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> The CPU heatsink/fan showed up yesterday, went to install it today...... too big, would have to permanently remove two RAM sticks so the return label is printed and I ordered one that will fit and is made for my CPU for half the price.



That's the one real problem with building your own stuff and buying online.  Size or compatibility issues are always a danger.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 29, 2015)

The little one stayed home from school today, second day in a row.  She's woken up with a fever both days.  Acetaminophen or ibuprofen have worked to reduce the fever, but it's come back.  She hasn't felt too bad, thankfully, but mom doesn't want to send her to school feverish.  On the plus side, that's meant I've had a couple of days like it was before she started school, with me able to hang with her for the whole day.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 29, 2015)

Careful with aspirin and fever with little ones. Might wanna take her to the doc to make sure it's nothing serious. And ask them about aspirin. Or call your pharmacist.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 29, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Careful with aspirin and fever with little ones. Might wanna take her to the doc to make sure it's nothing serious. And ask them about aspirin. Or call your pharmacist.



But he did say acetaminophen and ibuprofen, neither of which contain aspirin.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 29, 2015)

I just checked SickBird. It is pecking away at the food I left it and found the water pan. Eye still clear. It lets me get to within 3 feet now. Maybe it knows I am not planning to hurt it and will keep its eye as clear as I can. Not much I can do about its beak though. It was like cement when I tried to remove it.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 29, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Careful with aspirin and fever with little ones. Might wanna take her to the doc to make sure it's nothing serious. And ask them about aspirin. Or call your pharmacist.



Mommy is a nurse.  I follow her instructions in these things, she's fine with giving acetaminophen and ibuprofen so long as we don't give too much.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 29, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > It's Tuesday, and you know what that means!  Almost Wednesday which also means . . .
> ...



When?  I have to work Saturday too, but only for half a day, so that's good.  I still look forward to Friday.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 29, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  An absolutely positively marvelous early autumn day in Albuquerque.  Looking at the long range forecast for the winter, the strong El Nino out there is supposed to give us southwestern southern states below normal temps this winter while those of you in the northern states should have above normal temps.  I would imagine that is good news for both of us.



Oh, it was really humid here today.  It was only 79 degrees, but 94% humidity.  As our local weather lady says, "the air you can wear."  Lol.    It's supposed to rain tomorrow.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 29, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> The little one stayed home from school today, second day in a row.  She's woken up with a fever both days.  Acetaminophen or ibuprofen have worked to reduce the fever, but it's come back.  She hasn't felt too bad, thankfully, but mom doesn't want to send her to school feverish.  On the plus side, that's meant I've had a couple of days like it was before she started school, with me able to hang with her for the whole day.



Hope she is well soon!


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 29, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I just checked SickBird. It is pecking away at the food I left it and found the water pan. Eye still clear. It lets me get to within 3 feet now. Maybe it knows I am not planning to hurt it and will keep its eye as clear as I can. Not much I can do about its beak though. It was like cement when I tried to remove it.



I have to give you kudos Gracie.  That kind of kindness is special.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 29, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I go back Wednesday night.  Working 4/10s I don't have a "hump day".


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 29, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Only a 4-day work week isn't so bad though!  I don't know what you do for a living, but that extra two hours every day would be TOUGH for me!  Lol.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 29, 2015)

Well, we're back in town again.  I was going to leave early tomorrow morning but decided that with the miserable, rainy weather, I'd just as well pack it in and come back this afternoon.  Good thing, too, as I loaded the last cat into the truck it started snowing big, fat, wet snowflakes.  It's still too cold for much more than wet snow and more rain, but I wouldn't have relished driving back on wet, snowy, icy roads in the dark of morning, if the snow continues and the temps drop.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 29, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


My regular full-time job?  I'm an aircraft line mechanic.  We service several foreign-based aircraft companies that fly through Anchorage.  Sometimes, it's balls-to-the-walls busy, other times there's plenty of time to grab a cat nap between rushes.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 29, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I kind of prefer to be busy.  The day drags on and on when work is slow for me.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 29, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I manage to stay busy enough most all the time, but graves is a tough shift and even a five minute nap refreshes and perks one up.  What I can't believe is when someone manages to sleep through the noise of a B747 taxiing up right beside them!


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 29, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I picked up a box of books and moved it to another room for the wife today and ordered pizza for dinner, it was a tough work day........


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 29, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Wow!  Rough day!  Lol.  No physical labor for me at work though, it's just incredibly boring and 1 hour can feel like 3 hours.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 29, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Well I wasn't completely truthful, I moved a few boxes and one of her suitcases filled with clothes she's "planning to be able to get back into"........ shoulda used a crane.......


----------



## Gracie (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm torn. SickBird hopped over to a lone brick next to the brick fence, scratched out a hole and hunkered down with his head under his wing. This is where he/she plans to sleep to night I guess. It's pitiful to see. I made a box and put a soft towel in it, but Mr Gracie said let nature take its course. Or chop it's head off with an ax. I said I can't do that. He said he can't either.
The field rats come out at night. Raccoons. Possums. A brick wall and a single brick next to it with a little tiny space and no top is not protection. Then again, he/she is going to die anyway from starvation...cuz this trichthingy takes over their beaks and upper gastro areas. That cement crust thing is already affecting the one eye but was still soft enough for me to remove it. But the nostril is covered too.

Do I give it a mercy death..or leave it alone? What would you do? I know I am going to stress over this bird all night. Its so sad to see it hunkered there when all the other birds are up in trees safe.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 29, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I worked four 10's on one hospital job I had.  You do get used to it and having a 3-day weekend every week is great.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 29, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I would LOVE a 3-day weekend.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 29, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I'm at work right now! It's really a cool place to work. Great music and the boss lets me surf the net.
And drunks can be quite amusing.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 29, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Lol!  Well la-tee-da!


----------



## Gracie (Sep 29, 2015)

I made my decision with SickBird. I am taking it to the wildlife rehab place tomorrow and let them do what needs done..whatever that may be. I checked to see if they take even sparrows..or whatever it is...and yes, they do. So tomorrow morning..off to that place to drop it off. Right now it is in a box with a soft towel for warmth. Safe. 

Not stressing so much now. At least it is protected for tonight.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 29, 2015)

Then, when I get back home, off to the vet so Karma can get her blood work done to see how the pancreas is doing..then off to the beach for their walk, then home to scrub out the bird feeders, the bird baths, rake the hell out of the yard and remove all that seed everywhere. What SickBird has is very contagious to other birds so I gotta get it all cleaned out and removed for a week or two so no others catch it as well. Which will make Mr Gracie very happy cuz bird seed costs a lot since I feed them year round! I'll toss a bunch in the front yard all over the sand so they stop chowing in the backyard where this disease can be caught if they grab seeds SickBird spit out...or drink water he drank from.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 29, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I'm torn. SickBird hopped over to a lone brick next to the brick fence, scratched out a hole and hunkered down with his head under his wing. This is where he/she plans to sleep to night I guess. It's pitiful to see. I made a box and put a soft towel in it, but Mr Gracie said let nature take its course. Or chop it's head off with an ax. I said I can't do that. He said he can't either.
> The field rats come out at night. Raccoons. Possums. A brick wall and a single brick next to it with a little tiny space and no top is not protection. Then again, he/she is going to die anyway from starvation...cuz this trichthingy takes over their beaks and upper gastro areas. That cement crust thing is already affecting the one eye but was still soft enough for me to remove it. But the nostril is covered too.
> 
> Do I give it a mercy death..or leave it alone? What would you do? I know I am going to stress over this bird all night. Its so sad to see it hunkered there when all the other birds are up in trees safe.


Leave it alone, Gracie.  Nature is a bitch, but it is what it is...with luck, the bird will be gone by morning.  Unless you can be merciful and accept that such things are hard, leave it be.  I do not envy your choice.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 29, 2015)

It's asleep in a box on a warm towel. I can't let nature take its course. Can't. Hunkered next to a brick, in the open. Just can't. 
So right now, it will not eat or drink cuz birds settle down at night. In the morning...off it goes to the wildcare center. If it can be saved, they will save it. It can still eat. It can still drink. It just can't fly and it's so sad to see it so...sad, and sick.

I hate being in this position. Some I can save on my own. Some...I can't. This one is in the latter category.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 29, 2015)

Remember the walking stick bug I saved? That was the most amazing thing. Well, next to the butterfly. I learn so much from them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 30, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre,
Gracie's sore hand,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.





P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 30, 2015)

The mathematically challenged among us will appreciate that math is now illegal in Kentucky:  Do you suppose it will catch on?


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 30, 2015)

And for today's riddle  (though this may be a retread):


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 30, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The CPU heatsink/fan showed up yesterday, went to install it today...... too big, would have to permanently remove two RAM sticks so the return label is printed and I ordered one that will fit and is made for my CPU for half the price.
> ...



I used to build my own computers but I am out of date with all the changes that have taken place. So I had my last computer built for me by a local dealer, to my specifications. He only charged me £60 labour and that included installing and updating windows 7.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 30, 2015)

I was part of our new airport advisory committee, but resigned back in February with a long list of issues I saw not being addressed by management and our city government.  Found out today the manager was fired yesterday.  Apparently the new city manager agreed with my list from what I heard.  Oops, looking for change in attitude, not personnel.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 30, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> And for today's riddle  (though this may be a retread):


e


----------



## Gracie (Sep 30, 2015)

I got up early to check on SickBird. 
Sigh.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 30, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


The heatsink I ordered was an aftermarket item, an item I never used aftermarket on before.  Nowadays building computers is even easier, even more plug and play than it was just a few years ago.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 30, 2015)

I found they kept producing new types of plug in slots and I got confused as to which was which. I have a room full of old computers and discarded video cards. The last time I tried to upgrade my computer installing new ram, I caused a fault on the motherboard. So I am now content to allow experts to build my system for me. I got to choose the parts from a list and they put it together for me.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 30, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> I found they kept producing new types of plug in slots and I got confused as to which was which. I have a room full of old computers and discarded video cards. The last time I tried to upgrade my computer installing new ram, I caused a fault on the motherboard. So I am now content to allow experts to build my system for me. I got to choose the parts from a list and they put it together for me.


Look for computer recycling centers if you want or try selling them on Ebay to make a little money.  If you have anything akin to Goodwill in GB that takes your old parts for free that's a good way to get rid of them.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 30, 2015)

Had to take the wife out to have blood work drawn so I was up early, only about 4 hours of sleep.  Laid back down expecting to be out for a few hours but was only out for about a half hour power nap, yup I do feel less physically and mentally wasted.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 30, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I got up early to check on SickBird.
> Sigh.


I'm guessing SickBird didn't make it?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 30, 2015)

Very glad I decided to come back to town yesterday.  Not only did I wake up to a couple of inches of wet, heavy snow, but the Willow was so high and running so fast, they closed the bridge yesterday afternoon.  They must have done it right after I crossed over, too.  Of course, the morning commute to school was a nightmare.  It's like many completely forget how to drive in snowy conditions and they have to learn anew each year.
Oh, well, the weather is here, wish you were fine!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 30, 2015)

Very glad I decided to come back to town yesterday.  Not only did I wake up to a couple of inches of wet, heavy snow, but the Willow was so high and running so fast, they closed the bridge yesterday afternoon.  They must have done it right after I crossed over, too.  Of course, the morning commute to school was a nightmare.  It's like many completely forget how to drive in snowy conditions and they have to learn anew each year.
Oh, well, the weather is here, wish you were fine!


----------



## Gracie (Sep 30, 2015)

SickBird is buried under the tree where it tried so hard to get up to at night and having to settle for a brick, along with some flowers I placed there.
It depressed me, but I like to envision it not being afraid at its last gasp and instead was flying madly thru a dark tunnel into a light and swooping with twirlies and dips, no tumors on its head, eyes clear, right to the man in a white robe and perching on His finger before being encompassed in a mass of other birds that accepted him instead of flying off whenever he hopped over to join him...and they all fly off together to the most beautiful tree ever.

Death of animals is a big downer for me. Anything to perk myself up helps.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 30, 2015)

Gracie said:


> SickBird is buried under the tree where it tried so hard to get up to at night and having to settle for a brick, along with some flowers I placed there.
> It depressed me, but I like to envision it not being afraid at its last gasp and instead was flying madly thru a dark tunnel into a light and swooping with twirlies and dips, no tumors on its head, eyes clear, right to the man in a white robe and perching on His finger before being encompassed in a mass of other birds that accepted him instead of flying off whenever he hopped over to join him...and they all fly off together to the most beautiful tree ever.
> 
> Death of animals is a big downer for me. Anything to perk myself up helps.


Perhaps it will be waiting at the rainbow bridge for the human who cared for it?


----------



## Gracie (Sep 30, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > SickBird is buried under the tree where it tried so hard to get up to at night and having to settle for a brick, along with some flowers I placed there.
> ...


That would be nice! I will be met with lots of critters then. Stick bugs, butterflies, a horse, oodles of dogs, 3 cats, couple of fish, hundreds of birds and....Dad.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 30, 2015)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


<<hugs!>> Gracie!  I cannot unfortunately offer more.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 30, 2015)

You have offered enough. Thank you, hon.

(Hugs backattcha)


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 30, 2015)

Gracie,
You're one of those people who make the best friends.  While we don't always agree, there are many things that we both cherish and love.  Animals are among those things.  Friends don't always have to agree on everything.  I consider you a friend (as far as the internet allows).


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 30, 2015)

You should see the horror in their faces when they hear that.


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 30, 2015)

blackhawk said:


>


A girl, my Lord
in a flat bed Ford
Slowin' down to take a look at me.
Needs another bird.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 30, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Come on baby, don't say maybe
I've got to know if your sweet love is gonna saaaaaave meee!!  Ooo-ooo.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 30, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


You're not old enough to know that!


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 30, 2015)

Finally! After about 50 years of playing poker I held a royal flush in clubs. I have had several king high straight flushes, one recently was 10 high, but the holy grail had eluded me.
I didn't even see it when I laid it down against aces full. Bill was about to rake the chips when we both saw it at about the same time.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 1, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I know ALL kinds of music, especially classic rock from the 70s.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 1, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie,
> You're one of those people who make the best friends.  While we don't always agree, there are many things that we both cherish and love.  Animals are among those things.  Friends don't always have to agree on everything.  I consider you a friend (as far as the internet allows).


Ditto.
In another thread, one was asked who one would like to be in a survival situation. I said GallantWarrior. And I don't take that lightly. I meant it as a compliment because I don't trust easily, especially on the net. I consider you a friend too. From day one, actually.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 1, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  I fell asleep and failed to sign off with the vigil list last night, but there were no changes.  Have to get the Senior Saints fall newsletter out today and decide if I am strong enough to make a trip to Santa Fe next Tuesday for a mini reunion of some of the gals I graduated with there.  Would like to go.  And I need to water the indoor plants--somehow that gets more difficult as time passes.  Why is that?


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 1, 2015)

Could sworn I left a message this morning....  I know I hit "post reply" but the site was acting up a little this morning.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 1, 2015)

<Burp>

That post could have used a little salt Ringel.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 1, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> <Burp>
> 
> That post could have used a little salt Ringel.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 1, 2015)

Dayum! I expected a couple more pats on the back for having a royal flush last night.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 1, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Dayum! I expected a couple more pats on the back for having a royal flush last night.



After 50 years of playing, I think you were probably past due.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 2, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre,
Gracie's sore hand,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.




P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 2, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Dayum! I expected a couple more pats on the back for having a royal flush last night.



<pat>
<pat>
<pat>


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 2, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  It is a glorious October morning here and the western sky is dotted with colorful hot air balloons as the Balloon Fiesta is slated to kick off with a mass ascension in the morning.  Some of the newcomers to the event that have been announced so far:


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 2, 2015)

Humidity is up though and we are supposed to have a good chance for rain next week.  Hopefully that will occur later in the day though and won't interfere with the morning events.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 2, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  It is a glorious October morning here and the western sky is dotted with colorful hot air balloons as the Balloon Fiesta is slated to kick off with a mass ascension in the morning.  Some of the newcomers to the event that have been announced so far:



I once wrote to Cameron balloons in England offering to design balloons for them. I had in mind making balloons that looked like clouds, and things like that. But they declined my offer.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 2, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  It is a glorious October morning here and the western sky is dotted with colorful hot air balloons as the Balloon Fiesta is slated to kick off with a mass ascension in the morning.  Some of the newcomers to the event that have been announced so far:
> ...



Your country is usually represented in the festival here Dajjal.  This is the balloon we usually see.  Don't know what you folks will send over this year:


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 2, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Dayum! I expected a couple more pats on the back for having a royal flush last night.


I had three, countem, three royal flushes yesterday........


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 2, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Dayum! I expected a couple more pats on the back for having a royal flush last night.
> ...


Do you have a shirt like this?


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 2, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Nope, mine says;
"Keep back 200 feet, unexpected, explosive Metamucil discharges may happen without warning."


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 2, 2015)

Slept like a log last night, woke up feeling great..... then I got out of bed...... 
Was chilly last night and the weather predictors are claiming the temps are dropping rapidly, time to take the AC unit out of the bedroom window.  Heck have only used it once in the last month. and only three times the month before.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 2, 2015)

It's getting chilly here at night too.
Fall has arrived.
I hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 2, 2015)

Foxfyre, you can take my hand off the list. Torn ligament and I am to see a physical therapist sometime next week. And, it's better because I am very careful using it as it heals on its own.

However....Karma's pancreas is doing fine now, but her liver is wonky so if you could put her on the list, I would appreciate it. She is only 9 years old. I want her another 5 years at least!


----------



## Gracie (Oct 2, 2015)

Meanwhile....old roomie will be gone in a week and I am so eager for it to happen. Dayum, that woman is irritating. I feel sorry for the person she rented another room from. He has no clue what he's in for. Oy.

Today is a beautiful day and it might rain this weekend. I am keeping my fingers crossed it does!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 2, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre, you can take my hand off the list. Torn ligament and I am to see a physical therapist sometime next week. And, it's better because I am very careful using it as it heals on its own.
> 
> However....Karma's pancreas is doing fine now, but her liver is wonky so if you could put her on the list, I would appreciate it. She is only 9 years old. I want her another 5 years at least!



Will do Gracie.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 2, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre,
Gracie's Karma,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.

Hyde Park in the Santa Fe National Forest this morning:



P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 3, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we're still keeping vigil for
> 
> ...


That scene I'm quite familiar with and seriously miss driving along and looking at.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 3, 2015)

More computer problems!  

We're hooking my employer's laptop up to the TV in the living room to stream a game.  CBS lets you watch their SEC broadcasts through their website and our broadcast reception is crappy here, so it's great that we can use the website.  Anyway, plug HDMI cable into laptop, screen pops up on the TV.  Go to the CBS site, open up a preview video, everything is great.  Suddenly the sound cuts out.  WTF?  Check settings, HDMI is set to default, but still, no sound.  

I've been screwing with audio settings for an hour, had the sound return, seem to be fine for a while, then cut out again.  I just recently noticed that she had some game running in the background.  I have turned that off and I'm holding out a small hope it was somehow causing problems; it seemed that the laptop was having some sort of conflicting audio issues and may have cut off the HDMI because of it.  Right now the sound is playing fine through the TV.....but for how long? 

I tried hooking up the old laptop but the video was too damn choppy while streaming.  I've used multiple HDMI cables as well.  The only other options I can think of now, if the sound goes bad again, are to use some computer speakers (which I don't know if they will be loud enough) or putting one of my desktops in the living room to play the game.  That's not an option I want to use; I don't watch college football and I do use both my PCs.  

I hope this isn't some sort of Win10 issue!


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 3, 2015)

Just call me old fashioned as far as computers are concerned. I don't like changing anything I don't have to.
BT keeps sending me emails offering to upgrade my modem to five times the speed, free of charge. But I don't want the complications considering I can already stream video with no problems. I can download  data at one megabyte a second, and that is fast enough for me. Its far more than I ever expected in the old days.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 3, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> More computer problems!
> 
> We're hooking my employer's laptop up to the TV in the living room to stream a game.  CBS lets you watch their SEC broadcasts through their website and our broadcast reception is crappy here, so it's great that we can use the website.  Anyway, plug HDMI cable into laptop, screen pops up on the TV.  Go to the CBS site, open up a preview video, everything is great.  Suddenly the sound cuts out.  WTF?  Check settings, HDMI is set to default, but still, no sound.
> 
> ...


It could have been the game, if the sound returned after you shut the game off then you discovered the problem.  Automatic anti virus updates or even OS updates might also have been your issue here.  Double check your sound and display drivers, make sure they're current.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 3, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > More computer problems!
> ...



So far it's looking like it was the game; the sound has continued to work through the TV since I turned the game off.  I actually had to Ctrl+Alt+Del to close the game, so it's likely it had been malfunctioning somehow.

This was also my first time using Win10.  Not as horrible an interface as Win8, but still a bit too tablet-centric for my tastes.  Hopefully I can keep using Vista for a while yet...and hopefully game designers/manufacturers start making more Linux-compatible games.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 3, 2015)

Talking of games, I seem to have become addicted to 'deus ex'. At first I found it too complicated compared with 'doom'. But now I am into it that seems to be a good feature of the game. My ass is aching from sitting down playing it, and I have missed several films on TV because I prefer playing the game.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 3, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Win 8 and 10 are Microsoft's version of a "desktop" phone/tablet interface.  Ubuntu was the first to develop and release that holy grail but they took an OS that shot for the moon and put it on a phone that could barely make it down the block, not the smartest of moves.  The Ubuntu interface is being installed on a new high-end phone but currently it's only available in India, Russia and somewhere else over there (I forget where).  Europe and Asia are starting to run with the Linux/Ubuntu phones only the US is stuck in the past (as usual since the last six decades).  
Windows 10 is a very good OS for that application, beats out Ubuntu in some areas but sucks in others.  I've had some freeze ups and serious waking delays (from sleep) with Win 10 and have been seriously considering replacing Win 10 with Ubuntu on this Win 10 laptop.  
I'd like to do that with the Lenovo but I'm waiting till they develop whole packages to fix some of the driver issues specific to that computer running Linux.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 3, 2015)

Just had t-storms move through, very heavy rain and pea sized hail.  Looks like more's on the way and obviously the humidity is waaaayyyyy up there, I don't need a hygrometer to tell me that.......


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## saveliberty (Oct 3, 2015)

Must be Win10 has a football spam filter...


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 3, 2015)

We had thunder and lightning overnight and early today--cleared off and was calm and warm for the mass ascension, the A/C kicked in several times today and gave way to more rain and thunder mid day, and tonight it is chilly and watching the UNM Lobos play New Mexico state at Lobo stadium tonight, the flags are fully extended and pointed every which way.  The quarterbacks don't know if they'll be throwing with the wind on into a stiff breeze or a calm.  But then. . . .


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 3, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre,
Gracie's Karma,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.

The first wave awakens of the mass ascension on opening day of the Albuquerque Balloon Fiesta this morning.



P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## 007 (Oct 4, 2015)

Hmmm... not that I really care but, facebook is down. I get a blank webpage.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 4, 2015)

Should be okay now.  I got in okay.

Good morning everybody.  Enjoying a good cup of coffee and catching up on the morning news.  Will leave for the early church service within a half hour and then to brunch and then football the rest of the day.  The only drawback to October--my most favorite month of the year--is October all day on Sundays.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 4, 2015)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 4, 2015)

Doc's page is up....
Well, good morning coffee shoppers! It's Sunday kind of my Hump Day.
I've calmed down a bit.
I ordered and paid for, 2 revolvers on Sept. 15 and was told they would arrive by the following Wednesday. After getting a run around for a week and a half, the sales rep the shop I bought the guns from has finally determined that the warehouse finally got around to shipping from Baltimore on Tuesday. He was able to get into shipping records and find a tracking number. I should have them Tuesday.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 4, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Doc's page is up....
> Well, good morning coffee shoppers! It's Sunday kind of my Hump Day.
> I've calmed down a bit.
> I ordered and paid for, 2 revolvers on Sept. 15 and was told they would arrive by the following Wednesday. After getting a run around for a week and a half, the sales rep the shop I bought the guns from has finally determined that the warehouse finally got around to shipping from Baltimore on Tuesday. He was able to get into shipping records and find a tracking number. I should have them Tuesday.



There's nothing like a screwed up shipping order to put a cloud around your head for days.  Glad it's gotten worked out.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 4, 2015)

Morning folks. I've been up since 7am. Couldn't sleep due to a stupid dream I kept falling back in to even though I woke myself up a few times just to get rid of it. So, I just stayed up.
Went to a yard sale and got some garden art freebees, a HUGE native american rug/throw/something..not sure what, but it is all hand woven and hand knotted for 5 bucks, an Indian Head canoe oar from the 1940's for 5 bucks and a ladder book shelf from World Market that they never used and has been in the garage collecting dust, for 5 bucks. 
I think my fav piece is the iron snake someone made. That is already in the garden. The rest of the garden art has to be repainted but that will be a good project for winter.

AND...it rained! W00T!! Enough to really soak the ground, but not enough for run off.  Still..some is better than none.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 4, 2015)

My 91 day old CD DVD drive just started having problems........ ordered a new one last night plus decided to get another 16 GBs of RAM.  
Still raining and it got quite cool last night, down in the 60s, the only drawback is the high humidity otherwise it would be rather pleasant.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 4, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Morning folks. I've been up since 7am. Couldn't sleep due to a stupid dream I kept falling back in to even though I woke myself up a few times just to get rid of it. So, I just stayed up.
> Went to a yard sale and got some garden art freebees, a HUGE native american rug/throw/something..not sure what, but it is all hand woven and hand knotted for 5 bucks, an Indian Head canoe oar from the 1940's for 5 bucks and a ladder book shelf from World Market that they never used and has been in the garage collecting dust, for 5 bucks.
> I think my fav piece is the iron snake someone made. That is already in the garden. The rest of the garden art has to be repainted but that will be a good project for winter.
> 
> AND...it rained! W00T!! Enough to really soak the ground, but not enough for run off.  Still..some is better than none.


Garden art?  You're of German descent, right?


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 4, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Doc's page is up....
> ...


The store I made the purchase in and the sales rep have been fantastic. They were both warned that they might become victims of my frustration and dealt with me both in person and over the phone. I wish I had been as courteous and helpful.
I have $1,100 sitting there not doing anything. I have a LOT of .45 long Colt ammo begging to be set free and a new gun belt that needs to be broken in.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Oct 4, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Morning folks. I've been up since 7am. Couldn't sleep due to a stupid dream I kept falling back in to even though I woke myself up a few times just to get rid of it. So, I just stayed up.
> ...


German and Irish/Scot.
I live in the garden and consider it my living room, lol. So...it looks like anyone elses except it has no walls. Well, a fence, but you know what I mean. 
I'm looking for canopies...you know, that folks use for picnics and whatnot...to cover the patio area for this winter so I can still be out there without getting wet.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 4, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


One could always tell where those of German descent lived, lawn and garden "ornaments"......


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 4, 2015)

Drat, there is something wrong with 'steam' and I cannot connect to it to play my game. I never liked steam and preferred the days when games were just on your computer, not registered over the internet.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 4, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Drat, there is something wrong with 'steam' and I cannot connect to it to play my game. I never liked steam and preferred the days when games were just on your computer, not registered over the internet.



I agree completely.  I bought Batman : Arkham Origins a while back from Amazon.  I just wanted to play on my own, not do anything online.  However, playing the game requires you log in to Steam and enter a code.....which wasn't included in my game.  I was able to get my money back from the seller, but I never did play the game.  Why do I need an online code to play a single player game?


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 4, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Drat, there is something wrong with 'steam' and I cannot connect to it to play my game. I never liked steam and preferred the days when games were just on your computer, not registered over the internet.
> ...



I dunno, but I got onto steam just now and got killed really quickly every time I tried to play the game. I am very low on ammo and surrounded by killer robots and soldiers. You can't shoot the robots, and I have no grenades left. Bummer !


----------



## Gracie (Oct 4, 2015)

I am eagerly awaiting Uncharted 4, which is due out Oct 9th. No, I will not be playing it. I will watch someone else play it on youtube.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 4, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Drat, there is something wrong with 'steam' and I cannot connect to it to play my game. I never liked steam and preferred the days when games were just on your computer, not registered over the internet.


Every once in a while steam goes down for maintenance.  I fought using Steam for years but with almost all new games it's the way things are going.  If you want to buy any newer EA games you'll have to use their online site call Origin, don't even think about it unless you have DDR3 technology, a quad core CPU, a 1GB graphics card (minimum) and at least 8GBs of RAM or the games will be "choppy" at best.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 4, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Drat, there is something wrong with 'steam' and I cannot connect to it to play my game. I never liked steam and preferred the days when games were just on your computer, not registered over the internet.
> ...



Why do you have to have all that just to play a game?  Scam!


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 4, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Better technology produces better games.  Example of the advances in graphics.  (Note: the better the graphics the more power needed, the more more advanced/fast hardware required).
Call of Duty 1 released in 2003.


Call of Duty Advanced Warfare released in 2014.


HUGE difference in graphics rendering!!!  A computer built in 2003 would probably not be able to play the last one, the technology wasn't there except in really high end systems and even then the DirectX version needed to play it wasn't developed in 2003.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 4, 2015)

Being bad tonight, making beef tips with rice.......


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 4, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I'm not really a gamer.  I know what you mean though.  Computers and programs become obsolete every few years it seems.  Hard to keep up.  Lol.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 4, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


A few decades ago I read a short story (sci-fi) where all the actors were basically just the voices and the "bodies" that the computer generated characters from.  Everything was ultra realistically generated computer movies, we're headed in that direction.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 4, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I got all caught up in that vid, but shoot'em'ups aren't my thang. Still..the graphics are awesome! I was gonna ask what happens if you shoot your own man, but I saw where it didn't do anything to him. Good. That is a LOT of guys running around and it would suck to shoot one of your own troop!


----------



## Gracie (Oct 4, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Which means hoity toity celebs better be afraid. Very afraid.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 4, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Some movies are already like that.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 4, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


No, there is friendly fire in the game unless it's turned off.  If you shoot one of your own it's the same as dying, you start over from the last checkpoint or last saved point.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 4, 2015)

Oh. Ok. That makes sense.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 4, 2015)

Greetings, All!
Glad to see life goes on.
I should have gotten a lot more done last night.  I had only one flight, got my mandatory company training completed, although I found no volunteers for a practical application of "Sexual Harassment Training", but figured I could find some other venue to practice.  Unfortunately, grading papers while my co-workers are present is....difficult.  Whoever though guys would be such gossipy blabbermouths!?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 4, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Did you see 300, Ringel?  There was a LOT of really good computer animation in that.    The new Jurassic Park I think the dinosaurs are mostly computer animation.  It sure looks realistic though!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 4, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre,
Gracie's Karma,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.





P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 5, 2015)

Medical School Test  

When I was young, I decided I wanted to be a doctor, so I took the entrance exam to go to Medical School .

One of the questions asked us to rearrange the letters PNEIS into the name of an important human body part which is most useful when erect.  
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
Those who answered 'spine' are doctors  today. 
The rest of us are sending jokes via the internet.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 5, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Drat, there is something wrong with 'steam' and I cannot connect to it to play my game. I never liked steam and preferred the days when games were just on your computer, not registered over the internet.
> ...



I am not sure what processor I have, but I do have 8gigs of ram and a 1 gig video card. I played 'wolfenstein the new order' with no problems.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 5, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Go to 'Start', click on 'My Computer', right click in the C: drive and select 'Properties' from the drop down list, that should tell you what processor you're using (I think).


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 5, 2015)

I think most desert dwellers are probably pluviophiles.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 5, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> I think most desert dwellers are probably pluviophiles.


I find rain peaceful when I'm in bed under a tin roof.........  ZZZZzzzzzzz........


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 5, 2015)

Sitting here in the Toyota service waiting room, the Prius showed an engine trouble light last week that went off after a couple of days.  Want more coffee.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 5, 2015)

Took Karma to the vet this morning for her liver tests...went to get my own blood test done...got laundry going...now waiting for vet to call so I can go get my tittybaby. My shadow is not here and I am feeling mighty strange without her next to me.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 5, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Or Start and right click My Computer, select Properties.  Saves you a click!


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 5, 2015)

Bah!  My body's birthday bounty is a bad belly.  Bummer.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 5, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


With win 8 and 10 ya have to go to Settings and System now.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 5, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Bah!  My body's birthday bounty is a bad belly.  Bummer.


Tell it to behave or you'll take a baseball bat to it.........


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 5, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I can count on my fingers the times I've used 8 and 10, so I'll remain silent about how to do things on those OS's.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 5, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Win 8.1 is a great tablet/phone OS, Win 10 is also but also is the fix that makes it work well on desktops and laptops.  Yeah it has a lot of work left to fix all the bugs but this direction is the wave of the future with portable devices quickly taking over the market.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 5, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Actually, the last time I read anything about it, the PC market was still doing fine.  Maybe a small decrease in sales, but not too bad.  I think it's not that mobile devices are taking over the PC market; they are an entirely new market in large part.  The problem is that they are such a big market, companies like Microsoft are becoming less concerned with their PC stuff.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 5, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


A lot of companies are less concerned with the PC market, some have or are doing away with certain laptops and desktop models, Apple doesn't even make a 17" laptop anymore.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 5, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I don't understand why people are satisfied with little mobile crap.  Don't they at least want a big screen to look at?


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 5, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


When I was at the dealership today almost everyone was on their smartphones, I had my Lenovo 3 in 1.  
Speaking of being at the dealership the engine trouble light turned out to be "normal".  Prius's have a heated anti-freeze reservoir tank that keeps the fluid at a specific temperature, we let the car sit idle for about a week, the heating element turned itself off so when I started it up the sensor read the fluid as being cold indicating a potential problem with the system.  The light went away when it was heated back up to normal.  I did get the rear wiper replaced for $10.45, the back wipers are only available through Toyota.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 5, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I think most desert dwellers are probably pluviophiles.
> ...



Tin roof? 
ouch!
Kitty paws.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 5, 2015)

I am very happy to report that I got a call this morning from Campbell's Hardware in Robertsdale, AL and promptly drove 12 miles NW of here and picked up 2 shiny new  Uberti Cattleman model 344500 with 4 3/4" barrels.
I apologized to everyone I saw for my frustration at the delay and I am back to being a favored customer.
I loaded up one of them and it shoots right where I ask it to. First round hit the center of a 4" long piece of 2x4 at 15 yards. 4 of the other 5 hit a gallon milk jug at 30 yards. Recoil is similar to a .357 magnum. Not so bad that it will cause my right arm with the 10" long steel plate, any problems.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 5, 2015)

Foxfyre 

Bing's pic of the day.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 5, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> I am very happy to report that I got a call this morning from Campbell's Hardware in Robertsdale, AL and promptly drove 12 miles NW of here and picked up 2 shiny new  Uberti Cattleman model 344500 with 4 3/4" barrels.
> I apologized to everyone I saw for my frustration at the delay and I am back to being a favored customer.
> I loaded up one of them and it shoots right where I ask it to. First round hit the center of a 4" long piece of 2x4 at 15 yards. 4 of the other 5 hit a gallon milk jug at 30 yards. Recoil is similar to a .357 magnum. Not so bad that it will cause my right arm with the 10" long steel plate, any problems.View attachment 51646 View attachment 51647


Sweet looking!


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice pea shooters there, Ernie!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 5, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I'm not sure whether this will work with a Prius, but it works for my Dodge Ram.  (Make sure you have pencil and paper ready.)  Insert key into the ignition, turn it off-on, off-on, off-on, leaving it in the on position the last time (do not actually turn it far enough to start the engine).  The fault codes will appear on your digital display screen where you would normally see the mileage.  Write them down quickly because they don't stay up very long.  Then you can go on line and google the codes for your make/model vehicle and find out what each code means.  When I had a "check engine" light that kept coming on, I did this and the first two codes had something to do with the oxygen sensor system.  The third code was more difficult to track down but turned out to be the code that indicated the others were "nuisance" messages.  Your owner's manual will give instructions how to clear the messages.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 5, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> I am very happy to report that I got a call this morning from Campbell's Hardware in Robertsdale, AL and promptly drove 12 miles NW of here and picked up 2 shiny new  Uberti Cattleman model 344500 with 4 3/4" barrels.
> I apologized to everyone I saw for my frustration at the delay and I am back to being a favored customer.
> I loaded up one of them and it shoots right where I ask it to. First round hit the center of a 4" long piece of 2x4 at 15 yards. 4 of the other 5 hit a gallon milk jug at 30 yards. Recoil is similar to a .357 magnum. Not so bad that it will cause my right arm with the 10" long steel plate, any problems.View attachment 51646 View attachment 51647


Ooohh!  Shiny!!!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 5, 2015)

It finally stopped raining, and the sun even came out this afternoon.  Our temps have been holding in the high 30's to mid-40's and it's not even freezing overnight!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 6, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Bah!  My body's birthday bounty is a bad belly.  Bummer.



Oh Gosh Montro, I got sidetracked and completely forgot your birthday.  Yesterday wasn't it?   Well sorry about the tummy ache but hope it was great:

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MONTROVANT!!!*

*




*​


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 6, 2015)

Happy belated B-Day, Montrovant!  Woo hoo!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 6, 2015)

And happy Tuesday!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 6, 2015)

Good morning all.  Need to go hop in the shower and make myself all pretty.  An old HS classmate that I haven't seen in decades will pick me up mid morning and we'll drive to Santa Fe (50 miles or so) for lunch/mini reunion with a half dozen other ladies from our graduating class.  I'm looking forward to it in one way and, because I don't know these people anymore, not so much another way.  But I am guessing it will more likely be fun than not.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> And happy Tuesday!



C_K needs to give us a "cute" button in addition to thanks, funny, informative.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 6, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  Need to go hop in the shower and make myself all pretty.  An old HS classmate that I haven't seen in decades will pick me up mid morning and we'll drive to Santa Fe (50 miles or so) for a mini reunion with a half dozen other ladies from our graduating class.  I'm looking forward to it in one way and, because I don't know these people anymore, not so much another way.  But I am guessing it will more likely be fun than not.



Sounds like fun!  Hope you have a good time!


----------



## peach174 (Oct 6, 2015)

Good Moring everybody.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 6, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  Need to go hop in the shower and make myself all pretty.  An old HS classmate that I haven't seen in decades will pick me up mid morning and we'll drive to Santa Fe (50 miles or so) for lunch/mini reunion with a half dozen other ladies from our graduating class.  I'm looking forward to it in one way and, because I don't know these people anymore, not so much another way.  But I am guessing it will more likely be fun than not.



Sounds like lots of fun.
You have a great time and enjoy yourself.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 6, 2015)

My belly was grumbling all day yesterday, and so far, it's continuing today.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 6, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I am very happy to report that I got a call this morning from Campbell's Hardware in Robertsdale, AL and promptly drove 12 miles NW of here and picked up 2 shiny new  Uberti Cattleman model 344500 with 4 3/4" barrels.
> ...



Yes, follow the shiny guns back and forth and back and forth...
... now go out and buy suitable ammo for said shiny gun.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm looking for a quantity deal. .45 long Colt retails locally for > 80 cents/round. If I can buy 500 rounds for half that, I won't set up for reloading just yet.


----------



## 007 (Oct 6, 2015)

I think facebook is permanently fried. All I get is a blank page, for days. Anybody else having that problem, or is it my google chrome doing it?


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 6, 2015)

007 said:


> I think facebook is permanently fried. All I get is a blank page, for days. Anybody else having that problem, or is it my google chrome doing it?



I don't have any trouble getting on Facebook with Firefox or Chromium.


----------



## 007 (Oct 6, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > I think facebook is permanently fried. All I get is a blank page, for days. Anybody else having that problem, or is it my google chrome doing it?
> ...


Hmm... well, something is messed up. I was getting messages from chrome saying Silverlight would no longer be supported, maybe it's got something to do with that. IDK... no great loss I guess, I rarely went on facebook anyway.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 6, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


I've been contemplating a new addition to the gun safe myself.  Dividends came out and the sale prices are outrageous.  What to buy, what to buy?  Right now, I'm sitting on my Dividend until I find a suitable purchase.  There's a really nice, truck-mounted snow blower for sale locally for about $4800.  I'm going to try to pull it down for $4500, cash.
Happy BD to Montrovant, and have a nice luncheon, Foxy.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 6, 2015)

I had a lovely Skype visit with my daughter yesterday.  What a difference from when my dad was overseas and all we had were reel-to-reel tapes and snail mail!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 6, 2015)

007 said:


> I think facebook is permanently fried. All I get is a blank page, for days. Anybody else having that problem, or is it my google chrome doing it?



No problem getting on Facebook using Windows 10 and Windows 8.1 and Windows 7.  But then I don't use Chrome as it doesn't support Java that I use a lot.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 6, 2015)

Back from lunch in Santa Fe - an even dozen of ladies showed up, most from Santa Fe and Albuquerque and one from Oklahoma City.  It was a lot of fun.  I shouldn't have worried but my goodness what a difference some decades can make.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 6, 2015)

Just got back from Alamogordo, went up for a drive and to drop off some items at the cat rescue, thrift shop there.  On the way back got stopped waiting for a military convoy coming off the desert at OroGrande, about 30 vehicles, mostly M1 Abrams and Bradleys on flatbeds.  Must have been the El Paso Occupation Forces for Jade Helm.......  Oh wait, 54 runs right through Bliss......  Still.......


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 6, 2015)

007 said:


> I think facebook is permanently fried. All I get is a blank page, for days. Anybody else having that problem, or is it my google chrome doing it?


Not a member, but got on a couple public pages today.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 6, 2015)

Foxy, would you add my good friend Bert to the vigil list tonight. Bert is a 15 year old Bichon. I let the 3 dogs out when I got home about 3:30. 2 came back within about 15 minutes, but Bert is still out there. I walked the neighborhood and around my property, but no sign of him anywhere.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 6, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxy, would you add my good friend Bert to the vigil list tonight. Bert is a 15 year old Bichon. I let the 3 dogs out when I got home about 3:30. 2 came back within about 15 minutes, but Bert is still out there. I walked the neighborhood and around my property, but no sign of him anywhere.



Hope he comes home soon!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 6, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre,
Gracie's Karma,
Ernie's Burt
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.




P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 6, 2015)

Burt is on there Ernie.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxy, would you add my good friend Bert to the vigil list tonight. Bert is a 15 year old Bichon. I let the 3 dogs out when I got home about 3:30. 2 came back within about 15 minutes, but Bert is still out there. I walked the neighborhood and around my property, but no sign of him anywhere.
> ...


Not here yet. Very unlike him. I have to assume the worst right now.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 6, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Burt is on there Ernie.



Burt and Ernie?    I wonder if that was done on purpose or not?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 6, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Sorry to hear that.    You would think a little old dog like that wouldn't go too far.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 6, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Burt is on there Ernie.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 6, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we're still keeping vigil for
> 
> ...



Awww.  Vigil pic is adorable!


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Burt is on there Ernie.
> ...


It was. For 40 years people have been asking "Where's Bert?" I finally could say that he was home licking his privates.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I wouldn't think so, but my last Bichon, "Bear" was also 15 when he walked off one day. We found him at peace about 100 yards away in a comfy spot.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 6, 2015)

I hope Bert is found soon. Don't give up hope.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 6, 2015)

Hey....maybe the other two dogs can lead you to Bert? Or where he was last seen? Maybe someone thought he was homeless and took him. Call around tomorrow at the Vets or the pound. Place a craigslist ad? Meanwhile, take the two other dogs, ask them where Bert is, and see where they take you.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 7, 2015)

Here's to hoping it is just a doggie vacation.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 7, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



That's just one reason why I haven't really wanted to have any pets these last few years (even though I have one now, it's not really by my own choice).  So sorry about your pup, Ernie.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 7, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Hey....maybe the other two dogs can lead you to Bert? Or where he was last seen? Maybe someone thought he was homeless and took him. Call around tomorrow at the Vets or the pound. Place a craigslist ad? Meanwhile, take the two other dogs, ask them where Bert is, and see where they take you.


Still no Bert. The other two have been off looking with me and haven't had any luck either, I'll check around, but the old boy has been going down hill lately. Not in pain or with outward signs of trauma or disease, just old and mostly toothless and I suspect, partially deaf..
Our last Bichon, Sugar, failed at about the same age. She still had teeth, but had sore joints and went blind. I suspect she didn't wander off to die alone because she didn't know where "alone" was.
I do miss him. Hell I miss all of the pets I've have in the last 66 years, but I'm a realist. Grover is 9 so he's got some time. Picasso is just 2, so he'll be with me for quite a while, but I'm thinking he may be my last dog. I've buried too many and don't want one to bury me.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 7, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Hey....maybe the other two dogs can lead you to Bert? Or where he was last seen? Maybe someone thought he was homeless and took him. Call around tomorrow at the Vets or the pound. Place a craigslist ad? Meanwhile, take the two other dogs, ask them where Bert is, and see where they take you.
> ...



Well, still hoping that Bert makes an appearance today.  Do you think someone may have taken him in?  Sometimes animals get locked in people's basements or sheds too.  That has happened to me with several cats.  They were missing for days.  One was missing for a week.  Come to find out, they had been locked up in a neighbor's basement or shed and not discovered right away.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 7, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Hey....maybe the other two dogs can lead you to Bert? Or where he was last seen? Maybe someone thought he was homeless and took him. Call around tomorrow at the Vets or the pound. Place a craigslist ad? Meanwhile, take the two other dogs, ask them where Bert is, and see where they take you.
> ...



I think the pain of sending them across the rainbow bridge is the price we pay for all that unconditional love Ernie.  Hombre hasn't said yes to another dog since our last one passed on--says he can't go through that again.  And in truth we cannot easily afford the vet bills etc. these days so I haven't pushed it too hard and we get to see (and take care of) the grand dogs, cousin dogs, etc. that we get our fix pretty regular.  But I'm sure all our thoughts and hearts are with you re Bert.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 7, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


He's not one to go wandering to other homes. He's more of a head down to the creek to bark at the ducks or walk in the woods kind of dog. Not very social with strangers at all and in his younger days would attack any other dog he saw.
I'm afraid he's gone.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 7, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Awww, Ernie!  That sucks!    I hope you find him so that you can give him a proper burial and at least know for sure.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 7, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Ahh, so sorry to hear that Ernie.
He is in a better place now if he is gone.
I hope you can find out what happened to him, it's harder not really knowing.
My cat turned 17 in Aug. so I will only have her for a short little time that she has left.
It's very hard to lose them when they have been with us for 15 or more years.
I think that your dog had a very good a wonderful life with you.
If he is gone he is having a wonderful time in doggie Heaven right now.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 7, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I like to think he now has all the energy (and teeth) he had when he was a puppy. I'm somewhere between tears and smiles right now. Mrs. Ernie is in Florida, helping our granddaughter plan her wedding. I will have to tell her.... THAT will not be good.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 7, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I totally understand that.
Think of him like this and maybe you will have more smiles.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 7, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



17??  That is one old cat!


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 7, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


That's Bert! 2nd from the left.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 7, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I have had several that lived to be 19 and 20 years old.
They were still very active and playing with their toys and each other at that age.
My 17 year old still loves catnip, playing with her toys and jumping up the 7 ft. high cat tree.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 7, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I thought so.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 7, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Hey....maybe the other two dogs can lead you to Bert? Or where he was last seen? Maybe someone thought he was homeless and took him. Call around tomorrow at the Vets or the pound. Place a craigslist ad? Meanwhile, take the two other dogs, ask them where Bert is, and see where they take you.
> ...


I'm posting as I go so haven't read the whole thread since last night. 
Yeah..Karma is my last. No more. I hope to have her for at least 5 or 6 more years. Or longer.
Put it this way..when she goes....it will be a hit and miss whether I follow her soon after. Gracie dying just about did me in. But, I stayed cuz Karma needed me.
One can only take so much of seeing those loved...go.


----------



## 007 (Oct 7, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > I think facebook is permanently fried. All I get is a blank page, for days. Anybody else having that problem, or is it my google chrome doing it?
> ...


Yeah I have no idea what's wrong, and at this don't really care. Never paid much attention to it anyway... screw it.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 7, 2015)

007 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...




My husband is on facebook for the PC games, he is not having any problems.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 7, 2015)

Try cookies and cache?


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 7, 2015)

I did what I dreaded. The wife now knows that Bert is missing and what the likely prognosis is. Hearing her cry is only slightly better than watching her cry.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 7, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> I did what I dreaded. The wife now knows that Bert is missing and what the likely prognosis is. Hearing her cry is only slightly better than watching her cry.




Heck Ernie I cried a little myself and I don't even know Bert.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 7, 2015)

peach174 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


My "old lady" cat is about 20 yrs now and I leave her every time I go to work with the thought that it might be our last goodbye.  Her last checkup this past summer indicated no renal failure pending and she still has a healthy appetite for both food and affection.  Most of my kitties seem to last 17-18 years, although some breeds are less long-lived, like the Spyhnx cats.
At 15, most dogs are pretty aged, I hope for the best for you, Ernie, but my heart will be with you if things turn out less than optimally.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 7, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre,
Gracie's Karma,
Ernie's Bert,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.




P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Oct 7, 2015)

Physical therapy for me tomorrow. Never had it done before, so I have no clue what to expect. They said wear something comfortable and to be there at noon. Doc set up the appt for me, and they said they would help me with managing my RA. I'm kinda nervous about someone bending my joints around all twisty turny.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 8, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Physical therapy for me tomorrow. Never had it done before, so I have no clue what to expect. They said wear something comfortable and to be there at noon. Doc set up the appt for me, and they said they would help me with managing my RA. I'm kinda nervous about someone bending my joints around all twisty turny.



Everybody says it helps though Gracie.  I have been putting off rescheduling therapy for my bad shoulder for the same reason--it's gonna hurt.  But if the hurt means less hurt, it's all good.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 8, 2015)

Tomorrow's Friday!  Yay!


----------



## peach174 (Oct 8, 2015)

Morning all !


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 8, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Physical therapy for me tomorrow. Never had it done before, so I have no clue what to expect. They said wear something comfortable and to be there at noon. Doc set up the appt for me, and they said they would help me with managing my RA. I'm kinda nervous about someone bending my joints around all twisty turny.


It's not that bad, generally they'll use hot pads and electric stimulation first (they set it to what you're comfortable with).  Then they'll have you do some exercises with it, at a level you can tolerate.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 8, 2015)

Yesterday I stepped out to go to the store and there was a convoy of Gambel's quail making their way up the side street.  Later that day I saw another convoy of quail running around the parking lot of a Walgreens.  






Never seen quail up close before, kinda cool.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 8, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Yesterday I stepped out to go to the store and there was a convoy of Gambel's quail making their way up the side street.  Later that day I saw another convoy of quail running around the parking lot of a Walgreens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm. Quail may have a message for you? Once is a chance meeting. Twice in one day....I automatically think : trying to tell you something. (But thats me. For funzies, this is their message to you).

Quail teaches about mysticism and enlightens you about your soul name and purpose. He is about nourishment of the soul, family, teaches how to elude problems, spot danger, and safety issues. Are you spending enough time with family? There are safety in numbers, perhaps you need to socialize? Quail also aids in awareness of dangers and gives you the quickness and camouflage you need in time of crisis. Are you blending in? Should you at this time? Quail will show you much about movement and taking opportunities when they are right. Allow quail to teach you this fine arts. It is time to be aware of what is going on around you.

From here:
Animal Spirit Totems Dictionary of Birds - Bird Totems A-Z


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 8, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday I stepped out to go to the store and there was a convoy of Gambel's quail making their way up the side street.  Later that day I saw another convoy of quail running around the parking lot of a Walgreens.
> ...


I don't know about any of that.  All I know is I just finished my quick "Eskimo" swim this morning.......  That water is cold...... but I'm awake......


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 8, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday I stepped out to go to the store and there was a convoy of Gambel's quail making their way up the side street.  Later that day I saw another convoy of quail running around the parking lot of a Walgreens.
> ...



I don't question this at all. . . .well not a great deal.     But I've never seen quail up close and personal either.  I have just been beneficiary of quail hunters who invited me to share in the bounty.  They are really tasty.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 8, 2015)

I have a pair of quail that used to visit the back yard but I haven't seem them lately.
Unusual encounters usually mean "hello? Message here!" (for me, anyway).


----------



## peach174 (Oct 8, 2015)

The Quail come into my backyard everyday.
They eat on the wild birdseed blocks that I buy for them
I love to watch them, they can really be quite funny especially when they chase each other around. 
We have all kinds of birds that come in and eat off the blocks.
Doves, sparrows, finches, all kinds of small birds and then the bigger ones come in too, like crows and ravens.
The very first time my cat saw a raven which is bigger than her, she turned and looked at me like this cat did with her little mouth in a wide O.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 8, 2015)

peach174 said:


> The Quail come into my backyard everyday.
> They eat on the wild birdseed blocks that I buy for them
> I love to watch them, they can really be quite funny especially when they chase each other around.
> We have all kinds of birds that come in and eat off the blocks.
> ...



  That's cute!  I've had cats that would sit in the window and make funny sounds whenever birds would land nearby.  I'll see if I can find a video of a cat doing it.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 8, 2015)

Like this!    Lol.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 8, 2015)

Mine makes a clicking noise like this one


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 8, 2015)

Max likes to play with birdies.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 8, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Physical therapy for me tomorrow. Never had it done before, so I have no clue what to expect. They said wear something comfortable and to be there at noon. Doc set up the appt for me, and they said they would help me with managing my RA. I'm kinda nervous about someone bending my joints around all twisty turny.


My experience with physical therapy involved levitating my butt about 3 feet off the chair.  Then the therapist gives some exercises to do yourself that resemble self-inflicted agony.  Good luck, Gracie!  It will all be worth it in the end, it does work.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 8, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Yesterday I stepped out to go to the store and there was a convoy of Gambel's quail making their way up the side street.  Later that day I saw another convoy of quail running around the parking lot of a Walgreens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those little fellows are common where my parents used to live in Carson City.  One evening, several dozen, probably more like hundreds, marched through the yard and literally _over_ the house.  They just went up on the roof and kept on going, jumping off the other side.  I was hard pressed not to knock and arrow to my bow.  Cheeky little bastages!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 8, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Mine makes a clicking noise like this one


I've had cats do that when they've spotted "prey" outside.  One cat used to chitter and click at moose in the yard.  I doubt he had any idea what that "prey" was all about.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 8, 2015)

My trip was a waste of time. He did nothing except massage my hand and say it will be hard for me to do with my left hand and I need someone to do it for me. Or to use a tennis ball to roll around in my palm. Then he printed out 2 pieces of paper with graphs on how to exercise my joints. I said thanks, but I didn't need them cuz I already have been doing those things compliments of youtube and google websites.

He didn't ask about my knees, hips, shoulders, feet. He seemed bored. I was ready to go. So I did.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 8, 2015)

My aunt who lives in El Paso used to keep birds, all kinds of birds!   She even had an aviary in the back yard with all kinds of finches and button quail.  She had military and hyacinth macaws, love birds, just about any kind of bird you could legally own.  She had one sun conure that hated me and challenged me whenever I walked by its cage.  I'm not a bird fan.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 8, 2015)

Gracie said:


> My trip was a waste of time. He did nothing except massage my hand and say it will be hard for me to do with my left hand and I need someone to do it for me. Or to use a tennis ball to roll around in my palm. Then he printed out 2 pieces of paper with graphs on how to exercise my joints. I said thanks, but I didn't need them cuz I already have been doing those things compliments of youtube and google websites.
> 
> He didn't ask about my knees, hips, shoulders, feet. He seemed bored. I was ready to go. So I did.


Maybe you need to find a better therapist?  Have you thought of finding a good chiropractor?


----------



## Gracie (Oct 8, 2015)

Nah. I can deal with this on my own. Everything is right here in front of me via the pc on how-to's.
I will never...ever...go to a chiropractor. Ever. *shuddering*


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 8, 2015)

So, I'm making a balsamic-habanero reduction for a recipe I'm using.  It's very simple, 2 cups balsamic vinegar, squeeze a lime into it and put the rest of the lime in, seed and pit a habanero pepper, but it into pieces and add that.  Let the mess cook over very low heat until it's about half of what you started with.  I have to go outside for a while.  My eyes are burning!  Hope the cats don't perish while I'm gone!


----------



## Gracie (Oct 8, 2015)

Whatcha gonna do with it?


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 8, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Mine makes a clicking noise like this one


We call it kacking, Giz does it every time he sees a bird.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 8, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> My aunt who lives in El Paso used to keep birds, all kinds of birds!   She even had an aviary in the back yard with all kinds of finches and button quail.  She had military and hyacinth macaws, love birds, just about any kind of bird you could legally own.  She had one sun conure that hated me and challenged me whenever I walked by its cage.  I'm not a bird fan.



I had a little parakeet that used to try to hump people's fingers all the time.  Lol.    A pervakeet.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 8, 2015)

I've mentioned it before, the wife has popcorn in the evening and usually only eats about a quarter of it, in the moring we toss it in the back yard.  All sorts of birds come and eat it but there's one pigeon in particular who is always waiting before anyone else gets there, he goes through and finds all the unpopped kernels first.  He's also become fairly unafraid, he'll walk the 3' high metal fence separating the pool from the grassy yard are right in front of the cats and land in the yard looking for food just a few feet from the cats.  He'll walk the fence up to within a foot of me begging for food.  Fearless  little shit.....


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 9, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre,
Gracie's Karma,
Ernie's Bert,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.




P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 9, 2015)

I got the liver results back for Karma....and it is normal! YAY!!! Thank you all for prayers for her! She is going to be fine. 

You can take her off the list now, Foxfyre. Thank you so much.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 9, 2015)

Good new, Gracie.

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre,
Ernie's Bert,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.




P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 9, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I got the liver results back for Karma....and it is normal! YAY!!! Thank you all for prayers for her! She is going to be fine.
> 
> You can take her off the list now, Foxfyre. Thank you so much.



Very good news Gracie and I am very happy for you and Karma.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 9, 2015)

When my birdy died I had so much seed left that I fed it to the street pigeons for a year. After that I still feed them some of my left over bread. Pigeons survive in every city in the world and I like to feed them. I fed some today when I went to town to get my weekend food.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 9, 2015)

5 days without cigarettes and 3 without Bert.
Still no sign of the old boy, though I've made calls to the pound, talked to neighbors and spent hours searching.
The nicotine patches are keeping people I encounter safe from harm and me safe from further harming myself.
I'm still coughing and gagging and the dogs definitely need a bath, (sense of smell is acute) but so far, so good.

I really want a cigar and have some REALLY good ones, but I do believe I'll wait a while before I take that chance.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 9, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> 5 days without cigarettes and 3 without Bert.
> Still no sign of the old boy, though I've made calls to the pound, talked to neighbors and spent hours searching.
> The nicotine patches are keeping people I encounter safe from harm and me safe from further harming myself.
> I'm still coughing and gagging and the dogs definitely need a bath, (sense of smell is acute) but so far, so good.
> ...




So sorry Ernie.
Did you think to look for him in the crawl space under the house?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 9, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> 5 days without cigarettes and 3 without Bert.
> Still no sign of the old boy, though I've made calls to the pound, talked to neighbors and spent hours searching.
> The nicotine patches are keeping people I encounter safe from harm and me safe from further harming myself.
> I'm still coughing and gagging and the dogs definitely need a bath, (sense of smell is acute) but so far, so good.
> ...



Hang in there Ernie.  As a former smoker, I can assure you that it is worth it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 9, 2015)

Last weekend of the Balloon Fiesta this weekend, and though we almost always have a balloon or two or three or so aloft in our western skies year round, weather permitting, we will miss the plethora of colorful balloons during the festival.  I won't miss the traffic from the hundreds of thousands of extra people in town.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 9, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 5 days without cigarettes and 3 without Bert.
> ...


It's closed up pretty good. At this point, I'm pretty confident that he's not close to the house.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 9, 2015)

Oh, and the most recent prediction for the end of the world came and went this week.  In case anybody noticed:


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 9, 2015)

Heading out in an hour to bring the new 5th wheel home.  Mrs.  BBD is all excited.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 9, 2015)

Pics BBD, or it didn't happen.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 9, 2015)

Only in Albuquerque. . .this happens when the 'box' isn't working.  The 'box' is what makes Albuquerque so popular for ballooning--different layers of air are moving in all different directions so all a balloon has to do is elevate or lower to find wind in a direction the pilot wants to go.  In this case, the balloons got caught in a strong current that was carrying them south and in serious danger of entering the airport air space which would net them a huge fine.  So to avoid that, they set down anywhere they can.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## Hossfly (Oct 9, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> 5 days without cigarettes and 3 without Bert.
> Still no sign of the old boy, though I've made calls to the pound, talked to neighbors and spent hours searching.
> The nicotine patches are keeping people I encounter safe from harm and me safe from further harming myself.
> I'm still coughing and gagging and the dogs definitely need a bath, (sense of smell is acute) but so far, so good.
> ...


  ''

*Miss me yet?*

* *


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 9, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Whatcha gonna do with it?


The batch I made yesterday is the main ingredient for oven BBQ ribs, which I plan on presenting next week when it's my turn to cook for the geezers.  Stuff like this reduction improve if left to "age" a few days.  I've also made home-made ketchup and Worstercheshire sauce to add to the recipe.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 9, 2015)

*Drool*


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 9, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> I've mentioned it before, the wife has popcorn in the evening and usually only eats about a quarter of it, in the moring we toss it in the back yard.  All sorts of birds come and eat it but there's one pigeon in particular who is always waiting before anyone else gets there, he goes through and finds all the unpopped kernels first.  He's also become fairly unafraid, he'll walk the 3' high metal fence separating the pool from the grassy yard are right in front of the cats and land in the yard looking for food just a few feet from the cats.  He'll walk the fence up to within a foot of me begging for food.  Fearless  little shit.....


There are times when cats lack the wisdom to leave well enough alone...to their great chagrin.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 9, 2015)

Meanwhile...today I changed my bedroom around (all by myself!..yay me!), took stuff to the patio room to take pics to put on CL to get rid of it cuz I am plumb outta room, and what is left over is for the new roomie that is moving in on the 15th. 
Tomorrow, we have to paint the room, steam clean the carpet and get it all ready for him.  And...Sunday is my 63rd birthday AND....The Walking Dead starts that day, so I consider it my birfday prezzie.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 9, 2015)

lol. I hope that cat being hauled off by the eagle got away safe! When I had chickens, my cat thought she would strut her stuff. Chickens are usually chicken....not these ladies. They surrounded her and began to peck at her. Cat learned real fast to leave the hens alone.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 9, 2015)

Gracie said:


> lol. I hope that cat being hauled off by the eagle got away safe! When I had chickens, my cat thought she would strut her stuff. Chickens are usually chicken....not these ladies. They surrounded her and began to peck at her. Cat learned real fast to leave the hens alone.


One of the urban legends up here is the froo-froo dog travelling with its owners in a motor home and the dog gets snatched at a rest stop.  It's not as much a legend as people would think.  Every spring I worry about my new kids because there is a nesting pair of eagle nearby.  Goat kid is just about right to snatch and take home to the eaglets for lunch.  Cats and small dogs are not spared the attentions of out larger raptors, either.  Sad to day, Nature is a be-atch sometimes.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 9, 2015)

I just finished my first batch of spelt flour crackers, with flax, sesame, and sunflower seeds.  They're really tasty if a little chewy.  Part of my long term diet changes include using "ancient" grains instead of modern, commercially produced wheat.  Of course, that means I'll be making lots of my own baked goods, since "ancient" grains haven't really caught on with the mainstream diner.
Here's a pretty good article that describes some of the differences between spelt and modern wheat:
BENEFITS OF SPELT VERSUS COMMON WHEAT


----------



## Gracie (Oct 9, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> I just finished my first batch of spelt flour crackers, with flax, sesame, and sunflower seeds.  They're really tasty if a little chewy.  Part of my long term diet changes include using "ancient" grains instead of modern, commercially produced wheat.  Of course, that means I'll be making lots of my own baked goods, since "ancient" grains haven't really caught on with the mainstream diner.
> Here's a pretty good article that describes some of the differences between spelt and modern wheat:
> BENEFITS OF SPELT VERSUS COMMON WHEAT


I've been missing bread, lemme tell ya. And pasta. I'll check out the link.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 9, 2015)

Read it. Interesting.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 9, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> I just finished my first batch of spelt flour crackers, with flax, sesame, and sunflower seeds.  They're really tasty if a little chewy.  Part of my long term diet changes include using "ancient" grains instead of modern, commercially produced wheat.  Of course, that means I'll be making lots of my own baked goods, since "ancient" grains haven't really caught on with the mainstream diner.
> Here's a pretty good article that describes some of the differences between spelt and modern wheat:
> BENEFITS OF SPELT VERSUS COMMON WHEAT


I've always wondered if ancient grains are taken from archeologically sites.........


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 9, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Read it. Interesting.


Spelt isn't the only available option, either.
Here's another article about some of the others: Ancient grains offer alternative to same-old wheat and rice.  Biggest problem is, lots of these are only available at health food or organic food stores and can be pricey.  At least they are not GMO.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 9, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I just finished my first batch of spelt flour crackers, with flax, sesame, and sunflower seeds.  They're really tasty if a little chewy.  Part of my long term diet changes include using "ancient" grains instead of modern, commercially produced wheat.  Of course, that means I'll be making lots of my own baked goods, since "ancient" grains haven't really caught on with the mainstream diner.
> ...


Actually, lots of them are simply still grown in places where they've been grown for many generations who never heard of the concept of selective breeding.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 9, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I know, I was trying (unsuccessfully) to be funny........ *sigh*


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 9, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Nah, I was being distinctly unfunny.  Sowwy!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 10, 2015)

Aww, you both are very funny guys!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 10, 2015)

Happy Saturday, coffee shop people!    It's a chilly morning here, only 50 degrees and quite breezy.  I actually wore my jacket out this morning!


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 10, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Aww, you both are very funny guys!


But looks aren't everything........


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 10, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Happy Saturday, coffee shop people!    It's a chilly morning here, only 50 degrees and quite breezy.  I actually wore my jacket out this morning!


You wear a fuzzy little lapdog with sunglasses as a jacket?  Okie dokie.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 10, 2015)

Good morning all.  Chilly here too with the temps going down to 50 and 51 the last several days--the coldest time is just before sunrise so you really bundle up to attend the mass ascension this morning.

Speaking of hot air balloons, we were wondering early what balloons the U.K. had sent over this year.  Well they sent three--two penguins named "Puddles" and "Splash" and a Pirate balloon which is one of the largest in the world, all from Bristol, England.  All had been lost in transit triggering a panicked search and finally arrived just in the nick of time for us to enjoy them.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 10, 2015)

Took Jasper to the Vet yesterday, he's been lethargic and "off" the last week.  After a battery of tests it looks like it's a acute bladder infection.  Give him medication twice a day but he looks like shit, heck we were worried he wouldn't last through the night, he looked that bad.  
He looks a little better this morning and is moving around some but still not eating or drinking water, we'll have to use the medication syringe to feed him water.  It's a syringe, no needle, the medication is squirted in his mouth, we can do the same with water.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 10, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Took Jasper to the Vet yesterday, he's been lethargic and "off" the last week.  After a battery of tests it looks like it's a acute bladder infection.  Give him medication twice a day but he looks like shit, heck we were worried he wouldn't last through the night, he looked that bad.
> He looks a little better this morning and is moving around some but still not eating or drinking water, we'll have to use the medication syringe to feed him water.  It's a syringe, no needle, the medication is squirted in his mouth, we can do the same with water.



Male  cats are unfortunately pretty susceptible to that.  But it usually does pass with proper treatment.  We'll hope for the best.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 10, 2015)

KQUOTE="gallantwarrior, post: 12519513, member: 31362"]





Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Nah, I was being distinctly unfunny.  Sowwy![/QUOTE]


ChrisL said:


> Aww, you both are very funny guys!


Would that be funny,  ha-ha,  or funny strange?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 10, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Took Jasper to the Vet yesterday, he's been lethargic and "off" the last week.  After a battery of tests it looks like it's a acute bladder infection.  Give him medication twice a day but he looks like shit, heck we were worried he wouldn't last through the night, he looked that bad.
> He looks a little better this morning and is moving around some but still not eating or drinking water, we'll have to use the medication syringe to feed him water.  It's a syringe, no needle, the medication is squirted in his mouth, we can do the same with water.


Good luck n more is better in this case.   Gotta him flushed out.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 10, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Happy Saturday, coffee shop people!    It's a chilly morning here, only 50 degrees and quite breezy.  I actually wore my jacket out this morning!


50 is warm around these parts.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 10, 2015)

50 would be freezing here, cotton buds are just starting to open and some of the early peanuts are bottoms up in the fields. We'll be raking goobers 'till Thanksgiving and then planting turnips and potatoes. The ground never freezes here, though we do see a few frosts It was 70 when I woke up at 9:00 a bit warmer than yesterday when we dropped to 65.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 10, 2015)

50 around here would make me and Mrs. Liberty younger than we are.

There is a Facebook video floating around these parts.  It is a Fox News show which asked who outside of Congress might be a possible Speaker of the House.  Larry Arnn, President of Hillsdale College was the name mentioned.  Kind of fun when we hear someone make the news in a positive light from around here.

Grass has slowed right down, so I have less to mow and can finish a few landscape projects before Fall ends.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 10, 2015)

Say Foxy, and anyone interested... if there's still a prayer/good wish list going on... I just heard that my brother is in a hospital with a broken hip after being hit by a car while riding his bike.

Don't know any details as yet and apparently he's not able to talk yet, but he's in excellent physical shape so in the absence of further info I have hope.  But wouldn't say no to more.

Thanks.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 10, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Took Jasper to the Vet yesterday, he's been lethargic and "off" the last week.  After a battery of tests it looks like it's a acute bladder infection.  Give him medication twice a day but he looks like shit, heck we were worried he wouldn't last through the night, he looked that bad.
> ...



I've read that cats in general don't hydrate themselves enough.  And Hobbes pretty much ignores his own water bowl -- if I see him actually drink from it I get concerned since it's so unusual he must be really parched.

But he's got another angle -- at one point, for whatever reason he jumped in the bathtub in the usual feline curiosity; I turned on the water spout just a trickle.  This fascinated him and he started pawing at it, then took it on himself to lick up as much water as he could hold, as it were his personal mission to keep it from going down the drain.  And now he does it all the time; if I walk in there he jumps right in the tub awaiting the trickle.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 10, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Well, if he is in the tub, he isn't in a tree.      Glad you stopped by Pogo.  Wish you would more often.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 10, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Strange as it seems, the last time he went up a tree (I've lost count) I just stood there and ordered him down, and watched him as he did it, climbing backwards.  So now the cat's out of the bag, he can't play that feline-in-distress game any more since I know better.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 10, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre,
Gracie's Karma,
Ernie's Bert,
Ringel's Jasper,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.




P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## Dajjal (Oct 11, 2015)

Got up at six am Sunday after not being able to sleep since 4am. Ordered a new game on amazon called. deus ex, the fall. Now I will go back to playing deus ex, human revolution, which I have almost finished.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 11, 2015)

Jasper is doing better this evening, actually ate something, he's also cleaning himself again but he's still pretty sick.  Still doesn't seem to drink any water so we keep giving him syringes full of water and he's starting to fight that now so yeah, he's getting better.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 11, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Say Foxy, and anyone interested... if there's still a prayer/good wish list going on... I just heard that my brother is in a hospital with a broken hip after being hit by a car while riding his bike.
> 
> Don't know any details as yet and apparently he's not able to talk yet, but he's in excellent physical shape so in the absence of further info I have hope.  But wouldn't say no to more.
> 
> Thanks.


Your brother is in my thoughts, Pogo,hope he has a swift and full recovery


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 11, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Saturday, coffee shop people!    It's a chilly morning here, only 50 degrees and quite breezy.  I actually wore my jacket out this morning!
> ...



Well that's just one reason why I would never live in those parts.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 11, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Would that be funny,  ha-ha,  or funny strange?


Why not both?  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 11, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Saturday, coffee shop people!    It's a chilly morning here, only 50 degrees and quite breezy.  I actually wore my jacket out this morning!
> ...



The come highly recommended.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 11, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Say Foxy, and anyone interested... if there's still a prayer/good wish list going on... I just heard that my brother is in a hospital with a broken hip after being hit by a car while riding his bike.
> 
> Don't know any details as yet and apparently he's not able to talk yet, but he's in excellent physical shape so in the absence of further info I have hope.  But wouldn't say no to more.
> 
> Thanks.



Best wishes to your bro!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 11, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Pretty much every cat I've had loved drinking water from the faucet.  I also had a cat who would stick his paw in a glass to drink whatever was in it.  You had to REALLY watch your drinks around him!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 11, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Say Foxy, and anyone interested... if there's still a prayer/good wish list going on... I just heard that my brother is in a hospital with a broken hip after being hit by a car while riding his bike.
> 
> Don't know any details as yet and apparently he's not able to talk yet, but he's in excellent physical shape so in the absence of further info I have hope.  But wouldn't say no to more.
> 
> Thanks.



Pogo, so sorry.  I didn't see this post until Chris quoted it this morning, so I didn't get your brother on the list last night.  He is there now though and we'll send all manner of positive vibes.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 11, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Say Foxy, and anyone interested... if there's still a prayer/good wish list going on... I just heard that my brother is in a hospital with a broken hip after being hit by a car while riding his bike.
> ...



Positive vibes.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 11, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Got up at six am Sunday after not being able to sleep since 4am. Ordered a new game on amazon called. deus ex, the fall. Now I will go back to playing deus ex, human revolution, which I have almost finished.



There is a free shooter from Steam called Warface that looked pretty good.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 11, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Say Foxy, and anyone interested... if there's still a prayer/good wish list going on... I just heard that my brother is in a hospital with a broken hip after being hit by a car while riding his bike.
> 
> Don't know any details as yet and apparently he's not able to talk yet, but he's in excellent physical shape so in the absence of further info I have hope.  But wouldn't say no to more.
> 
> Thanks.



Does your brother live far away from you?  Just curious because it sounds like it by your post.  How old is your brother, if that's not too personal a question?


----------



## Pogo (Oct 11, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Say Foxy, and anyone interested... if there's still a prayer/good wish list going on... I just heard that my brother is in a hospital with a broken hip after being hit by a car while riding his bike.
> ...



He's about 700, and he lives 62 miles away.

Or wait, maybe it's the other way 'round.

He had surgery last night, so I heard from another brother, but I still haven't talked to him directly.  I'm inferring it went OK since he said he'll be out of hospital in about two weeks.  But I still don't know any details as far as how it will impact him.  He's very very active normally and in great shape, up to now.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 11, 2015)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Oh well, 62 and in good shape, he will probably recover just fine.  Really old/unhealthy people have a difficult time healing from hip fractures.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 11, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Yeah that's true.  My aunt had the same injury a few months ago, though not on a bike.  She's 96.  She came out pretty well though.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 11, 2015)

My bunny is so spoiled.  I let him out of his room this morning (his "room" is my downstairs bathroom where I keep him and his litter box).  I keep his food and his water bottle in his cage out in the living room.  At night time, he goes into his room to sleep and comes out in the morning to eat and run around a bit before he goes to sleep again.  Rabbits sleep SO much, but I digress.   

So, I let him out, and he follows me into the kitchen.  I open the fridge and he scooches down and crawls in between the floor and the fridge door and just starts begging to me for "snacks."  He has a full bowl of food and water in his cage that he knows about but he wants carrots instead.  Well, I don't have any carrots left because he ate them all, and I gave him a date (it's a fruit, don't get smart ), and he just looked at me like, "well, this is NOT a carrot," and started eating it begrudgingly.    Apparently, I spoil my animals.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 11, 2015)

He stands on his hind legs and just looks at me when he "begs."  It's so cute.  I can't resist.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 11, 2015)

Good morning. I worked security last night. I really hate dealing with drunk women..... I got home a 5:15, went to bed about 6 and woke up at 12:09. Now, coffee in hand, I'm about to start all over again.
9 ball league at 6PM, so that means I'll be at it til 10.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 11, 2015)

I love this, except that I think it is illegal to ride in the back of a pickup here:


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 11, 2015)

Oh! today is my 7th day without a cigarette.
Last night was tough.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 11, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Oh! today is my 7th day without a cigarette.
> Last night was tough.



Hang in there Ern.  Three more days makes "10".  Four more after that makes "a fortnight".  And so on.  That's how I approached it -- small milestones.

In my experience once you hit two months it starts easing up.  One week down, seven to go.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 11, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Oh! today is my 7th day without a cigarette.
> ...


I'm seriously considering quitting also.  Last time I did I found the first 2 weeks to be the worse.  Thinking about going with the patch, used em on my 13 hour flight to Korea then back years ago.  Worked like a charm.  If nothing else it will get me used to not sucking on a cigarette making it easier to quit.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 11, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Oh! today is my 7th day without a cigarette.
> ...



A fortnight is 14 days?  I always wonder when I see the word, but never wonder enough to actually look it up.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 11, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



"Fort" from "fourteen"... from Old Englisshe _fēowertyne niht _("fourteen nights").

Common measure in many languages and cultures; in France they speak of _quinze jours_ (15 days).  

Usually we use the term "biweekly" but that could be a bit ambiguous, as it could be read to mean "twice a week".



Ringel05 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I'm sure I've posted this before but when I was quitting (the final time) a friend gave me a great perspective:  "you know, it's not an addiction --- it's a habit".

That was a nice psychological help.  An _addiction _is something that has control over you; a _habit _is something you do voluntarily, and can change to a new habit.  Ultimately it's simply establishing new patterns.  I found it helps to alter several patterns at once, e.g. change the furniture around at the same time.  They all become part of "the new pattern" -- which then associates with unsmoking.  Thus they reinforce each other.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 11, 2015)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



So I just spoke with my brother and he's doing well.  Had a complete hip replacement last night and expects to be released not in two weeks but more like two days.   

Simpler than I had imagined.  Of course it's going to be a while before he can walk normally, climb stairs and that sort of thing but he's in good spirits and didn't injure anything else.

I told him this is revenge for the time I beat him on (receiving) a pass play and unable to stop me, he pushed me forward, cracking my rib. Strangely he does not remember that one.  Probably because he failed to force me to drop the ball.  

Thanks folks for your good wishes.  It's looking positive.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 11, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


I'm doing the patch. I find if I could stick with a set time to put on the patch, I would be better off, but with my schedule, that rarely happens. If I'm late, I've been really jonesing and 10 minutes after putting on a fresh patch, I'm OK.
Now, this morning, I slept til noon and completely spaced out. I didn't put a patch on before leaving for Doc's I'm actually pretty much OK, but I have a lot to do today and am going to stick one on.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 11, 2015)

Update on Jasper, he's rapidly getting better, still sleeping a lot but is eating pretty normally and drinking more water.  I should have expected it cause he never really did drink much water and the last time he was sick many years ago was from dehydration.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 11, 2015)

A co-worker of mine died very suddenly Friday.  It's quite a blow personally, we were talking about our grandchildren just the day before and he seemed quite normal and chipper.  His position in the company was key and I know the company will suffer greatly from his lack.  For my part, I'll miss having a cup of coffee and a chat. 
Just goes to highlight, live every day like there is no tomorrow...


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 11, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Mine would jump up by the spout and say I want water.  I mean near perfect English.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 11, 2015)

Here is a photo of our new fifth wheel.  It's in the driveway because we've been putting all the stuff we had in the RV into it.  I will be moving it in the next couple days after we finish getting all the stuff in it.  Mrs.  BBD sure does like it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 11, 2015)

I had forgotten a simple dinner I used to make for the wife, haven't made it in years.
Cook up a pound of breakfast sausage add a bag of frozen green beans and 1/2 tsp of rubbed sage.  
I also do it with diced ham and ginger.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 11, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


OK I got out of the house without the patch.... or eating. Blood sugar crashed and I got pretty bad for a while. An orange juice and a bag of chips got me vertical again and I'm AOK after a meal. I think I need a keeper.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 11, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre,
Gracie's Karma,
Ernie's Bert,
Ringel's Jasper,
Pogo's brother,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.




P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> I love this, except that I think it is illegal to ride in the back of a pickup here:



Cool!    That was probably made before such laws existed.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 12, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Good morning. I worked security last night. I really hate dealing with drunk women..... I got home a 5:15, went to bed about 6 and woke up at 12:09. Now, coffee in hand, I'm about to start all over again.
> 9 ball league at 6PM, so that means I'll be at it til 10.



All I can picture is some drunk lady crying and bawling on your shoulder, as you try to steer her towards the door, Ernie!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 12, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



They also have those vapor cigarettes.  Maybe that would help?  I've heard people might get addicted to those too, but can it be any worse than smoking cigarettes?  I would think it would be better.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 12, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Awesome news!    Two days!  That's really good!  He must be doing very well with everything.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 12, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Are you diabetic, Ernie?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 12, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Here is a photo of our new fifth wheel.  It's in the driveway because we've been putting all the stuff we had in the RV into it.  I will be moving it in the next couple days after we finish getting all the stuff in it.  Mrs.  BBD sure does like it.View attachment 52347



Much more comfortable than a tent, I'll bet!


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 12, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Here is a photo of our new fifth wheel.  It's in the driveway because we've been putting all the stuff we had in the RV into it.  I will be moving it in the next couple days after we finish getting all the stuff in it.  Mrs.  BBD sure does like it.View attachment 52347



A Wildcat?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 12, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> Here is a photo of our new fifth wheel.  It's in the driveway because we've been putting all the stuff we had in the RV into it.  I will be moving it in the next couple days after we finish getting all the stuff in it.  Mrs.  BBD sure does like it.View attachment 52347



Well it is beautiful and I'm sure you'll both love traveling to wonderful places in it.  There was a time I would have loved that, but at this point in my life I would just as soon let others make the beds and do the cooking and cleaning when I'm on vacation.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


They can be if one buys the refill that is nicotine free.  I did cut back yesterday, I'll cut back some more today plus I'm going to the store so I'll pick up a box of patches.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 12, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> They can be if one buys the refill that is nicotine free.  I did cut back yesterday, I'll cut back some more today plus I'm going to the store so I'll pick up a box of patches.



Get the self adhesive ones, the sew on ones are cheaper, but...


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning. I worked security last night. I really hate dealing with drunk women..... I got home a 5:15, went to bed about 6 and woke up at 12:09. Now, coffee in hand, I'm about to start all over again.
> ...


The second one... pretty much as you envision, except she had to be carried. In her defense, when she walked in with her husband, she said she was going to get drunk and be carried out.
She and her husband are dear friends and valued customers. They may get pretty damned drunk, but they would never drive. When they come out, they usually arrange a ride before hand or arrange with staff.
The first one was tossed out that morning by her husband and then followed him to Doc's. She was starting crap with any woman who got within 3 yards of the soon to be ex. A knife came out and I got busy. Luckily, a local motorcycle club happened to be there to back me up.
It's part of the job I signed up for when I bought the place. Part of me loves tossing 25 year olds out of the place at 66.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Mildly hypoglycemic which is pretty much the opposite.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 12, 2015)

I wonder if there is a market for eating patches?  Apply them over your mouth for 12 hours.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 12, 2015)

Good Morning !

Happy Columbus Day !





I hope everyone had a good weekend.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 12, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> I wonder if there is a market for eating patches?  Apply them over your mouth for 12 hours.


You can be the guinea pig, let us know how it works.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 12, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Good Morning !
> 
> Happy Columbus Day !
> 
> ...


They should killed him and his whole crew......  Oh wait!!!


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 12, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if there is a market for eating patches?  Apply them over your mouth for 12 hours.
> ...



No way, I will lose tons of fur.  Gotta save it for a couch.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 12, 2015)

Mr Gracie is not a happy camper. I sprung a leak in my radiator in the van. He is out there pulling it out so we can order a new one. Mechanic wanted 100 bucks an hour, plus a couple hundred bucks for the radiator and Mr Gracie started mumbling about highway robbery...so he is doing it himself.

He is not amused at the moment. And he has to take me to town for my yearly mammogram since I can't take the van. Neither of us are amused today.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 12, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Mr Gracie is not a happy camper. I sprung a leak in my radiator in the van. He is out there pulling it out so we can order a new one. Mechanic wanted 100 bucks an hour, plus a couple hundred bucks for the radiator and Mr Gracie started mumbling about highway robbery...so he is doing it himself.
> 
> He is not amused at the moment. And he has to take me to town for my yearly mammogram since I can't take the van. Neither of us are amused today.



At least he can do that.  I wouldn't have the first idea what to do to pull a piece of a car engine out.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 12, 2015)

Long long ago before I met him, he used to have his own automotive repair shop. But these new cars? Head scratchers.

So....not only is google yer friend...so is youtube.



This is what he is following. Outside, in to watch the vid, back outside.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 12, 2015)

His hands are too big to get to the bottom hose...so...I stuck mine in there and moved the clamp enough to where he could get a better grip. Been a long time since I've messed with the innards of a car. Once upon a time, I could pull an engine with a cherry picker, by myself, with or without the bell housing. Without is easier to get it out, but putting it back in and lining it back up is a bitch. Or rather, was a bitch. Damn..that was 40 years ago.

And..since we are "so poor", we hafta to it ourselves. Even if I was as rich as some "claim" to be, I still wouldn't spend 800 bucks for an hours work by a mechanic when we can do it ourselves.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 12, 2015)

Gracie said:


> His hands are too big to get to the bottom hose...so...I stuck mine in there and moved the clamp enough to where he could get a better grip. Been a long time since I've messed with the innards of a car. Once upon a time, I could pull an engine with a cherry picker, by myself, with or without the bell housing. Without is easier to get it out, but putting it back in and lining it back up is a bitch. Or rather, was a bitch. Damn..that was 40 years ago.
> 
> And..since we are "so poor", we hafta to it ourselves. Even if I was as rich as some "claim" to be, I still wouldn't spend 800 bucks for an hours work by a mechanic when we can do it ourselves.



I don't even know what a bell housing is.  I've never owned a car or even had a driver's license.  

Sadly, I will almost surely have to get one in the next few years.  I won't be able to be a live in nanny forever.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 12, 2015)

Bell housing connects the transmission to the engine.

Getting an engine out WITH the bellhousing is a bitch. Fact.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 12, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Mr Gracie is not a happy camper. I sprung a leak in my radiator in the van. He is out there pulling it out so we can order a new one. Mechanic wanted 100 bucks an hour, plus a couple hundred bucks for the radiator and Mr Gracie started mumbling about highway robbery...so he is doing it himself.
> 
> He is not amused at the moment. And he has to take me to town for my yearly mammogram since I can't take the van. Neither of us are amused today.



Ooooh, I've made the mistake of thinking that.  Never again.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 12, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Yeah me too.
Sometimes as a kid out doing physical things I'd get the urge to drop everything and run back into the house and chomp down a bunch of crackers.  Only in adulthood after speaking to a nurse did I figure out why -- my sugar level dropped and starch converts quickly to glucose. The body knows before the brain.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 12, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Gracie is not a happy camper. I sprung a leak in my radiator in the van. He is out there pulling it out so we can order a new one. Mechanic wanted 100 bucks an hour, plus a couple hundred bucks for the radiator and Mr Gracie started mumbling about highway robbery...so he is doing it himself.
> ...


Thinking what? Doing it yourself?


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## Montrovant (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## Pogo (Oct 12, 2015)

blackhawk said:


>




WOW that's a nice rack.

(think it's audio though, not IT)


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 12, 2015)

Once you say, nice rack, all that is left is explaining and more explaining.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 12, 2015)

Pogo said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


No idea but I think the message works with either one.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 12, 2015)

Just ordered the radiator. Tax and shipping, total was $110.05. Ships out in 24 hours. W00T! I might be able to take my own car for the mamm! I hate riding with Mr Gracie. He drives like a grandpa.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 12, 2015)

Wow, this is some serious costume :


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 12, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Good idea.  I wonder if you quit, if it would help with your sleep apnea issues.  Imagine???  No more mask!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 12, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Diabetics get hypoglycemia all the time because they don't eat or forget to eat when they take their insulin.  It's very very common for diabetics to suffer from low blood sugar actually.  That's why I asked.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


No it won't completely correct the apnea problem but it will help make it better, apnea is hereditary.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 12, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I've heard of people who were overweight who got it and then when they lost weight, it went away, so you never know!


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Old wives tales with a grain of truth.  Their apnea never "went away", it was just not acute when they were in shape so it wasn't bad enough for them to notice.  Different degrees of severity, not everyone's the same.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 12, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Mr Gracie is not a happy camper. I sprung a leak in my radiator in the van. He is out there pulling it out so we can order a new one. Mechanic wanted 100 bucks an hour, plus a couple hundred bucks for the radiator and Mr Gracie started mumbling about highway robbery...so he is doing it himself.
> 
> He is not amused at the moment. And he has to take me to town for my yearly mammogram since I can't take the van. Neither of us are amused today.


Aw, sorry to see you're having problems, Gracie.  At least Mr. Gracie is the type who is capable (even if unexcited) of doing the work himself.  Be thankful.  Good luck with the MMG, by-the-way.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 12, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Long long ago before I met him, he used to have his own automotive repair shop. But these new cars? Head scratchers.
> 
> So....not only is google yer friend...so is youtube.
> 
> ...


I showed my youngest brother how to google what he needed to do to change his brakes and then stood by him and "stupid-vised".  He managed quite well following a youtube video.  I think he's now doing a lot of his own mechanical work on his car.  Problem with modern vehicles is that so much is computerized.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 12, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre,
Gracie's Karma,
Ernie's Bert,
Ringel's Jasper,
Pogo's brother,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.




P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 12, 2015)

Montrovant said:


>


Is that a fox kit?


----------



## Gracie (Oct 12, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Looks like one to me. The yip it makes, the ears. Adorable.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 12, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Once you say, nice rack, all that is left is explaining and more explaining.


This is a nice rack, too:


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 12, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Wow, this is some serious costume :


Some of those folks are _SERIOUS_!, aren't they?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 12, 2015)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Agreed, but the color...what type of fox would that be?


----------



## Gracie (Oct 12, 2015)

Looks like a young arctic fox? They change color as they age. Or is it the other way around...they turn before they get too old? I can't remember.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 12, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Looks like a young arctic fox? They change color as they age. Or is it the other way around...they turn before they get too old? I can't remember.


It could be, the eyes are right.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 12, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Long long ago before I met him, he used to have his own automotive repair shop. But these new cars? Head scratchers.
> ...


Did you tell him to pump the pedal a couple times after he replaced the pads?
Back before you could google those kins of things, I explained to a concert violinist how to replace his front pads. I guess I assumed he would step on the pedal at some point before he headed out the drive and down the hill. He came very close to wrecking.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 12, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Kit???? Don't they come pre-assembled?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 12, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Yup!  He's done well so far but is not particularly mechanically inclined.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 12, 2015)

Large Eared Fennec Fox.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 12, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Large Eared Fennec Fox.


Ding!  Ding!  Ding!  I think we have a winner!  Thanks, Gracie.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 12, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Large Eared Fennec Fox.
> ...


Google or Bing Images can be your friend.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 12, 2015)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


When you have time.  I'm working on finishing touches to my resume and cover letter for the university position.  Everyone else thinks I'm a shoe-in because I've been an adjunct professor for 15 years.  I'm not that much of an optimist and am tweaking the sales propaganda as much as I can.  Swiftly approaching 60, I'm thinking that a job that doesn't require climbing ladders and crawling around on my knees might be a viable option, I'm hoping to be a full-time professor by next semester.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 13, 2015)

Teaching mechanics or some other field?
I think you are on the right path and yes...you need something that keeps stimulating your brain but saves yer knees and back!


----------



## Gracie (Oct 13, 2015)

And if you can get your credentials for being a professor....that means you might find a position in Korea near your kids! When they are sent somewhere else, you can transfer too!


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 13, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Large Eared Fennec Fox.



Yes, according to the FB post I got the video from, it's a Fennec Fox.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 13, 2015)

I want one! Not really. But it sure is cute!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 13, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Teaching mechanics or some other field?
> I think you are on the right path and yes...you need something that keeps stimulating your brain but saves yer knees and back!


Actually, lecturing for hours at a time takes its toll on my back.  But I am ready for a more...sedentary occupation I think.  I love teaching, it's just the politics of a university that have put me off for so long.  I guess I'll have to adjust.  I do hope I get this job.  I can still work part time at the airport, if I want.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 13, 2015)

Gracie said:


> And if you can get your credentials for being a professor....that means you might find a position in Korea near your kids! When they are sent somewhere else, you can transfer too!


Actually, a job overseas would be an active maintenance position.  I will still not rule such a thing out, but I think the professorship is what I need to do for now.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 13, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I want one! Not really. But it sure is cute!


Baby critters are always cute!  Baby people look like pink frogs when you change their diapers.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 13, 2015)

In bed late and up really early, at the hospital for the wife's CT Scan on her knee.  Pre-op procedure for a partial knee replacement, she scheduled it for 6:30 AM..........
She got less sleep than I did.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 13, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Are you looking for a professorship there in Anchorage?   Or are you still considering Korea or Japan?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 13, 2015)

How about Halloween?  Have fun with it?  Or dread it?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## saveliberty (Oct 13, 2015)

Not sure how Halloween went from a single day celebration to a month long event.  Wonder how many have even heard of All Saints Day?


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 13, 2015)

Christmas stuff in the stores already.

You might as well take Bert off the list, Foxy. I just can't find the old boy and have to assume he's gone.

On day #9 with no cigarettes. It's still pretty tough, but I do feel a whole lot better. The main problem is that the dogs need baths. They stink! Everything stinks. Fabreeze by the box, I guess.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 13, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Christmas stuff in the stores already.
> 
> You might as well take Bert off the list, Foxy. I just can't find the old boy and have to assume he's gone.
> 
> On day #9 with no cigarettes. It's still pretty tough, but I do feel a whole lot better. The main problem is that the dogs need baths. They stink! Everything stinks. Fabreeze by the box, I guess.



I'm getting ready to buy Christmas presents.  Of course, I don't get money that often and I just got some for my birthday that I'm going to use for other people's presents. 

Just had to bathe our dogs today.  It wasn't because of the stink (although they were starting to get too much of that doggy smell) but because I found fleas on the newer one.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 13, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Christmas stuff in the stores already.
> 
> You might as well take Bert off the list, Foxy. I just can't find the old boy and have to assume he's gone.
> 
> On day #9 with no cigarettes. It's still pretty tough, but I do feel a whole lot better. The main problem is that the dogs need baths. They stink! Everything stinks. Fabreeze by the box, I guess.



Hang in there Ernie I know you can quit. Once you do you will love it.
Sounds like your smeller has now come back, wait till the taste comes back. It's wonderful.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 13, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Christmas stuff in the stores already.
> 
> You might as well take Bert off the list, Foxy. I just can't find the old boy and have to assume he's gone.
> 
> On day #9 with no cigarettes. It's still pretty tough, but I do feel a whole lot better. The main problem is that the dogs need baths. They stink! Everything stinks. Fabreeze by the box, I guess.


Congratulations!  Mixed bag looking forward to being able to smell again, can't use Febreeze or anything else that's scented, both the wife and I are allergic to perfumes and colognes.  
I had jumped up to almost a full pack a day with all the stress we've been under, I've managed to get back to just under a half a pack a day and shooting for a quarter pack today and tomorrow then onto the patch.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 13, 2015)

We got home from the hospital around 9, I went right back to bed........  The wife said she was awake and would probably end up going back to bed this afternoon......  I woke up at 12:30 and she was sound asleep in bed already.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 13, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Christmas stuff in the stores already.
> ...




You can get Frebreeze unscented. I am also allergic to perfumes and colognes but the unscented works just as good as the scented ones do.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 13, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


I've smelled the unscented version, there's still an underlying odor that I'm sensitive to.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 13, 2015)

Karma can come off the list too, Foxfyre. She is doing fine.

I'm sorry about Bert, Ernie.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 13, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Sorry


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 13, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Not sure how Halloween went from a single day celebration to a month long event.  Wonder how many have even heard of All Saints Day?



I've heard of it, but where is the fun in that?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 13, 2015)

Seriously though, Halloween is definitely a money making scheme with buying candy and costumes, but all the holidays kind of are.  It's because they are about the kids and having fun, and that is what the stores are counting on.  My mother always made my costumes.  I had a store bought one maybe once or twice.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 13, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Christmas stuff in the stores already.
> 
> You might as well take Bert off the list, Foxy. I just can't find the old boy and have to assume he's gone.
> 
> On day #9 with no cigarettes. It's still pretty tough, but I do feel a whole lot better. The main problem is that the dogs need baths. They stink! Everything stinks. Fabreeze by the box, I guess.



Sorry about Bert.    Good luck with the quitting smoking, and good for you!  Nine days is a long time for some people!


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 13, 2015)

Other than being able to smell cigarette scent on things more easily, I haven't really noticed any improved ability to smell since I quit smoking. :/


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 13, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Other than being able to smell cigarette scent on things more easily, I haven't really noticed any improved ability to smell since I quit smoking. :/



How about taste?  Like Peach says, I've heard you can taste things more after quitting.  I mean, maybe that's just with some people and it may depend on how long you've smoked?


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Other than being able to smell cigarette scent on things more easily, I haven't really noticed any improved ability to smell since I quit smoking. :/
> ...



Nope, haven't noticed a change.  I smoked for around 25 years, but I was never a heavy smoker.  I averaged maybe half a pack a day over that time, never more than a pack a day for any extended period.  I also switched from cigarettes to little cigars for the last 5+ years of my smoking, I don't know how that might have affected things.

Of course, I've nearly always been an incredibly picky eater so maybe my sense of taste/smell is different from average?


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 13, 2015)

I enjoy my coffee a bit more. As a matter of fact, I'm thinking Sumatran coffee is in order.
This morning's first cup was Costa Rican Terrazu. Cup #2 was Jamaican Blue Mountain. Sumatran..... Yup.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 13, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> I enjoy my coffee a bit more. As a matter of fact, I'm thinking Sumatran coffee is in order.
> This morning's first cup was Costa Rican Terrazu. Cup #2 was Jamaican Blue Mountain. Sumatran..... Yup.



You must be a coffee snob!


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I enjoy my coffee a bit more. As a matter of fact, I'm thinking Sumatran coffee is in order.
> ...


Guilty. I LOVE coffee. I love American style coffee, Turkish coffee, Italian espresso, Cuban coffee, Puerto Rican coffee.... Hell if I drop a bean while I'm running it through my burr grinder, I eat it.
I lived in South Florida for 10 years and fell in love with Cuban coffee. I've met entertainers and politicians at the coffee window and have learned how to make an above average cup. I have 8 Cuban style espresso peculators in 5 different sizes. I serve it proudly at Doc's and make 2 or 3 12 cup (2 oz.) pots every night and sell it for 2 bucks a shot. We make cocktails with it and have people come from 40 miles away for a caffeine fix on Saturday nights. I don't drink as much coffee as some people, but I generally drink 4 cups of very strong American style coffee and 1 or 2 Cuban coffees every day.
On my kitchen counter right now are 5 or 6 different varieties of coffee, most from World Market, but a couple are high end imported stuff you can't get just anywhere.
I just bought 4 pounds of Jamaican Blue Mountain. The latest crop was good and the price is lower than it has been in years. The 4 one pound bags were just over 100 dollars. I have paid up to $85/pound.
My partner is a coffee snob as well. I gave him 2 pounds of the Blue Mountain for his recent birthday and he said he can finally brew the last of what I gave him for Christmas.
I have taught him how to brew and enjoy Cuban coffee. He likes everything about it, including the profit margin. A $2 demitasse costs about 10 cents.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 13, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I can tell . . . you're like .  Lol!  Just kidding, Ernie!    I've never tried any of that stuff, TBH.  I just usually stick to plain old coffee from Dunkin Donuts.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 13, 2015)

Have you ever had Italian espresso? For Cuban coffee, think twice as strong and very sweet.
I invited a 40 something man to join me for a Cuban coffee one day after he saw my motorcycle and commented favorably about it. We talked for about 15 minutes before he introduced himself as I was getting set to leave. His name is Marco Rubio.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 13, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Have you ever had Italian espresso? For Cuban coffee, think twice as strong and very sweet.
> I invited a 40 something man to join me for a Cuban coffee one day after he saw my motorcycle and commented favorably about it. We talked for about 15 minutes before he introduced himself as I was getting set to leave. His name is Marco Rubio.



Nope.  I've never had any of that kind of coffee as far as I know.   When I was a teenager, I used to drink instant coffee, so I've come a long way, Ernie!


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 13, 2015)

Instant???? I've attempted to drink it, but not since the 70's.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 13, 2015)

I had some instant coffee yesterday....of course, it was decaf, and it was mixed in with some decaf black tea.  I call it cofftea.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 13, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Right now, I'm applying at the University of Alaska.  It's the second time this has come open and everyone, my students, other professors, even the office staff, are encouraging me.  I didn't take it last time because I hoped my family would be moving to WA and I didn't want to take a new job only to move.  The way they are doing things at the Uni now (due to budget considerations) is that professors are no longer tenured but work as contract employees.  This job has a 24 month contract and I can look around and see what else is available where my family is.  I've been an adjunct professor at UAA for 15 years, so I should be able to snag this gig fairly easily.  But, WOW!, it's been a long time since I had to write a resume!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Seriously though, Halloween is definitely a money making scheme with buying candy and costumes, but all the holidays kind of are.  It's because they are about the kids and having fun, and that is what the stores are counting on.  My mother always made my costumes.  I had a store bought one maybe once or twice.


I still remember when my mom tricked us out as the cast from the Wizard of Oz.  My brother had a hell of a time as the time man, his costume was made up using fruit juice cans painted silver!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 13, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously though, Halloween is definitely a money making scheme with buying candy and costumes, but all the holidays kind of are.  It's because they are about the kids and having fun, and that is what the stores are counting on.  My mother always made my costumes.  I had a store bought one maybe once or twice.
> ...



That's cool though!  I was a bag of jelly beans once.  I think that was the most creative costume I had.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I always got a kick out of the bedsheet ghost costume.  Elegantly simple...


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 13, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



You don't see too many of those around anymore though!  Most of the costumes I see kids in on Halloween are the store bought ones.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 13, 2015)

I always went as a gypsy. My closet is still full of bohemian clothes, lol. Then and now.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 13, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> I had some instant coffee yesterday....of course, it was decaf, and it was mixed in with some decaf black tea.  I call it cofftea.


FOXY!!!!!! Is it still a no no to neg someone in the Coffee Shop? This man has committed blasphemy.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 13, 2015)

Giz finally came home.  The wife got up about an hour and a half after I did and told me he had escaped into the neighbor's back yard (she said she went to bed about twenty minutes after I did).  When I looked he was still there, tried a couple of things to entice him to no avail so I let him be till suppertime.  Looked again and he was nowhere to be seen...... shit!  Decided to take a walk around the house and sure enough he was on the garage side, he saw me and took off for the wall and into the backyard then ran into the house.  He plopped down like nothing had happened and waited for dinner......  Little shit.......


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I want to make the little one a SpongeBob costume for Halloween, but I don't know that I have the craft skills for it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 13, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I had some instant coffee yesterday....of course, it was decaf, and it was mixed in with some decaf black tea.  I call it cofftea.
> ...



No Ernie.  You can't neg him.  But you can complain loudly.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 13, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Get some 2 inch memory foam from a craft store. One panel for the front, one for the back. Duct tape together. Paint with yellow acrylic craft paint.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 13, 2015)

Oh and since the Giz had such a hard day sleeping under the neighbors pomegranate bush/tree he's crashed out in the bedroom.........


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 13, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Oh and since the Giz had such a hard day sleeping under the neighbors pomegranate bush/tree he's crashed out in the bedroom.........


He's got his priorities straight, would seem to me.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 13, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Start with a box.   

Coolest Homemade Spongebob Costume Ideas


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I've got a couple of possible boxes, actually.  I'm just not sure whether to paint the boxes, get yellow construction paper, some sort of yellow felt, or what.  Then I was considering trying to make a Krusty Krab hat for the costume which would cover the little one's head entirely, just making an opening in the front for her face.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 13, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



That sounds cute!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 13, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre,
Ringel's Jasper,
Pogo's brother,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern with a special RIP for Bert.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.





P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 13, 2015)

Whoa!  Just had a bit of a trembler here!  Not much, but it made the glasses clink together.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 13, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Whoa!  Just had a bit of a trembler here!  Not much, but it made the glasses clink together.



I've never experienced that.  They say we've had "tremors" around here before (rare of course), but I've personally never felt anything.  It must be weird.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 13, 2015)

Funny thing, they tell you that animals will sense earthquakes, but they become accustomed to them, too.  My cats just keep on sleeping, I usually wake up just before one hits (if I'm sleeping), but they don't even blink.  Earthquakes are pretty common here and most do little damage, just shake the house a bit.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 13, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Funny thing, they tell you that animals will sense earthquakes, but they become accustomed to them, too.  My cats just keep on sleeping, I usually wake up just before one hits (if I'm sleeping), but they don't even blink.  Earthquakes are pretty common here and most do little damage, just shake the house a bit.



I've heard the same, and that they are more in tune to any kind of approaching bad weather.  I don't know how true that is though.  It's certainly possible.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 13, 2015)

Worse than earthquakes?  Volcanic eruptions.  Earthquakes don't throw tons of ash and other crap into the air.  I have a special "filter" for my truck in case of volcanic activity.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 13, 2015)

I lost my paint shop pro 6. I am bummed. Totally lost without it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 14, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Worse than earthquakes?  Volcanic eruptions.  Earthquakes don't throw tons of ash and other crap into the air.  I have a special "filter" for my truck in case of volcanic activity.



I live in one of the planet's most boring places weatherwise apparently.  No earthquakes, no volcanoes, large hail or tornadoes extremely rare, no extreme heat or cold, no overwhelming snowfall, flash flood possible but not the terribly destructive types that some places get etc.  But at least we don't worry about all that either.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 14, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I lost my paint shop pro 6. I am bummed. Totally lost without it.



How?


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 14, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I lost my paint shop pro 6. I am bummed. Totally lost without it.
> ...


She upgraded to Win 10.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 14, 2015)

Montrovant said:


>


----------



## peach174 (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## peach174 (Oct 14, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Win 10 doesn't support paint shop?  That sucks.
Just another of many reasons I'm not getting it.
I'm sticking with my win 8.1.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 14, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Worse than earthquakes?  Volcanic eruptions.  Earthquakes don't throw tons of ash and other crap into the air.  I have a special "filter" for my truck in case of volcanic activity.
> ...


I still wouldn't trade where I live, Foxy.  Although, if I had to choose someplace else, the Silver City/Lake Roberts area would be quite tempting.  I've spent some time up around the Continental Divide and like the area a lot.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 14, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Ugh, you say that and I hear, "Win 10 has problems?  I'm sticking with my worst version of Windows ever."  

I'm actually considering getting Windows for my Linux PC, just to dual boot and run games.  I can get a copy of Win7 for a reasonable price, I haven't quite decided if I should yet.  Maybe I'll wait till Christmas to decide.  It might be nice to have a copy of Windows later than Vista for when Vista loses support.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 14, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


It currently doesn't support some versions of different software right out of the gate, that will be fixed, mostly.  Most everything can be run from compatibility mode though so it's not that big of a big deal.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 14, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Here's the problem with not upgrading, in one word; support.  Specifically vulnerability support for Vista which will go April 11, 2017, that's long term support.  Extended support for Win 7 will last until January 2020.  Extended support means all you'll get is security updates, no software tweaks and fixes.
Yeah they have us by the short and curlies if we use their OS.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 14, 2015)

I aim to keep using windows 7 for as long as possible, but some new games, like the new wolfenstein use windows 8 ,so I presume I cannot play them. I have a large box full of software and games that was designed for windows 98 and I would still like to be able to play some of them.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 14, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> I aim to keep using windows 7 for as long as possible, but some new games, like the new wolfenstein use windows 8 ,so I presume I cannot play them. I have a large box full of software and games that was designed for windows 98 and I would still like to be able to play some of them.


Playing the older stuff on later versions of Windows is a crap shoot, some will work , some will work in compatibility mode and some won't work at all.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 14, 2015)

I have my paint shop pro 7 back (was using 6), got my windows 7 back and they can shove their windows 10. No need for it cuz everything it has as "new convenient" stuff is already there on google chrome.
I will keep windows 7 for as long as possible. And, W7 runs FASTER.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 14, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I have my paint shop pro 7 back (was using 6), got my windows 7 back and they can shove their windows 10. No need for it cuz everything it has as "new convenient" stuff is already there on google chrome.
> I will keep windows 7 for as long as possible. And, W7 runs FASTER.


With just the upgrade Win 7 is just as fast or faster which is why I backed up all my files and did a full system reset, ya can't go back once that is done.  It basically reinstalls Win 10 on the computer erasing everything else and all your backed up files/programs need to be reinstalled, restored to the reset computer.  But since I did that the Win 10 boot up time was cut by half.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 14, 2015)

I did the W10 less than a month ago. I hesitated to do the revert because it said I could lose some files. So I stuck with 10. Until I tried my PSP. I googled and others said it was not compatible with W10 and they were having probs too, so I said fuck it..I'm gonna revert and if something screws up...back to Staples I go. 
Took about 20 minutes and it took all W10 out. But by then, I already dumped my PSP6 thinking I would just reload it. Nope. Wouldn't take it even with W7. So I scrounged around and found another disk of PSP7 and that one is working fine.

I have my pc back. No fancy gadgets I never used because I have the same perks on Google Chrome. It was a waste for me. I like things neat and clean and easy to use. So now I am a very happy camper back with my W7 and PSP7.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 14, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I have my paint shop pro 7 back (was using 6), got my windows 7 back and they can shove their windows 10. No need for it cuz everything it has as "new convenient" stuff is already there on google chrome.
> ...



One big question I have (and I'll look it up before I decide to buy Win7) is what happens if I want to format my HD or buy a new one.  Will I be able to once again upgrade to Win10 for free, or will I have to pay for it at that point?  That could be something which makes we wait on buying a Windows version until down the road when Win10 is cheaper.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 14, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Just noticed in your #(*#@^$ Microsoft thread that I can download a Win10 ISO.  I guess I might get Win7 then.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## peach174 (Oct 14, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


>




Wow how cute !


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 14, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



It really is.  Almost made me want to make one.  Almost. . . .


----------



## peach174 (Oct 14, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Me too !
I would if we had little kids coming around for Halloween but alas we don't have any kids at all.
It's a good thing money wise for candy though.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 14, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I like when we get candy to give out on Halloween.  We get very few kids, so then I get to eat the candy that's left over.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 14, 2015)

Finally emerging from doing taxes.  There is nothing in the world more unspeakably hair-pullingly screamingly frustrating than an income tax return.

Actually the return itself was relatively easy.  Took a couple of days.  It's taken longer than that to print.  Software kept giving error messages.  Turns out it needs Internet Exploder at least version 9 to be installed -- even though I'm doing it completely *off*line, as always -- to print the form.  I've never even used IE but the version on the desktop was 7, and it won't take version 9.  Had to jump through all kinds of hoops but it's finally done, of course too late to mail it.  Now off to write a strongly worded email to the tax software company.  

rant rant moan bitch complain


----------



## Pogo (Oct 14, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


>




Y'all heard there's a punkin shortage this year?

Due to the unusual rain patterns, I believe what I heard was "there should be enough for Thanksgiving but not enough for Hallowe'en" -- which I assume they got backwards, unless they meant Canadian Thanksgiving (heard it on CBC).


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 14, 2015)

Odd, it's already mid-October and I think we've had 2, maybe 4 days when temps went  below freezing.  I'm thinking this winter might top last year as one of the warmest on record.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 14, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I had read that, but more like there would be a shortage of canned pumpkins but not fresh ones?  But that is second hand info so I'm not sure.  I would think pumpkin pies for Thanksgivng would outweigh jack-o-lanterns though.  But maybe not.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 14, 2015)

It rained a smidge this morning. Not enough to make anything really wet, but it sure made is smell nice outside.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 14, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



There were no pumpkin pies at the grocery store the day before my birthday.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 14, 2015)

Make yer own! Ever try cheesecake pumpkin pie? Oh yum!


----------



## Gracie (Oct 14, 2015)

Impossibly Easy Pumpkin Cheesecake


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 14, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Windows 10 really isn't that bad as long as one knows how to get rid of their spyware and bloatware.  Heck if you like the old Windows games (Solitaire, hearts, etc) those can be downloaded and installed.  There are 3 or 4 good start menu downloads to bring back the old Start Menu (or something similar).  
The only real problem I've had is with this laptop, if I go do something else with Firefox open and it goes to sleep when it wakes it can take a couple of minutes for Firefox to start responding.  I've had a couple of freeze ups but nothing recently.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 14, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Odd, it's already mid-October and I think we've had 2, maybe 4 days when temps went  below freezing.  I'm thinking this winter might top last year as one of the warmest on record.



Seeing similar here it seems.  I remember distinctly that last year on October *4th*, less than one week into the month, I was not only running heat, but it was cold enough to run the wood stove.  This year, have yet to turn the heat on at all.  Haven't even sealed off half the windows.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 14, 2015)

News every night shows record heats. It's been summer since January. Sun is out, about 4:30pm, and it is 75%.
They keep talking about El Nino....but i haven't seen any water yet. Or cold days or nights. Or fall. We may not even get a winter..again.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 14, 2015)

Making chicken and spinach spanakpitas for the wife.  Hope it comes out good, first time I've tried to make it.......


----------



## Gracie (Oct 14, 2015)

I'm making Honey Garlic chicken in the crock pot. I LOVE this stuff. LOVE it. So yummy!


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 14, 2015)

Shoulda done a little more homework on phyllo dough, came out loose and crunchy (at least the top did).  Apparently it dries out very, very quickly so don't bring it out of the fridge till you're ready to use it.  Also it's best to brush each sheet with butter or oil.  Still it was good, live and learn.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 14, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Make yer own! Ever try cheesecake pumpkin pie? Oh yum!



Blasphemer!  Don't infect tasty pumpkin pie with your nasty cheesecake!


----------



## Gracie (Oct 14, 2015)

You can't really taste the cheesecake. It just makes the pumpkin really....fluffy.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 14, 2015)

Pogo said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Odd, it's already mid-October and I think we've had 2, maybe 4 days when temps went  below freezing.  I'm thinking this winter might top last year as one of the warmest on record.
> ...



It has been in the high 80's here this week and us with no air conditioning.  But a cold front is due Friday and it will turn quite chilly.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 14, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre,
Ringel's Jasper,
Pogo's brother,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern with a special RIP for Bert.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.




P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 14, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Finally emerging from doing taxes.  There is nothing in the world more unspeakably hair-pullingly screamingly frustrating than an income tax return.
> 
> Actually the return itself was relatively easy.  Took a couple of days.  It's taken longer than that to print.  Software kept giving error messages.  Turns out it needs Internet Exploder at least version 9 to be installed -- even though I'm doing it completely *off*line, as always -- to print the form.  I've never even used IE but the version on the desktop was 7, and it won't take version 9.  Had to jump through all kinds of hoops but it's finally done, of course too late to mail it.  Now off to write a strongly worded email to the tax software company.
> 
> rant rant moan bitch complain



None of my business, but since you brought it up, are you doing your 2015 taxes early?  Or your 2014 taxes late?


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 14, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



We've been in the 50s overnight, but probably up to the low 70s in the afternoon....at least in the sun.  Pretty nice weather really, except for getting the little one warm enough in the morning without making her too hot by the afternoon.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 14, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Finally emerging from doing taxes.  There is nothing in the world more unspeakably hair-pullingly screamingly frustrating than an income tax return.
> ...



I haven't had to file taxes in years, but I wondered the same.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 14, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Finally emerging from doing taxes.  There is nothing in the world more unspeakably hair-pullingly screamingly frustrating than an income tax return.
> ...



Some people do them quarterly.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 14, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



It'll be nice for sleeping probably.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 14, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Finally emerging from doing taxes.  There is nothing in the world more unspeakably hair-pullingly screamingly frustrating than an income tax return.
> ...



October 15 is my deadline.  I almost always file for extension in April because it's way too busy a time to be tearing my hair out and keeping up with work.

It didn't have to go all the way to October, but   --- it did.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 15, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I hate math.  I hate taxes, so I hear you!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 15, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



True as we did that for a lot of years when self employed, but I didn't think Pogo was self employed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 15, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Understood.  I often filed an annual extension too, but thought that only got me to August.  But that has been awhile back so things do change.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 15, 2015)

Morning !
I hope you all have a good Thursday.
The weather is nice here, it is suppose to get up to 89 today and a 30% chance of rain.
Friday & Saturday we are suppose to get 80% chance of rain and cooler. My arthritis is not going to like that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 15, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Morning !
> I hope you all have a good Thursday.
> The weather is nice here, it is suppose to get up to 89 today and a 30% chance of rain.
> Friday & Saturday we are suppose to get 80% chance of rain and cooler. My arthritis is not going to like that.



I am looking forward to cooler weather with or without rain and the cold front is supposed to come through late tonight.  I hate this hot summer weather in mid October.  We had the air conditioning closed down in early October because it isn't supposed to be like this now.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm going to have a bit of an adventure in a bit.  Because of lifting restrictions and other limitations since my surgery, I haven't been behind the wheel of a car since before my surgery in early September.  So today I am going to see if my frozen shoulder will allow me to drive to the MVD express place to get my driver's license renewed before it expires in a few days.  I need to drive my aunt to her eye appointment tomorrow and need to find out if I can.  

I have an appointment with the orthopedic next week  and will get another injection in my shoulder and start physical therapy the following week.  And that should fix the problem and I'll be good as new.  Or at least as good as I can be at this stage of life.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 15, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> I'm going to have a bit of an adventure in a bit.  Because of lifting restrictions and other limitations since my surgery, I haven't been behind the wheel of a car since before my surgery in early September.  So today I am going to see if my frozen shoulder will allow me to drive to the MVD express place to get my driver's license renewed before it expires in a few days.  I need to drive my aunt to her eye appointment tomorrow and need to find out if I can.
> 
> I have an appointment with the orthopedic next week  and will get another injection in my shoulder and start physical therapy the following week.  And that should fix the problem and I'll be good as new.  Or at least as good as I can be at this stage of life.



Good luck, Foxy!    Let us know it turns out!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 15, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to have a bit of an adventure in a bit.  Because of lifting restrictions and other limitations since my surgery, I haven't been behind the wheel of a car since before my surgery in early September.  So today I am going to see if my frozen shoulder will allow me to drive to the MVD express place to get my driver's license renewed before it expires in a few days.  I need to drive my aunt to her eye appointment tomorrow and need to find out if I can.
> ...



Oh I will.  I am curious myself.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 15, 2015)

And in the 'interesting things we don't see every day' department, I just ran across this:






Two collided bullets from the Battle of Gallipoli, 1915-1916.  Imagine the odds. . .


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 15, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Morning !
> ...


I've had doors and windows open for the last week here.
It is getting easier after 11 days, though I do try to occupy myself to keep my mind off the missing pack of smokes formerly ever present at my right hand.
I finally ran 6 through the second 1873. It's as consistent as the other one, but the sights are off. Time for a target rack so I can make adjustments.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 15, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> And in the 'interesting things we don't see every day' department, I just ran across this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not only two collided bullets, but the black-ish one looks like a horse's head coming out of the other.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 15, 2015)

Kind of slow day at work today.  I'm trying to decide if I should stick it out for the day or take the day off.  I have no idea why things would be slow today.  That's pretty unusual.    Some days work comes in slow and then picks up as the day goes on.  At least I can always take off just a few hours and then try again later.  That's one of the good things about working from home is that I can pretty much make up time whenever I want and even though I have to keep to a consistent schedule, I am free to set and change my own hours.    I'm STILL sick of working from home though.  I so want to get out of the house now and work outside of my home.  I'm just bored, you know?


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 15, 2015)

I am having a two Mondays together with last minute overtime type of Thursday.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 15, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> And in the 'interesting things we don't see every day' department, I just ran across this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Odds are funny things... The Gallipoli campaign lasted about a year with close to one million troops on both sides. There were about 500,000 total casualties.
Let's say each soldier fired only 10 rounds per day and there were 250 days of fighting. That's 2,500 rounds/man or 2.5 BILLION bullets. LOTS of chances for 2 bullets to collide and you will find dozens of examples on line.
consider birthdays... take 100 random people with 365.25 possible birthdays. You will find that, on average, 2 pairs of the sample, will share a date.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 15, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> I am having a two Mondays together with last minute overtime type of Thursday.



Two Mondays together?  I'm not sure what you mean by that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 15, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> I am having a two Mondays together with last minute overtime type of Thursday.



Well hang in there.  It will be Friday with just a slight overlay of Monday before you know it.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 15, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



It used to be August not that many years ago.  And then if you had extraordinary circumstances and couldn't make August, you could request a second extension to the end of October.  So I used to do them in the summer, when work was quieter, working around vacations.  Now it's October 15.

Yeah I'm self-employed.  Spring and fall are the times when I'm busiest, so if we were picking a deadline date, April 15 would be about the worst possible date you could set.

Sorry for this disgusting topic.  It's done.  Somebody talk about something more pleasant, like backed-up toilets.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 15, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I am having a two Mondays together with last minute overtime type of Thursday.
> ...



Sounds like it means, take the traditional degradation of "Monday", for those with 9-5 M-F jobs -- and multiply it by two.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 15, 2015)

Wow!  Woke up fifteen minutes ago (11:30), I guess I must have needed the sleep.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 15, 2015)

So, I've got a job as an operator at a hospital in my area that I've wanted to get into for quite some time.  I had an interview earlier this week but I didn't want to say anything in case it turned out to be a big fat nothing.  Anyway, I will be keeping my current.  This job is per diem and mostly 3rd shift.  It will be kind of tough, but I am looking to get in over there, and of course, they hire from within a lot of times.  It's not the best job, but the pay isn't terrible, and I am excited to gain some "hospital" experience.     I just got the call from the Human Resources Department, so I'm really happy!    Anyway, I have to schedule a complete physical exam, drug testing and get a flu shot within the next 10 days.  Then, fill out a ton of paperwork because they do a background check and stuff.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 15, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> So, I've got a job as an operator at a hospital in my area that I've wanted to get into for quite some time.  I had an interview earlier this week but I didn't want to say anything in case it turned out to be a big fat nothing.  Anyway, I will be keeping my current.  This job is per diem and mostly 3rd shift.  It will be kind of tough, but I am looking to get in over there, and of course, they hire from within a lot of times.  It's not the best job, but the pay isn't terrible, and I am excited to gain some "hospital" experience.     I just got the call from the Human Resources Department, so I'm really happy!    Anyway, I have to schedule a complete physical exam, drug testing and get a flu shot within the next 10 days.  Then, fill out a ton of paperwork because they do a background check and stuff.



Woo hoo. . . she's moving on up!     Seriously Chris, hope this job is everything you hope to be, and just the right stepping stone to settle in to where you want to be.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 15, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > So, I've got a job as an operator at a hospital in my area that I've wanted to get into for quite some time.  I had an interview earlier this week but I didn't want to say anything in case it turned out to be a big fat nothing.  Anyway, I will be keeping my current.  This job is per diem and mostly 3rd shift.  It will be kind of tough, but I am looking to get in over there, and of course, they hire from within a lot of times.  It's not the best job, but the pay isn't terrible, and I am excited to gain some "hospital" experience.     I just got the call from the Human Resources Department, so I'm really happy!    Anyway, I have to schedule a complete physical exam, drug testing and get a flu shot within the next 10 days.  Then, fill out a ton of paperwork because they do a background check and stuff.
> ...



Thanks!  Me too!    With my limited experience because of working at home, this is really going to help me, I think.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Oct 15, 2015)

I came screaming in the house about 15 minutes ago. Mr Gracie was all like..WTF?

RADIATOR IS HERE....FEDEX....IT'S HERE! RADIATOR!
OMG RADIATOR!!!!!!

Goldie got her RADIATOR! I can....GO soon! Do stuff! Back to the beach!
YAY!!!!


----------



## mdk (Oct 15, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> So, I've got a job as an operator at a hospital in my area that I've wanted to get into for quite some time.  I had an interview earlier this week but I didn't want to say anything in case it turned out to be a big fat nothing.  Anyway, I will be keeping my current.  This job is per diem and mostly 3rd shift.  It will be kind of tough, but I am looking to get in over there, and of course, they hire from within a lot of times.  It's not the best job, but the pay isn't terrible, and I am excited to gain some "hospital" experience.     I just got the call from the Human Resources Department, so I'm really happy!    Anyway, I have to schedule a complete physical exam, drug testing and get a flu shot within the next 10 days.  Then, fill out a ton of paperwork because they do a background check and stuff.



Congratulations! How awesome!


----------



## Gracie (Oct 15, 2015)

(Goldie is my van. I name all my cars).


----------



## mdk (Oct 15, 2015)

I hope everyone is having a great evening. I met some good friends for a couple beers at a local brewery tonight and now I am having a nice cup of tea. Happy Thursday friends!


----------



## Gracie (Oct 15, 2015)

I am eager for tomorrow. BIG assed yard sale at the senior mobile home park where I always score treasures....plus...

RADIATOR day!!!


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 15, 2015)

Tough day tomorrow, can use positive thoughts.  It is very high stakes and involves court.  More late tomorrow.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 15, 2015)

Now the little one has decided she doesn't want to go as SpongeBob for Halloween.  Saves me some potentially disappointing work, but still, I was curious how it might turn out.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 15, 2015)

mdk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > So, I've got a job as an operator at a hospital in my area that I've wanted to get into for quite some time.  I had an interview earlier this week but I didn't want to say anything in case it turned out to be a big fat nothing.  Anyway, I will be keeping my current.  This job is per diem and mostly 3rd shift.  It will be kind of tough, but I am looking to get in over there, and of course, they hire from within a lot of times.  It's not the best job, but the pay isn't terrible, and I am excited to gain some "hospital" experience.     I just got the call from the Human Resources Department, so I'm really happy!    Anyway, I have to schedule a complete physical exam, drug testing and get a flu shot within the next 10 days.  Then, fill out a ton of paperwork because they do a background check and stuff.
> ...



Thanks MDK.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 15, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Tough day tomorrow, can use positive thoughts.  It is very high stakes and involves court.  More late tomorrow.



Good luck with whatever it is!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 15, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Now the little one has decided she doesn't want to go as SpongeBob for Halloween.  Saves me some potentially disappointing work, but still, I was curious how it might turn out.



Maybe you could be SpongeBob!    She would probably like that!


----------



## mdk (Oct 15, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



You're welcome my dear. I know how much you wanted this job so you must be through the roof excited. Great news!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 15, 2015)

mdk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



I am!    I will be starting in the beginning of November.  I might cut back my hours a bit at my current job if I have to because I really REALLY want to work outside of my house.  Lol.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 15, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Now the little one has decided she doesn't want to go as SpongeBob for Halloween.  Saves me some potentially disappointing work, but still, I was curious how it might turn out.
> ...



I don't dress up for Halloween.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 15, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I used to get dressed up when my son was small.  It's fun and the kids love it too.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 15, 2015)

Pogo said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Odd, it's already mid-October and I think we've had 2, maybe 4 days when temps went  below freezing.  I'm thinking this winter might top last year as one of the warmest on record.
> ...


Still in the 40's here!  I'm not complaining, but am wondering what this winter will bring.  Berry harvests have been really scanty pretty much all over and it's being associated with the lack of snow cover last winter.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 15, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



No freezing temperatures yet, thankfully, but last night it got down into the 40s.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 15, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Shoulda done a little more homework on phyllo dough, came out loose and crunchy (at least the top did).  Apparently it dries out very, very quickly so don't bring it out of the fridge till you're ready to use it.  Also it's best to brush each sheet with butter or oil.  Still it was good, live and learn.


Oh, yeah, you have to brush the layers with butter to make them work.  I've made spanakopita often because it's one way to use my home-made feta cheese and other people don't ask whether it's goat cheese.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 15, 2015)

blackhawk said:


>


God...what?  I was looking at the pink bicycle.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 15, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> So, I've got a job as an operator at a hospital in my area that I've wanted to get into for quite some time.  I had an interview earlier this week but I didn't want to say anything in case it turned out to be a big fat nothing.  Anyway, I will be keeping my current.  This job is per diem and mostly 3rd shift.  It will be kind of tough, but I am looking to get in over there, and of course, they hire from within a lot of times.  It's not the best job, but the pay isn't terrible, and I am excited to gain some "hospital" experience.     I just got the call from the Human Resources Department, so I'm really happy!    Anyway, I have to schedule a complete physical exam, drug testing and get a flu shot within the next 10 days.  Then, fill out a ton of paperwork because they do a background check and stuff.


Congratulations!  Good luck as you move forward in your career.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 15, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Tough day tomorrow, can use positive thoughts.  It is very high stakes and involves court.  More late tomorrow.


Positive thoughts and best wishes coming your way!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 15, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > So, I've got a job as an operator at a hospital in my area that I've wanted to get into for quite some time.  I had an interview earlier this week but I didn't want to say anything in case it turned out to be a big fat nothing.  Anyway, I will be keeping my current.  This job is per diem and mostly 3rd shift.  It will be kind of tough, but I am looking to get in over there, and of course, they hire from within a lot of times.  It's not the best job, but the pay isn't terrible, and I am excited to gain some "hospital" experience.     I just got the call from the Human Resources Department, so I'm really happy!    Anyway, I have to schedule a complete physical exam, drug testing and get a flu shot within the next 10 days.  Then, fill out a ton of paperwork because they do a background check and stuff.
> ...



Thanks a lot, GW!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 15, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


NeeCheeVo, dear one!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 16, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre,
Ringel's Jasper,
Pogo's brother,
Saveliberty's difficult day tomorrow,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern with a special RIP for Bert.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.





P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 16, 2015)

Seems there was some heavy rain causing major issues in California's Tejon Pass on the Grapevine.






That's mud.  

California Flash Flooding Triggers Mudslides, Stranding Motorists


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

Happy Friday!!!    I hope this meme doesn't induce seizures.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Seems there was some heavy rain causing major issues in California's Tejon Pass on the Grapevine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow!  That's a whole lot of mud!


----------



## peach174 (Oct 16, 2015)

You all have a great Friday and a good weekend.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 16, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Seems there was some heavy rain causing major issues in California's Tejon Pass on the Grapevine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I had to look up "Tejon Pass".  Never heard of it.
 Apparently this is along the coast, north of L.A.?


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 16, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Seems there was some heavy rain causing major issues in California's Tejon Pass on the Grapevine.
> ...


Have no idea, just passing along what the Weather Channel said.  

Just looked it up on Google Maps, found it on Interstate 5 between Bakersfield and L.A.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 16, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we're still keeping vigil for
> 
> ...



That is one hell of a fall sunset.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 16, 2015)

Yes, I-5 in southern California is pretty much shut down from the mud slides that were incredible.  And what they are expecting to be a "Godzilla" of an El Nino developing this winter could greatly exacerbate that.  On the other hand, I am thinking about all those empty reservoirs in California that could be filling up, so it all would be a mixed blessing.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 16, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Tough day tomorrow, can use positive thoughts.  It is very high stakes and involves court.  More late tomorrow.
> ...



We were able to have a judge terminate Harper's dad's rights today.  This paves the way for her stepdad to adopt!


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 16, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 16, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



That's good news Save.  I assume that was the desired outcome.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 16, 2015)

The cold front hit here with really fierce winds--some 60+ mph gusts--just before midnight last night as predicted.  And I slept better in a cool bedroom last night for the first time in several nights.  Nice and cool here this morning and the wind is pretty much gone.  Enjoying that a lot.  Possible showers today they say and it is overcast, but nothing close showing up on the radar.  So I'll believe that when I see it.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I have no clue who these people are, but I am guessing that is good news?


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Harper is my grand daughter and yes, it is a great blessing.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Well then, congratulations!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> The cold front hit here with really fierce winds--some 60+ mph gusts--just before midnight last night as predicted.  And I slept better in a cool bedroom last night for the first time in several nights.  Nice and cool here this morning and the wind is pretty much gone.  Enjoying that a lot.  Possible showers today they say and it is overcast, but nothing close showing up on the radar.  So I'll believe that when I see it.



I haven't checked up on some of the posts a few pages back.  How did you make out with driving with your shoulder issue?  Was it okay?


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 16, 2015)

Gene Simmons cat.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 16, 2015)

We call it "the grapevine" or "the grade" and yeah..it got pummeled with mud. Malibu will slide into the ocean if it hits there. Nothing BUT mud slides. But where I am? A few tiny sprinkles. Not even enough to water my plants well enough. It's missing us. 

Meanwhile....the radiator is in my van. It was a bitch to get in, too. I was cussing a blue streak something fierce. Mr G was holding it steady and since my hands are smaller than his, I finally got all the holes lined up and ratcheted everything in place but I am sure paying for it now. PAIN. Finger joints, especially my wrist cuz it was all bent cockeyed and ratcheting at the same time. DAYUM...remind me never to do that again!

But...Goldie is ready to go puttin' again. Just not today. I'm too pooped and sore and I popped half a vicodin just to take the edge off.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 16, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


That's wonderful, Liberty!  My daughter has been trying to get the older granddaughter's sperm donor's parental rights terminated for years so that the child's *real* father can adopt.  She had to threaten him with back child support to get the slime to sign the paperwork allowing the girl to be taken overseas.  Puke wad certainly does not want to pay all the back support he owes, not to mention his wife would probably castrate him...oh, wait...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 16, 2015)

Gracie said:


> We call it "the grapevine" or "the grade" and yeah..it got pummeled with mud. Malibu will slide into the ocean if it hits there. Nothing BUT mud slides. But where I am? A few tiny sprinkles. Not even enough to water my plants well enough. It's missing us.
> 
> Meanwhile....the radiator is in my van. It was a bitch to get in, too. I was cussing a blue streak something fierce. Mr G was holding it steady and since my hands are smaller than his, I finally got all the holes lined up and ratcheted everything in place but I am sure paying for it now. PAIN. Finger joints, especially my wrist cuz it was all bent cockeyed and ratcheting at the same time. DAYUM...remind me never to do that again!
> 
> But...Goldie is ready to go puttin' again. Just not today. I'm too pooped and sore and I popped half a vicodin just to take the edge off.


I would gladly send you some rain, Gracie.  Right now, I'm praying for freeze-up because it's so wet and muddy, the poor goats are stressing out in almost belly-deep muck.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 16, 2015)

Still above freezing here, and it's mid-October!  While I personally don't mind the warmer weather, it's raining instead of snowing and nothing has even begun to freeze.  It's messy as all get-out!
Well, I've finished all but one piece of writing required for the professorship at the Uni.  I have to write my "Teaching Philosophy"  It's pretty simple, I give the students all I can, they get the grades they earn.  Of course, I think they will be looking for something more ..."developed"...I should be able to complete the application and have all the attachments posted by tomorrow morning.  I'm not sure I want to change jobs, it's really stressful for me.  I'll be moving to 5 day weeks, day work, and will have a two-hour commute once I've moved to my place in Willow next summer.
Congratulations, ChrisL on your promotion.  And Save, too!  It's important for the family to be able to have this closure and inclusion.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Still above freezing here, and it's mid-October!  While I personally don't mind the warmer weather, it's raining instead of snowing and nothing has even begun to freeze.  It's messy as all get-out!
> Well, I've finished all but one piece of writing required for the professorship at the Uni.  I have to write my "Teaching Philosophy"  It's pretty simple, I give the students all I can, they get the grades they earn.  Of course, I think they will be looking for something more ..."developed"...I should be able to complete the application and have all the attachments posted by tomorrow morning.  I'm not sure I want to change jobs, it's really stressful for me.  I'll be moving to 5 day weeks, day work, and will have a two-hour commute once I've moved to my place in Willow next summer.
> Congratulations, ChrisL on your promotion.  And Save, too!  It's important for the family to be able to have this closure and inclusion.



Thanks!    It's not a promotion but a second job on a per diem basis, but I am hopeful that it will turn into a full time position, or I can obtain another position in the hospital after I've put in some time.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Still above freezing here, and it's mid-October!  While I personally don't mind the warmer weather, it's raining instead of snowing and nothing has even begun to freeze.  It's messy as all get-out!
> ...


Good luck, just the same.  Facing a job change of my own, I emphasize with the changes you must be going through.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Well, I'm actually very excited.  Lol.  I'm ready for a change.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 16, 2015)

Ugh.  I'm picking out Christmas gifts right now, and as usual, I just can't decide.  Part of my problem is that I have a specific budget which leads me to search for the best possible deals all day.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



The only reason why I'm keeping my "main" job is because this job is only an "on-call" type of job.  However, there is a very good possibility that it could turn into a full time position, and then I could quit my current job, which I am just sick and tired of, you know?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ugh.  I'm picking out Christmas gifts right now, and as usual, I just can't decide.  Part of my problem is that I have a specific budget which leads me to search for the best possible deals all day.



Christmas!!!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

Good luck and best wishes to you with your changes, gallantwarrior.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > The cold front hit here with really fierce winds--some 60+ mph gusts--just before midnight last night as predicted.  And I slept better in a cool bedroom last night for the first time in several nights.  Nice and cool here this morning and the wind is pretty much gone.  Enjoying that a lot.  Possible showers today they say and it is overcast, but nothing close showing up on the radar.  So I'll believe that when I see it.
> ...



No, not really,  I managed to get to Walgreens to pick up a prescription and to the MVD and renewed my license, but it was pretty painful and my left arm just doesn't have the mobility yet for me to do that really safely.   I called my aunt and fessed up that I didn't feel really safe driving her the longer distance in heavier traffic to the doctor today.  But she had a stand by driver.  I'll get the injection in the shoulder a week from today and will start physical therapy five days after that and things should improve rapidly.  By this time next month I hope to be pretty well well.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 16, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ugh.  I'm picking out Christmas gifts right now, and as usual, I just can't decide.  Part of my problem is that I have a specific budget which leads me to search for the best possible deals all day.


I have a few things already set aside and will probably buy for the locals before Thanksgiving.  As loathsome as I find sending gift cards, the cost of sending packages is prohibitive, so my family gets cards with gift cards enclosed.  I might send one small package, but I cannot afford more.  I quit sending gifts a couple of years ago when it cost me double to send the Easter gifts as it cost to buy them.  Screw that!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Oh, sorry to hear that.    Hopefully you regain your strength and mobility with the physical therapy.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 16, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Sorry to read about your pain, but be patient with yourself.  None of us heal as quickly or as well as we did so many years ago.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

You Christmas shoppers are on top of things!    I'm not even thinking about Christmas yet.  Let me get through Halloween first!!!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 16, 2015)

I just finished a great batch of jalepeno cheese and am waiting for my oven BBQ chicken to finish before I go out to finish my chores.  My modified Paleo diet allows me both cheese and some dairy.  I'm thinking this weekend I'll make a batch of yogurt for next week.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> You Christmas shoppers are on top of things!    I'm not even thinking about Christmas yet.  Let me get through Halloween first!!!


I kind of shop all year.  I actually have an oversized cribbage board I have to finish for my buddy for Christmas.  It's made of oak and it very cleanly and simply finished.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> You Christmas shoppers are on top of things!    I'm not even thinking about Christmas yet.  Let me get through Halloween first!!!



I generally get some money on my birthday.  I get so little money during the year, my birthday money is almost all I have to spend on Christmas gifts.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 16, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Different, but similar at the same time GW.  Today he shows up sans lawyer and starts his parental rights hearing by asking for a paternity test to determine if Harper is actually his.  Didn't impress the judge in a positive way in the least.  After twenty minutes of questioning the judge was done and granted the termination. My daughter's attorney must have filed a great brief, because none of us had to say a word.  Either that or the defendant just made it very obvious.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> ]
> 
> The only reason why I'm keeping my "main" job is because this job is only an "on-call" type of job.  However, there is a very good possibility that it could turn into a full time position, and then I could quit my current job, which I am just sick and tired of, you know?



Happy for you Chris!  You are being prudent and my guess is you will get a full hire out of it soon.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 16, 2015)

I had a shoulder injury for two years and finally it subsided.   I am younger and a super hero, so give yourself a break Foxfyre.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 16, 2015)

I kept having this image of my daughter having to take Harper to a supervised visitation with a person she doesn't know for two hours a visit.  Wondering what the dear child would think about why we were doing this.  So grateful we will not know.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 16, 2015)

My daughter has agonized over how, when, where, or why to address the issue with the older gd.  My daughter's husband is the only father this girl has ever known, or ever needs to know.  The sperm donor was an abusive asshole.  Lots more to the story, but that belongs to my daughter.  If I had known then what I learned later, the young man would never have had the opportunity to marry and have other children.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 16, 2015)

Well, my birthday/Christmas shopping is done.  I had $230 to spend and ended up spending $230.10.  I'm pretty good at getting just about to the exact number I set myself when I make online purchases.  

I got the Christmas gifts I wanted for this year, including some stuff for the little one I hope she will not get tired of right away.  I got a little badminton set, just a cheap thing to put in the backyard, but she and I can both get exercise playing it.  I also got her a big box of Legos.  I used to play with Legos a bunch as a child and they will engage her mind more than premade toys, hopefully.

I also ordered Win7.  I'll probably dual-boot the new PC, using Windows for games and Linux for everything else.  I think I'll go ahead and get the Win10 upgrade, but if I can put an ISO on disk or flash drive for later, I may just go back to 7.  I don't like Microsoft looking at the contents of my PC.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 16, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 16, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre,
Ringel's Jasper,
Pogo's brother,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern with a special RIP for Bert.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.




P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 16, 2015)

Hey guys!

Coming in to say hi!

Merry Christmasgivingoween!


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 17, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ugh.  I'm picking out Christmas gifts right now, and as usual, I just can't decide.  Part of my problem is that I have a specific budget which leads me to search for the best possible deals all day.
> ...



At this stage of life, Hombre and I and those we love have everything we need and most of what we want and buying gifts for special occasions is pretty much a semi-stressful obligation of buying 'stuff' that nobody needs or particularly wants.  So those gift certificates are the way to ensure that you can give a gift that will result in the person being able to get themselves something they really like and can use.  I love getting them.  And am more and more less reluctant to give them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 17, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Coming in to say hi!
> 
> Merry Christmasgivingoween!



Hey TK.  Welcome back.  You should do that more often.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 17, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> At this stage of life, Hombre and I and those we love have everything we need and most of what we want and buying gifts for special occasions is pretty much a semi-stressful obligation of buying 'stuff' that nobody needs or particularly wants.  So those gift certificates are the way to ensure that you can give a gift that will result in the person being able to get themselves something they really like and can use.  I love getting them.  And am more and more less reluctant to give them.



I use Dad Visas on occasion.  Better known as cash...


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 17, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> My daughter has agonized over how, when, where, or why to address the issue with the older gd.  My daughter's husband is the only father this girl has ever known, or ever needs to know.  The sperm donor was an abusive asshole.  Lots more to the story, but that belongs to my daughter.  If I had known then what I learned later, *the young man would never have had the opportunity to marry and have other children*.



Left out breathing, I'm sure it was just an oversight.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 17, 2015)

Anybody know where this house is?  Hombre and I visited a similar underground house in the Scottsdale area years ago, but I don't think that was this one.  Plus that terrain doesn't look at all like Scottsdale.  















]


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 17, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Anybody know where this house is?  Hombre and I visited a similar underground house in the Scottsdale area years ago, but I don't think that was this one.  Plus that terrain doesn't look at all like Scottsdale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is Villa Vals in Switzerland.

It's in this list of unusual, hobbit-like homes.  Real-life Houses That Look Like They Belong in the Shire

It has its own website.  Villa Vals

You can also see it described here.  Villa Vals | Subterranean Luxury in Switzerland


----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 17, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys!
> ...



I might take you up on that.


----------



## mdk (Oct 17, 2015)

Happy Saturday folks! I hope the day finds everyone well! All the best.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 17, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody know where this house is?  Hombre and I visited a similar underground house in the Scottsdale area years ago, but I don't think that was this one.  Plus that terrain doesn't look at all like Scottsdale.
> ...



Beat me to it.  It's listed along with a bunch of others on this page: Earth Ships

I had no idea -- was going to say "Photoshop" at first. 
I have a Firefox extension that lets me right-click and choose "search image on Google" that returns a list of where the picture appears.  Then you just choose the one that rings true.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 17, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Well, my birthday/Christmas shopping is done.  I had $230 to spend and ended up spending $230.10.  I'm pretty good at getting just about to the exact number I set myself when I make online purchases.
> 
> I got the Christmas gifts I wanted for this year, including some stuff for the little one I hope she will not get tired of right away.  I got a little badminton set, just a cheap thing to put in the backyard, but she and I can both get exercise playing it.  I also got her a big box of Legos.  I used to play with Legos a bunch as a child and they will engage her mind more than premade toys, hopefully.
> 
> I also ordered Win7.  I'll probably dual-boot the new PC, using Windows for games and Linux for everything else.  I think I'll go ahead and get the Win10 upgrade, but if I can put an ISO on disk or flash drive for later, I may just go back to 7.  I don't like Microsoft looking at the contents of my PC.


Have you ever considered making gifts?  There's a lot of satisfaction in making your own things and they are often far less expensive than store-bought.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 17, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Coming in to say hi!
> 
> Merry Christmasgivingoween!


Hello, youngster!  How are you doing?  Fill us in about how things are going for you...enquiring minds would like to know.  (OK, I'm interested.)


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 17, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Two of my friends will be receiving these because refrigeration is a premium and these are some of the oldest ways to keep butter fresh:


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 17, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Well, my birthday/Christmas shopping is done.  I had $230 to spend and ended up spending $230.10.  I'm pretty good at getting just about to the exact number I set myself when I make online purchases.
> ...



I can't really see making anything someone would want, other than the occasional thing for the little one.  I made her a castle out of a lawn mower box a couple of years back, she kept that until just recently.  That is about the extent of what I can do with my combination of skill (or lack thereof), access to tools, materials, and workspace.  

We got a used playset for the little one not too long ago and stained the wood before putting it together.  I am going to try and stain the neighbors' playset before Christmas, assuming I can find enough time when they are all away from home.  Hopefully they'll visit relatives between now and Christmas time.  That's the only non-purchased gift I have any particular plans for this year.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 17, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > My daughter has agonized over how, when, where, or why to address the issue with the older gd.  My daughter's husband is the only father this girl has ever known, or ever needs to know.  The sperm donor was an abusive asshole.  Lots more to the story, but that belongs to my daughter.  If I had known then what I learned later, *the young man would never have had the opportunity to marry and have other children*.
> ...


Nah, some people are simply not worth prison time.  Karma often assures such creeps get their comeuppance.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 17, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I thought it was a photoshop at first, too.  The proportions on the outdoor shot look wrong to me.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 17, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Maybe you could learn to spin, weave, and felt wool?  Makes wonderful gifts, especially for cold climates.  How about baking?  That's a great way to put together some ice gift baskets at relatively low cost.  And who doesn't like cookies and cakes?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 17, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Anybody know where this house is?  Hombre and I visited a similar underground house in the Scottsdale area years ago, but I don't think that was this one.  Plus that terrain doesn't look at all like Scottsdale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like an Art Nouveau hobbit hole.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 17, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody know where this house is?  Hombre and I visited a similar underground house in the Scottsdale area years ago, but I don't think that was this one.  Plus that terrain doesn't look at all like Scottsdale.
> ...


Damned!   I nailed that one, didn't I?


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 17, 2015)

They need a landscaper.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 17, 2015)

blackhawk said:


>


Bad hair chickens?


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 17, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I'm too lazy for all that!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 17, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys!
> ...



I'm doing better since the Dawgs won tonight. Overall I lost my class ring back in June, got it replaced. My youngest brother came to see me for a couple weeks. I hadn't seen him in almost five years.

I've been watching tons of anime, gaming hard and doing enormous amounts of housework, got an electrician to overhaul the electric system and installed a new ceiling fan and circuit breaker. So, I've been spending a lot of time helping my grandmother spruce up the house. Next up? The plumbing. And a diet. I got a new T-Shirt that would look good on a slim figure.

Planning to start my artwork back up soon, too. Winter seems to bring out my best art. So I'll post those on my Deviant Art page when I get going, feel free to look through my past drawings if you like.

JadeHarvester on DeviantArt


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 18, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Anybody know where this house is?  Hombre and I visited a similar underground house in the Scottsdale area years ago, but I don't think that was this one.  Plus that terrain doesn't look at all like Scottsdale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow!  I love it!  I'll bet is very energy efficient too.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 18, 2015)

Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 18, 2015)

blackhawk said:


>



  That's great!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 18, 2015)

Good morning all.  Slept through the vigil posting last night but there were no changes.  Becautiful fall morning here--at long last the trees are just beginning to show some color now.  We have a house guest - Sally the Shih tzu - for the next 10 days and she already has Hombre pretty well trained so they're out for their morning walk.  We'll play hooky from church this morning so she won't feel abandoned on her first day here.  Coffee is good.  Hope everybody is look forward to a good day.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 18, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Your drawings are good TK.  With the right foot in the door, you might find a market for those.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 18, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I haven't gone to the site, but TK has a thread here somewhere with some of his artwork because I've looked at it before.  He is pretty talented.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 18, 2015)

Yesterday we were going to make a trip up to Silver City, the wife let the cats out for a short outing in the back yard while watching Giz like a hawk.......  She went to grab him and bring him in, he slipped from her grasp and in a flash was over the wall with her trying to grab him again.  We didn't go cause she didn't want to leave while he was out, didn't want to be gone when he decided to come home....... six hours later.......  He's grounded now.  With the change in weather he's bouncing off the walls.......


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 18, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Anybody know where this house is?  Hombre and I visited a similar underground house in the Scottsdale area years ago, but I don't think that was this one.  Plus that terrain doesn't look at all like Scottsdale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The exterior looks a lot like a house in my home town. It's been 50 years since I've seen it, so I can't say what it looks like these days, but the terrain does look like Connecticut.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 18, 2015)

Been looking for the Swiffer dusting handles for at least a month or two, should have asked the wife right off the bat, "oh yeah, I put them in the umbrella stand so they wouldn't get lost......"  Like I would think to look there.......


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 18, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Been looking for the Swiffer dusting handles for at least a month or two, should have asked the wife right off the bat, "oh yeah, I put them in the umbrella stand so they wouldn't get lost......"  Like I would think to look there.......



I don't use Swiffers.  I do it the old-fashioned way with furniture polish and a rag.  Lol.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 18, 2015)

I just open the doors and fire up the air compressor.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 18, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> I just open the doors and fire up the air compressor.



Seriously?


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 18, 2015)

Just the deck... This time of the year, I get thousands of acorns falling and I either clean them up, or put shoes on when I go out there for coffee.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 18, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Been looking for the Swiffer dusting handles for at least a month or two, should have asked the wife right off the bat, "oh yeah, I put them in the umbrella stand so they wouldn't get lost......"  Like I would think to look there.......
> ...


That's too much work......  I like Ernie's method better......


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 18, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Just the deck... This time of the year, I get thousands of acorns falling and I either clean them up, or put shoes on when I go out there for coffee.



Why not pick them up and spread them around the countryside wherever you go. You could leave a trail of future oak trees behind you. I tried to do it with sunflowers by spreading thousands of seeds everywhere I went . But I discovered that slugs and snails find sunflower seedlings tasty so they eat the vast majority of them and kill them off. So I had a very small crop of sunflowers that grew to fruition.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 18, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Just the deck... This time of the year, I get thousands of acorns falling and I either clean them up, or put shoes on when I go out there for coffee.


We had that back in Northern Virginia, some seasons it would "rain" acorns.......  Very interesting if you have the old style metal lawn furniture...... woke me up on more than one occasion.....


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 18, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> I just open the doors and fire up the air compressor.



What?  No gas powered back pack blower?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 18, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Just the deck... This time of the year, I get thousands of acorns falling and I either clean them up, or put shoes on when I go out there for coffee.
> ...



We have a TON of Oaks in my back yard (which is woods in a conservation area).  No need for any more or they would block out the sun completely in the summer.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 18, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



When I was a wee sprout I used 'em for batting practice.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 18, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Just the deck... This time of the year, I get thousands of acorns falling and I either clean them up, or put shoes on when I go out there for coffee.
> ...


There are billions of acorns here. My lawn has thousands of tiny oak saplings that I have to mow, pull or chop. The very last thing I want to do with acorns is plant trees that will make..... _*more damned acorns.*_


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 18, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Just the deck... This time of the year, I get thousands of acorns falling and I either clean them up, or put shoes on when I go out there for coffee.
> ...


I have a metal roof, thank you.


----------



## Dante (Oct 18, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> I have a metal roof, thank you.


in your mouth?

sorry, couldn't resist. Dante didn't know this place still exists


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 18, 2015)

Dante said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I have a metal roof, thank you.
> ...


It goes with his teeth........






Oh and sorry, didn't know Dante still existed.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 18, 2015)

Lately the wife's been watching Daryl's House (Daryl Hall from Hall and Oats fame).  He has a place in Millerton, NY which he jams with a myriad of new and established musicians and they have a cooking section on some as many musicians share their favorite recipes.  He's jamming with Smokey Robinson right now. 

Live From Daryl's House: This Month's Episode


----------



## Dante (Oct 18, 2015)

A while,back when I scoped out a few shows on cable tv (I ditched my tv) I caught Daryl's House. cool interactions with other musicians.

A truly great show like that was Elvis Costello's show...don't know what happened to it


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 18, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre,
Ringel's Jasper,
Pogo's brother,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern with a special RIP for Bert.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.




P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 18, 2015)

Dante said:


> A while,back when I scoped out a few shows on cable tv (I ditched my tv) I caught Daryl's House. cool interactions with other musicians.
> 
> A truly great show like that was Elvis Costello's show...don't know what happened to it


It ran until 2011, don't know what happened to it either.  Heck the only time the TV is on is when my wife is watching it otherwise it's off and most the time I'm busy with projects so I rarely watch it anyway.  We're using a Roku 3.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 19, 2015)

Tomorrow is mammogram day. I don't look forward to it. They think my boob is taffy when they start stretching it all over that plate. Jeez.

And karma has an ear infection so not only do I have to go get my boob squished, I hafta take Karm to the vet so they can check it out.

Sigh. If it ain't one thing, its another!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 19, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Tomorrow is mammogram day. I don't look forward to it. They think my boob is taffy when they start stretching it all over that plate. Jeez.
> 
> And karma has an ear infection so not only do I have to go get my boob squished, I hafta take Karm to the vet so they can check it out.
> 
> Sigh. If it ain't one thing, its another!



Well for you that mammogram is especially important but that too shall quickly pass.  Karma is back on the list and hopefully that is really short term too.  But I know what you mean.  I was so hoping that I would feel wonderful after my surgery but the back injjury and flareup of my frozen shoulder has not made that possible.  I am looking forward to being done with both.


----------



## westwall (Oct 19, 2015)

So, my little one is now preparing her breakfast and lunch for herself.  I was going to help her prep things but she was "no, please...I am enjoying my alone time!"  I love the young lady she is growing into...but I miss my little girl!


----------



## peach174 (Oct 19, 2015)

Morning


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 19, 2015)

westwall said:


> So, my little one is now preparing her breakfast and lunch for herself.  I was going to help her prep things but she was "no, please...I am enjoying my alone time!"  I love the young lady she is growing into...but I miss my little girl!



Trust me.  That little twinge of hurt when you are no longer 'needed' is the price we pay for the pride that they are becoming their own strong, independent person.  But she is always going to be your 'little girl'.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 19, 2015)

Dante said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I have a metal roof, thank you.
> ...


Please try to forget again, OK?


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 19, 2015)

westwall said:


> So, my little one is now preparing her breakfast and lunch for herself.  I was going to help her prep things but she was "no, please...I am enjoying my alone time!"  I love the young lady she is growing into...but I miss my little girl!


My little girl is 33, has a great career and owns her own home. I'm finally used to, and appreciative, of her independence. I do remember cringing at cooking, but for me, it came much earlier when horses replaced me as the most important thing in her life. To this day, I hate "My Little Pony".


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 19, 2015)

today is day 16 without my cigarettes. Yesterday was the toughest yet, probably due to going to step 2 on the patches. I may just pick up a box of nicotine lozenges just to get me through those spots.
I do feel a lot better. food and drink tastes better and I've stopped coughing. The COPD even seems better. Being single seems to have more benefits than just peace of mind.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 19, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> today is day 16 without my cigarettes. Yesterday was the toughest yet, probably due to going to step 2 on the patches. I may just pick up a box of nicotine lozenges just to get me through those spots.
> I do feel a lot better. food and drink tastes better and I've stopped coughing. The COPD even seems better. Being single seems to have more benefits than just peace of mind.



Hang in there.  I was taught that it takes 21 days or so for the nicotine to completely clear your system and after that the addiction is mostly broken.  That's cold turkey though and I don't know what the dynamics are with the patches or other means of obtaining nictotine.  But the cravings that come on us are fierce and feel almost unbearable, but if we focus on not giving into them they do pass.  And as time passes they gradually decrease in frequency and intensity overall until you no longer have them.  But I do understand how tough it can be.


----------



## westwall (Oct 19, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> today is day 16 without my cigarettes. Yesterday was the toughest yet, probably due to going to step 2 on the patches. I may just pick up a box of nicotine lozenges just to get me through those spots.
> I do feel a lot better. food and drink tastes better and I've stopped coughing. The COPD even seems better. Being single seems to have more benefits than just peace of mind.







Congrats Ernie!  Keep it up.  You WILL be happy in the long run.


----------



## Dante (Oct 19, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Poor Ernie. Never did learn how to just pass over a post with your screen name in it.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 19, 2015)

Shhh! be vewy vewy quiet.
I'm hunting cwazy people today.
You'd better run !!!


----------



## Dante (Oct 19, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Shhh! be vewy vewy quiet.
> I'm hunting cwazy people today.
> You'd better run !!!


pretty cool. Never seen anyone hunt in a mirror before

cool


----------



## peach174 (Oct 19, 2015)

Dante said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Shhh! be vewy vewy quiet.
> ...




I'm better than this guy.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 19, 2015)

Dante said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Shhh! be vewy vewy quiet.
> ...


Look at the guy in the ward room next to you........


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 19, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre,
Ringel's Jasper,
Pogo's brother,
Gracie's Karma,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern with a special RIP for Bert.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.




P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Montrovant (Oct 20, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we're still keeping vigil for
> 
> ...



Looks like someone forgot to finish part of that home!


----------



## Gracie (Oct 20, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Tomorrow is mammogram day. I don't look forward to it. They think my boob is taffy when they start stretching it all over that plate. Jeez.
> ...


Your frozen shoulder has lasted too long. I got mine to work again within 2 weeks by looking at vids on youtube on how to unfreeze it. Have you tried that? Do check it out. If you don't get that shoulder to moving soon like it should, it could stay that way.

Meanwhile...mamm went fine. We talked Woodstock while she manipulated my boob in non normal positions...did squish a bit harder than usual, but we were busy laughing about the past and I got thru it ok.

Karma on the other hand....she has a double ear infection. Yeast infection, he said. They flushed her ears and he said lots of goop came out. She is being treated for it and is sleeping peacefully right now. Next week, she goes back in again for another flush and more gel squirted in her ears and hopefully it will be gone. Plus, she gets yet another liver test to make sure all is still going well. She is not in pain so I am at ease. Thanks for putting her back on my list. She is my fur daughter and I love her very much.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 20, 2015)

how to heal frozen shoulder - YouTube


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.
> ...



I think it's just a covered patio.  I think it's gorgeous.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Are you a professional shooter?  That's pretty impressive, Peach!


----------



## peach174 (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



No just  been shooting since I was young teen.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

peach174 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



You should be in competitions and win some $$!


----------



## peach174 (Oct 20, 2015)

Good Moring all !


----------



## peach174 (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



No I just like practicing in order to have a good aim. We have rattle snakes around here.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 20, 2015)

peach174 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



For snakes, I am confident the best weapon is a shotgun. You don't have to be a very good shot.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 20, 2015)

Gracie said:


> how to heal frozen shoulder - YouTube



Thanks but I have all the videos for PT etc.  I am under doctor's care but the pain is too intense to do much in the way of P.T., so I'll get an injection on Friday that will calm the pain within 48 hours or so and then can get back on the PT.  I had pretty well regained all the mobility at the time I went for surgery, but the surgery set me way back on that so now I need to do it all over again.  But I am confident it will get well.  My very good friend the E.R. doc had the same kind of issue I have and it took her the best part of a year to get fully over it.  So she's working with me as well as the orthopedic and I start P.T. next week.  It will be fine.  Right now it hurts like the dickens.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 20, 2015)

peach174 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I love target practice too and have been shooting since I was a kid and I could hit a bulls eye most of the time.  Haven't done it for years though so I'm sure I'm rusty.  With the price of ammo these days, it's a lot more expensive than it used to be.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > how to heal frozen shoulder - YouTube
> ...



Sorry to hear about that, Foxy.  Hope you get well soon.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I've target practiced with my dad when I was a little girl and also I had a friend who owned several firearms and let me shoot them.  It was fun.  I like target shooting.  I also haven't done it in a long time.  I don't know anyone who owns a gun (that I KNOW of anyway).


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Yes.  I am quite happy to share the bounty of venison, quail, pheasant etc. that the hunters in my life supply us with, but I am not a hunter myself except with a camera.  I suspect I could competently furnish us with meat if I had to do that though.  Hombre is a very good shot too.  But I grew up when everybody had guns and knew how to use them.  Even the kids in my high school would have a shotgun or rifle in their pickups when they came to school so they could go hunting immediately after the last class.  Then it was so natural and ordinary that nobody thought anything about it.  But things have changed and it isn't that way anymore.  Still, I think pretty much everybody I know does own some sort of firearm.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 20, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Were you at Woodstock too?


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 20, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


The best weapon for a snake is a hoe.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 20, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Tell me about it! My new revolvers run about $1/round, the automatic is about $0.60 and the little .38 costs about 30 cents.
The rifles and shotguns are all between 75 cents and a buck.
Last Thursday, Max, Lori and Jim came over and we shot up $200 bucks in 45 minutes.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Come on down!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 20, 2015)

I sort of rejected the "Hippie culture" way back when so Woodstock was not really the thing for me or most of my friends.  (I am more of a "Hippie" now than I was as a youngster.  )  But Woodstock certainly did ingrain itself as an iconic symbol of the culture of that time.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 20, 2015)

As you know, 2 of us here have a special link due to Woodstock. Gracie having been there too would be kind of cool.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 20, 2015)

The weather has barely started to turn colder, just a couple of weeks of 50s type weather, but my psoriasis, particularly on my hands, has flared up.    It's so annoying having the skin split around my knuckles.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 20, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> The weather has barely started to turn colder, just a couple of weeks of 50s type weather, but my psoriasis, particularly on my hands, has flared up.    It's so annoying having the skin split around my knuckles.



I use a product called Psoriasin that has really worked for me.  Usually available OTC at your local pharmacy or even the super market or the last I bought was through Amazon.  I tried the one Ringel recommended but didn't get the same good results.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 20, 2015)

Two neat ideas for Halloween:


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 20, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > The weather has barely started to turn colder, just a couple of weeks of 50s type weather, but my psoriasis, particularly on my hands, has flared up.    It's so annoying having the skin split around my knuckles.
> ...



I have a jar of that in the bathroom. 

Unfortunately, unless I get myself some disposable latex gloves or something like that, putting it all over my hands leads to greasy psoriasis ointment getting all over things.  I should have bought some when I was buying Christmas presents.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 20, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > The weather has barely started to turn colder, just a couple of weeks of 50s type weather, but my psoriasis, particularly on my hands, has flared up.    It's so annoying having the skin split around my knuckles.
> ...


It's funny, since being down here in El Paso I've rarely had an outbreak and the couple I've had have been extremely mild.  Believe it or not we've had more humidity down here than up in Colorado Springs.  Heck, I couldn't tell you where the psoriasis cream is right this minute, I'd have to hunt for it.......  No telling what winter will bring though.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 20, 2015)

Since the Giz escape a few days back we dug out the old cat harnesses.  Tried the newest one but he wold slip out of it in a minute so we put the LittleBoy's old harness on him (has about 20 ft of cord attached to it)  He hasn't been able yet to get out of it so he's unhappy but has only recently looked at trying to get over the wall today.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 20, 2015)

Ernie S. , no...I never made it there, I'm sad to say. My mamm gal's mom was there though. The subject came up when she saw I only had one breast and asked me how I was doing and was I going to get an implant and I said nah...too old now to give a damn and the one gone saw lots of action anyway and that led to hitch hiking to 'Frisco without a top on, burning my bra in Iowa at a jam concert and Woodstock where they let their girls burst free, lol.

I don't have psoriasis on my hands...but I do behind my ears and on the side of my head. COCONUT OIL does wonders. I clunk it on, let it sit on my whole head and hair for about half an hour, then rinse with Selsun Blue. Works like a charm. Might be good for hands? Not so greasy either and if you forget and touch your mouth with your hands, it won't kill ya cuz it's just coconut oil.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 20, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Ernie S. , no...I never made it there, I'm sad to say. My mamm gal's mom was there though. The subject came up when she saw I only had one breast and asked me how I was doing and was I going to get an implant and I said nah...too old now to give a damn and the one gone saw lots of action anyway and that led to hitch hiking to 'Frisco without a top on, burning my bra in Iowa at a jam concert and Woodstock where they let their girls burst free, lol.
> 
> I don't have psoriasis on my hands...but I do behind my ears and on the side of my head. COCONUT OIL does wonders. I clunk it on, let it sit on my whole head and hair for about half an hour, then rinse with Selsun Blue. Works like a charm. Might be good for hands? Not so greasy either and if you forget and touch your mouth with your hands, it won't kill ya cuz it's just coconut oil.



I actually used coconut oil for a bit.  It worked well enough as a covering/lubricant, but I've yet to find anything that actually gets the psoriasis to retreat at all.  I basically just moisturize and cover up the psoriasis and hope that keeps my skin from splitting too badly.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 20, 2015)

Have you tried bagbalm? I use that a lot too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 20, 2015)

Gracie , didn't you post a recipe for an easy pumpkin cheesecake the other day?  I meant to go back and copy it but neglected to do so at the time and now I can't find it.  Would you post it again?  And if it was somebody other than Gracie, would you post it again?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 20, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


How's your granny doing?  I have a brother who is a HUGE anime fan.  He has tons of DVDs and such.  I suppose it's an acquired taste.  Some of it is quite...hmm, revealing.
Is that all you on the website?  It's pretty interesting fantasy art.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Been looking for the Swiffer dusting handles for at least a month or two, should have asked the wife right off the bat, "oh yeah, I put them in the umbrella stand so they wouldn't get lost......"  Like I would think to look there.......
> ...


I use Swiffers because they are easier on my back and I have no electrickery to run a vacuum cleaner.  For the small area carpets, I have a device called a Hokie.  Works great!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 20, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> How's your granny doing?



She's "pluggin' along" as she puts it. Which is good.



gallantwarrior said:


> Is that all you on the website?



Yup. That's all me. I started doing stuff like that when I was 9 years old. Since I'm cooped up at home most of the time, that's a pastime for me.



gallantwarrior said:


> I have a brother who is a HUGE anime fan. He has tons of DVDs and such. I suppose it's an acquired taste. Some of it is quite...hmm, revealing.



Well, Gundam, Ghost in the Shell, Heroic Age, Dragon Ball Z, Naruto and the like for me. I mostly stream it all online because I don't have the room or the money for DVD's. But I can draw most of them, though Mecha is a stretch.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 20, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Tomorrow is mammogram day. I don't look forward to it. They think my boob is taffy when they start stretching it all over that plate. Jeez.
> 
> And karma has an ear infection so not only do I have to go get my boob squished, I hafta take Karm to the vet so they can check it out.
> 
> Sigh. If it ain't one thing, its another!


My vet provided me a supply of otibiotic ointment and ear cleaning stuff because my cats have ear problems but no ear mites.  We're not sure what's causing all the itching and scratching, or the muck I drag out, but this stuff helps.  Good luck with the mammogram.  I understand those can be...unpleasant?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 20, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > How's your granny doing?
> ...


I'm lost.  I'll have to talk to my brother to find out what's good, or current.  That said, DAYUM, young'un!  That is some fine artwork.  You should be able to make a fine living with that.  Do you mind if I forward that website to my granddaughter?  She wants to be a graphic artist and she's already creating some good stuff.  My daughter was shocked when she found that the granddaughter was posting how-to-draw videos on YouTube.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 20, 2015)

westwall said:


> So, my little one is now preparing her breakfast and lunch for herself.  I was going to help her prep things but she was "no, please...I am enjoying my alone time!"  I love the young lady she is growing into...but I miss my little girl!


That's a good thing.  Too often it seems that young people are not encouraged to make do for themselves and they end up helpless when they are on their own.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 20, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > So, my little one is now preparing her breakfast and lunch for herself.  I was going to help her prep things but she was "no, please...I am enjoying my alone time!"  I love the young lady she is growing into...but I miss my little girl!
> ...


My baby is 33 now, too.  She's the best military wife you could find.  I always told her, whatever you choose to do, do the best you can.  She's a stay-at-home mom and military spouse to a Special Forces soldier.  She's managed a household on a soldier's wages since the get-go and her girls are...well, wonderful little girls.  They have no debts, she saves money for important things, and they still manage to live a comfortable life.
As for "My Little Pony", I'm enduring a second generation of that and Barbie!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 20, 2015)

blackhawk said:


>


I've had Sphinx cats and seriously, the others do look at them like that!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 20, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Don't mind it one bit.  If I can be an inspiration to someone else,  then go right ahead.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 20, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. , no...I never made it there, I'm sad to say. My mamm gal's mom was there though. The subject came up when she saw I only had one breast and asked me how I was doing and was I going to get an implant and I said nah...too old now to give a damn and the one gone saw lots of action anyway and that led to hitch hiking to 'Frisco without a top on, burning my bra in Iowa at a jam concert and Woodstock where they let their girls burst free, lol.
> ...


Have you tried turmeric?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 20, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


Will do, thank you!  It would be great to see her accomplish her goals and dreams.  Having an inspiration might serve well.  I'm due a Skype session any day now.  (It's all we have, Skype.  But that's so much more than I had when my dad was in VietNam.)


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 20, 2015)

Greetings, All!
Finally caught up.  It's still not freezing here.  That's unfortunate because it's been raining almost non-stop for a month.  The mud is knee deep and my goats are stressing themselves to death...literally.  I'm battling stress scours with one doeling, keeping her hydrated with Pedialyte and colloidal silver.  She's weak but still plump and eating. 
I have the HR gal at the university proof reading my written stuff for the professor's position.  I'm pretty confident I'll get the job, after all, I've been doing it for the past 15 years as an adjunct.  My references are absolutely top notch.  My "Teaching Philosophy" might be a bit...weak.  My first response to that requirement was: "I puke up information, they either eat and digest, or they don't."  I figured that might be a bit...raw, so I had to pretty it up a bit.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 20, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I had to look up what it is.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 20, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie , didn't you post a recipe for an easy pumpkin cheesecake the other day?  I meant to go back and copy it but neglected to do so at the time and now I can't find it.  Would you post it again?  And if it was somebody other than Gracie, would you post it again?


I don't know if it is the same recipe, but here tis:

Impossibly Easy Pumpkin Cheesecake


----------



## Gracie (Oct 20, 2015)

This one is no bake pie.

PHILADELPHIA No-Bake Pumpkin Cheesecake Recipe - Kraft Recipes


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 20, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 20, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie , didn't you post a recipe for an easy pumpkin cheesecake the other day?  I meant to go back and copy it but neglected to do so at the time and now I can't find it.  Would you post it again?  And if it was somebody other than Gracie, would you post it again?
> ...



Yes, this is the one you posted before.  Thanks.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 20, 2015)

I got back from the dentitht about an hour ago. I hate my fayeth being numb. But it-th tingling now, tho pretty thoon I will be able to eat thomthing. Now I want cream cheeth pumpkin pie!


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 20, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre,
Ringel's Jasper,
Pogo's brother,
Gracie's Karma,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern with a special RIP for Bert.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.




P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 20, 2015)

Foxy, you are my Queen of Sanity and I luvs ya fur dat!


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 20, 2015)

Just made a chocolate with chocolate pudding dump cake........  It was wonderful!!!!
Oh and for you that have the standard American sweet tooth, add sugar........  

1 small pack of chocolate pudding
1 1/2 cups milk
1 box chocolate cake mix
Chocolate chips and or nuts
(I used pecans)

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees, mix the milk and pudding mix, add the cake mix and blend well (it will be thick).
Pour into a well greased 9 x 13 cake pan, sprinkle with chocolate chips (and or nuts) and bake for 30 minutes.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 20, 2015)

Looks really good but a similar project of my own went over like a lead balloon at the geezers' weekly dinner.  While tasty, I think everyone was way too conscious of their figure.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 20, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I got back from the dentitht about an hour ago. I hate my fayeth being numb. But it-th tingling now, tho pretty thoon I will be able to eat thomthing. Now I want cream cheeth pumpkin pie!



​


----------



## Gracie (Oct 21, 2015)

Too bad he turned out to be a creeptoid. That was my fav stint of his.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 21, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Too bad he turned out to be a creeptoid. That was my fav stint of his.


Huh?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 21, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Too bad he turned out to be a creeptoid. That was my fav stint of his.
> ...



You haven't followed the Cosby sex scandals?  It broke my heart because I had always so appreciated his talent and humor and common sense view of the world.  But there have been a lot of accusations from a lot of women who claim he drugged them and then took 'liberties' with them.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 21, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Too bad he turned out to be a creeptoid. That was my fav stint of his.



I know, I know.  But taken on its own merits it's still hilarious.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 21, 2015)

Morning !


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 21, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



The great comedians so often seem to have serious issues.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 21, 2015)

Got my first batch of Christmas presents today.  Hopefully the little one doesn't try to get in the box in the next couple of months.  

My copy of Windows is supposed to arrive Friday.  I was planning on setting up a dual boot with Linux, but now I'm worried about getting the GRUB bootloader running instead of Windows boot ignoring my Linux install.  I really don't want to have to reinstall Mint and get it set up again.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 21, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I know the story, but I saw no connection to Cosby of Gracie's post.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 21, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



She was replying to Pogo's post which had a clip of Cosby from Bill Cosby : Himself.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 21, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


That explains something....


----------



## Wake (Oct 21, 2015)

I'll take a large iced coffee with some hazelnut creamer in it, please. 

Anything new going on in the world guys? Been cooking more and getting better at not burning food.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 21, 2015)

Wake said:


> I'll take a large iced coffee with some hazelnut creamer in it, please.
> 
> Anything new going on in the world guys? Been cooking more and getting better at not burning food.



I don't think Foxy is around right now, so here you go!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 21, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I loved him in the Cosby Show.  I was so sad when I heard the allegations.  I always knew him from that show and he was so . . .  "fatherly."


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 21, 2015)

Had the "kids" out back and was watching a storm move in, suddenly realized it was moving fast and got them all in just before it hit.  Right now we're getting massive amounts of both rain and nickle/dime sized hail, there's a constant rumble on the roof and the ground is white with hail.  Good thing the roofers got dune with a patch about an hour ago......  Hope it holds......


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 21, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Had the "kids" out back and was watching a storm move in, suddenly realized it was moving fast and got them all in just before it hit.  Right now we're getting massive amounts of both rain and nickle/dime sized hail, there's a constant rumble on the roof and the ground is white with hail.  Good thing the roofers got dune with a patch about an hour ago......  Hope it holds......



It is SO warm here today.  It's like almost 70 degrees.  A little overcast.  I'm not complaining though!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 21, 2015)

Wake said:


> I'll take a large iced coffee with some hazelnut creamer in it, please.
> 
> Anything new going on in the world guys? Been cooking more and getting better at not burning food.



Hi Wake.  Haven't seen you in ages.  So happy you stopped in.    And thanks for Chris for filling in as barista.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 21, 2015)

The side street is a literal river and out back where the roof runoff is there's a pile of hail 2 feet deep.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 21, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> The side street is a literal river and out back where the roof runoff is there's a pile of hail 2 feet deep.



Take some pictures and post them!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 21, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> The side street is a literal river and out back where the roof runoff is there's a pile of hail 2 feet deep.



It has been raining here fairly steadily since mid afternoon yesterday--there have been a couple of short lulls so that Hombre has been able to take Sally out for her constitutional, but those lulls have been far and few between.  We got one heavy burst with hail yesterday afternoon, but otherwise it has been a slow soaker.  But we really needed that.  But its COLD. . . .brrrr.  They're predicting snow over the higher terrain tonight.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 21, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The side street is a literal river and out back where the roof runoff is there's a pile of hail 2 feet deep.
> ...


When it hit the temp dropped 15 degrees, looks like the center of the storm went right over the top of us.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 21, 2015)

All of southern New Mexico extending into the El Paso area is under a severe thunderstorm watch.  All of eastern New Mexico, west Texas, and the Oklahoma Panhandle are under flood watches.   Looks like an interesting night.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 21, 2015)

The accuweather radar right now:
Albuquerque, NM Interactive Weather Radar Map - AccuWeather.com

We haven't seen a weather pattern like that here in a very long time.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 21, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The side street is a literal river and out back where the roof runoff is there's a pile of hail 2 feet deep.
> ...



What's the temp there?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 21, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Right now, at 3:34 mountain time, it is 49 degrees but the rain feels like ice hitting the skin.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 21, 2015)

In this picture the tan section is the river, the grey thing is someone's city trash bin that was washed down.  I'll post some more once I've wiped a couple of identifying items out of the pictures.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 21, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



It seems like you are getting the weather I should be having right now!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 21, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> In this picture the tan section is the river, the grey thing is someone's city trash bin that was washed down.  I'll post some more once I've wiped a couple of identifying items out of the pictures.



Wow!  

Nice pool, BTW!


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 21, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > In this picture the tan section is the river, the grey thing is someone's city trash bin that was washed down.  I'll post some more once I've wiped a couple of identifying items out of the pictures.
> ...


Pool.....yeah......  The storm added an inch of water to the pool, have to drain it down some and with the wind I now have a major clean up job to do, all those leaves and debris I have to net out but I'll wait till the storms are long gone.  Metal pole with the scoop net attached to it.......  
The mulberry tree is shredded.  






It was much more "full" before the storm.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 21, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Is it normally warm enough there to use it all year round?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 21, 2015)

Oh, I forgot to mention that my physical for my hospital job is on Friday.  I start on November 3.    So, as long as I'm healthy and stuff, I'm good to go.  They asked for my immunization records.  I was like, geez, I'm 37 years old!  I don't have that!  I wouldn't have any idea about how to find those records.  I'm sure the pediatrician my mom took me too is no longer in practice.  Anyways, they just said they would draw some blood and check.  I don't know how they would go about telling if I had immunizations as an infant or baby, but whatever.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 21, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


No, over the last month it's been steadily dropping in temp so I take my "Eskimo" swims (very quick laps).  Right now if i was to dive in I'd want a heater near by, very near by........


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 21, 2015)

We've acclimated to the summer temps down here, upper 90s to low 100s, it's currently 65 degrees and breezy (plus it's still raining) so it's chilly for us.  As for the pool during the summer the pool temp will get to around 89 degrees and that's pretty comfortable but when it drops down to 85 and lower the water starts feeling chilly, lower than 70 degrees and it feels cold.  It's probably down in the lower 60s right this minute.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 21, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> We've acclimated to the summer temps down here, upper 90s to low 100s, it's currently 65 degrees and breezy (plus it's still raining) so it's chilly for us.  As for the pool during the summer the pool temp will get to around 89 degrees and that's pretty comfortable but when it drops down to 85 and lower the water starts feeling chilly, lower than 70 degrees and it feels cold.  It's probably down in the lower 60s right this minute.



You need one of these!  

Solar Covers - Leslie's Poolapedia


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 21, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > We've acclimated to the summer temps down here, upper 90s to low 100s, it's currently 65 degrees and breezy (plus it's still raining) so it's chilly for us.  As for the pool during the summer the pool temp will get to around 89 degrees and that's pretty comfortable but when it drops down to 85 and lower the water starts feeling chilly, lower than 70 degrees and it feels cold.  It's probably down in the lower 60s right this minute.
> ...


That's one option another is to run black hose from a submersed pump, coil the hose on an open space then feed it back into the pool, the sun heats the water in the hose.  Great down here with all the sun we get.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 21, 2015)

First day in many that we've had sunshine.  It's still not freezing although we had a frost this morning.  It didn't last very long.  The HR lady at the university finished proof-reading my attachments for my job application.  She left the resume alone but had some minor suggestions for my cover letter and a major re-write for my "Philosophy of Teaching".  She said it was a little wordy and she tried to tighten up the writing style a bit.  I'll have to take a closer look and see whether I like the changes.  More likely, I'll cobble together a compromise between her suggestions and my original.  I really don't see why I would not get this job.  I have been doing it part-time for 15 years.  But you never know. 
I've been working on a catalog of my DVD collection.  I've done it before but when I changed over to Windows 8, I couldn't open the old database.  Seems like I own mostly comedy, scify, and horror flicks.  Lots of other stuff mixed in, like TV costume dramas (The Tudors, Outlander).
Well, guess I should go secure the milk for my Thursday morning delivery.  I made some pepper-jack cheese to trade for moose meat.  I admit I didn't really hunt that hard because I could just not face the prospect of processing 800-900 lbs of meat.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 21, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



How much does a system like that cost?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 21, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> First day in many that we've had sunshine.  It's still not freezing although we had a frost this morning.  It didn't last very long.  The HR lady at the university finished proof-reading my attachments for my job application.  She left the resume alone but had some minor suggestions for my cover letter and a major re-write for my "Philosophy of Teaching".  She said it was a little wordy and she tried to tighten up the writing style a bit.  I'll have to take a closer look and see whether I like the changes.  More likely, I'll cobble together a compromise between her suggestions and my original.  I really don't see why I would not get this job.  I have been doing it part-time for 15 years.  But you never know.
> I've been working on a catalog of my DVD collection.  I've done it before but when I changed over to Windows 8, I couldn't open the old database.  Seems like I own mostly comedy, scify, and horror flicks.  Lots of other stuff mixed in, like TV costume dramas (The Tudors, Outlander).
> Well, guess I should go secure the milk for my Thursday morning delivery.  I made some pepper-jack cheese to trade for moose meat.  I admit I didn't really hunt that hard because I could just not face the prospect of processing 800-900 lbs of meat.



Good luck to you, GW!    Hope you get it!


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## Dajjal (Oct 22, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> The side street is a literal river and out back where the roof runoff is there's a pile of hail 2 feet deep.



Two feet deep ! that is a number I can understand. I see that America has not gone metric like Britain.
In Britain they talk of millimetres and metres and I never relate to anything metric, because I was brought up and educated before metric was introduced. I just cannot adjust my mind to visualise any kind of metric measures or weights.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 22, 2015)

Ahhh.  I have my Dunkin Donuts iced coffee.  That's better.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 22, 2015)

This morning I woke up so early I found there were no mods online. I thought about posting something outrageous but then realized the mods would turn up and censor me. Ha!


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 22, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The side street is a literal river and out back where the roof runoff is there's a pile of hail 2 feet deep.
> ...



Although I would probably have the same problems, I have long wished the US would switch to the metric system.  It just makes more sense.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 22, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Metric may make more sense if you were brought up with it, but it still means nothing to me. I am just too old to learn new tricks.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 22, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Heh, I mean it makes more sense in that it runs off of a base-10 system, not the seemingly random conglomeration of numbers the US measuring systems do.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 22, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Yes ! it is a more practical system of measurement, but I cannot visualise any metric measurement. I think in inches and feet a miles, and I think in pounds and ounces, and pints. and I think in terms of 75 degrees as warmth. No amount of trying to convert to metric ever makes clear sense to me. I think my brain is fixed because of age and a lifetime of using the old system. The only thing I have adjusted to is metric money, as I use that every day and I have forgotten the old pounds shillings and pence.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 22, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I never think of Celsius in relation to metrics.  Celsius might actually make more sense than Fahrenheight, too, but it isn't exactly a base-10 system of measure I don't think.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 22, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


You mean old English measuring system......... right?


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 22, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Old English, US, whatever.  I have no geographical bias, I just like the idea of a clean system that goes by 10s.  

I do like the idea of blaming the Brits for our using such screwed up measurements, though!


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 22, 2015)

blackhawk said:


>


I don't shakesbeer............  Not a good idea.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 22, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> We've acclimated to the summer temps down here, upper 90s to low 100s, it's currently 65 degrees and breezy (plus it's still raining) so it's chilly for us.  As for the pool during the summer the pool temp will get to around 89 degrees and that's pretty comfortable but when it drops down to 85 and lower the water starts feeling chilly, lower than 70 degrees and it feels cold.  It's probably down in the lower 60s right this minute.



It was interesting that back in Kansas where I ran a large social agency for awhile, among other things we had an olympic size indoor swimming pool that was available to the public for recreational swims but mostly swimming lessons for kids, certification classes for lifeguards and SWI for older teens and adults, and various kinds of water team sports and aquacize classes.  One wall of the pool area was floor to ceiling glass so that you could look out into a courtyard area and, in the winter, see the snow falling and piling up, etc.

It was interesting though that for the comfort of our members, we had to keep the pool several degrees warmer in the summer than we did in the winter.  If we used winter temps in the summer, they thought the water freezing.  If we used summer temps in the winter, they thought the water uncomfortably warm.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 22, 2015)

Last night it got down to 59 degrees.  Added a light comforter to the bed and we both slept like babies, didn't get up till almost 11 AM this morning..........
As for the back yard it looks like I'm gonna get my exercise once it drys out, raking, sweeping and skimming the pool.  What I mean by skimming is along the bottom of the pool where all the leaf debris has settled.  No storms today so at least I don't have to hold a lightning rod in the water trying to clean the pool out..........


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 22, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Last night it got down to 59 degrees.  Added a light comforter to the bed and we both slept like babies, didn't get up till almost 11 AM this morning..........
> As for the back yard it looks like I'm gonna get my exercise once it drys out, raking, sweeping and skimming the pool.  What I mean by skimming is along the bottom of the pool where all the leaf debris has settled.  No storms today so at least I don't have to hold a lightning rod in the water trying to clean the pool out..........



We've been getting down to the 50s at night for a couple of weeks now.  Unfortunately that means the little one leaves for school when it's in the 50s but by the time she gets home it's up to the low 70s.  I hate to leave her uncovered in the chill morning but hate to have her hot in the afternoon.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 22, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> First day in many that we've had sunshine.  It's still not freezing although we had a frost this morning.  It didn't last very long.  The HR lady at the university finished proof-reading my attachments for my job application.  She left the resume alone but had some minor suggestions for my cover letter and a major re-write for my "Philosophy of Teaching".  She said it was a little wordy and she tried to tighten up the writing style a bit.  I'll have to take a closer look and see whether I like the changes.  More likely, I'll cobble together a compromise between her suggestions and my original.  I really don't see why I would not get this job.  I have been doing it part-time for 15 years.  But you never know.
> I've been working on a catalog of my DVD collection.  I've done it before but when I changed over to Windows 8, I couldn't open the old database.  Seems like I own mostly comedy, scify, and horror flicks.  Lots of other stuff mixed in, like TV costume dramas (The Tudors, Outlander).
> Well, guess I should go secure the milk for my Thursday morning delivery.  I made some pepper-jack cheese to trade for moose meat.  I admit I didn't really hunt that hard because I could just not face the prospect of processing 800-900 lbs of meat.



Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 22, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > We've acclimated to the summer temps down here, upper 90s to low 100s, it's currently 65 degrees and breezy (plus it's still raining) so it's chilly for us.  As for the pool during the summer the pool temp will get to around 89 degrees and that's pretty comfortable but when it drops down to 85 and lower the water starts feeling chilly, lower than 70 degrees and it feels cold.  It's probably down in the lower 60s right this minute.
> ...


It's acclimation, in spring when the temps hit the upper 50s and lower 60s it feels nice and warm, in the fall those same temps feel cool to cold depending on what the summer temp ranges are, same with water temps.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 22, 2015)

This morning the hail pile in the corner is still 6 inches deep......


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 22, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



And probably informs us how much our brain/perception regulates our comfort levels.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 22, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> This morning the hail pile in the corner is still 6 inches deep......



How many millimetres is that ?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 22, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > This morning the hail pile in the corner is still 6 inches deep......
> ...



6 inches = 152.4 millimeters.  (American spelling )


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 22, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I have an American spell checker, but it did not pick up on that. I wanted an English spell checker because I do not want to learn to use American spelling, but I could not find one. Mind you I think there is a spell checker built into this forum, unless it comes with windows 7.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 22, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I don't think a spell checker would help with that one as metre and meter are usually considered correct spelling.  At any rate I was just teasing a bit.  

Anyhow, you guys invented the language.  I sure don't think you should be the ones expected to adapt to different spellings for the words in it.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 22, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I would be screwed without a spellchecker.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 22, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Wy?  Somtims no spelceker can bee fun.......


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 22, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Your browser is likely doing your spell checking.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 22, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > We've acclimated to the summer temps down here, upper 90s to low 100s, it's currently 65 degrees and breezy (plus it's still raining) so it's chilly for us.  As for the pool during the summer the pool temp will get to around 89 degrees and that's pretty comfortable but when it drops down to 85 and lower the water starts feeling chilly, lower than 70 degrees and it feels cold.  It's probably down in the lower 60s right this minute.
> ...



Probably because you feel so much hotter in the summer, so the water just feels colder.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 22, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> This morning the hail pile in the corner is still 6 inches deep......



I posted some pictures around here somewhere last winter when we had feet and feet of snow!  I'm not looking forward to that, honestly.    Maybe we won't get as much this year.  Keeping my fingers crossed for that.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 22, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Yup. In the summer, I want the house 68 degrees and in the winter I want it 74.
In practice, I do about the opposite.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 22, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



You don't even have a winter, Ernie!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 22, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I don't know.  The pool is inside an environmentally controlled building so a person who had been doing other things for several hours and then goes for a swim you would think wouldn't be so sensitive to variations in water temps but it doesn't seem to matter if it is somebody who has been inside with us for most of the day or somebody who has just come in from the outside.  The phenomenon seems to be just as seasonal for both.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 22, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > This morning the hail pile in the corner is still 6 inches deep......
> ...



I seem to recall that the massive El Nino expected to develop this winter will bring higher than normal temps to your area but that might not translate into less snow.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 22, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Well, your weather there is a lot different.  It gets really really REALLY cold here in the winter, so a 65-degree pool would probably feel very warm.  In the summer, it gets very, very hot and humid, so if you get the outer surface of your body really hot the water is going to feel cooler.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 22, 2015)

Sure we have winter. The year before last we had an ice storm that closed schools for 2 days. 20 miles north, they actually had almost an inch of snow. We have frosts, I've seen 19 degrees here, but the ground doesn't freeze.
We have fall and have to rake leaves and we have spring with flowers and new leaves.
We have no snow. And THAT is fine with me.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 22, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I'll take it!  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 22, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Sure we have winter. The year before last we had an ice storm that closed schools for 2 days. 20 miles north, they actually had almost an inch of snow. We have frosts, I've seen 19 degrees here, but the ground doesn't freeze.
> We have fall and have to rake leaves and we have spring with flowers and new leaves.
> We have no snow. And THAT is fine with me.



Yeah, I would take that instead of here where we have months on end of snow and below freezing weather!    It is very unusually warm here for this time of year right now, and I'm loving it.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 22, 2015)

Yesterday it was in the 80's. Today it is in the high 60's lower 70's...but overcast. I think Fall has finally arrived. My joints are having a fit. Time to dig out the heavier quilts I guess cuz at night it is high 50's. I wish it would rain but our rainy season is January and February. Unless El Nino happens and nobody is sure it will hit us at all. Everywhere else got floods and rains in Calif...except us. 

But, this weekend (sunday) is our Oktoberfest, so I am looking forward to that. Rain or not. The food vendors make it smell so good there, and the street faire has so many wonderful things to buy. I might get a new purse. Maybe a new hat for winter.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 22, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sure we have winter. The year before last we had an ice storm that closed schools for 2 days. 20 miles north, they actually had almost an inch of snow. We have frosts, I've seen 19 degrees here, but the ground doesn't freeze.
> ...


It's currently 78 and quite comfortable here. The weather guesser is predicting highs about 80 and lows in the low 60s for the next week.. After that, it looks like it will be cooling off some.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 22, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



It's almost as warm here today!  It was 71 here today!  It's very cloudy and overcast too though and we are expecting a cool front, so the temps are probably going to be more towards the 50s and 60s for the weekend.  Still, I'll take it.  Better than freezing my tush off!


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 22, 2015)

We wouldn't want THAT to happen.

I WANT A CIGARETTE!!!!!!
I have so far resisted, but.... Time for a fresh patch. Maybe that and a cup of coffee will make it subside.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 22, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> We wouldn't want THAT to happen.
> 
> I WANT A CIGARETTE!!!!!!
> I have so far resisted, but.... Time for a fresh patch. Maybe that and a cup of coffee will make it subside.



Be strong, Ernie!  You can do this!  Kick that habit's ass!


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 22, 2015)

I need a diversion.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 22, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> I need a diversion.



Diversions?  I just killed a HUGE spider.  There's a diversion.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 22, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I need a diversion.
> ...


Think of all those uneaten bugs that the spider might have supped on.........


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 22, 2015)

Dayum! Saw a mouse in the house the other day. Yesterday I went to grab some rice from the pantry and found that I was infested. Everything has been removed and cleaned and open containers tossed out.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 22, 2015)

Dogs for Trump,


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 22, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > First day in many that we've had sunshine.  It's still not freezing although we had a frost this morning.  It didn't last very long.  The HR lady at the university finished proof-reading my attachments for my job application.  She left the resume alone but had some minor suggestions for my cover letter and a major re-write for my "Philosophy of Teaching".  She said it was a little wordy and she tried to tighten up the writing style a bit.  I'll have to take a closer look and see whether I like the changes.  More likely, I'll cobble together a compromise between her suggestions and my original.  I really don't see why I would not get this job.  I have been doing it part-time for 15 years.  But you never know.
> ...


Thank you!  I feel pretty stressed even thinking about changing jobs, but I know it will be better for me in the long run.  I am no longer a spring chicken and should consider a nice, dry, warm, indoor job.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 22, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Dayum! Saw a mouse in the house the other day. Yesterday I went to grab some rice from the pantry and found that I was infested. Everything has been removed and cleaned and open containers tossed out.


You need a cat, or maybe a dachshund or rat- or fox terrier.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 22, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I'm sorry, but I cannot tolerate spiders.  I have arachnophobia big time.    Other bugs are less scary.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 22, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


The metric system really is much simpler.  I lived many years in Europe and got accustomed to the metric system.  Working with base 10 is easier, but it's a tough sell for folks who are accustomed to our system of measurement.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 22, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Nah, once you caught on, you'd think why you resisted so long.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 22, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre,
Ringel's Jasper,
Pogo's brother,
Gracie's Karma,
GW's new job and water logged goats,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.





P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 23, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Dayum! Saw a mouse in the house the other day. Yesterday I went to grab some rice from the pantry and found that I was infested. Everything has been removed and cleaned and open containers tossed out.
> ...


I have firearms.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 23, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Rat splat.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 23, 2015)

Well, today is the day of my pre-employment physical.  I have to be there for 1:30 PM to fill out some paperwork.  I'm supposed to get a flu shot too.  I'm a little nervous about that.  Never had one before.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 23, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Well, today is the day of my pre-employment physical.  I have to be there for 1:30 PM to fill out some paperwork.  I'm supposed to get a flu shot too.  I'm a little nervous about that.  Never had one before.



They use a teensy little needle that you'll barely feel, and if you are like most people will forget about in minutes and won't think about again.  I used to have bad reactions to flu shots but my doctor extorted me to have one this September--it was that or a colonoscopy--so I agreed to the flu shot (and a pneumonia shot).  Essentially painless and absolutely no after affects.  The formula they use for the shot is much improved apparently.

I'm off in a few for an injection in my ailing shoulder--for that they use a needle that feels the size of a bathroom plunger and it hurts like few things hurt while they are giving the injection.  But if I get the same results I got from the last one it will be well worth it. . .in two or three days the pain will be entirely manageable again and I look forward to starting physical therapy next week and getting it completely healed.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 23, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Well, today is the day of my pre-employment physical.  I have to be there for 1:30 PM to fill out some paperwork.  I'm supposed to get a flu shot too.  I'm a little nervous about that.  Never had one before.
> ...



Yeah, I'm mostly worried about it making me sick.  I'm hoping that doesn't happen.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 23, 2015)

Morning !


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 23, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



We'll hope that too, but the odds are huge in your favor that you'll experience no side effects of any kind.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Dajjal (Oct 23, 2015)

Well I dun it. I am now a man that has everything. I went out today and brought a lectern for my library.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 23, 2015)

Well we just got back from town. We had to buy a new fridge.
The old one was 21 years old and was making noise for the last few days.
It finally bit the dust this morning.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 23, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Well I dun it. I am now a man that has everything. I went out today and brought a lectern for my library.



I bet it looks really nice and makes it look totally official.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 23, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


>



Yeah riiiight.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 23, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Well we just got back from town. We had to buy a new fridge.
> The old one was 21 years old and was making noise for the last few days.
> It finally bit the dust this morning.



Hey, that is a good way to avoid cleaning the fridge!    Oops, it's broken!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 23, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



So far so good.  I arrived home about an hour ago.  I had my blood pressure, pulse, hearing, vision, BMI, reflexes, heart/lungs all checked out, and everything is normal.  I had the flu shot.  No problems so far.  I had a DDT vaccination.  No problem.  I had the PPD skin test where they inject it under your skin and it makes a little bubble (to check for tuberculosis which I know I don't have anyway).  Anyway, they said if the bubble remains, gets bigger, turns red and irritated, then that means it is positive.  Well, I had it about an hour ago, and it is already going away, but I still have to go back on Monday so they can check it.  Then, they want to do a second test.  I have scheduled for the 30th.  Man, who knew it was so much work to get a job at the hospital!    Anyway, I am totally healthy so far.  They drew blood and did a urine drug screen too.  I don't do drugs, so there shouldn't be problems with the drug screen.  I'm confident in that part.  So the only thing left to find out, is my blood work.  About 5 or 6 years ago, I had blood work and everything was normal.  I don't expect there to be any changes with that.  

So, the good news is that I'm healthy and I've got most of this screening procedure completed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 23, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



And it is a comforting feeling knowing that you are checked out and that you are healthy.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 23, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Yup!    I'm very happy and thankful for that!


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 23, 2015)

I got my Windows 7.  It took a bit to install it (had an error trying to install over the free space I put on the hard drive with gparted, I ended up having to go into BIOS and run my dvd drive as UEFI), now I've got the motherboard and video card drivers that came with those parts installed and I'm working on starting my Windows updates.  I'm still not entirely sure if I'm going to bother upgrading to Win10 or not.  I'll probably do the free upgrade, then go back and delete the partition and reinstall 7.

It was good timing to get the Windows today, the little one left for her dad's.  I just wish this PC had as bit a monitor as the other one.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 23, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> I got my Windows 7.  It took a bit to install it (had an error trying to install over the free space I put on the hard drive with gparted, I ended up having to go into BIOS and run my dvd drive as UEFI), now I've got the motherboard and video card drivers that came with those parts installed and I'm working on starting my Windows updates.  I'm still not entirely sure if I'm going to bother upgrading to Win10 or not.  I'll probably do the free upgrade, then go back and delete the partition and reinstall 7.
> 
> It was good timing to get the Windows today, the little one left for her dad's.  I just wish this PC had as bit a monitor as the other one.


Microsoft doesn't play well when it comes to dual booting, it want's to set it up so it's the only OS on your system if it's loaded after any other OS is.  It's always best to load Windows first then load the other OS you want to override Windows booting preferences.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 23, 2015)

Finally took the road trip up to Alamogordo, Tularosa today.  What's funny is while Alamogordo doesn't have all the amenities we like we do like the town, most people seem pretty friendly and it doesn't have the clannish feel that Trinidad CO had.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 23, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I got my Windows 7.  It took a bit to install it (had an error trying to install over the free space I put on the hard drive with gparted, I ended up having to go into BIOS and run my dvd drive as UEFI), now I've got the motherboard and video card drivers that came with those parts installed and I'm working on starting my Windows updates.  I'm still not entirely sure if I'm going to bother upgrading to Win10 or not.  I'll probably do the free upgrade, then go back and delete the partition and reinstall 7.
> ...



Yeah, but since I've already got my Linux Mint setup on that PC, I'm loading Windows second and will use boot repair to hopefully get the GNOME bootloader back up.  I'll have to decide if I'm going to do the Win10 upgrade and then revert back before I get to that point.  

Over 230 Windows updates for Win7!  Ugh.  This will be going for a long time.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 23, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I got windows 7 a year ago and the update then took two hours, but there have been a lot of updates since then.

I do not know what software will run on windows 10, but all the games I want to play including Doom that comes out next spring, run on windows 7. I doubt they will run on windows 10.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 23, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Well I dun it. I am now a man that has everything. I went out today and brought a lectern for my library.
> ...



I saw it in the  street, outside a shop as I went past in the bus. So I got another bus back to the town and brought it. It is absolutely perfect for my antiquarian books to rest on, as some of them are too big and heavy to rest them in your lap. So I needed a substantial lectern, and the one I got is a perfect fit for the books. It gives my library some class.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 23, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Well, today is the day of my pre-employment physical.  I have to be there for 1:30 PM to fill out some paperwork.  I'm supposed to get a flu shot too.  I'm a little nervous about that.  Never had one before.
> ...


I got cortisone shots every year for20 years until a guy I worked for offered to pay for the next one and a couple sick days if a magnesium supplement didn't improve things in a couple days.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 23, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> So far so good.  I arrived home about an hour ago.  I had my blood pressure, pulse, hearing, vision, BMI, reflexes, heart/lungs all checked out, and everything is normal.  I had the flu shot.  No problems so far.  I had a DDT vaccination.  No problem.  I had the PPD skin test where they inject it under your skin and it makes a little bubble (to check for tuberculosis which I know I don't have anyway).  Anyway, they said if the bubble remains, gets bigger, turns red and irritated, then that means it is positive.  Well, I had it about an hour ago, and it is already going away, but I still have to go back on Monday so they can check it.  Then, they want to do a second test.  I have scheduled for the 30th.  Man, who knew it was so much work to get a job at the hospital!    Anyway, I am totally healthy so far.  They drew blood and did a urine drug screen too.  I don't do drugs, so there shouldn't be problems with the drug screen.  I'm confident in that part.  So the only thing left to find out, is my blood work.  About 5 or 6 years ago, I had blood work and everything was normal.  I don't expect there to be any changes with that.
> 
> So, the good news is that I'm healthy and I've got most of this screening procedure completed.



They measure you for latex gloves yet?


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 23, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I'm assuming the magnesium supplement worked?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 23, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Those work too, but are somewhat alarming to the neighbors.  I feed the ferals specifically because while they are my "wards", I have not had mouse problems.  Mice are disgusting.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 23, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 23, 2015)

Hollo!


Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Eeeewwww!!!!


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 23, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


It did.
I keep it on hand and if my shoulders start to feel gritty, I take 250 mg a day for a few days.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 23, 2015)

Signing out early tonight guys because I'll probably be asleep before the movie is over.  The vigil photo tonight is the Cumbres Toltec Railroad that runs between Chama NM and southern Colorado and how that trip looks this time of year.

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre,
Ringel's Jasper,
Pogo's brother,
Gracie's Karma,
GW's new job and water logged goats,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern with a special RIP for Bert.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.




P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 23, 2015)

I don't know why, but I find this to be kind of awesome :






This is from Odessa, Ukraine.  Apparently there is a law about removing communist symbols.  This was a statue of Lenin which was converted to Vader.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Dajjal (Oct 24, 2015)

Just updated my video nvida drivers. It always scares the hell out of me the way the screen flickers and goes blank. Firstly I could not connect to nvida, not until I updated my java. I am glad that's over.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 24, 2015)

Morning!  My arms are killing me this morning!  I feel like I got punched in both arms.  Must be from the shots.  No flu though. No TB.  That test area has completely disappeared.  Lol.    So that's a good thing!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 24, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> I don't know why, but I find this to be kind of awesome :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are right.  That is totally awesome!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 24, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > So far so good.  I arrived home about an hour ago.  I had my blood pressure, pulse, hearing, vision, BMI, reflexes, heart/lungs all checked out, and everything is normal.  I had the flu shot.  No problems so far.  I had a DDT vaccination.  No problem.  I had the PPD skin test where they inject it under your skin and it makes a little bubble (to check for tuberculosis which I know I don't have anyway).  Anyway, they said if the bubble remains, gets bigger, turns red and irritated, then that means it is positive.  Well, I had it about an hour ago, and it is already going away, but I still have to go back on Monday so they can check it.  Then, they want to do a second test.  I have scheduled for the 30th.  Man, who knew it was so much work to get a job at the hospital!    Anyway, I am totally healthy so far.  They drew blood and did a urine drug screen too.  I don't do drugs, so there shouldn't be problems with the drug screen.  I'm confident in that part.  So the only thing left to find out, is my blood work.  About 5 or 6 years ago, I had blood work and everything was normal.  I don't expect there to be any changes with that.
> ...



Thankfully no Latex gloves for what I'll be doing.    I purposefully stay away from having to deal with patients when I became an MA.  That is the reason why I got into medical transcription to begin with.  I have no desire to have direct contacts with patients.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 24, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Signing out early tonight guys because I'll probably be asleep before the movie is over.  The vigil photo tonight is the Cumbres Toltec Railroad that runs between Chama NM and southern Colorado and how that trip looks this time of year.
> 
> Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.
> 
> ...



Pretty picture!    I love the old trains.  So cool!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 24, 2015)

Good mornign everybody.  Slept in a bit this morning as sleep was fitful last night--a couple of hours of sleep followed by a period of wide awake then a couple more hours of sleep.  Hope that phase passes soon.

But during one of my awake periods this morning I was watching the morning news and stuff, and they cited a new study that indicates that for the best night's sleep the perfect bedtime for adults is precisely 10:37 p.m.  So set your alarms.  Oh, and the same study indicated that we should all be wearing cotton jammies to bed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 24, 2015)

And I have to agree with this 100%


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 24, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good mornign everybody.  Slept in a bit this morning as sleep was fitful last night--a couple of hours of sleep followed by a period of wide awake then a couple more hours of sleep.  Hope that phase passes soon.
> 
> But during one of my awake periods this morning I was watching the morning news and stuff, and they cited a new study that indicates that the perfect bedtime for adults is precisely 10:37 p.m.  So set your alarms.  Oh, and the same study indicated that we should all be wearing cotton jammies to bed.



I usually only require like 5-7 hours per night.  I don't ever sleep 8 hours.  I can't.  My dad was the same way.  He would normally get 5 hours of sleep every night.  He would be up late at night and arise early in the morning.  Must be hereditary or something.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 24, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good mornign everybody.  Slept in a bit this morning as sleep was fitful last night--a couple of hours of sleep followed by a period of wide awake then a couple more hours of sleep.  Hope that phase passes soon.
> 
> But during one of my awake periods this morning I was watching the morning news and stuff, and they cited a new study that indicates that for the best night's sleep the perfect bedtime for adults is precisely 10:37 p.m.  So set your alarms.  Oh, and the same study indicated that we should all be wearing cotton jammies to bed.



That study sounds completely bunk to me.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 24, 2015)

I installed Win7 and upgraded to Win10 last night.  After about 10 seconds of looking at Win10 I restarted, cleared the Windows partition, and reinstalled Win7.  I'm currently 75% of the way through downloading the 232 updates again.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 24, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good mornign everybody.  Slept in a bit this morning as sleep was fitful last night--a couple of hours of sleep followed by a period of wide awake then a couple more hours of sleep.  Hope that phase passes soon.
> ...



When I was younger I felt the same way about my health.  I was a chronic night owl as my highest energy level seemed to be after sunset, but they say when we short change ourselves on sleep it does take a toll.  But who knows?  Now I usually sleep as long as I want and get up when I am ready to get up, but there seems no set pattern for that.  I think the 10:37 bedtime probably won't be in the cards for me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 24, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good mornign everybody.  Slept in a bit this morning as sleep was fitful last night--a couple of hours of sleep followed by a period of wide awake then a couple more hours of sleep.  Hope that phase passes soon.
> ...



I personally think there are a whole bunch of studies conducted by people needing something new for a doctoral dissertation or people in 'publish or perish' jobs and that results in a lot of questionable, even purely bogus, studies posted.  But who knows when one will actually be the real deal?  I have high hopes for a recent study indicating that bacon is good for us and the one that says all those fattening carbs make us smarter.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 24, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> I installed Win7 and upgraded to Win10 last night.  After about 10 seconds of looking at Win10 I restarted, cleared the Windows partition, and reinstalled Win7.  I'm currently 75% of the way through downloading the 232 updates again.



I haven't decided if I even want to "upgrade" yet.  I'm just starting to get used to stupid Windows 8.  Is Windows 10 any better?  I hate the way Windows 8 is set up.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 24, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I installed Win7 and upgraded to Win10 last night.  After about 10 seconds of looking at Win10 I restarted, cleared the Windows partition, and reinstalled Win7.  I'm currently 75% of the way through downloading the 232 updates again.
> ...



All of my games run on Windows 8, even more efficiently than on Windows 7.  Many won't run on Windows 10.  I upgraded to Win 10 on my laptop and so far have not been impressed.  Hombre upgraded to Win 10 on his PC and regrets it now very much.  It was a steep learning curve and took me the best part of a year to figure it all out, but now I love Win 8.1 and don't want to give it up.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 24, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I installed Win7 and upgraded to Win10 last night.  After about 10 seconds of looking at Win10 I restarted, cleared the Windows partition, and reinstalled Win7.  I'm currently 75% of the way through downloading the 232 updates again.
> ...



I haven't used either for more than a few minutes.  Win10 seems like it's halfway between 8 and the older versions.  You get a start menu button....but it opens into a bunch of Win8 like tiles.  You go right to the desktop when it boots up instead of the tablet-looking screen of Win8.  However, all that I've read about Win10 makes it sound like Microsoft is a lot more intrusive, looking at what you have on your PC.  

I'm hoping that by the time Win7 support runs out, either I will be comfortable going all in with Linux or Windows will have come out with a better version than 10.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 24, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



You can go back to your previous OS if you upgrade to Win10.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 24, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I don't like Windows 8. I liked 7 better.  I hate how it opens to an "app store."  I don't use any of those apps.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 24, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I just deleted the ones I am not interested in and added the ones I do access more often.  And I have my computer set so that when I boot up in the morning it bypassed that opening screen and goes straight to my desk top.  Not having the complete functionality of the old start button is still a pain sometimes, but I have learned how to access pretty much everything I need to access and have icons on my desk top for the stuff I need frequently.  But it was a steep learning curve--so much of it is in no way intuitive.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 24, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I have that too, but it still sucks.  Sometimes I'm doing something and if you hit the mouse pad wrong, that screen will just suddenly "pop up" on me.  Then I have to go to the far top left hand corner of the page to get back to my page.  Why does it mess with you that way???


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 24, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


For Win 8 and 10 you can set it up to auto login so you don't have to swipe the screen up then set it up to automatically bypass the tiles screen and go directly to your desktop, it's not hard.
As for the Start Button there are apps for that also.
Pretty much you can rather quickly configure your computer to look a lot like Win 7 while running Win 10 (somewhat for Win 8).


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 24, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I don't know how to do any of that.  I don't know what's going on with the stupid thing.  I know I hate it though.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 24, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Just follow the instructions to the letter;

How to Set Up Automatic Login on Windows 10 or Windows 8

Boot to the desktop:
How to boot to desktop mode in Windows 8.1

Classic Shell will give you a Start Menu that is similar to Win 7 but not exactly the same and it's free.
Classic Shell - Start menu and other Windows enhancements
or
Startisback is much closer to the Win 7 Start Menu but it will set you back $3 for one computer and up to $10 for 5 computers after a 30 day free trail.
StartIsBack: real start menu for Windows 8 and Windows 10


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 24, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I will try to do this later when I feel like being annoyed at something.    Thanks for the info, Ringel!


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 24, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


They're actually very easy procedures, you're not creating and/or modifying commands on your own, you just opening windows to select or unselect boxes for the first two.  As for the Start Menu all you're doing is downloading and installing.
BTW Startisback will give you the option of using a Win 7, Vista or XP look.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 24, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



If it stops that stupid screen from always popping up on me.  That is so aggravating!  Grrrrr.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 24, 2015)

Eventually you will get the Win 10 upgrade via Windows Updates and it will automatically download to your computer unless you know how to block it.  As for doing the actual upgrade itself you can choose to allow it or not.  The thing with Win 10 is you will automatically go to your desktop but the Win 10 Start Menu is a combination of tiles and some of the Win 7 Start functionality.  Load Classic Shell or Startisback to get the full Win 7 Start Menu functionality without the tiles.
The biggest deal with Win 10 is Microsoft's "spyware" which can be easily disabled and the updates which are now fully automated to download and install, no more picking and choosing which updates you want.  Other than that Win 10 looks more like Win 7, the only problems I've had is the occasional freeze up and serious wakeup delays if I've left Firefox on when it went to sleep.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 24, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I assume that with a Win 7 "look" I will still have touch screen?

I'm d'loading the upgrade right now. I do need to leave the house for a couple hours. I hope to get it running this evening

Going to a gun show.
I may just purchase reloading equipment today.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 24, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Yes, your touch screen will be unchanged.  With the update it's just that, an update, not a fresh install so everything that's on your computer will stay, the only thing you'll lose is Microsoft Media Center, you will not be able to play movie DVDs with MMC though it will still show on your computer.  You can replace it with VLC or Kodi players.  
Also it will boot up about the same amount of time as Win 7, actually slower at first as it's reconfiguring startup processes.  To fix that back up all your files, go into Settings and do a fresh reset, that will put Win 10 on your computer almost like doing a fresh install, you'll lose all your files (hence the backup so you can reload what you want).  You'll also lose the ability to return to your old operating system unless you have a disc and do a fresh install with the old OS. 
You can configure Updates to not automatically restart your computer until you want it to so it doesn't restart when you're in the middle of something.  
Have fun at the gun show!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 24, 2015)

The pigeons are working on getting us trained......  If we don't get the leftover popcorn out early enough they come over to the back slider and start pacing back and forth and looking in the house.  Of course the cats are right there running back and forth wanting to get at the pigeons........


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 24, 2015)

Received in e-mail earlier. . . 

SPOILER ALERT:  Rated R.

A psychiatrist was conducting a group therapy session with four young mothers and their small children. "You all have obsessions!" he observed.   To the first mother, he said, "You are obsessed with eating. You've even named your daughter Candy.

He turned to the second Mom,  "Your obsession is with money. Again, it manifests itself in your child's name, Penny." 

He turned to the third Mom,  "Your obsession is alcohol. This too shows itself in your child's name, Brandy." 

At this point, the fourth mother quietly got up, took her little boy by the hand, and whispered, "Come on, Dick, this guy has no idea what he's talking about. Let's pick up Peter and Willy from school and go get dinner."​


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 24, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Eventually you will get the Win 10 upgrade via Windows Updates and it will automatically download to your computer unless you know how to block it.  As for doing the actual upgrade itself you can choose to allow it or not.  The thing with Win 10 is you will automatically go to your desktop but the Win 10 Start Menu is a combination of tiles and some of the Win 7 Start functionality.  Load Classic Shell or Startisback to get the full Win 7 Start Menu functionality without the tiles.
> The biggest deal with Win 10 is Microsoft's "spyware" which can be easily disabled and the updates which are now fully automated to download and install, no more picking and choosing which updates you want.  Other than that Win 10 looks more like Win 7, the only problems I've had is the occasional freeze up and serious wakeup delays if I've left Firefox on when it went to sleep.



I was reading some of the comments at the site you linked to in the Microsoft #($*&!@ thread.  Some seemed to think that the program wouldn't actually block the Windows spyware, you need to have a router that will let you block...er....I forget, a specific IP?

I haven't looked into it enough to know about it.  I only upgraded to Win10 to basically register it in case I want to use it later.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 24, 2015)

I'm just now restarting after the 200+ updates from my second clean Win7 install.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 24, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Eventually you will get the Win 10 upgrade via Windows Updates and it will automatically download to your computer unless you know how to block it.  As for doing the actual upgrade itself you can choose to allow it or not.  The thing with Win 10 is you will automatically go to your desktop but the Win 10 Start Menu is a combination of tiles and some of the Win 7 Start functionality.  Load Classic Shell or Startisback to get the full Win 7 Start Menu functionality without the tiles.
> ...


Depends on the software but at this point I'd wait as I'm not so sure anymore that some of the available software doesn't have malware attached to it. 
Here's what I think is a better alternative for now.  Again just follow the instructions.......

How to disable Telemetry and Data Collection in Windows 10

In the comments section someone posted a way to do it via Powershell (accessed with admin authority).



> Get-Service DiagTrack | Set-Service -StartupType Disabled
> Get-Service dmwappushservice | Set-Service -StartupType Disabled


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 24, 2015)

You can even hide or delete all the Win 10 bloatware via Powershell.  

How to Easily Remove Bloatware from Windows 10


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 24, 2015)

Thanks for all this, Ringel.  When I go to attempt to do this, I'll need all the help I can get!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 24, 2015)

I get so annoyed with computer things that I end up calling Geek Squad half the time.  I like them.  They are really nice and helpful folks, but that tends to get expensive.  Lol.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 24, 2015)

I'm here from my Linux Mint partition again.    Boot repair got the gnome bootloader running again with no troubles.  Now I'll probably not get on to my Win7 partition for a month or more, until I am ready to load a game on it.    I've got the first Tomb Raider on the other PC right now and that's just a DOS game, I don't need the greater power/memory of this one.  So yay!  That was quite a bit of time and effort that I'll now ignore for who knows how long.  

I do have a few games I have yet to play that are newer, and might get more at Christmas time, so I'll be happy I did this eventually.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 24, 2015)

In Win 10 there are some privacy settings you can turn on or off in the Settings menu.  Two of the biggest snoopers are Cortana and Edge (attached to IE).  The problem is Cortana can be very useful for some especially if one is learning Win 10 but once learned it can be shut off or even uninstalled via Powershell.  Edge is a waste of disc space in my opinion but some find it useful.    
Also one of the best methods of limiting M$ snooping is to log in with a local account and never use Microsoft Store, another piece of useless (ad filled) M$ bloatware.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 24, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Thanks. Not likely that I'll be using windblows a lot any way...
The ammo dealer didn't bring the high end reloading equipment,so I ended up buying 100 rounds of 45 LC and a Damascus steel knife with a stag handle. 

So, the windows installer needs human input so other than the download, the upgrade was waiting about where I left it. Hopefully this won't take as long as anything Windows typically does.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 24, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good mornign everybody.  Slept in a bit this morning as sleep was fitful last night--a couple of hours of sleep followed by a period of wide awake then a couple more hours of sleep.  Hope that phase passes soon.
> ...


I function on less that.  Four hours is loads for me.  Of course, cat naps between flights help me a bit.  Amazing how much mileage I get out of 30 minute naps in my truck.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 24, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre,
Ringel's Jasper,
Pogo's brother,
Gracie's Karma,
GW's new job and water logged goats,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern with a special RIP for Bert.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.




P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 24, 2015)

Windows 10 is up and running. First impression is "Better than 8, but still Windows"
I have 6 or 7 minutes experience with it and I rebooted to Linux.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 25, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Windows 10 is up and running. First impression is "Better than 8, but still Windows"
> I have 6 or 7 minutes experience with it and I rebooted to Linux.



If it's better than 8, I just might think about downloading it.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 25, 2015)

Happy Sunday!  

Yaaaaaa!


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Dajjal (Oct 25, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> I'm here from my Linux Mint partition again.    Boot repair got the gnome bootloader running again with no troubles.  Now I'll probably not get on to my Win7 partition for a month or more, until I am ready to load a game on it.    I've got the first Tomb Raider on the other PC right now and that's just a DOS game, I don't need the greater power/memory of this one.  So yay!  That was quite a bit of time and effort that I'll now ignore for who knows how long.
> 
> I do have a few games I have yet to play that are newer, and might get more at Christmas time, so I'll be happy I did this eventually.



I have a lot of games that were designed for windows xp and I do not know if they will run on widows 7.
For example I have Serious Sam , games one. two and three.
I am scared to load them onto my new computer in case they cause a problem with windows 7.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 25, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I'm here from my Linux Mint partition again.    Boot repair got the gnome bootloader running again with no troubles.  Now I'll probably not get on to my Win7 partition for a month or more, until I am ready to load a game on it.    I've got the first Tomb Raider on the other PC right now and that's just a DOS game, I don't need the greater power/memory of this one.  So yay!  That was quite a bit of time and effort that I'll now ignore for who knows how long.
> ...



Windows 7 has been problematic for some of my old games but all, so far, have worked without problem on Windows 8,   But if you like you old games I sure wouldn't upgrade to Win 10.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 25, 2015)

So.... I'm off to a Doc's customer's house to buy some wood.
It's one side planed, one edge jointed cherry. It's all just over 1" thick and from 6 to 12 inch wide.
100 board feet for $100. Anybody need a table?


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 25, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Windows 10 is up and running. First impression is "Better than 8, but still Windows"
> I have 6 or 7 minutes experience with it and I rebooted to Linux.


I've said it before, if I didn't like my games the only operating system I'd be using is Linux because I'd have no need for Windows.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 25, 2015)

Do you guys have any loved ones in southeast Texas?  We do and the torrential rains earlier in the week plus the remnants of the hurricane this week have been catastrophic.  They  have put out warnings to watch for snakes and other creepy crawlers that will be seeking higher ground.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> And I have to agree with this 100%


It only works, if we shop.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good mornign everybody.  Slept in a bit this morning as sleep was fitful last night--a couple of hours of sleep followed by a period of wide awake then a couple more hours of sleep.  Hope that phase passes soon.
> ...



Could that something be...








....caffeine?


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Do you guys have any loved ones in southeast Texas?  We do and the torrential rains earlier in the week plus the remnants of the hurricane this week have been catastrophic.  They  have put out warnings to watch for snakes and other creepy crawlers that will be seeking higher ground.



I was thinking Loch Ness...


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Might work if you go off EST?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 25, 2015)

Just saw this today, LMAO!!






*Seriously though, don't do this. I will punt the *
*fuck outta your kid*


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 25, 2015)

Been refinishing a heavy wood deck rocker (painted).  Needed some more primer so I picked up a can of cheap no name brand at Wallyworld.......  Buy a $1.75 can of paint, get a $1.75 can of paint.......  I know better but still, live and learn.........  Now I have to go back....... later.........


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 25, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Been refinishing a heavy wood deck rocker (painted).  Needed some more primer so I picked up a can of cheap no name brand at Wallyworld.......  Buy a $1.75 can of paint, get a $1.75 can of paint.......  I know better but still, live and learn.........  Now I have to go back....... later.........





I have been staining the deck of our rebuilt back porch this weekend.  Purchased a $58.29 gallon of Benjamin Moore Barn Red stain.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 25, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Been refinishing a heavy wood deck rocker (painted).  Needed some more primer so I picked up a can of cheap no name brand at Wallyworld.......  Buy a $1.75 can of paint, get a $1.75 can of paint.......  I know better but still, live and learn.........  Now I have to go back....... later.........
> ...


Works like a charm doesn't it......


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 25, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Cooler temps and some rain yesterday did not help.  Left butt cheek on my jeans is barn red.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 25, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Yeah but try it with some cheap off brand and perfect temps and conditions won't help........


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 25, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> The pigeons are working on getting us trained......  If we don't get the leftover popcorn out early enough they come over to the back slider and start pacing back and forth and looking in the house.  Of course the cats are right there running back and forth wanting to get at the pigeons........


Eat and be eaten, the law of the jungle.  Pigeons better be careful!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 25, 2015)

I've been watching the weather news down Ringel's way.  Hope it isn't too torrential.  Since our close call earlier this year, and seeing all the devastation in other parts of the country, I'm watching weather in other places lots more closely.
I'm planning on ordering a pair of draw knives.  I want to build a pole barn next summer to house my goats when I move to my "country" place permanently.  The price of lumber the size I need it is outrageous. BINGO!  I have 200 acres of birch and spruce trees.  There's almost an acre's worth of birch stacked and seasoned.  So I figure, pole barn needs poles, I'll skin and trim the requisite trees into poles and use those.  Cheap if one discounts the sweat equity in such a project.  And, if I get this University job, I'll have a couple of months to work on this project (among others).  So, I meet my partner for breakfast this morning and start to tell him my plan.  Well, first, that's too  much work.  So I offer to find someone who will mill the lumber...what am I, made of money?!!  So one plan is too much work (work I will be doing, mind you) and the other plan costs too much.  And this from a guy who just blew a couple thousand dollars buying a snow machine neither of us will use!  Oh, F**k him!  I've ordered the draw knives and will be working as often as possible on my barn.  I'm also smart enough to rent a post hole digger for the poles, unlike ass-man, who would rather dig them by hand.
Shit, I wish I could marry this ass so I could file for divorce the very next week!  Getting rid of business partners seems a tad more problematic than "firing" domestic partners.
Thanks for letting me vent.  You guys are gems.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 25, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> I've been watching the weather news down Ringel's way.  Hope it isn't too torrential.  Since our close call earlier this year, and seeing all the devastation in other parts of the country, I'm watching weather in other places lots more closely.
> I'm planning on ordering a pair of draw knives.  I want to build a pole barn next summer to house my goats when I move to my "country" place permanently.  The price of lumber the size I need it is outrageous. BINGO!  I have 200 acres of birch and spruce trees.  There's almost an acre's worth of birch stacked and seasoned.  So I figure, pole barn needs poles, I'll skin and trim the requisite trees into poles and use those.  Cheap if one discounts the sweat equity in such a project.  And, if I get this University job, I'll have a couple of months to work on this project (among others).  So, I meet my partner for breakfast this morning and start to tell him my plan.  Well, first, that's too  much work.  So I offer to find someone who will mill the lumber...what am I, made of money?!!  So one plan is too much work (work I will be doing, mind you) and the other plan costs too much.  And this from a guy who just blew a couple thousand dollars buying a snow machine neither of us will use!  Oh, F**k him!  I've ordered the draw knives and will be working as often as possible on my barn.  I'm also smart enough to rent a post hole digger for the poles, unlike ass-man, who would rather dig them by hand.
> Shit, I wish I could marry this ass so I could file for divorce the very next week!  Getting rid of business partners seems a tad more problematic than "firing" domestic partners.
> Thanks for letting me vent.  You guys are gems.


You can marry him, it's legal now.......  Hey, it just might work......


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 25, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The pigeons are working on getting us trained......  If we don't get the leftover popcorn out early enough they come over to the back slider and start pacing back and forth and looking in the house.  Of course the cats are right there running back and forth wanting to get at the pigeons........
> ...


The "kids" were out when we tossed the popcorn in the yard this morning, Claudette the brave landed and started eating, the "kids" just looked and at her and went back to what they were doing and ignored her.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 25, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I've been watching the weather news down Ringel's way.  Hope it isn't too torrential.  Since our close call earlier this year, and seeing all the devastation in other parts of the country, I'm watching weather in other places lots more closely.
> ...


Uh...no.  Not my type, although I think I'd do it if I could convince him.  Unfortunately, he equates marriage with an available recipient of his...ummm....physical attentions.  Not really my cup of tea.  He's still wishing for a crack whore or a bar fly who will bear him a child and then abandon both.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 25, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I always got a kick out of watching my fur-babies lingering at the window and "chattering" at the moose in the yard.  Yeah, like they'd take those monsters down and eat them, fur and all!


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## saveliberty (Oct 25, 2015)

blackhawk said:


>



Is that an assisted suicide?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 25, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Considering chocolate is toxic to dogs, who don't seem to care...


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 25, 2015)

As a cat I just don't want to be blamed for leaving the chocolate out.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 25, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Hard to say as the dog is on the other side of glass door.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 25, 2015)

blackhawk said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



I have witnessed women go to greater lengths in pursuit of chocolate.  Just saying.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 25, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Can't tell if the dog is female and am not interested in looking at the pic close enough to find out.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 25, 2015)

Back in March I mentioned resigning from our local airport advisory committee.  I cited several reason in my letter of resignation, most of them pointing to an uncooperative airport manger.  I happened to read a local newspaper the other day and found an article talking about the airport manager's firing and what the reasons for his dismal were.  No one would give a reason, but apparently reference was given to my letter and all of what I had stated has been revealed to be factual.  On the one hand I feel vindicated about my decision to leave the board and write the resignation letter.  I feel some good can come out of my frustration.  On the other hand I am saddened the manager could not change for his own benefit.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 25, 2015)

I decided to be a kid today. So...I built a fort in the back yard. I used sarongs, a patio umbrella, and decorated the inside all cozy comfy complete with my lounge chair and soft pillows. I also have to almost crawl in there to get inside..which puts it in the fort category. I hope it is sturdy enough to withstand winds and rain. But just in case..I have lots of tarps .

It was fun!


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 25, 2015)

I built the self esteem of a 16 year old this afternoon.  Great kid and I look forward to her making a difference in the world.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 25, 2015)

I can hear Oktoberfest going on..bands, lots of whooping and hollering...and down the street there is no place to park due to all the cars. I decided this morning to avoid it. Too many people in one spot. Germy people. And I already am beginning to get an ear ache and my sinuses are fucked up. Don't know if it is allergies or the start of a cold but I ain't taking any chances so....I decided a fort would be nice.And it kept me busy.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 25, 2015)

I'm still tinkering with it. It's simple..but...I might sleep out there tonight. I'll try to get a pic.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 25, 2015)

No pic. Batteries died in my camera and I don't have spares.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 25, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre,
Ringel's Jasper,
Pogo's brother,
Gracie's Karma,
GW's new job and water logged goats,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern with a special RIP for Bert.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.





P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 25, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Windows 10 is up and running. First impression is "Better than 8, but still Windows"
> ...


I don't do games. The only thing I use Windows for is the County Assessor's website which uses silverlight. There is no Linux alternative. I think Microsoft has even given up on it, but Baldwin County hasn't changed over.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 25, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> I've been watching the weather news down Ringel's way.  Hope it isn't too torrential.  Since our close call earlier this year, and seeing all the devastation in other parts of the country, I'm watching weather in other places lots more closely.
> I'm planning on ordering a pair of draw knives.  I want to build a pole barn next summer to house my goats when I move to my "country" place permanently.  The price of lumber the size I need it is outrageous. BINGO!  I have 200 acres of birch and spruce trees.  There's almost an acre's worth of birch stacked and seasoned.  So I figure, pole barn needs poles, I'll skin and trim the requisite trees into poles and use those.  Cheap if one discounts the sweat equity in such a project.  And, if I get this University job, I'll have a couple of months to work on this project (among others).  So, I meet my partner for breakfast this morning and start to tell him my plan.  Well, first, that's too  much work.  So I offer to find someone who will mill the lumber...what am I, made of money?!!  So one plan is too much work (work I will be doing, mind you) and the other plan costs too much.  And this from a guy who just blew a couple thousand dollars buying a snow machine neither of us will use!  Oh, F**k him!  I've ordered the draw knives and will be working as often as possible on my barn.  I'm also smart enough to rent a post hole digger for the poles, unlike ass-man, who would rather dig them by hand.
> Shit, I wish I could marry this ass so I could file for divorce the very next week!  Getting rid of business partners seems a tad more problematic than "firing" domestic partners.
> Thanks for letting me vent.  You guys are gems.


I just got rid of someone who was both. Thankfully I only had t buy her out of Doc's.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 25, 2015)

I got the cherry. What I got, was 30 planks 7.5 feet long, 6" wide and about 1 1/4 inch thick plus 2 7.5' x 14 wide x 1.25 thick pieces or about 125 board feet when jointed and planed.
It's worth at least 4 times what I paid for it.
I also got another 20 BF of 6 and 8 quarter white oak. Damn! it's some good looking wood I think the oak will become rails for a dining room table and chairs that I will make out of the cherry.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 26, 2015)

Happy Monday!  Hope everyone had a great weekend!    I did!  

Today is the day I have to have the PPD test area checked.  It is completely gone now, so I don't know what they are going to look at.  I wonder if I should call them and tell them that there is really nothing to even look at.  You cannot even see where I had it anymore.    I'm going to go there so they can look at nothing basically.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 26, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Nope, I've always been like that, and my dad wasn't a big coffee drinker.  He was a beer drinker and he was the same.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 26, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I love chocolate but if I eat too much, I get a belly ache.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 26, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



I can enjoy chocolate but if there is another favorite flavor available I will almost always choose the other.  I don't know how I am the only one in my family who is not a choc-o-holic.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 26, 2015)

The wind is calming down with gusts down to 20 mph and fairly steady about 10 mph. I just emptied the rain gauge at 5.5"
Yet another Patricia making my life inconvenient. I divorced to first one.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 26, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> The wind is calming down with gusts down to 20 mph and fairly steady about 10 mph. I just emptied the rain gauge at 5.5"
> Yet another Patricia making my life inconvenient. I divorced to first one.



Seems like the name of that hurricane was significant to a lot of people who have had a patricia in their lives.  My cousin Patricia is a little unusual but not in an unpleasant way and I don't think I have any other Patricias in my life.  When I hear "Patricia" I think of the movie "The Devil Wears Prada" in which "Patricia" was Miranda Priestly's Saint Bernard.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 26, 2015)

I am sitting drumming my fingers, waiting for a game to finish downloading from steam. I am downloading Wolfenstein the old blood. But I am not sure if my processor is going to be fast enough to play it. Hence the drumming of fingers, while I wait for ages for my download to complete.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 26, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> The wind is calming down with gusts down to 20 mph and fairly steady about 10 mph. I just emptied the rain gauge at 5.5"
> Yet another Patricia making my life inconvenient. I divorced to first one.


As long as you have at least a mini-ark available you should be alright.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 26, 2015)

Well I dun downloaded Wolfenstein and at first I though it was not going to work because the introduction juddered , but when the actual game started it seemed ok. Time will tell.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 26, 2015)

Nope, the first time I played it was a fluke, now the game keeps locking up. Bummer.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 26, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Nope, the first time I played it was a fluke, now the game keeps locking up. Bummer.


My old duo-core would play that with no problem.  
I keep tellin' ya, you need a new computer.........  
Or add a 1 gig (minimum) graphics card.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 26, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, the first time I played it was a fluke, now the game keeps locking up. Bummer.
> ...



I had my computer built to my specs one year ago and it has 8gigs of ram and a 1 gig video gforce card.
But the processor is only 3.2 gig intel and it is clearly the problem. What is worse I just checked the system requirements and I will not be able to play doom 4 either. CURSES, CURSES.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 26, 2015)

I just loaded serious sam 2nd edition on my computer and it was made for windows xp, but it does run on windows 7. But after a few minutes of playing it I uninstalled it, because it is too much of a come down compared to modern games.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 26, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Clearly you meant 8 gigs of RAM.  

You should check what kind of chip your motherboard can handle.  It might not cost that much to upgrade if it will help and you don't want to put together a whole new machine.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 26, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> I just loaded serious sam 2nd edition on my computer and it was made for windows xp, but it does run on windows 7. But after a few minutes of playing it I uninstalled it, because it is to much of a come down compared to modern games.



You have to be prepared when you decide to play older games.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 26, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I was just looking at processors and an intel i7 costs over three hundred pounds. that is almost as much as I paid for my entire base unit. In any case I doubt my motherboard would handle it.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 26, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I just loaded serious sam 2nd edition on my computer and it was made for windows xp, but it does run on windows 7. But after a few minutes of playing it I uninstalled it, because it is to much of a come down compared to modern games.
> ...



Yea, it seemed like a good idea until I saw the cheezy graphics. I guess that means my fantasy of playing some of my really old windows 98 games would be a downer too. I bet I could not bother with them when I see what they are like. Memory fails me, and I tend to think they were better than they are.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 26, 2015)

The wife goes in Wednesday for a possible full knee replacement.  They were thinking it would only be a partial but after the CT Scan they're not so sure, the Doc will make an inter-operative decision once he's able to see it with his own eyes.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 26, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


No it wouldn't but why go Intel when AMD is pretty much as good and half the price.  My gaming rebuild cost me around $500 but only because I installed 32 GBs Ram and had to replace the CD/DVD drive that went bad.  What size power supply do you have?


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 26, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Depends on how old his mobo is, the way he was talking before it's really old original DDR 1 technology, no hyper-threading or crossfire.  If the case is fine, his PS is 450Watts and above, his optical player is good and his HHD is good he can upgrade with a $50 mobo, a $100 AMD quad core, a 2GB graphics card for around $60 and 8GBs ddr3 RAM for around $80, under $300 max.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 26, 2015)

Well, I don't have tuberculosis.  Lol.    I asked them if I had to come in and they said that I did because that is a stipulation of the CDC.  It has to be checked and documented.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 26, 2015)

My motherboard is a gigabyte GA-H81M-DS2.  It currently has an intel processor and I do not know if I can fit an AM3 processor in this motherboard. As far as I recall I have a 500watt power supply.

Edit: I have been reading the motherboard manual and it says the gigabyte web site has a list of supported processors. So I will be able to check it out.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 26, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> My motherboard is a gigabyte GA-H81M-DS2.  It currently has an intel processor and I do not know if I can fit an AM3 processor in this motherboard. As far as I recall I have a 500watt power supply.


No, you would need a new motherboard.  That is a 2013 (year) release so it should support DDR3.  What graphics card are you using or are you using on board graphics?


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 26, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > My motherboard is a gigabyte GA-H81M-DS2.  It currently has an intel processor and I do not know if I can fit an AM3 processor in this motherboard. As far as I recall I have a 500watt power supply.
> ...



Thanks for the info. I just spent twenty minutes on the gigabyte web site without finding out anything.

My video card appears to be an Asus GT 630  1Gig ddr3


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 26, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Okay, you shouldn't be having any problems unless your RAM is 4GBs or less and/or you're using an older solo core.  With what you have you wouldn't need to upgrade to an i7 processor.  With 8GBs of ram (minimum and a good i5 processor it should run all but the newest super high graphics games fairly well.  
You have a socket 1150, it you're not already running a quad core here's one that will fit.
https://www.allhdd.com/?subcats=Y&p...ducts.search&gclid=CPSWy6uV4cgCFRAvaQod7sIGwQ

$142 is a great price for that processor.

Or if you're already running a quad then upgrade your graphics card to a 4GB card.

https://www.allhdd.com/?subcats=Y&p...ducts.search&gclid=CPSWy6uV4cgCFRAvaQod7sIGwQ


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 26, 2015)

I finally figured out the Gigabyte web site and my motherboard will support an intel i7 4 gig processor.
Trouble is they cost £329, that's a lot of money, just to play a couple of games. I would get a better video card too so upgrading will end up costing me more than the original computer.

Edit, you posted while I was writing the above. I have tried playing the game again but it is hopeless, it just freezes up all the time. I will look at the specs of the processor you mentioned.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 26, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I got an FX6300 6-core for $100 when I put my PC together.  I think it is still around that price on amazon or newegg.  My video card is only a 1GB but it uses DDR5, which I had read might be more important for performance than extra RAM.  It was around $60.  I got an 8G stick of DDR3 for about $45 I think.

I've always gotten AMD.  There isn't enough difference between AMD and Intel to spend the extra IMO.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 26, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> I finally figured out the Gigabyte web site and my motherboard will support an intel i7 4 gig processor.
> Trouble is they cost £329, that's a lot of money, just to play a couple of games. I would get a better video card too so upgrading will end up costing me more than the original computer.
> 
> Edit, you posted while I was writing the above. I have tried playing the game again but it is hopeless, it just freezes up all the time. I will look at the specs of the processor you mentioned.



It's also possible that you either had a problem with the install or have some sort of virus/malware on your PC.  You should run scans and try to uninstall/reinstall the game before you buy anything if you aren't certain the chip is the problem.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 26, 2015)

I just checked the page you listed and I see it is an i5 processor. The shop I had my computer built at does not have one listed in its components list, but I dare say I can get them to order one.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 26, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I finally figured out the Gigabyte web site and my motherboard will support an intel i7 4 gig processor.
> ...



Hi, no I do not have any running problems on my computer and I recently played deus ex on it without troubles.
In any case I tried to play rage on my old computer and it did the same thing, freezing up all the time. But rage ran perfectly on my new computer,I am sure it is just not powerful enough to handle wofenstein.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 26, 2015)

I have made a decision. I am not going to upgrade my computer until next spring, when doom 4 is released.
By that time intel i7 processors might have come down in price. In any case I have other games to play.
So I will have to put 'wolfenstein the old blood' on one side until next year.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 26, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


People try to compare AMD to Intel based on how Intel processors work, AMD works differently but even so Intel currently has the speed advantage but not by much.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 26, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> I have made a decision. I am not going to upgrade my computer until next spring, when doom 4 is released.
> By that time intel i7 processors might have come down in price. In any case I have other games to play.
> So I will have to put 'wolfenstein the old blood' on one side until next year.


Save up your money and for around $600 (just under 400 GBP) you can have an awesome AMD gaming machine.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 26, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I have made a decision. I am not going to upgrade my computer until next spring, when doom 4 is released.
> ...



With the decline of games for personal computers I am wondering if it is worth the money. I might take a look at playstation and xbox games to see if the games I want are on them. If I got one of those consoles I could connect it to my 32 inch 3D TV and play the games  in 3D.
Of course I could connect my computer to the TV but it would be awkward to operate from a chair using a keyboard and mouse. I have a 19 inch LCD monitor, and I sit at a desk to use my computer.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 26, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Hey, whatever works for you but last I checked when they make games for gaming consoles they also make them for PCs.  Despite the prediction of the demise of large desktops that market seems to be doing fine.  While people like their portables they also like having a home system for many things, especially gaming, heck desktop sales are on the rise and there was more than one reason Microsoft developed Windows 10, they realized the desktop wasn't an endangered species.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 26, 2015)

Was bad today...... made a pot roast....... with lots of gravy.......


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 26, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Was bad today...... made a pot roast....... with lots of gravy.......



My idea of cooking a meal is a tin of spaghetti and a tin of stewed steak. Mostly I eat chicken salads.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 26, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



You could always get a controller for your PC.  I would imagine you can get a wireless controller that is very similar to either an XBox or Playstation controller for many PC games, then play on the TV.  

I consider the PC purchase well worth it, but I spend an inordinate amount of time on the PC.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 26, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I like to find more general testing if I'm looking at a comparison.  Give me a couple of games, show the framerate, let me know if there is any noticeable degradation in performance between whatever the latest chip for each company is, things of that nature.  Like anything PC, there will be vocal purists for each side.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 26, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


The Xbox controller is considered one of the best for PC use.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 26, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Was bad today...... made a pot roast....... with lots of gravy.......
> ...


I often do quick meals, fry up some chicken breasts or thighs and heat up some frozen veggies in the microwave.  Another easy one is a cook up a tube of breakfast sausage, add frozen green beans and whatever seasoning you like.  Quick and easy.  
Then there's always cheap hotdogs cut up into a can of pork and beans with diced onions and hot sauce. 
(I add a little molasses, brown sugar and ketchup).


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Dajjal (Oct 27, 2015)

Well, its 5.40 in the morning and I could not sleep for thinking about how it would cost me about £500 to upgrade my computer just to play a couple of games. Then it occurred to me to try tweaking the  settings of the video card. So I got up and reduced the definition of the screen and blow me, it works. I now seem to be able to play 'Wolfenstein the old blood' I hope the same trick works on Doom 4 when it comes out, if so I will not have to upgrade for some time.
I was also considering trying to overclock my processor, but that's a little scary.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 27, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Before I switched to heating tinned food I used to make omelettes, but I have gone off them lately.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 27, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Back in March I mentioned resigning from our local airport advisory committee.  I cited several reason in my letter of resignation, most of them pointing to an uncooperative airport manger.  I happened to read a local newspaper the other day and found an article talking about the airport manager's firing and what the reasons for his dismal were.  No one would give a reason, but apparently reference was given to my letter and all of what I had stated has been revealed to be factual.  On the one hand I feel vindicated about my decision to leave the board and write the resignation letter.  I feel some good can come out of my frustration.  On the other hand I am saddened the manager could not change for his own benefit.


We all have a voice.  Not many use that voice.  Thank you for making a difference!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 27, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I've been watching the weather news down Ringel's way.  Hope it isn't too torrential.  Since our close call earlier this year, and seeing all the devastation in other parts of the country, I'm watching weather in other places lots more closely.
> ...


I've offered to both buy out the partner or let him buy me out.  Unfortunately, he is smart enough to realize how much of a good thing he has...
On the plus side, he stormed off in a snit this evening instead of inflicting his oh-so-charming (NOT!!) self on me at my place.  He makes it sound like I never care for one animal.  I have to LMAO, though.  He was bitching about one of his useless shit-makers having a swollen jaw.  Well, until I showed him that his wunnerful pet only had a cheek full of "chaw".  (Goats will keep a cud in their cheek.)


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 27, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> I got the cherry. What I got, was 30 planks 7.5 feet long, 6" wide and about 1 1/4 inch thick plus 2 7.5' x 14 wide x 1.25 thick pieces or about 125 board feet when jointed and planed.
> It's worth at least 4 times what I paid for it.
> I also got another 20 BF of 6 and 8 quarter white oak. Damn! it's some good looking wood I think the oak will become rails for a dining room table and chairs that I will make out of the cherry.


SCORE!!!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 27, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> The wife goes in Wednesday for a possible full knee replacement.  They were thinking it would only be a partial but after the CT Scan they're not so sure, the Doc will make an inter-operative decision once he's able to see it with his own eyes.


OMG!  That sounds complicated...and painful!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 27, 2015)

I finally completed and submitted my application for the full professorship open at the University.  While changing jobs, schedules and all things related will be stressful, I'm still crossing my hooks.  Since I've been doing the job as an adjunct for 15 years and meet all but two of the qualifications, I'd like to think I have this pretty much sown up.  With luck, I'll be hired and assigned my classes for next semester with enough time to develop my courses.   I'm so nervous!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 27, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The wife goes in Wednesday for a possible full knee replacement.  They were thinking it would only be a partial but after the CT Scan they're not so sure, the Doc will make an inter-operative decision once he's able to see it with his own eyes.
> ...


Not really complicated these days, actually quite routine but yes it's painful.  They've come a long way with it, in the "old days" they would literally replace the knee with a whole new section, now it's much less drastic.  Here's what a full replacement looks like;






The parts are rated for 28 years with average usage, obviously less with heavy usage like serious sports competition, running, etc.  
A partial would be only one side which is what they (and we) are hoping for but if the medial (inside) is also bad enough they'll do the whole thing because she's young enough that they don't want to have to go back in a couple of years down the road and redo it all.  
It's what I need for both knees........  Mine are in much worse shape than hers but I have to wait for the VA to finally approve it........   They'll try everything else first including waiting for me to die before they have to do it........


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 27, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Are they going to wait until you're in a wheelchair and have lost mobility?  WTH is wrong with them?    I find this kind of thing to be very aggravating, and there are no excuses.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 27, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



A regular gourmet chef, you are!    You guys and your microwave cooking!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 27, 2015)

Oh, I almost forgot to say Happy Tuesday, coffee shop friends!


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 27, 2015)

Tuesday, huh? That means 2nd shift for me today. I may or may not head in to open, but if I do, I'll be back here by 3 and as usual, unsuccessfully try to take a nap before heading back for 8PM to 4 AM.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 27, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Was bad today...... made a pot roast....... with lots of gravy.......



That's not bad.  That sounds yummy.  When I went for my late September appointment with my doctor, she did not want me to lose any more weight until everything stabilizes after my surgery and according to blood work last week, I am guessing I am still aways out from that happening--haven't talked with her about it yet.  But got on the scales while ago and I'm down another 10 pounds in the last couple of weeks.  While I think most of that was excess fluid I was carrying, I think I do need to slow the weight loss and roast and gravy just might help. The problem is, with this painful shoulder it hurts to do almost anything including cooking and that takes away a lot of motivation.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 27, 2015)

Oh and good morning everybody.  Fell asleep again last night without posting the vigil list, but Mrs. Ringel's knee will go on it tonight.  Almost all of those kinds of knee replacement surgeries, while one of the most painful, do produce very good results.

We are concerned about our daughter who has developed a bone spur kind of issue in her cervical spine.  While not incapacitating, it is painful and requires surgery to remove--she is schedule to meet with a neurosurgeon and get that going.   It is so much harder when it is one of your kids though.

But in keeping with all the computer discussion stuff lately:


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 27, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Well, its 5.40 in the morning and I could not sleep for thinking about how it would cost me about £500 to upgrade my computer just to play a couple of games. Then it occurred to me to try tweaking the  settings of the video card. So I got up and reduced the definition of the screen and blow me, it works. I now seem to be able to play 'Wolfenstein the old blood' I hope the same trick works on Doom 4 when it comes out, if so I will not have to upgrade for some time.
> I was also considering trying to overclock my processor, but that's a little scary.



Oh, yeah, always turn your settings down as far as you can if you are having choppiness or freezing issues.  If you don't mind playing at the lowest settings (and usually these days those low settings aren't that bad) you can play a lot of games.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 27, 2015)

Morning


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


I use the microwave to warm up leftovers, "cook" frozen dinners and heat frozen veggies, I refuse to actually cook anything in the microwave.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 27, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Back in March I mentioned resigning from our local airport advisory committee.  I cited several reason in my letter of resignation, most of them pointing to an uncooperative airport manger.  I happened to read a local newspaper the other day and found an article talking about the airport manager's firing and what the reasons for his dismal were.  No one would give a reason, but apparently reference was given to my letter and all of what I had stated has been revealed to be factual.  On the one hand I feel vindicated about my decision to leave the board and write the resignation letter.  I feel some good can come out of my frustration.  On the other hand I am saddened the manager could not change for his own benefit.
> ...



Mostly likely I saved a pilot's life between the PAPI being repaired and the fuel pump filter replaced (last time was 1989).


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 27, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Morning



500...


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 27, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Well, its 5.40 in the morning and I could not sleep for thinking about how it would cost me about £500 to upgrade my computer just to play a couple of games. Then it occurred to me to try tweaking the  settings of the video card. So I got up and reduced the definition of the screen and blow me, it works. I now seem to be able to play 'Wolfenstein the old blood' I hope the same trick works on Doom 4 when it comes out, if so I will not have to upgrade for some time.
> ...


Yeah, forgot about that one......  Tried that on the old DDR 2 machine not long ago, worked...... mostly.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Let's put it this way, I know a girl who's dad went in to the VA complaining of severe headaches, they told him to take aspirin and made an appointment to see his provider 3 months down the road, a week later he had a stroke........ 
Granted the VA care providers are generally understaffed, overworked and underpaid, most of the primary care providers are not MDs, they're Nurse Practitioners, Physicians Assistants, Medical Chiropractors, etc.  Many are really good, not all are.
As for my issue it's the government, start at step one and proceed onward step by step to step one thousand, mostly based on medical practices from a couple of years (or decades) ago and never perform a procedure unless absolutely medically (or politically) necessary so yeah, they may be waiting for me to become wheelchair bound.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 27, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Same here.  I love those 'steamable' veggies they put out now.  Throw the package in the microwave for 4 to 5 minutes, open, season, and serve a generous portion to the two of us to compliment whatever protein and starch we are having.  They look and taste farm fresh which essentially they are.  Stouffer's frozen lasagna and things like that are excellent  after a bit in the microwave too but you are mostly heating and not cooking.  Otherwise, except for popcorn and bacon, we don't 'cook' in the microwave either.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 27, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Um....isn't cooking heating?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 27, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



In my never to be considered humble opinion, cooking is both a science and an art and will result in a chemical reaction or change in the ingredients used.  Heating simply changes the temperature of that which has already been cooked or is not intended to be cooked.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 27, 2015)

Last week was not a very good week at all for us.

Not only did we have to get a new fridge, but one of our best friends, fiancé died.
They had just recently gotten engaged 2 weeks before right after her birthday.
She had double pneumonia.
She went into the hospital on Tue. night and by Thur. morning she was dead.
She had just turned 50 just a few weeks ago.
It is hard to deal with when it happens so quickly and when they die so young like that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 27, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Last week was not a very good week at all for us.
> 
> Not only did we have to get a new fridge, but one of our best friends, fiancé died.
> They had just recently gotten engaged 2 weeks before right after her birthday.
> ...



Especially when almost nobody dies of pneumonia any more.  I can fully empathisze wtth you on the new fridge project having gone through our own odyssey on that this past year, and also know how much you care for your friend especially when there is nothing to do for him but be there for him.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 27, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Last week was not a very good week at all for us.
> ...



My husband and his other friends who have trucks are going to help him and her family move her things out over the next few days.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 27, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Heartbreaking duty.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 27, 2015)

I am upgrading my linux distribution to from 15.02 to 15.10; much like upgrading from Windows 8.1 to Windows 10.
Unlike with Windows, my computer is fully functional while the process is underway. When done, I will get a notification to reboot if I want to


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 27, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> I am upgrading my linux distribution to from 15.02 to 15.10; much like upgrading from Windows 8.1 to Windows 10.
> Unlike with Windows, my computer is fully functional while the process is underway. When done, I will get a notification to reboot if I want to



Ubuntu?


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 27, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I am upgrading my linux distribution to from 15.02 to 15.10; much like upgrading from Windows 8.1 to Windows 10.
> ...


Kubuntu, actually. I HATE Gnome. I've been running Linux since 1995 and still use KDE or occasionally Xfrce as my window manager.


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 27, 2015)

I tried the android x86 distro.  Seems nice but it still needs more work.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 27, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


And I'm a Gnome fan......


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 27, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Last week was not a very good week at all for us.
> 
> Not only did we have to get a new fridge, but one of our best friends, fiancé died.
> They had just recently gotten engaged 2 weeks before right after her birthday.
> ...


So sorry to read that, Peach!  Best wishes to all.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 27, 2015)

Still not below freezing here.  The termination dust is barely frosting the tops of the surrounding mountains.  My only complaint is, the goats' pens are still almost knee deep mud.  If it would freeze up, things would be easier for all concerned.
I finally got my application for the full-time professorship at the University posted on line.  The woman who runs HR let the powers-that-be know a new application was available.  But really, after teaching as an adjunct for 15 years, I would be very curious if I did not get this position.  I'm just wondering if I'll withstand the stress of changing not just my job, but my entire lifestyle.  I've worked graveyard shift since I got my license.  Now, it's an 8-to-5, Mon-to-Fri job with summers and Christmas off.
....wait...that doesn't really look so bad, does it?  I think it's going to depend on the salary they offer more than anything.  I know what I need to equal what I earn now.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 27, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre,
Pogo's brother,
Gracie's Karma,
GW's new job and water logged goats,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern with a special RIP for Bert.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.




P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 27, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we're still keeping vigil for
> 
> ...



That house needs to blow its nose!


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 27, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I think I tried Kubuntu for a bit.  I didn't like it enough to stick with it, but I think that was an issue with Ubuntu in general.  Mint seems a bit more GUI oriented.  

I don't know what to compare GNOME to really.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 28, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I liked it around redhat 2 or so, but they started with that file manager that did everything but close. I don't even remember the name of it, just that I found it more obnoxious than Windows 95. KDE seemed to be intuitive and easy to use without cluttering my screen with something that did everything, but did it poorly.
Until the latest version, KDE did let you assign different wallpaper to your virtual desktops,a feature that WILL be back if I have anything to do with it.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 28, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Windows only uglier?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 28, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I won't even do that anymore.  I find things like veggies, fried rice, etc. are much better if you heat them in a pan on the stove top, and chicken wings, etc., in the oven.  I hardly ever use my microwave anymore, except for when I have hot coffee, I heat that in the microwave.  I simply don't like the texture it gives to food, but I have a really old one too.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 28, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I don't think it's a very good idea for them to wait when it comes to something like that because they longer they wait, the more damage is done.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


For all intent and purposes it's the government, it's how they work.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 28, 2015)

Okay, in bed this morning at 1AM, up at 3:45AM  to be at the medical center by 5:00AM for the wife's knee surgery.  The doors didn't open till 5:00AM and registration didn't open till 5:30........  6AM back in pre-op, 7:30 the doc shows up........  Oh and the cafeteria didn't open till 7:30.....  Good thing I brought my travel mug full of coffee......
Sitting in the cafeteria now, she should be in surgery for a couple of hours then a couple of hours in post op.  If they have to do a full knee they'll keep her overnight otherwise I'll take her home this afternoon.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 28, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Lol!  I hate the government!


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 28, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


If you're using Cinnamon (Mint version) you're using Muffin, a Gnome 3 fork, close but not truly Gnome 3.
One of the biggest issues people had with Gnome 3 was Ubuntu's Unity desktop, radically new and not as configurable as the old Gnome 2.  It's become much more polished now and much more configurable though still not as much as KDE and others.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 28, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, in bed this morning at 1AM, up at 3:45AM  to be at the medical center by 5:00AM for the wife's knee surgery.  The doors didn't open till 5:00AM and registration didn't open till 5:30........  6AM back in pre-op, 7:30 the doc shows up........  Oh and the cafeteria didn't open till 7:30.....  Good thing I brought my travel mug full of coffee......
> Sitting in the cafeteria now, she should be in surgery for a couple of hours then a couple of hours in post op.  If they have to do a full knee they'll keep her overnight otherwise I'll take her home this afternoon.



This afternoon?  Wow that seems really quick especially for something that needs intense pain management.  But she's at the top of my prayer/positive vibes list today.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 28, 2015)

I'll be leaving in roughly 15 minutes for my first physical therapy session on this frozen shoulder thing I have.  I don't remember when I have experienced anything quite this persistently painful so I am not looking forward to it.  I've been out of the hard drugs for awhile and really don't want to ask for more.  After this session I may be begging though.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, in bed this morning at 1AM, up at 3:45AM  to be at the medical center by 5:00AM for the wife's knee surgery.  The doors didn't open till 5:00AM and registration didn't open till 5:30........  6AM back in pre-op, 7:30 the doc shows up........  Oh and the cafeteria didn't open till 7:30.....  Good thing I brought my travel mug full of coffee......
> ...


Looks like they had to do a full knee, they're keeping her overnight.  Just talked to the OR nurse, she's in post op now and will be going up to her room in about an hour.  
She's still young and the procedure is so routine now that partial knee replacements are often done on an outpatient basis plus pain management has come a long way with portable narc pumps (PCAs).


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 28, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Um....isn't cooking heating?



Well, you don't bake ice cream.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 28, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Last week was not a very good week at all for us.
> 
> Not only did we have to get a new fridge, but one of our best friends, fiancé died.
> They had just recently gotten engaged 2 weeks before right after her birthday.
> ...





Never know when our turkey timers are going to pop.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 28, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Um....isn't cooking heating?
> ...



Baked Alaska


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 28, 2015)

Glad Mrs. R's procedure went well and I'm glad they are keeping her there tonight so they can be sure the pain is fully under control before they send her home.

Hombre and I are back from my P.T. appointment this morning--it was much MUCH less traumatic than I was expecting and I am actually looking forward to more sessions now.  The shoulder feels better already and I will have exercises to do until the next session.  But because I was a good girl, Hombre took me to Red Lobster for lunch and that was really enjoyable.   No cooking the rest of the day and all is well.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 28, 2015)

Just got back from the beach where I take the dogs to walk. There were others there..with their cameras. Tide is so high, the trail is unwalkable. Someone said it was 15 feet higher than they have ever seen and it still has another hour to go to rise. And of course..instead of it being cooler weather with coats and uggs...everyone is still in flipflops and tank tops. It's upper 80's again today.

There was a canoe out there, banging against a tree that canoe would never meet in other circumstances. I went out and pulled it to shore the best I could. Looked new. No damages except some water on the inside from the waves and it banging against trees where the water has never been.

This is not good. Especially for homes right on the waterfront.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 28, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Just got back from the beach where I take the dogs to walk. There were others there..with their cameras. Tide is so high, the trail is unwalkable. Someone said it was 15 feet higher than they have ever seen and it still has another hour to go to rise. And of course..instead of it being cooler weather with coats and uggs...everyone is still in flipflops and tank tops. It's upper 80's again today.
> 
> There was a canoe out there, banging against a tree that canoe would never meet in other circumstances. I went out and pulled it to shore the best I could. Looked new. No damages except some water on the inside from the waves and it banging against trees where the water has never been.
> 
> This is not good. Especially for homes right on the waterfront.



What is causing the high tide?  Do ya'll have something headed your way?


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Glad Mrs. R's procedure went well and I'm glad they are keeping her there tonight so they can be sure the pain is fully under control before they send her home.
> 
> Hombre and I are back from my P.T. appointment this morning--it was much MUCH less traumatic than I was expecting and I am actually looking forward to more sessions now.  The shoulder feels better already and I will have exercises to do until the next session.  But because I was a good girl, Hombre took me to Red Lobster for lunch and that was really enjoyable.   No cooking the rest of the day and all is well.


She's in her room sleeping, they gave her dilaudid in post op which she doesn't do well with, nausea and vomiting........  I'm back home checking up on the "kids" then I'll go back later this afternoon.  Still haven't seen the doc so I not 100% sure but the nurse said they only did a partial, wellllllll, that's what was on her pre-op check in sheet soooooo....... 
I was able to do some heavy power napping in the waiting room so I'm not totally wasted otherwise I'd be in bed right now. 
Good to see PT is working for you but it may get sore as PT progresses just not as sore as you were afraid it would.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Just got back from the beach where I take the dogs to walk. There were others there..with their cameras. Tide is so high, the trail is unwalkable. Someone said it was 15 feet higher than they have ever seen and it still has another hour to go to rise. And of course..instead of it being cooler weather with coats and uggs...everyone is still in flipflops and tank tops. It's upper 80's again today.
> ...


Not that I know of. Local news says no storms, Patricia missed us in our area so it isn't the leftovers from that hurricane. I have noticed the past couple of months now that where I take the dogs..most of the time I can't take them to the shore because there is no shore. Low tide is now what high tide used to be. So now high tide is HIGHER tide. Homes along the bluffs have been shored up and every day another home owner is out there doing what can be done to protect the soil, sand and dirt and shrubs and trees from toppling in where it is eating it all from the waves.

Personally....I think the melting ice is raising the waters.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 28, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I haven't seen any indication on that but was just reading up that you're have a 'spring tide'--unusually high tides this week because the moon is lined up with Jupiter or something and the gravitational pull is at an extreme.  Supposed to subside by Friday.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I hope so, cuz I miss my walking path. Karma doesn't though. She just wades or swims along. Makes a helluva mess in my van!


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 28, 2015)

Do you remember me posting a picture of a statue of Lenin redone as Darth Vader?  Apparently Odessa is the coolest city in the world, that was far from the only Star Wars related news from there recently.

Emperor Palpatine elected to city council in Ukraine -- Seriously | Nerdacy


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 28, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Do you remember me posting a picture of a statue of Lenin redone as Darth Vader?  Apparently Odessa is the coolest city in the world, that was far from the only Star Wars related news from there recently.
> 
> Emperor Palpatine elected to city council in Ukraine -- Seriously | Nerdacy


Wouldn't hurt to do that here....... on a national scale......


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 28, 2015)

Got back to the hospital over an hour ago, she's still nauseous.  Looked at the PCA, hydro morphone......... duh, diladid.........  
No wonder she's been nauseous the whole time!
They'd given her anti-nausea meds to no avail, finally got her some stronger ant-nausea meds and set up the PCA to deliver a lower dosage on demand if she needs it, not automatically.  
She says she feels no pain only nausea and like me I'd rather be in pain than have to deal with nausea.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 28, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Gracie's Karma,
GW's new job and water logged goats,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern with a special RIP for Bert.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.




P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 29, 2015)

Have been baking ice cream ingredients in the oven for hours, still no ice cream.  Sort of looks like brittle, I still believe Foxfyre.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 29, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  We had an absolutely breathtaking sunrise this morning and it is now overcast with a chance for showers later.  I was awake to witness some of the sunrise but did does off after that a few times.  We're invited to one of my old highschool classmate's home for an afternoon of Texas Forty Two and I am looking forward to that.  We have lived in Albuquerque or the area for 31 years and these are the first folks we've found who play 42.  We used to play all the time in Texas where it is considered mandatory.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 29, 2015)

The wife is doing better today, much better.  The anti nausea med they gave her worked wonders as well as giving her control over the pain med administration, said she only pushed the dosage pump once last night plus they're giving her Oxycontin now by mouth, she has no problem with that pain med.  She was getting PT this morning when I arrived and they had her walk the hallway with the help of a walker.  Looks like they might keep her one more night so the reports by the doc/s office staff of it being outpatient was obviously mistaken.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 29, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  We had an absolutely breathtaking sunrise this morning and it is now overcast with a chance for showers later.  I was awake to witness some of the sunrise but did does off after that a few times.  We're invited to one of my old highschool classmate's home for an afternoon of Texas Forty Two and I am looking forward to that.  We have lived in Albuquerque or the area for 31 years and these are the first folks we've found who play 42.  We used to play all the time in Texas where it is considered mandatory.


I woke up to rain and cool temps this morning.  The cats have been "acting out" with the wife not there, as expected.  Especially Jasper, he'll wander the house looking for her then find a sock and drag it around the house while yelling for her.......  They haven't been out now for a couple of days now and Giz is bouncing off the walls, not only that the pigeons haven't had their popcorn and are hanging by the back slider demanding to be fed......


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 29, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> The wife is doing better today, much better.  The anti nausea med they gave her worked wonders as well as giving her control over the pain med administration, said she only pushed the dosage pump once last night plus they're giving her Oxycontin now by mouth, she has no problem with that pain med.  She was getting PT this morning when I arrived and they had her walk the hallway with the help of a walker.  Looks like they might keep her one more night so the reports by the doc/s office staff of it being outpatient was obviously mistaken.



When you described the procedure I thought outpatient would be almost malpractice.  Happy she is progressing and that they are managing the worst of the recovery before sending her home.  Some were sure I was in serious trouble and maybe even in a life threatening situation when they kept me in ICU for so long, but I was actually having a lovely time considering I was in the hospital.  Had a great view, the best attention I have EVER gotten from a medical team, and when they did release me I experienced no unexpected complications and have had a uneventful recovery.  We'll hope for the same for Mrs. R.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 29, 2015)

Halloween is this weekend.  As a kid, Halloween was rivaled by Christmas as the most fun time of the year (and that's taking the last day of school into account).

This year, I bought 100 glow stick necklaces for the wee tykes.  The necklaces are 22" in diameter and glow in purple, orange and green luminous chemicals.  I also have seven bags of Reese Cups at hand.  It started out as eight bags of Reese Cups, but...

My neighborhood crawls with kids.  Although you wouldn't know it as so many of the wee bairn are occupied with video games and rarely pick up a game of baseball or tag any more.  The luxurious Pimplebutt Estate is flanked by houses of 2,000 square feet or more arraigned on the hillside like the homes in San Francisco or ancient Machu Picchu.  A kid could not do better for Halloween scavenging than my neighborhood.

Only a few years ago (and that's relative too because it was only forty or fifty years ago in reality) I was one of those kids canvassing the same neighborhoods for Trick-or-Treat.  My brother lives in one of the 'better' houses for Halloween.  By 'better' I mean one of those homes that had full sized candy bars every year.  There were homes with spacious back yards a Halloweener could take a rest in, laying on the lawn, exchanging undesirable candy for something a little more chocolaty.  Those were the days before local hospitals would offer x-ray services and the Trick-or-Treat hours extended into the night.

Today's Halloween had devolved into an adult holiday offering a chance to get drunk before the sanctioned days of New Year's Eve and St. Patrick's Day.  It was, just in the days of my own faded youth, a children's holiday ripe with fresh apple cider, glazed doughnuts, bobbing for apples and home-made costumes.  The store bought costumes featured a mask of molded plastic with a peculiar smell, a black elastic band with which to keep them on and eye holes that ensured you could not see out of them.

Daisy the Mutt thinks that each and every Trick-or-Treater is coming to visit her.  She barks and cries and begs to greet all of them.  There are too many to open the door for, so I post up ion the North Portico in a lawn chair and watch them come up and down the hill.  So, I tie Daisy to her leash in belief that there she will stay, happy and contented.  While, in reality, Daisy will chafe at the leash and insist she sits upon my lap to get the full treatment form the kids.

Have a happy and, above all, safe Halloween this year, coffee shoppers!


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 29, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> Halloween is this weekend.  As a kid, Halloween was rivaled by Christmas as the most fun time of the year (and that's taking the last day of school into account).
> 
> This year, I bought 100 glow stick necklaces for the wee tykes.  The necklaces are 22" in diameter and glow in purple, orange and green luminous chemicals.  I also have seven bags of Reese Cups at hand.  It started out as eight bags of Reese Cups, but...
> 
> ...



It seems to me that Halloween for the kids has become much more location specific and event oriented.  We take the little one to one of a few particular subdivisions in the area that are known as good places for trick or treating.  I don't know that we've ever even walked her to the few houses in our own little subdivision.  There's also trunk or treat type events and our downtown does a Halloween day every year.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 29, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Halloween is this weekend.  As a kid, Halloween was rivaled by Christmas as the most fun time of the year (and that's taking the last day of school into account).
> ...



Trunk or treat instead of house to house soliciting is becoming increasingly popular in Albuquerque too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 29, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> Halloween is this weekend.  As a kid, Halloween was rivaled by Christmas as the most fun time of the year (and that's taking the last day of school into account).
> 
> This year, I bought 100 glow stick necklaces for the wee tykes.  The necklaces are 22" in diameter and glow in purple, orange and green luminous chemicals.  I also have seven bags of Reese Cups at hand.  It started out as eight bags of Reese Cups, but...
> 
> ...



Hi Nosmo.  Have missed you and your posts a lot.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 29, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Gracie's Karma,
GW's new job and water logged goats,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern with a special RIP for Bert.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.




P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 29, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



If I had to guess I would say it is a combination of parental paranoia, less free time for parents, and less tightly knit communities.  I don't want to get into any speculations about the reasons for that as it would delve too closely to politics.  Doing events lets Halloween be an organized holiday instead of the free flowing, come back when it's dark kind of day it was in the past.  Kids just don't seem to be out on their own as much these days, leaving parents less inclined to let them trick or treat on their own or even in a group of other kids.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 30, 2015)

Today kinda sucks. I've been really tired the past couple of days. Don't know why. Just no energy. And hurt? Oh yes. That too. Been ignoring and although I did not like my Ma, I thank her for the high tolerance for pain gene she gave me. But I think I'm tired of being tired....or just worn out from ignoring that which refuses to now be ignored. Both shoulders, both wrists (they feel like a hot stove, my wrists), my knees and now both feet decided to join the party. Ache ache ache, throb throb throb. 
Fuck it. Gonna pop two vicodins and see if that will put a dent in it to where I am not so......blahhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 30, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Halloween is this weekend.  As a kid, Halloween was rivaled by Christmas as the most fun time of the year (and that's taking the last day of school into account).
> ...


When I was a kid (and I don't like starting out like that), we walked to a neighborhood school, we played with the other kids in our neighborhood and we were like little commandos with 'battlefield intelligence' about our neighborhood.  We knew where all the fences, culverts, drainage ditches, angry dogs, vegetable gardens, out buildings, and hazards were in every yard.  We could tell each other about who was giving out the best candy.  "Weavers are giving Hershey bars and the Millers are giving out full size Milk Duds!"

Today, kids are picked up for school by bus or driven there by parents.  Kids are involved in organized sports with little chance to just find friends and play touch football or softball.  As kids no longer roam their neighborhoods for companionship, they don't know the shortcuts and hide-and-go0seek locations.  They in turn become lousy Trick-or-Treaters.  Thus the emergence of organized Halloween.  An opportunity lost for kids to be creative and independent.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 30, 2015)

Today I have to go into the hospital for my second and last of my tests and then I start training on Tuesday.  Second shift, so I have to work my current schedule around for my transcription job.  This is going to be kind of a pain of butt, I think.    I'm going to try it though.  It's going to be hard having 2 jobs.  We'll see how it goes.  

Happy Friday!  Wish I was here . . .


----------



## Gracie (Oct 30, 2015)

Remind me to never take TWO vicodins again. They knocked me out, and i don't hurt right now, but the dreams were a bitch. I finally woke myself up and am now trying to stay awake cuz I don't want to go back into them again. I think  I will watch the dawn for a change.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 30, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Remind me to never take TWO vicodins again. They knocked me out, and i don't hurt right now, but the dreams were a bitch. I finally woke myself up and am now trying to stay awake cuz I don't want to go back into them again. I think  I will watch the dawn for a change.



I won't take sleeping pills, even in the hospital, for the same reason.  Terrible dreams I cannot wake myself up from.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 30, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Today I have to go into the hospital for my second and last of my tests and then I start training on Tuesday.  Second shift, so I have to work my current schedule around for my transcription job.  This is going to be kind of a pain of butt, I think.    I'm going to try it though.  It's going to be hard having 2 jobs.  We'll see how it goes.
> 
> Happy Friday!  Wish I was here . . .



You'll be fine Chris and won't know what to do with all your free time when you no longer are working two jobs.  I have worked more than one job at a time for much of my working career and it quickly becomes as routine as working one job does.  And if you really love your second job, usually it somehow makes the original job more tolerable.  I can't explain that, but that was the way it usually was for me.


----------



## 007 (Oct 30, 2015)

Going to take the little Cimarron Fire Arms, 1873 Winchester Trapper replica up to a gun show today and see if I can do a little horse trading. I figure it's worth $11-12 hundred. Might find a nice AR to trade for.

Yesterday I took the "estate tour" of Frank Lloyd Wright's, Taliesin. Frank Lloyd Wright | Taliesin  Quite the place, and some very creepy history. Seven people died there as a result of it being set on fire and then people were hacked to death by an ax wielding black servant. I took my Olympus digital voice recorder in an attempt to get an EVP, but there were too many people and too much talking going on. They close it down for the winter. Today is actually the last tour for the year. I would love to go in there, alone, in the winter. I'm sure the spirits would come out to talk to you then...


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 30, 2015)

Early yesterday afternoon the wife sent me home from the hospital, I was falling asleep in the bedside chair.  
Got home, put some items together for her then laid down for a couple hour nap.......  Woke up 6 hours later to a heavy t-storm and determined to go back this morning.  Was ready to go back to bed around 12:30 this morning when she called, was stuffed up badly and couldn't go to sleep, would i bring her the items she wanted plus some Afrin.  Quick trip to the hospital, drop off the items then back home for a very bad and restless sleep.
She's doing much, much better, is using the walker to get herself to the bathroom and let me know the doc finally came by for a couple of minutes yesterday after I left, she'll be coming home today.  I have to pick up a couple of things first (covered by the insurance, a mechanical exerciser, a walker, a cane and a cooling system (like a constant ice pack).  It looks like a small electric cooler with 2 hoses running to a pad that sits on her knee, fill the cooler with ice and it pumps the cold air to the pad through one hose recycling the air via the other hose.  
Finally let the cats out this morning and fed the pigeons for the first time in days, everyone's happy.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 30, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Today kinda sucks. I've been really tired the past couple of days. Don't know why. Just no energy. And hurt? Oh yes. That too. Been ignoring and although I did not like my Ma, I thank her for the high tolerance for pain gene she gave me. But I think I'm tired of being tired....or just worn out from ignoring that which refuses to now be ignored. Both shoulders, both wrists (they feel like a hot stove, my wrists), my knees and now both feet decided to join the party. Ache ache ache, throb throb throb.
> Fuck it. Gonna pop two vicodins and see if that will put a dent in it to where I am not so......blahhhhhhhhhh.



Chronic pain does wear you down.  But have you discussed the increased symptoms with your doctor.  I can't believe I'm saying this as I was so suspicious of doctors  as well as being distrustfful for so long, but since I found my surrgeon who I cannot praise enough, I am beginning to trust a bit more.  And my new primary doctor also is willing to help me through the most uncomfortable symptoms remaining and so far is not over prescribing.


----------



## 007 (Oct 30, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Remind me to never take TWO vicodins again. They knocked me out, and i don't hurt right now, but the dreams were a bitch. I finally woke myself up and am now trying to stay awake cuz I don't want to go back into them again. I think  I will watch the dawn for a change.


I usually take 3 oxycodones, and they wire me up like a snorted a line cocaine. I don't understand how an opiate makes people drowsy or tired, but I know it does. Glad it has the opposite effect on me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 30, 2015)

007 said:


> Going to take the little Cimarron Fire Arms, 1873 Winchester Trapper replica up to a gun show today and see if I can do a little horse trading. I figure it's worth $11-12 hundred. Might find a nice AR to trade for.
> 
> Yesterday I took the "estate tour" of Frank Lloyd Wright's, Taliesin. Quite the place, and some very creepy history. Seven people died there as a result of it being set on fire and then people were hacked to death by an ax wielding black servant. I took my Olympus digital voice recorder in an attempt to get an EVP, but there were too many people and too much talking going on. They close it down for the winter. Today is actually the last tour for the year. I would love to go in there, alone, in the winter. I'm sure the spirits would come out to talk to you then...



Maybe there is a way to negotiate that with the powers?  Call it a scientific experiment or something?


----------



## 007 (Oct 30, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Going to take the little Cimarron Fire Arms, 1873 Winchester Trapper replica up to a gun show today and see if I can do a little horse trading. I figure it's worth $11-12 hundred. Might find a nice AR to trade for.
> ...


That's an idea... excellent.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 30, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Today kinda sucks. I've been really tired the past couple of days. Don't know why. Just no energy. And hurt? Oh yes. That too. Been ignoring and although I did not like my Ma, I thank her for the high tolerance for pain gene she gave me. But I think I'm tired of being tired....or just worn out from ignoring that which refuses to now be ignored. Both shoulders, both wrists (they feel like a hot stove, my wrists), my knees and now both feet decided to join the party. Ache ache ache, throb throb throb.
> ...


I see him on the 2nd of Nov and will tell him.
Meanwhile....I popped two vicodins last night and....I ain't doing that again. Nope. Not gonna. The dreams were awful. I got up after much struggling to wake myself up, at 5:45am. Then I came here and posted a bit, then I got dressed and went to the store determined to find some energy in an aisle. None to be found, so I got stuff that needed getting, came home, fed the dogs, hung a tapestry on my wall, got a load ready for wash and then did the BIG mistake of sitting on the garden swing in full sunlight...which made me sleepy again. So....I'm fixing to go clean out the shed. I MIGHT take a wee nap around 2ish for an hour, but no more than that cuz I won't sleep tonight. And no pain pills tonight either. My brain needs a break from that horrid dream.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 30, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Today I have to go into the hospital for my second and last of my tests and then I start training on Tuesday.  Second shift, so I have to work my current schedule around for my transcription job.  This is going to be kind of a pain of butt, I think.    I'm going to try it though.  It's going to be hard having 2 jobs.  We'll see how it goes.
> 
> Happy Friday!  Wish I was here . . .



Why would you only have ONE job?


----------



## Gracie (Oct 30, 2015)

No shed today. Going to beach. THEN a shrub or two. The shed can wait. I dread that.

And my reward for doing all this at 10:09am is a nice nap later.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 30, 2015)

Picked up the wife and all her new "accouterments", she's home now.  The cats are giving her the cold shoulder, "how dare you abandon us" routine.......


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 30, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Picked up the wife and all her new "accouterments", she's home now.  The cats are giving her the cold shoulder, "how dare you abandon us" routine.......



The kitties will get over it.  Hope she is comfortable and feeling well.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 30, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Picked up the wife and all her new "accouterments", she's home now.  The cats are giving her the cold shoulder, "how dare you abandon us" routine.......
> ...


Yeah, she's doing well, resting right now.  She tries to get up and move as much as possible to keep the joint as mobile as currently possible otherwise it stiffens up.   
Yup the cats are already starting to forgive her.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 31, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Gracie's Karma,
GW's new job and water logged goats,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern with a special RIP for Bert.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.




P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 31, 2015)

Geeze, more rain last night, slept terribly and have one hell of a sinus headache.  Also started my smoking cessasion program yesterday, started on the patch and had 3 cigs plus a few puffs off my E-Cig last night so I'm starting to cough as my body slowly begins to expel the crap from my lungs.  The wife has been taking the 800 mg ibuprofen as they gave her Tylenol w/codeine and apparently that's making her nauseous so she not taking it, says her knee has a constant throbbing ache so she didn't sleep well.  Left a message last night with the Dr's office, will call again today.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 31, 2015)

Well, the biggest night of the year at Doc's. We have jack o lanterns, spiders that drop on fishing line, dry ice for Mad Max's cauldron and we've replaced the bulbs in the mason jar lights around the bar with black light bulbs. Jason Abel Project will be rocking the house from 9 to 1AM and there are prizes for the best costumes.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 31, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we're still keeping vigil for
> 
> ...



My first thought on seeing that house was, "That looks like it might be a good zombie apocalypse house".


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 31, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.
> ...



If you read 007's post yesterday about his recent adventure, you know what house that is.   And you're right.  It has a creepy history.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 31, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Well, the biggest night of the year at Doc's. We have jack o lanterns, spiders that drop on fishing line, dry ice for Mad Max's cauldron and we've replaced the bulbs in the mason jar lights around the bar with black light bulbs. Jason Abel Project will be rocking the house from 9 to 1AM and there are prizes for the best costumes.



Sounds like a lot of fun.  I was just reading that next to Christmas, Halloween is the highest grossing holiday with per capita spending on decorations, costumes, and candy etc. averaging around $70.  Looks like Doc's took care of Hombre and my part of that--the only thing we spent money on for Halloween was an enormous bag of Skittles and Starbursts to hand out to trick or treaters tonight.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 31, 2015)

No. . .wait. . .that's Thanksgiving.

Tonight. . . . 






I would like to turn it back to maybe my mid 30's?


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 31, 2015)

Speaking of houses, we used to visit a couple of our favorite ones back east from time to time.  While everyone is familiar with this one:






Not that many people are familiar with another he did about an hour away from Falling Waters.

Kentuck Knob:











The view from that patio in the first photo:






The front entrance:


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 31, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Hah, no, I didn't connect it with that post.  I just thought that, from this perspective at least, the house looks very solid and defensible, with plenty of places to shoot at zombies from balconies or the roof.  

Looking at the pics in 007s link, it's actually not a good zombie defense location.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 31, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


As for zombies we saw a program last week about epidemics and pandemics.  Years ago the CDC had put together an emergency preparedness list on their web site and it barely got any hits.  Then came the zombies......  and that site became one of the most hit sites on the web.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 31, 2015)

Here's the web site:

CDC Emergency Preparedness and You | Gather Emergency Supplies | Disaster Supplies Kit


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 31, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Here's the web site:
> 
> CDC Emergency Preparedness and You | Gather Emergency Supplies | Disaster Supplies Kit



Was it the CDC that put out an actual zombie apocalypse survival pamphlet?  Some government agency did in the past few years I think.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 31, 2015)

I'm gonna beat my drum here for a minute.  I mentioned Falling Water, well Frank built a small guest house behind it, the back wall was the natural rock and when we first visited the water seepage into the house was horrendous.  I was talking with the curator at the time and he was still looking for solutions (obviously without plastering the inside with hydraulic cement).  I was building houses at the time and told him he had two paths to take, one was "trench" the rock behind the wall, add drain tile and fill with gravel but that would destroy the outside look, the other was to drill a series of vertical and horizontal tubes behind the wall all the way down to the base.  Years later on our last visit there the curator recognized me and thanked me, he consulted with engineers and yup, the engineers agreed with me, they drilled out tubes as I suggested and no more water problems, the guest house no longer smelled like a mold factory.  
Okay, I'm done patting myself on the back.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 31, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the web site:
> ...


Yup, that's how they took advantage of a popular movie subject to promote preparedness.  Pretty smart idea on their part.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 31, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> No. . .wait. . .that's Thanksgiving.
> 
> Tonight. . . .
> 
> ...


The best part of Halloween falling on Saturday night is that Doc's gets an extra hour to party.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 31, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


What normal mortal does not?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 31, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Can't be melting from here, we just got a light sprinkling of icy rain for the first time this year!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 31, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Halloween is this weekend.  As a kid, Halloween was rivaled by Christmas as the most fun time of the year (and that's taking the last day of school into account).
> ...


Up in these latitudes, unless you are masquerading as a ski-bum or snow mobile driver, your parents take you to one of the local Halloween events.  Almost every enclosed mall sponsors a "haunted house", many larger businesses with sufficient venue set something up, and Elks, Lions, VFW, and other similar associations also sponsor some activity for the tykes.  It's usually too cold and/or snowy to go from door-to-door for more than a block or two (for the hardiest trick-or-treaters).  While the snow is lacking the temps are now hovering right at, or just below, freezing.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 31, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Remind me to never take TWO vicodins again. They knocked me out, and i don't hurt right now, but the dreams were a bitch. I finally woke myself up and am now trying to stay awake cuz I don't want to go back into them again. I think  I will watch the dawn for a change.
> ...


Take two beers and wake up in the morning....


----------



## Gracie (Oct 31, 2015)

I know what the problem was. I was poisoning myself with eating stuff I should not have been eating. I fasted yesterday, no sleep aids, no nothing. Slept well, but still had strange dreams...but at least they were not nightmare stuff. I think I was dream traveling again. I was a young male Cree indian...lost in Seattle area in a time frame not my own trying to find a portal to get home. Really weird.

Anyway....today I got a lot of stuff done and not fatiqued at all!


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 31, 2015)

Carla_Danger


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 31, 2015)

007 said:


> Going to take the little Cimarron Fire Arms, 1873 Winchester Trapper replica up to a gun show today and see if I can do a little horse trading. I figure it's worth $11-12 hundred. Might find a nice AR to trade for.
> 
> Yesterday I took the "estate tour" of Frank Lloyd Wright's, Taliesin. Frank Lloyd Wright | Taliesin  Quite the place, and some very creepy history. Seven people died there as a result of it being set on fire and then people were hacked to death by an ax wielding black servant. I took my Olympus digital voice recorder in an attempt to get an EVP, but there were too many people and too much talking going on. They close it down for the winter. Today is actually the last tour for the year. I would love to go in there, alone, in the winter. I'm sure the spirits would come out to talk to you then...


Long ago, when I was studying architecture as a draftsman, I fell in love with FLW's designs.  The man was a genius of blending natural features and stunning architecture.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 31, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Picked up the wife and all her new "accouterments", she's home now.  The cats are giving her the cold shoulder, "how dare you abandon us" routine.......
> ...


'Specially when they figure out she's partially immobile...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 31, 2015)

All caught up.  My current batch of curds is ready to go into the drain and then the mold.  Once that's done, I get chores finished and take a nap before work.  It's hovering right at freezing here.  Enough to make it slick and dangerous, but not enough to freeze the muck solid.  One of my buddies is up at the property, cutting firewood.  Gotta love a friend who considers chopping and splitting firewood therapeutic.
I have to build a barn before the end of next summer, I have limited funds and (currently) limited time.  So, I decided a pole barn would be the best option, financially.  Then it occurs to me, I have almost 200 acres of poles!  My first thought after that is, get some draw knives to shape the poles.  Then I think, find someone who will mill the poles (too expensive).  Online research revealed several already manufactured rigs to convert a chainsaw into a mobile saw mill.  After looking at several and reviewing user reviews, I'll probably go for the (rather expensive) option that will be easiest on my back.  I'll not only be able to shape the heavier lumber, but the process will also provide the slatted boards I need for a pole barn.  I need a bigger chain saw, though.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 31, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Carla_Danger





I love the bottom photo!  Do you want yours licked...hehe!

Here's my Mason, with his Trump comb-over.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 31, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Carla_Danger




And here's my new pugs on film photo. In the first photo is Mason in his blue jeans, wearing a hat I made for him!


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## Hossfly (Oct 31, 2015)

Thanks to Sally


----------



## Gracie (Oct 31, 2015)

Damn right!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 31, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger
> ...



Too funny Carla.  There is just something about a pug anyway--they are special little dogs.  And welcome to the Coffee Shop--I believe this is your first visit?  And first timers receive a complimentary beverage as our invitation to drag up a chair and become one of the group:


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 31, 2015)

Happy Halloween to all witches.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 31, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...




Thank you!  That looks better than the tea I'm drinking!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 31, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



I've been munching on Halloween candy and now am thinking something not sweet would taste really good.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 31, 2015)

Too...










many....










dogs...








here.






Must be tricks of freaks.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 31, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 31, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Gracie's Karma,
GW's new job and water logged goats,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern with a special RIP for Bert.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.




P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 1, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we're still keeping vigil for
> 
> ...



I like this house better than the last one.  I love those old Victorian style homes.  Beautiful and unique!


----------



## 007 (Nov 1, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Going to take the little Cimarron Fire Arms, 1873 Winchester Trapper replica up to a gun show today and see if I can do a little horse trading. I figure it's worth $11-12 hundred. Might find a nice AR to trade for.
> ...


Taliesin... I took 121 pictures, here are a few...
















... FLLW's bedroom...











... rear of the house...






... there is actually much more to the house and property than what you see here.


----------



## 007 (Nov 1, 2015)

The back door where the ax wielding mad man poured gasoline under it and lit the house on fire, and then stood there hacking people to death as they attempted to exit the flaming house... 7 people died...






We weren't allowed to take pictures inside any of the buildings, for whatever reason, we weren't told.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.
> ...



It is indeed, but this one is supposed to be very haunted, and therefore appropriate for the Halloween night post.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 1, 2015)

007 said:


> The back door where the ax wielding mad man poured gasoline under it and lit the house on fire, and then stood there hacking people to death as they attempted to exit the flaming house...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 1, 2015)

Last year we were swamped with trick or treaters, but this year had only maybe a dozen or so.  I think all the school and church trunk and treat and other activities may be becoming the new normal and that's okay.  But I confess to a bit of nostalgic mourning of those special things we lose when society changes.  But society will always change so oh well. . .

We recently had a police specialist address our Senior Saints groups with some security warnings, tips, education etc.  And he said we all yearn to return to the days when we didn't feel like we had to lock our homes, we could leave the keys in the ignition of our cars, our kids could roam the neighborhoods in perfect safety, we felt personally safe going to the grocery store or Walmart etc.  But he too said that society changes.  The prevalence of crack, meth, and heroine addicts and the moving away from old societal expectations of behavior have made our world a very different place than it was in the mid 20th Century.  And we have to live in what the world is now.  And remember that 50 years on down the line, our young kids and grandchildren will be looking at now as the 'good old days'.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 1, 2015)

Haunted?  Weeding looks way more scary to me.

BTW, occasionally weeding requires an ax, relax people.

Power weed cutters require fuel, sometimes it spills.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 1, 2015)

It is chilly and rainy here today.  Good day to do some cleaning of the fridge or the junk drawers or closets or something.  I still haven't put my summer clothes away yet, so my bureau and closet are jam packed with clothes.  I need to thin them out, so that might be a project for today.


----------



## 007 (Nov 1, 2015)

Cool song...


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 1, 2015)

Lol!  I have an armoire, a huge bureau and a relatively small closet, all PACKED with clothes.  I still have sandals in my closet too.  I've decided, that is something I should do today.  I'm think I'll start now because it's supposed to get sunny and nicer as the day progresses.  I still have to go grocery shopping and do my regular "daily cleaning" chores too, like dishes, etc.  

Grrrr.  Some day off!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> It is chilly and rainy here today.  Good day to do some cleaning of the fridge or the junk drawers or closets or something.  I still haven't put my summer clothes away yet, so my bureau and closet are jam packed with clothes.  I need to thin them out, so that might be a project for today.



I am having a dilemma in that regard.  I have lost a lot of weight as a result of and since my surgery so I have a lot of clothes in closets all over the house that are way too big.  Do I give them away?  Or assume I will grow back into them?  Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 1, 2015)

007 said:


> Cool song...



I love that.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 1, 2015)

England has imported trick or treat from America. It did not happen years ago but now there were kids roaming the streets last night in droves hustling for treats. I didn't  answer the door so they let off fireworks outside. Ha.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 1, 2015)

I have been struggling to play ' wolfenstein the old blood' but my computer is not really powerful enough, and I only got it last year. All ready my computer is obsolete.
In the game you get to sneak up on German guard dogs and stab them while they sleep. Well its either that or let them wake up and bite you. I read that doom 4 which is coming out next year is even more violent and there have already been complaints about it in the newspapers. Dog lovers have probably not heard about wolfenstein or they would be complaining about that too.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 1, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Last year we were swamped with trick or treaters, but this year had only maybe a dozen or so.  I think all the school and church trunk and treat and other activities may be becoming the new normal and that's okay.  But I confess to a bit of nostalgic mourning of those special things we lose when society changes.  But society will always change so oh well. . .
> 
> We recently had a police specialist address our Senior Saints groups with some security warnings, tips, education etc.  And he said we all yearn to return to the days when we didn't feel like we had to lock our homes, we could leave the keys in the ignition of our cars, our kids could roam the neighborhoods in perfect safety, we felt personally safe going to the grocery store or Walmart etc.  But he too said that society changes.  The prevalence of crack, meth, and heroine addicts and the moving away from old societal expectations of behavior have made our world a very different place than it was in the mid 20th Century.  And we have to live in what the world is now.  And remember that 50 years on down the line, our young kids and grandchildren will be looking at now as the 'good old days'.


In the good ol' days (50s) people who wouldn't treat were tricked! Our greatest trick was to a man who owned a 1929 Dodge pick-up. We dis-assembled most of it and used a block and tackle to hoist it to the top of his barn roof and re-assembled it straddling the peak. He had to pay the fire department to get it down. He would give out treats after that. Mostly apples and pears though.
Our dirtiest trick (which is still talked in my old neighborhood) was on the mean old fart who owned the general store next door. He lived in the back of the store and would lock up and turn off the lights. No amount of knocking and ringing would bring him to the door except to go out the back door and fire a shotgun into the air. He always listened to the 11 PM news and then go out to use the outhouse before going to bed. One Halloween, we had had enough of his cheapness so we went back to his outhouse, which stood in deep shadows from the trees, and moved it back off the hole which was about 6 feet deep and half full. We hid under some nearby trees until his newscast was over and he came out to do his business. We then heard a loud splash and some of the fanciest cussing imaginable. It was a pitch dark night and we didn't want to have him drown so we went over and pulled him out. He never saw our faces but for the rest of his life he accused every man and boy in the neighborhood for the dunking he got. 
To give him credit, he never did give out any candy either.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 1, 2015)

Woke up with another blinding sinus headache........  It's lessened some but not by much.  
Last night I made another dump cake except this time I added a few other ingredients to make it really moist.  Used spice cake mix, vanilla pudding mix, the milk in the recipe then added the 3 eggs the cake recipe called for and a can of pineapple chunks.  Next time I'll cut the chunks smaller or used crushed pineapple but it's really moist and delicious.    

Preheat oven to 350. mix;

1 small package of pudding mix
  (I used vanilla but you can use pistachio, butterscotch, whatever)
1 1/2 cups milk with 3 eggs beat in.
  blend well then add
1 box spice cake mix and
1 can crushed or chunk pineapple (juice and all)
Blend well.

Pour into well greased 9 x 13 cake pan and bake for 35 minutes.   Test to see if done, add more time if needed in 5 minute increments.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 1, 2015)

Did some floor cleaning at the dealership early this morning, then made a breakfast for Mrs. Liberty and myself.  She is hosting a baby shower for a relative this afternoon away form our house.  After helping her load the car, I completed the electrical work on the rebuilt and painted/stained back porch.  Finishing up my laundry before heading out to rake leaves for a customer.  Making homemade macaroni and cheese for dinner when I am done with raking.

More to do, but the weather is just going to have to cooperate for a few more weeks.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 1, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > It is chilly and rainy here today.  Good day to do some cleaning of the fridge or the junk drawers or closets or something.  I still haven't put my summer clothes away yet, so my bureau and closet are jam packed with clothes.  I need to thin them out, so that might be a project for today.
> ...


Once most of us reach a certain age, we would rather not grow into clothing items.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 1, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Did some floor cleaning at the dealership early this morning, then made a breakfast for Mrs. Liberty and myself.  She is hosting a baby shower for a relative this afternoon away form our house.  After helping her load the car, I completed the electrical work on the rebuilt and painted/stained back porch.  Finishing up my laundry before heading out to rake leaves for a customer.  Making homemade macaroni and cheese for dinner when I am done with raking.
> 
> More to do, but the weather is just going to have to cooperate for a few more weeks.


Let's see......  I got out of bed today....... daily goal accomplished.......


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## saveliberty (Nov 1, 2015)

Mac & Cheese is done, but Mrs. Liberty has not returned home yet.  I am hungry trying to wait until 6pm for dinner.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 1, 2015)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Looks like it could use a little TLC.  Wonder whether they'd let me live there if I did some sweat-equity work?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 1, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Last year we were swamped with trick or treaters, but this year had only maybe a dozen or so.  I think all the school and church trunk and treat and other activities may be becoming the new normal and that's okay.  But I confess to a bit of nostalgic mourning of those special things we lose when society changes.  But society will always change so oh well. . .
> 
> We recently had a police specialist address our Senior Saints groups with some security warnings, tips, education etc.  And he said we all yearn to return to the days when we didn't feel like we had to lock our homes, we could leave the keys in the ignition of our cars, our kids could roam the neighborhoods in perfect safety, we felt personally safe going to the grocery store or Walmart etc.  But he too said that society changes.  The prevalence of crack, meth, and heroine addicts and the moving away from old societal expectations of behavior have made our world a very different place than it was in the mid 20th Century.  And we have to live in what the world is now.  And remember that 50 years on down the line, our young kids and grandchildren will be looking at now as the 'good old days'.


I was listening to the radio last night, a Theoretical Physicist was interviewing an Astrophysicist.  They concluded that America began to fail in the 70s, when Americans seemed to lose their interest in the future and to become mired in what was happening in the "here and now".  We lost our curiosity and our drive to innovate.  Sad.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 1, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Last year we were swamped with trick or treaters, but this year had only maybe a dozen or so.  I think all the school and church trunk and treat and other activities may be becoming the new normal and that's okay.  But I confess to a bit of nostalgic mourning of those special things we lose when society changes.  But society will always change so oh well. . .
> ...



http://www.newworldeconomics.com/archives/2014/092814_files/TheFateofEmpiresbySirJohnGlubb.pdf



> Introduction
> As we pass through life, we learn by experience. We look back on our behaviour when we were young and think how foolish we were. In the same way our family, our community and our town endeavour to avoid the mistakes made by our predecessors.  The experiences of the human race have been recorded, in more or less detail, for some four thousand years. If we attempt to study such a period of time in as many countries as possible, we seem to discover
> the same patterns constantly repeated under widely differing conditions of climate, culture and religion. Surely, we ask
> ourselves, if we studied calmly and impartially the history of human institutions and development over these four thousand years, should we not reach conclusions which would assist to solve our problems today? For everything that is occurring around us has happened again and again before.
> ...


----------



## 007 (Nov 1, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


It had just rained so, that might account for some of the blotchiness. But really, the design is awesome, the structure is cool, but the fit and finish of the house is horrible. But then again, this is the third house. The first house was set on fire by the mad man in 1915, the second house burned down because of what they believe was an electrical problem in 1925, so this house is the third house. Maybe they just didn't care all that much about the finish work by that point, IDK. But they said the house is sinking also, from the middle out, probably because of the massive weight of all the rock used in it. But I can tell you also, it would be one cold sons a B in the winter, because there's no real ventilation or heating. It was heated mostly by fire place, and to say the place would be drafty is an understatement. There's gaps and cracks everywhere to the outside, AND, you never know, maybe you'd have a run in with the ghost of one of the seven people that died there...


----------



## 007 (Nov 1, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Mac & Cheese is done, but Mrs. Liberty has not returned home yet.  I am hungry trying to wait until 6pm for dinner.


Kraft or home made?


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 1, 2015)

007 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Mac & Cheese is done, but Mrs. Liberty has not returned home yet.  I am hungry trying to wait until 6pm for dinner.
> ...



I don't think Kraft even had anything to do with the cheese.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 1, 2015)

Here's another FLW Usonian that's in Northern VA, the Pope-Leighey house.






It was slated for demolition to make way for I 66, was saved, moved around the country for a while before finding a permanent home on the grounds of Woodlawn Plantation in Alexandria. 

Not really big (it's a Usonian) but cool as his designs mostly are.





















The main structure support is the fireplace/chimney system with the roof cantilevered off of that and "curtain" walls hung from the roof.  The floor is like most, dyed concrete with radiant heating built in the floor.  The walls are all cypress


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 1, 2015)

blackhawk said:


>


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 1, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Gracie's Karma,
GW's new job and water logged goats,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern with a special RIP for Bert.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.






P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 2, 2015)

It's Monday again!


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> It's Monday again!



Christmas blanket out already?


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 2, 2015)

rWell,Trick-or-Treat was a success in my hometown.  At the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate, the wee tykes got both glowstick necklaces and Reese cups.  Both were a big hit.

I had one little Dracula, about three years old, dressed in white tie and cape stand before me, raise his cape across his face and, in his most convincing Transylvanian accent (heavily peppered with Pittsburghese) scowl and say "I vant to drrrink your blood!"

A pair of siblings, a brother and his little sister, came up on the North Portico and, with gaps in their baby teeth chimed "Trick-or-Treat!  Smell my feet!  Give me something good to eat!  If you don't, I don't care!  I'll pull down your underwear!"

There were 100 glowstick necklaces.  Of that 100, one was a dud, and  two were saved for my 6 year old nephew.  So, I had 97 happy Halloweeners.  Daisy the Mutt took her position on the bay window sill in the Great Hall, content to cy her was through the evening.

Yesterday, following the Steeler's game (keep comment on that to a minimum please) Daisy and I headed to the park for her second walk of the day.  That was about 4:30 pm.  With falling back an hour, I found that our usual three laps will be cut back to two due to darkness.

And now it's November and the next major holiday will pass without its due fanfare.  Thanksgiving is now just the prelude to Christmas.  I've already seen candy in the shape of Christmas trees at convenience store counters.  I have a theory that what candy shaped as pumpkins that remains on the shelves as of today is sent back to the factory to be re-cast as Christmas trees and snowmen.  If any candy in those shapes languishes on shelves, it is again sent back to be cast in the shape of St. Valentine's Day hearts.  Then sent back again and poured into the Easter bunny molds.  And on and on.  Reuse, reduce and recycle.

Carpeting has been ordered for my long suffering bedroom remodel.  As it turned out, the original builders of Pimplebutt failed to finish the entire floor, leaving an unfinished rectangle in the middle of the floor.  The area rug I bought for the bedroom is too small to cover their neglect, so I ordered a rug that will expose a six inch wide border of hardwood while giving comfort under both foot and paw.  This project has become my own personal Vietnam. It's gone on far too long, been far too costly, ripped up the whole house and I still cannot see a light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 2, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> Well, trick-or-Treat was a success in my hometown.  At the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate, the wee tykes got both glowstick necklaces and Reese cups.  Both were a big hit.
> 
> I had one little Dracula, about three years old, dressed in white tie and cape stand before me, raise his cape across his face and, in his most convincing Transylvanian accent (heavily peppered with Pittsburghese) scowl and say "I vant to drrrink your blood!"
> 
> ...



Thanksgiving isn't nearly as big for retailers as Halloween and Christmas, so it gets pushed to the background somewhat.  Still, we'll see quite a bit of Thanksgiving advertisement, the Macy's parade, football games, etc..


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 2, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Well, trick-or-Treat was a success in my hometown.  At the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate, the wee tykes got both glowstick necklaces and Reese cups.  Both were a big hit.
> ...


Kids will still trace their hands to make construction paper turkeys, wear paper Pilgrim hats.  Dad will still buy a turkey that will give Mom fits, Grandparents will still show up bringing the side dishes someone won't like. 

The only thing one can hope for is that during all the thawing and cooking and dozing before the TV with a football game on, it that folks will actually offer up thanks for the privilege of being Americans.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 2, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> rWell,Trick-or-Treat was a success in my hometown.  At the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate, the wee tykes got both glowstick necklaces and Reese cups.  Both were a big hit.
> 
> I had one little Dracula, about three years old, dressed in white tie and cape stand before me, raise his cape across his face and, in his most convincing Transylvanian accent (heavily peppered with Pittsburghese) scowl and say "I vant to drrrink your blood!"
> 
> ...



It does seem like your remodel project has gone on for a very long time, but we're still waiting for those pics when you emerge from the tunnel.  

As for the Steelers, Rothlisberger is the starting quarterback on my Fantasy Team so I have an uncommon interest in the welfare of that team now that he is off the injured list.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 2, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> rWell,Trick-or-Treat was a success in my hometown.  At the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate, the wee tykes got both glowstick necklaces and Reese cups.  Both were a big hit.
> 
> I had one little Dracula, about three years old, dressed in white tie and cape stand before me, raise his cape across his face and, in his most convincing Transylvanian accent (heavily peppered with Pittsburghese) scowl and say "I vant to drrrink your blood!"
> 
> ...


In our house area rugs are what we use, carpet is a major no, no, one of the most notorious allergen collectors known to humankind.......... 
Didn't have any trick or treaters come by at all which was fine, with the wife's surgery we were unprepared.  Did have some Hispanic Jehovah Witnesses come by early in the day though........


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 2, 2015)

Last night after 3 days of blinding headaches I finally did something I should have been doing all along, I checked my blood pressure.   No wonder I was having massive headaches!!!!  It was in the high 150s over the high 90s, very high for me so at 2 AM I went to the Beaumont ER.  They tested everything heart related and a few other things but could not determine any reason for the raised BP or headaches.  They did give me a medication cocktail that put me out all the rest of the night and I was released to go home at 8:30 this morning.  Fed the cats and went to bed sleeping until 2 PM was up for about 45 minutes than back to bed for another hour and a half.......  That was some cocktail.

Finally did figure out what I'm absolutely sure is the problem.  Something is blocking the absorption of the medications into my system, okay, what am I doing differently in the last 3 - 4 weeks........  Metamucil, I started taking generic Metamucil during that period but more importantly I started taking it with my medications, bad idea.  Psyllium husk expands very quickly into a gelatinous mass, in my case the meds were being trapped in that mass and I was able to only absorb some of the medication.  So no taking my meds with the Metamucil anymore.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 2, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > rWell,Trick-or-Treat was a success in my hometown.  At the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate, the wee tykes got both glowstick necklaces and Reese cups.  Both were a big hit.
> ...


Daisy the Mutt is the only allergy sufferer here.  I had her thoroughly checked.  When she was a pup, she seemed to scratch all the time.  It turns out she is allergic to cotton and tobacco, so I can't sell her into slavery.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## Dajjal (Nov 2, 2015)

Damma Yamma! its four am . I woke up at half past three, had a cup of tea and now I am totally awake. I guess there is nothing for it but to have another game of wolfenstein. Its at an annoying stage because I am currently facing a boss that is hard to kill. I will play it on headphones but I expect I will shout swear words every time I get killed. I hope it does not wake up the neighbours. I have a flat with one flat above me and one below, and the floors are thin.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 2, 2015)

Oh damn it ! I have just read the walkthrough of wolfenstein and it is harder than I though to kill the boss. So I better not play it or much swearing will ensue.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 2, 2015)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Still an awesome design.  Given the addition of more modern amenities, such a design would be unbelievable.  No ghosts, though?  When I went through the Winchester House in San Jose, I definitely experienced cold places. 
I'm still a fan of FLW, regardless whether his place is haunted. I envy your visit.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 2, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > rWell,Trick-or-Treat was a success in my hometown.  At the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate, the wee tykes got both glowstick necklaces and Reese cups.  Both were a big hit.
> ...



The time I spent living with my aunt in El Paso included Oct 31.  I was shocked at the number of "trick-or-treaters" without costumes, amazingly over-aged, and having no command of the English language.  My aunt told me that if I went South I would no doubt be offered the same treats...for a cost.  They'd be dropped off at the top of the street and picked up at the end and moved on to the next streets in the subdivision.


----------



## 007 (Nov 2, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


He always used 'FLLW' when initialing things, for whatever reason, although Lloyd is spelled with two L's, usually people only use the first letter of the names for initials. I guess he wanted to be different.

I envy your visit to the Winchester House. I'd love to tour that, and Ghost Hunters and Ghost Adventures have both done investigations there. It's creepy for sure, and they say haunted.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 2, 2015)

Finally got snow that stayed here.   Only a couple of inches, but because of the temperatures, the snow was quickly packed to glare ice.  The drive into class this morning was a nightmare!  Gratefully, the muck in the animal pens is freezing and the snow will provide a packed, level surface for all of us.  Winter has taken Alaska by surprise once again and many have fallen victim to its depredations, finding themselves stranded in medians and ditches...


----------



## Gracie (Nov 2, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Last night after 3 days of blinding headaches I finally did something I should have been doing all along, I checked my blood pressure.   No wonder I was having massive headaches!!!!  It was in the high 150s over the high 90s, very high for me so at 2 AM I went to the Beaumont ER.  They tested everything heart related and a few other things but could not determine any reason for the raised BP or headaches.  They did give me a medication cocktail that put me out all the rest of the night and I was released to go home at 8:30 this morning.  Fed the cats and went to bed sleeping until 2 PM was up for about 45 minutes than back to bed for another hour and a half.......  That was some cocktail.
> 
> Finally did figure out what I'm absolutely sure is the problem.  Something is blocking the absorption of the medications into my system, okay, what am I doing differently in the last 3 - 4 weeks........  Metamucil, I started taking generic Metamucil during that period but more importantly I started taking it with my medications, bad idea.  Psyllium husk expands very quickly into a gelatinous mass, in my case the meds were being trapped in that mass and I was able to only absorb some of the medication.  So no taking my meds with the Metamucil anymore.


Glad you figured it out. Mr G takes dulcolax. I can't. I take these gelatous pills to soften stool...not make me "go". I don't need any help for that, lol. But the Doc-Q-Lace works great...and my dr said it is a more natural way to..well..do your thang. Maybe google it, Ringel?

Also..my BP has been 160 over 85 for the past month. I take my BP meds faithfully, so after doing blood tests, Dr and I talked about it today. There is nothing more I can take to make it go down, so we think its stress. I don't think I am stressing, but I probably am...hence the weird dreams, too.
You have a lot of stress you are dealing with too. That might be why yours is so high.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 2, 2015)

Meanwhile....woke up to a thunderstorm here and it rained all day. Lawn furniture is SOAKED cuz the dumb news guy said no rain and it would miss us. Wrong. It hit us. I am thankful though cuz we sure needed it. It was 59 degrees today. THIS is fall. Finally.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 2, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Last night after 3 days of blinding headaches I finally did something I should have been doing all along, I checked my blood pressure.   No wonder I was having massive headaches!!!!  It was in the high 150s over the high 90s, very high for me so at 2 AM I went to the Beaumont ER.  They tested everything heart related and a few other things but could not determine any reason for the raised BP or headaches.  They did give me a medication cocktail that put me out all the rest of the night and I was released to go home at 8:30 this morning.  Fed the cats and went to bed sleeping until 2 PM was up for about 45 minutes than back to bed for another hour and a half.......  That was some cocktail.
> ...


I am surprised that losing weight brought my BP down to "normal" levels.  They are still high by younger standards, but normal otherwise.  Changing diet is tough, but I am so encouraged by the results, I am determined to maintain the diet I prefer now.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 2, 2015)

I am still at my current weight. Have not gained, but I am stuck at this number. I only have 6 more lbs to go but it won't budge. At least I am not gaining. 
I am on enough BP pills and don't want more, but he did say I was borderline diabetic. Losing the weight I have, he is amazed at that, but after finding out that dad had diabetis (he only had to take pills..not the shot), Dr figures its just a gene thing. And stress. 
I got my potassium down without taking the damn horse pills he gave me a few months ago. I just eat an avacado a day...and now it is back to normal. Wish I could do that with the BP.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 2, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I am still at my current weight. Have not gained, but I am stuck at this number. I only have 6 more lbs to go but it won't budge. At least I am not gaining.
> I am on enough BP pills and don't want more, but he did say I was borderline diabetic. Losing the weight I have, he is amazed at that, but after finding out that dad had diabetis (he only had to take pills..not the shot), Dr figures its just a gene thing. And stress.
> I got my potassium down without taking the damn horse pills he gave me a few months ago. I just eat an avacado a day...and now it is back to normal. Wish I could do that with the BP.


I've been doing research and reading.  There are many indications that GMOs in our diet are complicit with so many of our current health issues, including diabetes and obesity.  Since GMOs have been pumped into our food supply for at least the last 30 years, it's difficult to have avoided that influence.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 2, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Last night after 3 days of blinding headaches I finally did something I should have been doing all along, I checked my blood pressure.   No wonder I was having massive headaches!!!!  It was in the high 150s over the high 90s, very high for me so at 2 AM I went to the Beaumont ER.  They tested everything heart related and a few other things but could not determine any reason for the raised BP or headaches.  They did give me a medication cocktail that put me out all the rest of the night and I was released to go home at 8:30 this morning.  Fed the cats and went to bed sleeping until 2 PM was up for about 45 minutes than back to bed for another hour and a half.......  That was some cocktail.
> ...


While stress is present that's not what's causing the problem, even now the BP is returning to normal as the meds are being properly absorbed, a couple more days and I'll know for sure.  I will call my primary tomorrow and let her know what happened.  I did google Psyllium husks and what it can do, that's where I confirmed what I suspected, definitely do not take with one's meds, take psyllium an hour before or a couple of hours after taking medications.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 2, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I am so thankful for the internet. Yeah, self help is frowned on, but it damn sure solves a shitload of problems our doctors are ignorant of. WE know our bodies more than they do. We hafta live in it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 2, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I am still at my current weight. Have not gained, but I am stuck at this number. I only have 6 more lbs to go but it won't budge. At least I am not gaining.
> ...


Be careful that you're not getting "urban myths" in lieu of actual science.  Take the myth that Canola oil is terrible for you that people swear by, in truth it's the second best oil to use beside olive oil.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 2, 2015)

Coconut oil. Or Olive oil is my preference. I like the coconut oil on my scalp....I have not had to use the cortisone shampoo in MONTHS. And..I can eat it too!

I read WebMD, Mayo Clinic, etc.
I was doing my homework with the BC thing. I refused the chemo and radiation. Couple of weeks ago, I was seeing on the news and on tv that chemo is NOT needed for BC due to estrogen. I knew that almost 3 years ago when I declined to do it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 2, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Well it was rather easy with this issue, asked myself one question; What changes did I implement in the last few weeks?  The answer was 3 things, the nicotine patch, magnesium and the Metamucil, well the patch was very new and I only used it one day, the day before all of this started so I could pretty much rule that out based on the amount of time had elapsed not only without improvement but also with worsening symptoms.  Magnesium interaction has the opposite effect, lowering the BP so that left the Metamucil.  All of the above deduction work was done today after they ruled out the heart as the culprit.  Now that doesn't mean there isn't something else at work there which is why I'm contacting my primary tomorrow.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 2, 2015)

I tried the patch. 6 months I used it. All day during the day, off at night. I did quit, but I was sick all the time. For 6 whole months. I finally figured out that I do not smoke nonstop all day. The patch was doing the work of chain smoking.

A month later, I said fuck it, gimme a cig.  When I quit..it will be cold turkey. Or when I land in the ER with a stroke. Mr G did it due to his pnuemonia (sp?) and sepsis. He was in there a whole week and was out of it for 7 days. His withdrawals he didn't even feel! Been 4 years since he has had a cig.

I was feeling poorly last week. Fatigued, headaches, bad dreams. Finally did what you did...went over what changed, and went thru each thing I was doing. I figured it out. Too much bready stuff. Too much gluten. Cut that out, and I am back to normal now. Except the BP.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 3, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Gracie's Karma,
GW's new job and water logged goats,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern with a special RIP for Bert.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.





P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 3, 2015)

Foxfyre, you can take Karma off the vigil list. She is doing fine! And thank you and everyone else for prayers for her. She is my last fur child. Fur daughter. I hope to have her for many more years and so far, it's looking like I will!
Hugs!


----------



## Gracie (Nov 3, 2015)

Karma thanks you too.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 3, 2015)

Today is the day I start my training for my new job.  I have to be there at 8:30.  They are training me on first shift this week.  Then, when I come home, I have to do my regular job, so I have really busy day today, but I'm ready to go already!    I'm all showered and dressed and just killing time until 8:00 rolls around.    Have a good Tuesday, everyone!


----------



## peach174 (Nov 3, 2015)

Morning everybody !
I'm finally back. 
I need to catch up on things.
We went to our neighbors fiancé funeral on Saturday. This was the very 1st one that I have gone to on Halloween day.
Our friend is starting to do a little better than last week. Her sudden death hit us all very hard.

Tuesday's smile


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 3, 2015)

My blood pressure is up too.  Mine can be cured with an incendiary drop on a particular employee.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 3, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> My blood pressure is up too.  Mine can be cured with an incendiary drop on a particular employee.


I hear ya... Got a few customers I want to hurt from time to time.

I am a bit more angry lately. It's the nicotine withdrawal. I'm sure.
I'm one of the most level, no confrontational people I know. For me to get angry over some of the stuff that is affecting me lately is not not normal. I have a doctor's appointment late tomorrow morning. We'll see if there is something I can do for a while. Ammunition is too costly.
Good news it's been 31 days since my last cigarette.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 3, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > My blood pressure is up too.  Mine can be cured with an incendiary drop on a particular employee.
> ...



An unusually nasty disposition exhibited by some folks who are quitting smoking can trigger complaints by your loved ones which in turn provides an excuse (in our own minds) to resume smoking.  Don't give into it.  You should be completely past the worst of the symptoms at 31 days--a huge congratulations to you for that--but that is for those who quit cold turkey.  Since you used the nicotine supplements I don't know how long that might drag some of this stuff out.  But stay the course.  You and your body will thank you for it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 3, 2015)

Good morning all.  I was just looking at this video and thinking what a neat alternative to the more complicated means of getting away from it all without giving up the comforts of home.  They didn't mention a price tag for this though:


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 3, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  I was just looking at this video and thinking what a neat alternative to the more complicated means of getting away from it all without giving up the comforts of home.  They didn't mention a price tag for this though:



Yeah.....that doesn't have the comforts of home.    Space is one of the comforts of home!

Also, that seems way too claustrophobic for me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 3, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all.  I was just looking at this video and thinking what a neat alternative to the more complicated means of getting away from it all without giving up the comforts of home.  They didn't mention a price tag for this though:
> ...



The space is the environment you put it in though.  I like it because it is little and would be easy to tow, would not require a lot of set up, and you could put it anywhere to get out of the elements, sleep warm and dry, or fix breakfast when it is raining and the wood is wet.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 3, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I could see someone using it in lieu of a tent.  As a home, however, I couldn't even fit my stuff inside of it, and I have less stuff than anyone I know.  

I'd have problems with the lack of bed space and my desire to elevate one side of my bed, too.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## saveliberty (Nov 3, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > My blood pressure is up too.  Mine can be cured with an incendiary drop on a particular employee.
> ...



You all know me well enough that I can't actually physically hurt someone without a life in jeopardy.  I am cool as can be, up until the time I am not.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 3, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



People might think that about me most of the time.....but really, I'm usually angry and quiet about it.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 3, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > My blood pressure is up too.  Mine can be cured with an incendiary drop on a particular employee.
> ...


Xanax. Or...some pot?
Hope you feel better soon, and congrats on the 31 days!


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 3, 2015)

No big bombs dropped, but I did get an A-7 Warthog strafing run.  

Target neutralized.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 3, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


I'm thinking a very low dose of Xanax. I did take it to deal with wound therapy back about the time I joined up here. It worked! It kept me from strangling the therapist even when massive doses of opiates didn't kill the pain.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 3, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Lowest dose are the pink ones. I take half of one at night once in awhile. That half is enough to keep the edge off, ya know? After awhile your body will get used to it....so you might have to go with a whole pinkie (which is what I call them). The blue ones are much stronger. Avoid those.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 3, 2015)

I took a blue one about the size of a Toyota Prius when I was spending 2 hours a day with 2 therapists debriding necrotic flesh with scalpels and scissors.
They could have cut my left arm off and worked on it in another room for all I cared.
Thanks, but I really don't need to be that mellow.

And pot.... I stopped all drugs way back in '72 I don't need to smoke dope to help me quit smoking tobacco.
I should have run out of patches Sunday but I skipped a couple days. I didn't use one yesterday, but decided that I would today. I've been eyeing my humidor. I'm pretty sure I would be inhaling a Cohiba by dark without the 2nd to last patch.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 3, 2015)

Hey Y'all! What do sand castles and the LSU Tigers have in common?

























They both look great until the Tide rolls in.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 3, 2015)

It's out of your system (nicotine), but not out of your head. THAT is the bitch. And its why I keep falling off the wagon myself. You made it a month. Just keep on keeping on. Mr G said it took about a month and half to get over his anger and habit and desire of wanting a cig. TWo more weeks, Ernie. Then you will probably do much better.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 3, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Hey Y'all! What do sand castles and the LSU Tigers have in common?
> 
> 
> I'll bite.  What?
> ...


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 3, 2015)

Gracie said:


> It's out of your system (nicotine), but not out of your head. THAT is the bitch. And its why I keep falling off the wagon myself. You made it a month. Just keep on keeping on. Mr G said it took about a month and half to get over his anger and habit and desire of wanting a cig. TWo more weeks, Ernie. Then you will probably do much better.


I'm not detoxed at this point. I'm getting nicotine from the patches (stage 2) as if I were smoking about 12 cigarettes a day. Way down from 30 actual smokes. I may go to stage 3 which cuts that in half.
We'll see what the doctor says tomorrow.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 3, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Y'all! What do sand castles and the LSU Tigers have in common?
> ...


You had to scroll down to the bottom


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 3, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Ah okay.  Yes., I missed that.   Funny.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 3, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



For us, I am trying to incorporate more healthy fruits and veggies and far fewer deep fried proteins and such and that has resulted in some good things.  But we still indulge in those things we love that are supposed to be bad for us too.  I think if we deprive ourselves of everything bad for us, it is harder to feel good about the good stuff.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 3, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > It's out of your system (nicotine), but not out of your head. THAT is the bitch. And its why I keep falling off the wagon myself. You made it a month. Just keep on keeping on. Mr G said it took about a month and half to get over his anger and habit and desire of wanting a cig. TWo more weeks, Ernie. Then you will probably do much better.
> ...



I think I was lucky to have never gone past a half a pack a day for any extended period.  I smoked for a lot of years but never that heavily, so quitting wasn't as big a change for me.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 3, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > It's out of your system (nicotine), but not out of your head. THAT is the bitch. And its why I keep falling off the wagon myself. You made it a month. Just keep on keeping on. Mr G said it took about a month and half to get over his anger and habit and desire of wanting a cig. TWo more weeks, Ernie. Then you will probably do much better.
> ...


Ah. I thought you went cold turkey. My bad. 
Let us know what the doc says!


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 3, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Will do.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 3, 2015)

Okay, Hombre and I are off to watch a long movie.  And on the theory I won't be awake to post the Vigil List later, I'm posting it now:

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre's sore back and painful shoulder,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
GW's new job and water logged goats,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern with a special RIP for Bert.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.




P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 3, 2015)

Never put off until tomorrow that which will wait until the next day.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 3, 2015)

Can someone do me a favor?
We are trying something to push Doc's on google.
Please google Doc Holliday's and then Doc Holliday's Foley AL.
I'm getting Doc's popping up first, but Google knows where I am.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 4, 2015)

And...on a lighter note:


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 4, 2015)

NEED more coffee! Must be fully caffeinated to drive truck to doctor place. IQ currently insufficient to deal with gear shift lever.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 4, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> NEED more coffee! Must be fully caffeinated to drive truck to doctor place. IQ currently insufficient to deal with gear shift lever.



I hear that.  I don't go to a doctor place until Friday but I so needed coffee STAT when I got up this morning.  And as the caffeine slowly infuses itself into my system, I am beginning to feel more like myself.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 4, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Can someone do me a favor?
> We are trying something to push Doc's on google.
> Please google Doc Holliday's and then Doc Holliday's Foley AL.
> I'm getting Doc's popping up first, but Google knows where I am.



I did it a couple of dozen ways Ernie.  Various spellings, asking for photo, asking for menu, asking for ratings/reviews, or just straight up searching for Doc Holliday's both in Foley and in the State of Alabama, and each time it took me to the link to your website plus a full page of hits.  Looks like it is working.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 4, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


According to my reading material, actual science has little to do with GMOs.  The so-called science used to sell GMOs is anything but scientific.  Just look at who finances the studies.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 4, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I'm aware of that issue but the CDC and other reputable testers do a lot of their own testing including the one for canola oil.  They did find one of the "urban myths" concerning canola oil to be true, the fact that it causes lesions and scar tissue in rat intestines.  But wait!  There's more!! 
Like any good scientists they continued their studies using all oils and guess what?  They got the same results......   Uuummmm, seems rat's can't process oils like we do, their primary diet consists or grain, nuts and fruit though they will, like humans, eat just about anything even if it's not healthy.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 4, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  I was just looking at this video and thinking what a neat alternative to the more complicated means of getting away from it all without giving up the comforts of home.  They didn't mention a price tag for this though:


I LOVE this!


----------



## Gracie (Nov 4, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Can someone do me a favor?
> We are trying something to push Doc's on google.
> Please google Doc Holliday's and then Doc Holliday's Foley AL.
> I'm getting Doc's popping up first, but Google knows where I am.


I did Doc Holliday's first. Showed one in NYC, one in Texas and list of more in NYC references. Then I did  Foley Al, and yours popped up first.

*

*
*

*
*http://dochollidaysfoley.com/*
*http://dochollidaysfoley.com/*
*http://dochollidaysfoley.com/*
*http://dochollidaysfoley.com/*
*Doc Holliday's – Bar | Nightclub | Live Music | Drinks | Foley ...*
*dochollidaysfoley*.com/
Doc Holliday's. 251-943-3151. 203 N Cypress St. Foley, AL 36535. facebook logo-bw ... We serve Foley, Gulf Shores, Loxley, and Orange Beach. Locally-made ... 203 N Cypress St, Foley, AL 36535
(251) 943-3151
*

*
*

*
*https://www.facebook.com/DocHollidaysFoley/*
*https://www.facebook.com/DocHollidaysFoley/*
*https://www.facebook.com/DocHollidaysFoley/*
*https://www.facebook.com/DocHollidaysFoley/*
*Doc Holliday's - Facebook*
Facebook - Log In or Sign Up*DocHollidaysFoley*/
 Rating: 4.9 - ‎64 votes
Doc Holliday's. 1003 likes · 46 ... See more Night Clubs in Foley, Alabama. Liked by This ... Doc Holliday's with Angie McDaniel-Foster and 12 others. October 21  ...
*

*
*

*
*http://www.yellowpages.com/foley-al/mip/doc-hollidays-495997139*
*http://www.yellowpages.com/foley-al/mip/doc-hollidays-495997139*
*http://www.yellowpages.com/foley-al/mip/doc-hollidays-495997139*
*http://www.yellowpages.com/foley-al/mip/doc-hollidays-495997139*
*Doc Holliday's Foley, AL, 36535 - YP.com*
www.yellowpages.com › ... › Taverns near Foley, AL
Yellowpages.com
Get reviews, hours, directions, coupons and more for Doc Holliday's at 203 N Cypress St, Foley, AL. Search for other Taverns in Foley on YP.com.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 4, 2015)

The webroot thingy shows up to inform me on which sites are safe, which are iffy, which have bad stuff (malware). The minus thingy on your first one is in the "iffy" department but it means I can still click on it. If the dot is red...it will warn me when I click. But yours isn't red.

Just thought I would explain that.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 4, 2015)

Ha ! I seem to have been permanently traumatized by a spider that fell into my lap a few weeks ago. I was in my underwear and I picked up the Television program. and a big hairy spider fell onto my legs. Now I can't pick up the magazine without checking it for spiders. I figure the odds against it happening again are remote, but its no consolation, and I have to keep checking the magazine for hairy beasts.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 4, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Ha ! I seem to have been permanently traumatized by a spider that fell into my lap a few weeks ago. I was in my underwear and I picked up the Television program. and a big hairy spider fell onto my legs. Now I can't pick up the magazine without checking it for spiders. I figure the odds against it happening again are remote, but its no consolation, and I have to keep checking the magazine for hairy beasts.



It was similar when I found a scorpion under my pillow a while back.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 4, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ha ! I seem to have been permanently traumatized by a spider that fell into my lap a few weeks ago. I was in my underwear and I picked up the Television program. and a big hairy spider fell onto my legs. Now I can't pick up the magazine without checking it for spiders. I figure the odds against it happening again are remote, but its no consolation, and I have to keep checking the magazine for hairy beasts.
> ...


Having grown up in the Orient I became accustomed to looking in the toilet before sitting on it.........  Wasn't worried about spiders or scorpions in the toilet........


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 4, 2015)

If your wondering why I just had nothing better to do.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 5, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre's sore back and painful shoulder,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
GW's new job and water logged goats,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern with a special RIP for Bert.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.




P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 5, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Ha ! I seem to have been permanently traumatized by a spider that fell into my lap a few weeks ago. I was in my underwear and I picked up the Television program. and a big hairy spider fell onto my legs. Now I can't pick up the magazine without checking it for spiders. I figure the odds against it happening again are remote, but its no consolation, and I have to keep checking the magazine for hairy beasts.


You are probably eating spiders in your sleep, too. They fall from the ceiling into your gaping mouth and you just automatically chomp, swallow.

Ewww. I just grossed myself out at the thought.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 5, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ha ! I seem to have been permanently traumatized by a spider that fell into my lap a few weeks ago. I was in my underwear and I picked up the Television program. and a big hairy spider fell onto my legs. Now I can't pick up the magazine without checking it for spiders. I figure the odds against it happening again are remote, but its no consolation, and I have to keep checking the magazine for hairy beasts.
> ...


ACK!!! A scorpion?

I think the worst thing I have seen is, one night I was going to the master bathroom in the bedroom and from the mirror...I saw something black on the pillow of the bed. Now, keep in mind, it was a reflection in the mirror...and it was a standard size pillow on a double bed (this was years ago), but I still something that didn't "belong"...that's how BIG it was. So, I leave the bathroom and approach the bed thinking the dog maybe left a toy or something on there.....and to my horror, it is a HUGE black widow. And I mean HUGE. So I grabbed a jar and slapped it over it, made sure the lid was tight and waited for hubby to get home to show it to him. We then killed it after he freaked out knowing it was on our pillow.

This was..oh...40 years ago or so, but even today, I still check my bed before getting in it. That widow was GIGANTIC.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 5, 2015)

The doctor prescribed Wellbutrin and Klonopin
The wellbutrin, I'm supposed to take every day. (one or two tablets depending on effect)
The klonopin  I will take when I get stressed.

I took one of each about noon and I really don't notice much other than I haven't wanted to harm anyone.
Not sure that I want to be taking anti anxiety medication before playing poker.
I did do ok tonight, I split 1st/2nd, $260 in after $40 out.... Not too shabby


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 5, 2015)

Really to early to say what the new meds will do for me, but the whole quit smoking thing is going really well for my general health
I was prescribed Advair for COPD and it seemed effective up to a point. I tries a couple others and found the Advair to be the best for me. The first month, it was $80. A bit high, but if I can breathe...
The next month, it was $289 and the others were even more.
So, one day last week, A Humana rep calls, more or less trying to get me to commit to remain in their program.
Most of what she had was inappropriate or irrelevant to my care, but she mentioned the Humana online pharmacy.
She did a bit of research and was able give me a 3 month supply of the Advair for $125.
If any of you have an expensive monthly medication, I would suggest you see if your part B provider has a pharmacy.
I had my RX 48 hours after placing my order.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 5, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Really to early to say what the new meds will do for me, but the whole quit smoking thing is going really well for my general health
> I was prescribed Advair for COPD and it seemed effective up to a point. I tries a couple others and found the Advair to be the best for me. The first month, it was $80. A bit high, but if I can breathe...
> The next month, it was $289 and the others were even more.
> So, one day last week, A Humana rep calls, more or less trying to get me to commit to remain in their program.
> ...


I am on CenCal (medi-cal) so there is no plan B provider. I go where they send me that accepts medi-cal. In 2 years I will be on medi-care. Might have better chances then. But...I won't take chantix or wellburtin or any of that stuff. When I do it..its going to be cold turkey.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 5, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  I was just looking at this video and thinking what a neat alternative to the more complicated means of getting away from it all without giving up the comforts of home.  They didn't mention a price tag for this though:



It looks like a little space ship!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 5, 2015)

Well, my first day of my new job was orientation.  Then some actual training yesterday.  I'm beat though!    Things will be more normalized when I finish my training in about two weeks.  It's going to take so long because they need to train me on every shift.  Night shifts are different than day shifts, with different protocols because supervisors may not be immediately available.  Anyway, things will be more calm after training.  Once I'm done with the training period, it's only going to be per diem.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 5, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Really to early to say what the new meds will do for me, but the whole quit smoking thing is going really well for my general health
> I was prescribed Advair for COPD and it seemed effective up to a point. I tries a couple others and found the Advair to be the best for me. The first month, it was $80. A bit high, but if I can breathe...
> The next month, it was $289 and the others were even more.
> So, one day last week, A Humana rep calls, more or less trying to get me to commit to remain in their program.
> ...



Good luck, Ernie!  It's going to be worth the effort, I'm sure, once you get over these rough spots.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 5, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



It would make a good camper!    Better than a tent!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Well, my first day of my new job was orientation.  Then some actual training yesterday.  I'm beat though!    Things will be more normalized when I finish my training in about two weeks.  It's going to take so long because they need to train me on every shift.  Night shifts are different than day shifts, with different protocols because supervisors may not be immediately available.  Anyway, things will be more calm after training.  Once I'm done with the training period, it's only going to be per diem.



I always hated training on a new job.  There are new terms/language to learn along with procedures/protocol and I hate feeling uncertain, not understanding anything, and not being in control.  And I agree that it can be exhausting, especially if you are the perfectionist type and demand a lot from yourself.  But we get through it and, if it turns out to be a job we love, it is definitely worth it.  Again I hope this new job for you turns out to be something you love and will work into a permanent change for you if that is what you want.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 5, 2015)

Morning !

Thursday's smile


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 5, 2015)

A week out from post op and the wife is doing fine.  Went to the docs today for first follow up, she used a cane instead of the walker, was impatient with it.  The doc was pleasantly pleased she was on a cane already but when we got home the wife admitted she pushed it a little too fast and over did it.  She's taking a nap now.  
My blood pressure is better but still a little wonky, I see my primary next Tuesday so hopefully we'll figure out what's going on there.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Really to early to say what the new meds will do for me, but the whole quit smoking thing is going really well for my general health
> ...


It's already worth the effort. My lungs are 99% better and even have more capacity than a month ago. I have this breathing thing that measures lung capacity. I blow in a tube ans a foam float rises to measure capacity in liters. In I month, I've gone from 2.5 liters to 4 liters. I'm approaching pretty much normal for someone my size.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 5, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Actually a normal male my size would have a vital capacity of 3.95 liters and that would decrease by age until when 2.85 liters. you get as old as me, you can expect.
I guess I'm doing GREAT.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 5, 2015)

People get sick of xmas cuz they start pushing it on us before Halloween is even here. So as usual...I am burned out on it again.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 6, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Well, my first day of my new job was orientation.  Then some actual training yesterday.  I'm beat though!    Things will be more normalized when I finish my training in about two weeks.  It's going to take so long because they need to train me on every shift.  Night shifts are different than day shifts, with different protocols because supervisors may not be immediately available.  Anyway, things will be more calm after training.  Once I'm done with the training period, it's only going to be per diem.
> ...



Thanks Foxy!    Doing okay, it's just hectic right now because I have to go in every day for my training period.  Once that is done, I will be "on call," so it's going to be a lot easier.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 6, 2015)

So I got a new tattoo yesterday. I'll post a picture once it heals a bit more. White does not look good for a few days and this one (Doc's logo) has a white outline.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 6, 2015)

blackhawk said:


>



Actually the cash back on our credit card is financing Christmas for us this year, but sorry.  There wasn't quite enough in the kitty to take care of us and you too.  

And we are getting close to being done.  A few more orders to come in.  One or two fill in gifts still to order and we're done.  I'm finding that the way not to burn out on Christmas is not fight it.  Just do it--do it early--and then relax and enjoy the season.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 6, 2015)

Cash back on the card we use at Doc's paid for the liquor license renewal!


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 6, 2015)

Well, not healed and still not as sharp as it will be when the swelling goes down, but this is it. Partners and staff next


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 6, 2015)

I finished my Christmas shopping today, now I am wondering what to get next year. I am completely out of ideas.
I used to buy all my presents on a TV shopping channel called bid TV, but it went bust.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 6, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> I finished my Christmas shopping today, now I am wondering what to get next year. I am completely out of ideas.
> I used to buy all my presents on a TV shopping channel called bid TV, but it went bust.



Get catalogues from various variety places.  You'll see plenty of neat ideas you hadn't thought of.  We got a new cataglogue for some reason today from an outfit called Bits and Pieces.  Some super neat and affordable stuff in it--lots of unique and unusual ideas.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 6, 2015)

The wind and rain have conspired to strip the last of the autumn leaves from the trees.  All but the oaks, which will be denuded during the first snowfall.  So now the ground is carpeted with gold and russet and brown leaves sweetly decaying and giving off the aroma of autumn.  This coming weekend will have the sounds of the last passes of lawn mowers trimming the grass and vacuuming up the leaves.

It used to be my job to rake and mow the lawn of my elderly uncle Alex, pronounced with the Scottish brough "Elec". He lived a few blocks from the Big House and had the one yard that rivaled ours as the biggest in the neighborhood.  But Uncle Alex would never concede to a pick up football game or a lively session of Red Rover played in his yard.  No, Uncle Alex's yard was strictly there so I would mow and rake it.

Alex was never big on technical innovations.  His idea of high tech was a color television, without remote control or cable.  Similarly, his lawn mower was all human powered. An old fashioned reel mower that required sharpening the four spiral blades and the horizontal blade under the reel.  There was no riding mower to stear around his vast lawn to collect the leaves either.  That was done by me and a leaf rake.

In my sixteenth year I had two wisdom teeth extracted in October.  The dentist gave me Tylenol for any residual pain.  Well, there was plenty of residual pain I can tell you!  And there was the job of cleaning Uncle Alex's lawn for the last time in the autumn.

I tried to put on the old, dried up leather gloves Alex had in the basement.  But, like O.J. Simpson, they didn't fit and promised to be more of an obstruction to my work than a real aid.

Hopped up on prescription Tylenol, I started to mow and rake.  The job always took at least four hours to complete.  At the end of the day, I felt no discomfort at all, but what 16 year old feels discomfort?  You have to hit your mid 40s before that becomes an unwelcome sensation, and by your late 50s, it's just another part of life.  I looked at the palms of my hands.  They were as red a Maine lobster on a plate.  Had I had drawn butter, it would have been hard to tell the difference between my palms and a delectable piece of shellfish.

But the drugs had kicked in and I went to school the next day.  By then, the soothing effect of all that acetaminophen  had run its course and I was hard pressed to carry anything!

And the aroma of the sweetly decaying leaves set up shop in my sinuses, just as it has today.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 6, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> I finished my Christmas shopping today, now I am wondering what to get next year. I am completely out of ideas.
> I used to buy all my presents on a TV shopping channel called bid TV, but it went bust.



Gift cards!


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 7, 2015)

Okay where is everybody?  I hope having a great Saturday.  We have had company most of the day and it has been a good day.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Dajjal (Nov 7, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay where is everybody?  I hope having a great Saturday.  We have had company most of the day and it has been a good day.



I live on a hill with a view of the town and every year I get to watch free fireworks displays out of my window.
There were two big displays going on at once in different locations tonight, and they had lots of expensive mortar type fireworks that shoot up hundreds of feet then explode in all different colours.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 7, 2015)

Finally found the one and only Kabab house in town not 10 minutes from my house.  It was gooooooood.......


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 7, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay where is everybody?  I hope having a great Saturday.  We have had company most of the day and it has been a good day.
> ...


What is the occasion?


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 7, 2015)

Headed back to Doc's to watch the Tide kick some LSU butt.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 7, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



We have fireworks every November the fifth to commemorate a failed attempt to blow up the houses of parliament. But lots of people have their fireworks on the following Saturday. Actually it rained on November the fifth and not many people let off fireworks that night.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 7, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 7, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 7, 2015)

27-10 Tide.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 7, 2015)

30-10


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 7, 2015)

That was a measly 30 yard FG. He made a 58 yarder earlier tonight.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 7, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre's sore back and painful shoulder,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
GW's new job and water logged goats,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern with a special RIP for Bert.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.




P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 8, 2015)

30 - 16 Roll Tide.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 8, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> 30 - 16 Roll Tide.



We watched that game Ernie and the underdog came through.  Way to go.

Another fitful night trying to get comfortable and not quite succeeding.  But this too shall pass.

It is cold in Albuquerque.  Temperature just now creeping above freezing.  No really hard freeze yet but getting close--expected in a few days.  Looking forward to a good Sunday and hope everybody else is too.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 8, 2015)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 8, 2015)

Okay, okay, I'm awake.  Getting cold at nights around here also, well cold for this part of the country.  Still waiting on the HVAC guys to come by and inspect the furnace before turning it on so in the morning and at night it's sweats and fleece hoodies.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 8, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, okay, I'm awake.  Getting cold at nights around here also, well cold for this part of the country.  Still waiting on the HVAC guys to come by and inspect the furnace before turning it on so in the morning and at night it's sweats and fleece hoodies.



We would be miserable without the furnace this last week or so.  Up until then rarely needed it which is extremely unusual for us to be so warm so late in the year.  But we're scrambling for cover at night now and the sweat shirts and layers are feeling really good.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 8, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, okay, I'm awake.  Getting cold at nights around here also, well cold for this part of the country.  Still waiting on the HVAC guys to come by and inspect the furnace before turning it on so in the morning and at night it's sweats and fleece hoodies.
> ...



And it has been the opposite here.  Unusually warm for November here in Massachusetts.  I'm not complaining!


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 8, 2015)

I have not needed any heating yet this year. I remember when I had to start using heating in September, but I figure global warming is a reality.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 8, 2015)

It's actually a bit chillier today, but it's kind of windy.  The wind always makes me feel cold.  It's been almost 70 degrees here for the past week on most days though.  Normally it would probably be like 45 degrees this time of year.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I don't know what the parameters are for the climate in England, but for the U.S., most of us will see a different weather pattern because of a developing and unusually strong El Nino.  So the south could be a lot snowier and colder while the north enjoys milder temps than you had last year.  For now I figure you live a whole bunch further north than I do, but I live more than a mile higher in the air than you do.  It all balances out.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 8, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, okay, I'm awake.  Getting cold at nights around here also, well cold for this part of the country.  Still waiting on the HVAC guys to come by and inspect the furnace before turning it on so in the morning and at night it's sweats and fleece hoodies.
> ...


Yup it's down in the low 80s..... almost parka weather....... 





Not really, it's getting down in the low 40s, the problem is it's a gas furnace and no instructions on how to turn it on.  I've lived with electric all my life except when we were at my parents house and in Trinidad. Both places I never had to deal with it so gas is completely foreign to me.  
Heck when we first arrived here I looked up how to light the hot water heater (electric starter), tried multiple times without success, the plumber showed up and had it lit in 30 seconds..........


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 9, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre's sore back and painful shoulder,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
GW's new job and water logged goats,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern with a special RIP for Bert.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.




P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 9, 2015)

Raining here! Yay!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 9, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Raining here! Yay!



Hope it is still raining this morning Gracie and wish you could shoo some of that our way--sunny here for as far as the weather eye can see.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 9, 2015)

Everybody should dance a little now and then and today looks like a good day for that.  Hope everybody has a great week.   (And I know Peach can name everybody in this picture - so can I.  )


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 9, 2015)

There is a re run of the original star trek series on British TV channel 64 every week night at 6pm.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 9, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> 27-10 Tide.



I have been a member of Pogo Games for years and probably spend more time there than any other single site on line.  To get ad free games though you do have to pay an annual fee, but for the hours of entertainment, it is well worth it to us.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 9, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> There is a re run of the original star trek series on British TV channel 64 every week night at 6pm.



I love the original series and also the Next Generation that is featured on BBC America.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 9, 2015)

Daisy the Mutt and I were livin' the dream this weekend.  We puppy sat for my brother and sister-in-law's dog Teddy while they visited friends in southeastern Indiana.  Teddy is an enthusiastic dog, bounding with energy and playfulness.  Daisy welcomes his visits for about forty five minutes.  After that time threshold, she is ready to settle back into her own routine of climbing onto my lap for a thorough stroking and brushing and all the attention she thinks she deserves.  Teddy has another agenda.

We went to Thompson Park on Friday evening just as the sun was setting.  Daisy does not have to be on a leash.  She is free to chase those damn squirrels back up ion the trees where they belong, sniff and pee where she choses and entertain any and all comers with he antics.  Meanwhile, Teddy absolutely need to be on a leash.  Walking Teddy is just like flying a kite only horizontally.  He runs and tugs and crosses from left to right and back again with what can be accurately described as a frenzy.  He barks at joggers, other dogs and , to my eye at least, shadows, scents, figments and phantoms.

One other thing about sitting for Teddy I find amazing is his internal alarm clock.  Did you know that they make a 6:00 in the morning for Sundays too?  My tradition of sleeping in on the Day of Rest was upset by Teddy as he stood on my chest and pressed his furry face into mine to remind me that HE, for one, will not stay in bed as long as he likes.  We staggered to the front door and tied him to the lead.  Then we staggered into the kitchen and prepared breakfast even as it was still dark outside. 

I got dressed and got both dogs ready for the early morning walk.  Three laps around the park and then over to my brother's home to rake and gather the leaves from his back lawn.  That took up a cozy three hours and, before I knew it, it was time for the Steeler's kickoff.  Back to Pimplebutt for a quick lunch, shared with the dogs at their insistence, and at 4:30, the kids were back from Indiana.  My brother said they left early to get a jump on those damn leaves, but I told him that there had been an outbreak of elfin activity in his neighborhood and he should probably not worry too much about lawn work today.

all in all, it wasn't a bad weekend.  It went off like a flash bulb.  Bright, slightly confusing and over quickly.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 9, 2015)

Morning !
I hope you all had a good weekend.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 9, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> Daisy the Mutt and I were livin' the dream this weekend.  We puppy sat for my brother and sister-in-law's dog Teddy while they visited friends in southeastern Indiana.  Teddy is an enthusiastic dog, bounding with energy and playfulness.  Daisy welcomes his visits for about forty five minutes.  After that time threshold, she is ready to settle back into her own routine of climbing onto my lap for a thorough stroking and brushing and all the attention she thinks she deserves.  Teddy has another agenda.
> 
> We went to Thompson Park on Friday evening just as the sun was setting.  Daisy does not have to be on a leash.  She is free to chase those damn squirrels back up ion the trees where they belong, sniff and pee where she choses and entertain any and all comers with he antics.  Meanwhile, Teddy absolutely need to be on a leash.  Walking Teddy is just like flying a kite only horizontally.  He runs and tugs and crosses from left to right and back again with what can be accurately described as a frenzy.  He barks at joggers, other dogs and , to my eye at least, shadows, scents, figments and phantoms.
> 
> ...



Too funny, Nosmo.  Hombre and I are the designated boarding company for a number of dogs belonging to friends and family, so we frequently have a furry friend visiting.  Such furry friends invariably insist on sleeping with me and yes, most expect me to get up with them long before I am ready to get up.  The one exception is Sally the Shih Tzu who loves to sleep in every morning, long after I am ready to get up.  It worried me at first but I came to accept that as just the way she was.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 9, 2015)

Our furry kids are out back intently watching the pigeons have their morning popcorn.......


----------



## Gracie (Nov 9, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Raining here! Yay!
> ...


Supposed to rain again but so far..nothing but blue skies.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 9, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Well, at least you have had rain to remember.    I suspect a number of our friends here have a hard time empathizing with those of us who relish the rain.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 9, 2015)

Oops.....no more blue sky! Had to take the dogs real quick cuz it's getting dark out there with clouds...angry black and gray clouds. Supposed to rain on and off today but at least I was lucky to have my morning coffee outside under blue skies. Now, not so blue, lol. Good. We need another drink!


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 9, 2015)

Gracie said:


> And...on a lighter note:


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 9, 2015)

Quick trip to thinner air Thursday through Sunday.  The grandcat and I are well acquainted now.  Back to building vehicle inventory and selling a few too.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 9, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > And...on a lighter note:


I didn't do it! It was the dog!!!


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 9, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



We have had wet weather for at least 2 weeks now.  I'd be happy if it dried up.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 9, 2015)

Every now and then you see something that makes you question that old saying that 'there is nothing new under the sun':


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 10, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre's sore back and painful shoulder,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
GW's new job and water logged goats,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern with a special RIP for Bert.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.




P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 10, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we're still keeping vigil for
> 
> ...


I am so oing to save that picture and build one for my B&B!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 10, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we're still keeping vigil for
> 
> ...


Thank you for including my prospective job and goats.   The funding won't be there for the job before next summer and it's finally frozen here and the goats no longer have to wade through mud.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 10, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Today is the day I start my training for my new job.  I have to be there at 8:30.  They are training me on first shift this week.  Then, when I come home, I have to do my regular job, so I have really busy day today, but I'm ready to go already!    I'm all showered and dressed and just killing time until 8:00 rolls around.    Have a good Tuesday, everyone!


Surprising how many of us opt to keep two jobs until the new job pans out.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 10, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Oddly enough,  I have evolved from tent to RV to a small cabin.  Two floors,  three bedrooms,  less than 1000 sqft. Amazing how much less space you need when you have to cut wood for heat!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 10, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


The trick is, allow yourself an occasional treat but don't fall back into including such things in a daily diet.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 10, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Can someone do me a favor?
> We are trying something to push Doc's on google.
> Please google Doc Holliday's and then Doc Holliday's Foley AL.
> I'm getting Doc's popping up first, but Google knows where I am.


If I were a few thousand miles closer,  I'd be there!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 10, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Well, my first day of my new job was orientation.  Then some actual training yesterday.  I'm beat though!    Things will be more normalized when I finish my training in about two weeks.  It's going to take so long because they need to train me on every shift.  Night shifts are different than day shifts, with different protocols because supervisors may not be immediately available.  Anyway, things will be more calm after training.  Once I'm done with the training period, it's only going to be per diem.


I much prefer night shift. Many reasons but traffic is the most compelling. The second most compelling reason being the lack of "suits".


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 10, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> The wind and rain have conspired to strip the last of the autumn leaves from the trees.  All but the oaks, which will be denuded during the first snowfall.  So now the ground is carpeted with gold and russet and brown leaves sweetly decaying and giving off the aroma of autumn.  This coming weekend will have the sounds of the last passes of lawn mowers trimming the grass and vacuuming up the leaves.
> 
> It used to be my job to rake and mow the lawn of my elderly uncle Alex, pronounced with the Scottish brough "Elec". He lived a few blocks from the Big House and had the one yard that rivaled ours as the biggest in the neighborhood.  But Uncle Alex would never concede to a pick up football game or a lively session of Red Rover played in his yard.  No, Uncle Alex's yard was strictly there so I would mow and rake it.
> 
> ...


Fall here is heralded by the smell of high bush cranberry...kinda like sweaty gym socks.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 10, 2015)

Glad I caught up.  Winter finally found Alaska and for two weeks running I have had to deal with morning traffic affected by icy roads. I am seriously considering a day job. Weather isn't the issue, other drivers...not so much.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 10, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Well, I gained 2 lbs. That sucks. Prolly cuz I have been nibbling instead of walking. I guess I need to get on my bike more often. Still battling fatique and sleepiness at around 2pm, but so far have been resisting taking a nap cuz if I do, I don't sleep at night if I do. And I am bored to tears.  I need a friggin' hobby. Just can't think of anything I can do that doesn't involve using fingers for long periods of time. I miss painting, but not enough to take it back up again. Tried reading a book and eye strain developed so bad it aches. At least with the pc, I can enlarge the text. And, reading a book makes me super sleepy. As if I need that when struggling to stay awake during the day.

I just hit 63. What the hell will fall apart when I hit 65? Or 70? Oy.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 10, 2015)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I'm considering taking up knitting again just get reconnected.   I'm looking 60 in that ol' hairy eye.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 10, 2015)

I'd like to learn how to do that but...if I can't hold a brush, I damn sure can't handle the knitting needles. I CAN sew though. Maybe. Sorta.  With winter arriving...no gardening, which I love. I like to build stuff too, but I can't now. Will have to wait til spring. I want a porch or some kind of gazebo. However, I need something for cold winter days to occupy me instead of the tv set and the pc.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 10, 2015)

I even went to the library. First time in over 15 years. Everything is so changed now, I felt...dumb. Gadgetry. I hate gadgetry.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 10, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I'd like to learn how to do that but...if I can't hold a brush, I damn sure can't handle the knitting needles. I CAN sew though. Maybe. Sorta.  With winter arriving...no gardening, which I love. I like to build stuff too, but I can't now. Will have to wait til spring. I want a porch or some kind of gazebo. However, I need something for cold winter days to occupy me instead of the tv set and the pc.


De 
Define spring.  I'll be scraping the last few inches of winter off some spaces. Cold is also relative.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 10, 2015)

I admire your tenacity to live where you do. I'd probably die cuz I'm used to it being no hotter than 90 (rare) in the summer, and no colder than 45 (in the wee hours of the mornings) in the winter.

I'd want a fireplace in every room.  And I would want a SMALL home...which is easier to heat.

When I lived in Iowa for a short time, I was just miserable. But, if we ever have to leave here, or if something happens to MrG, I probably would head to Oregon or Washington. Cheaper rent.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 10, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> The trick is, allow yourself an occasional treat but don't fall back into including such things in a daily diet.



I ate an entire slab of cheese yesterday. I just ate it. I did not put it on bread or anything. I am not supposed to eat cheese because of high cholesterol so I normally don't, but yesterday I cracked.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 10, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I even went to the library. First time in over 15 years. Everything is so changed now, I felt...dumb. Gadgetry. I hate gadgetry.



I have not been to the library for over a decade myself. Because I have my own library, a room with wall to wall books. Its a lifetime collection and I have not read many of them. But I started going in my library reading for a couple of hours a day, this year. Most of the books I read need reading slowly with a dictionary at hand, and I still do not understand a lot of it. I have read books such as:
'Zen and the art of motorcycle maintenance' (which I highly recommend as an introduction to philosophy)
'A brief history of time' by Steven Hawking. 'The God delusion' by Richard Dawkins.
And more stuff like that. I have an entire bookcase of classical philosophy books to get through yet.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 10, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Well, my first day of my new job was orientation.  Then some actual training yesterday.  I'm beat though!    Things will be more normalized when I finish my training in about two weeks.  It's going to take so long because they need to train me on every shift.  Night shifts are different than day shifts, with different protocols because supervisors may not be immediately available.  Anyway, things will be more calm after training.  Once I'm done with the training period, it's only going to be per diem.
> ...



I've been working at home for so long that I'm actually looking forward to "dressing up" a little.    It'll be fun, I think!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 10, 2015)

Dajjal, When cleaning out and culling things,  I found some books in my home library I hadn't read too and wondered how that happened?  I will be enjoying them this winter.

gallantwarrior, I'm happy to take your water logged goats off the vigil list.  Let's leave the job on there though because I know you want it.

ChrisL, I can appreciate looking forward to dressing up a little.  However, having done that for most of my working career, I really REALLY enjoy the days I don't have to.

Gracie I can appreciate the less-than-welcome aspects of older age, but there are some perks too.  I love the freedom to be much more myself which is permitted at my age when it wasn't so much when I was much younger.  

I just saw this Maxine offering and thought how true, and how much I sometimes think she was patterned after me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 10, 2015)

But there is also this which I can certainly relate to:


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 10, 2015)

Ha! I have been busy today, at least by my standards as a practicing slob. I got up this morning and decided to work on some of my old computers, and I got one working that has windows 98. You might wonder what I want with a computer running windows 98 but I have a vast amount of software that only runs on it. That includes art software like painter 5, and I also have a lot of games. I also had a hard disk with a huge amount of old text files on it that I have not read for ages. So I have spent the afternoon reading my old stuff.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Montrovant (Nov 10, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Ha! I have been busy today, at least by my standards as a practicing slob. I got up this morning and decided to work on some of my old computers, and I got one working that has windows 98. You might wonder what I want with a computer running windows 98 but I have a vast amount of software that only runs on it. That includes art software like painter 5, and I also have a lot of games. I also had a hard disk with a huge amount of old text files on it that I have not read for ages. So I have spent the afternoon reading my old stuff.



I have a second hard drive in my Vista machine that runs 98.  I need it to run the software for my mp3 player.    I might be able to do it using virtual PC, but the one time I tried I couldn't install the software from disc onto the virtual drive, so I just stuck it on the second HD.

That's the only thing I have (that I actually use) that requires that old an OS.  Old games work fine with Vista, if they are old enough they just go through DOSBox.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 10, 2015)

Just returned from seeing my primary at the VA, blood pressure is back to normal and everything else looks fine.  Have my normal 6 month appt in December so they'll do labs then.  I have this "thing" on my neck that I've had since I was at least a teenager, I used to be able to squeeze it and get some foul smelling, greasy looking soap flake looking stuff out of it till it closed up about 6 years ago.  It's been getting bigger so she finally referred me for "surgery".  Not sure how that will work as cutting it out would take about 15 minutes in a doctors office but that's the way the VA works.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 10, 2015)

Just made my bi-annual Mexican "goulash".   The bathroom should get a good workout over the next day or two, hence bi-annual........


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 10, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ha! I have been busy today, at least by my standards as a practicing slob. I got up this morning and decided to work on some of my old computers, and I got one working that has windows 98. You might wonder what I want with a computer running windows 98 but I have a vast amount of software that only runs on it. That includes art software like painter 5, and I also have a lot of games. I also had a hard disk with a huge amount of old text files on it that I have not read for ages. So I have spent the afternoon reading my old stuff.
> ...



I don't have 98 running, I have XP.    I think I have a copy of 98 around somewhere, but I wouldn't bet on the disk being readable anymore.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 10, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Just made my bi-annual Mexican "goulash".   The bathroom should get a good workout over the next day or two, hence bi-annual........



Luckily I don't like much in the way of Mexican food.....my sensitive digestive system isn't built for that kind of stuff.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 10, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I now have three computers running windows 98 windows XP and Windows 7.  Its getting crowded.
Edit: I just tried to load a windows 95 game on windows 7 and it could not even read the disk, but it works on the windows 98 computer I resurrected this morning.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 10, 2015)

We have a front heading our way, wind advisory tonight (2 - 5 am), possible 50 to 60 mph gusts and it's gonna get chilly, down to the high 30s tonight, only in the 60s tomorrow.  
Today was in the 60s this morning when I went to the VA, I wore shorts, t-shirt with a light summer shirt over it (open) and my house loafers with no socks.  Everyone was in long pants and jackets or coats and I was getting some strange looks. 
Even my primary asked how I could wear that with these temps, my response was one word, Colorado.  She knew exactly what I was talking about.  Nope, I haven't fully acclimated to the high desert just yet.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 10, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ha! I have been busy today, at least by my standards as a practicing slob. I got up this morning and decided to work on some of my old computers, and I got one working that has windows 98. You might wonder what I want with a computer running windows 98 but I have a vast amount of software that only runs on it. That includes art software like painter 5, and I also have a lot of games. I also had a hard disk with a huge amount of old text files on it that I have not read for ages. So I have spent the afternoon reading my old stuff.
> ...



You might like a game called 'Egypt 1156 BC'  It was written for windows 95 but it works on windows 98
I tried to load it onto windows 7 but it could not even read the disk.
You can download it for free from a number of sites if you do a google for 'Egypt 1156 download'


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 10, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Some old games will not load automatically on Win 7, to get them to load (sometimes) is click on game in your CD/DVD player, find the installation/setup application, right click on it and select "run as administrator".  Doesn't work all the time but does with some.  Also sometimes it will load in Windows 7 using that method but will not run the game so it's a crap shoot at best.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 10, 2015)

Have a good 20 mph steady wind now.  I just finished cleaning leaf debris and sand out of the pool a few days ago............ I could get a cover but they ain't cheap.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 11, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > The trick is, allow yourself an occasional treat but don't fall back into including such things in a daily diet.
> ...


That's funny, 'cause I bought a goat brie to try it out and ate it "pure"...without benefit of cracker or bread. It was quite tasty if a bit under-ripe.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 11, 2015)

Winter has arrived.  A couple of inches of snow again this week, Sunday night.  I confess, I am reconsidering a day job because the commute in on "snow" days is practically unbearable.  The weather doesn't bother me, it's the morons I have to share the icy roads with that are at issue.
I'm not sure whether it's a state policy, or an Anchorage policy, or perhaps both, but the news has been publicizing that unless snowfall is 4" or more, they will not be clearing the roads.  Wait, am I wrong in thinking that of the innumerable government duties providing safe roads is pretty much at the top of the list?


----------



## Gracie (Nov 11, 2015)

I drove in snow and blizzards and shit like that when I lived in Iowa. It was awful. Sliding down hills in your car instead of driving down them, learning how to turn those wheels so you don't careen into another car or into a ditch. Brrrr just thinking about it.

No more rain here. Supposed to get back up to the 70's during the day, down to the 50's at night. Ah! Back to normal!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 11, 2015)

We've been trading rain and snow here.  Temps hovering around 32 F make things slickery.  I wish it would either freeze or not, but this in-between stuff makes driving perilous.  And so many people seem to think that having 4-wheel-drive confers some special super powers on them.  Even if the signs say "65 mph", that's actually not mandatory. Really, people should pay attention to road conditions.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 11, 2015)

Good morning all.  We are seeing hard freezes most nights now but still sunny skies as far ahead as the weather gurus will let us look.  Today I hope to finish boxing up all the old clothes I've shrunk out of or won't wear for other reasons.  But there are very few I will hate to part with.  Still not sleeping well at night but hope that too shall pass.  It's Wednesday and for today, life is good.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 11, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  We are seeing hard freezes most nights now but still sunny skies as far ahead as the weather gurus will let us look.  Today I hope to finish boxing up all the old clothes I've shrunk out of or won't wear for other reasons.  But there are very few I will hate to part with.  Still not sleeping well at night but hope that too shall pass.  It's Wednesday and for today, life is good.


I've been sleeping great at night lately, don't know what changed over the last couple of weeks but I'm not complaining.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 11, 2015)

Morning everybody!






We will be busy today at our VFW.

Veterans Day in the San Pedro Valley
Benson VFW Post 6271 will hold its annual observance on Veterans Day at 10:30 a.m., at Veterans Memorial Park on Fourth Street. A potluck luncheon at the Post Hall, 233 E. 5th St., will follow the 30-minute ceremony and which is open to the public.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 11, 2015)

Tonight is supposed to be really chilly, I missed a couple of messages from the HVAC people a couple of days ago when they were in this area and wanted to winterize the swamp coolers and start the furnace.  Could be 1 to 2 weeks before they get to us.  I figured out how to light the furnace but with the swamp cooler dampers open (they're on the roof) it would be a waste of money to run the heat so for the time being it'll be wear warm clothes in the evening and morning........


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 11, 2015)

Morning!
Just a quick check-in here.  I'm in early for my class and have a few quiet moments before my students arrive.  Temps are still hovering at or just below freezing and the roads have just enough ice to be treacherous.  At least the mud has frozen solid and the goats aren't wading through the muck.
I've decided what I'm getting my partner for Christmas.  Well, OK...I'll be more likely to use it, but I wanted to give a gift that gives back, yanno.
Norwood PortaMill Chain Saw Sawmill | Chainsaw Saw Mills| Northern Tool + Equipment


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 11, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Tonight is supposed to be really chilly, I missed a couple of messages from the HVAC people a couple of days ago when they were in this area and wanted to winterize the swamp coolers and start the furnace.  Could be 1 to 2 weeks before they get to us.  I figured out how to light the furnace but with the swamp cooler dampers open (they're on the roof) it would be a waste of money to run the heat so for the time being it'll be wear warm clothes in the evening and morning........


Define: "really chilly".


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 11, 2015)

75 here in Foley at 12:20. Going to call Max and see if he can get by without me for a couple hours. I want to take down one more tree here.
Since I've quit smoking I have a lot of energy and am starting to catch up around here.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 11, 2015)

It's surprising how hard it is to avoid bumping your fingers on things.  I've had a bruise under the fingernail of my right ring finger for a long time.  I would really like it to go away, but I find myself hitting the finger on things all the time.  I need to get something like a thimble to wear on it until it goes away.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 11, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Tonight is supposed to be really chilly, I missed a couple of messages from the HVAC people a couple of days ago when they were in this area and wanted to winterize the swamp coolers and start the furnace.  Could be 1 to 2 weeks before they get to us.  I figured out how to light the furnace but with the swamp cooler dampers open (they're on the roof) it would be a waste of money to run the heat so for the time being it'll be wear warm clothes in the evening and morning........
> ...


It's a respective term, heck it's in the 60s today and people are out in long pants and jackets or medium coats already down here.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 11, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> It's surprising how hard it is to avoid bumping your fingers on things.  I've had a bruise under the fingernail of my right ring finger for a long time.  I would really like it to go away, but I find myself hitting the finger on things all the time.  I need to get something like a thimble to wear on it until it goes away.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 11, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Yeah, I've been to El Paso this time of year.  Many folks up here are in light jackets and it's right around freezing.  The heavy gear comes out in the teen temps.  Of course, I always have supplemental gear available at work.  It's not the cold, it's the wind that just sucks all your warmth away.
I had a unique experience this morning.  I instructed the students to break into groups of 2 or 3 in order to work on their lab projects.  We weren't in the hangar 15 minutes before one of my students (retired AF 04) complained to me that there were about 8 other students "assisting" his group with their project.  So I went over and ran the extras off.  They objected that they were going to observe the first group set up the equipment and then they were going to write down the information obtained during the test.  No go with me, guys.  The idea is to get as many people hands on as possible, so scoot.  One student decided to be rude and disrespectful, refusing to leave and telling me that I should be thankful that he's there to teach my class for me.  He observed that he was forced to set things up for this group and he'd no doubt set up other groups, as well.  He then stormed out of the hangar and refused to come back.  Oh, well, his loss.  I hold the power of the grade book and I do have the option of taking points for attitude.  I'm not the only instructor who gets shit from this guy, and he likes to take on the lab techs and tool room guy, too.  I also learned that he filed an OSHA complaint last year because he didn't agree with the NDI (non-destructive inspection) instructor's methodology.  Needless to say, he's probably the first student I've taught in 15 years who hasn't totally enjoyed my class.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 12, 2015)

I am flat out worn out. Been a rough day. Left hand  is all crooked inwards and I have been massaging it for hours (at the wrist) and it finally loosened up some. I also took half a vicodin about 3 hours ago..took the other half about half an hour ago. The pain all day has been awful. But...I dealt with it. I think anyone else would have been crying but not me. Almost though. Got a few tears in my eyes but beat them back. The vics finally notched it down some. I also sucked down about 1/2 cup of wine to boot. That helped. Outter wrist and shoots down to my pinky finger then decides nah...it will go the other way and shoots up my arm to the elbow. Dayum! Never hurt this bad before so i have no clue what brought on this flare up.

So...I decided I am going to try a mediterranian diet. Been pinning to my pinterest those tht caught my fancy. Hard to do since i am not much of a veggie person and I can't eat nuts or seeds. Howsomever, I did find a few that looked tasty...IF I can get my left hand to work to make the damn things.

And I have fought off sleeping today..but Mayo Clinic says REST..which i have not done. I guess I better rest, eh?

Anywho...I have to use my left hand to type and it is starting to scream again, so.....I'm off to tv land and maybe fall asleep. Thankfully, Pinterest only needs one hand!


----------



## RoccoR (Nov 12, 2015)

Gracie,

I hope you have a restful remainder of the day.



Gracie said:


> I am flat out worn out. Been a rough day. Left hand  is all crooked inwards and I have been massaging it for hours (at the wrist) and it finally loosened up some. I also took half a vicodin about 3 hours ago..took the other half about half an hour ago. The pain all day has been awful. But...I dealt with it. I think anyone else would have been crying but not me. Almost though. Got a few tears in my eyes but beat them back. The vics finally notched it down some. I also sucked down about 1/2 cup of wine to boot. That helped. Outter wrist and shoots down to my pinky finger then decides nah...it will go the other way and shoots up my arm to the elbow. Dayum! Never hurt this bad before so i have no clue what brought on this flare up.
> 
> So...I decided I am going to try a mediterranian diet. Been pinning to my pinterest those tht caught my fancy. Hard to do since i am not much of a veggie person and I can't eat nuts or seeds. Howsomever, I did find a few that looked tasty...IF I can get my left hand to work to make the damn things.
> 
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

I find rest is always good, but Dr House says Vicodin is better.

Best Regards,
R


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 12, 2015)

Yesterday was supposed to end up with a tree laying in my yard. Instead, The small Poulan chain saw that is perfect for climbing trees with, failed to start and run. I could get it to start but it wouldn't keep running. So.... I'll be on a ladder. I can handle the big saw that was serviced last week, right? That won't start at all. Borrowed a saw from a friend. It runs, but dull as hell. I did manage to drop 2 of the 3 limbs that had to come down before I drop the trunk, but ran out of time.
The Husqvarna is back at the saw shop. They have a light weight 30 cc saw for $175........ It's a Husqvarna.... Or I could go to Tractor Supply and get a Johnsered for far too much money.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 12, 2015)

Chain saws at the ready with 60 mph gusts expected over the next twelve hours.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 12, 2015)

RoccoR said:


> Gracie,
> 
> I hope you have a restful remainder of the day.
> 
> ...



I could use some Vicodin or Perocet right now - physical therapy seems to be making my frozen shoulder worse so I can really REALLY empathize with Gracie putting up with a painful and incapacitating condition.  (She's going on the list.)

And a warm Coffee Shop welcome to RoccoR who is here for the first time this morning.  Be sure to read over the OP to get the gist of what we're all about in here and drag up a chair and join the family.

Your first timer's complimentary beverage:


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 12, 2015)

I think I'm going to have to have a heart to heart with my physical therapist and her assistant.  What they have been doing the last couple of weeks does not appear to be increasing my range of motion/functionality in my shoulder but it has definitely and significantly increased the continual pain.  And I just don't think that is the way it is supposed to be.


----------



## Cross (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks to the Vets that post and read to this thread.

(sorry about being late and neglecting this thread)


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 12, 2015)

Cross said:


> Thanks to the Vets that post and read to this thread.
> 
> (sorry about being late and neglecting this thread)



Hey Cross, no need to feel guilty or apologize.  We're just happy when folks join in.  I apologize that I didn't seem to have you on the Coffee Shop roster as you apparently have been here before?  But you're there now.


----------



## Cross (Nov 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Cross said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks to the Vets that post and read to this thread.
> ...



 I have neglected dropping by...no excuse to neglect being amonst folks on e feels comfortable with....

We are still working on the family bunker...Coming along though...yall take care....

Steadfast and Loyal


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> I think I'm going to have to have a heart to heart with my physical therapist and her assistant.  What they have been doing the last couple of weeks does not appear to be increasing my range of motion/functionality in my shoulder but it has definitely and significantly increased the continual pain.  And I just don't think that is the way it is supposed to be.


Something else is going on in there then and it seems the PT they're giving you may actually be counter productive at this point.  Yes, always tell the therapist if the pain is getting worse, they should modify your treatment or temporarily stop it altogether if that's what it calls for til more medical testing/examination can be done.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 12, 2015)

RoccoR said:


> Gracie,
> 
> I hope you have a restful remainder of the day.
> 
> ...


I took a tylenol this morning and then slapped some frozen peas on it. Don't know if it was one or the other or both, but it is not throbbing like it was. Even went to the market with Mr Gracie and we bought all kinds of stuff for mediterranian dishes. And fish! Lots of different kinds of fish. And veggies. Just stuff to make things smooth out a tad and see if that helps.
I'm kinda fatigued today though..so that just made me tired. Might take a nap now that I can actually do it without the throb throb throb.

Foxy, your frozen shoulder has lasted WAY too long! I have had it a couple of times and it never lasted more than a month. Someting is going on in there. Maybe ask for an MRI or something? Maybe its some sort of bone spur?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 12, 2015)

Shoulder problems.

Fast Facts About Shoulder Problems


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 12, 2015)

Took a couple hour nap this afternoon then got up and made a pork with brocolli stir fry.  Still trying to wake up though......


----------



## Gracie (Nov 12, 2015)

I ate one scrambled egg with Mrs Dash (trying to cut out the salt intake), then laid down and slept for an hour. Then I ate a nice salad only and had some hot green tea. So far, throbs here and there but nothing major. No tears anyway. Whew!

I noticed that if I get "stopped up" and am eating the wrong foods....once the "stopping up" passes, my joints feel better. Which proves my theory and what I have read on google and bing, that foods you eat do affect how your body reacts. So...I'm sticking with veggie and fruit snacks for the rest of the night, and maybe tomorrow for a "fast" to clean everything out of my body. Then, I start the  mediterranean diet, (gluten free of course).
I found this on google and bookmarked it. Interesting.

If you scroll down half way, it gives a meal plan menu.

Mediterranean Diet 101: A Meal Plan That Can Save Your Life


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 12, 2015)

The board is not what it was in days gone by.  Very personal attacks with increased partisanship and stupidity.  Going to take a long break.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 12, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> The board is not what it was in days gone by.  Very personal attacks with increased partisanship and stupidity.  Going to take a long break.


Everyone needs a hiatus from time to time. When I feel like you do, Save, I head for pinterest or hang out in here. Hope you decide to ignore the idiocy "out there" cuz I for one would miss you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 12, 2015)

Gracie said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie,
> ...



I would agree except that I've had xrays and a CTscan and the diagnosis is pretty definite.  Plus my good friend, the recently retired E.R. Doc also had this problem and hers was almost 18 months getting cleared up--she's working with me on it as well as the orthopedic and P.T.  But I agree with ya'll that P.T. should be improving things, not making them worse.  So we'll get it worked out.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 12, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> The board is not what it was in days gone by.  Very personal attacks with increased partisanship and stupidity.  Going to take a long break.



I miss many of our friends who used to visit the Coffee Shop almost every day but we can't make people love us and/or some simply have other priorities and we've acquired new friends too and we manage to keep personal attacks and partisanship and stupidity to a minimum in here.   Gracie is right that sometimes we do need a break, but you would be missed.  You can do what I do--come here to the Coffee Shop to enjoy people and do my political and social issues debating mostly elsewhere.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 12, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I ate one scrambled egg with Mrs Dash (trying to cut out the salt intake), then laid down and slept for an hour. Then I ate a nice salad only and had some hot green tea. So far, throbs here and there but nothing major. No tears anyway. Whew!
> 
> I noticed that if I get "stopped up" and am eating the wrong foods....once the "stopping up" passes, my joints feel better. Which proves my theory and what I have read on google and bing, that foods you eat do affect how your body reacts. So...I'm sticking with veggie and fruit snacks for the rest of the night, and maybe tomorrow for a "fast" to clean everything out of my body. Then, I start the  mediterranean diet, (gluten free of course).
> I found this on google and bookmarked it. Interesting.
> ...


I hadn't taken my fiber for a few days, took some yesterday and with the Mexican cuisine colon cleanse intake over the last two days I think I've dropped at least 10 pounds today alone.......  I know my vision has cleared up dramatically........


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 12, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> The board is not what it was in days gone by.  Very personal attacks with increased partisanship and stupidity.  Going to take a long break.


It can be rather cathartic at times.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie,
> ...




Apparently I have some Vicodin here.  I don't remember getting it -- it's years old, but I came across the bottle cleaning out a shelf.  Want me to scan them and post it?  

We got wind storms overnight last night, still howling somewhat.  They blew my tomatoes off the porch! 
Yes I've still got tomatoes, in mid-November.

Feel better Foxy.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 12, 2015)

I have vicodins. Plenty of them. But...I only take one or half of one at night just before I go to bed. I do not take it during the day. I need my wits about me. Todays tylenol did just fine. Tomorrow, I will take another one if it is needed. If not, I will deal with this as I have been...which is trying like hell to ignore it.
My nightly vicodin is my sigh of relief when I crawl into my recliner in my jammies. My reward for dealing with this during the day. In short...my after work cocktail.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 12, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I ate one scrambled egg with Mrs Dash (trying to cut out the salt intake), then laid down and slept for an hour. Then I ate a nice salad only and had some hot green tea. So far, throbs here and there but nothing major. No tears anyway. Whew!
> 
> I noticed that if I get "stopped up" and am eating the wrong foods....once the "stopping up" passes, my joints feel better. Which proves my theory and what I have read on google and bing, that foods you eat do affect how your body reacts. So...I'm sticking with veggie and fruit snacks for the rest of the night, and maybe tomorrow for a "fast" to clean everything out of my body. Then, I start the  mediterranean diet, (gluten free of course).
> I found this on google and bookmarked it. Interesting.
> ...



What a terrible diet for me.....I don't eat any seafood.  

I actually have considered trying something like Soylent.  It sounds terrible, but it's a sort of shake which supposedly has everything your body needs; according to the maker, you could eat nothing else and be healthy (you still need to drink, of course).  I've read a few stories from people who have tried it as an exclusive diet for a short time and they were positive about the health aspects.  The problem is that you are having the same thing every day.  Maybe if I could only eat Cheez Its or Goldfish I could do that, but I don't know if I could only have one thing all the time otherwise.    Still, it's something I've thought about trying just to see how it might improve my issues with a delicate digestive system.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 12, 2015)

Soylent Green?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 12, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I ate one scrambled egg with Mrs Dash (trying to cut out the salt intake), then laid down and slept for an hour. Then I ate a nice salad only and had some hot green tea. So far, throbs here and there but nothing major. No tears anyway. Whew!
> ...



My surgeon put me on a product called Boost - available at your local pharmacy or grocery store.  It is loaded with high protein, fiber, and multi vitamins and minerals--they taste good and one pretty well knocks down your appetite for some time.  Now that my protein and albumin have returned to normal after my surgery, I no longer have to take it.  And I miss it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 12, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre's sore back and painful shoulder,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Chris's new job,
GW's new job,
Gracie's sore hand,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern with a special RIP for Bert.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.




P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I've seen the Boost thing. Might give it a try. Currently, I am drinking one Ensure a day. Sometimes two.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 12, 2015)

Hmm. Interesting! But I think I will stick with Ensure milk chocolate flavor. I love that stuff. And there is not much difference between the two products except for one very important factor.....Boost does not have omega 3s. Ensure does. So Ensure it is for me!

Boost vs. Ensure | LIVESTRONG.COM


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 12, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Soylent Green?



I haven't seen a reason for picking that name.  It does catch the eye.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 13, 2015)

Good morning all.  We are having a nice breakfast of crepes suzette, bacon, orange slices, and coffee.  A bright crisp--okay cold--autumn morning in Albuquerque.  It has been a strange fall--some of the trees are way past peak color and losing their leaves, others are at peak way late in the season, and some are still green.  No explanation....just another weird season in New Mexico.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 13, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Hmm. Interesting! But I think I will stick with Ensure milk chocolate flavor. I love that stuff. And there is not much difference between the two products except for one very important factor.....Boost does not have omega 3s. Ensure does. So Ensure it is for me!
> 
> Boost vs. Ensure | LIVESTRONG.COM


I'm one of those who positively hate chemical cocktail manufactured shakes, they taste chalky and chemical. The only shakes I ever liked were the all natural and then only strawberry.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 13, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > The board is not what it was in days gone by.  Very personal attacks with increased partisanship and stupidity.  Going to take a long break.
> ...



Been thinking about this for awhile, the bold part makes the most sense to me.  I like making captions in the Pets - Cat Lovers thread too.  The rest of the board is just hopeless.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 13, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Soylent Green?


Don't knock it till you've tried it........  

Now available in multi-flavored packs.........   And it's own cookbook.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 13, 2015)

Dwelling on the negative is not me.  So my achy breaky friends, how are we going to make your mornings better?  Herbs?  Light exercise?  No caffeine?  (There, I said it)  <ducks>


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 13, 2015)

No caffeine????? Sacrilege!


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 13, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> No caffeine????? Sacrilege!



I know, quality of life issue for many.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 13, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



And there you go.  You don't have to give up those of us who like you and don't hassle you in the Coffee Shop in order to give up the numbnuts elsewhere on the board.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 13, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Soylent Green?
> ...



Do those crackers look appetizing to you?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 13, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Nah, I prefer my meat to be fresh.......... and not in cracker form.......


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 13, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Do those crackers look appetizing to you?



In a catnip sort of way...


----------



## Gracie (Nov 13, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Dwelling on the negative is not me.  So my achy breaky friends, how are we going to make your mornings better?  Herbs?  Light exercise?  No caffeine?  (There, I said it)  <ducks>


Funny pics...good stuff! I don't go to pet threads so seeing some cute and funny cat and dog and animal memes would be great.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 13, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Hell no. And the name sucks too. Especially for us older whippersnappers.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 13, 2015)

I relate to aminals.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 13, 2015)

I just got back from a yard sale. Um. Wait. OUTSIDE antique store wannabe with prices to match. I didn't buy a damn thing. Like..uh...are you CRAZY??? 

So...took the dogs to the beach which I could not get to cuz its high tide and instead just wandered the cliffs nearby to look for lizards. Came home, told Mr Gracie about the...cough...sale....and now I am fixin' to take another tylenol. Its not as bad as it was but its enough to make me wince now and then. No wincing today. Things to do.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 13, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> I relate to aminals.


So do I. More than with people.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## saveliberty (Nov 13, 2015)

Gracie said:


>



That is just crazy talk.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 13, 2015)

Gracie said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I relate to aminals.
> ...



Gee, if I can just get cats to buy cars, I'll be rich.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 13, 2015)

By the way, nobody has noticed that it is Friday the 13th?]


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 13, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > No caffeine????? Sacrilege!
> ...


Quality of life???? There is no life without coffee


----------



## RoccoR (Nov 13, 2015)

Foxfyre,  et al,

Yes ... BUT!



Foxfyre said:


> By the way, nobody has noticed that it is Friday the 13th?]


*(COMMENT)*

As long as you are not a TEMPLAR Knight, Defender of the Faithful, a true Chevalier de Strasse, or a rich Catholic with wealth that has captured the Pope's eye --- you'll be OK.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 13, 2015)

Has ChrisL posted lately?  I was wondering how her new job adventure is going.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 13, 2015)

She was on another thread earlier. 

Hi ChrisL!


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 13, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



You do know they are made out of people? I just had to say it in case some of you had not seen the film.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 13, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I prefer my people roasted on an open fire with cannibals dancing round in glee, warchant carols being sung by a choir and lady fingers crisped and dipped in ghee.  Everybody knows, some liver and some fava beans will help to make the evening bright.........


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 13, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



It's definitely a good idea to step away from the political areas of the board sometimes.  They can be pretty frustrating.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 14, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre's sore back and painful shoulder,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Chris's new job,
GW's new job,
Gracie's sore hand,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern with a special RIP for Bert.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.




P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 14, 2015)

Happy Saturday everybody.  Hope all are looking forward to a good weekend.

Was just reading an article about an odd question Goldman Sachs includes in its job interviews, presumably to test the applicant's ability to think outside the box, think creatively, or maybe sense of humor:

"If you were shrunk to the size of a pencil and put in a blender, how would you get out?"

To me it was a fairly easy question.  I would flatten myself against the side to be out of reach of the blades and gather enough material to build a platform under my feet until I could reach the top, punch off the lid, and slither out.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 14, 2015)

Shrunk to the size of a pencil and put in a blender?  First I am writing names on the side of the blender.  Somebody is paying for this big time.  Then I am going to put my feet on one side and hands on the opposite and work my way to the top.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm awake.......  Right now that's the best you'll all get out of me........


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 14, 2015)

So when I put together my PC, a couple of parts had mail-in rebates.  Unfortunately, those rebates come in the form of prepaid cards.  The first one almost got thrown away because my employer thought it was one of those junk mail credit cards.  The second one has apparently been sitting on the kitchen counter, but I did not notice, because I thought it was one of those BS junk mail cards.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 14, 2015)

Great night at Doc's We had a band called Rhythm Intervention. Great Reggae and a lot of classic rock with an Island twist. Everyone loved them and they will be back 1/22/16


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 14, 2015)

It finally got cold enough in England today for me to put on the heating for the first time this year.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 14, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Happy Saturday everybody.  Hope all are looking forward to a good weekend.
> 
> Was just reading an article about an odd question Goldman Sachs includes in its job interviews, presumably to test the applicant's ability to think outside the box, think creatively, or maybe sense of humor:
> 
> ...



Seems to me the correct answer would be "as a liquid"....

When you wanted escape you could just start whining, "oh, pour me"


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 14, 2015)

Bummer, I got woken up at 4AM by a loud crashing noise. I was dozing and I was not sure if I dreamed it. So I got up and searched the flat for burglars and found the toilet ceiling has fallen down. There are lumps of plaster everywhere including down the toilet. I will have a clean up job in the morning. I am still awake at 5AM because it disturbed me too much to get back to sleep, so I thought I might as well do some web surfing.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 15, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Bummer, I got woken up at 4AM by a loud crashing noise. I was dozing and I was not sure if I dreamed it. So I got up and searched the flat for burglars and found the toilet ceiling has fallen down. There are lumps of plaster everywhere including down the toilet. I will have a clean up job in the morning. I am still awake at 5AM because it disturbed me too much to get back to sleep, so I thought I might as well do some web surfing.



Let me try to find the bright side......um, at least it wasn't an intruder?


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 15, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Bummer, I got woken up at 4AM by a loud crashing noise. I was dozing and I was not sure if I dreamed it. So I got up and searched the flat for burglars and found the toilet ceiling has fallen down. There are lumps of plaster everywhere including down the toilet. I will have a clean up job in the morning. I am still awake at 5AM because it disturbed me too much to get back to sleep, so I thought I might as well do some web surfing.
> ...



No ! thanks, its quite difficult to break into my flat, I have made sure of that. Because I would find it difficult to sleep if I thought I might wake up to find a burglar standing over me.
But the plaster is a real mess. It is everywhere and I picked up the lumps but the dust is all over me. It will not come out of the carpet, and there is a big hole in the ceiling with loose plaster around it. It may fall down again.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 15, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Do you own your flat Dajjal or do you lease/rent?  I don't know how things are over there, but here this would be the landlord's headache and he would be required by law to fix it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 15, 2015)

blackhawk said:


>



Okay.  This is good.  I admit to chuckling out loud.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 15, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Saturday everybody.  Hope all are looking forward to a good weekend.
> ...



Well that is a thought, but the liquid you would become part of god knows what else.  I think I would prefer to escape intact.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 15, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I rent and so far I am hoping not to have to call the landlord as I do not want the trouble of having a new ceiling, but if any more plaster falls down I suppose I will have to bother them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 15, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I am no contractor or construction expert by any means, but I'm pretty sure plaster doesn't just 'fall down' for no reason.  So unless you had an earthquake or a nuclear explosion nearby or something like that, my best guess is that you have a roof or plumbing leak or something like that.  I would take the risk of the annoyance and call your landlord so that he could remedy the situation before there is much more serious and expensive damage.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 15, 2015)

blackhawk said:


>



Very good advice indeed.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 15, 2015)

Couldn't sleep, finally went out around 3:30 and woke up an hour ago.  It's breeze, cool and rainy, perfect sleeping weather.......


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 15, 2015)

Dam the secret is out.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 15, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Close to the end of his life, my Dad was drinking Boost.  I'm not sure how much it really helped him, though.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 15, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


But only if you have a good Chianti.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 15, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we're still keeping vigil for
> 
> ...


I guess you can take the new job off for now, Foxy.  I was informed that they won't be hiring before the end of Spring semester, which means I'll be working graves at the airport at least until next Fall, _if_ I get hired for the university gig.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 15, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> It finally got cold enough in England today for me to put on the heating for the first time this year.


Really?  We've been dipping to single digits now for a few weeks.  Colder 'n a witches tit here.  But, hell, it's Winter in Alaska...would we really expect anything less?  Stay warm!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 15, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Bummer, I got woken up at 4AM by a loud crashing noise. I was dozing and I was not sure if I dreamed it. So I got up and searched the flat for burglars and found the toilet ceiling has fallen down. There are lumps of plaster everywhere including down the toilet. I will have a clean up job in the morning. I am still awake at 5AM because it disturbed me too much to get back to sleep, so I thought I might as well do some web surfing.


WTF?!!  Do you know what caused that?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 15, 2015)

Caught up!!! 
It's nut-numbing cold here.  Single digits late night and early morning.  At least there's enough snow to keep the ground frozen and fairly level. 
I caught wind of a sale at Bass Pro up here, flannel-lined work pants for a decent price.  I got me a pair and they are wunnerful!  I might go get another pair.
I've almost finished Christmas shopping.  I have a small package for my daughter and family and I've some small things for my friends.  Still a couple of things to go, but that will come after pay day.  I'm buying a chainsaw lumber mill for my partner (if he doesn't like it, I'll gladly take it back!)  The partner asked what I might like and I found a really great cast iron cooking set at Bass Pro and Lehman's has a nice non-electric washing machine I wouldn't mind having...


----------



## Gracie (Nov 15, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Couldn't sleep, finally went out around 3:30 and woke up an hour ago.  It's breeze, cool and rainy, perfect sleeping weather.......


Me too. Dozed off about 2 hours ago and now I am wide awake. I hope I can fall asleep again at midnight. Otherwise, its going to be a lonnnnnnnng night of games on the pc. IF the power stays on with this wind. Our area is known for blackouts a the mere wisp of one and it is blowing like crazy right now.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 15, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Shrunk to the size of a pencil and put in a blender?  First I am writing names on the side of the blender.  Somebody is paying for this big time.  Then I am going to put my feet on one side and hands on the opposite and work my way to the top.


I would BE the pencil and write STOP ...TIP OVER.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 15, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Bummer, I got woken up at 4AM by a loud crashing noise. I was dozing and I was not sure if I dreamed it. So I got up and searched the flat for burglars and found the toilet ceiling has fallen down. There are lumps of plaster everywhere including down the toilet. I will have a clean up job in the morning. I am still awake at 5AM because it disturbed me too much to get back to sleep, so I thought I might as well do some web surfing.
> ...



The neighbours toilet upstairs overflowed years ago and there were cracks in my plaster, so it was just waiting to fall down. I have laid awake tonight inventing a system of screwing a board up to stop any more plaster falling. After all I don't want a lump of plaster on my head while I am having a shit. Ha, ha.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 15, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > It finally got cold enough in England today for me to put on the heating for the first time this year.
> ...



I did not need any heating today, its back to mild temperatures. I am sitting typing in nothing but a T shirt at 4AM and I am not cold.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 15, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Couldn't sleep, finally went out around 3:30 and woke up an hour ago.  It's breeze, cool and rainy, perfect sleeping weather.......
> ...



I cannot sleep either so I am web surfing. Here is a site you might find interesting. It is the site of an old friend of mine.

One in a Hundred - Introduction


----------



## Gracie (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks, but I have my fav haunts.....Pinterest, Tumblr, DeviantArt, Twitter, stumbleupon, and of course YouTube watching others play games I can't play. Just finished watching Rise Of The Tomb Raider-Lara Croft and now watching some guy play Fallout.
For now, I am good. Just waiting for Walking Dead to come on.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 15, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Thanks, but I have my fav haunts.....Pinterest, Tumblr, DeviantArt, Twitter, stumbleupon, and of course YouTube watching others play games I can't play. Just finished watching Rise Of The Tomb Raider-Lara Croft and now watching some guy play Fallout.
> For now, I am good. Just waiting for Walking Dead to come on.



You watch games but don't play them ? Why not have a go? I am in between games at the moment or I would probably be playing one using headphones to spare the neighbours, since it is still only 4.25 AM.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 15, 2015)

Because my hands can't handle the controllers.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 15, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Because my hands can't handle the controllers.



It is probably easier to play PC computer games using a keyboard and mouse. I have never used a playstation or xbox.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 15, 2015)

Goddamit, my computer is playing up. My typing is usually bad , and I have to correct it, but I seem to be missing out letters even though I am hitting them.
No, I  restarted my computer, and it seems ok now.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 15, 2015)

I do play games with my mouse but not the keyboard. My fav game is Frog Drink Water.

Frog Drink Water

Warning. If you do not mute the sound..the song with be stuck in yer head but you gotta unmute it so you can tell when the frog is full cuz it giggles.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## Dajjal (Nov 15, 2015)

Well hell, its gone 5AM and I really should try to sleep, although I am not tired. Goodnight !


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 16, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.
> ...



But you still want the job don't you?  So let's leave it there until the matter is settled.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 16, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I was instructed to  take it to re-establish my albumin and protein levels after my surgery.  Both had returned to normal when I had my last blood tests so I discontinued the Boost because I don't need the extra calories and I take good vitamin and mineral supplements.  Still working to get my iron levels back up to normal and then should be good as new.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 16, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre's sore back and painful shoulder,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Chris's new job,
GW's new job,
Gracie's sore hand,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern with a special RIP for Bert.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.




P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 16, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Couldn't sleep, finally went out around 3:30 and woke up an hour ago.  It's breeze, cool and rainy, perfect sleeping weather.......
> ...


I went to bed last night around 12:30 and just woke up.  Coffee's almost done and the cats have had breakfast.
Three days ago I finally forced myself to pull the musket kit out of the closet and get the tools out to work on it, still tackling it a little bit at a time but at least it's helping to slowly pull me out of my funk.
The wife and I went for a drive on Friday, she would see a painting or something she likes and comment the I could do that, my usual response over the last decade has been extremely negative plus it would piss me off.  I realized Friday that I felt no passion for anything, no motivation or desire to do even the things I used to love to do and that the only thing keeping me sane is doing the house chores that at least give me a small measure of accomplishment.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 16, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



You are describing the classic symptoms of reactive depression.  Been there, done that.  You have been going through a very difficult time for some years now and you probably have not really talked out your frustrations, fears, disappointments,  and anger with anybody.  That is a tremendous amount of stress heaped on anybody--even the good things pile on the stress when they involve major life changes.  See if the VA would pay for some counseling sessions or you may find what resources are available to you here:  Veterans Crisis Line | Hotline, Online Chat & Text

Your wife is probably not your best lifeline for the kind of frank discussion you need to have with somebody competent.  Talking it out may not be a cureall, but it sure won't hurt and it usually does help.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 16, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Actually the wife is my best lifeline and that's what I did on Friday, sit down and let her know all my fears and frustrations, it's not the first time.  I go through these periods of depression from time to time but usually get over it fairly quickly, I just chalk it up to being a Gemini........ 
The wife went through a major clinical depression after we were married (and she disowned her abusive family).  We spent a couple of thousand dollars on shrinks too know avail, she and I working it out together brought her out of her depression.  We're aware of these events and eventually work them out on our own.  Besides, the VA approach is generally a group approach, I don't do well in those situations, I close up even more not to mention I hate "cheer leaders", They drive me nuts.  I already know I can "do it" if and when I decide to "do it".


----------



## Gracie (Nov 16, 2015)

Damn Ringel. 
But, I can relate. Positive thoughts coming your way.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 16, 2015)

You are stronger than THEY think. So is your wife.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 16, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I understand what you are saying and of course you know you a whole bunch better than I know you.  I am just speaking from experience.  Even though our loved one offers a willing and empathetic ear and lets us talk it out, we rarely do that as completely with a loved one mostly because we 'pull our punches'.  Our intent is not to upset or worry our loved one and we therefore don't always completely say what is on our mind for fear that it will.  But I also am one that believes most people usually do choose the path best for them and I join with Gracie in sending those positive vibes and wish you every success.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 16, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Thank you but don't worry, this too shall pass.  Right now the HVAC guys are here stoking up the furnaces and closing off the swamp coolers.  Outside the wind is constant at about 25mph with 40mph gusts and a dust storm just moved into the area.   
When they're done I'm considering a nice nap.......


----------



## Gracie (Nov 16, 2015)

A nice nap sounds doable, lol. Windy here too. REALLY windy.
I think I will pass on my nap though. Had a doozy of a bad dream and still trying to get over it. With it stuck in my head even awake, I don't want to go back into it again.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 16, 2015)

Well the winds have picked up, their claiming 51mph gust but I think it's closer to 60mph gusts.  On one of the fly overs on I 10 here in El Paso a semi was blown over on it's side, there's a shingle (I think from the neighbor's house) in my back yard and in the side yard one of the palm trees has snapped in half.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 16, 2015)

Wind gusts are up to 70+ mph and the temps have dropped radically, we went from the mid 70s down to the lower 40s.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 16, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


While I don't deny envying those who suffer milder winter temperatures, the compensation for living here far outweighs any discomfort.  After all, I can dress for warmth.  I managed to find some really nice quilted fleece-lined, heavy duty work pants for a reasonable price.  They're great!  The aurora has been on fine display almost every clear night since it started getting dark this Fall.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 16, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


OK, I defer to your superior wisdom.  And...thank you for your thoughts and consideration.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 16, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Wind gusts are up to 70+ mph and the temps have dropped radically, we went from the mid 70s down to the lower 40s.


Focus on the positive...at least the heaters are operating (aren't they?)


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 16, 2015)

I just watched a flick, "Maleficent".  A different twist to an old story.  And the added bonus of having Angelina Jolie in a starring role!  She's an extremely attractive woman who actually puts her money where her mouth is when it comes to trying to make the world better.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 16, 2015)

It's been brutally cold here.  The temps fall to single-digit, minus values at night and warmed up to a whopping 18+ by late afternoon.  The goats are piling up together in one or two piles but seem no worse for the wear.  They have their winter fluff and look plump and healthy.  Well, except for the oldest doe, she's looking a bit skinny.  Even though she gets lots of extra feed, I suspect she'll make it through the winter to die when Spring comes around again.
Here's hoping all my CS friends are doing well, staying warm and dry.  Prost!


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 16, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Wind gusts are up to 70+ mph and the temps have dropped radically, we went from the mid 70s down to the lower 40s.
> ...


Oh I'm definitely focused on the house being warm.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 16, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> I just watched a flick, "Maleficent".  A different twist to an old story.  And the added bonus of having Angelina Jolie in a starring role!  She's an extremely attractive woman who actually puts her money where her mouth is when it comes to trying to make the world better.


One of my new favorite movies, seen it a couple of times already.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 17, 2015)

It has been snowing, mixed with occasional hail, all day here--accumulations up to five inches in the higher elevations of the city--no doubt more in the more mountainous areas.  Meanwhile our friends and family in the Texas Panhandle have been dodging tornadoes--wicked lightning in the Amarillo area--and as Ringel said, the bootheel where he lives will probably see extreme winds, gusting to hurricane force.  But it is winter in Alaska which is a good thing and hopefully it will be a much wetter season for the western states this winter.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 17, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre's sore back and painful shoulder,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Chris's new job,
GW's new job,
Gracie's sore hand,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern with a special RIP for Bert.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.




P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 17, 2015)

I posted this in the Food forum, but thought I would do the same here since many of us have aches and pains during the winter due to cold weather.

*WARM TURMERIC MILK*
Posted by Teresa Cutter on Sunday, July 19, 2015 · 8 Comments 





This time of year, our immune system needs some TLC to help ward off colds and flu. I head straight to the kitchen and make restorative drinks that provide me with a concentrated source of nutrients that the body can easily absorb. I include anti-inflammatory ingredients such as turmeric and ginger which play a starring role and are potent aromatics that help the body eliminate toxins, stimulate circulation, aid digestion and boost immune function. One restorative drink that I often make is my turmeric milk.  I enjoy it hot or cold depending on the weather and how I feel. I drink it warm when the weather is cold and enjoy it icy cold made with frozen banana and Healthy Chef Protein in the summer time.

*What’s Great About It:*
Curcumin is the active ingredient in Turmeric, responsible for the distinct yellow colouring and the impressive list of health properties. Turmeric has been linked to the prevention of cancer cell growth and management of inflammatory conditions such as arthritis, asthma, eczema and inflammatory bowel disease. It is a nutritional powerhouse, rich in manganese, zinc, B group vitamins and iron. Ginger has potent antioxidant, anti-inflammatory and antimicrobial properties. It helps to boost immune function and combat cellular damage. Almond milk is high in the minerals calcium, magnesium, potassium as well as vitamin E so nourishes the immune system.

2 cups almond milk (or your choice of milk, rice, dairy, oat etc…)
1 teaspoon honey (optional)
1/2 teaspoon vanilla bean paste
1/2 teaspoon ground turmerichttps://secure.thehealthychef.com/shop/product/natural-immune-support
pinch of ground ginger
pinch of ground cinnamon or 1 cinnamon stick



*Combine* milk, honey, vanilla, turmeric, ginger and cinnamon
*Place* over a low heat and whisk until combined.
*Heat* the milk and aromatics gently stirring with a spoon until hot.  65 C.
*Pour* the milk into 2 serving cups and enjoy.

*Notes + Inspiration
Add 1/2 teaspoon Natural Immune Support*
*Serve* hot or cold.
*Blend* cold turmeric milk ingredients with frozen banana, peeled orange, Healthy Chef Protein and Natural Immune Support for an energising healthy breakfast.
*Add* a spoonful of tahini will give your body a good boost of calcium, magnesium, iron, selenium, and dietary fibre.

- See more at: Warm Turmeric Milk  : The Healthy Chef – Teresa Cutter


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 17, 2015)

Good morning, coffee shop people!  It is really chilly this morning, only in the 20s.  Brrr.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 17, 2015)

Yep it's cold here too, also in the twenties.

Tuesdays grin


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 17, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Good morning, coffee shop people!  It is really chilly this morning, only in the 20s.  Brrr.



Chris!!!  Been missing you.  And yes, it is cold lots of places today.  We still have snow on the ground from yesterday's snow storm which was welcome, but high winds are forecast for today which makes the chill extra fun.

But what about the new job?  Any chance to really work it to see how you'll like it yet?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 17, 2015)

And okay, I worry sometimes that something like this is funny to me, but I have to admit that it is:


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 17, 2015)

Still windy and chilly, yup, glad they got the furnaces going.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 17, 2015)

Sometimes there is indeed a poetic justice to be had:


----------



## Gracie (Nov 17, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> I just watched a flick, "Maleficent".  A different twist to an old story.  And the added bonus of having Angelina Jolie in a starring role!  She's an extremely attractive woman who actually puts her money where her mouth is when it comes to trying to make the world better.


Try to find this one. Sigourney Weaver as the bad girl. Loved it. I liked Maleficent too.

Snow White: A Tale of Terror (1997) - IMDb


----------



## Gracie (Nov 17, 2015)

Yeah. That karma thing. I am hunkered in front of my heater and still freezing. It's about 59 degrees today. For us californies...that is COLD.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 17, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Yeah. That karma thing. I am hunkered in front of my heater and still freezing. It's about 59 degrees today. For us californies...that is COLD.



But even you Californians had a tornado in this mess that we've all been having--at Denair soutrh of Modesto.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 17, 2015)

We did? Modesto is an extended armpit of Bakersfield, so I haven't heard about it. The valley sucks, so I don't pay much attention to what goes on there since it took me almost 30 years to get the hell out of there.
However....the inlaws live in Modesto. I called her earlier and she still has not returned my call.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 17, 2015)

Just talked to her. Her phone was charging. Yeah, she said the rain was going sideways along with the trees and its the first time she ever saw such a thing. She also said her son in law asked them to move to Hawaii and live with them but she was afraid to and I said I agreed with her. It SOUNDS nice, but with WWIII starting up...does she really want to be stuck on an island in the middle of the pacific with a bunch of hawaiians that hate her cuz she is a haolie? And she said thats what she is afraid of.

OH yeah. Hawaii sounds wonderful...but not nowadays. Too scarey.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 17, 2015)

If your wife is experencing any of these laugh quietly and click off this quickly.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 18, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre's sore back and painful shoulder,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Chris's new job,
GW's new job,
Gracie's sore hand,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern with a special RIP for Bert.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.




P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 18, 2015)

Finally upgraded the wife's laptop to Win 10, had to buy a new Windows key as the Win 7 I loaded on it was from a computer that already is using it so was not "A Genuine Copy........."  When it upgraded I thought it had done a clean install even though I told it not to because it loaded a new version of Firefox and wiped out all her bookmarks and all the icons I had on her taskbar were gone.  Luckily it didn't delete the programs that were already on the computer and luckily I backed all her bookmarks up a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 18, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, coffee shop people!  It is really chilly this morning, only in the 20s.  Brrr.
> ...



Thanks, sweetie!    I hope things are going well for you and yours!  

I'm finishing my training this week.  It's been a long training session because I had to train for a few days on each shift.  I'm exhausted though.  Working all of these different shifts is really messing with my sleep schedule!  

No snow here yet, but we did have some frost on the ground yesterday and today.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 18, 2015)

Good Morning, happy hump day!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 18, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Ah still training.  That no doubt adds to the stress and that will exacerbate the fatigue.  But I do hope you are enjoying the experience anyway.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 18, 2015)

Happy Hump Day!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 18, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Yeah, I've learned a lot.  Tomorrow is my last day training though!    I will probably be covering a lot for people taking holiday vacations in the next couple/few months.  We'll see how it goes.  My regular job is pretty flexible when it comes to hours, so that is a plus.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 18, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



A little nosy none-of-her-business Mama Fox advice:  You need to take very good care of you while working two jobs.  You already indicated it is changing your sleep patterns and you can't do much about that other than to do your best to get your normal ration of sleep somehow.  But do watch your diet--keep refined sugars/processed foods to a minimum and get plenty of good protein and veggies.  And get some positive exercise--a brisk 20-minute walks, work out on a treadmill or cycle, go for a swim if you have access etc.  It will make a difference in your stamina and alleviate the fatigue.

(I worked more than one job at a time for a lot of years.  GW also can probably empathize with the difficulty of juggling sleep cycles and managing your health holding multiple jobs.)


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 18, 2015)

Tornado warnings here until 4PM. It started storming just after 2 this morning as I was outside washing mats, scrubbing trash cans, emptying garbage, etc.
!5 minutes in pouring rain only to come back inside to my freshly mopped floor.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 18, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Tornado warnings here until 4PM. It started storming just after 2 this morning as I was outside washing mats, scrubbing trash cans, emptying garbage, etc.
> !5 minutes in pouring rain only to come back inside to my freshly mopped floor.



Well at least the only one who would yell at you for tracking up your freshly mopped floor is you.     Do stay safe though.  Even November tornadoes are deadly.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 18, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Tornado warnings here until 4PM. It started storming just after 2 this morning as I was outside washing mats, scrubbing trash cans, emptying garbage, etc.
> ...



We worry in Britain when it is a bit windy, we do not get tornadoes. I think it was wind blowing though the air brick that brought down my toilet ceiling the other night. I finally took your advice and rang the landlord and they came within half and hour and pulled down all the loose plaster. They are coming back tomorrow to re-plaster it.
I just sneaked up the road with three bags of lumps of plaster and dumped them in somebody's skip.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 18, 2015)

We tend to get winter tornadoes here. Had on in Mobile on Christmas Day a couple years ago.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 18, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Tornado warnings here until 4PM. It started storming just after 2 this morning as I was outside washing mats, scrubbing trash cans, emptying garbage, etc.
> !5 minutes in pouring rain only to come back inside to my freshly mopped floor.



Stay safe!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 18, 2015)

We don't have tornadoes around here either.  I've never seen one before in real life.  Nature can be awesome (not necessarily in a good way).  I've seen people on the news who have filmed tornadoes and they almost seem hypnotized by them.  The power of them is amazing, and I would like to see one from a great distance of course.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 18, 2015)

I wanted to have a picnic with the little one when she got home from school yesterday.  I put some food in a basket and covered it up, got a blanket, wrapped the basket inside the blanket, and put them outside to wait for the bus.  I waited outside for a bit before I realized she has an after-school thing she does on Tuesdays.    Of course it proceeded to rain last night, so doing it today was out.  We had a little picnic in the living room instead.  She liked it well enough, but I wish we could have done it outside.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 18, 2015)

Finally have most of the debris out of the pool from the wind storm we had, now I'll have to brush and vacuum all the sand and dirt at the bottom of the pool........  Considering draining it but if I do there's always the possibility of cracks forming which I would have to pay to fix.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 18, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> We don't have tornadoes around here either.  I've never seen one before in real life.  Nature can be awesome (not necessarily in a good way).  I've seen people on the news who have filmed tornadoes and they almost seem hypnotized by them.  The power of them is amazing, and I would like to see one from a great distance of course.



I've seen and experienced my share of tornadoes.  But I would like to experience an earthquake just once--not a big, destructive one, but one just strong enough to feel it.  We've been to California several times for prolonged visits, but so far nothing was shaking so that's an experience I have not had.  Haven't experienced a hurricane either, but 100-mph straight winds in west Texas and New Mexico were close enough to satisfy my curiosity about that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 18, 2015)

Hombre and I have had an interesting day.  It started with my physical therapy appointment for which I arrived on time and dutifully signed in.  Thirty five minutes later I hadn't been called and asked the staff what the hold up was.  Seems nobody bothered to check me in from the sign up sheet so the therapist didn't know I was there.  She offered to give me a session then but Hombre hadn't eaten all morning, it was after 12 noon, and I didn't want him to have to wait another 45 minutes.  So they cancelled the appointment, showed me where they admitted it was their error, and I left without therapy this week.  

So we go on to lunch at Furrs Fresh Buffet and immensely enjoyed it.  And just for a lark decided to stop in at the Subaru place petty much next door to see what the offerings there were.  We were just going to look.  So there is now a new Subaru sitting in our garage.  And I'm looking to see where we can cut our budget other places to pay for it.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 18, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > We don't have tornadoes around here either.  I've never seen one before in real life.  Nature can be awesome (not necessarily in a good way).  I've seen people on the news who have filmed tornadoes and they almost seem hypnotized by them.  The power of them is amazing, and I would like to see one from a great distance of course.
> ...



I know what 120 mile an hour winds feel like from my time as a motorcyclist. If you turn your head sideways to glance over your shoulder at 120 miles an hour the wind hits the side of your helmet, and it almost blows your head off.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > We don't have tornadoes around here either.  I've never seen one before in real life.  Nature can be awesome (not necessarily in a good way).  I've seen people on the news who have filmed tornadoes and they almost seem hypnotized by them.  The power of them is amazing, and I would like to see one from a great distance of course.
> ...



I've never experienced a earthquake either.  The news has said we've had small ones before, but I didn't feel anything.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Hombre and I have had an interesting day.  It started with my physical therapy appointment for which I arrived on time and dutifully signed in.  Thirty five minutes later I hadn't been called and asked the staff what the hold up was.  Seems nobody bothered to check me in from the sign up sheet so the therapist didn't know I was there.  She offered to give me a session then but Hombre hadn't eaten all morning, it was after 12 noon, and I didn't want him to have to wait another 45 minutes.  So they cancelled the appointment, showed me where they admitted it was their error, and I left without therapy this week.
> 
> So we go on to lunch at Furrs Fresh Buffet and immensely enjoyed it.  And just for a lark decided to stop in at the Subaru place petty much next door to see what the offerings there were.  We were just going to look.  So there is now a new Subaru sitting in our garage.  And I'm looking to see where we can cut our budget other places to pay for it.



It must be shiny!


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > We don't have tornadoes around here either.  I've never seen one before in real life.  Nature can be awesome (not necessarily in a good way).  I've seen people on the news who have filmed tornadoes and they almost seem hypnotized by them.  The power of them is amazing, and I would like to see one from a great distance of course.
> ...


Been through everything but a volcano and a tsunami, pretty sure I'd pass on those.  Earthquakes are pretty scary at first but then you get used to them (Taiwan, we had earthquakes all the time), floods are just plain scary especially in the mountains and high plains.  Tornadoes?  Seems when I was a kid in Oklahoma one jumped the house we were living in, couldn't tell you about it as I slept through the whole thing, wasn't a big one cause it did very little damage to the houses around us.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 19, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> We tend to get winter tornadoes here. Had on in Mobile on Christmas Day a couple years ago.


We get a shitload of dust devils down here during the summer.  On our first drive out to Deming on I10 probably saw 100 of em.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



We are pretty lucky in England, we have mostly mild weather and occasional very small earthquakes. I have never felt an earthquake myself. The main problem we get is flooding which can be bad for the people in flatlands. For myself I live on the top of a hill and am immune to floods.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Hombre and I have had an interesting day.  It started with my physical therapy appointment for which I arrived on time and dutifully signed in.  Thirty five minutes later I hadn't been called and asked the staff what the hold up was.  Seems nobody bothered to check me in from the sign up sheet so the therapist didn't know I was there.  She offered to give me a session then but Hombre hadn't eaten all morning, it was after 12 noon, and I didn't want him to have to wait another 45 minutes.  So they cancelled the appointment, showed me where they admitted it was their error, and I left without therapy this week.
> ...



It was one of those things--we had discussed that our major car was 10 years old and has over 100,000 miles on it and while like all Subarus it has been a mostly maintenance and trouble free vehicle, it was developing a few problems here and there.  So yesterday Hombre says just for fun, lets look at the new Subarus. . .    And yes it is shiny and I think beautiful - they call the color champagne gold but it is just barely gold.  You really have to think about it to know what color it is.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 19, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > We tend to get winter tornadoes here. Had on in Mobile on Christmas Day a couple years ago.
> ...


I remember heading out I 20 around Amarillo when I saw this "thing" coming across the field. It was maybe a mile away when I first saw it and about 100 yards in diameter. It had the classic funnel shape and there was a bunch of plant material and debris flying around. I was fascinated!
As I got closer, I realized that it was an actual tornado. I pulled over about 1/4 mile away and watched it cross the highway.
It shook the rental truck a bit as it went by and exploded a deer blind out in the field to my left It never occurred to me to grab my camera.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Hombre and I have had an interesting day.  It started with my physical therapy appointment for which I arrived on time and dutifully signed in.  Thirty five minutes later I hadn't been called and asked the staff what the hold up was.  Seems nobody bothered to check me in from the sign up sheet so the therapist didn't know I was there.  She offered to give me a session then but Hombre hadn't eaten all morning, it was after 12 noon, and I didn't want him to have to wait another 45 minutes.  So they cancelled the appointment, showed me where they admitted it was their error, and I left without therapy this week.
> 
> So we go on to lunch at Furrs Fresh Buffet and immensely enjoyed it.  And just for a lark decided to stop in at the Subaru place petty much next door to see what the offerings there were.  We were just going to look.  So there is now a new Subaru sitting in our garage.  And I'm looking to see where we can cut our budget other places to pay for it.



The appointment might have been less expensive.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 19, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Hombre and I have had an interesting day.  It started with my physical therapy appointment for which I arrived on time and dutifully signed in.  Thirty five minutes later I hadn't been called and asked the staff what the hold up was.  Seems nobody bothered to check me in from the sign up sheet so the therapist didn't know I was there.  She offered to give me a session then but Hombre hadn't eaten all morning, it was after 12 noon, and I didn't want him to have to wait another 45 minutes.  So they cancelled the appointment, showed me where they admitted it was their error, and I left without therapy this week.
> ...



LOL.  Yeah.  I might have been in too much pain to agree to go window shopping at the dealership.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 19, 2015)

I've set up a little game for the little one.  I put post-its in various places with rhyming clues on each one leading to the next.  For the last 2 I am leaving her a chocolate bar under her pillow, that has a clue telling her to go to the laundry closet before she eats it, where I will be hiding.  I hope it works!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I had a Nissan Infiniti Q45 that was a gold color.  It had all leather interior and power everything.  A nice quality Bose stereo and speakers and a moon roof.  It was the best car I've ever had.  Very expensive to maintain though.  That is why I got rid of it and now have my crappy Chevy Impala.  Parts for the Infiniti were just outrageous and I couldn't afford to keep up with it anymore.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 19, 2015)

Been that kind of day.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 19, 2015)

Just got back from Beaumont Army Hospital, had a surgery consult to remove a huge cyst on my neck, it had grown to about half a golf ball size.  The doc to a look at it and decided to take it out right then, 45 minutes later he was done and I was on my way home.  
Been trying to get them to remove it for 3 years.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Well we've decided it isn't gold after all but a metallic kind of grayish almost silver but not quite?  But it does seem to change colors depending on what kind of light it is in.  Pretty but not champagne gold.  I kind of liked the idea of champagne gold.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 19, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Just got back from Beaumont Army Hospital, had a surgery consult to remove a huge cyst on my neck, it had grown to about half a golf ball size.  The doc to a look at it and decided to take it out right then, 45 minutes later he was done and I was on my way home.
> Been trying to get them to remove it for 3 years.



I can imagine that is a relief.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 19, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Just got back from Beaumont Army Hospital, had a surgery consult to remove a huge cyst on my neck, it had grown to about half a golf ball size.  The doc to a look at it and decided to take it out right then, 45 minutes later he was done and I was on my way home.
> Been trying to get them to remove it for 3 years.



I'd have been hard pressed not to try and do it myself.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 19, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just got back from Beaumont Army Hospital, had a surgery consult to remove a huge cyst on my neck, it had grown to about half a golf ball size.  The doc to a look at it and decided to take it out right then, 45 minutes later he was done and I was on my way home.
> ...


Took longer to stitch it up than to cut it out.  He did have a surgery resident with him in training so I got cut on by an amateur........ 
Yup the doc wiped his hands on his bloody apron, stuck a rawhide strip in my mouth to bite down on and started cutting........ Oh wait, wrong era.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 19, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just got back from Beaumont Army Hospital, had a surgery consult to remove a huge cyst on my neck, it had grown to about half a golf ball size.  The doc to a look at it and decided to take it out right then, 45 minutes later he was done and I was on my way home.
> ...


Trust me, I considered it.......  Briefly.......


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 19, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> I've set up a little game for the little one.  I put post-its in various places with rhyming clues on each one leading to the next.  For the last 2 I am leaving her a chocolate bar under her pillow, that has a clue telling her to go to the laundry closet before she eats it, where I will be hiding.  I hope it works!



The little one loved it.    She wants me to do it again tomorrow with new clues in new places.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 19, 2015)

When the boys were still home and too old for Easter egg hunting, we hid clues on paper and then hid each piece of paper all over the place. Now keep in mind they were in their teens by then, and we were managing an apartment complex, so they were free to go all over the place hunting those slips of paper. The one that found the final clue would bring it back to us and they would get a 50 dollar bill. It was a riot to watch them look all around the trash bin back in the parking lot, knock on doors to certain apartments (we got permission to get them in on the hunt), dig thru the laundry room on the property, check under cars in the parking lot (again, permission from tenant), poke thru bushes all around the property, back to the house to look in the bathrooms, back outside to climb a certain tree, back to another apartment on the other side of the property, down the street at the little liquor store (again, owner let on about the hunt and agreeing), back to our apartment to look in the spice cabinet...on and on and on.  They loved it.
And of course...all 3 got 50 dollar bills but they didn't know it til the end of the game.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 19, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre's sore back and painful shoulder,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Chris's new job,
GW's new job,
Gracie's sore hand,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And all others we love and hold in concern with a special RIP for Bert.

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.




P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 20, 2015)

Up at 5am......  Yup the neck hurts but at least I got about 5 hours solid sleep.  Feels like someone stabbed me in the neck.........  Oh wait!  Someone did....... so to speak.......  
The cats are running around my feet wanting to get fed, ain't gonna happen for a couple of more hours.  For some reason they still haven't learned to tell time.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 20, 2015)

Yes I'm up too and that's about all I can say for it.  Hombre and I got the kitchen cleaned up and made coffee and will team up to put something together for breakfast shortly.  I need to do some major cleaning mostly in the office today.  Trying to psyche myself into that.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 20, 2015)

Hi coffee shoppers!  Just popping in to say hi, but I have to go back to work now.  See you all later!    Happy Friday!


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 20, 2015)

I just noticed that I've been hanging out here for 5 years. 




Seems more like 20.....


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 20, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> I just noticed that I've been hanging out here for 5 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats!  Woot!


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 20, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> I just noticed that I've been hanging out here for 5 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hell, I've been here more than 6 years.......and I still have less than 9000 posts.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 20, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> I just noticed that I've been hanging out here for 5 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Should see it from our end...


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 20, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> I just noticed that I've been hanging out here for 5 years.
> 
> Seems more like 20.....



Yes, counting all the closures and reopenings--that was USMB's doing and not ours--the Coffee Shop was five years old last May, coming up on six years next spring.  We've seen a lot of friends come and go in all that time, some who are no longer with us that I still miss terribly and some of you still here who have become like family to me.  I hate that changes in the board software and other reasons have run folks off--of course the board goes on regardless and doesn't miss anybody in particular, but we in the Coffee Shop grieve when that happens.  Others just got bored with it or got too busy with their real lives or for whatever reason don't come by anymore.  I'll be here as long as I can and as long as anybody appreciates the community we have here.  And when that is no longer the case, I'll close it with gratitude for all the grins and giggles and support and sharing of your lives all these years.  However long it lasts, it has been a helluva run.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 20, 2015)

We have been running?  No wonder people dropped out.  Good Lord we are going to cause heart attacks.  Let's tone it down to a long jog with frequent walk breaks.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 20, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> We have been running?  No wonder people dropped out.  Good Lord we are going to cause heart attacks.  Let's tone it down to a long jog with frequent walk breaks.


Jog 5 feet walk for 10 feet, rest 1/2 hour, repeat........


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 20, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > We have been running?  No wonder people dropped out.  Good Lord we are going to cause heart attacks.  Let's tone it down to a long jog with frequent walk breaks.
> ...


A little much for some of us veteran members


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 20, 2015)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I just watched a flick, "Maleficent".  A different twist to an old story.  And the added bonus of having Angelina Jolie in a starring role!  She's an extremely attractive woman who actually puts her money where her mouth is when it comes to trying to make the world better.
> ...


Will do!  Right now I'm on my second season of "Downtowne Abbey".  OK, OK...I'm a bit "strange".  It's actually pretty interesting.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 20, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Yeah. That karma thing. I am hunkered in front of my heater and still freezing. It's about 59 degrees today. For us californies...that is COLD.


59 cold?!!  Yeah...not buying that.  Up until this morning we were experiencing single- and minus-digit temps.  It got 40 degrees warmer in just a couple of hours.  It's a temperate and comfortable +32 here now.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 20, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I'm definitely one with Momma Fox on this...diet is critical.  But once you establish some rountine, it's loads easier.  It's easy for me because I live alone and have no family relying on my interaction.   Well, cats are pretty flexible...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> We don't have tornadoes around here either.  I've never seen one before in real life.  Nature can be awesome (not necessarily in a good way).  I've seen people on the news who have filmed tornadoes and they almost seem hypnotized by them.  The power of them is amazing, and I would like to see one from a great distance of course.


I've never experienced a tornado.  Earthquakes, volcanic eruptions, and my mom told me I was born the night of a massive hurricane (might explain some about my nature), but never a tornado.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Take my word for it...not something you really want to experience...you never know how bad it was or you are digging your way out.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 20, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


You could have done lots worse than a Subaru.  I loved my Subbie!


----------



## Gracie (Nov 20, 2015)

Prayers please, for a friend that just lost a loved fur child tonight. Pain. Loss. Anguish.
Needs some comforting thoughts sent their way.

Thank you.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 21, 2015)

I guess it would be ok to say who.

Our very own Drifter lost Arnie the fur child tonight. Hit and run truck. Arnie died on the way to ER vet. 

ok who was it>?


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 21, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I don't feel bad.  Just tired.    Thanks though.  Again, I was up at 3:30 AM.  That is so annoying.  I usually sleep until 5 to 7 AM, depending on when I have to start work (my regular job).  My training period is over now though, so hopefully my sleeping will get back to normal.  It's mostly because I had to work all three shifts for a couple/few days in the last 2 weeks.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 21, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > We don't have tornadoes around here either.  I've never seen one before in real life.  Nature can be awesome (not necessarily in a good way).  I've seen people on the news who have filmed tornadoes and they almost seem hypnotized by them.  The power of them is amazing, and I would like to see one from a great distance of course.
> ...



As far as natural disasters go, I've only experienced hurricanes.  I guess I should consider myself lucky.  Lol.


----------



## CremeBrulee (Nov 21, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Definitely not something you want to see or experience first hand.  You go outside to enjoy a nice spring day...30 minutes later huge trees are being ripped out of the ground and cars are flying through air.  If you can see one, then you need to be in the basement.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 21, 2015)

CremeBrulee said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I still want to see one.    They are awesome.  There is no denying that.  I used to watch a storm chasers show years ago where these crazy people would go and chase tornadoes.  I wouldn't want to get THAT close of course.  Lol.


----------



## CremeBrulee (Nov 21, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Yeah. Those people are freakin' nuts in my opinion.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 21, 2015)

CremeBrulee said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > CremeBrulee said:
> ...



Makes for some exciting TV watching though!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 21, 2015)

CremeBrulee said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > CremeBrulee said:
> ...



Have you ever posted here at the Coffee Shop?    If not, you get a complimentary beverage!


----------



## CremeBrulee (Nov 21, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I don't think so.  How does that work?  Or am I missing some sort of joke which is usually the case.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 21, 2015)

CremeBrulee said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > CremeBrulee said:
> ...



It's the Coffee Shop, so you get a virtual coffee!  Lol.  That is customary procedure of the Coffee Shop.  Usually Foxy does it, but since she's not here and it's just you and I, here you go . . .


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 21, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I guess it would be ok to say who.
> 
> Our very own Drifter lost Arnie the fur child tonight. Hit and run truck. Arnie died on the way to ER vet.
> 
> ok who was it>?



Actually drifter is a Coffee Shopper though he hasn't posted here in a long time.  Sorry I didn't see this, but I fell asleep last night before getting the vigil list posted.  But prayers and comforting vibes sent because that is such a cruel way to lose one of our fur babies.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 21, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Oh come on.  I'm older than you are, and I could do that.  Well maybe not the jog five feet part but the rest looks about right.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 21, 2015)

CremeBrulee said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > CremeBrulee said:
> ...



No joke CremeBrulee.  It is the way we welcome first timers into the Coffee Shop family.  Thanks to ChrisL  for giving you the standard warm Coffee Shop welcome.  Be sure to read over the OP to get the gist of what we're all about in here and join right in.  The more the merrier.

Actually in my younger years, I wanted to be a storm chaser.  Growing up in Eastern New Mexico and living a lot of my adult life in West Texas and Kansas, tornadoes are simply the way things are in the spring and early summer and they have always fascinated me.  At least after I got over my irrational and uncontrollable panic over thunderstorms in general.  I decided storm chasing was not practical for a working gal and mom though so I only did that on a very limited basis.  But they still fascinate me even as they horrify me at their ability to cause injury, death, destruction.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 21, 2015)

Hi everybody!

Yesterday was one awful day.
My cat got sick Wed. night and we had to take her to the vet in Sierra Vista.
We had to have her put down because of kidney failure.
She had a really good long life though, she was 17.
Then when we got out from the vets office my car wouldn't start.
We called Lawley's Ford to have it towed to the dealer less than a mile away.
It took an hour and the tow truck still was a no show.
By that time the car started again so we drove down to the dealer.
The head guy at the service shop was really hot because the one tow driver went to lunch and the 2nd driver never showed up so he didn't charge us.
Hopefully they can find what is really wrong with the car this time.
I was a wet noodle by the time we got back home.
I'm very glad that we had a good friend who came and picked us up.
My husband took him out for a big steak and eggs breakfast this morning, doing that favor for us. 
No more cats or dogs for us any longer, it's just too heartbreaking.
I still have my pet turtle though and that's enough for me to take care of now.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 21, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> Yesterday was one awful day.
> My cat got sick Wed. night and we had to take her to the vet in Sierra Vista.
> ...


Sorry for your loss.  
So far we've lost 3 cats over the years, Mugsy to thyroid cancer at age 13, Baby (her sister) to congestive heart failure at age 18 and Little Boy to old age at age 20.  Hurt badly with each one but we have three more, a 1 year old kitten (Gizmo), Boo who's 9 and Jasper who's 13.  Even knowing we will lose them at some time and that we will grieve doesn't mean we won't do it again, having them in our lives is worth the ultimate pain of the loss.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 21, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> Yesterday was one awful day.
> My cat got sick Wed. night and we had to take her to the vet in Sierra Vista.
> ...



Aw Peach, so sorry about your fur baby.  Putting them down can be the most loving thing you can do, but it is one of the toughest things any of us ever have to do too.  Sending you a comforting hug.  I understand about not wanting to replace the departed fur baby too--that's been where we have been, especially Hombre, since we had to put our last little dog down.  Plus now in our retirement years, it is extremely expensive to register and license a dog or cat and we can no longer easily handle the vet bills if something goes wrong.  And I can appreciate that sometimes the bad stuff does seem to just pile on.

Ringel is right though that the pain of losing our fur babies when it happens is worth it for all those years of unconditional love.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 21, 2015)

We had something interesting happen yesterday though.  The dealership where we leased our new car on Wednesday called us and asked us to come in.  They found an extra bonus somewhere that allowed more discount on the car, so they lowered our lease payment $28 and change.  So that's $28 I don't have to figure out how to cut from the budget elsewhere.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 21, 2015)

Thank you guy's for your support. I really appreciate it.

We may have to get a new car to replace this one. I hope we can find a good deal on one if we have to.
Lawley's is a good honest car dealer. I knew the owner's grandma, she was one really great lady, she was 99 when she passed away a few years back.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 21, 2015)

Sorry to Drifter and Peach.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 21, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I've got the half hour rest part down pat. I may even be able to last a bit longer on a good day.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 21, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everybody!
> ...



That's the worst part about pets.  They die.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 21, 2015)

Just pulled the darks out of the wash.........  Forgot to take my wallet out of my jeans pocket, the jeans that just got washed........  *sigh*


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 21, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I used to think my ex birdy would be waiting for me in the spirit world, but I have given that idea up since she has been dead for five years already, and I might live another twenty years. A little bird cannot be expected to remember me after all that time, and in any case she should be with another bird, not a weird old man.
I hope she is in birdy heaven surrounded by other birds.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 21, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Just pulled the darks out of the wash.........  Forgot to take my wallet out of my jeans pocket, the jeans that just got washed........  *sigh*



Sorry.  Did you lose anything you can't salvage?


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 21, 2015)

Winter has finally arrived in England today, its bloody cold for the first time this year.
 As for running to keep fit I am more likely to have a heart attack if I run. I no longer run to catch a bus, I just keep walking toward one that is waiting at a stop, and hope it will still be there when I get to it. If not I wait for the next one. I carry  bread with me to feed the pigeons while I wait.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 21, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Thank you guy's for your support. I really appreciate it.
> 
> We may have to get a new car to replace this one. I hope we can find a good deal on one if we have to.
> Lawley's is a good honest car dealer. I knew the owner's grandma, she was one really great lady, she was 99 when she passed away a few years back.



We are leasing our new car for the first time ever, but when we figured it up, almost all the lease payments are subtracted from what the balance will be on the car after three years.  And because Subarus hold their value so well, a good three-year-old Legacy that has been cared for as we will care for ours will easily retail as much or more than the balance we would owe if we buy it at that time.  And because so much of the maintenance is included in the lease deal, we just couldn't see how we could really lose.  Most especially since the monthly lease is so low and we really couldn't afford the car payments on a new one if we bought it right now.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 21, 2015)

I was just out back doing the finish touches painting the deck rocker and 4 Blackhawks flew right over the house in formation not more than 60 feet up.......  That's what one gets living blocks away from Biggs Army Airfield........


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 21, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just pulled the darks out of the wash.........  Forgot to take my wallet out of my jeans pocket, the jeans that just got washed........  *sigh*
> ...


Nah, everything's plastic these days, even money........


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 21, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> I was just out back doing the finish touches painting the deck rocker and 4 Blackhawks flew right over the house in formation not more than 60 feet up.......  That's what one gets living blocks away from Biggs Army Airfield........


Some folks would see that as a disadvantage.  Not me.  I would love that.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 21, 2015)

Was out back and notice the wife's passenger door on the Prius was slightly ajar, sure enough someone was able to open it and rifled through the car but it looks like all they stole was about 20 CDs.  The last time we drove it was Thursday morning and now it won't even start, don't know if they used an electronic device to unlock it and that damaged something in the computer or the battery drained down that much.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 21, 2015)

I'm so sorry Peaches about your Fur Baby cat. 
Like you...once the last of the fur children are gone...MrG and I are done. No more. Too old for the heart pain now.

Dajjal, your birdy will remember you and will be there when you arrive, along with all those you loved that have passed before you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 21, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Was out back and notice the wife's passenger door on the Prius was slightly ajar, sure enough someone was able to open it and rifled through the car but it looks like all they stole was about 20 CDs.  The last time we drove it was Thursday morning and now it won't even start, don't know if they used an electronic device to unlock it and that damaged something in the computer or the battery drained down that much.



Well that sucks.  You did report it to the police, yes?  Depending on your deductible, your homeowner's or renter's insurance likely will cover at least some of the cost of the stolen CDs, and if the car was damaged from breaking and entering, and you have full coverage, that should be covered too but most insurance companies do require a police report.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 21, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Was out back and notice the wife's passenger door on the Prius was slightly ajar, sure enough someone was able to open it and rifled through the car but it looks like all they stole was about 20 CDs.  The last time we drove it was Thursday morning and now it won't even start, don't know if they used an electronic device to unlock it and that damaged something in the computer or the battery drained down that much.
> ...


I'm waiting for the cops to arrive now.  Most likely it was done Thurday night and with the door left ajar the battery ran down enough that it won't start.  Unfortunately there's a $17 electronic device that can read wireless key fobs up to 100 meters away and use the code to unlock the vehicle.  Currently it works with Toyota and Lexus vehicles.  As for forgetting to lock a Prius...... once the fob is a certain distance away the car will lock itself after a few minutes.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 21, 2015)

They also have devices that will not only unlock BMWs but also let the thief start it up and drive away with it......
From what I've read the best way to prevent it is to keep your fob in the freezer, it blocks the signal.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 21, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> They also have devices that will not only unlock BMWs but also let the thief start it up and drive away with it......
> From what I've read the best way to prevent it is to keep your fob in the freezer, it blocks the signal.



I've seen those warnings about thieves intercepting the code from your FOB, but according to our local Police, they need more than that to break into your car and the chances of them guessing the rest of it are slim to nil???   I have no clue how all that works.  Here is one commentary on that which may or may not be accurate:

Can Thieves Steal Your Keyless-Entry Codes? - Feature


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 21, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > They also have devices that will not only unlock BMWs but also let the thief start it up and drive away with it......
> ...


Thieves using a $17 device to break into cars with keyless systems

The Google search page 1;

Google


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 21, 2015)

It was the battery, I jump started it just fine.  Need to let it run and charge up the battery.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 21, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



LOL.  Battle of the links.  Okay here is one that supports your posted argument and also my posted argument.  The last couple of paragraphs do make a lot of sense though re what probably and/or could have happened:
Lock Stalk


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 21, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


The problem is with wireless codes, it's 2015, the random code can still be easily broken with cheap, modern technology, crooks are always looking for easy ways to bypass modern security systems.  Once they have the bypass the technology spreads rapidly till a new system/approach is developed and the cycle starts all over again.
Don't know how old the Snoops article is.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 21, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> Yesterday was one awful day.
> My cat got sick Wed. night and we had to take her to the vet in Sierra Vista.
> ...


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 21, 2015)

At 7" of snow and headed for 8 or 9. Wet heavy stuff that should prove a good test of my heart's condition.  Spent an hour plowing the used car lot, so we have a chance of a good Monday.  Sorry for your losses drifter and peach.  We beat OSU today and Michigan earlier in the season, so football heaven has already been achieved in Spartan Land!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 21, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Says it was last updated October 2014,


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 21, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> At 7" of snow and headed for 8 or 9. Wet heavy stuff that should prove a good test of my heart's condition.  Spent an hour plowing the used car lot, so we have a chance of a good Monday.  Sorry for your losses drifter and peach.  We beat OSU today and Michigan earlier in the season, so football heaven has already been achieved in Spartan Land!



We saw that it looked like your part of the world is getting slammed.  But you take care of your heart of whatever condition.  We are rather fond of you and would like to keep you around.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 21, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> At 7" of snow and headed for 8 or 9. Wet heavy stuff that should prove a good test of my heart's condition.  Spent an hour plowing the used car lot, so we have a chance of a good Monday.  Sorry for your losses drifter and peach.  We beat OSU today and Michigan earlier in the season, so football heaven has already been achieved in Spartan Land!


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 21, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre's sore back and painful shoulder,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Chris's new job,
GW's new job,
Gracie's sore hand,
Drifter's loss of his beloved fur friend,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.




P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 22, 2015)

We have only had some very light flurries once so far this year.  No snow at all yet, and I'm pretty happy about that.  I'm not missing the snow at all.  Lol.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 22, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> At 7" of snow and headed for 8 or 9. Wet heavy stuff that should prove a good test of my heart's condition.  Spent an hour plowing the used car lot, so we have a chance of a good Monday.  Sorry for your losses drifter and peach.  We beat OSU today and Michigan earlier in the season, so football heaven has already been achieved in Spartan Land!


Aren't the Spartans Michigan State?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 22, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> We have only had some very light flurries once so far this year.  No snow at all yet, and I'm pretty happy about that.  I'm not missing the snow at all.  Lol.



The prediction is that we will get unusual amounts of snow this winter and you guys will get less due to the strong El Nino.  But weather predictions not being very predictable, we'll see.  

Good morning all.  Having my first cup of coffee and we will leave for the early service at church in about a half hour, and then brunch.  A beautiful cloudless morning here but pretty nippy....temp about 30 at our house right now.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 22, 2015)

Have a back yard full of grackles, pigeons and wrens going to town on the morning popcorn feeding........  I have an old (large) planter base I use as a bird bath, the grackles grab the popcorn, fly over to the bird bath, dip the popcorn in it then eat the wet popcorn.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 22, 2015)

It's not quite freezing here, but it is in the low 40s.  That's cold enough to bundle up when I take the dogs out!


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 22, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Have a back yard full of grackles, pigeons and wrens going to town on the morning popcorn feeding........  I have an old (large) planter base I use as a bird bath, the grackles grab the popcorn, fly over to the bird bath, dip the popcorn in it then eat the wet popcorn.



I've always hated the grackles. . .obnoxious, noisy birds and in Kansas they traveled in flocks of hundreds and hundreds, terrorized the song birds and sometimes raided their nests.  But I suppose they were just being who they are.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 22, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > At 7" of snow and headed for 8 or 9. Wet heavy stuff that should prove a good test of my heart's condition.  Spent an hour plowing the used car lot, so we have a chance of a good Monday.  Sorry for your losses drifter and peach.  We beat OSU today and Michigan earlier in the season, so football heaven has already been achieved in Spartan Land!
> ...



Yes Spartans are MSU and we have beaten OSU AND Michigan in football this season.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 22, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> It's not quite freezing here, but it is in the low 40s.  That's cold enough to bundle up when I take the dogs out!



Who Let the Dogs Out?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 22, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


That's what I thought though I had to ask, I don't keep up with football (or any sport for that matter).


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 22, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > We have only had some very light flurries once so far this year.  No snow at all yet, and I'm pretty happy about that.  I'm not missing the snow at all.  Lol.
> ...



I hope you're right!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 22, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Have a back yard full of grackles, pigeons and wrens going to town on the morning popcorn feeding........  I have an old (large) planter base I use as a bird bath, the grackles grab the popcorn, fly over to the bird bath, dip the popcorn in it then eat the wet popcorn.



Poop popcorn, yum!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 22, 2015)

It's rainy and a bit chilly here today.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 22, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> It's rainy and a bit chilly here today.



This one is for you, Chris.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 22, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > It's rainy and a bit chilly here today.
> ...



So true.  I'm still drinking iced coffee too!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 22, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > It's not quite freezing here, but it is in the low 40s.  That's cold enough to bundle up when I take the dogs out!
> ...


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 22, 2015)

Meow, meow, meow, meow, meow.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 22, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Prayers please, for a friend that just lost a loved fur child tonight. Pain. Loss. Anguish.
> Needs some comforting thoughts sent their way.
> 
> Thank you.


From one fur-fam to another...hearts out...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 22, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


YouTube is your friend...all the excitement without the...stress?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 22, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everybody!
> ...


The longer they last, the harder it is.   I'm still luvin' on my 20+ year old Sugarfoot.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 22, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sorry to Drifter and Peach.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 22, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Winter has finally arrived in England today, its bloody cold for the first time this year.
> As for running to keep fit I am more likely to have a heart attack if I run. I no longer run to catch a bus, I just keep walking toward one that is waiting at a stop, and hope it will still be there when I get to it. If not I wait for the next one. I carry  bread with me to feed the pigeons while I wait.


Define "bloody cold".


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre's sore back and painful shoulder,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Chris's new job,
GW's new job,
Gracie's sore hand,
Drifter's loss of his beloved fur friend,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.




P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 23, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Define "bloody cold".



I think its about three degrees centigrade. I don't suppose that is very cold by some peoples standards.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2015)

Ducks and runs. . .


----------



## peach174 (Nov 23, 2015)

Morning all


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 23, 2015)

38 at wake up time this morning. Oh! I joined the 21st century. I now have a facebook page.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> 38 at wake up time this morning. Oh! I joined the 21st century. I now have a facebook page.



Woo hoo.  Hope it is as good an experience for you as it has been for me.  I pretty well steer clear of controversial issues on Facebook as we do here in the Coffee Shop but otherwise Facebook has allowed me to share lives with old classmates, friends, colleagues, and family in a way that would never have happened without Facebook.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 23, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you guy's for your support. I really appreciate it.
> ...




How does a car lease work?
Isn't it like just renting a car?
I know nothing about it.
Do you have to trade it back to the dealer at the end of the lease?
What happens if the trade back is less than the value?
What if you don't have the money to buy it at the end of the lease, can you get another lease on another car?


----------



## Gracie (Nov 23, 2015)

Just thought I would let y'all know I am taking a wee break for a bit. Bad night last night with Karma being sick (tummy ache), and I am not only worn out staying up with her all night and running to the vet this morning, it is just adding to the negativity I am feeling when I come here to this board. Not this thread, but unfortunately it is in the board.
Too much going on in the world, too much sadness, too much anger (on myself as well) at what is going on all over earth...and it is affecting me. So...I will be binging on tv shows, concentrating on Karma, and playing with Pinterest and Twitter and places that just show oodles of nice pics, funny stuff or where words are not really needed.

Vet said Karma is just having a bellyache, took some tests. Meanwhile I am in flareup mode again, tired, and just burned out from fatigue. So if I am not around...you now know why.

I'll be back when I get back to my ornery normal self. 

Hugs


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



The lease has a down payment similar to buying a car--the down payment can be cash or a trade in vehicle or a trade in plus cash--and comes off the top of the price of the lease vehicle.  Then almost all the lease payments are deducted from the price of the vehicle for however long the lease lasts--in our case three years.  At the end of the three years we have the option to turn the car back into the dealership and owe nothing, or we can buy the vehicle for the balance left on it.  And since Subarus retain their value so well and we will be taking very good care of the car, it is pretty certain the book value of the car will not be less than the balance left on it.  The lease payments are about half what the payments would have been had we bought the car outright, and they include most of the maintenance the car will need for those three years.  We have to bring it in for check ups, rotate the tires--all paid for by the lease payment--and otherwise we insure it and put gas in it and that's about it.  Oh the second and third year we will have to pay for the registration--that is taken care of in  the lease agreement the first year.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Just thought I would let y'all know I am taking a wee break for a bit. Bad night last night with Karma being sick (tummy ache), and I am not only worn out staying up with her all night and running to the vet this morning, it is just adding to the negativity I am feeling when I come here to this board. Not this thread, but unfortunately it is in the board.
> Too much going on in the world, too much sadness, too much anger (on myself as well) at what is going on all over earth...and it is affecting me. So...I will be binging on tv shows, concentrating on Karma, and playing with Pinterest and Twitter and places that just show oodles of nice pics, funny stuff or where words are not really needed.
> 
> Vet said Karma is just having a bellyache, took some tests. Meanwhile I am in flareup mode again, tired, and just burned out from fatigue. So if I am not around...you now know why.
> ...



Sorry you're having a rough patch Gracie.  If you find you can't live without us, just check in here now and then and ignore the rest of the board.  But if you need a prolonged break, we'll miss you and will welcome you back when you return.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 23, 2015)

FREEDOMBECKI is in the house!!!


----------



## Pogo (Nov 23, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> 38 at wake up time this morning. Oh! I joined the 21st century. I now have a facebook page.



You young whippersnapper you.

I'll never succumb to that.   
20th century was good enough for my elders, by crackies it's good enough for me.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 23, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Just thought I would let y'all know I am taking a wee break for a bit. Bad night last night with Karma being sick (tummy ache), and I am not only worn out staying up with her all night and running to the vet this morning, it is just adding to the negativity I am feeling when I come here to this board. Not this thread, but unfortunately it is in the board.
> Too much going on in the world, too much sadness, too much anger (on myself as well) at what is going on all over earth...and it is affecting me. So...I will be binging on tv shows, concentrating on Karma, and playing with Pinterest and Twitter and places that just show oodles of nice pics, funny stuff or where words are not really needed.
> 
> Vet said Karma is just having a bellyache, took some tests. Meanwhile I am in flareup mode again, tired, and just burned out from fatigue. So if I am not around...you now know why.
> ...



I completely agree with Gracie.  I sense the same thing.  Only difference is she's smart enough to walk away, and I'm not.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 23, 2015)

Hello, Again Hello Introduction thread.

It is Freedombecki!

<chases tail around 90 mph>
<climbs curtains>
<leaps over couch>

Prayer, praise and thanksgiving!


----------



## peach174 (Nov 23, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Thank you very much for the information Foxfyre 
We might look into that if the repair on the car is too much.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> FREEDOMBECKI is in the house!!!



I just saw that and praise God, Hallelujah, she seems to be fine, though not yet ready to resume life on the board.  But so grateful to know she seems to be well.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Especially if you have a dealership that you really trust, it sure couldn't hurt to inquire.  And you can negotiate the price of the car you're leasing just the same as if you were buying it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Just thought I would let y'all know I am taking a wee break for a bit. Bad night last night with Karma being sick (tummy ache), and I am not only worn out staying up with her all night and running to the vet this morning, it is just adding to the negativity I am feeling when I come here to this board. Not this thread, but unfortunately it is in the board.
> ...



Well, while I understand and don't fault those who need to take a break,  I don't see any point to thumbing my nose at everybody just because some people decide to be numbnuts, idiots, and jerks.  So I'm gonna stay here and appreciate all you wonderful people in the Coffee Shop as long as you'll put up with me.  Those who expect us to arrange things just as they want them will continue to be disappointed as it has been for the last five years, but those who come in and add their humanness and spirit and humor or whatever will continue to bless us all.  For sure those who quit the board or the Coffee Shop for that matter don't punish anybody but the people who like them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 23, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Just thought I would let y'all know I am taking a wee break for a bit. Bad night last night with Karma being sick (tummy ache), and I am not only worn out staying up with her all night and running to the vet this morning, it is just adding to the negativity I am feeling when I come here to this board. Not this thread, but unfortunately it is in the board.
> ...


Yeah, I'm about ready to put the bong back down and walk away (from the main board).  Why a bong?  It's the only way to truly interact with most on the board and stay sane..........


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 23, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 38 at wake up time this morning. Oh! I joined the 21st century. I now have a facebook page.
> ...



I am on facebook and twitter as Dajjal, but I am afraid I revel in controversy. For example I just posted on twitter telling Cat Stevens off and baiting Richard Dawkins.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 23, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > CremeBrulee said:
> ...



Oh, I've seen them on video and television.  I want to see one for myself with my own eyes!    From a distance of course.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2015)

blackhawk said:


>



My employer came home with a pecan pie today.  It turns out the little one is the only one here who's a real fan.  I won't touch it, I don't eat nuts, plus it looks like a pie covered in cockroaches.  

Sadly, the other pie option was apple caramel, which sounds delicious.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 23, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I'm making apple pie for Thanksgiving!  Can't wait!


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



Make a pumpkin while you're at it and send it to me?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 24, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre's sore back and painful shoulder,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Chris's new job,
GW's new job,
Gracie's sore hand,
Drifter's loss of his beloved fur friend,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.




P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 24, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we're still keeping vigil for
> 
> ...



Where did you find that picture, 'Homes built in poor locations'?


----------



## Gracie (Nov 24, 2015)

Something is wrong with Karma. We don't know what. Yet.
Calling vet again tomorrow. 
My hand is fine now so I can be taken off the list.

I am very very worried and stressed about Karma.
Prayers for her please.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 24, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Something is wrong with Karma. We don't know what. Yet.
> Calling vet again tomorrow.
> My hand is fine now so I can be taken off the list.
> 
> ...



Underway.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 24, 2015)

Happy Tuesday, coffee shop people!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 24, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we're still keeping vigil for
> 
> ...



I was thinking the same as Mont.  I wonder if some of the cliff collapsed or if they built it like that on purpose.  I don't know how comfortable I'd feel being in that house.  Lol.  It's cool though.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 24, 2015)

Happy Tuesday


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 24, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Ahhh yes, a man after my own heart........


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 24, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.
> ...


That's the old mill at Chrystal in Colorado, circa 1980s.  It's about 4 - 5 miles from the marble quarry in (shock) Marble Colorado.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 24, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Obviously they didn't have any building codes back then.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 24, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



It's kind of amazing that place is still standing if you think about it!


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 24, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I just posted something about that, but decided it was inappropriate for the jolly old coffee shop, so I deleted it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 24, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Actually that was suppose to read 1880s, not 1980s.  Lot's of old mine buildings, log cabins, etc are still standing, some were used and maintained up through the early to mid 1900s.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 24, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


I've done that a few times even though most would know it's just me being funny.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 24, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Me too actually.  We constantly struggle with the dichotomy of saying what we think and feel measured against how others take what we post, and there is the constant risk of something offending or hurting somebody when we had no intention of being offensive or hurtful.  But everybody who finds that the Coffee Shop kind of works for them has usually developed that sixth sense that no, I probably shouldn't post that, because somebody will take it differently than I meant it.  And I too have deleted posts for that reason.  And we've all pretty well developed a kind of tolerance that when somebody does inadvertently post something that comes across as a bit judgmental or harsh or otherwise irritates a burr under the saddle or whatever, and probably every one of us has done that at some time over the years, we're pretty good at giving them the benefit of the doubt that they probably didn't mean it as it sounded to us.

And elsewhere in the debate/discussion threads, I don't know how many times I started typing out an argument and looked at it and realized it was overly snotty and/or condescending or judgmental or indefensible or otherwise not useful and deleted it before posting it.

And sometimes I step in it too.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 24, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Yeah, I figured that was just a typo.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 24, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Something is wrong with Karma. We don't know what. Yet.
> Calling vet again tomorrow.
> My hand is fine now so I can be taken off the list.
> 
> ...



Karma is back on the list Gracie.  And I'm happy you're still here too.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 24, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I always say what I think and feel, usually without much hesitation.    Maybe too often.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 24, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



The fact is I am very tame now compared with what I have been like on the Internet since 9/11/01
Mainly because  I was mostly drunk until about three years ago when I had to give up drinking because it started affecting me physically as well as mentally. Before that I used to rant and rave in capital letters and use bad language.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 24, 2015)

I figure you are all understanding, me being a cat and all.  If you feel your tail poofing out just relax and remember it is save.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 24, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Well we continue to congratulate your ability to get clean and sober and regain control of your life. But I still sometimes  rant and rave in capital letters.  I just don't do so publicly.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 24, 2015)

I am pretty much anti-medical catnip myself.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 24, 2015)

I did it again, I keep forgetting I am in the coffee shop and getting all radical . So I had to delete another post.
At least I am self moderating.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 24, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Well we continue to congratulate your ability to get clean and sober and regain control of your life. But I still sometimes  rant and rave in capital letters.  I just don't do so publicly.



It's no credit to me that I stopped drinking, it just started making me too ill to get it down.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 24, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Well we continue to congratulate your ability to get clean and sober and regain control of your life. But I still sometimes  rant and rave in capital letters.  I just don't do so publicly.
> ...



Sorry I'm not buying that.  It might have been the being sick and tired part that made you quit, but it was your choice too or else you would have decided many times since to see if it still made you sick and tired.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 24, 2015)

Has anyone tried to set up an online account with a bank or some company that takes security to an unreasonable level?


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 24, 2015)

Ha, Ha, I am really buzzing on twitter tonight: raising hell. But it's too political/religious to mention here. Look me up on twitter, I am Dajjal there too, and using the same avatar.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 24, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Has anyone tried to set up an online account with a bank or some company that takes security to an unreasonable level?
> 
> View attachment 55560



ROFL, yep.  We have.  After I went through the process to set up my account to access my medical records with my healthcare provider, I felt like I was qualified to be the chief security adviser for Fort Knox or something.  And the sad thing is, while they make it extremely difficult for me to access my account without jumping through a bunch of loops, and I do appreciate that, it still most likely isn't foolproof or unhackable by a pro who for whatever reasons wanted to get into that account.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 24, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Has anyone tried to set up an online account with a bank or some company that takes security to an unreasonable level?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 55560



You have to do that for some email accounts too!


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 24, 2015)

LiFi internet: First real-world usage boasts speed 100 times faster than WiFi

Li-fi.....wireless data transferred through light rather than radio.  Supposedly up to 100 times faster than wi-fi.  The inventor talks about using light bulbs as internet connections.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 24, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> LiFi internet: First real-world usage boasts speed 100 times faster than WiFi
> 
> Li-fi.....wireless data transferred through light rather than radio.  Supposedly up to 100 times faster than wi-fi.  The inventor talks about using light bulbs as internet connections.



Yike!  The return of Nicola Tesla!
What about the light pollution though?

My cable company (which provides internet, then charges me extra for not watching TV) keeps making noises about how they're stringing fiber optic. I've been awaiting its arrival. But the repair guy last week says they're only sending it to places that aren't served by cable now, so it'll never happen.


----------



## Neser Boha (Nov 24, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Ha, Ha, I am really buzzing on twitter tonight: raising hell. But it's too political/religious to mention here. Look me up on twitter, I am Dajjal there too, and using the same avatar.



What is your twitter handle?


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 25, 2015)

Best test answer ever?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 25, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> LiFi internet: First real-world usage boasts speed 100 times faster than WiFi
> 
> Li-fi.....wireless data transferred through light rather than radio.  Supposedly up to 100 times faster than wi-fi.  The inventor talks about using light bulbs as internet connections.


That would be awesome!!!!!!
(Hope it's not a hoax!!!!)


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 25, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > LiFi internet: First real-world usage boasts speed 100 times faster than WiFi
> ...



We're trying to figure out how to rid ourselves of cable as the fees keep going up.  They add lots of high tech gadgetry to it that just makes it harder to use in the way we prefer to use it and the costs go up every few months with no explanation.

Does anybody have experience with DirectTV and Century Link?  Would you recommend?  Or not?


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 25, 2015)

Neser Boha said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ha, Ha, I am really buzzing on twitter tonight: raising hell. But it's too political/religious to mention here. Look me up on twitter, I am Dajjal there too, and using the same avatar.
> ...



, I am Dajjal there too, and using the same avatar.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I think a HD antenna and a computer techie can save you a ton.  I don't understand how it all works.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


My dad had Century Link for internet, while we were at my parent's house there were lots of dropped internet signals.  DirectTV contracts out internet to companies like Century Link.  While they're not cheap I've had extremely few issues with Comcast/Xfinity over the decades I've used them, heck wish we had Comcast/Xfinity here in El Paso but we're stuck with Time Warner, lot's of issues with internet and TV..........


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 25, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Roku or a similar type system but you still have to have a good to great internet service.  What you end up dropping is the TV from the providers if you don't mind watching programs that are at minimum broadcast a day later than when the are shown on cable.  Plus for the "good" broadcasters you pay for those like Amazon Prime and Hulu Plus.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 25, 2015)

Hard up against Thanksgiving now and homes and offices seem to be taking on new, sometimes enticing, sometimes questionable aromas.  At Pimplebutt, tomorrow's aroma of ham baking will drive Daisy the Mutt absolutely ape. The aroma of roast turkey and pies at my brother's house will fill the home with the smells of Thanksgiving.  At the Big House, Mom, at 81 years young, will be rolling out home made egg noodles, fresh baked dinner rolls and green bean/almond casserole to make the Big House smell like home.

Meanwhile, here at the office, the ladies have all lit aromatic candles at their desks.  The combination of apple cinnamon, pine, vanilla, balsam, bayberry, clove, and pumpkin spice have created a totally different olfactory ambience.  It smells like an Amish cat house in here.

If I could find a candle that smells of fresh mowed grass, peanuts and stale beer, I'd market it as "Baseball".  Coupled with leather, new car smell, saw dust and Aqua Velva, candle makers could finally tap that vast market that they fail to sell to: men.

Christmas shopping begins in earnest come Saturday.  Just about all of it will happen online.  No crowds (thank you), no excess burning of gasoline and no frustrations make shopping a pleasure rather than a task.  I'll con my loving sister-in-law into wrapping everything she is not getting from me.  When  I wrap gifts it looks as if I am more charitable and generous than I am in reality.  My gifts apprear as if I took them to a blind seven year old born without thumbs and paid a generous sum to have her wrap my holiday gifts.

Thanksgivings past at the Big House were full tilt holidays.  Mom would rise at 5:00 am and begin baking pies.  She would remain in the kitchen, seasoning, stirring, mixing and generally fussing with every pot, pan and serving dish in the house until dinner is served sometime in the mid afternoon (or not quite roasted turkeys and lumpy gravy occasio9nally pushing dinner into the early evening).

We had shag capet in the dining room.  I'm talking long, deep pile not unfamiliar in texture to something adorning the floors of the Playboy mansion.  "Mary Tyler Moore carpet" is what Pop called it.  Shag so long that, one Thanksgiving Mom's Donna Reed housewife pumps caught a heel in the pile tripping her and causing a cascade of sweet peas through the air and then onto the carpet.  It was New Year's Day when the last of the errant peas was finally found.  Granpa Howell (Mom's Dad) asked my brother seated at the far end of the table to 'pass the rolls'.  My brother, being a rowdy pre-teen took  it upon himself to imitate Terry Bradshaw and toss a roll to our near-sighted Grandpa.  Of course he missed the catch and the roll fell into his coffee cup.

I don't want you to leave with the impression that Thanksgiving at the Nosmo King house was like a food fight, but that many people combined with that much food over that shaggy carpet made for some lasting memories.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Don't know what Century Link is but I had DreckTV for a few years.  I can't recommend it, but that's largely because I can't recommend TV in general.  It did have a better channel selection (but not great) than my local cable, which was even lamer.  On the other hand I did recommend it to my mother because it brought her some classical music channels she could no longer get on the radio.

I now get that sort of thing (music channels) and far more off my internet radio in the house, and satellite radio in the car.  The Sirius/XM thing I just kind of stumbled onto when I noticed that a car I bought had one in it.  I end up using it so much that I keep a subscription now.

As far as internet service I have seen HughesNet in operation and I *can't* recommend that, unless you like the old dial-up speeds.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 25, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving!    I know it's tomorrow, but I might not be around here tomorrow, so I'm wishing you Happy Thanksgiving today instead!


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 25, 2015)

Happy Bastille Day, because I'll never remember when that is....


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 25, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Happy Bastille Day, because I'll never remember when that is....



I don't know what that is, never mind when it is.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 25, 2015)

Sometimes these humor lists are too close to reality to really be funny:


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Bastille Day, because I'll never remember when that is....
> ...


Typical kids these days!!!  Don't even learn anything about Americ......  uummmmmm French history!!!!!!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 25, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I may have heard of it before, but I had no idea what it was all about.  Lol.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 25, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Good song!    Lol!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 25, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



That song is perfect to dedicate to our government officials.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 25, 2015)

Bastille Day - July 14th.

More importantly...October 16th...National Cat Day.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 25, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Bastille Day - July 14th.
> 
> More importantly...October 16th...National Cat Day.



Oh, you'll have to remind us next year.  About Cat Day, I mean.  What a better excuse for posting cute cat pictures?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 25, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Bastille Day - July 14th.
> 
> More importantly...October 16th...National Cat Day.


October eh?  Not surprised, when the shed fur get's longer and thicker...... when the swept up cat hair from one cat is of sufficient quantity to knit two more complete cats.........


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Nov 25, 2015)

Everyone have a.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 25, 2015)

blackhawk said:


> Everyone have a.



That is making me hungry.  I can't wait for my Thanksgiving dinner!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 25, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre's sore back and painful shoulder,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Chris's new job,
GW's new job,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
Drifter's loss of his beloved fur friend,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.




P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 26, 2015)

Took a long "nap" this afternoon so I'm still awake.......  Made the pumpkin pies earlier and for the first time in over a decade I'll roast a turkey for Thanksgiving dinner, got the smallest one I could find, a 9 1/2 pounder.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 26, 2015)

Karma and I thank you for your prayers. She is doing much better. Liver is still wonky, but she is not a zombie any more, and is resting peacefully now. She is much better.








Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 26, 2015)

Good morning to all.  Seems strange that there is no smell of roasting turkey in our house for the first time in years, but in awhile, we'll head over to my aunt's house for Thanksgiving dinner there.  I hope everybody has at least a little something special planned for today.  I am grateful for many things, and among those things are those of you in the Coffee Shop who have made me laugh, made me think, helped me figure things out,  trusted us with a bit of your lives, forgiven us our sins, and encouraged or comforted us when we needed it.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 26, 2015)

Our away Thanksgiving is today and the home Thanksgiving Sunday.  Back to work Friday and Saturday...


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## Montrovant (Nov 26, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


>



I was thrown for a moment by the title.  I couldn't figure out what it had to do with engineering.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## saveliberty (Nov 26, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


>




I had to think on my day off.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 26, 2015)

Oh, I forgot to tell you.  The owner hired a general manager for our dealership two weeks ago.  I was fretting about potential changes, the uncomfortableness of change and reproving all that I have done the past s months.  Well the general manger has been MIA the last five days.  He quit.  Back to helping run the place as acting general manger with just the used car manager title.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 26, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Oh, I forgot to tell you.  The owner hired a general manager for our dealership two weeks ago.  I was fretting about potential changes, the uncomfortableness of change and reproving all that I have done the past s months.  Well the general manger has been MIA the last five days.  He quit.  Back to helping run the place as acting general manger with just the used car manager title.



Not that it is comfortable having the responsibility without the title (and money), but sounds to me like you are a very valuable employee.  Wishing for the best possible outcome for it all.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 26, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



It took me much much longer than I like to admit to figure it out.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 26, 2015)

Stuffed and put the bird in the oven about 15 minutes ago, should be done around 2:30, 3pm.  Pretty much were having the turkey, rice, gravy and almond green beans with rolls, nothing really fancy.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## saveliberty (Nov 26, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I forgot to tell you.  The owner hired a general manager for our dealership two weeks ago.  I was fretting about potential changes, the uncomfortableness of change and reproving all that I have done the past s months.  Well the general manger has been MIA the last five days.  He quit.  Back to helping run the place as acting general manger with just the used car manager title.
> ...



The only real value of a title is some people seem to need that in order to listen properly.  My business cards still say sales consultant, I never asked for new cards.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 26, 2015)

Had dinner at Max's parents and then some more at Doc's where we put on a second dinner for our loyal customers. There were 30 or so in the place when I left and they tell me it was fairly steady since the food arrived.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 26, 2015)

The logic of black Friday.




If your going out tomorrow I will say a prayer for you best of luck.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 26, 2015)

We've had a very pleasant day.  Big Sister came home with us this afternoon and is staying with us for a few days.  A big chunk of the state is under a winter storm warning and/or winter storm watch tonight which does not include Albuquerque.  So since they aren't forecasting it for us, I'm figuring we'll have some winter weather tomorrow.  But it's now time to put myself to bed and begin again tomorrow.

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre's sore back and painful shoulder,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Chris's new job,
GW's new job,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
Drifter's loss of his beloved fur friend,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.




P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 27, 2015)

The dinner was meh.......  Seems both of us are still not big turkey fans, made the mistake of using the gravy packet that came with the bird, big mistake......  Even though the pie mix called for 3/4 cups of sugar per pie and I used 1/3 cup each the pies were still waaaaayyyyyy too sweet.  Maybe I'll use the left over turkey for tetrazzini, ala king and pot pies.  
The stuffing was great as was the rice and the green beans so all was not a loss, I made broth out of the bones, etc after carving up and putting the turkey meat away so I have enough to make real homemade gravy.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 27, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> The dinner was meh.......  Seems both of us are still not big turkey fans, made the mistake of using the gravy packet that came with the bird, big mistake......  Even though the pie mix called for 3/4 cups of sugar per pie and I used 1/3 cup each the pies were still waaaaayyyyyy too sweet.  Maybe I'll use the left over turkey for tetrazzini, ala king and pot pies.
> The stuffing was great as was the rice and the green beans so all was not a loss, I made broth out of the bones, etc after carving up and putting the turkey meat away so I have enough to make real homemade gravy.



You could always have ham or anything you want!  There is no law that you HAVE to eat turkey even if you don't like it.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 27, 2015)

I hope everyone had an enjoyable holiday!    Now, to the fun of working off all those extra calories!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I hope everyone had an enjoyable holiday!    Now, to the fun of working off all those extra calories!



No kidding.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The dinner was meh.......  Seems both of us are still not big turkey fans, made the mistake of using the gravy packet that came with the bird, big mistake......  Even though the pie mix called for 3/4 cups of sugar per pie and I used 1/3 cup each the pies were still waaaaayyyyyy too sweet.  Maybe I'll use the left over turkey for tetrazzini, ala king and pot pies.
> ...



Yes.  Every now and then our family, many of Italian, Spanish, and Mexican heritage, will decide to have a non traditional Thanksgiving or Christmas and serve New Mexican/Mexican/Spanish food or a more Italian cuisine.  There have been times I just couldn't face another turkey on Christmas, so soon after Thanksgiving, and made something else.  And it is always enjoyable and good.  But it doesn't quite FEEL the same.  There is just something about stuffing and roasting that bird that makes the holiday complete.  I don't pretend to understand it.  And there isn't one of us that would order turkey over some other more favorite protein in a restaurant.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The dinner was meh.......  Seems both of us are still not big turkey fans, made the mistake of using the gravy packet that came with the bird, big mistake......  Even though the pie mix called for 3/4 cups of sugar per pie and I used 1/3 cup each the pies were still waaaaayyyyyy too sweet.  Maybe I'll use the left over turkey for tetrazzini, ala king and pot pies.
> ...


Biting my tongue....... really, really hard......


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 27, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I think we'll have Chinese for Christmas.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 27, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Hombre's favorite Christmas movie.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 27, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Probably the only scene I like in a movie I don't really like.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 27, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Probably because you are just enough younger than us so that you didn't experience Christmas as our generation experienced it.  And the Christmas, school scenes, etc. in that movie brings back so many memories for us.  I'm not as fond of the movie as Hombre is though.  He won't go through a holiday season without watching it at least once.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 27, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


No, it's close enough to my childhood era, that's why I don't really like it.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 27, 2015)

I just spent the afternoon playing about with my old windows 98 computer, so that I can play the old games, and so that I can access all the files on my old hard disk. The first thing I discover is that some of the older games are Dos games. Well I am not going to go back to dos so I hope they will run in a dos box.
I have old screen savers that I can now run and one is called 'Hop' Its a fractal screensaver that I used to like.
Does anyone remember it? I also have 'psych' and 'Gold lace' I find them fascinating and have not seen them for years owing to them not running on later versions of windows.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 27, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> I just spent the afternoon playing about with my old windows 98 computer, so that I can play the old games, and so that I can access all the files on my old hard disk. The first thing I discover is that some of the older games are Dos games. Well I am not going to go back to dos so I hope they will run in a dos box.
> I have old screen savers that I can now run and one is called 'Hop' Its a fractal screensaver that I used to like.
> Does anyone remember it? I also have 'psych' and 'Gold lace' I find them fascinating and have not seen them for years owing to them not running on later versions of windows.



DOSBox should work for most of your old games.  I'm using it for Tomb Raider when I play it lately.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 27, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I just spent the afternoon playing about with my old windows 98 computer, so that I can play the old games, and so that I can access all the files on my old hard disk. The first thing I discover is that some of the older games are Dos games. Well I am not going to go back to dos so I hope they will run in a dos box.
> ...



I was just looking into running the game 7th guest. I find my copy is for dos 5. But I also found it on the Internet revamped for windows up to windows 7.  I remember it being a very good game so I might buy the updated version.

Edit: I downloaded the game from Amazon since I posted the above, and it only cost £3


----------



## Pogo (Nov 27, 2015)

Just heard a pack of coyotes raising holy hell out in the back yard.  Sounded really close.  Maybe they took a deer down out there.
Just glad Hobbes was safely inside at the time.

Man, their shrieking was ringing all through these mountains -- from inside I thought some neighbors up the hill were bludgeoning each other.  It was enough to wake the dead.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 27, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> 38 at wake up time this morning. Oh! I joined the 21st century. I now have a facebook page.


Facebook is all I had after my cell phone crashed.  I finally got my daughter to respond and we're back on line now.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 27, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Just thought I would let y'all know I am taking a wee break for a bit. Bad night last night with Karma being sick (tummy ache), and I am not only worn out staying up with her all night and running to the vet this morning, it is just adding to the negativity I am feeling when I come here to this board. Not this thread, but unfortunately it is in the board.
> Too much going on in the world, too much sadness, too much anger (on myself as well) at what is going on all over earth...and it is affecting me. So...I will be binging on tv shows, concentrating on Karma, and playing with Pinterest and Twitter and places that just show oodles of nice pics, funny stuff or where words are not really needed.
> 
> Vet said Karma is just having a bellyache, took some tests. Meanwhile I am in flareup mode again, tired, and just burned out from fatigue. So if I am not around...you now know why.
> ...


Don't go to other places than the CS!!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 27, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Just heard a pack of coyotes raising holy hell out in the back yard.  Sounded really close.  Maybe they took a deer down out there.
> Just glad Hobbes was safely inside at the time.
> 
> Man, their shrieking was ringing all through these mountains -- from inside I thought some neighbors up the hill were bludgeoning each other.  It was enough to wake the dead.


Good for Hobbes!!  I haven't dealt with coyotes, but I've had foxes take some of my cats.  I have seen coyotes out near the airport, though.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 27, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Begging forgiveness....I've been pretty busy and hope to catch up here in the CS soon.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 27, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.
> ...


Poor location?  Damned if that doesn't look optimal to me!...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 27, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Something is wrong with Karma. We don't know what. Yet.
> Calling vet again tomorrow.
> My hand is fine now so I can be taken off the list.
> 
> ...


You've got it, Gracie.  Good luck to your bestest fur-fam buddy!  Best wishes for Karma!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 27, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Has anyone tried to set up an online account with a bank or some company that takes security to an unreasonable level?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 55560


I actually us Fuckme2tears! on one account.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 27, 2015)

blackhawk said:


>


That nailed it for me.  I was invited to a buddy's place and was well fed.  I am thankful for my friend and his wife.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 27, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Karma and I thank you for your prayers. She is doing much better. Liver is still wonky, but she is not a zombie any more, and is resting peacefully now. She is much better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


None of us live forever. May your Karma have you to ease her way to the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 27, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Why?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The dinner was meh.......  Seems both of us are still not big turkey fans, made the mistake of using the gravy packet that came with the bird, big mistake......  Even though the pie mix called for 3/4 cups of sugar per pie and I used 1/3 cup each the pies were still waaaaayyyyyy too sweet.  Maybe I'll use the left over turkey for tetrazzini, ala king and pot pies.
> ...


Prime rib!! I prefer red meat...


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 27, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Just heard a pack of coyotes raising holy hell out in the back yard.  Sounded really close.  Maybe they took a deer down out there.
> Just glad Hobbes was safely inside at the time.
> 
> Man, their shrieking was ringing all through these mountains -- from inside I thought some neighbors up the hill were bludgeoning each other.  It was enough to wake the dead.



Last year (or possibly early this year, my sense of time is horrible) I was out walking the dog late at night.  We have a dog in the neighborhood that is outside almost 24/7.  I was reading my book under a street light, watching my little dog from the corner of my eye, when I heard the neighborhood dog barking wildly and running down the street.  I turned toward the sound and saw the dog coming straight toward me.  I wasn't sure what it was doing, coming to attack me or what, I braced myself to perhaps have to fight it off.  The dog ran past me, still barking over and over.  Coming up behind it, also running fast, was a coyote.  When it got close to me it seemed to notice I was there and veered off into the trees.

The little chiuhuahua I was walking didn't notice any of this until the coyote was already gone into the trees.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 27, 2015)

Truly outrageous here...it's more like March than November.  I was trapped by ice at my place this past week.  It's been over freezing for a week now and the snow has turned to ice and now it's gone away...for the most part.  This sucks.  We're geared up for snow and ice and now we have springtime!


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 27, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I like mine pink.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 27, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Holy cow, you have nothing to apologize for GW.  Probably none of us are as busy as you are or working as many jobs, so I appreciate what time you can find for us here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 27, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Truly outrageous here...it's more like March than November.  I was trapped by ice at my place this past week.  It's been over freezing for a week now and the snow has turned to ice and now it's gone away...for the most part.  This sucks.  We're geared up for snow and ice and now we have springtime!



And as the saying goes, this too shall pass?  May not be in our lifetime though.  Daughter is putting up with persistent drought in California, son has been dodging tornadoes in Texas very unusual for this time of year, and here in Albuquerque the leaves stayed green on the trees weeks after they normally would have turned.  Unusual?   It probably isn't--we just forget how things were several years later.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 27, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Karma and I thank you for your prayers. She is doing much better. Liver is still wonky, but she is not a zombie any more, and is resting peacefully now. She is much better.
> ...



That is true and no fur friend will have been better loved than Gracie's Karma, but I'm pretty sure we aren't quite ready for Karma to make that trip just yet,


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 27, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Just heard a pack of coyotes raising holy hell out in the back yard.  Sounded really close.  Maybe they took a deer down out there.
> Just glad Hobbes was safely inside at the time.
> 
> Man, their shrieking was ringing all through these mountains -- from inside I thought some neighbors up the hill were bludgeoning each other.  It was enough to wake the dead.



Oh my.  As we sort of have helped Hobbes grow up over all these months, how terrible it would be to lose him that way.  But when we lived up on the mountain, I chose to adopt a larger dog that would not be at risk from the golden eagles, owls, and foxes, but he would have been no match for a determined coyote.  And it took a very smart cat to survive outside up there.  We did have our entire acreage behind the house enclosed with coyote fence so there wasn't much danger when the dog was out there.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 27, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Just heard a pack of coyotes raising holy hell out in the back yard.  Sounded really close.  Maybe they took a deer down out there.
> ...



I've heard coyote around here before but only once or twice over the years, and off in the distance.  This time they seemed to be right in my back yard (which is completely rustic woods bordering a federal forest and frequented by deer and other critters).

I'll take a walk in the daylight to see if I can find evidence of anything, but I'll lock Hobbes up first.  He follows me like a dog if I don't.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 27, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre's sore back and painful shoulder,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Chris's new job,
GW's new job,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
Drifter's loss of his beloved fur friend,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.




P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 28, 2015)

Busy day at Doc's Thursday night a loyal customer and valued frien was beaten by his drugged out nephew out in the parking lot. He has some facial fractures and lots of stitches but will be OK.
The nephew has been arrested and charged with assault 2nd degree.
Then we got word today, (Friday) that our security/barback's dad passed away today.
That, and I had a date tonight.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 28, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Busy day at Doc's Thursday night a loyal customer and valued frien was beaten by his drugged out nephew out in the parking lot. He has some facial fractures and lots of stitches but will be OK.
> The nephew has been arrested and charged with assault 2nd degree.
> Then we got word today, (Friday) that our security/barback's dad passed away today.
> That, and I had a date tonight.



Sorry for the troubles your colleagues are enduring but a date?  Mrs. Ernie is good with that?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 28, 2015)

Cold and gray here but bone dry.  The folks east of us in north central and east Texas, Oklahoma, Arkansas and stretching northeast from there are getting hammered.  We do need to discuss the weather distribution system with whoever is in charge of that.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 28, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Busy day at Doc's Thursday night a loyal customer and valued frien was beaten by his drugged out nephew out in the parking lot. He has some facial fractures and lots of stitches but will be OK.
> The nephew has been arrested and charged with assault 2nd degree.
> Then we got word today, (Friday) that our security/barback's dad passed away today.
> That, and I had a date tonight.



Last part sounds the most dangerous...


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 28, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Busy day at Doc's Thursday night a loyal customer and valued frien was beaten by his drugged out nephew out in the parking lot. He has some facial fractures and lots of stitches but will be OK.
> ...



If you are not in the dating pool, consider yourself lucky.  There are a LOT of weirdos and liars out there.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 28, 2015)

Carefully removing pavers from a front porch this afternoon, so I can repair the sub base and reinstall it.  Should be long enough to miss the end of Michigan v. Ohio State and the first part of MSU v. Penn State.  Just above freezing here which makes working without gloves not a whole lot of fun.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> If you are not in the dating pool, consider yourself lucky.  There are a LOT of weirdos and liars out there.



Mrs. Liberty and I don't discuss dating, pretty sure it needs to stay that way.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


You've seen my online dating profile...........


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 28, 2015)

Damp, cool and overcast today, considering a day long nap.........  Emulate the kitties so to speak.......


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 28, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



  No, but I'm sure it's interesting.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I still like having ALL my body parts intact and if I had an online dating profile and the wife found out.........  No thanks!!!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 28, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Ha-ha!    Then you wouldn't have three balls anymore.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Missing those would be the least of my worries.......


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 28, 2015)

Hard to call it a date when all you are really doing is comparing medical conditions.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 28, 2015)

Well, it's rainy here today but very warm.  I'll take it!  I've only had to use my heat a few times this year actually, so that's pretty great.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



What is this dating thing you speak of?


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 28, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



You don't want to know.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Several of my closest friends and relatives who are single would agree with you.  Most tell me it requires quite a few 'interesting' dates before they have one with a person they think could even possibly be a keeper, and most of those eventually don't work out.  But if they have their own priorities and values straight, they usually do eventually find their soul mate and many have entered into successful long term relationships and/or marriages.  That assumes they aren't among the wieidos themselves.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I really try not to be a weirdo.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I happily accept my weirdness.  I also have no social life, so I don't bother any dates with it.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


You're cute enough to get by with a bit of weirdness. I'm not.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 28, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



But. ..but...Ernie, it is your weirdness that makes you so cute.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 28, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Weirdness is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 28, 2015)

Make your dates more fun, bring a ball of yarn.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi there. Still checking in from time to time but still lacking any desire to jump back in. Takes me awhile, but I will eventually snap out of it. Or not.
I'm just having fun binging on netflix. Finally got all of Spartacus done...finished Centurion...now watching Contatct on tv.  Dealing with a bad RA flareup and for some reason, I think of my grandmother who had the same thing and she still farmed and just sucked down the pain. Which is why I guess I am in to historical movies...Romans, Picts, Gladiators, etc.....they dealt with pain with no modern medicine and if they can do it...so can I. At least, I keep telling myself that. Which is why I keep watching such movies and stories.

Anyway...Karma is back to her old self and is now taking care of me instead of me taking care of her. Mr Gracie is a big help as well, doing the cooking of meals, etc.

I find myself building a bubble, and only allowing what I want inside. Ignorant of what is happening in the world and all the negative stuff that goes with it. I only step outside my homemade world when I feel like doing so..which is in small spurtz. Then I run back to my bubble filled with wonders and good feelings, vibes, pics, stories, movies, etc although that does not count the horrors of Romans and slaves they trained for the arena, etc. That isn't very good vibrations but it does wonders for my psyche of "if they could, I can" placebo of flare up mode days.

So...just thought I would stop in and say hey, hope all are well, and I will wander back in when the mood strikes me.

Hugs


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Or the beer holder.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 28, 2015)

ROLL TIDE ROLL! Alabama29, Auburn 13.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 29, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Hi there. Still checking in from time to time but still lacking any desire to jump back in. Takes me awhile, but I will eventually snap out of it. Or not.
> I'm just having fun binging on netflix. Finally got all of Spartacus done...finished Centurion...now watching Contatct on tv.  Dealing with a bad RA flareup and for some reason, I think of my grandmother who had the same thing and she still farmed and just sucked down the pain. Which is why I guess I am in to historical movies...Romans, Picts, Gladiators, etc.....they dealt with pain with no modern medicine and if they can do it...so can I. At least, I keep telling myself that. Which is why I keep watching such movies and stories.
> 
> Anyway...Karma is back to her old self and is now taking care of me instead of me taking care of her. Mr Gracie is a big help as well, doing the cooking of meals, etc.
> ...



Well since Karma seems to be having these tough spells now and then and she needs you and you need her, I'll just keep her on the list for now.  And we're sending you all kinds of happy vibes and are happy when you check.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 29, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  Sorry I didn't get the vigil list posted last night but our New Mexico Lobos were playing Air Force (first in our conference) last night and the game went until almost midnight.  New Mexico won and is bowl eligible for the first time in years.  Then Hombre wanted to watch the last half of Master Chef Junior that went to midnight and by that time I had crashed.

A gray overcast Sunday morning here and still chilly.  They say there is a chance for a shower for us today but absolutely nothing is showing on the radar for many hundreds of miles in any direction, so I don't believe it. 

However, this is from the Accuweather site showing the potential for a white Christmas for all of us.  And all of us seem to have at least some kind of chance due to the strong El Nino this winter except for Sherry and WQ and Gracie..


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 29, 2015)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 29, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Happy Sunday!


To you as well, pretty lady


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 29, 2015)

Needlefish have green bones.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 29, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


We bombard you with radioactive isotopes to determine how old you are..........


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 29, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Needlefish have green bones.


So do human skeletons if they're left out in the rain for too long........


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## saveliberty (Nov 29, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


>



Gee, I heard it was we have to play MSU next.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 29, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre's sore back and painful shoulder,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Chris's new job,
GW's new job,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
Drifter's loss of his beloved fur friend,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.





P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 30, 2015)

My Patriots lost last night.    They are suffering from tons of injuries, and Gronk got injured last night too.  Don't know how they are going to manage for the rest of the season unless we get some guys back.  Some are important and key players too (well, they are all important, but you know what I mean).  

Oh well, can't win them all.  Happy Monday even though the Pats lost.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 30, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> My Patriots lost last night.    They are suffering from tons of injuries, and Gronk got injured last night too.  Don't know how they are going to manage for the rest of the season unless we get some guys back.  Some are important and key players too (well, they are all important, but you know what I mean).
> 
> Oh well, can't win them all.  Happy Monday even though the Pats lost.



Yes I watched that game in the snowstorm in Denver.  I really expected them to win when it went into overtime, but the defense let CJ loose on the Denver team and that was that.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 30, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > My Patriots lost last night.    They are suffering from tons of injuries, and Gronk got injured last night too.  Don't know how they are going to manage for the rest of the season unless we get some guys back.  Some are important and key players too (well, they are all important, but you know what I mean).
> ...



I don't know how they are going to make out for the rest of the season now that they have so many injured players.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 30, 2015)

When I went to bed the Patriots looked like the winners.  Can't be good losing to the backup Denver QB.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 30, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



All the other teams are pretty beat up too.  I have almost as many players listed 'probable' or 'questionable' on my fantasy team as I do those that are rated healthy.  And I keep having to boot players on the IR list and add some that are far less capable players.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 30, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



All of our key receivers are injured right now.  Also, our star running back.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 30, 2015)

Our friends and family who endured the terrible ice storm in Kansas and Oklahoma over the weekend are really relating to this:


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 30, 2015)

Sometimes football is about rising talent and heroes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 30, 2015)

A photographer friend posted these photos of the full moon last Wednesday:


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 30, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Sometimes football is about rising talent and heroes.



I suppose.  Rothlisberger for instance is my highest rated quarterback, but since his injury he has been out and was pretty limited when he came back.  So all the experts advised to sit him and play somebody else yesterday.  So Carson Palmer turned in a mediocre performance for me yesterday while Rothlisberger, who I had sitting on the bench, passed for well over 400 yards.  If I had played him I could have beaten the #1 team in our league.  Sigh.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 30, 2015)

I'd take a peek at your league, but then I'd have to go somewhere I do not go.  Hope you are still having fun, regardless of rank.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 30, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> I'd take a peek at your league, but then I'd have to go somewhere I do not go.  Hope you are still having fun, regardless of rank.



I am having fun with it but I prefer a league set up somewhat differently.  But hey I didn't have to do it so I'm not complaining.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 30, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Finally got all of Spartacus



I assume to are referring to the Starz TV series of Spartacus. I thought it was pretty bloodthirsty,. Even by my standards.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 30, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes football is about rising talent and heroes.
> ...



I benched Brady in favor of Palmer this week in the USMB league I'm in.  Woops!  Luckily it didn't matter.  I'm dominating that league.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 30, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


I wish you all would speak English........


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 30, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Finally got all of Spartacus
> ...


It was probably less bloodthirsty than the reality of the time.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 30, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Have you seen it? because they cut peoples heads off in camera. I presume it was done with computer graphics. But it looked real enough, and blood sprayed up in the air.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 30, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Cooooolllllll........  




Nope, never seen it but that was normal during that era in history.  Heck executions used to be public entertainment.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 30, 2015)

It was pretty gruesome but I usually fast forwarded it during the battle scenes. Also the torture scenes the Roman elite would have for entertainment for soiree's.  Lots of fucking and sucking by both sexes, with the domina (woman slave owner) boinking gladiators, Dominus' (male slave owners) scheming and plotting. Lucretia was queen of plotting. I was eager for her to die.

Yes, I am referring to Starz tv show. Like most shows, I watch for the human interactions. Like The Walking Dead. Dumb show. Stupid. Zombies. Meh. BUT...its the human nature of what transpires during such an apocolypse that fascinates me.

44 years, give or take, Spartacus was the 3rd installment of slace rebellion..and the last because the roman senate fell...and so did the empire but that took longer. Still...it is really historical stuff..if you ignore the bloodiness of it.

Anyway...feeling better today. I don't cry. Last time I did was over 2.5 years ago when Gracie died. I didn't cry when they did my breast biopsy. I didn't cry when I came awake after removing my breast and the pain was horrible. I didn't cry when I woke up from anesthesia during a colonoscopy. I have a high tolerance for physical pain. But yesterday..I cried. DAYUM that hurt. But...today...it's much much better and no need to suck down shitloads of pain killers. Today...I am not pain free, but there are no tears...and no drugs.

Hallelujah!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 30, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Oh sorry.  Here's a translator for you:

Fantasy Football Glossary


----------



## Gracie (Nov 30, 2015)

Third Servile War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Then scroll down to *Capuan revolt ^*

Maybe I should have put this in History forum, but...I prefer to hang in here, so.....there ya are. Info about Spartacus and what it all led to.
If anyone has NOT seen it on Starz...I recommend watching it.
However, you need to know the order in which to watch it.

Season 2 first. It leads up to Crixus and eventually Spartacus as new gladiators. (The writers and producers had to do it this way because the actor that played Spartacus, Andy Whitfield, was in chemo for cancer and all thought he would be back for Season 3 and 4. He died, so they had to fill in season 2 with a back story of Batiatus (owner of gladiators) and how he started as such.)

Then Season 1, where Spartcas is now in the picture and meets Crixus....and escape.

Seasons 4 and 5. The war they started against the romans and it's results.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## saveliberty (Nov 30, 2015)

blackhawk said:


>



yes, I was like WTF is up with the sailboat?


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 30, 2015)

There learning.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 30, 2015)

blackhawk said:


>



There was a house in my home town where a tree had actually grown right through the roof of the garage and that is how they left it for a long time.  I think it's been renovated since and the tree cut down.  Maybe the tree died.  Not sure.    I looked to see if there was a picture of it, but I can't find one.  I always thought that was so neat when I was a kid walking by though!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 30, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Just heard a pack of coyotes raising holy hell out in the back yard.  Sounded really close.  Maybe they took a deer down out there.
> ...


I lost a cat to foxes.  Her name was CC and she was one of three daughters of Meemaw.  But CC insisted on being outside and I could never recapture her.  One night, I heard a godawful caterwauling and later determined that CC had finally been apprehended by the fox family living under my car-hauler trailer.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 30, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Busy day at Doc's Thursday night a loyal customer and valued frien was beaten by his drugged out nephew out in the parking lot. He has some facial fractures and lots of stitches but will be OK.
> The nephew has been arrested and charged with assault 2nd degree.
> Then we got word today, (Friday) that our security/barback's dad passed away today.
> That, and I had a date tonight.


Holy Cow!! That sucks!!!


----------



## Pogo (Nov 30, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Well I did my recon the next day, saw nothing out there in the woods at all, and let Hobbes out again.  Have not heard the coyotes again.

He generally doesn't wander far from the house though, unless I do.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 30, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Busy day at Doc's Thursday night a loyal customer and valued frien was beaten by his drugged out nephew out in the parking lot. He has some facial fractures and lots of stitches but will be OK.
> ...



I know, right?  Imagine having to be on a date with .... Ernie.

​


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 30, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I''ll confess to being a weirdo.  I've been riveted to five seasons of "Downton Abbey".


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 30, 2015)

Pogo said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 1, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



That is terrible.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 1, 2015)

We have foxes around here too.  I saw one once early in the morning.  I've heard things screaming in the woods before too.  I think it might have been rabbits though.    Poor little bunnies.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> We have foxes around here too.  I saw one once early in the morning.  I've heard things screaming in the woods before too.  I think it might have been rabbits though.    Poor little bunnies.



At one time I saw three foxes meet up in my garden in broad daylight. Another time two of them were romping around doing what I imagine was foreplay, again in the middle of the afternoon.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> We have foxes around here too.  I saw one once early in the morning.  I've heard things screaming in the woods before too.  I think it might have been rabbits though.    Poor little bunnies.


You'd hate nature shows about predators........  Bunnies are food for a lot of animals.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 1, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > We have foxes around here too.  I saw one once early in the morning.  I've heard things screaming in the woods before too.  I think it might have been rabbits though.    Poor little bunnies.
> ...



Well geez, I wasn't born yesterday.    You are right though, I don't enjoy watching that or hearing animals screaming.  I have and I do occasionally because the shows are interesting, but I don't like those parts at all.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


One of the wife's neighbors when she was growing up used to shoot squirrels and rabbits to feed the foxes and bald eagle that lived on his property.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 1, 2015)

Morning !
It got down to 20 this morning, very cold for here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 1, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  All is as well as can be expected at the Foxfyre & Hombre household.  Today is decorate the house for Christmas day and I'm looking forward to that for the first time in a long time.  Even with this cursed frozen shoulder that continues to be painful and limiting, I am feeling better than I have in years and have so much more energy than I have had for years and can do things I haven't been able to do easily for years.  Sometimes surgery is truly a miracle.

So hoping for a good Tuesday for everybody.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 1, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  All is as well as can be expected at the Foxfyre & Hombre household.  Today is decorate the house for Christmas day and I'm looking forward to that for the first time in a long time.  Even with this cursed frozen shoulder that continues to be painful and limiting, I am feeling better than I have in years and have so much more energy than I have had for years and can do things I haven't been able to do easily for years.  Sometimes surgery is truly a miracle.
> 
> So hoping for a good Tuesday for everybody.



Good news!


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 1, 2015)

We put up our Christmas tree a few days ago, and that means it is Elf on the Shelf time.  A month of hiding Elfsa the elf doll each night for the little one.  Sometimes I wonder if she really believes that the elf moves around by herself at night or if she's just playing along.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 1, 2015)

Just because:


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 1, 2015)

Merry Xmas to me, from me. I had to go to the doc today, and while I was at it, I stopped off at Best Buy, planning to get a 27" monitor for the pc since I have to still squint with my 22".  They didn't have what I saw online at their website, so before I left, the guy asked me why not get a tv and use that as a monitor? I said ok....where are the tvs? So..he leads me to a 32" Insignia...priced at 149 bucks. I said ok. I'll take it. Brought it home and it would not hook up to the pc since its a spanking new tv with different ports than what my pc will take (the blue screw in thingies). So...I decided to use the new tv as my tv, and my regular tv for the monitor. Now I have a 40" monitor in front of me. Everything is so BIG! I CAN SEE! No more squinting!
And, I didn't even know it, but the 32" new tv has a built in dvd player to boot, in the side of it. Slide the disc in....voila!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 1, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


>



Rabbits might like it too!


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 2, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.


And we're still keeping vigil for


Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre's sore back and painful shoulder,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Chris's new job,
GW's new job,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Spoonman, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.




P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I had a rabbit that lived in the house, but it started eating the furniture, so it was banished to the shed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 2, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  I must be the first one up.  It is just after 6 a,m.  It is dark and cold outside.  Coffee is good.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 2, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Mine tries to on occasion, but he isn't out without supervision, and I just distract him and he usually stops.  Of course he has made holes in my throw pillows that he likes to attack.  He really attacks them too!  I just ended up giving them them to him as toys.    They have a ton of little holes in them now with all the stuffing falling out.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 2, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Merry Xmas to me, from me. I had to go to the doc today, and while I was at it, I stopped off at Best Buy, planning to get a 27" monitor for the pc since I have to still squint with my 22".  They didn't have what I saw online at their website, so before I left, the guy asked me why not get a tv and use that as a monitor? I said ok....where are the tvs? So..he leads me to a 32" Insignia...priced at 149 bucks. I said ok. I'll take it. Brought it home and it would not hook up to the pc since its a spanking new tv with different ports than what my pc will take (the blue screw in thingies). So...I decided to use the new tv as my tv, and my regular tv for the monitor. Now I have a 40" monitor in front of me. Everything is so BIG! I CAN SEE! No more squinting!
> And, I didn't even know it, but the 32" new tv has a built in dvd player to boot, in the side of it. Slide the disc in....voila!


You're still using a VGA cable??!!!!  How friggin' old is you're computer??!!!  Hell that thing belongs in the Smithsonian!!!!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 2, 2015)

Gracie, look on the back of your computer, which do you see;






And these;






I ask because VGA is very old, very slow technology, if you have DVI on both the computer and TV use it, if you have HDMI on both use it instead (HDMI being the best).

HDMI port and cable;


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I had a coat that I used to wear to let my birdy bite it. She absolutely ripped it to shreds over the years. I think she thought she was preening me..


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 2, 2015)

This one is for GW who I think said last year he couldn't have a Christmas tree because it was too tempting for his cats?


----------



## peach174 (Dec 2, 2015)

It's been real cold here for several days. This morning it was 18.
Yet all of the humming birds are doing just fine. Seems that they have adapted by molting for winter, like all of the other year round birds here. 

Went to get our monthly groceries this morning, it really helps with the senior citizen discount. We saved over 62.00.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 2, 2015)

peach174 said:


> It's been real cold here for several days. This morning it was 18.
> Yet all of the humming birds are doing just fine. Seems that they have adapted by molting for winter, like all of the other year round birds here.
> 
> Went to get our monthly groceries this morning, it really helps with the senior citizen discount. We saved over 62.00.



First Wednesday of the month is senior citizens discount day at the grocery store too.  And you're right, it can make a difference but we get a 10% discount and we never spend $600+ at a whack.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 2, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > It's been real cold here for several days. This morning it was 18.
> ...




Our monthly food bill is usually 200.00 to 300.00 each month.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 2, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I was just teasing you about your $62+ in savings.    With all the loss leaders and coupons etc. available at our local Albertsons we usually have that much taken off our grocery bill too.  We should, but we don't separate the actual food items from cleaning supplies and other non-food items that we buy at the local super market and that does distort the actual amount we pay for food.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 2, 2015)

Pretty sure I found Save's house........

25 Awesome Furniture Design Ideas For Cat Lovers


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 2, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Yup, take everything into account it's probably $400 to $500 per month for us.


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 2, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> This one is for GW who I think said last year he couldn't have a Christmas tree because it was too tempting for his cats?


Anti cat Christmas tree cage I wonder if you can get those on amazon?


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 3, 2015)

blackhawk said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > This one is for GW who I think said last year he couldn't have a Christmas tree because it was too tempting for his cats?
> ...



I don't know but there doesn't seem to be a much that you can't get on Amazon.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 3, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Pretty sure I found Save's house........
> 
> 25 Awesome Furniture Design Ideas For Cat Lovers



Really cool.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 3, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I can't get to my computer that has the vigil list right now and I'm on my way to bed, but the list has not changed from last night.


----------



## gtopa1 (Dec 3, 2015)

I need caffeine!!! 






That's better. Third day of Summer here and it's been hot, stormy and fantastic for riding my bike. 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Dec 3, 2015)

Newby said:


> And Hi Foxy, haven't been around in a while, so thought I'd stop in and see what was happening, and of course, it was shut down.  What does that tell me?



Someone turned it off.

Greg


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 3, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> I need caffeine!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well hello Greg and we're happy you found the coffee shop.  It's a great place for coffee or just about anything you can think up and a good group of folks to hang out with if things get too crazy out there on the other forums.  

So a warm Coffee Shop welcome to gtopa1 and here's enough caffeine to get you going as your first timer's complimentary beverage:


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 3, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> Newby said:
> 
> 
> > And Hi Foxy, haven't been around in a while, so thought I'd stop in and see what was happening, and of course, it was shut down.  What does that tell me?
> ...



LOL, well yes in a way rhey did.  In the three Coffee Shop threads that preceded this one, we had too many posts for the board to handle so they shut us down and asked us to reopen.  I think they've fixed that problem now as we have been up and running for quite awhile now with no problems.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 3, 2015)

Happy Thursday !


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 3, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> I need caffeine!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Summer eh?  Woke up to temps in the upper 30s (Fahrenheit) this morning.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 3, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I have brought a lot of stuff from Amazon, mostly books, but I bought an uninterruptable power supply recently, and the other day I downloaded an old computer game from them too.

The only thing I don't like is they keep your credit card details in their data base. I am concerned they might get hacked.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 3, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



Well in truth, anybody you do business with on line with your credit card could keep your credit card details in their data base and not tell you.  At least since Amazon is up front with it, they will advise us if they have been hacked so that we can take measures to change our credit card or whatever.  I expect the chances of Amazon being hacked are the same as the credit card company or your bank being hacked.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 3, 2015)

Waiting for friends to arrive for a spirited game or 10 or so of 42 followed by a light lunch of our famous 2 x 4 soup and Sara Lee cheesecake.  It is becoming a Thursday tradition for us.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 3, 2015)

Waiting for friends to arrive for a spirited game or 10 or so of 42 followed by a light lunch of our famous 2 x 4 soup and Sara Lee cheesecake.  It is becoming a Thursday tradition for us.


----------



## CremeBrulee (Dec 3, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Agreed.  The big online retail markets will have security that is just as good or better than credit card companies.  I'm not sure about Amazon but a lot of sites will let you choose whether or not to store your card info.  

I wouldn't worry too much about places like Amazon Djjal.  I don't know if you play many games, but have you tried getting them from Steam?

What is 42 and 2x4 soup?


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 3, 2015)

CremeBrulee said:


> I don't know if you play many games, but have you tried getting them from Steam?



Most of the games I have need to be registered with steam. But the game ' the seventh guest' is an old dos game that has been revamped for windows 7 and Amazon just happened to be supplying it.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 3, 2015)

CremeBrulee said:


> I don't know if you play many games, but have you tried getting them from Steam?



For those who  like games, I recommend ' the seventh guest' which you can download from Amazon for three pounds, or the equivalent in dollars. It took me twenty minutes to download it at 1 megabyte a second.  It is an old dos game that has been updated for windows xp and windows seven. It takes place in a haunted house, and each room in the house has an interesting puzzle to solve.
The graphics are really good for the age of the game and it is fun. But make sure you get the updated version.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 3, 2015)

Hack, hack, hack...

Sounds like a hairball.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 3, 2015)

CremeBrulee said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Hi CremeBrulee. So happy you found us.  First timers to the Coffee Shop receive a complimentary welcome beverage and here is yours:






And 42 is a four-handed (two partners play against another set of partners) domino bidding game very popular in west Texas at least.    The four of us who play grew up with the game.

2 x 4 soup is two pounds of hamburger browned, drained, and seasoned to taste, 2 cans of minestrome soup, 2 cans of pinto beans, 2 cans of Rotel tomatoes with green chile - combine all--nothing is drained but the hamburger--and heat to piping hot.  It sounds weird but even if you dont' care for any of the ingredients by themselves, the combination is terrific.  I have yet to find anybody who doesn't like that soup.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 3, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Ya found one.......  I hate, positively hate Minestrone soup.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 3, 2015)

People down here are definitely weird......  It was in the upper 50s, low 60s and people are walking around in light winter coats........  I was out in shorts, t-shirt and a fall (medium weight) shirt, of course people were looking at me like I was nuts.


----------



## CremeBrulee (Dec 3, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Sounds like fun.  Yeah I posted in here about a week or so ago.  The tornado stuff.  Remember?  It was late and you weren't around so ChrisL gave me a cup.   I would give this one back but I drank it already.  A coffee connoisseur.  

Right now I am enjoying Kona peaberries strained through a French press.  Delicious.  I bought an espresso/cappuccino maker last week, but still can't give up on my press.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 3, 2015)

Ahh another coffee snob. I actually use a Keurig wit a reusable basket for single cups. It doesn't get the steep like the French press, but it uses about 10 PSI for a pretty decent extraction. I grind a lot finer too. The burr grinder is usually set to dose out enough for one cup but I can twist it up to enough for the 24 oz French press in total darkness. The daily bean is World Market's Costa Rican Terrazu, but there is always a pound or 2 of Blue Mountain in the house pls some La Lave for my Cuban coffee that I make in one of 5 sizes of pressure percolators. I have them in 2, 4, 8, 16 and 24 oz pots.

We serve Cuban coffee at Doc's. I don't think there's any other place in South Alabama you can get it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 3, 2015)

CremeBrulee said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > CremeBrulee said:
> ...



You're right.  I thought the name was familiar but when I checked I had  failed to put it on our Coffee Shop roster so erred on the side of caution.  So welcome back!!!


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 3, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



The only thing I'd like of the ingredients is the hamburger.  I'm pretty sure I'd hate the soup.


----------



## gtopa1 (Dec 4, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Newby said:
> ...



No worries. I'm on a thread here quite regularly with over 200000 posts...can't understand why a smaller thread would need "fixing"....and thanks for the coffee. I'm on a health kick at the moment...no carbs etc etc....but I MUST HAVE MY COFFEE.............and chocolate cake.Ssshhhhh

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Dec 4, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > I need caffeine!!!
> ...



You're Tonka tough...you can handle it!!

Greg


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 4, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre's sore back and painful shoulder,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Chris's new job,
GW's new job,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.




P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 4, 2015)

If y'all like stories....maybe check out my new plaything thread? From hanging out in here, I think most of you will enjoy the read? And perhaps add some of your own? Don't forget to put in a pic for added pleasure. 



Zen Stories | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## peach174 (Dec 4, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> People down here are definitely weird......  It was in the upper 50s, low 60s and people are walking around in light winter coats........  I was out in shorts, t-shirt and a fall (medium weight) shirt, of course people were looking at me like I was nuts.




That is a sure sign that you came from the north from cooler winters.
Our winter snowbirds does the same thing.
Your have not been there long enough yet for your blood to become thinner.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 4, 2015)

Good Morning !
I hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 4, 2015)

Well I have heard of road rage, but now I have experienced supermarket rage. I just got back from my weekly shop and the supermarket was packed with people. They were getting in each others way and muttering. I asked one old guy to move his trolley so I could get by and he was angry. All the time there was a Christmas song playing and the words got stuck in my head. "its the most wonderful time of the year". It was surreal, and its not even Christmas yet.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 4, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...



This was before they changed software.  There might not be any problem with long threads now but they were having a lot of problem with the heavy volume on the V-Bulletin software they were using before.  I am reconciled to the Xenforo software at USMB now but we lost a lot of people in the switchover because they hated it more than they loved hanging out with us here.  I still miss them a lot.   

But it is good to make new friends too and I always hope our 'newbies' will check in often enough that it becomes comfortable for them.  It sometimes takes a bit of effort to join the family because we get so many newbies who for whatever reason don't get into the habit of coming back.  But those who make the effort get adopted as family and become true Coffee Shoppers.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 4, 2015)

The platform was an excuse for other issues Foxfyre.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 4, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > CremeBrulee said:
> ...



I bet you wouldn't.  The ingredients work so well together that you don't really taste any of them as they are alone, but repurposed they become a whole new thing, and I haven't found anybody, even among the pickiest or finickyest (is that a word?) of eaters, who doesn't like that soup.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 4, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> The platform was an excuse for other issues Foxfyre.



I'm sure that was true for some.  I'm not really blaming anybody and try not to take it personally when folks leave us--unless of course when it IS personal which has been the case and then oh well.  I wish it could be different but I am who I am and everybody isn't going to love me.  Or us.    I think those who come to the Coffee Shop find some value in it even if they can't enjoy the rest of the board because of all the nonsense out there and difficulty in finding an intelligent discussion out there--I just can't find time to participate in the sniping and insults and assigned talking points and general incivility for instance.  And if the Coffee Shop isn't working for somebody either, then there's really no point.  I am not what makes the Coffee Shop what it is but the effort put into it by those who enjoy it.  And it often does require setting aside our differences with folks 'out there' and accepting them on a different level here.

I really do love you guys though as much as it is possible to love and care about people you have never met and know only here.  So I'll keep dropping in as long as anybody wants to.  And again, when nobody wants to, then I'll close the Coffee Shop and move on and be grateful for a very long and worthwhile run.  We are five and a half years strong though.  That's pretty good I think.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 4, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Well I have heard of road rage, but now I have experienced supermarket rage. I just got back from my weekly shop and the supermarket was packed with people. They were getting in each others way and muttering. I asked one old guy to move his trolley so I could get by and he was angry. All the time there was a Christmas song playing and the words got stuck in my head. "its the most wonderful time of the year". It was surreal, and its not even Christmas yet.



That would be surreal especially with that song as a backdrop.   And yes, it is too bad when people expect everybody else to accommodate them exclusively and have no consideration for others on the road, in the stores, etc.   A choice to just go with the flow and be happy goes a long way to cut down on stress and a lot of incivility in the world.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 4, 2015)

On Wednesday, somebody at Kirtland AFB here in Albuquerque was playfully stepping on and popping bubble wrap.  Somebody heard it, mistook it for gunshots, and called 911.  The base and three nearby elementary schools went on immediate lockdown until the 'shooter' confessed.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 4, 2015)

The Coffee Shop isn't going anywhere, unless USMB closes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 4, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Ahh another coffee snob. I actually use a Keurig wit a reusable basket for single cups. It doesn't get the steep like the French press, but it uses about 10 PSI for a pretty decent extraction. I grind a lot finer too. The burr grinder is usually set to dose out enough for one cup but I can twist it up to enough for the 24 oz French press in total darkness. The daily bean is World Market's Costa Rican Terrazu, but there is always a pound or 2 of Blue Mountain in the house pls some La Lave for my Cuban coffee that I make in one of 5 sizes of pressure percolators. I have them in 2, 4, 8, 16 and 24 oz pots.
> 
> We serve Cuban coffee at Doc's. I don't think there's any other place in South Alabama you can get it.



And I just LOVE our coffee snobs.     Sometimes Hombre and I can't resist indulging in a really good blend ourselves and we do have a good coffee grinder.  But alas, we usually just brew whatever was recently on sale at the grocery store.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 4, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> The Coffee Shop isn't going anywhere, unless USMB closes.



I hope not because I would miss you guys terribly if we lost contact entirely.  I still hope those who have left us for whatever reason will have a change of heart and come back.  Well most of them.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 4, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh another coffee snob. I actually use a Keurig wit a reusable basket for single cups. It doesn't get the steep like the French press, but it uses about 10 PSI for a pretty decent extraction. I grind a lot finer too. The burr grinder is usually set to dose out enough for one cup but I can twist it up to enough for the 24 oz French press in total darkness. The daily bean is World Market's Costa Rican Terrazu, but there is always a pound or 2 of Blue Mountain in the house pls some La Lave for my Cuban coffee that I make in one of 5 sizes of pressure percolators. I have them in 2, 4, 8, 16 and 24 oz pots.
> ...


There used to be "K-cups" and Maxwell House around, but since my relationship situation changed, I no longer keep any around. I'm down to about 5 pounds of coffee in house right now, but I usually have 3 times that much.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 4, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



True.  Our lifestyle is to keep things as simple and uncomplicated as possible, and also on our retirement income we try to keep things as affordable as is reasonable and still enjoy life to the fullest.  So yesterday Fed-ex delivered a Keurig machine to our doorstep.  The box it was delivered in was very obvious as to the contents and I was thinking 'oh no, one of the kids sent us a Keurig and I don't want it'.   Then I saw that it had one of the neighbor's addresses on it and drew a sigh of relief.  About that time the Fed-ex truck came backing up to reposition itself at our house and the driver jumped out with the package that WAS for us and picked up the other.  He explained he realized the error when his alarm started beeping.  Amazing huh?  Those packages are coded so if the driver misses delivering and deactivating something, an alarm goes off?


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 4, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I think you underestimate how picky I am.   I  have never met anyone who is as picky an eater as I am.  I don't eat seafood, I don't eat nuts, I eat almost no cheese, I eat almost nothing with tomato, I avoid almost all sauces and gravies and dressing.  The only beans I eat are green beans.  I don't eat chili.  There is not a single thing on the menu at, say, Olive Garden that I will eat as is.  We went to some Mexican restaurant the other day and I just laughed at the idea I might order something.  I have never encountered a type of ethnic food I like; I hate Italian food despite Italian being my most prominent ancestry.

I eat a bowl of cereal for breakfast almost every morning.  For dinner I prefer meat with almost nothing put on it with basic sides, plain veggies or with butter, mashed potatoes with nothing but salt, like that.  When I snack it's usually some form of crackers; I love eating crackers, but only certain kinds.  If I could get away with it, health wise, I'd live on nothing but cereal, Cheez Its and Goldfish.  

A soup made with a soup I don't like, combined with beans I don't like, combined with tomatoes with chili I don't like.....I don't see how I could like it.  

EDIT : I do like a few Chinese food dishes.  However, I have always been under the impression that the Americanized Chinese food we eat is not really related to what the actual Chinese eat and shouldn't really count as ethnic food.


----------



## gtopa1 (Dec 4, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Xenforo? V-Bulletin?? It's 5am, my coffee is doing its job  and I love it when people talk dirty in the morning!!! I'm glad they fixed it up though...we're going for the million eventually. That's a lot of coffee away...but what to do now? The sun is up, it's a beautiful day before me and the cycle paths are calling......or do I abuse some nasty little small minded plebs with my cutting wit and repartee?? To the fatbike, Robin!!!
(
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Like this but different)

Greg


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 4, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Okay, okay, I surrender.  You would hate the soup.    (Until you tasted it. . . .ducks & runs. . . .)


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 4, 2015)

Just finished dinner, leftovers.  Drove up to T or C and Elephant Butt (oops, forgot the E......) mostly just for  the drive.  And I thought the people in West Virginia looked scary.......


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 4, 2015)

No kidding.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 4, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Just finished dinner, leftovers.  Drove up to T or C and Elephant Butt (oops, forgot the E......) mostly just for  the drive.  And I thought the people in West Virginia looked scary.......



It does take a special kind of person to live in a lake community like that, but all I have encountered have sure been good people.  They don't stand much on appearance or ceremony for sure though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 4, 2015)

This is our tumbleweed snowman city workers build and position on I-40 here in Albuquerque every year.  They need something to do with all the big tumbleweeds they have to dig out of the fences etc. this time of year:


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 4, 2015)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre's sore back and painful shoulder,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Chris's new job,
GW's new job,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.




P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 5, 2015)

Happy Saturday!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Happy Saturday!



Hey Chris, I know you are busier than a one-armed paper hanger these days, but what's going on?  New job thing working out?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 5, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Saturday!
> ...



I only worked twice on my own so far, but it's pretty easy so far.  It's mostly just answering the phone and directing calls to the proper departments.  Occasionally you have to page someone, but I haven't had to do that yet.    Thanks for asking!


----------



## peach174 (Dec 5, 2015)

Happy Saturday!

It was warmer a little bit last night, only got down to 32 degrees.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 5, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just finished dinner, leftovers.  Drove up to T or C and Elephant Butt (oops, forgot the E......) mostly just for  the drive.  And I thought the people in West Virginia looked scary.......
> ...


I swear I heard duelin' banjos wafting across the air but it had a strange southwestern flavor to it........


----------



## boedicca (Dec 5, 2015)

Mornin' all.   A serene morning chez boe, sipping cappuccino and doing three weeks' worth of laundry.

I find doing laundry to be rather cathartic.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 5, 2015)

boedicca said:


> Mornin' all.   A serene morning chez boe, sipping cappuccino and doing three weeks' worth of laundry.
> 
> I find doing laundry to be rather cathartic.



You can feel free to come do mine any time.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 5, 2015)

boedicca said:


> Mornin' all.   A serene morning chez boe, sipping cappuccino and doing three weeks' worth of laundry.
> 
> I find doing laundry to be rather cathartic.



That's a lot of laundry, lady!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 5, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Mornin' all.   A serene morning chez boe, sipping cappuccino and doing three weeks' worth of laundry.
> ...



Mine too!


----------



## boedicca (Dec 5, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Mornin' all.   A serene morning chez boe, sipping cappuccino and doing three weeks' worth of laundry.
> ...




You'll have to bring it to chez boe.   The reason I enjoy doing laundry is that I get to lounge around in my jammies and robe while goofing off on the interwebs.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Mornin' all.   A serene morning chez boe, sipping cappuccino and doing three weeks' worth of laundry.
> ...



No kidding.   We spent a week visiting mr. boe's folks for Thanksgiving.  He brought a ton of stuff - and then dumped all of it, including what he DIDN'T WEAR into the laundry pile.

I will figure out an appropriate payback.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 5, 2015)

boedicca said:


> Mornin' all.   A serene morning chez boe, sipping cappuccino and doing three weeks' worth of laundry.
> 
> I find doing laundry to be rather cathartic.


Can you come fold mine
 I'll toss a damp towel in the drier. Should be ready in about an hour.

The Tide face the Florida Gators for the SEC championship at 3 this afternoon. Food and fun at Doc's while watching on the 135" screen


----------



## boedicca (Dec 5, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Mornin' all.   A serene morning chez boe, sipping cappuccino and doing three weeks' worth of laundry.
> ...



We're going to watch the Warriors game at 2pm.  w00t!


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 5, 2015)

You should be watching real football.
ROLL TIDE ROLL!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 5, 2015)

boedicca said:


> Mornin' all.   A serene morning chez boe, sipping cappuccino and doing three weeks' worth of laundry.
> 
> I find doing laundry to be rather cathartic.



(((Boe))) always a treat when you stop in.  And hey, if you find doing laundry helpful, I have a lot here just waiting for you. . .  I presume you fold and fluff too?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Mornin' all.   A serene morning chez boe, sipping cappuccino and doing three weeks' worth of laundry.
> ...



It is?  I'm in trouble then.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 5, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Mornin' all.   A serene morning chez boe, sipping cappuccino and doing three weeks' worth of laundry.
> ...




I hate the folding part.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 5, 2015)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



I don't mind the folding part as I usually do that in front of the TV and it gives me something to do as just sitting watching TV and not doing something else too is hard for me.  It's the hanging up the stuff right out of the dryer at precisely the right time so it doesn't need any ironing part that I hate the most about laundry day.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 5, 2015)

Hey, did everybody (anybody?) watch the video attached to the Vigil List last night?  I just loved that.  I love trains anyway and this was especially cool for this time of year.  If you missed it, here it is again:



 (17th year). Holiday Train


----------



## boedicca (Dec 5, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I air dry most of the laundry - and use the dryer for linens, towels, undies and socks.   The rest I toss into the dryer for a few minutes to de-wrinkle, then I hang on drying racks.   Clothes last WAY longer this way.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 5, 2015)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



You are probably right and I live in one of the world's best climates for air drying, but alas, I just can't get motivated to do that.  Most of our clothes do last long enough for me to get really really tired of/bored with them though.  We do have a few items that need an ironing touch up and the dryer can't seem to get the job done.  I thought about getting one of those clothes steamers that you can 'iron' something with while it is hanging on its hanger.  But for now I just ordered a new ironing board cover to replace the less-than-practical bedsheet I now have pinned around the ironing board.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 5, 2015)

I don't have a washing machine, so I have to go to the laundry by taxi. It costs five pounds each way and another ten pounds for the machines.


----------



## CremeBrulee (Dec 5, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Happy Saturday!
> 
> It was warmer a little bit last night, only got down to 32 degrees.



I caught the ugliest raccoon ever the other day.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 5, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> I don't have a washing machine, so I have to go to the laundry by taxi. It costs five pounds each way and another ten pounds for the machines.



I can remember those days and I don't envy you though if you don't have to do it too often, it is manageable.  I didn't have a washer/dryer when my first born was born and in those days everybody used cloth diapers, not the disposable kind that is almost universally used now.  So that meant a LOT of trips to the laundromat.  He got really good sleeping in his bassinet amidst the whir of the washers and dryers.  

And for years I had a washer but no dryer, so everything was hung outside on the clothesline to dry.  I have no desire to return to those times, but admit the clothes dried outdoors in the sun did smell wonderful.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 5, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> You should be watching real football.
> ROLL TIDE ROLL!



Real football doesn't come on until tomorrow.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 5, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



My gosh!  You are an adult now.  Get out there and try some real food!!!    Live a little!


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I don't think living a little is the same as eating disgusting foods.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 5, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Most foods are delicious!


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


----------



## Gracie (Dec 5, 2015)

Mr G got me a brand new wireless microsoft keyboard and mouse at a yard sale today. That is what I am currently using and trying to get used to it. I like the keyboard but the mouse is not my fav. It's heavy. Prolly due to the batteries in it. But since the monitor is so huge....this may come in hand if I decide to plant my ass on the bed and post from there instead of the pc desk, lol.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 5, 2015)

Drat it, some idiot has hung out a wind chime tonight, and we are having storms. Someone hung a bamboo one under my bedroom window once and I made them take it down. But this sounds like a glass one and it is further away.But it still makes an annoying tinkling. Well I cannot complain much as that is the extend of how much the storms in Britain are affecting me. I am very lucky as many people in the north are flooded out tonight.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 5, 2015)

You would hate being my neighbor. I have a windchime tree. Actually, 2 windchime trees. I collect chimes...hang them in the two trees. And all along the fascia in front of each window. My house is very chimey.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 5, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Drat it, some idiot has hung out a wind chime tonight, and we are having storms. Someone hung a bamboo one under my bedroom window once and I made them take it down. But this sounds like a glass one and it is further away.But it still makes an annoying tinkling. Well I cannot complain much as that is the extend of how much the storms in Britain are affecting me. I am very lucky as many people in the north are flooded out tonight.



I like wind chimes usually, but when we lived out on the mountain, somebody gave us one of those wind chimes made of long metal tubes, that sound more like gongs if they hit each other very hard.  Since breezes tend to be very light up there most days, their barely bumping each other was softly melodious.  And because everybody up there lived fairly far apart on at least a half acre or usually more, we were fairly confident they wouldn't bother anybody.  But one very windy day, we came home from work to find that one of our neighbors--we never knew who--had climbed up our second story deck and neatly tied all those wind chimes together so they couldn't move.  We took the hint.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 5, 2015)

I have three of those big bonging sound ones...in one tree.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 5, 2015)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre's sore back and painful shoulder,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Chris's new job,
GW's new job,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1, Spoonman, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.




P..S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 6, 2015)

We have bamboo wind chimes, the wife doesn't really like the metal ones that much.  With the winds we can get here I'm surprised no one has complained or that they haven't ended up "missing".


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 6, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  A beautiful day in Albuquerque but chilly--28 degrees at our house at the moment.  But we'll have absolutely gorgeous weather this week. . .UNTIL. . .we leave for Texas on Thursday to attend our granddaughter's college graduation on Friday and then it is supposed to be cold and windy all weekend.  Grrrr.

Oh well.  If the weather is the only thing we have to bitch about, we're pretty lucky I think.  Wishing a great Sunday for all.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 6, 2015)

63, headed for 67 in Foley today. Congratulations to the SEC Champions, Alabama's Crimson Tide!
So cool watching the game with friends on the 135" screen at Doc's


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 6, 2015)

Gracie said:


> You would hate being my neighbor. I have a windchime tree. Actually, 2 windchime trees. I collect chimes...hang them in the two trees. And all along the fascia in front of each window. My house is very chimey.



It's a good job you are not my neighbour then. (English spelling of neighbour). Because I would undoubtedly take you to task about your wind chimes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 6, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > You would hate being my neighbor. I have a windchime tree. Actually, 2 windchime trees. I collect chimes...hang them in the two trees. And all along the fascia in front of each window. My house is very chimey.
> ...



I bet you wouldn't.  You might find a tactful way to express that the noisier wind chimes were a problem for you, but I bet you would be gentle with your criticism as most Englishmen are when it is appropriate to be so.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 6, 2015)

Back from church and a great brunch at Wecks for us, and shortly will be checking out the afternoon football games.  I am so spoiled after that great game between the Packers and Lions Thursday night though, that everything else is probably going to be anti climatic.  (Translate that:  boring.)


----------



## Gracie (Dec 6, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > You would hate being my neighbor. I have a windchime tree. Actually, 2 windchime trees. I collect chimes...hang them in the two trees. And all along the fascia in front of each window. My house is very chimey.
> ...


lol. And I would take you to task for ATTEMPTING to take me to task. 

My neighbors love my windchimes. I used to have a waterfall out there too long long ago...and they asked me to turn it up cuz they loved the sound of it. Actually...they have given me windchimes.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 6, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



If I lived in America, and had access to guns, and you would not take them down, I would probably use them for target practice.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 6, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


lol. Watch what you shoot at, bubba. Sometimes, you can get shot back at.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 6, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



It's probably a good job we ain't neighbours.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 6, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Most assuredly.
Have a nice day, hopefully windchimeless.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 6, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Where do you live?  I'm giving out windchimes to all your neighbors this year.........

(I'm a real stinker, aren't I........)


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 6, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Where do you live?  I'm giving out windchimes to all your neighbors this year.........
> 
> (I'm a real stinker, aren't I........)



My next door neighbour has learned his lesson, and he is too scared to put one up.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 6, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



A wind chime and a kitten. . .you'll be the most popular guy in town.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 6, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Where do you live?  I'm giving out windchimes to all your neighbors this year.........
> ...


Well, since you want to carry on being obnoxious, I guess I will reciprocate.
If you were my neighbor, I would make sure windchimes were in the front of the house, on my car, add 15 more to the side nearest your window.
I don't scare easily, sparky.


----------



## Dhara (Dec 6, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


>


----------



## Dhara (Dec 6, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


>


Cats and kids in my house would love this!


----------



## Gracie (Dec 6, 2015)

Hell, my dogs would love that couch!


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 6, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Hell, my dogs would love that couch!



Oh No! you have dogs too. Do you let them bark in the garden at night?


----------



## Gracie (Dec 6, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Hell, my dogs would love that couch!
> ...


Nope. My dogs are well trained. Can't train a wind chime though.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 6, 2015)

Dhara said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> >



Why would I go on a couch I am suppose to be on?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 7, 2015)

Dhara said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Hi Dhara.  And did you see the link Ringel linked to a site that included all kinds of great things for cats (possible kids too) and this couch was featured there too.

And welcome to the Coffee Shop.  We're happy you dropped in and hope you'll come back often.  First timers here receive a complimentary welcome beverage:


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 7, 2015)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre's sore back and painful shoulder,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Chris's new job,
GW's new job,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1, Spoonman, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.





P..S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 7, 2015)

It's Monday again!  Happy Monday to my coffee shop people!


----------



## peach174 (Dec 7, 2015)

Happy Hanukkah !





Remember Pearl Harbor


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 7, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Happy Hanukkah !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does bah humbug go with Hanukkah also?  Just wondering.......


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 7, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Hanukkah !
> ...



Dreidel fail.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 7, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Happy Hanukkah !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well it is Pearl Harbor Day for sure, but I thought the first day of Hannukah was Christmas Day this year?  Or begins at sundown on Christmas Eve?


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 7, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Had to look that up.  Still feel like I'm looking up at the pretty con-trails........


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 7, 2015)

My calendar shows both today.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 7, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Hanukkah !
> ...



I'm sure it could, but it's too early for Bah Humbug.   

Our daughter once was working on a project with some Jewish scientist types who really emulated the European Jewish stereotypes and she loved the experience, especially the "Jewish Mother" syndrome as she was quite young and they did tend to mother her a bit.  She sent us a Happy Hannukah card that year with the notation that we could of at least had one Jewish kid.

Well I have been doing some geneology exploration off and on and recently found some evidence that my maiden name was possibly a derivative of a European  Jewish name, in other words it is possible that I have a Jewish heritage that I was unaware of.   So maybe I did have a Jewish kid?


----------



## peach174 (Dec 7, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Hanukkah !
> ...





Then my calendars are wrong and so is the almanac

When does Chanukah Start in 2015?
Note: This eight-day Jewish festival begins the evening of the day listed below *at sundown*. 

In 2015, Chanukah is December 6 to 14. On Sunday evening, the 6th, light one candle on the menorah.


*2015*:   December 6-14

*2016*:   December 24-January 1

*2017*:   December 12-20


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 7, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> My calendar shows both today.



Mine does too, but when I google it, I keep getting the Christmas date.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 7, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Ah you're right.  I bet I typed in 2016 in my search instead of 2015.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 7, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Looking ahead again, you optimist you.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 7, 2015)

Afrin wearing off...


...sinus pressure returning...


...didn't bring Afrin with me to work...

...lunch an hour away.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 7, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Or just getting stuff mixed up in my 'old age'.    Seriously though--maybe it is because I have been contemplating and planning for several events to happen in 2016--I have had 2016 stuck in my head for weeks now.  I have to force myself to remember that it is 2015.  Oh well, maybe it will be easier to make the transition in my head when it actually is 2016 in a few weeks.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 7, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Afrin wearing off...
> 
> 
> ...sinus pressure returning...
> ...



Allergies have been a bitch this fall--maybe because it has been warmer than average for most of us so far?  I do hate a sinus headache or headaches of any sort--don't deal with them well at all.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 7, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Maybe you will avoid the using last year's year on checks problem?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 7, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



For sure it could help, if I still wrote checks.  I don't think I've written a check in a couple of years.


----------



## Dhara (Dec 7, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Thanks for the beverage and the cat site link.  I spent a lot of time looking at it.  I've got five cats and four kids  It was fun!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 7, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre's sore back and painful shoulder,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Chris's new job,
GW's new job,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.




P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 8, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Afrin wearing off...
> 
> 
> ...sinus pressure returning...
> ...


Yeah, what is this.  Last few days I've had major facial sinus pressure (even though I sinus rinse at least once a day) and pain from the resultant tense muscles in my neck, chest and shoulders is a debilitating pain.  The Afrin doesn't work, the sinus rinse doesn't work, the benadryl (x2) and topical analgesics help some.  
In woke up this morning feeling much better but there's still some tightness in the face, neck and left shoulder blade.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 8, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Afrin wearing off...
> ...



I sympathize with both of you.   My adopted cousin who just moved to town--she's the niece of my uncle by marriage--recently was tested for food allergies to deal with persistent hay fever, sinus problems, etc.  Turned out she's allergic to a LOT of stuff, most of it just marginally but that, according to her doctor, is sufficient to cause the other problems.  So she has to lay off everything she's allergic to for a few months and then she can gradually start reintroducing things to her diet and in most cases, she is told, she will then be able to tolerate them with no problem.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 8, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Happy Hanukkah !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oy to the World!


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 8, 2015)

Lets not talk about wind chimes  today. It's a dangerous  subject.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 8, 2015)

Morning !


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 8, 2015)

No meds yet today, hopefully the allergy is giving up.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2015)

I've got the day off today.  I have to run some errands this afternoon, take my mom to the doctor at 3 . . . I think.  I'll have to call her and double check that.  My own chores need to be done too.  I really NEED this day off.  Lol.    Right now, I'm just hanging out, drinking my coffee.  

Happy Tuesday!   






And for saveliberty


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Afrin wearing off...
> ...



You poor things!    Mike Tyson says . . .


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 8, 2015)

The best Elf on the Shelf I have seen so far.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 8, 2015)

Yep I shared that on my FB earlier today.  That Elsa.  My granddaughter Harper claims to be responsible for our 9 inch snow storm last month.  She thinks she is Elsa.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 9, 2015)

Happy Wednesday !

Today we are getting a new bathroom floor put in.
It is really going to look nice, I can hardly wait till it's finished.  
The tiles look like this one


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 9, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Happy Wednesday !
> 
> Today we are getting a new bathroom floor put in.
> It is really going to look nice, I can hardly wait till it's finished.
> The tiles look like this one



Beautiful color.  Of course we'll need pics when it is done.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 9, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Happy Wednesday !
> 
> Today we are getting a new bathroom floor put in.
> It is really going to look nice, I can hardly wait till it's finished.
> The tiles look like this one



That's going to look really nice, Peach!    I love the colors!


----------



## peach174 (Dec 9, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Wednesday !
> ...



So do I.
Hubby picked out the color.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 9, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Wednesday !
> ...



Lol!  I think we pretty much posted the same thing at the same time!    Owe me a coke!  Or do I owe you one?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 9, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  Computer was doing an endless update last night so I just went on to bed.  No change in the vigil list.

Busy day today.  I have a doctor's appointment (routine recheck) late morning and physical therapy early afternoon and then have to finish doing laundry and packing for our trip to Texas tomorrow.  Beautiful weather here though a little warm to really be seasonable for us.  I am driving again though its still a little dicey with this frozen shoulder thing.  But at least I can get my left hand onto the steering wheel now without serious pain--my left arm just doesn't have a lot of strength and my car is 5 in the floor so I'm having to improve a lot.   This too shall pass.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 9, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Let's just share a couple of cokes in unity.  (I would prefer a rootbeer though.)


----------



## peach174 (Dec 9, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Computer was doing an endless update last night so I just went on to bed.  No change in the vigil list.
> 
> Busy day today.  I have a doctor's appointment (routine recheck) late morning and physical therapy early afternoon and then have to finish doing laundry and packing for our trip to Texas tomorrow.  Beautiful weather here though a little warm to really be seasonable for us.  I am driving again though its still a little dicey with this frozen shoulder thing.  But at least I can get my left hand onto the steering wheel now without serious pain--my left arm just doesn't have a lot of strength and my car is 5 in the floor so I'm having to improve a lot.   This too shall pass.




Hope you have a wonderful and safe trip.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 9, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Hey, I like root beer too!  Barq's is my favorite.  I find Mugg to be a little too sweet, which is strange because normally I prefer sweet.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 9, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Computer was doing an endless update last night so I just went on to bed.  No change in the vigil list.
> 
> Busy day today.  I have a doctor's appointment (routine recheck) late morning and physical therapy early afternoon and then have to finish doing laundry and packing for our trip to Texas tomorrow.  Beautiful weather here though a little warm to really be seasonable for us.  I am driving again though its still a little dicey with this frozen shoulder thing.  But at least I can get my left hand onto the steering wheel now without serious pain--my left arm just doesn't have a lot of strength and my car is 5 in the floor so I'm having to improve a lot.   This too shall pass.



Drive safely!


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 9, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Happy Wednesday !
> 
> Today we are getting a new bathroom floor put in.
> It is really going to look nice, I can hardly wait till it's finished.
> The tiles look like this one


You should add some color........


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 9, 2015)

Our house in Kansas was a bi-level with the oversized double garage, laundry room, and a huge family room on the 'ground' level and everything else--three bedrooms, large living/dining room, kitchen, two full baths--on the upper level.  There was also a small bathroom off the family room with only a stool, small sink, and shelves for storage.  Hombre is color blind on a number of colors and allowing him to choose colors is dangerous, but we agreed he would choose the wallpaper for that small bathroom.  And he chose this psychodelic abstract pattern in a predominantly bright BRIGHT orange theme.  In that small space it was overwhelming--almost made you dizzy when  you went in there.  But it was fun, and we got a lot of comments on it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm sure I mentioned it before but the house we're in is all tile floors and if it was our house and we redid the floors the wife and I both would go with this tile though I would like more "texture".


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 9, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> I'm sure I mentioned it before but the house we're in is all tile floors and if it was our house and we redid the floors the wife and I both would go with this tile though I would like more "texture".



Too dark for me, but it is pretty.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 9, 2015)

OK I think I just set some kind of record.

Just now, today December 9th -- I ate the last tomato from my own plant.  Fresh, not preserved.

Full disclosure: (a) there were a couple of nights last month when I brought plants inside so they wouldn't freeze, as they still had fruits; and (b) this one was green when finally picked and ripened in the kitchen.

Just had my last homegrown bell pepper on the weekend too


----------



## Pogo (Dec 9, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> I'm sure I mentioned it before but the house we're in is all tile floors and if it was our house and we redid the floors the wife and I both would go with this tile though I would like more "texture".




Which one's the Triple Word Score?


----------



## Pogo (Dec 9, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Happy Wednesday !
> 
> Today we are getting a new bathroom floor put in.
> It is really going to look nice, I can hardly wait till it's finished.
> The tiles look like this one



That reminds me of...


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 9, 2015)

Pogo said:


> OK I think I just set some kind of record.
> 
> Just now, today December 9th -- I ate the last tomato from my own plant.  Fresh, not preserved.
> 
> ...



That is pretty awesome.  We had an unusally long growing season this fall too, but a couple of really hard, prolonged freezes at the end of November brought it to a halt.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm back from driving myself to physical therapy, which I am very proud of, and I am now recovered from being bent and stretched and pummeled and gouged and poked and twisted unmercifully.  And I'm okay.


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## saveliberty (Dec 9, 2015)

blackhawk said:


>



I wish ChrisL and Bonzi were here....


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 9, 2015)

​


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 9, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Probably not nearly as much motion between the two of us!


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 9, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



I was expecting a reference to the condition of the seat.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 9, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Well, this is the Coffee Shop.  Have to behave.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 9, 2015)

Never knew looking for  specific type of ribbon would be so difficult.......  Spent an hour searching for 1 1/2 to 2 inch pure silk or silk/cotton blend grosgrain ribbon in a dark/chocolate brown....  Doesn't anyone use natural fabric any more......??!!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 9, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Never knew looking for  specific type of ribbon would be so difficult.......  Spent an hour searching for 1 1/2 to 2 inch pure silk or silk/cotton blend grosgrain ribbon in a dark/chocolate brown....  Doesn't anyone use natural fabric any more......??!!



My mom used to buy ribbon all the time.  My hair was always up when I was a child with matching ribbons for every one of my outfits.  I have no idea where she got them though.  What about Michael's?  Do you have those in your area?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 9, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Only up to a point.  We consider this an adult coffee shop and while we refrain from politics, religion, or heavy controversy etc., and a certain degree of propriety is warranted, there is no rule against having fun.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 9, 2015)

Let me tell you, my mom has a real knack for finding exact matching accessories for everything.  Lol.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 9, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Never knew looking for  specific type of ribbon would be so difficult.......  Spent an hour searching for 1 1/2 to 2 inch pure silk or silk/cotton blend grosgrain ribbon in a dark/chocolate brown....  Doesn't anyone use natural fabric any more......??!!
> ...



Good suggestion.  Michaels or Hobby Lobby or a fabric store would probably have it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 9, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> ​



And we do.  We do.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 9, 2015)

5 AM Thursday morning, I can't sleep. I have been awake for two hours already. What to do?


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 9, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Yes they do in pure poly or cotton rayon blends........  Polyester and rayon did not exist in the 1870s...........


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 9, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> 5 AM Thursday morning, I can't sleep. I have been awake for two hours already. What to do?



That is a problem Dajjal and I've had to deal with that a lot too since my bad shoulder has pretty well disrupted my sleep cycle.  There's always reruns on TV or computer games.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 9, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > 5 AM Thursday morning, I can't sleep. I have been awake for two hours already. What to do?
> ...



Still here at 6AM, no point going back to bed now. I might watch some DVDs


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 10, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Try Virgil's Root Beer. It's the real deal all natural stuff.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 10, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



But will anybody really look closely enough to discern the 'modern' aspects of the ribbon?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 10, 2015)

HEADS UP everybody.  Hombre and I will be headed to Texas sometime in the morning and will return on Tuesday.  With the itinerary we have planned, internet service may be iffy at times, especially Monday and Monday night.  So if I'm not posting, don't worry, I'm fine.  And please hold the fort here.  I'll be back to my normal bossy self by Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 10, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre's sore back and painful shoulder,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Chris's new job,
GW's new job,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan, Spoonman, 007, BBD and all the others who we miss and hope to return.




P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 10, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I will.........  Besides, it's a safety issue also, man made fabrics are instant torches if they catch on fire and they stick to the skin and continue to burn, natural fabrics burn much slower, they tend to smolder and don't stick to the skin when on fire.  In reenacting/living history one spends a lot of time around open fires........


----------



## Gracie (Dec 10, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > 5 AM Thursday morning, I can't sleep. I have been awake for two hours already. What to do?
> ...


I was really tired today for some reason. No pain except for a hitch in my lower back, but fatiqued mostly. I laid down at 3pm and slept til 7pm. Looks like I will be up all night playing games or on netflix. Or Pinterest.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 10, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> HEADS UP everybody.  Hombre and I will be headed to Texas sometime in the morning and will return on Tuesday.  With the itinerary we have planned, internet service may be iffy at times, especially Monday and Monday night.  So if I'm not posting, don't worry, I'm fine.  And please hold the fort here.  I'll be back to my normal bossy self by Tuesday afternoon.



Pretty sure your bossy button is broken.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 10, 2015)

Morning !


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 10, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Morning !



Ostriches never get any respect...


----------



## peach174 (Dec 10, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Morning !
> ...




Sure they do.
It's not the Emu that has the hay on it's head.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 10, 2015)

I miss the emu sometimes. Not real often, but sometimes.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 10, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


I got about 5 hours sleep last night, ran a couple of errands this morning, ate lunch and that was it, couldn't keep my eyes open,  Slept for 3 hours but woke up severely sinusy and feeling like I didn't get much rest at all.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 10, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I've never seen that kind before.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 10, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> HEADS UP everybody.  Hombre and I will be headed to Texas sometime in the morning and will return on Tuesday.  With the itinerary we have planned, internet service may be iffy at times, especially Monday and Monday night.  So if I'm not posting, don't worry, I'm fine.  And please hold the fort here.  I'll be back to my normal bossy self by Tuesday afternoon.



Have a nice trip, Foxy!  Don't worry about a thing.  We'll be good.


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 10, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I finally got to bed at around 4am and slept til 11am. If it keeps raining like it is, I might head to bed early tonight. I do NOT like sleeping that late so I want to get back to the 7-10am wake up times again. Which means going to bed earlier.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Dec 11, 2015)

Hi guys! Popping in again to say hi and pick up a spiced mocha.

Hope all of you are doing well. Hey wait, there's my old watchpost!

This knight is going back on guard!


----------



## peach174 (Dec 11, 2015)

Morning!
Hope you all have a great weekend.
Our new bathroom floor has been put on hold for a little bit because the guy doing has a bad head cold.
I will see when it does get finished if I can get pics for you all to see.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 11, 2015)

Another night where I didn't get to sleep till after 3 AM, for some reason I can't seem to shut my mind off.
Well I'm up, the "kids" are fed and I'm on my first cup of coffee, normally by this time I've gone out and fed the birds at least an hour ago.  I'm sitting here waking the laptop up and hear a loud thud behind me, the pigeons have taken to flying into the glass slider on purpose if they aren't fed on time........ kind of a "here we are" reminder........


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 11, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Another night where I didn't get to sleep till after 3 AM, for some reason I can't seem to shut my mind off.
> Well I'm up, the "kids" are fed and I'm on my first cup of coffee, normally by this time I've gone out and fed the birds at least an hour ago.  I'm sitting here waking the laptop up and hear a loud thud behind me, the pigeons have taken to flying into the glass slider on purpose if they aren't fed on time........ kind of a "here we are" reminder........



Ugh.  I hear you.  I had a difficult time sleeping last night too.  I think my schedule is still a little messed up from my third shift training period, but it's a lot better thankfully.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 11, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Hi guys! Popping in again to say hi and pick up a spiced mocha.
> 
> Hope all of you are doing well. Hey wait, there's my old watchpost!
> 
> This knight is going back on guard!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 11, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Morning!
> Hope you all have a great weekend.
> Our new bathroom floor has been put on hold for a little bit because the guy doing has a bad head cold.
> I will see when it does get finished if I can get pics for you all to see.



I LOVE this one, Peach.  That is so adorable.  Lol.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 11, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Hi guys! Popping in again to say hi and pick up a spiced mocha.
> 
> Hope all of you are doing well. Hey wait, there's my old watchpost!
> 
> This knight is going back on guard!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Dec 11, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys! Popping in again to say hi and pick up a spiced mocha.
> ...



Ha!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 11, 2015)

Hey hey hey....

Stopped by to wish you all a very Merry Christmas......

Mrs O is holding steady, and Colonel just turned 15....

I'm still the Commander of the Local American Legion

And the coffee Shop still rocks.......

So ya'll have a very merry Christmas and a Happy New year.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 11, 2015)

SFC Ollie said:


> Hey hey hey....
> 
> Stopped by to wish you all a very Merry Christmas......
> 
> ...



Good to see you Ollie!  The very best for you and yours this holiday season.


----------



## Kosh (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## Kat (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 12, 2015)

Ollie and Kat both in the coffee shop! Nice surprise! A pleasant one.


----------



## Kat (Dec 12, 2015)

mmmmmmmmm coffee!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 12, 2015)

SFC Ollie said:


> Hey hey hey....
> 
> Stopped by to wish you all a very Merry Christmas......
> 
> ...



(((Ollie)))  So happy when you stop in for an update!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 12, 2015)

Kat said:


> mmmmmmmmm coffee!



(((Kat!!!!!)))  Is that really you?   OMG.  So happy to see you here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 12, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Hi guys! Popping in again to say hi and pick up a spiced mocha.
> 
> Hope all of you are doing well. Hey wait, there's my old watchpost!
> 
> This knight is going back on guard!




(((TK)))  Happy to have you back!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 12, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



You don't sleep well in the rain?  Well we'll send good sleep vibes for you, Ringel, Chris, Dajjal, and me.  All having sleep issues.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I slept a lot better last night, thanks Foxy!


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 12, 2015)

Bonzi was asking an interesting question on another thread.  This was my reply:

There are many ways to express love, my guess is you are attracted to people that express it in a way you understand and need.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 12, 2015)

And wow, I'm going to leave more often.  All kind of my favorite peeps show up when I leave!  Ha!

We did make it to our kids' house in good shape on Thursday and went through the marathon graduation activities at WT yesterday....beautiful weather with temps in the 70's - today are expecting cold rain or snow but a quiet day to relax and recoup.  Again I don't know how much opportunity I'll have to check in, but I really do love you guys.  I'll be back in the usual routine by Tuesday night sometime.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 12, 2015)

Kosh said:


>



I love Jeff Dunham.  And glad you stopped in too Kosh.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I had a great 9 hour benadryl sleep last night, I'd still be asleep now except I really had to piss......


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 12, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I seem to have got into a pattern where I go to bed a 12 midnight and wake up at 2 or 3 am and stay awake for several hours, before going back to sleep and waking up late morning. Last night I did not bother to get up and surf the web, I just laid awake staring at the back of my eylids for a couple of hours.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 12, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Haven't gotten there yet.  There's something down here in El Paso I guess I'm allergic to and it plays hell on my sinuses, if it wasn't for that I'd sleep like a baby with the CPAP machine.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> This one is for GW who I think said last year he couldn't have a Christmas tree because it was too tempting for his cats?


I love that!   when I do start putting up trees again I'll have to look into thT.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 12, 2015)

Your best avie to date ChrisL.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 12, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> I had a great 9 hour benadryl sleep last night, I'd still be asleep now except I really had to piss......



Benadryl does that to me too.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 12, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Your best avie to date ChrisL.



I'm not sure I know what this means?  It had better be something nice though!


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Your best avie to date ChrisL.
> ...



I like your avie.

Best one you have used here.

A compliment.

Better explanation?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Your best avie to date ChrisL.
> ...



I think it was a compliment


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I know.  I was just joking.  Save is always complimentary.


----------



## Kat (Dec 12, 2015)

Good Morning everyone! errrrr afternoon. LOL I was up late. Hope everyone is well today.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 12, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I had a great 9 hour benadryl sleep last night, I'd still be asleep now except I really had to piss......
> ...


I try not to take anything with antihistamines in it for too long at a time, it exacerbates the prostate problem making urination "difficult".


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 12, 2015)

Kat said:


> Good Morning everyone! errrrr afternoon. LOL I was up late. Hope everyone is well today.


Well it's chilly, overcast and wet.......  Been trying to find and get all the Christmas boxes together so we know what we have.  The wife was thinking we still had a 4' fake tree..... the same fake tree we donated two decades ago......


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 12, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I find these words of wisdom disturbing, as it seems most if not all have a tendency to be true later on for me.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 12, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning everyone! errrrr afternoon. LOL I was up late. Hope everyone is well today.
> ...



Clearly you are mistaken, and if not you should have acted as if it was somehow your fault.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 12, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Flomax is your friend.........


----------



## Kat (Dec 12, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning everyone! errrrr afternoon. LOL I was up late. Hope everyone is well today.
> ...




LOL I am not going to worry about a tree or any other decorations. I will be at the beach for a couple of weeks, starting next weekend. Love the beach at Christmas. I may take my small fiber optics tree with me to make it Christmasy.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 12, 2015)

Kat said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


We have a small ceramic tree with lights the wife's younger brother made for her decades ago.  That's the tree that's getting put up.........


----------



## Kat (Dec 12, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




I am with you there! I always hated the after Christmas clean up........don't have to now.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm tired of nightmares. I sleep well, but for the past couple of weeks...I have been unable to wake myself from them like I used to be able to do. So yeah...sleeping is no problem if I don't nap during the day....but going to bed to actually sleep makes me very nervous now because I know something bad from my subconscious is about to bitch slap me.
Makes my day suck, cuz it lingers.


----------



## freedombecki2 (Dec 12, 2015)

Oh, the tree! I was supposed to bring one here, then life got busy again...






May the spirit of Christmas be always in this great country!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 12, 2015)

freedombecki2 said:


> Oh, the tree! I was supposed to bring one here, then life got busy again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(((Becki!!!)))  OMG.  We all have been so worried about you and it Is so good to see a Becki post in the CS again.


----------



## freedombecki2 (Dec 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> freedombecki2 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, the tree! I was supposed to bring one here, then life got busy again...
> ...




Thanks, Foxy. About the time I make one or two posts, "Time Remaining" at the library puter is down to single digit minutes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 12, 2015)

Kat said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


 
We thought about not decorating this year as the kids won't be home and we'll be alone except local relatives who will be here for Christmas dinner.  But I just couldn't do it.  We do have our Christmas decorations down to two small boxes plus a 4' tree that comes right of the box complete with lights.  We set it on the table, throw on a bit of garland, stick some poinsettias in it, and its ready to grow.  Then a garland on the bookcase and bannister and mantle and we're done.  We can take it all down and put it away in 20 minutes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 12, 2015)

freedombecki2 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki2 said:
> ...



I know, but hopefully that too shall pass.  For now we'll take what we can get.


----------



## freedombecki2 (Dec 12, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I'm tired of nightmares. I sleep well, but for the past couple of weeks...I have been unable to wake myself from them like I used to be able to do. So yeah...sleeping is no problem if I don't nap during the day....but going to bed to actually sleep makes me very nervous now because I know something bad from my subconscious is about to bitch slap me.
> Makes my day suck, cuz it lingers.


Try this: 



Nature Made Melatonin
I get it at Wallyworld. My husband has to take twice what I take to sleep 5 hours. Go figger. My little 3 mg tablet makes eyelids heavy pronto. Oh, I only have 30 seconds left. Love yas all!


----------



## Kat (Dec 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




LOL I was that way too the first couple of years. I felt so weird, and almost guilty for not decorating. Then I got used to it, and also realized I just prefer to remember the true meaning of Christmas (for me). Now days I don't give it a second thought....other than ''I sure am glad not to be cleaning that mess up."


----------



## Gracie (Dec 12, 2015)

I will be happy when the whole thing is over. And like some of you..no mess to clean up and no bills to start paying for in January by going crazy on presents.

Again..bah humbug! 

Meanwhile, it is a gorgeous day but colder than a witch's tit, so I'm off to my recliner and watch some netflix. I think I am in the mood for Quest For Fire. Love that flick. Not a heck of a lot of talking, but Ron Pearlman makes a great neanderthal and his body/face language rocks it!


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 12, 2015)

freedombecki2 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki2 said:
> ...



Knowing you are alive more frequently is a good thing.  Thank you for making contact with us again.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 12, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Flomax is your friend.........



No meds of any kind yet.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 12, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Flomax is your friend.........
> ...


Give it time, give it time.......  Or you could always go the way of the eunuch.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 12, 2015)

Just had Wallyworld's Marketplace 3 meat, thin crust pizza.  Yes I added shredded mozzarella but I was pleasantly surprised, it wasn't bad at all for $5 a pop.  
Next time I have to remember to heat the pizza pan first so the crust will come out more crispy.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 12, 2015)

I make my own pizza now. Flour tortilla baked with a brushing of a little olive oil, then stacked with my mini multi color mild peppers (they taste like bell peppers), turkey bacon, artichoke hearts, couple of tomatoes diced, parma cheese, feta cheese, olives on a thin layer of zesty italian dressing or ranch dressing after pulling the tortilla out of the oven, slap it back in there til the cheese melts.....instant mini pizza. Not so mini if you get the BIG tortillas.

Norvovirus is all over california. I trust my own cooking better than someone elses.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 12, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Oh I have little doubt, like I said, you guys sort of show me the way.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 12, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I make my own pizza now. Flour tortilla baked with a brushing of a little olive oil, then stacked with my mini multi color mild peppers (they taste like bell peppers), turkey bacon, artichoke hearts, couple of tomatoes diced, parma cheese, feta cheese, olives on a thin layer of zesty italian dressing or ranch dressing after pulling the tortilla out of the oven, slap it back in there til the cheese melts.....instant mini pizza. Not so mini if you get the BIG tortillas.
> 
> Norvovirus is all over california. I trust my own cooking better than someone elses.



Some of those tortillas are 18" across.  Sort of like truck rim size.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 12, 2015)

Got the lights on the tree!  Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer is on the tv while I weave the lights back into the center of the tree and out to the edge.  My grandpa was named Rudolph aka Rudy.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 13, 2015)

Hey gallantwarrior  you better batten down the hatches! And stay safe!

Powerful Alaska storm to rival strongest on record


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 13, 2015)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 13, 2015)

Gee, you are up early this morning ChrisL.  Big push for Santa today, then some serious elf wrapping overtime.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 13, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Gee, you are up early this morning ChrisL.  Big push for Santa today, then some serious elf wrapping overtime.



I am always up early.  Every day.    I haven't used an alarm clock in I don't know how many years.  Lol.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 13, 2015)

Late to bed early to rise makes this man grouchy...........


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 13, 2015)

Checked FB this AM and was feeling a little left out as all the Albuquerque folks are posting beautiful snow pictures this morning.  Then it started snowing like crazy here and should continue most of the day.  Pretty but would have preferred that it held off until we were off the roads.  Wishing all a good Sunday.  I'm off to make myself pretty and then we're off to brunch at the local country club and then some sort of play later.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 13, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Late to bed early to rise makes this man grouchy...........



F'n grouch...      

Did my Christmas gift arrive yet?  Should be a deed to a Costa Rican coffee plantation, maybe cocoa beans, the Amazon description was vague.


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 13, 2015)

blackhawk said:


>


I have the teeshirt


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## saveliberty (Dec 13, 2015)

I fix things in priority order, not order received.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 13, 2015)

Bloody cooker went bang just now when I was trying to heat up my dinner. The trip switches went out and I had to find the fuse box in the dark. Now all I have for dinner is a peanut butter sandwich.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 13, 2015)

Overcast, windy as all get out and weather guy at our news station said to expect at least an inch of rain. So..since it is lightly misting right now and the sky is the color of my cloak in my avie, I got the candles ready. Our little neck of the woods is notorious for losing power. Which is why I LOVE having natural gas stove cuz whats in the crock pot right now (cheesy potato soup) can be transferred to a big stock pot. Just in case, mind you. 






BRING IT! We WANT it! Give us some RAIN!!


----------



## Kosh (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 13, 2015)

It's coming down now! Brrrrrrrrrrrrr! And the power already went off once. It's a portent of whats to come.


----------



## Kat (Dec 13, 2015)

Ugh. It is so warm here...but windy. We have storms moving in for tonight...oh joy..


----------



## Gracie (Dec 13, 2015)

My poor trees and plants are being bent hither and yon with this strong wind.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 13, 2015)

Portent and hither and yon Gracie?  Got a hot game of Scrabble going on or what?  

Does cooker mean microwave or hotplate Dajjal?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Dec 13, 2015)

And the shuttle crew would go bananas.





Hi guys!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Dec 13, 2015)

No gold for you!


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 13, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> No gold for you!



Probably a unicorn, with the horn, no ground and all.


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 14, 2015)

Good morning all.   As soon as it warms up a bit and melts the ice off the roads, we'll be headed north to spend the rest of today and this evening in the north Texas Panhandle, pretty much on the Oklahoma Panhandle border.  I'm unlikely to have internet access there or tomorrow when we're on the road home, so I'll be off line until tomorrow evening.  And I'm going to look forward to getting home a lot.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 14, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Does cooker mean microwave or hotplate Dajjal?


 It was a conventional electric oven with two hot plates, and it went bang. Well I don't do any cooking anyway, I just heat up tins of food. So I can get a small double ring hotplate to replace it.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 14, 2015)

Not a lot of parts to an electric oven, the repairs should be straightforward.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 14, 2015)

Went to bed at 10 last night, up at 4:30 this morning then back to bed at 7 even after 3 cups of coffee, slept till 9:30.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 14, 2015)

With one more Advent wreath candle to light, we are all too rapidly approaching that magical day, that day that brings joy and apprehension in equal measure.

In my faith, we celebrate the approach of Christmas by a simple yet profound ceremony: the lighting of white, pink and finally violet candles arraigned on a wreath which lays upon the altar.  Families with young children are tapped to perform this ceremony throughout the weeks before Christmas.  I remember when our family was asked to do this.  We got ourselves spit shined up, double checked runny noses and untied shoes and chocolate milk stained    shirts, then took our place at the altar.

The oldest child (me in our case) takes a place in the pulpit to read the Christmas story from the Book of Matthew.  It is to read from a family Bible and is the one shot at commanding the attention of the congregation without getting swatted across the seat of the trousers for an embarrassment.

We did not own a Family Bible.  That was just not a tradition in our family.  There was no heirloom passed down from generation to generation.  Rather, I carried Pop's Masonic Bible to the pulpit.  There are plenty of Masons and members of the Eastern Star in our congregation so there was no stigma attached to reading from a Masonic Bible.  The translation is still the King James version.  The only distinctive difference is the gold embossed square and compasses on the cover. 

But Pop liked to store important information in the pages of his Bible.  Stuff like the combination to the safe at our family business, checking account numbers, and occasionally grocery lists.  As I took my prideful spot before the adoring group of Presbyterians and opened the scripture to the Book of Matthew, a veritable waste paper basket full of notes and papers poured out.

All our preparation, all our concern for making the best impression fell onto the floor.  I soldiered through, my Pop stuck the match and lit the candle lighter and passed it to my younger brother.  I then squatted down behind the pulpit and retrieved as much paper as I could.  A whisper to the minister assure the family that a more appropriate time to retrieve the documents would be arraigned.  And with that, we limped from our place of honor and took our seats in a pew in back of the sanctuary.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 14, 2015)

Just got back from the wife getting her boobies squished, about a half hour before we left the "cold" front moved in with high winds creating a nice dust storm.........


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 14, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Just got back from the wife getting her boobies squished, about a half hour before we left the "cold" front moved in with high winds creating a nice dust storm.........



Sorry, I am not following the sexual references.  I was okay until just past boobies.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 14, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Here's the washing machine I put on my Christmas wish list:


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 14, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just got back from the wife getting her boobies squished, about a half hour before we left the "cold" front moved in with high winds creating a nice dust storm.........
> ...


Mammogram. Not sexy. Hurtful.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 14, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Drat it, some idiot has hung out a wind chime tonight, and we are having storms. Someone hung a bamboo one under my bedroom window once and I made them take it down. But this sounds like a glass one and it is further away.But it still makes an annoying tinkling. Well I cannot complain much as that is the extend of how much the storms in Britain are affecting me. I am very lucky as many people in the north are flooded out tonight.


You would not favor being my neighbor.  I love wind chimes and have loads of them all around the house; tiny ones to some that are as long as I am tall!  I suppose it's fortunate that my nearest neighbor lives almost a mile away?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 14, 2015)

Gracie said:


> You would hate being my neighbor. I have a windchime tree. Actually, 2 windchime trees. I collect chimes...hang them in the two trees. And all along the fascia in front of each window. My house is very chimey.


Another thing we have in common, then!  I have chimes in the trees, hanging off the porch, and I am always looking for new, interesting tones.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 14, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


I remember one time when I was little, my granny got a boobie caught in a washing machine wringer. People 5 miles away could hear her screams. Them was the good ol' days.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 14, 2015)

SFC Ollie said:


> Hey hey hey....
> 
> Stopped by to wish you all a very Merry Christmas......
> 
> ...


Merry Christmas to you and yours, too, Ollie!!  Glad to know you're still out there and "rockin' out".


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 14, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


So that's where the old saying "tit in a wringer" comes from?


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 14, 2015)

SFC Ollie said:


> Hey hey hey....
> 
> Stopped by to wish you all a very Merry Christmas......
> 
> ...


Glad yer back, Ollie!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 14, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Hey gallantwarrior  you better batten down the hatches! And stay safe!
> 
> Powerful Alaska storm to rival strongest on record


We didn't see much weather in our area at all.  The map in your article indicated that the outer Aleutians and Western Alaska would bear the brunt of that storm.  They've been promising blizzards for the past week and all we've gotten is hoar frost and grainy snow.  I do try to stay safe, but both State and Municipality have decided that to cut budgets they won't plow roads unless more than 4" of snow fall.  That makes driving even more treacherous than usual because that small snowfall gets packed down to glare ice in short order.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 14, 2015)

Having waded through almost 30 pages of CS, I am glad to be back!  I miss visiting with folks here.  It was grand to see the return of some of our "lost" CS fellow-denizens, too.
Let's see... it's being a more typical winter here than last year, although it started about two months late.  I snagged some super nice, fleece-lined work pants on sale at our new Bass ProShop in town.  Gotta love fleece-lined britches when the temps drop to single digits! 
A friend of mine bought me a really nice set of cast iron cookware for Christmas.  Nothing cooks like cast iron, but I have to get it seasoned properly.  I've been shopping for a wood burning cook stove and have settled on a nice Pioneer Maid model small enough to fit my cabin but with enough space to prep a decent meal.  The partner is getting a chainsaw lumber mill for Christmas (I figure if he doesn't like it, I will).
Speaking of chainsaws...I was looking at Lowe's offerings but found the selection disappointing.  BUT!  As I was leaving the store, an item on their clearance rack caught my eye...a Jacuzzi on-demand hot water heater.  I've been looking at those for the cabin but have put off getting one because they are pricey.  So, I looked this one over.  It's new, but not "in the box".  So I had the clerk summon the plumbing department supervisor (apparently the only person who could answer my questions) to help decide whether I would want to buy this one.  She told me: it could be converted to propane by changing the jet (I know this applies to most natural gas appliances but wasn't sure about Jacuzzi) but I would have to order it online from Jacuzzi; it had been returned because the previous purchaser failed to notice that it was only to be installed outside and would require draining every winter.  Someone clever enough could both change the jet and fabricate ducting.  So, I ended up buying a water heater originally priced at $600 for $125!!!  When I mentioned how happy I am when I can "score" such a buy, she offered me a really nice bathroom cabinet with sink top for $50 (original price: around $250).  Sometimes, shopping can be fun!


----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


----------



## TemplarKormac (Dec 14, 2015)

You kids get off my lawn! Wait what?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Dec 14, 2015)

Funny thing too, I was at Wal Mart tonight. That scenario played out at the customer service desk. Ten registers, one cashier, and 20 minutes of waiting.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 14, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Drat it, some idiot has hung out a wind chime tonight, and we are having storms. Someone hung a bamboo one under my bedroom window once and I made them take it down. But this sounds like a glass one and it is further away.But it still makes an annoying tinkling. Well I cannot complain much as that is the extend of how much the storms in Britain are affecting me. I am very lucky as many people in the north are flooded out tonight.
> ...



Ha! back to wind chimes. Well I hate them, especially when a neighbour hung a bamboo one directly under my bedroom window. Was I supposed to stay awake listening to that clatter all night? I don't think so. I confronted the neighbour and they took it down. If they had not I would have complained to the council about noise nuisance and had them enforce a court order.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 14, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Windchimes are nothing!  Imagine buying a house located under the approach/departure runway at a busy airport?  Of course, the buyer should have known about the airport before investing in the house, but what the hell...the government will pay to "soundproof" your home, so who cares?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 14, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


If there is some local ordinance concerning noise, then that's different.  You would expect anyone who decides to reside in a certain area or apartment bloc to consider those rules before installing such things.  As previously mentioned, my home is located so far away from the neighbors, I would have to set off a nuclear device for them to notice the noise.  OK...chainsaws, gunshots, and airplanes are noticed...


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 15, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I live in a block of three flats in a built up area, and there are council rules to protect people from unnecessary noise. For example it is against the law to set off fireworks after 11pm.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 15, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> You kids get off my lawn! Wait what?



I grew up in an era when there were no colour TV's , no video recorders, no home computers, no mobile phones, no lasers, no space rockets, no nothing.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 15, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


I recognize the difference between choosing to live in a "civilized" area governed by rules and covenants and living in spaces less regulated.  If someone chooses an abode in an area with such rules, they should abide by those rules.  If they unknowingly violate the rules and are later informed of their violation, they should, of course, correct the problem.  In the case of people who buy homes adjacent to places like airports and then subsequently claim government subsidies be provided to correct their noise problems...f**k them.  In case of windchimes or other noisy decorations where rules prohibit certain noise, they should acquiesce and remove them.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 15, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


I would have hung 10 more just to irritate you.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 15, 2015)

Meanwhile, GallantWarrior....in the xmas prezzie thread Ravi (I think it was her) started, I gave a gift of a cyber goat. Hope it arrives safe and sound by xmas day.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 15, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


You know why I have 200 acres and no neighbors?  So I can do lots of things "civilized" people would complain about.  As it is, when I have to walk up to the gravel lot adjacent to my place to ask them to quit shooting at my cabin, they are respectful and cease when requested.  I am glad to say that I have never had anything stolen and the only time someone broke into a storage shed on my place (looking for a shovel that wasn't there), they left a note and $100 bill to cover the repairs.  This being Alaska, such conditions are not uncommon.  I'm so glad we're "uncivilized".
How are you, Gracie?  I've been MIA here for a while and may have missed something.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 15, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Meanwhile, GallantWarrior....in the xmas prezzie thread Ravi (I think it was her) started, I gave a gift of a cyber goat. Hope it arrives safe and sound by xmas day.


I'll see if I can find that thread, it might be fun.  Cyber goats are remarkably resilient and should withstand shipment.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 15, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


That's what I call neighborly. Old grumpy people having a hissy over something as lovely as windchimes is just...cray cray.
I am doing fine, hon. Flareup finally went away and both hands can be used for now. So, been doing a lot of raking and cleaning up of the yard after the last two rain storms. Other than that..just hanging out, playing on the net, keeping the dog occupied since long walks are too damn cold for me to accomplish, lol.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 15, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile, GallantWarrior....in the xmas prezzie thread Ravi (I think it was her) started, I gave a gift of a cyber goat. Hope it arrives safe and sound by xmas day.
> ...


Flame Zone. Called Xday Gifts.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 15, 2015)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Glad your hands are better.  Hope that condition holds out.
Raking is out of the question here, not that I do it much.  It's cold and there's snow enough on the ground now.  It's been cold, but not really bad, so the critters are OK.  I've been feeding them extra grain in addition to their hay.  The Pyr is loving the cool weather and does well outside with her goats.  The doxie doesn't go out much at all nowadays.  At her age, wee-wee pads and newspaper suffices.  She turns into a pupsickle if she's outside more than a few minutes.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Dec 15, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > You kids get off my lawn! Wait what?
> ...



In the Stone Age?

Heh, heh, heh.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 15, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



In the age of valves. Vacuum tubes. The predecessor of transistors. I built several valve radios.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 15, 2015)

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## peach174 (Dec 15, 2015)

Good Morning !


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 15, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Here's the washing machine I put on my Christmas wish list:
> View attachment 56897



Who do you use as an agitator?


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 15, 2015)

Apparently personal protection thermonuclear weapons are NOT deliverable through the USPS.  My apologies for your gift delay.  I didn't want to join Amazon ISIS for free two-day delivery.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 15, 2015)

My "healthy" eating habits slipped for about a week......  Yesterday I went back to eating healthy again.......  Today I'm on a first name basis with my toilet.........


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 15, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Went to bed at 10 last night, up at 4:30 this morning then back to bed at 7 even after 3 cups of coffee, slept till 9:30.


Bad news: Was up til 2 and woke up at 6AM. could NOT get back to sleep.
Worse news: It's Tuesday and I go in at 8 and will likely not get home until 4:30 or 5 AM.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 15, 2015)

Worstest news:  It was Tuesday when bad news happened....


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 15, 2015)

Been busy in the back yard at Doc's we finally got the pool set up.


----------



## freedombecki2 (Dec 15, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Went to bed at 10 last night, up at 4:30 this morning then back to bed at 7 even after 3 cups of coffee, slept till 9:30.
> ...


Goodness. Sleep is often put on hold when you're running a business.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 15, 2015)

I went to bed last night at 1am thinking I would probably be up by 10am. Wrong. I woke up at noon. I HATE sleeping that late. MrG was already up and dressed, fed the dogs, and I didn't hear a thing.

I kinda slipped on the healthy food eating thing too. I gained 3 lbs. 
Tide is way too high for the dogs, too cold to walk very far and I am doomed in my room if not in the yard. The sun is way over too far to hit the yard now, so its cold out there too. I try to find a spot where the sun is hitting but to no avail.
I'm ready for spring now. Fuck winter.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 15, 2015)

Ernie S.  how is the non smoking going? I'm thinking about giving it another go (cold turkey) but not til spring so I can keep more busy when I have the urge. THis gives me about 6 months to prepare myself. Cold Turkey sucks. But it is my preferred method although I always fail. Maybe this time I won't.


----------



## freedombecki2 (Dec 15, 2015)

Oh, I'm down to 5 minutes before time's up. I've been reading posts at USMB and some related links at this session. *sigh* We lived without a phone, computer, and cable/satellite tv for over a year now. I'm so far behind on current events it just sucks. It's been an up and down year, too, with all sorts of changes with my dear husband's dementia. Even so, every day you wake up is a good one. *sigh*


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 15, 2015)

freedombecki2 said:


> Oh, I'm down to 5 minutes before time's up. I've been reading posts at USMB and some related links at this session. *sigh* We lived without a phone, computer, and cable/satellite tv for over a year now. I'm so far behind on current events it just sucks. It's been an up and down year, too, with all sorts of changes with my dear husband's dementia. Even so, every day you wake up is a good one. *sigh*



If you had the opportunity...which would you want back first?


----------



## Gracie (Dec 15, 2015)

I think I would kill myself if I didn't have tv, pc or phone. Whatever would I do with myself???


----------



## freedombecki2 (Dec 15, 2015)

Good luck to everyone who's contemplating ending their addiction to the suicide sticks. I lost my mother to her 3-pack-a-day habit when she was 47. She was my best friend, and I love and miss her to this day. My youngest siblings were 11 and 13 when she passed. I can't describe their loss at all.


----------



## freedombecki2 (Dec 15, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> freedombecki2 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I'm down to 5 minutes before time's up. I've been reading posts at USMB and some related links at this session. *sigh* We lived without a phone, computer, and cable/satellite tv for over a year now. I'm so far behind on current events it just sucks. It's been an up and down year, too, with all sorts of changes with my dear husband's dementia. Even so, every day you wake up is a good one. *sigh*
> ...


Oh, that's right, Save. I got a cell phone for emergencies, but I still don't have a clue how to use it very well, plus it's never where I thought I put it. lol


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 15, 2015)

I often find it hard to know what messages God is trying to send me.  I ask Him for clear and precise language, but alas it is not to be.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 15, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Went to bed at 10 last night, up at 4:30 this morning then back to bed at 7 even after 3 cups of coffee, slept till 9:30.
> ...


Understandable that your sleep schedule is screwed up.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 15, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> I often find it hard to know what messages God is trying to send me.  I ask Him for clear and precise language, but alas it is not to be.



It is my experience that God expects us to work things out for ourselves.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 15, 2015)

Well. I watched the live launch of Tim Peake, the British astronaut, and I watched him enter the space station live too. There is a lot of interest in this space mission in England because he is a Brit, but I expect Americans are more used to seeing space shots.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 15, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Well. I watched the live launch of Tim Peake, the British astronaut, and I watched him enter the space station live too. There is a lot of interest in this space mission in England because he is a Brit, but I expect Americans are more used to seeing space shots.


I see a lot of space shots on this forum........  Some people call em posts........


----------



## Gracie (Dec 15, 2015)

I have a cell phone. One of those cheapies from verizon. I pay 100 bucks per year for it. If I use it for an emergency, it's 2 bucks, but I can use it all that day for 24 hours and call anywhere. I rarely use it, so the 100 bucks does last me 365 days. And I still don't know how to text, or use have the stuff on it.
I could probably live without cable tv. But my pc? No no no. Gotta have that. It saved my life. It helped me choose which method to go with for my BC, it is my doctor, my dentist, my drug adviser, my vet info when all vets are closed for the day, my entertainment...its everything. And I get tv shows on netflix. So of the three....PC!


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 15, 2015)

freedombecki2 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Becki!!!!!! So glad to see you!
You're right. The plumbing catastrophes at 3AM are the worst.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Dec 15, 2015)

How does this guy manage to operate a blackberry?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Dec 15, 2015)

Welcome back Becki!


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 15, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Ernie S.  how is the non smoking going? I'm thinking about giving it another go (cold turkey) but not til spring so I can keep more busy when I have the urge. THis gives me about 6 months to prepare myself. Cold Turkey sucks. But it is my preferred method although I always fail. Maybe this time I won't.


Still at it, Gracie. I have had a couple in a weak moment, (a very stressful situation last week) but I'm done with patches and except for that slip, cigarette free since 10/4.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Dec 15, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S.  how is the non smoking going? I'm thinking about giving it another go (cold turkey) but not til spring so I can keep more busy when I have the urge. THis gives me about 6 months to prepare myself. Cold Turkey sucks. But it is my preferred method although I always fail. Maybe this time I won't.
> ...



Keep at it, my good man, you will persevere! We are all here helping you fight this battle!

In other words, we got your back, Ernie.


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 15, 2015)

And people think it's just a saying.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 15, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the washing machine I put on my Christmas wish list:
> ...


Grandchildren, when available...otherwise, me.  It's lots faster and more efficient than a typical powered washing machine.  I even make my own laundry soap:
*Ingredients*

1 bar (or 4.5 ounces) shaved bar soap (a homemade laundry bar, Dr. Bronner’s, Kirk’s Castile Saop, Ivory, ZOTE, or Fels-Naptha)
1 cup borax
1 cup washing soda
*Directions*
Thoroughly stir together for several minutes and enjoy the results! You can take this a step further and blend the mixture in a blender or food processor to create a powder that will dissolve easily even in cold water. (Just be sure to let the dust settle before removing the lid of your blender or food processor so you don’t inhale the fine particles.) Store in a sealed container with a small scoop.

*To Use*
Use 1 Tbsp per small load (or 2-3 Tbsp for large or heavily soiled loads).


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 15, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I think I would kill myself if I didn't have tv, pc or phone. Whatever would I do with myself???


C'mon over to my place, I have a list...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 15, 2015)

freedombecki2 said:


> Good luck to everyone who's contemplating ending their addiction to the suicide sticks. I lost my mother to her 3-pack-a-day habit when she was 47. She was my best friend, and I love and miss her to this day. My youngest siblings were 11 and 13 when she passed. I can't describe their loss at all.


I can kind of empathize.  My Mom was 59 and Dad was 61 when each died, both were life-long smokers.  My next birthday will be the 6-0 and I'm hoping that I'll have a bit more time to suck oxygen than they did.  I have never smoked, so maybe my chances are pretty good.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 15, 2015)

Warm and breezy today, still no blizzard.  I'm in silent running mode right now because my partner wandered out this way to help with the animals.  Now he's crashed out smeared in Icy Hot with a heating pad.  Since any little noise bothers his sleep, I have to keep things quiet.  Not a real problem, but pretty annoying sometimes.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 15, 2015)

I will type quietly GW.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 15, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> I will type quietly GW.


Not necessary, SL.  Honestly, I usually have the DVD player running more for the noise than anything else.  (I've worn out at least five of the things in the last couple of years!)  I even have a show running when I'm sleeping.  So it isn't a bad thing if I shut it down for a while.  I guess I'm more resentful that my very private lifestyle is impacted when the partner "invades" my space.  Some people never grasp the concept that being alone does not equate to being lonely.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Dec 15, 2015)

Hey gallantwarrior ! How have you been? Nice to see you again, my friend.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 15, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Hey gallantwarrior ! How have you been? Nice to see you.


Nice to see you here, too, TK.  How are you doing?  Have you turned some of you peccadillos around?  How's your Granma?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Dec 15, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Hey gallantwarrior ! How have you been? Nice to see you.
> ...



For now, all the peccadillos are taken care of. My grandmother is having some minor eye surgery done tomorrow to remove a sty from her eyelid that is affecting her vision, and prayers are appreciated. We got into a minor fenderbender today. Some college girls on the phone instead of focusing on driving rear ended an SUV which in turn rear ended us, it could have been a lot worse. Thank God, he was looking after everyone involved.

Also, we had a momentous occasion today. I've lived here with her for 20 years, from childhood to today, and for the first time we put up Christmas lights on the house. I was very pleased, and it fulfilled a childhood dream. And it also put my fat behind to work.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 15, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


Good that your fender-bender was minor.  Sad that inattentive drivers were the cause.  Hopefully, your Granny will come through her surgery with all flags flyin'.  And I'm happy that you have been able to put your "fat behind" to work decorating for a festive season.   May all your childhood dreams be realized (as long as they are moral and legal, heh-heh-heh!)


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 16, 2015)

We're home despite driving out of post blizzard conditions in the north Texas Panhandle, putting up with gale force winds the whole way home, and running into another snowstorm on the east side of the Sandias, but all is well.  Will catch up with everybody tomorrow.  One tired puppy tonight.

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for
Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre's sore back and painful shoulder,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Chris's new job,
GW's new job,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.




P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 16, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> We're home despite driving out of post blizzard conditions in the north Texas Panhandle, putting up with gale force winds the whole way home, and running into another snowstorm on the east side of the Sandias, but all is well.  Will catch up with everybody tomorrow.  One tired puppy tonight.
> 
> Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.
> 
> ...


Sleep well, Foxy.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 16, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> I will type quietly GW.



You can get specially quiet keyboards. I need one because I am in a flat with people above and below me trying to sleep and I type to America at 3 am in the morning British time. I use a Labtec keyboard.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 16, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I think I would kill myself if I didn't have tv, pc or phone. Whatever would I do with myself???
> ...


Be careful what you ask for. 
I mean, what would you do if MrG, myself, and the two dogs arrived on your doorstep asking where to put our toothbrushes...and windchimes?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 16, 2015)

The butthole  has departed.  Party on


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 16, 2015)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


l have extra toothbrushes and dogs are always welcome.  MrG would find the accommodations to his favor.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 16, 2015)

Oh, yeah, windchimes are optional.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 16, 2015)

MrG is exremely bored. He will want chores. Then a nap. And his PC to nap in front of. Me...aim me at the critters. Then I will want my nap after I hang the windchimes in the nearest tree. Yes, the goats can nap with me. Cuddling is good.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Dec 16, 2015)

This knight has returned to his post. I wish you all a restful sleep and pray that you awaken feeling refreshed! I shall stand guard until you all return.

I'll leave you with this, as you consider your flight plans this Christmas holiday:


----------



## Gracie (Dec 16, 2015)

That is hilarious! ^


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 16, 2015)

Gracie said:


> MrG is exremely bored. He will want chores. Then a nap. And his PC to nap in front of. Me...aim me at the critters. Then I will want my nap after I hang the windchimes in the nearest tree. Yes, the goats can nap with me. Cuddling is good.


Goats napping is good.  Windchimes are almost compulsory.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 16, 2015)

We will all get along well, methinks.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 16, 2015)

Even if the B&B never gets off the ground you will be welcome and we will all get along.  I have no doubt.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 16, 2015)

Bed and Breakfast?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 16, 2015)

Oh yes, Bed  & Breakfast.  I have a perfect location for such a thing.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 16, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Oh yes, Bed  & Breakfast.  I have a perfect location for such a thing.


Sounds great! Got pics of the location you wanna build it? Don't give away where it is exactly due to nutbars here...but they can't track land!


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 16, 2015)

Another 5 1/2 hours sleep.......  Woke up, had to piss, took care of that and got a drink of water and went back to bed.......  A minute later I was having the worst case of heartburn I've had in a long while so now I'm up.  
The mulberry tree in the back yard is finally starting to really shed it's leaves, went out to feed last nights popcorn to the birds and stood there watching the leave dropping off the branches by the dozens.  Most of the upper section of leaves that had been severely damaged by the hail storm we had a while ago had already dropped but now it's the main body of leave that were protected from the hail that's finally coming down.  Thankfully there's no wind so I'll be able to rake them up as opposed to netting them out of the pool....... 
Heck it almost looks like a cartoon where the tree is fully covered on minute and nude the next.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 16, 2015)

I lost my cup of optimism.  Set it down and now it is gone!


...hopefully I find it soon.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 16, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  Best night's sleep I've had in awhile, but now I'm off to shower and make myself presentable and then to physical therapy that I am not looking forward to this morning.  My regular therapist can't see me today and I will be seeing her assistant who I don't have nearly the rapport with.  Plus on the road all week I haven't been able to work the shoulder/arm much so expect today's session to be especially painful.  But this too shall pass.  Later. . . .


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 16, 2015)

Cripes, I have come here for a rest from twitter. I said I believed in God and about a hundred atheists ganged up on me.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 16, 2015)

Cute !  





This is the recipe
How to Make Rudolph Cookies


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 16, 2015)

Slept til almost 11 this morning. Got in at 5 AM Still not sufficiently caffeinated to face the world.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 16, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Slept til almost 11 this morning. Got in at 5 AM Still not sufficiently caffeinated to face the world.




You left out the part of when you actually went to sleep after getting home at 5 a.m. 
Sooooooo......... how many hours sleep did you actually get?
What ever it was it was not enough.
That is not good for your health Ernie.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 16, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Slept til almost 11 this morning. Got in at 5 AM Still not sufficiently caffeinated to face the world.
> ...


Hit the sack about 6. I got 5 hours today, 4 yesterday.... I function best on 6 hours, actually so I'm good. I head in soon and have poker tonight, so I'll be there til midnight. I'm OFF tomorrow!
A friend is coming late morning to clean up around here some and then I'll finish my Christmas shopping.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Dec 16, 2015)

Delivered in 30 minutes or less, or consequences guaranteed:


----------



## Gracie (Dec 16, 2015)

I gotta have at least 6 hours sleep or I am a zombie all day. I went to bed at 1am and got up this morn at 9am. Went to get my piddly SS check, paid off the vet finally, went to the market, stopped at the pharmacy and got my flu shot and now my arm is aching and I feel sleepy but messed around in the back yard and the vac is staring at me. It Think I will just let it stare cuz I feel like a nap. Maybe I will get a break from throbbing shoulder.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 16, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Christmas shopping?  Christmas shopping?  Sounds familiar....... seems I've heard that said before somewhere.......

Nope, doesn't ring a bell.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 16, 2015)

Speaking of Christmas shopping, I've always said it's better to give than receive so in that spirit, and since all of you are better than me.......  There's an antique firearm I'm currently drooling over in a gun store not far from here.......  
How about you all get together and get me that firearm for Christmas........






I'll even make it easy on ya.......  Just send money.........


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## Montrovant (Dec 16, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Cute !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are cute, but ugh, pretzels and chocolate....not a combination I can support.


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 16, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre's sore back and painful shoulder,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Chris's new job,
GW's new job,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.





P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Dec 17, 2015)

I have returned yet again. From a galaxy far, far away. My grandmother's eye surgery went without a hitch. So thankful. And in celebration of the fourth Star Wars film to be released in my lifetime, this knight will be dressed up as this guy tonight while I stand watch:






Ha! Take that 1970's kids!

May the force be with you. Sleep thee all well, with visions of lightsaber duels dancing in your heads.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 17, 2015)

Happy Thursday!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 17, 2015)

Good morning everybody.  Hope everybody got a good night's sleep.  I'm sure we were all safe with Darth Vader guarding the Coffee Shop.  

I had a therapist yesterday who thinks pain is wonderful and woke up really hurting this morning, but it is slowly working itself out so I'll survive.  My regular therapist is of the school that if it really hurts, your body is telling you to stop until it doesn't--minor pain is okay--serious pain is not.  I think I like that school better.

Anyhow it is really cold in Albuquerque.  Plenty of sunshine but not supposed to get much above freezing today.  So the snow is still hanging on all the way to the base of the mountain and hasn't all melted out of our yard yet.  Winter in New Mexico.

Lunch and "42" with friends today.  Looking forward to that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 17, 2015)

Mama Fox's advice for today:


----------



## Dhara (Dec 17, 2015)

Why is there a Coffee Shop and a Cappucino Corral?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 17, 2015)

Dhara said:


> Why is there a Coffee Shop and a Cappucino Corral?



Because somebody started both threads?  The Coffee Shop was first and, because of the great people who post here has been long enduring but we can't make everybody love us.  And some folks just prefer to hang out elsewhere for whatever reason and that's cool too.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 17, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> I have returned yet again. From a galaxy far, far away. My grandmother's eye surgery went without a hitch. So thankful. And in celebration of the fourth Star Wars film to be released in my lifetime, this knight will be dressed up as this guy tonight while I stand watch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My condolences for having been born after the actually good Star Wars movies were released.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 17, 2015)

Had a 9AM 6 week post surgery appointment with the wife's knee surgeon........ At 10AM after waiting an hour we rescheduled, she has a 11AM Physical Therapy appointment across town........ 
We're not happy campers........


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 17, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Had a 9AM 6 week post surgery appointment with the wife's knee surgeon........ At 10AM after waiting an hour we rescheduled, she has a 11AM Physical Therapy appointment across town........
> We're not happy campers........



I wish we could charge doctors when they don't keep a scheduled appointment like they charge us.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Hossfly (Dec 17, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


>


What's a fraction?


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 17, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


A split political party........


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 17, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Mama Fox's advice for today:



Look at all the colors man!    Lol.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 17, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Had a 9AM 6 week post surgery appointment with the wife's knee surgeon........ At 10AM after waiting an hour we rescheduled, she has a 11AM Physical Therapy appointment across town........
> ...


I did one time. The wife was REAL pregnant with #4 and couldn't reach the steering wheel any more, so I took the 3 kids to the paediatrician for their check ups. Got there a few minutes before my appointment and sat with10, 6 and 2 year old kids for 3 hours. When we finally got out of there, I left with the bunch and didn't pay or even talk to anyone at the desk. This is before cell phones and I have visions of my 8 1/2 month pregnant wife freaking out about her family.
A month later, I got a bill. I sent the doctor a note detailing the 5 hours I missed from work billed at my normal consulting hourly rate and figured that he owed me about 60 bucks. That bill was never mentioned again.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 17, 2015)

One time the doctor's office had me sit there and wait, only to tell me after like half an hour or so that the doctor had left on an emergency and I would have to reschedule.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 17, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Three hours is a VERY long time to wait.  You must have the patience of a SAINT!


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 17, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> One time the doctor's office had me sit there and wait, only to tell me after like half an hour or so that the doctor had left on an emergency and I would have to reschedule.


That I understand and would not be upset over.  Now if they had waited 45 minutes to an hour to tell me I'd probably pitch a bitch.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 17, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > One time the doctor's office had me sit there and wait, only to tell me after like half an hour or so that the doctor had left on an emergency and I would have to reschedule.
> ...



Felt like a long time though.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 17, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > One time the doctor's office had me sit there and wait, only to tell me after like half an hour or so that the doctor had left on an emergency and I would have to reschedule.
> ...



Ernie says he waited for 3 hours!  I don't think I would have waited for that long.  Lol.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 17, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Mama Fox's advice for today:
> ...


I can really see Foxy dressing that way


----------



## Gracie (Dec 17, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Mama Fox's advice for today:


That pic looks like me! Minus the heels. LOVE what she is wearing. My style! Wise words, too.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 17, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


No, unless it was a "special" situation I would have been gone and probably billed the doctors office for my time.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 17, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


No patience at all. What I have is restraint. That and I was playing with the kids... LOL


----------



## Gracie (Dec 17, 2015)

Todays beach run was interesting. Dead mudhen was floating in the waves not too far from shore and a seagul was floating around it and scavaging. Vulture and a hawk were flying over head but the vulture was more brave but not wanting to get IN the water. So...I use a stick and flip it to shore. Vulture and now hawk swoop down and drag it further onto the sand. Seagull got disgusted with me and flew away. Moki decided two big birds to chase would be more fun than getting wet. 
Karma not interested at all, so as we are walking along, I see an upside down ALIVE crab with black shell and she plays with it until it gets her nose and she whips it off. Good thing it was a small crab! So I toss it back in the water before Seagull, Hawk and Vulture find fresh meat. Over all, it was an interesting day for all of us.

And...my hands are not working so slick today. Dropped my damn plate of breakfast, and karma just happened to be there and got to eat what I planned to.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 17, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



That works.....when they are good kids.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 17, 2015)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yes, Bed  & Breakfast.  I have a perfect location for such a thing.
> ...


I'll see what I can find, or make some new pics.  I did mention I'll be going up for Solstice.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 17, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we're still keeping vigil for
> 
> ...


Looks like home!  I could live there.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 17, 2015)

Dhara said:


> Why is there a Coffee Shop and a Cappucino Corral?


I recommend you as the folks over at the CC.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 17, 2015)

Lots of coffee shops. All are doable, lol. I just prefer here. Maybe cuz there are pillows for seats here and over there it's booths and stools? 


Anyway....I think...no..I KNOW..I am getting poisoned again. Might take a wee hiatus for a bit. Day or two. Or however long it takes to clear my head from fumes wafting about. Might hang out in here for awhile...maybe the Eye Candy thread..maybe Pinterest or Twitter or Weheartit. Soothing stuffs, good stuffs, positive stuffs. My scales are all crooked again. No likey.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 17, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Lots of coffee shops. All are doable, lol. I just prefer here. Maybe cuz there are pillows for seats here and over there it's booths and stools?
> 
> 
> Anyway....I think...no..I KNOW..I am getting poisoned again. Might take a wee hiatus for a bit. Day or two. Or however long it takes to clear my head from fumes wafting about. Might hang out in here for awhile...maybe the Eye Candy thread..maybe Pinterest or Twitter or Weheartit. Soothing stuffs, good stuffs, positive stuffs. My scales are all crooked again. No likey.


Surely not from here, in the CS.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 17, 2015)

Whew!  Spent most of this weekend sick as imaginable.  Fever and chills, and not keeping even water down.  I went to the Uni staff Christmas party and ended up staring blankly at a piece of pizza.  Came home and crashed, slept for over 12 hours and woke up brave enough to face a cup of coffee and some beef broth.  I'll get back to work tonight, but couldn't face going in last night.  Oh, well...maybe this will be all for the rest of the season.
Guess I'll got strip some crackers out of their wrappers for a goat snack tomorrow.  Most air carriers cater some kind of crackers and bread for the crews and my partner scrounges what doesn't get eaten.  The goats are just too messy if you let them open the packages themselves.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 17, 2015)

No no. OUT THERE. 
Stay in a poisoned well long enough, ya get poisoned. I stayed in there too long and see/feel myself reverting to a lopsided Libra. No can do. Gotta get back on even keel. Only way to do that is remove myself from the toxic areas of the well.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 17, 2015)

Flu? I hope like hell this damn shot I got yesterday works and I don't get what you had. It would kill me. My immune system is totally broken now.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 17, 2015)

I don't like being mean. I've been mean. Really mean. So....my cure is....pretty pics! And joke gifs like what the folks in here post. And a vicodin doesn't hurt either. I tend to get grumpier when my high tolerance for pain is busted, too. It has been for 2 days now.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 18, 2015)

Blasteration  !  I have finally given up trying to sleep at 7am after laying awake since 5am.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 18, 2015)

I can relate to chronic pain wearing a body down and affecting us negatively in many ways.  It has been my cross to bear for many months now, but it is improving.  But today has been a particularly tough one.  But oh well.  Maybe I can sleep tonight and tomorrow everything will be brighter.  Certainly those of you in the Coffee Shop who lift my spirits, boost my morale when I'm feeling down, and who make me laugh in spite of myself have been a positive in my life.

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre's sore back and painful shoulder,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Chris's new job,
GW's new job,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.




P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 18, 2015)

Our tolerance machines are broken, Foxy. So...here is something to cheer you up. Works for me, might work for you! And I hope you sleep REALLY good tonight!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 18, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Whew!  Spent most of this weekend sick as imaginable.  Fever and chills, and not keeping even water down.  I went to the Uni staff Christmas party and ended up staring blankly at a piece of pizza.  Came home and crashed, slept for over 12 hours and woke up brave enough to face a cup of coffee and some beef broth.  I'll get back to work tonight, but couldn't face going in last night.  Oh, well...maybe this will be all for the rest of the season.
> Guess I'll got strip some crackers out of their wrappers for a goat snack tomorrow.  Most air carriers cater some kind of crackers and bread for the crews and my partner scrounges what doesn't get eaten.  The goats are just too messy if you let them open the packages themselves.



Hope you're feeling better GW.  And careful of getting dehydrated with one of those stomach bugs.  I find it helpful to drink a lot of not-too-strong tea with a little sugar or honey during one of those throw up bugs.  It does help hydrate you and at least it is something pretty pleasant to throw up.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 18, 2015)

I did sleep better last night.  When I got up due to biological necessity during the night I was amazed that my arm felt great.  It was a little sore when I finally got up this morning but nothing like yesterday.  I'm really missing my naproxen that kept the pain level down consistently, but since the doc took me off that, I am seeing some other positive benefits.  So it will all wear out in the wash.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 18, 2015)

Roger May enlisted his local choir in San Francisco to provide backdrop for this walk through memory lane of old Pogo comics.  Those of us old enough to always look for Pogo in the newspaper will probably appreciate it more.  

youtube deck the halls with boston charlie walt kelly memorial choir - Bing video


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 18, 2015)

Morning all, been up for a while and dealing with know nothings and Microsoft bots in the computer sub-forum.......


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 18, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Morning all, been up for a while and dealing with know nothings and Microsoft bots in the computer sub-forum.......



Is that Tom Hiddleston?


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 18, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Whew!  Spent most of this weekend sick as imaginable.  Fever and chills, and not keeping even water down.  I went to the Uni staff Christmas party and ended up staring blankly at a piece of pizza.  Came home and crashed, slept for over 12 hours and woke up brave enough to face a cup of coffee and some beef broth.  I'll get back to work tonight, but couldn't face going in last night.  Oh, well...maybe this will be all for the rest of the season.
> ...



You could try ginger tea, it's supposed to help with nausea.  It might require a lot of sweetener, though.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 18, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Morning all, been up for a while and dealing with know nothings and Microsoft bots in the computer sub-forum.......
> ...


Yup, playing Loki.


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 18, 2015)

Fortunately, Hombre came in a bit earlier than I expected tonight, so dinner was rescued from the oven in the nick of time:


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 18, 2015)

And in case anybody is not keeping track it is:


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm off to watch the Lobos game.  Catch ya'll later. . . .


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 18, 2015)

Slowly working on one of my other projects.






The colors I'm considering are an olive brown for the frock coat (tropical wool), a yellow or red silk brocade for the vest and light brown or light blue wool trousers with either a blue or black silk cravat.

I'm going to do everything out of inexpensive cotton first to work out all the "kinks" then use that as the "pattern" for the more expensive fabrics.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 19, 2015)

Well here I am again, up at a quarter to seven in the morning on Saturday. I have been awake since about 5.30.
My first port of call is the coffee shop, then I am off to twitter. I spent all day on twitter yesterday. Later I am meeting my sister for Christmas lunch. She visits me at my birthdays and  Christmas and we go to a  restaurant. I am hoping they will have a Christmas dinner on the menu.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2015)

I have been happily pinning at Pinterest, sharing what I pin at Twitter, and am fixing to get in my jammies. I hope I can sleep, cuz I dozed off at 6pm while cuddling with Karma and woke up at 8pm in time for Master Chef Jr, then watched 20/20 and now I am contemplating which movie to watch on netflix OR browsing the web for more pics to steal.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2015)

I am also contemplating on a new hobby...if I can get my hands to work to do it. And I have to thank Dajjal for the idea. Making windchimes. 
BUT...these would probably NOT irritate him. These are made to hang in your window. They can be chimey if moved, but mostly, they will be sun catchers. I have some all over my room already..in the window hanging behind the drapes so when I open said drapes and the sun is shining in...I get little rainbows all over the walls. Some hang over my pc on the light fixture, some dangle from my room divider. No way would I put any of these outside. They are made of swarovski crystals, gemstone beads and the like. Very pretty. So I figure..why not make my own instead of stumbling across them at estate sales? I have A LOT of crystal chandelier prisms too..without the light fixture. I think they would make lovely sun catchers.

Something like this:



























With MrG being a scrapper, I have PLENTY of brass tops I can use for the heads.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 19, 2015)

Gracie, Be very careful of hanging things with prisms and  lenses in the windows. I did that once and when the sun came up a lens  I had put on the window ledge focused the sun and burnt a hole through the curtain. I was lucky the curtain did not go up in flames.

Ps. they are very pretty.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2015)

Thanks for the warning! I will be careful with how I design them.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 19, 2015)

Went to bed at midnight, woke up at 5:30, my right arm had gone numb (laying on it) it was quite painful and my sinuses were full so I couldn't go back to sleep.  We were planning on going up to Silver City for a day trip, the wife was up at 7 in anticipation till I told her I hadn't had much sleep and that it was more than likely she would have to drive home when we were done, she went back to bed........


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 19, 2015)

Good morning all.  Better night last night.  Much less pain this morning.  Life is good.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 19, 2015)

Happy Saturday!


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 19, 2015)

I got back from lunch a few hours ago and promptly fell asleep. I caught up with some zzs at last. But now I probably won't be tired tonight.. So its on with twittering.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 19, 2015)

It's very blustery and very chilly out here today.  They predict the weather will be much warmer again next week though.  That's good.  I'm getting spoiled, I think.  It's too cold today.  Lol.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> It's very blustery and very chilly out here today.  They predict the weather will be much warmer again next week though.  That's good.  I'm getting spoiled, I think.  It's too cold today.  Lol.



It's so mild in England that the daffodils are in bloom and trees are in bud. One good frost will finish them off.
I am afraid global warming is a reality, and it's beginning to affect us.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 19, 2015)

We have 3 of our resident pigeons at the back slider wanting to be fed, one just started pecking on the metal sill plate, sounded like someone was knocking on the door.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 19, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> We have 3 of our resident pigeons at the back slider wanting to be fed, one just started pecking on the metal sill plate, sounded like someone was knocking on the door.



They are very clever little birds. They survive in every city in the world. I take my old bread to town every week and feed the street pigeons.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 19, 2015)

I live near the woods and don't see pigeons too often.  I do see all kinds of other birds though.  I still have a feeder out with thistle for some of the small birds that stay around through the winter season.  Thistle is like the only thing I can put out that the squirrels don't attack.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I live near the woods and don't see pigeons too often.  I do see all kinds of other birds though.  I still have a feeder out with thistle for some of the small birds that stay around through the winter season.  Thistle is like the only thing I can put out that the squirrels don't attack.


We don't have squirrels down here but the typical resident diners are pigeons, grackles and wrens.   On occasion "Candice" a young neighborhood black cat comes by, runs off the birds and eats the popcorn.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 19, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I live near the woods and don't see pigeons too often.  I do see all kinds of other birds though.  I still have a feeder out with thistle for some of the small birds that stay around through the winter season.  Thistle is like the only thing I can put out that the squirrels don't attack.
> ...



We have so many squirrels around here.  Tons of them.  They are very destructive little critters.  They eat plants, flowers, vegetables, fruits, destroy them.  If they weren't so cute, I would wring their necks!  They're funny to watch sometimes though.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 20, 2015)

Stepped out this morning to toss out the stale popcorn for the birds, looked up and the power lines and tree in the back yard looked like a scene out of Hitchcock's The Birds........


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 20, 2015)

My annual Christmas vacation began Friday afternoon at 4:30.  I stopped at the butcher shop and bought the Christmas prime rib roast.  Since Pop passed away in 2008, I have been what Dickens called 'the founder of the feast'.  My brother, a gourmand of the first order, prepares the meal, but I do my part by paying for it.  Five pounds of Black Angus prime rib is currently being dry aged in my Frigidaire.  After six days of laying upon paper towels on a dinner plate, the meat will turn into the most unappealing looking hunk of beef in town.  It shrivels and turns the shade of maroon one would normally be associated with an old handbag stuck in the bottom of the lost and found box in a bus depot.  But that dry aging process makes for one tasty, juicy roast.

The rug I ordered for the bedroom is set to be installed Tuesday.  The wallpaper, which I have concluded is actually made of currency, will arrive by UPS on Christmas Eve.  This wallpaper must be fives and tens pasted together and then overprinted with the pattern I selected.  Not only has it worn a substantial blister on my credit card, but it needs the most expensive clay based wallpaper paste wnd a coat of sizing on the walls which have already been painted.

My pencil post bed has yet to be slept in.  It is ready to take its place, but not until the carpet installers and the world's most particular paper hanger have done their things.  And thus my own personal Vietnam will come to an end.  The bedroom renovation has been just like our experience in Southeast Asia.  It has gone on too long, it has been too expensive, it has torn Pimplebutt in two and after these many months, I can finally see the light at the end of the tunnel.

Every Christmas gift has been bought, but none have been wrapped.  

Occasionally, God has a way of telling me that I may have too much disposable income.  How you ask?  Well, I bought both Daisy the Mutt and my brother's over enthusiastic dog Teddy Christmas stockings.  They look like paws rather than a human foot and are stuffed with basted beef knuckles, raw hide chews, those compressed rice 'bones' and a toy.  Thank you, Lord for the ability to see the folly of these gifts for the dogs.

Mom got a new steel handrail for the front steps at the Big House.  She will celebrate her 81st birthday in mid February and she loves the security of a ready hand rail by the steps.  My brother and I have already installed the rail before the snow flies and she loves it.

Mom has broken our family tradition and has taken in a cat.  We are dog people.  I cannot emphasize that enough.  WE ARE DOG PEOPLE.  But a calico cat now has a wicker laundry basket stuffed with old blankets in which to sleep, an aluminum roasting pan fitted out as a litter box, a food and water dish in the kitchen and an elderly lady's lap upon which to curl up for a snooze.

Mom made an appointment with a local animal shelter to spay the cat.  But she would have to drive to the far side of the county for a 7:00 am appointment in early February.  Both my brother and I immediately saw the folly of Mom driving on questionable roads first thing in the morning.  So we decided to have the cat spayed at amour veterinarian's office at our own expense.

But last week Mom's neighbor knocked on her door and explained that the cat actually has a home.  Her neighbor told Mom that the cat (named Ruthie by Mom) is really named Coffee and will no longer abide in her own home.  Ruthie/Coffee squirms and cries because the dogs living in her home torment her.  Right.  The cat no longer wants to live in her own home because she found a cushier place in the Big House.

So Mom asked if she could keep the cat.  And, as the signs say, "Free kittens to a good home".  Neither Teddy nor Daisy are too happy about the presence of a cat in Mom's house.  

And so it goes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 20, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> My annual Christmas vacation began Friday afternoon at 4:30.  I stopped at the butcher shop and bought the Christmas prime rib roast.  Since Pop passed away in 2008, I have been what Dickens called 'the founder of the feast'.  My brother, a gourmand of the first order, prepares the meal, but I do my part by paying for it.  Five pounds of Black Angus prime rib is currently being dry aged in my Frigidaire.  After six days of laying upon paper towels on a dinner plate, the meat will turn into the most unappealing looking hunk of beef in town.  It shrivels and turns the shade of maroon one would normally be associated with an old handbag stuck in the bottom of the lost and found box in a bus depot.  But that dry aging process makes for one tasty, juicy roast.
> 
> The rug I ordered for the bedroom is set to be installed Tuesday.  The wallpaper, which I have concluded is actually made of currency, will arrive by UPS on Christmas Eve.  This wallpaper must be fives and tens pasted together and then overprinted with the pattern I selected.  Not only has it worn a substantial blister on my credit card, but it needs the most expensive clay based wallpaper paste wnd a coat of sizing on the walls which have already been painted.
> 
> ...



I love your stories Nosmo.  Retirement has caused us to better prioritize what is really important, or at least important enough to continue on a much more limited income.  So no more of those really fun gifts for the doggies that they really don't understand, etc., but we were as 'guilty' as you when we could still afford doing things like that.

As for us, all the decorations that will be done are up.  All the buying is completed and what needed to be wrapped and shipped has long been done.  We send a blanket Christmas card greeting to friends and relatives instead of individual cards, and the money we save goes to the Salvation Army and Joy Junction.   We'll have a quieter Christmas without our kids being here, but have plans for Christmas Eve and will have some of the local family here for a simple, modest Christmas dinner.  I'm to the point I can do only what I really want to do and gives us joy, and that means it is what it is, and it is now stress free and a blessing.

It took awhile to figure out that all the stress I used to heap on myself during the holidays simply was not necessary and nobody cared when I stopped doing it.  And now I do only what is enjoyable to do and I am no longer stressed out by or subject to depression during the holidays.  It is a wonderful thing and I recommend it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 20, 2015)

By the way, In addition to being President of the Procrastinator's Club, I am definitely one of these:


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 20, 2015)

I keep trying to do things, but I am not crafty.  After at least 5 hours of work, I made the little one the most pathetic pony ever, and a Spongebob which looked great when I drew it, but turned into a creaky, half-assed crappy thing after I added arms and legs.  I used boxes, paper towel and toilet paper rolls, and a couple of large sheets of blank wrapping paper.

The Spongebob really was drawn well (not that it's a very hard character to copy).  I wrapped paper around a rectangular box and drew then colored Spongebob.  I then used paper tower rolls to make his arms and legs.....and that's where it all when to shit.  I couldn't find an efficient way to connect them to the main box.  Tape isn't enough.  I tried to cut some slits into the box and made a couple of tabs at the top of each limb to insert into those slits, but still, that turned out to be too weak.  I ended up putting some tightly wound paper towel rolls inside the regular rolls I had used for the legs.  It makes them strong enough to stand on, but it doesn't have the balance to stand up on its own.

That was a lot of time and effort to not make what I wanted to make for her.    She's still going to get it on Christmas morning, but I expect the arms and legs will come off almost right away.  Hopefully she likes having a Spongebob torso.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 20, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> I keep trying to do things, but I am not crafty.  After at least 5 hours of work, I made the little one the most pathetic pony ever, and a Spongebob which looked great when I drew it, but turned into a creaky, half-assed crappy thing after I added arms and legs.  I used boxes, paper towel and toilet paper rolls, and a couple of large sheets of blank wrapping paper.
> 
> The Spongebob really was drawn well (not that it's a very hard character to copy).  I wrapped paper around a rectangular box and drew then colored Spongebob.  I then used paper tower rolls to make his arms and legs.....and that's where it all when to shit.  I couldn't find an efficient way to connect them to the main box.  Tape isn't enough.  I tried to cut some slits into the box and made a couple of tabs at the top of each limb to insert into those slits, but still, that turned out to be too weak.  I ended up putting some tightly wound paper towel rolls inside the regular rolls I had used for the legs.  It makes them strong enough to stand on, but it doesn't have the balance to stand up on its own.
> 
> That was a lot of time and effort to not make what I wanted to make for her.    She's still going to get it on Christmas morning, but I expect the arms and legs will come off almost right away.  Hopefully she likes having a Spongebob torso.



And I'm guessing she will love it Montro.  It was sweet of you to make it for her no matter how 'unprofessional' it looks to you.  Little ones have a very different eye when it comes to 'art'.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 20, 2015)

BRRRRRRRRRR! No likey! I miss summer!
Meanwhile, I am out there checking some drawers to a dresser MrG brought home that needed some repair and as we are standing there..forgetting WHERE we are standing which is underneath the hummer feeder...MrG feels some drips on his shoulder. We both look up and 2 of them are sitting there slurping away, no more than 12 inches away. MrG says he is amazed they are so close while standing perfectly still and I am having a cig, shifting one foot to another, brushing my hair out of my face and he goes "stay still! You'll scare them away" and I'm all like "uh. They know who feeds their asses. They are not afraid of me". I had to laugh at him being a statue and practically dancing around him while slurps were going on.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 20, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I keep trying to do things, but I am not crafty.  After at least 5 hours of work, I made the little one the most pathetic pony ever, and a Spongebob which looked great when I drew it, but turned into a creaky, half-assed crappy thing after I added arms and legs.  I used boxes, paper towel and toilet paper rolls, and a couple of large sheets of blank wrapping paper.
> ...



It's not just that it doesn't look as good as I wanted (although that is certainly part of it).  It also ended up far more fragile than I expected.  If she does like it, she'll probably want to play with it, and I don't think it will stand up to much playing.  

Still, I bought her a few presents as well, and I am going to do a game for her on Christmas morning.  Sometimes I put post-its up around the house with little clues for her when she gets home from school, she follows the clues to get a treat.  I am going to get a big box, put a bunch of packing stuff in it and another, small box, wrap it and put it by the tree as her present from me.  Inside the small box I will put her first post-it clue.  I'm going to do the 12 clues of Christmas, when she gets to the end she gets her real presents.  That I am pretty sure she'll have fun with, unless she is too impatient to just open all her gifts.


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 20, 2015)

Finally took that trip up to Silver City the wife wanted to take as expected though most everything was closed but she got the ride in she wanted.


----------



## Spoonman (Dec 20, 2015)

its been so long since I've been here my avatar is in season again


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 20, 2015)

Watcha doin'?  I have been rapping.


Oh, I mean wrapping.

I can't be done yet, I still have tape!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 20, 2015)

Spoonman said:


> its been so long since I've been here my avatar is in season again



(((Spoonie)))) So happy to see you.  You have been a missed person.  Hope all is well with you and yours.  Are you spending Christmas at your beach house or the city house or elsewhere?


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 20, 2015)

Well I am up at 4AM again after trying to sleep since 3AM. It seems to be a new pattern with me as I used to sleep the clock round. But I have got to get up at 9AM today  to be ready for delivery of a new TV. I have ordered a 9inch portable TV to put next to my computer.Because I spend so much time on the computer I am missing my favourite TV programs. So I thought I would buy myself a small TV as a Christmas present.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 20, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Well I am up at 4AM again after trying to sleep since 3AM. It seems to be a new pattern with me as I used to sleep the clock round. But I have got to get up at 9AM today  to be ready for delivery of a new TV. I have ordered a 9inch portable TV to put next to my computer.Because I spend so much time on the computer I am missing my favourite TV programs. So I thought I would buy myself a small TV as a Christmas present.



I rated your post as a winner not because you can't sleep--that really does suck and you might want to talk it over with your doctor.  But congrats on the new TV.  I love to watch TV while doing stuff on the computer or doing other stuff.  It seems like such a waste of time just sitting and watching TV.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 20, 2015)

I have a 32 inch tv about 4 feet to my left. In front of me is my 45" monitor. Recliner by the tv, comfy pc chair in front of the monitor. Best of both worlds.


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 20, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I have a 32 inch tv about 4 feet to my left. In front of me is my 45" monitor. Recliner by the tv, comfy pc chair in front of the monitor. Best of both worlds.


32 inch tv 45" monitor I knew it that size doesn't matter stuff is B.S.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 20, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I have a 32 inch tv about 4 feet to my left. In front of me is my 45" monitor. Recliner by the tv, comfy pc chair in front of the monitor. Best of both worlds.



I have a 32 inch 3D TV at the end of my bed. But I can't work my computer from there. Actually I rarely use the 3D function  as it is not that good. Wow, 45 inch monitor. Mine  is only 19 inches.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 20, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I have a 32 inch tv about 4 feet to my left. In front of me is my 45" monitor. Recliner by the tv, comfy pc chair in front of the monitor. Best of both worlds.
> ...



I think Gracie said she is using a TV as a monitor.

I have a TV in my room, but I don't use it that much.  Most shows have websites where you can watch the programs a few days after they broadcast.  I have 2 PCs on my desk, I often watch a show on one while I mess around on the other.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 20, 2015)

blackhawk said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I have a 32 inch tv about 4 feet to my left. In front of me is my 45" monitor. Recliner by the tv, comfy pc chair in front of the monitor. Best of both worlds.
> ...


Well, this HUGE monitor helps when ya got cataracts.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 21, 2015)

The elephant is my pc footstool. When I go to bed, it holds the little mini heater.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 21, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre's sore back and painful shoulder,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Chris's new job,
GW's new job,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Freedombecki, Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.




P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 21, 2015)

And yes...the rest of my room looks like that. Colorful. Very...bohemian/gypsy. Bed is behind me while taking the pic. Yep, more tapestries on the wall, India embroidered with little mirrors bedspread, elephant wooden sconces holding native american vases and urns, end table with Gracies ashes, pic of Gracie and me on top of the container she is in, a huge crystal cluster on the matrix next to it, incense burner, shitloads of more scarves, hanging lamp from morocco, etc etc. I live in this room, so everything I love is stuff in it. 
The room divider on the right of the pc protects me from view when I want my door open to the hallway but roomies still can't see me. Plus, it makes a great sarong/scarf holder. 

Good thing I have the master bathroom, which is really two rooms. Sink and lots of space and a window in one...off to the left in a tiny cubbyhole is the shower and toilet. Yes, those look like the pic above with more stuff.

Put it this way....what I don't give two shits about is in the front of the house, which the roomies have access to. Stuff in my room is MINE. Nobody touchie but me.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 21, 2015)

Well it's 2 PM and I have been up since 4AM. My 9inch TV just arrived and I have already tuned in all the channels five minutes after unpacking it. It's quite simple to operate. I only ordered it from Amazon on Saturday and it came Monday afternoon. I like it, its cute and it is mains and battery operated, which means I can use it in the kitchen as well as by my computer in the bedroom. So I won't have to miss any TV while I am cooking.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 21, 2015)

Good morning all.  Overcast here at the moment, but that is supposed to soon give way to abundant sunshine.  The TV forecast was for sun and dry until well after Christmas.  The accuweather forecast says we could get showers the next several days.  Who to believe?  Oh well.  I have long ago given up fretting over those things I cannot control.

Hombre and I finally finished getting the house clean and neat enough for the house cleaners who will arrive in an hour or so.  This afternoon I have to go get an ultrasound of my legs to appease my doctor who was concerned about some swelling (that I have had periodically for 30 years.)  At the same doctor visit she also took me off the 500mg Naproxen I had been prescribed and almost immediately the swelling went away.  Now I can put 2 and 2 together, yes?  But no, she still wants me to have the ultrasound so oh well.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 21, 2015)

Happy Monday all !


----------



## peach174 (Dec 21, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  Overcast here at the moment, but that is supposed to soon give way to abundant sunshine.  The TV forecast was for sun and dry until well after Christmas.  The accuweather forecast says we could get showers the next several days.  Who to believe?  Oh well.  I have long ago given up fretting over those things I cannot control.
> 
> Hombre and I finally finished getting the house clean and neat enough for the house cleaners who will arrive in an hour or so.  This afternoon I have to go get an ultrasound of my legs to appease my doctor who was concerned about some swelling (that I have had periodically for 30 years.)  At the same doctor visit she also took me off the 500mg Naproxen I had been prescribed and almost immediately the swelling went away.  Now I can put 2 and 2 together, yes?  But no, she still wants me to have the ultrasound so oh well.




You have the right as the patient to refuse to have it done if you want to.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 21, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all.  Overcast here at the moment, but that is supposed to soon give way to abundant sunshine.  The TV forecast was for sun and dry until well after Christmas.  The accuweather forecast says we could get showers the next several days.  Who to believe?  Oh well.  I have long ago given up fretting over those things I cannot control.
> ...



I know.  But it won't hurt me, and I have to pick my battles if I'm going to alienate my primary physician.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 21, 2015)

Yup this is me, almost every time. . . .


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Dajjal (Dec 21, 2015)

I finally got two hours sleep after my TV was delivered, then I set it up next to my computer, and now I am watching a re run of 'happy days'. while web surfing on twitter.


----------



## freedombecki2 (Dec 21, 2015)

Hate to kiss and run. Love you all. But my clock is over according to the time clock at the library.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 21, 2015)

freedombecki2 said:


> Hate to kiss and run. Love you all. But my clock is over according to the time clock at the library.



We will take what we can get Becki.  (((hugs)))


----------



## Gracie (Dec 21, 2015)

Raining outside, kinda nippy but nothing I can't live with. I think today will be movie day if it continues to rain. Which also means no beach for the dogs. I'll have to find another way to entertain them I guess.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 21, 2015)

The first official day of my vacation dawned bleak and rainy.  No walk in the park for Daisy.  I did finish the paint job on walls and ceiling, but the trim will have to wait until tonight.

My appointment with the optometrist revealed that I have developing cataracts.  I thought time was up and I was going blind.  Driving at night has been a white knuckle affair.  The doctor told me cataracts are starting in my left eye, but there is one growing in th right eye as well.  They are still too small to laser them out today, but he assured me that by next October I will be under the knife, or beam as it were.

Late next month I will celebrate my 59th birthday.  I called Mom and told her that I feel like a 1967 Dodge Dart trying to pull the steepest hill in town.  "I got smoke coming out of my tailpipe, all the pumps are knocking and I've got parts falling off!"

Mom,asked why I don't get my car fixed.

"It's an analogy, Mom!"  I explained.

"Well, don't do that to me.  Just give me the straight story." she said.

Okay.  Cataracts run in the family, but do I have a loss of nuance and humor to look forward to now as well?


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 21, 2015)

Ugh, horrible misjudgement!

So I've been planning on using wood stainer on the neighbors' playset for a while, but I've been putting it off hoping to do it while they aren't home as a Christmas surprise.  Well, today they were out, so off I went.  I started a bit after 4, by 5:30 it was getting dark and I was nowhere close to done.  Oh well, I'll hope they don't notice and finish it tomorrow if I can, right?

Well, as I'm getting my stuff together to leave......it starts to rain.  

Apparently I should have looked at the weather, it's supposed to be rainy for the next 3 days.  Not only can I not finish, I don't know if it's going to mess up what I already did.  I'm going to have to go over tomorrow and let them know why the playset looks less than half painted.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 21, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> The first official day of my vacation dawned bleak and rainy.  No walk in the park for Daisy.  I did finish the paint job on walls and ceiling, but the trim will have to wait until tonight.
> 
> My appointment with the optometrist revealed that I have developing cataracts.  I thought time was up and I was going blind.  Driving at night has been a white knuckle affair.  The doctor told me cataracts are starting in my left eye, but there is one growing in th right eye as well.  They are still too small to laser them out today, but he assured me that by next October I will be under the knife, or beam as it were.
> 
> ...



Hah!  I think loss of nuance and humor may be in store for us all at some point.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 21, 2015)

OK, I did a little more work on the little one's Spongebob.  I changed how the legs are connected, folding the tops out and then stapling them into the box.  It seems a bit more secure now.  I also made a second pony out of paper towel and toilet paper rolls, and while it's still pretty sad, it's not the worst pony ever of my first attempt.  I took a couple of pics so you can see what I've been talking about.

First with the ponies





And now just Spongebob with better lighting (stupid flash!)





Are those not two of the saddest looking ponies you have ever seen?    I am not crafty.

You can't see it, but the bottom of Spongebob is a bit torn up from having had to open and close it a couple of times while adjusting the legs.  I'm pretty happy with the drawing, I just wish I knew a better way to make his limbs or had better materials for it.

That box on the bottom left of the picture is actually the dogs' bed.  The little one and I cut part of one side of a box out and put a pillow inside for them (chihuahuas).  I save and use old cardboard things a bit.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 21, 2015)

New spring project I am giving myself! This is going to be done to my room.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 22, 2015)

Gracie said:


> New spring project I am giving myself! This is going to be done to my room.



So much color!


----------



## Gracie (Dec 22, 2015)

My style!!


----------



## 007 (Dec 22, 2015)

Pity ole BBD isn't frequenting the CS anymore, as I haven't myself really, or Spoon, because I just ordered a Canon 7D MkII DSLR, and I know those guys know what that is. I'd love to hear BBD's take on it. I finally popped on a nicer camera.

(Hint, hint.. if either of you guys show up.)


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 22, 2015)

Hi coffee shoppers!    Haven't had a lot of time to be online lately because of work and social obligations.  If I don't talk to you all before Christmas, I wish you a very merry Christmas and a happy New Year!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 22, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> OK, I did a little more work on the little one's Spongebob.  I changed how the legs are connected, folding the tops out and then stapling them into the box.  It seems a bit more secure now.  I also made a second pony out of paper towel and toilet paper rolls, and while it's still pretty sad, it's not the worst pony ever of my first attempt.  I took a couple of pics so you can see what I've been talking about.
> 
> First with the ponies
> 
> ...



You immediately see them as ponies which makes them ponies to a little one.  And the Sponge Bob is really cute.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 22, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> The first official day of my vacation dawned bleak and rainy.  No walk in the park for Daisy.  I did finish the paint job on walls and ceiling, but the trim will have to wait until tonight.
> 
> My appointment with the optometrist revealed that I have developing cataracts.  I thought time was up and I was going blind.  Driving at night has been a white knuckle affair.  The doctor told me cataracts are starting in my left eye, but there is one growing in th right eye as well.  They are still too small to laser them out today, but he assured me that by next October I will be under the knife, or beam as it were.
> 
> ...



Cataract surgery is a true medical miracle with 99% of people experiencing no serious issues with it and almost all experiencing much improved vision.  And yeah, Mom sort of missed an opportunity to enjoy the humor there.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 22, 2015)

007 said:


> Pity ole BBD isn't frequenting the CS anymore, as I haven't myself really, or Spoon, because I just ordered a Canon 7D MkII DSLR, and I know those guys know what that is. I'd love to hear BBD's take on it. I finally popped on a nicer camera.
> 
> (Hint, hint.. if either of you guys show up.)



Welcome back.  Spoonie was here just yesterday and BBD pops in for a visit now and then.  I, like you, wish they would come around more often but you're one to talk.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 22, 2015)

Morning everybody!
Is everyone all set for Friday?


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 22, 2015)

Got my Christmas Monday!  My son-in-law completed the adoption process for Harper.  We were all in court to witness it and so were the local TV channels (3).  He earned the right to be a dad through thought, word and deed.  He bought Harper a necklace with two hearts on it.  Opa had a tear or two.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 22, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Got my Christmas Monday!  My son-in-law completed the adoption process for Harper.  We were all in court to witness it and so were the local TV channels (3).  He earned the right to be a dad through thought, word and deed.  He bought Harper a necklace with two hearts on it.  Opa had a tear or two.




Ah!!!
What Great News.
What a wonderful Christmas for you this year.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 22, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Morning everybody!
> Is everyone all set for Friday?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 22, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > OK, I did a little more work on the little one's Spongebob.  I changed how the legs are connected, folding the tops out and then stapling them into the box.  It seems a bit more secure now.  I also made a second pony out of paper towel and toilet paper rolls, and while it's still pretty sad, it's not the worst pony ever of my first attempt.  I took a couple of pics so you can see what I've been talking about.
> ...



I'm not very crafty myself, so they look good to me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 22, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Got my Christmas Monday!  My son-in-law completed the adoption process for Harper.  We were all in court to witness it and so were the local TV channels (3).  He earned the right to be a dad through thought, word and deed.  He bought Harper a necklace with two hearts on it.  Opa had a tear or two.



What wonderful news Save!!!!!  With all the strikes Harper had against her from birth and all she has had to go though and still has to go through, all that love is going to see her through to a wonderful life.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 22, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Hi coffee shoppers!    Haven't had a lot of time to be online lately because of work and social obligations.  If I don't talk to you all before Christmas, I wish you a very merry Christmas and a happy New Year!



And to you too, Chris.  I suspect several of us will not have as much time here as Christmas closes in, but in response to Peach's post, yes, we are ready.  I still need to do a quick wrap on Hombre's gifts but that won't take any time at all.  Otherwise it's all done and it is what it is except for what I now choose to do and I will only choose to do what I really enjoy doing.  That will include a bit of baking.  And I'm trying to come up with some meat and veggie dishes for a Christmas guest who is allergic to EVERYTHING, but that is a labor of love.

And I hope everybody can now just kick back and enjoy.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Montrovant (Dec 22, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


>



I look at that picture and think, "Damn dog!  Can't leave anything out!".    Our dogs annoy me, particularly the puppy, getting into things they shouldn't.  Too bad I have to do most of the taking care of them.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 22, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Hi coffee shoppers!    Haven't had a lot of time to be online lately because of work and social obligations.  If I don't talk to you all before Christmas, I wish you a very merry Christmas and a happy New Year!
> ...



I am going to my mother's where we will have an Italian meal on Christmas Eve and then Christmas dinner at my auntie's house.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 22, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


That's why we have cats.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 22, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I have a lot of Italians and Hispanics in my family so holiday meals are often ethnic cuisine and not what you would exactly call American traditional.  But it's all good.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 22, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



 Don't leave a steak unattended.    They will steal it and gobble it up and then growl at you if you try to take it from them.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 22, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



My mom is Polish and Irish.  She just likes Italian food.  I do have Italian, though it's on my dad's side of the family.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 22, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Sounds like me.......


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 22, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



It hardly seems like you posting without the Captain Jack Sparrow avi.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 22, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I had Doc Holiday before, a long time ago.  Also had Marvin the Martian and Bugs Bunny for a while.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 22, 2015)

I just finished baking and packing up the dinner rolls for Christmas - yay!  My first project in our new oven - and they turned out poifeckly!   

(This is why I miss our dear Syrenn - she always appreciated a good baking project.)


----------



## Gracie (Dec 22, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Yer always gonna be Jack Sparrow to me. I miss him already.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 22, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Just be glad I didn't do Ink........


----------



## Gracie (Dec 22, 2015)

That was a damn good movie.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 22, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > The first official day of my vacation dawned bleak and rainy.  No walk in the park for Daisy.  I did finish the paint job on walls and ceiling, but the trim will have to wait until tonight.
> ...


The challenge is getting on with the new prescription and how long that will work well.  When I sat in the optometrist's chair and he projected the eye chart on the wall (I calculated it to be about fifteen feet away by counting the ceiling tiles) I couldn't see it until he flipped to the largest letters.  " Ah!" I said "There are three horizontal lines!"

"That's an 'E", he said.

I've gone Full Magoo.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 22, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I love the Captain Jack Sparrow avie too--it was the one Ringel was wearing when I first 'met' him here, and it so seemed to fit his on-line personality.  But change is good.  I get tired of the same old avie after awhile too and I bet Jack Sparrow will be back one of these days.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 22, 2015)

boedicca said:


> I just finished baking and packing up the dinner rolls for Christmas - yay!  My first project in our new oven - and they turned out poifeckly!
> 
> (This is why I miss our dear Syrenn - she always appreciated a good baking project.)



Well congratulations.  I think I posted here. . .or maybe it was just on Facebook. . .that I found an old hot roll mix in the pantry and decided to make some hot rolls for dinner that night.  But they came out much more biscuit like.  Hombre liked them though and I fessed up that they weren't really good biscuits but rather were really crappy rolls.  Well tonight I found a tube of refrigerated crescent rolls in the back of the fridge and, thought hey were 45 days out of date-thought I would risk it.  And yep.  They tasted just like biscuits.  But they tasted pretty good.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 22, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > I just finished baking and packing up the dinner rolls for Christmas - yay!  My first project in our new oven - and they turned out poifeckly!
> ...



I love baking, but I'm not a big fan of working with dough.     I usually buy already made dough.  I hate having to roll out dough too.  I just don't like working it with it for some reason.  Lol.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 22, 2015)

One of my all time favorite artists/entertainers/celebrities:


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 22, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre's sore back and painful shoulder,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Chris's new job,
GW's new job,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And the light is left on for Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.




P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.​


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 22, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> One of my all time favorite artists/entertainers/celebrities:



Wow!  What an impressive lady!


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 22, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> One of my all time favorite artists/entertainers/celebrities:


I remember her best as Cat Woman on the old Adam West Batman series.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 23, 2015)

Up at six AM, but I am not complaining as I have had six hours sleep and some interesting dreams. I dreamed I went back to a house I lived in as a boy and there was a factory there. Why I should dream that I don't know. But I am not going back there to find out if its true.
Listening to the news I hear there is flooding in the north of England again. It  seems global warming is causing heavy rainstorms in Britain.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 23, 2015)

Well, getting up early has its benefits. I have already been to the town and got my Christmas food, and I was back home by 11 AM. I heard on the news this morning that this was predicted to be the most busy shopping day in supermarkets, and the predicted peak period would be between 11 AM and 1 PM. So I missed that and got mine early.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 23, 2015)

Have a great Wednesday everyone!


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 23, 2015)

I think space aliens abducted Ringel.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 23, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > I just finished baking and packing up the dinner rolls for Christmas - yay!  My first project in our new oven - and they turned out poifeckly!
> ...




I enjoy making quick breads, too (biscuits, cornbread) - and mr. boe loves to eat them!

But slow food yeast bread is my favorite.   The gluten develops more structure and the flavor is better, imo.   Now that we're organized again, I'm going to revive my sourdough starter again.  I need to test the oven with Real Bread.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 23, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Oh, it is so easy and so much better to make your own.   I cheat a bit by using my KitchenAid Mixer with a dough hook.     Another benefit is not crappy additives in the dough.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 23, 2015)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Red Lobster biscuits or sourdough breads, yum.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 23, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Have a great Wednesday everyone!



Keep typing Missy...

...as I listen to Workin' for a Living on the radio.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 23, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I've never had Red Lobster biscuits, but I bet my homemade buttermilk biscuits would smack 'em down in a cage match.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 23, 2015)

boedicca said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



There is cheese and garlic butter.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 23, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



We don't even have Red Lobster around here.  We have REAL seafood restaurants here on the east coast.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 23, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...




Cheese and garlic butter are not unique to only Red Lobster, bub.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 23, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> We don't even have Red Lobster around here.  We have REAL seafood restaurants here on the east coast.



Not a seafood fan.  Biscuits, however, that is another story.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 23, 2015)

boedicca said:


> Cheese and garlic butter are not unique to only Red Lobster, bub.



But you are not my next door neighbor.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 23, 2015)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



I love to bake bread from scratch too and I hand knead it though that has been difficult to do with my ailing shoulder.  But as that gets better I'll return to making bread from scratch.  By no additives in the flour, does that mean barley free flour?  Does that affect the texture?  I've been told it does though I haven't done any experiments to test it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 23, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



  For sure you live in the prime area for great seafood rivaled only by maybe New Orleans.  But believe it or not you can get some decent seafood even here on the high desert and Red Lobster actually does have a winner or two, but I do think their food is too often overrated and over priced.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 23, 2015)

Coffee........  Need more coffee.......


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 23, 2015)

Dogs........need fewer dogs........


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 23, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Dogs........need fewer dogs........


With cats the biggest issue is generally cleaning up puke (hairballs).   What makes it "fun" sometimes is the discovery process......  cold wet hairball disguised on an oriental rug........ when getting out of bed...... bare footed......


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 23, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Garlic butter works in seafood recipes but I was taught that fish and cheese is a no no.  Garlic butter on toasted Italian or French bread is great for Italian cuisine.  Not so sure I would like it or cheese on biscuits though.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 23, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Dogs........need fewer dogs........
> ...



We have a cat as well as the two annoying dogs.

Today, I woke up and took the dogs out.  It's raining, so they stayed by the porch and just peed.  OK, I gave them their food and decided to wait on my own breakfast so I could take them back out in a bit.  Less than half an hour later I get my jacket and hat on to take them outside, and lo and behold, there is dog shit all over the living room floor.  

I got the puppy and put his face by it, telling him it's bad.  I get it, negative reinforcement isn't as effective as positive.....whatever.  I use mostly positive, but sometimes you just need to put their faces in it.  I get the older one to do the same.....he starts growling and twisting his head like he wants to snap at me.  Fucking dogs!

After putting them in the dog cage, I go to clean up the poop.....and see one of the presents under the tree has a big hole in the wrapping on top.  That is almost surely from the cat.

Not happy with the animals today.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 23, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Dogs........need fewer dogs........
> ...



Hey!  We left it in plain sight for Pete's sake!


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 23, 2015)

So far behind....
So Sunday at 5 PM, Doc Holliday's closed it's doors to the public and opened the bar to staff and 40 invited guests. We had a couple of folks down with the flu, but we had a fantastic time. Many brought food and deserts Fare went from barbecue to escargot and home made ice cream to banana cream pie.
We opened to the public at 8 PM and I was still escorting severely impaired people to cabs and cars at 3 AM.
I love this bar!


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 23, 2015)

Yeah, kind of like that except we don't have fights and chicken wire on the stage.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 23, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Yeah, kind of like that except we don't have fights and chicken wire on the stage.


We could "fix" that.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 23, 2015)

Okay I'm off to the grocery store the day before Christmas Eve.  Pray for me.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 23, 2015)

Had a rotisserie chicken a couple of days ago (we ate about a third of it) then used the leftovers to make stirfry last night.  Since then I've had the bones, skin and gristle simmering to make chicken stock.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 23, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay I'm off to the grocery store the day before Christmas Eve.  Pray for me.



Will send a search party out on New Year's Eve.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 23, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Cheese and garlic butter are not unique to only Red Lobster, bub.
> ...




How do you know that?  Hmmmmmmm?????


----------



## boedicca (Dec 23, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




I mean preservatives and boosters.  My preferred flour maker is Bob's Red Mill.  The unbleached Artisan Bread flour is quite good.  I use that and their whole wheat flour for my basic flours.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 23, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Au contraire!  Conquilles St. Jacques is divine!


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 23, 2015)

I just finished writing the little one's 12 clues of Christmas.  I'll have to put them in their proper places after she goes to sleep tomorrow night.  Hopefully I don't fall asleep too; she'll probably be in my bed, she likes to sleep with someone when she gets the chance, and we only let her do it when it's not a school night.  I plan to watch some Christmas shows with her tomorrow night while she's going to sleep.

Unfortunately it's very wet outside, and is supposed to be for quite a while yet, so I can't leave any of the clues outside.  She's going to get one of the cardboard ponies when she finds the sixth clue (I gave the other pony to the neighbor's daughter, she and the little one have been friends for close to 4 years now), she'll get Spongebob with the eleventh clue, and her presents from me will be in the dryer after the twelfth clue.  I'll have to see if my employer wants her to do the clues before she unwraps the rest of the presents.

Crossing my fingers she has a great Christmas!


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 23, 2015)

The last, and I do meanTHE LAST of the Christmas running around is done!  Mom got her big poinsettia from me this morning.  I give her a massive poinsettia each Christmas, a gorgeous Easter lily in the Spring and a mum in the Autumn. 

 Daisy enjoyed a walk early in the afternoon and then endured sitting in the car as I went to buy gift boxes for some of the garments bought online.  Then off to the grocery store that was packed to the bulkheads with shoppers.  The 'express lane' was just a rumor.  The gallon of milk, English muffins and jar of sugar free Jiff peanut butter were almost consumed by me as I waited in a line that stretched a good 18 shoppers long.  Those at the non-express lines faired worse.

I have to start this wrapping business, an activity I absolutely dead.  If I could wrap gifts with skill and style, I would not fear doing it so much.  But my gift wrapping could easily be shamed by any three year old born without thumbs.

I still have one coat of tung oil to apply to the pencil post bed.  That tung oil stuff takes its sweet time to fully cure.  It should be ready by late next week.

I was thinking about Christmases past.  The most memorable is 
Christmas 1968.  That year held more history and tragedy than it could bear.  But at Christmas, the Apollo 8 mission orbited the moon.  As a twelve year old, the Space Race had held my attention since Alan Shepard blasted off just five years earlier.

The astronauts provided a stunning view of our planet from the lunar orbit.  They read from the Book of Genesis and showed the world what a fragile place we occupy in the vast universe.

But that's not what made that particular Christmas so memorable.  No, that Christmas was the Christmas the Christmas of the Hong Kong flu.  The whole family was down with that virus.  The whole family, except for me.  I shuttled from bed to bed with orange juice, hot coffee, boxes of Kleenex and warm, moist wash cloths to salve my family's suffering.

Uncle Alex would stop every evening at the Big House with supplies of food and medicine.  He would drop off the parcels and bang on the front door, then retreat swiftly to his car.  It was as if we were suffering with Ebola instead of the flu virus.  I'd gather up the cartons of milk and cans of frozen orange juice concentrate and store them in the old Fridgidaire.

This seemed to go on well past Christmas and on to New Year's Eve.

That's when the Hong Kong flu strain finally hit me.  As luck and the human immune system has it, by that time the rest of my clan had recovered.  And that gave me all those family members back to shower attention and care on me.

Needless to say, we all recovered, but that Christmas was one that was framed by true family care and love.  Funny how such a Christmas calamity can stick in my mind.  I was never more thankful.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 23, 2015)

boedicca said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Cause, if a really good baker lived in my neighborhood, I'd know.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 23, 2015)

http://i728.photobucket.com/albums/ww285/NosmoKing0129/IMG_1919.jpg

Merry Christmas from Daisy the Mutt!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 23, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



But seriously, neither one of you have made it any secret what state you each hail from.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 23, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> http://i728.photobucket.com/albums/ww285/NosmoKing0129/IMG_1919.jpg
> 
> Merry Christmas from Daisy the Mutt!



Got a little ahead on the dog biscuit Christmas calendar?


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 23, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



I have to be serious?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 23, 2015)

I survived the excursion to forage for nuts and berries and a whole big bunch of other stuff by the way.  Most has been put away but I let a couple of items for Hombre to retrieve from the trunk when he pulls into the garage and I sort of ran out of gas before I put away everything.  Plus I had to eat the apple I dropped before it developed a big bruise.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 23, 2015)

Garmin?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 23, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Never.  I just had a momentary serious attack.  Don't worry.  They don't happen often.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 23, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> But my gift wrapping could easily be shamed by any three year old born without thumbs.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 23, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I have sent you a prescription for that.  Please fill as soon as you recover from the shopping trip and Hombre unloads the trunk.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 23, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I have sent you a prescription for that.  Please fill as soon as you recover from the shopping trip and Hombre unloads the trunk.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 23, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > http://i728.photobucket.com/albums/ww285/NosmoKing0129/IMG_1919.jpg
> ...


Ain't she sweet?  She's getting her own stocking stuffed with rawhide, treats and toys.


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 23, 2015)

A little Christmas humor for you poor souls still shopping.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 23, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> I survived the excursion to forage for nuts and berries and a whole big bunch of other stuff by the way.  Most has been put away but I let a couple of items for Hombre to retrieve from the trunk when he pulls into the garage and I sort of ran out of gas before I put away everything. * Plus I had to eat the apple I dropped before it developed a big bruise.*


Should I have done last night that when I smacked my hand on the edge of the dresser?


----------



## boedicca (Dec 23, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...




You are such a trusting soul.  Considering all the fakers on the interwebs, I could easily live in NJ instead of Oaklandtown.  But in my case, I am telling the truth as few people admitting to living in the hood.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 23, 2015)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



You could, of course, make up almost any persona for yourself here on line.  But it wouldn't have the same ring of authenticity when you give us little glimpses into your life where you are.  And over time those who are living a phony life here at USMB or whatever will almost always trip themselves up.  So maybe I am not so trusting as I am observant?     But then too, you get a sense of folks you like even in this weird medium, and when no reason is given to distrust, it is infinitely more satisfying just to accept folks for who they say they are.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 23, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre's sore back and painful shoulder,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Chris's new job,
GW's new job,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Againsheila, Alan, Noomi and all the others who we miss and hope to return.




P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 24, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, kind of like that except we don't have fights and chicken wire on the stage.
> ...


You don't want to start a bar fight here, my friend. I guarantee our security will win every time. We're all strapped. Love the avatar!


----------



## Gracie (Dec 24, 2015)

I've been a busy little bee moving many of my pics over to another website. It should keep me occupied for a few days, lol.
I have a helluva time keeping busy at night since I can't sleep until the wee hours. I have tried going to bed earlier so i can get up earlier but my body just refuses. So...I am up til 4am most of the time. Thank goodness for the internet.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 24, 2015)

Happy Christmas Eve!


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 24, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Why so serious?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 24, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I've been a busy little bee moving many of my pics over to another website. It should keep me occupied for a few days, lol.
> I have a helluva time keeping busy at night since I can't sleep until the wee hours. I have tried going to bed earlier so i can get up earlier but my body just refuses. So...I am up til 4am most of the time. Thank goodness for the internet.



I have always believed that I needed 'white noise' in order to sleep so have always had the radio or television on in the bedroom and generally some light.  But I have recently found that if I turn out most light so the room is dark, and turn off the radio or television, I am far less likely to awaken.  I still usually get up at least once during the night I suppose because I am at a certain age, but I am staying asleep for much longer and I am able to go to sleep at a reasonable hour and stay asleep for a reasonable time - unless I tweak this bad shoulder and the pain wakes me up, but that is happening less often as time passes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 24, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



And now I have visions of Ringel05  and ErnieS at opposite ends of the bar.  The bar tender removes the mirror and sets it behind the bar.  The crowd nervously pulls back.  They face each other, feet planted well apart, steely eyed, hats pulled low, elbows bent, hands hovered over holsters, fingers twitching.  You can cut the tension with a knife. . . .

. . .and we ought to be able to fit 'it was a dark and stormy night' in there somewhere. . . .


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 24, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


I'm your huckleberry.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 24, 2015)

Tossed the popcorn out 5 minutes ago and among the regulars a white pigeon showed up.  Never seen a white pigeon before.


----------



## mdk (Dec 24, 2015)

I hope everyone has a Safe and Merry Christmas! Cheers!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 24, 2015)

mdk said:


> I hope everyone has a Safe and Merry Christmas! Cheers!



You too, mdk!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 24, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I've been a busy little bee moving many of my pics over to another website. It should keep me occupied for a few days, lol.
> ...



I sleep with my fan on every night for the noise, but I need it to be dark.  I find voices and the change in pitch awaken me sometimes, so I have never slept with a TV or music.  

Hope your arm is doing well!


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 24, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 24, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


I thought about posting that and decided it might be misinterpreted as me being nasty as opposed to funny.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 24, 2015)

Best reaction to Star Wars trailer ever?


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 24, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Had to break one up the other night. I love alcohol. I weigh in at about 135 and can control a 210 pound drunk and make him go where I want with one hand. A little shove to get him off balance and if you do it right, you can keep him off balance and moving. I call it drunk surfing. I do get a bit tense though. It could turn out bad for me.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 24, 2015)

I tend to get serious and stay so for a while after confronting something like that. simply tossing a drunk is a fairly common occurrence and the "serious" doesn't last long, but if it involves weapons it takes several days. Thankfully, that's rare.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 24, 2015)

I use a white noise website, Foxfyre. Gotta have it when I finally go to bed. I hit the sack soon after my last post here and got up about an hour ago. I am now fighting a sore throat and sore left ear, so I think I caught a cold which I am nursing. No beach today....MrG is gonna have to take them. I'm going to be all wrapped up in front of the pc with netflix or in my recliner with tv. But noise I'm gonna have. I use this one often:

SimplyNoise -- The Best Free White Noise Generator on the Internet.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 24, 2015)

This is the break from gift wrapping. Mit should not take too long.  I delivered the roast beef to my brother this morning.  Dinner at six at the Big House, so three hours left to finish wrapping.

But more importantly, this is my last chance to wish a very Merry Christmas to everyone here.  Between now and tomorrow evening, my Christmas will unwrap and gleam and shine as all Christmases should.  I truly hope that everyone can enjoy the holiday surrounded by family and friends and joy and peace.

The weather here in the Crotch of the Tri-State area would make for a splendid Halloween night, but it is hardly appropriate for Christman.  Bing Crosby can sing his heart out about wishing for a White Christmas, but El Niño and meteorology have conspired to put that notion on the back burner for this year.

Daisy the Mutt endured her Christmas bath last night and failed to find something to roll in during her walk this morning to spoil her fluffy coat and pleasing aroma.  

And so, back down on the floor of the Great Room to finish up my struggles with paper and ribbon.  Merry Christmas to all, and to all a good night!


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 24, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> This is the break from gift wrapping. Mit should not take too long.  I delivered the roast beef to my brother this morning.  Dinner at six at the Big House, so three hours left to finish wrapping.
> 
> But more importantly, this is my last chance to wish a very Merry Christmas to everyone here.  Between now and tomorrow evening, my Christmas will unwrap and gleam and shine as all Christmases should.  I truly hope that everyone can enjoy the holiday surrounded by family and friends and joy and peace.
> 
> ...



The little one and I spent a few hours at the neighbor's house today, they ended up turning on the A/C.    Very warm this Christmas, I hope it cools down enough for some snow this winter!  We had a week or two of good, chilly weather not too long ago.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 24, 2015)

I got the dogs some babies I wrapped for them tomorrow to unwrap..which is the most fun for them. That is, if I am still alive. This cold sucks, but I am thankful it is not the flu.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 24, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Nah.  We know you too well to think you would be really nasty no matter how much you like to be bad.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 24, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I got the dogs some babies I wrapped for them tomorrow to unwrap..which is the most fun for them. That is, if I am still alive. This cold sucks, but I am thankful it is not the flu.



Feel better Gracie.  It really sucks to be sick on Christmas.  But yes, the flu strains going around this year are really ugly ones and the flu shots don't seem to phase them.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 24, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Yeah, I'm bad to the bun...........


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 24, 2015)

That goes for the dogs, too ^


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 24, 2015)

Just finished a huge 2" thick ribeye steak........  I ate too much.......

So from the bottom (and top) of my stomach and Very Merry Christmas to you all!!


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 24, 2015)

I put the claws in Santa Claws.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 24, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I got the dogs some babies I wrapped for them tomorrow to unwrap..which is the most fun for them. That is, if I am still alive. This cold sucks, but I am thankful it is not the flu.
> ...


My security man is sick so I'm at the bar on Christmas Eve. I'll be at my partners' place around 7AM to watch their kids open their haul and then back there for dinner. I was up at 9AM today and will be up for another 24 hours. Merry Christmas, Coffee Shoppers.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 24, 2015)

Okay everybody.  I'm out for most of the next 24 hours.  May I take this opportunity to wish each and every one of you a Merry Christmas, whatever that means to you, and sending you all a virtual hug across the miles.

I really do love you guys.

Christmas Eve in Old Town, Albuquerque.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 24, 2015)

Hello America from the future. I am up at 4.30 AM on Christmas morning, and as I cannot sleep I thought I would wish you all a happy Christmas .


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 24, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Hello America from the future. I am up at 4.30 AM on Christmas morning, and as I cannot sleep I thought I would wish you all a happy Christmas .


See, that's what ya get for living in England......... 

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Dec 25, 2015)

Check out what Santa was doing to the drones people kept flying in his face. Don't fly drones in Santa's face. 






Merry Christmas guys!


----------



## peach174 (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas Everybody!!

Been busy cooking


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 25, 2015)

My 12 clues of Christmas were a disaster.    The little one got through 10 of them and stopped to play with the presents she has already opened.  I don't even know when she's going to finish and get to her presents from me. 

She didn't even want any of the bacon and eggs I made for breakfast!


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 25, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> My 12 clues of Christmas were a disaster.    The little one got through 10 of them and stopped to play with the presents she has already opened.  I don't even know when she's going to finish and get to her presents from me.
> 
> She didn't even want any of the bacon and eggs I made for breakfast!


The whims of youth are like the flight of a butterfly, random and seemingly without purpose.  Toss in the temptations of Christmas and all predictability is lost in the bargain.

But, no doubt, she had a magical Christmas she will never forget.  Rejoice in that, and have a Merry Cjristmas!


----------



## Sherry (Dec 25, 2015)

Hello Foxy and friends...dropping by to wish everyone a Merry Christmas from WQ and me. It's been a busy time of season and the highlight was a couple of weeks ago when my 26 year old daughter joined us at Disney World. It was fun watching her and her 17 year old brother act like kids again. We had a blast at the Magic Kingdom and Mickey's Christmas party. A full day was spent at EPCOT. My kids and I have been a couple dozen times and are huge fans. WQ already wants to go back next Christmas, and my son and him want to check out the Star Wars exhibit. Disney will be opening a new section of their theme park dedicated to Star Wars, and it's supposed to be out of this world. We had a lovely Christmas Eve with WQ's family, and were pleasantly surprised at how light the traffic was traveling there and back home. The last couple of visits have taken 2 1/2 hours, and this time it was just over 1 1/2 hours. We will head over to my Mom's soon, where I have no doubt that a Merry Christmas will be had by all. I hope everyone enjoys their day as well.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Whew!  Spent most of this weekend sick as imaginable.  Fever and chills, and not keeping even water down.  I went to the Uni staff Christmas party and ended up staring blankly at a piece of pizza.  Came home and crashed, slept for over 12 hours and woke up brave enough to face a cup of coffee and some beef broth.  I'll get back to work tonight, but couldn't face going in last night.  Oh, well...maybe this will be all for the rest of the season.
> ...


Thanks,  Foxy!  I drank as much mint and catnip teas as I could.   But you know how it is when everything comes back faster than it went down.   I' m better now.  Merry Christmas!


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 25, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> My 12 clues of Christmas were a disaster.    The little one got through 10 of them and stopped to play with the presents she has already opened.  I don't even know when she's going to finish and get to her presents from me.
> 
> She didn't even want any of the bacon and eggs I made for breakfast!



I understand completely, pretty happy with the box most of the time...

Chase the ribbon across the floor...


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 25, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Hello Foxy and friends...dropping by to wish everyone a Merry Christmas from WQ and me. It's been a busy time of season and the highlight was a couple of weeks ago when my 26 year old daughter joined us at Disney World. It was fun watching her and her 17 year old brother act like kids again. We had a blast at the Magic Kingdom and Mickey's Christmas party. A full day was spent at EPCOT. My kids and I have been a couple dozen times and are huge fans. WQ already wants to go back next Christmas, and my son and him want to check out the Star Wars exhibit. Disney will be opening a new section of their theme park dedicated to Star Wars, and it's supposed to be out of this world. We had a lovely Christmas Eve with WQ's family, and were pleasantly surprised at how light the traffic was traveling there and back home. The last couple of visits have taken 2 1/2 hours, and this time it was just over 1 1/2 hours. We will head over to my Mom's soon, where I have no doubt that a Merry Christmas will be had by all. I hope everyone enjoys their day as well.



You can read happiness all through your post Sherry.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 25, 2015)

We are developing a family plan for experiences in 2016 versus gift giving.  Should be interesting to see how everyone feels about that.  Still buy for the little ones.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 25, 2015)

I finally got to sleep at 5am in the middle of the movie WindTalkers, woke up an hour ago. Feeling back to normal so I am dressed and ready for the day. Dogs got their prezzies out from the wrapping and are now gnawing on the stuffed toys inside.

I am SO glad today is Christmas and it's over. I used to love this day, but haven't for the past 5 years or so. Maybe cuz its just me and MrG. I miss the inlaws being here.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas everyone!  Hope everyone is having a great time today!


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 25, 2015)

Now that is how you do Christmas lights.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 25, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Hello Foxy and friends...dropping by to wish everyone a Merry Christmas from WQ and me. It's been a busy time of season and the highlight was a couple of weeks ago when my 26 year old daughter joined us at Disney World. It was fun watching her and her 17 year old brother act like kids again. We had a blast at the Magic Kingdom and Mickey's Christmas party. A full day was spent at EPCOT. My kids and I have been a couple dozen times and are huge fans. WQ already wants to go back next Christmas, and my son and him want to check out the Star Wars exhibit. Disney will be opening a new section of their theme park dedicated to Star Wars, and it's supposed to be out of this world. We had a lovely Christmas Eve with WQ's family, and were pleasantly surprised at how light the traffic was traveling there and back home. The last couple of visits have taken 2 1/2 hours, and this time it was just over 1 1/2 hours. We will head over to my Mom's soon, where I have no doubt that a Merry Christmas will be had by all. I hope everyone enjoys their day as well.



Thanks Sherry and hope you and WQ had a great Christmas.  We've missed you in the CS.   Mama Fox ((hugs))


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 25, 2015)

And looks like we all made it through the day in good shape and will remember this as a good Christmas.   All the guests just departed and I am absolutely exhausted but it is a happy tired.  I'm going to get into more comfortable clothes and kick back with Hombre for the evening.  And we don't have a single thing we're responsible for, have to do, have to go tomorrow.   Today was good. Tomorrow will be better except we are expecting a monster storm this weekend I think.  And that's all good too.


----------



## Dhara (Dec 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!  Hope everyone is having a great time today!


You too Chris.  My kids say this was the best Christmas ever!


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 25, 2015)

This Christmas it was easy to enjoy.  On the one hand, there was Harper's adoption on Monday.  Then I found out two of my coworkers lost a relative in a robbery/murder Sunday.  P-e-r-s-p-e-c-t-I-v-e.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 26, 2015)

Dhara said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Merry Christmas everyone!  Hope everyone is having a great time today!
> ...



Thanks Dhara!  I'm glad you and your kids had a great day!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 26, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> This Christmas it was easy to enjoy.  On the one hand, there was Harper's adoption on Monday.  Then I found out two of my coworkers lost a relative in a robbery/murder Sunday.  P-e-r-s-p-e-c-t-I-v-e.



How sad for them, right around the holidays too.    Terrible.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 26, 2015)

Dhara said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Merry Christmas everyone!  Hope everyone is having a great time today!
> ...



All Christmases should be the best Christmas ever.   It doesn't always work out that way, but that is the way it ought to be.    Hope yours was great Dhara.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 26, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> This Christmas it was easy to enjoy.  On the one hand, there was Harper's adoption on Monday.  Then I found out two of my coworkers lost a relative in a robbery/murder Sunday.  P-e-r-s-p-e-c-t-I-v-e.



Some things I guess we aren't supposed to understand.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 26, 2015)

And good morning everybody on the second day of Christmas.  We have absolutely no place to go, nobody to see, and nothing we need to do today.  I am soooo ready for a day like this.  Life is good in spite of being under a severe winter storm warning today.

Some concern for our Alabama folks as Birmingham had some bad tornado damage yesterday.  That would be Kat and Ernie.  Possibly others that I don't know for sure where they hail from.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 26, 2015)

Ernie would never let a tornado hurt the bar.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 26, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > This Christmas it was easy to enjoy.  On the one hand, there was Harper's adoption on Monday.  Then I found out two of my coworkers lost a relative in a robbery/murder Sunday.  P-e-r-s-p-e-c-t-I-v-e.
> ...



From what I understand so far, this person was a firefighter set to retire in 2016.  A very generous soul, so much so that his furniture is being donated to a family that had their home burn down.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 26, 2015)

And on the Second Day of Christmas from Mama Fox:


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 26, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Ernie would never let a tornado hurt the bar.


Birmingham is way north of here.
We had a little rain but mostly cloudy yesterday the sun did poke out briefly a couple times. Our high was 82 degrees. Tough when you have to turn on the AC on Christmas Day.
I had no family with me this Christmas, but spent the day with my dearest friends and ate like a king. I received some very thoughtful gifts, but the one that brought a tear to my eye is a framed photograph of my closest friends and business partners that was taken at out closed Christmas party last Sunday.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 26, 2015)

sometimes you just have to look at things from a different angle.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 26, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I finally got to sleep at 5am in the middle of the movie WindTalkers, woke up an hour ago. Feeling back to normal so I am dressed and ready for the day. Dogs got their prezzies out from the wrapping and are now gnawing on the stuffed toys inside.
> 
> I am SO glad today is Christmas and it's over. I used to love this day, but haven't for the past 5 years or so. Maybe cuz its just me and MrG. I miss the inlaws being here.


Christmas hasn't really meant anything to me personally for 45 years other than a day where all the stores are closed and I got paid double (sometimes triple) for working it, same with every holiday.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 26, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I finally got to sleep at 5am in the middle of the movie WindTalkers, woke up an hour ago. Feeling back to normal so I am dressed and ready for the day. Dogs got their prezzies out from the wrapping and are now gnawing on the stuffed toys inside.
> ...



Though I remember some good things, childhood Christmases were mostly a negative for me and most memories are stressful ones.  But Hombre has always loved the traditions of Christmas and I was determined that my kids would have good memories, so made the effort to make it happen for all of them.  But the old tapes still ran and I continually had to fight off depression during the holidays for years.  But more recently, once I decided that it was THEIR responsibility to build Christmas memories and I made a proactive choice to do nothing I didn't want to do, things have improved for me.  I don't dread the holidays as I once did and I enjoy myself a lot more.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 26, 2015)

It is starting to snow here with the forecast for 4 to 8 inches of accumulation before high winds tear a snow hold over Albuquerque later today.  So experience informs me we may get a dusting.


----------



## 007 (Dec 26, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Pity ole BBD isn't frequenting the CS anymore, as I haven't myself really, or Spoon, because I just ordered a Canon 7D MkII DSLR, and I know those guys know what that is. I'd love to hear BBD's take on it. I finally popped on a nicer camera.
> ...


Yeah I researched for months before I settled on this Canon, so just in case one of those guys pops in... Spoonman Big Black Dog ...


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 26, 2015)

How did you get the camera to take pictures of itself?


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 26, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> It is starting to snow here with the forecast for 4 to 8 inches of accumulation before high winds tear a snow hold over Albuquerque later today.  So experience informs me we may get a dusting.



According to the weather app on the dock on this PC, it's currently 77 degrees here.  We have the A/C running.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 26, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > It is starting to snow here with the forecast for 4 to 8 inches of accumulation before high winds tear a snow hold over Albuquerque later today.  So experience informs me we may get a dusting.
> ...



28f here and temperature dropping, snowing pretty well and the ground is getting white but the streets and sidewalks are still too warm for it to stick much there yet.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 26, 2015)

Gorgeous day but having some winds that are cooler than norm, so its a tad nippy although clear. Big fire on the 101 down there by Ojai/SB area and with this wind..not a good thing. Hope it rains again to help the firefighters. It already hopped the hwy and is now down by the beach.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 26, 2015)

The weather in northern Britain is terrible. They have been flooded every week for the last month.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 26, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Every year I hope for a little snow for the little one.  I want to do some sledding with her again before she gets too big!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 26, 2015)

Maybe not from this storm Montro. . . .it's really turning ugly several places:


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 26, 2015)

I'm still alive and well!  Dropping in to catch everybody up on all the news.  For starters, hope everybody had a wonderful Christmas and best wishes for a Happy New Year to everybody.  Yes, 007, that Canon EOS 7D you purchased is a great camera.  I'm sure you'll enjoy it.  I have mostly Nikon cameras but I do happen to have a Canon 6D and I like it a lot.  That 7D will get you some great photos so enjoy!  Now, to catch everybody up on all the news.  Hunting season here was really good this year.  I got a nice 8 pointer and a medium sized 6 pointer.  My buddy, the vet, now that's a different story!  With his bow he got one of the biggest deer I have ever seen on the farm.  He got a very large rack 10 pointer (and I mean very large) that weighed between 275 and 300 pounds.  It was truly a nice deer.  I will not post a picture because of the big shit storm last year when I posted a picture of a deer I had bagged so just take my word for it.  This was a massive deer!  Now, being around him is a challenge because he won't shut up about getting this deer!  Don't blame him.  It's truly one to brag about.  Corn crop was good and the harvest went off with no problems.  Christmas was nice.  I suppose the only problem was that Mrs. BBD over-cooked the prime rib.  Santa was good to me and even nicer to Mrs. BBD.  Now we're both just sitting around waiting for 2016 to begin.  My oldest grandson is in his first year of college at VMI and looks very handsome in his uniform. His goal is to finish up there and go into the Air Force as a pilot.  I didn't know that outside of the Air Force Academy, VMI produces the second largest number of Air Force pilots.  Taco is still being his old self.  Likes me if Mrs. BBD isn't around but if she is he won't give me the time of day.  He doesn't know that if it wasn't for me, Santa Paws would not have made a stop at our house last night.  Mrs. BBD has been getting by with only cortisone shots in her knee but they are not lasting very long any more so she will have that knee replacement in the early spring up at the Mayo Clinic (Methodist Hospital) in Rochester, MN. Aside from the knee troubles, she is doing just fine.  I'll be heading up to Monroe Truck Equipment in Monroe, WI pretty soon to have them put a tonneau cover on the back of my new truck.  I've been waiting until after Christmas to get it done.  I know we aren't supposed to talk politics here, but in a general sort of way I will say that I'm getting tired of the political crap on tv.  Some of the politicians need to be put in jail and some of them need to simply shut up.  Will be glad when it's all over with.  I know that officially, winter has only been here for a few days but I'm already looking forward to spring.  Myself, I am doing just fine.  Just had all of my routine check-ups with the doctors last week and they said if I didn't get hit by a truck I should do pretty well for a long time to come yet.  With that said, I will say "Good night" and wish good things for everybody and if you're in the area, stop by and help me eat up all of these left over Christmas cookies.  Mrs. BBD over did it again this year.  She always does.  I'll be eating cookies until the middle of next month!


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 26, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Maybe not from this storm Montro. . . .it's really turning ugly several places:
> 
> View attachment 57939


Yup, we have a 70% chance of snow starting now.........  That's right folks, 1 - 4 inches expected overnight and considering it's El Paso with all the experience these people have driving in it I'll be staying home and hoping no one a half a mile away on Rte 54 comes through the house..............


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 26, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> I'm still alive and well!  Dropping in to catch everybody up on all the news.  For starters, hope everybody had a wonderful Christmas and best wishes for a Happy New Year to everybody.  Yes, 007, that Canon EOS 7D you purchased is a great camera.  I'm sure you'll enjoy it.  I have mostly Nikon cameras but I do happen to have a Canon 6D and I like it a lot.  That 7D will get you some great photos so enjoy!  Now, to catch everybody up on all the news.  Hunting season here was really good this year.  I got a nice 8 pointer and a medium sized 6 pointer.  My buddy, the vet, now that's a different story!  With his bow he got one of the biggest deer I have ever seen on the farm.  He got a very large rack 10 pointer (and I mean very large) that weighed between 275 and 300 pounds.  It was truly a nice deer.  I will not post a picture because of the big shit storm last year when I posted a picture of a deer I had bagged so just take my word for it.  This was a massive deer!  Now, being around him is a challenge because he won't shut up about getting this deer!  Don't blame him.  It's truly one to brag about.  Corn crop was good and the harvest went off with no problems.  Christmas was nice.  I suppose the only problem was that Mrs. BBD over-cooked the prime rib.  Santa was good to me and even nicer to Mrs. BBD.  Now we're both just sitting around waiting for 2016 to begin.  My oldest grandson is in his first year of college at VMI and looks very handsome in his uniform. His goal is to finish up there and go into the Air Force as a pilot.  I didn't know that outside of the Air Force Academy, VMI produces the second largest number of Air Force pilots.  Taco is still being his old self.  Likes me if Mrs. BBD isn't around but if she is he won't give me the time of day.  He doesn't know that if it wasn't for me, Santa Paws would not have made a stop at our house last night.  Mrs. BBD has been getting by with only cortisone shots in her knee but they are not lasting very long any more so she will have that knee replacement in the early spring up at the Mayo Clinic (Methodist Hospital) in Rochester, MN. Aside from the knee troubles, she is doing just fine.  I'll be heading up to Monroe Truck Equipment in Monroe, WI pretty soon to have them put a tonneau cover on the back of my new truck.  I've been waiting until after Christmas to get it done.  I know we aren't supposed to talk politics here, but in a general sort of way I will say that I'm getting tired of the political crap on tv.  Some of the politicians need to be put in jail and some of them need to simply shut up.  Will be glad when it's all over with.  I know that officially, winter has only been here for a few days but I'm already looking forward to spring.  Myself, I am doing just fine.  Just had all of my routine check-ups with the doctors last week and they said if I didn't get hit by a truck I should do pretty well for a long time to come yet.  With that said, I will say "Good night" and wish good things for everybody and if you're in the area, stop by and help me eat up all of these left over Christmas cookies.  Mrs. BBD over did it again this year.  She always does.  I'll be eating cookies until the middle of next month!



So happy you stopped in BBD.  We miss you a lot around here.   And you didn't get any flack from me with the hunter's shot but I bow to your prudence about that.  

Glad all is well with you and yours.  Mrs. BBD's knee remains on the Vigil List where it has remained until all that is resolved.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 26, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe not from this storm Montro. . . .it's really turning ugly several places:
> ...



We were watching the Sun Bowl (at El Paso) earlier and it was snowing like crazy.  And according to that map I posted a little while ago you are squarely inside the blizzard threat area moreso than we are.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 26, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


That's actually about 6.5 miles from the house but at a little higher elevation,  While it was snowing there it was raining here.  Las Cruces is getting it more than El Paso and they're predicting about a foot or two of snow in Alamogordo.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 26, 2015)

It appears that during my 45 minute power nap in the office chair it had started snowing here.  The roofs, gravel and grassy areas are coated but the roads and concrete areas are just wet, my outside thermometer is reading 39 degrees.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 26, 2015)

Gracie said:


>


Yikes!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 26, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Got my Christmas Monday!  My son-in-law completed the adoption process for Harper.  We were all in court to witness it and so were the local TV channels (3).  He earned the right to be a dad through thought, word and deed.  He bought Harper a necklace with two hearts on it.  Opa had a tear or two.


That's too good, Save!  Congratulations to your SIL and the whole family, especially Harper, who now has an "official" Dad!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 26, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> One of my all time favorite artists/entertainers/celebrities:


Quite an artiste!


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 27, 2015)

Welllllll, I've been up since about 3:30, woke up again with what feels like severe heartburn, when I get out of bed I start coughing and it get's momentarily worse then works it's way up my neck into my head causing a major headache that lasts for about 30 seconds before (mostly) dissipating.  I was up for an hour then tried to go back to sleep, laid there for another hour before getting back up.  this has been an intermittent problem for the last couple of weeks, I'll call the VA and see if I can get in to see my PCP soon.  
So far it looks like we've had a minimum of 6 inches of snow overnight, I'll try to post some pictures later.  The temp still reads 33 degrees out back so hopefully later today most of it will be gone as I need to make a grocery run.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 27, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Welllllll, I've been up since about 3:30, woke up again with what feels like severe heartburn, when I get out of bed I start coughing and it get's momentarily worse then works it's way up my neck into my head causing a major headache that lasts for about 30 seconds before (mostly) dissipating.  I was up for an hour then tried to go back to sleep, laid there for another hour before getting back up.  this has been an intermittent problem for the last couple of weeks, I'll call the VA and see if I can get in to see my PCP soon.
> So far it looks like we've had a minimum of 6 inches of snow overnight, I'll try to post some pictures later.  The temp still reads 33 degrees out back so hopefully later today most of it will be gone as I need to make a grocery run.



Feel better Ringel.  That does look like something that needs to be checked out.  One of our Christmas dinner guests was my uncle by marriage niece who has recently moved here and has been totally embraced into the family as a new 'cousin'.  She has quickly become one of my favorite people.  But she was having all sorts of problems as you describe and was tested and found to be allergic to almost all of the foods she was eating:  apple, barley, wax string beans, melon, eggs, ginger, anything associated with grapes, kale, anything citrus, all dairy, mushrooms, onion, peanuts, most peppers, quinoa, rice, cadmium/chocolate, wheat, amaranth flour.  She is not allergic to poultry or meat but chooses not to eat pork.  But she is avoiding all this stuff for several months and, because almost all are #1 level allergies on a #1 to #4 scale--#4 being the most severe--she should then be able to start reintroducing them.  A couple of things were #4 allergies and she probably will always need to avoid those.

She says she was always convinced her allergies were environmental but that turned out not to be the case.
She says she is feeling so much better, but she was a challenge to cook for on Christmas Day.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 27, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Welllllll, I've been up since about 3:30, woke up again with what feels like severe heartburn, when I get out of bed I start coughing and it get's momentarily worse then works it's way up my neck into my head causing a major headache that lasts for about 30 seconds before (mostly) dissipating.  I was up for an hour then tried to go back to sleep, laid there for another hour before getting back up.  this has been an intermittent problem for the last couple of weeks, I'll call the VA and see if I can get in to see my PCP soon.
> ...


not food allergies, was tested, all mine are environmental.  The only real change I've made in the last month was to start taking the generic Metamucil, one of the side effects can be persistent heartburn and acid reflux but this is also related to my chest, when I cough it not only gives me heartburn but I also get a brief burning in my lungs.  Heck I may have walking pneumonia, bronchitis or there could be mold in the walls or roof of the house and with the house closed up.......  
If I take benadryl I'm fine so I don't know and I do tend to have a constant low grade headache.  I know it's not the heart, that was just checked out so.......


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 27, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



It's never good to over stress yourself and expect perfection.  It's all about enjoying the time with family and friends, IMO.  I'm sure all of your friends and family would rather have you enjoying yourself as a Christmas present instead of stressing yourself out.  You know, I'll bet your friends and family have told you to just sit down and relax!  Lol.     Sounds like you've got it right now.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 27, 2015)

My auntie was a bit upset this year at my uncle (her brother).  Yikes.  Lol.  She called to invite him, and he told her he didn't want to leave his new girlfriend alone and that she couldn't come (for some reason - I don't recall the excuse), and so my auntie was rather put off by that, given the fact that we had my grandmother there for the day from the nursing home.  I asked, where is Uncle Jimmy? and got an earful.    Good day though.  Lots of good food and lots of laughs.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 27, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > It is starting to snow here with the forecast for 4 to 8 inches of accumulation before high winds tear a snow hold over Albuquerque later today.  So experience informs me we may get a dusting.
> ...



And you're sad about that?    I don't miss the cold or the snow after last year.  Remember some of the pictures I posted last year?  Here, let me remind you.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 27, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Welllllll, I've been up since about 3:30, woke up again with what feels like severe heartburn, when I get out of bed I start coughing and it get's momentarily worse then works it's way up my neck into my head causing a major headache that lasts for about 30 seconds before (mostly) dissipating.  I was up for an hour then tried to go back to sleep, laid there for another hour before getting back up.  this has been an intermittent problem for the last couple of weeks, I'll call the VA and see if I can get in to see my PCP soon.
> So far it looks like we've had a minimum of 6 inches of snow overnight, I'll try to post some pictures later.  The temp still reads 33 degrees out back so hopefully later today most of it will be gone as I need to make a grocery run.



Get well soon!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 27, 2015)

I feel so lucky that I don't have any allergies, environmental or otherwise.  A weird story though.  Whenever I go to Market Basket, there is a certain section of the store (in the first aisles 1-3) where I get the strangest sensation behind my eyes.  As soon as move out of aisle 3 into aisle 4, it goes away.  This has happened several times now when I've gone there, so the last time I paid more attention to where it was happening.  Aisles 1-3.  How weird?  Right?  It's almost like an intense pressure sensation behind my eyes, as if the odor of something is bothering my sinuses or something, yet I can't smell anything!


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I feel so lucky that I don't have any allergies, environmental or otherwise.  A weird story though.  Whenever I go to Market Basket, there is a certain section of the store (in the first aisles 1-3) where I get the strangest sensation behind my eyes.  As soon as move out of aisle 3 into aisle 4, it goes away.  This has happened several times now when I've gone there, so the last time I paid more attention to where it was happening.  Aisles 1-3.  How weird?  Right?  It's almost like an intense pressure sensation behind my eyes, as if the odor of something is bothering my sinuses or something, yet I can't smell anything!


You may be able to narrow it down by starting at the other side of the store and working backwards, or simply shopping at a different store and considering the results.
It could even be the lighting. Some florescent lighting give me headaches, others don't.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 27, 2015)

Well, my finger is still swollen, but doesn't hurt near as much.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 27, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I feel so lucky that I don't have any allergies, environmental or otherwise.  A weird story though.  Whenever I go to Market Basket, there is a certain section of the store (in the first aisles 1-3) where I get the strangest sensation behind my eyes.  As soon as move out of aisle 3 into aisle 4, it goes away.  This has happened several times now when I've gone there, so the last time I paid more attention to where it was happening.  Aisles 1-3.  How weird?  Right?  It's almost like an intense pressure sensation behind my eyes, as if the odor of something is bothering my sinuses or something, yet I can't smell anything!
> ...



It's weird.  It's only in those particular aisles, and it's not really a headache as much as it is a pressure type of feeling?  I can deal with it though.  I like Market Basket.  They have good prices.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



We only get snow once every few years here.  I would like to have it a bit more often.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 27, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Well, my finger is still swollen, but doesn't hurt near as much.



Get well soon!


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 27, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Well, my finger is still swollen, but doesn't hurt near as much.



I'm actually planning to buy myself a finger splint soon; my finger has been bruised and swollen for months now.  I can only guess I have a small fracture or something like that.  It's so annoying!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 27, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



You would grow tired of it pretty fast after having to bundle up and shovel and clean off your car EVERY single time you want to go out anywhere.  Ugh!  I find it pretty nice to be able to just throw on a light jacket or a sweatshirt and be off!  I haven't even had to warm up my car or scrape ice, and that is a good thing!  Lol!    I do like to have some snow on Christmas though, so I know what you're saying.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 27, 2015)

78.2 in Foley under cloudy skies with rain tomorrow and Wednesday.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Car?  Go out?  What are these things?  

I don't drive, never have.  I've never had to worry about that aspect of snow.    I enjoyed the snow as a kid in New York, the little one has loved it the few times she's been in it here.  I don't really like it myself anymore, it means it's too cold, but I want it for her.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 27, 2015)

Just saw this and filed it under the category of why spelling is so hard for so many of us:







The formula is I before E except after C or when pronounced like A as in anchor or way.

But all those words don't fit the formula do they.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I feel so lucky that I don't have any allergies, environmental or otherwise.  A weird story though.  Whenever I go to Market Basket, there is a certain section of the store (in the first aisles 1-3) where I get the strangest sensation behind my eyes.  As soon as move out of aisle 3 into aisle 4, it goes away.  This has happened several times now when I've gone there, so the last time I paid more attention to where it was happening.  Aisles 1-3.  How weird?  Right?  It's almost like an intense pressure sensation behind my eyes, as if the odor of something is bothering my sinuses or something, yet I can't smell anything!


What's in those aisles?


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 27, 2015)

Got another 3+ hours sleep, the temp is up to 48 degrees and most of the snow is already gone.  After all is said and done we got a minimum of a foot of snow.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 27, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Just saw this and filed it under the category of why spelling is so hard for so many of us:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Our language can be so nonsensical!  I see it all the time watching the little one learning to read and learning the rules of spelling.  Why do we even have a letter c?  The sounds it makes are already made by s and k.  Ch could be its own letter if necessary.  So pointless.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 27, 2015)

Luckily this ain't here.......


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 27, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I feel so lucky that I don't have any allergies, environmental or otherwise.  A weird story though.  Whenever I go to Market Basket, there is a certain section of the store (in the first aisles 1-3) where I get the strangest sensation behind my eyes.  As soon as move out of aisle 3 into aisle 4, it goes away.  This has happened several times now when I've gone there, so the last time I paid more attention to where it was happening.  Aisles 1-3.  How weird?  Right?  It's almost like an intense pressure sensation behind my eyes, as if the odor of something is bothering my sinuses or something, yet I can't smell anything!
> ...



It's actually the frozen foods aisles, but there are other things scattered about too.  I'll have to pay attention to that next time I go.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


It's possible there's mold under the freezers, that could be what's affecting you.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 27, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



It's a fairly new store. I suppose that is a possibility though.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Uummmmm, since it's a new store there are also other potential issues, construction materials, leaking freon from an improperly installed freezer.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 27, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I should bring someone with me next time and see if they feel the sensation too.


----------



## 007 (Dec 27, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> How did you get the camera to take pictures of itself?


Believe it or not, I used the S5 for those pictures. Usually I hate the pictures from the phone.


----------



## 007 (Dec 27, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> I'm still alive and well!  Dropping in to catch everybody up on all the news.  For starters, hope everybody had a wonderful Christmas and best wishes for a Happy New Year to everybody.  Yes, 007, that Canon EOS 7D you purchased is a great camera.  I'm sure you'll enjoy it.  I have mostly Nikon cameras but I do happen to have a Canon 6D and I like it a lot.  That 7D will get you some great photos so enjoy!  Now, to catch everybody up on all the news.  Hunting season here was really good this year.  I got a nice 8 pointer and a medium sized 6 pointer.  My buddy, the vet, now that's a different story!  With his bow he got one of the biggest deer I have ever seen on the farm.  He got a very large rack 10 pointer (and I mean very large) that weighed between 275 and 300 pounds.  It was truly a nice deer.  I will not post a picture because of the big shit storm last year when I posted a picture of a deer I had bagged so just take my word for it.  This was a massive deer!  Now, being around him is a challenge because he won't shut up about getting this deer!  Don't blame him.  It's truly one to brag about.  Corn crop was good and the harvest went off with no problems.  Christmas was nice.  I suppose the only problem was that Mrs. BBD over-cooked the prime rib.  Santa was good to me and even nicer to Mrs. BBD.  Now we're both just sitting around waiting for 2016 to begin.  My oldest grandson is in his first year of college at VMI and looks very handsome in his uniform. His goal is to finish up there and go into the Air Force as a pilot.  I didn't know that outside of the Air Force Academy, VMI produces the second largest number of Air Force pilots.  Taco is still being his old self.  Likes me if Mrs. BBD isn't around but if she is he won't give me the time of day.  He doesn't know that if it wasn't for me, Santa Paws would not have made a stop at our house last night.  Mrs. BBD has been getting by with only cortisone shots in her knee but they are not lasting very long any more so she will have that knee replacement in the early spring up at the Mayo Clinic (Methodist Hospital) in Rochester, MN. Aside from the knee troubles, she is doing just fine.  I'll be heading up to Monroe Truck Equipment in Monroe, WI pretty soon to have them put a tonneau cover on the back of my new truck.  I've been waiting until after Christmas to get it done.  I know we aren't supposed to talk politics here, but in a general sort of way I will say that I'm getting tired of the political crap on tv.  Some of the politicians need to be put in jail and some of them need to simply shut up.  Will be glad when it's all over with.  I know that officially, winter has only been here for a few days but I'm already looking forward to spring.  Myself, I am doing just fine.  Just had all of my routine check-ups with the doctors last week and they said if I didn't get hit by a truck I should do pretty well for a long time to come yet.  With that said, I will say "Good night" and wish good things for everybody and if you're in the area, stop by and help me eat up all of these left over Christmas cookies.  Mrs. BBD over did it again this year.  She always does.  I'll be eating cookies until the middle of next month!


That was a big debate for me, to either get a full frame or the crop sensor. After a couple months of research and going back and forth, I had come down to either the the 7D MkII with the crop sensor, or the 6D with the full sensor. I settled on the 7D because of a few different things, one it has a much better AF system with it's 65 cross point sensing. It's supposed to be one of the best auto focusing cameras in the world. Second was the blazing fast 10 fps, and rated to have a life of 200,000 shutter actuations, the 6D is half that. Third was the 7D has dual DIGIC 6 processors and the 6D only has one DIGIC 5. There's other reasons but those were the big ones. I think I watched every possible video comparison and read every review on both that I could find on the internet. I found that many feel that the Canon 7D MkII is the best camera for outdoor, action, sports, wildlife and general use that money can buy. The full frame cameras tend to be used more for shooting portraits or landscape or stills. But now I have to go about learning how to use it. I have read the book, understand much of it, watched quite a few how to tutorials, but the auto focus is very complex. It has so many different modes and ways you can set it up or customize it that it's going to take some use to learn. It sure is fun. This is the funnest toy I've bought myself in years. I always did enjoy the photography, and envied those with a nice DSLR, or two, or three, 

Good to hear you're doing well, BBD, and I hope you and the misses have a great new year!


----------



## 007 (Dec 27, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> 78.2 in Foley under cloudy skies with rain tomorrow and Wednesday.


My Air Force buddy in Georgia just texted me that it's 80 there, and they're a little concerned about flooding.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 27, 2015)

007 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still alive and well!  Dropping in to catch everybody up on all the news.  For starters, hope everybody had a wonderful Christmas and best wishes for a Happy New Year to everybody.  Yes, 007, that Canon EOS 7D you purchased is a great camera.  I'm sure you'll enjoy it.  I have mostly Nikon cameras but I do happen to have a Canon 6D and I like it a lot.  That 7D will get you some great photos so enjoy!  Now, to catch everybody up on all the news.  Hunting season here was really good this year.  I got a nice 8 pointer and a medium sized 6 pointer.  My buddy, the vet, now that's a different story!  With his bow he got one of the biggest deer I have ever seen on the farm.  He got a very large rack 10 pointer (and I mean very large) that weighed between 275 and 300 pounds.  It was truly a nice deer.  I will not post a picture because of the big shit storm last year when I posted a picture of a deer I had bagged so just take my word for it.  This was a massive deer!  Now, being around him is a challenge because he won't shut up about getting this deer!  Don't blame him.  It's truly one to brag about.  Corn crop was good and the harvest went off with no problems.  Christmas was nice.  I suppose the only problem was that Mrs. BBD over-cooked the prime rib.  Santa was good to me and even nicer to Mrs. BBD.  Now we're both just sitting around waiting for 2016 to begin.  My oldest grandson is in his first year of college at VMI and looks very handsome in his uniform. His goal is to finish up there and go into the Air Force as a pilot.  I didn't know that outside of the Air Force Academy, VMI produces the second largest number of Air Force pilots.  Taco is still being his old self.  Likes me if Mrs. BBD isn't around but if she is he won't give me the time of day.  He doesn't know that if it wasn't for me, Santa Paws would not have made a stop at our house last night.  Mrs. BBD has been getting by with only cortisone shots in her knee but they are not lasting very long any more so she will have that knee replacement in the early spring up at the Mayo Clinic (Methodist Hospital) in Rochester, MN. Aside from the knee troubles, she is doing just fine.  I'll be heading up to Monroe Truck Equipment in Monroe, WI pretty soon to have them put a tonneau cover on the back of my new truck.  I've been waiting until after Christmas to get it done.  I know we aren't supposed to talk politics here, but in a general sort of way I will say that I'm getting tired of the political crap on tv.  Some of the politicians need to be put in jail and some of them need to simply shut up.  Will be glad when it's all over with.  I know that officially, winter has only been here for a few days but I'm already looking forward to spring.  Myself, I am doing just fine.  Just had all of my routine check-ups with the doctors last week and they said if I didn't get hit by a truck I should do pretty well for a long time to come yet.  With that said, I will say "Good night" and wish good things for everybody and if you're in the area, stop by and help me eat up all of these left over Christmas cookies.  Mrs. BBD over did it again this year.  She always does.  I'll be eating cookies until the middle of next month!
> ...


I still use my old reliable camera.......







Okay, hold that pose for five minutes..........


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Around here there are sprigs of dried cinnamon in a lot of stores. They get my nose running.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 27, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I can't really describe the sensation I get well.  The best I can say is that it is a pressure type of sensation.  No running nose or sneezing or anything like that.  It's really very strange though, since it goes away completely after I leave aisle 3.  I am going to do some more investigation when I go back.    I will report back with my findings.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 28, 2015)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


I've been using their spelt   flour


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 28, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Well, it looks like you're spelting flour correctly.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 28, 2015)

Morning All !

I hope everyone had a great Christmas and weekend.
Today I am making ham and bean soup in the crockpot. 
I give some to my single neighbor guys and they love it. Then I freeze the rest and use it through the rest of the winter.
It has been really cold here at night, in the teens, so ham and bean soup will be really good on a cold winter's day.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 28, 2015)

No, How you doin'?


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 28, 2015)

I tossed the popcorn out this morning......  The Grackles usually take the popcorn and drop it in the makeshift birdbath to get it wet.....  one of the Grackle s is trying to do that now.......  The water in the birdbath is frozen solid.........


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 28, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Morning All !
> 
> I hope everyone had a great Christmas and weekend.
> Today I am making ham and bean soup in the crockpot.
> ...


I might appreciate a cool spell here. We hit 82 on Christmas Day. It's currently 76 and about to see another band of thunder storms come through here. The man says rain through Thursday.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 28, 2015)

Ice pellets turning to ice and ice rain later.  .25 to .35" expected.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 28, 2015)

Cold but sunny here today.  Not likely to melt much of the ice under the snow.  We so seldom get ice here but we sure got it in this last storm.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 28, 2015)

In the low 70s here and still wet, although not currently raining.  I think the weather misheard the song.....it's not wet Christmas, it's white Christmas!


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 28, 2015)

That last band came through and the temp dropped 12 degrees in an hour.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 28, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> That last band came through and the temp dropped 12 degrees in an hour.


Must be a really cool band.......  Country?   Rock?  Jazz?  R&B?


----------



## peach174 (Dec 28, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > That last band came through and the temp dropped 12 degrees in an hour.
> ...




RADAR band !!!!!!!!


----------



## boedicca (Dec 28, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I like that, too!


----------



## boedicca (Dec 28, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > That last band came through and the temp dropped 12 degrees in an hour.
> ...




I'm guessing a Brian Eno Ambiant cover band.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 28, 2015)

We're driving back from the wife's Dr's appointment, a pickup truck comes to a stop at the stop sign coming off a side street and all the snow on the cab top slides forward completely covering the windshield........


----------



## peach174 (Dec 28, 2015)

I loved the song Radar Love


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 28, 2015)

Big Black Dog said:


> I'm still alive and well!  Dropping in to catch everybody up on all the news.  For starters, hope everybody had a wonderful Christmas and best wishes for a Happy New Year to everybody.  Yes, 007, that Canon EOS 7D you purchased is a great camera.  I'm sure you'll enjoy it.  I have mostly Nikon cameras but I do happen to have a Canon 6D and I like it a lot.  That 7D will get you some great photos so enjoy!  Now, to catch everybody up on all the news.  Hunting season here was really good this year.  I got a nice 8 pointer and a medium sized 6 pointer.  My buddy, the vet, now that's a different story!  With his bow he got one of the biggest deer I have ever seen on the farm.  He got a very large rack 10 pointer (and I mean very large) that weighed between 275 and 300 pounds.  It was truly a nice deer.  I will not post a picture because of the big shit storm last year when I posted a picture of a deer I had bagged so just take my word for it.  This was a massive deer!  Now, being around him is a challenge because he won't shut up about getting this deer!  Don't blame him.  It's truly one to brag about.  Corn crop was good and the harvest went off with no problems.  Christmas was nice.  I suppose the only problem was that Mrs. BBD over-cooked the prime rib.  Santa was good to me and even nicer to Mrs. BBD.  Now we're both just sitting around waiting for 2016 to begin.  My oldest grandson is in his first year of college at VMI and looks very handsome in his uniform. His goal is to finish up there and go into the Air Force as a pilot.  I didn't know that outside of the Air Force Academy, VMI produces the second largest number of Air Force pilots.  Taco is still being his old self.  Likes me if Mrs. BBD isn't around but if she is he won't give me the time of day.  He doesn't know that if it wasn't for me, Santa Paws would not have made a stop at our house last night.  Mrs. BBD has been getting by with only cortisone shots in her knee but they are not lasting very long any more so she will have that knee replacement in the early spring up at the Mayo Clinic (Methodist Hospital) in Rochester, MN. Aside from the knee troubles, she is doing just fine.  I'll be heading up to Monroe Truck Equipment in Monroe, WI pretty soon to have them put a tonneau cover on the back of my new truck.  I've been waiting until after Christmas to get it done.  I know we aren't supposed to talk politics here, but in a general sort of way I will say that I'm getting tired of the political crap on tv.  Some of the politicians need to be put in jail and some of them need to simply shut up.  Will be glad when it's all over with.  I know that officially, winter has only been here for a few days but I'm already looking forward to spring.  Myself, I am doing just fine.  Just had all of my routine check-ups with the doctors last week and they said if I didn't get hit by a truck I should do pretty well for a long time to come yet.  With that said, I will say "Good night" and wish good things for everybody and if you're in the area, stop by and help me eat up all of these left over Christmas cookies.  Mrs. BBD over did it again this year.  She always does.  I'll be eating cookies until the middle of next month!


Glad to see you again, BBD!  You buddy's deer reads like a hunting magazine story.  I wouldn't try to shut up, either, if I had bagged such a monster!  How was the meat, though?  Sometimes those bigger deer aren't the best table fare.
Prime rib is over-cooked if it's much above room temperature, IMHO.  Unfortunately, I was not invited anywhere where prime rib was served, but the company during the holidays certainly made up for that failure.
VMI?  I think there's more to be proud of than just how the young man looks in his uniform.  I wish him luck and hope he achieves his goals.
Good to know that both you and Mrs BBD are doing well.  I hope any surgery she undergoes this coming year is successful.
Wishing you a great New Year and much happiness in 2016 (and all subsequent years). 
Lee


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 28, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe not from this storm Montro. . . .it's really turning ugly several places:
> ...


Snow in El Paso is a fairly rare event, I think.  Based on the number of ditch divers and other morons who manage to show up on the roads here when it snows, your choice to sit tight is probably not a bad choice at all.  Good luck that no one manages to drive through your place.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 28, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Just saw this and filed it under the category of why spelling is so hard for so many of us:
> ...


Having studied multiple other languages, English, especially as spoken by 'Murkins, is a real be-atch!  Most languages have pretty strict rules of pronunciation for any particular letter, or they add some demarcation to indicate a variation in pronunciation.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 28, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Luckily this ain't here.......


That used to be here, but not the last couple of years.  Right now, it's thawing again, the temperatures running at about 36F.  Roads are icy and crappy as hell.  I'm sure glad I have the next couple of days off so I don't have to drive anywhere.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 28, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Morning All !
> 
> I hope everyone had a great Christmas and weekend.
> Today I am making ham and bean soup in the crockpot.
> ...


No better use for leftover ham+bone than either pea soup of navy bean soup.  I usually make up a crock pot full and take it to work.  While not all of them are single, they all devour the proffered fare most enthusiastically.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 28, 2015)

boedicca said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


I've been working with "ancient grains" types of flours and have found them to be satisfactory.  I like the flavor and texture better, and research indicates that are much healthier than modern wheat species, 'specially since wheat has been going GMO!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 28, 2015)

Belated Merry Christmas, everyone!  The best part of Christmas me was being able to Skype my daughter and her family.  My oldest granddaughter played her new flute for me, and the younger danced to the music. 
I spent lots of time with old friends, exchanging gifts and chowing down.  I have been officially adopted as a family member in one old friend's family.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Dec 29, 2015)

The season isn't quite over yet, but when you say "ahh, I need to lose a few pounds, all that holiday food put on the weight" please






And I speak from experience!

This has been a PSA from your friendly neighborhood Templar. Happy New Year!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 29, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I've heard that English was one of the most difficult languages to learn because of our synonyms and homonyms and other things like that.  I mentioned that on another forum though and got an earful.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 29, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> That last band came through and the temp dropped 12 degrees in an hour.



It got really cold here yesterday too.  It snowed a tiny bit last night and now it's sleeting.  That nice 60 and 70-degree weather we were having here in the northeast was just too good to be true!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 29, 2015)

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 29, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Well whoever gave you an earful about that was nowhere near as smart as you are.  English is much more difficult to learn than most commonly spoken languages.  Here's just a few reasons:

The dump was so full that it had to refuse more refuse.
We must polish the Polish furniture.
He could lead if he would get the lead out.
The soldier decided to desert his dessert in the desert.
Since there is no time like the present, he thought it was time to present the present.
A bass was painted on the head of the bass drum.
When shot at, the dove dove into the bushes.
I did not object to the object.
The insurance was invalid for the invalid.
There was a row among the oarsmen about how to row.
They were too close to the door to close it.
The buck does funny things when does are present.
A seamstress and a sewer fell down into a sewer line.
To help with planting, the farmer taught his sow to sow.
The wind was too strong to wind the sail.
After a number of injections my jaw got number.
Upon seeing the tear in the painting I shed a tear.
I had to subject the subject to a series of tests.
How can I intimate this to my most intimate friend?
The accountant at the music store records records of the records.
The bandage was wound around the wound.
The farm was used to produce produce.
And we say thing backwards from most other common languages.  The embarrassing thing is that a lot more people from other countries are far more likely to be fluent in more than one language than we Americans are and more people from other countries learn to speak English than we learn to speak their languages.  And our concept of singular and plural is mystifying and follows no rules.

Such as this:
Now if mouse in the plural should be, and is, mice,
Then house in the plural, of course, should be hice,
And grouse should be grice and spouse should be spice
And by the same token should blouse become blice.

And consider the goose with its plural of geese;
Then a double caboose should be called a cabeese,
And noose should be neese and moose should be meese
And if mama’s papoose should be twins, it’s papeese.

Then if one thing is that, while some more is called those,
Then more than one hat, I assume, would be hose,
And gnat would be gnose and pat would be pose,
And likewise the plural of rat would be rose.

Or this:
We’ll begin with a box, and the plural is boxes;
But the plural of ox should be oxen not oxes.
One fowl is a goose, but two are called geese,
Yet the plural of moose should never be meese.

You may find a lone mouse or a nest full of mice,
But the plural of house is houses, not hice.
If the plural of man is always called men,
Why shouldn’t the plural of pan be called pen?

If I spoke of my foot and showed you my feet,
When I give you a boot, would a pair be called beet?
If one is a tooth and a whole set are teeth,
Why shouldn’t the plural of booth be called beeth?

If the singular is this, and the plural is these,
Why shouldn’t the plural of kiss be kese?
Then one may be that, and three would be those,
Yet the plural of hat would never be hose.

We speak of a brother and also of brethren,
But though we say mother, we never say methren.
So plurals in English, I think you’ll agree,
Are indeed very tricky, singularly


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 29, 2015)

And good morning everybody.  It is snowing again in Albuquerque which is just wonderful as the AWANA kids at our church are treating us old folks to a luncheon today, and I have visions of all those canes and walkers sliding across a slick driveway and walks to get into the church.  Not.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 29, 2015)

Had to take the wife to the Orthopod today for a follow up then went to Wally World.  On the way back to pick her up it started snowing again.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 29, 2015)

Morning !


----------



## boedicca (Dec 29, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I'm not giving up on wheat flour because it has the best gluten for dough structure.  I do buy organic flour - but am frankly not that worried about GMO.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 29, 2015)

As a cat, I am more concerned with whether you use butter or margarine on the bread.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 29, 2015)

This is an outstanding display.  But practically speaking, if the goal is to encourage sale of whatever is in those cans--I couldn't make it out--would you be the first one to pull a can out of that display?  Especially if you are an aficionado of disaster movies or have some engineering apptitude?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 29, 2015)

boedicca said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



That's me.  These days I figure if GMO's were going to kill me or if there was substantial difference in the nutrition of organic vs non-organic meats, fruit, and vegetables, I would be long gone by now.  I have no problem with GMO free or organic stuff at all, but just don't make it all that much of a priority.  I do think labeling should require specifying the country/region of origin, however, and should specify whether GMO free or not and I do wish we were more interested in growing nutritious uncontaminated food than we are in genetically altering our food or growing it for non food purposes..

But I agree wheat flour is the easiest and cheapest to make really good breads and other baked goods.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 29, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> This is an outstanding display.  But practically speaking, if the goal is to encourage sale of whatever is in those cans--I couldn't make it out--would you be the first one to pull a can out of that display?  Especially if you are an aficionado of disaster movies or have some engineering apptitude?



Looks like some kind of Goya beans in the dark cans, I can't tell on the lighter ones.


----------



## Spoonman (Dec 29, 2015)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


awesome camera.  good luck with it


----------



## Spoonman (Dec 29, 2015)

anyone heard anything about freedombecki


----------



## Spoonman (Dec 29, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > its been so long since I've been here my avatar is in season again
> ...


well I really need to log in more often.  its a bitch trying to respond to two week old stuff.  lol   a little of both.  we were here for Christmas, went down the shore for a few days, came back home now for the rest of the week.  we went from 73 degrees to 29 and an inch of ice from freezing rain.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 29, 2015)

Spoonman said:


> anyone heard anything about freedombecki



Becki is currently without a computer so has a few minutes at their local library computer when they are in town.  She has checked in just long enough to say hi but can't stay long enough to really catch us up.  But at least she's checking in and we can quit worrying as she seems to be very much alive and kicking.  As do you.

And I think the only one of us who takes the time to painstakingly read all the posts he missed when he has been away for awhile is GallantWarrior, bless his heart.  The rest of us seem to mostly scan a page or two, and I have been guilty of that too, but I hate it when I miss something important somebody said--I mean something personally serious or significant.  I don't mean to say that all our posts aren't important.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 29, 2015)

By the way.  One of the most consistently plentiful nutritious veggies in the supermarket is the carrot.  Did you ever know how they get them there in such large quantities:


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 29, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Lol!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 29, 2015)

Foxfyre


----------



## Spoonman (Dec 29, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > anyone heard anything about freedombecki
> ...


thanks, I've been worried bout her.  I just don't have the time lately.  the holiday season I the busiest for me at work. and over the  summer and fall I seemed to always be doing something.  before you know it a year has gone by


----------



## Spoonman (Dec 29, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> By the way.  One of the most consistently plentiful nutritious veggies in the supermarket is the carrot.  Did you ever know how they get them there in such large quantities:


check out a site called agricultural technologies if you want to see some of the most amazing machines


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 30, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > That last band came through and the temp dropped 12 degrees in an hour.
> ...


We've had temps well into the 40s and even up to 50 today.  Of course, we've had Chinook winds blowing, as well, and they blow warm.  But it still feels more like March than December.  I did manage to get some outside chores done and I trimmed hooves, too.  When it's too cold, the goats' feet are too difficult to trim.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 30, 2015)

boedicca said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


True about the gluten in wheat flour being best for bread dough.  I am very concerned about GMOs, having done a bit of research and reading.  The more I learn about GMOs, the more I realize how far we have moved away from a healthy, _natural _diet.  I always come back to the idea that just because we can do a thing, that doesn't necessarily mean we should.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 30, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre


You just reminded me of this news story about a passenger plane that crashed in San Francisco:


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 30, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre's sore back and painful shoulder,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Chris's new job,
GW's new job,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.




P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 30, 2015)

Good night, Foxy!  Sleep well and I hope you wake in the morning refreshed and pain-free!


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 30, 2015)

Watcha mean goodnight, I have only just got up.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 30, 2015)

In your part of the world, I would expect that.  How have you been sleeping lately?  You posts often indicate you have insomnia.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 30, 2015)

Nearly closing time at Doc's. Just me and my bartender in the place. Nice uneventful evening I didn't have to break up any fights (as usual) and didn't have to chase any drunks out, (unusual) We'll close out the register in 10 minutes and be out of here before 3 AM. Then out to breakfast at Waffle House and in bed about 4. Sleep well, my friends!


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 30, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> In your part of the world, I would expect that.  How have you been sleeping lately?  You posts often indicate you have insomnia.



I used to sleep the clock round, but now I am grateful if I get six hours in a row. So I get up early and go onto twitter.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 30, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > In your part of the world, I would expect that.  How have you been sleeping lately?  You posts often indicate you have insomnia.
> ...


Oddly enough, during the work week, I sleep around 4 hours a day.  I usually start work around midnight and am done by 10 am, unless I work overtime.  On my "weekends", I'll sleep until around 2 am, get up to read or do some project or watch a show, then go back to sleep until around 8 am.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 30, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Nearly closing time at Doc's. Just me and my bartender in the place. Nice uneventful evening I didn't have to break up any fights (as usual) and didn't have to chase any drunks out, (unusual) We'll close out the register in 10 minutes and be out of here before 3 AM. Then out to breakfast at Waffle House and in bed about 4. Sleep well, my friends!


Once upon a time, long ago, I worked at a Waffle House...mid-night to early am shift.  Loved the folks who came in during those hours...


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 30, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Yea ! I  have given up trying to get back to sleep when I wake up early. So I get up and do some web surfing.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 30, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we're still keeping vigil for
> 
> ...



Haven't seen much of that here yet, thankfully!    I seriously am not missing snow right now.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 30, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Nearly closing time at Doc's. Just me and my bartender in the place. Nice uneventful evening I didn't have to break up any fights (as usual) and didn't have to chase any drunks out, (unusual) We'll close out the register in 10 minutes and be out of here before 3 AM. Then out to breakfast at Waffle House and in bed about 4. Sleep well, my friends!



Sounds like a good night, Ernie!


----------



## peach174 (Dec 30, 2015)

Wow!
It is really cold here. It is 17.2 and still going down.
Good news is there is no snow, and we don't have to go anywhere this morning .


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 30, 2015)

Modern corn as we know it is a complete GMOed product modified over centuries.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 30, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Modern corn as we know it is a complete GMOed product modified over centuries.



Corn on the cob?  It's so good though!  What about maize?


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 30, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Modern corn as we know it is a complete GMOed product modified over centuries.
> ...


Corn is maize.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 30, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



But didn't it look like today's corn?


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 30, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Only when we discovered the Indians who had GMOed the Maize (corn) to look like it did (and still does today).  Corn also known also as maize goes back centuries, it's a grass.  
Corn was the old European generic word for all grains, that's how corn got it's name.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 30, 2015)

Maize is the Indian name for corn.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 30, 2015)

Probably it would be impossible to identify all the GMO foods out there, much less avoid them and still have much enjoyment in the pleasures of eating.  I feel sorry for those who must avoid all wheat or all soy or all dairy for health reasons because our food supply is permeated with them, and unless you don't get bored with plain meat, veggies, salt and pepper, I would find that pretty grim.  But then I enjoy cooking and trying new recipes, etc.  So take all the GMOs out of that and there isn't much left to enjoy.  People have been breeding plants and animals for maximum quality and yields for a very long time but I would like to avoid the waxes (for appearance) and injected hormones etc. as much as possible and completely artificially developed or created foodstuffs aren't my cup of tea.  There has to be some kind of reasonable balance in there somewhere.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 30, 2015)

Most people think laboratory and chemicals when GMO is mentioned.  They either don't know about or have forgotten about splicing, splice one variety onto another to develop a hybrid obviously modifying the genetics of both combined varieties.  
If I remember correctly all modern corn that comes to our table is male and sterile.

Female corn on top, male corn on bottom.






Another comparison between original corn and modern corn.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm not bothered at all by most foods.  The only thing that really seems to bother me is too much chocolate.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 30, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Probably it would be impossible to identify all the GMO foods out there, much less avoid them and still have much enjoyment in the pleasures of eating.  I feel sorry for those who must avoid all wheat or all soy or all dairy for health reasons because our food supply is permeated with them, and unless you don't get bored with plain meat, veggies, salt and pepper, I would find that pretty grim.  But then I enjoy cooking and trying new recipes, etc.  So take all the GMOs out of that and there isn't much left to enjoy.  People have been breeding plants and animals for maximum quality and yields for a very long time but I would like to avoid the waxes (for appearance) and injected hormones etc. as much as possible and completely artificially developed or created foodstuffs aren't my cup of tea.  There has to be some kind of reasonable balance in there somewhere.


I wouldn't worry about the waxes, they come from plants that naturally produce the wax and are used to do more than make the apple look pretty.  
Pick an apple off a tree, rub it on your shirt and now you have a nice shiny apple.  What you just did was remove the natural wax the apple produces to protect it's high moisture content, a wax without which it would shrivel up on the tree and would become inedible.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 30, 2015)

Oh and the modern, cultivated apple tree is another ancient GMOed plant.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 30, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I'm not bothered at all by most foods.  The only thing that really seems to bother me is too much chocolate.



And yet in moderation chocolate, especially dark chocolate, is very good for most of us.  In truth, most processed foods are nutritionally deficient compared to natural foods and contain way too much salt, sugar, and other additives.  And I say that as one who loves and craves salty foods and who has a sweet tooth that won't quit.  But again all things in moderation I think.  A handful of potato chips is no big deal nutritionally unless I make a meal of them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 30, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Oh and the modern, cultivated apple tree is another ancient GMOed plant.



I would guess almost all fruit bearing plants have been cultivated for maximum yields and beautiful fruit.  Selective breeding by mixing the best with the best almost certainly isn't a bad thing.

But I continue to be leery of food products that have been modified chemically or unnaturally modified.  Think mad cow disease as a result of force feeding in appropriate substances to cattle.

A good article on the subject here:
WHO | Frequently asked questions on genetically modified foods

But the question remains, there is no way to determine who is doing this responsibly and who is not.

Excerpt:
. . .
*5. What are the main issues of concern for human health?*
While theoretical discussions have covered a broad range of aspects, the three main issues debated are the potentials to provoke allergic reaction (allergenicity), gene transfer and outcrossing.

*Allergenicity*
As a matter of principle, the transfer of genes from commonly allergenic organisms to non-allergic organisms is discouraged unless it can be demonstrated that the protein product of the transferred gene is not allergenic. While foods developed using traditional breeding methods are not generally tested for allergenicity, protocols for the testing of GM foods have been evaluated by the Food and Agriculture Organization of the United Nations (FAO) and WHO. No allergic effects have been found relative to GM foods currently on the market.

*Gene transfer*
Gene transfer from GM foods to cells of the body or to bacteria in the gastrointestinal tract would cause concern if the transferred genetic material adversely affects human health. This would be particularly relevant if antibiotic resistance genes, used as markers when creating GMOs, were to be transferred. Although the probability of transfer is low, the use of gene transfer technology that does not involve antibiotic resistance genes is encouraged.

*Outcrossing*
The migration of genes from GM plants into conventional crops or related species in the wild (referred to as “outcrossing”), as well as the mixing of crops derived from conventional seeds with GM crops, may have an indirect effect on food safety and food security. Cases have been reported where GM crops approved for animal feed or industrial use were detected at low levels in the products intended for human consumption. Several countries have adopted strategies to reduce mixing, including a clear separation of the fields within which GM crops and conventional crops are grown. . .​


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 30, 2015)

I think that GMO is usually defined as the genes of something being directly modified.  Selective breeding, while it certainly does lead to modified genes, is more an indirect change and normally doesn't fall under the GMO umbrella.

And that's as much as I will say on the topic as it veers too close to politics.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 30, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and the modern, cultivated apple tree is another ancient GMOed plant.
> ...


I was just referring to those GMOed foods that have been modified via "non-chemical" processes.  I also understand the reasons for the lab modified processes and the inherent dangers we have and are still discovering involved in that arena.  There's even some problems inherent in "natural" modification, for all intent an purposes we've all been unknowing lab rats for decades if not centuries in the search to not only increase yields but to preserve foods for longer periods of time.
It wouldn't surprise me if this modification of foods isn't one of the primary genetic triggers for some forms of cancer.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 30, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I think we're pretty much on the same page here.  We both can see the benefit in increasing crop yields and the nutritional value of foods to feed a hungry world, but we are foolish not to understand that there can be good and bad coexisting side by side.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 30, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Nearly closing time at Doc's. Just me and my bartender in the place. Nice uneventful evening I didn't have to break up any fights (as usual) and didn't have to chase any drunks out, (unusual) We'll close out the register in 10 minutes and be out of here before 3 AM. Then out to breakfast at Waffle House and in bed about 4. Sleep well, my friends!
> ...


Yup. and we love the people who come in from restaurants and bars that close earlier than we do. Aside from the fact that they want to pack as much fun into the short time they have to spend, they tend to tip very well because they know what we go through and how we earn our money.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 30, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I just don't see a difference between naturally occurring hybrids and man made hybrids. We're, for the most part, using our God given talent to do what he hasn't gotten around to yet.
Were people afraid of crops grown on irrigated land?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 30, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not bothered at all by most foods.  The only thing that really seems to bother me is too much chocolate.
> ...



Exactly.  I can eat SOME chocolate, but not a whole box of chocolates.  Lol.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 30, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Nearly closing time at Doc's. Just me and my bartender in the place. Nice uneventful evening I didn't have to break up any fights (as usual) and didn't have to chase any drunks out, (unusual) We'll close out the register in 10 minutes and be out of here before 3 AM. Then out to breakfast at Waffle House and in bed about 4. Sleep well, my friends!
> ...


A great night, Chris. Well, except for the fact that I had lunch (5 Guys' burger) and supper (Waffles, eggs and bacon) out side of the house. I live on restaurant food these days. Other than that, single is good.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 30, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I think where GW comes from is in response to his research in which some pretty ugly stuff is being doing to products that wind up not being good for us and possiibly even dangerous.  I used the deadly mad cow disease as an excellent of GMOs gone awry in the worst way.  And I'm glad some folks are researching that.

But I think Ringel and I have been arguing that there is an upside as well as a downside and it is okay to trust some GMOs while prudence might be in order in regards to others.


----------



## Spoonman (Dec 30, 2015)

the problem with gmo's is what they are engineered  for.  i.e. resistant to herbicides. that way they can spray the fields and the plants with herbicides, kill the weeds and not kill the plants.  the fruit and vegetables contain much higher levels of these poisons.  you then ingest these poisons.


----------



## Spoonman (Dec 30, 2015)

Preparing the firewood for this  year


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 31, 2015)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre's sore back and painful shoulder,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Chris's new job,
GW's new job,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,

All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Againsheila, Alan1, Noomi, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.




P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 31, 2015)

Happy Thursday !
Everybody have a safe and good time tonight if any of you are celebrating this evening.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 31, 2015)

Spoonman said:


> the problem with gmo's is what they are engineered  for.  i.e. resistant to herbicides. that way they can spray the fields and the plants with herbicides, kill the weeds and not kill the plants.  the fruit and vegetables contain much higher levels of these poisons.  you then ingest these poisons.



I've known people who have been ingesting this type of food and are in their 80s.    This fear of genetically modified food products reminds me a lot of the fear of vaccinations where a lot of misinformation is spread.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 31, 2015)

So if this food is so poisonous, why aren't we all dropping like flies?


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 31, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> So if this food is so poisonous, why aren't we all dropping like flies?


Never took biology didja.  
The quantities ingested are very small but build up over time, some are flushed via the kidneys, some are not.  When the quantities reach a certain concentration one of two things happen, either the actual poisons start affecting the person making them very ill with multiple symptoms or the concentrations trigger cancer.  We're still learning how the triggers work.  Our bodies constantly produce cancer cells, the bodies immune system takes care of them, kills them off until some genetic "trigger" is activated that stops or prevents the body's ability to kill the cancer cells.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 31, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > So if this food is so poisonous, why aren't we all dropping like flies?
> ...



People are living longer than they did in the past.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 31, 2015)

Also the way adding chemicals, etc to food is approached is  from the statistics/measurement standpoint, how many parts per 100/1000/million/billion will the human body be able to take without ill effect on average.  That's great except for two problems, cumulative toxicity and genetic predisposition (which includes genetic differences).


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 31, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Also the way adding chemicals, etc to food is approached is  from the statistics/measurement standpoint, how many parts per 100/1000/million/billion will the human body be able to take without ill effect on average.  That's great except for two problems, cumulative toxicity and genetic predisposition (which includes genetic differences).



My grandmother is in her late 80s and she is quite healthy for a person of her age.  She eats the same foods I eat.    She never really drank or smoked.  She was never overweight and always did things in moderation.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 31, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


We also have more cancer than ever before.  We just sequenced the human genome in 2003, we are learning soooooo much now it's amazing.
As for living longer much of that has to do with what we've learned and can apply medically over the last 60 years.  Medications that extend our lives well past what that of someone even 60 years ago would have known, surgeries that save lives not just from accidents (look at heart surgery). 
We are discovering that some things we thought were safe may not be as safe as we once thought conversely other things that we thought were dangerous may not be as harmful as once thought.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 31, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Also the way adding chemicals, etc to food is approached is  from the statistics/measurement standpoint, how many parts per 100/1000/million/billion will the human body be able to take without ill effect on average.  That's great except for two problems, cumulative toxicity and genetic predisposition (which includes genetic differences).
> ...


Right there is the primary key.  But look at what I posted;


> That's great except for two problems, cumulative toxicity and genetic predisposition (which includes genetic differences).


What that means is you and your grandmother may never ever have a problem from the added chemicals, your bodies may be quite efficient at expelling toxins, the people next door my not be so lucky with their genetic makeup.  
It's all genetics related.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 31, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Unfortunately, her mental health is failing.  She has a touch of dementia and has to be in a nursing home because she needs 24-hour supervision.  She still remembers me and stuff, but she is very forgetful.  That is kind of tough, but she is actually doing very well, participating in activities, etc.  She is one tough lady!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 31, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Modern corn as we know it is a complete GMOed product modified over centuries.


Huge difference between that and what they've done with modern GMO foodstuffs.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 31, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Sorry to hear that, I would prefer to lose physical abilities over mental.  Heck it's possible that the foods we now eat are at least partially responsible for that, we just don't know yet.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 31, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Modern corn as we know it is a complete GMOed product modified over centuries.
> ...


My only point was how people view GMOs as chemically lab created only which is not completely true.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 31, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



We had her home at my auntie's house for the Christmas holiday.  She was really happy to be there and see everyone.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 31, 2015)

Like many things, I see GMOs as having a plus side and a down side.  I think we are wise to try to avoid the downside of most things and we are okay by enjoying or benefiting from the upside.  I personally think most GMOs in our food supply are probably less dangerous to our health than the long term effect of processed foods stripped of much of their natural nutritious value and full of all manner of preservatives and additives to make them taste better.  I do think that the current rash of ADD and ADHD, increased cancers, diabetes, heart conditions, autism and related conditions, increased obesity, allergies, and various other disorders etc. may likely be traced to the long term effect of unhealthy substances we take into our bodies in excess.  I am sure the next generation will learn more and sort a lot of that out.  Meanwhile I make a reasonable effort to choose a reasonably balanced and healthy diet for us and otherwise choose to just enjoy life and not worry about it all that much.  And that includes enjoying the absolutely decadent chocolate pecan pie our neighbors brought over last night.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 31, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Like many things, I see GMOs as having a plus side and a down side.  I think we are wise to try to avoid the downside of most things and we are okay by enjoying or benefiting from the upside.  I personally think most GMOs in our food supply are probably less dangerous to our health than the long term effect of processed foods stripped of much of their natural nutritious value and full of all manner of preservatives and additives to make them taste better.  I do think that the current rash of ADD and ADHD, increased cancers, diabetes, heart conditions, autism and related conditions, increased obesity, allergies, and various other disorders etc. may likely be traced to the unhealthy substances we take into our bodies in excess.  I am sure the next generation will learn more and sort a lot of that out.  Meanwhile I make a reasonable effort to choose a reasonably balanced and healthy diet for us and otherwise choose to just enjoy life and not worry about it all that much.  And that includes enjoying the absolutely decadent chocolate pecan pie our neighbors brought over last night.



New studies I've read about have suggested that peanut allergies are actually caused by lack of exposure to peanuts as a young one.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 31, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Like many things, I see GMOs as having a plus side and a down side.  I think we are wise to try to avoid the downside of most things and we are okay by enjoying or benefiting from the upside.  I personally think most GMOs in our food supply are probably less dangerous to our health than the long term effect of processed foods stripped of much of their natural nutritious value and full of all manner of preservatives and additives to make them taste better.  I do think that the current rash of ADD and ADHD, increased cancers, diabetes, heart conditions, autism and related conditions, increased obesity, allergies, and various other disorders etc. may likely be traced to the long term effect of unhealthy substances we take into our bodies in excess.  I am sure the next generation will learn more and sort a lot of that out.  Meanwhile I make a reasonable effort to choose a reasonably balanced and healthy diet for us and otherwise choose to just enjoy life and not worry about it all that much.  And that includes enjoying the absolutely decadent chocolate pecan pie our neighbors brought over last night.


The sequencing of the human genome was just scratching the surface, we have a ways to go yet before we really start understanding much of what we've uncovered.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 31, 2015)

Peanut Allergies: Prevention by Early Exposure?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 31, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Modification through selective breeding of like organisms is one thing. I have very strong objections to organisms that have been genetically manipulated using genes that do not naturally occur in the original organism, especially those intended to be taken into our bodies. Studies of the effect that such alterations are woefully incomplete but there are indications that some of the unintended consequences are harmful.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 31, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Well most science is ostensibly done for improving the human condition but given that we already know from history how damaging and dangerous it can be (on many levels).  It wouldn't surprise me if medical science/procedures a hundred years from now won't view this point in history as still the "dark ages" of medical treatment.  Conversely we could all end up like this;


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 31, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


That gent looks like lots of people one often sees on the nightly news.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 31, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Peanut Allergies: Prevention by Early Exposure?



I have always thought the folks were onto something who advocate allowing kids to get really dirty, taste their mud pies, etc.  This could likely do the kids a huge favor by gradually building their immune system to protect them against all sorts of uglies.  Could our current national obsession with absolute cleanliness in fact be contributing to our susceptibility to more illnesses?

And our grand parents did believe in exposing babies and young children to all sorts of different foodstuffs.  It was in the late 50's and 60's I think that the conventional wisdom changed to protect kids from allergies by delaying introduction of many substances.  Time will tell which theory is more right.  

And on the other hand, kids of my generation endured a lot of none life threatening but ugly maladies like unexplained skin rashes, boils, canker sores, etc. etc. etc. that are quite rare now that we have cleaned up our food and water supplies.  So again a balance in all things I think.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 31, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Peanut Allergies: Prevention by Early Exposure?
> ...


Our infant/child mortality rates have dropped dramatically over the last 100 years, especially over the last 60 years.  However, like you pointed out, the over use of medications like penicillin and the move to a more "germ free" home environment could (and I believe will) cause those numbers to start rising again, resistant superbugs and insufficiently developed immune systems will be the cause.  Our drive to find cures and prolong lives has been a boon to many but also has a "dark side", it seems nature finds a way to counter much of our advancements in pharmaceutical medicine.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 31, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > So if this food is so poisonous, why aren't we all dropping like flies?
> ...


Some thing trigger different people differently. Take cashew nuts. I'd bet everyone here can sit down with a jar of cashews and enjoy the whole thing. I'll eat 2 nuts and if I don't have medical intervention in 5 minutes, I'm DEAD. Yeah some folks may react to GMOs and pesticides, but most won't unless they restrict their diet to just one certain food


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 31, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Now you're talking about allergies and yes I agree, I'm talking (primarily) about cancer triggers something we're just starting to learn about and understand.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 31, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



It wouldn't kill me, but I sure wouldn't enjoy eating a jar of cashews!


----------



## Spoonman (Dec 31, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > the problem with gmo's is what they are engineered  for.  i.e. resistant to herbicides. that way they can spray the fields and the plants with herbicides, kill the weeds and not kill the plants.  the fruit and vegetables contain much higher levels of these poisons.  you then ingest these poisons.
> ...


a lot of people have been smoking heavily all their lives and live into their 90's


----------



## Spoonman (Dec 31, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Like many things, I see GMOs as having a plus side and a down side.  I think we are wise to try to avoid the downside of most things and we are okay by enjoying or benefiting from the upside.  I personally think most GMOs in our food supply are probably less dangerous to our health than the long term effect of processed foods stripped of much of their natural nutritious value and full of all manner of preservatives and additives to make them taste better.  I do think that the current rash of ADD and ADHD, increased cancers, diabetes, heart conditions, autism and related conditions, increased obesity, allergies, and various other disorders etc. may likely be traced to the long term effect of unhealthy substances we take into our bodies in excess.  I am sure the next generation will learn more and sort a lot of that out.  Meanwhile I make a reasonable effort to choose a reasonably balanced and healthy diet for us and otherwise choose to just enjoy life and not worry about it all that much.  And that includes enjoying the absolutely decadent chocolate pecan pie our neighbors brought over last night.


I think foods should be labeled if they contain GMO products.  I'm not saying ban them but we should have the choice to buy products with them or not.  let people make their own choice


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 31, 2015)

Spoonman said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Well, if they haven't died from a lung disease, then I would say they are probably lucky.    I definitely wouldn't recommend smoking for your longevity though.  My ex's dad smoked and had emphysema and had a terrible time during his last days.  Not something I would want to go through or want to see my loved one (s) go through either.  OTOH, we all basically consume the same foods.  I tend to believe that cancer is something more genetic.  A genetic anomaly.  But smoking and serious (often times fatal) lung disease go hand in hand.


----------



## Spoonman (Dec 31, 2015)

A few shots from this fall.  our road, around our house and a lake where we kayak


ChrisL said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


gmo's a relatively new.  I really believe there are serious health issues from consuming them.  it's not an over night impact, but causes issues over time. I won't eat them. I surely wouldn't want to give them to my kids.  the fact that we do not at minimum force labeling so people can make their own choice is outrageous


----------



## Spoonman (Dec 31, 2015)

Some shots from this fall.  Our road, around our house and a lake where we kayak


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 31, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


We don't know enough about what causes cancer for me to be too worried about man made hybrid plants.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 31, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Didn't say ya had to be worried, just having a simple discussion.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 31, 2015)

Well, they are always saying this causes cancer or that causes cancer, and then it doesn't, and the it does again.  Our water, our food, our air.  Something's gonna kill ya eventually!    Might as well be a good meal!


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 31, 2015)

I used to say if it wasn't carcinogenic, fattening or harmful in some way it tasted like crap and I wouldn't consume it.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 31, 2015)

Spoonman said:


> Some shots from this fall.  Our road, around our house and a lake where we kayak



OMG, how beautiful.  Thank you thank you, Spoonie.  And as always, you have a superb eye with that camera.


----------



## Spoonman (Dec 31, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Well, they are always saying this causes cancer or that causes cancer, and then it doesn't, and the it does again.  Our water, our food, our air.  Something's gonna kill ya eventually!    Might as well be a good meal!


I like my good meals to be organic


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 31, 2015)

A niece (who lives in Arlington TX (nestled between Dallas and Fort Worth) posted this today with the comment that this is exactly how this last week went down:


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 31, 2015)

Spoonman said:


> Some shots from this fall.  Our road, around our house and a lake where we kayak


Looks a lot like the Virginia Appalachian region.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 31, 2015)

Spoonman said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Well, they are always saying this causes cancer or that causes cancer, and then it doesn't, and the it does again.  Our water, our food, our air.  Something's gonna kill ya eventually!    Might as well be a good meal!
> ...


I like my good meals to be comprised of food.......


----------



## TemplarKormac (Dec 31, 2015)

I was 12 in the year 1999, and people were going crazy over the Y2K disaster that never happened. How did you guys fall for that?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 31, 2015)

Spoonman said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Well, they are always saying this causes cancer or that causes cancer, and then it doesn't, and the it does again.  Our water, our food, our air.  Something's gonna kill ya eventually!    Might as well be a good meal!
> ...



If it's affordable, I will buy organic veggies and fruits.  I actually prefer to get them from a fruit stand, but we don't have any close by, so that's rare.  The fruits I've been getting from the grocery store are just horrible.  Dry, flavorless, yucky.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 31, 2015)

If anyone is interested:

HEIRLOOM SEEDS -  28 years preserving our heritage. - Non-GMO


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 31, 2015)

*HAPPY NEW YEAR ALL.*
*



*


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 31, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> I was 12 in the year 1999, and people were going crazy over the Y2K disaster that never happened. How did you guys fall for that?



I was older than 12, but I didn't understand it either.  Y2K was funny.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 31, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



That's probably how most people would describe my food taste.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 31, 2015)

Happy New year from 2016 :it has been 2016 for half an hour in England, but I expect America will catch up.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 31, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Happy New year from 2016 :it has been 2016 for half an hour in England, but I expect America will catch up.


Clappy, eerrr ummmm Happy New Year!!


----------



## AVG-JOE (Dec 31, 2015)

Spoonman said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Well, they are always saying this causes cancer or that causes cancer, and then it doesn't, and the it does again.  Our water, our food, our air.  Something's gonna kill ya eventually!    Might as well be a good meal!
> ...





Ringel05 said:


> I like my good meals to be comprised of food.......



I'm kind of hoping ALL my meals will be comprised of food going forward


----------



## AVG-JOE (Dec 31, 2015)

Damn.  Now I'm hungry.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 31, 2015)

I'm not. My homemade pizza was delish!


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 31, 2015)

AVG-JOE said:


> Damn.  Now I'm hungry.


There's a cure for that ya know........


----------



## AVG-JOE (Dec 31, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I'm not. My homemade pizza was delish!


Oh, man!

There was Pizza?!?

I like pizza.  Oh well.  Had something else.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Dec 31, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > Damn.  Now I'm hungry.
> ...


Sing it, Oliver!

"Food, glorious Food!"​


----------



## Gracie (Dec 31, 2015)

I worked BRIEFLY at a Round Table Pizza. I quit the first day after seeing what they do behind that counter. It's safer to make my own. And it's tastier too.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 31, 2015)

AVG-JOE said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...


----------



## AVG-JOE (Dec 31, 2015)

Sandwich?    What sandwich?


----------



## AVG-JOE (Dec 31, 2015)

I killed a bowl of cereal.

It was a little messy.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Dec 31, 2015)

Coffee does sound good.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 31, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



There is food in that picture?  Eyes...smile...


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 31, 2015)

AVG-JOE said:


> I killed a bowl of cereal.
> 
> It was a little messy.



Drowned it in milk huh?


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 31, 2015)

AVG-JOE said:


> Coffee does sound good.



Coffee makes sounds now?  What will they think of next?


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 31, 2015)

That reminds me, I need to make some City Chicken.  Haven't had any in years.  My three brothers and I used to almost fight over it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 31, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...


50,000 battered women and I eat mine plain........


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 31, 2015)

Nice of you to stop by Avg-Joe.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 31, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > Coffee does sound good.
> ...


Booze?


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 31, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



You're doing it wrong, mine are just as pretty as when I started....


----------



## AVG-JOE (Dec 31, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > I killed a bowl of cereal.
> ...



Nope.  Didn't work.

Little suckers can swim.  And they don't breathe.

Had to go with consumption.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Dec 31, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...



Talking booze I've seen.

It was at this party in Mexico...


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 31, 2015)

AVG-JOE said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


----------



## AVG-JOE (Dec 31, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Dude!  Having sex without getting her hair all messed up is the answer!!

The question eludes me, but that my friend is the answer!

Kudos!


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 31, 2015)

Ringel must lick their makeup off?


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 31, 2015)

Oh, and this is all ESPN's fault.  I don't have cable with ESPN, so I am missing the MSU v. Alabama game.  Hence your pain and suffering here.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 31, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel must lick their makeup off?


Ya gotta start somewhere.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Dec 31, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Nice of you to stop by Avg-Joe.



Thanks!  A cup of coffee sounded good.

ba-da Thump!


----------



## AVG-JOE (Dec 31, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel must lick their makeup off?



  TMI, Brother, TMI!

What happens in 'Vegas and in Ringel's bedroom needs to remain in the realm of the imaginary.

Even if there *is* video


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 31, 2015)

Sometimes folks just ignore the text printed at the bottom.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 31, 2015)

Great or disturbing news depending on your view.  Reading my Dial Men's Shampoo label and see it has caffeine in it...

...what?  Not getting enough from the inside to your brain, just apply it to your scalp?


----------



## AVG-JOE (Dec 31, 2015)

Better than finding out that your coffee has any poo, real or sham, floating in it.  



Besides, you don't have to trust big, faceless ruthless corporations...

  you can trust your lawyers. 

This is America, damn it!​


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 31, 2015)

Probably trying to wake up lifeless tired hair...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 31, 2015)

Spoonman said:


> A few shots from this fall.  our road, around our house and a lake where we kayak
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> ...


Actually, GMOs have been in our food supply system for better than 30 years now.  Any doubts about their long-term effects might be perceived by a closer examination of anecdotal evidence in the increase of many physical illnesses that were relatively rare, or even unknown, prior to the introduction of GMOs into the food supply.  Of course, objective and detailed scientific studies of how GMOs affect the human organism have been quite efficiently stifled by the "powers-that-be", (follow the money).


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 31, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Probably trying to wake up lifeless tired hair...


Does it work on nose and ear hairs?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 31, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I agree.  I like my meals to be made of food, too...not somebody's science experiment.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 31, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I'm not. My homemade pizza was delish!


Howdy, Gracie!  Happy New Year.  I like the new avie, but it's tough viewing you as a vampire queen, regardless of how sexy...


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 31, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Probably trying to wake up lifeless tired hair...
> ...



Is that why people smell their coffee?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 31, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > Damn.  Now I'm hungry.
> ...


Yeah, food.  Not laboratory altered faux-food.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 31, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I worked BRIEFLY at a Round Table Pizza. I quit the first day after seeing what they do behind that counter. It's safer to make my own. And it's tastier too.


Plus, most pizza joints use "plastic" cheese.  Homemade is so much better.  I can also make my crust with spelt flour and I use my own cheese, too.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 31, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


One of those could feed a small village!


----------



## Gracie (Dec 31, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not. My homemade pizza was delish!
> ...


I was voted as the most likely to get someone banned so....I put my brain cell to work and boy was it tough being all by itself...and thought of Akasha in Queen of the Damned....thought it would be a nice gesture to show my appreciation to all those that voted for me being oh so powerful...and voila! New avie and sigline!



Happy New Year Gallant Warrior!!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 31, 2015)

AVG-JOE said:


> I killed a bowl of cereal.
> 
> It was a little messy.


What caliber would you recommend for cereal?  Or would you suggest using a club or knife to subdue said bowl of cereal?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 31, 2015)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Ooops!  Missed the sig line.  Hilarious!


----------



## Gracie (Dec 31, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I worked BRIEFLY at a Round Table Pizza. I quit the first day after seeing what they do behind that counter. It's safer to make my own. And it's tastier too.
> ...


They used the same towel in wiping the prep counter of pizzas being made...cheese, olives, sausage, pepperoni, etc....in the bathroom to wipe down the toilets, stalls, sinks. SAME TOWEL. Then they would wipe off all the tables and benches, then come wipe off the prep counter again. SAME TOWEL.
I told the manager his crew was NASTY and I would never eat there again. Ever. And I haven't. I'm surprised he is still in business.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 31, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> That reminds me, I need to make some City Chicken.  Haven't had any in years.  My three brothers and I used to almost fight over it.


Recipe!  Recipe!  Recipe!
Danged, those do look tasty.


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 31, 2015)

I'm gonna be a grandpa x 2 next April. 

And wife found out she's gonna be a grandma x 2 next September.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Dec 31, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Probably trying to wake up lifeless tired hair...
> ...



Depends on how tired and lifeless your ear and nose hair starts out, no?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 31, 2015)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


OK, you got the "eeewwww!" factor way up on that one.  When I was younger, I finally figured out what guys meant when they went to take a "leak" after being detailed to clean the men's room at a fast food joint.  Seems that most guys can't aim worth crap (pun intended).


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 31, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> I'm gonna be a grandpa x 2 next April.
> 
> And wife found out she's gonna be a grandma x 2 next September.


Congratulations to both you and your wife!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 31, 2015)

AVG-JOE said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel must lick their makeup off?
> ...


Most of us just keep a bottle of bleach nearby...just in case, yanno?


----------



## AVG-JOE (Dec 31, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I worked BRIEFLY at a Round Table Pizza. I quit the first day after seeing what they do behind that counter. It's safer to make my own. And it's tastier too.
> ...



  What time?


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 31, 2015)

At first I was like cool, 2016 starts out on the Friday.  Then I was like, crap it has Mondays too.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 31, 2015)

AVG-JOE said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Weekends, mostly.  That would be Sun-Mon-Tue for me.  That should give you enough time to book a flight.  Better bring your Speedos and Coppertone, though, the temps have been hovering somewhere N of freezing here.  Actually, it was warmer in Fairbanks yesterday than it was in Las Vegas.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Dec 31, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> OK, you got the "eeewwww!" factor way up on that one.  When I was younger, I finally figured out what guys meant when they went to take a "leak" after being detailed to clean the men's room at a fast food joint.  Seems that most guys can't aim worth crap (pun intended).



AVG-GUYS can aim....

How do you think we manage to hit every square inch of most gas-station cans?  




AVG-Observation #99:​
If he truly loves you, and more often than not you are the one to clean the potty where you share one, once he understands why, Mr. Splatter Master will sit down and pee like a little girl at home.

If it's true love.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 31, 2015)

Sounds like a good towel to grow mushrooms on.


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 31, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > I'm gonna be a grandpa x 2 next April.
> ...


Thanks bud. 

Wife's son and family visited the other day. It was great. Their kid is such a hoot. 

Tomorrow I'm meeting up with my son and his family. Haven't seen the grandcritter in a few months.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 31, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Great or disturbing news depending on your view.  Reading my Dial Men's Shampoo label and see it has caffeine in it...
> 
> ...what?  Not getting enough from the inside to your brain, just apply it to your scalp?



2016 : The year of topical caffeine application.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 31, 2015)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I loved the books and the character is a good choice.....but oh, I hated that movie.


----------



## MeBelle (Dec 31, 2015)

Happy New Year gallantwarrior. (((hugs)))  ... btw do you remember seeing my feet? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kat (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## Dhara (Jan 1, 2016)

I just read the last 30 or so posts. (Amazing what goes for convo)  Happy New Year.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 1, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...


Sounds like you're stuck in a perpetual loop here buddy........


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 1, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Oh, and this is all ESPN's fault.  I don't have cable with ESPN, so I am missing the MSU v. Alabama game.  Hence your pain and suffering here.



Well, I was rooting for MSU, but. . . .you sorta didn't really want to watch that game.

But you can still root for Michigan against Florida today?  I think it is today.  But since Sherry and WQ will no doubt be rooting for Florida I have to stay neutral until after the game.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 1, 2016)

And it is New Year's Day once again.  And wishing good fortune, good health, joy, laughter, and love for all the denizens and friends of the Coffee Shop and USMB:


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 1, 2016)

Spoonman said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Well, they are always saying this causes cancer or that causes cancer, and then it doesn't, and the it does again.  Our water, our food, our air.  Something's gonna kill ya eventually!    Might as well be a good meal!
> ...


I like my good meals to be dead cows or pigs. If these genetisists really want to do something that will benefit mankind, they should genetically engineer a cow/pig. I could live on fillet mig bacon.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 1, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and this is all ESPN's fault.  I don't have cable with ESPN, so I am missing the MSU v. Alabama game.  Hence your pain and suffering here.
> ...


*ROLL TIDE*


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 1, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Can I get some extra bacon on mine and maybe a half pound of rare roast beef? Oh! An more cheese.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 1, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I still enjoy both but my tastes have changed over the years, and given a choice I will usually choose fish, chicken, or turkey over red meat.  Albertson's has been offering a smoked turkey breast in their deli section that is to die for.  So good. . .


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 1, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



They were indeed outstanding.  And I will root for them to win the championship now.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 1, 2016)

TemplarKormac said:


> I was 12 in the year 1999, and people were going crazy over the Y2K disaster that never happened. How did you guys fall for that?


About the same way I feel about 9/11 conspiracy theorists.


----------



## Sherry (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 1, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...


I love turkey but rarely eat chicken except for my grandmother's battered chicken wings that I absolutely love. I eat very little finned fish but crayfish, shrimp lobster scallops cooked oysters... I would be quite happy with a diet of shell fish. (preferably with bacon involved)


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 1, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


>


I have to head back to Doc's to get set up for the Rose Bowl.
We packed the place for the cotton bowl. about 10, when the Crimson Tide left the field, we stowed the 135" screen and in 2 minuted we were rocking to The Jason Abel Project. Champagne on the house at midnight (a whole darned case...)


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 1, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I was hoping for more competition. Maybe a couple TDs in the 3rd quarter to hold interest. 

As expected, right after the game, the band started their first set with Sweet Home, Alabama.


----------



## boedicca (Jan 1, 2016)

I think we have achieved Peak Quinoa.

I noticed a couple of years ago that trendy restaurants started serving dishes with quinoa as a featured ingredient (especially the ubiquitous Kale & Quinoa Salad!).   

Last night, our the Chinese restaurant at which mr. boe and I dined served kale and quinoa dip.   And now today I read that MCDONALDS is serving quinoa.

The latter is proof that we have achieved Peak Quinoa.

That is my theory, and I'm stickin' with it.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 1, 2016)

I just love living here! at midnight, we didn't do that yankee thang and sing Auld Lang Syne. We stood kind of spontaneously and sang the Star Spangled Banner.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 1, 2016)

boedicca said:


> I think we have achieved Peak Quinoa.
> 
> I noticed a couple of years ago that trendy restaurants started serving dishes with quinoa as a featured ingredient (especially the ubiquitous Kale & Quinoa Salad!).
> 
> ...



Um, WTF is Quinoa?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 1, 2016)

boedicca said:


> I think we have achieved Peak Quinoa.
> 
> I noticed a couple of years ago that trendy restaurants started serving dishes with quinoa as a featured ingredient (especially the ubiquitous Kale & Quinoa Salad!).
> 
> ...


WTF is quinoa?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 1, 2016)

I was just reading about how unsentimental the younger 'millenial' general is when it comes to mementos, keepsakes, and stuff handed down.  They are interested in keeping the collage of their sports medals or the stuff they created in gradeschool or boxes of old greeting cards, post cards, and letters.  If it can't be stored digitally, they don't want that stuff or our hand me down heirloom furniture, crystal, china, and sterling.  Also they aren't interested in owning and maintaining huge estates but enjoy living amongst 'where the action is'  close to movies and restaurants and stores.   Stuff their parents force on them generally wind up in thrift shops or the dump.

 Me?  Not having the stamina to be as active as I once was, I enjoy having the comforts of my home around me and I still hold onto stuff not because I particularly like it or it has any use, but strictly for the sentimental value.

But nothing stays the same and the culture changes and  there is something to say for a simpler lifestyle too.

As Boomers shed their stuff, their offspring reject it


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 1, 2016)

By the way, congratulations to grandpa Mr. H and I am really happy he and Avg Joe stopped by today. Everybody who has made the Coffee Shop what it has been over the years is important and it feels good when each and every one stops by to say hi or share a thought or catch us up on what's going on.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 1, 2016)

boedicca said:


> I think we have achieved Peak Quinoa.
> 
> I noticed a couple of years ago that trendy restaurants started serving dishes with quinoa as a featured ingredient (especially the ubiquitous Kale & Quinoa Salad!).
> 
> ...



I don't know for certain, but I don't recall ever even tasting quinoa, much less ordering or buying something with quinoa in it.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 1, 2016)

Mr. H. said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...


Grandchildren are the best!  If I had known that, I would have just skipped taking the intermediate step of having children of my own. Funny thing, my mother ne never cursed me with "I hope you have grandchildren like yourself!. II miss my gjrls.  they're in Japan with their dad and mom.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 1, 2016)

MeBelle said:


> Happy New Year gallantwarrior. (((hugs)))  ... btw do you remember seeing my feet?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Happy New Year backatcha! Those do look familiar. Call me if you get a chance.


----------



## MeBelle (Jan 1, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> > Happy New Year gallantwarrior. (((hugs)))  ... btw do you remember seeing my feet?
> ...



Over the weekend I will!


----------



## boedicca (Jan 1, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > I think we have achieved Peak Quinoa.
> ...





Ernie S. said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > I think we have achieved Peak Quinoa.
> ...




QUINOA has invaded menus across the country!  Beware!

_
*Quinoa* (/ˈkiːnoʊ.ə/, from Quechua kinwa or kinuwa )[2] is a species of the goosefoot genus (*Chenopodium quinoa*), a grain crop grown primarily for its edible seeds. It is a pseudocereal, similar in some respects to buckwheat, rather than a true cereal, as it is not a member of the true grass family. As a chenopod, quinoa is closely related to species such as beetroots, spinach and tumbleweeds. As a member of the Amaranthaceae family, it is related to and resembles amaranth, which is also a pseudocereal.

It is high in protein, and is tolerant of dry soil.* The Food and Agricultural Organisation of the United Nations (FAO) declared 2013 to be the International Year of Quinoa*.[3] Chenopodium formosanum is a Taiwanese variant of Red quinoa that is endemic to Taiwan, and is widely grown in Eastern and Southern Taiwanese Aboriginal cultures._

Quinoa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## boedicca (Jan 1, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > I think we have achieved Peak Quinoa.
> ...




Having lived in the Oakland-Berkeley-SF triangle for many years, I first encountered Quinoa as an undergrad at Berkeley.  It's really frightening how many hideous vegan restaurants are swarming through the area.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 1, 2016)

Quinoa???

Feed it to cattle, I'll try mine that way.


----------



## boedicca (Jan 1, 2016)

It is so FRELLING COLD in Oaklandtown today that my freshly made cappuccino is already luke warm.

Meh.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 1, 2016)

boedicca said:


> It is so FRELLING COLD in Oaklandtown today that my freshly made cappuccino is already luke warm.
> 
> Meh.



Props for the Farscape dialect usage.


----------



## boedicca (Jan 1, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > It is so FRELLING COLD in Oaklandtown today that my freshly made cappuccino is already luke warm.
> ...




I am so frelling gratified that you GROKked the reference!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 1, 2016)

boedicca said:


> It is so FRELLING COLD in Oaklandtown today that my freshly made cappuccino is already luke warm.
> 
> Meh.



Very chilly in Albuquerque too with intermittent clouds and sun.  No precip in the forecast but I observed a few snowflakes earlier.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 1, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> I was just reading about how unsentimental the younger 'millenial' general is when it comes to mementos, keepsakes, and stuff handed down.  They are interested in keeping the collage of their sports medals or the stuff they created in gradeschool or boxes of old greeting cards, post cards, and letters.  If it can't be stored digitally, they don't want that stuff or our hand me down heirloom furniture, crystal, china, and sterling.  Also they aren't interested in owning and maintaining huge estates but enjoy living amongst 'where the action is'  close to movies and restaurants and stores.   Stuff their parents force on them generally wind up in thrift shops or the dump.
> 
> Me?  Not having the stamina to be as active as I once was, I enjoy having the comforts of my home around me and I still hold onto stuff not because I particularly like it or it has any use, but strictly for the sentimental value.
> 
> ...



I'm not quite ready to give up on this topic just yet.  Are none of you collectors?  Do you hold onto things for sentimental or historical value not because you like the item but because you feel guilty if you throw it away?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 1, 2016)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



You know, I am all for nutritious and healthy.  But if it doesn't taste good I am not going to eat it despite its billing as nutritious and healthy.  I am probably less of a meat/fish/poultry eater than most of you not as a moral choice but just because my preferences have changed over the years.  But I don't expect to ever become vegetarian 100% and certainly will never be vegan.

Does quinoa taste good?


----------



## boedicca (Jan 1, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Quinoa doesn't have much flavor on its own - it's just an ingredient, imo.

I've had some delicious dishes which featured it.  One of my favorite restaurants has a Kale Quinoa salad, which despite my making fun of the concept, is incredibly delicious.  It's dressed with shaved parmesan and toasted pumpkin seed - really quite yummy!

I actually enjoy some vegetarian and vegan cuisine - I just can't stand the self-absorbed ideology of the Twoo Beweevahs.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 1, 2016)

MeBelle said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle said:
> ...


Cool!  I'll keep my ears up.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 1, 2016)

boedicca said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


And now you're channeling Valentine Michael Smith!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 1, 2016)

MeBelle said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle said:
> ...



Hey MeBelle.  Good to see you here too. I've missed you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 1, 2016)

If it inspires so many of our old timers to check in here, I vote that we have New Year's Day every day.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 1, 2016)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



So is it a thickening or binding agent like flour?  Or does it have some nutrition value more than other ingredients we more commonly have on hand?  Otherwise, why feature it?


----------



## boedicca (Jan 1, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




It's a high protein "grain".  For people who don't eat meat, it is something that can be combined with other plants to create whole protein.   I'm in no way a vegetarian, but I like a balanced, healthy diet with fresh ingredients.   Sometimes, I just feel like a vegetable salad for dinner (i.e. the kale and quinoa) - such a combination is healthier than iceberg lettuce!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 1, 2016)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


You might find it ironically amusing that many paleo recipes use vegetarian
/vegan side dishes


----------



## MeBelle (Jan 1, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Hi Foxy!  Happy New Year!!  Nice to see you also...it's been a very busy year!  (((hugs)))


----------



## Pogo (Jan 1, 2016)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



It's also used as a base ingredient (or co-ingredient) in making gluten-free pasta, for those of us who know what wheat can do to us yet still love our pasta.

It's damn expensive though.  Usually I get the rice-based pasta.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 1, 2016)

So I had to share this somewhere --- I was injured this morning by ......... wait for it....


Hobbes.

I've been hobbled for several weeks with some kind of muscle pull in my left leg that has me walking unnaturally.  It's almost healed by now.  Or was, until this AM, when I was ambling out to the car and Hobbes, as he often does, jumped out to pounce on me.  As I have trained him.  But he was heading literally straight for where my foot was about to land so I took a sudden evasive maneuver, twisting my left knee and going down in a yelping heap.  It was very painful.  Hobbes just ran away in search of the next bug.

Bowled over by a cat.  I take the shame.


----------



## boedicca (Jan 1, 2016)

Pogo said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




I avoid rice - especially white rice.   And I don't have pasta or bread very often - so when I do, I want the real stuff.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 1, 2016)

Pogo said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Well I may have to look into it.  I don't have a gluten intolerance but cook for a lot of folks who do, so I'm always looking for good alternatives.  And happy to see you too Pogo.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 1, 2016)

boedicca said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



We eat a lot of rice and other grains.  I can live without pasta or bread, but have folks who eat at our table regularly (including Hombre) who consider a meal without bread an unpardonable sin.  So like I told Pogo, I'm always interested in good alternatives for those who can't have ordinary wheat products.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 1, 2016)

Pogo said:


> So I had to share this somewhere --- I was injured this morning by ......... wait for it....
> 
> 
> Hobbes.
> ...



Well sorry for your pain my friend, but I have it on good authority and speak from experience that few of us have escaped any form of injury from the furry friends who own us.  At least I don't worry so much about you falling out of a tree trying to rescue him.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 1, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I had to look that name up.  What do you know, that's a book I've read.....but it was long enough ago I didn't remember the name at all.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 1, 2016)

boedicca said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



While I grokked the meaning of the word, I didn't remember where it came from, drokk it!

*That might be a bit too obscure, although Dajjal might know it*


----------



## Spoonman (Jan 1, 2016)

Sherry said:


>


Happy New Year Sherry


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 1, 2016)

Pogo said:


> So I had to share this somewhere --- I was injured this morning by ......... wait for it....
> 
> 
> Hobbes.
> ...



Sudden evasive maneuvers are more a cat thing.  Like when a hooman is about to step on us....


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 1, 2016)

Spoonman said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Sherry who?


----------



## Sherry (Jan 1, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Yeah, it's pretty funny when someone who hasn't been around in months actually speaks to me. Thanks, Spoonie.


----------



## Spoonman (Jan 1, 2016)

some shots of the sunset.  while i was off this week redid one of the bathrooms. new tile floor, vanity, toilet and tub.


----------



## Spoonman (Jan 1, 2016)

Sherry said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...


Sherry, you're always a favorite.   Hope all is well


----------



## Pogo (Jan 1, 2016)

boedicca said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



I do too, but wheat makes ya fat.  Rice doesn't.


----------



## Sherry (Jan 1, 2016)

Spoonman said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



You're very kind, and I've always been a fan of your beautiful pics.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 1, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



"Farscape"?

That's that thar metallic staircase up outside da winda, ain't it?


----------



## Spoonman (Jan 1, 2016)

Sherry said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


I took a few thousand of them over the summer.  i could be boring you all to death  lol


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 2, 2016)

boedicca said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Grocked? THAT goes back far beyond Farscape Grock goes back to Heinland's 1961 Philosophy/Sci Fi "Stranger in a Strange Land"
Who else, without Google, knows Michael Valentine Smith?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 2, 2016)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


A dear friend always said "If I could be certain that lettuce doesn't scream in pain when I tear off a leaf for my cheeseburger, I would consider becoming a vegetarian."


----------



## Spoonman (Jan 2, 2016)

ok, I lol'd at this one


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 2, 2016)

Spoonman said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



I trust you to be selective and when you are, you are never boring.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 2, 2016)

Sherry said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Haven't we all?  And I have been missing your uncanny ability to find just the right illustration/pic for the moment.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 2, 2016)

Pogo said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



It does if you eat enough of it.    Rice flour is higher in calories than wheat flour but the usual serving of wheat is generally about 30 or so calories less than a comparable serving of rice.  Nutritionally, wheat is far superior for fiber and each edges out the other on certain vitamins and minerals.  Basically I think those who can tolerate them can choose either with confidence and I like them both equally well.  Some facts about rice vs wheat as a nutritional choice:
What Are the Benefits of Rice vs. Wheat?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 2, 2016)

Spoonman said:


> some shots of the sunset.  while i was off this week redid one of the bathrooms. new tile floor, vanity, toilet and tub.



Love the art shots, but your bathroom is incredible.  I love it.


----------



## boedicca (Jan 2, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...




The glycemic index of white rice is very high - and worse than wheat depending upon the preparation.

Short and medium grain white rice is horrible!

How Much Will That Food Raise my Blood Sugar?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 2, 2016)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Good information as I have close friends and family who are diabetic.  I'll definitely file that info for consideration in meal preparation.   But somehow a bed of wheat berries just doesn't go as well with the Asian cuisine we enjoy now and then.   So I'm glad I can enjoy both.


----------



## boedicca (Jan 2, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




I don't care for rice - and eat Asian cuisine without it.  I don't miss it at all.

My one exception is for sushi - nigiri and rolls.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 2, 2016)

Spoonman said:


> some shots of the sunset.  while i was off this week redid one of the bathrooms. new tile floor, vanity, toilet and tub.




Your bathroom is beautiful.
We are also remodeling our bathroom, we already have a new toilet and our friend will redo our tile (retired professional and is doing it for us for free). Of course we will then owe him a big favor in return,which I am sure he will ask when he needs us.
Then we are getting a new cabinet that will go above the toilet.
I will post ours up also when it gets done.
That is if I can figure out how to upload pics here from my cell phone.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 2, 2016)

Happy Saturday all !

I hope everyone had a good New Years Eve.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 2, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> I was just reading about how unsentimental the younger 'millenial' general is when it comes to mementos, keepsakes, and stuff handed down.  They are interested in keeping the collage of their sports medals or the stuff they created in gradeschool or boxes of old greeting cards, post cards, and letters.  If it can't be stored digitally, they don't want that stuff or our hand me down heirloom furniture, crystal, china, and sterling.  Also they aren't interested in owning and maintaining huge estates but enjoy living amongst 'where the action is'  close to movies and restaurants and stores.   Stuff their parents force on them generally wind up in thrift shops or the dump.
> 
> Me?  Not having the stamina to be as active as I once was, I enjoy having the comforts of my home around me and I still hold onto stuff not because I particularly like it or it has any use, but strictly for the sentimental value.
> 
> ...



I have a side table that is wood and round (probably an antique) that I got after my grandfather died.  I have had that thing for years and I would never sell it or get rid of it.  It's something (besides pictures) to remind me of my grandfather.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 2, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I was just reading about how unsentimental the younger 'millenial' general is when it comes to mementos, keepsakes, and stuff handed down.  They are interested in keeping the collage of their sports medals or the stuff they created in gradeschool or boxes of old greeting cards, post cards, and letters.  If it can't be stored digitally, they don't want that stuff or our hand me down heirloom furniture, crystal, china, and sterling.  Also they aren't interested in owning and maintaining huge estates but enjoy living amongst 'where the action is'  close to movies and restaurants and stores.   Stuff their parents force on them generally wind up in thrift shops or the dump.
> ...



I'm glad somebody else is sentimental.  I usually don't get so attached to things that I won't get rid of them though we do tend to be pack rats because we hold onto stuff we haven't used in 20 years because you never know when you might need that.

I have a wooden pedestal bowl hand crafted by my grandfather who was a carpenter and apparently would be artist.  I would never let that go either.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 2, 2016)

Hope everyone had a fantastic New Year's celebration!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 2, 2016)

However I just received the following in my e-mail--oldies but goodies.  And after spending the last most of an hour on the phone with incompetent service reps and one clueless person I was trying to get an answer from re a medical question, I am convinced these probably did actually happen:


Recently, I went to McDonald's and I saw on the menu that you could have an order of 6, 9 or 12 Chicken McNuggets.

I asked for a half dozen nuggets.

'We don't have half dozen nuggets,' said the teenager at the counter.

'You don't?' I replied.

'We only have six, nine, or twelve,' was the reply.

'So I can't order a half dozen nuggets, but I can order six?'

'That's right.'

So I shook my head and ordered six McNuggets

(Must have been the same one I asked for sweetener and she said they didn't have any, only Splenda and sugar.)

 * * * * * * * * * *


I was checking out at the local Wal-Mart with just a few items and the lady behind me put her things on the belt close to mine. I picked up one of those dividers that they keep by the cash register and  placed it between our things so they wouldn't get mixed. After the girl had scanned all of my items, she picked up the divider, looking it all over for the bar code so she could scan it.

Not finding the bar code, she said to me, 'Do you know how much this is?'

I said to her 'I've changed my mind; I don't think I'll buy that today.'

She said 'OK,' and I paid her for the things and left.

* * * * * * * * * * *

A woman at work was seen putting a credit card into her DVD drive and pulling it out very quickly.

When I inquired as to what she was doing, she said she was shopping on the Internet and they kept  asking for a credit card number, so she was using the ATM thingy.

* * * * * * * * * *
I recently saw a distraught young lady weeping beside her car.

'Do you need some help?' I asked.

She replied, 'I knew I should have replaced the battery to this remote door un-locker. Now I can't get into my car. Do you think they (pointing to a distant convenience store) would have a battery to fit this?'

Hmm, I don't know.  Do you have an alarm, too?' I asked.

'No, just this remote thingy,' she answered, handing it and the car keys to me.

As I took the key and manually unlocked the door, I replied, 'Why don't you drive over there and check about the batteries. It's a long walk....'

 * * * * * * * * * * *

Several years ago, we had an Intern who turned to a secretary and said, 'I'm almost out of typing paper.  What do I do?' 'Just use paper from the  photocopier', the secretary told her.  With that, the intern took her last remaining blank piece of paper, put it on the photocopier and proceeded to make five blank copies.

* * * * * * * * * * *

And then there was the lady who called 911 to report that her kid had just eaten a bunch of ants.  She gave him some ant killer.  What else should she do?​


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 2, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I get attached to things that people had who are no longer with us.  There are plenty of things I've gotten while people were still alive that I did get rid of that I now wish I hadn't.  Some of the things just got lost, like jewelry and stuff.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 2, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> However I just received the following in my e-mail--oldies but goodies.  And after spending the last most of an hour on the phone with incompetent service reps and one clueless person I was trying to get an answer from re a medical question, I am convinced these probably did actually happen:
> 
> 
> Recently, I went to McDonald's and I saw on the menu that you could have an order of 6, 9 or 12 Chicken McNuggets.
> ...



I hope the last one isn't true!!


----------



## Spoonman (Jan 2, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > some shots of the sunset.  while i was off this week redid one of the bathrooms. new tile floor, vanity, toilet and tub.
> ...


thanks.  I think that is at least the 5th time I have redone that bathroom since we lived here.  we change our minds a lot   lol


----------



## Spoonman (Jan 2, 2016)

I have never seen a year where we had so many spectacular sunsets. almost everyday had one.  most of these were taken from our back deck.  Some while kayaking.  There are a lot so I'll make a few posts with a selection of them.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 2, 2016)

We have also had some pretty great ones here this year.
The bottom one looks like AZ minus the big trees.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 2, 2016)

peach174 said:


> We have also had some pretty great ones here this year.
> The bottom one looks like AZ minus the big trees.



Albuquerque too and we have a lot of trees in Albuquerque despite it being high desert country.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 2, 2016)

We have nice sunsets here too, but there are too many trees in the way for me to get any good pictures.  I'm in kind of like a valley next to some woods and a river.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 2, 2016)

Hey, I was just GPS'ing something, and in the area I was checking out is a store called Bitch Bags.  Ha ha!!!  

I'm going to have to go and see what kind of bags they have for us bitches with sass and attitude.


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## Spoonman (Jan 2, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> We have nice sunsets here too, but there are too many trees in the way for me to get any good pictures.  I'm in kind of like a valley next to some woods and a river.


I have a pretty good spot. we're on a hill and to the west of us through a very narrow tree line is a valley.  I get those shots across the valley with the sun setting behind the next range.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 2, 2016)

Pogo said:


> So I had to share this somewhere --- I was injured this morning by ......... wait for it....
> 
> 
> Hobbes.
> ...


Boy, do I know that feeling!  I have a gait I refer to as the pussy-cat shuffle.  More like shifting them gently out of your way with a foot than squashing them mercilessly.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 2, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


I often cook for others that which I might not consume personally.  Most everyone understands.  I see no reason not to please others.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 2, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


I am a HUGE Heinlein fan.  I've read just about everything he's ever published.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 2, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Other than me?  I'm sure there must be others.  How are you with "Time Enough for Love?"


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 2, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


How many of y'all know the provenance of the quote: “An armed society is a polite society. Manners are good when one may have to back up his acts with his life.”?


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 2, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Happy Saturday all !
> 
> I hope everyone had a good New Years Eve.


I had to work, but that was of no consequence.  I was more aggravated by the idiots on the road than by having to work.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 2, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > We have also had some pretty great ones here this year.
> ...


But a river runs through it...that makes a difference.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 2, 2016)

Goodness, am I all alone here?  Well, no bother...
It's been high 30s, low 40s here all day.  It wouldn't be so bad if many roads and especially where I have to tend my goats, didn't resemble an Olympic-style skating rink.  Even with cleats, I had to walk like a penguin.  And the poor goats...they were skidding all over the place!  The poor things!
For the second time in a month, my iPhone went tits-up.  Last time, the screen went dead.  I could use my Bluetooth to dial out but could not unlock the screen to retrieve anything.  This time, I cannot hear any kind of noise unless I'm logged into the Dodge Bluetooth.  I have been instructed to visit the Apple Store downtown at my soonest opportunity.  Personally, I think that the wire that brings signals to the speaker in the iPhone has become disconnected.  Cross fingers.


----------



## boedicca (Jan 3, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...




"Time Enough for Love" is a fabulous book!


----------



## boedicca (Jan 3, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




I have often used "An armed society is a polite society" when discussing gun control with the grabbers.   It's so twoo!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 3, 2016)

Okay, I'm awake, the heat's been turned up, cats have been fed, I'm suckin' down my first cup of resurrection juice, Giz want to go outside and is being very vocal about it, the wife is still asleep and my resident birds are impatient to get their morning meal.  Yup, typical morning at the 05 ranch.......


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 3, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > However I just received the following in my e-mail--oldies but goodies.  And after spending the last most of an hour on the phone with incompetent service reps and one clueless person I was trying to get an answer from re a medical question, I am convinced these probably did actually happen:
> ...


sadly, it probably is. Unfortunately conception doesn't involve an IQ test.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 3, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Looked it up. Did not know that.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 3, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Hey, I was just GPS'ing something, and in the area I was checking out is a store called Bitch Bags.  Ha ha!!!
> 
> I'm going to have to go and see what kind of bags they have for us bitches with sass and attitude.


Big enough to move a body?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 3, 2016)

blackhawk said:


>


I have THAT tee-shirt too.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 3, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Don't recall reading it, but I really should get back into his stuff. I was never disappointed and in the case of "Stranger" was profoundly affected, even influenced to a point.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 3, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I still wonder how the movie Starship Troopers is related to his book.  I guess as long as there is mention of alien 'bugs' in the book it counts as an adaptation?


----------



## Pogo (Jan 3, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Actually I didn't mean anything about calories or glycemic index --- wheat makes us fat largely because of how we've modified it over the years.  I know this from experience too -- I've had the experience of cutting out wheat (and making no other changes, actually eating more volume) --- and seeing my weight drop 30-40 pounds, on cutting out wheat alone.  Did it twice.

I like wheat but it's a bad influence.  It's a major reason for the obesity epidemic.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 3, 2016)

boedicca said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I'm starting to remember why I stopped coming here...


----------



## Pogo (Jan 3, 2016)

By the way --- George Martin, famous "fifth Beatle" who produced almost all their records --- is 90 years old today.

How old do ya feel now?


----------



## peach174 (Jan 3, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I read the Puppet Masters when I was in my 20's.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 3, 2016)

Pogo said:


> By the way --- George Martin, famous "fifth Beatle" who produced almost all their records --- is 90 years old today.
> 
> How old do ya feel now?




My Mom will turn 90 next month.


----------



## boedicca (Jan 3, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...




Anything in excess is bad for one's health.   I'm more inclined to blame refined carbs and sugars in general and the insane carb heavy - anti-fat food pyramid for the spike in obesity.  It's not a coincidence that people started eating more carbs and sugar as they were brow beaten to avoid fat.  Those empty calories don't satisfy hunger, hence binge eating in futile attempts to do so.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 3, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


I find if I eat too many carbs I feel bloated, my weakness is potatoes, if I eat at least some fat with every meal I feel more full longer and eat less.  As for processed sugars I rarely eat any, heck I make my own deserts and take out 1/3 to 1/2 of the sweetener the recipe calls for.  Since I started doing that decades ago I can't eat store bought deserts without feeling like I'm going to go into a diabetic shock...... and I'm not diabetic.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 3, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I don't think it is the carbs so much as the kind of carbs.  Whole grains or other real food fill us up faster and leave us satisfied.  Carbs from processed foods can taste really good but don't satisfy as much and we just keep eating plus our body is still wanting nutrients that triggers more snacking than we otherwise would do.

I started the Budwig Protocol(based on flaxseed oil, flaxseed, and cottage cheese) yesterday and after two days I swear I feel better and have more energy.  I'm curious to see if it helps my body deal with some other issues but it will probably be a few weeks before I'll know.  But the formula first thing in the morning for breakfast really fills you up and you aren't wanting snacks or any other food for several hours.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 3, 2016)

Oh and I found us a new math quiz to start off the New Year right:


----------



## boedicca (Jan 3, 2016)

19


----------



## Pogo (Jan 3, 2016)

boedicca said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



That's true of course.  Excess of anything, and of processed food products in general.  Actually just the word "products" makes that phrase redundant.

But what I refer to here is the singular characteristic of wheat, _specifically_.  As distinct from rice, quinoa, et al.  I mean to indict wheat specifically, by name.  In _any _quantity and in any form.

In other words, not because it's processed, not because it's not-organic, not because it's consumed in too-large quantities --- but simply and literally because it's _wheat_, as that grain now exists.  We created a Frankenstein.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 3, 2016)

Been really busy lately, have the barrel and lock on the flintlock 99% inletted, have my patterns cut out for my mid 1800s vest and the materials on hand, put together a large table we had stored for a sewing work table, fixed a couple of things around the house that I've been procrastinating on and finally fixed my dresser today.  The dresser set is one I inherited when my dad passed, it's a one of a kind hand made in Taiwan when we lived there (1971-72).  The dressers are two piece, not long after we moved in here the wife tried to slide mine over a few inches and the footboard on one side collapsed.  The bottom piece has been sitting in a corner since and I had the top piece on the floor using it.  A couple of days ago I took another look at the bottom and realized all the pieces were there (thought I was going to have to manufacture one support) so today I grabbed some finish nails and screws and it's back together, more stable than it was before.   
Have more boxes to continue going through and the pot roast I threw in the crock pot is filling the house with a decidedly delectable aroma..........


----------



## Noomi (Jan 3, 2016)

Hello everyone. Sorry for the long absence, as most of you know, I am dealing with many issues, and will be for months to come.

Hope all is well and that you all had a great Xmas!


----------



## peach174 (Jan 3, 2016)

Noomi said:


> Hello everyone. Sorry for the long absence, as most of you know, I am dealing with many issues, and will be for months to come.
> 
> Hope all is well and that you all had a great Xmas!




Hi Noomi !
Great to hear from you.
Yes we know and we hope and are praying for you, that all gets worked out and that you will do very well after everything gets all resolved.
Once you get that all done we hope you come back more often because we miss you.
Me and Hubby had a great Christmas.
I hope you did as well.


----------



## Spoonman (Jan 3, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Oh and I found us a new math quiz to start off the New Year right:


  19


----------



## Spoonman (Jan 3, 2016)

boedicca said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


sugars are a real problem, especially refined ones.  sugars cause lesions in arteries. the bodies natural defense against that is to create cholesterol to repair the damage.  now you end up with high cholesterol.  you take statins to reduce it, you end up with diabetes.


----------



## Spoonman (Jan 3, 2016)

LMAO  -  The best commercial ever


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 3, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


No shame in not knowing.  Many people attribute that quote to T. Jefferson or B. Franklin.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 3, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Heinlein has been a great influence in my life.   James Michener was another pivotal author who helped shape my life.  And dare I say, Ayn Rand has also had great influence in the formation of my personal philosophy.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 3, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


The movies had little resemblance to the book.  The movies were kinda fun to watch in a campy, kitschy way.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 3, 2016)

Spoonman said:


> LMAO  -  The best commercial ever


I beg to differ, my all-time favorite commercial is this one:

Doritos Goat Ad: 2013 Super Bowl Commercial Features Funny ...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 3, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO  -  The best commercial ever
> ...


Then there's this one:


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 3, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Oh and I found us a new math quiz to start off the New Year right:



You guys don't recognize fruit salad when you see it?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 3, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I really can't attribute who and what I am to any specific author with the possible exception of Catherine Marshall who often struck a very responsive chord with me in both her fiction and non fiction works.  I love Michener and have all his books but I guess the philosopher side of him didn't stand out for me so much--just his uncanny ability to tell a story like no other.  I have enjoyed reading Heinlein. and I think it was the writers of the 1950's, 70's, and 80's that I have most enjoyed and best recall.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 3, 2016)

Noomi said:


> Hello everyone. Sorry for the long absence, as most of you know, I am dealing with many issues, and will be for months to come.
> 
> Hope all is well and that you all had a great Xmas!



Noomi!!!!   So happy you stopped in.  Just do that now and then okay so we know you're okay, issues and all.  We've sort of all been on the journey with you in a very small way and we've become really attached.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 3, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 3, 2016)

NEED Ice Cream. Ice cream is 2 miles away. I will go buy ice cream.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 4, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, I was just GPS'ing something, and in the area I was checking out is a store called Bitch Bags.  Ha ha!!!
> ...



You all had better behave and then you won't have anything to worry about.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 4, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Yuck.  That movie was disgusting.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 4, 2016)

First Monday of 2016...


----------



## peach174 (Jan 4, 2016)

Morning


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 4, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> First Monday of 2016...


What's a Monday?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 4, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> NEED Ice Cream. Ice cream is 2 miles away. I will go buy ice cream.



Hombre and I were once in a motel in the north end of Las Cruces--we were traveling the entire state of New Mexico et al in those days--when we had a serious B.R. (Baskin Robbins) attack.  The Baskin Robbins store was several miles away in the north end of town, but we gave into the craving and went to get some serious ice cream.  The next morning we got up and were out starting out day when we spotted the new Baskin Robins in a small shopping center across the street from the motel.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 4, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I couldn't get into it either Chris.  And I say that as a huge science fiction fan, but just like my comedy has to be somewhat believable in order for me to like it, so does my science fiction.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 4, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Disgustingly stupid.  

I can enjoy good campy humor (I'm a fan of the Evil Dead series as well as the old Flash Gordon movie) but I found Starship Troopers to just be dumb.  The only good thing about it was making fun of it with a friend of mine when we saw it in the theater.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 4, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Yeah, it was pretty stupid too but mostly just gross.


----------



## Spoonman (Jan 4, 2016)

5 degrees right now.  oh well, the cold weather had to come at some point.   but this was the first day I had to break out the winter  coat


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 4, 2016)

Spoonman said:


> 5 degrees right now.  oh well, the cold weather had to come at some point.   but this was the first day I had to break out the winter  coat



I was just about to complain about my weather!  Lol!  It's 14 degrees but with the wind chill, feels like 0.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Elev 200 ft 41.94 °N, 71.34 °W | Updated 2 min ago*
Mostly Cloudy
14.7 °F
Feels Like 0 °F

N
13.5
Wind from NNE


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 4, 2016)

Oh, I forgot to tell that I'm picking up a new shift at the hospital and going down to part time at my job.  Otherwise I will be working like 70 hours a week!  No thanks.  Lol.  A permanent shift has opened up for me at the hospital, and that is good.  Not sure yet when I will start, but it could be this weekend.  It will be Saturday and Sunday nights from 4 PM to 12 AM.  Not the most desirable hours, but I want to make a good impression there and be noticed.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 4, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Michener's descriptions are on par with Hemingway.  Both authors put tremendous detail in their descriptions.  Michener's "Hawaii" begins with a prologue featuring the birth of the islands, for example.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 4, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


OH, that is a cute commercial.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 4, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Oh, I forgot to tell that I'm picking up a new shift at the hospital and going down to part time at my job.  Otherwise I will be working like 70 hours a week!  No thanks.  Lol.  A permanent shift has opened up for me at the hospital, and that is good.  Not sure yet when I will start, but it could be this weekend.  It will be Saturday and Sunday nights from 4 PM to 12 AM.  Not the most desirable hours, but I want to make a good impression there and be noticed.


Congratulations and Good Luck!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 4, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I forgot to tell that I'm picking up a new shift at the hospital and going down to part time at my job.  Otherwise I will be working like 70 hours a week!  No thanks.  Lol.  A permanent shift has opened up for me at the hospital, and that is good.  Not sure yet when I will start, but it could be this weekend.  It will be Saturday and Sunday nights from 4 PM to 12 AM.  Not the most desirable hours, but I want to make a good impression there and be noticed.
> ...



Thanks!    It's part time still but better than per diem!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 4, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


But they still managed to make what, three or four sequels?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 4, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Starship Troopers?  I don't think so.  I never heard of any sequels to that movie, but I could be wrong.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 4, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Maybe you are thinking of Star Wars?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 4, 2016)

Spoonman said:


> 5 degrees right now.  oh well, the cold weather had to come at some point.   but this was the first day I had to break out the winter  coat


Better y'all than us, I guess.  The last few days were up over 40 degrees at times, and stayed above freezing until last night.  Of course, everything melted just enough to freeze into skating rink conditions.
Icy Anchorage roads lead to car crashes and skating in the streets


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 4, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I looked it up, there were four movies total, and surprise! surprise! a TV series, as well.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 4, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Never heard of any sequels or a TV show.  It was a pretty crappy movie.  Did you ever see it?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 4, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Not much of a surprise, since I don't really care.    It was a terrible and disgusting movie.  That was my point.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 4, 2016)

I finally had to put chains on the truck.  Our driveway is not level and makes a 180 degree turn between top and bottom.  Being completely encased in ice, it's pretty tricky to navigate, but moving a couple of tons of hay back into the hay racks was just too challenging.  Better safe than sorry.
I've been wearing ice cleats to work around the animals and barn but the goats don't have such luck.  They constantly wipe out and do face plants while trying to navigate the trail from their pen to the milking barn.  Well, except one clever girl who has discovered a rough patch running parallel to the usual path.  She's the same goat who figured out how to cross a stream by walking along a log rather than trying to jump over.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 4, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Regret to confess, I've seen all the movies.  Sometimes you have to go with the flow when others make up the entertainment schedule.  I did not know about the TV series but since I watch very little regular TV programing, that's not a surprise.  You're right, though, the movies were more about a significant gross-out factor than the books ever could have been.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 4, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Oh, I forgot to tell that I'm picking up a new shift at the hospital and going down to part time at my job.  Otherwise I will be working like 70 hours a week!  No thanks.  Lol.  A permanent shift has opened up for me at the hospital, and that is good.  Not sure yet when I will start, but it could be this weekend.  It will be Saturday and Sunday nights from 4 PM to 12 AM.  Not the most desirable hours, but I want to make a good impression there and be noticed.


I worked 4 to mids and midnight shifts most of my life.  My favorite was always 4 to mid.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 4, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


They made two more........  The original is a cult classic B movie, the other two pretty much sucked.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 5, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I forgot to tell that I'm picking up a new shift at the hospital and going down to part time at my job.  Otherwise I will be working like 70 hours a week!  No thanks.  Lol.  A permanent shift has opened up for me at the hospital, and that is good.  Not sure yet when I will start, but it could be this weekend.  It will be Saturday and Sunday nights from 4 PM to 12 AM.  Not the most desirable hours, but I want to make a good impression there and be noticed.
> ...


I like my grave shift, midnight to ten.  Especially if you have to drive in with rush hour traffic, working graves spares you the 
competitive spirit.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2016)

I am sitting here...patiently awaiting the deluge of rain they keep claiming was to hit today and for the next week. So far....nada.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



He's right.  Who would have thought?  The first movie was so bad, I wouldn't think it would have grossed enough to merit a sequel.  But there were four movies in all.  I blessedly escaped the sequels.
Starship Troopers Collection


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 5, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I forgot to tell that I'm picking up a new shift at the hospital and going down to part time at my job.  Otherwise I will be working like 70 hours a week!  No thanks.  Lol.  A permanent shift has opened up for me at the hospital, and that is good.  Not sure yet when I will start, but it could be this weekend.  It will be Saturday and Sunday nights from 4 PM to 12 AM.  Not the most desirable hours, but I want to make a good impression there and be noticed.
> ...



I hated that shift - 3 to 11 - in the hospital.  Evening was always when the patients felt the worse, people were crankier.  11 to 7 was much much calmer.  7 to 3 my favorite.  Lots of activity but everybody was happiest.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 5, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I am sitting here...patiently awaiting the deluge of rain they keep claiming was to hit today and for the next week. So far....nada.



And you guys really need the rain, so hope it happens for you.  We got a dusting of snow overnight with more predicted this week but not necessarily today.  We need all of that we can get too to build up the reserves in the mountains.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 5, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I am sitting here...patiently awaiting the deluge of rain they keep claiming was to hit today and for the next week. So far....nada.



I like your avie Gracie.  We are reacquainting ourselves with the term polar vortex today.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 5, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



You'd probably be surprised at the bad sequels floating around out there.  If they can be made cheaply, someone will probably try to do it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 5, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Some sequels are okay or at least entertaining - Sister Act II and  Crocodile Dundee II and the three sequels to Airport come to mind - but others have really sucked.  It seems the sequel is never quite as magical as the original though.  When you make a really great movie, it is hard to build or improve on that.

Some producers/directors seem to understand that and put a firm period at the end of a great movie.  Out of Africa is a good example with the final statement in the movie that Karen Dinesen never returned to Africa.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 5, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I am sitting here...patiently awaiting the deluge of rain they keep claiming was to hit today and for the next week. So far....nada.
> ...


I could perhaps send Graciesome of the 20" of rain we got here in December.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 5, 2016)

Anything with the word dumb in the title didn't need to be made in the first place.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 5, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Star Trek and Star Wars both improved with sequels.  Aliens is very arguably better than Alien, and both are very good.  The Dark Knight was better than Batman Begins.

But yes, more often than not, the first movie is the best.  I think the most common reason is probably that the first movie is original, fresh, where the sequel is an attempt to build on that and capture the same elements.  There is a lot of luck, a lot of things going just the right way, to make a great movie.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2016)

Light shower in the wee morning. Sun is out. Nice day. No rain I can see. And the news now says the el nino is weakening. *eye roll*


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 5, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Light shower in the wee morning. Sun is out. Nice day. No rain I can see. And the news now says the el nino is weakening. *eye roll*



Well they have to have an out when they completely miss the mark you know.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 5, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Anything with the word dumb in the title didn't need to be made in the first place.



I couldn't agree more.  But "Dumb and Dumber" is one of those movies that Hombre cannot not watch--it fascinates him--while I will most generally leave the room if feasible when it is on.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Anything with the word dumb in the title didn't need to be made in the first place.
> ...


Best part of that show was the bathroom scene. Then again, fart and shit jokes always cracked me up. Not today though. I think I will watch some movies cuz it's drizzling now...lightly...and I was wanting HEAVY rain. And I'm too cranky to be online right now, so............

Later gators.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 5, 2016)

Cranky deflectors <on>

I iz cat, not gator???


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 5, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Anything with the word dumb in the title didn't need to be made in the first place.



There don't seem to be many full movies with the word dumb in the title.  I don't know about TV shows or shorts.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 5, 2016)

Well finally got a hold of my medical team, they're sending me some meds for the increased acid production and I get to go on the BART diet for a while.......  Yum........  

About 2 hours ago I had a nice salad, 30 minutes after eating it I started having repeat episodes of severe heartburn that would radiate up into my head causing a brief migraine.   Not very pleasant, not very pleasant in the least.......


----------



## peach174 (Jan 5, 2016)

Sorry to hear that Ringel
That's a very painful thing to have.
I hope the meds work for you.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 5, 2016)

I lost the internet at about 8:15 am this morning.
That also means we had no phone either. 
Just got it back a littler after 6:30 tonight.
Almost everyone here in AZ lost it.
It took them all day to fix the problem so it must had something to do with all the rain we got yesterday and into the evening.
We have two more storms moving in, so I hope it doesn't happen again


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 5, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Sorry to hear that Ringel
> That's a very painful thing to have.
> I hope the meds work for you.


So do I.  For dinner I had a dry piece of toast.......  I pretty much knew it wasn't heart related as I was just recently given a clean bill of health in that area so I figured it had to be stomach related.  I never realized how bad it could be, basically quite debilitating while it's happening.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 5, 2016)

peach174 said:


> I lost the internet at about 8:15 am this morning.
> That also means we had no phone either.
> Just got it back a littler after 6:30 tonight.
> Almost everyone here in AZ lost it.
> ...


We have Time Warner down here, whenever it goes out we blame the wind.......


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 5, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to hear that Ringel
> ...



When my reflux gets bad, I get woken up at night feeling like I'm going to have to throw up and/or something is stuck in my throat.  It can get pretty painful, although I actually don't have too bad a time with the usual heartburn aspect.  That can get bad at times, but usually it seems to be my body's reaction to the acid that causes my issues.


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (Jan 5, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > I lost the internet at about 8:15 am this morning.
> ...


Have Time Warner as well Yet when we had all the tornadoes around here it didn't go out go figure.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 5, 2016)

blackhawk said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


It's a running joke between the wife and I, most likely is old infrastructure that needs some serious updating.  That's one thing I'll give Comcast (at least in the major cities) they keep their infrastructure up to date, never had a problem with their service.


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 5, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I was thinking about bundling my tv and internet through Time Warner have second thoughs about that now.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 5, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


It has woken me up a couple of times, can't get back to sleep for hours.  The wife is really worried as I rarely get sick and I'm a terrible patient, I hate having people wait on me at home and in a hospital.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 5, 2016)

blackhawk said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


If we had Comcast I'd switch in a heartbeat, while Time Warner's internet is fast it does drop signal from time to time here in El Paso.  It's really not all that bad depending on who you're using now for internet.  Take what I say about Time Warner (in general) with a grain of salt, This is the only experience we've had with TW and the problems could only be related to El Paso, the land of manana.........


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 5, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I'm using AT&T for internet I haven't had any major issuses with them it's a price deal both of them sperate is really getting up there.


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 5, 2016)

BTW, here's the snow storm we had recently.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 5, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> BTW, here's the snow storm we had recently.



I'd like to have that for a week or two here.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 6, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, here's the snow storm we had recently.
> ...


It lasted just over a day........


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 6, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Well finally got a hold of my medical team, they're sending me some meds for the increased acid production and I get to go on the BART diet for a while.......  Yum........
> 
> About 2 hours ago I had a nice salad, 30 minutes after eating it I started having repeat episodes of severe heartburn that would radiate up into my head causing a brief migraine.   Not very pleasant, not very pleasant in the least.......



Hmmm.  You said you were given a clean bill of health on food allergies?  This sure looks like a food allergy to me.  But feel better.  Sorry for your pain.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 6, 2016)

Good morning all.

First I would like to congratulate Chris--I missed her post on Monday re her new job expansion and way to go.  Looks like you're on your way to a full transition because they wouldn't be expanding your hours or giving you a permanent slot if you weren't impressing.  And if you gently make it known you would like more hours, you'll eventually get there all the way--unless you find out you like working the two part time jobs of course which could be possible.

We woke up to a cold light rain this morning.  I have to go get blood work in advance of a procedure on Monday, and get my glasses fixed--the ear piece came off--and pick up a few groceries.   But all in all, life is good today.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 6, 2016)

Move over Pavlov's dogs, I have Ringel's pigeons........  Every time I go out back all the pigeons land in the back yard and start walking around me waiting to get more food......


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 6, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Well finally got a hold of my medical team, they're sending me some meds for the increased acid production and I get to go on the BART diet for a while.......  Yum........
> ...


Nah, possibly more an age related decrease in the body's ability to produce stomach acid.  On the other hand it could be an excess of stomach acid due to stress, both have similar symptoms.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 6, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> BTW, here's the snow storm we had recently.



Pfft.  That's nothin'.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 6, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, here's the snow storm we had recently.
> ...



You don't get snow where you live?  Or is it that you just like snow?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 6, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> First I would like to congratulate Chris--I missed her post on Monday re her new job expansion and way to go.  Looks like you're on your way to a full transition because they wouldn't be expanding your hours or giving you a permanent slot if you weren't impressing.  And if you gently make it known you would like more hours, you'll eventually get there all the way--unless you find out you like working the two part time jobs of course which could be possible.
> 
> We woke up to a cold light rain this morning.  I have to go get blood work in advance of a procedure on Monday, and get my glasses fixed--the ear piece came off--and pick up a few groceries.   But all in all, life is good today.



Thanks, Foxy!    That's what I'm hoping for!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 6, 2016)

Happy Wednesday, coffee shoppers!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 6, 2016)

Every time I go to YouTube, it is on autoplay.  So annoying.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 6, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



You liked it, didn't you?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 6, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Oh man, I don't think I could do a graveyard shift.    Hope they don't offer me that one!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 6, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I forgot to tell that I'm picking up a new shift at the hospital and going down to part time at my job.  Otherwise I will be working like 70 hours a week!  No thanks.  Lol.  A permanent shift has opened up for me at the hospital, and that is good.  Not sure yet when I will start, but it could be this weekend.  It will be Saturday and Sunday nights from 4 PM to 12 AM.  Not the most desirable hours, but I want to make a good impression there and be noticed.
> ...



Yeah, 4-midnight is no problem.  I'm usually awake until at least midnight anyways.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 6, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Oh, I don't work with any patients, so that is not an issue for me.    I'm just taking calls, transferring calls, and putting out pages (pages are only for emergencies though).


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 6, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



We only get snow here rarely.  That's better than the never when I was in Florida, but I'd prefer once or twice a year for the little one to play in.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 6, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Well finally got a hold of my medical team, they're sending me some meds for the increased acid production and I get to go on the BART diet for a while.......  Yum........
> 
> About 2 hours ago I had a nice salad, 30 minutes after eating it I started having repeat episodes of severe heartburn that would radiate up into my head causing a brief migraine.   Not very pleasant, not very pleasant in the least.......



Hope you're feeling better!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 6, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I have Comcast.  They aren't so great either.  Lol.    I have a bundle that includes cable, phone and high speed internet.  Expensive!!!  I pay about $200 a month.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 6, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Let me assure you that you would grow tired of it quickly.  Lol.  A couple of days I could deal with though.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 6, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



I just checked.  I pay $196 and change per month for a Comcast bundle.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 6, 2016)

Woke up twice in the wee hours of the morning from thunder and lightening and heavy downpour. Power went out twice. Now THAT was a rainstorm. But...it didn't last after 1pm. Sun came out, now it is lightly raining again. I want more of what happened when I was asleep. MORE MORE MORE.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 6, 2016)

peach174 said:


> I lost the internet at about 8:15 am this morning.
> That also means we had no phone either.
> Just got it back a littler after 6:30 tonight.
> Almost everyone here in AZ lost it.
> ...


There is a doozy coming your way. Be ready.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 6, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



The way I live, snow isn't a problem.  I don't drive, I don't leave the house much other than taking the dogs out.  I would mostly be in the snow just to play with the little one.  I lived in New York until I was 14, I've been in snow enough to know it wouldn't be a problem for me to have it for a few weeks a year here.  

Once I'm done as a nanny, I'll probably be happier avoiding it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 6, 2016)

Gracie said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > I lost the internet at about 8:15 am this morning.
> ...



I was about to say that we were getting Gracie's rain before I saw your post.  And your warning to Peach is spot on I think.  She always gets the worst of the storms before they navigate into New Mexico to us.  So we left to do our errands in a light cold rain that became less light as needed to exit our car at the medical center of course. . . came out to more light rain on the trip to the eyeglass fixing place and then to the grocery store and then the rain turned to heavy snow that lasted about an hour or so and then the cloud lifted a bit with bright sunshine and poof the snow vanished off of everything.  From where we were at the time, looking east toward the Sandias:


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 6, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, here's the snow storm we had recently.
> ...


It's El Paso, they shut down with 1/16 that amount of snow.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 6, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I like "well done" B movies, the campier the better.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 6, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Well finally got a hold of my medical team, they're sending me some meds for the increased acid production and I get to go on the BART diet for a while.......  Yum........
> ...


For now.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 6, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


That's wild, I"ve never paid more than $125 for mine and when it got that high I threatened to switch to Verizon......  Got it back down to under $100 but I also don't buy the premium channels.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 6, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



You could have mentioned that!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 6, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I like some of them too, but they can't be about giant bugs eating people. That is just too disgusting for me.  Lol.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 6, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I've seen worse in real life........  So it doesn't bother me.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 6, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Maybe it would be cheaper where you live.  Everything is expensive around here.  I have no idea why since we have such harsh winters.  You know, everyone complains about it!    I 

Here is a summary of my bill.  It's actually 203.86 this month.  They must have increased something on the new year??  I'll have to look into that and see why it's more.  Last billing period, it was 196.55.  


*XFINITY Bundled Services*$161.49





*Additional XFINITY TV Services*$13.94









*Additional XFINITY Voice Services*$10.00





*Taxes, Surcharges & Fees*$8.11















*Other Charges & Credits*$10.32


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 6, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


When I had my Comcast it was in Northern Virginia, Fairfax County, the 2nd wealthiest county in the nation.......


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 6, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



How long ago was that?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 6, 2016)

You also want to take a close look at what they're charging you for and again, unless you're paying for pay per view and/or premium channels I think (yes even where you live) you're paying too much.  Go to your local Comcast outlet (not the national online or 1-800 number) and have a chat with them, they want to keep your business and will be willing to find ways to cut your bill.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 6, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



We had internet, phone, and cable bundled together not that long ago.  The bill was up to around $180 a month, I think, and we ended up getting rid of the phone and cable.  The phone was for me, my employer has a cell, of course, but we want a phone for me in case of emergencies with the little one.  We got an Ooma, which is a VOIP (uses the internet instead of phone line).  That was about $100, now it's just around $3 a month in taxes or state/federal charges.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 6, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


A few years ago.  Last year we had it in Trinidad Colorado and paid around $75 for all three


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 6, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I have extended basic cable.  I don't have anything fancy, and that is going rate around here.  They start you off on a "special trial offer," and then once your trial offer is over, they jack up the prices.  Lol.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 6, 2016)

Oh and speaking of campy B movies I still like some of the older John Wayne movies no matter how historically incorrect they are.  Now a great movie that is mostly historically incorrect, Silverado is one of my favorites.  
Believe it or not I hate most of the old Clint Eastwood movies, especially the old spaghetti westerns, despised The Good, The Bad and The Ugly.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 6, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Believe it or not I hate most of the old Clint Eastwood movies, especially the old spaghetti westerns, despised The Good, The Bad and The Ugly.



  That is my favorite one!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 6, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Yeah, they've tried that every time with me, corporate won't deal with you but the local outlet will.......  go talk with them, threaten to move over to Verizon if they really won't deal.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 6, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Believe it or not I hate most of the old Clint Eastwood movies, especially the old spaghetti westerns, despised The Good, The Bad and The Ugly.
> ...


Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 6, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Oh and speaking of campy B movies I still like some of the older John Wayne movies no matter how historically incorrect they are.  Now a great movie that is mostly historically incorrect, Silverado is one of my favorites.
> Believe it or not I hate most of the old Clint Eastwood movies, especially the old spaghetti westerns, despised The Good, The Bad and The Ugly.



You like Starship Troopers, but you don't like The Good, The Bad and The Ugly?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 6, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I'll say!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 6, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Oh and speaking of campy B movies I still like some of the older John Wayne movies no matter how historically incorrect they are.  Now a great movie that is mostly historically incorrect, Silverado is one of my favorites.
> Believe it or not I hate most of the old Clint Eastwood movies, especially the old spaghetti westerns, despised The Good, The Bad and The Ugly.



What about The Outlaw Josey Wales?  That's a good one too.   

"Buzzards gotta eat, same as worms."


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 6, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and speaking of campy B movies I still like some of the older John Wayne movies no matter how historically incorrect they are.  Now a great movie that is mostly historically incorrect, Silverado is one of my favorites.
> ...



I don't mind Pale Rider or Unforgiven.  I don't know that I've cared that much for any other Eastwood western.  I watched the beginning of Josey Wales and it was just too bad for me to watch.

Of course, I thought Starship Troopers was terrible.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 6, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



The part where his family gets killed you mean?  Yeah that's sad, but that is a pretty short part thankfully.  

Well, those two are my least favorite Clint westerns.  I like the Good, The Bad and The Ugly, A Fist Full of Dollars and a Few Dollars More (that's a trilogy), and The Outlaw Josey Wales.  There are a few more too.  I like the Dirty Harry movies too.  My father loved Clint.  Lol.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 6, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and speaking of campy B movies I still like some of the older John Wayne movies no matter how historically incorrect they are.  Now a great movie that is mostly historically incorrect, Silverado is one of my favorites.
> ...


That's a campy B movie I like.  My favorite one he did was with Morgan Freeman and Gene Hackman, the Unforgiven, an awesome, very well done movie.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 6, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Not enough action in that movie for me.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 6, 2016)

It was a lot like a character study.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 6, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> It was a lot like a character study.


A series of very well done character studies which is one reason I like it.  
Another He did was Million Dollar Baby, while I liked it I found it realistically disturbing which means I may never watch it again.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 6, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


There were three sequels to "Airport"?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 6, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


I watched "American Pie: Reunion" this weekend.  The coolest part was seeing how all the original actors had matured.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 6, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Move over Pavlov's dogs, I have Ringel's pigeons........  Every time I go out back all the pigeons land in the back yard and start walking around me waiting to get more food......





ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I love graves.  I've been working graves since I started working at the airport.  Of course, I share quarters with my fur-fam and they could care less when I sleep.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 6, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I'll admit that of my favorite westerns was "Kat Ballou", despite Jane Fonda.  It was Lee Marvin and that damned horse...
"The Villain" with Kirk Douglas was also hilarious.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 6, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I saw a little bit of American Pie and changed the channel.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 6, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Paint Your Wagon was one of my favorites, not because of Eastwood but because of Lee Marvin.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 6, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Lee Marvin was one of the "greats", IMHO.  He served in WWII as a PFC in the Marine Corps.  I think that experience lent a lot of credibility to his "war movie" roles.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 6, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



No, I am talking about when he attacks the Union camp after that.  It was such a cheesy scene, poorly acted as well, I decided the movie wasn't going to be worth watching.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 6, 2016)

Well, I went to my face-to-face interview with the committee responsible for interviewing candidates for the professorship at the Uni.  This was the third phase of the process so apparently my credentials have been found adequate.  After all the candidates have been interviewed, any survivors will be submitted to the dean, who will further thin the herd and conduct his own interview.  Having been teaching as an adjunct for the past 15 years, I was able to provide very specific examples of how I would improve (and have improved) the program, as well as many other answers to the questions posed by the committee.  I'm not sure whether knowing all these guys personally,  having worked with them over the years, is a plus point.  I'd like to think I'm a shoe-in but I know my weaknesses as well as my strengths.  There are two things that give me cause for pause, though.  First, I would have to commute in to and back home during rush hour, five days a week.  I'm not sure I'm up to that kind of stress, especially in Winter when all the idiots seem to appear magically to block the only road into town, or back out.  The other sticking point will be the salary I am offered.  I know what I need to make ends meet.  I also am aware that the University it undergoing budget cuts so my pay may not be commensurate with my co-workers.


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 6, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


*It was Lee Marvin and that damned horse...*
They both should have gotten Oscars.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 7, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



You should have watched the whole movie.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 7, 2016)

Happy Thursday!


----------



## peach174 (Jan 7, 2016)

Morning

Thursday's start your day with a smile or grin  






We will be getting the rain from Calif's big dump yesterday, today.
I'm glad we have nowhere to go.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 7, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Well, I went to my face-to-face interview with the committee responsible for interviewing candidates for the professorship at the Uni.  This was the third phase of the process so apparently my credentials have been found adequate.  After all the candidates have been interviewed, any survivors will be submitted to the dean, who will further thin the herd and conduct his own interview.  Having been teaching as an adjunct for the past 15 years, I was able to provide very specific examples of how I would improve (and have improved) the program, as well as many other answers to the questions posed by the committee.  I'm not sure whether knowing all these guys personally,  having worked with them over the years, is a plus point.  I'd like to think I'm a shoe-in but I know my weaknesses as well as my strengths.  There are two things that give me cause for pause, though.  First, I would have to commute in to and back home during rush hour, five days a week.  I'm not sure I'm up to that kind of stress, especially in Winter when all the idiots seem to appear magically to block the only road into town, or back out.  The other sticking point will be the salary I am offered.  I know what I need to make ends meet.  I also am aware that the University it undergoing budget cuts so my pay may not be commensurate with my co-workers.



So would you keep the dairy so that you HAD to go home?  Or if the new job did meet your needs, would you sell that?  And then perhaps an apartment in town so that you didn't have to commute would be feasible?  Hope it works out for you though GW.  I actually wish I could find a really part time, non restrictive paying job that would not bore me to tears--could use the 'mad money'--and if something should open up I will try to snag it.  But at this stage of life I don't want to tie myself down with something that isn't really fun or at least rewarding to do.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 7, 2016)

So we are sort of between storms at the moment.  Yesterday's rain and snow has departed and we don't expect the next round until later today with snow expected overnight.  But happy Thursday everybody.  We don't have a darn thing that we absolutely HAVE to do today.  Life is good.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 7, 2016)

Pretty sure GW loves the privacy of his out-of-town property.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 7, 2016)

Wonder if Ernie is hiring?  A couple of us working there and it would be a "unique" bar...


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 7, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Wonder if Ernie is hiring?  A couple of us working there and it would be a "unique" bar...



What would you want to do?  Bartend?


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 7, 2016)

Dibs on the second comedy set.  Ringel gets first set as warm up.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 7, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Dibs on the second comedy set.  Ringel gets first set as warm up.



A cat comedian?


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 7, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Dibs on the second comedy set.  Ringel gets first set as warm up.
> ...



A message board cat is normal?

Running around the room ninety miles an hour and then hopping sideways a few times, funny stuff.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 7, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Wonder if Ernie is hiring?  A couple of us working there and it would be a "unique" bar...


Send me a resume. If we have a mouse problem at some point, I'll keep you in mind.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 7, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder if Ernie is hiring?  A couple of us working there and it would be a "unique" bar...
> ...



Just post my avie by the cheese.  I'll bill quarterly.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 7, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder if Ernie is hiring?  A couple of us working there and it would be a "unique" bar...
> ...



I don't drink, so I could be the official designated driver!

But I don't drive.......so I could be the designated angry sober guy stuck with a bunch of drunks?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 7, 2016)

I'll be the sassy waitress like Flo on Mel's Diner.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 7, 2016)

Sounding more like an episode of Cheers.

You're Diane ChrisL.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 7, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


I'm the resident designated driver. Angry sober guys are bad for business. Maybe you could help out when customers act like children?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 7, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I'll be the sassy waitress like Flo on Mel's Diner.


Can always use another hot chick in the house.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 7, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Wonder if Ernie is hiring?  A couple of us working there and it would be a "unique" bar...



I would actually make a great bartender - at least once I learned how to mix a few drinks.  I love dealing with people who already know what they want when they come in so I don't have to sell.  But I would prefer a morning job that didn't break up my day.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 7, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I'll be the sassy waitress like Flo on Mel's Diner.



I never liked that show all that much, but I sure did like the character Flo.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 7, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I'll be the sassy waitress like Flo on Mel's Diner.



Careful, bonzi kisses grits.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 7, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be the sassy waitress like Flo on Mel's Diner.
> ...




I only watched it a few times after school when I was a kid, but she was the funniest one on the show!  It was not that great of a show though, you are right.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 7, 2016)

Just checked the radar and it looks like Peach is getting a frog strangler in the current winter storm and she could be without power or internet again.  We're looking for precip within the hour.  Way too warm for snow at our elevation at the moment, but if the precip continues, it is supposed to get cold enough for snow accumulation tonight.


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 7, 2016)

Oh shit.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 7, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I went to my face-to-face interview with the committee responsible for interviewing candidates for the professorship at the Uni.  This was the third phase of the process so apparently my credentials have been found adequate.  After all the candidates have been interviewed, any survivors will be submitted to the dean, who will further thin the herd and conduct his own interview.  Having been teaching as an adjunct for the past 15 years, I was able to provide very specific examples of how I would improve (and have improved) the program, as well as many other answers to the questions posed by the committee.  I'm not sure whether knowing all these guys personally,  having worked with them over the years, is a plus point.  I'd like to think I'm a shoe-in but I know my weaknesses as well as my strengths.  There are two things that give me cause for pause, though.  First, I would have to commute in to and back home during rush hour, five days a week.  I'm not sure I'm up to that kind of stress, especially in Winter when all the idiots seem to appear magically to block the only road into town, or back out.  The other sticking point will be the salary I am offered.  I know what I need to make ends meet.  I also am aware that the University it undergoing budget cuts so my pay may not be commensurate with my co-workers.
> ...


I will be keeping the farm, but am going to significantly decrease dairy production.  I'll keep a few dairy does for personal use, but am thinking I might establish an angora goat herd.  This would please my partner and actually decrease my work load.  I've tried living in town and really don't like having the cops crawling under my truck, looking for some perp.  The body shop across the street burned to the ground Christmas a few years ago.  Imagine waking to the smell of smoke when your family is staying with you and watching as burning embers land on your roof.  Thankfully, we had a solid couple of inches of snow on the roof that year.  Oh, yeah, not to mention the gun shots echoing in the streets periodically...
Depending on what they offer me for a salary at the Uni, there is another outfit offering 4/10 shifts, primarily hangar work only 30 minutes from my place.  For now, I'm in limbo and waiting for some karmic guidance.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 7, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Pretty sure GW loves the privacy of his out-of-town property.


Pretty sure you're right!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 7, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder if Ernie is hiring?  A couple of us working there and it would be a "unique" bar...
> ...


Dance?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 7, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder if Ernie is hiring?  A couple of us working there and it would be a "unique" bar...
> ...


I'd like a 180 grain boattail.  Thanks.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 7, 2016)

Still doing laundry here.  We've been having problems with the washer and it's taking twice as long as usual.  The temps have dropped to more normal levels, which means I have to have my freshly laundered, insulated britches for work. 
I have cast my lot to the powers-that-be.  Although I've been teaching now part-time for 15 years, I am not sure I'll be able to handle a "normal" work schedule.  Because of budgeting constraints, tenure no longer exists at the Uni, so I will most likely be hired (if at all) as a "term" employee.  That means 12-24 months of contract (at-will) work.  If I really cannot stand the commute, I will still have an "out".  That "at-will", contract thing works both ways...


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 7, 2016)

blackhawk said:


> Oh shit.



Hand bags.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 7, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Oh shit.
> ...


Cowboy boots.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 7, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Still doing laundry here.  We've been having problems with the washer and it's taking twice as long as usual.  The temps have dropped to more normal levels, which means I have to have my freshly laundered, insulated britches for work.
> I have cast my lot to the powers-that-be.  Although I've been teaching now part-time for 15 years, I am not sure I'll be able to handle a "normal" work schedule.  Because of budgeting constraints, tenure no longer exists at the Uni, so I will most likely be hired (if at all) as a "term" employee.  That means 12-24 months of contract (at-will) work.  If I really cannot stand the commute, I will still have an "out".  That "at-will", contract thing works both ways...



Good luck to you GW!


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 7, 2016)

blackhawk said:


> Oh shit.



It's delivery.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 8, 2016)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre's sore back and painful shoulder,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Chris's new job,
GW's new job,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.





P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Kat (Jan 8, 2016)

Foxy, would you please throw in Mr Kat's name. You know what he has coming  up. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 8, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Noah.....  This is God Noah..........


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 8, 2016)

Went back up to High Rolls yesterday to stop at the Old Apple Barn for some more over priced nick knacks the wife wanted.  Just after we arrived it started to snow.  By the time we were half way down the mountain it was overcast and warmer, by the time were were half way back to El Paso it was sunny and relatively toasty.......  
Haven't quite started the BART diet...... to my detriment......  Lot's of painful episodes since yesterday afternoon, time to stop procrastinating.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 8, 2016)

We got lots of much needed rain and a tiny amount of snow.
Benson got more than we did, about inch and a half.

Everyone have a great weekend !


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 8, 2016)

Kat said:


> Foxy, would you please throw in Mr Kat's name. You know what he has coming  up. Thanks in advance.



Absolutely Kat.  And especially today as he has the next round of tests.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 8, 2016)

Good morning everybody.  Woke up to another white world but


peach174 said:


> We got lots of much needed rain and a tiny amount of snow.
> Benson got more than we did, about inch and a half.
> 
> Everyone have a great weekend !



At least you have power and internet.  How far outside Benson are you guys?


----------



## peach174 (Jan 8, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Woke up to another white world but
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> ...



Yep ! 
10 miles.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 8, 2016)

Temps warmed up enough to avoid freezing rain here.  Good morning CS crew!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 8, 2016)

Good morning everybody.  We woke up to another dusting of snow that probably has some ice under it, but it was only a dusting for us.  The clouds are still completely obscuring the mountains but I'm sure they got substantially more.  We need all we can get.  And again it is Friday, and though the clouds are low and gray, it is stacking up to be a good day.  Hope everybody is looking forward to a good weekend.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 8, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  Woke up to another white world but
> ...



When we lived on the mountain, we were 12 miles from the first exit in Albuquerque and when we lost power the road was usually impassable until they could get the plows to us.  We learned to stock up and prepare for those times but if it lasted very long, it could be a little scary.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 8, 2016)

Oh and for your education today childrun:


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 8, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Try living like this for a week or two......... 






I've done it.  
(No, that's not me)

Ours had a little tiny potbellied stove in it that barely had enough room to put a small coffee pot on but with canvas covering the door it did keep it fairly warm.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

Happy Friday!  (Actually I have to work this weekend, but it's a cute meme anyway )


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 8, 2016)

Argh, I hate when my ears get clogged and everything sounds muted!  I just can't get it cleared.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 8, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Argh, I hate when my ears get clogged and everything sounds muted!  I just can't get it cleared.


Polar bear swim?


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 8, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Argh, I hate when my ears get clogged and everything sounds muted!  I just can't get it cleared.
> ...



Heh, I wish it were just swimming that did it.  This happens to me every once in a while, sometimes it last a day, sometimes, like now, it goes on for days and feels like it will never clear up.

I tried peroxide in the ear and that didn't work, I'm considering getting some sort of ear pick and hoping that will do it.  I'm constantly pushing against my ear hoping the suction it causes will pop open the clog.  So annoying.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 8, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Get a dropper and put one drop alcohol in each ear, works for me but it will be "warm" so expect it........


----------



## Kat (Jan 8, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Foxy, would you please throw in Mr Kat's name. You know what he has coming  up. Thanks in advance.
> ...




Surgery is set for next Thursday. Will be very happy when it is over. Thank you so much. ♥♥


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 8, 2016)

Kat said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



I'm sure it will be smooth sailing and then you two can relax and just be again.  But a few more prayers and/or positive vibes can't hurt.  They sure have made a difference for me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 8, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Went back up to High Rolls yesterday to stop at the Old Apple Barn for some more over priced nick knacks the wife wanted.  Just after we arrived it started to snow.  By the time we were half way down the mountain it was overcast and warmer, by the time were were half way back to El Paso it was sunny and relatively toasty.......
> Haven't quite started the BART diet...... to my detriment......  Lot's of painful episodes since yesterday afternoon, time to stop procrastinating.



And once you are stabilized you might want to look up the Budwig Protocol.   I've been on it for a week now and wow, what a difference.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 8, 2016)

WARNING.  This is a much more raunchy joke than Mama Fox normally tells and I don't want us to get too ummm free wheeling in here.  But I have to admit I laughed out loud at this one. . . .so if you aren't too easily offended. . . please proceed:

^

^

^

^

^

^

^


A car full of Irish nuns is sitting at a traffic light in downtown Dublin, when a bunch of rowdy drunks pull up alongside of them.

"Hey, show us yer tits, ya bloody penguins!" shouts one of the drunks.

Quite shocked, Mother Superior turns to Sister Mary Immaculata and says, "I don't think they know who we are; show them your cross."

Sister Mary Immaculata rolls down her window and shouts, "Piss off, ya fookin' little wankers, before I come over there and rip yer balls off!"

Sister Mary Immaculata then rolls up her window, looks back at Mother Superior, quite innocently, and asks, "Did that sound cross enough?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 8, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Went back up to High Rolls yesterday to stop at the Old Apple Barn for some more over priced nick knacks the wife wanted.  Just after we arrived it started to snow.  By the time we were half way down the mountain it was overcast and warmer, by the time were were half way back to El Paso it was sunny and relatively toasty.......
> Haven't quite started the BART diet...... to my detriment......  Lot's of painful episodes since yesterday afternoon, time to stop procrastinating.


Why are you stealing all of our snow!  Oh, well, I suppose you are welcome to it, if that's what you really want...heh, heh, heh!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Tell your doctor, they can flush out your ears.  You will hear better too probably.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 8, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  Woke up to another white world but
> ...


Back in the days when I was hanging around Sierra Vista and Ft H., there really wasn't much within 10 miles of Benson.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

Kat said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



Good luck to Mr. Kat!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 8, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Try warmed olive oil.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

I know a person who went and had their ears flushed, and they said it looked like YEARS worth of crud came out of their ears.  

Things like that are some reasons why I decided to stay on the administrative side of the healthcare field.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I know a person who went and had their ears flushed, and they said it looked like YEARS worth of crud came out of their ears.
> 
> Things like that are some reasons why I decided to stay on the administrative side of the healthcare field.


Guess no one ever told them about Q-tips.......  I'd hate to see their belly button........


----------



## Spinster (Jan 8, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Probably it would be impossible to identify all the GMO foods out there, much less avoid them and still have much enjoyment in the pleasures of eating.  I feel sorry for those who must avoid all wheat or all soy or all dairy for health reasons because our food supply is permeated with them, and unless you don't get bored with plain meat, veggies, salt and pepper, I would find that pretty grim.  But then I enjoy cooking and trying new recipes, etc.  So take all the GMOs out of that and there isn't much left to enjoy.  People have been breeding plants and animals for maximum quality and yields for a very long time but I would like to avoid the waxes (for appearance) and injected hormones etc. as much as possible and completely artificially developed or created foodstuffs aren't my cup of tea.  There has to be some kind of reasonable balance in there somewhere.
> ...



The shininess you get by rubbing an apple on your shirt doesn't show the removal of wax, but rather pesticides. Wax isn't applied until the apples reach processing in the packaging plant where it's bathed in wax.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I know a person who went and had their ears flushed, and they said it looked like YEARS worth of crud came out of their ears.
> ...



The person I know worked in the construction field and so had dust and dirt getting into his ears.  It gets inside of your ears where you can't get.  He was having a problem hearing and once he had the procedure done (which is routine - they do it all the time), he felt 100% better.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 8, 2016)

Spinster said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...






> Many vegetables and fruits make their own natural waxy coating. After harvest, fresh produce may be washed to clean off dirt and soil – but such washing also removes the natural wax. Therefore, waxes are applied to some produce to replace the natural waxes that are lost. Wax coatings help retain moisture to maintain quality from farm to table including: when produce is shipped from farm to market, while it is in the stores and restaurants, once it is in the home. Waxes also help inhibit mold growth, protect produce from bruising, prevent other physical damage and disease, and enhance appearance.



_Do You Know What's REALLY Coating Your Fruit? | Fooducate_


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I spent years doing construction, never had that problem.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 8, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



There is now.  We have Mr. and Mrs. Peach within 10 miles of Benson and we are quite happy about that.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Okay.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 8, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I know a person who went and had their ears flushed, and they said it looked like YEARS worth of crud came out of their ears.
> ...



Q-tips are actually only supposed to be good for the outer part of your ear.  They will mostly just push things further in if you try to go too deep with them.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



My doctor?  I haven't seen a doctor in more than 2 decades.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 8, 2016)

I got a couple of checks for Christmas, I just got them deposited.  I had been planning out some purchases.....well, I go to a couple of sites where I had decided on things I wanted to buy, and nearly everything I wanted is now more expensive, sometimes significantly so.  I also was going to buy a pair of new boots, but my size (and only my size) is out of stock.

Fluctuating prices suck!  Now I have to decide if I'm going to wait until the prices go down again before buying things.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



If you can't relieve the clogged feeling on your own, you should go have it done.  My friend felt a great sense of relief.  He was a little nervous about it but was glad he had it done.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 8, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


It was a joke.......


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 8, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Yeah, but lots of people do clean their ears with Q-tips.    Probably not belly buttons so much.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I don't have insurance, I won't go to a doctor for anything that isn't really important.    I've had this happen before, it will probably clear up soon enough, it's just really annoying until then.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



You don't have insurance?  Aren't you concerned about getting a fine applied to your taxes?  That is what happens now if you don't have health insurance for . . . I think it might be at least 9 months out of the year.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I'm actually exempt from the mandate.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 8, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I use a mini-vac.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 8, 2016)

Finally did it, backed up everything I wanted to keep on this computer and replaced Win 10 with Ubuntu.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



You must have seen those ads where people poke themselves in the eardrums with Q tips.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 8, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



That's not far from what I'd like to do.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 8, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Finally did it, backed up everything I wanted to keep on this computer and replaced Win 10 with Ubuntu.



Do you still have a PC with Windows for gaming, or maybe dual boot on that one?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


No, I use the mini-vac on the belly button, a full size vac on the ears.........  Eh?  What did you say?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 8, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Finally did it, backed up everything I wanted to keep on this computer and replaced Win 10 with Ubuntu.
> ...


I have 5 computers, this one (my primary laptop) I just switched over to Ubuntu.  I have a desktop gaming computer (my recently rebuilt one), another desktop running Ubuntu, the wife's laptop with Win 10 and the 13" Lenovo Yoga 2 with Win 10.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 8, 2016)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre's sore back and painful shoulder,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Chris's new job,
GW's new job,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
Mr. Kat
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Againsheila, Alan, Noomi, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.







P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 9, 2016)

My goodness, I'm the first one up?  Well happy Saturday everybody.  We woke up to more snow this morning - maybe an inch or so - but the skies are clearing and it is shaping up to be a beautiful if somewhat chilly day.

And to start your day off:


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 9, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> My goodness, I'm the first one up?  Well happy Saturday everybody.  We woke up to more snow this morning - maybe an inch or so - but the skies are clearing and it is shaping up to be a beautiful if somewhat chilly day.
> 
> And to start your day off:


Yup, went to bed a little late, just woke up.  I be back later when I'm feeling human again (still on the first cup of coffee).


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 9, 2016)

Used car list updated, sales meeting, took three tests, went to the bank and just got here.

<pant>


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 9, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Used car list updated, sales meeting, took three tests, went to the bank and just got here.
> 
> <pant>


<shirt>


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 9, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > My goodness, I'm the first one up?  Well happy Saturday everybody.  We woke up to more snow this morning - maybe an inch or so - but the skies are clearing and it is shaping up to be a beautiful if somewhat chilly day.
> ...



Me too but just about ready to go get my second cup.  Finished my Budwig 'cocktail' that I have for breakfast these days and about ready to set up the new printer we got for Hombre's desk.  His computer kept losing contact with our shared Epson printer so I will just hardwire it to the new one if necessary.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 9, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I'm still tweaking Ubuntu on this one.  One problem was the scroll bar on the right side was the same color as the scroll panel making it very hard to see, installed a color changer from the software center and changed the scroll bar color, now I can see it quite plainly.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 9, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Used car list updated, sales meeting, took three tests, went to the bank and just got here.
> ...


shoes and then you can get service.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 9, 2016)

One thing I have to get used to is the 'close, minimize and maximize' buttons are on the left instead of the right.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 9, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> One thing I have to get used to is the 'close, minimize and maximize' buttons are on the left instead of the right.



Welcome to the crazy train.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 9, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > One thing I have to get used to is the 'close, minimize and maximize' buttons are on the left instead of the right.
> ...


I never got off of it.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 9, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Used car list updated, sales meeting, took three tests, went to the bank and just got here.
> 
> <pant>



Well that certainly is more impressive than me:  got up, made my Budwig cocktail for breakfast, sat at computer, accepted cup of coffee Hombre brought me, still deciding what I want to accomplish today.  What kind of tests do you have to take?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 9, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> One thing I have to get used to is the 'close, minimize and maximize' buttons are on the left instead of the right.



I am impressed that you actually know what you're talking about.  I'm just happy when I can do the few simple tasks I want to do with what I have.  I wouldn't even attempt to try to use a different operating system when the one I have is a complete mystery.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 9, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Just received two pair of shoes I had ordered.  Same outlet.  Same brand.  One pair fits perfectly.  The other is too short for my feet.  Another one of those mysteries but at least they make returns simple.  Charge you shipping for the return though which is a bit annoying.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 9, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > One thing I have to get used to is the 'close, minimize and maximize' buttons are on the left instead of the right.
> ...


Upper right corner of Windows (and Windows compatible) open window.






In Ubuntu they're on the left as opposed to the right though I believe there are Themes available that have them on the right.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 9, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I didn't use Ubuntu for very long before I gave up on it, but I don't remember why.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 9, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


It's a toss up between Mint and Ubuntu for former Windows users.  With either you can install Cairo Dock, more of an OS X panel.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 9, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I've been using Cairo since someone here first mentioned it.  I liked it enough to get the Nexus dock for my Vista PC.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 9, 2016)

So with the little one being 6 1/2 years old, it's seriously becoming time for me to plan for my employment post-nanny.  I suppose I could look for another live-in nanny gig, but that's a dangerous proposition; I was already friends with the couple before they asked me to do it, but with strangers I would worry about things going badly (getting kicked out unexpectedly, a breakup leading to me losing the job, etc.).  There's also the difficulty in finding people willing to trust me with their children.  I could get a good recommendation from my current employer, but I'm still a 41 year old man who happens to have the word HATE carved into his forearm.  

I have considered doing medical billing/coding.  It seemed like something my data entry skills could be useful for, it probably wouldn't require much customer interaction, and it's expected to have job growth for the next decade.  I was narrowing my school options down (and oh, it's something I can get a degree for online) when I decided to search for openings in this area, just to get a feel.  There was nothing.    I looked in Tampa, where I came from before moving here, and there were tons of listings, so it's just because we're in a somewhat out of the way area.

With that possibility somewhat soured, I'm now looking at some sort of programming or perhaps web design job.  My father, who has worked in computers (albeit hardware) for most of my life, keeps telling me I should learn Java.  I found a website that gives some free, basic lessons in various computer languages and web design, so I'm starting to go through that.  I just got done with about an hour of Java lessons.  Ugh, I hate school-like lessons.  It always makes me feel as though I should know whatever I've read after a single pass; when I can't recall something in a lesson I just got through I feel like there's no way I'm ever going to learn whatever it was about.  I'm easily frustrated.  

I'm going to try doing an hour or two of these lessons a day while I look into potential 2 year degrees that might be appropriate.  Ah, if only I could just win the Powerball instead and not have to work!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 9, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> So with the little one being 6 1/2 years old, it's seriously becoming time for me to plan for my employment post-nanny.  I suppose I could look for another live-in nanny gig, but that's a dangerous proposition; I was already friends with the couple before they asked me to do it, but with strangers I would worry about things going badly (getting kicked out unexpectedly, a breakup leading to me losing the job, etc.).  There's also the difficulty in finding people willing to trust me with their children.  I could get a good recommendation from my current employer, but I'm still a 41 year old man who happens to have the word HATE carved into his forearm.
> 
> I have considered doing medical billing/coding.  It seemed like something my data entry skills could be useful for, it probably wouldn't require much customer interaction, and it's expected to have job growth for the next decade.  I was narrowing my school options down (and oh, it's something I can get a degree for online) when I decided to search for openings in this area, just to get a feel.  There was nothing.    I looked in Tampa, where I came from before moving here, and there were tons of listings, so it's just because we're in a somewhat out of the way area.
> 
> ...



Well best of luck to you Montro.  I hope you take us along on your journey.  Some say Java is on the way out--Google Chrome doesn't support it any more for instance--but a whole bunch of good stuff still runs on it so it seems unlikely it will be abandoned in the near future.  Chris might be able to tell you how to get into medical transcription.  I did that, at least that was part of my job, for a couple of years and enjoyed it.  But it does get old after awhile if you are a people person.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 9, 2016)

I tried to upload a cute video of a crow feeding a cat and a dog, but it's in the wrong format.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 9, 2016)

They broke the British lottery by adding ten more numbers. It raised the odds from 14 million to one against to 45 million. With the consequence that it has rolled over 14 times. But tonight they are going to let someone with less than six number win it. I did not even get one number.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 9, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> They broke the British lottery by adding ten more numbers. It raised the odds from 14 million to one against to 45 million. With the consequence that it has rolled over 14 times. But tonight they are going to let someone with less than six number win it. I did not even get one number.



Sounds like your lottery is just as hard to win as ours.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 9, 2016)

Hey guys, did you know this about your humble tape measure?  I just watched this short video and I now feel so much smarter and more capable:

Bet You Didn’t Know These Tape Measure Features Actually Serve A BRILLIANT Purpose, Especially The Last One!


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 9, 2016)

http://i728.photobucket.com/albums/ww285/NosmoKing0129/badac8dfce49fee965767ad3745ef768.jpgAs my analogy with our problems in Southeast Asia fifty years ago, my bedroom renovation has been called my own Vietnam.  Well, along with that analogy, it's early April 1975 and the choppers are circling the roof of the embassy.  The project needs only window dressing, literally, and adequate eye sight to attach the knobs to the dresser.  Throughout this project I've suffered a bout of bronchitis, several stubbed fingers, a puncture from a nail requiring a tetenous shot and deteriorating vision.  But, I owe you some before and after pictures.





That's how it started.  Here's how it looks today:

http://i728.photobucket.com/albums/ww285/NosmoKing0129/40967994660134d1f6fde40d7a0c2803.jpg

The closets, which wer too small, looked like this:

http://i728.photobucket.com/albums/ww285/NosmoKing0129/a60e339193aeab3dbe9131095d28be67.jpg

And after a several months of off and on effort, they look like this:

http://i728.photobucket.com/albums/ww285/NosmoKing0129/aac7797fb66f89aebc2cb2f6b98e1ced.jpg

http://i728.photobucket.com/albums/ww285/NosmoKing0129/badac8dfce49fee965767ad3745ef768.jpg

I will order a new bed spread/quilt or duvet if you will, a new plush tight top mattress and box spring will be delivered Tuesday,  I have to refinish a small sofa table I initially put a finish on soon after my 18 month stint in Puerto Rico back in the early 1990s.  I was really influenced by the tropical colors there and the current color won't work with the 'bruise' palette of earth tones.

And that's it!  I found out that I will have to get a set of dog steps for Daisy the Mutt.  The new mattress will be five inches higher than my current set up and she can't make the jump.  I'll post pics of the ultimate finishing touches, fabrics, hardware and art, as they can be afforded.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 9, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > They broke the British lottery by adding ten more numbers. It raised the odds from 14 million to one against to 45 million. With the consequence that it has rolled over 14 times. But tonight they are going to let someone with less than six number win it. I did not even get one number.
> ...



I just read that the Powerball is up to something like 1 in 245 million chance to win.  It was made harder recently which is why it's up to a record $900 million right now.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 9, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > So with the little one being 6 1/2 years old, it's seriously becoming time for me to plan for my employment post-nanny.  I suppose I could look for another live-in nanny gig, but that's a dangerous proposition; I was already friends with the couple before they asked me to do it, but with strangers I would worry about things going badly (getting kicked out unexpectedly, a breakup leading to me losing the job, etc.).  There's also the difficulty in finding people willing to trust me with their children.  I could get a good recommendation from my current employer, but I'm still a 41 year old man who happens to have the word HATE carved into his forearm.
> ...



I tried transcription once when I did data entry.....I couldn't understand what the hell the guy was saying at the very beginning of the tape.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 9, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we're still keeping vigil for
> 
> ...


Hey!  That looks like my place.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 9, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> So with the little one being 6 1/2 years old, it's seriously becoming time for me to plan for my employment post-nanny.  I suppose I could look for another live-in nanny gig, but that's a dangerous proposition; I was already friends with the couple before they asked me to do it, but with strangers I would worry about things going badly (getting kicked out unexpectedly, a breakup leading to me losing the job, etc.).  There's also the difficulty in finding people willing to trust me with their children.  I could get a good recommendation from my current employer, but I'm still a 41 year old man who happens to have the word HATE carved into his forearm.
> 
> I have considered doing medical billing/coding.  It seemed like something my data entry skills could be useful for, it probably wouldn't require much customer interaction, and it's expected to have job growth for the next decade.  I was narrowing my school options down (and oh, it's something I can get a degree for online) when I decided to search for openings in this area, just to get a feel.  There was nothing.    I looked in Tampa, where I came from before moving here, and there were tons of listings, so it's just because we're in a somewhat out of the way area.
> 
> ...


You'd be welcome up here.  I always have a new crop of kids every Spring and they'd love to have a "nanny" (heh, heh, heh...pun intended!)  And at least the shit you have to deal with on the job is...well, shit.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 9, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



That's a lot of computers!    I have two.  My work PC and my laptop for play.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 9, 2016)

It's been _raining_ here all afternoon.  Not good because the temps are just at freezing and the ground is still ice-covered.  I stopped and got a 100 lbs of ice-melt on the way home and will be wearing my cleats to feed the animals.  Sheesh!  This is more like March than January.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 9, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> It's been _raining_ here all afternoon.  Not good because the temps are just at freezing and the ground is still ice-covered.  I stopped and got a 100 lbs of ice-melt on the way home and will be wearing my cleats to feed the animals.  Sheesh!  This is more like March than January.


 It's raining here as well, but it's not that cold.  We're at about 50 degrees.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 9, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Just received two pair of shoes I had ordered.  Same outlet.  Same brand.  One pair fits perfectly.  The other is too short for my feet.  Another one of those mysteries but at least they make returns simple.  Charge you shipping for the return though which is a bit annoying.



That's why I like to shop for my clothing and shoes and stuff in person.  I did order a pair of winter boots once from Zappos.  They seem okay, but I don't wear them very often.  I still prefer to shop in person for that kind of stuff so you can try it on and see how it feels, all that fun stuff.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Just received two pair of shoes I had ordered.  Same outlet.  Same brand.  One pair fits perfectly.  The other is too short for my feet.  Another one of those mysteries but at least they make returns simple.  Charge you shipping for the return though which is a bit annoying.
> ...



But you can get such good deals online.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 9, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > It's been _raining_ here all afternoon.  Not good because the temps are just at freezing and the ground is still ice-covered.  I stopped and got a 100 lbs of ice-melt on the way home and will be wearing my cleats to feed the animals.  Sheesh!  This is more like March than January.
> ...


Understand, 30-35 degrees is unseasonably warm here.  We should be having single- or minus-digit temps here in January.  The reason everything is icy is because last week, the temps got up to the mid-40s for a few days running.  50 would be a blessing because it would at least melt the rest of the ice.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 9, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> So with the little one being 6 1/2 years old, it's seriously becoming time for me to plan for my employment post-nanny.  I suppose I could look for another live-in nanny gig, but that's a dangerous proposition; I was already friends with the couple before they asked me to do it, but with strangers I would worry about things going badly (getting kicked out unexpectedly, a breakup leading to me losing the job, etc.).  There's also the difficulty in finding people willing to trust me with their children.  I could get a good recommendation from my current employer, but I'm still a 41 year old man who happens to have the word HATE carved into his forearm.
> 
> I have considered doing medical billing/coding.  It seemed like something my data entry skills could be useful for, it probably wouldn't require much customer interaction, and it's expected to have job growth for the next decade.  I was narrowing my school options down (and oh, it's something I can get a degree for online) when I decided to search for openings in this area, just to get a feel.  There was nothing.    I looked in Tampa, where I came from before moving here, and there were tons of listings, so it's just because we're in a somewhat out of the way area.
> 
> ...



Look into careers at home.  A lot of places offer the option to work at home, so you should definitely check out some websites.  A lot of medical transcription businesses are "at home" work only.  So, go and check out medical transcription jobs on your preferred job website, and check out the websites for these companies.  A lot of them might not specify work from home, but most at least offer that option and for some, that is the only option.  

I'm not so sure about billing.  I've never done billing before.    Good luck on your hunt!  It will definitely be worth it even if it seems a little intimidating at first.  Just jump in and go for it!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 9, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Ohhhh!  You are so right.  Lol.  It takes time to get used to your docs.  Usually a company will stick you with the same doctors and, believe it or not, you do get used to their accents and quirks.  I promise you that.  

My first transcription job was at a company (not at home), and I broke down and cried on my first day.    I was like, OMG, I'm never going to be able to do this!  But I did.  I got used to my dictators and before I knew it, I could transcribe for just about any doc.  I even had one with a speech impediment.  Of course, some will always have blanks if you or your supervisors just cannot get it.  That's just the way it goes sometimes.  They will expect a certain percentage accuracy but you don't have to be "perfect."


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 9, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> So with the little one being 6 1/2 years old, it's seriously becoming time for me to plan for my employment post-nanny.  I suppose I could look for another live-in nanny gig, but that's a dangerous proposition; I was already friends with the couple before they asked me to do it, but with strangers I would worry about things going badly (getting kicked out unexpectedly, a breakup leading to me losing the job, etc.).  There's also the difficulty in finding people willing to trust me with their children.  I could get a good recommendation from my current employer, but I'm still a 41 year old man who happens to have the word HATE carved into his forearm.
> 
> I have considered doing medical billing/coding.  It seemed like something my data entry skills could be useful for, it probably wouldn't require much customer interaction, and it's expected to have job growth for the next decade.  I was narrowing my school options down (and oh, it's something I can get a degree for online) when I decided to search for openings in this area, just to get a feel.  There was nothing.    I looked in Tampa, where I came from before moving here, and there were tons of listings, so it's just because we're in a somewhat out of the way area.
> 
> ...



My company is based in Tennessee, but I live in Massachusetts.  At a lot of the transcription businesses, it doesn't matter where in the United States you live, if you can work and have a computer, they will hire you to work from home.  Some of them will rent you a computer and send you everything you need to get started.  

If you can stand to sit there and type reports for hours, then I would suggest you take some courses in medical terminology.  If you can type at least 50-55 WPM, you shouldn't have a problem, and that will increase the more you do it.  I think you should look into it.  It might be a great career choice for you!


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > So with the little one being 6 1/2 years old, it's seriously becoming time for me to plan for my employment post-nanny.  I suppose I could look for another live-in nanny gig, but that's a dangerous proposition; I was already friends with the couple before they asked me to do it, but with strangers I would worry about things going badly (getting kicked out unexpectedly, a breakup leading to me losing the job, etc.).  There's also the difficulty in finding people willing to trust me with their children.  I could get a good recommendation from my current employer, but I'm still a 41 year old man who happens to have the word HATE carved into his forearm.
> ...



My typing is fine.  I did data entry for about 10 years, and although it's been quite a while, I still type enough that I don't think there would be issues there.  I don't know how well I'd do with the transcription, though.  Typing what you read and typing what you hear are very different.  I could probably do it, and it's certainly on my list of potential backup plans.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 9, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I think you could definitely do it!  Get your ears cleaned out first though!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 9, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



You could even just google "medical transcription companies" and then go to the human resources section, see if they are taking applications.  A lot of these places are always wanting to hire new people.  There is also editing for speech recognition.  Most people do both, transcription and editing.  I do both.  You get a little less for editing than you do for actual transcribing reports because you are basically only fixing mistakes and filling in things the speech recognition may have missed.  Accuracy is more important than speed.  They want reports to be as complete as possible and, of course, because you are dealing with patients, medication dosages, a patient's vital statistics, and important data like that, you need to be as accurate as possible.  As you can imagine, accuracy is a really big deal.  

Sorry if I'm babbling, but I have a lot of information to give you!   

Books and resource materials are also going to be a big deal when you first start.  You can google things too, but be very careful that you are getting accurate information.  Use reputable sites.  You can use actual books if you prefer too.  You could probably buy some used resource materials very cheap.  In fact, I just happen to have some books.  I have a medical encyclopedia and some other books that I would be glad to get rid of for a bargain!


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



The ear that's been clogged is almost better now....still slightly muted, but close to where it should be.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 9, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I'm excited for you!    I think you would make an excellent transcriptionist too!  You should really pursue this.  I know how it feels to make a career change and to be "comfortable" in what you're used to, but you are going to feel great, and you will do great too.  Believe it!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 9, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> http://i728.photobucket.com/albums/ww285/NosmoKing0129/badac8dfce49fee965767ad3745ef768.jpgAs my analogy with our problems in Southeast Asia fifty years ago, my bedroom renovation has been called my own Vietnam.  Well, along with that analogy, it's early April 1975 and the choppers are circling the roof of the embassy.  The project needs only window dressing, literally, and adequate eye sight to attach the knobs to the dresser.  Throughout this project I've suffered a bout of bronchitis, several stubbed fingers, a puncture from a nail requiring a tetenous shot and deteriorating vision.  But, I owe you some before and after pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Photobucket was being its usual quirky self and I couldn't get two of the photos to load, Nosmo, but did get a good shot of that fantastic bed and at least part of the closet.  We've been on a long journey with you on that remodel project haven't we.  Really looks great.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Whatever I do, it isn't going to be for a while yet.  I would guess I have at least a year, maybe even a few, before I need to get a new job.  It's even possible, if unlikely, that my employer will end up having another child and I'll have more nanny time.  

I'm hoping to have at least 2 years so that I can get an Associates in something.  The important thing is trying to get something I can do in the area so I can stay in the little one's life.  If I were to move back to Florida, say, where most of the people I know are, I'd almost never see her again.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 9, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Like Chris said, you do get used to the doctors' different accents and idiosyncrasies but you might need a week or two on site until you got the gist of it and your frustration level is down.     When I was doing that I was working in a radiology division.  The chief radiologist was a Bostonian with a really thick Boston accent--that would have been a piece of cake for Chris, but it did take me several days to adjust.  And Dr. Raza was from Iran and sounded like it.  I left before Dr. Obando arrived from Brazil and I would have had to deal with Portuguese.     But so many of the doctors are from foreign countries now, you do have to develop an ear for that.


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 9, 2016)

blackhawk said:


>



I say . . . yes.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I had 7, sold one, donated one.  I also have 2 incomplete older computers (I'll donate) and the wife's old laptop that needs a new screen.  That doesn't include the 2 boxes of computer parts and cables that I still have left, one medium size box already got donated.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Put a little bit of hydrogen peroxide in a small glass with equal amount of water. Warm it slightly then pour it in your ear and let it fizzle the stuff loose. Works for me every time.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 10, 2016)

Good morning everybody.  We woke up to a bit of residual snow on the ground and clouds hanging over the mountains, but blue skies and sunshine over the city and more of the same expected today.  But alas, Hombre has a cold so we are staying in this morning so no church for us today--just football playoffs.  Wishing a good Sunday for all.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 10, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Forest nymph?


----------



## Spoonman (Jan 10, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> I finally had to put chains on the truck.  Our driveway is not level and makes a 180 degree turn between top and bottom.  Being completely encased in ice, it's pretty tricky to navigate, but moving a couple of tons of hay back into the hay racks was just too challenging.  Better safe than sorry.
> I've been wearing ice cleats to work around the animals and barn but the goats don't have such luck.  They constantly wipe out and do face plants while trying to navigate the trail from their pen to the milking barn.  Well, except one clever girl who has discovered a rough patch running parallel to the usual path.  She's the same goat who figured out how to cross a stream by walking along a log rather than trying to jump over.


I remember the days of chains.  they worked great though. when I was cleaning out my parents house after they died I found my fathers old chains.  I kept them. you never know when you might need them


----------



## Spoonman (Jan 10, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


what is Ubuntu and is there a benefit?


----------



## Spoonman (Jan 10, 2016)

a few more sunset pictures to brighten up a dreary winter day.


----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 10, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Too funny, you are the only person ever to do what I do with hydrogen peroxide only I do 1/2 water  and sniff it into my sinuses to kill anything back there when I feel like the flu is winning, and it kills it every time.  I even told my allergist doctor who never knew about it either.. Nice to meet someone else who has a clue with what it does...I use it to clean at times too.


.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 10, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I put peroxide in my ear already.    I don't mix it with water, just pour a small amount into my ear and leave it until the fizzles mostly stop.  It didn't work this time, though.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 10, 2016)

Spoonman said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Ubuntu is a version of Linux, one of the most popular.  The benefits would be getting away from Microsoft or Apple, having a free operating system, better security (because Linux isn't targeted like Microsoft), and a less resource-intensive OS which can allow for an older machine to run more smoothly.  Disadvantages would be getting used to a new OS, having to deal with some command line use rather than fully graphical interface like the others, less definitive support because it is an open source program, lack of compatibility with Microsoft and Apple programs (particularly with games).


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 10, 2016)

Spoonman said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Ubuntu is a Linux operating system.  The benefit?  It's nor Windows or OS X (Apple), but that's also it's drawback in some areas.  Number 1 it's free (you can make a donation if you want), It does pretty much everything Windows does and some things better.  The drawback?  If you're a P.C. gamer Linux is not for you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 10, 2016)

Spoonman said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I finally had to put chains on the truck.  Our driveway is not level and makes a 180 degree turn between top and bottom.  Being completely encased in ice, it's pretty tricky to navigate, but moving a couple of tons of hay back into the hay racks was just too challenging.  Better safe than sorry.
> ...



Those chains work sometimes to give you a bit of stability on ice when 4-wheel or all wheel drive doesn't.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 10, 2016)

Spoonman said:


> a few more sunset pictures to brighten up a dreary winter day.View attachment 59377 View attachment 59378 View attachment 59379 View attachment 59380 View attachment 59381 View attachment 59382 View attachment 59383 View attachment 59384 View attachment 59385



Did you know there was a tornado or water spout in one of those photos?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 10, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Eaglewings, is this your first visit to the Coffee Shop?  I didn't have you on the roster, but welcome, welcome.  We're always happy to welcome old friends back and usher new friends into our weird little family here.  Your first timers complimentary beverage for a really cold morning:


----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 10, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Oh so sorry am I suppose to join on these threads in the lounge?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 10, 2016)

And for those of you who need to get a song unstuck in your head, here is some help


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 10, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...



LOL absolutely not.   You are most welcome.  You 'join' by joining in on the fun.  (I keep a roster of the folks who visit the Coffee Shop just for historical purposes as this has been such a long running thread.  In case you wonder you are approximately number 418 who have 'signed' our guest book since we opened roughly five and a half years ago.  I say approximately because there are a few who have changed names and are on the list twice, but there aren't more than a handful of those.)


----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 10, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Thank you for your welcome,  the first thing I do when waking up is head straight to the coffee..lol nice thread!


----------



## Spoonman (Jan 10, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I'm not a gamer.  I just want something that doesn't freeze up all the time.  lately my computer has been locking up a lot. pages keep not responding.    idk, maybe its time for a new computer.  even though this one is only like 2 years old


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 10, 2016)

Spoonman said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Have you tried updated or reinstalling your browser, or trying a different one?  If it's browsing the internet where you have issues it could be a browser issue.


----------



## Spoonman (Jan 10, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > a few more sunset pictures to brighten up a dreary winter day.View attachment 59377 View attachment 59378 View attachment 59379 View attachment 59380 View attachment 59381 View attachment 59382 View attachment 59383 View attachment 59384 View attachment 59385
> ...


 it looks kind of cool, but if I remember, I think it was only a trail left by a plane that had flown overhead.  one of the pictures I did catch an asteroid that had streaked across the sky


----------



## Spoonman (Jan 10, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I have been using explorer.  I downloaded chrome and Mozilla.  I get about the same results.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 10, 2016)

Spoonman said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...


CCleaner.

CCleaner - PC Optimization and Cleaning - Free Download


----------



## Spoonman (Jan 10, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...


  did we mention the initiation process yet?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 10, 2016)

Spoonman said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...


Mozilla and Chrome are much more secure especially if you add Adblock, WOT and Ghostery.


----------



## Spoonman (Jan 10, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



thanks, i'll give it a try.  I was just about to run out to best buy and get a new one.   what I notice is atfer using it for a few hours it keeps getting slower and slower.  if I restart it usually gets better.     even sometimes when I am typing not every letter I type comes out.  i'll get like two or three letters out of a 7 letter work.


----------



## Spoonman (Jan 10, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I'm familiar with adblock.   what are the other two


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 10, 2016)

Spoonman said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...


Windows builds up everything in a storage cache but doesn't let it go, eventually the cache becomes full and slows everything down.  Also old programs (even ones you may have uninstalled leave "stuff" behind, CCleaner will do a registry clean to get rid of it.
What version of Windows are you using?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 10, 2016)

Spoonman said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...


WOT will tell you the potential attack danger level of every website, Ghostery will block cookies and other things websites want to put on your computer.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 10, 2016)

Here are the two top Linux distributions (operating systems), Ubuntu and Mint current releases.


Realize there's at least some learning curve as is true with anything new that one is not familiar with.


----------



## Spoonman (Jan 10, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I'm running the cc cleaner now.  we'll see what it comes up with.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 10, 2016)

Also one cool item with Linux is you can download the operating system, burn it to a disc or onto a thumb drive, plug it into your computer and try it without installing it.  It's definitely slower this way but at least you get to test drive it first.  Not only that any help you may need is available at your finger tips online.


----------



## Spoonman (Jan 10, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Also one cool item with Linux is you can download the operating system, burn it to a disc or onto a thumb drive, plug it into your computer and try it without installing it.  It's definitely slower this way but at least you get to test drive it first.  Not only that any help you may need is available at your finger tips online.


that is really cool.  i'll have to give that a try.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 10, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Here are the two top Linux distributions (operating systems), Ubuntu and Mint current releases.
> 
> 
> Realize there's at least some learning curve as is true with anything new that one is not familiar with.



Mint is actually up to 17.3 now, but yeah.    *nitpicks*


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 10, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Also one cool item with Linux is you can download the operating system, burn it to a disc or onto a thumb drive, plug it into your computer and try it without installing it.  It's definitely slower this way but at least you get to test drive it first.  Not only that any help you may need is available at your finger tips online.



On thing to remember with Linux, though, is that the help you get will often be coming from different sources and they sometimes use very different methods.  You might use the software manager already installed in the OS, or you might go to a website to download something, or you might need to run command line stuff.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 10, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Also one cool item with Linux is you can download the operating system, burn it to a disc or onto a thumb drive, plug it into your computer and try it without installing it.  It's definitely slower this way but at least you get to test drive it first.  Not only that any help you may need is available at your finger tips online.
> ...


I found the best way to run sudo commands is to copy and paste from websites listing the commands for Terminal.


----------



## Spoonman (Jan 10, 2016)

ok, it analyzed, now I'm letting it delete


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 10, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



It can be frustrating figuring out the different ways software is installed in Linux compared to Windows.  Most of us are used to downloading an exe file and just double clicking it to start installing something, but that doesn't happen with Linux.  Trying to understand what to do when someone starts talking about packages and repositories, or how to install something you do download, can be very annoying.  Many of the people providing solutions aren't trying to help people who aren't already familiar with different methods of doing things in Linux and so don't explain what they are talking about, just tell you to do it.

For a casual computer user who doesn't have someone to guide them, Linux might get very frustrating.

On the other hand, if that casual user isn't doing much with the computer, those kinds of problems might not come up very often.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 10, 2016)

One other thing about Linux is the amount of distributions and versions within distributions that are available.  Both Mint and Ubuntu have multiple versions, one that I really like is Kubuntu, it's based on a different kernal (core), is faster and much more customizable than Ubuntu (Unity version, the main version).


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 10, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Yup, I've often responded to help from serious techies advising that I wasn't fluid in Geekinese and asking if they could put it in plain English starting with step one, moving up to and past where they assume everyone should know........  Some get offended.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 10, 2016)

I put Kubuntu on my test desktop and love it... then I tried to put it on this laptop......  It would freeze up every time I clicked on "install".  Haven't found an answer yet.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 10, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



That would be the best blessing for so many of us if those trying to explain this stuff would put it in plain English.  But some are just too proud or too arrogant to lower themselves to help the non- geeks of the world.  It is a shame.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 10, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Yes those idiots exist but most simply forget that most everyone don't know even the basics because it's just normal for them.  That's true in almost every occupation.


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Montrovant (Jan 10, 2016)

blackhawk said:


>



I only like the left side.


----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 10, 2016)

Spoonman said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Thank you, I just downloaded it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 10, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I like both sides......





















Of all three pictures on the left.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Dajjal (Jan 10, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I have three computers and three TV's in one small room. I have an old computer I recently resurrected to run windows 98 because I have a boatload of software that was designed for 98 and will not run on later windows.
I have a backup computer that runs windows xp and is still usable on the internet. And I have my new computer that runs windows 7. I do not want to upgrade to win 10 and will use 7 for as long as possible.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 10, 2016)

blackhawk said:


>



Bacon or butts should have been in there twice, drop the bass.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 10, 2016)

Sorry, I was momentarily distracted.  Something boring about computers I believe?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 10, 2016)

Just made a great experiment that worked, Vanilla Oatmeal Raisin Cookies. 

Cookies | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 10, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


And you're a cat........?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 10, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Just made a great experiment that worked, Vanilla Oatmeal Raisin Cookies.
> 
> Cookies | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum



Sounds really good.  How was the texture?


----------



## Kat (Jan 10, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...





Sounds like your Eustachian tube is stopped up. That happens to me a lot....I hate it. Misery!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 10, 2016)

Kat said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



And what do you do about it?  Or just wait until it clears up?  We're having a ear epidemic in Albuquerque.


----------



## Kat (Jan 10, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...





I have done the doctor thing, and have the peroxide thing (that didn't work so much for me with the stopped up tube), and have just given it time.
Unless one has a bad earache with it I suggest letting it clear on it's own...it will.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2016)

Sniffing hot steam or hot tea with honey will clear it too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 10, 2016)

Well it has been a long day and I have to be at the hospital at 7 a.m for a Ct scan--no I have no alarming symptoms but I have a doctor who is on definitive search to find something wrong with me--so I need to turn in.  Sweet dreams everybody.

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre's sore back and painful shoulder,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Chris's new job,
GW's new job,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
Mr. Kat
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Againsheila, Alan1 and all the others who we miss and hope to return.






P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 10, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just made a great experiment that worked, Vanilla Oatmeal Raisin Cookies.
> ...


Definitely cookie like.


----------



## Kat (Jan 11, 2016)

Sounds delish, Ringel..


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 11, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> And you're a cat........?



Cats like bacon and we have a better view of butts than boobs.  I like tuna better.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 11, 2016)

I just heard about David Bowie on the news. A tear came to my eye as he was such a character.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 11, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> I just heard about David Bowie on the news. A tear came to my eye as he was such a character.


The wife had the TV on a couple of days ago when I walked by and saw something about his birthday.  Seems he released his last album on that day, 2 days before he died.  He will be missed.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 11, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Call your doctor.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 11, 2016)

Guys!!!  You should see your doctor because it could be a sign of something more serious.  You could have an infection and not know it.  Not all infections are painful.  I would recommend that if you have any health problems, you go to your doctors.  They are the experts.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 11, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Well it has been a long day and I have to be at the hospital at 7 a.m for a Ct scan--no I have no alarming symptoms but I have a doctor who is on definitive search to find something wrong with me--so I need to turn in.  Sweet dreams everybody.
> 
> Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.
> 
> ...



Imagine!  That rickety little shack supporting the weight of all that snow!!


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Guys!!!  You should see your doctor because it could be a sign of something more serious.  You could have an infection and not know it.  Not all infections are painful.  I would recommend that if you have any health problems, you go to your doctors.  They are the experts.



Sorry, I haven't seen a doctor in three years.  Have no plans to see a doctor unless I show signs of something serious or using normal treatments fail.  Too often antibiotics are used and then become less effective.  Some of the worst infections you can get are found IN HOSPITALS and doctor's offices.  No thank you.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Guys!!!  You should see your doctor because it could be a sign of something more serious.  You could have an infection and not know it.  Not all infections are painful.  I would recommend that if you have any health problems, you go to your doctors.  They are the experts.



Doctors are way too expensive for that.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 11, 2016)

Right now I have Rosemary Dijon Chicken thighs marinating in the fridge.......


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 11, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> I just heard about David Bowie on the news. A tear came to my eye as he was such a character.



Oh yeah, I heard about it this morning.  Shame.    I love his song Heroes.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


Damn millenials...... see a doctor for a friggin' hang nail.......


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 11, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Guys!!!  You should see your doctor because it could be a sign of something more serious.  You could have an infection and not know it.  Not all infections are painful.  I would recommend that if you have any health problems, you go to your doctors.  They are the experts.
> ...



Preventative care.  You want to catch things early.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 11, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Lol.    I work in the healthcare industry.  I've heard some horror stories.  Take care of yourself.  You're worth it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 11, 2016)

On my bucket list of things I would love to have if I win the lottery:

On the outside:







But on the inside:


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 11, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> On my bucket list of things I would love to have if I win the lottery:
> 
> On the outside:
> 
> ...



A tiny theater!  Cool!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 11, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> On my bucket list of things I would love to have if I win the lottery:
> 
> On the outside:
> 
> ...



I wonder what they charge for popcorn there?


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I am not sick, pretty preventive right there.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 11, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> On my bucket list of things I would love to have if I win the lottery:
> 
> On the outside:
> 
> ...



Someone is trying to figure out how to do that in the back of their pickup...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I had a lot of doctor friends back east, they all complained that the biggest reason for backlog (packed doctors offices and ERs) and reason for cost increases in healthcare are the "kids". 30 somethings and younger who go to the doctor with the slightest cough or sneeze and demand all sorts of testing be done.  
In my day one only went to see a doctor or to the hospital if it was serious or persistent.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 11, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Fair enough, but I'm talking about if you are having an issue, it is better to see your doctor because it could be a sign of something more serious.  

Wouldn't you rather see your doctor early and get a serious issue taken care of then letting it go on and on until you are in a lot of pain or cause damage to your body?  That can happen and does happen all the time.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 11, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



The emergency room shouldn't be used for anything but emergencies.  For something like a earache or decreased hearing and other non-emergency issues, just call a PCP and make an appointment.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 11, 2016)

Not to mention, if you try to treat yourself, you can sometimes make matters even worse.  Not really a good idea to self diagnose and treat.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Tell the Millenials, not me............


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 11, 2016)

My definition of serious is pretty narrow.

1.  Cut knee with chainsaw early 1990s.  Bought supplies and fixed it at home by myself.  Result:  fully functional knee with a small scar.
2.  Limited mobility in shoulder due to rotator cuff injury.  Went back into place when I threw a 35lbs. bush over my shoulder two years later.  Result:  full mobility.
3.  Dislocated left ring finger from a log kicking back.  Popped it back in place.  Periodically requires me to readjust it.  Result very slight mobility issue.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 11, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Ha, ha.  

I'm Generation X.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Same problem, youz guyz started it........ 

(Now we won't talk about all the problems us boomers started.......)


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 11, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Dirty hippies!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 11, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> My definition of serious is pretty narrow.
> 
> 1.  Cut knee with chainsaw early 1990s.  Bought supplies and fixed it at home by myself.  Result:  fully functional knee with a small scar.
> 2.  Limited mobility in shoulder due to rotator cuff injury.  Went back into place when I threw a 35lbs. bush over my shoulder two years later.  Result:  full mobility.
> 3.  Dislocated left ring finger from a log kicking back.  Popped it back in place.  Periodically requires me to readjust it.  Result very slight mobility issue.



You've been lucky.  Nothing more.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > My definition of serious is pretty narrow.
> ...


There are times I feel like the Black Knight in Monty Python's the Holy Grail.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 11, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I bet you actually watched that movie.  Guys love it.  I just won't.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 11, 2016)

Oh and boys and girls, today's lesson is one of observation.  There is a dog in this picture.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 11, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I watched it.  It's pretty funny.  I love the killer rabbit scene!    The most foul, cruel and bad-tempered rodent you ever set eyes on!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 11, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Oh and boys and girls, today's lesson is one of observation.  There is a dog in this picture.



I don't see it!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and boys and girls, today's lesson is one of observation.  There is a dog in this picture.
> ...



Oh!  I just found it!  Lol!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 11, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I have the movie.......  What part do you want me to quote.......?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 11, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Oh and boys and girls, today's lesson is one of observation.  There is a dog in this picture.


Found it, took about 10 seconds.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 11, 2016)

The Rosemary Dijon Chicken thighs were amazing!!  (And I'm not much of a dijon fan).


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 11, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> I just heard about David Bowie on the news. A tear came to my eye as he was such a character.


Yeah, he was certainly not as old as some of the other famous (and formerly famous) people who have made the same type of headlines in recent years.  I really enjoyed his music and performances.  The place is definitely less than it was.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Well it has been a long day and I have to be at the hospital at 7 a.m for a Ct scan--no I have no alarming symptoms but I have a doctor who is on definitive search to find something wrong with me--so I need to turn in.  Sweet dreams everybody.
> ...


Shacks like that may not be as rickety as they look.  Good log construction can last a long time.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 11, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Right now I have Rosemary Dijon Chicken thighs marinating in the fridge.......


When did you say dinner was being served?  Yummy!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 11, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > On my bucket list of things I would love to have if I win the lottery:
> ...


A drive-in?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 11, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


That movie is a classic.  We quote stuff from it all the time.  Castle Anthrax was great:  "But first, the oral sex...then the spankings!"  "First me!"  "Then me!"...
Or the Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch: "  And the Lord spake, saying, "First shalt thou take out the Holy Pin. Then shalt thou count to three, no more, no less. Three shall be the number thou shalt count, and the number of the counting shall be three. Four shalt thou not count, neither count thou two, excepting that thou then proceed to three. Five is right out. Once the number three, being the third number, be reached, then lobbest thou thy Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch towards thy foe, who, being naughty in My sight, shall snuff it."
Lots of great stuff in that movie!

[grins sheepishly]  Just sayin'...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 11, 2016)

I feel so alone....so very alone!

Mommy!!


----------



## Sherry (Jan 11, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Oh and boys and girls, today's lesson is one of observation.  There is a dog in this picture.



Fourth row down from the top and just to the right of center.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 11, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Oh and boys and girls, today's lesson is one of observation.  There is a dog in this picture.


SPOILER ALERT111







Yep, a little right  of center and slight up.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 11, 2016)

How did you guys do on finding the penguin?


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 11, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



There is plenty of British humor I don't find funny at all, including from Python, but when they were on, they were absolutely hilarious.  Between good Python and Douglas Adams, I know the Brits can be extremely funny.

Now, Benny Hill......I don't get that silly crap at all.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 11, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



LOL, I guess you just have to be a guy.  

. . .or Chris.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 11, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> How did you guys do on finding the penguin?



Penguin?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 11, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> I feel so alone....so very alone!
> 
> Mommy!!





gallantwarrior said:


> I feel so alone....so very alone!
> 
> Mommy!!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 11, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Slapstick humor...just the silliness of Benny Hill was funny.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 11, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I feel so alone....so very alone!
> ...


Susan Boyle, she's a great success story.  Love her voice, too!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 11, 2016)

By the way, Clemson and Alabama are playing for the national championship right now.  I bet Doc Holliday's is jumping.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 11, 2016)

Phew!  First day at school.  Managed to drag my lecture our an hour and a half, could've gone longer if the next class wasn't lingering outside my classroom.  I have a full class, 24 students.  Lectures won't be a problem, but I have to juggle the labs around. 
My partner is hanging around right now.  He's cleaning some leftovers out of my 'fridge, and that's a good thing.  He likes to come out and feed the goats, but he also likes to change things from the way I do them all week, until he shows up.  Right now, I'm ignoring him because he's babbling about politics.  Needless to say, he likes to criticize my politics, too.  Ah, well...I try to take it all with a grain of salt and focus on the small 'good' things he accomplishes. 
My little barn kitten is developing character.  He doesn't even run away or back off much when I'm milking.  As a matter of fact, he (she?) will come out of hiding as soon as I start milking. 
Days are getting longer and if the temps stay like this, Spring will come early for us.  That means the building season will be longer, too!


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 11, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > How did you guys do on finding the penguin?
> ...



Well it is not a polar bear.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 11, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> By the way, Clemson and Alabama are playing for the national championship right now.  I bet Doc Holliday's is jumping.


I miss the good old Coliseum days......


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 11, 2016)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre's sore back and painful shoulder,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Chris's new job,
GW's new job,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
Mr. Kat
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Againsheila, Alan1, Noomi, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.






P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 12, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I know plenty of women who like Monty Python.    Why do you think only men would enjoy it?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 12, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we're still keeping vigil for
> 
> ...



The people who live in that house had better get shoveling ASAP!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 12, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.
> ...



It is incredible isn't it?   But in a good snow year on Sandia Crest - the mountain that forms the eastern boundary of Albuquerque - the gift shop at the top is a tall two story building, and I have seen snow deep enough to reach the rafters of the roof up there.  It is quite amazing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 12, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Just teasing because I don't like that kind of film at all.    (Not to impugn or question the taste of those of you who do of course.)


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 12, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Agreed.  Some people love horror movies, I have a love/hate (mostly hate) relationship with em especially if they're well done (actually scary), I'll have nightmares.  Some I find interesting and they don't bother me, others.........


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 12, 2016)

*Roll Tide!*​


----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 12, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I fast forward through the evil horror movie commercials, otherwise I sleep with one eye open ...but love a good action science fiction.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 12, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I love all kinds of different movies not to mention different books however, eons ago I read a Lovecraft short story.......  Never read another, kept me awake for days.  
Now take many of the older horror movies, I tend to find them more comical than scary.


----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 12, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Look at how scared everyone was with the movie Jaws..in the 1970's  it is funny now except the music is what gets you. lol

Or like for you, the books get to our psyche...

 I can't even watch the evil movies on TMC... ( Turner Classic Movies )


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 12, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> *Roll Tide!*​



Congratulations Ernie.  The Tide made you proud.  We watched the game from beginning to end and it was truly a championship game with Clemson providing real competition.  And I was most impressed with the Alabama coach and players who acknowledged that and gave Clemson proper kudos.  I bet Doc Holliday's was a spectacle to behold last night.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 12, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...



Ah, another sensitive soul!   I can't watch the movies that involve torture of humans or beast or graphically show violence in which people try to harm people or animals.  That kind of thing hurts my soul.  The anti-hero isn't my thing either.   I want movies that inspire, encourage, and/or have you standing and cheering at the end.

But I confess that Jaws was a brilliantly written book - a real page turner - and I did love and still do love the movie except for the opening scene that I zip through.  Ditto Dante's Peak--I hate the opening scene and zip through it.   I also am a science and natural disaster movie aficionado--I love the challenge of people dealing with natural problems to solve and/or the power of nature, most especially when they spare us the worst of the blood and gore.


----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 12, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



What are your favorite movies this last year?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 12, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...



I hate 99% of the latest movies about the same as I hate 99% of music being published these days--don't read that Montrovant --I am always amazed that the new movies featured on Xfinity on Demand are movies that I simply don't enjoy and won't watch--unsympathetic characters, weak story lines, over emphasis on special effects, way too much gratuitous sex, violence, and foul language, and poor character development as well as an irritating sameness to the plot concepts.

This last year I did watch and enjoyed "San Andreas".  A really fun movie--so hokey it was almost ridiculous, but it did have sympathetic characters and was entertaining.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 12, 2016)

Oh by the way, when you win the powerball this week, this will be your friends, relatives, associates, and acquaintances coming to see you:


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 12, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Now, Benny Hill......I don't get that silly crap at all.



In the 1970's I was a deck chair attendant in Hyde Park in London and Benny Hill was one of my customers.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 12, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



M.R. James horror stories are pretty creepy too.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 12, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I'd never seen Monty Python until recently (within the last few years), and while I thought some parts were just silly, some other parts are pretty funny!  I kind of like "stupid" humor anyway.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 12, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I don't like slasher flicks much at all.  I'll cover my eyes and ears.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 12, 2016)

We got a little bit of snow tonight.  Less than an inch.  It looks really pretty outside in the woods.  I'd take a picture, but it won't come out because it's too dark.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 12, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > *Roll Tide!*​
> ...


It was a spectacle for sure! We did roughly 3 times what we normally do on Monday, They ran my bartender ragged, but she made it through the night despite a very painful stiff neck. She's back at it again today, working roughly 1 PM to 4AM. She's a trooper.
Yes. Both teams showed a lot of class. It's a shame the supposed grown-ups in the NFL aren't as mature.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 12, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Benny hill was the MASTER. It helps to know the basic characters.
Watch a half dozen shows and you'll get it, I promise.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 12, 2016)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre's sore back and painful shoulder,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Chris's new job,
GW's new job,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
Mr. Kat
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Againsheila, Alan1,Noomi, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.






P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 12, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Lots of men dressing up like women?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 13, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Horror movies don't affect me much at all.  I also read Lovecraft long ago, no repercussions.  I do sleep with the videos running, though, and I find the soundtrack triggers dreams.  Most of my disturbing dreams are repetitive and feature very specific venues, or I find I am flying with 2x4s for wings.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 13, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Now, Benny Hill......I don't get that silly crap at all.
> ...


_And....?_


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 13, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> We got a little bit of snow tonight.  Less than an inch.  It looks really pretty outside in the woods.  I'd take a picture, but it won't come out because it's too dark.


It's been snowing lightly all day here but still less than a couple of inches, at best.  Enough to be lethal on the already icy roads, though...


----------



## Gracie (Jan 13, 2016)

I watch Frasier every night for an hour or two, then hit the sack. I can't imagine watching horror flicks or murder mysteries just before bed. I watch Snapped sometimes, and 48 hours and such, but only when nothing else is on. Frasier always cracks me up, so I figure its a good thing to see just before sleep.


----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 13, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I watch Frasier every night for an hour or two, then hit the sack. I can't imagine watching horror flicks or murder mysteries just before bed. I watch Snapped sometimes, and 48 hours and such, but only when nothing else is on. Frasier always cracks me up, so I figure its a good thing to see just before sleep.



I got into a Frasier binge watch a few years back...Hysterical~


----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 13, 2016)

I am sure everyone does this , I DVR shows and binge watch them..lol   in the back round of being on the internet.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 13, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I watch Frasier every night for an hour or two, then hit the sack. I can't imagine watching horror flicks or murder mysteries just before bed. I watch Snapped sometimes, and 48 hours and such, but only when nothing else is on. Frasier always cracks me up, so I figure its a good thing to see just before sleep.



I like Frasier too.  And I agree that treating the brain to something enjoyable and non disturbing just before sleep improves our sleep experience.

I suppose it is my appreciation of good disaster movies that contributes to it, but I have noted for some years that when I dream of tornadoes that more often than not, it signals that it is raining or snowing or such is coming shortly.  I think my body must sense an increase in humidity or is affected by barometric variations or something.  They aren't scary or disturbing dreams at all--more interesting than anything else--but I have been intrigued by it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 13, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


> I am sure everyone does this , I DVR shows and binge watch them..lol   in the back round of being on the internet.



I do too Eaglewings.  I have several favorite movies on DVR, some that I also have on DVD, so that I can watch them at will and I will watch a favorite movie or Star Trek episode or whatever over and over until I'm finally tired of it.  Then I'll take a few weeks or months break on that movie or whatever and then do it all over again.  These are movies I usually watch until I go to sleep.  I wake up and they're over, and I reset them and go again.  Takes a few nights to see a whole movie that way sometimes.


----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 13, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > I am sure everyone does this , I DVR shows and binge watch them..lol   in the back round of being on the internet.
> ...



I do that too, lol
I absolutely hate commercials..  After going back to school and studied addiction I realized just how much some of these commercials affected my shopping. Like brainwashing people slowly to buy their product. Makes angry, unless if they are funny.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 13, 2016)

Okay, I'm off to physical therapy, which I am beginning to think I don't need formal PT sessions any more.  I have the equipment to do the routines at home and we're to the point the therapist asks me what I want to do today.  If she/he doesn't know what I need to do to today, why do I need to pay for physical therapy?


----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 13, 2016)

Have a good one, when you get back ...did you have surgery?


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 13, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...



I've watched all 144 episodes of Buffy The Vampire Slayer at least 7 times.    It's been a few years since I watched any, I have too many shows I watch lately.  There's so much TV nowadays that, despite all the crap, there is plenty of good stuff to watch.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 13, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



There is but somebody with my tastes and requirements for satisfactory entertainment really REALLY has to hunt for it.  For me, for every good program on TV there are at least 100 channels showing stuff I have no interest in or wouldn't watch if you paid me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 13, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


> Have a good one, when you get back ...did you have surgery?



Yes, in September, but I have a severe frozen left shoulder I believe mostly unrelated to the surgery and we've been working on that for awhile.  It is painfully--literally painfully --slow progress, but we're gradually getting there.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 13, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...


I'm unsellable, no one can persuade me to buy anything I don't already want, and I know all the sales tricks.  As for commercials I find some funny, some banally insipid and the rest just ignorable.  When the wife is watching TV she mutes the commercials, I rarely watch TV, so it's not really an issue for me.  I prevent pop ups on my browser and run Adblock, any spam I receive in my email accounts are reported to Google and I dropped Yahoo and AOL because of their approved targeted spamming.  
Dropped Windows 10 because it's really adware disguised as an operating system and I won't use Apple for the same reason and I don't put apps on my cell phone that advertise.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 13, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...



I generally will watch a show's premier if it sounds at all interesting and use that as a measure to either keep trying or just give up.


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 13, 2016)

Even if your not a Mavericks fan this is funny.
Dirk, Making Dallas Great! - Video - The Official Site of the Dallas Mavericks


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 13, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



?  That's a reason why women don't like it?  Lol.  I don't think so.    I'm quite sure that plenty of women like it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 13, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay, I'm off to physical therapy, which I am beginning to think I don't need formal PT sessions any more.  I have the equipment to do the routines at home and we're to the point the therapist asks me what I want to do today.  If she/he doesn't know what I need to do to today, why do I need to pay for physical therapy?



Hope everything is going well!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 13, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I've got a bridge I want to sell you!  Don't forget, I'm doing this for YOU because it's such a great deal.  Buy now or lose your discounted price!


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 13, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I'm off to physical therapy, which I am beginning to think I don't need formal PT sessions any more.  I have the equipment to do the routines at home and we're to the point the therapist asks me what I want to do today.  If she/he doesn't know what I need to do to today, why do I need to pay for physical therapy?
> ...



It is frustratingly slow, but yes all is going well.   Progress is measured in tiny pieces but I am making progress.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 13, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Are you able to drive comfortably now?


----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 13, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > Have a good one, when you get back ...did you have surgery?
> ...



I am dealing with a similar thing, I  had surgery last June, in my armpit, my underarm froze and had to lift my arm over my head for radiation. It was so painful, but now my armpit is unfrozen...


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 13, 2016)

Less than an hour till the powerball drawing so if you never see me on here again you will know why.


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 13, 2016)

blackhawk said:


> Less than an hour till the powerball drawing so if you never see me on here again you will know why.


Best of luck....


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 13, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Less than an hour till the powerball drawing so if you never see me on here again you will know why.
> ...


Thanks I have good odds something along the lines of 1 in double the national debt but here's to hoping.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 13, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...


Why would I buy a bridge I already own........


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Montrovant (Jan 13, 2016)

blackhawk said:


> Less than an hour till the powerball drawing so if you never see me on here again you will know why.



At least one winning ticket was sold in CA.  I, of course, didn't get a single number.


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 14, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Less than an hour till the powerball drawing so if you never see me on here again you will know why.
> ...


I'm back so you know what didn't happen same here on the numbers.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 14, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



This bridge is the BEST bridge you have ever seen.  It is one of a kind!  Let me help you get it at a greatly discounted price now!  I would hate to see you miss out on this great offer!  So, just give me your credit card info, and it could be yours tomorrow!  Okay?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 14, 2016)

blackhawk said:


>



Must be a blonde.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 14, 2016)

Happy Thursday everyone!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 14, 2016)

The bad news . . . it's snowing again.   

The good news is I have the day off!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 14, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...



This happened before my surgery and was fairly short lived and was mostly resolving.  But when I had the surgery, something happened and the adhesive capsulitis returned with a vengeance.  I am completely recovered from the surgery now but still dealing with the shoulder.   The physical therapist and orthopedic both told me that they really don't know what causes it or how to cure it.  The light cases usually resolve on their own sometimes in days or a few weeks, but the more severe ones like my case take months or sometimes years.  Physical therapy does seem to speed up the process though and almost all cases do eventually resolve.

I trust your treatment was satisfactory though?  There are several cancer survivors among us here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 14, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> The bad news . . . it's snowing again.
> 
> The good news is I have the day off!



Congratulations on the day off.  Sorry about the snow but it is January.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 14, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I'm able to drive with more confidence now but my left arm still doesn't work right so I have to improvise a lot.  But I can drive without excruciating pain but I wouldn't say it is really comfortable yet.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 14, 2016)

Apparently three confirmed winners of the lottery now.  Like Blackhawk, I didn't get a single number.  But then I didn't buy a ticket either so. . . .


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 14, 2016)

Extra prayers and/or positive vibes to Mr. and Mrs. Kat today.  He is undergoing a serious surgery today.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 14, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Apparently three confirmed winners of the lottery now.  Like Blackhawk, I didn't get a single number.  But then I didn't buy a ticket either so. . . .



1.5 billion dollars.....I blew the 2 bucks on a ticket.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 14, 2016)

Okay today's pop quiz (except you can skip the like and share part):


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 14, 2016)

And Chris, since it is snowing there and you have a day off. . . .


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 14, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay today's pop quiz (except you can skip the like and share part):


Took all of about a second........


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 14, 2016)

Well the finishing touches on the Vietnamese bedroom continue.  These are not disruptive, but purely decorative.  The new mattress and box spring were delivered Tuesday afternoon amid a blazing blizzard.  All credit goes to the intrepid deliver men who carried the new bedding through the snow and across the ice that paves the street in front of the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate.  These new mattresses are substantially thicker than any bedding I've ever slept upon.  The box spring is standard height which makes the bed damn near impossible to climb into.  The height of the mattress from the floor is four feet.  I understand that in tony, stylish homes, some folks have hired teams of Sherpas to assist them in summiting their mattresses.  I am thinking of engineering a  funicular railway to ascend the bed.

Don't fret.  The mattress store has be called and a new 'low profile' box spring has been ordered.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 14, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay today's pop quiz (except you can skip the like and share part):
> ...



Ha!  Thought they had me cornered.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 14, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Well the finishing touches on the Vietnamese bedroom continue.  These are not disruptive, but purely decorative.  The new mattress and box spring were delivered Tuesday afternoon amid a blazing blizzard.  All credit goes to the intrepid deliver men who carried the new bedding through the snow and across the ice that paves the street in front of the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate.  These new mattresses are substantially thicker than any bedding I've ever slept upon.  The box spring is standard height which makes the bed damn near impossible to climb into.  The height of the mattress from the floor is four feet.  I understand that in tony, stylish homes, some folks have hired teams of Sherpas to assist them in summiting their mattresses.  I am thinking of engineering a  funicular railway to ascend the bed.
> 
> Don't fret.  The mattress store has be called and a new 'low profile' box spring has been ordered.



Order some bed rails?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 14, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Well the finishing touches on the Vietnamese bedroom continue.  These are not disruptive, but purely decorative.  The new mattress and box spring were delivered Tuesday afternoon amid a blazing blizzard.  All credit goes to the intrepid deliver men who carried the new bedding through the snow and across the ice that paves the street in front of the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate.  These new mattresses are substantially thicker than any bedding I've ever slept upon.  The box spring is standard height which makes the bed damn near impossible to climb into.  The height of the mattress from the floor is four feet.  I understand that in tony, stylish homes, some folks have hired teams of Sherpas to assist them in summiting their mattresses.  I am thinking of engineering a  funicular railway to ascend the bed.
> 
> Don't fret.  The mattress store has be called and a new 'low profile' box spring has been ordered.


Get a platform frame........


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 14, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Well the finishing touches on the Vietnamese bedroom continue.  These are not disruptive, but purely decorative.  The new mattress and box spring were delivered Tuesday afternoon amid a blazing blizzard.  All credit goes to the intrepid deliver men who carried the new bedding through the snow and across the ice that paves the street in front of the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate.  These new mattresses are substantially thicker than any bedding I've ever slept upon.  The box spring is standard height which makes the bed damn near impossible to climb into.  The height of the mattress from the floor is four feet.  I understand that in tony, stylish homes, some folks have hired teams of Sherpas to assist them in summiting their mattresses.  I am thinking of engineering a  funicular railway to ascend the bed.
> 
> Don't fret.  The mattress store has be called and a new 'low profile' box spring has been ordered.



I can appreciate that.  Seems like the modern beds these days put us all at risk of nosebleed just climbing into them.  And since I have limited use of my left arm, climbing up onto one is pretty near impossible for me.  So I appreciate the imagery you painted for us.


----------



## Dhara (Jan 14, 2016)

Snowing a lot here  Sticking too.  I had to chain up to get over the Buckhorn.  My kids are probably hoping school will close tomorrow.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 14, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Well the finishing touches on the Vietnamese bedroom continue.  These are not disruptive, but purely decorative.  The new mattress and box spring were delivered Tuesday afternoon amid a blazing blizzard.  All credit goes to the intrepid deliver men who carried the new bedding through the snow and across the ice that paves the street in front of the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate.  These new mattresses are substantially thicker than any bedding I've ever slept upon.  The box spring is standard height which makes the bed damn near impossible to climb into.  The height of the mattress from the floor is four feet.  I understand that in tony, stylish homes, some folks have hired teams of Sherpas to assist them in summiting their mattresses.  I am thinking of engineering a  funicular railway to ascend the bed.
> ...


Nah!  I have a pencil post bed that serves as frame and platform for slats. What I did not know was how high the bed itself would be before a box spring was installed.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 14, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Well the finishing touches on the Vietnamese bedroom continue.  These are not disruptive, but purely decorative.  The new mattress and box spring were delivered Tuesday afternoon amid a blazing blizzard.  All credit goes to the intrepid deliver men who carried the new bedding through the snow and across the ice that paves the street in front of the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate.  These new mattresses are substantially thicker than any bedding I've ever slept upon.  The box spring is standard height which makes the bed damn near impossible to climb into.  The height of the mattress from the floor is four feet.  I understand that in tony, stylish homes, some folks have hired teams of Sherpas to assist them in summiting their mattresses.  I am thinking of engineering a  funicular railway to ascend the bed.
> ...


Too late!  I have a pencil post bed and there's a rabbet for slats.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 14, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Nah!  I have a pencil post bed that serves as frame and platform for slats. What I did not know was how high the bed itself would be before a box spring was installed.



Don't fall out and bonk your head.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 14, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Nah!  I have a pencil post bed that serves as frame and platform for slats. What I did not know was how high the bed itself would be before a box spring was installed.
> ...


I'm more scared of Daisy the Mutt jumping down off the bed!


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 14, 2016)

http://i728.photobucket.com/albums/ww285/NosmoKing0129/badac8dfce49fee965767ad3745ef768.jpg


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 14, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Extension ladder........


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 14, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Extension ladder........



Elevator


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 14, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Extension ladder........
> ...



Pogo stick!


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 14, 2016)

Here's the bed as shown on the site that sold me the woodworking plans:

http://i728.photobucket.com/albums/ww285/NosmoKing0129/c9f68ad5d9b9c3769b276fc24e6369db.jpg

Here it is complete in the Master bedroom (note the height of the mattress):

http://i728.photobucket.com/albums/ww285/NosmoKing0129/4ab637caf2e198bb561d5f502237b886.jpg

And the comforter, which is to be replaced, looks like a doily!

http://i728.photobucket.com/albums/ww285/NosmoKing0129/36973cd30ebcd10e4e4eef0863a8eece.jpg


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 14, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Here's the bed as shown on the site that sold me the woodworking plans:
> 
> http://i728.photobucket.com/albums/ww285/NosmoKing0129/c9f68ad5d9b9c3769b276fc24e6369db.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 14, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the bed as shown on the site that sold me the woodworking plans:
> ...


I'm going with the funicular.  A Pittsburgh tradition.

http://www.pittsburghtransit.info/duquesneinc.jpg


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 14, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


That's better than my exit strategy........


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 14, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


A modified T111 canopy ain't my style.  I have 68 minutes of free fall time under a nine cell zero P canopy.  The most fun you can have wearing pants!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 14, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


I jumped down 2 steps before........


----------



## westwall (Jan 14, 2016)

I just brought my daughter home from her violin class and on the drive she described her lunch as "Swiss".  I asked her what that meant, and she said "bad".  A little confused I asked her why she used Swiss as a term for bad and so she introduced me to her cheesy guide to goodness..  

Bad=Swiss
OK=cheddar
Middling good=smoked cheddar
Good=Havarti
Very Good=Smoked Gouda!

So there you have it, from the mouths of babes!


----------



## westwall (Jan 14, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...









I MUCH prefer the 9 cell as well.  I see too many people hurt themselves jumping the seven cells.


----------



## Sherry (Jan 14, 2016)

Our bed is very high...I'm 5'5" but need a stool, which WQ finds very amusing.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 14, 2016)

Sherry said:


> Our bed is very high...I'm 5'5" but need a stool, which WQ finds very amusing.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 14, 2016)

westwall said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


The guy who runs the jump zone jumps a seven cell and nothing else.  They're fast, but tricky I've heard.  Make mine the nine?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 14, 2016)

One time as a kid I was headed downstairs, wearing socks, wooden stairs........ I hit the second from the top step and next thing I know I'm standing on the first floor floor.  Basically my heels bounced from edge of step to edge of step all the way down while somehow remaining upright.  
Don't know how but talking about skydiving made me think about it......


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 14, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I agree that loads of women like MP, too.  I think it's the "British" humor that puts some off.  I found Benny Hill a riot, too...in a frantic, made-to-laugh way.  Silliness taken to a high art form.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 14, 2016)

blackhawk said:


>


We call those 'meals on wheels' here.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 14, 2016)

blackhawk said:


>


Must be a blonde..


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 14, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay today's pop quiz (except you can skip the like and share part):


It helps if you know what a rabbet is, doesn't it?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 14, 2016)

If you'd like something a little more modern and less lofty, you might look into one of these:


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 14, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Extension ladder........
> ...


Pogo stick


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 14, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> If you'd like something a little more modern and less lofty, you might look into one of these:
> View attachment 59913


I'd love one. The bed ain't so bad either


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 15, 2016)

Went to bed at 10:30, wok up at 2:30........ Hopefully I'll go back to bed soon........


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 15, 2016)

Well, today is my Sunday this week, and then my schedule is going to change drastically.  Lol.  I'll be working Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday days and Saturday and Sunday second shifts, and having Monday and Friday off.  I like that.  It's a nice break in the week.  Work for 2 days have a day off, work for 3 days and have another day off.    Hopefully I like this schedule.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 15, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Well, today is my Sunday this week, and then my schedule is going to change drastically.  Lol.  I'll be working Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday days and Saturday and Sunday second shifts, and having Monday and Friday off.  I like that.  It's a nice break in the week.  Work for 2 days have a day off, work for 3 days and have another day off.    Hopefully I like this schedule.



Sounds like you are excited!


----------



## westwall (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm going to take my little one down to Diamond Peak for some skiing in a few hours.  They have some nice beginner slopes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 15, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Here's the bed as shown on the site that sold me the woodworking plans:
> 
> http://i728.photobucket.com/albums/ww285/NosmoKing0129/c9f68ad5d9b9c3769b276fc24e6369db.jpg
> 
> ...



It is beautiful but I would not want a bed that high at my age when I rarely make it through a night without having to get up once or twice.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 15, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Snowing a lot here  Sticking too.  I had to chain up to get over the Buckhorn.  My kids are probably hoping school will close tomorrow.



All kids hope school will close tomorrow.  Unless they have something really great to take for show and tell.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 15, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the bed as shown on the site that sold me the woodworking plans:
> ...


I get up often through the night too.  When I jump off the bed, there's that split second that I feel as of I'm falling rather than jumping to the floor.  I called and left two messages with the store I bought the bedding.  So far, no one has called back.

I wonder if I can just forget about the box spring and put the mattress on the slats?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 15, 2016)

Sherry said:


> Our bed is very high...I'm 5'5" but need a stool, which WQ finds very amusing.



Yes but you are still young and agile.  At my age that is a problem though I'm a bit taller between 5'6' and 5'7'.  When we went to Texas in December, we were offered my granddaughter's bed which is an oversized queen and if she came home that weekend, she would take the standard bed of normal height in the guest room.  I took one look at that bed--the top of the mattress was about at my mid chest--and immediately thought Hombre and I would make out with the standard bed just fine.  It would have taken a block and tackle and a comealong to get me up on that big bed with my bad shoulder.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 15, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Well I hope you get it solved because it is beautiful and you should be able to enjoy it without any annoyances.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 15, 2016)

westwall said:


> I'm going to take my little one down to Diamond Peak for some skiing in a few hours.  They have some nice beginner slopes.



Will this be her first adventure on skis?  How wonderful.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 15, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Well, today is my Sunday this week, and then my schedule is going to change drastically.  Lol.  I'll be working Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday days and Saturday and Sunday second shifts, and having Monday and Friday off.  I like that.  It's a nice break in the week.  Work for 2 days have a day off, work for 3 days and have another day off.    Hopefully I like this schedule.



I think I would like it unless I needed two days in a row for a short trip.  Sounds like it is working into a full time job?


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 15, 2016)

The week between getting the wall paper installed and waiting for the delivery of the new bed was spent on the sleeper sofa in the Great Hall.  It's a twin size mattress that affords little room for me after Daisy the Mutt took her spot in the middle.  But worse, the mattress does not adequately pad the mechanism that folds the bed in and out.  After a week sleeping on it, I felt as if I had been playing ice hockey with twenty year olds.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 15, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Went to bed at 10:30, wok up at 2:30........ Hopefully I'll go back to bed soon........



There's no way you can get back to sleep when you wake up?  You and Dajjal seem to have the same sleep issues.  That happens to me, most especially when I tweak my bad shoulder and it wakes me up, but I just take a drink of water or make a quick pit stop and then I go back to sleep fairly easily.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 15, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Sure.   Us blondes usually read and follow directions quite well.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 15, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Okay, that was good.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 15, 2016)

By the way, those of you who know Kat, I heard from her and her hubby's surgery went great yesterday and he may get to come home from the hospital even today.  She is appreciative of the prayers and good vibes.


----------



## westwall (Jan 15, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to take my little one down to Diamond Peak for some skiing in a few hours.  They have some nice beginner slopes.
> ...








No, I've been taking her for a couple of years now.  This is the second time this year.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 15, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I could swear I posted this same thing last night.......


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 15, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


I would, at least, put a sheet of plywood covered with fabric over the slats, or you will get ripples.


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 15, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


I can't throw stones I've done the same thing.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 15, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Did you use a directional microphone?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 15, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Went to bed at 10:30, wok up at 2:30........ Hopefully I'll go back to bed soon........
> ...


Most of the time I can go right back to sleep, this wasn't one of those times.  Seriously sinusy and having some reflux.  Just woke up now from a 2 hour nap.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 15, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



What are you taking for the reflux?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 15, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Chili powder......... 






































Prilosec.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 15, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Antiflux


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 15, 2016)

Good post foxfire, you got two smartasses with that one.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 15, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



LOL.  Some Mexican food in our area can really get mine going though I take 20mg of Prilosec (actually omeprazole) every day.  That is the only thing that can stir it up as long as I take the omeprazole.  The last ct scan I had indicated a small hiatal hernia that I am pretty sure is the main catalyst of my reflux problem but the omeprazole controls it quite 100% quite nicely and I am just otherwise cautious about really spicy food.

But. . .when Hombre was having a bad reflux problem he had an upper GI that showed that the reflux was creating ulcers in his esophagus--they are painless  and non symptomatic but put him at extreme risk of esophageal cancer.  He was immediately put on omeprazole--the same dosage I take--and that stopped the problem in its tracks for him--he can still eat spicy foods-.  The ulcers cleared up and he has had no more problems.  The gastroenterologist told him though, that if he even felt like he was going to have some reflux, he should take a second Prilosec immediately.

My Aunt's reflux caused Barrett's Syndrome and she was much worse off than either Hombre or me.  Prilosec was not completely controlling her GERD and her doctor prescribed 40mg Nexium (now available OTC I believe but is pricey if bought OTC and not via prescription.)  The Nexium controlled her GERD completely and it is rated somewhat stronger and more effective for those who need it (and can afford it.)  As yet there is no generic form of Nexium on the market.
Effect of esomeprazole 40 mg vs omeprazole 40 mg on 24-hour intragastric pH in patients with symptoms of gastroesophageal reflux disease.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 15, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Yeah I'm taking the generic right now, it mostly works but not completely, maybe I need to build it up in my system.  I do have a lot of burping, deep belly burps, sounds like my mom used to...... (don't like that)........ 
If it doesn't completely do the trick then I'll see what else they want to do, they just wanted to start me on the Prilosec first.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 15, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Ya know Ernie, that's the best solution I've heard yet!  Right now, the headboard is just swallowed up by the profile of the mattress.  At least I could then see the bed rather than the bedding.,


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 15, 2016)

We're waiting here at the office for the annual delivery of W-2 forms.  I can use my income tax refund to pay my county property taxes, a fiscal merry-go-round of the first order.

I had a bit of a scare this morning.  I went to the men's room for my daily movement.  While I strained, as Elvis did, lights began to flash and buzzers began to buzz.  I thought maybe I was having the big stroke.  As it turned out, the construction crew renovating our offices had accidentally tapped into the fire alarm circuit.

This gave me pause.  I was afraid that, as my legacy, the words "he was found on the toilet" would follow the mention of my name.  But I took solace in the idea that less dignity would be my legacy if the words "he was found in his cell" followed my name.  I suppose the absolute worst thing that could happen if they were combined as "he was found on the toilet in his cell".

Monday is Dr. Martin Luther King Jr. Day and a paid holiday for evil public sector employees like me.  The one great saving grace of working for county government is the holiday schedule.  President's Day follows in February.  Columbus Day in October, Veteran's Day in November.  Along with the Big Six holidays: Christmas, New Year's Day, Memorial Day, Independence Day and Labor Day.  There may be a holiday I'm overlooking lumped in there somewhere.

The construction crew reminded me of the time my Grandpa and I flew to Florida to visit my Uncle Ducky.  The year was 1966 and I was a precocious nine year old swept up in Beatlemania and the Space Race.  Florida was the epicenter of the latter and I was pumped to see everything I could.  Grandpa and Uncle Ducky were brothers.  Grandma had passed away from breast cancer in August of 1965 and Grandpa decided to get away for a few weeks to spend time with his kid brother.  Ducky lived in the St. Petersburg suburb of Pinellas Park.

Ducky had moved to Florida in spite of the fact he still had a few years before retirement.  But he served as a lieutenant on the city police force.  In 1962 there was a scandal involving the police and the misuse of the keys to stores downtown.  No one in the family has ever  confirmed nor denied any direct involvement with Uncle Ducky, but he skeedaddled some 800 mile south.

Ducky was a great collector of stuff.  World War II surplus equipment, radios, optics (spy glasses he called them), various police gadgets including a lead filled leather blackjack and various handcuffs.  In short, everything fascinating to a nine year old boy and some things you would never let a nine year old boy near.

One old tube radio intrigued me.  I could dial in top 40 radio from Tampa and listen to the Beatles.  But I thought the signal could be improved.  I pried open the press board cover on the back of the radio set and saw the tubes glowing with an amber light.  What did I know about radio?  Not a damn thing.  So, when I stuck a screw driver into the set, I was not prepared to be thrown across the room in an arc of electricity and a puff of blue smoke.

"He was found with his hair frazzled at the foot of the bed" could have been my legacy fifty years ago.  And that's all the news that fits this mid January day.


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## saveliberty (Jan 15, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> We're waiting here at the office for the annual delivery of W-2 forms.  I can use my income tax refund to pay my county property taxes, a fiscal merry-go-round of the first order.
> 
> I had a bit of a scare this morning.  I went to the men's room for my daily movement.  While I strained, as Elvis did, lights began to flash and buzzers began to buzz.  I thought maybe I was having the big stroke.  As it turned out, the construction crew renovating our offices had accidentally tapped into the fire alarm circuit.
> 
> ...



Our local DMV director went that way years ago.  Only guy in an otherwise female office  Employee only unisex restroom.  So...yikes.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 15, 2016)

Not feeling too slick all of a sudden. Been sneezing all day so I took an allergy pill. Then my chest started hurting so I took a pain pill. The combo is making me loopy although the pain is gone and I am no longer sneezing.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 15, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Not feeling too slick all of a sudden. Been sneezing all day so I took an allergy pill. Then my chest started hurting so I took a pain pill. The combo is making me loopy although the pain is gone and I am no longer sneezing.


Ah, Gracie!  I sure hope whatever ails you is short-lived.  Take care of yourself.


----------



## Kat (Jan 15, 2016)

Thank you Foxy and everyone else for the prayers and thoughts. Mr Kat's surgery went fantastic. He is home earlier than expected, and of course tired and sore, but overall I think doing great. I am SO happy this is over. Now just the healing and then back to normal I hope.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 15, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Not feeling too slick all of a sudden. Been sneezing all day so I took an allergy pill. Then my chest started hurting so I took a pain pill. The combo is making me loopy although the pain is gone and I am no longer sneezing.
> ...


I actually fell asleep in my damn pc chair! Got a crick in my neck for it, too. I think I slept for almost an hour. But...my chest does not hurt any more.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 16, 2016)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Sending feel better vibes, Gracie, but given a choice between sneezy, pain, and a little loopy, I vote for a little loopy.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 16, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I am not on the computer where I keep the vigil list, but it hasn't changed since last night.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 16, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Well, today is my Sunday this week, and then my schedule is going to change drastically.  Lol.  I'll be working Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday days and Saturday and Sunday second shifts, and having Monday and Friday off.  I like that.  It's a nice break in the week.  Work for 2 days have a day off, work for 3 days and have another day off.    Hopefully I like this schedule.
> ...



Oh no, I'm only doing the hospital job on the weekends (4 pm to midnight).  During the week, I will be working part time for my transcription job.  I just can't handle working one full time and one part time job.  I'm much too tired.  All I want to do is sleep!   

Lol.  I went to bed at 10 PM last night.  That's not like me, so I'm hoping this new schedule is going to work out for me.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 16, 2016)

Kat said:


> Thank you Foxy and everyone else for the prayers and thoughts. Mr Kat's surgery went fantastic. He is home earlier than expected, and of course tired and sore, but overall I think doing great. I am SO happy this is over. Now just the healing and then back to normal I hope.



Great news!    I hope he makes a speedy recovery!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 16, 2016)

Well, it's rainy today.  No snow though, so that's good!  It's actually quite mild out there today considering it's the middle of January.    I'm hoping this mild weather continues for the rest of the winter!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 16, 2016)

It's only snowed once so far this year and it was only like an inch (that was last week).  However, if I remember correctly last year when we got all that snow, it didn't start until January or February, so . . . we are still not out of the woods.  Lol.  Remember this from last year?  I sure do!


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Well, it's rainy today.  No snow though, so that's good!  It's actually quite mild out there today considering it's the middle of January.    I'm hoping this mild weather continues for the rest of the winter!



We have had unnaturally mild weather in England up until a couple of days ago. Now its bloody freezing. My flat is ice cold and I am worried that the pipes will freeze up. I do not have central heating and only heat one room with a portable gas heater. I used to get the benefit of the people downstairs using central heating and keeping my flat from freezing. But the new tenant downstairs does not seem to use her central heating, probably to save money. She has a log fire one room, and that does not help warm my flat.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 16, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it's rainy today.  No snow though, so that's good!  It's actually quite mild out there today considering it's the middle of January.    I'm hoping this mild weather continues for the rest of the winter!
> ...



Why don't you have heat in your apartment?  How could they get away with renting an apartment without heat?  A landlord would not be able to get away with that here in America.  We have a lot of tenant's rights laws.  A house without heat around here would be condemned and not able to be rented out at all.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 16, 2016)

I got two bags at Kohl's yesterday.  What a fantastic deal!  I got one for $35 and one for $15!  Really nice ones too.  I took a picture of one of them.  The other one I put away in my closet for now.   This is the 35 dollar bag.  I can fit a ton of stuff in it too!


----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I got two bags at Kohl's yesterday.  What a fantastic deal!  I got one for $35 and one for $15!  Really nice ones too.  I took a picture of one of them.  The other one I put away in my closet for now.   This is the 35 dollar bag.  I can fit a ton of stuff in it too!
> 
> View attachment 60035



Nice bag~ 

I got the best deal too at Kohls yesterday  but online, I had a $100.00 gift cert so I waited until I got a 30% off.

Vera Wang sets of towels ( normal ) $129.00 each set of 4 bath~4hand~4washcloths...

yesterday I bought 2 sets for 130.00 ( $129.00 +$1.00 for the next set sale ) plus 30 % off ..$90.00 for 2 sets which gave me 8 of each...does that make sense?
$129
$129
--------
258.00 normal for both  ...

I got both for $90.00


Plus I will have bonus bucks back too.

I did this with Macys a while back too, both are competing with each other...


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 16, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I got two bags at Kohl's yesterday.  What a fantastic deal!  I got one for $35 and one for $15!  Really nice ones too.  I took a picture of one of them.  The other one I put away in my closet for now.   This is the 35 dollar bag.  I can fit a ton of stuff in it too!
> ...



I love Macys too.  With all the talk of Power Ball, I was thinking the other day about how I would still be shopping at Kohl's and stuff looking for bargains even as a rich person.  Lol.    I would still shop like a poor person I think.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I got two bags at Kohl's yesterday.  What a fantastic deal!  I got one for $35 and one for $15!  Really nice ones too.  I took a picture of one of them.  The other one I put away in my closet for now.   This is the 35 dollar bag.  I can fit a ton of stuff in it too!
> 
> View attachment 60035


I picked up a bag the other day, only cost me pennies.......


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 16, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I got two bags at Kohl's yesterday.  What a fantastic deal!  I got one for $35 and one for $15!  Really nice ones too.  I took a picture of one of them.  The other one I put away in my closet for now.   This is the 35 dollar bag.  I can fit a ton of stuff in it too!
> ...



And very stylish too.


----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Do you like to thrift shop?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 16, 2016)

Good morning everybody.  Hoping Dajjal gets warm (and that the gas heater is properly ventilated) and hope our ailing ones are feeling much better today and our healthy ones continue that way through the weekend.  I'm enjoying my Budwig protocol 'shake' for breakfast and trying to catch up on some essential projects I have been putting off.  And will do a bit of housecleaning, at least enough that I can justify loafing the rest of the day.

And now for your daily 'aw' moment:


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 16, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Hoping Dajjal gets warm (and that the gas heater is properly ventilated) and hope our ailing ones are feeling much better today and our healthy ones continue that way through the weekend.  I'm enjoying my Budwig protocol 'shake' for breakfast and trying to catch up on some essential projects I have been putting off.  And will do a bit of housecleaning, at least enough that I can justify loafing the rest of the day.
> 
> And now for your daily 'aw' moment:



I have to start cleaning myself at noon.  Then, I have to shower, get ready and go get some things at the store and then go to work for 4 PM.  I was hoping to maybe get in a nap today, but I don't think that's going to happen!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  Hoping Dajjal gets warm (and that the gas heater is properly ventilated) and hope our ailing ones are feeling much better today and our healthy ones continue that way through the weekend.  I'm enjoying my Budwig protocol 'shake' for breakfast and trying to catch up on some essential projects I have been putting off.  And will do a bit of housecleaning, at least enough that I can justify loafing the rest of the day.
> ...



Well hang in there and take care of Chris too.  We've grown rather fond of you here you know.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Careful, that is old people standard Operating Procedure on bedtime.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 16, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> I picked up a bag the other day, only cost me pennies.......



Bet that street lady had a funny look on her face when you took it.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi and Good Morning everybody!

I have been busy all week long and today is our 32nd Anniversary.
We are going out for a delicious Steak Dinner. 
See you all on Monday and have a great weekend!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 16, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I picked up a bag the other day, only cost me pennies.......
> ...


She'll get over it.  I'm gonna leave it open on the coffee shop floor for ya.........


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 16, 2016)

Good morning Peach.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 16, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



The red wires hanging out isn't fooling anyone.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 16, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Hi and Good Morning everybody!
> 
> I have been busy all week long and today is our 32nd Anniversary.
> We are going out for a delicious Steak Dinner.
> See you all on Monday and have a great weekend!!



Wow!  32 years!!!  Happy Anniversary Peach!  Hope you and hubby have a great time!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 16, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


It's the black one's you don't see that ya have to worry about, touch both, complete the connection........


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I've spent the past couple of days figuring out how to spend about $25.    I'm buying cheap video games and I don't want to waste any money!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 16, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...



Oh, I don't have any problems spending money.  Lol.  I do like a good bargain though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 16, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Hi and Good Morning everybody!
> 
> I have been busy all week long and today is our 32nd Anniversary.
> We are going out for a delicious Steak Dinner.
> See you all on Monday and have a great weekend!!



Have a great celebration friend Peach and congratulations to you and Mr. Peach!!!!


----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 16, 2016)

Do any of you thrift shop?

I find treasures and sell them...I sell old vintage chiffon and satin nightgowns of the 40's, 50's 60's all over the world.
I hunt for them, clean and sew them.
I love it!


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



The landlords have offered to install central heating, but I declined. For one reason I have wall to wall books in the front room and there is no space for a radiator, and I don't want to have to have the floorboards up either.
But it is apparent to me that the cold is affecting me more than it used to and I guess that's because I'm getting old. So I have put a fan heater out in the hall to take the chill off the flat, which was becoming uncomfortable every time I left the one heated room.
Tonight I am going to put on an electric radiator and leave it on all night in my bedroom, because it is bloody cold. I used to use the radiator to keep the room warm at night for my bird, but she died years ago, and this is the first night since that I needed it for myself as the duvet was not warm enough last night.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 16, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


> Do any of you thrift shop?
> 
> I find treasures and sell them...I sell old vintage chiffon and satin nightgowns of the 40's, 50's 60's all over the world.
> I hunt for them, clean and sew them.
> I love it!



I collect old books, VERY old books. I have John Foxes martyrology  dated 1632 and a valuable book on perspective that is also pretty old. My uncle used to be an avid collector of antiques and I snatched some of his old books before my family could auction them. But I got most of them from cruising junk shops and auctions.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 16, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


> Do any of you thrift shop?
> 
> I find treasures and sell them...I sell old vintage chiffon and satin nightgowns of the 40's, 50's 60's all over the world.
> I hunt for them, clean and sew them.
> I love it!



That probably goes into the category of one of the most unusual avocations, Eaglewings, but it is fascinating.  Where do you sell them?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 16, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Just be careful our British friend.  The gas heater needs proper ventilation or it could be deadly.  The electric heater is safer but it can overheat.  We've become fond of you too you know.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 16, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Thanks, my gas heater has an oxygen sensor that shuts the fire off if the air gets too dangerous. It went off the other nigh,t so now I open the door a little for ventilation.


----------



## Kat (Jan 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Foxy and everyone else for the prayers and thoughts. Mr Kat's surgery went fantastic. He is home earlier than expected, and of course tired and sore, but overall I think doing great. I am SO happy this is over. Now just the healing and then back to normal I hope.
> ...





Thank you so much. He is doing well. Of course he will be sore a while, and out of work a couple of weeks yet.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 16, 2016)

Anybody know what we're seeing here?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 16, 2016)

Made a pork shoulder roast for dinner.........  It was gooooooood........


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 16, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Anybody know what we're seeing here?


That's what ya call clear water.......


----------



## Kat (Jan 16, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Anybody know what we're seeing here?





Sure is pretty whatever it is.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 16, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody know what we're seeing here?
> ...



Correct.  That is a small boat harbor of coastal Spain.  The water is so clear that on a calm day with no ripples breaking against the hulls, it creates an optical illusion that makes the boats look like they're suspended in mid air.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 16, 2016)

I'm downloading a few games I bought on Steam.  I booted over to my Windows partition to do it.  I saw that my clock is once again 5 hours ahead (it does that when I reboot into Windows after starting the day in Linux), so I went in and updated the internet time.  Now it's telling me that the game I'm currently downloading was last played..........Tomorrow.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 16, 2016)

I've reinstalled Win 7 on this laptop and set it up to block the Win 10 update.  My gaming computer just updated and one of the updates "broke" my system forcing me to reset which wiped all programs that were not part of the original install........  I just ordered a Win 7 Pro for $60 shipped, as soon as it gets here I'll reload it on the desktop.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 16, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I got two bags at Kohl's yesterday.  What a fantastic deal!  I got one for $35 and one for $15!  Really nice ones too.  I took a picture of one of them.  The other one I put away in my closet for now.   This is the 35 dollar bag.  I can fit a ton of stuff in it too!
> ...


Now, that's my kind of bag!  Someone actually gave me a Kohl's gift card for Christmas.  They figured I might need some civilized clothing if I got that university job.
...Far as I'm concerned, it doesn't get any more civilized than Carrharts.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 16, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


If it's yellow-let it mellow...if it's brown-flush it down.  Hope you don't mind waste paper disposal...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 16, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


> Do any of you thrift shop?
> 
> I find treasures and sell them...I sell old vintage chiffon and satin nightgowns of the 40's, 50's 60's all over the world.
> I hunt for them, clean and sew them.
> I love it!


Only way I do shop any more.  If I cannot make it myself (jeans and Carrharts), I search for it in the local thrift shops.  Underwear and shoes...those I'll buy new, but inexpensively if I can.  Redwings and Doc Martins are usually not cheap, but they are much better for work.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 16, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Anybody know what we're seeing here?


Fantasy Island?  Is that kind of water even legal?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 16, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Gonna go all uptown, eh?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 16, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Must be the Western coast of Spain, then.  The Mediterranean side is pretty nasty, although I do recall clear water like that in more sheltered places.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 16, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Depends on whether Kohl's sells button-up jeans (501s).  I prefer britches with those nice pockets on the side for screwdrivers, water pump pliers, and such like ornaments.


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 16, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I've never been to Spain but this is labeled a harbor of Minorca, one of the small islands off the Spanish coast and it is in the Mediterranean.   Maybe far enough from the mainland for the waters to get pristine again?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 16, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


When I was in Spain (admittedly many years ago), you would encounter plumes of human waste that was discharged from the mainland into the Med.  Maybe it's not so now.  The water away from those plumes was this kind of clear and beautiful, though.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 16, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > Do any of you thrift shop?
> ...


Get yourself some patterns and make your own fine clothing.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 16, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...


Believe it, or not, I already own such patterns.  I've been saving to buy an Amish-made, foot-powered sewing machine for my place off-grid.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 16, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I had to look up Carrhart.  That's a bit pricey, at least the boots.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 16, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


But I kinda like the music
Say the ladies are insane there
And they sure know how to use it


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 16, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I troll the sales.  You can pick up Carrharts for a lost less if you "shop".  Bass Pro Shops recently opened an outlet here and their Redhead brand is good but only features one side pocket.  When you want clothing to stand up to tough wear-n-tear, you will pay what it's worth.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 16, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Yuppie.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 16, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Ya need some hemp linen sail material, cotton woven thread and copper rivets........


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 16, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



My boots usually come from military surplus.  

I did actually just buy a pair of boots online for the first time.....will have to wait for them to arrive to see if it was a bad idea.


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 16, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


> Do any of you thrift shop?
> 
> I find treasures and sell them...I sell old vintage chiffon and satin nightgowns of the 40's, 50's 60's all over the world.
> I hunt for them, clean and sew them.
> I love it!



I don't usually shop at thrift stores.  However, I have a really nice purse that was given to me, and it is from the 40s or 50s, so I do like some vintage things.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 16, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Here in America, it would not be up to you.  The landlord would have to provide heat, gas, electric or oil heat.  It would be against the law for him to rent to anyone without having a heating system that is up to code.  We have very strict laws here about things like that.  

Be careful with the portable heaters.  The best ones have automatic shut offs in case they overheat or something.  Just a good safety feature to have on one of those.  Good luck, and I hope you manage to stay toasty warm tonight!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 16, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Anybody know what we're seeing here?



Some place I wish I could be right now??


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 16, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



It does look like they are kind of hovering over the water!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 16, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...



OMG, if I tried to make my own clothing . . . who knows what could happen?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 16, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Where do you find the time?  Gosh, I don't think I could find the time to make my own clothes.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 16, 2016)

In case anyone was curious, my first night working 4-midnight went pretty well.  I kind of like the hours so far (but it's only been one night - lol).  Things were a bit more busy than I thought they were going to be, so that's kind of good and makes the time go by pretty fast.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 17, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I can make you some new clothing, it'll be so light you won't even know you have it on.......  Oh and you're the only one who can't see the clothes.......


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 17, 2016)

Would we have to call her Empress then?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 17, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Would we have to call her Empress then?



I like the sound of that!    Queen or princess are also acceptable.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 17, 2016)

Good morning all.  Finishing up my Budwig protocol shake for breakfast and then off to the shower and make myself presentable - early church service and then likely to brunch somewhere--I don't eat much brunch because the shake really fills you up for hours.  Then two more football games today.  Did I mention I am going to be soooooo glad when football season is done?

Noting dangerous sub zero temps in upper Midwest and maybe northeast.  Those of you in those parts be careful.  I just sort of heard it in passing, but minus 33 in Minneapolis overnight?  That's serious cold.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 17, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  Finishing up my Budwig protocol shake for breakfast and then off to the shower and make myself presentable - early church service and then likely to brunch somewhere--I don't eat much brunch because the shake really fills you up for hours.  Then two more football games today.  Did I mention I am going to be soooooo glad when football season is done?
> 
> Noting dangerous sub zero temps in upper Midwest and maybe northeast.  Those of you in those parts be careful.  I just sort of heard it in passing, but minus 33 in Minneapolis overnight?  That's serious cold.


That's almost summer weather there.........


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 17, 2016)

Been growing out my hair, going for the Ben Franklin look........ In the meantime my hair grows in every direction and it's at that stage where it's quite obvious......  The wife told me today I look like Dilbert's Pointy Haired boss........


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


> Do any of you thrift shop?
> 
> I find treasures and sell them...I sell old vintage chiffon and satin nightgowns of the 40's, 50's 60's all over the world.
> I hunt for them, clean and sew them.
> I love it!


Yup! It's how I make extra much needed money in this day and age. Do you sell what you find on ebay or do you have a shop?


----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 17, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > Do any of you thrift shop?
> ...


I have a store on Ebay,how about you?


----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2016)

Used to. Now I just sell on Craigslist or to other sellers who in turn resell and make their own profit.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2016)

I've been doing ebay since 1998, when they first started. Was a power seller for awhile until they pissed me off then I slowed down and opened another brick and mortar. Then closed that when they sold the building to someone from pakistan that was going to triple the rent. Went back to selling smalls on ebay, then got pissed off again at them. Now I just target other sellers. I get my profit, they get theirs. I guess I am the middleman?


----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 17, 2016)

I find my nightgowns to be an art, taking the pictures is.calming, I just do it because it is fun. I have a closet full that I need to list, and update. Being sick I just kept running the same stuff...I am ready to pick up the speed.
I tried selling on craiglist and almost got scammed. My bank caught it...scary

Are you afraid of strange people coming to your house?


----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


> I find my nightgowns to be an art, taking the pictures is.calming, I just do it because it is fun. I have a closet full that I need to list, and update. Being sick I just kept running the same stuff...I am ready to pick up the speed.
> I tried selling on craiglist and almost got scammed. My bank caught it...scary
> 
> Are you afraid of strange people coming to your house?


Not really. I make sure someone is home with me when I do have something to sell on CL and I have rules. They can only come between certain hours, EXACT cash only for whatever it is I am selling. Otherwise, I just call the local dealers and let them know I got stuff. I know them all because we used to be in competition, lol. Or, they call me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 17, 2016)

Learning more about Gracie and Eaglewings tonight and it's fascinating not to mention thinking of Ringel as Dilbert instead of Captain Jack Sparrow   Has been a pretty busy Sunday for us and Hombre has a doctor's appointment in the morning, so I'm turning in early.

Was looking for a photo for the vigil list sign off tonight and coincidentally ran across the one posted.  Does anybody remember the movie the scene is from?


Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre's sore back and painful shoulder,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Chris's new job,
GW's new job,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
Mr. Kat
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Againsheila, Alan1, Noomi, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.








P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 18, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  Finishing up my Budwig protocol shake for breakfast and then off to the shower and make myself presentable - early church service and then likely to brunch somewhere--I don't eat much brunch because the shake really fills you up for hours.  Then two more football games today.  Did I mention I am going to be soooooo glad when football season is done?
> 
> Noting dangerous sub zero temps in upper Midwest and maybe northeast.  Those of you in those parts be careful.  I just sort of heard it in passing, but minus 33 in Minneapolis overnight?  That's serious cold.



We got some snow overnight, about 2 inches.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 18, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Learning more about Gracie and Eaglewings tonight and it's fascinating not to mention thinking of Ringel as Dilbert instead of Captain Jack Sparrow   Has been a pretty busy Sunday for us and Hombre has a doctor's appointment in the morning, so I'm turning in early.
> 
> Was looking for a photo for the vigil list sign off tonight and coincidentally ran across the one posted.  Does anybody remember the movie the scene is from?
> 
> ...



2012 is the name of the movie . . . I think?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 18, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all.  Finishing up my Budwig protocol shake for breakfast and then off to the shower and make myself presentable - early church service and then likely to brunch somewhere--I don't eat much brunch because the shake really fills you up for hours.  Then two more football games today.  Did I mention I am going to be soooooo glad when football season is done?
> ...



You didn't really expect to be left out of all the joys of winter most of the rest of us enjoy did you?   (Ducks and runs)


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 18, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Learning more about Gracie and Eaglewings tonight and it's fascinating not to mention thinking of Ringel as Dilbert instead of Captain Jack Sparrow   Has been a pretty busy Sunday for us and Hombre has a doctor's appointment in the morning, so I'm turning in early.
> ...



Good try but no.  That's not the movie.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 18, 2016)

Good morning everybody.  Up and at it but will need to run shortly to get ready to go with Hombre to his doctor's appointment with the orthopedic.  I want to be there in case there is a discussion of surgery.  (He has a bad hip.)

Among those things I learned this week. . .all my life I have been peeling bananas from the stem end.  This week I saw somebody say this was all wrong and that you should peel the banana from the other end.  So I've been trying it and they were absolutely right.  Much easier and more efficient.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 18, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



The Day After Tomorrow, with......oh, what's his name.....Dennis Quaid (I couldn't remember, had to look it up ).


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 18, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Oh yeah, I think you might be right.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 18, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I can't even remember which disaster movie 2012 was.  Was that a bunch of earthquakes with John Cusack?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 18, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Yeah, it was the Mayan Calendar end of the world thing.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 18, 2016)

Yup, it (the picture) was Day After Tomorrow, great fantasy, sci-fi movie, the effects were awesome.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 18, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Yup, it (the picture) was Day After Tomorrow, great fantasy, sci-fi movie, the effects were awesome.



The actual science left something to be desired, but I don't watch movies to be educated.  The characters, story line, special effects, sound track--all were great.  One of my favorite disaster movies ever.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 18, 2016)

Just got back from doing some shopping in Sierra Vista.
I hate it, but it had to be done. 
Still a little better than Tucson. 

I hope everyone had a great weekend.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 18, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Just got back from doing some shopping in Sierra Vista.
> I hate it, but it had to be done.
> Still a little better than Tucson.
> 
> I hope everyone had a great weekend.



I wonder when the world turned and shopping became so much less fun than it used to be?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 18, 2016)

Oh, and I found something else Chris can do with all that snow. . . .


----------



## peach174 (Jan 18, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Just got back from doing some shopping in Sierra Vista.
> ...




I have never liked to shop.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 18, 2016)

And Mama (Lucy) Fox's 5 cents worth of advice today:


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 18, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I used to love to shop.  I could spend hours and hours in a big multi-product store like Walmart or an office supply store or book and video store or fabric store or crafts store or Montgomery Ward or Sears or curio shop or whatever, but at some point that stopped being fun.  I still like to shop for something specific that I want or need--I don't buy the first or cheapest thing I see like Hombre does--but just window shopping isn't so much my cup of tea any more.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 18, 2016)

I hope everybody will interpret this as funny instead of political as I did.  If not let me know right away and I'll delete it.






I can't tell you how many times I've been on a real rant. . . and typed out a brilliant and detailed post or whatever. . . .and toward the end reallized I had no idea what point I intended to make in the first place.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 18, 2016)

And if you guys haven't figured it out by now. . . .


----------



## peach174 (Jan 18, 2016)

It's always fun to just cat around.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 18, 2016)

Well, I slept til noon cuz I tossed and turned from 1am to 4am...then finally dozed off. At least I got my 8 hours.

Still overcast, not too cold though. Took the dogs to the bay but it has receded so much it is nothing but mud flats. And it stunk from seaweed laying out in the open. I like it when it is high tide.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 18, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Well, I slept til noon cuz I tossed and turned from 1am to 4am...then finally dozed off. At least I got my 8 hours.
> 
> Still overcast, not too cold though. Took the dogs to the bay but it has receded so much it is nothing but mud flats. And it stunk from seaweed laying out in the open. I like it when it is high tide.



One of my favorite things to do around San Francisco was go to the bay or the beach as the tide was going out and hunting for little sea creature treasures left behind in little tide pools in the rocks.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 18, 2016)

By the way fellow Eagles fans, it was with a real sense of loss that I heard of the passing of Glenn Frey today.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 18, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> By the way fellow Eagles fans, it was with a real sense of loss that I heard of the passing of Glenn Frey today.



Celebs are dropping like flies to begin this year.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 18, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> By the way fellow Eagles fans, it was with a real sense of loss that I heard of the passing of Glenn Frey today.


Yeah, just heard a half hour ago.

My favorite Eagles song;


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 18, 2016)

Made Armenian Chicken for dinner.  

2 -2 1/2 lbs chicken breast or thighs (Can use bone in but remove the skin)
3/4 cup olive oil
1/2 cup lemon juice
1 Tbsp thyme
1 Tbsp rosemary
1 tsp onion powder
1/4 tsp salt
2 cloves garlic (crushed)

Mix all the ingredients in a gallon size ziplock, add chicken and coat chicken well, set in refrigerator overnight.
Best cooked on a grill but can be sauteed in an iron skillet over the stove.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (Jan 18, 2016)

Psst pass it on the youth of the nation need to know this.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 19, 2016)

4.5 degrees on the old computer thermometer this morning.  While I am grateful for that extra half a degree, it makes little difference.  The National Weather Service in Pittsburgh has issued a Brass Monkey Alert for the upper Ohio River Valley.  Temperatures will continue to fall into the low single digits and below.  A Witches' Tit Warning will be issued should temperatures fail to rise above 10.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 19, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> 4.5 degrees on the old computer thermometer this morning.  While I am grateful for that extra half a degree, it makes little difference.  The National Weather Service in Pittsburgh has issued a Brass Monkey Alert for the upper Ohio River Valley.  Temperatures will continue to fall into the low single digits and below.  A Witches' Tit Warning will be issued should temperatures fail to rise above 10.



I enjoy winter, winter clothes, the freedom from outdoor chores that winter offers, etc. etc.  But I do not enjoy those subterranean temperatures that sometimes come with winter.  Stay warm Nosmo.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 19, 2016)

Okay, here's your philosophical question for the day.  Could you do this for $1,000/day for 365 days?  I will have to say that if I had sufficient books, a typewriter or perhaps a computer not connected to the internet, sewing materials, paints, jigsaw puzzles, a dog, a gun, and wood working equipment, and ability to summon help in an emergency, I think I could do it, and, if in good health and with consent and support of loved ones, I would do it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 19, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> 4.5 degrees on the old computer thermometer this morning.  While I am grateful for that extra half a degree, it makes little difference.  The National Weather Service in Pittsburgh has issued a Brass Monkey Alert for the upper Ohio River Valley.  Temperatures will continue to fall into the low single digits and below.  A Witches' Tit Warning will be issued should temperatures fail to rise above 10.



Very very frigid here today too.  A lot of it has to do with the wind chill.  It has been so blustery today!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 19, 2016)

Currently . . . it is 






Partly Cloudy​24.8 °F​Feels Like 12 °F​N
7.6​Wind from NNW 
Gusts 9.8 mph​​Today is forecast to be _*COOLER*_ than yesterday.
Today
High *25* |​ Low *16* °F
*0*% Chance of Precip.
Yesterday
High *28.8* |​ Low *19.4* °F
Precip. *0* in​


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 19, 2016)

It was in the high 20s overnight, but now my two weather apps show it as 39 and 42 degrees.

Nicer for taking the dogs out.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 19, 2016)

I got the first of my packages from spending Christmas money today.  Fed Ex, of course, just left it in front of the garage.  I suppose it's possible they tried the door while I was sleeping, but considering the dogs are very loud whenever someone comes to the door, I doubt it.  

I've got a finger splint on now, hopefully not hitting my swollen finger into things all the time will allow it to heal.  It sucks a bunch for typing, though!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 19, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> I got the first of my packages from spending Christmas money today.  Fed Ex, of course, just left it in front of the garage.  I suppose it's possible they tried the door while I was sleeping, but considering the dogs are very loud whenever someone comes to the door, I doubt it.
> 
> I've got a finger splint on now, hopefully not hitting my swollen finger into things all the time will allow it to heal.  It sucks a bunch for typing, though!



Oh sorry Montro.  My shoulder gives me fits when I try to type on my laptop in the great room too, so I can sympathize with what communicating in pain is like.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I got the first of my packages from spending Christmas money today.  Fed Ex, of course, just left it in front of the garage.  I suppose it's possible they tried the door while I was sleeping, but considering the dogs are very loud whenever someone comes to the door, I doubt it.
> ...



I don't usually have much pain from my finger, but when I accidentally smack it into something, it can hurt for a bit.  The problem has been that it won't heal.  It's been swollen for months now.  I don't have any pain from typing, thankfully.  It's just damned hard to type with a bulky splint on one finger.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 19, 2016)

Someone put this picture on FB.  It's a funny contrast of heights.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)

POURING rain today. Not too cold at 60 degrees. Some winds. Warnings of very high surf.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 19, 2016)

Gracie said:


> POURING rain today. Not too cold at 60 degrees. Some winds. Warnings of very high surf.



Well ya'll still need it out there and hope you'll save a little to push on this way too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 19, 2016)

Gee, I'm disappointed that nobody was interested in the $365,000.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Gee, I'm disappointed that nobody was interested in the $365,000.



I've seen that same thing at differing amounts.

Depending on specifics, I'd be willing to do it.  That much money would allow me to, if I'm frugal, possibly never work again.  That's always the goal!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi all, went to Wally World this morning early, not a lot of people in the store prior to 10 am (I went at 9), one item I ordered hadn't come in yet so I'll have to go back tomorrow to pick it up.  Even friggin' Wally World is getting expensive, can't seem to get out of there without paying $140 on average and that's not even with a full basket.  Warm day today, had one of those can't get out of my own way kinda days so I laid down and took a 2 hour nap, still tryin' to wake up from it....... 
It's 77 degrees out back, we have the back door open and the "kids" are all out sunning themselves even the Boo who prefers to be inside asleep on something comfortable.  Oh and if I could just get my sinuses cleared up right now life would be grand.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 19, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Any suggestions where to find such a thing.  Of course, I would have to get a sturdier sewing machine.  I don't think my current machine could handle the seams.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > Do any of you thrift shop?
> ...


There are things I'll buy at thrift stores, and some I won't.  I won't buy underwear or shoes, for instance.  But jeans, shirts, and sweaters are all OK.  Just look them over carefully for damage or stains.  I also like looking at their knick-knacks.  Sometimes you find an amazing buy.  Once I found a complete Noritake dinnerware set for 8, for $50.00!  I also buy fleece coats to cut down for the goats at thrift stores.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Currently, I don't usually make time to sew unless I have to.  But that won't last forever (I hope!)  I used to sew lots but after goats, I have much less time for things like that.  I have a backlog of projects that are now part of my New Year's resolutions, though.  So far, I've been getting things done.  Not as quickly as I had hoped, but done just the same.  I'm waiting to see 1) whether I am offered the university professorship, and 2) how much they will offer.  Despite the daily rush-hour commute, both ways, I might just take the contract.  If I don't like it, I can always decline signing a second contract, should such be offered.  If the contract is not offered, there's an FBO (fixed base operator) closer to home and they've been looking for mechanics.  If all else fails, I still like the job I have and would not find it an unpleasant option to remain there.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 19, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Been growing out my hair, going for the Ben Franklin look........ In the meantime my hair grows in every direction and it's at that stage where it's quite obvious......  The wife told me today I look like Dilbert's Pointy Haired boss........


Last summer, I finally had my long mane sheared.  Almost waist length but thinning badly, so I just went by the place and told her to cut it off.  I now get my hair trimmed regularly and am very pleased to have finally taken the plunge.  Short hair is much easier to care for and doesn't blow in your face, either.  I did find out that if you work outside in cold temps, working up enough of a sweat, your hair will freeze into little, icy spikes, though.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 19, 2016)

blackhawk said:


>


What, your wife didn't like the way Sam lipped the fish?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 19, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


100% Hemp Linen Canvas

CS-C11

Fabrics-store.com: Linen fabric - Discount linen fabric - Wholesale linen fabric

Hemp Products

Turkeyfoot caters to 1700s and 1800s reenactors so I know it's heavy enough, heck might be too heavy for clothing as for the rest if they offer samples I'd order those to determine how heavy or light the fabric is.  You want a medium weight fabric.

Copper rivets.

copper rivets for clothing - Google Search


----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)

Ringel, boil some water for tea, add some apple cider vinegar to it, then sniff up the steam like it's cocain. DEEP. Your sinuses will love it.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


"The Day After Tomorrow"


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 19, 2016)

Foot powered sewing machines.

heavy duty foot powerd sewing machine - Google Search


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 19, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Thanks, I'm saving the links and will look into them shortly.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 19, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Ringel, boil some water for tea, add some apple cider vinegar to it, then sniff up the steam like it's cocain. DEEP. Your sinuses will love it.


Doesn't work for me, I've tried it.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)

You ain't sniffing deep enough. I tolja to pretend its cocaine!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 19, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foot powered sewing machines.
> 
> heavy duty foot powerd sewing machine - Google Search





Ringel05 said:


> Foot powered sewing machines.
> 
> heavy duty foot powerd sewing machine - Google Search


I'm actually planning on ordering one from Lehman's.  They have lots of "off-grid" type stuff.  That's where I'm looking at my washing machine, too.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 19, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> 4.5 degrees on the old computer thermometer this morning.  While I am grateful for that extra half a degree, it makes little difference.  The National Weather Service in Pittsburgh has issued a Brass Monkey Alert for the upper Ohio River Valley.  Temperatures will continue to fall into the low single digits and below.  A Witches' Tit Warning will be issued should temperatures fail to rise above 10.


We got up to 20 today.  It was 9 yesterday.  I suppose such temps are more expected and normal for us than for y'all?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 19, 2016)

Gracie said:


> You ain't sniffing deep enough. I tolja to pretend its cocaine!


I also can't stand the smell of vinegar though I use it sparingly in some recipes.  My next usage for vinegar will be outside to strip the bluing off my CVA shotgun barrel.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > 4.5 degrees on the old computer thermometer this morning.  While I am grateful for that extra half a degree, it makes little difference.  The National Weather Service in Pittsburgh has issued a Brass Monkey Alert for the upper Ohio River Valley.  Temperatures will continue to fall into the low single digits and below.  A Witches' Tit Warning will be issued should temperatures fail to rise above 10.
> ...


Actually, I prefer subterranean temps.  While there is some variation depending on location, most cave temperatures (below the frost line), linger between 45 and 55 degrees.  That's tanning temps in these parts.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay, here's your philosophical question for the day.  Could you do this for $1,000/day for 365 days?  I will have to say that if I had sufficient books, a typewriter or perhaps a computer not connected to the internet, sewing materials, paints, jigsaw puzzles, a dog, a gun, and wood working equipment, and ability to summon help in an emergency, I think I could do it, and, if in good health and with consent and support of loved ones, I would do it.


I'm looking forward to it.  This summer is the summer I relocate to Willow full-time.  Off-grid.  Just cutting wood to heat with will keep you plenty busy.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 19, 2016)

I took advantage of MLK Day, a Uni holiday, to make one last trip up to my place in Willow.  I managed to dig a path through a huge ice berm in front of the porch and move three 100 lb propane tanks.  I dragged the full one from the kitchen side of the house to the heating side.  Then I loaded the two empty 100 lb-ers into the pickup to take them in to fill them.  That was no easy task, I'll tell you!  I'm not a strong as I once was, but I think I've developed a bit of "small-animal smarts" and figured out a way to load those puppies all by myself.  I still have a couple of inside chores to finish, then I'm bundled up with a good book and the critters.  I'll have to leave pretty early tomorrow because I still have a 1 pm class.  Ah, well, this is the year I'm supposed to relocate here permanently. 
I'll check back later.  I want to get some things done before the light goes away.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, here's your philosophical question for the day.  Could you do this for $1,000/day for 365 days?  I will have to say that if I had sufficient books, a typewriter or perhaps a computer not connected to the internet, sewing materials, paints, jigsaw puzzles, a dog, a gun, and wood working equipment, and ability to summon help in an emergency, I think I could do it, and, if in good health and with consent and support of loved ones, I would do it.
> ...


Yes.I could do it. Gladly.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)

Take pics, GW! Does your place look like the one FF posted?


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 19, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > 4.5 degrees on the old computer thermometer this morning.  While I am grateful for that extra half a degree, it makes little difference.  The National Weather Service in Pittsburgh has issued a Brass Monkey Alert for the upper Ohio River Valley.  Temperatures will continue to fall into the low single digits and below.  A Witches' Tit Warning will be issued should temperatures fail to rise above 10.
> ...


There have been many, many times the Pittsburgh TV weatherman has told us that we are colder than...  And it's often places like Alaska or Minnesota or North Dakota.  It's a long walk to the beach from here and the Great Lakes do not serve to block Arctic air flows.  In fact, before Lake Erie serves as a basin of water to fall as snow some thirty to fifty to one hundred miles in
And.  It's called 'Lake Effect Snow' and it can be brutal.

I wonder why the same part of the country that has only thirty clear sunny days a year is also the place I was born and raised and bought real estate in.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 19, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


The saving grace of Fridgidaire temperature is that it cuts down on what I call the Bumpkin Factor.  No knuckleheads on unnecessarily loud motorcycles plying the streets, interfering with a quiet evening at home reading a good book or enjoying a great movie or attempting a charming conversation.  The cold keep the Bumpkins at bay, albeit temporarily.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)

I'm sleepy. I went to bed at 1am-ish...and tossed and turned, got up, walked around the room, had a cig, went back to bed, tossed and turned, got up, went outside to stand in the rain a bit...went back to bed, tossed and turned. FINALLY as dawn was breaking, I dozed off. Got up at noon. So I got about 6 hours sleep. Being retired, its not like I had to have my wits about me during the day but that isn't the issue. The issue is LAYING THERE..eyes closed, ready to slumber and nothing happens. It sucks.


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 19, 2016)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


'Specially if I was paid a dollar a day to do it.  That's actually a pretty roomy looking place.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 19, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Take pics, GW! Does your place look like the one FF posted?


I wish!  I haven't gotten to the log cabin stage yet.  There was a small 16'x16' structure here when I bought the place.  No windows and the door was boarded over.  In 2006, I lived here all summer and I got windows but still slept up in the loft, still 16'x16'.  A couple of years later, my partner built the addition, adding another 16' to one side and three small bedrooms upstairs.  I put in both the wood burning and propane heat stoves and the composting potty, as well as the floors and kitchen.  I'll see it I have any photos I wouldn't feel embarrassed to post.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 19, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I would want the $1000 per day to give up all forms of human contact for a year.  But the $365,000 would allow us to very comfortably enjoy people to the max for the rest of our natural lives.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 19, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


I know loads of people who have moved here to get away from that "lake effect".  They claim them came for the nicer weather!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 19, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


You would be surprised!  On my way to work one evening last week, I stopped at a traffic light and wondered why I heard a motorcycle.  The light changed and some guy on a tricycle blasted past the rest of us!  This was temps in the teens and roads icy as hell....go figure!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 19, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I'm sleepy. I went to bed at 1am-ish...and tossed and turned, got up, walked around the room, had a cig, went back to bed, tossed and turned, got up, went outside to stand in the rain a bit...went back to bed, tossed and turned. FINALLY as dawn was breaking, I dozed off. Got up at noon. So I got about 6 hours sleep. Being retired, its not like I had to have my wits about me during the day but that isn't the issue. The issue is LAYING THERE..eyes closed, ready to slumber and nothing happens. It sucks.


You need to learn to put yourself to sleep.  I do it all the time.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 19, 2016)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre's sore back and painful shoulder,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Chris's new job,
GW's new job,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
Mr. Kat
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Againsheila, Alan, Noomi, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.









P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I'm so close to those criteria as it is.  I suppose I could do a year with no human contact.  Now, if I was required to do without my fur-fam, that would be another thing altogether.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 19, 2016)

Eight thirty here and I only have dishes left to finish.  The book I have is pretty interesting, though. 
Wishing all a good night, sweet dreams and peaceful rest.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 20, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Been growing out my hair, going for the Ben Franklin look........ In the meantime my hair grows in every direction and it's at that stage where it's quite obvious......  The wife told me today I look like Dilbert's Pointy Haired boss........
> ...



I use my hair like a scarf!  In fact, if I have my hair up, my neck gets cold and then I feel cold because I'm so used to having my hair all over my neck!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 20, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > You ain't sniffing deep enough. I tolja to pretend its cocaine!
> ...



The smell of vinegar always makes me cough.  Lol.  I can't inhale it without coughing.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 20, 2016)

Work has been a little slow during the day has been so slow, so I've been thinking about changing my "day job" into an overnight job.  I can work any hours I wish at my transcription job.  I want to be working when it is busiest because I want to make money!!  I could work an overnight shift.  I've never worked a graveyard shift, but I do stay up until like 2 AM sometimes, so I could probably go until 4 or 5 am.  My biggest concern is that I would have a difficult time getting enough sleep during the day.  I am lucky though, in that I am one of those people that doesn't really require a whole lot of sleep.  Anywhere from 5-7 hours on a typical night for me is fine.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 20, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I would try it for $350,000 dollars!!!   . . . if someone offered . . .


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 20, 2016)

Something cool is that if I did join the overnight shift, I would be a member of team Vampire.      That's what we call our overnight people.  I vant to suck your blood!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 20, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



That was something I would want too--a furry companion, not only for the company, but for the added security of being warned if something unusual was about.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 20, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Work has been a little slow during the day has been so slow, so I've been thinking about changing my "day job" into an overnight job.  I can work any hours I wish at my transcription job.  I want to be working when it is busiest because I want to make money!!  I could work an overnight shift.  I've never worked a graveyard shift, but I do stay up until like 2 AM sometimes, so I could probably go until 4 or 5 am.  My biggest concern is that I would have a difficult time getting enough sleep during the day.  I am lucky though, in that I am one of those people that doesn't really require a whole lot of sleep.  Anywhere from 5-7 hours on a typical night for me is fine.



You get paid by the piece instead of by the hour?  I could see how you would want the busiest times then.  Most hospital night shifts are 11 am to 7 am.  Back when I was younger I could work those.  When we had our business, I could work 24/7 and every now and then pretty much did.  But sleep is so important to overall health, just make sure you're getting enough.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 20, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Work has been a little slow during the day has been so slow, so I've been thinking about changing my "day job" into an overnight job.  I can work any hours I wish at my transcription job.  I want to be working when it is busiest because I want to make money!!  I could work an overnight shift.  I've never worked a graveyard shift, but I do stay up until like 2 AM sometimes, so I could probably go until 4 or 5 am.  My biggest concern is that I would have a difficult time getting enough sleep during the day.  I am lucky though, in that I am one of those people that doesn't really require a whole lot of sleep.  Anywhere from 5-7 hours on a typical night for me is fine.
> ...



Yes, I get paid by how many lines I type.  I think I'm going to try out the graveyard shift, maybe this weekend or maybe on Tuesday night.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 20, 2016)

Been up for a while, boiled some eggs for the wife....... got busy and forgot about them, she likes her eggs medium hard......  Made another batch correctly and made egg salad out of the hard boiled ones.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 20, 2016)

I've been missing my sainted uncles lately.  My Uncle Alex, the family patriarch, passed away in his home in September of 2001.  He was 97 years old.  Alex never had children and was an old man when I first began to remember him.  I'll be 59 next Friday and to me, Alex was old when I was a kid and stayed reliably old forever.  Alex was born in Dundee Scotland and he and my grandfather and Great Grand Mother immigrated here in 1912.

My Great Grandfather died before I was born.  But he made the trip over in 1910.  He worked an extra year to afford second class tickets for his wife and sons.  His voyage in steerage class scared the bejesus out of him and he would not allow his family to endure such a trip.

Once they got set up in the printing business here, they began to expand their family.  A third son, my Uncle Ducky was followed by my Aunt Louise and a forth son Robert.  My Aunt Dorothy was the last child born to them and together they shared a grand home in the city's East End on St. George Street only a block away from the river bank.

They were great joiners of organizations.  Freemasons, Shriners, Elks, Moose, Orioles, Eagles, Rotarians, Kiwanis, Odd Fellows, you name it, someone from those first generations were already past presidents.  I think so many fraternal organizations were around back then because there was not the distraction of television and the travel to many places we take for granted was more difficult.

When the War came, Alex and Grandpa were too old to enlist.  But Robert signed on for the Army Air Corps and Uncle Ducky served our nation in the US Navy Shore Patrol breaking up bar fights in Honolulu.  Robert never saw action during the war, but he did fly during the Berlin Airlift shuttling coal and Hershey bars over the Iron Curtain to West Berlin.

When my grandfather married another Scottish immigrant, Grace Hoyt, Pop's arrival was just around the corner.  They moved into the grand home on St. George street too.  Two households in one must have made for some really interesting friction, but none of those stories was ever relayed down to me.

Grandpa was a civil defense air raid warden. He patrolled the neighborhood during air raid drills, assuring that all lights were doused and the north bank of the Ohio River was free of German and Japanese troops.  Pop melted down 78 rpm records as they were made of Bakelite (a primitive form of plastic).  He would take his bucket of liquid Bakelite to neighbors and, for a small fee, would paint the black goo onto basement windows.  That way, during the air raid drills, one could retire to the basement, light a floor lamp and listen to the radio or read a good book without reprisal from Grandpa the Air Raid Warden.

Meanwhile, Uncle Ducky was strolling from dive bar to dive bar making sure our sailors were behaving, if not as gentlemen, at least not as savages.  Ducky was a big man.  Let me repeat that: Ducky was a big man.  Six foot five and two hundred eighty pounds, Ducky took no guff from any drunken Sailor or Marine.  His technique in controlling a bar fight was to pin one of the combatants to the bar with his massive torso while basically bitch slapping the poor serviceman into sobriety.  "Now then, laddie.  Why do you want to make such a fool of yourself here in a public space?" Ducky would admonish while raining down blows from his bear-like fists.

On the other side of the globe, Uncle Robert learned the fundamentals of aviation and Army comportment.  By June of 1945, he had earned his wings.  He flew DC-9 cargo planes resupplying our troops still in Europe with Spam and Lucky Strikes.  When Stalin threw up the barricades on the highway serving West Berlin, he took to the skies again and brought milled flour, coal, nylon stockings and Louis Armstrong records into that German city under siege.

My uncles.  Some only waited to be called, others served to the best of their abilities.  And I continue to be proud of each and every one of them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 20, 2016)

That would be Jan 22, this coming Friday Nosmo King ?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 20, 2016)

I just thought of something.  I can't do an overnight shift on the weekend because I have to do my other job at the hospital from 4 to midnight, so that's not going to work out too well.  I should try it on Thursday or Friday night actually.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 20, 2016)

And while we are on the subject of birthdays, today is our own dear Sherry 's birthday.

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY SHERRY!!!!*​*
*
*



*​


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 20, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Gracie and I have been extolling the virtues and benefits of apple cider vinegar for a long time now and I love the smell of it.  No adverse affects as yet.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 20, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> I've been missing my sainted uncles lately.  My Uncle Alex, the family patriarch, passed away in his home in September of 2001.  He was 97 years old.  Alex never had children and was an old man when I first began to remember him.  I'll be 59 next Friday and to me, Alex was old when I was a kid and stayed reliably old forever.  Alex was born in Dundee Scotland and he and my grandfather and Great Grand Mother immigrated here in 1912.
> 
> My Great Grandfather died before I was born.  But he made the trip over in 1910.  He worked an extra year to afford second class tickets for his wife and sons.  His voyage in steerage class scared the bejesus out of him and he would not allow his family to endure such a trip.
> 
> ...



All of my uncles on both sides of the family served in WWII and some also went to Korea.  Like you I am proud of each and every one of them.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 20, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> And while we are on the subject of birthdays, today is our own dear Sherry 's birthday.
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY SHERRY!!!!*​*
> *
> ...



I'm so glad my birthday is in the summer.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 20, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> That would be Jan 22, this coming Friday Nosmo King ?


Actually, this Friday is Daisy the Mutt's seventh birthday.  Mine is Friday January 29.  We're both Aquarises (Aquariae?)  Or, more to the point, we were both born under the sign of Feces, the Turd.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 20, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > That would be Jan 22, this coming Friday Nosmo King ?
> ...



My son turned 21 on the 15th.  He's a Capricorn.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 20, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



My son is a Capricorn too.  They're really neat interesting people yes?

And belated Happy Birthday to son of Chris.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 20, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Thanks sweetie!  He's not here right now, but I'll tell him that later.   

My son is very intelligent.  He just never really applied that in school much.  Lol.  He is more of a hands on "outdoorsy" kind of person just like my cousin (who is a hunter).  My son is also fearless, but that could be due to just his age.    My son climbs trees on a rope (BIG trees), and cuts off the branches or the tops with a chainsaw.  It's done with like a pulley system.  Sometimes, he climbs trees with spikes too.  

He has a video on his phone of himself up in a tree, and he is so high up there that you can't even see him, but you can hear him going "woo hoo!"  Lol.    Yes, I get worried sometimes.  I should have him email it to me so that I can post it here and you can all see how crazy he is.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 20, 2016)

I wouldn't mind being here right now and maybe for the rest of the winter.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 20, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



My son wasn't much of a scholar either though he did manage to graduate with a degree in mechanical engineering and has accomplished himself significantly and enjoyed great success in the world of engineering.  Maybe the tendency of Capricorns is to be more hands on and visually and physically mechanical than book worm types???   Of course Sherry being educated as a school teacher doesn't quite fit that mold, but she was born today, the last day of the Capricorn cycle on the astrological calendar.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 20, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And while we are on the subject of birthdays, today is our own dear Sherry 's birthday.
> ...



Well, Sherry lives in Florida so summer is a relative thing year round there.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 20, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Oh yeah!  I just assume that since I'm suffering, everyone else must be too!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 20, 2016)

By the way, the Foxfyre fund raising project is now open. . . .


----------



## Gracie (Jan 20, 2016)

Happy Birthday, Sherry!!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 20, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


I like that in a woman... I'm a buyer. I walk in, grab what I want and leave, usually pausing to pay, on the way out. Most women need to be attached to their husbands by a bungy cord so they snap back if they wander off too far.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 20, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> By the way, the Foxfyre fund raising project is now open. . . .


I saw that on facebook. So far I've made $10,000 and I'll send $1,000 to the next 10 people who like and share this post.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 20, 2016)

OK limited time lately and I'm better than 100 posts behind. Is anybody dead? OK on to the last page and I'll catch up when I can.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 20, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> OK limited time lately and I'm better than 100 posts behind. Is anybody dead? OK on to the last page and I'll catch up when I can.



Well wish our Sherry a happy birthday, Ernie.  And the rest of it can easily wait, maybe forever.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 20, 2016)

Happy Birthday:


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 20, 2016)

I couldn't find a link to post it here, but our nephew just posted a video---sexy blues music opens with good looking leggy brunette in a bar.  Guy sizes her up and as he leaves the bar, he drops his hotel key on the table in front of her, gives her a come hither look over his shoulder and goes out the door.  She finishes her drink, picks up the hotel key and on her way out of the bar drops it in front of a big guy at another table.  Gives him a come hither look over her shoulder as she goes out the door. . .


----------



## Sherry (Jan 20, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> And while we are on the subject of birthdays, today is our own dear Sherry 's birthday.
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY SHERRY!!!!*​*
> *
> ...



Thanks, Foxy. I took the day off work. WQ and I went up to the courthouse to apply for our marriage license. It was a beautiful sunny day in the mid 60's. We had a great evening out with a movie and dinner. I don't want to mess with WQ's man card, but I've gotten him hooked on Downton Abbey and have been enjoying seeing the episodes again. Tonight we will watch season 3 finale Christmas special.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 20, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 20, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> By the way, the Foxfyre fund raising project is now open. . . .



Don't forget the $12.95 shipping and processing fee!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 20, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I've used my hair as a warmer for a long time.  Now, I just have to wear a turtleneck (at work), or sleep inside...it's good to have a cabin!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 20, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Work has been a little slow during the day has been so slow, so I've been thinking about changing my "day job" into an overnight job.  I can work any hours I wish at my transcription job.  I want to be working when it is busiest because I want to make money!!  I could work an overnight shift.  I've never worked a graveyard shift, but I do stay up until like 2 AM sometimes, so I could probably go until 4 or 5 am.  My biggest concern is that I would have a difficult time getting enough sleep during the day.  I am lucky though, in that I am one of those people that doesn't really require a whole lot of sleep.  Anywhere from 5-7 hours on a typical night for me is fine.


I love my graves!   There are a lot of plusses, if you can get used to the hours.  It helps if you don't have family operating during "normal" hours.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 20, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> I've been missing my sainted uncles lately.  My Uncle Alex, the family patriarch, passed away in his home in September of 2001.  He was 97 years old.  Alex never had children and was an old man when I first began to remember him.  I'll be 59 next Friday and to me, Alex was old when I was a kid and stayed reliably old forever.  Alex was born in Dundee Scotland and he and my grandfather and Great Grand Mother immigrated here in 1912.
> 
> My Great Grandfather died before I was born.  But he made the trip over in 1910.  He worked an extra year to afford second class tickets for his wife and sons.  His voyage in steerage class scared the bejesus out of him and he would not allow his family to endure such a trip.
> 
> ...


Always worth the read, your stories, NoSmo!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 20, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


My eldest granddaughter turns 14 on the 29th.  (Am I that old?!)


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 20, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Outdoorsy?  Send them my way...I have lots of outdoors.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 20, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Define "suffering".


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 20, 2016)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And while we are on the subject of birthdays, today is our own dear Sherry 's birthday.
> ...



Whoa, marriage license already?  I thought you guys were planning a summer wedding?  But if youre ready, you're ready.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 20, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 20, 2016)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And while we are on the subject of birthdays, today is our own dear Sherry 's birthday.
> ...


I'm waiting with baited breath for announcement of the fait accompli...


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 20, 2016)

Happy Birthday Sherry!!!  Hope you had a great day.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 20, 2016)

I think it is so cute that our Sherry and WQ will be married. Mr and Mrs Queen!

You two better take pics. I mean it. Where we see FACES, not Sherry sipping out of a glass. BOTH faces. Smiling happily at the ceremony!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 21, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


 
Mine graduated from college in December.  You're still a kid.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 21, 2016)

Happy Thursday!


----------



## peach174 (Jan 21, 2016)

Congrats to both of you Sherry.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 21, 2016)

Good Morning all !







Batten down the hatches there Ernie, for those strong wind & rain storms !
You and yours stay safe. 

The ones up north stay safe too, from the blizzard headed your way.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 21, 2016)

Was chatting on line with a friend in DC yesterday--there was an inch of snow that had fallen for the afternoon commute and she said it was horrendous.  DC people do not do snow well.  I can't imagine it being worse than Albuquerque drivers who panic in the rain, but she was worried about the 19 more inches of snow predicted for DC.  So ya'll in the east, whether violent weather, heavy snow, or bitter cold, batten down and stay safe.

Serious wind and heavy surf on the entire west coast too so Gracie might not have a pleasant outing on the beach with her fur friends.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 21, 2016)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And while we are on the subject of birthdays, today is our own dear Sherry 's birthday.
> ...



This is easily fixed with the Downton Abbey issue.  You are simply required to watch a four hour historical perspective on the Super Bowl followed by a three pregame show for Super Bowl 50.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 21, 2016)

20 degrees seems normal here.  No hat and sometimes leave the gloves off.  Coat zipped about halfway.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 21, 2016)

For Ringel05 :


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 21, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


YOU have a 21 year old son??? Were you NINE?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 21, 2016)

Sherry and I saw the movie 13 hours yesterday.  I highly recommend it.  The film was apolitical in my opinion, but you get an excellent feel for what the men and women in Benghazi went through.  It was a mixture of the amazing bravery of the men who defended the compounds, and the stunning incompetence of our Federal Government to help and support them.  I don't know how anyone could see the film and be unaffected.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 21, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Good Morning all !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A bit of rain and 25 MPH winds is pretty common here. right now, the wind is 2 MPH with gusts to 7. Not raining at the moment, but it has been on and off since midnight.


----------



## Sherry (Jan 21, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



WQ proposed last Fourth of July, after one year of courting. We both quickly settled then on a Spring wedding to represent a new beginning.


----------



## Sherry (Jan 21, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I've been very good about watching more football, and even genuinely rooted for the Redskins.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 21, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Well Ernie, I was a young mom but not quite THAT young.    Lol!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 21, 2016)

Cold here today. No beach due to that. Movie day instead! Gonna find something to watch and hunker down with the furkids and veg out.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 21, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning all !
> ...




Weather reports were saying you will be getting 125 MPH gusts and some coastal flooding by this weekend.
You know better because you live there. 
Same has happened here for bad weather reports and then nothing happens. It just fizzels out. Then they act like it was never said from the 10:00 p.m. broadcast from the night before.  
Sorry if I got it wrong.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 21, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


I think they got a 1 in there that they didn't mean. The outlook is for 25 MPH winds tomorrow afternoon through Saturday evening.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 21, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




or else I did. 
More than likely it was me who read 125 instead of 25. 
I glad that you don't have any bad weather.
It's been getting pretty cold here at night. Getting down to the 20's, but it is still nice here during the days.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 21, 2016)

Sherry said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



He has you rooting for the Redskins?  Maybe you should rethink this marriage....... 

Happy Birthday, BTW.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 21, 2016)

I decided to give Grace and Frankie a try on Netflix.

Dumb so far. Bad acting, too.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 21, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


I always root for the redskins........


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 21, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Was chatting on line with a friend in DC yesterday--there was an inch of snow that had fallen for the afternoon commute and she said it was horrendous.  DC people do not do snow well.  I can't imagine it being worse than Albuquerque drivers who panic in the rain, but she was worried about the 19 more inches of snow predicted for DC.  So ya'll in the east, whether violent weather, heavy snow, or bitter cold, batten down and stay safe.
> 
> Serious wind and heavy surf on the entire west coast too so Gracie might not have a pleasant outing on the beach with her fur friends.


Those on the "other left coast" are definitely not equipped to deal with that kind of frozen precipitation.  Best of luck to all our CS denizens in that locale.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 21, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



You too?  I thought that was a New Mexico thing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 21, 2016)

Sherry said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Now why would two lovable intelligent people from Florida root for the Redskins?  I could see Tampa or Miami or Atlanta. . .but the Redskins?????

But then Ollie is a long time resident of Ohio and I don't believe he has ever lived in Texas, but he is a diehard Cowboys fan.  So you never know why people pick this or that team I guess.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 21, 2016)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sherry and I saw the movie 13 hours yesterday.  I highly recommend it.  The film was apolitical in my opinion, but you get an excellent feel for what the men and women in Benghazi went through.  It was a mixture of the amazing bravery of the men who defended the compounds, and the stunning incompetence of our Federal Government to help and support them.  I don't know how anyone could see the film and be unaffected.



I had heard that they really kept the politics out of it.  But I am happy to hear the opinion of people I respect and I am more likely to be inclined to see it when I get the chance now.


----------



## Sherry (Jan 21, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



WQ is a Virginian...his whole family are die-hard fans.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 21, 2016)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



He tells everyone he's a Virginian...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 21, 2016)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Ah well, that explains it.  Hombre hasn't lived in Texas for a very long time now but he grew up there and has never abandoned the Cowboys.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 21, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


They did issue a tornado warning a few hours ago, but the system has passed without any problems. The rest of it should pass to our west.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 21, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I'm a long time 49ers fan and I've never been off the East coast.    When I was young, the first football game I can remember watching was the 49ers/Dolphins Super Bowl.  I wanted to root for one of the teams and picked the 49ers; I don't actually remember why.  I just stuck with it from there.

I am an Islanders fan because of growing up on Long Island and my parents rooting for them when they were winning their Cups, but I have never liked the New York football teams.  Maybe it's because they don't even play in NY?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 22, 2016)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre's sore back and painful shoulder,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Chris's new job,
GW's new job,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
Mr. Kat
For every happiness for Sherry and WQ,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Againsheila, Alan, Noomi, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.







P.S. Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it. This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Kat (Jan 22, 2016)

Thank you Foxy. Mister Kat is coming along well, even if he is black and purple. So happy to have this behind us. One week ago today was surgery. Another week or so and back to work.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 22, 2016)

Happy Friday!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 22, 2016)

Kat said:


> Thank you Foxy. Mister Kat is coming along well, even if he is black and purple. So happy to have this behind us. One week ago today was surgery. Another week or so and back to work.



We'll keep him on the vigil list through the rehab process in confidence it will continue to go well.  It can't hurt.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 22, 2016)

I climbed into bed last night and covered up.  I had enough pillows to prop behind my back and neck and still make a little fort.  The heated mattress pad was on and delivered warmth to every part of my body in contact with the plush mattress top.  There were clean sheets on the bed.  The bedroom television displayed my favorite offering.  There was a cup of hot tea on my bedside table.

There was a commercial for the ASPCA on TV.  It showed poor, abused dogs tied with about two feet of chain to a filthy dog box.  It showed dogs abused by dog fighting rings run by thugs.  There were dogs and cats licking an overturned hub cap filled with ice.

And then I heard Daisy the Mutt whine.  The leap from the floor onto the upholstered bench and then to the top of the mattress was too high for her to make.

Daisy did not make the point the ASPCA commercial was trying to make.  A thirteen pound groomed and trained and infinitely sweet poodle could not easily jump upon her master's cozy bed.  A far cry from being chained to a filthy dog box with noting but ice in a hub cap for sustenance.

Today is her seventh birthday.  She'll get special treats.  She is God's way of telling me that maybe I'm too comfortable.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 22, 2016)

Mom has adopted a cat.  A six toed calico she calls 'Ruthie' after her favorite aunt.  The cat has, in the last few months, destroyed the screens on Mom's beautiful back porch, alienated both my brother's dog Teddy and Daisy the Mutt, established a litter box in the basement with all the ambience litter boxes bring to a home and generally puzzled and pissed off both my brother and me.

Mom made an appointment to spay the cat.  The appointment is for 6:30 am sometime in February on the far side of the county.  Weather is unpredictable and it seems silly for Mom (about to celebrate her 82nd birthday) to make that drive.  So my brother and I decided to split the cost of spaying the cat and have the procedure performed at our local veterinarian's office.

Then Mom announced that the cat actually belongs to a neighbor.  Mom still takes in the cat, feeds it and pampers it in the manner all in my family pamper their pets.  But I'll be damned if I'm going to pay to spay someone else's cat!  If Mom wants to take on the winter driving challenge to take someone else's cat to a clinic to have her spayed, fine.  Let her do it.  I'll feel guilty until she gets back to the Big House with someone else's cat, but I cannot see spending my own money on it.

By the way, Mom was supposed to watch Daisy the Mutt for me tonight as I will be out.  But someone else's cat is in the house and Mom won't allow Daisy to visit and disrupt the peace and contentment of someone else's cat.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 22, 2016)

The massive snow storm hitting the Mid-Atlantic states is just to our south.  We are getting some snow, but the weather experts assure us that it won't amount to much.  An inch, maybe three tops.

But right now, great gobs of snow is falling..  The flakes have glued themselves together and are falling in clumps each the size of a slice of salami.  According to radar and weathermen, this will finish up around 7:00 tonight.  Let's hope they know what they're talking about at least this time.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 22, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> I climbed into bed last night and covered up.  I had enough pillows to prop behind my back and neck and still make a little fort.  The heated mattress pad was on and delivered warmth to every part of my body in contact with the plush mattress top.  There were clean sheets on the bed.  The bedroom television displayed my favorite offering.  There was a cup of hot tea on my bedside table.
> 
> There was a commercial for the ASPCA on TV.  It showed poor, abused dogs tied with about two feet of chain to a filthy dog box.  It showed dogs abused by dog fighting rings run by thugs.  There were dogs and cats licking an overturned hub cap filled with ice.
> 
> ...




*HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAISY!!!!*

*



*​


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 22, 2016)

Nosmo King , when I keep my aunt's Shih Tzu or our friend's miniature dachshund, both want to sleep on my bed but neither can jump high enough to get on it.  I remedy that with a box or reasonable facsimile with a blanket folded on top of it at the foot of the bed which would be the shortest route for them to get to the bedroom door.  Both immediately understood, when I patted the blanket on the box they were to jump up on it and then up onto the bed.  And they both just naturally used the same path to exit the bed so I didn't have to worry about injury from them jumping off all the way to the floor.

The blanket is necessary so they don't slide on a slick surface when they jump up on the box or whatever as that frightens them and they won't be as inclined to use it.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 22, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King , when I keep my aunt's Shih Tzu or our friend's miniature dachshund, both want to sleep on my bed but neither can jump high enough to get on it.  I remedy that with a box or reasonable facsimile with a blanket folded on top of it at the foot of the bed which would be the shortest route for them to get to the bedroom door.  Both immediately understood, when I patted the blanket on the box they were to jump up on it and then up onto the bed.  And they both just naturally used the same path to exit the bed so I didn't have to worry about injury from them jumping off all the way to the floor.
> 
> The blanket is necessary so they don't slide on a slick surface when the jump up on the box or whatever as that frightens them and they won't be as inclined to use it.


I wish our dogs were unable to get on my bed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## saveliberty (Jan 22, 2016)

Hey, I didn't spell virgin right a few pages ago.  Sorry WQ


----------



## Sherry (Jan 22, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Hey, I didn't spell virgin right a few pages ago.  Sorry WQ



He almost had to explain that one to me. Lucky for me that he thinks my blonde moments are adorable.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 22, 2016)

Sherry said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, I didn't spell virgin right a few pages ago.  Sorry WQ
> ...



Many many blessing for you both.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 22, 2016)

Well, we've gotten a tiny dusting of snow.  Not enough to play in, and the little one isn't even here.    Hopefully she gets to see it, it didn't start until she might have already been in bed.  It's supposed to be cold enough for it tomorrow, too, so maybe we'll get a little more or there might be enough to stay on the ground for her.  *crosses fingers*


----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2016)

I had to skim past the sad story Nosmo posted. Seeing/reading that stuff freaks me out into a major depression.

Kinda like this:






and this






Which is a shame cuz nobody watches her begging and the ones missing out are the animals.
Meanwhile....when Moki got to where he couldn't get up on the bed, we put a footstool there for him. He gets up there easily now but most of the time he wants UNDER it...so...to make it easier on him so he doesn't have to scrunch, we raised the bed so all he has to do is walk under it.
Karma is not at that stage yet..but when she does, I have a spare footstool for her.


----------



## Kat (Jan 23, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Foxy. Mister Kat is coming along well, even if he is black and purple. So happy to have this behind us. One week ago today was surgery. Another week or so and back to work.
> ...





Yes please. Ended up the afternoon into the evening in the ER. He has a hematoma...pretty big one too. Should be okay..hope anyhow. Tired...


----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2016)

Whats a hemotoma?


----------



## Kat (Jan 23, 2016)

Blood clot...ie bleeding under the skin....via the surgery.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2016)

Ouch. Hope things even out soon for you both!


----------



## Kat (Jan 23, 2016)

Thank you. Me too, and I think it will.


----------



## 007 (Jan 23, 2016)

So, unfortunately for my little black and white buddy, she is the subject of my trial pics as I learn the new camera...


----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2016)

She is so pretty! Looks like my cat!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## 007 (Jan 23, 2016)

Gracie said:


>


Awesome, Gracie! They're so precious... I call my little girl "the thinker," because she is. She sits front and center and I talk to her and she just sits there and listens. She knows plenty of what I'm saying. Amazing little critters.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2016)

Hug her and enjoy her as long as possible. Yep...they know everything, the little buggers.


----------



## 007 (Jan 23, 2016)

Yup... I do... she's spoiled... I had a male cat, Buttons, that lived to be almost 20 before her. I bled my heart out about his passing right here on this board. This little critter came creeping out of the bushes at a campfire not 3 weeks after Buttons passed away, and they both have the same little spot on their nose, same side... coincidence, fate, or divine?


----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2016)

We have kitties in common! He looks like my cat before the black and white cat! FattyCat lived to 23. Bone cancer got him in the end. That was a painful passing. I wasn't here when he was put down. Kinda glad I wasn't since so much "fun" was made when I brought my grief here for my last cat...the one I posted above. Never again. I'll keep it to myself.

Meanwhile.....this is Fatty Cat!

One eye, no teeth, MEAN assed claws he was so proud of but he loved to pat my face ever so gently with them when we cuddled at bedtime, him on the pillow next to me, other paw clamped firmly but softly on my thumb.






I loved this cat so much. I miss him.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2016)

I think I have had 3 cats in my lifetime. When I was a kid, I had Bennie. I've always had dogs. I never went looking for a cat. They always found ME. Then FattyCat showed up wild as wild...and I tamed him. We became best buds. Had him 23 years. Then he passed and sent me Pretties..the black and white cat. She found me...not I her. Had her about 11 years? 10? She has passed to. Now..no more cats. I won't go looking. If I am meant to have a cat...it will find me..just like the others did.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 23, 2016)

I thought it was against the Coffee Shop rules to discuss cats in a post...  Mrs. BBD has four cats - two inside the house and two outside barn cats.  I personally do not own any cats.  Owning a cat does not make you a "bad person" per sey but it does make me wonder.  With the exception of 007, I think cat owners all are prone to mental difficulties.    To be a truly well-rounded person in today's world, you must own at least one dog.  I will use Nosmo King and SFC Ollie as examples.  Each is a very fine gentleman, intelligent, kind, trustworthy, thrifty and all the other things that any good Boy Scout would be noted for.  I won't mention myself because this post isn't about me...  So, with all of this said, I will quickly run and hide for a few days until the cat lovers forget that I made this post!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 23, 2016)

Just to catch everybody up on all the latest news, Mrs. BBD will have knee replacement surgery at the Mayo Clinic on Feb. 22nd.  Hope the weather in Rochester is good that week!


----------



## 007 (Jan 23, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Just to catch everybody up on all the latest news, Mrs. BBD will have knee replacement surgery at the Mayo Clinic on Feb. 22nd.  Hope the weather in Rochester is good that week!


She'll be able to run down deer with both bionic knees.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 23, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I had to skim past the sad story Nosmo posted. Seeing/reading that stuff freaks me out into a major depression.
> 
> Kinda like this:
> 
> ...


Gracie,

Don't be depressed for Daisy the Mutt.  On February 9 the mattress store delivers a low profile box spring.  That way I won't have to do a high jump to get into bed and Daisy will be able to make the leap by way of the upholstered bench at the foot of the bed.  Our natural order will be resumed.  

If there is anything to this Karma stuff, I will be recycled as a pet in my family where all the pampering and privledges are honored and respected.

For now, Daisy goes into her pet box lined with scraps of flannel blankets over an old pad from one of Mom's dining room chairs.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 23, 2016)

Kat said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



Oh for sure.  We all probably get them from time to time, but when it might involve bleeding from the heart area, I can see why you would be concerned.  But that it was diagnosed as a hematoma and not bleeding is pretty good news.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 23, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Just to catch everybody up on all the latest news, Mrs. BBD will have knee replacement surgery at the Mayo Clinic on Feb. 22nd.  Hope the weather in Rochester is good that week!



Oh good. I know she (and you) are not looking forward to going through the ordeal that involves, but the prognosis is so good that she will emerge much more pain free and mobile.  Mrs. BBD's knee has been on the vigil list since we knew this was in her future and there it shall remain until she is as good as new.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 23, 2016)

007 said:


> Yup... I do... she's spoiled... I had a male cat, Buttons, that lived to be almost 20 before her. I bled my heart out about his passing right here on this board. This little critter came creeping out of the bushes at a campfire not 3 weeks after Buttons passed away, and they both have the same little spot on their nose, same side... coincidence, fate, or divine?



Yes we did mourn the loss of Buttons with you.  And then welcomed Bootsie into the family.  I think sometimes the angels send us a fur friend when we most need one.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 23, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Well, we've gotten a tiny dusting of snow.  Not enough to play in, and the little one isn't even here.    Hopefully she gets to see it, it didn't start until she might have already been in bed.  It's supposed to be cold enough for it tomorrow, too, so maybe we'll get a little more or there might be enough to stay on the ground for her.  *crosses fingers*



Oh I hope so.  While it seems real strange to think of snow in Georgia, I know how much you have wanted the little one to experience it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 23, 2016)

ChrisL , will the wild weather in DC up to Jersey get as far north as you are?

The only thing I've seen for your area is this.  

"]Massive Blizzard to Hit Massachusetts on Saturday January 23, 2016 - YouTube


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 23, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Well, we've gotten a tiny dusting of snow.  Not enough to play in, and the little one isn't even here.    Hopefully she gets to see it, it didn't start until she might have already been in bed.  It's supposed to be cold enough for it tomorrow, too, so maybe we'll get a little more or there might be enough to stay on the ground for her.  *crosses fingers*
> ...



This part of GA gets snow every once in a while.....this is either the third or fourth time we've had some.  Today barely counts, there's very little, but just having snow coming down is probably enough for the little one to be happy.  She's at her dad's right now, but hopefully they got the little bit of snow there, too.

The one time we had good snow for the little one, she and her friend from next door did sledding down our driveway.  They loved it, it gives our highly angled driveway a positive use, and unlike that year, I actually have gloves to keep my hands warm now!  

I'm sure most of those north of us would be happy to send a bunch of snow here if they could!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 23, 2016)

Gracie said:


> We have kitties in common! He looks like my cat before the black and white cat! FattyCat lived to 23. Bone cancer got him in the end. That was a painful passing. I wasn't here when he was put down. Kinda glad I wasn't since so much "fun" was made when I brought my grief here for my last cat...the one I posted above. Never again. I'll keep it to myself.
> 
> Meanwhile.....this is Fatty Cat!
> 
> ...



I can't imagine any of the Coffee Shop regulars we now have making fun of anybody's pain at loss of a kitty friend or any other fur friend.  The meanies moved on.  I am pretty darnn sure every one of us have deep empathy and understanding for how much the fur babies are part of our lives.  Well maybe not Montrovant  who hasn't had a wonderful experience with the ones in his household, but he's never mean.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I had to skim past the sad story Nosmo posted. Seeing/reading that stuff freaks me out into a major depression.
> ...


No no. You misunderstood me. I meant the stories you told of what you heard on the tv and repeated of what you saw on the show. Which is why I always turn the channel when ASPCA comes on. Not about Daisy! 

Foxfyre, I didn't mean in the coffee shop. No, it happened "out there". By people who read "in here". Or, I spoke of it "out there" and they considered it free game. Hell, I dunno. I don't remember. But I do know I will not ever share the loss of a pet here at USMB.

Anyway..I just got up, had my coffee, see blue skies and some clouds but I'm off in a few to the beach anyway and will take my chances.  Kinda nippy today, but I need my walk on the beach and so do the dogs so I will check in later. 

Oh, and good morning everyone!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 23, 2016)

Speaking of fur friends et al. . . .


----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm worried about the animals in that storm going on.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 23, 2016)

The little bit of snow we got already melted.


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## boedicca (Jan 23, 2016)

I saw thirteen mourning doves sitting in the persimmon tree in my backyard today.  So pretty!  I've never seen that many of them altogether before.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 23, 2016)

Just got back from Ruidoso, hit a couple of antique stores and junk shops, had lunch in Alomogordo before we drove up the mountain.  Figured we'd only spend $10 to $20 on used books, etc.........  Nope, I found a proper 1800s hat, a relatively modern copy of an original made by Bitterroot Buffalo hats (no longer in business), fits perfectly and is a 5X beaver.......  $47 dollars, that's right a reproduction hat in awesome shape made of 5X beaver for $47 dollars.......  Couldn't let it go as reproduction 5X beaver hats go from $250 to $500.........  
Looks like this one only with matching color hatband and brim trim. 





Mine is sand colored like the one in the picture tough mine has a proper same colored silk hat band and brim trim.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 23, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Just got back from Ruidoso, hit a couple of antique stores and junk shops, had lunch in Alomogordo before we drove up the mountain.  Figured we'd only spend $10 to $20 on used books, etc.........  Nope, I found a proper 1800s hat, a relatively modern copy of an original made by Bitterroot Buffalo hats (no longer in business), fits perfectly and is a 5X beaver.......  $47 dollars, that's right a reproduction hat in awesome shape made of 5X beaver for $47 dollars.......  Couldn't let it go as reproduction 5X beaver hats go from $250 to $500.........
> Looks like this one only with matching color hatband and brim trim.
> 
> 
> ...



I'm happy for you getting plenty of beaver.  It's nice that you got some matching colored trim.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 23, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I had to skim past the sad story Nosmo posted. Seeing/reading that stuff freaks me out into a major depression.
> 
> Kinda like this:
> 
> ...


I feel really bad for my little doxie.  She's deaf and almost blind.  She tends to stand right in front of me, staring up and waiting for "cues".  I try to keep her as warm and loved as I can, but somehow it doesn't seem to be enough.  She can't jump or climb up on things any more, either.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 23, 2016)

Gracie said:


>


My friendly barn kitten is a piebald like that.  I actually got a "tails up" greeting from the little bugger this afternoon.  I doubt she'd ever let me pet her, but she's pretty glad to see me when I come out to milk.  Yes, I finally got a good enough look to determine the kitten is a 'she'.  (Those tails-up greetings can be pretty revealing.)


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 23, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> I thought it was against the Coffee Shop rules to discuss cats in a post...  Mrs. BBD has four cats - two inside the house and two outside barn cats.  I personally do not own any cats.  Owning a cat does not make you a "bad person" per sey but it does make me wonder.  With the exception of 007, I think cat owners all are prone to mental difficulties.    To be a truly well-rounded person in today's world, you must own at least one dog.  I will use Nosmo King and SFC Ollie as examples.  Each is a very fine gentleman, intelligent, kind, trustworthy, thrifty and all the other things that any good Boy Scout would be noted for.  I won't mention myself because this post isn't about me...  So, with all of this said, I will quickly run and hide for a few days until the cat lovers forget that I made this post!


Well-rounded persons own at least one of each, a cat and a dog.  I wonder what you thing of people who add other things into the mix, like goats?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 23, 2016)

All flights to JFK from here are suspended.  That means that any company thinking to get the drop on the others by staging their aircraft "forward" are just blocking traffic. 
I was asked how I was enjoying the snow so far, and I had to admit, I'm liking it a lot.  Of course, we've had almost no snow here, most of the white frosting is frost.  You all know I _adore_ snow when it happens someplace else.  Especially when someplace else acts like a couple of inches of snow is a major catastrophe.  Damned Alaskans!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2016)

First I have ever heard of the "no cat" rule for CS.

Which is fine. I didn't mean to turn it in to one. 

So. Good to know.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > I thought it was against the Coffee Shop rules to discuss cats in a post...  Mrs. BBD has four cats - two inside the house and two outside barn cats.  I personally do not own any cats.  Owning a cat does not make you a "bad person" per sey but it does make me wonder.  With the exception of 007, I think cat owners all are prone to mental difficulties.    To be a truly well-rounded person in today's world, you must own at least one dog.  I will use Nosmo King and SFC Ollie as examples.  Each is a very fine gentleman, intelligent, kind, trustworthy, thrifty and all the other things that any good Boy Scout would be noted for.  I won't mention myself because this post isn't about me...  So, with all of this said, I will quickly run and hide for a few days until the cat lovers forget that I made this post!
> ...


I think of people who own goats...awesome.

Or is there a no goat rule too?

Meh. Back to watching netflix.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 23, 2016)

Watching 'Cowboys' on AHC........  Basically Hollywood praising Hollywood......  Yawn........


----------



## Kat (Jan 23, 2016)

Speaking of yawning. I am sleepy. But then I always am...especially in the winter.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2016)

On episode 7 of Daredevil. 

Still not sure what I think of it. Nothing on tv worth watching, so I guess I will binge this tonight.
I think of it as a mix of The Matrix and Batman.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 23, 2016)

Gracie said:


> First I have ever heard of the "no cat" rule for CS.
> 
> Which is fine. I didn't mean to turn it in to one.
> 
> So. Good to know.



Erm, BBD was just making a joke. (assuming it's his post you are talking about)


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 23, 2016)

Gracie said:


> First I have ever heard of the "no cat" rule for CS.
> 
> Which is fine. I didn't mean to turn it in to one.
> 
> So. Good to know.



The Coffee Shop is friendly to all friends, dog lovers, cat lovers, goat lovers, bird lovers, gerbils, hampsters, imaginary friends, and of course Saveliberty who we have come to accept as a cat.  I seem to be the only one who has no other critter at all to live with except for Hombre of course, and I'm not going anywhere.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 23, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL , will the wild weather in DC up to Jersey get as far north as you are?
> 
> The only thing I've seen for your area is this.
> 
> "]Massive Blizzard to Hit Massachusetts on Saturday January 23, 2016 - YouTube



Nope, we only got about 3 or 4 inches, THANKFULLY!    I was dreading getting feet of snow, so I'm very happy that we only got a little.  I'm not the best driver in the snow!    I get kind of scared.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 23, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre's sore back and painful shoulder,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Chris's new job,
GW's new job,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
Mr. Kat
For every happiness for Sherry and WQ,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Againsheila, Alan, Noomi, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 23, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> The little bit of snow we got already melted.



Aww, that stinks.  I know you've been wanting to bring the little one out to play in the snow.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 23, 2016)

So I decided that I'm going to try the overnight shift tomorrow night.  That would be the best time to do it because I have Monday off, so I can sleep in.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 23, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Just got back from Ruidoso, hit a couple of antique stores and junk shops, had lunch in Alomogordo before we drove up the mountain.  Figured we'd only spend $10 to $20 on used books, etc.........  Nope, I found a proper 1800s hat, a relatively modern copy of an original made by Bitterroot Buffalo hats (no longer in business), fits perfectly and is a 5X beaver.......  $47 dollars, that's right a reproduction hat in awesome shape made of 5X beaver for $47 dollars.......  Couldn't let it go as reproduction 5X beaver hats go from $250 to $500.........
> Looks like this one only with matching color hatband and brim trim.
> 
> 
> ...



Ohhh, very dapper!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 23, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > I thought it was against the Coffee Shop rules to discuss cats in a post...  Mrs. BBD has four cats - two inside the house and two outside barn cats.  I personally do not own any cats.  Owning a cat does not make you a "bad person" per sey but it does make me wonder.  With the exception of 007, I think cat owners all are prone to mental difficulties.    To be a truly well-rounded person in today's world, you must own at least one dog.  I will use Nosmo King and SFC Ollie as examples.  Each is a very fine gentleman, intelligent, kind, trustworthy, thrifty and all the other things that any good Boy Scout would be noted for.  I won't mention myself because this post isn't about me...  So, with all of this said, I will quickly run and hide for a few days until the cat lovers forget that I made this post!
> ...



I have a rabbit.  What's that say?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 23, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we're still keeping vigil for
> 
> ...



I'm getting tired.  I went to give this a thank you, and I gave it a funny instead.  Lol.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 24, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL , will the wild weather in DC up to Jersey get as far north as you are?
> ...


My son made it down the mountain to get to work and his mother made it up to dog sit, but there has been 14" of the evil white stuff since then. I'm thinking both of them will wait a bit before tackling the road up West Rock.






Obviously, the road doesn't go up this side, but climbs from the right. It'd a great area, convenient to New Haven and Hamden, but a bear in the winter.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 24, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


You're nobody 'til some bunny loves you!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 24, 2016)

We just had a whomping big quake about an hour ago. They're calling it 7.1 for now. We lost radio coms and the lights went out at the airport terminal buildings. 747's and all the ground equipment bouncing like toys. We could see the tarmac rippling!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 24, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> We just had a whomping big quake about an hour ago. They're calling it 7.1 for now. We lost radio coms and the lights went out at the airport terminal buildings. 747's and all the ground equipment bouncing like toys. We could see the tarmac rippling!



I just heard about that on the news!  Hope you all are okay up there!


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 24, 2016)

Talking of bird lovers


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 24, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 60973
> 
> Talking of bird lovers



Awww.  That's so cute!


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 24, 2016)

Gracie said:


> First I have ever heard of the "no cat" rule for CS.
> 
> Which is fine. I didn't mean to turn it in to one.
> 
> So. Good to know.



BBD just has a fear of cats.  I suspect one of my clan scratched his nose once or twice.  Since he seems to have many redeeming qualities beyond just this one flaw, I have accepted him as a good dog.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 24, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I think of people who own goats...awesome.
> 
> Or is there a no goat rule too?
> 
> Meh. Back to watching netflix.



I have gotten people's goat so many times on USMB opening a goat cheese store was my only hope.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 24, 2016)

Going to post a bit then stretch out on the floor in a sunny spot.  Have a good morning everyone.


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 24, 2016)

Good to hear some of you didn't get the snow they called for, sorry to hear some of you didn't get the snow you wanted.  Glad to see GW is alright, hope there's minimal damage to deal with.  Heck it's good to hear everyone seems to be handling all their individual situations/happenings fine. 
One thing I learned yesterday in Ruidoso is Fort Stanton, about 17 miles up the road from Ruidoso is one of the best preserved forts and has frequent reenactments/living histories.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 24, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> We just had a whomping big quake about an hour ago. They're calling it 7.1 for now. We lost radio coms and the lights went out at the airport terminal buildings. 747's and all the ground equipment bouncing like toys. We could see the tarmac rippling!



Was just reading about that a few minutes ago.  I figured it was out there among the more obscure islands of the southern end of the Kenai Peninsula where quakes are frequent, but apparently this one was much closer in where it could do some damage.  Be safe.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 24, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 24, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



That could be a scene in New Mexico.  I always think of your part of the world as pretty flat without a lot of unusual features like that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 24, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...



Well the photo of the Capitol dome I think was intended to be funny.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 24, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Granted the top of West Rock is about 600 feet above sea level, but most of CT is hilly. It's highest point is 2,379 feet in Salisbury.
This part of Alabama is quite flat. My house is about 6 miles from the Gulf and sits at 24 feet above sea level. The highest point in the county is 330 feet.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 24, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> We just had a whomping big quake about an hour ago. They're calling it 7.1 for now. We lost radio coms and the lights went out at the airport terminal buildings. 747's and all the ground equipment bouncing like toys. We could see the tarmac rippling!


I just read about that. I hate the rolling ones. Shakers are bad but the rollers? Oy. Nothing screws up your sense of security when the solid ground beneath you is not so solid feeling!
Careful out there GW...might have either been a prelude or better yet...a stress release of ol mama earth and no more will commence to happen. Lets hope for the latter!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 24, 2016)

Made my bi-annual, artery hardening Cheesy Shepard's Shit last night........  Good thing I only make it twice a year, it is gooooooood!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 24, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > We just had a whomping big quake about an hour ago. They're calling it 7.1 for now. We lost radio coms and the lights went out at the airport terminal buildings. 747's and all the ground equipment bouncing like toys. We could see the tarmac rippling!
> ...


Some broken stuff around here and a spell of darkness when the electric grid went down in places.  I was surprised when we lost radio coms, though.  Down on the Kenai Peninsula, roads have been fissured, they evacuated a subdivision, and someone's place burned down due to a cracked gas line.  Lots of scared folks, though.  I cannot imagine how it must have been for some unsuspecting travelers sitting in the terminal, reading their Vogue and Penthouse, waiting to board their flights, when it started shaking and everything except the emergency lights went dark.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 24, 2016)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > We just had a whomping big quake about an hour ago. They're calling it 7.1 for now. We lost radio coms and the lights went out at the airport terminal buildings. 747's and all the ground equipment bouncing like toys. We could see the tarmac rippling!
> ...


This one was a shaker.  We were watching the wet tarmac as the water vibrated and shimmied.  You might be right about more to come, though.  The epicenter was located under and island adjacent to one of our larger active volcanoes, Augustine.  We'll be watching that be-atch, I assure you.


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 24, 2016)

I will wind up in the ocean when the big one comes. Just roll right on it, we will. I hope I am long gone by then.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 24, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > We just had a whomping big quake about an hour ago. They're calling it 7.1 for now. We lost radio coms and the lights went out at the airport terminal buildings. 747's and all the ground equipment bouncing like toys. We could see the tarmac rippling!
> ...


There's more damage than being reported by the national media.  At least there are no fatalities, so far.  Most of Anchorage was awake and "chatting" by around 1:35 am, I assure you.  Everyone has their tales to tell.  One of the guys I worked with called his wife to find out how things were at home.  She was sobbing hysterically and told him she wanted to go home to Panama.  Went to breakfast with the partner this morning and everybody seemed to be talking about "where were you when the big one hit"?  My partner, meh...he slept through it all.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 24, 2016)

I'm still enjoying the snow.  Yeah, the snow we don't have, but somebody else does!  OK, I kinda feel sorry for those Easterners.  They really have little concept about how to deal with snow and cold.  But don't assume folks up here (at least around Anchoragua) know how to drive when the roads get slick.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 24, 2016)

Here's an update:
Magnitude-7.1 quake jolts Alaska; 1 home explodes


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 24, 2016)

Gracie, I saw some reports that they've been getting some pretty significant waves along the Cali coast.  How does that affect you?


----------



## SixFoot (Jan 25, 2016)

Good morning.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 25, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Good morning.



Morning SixFoot. We haven't seen you in awhile so happy you dropped in.  Even though you appear to not have quite had enough morning coffee yet.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 25, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> I'm still enjoying the snow.  Yeah, the snow we don't have, but somebody else does!  OK, I kinda feel sorry for those Easterners.  They really have little concept about how to deal with snow and cold.  But don't assume folks up here (at least around Anchoragua) know how to drive when the roads get slick.


That's pretty much true wherever one goes.  Heck we all like to think of ourselves as great drivers and yet we all occasionally (to fairly often) make stupid mistakes or develop bad driving habits somewhere along the way.  It would happen a lot less if all drivers had to learn real defensive driving tactics before they were able to get a license.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 25, 2016)

Off to the orthopedic for a cortisone shot in my shoulder that I am looking forward to about as much as a root canal.  Later gaters.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 25, 2016)

Okay back from the orthopedic who agreed I was making progress with my frozen shoulder but sternly lectured me to step up the therapy program at home as I wasn't doing enough.  As I had absolutely no defense for that, I meekly agreed.  The injection wasn't nearly as tough as the previous one though and I feel pretty darn good now.  So life is good today.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 25, 2016)

Did yesterday's play off games go as you wanted--speaking to those who follow football at least a little bit. I sort of watched them but was mostly playing on the computer.  When I saw this while ago, I had to shake my head affirmatively with a firm YES!!!


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 25, 2016)

You need a Jillian Michaels of physical therapy.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 25, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Did yesterday's play off games go as you wanted--speaking to those who follow football at least a little bit. I sort of watched them but was mostly playing on the computer.  When I saw this while ago, I had to shake my head affirmatively with a firm YES!!!



Just a quick glance, but longer arms would do wonders...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 25, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> You need a Jillian Michaels of physical therapy.



I think Jillian would kill somebody like me before the first session was over.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 25, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > You need a Jillian Michaels of physical therapy.
> ...



I wonder if Bob ever let Jillian train him?


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 25, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I dunno.  I know they were/are very close friends.  I would expect they did some training and collaboration together.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 25, 2016)

I hope you all can open this.  Stay with it and wait for the 72-year-old drummer. . .he might have been at the wrong gig but even with all those shenanigans he never got out of the groove or missed a beat.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 25, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie, I saw some reports that they've been getting some pretty significant waves along the Cali coast.  How does that affect you?


I take the dogs to the estuary so although it is high tide...there are no waves like at the full on beach. The inlet protects it from big assed waves...which I can hear crashing against the harbor rocks even from my house and that particular beach is about 3 miles away.


Meanwhile..I thought this was kinda cute:


A man stepped outside and found a deer all by himself — the next thing he knew, the whole herd was at his doorstep


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 25, 2016)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie, I saw some reports that they've been getting some pretty significant waves along the Cali coast.  How does that affect you?
> ...



Warms the heart doesn't it.  My nephew has a large cattle ranch in southwestern New Mexico and he figures he feeds three elk for every one of his cows--not on purpose, it just works out that way.  To be able to afford that, and also to thin the herd that would quickly overpopulate with all that extra food, he does sell permits for guided hunts (led by himself or his eldest son) to make sure that the first animal they shoot is what they take and that it is as humane as possible with no wounded animals left to die, there is no damage to the forest, etc.  But he doesn't make pets of them and makes sure they remain completely wild.  (The elk, not the hunters.)  It would be really dangerous for them to get too friendly with people, both for the elk and the people.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 25, 2016)

I saw a vid of A Girl And Her Moose. That was just too cute too.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 25, 2016)

Think suspension springs and not tub seal and bearings.  That is all...


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 25, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> I hope you all can open this.  Stay with it and wait for the 72-year-old drummer. . .he might have been at the wrong gig but even with all those shenanigans he never got out of the groove or missed a beat.


Dude did it his way...and he looked like he enjoyed every bloody minute of it, too!  Life's too short, take big bites.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 25, 2016)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie, I saw some reports that they've been getting some pretty significant waves along the Cali coast.  How does that affect you?
> ...


OK, it's obvious he's been feeding them pretty regularly.  That's illegal here.  "Nest thing he knew...", yeah, he knew exactly what would happen.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 25, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Ethics are wonderful things.  As a hunting guide, it was my job to ensure that my client was afforded an opportunity to bag the intended game, and no other.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 25, 2016)

Yes...he has been feeding them. Illegal here too, I think. Still...I thought it sweet he fed them. I'd do the same. Legal or not.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 25, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Ethics are wonderful things.  As a hunting guide, it was my job to ensure that my client was afforded an opportunity to bag the intended game, and no other.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 25, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Yes...he has been feeding them. Illegal here too, I think. Still...I thought it sweet he fed them. I'd do the same. Legal or not.


Feeding some of the critters here (illegal or otherwise) is dangerous.  Moose can weigh in at well over 1200 lbs, and bears get down-right aggressive if they fail to receive the anticipated goodies.  Providing "welfare" for squirrels is just stupid because they will perceive that as permission to borough into your attic and eat your insulation, or whatever else strikes their fancy.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 25, 2016)

Yes. I know. But I'd still do it anyway.


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 25, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Yes. I know. But I'd still do it anyway.


I will not feed squirrels.  I shoot them on sight.  Squirrels cause a lot of structural damage if you let them get established.  I will set up bait stations for bear when permissible.  Whether I shoot one, or not, that's a different story.  Moose are just not something I would want to encourage, especially around the farm.  They might become aggressive towards "competitors" for feed, even though hay is poor nourishment for moose.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 25, 2016)

ok


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 25, 2016)

blackhawk said:


>


Or they might be constipated.
A two-flusher in the AM is better than sex.  OK, after you get to a certain stage of maturity, I suppose.


----------



## 007 (Jan 25, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. I know. But I'd still do it anyway.
> ...


Hey man, one of my buddies from Reno Harley Davidson has moved back up his home in Anchorage. I've been texting with him and he's been telling me about the earth quakes. I'll tell ya bro, after the ones I was in, in Reno, as much as I've thought about maybe moving up to Alaska, that kills it right there.

How have you been doing with the shakers? Any damage?


----------



## 007 (Jan 25, 2016)

Gracie said:


> ok


Hi Gracie...


----------



## Gracie (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi 007!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 25, 2016)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Had that "big" one couple of nights ago.  It was pretty alarming, biggest since '64 according to many sourdoughs.  Four housed burned in Kenai because a gas main ruptured and Kalifornsky Beach Road needs a lot of work.  What I'm not seeing in the news is that the major airport in Anchorage went dark.  Otherwise, minimal damage and no fatalities.

I have family in Sparks and Carson City.  I would not let potential quakes deter me from moving to AK.


----------



## 007 (Jan 25, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


My buddy is a native Eskimo. We've been talking about doing a some gold prospecting. There's one other Harley tech we worked with that also loves the outdoors and has kind of a gold mining fever. If for no other reason than to just get out and have some good ole fun in the Alaskan bush, we'd all like to get together and do some prospecting. Maybe even over in Canada in the Yukon, who knows, but we're all talking about it. My native friend lives in Anchorage.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 26, 2016)

I've been doing some free Java tutorials, to see if programming might be something I should work on for my post-nanny working life.  I've done some basic stuff which has for the most part been pretty easy.  Tonight I got stumped.  A problem I was given looked like so much gibberish.  It took hours before I finally figured out what was going on, after looking up multiple websites trying to understand.

I think it would have been fairly easy with someone explaining it to me, but since any classes I take will be of the online sort, I don't know how much of that I'd get.  This had me questioning the idea of learning programming and really of my ability to complete any sort of course.  Give me a good video game and I'll have no problems learning and remembering the controls, however complex.  That's fun.    I worry about how well I'll be able to learn and remember things in whatever sort of classes I take, because no matter what I decide on, it most assuredly will not be fun.  :/


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 26, 2016)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Three words:  Go For It! 

If you do get up this way, though, I'd love to take you out for a beer and some great pizza before (or after) you've struck it rich.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2016)

Something is bothering me. Here is where I choose to share it. I hope y'all understand.

Most here know I freak out when I see abused animal pics or vids and that is why I refuse to enter any of the pet threads here at USMB cuz someone will eventually post a pic of sad/abused animals. *Yes, I know it happens*. _I know how horrible human being can be to animals..and to other human beings. I don't have to SEE it._ And I can't see it. It makes me spiral down into this dark pit of despair and I have to claw my way out. Sometimes it takes a couple of hours. Sometimes it takes days. Having depression, one must know what triggers it. Any kind of sad, horrific picture or story is enough to send me over the edge. Seeing the vid that DarkFury posted in one of his threads about some swede freezing to death on a bench, the vid itself was not about a homeless guy getting blankets or being shown where to go to get warm or even dead. No, the vid DF included was of a donkey being kicked and kicked and then kicked off a cliff. I was in shock. I thought at first the donkey was being "nudged" to move into place for carrying something for the guy and I was in shock..pure shock...FROZEN actually, to see what really was taking place. I was horrified then I came here for a few....but was still freaked out...so I ran to What's Your Mood thread but again I was still feeling the rawness....so I RAN to pinterest to look at beautiful pics because I was so upset, I needed something nice to get in my head...something beautiful to soothe my eyes....something wonderful or cute and sweet to cleanse my brain of what I just saw...only to see Pinterest post more than one AWFUL pictures of abused animals ....picked for me by their fucking asshole staff...and bombarding my already freaked out mind I have been trying to rebalance.
THAT is what has made me sad. Angry. Upset. Majorly depressed.
I don't know where to run any more. Anywhere I go, it's hate, death, cruelty, insults, nastiness, filth, disgust, despair, sadness. It overwhelms me more than anything does, this feeling of despair. It encompasses all that is happening in the world, to living things, to nature, to humans.* Everything. *
I am a strong person, but my weakness of kryptonite is animal abuse/cruelty and it being shoved in my face which drags up all the other horrible awful things these people of the whole world is doing to each other and all that lives on it. It takes a long long LONG time to get out what I have seen because what is seen...cannot be UNseen.

So...I feel like I am in a room, all closed off, with no really safe place to go. Is there no place safe from seeing it? Even a tv show has Sarah McClaughlin and her abused animal vids during commercials...and on the news online that I read, it shows awful pics of animals that were saved (which is wonderful but I DON'T WANT TO SEE IT), or severly abused animals that are now all better (wonderful! BUT I DON'T WANT TO SEE THE BEFORE PICS!).

This is my trigger. This is what I have trained myself to avoid. And I do a pretty good job of it. What I am saying here now is...I got sucker punched here at usmb tonight, ran to find some repair only to be sucker punched from my "go to" place which is Pinterest...which sent me over the edge again.

And I had to talk about it. Lucky you guys. Not.

I didn't know where else to go to speak of it. And I had to. So here it is.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2016)

And I am STILL trying to erase the horribleness of it all.

How about this?


----------



## Kat (Jan 26, 2016)

Sigh. Believe it or not I am EXACTLY like that with seeing those type things. I canNOT even watch any animal shows that show animals killing one another....though I realize it is nature of survival...but like you..I do NOT want to see it. 

I am sorry you had to endure that. It would have upset me to no end as well. And I am glad you told him off about it. People think they are cute with their insensitivity.
They need to understand that everyone can't handle seeing such, and take that into consideration. 
I don't think it is cute at all. It makes me physically ill. Not to mention it being in my head. 

I know it is impossible to UNsee something like that, but try your hardest to block it from your mind...even if it takes a while to do so, just keep trying to block it. That's the only way I can do myself if I accidentally see something like that.

I truly am sorry, and yep, I get ya.


----------



## Kat (Jan 26, 2016)

Gracie said:


> And I am STILL trying to erase the horribleness of it all.
> 
> How about this?





Awwww when I was living in Alaska, I used to count the moose on the side of the road while traveling. It would always be in the hundreds. They are HUGE...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 26, 2016)

Gracie!
You cannot change the evil in this world, whether human-engendered, or otherwise.  The best any of us can do is to act and influence that small, infinitesimal, atomic piece of the universe we inhabit.  You most assuredly do that in a most positive way.  I, personally, am grateful for each day I can have some little bit of you in my life.  You are kindness embodied when it comes to those less capable of defending themselves.
Bless you, Gracie!


----------



## Kat (Jan 26, 2016)

GW (hope it was okay to call you that) I think the problem is not being able to UNsee such things. Gracie will be fine, but it may take some time.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 26, 2016)

Gracie said:


> And I am STILL trying to erase the horribleness of it all.
> 
> How about this?


That's a young moose.  Given the fences, I'd venture to say the moose is resident of a local game park.  Nice looking critter, though!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2016)

You just made me tear up, GW. You too, Kat. Thanks for understanding.

I am now at Youtube, looking at adorable animals. It's helping. And so are you.
I'm sorry for being a drama queen. I think typing it all out trying to explain what this ...weirdness and overwhelmingness in me tonight...helps too.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > And I am STILL trying to erase the horribleness of it all.
> ...


It's in a refuge. I think the gal is its caretaker. You know, one of those national refuges that take care of critters that cannot be let out in the wild for whatever reason.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 26, 2016)

Kat said:


> GW (hope it was okay to call you that) I think the problem is not being able to UNsee such things. Gracie will be fine, but it may take some time.


Call me Lee, but GW is OK.
Kat,  I am a hunter, was a hunting guide.  I understand some peoples' sensitivities and the necessity of sacrifice.  Gracie is strong, but thank you so much for knowing how she feels.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2016)

There are some really great human beings on this planet. Just saw a vid of two biker guys giving a baby moose some gatorade or water....mom is nowhere to be found. Probably dead. They are staying with the baby on the highway, watching out for it. I presume waiting for forestry to arrive to take it to a safe place to be taken care of until it can be released.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 26, 2016)

Gracie said:


> You just made me tear up, GW. You too, Kat. Thanks for understanding.
> 
> I am now at Youtube, looking at adorable animals. It's helping. And so are you.
> I'm sorry for being a drama queen. I think typing it all out trying to explain what this ...weirdness and overwhelmingness in me tonight...helps too.


Ya gotta go look at sproinking goats.  That's where I go when I'm feeling down.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2016)

Hunting is fine, GW. Not canned hunts, but general hunting, I have no problem with. Most hunters use it for meat. For survival. They don't kill it for its rack or horn or tusks. They use it ALL. That I can handle. It's the needless cruelty I can't handle.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > You just made me tear up, GW. You too, Kat. Thanks for understanding.
> ...


Sproinking? I will google them. Never heard of it. Heard of fainting goats. And trampoline goats though!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2016)

SPROINGING goats. I googled and it showed goats having a blast! It made me smile.

I'll be back to my normaly ornery/nice/snarky/kind self again soon. All it took was a couple of friends and youtube to get me back up on my feet. Sorta. I'm halfway up anyway.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 26, 2016)

Gracie said:


> SPROINGING goats. I googled and it showed goats having a blast! It made me smile.
> 
> I'll be back to my normaly ornery/nice/snarky/kind self again soon. All it took was a couple of friends and youtube to get me back up on my feet. Sorta. I'm halfway up anyway.


The real name for that all-four-feet-at-once bounce is 'stotting'.  But google "happy goats" and you'll come up with loads of happy videos.  I don't think there's anything happier on this planet than a baby goat.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2016)

I am currently in youtube looking at some boinboinboining, lol. And...on tv is Jimmy Fallon. That combo right there will get ya outta yer funk.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2016)

I want a goat.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 26, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I am currently in youtube looking at some boinboinboining, lol. And...on tv is Jimmy Fallon. That combo right there will get ya outta yer funk.


That's my Gracie!
Luvs ya!


Gracie said:


> I want a goat.


I notice that ram has been neither docked nor dehorned.   Sheep and goats are notoriously difficult to housebreak, though.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I am currently in youtube looking at some boinboinboining, lol. And...on tv is Jimmy Fallon. That combo right there will get ya outta yer funk.
> ...




Dad said I was born to have a small farm...but it would have to be REALLY small cuz none of the critters would ever get eaten. They would all be pets. 

He was right. But, I never had a farm. Had chickens and at one time a shetland pony that was meaner than hell but I took care of it anyway. Friend of mine had a couple of cows and 2 pigs. The cow would chase me around the enclosed pen area, like a dog wanting to play. I played, but kept the fence within reach. Thats a mighty big dog! It hopped and jumped like those goats in the vids. Very playful. The pig had babies and she and I snagged two of them for pets. I named mine Aviance, after the perfum I used to wear. She named hers Chantilly, after the perfum she wore. Both were far from the meanings of their names, lol.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2016)

I'm off to bed soon. I just wanted to thank you for listening to my...(weirdness) pain and validating it instead of pooh poohing it off. It helped.
Love you guys.


----------



## Kat (Jan 26, 2016)

Nite Gracie.


----------



## Kat (Jan 26, 2016)

Oh BTW Gracie...Look at these...
My cousins wife raises and shows them. She has won many a ribbon. They are the cutest thing eva!!


----------



## Kat (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jan 26, 2016)

Latest litter


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 26, 2016)

Kat said:


> Latest litter


Hey!  None of those animules look like cute bouncy goats to me..........


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 26, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I


gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...





gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I think that is probably the case with most organized hunts here too.  But my nephew and his family love those mountains and all the creatures on them.  And their own horses, dogs, cattle etc. live a very good life.   So if there is to be hunting on his land, and it really is necessary to some extent, especially in dry years when the food supply is more limited, he makes some good money making sure it is done right and as humanely as possible.  And most of the proceeds of course go back into cattle feed that the elk help themselves to.

It's tough not to want to feed wild things and I sure have done that for the wild birds and, by default the rabbits and squirrels and probably other critters now and then.  Again as you describe the aggressive moose, the elk can be pretty darn aggressive to if provoked or defending their young and because of their size can be very dangerous, so you don't want them to start looking to humans as a food source.  And feeding the black bears that come out of the mountains is a no brainer--anybody ought to bear the brunt of the full force of law who encourages that. 

I couldn't hunt myself  unless I really needed the meat for food and couldn't go to the store to buy it, and I think I am a good enough shot I could hit my target if I had to.  I couldn't slaughter my own beef, pork, or chickens either.  Just too tender hearted.  But I have no problem with responsible hunters and am glad there are people who do provide all that lovely food available to me at the super market.


----------



## SixFoot (Jan 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning.
> ...



Today is a new day.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 26, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Something is bothering me. Here is where I choose to share it. I hope y'all understand.
> 
> Most here know I freak out when I see abused animal pics or vids and that is why I refuse to enter any of the pet threads here at USMB cuz someone will eventually post a pic of sad/abused animals. *Yes, I know it happens*. _I know how horrible human being can be to animals..and to other human beings. I don't have to SEE it._ And I can't see it. It makes me spiral down into this dark pit of despair and I have to claw my way out. Sometimes it takes a couple of hours. Sometimes it takes days. Having depression, one must know what triggers it. Any kind of sad, horrific picture or story is enough to send me over the edge. Seeing the vid that DarkFury posted in one of his threads about some swede freezing to death on a bench, the vid itself was not about a homeless guy getting blankets or being shown where to go to get warm or even dead. No, the vid DF included was of a donkey being kicked and kicked and then kicked off a cliff. I was in shock. I thought at first the donkey was being "nudged" to move into place for carrying something for the guy and I was in shock..pure shock...FROZEN actually, to see what really was taking place. I was horrified then I came here for a few....but was still freaked out...so I ran to What's Your Mood thread but again I was still feeling the rawness....so I RAN to pinterest to look at beautiful pics because I was so upset, I needed something nice to get in my head...something beautiful to soothe my eyes....something wonderful or cute and sweet to cleanse my brain of what I just saw...only to see Pinterest post more than one AWFUL pictures of abused animals ....picked for me by their fucking asshole staff...and bombarding my already freaked out mind I have been trying to rebalance.
> THAT is what has made me sad. Angry. Upset. Majorly depressed.
> ...



I'm with you.  While I understand why some wouldn't want to see it, I am not bothered by a photo of a hunter's trophy deer or whatever.  But I don't enjoy watching any of God's creatures, including humans, being mistreated or injured or suffering in any way, physically or emotionally or mentally.  I can't watch the commercials  soliciting donations for abused and neglected animals even though a number of my family are hands on involved in those programs.  I don't enjoy the You Tube videos where the cat falls from a high place or people slip and fall on the ice, or otherwise hurt or injure themselves etc.  I don't enjoy watching another's pain in photos, you tube, on television, or in the movies.  Not at all funny or entertaining to me.  And I can appreciate, as Kat said, not being able to unsee terrible things once we see them.  Or even reading about them.  And it upsets me too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 26, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



Indeed SixFoot.  And I hope it is a great one for you and everybody.


----------



## SixFoot (Jan 26, 2016)

Still a bit bummed over the Katahdin cadaver hanging in the garage. First time I've ever seen what a prolapsed uterus looks like 2 week before twin lambs are due. At the very least, we'll be packaging 40 lbs of mutton this morning.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 26, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Still a bit bummed over the Katahdin cadaver hanging in the garage. First time I've ever seen what a prolapsed uterus looks like 2 week before twin lambs are due. At the very least, we'll be packaging 40 lbs of mutton this morning.



Aw that is sad.  Isn't it still too early for lambs?  Maybe not.  So you are a sheep rancher?  My late uncle raised Katahdin sheep.  In case anybody isn't familiar with the breed, this is what they look like:






As I recall, he said they are raised to be lamb chops and leg of lamb as they don't really produce wool as most breeds of sheep do?


----------



## SixFoot (Jan 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Still a bit bummed over the Katahdin cadaver hanging in the garage. First time I've ever seen what a prolapsed uterus looks like 2 week before twin lambs are due. At the very least, we'll be packaging 40 lbs of mutton this morning.
> ...



Yep, they were specifically created in the 1950's in Maine to provide meat, while being drought, disease, and famine resistant. I've spent most of this morning harvesting some legs, chops, and ground meat. The dogs are gonna love their new bone treats. They are called "hair sheep" by most of the locals around here. They shed in the springtime, and no sheering is required, or even profitable.

We've had three sets of twin lambs born so far this month (two sets not including the twins lost with the prolapsed mama), with a fourth mama currently in labor. Three more ewes after her are due within the next couple of weeks, so I'm expecting up to 12 lambs total this year.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 26, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



Wow.  I thought only race horses were bred to drop their young in the dead of winter, but what do I know.     But really interesting.  Are the 
Katahdin lambs as much fun as GW's baby goats?


----------



## SixFoot (Jan 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Goats are more entertaining creatures, but they don't taste nearly as good as lamb!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 26, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



Well not being into sushi or tartar or any other raw animal products, even rare anything, I can say the photo doesn't make me desire either.    But is that you?  I have had lamb that was delicious and some I didn't care for--too fatty.  And I have had goat that was delicious and some I didn't care for.  So I really have no firm preference of one over the other.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 26, 2016)

Happy Tuesday Coffee shoppers!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 26, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



Eww!  Is that guy eating raw meat?  *shudders*


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 26, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Think of it as country sushi.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



Funny!  I was just posting on one of the food threads saying how I don't think sushi sounds or looks very appetizing, so that's not going to work!


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 26, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



My favorite is when someone who knows I don't like seafood says, "You should try sushi.  It doesn't taste like seafood!".    As though cooking fish adds a fishy taste that normally isn't there?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 26, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



That's because you drown it in sauce!  Lol!  Although I'm from NE, I only like the white flaky fish that is batter coated . . . or I cook it in the oven with butter and cracker crumbs and lemon.  I do like shrimp, clams and lobster and crab though.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 26, 2016)

I am now going to bed, but here is a picture for you. Someone captioned it "Don't poke me"


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 26, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 61239
> 
> I am now going to bed, but here is a picture for you. Someone captioned it "Don't poke me"



Good night.  No, he's trying to blow a hole in the pop tart box.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 26, 2016)

For those of you who thought suspension springs and not tub seal or tub bearing, thanks and we were right.  Parts ordered and the washing machine should make a full recovery.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 26, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Heh, I generally don't like sauces, either.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...





SixFoot said:


> Still a bit bummed over the Katahdin cadaver hanging in the garage. First time I've ever seen what a prolapsed uterus looks like 2 week before twin lambs are due. At the very least, we'll be packaging 40 lbs of mutton this morning.


That's a real shame about the ewe and lambs, 6'.  Any idea what caused the prolapse?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 26, 2016)

Spent a couple of hundred dollars today that may or may not make me a lot more.  The gun store I generally go to too drool received a original small black powder revolver on consignment but the woman selling it nor the store employees (nor I) at the time knew what it was.  All my research came up with nothing so I put it on the back burner till 3 days ago when I was researching something else and suddenly there it was or at least there was what I think it was.  It's possibly an 1800s European knockoff of.  It looks like an original 1848 Colt Baby Dragoon (pocket pistol) that appears to have been brass plated.  Being an original even though it's possibly a copy-cat revolver it's still worth $400 to $600 in the condition it's in, if it's actually a Colt variant (they made the Baby Dragoon up till 1873) then it could be worth as much as $7000.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 26, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


"Fishy" taste is relative to the type of fish and how fresh it is.  My dad never liked fish until he caught his first King salmon up here and we had fresh-out-of-the-river salmon steaks off the grill.  He went back for THIRDS!


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 26, 2016)

I'm in silent running mode right now.  The partner once again has commandeered my couch and since he is quite incapable of sleeping with even a minute amount of noise, I must keep quiet.  I swiped his clothes and washed them, though.  I thought the cats were going to organize a mass burial squad.
I just put a swiss-style cheese into the press.  This type of cheese requires close attention to timing and temperature so that the bacteria that make the 'eyes' (holes) in the cheese develop properly.  The last time I made this kind of cheese it was firm and had that little bit of 'bite' that makes swiss-style cheese so tasty.  I'm hoping for larger eyes this time, though.
My buddy told me that the folks at the University called him about my Hunter Education bona fides.  We used to teach Hunter Ed together, did so for many years.  So I know they are checking my references.  One more hurdle.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 26, 2016)

Taking this Java course is also teaching me some math.  I did not know that a number to the 0th power is 1.  For that matter, I don't know that I ever really considered using zero-th as a word.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)

This is the cutest vid!!
https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/CYqfr4-WMAAUTN7.mp4


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 27, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I like fish but I don't like salmon, I make it once in a while for the wife but it won't get anywhere near my mouth, ever.


----------



## SixFoot (Jan 27, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Well,I didn't actually MEAN to touch my mouth with it. Photo-OP gone tasty. lol


----------



## SixFoot (Jan 27, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...




Prolapsing tends to be a genetic tendency, so even if I was able to save her and the female lambs she was carrying, they would've been predisposed to do the same. 

Just the nature of things. If you farm, you'll always be faced with losing an animal to predators/sickness/etc.. Doesn't make it suck any less though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 27, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I am not particularly a salmon fan the way most places around here serve it though I used to really like a well seasoned salmon croquette.  But I've never had fresh salmon, and if it is as good as a fresh trout or bass, pulled right out of the stream or lake, cleaned immediately without icing it down, and then right into the pan, I might be a convert.   Really fresh fish is quite special compared to that in the grocer's stock or the frozen variety.


SixFoot said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



So the guy in the photo IS you.  That is super cool.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 27, 2016)

And good morning everybody.  A gorgeous day in Albuquerque so far.  Have to get some housework done, and make a quick trip to the grocery store and have a physical therapy session this afternoon.  But feeling good--the shot in my shoulder seems to have really helped this time--and life is good.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 27, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Taking this Java course is also teaching me some math.  I did not know that a number to the 0th power is 1.  For that matter, I don't know that I ever really considered using zero-th as a word.



Math makes for strange bedfellows.


----------



## SixFoot (Jan 27, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



My stomach is a mass grave. Sushi, tacos, linguine... None shall pass!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 27, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Constipation?


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 27, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> My stomach is a mass grave. Sushi, tacos, linguine... None shall pass!



Glass of grapefruit juice...you're welcome...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 27, 2016)

Finished sweeping and mopping the kitchen, living room and front hallway.......  Should have taken a picture to prove it......


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 27, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Finished sweeping and mopping the kitchen, living room and front hallway.......  Should have taken a picture to prove it......



I am imagining the dust pile under the rug.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 27, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Finished sweeping and mopping the kitchen, living room and front hallway.......  Should have taken a picture to prove it......
> ...


No, it's on the rug(s) and it's mostly not dust....... cat hair....... interwoven with the wife's long blonde hair.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 27, 2016)

BTW the wife has a strong possibility of a job in Phoenix......  Now that's desert....... The joke now is we we "sent" to El Paso to prepare us for Phoenix summers.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 27, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> BTW the wife has a strong possibility of a job in Phoenix......  Now that's desert....... The joke now is we we "sent" to El Paso to prepare us for Phoenix summers.......



Does she want the job?  Shall we send prayers and/or positive vibes for that or is she hoping for something else to get her off that hook?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 27, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW the wife has a strong possibility of a job in Phoenix......  Now that's desert....... The joke now is we we "sent" to El Paso to prepare us for Phoenix summers.......
> ...


It's what she's been doing and the money is good so yeah, she wants the job.  Currently the only other potential is an analyst job with the DEA down here in El Paso that pays less than half of the one in Phoenix besides she kinda likes seeing the west, moving around to get a feel for where we'd like to eventually end up.
Heck she'd be happy with something in Alamogordo, she actually likes the town and the fact it's a few minutes up into the mountains where there are trees.......


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 27, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



My employer was happy when I cut my hair because it meant it wouldn't be all over the house.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 27, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Well Phoenix isn't that far from the White Mountains and cooler temps too.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 27, 2016)

Ya know, sewing clothes really isn't that hard, what's a pain is trying to figure out some of the instructions.  It took two days of (off and on) reading the instructions and watching videos on how to sew Welt pockets before I finally found a video that actually made sense.  It is a step by step, explain the terminology how to video where the lady didn't hurry through it like the professional tutoring videos did.  One thing I learned from one pro video cleared up a bunch of confusion, it seems in these days many people don't differentiate between Jet, Piped and Welt pockets, if you look up Welt pockets you'll get all three with the video author calling it a Welt pocket.


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 27, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Ya know, sewing clothes really isn't that hard, what's a pain is trying to figure out some of the instructions.  It took two days of (off and on) reading the instructions and watching videos on how to sew Welt pockets before I finally found a video that actually made sense.  It is a step by step, explain the terminology how to video where the lady didn't hurry through it like the professional tutoring videos did.  One thing I learned from one pro video cleared up a bunch of confusion, it seems in these days many people don't differentiate between Jet, Piped and Welt pockets, if you look up Welt pockets you'll get all three with the video author calling it a Welt pocket.



It is an art.  My mother was the best seamstress I have known in my lifetime.  Every seam finished, linings, zippers, button holes, hems etc. perfectly set in and everything tailored to fit the person the garment was for.  She had some pretty terrible taste in clothing at times, but they were impeccably tailored and sewn.  But what you are describing is a whole different ball game, and I am impressed at your attention to detail to be authentic.  Where are you going to wear these garments when you have completed them?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 27, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ya know, sewing clothes really isn't that hard, what's a pain is trying to figure out some of the instructions.  It took two days of (off and on) reading the instructions and watching videos on how to sew Welt pockets before I finally found a video that actually made sense.  It is a step by step, explain the terminology how to video where the lady didn't hurry through it like the professional tutoring videos did.  One thing I learned from one pro video cleared up a bunch of confusion, it seems in these days many people don't differentiate between Jet, Piped and Welt pockets, if you look up Welt pockets you'll get all three with the video author calling it a Welt pocket.
> ...


Walmart?  























Fort Stanton, El Paso Museum maybe the Fort Bliss Museum, if we're still in the area by the time I'm finished.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 27, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Ya know, sewing clothes really isn't that hard, what's a pain is trying to figure out some of the instructions.  It took two days of (off and on) reading the instructions and watching videos on how to sew Welt pockets before I finally found a video that actually made sense.  It is a step by step, explain the terminology how to video where the lady didn't hurry through it like the professional tutoring videos did.  One thing I learned from one pro video cleared up a bunch of confusion, it seems in these days many people don't differentiate between Jet, Piped and Welt pockets, if you look up Welt pockets you'll get all three with the video author calling it a Welt pocket.



So sewing instructions are similar to Linux instructions?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2016)

BTW, I don't like 3rd shift at ALL.  God, that sucks.  Lol.  I think my favorite shift is 4 to midnight.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)

I am entertaining my self with the zen stories thread, illustration art thread, eye candy thread, soul candy thread. In short, not talking much. I find myself way behind "out there" and decided I like it.

I thought of gallantwarrior a lot today though (did ya feel a tickle on your neck, like someone was watching you? That was me  ). Been watching Buying Alaska show and every time a new episode came on, I thought of him and his goats.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 28, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> BTW, I don't like 3rd shift at ALL.  God, that sucks.  Lol.  I think my favorite shift is 4 to midnight.



Well at least now you know what you're shooting for.  I still preferred the 7 to 3 or I guess that would be 8 to 4 in some places.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 28, 2016)

I'm up. dressed, and have everything tidied up before 7 a.m.?  Very unlike me.  But we're having our weekly 42 session at our house today and our friends arrive at 10 a.m. and I have quite a bit to do to get a good stew made and have everything ready to serve lunch.  We really really enjoy these 42 sessions.  ("42" is Texas 'bridge' or a bidding game played with dominoes for those  who aren't from Texas or thereabouts.)


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 28, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I am entertaining my self with the zen stories thread, illustration art thread, eye candy thread, soul candy thread. In short, not talking much. I find myself way behind "out there" and decided I like it.
> 
> I thought of gallantwarrior a lot today though (did ya feel a tickle on your neck, like someone was watching you? That was me  ). Been watching Buying Alaska show and every time a new episode came on, I thought of him and his goats.



I enjoy shows like that now and then.  And except for one or two 'safe' threads, I wade out onto the rest of the board very rarely these days.


----------



## SixFoot (Jan 28, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > My stomach is a mass grave. Sushi, tacos, linguine... *None shall pass!*
> ...



On most days.


----------



## SixFoot (Jan 28, 2016)

Morning everyone.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> I'm up. dressed, and have everything tidied up before 7 a.m.?  Very unlike me.  But we're having our weekly 42 session at our house today and our friends arrive at 10 a.m. and I have quite a bit to do to get a good stew made and have everything ready to serve lunch.  We really really enjoy these 42 sessions.  ("42" is Texas 'bridge' or a bidding game played with dominoes for those  who aren't from Texas or thereabouts.)



Have fun!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 28, 2016)

Morning Sixfoot, and everybody else too.


----------



## SixFoot (Jan 28, 2016)

Putting together a video report of Stolen Valor, filmed by a buddy of mine in the Army.

_"basically what happened I was at the gym with my buddy who is prior service army we saw this guy wearing ACU bottoms scrub top and an ACU cold weather parka when I asked him where he got the uniform he said he was special operations

We started filming a minute into the conversation but you can basically see how he retract his story the entire time

He went from Special Operations Delta Force - I work for the DoD to I just make these uniforms lol"_

I'm uploading the video to FB at the moment. Can't wait to have some fun with this today. I got the phony's personal contact information from the website he is pushing product from. Dude has no idea what's coming.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 28, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I am entertaining my self with the zen stories thread, illustration art thread, eye candy thread, soul candy thread. In short, not talking much. I find myself way behind "out there" and decided I like it.
> ...



Karma has called upon me to post out on the board lately.  Poor defenseless posters....


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 28, 2016)

Ringel, you were holding out on me, there are double welt pockets too.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 28, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I absolutely agree!  Too bad my partner is about 3-years-old, going on 65.  He blames me every time an animal dies.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 28, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...





Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ya know, sewing clothes really isn't that hard, what's a pain is trying to figure out some of the instructions.  It took two days of (off and on) reading the instructions and watching videos on how to sew Welt pockets before I finally found a video that actually made sense.  It is a step by step, explain the terminology how to video where the lady didn't hurry through it like the professional tutoring videos did.  One thing I learned from one pro video cleared up a bunch of confusion, it seems in these days many people don't differentiate between Jet, Piped and Welt pockets, if you look up Welt pockets you'll get all three with the video author calling it a Welt pocket.
> ...


My Mom sewed us school clothes every year.  I learned to sew my own around 9 yrs old.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 28, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I am entertaining my self with the zen stories thread, illustration art thread, eye candy thread, soul candy thread. In short, not talking much. I find myself way behind "out there" and decided I like it.
> 
> I thought of gallantwarrior a lot today though (did ya feel a tickle on your neck, like someone was watching you? That was me  ). Been watching Buying Alaska show and every time a new episode came on, I thought of him and his goats.


If you really want to consider Alaska, I can offer you a great deal on a place.  Seriously, I'm very picky about my neighbors...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 28, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> BTW, I don't like 3rd shift at ALL.  God, that sucks.  Lol.  I think my favorite shift is 4 to midnight.


Oddly enough, I am seriously thinking whether I will accept the full-time professorship because it is a 5-day-a-week, 8 to 4 job (inside).   I would have to commute 2-21/2 hours (one way), five days a week during rush-hour traffic, as opposed to a 4/10 grave shift that leaves rush-hour behind.  I've worked graves so long now, it is massively stressful for me, thinking of taking on that morning/afternoon rush hour.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 28, 2016)

40 degrees and raining here.  This is much more like March than January.  Of course, everything is turning into an ice skating rink.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 28, 2016)

Will your body allow the outside work until you are ready to retire?


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 28, 2016)

I prefer building retaining walls and paver patios, but the wear and tear on my shoulders just will not let that continue for the next twelve years or more.


----------



## SixFoot (Jan 28, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



It's MY fault every time an animal dies too.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 28, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Will your body allow the outside work until you are ready to retire?


So far, so good.  I'll have to cut firewood until I die, so I suppose it must.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 28, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...


Yeah, the passage of time has nothing to do with things passing on.  Not to mention, if we kept every animal born here, I'd be feeding around 500 or so goats by now.  They double their numbers every year.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 29, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> I prefer building retaining walls and paver patios, but the wear and tear on my shoulders just will not let that continue for the next twelve years or more.



I think there comes a time that we have to consider what limitations are in our best interest.  There comes a time when a person doesn't need to be doing the heavy lifting or be climbing ladders into high places or putting excess strain on joints and muscles.  It isn't a matter of whether a person CAN do that, but the negative consequences and deterioration of quality of life if he/she does.  Unfortunately too many folks interpret that to justify a sedentary life which isn't healthy for us either.  And I observe who have jobs that allow them to keeping working into their 70's and 80's etc., assuming they LIKE those jobs, do seem to be really happy people.  Something to think about or my two cents which is about what it could be worth.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2016)

Happy Friday!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 29, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Even those of us who have fur friends strictly for companionship deal with that.  They do eventually become too sick to continue or die of old age--we deal with things that go wrong in kitten-puppy-foal etc. birth.  The emotional toll is terrible but it's worth it for all that unconditional love.  And having dealt with farm critters too, there might not be so much emotional loss when you have to put one down for whatever reason, or when you raise and sell them for profit, or they become dinner or meat in the freezer, but it still isn't easy for many.


----------



## SixFoot (Jan 29, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



So far, we've received 6 new lambs. I'm expecting up to 6 more within the next month. Every March when I sell them off, they pay for all the winter costs (which is the only time they cost any money), and the rest goes toward the credit cards. Depending on how well this lamb roast goes, I may have to make it an Easter tradition.

The meat has been in vacuum sealed bags and resting in the fridge for a few days now. The meat is noticeably more tender. I think a week outta do it before they go into the deep freeze.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 29, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Will your body allow the outside work until you are ready to retire?
> ...



Or you eventually could have somebody cut it for you?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 29, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



Interesting.  I know some folks like to cure beef before freezing it, but I never thought about that with mutton.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



It has a lot to do with if you were raised on a farm or not too, I think.  People who were raised on a farm where the animals are raised for food don't think it's such a big deal.  They are used to it.  Us city folks who are used to seeing our meat in a tidy little package, it is understandable that we would feel horrified when we see they have cute little faces.


----------



## SixFoot (Jan 29, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



The most frustrating part is when chickens disappear in the middle of the night. It causes me to have to lay on my rooftop for several hours during the night with a cold metal rifle. I feel no emotional attachment to the farm animals _per se_, but I certainly do protect them with a jealous wrath. It's in my nature I suppose.

One of the plus sides, is we can have more cats and dogs than most people. They provide companionship, and hunt the crap out of things at all hours. I have year-old kittens that regularly consume rabbits the same size as them. One of the dogs even cornered and fought with one of the biggest damn possums I've ever seen in my life, and wagged her tail at me after I finished the job. She knew she was in for a bag of rawhide bones that night.


----------



## SixFoot (Jan 29, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



All meat from the slaughterhouse undergoes a curing stage, whether dry-hung at just above freezing, or in vacuumed sealed containers on their week-long trip to the consumer market. I learned about that process when I spent a summer with my dad (a truck driver), and have been applying it since to everything I harvest. It definitely makes a difference to have ALL the rigor out of the meat before it goes into the freezer. Just my personal anecdote, of course. YMMV


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2016)

Nope, I don't think I could raise an animal and then slaughter it.  It is just in my nature to become attached to the animal.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 29, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I prefer building retaining walls and paver patios, but the wear and tear on my shoulders just will not let that continue for the next twelve years or more.
> ...



Just think of it as helpful advice at a very reasonable price.


----------



## SixFoot (Jan 29, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Ironically, I too grew up in large cities and Military bases my entire life.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 29, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I can't argue with that but I think about my nephew and his numerous horses and cows and those elk I posted about a day or two ago.  He takes every one personally.   But even though we have raised chickens for eggs and meat, I never got to the point I could kill one.  I could pluck, clean, cut up one, and fry it as good as anybody, but I just couldn't bring myself to do the deed.  We had a rancher friend, now passed on, who couldn't butcher his own beef.  He sold them of course because that was his business, but he said you just couldn't watch them grow up from baby calves and then eat one of them.  So he bought all his beef from others.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



True.  My cousin is a hunter and he wasn't raised on a farm or hunting.  It's just an interest he had and picked up.  He does say that he loves deer and he also enjoys just watching them, and he has a lot of respect for the animal.  He always tries to make a good shot so that it is killed and doesn't suffer.  So, he's not totally heartless.    I've never been hunting or killed an animal.  I don't think I could do it.  I would rather hunt with a camera and take pictures!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 29, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Nope, I don't think I could raise an animal and then slaughter it.  It is just in my nature to become attached to the animal.


Not necessarily, most Americans have food readily available through the neighborhood grocer or butcher shop not to mention we tend to be overfed.  If those services weren't available and you were hungry enough you'd be surprised what you'd do.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 29, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, I don't think I could raise an animal and then slaughter it.  It is just in my nature to become attached to the animal.
> ...



This is true.  We do what we must out of necessity.  Which is why, though I choose to hunt only with a camera in normal times, I would not hesitate to bag game if I or others needed the food.  And I suppose I could even bring myself to dispatch that chicken if it meant somebody would not have to go hungry.

I am sooooo grateful I don't have to make those choices though.  And I also add that just because I don't hunt myself or butcher my own food, I nevertheless appreciate the hunters and farmers/ranchers who present us gifts of their bounty or share it at their dinner tables.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 29, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, I don't think I could raise an animal and then slaughter it.  It is just in my nature to become attached to the animal.
> ...



This anything like pancakes?  So hard to have the mix, milk AND eggs on hand all at the same time.  Plus you have to kill the egg.  Messy and soupy.  So much easier to visit Denny's.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 29, 2016)

This reminds me of the day that I put on my glasses so I could see better to find my glasses.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 29, 2016)

You were dressed right?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 29, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> You were dressed right?




I think so.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 29, 2016)

You don't need to 'share' this, but some of you enjoy these little math exercises:


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 29, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > You were dressed right?
> ...



You had a single problem, congratulations.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 29, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> You don't need to 'share' this, but some of you enjoy these little math exercises:



Share


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 29, 2016)

It snowed today.  It has reliably snowed on this date 56 out of the preceding 59 years.   I know because it's my 59th birthday.  I stood in a grocery checkout line this morning pursuing the tabloid headlines.  I realize that I am aging, or at least woefully out of touch with popular culture, because the only two faces I recognized were Paul Newman and Steve McQueen.  They were writing about a feud between the two sainted  actors.

I think at this point, it would be easier just to cut me down and count the rings to determine my age.  I remember one of my Boy Scout masters, a local optometrist who had a lecture he would deliver to civic organizations: "Life Begins at 50!"


He turned 100 earlier this year and this is my last year in my fifties.

Time flies?  No.   Time soars and leaves in a flash!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> It snowed today.  It has reliably snowed on this date 56 out of the preceding 59 years.   I know because it's my 59th birthday.  I stood in a grocery checkout line this morning pursuing the tabloid headlines.  I realize that I am aging, or at least woefully out of touch with popular culture, because the only two faces I recognized were Paul Newman and Steve McQueen.  They were writing about a feud between the two sainted  actors.
> 
> I think at this point, it would be easier just to cut me down and count the rings to determine my age.  I remember one of my Boy Scout masters, a local optometrist who had a lecture he would deliver to civic organizations: "Life Begins at 50!"
> 
> ...



Are you a writer?  I have noticed that you seem to have a natural talent for writing.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 29, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > It snowed today.  It has reliably snowed on this date 56 out of the preceding 59 years.   I know because it's my 59th birthday.  I stood in a grocery checkout line this morning pursuing the tabloid headlines.  I realize that I am aging, or at least woefully out of touch with popular culture, because the only two faces I recognized were Paul Newman and Steve McQueen.  They were writing about a feud between the two sainted  actors.
> ...


Thanks Chris!  I am just a freak, a force of nature, a blowhard.  I've submitted some manuscripts and have a heap of rejection letters.  Think of Garrison Keillor mixed with J.D. Salinger with a healthy dollop of P.T. Barnum and you have boiled my 'talent' down to its essential kernel.  But then again, I could just be stroking my own ego for stroking's sake. .


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 29, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > It snowed today.  It has reliably snowed on this date 56 out of the preceding 59 years.   I know because it's my 59th birthday.  I stood in a grocery checkout line this morning pursuing the tabloid headlines.  I realize that I am aging, or at least woefully out of touch with popular culture, because the only two faces I recognized were Paul Newman and Steve McQueen.  They were writing about a feud between the two sainted  actors.
> ...



He does.  I have been pushing him to get all these wonderful stories in his head into some kind of anthology or work it into a terrific memoirs or even weave it into a piece of fiction.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 29, 2016)

But I have been remiss this morning and didn't check the birthday list:

So:

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY NOSMO KING*
*








*​


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 29, 2016)

Happy Birthday wordsmith Nosmo King.

It is not plagiarism if I use Dimplebutt is it?

FedEx delivered my washing machine parts in less than 48 hours from ordering.  The clothes are enjoying their rotary adventures anew.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 29, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



I bet I have a stack of rejection letters bigger than yours.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 29, 2016)

Again no need to 'share' but this one is sort of fun too:


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 29, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Again no need to 'share' but this one is sort of fun too:



no need to 'share'


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 29, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Again no need to 'share' but this one is sort of fun too:
> ...



It's funny that once you find them, they sort of jump out at you and you can't not see them.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 29, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Happy Birthday wordsmith Nosmo King.
> 
> It is not plagiarism if I use Dimplebutt is it?
> 
> FedEx delivered my washing machine parts in less than 48 hours from ordering.  The clothes are enjoying their rotary adventures anew.


Dimple butt is all yours.  My home is the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate.

Years ago I had a project at the NUWC (Naval Undersea Warfare Center) in Newport, Rhode Island.  I was there for about six weeks.

So I had a lot of time to explore southeastern New England.  I drove along Belvue Avenue in Newport.  That's where the elite of 19th and early 20th century America built their summer "cottages".  These are some of America's grandest homes.  20, 30, 40 thousand square foot mansions strung like a rope of pearls along the rocky shoreline.  They all had grand names along with grand setting.  Marble house, The Breakers, names like that.  I figured that when you really made it, you might live in a home with a name, not just a street number.

I considered my humble cottage stuck on a hillside in northeastern Ohio.  After considering a lot of alternatives, Pimplebutt seemed most appropriate.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 29, 2016)

I have always enjoyed stories and pictures of the remarkable estate known as Pimplebutt.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 29, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> But I have been remiss this morning and didn't check the birthday list:
> 
> So:
> 
> ...



Happy happy Nosmo!


----------



## Dhara (Jan 29, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Again no need to 'share' but this one is sort of fun too:


Fun one.  My kids love this kind of thing.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> You don't need to 'share' this, but some of you enjoy these little math exercises:



Math??!!!!  But . . . it's Friday!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2016)

Happy B-Day, Nosmo King and many more!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2016)

I'm still trying to figure out a schedule for work that works for me.  I've been trying to do my transcription job as a split shift, and that is kind of tough.  They also want me to work at least one day over the weekend, and that is when my 4-midnight shift at the hospital is!  This last weekend, I worked at the hospital, came home and then worked my transcription job overnight (when I did the third shift).  Nope!  I didn't like that and felt so tired.  That takes some getting used to and I just really cannot afford to put in the time to "get used to it" right now.  I'm going to have to try something else for the weekends.


----------



## Dhara (Jan 29, 2016)

Are you a nurse?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Are you a nurse?



I'm a medical transcription and I'm an operator at the hospital.  I took the operator job to get my foot in the door at the hospital because it's really kind of hard to get a job there, and they hire from within usually.  I've been wanting to work there for a while, so when this opportunity came up, I took it.  I don't think I could handle being a nurse, honestly.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Are you a nurse?



I thought about it when I was younger, but I just don't think I could stomach it.


----------



## Dhara (Jan 29, 2016)

Me either.  I faint at the sight of blood.


----------



## Dhara (Jan 29, 2016)

I had to get stitches once, and I thought I'd like to watch.  Next thing I knew they were picking me up off thefloor.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2016)

Dhara said:


> I had to get stitches once, and I thought I'd like to watch.  Next thing I knew they were picking me up off thefloor.



I went to school to be a medical assistant, but I stayed on the administrative side of the field - doing medical transcription but had to take all the classes of course.  I learned how to take blood, but I still can't watch them draw blood from me!  Lol.  It makes me feel queasy.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 29, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > I had to get stitches once, and I thought I'd like to watch.  Next thing I knew they were picking me up off thefloor.
> ...



I've done so much cutting myself I don't think blood would bother me, but dealing with the people.....


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 29, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...


It's never easy, but when raising livestock (as opposed to pets), you have to face the reality that some are destined to serve in other ways than sitting you your lap, or begging for food.  I like to think that some of my critters sacrifice themselves in order to keep the others fed.  Every one has a purpose in life.


----------



## Dhara (Jan 29, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...


I hear ya.  Dealing with the people is what I've done my whole life


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...



That too.  Lol!  It is MUCH more difficult to deal with sick people too.  I've heard some horror stories from my instructors and have one of my own actually.  I wouldn't say anything unless someone asks because it's rather gross.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



What do you do for a living, Dhara?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 29, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...


I like to age my meat in game bags whenever possible.  There are times when it's too warm, or too cold, to do that.  It works best when you can choose when to butcher.  Obviously not the case for you right now.  Bon appetite!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 29, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Not to difficult if you negotiate and let the cutters take some wood for themselves.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



You must really love that life (outdoorsy) because you work awfully hard to maintain it.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 29, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Yup!  My feral barn cats keep the rodents at bay and my Pyr is daunting to bears and roving dogs.  Before she got senile, my mini doxie was the best mouser around.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 29, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I love living close to Nature and find the effort well worth the rewards.  Raising my own food is all part of that cycle.  It isn't all that difficult when you like your life and can establish a routine.


----------



## Dhara (Jan 29, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Fulltime parent, part time school, part time private practice.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



That's my problem lately, establishing a routine.  Lol.


----------



## Dhara (Jan 29, 2016)

It's a problem for me too.  See tinyhabits.com


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2016)

Dhara said:


> It's a problem for me too.  See tinyhabits.com



Thanks!  I'll do that.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 29, 2016)

Establishing a routine is the problem.  Once it's established I'm fine, but having to change and establish a new one, that I'm terrible with.


----------



## Dhara (Jan 29, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Establishing a routine is the problem.  Once it's established I'm fine, but having to change and establish a new one, that I'm terrible with.


I have four kids.  My schedule changes a lot.


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 29, 2016)

What do you think of this cover of the Simon and Garfunkel classic The Sound of Silence? I might like this version a little better.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Establishing a routine is the problem.  Once it's established I'm fine, but having to change and establish a new one, that I'm terrible with.
> ...



You are one busy mama!    I have one adult son.


----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 29, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I have 2 adult sons...I had the last one at 40 years old...


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...



Wow!  I have the one.  I'm 37, and he just turned 21, and I think I'm good with having more.


----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 29, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



It was great raising them older, I was too selfish when I was younger..work and party..
Most of my friends are grandmothers now...
The only hard thing ....I was losing my hormones while my son was getting his hormones...


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I'm pretty sure he is not.  I know I've heard him talk about his past before, and he seems to have his stuff together.


----------



## Dhara (Jan 29, 2016)

Gees.  I think that's kind of low to mention that.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...



Gosh. I'd probably be better now too, especially considering my age when I had my son, but I just wouldn't want to go through all of that again!    Let's not even go into the expense!  Yikes.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 29, 2016)

GW, I don't have a prob with butchering chickens and whatnot. I wouldn't get attached to all the farm animals if I knew they were going to be food eventually. I'd love to have chickens again, but its a pain in the ass keeping their cages clean.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 29, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Gees.  I think that's kind of low to mention that.


Why? He mentioned it first.


----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 29, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Gees.  I think that's kind of low to mention that.



I am an addiction counselor and was going to offer my help if they needed it.  I am in recovery 
myself.



.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 29, 2016)

Actually..now that I think about it....I eat a lot of eggs. Maybe this spring I will get 3 hens. Less chickens means less cage. I like them to roam free in the yard then put them night night when the sun goes down. We have coons and I want the hens safe.


----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 29, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Actually..now that I think about it....I eat a lot of eggs. Maybe this spring I will get 3 hens. Less chickens means less cage. I like them to roam free in the yard then put them night night when the sun goes down. We have coons and I want the hens safe.




My neighbor has that, they are her pets and she gets the eggs.. They are really big and roam free.

.


----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 29, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Actually..now that I think about it....I eat a lot of eggs. Maybe this spring I will get 3 hens. Less chickens means less cage. I like them to roam free in the yard then put them night night when the sun goes down. We have coons and I want the hens safe.



Gracie did you read my reply in Coyotes thread about us being so similar in our lifestyle ?


----------



## Dhara (Jan 29, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > Gees.  I think that's kind of low to mention that.
> ...


Why rub it in?


----------



## Dhara (Jan 29, 2016)

Lesson to Dhara.  Don't offer intimate details on a forum.


----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 29, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Gees.  I think that's kind of low to mention that.


I deleted it.~


----------



## Gracie (Jan 29, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Actually..now that I think about it....I eat a lot of eggs. Maybe this spring I will get 3 hens. Less chickens means less cage. I like them to roam free in the yard then put them night night when the sun goes down. We have coons and I want the hens safe.
> ...


No, I didn't see that. I will go look in a few, soul sister!


----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 29, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Lesson to Dhara.  Don't offer intimate details on a forum.


If you don't want it repeated by others being concerned don't put it in a thread.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 29, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...


Rub it in??? She wanted to HELP. Jeez.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 29, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Gees.  I think that's kind of low to mention that.



All in good fun I think.


----------



## Dhara (Jan 29, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Yes, he explained that AFTER I commented.  Where I come from, very few people would make self harming  a public topic.


----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 29, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I know what you mean, it really does take a lot out of you if you want to do it right..Of coarse we always make mistakes. It does have so many  unconditional rewards..


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 29, 2016)

blackhawk said:


> What do you think of this cover of the Simon and Garfunkel classic The Sound of Silence? I might like this version a little better.



A respectable rendition but I really am too spoiled to Simon and Garfunkel's version.


----------



## Dhara (Jan 29, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > Gees.  I think that's kind of low to mention that.
> ...


OK, if you say so


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 29, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...



No worries.  Jokes and teasing.  There's a lot of that in the Coffee Shop. But too easy to misinterpret sometimes before we get to know each other well.


----------



## Dhara (Jan 29, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > Lesson to Dhara.  Don't offer intimate details on a forum.
> ...


Too late.  I outed my four kids, work, and study.


----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 29, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Yes, he explained that AFTER I commented.  Where I come from, very few people would make self harming  a public topic.



So why are you repeating it after I deleted my concern for him? And if you don't let others know about your problem you suffer alone. I had a addiction help website for along time. many people suffering out there who would talk anonymously and find recovery..Staying silent will kill you in time.
You really don't get recovery , I can understand that.


.


.


----------



## Dhara (Jan 29, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, he explained that AFTER I commented.  Where I come from, very few people would make self harming  a public topic.
> ...


OK good night eveyone.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 29, 2016)

I found what you said in Coyotes thread, Eagle. Yes....we could be twinsies, lol.

Meanwhile..I used to post at a place that had a forum dedicated to cutters. They found comfort in each other on how they dealt with that problem. Being ashamed to talk about it doesn't help. It makes it worse from what they said. So..they talked. Publicly. Who is going to know who they really are on a message board with fake user names???


----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 29, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...



Rude...


.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2016)

There is no fighting/arguing allowed in the Coffee Shop!  This is where we come to get away from that crapola.  Now kiss and make up!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 29, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...


Nobody cares, Dhara. Besides, some here already know you as someone else so you are already known. Chill out.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 29, 2016)

Sheesh, I go do something else after posting and come back to find I've somehow stirred up controversy!  

No, I haven't redone any of my carvings in quite a long time.  I don't care if it's talked about, and I did bring it up.  I have had quite a few things cut into me, by myself and sometimes others, over the years.  I never really had money for a tattoo, and while at times it was a purely aesthetic thing, I did plenty of cutting as a way to impose physical pain over emotional.  I did say it jokingly; I've bled a lot from doing that, as well as the occasional at-home medical treatment (I once cut a wart off the inside of my finger and OMG did that thing bleed!) .)

Eaglewings and Dhara, thank you both for your concerns.  I appreciate the sentiment, but although I'm not exactly well-adjusted and emotionally healthy, I'm good enough at this point.


----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 29, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I found what you said in Coyotes thread, Eagle. Yes....we could be twinsies, lol.
> 
> Meanwhile..I used to post at a place that had a forum dedicated to cutters. They found comfort in each other on how they dealt with that problem. Being ashamed to talk about it doesn't help. It makes it worse from what they said. So..they talked. Publicly. Who is going to know who they really are on a message board with fake user names???



People heal through others going through the same thing...your right.  Many times another's story can change your whole view and change your coarse and journey.


.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 29, 2016)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre's sore back and painful shoulder,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Chris's new job,
GW's new job,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
Mr. Kat
For every happiness for Sherry and WQ,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Againsheila, Alan, Noomi, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 29, 2016)

Goodnight, Dhara. Have a pleasant sleep.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 29, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Sheesh, I go do something else after posting and come back to find I've somehow stirred up controversy!
> 
> No, I haven't redone any of my carvings in quite a long time.  I don't care if it's talked about, and I did bring it up.  I have had quite a few things cut into me, by myself and sometimes others, over the years.  I never really had money for a tattoo, and while at times it was a purely aesthetic thing, I did plenty of cutting as a way to impose physical pain over emotional.  I did say it jokingly; I've bled a lot from doing that, as well as the occasional at-home medical treatment (I once cut a wart off the inside of my finger and OMG did that thing bleed!) .)
> 
> Eaglewings and Dhara, thank you both for your concerns.  I appreciate the sentiment, but although I'm not exactly well-adjusted and emotionally healthy, I'm good enough at this point.


I have this knot on my knuckle. Don't know what it is. Saw doc yesterday for my monthly checkup and told him I wanted to take my exacto knife to it cuz it bugged me and he said no..let him get a needle and poke around. I said just slice that sucker on the side and see what it is and he did...but nothing was there except blood. With both of our heads peering at my hand, we came to the conclusion to leave it alone because it might be something connected to a tendon. He patted it dry then bandaged it and off I went. It was kinda funny, that visit. Confering with each other over my dripping hand.


----------



## Dhara (Jan 29, 2016)

Thank you Montrovant.  My motivation was one of concern.  Where I come from those I know who self harm would DIE if it got out in public.


----------



## Dhara (Jan 29, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> There is no fighting/arguing allowed in the Coffee Shop!  This is where we come to get away from that crapola.  Now kiss and make up!


Kiss and make up may be pushing it Chris.


----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 29, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Sheesh, I go do something else after posting and come back to find I've somehow stirred up controversy!
> 
> No, I haven't redone any of my carvings in quite a long time.  I don't care if it's talked about, and I did bring it up.  I have had quite a few things cut into me, by myself and sometimes others, over the years.  I never really had money for a tattoo, and while at times it was a purely aesthetic thing, I did plenty of cutting as a way to impose physical pain over emotional.  I did say it jokingly; I've bled a lot from doing that, as well as the occasional at-home medical treatment (I once cut a wart off the inside of my finger and OMG did that thing bleed!) .)
> 
> Eaglewings and Dhara, thank you both for your concerns.  I appreciate the sentiment, but although I'm not exactly well-adjusted and emotionally healthy, I'm good enough at this point.



Ah Bless your heart and I am glad your doing better. I know with my recovery it will be a lifetime thing to keep my head in the right place.
But it is so worth it , isn't it. ? 
If you ever need to talk just PM me anytime. 

.


----------



## Dhara (Jan 29, 2016)

No hard feelings eaglewings.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 29, 2016)

That's really me in my avie.
I live in a town.
In a state. 
In the USA.

Oops. I said too much.

Y'all lighten up. Lets talk...hm....what shall we talk about since our guns are checked at the door? 

CHICKENS!!! Anyone have chickens or thinking of getting chickens? Nothing tastes better than a fresh still warm egg!


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 29, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Sheesh, I go do something else after posting and come back to find I've somehow stirred up controversy!
> ...



When I cut the wart off of my finger, that finger ended up completely drenched in blood.  It was amazing how much blood poured out from that little protrusion on my finger!  I mean, I have always heard head wounds bleed a whole lot, but wouldn't have expected it from a finger.  

I probably shouldn't have done it, not the safest way to remove a wart, but it didn't end up causing problems.  I burned it after cutting the wart off, I think with a lighter.


----------



## Dhara (Jan 29, 2016)

Sigh


----------



## Gracie (Jan 29, 2016)

Yes. Yes I am! Gonna get 3 hens this spring. Its a great project to work on, building a nice warm cozy home for them off the ground. And since I sold most of my ornamental plants due to the water shortage we have going on and went with fake plants...I see no reason to worry they will peck my pretties to death. Its all fake! And how hard would 3 hens be to keep clean?


----------



## Gracie (Jan 29, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Dayum dude! A lighter??? You are braver than I am! Cut MrG and he bleeds forever. Prolly from the coumadin he is on for his heart.


----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 29, 2016)

Dhara said:


> No hard feelings eaglewings.


 
Same here Dhara,


----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 29, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Yes. Yes I am! Gonna get 3 hens this spring. Its a great project to work on, building a nice warm cozy home for them off the ground. And since I sold most of my ornamental plants due to the water shortage we have going on and went with fake plants...I see no reason to worry they will peck my pretties to death. Its all fake! And how hard would 3 hens be to keep clean?



Do you have raccoon's ? My neighbors husband is a fireman and built those chickens a hotel...lol


----------



## Dhara (Jan 29, 2016)

No I can go to sleep.  Kids are still watching TV.  (Drop Dead Diva)  See you all.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 29, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Thank you Montrovant.  My motivation was one of concern.  Where I come from those I know who self harm would DIE if it got out in public.



My cutting, while similar in a lot of ways to others (at least, from all I've heard on the subject), was also quite different in that I was very open and public about it.  I kept most of it to places that could be covered up (the vast majority of basic cuts are on my upper arms), but I also carved words in both of my lower arms.  I had friends do things in my back shoulders and, on one or two occasions, my stomach.  I did it at school during lunch or while just skipping classes, while hanging out with my 'clique'.  I remember, at least once, simply breaking a glass bottle someone had left and using a shard of glass to cut something.  I also used the blood to draw things on my walls sometimes.

The really odd thing about it all isn't so much my doing crazy carving, but that there has never been any particular cause for it.  No tragedy in my life, no abuse, other than a stretch of a couple of years in my pre-teen time, I've lived a middle-class life of relative comfort.  Apparently there's just a bit of crazy in my family.  

I had mostly stopped carving before I became a nanny and stopped completely once I did.  Actually, I think the last time I had any carving done was when shortly before I became a nanny, and the couple who 'hired' me were the ones doing it.    I've still got a video of that on youtube.   

It's hard enough to try and explain to the little one why I have the word HATE carved in my arm, I couldn't have her see it freshly done!  She doesn't need any of that crazy in her life.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 29, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. Yes I am! Gonna get 3 hens this spring. Its a great project to work on, building a nice warm cozy home for them off the ground. And since I sold most of my ornamental plants due to the water shortage we have going on and went with fake plants...I see no reason to worry they will peck my pretties to death. Its all fake! And how hard would 3 hens be to keep clean?
> ...


Yep. And possums too. And hawks. But the hawks won't bother them due to the dogs out there with me during the day. Night night time is night night time. Last batch we had, they were about 4 feet off the ground surrounded with chickenwire and buried 12 inches deep re enforced with metal piping all around the bottom. And I latched their nest house at night so nothing could get in. But I had 6 of them and nobody helped me keep them clean or their nests. Actually, when it got dusk, they would just walk up the ramp as soon as I hollered NIGHT NIGHT. After they got all settled, I would latch the gate to the pen, and the hen house itself.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 29, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Heh, I don't know if I could do that today.  I was more willing to accept pain when I was younger.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 29, 2016)

I have pain in my head. Mental pain. I also have pain in my joints. I don't need any more so no worries about me being a cutter. I had a good friend that was, though. She would talk to me about it and I never understood it...then again...she didn't either.


----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 29, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Montrovant.  My motivation was one of concern.  Where I come from those I know who self harm would DIE if it got out in public.
> ...



Its a stress relief, just like my getting drunk when I couldn't handle things..we both found other healthy ways to get through the tuff times.. and mostly you being honest and open with yourself and others is why your clean today.

I went back to school when I got sober and studied addiction, wow the brain is amazing. Our addictions released a hormone called dopamines.. a feel good hormone. Sex, cutting drinking, drugs shopping eating..whatever releases them,, Meth releases the most at onetime, this is why people get addicted so quickly..
So does exercise, I am going to start walking tomorrow.. I just finished cancer treatment and am good. Now to get those dopamines rolling again...lol Look on youtube about those hormones..

Now that I talked your ears off...lol anyway I am glad your well.

.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 29, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


> So does exercise, I am going to start walking tomorrow


Get some trekking poles! I LOVE mine! With a bad hip and living at the top of a hill...its easy going down. Coming back up though? Its a bitch. And...trekking poles are great for cardio as well as leg workout. Google it.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 29, 2016)

Benefits of using poles for hiking, walking, balance & mobility.

I got mine on ebay. 15 bucks for the pair, free shipping!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 30, 2016)

Pair 2 Trekking Walking Hiking Sticks Poles Alpenstock anti-shock 65-135cm Black


----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 30, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Benefits of using poles for hiking, walking, balance & mobility.
> 
> I got mine on ebay. 15 bucks for the pair, free shipping!



I am going to get some , Thank you!!!!


.


----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 30, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Pair 2 Trekking Walking Hiking Sticks Poles Alpenstock anti-shock 65-135cm Black


I lived in Washington in High school and was in the hiking club. We took a week to hike in the Cascades, and down the coast from Canada..
You have a beautiful area to walk..I saw your walking pictures..very beautiful.

.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 30, 2016)

There is a story to those things. 
Every time I took the dogs to the beach for their walk, I would see this little old lady..older than me!..and her old husband....walking briskly along the hills and dales of town with him not far behind. Carrying two ski poles! I thought..wtf? They were all over town on those things, just bebopping along! So I came home and googled "ski poles for streets" and Trekking Poles popped up. I was instantly attracted and said MINE! 
They have shock absorbers, are adjustable, have wide cups on the bottom for sand if walking in soft areas otherwise it is just the tip of the pole. I can go up my hill, down my hill, around my hill and although my hip screams, I am not panting fixing to faint from the pain. I lost 15 lbs!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 30, 2016)

When you get them in the mail, be careful adjusting the heights of them. If you screw/pull past the line on the pole, you will never get it back together again due to the spring inside. MrG and I had a helluva time but finally got mine back together just from sheer cussing and screaming and stomping our feet with both pairs of hands forcing that sucker back in. There were no directions so we didn't know. To adjust, lightly twist the bottom portion of the pole to where you want it. Once there, lock it in place. Do both the same. Do NOT go past the line on the smaller extension pole. That is the end...the rest is all spring.
I adjusted mine to where my arms were level with my shoulders when upright and the top of the pole hitting that height. You can also put Trekking Poles in youtube and see vids of how its done..which way to position your hands, etc.


----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 30, 2016)

Gracie said:


> When you get them in the mail, be careful adjusting the heights of them. If you screw/pull past the line on the pole, you will never get it back together again due to the spring inside. MrG and I had a helluva time but finally got mine back together just from sheer cussing and screaming and stomping our feet with both pairs of hands forcing that sucker back in. There were no directions so we didn't know. To adjust, lightly twist the bottom portion of the pole to where you want it. Once there, lock it in place. Do both the same. Do NOT go past the line on the smaller extension pole. That is the end...the rest is all spring.
> I adjusted mine to where my arms were level with my shoulders when upright and the top of the pole hitting that height. You can also put Trekking Poles in youtube and see vids of how its done..which way to position your hands, etc.


How do you walk your dogs with the polls? I have streets with hills and the poles will come in handy. I have to sell something on ebay before I can buy some or look who takes a visa..I just transferred my paypal to the bank for a Macy's payment...lol


.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 30, 2016)

When I trek, I leave the dogs home. When I trek with them, I only use one pole...for the side with the bad hip. They are leash free at the beach. 

One pole comes in handy when you run across an asshole, too. It's great at waving and threatening said asshole with cramming it up his ass.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 30, 2016)

I still have this walking stick.


----------



## Kat (Jan 30, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I have pain in my head. Mental pain. I also have pain in my joints. I don't need any more so no worries about me being a cutter. I had a good friend that was, though. She would talk to me about it and I never understood it...then again...she didn't either.





Do cutters stop cutting? Like ones that did it as teens?


----------



## SixFoot (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Montrovant (Jan 30, 2016)

Kat said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I have pain in my head. Mental pain. I also have pain in my joints. I don't need any more so no worries about me being a cutter. I had a good friend that was, though. She would talk to me about it and I never understood it...then again...she didn't either.
> ...



I did.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 30, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > Gees.  I think that's kind of low to mention that.
> ...



Ditto though I have let my certification lapse.  I wasn't addicted though I am sure that invisible line was very close for me.  I am an ACOA and codependent though.  There are so many people hurting.  I wonder if C_K would be open to a forum just to discuss those kinds of issues?

But again here in the Coffee Shop, of course we share the serious stuff going on in our lives and we wouldn't be an on-line community if we didn't do that.  But we also are a family of characters and usually it is pretty lighthearted and all in fun in here.  Which is why I was fairly sure Montro was just being funny.  Plus I go through phases in the kitchen were I keep band aids pretty busy but it is in no way intentional.    (But just in case, it doesn't hurt to ask. . . )


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 30, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Montrovant.  My motivation was one of concern.  Where I come from those I know who self harm would DIE if it got out in public.
> ...



Oh wow Montro.  Then you weren't being funny.  I really did think you were joking.  Well, I'm glad you got the handle on that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 30, 2016)

Gracie said:


> That's really me in my avie.
> I live in a town.
> In a state.
> In the USA.
> ...



My daughter has chickens - she lives a bit further up the coast from you in the Monterey area.  She raises them strictly for the eggs from free range chickens--the only kind she will use if she has any choice at all.  The chickens aren't really completely free range as they are confined to the inside of two large fenced in back yards.  But they are happy chickens.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...



Oh, I was being funny, just about something real.    I'm not ashamed or concerned about my history of carving into myself.  It's something I did, particularly in my late teens and 20s, when I was a fairly unhappy person.  I don't do it anymore, but again, not because I am ashamed of it.  My life just doesn't really allow for it, and I'm far less unhappy than I used to be.

I was just using it as a way to say something silly about being able to take the sight of blood.


----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...



I had a recovery forum online for about 5 years, when I got sick I had to let it go. Many people came on it, but I am sure many members here would like to just lurk because they are known in this community. 
Some unhealthy person here might use it against them.. 

.


----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 30, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Being a teen is painful, other kids can be so mean when you are the most vulnerable and hormones coming in..
It seems that you have made peace with yourself Montrovant, took me almost to die to find peace. 

I knew if I didn't ask you I would be up all night thinking about it, this is what we do in recovery. 

Anyway Foxfyre, I will keep it light...



.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 30, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



That's a good point.  There's a lot of really mean and nasty people as well as really good folks at USMB and some indeed would use information maliciously.  And I understand what it is to battle a serious illness too, and glad you have emerged or are emerging from that.

By the way, I don't think you were out of line at all so no need to apologize.  Sometimes we can't be ourselves and keep it light.  We have gone through the loss of loved ones here, some are dealing with loved ones who are probably not long for this world on the vigil list up there right now, we have loved people through surgeries, serious illnesses, the loss of beloved pets, provided moral support for those who have lost jobs, had financial setbacks, or are dealing with other stresses in their lives.  And we also have enjoyed seeing folks experience the good stuff--new homes, new travel trailers, a new belt in karate, a new grandbaby, engagements to be married, new jobs, remodeling projects, hobbies, etc. etc. etc.

And we have about as eclectic bunch of folks who find some value in the Coffee Shop as is possible--no way we could ever hand pick a group as different as we all are.  And it sometimes takes a bit to get to know people and get comfortable with them here and understand their sense of humor and ways of expressing themselves and love them for that instead of being judgmental, but those who settle in here make that happen.  So in addition to be a place just to enjoy things and each other, joke and kid around, and share the more routine things of our lives, we also have our serious side.

And again welcome EagleWings.  I think we're going to like getting to know you a lot.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 30, 2016)

eagle1462010 said:


> I still have this walking stick.



That's pretty cool, eagle1462010.  Did you live in Japan?   Are you Japanese?  Great vacation?

And welcome to the Coffee Shop.  We're always happy to meet new friends.  Your first timer's complimentary beverage:


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 30, 2016)

Separate forum or the CS is available, either one is fine with me.  This is a sanctuary and will remain so.  Addictions are not in my wheelhouse, but I can throw in a prayer, make you smile or ask a question or two.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 30, 2016)

That was from a long time ago...........Stationed in Yokosoka Japan...............We had a trip to Mount Fugi...............the tats on the walking stick are done as you go to the top of Mt. Fugi......................It's was pretty cool going to the top...........Got all the stamps many years ago......

If you ever go there.......I suggest you try it out.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 30, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


> Being a teen is painful, other kids can be so mean when you are the most vulnerable and hormones coming in..
> It seems that you have made peace with yourself Montrovant, took me almost to die to find peace.
> 
> I knew if I didn't ask you I would be up all night thinking about it, this is what we do in recovery.
> ...



Hope you find the Coffee Shop helpful Eaglewings.  Like foxfire said, we handle heavy to light and everything in between.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 30, 2016)

eagle1462010 said:


> That was from a long time ago...........Stationed in Yokosoka Japan...............We had a trip to Mount Fugi...............the tats on the walking stick are done as you go to the top of Mt. Fugi......................It's was pretty cool going to the top...........Got all the stamps many years ago......
> 
> If you ever go there.......I suggest you try it out.



I'm afraid my mountain climbing days are probably mostly behind me, though I can still manage a hill or two.  But that is super cool.  And thank you for your service.  Again, welcome to our really weird and nutty family here.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > I still have this walking stick.
> ...



That looks good and chocolately.  I want too please!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 30, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



It does look good doesn't it?  A really well done hot chocolate is one of my very favorite beverages and that makes my mouth water.  Alas, I am currently doing the Budwig Protocol to complete the healing process since my surgery and neither sugar nor artificial sweeteners are allowed.  (I sometimes cheat but not to the extent of making a cup of hot chocolate.)


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 30, 2016)

Speaking of travel trailers--they were mentioned in a post somewhere today--how cool are these?  For extra credit, do you know what make and model these vehicles are?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 30, 2016)

I wonder how hot chocolate made with honey instead of sugar would taste?  Would somebody try that and let me know?  I'm allowed honey.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 30, 2016)

Partly sunny and 44 degrees here.  Winter has been very mild this year, which makes me nervous for the second half.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 30, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Partly sunny and 44 degrees here.  Winter has been very mild this year, which makes me nervous for the second half.



I hear that though typically there is almost always a spell in every January with warmer than usual temperatures.  We're to be in the 60's today and tomorrow, temps drop fast on Monday with a chance for snow Monday night and Tuesday.


----------



## Dhara (Jan 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> I wonder how hot chocolate made with honey instead of sugar would taste?  Would somebody try that and let me know?  I'm allowed honey.


It would taste great.  A bit different yet still yummy.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 30, 2016)

I have to get going and get ready to go to work, but wanted to stop by an say Happy Saturday!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 30, 2016)

blackhawk said:


> What do you think of this cover of the Simon and Garfunkel classic The Sound of Silence? I might like this version a little better.


The visuals definitely add to the narrative although lyrically it isn't much different from the original.  I guess my generation was left to our own devices to imagine the visual representation of the lyrics.  Good rendition, though.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 30, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Makin' me feel old here...my oldest granddaughter just turned 14, that means the daughter will be 34 this year?  Where did the time go?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 30, 2016)

Gracie said:


> GW, I don't have a prob with butchering chickens and whatnot. I wouldn't get attached to all the farm animals if I knew they were going to be food eventually. I'd love to have chickens again, but its a pain in the ass keeping their cages clean.


They are messy, probably why my buddy prefers I not keep them here.  That, and they are noisy.  Still, nest fresh eggs and free-range chicken...mmmm, mmmm, GOOD!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 30, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Sheesh, I go do something else after posting and come back to find I've somehow stirred up controversy!
> ...


I've been developing knots at the firs joint of some of my fingers.  They are not painful and xrays show no indication of arthritic involvement.  Last week, while visiting my chiropractor for some other problem, he noted that I had Heberdens nodes.  Aha!  He told me they are age-related and there isn't much I can do about them.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 30, 2016)

Gracie said:


> That's really me in my avie.
> I live in a town.
> In a state.
> In the USA.
> ...


Me!  Me!  Once I get settled in Willow, will have  chickens.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 30, 2016)

Inlaws got here about 2 hours ago. Fixing dinner now. I will be in and out. MrG will be on my pc tonight cuz sister in law will be in his room on his pc. Me, I will be watching tv. Unless I can figure out her tablet and can find the password for the WIFI. But I think I will more than likely have my pc until around midnight...then MrG will take over and go play his games.

Not sure about chickens now. I want to find a mini camp trailer. Ol Dark Fury has an interesting thread about being snowbirds and I have always wanted to do that. Been looking for RVs for some time now but that thread just got me more motivated.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 30, 2016)

The West Virginia county right across the Ohio River was once what folks called "wide open".  That's not a reference common to places out west with expansive skies and 'don't fence me in' attitudes.  In my story, "wide open" means more like an east coast reference. Like the New Jersey Tony Soprano and his crew ran.  Gambling, prostituton, extortion were the enterprises tolerated in Hancock County.  You may have heard of the Youngstown starter?  It was basically a couple sticks of TNT wired to the engine.  Scores were settled with devices like that.

There is a small bush league horse racing track in Hancock County.  Waterford Park held thoroughbred racing, stale popcorn, guys in shiny suits and a brace of off track bookies.  My Aunt Ruth and her husband, Uncle Jerry operated a bar and grill located right across Route 2 from the track.

Aunt Ruth was my maternal grandmother's sister.  She was only seven or eight years older than my Mom and was more of a big sister to her than an aunt.  Ruthie, as she was known, always had a new Cadillac and a diamond ring big enough to have sunk the Titanic if there were no icebergs available.  Ruthie would cruise the highways of the Tri-State area in her Caddy while singing with great gusto.  She would crank up the car radio and keep time by thumping that diamond ring on the steering wheel. She was a great fan of the pop music playing in the mid sixties.  "Dizzy!  I'm so dizzy my head is spinning.  Like a whirlpool it never ends!"  Ruthie was happy, boisterous and consistently flat.

On Sundays, we would visit Aunt Ruth and Uncle Jerry at their home out front of the bar.  My cousins Dennis and Marcy were six or seven years older than me and big influences.  I wanted Dennis' dirt bike and I wanted Marcy.  They would take me and my brother back across the parking lot to the bar.  Dennis would open the door and we would go into the dark, DARK bar.  The smell of stale beer and disinfectant rushed up my nose and took control.  So I'm now out two of my five senses.  My eyes took forever to adjust to the dark windowless bar until the glare of the neon Budweiser sign proved that color still existed.  The flat beer aroma stained my sinuses until a whiff of a freshly lit Pall Mall in the corner of Dennis' lip tok over.

He had a jar of quarters stashed behind the bar and dropped three of them into the juke box.  "Go ahead!  Fire it up!" Dennis said.  My brother ran over to the Wurlitzer and started pushing buttons.  Marcy nodded toward a door behind the bar and beckoned me.  In a flash, I followed her to the back room where banks of slot machines stood ready for me to drop quarters and pull handles.  The wheels spun and came up all BARS! 

Then the music from the juke box blared from the speakers up by the ceiling.  " Dizzy!  I'm so dizzy my head is spinning!"


----------



## Gracie (Jan 30, 2016)

I changed my mind again. I want chickens. No travel trailer, lol.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 30, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I changed my mind again. I want chickens. No travel trailer, lol.



Maybe buy a trailer you can sell chicken sandwiches out of?


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 30, 2016)

Last night I told a friend of mine about my realization that I might be out of touch with popular culture because I could not recognize the faces on the covers of the tabloid papers arrayed at the grocery store checkout lines.  He told me an even more dire story.

He was watching the 1982 movie Poltergeist with his 14 year old son.  My friend had to explain to his son why the television set went to static after playing the National Anthem.  His son did not understand why a TV station would go off the air!

What a world we live in.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 30, 2016)

All is not lost, some trucks still have crank windows.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 30, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Last night I told a friend of mine about my realization that I might be out of touch with popular culture because I could not recognize the faces on the covers of the tabloid papers arrayed at the grocery store checkout lines.  He told me an even more dire story.
> 
> He was watching the 1982 movie Poltergeist with his 14 year old son.  My friend had to explain to his son why the television set went to static after playing the National Anthem.  His son did not understand why a TV station would go off the air!
> 
> What a world we live in.



I wonder how they did it in the remake?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 30, 2016)

Today started off bad but didn't end up that way, a good thing.  First thing we got up early to head up to Fort Stanton NM to check it out, about a 3 hour drive.  Didn't get enough sleep so I was a little cranky anyway, well we got to Alamogordo stopped for a potty brake then decided we'd have lunch in Ruidoso.....  Getting out of the car my good cane fell out from beside the seat and rolled under the car, the wife looked and told me it was in the middle, I would have to back up......  As I backed up the cane decided to roll some more...... right under the drivers side tire......  I just about lose it...... snapped in half........   On the way out of Alamogordo we stopped to fill the gas tank and grab a couple of sodas, damn!  Left my wallet at home.......  Tried her card, denied, went in tried it there, denied, paid for the sodas and gas with cash, wiped out my cash stash.....  Now I'm furious and we're fighting.....
Decide to go home but before we do I stop to have a cigarette and try and calm down.  As I'm doing that it occurs to me what probably happened so I call the number on the card..... it was a replacement..... 5 minutes later it's activated.  Okay, it's starting to get better.  Now it's been a half hour and by now most places are serving lunch so we get lunch then finally head up the mountains.  Quick stop in Ruidoso, two wrong turns (bad signage) then we finally make it to Fort Stanton.  
The Fort though needing some work is pretty well kept up, two living historians doing 1850s Army, one in the "visitor center" and one in a recently restored barracks.  Of course the living historians and I chat at length, the wife finds a book she likes and all too soon we have to head home.  Finally get home, fed the cats, heat up some leftover Chicken and Broccoli Stir Fry I made a few days ago and a couple of hours later the wife lays down and is currently sound asleep.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 30, 2016)

Oh yeah, the other day the wife had another preliminary phone interview that involves her (still active) clearance, another promising possibility.   They have openings in DC, Las Vegas and....... Albuquerque........


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 30, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Oh yeah, the other day the wife had another preliminary phone interview that involves her (still active) clearance, another promising possibility.   They have openings in DC, Las Vegas and....... Albuquerque........



Do you want to go back to DC?  I would rather live in Albuquerque than Las Vegas or DC, but then I'm a bit prejudiced.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 30, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> All is not lost, some trucks still have crank windows.



My Subaru has crank windows.


----------



## Dhara (Jan 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yeah, the other day the wife had another preliminary phone interview that involves her (still active) clearance, another promising possibility.   They have openings in DC, Las Vegas and....... Albuquerque........
> ...


New Mexico truly is the "Land of Enchantment".


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > All is not lost, some trucks still have crank windows.
> ...



I remember my father telling a story about my sister (who is a bit less than half my age) not knowing how to open the window when she got in a car with crank windows.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 30, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre's sore back and painful shoulder,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Chris's new job,
GW's new job,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
Mr. Kat
For every happiness for Sherry and WQ,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Againsheila, Alan, Noomi, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yeah, the other day the wife had another preliminary phone interview that involves her (still active) clearance, another promising possibility.   They have openings in DC, Las Vegas and....... Albuquerque........
> ...


No, we DO NOT want to go back to DC.  She told them we would prefer Albuquerque and if not there then Las Vegas.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 31, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I got tickled at my 88 year old aunt.  I was picking her up for a doctor's appointment in my 20-yr-old Subaru when one of her neighbors hailed her.  She was frantically trying to find the button to lower the window to talk to her and I had to remind her she had to crank it down.  It had been so long since she had done that, she had forgotten.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 31, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I hear that.  Albuquerque, like Alamogordo, is 20 minutes from cool temperatures, trees, etc. and unlike Alamogordo, it is a city with a small town feel (to us anyway) but all the big city amenities.  It has its good points and not so good points like everywhere else, but most people who live here any length of time don't want to leave.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 31, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



It does have a lot of really neat stuff.  Like anyplace else, it has much to commend it and much to condemn it.  I don't know if we will die here, but for now it is home.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 31, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Today started off bad but didn't end up that way, a good thing.  First thing we got up early to head up to Fort Stanton NM to check it out, about a 3 hour drive.  Didn't get enough sleep so I was a little cranky anyway, well we got to Alamogordo stopped for a potty brake then decided we'd have lunch in Ruidoso.....  Getting out of the car my good cane fell out from beside the seat and rolled under the car, the wife looked and told me it was in the middle, I would have to back up......  As I backed up the cane decided to roll some more...... right under the drivers side tire......  I just about lose it...... snapped in half........   On the way out of Alamogordo we stopped to fill the gas tank and grab a couple of sodas, damn!  Left my wallet at home.......  Tried her card, denied, went in tried it there, denied, paid for the sodas and gas with cash, wiped out my cash stash.....  Now I'm furious and we're fighting.....
> Decide to go home but before we do I stop to have a cigarette and try and calm down.  As I'm doing that it occurs to me what probably happened so I call the number on the card..... it was a replacement..... 5 minutes later it's activated.  Okay, it's starting to get better.  Now it's been a half hour and by now most places are serving lunch so we get lunch then finally head up the mountains.  Quick stop in Ruidoso, two wrong turns (bad signage) then we finally make it to Fort Stanton.
> The Fort though needing some work is pretty well kept up, two living historians doing 1850s Army, one in the "visitor center" and one in a recently restored barracks.  Of course the living historians and I chat at length, the wife finds a book she likes and all too soon we have to head home.  Finally get home, fed the cats, heat up some leftover Chicken and Broccoli Stir Fry I made a few days ago and a couple of hours later the wife lays down and is currently sound asleep.



Sorry about the cane.  I am sure most of us can relate to a day much like yours, although smart phones and garmin have helped me a lot.  This cash stash, cough, couogh, interesting concept.  Never heard of that before, cough, cough.  I am sure none of the other guys have one cough, cough.  I must becoming down with something.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 31, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



We have a booth at the local fair and I have had a lot of fun with crank windows on trucks. I show the grandparents the crank and they ask the kids what is that for?  Let the bewildered looks begin!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 31, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Today started off bad but didn't end up that way, a good thing.  First thing we got up early to head up to Fort Stanton NM to check it out, about a 3 hour drive.  Didn't get enough sleep so I was a little cranky anyway, well we got to Alamogordo stopped for a potty brake then decided we'd have lunch in Ruidoso.....  Getting out of the car my good cane fell out from beside the seat and rolled under the car, the wife looked and told me it was in the middle, I would have to back up......  As I backed up the cane decided to roll some more...... right under the drivers side tire......  I just about lose it...... snapped in half........   On the way out of Alamogordo we stopped to fill the gas tank and grab a couple of sodas, damn!  Left my wallet at home.......  Tried her card, denied, went in tried it there, denied, paid for the sodas and gas with cash, wiped out my cash stash.....  Now I'm furious and we're fighting.....
> ...


That's okay, generally when it comes to cash stash 99% of the time it's already in the wife's hands.........


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 31, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> That's okay, generally when it comes to cash stash 99% of the time it's already in the wife's hands.........



Makes you a one percenter buddy.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 31, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


One of the real positives about Alamogordo are the house prices, we could pick up a good sized "fixer upper" for under 60K, hire day labor to do all the heavy lifting and demo work while I supervise and do some of the work myself.  The cost of remodeling would be 2/3ds less than hiring a contractor so very, very affordable, heck I could build my own kitchen cabinets for a fraction the cost of buying new pre-built ones, more money for nice appliances.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 31, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Last night I told a friend of mine about my realization that I might be out of touch with popular culture because I could not recognize the faces on the covers of the tabloid papers arrayed at the grocery store checkout lines.  He told me an even more dire story.
> 
> He was watching the 1982 movie Poltergeist with his 14 year old son.  My friend had to explain to his son why the television set went to static after playing the National Anthem.  His son did not understand why a TV station would go off the air!
> 
> What a world we live in.



I may be showing my age if I say I remember when the only channel in England was the BBC and they had intervals between programs. They had things like a potter making a pot on a turning wheel, to fill up the space between programs. Then there was the test card which came on for a while after the programs were finished.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 31, 2016)

Just got back from some quick shopping, among the items I picked up was some JB Weld epoxy and a 7/8" x 36" oak dowel rod to fix the cane.  The head (handle) of the cane is an old white marble door knob, just need to shave the end down to fit into knob and maybe taper the rod down to the foot.  

For those youngsters among us this is an old style marble door knob;


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 31, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Which of course is the proper place for it.  (ducks. . . . .)


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 31, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Just got back from some quick shopping, among the items I picked up was some JB Weld epoxy and a 7/8" x 36" oak dowel rod to fix the cane.  The head (handle) of the cane is an old white marble door knob, just need to shave the end down to fit into knob and maybe taper the rod down to the foot.
> 
> For those youngsters among us this is an old style marble door knob;



They look like quail eggs.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 31, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Like she holds on to it...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 31, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I would rather live in the woods with no running water, no flush toilets, chopping wood to keep warm than go back to DC...oh, wait...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 31, 2016)

Wow!  I cannot fathom how quickly January 2016 whisked by!  It's colder again today but still killer icy.  I have to put cleats on to take care of the goats.
Well, my fav news story for 2015 seems to have come to a "tragic" end (quoted from news coverage).  Amur the tiger and Timur the goat, who became friends in a Siberian animal park, seem to have had a fight.  I wouldn't call it "tragic", though.  I thought the tiger had finally eaten the goat.  Turns out the goat was just being a goat, pushing and poking the tiger, finally jumping on top of the resting cat.  The tiger grabbed the goat by his scruff and gave him a good "what-for" shake.  The keepers removed the goat from the enclosure.  I figure it was a good thing, the goat was disciplined like a tiger cub would have been...not killed and eaten, though.


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 1, 2016)

Say goodnight Gracie I'm outta here...


----------



## Gracie (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## SixFoot (Feb 1, 2016)

Morning. How's everyone's pain lev--I mean, day going so far?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 1, 2016)

Good morning!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 1, 2016)

I just got a message about a job offer.  A company saw my resume and they just called (I didn't answer because I screen all of my calls).  I let them leave a message and they are offering me an interview for the job of a benefits specialist.  I'm going to have to look into it.  It might be a good opportunity.  If it is and if I get this job, I would have to give up one of my other jobs.  Dilemmas.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 1, 2016)

Happy Monday !


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 1, 2016)

Where is everyone today??


----------



## peach174 (Feb 1, 2016)

I don't know, but no one was here yesterday.
Strange.
Is everybody as busy as I have been lately?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 1, 2016)

peach174 said:


> I don't know, but no one was here yesterday.
> Strange.
> Is everybody as busy as I have been lately?



This place is dead!  Maybe they are out enjoying some nice weather.    It's good to get away from this place sometimes.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 1, 2016)

^^^

Not the Coffee Shop, but the forum is what I should have said.    I love the Coffee Shop.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 1, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> ^^^
> 
> Not the Coffee Shop, but the forum is what I should have said.    I love the Coffee Shop.




It has not been very active on the forum for the last 2 weeks around here.
Not much is really happening right now.
I think it will pick up tomorrow after the Iowa Caucus votes.


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 1, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I just got a message about a job offer.  A company saw my resume and they just called (I didn't answer because I screen all of my calls).  I let them leave a message and they are offering me an interview for the job of a benefits specialist.  I'm going to have to look into it.  It might be a good opportunity.  If it is and if I get this job, I would have to give up one of my other jobs.  Dilemmas.



Best news on a Monday Morning!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 1, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Morning. How's everyone's pain lev--I mean, day going so far?



Good morning.  Pain level down in my shoulder but I slept wrong and have a bit of a 'crick' in my neck.  Working it out.  Major annoying.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 1, 2016)

And good morning all.  To peach174 and ChrisL et al, I agree not much going on out there on the other forums except the usual sniping and trolling that is super boring to me.  And it is why I don't venture out there much anymore.  I think it even gets boring for the snipers and trolls.     But in here, I think all is well.  There is an ebb and flow to the Coffee Shop.  Sometimes most of us are more involved in real life stuff and hopefully that is a good thing and there won't be a lot of activity and that's okay.  And sometimes it's really jumping which is fun. 

I'm happy Timur didn't do any damage to his goat buddy.  And I'm thinking like GW seemed t be saying, that if no skin or bones were broken; i.e. the goat wasn't injured, he was just being disciplined and was in no danger.  I bet there was no reason to separate them.  On the other hand you never know when normal instincts could kick in with a wild animal and the fact is, most Tigers would view a goat as a tasty snack.


----------



## SixFoot (Feb 1, 2016)

30,000+ posts, perhaps it's time for a USMB Coffee Shop V.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 1, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> 30,000+ posts, perhaps it's time for a USMB Coffee Shop V.



Nope
The new forum has taken care of that little problem.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 1, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> 30,000+ posts, perhaps it's time for a USMB Coffee Shop V.





SixFoot said:


> 30,000+ posts, perhaps it's time for a USMB Coffee Shop V.



Peach is right.  A lot of us didn't like the Xenforo software at all, but before C_K made the swtich to this from the former V-Bulletin software, the Coffee Shop was so active and was getting so many views that it was bogging down the entire board.  So C_K closed it after 80,000+ posts and we resumed with Coffee Shop II.  It got more than 25,000 posts before the same problem occurred and we had to close and start Coffee Shop III that only lasted 2800 or so posts before we had to close it.  But the new software seems to have solved the problem and we can probably go indefinitely with Coffee Shop IV.  I have Coffee Shop V all ready to go in my files though should that be necessary.  

Some members want to catch up from the last time they posted when they come in and that's neat, but most of us don't want to expend that much time and effort.  So we read back a few posts or a page or two and just pick up where we are.  Sort of like we would do in a real life community meeting spot.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 1, 2016)

Coffee Shop V would look better in the heading though.  Too many read the thread topic as Coffee Shop intravenous


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm finally awake.  Couldn't sleep last night, finally went to bed around 3 am and thankfully (for the wife) she let me sleep. 
Woke up to temps in the upper 30s with a rain snow mix, yesterday it was in the 70s.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 1, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I just got a message about a job offer.  A company saw my resume and they just called (I didn't answer because I screen all of my calls).  I let them leave a message and they are offering me an interview for the job of a benefits specialist.  I'm going to have to look into it.  It might be a good opportunity.  If it is and if I get this job, I would have to give up one of my other jobs.  Dilemmas.



Wow.  A job you would really like?  One you really want?  I need to know what kind of vibes to send here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 1, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> I'm finally awake.  Couldn't sleep last night, finally went to bed around 3 am and thankfully (for the wife) she let me sleep.
> Woke up to temps in the upper 30s with a rain snow mix, yesterday it was in the 70s.........



You too?  We woke up to a pretty substantial dusting of snow this morning but it has pretty well melted now.  But they're forecasting more of the same today along with high winds.  We'll see.  Forecasting for our area isn't exactly an exact science.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 1, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I just got a message about a job offer.  A company saw my resume and they just called (I didn't answer because I screen all of my calls).  I let them leave a message and they are offering me an interview for the job of a benefits specialist.  I'm going to have to look into it.  It might be a good opportunity.  If it is and if I get this job, I would have to give up one of my other jobs.  Dilemmas.


Good luck, Chris!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 1, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> And good morning all.  To peach174 and ChrisL et al, I agree not much going on out there on the other forums except the usual sniping and trolling that is super boring to me.  And it is why I don't venture out there much anymore.  I think it even gets boring for the snipers and trolls.     But in here, I think all is well.  There is an ebb and flow to the Coffee Shop.  Sometimes most of us are more involved in real life stuff and hopefully that is a good thing and there won't be a lot of activity and that's okay.  And sometimes it's really jumping which is fun.
> 
> I'm happy Timur didn't do any damage to his goat buddy.  And I'm thinking like GW seemed t be saying, that if no skin or bones were broken; i.e. the goat wasn't injured, he was just being disciplined and was in no danger.  I bet there was no reason to separate them.  On the other hand you never know when normal instincts could kick in with a wild animal and the fact is, most Tigers would view a goat as a tasty snack.


Report mentioned broken skin, but no surprise.  They might wait until a nearby female tiger goes out of heat.  The keepers are attributing Timur's testiness to that little tidbit.  Of course, the goat _was_ pushing it a bit.  The tiger finally pushed back.
My brief forays into the USMB jungles have been disappointing lately, too. I'll start reading a thread until it degenerates into the more typical one-on-one sniping and name-calling.  Seems like only a few posts in, most of them are not worth wasting time with.  I do like stopping by the CS, though.  People are...well, decent here.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 1, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm finally awake.  Couldn't sleep last night, finally went to bed around 3 am and thankfully (for the wife) she let me sleep.
> ...


It's sunny here now but there's still storm clouds all around us.  Nothing here stuck to the ground and it's almost 50 degrees and like you we're having strong winds.  
The wife just received another follow up job call, they want a face to face....... Grand Junction CO....... an 11 hour drive......


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 1, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Last night I told a friend of mine about my realization that I might be out of touch with popular culture because I could not recognize the faces on the covers of the tabloid papers arrayed at the grocery store checkout lines.  He told me an even more dire story.
> ...



BBC is a great news organization though and if you only got to have one channel, that wouldn't be a bad one to have.  I find a LOT on BBC America to watch here.  They are the best outlet for Star Trek reruns too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 1, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



So is Grand Junction appealing to you?  It is a really neat area--high desert similar to here but colder winters and hotter summers.  Quite a bit to do if you're really active--biking, hiking, river rafting, etc.; not as much to do for the more physically subdued.  We had a chance to transfer there once, but declined due its remote location, not being close to anywhere, and, at that time, not that good of roads to drive to.  That has probably improved though.


----------



## SixFoot (Feb 1, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Coffee Shop V would look better in the heading though.  Too many read the thread topic as Coffee Shop intravenous



I think I might've even asked if that's what it meant. lol


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 1, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Right now the wife is concentrating on getting a job, almost anywhere and no, Grand Junction is not high on my list of places to live.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 1, 2016)

It was a good day in used vehicles, several deliveries and even more inventory came in.  Slowly the growth is returning.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 1, 2016)

There's a another job in Phoenix that the wife said no to, it's a short term Project Management position that may or may not be renewed.  They called her back today and offered $85 per hour but again they can't guarantee the contract will be renewed........


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 2, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre's sore back and painful shoulder,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Chris's new job,
GW's new job,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
Mr. Kat
For every happiness for Sherry and WQ,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Againsheila, Alan, Noomi, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I just got a message about a job offer.  A company saw my resume and they just called (I didn't answer because I screen all of my calls).  I let them leave a message and they are offering me an interview for the job of a benefits specialist.  I'm going to have to look into it.  It might be a good opportunity.  If it is and if I get this job, I would have to give up one of my other jobs.  Dilemmas.
> ...



I'm not sure yet!  Lol.  I called back yesterday and left a message, but haven't heard anything yet.  I don't really know anything about this job.  I don't remember applying for it!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2016)

It was beautiful here yesterday.  60 degrees, partly sunny.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2016)

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2016)

Coffee shop is empty again today, huh?  Well, I've got my coffee!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 2, 2016)

Good morning Chris.  I'm a bit slow getting up and around this morning plus did some chores before checking to see what's on the computer today.  But neither the snow nor the wind developed for us unless it all happened (and melted) before I woke up this morning.  But the sky is somewhat overcast--our local ground hog almost certainly did not see his shadow.

So time for coffee. . . .


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Montrovant (Feb 2, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


>



I am going with Carolina.  I am predicting a close score, but I find it more likely that Carolina blows Denver out than Denver wins.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 2, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Well, nobody expected Denver to beat New England either, so we'll see.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 2, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



That's true.  I just think Carolina has been so dominant this season, including the playoffs, that they will be very hard to beat.  That's even more the case with Manning playing......less than stellar football at this stage of his career.

Still, the Pats are a good example.  I expected them to go undefeated a few years back and the Giants beat them.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 2, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Coffee shop is empty again today, huh?  Well, I've got my coffee!


Just woke up at 10 AM after going to bed at 4 AM that's why I'm just arriving.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 2, 2016)

Yesterday was bad here, but not very cold. in the 40's
We had hail, high winds and rain off and on all day long.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 2, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Yesterday was bad here, but not very cold. in the 40's
> We had hail, high winds and rain off and on all day long.



Ah so.  I wondered where the bad weather we were supposed to have went.  You got it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 2, 2016)

The severe weather map looks like Save, BBD, and 007 are all getting clobbered today.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2016)

Hopefully everyone stays safe!


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 2, 2016)

My replacement cane is coming along nicely, working on tapering it down to maybe a half inch at the foot.  I'll take pictures when it's done.


----------



## SixFoot (Feb 2, 2016)

I smoked a bowl and did a mean karaoke to The Sound of Silence by Disturbed. Today was fine.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 2, 2016)

Went to my usual Tuesday Thrift Shop Treasure hunting. Didn't find much, but I did get 4 large oval shape, 2 smaller oval shaped canvases that someone donated and still in the plastic wrap. I stared at them....remembering. Then I looked at my hands..remembering. And the gal said take all for 8 bucks. So I did.
Now I get to see how my hands do with a brush again. Will I fail? I dunno. But I'm gonna give it a shot.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 2, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> The severe weather map looks like Save, BBD, and 007 are all getting clobbered today.



The winds might relocate us closer to Lake Erie....lights have flickered three times now.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 2, 2016)

Y'all are getting what just left us. The back yard is a mess. Branches everywhere, swing knocked over and the roof of it across the yard, etc. I coulda sworn it was a damn tornado. I'm surprised the neighbors tree didn't land on our roof. It's a eucalyptus....not good in high winds. But...it's still standing. Thankfully.

Y'all be careful. That was one BIG WINDY storm and yep...it's swooping your way.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 2, 2016)

Mrs. Liberty was up and about when I left for work this morning which doesn't happen very often.  I met up with her in the kitchen for hug and said if I hug you and go to work there will be six more weeks of winter.  Hugged her and said goodbye, see you at lunch.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 2, 2016)

Just checked the weather map again and I think Illinois isn't going to get hit with this one, but Kansas, Iowa, Wisconsin, and Michigan are.  And further south there are all kinds of flood warnings and Ernie S. area is under a huge area of tornado watch.  Speaking of which, has anybody seen Ernie lately?  He hasn't posted in the Coffee Shop for several days and that's not like him.  I'm getting concerned.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 2, 2016)

I hope he is battened down!


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 2, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Just checked the weather map again and I think Illinois isn't going to get hit with this one, but Kansas, Iowa, Wisconsin, and Michigan are.  And further south there are all kinds of flood warnings and Ernie S. area is under a huge area of tornado watch.  Speaking of which, has anybody seen Ernie lately?  He hasn't posted in the Coffee Shop for several days and that's not like him.  I'm getting concerned.


I'm fine. Just involved in other things. The bar has required some plumbing repairs and I've been trying to replace the starter on my tractor. In order to get at one bolt, I had to disconnect the front end loader on one side which is a bear without the engine running, then remove the sub frame that the loader mounts to. I have the starter unbolted and free of the bell housing, but I'm going to have to remove the main hydraulic return line to get it out of the spot it's stuck in.
Another 3 hours and I'll be back at Doc's for the late shift. Should be getting in about 5 AM.


I saw the warnings earlier, but we've gotten just a bit of rain and some gusts to maybe 20 MPH.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 2, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > The severe weather map looks like Save, BBD, and 007 are all getting clobbered today.
> ...



Windproof candles?


----------



## Sherry (Feb 2, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Just checked the weather map again and I think Illinois isn't going to get hit with this one, but Kansas, Iowa, Wisconsin, and Michigan are.  And further south there are all kinds of flood warnings and Ernie S. area is under a huge area of tornado watch.  Speaking of which, has anybody seen Ernie lately?  He hasn't posted in the Coffee Shop for several days and that's not like him.  I'm getting concerned.



Sunny and high of 83 today and tomorrow...try not to hate us.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 2, 2016)

Sherry said:


> Sunny and high of 83 today and tomorrow...try not to hate us.



Our skin cancer index is really low tomorrow....


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 2, 2016)

Seem like our typical winter weather has decided to winter South.  We don't even have much of a snow pack around here.  Avalanche conditions are rife because every time there's a melt down, a layer of ice (shear layer) stays and the next batch of snow builds up on that shear layer.  Right now, there must be about 5-6 shear layers up in the higher elevations.  It is cold right now, in the teens, but that's not unusual for these parts.
I got a lot of chores done today.  The partner showed up briefly to pamper his goats and then went back to town.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 3, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Coffee shop is empty again today, huh?  Well, I've got my coffee!
> ...



All sleepy heads!  Rise and shine!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 3, 2016)

Happy Wednesday, sleepy heads!


----------



## peach174 (Feb 3, 2016)

Morning !

It got down to 15 this morning ! Burrrrr........ and I have to leave early this morning to do monthly groceries.
Not a happy camper this morning grrrrrrr  


I think this lizard has been watching too many Pinky and Brain Cartoons.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 3, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Morning !
> 
> It got down to 15 this morning ! Burrrrr........ and I have to leave early this morning to do monthly groceries.
> Not a happy camper this morning grrrrrrr
> ...



Lol!  My son used to have one of those!


----------



## SixFoot (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## saveliberty (Feb 3, 2016)

Morning, go stand in the corner sixfoot.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 3, 2016)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Just checked the weather map again and I think Illinois isn't going to get hit with this one, but Kansas, Iowa, Wisconsin, and Michigan are.  And further south there are all kinds of flood warnings and Ernie S. area is under a huge area of tornado watch.  Speaking of which, has anybody seen Ernie lately?  He hasn't posted in the Coffee Shop for several days and that's not like him.  I'm getting concerned.
> ...



I might get a bit irked, but I couldn't ever hate you.     By the way, is there a date for the big day?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 3, 2016)

And good morning everybody.  I rose but it will take awhile for me to shine, Chris.   And I feel your pain Peach.  Wednesday is our grocery shopping day too, and I'll have to do it by myself today as one of the volunteers at the hospital just called in sick and Hombre will pull an extra shift this afternoon.  At least driving is getting a bit easier all the time for me--I am seeing real progress with my shoulder now.  I am glad Save hasn't been blown into Lake Erie yet and glad Ernie checked in and he's okay too and I hope GW doesn't have to drive through any of those avalanche areas he was talking about.  I have been reading that there have been 10 deaths from avalanches in the USA since mid January.  And waiting for wedding bells for Sherry and WQ.  And everybody else I hope you get snow where you want, better weather where you need it, and all is well.

Coming up on 10 a.m. here and it's still 20 degrees outside.  Got really cold last night but the sun is shining and there's no wind today so far, so it's all good.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 3, 2016)

Oh and here is your  morning math quiz.  Be careful.  It isn't as obvious as it first looks:


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 3, 2016)

Oh, I see what you mean with one coconut half, not two halves.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 3, 2016)

Who's throwing a Super Bowl party?  Who's going to one?

Here's a game we play during the festivities.  It involves everyone's favorite Super Bowl activity, the commercials.

Divide them into categories.  Insurance/credit cards/financial institutions, soft drinks, alcoholic drinks, cars and car services, junk food, television programs and movies, pharmaceuticals, vacation spots and cruises.

Everyone gets a category. Now, count how many commercials in your category were aired and the winner takes home the uneaten bean dip!,


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 3, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


At 7:45, I had been in bed for about an hour. I slept til 1


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 3, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Well, since you work most every night, that is to be expected.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 3, 2016)

Tuesdays, I'm the big bad bouncer dude. Don't laugh. I have a definite advantage tucked in my waist band. 
I'm generally at the bar, cleaning up and counting out 'til nearly 4 then we stop for breakfast 'til 5 or so. Of course, I can't settle in for a while, so I get to hear the school bus turning around here at the dead end about the time I'm pulling up the blankets.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 3, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Who's throwing a Super Bowl party?  Who's going to one?
> 
> Here's a game we play during the festivities.  It involves everyone's favorite Super Bowl activity, the commercials.
> 
> ...



That would be really fun.  However, Hombre and I will probably be the only ones to attend our Super Bowl party.  And I wouldn't be surprised if we didn't sleep through part of it as that is usually the routine for Sunday afternoons.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 3, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Tuesdays, I'm the big bad bouncer dude. Don't laugh. I have a definite advantage tucked in my waist band.
> I'm generally at the bar, cleaning up and counting out 'til nearly 4 then we stop for breakfast 'til 5 or so. Of course, I can't settle in for a while, so I get to hear the school bus turning around here at the dead end about the time I'm pulling up the blankets.



I still hope you're taking care of Ernie.  If you make it too hard on him, all that time and effort won't be worth it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 3, 2016)

Speaking of taking care of things. I have to go get some dinner on the table for Hombre and me and take care of some other chores I've been sort of trying to ignore all day.  Later gaters.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 3, 2016)

Today it got up to almost 70! No wind, either. Clear skies. I have my capri leggings on, my flip flops and a tank top. I also got to do some gardening! Boy, have I missed that! All this week, it is going to get warmer and warmer and warmer. Tomorrow 75 plus degrees. Day after, up to 80 supposedly. It remains to be seen but I'm diggin' it! Kinda tired now but it's a good tired from raking, snipping, shoveling, pruning.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 3, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Who's throwing a Super Bowl party?  Who's going to one?
> ...


That's okay.  As my beloved Pittsburgh Steelers are not involved in this year's Super Bowl (a rare occurrence), I'll no doubt watch some of it, but tune to Downton Abbey at 9:00.

Incidentally, if you play the commercials game, take TV shows and movies as your category!


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 3, 2016)

Rough day today, not sleeping well, I'm a side sleeper and no matter which side I'm on the hand on the side I'm sleeping on goes to sleep and after about an hour wakes me due to the pain, I have a chiro appointment Friday.  Also my lower GI track was in knots this morning and my stomach was in pain then a few hours ago developed a pulled muscle in my left shoulder/neck not to mention I generally feel like shit.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 3, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Who's throwing a Super Bowl party?  Who's going to one?
> 
> Here's a game we play during the festivities.  It involves everyone's favorite Super Bowl activity, the commercials.
> 
> ...


As usual I'm planning a shopping trip during the Stuper Bowel........


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 3, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Who's throwing a Super Bowl party?  Who's going to one?
> 
> Here's a game we play during the festivities.  It involves everyone's favorite Super Bowl activity, the commercials.
> 
> ...



I have to work!!!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 3, 2016)

Oh man!  I didn't even think of that!    I'm going to miss the whole Super Bowl!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 3, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Oh man!  I didn't even think of that!    I'm going to miss the whole Super Bowl!



   Can you DVR it?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 3, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Oh man!  I didn't even think of that!    I'm going to miss the whole Super Bowl!
> ...



It's not the same though!  I think I might be able to stream it live from the cellphone, but that's not the same as hanging out with friends and watching or just being home to watch it.  Oh well, tis not the end of the world, just something I haven't really thought about much until now.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 3, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Oh I agree.  But at least you could zip through to see all the special ads everybody will be talking about, see the halftime show if that is you cup of tea, and pick out the highlights of the game.  Then again on Super Bowl Sunday, sometimes employers sort of arrange it so you can work and watch. . . .maybe?


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 3, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Rough day today, not sleeping well, I'm a side sleeper and no matter which side I'm on the hand on the side I'm sleeping on goes to sleep and after about an hour wakes me due to the pain, I have a chiro appointment Friday.  Also my lower GI track was in knots this morning and my stomach was in pain then a few hours ago developed a pulled muscle in my left shoulder/neck not to mention I generally feel like shit.



I do not feel shit nor anything similar.  Stepped in it more than a few times.  Hands going to sleep at night is a normal adjustment to landscape season, lasts about six weeks


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 3, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Lol!  Probably not, but if things are slow, I can just take peeks.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 3, 2016)

Potty breaks during the game, so I don't miss commercials.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 3, 2016)

Then the big question, will we see boobs at half time?


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 3, 2016)

Never really liked Janet Jackson as much after that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 3, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Rough day today, not sleeping well, I'm a side sleeper and no matter which side I'm on the hand on the side I'm sleeping on goes to sleep and after about an hour wakes me due to the pain, I have a chiro appointment Friday.  Also my lower GI track was in knots this morning and my stomach was in pain then a few hours ago developed a pulled muscle in my left shoulder/neck not to mention I generally feel like shit.



I wonder if this Budwig protocol I'm doing would help you and/or Gracie or anybody else having chronic issues?  I'm in my third week now, which is too early for a firm verdict, but I'm sure feeling pretty good and it does seem like some of the issues I was having have improved.  You can read up on it on the internet.  Since you're already on a low sugar regime, it should be a piece of cake for you.

It isn't medicine or a cure-all.  But it provides ammo to prompt your body to heal itself.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 3, 2016)

This morning started out in the low 40s and peaked early afternoon at about 50, then it has done a steady slide to about 32.  I say about because it is alternating between rain and snow now.  A good breeze too.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 3, 2016)

What is Budwig Protocol?

As long as I have ability to move around the room, I do get 7 hours sleep. Just not all at once. Recline to bed, bed to recliner. If I wanna knock myself out completely:

10pm 1 vicodin
11pm 10mgs melatonin
12am 1/2 cup of wine
1am 1 xanax
2am 1 benadryl

I wake up at 1pm without getting up once. 
But I only do that rarely. Like when the inlaws are coming and I have to let MrG sleep in my room. Suffice it to say....inlaws from now on have to stay in a motel. That shit knocks me out but it does a number on my intestines.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 3, 2016)

Falling to sleep is not a problem.  Waking at 4 or 5 and getting back to sleep can be.  My brain tries to fix every conceivable issue I can think of.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 3, 2016)

Gracie said:


> What is Budwig Protocol?
> 
> As long as I have ability to move around the room, I do get 7 hours sleep. Just not all at once. Recline to bed, bed to recliner. If I wanna knock myself out completely:
> 
> ...



The Budwig Protocol is a special scientifically formulated diet with different regimes depending on what you want to treat.  The cancer diet is the most strict, but others are designed to target specific complaints.  You can read up on it by googling Budwig Center or any of numerous websites discussing or commenting on the protocol.  You probably would have to buy Dr. Budwig's books to get all the information and a full discussion on the science behind it.

For instance for Rheumatoid Arthritis::
Alkaline Forming Foods For A Balanced And Healthy Diet

The anti-cancer diet:
The Budwig Diet - Flaxseed Oil And Cottage Cheese Quark Diet

In December, Hombre and I visited some dear old friends in West Texas.  We really thought it was the last time we would see the guy because he had advanced stage squamous cell skin cancer that had covered most of one ear, was moving down his neck and was in his lymph system.  The doctors said nothing could be done short of amputating the entire ear, much of the neck muscle and then aggressive chemo.  He had refused.  But he did go on the very strict Budwig Cancer diet.  And in six months he was cancer free.  His onocologist couldn't believe it but told him Tommy, whatever you're doing, keep it up, because you are cancer free.

The center is quick to advise that what works for one may not be the right course of action for another and different people react differently.  I decided to try it just because there were so many things wrong with me post surgery and after looking at it, figured it couldn't hurt me.  And I honestly do believe most or all of that is improving and clearing up.  My next round of blood tests should tell the tale.  I do know that in three weeks it seems that I have more energy, less pain, am sleeping better, and I know my skin, that was a mess, is obviously improved.  I'm doing the less restrictive protocol and I'm sold.

I would advise to follow their cautions about not combining this with other therapies though.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 3, 2016)

I bookmarked it. Most of the foods listed I already eat. Some, I can't due to gastro probs.


----------



## Sherry (Feb 3, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



The beginning of Spring...symbolic as a new beginning.



saveliberty said:


> Oh, I see what you mean with one coconut half, not two halves.



Good catch...also 3 bananas instead of 4.



Nosmo King said:


> Who's throwing a Super Bowl party?  Who's going to one?
> 
> Here's a game we play during the festivities.  It involves everyone's favorite Super Bowl activity, the commercials.
> 
> ...



Our party will only consist of WQ, my son and me...we have a list of all our favorite foods. Go Panthers!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 3, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Rough day today, not sleeping well, I'm a side sleeper and no matter which side I'm on the hand on the side I'm sleeping on goes to sleep and after about an hour wakes me due to the pain, I have a chiro appointment Friday.  Also my lower GI track was in knots this morning and my stomach was in pain then a few hours ago developed a pulled muscle in my left shoulder/neck not to mention I generally feel like shit.
> ...


I'm supposed to currently be on the BART diet, Bananas, Applesauce (which I hate), Rice and Toast.  My problem is I see it as Bavarian, Asian, Roman and Tahitian..........  Guess I should really do it as it's supposed to be.......


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 3, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Morning !
> 
> It got down to 15 this morning ! Burrrrr........ and I have to leave early this morning to do monthly groceries.
> Not a happy camper this morning grrrrrrr
> ...


15?  Ain't no thang.  Par for the course around here this time of year.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 3, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Who's throwing a Super Bowl party?  Who's going to one?
> ...


Best time to beat the crowds!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 3, 2016)

It was a pretty nice day again today here.  Some rain, but in the upper 40s/low 50s which is quite warm for us this time of year.  I can deal with a little bit of rain for the warmth.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 3, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > What is Budwig Protocol?
> ...



A quick look shows the Budwig diet cuts out fatty meats and sugar.  I could probably do without the meats, but sugar?  I drink tea all day and I don't much like honey.


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 3, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Unless you are on the strictest cancer treatment diet, there are a few other sweeteners allowed but yes, sugar is a no no.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 3, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I drink a lot of green tea. HOT green tea. Sometimes I add honey but mostly I use sugar. I like sweet tea. I won't stop the sugar, although I have not eaten fatty meats in a very long time. I barely eat anything any more. I even gave up my beloved bacon. But sugar in my tea or coffee? Nope. I won't give that up.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 3, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie and Colonel,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre's sore back and painful shoulder,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Chris's new job,
GW's new job,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
Mr. Kat
For every happiness for Sherry and WQ,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Againsheila, Alan, Noomi, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 4, 2016)

Well I got about 6 hours sleep before my right hand woke me up.  The neck is a little better and I don't feel as bad as I did yesterday, hope that continues........  Had a nice bowl of rice this morning and sipping on coffee praying it doesn't mess up my stomach......
Cold this morning, for this area, in the low 30s, had to put my robe on until the furnace warmed up the house some.


----------



## SixFoot (Feb 4, 2016)

Woke up to a back spasm this morning and now I can't lift my right arm. Looks like a rope under my skin from my neck to my shoulder blade. Gonna be a fun day in the clinic.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 4, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Tuesdays, I'm the big bad bouncer dude. Don't laugh. I have a definite advantage tucked in my waist band.
> ...


I try, Foxie, but I really need a keeper. I am blessed or cursed by the absence of ever feeling hungry. I frequently need to be reminded to eat. I've gotten on a weight gain kick and have put on a few pounds, but I really need another 10 or 15 pounds on me to get up to snuff.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 4, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Woke up to a back spasm this morning and now I can't lift my right arm. Looks like a rope under my skin from my neck to my shoulder blade. Gonna be a fun day in the clinic.



I had back spasms right after my surgery in September--had never experienced them before.  Not fun.  Fortunately they have not reoccurred since I came home.  Hope they find a quick and relatively painless fix for you and you aren't in for the long haul of adhesive capsulitis (frozen shoulder) that I've been dealing with since last July.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 4, 2016)

in the 





Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



At least stock up on bottles of Ensure and/or Boost and keep a supply in the fridge at home and at Docs.  Set your watch alarm or whatever works for you to remember to grab and chug one at least a couple of times a day.  That will help make sure you're getting good nutrients as well as some calories. It would be a shame if you neglected you to the point you won't be able to enjoy all the effort you've put in to build something super neat.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 4, 2016)

blackhawk said:


>



Why do fishermen leave this out of the fish story?


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 4, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> in the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cooking for one is a drag, so, unless I have a guest, I grab a burger or pizza. I do stop for breakfast after my late shifts, but that's generally waffles, bacon and eggs, not exactly a balanced diet. Maybe some Ensure would be good to have around.
My weight gain kick go to is a concoction I first had in Jamaica. I get out the blender and put in 12 oz pineapple juice, 12 oz of half and half, 6 oz coconut milk and a banana. I give it a whirl and drink it all, usually in about an hour. It's a bit over 2,000 calories and tastes great. It gives me a lot of electrolytes and the fruit and potassium I should be getting.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 4, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Mangia!!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 4, 2016)

Good afternoon coffee shoppers!


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 4, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Good afternoon coffee shoppers!


Thursdays generally are happy here, Chris. Thursday is my day off. Back to working on the tractor, a little at a time. I'm limited by a sore knee. Someone spilled a drink at Doc's last night and I slipped and fell on my left knee. It hurt like hell at the time, but feels pretty good today as long as I don't push it too hard.


----------



## SixFoot (Feb 4, 2016)

I sure do love being treated like some lowlife junkie when I'm seething in pain in the ER.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 4, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon coffee shoppers!
> ...



Take care of that, Ern!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 4, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> I sure do love being treated like some lowlife junkie when I'm seething in pain in the ER.



Sorry to hear about that.  Unfortunately, that is a consequence of the society we live in today.


----------



## SixFoot (Feb 4, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > I sure do love being treated like some lowlife junkie when I'm seething in pain in the ER.
> ...



Speaking of consequences; I recorded the incident and will be tagging Mercy Hospital in it.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 4, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



What reason did they give you?  Did they end up giving you any pain medication?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 4, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Only the married ones.


----------



## SixFoot (Feb 4, 2016)

blackhawk said:


>


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 4, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



Did they refuse to treat you?  That is not allowed I don't think.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 4, 2016)

Okay boys and girls, today's pop quiz is on practical economics:


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 4, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I believe it depends on the type of injury.  Not every injury is an emergency.  Although with some things (e.g. experiencing chest pain) they will pretty much automatically run certain tests, at least, with other things they might just send you to a non-ER doc.  I don't know that there is any sort of requirement in giving pain meds.  Considering the amount of fraud that is attempted with drugs in the ER (from what ER nurses I know have told me) I would think that there is often a good deal of skepticism if people come in asking for drugs without clear reason.

I don't think the ER can refuse to treat a medical emergency, regardless of any status of the patient, but there is probably leeway in how they treat things and whether they are considered emergency situations.


----------



## SixFoot (Feb 4, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I was in too much pain to communicate any further than I already had (which included checking in, telling them what's wrong, then going through triage, again telling them what's wrong), so when the third person started asking me the same questions, I interrupted with, "I'm in a lot of fucking pain, can somebody please help me??"

She told me not to cuss at her, and she left. 30 minutes later, another nurse came in to ask me the same questions for the fourth time, and then left me alone for another 15 minutes before my wife helped me out to the parking lot, where we called 911 and had me transported to another hospital 45 miles away.

The EMT's had me stabilized and communicating coherently by the time we arrived, and those doctors immediately gave me a muscle relaxer and a CAT scan of my neck. I was in, treated, and out within 45 minutes.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 4, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



Well, glad to hear you were taken care of.  Good luck to you.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 4, 2016)

You know, a lot of emergency rooms are very hesitant to give out heavy duty pain pills because they get a lot of abusers coming in, also paperwork involved.  They want to give you some Vicodin or Motrin and send you on your way to your PCP and let THEM write out a prescription for you.  Not that this is necessarily right in all instances, but that is how they do things now.


----------



## SixFoot (Feb 4, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> You know, a lot of emergency rooms are very hesitant to give out heavy duty pain pills because they get a lot of abusers coming in, also paperwork involved.  They want to give you some Vicodin or Motrin and send you on your way to your PCP and let THEM write out a prescription for you.  Not that this is necessarily right in all instances, but that is how they do things now.



I'm definitely finding that to be the case, but damn, the last time I went to the (their) ER was in 2013 when my thumb got crushed in a wood splitter.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 4, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay boys and girls, today's pop quiz is on practical economics:


Ya left off one other option.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 4, 2016)

Had a busy day today, the repairmen for the roof ans fascia showed up today, the garage door tech showed up to replace a busted gear on one of the door openers, phone calls left and right and finally the police detective arrived........

It seems he needed a written and signed 'intent to prosecute' from me on the perp who broke into the car.  I'm guessing either the DA wants all his/her ducks in a row or the defense lawyer is playing legal games.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 4, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I dunno?   Does that look like a "biggun" to you?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 4, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Had a busy day today, the repairmen for the roof ans fascia showed up today, the garage door tech showed up to replace a busted gear on one of the door openers, phone calls left and right and finally the police detective arrived........
> 
> It seems he needed a written and signed 'intent to prosecute' from me on the perp who broke into the car.  I'm guessing either the DA wants all his/her ducks in a row or the defense lawyer is playing legal games.



Did I miss your post about your car being broken into?  Did you lose anything important?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 4, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay boys and girls, today's pop quiz is on practical economics:
> ...



Demolition?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 4, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...


That's f**d up!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 4, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > You know, a lot of emergency rooms are very hesitant to give out heavy duty pain pills because they get a lot of abusers coming in, also paperwork involved.  They want to give you some Vicodin or Motrin and send you on your way to your PCP and let THEM write out a prescription for you.  Not that this is necessarily right in all instances, but that is how they do things now.
> ...



Well, that would be a circumstance in which they would probably give you pain killers.  If you have an obvious serious injury causing you pain, then I don't see them denying meds for that.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 4, 2016)

Of course if someone comes in after a car accident with obvious injuries, then the emergency room will give them medication.  If you come in saying your back hurts or what not, that is not a visible injury, so they are going to err on the side of caution and give you a script for a less potent med and tell you to make an appointment with your PCP in most cases.  Sometimes they will give you meds but refuse to write a prescription.  Sometimes they might do both for you if they can find that you have a history of surgery or some other serious problem that definitely requires meds.  They would want you to see your own doctor though.  They won't keep writing prescriptions for you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 4, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



But demolition costs money and doesn't put any into your pocket.  If you sell it, you at least put some money in your pocket and it is the buyer's problem what to do with it.  If you fix it, you could move into one habitable room and live there mortgage free and use the money you aren't paying for a mortgage or for rent to do the necessary repairs a little at a time as you have time and money.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 4, 2016)

Accuweather just posted the Spring forecast:


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 4, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Accuweather just posted the Spring forecast:


Your map is missing some parts of the US...


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 4, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Had a busy day today, the repairmen for the roof ans fascia showed up today, the garage door tech showed up to replace a busted gear on one of the door openers, phone calls left and right and finally the police detective arrived........
> ...


Ya must have.  It was the end of November, it appears the primary battery had lost enough of it's charge to be able to lock the vehicle (the Prius).  A known thief seems to have been checking door handles and found ours unlocked, took all the CDs in the car (about 20 to 30) and about $10 in cash and change.  The responding officers who took the report also dusted for prints but I was told later they couldn't find a match, well it seems the perp was concentrating in our area and already had an extensive rap sheet (a meth addict) and had left readable prints on another car.  When they busted him they told him they had his prints but not from which vehicle, thinking they had him on all of them he confessed.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 4, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Not always, sometimes the best option is to tear it down and build new, that house looks like it would fit that category.  Trying to restore it would cost twice as much so probably isn't a viable option, unless you have that kind of money.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 4, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Accuweather just posted the Spring forecast:
> ...



Yes.  I wonder if Accuweather knows about Alaska and Hawaii?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 4, 2016)

Probably not.  Aren't we both those little islands off the CA coast?  Neither are really part of CONUS.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 4, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay boys and girls, today's pop quiz is on practical economics:



Insure it then let the tree fall on it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 4, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Probably not.  Aren't we both those little islands off the CA coast?  Neither are really part of CONUS.



Ah well we all have our cross to bear.  The New Mexico state government still receives queries from U.S. citizens elsewhere wanting to know if a visa is required to visit here, and it is not uncommon for New Mexicans to order something from another state and being advised that they cannot ship to a foreign country.  The New Mexico Magazine runs a regular feature:  "One of our 50 is missing."


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 4, 2016)

A home I watch for snow birds has a video surveillance system, which made my day more interesting.  It seems someone further down the no outlet road died in their car on Tuesday night/Wednesday early morning.  The Sheriff's Department got in touch with me to view the footage as it shows the road very well.  I didn't ask, because it is an ongoing investigation, but it appears they suspect someone was with the person or may be responsible in some capacity.  I spent part of the afternoon and again this evening giving access to the house.  Hope it helps surviving family.


----------



## Sherry (Feb 4, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay boys and girls, today's pop quiz is on practical economics:



When I was a kid, I loved watching This Old House, and have always dreamed about working on a fixer upper. I like the show on HGTV called Rehab Addict...that chick is handier than a lot of men. I would feel such a sense of accomplishment to restore a house to it's original beauty.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay boys and girls, today's pop quiz is on practical economics:


FIX IT! Love it!


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 5, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


I was taught about hunting that there's bragging deer and eating deer.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 5, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Probably not.  Aren't we both those little islands off the CA coast?  Neither are really part of CONUS.
> ...


Once, when I told someone I had lived in New Mexico, I was asked what side of the road they drive on there. I told them "Both."

Ahh Saturday nights in SW Albuquerque....


----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2016)

I got a dresser today. Been thinking all damn day what to paint on it. Decisions decisions.
Currently it is butt ugly. White, with blue drawer with some handles missing.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 5, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



That depends on how much it would cost to fix it up, I think.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 5, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Accuweather just posted the Spring forecast:



Never would I listen to such a forecast when they can't even get next week right!  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 5, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



That's what I was thinking.  I think fixing it up would cost a lot more than demolishing it.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 5, 2016)

It's snowing pretty good here now.  I just went outside and took a few pictures.    Enjoy Montrovant!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 5, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Now that you mention it, I do sort of remember that, but not clearly.  Alas, in the matter of theft, if the police recovered the items, after they don't need them as evidence, you can get them back.  But in most cases, if the items are not recovered, the victim is screwed even if they arrest  the perpetrator and he confesses.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 5, 2016)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay boys and girls, today's pop quiz is on practical economics:
> ...



I would love to do that too Sherry.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Accuweather just posted the Spring forecast:
> ...


Look at the Gulf Coast. Occasional heavy rain. Well geniuses,  Pensacola and Mobile get more rain/year than any other US cities. Heavy rain is relative, I guess. In Albuquerque, 1" of rain is heavy rain, here, it's a sun shower. 13" is moderately heavy rain. 2 years ago in April, we got 26" in a 24 hour period.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> It's snowing pretty good here now.  I just went outside and took a few pictures.    Enjoy Montrovant!
> 
> View attachment 62421 View attachment 62423 View attachment 62424



I've never been to New England but it appears to be gorgeous year round as evidenced in your photos.  I heard on the news you could get six or more inches of snow today though so hope you stocked up on the Cheetos and popcorn.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 5, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


This guy apparently steals to support his drug habit so everything he steals he unloads as fast as he can and what he can't sell he tosses in the trash so there's nothing to be recovered.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 5, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



And I think your perception is absolutely on track.  According to a police officer we had address our Senior saints recently, these days, so many people without funds to support their habits are hooked on legal and illegal substances, it has affected almost every aspect of our culture, and not in a good way.  And if an addict needs his fix and doesn't have the funds, he doesn't care who he hurts to get it.


----------



## Dhara (Feb 5, 2016)

Having a great day today.  The sun is shining, I've got some time to myself.  My wife returns home after being gone a week.  Enjoying life  Wishing you all the same.


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm pooped! Got up at...gasp...8:30am to hit a yard sale that wasn't even going on due to the seller being an idiot. So..I busied myself with taking a LONG walk on the beach with the dogs, then moved the patio furniture out of the shed back to the yard, then got the dresser set up and ready to sand and then spackle holes in it then paint, then I did a wee bit of yard work, did all the wash, cooked breakfast, hung up my cool sarong drapes, went back outside for awhile and now I wanna lay down on my hippie bed next to my sarong hippie drapes and take a nap! But I don't dare. I won't sleep tonight if I do.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 5, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Probably not.  Aren't we both those little islands off the CA coast?  Neither are really part of CONUS.
> ...


No surprises.  Loads of online "operators" assume the 'AL' is the abbreviation for Alaska.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2016)

FYI DIY tip!
Want a perky look in yer bedroom that has some color? Fold a sarong in half lengthwise, stitch long ends together, use as body pillow cover! I am working on one right now and it's going to look awesome!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 5, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


When I hunt for me, eating deer (moose) are sufficient.  When guiding  out-of-state trophy hunters, bragging deer (moose) are required.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 5, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I'm pooped! Got up at...gasp...8:30am to hit a yard sale that wasn't even going on due to the seller being an idiot. So..I busied myself with taking a LONG walk on the beach with the dogs, then moved the patio furniture out of the shed back to the yard, then got the dresser set up and ready to sand and then spackle holes in it then paint, then I did a wee bit of yard work, did all the wash, cooked breakfast, hung up my cool sarong drapes, went back outside for awhile and now I wanna lay down on my hippie bed next to my sarong hippie drapes and take a nap! But I don't dare. I won't sleep tonight if I do.



I had you down for the late shift anyways...


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 5, 2016)

As promised, the finished cane:


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 5, 2016)

Ugh, I'm not doing well with the free Java course I'm taking.  I just got done with the third section.  At the end of each section is an exam.  At the end of section 1 I got a 90% on the exam.  Section 2 I got a 75%.  This time I got a 67%.

Admittedly, after I saw the correct answers and a little bit of the reasons for them, I understood, and one wrong question I really should have gotten right but I lost track of things, but still.  That's a definite downward trend and I am thinking I may not be able to remember all of this programming crap; when I'm done (if I finish) will I have any clue how to do the basic things I learned in the beginning?

This is just making me pessimistic about my ability to finish any sort of degree and remember the majority of the information.  It's not like I'm going to enjoy any class I take; it's just a means to an end, that being a job when I can't nanny anymore.

I'm intelligent enough to understand how things work (particularly with a good teacher, which admittedly I don't really have in this Java class) but I don't trust my memory for things I don't enjoy.

Ah, all the reasons that I'm not an overly happy person come to the fore when I have to worry about how I will deal with the future when my situation changes.  

On a happier note, the little one did great in karate today.  She got new stripes on her belt and will be testing to go up in color next week.  She's still a 6 year old girl who's only taken a dozen or so classes, but she does a very good job while she's with her sensei.  If only I could get her to practice at  home.....


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 6, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


You gotta move it and process it. It should taste good.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 6, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pooped! Got up at...gasp...8:30am to hit a yard sale that wasn't even going on due to the seller being an idiot. So..I busied myself with taking a LONG walk on the beach with the dogs, then moved the patio furniture out of the shed back to the yard, then got the dresser set up and ready to sand and then spackle holes in it then paint, then I did a wee bit of yard work, did all the wash, cooked breakfast, hung up my cool sarong drapes, went back outside for awhile and now I wanna lay down on my hippie bed next to my sarong hippie drapes and take a nap! But I don't dare. I won't sleep tonight if I do.
> ...


I fell asleep cuddling with Karma. I hope it didn't fuck up my sleep tonight.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 6, 2016)

That's a nice cane, Ringel! What is on the top? Alabaster? Porcelain?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 6, 2016)

I can't use a cane. Leaning on the top kills my wrists, so my trekking pole doubles as a cane cuz I can grip it sideways and it has a strap attached to help support my wrist.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 6, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ugh, I'm not doing well with the free Java course I'm taking.  I just got done with the third section.  At the end of each section is an exam.  At the end of section 1 I got a 90% on the exam.  Section 2 I got a 75%.  This time I got a 67%.
> 
> Admittedly, after I saw the correct answers and a little bit of the reasons for them, I understood, and one wrong question I really should have gotten right but I lost track of things, but still.  That's a definite downward trend and I am thinking I may not be able to remember all of this programming crap; when I'm done (if I finish) will I have any clue how to do the basic things I learned in the beginning?
> 
> ...


Some people do better in a real classroom environment with certain subjects, I'm one of those, especially with some of the more advanced techie stuff.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 6, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I can't use a cane. Leaning on the top kills my wrists, so my trekking pole doubles as a cane cuz I can grip it sideways and it has a strap attached to help support my wrist.


Whereas with me gripping a trekking pole makes my hands go numb.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 6, 2016)

Gracie said:


> That's a nice cane, Ringel! What is on the top? Alabaster? Porcelain?


Marble (antique) door knob, the shaft is a red oak dowel that I shaped, sanded, stained with red mahogany then hit with Tru Oil.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 6, 2016)

Montrovant, it is not about remembering everything you learned, it is being exposed to all of it so it is easier to relearn if your job requires it.  For instance I may not remember if a plant has a cell wall or not, but the fact I know there is a question to be answered puts me ahead of someone that never heard of one.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 6, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I fell asleep cuddling with Karma. I hope it didn't fuck up my sleep tonight.



I am emphasizing the cuddling part.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 6, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> As promised, the finished cane:



Lovely!  Great job!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 6, 2016)

Good morning, coffee shoppers!  Hope you are having a wonderful weekend!  I took a few more pictures yesterday just before sunset because I wanted to capture the sparkling snow.  You really can't see the sparkling, but the pictures are pretty nonetheless.  Enjoy those of you who like the snow!


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 6, 2016)

It is winter wonderland when snow is on branches and lit by the sun.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 6, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> As promised, the finished cane:



Wow.  The walking sticks Hombre makes from time to time (and always gives away) are really rustic.  This one is classy and beautiful.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 6, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ugh, I'm not doing well with the free Java course I'm taking.  I just got done with the third section.  At the end of each section is an exam.  At the end of section 1 I got a 90% on the exam.  Section 2 I got a 75%.  This time I got a 67%.
> 
> Admittedly, after I saw the correct answers and a little bit of the reasons for them, I understood, and one wrong question I really should have gotten right but I lost track of things, but still.  That's a definite downward trend and I am thinking I may not be able to remember all of this programming crap; when I'm done (if I finish) will I have any clue how to do the basic things I learned in the beginning?
> 
> ...



Good for the little one.  And don't beat yourself up too much.  You are no doubt out of the habit of doing coursework which is a mild handicap that will pass.  And ask yourself too if this Java programming is fascinating to you--something you really enjoy and look forward to doing.  Or something you do because you 'need' to do it.  If it is the latter, you may not have a strong aptitude for that particular thing, but it doesn't mean that you don't have aptitude for anything.  And if you do enjoy it, in most of the techy stuff, it is my experience that I don't really 'learn' it until I put it into practical application.  Then the stuff stored in your brain that you may not really recall for a test is still there and comes to the surface as something familiar to you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 6, 2016)

This is for those of you who know SFC Ollie who was the very first member to join the Coffee Shop when it first opened and an important part of our family here for years, his beloved Colonel crossed the rainbow bridge today.  Sending him and Mrs. O comfort and love.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 6, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ugh, I'm not doing well with the free Java course I'm taking.  I just got done with the third section.  At the end of each section is an exam.  At the end of section 1 I got a 90% on the exam.  Section 2 I got a 75%.  This time I got a 67%.
> ...



There is no class I might take that would be fascinating to me.    Like work, school is something I do/will do because I need to, not because I want to.

I'm taking this free class now because if I happen to be good at programming, I can then take a more traditional class in it and hope that leads to a job when I'm done with the nanny gig.  I don't have much in the way of marketable skills, nor do I have the money to go through many different paid classes, so I need to try and be as sure as I can before I pay for a college degree, even if it's only an associates.  Since I'm also limited to online courses, and I already spend a lot of my free time on the computer, a computer-based degree seemed like a good potential fit.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 6, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Montrovant, it is not about remembering everything you learned, it is being exposed to all of it so it is easier to relearn if your job requires it.  For instance I may not remember if a plant has a cell wall or not, but the fact I know there is a question to be answered puts me ahead of someone that never heard of one.



Well, up to now I've been mostly solving problems where I just have to insert or replace a bit of code.  When I get further along and they have me writing my own code from scratch, I'll probably need to know a lot of what I'm learning now.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 6, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant, it is not about remembering everything you learned, it is being exposed to all of it so it is easier to relearn if your job requires it.  For instance I may not remember if a plant has a cell wall or not, but the fact I know there is a question to be answered puts me ahead of someone that never heard of one.
> ...



Don't you have texts or places you can go to look things up?  I studied a heck of a lot of stuff in college that I needed later on, but had to go back and look it up.  But because I had studied the information, I knew what to look up and where to find it.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 6, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant, it is not about remembering everything you learned, it is being exposed to all of it so it is easier to relearn if your job requires it.  For instance I may not remember if a plant has a cell wall or not, but the fact I know there is a question to be answered puts me ahead of someone that never heard of one.
> ...



...and you will have the benefit of doing it more often to help remember.  I have had to learn a lot this last year as a new manager.  It is doable.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 6, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I don't buy that any human is disinterested in everything.  And we all have our own 'genius' in something.  My best Mama Fox counsel is to keep looking until you find something that you love doing and look forward to doing each day.  That will be what you are supposed to do.  And you will be thrilled that it will be so easy for you to learn.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 6, 2016)

If you find the right vocation, it will not seem like work.  Learn this and repeat often.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 6, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Yeah, there's places to look things up, including from Oracle (the company that owns Java).  If I have to keep looking up each new type of code I learn, how to implement all of the myriad methods of doing things, though, I don't think I'll be able to do much with it.

There are a few reasons I might not be getting some of this as quickly as I think I should.  The class is actually from a school in Spain, so there's some language issues; I'm not doing direct interaction with teachers, just watching videos and trying to solve problems, sometimes reading posts from other students to see if they provide clearer answers; and I haven't been doing it for very long, so I don't know what kind of pace of learning is reasonable.  

I did well in school when I was young, but once I moved down to Florida in 10th grade, I pretty much abandoned it.  Even when I was doing well, it wasn't a matter of enjoying the work I don't think, more that I was intelligent enough that the work was fairly easy for me and I was around a bunch of other intelligent kids, so getting work done and getting good grades was socially important.  Once I lost that after moving, school was just boring and I ended up quitting and getting a GED (well, technically they kicked me out because I wasn't going, I didn't formally drop out ).  

So yeah, it's been a long time since I was in school and longer since I actually tried to work at it.

I'm just afraid of making the wrong choice in getting some sort of college degree because once I do I may just be stuck with it.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 6, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Everything I might do for work?  Yeah, I'm disinterested.  I'm not going to make any money watching shows, playing video games, or reading books.  That's about the extent of things I enjoy doing with my time, and I'm not good enough at the games to make a living from it.  

To me work is measured in degrees of suck.  I am looking for what sucks the least, not what I will enjoy, because that is almost certainly an unattainable goal.  I've never understood people talking about enjoying work; maybe there will be moments during work that are enjoyable, but for the most part, it's that thing you do because you have to to get money.  When someone says that if they won the lottery they'd probably end up working because they'd be bored I am completely baffled; get some hobbies!    If I didn't need to work it wouldn't even be a consideration that I'd do it anyway.  Maybe I'm just odd, but the idea that work will end up being something I enjoy sounds silly to me.  Even some careers that look, from outside, like they'd be fun......I think I would not actually enjoy.  Professional athlete?  Sure, the idea of making money playing a sport sounds great, but I imagine it's actually a whole lot of boring, grinding work that we don't usually see.  Musician?  Yeah, I had fun playing in bands when I was younger.....but only while I could do it for fun.  When it started becoming too much like a job, too serious, less carefree and fun, I didn't want to do it any more.  There are other similar things, and not only are they all probably a lot more work than they appear at a casual glance, they are also the kinds of careers that the vast majority of people who try them go nowhere with them.

What I do now is as close to enjoying a job as I can imagine getting and I was very lucky with this situation.  

No, my pessimism and experience tell me not to look for an enjoyable job.  I just want to find something I can do that will allow me to live relatively comfortably while remaining in this area so I can stay close to the little one.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 6, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Maybe there is an aptitude there that you haven't explored.  On line games or apps for games are a huge industry now.  I think only those who really enjoy playing the games could design a game others would enjoy playing.  I suggest you try to find a course to learn how to do that and find out whether that is your special area of 'genius'.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 6, 2016)

Saw this post on Facebook, this guy is impressive when he's playing both simultaneously :


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 6, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I do appreciate all the encouragement I've gotten about this.  I tend to pessimism, particularly when it comes to work and my future, so now that I'm seriously trying to figure out what I'm going to do next, it leads to me feeling frustrated or even hopeless about things.  It's just the way I am, a big part of the reason I spent my early adult life unhappy.

I've got fallbacks if I have trouble getting a job when I am done here.  I really want to be able to stay, though, because if I end up having to move back to Florida, I'm pretty sure I'll almost never see the little one.  That might be bad for her and certainly would be for me.

I'm taking today and tomorrow off from the Java class.  I was pulling out my hair kind of frustrated with it last night, and the Super Bowl is tomorrow, so it's a good time to step back.  I'll try going into the fourth section on Monday and see how that goes.  If it continues to be too difficult to grasp, I might switch to an Oracle tutorial and see if that provides an easier to understand form of teaching.  I can still also try a different computer-related field, networking or web design, something along those lines.

The little one is 6 1/2 years old now, and I don't know how much longer I'll be needed here, so I'm feeling somewhat pressed for time.  My employer has not been pressuring me, but she has brought it up, and if I'm going to take 2 years to get some sort of associate's degree, time may be a factor.  I really would like to be enrolled in an online college by the time the little one turns 7, just a few months away.  Hopefully by the end of this month I will be able to make a decision about whether programming is something I think I can do.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 6, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Good morning, coffee shoppers!  Hope you are having a wonderful weekend!  I took a few more pictures yesterday just before sunset because I wanted to capture the sparkling snow.  You really can't see the sparkling, but the pictures are pretty nonetheless.  Enjoy those of you who like the snow!
> 
> View attachment 62547 View attachment 62548 View attachment 62549 View attachment 62550


That white stuff looks familiar, I know I've seen it somewhere before.........


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 6, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Moving, aging, processing, lots of work.  There's an easy 800-900 lbs of meat on an average moose.  That much meat can last several years for just me.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 6, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Good morning, coffee shoppers!  Hope you are having a wonderful weekend!  I took a few more pictures yesterday just before sunset because I wanted to capture the sparkling snow.  You really can't see the sparkling, but the pictures are pretty nonetheless.  Enjoy those of you who like the snow!
> 
> View attachment 62547 View attachment 62548 View attachment 62549 View attachment 62550


Looks like it should look here, but doesn't. It's slick ice and very little snow cover at all.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 6, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> This is for those of you who know SFC Ollie who was the very first member to join the Coffee Shop when it first opened and an important part of our family here for years, his beloved Colonel crossed the rainbow bridge today.  Sending him and Mrs. O comfort and love.


All the best wishes to Ollie and Colonel.  No doubt he will be waiting at the rainbow bridge to cross over with his best buddy, Ollie!  Sorry, Ollie.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 7, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre's sore back and painful shoulder,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Chris's new job,
GW's new job,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
Mr. Kat
For every happiness for Sherry and WQ,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Againsheila, Alan, Noomi, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 7, 2016)

Houses in Unusual Places


----------



## Gracie (Feb 7, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > This is for those of you who know SFC Ollie who was the very first member to join the Coffee Shop when it first opened and an important part of our family here for years, his beloved Colonel crossed the rainbow bridge today.  Sending him and Mrs. O comfort and love.
> ...


This ^
Colonel was/is very handsome, and yes...he will patiently be awaiting at attention at Rainbow Bridge for Ollie. Well, when he hears his steps. Meanwhile, Colonel is at ease, rolling in mud and grass like a puppy and eating chocolate kisses given to him by a very nice man in a very muddy pawed white robe.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 7, 2016)

Sorry to hear the Ollies lost Colonel, always hard losing a beloved family member.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 7, 2016)

Was cold this morning, got the cats, me and the birds fed a few hours ago.  The wife is still asleep, she must not have gone to bed until late.  
Oh and the birds are hanging around the back door begging for more food.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 7, 2016)

Attention for Ringel05 and any others who are into walking sticks and canes:


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 7, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we're still keeping vigil for
> 
> ...


Is that in Phuket?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 7, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...



Beats me.  It was just the first really interesting photo I came to last night when I was signing off.  Ernie provided a link up there of where it probably originally came from and it might tell us.  I haven't taken time to look yet.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 8, 2016)

It was an entry in a fantasy architecture contest. It doesn't exist in reality.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 8, 2016)

Happy Monday everybody!

I hope everybody had a good weekend.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 8, 2016)

Good morning everybody--it is still morning in Albuquerque for another 29 minutes.  I didn't have anything pressing today, so decided to just stay in bed and sleep as long as I could.  "As long as I could" was just after 10 a.m.   And I don't feel any more rested, in fact not as rested, so I probably won't be doing that again.  Not being able to take any nsaids has really screwed up my sleep cycle but I'll get it figured out.

Anyhow, hope everybody is having a great Monday and all is well with your world.  My schedule will be cleaning out more nooks and crannies today and folding a mountain of laundry in the laundry room.  But life is good.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 8, 2016)

As you may or may not know, I live in a small town on the Buckle of the Rust Belt 42 miles down the Ohio River from Pittsburgh, but 30 miles as the crow flies.  Many of the small steel towns that clung to the banks of the Ohio have faded from their post war glory.  Mine is not too different from them.

My town was once the Pottery Capital of the World.  We made china dishes, ceramic door knobs, teapots, college beer steins and other ceramic wares.  After World War II, many of the smaller potteries closed shop while the larger commercial potteries hung on by the toenails to viability.

A lot of the potters got jobs in the Crucible Steel mill in Midland, PA.  There they made over 25% of the stainless steel used in the free world.  There was a blast furnace, a coke plant that rendered coal into coke, a foundry that cast massive steel components for engines and generators, bar mills that produced steel bars in various diameters that were shipped to other processing plants and turned into crankshafts and axels.

Then in the late 1970s, just as our city's sports teams were bringing home championships, the steel mills began to close.  Siphoning off all those paychecks had a devastating effect on the local economy.  Between the mills closing and the advent of the shopping mall, many downtown business districts became a shell of themselves overnight.

Downtown here was no different.  We had marvelous stores and restaurants, hotels and movie theaters, civic organizations and a splendid public transportation system.

Downtown on a Saturday morning was a sight to see.  Crowds of shoppers scurried from shop to shop, pausing on the sidewalks to exchange hellos and gossip.  The big department store was Ogilvie's.  Inside, along with the men's and women's departments were housewares, sporting goods, Boy and Girl Scout department, shoes and a candy counter.  I might have been the luckiest kid in town because my paternal Grandmother ran the candy counter.

Now, I loved my Grandma as much as any first grandchild should, but she was either stingy with the candy or did not understand that children prefer chocolate over jellied fruits, tasteless taffy, coconut encrusted goo and candied nuts.  Those I could get from her with the regularity of a sunrise.  But malted milk balls or caramels or peanut clusters?  Not a chance.

Oglivie's had two telephone booths where, for a dime, you could step inside, sit down, be cooled by a 9" diameter fan and be bathed in the incandescent flow of a 50 watt bulb while you called home on a rotary dial telephone and told Mom where you were.  I enjoyed all the comforts of the walnut and oak booths, but I rarely called home.

There were no cash registers in Ogilvie's.  Instead there was an intricate system of pneumatic tubes much like those you use every day at the drive up window at the bank.  A customer would make a purchase and either pay cash or use their Ogilvie's credit line as Mastercard and Visa had yet to be invented.  As a matter of fact, when they were invented they were called Master Charge and Bank Americard respectively.  Anyway, the paperwork (sales slip, cash or credit) were loaded into a little cylinder and put into the tube where it was whisked up to the Mezzanine level.  There cashiers would record the sale and put any change into the cylinder and blew it along the tube back to the counter.  It was fascinating!

If you left Ogilvie's through the Washington Street entrance and you were nine or ten or eleven years old, you headed straight for Burbick's hardware.  Burbick's was not technically a hardware store, but the premier sporting goods store in town.  The aroma of leetsfoot oil for baseball gloves hung heavy in the air.  That, mixed with the fresh leather smell of new footballs, crisp linen baseball uniforms and adhesive patches for bicycle inner tubes made one just intoxicated with dreams of new stuff.

Crossing back over Washington Street, you could dash into Heime's News Stand to peruse the latest editions of comic books or, if you were lucky enough to have a five dollar bill in your pocket, maybe a new Revel model of a Pontiac GTO or Messerschmidt fighter.

Feeling peckish?  Connel's lunch is right beside Heimie's.  That's where they had a big carrousel of roasted nuts spinning ever so enticingly in the front window.  There was always a mound of pistachios dyed red to hide the blemishes common to that variety.  Today's pistachio is about a third bigger than the nuts of my youth.  But today's pistachio won't turn your lips red, so there's a trade off for the better..  But the old folks ate at Connel's.  Let's walk down Sixth Street, past the American Theater to Islay's where we can get a skyscraper ice cream cone or a Lemon Blend or a chip chop ham sandwich.

And all these adventures could be had for less than eight dollars.  And all of these adventures now reside only in memories.  More's the pity.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 8, 2016)

Deep regret and sympathy extended to SFC OLLIE in the loss of his beloved Colonel.


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 8, 2016)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...





So freaking sad. As is Ollie.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 8, 2016)

Didn't get a whole lot done today, netted and brushed the pool, baked some more Kat Kookies, took a nap and played a few video games.  Oh and made Sirloin Strip steaks for dinner.......  
One thing I've been planning on doing is picking up a 30" plastic window box liner so I can soak my shotgun barrel in vinegar to remove the bluing.  The only store around here that seems to have those is Home Depot and they're all on the far east and west sides of town not to mention in the really high traffic areas also that damn things are almost $10 each.
Well let's see, I have cardboard boxes, tape and large plastic bags........  I now have a heavy cardboard rectangular "bath", I'll slip one of the 30 gal bags tomorrow, drop in the barrel and cover it with vinegar....... outside......


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 9, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, coffee shoppers!  Hope you are having a wonderful weekend!  I took a few more pictures yesterday just before sunset because I wanted to capture the sparkling snow.  You really can't see the sparkling, but the pictures are pretty nonetheless.  Enjoy those of you who like the snow!
> ...



It snowed on and off again last night and most of the day today, but we didn't get a whole lot, thankfully.  

It is an El Nino year.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 9, 2016)

I worked pretty much all weekend and had to drive in the snow too.  I really don't like driving in the snow.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 9, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ugh, I'm not doing well with the free Java course I'm taking.  I just got done with the third section.  At the end of each section is an exam.  At the end of section 1 I got a 90% on the exam.  Section 2 I got a 75%.  This time I got a 67%.
> 
> Admittedly, after I saw the correct answers and a little bit of the reasons for them, I understood, and one wrong question I really should have gotten right but I lost track of things, but still.  That's a definite downward trend and I am thinking I may not be able to remember all of this programming crap; when I'm done (if I finish) will I have any clue how to do the basic things I learned in the beginning?
> 
> ...



Try taking notes by hand and then copying them all into another notebook.  That really helped me remember things when I was going to school.    Writing everything twice really helps you to retain the information.  Also . . . practice, practice, practice as often as possible.  I don't know about you, but the easiest way for me to learn is to actually do it, and repetition always helps.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 9, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> This is for those of you who know SFC Ollie who was the very first member to join the Coffee Shop when it first opened and an important part of our family here for years, his beloved Colonel crossed the rainbow bridge today.  Sending him and Mrs. O comfort and love.



I'm not familiar with this poster or his pet, but please send my condolences.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 9, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant, it is not about remembering everything you learned, it is being exposed to all of it so it is easier to relearn if your job requires it.  For instance I may not remember if a plant has a cell wall or not, but the fact I know there is a question to be answered puts me ahead of someone that never heard of one.
> ...



I took a little bit of programming but I think everything I learned is now obsolete, besides the fact that I don't really remember much about it.  I learned Basic though.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 9, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Oh, you are probably going to do fine.  You are just a little nervous about a career change probably.    Chin up!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 9, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we're still keeping vigil for
> 
> ...



That is AWESOME!  I would totally live there.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 9, 2016)

omg...I got a sunburn today. It was...drumroll....85 degrees! Tomorrow, they said its going to be hotter. No wonder I have felt so blahhhhhh today. One day I'm in front of the heater and it's 49 degrees outside, the next, it's 85. Old bodies have a hard time adjusting to that shit.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 9, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> It was an entry in a fantasy architecture contest. It doesn't exist in reality.



Awwww.  That is so disappointing!  I was thinking about moving in!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 9, 2016)

Gallant Warrior....hows the goats? Whats the weather like in Alaska? How are the kids in Korea?


----------



## Kat (Feb 9, 2016)

g'nite to all..


----------



## peach174 (Feb 9, 2016)

Nighty Night Kat
Sleep tight and don' let the bed bugs bite.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 9, 2016)

I was in here early, the mice did not see me coming...Fat Tuesday!


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 9, 2016)

I have an insurance medical exam at 11.  I am suppose to fast, so the sprinkle covered frosted donut sits at my desk waiting.  Sort of staring at me waiting.  Mostly waiting.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 9, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> I have an insurance medical exam at 11.  I am suppose to fast, so the sprinkle covered frosted donut sits at my desk waiting.  Sort of staring at me waiting.  Mostly waiting.



That's cruel.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 9, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> That's cruel.



Oh the donut will lose the staring contest in about an hour from now...


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 9, 2016)

Good morning everybody.  Up and at it.  Hombre and I washed last night's dishes together, I'm enjoying my quark shake before I have a cup of coffee.  Then soon will get dressed for a Senior Saints luncheon at noon that I am a bit apprehensive about.  I was team leader for the ministry for three years and have been on the ministry team as communications person for the last four.  But after a thriving ministry for 20 years, so many of the old timers have died off, moved away, or are no longer physically able to participate, attendance has dropped off to just a handful from 100+ seniors who once participated.  We just haven't attracted younger more active senior citizens to the group in the last couple of years.  We are going to be discussing whether to continue or close up shop.  I just hope the discussion goes well.  I know in my heart that when it is time to move on and do something different, it is time, but for those who have been active and made it work for all these years, that is a very painful prospect.  And they don't want to close it on their watch.  Ah well.  What will be will be.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 9, 2016)

Have you polled the seniors not participating?  Maybe garner some ideas to draw them in?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 9, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Have you polled the seniors not participating?  Maybe garner some ideas to draw them in?



Not in any kind of formal way.   I am personally reluctant to make people feel guilty or put them on the spot when they just aren't sufficiently interested to make the effort for Senior Saints.  We have a very large congregation with a ton of stuff going on, and if they prefer to participate in other ways, they should be allowed to feel good about that.  And we should not keep a ministry that has run it course going for our own vanity.  Or something like that.  

In all honesty it has become something of a chore for me.  I love doing communications--that is a labor of love--but attending the luncheons and other activities usually feels more like a duty than something I really look forward to.  (Though I do enjoy visiting and being with the folks when I get there.)  I just enjoy other things more.  I suspect that in a nutshell is the problem for most.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm home with the little one today.  We're both sick, although she's a bit worse than me.  We both have sore throats, she also has a belly ache.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 9, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Up and at it.  Hombre and I washed last night's dishes together, I'm enjoying my quark shake before I have a cup of coffee.  Then soon will get dressed for a Senior Saints luncheon at noon that I am a bit apprehensive about.  I was team leader for the ministry for three years and have been on the ministry team as communications person for the last four.  But after a thriving ministry for 20 years, so many of the old timers have died off, moved away, or are no longer physically able to participate, attendance has dropped off to just a handful from 100+ seniors who once participated.  We just haven't attracted younger more active senior citizens to the group in the last couple of years.  We are going to be discussing whether to continue or close up shop.  I just hope the discussion goes well.  I know in my heart that when it is time to move on and do something different, it is time, but for those who have been active and made it work for all these years, that is a very painful prospect.  And they don't want to close it on their watch.  Ah well.  What will be will be.


It's possible the local area your Senior Saints encompass has a much younger demographic now, you have to find a way to relate to them.  There's also the normal ebb and flow of participation so yes, you may be at a point where it's no longer viable to continue, or continue at a minimal level for now.  Over time the need will become high enough to ramp it back up or start afresh with a whole new group or even change the focus towards helping other groups of people like single parents or the homeless, gotta get the word out though.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 9, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> I'm home with the little one today.  We're both sick, although she's a bit worse than me.  We both have sore throats, she also has a belly ache.


I warned you about going to Peter Piper Pizza.........


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 9, 2016)

The delivery crew showed up this morning with the shorter box spring.  No more Fosby Flop high jump technique just to get into bed.  No more leap of faith to get out.  And Daisy the Mutt finds it easier to measure her jump to get into a cozy bed on a cold night.

The bed skirt Mom gave me for Christmas is no longer attractive because it lays in a bunch around the floor.  I'll take it off and apologize to Mom for asking for it in the first place.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 9, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> I'm home with the little one today.  We're both sick, although she's a bit worse than me.  We both have sore throats, she also has a belly ache.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 9, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> I have an insurance medical exam at 11.  I am suppose to fast, so the sprinkle covered frosted donut sits at my desk waiting.  Sort of staring at me waiting.  Mostly waiting.


Makes me think of a Heinz commercial..........


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 9, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> The delivery crew showed up this morning with the shorter box spring.  No more Fosby Flop high jump technique just to get into bed.  No more leap of faith to get out.  And Daisy the Mutt finds it easier to measure her jump to get into a cozy bed on a cold night.
> 
> The bed skirt Mom gave me for Christmas is no longer attractive because it lays in a bunch around the floor.  I'll take it off and apologize to Mom for asking for it in the first place.


Hem it.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ugh, I'm not doing well with the free Java course I'm taking.  I just got done with the third section.  At the end of each section is an exam.  At the end of section 1 I got a 90% on the exam.  Section 2 I got a 75%.  This time I got a 67%.
> ...


It's proven that if one writes the lesson down as opposed to simply reading it memory retention increases dramatically.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 9, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Works for me!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 9, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



And practical application cements it into our recall mechanism even more efficiently.  Plus practical application tends to help us remember that which we thought we have forgotten.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 9, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  Up and at it.  Hombre and I washed last night's dishes together, I'm enjoying my quark shake before I have a cup of coffee.  Then soon will get dressed for a Senior Saints luncheon at noon that I am a bit apprehensive about.  I was team leader for the ministry for three years and have been on the ministry team as communications person for the last four.  But after a thriving ministry for 20 years, so many of the old timers have died off, moved away, or are no longer physically able to participate, attendance has dropped off to just a handful from 100+ seniors who once participated.  We just haven't attracted younger more active senior citizens to the group in the last couple of years.  We are going to be discussing whether to continue or close up shop.  I just hope the discussion goes well.  I know in my heart that when it is time to move on and do something different, it is time, but for those who have been active and made it work for all these years, that is a very painful prospect.  And they don't want to close it on their watch.  Ah well.  What will be will be.
> ...



I know.  Most of the people old enough for our group are still working, traveling extensively, and/or are heavily involved in other things.  There just aren't as many really old folks who 'need' this ministry and there are other ways to accommodate them.  In my gut, I suspect it is time to move on to something else.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 9, 2016)

I can't find the post where Montro posted in sick, but sending get well vibes to him and the little one.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 9, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > The delivery crew showed up this morning with the shorter box spring.  No more Fosby Flop high jump technique just to get into bed.  No more leap of faith to get out.  And Daisy the Mutt finds it easier to measure her jump to get into a cozy bed on a cold night.
> ...


It's burlap with a fringed edge.  I would have to find someone who could basically disassemble it, cut six or seven inches from the seamed edge and then sew it all back together.

And then it would still hide the bottom of the foot board and the side rails of the bed.  I dunno.  I think I'll take my lumps with Mom rather than try to retrofit it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 9, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> The delivery crew showed up this morning with the shorter box spring.  No more Fosby Flop high jump technique just to get into bed.  No more leap of faith to get out.  And Daisy the Mutt finds it easier to measure her jump to get into a cozy bed on a cold night.
> 
> The bed skirt Mom gave me for Christmas is no longer attractive because it lays in a bunch around the floor.  I'll take it off and apologize to Mom for asking for it in the first place.



You have a lady friend with a sewing machine?  Or do you?  I hemmed up a too long bed skirt awhile back.  It took about 30 minutes or so to press in and pin the new hem and then stitch it.  And if you hem it and later need a longer bed skirt, just rip out the stitching in the new hem and voila, the old bed skirt is back.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 9, 2016)

And with the final bedding all set, here's the bed!











And my repainted and repurposed sofa table!


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 9, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > The delivery crew showed up this morning with the shorter box spring.  No more Fosby Flop high jump technique just to get into bed.  No more leap of faith to get out.  And Daisy the Mutt finds it easier to measure her jump to get into a cozy bed on a cold night.
> ...


I have a lady friend with a fistful of credit cards. That's how she makes clothes.  I have an Aunt Roxie with a sewing machine though.  She made this half a canopy for me:


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 9, 2016)

Talking about favorite styles neither the wife or I like "foofy", we like the clean lines of Japanese style and craftsman but also some southwestern style tossed in.  Even with those we're somewhat eclectic so toss in some mid-century modern and art deco.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 9, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> And with the final bedding all set, here's the bed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks beautiful, Nosmo!  Great job!  I love the canopy bed with the high posts too.  Very nice.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 9, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Talking about favorite styles neither the wife or I like "foofy", we like the clean lines of Japanese style and craftsman but also some southwestern style tossed in.  Even with those we're somewhat eclectic so toss in some mid-century modern and art deco.



I like country or traditional, but I like to keep it light on the decor.  My mom has decorations on every square inch of her walls.  I hate helping her clean!  It takes hours just to dust all of her decorations.  She's nuts like that.  Lol.    Her house looks like something out of one of those country home magazines.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 9, 2016)

Oh, funny story.  When I was a teenager, my mom had all of these "country" dolls around the house.  They are like rag dolls with no faces, so I cut out pictures from magazines and taped faces on all her dolls one day when I was bored as a joke.  She got really mad though.    Don't mess with momma's rag dolls.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 9, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Gallant Warrior....hows the goats? Whats the weather like in Alaska? How are the kids in Korea?


The goats are doing well, only three bred for spring to keep the work load down.   I'll miss the tons of fun that a couple of dozen kids provide, though.  Weather here has been strange, and brutal.  Little snow and lots of ice.  Both the partner and I crashed yesterday, despite wearing ice cleats on our boots.  The goats hate ice almost as much as they hate standing water.  The family is in Japan (Okinawa) and my daughter loves it there.  Plenty of farm-fresh produce and courteous and clean citizens.  Thanks for asking.
How are things going for you, Gracie?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 9, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> And with the final bedding all set, here's the bed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the wall treatment!  I tend to use wall paper and trim to generate some unique looks for my rooms, as well.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 9, 2016)

Warm here, relatively considered.  It makes things slick as s**t, though.  The partner stayed here and skipped work last night because he slipped and jammed his hip yesterday.  The chiropractor helped a bit this morning, but I am so hoping he'll head home after he feeds the goats.  I can only take so much of the passive-aggressive BS before I start getting....unpleasant.
Hopefully, all the CS co-habitants are doing well and enjoying life?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 9, 2016)

I watched the 6th (and last) season of Downton Abbey this weekend.  At least everyone had a happy ending, other than the rich aristocrats...


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 9, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Warm here, relatively considered.  It makes things slick as s**t, though.  The partner stayed here and skipped work last night because he slipped and jammed his hip yesterday.  The chiropractor helped a bit this morning, but I am so hoping he'll head home after he feeds the goats.  I can only take so much of the passive-aggressive BS before I start getting....unpleasant.
> Hopefully, all the CS co-habitants are doing well and enjoying life?



I'm doing well, thanks.    Hope things get better for you today!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 9, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > And with the final bedding all set, here's the bed!
> ...



Wallpaper looks so much nicer, but it's a lot of work to hang it, and then if you want to rip it down  . . . yikes.  Lol.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 9, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> And with the final bedding all set, here's the bed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It looks great Nosmo.  And I think you and Daisy are both going to appreciate being down out of the stratosphere when it's bedtime now.  I didn't realize how much a problem a high bed could be until I hurt my shoulder and couldn't use it much to help me get in and out of bed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 9, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Warm here, relatively considered.  It makes things slick as s**t, though.  The partner stayed here and skipped work last night because he slipped and jammed his hip yesterday.  The chiropractor helped a bit this morning, but I am so hoping he'll head home after he feeds the goats.  I can only take so much of the passive-aggressive BS before I start getting....unpleasant.
> Hopefully, all the CS co-habitants are doing well and enjoying life?



You didn't hurt yourself in your ice incident?  I worry about you out there in the wilderness you know.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 9, 2016)

Saw this and immediately thought how true:


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 9, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Warm here, relatively considered.  It makes things slick as s**t, though.  The partner stayed here and skipped work last night because he slipped and jammed his hip yesterday.  The chiropractor helped a bit this morning, but I am so hoping he'll head home after he feeds the goats.  I can only take so much of the passive-aggressive BS before I start getting....unpleasant.
> ...


Hurt a hand, but it's better already.   The partner is feeling his age, though.  I wouldn't have fallen at all if the partner had not decided to open his truck door at that moment.  I'm probably OK in my wilderness, actually.  I'm considering withdrawing my application for the professorship, considering the two-way commute and the 8-9 hours of darkness I'll have to conduct my life outside of the University.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 9, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > That's cruel.
> ...



Ummm....so how was it?  (she who is on a pretty sugar free diet said plaintively. . . .)


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 9, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Saw this and immediately thought how true:


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 9, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Frosted donut with sprinkles, might have tasted better as my examiner called about one thirty as a no show.  Try again tomorrow at 10.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 9, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Gallant Warrior....hows the goats? Whats the weather like in Alaska? How are the kids in Korea?
> ...


Things are going fine now that spring has sprung. Yes, it's summerish here. Santa Barbara was a whopping 91 today! Here, it got to around 85ish. Getting the same tomorrow. Only bad news is....no rain in the forecast and we need MORE.
Glad to hear daughter is happy in Japan. It is a beautiful country and at least it has better air than China.

Tomorrow, we get our new roof put on. So at 8am sharp, gonna be a lot of thumping and banging over our heads. I hope the landlord doesn't raise the rent to pay for it but if he does..well...nothing much we can do about it. At least IF rain hits us later on in the month or even in March, we won't get flooded out.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 9, 2016)

Soaking the barrel in vinegar worked like a charm, 2 1/2 hours later all the bluing was dissolved, took some MAAS metal polishing cream to it (not to get a mirror finish) and it looks awesome now.  The camera battery is dead so I'm waiting for it to recharge so I can take pictures.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 9, 2016)

It looked like this only the all the metal was blued.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 9, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> It looked like this only the all the metal was blued.


Is this what they call a 'coach gun'?

When I asked a friend who fires single action pistols what type of gun I should buy for home defense, he told me either a coach gun or a pump action 12 gauge.  I chose the 12 gauge.  I fired it a couple times and then thoroughly cleaned it, loaded it and mounted it in one of my new closets.  Should I unload it and clean it occasionally?

Pop never had guns and I was not schooled in the care and feeding of them.  But I figure if I'm going to keep one in the house for the 'just in case', I should be responsible and care for it properly.

By the way, that's a beautiful and impressive weapon.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Talking about favorite styles neither the wife or I like "foofy", we like the clean lines of Japanese style and craftsman but also some southwestern style tossed in.  Even with those we're somewhat eclectic so toss in some mid-century modern and art deco.
> ...


My brother's first wife, the woman I call the Spawn of Satan, was big on the country decor too.  Their home looked as if an Amish gift shop exploded.  What made it worse was Christmas when, rather than taking away most of the every day clutter, she would ladle more Christmas 'country' crap all over the place.  It was a duster's nightmare!

By contrast, my brother's second wife had no style or decorative taste at all.  And not a lot of housekeeping skills and ambition.

The third (and hopefully final spouse) is an avid housekeeper and she has a style and taste that screams comfortable modern.  None of those cruel fiberglass chairs championed by the mid-century modernists.  None of those Naugahyde upholstered sofas that fart when you move or stick to your flesh on humid summer days.  Just stylish comfortable seating and floor coverings.  The one part of her decor that is uncomfortable is the proliferation of photos of her only child.  Don't get me wrong, I like the guy and he is a handsome man.  But my sister-in-law bought the big selection of photos every year she took him to the photographer, which must have been every year even after he grew up and moved out and married himself.  And she displays each and every picture.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 9, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > It looked like this only the all the metal was blued.
> ...


No, it's a muzzleloading 12 gage 1830s/1840s and up through the 1870s, the so called coach gun is a "break open" cartridge shotgun with a short barrel invented in the late 1860s, the term "coach gun" was coined in 1858 by Wells Fargo guards who preferred a shotgun over a rifle for defense when transporting  money.  One of the most prolific firearms in the west were shotguns one of the few "guns" that actually won the west. 
This is the proverbial coach gun.






By the mid 1870s the internal hammer had been invented and basically from the mid 1880s on most shotguns were sold with internal hammers.






Unload the shotgun from time to time if it's a pump action to relieve tension on the springs, if it's a standard single or double barrel that you have to reload every time you fire it you can leave it loaded but I would switch out the cartilages once in a while.
Yes you should also clean it fairly regularly.   

Here's a basic cleaning video.


What specific brand/model do you have?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 9, 2016)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Sherry’s Mom,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre's sore back and painful shoulder,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Chris's new job,
GW's new job,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
Mr. Kat
For every happiness for Sherry and WQ,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Againsheila, Alan, Noomi, Spoonman, Freedombecki, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.


----------



## Kat (Feb 10, 2016)

Nite all...


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 10, 2016)

Kat said:


> Nite all...



Night Kat!  Have a nice sleep!


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 10, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


It's a Mossburg 500 something.

Thanks for the information.  It was a treatise on the history of shotguns and fascinating!


----------



## SixFoot (Feb 10, 2016)

Morning.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 10, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


A VERY brief, very incomplete history, thanks for not being bored....... 

Here's a cleaning video specifically for a Mossberg 500, it's not as daunting as it might appear.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 10, 2016)

Insurance exam this morning actually happened.  118/84 left arm 120/84 in the right.  The lower number is actually a few points below the last time three years ago.  Waiting to see if seven years of oatmeal for breakfast makes for good numbers on cholesterol.  I have to check online for those in a few days.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 10, 2016)

Good morning everybody.  I'm up late.  I tried sleeping in the bed (with my bad shoulder) for the first time in weeks last night.  When I slept I definitely slept well, but many times woke up with the shoulder stinging.  Will keep trying pillow combinations to find a way to stabilize it through the night.

We didn't accomplish much with Senior Saints yesterday--will have a field trip outing next month and just wing it for awhile I suppose.  Unfortunately we have a team leader who tends to micromanage everything--not in a good way--but completely fails to lead and nobody really wanted to be assertive.  But oh well.  She is a terrific person otherwise and what will be will be.

So on with the day.  More closet clean outs for me.

.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 10, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Insurance exam this morning actually happened.  118/84 left arm 120/84 in the right.  The lower number is actually a few points below the last time three years ago.  Waiting to see if seven years of oatmeal for breakfast makes for good numbers on cholesterol.  I have to check online for those in a few days.



Those are pretty good numbers.  Wonder why they take it in both arms?  None of the medical types do that here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 10, 2016)

I stopped by the grocery store on the way home, and the entire front of the store was overwhelmed by all the potted and cut flowers offered for sale.  Really pretty though.  Valentine's Day is Sunday.

I was just wondering if getting flowers are really important to the other gals (or guys for that matter) in the Coffee Shop?  I love flowers myself, but they are way down on my preferred gift list.  I would much rather do something fun or receive something beautiful and lasting or useful.  Is that just me?

But for those who like giving or getting flowers, some important advice:


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 10, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> I stopped by the grocery store on the way home, and the entire front of the store was overwhelmed by all the potted and cut flowers offered for sale.  Really pretty though.  Valentine's Day is Sunday.
> 
> I was just wondering if getting flowers are really important to the other gals (or guys for that matter) in the Coffee Shop?  I love flowers myself, but they are way down on my preferred gift list.  I would much rather do something fun or receive something beautiful and lasting or useful.  Is that just me?
> 
> But for those who like giving or getting flowers, some important advice:


Here ya go, something that's lasting (well at least replentishable) and useful.......






Flours......


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 10, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I stopped by the grocery store on the way home, and the entire front of the store was overwhelmed by all the potted and cut flowers offered for sale.  Really pretty though.  Valentine's Day is Sunday.
> ...



I love it!  But I would prefer all wheat flours I think.  I don't have any recipes (or desire) to use the others.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 10, 2016)

Today's pop quiz.  How many horses?


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 10, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Insurance exam this morning actually happened.  118/84 left arm 120/84 in the right.  The lower number is actually a few points below the last time three years ago.  Waiting to see if seven years of oatmeal for breakfast makes for good numbers on cholesterol.  I have to check online for those in a few days.
> ...



I am happy, because those numbers require absolutely no meds to get them.  Maybe people relax more for the second reading?


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 10, 2016)

Four horses?


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 10, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Today's pop quiz.  How many horses?


I'm holding up the number of fingers that represent the number of horses.  Can you see my fingers?
Oh and I'm being pedantic about it......


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 10, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Today's pop quiz.  How many horses?



5


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 10, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Today's pop quiz.  How many horses?
> ...


Still being pedantic....... 4 (Horses)........


----------



## SixFoot (Feb 10, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Today's pop quiz.  How many horses?



I see four adults and one baby.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 10, 2016)

I'm agreeing with Montro and Sixfoot.  5

(I'm surprised somebody wasn't really pedantic and pointed out those are mares though.  )

There will always be mares, stallions, foals (which to me are either sex) and fillies, but for me they are all horses.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 10, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Today's pop quiz.  How many horses?


Bev Doolittle, always interesting to look at her work.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 10, 2016)

Just stopping by for a short visit.  Our first test is this afternoon and class prep on test days is minimal.  I even got some papers graded (I hate grading papers!)
As to the question concerning plants as gifts: most of my four-legged roommates consider both potted plants and cut flowers the most refreshing salad bar offerings.  So, no plants around here unless they are food on purpose.
Speaking of salads, I made up some hearts of romaine with homemade Roquefort dressing.  It was all good until my old-lady cat decided to lick the dressing off the greens. I kinda lost my appetite.
Well, guess I should get my butt in gear.  Y'all have a great day.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 10, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Just stopping by for a short visit.  Our first test is this afternoon and class prep on test days is minimal.  I even got some papers graded (I hate grading papers!)
> As to the question concerning plants as gifts: most of my four-legged roommates consider both potted plants and cut flowers the most refreshing salad bar offerings.  So, no plants around here unless they are food on purpose.
> Speaking of salads, I made up some hearts of romaine with homemade Roquefort dressing.  It was all good until my old-lady cat decided to lick the dressing off the greens. I kinda lost my appetite.
> Well, guess I should get my butt in gear.  Y'all have a great day.



Do you really prefer romaine lettuce?  Are the hearts crispier than the outer leaves?  I know, I know that romaine and spinach and kale, etc. are all far more nutritious than iceberg lettuce.  But I still prefer the clean, crisp crunch of iceberg in my salads and on my sandwiches.

Also I just learned that red onions have roughly 10 times the nutrition of white onions and quite a bit more than yellow onions.  So now I am struggling.  Will I give up my beloved Vidalias, or Texas or Colorado sweets for the extra nutrition in red onions?  Do I eat enough onions that it is really an issue?


----------



## peach174 (Feb 10, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Just stopping by for a short visit.  Our first test is this afternoon and class prep on test days is minimal.  I even got some papers graded (I hate grading papers!)
> As to the question concerning plants as gifts: most of my four-legged roommates consider both potted plants and cut flowers the most refreshing salad bar offerings.  So, no plants around here unless they are food on purpose.
> Speaking of salads, I made up some hearts of romaine with homemade Roquefort dressing.  It was all good until my old-lady cat decided to lick the dressing off the greens. I kinda lost my appetite.
> Well, guess I should get my butt in gear.  Y'all have a great day.




LOL
All of the teacher's I have ever known, has said that they hate grading papers.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 10, 2016)

If you don't read beyond the headline here, this is quite a news flash:


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 10, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Today's pop quiz.  How many horses?



4 adults and one baby.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 11, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


My guns, except for my carry gun and a rifle by the back door, are kept unloaded. They get a test fire or 2 or 10 and a thorough cleaning once a year and are kept (long guns) standing up with a lightly oiled rag loosely inserted in the barrel. This keeps dust and moisture from getting down the barrel. Never  put anything tightly into a gun barrel. Could get very messy if you forget to take it out.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 11, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Yup pretty much what I do except once a year they all get a complete strip down and cleaning, usually after a trip to the range.  
We have two loaded sidearms and a loaded Ithaca in the house, no rounds in the chambers for personal safety reasons.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 11, 2016)

Happy Thursday  everybody.

Hope all is well with everyone.

I have been pretty busy having to take care of hubby. His MS has kicked in pretty badly.
Yesterday is was his poor head, now it has moved down to his legs.  

Todays morning smile


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 11, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Mine is in a gun case upright in one of the new closets.  This weekend I'll unload and clean it, if I can go step by step with Ringel's video.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 11, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Happy Thursday  everybody.
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone.
> 
> ...


I only had one cat like that, the rest would play in the snow.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 11, 2016)

Good morning everybody.  I'm up, having my morning Budwig shake, and getting ready to deal with the world today.  Or at least housework.

I think the verdict is in.  This is my favorite of the Super Bowl commercials:

This NFL Commercial Left America SPEECHLESS. What It Says About Farmers? I Fought Back Tears!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 11, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Happy Thursday  everybody.
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone.
> 
> ...



I think I do remember you saying way back when that your hubby was dealing with MS, Peach, but sorry he's having this bad flare up.  I have a family member and friends who are dealing with it, and have a sense of what you both are going through.  Would you mind if I put you two on the vigil list?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 11, 2016)

And for today's geography factoid.  I wonder if Dajjal has seen this?  For that matter has anybody seen Dajjal lately?  He hasn't posted here in a couple of weeks.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 11, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Thursday  everybody.
> ...



No - but thank you, it will go back into remission eventually.
I use prayer when he has the really bad ones and is in the hospital. 
Flair ups are often throughout the year. Mostly when the seasons change, then goes back into remission.
My problem is trying to keep him less inactive during them. 
When he actually rests it goes back into remission quicker, than when he forces himself to walk during them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 11, 2016)

And for your science lesson today boys and girls. . . .(I don't have a swimming pool but if I did I would be out there trying this. . .Ringel???)

She Drags a Plate Across The Water. What Happens Next Is Science At Its CRAZIEST


----------



## peach174 (Feb 11, 2016)

In case anyone wants to learn more about MS here is a link that explains what happens with an MS patient.

How does Multiple Sclerosis do its damage?

Here is a x-ray that shows flair up in the brain.
This is what was happening to poor hubby yesterday. They get headaches worse than some migraines.
Today it's his legs.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 11, 2016)

peach174 said:


> In case anyone wants to learn more about MS here is a link that explains what happens with an MS patient.
> 
> How does Multiple Sclerosis do its damage?
> 
> ...


I'm sorry you and he have to endure this, I pray they find a cure for it soon.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 11, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> And for your science lesson today boys and girls. . . .(I don't have a swimming pool but if I did I would be out there trying this. . .Ringel???)
> 
> She Drags a Plate Across The Water. What Happens Next Is Science At Its CRAZIEST


Yes it works but you have to dip the plate just right and mine dissipated quickly till I tried it in the "rectangular" part of the pool.  Seems the rounded ends on my pool disturbs the vortex and breaks it up.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 11, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 11, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 11, 2016)

Huh? My last 2 comments didn't post


----------



## peach174 (Feb 11, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Huh? My last 2 comments didn't post



I think we have some bugs and needs cleaning.
Yesterday my posts where not quoting properly.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 11, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


I would fire a few rounds out of it, so you now what to expect from a 12 gauge before tear down and a thorough cleaning.
Additionally, consider keeping the weapon out of the case. Think about how long it would take you to arm yourself if you were woken up by the sound of your front door being breeched.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 11, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Huh? My last 2 comments didn't post
> ...


Posted this time


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 11, 2016)

My other comment, directed at Nosmo, was that I have a Mossberg 500 as well. If he has any questions, I may be of some help. I've had it for over 30 years, I guess.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 11, 2016)

Just found this photo of us together, Peach.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 11, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> View attachment 63083 Just found this photo of us together, Peach.




I could not tell much from your photo as to where my group was, so I went to aerial Woodstock photos and I finally found one with me in it.
I have been looking to see if any had me and my friends and after all this time I have found one. 






That is me on the lower left corner peaking around the guy who has his arms up in the dark jacket.
That is my friend Jim who drove us there next to me with the light blue shirt and red headband.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 11, 2016)

My Ithaca is actually a Norinco 1201, Chinese made Ithaca 37 clone.  Yeah, yeah I know but I bought it years ago very cheap and had no idea at the time, was looking for an inexpensive combat configured shotgun.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 11, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 63083 Just found this photo of us together, Peach.
> ...


Topless chick in the center?


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 11, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> has anybody seen Dajjal lately? He hasn't posted here in a couple of weeks.


 Hiya foxy. I visit the forum most days but have no news to post.


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## peach174 (Feb 11, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




You wish!
I said lower left.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 11, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


I did fire it a few times.  And I think it's safer in the house if it's just a little more secured.  Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 11, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


That's a topless guy, I think


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 11, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Is that you just to the right of the guy with the red bandanna?


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 11, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


I don't think you have to worry about Daisy.... If you want it in a case, then keep it in the case, but please practice getting it in hand and off safety until it becomes muscle memory. I tell you, I got bored standing 8 feet from a target and drawing my weapon and getting a shot off, but it came in handy by giving me enough time to see an empty hand. That practice saved a man's life.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 11, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > has anybody seen Dajjal lately? He hasn't posted here in a couple of weeks.
> ...



Hi Dajjal.  Just hoping all is okay with you.  And in the Coffee Shop no news is news.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 12, 2016)

I'm so tired of being tired. And thankfully, the roofers will be done. So one more day of 4hours of sleep, then I can go back to 6 hours if I'm lucky. 

I also discovered that my joints do better in cold weather rather than warm weather. Ever since winter hit, I have been doing pretty good, joint wise. Now that its been in the 80's, I ache all over. I've been looking at rentals in Wyoming. If I can find something we can afford...then we have a place to focus on if the landlord ever asks for his house back.

Meanwhile...I find it harder to stay up to the wee hours like I have been doing. Just not enough sleep since the roof thing, so...I'm off to bed.
Nighters, coffee shoppers.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 12, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Yes


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Best wishes for a quick recovery!  My mom is also very stubborn about getting rest.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 63083 Just found this photo of us together, Peach.
> ...



Awesome picture!  I see you peaking out there in the corner!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2016)

Happy Friday!


----------



## peach174 (Feb 12, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Did you get a look at the outfit?  Light pink and blue collar.
If you think that's wild I had one even worse that was lime green and navy blue.
I loved the wild colors. So funny now.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 12, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Pretty close to what I saw in my head all these years.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 12, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




Then I guess it is confirmed, it really was the short little shit me at 16 that pulled you out.
Explanation-
I PMd Ernie and asked - Was she a short little shit with dishwater blonde hair? 
And he said yes.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 12, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I spend a lot of time on twitter debunking the Quran. Apart from that the only thing that has happened in my quiet life is the first moth of the season appeared last night. I do not need any heating tonight as its mild weather.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 12, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I think it is spring in New Mexico too though we don't have a real big moth problem here.  No ants noted yet but the bulb plants are coming up all over town like crazy.  And we're bound to have another hard freeze or two.  But maybe not.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 12, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I envy you guys those special memories.  I was just enough ahead of you that I had babies to worry about when Woodstock came along and the wildest thing for us to do before that was go to an Elvis concert.  But we watched it all with great interest.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 12, 2016)

And for today's education update:


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I heard your story before about the two of you possibly meeting at Woodstock.    That's a great story and what a coincidence!  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> And for today's education update:


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 12, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


It's been in the 80s the last couple of days down here, gonna have to "mow" the grass soon.......


----------



## peach174 (Feb 12, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




Yes the fun of still being in High School for me and having the summer off and years of accumulated baby sitting money in order to go, still was 16. 
School started on Sept. 15th that year and I turned 17 on Sept. 6th life was good.
I was the subject of social gossip for a tiny bit at the 1st of the school year. Everyone wanted to know what it was like.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



You are so lucky.  It is going to be so cold this weekend!  It was freezing cold today too!  Here are the highs and lows for this weekend!  Brrrr.  

Sat
Cloudy




18
°F | °C
Precipitation: 10%
Humidity: 52%
Wind: 23 mph
Temperature
Precipitation
Wind


Fri




24°
7°


Sat




18°
-9°


Sun




13°
-8°


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 12, 2016)

Ya have to realize that down here people are still dressed in light coats when it hits 80 degrees.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 12, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Brrrr.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 12, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Ya have to realize that down here people are still dressed in light coats when it hits 80 degrees.......



Don't be cruel in the Coffee Shop dear.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 12, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ya have to realize that down here people are still dressed in light coats when it hits 80 degrees.......
> ...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 12, 2016)

Not freezing here...well, OK, it's around 38.  I guess that's not freezing and it is unseasonably warm for us.  Maybe it's not 80, but it's almost Speedo & Coppertone weather!


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 12, 2016)

12 here now, with a wind chill of -2.  Early Saturday AM is the low of 3 and wind chill of -16.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 12, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> 12 here now, with a wind chill of -2.  Early Saturday AM is the low of 3 and wind chill of -16.


Dang!  Sucks to be in your part of the world, Save!  I don't think it's been that cold even once this winter, so far.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 12, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > 12 here now, with a wind chill of -2.  Early Saturday AM is the low of 3 and wind chill of -16.
> ...



We were hitting -13 actual temp for days at a time last winter.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 12, 2016)

The wife is telling me she's getting used to the desert.......  She likes the lack of snow and warmer temps. 
She has friends in the DC Metro area trying to entice us back to No VA, apparently government contractors are screaming for people but jobs that used to pay in the low to mid six figures are only paying in the upper eighties.  The cost of living and traffic just isn't worth it........


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 12, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


I remember you as more of an angel than a short little shit.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 12, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> 12 here now, with a wind chill of -2.  Early Saturday AM is the low of 3 and wind chill of -16.



Double brrrr.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 12, 2016)

I am away from the computer with the vigil list but it has not changed since last posted.  Almost midnight here and I'm headed to bed.  Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 13, 2016)

Chris you take care today and be safe if you have to go out in that minus weather this weekend.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 13, 2016)

Good morning everybody.  Hope everyone is planning at least something pleasant or fun for the weekend.  I am going to clean out another closet or two myself.  So sorry about the brutal weather you folks in the upper Midwest and the northeast are having.  We are forecasted for a high of 70 today and temps in the mid to high 60's and a 70 now and then with abundant sunshine for as far ahead as they let us see.  That is not a good thing though as we need snow, snow, snow.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Chris you take care today and be safe if you have to go out in that minus weather this weekend.



Thanks Peach!    I have my winter gear!  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Hope everyone is planning at least something pleasant or fun for the weekend.  I am going to clean out another closet or two myself.  So sorry about the brutal weather you folks in the upper Midwest and the northeast are having.  We are forecasted for a high of 70 today and temps in the mid to high 60's and a 70 now and then with abundant sunshine for as far ahead as they let us see.  That is not a good thing though as we need snow, snow, snow.



I did some cleaning.  I have to do some laundry and then get ready to go to work, working from 4 to midnight today.   Hope you have a nice day!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 13, 2016)

I just ran across this--my very favorite Eagle's songs  "One of These Nights"

youtube one of these nights eagles - Bing video


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2016)

Happy Saturday to the coffee shoppers!


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 13, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Chris you take care today and be safe if you have to go out in that minus weather this weekend.
> ...


Speaking of winter gear, I hope there are no fires in West Haven CT today. My firefighter son don't need to get iced up.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 13, 2016)

A short but comprehensive quick tour of New Mexico as photographed by a drone:

What This Drone Footage Caught In New Mexico Will Drop Your Jaw


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 13, 2016)

For those of you trying to beat the arctic cold, could I recommend this Overland company sheepskin coat?  It is yours for a modest $3,449 or if you pay it out, $303/month.





McKinley Shearling Sheepskin Coat

Or for the ladies. this vaulted beaver beauty from Macy's that you can have for a sweet $3,498.25.  (When I posted it I was advised it is currently unavailable.  Probably sold out.







Product - Not Available - Macy's
ID=2485818&pla_country=US&cm_mmc=MSN_Bing_Womens_RTW_PLA_PLA-_-Bing+PLA+Brands+%E2%80%93+Womens+Catch+All_Bing+PLA+Brands+%E2%80%93+Womens+Catch+All-_-10825217171_-_-_mkwid_8uDELAuM_10825217171%7C-%7C8uDELAuM

And both come with free shipping too.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 13, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> For those of you trying to beat the arctic cold, could I recommend this Overland company sheepskin coat?  It is yours for a modest $3,449 or if you pay it out, $303/month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those pictures fail to show the top of the line PCs contained within the coats.  

Or maybe they transform into mopeds?


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 13, 2016)

Woke up early today, 5 1/2 hours sleep......  Was supposed to take a road trip up to Carizozo, NM to hit a couple of antique/junk stores we saw on the numerous trips back and forth when she was interviewing and we moved down here.  At 8 am she woke up and promptly stated the trip wasn't going to happen and went back to bed.  Works for me........


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 13, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> For those of you trying to beat the arctic cold, could I recommend this Overland company sheepskin coat?  It is yours for a modest $3,449 or if you pay it out, $303/month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uuuummmmm, you can generally find those and/or fur coats at junk/resale stores for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## Sherry (Feb 13, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> I am away from the computer with the vigil list but it has not changed since last posted.  Almost midnight here and I'm headed to bed.  Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.



Thank you for keeping my Mom on the vigil list. WQ and I had to make an emergency trip to just outside Montgomery, Alabama, on Wednesday. My Mom had been visiting my brother in Missouri. She came down with a bug, and unwisely decided to attempt to get home on her own. By the time she got to the hotel on Tuesday night, she was in really bad shape. She was stuck 500 miles between her two kids. She thought that if she relaxed and used her oxygen that she'd be fine, but her airway was too constricted and an ambulance was called in the early morning hours. We left midday when she was transferred over to the ICU. She looked in really rough shape when we got there Wednesday evening hooked up to a bypass machine to force oxygen into her lungs. There were some elevated enzymes that indicated a cardiac event, but they won't know if it was a mild heart attack until she has an angiogram, which she declined unless it's critical until she is able to get back to Florida. She had a decent day on Thursday with good stats, but is unable to make it very long off the bypass. They will not release her until she is more stable and can move to a step down room. It may be a week or more. Due to her COPD issues and compromised lung functioning, it is difficult to determine how quickly she will heal. The doctors, but particularly the nurses, have been amazing. I'm still worried sick, but it makes a huge difference having confidence that she is in good hands. She was traveling with her sweet little poodle, who the hotel was kind enough to arrange boarding. We needed to pick her up and head back home yesterday afternoon. We dropped her van off at the hospital, where it will remain until she is ready to be released. Then we will head back up and WQ will drive her home in her van, and I will follow and be there to assist at rest stops. My Mom and kids already adored WQ, but now my entire extended family thinks he is a saint. I already knew how lucky I was to have such a special man, but you really get confirmation how dependable people are when the chips are down. He is my rock and my hero.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 13, 2016)

Lord, please annex Alabama to Florida so Sherry's mom will be home.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Feb 13, 2016)

Ernie....I know you're somewhere in Alabama.....not sure if you're a native or not...but the people in the Montgomery area have been wonderful.  It goes beyond Southern Hospitality.....the doctors...nurses...folks around town....they could not have been nicer.  It certainly helps alleviate a little bit of the stress.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 13, 2016)

...and make sure WQ doesn't let the dog drive the van back.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 13, 2016)

Here's the practice vest sans the buttons and button holes.  First one I've ever attempted and yes, it's a practice vest cause many of the mistakes are obvious.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 13, 2016)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I am away from the computer with the vigil list but it has not changed since last posted.  Almost midnight here and I'm headed to bed.  Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.
> ...



Oh wow Sherry.  What an ordeal for all of you.  Extra strong prayers/vibes whatever helps coming your way for awhile.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 13, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> A short but comprehensive quick tour of New Mexico as photographed by a drone:
> 
> What This Drone Footage Caught In New Mexico Will Drop Your Jaw


I've seen lots of NM real estate and many of those shots look familiar: the road up to the Cliff Dwellings, the road from Lake Roberts through the mountains to Demming.  Driving east into Silver City, or into Santa Teresa.  I spent a bit of time riding the Continental Divide and the Sierra Huecho Mountains


Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I am away from the computer with the vigil list but it has not changed since last posted.  Almost midnight here and I'm headed to bed.  Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.
> ...


Good luck and best wishes for your mom.
It's good to know that WQ takes such good care of you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 13, 2016)

WelfareQueen said:


> Ernie....I know you're somewhere in Alabama.....not sure if you're a native or not...but the people in the Montgomery area have been wonderful.  It goes beyond Southern Hospitality.....the doctors...nurses...folks around town....they could not have been nicer.  It certainly helps alleviate a little bit of the stress.



People can be  wonderful in terrible times WQ, and I'm so glad you and yours found them in plentiful supply.  Ernie is way south of Montgomery, but I'm thinking Kat might be in that area.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 13, 2016)

I got a bit of good news this morning.  The bosses have persuaded Corporate to give those of us who have accepted additional responsibilities a raise.  It's not much, and the supervisor telling me the news was apologetic, but I assured him that I was grateful for the consideration.  One more checkmark in the column favoring my current full-time employer.  I do understand Ringel's hesitation to move back to N.VA, too.  I used to commute from Quantico to Alexandria, it sucked.  If I take the University job here, I'll be faced with rush-hour traffic, both ways, five days a week.  That on top of a two-hour trip, each way.  I seriously doubt, with the financial decisions being made, that the University will offer me enough to compensate me for the hours, and hours of torture that commute represents.
I surely hope that Peach's hubby overcomes his current difficulties and finds remission for his MS.
And all the best to Sherry, WQ, and Sherry's poor mom.
I also hope that your shoulder is getting better, Foxy.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 14, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre's sore back and painful shoulder,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Chris's new job,
GW's new job,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
Mr. Kat
For every happiness for Sherry and WQ,
Sherry’s Mom,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Againsheila, Alan, Noomi, Spoonman, Freedombecki, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.


----------



## SixFoot (Feb 14, 2016)

Good morning.


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 14, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we're still keeping vigil for
> 
> ...


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## saveliberty (Feb 14, 2016)

My youngest posted this to FB last night she was at a bar with two girlfriends:

Young man:  What's your name?
Daughter:  <her name>
Young man:  Oh I like that.
Daughter:  Thanks I got it for my birthday.

Bar game, strong.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 14, 2016)

Good morning and Happy Valentine's Day everybody.  It is Hombre and my wedding anniversary and as our gift to each other, we have permission to do absolutely whatever we want to do today.  Now all I have to do is figure out what that is.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 14, 2016)

Today's Math quiz.  Try to figure it out before you look at the solution.







Brain challenge from BrainDare.com


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 14, 2016)

Horizontal middle match left side, rotate 90 degrees right.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 14, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning and Happy Valentine's Day everybody.  It is Hombre and my wedding anniversary and as our gift to each other, we have permission to do absolutely whatever we want to do today.  Now all I have to do is figure out what that is.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 14, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Today's Math quiz.  Try to figure it out before you look at the solution.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Take the horizontal match from the plus sign and make the first number an 8.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 14, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Today's Math quiz.  Try to figure it out before you look at the solution.
> ...




That would make it twelve.
Move the middle match from the 6 vertical which makes it a zero and that equals 4.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 14, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



No it wouldn't, because the plus sign would become a minus sign.  8-4=4


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 14, 2016)

blackhawk said:


> View attachment 63476


Fireworks start at 8 PM


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 14, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Today's Math quiz.  Try to figure it out before you look at the solution.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can also pick up the verticle match from the plus sign and make an 8 out of the 6.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 14, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


It would become 8 minus 4 = 4


----------



## peach174 (Feb 14, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Yes
I just thought it was funny to make it a zero. 
Sorry


----------



## peach174 (Feb 14, 2016)

Hey I just noticed that the laughing guy I put up after I said 12 is not there.
No wonder no one got it! DUH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 14, 2016)

Late to the party, I guess.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 14, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Late to the party, I guess.



I don't know what the heck happened to the emoticon.
Must have not clicked on it hard enough & then didn't check it when I posted.  

We had a great steak dinner for Valentine's.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 15, 2016)

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre's sore back and painful shoulder,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Chris's new job,
GW's new job,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
Mr. Kat
For every happiness for Sherry and WQ,
Sherry’s Mom,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Againsheila, Alan, Noomi, Spoonman, Freedombecki, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.






Sea smoke over Boston Harbor today--caused by very cold conditions.  Hope Chris is keeping warm.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 15, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning and Happy Valentine's Day everybody.  It is Hombre and my wedding anniversary and as our gift to each other, we have permission to do absolutely whatever we want to do today.  Now all I have to do is figure out what that is.



Happy Anniversary and Valentine's!  How neat that your anniversary is on Valentine's Day.  Double the romance?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 15, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Today's Math quiz.  Try to figure it out before you look at the solution.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You could also take the bottom vertical match stick from the left side of the 6 and move it over to the top of the 4 to make it a 9.  5+4=9.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 15, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Today's Math quiz.  Try to figure it out before you look at the solution.
> ...



You mean the vertical match, I think.  That would make it 8 - 4 = 4.  That's probably the correct solution.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 15, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> And we're still keeping vigil for
> 
> Harper (Save's granddaughter),
> Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
> ...



Only cold when I go outside.  Lol.  Thanks Foxy!    I'm keeping warm.  It's supposed to warm up this coming week, so that will be a relief.  It's only been a couple of days of the real cold, and I'm already growing tired of it.  Come on spring!


----------



## peach174 (Feb 15, 2016)

Ours is already here.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 15, 2016)

The wife was originally thinking about Texas Steak House but changed her mind so I called the Kabab House, ran over and picked up the order and she was happy as a clam. 
Took the vest partially apart, cut 2 inches off the sides (it was too big), played with the collar a little and am in the process of sewing it back together.  Hopefully that will make it look and fit better.  Tomorrow I may start the muslin mock up of the frock coat should look something like this.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 15, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Yeah, I don't know why I said horizontal.


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## saveliberty (Feb 15, 2016)

Ringel, you are a clothes horse.

Off to see if $40,000 buys me two 2014 vehicles at the auction.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 15, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Today's Math quiz.  Try to figure it out before you look at the solution.
> ...



Wow, you're the first person to see that--I didn't--but you're right.  Brilliant.   And you say you don't like math questions.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 15, 2016)

Good morning everybody.  A beautiful sunny day in Albuquerque going up to the mid 60's today.  Don't hate us.  We would be so happy to have all of the snow from the north and east, but without the subterranean temperatures please.

So this morning's test is perception.


----------



## SixFoot (Feb 15, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  A beautiful sunny day in Albuquerque going up to the mid 60's today.  Don't hate us.  We would be so happy to have all of the snow from the north and east, but without the subterranean temperatures please.
> 
> So this morning's test is perception.



Yes.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 15, 2016)

Bloody hell, did I say it was mild weather the other day? well the temperature dropped, and its freezing.
I had to wait for half a hour for a bus and think I might have caught a chill.


----------



## SixFoot (Feb 15, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Today's Math quiz.  Try to figure it out before you look at the solution.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I changed the = sign to a + sign so I could continue the madness. I see two other solutions to make it a complete equation though, but that shit's boring yo!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 15, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Bloody hell, did I say it was mild weather the other day? well the temperature dropped, and its freezing.
> I had to wait for half a hour for a bus and think I might have caught a chill.



Let us know if you need flu and cold remedies.  We'll hope not.  Keep warm.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 15, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Bloody hell, did I say it was mild weather the other day? well the temperature dropped, and its freezing.
> ...



I think I have thawed out ok after sitting by the fire for a couple of hours.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 15, 2016)

My husband is doing really well today.
Seems his MS attack has gone back into remission due to the steady warm weather.
He is going out right now to visit 2 of the neighbors.
He hasn't been out since last Tuesday, cabin fever.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 15, 2016)

I was able to buy one vehicle at a good price, the other was bid up past my comfort zone.  Can't expect a customer to pay more for something I don't thank has the value.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 15, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> I was able to buy one vehicle at a good price, the other was bid up past my comfort zone.  Can't expect a customer to pay more for something I don't thank has the value.



How much under a car's resale value do you bid?


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 15, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I was able to buy one vehicle at a good price, the other was bid up past my comfort zone.  Can't expect a customer to pay more for something I don't thank has the value.
> ...



You have to take costs of getting it here, auction fees, general inspection costs, any body shop, service or reconditioning figures added to the sale price.  That can vary quite a bit.  The boss would consider anything beyond that proprietary information.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 15, 2016)

Imagine sending a taxi with a foreign driver 250 miles away and what could happen with you IN the car.  Now try that with a '13 Encore on a transport truck.  Exponential problems.  Day eleven and supposedly it will be here Wednesday.  Really?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 15, 2016)

I am having a HELLUVA time trying to decide what colors to paint that DAMN dresser. Oy.

I kinda sorta like this one:






And I have the colors for it. These too:


----------



## Kat (Feb 15, 2016)

Oh Oh OH I remember ones you did before.  Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 15, 2016)

I have a lot of off white, turqoise, brown, pastel yellow, tan. Tomorrow I am going to buy black, red, blue. I can mix/match whatever colors I want from those.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 15, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I am having a HELLUVA time trying to decide what colors to paint that DAMN dresser. Oy.
> 
> I kinda sorta like this one:
> 
> ...


Gracie!  They all look so great!  I like the first one best, I think.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 15, 2016)

The first pic has those rippled sides of the dresser....like the one sitting in there in the painting room. All sides are like that. Problem is, the two top smaller drawers have a dividing piece of wood that separate them from the botton two drawers. So...not sure how to deal with the front. And, the top of the dresser is rounded towards the front, not squared off. And I need wooden knobs cuz it came with only 4 funky ugly pot metal handles and I need 6. So I have to buy those too. Was thnking about raised design, but I think that will be a pain in the ass so I might freehand everything.

THIS is the hardest part. The THINKING.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 15, 2016)

I WAS going to paint it black with gold Bamboo like this one, which is one I did and is long sold off. But then I thought..nah. Bamboo is not calling me. I have to stare at the damn thing and let IT tell ME what it wants. This one is being stubborn.


----------



## Kat (Feb 15, 2016)

I am so jealous. I wish I had that talent. You are blessed ya know...


----------



## Gracie (Feb 15, 2016)

This one was my favorite. So fun! And the wood nobs I painted to look like oranges, lol.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 15, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I WAS going to paint it black with gold Bamboo like this one, which is one I did and is long sold off. But then I thought..nah. Bamboo is not calling me. I have to stare at the damn thing and let IT tell ME what it wants. This one is being stubborn.


Patience, assgrobber!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 15, 2016)

This one, I didn't want to sell. I wanted it to be sitting there in the store as an example for folks who wanted certain colors or to see what I can do. So...I slapped $495.00 on it and I didn't even make it out the damn door of the mall when a lady bought it. Pissed me off. I shoulda put 1000 on it, lol.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 15, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I WAS going to paint it black with gold Bamboo like this one, which is one I did and is long sold off. But then I thought..nah. Bamboo is not calling me. I have to stare at the damn thing and let IT tell ME what it wants. This one is being stubborn.
> ...


I'll stare at it some more tomorrow when I get back from thrift shopping. Tuesdays are my dresser/treasure scrounding days. I bought a small bedside dresser last week for 2 bucks and decided to keep it. Its in the bathroom. No more bending down to reach into cabinets to get stuff. Now all I have to do is open a drawer.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 15, 2016)

I think I'm leaning towards this one. I like the colors. And the tree. Which means freehanding. Oy. I hope my hand can handle the damn brush for the leaves and roots and shit.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 16, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I WAS going to paint it black with gold Bamboo like this one, which is one I did and is long sold off. But then I thought..nah. Bamboo is not calling me. I have to stare at the damn thing and let IT tell ME what it wants. This one is being stubborn.



This one would work in my house--I love the black finish but would want a southwestern design of some sort on it.  You really do beautiful work though Gracie.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 16, 2016)

Oh, southwestern is one of my fav things to do. But...too intricate for me now. I have to have loopy stuff..like leaves and branches and flowers. Make a mistake and it looks like nature did it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 16, 2016)

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Spoonie, Ringel, 007, Hombre, Sheila, Alan, & GW's sore backs,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi’s Auntie Marj,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Foxfyre's sore back and painful shoulder,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Chris's new job,
GW's new job,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
Mr. Kat
For every happiness for Sherry and WQ,
Sherry’s Mom,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,


----------



## Gracie (Feb 16, 2016)

I ADORE this one. But...never in a million years.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 16, 2016)

And this one!






Way back when, when MrG and I and a friend of ours would go to Maui for a week vacay, I would browse the art galleries to help me "get in the mood". See, I can't be a furniture painter or artist full time. I get burned out. It has to be prodded from me. Urged. Inspired. The galleries in Lahaina always did that for me. One year, all I did was paint furniture since I am not much into canvas paintings. I like unique surfaces. So my LAST really NICE painting was on the coffee table I got at a yard sale for a buck. The leather top was all stained with coffee cup circles, the gold inlay rubbed off and in general....fucked up. But the legs were nice, and it was sturdy. So..I pulled the leather top off and painted the koi on it. And it sold and off it went to Russia. Cost more to ship the damn thing than the piece itself, but the gal didn't mind. She wanted it.

That was my best ever painting. Then again...the asian dragons on the sides of two matching pillar shelves were good too but the Koi? My best work. And it made me an "international artist", lol. Then the RA started in my pinky finger. Then decided one was not enough and hit the rest of them. That was the end of that. I can still paint but I can't do the intricate stuff any more.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 16, 2016)

Gracie said:


> And this one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!!  I_  luv _that!  The blue helps, that being my favorite color...


----------



## Gracie (Feb 16, 2016)

Isn't it purdy? LOVE it. I have oodles of turqoise but not sea blue or sky blue or just BLUE. I gotta get some tomorrow.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 16, 2016)

Good  morning everybody.  Yet another sunny and unseasonably warm day in Albuquerque.  Of course it is now that we start seriously thinking of spring and wonder if it is here.  A few brave souls will do an early planting that will most likely be killed when the next hard freeze comes.  Or maybe that won't happen this year.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 16, 2016)

Every now and then I see a photo that is just perfect in every respect in composition and contrast and content that keeps you looking at all the detail.  It is a history lesson to boot and makes you feel.  This is Brownwood TX in 1939:


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 16, 2016)

My employer got me some multi-vitamins from the store yesterday.  She decided to get me the chewy kind, which is great by me; I love gummy candy.  However, I noticed something odd about the bottle.  The label has a circle on it with 'Actual Size' written underneath.  That's not so odd, I'm sure we've all seen actual size pictures on packaging before.  The odd thing is that the circle and words are on a semi-transparent part of the label........and the label doesn't even cover the entire transparent bottle.  You can already see the vitamins in the bottle, why do you need an actual size label?!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 16, 2016)

Taking Mrs. BBD up to the Mayo Clinic in Rochester, MN on Thursday.  She has her pre-op work-up on Friday morning and will be admitted on Monday morning for the knee replacement.  Saturday and Sunday will be free days for us.  Plan to go visit my Aunt in Northfield on Saturday - which is a short distance away from Rochester.  Sunday will most likely go to church and then out to see a movie in the afternoon.  Mrs. BBD should be in the Methodist Hospital for 3 days and then I will bring her back to Mount Morris where she will be in a local nursing home for a week getting physical therapy.  Taco and I will be living the bachelor life style for a week while Mrs. BBD is in the nursing home.  Already he is complaining about my cooking and demanding that I take him to see his "Mama" while she is in the nursing home.  I tell you, there is just no pleasing some dogs...


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 16, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Taking Mrs. BBD up to the Mayo Clinic in Rochester, MN on Thursday.  She has her pre-op work-up on Friday morning and will be admitted on Monday morning for the knee replacement.  Saturday and Sunday will be free days for us.  Plan to go visit my Aunt in Northfield on Saturday - which is a short distance away from Rochester.  Sunday will most likely go to church and then out to see a movie in the afternoon.  Mrs. BBD should be in the Methodist Hospital for 3 days and then I will bring her back to Mount Morris where she will be in a local nursing home for a week getting physical therapy.  Taco and I will be living the bachelor life style for a week while Mrs. BBD is in the nursing home.  Already he is complaining about my cooking and demanding that I take him to see his "Mama" while she is in the nursing home.  I tell you, there is just no pleasing some dogs...



Here's hoping everything goes great with the replacement!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 16, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Taking Mrs. BBD up to the Mayo Clinic in Rochester, MN on Thursday.  She has her pre-op work-up on Friday morning and will be admitted on Monday morning for the knee replacement.  Saturday and Sunday will be free days for us.  Plan to go visit my Aunt in Northfield on Saturday - which is a short distance away from Rochester.  Sunday will most likely go to church and then out to see a movie in the afternoon.  Mrs. BBD should be in the Methodist Hospital for 3 days and then I will bring her back to Mount Morris where she will be in a local nursing home for a week getting physical therapy.  Taco and I will be living the bachelor life style for a week while Mrs. BBD is in the nursing home.  Already he is complaining about my cooking and demanding that I take him to see his "Mama" while she is in the nursing home.  I tell you, there is just no pleasing some dogs...



Hi BBD.  I knew that was coming up soon but I had it in my head that it was early March.  But she and her knee have been on the list the whole time and shall remain.  I have two relatives and three friends currently going through rehab after knee replacements--all doing well.  They have it down to a fine science--not painless or pleasant for sure, but all are convinced it is well worth it.  The hospital probably won't, but I bet the rehab place will let you bring Taco in for a quick visit if you sweet talk the nurses just a wee bit?  And sending extra vibes for safe travels for you.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 16, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Taking Mrs. BBD up to the Mayo Clinic in Rochester, MN on Thursday.  She has her pre-op work-up on Friday morning and will be admitted on Monday morning for the knee replacement.  Saturday and Sunday will be free days for us.  Plan to go visit my Aunt in Northfield on Saturday - which is a short distance away from Rochester.  Sunday will most likely go to church and then out to see a movie in the afternoon.  Mrs. BBD should be in the Methodist Hospital for 3 days and then I will bring her back to Mount Morris where she will be in a local nursing home for a week getting physical therapy.  Taco and I will be living the bachelor life style for a week while Mrs. BBD is in the nursing home.  Already he is complaining about my cooking and demanding that I take him to see his "Mama" while she is in the nursing home.  I tell you, there is just no pleasing some dogs...



You are in our prayers for a safe and speed recovery.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 16, 2016)

I just got done vacuuming the living room after using some Resolve carpet cleaner......that was a waste of time and money.    Our stains are just too ground in I guess.  I didn't expect to magically clear it up completely, but I was hoping to see at least a slight improvement.  Nope.  

Well, hopefully the carpet is at least cleaner in the sense of germs having been killed.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 16, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> I just got done vacuuming the living room after using some Resolve carpet cleaner......that was a waste of time and money.    Our stains are just too ground in I guess.  I didn't expect to magically clear it up completely, but I was hoping to see at least a slight improvement.  Nope.
> 
> Well, hopefully the carpet is at least cleaner in the sense of germs having been killed.


We're in the 80s right now, back slider is open and I just woke up.  Had 3 1/2 hours last night and went back to bed a 10:30 am when the wife woke up.  Been a little busy with projects over the last couple of days and doing so with a handicap.  A couple of days ago my left knee got so bad I could only walk with the help of crutches making everything I was doing a little more difficult.   
Also when I reverted this laptop back to Windows I used the Win 7 disc for this laptop...... Windows  hit me with the "this is not an authentic copy" BS so I'm back to running Ubuntu.  Actually reinstalled it 3 times yesterday as I was "experimenting" and kept breaking the operating system or vital applications.  Live and learn...... 
The knees feel better today so I have to make a run to Albertsons for some grocery items then hit Wally World later tonight.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 16, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> I just got done vacuuming the living room after using some Resolve carpet cleaner......that was a waste of time and money.    Our stains are just too ground in I guess.  I didn't expect to magically clear it up completely, but I was hoping to see at least a slight improvement.  Nope.
> 
> Well, hopefully the carpet is at least cleaner in the sense of germs having been killed.


Well ya might have killed the germs for the next week........  Carpets are such germ and allergen collectors, they're quite efficient at it......


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 16, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I just got done vacuuming the living room after using some Resolve carpet cleaner......that was a waste of time and money.    Our stains are just too ground in I guess.  I didn't expect to magically clear it up completely, but I was hoping to see at least a slight improvement.  Nope.
> ...



I had to enter my key twice both times I installed Win7 on this machine.  The first time it didn't accept it.

Still, I've got to have Windows for games......and to stream some sites, it can be a real PITA with Linux because the latest versions of flash aren't supported.  I think I was trying to watch an anime on Crackle on my Linux partition and it wouldn't go because I didn't have the latest flash.

I don't know what I'm going to do in 5 or 10 years when they stop supporting Vista and 7.  I really don't want to go to 10.  I hope either they improve with later Windows or Linux gets more support.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 16, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I think they will stop supporting Vista like next year?  And Win 7 not long after that.  Actually I'm getting along okay with Windows 10.  I hate hate HATE using Edge for a Browser though--it has some really unpleasant quirks so I'm back to using Chrome that I don't like a lot but at least it doesn't crash or hang up every few minutes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 16, 2016)

Today's math quiz:


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 16, 2016)

A bunch of people who miss carry a zero....


----------



## Dhara (Feb 16, 2016)

5,000.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 16, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



How to get the latest version of Flash on Firefox for Linux after Adobe's abandonment


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 16, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Win 7 will no longer be supported by the middle or end of 2020, as for your IE/Edge problem;

How to open Internet Explorer in Windows 10


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 16, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


>


----------



## Gracie (Feb 16, 2016)

Speaking of dogs (I just read BBD's post), Karma is getting all weirded out again. Wanting to graze on grass 24/7. Puked twice but not sucking up water like when she got that case of pancreas probs. So I have been feeding her nothing but white rice cuz its supposed to be soothing on the stomach, mixed with just a smidge of her Hills Rx Diet canned food. No chicken. Night before last, I had just a pan fried breast of chicken and shared it with her so we only each had a few bites. I got sick. So did she. I know i cooked that thing well done but it must have been a bad one although the label said organic. I am slowly coming around and so is she, but all that grass worries me. I might have to block off where it is, so she can still go do her business but not eat so much of it. Hell, I may as well let it all die off. Tomorrow, I will weedeat it down to the nubbins and hurry it along in dying. Most of it already is, but with the rain last month, there is quite a bit trying to stay alive. And more rain coming tomorrow afternoon.

I might take her to the vet in the morning, and have her tested again to see if its her pancreas again or if her liver is still iffy.

Why do things always happen at night or on the weekends when it comes to vet visits? And the closest overnighter one is 30 miles away and they charge you 300 bucks just to walk in the damn door.

No more dogs after she goes to rainbow bridge. I just cant afford it any more, nor have the heart to watch them get sick. I stress too much.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 16, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Today's math quiz:



4100.  Is there some sort of trick in that it doesn't always say add?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 16, 2016)

Dhara said:


> 5,000.



I wondered if we were missing something.  How did you get to 5000 Dhara?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 16, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> >


Hey Hossfly, always good when you drop in.  And here's your coffee:


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 16, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Folgers I hope.


----------



## Dhara (Feb 16, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > 5,000.
> ...


I just added in my head step by step.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 17, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Win 7 will no longer be supported by the middle or end of 2020,



Well that give us some time to play around. I will probably keep using windows 7 even after there are no updates. That is unless my computer goes down and I have to replace it. I am in a quandary because Doom 4 uses win 7 and it comes out in the spring, but I don't think my computer is powerful enough to run it.
I need a faster processor and I am not keen on upgrading just for one game.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 17, 2016)

Trying unsuccessfully to wake up at the moment, not even the coffee seems to be helping........  Had a rough day yesterday, didn't feel good most of the day so I didn't make it out to do grocery shopping, will have to do that today.  Also gave up trying to grow my hair out and shaved it off last night, it was growing too slowly and was so unruly that I doubt Brylcreem would have been able to control it for more that a few minutes before it sprang back in all directions.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 17, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Nope, real coffee............  take your pick:






Here's mine:


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 17, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Of course.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 17, 2016)

One of the things that happened after the doc put me on a daily fiber intake was this acid reflux, GERDS.  Come to find out it's possible the fiber breakdown is creating too much acid that my gut may not be as efficient as it once was at breaking down complex carbs.  This leads to a conundrum, the fiber intake has kept my vision clear (no more brown haze.......), feeling better overall and a sense of satisfaction almost rivaling the aftermath of a passionate sexual encounter 3 times a day.  However it has (possibly) created a potentially damaging and extremely painful condition........


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 17, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



You know, I have had some great coffee--some of the most expensive gourmet blends, etc.--but for a great morning brew with the newspaper?  Folgers (or whatever else is on sale at the grocery store) tastes just fine.  And I would venture very few people if given a blind taste test would be able to distinguish between the various blends of unflavored coffees.   I could be wrong though I don't think I have all that much unsophisticated palate.  At least that's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 17, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...



Hmm.  I still get 4100 but then again, there may be a quirk in the wording that I'm missing.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 17, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


I was just messin' with him, I keep a can of Folgers or Maxwell House on hand for when I'm just to tired or lazy to grind my own.  Yes I can taste the difference but it's what I want sometimes.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 17, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I like Dunkin Donuts.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 17, 2016)

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 17, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



The only time I drink Maxwell House or Folgers is if there is no other coffee available.  Lol.  Yuck!  I can definitely tell the difference between cheap and good coffee.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 17, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



I can totally taste the difference.  Folgers, Maxwell House . . . they have a kind of "cardboard" generic flavor.  They are not smooth and rich and tastiful.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 17, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



A lot of people say they can and I believe them.  But I've served Folgers to a lot of people who were pretty much coffee 'snobs' (and I mean that in a good way because I can't spell the more appropriate word) and they would ask me what blend I was using.  Now there is a difference between freshly ground coffee beans and canned coffee for sure, but sometimes the biggest difference is that freshly ground coffee tends to be stronger.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 17, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



They do make great coffee.  Better than Starbucks I think.  And you know where else you can get a really good cup of coffee?  McDonalds.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 17, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I've never had McDonald's coffee before.  I never go there, so that's probably why.  Never been a big fan of McDonald's TBH.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 17, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Trying unsuccessfully to wake up at the moment, not even the coffee seems to be helping........  Had a rough day yesterday, didn't feel good most of the day so I didn't make it out to do grocery shopping, will have to do that today.  Also gave up trying to grow my hair out and shaved it off last night, it was growing too slowly and was so unruly that I doubt Brylcreem would have been able to control it for more that a few minutes before it sprang back in all directions.



I still think you guys dealing with all the autoimmune stuff should look at this Budwig protocol I'm on.  It is still too early to be sure, but it sure seems to be working.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 17, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



LOL.  Nobody is a big fan of McDonalds.  But they do make a great cup of coffee.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 17, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Today's math quiz:


4,100


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 17, 2016)

I came up with 5000 for that math problem.  

Step by step. . . .

1000 + 40 = 1040.  

1000 + 1040 = 2040

2040 + 30 = 2070

1000 + 2070 = 3070

20 + 3070 = 3090

3090 + 1000 = 4090

4090 + 10 = 5000


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 17, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Buy my coffee at World Market too, but my espresso of choice is La Llave. My every day coffee is Costa Rican Terrazu. I keep some Brazilian Estate, Sumatra and Free Market Guatemalan. WM doesn't stock the Guatemalan any more so I get that at another store close by WM in Pensacola. I've been drinking some Philippino Barracu lately. Very earthy and hated it at first, but now I love the stuff.
Of course, my favorite, pamper myself coffee is Jamaican Blue Mountain, but at $50/pound, I save it for special occasions.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 17, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I came up with 5000 for that math problem.
> 
> Step by step. . . .
> 
> ...


4090 + 10 = 4,100


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 17, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Yeah, we already knew that you were a coffee snob, Ernie!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 17, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I came up with 5000 for that math problem.
> ...



Oh my gosh!  I told you guys I suck at math!


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 17, 2016)

No problem. About half of adults will come up with 5,000.
I look at a column of numbers like that and look for like numbers. In this case, I saw 1,000 repeated 4 times; 4,000 then the smaller numbers, 40 + 30+ 20 + 10 = 100...


----------



## Kat (Feb 17, 2016)

I am all confused here. How can 4090 plus 10 not equal 5000?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 17, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



You and tens of thousands of others who also got 5000.  And I'm not sure yet there isn't a twist in there somewhere that I'm missing.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 17, 2016)

Kat said:


> I am all confused here. How can 4090 plus 10 not equal 5000?



It equals 4100!!!  I made the same mistake, so don't feel bad.    I think Dhara did the same thing too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 17, 2016)

Kat said:


> I am all confused here. How can 4090 plus 10 not equal 5000?



Because 90 plus 10 = 100   4990 plus 10 = 5000.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 17, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > I am all confused here. How can 4090 plus 10 not equal 5000?
> ...



Math . . . .


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 17, 2016)

Just saw this video or one similar to it on Accuweather when I was checking our weather.  This footage was taken this week at Niagra Falls.  Awesome. . . .  (And gives us a lot of sympathy for Chris who isn't that far from there.)


----------



## Kat (Feb 17, 2016)

grrrrrr am all confused. Will try later LOL


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 17, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 63775



We solved this one a week or two ago Dajjal though I don't think anybody came up with the right answer that I think is 14.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 17, 2016)

Back when I was doing a LOT of sewing, there was a constant battle to keep hubby or kids from using my sewing shears to cut out newspaper clippings or any of the gazillion things you do with scissors around the house.  Every seamstress or "seamster?" knows that the shears have a precise edge that cuts through fabric perfectly but can be dulled or otherwise made less precise when the shears are used for other things.  So there was the attempt to hide them, but if I hid them so well they wouldn't be found, I couldn't find them either.  And sometimes we just don't have the brilliant solution when it is so obvious.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 17, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 63775
> ...



I don't know what the answer is, and it seems to have a file attached to it called memit, I think maybe I should delete it. What do you think?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 17, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



My alarm bells aren't going off on my computer so whatever it is, it is likely harmless.  Usually if there's something sinister there, I get a warning. I wouldn't delete it.  It's a fun puzzle and if you didn't see it before, some others no doubt didn't see it either.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 17, 2016)

Okay for today's test, are you left brain or right brain?  I took the 20 question test this morning and it came out 57% right brain - 43% left brain which I definitely question as I tend to think those numbers should be reversed.  But it was interesting.

Left or Right Brain Test


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 17, 2016)

Que pasa Ya'll.....................


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## saveliberty (Feb 17, 2016)

I warned you it was a placeholder problem...


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 17, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Back when I was doing a LOT of sewing, there was a constant battle to keep hubby or kids from using my sewing shears to cut out newspaper clippings or any of the gazillion things you do with scissors around the house.  Every seamstress or "seamster?" knows that the shears have a precise edge that cuts through fabric perfectly but can be dulled or otherwise made less precise when the shears are used for other things.  So there was the attempt to hide them, but if I hid them so well they wouldn't be found, I couldn't find them either.  And sometimes we just don't have the brilliant solution when it is so obvious.



You know that is just going to make me use the sewing machine as a hammer right?


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 17, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay for today's test, are you left brain or right brain?  I took the 20 question test this morning and it came out 57% right brain - 43% left brain which I definitely question as I tend to think those numbers should be reversed.  But it was interesting.
> 
> Left or Right Brain Test



Lord, let me have at least half a brain.  Amen


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 17, 2016)

Left brain * 63% * : * 37% * Right brain 

Amazing I can stand up straight isn't it?


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 17, 2016)

If your thinking he must have been drunk when he posted the above you would be right.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 17, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay for today's test, are you left brain or right brain?  I took the 20 question test this morning and it came out 57% right brain - 43% left brain which I definitely question as I tend to think those numbers should be reversed.  But it was interesting.
> 
> Left or Right Brain Test


80% Left  20% Right

Should I be worried?


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 17, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay for today's test, are you left brain or right brain?  I took the 20 question test this morning and it came out 57% right brain - 43% left brain which I definitely question as I tend to think those numbers should be reversed.  But it was interesting.
> ...




No, but closing your left eye should make little difference


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 17, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Should help me keep my balance.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 17, 2016)

Ever notice how saying the word math makes 8/7 of the people freeze up?


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (Feb 17, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay for today's test, are you left brain or right brain?  I took the 20 question test this morning and it came out 57% right brain - 43% left brain which I definitely question as I tend to think those numbers should be reversed.  But it was interesting.
> ...


Mine said vacant be very worried.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 17, 2016)

Kat said:


> I am all confused here. How can 4090 plus 10 not equal 5000?


4090 + 10. Use your fingers 4091,4092, 4093, 4094, 4095, 4096, 4097, 4098, 4099, 4100.


----------



## Sherry (Feb 17, 2016)

My Mom was moved out of ICU this afternoon. WQ and I will head up on Friday to get her. We'll all be so happy to have her back home. Thanks to everyone for the prayers.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 17, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay for today's test, are you left brain or right brain?  I took the 20 question test this morning and it came out 57% right brain - 43% left brain which I definitely question as I tend to think those numbers should be reversed.  But it was interesting.
> 
> Left or Right Brain Test



66% Left 34% Right.  

Some of those questions I almost picked randomly.  Either I didn't have a preference or it didn't apply to me.  Then there was the one about preferring Sherlock Holmes or Harry Potter types of books.  I read mostly fantasy, but I consider Harry Potter to be young adult garbage, while Sherlock Holmes is at least readable.  If they meant mystery or fantasy they should  have said that.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 17, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay for today's test, are you left brain or right brain?  I took the 20 question test this morning and it came out 57% right brain - 43% left brain which I definitely question as I tend to think those numbers should be reversed.  But it was interesting.
> 
> Left or Right Brain Test


53 left 47 right


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 17, 2016)

Hossfly said:


>


I am never out of coffee. I can run out of just about anything, but I'd be checking sofa cushions for change if need be to have coffee in the house for tomorrow morning.


----------



## Kat (Feb 17, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > I am all confused here. How can 4090 plus 10 not equal 5000?
> ...




Oh yeah....and sheesh I do, or did, taxes for a living. I am sooooooooo brain dead or blonde or all of the above.


This still doesn't seem right...


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 17, 2016)

Sherry said:


> My Mom was moved out of ICU this afternoon. WQ and I will head up on Friday to get her. We'll all be so happy to have her back home. Thanks to everyone for the prayers.



Great news Sherry.  We'll keep pushing those prayers and positive vibes until all is back to normal.  Safe travels.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 17, 2016)

Kat said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



The smartest among us has a brain fart now and then and I'm sorry, but you aren't allowed to be exempt.  And I think blond has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 17, 2016)

SFC Ollie said:


> Que pasa Ya'll.....................



Hey Ollie.  So good to see you.  A lot of your friends here posted to you a few days ago re Colonel's passing.  We know how hard that was.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 18, 2016)

Ernie, Save, Hossfly, Montrovant and I may have missed somebody up there - all left brained?  And I am the only one right brained though every test I've ever taken up to now put me left brained?   I think I need to take the test again, this time without any distractions.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 18, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie, Save, Hossfly, Montrovant and I may have missed somebody up there - all left brained?  And I am the only one right brained though every test I've ever taken up to now put me left brained?   I think I need to take the test again, this time without any distractions.



Well, it's clearly not a very scientific test.    It's pretty much answer A = left brained, answer B = right brained.  The questions are also not put together that well.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 18, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie, Save, Hossfly, Montrovant and I may have missed somebody up there - all left brained?  And I am the only one right brained though every test I've ever taken up to now put me left brained?   I think I need to take the test again, this time without any distractions.
> ...



For sure 20 questions is pretty limited but having taught this kind of stuff for decades, it wasn't that bad of a quickie test.  I was just interested that everybody is coming up left brained but me though I am definitely more left brained than right myself--but there is a right brained side to me.  Interesting little exercise though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 18, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Chris's new job,
GW's new job,
Mr. Kat
For every happiness for Sherry and WQ,
Sherry’s Mom,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Againsheila, Alan, Noomi, Spoonman, Freedombecki, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.

Wondering if I could sleep in this room:


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 18, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we're still keeping vigil for
> 
> ...



Too much window!  Unless there are some mechanical shutters to cover that up, I hate it.  

Plus, you'd basically have to clean your walls all the time.


----------



## SixFoot (Feb 18, 2016)

I had my first dream that I can actually remember having in about a year. I was getting worried that I might never dream again.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 18, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> I had my first dream that I can actually remember having in about a year. I was getting worried that I might never dream again.



Well I hope it was a pleasant or at least an interesting one then.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 18, 2016)

And good morning Sixfoot and everybody else.  Another boring warm sunny day in store for Albuquerque.  Hombre and I are expecting luncheon guests and then an afternoon of 42.  Thursdays are our 42 day and fun.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 18, 2016)

42 is not the temperature is it.


----------



## SixFoot (Feb 18, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > I had my first dream that I can actually remember having in about a year. I was getting worried that I might never dream again.
> ...



Apparently, it takes four people to kill me, and not a douchebag less!


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 18, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay for today's test, are you left brain or right brain?  I took the 20 question test this morning and it came out 57% right brain - 43% left brain which I definitely question as I tend to think those numbers should be reversed.  But it was interesting.
> 
> Left or Right Brain Test


It's telling me I'm left brained, heck most of the questions I could have selected yes to both.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 18, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...


That's what house servants are for...........
It's nice but too sterile for my tastes.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 18, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I would consider myself to be 80 or 90% left brain. The extent of my creativity is related to mechanical design and geometric art. I rely on intuition in personal relationships, but am analytical about everything else.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 18, 2016)

65 and sunny in Foley at noon.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 18, 2016)

It says I'm 60% left and 40% right.


----------



## Dhara (Feb 18, 2016)

Haven't taken the test but I know my right brain leads.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 18, 2016)

Your Left or Right Brain Test Results:

Left brain inclined · OBJECTIVE
OBJECTIVE
DIGITAL
ANALYTIC
MATH
RATIONAL
ORDER
SYMBOLIC
MEMORY
CREATIVE
ART
INSTINCT
IMAGINATION
MUSIC
EMOTION
 Left brain * 60% * : * 40% * Right brain


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 18, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> 42 is not the temperature is it.



No its a bidding game played with dominoes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 18, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Too sterile and too empty and uncomfortable.  Even the one chair doesn't look inviting.  And I wonder if those are one way windows?  Evenso, the morning sun would have me up hours before I would be ready for that, at least in the summertime.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 18, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > 42 is not the temperature is it.
> ...



My parents play card games with Mrs. Liberty and me frequently.  I will have to look up the rules for 42.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 18, 2016)

Basically just put together a sack coat (1830s thru 1870s), made it out of muslin and canvas and it's in the dye bath right now, going for dark brown.
Looks similar to this one;


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 18, 2016)

This guy was a dedicated coffee lover.

*Think you love coffee? This guy was buried in an espresso pot*

*You've probably seen the iconic Bialetti stove-top espresso pot. The Italian coffeemaker, designed by Alfonso Bialetti, has been around since 1933.

In 1947, his son Renato took over the family business, and eventually the pots became known all over the globe. The company has sold an estimated 330 million of the pots, which are also extremely famous in industrial design. Annoying coffee nerds consider the Moka pot controversial ("Do you like your coffee scalded?"), but they remain fast, cheap, and easy to clean, and result in a pretty nice strong cup of coffee.

Renato died recently at the age of 93, and his family decided to have his ashes buried in a large version of the coffeepot he made famous. Mr. Bialetti's coffeepot-encased cremains were on the altar at his funeral, and have now been buried beside his wife. In related news, this morning you Instagrammed a photo of your cappuccino.

Think you love coffee? This guy was buried in an espresso pot
*


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## saveliberty (Feb 19, 2016)

Gray skies with some rain forecast here today, but into the high 40s!

Frost laws go into effect Monday, which is the earliest here in a long long time.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 19, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Gray skies with some rain forecast here today, but into the high 40s!
> 
> Frost laws go into effect Monday, which is the earliest here in a long long time.



Frost laws?


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 19, 2016)

Well that was nice, 9 1/2 hours sleep, first time in weeks.  Now I feel like I could go back to bed and sleep another 9 1/2 hours.......


----------



## peach174 (Feb 19, 2016)

LOL  you got great sleep and;
I could not sleep last night got only maybe 2 hours. My lower back was hurting to much in order to find a comfortable position.
Happy Friday all !
I hope you have a great weekend.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 19, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Well that was nice, 9 1/2 hours sleep, first time in weeks.  Now I feel like I could go back to bed and sleep another 9 1/2 hours.......



Seems the trick is Peach lost sleep and it was given to Ringel.
I'm happy that you got a good nights sleep for a change.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 19, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Well that was nice, 9 1/2 hours sleep, first time in weeks.  Now I feel like I could go back to bed and sleep another 9 1/2 hours.......
> ...


The problem with getting a typical 5 1/2 hours sleep then getting almost 10 hours sleep at one time is the body likes it and wants more so I probably wont really wake up for a few hours. 
The wife on the other hand didn't sleep well at all, matter of fact she told me she heard that thumping noise and a voice coming from the kitchen in the middle of the night.  She got up to investigate and discovered my cell phone "talking".  The voice search had started up as it randomly does and was saying; "I don't understand, please repeat".  She wasn't happy with me, claimed she went into settings and turned it off........  When it comes to technology and the wife I'll have to go in and see if she wiped the operating system off the phone instead.......


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Gray skies with some rain forecast here today, but into the high 40s!
> ...



Yes, we fine nature if winter comes back...

The roads are fragile when frost starts to come out of the ground.  There are weight restrictions on trucks to help keep them from breaking apart too much.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 19, 2016)

Good morning everybody.  It is Friday again and


peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Well that was nice, 9 1/2 hours sleep, first time in weeks.  Now I feel like I could go back to bed and sleep another 9 1/2 hours.......
> ...



I think he got some of mine too.  Returning to the bed to sleep is good for parts of me but I wake up every couple of hours with my shoulder screaming HELP and I have to get up and shake it out to get it feeling normal again.  So a good night's sleep has been pretty elusive.  This too shall pass.  I did note 'funny' on your posting re the kitty but did not mean that to apply to your poor aching back.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 19, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Wow.  I never thought of that.  I wonder if Kansas ever heard of that remedy to prevent some of the explosion of new potholes we used to get every spring.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 19, 2016)

Weird to come in here and talk about a law and no one says, you are totally wrong.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 19, 2016)

Now in the world of weird and wild bedrooms, how about this one?  And yes, you are right.  The bed is in the end of the swimming pool.  My main gripe is that it looks like it is really far from the bathroom and if you forget where you are in the middle of the night, it could give a whole new definition to 'wet dreams'.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 19, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Weird to come in here and talk about a law and no one says, you are totally wrong.



LOL.  They aren't allowed to.  It's the Coffee Shop.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 19, 2016)

And how sweet is this?


----------



## peach174 (Feb 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  It is Friday again and
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> ...



That's fine I knew what you meant.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 19, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Weird to come in here and talk about a law and no one says, you are totally wrong.



It's better than what they are saying about me not being able to read.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 19, 2016)

peach174 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Weird to come in here and talk about a law and no one says, you are totally wrong.
> ...


----------



## Gracie (Feb 19, 2016)

Decided on this one and have been messing with it since last night and this afternoon.
Left thumb is 3 times its size...so...gotta stop for the day.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## Dajjal (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Now in the world of weird and wild bedrooms, how about this one?  And yes, you are right.  The bed is in the end of the swimming pool.  My main gripe is that it looks like it is really far from the bathroom and if you forget where you are in the middle of the night, it could give a whole new definition to 'wet dreams'.



Falling into the pool would probably work better than an alarm clock in the morning!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Now in the world of weird and wild bedrooms, how about this one?  And yes, you are right.  The bed is in the end of the swimming pool.  My main gripe is that it looks like it is really far from the bathroom and if you forget where you are in the middle of the night, it could give a whole new definition to 'wet dreams'.
> ...



For sure.  But I wonder how many times I would forget where I was before I was really careful which direction I went when I got out of bed?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 19, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Basically just put together a sack coat (1830s thru 1870s), made it out of muslin and canvas and it's in the dye bath right now, going for dark brown.
> Looks similar to this one;



I am properly impressed. There are some significant tailoring and sewing machine skills there.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Basically just put together a sack coat (1830s thru 1870s), made it out of muslin and canvas and it's in the dye bath right now, going for dark brown.
> ...


That one was fairly simple as I didn't really line it just using the muslin interfacing as a liner.  The one I made is a little too short, about 2 inches short as I guessed the length instead of actually measuring.  I'll order the sack coat pattern and make one in proper wool and properly line it.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 19, 2016)

Mailbox lid is flipping up in the wind.  Cat bowl is visiting Buffalo, NY.  Suppose to be like this until morning.  Scattered power outages around the county.


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 19, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Weird to come in here and talk about a law and no one says, you are totally wrong.


You almost made me do it.......


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Post pictures of it when you're done!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 19, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Mailbox lid is flipping up in the wind.  Cat bowl is visiting Buffalo, NY.  Suppose to be like this until morning.  Scattered power outages around the county.



 So we'll be cat bowl shopping tomorrow?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 19, 2016)

And here's a little puzzle for our insomniacs to work on tonight or something to do while having our morning coffee tomorrow:


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 20, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> And here's a little puzzle for our insomniacs to work on tonight or something to do while having our morning coffee tomorrow:



3!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 20, 2016)

3


----------



## Gracie (Feb 20, 2016)

I think I'm going to start up my Animal Spirit Guide thread again. It will give me something to do in the wee hours.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 20, 2016)

I don't think that mouse can fit under those lines.  Just walk around them or over them.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 20, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


As long as I'm not in em......


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 20, 2016)

Was gonna go up to Fort Stanton today, they do a living history every 3rd Saturday in the month.  Had everything ready but couldn't get to sleep until after 1 am then my hands going to sleep and becoming painful woke me up at 6:30.  Turned off the alarm so it wouldn't go off and let the wife sleep.  There's always next month.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 20, 2016)

Good morning everybody though it is already afternoon for most of you, and evening for Dajjal and our other Europeans.  And if Noomi still reads in from time to time, it is Sunday at her place.

Hope all are having a good weekend.  I understand planning an outing but when the time comes, doing nothing looks a lot better.  And yes, there is almost always a next time.

For your morning quiz:


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 20, 2016)

Okay, I'll relent, here's me in my new outfit.  






Blows out any idea that I might look like Johnny Depp or Val Kilmer........


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 20, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, I'll relent, here's me in my new outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Difficult to tell because your face is so shaded.  But I am impressed at your tailoring skills.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 20, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I'll relent, here's me in my new outfit.
> ...


The trousers, shirt, boot and hat are all store bought, I just did the vest and coat and am anything but pleased with the finished product.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 20, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Looks good to me!
It seems to just need some alterations and it would look great.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 20, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I dunno. The fit on the jacket and vest look pretty good.  And I think the trousers are supposed to be really loose fit.  I wonder though.  Did they wear the highly polished shiny boots back then?  But I just checked a site selling 'authentic' civil war period men's wear and obviously they did:


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 20, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Thanks but these were practice pieces, I have a proper sack coat pattern on the way and I already have the wool fabric I need to make a new vest and coat correctly.  


Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Yup, they had shinny boots even in the 1700s but they also had "suede" (rough side out) boots and shoes.  That outfit there is representative of 1870s and onward, not the Civil War period, you can tell by the cut of the frock, the vest and the cravat style.  
Mine is mostly 1840s to 1870s except for the hat and boots.  From what we have been able to find the boots are mid 1870s and the hat goes back to the late 1600s up to the present.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 20, 2016)

Remember this drawing from a few days ago?  Here is what it means:






The animal you see in this image can reveal how creative you are


----------



## Dhara (Feb 20, 2016)

I see a duck and a rabbit.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 20, 2016)

So do I.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 20, 2016)

If you saw them almost simultaneously then you can be sure you are really creative.  At least according to the guys in the video clip.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 20, 2016)

Babysitting a family member's fur friends recently, I can absolutely relate to this:


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 20, 2016)

And here it is almost 2 pm and I can't see a thing I have accomplished.  And I don't care.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 20, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> And here it is almost 2 pm and I can't see a thing I have accomplished.  And I don't care.



I've actually been a little productive today.  Vacuum and mopped a bit of the floor and shaved the cat.  Now I'm going to watch something on TV.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 20, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And here it is almost 2 pm and I can't see a thing I have accomplished.  And I don't care.
> ...



I certainly approve not overdoing on Saturdays.  (or any other day of the week.)


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 20, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody though it is already afternoon for most of you, and evening for Dajjal and our other Europeans.  And if Noomi still reads in from time to time, it is Sunday at her place.
> 
> Hope all are having a good weekend.  I understand planning an outing but when the time comes, doing nothing looks a lot better.  And yes, there is almost always a next time.
> 
> For your morning quiz:



I found the two J's in about thirty seconds or less, and I saw the duck and the rabbit straight away. I was a painter and have always been good at visual tests. Here is one of my paintings to prove it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 20, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody though it is already afternoon for most of you, and evening for Dajjal and our other Europeans.  And if Noomi still reads in from time to time, it is Sunday at her place.
> ...



Oh I like that Dajjal.  I wonder if you came out right brained on the test?  I did (for the first time ever in a test like that) where EVERYBODYelse in the Coffee Shop tested predominantly left brained.  I'm pretty sure I'm still predominantly left brained but I do have my creative side I think and being predominantly right brained could be necessary for those who make their living in art, music, creative games, architecture, fashion design, sports, etc. etc. etc.  We need both kinds of people in the world, though I suppose it would naturally be more left brained folks who would be attracted to a political message board.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 20, 2016)

This does my brain in !


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 20, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 64181
> 
> This does my brain in !



Me too, but if you look at it just right you do see all round circles.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 20, 2016)

Okay everybody.  Let's settle this issue once and for all.  Which is the perfectly toasted toast?


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## saveliberty (Feb 20, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And here it is almost 2 pm and I can't see a thing I have accomplished.  And I don't care.
> ...



How did surgery go after shaving the cat?


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 20, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay everybody.  Let's settle this issue once and for all.  Which is the perfectly toasted toast?



None of them.  somewhere between 12 and 15


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 20, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Chris's new job,
GW's new job,
Mr. Kat
For every happiness for Sherry and WQ,
Sherry’s Mom,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Againsheila, Alan, Noomi, Spoonman, Freedombecki, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2016)

Been a rough day here. Major flareup mode and I have no idea why. Especially my left arm. Shoulder to wrist down all the way to my pinky.

I wish I had a hot tub.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 21, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Been a rough day here. Major flareup mode and I have no idea why. Especially my left arm. Shoulder to wrist down all the way to my pinky.
> 
> I wish I had a hot tub.



Sorry Gracie.  Does your local YMCA or similar organization have one?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 21, 2016)

I'm moving kind of slow this morning.  We decided to play hooky from church and sleep in and I took full advantage of that.  Still not getting uninterrupted sleep that we all need but hopefully that will get better as my shoulder improves.  According to Hombre's sleep doctor, not sleeping deeply; i.e. tossing and turning and frequent awakening results in more trips to the bathroom during the night too which doesn't help.  But I probably manage to get six to eight hours of sleep in the process and I'll take what I can get.

Anyhow it is a bright sunny day in Albuquerque and our springlike weather -- high 60's to low 70's -- continues.  Crocus and daffodils are up all over town and the early tulips are starting to appear--and four weeks of winter left.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 21, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay everybody.  Let's settle this issue once and for all.  Which is the perfectly toasted toast?


Somewhere between 15 and 16.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 21, 2016)

I ended up taking a pain pill and a benadryl last night, slept like a log.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 21, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay everybody.  Let's settle this issue once and for all.  Which is the perfectly toasted toast?
> ...



For me, when I have toast for breakfast with butter and/or preserves, I want it pretty toasty so would go for an 11 or 15.  When I want the bread toasted for sandwiches, I want it less crisp so would opt for 12 or 16.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 21, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


That's why there is no such thing a a singularly perfectly toasted slice of bread, it's subjective based on personal taste.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 21, 2016)

About two weeks ago my brother's MIL passed away.  This last week a prior employee died at 32 without life insurance and a baby on the way.  Also A friend's SIL and a local business leader I have known since high school. 

Fortunately all my relatives and friends in Kalamazoo, MI remained safe yesterday.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 21, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> About two weeks ago my brother's MIL passed away.  This last week a prior employee died at 32 without life insurance and a baby on the way.  Also A friend's SIL and a local business leader I have known since high school.
> 
> Fortunately all my relatives and friends in Kalamazoo, MI remained safe yesterday.



They are all blessed to have a friend or family member who understands and cares.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 21, 2016)

My telephone  line is dead but I broadband still works. I tried to email my sister but failed to get through so this is a test to see if I can post here.

Edit, yep I can post, but apparently not email.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 21, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> My telephone  line is dead but I broadband still works. I tried to email my sister but failed to get through so this is a test to see if I can post here.
> 
> Edit, yep I can post, but apparently not email.



I have several e-mail accounts and they have all been acting weird from time to time lately.  Probably if you wait awhile, the problem will clear up.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 21, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > My telephone  line is dead but I broadband still works. I tried to email my sister but failed to get through so this is a test to see if I can post here.
> ...



No I think my phone line is dead to everything except broadband. It caused some excitement because when my sister could not contact me she panicked and called the police. They were just at my door, and all the neighbours came out to see what was going on. In the end my neighbour allowed me to use her phone to ring my sister who was in a panic that something had happened to me. She always rings me at this time on a Sunday and when I did not answer it worried her.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 21, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> I ended up taking a pain pill and a benadryl last night, slept like a log.


Get any rest?


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## boedicca (Feb 21, 2016)

It's really reassuring to find "FBI Surveillance" as a wi-fi option when one is out and about.

Just sayin'


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 21, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > My Mom was moved out of ICU this afternoon. WQ and I will head up on Friday to get her. We'll all be so happy to have her back home. Thanks to everyone for the prayers.
> ...



We are all home safe and sound. My Mom still has a lot of recuperation, but we're all better off with her here.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 21, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay everybody.  Let's settle this issue once and for all.  Which is the perfectly toasted toast?


14


----------



## WelfareQueen (Feb 21, 2016)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...




We drove 2,000 miles in a week.  Whew.....Huge stress as Sherry's Mom was literally a few hours from no longer being with us due to respiratory failure.  She spent over a week in ICU.

I can't tell you how happy she and the family are to have her home.  Sherry's Mom is one of the finest people I have ever met.  The big guy up stairs was really looking out for her.....and us.  

Thanks to Foxy and everyone else for their prayers.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2016)

I fell asleep, finally, at 7:30am. Woke up about an hour ago. Slept REALLY well, but now that I am among the land of the living, my left arm is screaming. 

I think I am going to blame that damn dresser.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2016)

And no, Foxfyre...no ymca. Only hot tubs around here are 30 miles away and I ain't getting in a stew pot of other peoples juices. I want one of my own. All I need is one of those really big old fashioned clawfoot tubs. Run a hose to it from the kitchen and instant spa. But those tubs are like 350 bucks IF you can find one.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 21, 2016)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Again good news.  Been thinking about you guys and hoping all was going as well as it could.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 21, 2016)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I'm happy you're all home safe and sound.  We'll keep "Mom" on the list as long as she needs it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 21, 2016)

Gracie said:


> And no, Foxfyre...no ymca. Only hot tubs around here are 30 miles away and I ain't getting in a stew pot of other peoples juices. I want one of my own. All I need is one of those really big old fashioned clawfoot tubs. Run a hose to it from the kitchen and instant spa. But those tubs are like 350 bucks IF you can find one.



I've always wanted one of those too.  But no place to put it and I also couldn't afford it.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2016)

I found one at a yard sale some months back but he wanted 300 for it and it was so beat up, it probably leaked. And rust? oh my.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2016)

sorry guys, that i dont keep up on whats going on with yall. also forgive my lack of proper punctuation. the less pressure i put on my left fingers with the shift button, the less it hurts. and i have been trained these 50 years to use my left hand for shift button.


----------



## Dhara (Feb 21, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> And here it is almost 2 pm and I can't see a thing I have accomplished.  And I don't care.


Good for you.  Just BE.  Human being, not always human doing.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2016)

I just got out of a very hot tub and I feel really good. Still have some pain, but as you can see, I can use the left pinky for shift! Its a dull ache now, but doable.

Meanwhile...MrG said "I told you to not fuck with that dresser. You can't do that any more". So I said...um...guess what you get to do?" and he was all . Yep. He gets a lesson in finishing it. I will help, supervise, but he has to do it cuz I can't.

This will be very interesting.


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2016)

back to no shift. its starting to ache again. and using 1 hand to type.

mr g is mumblinggrumbling. i said 'dont you want 200 bucks for the dresser? and he stopped complaining.lol


----------



## Dhara (Feb 21, 2016)

Sorry for your pain.


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 21, 2016)

Gracie said:


> back to no shift. its starting to ache again. and using 1 hand to type.
> 
> mr g is mumblinggrumbling. i said 'dont you want 200 bucks for the dresser? and he stopped complaining.lol


I know lots of people who use 1 hand to type when there online of course they are usually looking at porn.


----------



## Dhara (Feb 21, 2016)

Ugh. TMI


----------



## peach174 (Feb 22, 2016)

Morning all !

I hope everybody had a real good weekend.
Monday's grin


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 22, 2016)

Manonthestreet said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay everybody.  Let's settle this issue once and for all.  Which is the perfectly toasted toast?
> ...



Welcome to the Coffee Shop Manonthestreet.  We hope you find this little community to your liking and will settle in and add to it.  Please read over the OP to get the gist of what we're all about in here, drag up a chair, and join in.

Your first timer's complimentary beverage:


----------



## Gracie (Feb 22, 2016)

One word for right this moment after MrG said he would antique the dresser and I wound up doing it:

Ow.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 22, 2016)

Gracie said:


> One word for right this moment after MrG said he would antique the dresser and I wound up doing it:
> 
> Ow.



So back into a hot bath?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 22, 2016)

Can't. Water restriction here. Its just my wrist right now but it hurts really bad now. So...I will soak it in the sink in hot water and pop another damn pain pill and suck down some wine.


----------



## Kat (Feb 22, 2016)

Gracie Would a heating pad help? Or these from the microwave? (is moist heat)









Doesn't matter if it says sinus pack. I use them for lots of things. You can use from freezer or microwave.

Sorry you are still in such pain.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 22, 2016)

i fell asleep soon after that last post. just now woke up. gonna soak in the sink in a few, then wrap up both wrists in ace bandages. I will look into those packs. good idea.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 22, 2016)

The last couple of days have been hell here.  It started snowing Sunday morning but quickly turned to ice rain.  The last two days, we've gotten up to the mid-40s during the day, melting lots of ice, but not enough.  At night, it gets to just around, or just below freezing and all the melt water from the day freezes.  The roads are the worst, of course.  I've gotten pretty good at getting around with cleats on my boots but the goats don't have cleats on their hooves and tend to flop and fall all over.  It looks like we'll have an early break-up.
I hope y'all are doing well and enjoying life.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 22, 2016)

Yer making me feel cold, GW. Here...share this with me:


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 23, 2016)

Good morning everybody.  So we've been having glorious spring weather, yes?  Flowers are blooming all over town, yes?  Well, currently it is 35 degrees with cold rain or snow showers forecast today and snow tonight.  But I tell myself that it is still February.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 23, 2016)

And get out your pencils or calculators boys and girls for today's math quiz:


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 23, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  So we've been having glorious spring weather, yes?  Flowers are blooming all over town, yes?  Well, currently it is 35 degrees with cold rain or snow showers forecast today and snow tonight.  But I tell myself that it is still February.


Yup, the cold front moved in last night to remind even us down here the winter wasn't over, currently is a frigid 58 degrees.......   I just woke up and am waiting for the coffee which I think just stopped having the drip... uummmm dripping..... uuummmm, well you know what I mean.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 23, 2016)

Holy cow, it is snowing like crazy in Albuquerque.  And though temps are above freezing here on the ground, it is starting to stick a little.  Coming straight down--no wind at all.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 23, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> And get out your pencils or calculators boys and girls for today's math quiz:



50.

It works out to 7 + (7/7) + (7x7) - 7. 
7 + 1 + 49 - 7. 
8 + 49 - 7.
57 - 7.  
50.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2016)

i got 21 but then again, i am loopy from 4 hours sleep. at least it was dreamless this time.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2016)

7 plus 7=14
14 divided  by 7=7
7 plus 7=14
7 times 7=28
7 minus 28=21


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 23, 2016)

I got 4,451.76 but then again it was a different problem I was doing..........


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 23, 2016)

I make it 56, but I did it in my head and my head is not very arithmetical.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 23, 2016)

Gracie said:


> 7 plus 7=14
> 14 divided  by 7=7
> 7 plus 7=14
> 7 times 7=28
> 7 minus 28=21



We've had this discussion before with similar types of problems.  There's an order of operations with math, sometimes called PEMDAS.  Parentheses, Exponents, Multiplication, Division, Addition, Subtraction.  The multiplication and division are interchangeable, so you do them in left to right order.  Same with addition and subtraction.

Order of Operations - PEMDAS


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 23, 2016)

I just read on the news that Didcot power station has collapsed. I hope it was not nuclear, but whatever it was we cannot spare it. They keep closing coal burning power stations without replacing them, and the national grid is over stretched. Well, my computer still works but the likelihood of power cuts has just increased.

Edit: I just heard Didcot power station had already closed down a few years ago and it was coal fired, not nuclear. So there is no danger, and no impact on the electricity supply.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > 7 plus 7=14
> ...


I have Bones-Stelictitus. Math sucks.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2016)

ARRRRRGGGGG!

Pardon me. Excuse me. Sorry to elbow anyone. I'll just quietly fill up this corner over here on the patio with my pillows because I'm getting quite frustrated with the idiocy "out there". I have a stack of pillows. Some will go here in CS. Some in When You've Just Had Enough for funny things I find to post, some in Eye Candy. Maybe a few in the TV forum. The rest, I'm taking to Twitter to plop my ass down when there, a few to pinterest, a couple to weheartit.

In short....comfy holes to hide in, thusly:


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2016)

Left side is Pinterest. Right side is WeHeartit






Blessed peace.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 23, 2016)

OK I'm 100 posts behind and am too tired to go back and read everything I missed right now. I opened yesterday at 12:30. Poker started at 6 PM (made $165) About 7, my security guy called in sick. I took the shift and left Doc's at 3:30. Stopped for breakfast and was home about 5. 
The school bus was turning around in front of the house by the time I went to bed. I was up at 9:30 with 3 hours sleep. Ran a couple errands, made a few calls and have been mostly relaxing. 
I'll be back at Doc's by 8 for a likely interesting night. We are smack dab in the center of a tornado warning area. Add to that, heavy winds with gusts to 70 MPH and flood warnings are in the cards for us here. I'm thinking a slow night, but it'll be at least 3:00 before I get out of there. I plan on sleeping til at least noon tomorrow.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks for the info. Ernie.
Batten down the hatches and be safe!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> OK I'm 100 posts behind and am too tired to go back and read everything I missed right now. I opened yesterday at 12:30. Poker started at 6 PM (made $165) About 7, my security guy called in sick. I took the shift and left Doc's at 3:30. Stopped for breakfast and was home about 5.
> The school bus was turning around in front of the house by the time I went to bed. I was up at 9:30 with 3 hours sleep. Ran a couple errands, made a few calls and have been mostly relaxing.
> I'll be back at Doc's by 8 for a likely interesting night. We are smack dab in the center of a tornado warning area. Add to that, heavy winds with gusts to 70 MPH and flood warnings are in the cards for us here. I'm thinking a slow night, but it'll be at least 3:00 before I get out of there. I plan on sleeping til at least noon tomorrow.


Dude!!! Yer gonna kill yerself if you  keep doing this, ya know.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 23, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> And get out your pencils or calculators boys and girls for today's math quiz:



Order of operations question.

multiply and divide first, then addition and subtraction.

7+1+49-7= 50


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 23, 2016)

Gracie said:


> ARRRRRGGGGG!
> 
> Pardon me. Excuse me. Sorry to elbow anyone. I'll just quietly fill up this corner over here on the patio with my pillows because I'm getting quite frustrated with the idiocy "out there". I have a stack of pillows. Some will go here in CS. Some in When You've Just Had Enough for funny things I find to post, some in Eye Candy. Maybe a few in the TV forum. The rest, I'm taking to Twitter to plop my ass down when there, a few to pinterest, a couple to weheartit.
> 
> In short....comfy holes to hide in, thusly:



If I have told you once, I've told you a thousand times, take no prisoners on the board.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 23, 2016)

I have peeps in Orange Beach right now.  Ernie, Kat you two stay safe as well.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2016)

Just kill 'em (verbally), right? I will as soon as I get back to normal, healthwise. 
And....I am almost there! Over 12 hours since my last pain pill. And, I scrubbed the toilet with a pumice stone, washed dishes after cooking, took the dogs for a walk, went to the store and so far...so good. 
Last night/wee hours of the morning was really REALLY bad. That was "it gets the worst before it gets better" thing. I am so glad it is now passing. Whew!

Meanwhile...yeah...youse guys in bad weather....stay safe!


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 23, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Just kill 'em (verbally), right? I will as soon as I get back to normal, healthwise.



Melts are better, most recover for another day.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 23, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> OK I'm 100 posts behind and am too tired to go back and read everything I missed right now. I opened yesterday at 12:30. Poker started at 6 PM (made $165) About 7, my security guy called in sick. I took the shift and left Doc's at 3:30. Stopped for breakfast and was home about 5.
> The school bus was turning around in front of the house by the time I went to bed. I was up at 9:30 with 3 hours sleep. Ran a couple errands, made a few calls and have been mostly relaxing.
> I'll be back at Doc's by 8 for a likely interesting night. We are smack dab in the center of a tornado warning area. Add to that, heavy winds with gusts to 70 MPH and flood warnings are in the cards for us here. I'm thinking a slow night, but it'll be at least 3:00 before I get out of there. I plan on sleeping til at least noon tomorrow.


You need a couple of day break just to sleep and rest the brain and body.  Stay safe!!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 23, 2016)

Gracie said:


> ARRRRRGGGGG!
> 
> Pardon me. Excuse me. Sorry to elbow anyone. I'll just quietly fill up this corner over here on the patio with my pillows because I'm getting quite frustrated with the idiocy "out there". I have a stack of pillows. Some will go here in CS. Some in When You've Just Had Enough for funny things I find to post, some in Eye Candy. Maybe a few in the TV forum. The rest, I'm taking to Twitter to plop my ass down when there, a few to pinterest, a couple to weheartit.
> 
> In short....comfy holes to hide in, thusly:


Why do you let those people get to ya?  What do they mean to us in the long run or short run for that matter?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2016)

Its not really them, hon. Its me. When I get short tempered due to not feeling well..I say shit I regret saying. And *they* say some pretty stupid shit which makes my Bitch-O-Meter pingpong off the walls. Then I would regret it. So...I try to avoid while in this mode.

But, I already have posted in a few threads out there so...things are better on MY end. And I'm leaving the pillows here anyway. Y'all just don't slop coffee on 'em!


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 23, 2016)

Making a bag similar to this one;







A Victorian (1860s) travel bag.  Most were made from linen, mine is being constructed out of canvas.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Making a bag similar to this one;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's cool. Travel bag. Like...a backpack sorta thing? What goes in it?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2016)

Oh yeah..I forgot to tell about my treasure find today when I stopped off at the thrift shop! I got a pair of black UGGS for...drumroll...a buck. Yes, REAL Uggs. Not much wear on them either! I could get 75 to 100 bucks for them on ebay but thems going on my feetsies!


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 23, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > OK I'm 100 posts behind and am too tired to go back and read everything I missed right now. I opened yesterday at 12:30. Poker started at 6 PM (made $165) About 7, my security guy called in sick. I took the shift and left Doc's at 3:30. Stopped for breakfast and was home about 5.
> ...


Naah I can handle it for a couple days. When we opened this place, I worked 16 or 18 hour days for a solid month.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 23, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Making a bag similar to this one;
> ...


From what I can determine it's the 1860s version of carry on luggage.  Most likely it would hold basic necessities and a change of underwear.  Here's what I found;


> The traveling satchel was to contain grooming items, a mirror, reading material, “crackers, or sandwiches, if [the traveler would] be long enough upon the road to need a luncheon.” The carpet bag was to contain “a large shawl,…night clothes, and…clean linen,” and, if a woman was to sleep the night in a railcar, a warm woolen or silk nightcap was to replace her bonnet at bedtime.



http://www.geriwalton.com/index.php/2014/09/traveling-etiquette-and-tips-for/


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2016)

Yer a tough dude, Ernie. You have my respect. I wish I had yer genes.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


yeah..i have heard of womens "satchel's" but guys usually just tied a bag together and hitched it over their shoulder.
So..whatcha making one for? Just for funzies?


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 23, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> I have peeps in Orange Beach right now.  Ernie, Kat you two stay safe as well.


Come to find out, the Gulf Shores twister formed about 2 miles off shore and just barely made land. I'm hearing one hit Pensacola damaging an apartment complex and injuring 6.
Hope Kat checks in soon.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 23, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Yer a tough dude, Ernie. You have my respect. I wish I had yer genes.


They're 31-33s would they fit?


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 23, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> I have peeps in Orange Beach right now.  Ernie, Kat you two stay safe as well.


You should have them stop by Doc's.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 23, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > OK I'm 100 posts behind and am too tired to go back and read everything I missed right now. I opened yesterday at 12:30. Poker started at 6 PM (made $165) About 7, my security guy called in sick. I took the shift and left Doc's at 3:30. Stopped for breakfast and was home about 5.
> ...


I'll rest when I die.  I come in at 4 tomorrow and I'm off Thursday.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 23, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Guys would carry them also if it's all they had and it's one of the most underrepresented items in living history/reenactments.  If this goes over well at the monthly event at Fort Stanton I might make and sell them (online) to the reenactment community.  I will also make them out of the proper linen and wool twill tape.


----------



## Kat (Feb 23, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I have peeps in Orange Beach right now.  Ernie, Kat you two stay safe as well.
> ...




I am here. All is quiet now. It was nasty all day though.

Didja find me a place yet?


----------



## Kat (Feb 23, 2016)

Kat said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...




Seriously, I have been looking some. Lot of nice places in that town, and so close to the beach. 
Ernie are going to be living together in around a year....oops..I mean in same town.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2016)

That will make for interesting company. I already told Ernie that I was heading that way too when the owner of this house says he wants it back...or dies and his relatives slap it on the market.

I'll be in the back forty though, keeping an eyeball out on Doc's in the wee hours since I'm a night owl.


----------



## Kat (Feb 23, 2016)

Seriously Gracie ???

I really am moving there...


----------



## Kat (Feb 23, 2016)

Whoa...I spoke too soon. It is pouring rain and the wind is absolutely blasting.


----------



## Kat (Feb 23, 2016)

Power trying to go out.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2016)

turn off your pc before it blows up, kat.


----------



## Kat (Feb 23, 2016)

It's on battery back up. I am good.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2016)

Kat said:


> Seriously Gracie ???
> 
> I really am moving there...


Hell, I dunno if I'm serious or not. Or if he is serious. He said pay our own way and help out if we are able physically. I have my van. MrG has his truck. We could play cowboys and circle the wagons I guess, lol.
But, prolly not. Alabama is a pert far stretch from californy.


----------



## Kat (Feb 23, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously Gracie ???
> ...




Yessum It is. But the town he is in is small and so pretty.

You have to be able to tolerate the humidity though.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2016)

I do believe it's called Arrrr Conditionin'? lol. I used to live in Iowa for a short while. AWFUL humidity. I like small towns. Which is why I do love it here.  I figure if we ever hafta move..we will just rent something else and keep getting roomies. But, it was nice to hear Ernie say "come on if you wanna come. Just pull yer own weight around here". Nothing scares me. And I mean nothing. Except being homeless. Which is why I bought the van. Now I am looking for a small trailer to pull. Where we go..our house goes with us. And I do like the pacific. Then again, I'm eyeballing wyoming too. Or maybe NM. Perhaps arizona, near Sedona. Like I said..who knows what will happen. One day at a time.


----------



## Kat (Feb 23, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I do believe it's called Arrrr Conditionin'? lol. I used to live in Iowa for a short while. AWFUL humidity. I like small towns. Which is why I do love it here.  I figure if we ever hafta move..we will just rent something else and keep getting roomies. But, it was nice to hear Ernie say "come on if you wanna come. Just pull yer own weight around here". Nothing scares me. And I mean nothing. Except being homeless. Which is why I bought the van. Now I am looking for a small trailer to pull. Where we go..our house goes with us. And I do like the pacific. Then again, I'm eyeballing wyoming too. Or maybe NM. Perhaps arizona, near Sedona. Like I said..who knows what will happen. One day at a time.





Go south young lady!!  Montana? You will freeze and hurt!

And oh yes, I live by air conditioning...lol


----------



## Kat (Feb 23, 2016)

gulf shores al images - Google Search


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2016)

I want something like this. Not too long or too big. Van will be my bedroom. MrG will have the bed in the trailer. His truck will be for his tools and shit. Like I said..circle the wagons, be caretakers for someones acreage/property when they need extra eyeballs and they have hookups available. Or not. Good scenery would suffice. I'd buy a small gas generator for power. Free space rent on their back 40, we are good with that.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2016)

Kat said:


> gulf shores al images - Google Search


That's purdy! Almost as purdy as where I am right now.

central california coast - Google Search

No air conditioning needed. Just open da winders.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2016)

We all need to chip in and buy some land. Have a commune.
Nah. we would kill each other.


----------



## Kat (Feb 23, 2016)

Gracie said:


> We all need to chip in and buy some land. Have a commune.
> Nah. we would kill each other.


----------



## Kat (Feb 23, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I want something like this. Not too long or too big. Van will be my bedroom. MrG will have the bed in the trailer. His truck will be for his tools and shit. Like I said..circle the wagons, be caretakers for someones acreage/property when they need extra eyeballs and they have hookups available. Or not. Good scenery would suffice. I'd buy a small gas generator for power. Free space rent on their back 40, we are good with that.




That shouldn't be too expensive either.

Do you ever watch Tiny Houses? Or whatever the name is..


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2016)

Kat said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I want something like this. Not too long or too big. Van will be my bedroom. MrG will have the bed in the trailer. His truck will be for his tools and shit. Like I said..circle the wagons, be caretakers for someones acreage/property when they need extra eyeballs and they have hookups available. Or not. Good scenery would suffice. I'd buy a small gas generator for power. Free space rent on their back 40, we are good with that.
> ...


Too tiny. I don't want a bed I have to climb up to. Or MrG having to use his bad knee climbing up to a loft area. Plus, they are way too expensive. I'd like a regular ol mobile home on land but there isn't anything we can afford unless it's in Detroit or something. Ack! Trailers are cheaper.


----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...





Agree. I do not like them at all. But I watch it sometimes.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 24, 2016)

I like the Master Treehouse show. I would LOVE to have one of those!


----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2016)

Talk about expensive! I can't believe the money they put in those. I like it too.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 24, 2016)

Hell, I'd take a cave!






Or even a small hill and make a hobbit house!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 24, 2016)

Even a big assed shipping container.






Put it this way...if I could find the land that has the powerlines and water...I can build something quite cozy out of unique materials. Even bottles. Or hay. Or even tires.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 24, 2016)

I think a cave would end up being too claustrophobic for me.  

Hay?  Was the person who made that trying to build the biggest fire hazard house they could?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 24, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> I think a cave would end up being too claustrophobic for me.
> 
> Hay?  Was the person who made that trying to build the biggest fire hazard house they could?


Hay is an excellent insulator. Just cover it with mud that dries to hard clay.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 24, 2016)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Chris's new job,
GW's new job,
Mr. Kat
For every happiness for Sherry and WQ,
Sherry’s Mom,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Againsheila, Alan, Noomi, Spoonman, Freedombecki, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 24, 2016)

Kat said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


There's a couple 2 or 3 acre places on my road. One lot is wooded and one has a single wide on it


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 24, 2016)

Kat said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Careful girl. I have a filthy mind.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 24, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Yer a tough dude, Ernie. You have my respect. I wish I had yer genes.
> ...



Yes


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 24, 2016)

Kat said:


> It's on battery back up. I am good.



I have a battery backup system too. It has been tested once by a power cut that did not affect my computer.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 24, 2016)

Three inches on the ground this morning with 6-9 on the way.  Very wet snow, so moving it should be a heart attack for some.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 24, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> I think a cave would end up being too claustrophobic for me.
> 
> Hay?  Was the person who made that trying to build the biggest fire hazard house they could?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 24, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I do believe it's called Arrrr Conditionin'? lol. I used to live in Iowa for a short while. AWFUL humidity. I like small towns. Which is why I do love it here.  I figure if we ever hafta move..we will just rent something else and keep getting roomies. But, it was nice to hear Ernie say "come on if you wanna come. Just pull yer own weight around here". Nothing scares me. And I mean nothing. Except being homeless. Which is why I bought the van. Now I am looking for a small trailer to pull. Where we go..our house goes with us. And I do like the pacific. Then again, I'm eyeballing wyoming too. Or maybe NM. Perhaps arizona, near Sedona. Like I said..who knows what will happen. One day at a time.



Actually, according to Sperling Best Places to live (they are on the internet) you can do a side by side comparison with your home town and Foley, Grace, and you will see that in every single category, the cost of living in Foley would be significantly less in Foley:  utilities, medical, housing, groceries, everything.  And no water restrictions in Foley.     Cost of housing to buy or rent for instance in your area is triple what it is in Foley.

But you wouldn't be within walking distance of the beach and you probably would lose something in aesthetics.  And the market for the furniture and stuff you do probably wouldn't be as lucrative.

Check it out here:
Best Places to Live | Compare cost of living, crime, cities, schools and more. Sperling's BestPlaces


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 24, 2016)

Bad tornadoes in central Alabama last night though so hoping Kat does check in soon.  I checked preliminary news reports and they're not reporting any serious injuries or deaths.  Probably did screw up the power grid some though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 24, 2016)

Signs that make you go hmmmm. . . .
















So Long, Farewell
Good thing that was already my plan!

*Share This on Facebook?*

_Photo via Instagram_


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 24, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I do believe it's called Arrrr Conditionin'? lol. I used to live in Iowa for a short while. AWFUL humidity. I like small towns. Which is why I do love it here.  I figure if we ever hafta move..we will just rent something else and keep getting roomies. But, it was nice to hear Ernie say "come on if you wanna come. Just pull yer own weight around here". Nothing scares me. And I mean nothing. Except being homeless. Which is why I bought the van. Now I am looking for a small trailer to pull. Where we go..our house goes with us. And I do like the pacific. Then again, I'm eyeballing wyoming too. Or maybe NM. Perhaps arizona, near Sedona. Like I said..who knows what will happen. One day at a time.


New Mexico would be my second choice where to live. Love the mountains, the food and the culture. An occasional snow storm I could deal with, but Wyoming? No way could I deal with that winter.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 24, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I do believe it's called Arrrr Conditionin'? lol. I used to live in Iowa for a short while. AWFUL humidity. I like small towns. Which is why I do love it here.  I figure if we ever hafta move..we will just rent something else and keep getting roomies. But, it was nice to hear Ernie say "come on if you wanna come. Just pull yer own weight around here". Nothing scares me. And I mean nothing. Except being homeless. Which is why I bought the van. Now I am looking for a small trailer to pull. Where we go..our house goes with us. And I do like the pacific. Then again, I'm eyeballing wyoming too. Or maybe NM. Perhaps arizona, near Sedona. Like I said..who knows what will happen. One day at a time.
> ...



New Mexico does have much to commend it and much to condemn it.  I couldn't handle Arizona desert summers--I don't do extreme heat well--and though I love snow and winter, I am at the age that the northern states would be a bit much for me.  The thing about you folks who live near the ocean and have water running under your bridges though, the arid New Mexico terrain could seem a bit harsh--we have the least surface water in all 50 states.  The high desert climate is pretty great--all four seasons but seldom extreme heat or extreme cold.  Pretty pleasant most of the year.  And there are mountains with glorious forests nearby and lakes to visit.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 24, 2016)

I was wondering if any of you could sleep in that bedroom I posted with the vigil list last night?


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 24, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> I was wondering if any of you could sleep in that bedroom I posted with the vigil list last night?



It looks a bit too bright and, perhaps, would trigger some claustrophobia.  I'm not sure about the second part; while it may appear open because you can see so far, it is still massive amounts of water all around you.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 24, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I do believe it's called Arrrr Conditionin'? lol. I used to live in Iowa for a short while. AWFUL humidity. I like small towns. Which is why I do love it here.  I figure if we ever hafta move..we will just rent something else and keep getting roomies. But, it was nice to hear Ernie say "come on if you wanna come. Just pull yer own weight around here". Nothing scares me. And I mean nothing. Except being homeless. Which is why I bought the van. Now I am looking for a small trailer to pull. Where we go..our house goes with us. And I do like the pacific. Then again, I'm eyeballing wyoming too. Or maybe NM. Perhaps arizona, near Sedona. Like I said..who knows what will happen. One day at a time.
> ...


If you owned property in Foley, you would save considerable on property taxes. I have a 2 BR 2 bath ranch on 3.5 acres. My tax bill is under $300/year. Of course, 8% sales tax on everything but perscriptions makes up for part of that, but my son in CT has a 3 BR 2 bath home on 1/4 acre and pays $4,000/year property tax and 6.35% sales tax. (food is non taxable.)


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 24, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


There's nothing quite like looking east from down town Albuquerque on a 75 degree April day and seeing snow on Sandia Peak.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 24, 2016)

Tornado damage in Pensacola:


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 24, 2016)

This is about 15 miles East of here.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 24, 2016)

My house is 13 miles west of this bridge.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 24, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> This is about 15 miles East of here.



Oh wow Ernie.....too close for comfort.   We have some friends in Pensacola we haven't heard from--they are in an apartment complex and I understand some got hit.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 24, 2016)

Is "Ferry Pass" familiar? I believe that's the complex that got hit.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 24, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Is "Ferry Pass" familiar? I believe that's the complex that got hit.



Not sure.  I don't have their street address as they only recently moved there.  I think they have kids in the area who will surely check on them though.


----------



## Spinster (Feb 24, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay everybody.  Let's settle this issue once and for all.  Which is the perfectly toasted toast?


 
Number 3, just enough carbon to make it interesting and soothing.


----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Bad tornadoes in central Alabama last night though so hoping Kat does check in soon.  I checked preliminary news reports and they're not reporting any serious injuries or deaths.  Probably did screw up the power grid some though.





All is well for me...others not quite so fortunate.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 24, 2016)

Spinster said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay everybody.  Let's settle this issue once and for all.  Which is the perfectly toasted toast?
> ...



   Welcome back Spinster.  I think you and my hubby might have been separated at birth.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 24, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay everybody.  Let's settle this issue once and for all.  Which is the perfectly toasted toast?



Number 11.  It needs raspberry jam though.    Then it would be perfect.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 24, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> And get out your pencils or calculators boys and girls for today's math quiz:



50!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 24, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay everybody.  Let's settle this issue once and for all.  Which is the perfectly toasted toast?
> ...



Agree though my favorite toast enhancer is a really good blackberry preserves.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 24, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > 7 plus 7=14
> ...



I did the multiplication and division first and then the addition and subtraction and got 50.  Did you say the correct answer?  If so, I must have skimmed over it.  What's the answer?  50, right?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 24, 2016)

Glad to hear that Kat and Ernie are safe!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 24, 2016)

Yeesh!  Hopefully I didn't miss anything important.  I've only been gone a couple of days and there is TONS of catching up to do here!    I said "forget it," and just started at page 3138.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 24, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 24, 2016)

Kat said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I do believe it's called Arrrr Conditionin'? lol. I used to live in Iowa for a short while. AWFUL humidity. I like small towns. Which is why I do love it here.  I figure if we ever hafta move..we will just rent something else and keep getting roomies. But, it was nice to hear Ernie say "come on if you wanna come. Just pull yer own weight around here". Nothing scares me. And I mean nothing. Except being homeless. Which is why I bought the van. Now I am looking for a small trailer to pull. Where we go..our house goes with us. And I do like the pacific. Then again, I'm eyeballing wyoming too. Or maybe NM. Perhaps arizona, near Sedona. Like I said..who knows what will happen. One day at a time.
> ...



I only use air conditioning at night and only if it's really really hot.  Normally, I'm fine with just my fan.  Hot weather doesn't bother me as much as cold weather, which is ironic considering where I live.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 24, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> I was wondering if any of you could sleep in that bedroom I posted with the vigil list last night?



I think I could.  It's really nice.  Watch out for scuba divers peeping!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 24, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I like jam because it spreads so easily.  I like preserves but a little too chunky.  Jelly is , don't like the texture of jelly too much.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## saveliberty (Feb 24, 2016)

Snow started about 7am, we are at 8" ten and a half hours later.  Still coming down.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 24, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Snow started about 7am, we are at 8" ten and a half hours later.  Still coming down.



Well stay safe and hydrated and only shovel a bit at a time or better yet use a snow blower.  We had snow off and on all day yesterday and into the night and the Sandias really got a good bunch.  At our elevation it was too warm to stick much and has already melted though.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 24, 2016)

I woke up about an hour ago. 12 hours NON STOP sleep. Didn't wake up once! I guess I was just flat out tuckered out from the past week...but I do believe the flare is over now. DAYUM..that was a really sucky one, too.
But..I am back to meeeeeeeeeeeee! Yay!

Now I am playing catch up.


----------



## Dhara (Feb 24, 2016)

ChrisL said:


>


----------



## Dhara (Feb 24, 2016)

I like the Coffee Shop.  It's like the "neutral zone" in Star Trek.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 24, 2016)

I want this:

Cottage in Downtown Foley

Too cute!


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 24, 2016)

Dhara said:


> I like the Coffee Shop.  It's like the "neutral zone" in Star Trek.



Actually, the Neutral Zone was more of an area of contention.  

I just recently started watching the Star Trek movies over from the beginning.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 24, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


More my style......






Then once I reach my destination........


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 24, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I want this:
> 
> Cottage in Downtown Foley
> 
> Too cute!


Learned a long time ago that "cute" means tiny..........

Here's a small cottage for me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 24, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I want this:
> 
> Cottage in Downtown Foley
> 
> Too cute!



It is really cute, but would it be big enough for you and Mr. G and roomies?  Or is your plan to just economize and forget the roomies?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 24, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Oh wow.  You and I are so on the same page.  I hate Amtrak--I get claustrophobic and am uncomfortable at the high speeds it sometimes travels on track that I know isn't that well maintained.  But I have had a lifelong love affair with steam engines and travel that way every chance I get.  And horseback riding is my very favorite thing.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 24, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I want this:
> ...


I am sick and tired of roomies so no more. Just me and MrG. I hate big houses. I was raised in one. I like small and cozy. That little house looks perfect for us. Unfortunately, all I can do is dream about it. I might ask a friend of mine to put her name as co owner for a loan....which means I will be paying the mortgage, the utlities, everything..just like its MY house...but her name is one it too so, when MrG and I are dead and gone...she can do what she wants with it. Sell it, rent it out, whatever floats her boat. She will also get everything we own as well because that's all we have to give to the one that helps us out in such a matter. Kinda like a life estate with perks. WE pay everything (as long as it's within our budget)....SHE gets it back eventually, with improvements, and our personal belongings, furniture, collectibles and the like, 2 cars, money if we have any saved and all done through a lawyer for the agreement, our wills, etc. Win win. Problem is..I'm afraid to ask her. Such things can ruin a friendship. AND..it has to be a cheap enough property where the payments to eat, pay the mortgage, the utilities, maintenance of the home, we can afford. Which ain't much.
I've seen mobile homes in oregon where payments, with NO DOWN, were 217.00 per month! Problem is...they are in parks, and space rent is 300 and up per month. we can't do that, along with utilities and living expenses. Our SSI doesn't amount to much.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 24, 2016)

btw..I love the roomies I have. I am just tired of having people living WITH us. Under the same roof, so to speak. These two are great. Couldn't ask for more with them. But...I can't run to the kitchen in my skivvies for a cup of tea. I always have to make sure I am quiet too, cuz one works graveyards sometimes.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 24, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


That's the Silverton & Durango Train, a "living" museum.

Official Durango & Silverton Narrow Gauge Railroad Train


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 24, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


buy some land as inexpensively as possible, go to the local (closest) college/university and ask for help in building a Cob, earthbag or a recycled materials house.  Make sure you buy the property in a local that is friendly to alternative building practices and materials.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 24, 2016)

I would LOVE that house, Ringel.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 24, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I would LOVE that house, Ringel.


Also;

You could get a propane tank for cooking and hot water, or a wood pellet stove for heat, cooking and hot water, composting toilet, home made solar panels and if you have a stream on the property with enough vertical drop you could install a cheap Pelton wheel to create electricity.  If you're near enough to a power feed that can be hooked into you could do that except the cost goes up dramatically in installation, permits and construction fees.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 24, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



That second video is amazingly misleading.  Earthbag homes are made from largely sandbags filled with dirt, but part of the reason they are so potentially cheap is you areexpected to build it yourself.  A traditional house would be more expensive in materials, but I would think much, much cheaper if you built it yourself.  

The biggest thing is that the pictures I've seen of earthbag homes are of domes that look very little like the traditional house type pictures from the video.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 24, 2016)

I can't have any kind of home unless it is already built. Too old to do it ourselves now. A shell of a home? Possibly if it is livable with a solid roof.
I wish I were younger. I'd buy the land and build my own dwelling. Too late now, though.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 24, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


True, most earthbag nutters seem to like "beehives" and yes it's physically demanding to mix the clay and sand, fill the bags and place them which is why I recommended going to a university or college and enlisting help.  Talk to the architectural/engineering departments, they might jump at the chance.  As for building earthbag in a traditional home form one would need at least a pseudo post and beam or metal I frame to cover any space larger than 10 foot span to meet most building codes.  As an alternative earthbag buttresses can be incorporated every 10 feet along the length of the wall, of course a concrete or wood bond beam would have to be installed along the top of the walls that are load bearing.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 24, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Snow started about 7am, we are at 8" ten and a half hours later.  Still coming down.
> ...



6:45 to 9:55pm for the snow removal.  About 6-8" of wet heavy stuff.  It is still snowing with an additional 3" expected.  I have four older customers who feel better about being able to get out if they need to.  My back is tight right now, but should be fine by morning.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 24, 2016)

Dhara said:


> I like the Coffee Shop.  It's like the "neutral zone" in Star Trek.



You saw a Romulan here?  Wait til Star Fleet hears about this.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 24, 2016)

DuroSPAN Steel 30x35x14 Metal Building Custom Open Ends Roof System Kits DiRECT


----------



## Dhara (Feb 24, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > I like the Coffee Shop.  It's like the "neutral zone" in Star Trek.
> ...


The Romulans are hiding out in the FZ along wtit the Kiingons


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 24, 2016)

Dhara said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...



What would make perfect sense.  I mean assuming I was a cat and there were really Klingons and Romulans that is.


----------



## Spinster (Feb 24, 2016)

56?


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 24, 2016)

Spinster said:


> 56?




Nope, I am 54 for a while longer, but thanks for asking.  The other question floating around here has an answer of 50.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 24, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Chris's new job,
GW's new job,
Mr. Kat
For every happiness for Sherry and WQ,
Sherry’s Mom,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Againsheila, Alan, Noomi, Spoonman, Freedombecki, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 25, 2016)

Mrs. BBD's knee replacement surgery went very well and she will be discharged from the hospital at 0900 today.  I will then take her to a local nursing home where we live for a week of physical therapy and then she will be back at home.  It will take a 5 1/2 hour drive to get her back to Mount Morris but she should tolerate that well.  A bit chilly here in Rochester, MN this morning but not real bad.  I am so ready for spring.  Ready to get back home too because I'm tired of hanging out in the hotel.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 25, 2016)

While I was here in Rochester I went to the movies and saw "Risen" and "The Finest Hours".  Both are excellent movies and I give them both two thumbs up.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 25, 2016)

Wishing Mrs. BBD a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 25, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Mrs. BBD's knee replacement surgery went very well and she will be discharged from the hospital at 0900 today.  I will then take her to a local nursing home where we live for a week of physical therapy and then she will be back at home.  It will take a 5 1/2 hour drive to get her back to Mount Morris but she should tolerate that well.  A bit chilly here in Rochester, MN this morning but not real bad.  I am so ready for spring.  Ready to get back home too because I'm tired of hanging out in the hotel.



So glad everything went well BBD and hope she continues to do well.  Do you have to go back to Rochester to get the stitches out and other follow up?  Or can that be done locally?


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 25, 2016)

Whiskey and tweezers...


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 25, 2016)

Spinster said:


> 56?



I made it 56 but I forgot the rules of arithmetic decades ago.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 25, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Spinster said:
> 
> 
> > 56?
> ...



I worked the problem incorrectly but several in the CS came up with 50 as the answer and that seems to be confirmed on the internet so I'm assuming that 50 is the correct answer.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 25, 2016)

Cops said I had to let her in the house. THIS is about to get ugly.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 25, 2016)

Bar employee KOs Local Police Sargent.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 25, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I would LOVE that house, Ringel.
> ...



Cute, but WAAAY too small.  It might be okay at first, but I'm sure I would develop some cabin fever and perhaps a bit of claustrophobia after a while.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 25, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we're still keeping vigil for
> 
> ...



That is neat but a little too weird.  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 25, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Cops said I had to let her in the house. THIS is about to get ugly.



???  What's up Ernie?


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 25, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


For many of our ancestors that was a mansion.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 25, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Not if they were rich!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 25, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Cops said I had to let her in the house. THIS is about to get ugly.


Her who? What did I miss?


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 25, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Cops said I had to let her in the house. THIS is about to get ugly.
> ...



That makes at least three of us Gracie.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 25, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Most people weren't rich........


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 25, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Cops said I had to let her in the house. THIS is about to get ugly.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 25, 2016)

Got my driveways shoveled over a long lunch and now we are going home early because it is a really slow day.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 25, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



We definitely have the luxurious life compared to people in the past, and even now compared to some other places.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 25, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Maybe he thought he was responding to a pm and instead it wound up out here? Lord knows I've done it a few times.

Ernie S.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 25, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Cops said I had to let her in the house. THIS is about to get ugly.





cleaning lady?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## Dhara (Feb 25, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Any American with "poverty consciousness" ought to visit a Third World country and see how well off we are.  Even the poor in America have free education, public schools and libraries, clean water and sanitation, police and fire services, national parks, roads and highways, medical care access, not even considering welfare, food stamps and WIC.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 25, 2016)

Dhara said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I was raised in the Orient, and served in Central America, quite familiar with third world countries.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 25, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Any American with "poverty consciousness" ought to visit a Third World country and see how well off we are.  Even the poor in America have free education, public schools and libraries, clean water and sanitation, police and fire services, national parks, roads and highways, medical care access, not even considering welfare, food stamps and WIC.



Haiti is a good example.  My middle daughter went on two medical missions there and a coworkers daughter is going this summer.  I was very happy to help fund her trip.  Precisely for the appreciation she will gain for the US.


----------



## Dhara (Feb 25, 2016)

My eye opening experience was doing a pilgrimage in India and Nepal.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 25, 2016)

Dhara said:


> My eye opening experience was doing a pilgrimage in India and Nepal.



That sounds very interesting.  I just saw a picture of the Taj Mahal today and was marveling at the symmetry.


----------



## Dhara (Feb 25, 2016)

It was a wonderful experience, following the path of the Buddha.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 25, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Cops said I had to let her in the house. THIS is about to get ugly.



???


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 25, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Cops said I had to let her in the house. THIS is about to get ugly.
> ...


Wife has been gone 5 months. She showed up today.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 25, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



  Hope your evening goes better.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 25, 2016)

I spent about 20 minutes in the little one's bed tonight.  At first I just got in to warm it up for her before bed, then I decided it would be a good idea to get under the covers and scare her when she came in to go to bed.  Unfortunately, my employer decided to let her stay up late tonight, so I was there much longer than I expected.  

She was startled when I sat up, at least!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 25, 2016)

To answer Foxy's question about Mrs. BBD's stitches - there are no external stitches to remove.  She goes back in 3 months for a check-up.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 25, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I thought there must be an issue there but did not want to be nosy.  Sorry for you having that kind of trouble.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 25, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Uh-oh.  I hope all went well . . .


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 25, 2016)

Well, Ernie's posting so jail is not happening.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 25, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Yer making me feel cold, GW. Here...share this with me:


My feet are up...is there parmesan cheese on the popcorn?


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 25, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Yer making me feel cold, GW. Here...share this with me:
> ...



I like popcorn that way too!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 25, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Yer making me feel cold, GW. Here...share this with me:
> ...


Yep. And garlic!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 25, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Not me.  I'm a purist taking my popcorn flavored only with salt--well, kettle corn is okay and I like caramel corn.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 25, 2016)

Dry ranch dressing sprinkled on top is good too. But...its been years since I had popcorn. Can't eat it any more.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 25, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Dry ranch dressing sprinkled on top is good too. But...its been years since I had popcorn. Can't eat it any more.



It is my worst vice.  When I was pregnant with both kids there were times the only thing I could keep down was plain popcorn.  I still love it and regard it as a comfort food, plus it is a reasonably healthy snack.  I would really miss it if I had to give it up.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 25, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I have a couple more hours of cooking to do. She's trying to sleep in the guest bedroom/office. It's a shame my TV is so loud....


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 25, 2016)

I knew someone who liked sugar on popcorn.  I like it with butter and salt.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 25, 2016)

Smart Food popcorn is good.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 25, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Dry ranch dressing sprinkled on top is good too. But...its been years since I had popcorn. Can't eat it any more.
> ...



I like popcorn.....but I always end up with a bunch of it stuck in my teeth, and I hate that.  If only popcorn could be made without the skin remaining.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 25, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I hate when it gets stuck in between your tooth and gum.  That hurts!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 25, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


If she has been gone 5 months...is that not considered abandonment? Cops shouldn't have told you that you had to let her in. It's a civil matter. Or should be.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 26, 2016)

Two reasons she came back:

1.  Wants to reconcile.
2.  Wants you to be stupid, so she can call the police back.

Be smart and have a heart Ernie.  Good things could happen.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 26, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I knew someone who liked sugar on popcorn.  I like it with butter and salt.



I skip the butter..;..just add salt.  It isn't that I don't like it with butter, it's just easier to pop the corn, salt it, eat it.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I knew someone who liked sugar on popcorn.  I like it with butter and salt.
> ...



So you use vegetable oil Foxfyre?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 26, 2016)

By the way, I dragged out my old whirly pop and pop all my corn on the stove now.  Why?  I read the label on the microwave popcorn we had been buying - a whopping 5 grams of TRANS FAT plus additional saturated fat.  I had read that the packaging also puts out toxic fumes. So. . .decided maybe the convenience of microwave popcorn wasn't such a good idea.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 26, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Coconut oil when I have it - a bit of canola oil when I don't.   Those plus olive oil are the only fats I ever use to cook with.  Air popping of course would be the best way to go but I just can't enjoy air popped corn like I do my old fashioned popped on the stove corn method.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



We use something similar to this :





Have to add butter to the popcorn after, even if it's just butter flavored spray, so the salt will stick.  

I would probably prefer just the bagged microwave popcorn, it's easier and less cleaning, but my employer has the popper, so that's what we use.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 26, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Read my post #31588 - that microwave stuff is not at all healthy.

I add the salt immediately after the corn is popped.  There is just enough hot oil and steam on the corn so the salt sufficiently sticks.

I do like the looks of your popper but how do you stir it and how does the steam get out?  Mine is like this one:


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> By the way, I dragged out my old whirly pop and pop all my corn on the stove now.  Why?  I read the label on the microwave popcorn we had been buying - a whopping 5 grams of TRANS FAT plus additional saturated fat.  I had read that the packaging also puts out toxic fumes. So. . .decided maybe the convenience of microwave popcorn wasn't such a good idea.



Not sure where my Whirly Popper is.


----------



## Dhara (Feb 26, 2016)

Your whirly popper?  That sounds funny.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 26, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Your whirly popper?  That sounds funny.



That is does, but I think it is the proper name of it.


----------



## Dhara (Feb 26, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > Your whirly popper?  That sounds funny.
> ...


My kids would love a whirly popper.  To ride in!


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 26, 2016)

There were Whirly Birds too.  Diabolical playground equipment you pushed and pulled with your arms and feet while rotating.


----------



## Dhara (Feb 26, 2016)

I thought they called helicopters, "whirly birds".


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 26, 2016)

True, but also these.


----------



## Dhara (Feb 26, 2016)

I don't see those in our playground.  Must have been some liability problem.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 26, 2016)

Dhara said:


> I don't see those in our playground.  Must have been some liability problem.



I used the term diabolical correctly.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 26, 2016)

Gracie said:


> We all need to chip in and buy some land. Have a commune.
> Nah. we would kill each other.


Y'all don't need to buy any land. I have two hundred acres of birch and spruce forest.  Oh,and some world class mountain views.  You're welcome to lease a nice cabin (will build to suit).


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 26, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Snow started about 7am, we are at 8" ten and a half hours later.  Still coming down.





saveliberty said:


> Snow started about 7am, we are at 8" ten and a half hours later.  Still coming down.


Snow?  I don't see no stinking snow.   Send Alaska's snow back!


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 26, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Snow started about 7am, we are at 8" ten and a half hours later.  Still coming down.
> ...



Must be wicked witch snow, it is melting.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 26, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I would LOVE that house, Ringel.
> ...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 26, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I would LOVE that house, Ringel.
> ...


That's a lot like what I have. No water wheel but that might be possible. I'd have to calculate the wire drop for a quarter mile of wire, though. I also use a wood burning stove and keep a propane stove to keep the house from freezing when I'm not around to stoke the fire.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I like a lot of salt on my popcorn, the oil/steam aren't enough for me.  

The metal bar you can see in the picture spins around, moving the kernels.  The top of the clear plastic cover has holes in it to allow steam to escape in ours.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 26, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



You can't apply the salt with a salt shaker--too slow.  Just use about a quarter handful of salt and distribute over the top of popcorn immediately when it has finished popping--I do pour the popcorn into the bowl first.  Shake and the popcorn will be plenty salty.  And yes, there is some residual salt in the bowl when the popcorn is all gone, but not a big deal--salt is plentiful and cheap.  And you save a couple of hundred calories and some money from not using all that butter.  But if calories or fat intake is not a concern, the butter is good.  I just enjoy my popcorn without it.

Oh, and I just wipe out my Whirly Popper with a paper towel and stick it under the cabinet beside the stove. I wash it after every four or five uses or so.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 26, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > We all need to chip in and buy some land. Have a commune.
> ...


Lease a cabin? How much is the lease? You'd hafta teach us the wild alaskan ways of compost toilets and stuff. And do you do tree houses? I'd be skeered of bears. Lots of bears in alaska, isn't there? Or...really thick logs for the cabin.


----------



## Kat (Feb 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Read my post #31588 - that microwave stuff is not at all healthy.




??? There isn't a 31588 post in here..is it about microwave popcorn?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 26, 2016)

Kat said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Read my post #31588 - that microwave stuff is not at all healthy.
> ...




Whoops sorry.  I mean Post #31558.  (These dang people who insist on reading what I write. . .grumble. . . grumble.. . .  )


----------



## Kat (Feb 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> By the way, I dragged out my old whirly pop and pop all my corn on the stove now.  Why?  I read the label on the microwave popcorn we had been buying - a whopping 5 grams of TRANS FAT plus additional saturated fat.  I had read that the packaging also puts out toxic fumes. So. . .decided maybe the convenience of microwave popcorn wasn't such a good idea.





Nooooooooooooo...say it ain't sooooo


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 26, 2016)

Kat said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, I dragged out my old whirly pop and pop all my corn on the stove now.  Why?  I read the label on the microwave popcorn we had been buying - a whopping 5 grams of TRANS FAT plus additional saturated fat.  I had read that the packaging also puts out toxic fumes. So. . .decided maybe the convenience of microwave popcorn wasn't such a good idea.
> ...





Kat said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, I dragged out my old whirly pop and pop all my corn on the stove now.  Why?  I read the label on the microwave popcorn we had been buying - a whopping 5 grams of TRANS FAT plus additional saturated fat.  I had read that the packaging also puts out toxic fumes. So. . .decided maybe the convenience of microwave popcorn wasn't such a good idea.
> ...



Sure was so on the brands we had on hand.  Some is better than others but almost all have some trans fat and all have preservative I am trying to avoid.  Orville Redenbacher says they have eliminated trans fat from their microwave popcorn but the substitute adds more saturated fat than most brands have.

Microwave popcorn: Can it survive a trans fat ban?

Is microwave popcorn toxic?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 26, 2016)

al





Kat said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, I dragged out my old whirly pop and pop all my corn on the stove now.  Why?  I read the label on the microwave popcorn we had been buying - a whopping 5 grams of TRANS FAT plus additional saturated fat.  I had read that the packaging also puts out toxic fumes. So. . .decided maybe the convenience of microwave popcorn wasn't such a good idea.
> ...






ChrisL said:


> Smart Food popcorn is good.



But doesn't it just come already popped in bags?  But looking at the nutritional values, it doesn't look bad at all.


----------



## Kat (Feb 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Wasn't all micro popcorn ''ordered'' to remove trans fat? I remember something about that a while back..


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I'm certainly not concerned with calories or fat.    Not only am I not extremely health-conscious, I'm about 5'9" and weigh about 150 lbs.  And that is having put on weight in the past few years.  

Don't get me wrong, I don't drench my popcorn in butter.  I usually microwave some butter (margarine, actually) and pour it on right after popping.  I sprinkle salt on from the shaker, use the top of the popcorn popper to cover the bowl with the popcorn in it, and shake it up.  Then I'll use some butter flavored spray, add more salt, shake again.  Depending on how much popcorn I've made, I might do that 3 or 4 times.  I tend to make a lot of popcorn; I like large portions of my crunchy, dry snacks.

I don't care about the health of the bagged popcorns, but since my employer does, and has the popper, it's not too difficult for me to just use that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 26, 2016)

Kat said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



The CS Monitor link I posted would suggest that, but I had three different brands here, all purchased in the last 90 days, and all had trans fat.


----------



## Kat (Feb 26, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...





 I am hungry!!


----------



## Kat (Feb 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


 Well.. is Pops Secret one? I am sure it is...darn it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 26, 2016)

Kat said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



They were one that was pretty high in trans fat but looks like they have cleaned up their act - 1 gram now:
Calories in Pop Secret Homestyle Microwave Popcorn and Nutrition Facts


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 26, 2016)

We are not allowed to use trans in a bad way now.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 26, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Divorce is a civil matter, but if she hasn't been gone for 6 months, I had to let her in. If I tried to prevent her by force I would be arrested for assault. If she broke in, she couldn't be arrested because it is "the marital home". Funny thing is, the tires on her car are fair game for the same reason.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 26, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Two reasons she came back:
> 
> 1.  Wants to reconcile.
> 2.  Wants you to be stupid, so she can call the police back.
> ...


The only good thing that could happen would be for her to leave again.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 26, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Two reasons she came back:
> ...



Well I hope it works out for the best.  However it goes.


----------



## Kat (Feb 26, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Cops said I had to let her in the house. THIS is about to get ugly.





Uh Oh...she came back?


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 26, 2016)

Some of you folks live in the aptly named "Sun Belt".  Areas in this grand nation of ours bathed in warm sunshine for 100, 150, 200 days in the course of the year.  That sunshine warms body and soul.

*Life is different here in the Upper Ohio River valley.  Here we are blessed to have sixty clear sunny days a year. We try to enjoy that sunshine when it comes.  We are like coal miners or submariners or vampires.

What I found out the other day is one of the desperate stabs we make to rationalize our pasty skin and vitamin D deficiencies.  Local sunset yesterday was at 6:05 p.m.  The next time the sun sets BEFORE 6:00 is in mid November!

Thus are the lengths we will go to in order to justify living in a spot that is perpetually shrouded in clouds and precipitation is a given for damn near every day.*


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 26, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Some of you folks live in the aptly named "Sun Belt".  Areas in this grand nation of ours bathed in warm sunshine for 100, 150, 200 days in the course of the year.  That sunshine warms body and soul.
> 
> *Life is different here in the Upper Ohio River valley.  Here we are blessed to have sixty clear sunny days a year. We try to enjoy that sunshine when it comes.  We are like coal miners or submariners or vampires.
> 
> ...



If I didn't know where you lived, I would have thought you were describing Seattle.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Some of you folks live in the aptly named "Sun Belt".  Areas in this grand nation of ours bathed in warm sunshine for 100, 150, 200 days in the course of the year.  That sunshine warms body and soul.
> ...


The difference between here and Seattle is the seafood is better there while the baseball is better here.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> al
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes but it's good.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 26, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Didn't you ask her why she came back?  I think that would be my very first question . . . why are you here?


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 26, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Plus, we put fries on everything!


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Hossfly (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 26, 2016)

Literally just got home from a road trip fr the wife.  Went up to Carrizozo for 3antique, junk  shops, only one was open.  Then went up to Lincoln and checked out some of the shops and sights there, it's all Billy the Kid........ go figure......   Not much was open because it's still "winter", 60s and sunshine........ 
Have an old top hat I picked up 20 years ago that was in terrible shape, stopped at Bronco Sues in Tularosa and they said they could clean it, restretch it, reblock it, put a sweatband back in it and a hat band back on it.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 26, 2016)

Sorry Ernie. Life sucks sometimes. Trust me. I know.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 26, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Literally just got home from a road trip fr the wife.  Went up to Carrizozo for 3antique, junk  shops, only one was open.  Then went up to Lincoln and checked out some of the shops and sights there, it's all Billy the Kid........ go figure......   Not much was open because it's still "winter", 60s and sunshine........
> Have an old top hat I picked up 20 years ago that was in terrible shape, stopped at Bronco Sues in Tularosa and they said they could clean it, restretch it, reblock it, put a sweatband back in it and a hat band back on it.


That hat sounds cool!  Is it one of those collapsible you could snap it open and be the most dapper swell in the joint!  The 'bee's knees'!

I'm channeling my inner Gary Cooper.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 26, 2016)

Hossfly said:


>




It looks like a liquid cow!!!!!!   so funny!!!!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 26, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Literally just got home from a road trip fr the wife.  Went up to Carrizozo for 3antique, junk  shops, only one was open.  Then went up to Lincoln and checked out some of the shops and sights there, it's all Billy the Kid........ go figure......   Not much was open because it's still "winter", 60s and sunshine........
> ...


Nah, it's a standard 19th century top hat.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 26, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


One word of advice, if I may.  Don't wear that hat if you ever sit in a loge box at Ford's Theater.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 26, 2016)

skye said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Hi Skye.  Always happy when you drop in.  Don't be a stranger.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 26, 2016)

I'm signing off early tonight everybody because we're about to start a long movie, and I'm pretty sure I will be asleep by the end of it.

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Chris's new job,
GW's new job,
Mr. Kat
For every happiness for Sherry and WQ,
Sherry’s Mom,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Againsheila, Alan, Noomi, Spoonman, Freedombecki, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.


----------



## Dhara (Feb 26, 2016)

Fox--

It's so thoughtful that you bring everyone to mind at the end of the day.

I love that about you.

Dhara


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> I'm signing off early tonight everybody because we're about to start a long movie, and I'm pretty sure I will be asleep by the end of it.
> 
> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 26, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


I'm not tall enough, angular enough nor do I have a beard.......  But I do have a mask and a rose.......


----------



## Gracie (Feb 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> I'm signing off early tonight everybody because we're about to start a long movie, and I'm pretty sure I will be asleep by the end of it.
> 
> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> ...


That would scare the bejesus out of me! One good quake and you are already in your coffin!


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 26, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I'm signing off early tonight everybody because we're about to start a long movie, and I'm pretty sure I will be asleep by the end of it.
> ...


That's a neat beaver trap!


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 26, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


operas are grand and swanky.  But my out on the town ensemble is more casual.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 26, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I'm signing off early tonight everybody because we're about to start a long movie, and I'm pretty sure I will be asleep by the end of it.
> ...



Nope, daybed for vampires.


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## saveliberty (Feb 26, 2016)

blackhawk said:


>



You can never floss too much.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 26, 2016)

blackhawk said:


>



No bites, nibbles even?


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 26, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


This is formal wear.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 26, 2016)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Lease would be negotiable for the right neighbors, we plan on being picky.  I really haven't seen much bear sign around our place.  Dogs tend to keep bears away.  You'd be surprised how easy compost potties are.  It's the wood burning that takes extra effort, but you can go for either wood pellets or coal, too.  Or, the old propane fall back!  Not much ocean front, though you might enjoy the Willow.  As long as you weren't planning on having a sled dog kennel.  I'm going to be rather picky about the number of dogs around.  Dogs+livestock=potential problems.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 26, 2016)

blackhawk said:


>


Sun's too bright for good fishing, but I'm sure the scenery is still worth the trouble.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 26, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...





Hossfly said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


For what?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 26, 2016)

I cannot believe we're in our fourth day over 40F.  Things are melting apace, most roads are in good condition.  Only the driveway here and my goat pens are offering a challenge.  I'm still wearing cleats to feed and water the goats and may still have to a few days yet.  It's amazing that some of you are still dealing with snow storms, certainly.  Of course, winter isn't over yet and we may still get clobbered.  I'm just crossing my hooks and hoping that doesn't happen.
Finally caught up in the CS again and now it's time to grab some shuteye before embarking on yet another exciting night at work.  I hope everyone here has a great weekend.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 26, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Why, a Democrat Convention.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 26, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


2 old people that need 2 separate rooms so I would take the living room since I sleep in a recliner, the mister would take the bedroom. 2 old dogs that love cats, goats, chickens (especially the poop when they boop their butts and the chicken is surprised and pops out a treat). 
Small one bedroom would suffice. NO STAIRS. We are too creaky to climb them.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 26, 2016)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 26, 2016)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 26, 2016)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 27, 2016)

Good morning.  Catching up for a bit before I have to get out and about--a jaunt to the farmer's market is on the schedule this morning--out of fresh fruit and produce.  Weather continues warm and sunny here, but we did have a hard freeze night before last that nipped all those early blooming flowers.  Hope everybody is having a pleasant Saturday.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 27, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Fox--
> 
> It's so thoughtful that you bring everyone to mind at the end of the day.
> 
> ...



Thank you, Dhara.  The vigil list is almost as old as the Coffee Shop.  Harper, the first name on the list, and Save's beautiful granddaughter, was born with so many problems requiring a series of painful surgeries and we mentioned her each evening so that we would be reminded to include her in our prayers or send encouraging vibes.  And then another was added and then another, and soon it became a permanent fixture.  Thank you for your thoughtful comment.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 27, 2016)

Happy Saturday!


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Hossfly (Feb 27, 2016)

Hossfly said:


>


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 27, 2016)

So I'm going to hang out with a friend I haven't seen in years today for his birthday, and of course, my belly has decided to grumble at me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 27, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> So I'm going to hang out with a friend I haven't seen in years today for his birthday, and of course, my belly has decided to grumble at me.



Well feed it Monto, feed it.  (Your belly I mean.  Though maybe your buddy too if he is hungry?)


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 27, 2016)

My thoughts turned yesterday to my sainted Aunt Pauline and her husband, Uncle Clarence.  They lived across the river in the uppermost stretches of the northern West Virginia panhandle.   Pauline was my paternal grandmother's sister.  She and Clarence worked at the now defunct Taylor Smith and Taylor (TS&T) pottery as finishers.  They worked piece work decorating dinner plates and saucers and cups and salad plates and platters and gravy boats with decals and/or stripes of gold paint along rims and handles.  It was skilled work and they were paid by the piece.  Of course they were Cracker Jack decorators and made a comfortable living.

Pauline wasn't graced with a lot of feminine charms and guile.  She was more grounded and earthy.  She would sit with her knees apart but the front of her dress or skirt was anchored down with her pocket book or a plate of pastry to provide a modicum of modesty.  She was plain spoken and devastatingly funny.

One day at the pottery, Uncle Clarence was off put by a remark made by his supervisor.  "C'mon Pauline!  We're quitting!" he announced.

"See ya at the house!" Pauline answered.  She then continued her work.

Thus ended Uncle Clarence's early retirement.

The little village of Chester, West Virginia that was their home had a little amusement park.  A 'trolley park' is how it was termed.  The trolley system that ran through Chester and across the bridge to East Liverpool, Ohio where I live today, built a picnic grounds in Chester called Rock Springs Park.  It expanded to include a penny arcade, a magnificent dance hall, a carrousel, roller coaster and eventually a kiddie land with miniature rides for little shavers.

The park closed in 1973 to be demolished to make room for the new four lane bridge between West Virginia and Ohio.  The bridge carries US Route 30 across the river and then westward through Ohio.

They held an auction in 1974 just before the bull dozers erased away yet another piece of our local history.  I thought it would be a great chance to buy one of the old pinball or pachinko machines.  So I went to the auction only to be disappointed to find all that cool stuff had been sold previously.  What they were going to auction were the buildings and the roller coaster.

The dance hall sold first for $5,000 presumably for the rock hard maple dance floor.  The roller coaster was the next item on the block.

The auctioneer explained that a $5,000 surety bond had to be posted by the buyer to assure the demolition of the coaster would not impede the land surveyors as they staked out the approaches and abutments for the new bridge.

"Who'll give me $1,000 to start the bidding?" asked the auctioneer.

Not one hand went up.

"Who'll make it $500?"

Nothing.

"$100?"

I started to raise my hand.  I was 18 and a legitimate bidder.  I was also precocious and had $100 in my pocket, but nothing like $5,000 for a bond.

"$100 says the gentleman down front!  Who'll make it $150?"

I was not the gentleman down front.  I was the kid in the back. 

"$100 once, $100 twice, sold to the gentleman down front for $100!"

I don't know to this day how I could have asked Pop for that $5,000 bond or what we were going to do with a roller coaster!


----------



## Spinster (Feb 27, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...



Those in glass houses shouldn't....


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 27, 2016)

Need a girl car for the daughter....something no self respecting guy would be found dead in.......dont think I could talk her into the new Bug.......any suggestions


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 27, 2016)

Manonthestreet said:


> Need a girl car for the daughter....something no self respecting guy would be found dead in.......dont think I could talk her into the new Bug.......any suggestions


Fiat 500. I hate those things. Anyone who has driven on the Autostrada in Italy or the Autobahn in Germany will agree.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 27, 2016)

Mini Cooper


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 27, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Need a girl car for the daughter....something no self respecting guy would be found dead in.......dont think I could talk her into the new Bug.......any suggestions
> ...



Is that the one the old fart dropped his Viagra into in the commercial?


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 27, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Mini Cooper


Heard Brit cars are hard on the wallet upkeep wise


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 27, 2016)

Manonthestreet said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...


Yep. Those old Fiat 500s in Italy and Germany could have used some Viagra. Imagine doing 130 MPH in a BMW and a Fiat 500 pulled out to pass another one at 50 MPH like the big trucks do here.


----------



## Sherry (Feb 27, 2016)

Manonthestreet said:


> Need a girl car for the daughter....something no self respecting guy would be found dead in.......dont think I could talk her into the new Bug.......any suggestions



Top 25 Chick Cars That Guys Should Never Drive - Mens Magazine


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 27, 2016)

Sherry said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Need a girl car for the daughter....something no self respecting guy would be found dead in.......dont think I could talk her into the new Bug.......any suggestions
> ...


There we go ...Fiat and mini cooper were listed......just checked Ebay can get a Mustang II for just over a grand


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 27, 2016)

Sherry said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Need a girl car for the daughter....something no self respecting guy would be found dead in.......dont think I could talk her into the new Bug.......any suggestions
> ...



Darn it, Sherry, you made me go through all 25 of them to assure myself that there wasn't a Subaru on the list.  (There wasn't.)  Because that is all we drive.


----------



## Sherry (Feb 27, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...



Don't tell WQ that Honda Accord is on the list.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 27, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



I used to drive a little yellow Mercury Capri many years ago--super neat little car that I could park just about anywhere and was perfect to get around in to make my calls.   But as you exit Albuquerque on I-40 going west, you go up a long uninterrupted incline appropriately dubbed by the locals as 9-mile-hill.  It doesn't look so steep but the big trucks have to work pretty hard and shift down through several gears to make the grade.  And ,my under powered little Mercury didn't like it too much either and I would have it pretty well floor boarded by the time we got to the top.

So. . . .it was really embarrassing to be going up 9-mile-hill and see the VW Beetle behind me, gaining on me, and eventually effortlessly passing me while pulling a HUGE U-Haul trailer.  It was one of the older ones though and not the one that was on Sherry's list.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 27, 2016)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



I always thought if we ever got away from Subarus, I would want an Accord.  So I won't tell Hombre either.


----------



## Sherry (Feb 27, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I think it's a very practical and dependable vehicle, just like my Camry...they both have great track records.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 27, 2016)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



That's why we stay with Subarus.  We've been driving them since the late 1980's and every single one has been super dependable, functional, economical to run, needed minimal maintenance, and held its resale value.  I have people now wanting to buy my 20-year-old Impreza Outback that still runs like a sewing machine.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 27, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...


I have a '15 Forrester and it's saved my bacon a couple of times. Safest car I ever drove. The Eyesight feature is worth it's weight in gold and the Cruise Control is amazing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 27, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



We traded in our wonderful 2005 Forester with almost 200,000 mile on it for our new Legacy a few months ago.  That was one terrific vehicle.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 27, 2016)

I've been at Doc's getting opened up and decorating for out party tonight I can't believe that it's been 2 years. It's still fun!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 27, 2016)

What would you have done?


A woman goes into Cabela’s to buy a rod and reel for her grandson’s birthday. She doesn’t know which one to get, so she just grabs one and goes over to the counter.

The clerk was standing behind the counter wearing dark glasses. She says to him, “Excuse me, sir. Can you tell me anything about this Rod and reel?” He says, “Ma’am, I’m completely blind; but if you’ll drop it on the counter, I can tell you everything from the sound it makes.”

She doesn’t believe him but drops it on the counter anyway…… He says, “That’s a six-foot Shakespeare graphite rod with a Zebco 404 reel and 10-LB. test line. It’s a good all-around combination, and it’s on sale this week for only $20.00.”

She says, “It’s amazing that you can tell all that just by the sound of it dropping on the counter. I’ll take it!”

As she opens her purse, her credit card drops on the floor. “Oh, that sounds like a Master Card,” he says.

She bends down to pick it up and accidentally farts. At first she is really embarrassed, but then realizes……there is no way the blind clerk could tell it was her who tooted. Being blind, he wouldn’t know that she was the only person around?

The man rings up the sale and says, “That’ll be $34.50 please.”

The woman is totally confused by this and asks, “Didn’t you tell me the rod and reel were on sale for $20.00? How did you get $34.50?”

He replies, “Yes, ma’am. The rod and reel is $20.00, but the Duck Call is $11.00, and the Catfish Bait is $3.50.”

She paid it and left without saying a word.

Well, what would you do?​


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 27, 2016)

I know, I know, that was an old joke.

But for our weekend class, let's do psychology.
Dr. Carol Ritberger, a renowned psychologist believes that there are 4 personality types: Red, Orange, Yellow and Green. Take this test to find out which color YOU are

A psychologist believes there are only four types of personality. Which one do you have?






For Foxfyre:
You have a GREEN personality! According to Dr. Carol Ritberger, you are generally an upbeat, "go with the flow" kind of person. You're a dreamer, so you love to create. You are fun-loving, optimistic, and a natural motivator. Dr. Ritberger adds that as a Green, you tend to hold tension in your neck and shoulders. Breathing will release this tension.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 27, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> I know, I know, that was an old joke.
> 
> But for our weekend class, let's do psychology.
> Dr. Carol Ritberger, a renowned psychologist believes that there are 4 personality types: Red, Orange, Yellow and Green. Take this test to find out which color YOU are
> ...


Red


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 27, 2016)

Gracie said:


>





Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I know, I know, that was an old joke.
> ...



I have no idea what it says about any of the colors but green.  But I think I would have guessed red for you.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 27, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Red is let's get to it and get 'er done., A planner and deep thinker. Tension is held in he lower back.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 27, 2016)

Well hell. The owner of the house told us yesterday that we have until june..maybe july...to find a new abode. He wants his house back. So since yesterday..I have been freaking out. I don't know what we are going to do. I love it here but...can't afford it. Rent for a 2 bedroom is not less than 2000...a 3 bedroom is 2500 to 2800. A 4 bedroom (which this house is now because we converted the garage and built an enclosed patio room on our dime) goes for 3000 up to 5000 PER MONTH. The only way we could survive after I closed my shop and got sick so couldn't work any more and same with MrG, was to make those two extra rooms and rent them out.

So...things have been going smoothly until yesterday. I KNEW when that new roof went up, shit would hit the fan. And it did. We are paying less than the above price for a 2 bedroom and have been here 10 years. He said when we moved in "don't bug me and I won't bug you". So we haven't bugged him. And he has not raised the rent. So we have been doing ok. Roof, food, gas, able to pay utilities but not much else. NOW he wants his house back but at least gave me 4 months to make other arrangements. Problem is....problem number two hit me this afternoon. One of the roomies is giving notice. So that means we can't even pay the agreed upon rent from 10 years ago unless we get another roomie and the new roomie can only live here a scant few months before we ALL have to go.

We don't know what to do. Things are hectic. We have a choice to leave this town we have been in for the past 27 years and where our doctors are and the beach and the small town atmosphere....or we can go south to San Bernardino to a friends house whose husband is a crack head......or northeast to the inlaws where all their kin lives with him stacked in corners in sleeping bags and don't pay the inlaws diddly squat while sucking off their generosity....or live in our cars and stay here on the coast pretty much homeless except living in our vehicles. Even a studio here goes for 900 per month or more and its temporary for college students rental and 1 bedrooms are 1200 per month. 

And next month, one less roomie. Oy. Maybe I should be a drunk. Maybe I wouldn't stress so much on what to do or what is going to happen to us.

Prayers, please.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 27, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



And without knowing you very well, that is how I see you.  Do you see yourself that way?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 27, 2016)

Meanwhile...I finished the damn dresser. Not quite what I had in mind, but...I've been a wreck so I have an excuse. I hope it sells fast.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 27, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Yes and all the men in my family are like that. Took my dad forever though to let me get a car.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 27, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Meanwhile...I finished the damn dresser. Not quite what I had in mind, but...I've been a wreck so I have an excuse. I hope it sells fast.


Better shoot it before it grabs somebody.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 27, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> I know, I know, that was an old joke.
> 
> But for our weekend class, let's do psychology.
> Dr. Carol Ritberger, a renowned psychologist believes that there are 4 personality types: Red, Orange, Yellow and Green. Take this test to find out which color YOU are
> ...


You have a YELLOW personality! According to Dr. Carol Ritberger, this means that you are an independent, creative person. You tend to think outside the box, and you greatly value your freedom. You are vibrant and friendly. Dr. Ritberger adds that as a Yellow, you tend to hold stress in your abdominal area, and when you feel out of control, you are prone to tension headaches.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 27, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Well hell. The owner of the house told us yesterday that we have until june..maybe july...to find a new abode. He wants his house back. So since yesterday..I have been freaking out. I don't know what we are going to do. I love it here but...can't afford it. Rent for a 2 bedroom is not less than 2000...a 3 bedroom is 2500 to 2800. A 4 bedroom (which this house is now because we converted the garage and built an enclosed patio room on our dime) goes for 3000 up to 5000 PER MONTH. The only way we could survive after I closed my shop and got sick so couldn't work any more and same with MrG, was to make those two extra rooms and rent them out.
> 
> So...things have been going smoothly until yesterday. I KNEW when that new roof went up, shit would hit the fan. And it did. We are paying less than the above price for a 2 bedroom and have been here 10 years. He said when we moved in "don't bug me and I won't bug you". So we haven't bugged him. And he has not raised the rent. So we have been doing ok. Roof, food, gas, able to pay utilities but not much else. NOW he wants his house back but at least gave me 4 months to make other arrangements. Problem is....problem number two hit me this afternoon. One of the roomies is giving notice. So that means we can't even pay the agreed upon rent from 10 years ago unless we get another roomie and the new roomie can only live here a scant few months before we ALL have to go.
> 
> ...



Prayers absolutely Grace.   But as we have discussed, there are a whole bunch of places that are cheaper than almost anywhere in California.  You might have to give up some aesthetics but you might find some plusses you don't have now too.  But only you two will ultimately know what is best for you to do.  At least you do have some options however unattractive they might be.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 27, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I know, I know, that was an old joke.
> ...



Well based on what you just posted, sure sounds like you.  Yes?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 27, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile...I finished the damn dresser. Not quite what I had in mind, but...I've been a wreck so I have an excuse. I hope it sells fast.
> ...



I missed this post so glad Hossfly quoted it.  It's gorgeous Gracie.  I would buy that in a heartbeat if I could afford it which I can't.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 27, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Yes....it sounds like me. My guts are a twisted mess right now and yep...a doozy of a headache.


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 27, 2016)

Alright who forgot to put the net up on the goal?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 28, 2016)

Manonthestreet said:


> Need a girl car for the daughter....something no self respecting guy would be found dead in.......dont think I could talk her into the new Bug.......any suggestions



I recommend a Subaru Impreza.  They're affordable, economical to run, extremely dependable, AWD for all kinds of driving conditions, and one of the safest small cars on the road.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 28, 2016)

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Chris's new job,
GW's new job,
Mr. Kat
For every happiness for Sherry and WQ,
Sherry’s Mom,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
Mr. And Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Againsheila, Alan, Noomi, Spoonman, Freedombecki, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.


----------



## Kat (Feb 28, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Meanwhile...I finished the damn dresser. Not quite what I had in mind, but...I've been a wreck so I have an excuse. I hope it sells fast.





Love, Love your work.....always...♥♥


----------



## Kat (Feb 28, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Well hell. The owner of the house told us yesterday that we have until june..maybe july...to find a new abode. He wants his house back. So since yesterday..I have been freaking out. I don't know what we are going to do. I love it here but...can't afford it. Rent for a 2 bedroom is not less than 2000...a 3 bedroom is 2500 to 2800. A 4 bedroom (which this house is now because we converted the garage and built an enclosed patio room on our dime) goes for 3000 up to 5000 PER MONTH. The only way we could survive after I closed my shop and got sick so couldn't work any more and same with MrG, was to make those two extra rooms and rent them out.
> 
> So...things have been going smoothly until yesterday. I KNEW when that new roof went up, shit would hit the fan. And it did. We are paying less than the above price for a 2 bedroom and have been here 10 years. He said when we moved in "don't bug me and I won't bug you". So we haven't bugged him. And he has not raised the rent. So we have been doing ok. Roof, food, gas, able to pay utilities but not much else. NOW he wants his house back but at least gave me 4 months to make other arrangements. Problem is....problem number two hit me this afternoon. One of the roomies is giving notice. So that means we can't even pay the agreed upon rent from 10 years ago unless we get another roomie and the new roomie can only live here a scant few months before we ALL have to go.
> 
> ...





You have my prayers.....you better believe it.
Hopefully something is going to come up........and I believe it will. 
I see good for your future. ♥♥


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm tired. Been on Craigslist I think in 5 or 6 states and just about every town looking for what is affordable. Got some places saved for delving deeper. Going to be looking at further east of us, past colorado maybe towards ark, ok, maybe upper texas. There HAS to be a smallish town somewhere not in the middle of a desert with scorpions, cactus, tumble weeds. If I can't have ocean...I need GREEN.

I have a plan. A temporary one, but..I won't know if it will come to fruitation but it may give us more time to hunt. If not...then we plan to have a big sale and get rid of everything we do not need, store the rest in a storage unit here at "home base" town, then take off on a super road trip and check out the places I marked down as "potentials". Gonna sell the pcs and get a laptop and share it. 2 hours for MrG, 2 hours for me, back and forth. We were going to get a trailer but I don't want the hassle of pulling it. We will just wagon train it with me and the stuff we need in the van (ice chest, small hibachi or small coleman stove for soup), maybe a tent to attach to the van for campgrounds and MrG in his truck backed up or next to the van. I am slowly putting plan A, plan B, plan C together. But I still have a headache and I can't get MrG to eat a damn thing. I cooked him an egg and he finally ate it on top of some toast. Me, I have eaten once today. Just not hungry.

We are too fucking old for this shit.


----------



## Kat (Feb 28, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I'm tired. Been on Craigslist I think in 5 or 6 states and just about every town looking for what is affordable. Got some places saved for delving deeper. Going to be looking at further east of us, past colorado maybe towards ark, ok, maybe upper texas. There HAS to be a smallish town somewhere not in the middle of a desert with scorpions, cactus, tumble weeds. If I can't have ocean...I need GREEN.
> 
> I have a plan. A temporary one, but..I won't know if it will come to fruitation but it may give us more time to hunt. If not...then we plan to have a big sale and get rid of everything we do not need, store the rest in a storage unit here at "home base" town, then take off on a super road trip and check out the places I marked down as "potentials". Gonna sell the pcs and get a laptop and share it. 2 hours for MrG, 2 hours for me, back and forth. We were going to get a trailer but I don't want the hassle of pulling it. We will just wagon train it with me and the stuff we need in the van (ice chest, small hibachi or small coleman stove for soup), maybe a tent to attach to the van for campgrounds and MrG in his truck backed up or next to the van. I am slowly putting plan A, plan B, plan C together. But I still have a headache and I can't get MrG to eat a damn thing. I cooked him an egg and he finally ate it on top of some toast. Me, I have eaten once today. Just not hungry.
> 
> We are too fucking old for this shit.






I think you are doing great, and have some great ideas so far. I knew  your brain would start working. I have no doubt you will get things all figured out.
I hate for you two that this is happening though. But, in the end you may love it! I sure hope so.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2016)

No. I won't love it if we have to leave this area. It's been home for 27 years. I don't want to go driving off to strange places and not know my way around and not know anyone at all. I will miss my birds and my tree where my other furbabies were finally laid to rest (their ashes). My neighbors. My doctor. My vet. My market. My beach. The sound of the seagulls and surf.
But I hope you are right and something good happens.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 28, 2016)

It's 4:40 AM and I've been home about 45 minutes. The party was a smashing success and the Boston Butt got raves from everyone. There was just enough left so my partners and I had enough for a meal. The music was fantastic as always with our favorite band and we had more people and did more business than any night in the 2 years we've been at it.
I'm 66 years old and have never been an especially tough guy. I've survived my unorthodox life style by having a reputation as too damned crazy to get in a tussle with, but I did myself proud tonight.
We had a couple brothers start to go at it about midnight. I happened to be close by and was able to grab up one of them and gain complete control of a 25 year old 2" taller and 50 pounds heavier. As Toby Keith says, I may not be as good as I once was, but I'm as good once as I ever was. It felt good, actually; REAL good, truth be told.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 28, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> It's 4:40 AM and I've been home about 45 minutes. The party was a smashing success and the Boston Butt got raves from everyone. There was just enough left so my partners and I had enough for a meal. The music was fantastic as always with our favorite band and we had more people and did more business than any night in the 2 years we've been at it.
> I'm 66 years old and have never been an especially tough guy. I've survived my unorthodox life style by having a reputation as too damned crazy to get in a tussle with, but I did myself proud tonight.
> We had a couple brothers start to go at it about midnight. I happened to be close by and was able to grab up one of them and gain complete control of a 25 year old 2" taller and 50 pounds heavier. As Toby Keith says, I may not be as good as I once was, but I'm as good once as I ever was. It felt good, actually; REAL good, truth be told.



It has been frustrating to me as I get older that some of the younger ones look at me as 'too old to be savvy' or whatever they think.  I don't have the strength or stamina that I used to have, but I can still do most of what I want to do, and I think I'm still sharp enough to put two and two together and all that.  And I know for a fact that the older folks feel just as deeply, love just as much, care just as much, grieve just as much, and enjoy just as much even if we have evolved over time.   It is sometimes amusing and sometimes mildly irritating when somebody thinks I couldn't possibly do that or know that or figure something out.   There are exceptions though.  My 20-something physical therapist doesn't let me get away with ANYTHING just because I'm older and she has believed I was capable of doing stuff I would have sworn I couldn't do.  But I did it.  And I will be eternally grateful to her for that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 28, 2016)

Gracie said:


> No. I won't love it if we have to leave this area. It's been home for 27 years. I don't want to go driving off to strange places and not know my way around and not know anyone at all. I will miss my birds and my tree where my other furbabies were finally laid to rest (their ashes). My neighbors. My doctor. My vet. My market. My beach. The sound of the seagulls and surf.
> But I hope you are right and something good happens.



I do understand how hard it will be Gracie.  We have been torn away from places and friends and support services we dearly loved (still do) and it is a painful ordeal even when you are young and better equipped physically and emotionally to start over someplace new.   You are in an especially difficult position since your support network and family are all in the high cost of living areas.  But nothing is ever hopeless.  There has to be a good solution for you out there.


----------



## froggy (Feb 28, 2016)

How about a cup and some catchup news? Lol


----------



## froggy (Feb 28, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > It's 4:40 AM and I've been home about 45 minutes. The party was a smashing success and the Boston Butt got raves from everyone. There was just enough left so my partners and I had enough for a meal. The music was fantastic as always with our favorite band and we had more people and did more business than any night in the 2 years we've been at it.
> ...


You don't get older only More experienced.


----------



## Sherry (Feb 28, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Well hell. The owner of the house told us yesterday that we have until june..maybe july...to find a new abode. He wants his house back. So since yesterday..I have been freaking out. I don't know what we are going to do. I love it here but...can't afford it. Rent for a 2 bedroom is not less than 2000...a 3 bedroom is 2500 to 2800. A 4 bedroom (which this house is now because we converted the garage and built an enclosed patio room on our dime) goes for 3000 up to 5000 PER MONTH. The only way we could survive after I closed my shop and got sick so couldn't work any more and same with MrG, was to make those two extra rooms and rent them out.
> 
> So...things have been going smoothly until yesterday. I KNEW when that new roof went up, shit would hit the fan. And it did. We are paying less than the above price for a 2 bedroom and have been here 10 years. He said when we moved in "don't bug me and I won't bug you". So we haven't bugged him. And he has not raised the rent. So we have been doing ok. Roof, food, gas, able to pay utilities but not much else. NOW he wants his house back but at least gave me 4 months to make other arrangements. Problem is....problem number two hit me this afternoon. One of the roomies is giving notice. So that means we can't even pay the agreed upon rent from 10 years ago unless we get another roomie and the new roomie can only live here a scant few months before we ALL have to go.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry for this upheaval and stress in your life, Gracie. Life has thrown some major curve balls at me, and I chose to live by the philosophy that everything happens for a reason and works out for the best in the end. That sort of faith can be a struggle during the darkest days, but it's never let me down. The light at the end of the tunnel looks far away right now, but I hope by the time you're ringing in 2017, that you'll reflect on your journey and have many blessings to count.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 28, 2016)

froggy said:


> How about a cup and some catchup news? Lol



froggy!!!  You haven't been here in like forever.  Most happy you stopped by.  Here's the coffee. . . 





And as for news, let's see:  It's cold as the dickens some places and warmer than it should be in others, the political campaign is just as nasty this year as it is in every campaign year, folks are moving around a lot per usual, and corny jokes are still corny but fun.  So all is well with you?


----------



## froggy (Feb 28, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > How about a cup and some catchup news? Lol
> ...


Yes doing great, glad to hear from you. And I hope all is well with. Thanks for the news.


----------



## froggy (Feb 28, 2016)

Sherry said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Well hell. The owner of the house told us yesterday that we have until june..maybe july...to find a new abode. He wants his house back. So since yesterday..I have been freaking out. I don't know what we are going to do. I love it here but...can't afford it. Rent for a 2 bedroom is not less than 2000...a 3 bedroom is 2500 to 2800. A 4 bedroom (which this house is now because we converted the garage and built an enclosed patio room on our dime) goes for 3000 up to 5000 PER MONTH. The only way we could survive after I closed my shop and got sick so couldn't work any more and same with MrG, was to make those two extra rooms and rent them out.
> ...



Amen!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2016)

We have a place to go. It is "the back up" home of my friend and her husband in San Bernardino. In the meantime....I'm still working on plans A, B, C and D.
I figure if this is happening...there must be a reason for it and we are to go along with the flow. God helps those who help themselves....so I'm trying to stay in this locale but if I keep hitting dead ends...then I know I need to stop the inevitable and go where we are being led.
At least it's summer! Beats having to do this in winter.

So..gather stuff I really really don't need or want....and having a huge yard sale. And MrG is selling his 4 banger truck to get a stronger one and we might go ahead and look for a perma spot to plant it. Good thing we are already used to small places, eh?


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## froggy (Feb 28, 2016)

This old coffee shops been here for quite a while nothing better than coming in to a good place and having to cup of friendship and  reminiscing


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 28, 2016)

froggy said:


> This old coffee shops been here for quite a while nothing better than coming in to a good place and having to cup of friendship and  reminiscing



It will have been going strong for six years on May 4.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 28, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I'm tired. Been on Craigslist I think in 5 or 6 states and just about every town looking for what is affordable. Got some places saved for delving deeper. Going to be looking at further east of us, past colorado maybe towards ark, ok, maybe upper texas. There HAS to be a smallish town somewhere not in the middle of a desert with scorpions, cactus, tumble weeds. If I can't have ocean...I need GREEN.
> 
> I have a plan. A temporary one, but..I won't know if it will come to fruitation but it may give us more time to hunt. If not...then we plan to have a big sale and get rid of everything we do not need, store the rest in a storage unit here at "home base" town, then take off on a super road trip and check out the places I marked down as "potentials". Gonna sell the pcs and get a laptop and share it. 2 hours for MrG, 2 hours for me, back and forth. We were going to get a trailer but I don't want the hassle of pulling it. We will just wagon train it with me and the stuff we need in the van (ice chest, small hibachi or small coleman stove for soup), maybe a tent to attach to the van for campgrounds and MrG in his truck backed up or next to the van. I am slowly putting plan A, plan B, plan C together. But I still have a headache and I can't get MrG to eat a damn thing. I cooked him an egg and he finally ate it on top of some toast. Me, I have eaten once today. Just not hungry.
> 
> We are too fucking old for this shit.



I know it's clear across the country, but you might look at somewhere in Florida.  Lower cost of living, no state taxes to file, plenty of places near the Gulf or the ocean, no especially cold weather.  You might be able to find an area at least similar to where you are now that is much more affordable.


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 28, 2016)

blackhawk said:


>


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2016)

I just checked. Prices in Florida are the same as here.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 28, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I just checked. Prices in Florida are the same as here.



Where in Florida did you check?  I rented a 3 bedroom house with a couple of friends about 7-8 years ago for, I think, $1300 a month.  After that, when I started as a nanny, I was in another 3 bedroom for about the same price for another year or so.  The first place was in Tampa, the second in New Port Richey, which is close to Tampa.

I'm not certain, but I think you might be able to do similar prices in the Jacksonville area on the other coast.  

I don't know what costs are like in the panhandle or further to the south.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2016)

We are looking for a 1 bedroom, 500 bucks tops.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2016)

Then again, if we drag the inlaws with us and they agree....1000 bucks tops.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 28, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Then again, if we drag the inlaws with us and they agree....1000 bucks tops.



You might be able to find that in Florida near the coast, but I haven't been in the state for 6 years now, so I don't have any recent pricing for reference.  I just thought it might fit for environment if you can find something in your price range.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2016)

Green, cheap, close to medical care, no gang infested areas.

No wonder folks live under overpasses. There is nothing affordable. I was researching "Live In Cars" and was reading up on women and their dogs or cat living in their cars because they lost their job, then their home, so have to resort to parking in a spot designated to them by the city of Santa Barbara. They open the gates to the lot at 7pm, everyone has to be out of there by 7am. So the senior women go to the beach or park all day and hang out under the trees OUT of the car....then just before 7pm, they head to the lot. And it is segregated too. Women's lot, men's lot, so the women feel safer.

Did you know it is illegal to live in your car in California? Even finding a roof like a vehicle...cops can still give you a ticket for doing so. I swear, this country is totally fucked up. Even SS doesn't go very far. We can get medical, yes. But a roof? Only a legal one. IF you can afford to pay the atrocious prices home owners ask.  I am amazed at the mindset. Old folks puttering around in the garden, being quiet and neat and clean for less money on the property and fixing it up even...vs renting higher rents to someone younger that might lose their job, have screaming kids, drink, do drugs and fucks up your house. Weird.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 28, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> It's 4:40 AM and I've been home about 45 minutes. The party was a smashing success and the Boston Butt got raves from everyone. There was just enough left so my partners and I had enough for a meal. The music was fantastic as always with our favorite band and we had more people and did more business than any night in the 2 years we've been at it.
> I'm 66 years old and have never been an especially tough guy. I've survived my unorthodox life style by having a reputation as too damned crazy to get in a tussle with, but I did myself proud tonight.
> We had a couple brothers start to go at it about midnight. I happened to be close by and was able to grab up one of them and gain complete control of a 25 year old 2" taller and 50 pounds heavier. As Toby Keith says, I may not be as good as I once was, but I'm as good once as I ever was. It felt good, actually; REAL good, truth be told.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 28, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Green, cheap, close to medical care, no gang infested areas.
> 
> No wonder folks live under overpasses. There is nothing affordable. I was researching "Live In Cars" and was reading up on women and their dogs or cat living in their cars because they lost their job, then their home, so have to resort to parking in a spot designated to them by the city of Santa Barbara. They open the gates to the lot at 7pm, everyone has to be out of there by 7am. So the senior women go to the beach or park all day and hang out under the trees OUT of the car....then just before 7pm, they head to the lot. And it is segregated too. Women's lot, men's lot, so the women feel safer.
> 
> Did you know it is illegal to live in your car in California? Even finding a roof like a vehicle...cops can still give you a ticket for doing so. I swear, this country is totally fucked up. Even SS doesn't go very far. We can get medical, yes. But a roof? Only a legal one. IF you can afford to pay the atrocious prices home owners ask.  I am amazed at the mindset. Old folks puttering around in the garden, being quiet and neat and clean for less money on the property and fixing it up even...vs renting higher rents to someone younger that might lose their job, have screaming kids, drink, do drugs and fucks up your house. Weird.



I don't know what the areas would be like, but there are some apartments available for $500 in the Tampa, FL area, and also in the Jacksonville, FL area.  There are some around me here in central GA.  $600 would probably be a safer bet and more likely to be outside 'bad parts of town', as it were.

If you can get some sort of roommates, of course, that's always going to make things a lot easier financially.  I've been thinking about that lately myself, since I've been looking at my options for when I can no longer do the nanny thing here.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 28, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Need a girl car for the daughter....something no self respecting guy would be found dead in.......dont think I could talk her into the new Bug.......any suggestions
> ...


Ran a couple of em by her...... this is going to be a "process"


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2016)

I LOVED that movie!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Green, cheap, close to medical care, no gang infested areas.
> ...


Personally...I am tired of having to live with roommates. But..if that is what I have to do...I will. Doing it now. Just can't afford another house and ask room rates currently being asked by others....which is 600 to 800 per month. I just looked. I am amazed at those prices. And that STILL doesn't make where our payment are what we can afford.

Plus, whomever I rented the house from has to agree to let me sublet rooms. Most management companies do not allow that and if they do, its just another process. I want to be in charge in who I share my home with..not some company.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 28, 2016)

Manonthestreet said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > It's 4:40 AM and I've been home about 45 minutes. The party was a smashing success and the Boston Butt got raves from everyone. There was just enough left so my partners and I had enough for a meal. The music was fantastic as always with our favorite band and we had more people and did more business than any night in the 2 years we've been at it.
> ...


We haven't had near that much fun yet, but Damn! It felt good to see that I can still dance.


----------



## Kat (Feb 28, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...





Gracie Do you know why he wants the house vacated? Is it to sell? If so he may be sorry.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2016)

Kat said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


He is 70, sick, and has personal issues. Where he is now is 1400 per month with stairs which he cannot handle anymore due to COPD and other health issues. He will never sell it. He wants it for himself or to let his family have which will pay a helluva lot more than what we are paying. If he put it on the market...which he will never do because it is paid for with no mortgage..he can get 375,000.00 for it....easily. Or more.


----------



## Kat (Feb 28, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...





Oh. Shoot. Okay.  

I still say you will work this out. I know you....your brain. It may seem impossible now, but something will come to you..


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2016)

I have 3 plans in mind that will benefit me and MrG, and him as well. If those don't work, Plan D...which is...move to San Bernardino, which is what I am trying to avoid. My friend has a good set up and we can help. She owns the house but is making payments and hates having to have roomies that are strangers. She wants us. Problem is...she and I are very much alike. Strong willed. We butt heads often. And although I care very much for her husband, he is a crackhead and suffers COPD from his time in the Navy. The COPD does not bother me. The crack does.


----------



## Kat (Feb 28, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I have 3 plans in mind that will benefit me and MrG, and him as well. If those don't work, Plan D...which is...move to San Bernardino, which is what I am trying to avoid. My friend has a good set up and we can help. She owns the house but is making payments and hates having to have roomies that are strangers. She wants us. Problem is...she and I are very much alike. Strong willed. We butt heads often. And although I care very much for her husband, he is a crackhead and suffers COPD from his time in the Navy. The COPD does not bother me. The crack does.




Ugh....well I sure can see why. I could not do that either.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2016)

I might not have a choice. Unless I can find something else...which is what I am doing if plans A, B, C don't work.
I look every day. State by state, city by city, town by town. From "get up in the morning" to "bed time in the wee hours" non stop. Constantly.

But for the Grace Of God Go I, I think. Never take anything from granted.


----------



## Kat (Feb 28, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I might not have a choice. Unless I can find something else...which is what I am doing if plans A, B, C don't work.
> I look every day. State by state, city by city, town by town. From get up to bed time. Constantly.





I sure can understand that. I would be freaking. Try not to let it make you sick though..


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2016)

Oh, I am already starting another flare up but trying to keep it in check although yes..I am still freaking. Just in think mode now instead of OMG mode.


----------



## Kat (Feb 28, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Oh, I am already starting another flare up but trying to keep it in check although yes..I am still freaking. Just in think mode now instead of OMG mode.




Sigh. I truly am so sorry.  It sucks.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2016)

I have time. Not alot, but 4 months is better than a 30 day notice.

But thank you.


----------



## Kat (Feb 28, 2016)

I had thought that too. At least it wasn't 30 day notice. But still...


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2016)

Like I said...never take anything for granted. Things can change on a dime.
I'll tell ya one thing...I will never look at someone homeless the same again. Especially after reading about those ladies in Santa Barbara. One lady is 62, had a good job, buying a condo. Lost her job, lost the condo, had no help from relatives or friends...winds up living in her car with her cocker spaniel.


----------



## Kat (Feb 28, 2016)

Amen to that....AND usually when you least expect it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 29, 2016)

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Chris's new job,
GW's new job,
Mr. Kat
For every happiness for Sherry and WQ,
Sherry’s Mom,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
Mr. And Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Againsheila, Alan, Noomi, Spoonman, Freedombecki, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 29, 2016)

I wonder how Kooshdaka is doing? I haven't seen her in a long time..not since Greta died. I think that was her dogs name? Anyway...she was having a rough time of it and I keep looking for her to how she is.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 29, 2016)

Well for a day of rest I'm been bustin' my butt.  Going through more boxes which means unstacking, sorting, pulling out things to donate, sell or keep.  I've also pulled out 3 boxes of old paperwork, bills, etc which I'm having to go through and shred, been shredding off and on most of the day and I've only three quarter emptied one box........  The shredder just shut down because it was overheating.......


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 29, 2016)

Gracie said:


> He is 70, sick, and has personal issues. Where he is now is 1400 per month with stairs which he cannot handle anymore due to COPD and other health issues. He will never sell it. He wants it for himself or to let his family have which will pay a helluva lot more than what we are paying. If he put it on the market...which he will never do because it is paid for with no mortgage..he can get 375,000.00 for it....easily. Or more.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 29, 2016)

Ouch! my screen went black for a second then came back on, it scared the crap out of me. I thought my computer had gone bang.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 29, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Ouch! my screen went black for a second then came back on, it scared the crap out of me. I thought my computer had gone bang.



Well you're still here.  That's a good thing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 29, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Well for a day of rest I'm been bustin' my butt.  Going through more boxes which means unstacking, sorting, pulling out things to donate, sell or keep.  I've also pulled out 3 boxes of old paperwork, bills, etc which I'm having to go through and shred, been shredding off and on most of the day and I've only three quarter emptied one box........  The shredder just shut down because it was overheating.......



If you run out of boxes to go through, we have a bunch you can take a whirl at.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 29, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I have time. Not alot, but 4 months is better than a 30 day notice.
> 
> But thank you.



There is one other possibility--somebody who needs live in assistance--a little light housework, prepare simple meals, maybe do a little yard work in return for room and board.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 29, 2016)

Happy Monday!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 29, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I wonder how Kooshdaka is doing? I haven't seen her in a long time..not since Greta died. I think that was her dogs name? Anyway...she was having a rough time of it and I keep looking for her to how she is.



She only posted in the Coffee Shop once or twice and did not frequent any of the very few threads I participate in.  So no information. . . .sorry


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 29, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Happy Monday!



I'm always a legend in my own mind, but thanks Chris.  So how is the new hospital gig going?  Something that could develop into full time?  Do you want it to?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 29, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Monday!
> ...



I'm still just doing weekends 4 to midnight and sometimes filling in.  It's going well though.  Thanks for asking, Foxy!    I hope everything is going well with you and your shoulder injury too.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 29, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Well for a day of rest I'm been bustin' my butt.  Going through more boxes which means unstacking, sorting, pulling out things to donate, sell or keep.  I've also pulled out 3 boxes of old paperwork, bills, etc which I'm having to go through and shred, been shredding off and on most of the day and I've only three quarter emptied one box........  The shredder just shut down because it was overheating.......
> ...


I have enough boxes to keep me busy for the next six months..........


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 29, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Ouch! my screen went black for a second then came back on, it scared the crap out of me. I thought my computer had gone bang.


Updates?


----------



## Kat (Feb 29, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Well for a day of rest I'm been bustin' my butt.  Going through more boxes which means unstacking, sorting, pulling out things to donate, sell or keep.  I've also pulled out 3 boxes of old paperwork, bills, etc which I'm having to go through and shred, been shredding off and on most of the day and I've only three quarter emptied one box........  The shredder just shut down because it was overheating.......




ugh. I hate doing the shredding of old bills and mail etc. I need to do it again now though.
We don't allow anything with our names on it to go in garbage. We shred...and shred.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 29, 2016)

I know it involves Obama, but I don't think this is political, just humorous.  It's less about politics than most Peyton Manning commercials are about football.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 29, 2016)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Check your pm's later.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 29, 2016)

Kat said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Well for a day of rest I'm been bustin' my butt.  Going through more boxes which means unstacking, sorting, pulling out things to donate, sell or keep.  I've also pulled out 3 boxes of old paperwork, bills, etc which I'm having to go through and shred, been shredding off and on most of the day and I've only three quarter emptied one box........  The shredder just shut down because it was overheating.......
> ...


I burn, burn, burn.  Whatever can burn, gets burned.  Ashes go into the compost heap or right on the garden (in season).  Since we have severely acidic soils and ashes are base, it helps remediate things a bit.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 29, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I just checked. Prices in Florida are the same as here.



Are you aware of this website Gracie?  Gives you great comparisons of housing and other cost of living stuff as well as quality of life etc.

Compare Cities


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 29, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> I know, I know, that was an old joke.
> 
> But for our weekend class, let's do psychology.
> Dr. Carol Ritberger, a renowned psychologist believes that there are 4 personality types: Red, Orange, Yellow and Green. Take this test to find out which color YOU are
> ...


Seems I'm a "red" personality.  Is that bad?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 29, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Well hell. The owner of the house told us yesterday that we have until june..maybe july...to find a new abode. He wants his house back. So since yesterday..I have been freaking out. I don't know what we are going to do. I love it here but...can't afford it. Rent for a 2 bedroom is not less than 2000...a 3 bedroom is 2500 to 2800. A 4 bedroom (which this house is now because we converted the garage and built an enclosed patio room on our dime) goes for 3000 up to 5000 PER MONTH. The only way we could survive after I closed my shop and got sick so couldn't work any more and same with MrG, was to make those two extra rooms and rent them out.
> 
> So...things have been going smoothly until yesterday. I KNEW when that new roof went up, shit would hit the fan. And it did. We are paying less than the above price for a 2 bedroom and have been here 10 years. He said when we moved in "don't bug me and I won't bug you". So we haven't bugged him. And he has not raised the rent. So we have been doing ok. Roof, food, gas, able to pay utilities but not much else. NOW he wants his house back but at least gave me 4 months to make other arrangements. Problem is....problem number two hit me this afternoon. One of the roomies is giving notice. So that means we can't even pay the agreed upon rent from 10 years ago unless we get another roomie and the new roomie can only live here a scant few months before we ALL have to go.
> 
> ...


Really need to check PM's.  I'm proctoring a test right now but promise I'll get online as soon as I get home and finish chores.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 29, 2016)

News Flash!!!!  Starbucks has announced it is opening a store in Italy.  At last Italians will be able to get a decent espresso!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 29, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I know, I know, that was an old joke.
> ...



You and Hossfly are both reds.  I can't see the description for red but I think he posted it yesterday.  And no, it isn't bad.  I'm curious if you think it is you though.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 29, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I wonder how Kooshdaka is doing? I haven't seen her in a long time..not since Greta died. I think that was her dogs name? Anyway...she was having a rough time of it and I keep looking for her to how she is.


I often wonder how she's doing, too.  She's a "homie", living up here in Anchorage.  I know the general neighborhood, too, because my place in town is in the same part of Anchoruagua.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 29, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Not really.  I just picture myself as more the laid-back type.  I wonder whether there's a "military" connection here somewhere?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 29, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how Kooshdaka is doing? I haven't seen her in a long time..not since Greta died. I think that was her dogs name? Anyway...she was having a rough time of it and I keep looking for her to how she is.
> ...


She's been through the mill in some other sites I've also partaken in.  Her outspoken and strongly held opinions tend to make her...unpopular.  She used to post in the pet and animal threads here mostly.  She's truly an advocate for animals.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 29, 2016)

Seems we are having an early Break Up.  Several days of temps above freezing, today it's almost 50F!  Not that I'm complaining.  My students are taking their second test of the semester and Wed we start learning about carburetors.  I just wish my driveway and goat pens would melt and dry soon.  It's miserable for the poor critters, not to mention totally dangerous for anyone afoot.  All in due time, I suppose.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 29, 2016)

Kat said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Well for a day of rest I'm been bustin' my butt.  Going through more boxes which means unstacking, sorting, pulling out things to donate, sell or keep.  I've also pulled out 3 boxes of old paperwork, bills, etc which I'm having to go through and shred, been shredding off and on most of the day and I've only three quarter emptied one box........  The shredder just shut down because it was overheating.......
> ...


If it has bar codes or a series of any numbers, letters, combination of both it gets shredded or completely blacked out.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 29, 2016)

Good thing I don't shred without looking at what's being shredded.  Just found a check from one of my wife's former employers dated 2008........  We're searching now who to contact to see if we can have the check reissued, it's for a fairly good amount.  Have no idea how we missed that and how it ended up in a pile of paid bills.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 29, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I just checked. Prices in Florida are the same as here.
> ...


I have been using Sperling. 
I can cross out Housing Authority and other senior help aids concerning rent because they have been defunded, and other groups have a waiting list of 5 to 7 years to get in a low income rental unit. Plus..no pets. So I have been hitting walls since I began this hunt.
One has to be completely homeless, with no pets, no money at all, in order to get help but you have to have an address to get that help yet how can one have an address if they have no home? California is so fucked up.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 29, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> I know, I know, that was an old joke.
> 
> But for our weekend class, let's do psychology.
> Dr. Carol Ritberger, a renowned psychologist believes that there are 4 personality types: Red, Orange, Yellow and Green. Take this test to find out which color YOU are
> ...



I got orange, but a couple of the questions just don't apply to me.  What do I do when stuck in traffic?  Well, I never honk, but that's because I don't drive......what is my home like during the holidays?  I don't live in my own home.  

I shouldn't take these types of tests.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 29, 2016)

I never told anyone, but a couple of years ago (on my 60th birthday), we had to be on foodstamps. In fact, yes, I think I did mention it but sttab was having such a field day about how poor I am, I didn't say much.
Anyway...just before my 62nd birthday, we sent them their foodstamp card back telling them we no longer needed it because I was getting my piddly 500 per month SS but it was enough to cover food since we both don't eat much anymore anyway...and the SS MrG gets, we could pay our share of utilities here, pay for gas, car insurance, etc.  

A couple of months ago....we get a letter from the Foodstamp people stating they overpaid us 2400.00 and yes..it was THEIR mistake, but "you signed a form stating if there is an error, YOU are responsible regardless of which end made the mistake" and if we don't pay it..they will "file a judgement against us in a court of law" and file to possess our vehicles/goods/etc in the amount of $2400.00". So, we call and make arrangements to make 100 buck monthly payments and they agree and say fine, a statement will be in the mail. We are still waiting for it.
THEN, they said "just go back on foodstamps, and we will deduct the payment from the allotment you get each month" and I said "OH HAYELL NO! You will just fuck up again and we will be triple billed and triple threatened so NO THANKS".

So, we worked and paid into the system and at 60 years of age, we ask for the first time for help from the government for food....and now they want it all back.

Lovely, no?


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 1, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I never told anyone, but a couple of years ago (on my 60th birthday), we had to be on foodstamps. In fact, yes, I think I did mention it but sttab was having such a field day about how poor I am, I didn't say much.
> Anyway...just before my 62nd birthday, we sent them their foodstamp card back telling them we no longer needed it because I was getting my piddly 500 per month SS but it was enough to cover food since we both don't eat much anymore anyway...and the SS MrG gets, we could pay our share of utilities here, pay for gas, car insurance, etc.
> 
> A couple of months ago....we get a letter from the Foodstamp people stating they overpaid us 2400.00 and yes..it was THEIR mistake, but "you signed a form stating if there is an error, YOU are responsible regardless of which end made the mistake" and if we don't pay it..they will "file a judgement against us in a court of law" and file to possess our vehicles/goods/etc in the amount of $2400.00". So, we call and make arrangements to make 100 buck monthly payments and they agree and say fine, a statement will be in the mail. We are still waiting for it.
> ...


That totally sucks, Gracie!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 1, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I never told anyone, but a couple of years ago (on my 60th birthday), we had to be on foodstamps. In fact, yes, I think I did mention it but sttab was having such a field day about how poor I am, I didn't say much.
> Anyway...just before my 62nd birthday, we sent them their foodstamp card back telling them we no longer needed it because I was getting my piddly 500 per month SS but it was enough to cover food since we both don't eat much anymore anyway...and the SS MrG gets, we could pay our share of utilities here, pay for gas, car insurance, etc.
> 
> A couple of months ago....we get a letter from the Foodstamp people stating they overpaid us 2400.00 and yes..it was THEIR mistake, but "you signed a form stating if there is an error, YOU are responsible regardless of which end made the mistake" and if we don't pay it..they will "file a judgement against us in a court of law" and file to possess our vehicles/goods/etc in the amount of $2400.00". So, we call and make arrangements to make 100 buck monthly payments and they agree and say fine, a statement will be in the mail. We are still waiting for it.
> ...



That sucks Gracie.  I think I would see if Legal Aid or some other pro bono group couldn't help you out, or this could merit a call to your congressman to see if he/she could apply some pressure where it would help.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 1, 2016)

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Chris's new job,
GW's new job,
Mr. Kat
For every happiness for Sherry and WQ,
Sherry’s Mom,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
Mr. And Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Againsheila, Alan, Noomi, Spoonman, Freedombecki, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2016)

Where the hell did you get the pic of my cabin, FF? 

Meanwhile...no. I won't fight it. They want their damn money back, fine. But they will get it little piece at a time...NO INTEREST which they agreed to. Just a flat 2400 bucks and they will go away. And stay away as far as I'm concerned.

Warning to future possibilities of folks asking for food help from the government........DON'T!


----------



## Kat (Mar 1, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I never told anyone, but a couple of years ago (on my 60th birthday), we had to be on foodstamps. In fact, yes, I think I did mention it but sttab was having such a field day about how poor I am, I didn't say much.
> Anyway...just before my 62nd birthday, we sent them their foodstamp card back telling them we no longer needed it because I was getting my piddly 500 per month SS but it was enough to cover food since we both don't eat much anymore anyway...and the SS MrG gets, we could pay our share of utilities here, pay for gas, car insurance, etc.
> 
> A couple of months ago....we get a letter from the Foodstamp people stating they overpaid us 2400.00 and yes..it was THEIR mistake, but "you signed a form stating if there is an error, YOU are responsible regardless of which end made the mistake" and if we don't pay it..they will "file a judgement against us in a court of law" and file to possess our vehicles/goods/etc in the amount of $2400.00". So, we call and make arrangements to make 100 buck monthly payments and they agree and say fine, a statement will be in the mail. We are still waiting for it.
> ...





That not only sucks, it makes me super mad!


----------



## Kat (Mar 1, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Where the hell did you get the pic of my cabin, FF?
> 
> Meanwhile...no. I won't fight it. They want their damn money back, fine. But they will get it little piece at a time...NO INTEREST which they agreed to. Just a flat 2400 bucks and they will go away. And stay away as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Warning to future possibilities of folks asking for food help from the government........DON'T!





Why don't they just come and beat you with a baseball bat...grrrrrrrr
I can't stand this...especially when someone is down.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2016)

Actually...I feel a whole lot better. No longer all freaked out. Maybe I got numb? 

I talk to the landlord tomorrow or the day after when I take him the rent. I am going to ask if more money on rent will make him feel better? If so, how much? Then I will turn the subject to him taking his house back and renting the front portion to US! We be his roomies! And if so...how much would he want as our share (all the utilities are in MrGs name so why bother to switch it to owners name when they are already on?). And, he gets the whole back of the house and his own bathroom and its no different than the apartments where he is now cuz there is a wall separating the front to the back..or rather a door separating us. We share the kitchen and laundry room with him and we do what we have always done...maintain the house, do the yardwork, etc etc AND..most importantly..NO STEPS!  

If he says no....then the next question is WHEN? After I get a straight answer, I know what I have to work with. If he says yes...then we can stay. Depending. If this whole thing comes to naught, then at least I know what I'm dealing with and how long I have to deal. And I have other options now. Sorta. I'll know in a few days. But for now....I am at peace and so is MrG. 

As the old saying goes...."one day at a time".


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2016)

If anyone gets in dire straights...DO NOT get food stamps. Just don't do it. Go to the local food banks. Trust me on this.


----------



## Kat (Mar 1, 2016)

Ohh that is a great idea!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I feel better now too! LOL


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 1, 2016)

Didn't sleep well last night, my hands kept going numb and waking me up then Jasper woke me up this morning puking on the bed, the sheets are in the wash........  Have my bi-annual VA appointment this morning, maybe I can get something done with the knees which are getting much worse and much more painful to walk on as well as the numbness problem with my hands.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 1, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Didn't sleep well last night, my hands kept going numb and waking me up then Jasper woke me up this morning puking on the bed, the sheets are in the wash........  Have my bi-annual VA appointment this morning, maybe I can get something done with the knees which are getting much worse and much more painful to walk on as well as the numbness problem with my hands.



Hope you get some answers.  But if you don't, I think you should take a serious look at this Budwig protocol I am on.  It might not help but it won't hurt you.   I have been on it a few weeks and the RA symptoms in my hands and the painful cramping I was having are gone.  No symptoms at all now.  I will have a full battery of blood tests next week and will see if the persistent anemia I have been having since my surgery is gone or lessened as that is why I went on the protocol in the first place.  I am going to guess it is at least much improved as I am feeling much stronger, sleeping better, etc. etc.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 1, 2016)

Live at Doc Holliday's, Saturday March 19 we will have our favorite group, The Jason Abel Project with special guests, straight from Nashville TN and Birmingham AL, John and Jacob. These guys wrote a billboard #1 hit for another group and have a couple well played songs out there themselves. This is kind of a big deal for us. Both groups will be at the largest venue in Gulf Shores Friday night and will be telling people where to find then the next. This should be another huge night for Doc's


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 1, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Meanwhile...no. I won't fight it. They want their damn money back, fine. But they will get it little piece at a time...NO INTEREST which they agreed to. Just a flat 2400 bucks and they will go away. And stay away as far as I'm concerned.



It's always worth fighting, if you can get free legal aid. You can also go higher up the ladder of authority, like Foxy suggested. Write to your congressman.
I was charged rental on a gas meter even though I used no gas so I refused to pay. That led to a battle with the gas board that lasted a year. They sent my bill to a debt collection agency who threatened me with bailiffs coming to seize property worth the sum of the bill. and I went to the citizens advice department for information on bailiffs.
This will probably not apply to America, but in Britain we have county court bailiffs and crown court bailiffs.
County court bailiffs are not allowed to enter your property unless you invite them in, but if you do they can gain access at any time afterwards. Crown court bailiffs are allowed to force entry and seize property as they like.

I was so pissed off with the gas board for threatening me I threatened them with all kinds of publicity, then I wrote to the managing director of British gas complaining, and that fixed it. The managers assistant wrote an apologetic letter telling me it was all a mistake and the debt would be cancelled.
So it is worth making a fuss.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 1, 2016)

Another from John and Jacob from CMT: John & Jacob  | Country Music Videos, News, Photos, Tour Dates | CMT Doesn't seem to want to embed. follow link.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 1, 2016)

Okay boys and girls.  We usually have math tests or observation tests or personality tests, but today's test is an eye test:

What do you see?

A. The number 574

 B. The number 571

C.  Another number

 D. I can't see anything but red piled carpeting.

E.  I can't see anything.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 1, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay boys and girls.  We usually have math tests or observation tests or personality tests, but today's test is an eye test:
> 
> What do you see?
> 
> ...



I see 571.  Unfortunately, I glanced at the answers first, so I don't know if I'd have seen it without having done so.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 1, 2016)

I also see 571 and I did not look up the answer because I saw it right away.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2016)

571


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 1, 2016)

This was an interesting article from "Fortune" and is posted particularly for Gracie

I was interested to see that New Mexico placed 30 among the 50 states as the best place to retire.  We ranked okay in most categories but were terrible at #50 in crime rate and #47 in health care.  But we are Number ONE in weather.  

The Best (And Worst) States to Retire


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 1, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Actually...I feel a whole lot better. No longer all freaked out. Maybe I got numb?
> 
> I talk to the landlord tomorrow or the day after when I take him the rent. I am going to ask if more money on rent will make him feel better? If so, how much? Then I will turn the subject to him taking his house back and renting the front portion to US! We be his roomies! And if so...how much would he want as our share (all the utilities are in MrGs name so why bother to switch it to owners name when they are already on?). And, he gets the whole back of the house and his own bathroom and its no different than the apartments where he is now cuz there is a wall separating the front to the back..or rather a door separating us. We share the kitchen and laundry room with him and we do what we have always done...maintain the house, do the yardwork, etc etc AND..most importantly..NO STEPS!
> 
> ...


Gosh, Gracie, I sure hope you can work things out and be able to stay in your familiar surroundings.  You still have a place here, if you want, although I do have some steps at the current digs.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay boys and girls.  We usually have math tests or observation tests or personality tests, but today's test is an eye test:
> 
> What do you see?
> 
> ...



571!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2016)

Happy Tuesday!  I've been working a lot so I haven't had time to be around much.  Hope everything is going well!


----------



## Kat (Mar 1, 2016)

571 immediately.


----------



## Kat (Mar 1, 2016)

You owe me a coke ChrisL 


Posted same time.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Didn't sleep well last night, my hands kept going numb and waking me up then Jasper woke me up this morning *puking on the bed, the sheets are in the wash*........  Have my bi-annual VA appointment this morning, maybe I can get something done with the knees which are getting much worse and much more painful to walk on as well as the numbness problem with my hands.



Yuck!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2016)

Well, I hope you all who are feeling under the weather are feeling better!    Get well soon!


----------



## Kat (Mar 1, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't sleep well last night, my hands kept going numb and waking me up then Jasper woke me up this morning *puking on the bed, the sheets are in the wash*........  Have my bi-annual VA appointment this morning, maybe I can get something done with the knees which are getting much worse and much more painful to walk on as well as the numbness problem with my hands.
> ...





  I had thought the same thing when I read that.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2016)

Kat said:


> You owe me a coke ChrisL
> 
> 
> Posted same time.



How about Pepsi instead?


----------



## Kat (Mar 1, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > You owe me a coke ChrisL
> ...





hmm Only for you would I accept a Pepsi! lol


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2016)

Kat said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I love pets, but they are a pain in the butt sometimes!  Almost like having a 2-year-old around the house!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2016)

I think I need to get a new cord for my laptop.  My internet connection keeps going out on me, and I noticed my cord has a little split in it.


----------



## Kat (Mar 1, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




Same. 

If I woke to one puking on my bed, I would be puking with it. (sorry Ringel05 )


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2016)

Kat said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



I wouldn't puke until I had to clean it up.   I also have a very weak stomach.  That is one reason why I stuck to the administrative side of the medical field.    You have to tolerate a LOT of disgusting things if you work directly with patients.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 1, 2016)

With the number of cats around my place, puke just about everywhere is routine.  Just keep a dog around and the puke clean-up becomes a non-problem.  Just go around later and pick up the hairballs (most dogs leave the hairballs).


----------



## Kat (Mar 1, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I think I need to get a new cord for my laptop.  My internet connection keeps going out on me, and I noticed my cord has a little split in it.




Tape it up for the tome being, and the Amazon is your friend.


----------



## Kat (Mar 1, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> With the number of cats around my place, puke just about everywhere is routine.  Just keep a dog around and the puke clean-up becomes a non-problem.  Just go around later and pick up the hairballs (most dogs leave the hairballs).





ACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 1, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay boys and girls.  We usually have math tests or observation tests or personality tests, but today's test is an eye test:
> 
> What do you see?
> 
> ...


With the cataracts and my Mr. Maggo vision, I'm begging off this one.

But, for what it's worth. the personality test determined by color revealed that I'm plaid.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2016)

Thankfully my rabbit hasn't puked yet.  He does pee on the carpet sometimes though.    What works best on pet stains?  I use Resolve, but sometimes I have to wash it two times to get the stain to come out completely.  I think they have some better stuff that I bought at the pet store before, but it was really expensive and I cannot for the life of me remember what it was.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 1, 2016)

571, then something about use Resolve only for cleaning.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 1, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I think I need to get a new cord for my laptop.  My internet connection keeps going out on me, and I noticed my cord has a little split in it.



They do go bad for sure.  Can you borrow one just to check to see if it corrects your problem?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I think I need to get a new cord for my laptop.  My internet connection keeps going out on me, and I noticed my cord has a little split in it.
> ...



Maybe.  I would have to ask around.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 1, 2016)

Kat said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > With the number of cats around my place, puke just about everywhere is routine.  Just keep a dog around and the puke clean-up becomes a non-problem.  Just go around later and pick up the hairballs (most dogs leave the hairballs).
> ...


Another good reason to keep a dog around is if you have small, messy children.  Whatever drops to the floor during mealtimes won't stay there very long.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 1, 2016)

And for those pet stains et al, I recently ordered a product NATURE'S MIRACLE FOAMING OXY CLEANER from Amazon, and so far it seems to be performing as advertised - specially formulated for critter stain problems but works for other things too.  It doesn't work as well on old really set in forever stains, but for routine clean up or to get that spill off your sofa or the puppy pee off your carpet, it works great and it does eliminate odors.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> And for those pet stains et al, I recently ordered a product NATURE'S MIRACLE FOAMING OXY CLEANER from Amazon, and so far it seems to be performing as advertised - specially formulated for critter stain problems but works for other things too.  It doesn't work as well on old really set in forever stains, but for routine clean up or to get that spill off your sofa or the puppy pee off your carpet, it works great and it does eliminate odors.



Thanks.  I'm going to give that a try!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2016)

Vinegar. Gets rid of any odor.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> This was an interesting article from "Fortune" and is posted particularly for Gracie
> 
> I was interested to see that New Mexico placed 30 among the 50 states as the best place to retire.  We ranked okay in most categories but were terrible at #50 in crime rate and #47 in health care.  But we are Number ONE in weather.
> 
> The Best (And Worst) States to Retire


Tuscon looks interesting. The higher up in that state that I go though to find forests and stuff...the higher the price in rents. I have not really checked NM yet. But I will on my next internet hunt. Taking a brain break right now.

And..I still have a couple of plans i have not implemented here yet with the landlord. I will know where he stands once I drop the idea in his lap. Its a win win...IF he goes for it. But it would still be not long term. He isn't looking very well these days, so like the owner of the apartment compled we managed...when he goes...so do we cuz his family will slap a For Sale sign on this place faster than you can say Jack Shit.

I have some other plans I am working on, and it is wonderful to know I do have at least one offer I can fall back on with GW. I am not completely helpless yet..so I can do "steps" 
And most importantly..my brain is still as sharp as ever so....leasing/renting is my forte' and I could be of great help in that department.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 1, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> And for those pet stains et al, I recently ordered a product NATURE'S MIRACLE FOAMING OXY CLEANER from Amazon, and so far it seems to be performing as advertised - specially formulated for critter stain problems but works for other things too.  It doesn't work as well on old really set in forever stains, but for routine clean up or to get that spill off your sofa or the puppy pee off your carpet, it works great and it does eliminate odors.



Unfortunately we are full of set in forever stains.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 1, 2016)

Kat said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


Jasper's my oldest cat, hair balls........


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 1, 2016)

Mr & Mrs Hossfly spent the last 1 1/2 days touring The Big Easy, mostly in the French Quarter.Headed back to Charlotte tomorrow after 2 1/2 months in Ft Worth.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 1, 2016)

Well, you can't make up some stuff.
The Iditarod Dog Sled race kicks off next weekend and they are shipping snow from Fairbanks to Anchorage because we just don't have enough.  There isn't even enough snow in the snow dumps around town to put down a trail for the sleds.  Maybe Alaskans need to find new sports to follow.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 1, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Mr & Mrs Hossfly spent the last 1 1/2 days touring The Big Easy, mostly in the French Quarter.Headed back to Charlotte tomorrow after 2 1/2 months in Ft Worth.



New Orleans is a fun place to visit.  But 2-1/2 months in Ft Worth?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 2, 2016)

I just got off the phone with my sister in law. Her little dog is Moki's sister, and they just returned from the vet. She has: 
Fluid in Abdomen in Dogs | petMD

And for once, I was wrong! Moki just turned 12 in February..not 11! Sis In Law had hers and his birth certificate copy we made when we bought them together. She took Sweetpea, and I took Moki.

But, SP is doing better now after the vet pumped a bunch of fluid out of her poor tummy, and she is on a strict diet now, with meds. And she is breathing regularly now. Poor SP. She is such a cutie. 

This is a pic soon after we got them. She is the white one. Aren't they just cutie patooties?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 2, 2016)

Good night darlinks!  I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Chris's new job,
GW's new job,
Mr. Kat
For every happiness for Sherry and WQ,
Sherry’s Mom,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
Mr. And Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Againsheila, Alan, Noomi, Spoonman, Freedombecki, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 2, 2016)

This is Moki now.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 2, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks!  I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we're still keeping vigil for
> 
> ...


And you found my guest house too, FF!!!


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 2, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Vinegar. Gets rid of any odor.




Except vinegar smell....


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 2, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > This was an interesting article from "Fortune" and is posted particularly for Gracie
> ...


Same thing with NM, the more north ya go the higher the cost generally gets higher.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 2, 2016)

Got the top layer of snow and ice off the used vehicles and now the sun enters.  At 22 degrees it is always interesting to see it melt off.

Thinking sweet and sour chicken with either crab rangoons or egg drop soup....


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 2, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Got the top layer of snow and ice off the used vehicles and now the sun enters.  At 22 degrees it is always interesting to see it melt off.
> 
> Thinking sweet and sour chicken with either crab rangoons or egg drop soup....


Ice?  Snow?  I've heard those words before....... somewhere.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 2, 2016)

Good morning everybody.  Hombre and I are making out a short grocery list for the lemon pie and a new recipe for a Mexican casserole that I will make for our luncheon guests who will be here to play 42 tomorrow.  It is fun to have friends who enjoy trying new recipes so we both do our experimenting with each other.  So far there hasn't been a total disaster but there's always a first time, so positive vibes will be appreciated.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 2, 2016)

You have to think about this one a little bit:






And I swear they almost do communicate this way when they are part of those little disasters. . . .


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 2, 2016)

One more.  This was particularly funny to me because my doctor once wrote out some special instructions for me re some issue I was having and when I got home I could not make out what he had written.  I took it to the local pharmacist and he translated it for me.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 2, 2016)

Well March came in like a lamb yesterday.  Daisy the Mutt and I strolled around the park without a concern of wind chill temperatures.  I left my jacket open and reveled in the first Pirates Spring training game win against the Detroit Tigers.

Then the second day dawned.  The temperature did its level best to climb above freezing but failed.  The wind howled all day bringing in a few light snow flurries along for the ride.

The Easter Pageant on the Hillside began rehearsal after a year in hiatus.  Last winter combined with an early Easter ran us off the hill and under the covers!

So, with renewed vigor, we will try it again this year.  We just read through our parts last Sunday, but hopefully, we will get outside, brave whatever elements are thrown our way, and see what shape our efforts produce.

My garage door springs gave up the ghost last weekend.  Springs, brackets, cables abnd connectors were strewn all over the basement.  My brother, bless his heart, has been over the last two nights working with me to rebuild the system.  I bought two new springs, two new pulleys, tow new cable kits and a couple of brackets.  In spite of our best efforts last night, we found that the way we had secured the brackets to the floor joists above was untenable.  When we closed the door, the brackets flew from the joists, the cables went limp and the springs fell to the floor.

New bolts, nuts and washers tonight should fix that.  But I'm skeptical about the even distribution of tension between the springs.  Trial and error will make us smarter, but considerably frustrated in the meantime.

Mom is doing well.  She's now interested in trading in her car for a newer model.  Some things to take into account.  Mom just turned 82 last month.  Her car is a 2001 Chevrolet and the Kelly Blue Book value is less than $2,000.00.  I think Mom would be better served by leasing a new car rather than making payments on a late model used one.  If she can drive for another three or four years, her lease would cover that and she would be driving a new car under full warranty. 

But Mom thinks this is 1975 as far as car prices go.  The monthly lease would be more than her mortgage payment on the Big House when she and Pop bought it in 1966!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 2, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Well March came in like a lamb yesterday.  Daisy the Mutt and I strolled around the park without a concern of wind chill temperatures.  I left my jacket open and reveled in the first Pirates Spring training game win against the Detroit Tigers.
> 
> Then the second day dawned.  The temperature did its level best to climb above freezing but failed.  The wind howled all day bringing in a few light snow flurries along for the ride.
> 
> ...



I have enjoyed the annual sagas of your Easter pageant over the years Nosmo.  I think Easter is March 27 this year?  Not as early as it could be but not as comforting as an April date.  Somehow Easter and winter coats seem incongruous.  But we'll send good vibes for warm weather for you.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 2, 2016)

Suppose to hit 65 late next week, expecting tornado weather.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 2, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Suppose to hit 65 late next week, expecting tornado weather.



I noticed Birmingham got hit last night--no deaths but a lot of damage and some injuries.  So bump up your weather eye and pay attention.  Though I never thought of Michigan as being a tornado prone state.  Sort of like New Mexico where they can happen but except for the far eastern tier of counties that are technically in Tornado Alley, they are really rare.

I was just thinking though that the "Pure Michigan" ads we have seen promoting your state for some time are absolutely wonderful.  Unlike most ads, I enjoy watching them.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 2, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Suppose to hit 65 late next week, expecting tornado weather.
> ...



Michigan has a very diverse climate and landscapes.  Sleeping Bear sand dunes, Taquemenon Falls, Painted Rocks, Great Lakes to name a few.  In 1965 a tornado ripped through where I live and killed several.  

Peek Through Time: Killer Palm Sunday tornadoes strike Lenawee, Hillsdale, Branch counties in 1965


----------



## Gracie (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm back to freak out mode. Roomie that is moving STILL has not paid the rent, which was due yesterday. I'm stuck. Landlord is delicate right now, and it doesn't help being LATE on paying him his rent. I can't re rent the room or put my Plan A into action because roomie is taking his sweet ass time. He is in for it tonight. MrG is waiting for him to come in the door then is going to ask WTF?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 2, 2016)

Meanwhile...clouds are rolling in. We are supposed to get rain Saturday, Sunday and Monday but I think it might hit earlier cuz thems some big assed BLACK clouds on the horizon. And temp dropped to 56 just now.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 2, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Mr & Mrs Hossfly spent the last 1 1/2 days touring The Big Easy, mostly in the French Quarter.Headed back to Charlotte tomorrow after 2 1/2 months in Ft Worth.
> ...


I have a house on my daughters property and we spend 2-3 months there and then 2-3 months in Charlotte. We have grandsons in both places. Ft Worth is in the best part of Texas.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 2, 2016)

Gracie said:


> This is Moki now.


Spoiled rotten too!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 2, 2016)

FINALLY!!! He paid the rent! Tomorrow...I go talk to the landlord. Please send prayers he is open to Plan A!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 2, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Hombre and I are making out a short grocery list for the lemon pie and a new recipe for a Mexican casserole that I will make for our luncheon guests who will be here to play 42 tomorrow.  It is fun to have friends who enjoy trying new recipes so we both do our experimenting with each other.  So far there hasn't been a total disaster but there's always a first time, so positive vibes will be appreciated.


My buddy and I like trying new recipes when our turn rolls around to cook Sunday night dinner.  It's just a real shame his GF isn't as adventurous.  It's easier to keep the short list of things she _will_ eat than to try to remember everything she won't eat.  As for her nights to cook, I've grown accustomed to readjusting my expectations.
What is 42, Foxy?  Is that like 21 doubled-down?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 2, 2016)

Gracie said:


> FINALLY!!! He paid the rent! Tomorrow...I go talk to the landlord. Please send prayers he is open to Plan A!


All the positive vibes I can muster are coming your way, Gracie.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 2, 2016)

speaking of food....ever see Thug Kitchen? It is HILARIOUS.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 2, 2016)

My buddy sent this to me.  It pretty much reflects how my Pyrenees would feel.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 2, 2016)

This handsome fellah is Balzak, my baby buck!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 2, 2016)

Awwww!!!!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 2, 2016)

Don't take offense, but every time I see a goat pic now in Pinterest or Google...I always think of my gallantwarrior on usmb.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 2, 2016)

Pyrenees dogs? You got some? Or are there such things as pyrenees goats? I must confess..I don't know much about goats at all except they will head butt ya or try to climb you like yer a mountain, lol.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 2, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Awwww!!!!


They're cute Gracie but they like to butt you when you least expect it.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 2, 2016)

That's ok. I will just wear pillers around my legs and butt and tummy.


----------



## Kat (Mar 2, 2016)

Gracie said:


> FINALLY!!! He paid the rent! Tomorrow...I go talk to the landlord. Please send prayers he is open to Plan A!






I was thinking about you today. Of course I thought you would talk to the LL today. Still in my prayers Gracie


----------



## Gracie (Mar 2, 2016)

Tomorrow is the day. Just gotta catch him before he goes wherever he goes, which lately has been doctors or lawyers offices or work..which he has to quit and he doesn't want to but has to due to his health. So....I am hoping he goes for Plan A. If not...Plan B. If not...then I still have C & D and possibly E. However, Plan B is not a permanent solution but will give us much much more time. Actually, Plan A is the same. Either one would suffice though. C, D & E are backup plans.


----------



## Kat (Mar 2, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Tomorrow is the day. Just gotta catch him before he goes wherever he goes, which lately has been doctors or lawyers offices or work..which he has to quit and he doesn't want to but has to due to his health. So....I am hoping he goes for Plan A. If not...Plan B. If not...then I still have C & D and possibly E. However, Plan B is not a permanent solution but will give us much much more time. Actually, Plan A is the same. Either one would suffice though. C, D & E are backup plans.




Okay. Will be waiting to find out how it goes..


----------



## Gracie (Mar 2, 2016)

I figure that whatever happens..will happen for a reason. God closes one door..another one opens. Let go, let God. That's been my mantra to stay sane.


----------



## Kat (Mar 2, 2016)

I agree. But, I want good for you.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 2, 2016)

Put my new vest lining and facing together then started pinning the two together to sew.......  One side of the lining is 1 inch too short......  Don't yet know how that happened as I matched the pieces together before I constructed the lining and facing.  Looking it over I could not see anything obvious so I'll sleep on it and take another look tomorrow.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 2, 2016)

Me too! 

I guarantee you guys...if I ever win the lottery....NOBODY will go thru what we have these past few days. NOBODY. I'll buy a shitload of land, some RV places to park or little cabins like GW is doing or a BIG assed manor  house with 50 fuckin rooms and y'all will have a roof. Til yer dead. Safety. For you and your furkids and human kids. Pinky swear promise!


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 2, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Me too!
> 
> I guarantee you guys...if I ever win the lottery....NOBODY will go thru what we have these past few days. NOBODY. I'll buy a shitload of land, some RV places to park or little cabins like GW is doing or a BIG assed manor  house with 50 fuckin rooms and y'all will have a roof. Til yer dead. Safety. For you and your furkids and human kids. Pinky swear promise!



Hopefully your landlord will be amenable to your plan A.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 3, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  Hombre and I are making out a short grocery list for the lemon pie and a new recipe for a Mexican casserole that I will make for our luncheon guests who will be here to play 42 tomorrow.  It is fun to have friends who enjoy trying new recipes so we both do our experimenting with each other.  So far there hasn't been a total disaster but there's always a first time, so positive vibes will be appreciated.
> ...



It's a domino bidding game with 5 and 10 count dominos the only ones you count.  Each player draws 7 dominos and bids starting at 30 according to how many points they think they and their partner can collect.  They have to call trump aces through sixes or some other variations of the game.  If you bid 42 (or doubles of 42) you and your partner have to take every trick or in the case of nello, you cannot catch any trick.  And there are some other variations.

It is actually a Texas game--I've never known anybody who never lived in Texas or who doesn't have Texas relatives who play it.  Great fast paced game though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 3, 2016)

Good night darlinks! I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Chris's new job,
GW's new job,
Mr. Kat
For every happiness for Sherry and WQ,
Sherry’s Mom,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
Mr. And Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Againsheila, Alan, Noomi, Spoonman, Freedombecki, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 3, 2016)

Well....news, but not much different than original news.
Went and paid the rent. He answered the door and looked like death walking. I was shocked but hid it. In his PJ's, unwashed hair, teeth out, red eyes, grumpy as hell. I asked if he had like 3 minutes to talk and he said no. I said ok, but...does he want more rent starting April 1st to make him more at ease? He said no. I asked "are you sure? It will not be a problem" and he said no. Then he started to shut the door then re opened it and said "when things get better on my end, I will be ready to chat with you. Just keep doing what you have been doing..paying the rent and taking care of my house as we originally agreed 10 years ago", then shut the door...quite firmly. In other words...GO AWAY. So I did.

I give him 6 months to a year. He is REALLY sick and has been for some time. So...since my roomie gave notice, I just placed another ad. I guess I will go to Plan B...which is to do exactly what he said...stay put until he says otherwise or until his family comes banging on the door with a For Sale sign in their hand. But I might put Plan C into action before that happens by prepping ourselves to move "some time in the future" and have less to haul or sell or worry about.

So in essence..I guess it is good news? We have as long as he lives...which is uncertain. But have a nose for these things. He does not have long. So we must be prepared for that day. Or just give him his house back sooner rather than later while he is still upright.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 3, 2016)

Today....now that that is out of the way....I plan to go thru every room in this house and cram it in the enclosed patio room for my upcoming yard sale. Precious things..I will box up neatly and stuff in my walk-in closet. MrG has time to go thru his millions of tools and choose which ones he doesn't need for the sale. We can clean out both sheds and that stuff will go in the yard sale. In short....major spring cleaning of getting rid of stuff we don't want to put in a storage unit or haul with us when we decide which way to go. North, South, or East. We DO know we cannot stay HERE in the west. That's a given.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 3, 2016)

"It's hell to get old."  Pop would say to me in hushed tones as we left some dying relative's hospital bed.  I've thought about that a lot since Pop passed away 8 years ago next month.  It's hell to get old.

My hairline has been beating a steady retreat from my scalp.  I now part my hair with a wash cloth.  As it falls, some of it takes new roots in my ears, a place this swarthy guy never had hair before.  But, there it is begging to be tweezed away on a weekly basis.

My left knee was blown to smithereens on the high school gridiron.  But my right knee has caught up and now accurately predicts the next cold front approaching from the west.  Rising from chairs and beds is now an Olympic endeavor.  I am no longer confident in the cat like reflexes that served me so well forty years ago.

My back is fine.  I can continue to lift and carry and I think I'd make a confident and able footman at Downton Abbey.  But there it is.  I watch Downton Abbey and programs sponsored by pharmaceutical companies.  They know who their audience is.  None of the shows I watch seem to be sponsored by Gatoraide or Nike.

I've been watching this Presidential campaign play out and that makes me feel older.  I miss gentlemen discussing great issues.  These days I'm watching fifth graders play insult games on the playground.  I miss civility.

My hands are at ten and two on the steering wheel and my car radio is tuned to NPR.  Tramps like us, baby we were born to use a turn signal.  Oddly enough though, the size Levi's I wore in high school is only 4 inches smaller than the ones I wear today.  I see so many of my contemporaries looking rounder, fuller , more fully packed than I.

I stagger to the bathroom at regular intervals.  Like Dr. Pepper, 10, 2 and 4.  This does not disturb Daisy the Mutt who could sleep through anything except a visit by the mailman.

A week from tomorrow I go for a second opinion on the state of my vision.  My previous optometrist put the big gizmo up to my face, twisted a few knobs and asked "better, worse?"  Well, none of them were better, that is to say none of them significantly improved my ability to read that vision test card.  Everything still appears to be shrouded in wax paper (an item found in the grocery store that used to be popular for wrapping food).

It's hell to get old, said Pop.  Gettin' old ain't for sissies, says I.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 3, 2016)

Morgan Freeman is great.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 3, 2016)

I am now in the stages of Plan F. What is Plan F, you ask?

Whether the landlord likes it or not..he is getting an extra 100 bucks rent per month on top of what we are paying now.
So...I have been getting stuff ready for our yard sale in 2 weeks. DAYUM, I had no clue I had so much stuff in the walk in closet! The shed is STUFFED. We want to get rid of everything we do not need or want that badly, so when the time does come.....we won't have that much to pack and load.
Meanwhile, the phone has been ringing off the hook with potential room renters. I nixed all of them just from the phone convos. One only has been working 2 months and is living with his mom cuz he and his lady just broke up (um...DRAMA), the other wanted to know how old the carpet is (hello? Rooms here are going for 700+, this one is 500, and he wants to know how old the fucking carpet is? Um... Possible PAIN IN THE ASS roomie)...the rest were for just a month or two, one wanted it furnished, another one said it was just her and her KIDS (knock knock anyone home McFly...it says in the AD they REFUSE TO READ that it is for ONE PERSON ONLY..I guess kids aren't persons?), one said they can't afford it and will I lower the rent to 300 and in general....a shitload of not only hell no's but HAYELL NO's! OY!


Anyway... Plan F=....*Fucking* Be Prepared, lol.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 3, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay boys and girls.  We usually have math tests or observation tests or personality tests, but today's test is an eye test:
> 
> What do you see?
> 
> ...


B


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 3, 2016)

Happy Thursday!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 3, 2016)

^^^

I know it's not morning, but I thought that was cute anyway.


----------



## Pasco08 (Mar 3, 2016)

Week is going by so slowly for some reason. At least tomorrow is Friday.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 3, 2016)

I hate weekends. Then again..I'm old.


----------



## Pasco08 (Mar 3, 2016)

I need to catch up on sleep lol.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 3, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Don't take offense, but every time I see a goat pic now in Pinterest or Google...I always think of my gallantwarrior on usmb.


absolutely no offense taken.  My Jeep license plate read "zgoats" (courtesy the partner) and loads of people ask about the goats.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 3, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Pyrenees dogs? You got some? Or are there such things as pyrenees goats? I must confess..I don't know much about goats at all except they will head butt ya or try to climb you like yer a mountain, lol.


Great Pyrenees, they are LGDs (livestock guardian dogs) bred for generations to take care of flocks and herds in the Pyrenees Mountains between Spain and France.  My Roxie is primo at her job.  They are not herding dogs.  Big, white and beautiful, they are...
Goats don't buttcha, and only the poorly educated goats will try to climb you.  They are really kinda cool.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 3, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Interesting, I'll have to look into it.  When I go up to my "country" place, I'm taking a keg of beer and hoping some of my friends from work will show up to learn (or play) cribbage.  42 might be a neat alternative if I can find the rules.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 3, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Well....news, but not much different than original news.
> Went and paid the rent. He answered the door and looked like death walking. I was shocked but hid it. In his PJ's, unwashed hair, teeth out, red eyes, grumpy as hell. I asked if he had like 3 minutes to talk and he said no. I said ok, but...does he want more rent starting April 1st to make him more at ease? He said no. I asked "are you sure? It will not be a problem" and he said no. Then he started to shut the door then re opened it and said "when things get better on my end, I will be ready to chat with you. Just keep doing what you have been doing..paying the rent and taking care of my house as we originally agreed 10 years ago", then shut the door...quite firmly. In other words...GO AWAY. So I did.
> 
> I give him 6 months to a year. He is REALLY sick and has been for some time. So...since my roomie gave notice, I just placed another ad. I guess I will go to Plan B...which is to do exactly what he said...stay put until he says otherwise or until his family comes banging on the door with a For Sale sign in their hand. But I might put Plan C into action before that happens by prepping ourselves to move "some time in the future" and have less to haul or sell or worry about.
> ...


Seems like you have some extra time to plan, but I'd be looking at alternatives.  Even if you can stay until he goes, what are the chances that his inheritors will be so tolerant?  I feel for you Gracie, I really do.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 3, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Morgan Freeman is great.


I love Morgan Freeman in loads of ways, it's just too bad his politics suck and he's so outspoken about them.
James Earl Jones has that kind of voice but isn't as outspoken about his political stance.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 3, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Well....news, but not much different than original news.
> ...


I know. That's why I am in the process of and have started Plan F (Fucking Be Prepared). 
I have to just continue on as I have been....and planning as I do it. MrG is not fazed. This is all on me and it's hard. The only reaction I got out of him was when I said "I am planning on getting the hell out of here this summer..or fall...BEFORE winter. With, or without you". And I meant it.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 3, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Pyrenees dogs? You got some? Or are there such things as pyrenees goats? I must confess..I don't know much about goats at all except they will head butt ya or try to climb you like yer a mountain, lol.
> ...


I know abot Pyrenees. HUGE dogs. beautiful. A lady here in town rescues the senior dogs she finds in this county and the counties around us. Hers are very old, wobble alot, but so huggable!


----------



## Kat (Mar 3, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Well....news, but not much different than original news.
> Went and paid the rent. He answered the door and looked like death walking. I was shocked but hid it. In his PJ's, unwashed hair, teeth out, red eyes, grumpy as hell. I asked if he had like 3 minutes to talk and he said no. I said ok, but...does he want more rent starting April 1st to make him more at ease? He said no. I asked "are you sure? It will not be a problem" and he said no. Then he started to shut the door then re opened it and said "when things get better on my end, I will be ready to chat with you. Just keep doing what you have been doing..paying the rent and taking care of my house as we originally agreed 10 years ago", then shut the door...quite firmly. In other words...GO AWAY. So I did.
> 
> I give him 6 months to a year. He is REALLY sick and has been for some time. So...since my roomie gave notice, I just placed another ad. I guess I will go to Plan B...which is to do exactly what he said...stay put until he says otherwise or until his family comes banging on the door with a For Sale sign in their hand. But I might put Plan C into action before that happens by prepping ourselves to move "some time in the future" and have less to haul or sell or worry about.
> ...


----------



## Gracie (Mar 3, 2016)

Just had a quick chat with MrG. He actually said "yes. We need to go. Before fall if possible". So....now on to Plan C. But Plan C involves more time. So....day by day again. Sell stuff, save as much money as we can, find a place to land.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 4, 2016)

Pasco08 said:


> Week is going by so slowly for some reason. At least tomorrow is Friday.


Hey Pascoe.  Happy you stopped by.  Don't be a stranger.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 4, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Just had a quick chat with MrG. He actually said "yes. We need to go. Before fall if possible". So....now on to Plan C. But Plan C involves more time. So....day by day again. Sell stuff, save as much money as we can, find a place to land.



Things will work out as they always do.  So my prayers for you are not that things work out, but rather for strength and courage to get there.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 4, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Well you can play cribbage with two.  You have to have four people for 42.  I'm sure the rules are on line somewhere but if not, I'll try to help.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 4, 2016)

No time to be here much today--trying to get details worked out for our Senior Saints field trip and lunch next Tuesday, lunch and 42 with friends mid day, the debate--ugh--tonight plus marathon phone calls from others.  Tired now but it is a good tired.

Good night darlinks! I really do love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Chris's new job,
GW's new job,
Mr. Kat
For every happiness for Sherry and WQ,
Sherry’s Mom,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
Mr. And Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Againsheila, Alan, Noomi, Spoonman, Freedombecki, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 4, 2016)

Tough day today, or is it yesterday? Sick to my stomach all day... never did get dressed left my bedroom only for the coffee I couldn't keep down. I finally managed to eat an English muffin an hour ago and I believe it will stay put.
I think it's the stress with both the strange woman who has taken up residence here and my daughter's hospitalization yesterday.
She went to the ER with dizziness and shortness of breath along with her odd ball jerky epileptic seizures I forget what they call them, but she's fully conscious and aware but has violent movements like Turette's syndrome of the extremities rather than of the mouth.

After all kinds of tests, the doctors wrote it off as an extreme anxiety attack. She's fine today and we spoke for an hour.

OK tried to post this just before 3 AM. Why does the board go down every night about this time?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 4, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Tough day today, or is it yesterday? Sick to my stomach all day... never did get dressed left my bedroom only for the coffee I couldn't keep down. I finally managed to eat an English muffin an hour ago and I believe it will stay put.
> I think it's the stress with both the strange woman who has taken up residence here and my daughter's hospitalization yesterday.
> She went to the ER with dizziness and shortness of breath along with her odd ball jerky epileptic seizures I forget what they call them, but she's fully conscious and aware but has violent movements like Turette's syndrome of the extremities rather than of the mouth.
> 
> ...



Feel better soon, Ernie!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 4, 2016)

Happy Friday!  Yay!  I have the WHOLE day off!


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## saveliberty (Mar 4, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Just had a quick chat with MrG. He actually said "yes. We need to go. Before fall if possible". So....now on to Plan C. But Plan C involves more time. So....day by day again. Sell stuff, save as much money as we can, find a place to land.



Okay, so you just opened a fortune cookie and it says, "A great adventure awaits you."


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 4, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Tough day today, or is it yesterday? Sick to my stomach all day... never did get dressed left my bedroom only for the coffee I couldn't keep down. I finally managed to eat an English muffin an hour ago and I believe it will stay put.
> I think it's the stress with both the strange woman who has taken up residence here and my daughter's hospitalization yesterday.
> She went to the ER with dizziness and shortness of breath along with her odd ball jerky epileptic seizures I forget what they call them, but she's fully conscious and aware but has violent movements like Turette's syndrome of the extremities rather than of the mouth.
> 
> ...



Does your daughter live close to you?  Can you stay there and watch her for a few days?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 4, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Tough day today, or is it yesterday? Sick to my stomach all day... never did get dressed left my bedroom only for the coffee I couldn't keep down. I finally managed to eat an English muffin an hour ago and I believe it will stay put.
> I think it's the stress with both the strange woman who has taken up residence here and my daughter's hospitalization yesterday.
> She went to the ER with dizziness and shortness of breath along with her odd ball jerky epileptic seizures I forget what they call them, but she's fully conscious and aware but has violent movements like Turette's syndrome of the extremities rather than of the mouth.
> 
> ...



Bummer Ernie but sending  get well vibes.  For you and your daughter.  I've never had an anxiety attack but have dealt with close relatives who have and they are really scary.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 4, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Happy Friday!  Yay!  I have the WHOLE day off!



You've been putting in serious hours my friend.  You deserve a day off.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 4, 2016)

Johannes Stötter is an artist unlike any other. Many of her paintings are just fascinating because they make you think like this one:






But the ones so cleverly designed that the person incorporated into the picture are so difficult to detect.  I think I found the person in the leaves, but I am still looking for the body of the model in the rocks.  They swear it is there.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 4, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Tough day today, or is it yesterday? Sick to my stomach all day... never did get dressed left my bedroom only for the coffee I couldn't keep down. I finally managed to eat an English muffin an hour ago and I believe it will stay put.
> ...


For the past 28 years because of my PTSD medications I can't take any kind of pain medications. A dentist gave me some about 10 years ago and I wound up in the hospital 3 hours after I took them. Panic or anxiety attacks are no fun at all.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 4, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Johannes Stötter is an artist unlike any other. Many of her paintings are just fascinating because they make you think like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From the exact middle of the top of the photo about 3 inches down is a mouth, nose and chin of a person.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 4, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Well let's hope for sure that you don't have any serious pain.  You can't even take the nsaids?  But though anxiety attacks are not shown to be a side effect of the codeine or ophoid pain killers - Vicodin, percocet etc. - I am 100% convinced they do trigger anxiety attacks in some people.  We have called the ambulance twice due to pain killer induced anxiety attacks for my older sister because we had no idea what we were dealing with.  And my niece also is subject to anxiety attacks and always after taking a high powered pain killer.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 4, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Johannes Stötter is an artist unlike any other. Many of her paintings are just fascinating because they make you think like this one:
> ...



Dang Hossfly,  I'm pretty good at these but I cannot see it.  Of course once I do I will wonder how I missed it.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 4, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Nose and mouth are 3" down from the top and slightly right of center in white.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 4, 2016)

I found it!!!!


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 4, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dang Hossfly, I'm pretty good at these but I cannot see it. Of course once I do I will wonder how I missed it



I saw a face in the stones straight away, with  my artists eye. But it took longer for me to see the following picture disappear. You have to stare at the middle of it until the picture fades away.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 4, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dang Hossfly, I'm pretty good at these but I cannot see it. Of course once I do I will wonder how I missed it
> ...


----------



## peach174 (Mar 4, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Tough day today, or is it yesterday? Sick to my stomach all day... never did get dressed left my bedroom only for the coffee I couldn't keep down. I finally managed to eat an English muffin an hour ago and I believe it will stay put.
> I think it's the stress with both the strange woman who has taken up residence here and my daughter's hospitalization yesterday.
> She went to the ER with dizziness and shortness of breath along with her odd ball jerky epileptic seizures I forget what they call them, but she's fully conscious and aware but has violent movements like Turette's syndrome of the extremities rather than of the mouth.
> 
> ...



Prayers going your way Ernie.
Calm down and take things one at a time.
Get yourself well first, then you can deal with your daughter and the rest of everything else.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 4, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dang Hossfly, I'm pretty good at these but I cannot see it. Of course once I do I will wonder how I missed it
> ...




It disappeared for me right away and I also saw all of the people in the images.
I like things like this, hidden pictures have always been one of my favorites.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 4, 2016)

I am pretty good at making people disappear...

<cough, cough>


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 4, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> I am pretty good at making people disappear...
> 
> <cough, cough>


Try Right Guard Plus!


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 4, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I am pretty good at making people disappear...
> ...



It mats my fur.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 4, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> I am pretty good at making people disappear...
> 
> <cough, cough>




Something I would not be proud of, but then that's just me.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 4, 2016)

Guess what ! I sent a picture of one of my paintings into outer space. I tweeted it to Tim Peake.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 4, 2016)

Well, we have a date for the bi-annual Pig Roast!  Saturday August 6.

My oldest and dearest friend throws a huge party every two years.  It falls to me and my brother to actually roast the pig for the big hootenanny.  We'll go up to his house in Austintown Friday evening and mount, tie, season and secure the pig to the spit.  It takes a little skill and a lot of experience and a fair share of lubrication by way of adult beverages to successfully tie a 110 pound pig to a spit.

Way way back in 1988, we had a pig roast at the local Shriner's Club.  The Shriners hold an annual Fishing Derby at their club each summer.  They have kids over to fish the small lake there.  The oldest fisherman is usually 12 or 13.  A local sporting goods store provides a couple arm loads of fishing tackle and the Shriners stock the lake with over $10,000 worth of game fish.  Large and small mouth bass, lake trout, a few walleye and other tasty varieties are stocked in the lake two weeks before the derby.

Our party was set for one week before the derby.

We got out to the Shrine Club at 6:00 that morning.  We built a fire and developed a good hot bed of coals then retired to the clubhouse for breakfast.  I cooked bacon, sausages and eggs for our gang of eleven and took my plate to one of the picnic tables overlooking the lake.

I saw a Grandfather and his grandson fishing.  Grandpa was really working the lake while the little shaver was goofing off, tangling his reel and generally having a blast.

One of the Shriners who unlocked the clubhouse and then enjoyed breakfast with us went down to Grandpa and kicked him and his charge off the lake.

Meanwhile, we had carried the pig, already mounted to the spit up to the fire and started the electric motor that ran the spit.

Grandpa packed up his gear and took his grandson by the hand up to where we were cooking the pig.

Now, after a half hour or so, a fresh pig on a spit begins to warm up.  This means that any of the fluids in the head warm up to the point they start to ooze out of the nose.  It looks like strawberry jam.  This particular pig was felled by a .22 in the back of the head.  That wound began to ooze blood too.

I am not being intentionally graphic here.  I'm just setting the scene that the little boy confronted.

I watched him as he watched the pig.  This was probably the first real pig he had ever seen.  It was nothing like Porky Pig at all.

The skin was now sweating grease and glistened in the morning sun.

The legs of the pig are drawn back and secured to the spit so they resemble the legs of a rather pudgy four year old.  The flesh of the pig looks just like the flesh of any Caucasian, giving the scene an even more realistic look than a little boy could comprehend.

His eyes were the size of saucers as he watched the pig rotate.  Sinus goo coming from the nose, a hole that was clearly a bullet hole dripping blood and those fat thighs, the hams, shining like an overheated fat kid.

I could tell that this was a memory being tattooed onto this kid's mind.

That was nearly thirty years ago.  I wonder if that child ever ate pork again?

We no longer use the open spit method.  It's just too difficult to maintain a fire and make sure the pig cooks evenly.  The rib cage always cooked first and as that meat softened up, it caused the pig to basically break at that point.  The shoulders and hams need a longer cooking time.  Our method these days involves an old fuel oil tank we had split in two horizontally and reattached with hinges.  There are wire baskets welded inside where we can put fifty pounds of charcoal along each side and move it away from the ribs about two thirds through the cooking process.  Once the lid is closed, the pig cooks in about two thirds the time it takes on an open spit.

That's experience talking there!  Once the adult beverages kick in, it becomes rote, muscle memory, automatic.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 4, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Well, we have a date for the bi-annual Pig Roast!  Saturday August 6.
> 
> My oldest and dearest friend throws a huge party every two years.  It falls to me and my brother to actually roast the pig for the big hootenanny.  We'll go up to his house in Austintown Friday evening and mount, tie, season and secure the pig to the spit.  It takes a little skill and a lot of experience and a fair share of lubrication by way of adult beverages to successfully tie a 110 pound pig to a spit.
> 
> ...



You painted such a graphic image of that I had the same reaction as the child did and in addition to deep sympathy for the pig, I don't know if I'll ever look at pork the same way again.  But then I grew up in little Texas in the southeast corner of the state where calf and pig roasting were common things but they always removed the head, tail, and feet before roasting.  Not quite so gruesome.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 4, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Well, we have a date for the bi-annual Pig Roast!  Saturday August 6.
> ...


Where do they put the apple?


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 4, 2016)

I have been reading on twitter that pigs are very intelligent. Apparently, they are smarter than dogs.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 4, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> I have been reading on twitter that pigs are very intelligent. Apparently, they are smarter than dogs.



Well, according to at least one sources, pigs are the fourth most intelligent animals on the planet, but I question that as I did not witness as much scheming or figuring out things from the pigs on the farm as I witnessed among the dog,s cats, and goats.  And I can't believe a pig is smarter than an elephant.  The important thing I think is that all are sentient beings that deserve humane and painless treatment as much as is humanly possible:


*Pigs are smarter than dogs!  In fact pigs are very intelligent animals.  They are the fourth smartest animal on the planet*
* 1. Humans
2. Primates
3. Whales/Dolphins     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4. Pigs*

*Like humans pigs are mammals.*
*They can life on average up to the age of 15.*
*Pigs are very clean animals.  They do not like to use the bathroom where they sleep or eat.*
*A male pig is called a boar.*
*A female pig is called a sow.*
*A baby pig is called a piglet.*
*A group of pigs is called a herd.*
*Pigs have an excellent sense of smell.*
*A pig uses their snout to find food, dig holes and to sense what’s around them.*






Pig on Leash


*Pigs have small lungs.*
*Pigs roll around in the mud to keep cool because they do not have sweat glands.*
*Piglet’s are about 2.5 pounds when they are born.*
*An adult pig on average weighs 300-700 pounds!*
*Pigs have 44 teeth.*
*Pigs communicate with other pigs with different sounds such as squealing or grunting.*
*A mother pig sings to her piglet while nursing.*
*Pigs have 15,000 taste buds!  Humans have 9,000.*
*An adult pig can run up to 11 miles per hour.*
*Pigs are omnivores meaning they eat plants and meat.  Most domesticated pigs living on farms eat corn.*
*Pigs drink up to 14 gallons of water every day.*
*There are about 2 billion pigs on earth!*
*Pigs live on every continent except for Antarctica.*
*Pigs have 4 toes on each foot but they only walk on 2.*






Pig Feet


*China has the most domesticated pigs in the world!  The United States is 2nd.*
*Some people have pigs as pets.*
*People with allergies sometimes have pigs as pets because they have hair not fur and they do not shed.*
*Pigs are easily trained to walk on a leash, use a litter box and do tricks.*
*The first book written on raising  pigs was in  3468 BC by Emperor  Fo Hi in China.*
*In Denmark there twice as many pigs as people!*
*Pig hearts have been used in human heart transplants.*
*Pork products such as ham and bacon comes from pigs.*
*Leather, lard, glue, fertilizer and medicines can also come from pigs.*
*It is physically impossible for a pig to look up into the sky because their eyes are on the side of their head.*
http://www.kidsplayandcreate.com/are-pigs-smarter-than-dogs-amazing-pig-facts-for-kids/


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 4, 2016)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


It's funny, my Pyr (Roxie) was pretty aloof around people until my granddaughters taught her about people and affection.  She's a read leg-leaner now and has finally decided she can accept treats out-of-hand.  She still hates being inside..._anything_.  Trying to load her into the trailer I move the goats in is even quite a feat.  But she's very good at her "job".  She ignores other dogs, as long as they are outside the fence.  She loves her goats, though.  It's getting time to find another Pyr she can "train" to replace her.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 4, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I have been reading on twitter that pigs are very intelligent. Apparently, they are smarter than dogs.
> ...


Pigs will wallow in a clean pool to keep cool before they will wallow in mud.  Mud does keep the biting insects at bay, though.  They can make good pets, but the owner has to understand they are not dogs, and they are certainly not cats.  Mot prey animals don't look up for the same reason, eyes on the sides of their heads.  But they do make up for the lack of visual acuity by the position of their ears, which allow for great sound reception.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 4, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> No time to be here much today--trying to get details worked out for our Senior Saints field trip and lunch next Tuesday, lunch and 42 with friends mid day, the debate--ugh--tonight plus marathon phone calls from others.  Tired now but it is a good tired.
> 
> Good night darlinks! I really do love you guys.
> 
> ...


That's my kind of place...it's away from everywhere else.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 4, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Tough day today, or is it yesterday? Sick to my stomach all day... never did get dressed left my bedroom only for the coffee I couldn't keep down. I finally managed to eat an English muffin an hour ago and I believe it will stay put.
> I think it's the stress with both the strange woman who has taken up residence here and my daughter's hospitalization yesterday.
> She went to the ER with dizziness and shortness of breath along with her odd ball jerky epileptic seizures I forget what they call them, but she's fully conscious and aware but has violent movements like Turette's syndrome of the extremities rather than of the mouth.
> 
> ...


Goodness, Ernie, I hope things turn around for the better for you and yours!


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 4, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Tough day today, or is it yesterday? Sick to my stomach all day... never did get dressed left my bedroom only for the coffee I couldn't keep down. I finally managed to eat an English muffin an hour ago and I believe it will stay put.
> ...


She's in Connecticut. Her mom is close by.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 4, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Johannes Stötter is an artist unlike any other. Many of her paintings are just fascinating because they make you think like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The model in the rocks is easy...he/she is mid-screen, nose and mouth white, thighs pink-white with tan on the outside at the bottom of the photo.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 4, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Johannes Stötter is an artist unlike any other. Many of her paintings are just fascinating because they make you think like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


here ya go:


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 4, 2016)

It snowed a bit this morning.  Not enough to save the Iditarod ceremonial start, but enough to cause 30+ automobile accidents around town.  You'd think people would take a hint and slow down...you'd be wrong, of course.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 4, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dang Hossfly, I'm pretty good at these but I cannot see it. Of course once I do I will wonder how I missed it
> ...


That's freaky


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 4, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Tough day today, or is it yesterday? Sick to my stomach all day... never did get dressed left my bedroom only for the coffee I couldn't keep down. I finally managed to eat an English muffin an hour ago and I believe it will stay put.
> ...


Jessie is fine today, but that English muffin finally got away from me. 2nd day in bed, but unlike yesterday, I didn't even get pants on today. I drank a cup of milk about an hour ago. feeling hopeful.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 4, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> I have been reading on twitter that pigs are very intelligent. Apparently, they are smarter than dogs.


If they were smart, they wouldn't taste so good.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 4, 2016)

I hate people. Sorry. Gotta vent for a minute.

I have to rent the room out for a couple of months until we figure out what we are doing. Down south with my friend kinda fell thru and I have had my doubts from the get go, so its no surprise. So...we are just gonna hang here as long as possible until other arrangements are found.

Meanwhile...I have an ad running in CL. It is very clear, what my ad says. VERY CLEAR. And when someone calls, I ask questions before even bothering telling them what the address is for them to come look. So today, a guy calls...and after answering all my questions to my satisfaction and answering his, I give him the address. He says he is coming shortly, so I am eager to meet him cuz he says he will give me the deposit if he likes his room, etc. Now, keep in mind, I said ONE PERSON ONLY. No overnight guests, not friends over all the time, quiet person wanted that keeps their social life out of the house, etc.

So this fucker shows up with 3 kids. I open the door and he says "Hi. I am here to see the room. These are my kids. But don't worry. They will only be here on weekends". My reply?  "Um, no they won't, because you won't be living here. I asked you specifically if you had kids or family BEFORE you came and you said NO" and he said "Well, they are just kids. They don't count". I said yes they do. Bye.

ARRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Gracie (Mar 4, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dang Hossfly, I'm pretty good at these but I cannot see it. Of course once I do I will wonder how I missed it
> ...


It didn't fade for me all the way. Lots of yellow.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 4, 2016)

Ernie...I am sorry you are going thru all this. Isn't there some way you can get the lady out? Maybe a restraining order or something? Are you guys still legally married? She did abandon you and the home as well. Like, if you moved into another place, she has no rights to just barge in and live there if that happened. Is her name on the house where you live now? Or her name on the utilities?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 4, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Johannes Stötter is an artist unlike any other. Many of her paintings are just fascinating because they make you think like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I could see the one in the leaves fine.  I saw the face in the rock one, but the body took a little while to find.  You can follow the body up from the bottom middle of the page where you can notice two legs.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 4, 2016)

I got a new cord for my computer today, and that seems to have taken care of my problem.  My wire was split right where the little plug is from being twisted because I sit with it on the couch and everywhere.  The cords tend to get all tangled up and twisted, and I don't use the battery when I'm at home.  I just plug it into my modem which is right next to my couch.  I've burned out batteries in other laptops, and I don't want that to happen to this one.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 4, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I got a new cord for my computer today, and that seems to have taken care of my problem.  My wire was split right where the little plug is from being twisted because I sit with it on the couch and everywhere.  The cords tend to get all tangled up and twisted, and I don't use the battery when I'm at home.  I just plug it into my modem which is right next to my couch.  I've burned out batteries in other laptops, and I don't want that to happen to this one.



Get a desktop PC!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I got a new cord for my computer today, and that seems to have taken care of my problem.  My wire was split right where the little plug is from being twisted because I sit with it on the couch and everywhere.  The cords tend to get all tangled up and twisted, and I don't use the battery when I'm at home.  I just plug it into my modem which is right next to my couch.  I've burned out batteries in other laptops, and I don't want that to happen to this one.
> ...



No way!  I love my laptop!  I have to sit at a desk for work, not while I'm relaxing at home.  I sit on my couch (which reclines), and I have my laptop and my TV and my snacks.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I got a new cord for my computer today, and that seems to have taken care of my problem.  My wire was split right where the little plug is from being twisted because I sit with it on the couch and everywhere.  The cords tend to get all tangled up and twisted, and I don't use the battery when I'm at home.  I just plug it into my modem which is right next to my couch.  I've burned out batteries in other laptops, and I don't want that to happen to this one.
> ...



I do have a PC too.    Laptop is better.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 5, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I got a new cord for my computer today, and that seems to have taken care of my problem.  My wire was split right where the little plug is from being twisted because I sit with it on the couch and everywhere.  The cords tend to get all tangled up and twisted, and I don't use the battery when I'm at home.  I just plug it into my modem which is right next to my couch.  I've burned out batteries in other laptops, and I don't want that to happen to this one.
> ...



They are too hard to use in the living room when you are watching American Idol.  I keep my laptop in there and the PC in the office when I am not watching TV.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I prefer my PC when I'm not doing anything else.  But the laptop is by far more practical when I am multi tasking.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 5, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I have a TV in my room with my PCs.  I rarely watch it, though.  If I watch anything, it's probably on my second PC.  

The little one watches things on my TV sometimes while I mess on the computer!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 5, 2016)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Chris's new job,
GW's new job,
Mr. Kat
For every happiness for Sherry and WQ,
Sherry’s Mom,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
Mr. And Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Againsheila, Alan, Noomi, Spoonman, Freedombecki, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I prefer my laptop.  If I could do my job on my laptop, I would.


----------



## 007 (Mar 5, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I hate people. Sorry. Gotta vent for a minute.
> 
> I have to rent the room out for a couple of months until we figure out what we are doing. Down south with my friend kinda fell thru and I have had my doubts from the get go, so its no surprise. So...we are just gonna hang here as long as possible until other arrangements are found.
> 
> ...


That just sounds so typical of "people." I prefer to stay away from people and crowds as much as possible. My only weakness is auctions, which is in large part my only recreation.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 5, 2016)

When we do eventually move, we might start looking at investing in storage war lockers. My friend in San Bernardino does it. She gets storage units for anywhere from 200 bucks to 600 bucks and has made some good money on most of them. Then again, sometimes it takes 10 trips to the dump cuz what they bought was just junk. Problem is, they do it site unseen. Me, I gotta LOOK before I fork over money. The crap they show on tv is all set up anyway with goods placed there by production. In real life...you get a unit full of empty boxes or trash...or if you are really lucky...you get your money back with MAYBE a small profit.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Why can't you?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Because I need to be sure that I'm "ergonomically" correct so that my back and shoulders and neck don't hurt.  Also, I have to use a foot pedal.    I mean, I suppose I could, but I just don't think it would be very comfortable for 7-8 hours a day.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 5, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I got used to using my laptop when working nights and evenings (we were allowed to) so most of what I do now is on the laptop though I still prefer my desktop for games and high graphic/power application usage.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 5, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Ernie...I am sorry you are going thru all this. Isn't there some way you can get the lady out? Maybe a restraining order or something? Are you guys still legally married? She did abandon you and the home as well. Like, if you moved into another place, she has no rights to just barge in and live there if that happened. Is her name on the house where you live now? Or her name on the utilities?


Her name is on nothing but since I bought the house while we were married, Alabama sees it as "the marital home" abandonment is 2 years in this state. I'm working with a lawyer to get a court order forcing her to abide by the agreement she signed, but we're in the beginning phase of that.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 5, 2016)

By the way found out what was wrong when putting together my new vest, I had to be more careful pinning it.  Other than the button holes it's done.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 5, 2016)

I just tried and failed,  to copy and paste a video. So I deleted it. But I can tell you about it.

A man is sitting in a chair and a figure draped in a sheet comes into the room and walks up to him. The man pulls the sheet off the figure and there is nobody under it. He leaps backwards out of the chair in shock.
It looks authentic.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 5, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie...I am sorry you are going thru all this. Isn't there some way you can get the lady out? Maybe a restraining order or something? Are you guys still legally married? She did abandon you and the home as well. Like, if you moved into another place, she has no rights to just barge in and live there if that happened. Is her name on the house where you live now? Or her name on the utilities?
> ...


Then is should be a civil case since she signed something and you should be allowed to boot her out. But, I don't know about alabama laws, so....I hope I your lawyer handles it quickly so you can unstress.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 5, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> I just tried and failed,  to copy and paste a video. So I deleted it. But I can tell you about it.
> 
> A man is sitting in a chair and a figure draped in a sheet comes into the room and walks up to him. The man pulls the sheet off the figure and there is nobody under it. He leaps backwards out of the chair in shock.
> It looks authentic.


For a YouTube video, right click the video, left click on URL at Present Time.
then paste inthe reply box. It will show the URL but when you hit "Post Reply'' it will post as a video.
Dajjal


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 5, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I just tried and failed,  to copy and paste a video. So I deleted it. But I can tell you about it.
> ...



Some on line videos have an internet security code on them so they cannot be imbedded as videos.  But you usually can always post a link to the video.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 5, 2016)

For today's zoology  lesson:


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 5, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> For today's zoology  lesson:


Looks like a Humming Hossfly.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 5, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie...I am sorry you are going thru all this. Isn't there some way you can get the lady out? Maybe a restraining order or something? Are you guys still legally married? She did abandon you and the home as well. Like, if you moved into another place, she has no rights to just barge in and live there if that happened. Is her name on the house where you live now? Or her name on the utilities?
> ...


Oh, gosh, Ernie!  Good luck.  I know all too well what a pain in the butt it is to dislodge an uncooperative ex, or soon-to-be ex.  I had one who broke into the place after a restraining order had been issued, a bifurcated divorce had been granted but property had not settled.  Because the house (and stuff) was still legally jointly owned, it was all OK with the court.  Best of luck!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 5, 2016)

A dusting of snow fell yesterday.  Not enough for the Iditarod, but certainly enough to cause multiple metal fests all over town.  Over 70 vehicles in many pile-ups.  You'd think people in Alaska would know how to drive in snowy conditions...


----------



## Gracie (Mar 5, 2016)

Pouring down rain here since last night, non stop. MrG and I had to go out front and dig a trench from the side of the house to the middle of the yard cuz the roofers squashed it all down and it was high enough to seep in to roomies room, who is not at home. We took turns with the shovel while the other one held the flashlight. Both of us are panting like old farts and gasping for breath. We are just too old for this shit.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 5, 2016)

The little one had her first soccer practice today.  She seemed to really enjoy it.  Of course, it was mostly playing around.  We'll have to see how it goes as she gets more practices and some actual games.  Still, I'm hoping she'll continue to have a good time.

Unfortunately, it's been pretty regularly wet here of late, so they already cancelled the first two practices because the field they were supposed to use was too wet (today would normally be a game day, not a practice day).  It's also supposed to stay wet for a lot of this month apparently.  Well, as long as they get to practice somewhere, the worst that should happen is she gets muddy.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 5, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Pouring down rain here since last night, non stop. MrG and I had to go out front and dig a trench from the side of the house to the middle of the yard cuz the roofers squashed it all down and it was high enough to seep in to roomies room, who is not at home. We took turns with the shovel while the other one held the flashlight. Both of us are panting like old farts and gasping for breath. We are just too old for this shit.


Wait, aren't you both old farts?  That pretty much sucks, having to trench to drain the rain away from the house.  That's why I'm glad we put the cabin on concrete footings with a crawl space.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 5, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> The little one had her first soccer practice today.  She seemed to really enjoy it.  Of course, it was mostly playing around.  We'll have to see how it goes as she gets more practices and some actual games.  Still, I'm hoping she'll continue to have a good time.
> 
> Unfortunately, it's been pretty regularly wet here of late, so they already cancelled the first two practices because the field they were supposed to use was too wet (today would normally be a game day, not a practice day).  It's also supposed to stay wet for a lot of this month apparently.  Well, as long as they get to practice somewhere, the worst that should happen is she gets muddy.


What is the heading policy with your sprite's league?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 5, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Pouring down rain here since last night, non stop. MrG and I had to go out front and dig a trench from the side of the house to the middle of the yard cuz the roofers squashed it all down and it was high enough to seep in to roomies room, who is not at home. We took turns with the shovel while the other one held the flashlight. Both of us are panting like old farts and gasping for breath. We are just too old for this shit.
> ...


Yep. We is old farts. But, it worked. I just got back from outside and I am drenched...but the carpet isn't! The trench goes to the middle of the yard, then across the driveway, thru the neighbors yard and on down to the lot next door. They were prepared along with us, but the roofers messed up our "mound" where the drain spout is and it was backing up instead of flowing out.
I just checked..all is well out there. Except me. I am soaked.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 5, 2016)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Say goodnight Gracie.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 5, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > The little one had her first soccer practice today.  She seemed to really enjoy it.  Of course, it was mostly playing around.  We'll have to see how it goes as she gets more practices and some actual games.  Still, I'm hoping she'll continue to have a good time.
> ...



Er, they do them?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 5, 2016)

Not yet. Still checking the front of the house and looks like I'm gonna have to do that every couple of hours. So..I'm watching season 4 of House Of Cards.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 6, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> For today's zoology  lesson:


The kind you don't want to be below when it lets loose........


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 6, 2016)

Good almost afternoon (in New Mexico) everybody.   We've been up for the early church service and then to brunch.  Noticing that all the blooming trees all over town are in full bloom.  Really pretty as there are a lot of them.  Not much in store today but have enough to do away from the computer I probably won't be here much.  Hope everybody is having a great Sunday.  We could get some of that California rain on Tuesday but supposed to be in the low 70's and mostly sunny today.  All is well except just before we left for church I dumped a half glass of water into my lower desk drawer - that was a pain.  Hoping Gracie's place stayed high and dry.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 6, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good almost afternoon (in New Mexico) everybody.   We've been up for the early church service and then to brunch.  Noticing that all the blooming trees all over town are in full bloom.  Really pretty as there are a lot of them.  Not much in store today but have enough to do away from the computer I probably won't be here much.  Hope everybody is having a great Sunday.  We could get some of that California rain on Tuesday but supposed to be in the low 70's and mostly sunny today.  All is well except just before we left for church I dumped a half glass of water into my lower desk drawer - that was a pain.  Hoping Gracie's place stayed high and dry.



Blooming plants just reminds me I'm going to have to start mowing the lawn again soon.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 6, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good almost afternoon (in New Mexico) everybody.   We've been up for the early church service and then to brunch.  Noticing that all the blooming trees all over town are in full bloom.  Really pretty as there are a lot of them.  Not much in store today but have enough to do away from the computer I probably won't be here much.  Hope everybody is having a great Sunday.  We could get some of that California rain on Tuesday but supposed to be in the low 70's and mostly sunny today.  All is well except just before we left for church I dumped a half glass of water into my lower desk drawer - that was a pain.  Hoping Gracie's place stayed high and dry.
> ...


When I'm in Texas my son-in- law mows my yard. In N.Carolina, Jose and Jesus does my mowing.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 6, 2016)

Here is a strange video of what appears to be a ghost

Twitter web player


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 6, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good almost afternoon (in New Mexico) everybody.   We've been up for the early church service and then to brunch.  Noticing that all the blooming trees all over town are in full bloom.  Really pretty as there are a lot of them.  Not much in store today but have enough to do away from the computer I probably won't be here much.  Hope everybody is having a great Sunday.  We could get some of that California rain on Tuesday but supposed to be in the low 70's and mostly sunny today.  All is well except just before we left for church I dumped a half glass of water into my lower desk drawer - that was a pain.  Hoping Gracie's place stayed high and dry.
> ...



Hombre has already been out to spray a bumper crop of dandelions sprouting all over the yard.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 6, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Here is a strange video of what appears to be a ghost
> 
> Twitter web player



While I'm not willing to say it is a ghost, it is an awesome practical joke,  I wonder how it's done?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 6, 2016)

I have taken the night off tonight.  I really need a nice restful night.  I'm going to go to bed early and catch up on some zzzzz's.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 6, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I have taken the night off tonight.  I really need a nice restful night.  I'm going to go to bed early and catch up on some zzzzz's.



You held out longer than I could before having to give yourself a break.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 6, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I have taken the night off tonight.  I really need a nice restful night.  I'm going to go to bed early and catch up on some zzzzz's.
> ...



I am just exhausted, and I didn't feel very well earlier today.  I actually threw up.  I haven't been getting enough sleep, nor have I been eating well.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 6, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



And that will take down anybody girl.  You must treat yourself better.  Ernie too.

Edit:  I mean Ernie must treat himself better, not you treat him better. . . .


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 6, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



   I knew what you meant!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 6, 2016)

This is waaayyy cool:
Freaking adorable wild sea otter gives birth live on Periscope


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 6, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good almost afternoon (in New Mexico) everybody.   We've been up for the early church service and then to brunch.  Noticing that all the blooming trees all over town are in full bloom.  Really pretty as there are a lot of them.  Not much in store today but have enough to do away from the computer I probably won't be here much.  Hope everybody is having a great Sunday.  We could get some of that California rain on Tuesday but supposed to be in the low 70's and mostly sunny today.  All is well except just before we left for church I dumped a half glass of water into my lower desk drawer - that was a pain.  Hoping Gracie's place stayed high and dry.
> ...


I've already had to mow and will have to again very soon........  The pollen counts here have been high for about 2 weeks, feel like sludge in the morning then get better by early evening.  By then both the wife and I get a second wind and we're up till 2 or 3 in the morning.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 6, 2016)

​


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 7, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I think Chris should come down here where it's nice and warm and nurse me back to health. That ought to tweak hell out of the woman in the other room.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 7, 2016)

No posts in 7 1/2 hours?
Where is everyone?


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 7, 2016)

Don't look at me, I only post once in a while anyway.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 7, 2016)

Good morning.  During these long lulls I just figure everybody is enjoying the springlike weather or are otherwise engaged in something more interesting, fun, or productive than playing on the computer.

Today I have quite a few projects to complete but will probably check in on breaks.  Merry Monday all.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 7, 2016)

Off to open up Doc's. Poker tonight.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 7, 2016)

The skies are clear here in the Rust Belt today.  One of our sixty days of clarity so far as weather goes.  I know that alcoholics speak of a 'moment of clarity' in their quest for sobriety.  Perhaps God intended us living here to be meteorological drunks who stagger from cloudy day to cloudy day until, every once in a while, we see the light.

My personal quest for clear vision goes on.  Friday I find out when I can finally get these cataracts lasered off my head.  I had to sit three feet from my television last night to see the shapes of the faces on the Downton Abbey conclusion.  It's more like a radio program one listens to rather than focus on.

My furniture maker stopped by Saturday to drink the last of my single malt scotch and take photographs of his work.  He pointed out a few flaws in the paint job, but my out of focus vision can easily dismiss those spots. 

Work is going well.  I got a call from a tenant Friday about her inspection scheduled for today.  She asked me if I knew what bedbugs look like.  A grand way to start a week!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 7, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> The skies are clear here in the Rust Belt today.  One of our sixty days of clarity so far as weather goes.  I know that alcoholics speak of a 'moment of clarity' in their quest for sobriety.  Perhaps God intended us living here to be meteorological drunks who stagger from cloudy day to cloudy day until, every once in a while, we see the light.
> 
> My personal quest for clear vision goes on.  Friday I find out when I can finally get these cataracts lasered off my head.  I had to sit three feet from my television last night to see the shapes of the faces on the Downton Abbey conclusion.  It's more like a radio program one listens to rather than focus on.
> 
> ...



You'll love your cataract surgery Nosmo--it is truly a medical miracle going immediately from trying to see through a fogged over glass to the vision of your youth--sometimes even better than it ever was.  You'll probably even see the flaws in that furniture. 

Do you know what bedbugs look like?


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 7, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> And that will take down anybody girl.  You must treat yourself better.  Ernie too.
> 
> Edit:  I mean Ernie must treat himself better, not you treat him better. . . .



You tired?


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 7, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> For today's zoology  lesson:



What color are the wings?


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 7, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


>



No, I do not remember milk on the shopping list....


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 7, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > The skies are clear here in the Rust Belt today.  One of our sixty days of clarity so far as weather goes.  I know that alcoholics speak of a 'moment of clarity' in their quest for sobriety.  Perhaps God intended us living here to be meteorological drunks who stagger from cloudy day to cloudy day until, every once in a while, we see the light.
> ...


I've heard some bad things about the multiple lens, ones that are supposed to correct both near and far sightedness.  If I would rather wear evading glasses rather than glasses for driving.  If I could just read highway signs and house numbers!

And, yes I do know more about bedbugs than I should. 

My office is on the first floor of an eleven story apartment building that has been basically over run by bedbugs.  Our extermination method is a heat treatment that warms up the apartment to a cozy 140 degrees followed by a chemical spray and a curious powder through which bedbugs refuse to walk.

But the idiots who live here keep bringing in furniture from disreputable sources!  The extermination is like painting the Golden Gate bridge!  Once you're finished, you have to start all over again!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 7, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



I just have the basic lens myself.  I could have gotten the lens that would correct my severe astigmatism but my insurance wouldn't cover it and I couldn't afford it.  But the basic lens I swear has helped if not corrected the astigmatism.  I still wear glasses to correct that and slightly improve close up vision.  It's great.  I see better than I have my entire life.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 7, 2016)

By the way people.  If a Republican wins in November, I'm leaving the country.  If a Democrat wins in November, I'm leaving the country.  It has nothing to do with politics.  I just want to travel somewhere.

(cough)  Posted via executive privilege.  Don't you guys dare use this as an excuse to start talking politics.  I just saw it elsewhere and thought it funny because we do hope to travel out of country a bit next year.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2016)

Rain. Lots and lots of rain. And wind? I think a mini tornado hit us in the wee hours. No power from 3am to a little past noon. And..its pouring rain again but at least the wind is only 20 to 30 miles an hour now instead of whateverthehell it was last night to sling everything in the back yard around and breaking plant pots too big to be slung.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2016)

It's coming your way, Ernie. Batten down the hatches. This is a BIG one.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2016)

Dayum! We got 4 inches of rain!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 8, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Dayum! We got 4 inches of rain!


That's a bunch.  Maybe a drought breaker?  Sorry about the damage though.  It does sound like maybe a little F zero twister or a strong microburst.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 8, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Chris's new job,
GW's new job,
For every happiness for Sherry and WQ,
Sherry’s Mom,
Mrs. BBD's knee,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
Mr. And Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Mr. Kat and Kat's mom
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Againsheila, Alan, Noomi, Spoonman, Freedombecki, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2016)

Far from a drought breaker. We would need months of what we got today. MONTHS. But, the snow pack will help too.


----------



## Kat (Mar 8, 2016)

You got snow?? Gracie


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 8, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we keep vigil for:
> 
> ...


BTW the wife had her knee replaced and is doing much better.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 8, 2016)

Been havin' fun with the FEMA camp conspiracy nuts.  It's probably a sin but it's funny to watch their heads explode.......


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 8, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...



You didn't tell us her surgery was impending?  Or did I miss that post?  But nevertheless happy it went well for her.  One of the more painful surgeries but also one with one of the very best prognosis for a happy result.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 8, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


It was months ago and yup, I did mention it, a few times.  She still has a bit of a limp but she works on it every day, it still gets sore and stiff but not as much with the passage of time.
I had a VA appointment with my PCP last week, went in on crutches cause my knees were too painful to walk on, later that day I has a CT Scan on the knees, will most likely see a orthopod soon.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 8, 2016)

Breaking news. I just saw a message from Bill Wyman of the rolling stones on twitter that he has cancer.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 8, 2016)

The sun newspaper have started a scare story that the world may end tomorrow because of a meteor impact.
I tweeted them saying I bet them a million pounds the world does not end. I have yet to hear from them, ha, ha.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 8, 2016)

Back from a tour of KOB-TV here in Albuquerque.  It is amazing at how some things are the same now as they were when I was doing some TV work way back when, but oh my, how things have also changed.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 8, 2016)

The wife just had a phone interview, they like her and want a face to face........  Gardnerville, NV.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 8, 2016)

Oh and she also had a phone interview for a position in Santa Fe but they're only offering around 50K per year.  That means living in Rio Rancho and commuting and hour each way.........


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2016)

Woman doc told me to stop smoking today. I said yeah, sure, umhm, right. She then said Chantix. I said hell no. She said Wellburtin, I said hell no. She asked why. I said cuz they cause depression and I'm already at that stage even smoking so why push the envelope. Then we talked about my breast cancer and how I initially found it. And for some dumb stupid reason, I burst into tears. When she got me calmed down, she asked why I was crying. I said because my dog found the cancer and saved my life, and I killed my dog when it was supposed to be the other way. I was supposed to save HER life in exchange for mine. That was the deal I made. But He took her....instead of me....via my hand. And you want me on Chantix? Really?

She agreed. Cold turkey would be best. I said yeah...I know. I'm considering it. Almost being homeless and all, I won't be able to afford it anyway and will have no choice.

Anyway....I felt dumb crying like that, out of the blue. It was a surprise to me.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 8, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Woman doc told me to stop smoking today. I said yeah, sure, umhm, right. She then said Chantix. I said hell no. She said Wellburtin, I said hell no. She asked why. I said cuz they cause depression and I'm already at that stage even smoking so why push the envelope. Then we talked about my breast cancer and how I initially found it. And for some dumb stupid reason, I burst into tears. When she got me calmed down, she asked why I was crying. I said because my dog found the cancer and saved my life, and I killed my dog when it was supposed to be the other way. I was supposed to save HER life in exchange for mine. That was the deal I made. But He took her....instead of me....via my hand. And you want me on Chantix? Really?
> 
> She agreed. Cold turkey would be best. I said yeah...I know. I'm considering it. Almost being homeless and all, I won't be able to afford it anyway and will have no choice.
> 
> Anyway....I felt dumb crying like that, out of the blue. It was a surprise to me.



I didn't even realize you are a smoker Gracie.  

Cigarettes are way too expensive these days.  If you can quit, or even cut down a good deal, it would save a bunch of money.  Good luck!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2016)

Every time I quit....something happens and I start to freak out...and into my mouth goes a cig. I smoke outside. I make a lot of trips outside. Prolly why I am almost a whole pack a day smoker instead of a 2 packer a day like I used to be. 
I was down to half a pack a day....but then...all this new shit started with the moving thing, so now I am back up to a pack..or almost a pack. Maybe 1 or 2 shy of a whole pack. Point is...it's 40 bucks a carton. 4 times 40 is 120 bucks. I need to not spend that on cigs.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 8, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we keep vigil for:
> 
> ...


I know that place, very, very well!  My partner works at Everts Air Cargo on the night shift.  Northwest Airlines had their hangar there until they quit.  Looks like the tide is out, too.  And, I've done a fair amount of hiking in the mountains in the background.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 8, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> The wife just had a phone interview, they like her and want a face to face........  Gardnerville, NV.........


Nice place, Northern Nevada is much nicer than Southern Nevada.  It's a small town but you are close enough to Carson City and Reno, not to mention Lake Tahoe.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 8, 2016)

Pleasant day here, warmer and sunny.  I've been slowly getting the "day off" chores done.  I should go get my laundry out of the dryer soon.  The partner opted to stay at the place in town today so things are less...dramatic than when he comes around.  Watching some kitchey b-flick about a flood that tells us that a low pressure zone _pressing_ on the ocean is going to cause massive flooding.   Ummm...yeah, right.  Gotta love Hollyweird, they never let facts or reality get in the way of a story they think will make them some money.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2016)

MrG said he was surprised I started bawling too. Then he said its cuz of the stress probably. Yeah. Thats it. Stress.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2016)

Reno has the best hospital ever. I wound up in ER there many years ago when I fell at Tahoe lake.Treated me like a queen. Used to manage 90 rentals in Incline Village.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 8, 2016)

This is a sidewalk I built for my oldest.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 8, 2016)

Poor shot of a patio I built


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 8, 2016)

Pergola that is about 11 x 11


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 8, 2016)

This one was a little tricky, but all turned out well.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 8, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Reno has the best hospital ever. I wound up in ER there many years ago when I fell at Tahoe lake.Treated me like a queen. Used to manage 90 rentals in Incline Village.


I wonder whether that's the same hospital my brother died in?  We were having problems getting any information until a nice nurse helped us.  She had been one of my other brother's students years before and she went to bat for us.
How did you like Tahoe?  It's a pretty place but they are proud enough to charge premium prices for just about everything.  We did have our family reunion up there a couple of years ago...loved it!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 8, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> This is a sidewalk I built for my oldest.


Nice!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2016)

Tahoe was nice. The property management company that hired us...not so much. We were only there 3 months. Came back to this area and got the small units we were at the last 17 years before landing in this house.
Incline Village has a dinky hospital, so they had to send me to Reno in a helicopter. I remember that trip although I was all drugged up from pain meds. The pilot had me strapped in the thingy bed, said hold on and don't be afraid but try to open my eyes cuz he wanted  me to see the Reno Night lights. It was gorgeous. I don't remember much after that until after the surgery and how nice everyone was.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 8, 2016)

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 8, 2016)

This was hard because I had no help and those beams were hard to get in place that far off the ground.  Ended up running electricity to it which they use for lighting and music.  I ran a top layer of stringers 16" apart, so squares were made.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 8, 2016)

Looks like I've made it through 60 years.  Wish me another 20 so I might meet my great-grands...


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 8, 2016)

Miss Harper on her sidewalk.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 8, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Looks like I've made it through 60 years.  Wish me another 20 so I might meet my great-grands...



Does that mean






?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Looks like I've made it through 60 years.  Wish me another 20 so I might meet my great-grands...


Today is your birthday???

Well dayum, dude! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2016)

And now for some funny happy birthdays, since you only turn 60 once!

















Trust me on this one ^


----------



## Dhara (Mar 8, 2016)

Big day tomorrow.  We sign the adoption paperwork!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 8, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Big day tomorrow.  We sign the adoption paperwork!


Did I miss something?  Congratulations!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > Big day tomorrow.  We sign the adoption paperwork!
> ...


Or I did. Is it your birthday today? You said you made it to 60. I assumed you meant its your birthday.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 8, 2016)

OMG!! Who would have thought delivering a pizza would involve such effort.  I ordered a small pepperoni pizza, well-done, over two hours ago.  It finally arrived but turned out to be a large pizza with _PINAPPLE_ on it!!!  I'm a person who believes pineapple has no business on a pizza.  Dealing with the pizza place, my sister, and the daughter on Skype, all at once!  I am generally good at multi-tasking but this take the...pizza!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 8, 2016)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...


Nah, you didn't miss anything but any b-day which includes a -0 is different.  I made it to  60 today.  Never thought I'd get this far.


----------



## Dhara (Mar 8, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Congratulations!  60 is the new 30.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 8, 2016)

Dhara said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Thank You! And I dare hope so.  I still have loads to finish.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2016)

I never thought I would make it to 50!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 8, 2016)

I still want to know what (or who) Dhara is adopting.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> I still want to know what (or who) Dhara is adopting.


I can't see a word she utters cuz I have her on iggie...so.....no clue what this is about and I will just


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 9, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Woman doc told me to stop smoking today. I said yeah, sure, umhm, right. She then said Chantix. I said hell no. She said Wellburtin, I said hell no. She asked why. I said cuz they cause depression and I'm already at that stage even smoking so why push the envelope. Then we talked about my breast cancer and how I initially found it. And for some dumb stupid reason, I burst into tears. When she got me calmed down, she asked why I was crying. I said because my dog found the cancer and saved my life, and I killed my dog when it was supposed to be the other way. I was supposed to save HER life in exchange for mine. That was the deal I made. But He took her....instead of me....via my hand. And you want me on Chantix? Really?
> 
> She agreed. Cold turkey would be best. I said yeah...I know. I'm considering it. Almost being homeless and all, I won't be able to afford it anyway and will have no choice.
> 
> Anyway....I felt dumb crying like that, out of the blue. It was a surprise to me.



Stress does strange stuff to us GF.  Don't beat yourself up.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 9, 2016)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY*
*GALLANTWARRIOR!!!*

*



*​*
So glad I checked in tonight and didn't miss it completely.  I see the others took care of the celebration and all and thanks to those who did.  These milestone birthdays are important.
*
​


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 9, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Big day tomorrow.  We sign the adoption paperwork!



Okay. . . what did we miss?  But apparently something important so congratulations.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 9, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...



You mean that isn't where you work?   I was hoping you could tell us whose picture is on the tail of that airplane.


----------



## SixFoot (Mar 9, 2016)

One acre of new fencing installed, weathered/damaged spots all patched up.
Garden soil mixed and cooking until April.
16 lambs ready for the auction.
Filled the first egg carton of the year.
Barn roof wind damage repaired.

Was gonna plant two Apple trees today, but since I slipped another disc in my back, I think I'll head on over to the urgent care clinic in a few hours instead...


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 9, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Big day tomorrow.  We sign the adoption paperwork!



Awesome news!  Congrats!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 9, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Looks like I've made it through 60 years.  Wish me another 20 so I might meet my great-grands...



Oh!!  Birthday boy!   

Happy B-Day and many, many more!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 9, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> OMG!! Who would have thought delivering a pizza would involve such effort.  I ordered a small pepperoni pizza, well-done, over two hours ago.  It finally arrived but turned out to be a large pizza with _PINAPPLE_ on it!!!  I'm a person who believes pineapple has no business on a pizza.  Dealing with the pizza place, my sister, and the daughter on Skype, all at once!  I am generally good at multi-tasking but this take the...pizza!



Lol!  I love pineapple and bacon pizza.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 9, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> One acre of new fencing installed, weathered/damaged spots all patched up.
> Garden soil mixed and cooking until April.
> 16 lambs ready for the auction.
> Filled the first egg carton of the year.
> ...



Feel better!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 9, 2016)

Where has Peach been?  I miss her daily funnies!   

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## peach174 (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi Chris,
Thanks for the concern.
Hubby is not doing so well right now and I have to do everything.
His legs are not working very well and he has a bladder infection. The Doc put him on penicillin for 5 days.
No real time to come in and type, but I am reading off and on when I do have some time outs.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 9, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Hi Chris,
> Thanks for the concern.
> Hubby is not doing so well right now and I have to do everything.
> His legs are not working very well and he has a bladder infection. The Doc put him on penicillin for 5 days.
> No real time to come in and type, but I am reading off and on when I do have some time outs.



So sorry to hear that, Peach.  I hope he recovers soon, and you do need time-outs too.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 9, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> This one was a little tricky, but all turned out well.


I like how you built the garage/shed in front of that cut down tree..........


----------



## peach174 (Mar 9, 2016)

I ordered a new solid oak bookcase to replace the old particleboard that was starting to fall apart.
Here is what it looks like.
Contemporary 24"x 60" Oak Bookcase, Light - BCC246012L
I ordered it on Friday and got it yesterday afternoon.
It looks great in the hallway, being light oak it makes it look bigger. It's not a very big hallway.

Hubby decided to help and moved the old book shelf outside and promptly stepped off the cement front porch (2 ft. high from the grass ground) with the
bookshelf and then got mad at the bookshelf for falling apart after he landed on top of it.  
He wasn't hurt and got up and then started cursing at it as he picked up the pieces and threw them into the back of his truck.
Life is never dull here at the old peach homestead.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 9, 2016)

peach174 said:


> I ordered a new solid oak bookcase to replace the old particleboard that was starting to fall apart.
> Here is what it looks like.
> Contemporary 24"x 60" Oak Bookcase, Light - BCC246012L
> I ordered it on Friday and got it yesterday afternoon.
> ...


I had a much easier snafu yesterday morning.  Opened the back slider curtains, as I do every morning, and the adjustable, sliding pole came apart dropping the curtains and curtain rings on the floor.  Some bubble gum, paper clips and duck tape aught to do the trick............


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 9, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> One acre of new fencing installed, weathered/damaged spots all patched up.
> Garden soil mixed and cooking until April.
> 16 lambs ready for the auction.
> Filled the first egg carton of the year.
> ...



Oh ouch.  We better put you in the bad back division on the vigil list.  Hope you can get relief quickly. 
You've been a busy fellow Six.  But filled the first egg carton?  It has been so long since we had chickens it never occurred to me that they didn't lay during the winter.  Somehow I recall ours did.  But can't be sure now as I was a kid at the time.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 9, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered a new solid oak bookcase to replace the old particleboard that was starting to fall apart.
> ...



Been there, done that.  But I was naked and soaped up at the time and needed to finish my shower.  Pretty big deal then.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 9, 2016)

peach174 said:


> I ordered a new solid oak bookcase to replace the old particleboard that was starting to fall apart.
> Here is what it looks like.
> Contemporary 24"x 60" Oak Bookcase, Light - BCC246012L
> I ordered it on Friday and got it yesterday afternoon.
> ...



It's so good to know somebody else's love of their life is a calm, cool headed, and rational being at such times.  (cough)  Mr. Peach and Hombre may have been separated at birth.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 9, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Hi Chris,
> Thanks for the concern.
> Hubby is not doing so well right now and I have to do everything.
> His legs are not working very well and he has a bladder infection. The Doc put him on penicillin for 5 days.
> No real time to come in and type, but I am reading off and on when I do have some time outs.



I hear that and send blessings and healing vibes for both you and the Mister.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > OMG!! Who would have thought delivering a pizza would involve such effort.  I ordered a small pepperoni pizza, well-done, over two hours ago.  It finally arrived but turned out to be a large pizza with _PINAPPLE_ on it!!!  I'm a person who believes pineapple has no business on a pizza.  Dealing with the pizza place, my sister, and the daughter on Skype, all at once!  I am generally good at multi-tasking but this take the...pizza!
> ...



The combo never occurred to me but I think I might like that too.  I wonder if you can get it from Pizza Hut?


----------



## Dhara (Mar 9, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> I still want to know what (or who) Dhara is adopting.


Four children who have been living with us since 11/1/13.  Three girls, aged 7,10 and 12 and one boy aged 16.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 9, 2016)

peach174 said:


> I ordered a new solid oak bookcase to replace the old particleboard that was starting to fall apart.
> Here is what it looks like.
> Contemporary 24"x 60" Oak Bookcase, Light - BCC246012L
> I ordered it on Friday and got it yesterday afternoon.
> ...



Oh by the way, the bookcase is really nice.  Our el cheap particle board ones are still holding together though so I have no justification to replace them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 9, 2016)

Dhara said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I still want to know what (or who) Dhara is adopting.
> ...



Wow that's something Dhara.  You are taking on a large family there but you must love those kids.  Good for you.


----------



## Dhara (Mar 9, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I'm only taking on half the family.  Three younger girls aged 3.4 and 5 are being adopted by another family in the county, and their two brothers, aged 9 and 14 are with their bio dad.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 9, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered a new solid oak bookcase to replace the old particleboard that was starting to fall apart.
> ...



I probably would have hurt myself kicking the broken dresser or throwing pieces around.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 9, 2016)

Gallantwarrior's birthday sneaking up on us yesterday reminded me.  The new USMB software doesn't accommodate posting of birthdays like the old V-bulletin software did--I asked C_K about it.  So for the Coffee Shop crowd, I have birthdays (day and month only - no years) for:

COFFEE SHOP BIRTHDAYS

Sherry
Daisy the Mutt
NosmoKing
gallantwarrior (just added)
Sfc Ollie
Dajjal
007
BigBlackDog
Spoonman
Ernie S.
ChrisL
Gracie
Peach174
Foxfyre
Montrovant
WelfareQueen
Kat

A couple of you have so far gently declined to provide such important date.

*But any of the rest of you who are comfortable doing so, please post your birthdate - day and month only is asked for - or PM it to me so I can get you on the lis*t.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 9, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...



Wow.  It does seem a shame to have to split up the family that way though I can understand how it would be unfeasible for an adoptive family to take on all.


----------



## Dhara (Mar 9, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


They are at least in the same county.  We see them all the time.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 9, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered a new solid oak bookcase to replace the old particleboard that was starting to fall apart.
> ...



It scared the bejeebus out of me at first, until I found out he was OK, then it became hilarious.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 9, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered a new solid oak bookcase to replace the old particleboard that was starting to fall apart.
> ...



Ours was too and we probably would still have it, but one end got wet a few years back, when our water pipe broke, so it started buckling at that one end.
Once it buckled everything started leaning bad and falling apart.
We decided to get the good solid oak one that will last us for the rest of our lives that we have left. 
This one was listed for 225.95 on Friday and today it says 249.95, so I got it right before the price hike.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 9, 2016)

Okay boys and girls, for today's test, how many tigers do you see in the picture?


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 9, 2016)

At least 15


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 9, 2016)

I've only found 14 so far but haven't spent much time with it.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 9, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


The company I work for (and my partner's day job) operates out of the North Terminal.  It used to be the International Terminal and still handles overseas charters in the summer. 
The Alaska Airlines logo is the image  of an Alaskan Native whose specific tribe varies depending on who's telling the tale.  If the model had a name, that too has been lost in time.  At least he's smiling now, he didn't smile originally.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Where has Peach been?  I miss her daily funnies!
> 
> Happy Wednesday!


Wednesday is my Monday and since I work a 4/10 schedule, I don't have to deal with "hump day".  I do like my 3-day weekends.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 9, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Hi Chris,
> Thanks for the concern.
> Hubby is not doing so well right now and I have to do everything.
> His legs are not working very well and he has a bladder infection. The Doc put him on penicillin for 5 days.
> No real time to come in and type, but I am reading off and on when I do have some time outs.


That's some rough news, Peach.  I hope the penicillin helps your hubby get better soon.  Chin up!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 9, 2016)

Dhara said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I still want to know what (or who) Dhara is adopting.
> ...


Is that them in your avie?  Guess we'll have to start calling you guys "Mr and Mrs Smith"
Congratulations!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 9, 2016)

I got 15 tigers, too.
Found another, that's 16!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 9, 2016)

Off to the showers and then to school.  We started learning about carburetors this week.  We've reached the point in the semester where I start worrying whether I'll have time to cover everything I still need to.  Next week is spring break and I plan on going to my place in Willow to mark and measure for the fencing I'll need before I move the goats up there full-time.  I'd like to get at least part of the barn finished but may have to make do with the smaller shelters I have now for the critters.
Y'all have a good day, best wishes and positive thoughts from me to each of you.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 9, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Wait, I thought it was 'It's always funny until someone gets hurt, and then it becomes hilarious'?  

Or maybe that's just a Faith No More lyric.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 9, 2016)

The little one doesn't like me cutting any of my hair.

I cut my hair very short a while back after having it long my whole adult life.  I did it because we had had issues with lice.  The little one has said she wants me to grow it long again.  Eventually I said, "OK.  I'm not going to cut any of my hair, not on my head and not shaving.".  Now I have a fuzzy semi-beard thing going.  Maybe it will be better eventually, but with my curly hair, right now I have just hair that goes out from my face rather than down.  I told her I wanted to shave it off, and she got upset and said no.  I told her I would rub it on her if she wants me to keep it and she was fine with that.  So, after she's done eating, I'm going to go rub fuzzy beard on her face and belly to see if I can tickle with it.    Maybe it will annoy her and she'll change her mind about me shaving.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 9, 2016)

Here's another one.  Do you see what is hiding in plain sight?


----------



## peach174 (Mar 9, 2016)

yep
nice little grey snake.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 9, 2016)

I see an evil gray snake.  No nice one...


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 9, 2016)

Well, they are probably neither saint nor evil, but they are hated by farmers when they raid the chicken house for eggs or baby chicks and they are the scourge of songbirds for the same reason.  But in truth, they are just doing what they were born to do.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 9, 2016)

Found a picture of a snake killed by a spider, but decided we didn't need that here today.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 9, 2016)

On the other hand, our old Siamese tomcat was such a character he tried to terrorize the mailman every day.  But the mailbox was next to the door so he had to sneak up and attack his ankles.  The guy was a cat lover though and enjoyed the daily combat.

This cat reminds me of him:


----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2016)

Yesterday at the womens health office, as I was filling out oodles of papers, I murmured to the office girl how I missed the Dr Marcus Welby days. She said "who is that?" and I said nothing..nevermind. Then I asked if she knew of a Dr Ben Casey or a Dr Kildair and it was deer in headlights look.

This is when you know you are old.

Meanwhile, that woman doc is on the BALL. She called me herself and said "I think you might be diabetic. I want a blood test done TOMORROW. I also want a bone density test. When was your last bloodwork done?" and I said "whenever I remember to ask my general doc for one" and she said "this is ridiculous. Leave this to me. We are Women's Health...we will start doing what needs done. Get yer butt to the blood place. I wanna see what it says". So..I am happily turning everything over to her. She doesn't mess around.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2016)

That snake is neat on the tree. But it has a viper head. Is it poisonous?


----------



## peach174 (Mar 9, 2016)

Gracie said:


> That snake is neat on the tree. But it has a viper head. Is it poisonous?




It looks like a grey rat snake and they are not poisonous.


----------



## SixFoot (Mar 9, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > One acre of new fencing installed, weathered/damaged spots all patched up.
> ...



You can force chickens to lay throughout the winter. All it takes is one light bulb to alter their natural light cycle.


----------



## SixFoot (Mar 9, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Gallantwarrior's birthday sneaking up on us yesterday reminded me.  The new USMB software doesn't accommodate posting of birthdays like the old V-bulletin software did--I asked C_K about it.  So for the Coffee Shop crowd, I have birthdays (day and month only - no years) for:
> 
> COFFEE SHOP BIRTHDAYS
> 
> ...



I turned 33 on the 3rd day of the 12th month of the 15th year. All divisible by 3.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 9, 2016)

Okay, we have the date for the wife's face to face interview in Gardnersville, 2 weeks away.  Setting up a feeding service for the cats, have a car rented for a week and a hotel booked near Gardnersville.  Decided to drive as the cost is a fraction of air fare, almost $1800 round trip for both of us flying.  It'll take 2 days up and 2 days back.  The money they're offering is pretty nice also, hopefully this will work out.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 9, 2016)

Gracie said:


> That snake is neat on the tree. But it has a viper head. Is it poisonous?



No not poisonous though it behaves as if it was -- mimics a rattlesnake sometimes.  It will bite but non poisonous.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 9, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gallantwarrior's birthday sneaking up on us yesterday reminded me.  The new USMB software doesn't accommodate posting of birthdays like the old V-bulletin software did--I asked C_K about it.  So for the Coffee Shop crowd, I have birthdays (day and month only - no years) for:
> ...



Unfortunately we all suck at math here.    But would that be Dec 3?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2016)

This is Doc month I guess. Just got back from eye doctor for my every two years exam. The damn cataract in my right eye is bad enough now for surgery. BUT...Medi-Cal will not pay for all of it, he said. Medicare would, but I am not on that yet...not til I am 65. So..he is sending me to the surgeon anyway, with his report, and said the surgeon will battle Medi-Cal and try to get them to ok paying for all of it. And if they don't and we have to pay a portion of it, MrG said he would sell his truck. Awwww. I said hell..I can wait til I am 65...and he said like hell I will. "You need to SEE. It will be done". So..ok. It will be done then. I guess. Unless this surgeon dude can get the insurace to pay for ALL of it.


----------



## Mr. H. (Mar 9, 2016)

Grandson #2 was born this afternoon. 
Cigars and whiskey on me!


----------



## Kat (Mar 9, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > That snake is neat on the tree. But it has a viper head. Is it poisonous?
> ...




Poisonous or not...I am running!


----------



## Kat (Mar 9, 2016)

Mr. H. said:


> Grandson #2 was born this afternoon.
> Cigars and whiskey on me!




Congrats!!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 10, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Yes!  You can get it anywhere, or at least in my area you can.  It's delicious!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 10, 2016)

Kat said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



You sound like my aunt.  She is absolutely frightened of snakes, even fake ones!  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 10, 2016)

Dhara said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I still want to know what (or who) Dhara is adopting.
> ...



Wow girl!  You must have the patience of a saint!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 10, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered a new solid oak bookcase to replace the old particleboard that was starting to fall apart.
> ...



Okey dokey McGayvor!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 10, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay boys and girls, for today's test, how many tigers do you see in the picture?



I can find 15 tigers.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 10, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Here's another one.  Do you see what is hiding in plain sight?



Aw.  He's just a little guy.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 10, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> On the other hand, our old Siamese tomcat was such a character he tried to terrorize the mailman every day.  But the mailbox was next to the door so he had to sneak up and attack his ankles.  The guy was a cat lover though and enjoyed the daily combat.
> 
> This cat reminds me of him:



That cat is hilarious!    I love it!  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 10, 2016)

Mr. H. said:


> Grandson #2 was born this afternoon.
> Cigars and whiskey on me!



Congrats Mr H!


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 10, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay boys and girls, for today's test, how many tigers do you see in the picture?


 
I see four tigers and ten ghosts of tigers.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 10, 2016)

Mr. H. said:


> Grandson #2 was born this afternoon.
> Cigars and whiskey on me!



Woo hoo!!!  Congratulations to our currently most prolific grandpa!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 10, 2016)

Good morning all.  Trying to get my motor running so I can get my rear in gear.  With this last shoulder flare up sleep isn't that easy to get again so I'm sleeping later trying to get all my necessary ZZZs.  But this is our 42 day so have to be ready to leave the house at 11:30.  That gives me a whole two hours.  But the sun's up and out, the market's up, and all in all it is stacking up as a good day.  Hope it is the same for all.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 10, 2016)

Mr. H. said:


> Grandson #2 was born this afternoon.
> Cigars and whiskey on me!


On you?  Pervert........ 

Congrats!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 10, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> The little one doesn't like me cutting any of my hair.
> 
> I cut my hair very short a while back after having it long my whole adult life.  I did it because we had had issues with lice.  The little one has said she wants me to grow it long again.  Eventually I said, "OK.  I'm not going to cut any of my hair, not on my head and not shaving.".  Now I have a fuzzy semi-beard thing going.  Maybe it will be better eventually, but with my curly hair, right now I have just hair that goes out from my face rather than down.  I told her I wanted to shave it off, and she got upset and said no.  I told her I would rub it on her if she wants me to keep it and she was fine with that.  So, after she's done eating, I'm going to go rub fuzzy beard on her face and belly to see if I can tickle with it.    Maybe it will annoy her and she'll change her mind about me shaving.


After years of sporting a long ponytail/braid, I love my shorter hair.  Shaving has never been an issue, but the long hair is gone and life is a lot...simpler.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 10, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Here's another one.  Do you see what is hiding in plain sight?


A snake!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 10, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...


Ah, yeah...define "natural" light cycle.  In Alaska it's a bit different than in some other southern clime.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 10, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gallantwarrior's birthday sneaking up on us yesterday reminded me.  The new USMB software doesn't accommodate posting of birthdays like the old V-bulletin software did--I asked C_K about it.  So for the Coffee Shop crowd, I have birthdays (day and month only - no years) for:
> ...


There must be some serous feng suie in those numbers.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 10, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, we have the date for the wife's face to face interview in Gardnersville, 2 weeks away.  Setting up a feeding service for the cats, have a car rented for a week and a hotel booked near Gardnersville.  Decided to drive as the cost is a fraction of air fare, almost $1800 round trip for both of us flying.  It'll take 2 days up and 2 days back.  The money they're offering is pretty nice also, hopefully this will work out.


Good luck to you and the Mrs., Ringel!  Gardnerville is so much nicer than El Paso.  I've been to both places and have relatives in both, as well.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 10, 2016)

Gracie said:


> This is Doc month I guess. Just got back from eye doctor for my every two years exam. The damn cataract in my right eye is bad enough now for surgery. BUT...Medi-Cal will not pay for all of it, he said. Medicare would, but I am not on that yet...not til I am 65. So..he is sending me to the surgeon anyway, with his report, and said the surgeon will battle Medi-Cal and try to get them to ok paying for all of it. And if they don't and we have to pay a portion of it, MrG said he would sell his truck. Awwww. I said hell..I can wait til I am 65...and he said like hell I will. "You need to SEE. It will be done". So..ok. It will be done then. I guess. Unless this surgeon dude can get the insurace to pay for ALL of it.


Crossing my hooks for you, Gracie!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 10, 2016)

Mr. H. said:


> Grandson #2 was born this afternoon.
> Cigars and whiskey on me!


Congratulations, Mr. H.!!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 10, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> View attachment 66721


Eeeww!  I prefer the snake.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 10, 2016)

Got another one of a spider killing a snake, but it is too hideous.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2016)

I saw a vid some time ago of a bunny kicking a snakes ass!


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 10, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Near as I can tell that would be April 1, 2005 was his 11th birthday, so 4-1-1994.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 10, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I saw a vid some time ago of a bunny kicking a snakes ass!



Where does a snake keep his ass or asp?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 10, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I saw a vid some time ago of a bunny kicking a snakes ass!


When my daughter was keeping two constrictors as "pets" we "scored" a litter of baby rabbits.  We had to kill them before introducing them as food because of the damage they were capable of.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2016)

oh no. Killing baby bunnies? Say it aint so!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2016)

I like snakes. I like them to crawl on my arms. But I could never own one. Baby mice are needed. Just couldn't do it. Nope.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 10, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, we have the date for the wife's face to face interview in Gardnersville, 2 weeks away.  Setting up a feeding service for the cats, have a car rented for a week and a hotel booked near Gardnersville.  Decided to drive as the cost is a fraction of air fare, almost $1800 round trip for both of us flying.  It'll take 2 days up and 2 days back.  The money they're offering is pretty nice also, hopefully this will work out.
> ...


Gardenerville is also more expensive and the rentals appear to be few and far between.  Note that she hasn't been offered the position yet but they claim to have difficulty finding people willing to move there, their patients are the Washoe Indians.


----------



## Mr. H. (Mar 10, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Grandson #2 was born this afternoon.
> ...


Thanks. He was a month early (like his brother) so they're keeping in THE hospital for a few days. As a precaution. 
I might make it up there (4 hours) next weekend or the one after that. Oh- and he has a dimple chin just like mom, dad, and brother LOL.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2016)

Day off today!  Woot!  I don't have to go back to work until 4 PM tomorrow.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



You are going to be moving again?  That sucks.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Most likely yes but we haven't decided we want to move up to northern Nevada, especially to a small (high cost of living) town with no guarantees it'll work out.  Our last two moves didn't work out that well so we're quite a bit hesitant to do that besides our primary focus has been Arizona and New Mexico, we'd prefer to stay in the lower southwest.  She wants to feel them out some more via Skype before committing to a trip for a face to face.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



What a pain in the butt, having to pack up and move again though!  I hate packing.  Lol.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


We never completely unpacked.  When the wife started having trouble with her boss almost immediately we realized this would be a short term gig and unless we found something else here we'd have to move.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I'm probably the most unorganized packer ever.  I start off trying to be all neat and organized, and then towards the end, I'm like screw it, and just throw random stuff in random boxes.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Been there, done that but only because we ran out of time.  We've been slowly repacking and getting rid of stuff over the last month so hopefully we'll have a lot less to pack and it will be more organized.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 11, 2016)

Middle daughter's school in Denver on lockdown, think good thoughts.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 11, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Middle daughter's school in Denver on lockdown, think good thoughts.



Whoa.  Scary.  Hope it is a false alarm.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 11, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



We did that when we left Kansas.  We knew we were moving to West Virginia for the summer and then would be moving immediately to Albuquerque.  And our house was up for sale and could be possibly sold and would need to be vacated while we were in West Virginia.  So we had a huge garage/yard sale and sold everything we could bear to part with meaning that we downsized from a very large bi-level three bedroom home and could fit comfortably into a small two bedroom apartment.  And we had everything we were keeping sorted, packed, and labeled in boxes stacked in the center of the family room.  All the drawers etc. in furniture we were taking had been emptied.   Well it turned out that the house didn't sell while we were gone, so we loaded the truck out of the house when we got back.  By far the easiest and most painless move we ever did.among the 18 moves we have made.  The hardest one was moving from one house into another two doors away.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 11, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Middle daughter's school in Denver on lockdown, think good thoughts.
> ...



Person with a gun, police on scene, not resolved yet.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I have never been that organized.  Lol.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 11, 2016)

Not being reported as an active shooter, so that is good.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Us either.  We usually pack exactly as you described.  But that one time was a special situation so we packed over time and very carefully.  And it made the move so much better both moving the stuff and unpacking.  You would have thought it would have taught us a valuable lesson.  But no, the next (and last) two moves we were just as disorganized as ever.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 11, 2016)

Precautionary evacuation, no gunman found.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 11, 2016)

I just got back from the optometrist's office.  She confirmed that I have cataracts.  Enormous, dense.  Those were just two of the adjectives she used to described them.  Now, in January my old optometrist said he saw a cataract but it was too small to remove and sometime around the pennant chase in late August or September we could discuss their removal.  How, in the name of Mr. Magoo, could cataracts go from 'too small to remove' to 'enormous and dense'?

They gave me eye drops.  The first drop was a 'numbing' drop to 'take the sting out of the second drop'.  That really put me in the mood to get that second drop!  Even as I type this, my eyes are so open I think I might be able to see through time.  Mom drove me and even with my Stevie Wonder quality vision, she managed to scare the bejesus out of me while she pulled up short, made wide turns and cut off at least one other driver.  But, after sniffing Daisy the Mutt and satisfying herself that she had been bathed in the last two days, Mom bundled her up and took her to the Big House to do battle with her cat.

I hope that this post went through without too many typos.  Pop would be ashamed, but tolerant knowing his first born had a visual experience that would inspire Jerry Garcia


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 11, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> I just got back from the optometrist's office.  She confirmed that I have cataracts.  Enormous, dense.  Those were just two of the adjectives she used to described them.  Now, in January my old optometrist said he saw a cataract but it was too small to remove and sometime around the pennant chase in late August or September we could discuss their removal.  How, in the name of Mr. Magoo, could cataracts go from 'too small to remove' to 'enormous and dense'?
> 
> They gave me eye drops.  The first drop was a 'numbing' drop to 'take the sting out of the second drop'.  That really put me in the mood to get that second drop!  Even as I type this, my eyes are so open I think I might be able to see through time.  Mom drove me and even with my Stevie Wonder quality vision, she managed to scare the bejesus out of me while she pulled up short, made wide turns and cut off at least one other driver.  But, after sniffing Daisy the Mutt and satisfying herself that she had been bathed in the last two days, Mom bundled her up and took her to the Big House to do battle with her cat.
> 
> I hope that this post went through without too many typos.  Pop would be ashamed, but tolerant knowing his first born had a visual experience that would inspire Jerry Garcia



I pretty much had the same phenomenon.  I went from 'too small to remove' to literally blind in one eye and almost to that point in the other within a year.  But again, the surgery itself was truly a miracle.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> I just got back from the optometrist's office.  She confirmed that I have cataracts.  Enormous, dense.  Those were just two of the adjectives she used to described them.  Now, in January my old optometrist said he saw a cataract but it was too small to remove and sometime around the pennant chase in late August or September we could discuss their removal.  How, in the name of Mr. Magoo, could cataracts go from 'too small to remove' to 'enormous and dense'?
> 
> They gave me eye drops.  The first drop was a 'numbing' drop to 'take the sting out of the second drop'.  That really put me in the mood to get that second drop!  Even as I type this, my eyes are so open I think I might be able to see through time.  Mom drove me and even with my Stevie Wonder quality vision, she managed to scare the bejesus out of me while she pulled up short, made wide turns and cut off at least one other driver.  But, after sniffing Daisy the Mutt and satisfying herself that she had been bathed in the last two days, Mom bundled her up and took her to the Big House to do battle with her cat.
> 
> I hope that this post went through without too many typos.  Pop would be ashamed, but tolerant knowing his first born had a visual experience that would inspire Jerry Garcia



Good luck!  I would hate for someone to have to mess around with my eyes!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 11, 2016)

Gracie said:


> oh no. Killing baby bunnies? Say it aint so!


Cats do it.  Besides, it's much more pleasant than listening to how things progress otherwise.  Plus, bunnies can do some serious damage if left alive.  Snakes aren't cheap.  You also have to feed them using tongs, or risk having them seize you hand, which is quite painful and can do lots of damage to the feeder.  I much preferred thawing frozen rats (just never do this in a microwave!)


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 11, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


You would find lots more housing in Carson City, certainly, and it's a short commute to Gardnerville.  I wonder how much like Alaskan Natives Washoe Indians are?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 11, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Middle daughter's school in Denver on lockdown, think good thoughts.


Good thoughts to you and your daughter and her classmates.   Why are they on lock down?


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 11, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Middle daughter's school in Denver on lockdown, think good thoughts.
> ...



Reported gunman near the building.  Afterwards all I read on FB was how parents were pissed the school didn't tell them their kid was safe faster.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 11, 2016)

Foxy,  You can take me off the watch list for the professorship at the university.  I got a call from one of my colleagues this morning because he thought it would be a bit "nicer" for me to hear from one of them before my rejection letter arrived.  They offered to position to another candidate, who accepted it.  He assured me I was definitely one of those who made the "short" list for consideration.  But don't you guys feel sorry for me.  I had pretty much decided that I am better off with the job I have now.  A day job commuting from my "country" place would leave me 8-9 hours a day at home.  I also found out that these guys have to work most weekends, too, in order to keep up with the paperwork.  And I really do like my 4/10 graveyard shift.
I applied for my permanent hunting and fishing license this morning, too.  Once you reach 60, a full-time resident of Alaska can apply for this PID and we don't have to buy licenses any more.  We also don't have to buy some of the tags and stamps required for certain species, either!  So there's at least one silver lining to become more...mature.
Spring Break next week!  I've arranged with my partner to come out and care for the goats while I decamp to the Willow place to get some things done.  I need to mark out and measure the areas I want to fence in for the animals.  I have to have the fences in place before I can more them out.  I'm also going to inventory the piles of materials I sorted and stacked last Fall.  We have a lot of lumber and hardware and I'm tired of the partner always buying more stuff we really don't need.  I'm also going to kick back in the evenings and try to finish "A Dragonfly in Amber", which I started when I was up there in December.
Well, I hope NoSmo's eye issues can be resolved for the better, Foxy's shoulder continues to mend, Gracie finds a home, and everyone has a great weekend.  Take care of yourselves and you loved ones.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 11, 2016)

Too bad your potential students and current goats and family will not appreciate how close they came to different lives.  Hope you enjoyed the idea of a new beginning.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 11, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Too bad your potential students and current goats and family will not appreciate how close they came to different lives.  Hope you enjoyed the idea of a new beginning.


Actually, new beginnings make me nervous and stressed.  Since I am moving this summer, starting a "new" job might have been a bit much.  I also got a raise at my current job!  Maybe the professorship will open again in a year, or so.  Unfortunately, state budget woes are hitting the University system pretty hard up here.  While the budget has allowances for this position for a two-year contract, the job may expire after the contract is up.  They are no longer allowing professors to establish tenure, they are offered contracts for various terms.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 11, 2016)

Things always happen for a reason, GW. I think you have some good plans and now that that is out of the way, you can forge forward! And, this means we here at the CS will be able to keep you cuz if the other thing came to be...you may have been MIA more often than not and we would all miss you.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 11, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Too bad your potential students and current goats and family will not appreciate how close they came to different lives.  Hope you enjoyed the idea of a new beginning.
> ...



Nervous and stressed is an understatement for how new beginnings make me feel.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 12, 2016)

I get horrible flareups but it is lessening now. Yay. Almost yay. Sorta yay. Tomorrow I'll know.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 12, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I was including Carson City in my search and no, there is not a lot of inexpensive housing there either, even the apartments are expensive and we don't do apartments.  We're actually thinking this may not be a good move for us, maybe it's an over abundance of caution, maybe we really prefer New Mexico, she's going to feel them out a little more next week, we'll see.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 12, 2016)

It is really pretty in that area. I was looking in the Carson City/Truckee area for rentals. Not a whole lot. But I found a lot of really nice mobile homes for sale on zillow in the 70K range. Not that I have that kind of money, but still.....


----------



## SixFoot (Mar 12, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I do not add any artificial light to their coop in the winter time, so they can concentrate their nutrients on growing warmer feathers instead of eggs. Not only are they 100% Organic, but they are also 100% natural in every aspect. They lay their eggs only when Nature intends them to. 

Lighting: Layers

What part of Alaska? I used to live in Chugiak.


----------



## SixFoot (Mar 12, 2016)

A miracle happened this morning. I woke up just in time to see a fox taking my alpha tom off into the woods by his face for breakfast. By the time I could get my rifle, they were gone.... I just lost my damn silky rooster yesterday to a chicken hawk...

And then a half hour later, Grover showed back up on the porch, covered in slobber, with a large gash over his eye and one down to the bone on his forehead. I fucking love Grover. Kills mice/rats/shrews/moles/rabbits, fights off other tom cats, and now fights off hungry foxes!

He's still enjoying half of my ribeye at the moment.

I'm gonna kill that fox eventually, and feed his flesh to my outdoor cats.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 12, 2016)

Gracie said:


> It is really pretty in that area. I was looking in the Carson City/Truckee area for rentals. Not a whole lot. But I found a lot of really nice mobile homes for sale on zillow in the 70K range. Not that I have that kind of money, but still.....


Don't have that kind of money either, yet.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 12, 2016)

Happy Saturday!


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 12, 2016)

I had a chance to inspect a building on Vernia Street last week.  The building was an old welding shop that stands right next door to my Grandpa' home.  Grandpa's place was razed several years ago.  But the old crab apple tree in his backyard was still there.  The backyard always had the aroma of vinegar because grandpa had a nasty tendency to not rake up and clear the fallen crab apples.  Rather, he would mow over them rendering them into an apple sauce that would ferment under the summer heat.

Grandpa built a bomb shelter in the back yard.  My brother and I were forbidden to play in or around the shelter, and that's what made it so enticing.  We had civil defense here that, in my day, scared the hell out of impressionable kids.  My school, Westgate Elementary, stood a few hundred yards from the north bank of the Ohio River.  We were taught to 'duck and cover' as if our little school desks would provide safety after a thermonuclear blast.  Each class diligently practiced evacuation to the General Purpose room where we were supposed to live through the Apocolypse.

My second grade teacher, the matronly Mrs. Welsh, explained that there was a map on a wall of the Kremlin in Moscow that had our area covered by a Soviet bullseye.  Because of our heavy industrialization, my town was marked as Ground Zero for an atomic attack.  Mrs. Welsh had a teaching method that made both long division and impending doom thoroughly understandable.

Meanwhile, I would gaze out the window that looked west and south toward the river.  I could easily imagine the Russian MiGs flying low across the ridge tops, banking to their right and diving to straffe the football field and then the west side of our school.  I could imagine the red stars adorning the attacking jets.  I could imagine the mushroom cloud over the ridges to the east that meant Pittsburgh was already aglow in atomic destruction.

By the time I was in fourth grade, the notion of civil defense shelters and Conalrad radio markers on the car radio and the olive green colored barrels of drinking water and cases survival crackers stacked up in the General Purpose room were mysteriously gone.  Disappeared.  Passé.

And that's also the year Grandpa's bomb shelter became a playhouse for me and my brother.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 12, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> I had a chance to inspect a building on Vernia Street last week.  The building was an old welding shop that stands right next door to my Grandpa' home.  Grandpa's place was razed several years ago.  But the old crab apple tree in his backyard was still there.  The backyard always had the aroma of vinegar because grandpa had a nasty tendency to not rake up and clear the fallen crab apples.  Rather, he would mow over them rendering them into an apple sauce that would ferment under the summer heat.
> 
> Grandpa built a bomb shelter in the back yard.  My brother and I were forbidden to play in or around the shelter, and that's what made it so enticing.  We had civil defense here that, in my day, scared the hell out of impressionable kids.  My school, Westgate Elementary, stood a few hundred yards from the north bank of the Ohio River.  We were taught to 'duck and cover' as if our little school desks would provide safety after a thermonuclear blast.  Each class diligently practiced evacuation to the General Purpose room where we were supposed to live through the Apocolypse.
> 
> ...



I remember the 'duck and cover' days too, but we weren't near a ground zero area so they were more fun than scary for us kids.  We didn't imagine nuclear attack or Russian migs all that much.  Most towns had one designated community bomb shelter but we just noted the symbols on those buildings and didn't think much about it.  But my grandmother's graphic description of the angry bomb shelterless neighbors left outside and pouring rat poison down our air vent into our private bomb shelter made me pretty sure I didn't want one.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 12, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > I had a chance to inspect a building on Vernia Street last week.  The building was an old welding shop that stands right next door to my Grandpa' home.  Grandpa's place was razed several years ago.  But the old crab apple tree in his backyard was still there.  The backyard always had the aroma of vinegar because grandpa had a nasty tendency to not rake up and clear the fallen crab apples.  Rather, he would mow over them rendering them into an apple sauce that would ferment under the summer heat.
> ...


There were those orange and black Civil Defense placards on nearly every bank building, school and church in our town.  We knew that those pesky Russians meant to bomb us first to take out the steel mills and chemical plants and power generators that flanked the river banks.

But what I never imagined was hordes of angry townsfolk poisoning someone else's bomb shelters.  Heck!  They had one of their own!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 12, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Well you were in the middle of the industrial belt so I am sure it was some different.  I grew up in a teensy little town in the New Mexico oil patch surrounded by other teensy little towns.  The nearest big town to us was Lubbock TX, about 100 miles away, with a whopping 50,000 or so people back then.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 12, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Ironically, atomic bombs were being exploded closer to you than me!  And they gave us fallout shelters?!?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 12, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Once each year, they open up the Trinity Site (about 130 miles south of here) to the public.  That's where the first atomic bomb was tested.  We've never been down there but other than a monument and a tiny museum, I understand there isn't much to see and very limited public accommodations out there in the middle of nowhere.  There is much more to see at the Atomic Museum here in Albuquerque that chronicles the whole thing from the first inception of a nuclear bomb, how it was built, and the tests that followed.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 12, 2016)

Leaving for the little one's first soccer game in a few minutes.

I'm a bit worried about it.  She doesn't really know how to play yet.  She has only had 2 practices and knew very little about soccer before she joined.  She's not yet 7, so I don't expect her to be great at it, I'm more concerned that the other girls might react badly to the little one not knowing what to do.  Most, if not all, of the girls on her team played last year.  Most of them aren't great either, but I'm a pessimist, so I worry that the little one doing something silly will end up causing conflict.

Still, it's most likely that they'll just have fun and everyone will run around not really knowing what to do, I suppose.  That's certainly how it was when her team did a little 4v4 game in one of her practices.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 12, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Leaving for the little one's first soccer game in a few minutes.
> 
> I'm a bit worried about it.  She doesn't really know how to play yet.  She has only had 2 practices and knew very little about soccer before she joined.  She's not yet 7, so I don't expect her to be great at it, I'm more concerned that the other girls might react badly to the little one not knowing what to do.  Most, if not all, of the girls on her team played last year.  Most of them aren't great either, but I'm a pessimist, so I worry that the little one doing something silly will end up causing conflict.
> 
> Still, it's most likely that they'll just have fun and everyone will run around not really knowing what to do, I suppose.  That's certainly how it was when her team did a little 4v4 game in one of her practices.



I can relate.  My granddaughter, in her first foray into soccer at I think age 5, didn't care which goal she kicked the ball into.  She just wanted to kick the ball.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 12, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > It is really pretty in that area. I was looking in the Carson City/Truckee area for rentals. Not a whole lot. But I found a lot of really nice mobile homes for sale on zillow in the 70K range. Not that I have that kind of money, but still.....
> ...


I was looking at payments.....209.00 per month mortgage....187.00,,,349.00....plus the space rent. It's doable, but gotta have money to put down on it. Which I don't have either. So yeah.. hear ya.

These past few weeks, I am fully understanding why so many are homeless. And how they will stay homeless. The organizations that help people are all shut down now. If you are on a waiting list for low income housing...they are accepting no more to put on the list because that list is now a 5 to 7 year wait.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 12, 2016)

And then, if you are in such pain it is non stop, for days at a time, can't work because you are busy crying or trying to ignore the pain or are asleep because you are eating pain pills like candy because the specialist refuses to see you unless you take the drug the drug company is paying him to push on patients so there is no help there....and if you start contemplating not seeing a way out and only a future of pain so bad you think you are being tortured and the future is nothing BUT that pain so you think about offing yourself and talk to someone about it and they turn you in or worse..you do it and you didn't do it well enough and wind up still breathing...THEN you will get a home in a nice little cell with Nurse Ratchet because you can't even end your own suffering because you are "cray cray". Which starts the cycle all over again along with your bestest buddy....the torture of non stop pain who will never ever leave your side because it loves to torment you so much.

Wow. what a rant. But it had to be done.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 12, 2016)

Gracie said:


> And then, if you are in such pain it is non stop, for days at a time, can't work because you are busy crying or trying to ignore the pain or are asleep because you are eating pain pills like candy because the specialist refuses to see you unless you take the drug the drug company is paying him to push on patients so there is no help there....and if you start contemplating not seeing a way out and only a future of pain so bad you think you are being tortured and the future is nothing BUT that pain so you think about offing yourself and talk to someone about it and they turn you in or worse..you do it and you didn't do it well enough and wind up still breathing...THEN you will get a home in a nice little cell with Nurse Ratchet because you can't even end your own suffering because you are "cray cray". Which starts the cycle all over again along with your bestest buddy....the torture of non stop pain who will never ever leave your side because it loves to torment you so much.
> 
> Wow. what a rant. But it had to be done.



A person really does need to find a doctor who is able to listen and hear what the patient is saying, and who is willing to work with the patient to find a solution.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 12, 2016)

Meanwhile, a touching tribute to a dog by the man that loved him so much.

http://www.dose.com/animals/26921/The-Internet-Is-Bawling-Over-This-Owner-s-Touching-Tribute-To-His-Dog/?utm_source=partners&utm_medium=aol&utm_campaign=tt&icid=maing-grid7|main5|dl16|sec1_lnk2&pLid=128651268

_"Yesterday was weird. I couldn't get myself out of bed. The guy I live with lifted me up. I tried to get my legs under me, but they wouldn't cooperate. He said, 'Don't worry,* I gotcha* buddy,' carried me downstairs, and out the front door. That was so nice of him. I needed to pee so badly, I just had to go right there where he put me down. Normally I wouldn't, but we both decided to make an exception to the rule.

     I started walking down the parking lot toward that place where all the dogs like me go to poop. I felt my paws dragging on the ground. 'How strange,' I thought. Then suddenly, I just had to go, really badly. In the middle of the parking lot. Normally, I wouldn't do that. It's against the rules. My person cleaned up the mess. He's good at that. I felt embarrassed, looked at him, and he said, 'Want to keep walking, buddy?' I did, but it was surprisingly tough. By the time we reached the end of the parking lot, my head was spinning. I tried to climb the little hill, and nearly fell over. I couldn't figure out what was going on.

     He reached down again, and ran his hands over me. That felt good. He picked me up, and carried me home. I was still confused, and my head was light, but I was glad not to have to walk all the way back. It suddenly seemed like an impossible distance. I was so glad to lay down on my bed. My person petted me, saying, '*I gotcha* covered, buddy.* I gotcha*.' I love the way that makes me feel. I know he does. He makes everything better. He felt my paws, and pulled up my lip. He said, 'Oh buddy, are you cold?' I was. My face was cold, my paws were cold. He texted a few people, and came back to pet me.

     A few minutes later, another person arrived. He's one of my favorites, and his name is Jay. He petted me, and said to my person, 'Do you want to get a blanket?' They put a blanket over me, and wow ... that felt good. I relaxed, and they both petted me, but they both started to choke back tears.

     I never want them to cry, it breaks my heart. It's my job to make them feel better, and I was just a little tired, and cold. I drifted in and out of sleep, and they were always there, making sure I was okay, and chatting with each other.

     Throughout the day, my person made some phone calls, and spent a lot of time with me. I heard him say, '9 a.m. tomorrow ... OK ... yes ... I'll tell you if anything changes. Thank you Dr. MacDonald.' He called someone else, and said, 'I'm sorry, I have to cancel tonight.' Then as I was drifting off to sleep, I think I heard him cry a little again.

     In the evening, more of my favorite people came by. They were all so loving. I licked their tears away when they would get close enough to my face. They whispered sweet things in my ear, and told me I was a good boy. Later in the evening, I felt well enough to stand up and walk to the door to see who was coming in. It was more exhausting than I'd remembered it being, but I loved seeing them all. I heard my person say something like, 'That's the first time he's gotten up under his own power today.' Everyone seemed glad that I was out of bed. I was too, but wow... after the excitement wore off, it was so exhausting to move around.

     After the last visitor left, my person took me outside to do what he called, 'my business.' We went back inside and when we reached the bottom of the stairs, they looked twice as steep and ten times as long as I remembered them being. I looked at my person, and he looked at me. He said, 'Don't worry,* I gotcha* buddy,' and carried me up.

     Then it got even better! Instead of sleeping in my bed, he called me up to sleep on *his* bed. Let me repeat: *I got to sleep in the bed with my person!* We normally have our own beds, but last night we snuggled, and it felt so good to be that close to him. I thought, 'This is where I belong. I will never leave his side.' I didn't feel very well though, and it was hard to breathe sometimes.

     It seems like it started a few months ago. We were playing fetch and I just blacked out. I don't know what happened, but I think I stopped breathing. I could hear my person calling my name. I couldn't move a muscle. He lifted my head, and looked into my eyes. I could see him right there, but couldn't lick his face.

     He said, 'Benny, are you in there?' I couldn't respond. He looked at me, and said, 'Don't worry buddy,* I gotcha. I gotcha* covered.' I started to spin into darkness, but then my lungs took in a deep breath, and I could see again.

     We went to see some doctors, and since then I've heard a lot of words like, 'cardiomyopathy,' 'cancer,' and, 'kidney failure.' All i know is that sometimes I feel okay, and sometimes ... you know ... I just don't. My person gives me pills.

     This morning, I heard my person get up and take a shower. He came back in the room, and smelled so nice. He helped me get up, but this time, I could do it on my own. We got to the top of the stairs, and wow ... they looked long and steep again. He said, '*I gotcha* buddy,' and carried me down.

     I did my business, and we came back inside. He opened a can, a really, really delicious can of wet dog food. Oh man ... I love that stuff!

     Jay showed up again. What a nice surprise! He and my person seemed concerned, but everyone was petting me. It seemed a little like a play, where all the actors were sad, but pretending to be happy. Pretty soon after that, another person showed up. She was wearing doctor pants, and I leaned on her.

     I heard them talk. Everyone looked at my gums, and felt my paws. I heard the doctor pants lady say, 'It's your decision, but he's definitely in that window. I don't want to push you, but looking at his lack of color, I am honestly shocked he's even standing up. In addition to the paws and jowls, look here ...' she pointed at my face, 'This should be pink. It's almost white, and verging toward yellow.'

     My person and Jay went inside to talk about something. When they came back out, I heard my person say, 'I agree. I don't want to wait till he's in absolute agony.' So we went inside. Truth be told, I was feeling pretty badly, even though I was up and walking. It seemed like my whole head was cold, my paws were freezing, and my back legs weren't working right.

     The doctor pants lady said, 'I'll just put this into his muscle. It's a sedative. Then I'll come back over here, and you can just love on him till he's asleep.' My person kissed my face, and looked in my eyes. He was trying not to cry.

     Doctor pants lady gave me a shot of something in the leg. I just looked at my person. He is so awesome. I will always be right by his side.

     He and Jay petted me, and said the nicest things — what a good dog I am, what a good job I've done, how thankful they are to have me in their lives. After a while, my mind started buzzing. FOCUS! I looked back at my person. I love him so much. I drifted again. FOCUS! I can see my person. I love him so much. I will always be right by his side. He knows that. Am I sleepy? FOCUS! I'll always look at him with my whole heart ...

     Doctor pants lady said, 'He must have an incredible will to stay with you. He is really powering through. That's impressive.' My person choked back tears and said, 'I know. This guy lives for me. He is the most devoted soul I've ever met ...' We put our heads together, and closed our eyes. I felt relaxed. I can't really describe it. We looked at each other again. I just felt like riding that buzz, but maybe lying down was better. My person helped me down. Man, that felt gooooooood.

     I felt him and Jay petting me, and heard them talking to me. They love me so much. How lucky am I? Then I felt thousands of hands petting me. Everyone I'd ever known and loved was there, petting me, scratching my ears, and that spot under my collar that makes my leg move. Everyone should try this. It's just amazing!

     Then I felt the doctor pants lady touch my leg. Did I tell you that my person had to have both of my knees repaired? They're titanium, and have served me well, but you know ... I've been feeling a little creaky lately.

     With everyone petting me, the doctor pants lady put another needle in my leg, but this time, as the fluid went in, I couldn't believe ... my knees were perfect! And as I felt it move through my body, the cancer disappeared! And then my kidneys felt better! And finally, even my heart was whole, and healthy! I felt like I had sprung away from all of my sickness. Amazing!

     I saw my person, and Jay, and the lady who lives at our house, Shelly. They seemed to be huddling over something. I walked over to look. It seemed like ... I don't know. It kind of looked like me, but the way I looked when I was feeling really sick, or exhausted. The face was blurred out, so I couldn't really tell, but that poor guy looked like he had been suffering.

     I could tell my person was both relieved and very, very sad. I love him so much. I looked at that me-shaped shell, and I looked at him ... I think he was sad about that shell. I jumped around the room, like a clown, but it seemed like they wanted to be somber, and focus on whatever that thing was they were petting and kissing.

But my person was definitely sad. I leaned on him, like I've done a million times before, but it wasn't quite the same. It felt like his body was a cloud and I passed right through him. So I walked up next to him, sat like a good boy, and my heart whispered to his, 'Don't worry, buddy. *I gotcha* covered.'

I will never leave his side.

He knows that."

_


----------



## Gracie (Mar 12, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> A person really does need to find a doctor who is able to listen and hear what the patient is saying, and who is willing to work with the patient to find a solution.


No such thing.Which is just another notch to add to the "nowadays" list of what todays world is.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 12, 2016)

And before anyone thinks something weird about my post.....don't.
As long as karma is next to me.....I'm here. I will never leave her at the mercy of anyone else.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 12, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > A person really does need to find a doctor who is able to listen and hear what the patient is saying, and who is willing to work with the patient to find a solution.
> ...



There are still some out there though they are a dying breed.  My surgeon is such a doctor--he heard and addressed my fears and wanted to be absolutely certain that I heard and understood his--and knowing that I am a nervous nellie when it comes to medical stuff, he took time to explain in plain English everything I asked and offered some things he knew I would be asking.  He was amazing.   I also have a personal physician, though she is on a personal mission to find SOMETHING wrong with me that she can treat, is pretty good to hear me and explain and take care of whatever the immediate problem is.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 12, 2016)

Problem is, FF, I am on Medi-cal. I can only see their docs. And there is only ONE ra specialist in this county. I can't go to another county. They wont pay for it. See? Just another wall I keep running in to.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 12, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Problem is, FF, I am on Medi-cal. I can only see their docs. And there is only ONE ra specialist in this county. I can't go to another county. They wont pay for it. See? Just another wall I keep running in to.



But. . . if and when you move, you may find a much more satisfactory situation.  Also doctors come and go.  There is always that better place to aspire to. . . .

I am on an HMO that also limits the doctors available for me to see, but being in an urban area, we do have considerably more choice than would be available in a small town setting.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 12, 2016)

My gyno called me yesterday. She rocks. But she is just a gyno. She said she got my blood tests back. She said my thyroid is off the wall crazy. So I looked up thyroid probs and symptoms. Yep. It fits, now that she sees I do not have diabetes. I have to take another blood test in 2 weeks to see if the change in the levothyroxine has helped. Not thru my general doc. He knows nothing, does nothing. I have to go thru her. And she cant help with the torture. I get farmed out for that. But the one Im supposed to be farmed out to wont see me because I refused his insistence on one particular brand of drug...which means hes getting a goodly amount of kickback from them. So..I deal with this shit because I can only rely on me. And Im getting really really tired. I want to be treated like Ben the dog. But there is no one. Just me.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 12, 2016)

There is no place to move to.

Trust me on this bit of wisdom:
You know who your real life friends are when you need them most...and which ones were just flapping their gums IF a circumstance happened where you needed their help. I have found out. Pray nobody else ever gets in that position. Its a very rude, sad, depressing eye opener.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 12, 2016)

We have a free clinic run by a local church.  Any such thing in a county near you?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 12, 2016)

That is who I go to. Where my doc is.
Medi-cal pays for all that. The problem is, the only RA specialist, who I HAVE to see cuz regular docs won't deal with it, refuses to see me.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 12, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Leaving for the little one's first soccer game in a few minutes.
> ...



In the end another girl on the team scored into the wrong goal, unfortunately while the little one was playing goalie.  

They lost pretty badly, 6-1 I think it was, but it was fine.  She had fun playing her first soccer game.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 12, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Things always happen for a reason, GW. I think you have some good plans and now that that is out of the way, you can forge forward! And, this means we here at the CS will be able to keep you cuz if the other thing came to be...you may have been MIA more often than not and we would all miss you.


Time would have been at a premium, certainly.  More importantly, I would have to give up my critters, or face the idea of neglecting them for lack of time.  Yeah, I'll be haunting the CS for a time yet, certainly.  Thanks, Gracie!
How's your situation coming?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 12, 2016)

Gracie said:


> My gyno called me yesterday. She rocks. But she is just a gyno. She said she got my blood tests back. She said my thyroid is off the wall crazy. So I looked up thyroid probs and symptoms. Yep. It fits, now that she sees I do not have diabetes. I have to take another blood test in 2 weeks to see if the change in the levothyroxine has helped. Not thru my general doc. He knows nothing, does nothing. I have to go thru her. And she cant help with the torture. I get farmed out for that. But the one Im supposed to be farmed out to wont see me because I refused his insistence on one particular brand of drug...which means hes getting a goodly amount of kickback from them. So..I deal with this shit because I can only rely on me. And Im getting really really tired. I want to be treated like Ben the dog. But there is no one. Just me.





Gracie said:


> That is who I go to. Where my doc is.
> Medi-cal pays for all that. The problem is, the only RA specialist, who I HAVE to see cuz regular docs won't deal with it, refuses to see me.



All the more reason you should check out the Budwig Protocol.  I have been fighting persistent serious anemia ever since my surgery, and my doctor's prescription (and a gazillion tests to determine the cause) netted nothing.  The numbers on the blood test wouldn't budge.  So since December, I took matters into my own hands, discontinued the ferrous sulfate I had been prescribed and hate taking, and went on the Budwig Protocol--not following it exactly but close enough--and yesterday when I had blood drawn:  1.  Iron levels tested almost normal--they will be normal in another few weeks I'm sure.  2.  RA symptoms in my hands - gone.   3.  A really severe and chronic psoriasis outbreak - hugely improved and getting better week by week.

Overall, bloodwork was perfect across the board except I am still just a tad anemic.

I am a believer.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 12, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I confess, my parents (and most of the family) moved out to Carson in 1996.  It was a different world then and had not yet been "Californicated".  Even parts of NM are californicated, and they are infesting the more "urban" areas of Alaska, as well.  No one moves to the edge of the wilderness, cultivates a lawn and ornamental plants, feeds their froo-froo dogs in the back yard, and then then bitterly complain when the moose chow down on the ornamentals and the bears not only eat Fifi's chow, they eat Fifi, too.  Makes me want to advocate for some kind of test before they are permitted to move here.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 12, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...


Thanks for the info.  I live in Chugiak (North Birchwood) right now but am moving to Willow this summer.  Where did you live?  Why did you leave?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 12, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> A miracle happened this morning. I woke up just in time to see a fox taking my alpha tom off into the woods by his face for breakfast. By the time I could get my rifle, they were gone.... I just lost my damn silky rooster yesterday to a chicken hawk...
> 
> And then a half hour later, Grover showed back up on the porch, covered in slobber, with a large gash over his eye and one down to the bone on his forehead. I fucking love Grover. Kills mice/rats/shrews/moles/rabbits, fights off other tom cats, and now fights off hungry foxes!
> 
> ...


I had only one cat taken by foxes, and she was a cripple.  The Pyrenees is vocal enough when predators show up.  That's why I plan on locating the chicken coops where the LGD has "rule"  I have no doubt the Pyr would kill any predator that attempted to harm her charges.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 12, 2016)

Gracie said:


> And then, if you are in such pain it is non stop, for days at a time, can't work because you are busy crying or trying to ignore the pain or are asleep because you are eating pain pills like candy because the specialist refuses to see you unless you take the drug the drug company is paying him to push on patients so there is no help there....and if you start contemplating not seeing a way out and only a future of pain so bad you think you are being tortured and the future is nothing BUT that pain so you think about offing yourself and talk to someone about it and they turn you in or worse..you do it and you didn't do it well enough and wind up still breathing...THEN you will get a home in a nice little cell with Nurse Ratchet because you can't even end your own suffering because you are "cray cray". Which starts the cycle all over again along with your bestest buddy....the torture of non stop pain who will never ever leave your side because it loves to torment you so much.
> 
> Wow. what a rant. But it had to be done.


Hearts out to you, Gracie!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 12, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Meanwhile, a touching tribute to a dog by the man that loved him so much.
> 
> http://www.dose.com/animals/26921/The-Internet-Is-Bawling-Over-This-Owner-s-Touching-Tribute-To-His-Dog/?utm_source=partners&utm_medium=aol&utm_campaign=tt&icid=maing-grid7|main5|dl16|sec1_lnk2&pLid=128651268
> 
> ...



Dang it!  Made me cry!  My "old lady cat" has an appointment next Wed.  She's got a non-lethal cyst that has ruptured, but surgery might kill her.  Her blood work in August last year was all good, so I might just put up with having to deal with it.  She's 21 this year.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 12, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Problem is, FF, I am on Medi-cal. I can only see their docs. And there is only ONE ra specialist in this county. I can't go to another county. They wont pay for it. See? Just another wall I keep running in to.


OMG!  That totally sucks!  I suppose we just need to accept what is given to us, nyet?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 12, 2016)

Gracie said:


> There is no place to move to.
> 
> Trust me on this bit of wisdom:
> You know who your real life friends are when you need them most...and which ones were just flapping their gums IF a circumstance happened where you needed their help. I have found out. Pray nobody else ever gets in that position. Its a very rude, sad, depressing eye opener.


Alaska awaits!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 12, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile, a touching tribute to a dog by the man that loved him so much.
> ...


Animals live in the present. The surgery is dangerous due to her age, yes. But...without the surgery? FattyCat was 23 years old and got bone cancer. One leg was huge and had a knot the size of a baseball on it. Remove her leg and I would have a 23 year old crippled cat. Maybe he would die while under. Either way....he lived his life. Death being asleep, or death slowly. I'm sorry, hon, that I posted that at the wrong time in your life. 
You have to "speak" for Old Lady Cat. She trusts you to do the right thing and will love you no matter what you choose to do. And if you do go with the surgery and she does not die...then it was not meant for her to leave you yet, and she will be in no pain for a couple more years, right? But if she does  not make it thru the anesthesia...all she will see is your loving face before being knocked out, and know you are with her...whether she has kitty wings, or comes to with a bandage.

Hugs and prayers for you and Old Lady Kitty.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 12, 2016)

Also...wanna apologize to you guys for my whining. Low LOW point today. Very low. And painful. But....I relented and took a pain pill and I feel better and not so depressed. Just knowing I can say what I need to spill in here helps. It truly does. So thank you for allowing me to do it when I need to purge. 
And boy did I need it.

Love you guys. I really do.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 12, 2016)

Emotional and physical pain makes us not ourselves.  That and being very tired.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 12, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Emotional and physical pain makes us not ourselves.  That and being very tired.


Thus no apologies necessary....


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 12, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Also...wanna apologize to you guys for my whining. Low LOW point today. Very low. And painful. But....I relented and took a pain pill and I feel better and not so depressed. Just knowing I can say what I need to spill in here helps. It truly does. So thank you for allowing me to do it when I need to purge.
> And boy did I need it.
> 
> Love you guys. I really do.



We love you too, Gracie.  If you can't whine to your friends now and then, especially when you're on your last nerve, we wouldn't be good for much would we.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 12, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


omg...this reminds me of when I was desk clerk at a motel some miles up the coast in a swanky spot that bragged about the nature that surrounds the resort and the wildlife, etc. The phone would always be ringing off the hook from people in Los Angeles mostly..or from the valley (Fresno, Bakersfield, etc) wanting to book a suite or room because they so much wanted out of the rat race for awhile and enjoy nature......only to arrive, get in their room, then complain about the bear wandering along the creek minding its own business, the birds chirping in the trees outside their patio decks, the crow that would come in the office to say hello to me and the other staff and get a snack of leftover donut and complaining about that dirty bird being on the fancy carpet (even though it never pooped inside), the crickets at night or the hoots of owls were disturbing their sleep. I wanted to strangle each and every one of them. Idiots. Nature to them means animals in cages with a turn on/off switch for their amusement, I guess.


----------



## Kat (Mar 12, 2016)

Gracie said:


> And then, if you are in such pain it is non stop, for days at a time, can't work because you are busy crying or trying to ignore the pain or are asleep because you are eating pain pills like candy because the specialist refuses to see you unless you take the drug the drug company is paying him to push on patients so there is no help there....and if you start contemplating not seeing a way out and only a future of pain so bad you think you are being tortured and the future is nothing BUT that pain so you think about offing yourself and talk to someone about it and they turn you in or worse..you do it and you didn't do it well enough and wind up still breathing...THEN you will get a home in a nice little cell with Nurse Ratchet because you can't even end your own suffering because you are "cray cray". Which starts the cycle all over again along with your bestest buddy....the torture of non stop pain who will never ever leave your side because it loves to torment you so much.
> 
> Wow. what a rant. But it had to be done.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 12, 2016)

Better now. I got thrown a couple of lifelines, which lowered the stress which in turn lowered the swelling which in turn lowered the pain. Just the kindness was enough to do all that. Amazing, init?


----------



## Kat (Mar 12, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Better now. I got thrown a couple of lifelines, which lowered the stress which in turn lowered the swelling which in turn lowered the pain. Just the kindness was enough to do all that. Amazing, init?




Yes, it is. I always hate it for you when you are in such pain.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 12, 2016)

Me too. It sucks. I am not a crier, but today....wow. Even MrG came in to my room and patted me on the back. He didn't know what to do. It was physical pain and mental pain, combined. 

But...that was then. This is now, and I am doing just fine. (Knock on wood). Isn't the pain pill either..that was almost 8 hours ago! Its the kindness. The best pill ever.

Meanwhile.........right now?


----------



## Kat (Mar 12, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Me too. It sucks. I am not a crier, but today....wow. Even MrG came in to my room and patted me on the back. He didn't know what to do. It was physical pain and mental pain, combined.
> 
> But...that was then. This is now, and I am doing just fine. (Knock on wood). Isn't the pain pill either..that was almost 8 hours ago! Its the kindness. The best pill ever.
> 
> Meanwhile.........right now?


----------



## Kat (Mar 12, 2016)

Ugh Time changes tonight, meaning a loss of an hour's sleep. Wish it would be left alone....no one likes it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 12, 2016)

We've been experiencing some serious winds all day.  Took some antiques up to a store in Tularosa and some non-antique stuff up to a junk store in Carrizozo, made $75, driving the Prius cost us about $10 in gas.........  
The trip up was a little windy till we left Alamogordo headed north, then it got serious, drove through a mini habob between Alamagordo and Tularosa but only somewhat dusty up to Carrizozo.  By the time we left Carrizozo headed home it was a full fledged dust/sand storm completely obscuring even the mountains all around us.  The wind is still howling outside, pretty sure I'll have sand dunes on the bottom of the pool tomorrow morning........


----------



## Gracie (Mar 13, 2016)

I wish after we spring forward, it STAYS that way. It's just dumb to keep flipping it back and forth.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 13, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I wish after we spring forward, it STAYS that way. It's just dumb to keep flipping it back and forth.



It also may not do any of the things it's supposed to be good for.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 13, 2016)

Hi guys! I have once again returned. So I'll get right down to it.

I feel sorry for anyone who is asleep now and did not remember to set their clocks forward. Enjoy the chaos during your day as you go to places an hour before they open and wonder why they are still closed, or attend events an hour early and wonder what the hell is going on when you are the only one there.

(Does Nelson laugh, points finger)

Ha Ha!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 13, 2016)

TemplarKormac said:


>



?  It isn't illegal politics for the Coffee Shop is it?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 13, 2016)

TemplarKormac said:


> Hi guys! I have once again returned. So I'll get right down to it.
> 
> I feel sorry for anyone who is asleep now and did not remember to set their clocks forward. Enjoy the chaos during your day as you go to places an hour before they open and wonder why they are still closed, or attend events an hour early and wonder what the hell is going on when you are the only one there.
> 
> ...



Hey TK.  Good to see you.   All is well with you and your grandma?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 13, 2016)

And while we're on the subject, I hate daylight savings time.  It takes me months to reset my biological clock.  I wish they would just pick a time and stay with it year round.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 13, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> And while we're on the subject, I hate daylight savings time.  It takes me months to reset my biological clock.  I wish they would just pick a time and stay with it year round.



The clocks are the same in England. If I remember rightly our clocks will change next week.
Incidentally I tweeted Tim Peake, the British astronaut on the space station today asking him how many sunrises he sees in 24 hours and how he tells what day it is. A Nasa engineer  answered for him, saying he sees 16 sunrises a day and the space station uses Greenwich mean time to tell the time and date.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 13, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And while we're on the subject, I hate daylight savings time.  It takes me months to reset my biological clock.  I wish they would just pick a time and stay with it year round.
> ...



It is a sometimes a real puzzle for us if we work across state lines which Hombre and I did for years.  Texas is Central time except for the El Paso area that is mountain time (or it used to be.)  New Mexico, Colorado, and Utah follows the rest of the country statewide re standard and daylight savings time.  Arizona stays on standard time year round except for the Navajo reservations (which constitute a huge chunk of Arizona) that go on daylight savings time.  You really have to think about it when scheduling appointments.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 13, 2016)

Not much damage due to the wind, at least none that I've seen around the house, the water surface in the pool was coated with Mulberry seed pods, many more than normal and yup, the bottom of the pool looks like mini underwater sand dunes.  Skimmed the seed pods and will have to vacuum the sand.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 13, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


There are other states that are considering opting out of daylight savings time.  DST has always been and still is controversial, Woodrow Wilson first signed it into law in 1918 but it proved so unpopular it was repealed in 1919.  FDR re-instituted it during WWI and it was called "War Time" back then, it stuck.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 13, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



It's strange how it's considered controversial, yet I have never met anyone who liked Daylight Saving.  I don't know if I've ever seen anyone advocate for it at all (in the present, not counting past advocates); the closest I can say for sure I've seen are articles which talk about business lobbies pushing for it.

It isn't even a national thing, each state gets to decide what time it is on their own.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 13, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Almost, but we can't blame FDR.  His daylight savings time order was mostly for the war effort and was discontinued almost immediately after the war.  The one to blame was LBJ--okay LBJ and Congress--who, as an energy savings measure and presumably to increase safety for school children--made it official in 1966.

. . .Contrary to popular opinion, Benjamin Franklin did not invent daylight-saving time. The original idea is credited to New Zealand entomologist George Vernon Hudson, who first presented the idea to the Royal Society of New Zealand, though he suggested two hours instead of one.

The practice wasn’t actually implemented until World War I, when Americans began setting their clocks back as a way to conserve energy. After being repealed for a few years after the war, daylight saving was revived again in 1942 during World War II.

Congress passed the Uniform Time Act in 1966, which formalized the start of daylight saving time on the last Sunday of April and the end on the last Sunday of October. After switching the start dates a few times, in 2007 Congress eventually settled on the start time to the second Sunday in March and the conclusion to the first Sunday in November . . .​ Why daylight saving time is so controversial

The last Sunday in April and the last Sunday in October was a heck of a lot easier to remember than the new dates set in 2007.

But the article confirms that you're right that there is an undercurrent of support to do away with the twice a year time change as it is disruptive and may even been harmful or dangerous to some.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 13, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I am not sure how the people given a chance to vote on daylight savings time year round or standard time year round would vote.  I am pretty sure those folks living in West Texas would opt for standard time--with daylight savings time, it doesn't get fully dark there until well after 9 pm and that makes it difficult to persuade the kids that it is bedtime.  Those folks on the eastern edge of their time zone would almost certainly vote for daylight savings time.  Those who enjoy outdoor activities after work would also opt for daylight savings time.

Then you have GW in Alaska where the days and nights are so different from here it probably doesn't make much difference there.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 13, 2016)

Last weekend some family friends had a wedding near here and my middle daughter made it back from Denver.  This would be the one who had her school locked down this week.  Anyways, she found a Nintendo 64 system at a flea market and was trying find games and controllers while home.  We hit the mother load with three controllers and many games.  I also found a Super Nintendo system and a Nintendo NES System.  The kids had duplicate systems at their Mom's house,  so we went over there and gathered all the unmatched stuff.  Managed to complete a Super Nintendo system over there.  Brought back a Nintendo NES system and was able to finally get it running just now.  Hopefully we can trade some of the duplicate games for a Super Nintendo transformer.  Then that system should work too.  Funny part is the games and systems cost about the same price as they did new.  It was kind of like discovering a buried treasure.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 13, 2016)

YouTube videos rule for fixing Nintendo systems by the way.  I had to disable a chip, clean the games, clean the 72 pin assembly and adjust the pins too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 13, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Last weekend some family friends had a wedding near here and my middle daughter made it back from Denver.  This would be the one who had her school locked down this week.  Anyways, she found a Nintendo 64 system at a flea market and was trying find games and controllers while home.  We hit the mother load with three controllers and many games.  I also found a Super Nintendo system and a Nintendo NES System.  The kids had duplicate systems at their Mom's house,  so we went over there and gathered all the unmatched stuff.  Managed to complete a Super Nintendo system over there.  Brought back a Nintendo NES system and was able to finally get it running just now.  Hopefully we can trade some of the duplicate games for a Super Nintendo transformer.  Then that system should work too.  Funny part is the games and systems cost about the same price as they did new.  It was kind of like discovering a buried treasure.



My old-fashioned Nintendo that I enjoyed in my 40's was one of my most favorite things ever.  I LOVED the Nintendo games - Super Mario and all that.  It has never been the same for me since, but we didn't ever acquire a play station or x-box or anything like that after the Nintendo gave up the ghost.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 13, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys! I have once again returned. So I'll get right down to it.
> ...



Yes ma'am. Grandma had a good day yesterday.


----------



## SixFoot (Mar 13, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...




Moved up there to Eagle River for a woman I met on a chat site I used to own. We upgraded from the apartment to a house out in Chugiak. Left Alaska for the same reason. lol

I don't remember the street name anymore, it was back in 2004. We weren't but a couple miles from Mirror Lake though.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 13, 2016)

This always amazed me. And yes, you can probably guess what I'm watching on tv right now, lol.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 13, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Last weekend some family friends had a wedding near here and my middle daughter made it back from Denver.  This would be the one who had her school locked down this week.  Anyways, she found a Nintendo 64 system at a flea market and was trying find games and controllers while home.  We hit the mother load with three controllers and many games.  I also found a Super Nintendo system and a Nintendo NES System.  The kids had duplicate systems at their Mom's house,  so we went over there and gathered all the unmatched stuff.  Managed to complete a Super Nintendo system over there.  Brought back a Nintendo NES system and was able to finally get it running just now.  Hopefully we can trade some of the duplicate games for a Super Nintendo transformer.  Then that system should work too.  Funny part is the games and systems cost about the same price as they did new.  It was kind of like discovering a buried treasure.
> ...



Duck Hunt with the laughing dog when you missed a round is on the same game.  We also have the pad you put on the floor for track events


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## saveliberty (Mar 14, 2016)

Even the internet has a slow Monday on Daylight Savings Time changeover.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 14, 2016)

I have almost made up my mind to spend three or four hundred pounds upgrading my computer so that I can play doom 4 when it comes out. Its a lot of money just to play one game, but there may be other PC computer games coming out that I will want to play.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 14, 2016)

Good morning everybody, such as it is.  Have I mentioned I HATE daylight savings time?  But there's nothing to do but make the best of it.  Our legislature almost took up the debate to do away with it in New Mexico, but the session closed at the end of February without them doing anything about it.  Maybe next year.

So. . . enjoying my breakfast shake and cruising a bit here and waiting for the pain meds to kick in before I get back to cleaning out closets and such.

Hoping everybody has a decent Monday.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 14, 2016)

Good Morning !

Poor Jake
Shame on people who do stuff like this to their poor animals. 
But I have to admit, it is funny.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 14, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> I have almost made up my mind to spend three or four hundred pounds upgrading my computer so that I can play doom 4 when it comes out. Its a lot of money just to play one game, but there may be other PC computer games coming out that I will want to play.



Why not find some other games to play for now, and wait until Doom gets cheaper?  I almost never spend more than $5 on a game these days.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 14, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I have almost made up my mind to spend three or four hundred pounds upgrading my computer so that I can play doom 4 when it comes out. Its a lot of money just to play one game, but there may be other PC computer games coming out that I will want to play.
> ...



I can relate though.  When you absolutely enjoy playing a particular game and are in the mood to play it, nothing else is quite as satisfying.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 14, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I would never have thought of Ms. Foxy as a gamer!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 14, 2016)

Happy Monday!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 14, 2016)

ChrisL said:


>



LOL, mine too.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 14, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Yeah, but Doom is a first person shooter; there are a billion of those out there to play.  

I actually just finished playing 2 FPS games.  If Dajjal is going for the multiplayer aspect, then sure, playing it when it comes out might be important.  If he is more interested in the single player version (and I think he's talked about that before  ) waiting a while won't make much difference.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 14, 2016)

I used to play Army Men on PlayStation.    Oh yeah!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 14, 2016)

TemplarKormac said:


>



King of the Hill!


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 14, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I have almost made up my mind to spend three or four hundred pounds upgrading my computer so that I can play doom 4 when it comes out. Its a lot of money just to play one game, but there may be other PC computer games coming out that I will want to play.
> ...


I'll go up to $20 for a game but even that is rare, usually it's when a $60 game I want goes on sale otherwise it's mostly $5 to $10 games.  I only paid over $30 once for a game I rarely play........ obviously won't do that again.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 14, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



There is no WAY I could bring myself to spend that much on a silly game.    I'm not rich!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 14, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I spent roughly $40 on Rise of Nations Patriots when it first came out, and it became one of my favorite things to do when I needed to escape for awhile and regroup.  It was money well spent.  Most of the games I have on my computer were $10 to $20 dollars though--all downloaded from CDs I purchased--and I think I've gotten my money's worth over the years.  So much of my work and avocations require intense mental concentration and focus and are sometimes physically and emotionally draining.   A computer game helps me unwind, get my mind off things, and generally regroup.  It's almost a kind of therapy.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 14, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Once I beat a game, that is usually it for me.  I'm done with it.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 14, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I found a site called Cheap Shark which lists game deals from various places.  They have a list of game deals each week, you can also search for particular games and by price.  There are 8-10 different sites they link to with deals, including Amazon and Steam.

The one thing about it is the games are all downloaded.  No CD/DVD.  If you really want a physical copy it isn't helpful.  These days that isn't a big concern most of the time, with big outlets like Steam being so reliable/reputable.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 14, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



It depends on the game for me.  There are some I've gone back and played and still liked.  Most of the time, though, I'm with you.  When I beat a game I move on to another.  I happen to be a gamer, though, and usually have multiple games waiting to be played.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 14, 2016)

I used to like the James Bond game too.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 14, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I used to like the James Bond game too.



My friends and I spent hours and hours and hours playing Goldeneye.  We would split it to two TVs then put tin foil over half of the screen so you couldn't see where your opponent was.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 14, 2016)

You can also try different websites that have free games to play.  I sometimes go to one called freeworldgroup.com.  There are hundreds of games to play there, some are actually pretty fun.  I usually play card games or tower defense when I use it.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 14, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I used to like the James Bond game too.
> ...



I still have N64 and James Bond.  Maybe I'll play it later today.  I haven't played in years.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Mar 14, 2016)

Here's the up-date on Mrs. BBD...  Her knee replacement surgery was a great success.  Her rehab has gone terrific and she is now having no pain at all.  Looks like this event is history.  Time to take her off the list Foxy.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 14, 2016)

I can afford to spend money, as I got a substantial inheritance from an uncle. But PC computer games that I want to play are becoming a rarity. Doom 4 is the kind of single player, first person shooter that I like. But my computer is too slow, even though it is only a year old. So if I want to play it I will have to upgrade.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 14, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Here's the up-date on Mrs. BBD...  Her knee replacement surgery was a great success.  Her rehab has gone terrific and she is now having no pain at all.  Looks like this event is history.  Time to take her off the list Foxy.



Woo hoo.  I am most pleased to do so BBD and it sure sounds like answered prayer or result of positive vibes to me.  So happy you got the results you needed and wanted.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 14, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> I can afford to spend money, as I got a substantial inheritance from an uncle. But PC computer games that I want to play are becoming a rarity. Doom 4 is the kind of single player, first person shooter that I like. But my computer is too slow, even though it is only a year old. So if I want to play it I will have to upgrade.



I just played 2 single player FPS games that I got for cheap.  Both may have come out in 2013.  One is called Sniper Elite: Nazi Zombie Army.  If you like sniping when playing a FPS, this gives plenty of opportunity for it.  You also get some slowed down, cinematic views when you make kills from long distance.  The other game is Dead Effect.  That one seemed a bit like a rip off of Dead Space, but I never played Dead Space, only watched someone else a bit, so I could be wrong.

In both cases you have a single player, first person shooter, where you get to shoot a bunch of zombies.  They were both dark and spooky in style, very much like I remember from Doom.

You can get Dead Effect for a dollar on Steam right now.  The Sniper Elite Nazi Zombie Army games, both 1 and 2, are currently $3.74 each on Steam.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## Dajjal (Mar 14, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> If you like sniping when playing a FPS, this gives plenty of opportunity for it.



Thanks for the info on those games. I will investigate them on steam.  I do like using sniping as a strategy in shooter games. I like picking off enemies before they spot you. One game you get to snipe people is 'Wolfenstein  the new order'. In fact I was just looking at it and I may play it again. That will keep me occupied until doom 4 comes out.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 14, 2016)

Just got a call from the Doc's office this afternoon and Hubby is suppose to go in Wednesday for Lab tests.
Then they will call us back for the results.
Hopefully the penicillin got the infection.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 14, 2016)

As for the potential NV job, instead of going up and spending all that money they're doing a Skype interview on Friday.  She explained her concerns and they did tell her they had 6 other candidates so we're not holding our breath.  Even so it appears we're out $160 as I used the Priceline Express Deal to book a room and they don't give refunds, I missed the fine print.  Sent them a nasty-gram and told them they just lost a customer.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 14, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> As for the potential NV job, instead of going up and spending all that money they're doing a Skype interview on Friday.  She explained her concerns and they did tell her they had 6 other candidates so we're not holding our breath.  Even so it appears we're out $160 as I used the Priceline Express Deal to book a room and they don't give refunds, I missed the fine print.  Sent them a nasty-gram and told them they just lost a customer.



Ewww.  I would report them to the BBB and find some place to give them a rating and a piece of your mind too.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 14, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > As for the potential NV job, instead of going up and spending all that money they're doing a Skype interview on Friday.  She explained her concerns and they did tell her they had 6 other candidates so we're not holding our breath.  Even so it appears we're out $160 as I used the Priceline Express Deal to book a room and they don't give refunds, I missed the fine print.  Sent them a nasty-gram and told them they just lost a customer.
> ...


BBB won't matter as it's in their fine print (buyer beware).


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 14, 2016)

Oh and it looks like Saint Drunks Day is coming up Thursday.  Great day to stay home..........


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 14, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Just got a call from the Doc's office this afternoon and Hubby is suppose to go in Wednesday for Lab tests.
> Then they will call us back for the results.
> Hopefully the penicillin got the infection.



Been thinking about you a lot lately Peach, and hoping things were turning around for you and the mister.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 14, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Well probably so.  And most airlines offering discounted fares do sell mostly nonrefundable tickets so that's probably what Priceline is dealing with.  But is does suck.

If I was running a service like that, I would have a question pop up when you hit the buy button--you do understand that this discounted fare is nonrefundable?  You answer yes.  Do you still want to buy this ticket?  You answer yes.  Then and then only would the website accept the order.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 14, 2016)

Ran across this on Facebook just now and though it was kind of neat.

The caption (and I wonder who bothered to calculate this):
Mercury Venus and Saturn over the pyramids of Giza
The phenomenon happens once in 2373 years.Yesterday


----------



## peach174 (Mar 14, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Just got a call from the Doc's office this afternoon and Hubby is suppose to go in Wednesday for Lab tests.
> ...




Thank you very much.
Yes every 5 to 7 years for the last 20 years, he gets these weird mysterious infections - from very serious of being in the hospital with a blood infection, a fever of 105 and then the next day he is just fine, to this type where he gets different types of infections throughout his whole body, but he does not need to be hospitalized. It's very weird and his Doctors thinks so too.
I hope the pills knocked it out and it was caught early.
He has this urinary infection but then he had a big swelling at the bottom of one of his hands where he had cut himself about 4 or 5  days ago (it was healing just fine and then boom). He went to the emergency to see if it should have been lanced and the emergency doc said no wait and see if the penicillin helps.
It did, the swelling went down just about 3 hours later and then no trace of it what- so- ever by the next morning.
This disease is just awful when it flares up.
I am just so tired right now, but he is getting better and we will see what the tests say when we get them back, however long that is.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 14, 2016)

Prolly just an allergy to getting older peach.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 14, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


>



    Still picking up and dropping off twice a day.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 14, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Prolly just an allergy to getting older peach.



He was in his forties 20 years ago when this happened for the 1st time.
It's his M.S.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 14, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I will change about 50 car clocks this week.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 14, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


That's the nastygram I sent to Priceline.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 14, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Happy, happy, joy, joy.........


----------



## Gracie (Mar 14, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> As for the potential NV job, instead of going up and spending all that money they're doing a Skype interview on Friday.  She explained her concerns and they did tell her they had 6 other candidates so we're not holding our breath.  Even so it appears we're out $160 as I used the Priceline Express Deal to book a room and they don't give refunds, I missed the fine print.  Sent them a nasty-gram and told them they just lost a customer.


Yelp them. I also think it's illegal...regardless of fine print...to not give a refund because you gave more than 24 hour advance notice. AND...keep track, because you can call the place to see if the room has been booked. If so..they cannot keep your money AND the money they got from the room by new people.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 14, 2016)

Oh. Never mind. You booked air flight. yeah...they don't give refunds on discounted tickets. Sorry. I thought you were talking about the room.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 14, 2016)

Meanwhile...met a guy today that wanted to see the room I have coming up for rent in April. We liked him and he liked us, so after calling references, etc, I gave him a call and said "show me the money" (deposit). Not only did he bring the deposit, he also paid for aprils rent although he will not be moving in til april 1st!  And, its a month to month tenancy, cuz I explained to him about the home owner being weird lately and no telling what might happen in the next couple of months. He said no problem and signed the room rental agreement.

Whew!!! One less thing to worry about! And now I can sock more money away until the Dreaded Day, whenever that happens. This weekend...I'm having a yard sale. Selling all my treasures in my room I love except for a very few things I cannot and flat out refuse to get rid of..and are small. The rest? Going going gone. And the money saved for the Move Wherever We Are Moving pot.

And MrG is going thru his tools and the shit in his room. That man is a hoarder.


----------



## Kat (Mar 14, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Meanwhile...met a guy today that wanted to see the room I have coming up for rent in April. We liked him and he liked us, so after calling references, etc, I gave him a call and said "show me the money" (deposit). Not only did he bring the deposit, he also paid for aprils rent although he will not be moving in til april 1st!  And, its a month to month tenancy, cuz I explained to him about the home owner being weird lately and no telling what might happen in the next couple of months. He said no problem and signed the room rental agreement.
> 
> Whew!!! One less thing to worry about! And now I can sock more money away until the Dreaded Day, whenever that happens. This weekend...I'm having a yard sale. Selling all my treasures in my room I love except for a very few things I cannot and flat out refuse to get rid of..and are small. The rest? Going going gone. And the money saved for the Move Wherever We Are Moving pot.
> 
> And MrG is going thru his tools and the shit in his room. That man is a hoarder.





Kinda mixed news there. Happy you found a renter, still sad for the other things going on with you. But, I have faith you will come out on top!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 14, 2016)

I hope so. And to ad to my stress level.....like, as if I need any more....I am out of cigs, so I bought a pack. It has to last me TWO DAYS. I have to go to the car to have a cig. No easy access like just walking 5 steps to the back door and lighting up. Nope. Gotta go all thru the house to the front yard, thru the gate to my car to light one up.  If I still feel wonky after the major cut back, I will buy another pack. Cold turkey completely day is March 28th. I marked it on my calendar.

Be prepared for shitloads of pics in multiple threads and silence on my end. I don't wanna bark at anyone so...


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 15, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Oh. Never mind. You booked air flight. yeah...they don't give refunds on discounted tickets. Sorry. I thought you were talking about the room.


No, it was only a room.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 15, 2016)

Ok. So if you know the motel name, call the front desk and if you were told which room # you were to get, ask them to connect you. Say you are a family member and just wanted to make sure they arrived safely. If that room is booked, they CANNOT keep your money AND take money for an occupied room. Can't do it. Nope.

Employees sign waivers at jobs where they run a register, saying THEY are responsible for that register if it is short at the end of their shift and that management can take that amount from their check. WRONG. Signature or not. 

So...their piddly small print means squat.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 15, 2016)

Actually, if you are really bored, you could start a class action lawsuit against all motels on that discount website that refused to refund rooms but still booked them anyway.


----------



## SixFoot (Mar 15, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I got a wild hair back in 2013 and built a beast of a desktop completely from scratch.
8 core AMD (4Ghz)
16GB RAM (2133Mhz)
3GB VRAM
4TB SSHD (2TB for each RAID0 config)
Liquid cooling for CPU, 8 case fans, long rang wireless mouse/keyboard, USB 3.0, firewire, blah blah blah.

...and three years later, it hardly ever even gets powered on...... to play Warcraft 3 with my wife and a couple friends on the LAN.

Cool desktop though, right?


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 15, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Actually, if you are really bored, you could start a class action lawsuit against all motels on that discount website that refused to refund rooms but still booked them anyway.


Unfortunately it's not the motels, they don't get the money if I don't check in because we pay Priceline who then pays the motels.  If Priceline doesn't receive confirmation of our having checked in they keep the money.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 15, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, if you are really bored, you could start a class action lawsuit against all motels on that discount website that refused to refund rooms but still booked them anyway.
> ...



Well its a crappy way to do business in my opinion.  On their end I mean.  Not yours.

We have never used one of those services but I had been considering it.  No more.  We will continue to deal directly with the hotels and car rental companies so we can cancel if we need to.  We're sort of stuck with nonrefundable airline tickets though as we can never afford full price for the refundable kind..


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 15, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


With the car rental I went through their website then I checked the travel sites for a comparison, I received a better deal through the car rental company than the travel site's supposed 40% discount.  From now on I'll deal directly with the retailer.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 15, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Since I have never dealt with one of those travel 'find your best price' services on line, I hadn't thought about it.  With airline tickets, we are usually stuck, with nonrefundable tickets anyway so you can't blame the travel service.  But with the motel rooms, if their arrangements with the hotels/motels is that they pay for the room only after the customer checks in, then they probably get to keep a lot of payments for unused hotel rooms.  That's probably why they can offer the discounts.  Again it is a crappy way to do business but I guess it works for folks who never have to cancel.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 15, 2016)

Okay I feel better.  Return to your regular scheduled programming.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 15, 2016)

Been cleaning all day and the allergy rate today was over 10 on a scale up to 12 so right now I feel like sludge........


----------



## Gracie (Mar 15, 2016)

Me too.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## saveliberty (Mar 16, 2016)

A single large lightning bolt last night.  It appears it was focused on taking out my computer.  Hoping it is just the power supply. 

Our local radio station is owned by Irish-Americans, guess what I am listening to this morning?

Good chance I will be out numbered watching grandkids this afternoon.  Maybe I can still recruit some assistants.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## peach174 (Mar 16, 2016)

Morning !


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 16, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> A single large lightning bolt last night.  It appears it was focused on taking out my computer.  Hoping it is just the power supply.
> 
> Our local radio station is owned by Irish-Americans, guess what I am listening to this morning?
> 
> Good chance I will be out numbered watching grandkids this afternoon.  Maybe I can still recruit some assistants.



Hombre's computer was zapped by lightning twice before we got the heavy duty surge protectors with battery backup etc.  But the fix was quick and relatively cheap each time, just a pain to haul the computer into the repair shop.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 16, 2016)

Good morning everybody.  A beautiful day in Albuquerque.  I have a doctor's appointment shortly that I'm actually looking forward to as I hope she'll back off trying to find something wrong with me.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 16, 2016)

Okay, the wife received a call for a job in........... Albuquerque, one of the places we decided we'd prefer to be.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, the wife received a call for a job in........... Albuquerque, one of the places we decided we'd prefer to be.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2016)

*Happy Saint Patricks day!*
*



*


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 17, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
For every happiness for Sherry and WQ,
Sherry’s Mom,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
Mr. And Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Mr. Kat and Kat's mom
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Againsheila, Alan, Noomi, Spoonman, Freedombecki, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 17, 2016)

blackhawk said:


>


Oh yes we were!!! We just lucked out to live to tell about it, lol.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 17, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



It is indeed such a cruel disease--I have friends and a family member dealing with it and have some sense of what you are going through.

For what it is worth--I have mentioned this to Gracie to deal with her RA--you might want to read up on the Budwig protocol.  There's all kinds of info if you type it into your browser.  It was primarily developed to deal with cancer but a lot of us have found it effective on all sorts of other autoimmune issues like RA, in my case pernicious anemia and early symptoms of RA, and many with MS have also been helped.  At any rate it couldn't hurt to give it a look.

If it interests you and Mr. Peach, I have all sorts of tips to make it pleasant and something to actually look forward to every morning.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 17, 2016)

In honor of St. Patty's Day--this contains a succession of short Irish blessing videos.  You can just start it and enjoy the soothing music while doing other things:


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 17, 2016)

I'm still alive! Busy, as usual except for today. It is my one day off and I have managed to get my robe on, fix lunch and have a couple cups of coffee.
Saturday night at Doc's will be a rally big deal. We are having a band in from Nashville that has a couple LPs on the country charts and has written a #1 country hit for another band. They (John and Jacob) will be sharing the stage with our most often used The Jason Abel Project. 
Local bands around here normally get $100/man for a 4 hour show. which means I need to sell $1,200 worth of alcohol just to break even. Normally, we'll make a few bucks, but we get new faces in the door. The last time we had Jason, we did pretty well, actually, but nothing I could do short of charging a $25 cover could justify having a $500/man 5 piece group at Doc's. The band stopped by as customers a while back and after some back and forth, they are playing for the big bucks Friday night at a 500 seat venue on the beach and for local band money at our place on Saturday. (after advertising us at the beach)


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 17, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> I'm still alive! Busy, as usual except for today. It is my one day off and I have managed to get my robe on, fix lunch and have a couple cups of coffee.
> Saturday night at Doc's will be a rally big deal. We are having a band in from Nashville that has a couple LPs on the country charts and has written a #1 country hit for another band. They (John and Jacob) will be sharing the stage with our most often used The Jason Abel Project.
> Local bands around here normally get $100/man for a 4 hour show. which means I need to sell $1,200 worth of alcohol just to break even. Normally, we'll make a few bucks, but we get new faces in the door. The last time we had Jason, we did pretty well, actually, but nothing I could do short of charging a $25 cover could justify having a $500/man 5 piece group at Doc's. The band stopped by as customers a while back and after some back and forth, they are playing for the big bucks Friday night at a 500 seat venue on the beach and for local band money at our place on Saturday. (after advertising us at the beach)



Wish I could be there Ernie.  I won't be helping with the $1,200 in alcohol sales, but a $25 cover charge would be worth it just to have a laid back evening with a good band.  Do they do the Texas two-step in Alabama?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 17, 2016)

And I know we all do our dangdest to keep politics and other controversial stuff that nobody ever agrees on out of the Coffee Shop, but honestly, I am sooooo tired of the current silly season, so. . . .


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 17, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still alive! Busy, as usual except for today. It is my one day off and I have managed to get my robe on, fix lunch and have a couple cups of coffee.
> ...


They do a bit of two step in these parts. We wear cowboy boots and hats too.
The cover charge is a sticking point for me. We've had live entertainment about 150 times since we opened and have NEVER had a cover. I've seen too many places charging $5 to get in the door chasing away a potential $40 bar tab.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 18, 2016)

This is a shot of John and Jacob at their recent show in Kansas City. If you think the crowd is big, I saw a photo of them today taken last Saturday in Sydney Australia playing to 40,000. Now you see why I'm excited.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> And I know we all do our dangdest to keep politics and other controversial stuff that nobody ever agrees on out of the Coffee Shop, but honestly, I am sooooo tired of the current silly season, so. . . .



Am I missing something?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

I've got the day off today.  No work until tomorrow at 4 PM!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 18, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And I know we all do our dangdest to keep politics and other controversial stuff that nobody ever agrees on out of the Coffee Shop, but honestly, I am sooooo tired of the current silly season, so. . . .
> ...



That was followed by a photo of a lizard with a butterfly on its head (and the caption said just that:  I am sick of politics so here is a picture of a lizard with a butterfly on its head.)  Somehow that doesn't come out as funny as the graphic did.

Don't know what happened to the picture though.  One minute it was there and then it went away


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Oh, I thought it was something REALLY controversial and you had decided to delete it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 18, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



And now the photo seems to be back?  It is for me anyway.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I still don't see anything!  That happens with pictures on this site sometimes.  They must get lost in the void.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


>



I edited this to put my answer in a spoiler so that other people can find the mistake.  Sorry about that.  



Spoiler



Two "the" in the sentence.    Editing is part of my job.  Lol.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 18, 2016)

Well it seems Spring is springing!  Yesterday I saw a crab apple tree in full bloom.  there it stood on Anderson Boulevard all decked out in bright pink like a young girl's first stab at lipstick.  I saw a forsythia starting to blush in lemon yellow blossoms, still too shy or reluctant to pop all at once.  The tulips bordering the North Portico of the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate are showing me that they survived yet another winter.  It's time to go out and clear away the last remnants of Autumn leaves and dog poo that surround them now.  But the weatherman says we might have yet an inch or two of snow to watch Saturday night into Sunday morning.

The director of the famed Easter Pageant on the Hillside gave me a new script in *LARGE PRINT* to help me with my Mr. Magoo vision.  My cataracts should be a memory by mid April as surgery has been scheduled.  Left eye on the 14th, right eye on the 21st.

Mom wants to drive me to the out patient clinic.  How many times in your life do you get a chance to pull a really great practical joke?  After the surgery and the receptionist lets Mom back to the Recovery room, I think I'll raise my hands in the air and ask "Mom?  Is that you?"  and then feel her face.

That will either drive her batty or give her a giggle.  Either way I can't resist!


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 18, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Well it seems Spring is springing!  Yesterday I saw a crab apple tree in full bloom.  there it stood on Anderson Boulevard all decked out in bright pink like a young girl's first stab at lipstick.  I saw a forsythia starting to blush in lemon yellow blossoms, still too shy or reluctant to pop all at once.  The tulips bordering the North Portico of the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate are showing me that they survived yet another winter.  It's time to go out and clear away the last remnants of Autumn leaves and dog poo that surround them now.  But the weatherman says we might have yet an inch or two of snow to watch Saturday night into Sunday morning.
> 
> The director of the famed Easter Pageant on the Hillside gave me a new script in *LARGE PRINT* to help me with my Mr. Magoo vision.  My cataracts should be a memory by mid April as surgery has been scheduled.  Left eye on the 14th, right eye on the 21st.
> 
> ...



I wish I had as pleasant a way to tell that Spring has arrived.  For me it's the fact that I've gotten my first tick bites of the year.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Well it seems Spring is springing!  Yesterday I saw a crab apple tree in full bloom.  there it stood on Anderson Boulevard all decked out in bright pink like a young girl's first stab at lipstick.  I saw a forsythia starting to blush in lemon yellow blossoms, still too shy or reluctant to pop all at once.  The tulips bordering the North Portico of the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate are showing me that they survived yet another winter.  It's time to go out and clear away the last remnants of Autumn leaves and dog poo that surround them now.  But the weatherman says we might have yet an inch or two of snow to watch Saturday night into Sunday morning.
> ...



Already??  Gosh, we are supposed to get more snow this weekend!


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 18, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> I wish I had as pleasant a way to tell that Spring has arrived. For me it's the fact that I've gotten my first tick bites of the year


 
You want to be careful of tick bites. They can cause dangerous diseases that should be treated early, or they cause serious problems. We have a new tick in Britain that kills dogs. We also have some dangerous spiders called false black widows, that give poisonous bites. They are probably foreign immigrants.
I have not seen any yet but I have seen two moths in my flat, and I swatted them both. The plan is to swat and spray and kill this seasons moths before they have time to lay eggs.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 18, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I'm still not seeing it here


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 18, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



I wondered if it was snowing at your house.

Sunny, gentle breeze, and 71 here today.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 18, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Really weird.  I reappeared for me and shows up in this quote as I am typing.  Hmmmm.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Not yet.  We're supposed to get a little on Sunday.  It was actually a decent day today, sunny with a high of about 50, a little windy though.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



This happens in the funny pictures thread all the time.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 18, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



sentence has the error.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 18, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 67956



Got it.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 18, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



75 here today, although it's supposed to get a bit chilly this weekend.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 18, 2016)

The wife had the two interviews today, Phoenix and Nevada, both online (Skype and Web-X).  The problem (if one sees it that way) is Nevada almost seems to want her, we're getting the impression she's the top candidate for the job.  We're still thinking it's expensive with a seriously lack of available properties and what if the job doesn't work out?  We'd be stuck in an expensive area with few resources.  Plus there seems to be multiple clinics in both Nevada and Kalifornia so there'd be some obvious travel involved.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 18, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 67956


Kind of 8 differences.
Or 1, depending on perspective.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 18, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> The wife had the two interviews today, Phoenix and Nevada, both online (Skype and Web-X).  The problem (if one sees it that way) is Nevada almost seems to want her, we're getting the impression she's the top candidate for the job.  We're still thinking it's expensive with a seriously lack of available properties and what if the job doesn't work out?  We'd be stuck in an expensive area with few resources.  Plus there seems to be multiple clinics in both Nevada and Kalifornia so there'd be some obvious travel involved.



If your gut tells you it's a bad idea, you probably ought to listen to it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 18, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
For every happiness for Sherry and WQ,
Sherry’s Mom,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
Mr. And Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Mr. Kat and Kat's mom
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Againsheila, Alan, Noomi, Spoonman, Freedombecki, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The wife had the two interviews today, Phoenix and Nevada, both online (Skype and Web-X).  The problem (if one sees it that way) is Nevada almost seems to want her, we're getting the impression she's the top candidate for the job.  We're still thinking it's expensive with a seriously lack of available properties and what if the job doesn't work out?  We'd be stuck in an expensive area with few resources.  Plus there seems to be multiple clinics in both Nevada and Kalifornia so there'd be some obvious travel involved.
> ...


Initially it was an exciting possibility at first, however a day later we started having second thoughts.  Not sure if it's a gut feeling or just fear/caution of what happened to us the last two times.  I keep asking upstairs for help and guidance and the Nevada job (which we thought was gone) keeps popping back up.  Still..........


----------



## Kat (Mar 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we keep vigil for:
> 
> ...





What a beautiful picture!!  ♥♥♥


----------



## Gracie (Mar 19, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> The wife had the two interviews today, Phoenix and Nevada, both online (Skype and Web-X).  The problem (if one sees it that way) is Nevada almost seems to want her, we're getting the impression she's the top candidate for the job.  We're still thinking it's expensive with a seriously lack of available properties and what if the job doesn't work out?  We'd be stuck in an expensive area with few resources.  Plus there seems to be multiple clinics in both Nevada and Kalifornia so there'd be some obvious travel involved.


I have found a lot of nice properties on the border of Nev and Cali, Ringel. Keep looking! Maybe a podunk little town with a small commute?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 19, 2016)

Meanwhile...I had my yard sale this morning. SO MUCH STUFF. And by noon, we shut it down cuz it IS a friday and people stopped coming. However, the second sale is tomorrow, so I can try to dump the rest of it. We made $570.00!!

And the sad news is....Moki's sister, sweetpea, died yesterday. Heart failure. Vet could do no more and she was in such pain from bloating even though she would not eat, couldn't pee or poop and gasped for breath. So...they put her down. They buried her in the back yard very deep because they plan to move and didn't have the money to cremate her and I just don't have the money to pay for it, I am very sad to say. She was my BIL's companion dog...and for 12 long years, they were hooked at the hip. They called to let us know and I said they should come here so BIL can hug Sweetpeas brother and get away for a day and SIL can help me with the sale. So..they got here at around 11pm last night, left around 1pm. Poor BIL was just out of it. Sad, cried once in awhile (he is 77 years old), and I am trying to soothe him and do the sale at the same time. I told Moki. He understood, too. I just said "sweetpea...(his ears perked up)....all gone" and waved my hands. Then I said " sweetpea (no more perked ears..just sad eyes) went with Gracie" and he laid his head in my hand, licked my fingers (he never licks me), then went back under daddys bed. Karma was there too. Her ears were all perked up too, but those two faces, staring at me, hearing what I said, the All Gone....the sad faces....they know. Then when the inlaws showed up and no Sweetpea...they greeted BIL so gently and hung out by him all day and Karma is like my shadow, but she stuck close to BIL in MrGs room while we were outside with the buyers with all of us checking in on in turns.

All around sad sad sad. BIL asked if he could take Moki home for a week, then bring him back and Daddy (MrG) said he is so sorry...but HELL no. We won't have Moki long either, and we keep him close.

This is sweetpea and Moki when I first brought them home 12 years ago. I handed Moki (the brown one) to MrG, and SIL handed Sweetpea to BIL at the same time and it was a chorus of "awwwwwwwwwwwwww!" and from then on...all of them were inseparable. They were so small, they fit in the guys palms.


----------



## SixFoot (Mar 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


>



Aside from the grammar? The "8" appears black while the rest of the numbers correspond with the visible light spectrum (ROY G BIV).


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 19, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I hear the concern.  I suspect you'll know what to do when you have to decide.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 19, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I think everybody is pretty sure that the sentence structure is the intended problem but you have a great eye.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 19, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Actually, the 8 looks like a dark purple to me.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


I'm watching weather forecasts on both the Youngstown and Pittsburgh stations.  Youngstown is about forty miles north and Pittsburgh is about forty miles east of here.  Youngstown is optimistic, Pittsbirgh not so much. But it's supposed to be wet snow and it should melt on the pavement.  Black ice is the concern, so I'm off this afternoon to run errands.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 19, 2016)

I noticed the color spectrum was off with the black number too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 19, 2016)

Good morning all.  I don't know the exact date/day, but I have a feeling that our Sherry and WelfareQueen are tying the knot sometime this weekend, and I'm sure our entire Coffee Shop family join me in wishing them every happiness.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 19, 2016)

A tough funeral yesterday, when the kids acknowledge dad was a difficult person with no firm idea on his relationship with God.  Proud that the kids turned it into a opportunity to get folks to think about it all.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  I don't know the exact date/day, but I have a feeling that our Sherry and WelfareQueen are tying the knot today, and I'm sure our entire Coffee Shop family join me in wishing them every happiness.



Do we call her SherryQueen now?


----------



## peach174 (Mar 19, 2016)

Good Morning !
Everyone have a great weekend.
Hubby has Doc appointment on Thursday afternoon for test results. Fingers crossed.


----------



## SixFoot (Mar 19, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Looks purple on the laptop, but looked black on the tablet before coffee. Carry on, people!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 19, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Be careful out there Nosmo.  We're quite fond of you, you know.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 19, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Good Morning !
> Everyone have a great weekend.
> Hubby has Doc appointment on Thursday afternoon for test results. Fingers crossed.



Sending all kinds of positive vibes for great test results, Peach.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 19, 2016)

.rehto hcae egnellahc ot ekil eW


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 19, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> .rehto hcae egnellahc ot ekil eW



Sometimes.  And sometimes we have all the egnellahc we can handle without any extra help.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 19, 2016)

.hguone eurT


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


You're turning my head!


----------



## peach174 (Mar 19, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...




But it's true. 
We are quite fond of you.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 19, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> .rehto hcae egnellahc ot ekil eW


You were watching this video........


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 19, 2016)

Was going to take a day trip today but both the wife and I have been staying up very late, allergy season and we both do better in the evening through early morning.  Allergen counts are much lower during that time frame, she decided to go back to bed, I'm gonna try to stick it out and see if I can get to sleep before 4 am..........


----------



## Sherry (Mar 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  I don't know the exact date/day, but I have a feeling that our Sherry and WelfareQueen are tying the knot sometime this weekend, and I'm sure our entire Coffee Shop family join me in wishing them every happiness.



Thanks, Foxy. We head off Monday on our honeymoon. I'm super excited to visit Savannah and Charleston... romantic cities, as well as filled with history, which we both love. We were going to also do Asheville, but decided to take our time and save that for a fall trip and enjoy the autumn scenery.


----------



## Sherry (Mar 19, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all.  I don't know the exact date/day, but I have a feeling that our Sherry and WelfareQueen are tying the knot today, and I'm sure our entire Coffee Shop family join me in wishing them every happiness.
> ...



I prefer Princess.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 19, 2016)

Sherry said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



So Welfare is good with WelfarePrincess?  I have no problem with it.


----------



## Sherry (Mar 19, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Don't make me get all mushy and tell you that he's my Prince Charming. He's super smart and hot as hell...definitely the whole package.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 19, 2016)

Sherry said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...




Awwwwwwwwww.......... so sweet.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 19, 2016)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all.  I don't know the exact date/day, but I have a feeling that our Sherry and WelfareQueen are tying the knot sometime this weekend, and I'm sure our entire Coffee Shop family join me in wishing them every happiness.
> ...



I am soooooooo thrilled for both of you.  Even get a little teary thinking about it.  Safe travels and the best honeymoon ever!!!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm working on my frock coat, was kinda confusing because there are cutouts for double and single breasted, meant to do double breasted but accidentally cut for single.  Well all of that's figured out, have most of the facing and interfacing sewn together and I read something in the instructions I somehow missed with the first two readings, I need tailor's felt for the under collar.  Now I need to figure out where to find 100% wool tailor's felt........


----------



## Gracie (Mar 19, 2016)

I am so happy for you both. I think the whole of USMB should know cuz I am THRILLED for you both. Just thrilled!


----------



## peach174 (Mar 19, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> I'm working on my frock coat, was kinda confusing because there are cutouts for double and single breasted, meant to do double breasted but accidentally cut for single.  Well all of that's figured out, have most of the facing and interfacing sewn together and I read something in the instructions I somehow missed with the first two readings, I need tailor's felt for the under collar.  Now I need to figure out where to find 100% wool tailor's felt........



Ah so that is what I was looking at that I thought maybe needed some altering.  
Yes that would do it alright.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 19, 2016)

Meanwhile....after todays yard sale, combined with yesterdays...grand total was about $870 bucks plus change. It was a good sign when people paid for stuff but had to go home to get their trucks cuz stuff wouldn't fit!!!

The rest of the crap is out on the curb as a Curb Alert Free Stuff, the stuff we will try again later one is back in the shed in about 4 boxes. Whew. I am so glad that is over. I am just EXHAUSTED, but pleased.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 19, 2016)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all.  I don't know the exact date/day, but I have a feeling that our Sherry and WelfareQueen are tying the knot sometime this weekend, and I'm sure our entire Coffee Shop family join me in wishing them every happiness.
> ...



Happy Honeymoon !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
May you have a long and happy marriage.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## peach174 (Mar 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


>




What?
Your giving them a house that's messed up for their honeymoon?  

No really seriously, someone really mess up on that cement job.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 19, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
For every happiness for Sherry and WQ,
Sherry’s Mom,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
Mr. And Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Nosmo's eye surgery,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Againsheila, Alan, Noomi, Spoonman, Freedombecki, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 20, 2016)

I left Doc's early (11:30) tonight. We had a photo shoot for Southern Rambler magazine today and I worked my butt off on some landscaping to prettify the outside some. I need more plants, but ran out of time. John and Jacob were FANTASTIC! 5 guys in their late 20s doing some music that was written before their parents were born. They did a lot of their original stuff, plus covers from Everly Brothers' Wake Up Little Suzie to Queen's Crazy little Thing Called Love.
You can tell these boys are not a local bar band. WOW! We had just over the attendance of our biggest night ever (2/27/16) and hopefully, we'll set a new record for sales.
Hopefully I'll be able to post some pictures and get a video or 2 uploaded to youtube that I'll link here. Here's one photo from my head of security who's had a very easy night of it.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 20, 2016)

What house is that FF? I want it!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 20, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> I left Doc's early (11:30) tonight. We had a photo shoot for Southern Rambler magazine today and I worked my butt off on some landscaping to prettify the outside some. I need more plants, but ran out of time. John and Jacob were FANTASTIC! 5 guys in their late 20s doing some music that was written before their parents were born. They did a lot of their original stuff, plus covers from Everly Brothers' Wake Up Little Suzie to Queen's Crazy little Thing Called Love.
> You can tell these boys are not a local bar band. WOW! We had just over the attendance of our biggest night ever (2/27/16) and hopefully, we'll set a new record for sales.
> Hopefully I'll be able to post some pictures and get a video or 2 uploaded to youtube that I'll link here. Here's one photo from my head of security who's had a very easy night of it.
> 
> View attachment 68219


I wanna see the vids!! Looks like a lot of fun, and I hope you guys made a bundle!!


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 20, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I left Doc's early (11:30) tonight. We had a photo shoot for Southern Rambler magazine today and I worked my butt off on some landscaping to prettify the outside some. I need more plants, but ran out of time. John and Jacob were FANTASTIC! 5 guys in their late 20s doing some music that was written before their parents were born. They did a lot of their original stuff, plus covers from Everly Brothers' Wake Up Little Suzie to Queen's Crazy little Thing Called Love.
> ...


It was a blast! We actually had 2 bands in the house tonight. We started about 8 with The Jason Abel Project and had John and Jacob from 9 to 11 Jason was going to do 2 hours and both bands were to jam from 1 till closing at 2 AM. I got Wake Up Little Suzie uploaded. The audio from my camera isn't great, but you should get a fair idea of what we had on stage.


----------



## Kat (Mar 20, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we keep vigil for:
> 
> ...





Another beautiful picture.



Congrats to Sherry and WelfareQueen !!


----------



## Kat (Mar 20, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...





I am so happy for  you that all is going so well! ♥


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 20, 2016)

Gracie said:


> What house is that FF? I want it!



Don't know where it is Gracie.  But so long as you don't need to put your car in the garage, it looks like a nice place.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 20, 2016)

Kat said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...



Yep.  That's one of the two place Sherry and WQ will be honeymooning.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 20, 2016)

Welp it worked, was able to stay up till 11:30 then crashed out hard, slept till 8:30 but feel groggy and my eyes are burning due to the high pollen count.  I could go back to bed........


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 20, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
For every happiness for Sherry and WQ,
Sherry’s Mom,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
Mr. And Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Nosmo's eye surgery,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Againsheila, Alan, Noomi, Spoonman, Freedombecki, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 21, 2016)

Wound up in the ER this morning. Got home around 2pm and went straight to bed because I was so exhausted. HATED the ambulance. That won't happen again if I can help it.

What was wrong? They don't know but suspect stomach flu.  I never heard of a stomach flu that caused itching all over my body, hives, welts, intense and excruciating chest pain, shortness of breath, fever, non stop puking and explosive diarrhea all at the same time. If there is such a flu, hope you never get it.


----------



## Dhara (Mar 21, 2016)

Tommorow, the adoption is finalized.  We are all sooo happy!


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 21, 2016)

Sherry said:


> Don't make me get all mushy and tell you that he's my Prince Charming. He's super smart and hot as hell...definitely the whole package.



I think you mushed...


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Wound up in the ER this morning. Got home around 2pm and went straight to bed because I was so exhausted. HATED the ambulance. That won't happen again if I can help it.
> 
> What was wrong? They don't know but suspect stomach flu.  I never heard of a stomach flu that caused itching all over my body, hives, welts, intense and excruciating chest pain, shortness of breath, fever, non stop puking and explosive diarrhea all at the same time. If there is such a flu, hope you never get it.



Oh wow Gracie.  Scary stuff and so sorry you had to endure that.  But the fact they didn't keep you I guess is one good thing--the verdict must have been much less awful than the symptoms were.

I haven't had stomach flu in a long time, but have had it where it was pretty important to decide whether to lean over the pot or sit.  And sometimes I made a bad decision there.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2016)

The photo on the vigil list last night is the Olde Pink House Restaurant in Savannah.  A high end restaurant with a 5 star rating and they serve fried green tomatoes.  Just looks like someplace our Sherry is supposed to dine and well, WQ loves Sherry so. . . .


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Tommorow, the adoption is finalized.  We are all sooo happy!



Happy for you and the kids Dhara.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2016)

Every day I usually scan the headlines on the Drudge Report. RCP etc. to get the gist of what today's news is probably going to be.  And I'm sometimes sorry I did because those headlines are usually full of doom and gloom re the economy, climate change, disasters, terrorist plots--you know, the usual the world is going to hell in a hand basket stuff.

But today it was a weird mix.  Two stand outs were a guy dressed in an Easter Bunny outfit starting a fist fight in a Jersey City mall and a guy with a bionic penis losing his virginity.  And I say to myself, SELF, if that's as bad as it gets today, we're probably all okay.

Have a great Monday everybody.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 21, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Wound up in the ER this morning. Got home around 2pm and went straight to bed because I was so exhausted. HATED the ambulance. That won't happen again if I can help it.
> ...


A local bar tender who's actually a good friend despite being delightfully weird got her dose of stomach flu last week. She spent 4 days in the hospital. Had a feeding tube for a while, but couldn't even hold that down so she was on IV nutrients. She got out Friday afternoon and worked the day shift at the bar yesterday and stopped by Doc's last night. They seem to have gotten her back to her natural weird self.


----------



## Kat (Mar 21, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Wound up in the ER this morning. Got home around 2pm and went straight to bed because I was so exhausted. HATED the ambulance. That won't happen again if I can help it.
> 
> What was wrong? They don't know but suspect stomach flu.  I never heard of a stomach flu that caused itching all over my body, hives, welts, intense and excruciating chest pain, shortness of breath, fever, non stop puking and explosive diarrhea all at the same time. If there is such a flu, hope you never get it.




Ugh, That sounds awful! Hope you are feeling better..


----------



## Kat (Mar 21, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> a guy with a bionic penis losing his virginity.





Do we want to know about this?? lol


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 21, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Tommorow, the adoption is finalized.  We are all sooo happy!


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 21, 2016)

Feeling a tad better. I think I had an allergic reaction to something on top of whatever the stomach bug was...but have no clue what it could be. Just being really careful, living on jello, sleeping a lot, until I see my reg doc on Thursday.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2016)

What came immediately to mind when you see this picture?:


----------



## Kat (Mar 21, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Feeling a tad better. I think I had an allergic reaction to something on top of whatever the stomach bug was...but have no clue what it could be. Just being really careful, living on jello, sleeping a lot, until I see my reg doc on Thursday.




Good that you feel better. It does sound like some sort of reaction.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2016)

And in case you ever wondered what rock bottom really looks like:


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 21, 2016)

blackhawk said:


> View attachment 68367



I have the day off today, so I'm more like . . .


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 21, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> What came immediately to mind when you see this picture?:



At first glance it looked like a fancy caterpillar!  Lol.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 21, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> What came immediately to mind when you see this picture?:



Don't walk under the branch?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 21, 2016)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all.  I don't know the exact date/day, but I have a feeling that our Sherry and WelfareQueen are tying the knot sometime this weekend, and I'm sure our entire Coffee Shop family join me in wishing them every happiness.
> ...


Congratulations to both of you!  I wish you many long years of shared happiness and adventure.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 21, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Wound up in the ER this morning. Got home around 2pm and went straight to bed because I was so exhausted. HATED the ambulance. That won't happen again if I can help it.
> 
> What was wrong? They don't know but suspect stomach flu.  I never heard of a stomach flu that caused itching all over my body, hives, welts, intense and excruciating chest pain, shortness of breath, fever, non stop puking and explosive diarrhea all at the same time. If there is such a flu, hope you never get it.


Aw, Hon, that sounds terrible, and not at all like any flu I've ever heard of either.  Hopefully, you'll manage a little less stress and that will help.  Heart's with you and best wishes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > What came immediately to mind when you see this picture?:
> ...



That was what I thought immediately--some kind of exotic caterpillar.  And then I saw what it really was.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2016)

Kat said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > a guy with a bionic penis losing his virginity.
> ...



The headline was enough for me.  I didn't click on the link to see the article.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2016)

This kind of thing is fascinating and mezmerizing to me:


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 21, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> This kind of thing is fascinating and mezmerizing to me:



I've seen that before.  Weird.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 21, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> This kind of thing is fascinating and mezmerizing to me:


Cool!!!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 21, 2016)

Gee, what happened?  I caught up with my CS reading earlier today, around midday, to be exact.  I expected to have at least some additional reading by now...nothing except the red circle thingy.
Oh, well...It's been a bit since I was able to "scribble" here.  Last Sun-Mon-Tue-Wed I was able to spend some time at my Willow place (Spring Break).  I have to start preparing for my move up there this summer.  I got some heavy stuff moved around, two 100 lb propane tanks (full) and a mattress moved upstairs.  I also granted myself permission to read "Dragonfly in Amber" (over 1000 pages), which I managed in a day and a half.  The snow was still too deep to reasonably pace off where I want to put fences for the goats, though.  It snowed about an inch on Tues, but that wasn't enough to hinder an inventory of my lumber on hand.
We got a lovely Equinox treat, though, about 12 inches of snow.  What was a lovely, clean coating Saturday and Sunday has now turned into a slushy morass because the temperatures have risen and stayed above freezing since last night.  Is Spring really here?  I hope so!
I took my old lady cat to the vet's last Thursday and her cyst is infected.  She's on antibiotics and I am keeping her wound clean and dressed.  She's doesn't seem to be suffering any discomfort, has a good appetite, and uses the box regularly.  Her blood work shows no indication of renal failure, which at her age is astounding.
Season 5 "Game of Thrones" is out in DVD and I am binge watching right now.  I usually fall asleep watching TV so having the DVD lets me review the parts I miss.
I hope Peach & Mr. Peach, as well as Gracie, can overcome their health difficulties.  May Ringel & Mrs. Ringel finally find the "where" where they belong and a suitable and satisfying job for Mrs. Ringel.  Sixfoot, I am quite familiar with Chugiak, I am quite familiar with the place.  Heartfelt congratulations to Welfare Queen and Sherry on their marriage.  Also, congrats to Dahrma and the new family.  And Ernie, you keep on rockin' on at Doc's.  Anyone I haven't managed to mention, it is not intentional, I just went through almost 15 pages of CS and my memory is not what it once was.
Y'all have a great night and a better tomorrow.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 21, 2016)

To make room around the stage for 2 bands Saturday night, we moved the piano to the other end of the club. Today, we moved it back. The casters are messed up, so it needed to be slid along on cardboard. We got it moved and I lifted one end to get the cardboard out I had lifted my end probably a dozen times, but this time, I got careless and popped a disk. It's the same one between L1 and L2 that has popped out a dozen or more times since 1972. It is the first time in nearly 10 years. It's really quite painful, but not as bad as it has been in the past. Gotta see what I can do about a chiropractor in the morning. I'm on light duty for a while, I guess.


----------



## Dhara (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 22, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> To make room around the stage for 2 bands Saturday night, we moved the piano to the other end of the club. Today, we moved it back. The casters are messed up, so it needed to be slid along on cardboard. We got it moved and I lifted one end to get the cardboard out I had lifted my end probably a dozen times, but this time, I got careless and popped a disk. It's the same one between L1 and L2 that has popped out a dozen or more times since 1972. It is the first time in nearly 10 years. It's really quite painful, but not as bad as it has been in the past. Gotta see what I can do about a chiropractor in the morning. I'm on light duty for a while, I guess.


Too bad our physical being cannot keep up with our psychic being as we age.  With the lifting and toting I've been doing lately, I consider myself fortunate not to have done damage.  Hopefully, your chiropractor can make you better, Ernie.  How'd your big night go?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 22, 2016)

Yeah...I hear ya both. My guts hurt. Sore. Probably due to the mess of whatever is going on in there that landed me in the ER to begin with. However, no stomach ache. Just lower guts. So what do I do? I go outside this afternoon and move a heavy bench to another part of the yard. And rake. And sweep. Duh on me.

But I gotta do something to keep from wanting a cig. Total quit cold turkey not even a puff day is this coming Friday. Right now, I am weaning myself hard core but the really bad day will be Friday. I wonder what I will be moving around in the yard that day? Oy.


----------



## Kat (Mar 22, 2016)

Just a day at a time.... Gracie


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 22, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > To make room around the stage for 2 bands Saturday night, we moved the piano to the other end of the club. Today, we moved it back. The casters are messed up, so it needed to be slid along on cardboard. We got it moved and I lifted one end to get the cardboard out I had lifted my end probably a dozen times, but this time, I got careless and popped a disk. It's the same one between L1 and L2 that has popped out a dozen or more times since 1972. It is the first time in nearly 10 years. It's really quite painful, but not as bad as it has been in the past. Gotta see what I can do about a chiropractor in the morning. I'm on light duty for a while, I guess.
> ...


It was fantastic! Highest attendance and highest gross yet. Everyone had a great time with zero drama. Incredibly, we only had one drink and no stomach contents hit the floor all night.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 22, 2016)

Happy Tuesday (my Monday - LOL).  Have to do some laundry, do some cleaning, go to the store and get in a nap today before work!  I'm working from 9 PM to 5 AM tonight.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 22, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Yeah...I hear ya both. My guts hurt. Sore. Probably due to the mess of whatever is going on in there that landed me in the ER to begin with. However, no stomach ache. Just lower guts. So what do I do? I go outside this afternoon and move a heavy bench to another part of the yard. And rake. And sweep. Duh on me.
> 
> But I gotta do something to keep from wanting a cig. Total quit cold turkey not even a puff day is this coming Friday. Right now, I am weaning myself hard core but the really bad day will be Friday. I wonder what I will be moving around in the yard that day? Oy.



Good for you Gracie, but remember, the old bones and joints don't bend and stretch as efficiently as they used to and injury is more likely.  So all you favorite people out there take it just a little more easy please.

And in my opinion, cold turkey is the only way to quit the ciggies and stay quit.  And it is a bitch, but if you just find ways to get your mind off it, it is doable and you're doing that.  At first there will be cravings that will take you to your knees, but you just lean into them and wait until they pass.  And as the days pass they come with less frequency, intensity, and duration until one day you realize you've gone a whole day without one.  And after that it is just a matter of remembering how miserable the quitting process was to enable you not to give in to the occasional 'craving' for the pleasure of the ritual.

It takes about seven days for your body to start issuing stored chemicals to replace the nicotine and ease the craving a bit, but it takes three or four weeks for the nicotine to completely leave your system and break the addiction.  After that it is psychological instead of physical, but that aspect of it is very real, but still manageable.  The day will come when the whole idea of smoking is yucky to you.  And you know you did it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 22, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Happy Tuesday (my Monday - LOL).  Have to do some laundry, do some cleaning, go to the store and get in a nap today before work!  I'm working from 9 PM to 5 AM tonight.



I thought you didn't like the night shift?  9 to 5 am is a strange shift to me.  When I worked the night shift it was always 11 to 7.  But maybe 9 to 5 would be easier.  I don't know.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 22, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> To make room around the stage for 2 bands Saturday night, we moved the piano to the other end of the club. Today, we moved it back. The casters are messed up, so it needed to be slid along on cardboard. We got it moved and I lifted one end to get the cardboard out I had lifted my end probably a dozen times, but this time, I got careless and popped a disk. It's the same one between L1 and L2 that has popped out a dozen or more times since 1972. It is the first time in nearly 10 years. It's really quite painful, but not as bad as it has been in the past. Gotta see what I can do about a chiropractor in the morning. I'm on light duty for a while, I guess.



I would scold you but your pain is probably sufficient for that.  I hope the chiropractor is able to get to some quick relief.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 22, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Tuesday (my Monday - LOL).  Have to do some laundry, do some cleaning, go to the store and get in a nap today before work!  I'm working from 9 PM to 5 AM tonight.
> ...



I didn't like it, but I'm doing it anyway because that's when they need me the most.  They were offering perks for those of us who were willing to do the overnight shift, so . . . .     Hours are very flexible.  I can choose whatever hours I want with my transcription job.  

It's actually not bad.  Before I was doing 12 AM to 8 AM, and hated that shift.  9 PM to 5 AM is better because I have time to get some sleep in the morning and still time to take of what has to be done during the day and even take a small nap in the afternoon.  

I don't really care for my 4 PM to midnight shift over the weekend much though.  That is kind of screwing with my sleep schedule.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 22, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...





ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



That makes sense.  I hated the 3 to 11 shift not because it screwed up my sleep cycle, but because it took the hours that I use most for fun time or socializing.  My preference was the 3 to 7 shift that I usually worked, but I could do a 11 to 7 without too much trouble as necessary.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 22, 2016)

I hate the 4-12 midnight shift.  I feel like I don't really have time to do anything!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 22, 2016)

Hope you feel better soon Ernie and Gracie!  Get plenty of rest and make sure you don't push yourselves too much.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 22, 2016)

I always put the young'uns on one end of the piano and me on the other.  Lift with the legs, not the back.

Last Wednesday saw a lightning strike take out my computer.  Thought is was a power supply, but it is now reported that the motherboard was fried.  The same day the starter went out on the Yukon.  Both are business expenses before the landscape season starts...

Hopefully the hard drive is okay and we can transfer data.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 22, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> I always put the young'uns on one end of the piano and me on the other.  Lift with the legs, not the back.
> 
> Last Wednesday saw a lightning strike take out my computer.  Thought is was a power supply, but it is now reported that the motherboard was fried.  The same day the starter went out on the Yukon.  Both are business expenses before the landscape season starts...
> 
> Hopefully the hard drive is okay and we can transfer data.



It wasn't lightning but I did have a motherboard go out on one computer.  They got the info off the hard drive with no problem though.  And it's nice to have the business deductions, but not having the expense at all is better.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 22, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah...I hear ya both. My guts hurt. Sore. Probably due to the mess of whatever is going on in there that landed me in the ER to begin with. However, no stomach ache. Just lower guts. So what do I do? I go outside this afternoon and move a heavy bench to another part of the yard. And rake. And sweep. Duh on me.
> ...


The psychological part is the hardest. Stress without tobacco is nearly impossible for me. I was doing so well here and then my stress inducer showed up at my door. I fell off the wagon, but after losing all the progress I'd made in lung function, I decided to channel my anger and use that to quit. I'm back on the patch and have been doing quite well. Nearly 2 weeks so far and not near so angry or stressed out. I won't let tobacco OR the wicked witch of the East beat me.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 22, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > To make room around the stage for 2 bands Saturday night, we moved the piano to the other end of the club. Today, we moved it back. The casters are messed up, so it needed to be slid along on cardboard. We got it moved and I lifted one end to get the cardboard out I had lifted my end probably a dozen times, but this time, I got careless and popped a disk. It's the same one between L1 and L2 that has popped out a dozen or more times since 1972. It is the first time in nearly 10 years. It's really quite painful, but not as bad as it has been in the past. Gotta see what I can do about a chiropractor in the morning. I'm on light duty for a while, I guess.
> ...


Strange... Wanted to cut out the middle man and go right to the chiropractor, but he will likely need xrays and some therapy before adjusting the spine. My insurance will pay for manipulation of the spine, but not therapy or xrays Of course, my primary care Dr can do the xrays and therapy and that gets paid for. I have a 3:15 appointment this afternoon to get this started.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 22, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Good luck with that!  Hope you make out well.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 22, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I always put the young'uns on one end of the piano and me on the other.  Lift with the legs, not the back.
> ...



If you have a motherboard problem you can generally just plug the hard drive into whatever new motherboard you get.  

I've had lightning fry parts of my computer on a couple of occasions.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 22, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I've never had that happen.  I always plug into a surge protector.  I have like 5 of them.  Lol.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 22, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



When my motherboard went out, the computer was so old it just made sense to replace it.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 22, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I had a problem with mine once, right where the electrical outlet plugged into my laptop was loose, so it wasn't getting a connection, and I brought it in to be repaired, and they told me I would probably be better off just buying a new laptop.  It was going to cost a couple of hundred dollars to fix it, and you can get a brand new laptop for pretty cheap now.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 22, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Have to check on motherboard costs, but it sounds like a new computer is just about as cheap.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 22, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


The main issue with buying a new, off the self computer is you get the configuration they give you and the operating system with all the bloatware that comes with it.  
If you want Windows you can buy (authentic) Win 7 Professional for $60 shipped, Ultimate for $70, Linux for free or a small donation.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 22, 2016)

Well, Mom's cat, who is someone else's cat, had kittens.  Three of them.  One was born meowing and scratching and full of piss and vinegar.  An hour later, the other two emerged nearly lifeless, pink and quiet.

Mom, who has never had a cat that I know of, arranged a box for the mother cat to deliver her brood in behind the furnace in the pantry.  The next day Mom, who believes she has greater feline instincts than an actual cat, took the box from the pantry and put it where she thought the cat and her litter would be more comfortable.  This resulted in the mother cat moving her kittens back to the place they were born, even dragging the pasteboard nursery along.

Today, the two late coming kittens were found dead.  Mom went from one cat (which is someone else's) to four cats to two cats in 48 hours.

She has asked that if I and Daisy the Mutt come for a visit, we call ahead so special arrangements can be made to accommodate the cat (which is someone else's) and her surviving kitten.

This is getting ridiculous!  The Big House has always welcomed prodigal sons and their dogs.  But now a situation has developed and Daisy and I have to accommodate strangers.

I feel guilty being so resentful of a cat, but did I mention the cat is someone else's?


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 22, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Not that simple, yes the mobo will work with any hard drive but that's not where the problem is, it's with compatible RAM and CPUs.  In order to simply replace the mobo you need to replace the fried mobo with one that is similar in configuration.


----------



## CremeBrulee (Mar 22, 2016)

About to go play with my new toy. So excited.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 22, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Nothing strange about it. One cannot just go to a doctor any more without having to go thru another doctor for a referral so you can be farmed out so that all involved can get a cut of the bill when its paid.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 22, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Meanwhile....I went to bed a little past midnight....got up around 9ish and did some piddling around in the back yard. No shakes until about 15 minutes ago. So..I went to the shed, lit the half one I had yesterday, and it tasted awful so I stabbed it out. My clothes stink. My bedding stinks. I can SMELL it. Its gross.

Yes, this time, I'm gonna do it. But I gotta get some gum.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 22, 2016)

CremeBrulee said:


> About to go play with my new toy. So excited.



What is that for?  It looks like one of those things you drill a hole in the ice?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 22, 2016)

I've been trying to do my chores and eat in between posting here. Finally finished all my laundry and put everything away, cleaned the kitchenette and did a little vacuuming.  Woofed down a bacon and egg sandwich too!  I feel like superwoman!  Lol!    I have to go now and try to get in a nap so that I'm up in time to have some dinner before work!  TTYL!  Have a good day!


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 22, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Not that simple, yes the mobo will work with any hard drive but that's not where the problem is, it's with compatible RAM and CPUs.  In order to simply replace the mobo you need to replace the fried mobo with one that is similar in configuration.



Option A - Ex wife has an older laptop that needs a new hard drive.  I can pay her $65 for the drive and she will install it in the laptop and copy my drive info onto the new one.  Total cost $65

downside - older computer

Option B - Buy a new Dell with 4GB memory and 500GB hard drive for $249.  Ex will still move data over for free.

downside - more money

Option C - get new motherboard for $65- 260 for my computer and hope everything else is okay.

downside - a lot of unknowns


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 22, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Not that simple, yes the mobo will work with any hard drive but that's not where the problem is, it's with compatible RAM and CPUs.  In order to simply replace the mobo you need to replace the fried mobo with one that is similar in configuration.
> ...


If you replace the mobo with the same model everything else can be reused, the only cost is the new mobo.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 22, 2016)

CremeBrulee said:


> About to go play with my new toy. So excited.


Looks like you need a new fence......


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 22, 2016)

CremeBrulee said:


> About to go play with my new toy. So excited.


An auger!  Be careful so it does not twist your arms along with the top soil!

I could see myself dancing a strange little jig as a power auger spun me around like a dervish!

Great for setting fence posts!  Also great for setting middle aged men on their rumps/


----------



## Kat (Mar 22, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Not that simple, yes the mobo will work with any hard drive but that's not where the problem is, it's with compatible RAM and CPUs.  In order to simply replace the mobo you need to replace the fried mobo with one that is similar in configuration.
> ...




I vote new! Many times after a MB if fried you run into all sorts of problems with other things. I had lightning kill one of mine a few years ago (so now I use huge battery back up's and surge protectors), and Save, my homeowners paid to replace it. Have you called them?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 22, 2016)

And to add insult to pain....I lost about 5 lbs in the past week. But...no smoking means...back it comes. But Immagonnatrytonotletit.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 22, 2016)

Been busy today, got up around 10:30, finally got yesterday's dishes washed, the pot roast is in the slow cooker, started washing the bedding and have some vacuuming and sweeping to do.  A house husband's work is never done........  
As I mentioned before had dropped off my old top hat at Bronco Sue's in Tularosa, was going to call them to hold off on it (he said it would take 3 weeks before he could get to it) but he called this morning to tell me it was done.  Okay, that's $70 out.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 22, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> > About to go play with my new toy. So excited.
> ...


We were smart, we'd use the auger attachment with the bobcat, if it hit a big rock or thick root no one would go flying.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 22, 2016)

Kat said:


> I vote new! Many times after a MB if fried you run into all sorts of problems with other things. I had lightning kill one of mine a few years ago (so now I use huge battery back up's and surge protectors), and Save, my homeowners paid to replace it. Have you called them?



Hi Kat!

I am wondering if the damage is limited to the Motherboard too. I think the deductible is $500 and whatever happens should be under $300.  If I had lost other appliances like I did a long time ago, then yes.  The tree out back has been hit three times and the one out front twice.


----------



## Kat (Mar 22, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > I vote new! Many times after a MB if fried you run into all sorts of problems with other things. I had lightning kill one of mine a few years ago (so now I use huge battery back up's and surge protectors), and Save, my homeowners paid to replace it. Have you called them?
> ...



Hi back! 
Well see...if you do end up getting a new one, you can still get a better one since you have to pay the $500 deductible. Ugh, insurances are impossible!

Good luck with it all.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 22, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > CremeBrulee said:
> ...


When I was younger and stronger I had a project in sunny Puerto Rico at NAS Roosevelt Roads.  I had to determine ground water levels and a power auger was just the ticket. 

The clay based soils of the base made drilling interesting.  One stab at it took the auger right down to the chuck.  Another took all the upper body strength I could muster to keep the spinning auger on track.

Altogether, I developed a love/hate relationship with that tool


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 22, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



But. . .depending on what you do with the computer. . .we dumped all the WIn 7 on our computers because we couldn't run some of our favorite games on it.  The older Microsoft Word program we have doesn't like Win 7 very well either.  No problem with Win 8, 8.1, or 10.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 22, 2016)

Damn!  I can't sleep.  I even took one of my Tylenol PMs.    I had a weird dream and was partly awake when I had it too!  Grrr.  Oh well, guess I'll be tired and sleep better tomorrow.  This always seems to happen on Tuesday because Saturday, Sunday and Monday, I screw up my schedule.  I'll just stay awake until 5 AM and then sleep after work.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 22, 2016)

For the most part my computer is for business accounting, USMB, figuring out how to fix things and order parts.  No games or movies.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 22, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Damn!  I can't sleep.  I even took one of my Tylenol PMs.    I had a weird dream and was partly awake when I had it too!  Grrr.  Oh well, guess I'll be tired and sleep better tomorrow.  This always seems to happen on Tuesday because Saturday, Sunday and Monday, I screw up my schedule.  I'll just stay awake until 5 AM and then sleep after work.



Ironically, one of the possible side effects of a Tylenol PM is staying awake.  Weird huh?  Hope your schedule gets moved to better hours as you gain experience.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 22, 2016)

Common side effects may include:

constipation; dry eyes, blurred vision, dry mouth or nose; mild dizziness or drowsiness, trouble concentrating; feeling restless or excited (especially in children); or mild skin rash.


Tylenol PM medical facts from Drugs.com


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 22, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Whichever one works best for each person.  I have some old games that won't work on 7 or 10 even in XP mode.  I have an old, first generation duo core computer sitting in the closet I may refurbish just to run XP on.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 22, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Yeah...I hear ya both. My guts hurt. Sore. Probably due to the mess of whatever is going on in there that landed me in the ER to begin with. However, no stomach ache. Just lower guts. So what do I do? I go outside this afternoon and move a heavy bench to another part of the yard. And rake. And sweep. Duh on me.
> 
> But I gotta do something to keep from wanting a cig. Total quit cold turkey not even a puff day is this coming Friday. Right now, I am weaning myself hard core but the really bad day will be Friday. I wonder what I will be moving around in the yard that day? Oy.


I admit I have no frame of reference for quitting smoking.  I've never fallen into that trap and consider myself fortunate for parents who made the choice not to smoke easy for me.  I did help my Mom quit a few times, but because my Dad would never give it
up, Mom always went back to smoking.  I still wish you best of luck with your cessation, certainly.
Otherwise, be careful about over exertion before you feel better, or maybe know what's ailing you, Gracie.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 22, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Damn!  I can't sleep.  I even took one of my Tylenol PMs.    I had a weird dream and was partly awake when I had it too!  Grrr.  Oh well, guess I'll be tired and sleep better tomorrow.  This always seems to happen on Tuesday because Saturday, Sunday and Monday, I screw up my schedule.  I'll just stay awake until 5 AM and then sleep after work.
> ...


I'm one of those whom narcotics tend to keep awake as opposed to knocking me out though heavy doses will definitely put me out.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 22, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I adore my graveyard shift, lots of reasons for that.  Days are OK, and I despise mids.  Mostly, I like not having to deal with traffic, and the bosses work mostly days.  Seems like lots of the grave shift workers are pretty decent folk, too.  For me, it works well because I have no one living with me and can sleep when I need to.  I also have daylight to tend my critters.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 22, 2016)

Woke up, fell out of bed, Dragged a comb across my head. Found my way downstairs and drank a cup, 
And looking up I noticed I was late. Found my coat and grabbed my hat.Made the bus in seconds flat 
Found my way upstairs and had a smoke, Somebody spoke and I went into a dream


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 22, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Good luck, Ernie!


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 22, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> I'm one of those whom narcotics tend to keep awake as opposed to knocking me out though heavy doses will definitely put me out.



Benadryl makes me sleepy.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 22, 2016)

Slept late, this being my only true free day while semester is in session.  Working on a pot of milk that shall be transformed into provolone, later smoked for extra flavor.  Actually, I'm putting off going outside because it is an awful mess right now.  Those 12 inches of snow decided to melt all at once, creating a flowing stream down the driveway, ankle-deep slush, and flooding my barn and goat pens.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 22, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Slept late, this being my only true free day while semester is in session.  Working on a pot of milk that shall be transformed into provolone, later smoked for extra flavor.  Actually, I'm putting off going outside because it is an awful mess right now.  Those 12 inches of snow decided to melt all at once, creating a flowing stream down the driveway, ankle-deep slush, and flooding my barn and goat pens.



Provolone!  Good choice.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 22, 2016)

I love provolone. Now I want some. But..no dairy for awhile.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 22, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



My point was just that if your motherboard dies for whatever reason, you can still use your hard drive (or get the info off of it if you decide to use a new one).  Whether you just replace the motherboard or get an entirely new PC is immaterial; either way, the odds are that your old hard drive will plug into any new motherboard.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 22, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I've actually got a second HD in my older PC that has XP on it.  I wasn't sure how to run a physical disc on a virtual PC with XP, and unfortunately my old mp3 player doesn't work on OSs after XP.  For old games, though, would virtual PC be easier for you?


----------



## CremeBrulee (Mar 22, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> > About to go play with my new toy. So excited.
> ...



It is for drilling post holes for fences.  We needed more garden space.  




Used one of these my whole life.  Dug the first hole and said to hell with this.  Went to the store and got an auger.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 22, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Probably cheaper since I've donated or sold all my older RAM and the old D2 RAM is very expensive, twice the price of the newer D3 and D4 RAM.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 22, 2016)

That's the way I dig fence post holes. Pound it down, smoosh it together, haul it up. It's a bitch.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 22, 2016)

CremeBrulee said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > CremeBrulee said:
> ...



Aww well, I don't know much about tools, obviously.  Lol!


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 22, 2016)

CremeBrulee said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > CremeBrulee said:
> ...


When I was in my early 20s that was all we used and I helped install upwards of 60 fences over a 5 year period, working part time.  I also had a full time job........


----------



## CremeBrulee (Mar 22, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Trees are always falling on the fences around the horse pasture and corn fields. I begged my dad for years to buy an auger.  His reply was always "Don't need one of those when I have two perfectly good children."  He helped me hold it today and of course was like "Should of got one of these years ago."  Now he wants me to fence in a new pasture.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 22, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Damn!  I can't sleep.  I even took one of my Tylenol PMs.    I had a weird dream and was partly awake when I had it too!  Grrr.  Oh well, guess I'll be tired and sleep better tomorrow.  This always seems to happen on Tuesday because Saturday, Sunday and Monday, I screw up my schedule.  I'll just stay awake until 5 AM and then sleep after work.



Tylenol PMs don't work well with me either.  I have found that a couple of melatonin and an extra strength Tylenol (to help with incidental aches and pains) is pretty effective though.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 22, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Damn!  I can't sleep.  I even took one of my Tylenol PMs.    I had a weird dream and was partly awake when I had it too!  Grrr.  Oh well, guess I'll be tired and sleep better tomorrow.  This always seems to happen on Tuesday because Saturday, Sunday and Monday, I screw up my schedule.  I'll just stay awake until 5 AM and then sleep after work.
> ...



They work good for me usually.  I only took one and I should have taken two.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 22, 2016)

CremeBrulee said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > CremeBrulee said:
> ...



Hey CrèmeBrulee, good to see you again.  And I'm jealous that you HAVE a horse pasture and corn fields.  Do you have horses to go in those pastures?  Then I'm REALLY jealous.


----------



## CremeBrulee (Mar 22, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Thank you. Yes. We have horses to go in the pastures.  Mine is an Arabian but he is a bit long in the tooth.  I really need to start looking ahead now that I think about it.  He is almost as old as I am.  Some quarter horses and a pony.  We got my nephews some miniature horses and a sulky to pull.  They rarely ride so the things are just sitting around getting fat and mean.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 22, 2016)

BTW, the pot roast was wonderful!  I an forcing myself not to have seconds.  That is all........


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 22, 2016)

CremeBrulee said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > CremeBrulee said:
> ...



Yes, IMO horses are not that much different from dogs and cats in that they benefit from a lot of human interaction and reinforcement.  If they don't get it, they get to the point they think they neither need it or want it.  Quarter horses are great--my nephew and his sons all raise those.  But Arabians are really special.  Even the elderly ones.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 22, 2016)

Finally got around to "mowing" the back yard (I use a weed wacker to mow), of course it has to be windy with gusts up to 39MPH so much of the cut grass and weeds end up in the pool as I figured would happen.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 22, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Well, I have X-rays and drugs. I should be relaxed enough for a chiropractor appointment tomorrow if I can make that happen. Getting back off of the X-ray table was quite a chore. I tell you. It would have been next to impossible if it weren't for the help of the technician who's probably at least 10 years older than me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 22, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Finally got around to "mowing" the back yard (I use a weed wacker to mow), of course it has to be windy with gusts up to 39MPH so much of the cut grass and weeds end up in the pool as I figured would happen.



We're getting the winds here today too--lots of dust in the air and the wind is stripping the blossoms off the trees so all over town it looks like confetti coming down and blowing on the ground.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 22, 2016)

CremeBrulee said:


> About to go play with my new toy. So excited.


I would look for some dirt. I don't think you have enough motor for the concrete.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 22, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I could see the chiropractor without a referral, but what they'll pay at the chiropractor's office is limited. The chiro. would like to see what he's dealing with and most will take an X-ray. Humana won't pay for an X-ray at the chiropractor, but will pay at an MD's office. Humana won't pay for therapy to relax the muscles before an adjustment, but they will gladly pay for a doctor's visit for the purpose of getting pain medication that will relax the muscles enough.
So, Humana pays a $50 office visit to an MD, $250 for an X-ray, $50 for pain medication and several $40 charges for chiropractic services.
I've had 10 or 12 X-rays at a chiropractor and have never been charged for one. I've had the shock therapy to relax muscles and been able to handle adjustments without pain meds. It seems like Humana, in their quest to save a few bucks gad doubled their cost here. I don't get it, but then, I don't have an MBA. I was trained in logic and engineering.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 22, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


I've used one on the 3 point hitch on my tractor. It uses the hitch to control depth and the rear hydraulic connections to spin the auger. 10" diameter holes 4 feet deep took about a minute each. It took far longer to position the tractor precisely than drill the hole.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 22, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Damn!  I can't sleep.  I even took one of my Tylenol PMs.    I had a weird dream and was partly awake when I had it too!  Grrr.  Oh well, guess I'll be tired and sleep better tomorrow.  This always seems to happen on Tuesday because Saturday, Sunday and Monday, I screw up my schedule.  I'll just stay awake until 5 AM and then sleep after work.


I do it every Tuesday. You'll live. Actually, I called out for tonight. I'll be useless by closing time.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 22, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Finally got around to "mowing" the back yard (I use a weed wacker to mow), of course it has to be windy with gusts up to 39MPH so much of the cut grass and weeds end up in the pool as I figured would happen.
> ...


Yup, pretty much a light dust storm here also.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 22, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Woke up, fell out of bed, Dragged a comb across my head. Found my way downstairs and drank a cup,
> And looking up I noticed I was late. Found my coat and grabbed my hat.Made the bus in seconds flat
> Found my way upstairs and had a smoke, Somebody spoke and I went into a dream


I saw a picture yesterday Of a pair of glasses sitting on a balcony rail yesterday. One lens of them had a brownish substance on it and through the other, one could see a clearer, but smaller version of the buildings in the background. It became clear to me exactly where the photo was taken, namely fairly high up above Central Park in New York City. Then I read below and find that these glasses were the ones worn by John Lennon when he was shot.
I actually posted the photo to facebook, only asking friends to help me sort out my feelings. I was between fascinated and disgusted. Thoughts?


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 22, 2016)

CremeBrulee said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > CremeBrulee said:
> ...


When we're young and poor, we use the post hole digger. When we gain a bit of wisdom, we've hopefully gotten to where we can afford toys like that. If I was going to run a fence requiring 30 or 40 or more posts, I'd buy the 3 point hitch hydraulic auger that can handle up to 18" bits. It would cost $8-900 but so worth it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 22, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Woke up, fell out of bed, Dragged a comb across my head. Found my way downstairs and drank a cup,
> ...



I don't know.  I honestly say it doesn't trigger a lot of emotion in me but I never got caught up in the John Lennon cult.   So it is only of moderate interest to me knowing how many were deeply involved in that particular piece of our history.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 22, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Slept late, this being my only true free day while semester is in session.  Working on a pot of milk that shall be transformed into provolone, later smoked for extra flavor.  Actually, I'm putting off going outside because it is an awful mess right now.  Those 12 inches of snow decided to melt all at once, creating a flowing stream down the driveway, ankle-deep slush, and flooding my barn and goat pens.
> ...


_Smoked_ provolone!  The smoking adds extra flavor.  I still have to wax these cheeses and then they'll be good to go for a while.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 22, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


A buddy of mine and his GF had Arabians up here.  They had the top stallion in state (AK) and four mares.  Whenever the GF was out of town, I was enlisted to feed, clean, and exercise the horses.  I have to say, that stallion had a tremendous personality, far more interesting than any of the mares.  When I rode him, I had to trot him hard for 20-30 minutes before I could put him through his paces.  Otherwise, he was so full of piss and vinegar and he'd crow-hop and buck.  Arabians are certainly graceful animals, IMHO.  My favorite horses now are the Gypsy Vanners.  If I ever get situated and can afford it, I'd like to have one or two of them.  I'd also have to build my own vardo to go camping.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 22, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I've thought about getting an auger for the tractor, but we have to get into some pretty rough, wooded terrain to drill fence holes.  The one- or two-person hand-held auger would work better for us, I think.


----------



## Dhara (Mar 22, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


John Lennon was very important to me.  I remember pulling up into my friends house for band practice when the news came over the radio that John had been murdered in NYC.  None of us could move for hours.  We just sat there while they played his music.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 22, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


I had just bought Double Fantasy and was listening to it on my way home from my 2nd shift job. As I pulled up to my house, "Watching the Wheels" was playing and I sat there for a minute or so before I ejected the cassette. I was reaching for the key to kill the engine and I heard that he had been shot. I sat there in silence for 10 or 15 minutes until his death was confirmed before going in and waking up the wife.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 23, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
For every happiness for Sherry and WQ,
Sherry’s Mom,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
Mr. And Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Nosmo's eye surgery,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Againsheila, Alan, Noomi, Spoonman, Freedombecki, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 23, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> My point was just that if your motherboard dies for whatever reason, you can still use your hard drive (or get the info off of it if you decide to use a new one).  Whether you just replace the motherboard or get an entirely new PC is immaterial; either way, the odds are that your old hard drive will plug into any new motherboard.



Hey, there is an idea, just put the old hard drive into the new desk top.  They have the same 4GB memory and 500GB hard drive capacities.  Anyone foresee an issue?


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 23, 2016)

CremeBrulee said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > CremeBrulee said:
> ...



Hard as they are to use, hand post hole diggers are easier and safer than the power ones.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 23, 2016)

My Presbyterian faith is low on pageantry.  We don't have the elaborate vestments, the aroma of incense and the beautiful altars and choral screens found in St. Aloysius Catholic or St. Stephens Episcopal.  Ours is more understated, Spartan, and dare I say, harsh. 

But tomorrow evening the Presbyterians go all out for Maundy Thursday service.  It has always been my favorite service because of the drama.  Drama in Trinity Presbyterian?  The 'tea and cookies' congregation on top of the hill?  Yup!  Drama with a capital "D".

Maundy Thursday commemorates the Last Supper, Christ's anguished prayers in Gethsemane and His betrayal and arrest.  Church elders take their places behind the altar as the Last Supper is recreated.  While Da Vinci portrayed that scene in frescos in Milan showing the disciples with questioning expressions, we humble Presbyterians portray it with my Uncle Robert and Al Volkner (who runs the hardware store), Jim Douglas (who is president of a local savings and loan), Kenny Grafton ( a veterinarian), Bob Gray (he owns an auto parts store) and Mitch Milligan (a plumber).

Uncle Robert plays Judas, a plumb role.  At twilight, the lights in the sanctuary dim and go off.  Uncle Robert, er, ah, Judas leaves the altar place and goes down the back steps to the kitchen where a vat of hot coffee is in perpetual brew.  As the church gets darker, Marion Hales, the church organist, goes absolutely ape!  She literally pulls all the stops and plays the darkest, loudest minor chords available on the massive pipe organ.  The combination of those sounds and the dark inside my church always puts a corkscrew up my spine.

We rise and leave in silence only to go home and have pie.

Here's hoping your Easter weekend is warm and bright and just a little unnerving given the reason for this season.


----------



## naturegirl (Mar 23, 2016)

Well Hello everyone, it's been a while.  I see lots of familiar names and some not so familiar.  Are drinks still served in here?


----------



## Dhara (Mar 23, 2016)

naturegirl said:


> Well Hello everyone, it's been a while.  I see lots of familiar names and some not so familiar.  Are drinks still served in here?


Hi there,

I don't know you but all are welceom here.  Fox is the hostess with the mostest!


----------



## peach174 (Mar 23, 2016)

naturegirl said:


> Well Hello everyone, it's been a while.  I see lots of familiar names and some not so familiar.  Are drinks still served in here?




Why Hello !
Yes they are





So glad to see you here again.
WELCOME!!!!!!


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 23, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > My point was just that if your motherboard dies for whatever reason, you can still use your hard drive (or get the info off of it if you decide to use a new one).  Whether you just replace the motherboard or get an entirely new PC is immaterial; either way, the odds are that your old hard drive will plug into any new motherboard.
> ...



That should work fine.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 23, 2016)

Still can't sleep!  I've been up for about 36 hours now.  I don't even FEEL tired.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 23, 2016)

I have not been to my Lutheran church since last Easter.  We have been visiting other churches, but no home yet.  It was so sad to see the lack of joy in a risen Lord.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 23, 2016)

No lack of springtime celebrations here.  We celebrated the Spring Equinox with a snow storm, in a year that featured so very little snow all winter.  The next celebratory event on my calendar will be May Day.
And the wheel turns ever onward through each season, every year.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 23, 2016)

naturegirl said:


> Well Hello everyone, it's been a while.  I see lots of familiar names and some not so familiar.  Are drinks still served in here?



Hello naturegirl.  Good to see you again.  And yes, the Coffee Shop has the most eclectic assortment of potent and benign liquid cuisine on the planet and it is an open bar, so help yourself.  And strangers are just friends we haven't gotten to know yet.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 23, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Still can't sleep!  I've been up for about 36 hours now.  I don't even FEEL tired.



Put on a favorite movie, get someplace semi dark and get comfortable.  You'll sleep.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 23, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Woke up, fell out of bed, Dragged a comb across my head. Found my way downstairs and drank a cup,
> ...



I had all the early Beatles records, and when the band broke up I purchased most of John Lennon's albums. Even the one with Yoko Ono on every other track, which I felt ruined his record. I also purchased Paul's solo albums, and most of Wings. I also purchased George Harrisons solo albums, and figured he was far more of an influence in the Beatles that he was given credit for. Those were the days. I wonder how much great music we missed from John because of some mad bastard shooting him.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 23, 2016)

I love John Lennon's music, but I was too young when he died to remember anything about him or his death.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 23, 2016)

I still can't sleep AND I'm not tired.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 23, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I still can't sleep AND I'm not tired.



This isn't normal hon.  Sooner or later the fatigue will kick in though.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 23, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I still can't sleep AND I'm not tired.
> ...



Yeah, probably when I'm working tonight.  Lol.    Oh well, at least I'll sleep well tomorrow!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 23, 2016)

Maybe I've overdosed on iced coffees.


----------



## 007 (Mar 23, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Maybe I've overdosed on iced coffees.


Never had one. I just imagine they taste like my coffee when it cools off in my cup, and I don't really care for that.

But besides that, I have no where near me to buy them. No fast food joints in this little hick town.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 23, 2016)

007 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe I've overdosed on iced coffees.
> ...



Ice coffee is actually stronger than hot coffee.  You put more coffee in, and it's delicious.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 23, 2016)

007 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe I've overdosed on iced coffees.
> ...



You pour that cooled off coffee over ice in a glass, maybe add a little sweetener, and voila!  Iced coffee.  Chris is right though--most people like their iced coffee a little stronger than their hot coffee probably because the melting ice thins the mix a bit.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 23, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Some ice coffees are cold brewed too.  

How to Make Cold-Brewed Coffee


----------



## 007 (Mar 23, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Hmmm... I might have to try one. I do like coffee. Not usually with sugar but I do on occasion. I make my coffee pretty weak though.

Read the other day again an article about how good coffee is for you. They've found that it's good for drinkers because it can stay off liver disease.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 23, 2016)

I like lots of sugar in my coffee too.  That's probably why I can't sleep.  The combination of sugar and coffee.  I'm running on a coffee and sugar rush.  That's okay.  I'll work tonight and hopefully I'll be tired tomorrow and sleep all day.


----------



## 007 (Mar 23, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I like lots of sugar in my coffee too.  That's probably why I can't sleep.  The combination of sugar and coffee.  I'm running on a coffee and sugar rush.  That's okay.  I'll work tonight and hopefully I'll be tired tomorrow and sleep all day.


Either that or you have one heck of a case of insomnia, girl.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 23, 2016)

007 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I like lots of sugar in my coffee too.  That's probably why I can't sleep.  The combination of sugar and coffee.  I'm running on a coffee and sugar rush.  That's okay.  I'll work tonight and hopefully I'll be tired tomorrow and sleep all day.
> ...



I slept a little bit, maybe for like an hour or two in the past 48 hours.  It wasn't a good sleep though.  I was plagued with dreams, and I felt as if I was still awake but dreaming.  Weird.  Lol.


----------



## 007 (Mar 23, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


If I don't get enough sleep, I'm wiped out. I need a nap or something, or I'll be falling asleep the first time I sit down. I have those nights where it doesn't seem I ever sleep too, but I know I must have, because what seemed liked laying there a couple hours was actually all night, so I know I must have slept. Not very restful nights. I usually sleep pretty darn good.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 23, 2016)

Another windy dust filled day, just another day in the desert......


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 23, 2016)

007 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I've literally only slept for a couple of hours in the last 48 hours.  I feel wide awake though!  I don't know what's going on.  Lol.  I'll just hope that I can sleep tomorrow.


----------



## 007 (Mar 23, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I hope you can too. Sleep deprivation isn't good for the brain.

TV is like sleeping medicine for me though. I just get in bed and watch tv, and usually within a few minutes I'm out. I set the tv's timer for 15 minutes to shut off and I usually never see it shut off.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 23, 2016)

007 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Not me.  I need to have my fan on all the time, but I find voices to be very disruptive when I'm trying to sleep for some reason.


----------



## 007 (Mar 23, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Aaaahh... well, I have the tinnitus, and I need background noise to make my brain ignore it. I don't concentrate on what's on tv, I just hear it... does that make sense? ... 

I'll turn the tv down to the point where I actually have to strain to hear it.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 23, 2016)

007 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



That's probably the problem, I'm always trying to hear what they're saying!  Lol!


----------



## 007 (Mar 23, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I don't know when this sleeping with the tv on stuff started, but I can say a long time ago. I think it was when I was in the Air Force in Vegas. That's where I got my first dose of flight line noise and the obscene screech that emanates from the intake of an F-16, enough to damage hearing in an instant if close enough without ear protection, which I've been. That's the first I remember going to sleep listening to something. I think I started using a clock/radio and graduated to a tv.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 23, 2016)

007 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



When I was younger and would sleep over my best friend's house, she would always have her stereo on.  I love music, but it drove me nuts when I was trying to sleep.  I never slept well over there.  Lol.  We would argue.  She couldn't sleep without music and I couldn't sleep with it!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 23, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Another windy dust filled day, just another day in the desert......



Here too except that it is cold today--at least the light jackets aren't working for us.  It's about 50 here now but after 70 degree days and with the wind, that's brrrr.  Blizzard conditions north of us in Colorado though.  And going down to at least freezing for us tonight.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 23, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Another windy dust filled day, just another day in the desert......
> ...



It was a beautiful day here today.  Warm and sunny.  Finally starting to feel like spring!


----------



## CremeBrulee (Mar 23, 2016)

If blowing up sodas in the freezer ever becomes an Olympic sport I will make my country proud.

Rio 2016 gold


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 23, 2016)

007 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I do the same thing except I pop an old VHS movie into the VCR--these are all movies I know every scene in detail and know the dialogue by heart.  It is rarely more than 10 minutes into the movie that I'm out like a light.  It's the white noise I think.  So I wake up some hours later to a blue screen, get up for a pit stop, turn off the TV and go back to bed and usually get right back to sleep.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 23, 2016)

CremeBrulee said:


> If blowing up sodas in the freezer ever becomes an Olympic sport I will make my country proud.
> 
> Rio 2016 gold



Have you had an extra adventure today Crème?


----------



## CremeBrulee (Mar 23, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> > If blowing up sodas in the freezer ever becomes an Olympic sport I will make my country proud.
> ...


It's awful.  I'm always forgetting about the pop I leave in the freezer.  I don't keep them in the fridge because I want it really cold.  Problem is I fall asleep or get all stoney baloney and forget they are in there.  Wake up the next day and it's a syrup explosion in the freezer.  Just went to put another one in there and sure enough...there is last night's.  When they are in the ice box is the worst.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 23, 2016)

CremeBrulee said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > CremeBrulee said:
> ...



Could I recommend immersing them in ice in a portable cooler?  They get really really cold but won't freeze.


----------



## CremeBrulee (Mar 23, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


That would definitely save me some money on paper towels.    Now all I need is a cooler.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 23, 2016)

CremeBrulee said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > CremeBrulee said:
> ...



You can usually pick up a small styrofoam one for little or nothing at the local 7-11 or reasonable facsimile.


----------



## 007 (Mar 23, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Sounds like me with 'The Outlaw Josey Wales'. I've watched that movie more times than I can recall, many of which I put it on and then quickly feel asleep.

We have quite the storm going up here, the same one that's just north of you, Ff. It extends all the way up into Vermont. We're JUST south of the ice/snow line, for now. I guess it's going to hook around and we might get some. Hopefully the ground is too warm for much to accumulate.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 23, 2016)

This is true except that I know from experience that West Texans also understand.  The day Hombre and I got married was much like this:






 .


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 23, 2016)

Bought another desk top that is the same brand and tower case.  I was able to put the old hard drive in the new one and it works fine.  I will clone this drive, because the new one is 1 TB and the old one 500GB.  It also looks like the new one has a 4GB DDR3 memory card like the old one.  It also looks like there is a spot to add the old 4GB DDR3 card in a reversed position.  Does that sound correct?


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 23, 2016)

P.S. I hate you guys, you have me talking computer geek now.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 23, 2016)

007 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Computer Solitaire has the same effect on me, a few games and I'm falling asleep.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 23, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> P.S. I hate you guys, you have me talking computer geek now.


01000001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01110111 01101000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01110111 01110010 01101111 01101110 01100111 00100000 01110111 01101001 01110100 01101000 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100001 01110100 00111111


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 23, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Bought another desk top that is the same brand and tower case.  I was able to put the old hard drive in the new one and it works fine.  I will clone this drive, because the new one is 1 TB and the old one 500GB.  It also looks like the new one has a 4GB DDR3 memory card like the old one.  It also looks like there is a spot to add the old 4GB DDR3 card in a reversed position.  Does that sound correct?



I'm not sure what you mean by reversed position.  Are we talking about a RAM stick being seated facing a different way in this motherboard?  You might need to check the specifics of the RAM; it's possible that the old stick is enough older than the new that you wouldn't gain from using both, I suppose.  It can be one of any number of 'speeds' : DDR3 1333, DDR3 2800, etc.  I would guess that using both is going to be better for you than just using the new stick, but I'd look that up if I were you to be sure (or maybe Ringel can give you a better answer).

I haven't upgraded my RAM by adding to what I already had in years.  The last few times I got new RAM it was either building a new PC or getting entirely different RAM for a new motherboard.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 23, 2016)

Was just visiting with friends in northwest Oklahoma and Kansas--terrible wild fires driven by strong wind--some homes lost and some will be up most of the night in case they have to evacuate.  I-70 closed in parts of Kansas due to smoke, and from the western Kansas border to Denver due to blowing snow.

Our little dust storm seems pretty mild in comparison.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 23, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
For every happiness for Sherry and WQ,
Sherry’s Mom,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
Mr. And Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Nosmo's eye surgery,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Againsheila, Alan, Noomi, Spoonman, Freedombecki, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.

This fire now spans over 100 square miles in Oklahoma and Kansas just before sundown tonight:


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 23, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


One of my brothers had to have a fan running in order to sleep.  Me, I have to have the TV making noise.  Weird thing, sometimes the soundtracks find their way into my dreams.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 23, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


I gotta have a fan too. But during the winter, I use this:

SimplyNoise -- The Best Free White Noise Generator on the Internet.

And I just shut off the monitor (screen saver is too bright) but let the website run all night.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 23, 2016)

007 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Like you, I cannot remember when sleeping on the couch with the TV on started, but I've been doing it a long, long time.  The only time I don't have TV to sleep is when I'm at my remote place...no power for TV and the world is a much quieter place.  And my ridiculously stupid partner wants to put a TV and DVD player into the cabin!  The only place on Earth I can sleep without all the background noise.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 23, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Another windy dust filled day, just another day in the desert......
> ...


Temps above freezing all day, high 40's, low 50's and not expected to drop below freezing.  Ah, yes, we hope Spring has arrived.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 23, 2016)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


That might have helped my brother.  Unfortunately, he died a few years ago.  The first of eight siblings to cross the Rainbow Bridge and 16 months younger than me.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 23, 2016)

Well, I'm off to horizontal land for a couple of hours.  Looks like a moderately busy night based on the flight plans I've seen.  I have my weekly milk run in the morning but hope to get back to "home" in time to get a few things accomplished.
Good night all, sleep tight and dream sweet dreams.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 24, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Bought another desk top that is the same brand and tower case.  I was able to put the old hard drive in the new one and it works fine.  I will clone this drive, because the new one is 1 TB and the old one 500GB.  It also looks like the new one has a 4GB DDR3 memory card like the old one.  It also looks like there is a spot to add the old 4GB DDR3 card in a reversed position.  Does that sound correct?
> ...


Reversible card???  
If it's RAM it's a "stick" and RAM sticks only go in one way unless some new configuration has been developed that I don't know about.  As for determining which RAM works with each motherboard you can search stats for the motherboard make and model number, to find out exactly what kind you have on the motherboard download and install CPU-Z.
CPU-Z Download

There's a lot of information that even I don't completely understand but the "Memory" tab will tell you if it's DDR2, DDR3 or DDR4, the "SPD" tab will give you the frequency, example: PC3-12800 (800 MHz).  The DDR and frequency number is what you need to know which RAM to buy, it will look like; DDR3 PC3-12800.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 24, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


 about your brother. MrG is the 7th son of a 7th son...and 2 sisters, lol. Big family. That keep their distance which is a plus in my opinion. Too much drama.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 24, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


I never cared for McCartney's solo stuff, including Wings. Lennon's was always good and occasionally brilliant, but Harrison? He never disappointed me and actually got far better vocally and on guitar as he aged. His guitar was influenced greatly by his odd friendship with Eric Clapton, but always maintained his odd quirks and one could always listen to a riff and say, "That's George."


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 24, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I never cared for iced coffee and not all that big on hot tea.


----------



## Kat (Mar 24, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...




Same here. Hot coffee, and unsweet iced tea for me.


----------



## Kat (Mar 24, 2016)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




I use white noise too. A machine though.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 24, 2016)

Kat said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Mine's a machine too, lol. On the internet, lol.
I combine the two...the link above, AND the rain sound both together. Love them going at the same time.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 24, 2016)

Apparently the gain from using both 4GB memory cards is 5-10% and there all sorts of frequency, latency and other specifics to check.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 24, 2016)

Tomorrow is Good Friday and the last chance this Lenten season to get a great fish sandwich.  Not from a restaurant, but from a church basement.  The babushka clad church women throw their hearts and souls into their cooking and during Lent, they focus all that passion into fund raising efforts for their parishes and churches. 

Pirogues, panchke (little Polish donuts warm from the fryer, stuffed with jam and smothered in powdered sugar), and fish sandwiches about the size of Shaquille O'Neill's shoe.

All the Catholic churches serve tasty, cholesterol boosting foods on Fridays during Lent.  The Episcopalians do it too as well as the soulful Baptists.  My Presbyterian church, Spartan, cold and funless does not offer any food.  If we did, my bet it would be a slice of boiled ham sliced so thin it looks and feels like a deflated balloon stretch across a sandwich bun with a hint of mustard for effect only.  Such is the cuisine of the Presbyterians.

But the ethnic groups from eastern and southern Europe as the Baptist church ladies with their southern style cooking bona fides in tact serve up some real delights. 

It's something to behold once Ash Wednesday comes and the church kitchens throw open their doors.  Some folks look forward to an Easter basket brimming with marshmallow peeps, jelly beans and chocolate bunnies.  Some folks embrace the spiritual side of the holiday.  Count me in with those two groups.  But Easter fish sandwiches and pirogie dinners is what makes early Spring so special for me.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 24, 2016)

Does your ham have that greenish sheen to it also?  The final touch is a dried out quality.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 24, 2016)

Good morning all.  Pie crust (for the quiche) is chilling in the fridge - pound cake in the oven - bacon (for the quiche) thawing - strawberries for the dessert thawing. . .It is not quick 9:30 and I'm pooped.     But I will recover and looking forward to entertaining guests for lunch and playing 42 this afternoon.  COLD outside this morning and a stiff breeze isn't helping.  But maybe the last cold snap before summer?  Who knows.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 24, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Does your ham have that greenish sheen to it also?  The final touch is a dried out quality.



????   Is that a computer term?


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 24, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Does your ham have that greenish sheen to it also?  The final touch is a dried out quality.
> ...



Not according to Google.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 24, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Does your ham have that greenish sheen to it also?  The final touch is a dried out quality.


The thin slices of ham look like an oil slick!  All the colors of the rainbow.

We do have great ham here, but the Presbyterians won't kick in the extra cash to get it.  Our congregation is made up of a lot of second and third generation Americans whose folks, like mine, immigrated from Scotland.  Now, while the Scots invented everything on earth from the steam engine to golf, we cannot claim any cuisine.  Have you ever seen a Scottish restaurant?  Thai, French, Italian, Chinese, even an Irish pub, but never a Scottish restaurant.  There's a damn fine reason why: Scottish cooking sucks!

I'm so grateful our neighbors brought their cuisine with them.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 24, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Does your ham have that greenish sheen to it also?  The final touch is a dried out quality.
> ...



No save and nosmo are talking about Easter ham


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 24, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Does your ham have that greenish sheen to it also?  The final touch is a dried out quality.
> ...



Not claiming plaid I see.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 24, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



??? We are/were?    

Good morning peach.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 24, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Ewwwww if you weren't. 

Good morning to you too sweetie, I hope you and everyone has a wonderful Easter weekend.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 24, 2016)

Kat said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Like others a radio, if I don't have TV in the bedroom, provides my necessary white noise--I just tune to a station with soothing music.  But I usually depend on those movies previously described for my white noise.  Last night I put on "Titanic" and the last thing I remember in the movie was the 100-year-old Rose and her granddaughter and Pomeranian and gold fish arriving on the Keldysh.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 24, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Presbyterian prosciutto:


----------



## peach174 (Mar 24, 2016)

Hubby has his appointment with the Doc late this afternoon.
I think that the penicillin took care of it. 

We think that the mysterious infections that he gets every 5 to 7 years was caught early this time, before it went completely though his system and got to his blood this time. Hubby hates hospitals and I don't blame him, He has been in them to many times since his late twenties.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 24, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


We invented plaid to baffle and confuse chameleons!


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 24, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> We invented plaid to baffle and confuse chameleons!



I thought is was an underwear avoidance device.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 24, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > We invented plaid to baffle and confuse chameleons!
> ...


I'm wearing plaid underwear right now!

The kilt.  Kilts are an underwear avoidance device.  Draughty, but comfortable.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 24, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



You know some things get said in the Coffee Shop that just somehow stick.  And I now wonder if I will ever think about Nosmo again without also thinking about plaid underwear.    (Not to worry though. I also think about dedication to community pageants, a definite sense of personal responsibility, and above all a marvelous gift for story telling and painting word pictures.)


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 24, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Does your ham have that greenish sheen to it also?  The final touch is a dried out quality.
> ...


There's a huge Scottish restaurant chain all over the world!!!!!!!














McDonalds.........


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 24, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Any haggis in a quarter pounder?  How about barley soup?  Greasy mutton?

Koreans eating dog have it better than folks in Glasgow!


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 24, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Now there's mental picture I didn't need.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 24, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


It was a joke I picked up from the move Time After Time.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 24, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Here I am wearing plaid undies.  Why do they keep those photographic studios so damn cold?


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 24, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Still not getting excited.........


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 24, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I can't blame ya for that!


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 24, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


And here I thought you were hitting on me.........


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 24, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> You know some things get said in the Coffee Shop that just somehow stick.  And I now wonder if I will ever think about Nosmo again without also thinking about plaid underwear.    (Not to worry though. I also think about dedication to community pageants, a definite sense of personal responsibility, and above all a marvelous gift for story telling and painting word pictures.)



I fear I have to take partial responsibility for this painted word picture.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 24, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > You know some things get said in the Coffee Shop that just somehow stick.  And I now wonder if I will ever think about Nosmo again without also thinking about plaid underwear.    (Not to worry though. I also think about dedication to community pageants, a definite sense of personal responsibility, and above all a marvelous gift for story telling and painting word pictures.)
> ...


Don't be so hard on yourself.  Consider how I left out the part about how well plaid underwear conceals stains!


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 24, 2016)

Kat said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I like my teas half sweet half unsweet.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 24, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Tomorrow is Good Friday and the last chance this Lenten season to get a great fish sandwich.  Not from a restaurant, but from a church basement.  The babushka clad church women throw their hearts and souls into their cooking and during Lent, they focus all that passion into fund raising efforts for their parishes and churches.
> 
> Pirogues, panchke (little Polish donuts warm from the fryer, stuffed with jam and smothered in powdered sugar), and fish sandwiches about the size of Shaquille O'Neill's shoe.
> 
> ...


I love me some pirogies. Making them from scratch is a PITA, but well worth the effort. I learned to make them years ago.
I remember way back, at least 35 years ago, my in-laws were having a family get together as all surviving siblings in both families were going to be in town at the same time. (both were the youngest of 10 children)
I ased my mother-in-law if she was making pirogies and she said she didn't have enough time. She said if I wanted them, I'd have to make them myself.
Well, I went to work and prepared about 2 bushels of pure heaven.
So the party is well under way when Uncle John, my mother-in-law's oldest brother told his little sister, "The pirogie are great, Mary."
I heard Mary reply, sounding a bit disappointed, "Ernie made them."
I escaped to the other room, not wanting Mary to know that I'd overheard. John followed me in and this giant of a man, close to 7 feet tall and well over 400 pounds cornered me and said, "The pirogie are great, Ernie. I'm going to make you an honorary Polock." I was honored and somewhat taken aback, but John had a big smile on his face, so I said what was on my mind, "Dubious honor, John." he looked at me, trying his best to look stern, but he couldn't hold it in. The house about shook apart from his laughter and Big John and I were friends for life.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 24, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Tomorrow is Good Friday and the last chance this Lenten season to get a great fish sandwich.  Not from a restaurant, but from a church basement.  The babushka clad church women throw their hearts and souls into their cooking and during Lent, they focus all that passion into fund raising efforts for their parishes and churches.
> ...




Wow that's another thing we have in common Ernie, even though yours was by marriage.
I had an Uncle John too, he was my Dad's oldest brother and we were real close too.
He fought in WW1, he lied and said he was 17 when he was only 15.
He was such a fun Uncle.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 24, 2016)

Hey! My cousins all had an Uncle John too


----------



## peach174 (Mar 24, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Hey! My cousins all had an Uncle John too



Wow mine too.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 24, 2016)

Hubby got back from the Docs
They found a 2nd infection that the other was hiding.
The penicillin got the weaker urine infection but this test showed another hidden infection.
He goes back Tuesday to have another urine test. If the infection is gone then it took care of itself.
His Doc said that he thinks that the two types of infection stew together and that is when he gets the full blown blood infection that puts him in the hospital with a temp of 105- 06 over a 12 hour period before it breaks and goes away.
At least this time we know more than what we have over the last twenty years of this happing to him.
I am so thankful that it was caught very early this time.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 24, 2016)

Wanted something "sweet", baking a chocolate cake.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 25, 2016)

No changes to the vigil list and we didn't have a lot of activity in the Coffee Shop today, so I'll just skip a night for that.  But for everybody's quiz with their morning coffee:


----------



## Gracie (Mar 25, 2016)

C-11


----------



## SixFoot (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## 007 (Mar 25, 2016)

So I got a 7 pound ham at my local grocery for free because of points saved up from prior purchases, and I tried to put a dent in it eating it but fell woefully short. So I decided to make a big pot of bean soup and throw some of it in there. I boiled my beans for about 2 1/2 hours and then added onions, celery, carrots and fresh garlic, pepper and about half of what was left of the ham in big and small chunks. I boiled that for another 2 1/2 hours probably and it was finally ready to eat. I tasted it and decided it needed no salt at all, I thought it was fantastic. So, I wolfed down two bowls.

Why am I telling this story?  Well believe it or not, it's because of my old, old, cheapie stockpot. Later when I washed it I was thinking... I bought this thing like 15 years ago in Phoenix, and it was in the cheapest cookware set I could find at walmart, so why don't I buy a new one? Well, as with anything, I do what most smart shoppers do and start shopping around to find what's good and looking for deals. It quickly become evident that the high end of stockpots is All-Clad, and what does an 8qt. All-Clad stockpot go for? Well on Amazon they're asking $282.00. I about fell out of my chair. So with some more shopping, I found one ebay for $150.00. Still, I think this is just crazy for a slab of pressed, bonded stainless steel and aluminum. So after much looking, comparing and shopping, I've pretty much come to the conclusion that a $28.00 T-fal 8qt. stockpot at walmart would suffice.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 25, 2016)

Happy Good Friday!!









Friday's Grin


Everybody enjoy your good Easter Sunday meal and family.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 25, 2016)

Gracie said:


> C-11



You know the old saying:  knowledge is knowing that a tomato is a fruit.  Wisdom is knowing not to put it in a fruit salad.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 25, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > C-11
> ...



For me, wisdom is knowing not to put tomatoes in anything.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 25, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I know a few people who don't like tomatoes, but not being able to use tomatoes would be tragic for me.  I want them in almost all my Mexican/southwestern cuisine, they are essential for many sandwiches, soups, stews, salads, and other recipes, and how can you have a decent pizza or any other Italian cuisine requiring marinara sauce without tomatoes, and then there are those who need that tomato juice for a morning hangover or de-skunking the dog


----------



## CremeBrulee (Mar 25, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Or some Provencal Tomatoes.


----------



## CremeBrulee (Mar 25, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I take it you aren't interested in anything from the 140 tomato plants I started?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 25, 2016)

CremeBrulee said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



140 tomato plants?  Holy cow.  I planted six one year and ran out of friends, family, and neighbors to give the excess to and was delivering boxes of them to the local food bank.  What in the world do you do with all those tomatoes?


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 25, 2016)

There's a new pediatrician in town.  Her name is Dr. Tiu (pronounced 'to', or is it 'too' or perhaps 'two').  I checked with the Grandmothers here at the office because they keep tabs on this sort of thing and they have proclaimed Dr. Tiu excellent.

Yesterday I was in my family printing shop and I spoke with one of my brother's employees.  He has a three year old daughter who is precocious and utterly chamming and smart.  Alleigha had the sniffles, as three year olds tend to have whenever the seasons change.  But her Dad, my brother's pressman, was not about to take any chances so he bundled her off to see Dr. Tiu.

When the good doctor came into the exam room, she introduced herself to Alleigha.  "Hi Alleigha!  I'm Dr. Tiu!"

Alleigha responded, "I want to meet Dr. One."


----------



## CremeBrulee (Mar 25, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I just really like tomatoes lol. Just kidding.  There are all different kinds from heirloom to cherry to salad tomatoes.  Granted 140 is gonna be waaaay too many.  I will cull a lot and some may not germinate.  But I'm still going to have a ton of the suckers.  I have friends that own or work in restaurants.  One runs the local soup kitchen and they are always looking for good fresh food donations.  Many will be preserved too.  Then of course friends and family.  Almost forgot the farmer's market.  It's really not that many seeing as my neighbor does a half acre of tomatoes.  I challenged him too a tomato contest and quickly rescinded the challenge after he told me the size of his patch.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 25, 2016)

CremeBrulee said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > CremeBrulee said:
> ...




1/2 an acre would be about 3,000 or so plants right?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 25, 2016)

peach174 said:


> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



After picking one very large fat gross tomato worm off my tomato plants, I couldn't imagine how many of those would be on 3,000 or so plants.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 25, 2016)

CremeBrulee said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > CremeBrulee said:
> ...



I hadn't thought about the Farmers market.  That is an idea.  But my measly little tomato patch wouldn't produce that much.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 25, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > CremeBrulee said:
> ...



They spray them on farms.
Commercial Farms have around 6,000 per acre or so I thought.
That's why I asked.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 25, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I know they do and I buy them anyway because I can't afford the organic.  But I do try to grow organic in my own garden.


----------



## CremeBrulee (Mar 25, 2016)

peach174 said:


> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I think you can get about 4000 on an acre.  I don't know if he has half that amount though.  Plus he loses a lot to deer because he only stretches a single strand of  electric fence around the whole thing.  They do A LOT of canning next door.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 25, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




I'm envious, everything I try to grow dies on me.
I have no green thumb what- so- ever.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 25, 2016)

CremeBrulee said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > CremeBrulee said:
> ...



Thank you
See I was wrong, but then again it has been about 48 years or so when I was around my grandparents farm.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 25, 2016)

peach174 said:


> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Well it isn't like the average person would be able to look across a large field and distinguish between 3000 and 4000 tomato plants.  I mean, who would bother to count?


----------



## peach174 (Mar 25, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > CremeBrulee said:
> ...




None of us would, but it is important to farmers for some reason.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 25, 2016)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


7th son of a 7th son...damned, that's pretty special in occult circles.  I kinda don't mind that my relatives consider Alaska the ends of the Earth.  A visit would be nice, but too many "like" you only when they need something.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 25, 2016)

Kat said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


My "white noise" is called TV (or DVD).


----------



## Gracie (Mar 25, 2016)

I love to fall asleep to the Hobbit movies.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 25, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Not as well as camouflage!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 25, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Oh yeah..I hear ya. That is why it is just me and MrG. He has a very large family but we only associate with his older brother and his wife out of the whole lot of 'em. I just have one sister and we do NOT get along so I rarely talk to her, and the last time I saw her was about 3 years ago. I will not see her again, cuz she will not come here and I will not go there. We have no reason to. We dislike each other immensely. MrG's family...meh. The ones on the rez are ok, but we lost touch with them long ago and the rest that live in calif..well...they are all Jehovah Witnesses. The ancestors are rolling, I'm betting. He was not raised on the rez. His dad got out and left it all behind. Their ways, their beliefs, their culture. Its ME that clings to it for HIM, because it fascinates me and draws me for some reason. I should be all celtic leaning...but I am drawn to NA ways even though MrG is far far from it.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 25, 2016)

007 said:


> So I got a 7 pound ham at my local grocery for free because of points saved up from prior purchases, and I tried to put a dent in it eating it but fell woefully short. So I decided to make a big pot of bean soup and throw some of it in there. I boiled my beans for about 2 1/2 hours and then added onions, celery, carrots and fresh garlic, pepper and about half of what was left of the ham in big and small chunks. I boiled that for another 2 1/2 hours probably and it was finally ready to eat. I tasted it and decided it needed no salt at all, I thought it was fantastic. So, I wolfed down two bowls.
> 
> Why am I telling this story?  Well believe it or not, it's because of my old, old, cheapie stockpot. Later when I washed it I was thinking... I bought this thing like 15 years ago in Phoenix, and it was in the cheapest cookware set I could find at walmart, so why don't I buy a new one? Well, as with anything, I do what most smart shoppers do and start shopping around to find what's good and looking for deals. It quickly become evident that the high end of stockpots is All-Clad, and what does an 8qt. All-Clad stockpot go for? Well on Amazon they're asking $282.00. I about fell out of my chair. So with some more shopping, I found one ebay for $150.00. Still, I think this is just crazy for a slab of pressed, bonded stainless steel and aluminum. So after much looking, comparing and shopping, I've pretty much come to the conclusion that a $28.00 T-fal 8qt. stockpot at walmart would suffice.


Cast iron.  It's the only way to go!  I spent Spring Break seasoning the set a friend gave me for Christmas.  Well cared for, cast iron will last forever and _NOTHING_ cooks like cast iron.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 25, 2016)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I'm with ya on the Celtic thing.  I tend toward the spirituality of Nature and the cycle of seasons.  Of eight siblings, I talk with my youngest sister and one brother.  The others are psycho or usually want something.  The middle sister is always hinting that she was somehow abused and/or assaulted by various brothers or my father, even, but never provides details.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 25, 2016)

Cast iron IS the best thing....but...I can't lift the damn things. Too heavy now.

Meanwhile...back on the newsfront that is not news...no word from the landlord yet, so I am just taking things day by day. He told me (which I plan to remind him of) that BEFORE I moved in to this house, he PROMISED me he would never ask us to leave as long as he is breathing and he shook on it the old fashioned way...yer word is yer word. But, he never said he would not raise the rent. So..if he wants more rent, I will get him more rent. But I want him to stand by his word.
And if he pulls a Thorin Oakenshield on me, I put Plan G in action...which is being on the waiting list for low income SENIOR housing that is located in a nice little town about 30 miles away. However, the wait time is 1 to 2 years. So...no telling what will happen between now and then when and IF they call with an opening. And yes...they will take the two dogs cuz I told them one would probably be gone by then. I sent in the application along with references and hope they are impressed enough to say we are approved. We used to manage some mighty fine places, and gave links to properties that we used to live at and manage. On the other hand..I hope it didn't scare the manager cuz sometimes folks don't want folks that know more than they do, lol.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 25, 2016)

CremeBrulee said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > CremeBrulee said:
> ...


Deer eat tomatoes?  Just the fruit, or leaves and stems?  Most every animal I have raised avoids tomatoes (and potato greens) like the plague.  Tomatoes are nightshades and the greens are toxic to most beasts.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 25, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


My sister is a bible thumper but does not practice what she preaches. I never hesitate to tell her that, which causes probs, lol. Truth hurts. In her case, it pisses her off. 
When MrG almost died 3 years ago when he landed in ER, the vultures were here and we haven't seen them in YEARS. He got well, and they slunk off.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 25, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Problem with tomatoes up here is the length of the growing season.  About the time my tomatoes think of ripening, they freeze.  Unless you can afford a heated greenhouse, tomatoes (and roses), are tough.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 26, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
For every happiness for Sherry and WQ,
Sherry’s Mom,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
Mr. And Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Nosmo's eye surgery,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Againsheila, Alan, Noomi, Spoonman, Freedombecki, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.

A gold star to the first person who identifies this place:


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 26, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



We had the same problem when we lived up on the mountain.  Our growing season there was about the same as yours.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 26, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I can only sleep if it is a noise that doesn't change.  Voices (such as on TV or in music) bother me when trying to sleep because of the change in tone and pitch.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 26, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > So I got a 7 pound ham at my local grocery for free because of points saved up from prior purchases, and I tried to put a dent in it eating it but fell woefully short. So I decided to make a big pot of bean soup and throw some of it in there. I boiled my beans for about 2 1/2 hours and then added onions, celery, carrots and fresh garlic, pepper and about half of what was left of the ham in big and small chunks. I boiled that for another 2 1/2 hours probably and it was finally ready to eat. I tasted it and decided it needed no salt at all, I thought it was fantastic. So, I wolfed down two bowls.
> ...



I like cast iron too, but am reluctant to use it on my ceramic top stove.  And the big skillets are so heavy they are difficult to use with my bad shoulder.  So we have some good Cuisinart cookware and I have one big heavy non stick stainless steel skillet with a lid when I need a lid and that suits me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 26, 2016)

Good morning everybody on this Holy Saturday for the Christians and wishes for a really great Saturday for everybody.  

Nobody wants to guess what the vigil picture is last night?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody on this Holy Saturday for the Christians and wishes for a really great Saturday for everybody.
> 
> Nobody wants to guess what the vigil picture is last night?



Northern lights?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 26, 2016)

Happy Easter Bunny!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 26, 2016)

I invested in a Bissell yesterday.  Fifty bucks . . .


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 26, 2016)

The only problem with that ^^^ is that the battery life only lasts about 15 minutes, and the tank for the cleaning solution is tiny.  It works pretty well though!  I was so excited to use it yesterday but it had to charge for 12 hours, so I had to wait until today.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 26, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I invested in a Bissell yesterday.  Fifty bucks . . .



We bought one of those little vacuums awhile back--a Black and Decker--for under $50.  Tremendous suction so it is great for getting crap down in the cracks of the couch, recliners etc., going under furniture, and to suck up small spills.  Something of a pain to use on big floor surfaces though, so we still drag out the big Hoover for that.  Ours is a plug in model though--we decided against the battery version.  I have a battery operated hand held Dust Buster vac--the kind you hang on the wall--that we've had for maybe 25 years?  It still works great for small jobs but the battery is just about gone and doesn't hold a charge very well any more.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I invested in a Bissell yesterday.  Fifty bucks . . .
> ...



This isn't a vacuum cleaner, it's actually like a portable rug cleaner.  My oh my, you should have seen some of the prices of the full size ones.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 26, 2016)

They had a Dyson vacuum cleaner at Lowes, and it was 500 bucks!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 26, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> They had a Dyson vacuum cleaner at Lowes, and it was 500 bucks!!!



I can't imagine spending that much for a vacuum cleaner when you can buy such great ones for under $100.  But I didn't realize that was a carpet shampooer.  Let me know how it works.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 26, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody on this Holy Saturday for the Christians and wishes for a really great Saturday for everybody.
> ...



Nope.  Not even close.     (I wouldn't have known either if I had not read what it said about it when I found the photo.)

I'll wait a bit to see if anybody else knows and then will fess up.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > They had a Dyson vacuum cleaner at Lowes, and it was 500 bucks!!!
> ...



It works great!  I used it today.  Lot better than using my hands, that's for sure!  My hands get all cramped up and they hurt after trying to clean the rug.  My rug is filthy.  What I really should do is rent an industrial cleaner and clean it and then just spot clean with the little portable one.  It's a very old carpet anyway.  I was thinking about asking my landlord to just rip it up in the kitchen area.  Stupid idea to put a rug down where people are going to be eating anyway.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 26, 2016)

In the Arizona news today.  They don't mess around with Easter egg protection there. . . .


----------



## Kat (Mar 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> In the Arizona news today.  They don't mess around with Easter egg protection there. . . .


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 26, 2016)

Why is it always on a major holiday........  Took a shower earlier today before heading to brave the masses at Wally World, got home and later noticed the gas burner on the hot water heater was still on.  Gave it another hour and it still hadn't cut off, did a second sweep of the house, no water where it's not supposed to be so finally did a walk around the house.  Sure enough water is pouring out between the west outside wall base and the cement walkway that surrounds the house.   No contact at the rental agency and the plumbing company is closed for the holiday.  Turned off the water feed to the hot water tank and the burner, no hot water till Monday.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


I would note cast iron on a ceramic stovetop, either.  And I understand that the weight may be an issue for some.  Since I cook on either propane or wood burning stove


Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we keep vigil for:
> 
> ...


Waitomo glow worms.  I read an article about them and find them super cool!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > They had a Dyson vacuum cleaner at Lowes, and it was 500 bucks!!!
> ...


One reason my place has hardwood floors with small area rugs...just drag those suckers outside beat 'em.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 26, 2016)

They are playing "The Ten Commandments", with C. Heston and Y. Brynr, I suppose because this is Easter ever.  It's a great movie, though, whether one is religious, or not.  Here's a trivia question: who played the role of baby Moses in this Cecil B. DeMill epic?
On other fronts, I "caucused" this morning for the first (and hopefully last) time.  The experience was...interesting.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 26, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Wow, I'm impressed but yes.  They are a major attraction In Waitomo caves in New Zealand where boat tours and walking tours are offered to see the phenomenon of the glowworms.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 26, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> They are playing "The Ten Commandments", with C. Heston and Y. Brynr, I suppose because this is Easter ever.  It's a great movie, though, whether one is religious, or not.  Here's a trivia question: who played the role of baby Moses in this Cecil B. DeMill epic?
> On other fronts, I "caucused" this morning for the first (and hopefully last) time.  The experience was...interesting.



I know the film very well and we have had a lot of trivia parties based on it.  Was it Stephen Greenhough?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I thought they were way too cool.


Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > They are playing "The Ten Commandments", with C. Heston and Y. Brynr, I suppose because this is Easter ever.  It's a great movie, though, whether one is religious, or not.  Here's a trivia question: who played the role of baby Moses in this Cecil B. DeMill epic?
> ...


Nah, it was Fraser Heston, son of Charles!  I am enjoying the movie, regardless of one's religious convictions, it's a great flick!!!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 27, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> They are playing "The Ten Commandments", with C. Heston and Y. Brynr, I suppose because this is Easter ever.  It's a great movie, though, whether one is religious, or not.  Here's a trivia question: who played the role of baby Moses in this Cecil B. DeMill epic?
> On other fronts, I "caucused" this morning for the first (and hopefully last) time.  The experience was...interesting.


Ya know..they are STILL looking for the leftover props from The Ten Commandments in the dunes south of me. Good luck, says I. Those are some mighty big dunes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 27, 2016)

*HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE!!!*​
*


*​


----------



## boedicca (Mar 27, 2016)

Happy Easter Everyone!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 27, 2016)

It is chilly outside today.  March and April kind of suck around my part of the country.  One day it can be warm, and then the next day it can be cold.  Last night it was only 29 degrees.  Friday it was in the 50s.  I can't wait for summer.


----------



## SixFoot (Mar 27, 2016)

Happy Resurrection Day, everyone! God bless!


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 27, 2016)

Happy Easter


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 27, 2016)

Well, discovered the problem with the hot water heater, something the plumber said when we talked on the phone yesterday.  Turned the water feed back on and opened the pressure release valve, where the water was coming out (it feeds to the point where the water was coming out of the house).  Let it run for about 30 seconds then closed the valve, no more water coming out.  Turned the burner back on and we have hot water again.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 27, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Other than pizza, I don't eat any of that or at least don't eat it with tomatoes.  I also don't drink alcohol and have never had a skunk spray a dog.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 27, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody on this Holy Saturday for the Christians and wishes for a really great Saturday for everybody.
> 
> Nobody wants to guess what the vigil picture is last night?



It looked like a cave to me, perhaps with hanging phosphorescent lichen, but I have no idea where it would be if so.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 27, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



At least I got the cave part right.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 27, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we keep vigil for:
> 
> ...



Some sort of lighted cave?


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 27, 2016)

HAPPY EASTER!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 28, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
For every happiness for Sherry and WQ,
Sherry’s Mom,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
Mr. And Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Nosmo's eye surgery,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Againsheila, Alan, Noomi, Spoonman, Freedombecki, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 28, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we keep vigil for:
> 
> ...


You're just getting into your car when suddenly; "oh shit, forgot my wallet........."


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 28, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



YET . . .


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 28, 2016)

Good morning everybody.   A  happy Monday to all.   So what's happening?


----------



## Sherry (Mar 28, 2016)

Hello, CS...WQ and I are back from our wonderful honeymoon. We both absolutely loved Savannah. We had an opportunity to check out the historic district in Charleston, but decided to cut that leg short and return when the weather is better. What we did see was a lot of congestion and very touristy feel. We have lots of chores to catch up on, and I'm happy not to be returning to work until next week.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 28, 2016)

Morning !

I hope everyone had a great Easter weekend.

Mondays smile


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 28, 2016)

Sherry said:


> Hello, CS...WQ and I are back from our wonderful honeymoon. We both absolutely loved Savannah. We had an opportunity to check out the historic district in Charleston, but decided to cut that leg short and return when the weather is better. What we did see was a lot of congestion and very touristy feel. We have lots of chores to catch up on, and I'm happy not to be returning to work until next week.



Happy you had a good trip and safe travels but sorry about the weather.  Mother Nature has been throwing some tantrums in a lot of places lately.   But a week off just to catch up and kick back is good too.  So enjoy.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 28, 2016)

I am not fond of tomatoes. Not even as sauce for pizza. I use Italian Dressing or Ranch dressing on my gluten free pizza...not tomato sauce.

Blustery here. No outside yardwork today. Too cold. And windy. And my sinuses are having a fit. So..I am off to the thrift shop and see if I can find any treasures.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 28, 2016)

blackhawk said:


>


Do a lot of dogs have under bites?  I thought Daisy the Mutt's was kind of unique.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 28, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I am not fond of tomatoes. Not even as sauce for pizza. I use Italian Dressing or Ranch dressing on my gluten free pizza...not tomato sauce.
> 
> Blustery here. No outside yardwork today. Too cold. And windy. And my sinuses are having a fit. So..I am off to the thrift shop and see if I can find any treasures.


Some folks are turned off by the acidity in tomatoes.  But be aware!  In Naples, Italy there are Pizza Police.  A government bureau dedicated to the purity of ingredients and the quality of pizza pies.  I don't know if the Italians would read you your rights, but they definitely would put you in the slammer for omitting tomatoes from something as sacred and holy as a pizza pie! 

And it's blustery and chilly here too.  The kind of day that inspires school kids to make construction paper posters of what March is suppose to be like.  Umbrellas turning inside out, a stinging rain pelting faces and newly blossomed trees getting slapped around.

The ornamental pear trees (Bradford pears) that line the streets downtown are holding fast to their white petals.  Daffodils just beginning their stretch as the first Spring flowers are cowering against the chill and wind.  Tulips have sprouted their stems and leaves, but the flower is still well hidden away.

The yard needs a good raking.  Twigs and dead grass and other detritus from late Autumn and Winter have to be taken out.  The blade on the mower could use a new edge.  I wonder how much string is still on the weed eater?  Time to put on the work gloves, throw caution to the wind and get to work.

What would top off a session of yard work?  A pizza pie!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 28, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I don't know about poodles.  They are very common among the Oriental breeds - Lhasas, Shhi-tzu, pugs and almost all of the bulldog types.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 28, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


My brother, no dog expert, said something about round headed dogs like poodles and flat headed dogs like Golden Relievers.  I wonder if that has anything to do with dogs smiles?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 28, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Hmmm.   I had not heard that.  But maybe he is right.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 28, 2016)

I had to go out there and tie down some oriental trees in pots....they were tipped over and rolling across the yard! Thankfully, I don't have many plants left since the yard sale, so I only had to tie a couple.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 28, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I had to go out there and tie down some oriental trees in pots....they were tipped over and rolling across the yard! Thankfully, I don't have many plants left since the yard sale, so I only had to tie a couple.



Spring breezes?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 28, 2016)

Coming from the south, so I think its the Santa Ana's.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 29, 2016)

Bambi and Thumper live!!   Good night everybody.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 29, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Bambi and Thumper live!!   Good night everybody.



That is so cute!!!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 29, 2016)

I have a very dear friend in Brooklyn.  She visits me to blow some stink off of herself and luxuriate in the green forests and pastures of northeast Ohio.  I visit her to take in the sights and smells of a cosmopolitan city and shed some of the flyover country affectations that build up like barnacles on the hull of a ship.

She has a four year old grand daughter who is the apple of her eye.  Her name is Olivia.  I send Olivia Ohio State shirts, Pittsburgh Pirates jerseys and Steeler paraphernalia to keep her cultured and unsullied by New York allegiances.

My friend just called to say that Olivia and her daddy (my friend's son) just marched into her house.  Olivia crawled up on my friend's lap and said "Guess what, Granny!  I'm gonna have a baby!"

"Really!" answered my friend "Who's the father?"

"Daddy is!" answered Olivia.

Then it became clear that Olivia was going to be a big sister come early November.

Mazel Tov!.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 29, 2016)

It's funny what you might take for granted.  Whenever my friend from Brooklyn ventures west to the Rust Belt, she has me slow down so she can take snapshots.  The subjects of her shutterbug zeal is what's fascinating.  She shoots signs at convenience stores advertising cigarette prices.  MARLBORO 100"s $4.89.

Gun Shops are a favorite subject along with the illuminated menus in fast food chains that omit the calorie count and show that a Big Mac can be bought without taking a second mortgage out on her house. 

She photographs locks and dams on the Ohio, scenic vistas from the hilltops and sprawling apple orchards in the countryside.

When I'm in Brooklyn, I'm fascinated by Dominican Republic bodegas, Jewish yeshivas and cemeteries that bury the dead three and four deep in the same plot.

She loves to drive into Pittsburgh through the Fort Pitt tunnel and take in the stunning view from the Fort Pitt Bridge.  here's something of what that's like:


I love the ambience of walking across the Brooklyn Bridge.  I eat knishes and drink egg creams from vendors on the Coney island boardwalk.  She can't wait to get to Primanti Brothers in The Strip for a cappocola and egg.

Of course we put fries on everything!

We Pittsburghers love, and I mean love with a capital L fireworks.  Probably because the best sky rockets in America are made right here in New Castle, PA.  They have so many fireworks nights at PNC Park that, as rumor has it, a displaced family from war torn Iraq was settled on the Northside of Pittsburgh but asked to be moved because of the din of fireworks going off so frequently.

I've seen the Manhattan exhibitions and the Friday night fireworks show at Coney Island.  We do it better.

But my friend finds our pizza to be damn near inedible, so there's that.

I say 'tennis shoes 'nd gumbands'.  She says 'sneakers' and rubber bands.  I say we should go "dahntahn and see the Stillers".  She says "fugedabodit".


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 29, 2016)

High winds, we're experiencing a brown out...... and I'm not talking about electricity.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 29, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> High winds, we're experiencing a brown out...... and I'm not talking about electricity.



Same here.  Blowing dust almost obscures the Sandias.  We took a friend for a medical procedure early afternoon and it was blowing hard.  But we went for a late lunch afterward and as we were exiting the restaurant, the gusts were so strong you literally had to lean in to them to keep the wind from moving you.  All the flags standing straight out.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 29, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Some breeds tend to have a more prominent under bite than others.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 29, 2016)

Howdy, All!
Weather has been fairly normal for this time of year.  Melt off continues apace, but there is still ice under some of the ankle-deep puddles.  Of course, we have a volcano that has decided to make Spring interesting...last I looked, there was a 4000 mile, 37,000 high plume of ash.  Locals have reported lava fountains estimated to be 1/2  mile high.
Old Lady cat had a follow up with Auntie Vet this afternoon.  The vet declared my kitty "fabulous"!!  Her tumor has become smaller and less infected and (most of all) her eyes are clear and lacking the dull, unfocused look she had before.  We'll keep her on antibiotics for a while yet because they do seem to be helping.  But the vet still hesitates to surgically remove that tumor because a 21 yr-old kitty stands too much chance of dying due to anesthesia.  The tumor is benign and doesn't seem to cause pain, so we've decided to let things go for now.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 30, 2016)

Dropped one of my Henckel knives, the blade snapped off at the handle...........


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 30, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Dropped one of my Henckel knives, the blade snapped off at the handle...........



Bummer.  The last time I priced a Henckel chef's knife that I wanted really bad, the price tag was I think something like $120?  Shouldn't break if dropped.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 30, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Howdy, All!
> Weather has been fairly normal for this time of year.  Melt off continues apace, but there is still ice under some of the ankle-deep puddles.  Of course, we have a volcano that has decided to make Spring interesting...last I looked, there was a 4000 mile, 37,000 high plume of ash.  Locals have reported lava fountains estimated to be 1/2  mile high.
> Old Lady cat had a follow up with Auntie Vet this afternoon.  The vet declared my kitty "fabulous"!!  Her tumor has become smaller and less infected and (most of all) her eyes are clear and lacking the dull, unfocused look she had before.  We'll keep her on antibiotics for a while yet because they do seem to be helping.  But the vet still hesitates to surgically remove that tumor because a 21 yr-old kitty stands too much chance of dying due to anesthesia.  The tumor is benign and doesn't seem to cause pain, so we've decided to let things go for now.



I thought the volcano was way south of you.  Are you getting effects where you are?

Happy to hear your fur friend is doing better though.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dropped one of my Henckel knives, the blade snapped off at the handle...........
> ...


Well I can send it to Henckel in the US, they determine if it's due to faulty workmanship and if so will send you a new one.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2016)

Having a rough go lately. So instead of being a debbie downer drama lama, I will just leave it at that.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 30, 2016)

Idunno, looks photoshopped to me, maybe we should send it to the Conspiracy Theory folks......... 

(I was having "fun" with them all yesterday).

Pavlof Volcano, it's about 700 miles from GW to the southwest.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 30, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Having a rough go lately. So instead of being a debbie downer drama lama, I will just leave it at that.



I can relate Gracie.  And I hope you know that those of us who thanked your post were only acknowledging it as C_K has not seen fit to give us a 'sympathy' or 'I understand' button.

But I will wish everybody a good morning though that is still yet to be determined.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 30, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Idunno, looks photoshopped to me, maybe we should send it to the Conspiracy Theory folks.........
> 
> (I was having "fun" with them all yesterday).
> 
> Pavlof Volcano, it's about 700 miles from GW to the southwest.



But apparently it did screw up a lot of air traffic though the last I read, it is subsiding and causing less problems now.  But they said it could erupt again at any time.  What surprised me was that with as much scientific equipment as the USGS has on all the active volcanoes and as closely as they track them these days, this eruption came as a total surprise?   With two catastrophic volcanoes here in New Mexico, that isn't really reassuring.

The photo you posted I believe was taken from an airplane?

photo pavlof volcano eruption - Bing video


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Idunno, looks photoshopped to me, maybe we should send it to the Conspiracy Theory folks.........
> ...


Airplane?  No, I was using my Icarus wings........


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 30, 2016)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY*
SFC Ollie


​


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2016)

Happy Wednesday!  Nothing new to report going on with me!


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 30, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Happy Wednesday!  Nothing new to report going on with me!


Bah!  Humbug!

Oh sorry, wrong time of year.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 30, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I have had a lifelong fascination with the more dramatic power of nature, especially when it comes to violent storms, earthquakes, volcanoes, and such.  If I had it all to do over, I think I might have focused my formal education on something to do with the earth sciences but I didn't know my interests would turn so strongly in that direction when I was in college.  Nor how much I would lose respect for my chosen profession at that time.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I'll never lose respect for my chosen profession, beach bum........


----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2016)

Bad night. Mini meltdown/panic attack. Sorry. Better today.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 30, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Bad night. Mini meltdown/panic attack. Sorry. Better today.



I have been blessed with not having to endure panic attacks, but I have sure experienced those middle of the night 'my world is going to hell and I'm already there' periods.  So as I said, I can relate.  But they do pass.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dropped one of my Henckel knives, the blade snapped off at the handle...........
> ...


Zwilling J.A. Henckels Lifetime Warranty


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2016)

I've had some really cheap knives that have broken off when I've been using them!  Lucky I didn't cut a finger off or something.  I have some nice knives now where the handle and blade are one piece, kind of like this . . .


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 30, 2016)

Speaking of SFC Ollie, I think it's time for my annual appeal to all folks who fly an American flag at their homes, which is hopefully everybody.

Each year I buy a brand new flag to fly at the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate.  And, each autumn, I take that season's flag to the American Legion Post for proper disposal.

Nothing, in my opinion, is as tasteless as flying a tattered, faded American flag.  I think it's disrespectful to the flag itself and those who cherish it and served under it.

A bright new flag is not only appropriate, but beautiful in and of itself.

But where to get a new flag?  Why that very same American Legion!  They offer American flags that are, get ready for this, *MADE IN AMERICA!*

And not only are their flags durable and well made, they are a great value.  Profits from the American Legion flag sales go toward the fantastic charitable works they conduct throughout the year.  From youth baseball to veterans outreach programs, your flag helps the good people at the American Legion do so much for our local communities.

Here's the link:

American Legion Flag & Emblem


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 30, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Speaking of SFC Ollie, I think it's time for my annual appeal to all folks who fly an American flag at their homes, which is hopefully everybody.
> 
> Each year I buy a brand new flag to fly at the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate.  And, each autumn, I take that season's flag to the American Legion Post for proper disposal.
> 
> ...



Wonderful post Nosmo.  And I am still impressed that I believe you are the one and only member of our special Coffee Shop family who has met SFC Ollie in person.  I still hate that C_K deleted our old Coffee Shop threads before I could retrieve the picture of the two of you together plus some other CS historical photos I would love to have personally and for the archives now.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of SFC Ollie, I think it's time for my annual appeal to all folks who fly an American flag at their homes, which is hopefully everybody.
> ...


I did meet Ollie at a watering hole close to each of our homes.  It was on a Sunday during football season and his Dallas Cowboys were playing.. We sucked down coffee, chit chatted about what was right and wrong about USMB, and cheered at opposite places during the Cowboy's game!.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 30, 2016)

A friend who lives in Ruidoso, NM (about 3 hours south of us) posted this on Facebook this afternoon.  This is a couple of days ago just behind Ruidoso high school.  It is heart breaking because Ruidoso is just a beautiful little city in some of our most scenic terrain, and it has already been devastated by terrible fires in recent years.  At this rate there won't much much there to look at any more.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 30, 2016)

Where's Hossfly when we need him?  A Fort Worth friend just posted this with the caption: "Good news for all my Fort Worth peeps- the interchange at I35W and Loop 820 is near completion!"   If the terrain wasn't so flat, I would think that was one of our more famous Albuquerque exchanges.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Where's Hossfly when we need him?  A Fort Worth friend just posted this with the caption: "Good news for all my Fort Worth peeps- the interchange at I35W and Loop 820 is near completion!"   If the terrain wasn't so flat, I would think that was one of our more famous Albuquerque exchanges.


There must be 42,000 miles of overpasses in DFW. And building more every year.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Howdy, All!
> ...





Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Howdy, All!
> ...


Way south and west, but 400 miles goes a long ways.  The ash fell on Fairbanks and as far away as the Canadian border, but we didn't seen any of it.  Our air traffic flew south of the Aleutians to avoid the ash but some of the smaller carriers who operate mostly in Alaska had to take a hiatus.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 30, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Idunno, looks photoshopped to me, maybe we should send it to the Conspiracy Theory folks.........
> 
> (I was having "fun" with them all yesterday).
> 
> Pavlof Volcano, it's about 700 miles from GW to the southwest.


Definitely not photoshopped, though.  Reports say that folks in Cold Bay (30 miles west) were getting some great photos of the lava fountains that were estimated to be rocketing up to a half mile high.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 30, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Where's Hossfly when we need him?  A Fort Worth friend just posted this with the caption: "Good news for all my Fort Worth peeps- the interchange at I35W and Loop 820 is near completion!"   If the terrain wasn't so flat, I would think that was one of our more famous Albuquerque exchanges.
> ...


That looks about right...I remember the few times I've had to drive cross country through the DFW interchanges.  It seemed like they were stacked a dozen high, at least.  If you missed your exit, you were condemned to go miles out of your way to find where you wanted to be.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> A friend who lives in Ruidoso, NM (about 3 hours south of us) posted this on Facebook this afternoon.  This is a couple of days ago just behind Ruidoso high school.  It is heart breaking because Ruidoso is just a beautiful little city in some of our most scenic terrain, and it has already been devastated by terrible fires in recent years.  At this rate there won't much much there to look at any more.


HOLY CRAP!  I haven't seen anything about this on the national news and it seems like it should be there.  Fire is so devastating, and so final.  I hope no one loses their lives and this can be contained quickly.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 30, 2016)

Someone dynamited the tunnel for me this morning.  I worked a shift to cover a co-worker who had to attend family issues back East.  While preparing to go home, the supervisor asked me whether I knew my partner would be working later, or not.  Seems the partner fell off a ladder at his night job and was having x-rays done on his foot/ankle.  He hadn't called me so I tried to call him and got no answer.  Well, long story, short, it seems his 8 ft ladder fell out from under him, he landed on his feet and probably shattered his ankle.  They did an MRI this afternoon and he has an appointment with his doctor tomorrow morning to find out the verdict.  He cannot drive any of the manual trucks and the automatic transmission truck is in the shop.  He's ensconced on my sofa, ankle crusted in ice, whining like a baby about how much it hurts.  He's maxed out his pain meds and I will not let him have more.  I've taken the night off from work to help him out. 
Just when you see the light at the end of the tunnel, someone dynamites the thing...


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 30, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > A friend who lives in Ruidoso, NM (about 3 hours south of us) posted this on Facebook this afternoon.  This is a couple of days ago just behind Ruidoso high school.  It is heart breaking because Ruidoso is just a beautiful little city in some of our most scenic terrain, and it has already been devastated by terrible fires in recent years.  At this rate there won't much much there to look at any more.
> ...



I think they got it contained pretty quickly and have it under control tonight.  And as you can see, it looks like it is confined mostly to the underbrush--wasn't really getting into the tree tops.  The larger Ponderosa pines will survive a fire like that--chars the trunks a bit but in a few years you can't tell it.  It is said that such fires help the forest--clears out the debris and lets it breathe and lets in light for new growth.  Sure makes things ugly for awhile though.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Pretty much the same here.  Actually, some types of plants cannot germinate unless they burn first.  Wildfires happen here all the time, it's just the ones that burn close to "civilization" that get noticed.  They actually let a lot of fires burn their course.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 31, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


>


Back in my mid 20s a co-worker was celebrating his 60th birthday. I remarked to him, "Lou, it's all down hill from now on."
He replied, Bullshit! It's all up hill; every miserable step of the way."


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 31, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Where's Hossfly when we need him?  A Fort Worth friend just posted this with the caption: "Good news for all my Fort Worth peeps- the interchange at I35W and Loop 820 is near completion!"   If the terrain wasn't so flat, I would think that was one of our more famous Albuquerque exchanges.
> ...


Yeah I know. I remember taxiing under one in a 767 on one trip back to the Land of Entrapment when I was living out there.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 31, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Someone dynamited the tunnel for me this morning.  I worked a shift to cover a co-worker who had to attend family issues back East.  While preparing to go home, the supervisor asked me whether I knew my partner would be working later, or not.  Seems the partner fell off a ladder at his night job and was having x-rays done on his foot/ankle.  He hadn't called me so I tried to call him and got no answer.  Well, long story, short, it seems his 8 ft ladder fell out from under him, he landed on his feet and probably shattered his ankle.  They did an MRI this afternoon and he has an appointment with his doctor tomorrow morning to find out the verdict.  He cannot drive any of the manual trucks and the automatic transmission truck is in the shop.  He's ensconced on my sofa, ankle crusted in ice, whining like a baby about how much it hurts.  He's maxed out his pain meds and I will not let him have more.  I've taken the night off from work to help him out.
> Just when you see the light at the end of the tunnel, someone dynamites the thing...


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 31, 2016)

April Fools Day and Friday at the same time.  Bring your beer money and some healthy distrust.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 31, 2016)

This may be the last Thursday of my blindness!  This time next week I'll have had the first of these damnable cataracts burned off my head..

I'm told that when one has two cataracts as I do and one of them is repaired, the brain relies on the newly repaired eye and compensates for the unrepaired one.  I don't know that my brain is that limber, but come the 14th, the second lens will be replaced.

I'm asking them for x-ray specs as replacement lenses.  I figure 'why not'?  If I'm going from Mr. Magoo to the Bionic Man, I may as well take advantage.






Meanwhile I know that dust is building up inside Pimplebutt.  I know that windows must be washed, flower beds tended to and the garage could stand a flamethrower to clear away the excess pasteboard box collection I have amassed since Christmas.

The benefit of partial blindness is a convenient excuse to let all those tasks slip by.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 31, 2016)

Sounds like a recipe for a head ache Nosmo King.  Speedy recovery.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 31, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Sounds like a recipe for a head ache Nosmo King.  Speedy recovery.


They say that I can get replacement lenses that will not only take care of the poor far vision, but let me read without glasses as well.  But I have spoken to too many folks who went that route who say that the near (reading) vision portion of the replacement lens either is ineffective or fails within a few months.

I'll have my current frames (that look like Mr. Peabody's glasses)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Mr. Peabody is on the left)

 changed over so they are clear on top and prescription for reading on the bottom.  That way I won't have to fumble around looking for reading glasses.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 31, 2016)

Days like today I'm glad I'm a cat.  Been out on the car lot a few times in the rain.  Fortunately, I do not smell like a wet dog.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 31, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Someone dynamited the tunnel for me this morning.  I worked a shift to cover a co-worker who had to attend family issues back East.  While preparing to go home, the supervisor asked me whether I knew my partner would be working later, or not.  Seems the partner fell off a ladder at his night job and was having x-rays done on his foot/ankle.  He hadn't called me so I tried to call him and got no answer.  Well, long story, short, it seems his 8 ft ladder fell out from under him, he landed on his feet and probably shattered his ankle.  They did an MRI this afternoon and he has an appointment with his doctor tomorrow morning to find out the verdict.  He cannot drive any of the manual trucks and the automatic transmission truck is in the shop.  He's ensconced on my sofa, ankle crusted in ice, whining like a baby about how much it hurts.  He's maxed out his pain meds and I will not let him have more.  I've taken the night off from work to help him out.
> Just when you see the light at the end of the tunnel, someone dynamites the thing...



Your frustration comes through loud and clear.  He is blessed to have you as a friend.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 31, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> This may be the last Thursday of my blindness!  This time next week I'll have had the first of these damnable cataracts burned off my head..
> 
> I'm told that when one has two cataracts as I do and one of them is repaired, the brain relies on the newly repaired eye and compensates for the unrepaired one.  I don't know that my brain is that limber, but come the 14th, the second lens will be replaced.
> 
> ...



.  My cataract surgery was two weeks between surgeries.  You get your eyesight back immediately when you first wake up from the surgery, and when you see how wonderful your eyesight is, you will be so eager to get the other one done.  And it isn't really a problem between the surgeries--seems your body does compensate quite nicely.  You do see a lot of stuff you were missing though.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 31, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Days like today I'm glad I'm a cat.  Been out on the car lot a few times in the rain.  Fortunately, I do not smell like a wet dog.


There's something to be said for the smell of a wet pooch!

It ain't good, but it's something.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 31, 2016)

Good morning everybody.  As Save observed, April's Fool's day and a Friday.  All we would need is a full moon for a perfect storm.   Or is that a full moon on Friday 13th?   Oh well, anyway hope everybody is having a good day.

A bit of trivia:  Probably everybody knows that the game of golf originated in Scotland.  It is said that the first historical reference to the game was when James II banned the game in l457 because it was distracting people from learning and practicing archery.  And why 18 holes?  Because that's about the number of shots in an Imperial Quart of Scotch Whiskey!


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 31, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > This may be the last Thursday of my blindness!  This time next week I'll have had the first of these damnable cataracts burned off my head..
> ...


I sure hope so.  Forsythias are a yellow fuzzy thing.  Cherry blossoms look as if a wet snow has covered the branches.  I gasp when suddenly there is a car approaching in the left lane.  Billboards are big colorful rectangles without meaning.  Spring training baseball on TV is a radio show featuring a big green expanse of grass.

I've been a burden to my fellow board gamers, asking "what does this card say" and what do those pieces mean".

When I walk in the park with Daisy the Mutt, I listen for her huffing as she runs to know what she's up to.  She has compensated by running up behind me and throwing her front paws against the back of my knees to let me know she wants a treat.

Reading has been a missed pleasure and I find myself pulling the computer monitor up to my face to see what's on it.

Imagine wiring a pair of heavy bottomed shot glasses into eye glass frames.  Coat the bottoms of the shot glasses with Vaseline petroleum jelly and put them up to your eyes.  This is the best example of what my vision is like today.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 31, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  As Save observed, April's Fool's day and a Friday.  All we would need is a full moon for a perfect storm.   Or is that a full moon on Friday 13th?   Oh well, anyway hope everybody is having a good day.
> 
> A bit of trivia:  Probably everybody knows that the game of golf originated in Scotland.  It is said that the first historical reference to the game was when James II banned the game in l457 because it was distracting people from learning and practicing archery.  And why 18 holes?  Because that's about the number of shots in an Imperial Quart of Scotch Whiskey!


Downing a quart of Scotch during a round of golf seems a lot more probable than teaching Scotsmen to fire arrows.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 31, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Idunno, looks photoshopped to me, maybe we should send it to the Conspiracy Theory folks.........
> ...


I was having fun with it down in the FZ, the evil CIA was behind it all........


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 31, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> A friend who lives in Ruidoso, NM (about 3 hours south of us) posted this on Facebook this afternoon.  This is a couple of days ago just behind Ruidoso high school.  It is heart breaking because Ruidoso is just a beautiful little city in some of our most scenic terrain, and it has already been devastated by terrible fires in recent years.  At this rate there won't much much there to look at any more.


Supposedly it burned back on itself and is only between 125 and 150 acres, at least it was the last I checked.  Haven't heard anything yet today but I believe it's mostly contained


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 31, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > A friend who lives in Ruidoso, NM (about 3 hours south of us) posted this on Facebook this afternoon.  This is a couple of days ago just behind Ruidoso high school.  It is heart breaking because Ruidoso is just a beautiful little city in some of our most scenic terrain, and it has already been devastated by terrible fires in recent years.  At this rate there won't much much there to look at any more.
> ...



Yes, as I posted to GW yesterday, it is fully contained, and as of yesterday they were just watching to be sure hot spots didn't flare up.  Could have been much worse.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 31, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I wonder how many peeps you sent to the FZ to see what was going on with this post.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 31, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


This is the first time I mentioned it outside of the FZ.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 31, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I know, but a lot of folks who don't post here do read in here.  Just speculating.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 31, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I don't use the notification function, never wanted to and don't know how, don't like it when people use it on me.  If I want to read something I'll find it.  I was just explaining to GW why I posted the word "photoshopped".


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 31, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



You don't need a notification function just to read a post though.  I just thought your post provocative and figured others would too.  I normally avoid the FZ like the plague, but a post like yours could prod my curiosity enough just to go look.  

I do keep the notification function on.  Sometimes it just lets me know when somebody has clicked on 'thanks' or 'funny' or whatever on my posts and those I just note and otherwise don't click on.  Especially when I see that it was one of our resident troll types who clicked on 'funny' on a serious post just to be contentious.  Those are super easy to ignore.  Once you open the alerts, you don't see them as 'new alerts' any more.

The one's that let me know somebody quoted my post though, I appreciate because I know to go look to see if I need to respond.  Sometimes I get the alert because I had an old post in a whole string of nested quotes, and you can't know that until you click on the notification, but again if that is the case, no harm no foul.  I do wish there was someway to adjust the software so that we didn't get the notifications just because an old post is nested in a whole string somewhere, but again it isn't that big a deal for me.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 31, 2016)

Happy Thursday!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 31, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I participate in some of the more "lighthearted" threads in the FZ, like music ones or ones I might find amusing.  Most of the time when I read stuff there, I just shake my head.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 31, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Sorry, when I refer to the notification function I mean the @ function.
The FZ isn't what it used to be, it's actually a lot more lighthearted these days, who can come up with the best "cut down" competition and such.  Oh sure there's still the angry ones who are there but they tend to get jumped on by everyone.  For the most part it's just good old fashioned fun, the real (old style) FZ is found in the upper areas of the forum, Politics, Current Events, etc.  I generally avoid those unless I'm feeling like pushing a few buttons and watching the fireworks........


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 31, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Children will be children!


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 31, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I never want to grow up........


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 31, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 69628


You "nailed" me with that one.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 31, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
For every happiness for Sherry and WQ,
Sherry’s Mom,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
Mr. And Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Nosmo's eye surgery,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Againsheila, Alan, Noomi, Spoonman, Freedombecki, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 1, 2016)

OK 6:45 SDT and I'm still up. I started the fire in the smoker at 3 PM. I should be done in a half hour or so. Boston butt for Sunday at Doc's. We're having a good old Cajun crawfish boil. We'll have the butt and about 100 pounds of crawfish, 25 pounds of taters, corn, a couple bushels of cole slaw beans and cornbread.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 1, 2016)

7:12 I'm done in. Alarm set for noon got to be in at 1 PM.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 1, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> 7:12 I'm done in. Alarm set for noon got to be in at 1 PM.



I still worry about you Ernie but sleep well while you can.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 1, 2016)

Good morning everybody.  Hombre and I have been up and at it for awhile too.  The leaves are in the dining table and the table is set for a dinner party around 5 pm to honor my big sister's birthday.  In a bit I will make my breakfast shake, and then make the potato salad and the orange fluff salad and a pound cake to use for strawberry shortcake for dessert.  I enjoy cooking for parties.


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 1, 2016)

The gates at the main entrance of Thompson Park were open for the first time since Thanksgiving yesterday.  I can drive into the park and park my car in one of the lots near the entry.  Up until yesterday I had to park in the tree covered lots just off park Way.  I always have to call after Daisy the Mutt to make sure she follows me into the park and doesn't wander into the street..

The park is marvelous!  There is at least one specimen of tree that grows naturally in Ohio.  Mainly we have Red Oaks, Maples. Poplars, Hemlocks, Hickory and Ash.  But there are a couple of Queen Anne Elms there.  Beautiful trees whose boughs drape all the way to the ground.  There, the branches take root in the soil and sprout saplings.  So the Queen Anne Elm develops its own little grove.  Sycamores wearing camouflage bark line the roadway.  Ginseng trees with their ancient leaves sprawl across the hilltops.

I walk the upper loop through the park.  Due to our topography (which looks like  an unmade bed) walking down to the other parts like the baseball diamonds, playgrounds and finally the swimming pool means having to walk back up, and it's a hearty climb.  At the very bottom of the terraced, hilly park lays The Big Rock.  a slab of sandstone about the size of a one story bungalow, The Big Rock remains as a remnant of the glacial period that scoured out the basins that became the Great lakes then melted to erode our alluvial plain into steep ravines.

I trudge along past the amphitheater where in the cool summer evenings a brass band plays Sousa marches and popular tunes.  "_Memories!  Like the corners of my mind.  Misty water colored memories, of the way we were_".  Not the clear bell like tones of Barbra Streisand, but the chunky sound of former high school band members who had just one rehearsal.

And still I trudge on past the top pavilion.  There are four picnic pavilions in the park, but the top pavilion is the largest.  Built by Depression Era citizens working for the WPA, the pavilions all have stone veneers covering the structural steel columns that hold up a massive slate roof.  300 picnickers can comfortably dine under that roof.  A huge stone fireplace anchors one side and barbeque pits flank the fireplace.  It's one of Daisy the Mutt's favorite sops because even now in early Spring, folks on their lunch break might drop a Chicken McNugget or two.  If you look carefully at the stone covered columns you can spy little pieces of art rendered in masonry.  A pattern looking like a daisy, one looking like a songbird and that looks like a pine tree over there!  I'm glad to think that there was enough license and spirit among those workers to still express themselves in their work.

And still I trudge on past the tennis courts.  The boy's high school team plays in the Spring and the girls team plays in the Autumn.  Either way, Daisy entertains the parents watching their kids volley and serve.  There's a kiosk there where announcements of up coming matches and schedules for the after noon league play.  It's also where dogs leave messages in urine for the other dogs to sniff and top.  All kinds of information can be found at that kiosk.

And still I trudge on past the grove of hickory trees that seems to be in constant activity with squirrels and chipmunks.  This is the part of the park that intrigues Daisy the most.  I can continue to walk as she puts all those squirrels back up in the trees.  She'll catch up by the time I get to the water fountain.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 1, 2016)

Morning !
Test results for Hubby says he needed to go on another antibiotic because the infection is still there.
Hopefully it will get rid of this mysterious infection. If not he will need to go to a specialist.
Five more days and then one more test again.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 1, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Morning !
> Test results for Hubby says he needed to go on another antibiotic because the infection is still there.
> Hopefully it will get rid of this mysterious infection. If not he will need to go to a specialist.
> Five more days and then one more test again.



Sending all kinds of positive vibes for healing.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 1, 2016)

No Buckeye Trees Nosmo King?


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 1, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> 7:12 I'm done in. Alarm set for noon got to be in at 1 PM.



Rinse, spit, lather, repeat.


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 1, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> No Buckeye Trees Nosmo King?


Buckeyes, Horse Chestnuts, Wild Cherry trees starting top in light pink, white pines swaying in the Spring breeze and whispering to those willing to listen.  All of Ohio's arboreal splendor is in that park.

there is a disc golf course running through the park too.  The players fling a Frisbee toward a basket mounted on a steel post.  Those who play proclaim this course as the best in the area.  I hear more Frisbees smacking into trees than landing softly on the ground.  I ask the players if throwing 7 1/4 inch circular saw blades might help their game as they could remove the obstacles presented by the trees.  One avid player is the son of a dear friend of mine.  I suggested he take up skeet shooting as that would put a deadly weapon in his hand rather than a benign plastic disc.  I got a call from his father the next day asking me to cool it with that suggestion.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 1, 2016)

Friday's smile
Everybody have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 1, 2016)

Finally up, well since the last hour, someone knocking at the door, they were gone by the time I got there, probably salesmen.  Still trying to wake up, allergy count is high.  Hope everyone is doing better than me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 1, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Finally up, well since the last hour, someone knocking at the door, they were gone by the time I got there, probably salesmen.  Still trying to wake up, allergy count is high.  Hope everyone is doing better than me.



Hope you feel better.  Have you tried the regional raw honey thing for your allergies?  That seems to work better for me than anything else.


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 1, 2016)

Thompson Park is named for its benefactor, Will Thompson.  Native son, industrialist and hymn writer, (Will wrote the hymn "Softly and Tenderly")

_Softly and tenderly Jesus is calling,
Calling for you and for me;
See, on the portals He’s waiting and watching,
Watching for you and for me
_
That was a rousing hit in the last days of the nineteenth century.

There is a USGS benchmark embedded in the left stone gatepost at the entrance to the park.  It tells anyone curious enough to seek it out that the elevation there is 1,238 feet above mean sea level.  The normal elevation of the surface of the Ohio River at our town is 640 feet.  So the difference between the ridge tops and the river is about 600 feet.  four hundred feet short of being a certifiable mountain.  But consider that the river must fall another 600 odd feet before it flows eventually into the Mississippi and the Gulf of Mexico,

We live on the cusp of three watersheds.  There is a point not too far away that, if a raindrop falls on the left side of the road it can flow all the way south to New Orleans.  If it drops on the right side, it will go over Niagara Falls and flow along the St. Lawrence River to Canada.  A couple miles to the east, a raindrop will roll through Pennsylvania farm country and help fill up Chesapeake Bay.  It's like living on the roof of the eastern United States.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 1, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Finally up, well since the last hour, someone knocking at the door, they were gone by the time I got there, probably salesmen.  Still trying to wake up, allergy count is high.  Hope everyone is doing better than me.
> ...


Doesn't work for me cause basically I don't like honey.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 1, 2016)

Ah spring in New Mexico.  As Ernie is in another tornado watch area and Chris braces for another snow storm, we enjoy things like this video taken in west Albuquerque this week:

‘Tumbleweed Tornado’ caught on camera in Albuquerque


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 1, 2016)

I may have to back off the cat persona a bit.  USMB is starting to show cat flea collar ads on my page.  True story


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 1, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ah spring in New Mexico.  As Chris braces for another snow storm, we enjoy things like this video taken in west Albuquerque this week:
> 
> ‘Tumbleweed Tornado’ caught on camera in Albuquerque


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 1, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ah spring in New Mexico.  As Chris braces for another snow storm, we enjoy things like this video taken in west Albuquerque this week:
> 
> ‘Tumbleweed Tornado’ caught on camera in Albuquerque



We're only supposed to get a little snow MAYBE on Sunday.  It's in the 60s today.  Tomorrow supposed to be in the 50s, and then we are supposed to get some cold on Sunday and a little bit of snow, probably just a dusting which will be gone by next week.  That is spring in New England!


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 1, 2016)

I think it was in the mid 90s when we had a HUGE snowstorm on April Fool's Day.  My boyfriend and I had to drive home in the snow and when we arrived home, our back door had blown open from the wind (which we left unlocked - stupidly), and we had about a foot of snow in our living room.  When we got home, our neighbors were in our living room shoveling out snow for us!    Some April Fool's joke, right?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 1, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> I may have to back off the cat persona a bit.  USMB is starting to show cat flea collar ads on my page.  True story



ROFL.  Must be why I see so many Fox News ads.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 1, 2016)

Happy Friday, BTW!    I have to go run some errands.  BBL!


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 1, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 7:12 I'm done in. Alarm set for noon got to be in at 1 PM.
> ...


I sleep when I do... It's the nature of the business. My hours are weird and irregular, but I've been doing it for 2 years now, and I usually deal pretty well with it.
Subject, of course to change due to someone getting sick or holidays and special events, here's my normal schedule.
Monday 12:30 PM to 11 PM or maybe 12 AM
Tuesday 8 PM to roughly 5 AM depending on how dirty the place gets. Off white tile floors look like hell at the end of a rainy day.
Wednesday 3 PM to usually about midnight
Thursday, I'm off. I try my damnedest not to walk through the door of Doc Hollidays on Thursdays. I'm successful about half the time.
Yesterday, I went shopping. I just picked up just under 40 pounds of Boston Butt. I didn't pick up any barbecue sauce because I was certain I had a couple bottles of Stubb's and ingredients to jazz it up honey, cumin cayenne etc. I come home and build a fire with chunk charcoal and  in the smoker and rinse and rub a Cajun pork rub I buy from a guy in Baton Rouge on 4 roughly 10 pound chunks of meat and stuff them in the smoker. I watch the smoker temperature for a while, manipulating 4 dampers trying to maintain a 175 degree temperature and sawing split pecan logs into fist size chunks adding the first couple to the charcoal pan.
Happy that I can keep it at 170 to 180, I Grab a cup of coffee and set an alarm on my phone for 1 hour. Drink coffee, grab a snack whatever for an hour until the alarm means I have to check the fire add some charcoal and a couple more chunks of pecan wood. Rinse and repeat for 10 to 12 hours. I like the internal temperature of the pork to be about 150 when the meat comes out of the smoker and that was at the 11 hour mark last night.
So... I set these 4 large chunks of pork on a couple of cutting boards in the kitchen and score the fat on the top side like you would a ham and shake on ore of the special rub and reach for the Stubb's sauce. NO STUBB'S SAUCE. Damnit Have I said my home has been my personal hell for a month?

Off to Walmart. Yes, Walmart is open 24/7 here Grabbed some Stubb's orriginal come home. add some honey, a touch more vinegar some cumin and cayenne and slather it on the pork, wrap everything up in foil and jam it all in a large lidded roaster and put it in the oven at 350 until the temperature reaches 195 degrees which happened at about 6:15 AM.
Unwrap it all and with 2 carving forks, pull it apart.It's great!you cannot lift a butt with gloved hands without it falling apart. You can grab the bone and lift it out clean, but shredding 40 pounds still takes a while. It will sit refrigerated in its own juices until Sunday morning when it will be heated back up and transported to the bar about 10 AM.
I crawled off to bed at 7:11 roughly 17 hours after I went to the store for the meat.
So much for my day off, but dayum that stuff tastes great!
Friday is usually a split day. I'm in about 12:30 or 1 PM to open and out by 4 PM. I usually head back just to hang out about 8 I may stay til midnight, maybe I'll stay and help close up Depends on how I feel. Tonight, I may just stay home. I'm tired
Saturday is a 1 PM to 2 AM day. I may be in and out or doing maintenance or just sitting at the bar.
Sunday is normally a 12:30 to  or 10 PM day.

I do it all the time and yes, I did the Boston butt thing for our anniversary on 2/27 and will likely do it monthly all summer.
2 years ago, I was retired, now I'm just tired, but(t) I love it.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2016)

Ernie is a busy busy man.
Can I be nosey and ask if the lady is still bunking in yer house or did she finally leave?

Meanwhile...I hit my bottom last night...or was it enlightenment? Whatever it was....I literally felt like 1000 lbs had been lifted off me. I was sitting outside, smoking half a cig (my usual routine now. I am determined to quit, but it will be a slow process), looking at Orion's belt and BAM! I don't know how to explain it. It was like...I dunno...like...this warm blanket fell over my shoulders and in my head was "just stay". That simple. Two words. Just Stay.

So I came inside (it was COLD out there), got on craigslist, looked at rentals HERE and decided wtf. Just Stay. We can do this. Me, MrG, the 2 roomies that already are aware of our tentative situation of staying in this house.....we can just find another one even if we have to pay a little more. Told MrG what happened and he said he was having the same ideas floating in his head...Just Stay.

Took the rent over to the landlord, he never said a word. Just "thank you". So we are good for another month. And thats good enough for us. One month at a time. And when we are given a set date, THEN we start looking for another place. Right here. In this town or this immediate area. 4 people, 3 bedroom house with garage..which will be my room. And if nothing is found, then we Just Stay, even if in our cars. 

Feeling so at peace, I slept til noon! Then I painted another dresser. Or rather, am working on it. Sold the other one. Decided I didn't need a dresser after all. Sold most of my fancy clothes so now all I need is a shelf and I have one in my walk-in closet. And thinking now on what color to paint it so it is sitting in the patio room while I muse on it.

Gracie needed to suck it up and let Him handle it. He is. He whispered "Just Stay". So now I can just concentrate on saving up as much as I can so we have the funds to get another house when the time comes. And I'm good with that.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 1, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Ernie is a busy busy man.
> Can I be nosey and ask if the lady is still bunking in yer house or did she finally leave?
> 
> Meanwhile...I hit my bottom last night...or was it enlightenment? Whatever it was....I literally felt like 1000 lbs had been lifted off me. I was sitting outside, smoking half a cig (my usual routine now. I am determined to quit, but it will be a slow process), looking at Orion's belt and BAM! I don't know how to explain it. It was like...I dunno...like...this warm blanket fell over my shoulders and in my head was "just stay". That simple. Two words. Just Stay.
> ...


Yeah, she's still here.... Stuff disappears from the pantry and fridge... not stuff someone would use up all at once.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie is a busy busy man.
> ...


I hope nothing else disappears that is valuable to you. I can't imagine being forced to live with someone you don't wanna live with. That would be like being doomed with a roomie, they not paying, and not leaving.
Then again, I'd just change the locks after taking their stuff outside and let them sue me.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 1, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I guess so.  I got tired just reading your schedule.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Apr 1, 2016)

That moment you get the tater tots just right in the oven:


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 1, 2016)

TemplarKormac said:


> That moment you get the tater tots just right in the oven:


Looks just like one of my bouncers


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 2, 2016)

What am I doing here?






No time to chat, anyone have a spare flame thrower tip, mine seems to have burnt off.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 2, 2016)

Good morning all.  It is a beautiful but chilly--35 degrees at our house at this hour--morning in Albuquerque.  The dinner party went well last night.  All were well fed on our house specialty potato salad, cole slaw, orange blossom salad, and bar-b-que sliders and we had a good time well into the evening.

Yesterday I posted a link to a video of our 'tumbleweed tornado' in west Albuquerque.  But our massive crop of tumbleweeds in Albuquerque has also made the national news and is going viral:

TRENDING: Colorado officer narrowly avoids hit by speeding SUV; Mountain of tumbleweed grows in New Mexico


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 2, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > That moment you get the tater tots just right in the oven:
> ...


Posted this on Trey's facebook page with the caption, Trey, when Max breaks the seal on a fresh bottle of Elijah Craig.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 2, 2016)

Happy Saturday.  Have to work 4 to midnight tonight, so I have to start getting ready soon.  It's mild but rainy here today.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 2, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Happy Saturday.  Have to work 4 to midnight tonight, so I have to start getting ready soon.  It's mild but rainy here today.



Well have a good one Chris.  I know how much you love the 4 to midnight shift.


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 2, 2016)

Been kinda busy all day and now I have to go to Wally World.  Waiting till 10 so hopefully all the family reunions in the aisles will be over with and I'll actually be able to shop without having to make long detours and waiting in aisle traffic jams........


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 2, 2016)

TemplarKormac said:


> That moment you get the tater tots just right in the oven:


Here's a hint...... 



There are cooking instructions on the container.......



You can thank me later........


----------



## TemplarKormac (Apr 2, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > That moment you get the tater tots just right in the oven:
> ...


Haha!

I know from experience that the cooking instructions on the package can be notoriously imprecise. They formulate those instructions using their ovens, and every oven is different.

I've learned that cooking food in ovens requires a more...human touch. Cooking is an art, not a science!


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 3, 2016)

It is snowing like crazy, windy, cold, and absolutely miserable today.    I went out to get myself a coffee, and brrrrrr.  Had to warm up my car and clean it off.  A very BIG annoyance, considering it's April 3!!!


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 3, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> It is snowing like crazy, windy, cold, and absolutely miserable today.    I went out to get myself a coffee, and brrrrrr.  Had to warm up my car and clean it off.  A very BIG annoyance, considering it's April 3!!!


63 here right now, looking at a high of about 75. It's clear and sunny, thankfully. We have a crawfish boil at Doc's and most of the eating will be outside. THIS is some messy eating! but oh, so good!


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 3, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > It is snowing like crazy, windy, cold, and absolutely miserable today.    I went out to get myself a coffee, and brrrrrr.  Had to warm up my car and clean it off.  A very BIG annoyance, considering it's April 3!!!
> ...



We're at 53 with a high of 68 today.  It's supposed to be clear and sunny here as well.  I mowed the lawn yesterday, this spring weather has the weeds, er, grass, growing again.


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 3, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> It is snowing like crazy, windy, cold, and absolutely miserable today.    I went out to get myself a coffee, and brrrrrr.  Had to warm up my car and clean it off.  A very BIG annoyance, considering it's April 3!!!



See?  I told you that you were facing snow this weekend.  You need to believe Mama Fox.    (Actually I just got lucky but we won't tell anybody that.)  But sorry about your snowstorm.  We have had that in April too and it just feels so wrong.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 3, 2016)

A bit warmer here today--we're in the mid 40's at this hour--but could get as warm as 70 today which is normal for this time of year.  No snow or rain or anything in sight for us.  But maybe blessedly we won't have wind today.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 3, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Someone dynamited the tunnel for me this morning.  I worked a shift to cover a co-worker who had to attend family issues back East.  While preparing to go home, the supervisor asked me whether I knew my partner would be working later, or not.  Seems the partner fell off a ladder at his night job and was having x-rays done on his foot/ankle.  He hadn't called me so I tried to call him and got no answer.  Well, long story, short, it seems his 8 ft ladder fell out from under him, he landed on his feet and probably shattered his ankle.  They did an MRI this afternoon and he has an appointment with his doctor tomorrow morning to find out the verdict.  He cannot drive any of the manual trucks and the automatic transmission truck is in the shop.  He's ensconced on my sofa, ankle crusted in ice, whining like a baby about how much it hurts.  He's maxed out his pain meds and I will not let him have more.  I've taken the night off from work to help him out.
> ...


Things have improved a bit, and thanks,  Foxy.  it is difficult for both of us.  We each live alone and thrive like that. We tried the roommate route once and it didn't work out. It got a lap table and one of those adult coloring books for him and will be rigging the DVD player so he doesn't have to get up to change disks. He's good about not complaining about the food,  too.  But that passive-aggressive thing of his is going to require lots of extra patience. Do they sell patience on Amazon?


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 3, 2016)

My landlords want to put in central heating, because the government has a scheme that subsidies it. But I told them I don't want it, because for one thing I have a library with wall to wall books and no place for a radiator.
In any case I just heat one room with a portable gas heater, and central heating would cost a lot more to run.

The weather has broken here and I probably won't need much heating now until next winter.

I won £25 on the lotto yesterday and £6 on the euro millions on Friday. I am still hoping for a big win, but I doubt I will get one. I got five numbers in 1998 and that was £1182 but I have paid it all back by now.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 3, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > It is snowing like crazy, windy, cold, and absolutely miserable today.    I went out to get myself a coffee, and brrrrrr.  Had to warm up my car and clean it off.  A very BIG annoyance, considering it's April 3!!!
> ...



Though it was snowing pretty good, we really didn't get much accumulation.  That's a good thing.  It'll probably be gone by next week.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 3, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > It is snowing like crazy, windy, cold, and absolutely miserable today.    I went out to get myself a coffee, and brrrrrr.  Had to warm up my car and clean it off.  A very BIG annoyance, considering it's April 3!!!
> ...



Stop teasing me, Ernie!!


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 3, 2016)

blackhawk said:


>


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 3, 2016)

This one is for Ernie S. and maybe Ringel or anybody who likes old historical photos.  This is Doc Holliday, Wyatt Earp and his brothers.  Snappy dressers all.  I love this kind of stuff.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 3, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> This one is for Ernie S. and maybe Ringel or anybody who likes old historical photos.  This is Doc Holliday, Wyatt Earp and his brothers.  Snappy dressers all.  I love this kind of stuff.



Great photo!


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 3, 2016)

Daughter has her first real crush of the " I must see him as much as possible" type. Met him at work. He's a sr at a different HS while she is a jr. He goes into the Marines next Fall and is planning a law enforcement career from what I've been told. Haven't met him yet, wife does the orig meet and greets, she was impressed. I usually wait til later........


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 3, 2016)

Manonthestreet said:


> Daughter has her first real crush of the " I must see him as much as possible" type. Met him at work. He's a sr at a different HS while she is a jr. He goes into the Marines next Fall and is planning a law enforcement career from what I've been told. Haven't met him yet, wife does the orig meet and greets, she was impressed. I usually wait til later........



Try not to stress too much!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 3, 2016)

Manonthestreet said:


> Daughter has her first real crush of the " I must see him as much as possible" type. Met him at work. He's a sr at a different HS while she is a jr. He goes into the Marines next Fall and is planning a law enforcement career from what I've been told. Haven't met him yet, wife does the orig meet and greets, she was impressed. I usually wait til later........



Scary and exciting times for a parent.  We all want our kids to be popular and to be able to enter into positive relationships, but we want those relationships to be exceptional.  And we have so little control or influence over that.  But this one does sound like a keeper.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 3, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Daughter has her first real crush of the " I must see him as much as possible" type. Met him at work. He's a sr at a different HS while she is a jr. He goes into the Marines next Fall and is planning a law enforcement career from what I've been told. Haven't met him yet, wife does the orig meet and greets, she was impressed. I usually wait til later........
> ...



It looks good on her so far.....she is more mature than I was at that age and isnt given to  hiding things.....generally  keeps the MRs informed at least.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 3, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > It is snowing like crazy, windy, cold, and absolutely miserable today.    I went out to get myself a coffee, and brrrrrr.  Had to warm up my car and clean it off.  A very BIG annoyance, considering it's April 3!!!
> ...



Our snow came in squalls.  Covered everything except concrete and asphalt, then the sun would come out and melt it all.  That process repeated three times.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 3, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> This one is for Ernie S. and maybe Ringel or anybody who likes old historical photos.  This is Doc Holliday, Wyatt Earp and his brothers.  Snappy dressers all.  I love this kind of stuff.



No holes yet...


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 3, 2016)

Manonthestreet said:


> Daughter has her first real crush of the " I must see him as much as possible" type. Met him at work. He's a sr at a different HS while she is a jr. He goes into the Marines next Fall and is planning a law enforcement career from what I've been told. Haven't met him yet, wife does the orig meet and greets, she was impressed. I usually wait til later........


Keep your cool but keep your shotgun handy.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 3, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Daughter has her first real crush of the " I must see him as much as possible" type. Met him at work. He's a sr at a different HS while she is a jr. He goes into the Marines next Fall and is planning a law enforcement career from what I've been told. Haven't met him yet, wife does the orig meet and greets, she was impressed. I usually wait til later........
> ...



You have a boyfriend kit right?

box knife
tarp
duct tape
shovel
bleach
burn phone


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 3, 2016)

Brrrrrr!!! Where did my summer weather go? Two days now, I have been hunkered over the heater. But, I am in the process of painting my dresser to sell. Pale turqoise on the chest itself, white drawers and white knobs. White accent bamboo on the sides of the turqoise...turqoise bamboo on the white drawers. Then antique it, varnish, ready to list on Craigslist! Doing alittle at a time, but it's getting done. Can't be outside cuz its too cold..so...gotta keep myself entertained in the house.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 3, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> It is snowing like crazy, windy, cold, and absolutely miserable today.    I went out to get myself a coffee, and brrrrrr.  Had to warm up my car and clean it off.  A very BIG annoyance, considering it's April 3!!!


63 here right now, looking at a high of about 75. It's clear and sunny, thankfully. We have a crawfish boil at Doc's and most of the eating will be outside. THIS is some messy eating! but oh, so good!


ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


It made 78... Absolutely gorgeous, not a cloud all day. We went through about 120 pounds of our 165 pounds of crawfish and all of my pulled pork. We made some money for out bartender to travel to Las Vegas later next month to represent Southwest Alabama in the national 9-ball championships and some for a local charity. We were at double a normal Sunday over the bar with 4 hours left People are still eating crawfish, but I had to leave. I was up and heating the pork and loading the truck at 7 AM and at the bare just before 10. Damned weird day for me, I'm rarely awake before 10 AM unless I haven't been to bed yet.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 3, 2016)

Manonthestreet said:


> Daughter has her first real crush of the " I must see him as much as possible" type. Met him at work. He's a sr at a different HS while she is a jr. He goes into the Marines next Fall and is planning a law enforcement career from what I've been told. Haven't met him yet, wife does the orig meet and greets, she was impressed. I usually wait til later........


I always did the meet and greets. Usually, I just happened to be cleaning a S&W .44 magnum and a Dan Wesson .357 magnum. I would ask a couple questions listen to the answers and not say much else other than I love my daughter very much. If I were you, I would not ever hurt her.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 3, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Daughter has her first real crush of the " I must see him as much as possible" type. Met him at work. He's a sr at a different HS while she is a jr. He goes into the Marines next Fall and is planning a law enforcement career from what I've been told. Haven't met him yet, wife does the orig meet and greets, she was impressed. I usually wait til later........
> ...



I Try not to waste a good speech on someone here today gone tomorrow,,.....


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 4, 2016)

Snowing again, and freezing cold.  Blech!  

Monday 10:00 AM
Snow




26
°F | °C
Precipitation: 69%
Humidity: 84%
Wind: 8 mph
Temperature
Precipitation
Wind


Tue




37°
15°
Wed




39°
33°
Thu




55°
44°
Fri




52°
31°
Sat




43°
25°
Sun




46°
29°
Mon




55°
40°


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 4, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Snowing again, and freezing cold.  Blech!
> 
> Monday 10:00 AM
> Snow
> ...


You could stand a little global warming,ChrisL .


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 4, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Snowing again, and freezing cold.  Blech!
> ...



Come on global warming!  Lol.


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 4, 2016)

Dress rehearsal for the Easter Pageant on the Hillside was yesterday.  But Nosmo, Easter was two weeks ago!

True, but winter was just a few weeks ago too and our pageant relies on folks wearing sandals while walking on a slope.

Here's the link to the local paper where a story about the pageant is published this morning:  ReviewOnline.com | News, sports, jobs - The Review - East Liverpool


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 4, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Snowing again, and freezing cold.  Blech!
> 
> Monday 10:00 AM
> Snow
> ...


Monday  0 % Precip. / *0* in 

Plentiful sunshine. High 77F. Winds WNW at 5 to 10 mph.






 Monday Night 0 % Precip. / *0* in
Clear skies. Low 54F. Winds WNW at 5 to 10 mph.

Tuesday 04/05 79 | 55 °F





 Tuesday 0 % Precip. / *0* in
Sunny skies. High 79F. Winds NNE at 5 to 10 mph.






 Tuesday Night 0 % Precip. / *0* in
A mostly clear sky. Low around 55F. Winds light and variable.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 4, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Snowing again, and freezing cold.  Blech!
> ...


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 4, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I went on Ebay and won an auction for some global warming for you Chris. It should be delivered about July 15th.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 4, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Hey~ I'm from up in cold country too. I drove to New York city and I turned left. I've been warm ever since.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 4, 2016)

This coming Friday looks decent.  That's my day off, so that's good news.  Hopefully they don't change it . . . again.  Very hard to predict weather here in New England.  Like the old saying by Mark Twain, if you don't like the weather in New England, wait a minute, it'll change.    Something like that anyway.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 4, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Ernie is well, our Ernie.  And we love him dearly.  But sometimes this wee bit of a mean streak shows itself. . . . . 

But not to pile on, but we are looking at mid 70's, sunny, and blessedly windless here for the next several days.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 4, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Oh, I know he's just teasing.  Lol.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 4, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> This coming Friday looks decent.  That's my day off, so that's good news.  Hopefully they don't change it . . . again.  Very hard to predict weather here in New England.  Like the old saying by Mark Twain, if you don't like the weather in New England, wait a minute, it'll change.    Something like that anyway.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 4, 2016)

The nice weather got everyone thinking landscape projects, but now the weather is saying save stay inside.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 4, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > This coming Friday looks decent.  That's my day off, so that's good news.  Hopefully they don't change it . . . again.  Very hard to predict weather here in New England.  Like the old saying by Mark Twain, if you don't like the weather in New England, wait a minute, it'll change.    Something like that anyway.



Here in Michigan that is more like 6am, 9 am and noon.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 4, 2016)

We've got great weather predicted for here this week.  Highs in the low 70s, no rain, mostly clear skies.  Cool enough to be comfortable outside with, perhaps, a light jacket.

In a couple of months I'll be pining for this cool weather.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 4, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Mean? Me? Occupational hazard at times, but in this case, I'm just offering an alternative to a poor lady who's freezing her butt off.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 4, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



And very gallantly too.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 4, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> We've got great weather predicted for here this week.  Highs in the low 70s, no rain, mostly clear skies.  Cool enough to be comfortable outside with, perhaps, a light jacket.
> 
> In a couple of months I'll be pining for this cool weather.



Not me.  I really enjoy summer.  It's way too short around here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 4, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > We've got great weather predicted for here this week.  Highs in the low 70s, no rain, mostly clear skies.  Cool enough to be comfortable outside with, perhaps, a light jacket.
> ...



I can relate.  When we lived on the mountain, our growing season approximated that of GallantWarrior's.  We usually got our last snow in late April or early May but it wasn't impossible for it to snow all the way up to early June.  We could get the first snow as early as September though more commonly it was October.  And since we needed no air conditioning, summers were cherished.  Not so much in Albuquerque though where air conditioning is a real blessing and winters are short and sweet.

I like winter because I tolerate cool weather better than hot weather--it rarely gets seriously cold here--television programs are usually better in the winter, and there is something about guilt free goofing off if the weather is too cold to do outside work.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 4, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



It does get really hot here in the summer.  It can get into the 90s and we get loads of humidity.  It's just that summer only lasts about 3 months.  Most of the year we get chilly or cold weather.  Then again, I'm tiny so I'm always cold.  Lol.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 4, 2016)

Getting nuisance phone calls from some Asian. He knows my name and address and keeps ringing. I keep putting the phone down but it does not stop him, and he is now withholding his number. What he does not know is that I checked his number the first two times he rang, before he started withholding it. So I could make a complaint. Nuisance calls is a criminal offence in England and you can get six months in jail.

I am going to buy a new phone later this week that shows who's ringing you before you answer. It also has a feature to stop nuisance calls but I don't know how that works as my old phone does not have it. I guess I will have to read the instructions when I get my new phone.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 4, 2016)

About two months ago there was a suicide in a neighborhood I watch several homes in throughout the winter.  One of my customers has a camera system in place and the Sheriff Department was granted access to it.  I was there to give entry several times.

The investigation resulted in the arrest of three people yesterday and today.  Heroin delivery charges.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 4, 2016)

Normally we close the back door when the cats get their evening meal, last night the wife decided to leave it open since Gizmo was good about coming in before dark.  Told her she would have to go looking for him when he didn't come back......  Sure enough the little shit stayed out partying till 2am.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 4, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


It gets really hot here too.......  No humidity, just skin melting, bone searing heat.......


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 4, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Anything over 95 is going to be considered very hot around here.  The humidity is just terrible though.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 4, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


35 years in Northern Virginia, you go outside in SCUBA gear during the summer, and hope you don't turn into a human pot roast........


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 4, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I lived for more than 20 years in Florida.  It was humid most of the year.


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 4, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> About two months ago there was a suicide in a neighborhood I watch several homes in throughout the winter.  One of my customers has a camera system in place and the Sheriff Department was granted access to it.  I was there to give entry several times.
> 
> The investigation resulted in the arrest of three people yesterday and today.  Heroin delivery charges.


Yikes!  Was the Sui cider associated with the drug dealers?


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## saveliberty (Apr 4, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > About two months ago there was a suicide in a neighborhood I watch several homes in throughout the winter.  One of my customers has a camera system in place and the Sheriff Department was granted access to it.  I was there to give entry several times.
> ...



Yes, and there was another over dose at a hotel less than a half mile from where one of the dealers lives on Thursday.  This is probably going to save a couple lives.


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 4, 2016)

I have no experience with heroin, that is to say I don't personally know any heroin users and needless to say I have never tried it.

But I have never heard an ex-heroin user say "When I was on H, it was the best experience of my life.  The salad days!"   Every ex-heroin user (and in my experience they have been rock stars being interviewed), say they wish they had never picked up a needle.  I wonder why someone would roll the dice and start?


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 4, 2016)

Apparently heroin is a big problem even out here in the countryside.  Cheap and very available.  This batch was laced with Fentinol (sp.?).  No idea what that means.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 4, 2016)

Fentanyl acts upon specific receptors in your brain and spinal cord to decrease the feeling of pain and to reduce your emotional response to pain. The action of fentanyl is similar to other drugs in the morphine category (opioids). - WebMD


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 4, 2016)

Mom drove me up to North Lima and the eye surgery center today to be measured and assessed for the first operation on Thursday.

I went through the measurement process by putting my chin in a cup and resting my forehead against a strap and staring blankly into a series of machines with lights.  The first machine offered up a green dot with what appeared to be a stack of black twigs.  When they measured my left eye, that stack of twigs was more clearly visible as a star or asterisk.  And here I thought my left eye was the poorer of the two.

The second device had an amber dot that looked like a setting sun.  That went well.

But the third machine looked like a prop from a bad sci-fi movie.  It had a nylon and Velcro strap to steady the noggin.  The business end of this gizmo had what appeared to be a series of dark gray parenthesis on a jet black background.  Once my head was secured, the gray arcs turned bright yellow (a Steelers fan's idea of a beautiful color scheme) and a scarlet fuzzy light in the middle that gradually became more focused until the machine let out a grand "CLICK" like a camera.

This went on for a good twenty minutes.  Then came the presentation of the eye drop regimine.  One set three times a day, one set twice daily and a third set daily for the next twenty three days.

My brother explained that preparing for a colonoscopy is something to dred while eye surgery preparation is a sissy's way to go.  I have to admir he makes a good point.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 4, 2016)

Surgery is not a big deal, when it is someone else's surgery.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 4, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Mom drove me up to North Lima and the eye surgery center today to be measured and assessed for the first operation on Thursday.
> 
> I went through the measurement process by putting my chin in a cup and resting my forehead against a strap and staring blankly into a series of machines with lights.  The first machine offered up a green dot with what appeared to be a stack of black twigs.  When they measured my left eye, that stack of twigs was more clearly visible as a star or asterisk.  And here I thought my left eye was the poorer of the two.
> 
> ...



Wow, they are doing a lot more prep with you than with me.  But no matter.  You're still going to be soooooo happy you had this done.  It is incredible how it will improve your quality of life.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 4, 2016)

So today, in an effort to feed us a more healthy diet, I am researching a number of foods and ran across an article describing 12 foods we normally eat that could be poisonous. The first thing on the list was lima beans and I thought YES!!! (I hate lima beans.) But then I saw some of the other items and was not as happy about it, though I think we're all probably okay. The 12 foods to be aware of so you don't consume any unexpected phytohaemagglutinin:

Lima beans - raw or... undercooked they contain cyanide (They're okay when thoroughly cooked)

Rhubarb - red stems are okay. Leaves contain oxalic acid, a nephrotoxic and corrosive compound commonly found in metal cleaners and bleach. Also, anthraquinone glycoside that can cause severe symptoms, including vomiting, diarrhea and gastric pain.

Mushrooms - only eat those you know are safe. The poisonous ones come with dangerous side effects and some are deadly.

Kidney beans - raw or undercooked they contain a toxin called phytohaemagglutinin or kidney bean lectin that can cause nausea, diarrhea, vomiting, and in extreme cases, death. (Okay when thoroughly cooked.)

Apples - nutritious and healthful except for the seeds. One or two consumed by accident probably won't hurt you but the seeds contain cyanogenic glycosides that turn into cyanide if consumed, so don't snack on them.

Potatoes - store in cool dry place and they will be fine, but if left in the sun they can develop solanine that can cause gastrointestinal distress, diarrhea, vomiting, burning of the throat, dizziness, cardiac issues, hallucinations, paralysis, fever, and other severe symptoms. The poisonous ones will look green. (I'm guessing you would have to eat an awful lot of green potatoes to poison yourself though.)

Cashews - the roasted or otherwise cooked ones are fine but handling or eating raw ones expose us to urushiol, the same stuff that causes reaction from poison ivy.

Chile Peppers - in moderation, they are great food. But the really hot ones in excess can expose us to too much capsaicin, the same stuff the police put in pepper spray. It can cause severe gastrointestinal distress that, if severe enough, could be fatal.

Almonds - the ones in the grocery store are highly nutritious, great food. The wild variety contain significant cyanide, so be sure of your source.

Castor beans - processed in the medicinal form, they're okay (but really yucky.) The raw ones are pure poison. Don't eat them.

Tomatoes - a dietary staple for most of us and great food. Except for the stems that contain tomatine, a substance that’s toxic enough to be used as a pesticide. So make sure the stems don't make it into your salad or marinara sauce.

Casava - something probably we don't usually stock as a staple, but just in case, unless it is properly soaked, dried, and processed, it contains enough cyanide to be dangerous.

http://dailyhealthremedies.com/8-poisonous-foods-commonl…/1/


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 4, 2016)

Moon pies!  How in the Hell did Moon pies not make the list?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 4, 2016)

Weather here's been a mixed bag, dropping to, or close to, freezing some nights but up to the high 40s during the day.  The goats are really happy that the ice is out and the ground is drying enough to lay out in the sun.
Right now, I'm being pretty aggravated at a pair of students.  I tried to expedite the lab they are working on in an effort to finish up.  They were the last two and I figured I could stay a bit late to get them through it.  Well, it's been almost an hour overtime and they are still fiddle-farting around with reassembly.  One of them _may_ understand about 30% of the lesson.  The other one...yeah, not so much.  When I finally set them to reassembling their project, they informed me that neither had completed a second assignment because they had wasted, yes, _wasted,_ about 10 class hours on this one project.  Now I have to find some make up time, which is a chore because neither of these two should ever, _ever, _be mechanics...of _any _stripe, let alone airplane mechanics!
OK, steam blown off.  Now I get to go run errands for the partner, who will be laid up 4-6 _months.  _Well, whatever doesn't kill you will make you stronger.  If I make it through this trial, I will be a force to be reckoned with!
I hope to visit y'all again later.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 4, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Moon pies!  How in the Hell did Moon pies not make the list?



I suppose because they are already so processed we can't screw those up?


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 4, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Moon pies!  How in the Hell did Moon pies not make the list?
> ...



Moon pies ought to be the standard.  Like oh, what is as dangerous as half a moon pie.  Or, it takes two bags of potato chips to equal one moon pie.


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 4, 2016)

I've told you stories of Pop before.  How he wanted to watch his own orthroscopic surgery, how he loved his dogs and would let them lick his face while he read the evening newspapers, how he taught his sons to respect the written word and how, for fifty five years he loved his wife. 

But today is the anniversary of his death and I'd like to tell you how he passed.

It was 3:00 in the morning on Friday April 4 when my phone rang.  My brother told me to get to the Big House right away.  My brother lives only a few blocks away and got the call from Mom first.  I got there about ten minutes later.  Pop was already on the ambulance stretcher and was being carried down the stairs.  We had a similar scare with Mom in February and no one thought to bring her some warm clothes to come home from the hospital in.  I was not going to make the same mistake twice so I gathered up a sweater, a pair of trousers, a pair of socks and shoes for Pop.  I put the clothes on the back seat of my car and followed the ambulance down the hill to the emergency room.  After the requisite paperwork, initial exam and Pop being wheeled into the x-Ray room, the time wore on to 4:30.

That's when the doctor met with Mom and her sons and told her that Pop had suffered a massive cerebral hemorrhage  and there was not going to be a good outcome.  We gathered around his emergency room bed and wept and worried and prayed.  

The hospital chaplain was summoned and prayed with us.  He incredulously prayed for a swift and complete recovery.  I flinched because I knew that was not possible.  We thanked the chaplain, who had delivered his standard hospital prayer and took our places as Pop laid silent, except for his labored breathing.

By chance, or grace, or providence, our minister came into the ER.  He was there on another appeal, but knowing all of us for all my life, he took his place in our circle and prayed.

He prayed for a gentle, peaceful passing.  He prayed for Pop's soul and its safe keeping.  It was now 5:00 am.

Four minutes later Pop rose slightly, turned to his right and quietly passed away.

I saw the actions of a loving, caring and forgiving God that morning.  Pop died surrounded by his family with as little pain and suffering as possible.

At 8:00 that morning the call came asking us to donate Pop's eyes and long bones to help others.  We agreed with sadness and a twinge of joy.  I had to pick out a suit to bury Pop in and his blue flannel was my choice.  

I took his suit from the clothes press and carried out to my car so I could take it to the dry cleaner.  I was going to buy him a new shirt and have the funeral director tie his Carnegie Mellon University alumnae tie on him.  When I opened the back door of my car I saw the sweater and trousers and shoes and socks I put there to bring Pop home in.  Instead, I put his blue flannel on the seat.

The rest of that weekend remains a blur.  I know that the rest of April that year was consumed with thank you cards, insurance agents, lawyers and fresh cut slower so daily on his new grave.

I still miss him everyday.


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Dhara (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi All,

One personal win that I want to share.  I've adopted four children who were part of a sibling group of nine.  Bio mom is an addict, adult daughter of alcoholic parents.  Bio dad is also adult child of alcoholic parents and I'm an adult child of an alcoholic.

I know lots of people are dealing with having a loved one who is either mentally ill or substance abusing or both.

I just sent for the Laundry List workbook.   I'd like to work my way through it and offer something back to my family and the community.

May all beings benefit.

Dhara


----------



## Gracie (Apr 4, 2016)

I'm sorry Nosmo about your dad 

What eye surgery are you having? I go see the cataract surgeon doc on the 18th so he can examine what needs done and I'm freaking out about it, to be honest. They are gonna have to knock my ass out too, cuz twilight drugs don't work on me. Still...knowing someone is sticking a knife in my eyeball  freaks me out worse than the damn colonoscopy...which is nothing compared to the prep of it.

Meanwhile...new roomie arrived about an hour ago and is moving his stuff in. He and the other roomie met and became instant friends. I told them both to enjoy, cuz granny and grampy were heading back to the back of the house to join our moth balls and left them to jabber in spanish and discuss parking spaces, shower times on the bathroom they share and whatever else whippersnappers talk about.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 4, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I'm sorry Nosmo
> 
> What eye surgery are you having? I go see the cataract surgeon doc on the 18th so he can examine what needs done and I'm freaking out about it, to be honest. They are gonna have to knock my ass out too, cuz twilight drugs don't work on me. Still...knowing someone is sticking a knife in my eyeball  freaks me out worse than the damn colonoscopy...which is nothing compared to the prep of it.
> 
> Meanwhile...new roomie arrived about an hour ago and is moving his stuff in. He and the other roomie met and became instant friends. I told them both to enjoy, cuz granny and grampy were heading back to the back of the house to join our moth balls and left them to jabber in spanish and discuss parking spaces, shower times on the bathroom they share and whatever else whippersnappers talk about.



Nosmo is having cataract surgery and I'll tell you what I have been telling him.  It is truly a miracle medical procedure, absolutely painless--at least it was for me, before, during, and after--the follow up just requires using special eye drops for a few days and wearing an eye protector when you go to bed at night for about three days--that is to keep you from inadvertently injuring the healing eye--and then it is done.  You will see better most likely than you ever had in your life--images are sharper, more in focus, and in amazing detail, colors are brilliant and vibrant, and you'll love it.


----------



## Kat (Apr 4, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> I've told you stories of Pop before.  How he wanted to watch his own orthroscopic surgery, how he loved his dogs and would let them lick his face while he read the evening newspapers, how he taught his sons to respect the written word and how, for fifty five years he loved his wife.
> 
> But today is the anniversary of his death and I'd like to tell you how he passed.
> 
> ...




That was beautiful.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 4, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry Nosmo
> ...


I watched the surgery on youtube. *Shudder*

But...I hope it works out like everyone says. I am working on another dresser and have been painting bamboo on the sides and front drawers. Imagine this scenario...me....right hand on rolling pin so I can move up and down with the brush in my hand so my fingers and wrists don't shake so much...large magnifying glass in my left hand so I can see where the damn leaves go, all hunkered down on my knees that are planted on two rolled up towels cuz the floor in the patio room has no padding although it does have indoor outdoor carpet. I THINK I got all the leaves but being blind...who knows. But I got most of it done (I think), and now all I have to do is antique the 7 drawers, then varnish. 

Being able to see will be a big help.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 4, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Absolutely so embrace that surgery.  I was literally blind in my right eye when I had the first surgery and when they removed the bandages after I came out from under the anesthesia--they do put you under enough that you are aware of nothing but can still follow necessary instructions--I was overjoyed at how well I could see.  I was then aware at how bad my left eye was--it was almost to the point I wouldn't have been able to see out of it either.  Surgery for it was two weeks later.  And I could see better than I have ever been able to see in my entire life.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 5, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
For every happiness for Sherry and WQ,
Sherry’s Mom,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
Mr. And Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Gracie's eye surgery
Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Nosmo's eye surgery,
Rod, GW's partner,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Againsheila, Alan, Noomi, Spoonman, Freedombecki, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 5, 2016)

I want that tiny house. But..I hope that island floats cuz it looks like it could be flooded with one good wave.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 5, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Hi All,
> 
> One personal win that I want to share.  I've adopted four children who were part of a sibling group of nine.  Bio mom is an addict, adult daughter of alcoholic parents.  Bio dad is also adult child of alcoholic parents and I'm an adult child of an alcoholic.
> 
> ...


I'm looking forward to ongoing developments.  What you have undertaken is a daunting challenge.  Best wishes to you, and you new family!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 5, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we keep vigil for:
> 
> ...


Foxy, please add my partner to the vigil list.  He's got one of the worst kind of ankle breaks you can have, per the docs, and he's going in for his first surgery tomorrow.  He's a tough old coot, but that can sometimes work as an obstacle to the coot who won't admit to the pain and inability to do for oneself (I know this personally, being a tough, old coot).  His name is Rod, if that helps.
Thank you.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 5, 2016)

Every time I see a goat on twitter or Pinterest or youtube....I immediately think GALLANTWARRIOR! Funny how online people pop into your head at the drop of a hat, eh? Every time I see a pug dog, I think of carladanger. Fox, foxfyre. And so on and so forth.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 5, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> So today, in an effort to feed us a more healthy diet, I am researching a number of foods and ran across an article describing 12 foods we normally eat that could be poisonous. The first thing on the list was lima beans and I thought YES!!! (I hate lima beans.) But then I saw some of the other items and was not as happy about it, though I think we're all probably okay. The 12 foods to be aware of so you don't consume any unexpected phytohaemagglutinin:
> 
> Lima beans - raw or... undercooked they contain cyanide (They're okay when thoroughly cooked)
> 
> ...


I am severely allergic to cashews as of about 18 years ago Thankfully my other half at the time, had an Epi pen. I was in full blown anaphylactic shock when she jammed that thing in my thigh.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 5, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > So today, in an effort to feed us a more healthy diet, I am researching a number of foods and ran across an article describing 12 foods we normally eat that could be poisonous. The first thing on the list was lima beans and I thought YES!!! (I hate lima beans.) But then I saw some of the other items and was not as happy about it, though I think we're all probably okay. The 12 foods to be aware of so you don't consume any unexpected phytohaemagglutinin:
> ...



I'm lucky not to be allergic to anything.  That must suck.  I love cashews!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 5, 2016)

Well wishes for Rod, GW. I hope all goes well and he mends quickly so he can return to his cooty ways.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 5, 2016)

So many people have allergies.  I don't remember so many people suffering from allergies when I was a kid.  Maybe it's just because I was not very observant, but I really can't remember any of my friends having allergies, except for one who was allergic to cats.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I loved them all my life. We were lying in bed watching TV and sharing a jar of cashews, something we did, maybe a couple times a month when I suddenly felt hives erupting at the inside of my elbows and knees. I knew immediately I was in trouble withing 30 seconds, I could hardly breathe. She jumped out of bed and ran to the bathroom. She wasn't gone 15 seconds, but by the time she got back, I couldn't breathe at all. Within 30 seconds after I got the Epinephrine, I was able to breathe and in 5 minutes, I was completely normal except for a bruise on my right thigh. We joked that she had enjoyed punching that thing in me. I'm also allergic to bee stings. I keep an Epi pen in my truck, 2 in the fridge and one at Doc's.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 5, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Wow.  What about peanuts?  You can still eat peanuts and other kinds of nuts?


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Peanuts, almonds pecans walnuts hickory nuts are all fine. Did you now that peanuts and cashews are not nuts? Peanuts are a weird legume, (like a bean) who's blossom starts out above ground, but sends out a finger, like a climbing vine that pulls the blossom underground where the nut grows. My property borders a peanut farm that produces about 600 tons of peanuts/year.
Cashews are basically the pit of a fruit similar to a peach or apricot, only with the pit growing on the outside. The fruit looks like an upside down apple and tastes a lot like a peach.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 5, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I knew about peanuts, but I've never seen how a cashew was grown.  That's pretty cool!


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 5, 2016)

Botanically, walnuts, almonds pecans and Brazil nuts are not nuts either. A true nut does not open up and drop its fruit. Hazel nuts, acorns and chestnuts are true nuts.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Ex #2 is Brazilian. I learned about cashews and the damned tasty juice from the fruit (called Caju in Portuguese)from her. I could probably safely still enjoy the juice these days, but I don't want to risk it.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 5, 2016)

I love cashews. But..I can't eat nuts any more...or anything with small seeds..like tomatoes, strawberries, etc. I have diverticuli...small pits in my intestines and nuts/seeds can get stuck in there and cause...well....unpleasant things.


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 5, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I'm sorry Nosmo about your dad
> 
> What eye surgery are you having? I go see the cataract surgeon doc on the 18th so he can examine what needs done and I'm freaking out about it, to be honest. They are gonna have to knock my ass out too, cuz twilight drugs don't work on me. Still...knowing someone is sticking a knife in my eyeball  freaks me out worse than the damn colonoscopy...which is nothing compared to the prep of it.
> 
> Meanwhile...new roomie arrived about an hour ago and is moving his stuff in. He and the other roomie met and became instant friends. I told them both to enjowy, cuz granny and grampy were heading back to the back of the house to join our moth balls and left them to jabber in spanish and discuss parking spaces, shower times on the bathroom they share and whatever else whippersnappers talk about.


It' s cataracts.  Two of 'em.  I just now started the regimine of drops in preparation of the surgery on Thursday.  My lashes are wet, so I assume rage drops are where hey ate supposed to be.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 5, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...



I saw your post as I was putting my computer to sleep last night GW, and put him on the list then.  Those bad ankle breaks can be awful.


----------



## SixFoot (Apr 5, 2016)

Morning everyone. I slipped a disc in my back again this morning. Do you think y'all could do that thing where you put all your hands in a circle and go "WHOO HOO-HOO-HOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!" so I can get better sooner? Much appreciated, I'm falling behind on my tasks!

Between the 4 decks on the outside of this house, I'd say it's about 700 sq ft of decking. Well, the decking is about 10 years old now, and it was in need of a serious pressure washing. I'm 2/3 of the way done, and my goodness it's looking fantastic! I had no idea those boards still had such vibrant golden colors to them. Hoping to flip all the board and re-screw them down with a fresh coat of weather seal this autumn. I gotta say, I never in a million years thought pressure washing could be so brutal after about 7 hours of monotonous cleaning.

I have some friends living on my property now (my property has 3 lots developed for installing  mobile home or RV on demand). I've known the woman (my best friend) for 21 years, way back to our junior high years, and I've known her husband for about 10. When he and I get started on a project, awesome, creative things get built, and with never-ending yard work to be done, we work well as a team. They have three wild and crazy kids that love running around the farm. If I could get my sister-in-law to occupy the other lot, we'll have our own little private community going on!

We've been trading projects with each other for the last 2 weeks (he helps me with one, then I help him). When the weather starts warming up for Spring, I seem to get an insane amount of energy with a psychotic drive to build and improve, every single year; it never fails. In the last 14 days, we've propped up another acre of pasture fencing, re-did his roof, renovated the garage/workshop, fixed all the plumbing in my guest bathroom, tilled up some new garden plots, and yesterday (the one that did my back in this time), we installed about 200 feet of  insulated skirting all around his trailer.

I'm almost ready to get all my veggie sprouts in the ground. I went a new direction with the garden this year and mixed all my own living organic soil (compost from the farm, perlite, blood/bone/kelp/alfalfa meal, mycorrhizae, lime, etc.). Soil has been "cooking" outside for about 5 weeks now. I just need to do the hard part now by digging up all the old dirt and replacing it. Wish I still had access to the Engineer equipment on Fort Leonard Wood! lol Still on track for transplanting the veggies on May 1st though.

I decided against just selling my lambs this year. I'm gonna bring the whole herd to the slaughter auction and collect one large lump sum. Doing that, I'll have enough to start up another small herd (probably 5 ewes and 1 ram to start) and I'll be able to fence off the back pasture for another 4 acres of free feed.

So far, the fruits orchard is 1 persimmon, 1 bartlet pear, 1 gala apple, 1 mullberry, and 1 crab apple. I envision about 16 assorted fruit trees by the time it's all said and done.

So much work done, and now that I can taste completion, I slipped a disc in my back and will be down for the count over the next 3 days or so. Stupid body..... all the energy of a 33 year old in his prime, with the body of a crusty old man.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 5, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Morning everyone. I slipped a disc in my back again this morning. Do you think y'all could do that thing where you put all your hands in a circle and go "WHOO HOO-HOO-HOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!" so I can get better sooner? Much appreciated, I'm falling behind on my tasks!
> 
> Between the 4 decks on the outside of this house, I'd say it's about 700 sq ft of decking. Well, the decking is about 10 years old now, and it was in need of a serious pressure washing. I'm 2/3 of the way done, and my goodness it's looking fantastic! I had no idea those boards still had such vibrant golden colors to them. Hoping to flip all the board and re-screw them down with a fresh coat of weather seal this autumn. I gotta say, I never in a million years thought pressure washing could be so brutal after about 7 hours of monotonous cleaning.
> 
> ...



Aw sorry about the bad back, 'old man'.   Seriously, it sucks to be eager to get up and out it, and the body won't cooperate.  I haven't seen my 30's in a very long time now, but I can still relate.  So much I want to do, and this blasted frozen shoulder syndrome I deal with limits what I can do.  It is extremely frustrating as well as painful.

The closest thing we have to a 'make a woo hoo circle' thing here is our vigil list mentioning all those who receive daily prayers from those of us who pray, and positive vibes sent across the cosmos by those who are more comfortable with that.  But you're on it as of now with your own issue as I don't think you are probably ready to join the chronic bad back group on the list.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 5, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Morning everyone. I slipped a disc in my back again this morning. Do you think y'all could do that thing where you put all your hands in a circle and go "WHOO HOO-HOO-HOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!" so I can get better sooner? Much appreciated, I'm falling behind on my tasks!
> 
> Between the 4 decks on the outside of this house, I'd say it's about 700 sq ft of decking. Well, the decking is about 10 years old now, and it was in need of a serious pressure washing. I'm 2/3 of the way done, and my goodness it's looking fantastic! I had no idea those boards still had such vibrant golden colors to them. Hoping to flip all the board and re-screw them down with a fresh coat of weather seal this autumn. I gotta say, I never in a million years thought pressure washing could be so brutal after about 7 hours of monotonous cleaning.
> 
> ...



WHOOO HOOO.  Get better soon!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 5, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Actually it looks kind of gross, yes?   But I had heard that the cashew was technically not a nut but rather a seed.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 5, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Morning everyone. I slipped a disc in my back again this morning. Do you think y'all could do that thing where you put all your hands in a circle and go "WHOO HOO-HOO-HOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!" so I can get better sooner? Much appreciated, I'm falling behind on my tasks!
> 
> Between the 4 decks on the outside of this house, I'd say it's about 700 sq ft of decking. Well, the decking is about 10 years old now, and it was in need of a serious pressure washing. I'm 2/3 of the way done, and my goodness it's looking fantastic! I had no idea those boards still had such vibrant golden colors to them. Hoping to flip all the board and re-screw them down with a fresh coat of weather seal this autumn. I gotta say, I never in a million years thought pressure washing could be so brutal after about 7 hours of monotonous cleaning.
> 
> ...


Gettin' old sure ain't for sissies.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 5, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


yeah, kind of gross, but I think of it as an inside out peach. If you twist the nut off and turn it upside down, it looks just like an apple.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 5, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Doesn't look gross to me!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Yeah, but you're weird.     (Lovable weird )


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 5, 2016)

For GW. Yeah I think of him whden I see a goat. This was taken at a place that, when I was a kid, was called Catskill Game Park It was an outdoor zoo with mostly uncaged animals, many of which you could hand feed. Deer, goats of all shapes and sizes antelope, bison, wolves. Yes, I hand fed a wolf pup.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I see how it could, but the juice is delicious.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 5, 2016)

Well, feeling seriously deflated right now.  Never heard back from the job up in northern NV, most likely due to the concerns we stated about the cost of living up there.  The Phoenix job (which sounded so promising) was a bust, apparently she didn't use enough buzzwords, haven't heard back yet about the Project Management job here in El Paso (initial contact) and there's one other, I forget at the moment what and where, has seen no movement.
I'm even job hunting again but with my limitations I'm not seeing much.  The one I know I can do is a desk job, security department with the Central New Mexico Community College (Albuquerque) but in order to apply I have to attach official school transcripts, waiting on those via snail mail.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 5, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



How is it gross?  I've seen some pretty gross things, and that is not one of them.  It looks like a seed (or nut, whatever) growing out of a fruit to me!


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 5, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Well, feeling seriously deflated right now.  Never heard back from the job up in northern NV, most likely due to the concerns we stated about the cost of living up there.  The Phoenix job (which sounded so promising) was a bust, apparently she didn't use enough buzzwords, haven't heard back yet about the Project Management job here in El Paso (initial contact) and there's one other, I forget at the moment what and where, has seen no movement.
> I'm even job hunting again but with my limitations I'm not seeing much.  The one I know I can do is a desk job, security department with the Central New Mexico Community College (Albuquerque) but in order to apply I have to attach official school transcripts, waiting on those via snail mail.



Sorry to hear that.  Hopefully things turn around for you soon.  The job market is not easy because a lot of times you are solely relying on your resume and sometimes you don't even get a chance to make an impression.  I've found that when I was job hunting, I only got 1 interview out of about every 8-10 jobs I applied for.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 5, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Morning everyone. I slipped a disc in my back again this morning. Do you think y'all could do that thing where you put all your hands in a circle and go "WHOO HOO-HOO-HOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!" so I can get better sooner? Much appreciated, I'm falling behind on my tasks!
> 
> Between the 4 decks on the outside of this house, I'd say it's about 700 sq ft of decking. Well, the decking is about 10 years old now, and it was in need of a serious pressure washing. I'm 2/3 of the way done, and my goodness it's looking fantastic! I had no idea those boards still had such vibrant golden colors to them. Hoping to flip all the board and re-screw them down with a fresh coat of weather seal this autumn. I gotta say, I never in a million years thought pressure washing could be so brutal after about 7 hours of monotonous cleaning.
> 
> ...



There is a product line called Wet & Forget that helps with all sorts of deck issues.  Minimum effort, maximum results.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 5, 2016)

Gross can be beautiful at the same time. Any grossness I see is in the fact that it's essentially an inside out peach. Think octopus... both ugly and beautiful at the same time
Jelly fish: Gross and beautiful.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 5, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Gross can be beautiful at the same time. Any grossness I see is in the fact that it's essentially an inside out peach. Think octopus... both ugly and beautiful at the same time
> Jelly fish: Gross and beautiful.



I just don't see that as being gross.  It just looks like a fruit with something growing out the bottom of it to me.    I would still eat that.  Lol.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 5, 2016)

I'd eat it. Hell raw clams are gross but very very tasty.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 5, 2016)

Having health issues sucks. I wish I could find a desk job, but..why hire me when they can get some young thang from the college that chews bubble gum, giggles a lot, and they can pay her under the table 6 bucks an hour?

I feel your pain, Ringel.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 5, 2016)

I'm thinking more and more about communes. Find a damn trailer and MrG pull it with his truck, join a commune and just live as simply as possible. Problem is, communes are usually run by schmucks that take advantage of people but call it being free spirited. Um hm. I'll introduce myself as Snow White Oakenshield and MrG as Thorin.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 5, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Well, feeling seriously deflated right now.  Never heard back from the job up in northern NV, most likely due to the concerns we stated about the cost of living up there.  The Phoenix job (which sounded so promising) was a bust, apparently she didn't use enough buzzwords, haven't heard back yet about the Project Management job here in El Paso (initial contact) and there's one other, I forget at the moment what and where, has seen no movement.
> I'm even job hunting again but with my limitations I'm not seeing much.  The one I know I can do is a desk job, security department with the Central New Mexico Community College (Albuquerque) but in order to apply I have to attach official school transcripts, waiting on those via snail mail.



Still sending positive vibes and trust that you two will wind up where you are supposed to be.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 5, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> I'd eat it. Hell raw clams are gross but very very tasty.



I don't eat raw clams, but I do love steamed clams!


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 5, 2016)

Mussels too.  Mussels are SOOOO good.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I'd eat it. Hell raw clams are gross but very very tasty.
> ...


Steamed chowder baked stuffed... Not much into fried, but I do love clams


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Mussels too.  Mussels are SOOOO good.



That has to be a mostly East coast thing.  I don't recall mussels being on the menu in any restaurant around here, even the most prestigious fine dining ones.  And they sure aren't on the traditional menus of folks around here whether Mexican, southwestern, New Mexican, Texan, Italian, various Asian cuisines, or southern which pretty well makes up the standard home fare around here.  Nor were they in Texas or Kansas when I lived there.

So alas, I have never tasted mussels.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 5, 2016)

It's a west coast thing as well as an east coast thing.


----------



## Dhara (Apr 5, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Mussels too.  Mussels are SOOOO good.
> ...


I like seafood, but clams, mussels, squid, eel, octopus.  Not so much.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 5, 2016)

Well that was fast. Finished the dresser about 3 hours ago, let it dry, took a pic cuz I said fuck it..I ain't doing more to it even though I HATED it and it really needed some accent color I didn't want to do....slapped it on CL and just now sold it.
Funny how stuff I paint that I hate how it turns out, someone else loves.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 5, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Thanks, Foxy.  According the the docs, this is one of the worst kind of breaks to have.  Partner went in for surgery today so they could install some kind of screwed in rod affair that will keep the bones for collapsing further and hold the ankle steady while the swelling and blisters improve.  He'll be in this contraption for at least two weeks before they'll consider opening the ankle and trying to repair the damage.  The Percocet is working well and at least he's not much of a complainer.  Unfortunately, the passive-aggressive personality pops up a bit too often.  I just bite my tongue and try to stay patient.  I'm going with "what doesn't kill you makes you stronger".  I'm thinking; if both of us survive this, I will be one industrial-strength MF-er, a force to be dealt with...or better yet, avoided!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 5, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Morning everyone. I slipped a disc in my back again this morning. Do you think y'all could do that thing where you put all your hands in a circle and go "WHOO HOO-HOO-HOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!" so I can get better sooner? Much appreciated, I'm falling behind on my tasks!
> 
> Between the 4 decks on the outside of this house, I'd say it's about 700 sq ft of decking. Well, the decking is about 10 years old now, and it was in need of a serious pressure washing. I'm 2/3 of the way done, and my goodness it's looking fantastic! I had no idea those boards still had such vibrant golden colors to them. Hoping to flip all the board and re-screw them down with a fresh coat of weather seal this autumn. I gotta say, I never in a million years thought pressure washing could be so brutal after about 7 hours of monotonous cleaning.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you are one busy guy.  I'd like to lure some family and good friends up to my place so that we could have a "community" like the one you describe.
I hope your back gets better soon, find some relief.  I'll keep the hooks crossed and send my best vibes your way.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 5, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Well, feeling seriously deflated right now.  Never heard back from the job up in northern NV, most likely due to the concerns we stated about the cost of living up there.  The Phoenix job (which sounded so promising) was a bust, apparently she didn't use enough buzzwords, haven't heard back yet about the Project Management job here in El Paso (initial contact) and there's one other, I forget at the moment what and where, has seen no movement.
> I'm even job hunting again but with my limitations I'm not seeing much.  The one I know I can do is a desk job, security department with the Central New Mexico Community College (Albuquerque) but in order to apply I have to attach official school transcripts, waiting on those via snail mail.


Yup!  Just when you see the light at the end of the tunnel, either someone dynamites the tunnel or it turns out to be an oncoming train.  Good luck, Ringel.


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 5, 2016)

What I did not know was these preparation drops actually make my vision worse.

I was driving to the northern part of the county this morning at 9:00, about 90 minutes after finishing all three of the drops, when I perceived a shape in front of me that made me beieve there was a slower car up front.  It turned pit to be a shady spot.

I have taken myself off the road until things clear up.

The one drop I take three times daily seems to be made of lemon juice.  The twice daily drops must contain Vasoline petroleum jelly.  Quite a potent mixture f you expect to see anything.

I'm thinking about putting a seeing eye dog harness on Daisy the Mutt.  But she would have me running into trees as she chases squirrels.  I have to face facts.  Daisy has no career path as a working dog.  She will not pull her weight in greater service to mankind.  Unless she can earn her way by sleeping 18 hours a day or chasing squirrels or rolling on her back to have her belly rubbed.  She is merely ornamental.


----------



## SixFoot (Apr 6, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Morning everyone. I slipped a disc in my back again this morning. Do you think y'all could do that thing where you put all your hands in a circle and go "WHOO HOO-HOO-HOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!" so I can get better sooner? Much appreciated, I'm falling behind on my tasks!
> ...



Perhaps sciatic nerve damage and degenerative arthritis will have me on that list sooner than I'd like. lol

In any case, it's raining today, so I get the day off anyway. Thank God!


----------



## SixFoot (Apr 6, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Morning everyone. I slipped a disc in my back again this morning. Do you think y'all could do that thing where you put all your hands in a circle and go "WHOO HOO-HOO-HOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!" so I can get better sooner? Much appreciated, I'm falling behind on my tasks!
> ...



I think I'm starting to miss the days where a cigarette and a bowl of ramen noodles were the only thing I needed to fully recover and get back to it!


----------



## SixFoot (Apr 6, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Mussels too.  Mussels are SOOOO good.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 6, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> What I did not know was these preparation drops actually make my vision worse.
> 
> I was driving to the northern part of the county this morning at 9:00, about 90 minutes after finishing all three of the drops, when I perceived a shape in front of me that made me beieve there was a slower car up front.  It turned pit to be a shady spot.
> 
> ...



Depends on how you look at it.  Sometimes things that seem only 'ornamental' justify themselves by how they enhance our lives and are sometimes therapeutic.  I'm guessing your daisy has great value in both categories.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 6, 2016)

So good morning everybody.  The birds are having some kind of party in the juniper near my office window, the sun is shining brightly.  A bit nippy out now at 40 degrees but we'll see temps in the mid 70's today with abundant sunshine.  I need to get started on our taxes, but seem to find all sorts of other things I would rather do.  Everybody have the best hump day possible.

And for today's math pop quiz:


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 6, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> So good morning everybody.  The birds are having some kind of party in the juniper near my office window, the sun is shining brightly.  A bit nippy out now at 40 degrees but we'll see temps in the mid 70's today with abundant sunshine.  I need to get started on our taxes, but seem to find all sorts of other things I would rather do.  Everybody have the best hump day possible.
> 
> And for today's math pop quiz:


26


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 6, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > So good morning everybody.  The birds are having some kind of party in the juniper near my office window, the sun is shining brightly.  A bit nippy out now at 40 degrees but we'll see temps in the mid 70's today with abundant sunshine.  I need to get started on our taxes, but seem to find all sorts of other things I would rather do.  Everybody have the best hump day possible.
> ...



Are you sure?


----------



## OldLady (Apr 6, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Mussels too.  Mussels are SOOOO good.
> ...


No one in Maine ate them until 20 years ago, either, because they were just all over the beach like seaweed at low tide.  Then seafood restaurants realized if you put garlic and wine and lemon on them, they're a cheap substitute for clams, which are harder to dig.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 6, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I am never sure of my  arithmetic.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 6, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I'm about the opposite. Don't much care for seafood with fins and scales.  Love me some calamari oysters (cooked only) clams lobster crawfish shrimp etc.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 6, 2016)

I agree with Dajjal 26.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 6, 2016)

Actually I got 26 too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 6, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Interesting.  And I believe this is your first visit to the Coffee Shop, OldLady, and welcome.  We are so happy you dropped in and we hope you find a refuge here from all the craziness out there on the board as many have.  Of course you have to put up with our own brand of craziness in here.    Just teasing.  Anyway we're glad you came.

Your first timer's complimentary beverage:


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 6, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Or you could head to Doc Hollidays for one of these:


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 6, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Actually I got 26 too.



Maybe because it is the correct answer...


----------



## OldLady (Apr 6, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Thanks!  It looks lovely!  Thanks, Ernie, too--depending on the day, they are both tempting.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 6, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Well hmm.  I have come to think of Doc Hollidays as a second home, Ernie, but in all due respect, I think I would prefer the Coffee shop beverage.     (Even though I have no idea what is in that either.)


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 6, 2016)

I was just reading a piece that said Cracker Barrel has just regained the No. 1 spot as the favorite family restaurant in America.  We hadn't been to Cracker Barrel in maybe 20 years, and in the last month we have been there twice.  Do you suppose that is what put them over the top?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## Dajjal (Apr 6, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


>



I got that real quick. An apple a day keeps the doctor away.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 6, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Mussels too.  Mussels are SOOOO good.
> ...



You need to come visit New England!


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 6, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Have you ever tried steamed clams?  You dip them in clarified butter.  They are so good.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 6, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> What I did not know was these preparation drops actually make my vision worse.
> 
> I was driving to the northern part of the county this morning at 9:00, about 90 minutes after finishing all three of the drops, when I perceived a shape in front of me that made me beieve there was a slower car up front.  It turned pit to be a shady spot.
> 
> ...



Are they the kind of drops that dilate your pupils?  My ex's mother had drops that actually made her pupils dilate, and it really affected her vision.  Hopefully you have this taken care of soon and will be better.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 6, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Clarified butter?  What, is that when someone explains what butter means in simple terms?


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 6, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Lol!  I was totally stumped!


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 6, 2016)

Praying for a successful surgery Thursday with a quick and full recovery Nosmo King.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 6, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...



It's butter that's heated up with the milk "solids" removed, so that it's clear.  

Clarified Butter : Emeril Lagasse : Food Network


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 6, 2016)

I want the seven apple question to have apple sauce in the answer.


----------



## Dhara (Apr 6, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


No, I haven't.  My dad used to eat steamed clams on the half shell but it still has quite the "ick" factor for me.  Hey Chris, have you seen my Recovery thread in Health and LIfestyle?  I'd love your opinion on it.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 6, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> So good morning everybody.  The birds are having some kind of party in the juniper near my office window, the sun is shining brightly.  A bit nippy out now at 40 degrees but we'll see temps in the mid 70's today with abundant sunshine.  I need to get started on our taxes, but seem to find all sorts of other things I would rather do.  Everybody have the best hump day possible.
> 
> And for today's math pop quiz:



Normally I would give it a go, but I'm a bit tired today, so it just looks confusing right now!    I just woke up at like 12:45, and I'm still drinking my coffee.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 6, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I like them just as much as steamers.  Yum!  I went to Newport to the Red Parrot and had them.  My God, they were so good.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 6, 2016)

Blast Microsoft. They are trying to railroad me into loading down windows 10. A message just came up asking me to schedule a download on Sunday, and cancelling the schedule was misleading. I very nearly clicked on the wrong button. The bastards had better not download it.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 6, 2016)

The girl is already seeing two guys, I'm adding a dentist.  She makes apple sauce and needs to see the dentist.  There, fixed.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 6, 2016)

Dhara said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...



Okay.  I'll go look at it in a few!   

One of my friends had never had a steamed clam, so I had her try one, and she ran to the bathroom and spit it out in the toilet.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 6, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Blast Microsoft. They are trying to railroad me into loading down windows 10. A message just came up asking me to schedule a download on Sunday, and cancelling the schedule was misleading. I very nearly clicked on the wrong button. The bastards had better not download it.



how to turn off windows 10 update notice at DuckDuckGo


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 6, 2016)

Clams are a texture issue for me.


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 6, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > What I did not know was these preparation drops actually make my vision worse.
> ...


They dilate alright!  I'm wearing what are essentially welder's goggles right now.  I get operated on tomorrow morning.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 6, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


If you decide to visit the coffee shop regularly, you'll get to know as friends some of the people you don't care much for on the rest of the board.
For instance, you'll learn that Foxfyre is everyone's mom. She loves us all but frowns on sibling rivalry. You'll learn that SaveLiberty is the world's first feline automotive sales manager. You'll learn that Galiant Warrior is a goat farmer, a professor and aircraft mechanic and is our representative from Alaska.
Me? I own a bar in Foley Alabama called Doc Holliday's.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 6, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> They dilate alright!  I'm wearing what are essentially welder's goggles right now.  I get operated on tomorrow morning.



Had a talk with your surgeon.  He's sharping the stick as we speak.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 6, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I'm with you Ernie.  I don't like anything that has a strong fishy taste.  I had swordfish once.  Blech!  It was way too fishy tasting for my liking.  I only like the flaky white fish, and I love shrimp, scallops, crab, lobster, clams and mussels.  Never had a crawfish before though.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 6, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Good luck to you!  It'll all be worth it when you are able to see better, I'm sure.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 6, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Clams are a texture issue for me.



I was raised on that kind of food.  My grandfather used to have a clambake every summer, so the texture is not a big deal for me.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 6, 2016)

Mahi Mahi tastes like steak if prepared well.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 6, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


That's a bloody Mary. Not ours, but approaching our level. It is essentially tomato juice and vodka. The juice tends to be spicy, Ours is borderline brutal to anyone but Cajuns and people who live in the Southwest. The garnishes vary from a single stalk of celery to an array of picked veggies, chunks of citrus, slabs of cheese chunks of sausage and in rare instances a whole barbecues chicken.
 At Doc's we hold the chicken and not much else.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 6, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Clams are a texture issue for me.
> ...


Oysters are my texture thing. I can do clams raw but okra and oysters feel like something I should be spitting out.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 6, 2016)

We lost another good one this morning.  RIP Merle Haggard:


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 6, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



They all have to be properly breaded, seasoned, and fried to be palatable for me.  I just can't cotton to anything I don't have to swallow to eat.


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 6, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > What I did not know was these preparation drops actually make my vision worse.
> ...


It's funny that you used the word "therapeutic".  I saw an article about Therapy Dogs on my local PBS station.  Friendly happy dogs were taken to nursing homes and children's hospital wards and mental health shelters.  The folks all seemed to love the visits from the dogs and the dogs loved the attention, as all dogs do.

Bingo! I thought 'here's a chance for Daisy the Mut to serve others.  Daisy is born and bred to crawl up on laps and get her belly rubbed.  She does it naturally.  She was trained to be friendly and happy.  I believe that dogs will behave exactly how they have been treated.

So I made a call to the folks who coordinate the therapy dog program.  It turns out that Daisy would have to undergo more formal training to become a therapy dog than I would have to take to be a butcher in a butcher shop!  Instincts and natural personality get you in the door, but 40 hours of training over several weekends are required to be petted by the elderly.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 6, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...


They goo-oood you betcha when deyz boit up wid some gid hot Cajun spices. 

A lot of work though; smaller than most shrimp and you gotta snap off their heads and peel back the shell.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 6, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



It's a whole lot easier just to go to Pappadeaux.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 6, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Kind of silly isn't it.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 6, 2016)

True, but a crawfish boil down here is a big deal. Between mud bugs (crawfish) and pulled pork shredded Boston butt, there is no finer way to spend your day.
I'm working on promotion for making crawfish and barbecue a monthly event. The working name is Bugs and Butt.


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 6, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I can understand their concerns about liability, but everyone who meets Daisy first says "Awww!" and then wants to pet her.  She's a natural clown and charmer.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 6, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Yes, I know a number of dogs like that.  Not a mean or contentious bone in their body, not spooked by anything, and adaptable around just about anything.  And all would be perfect to cheer up a nursing home resident etc..  But as you say, the training and certification is expensive and strenuous.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 6, 2016)

Got buzzed by two Bald Eagles today. Suckers came in low behind me after a dead rabbit on the street. Must have flinched when first one went by, guy behind me started cracking up, then boom other goes by and they're gone.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 6, 2016)

Hossfly said:


>


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 7, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
For every happiness for Sherry and WQ,
Sherry’s Mom,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
Mr. And Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Gracie's eye surgery
Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Nosmo's eye surgery,
Rod, GW's partner,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Againsheila, Alan, Noomi, Spoonman, Freedombecki, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 7, 2016)

<loosens sugar dispenser tops>


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm back at the Luxuious Pimplebutt Estare after the first cataract surgery. The ophthalmologists and opritricanscassure mr that everything went well, the new left lens is in place and I should avoid weight lifting for the foreseeable future.  Please forgive any typos as I have had so many drops squirted in my eye and this keyboard is still a bit challenging.
A laser sliced my iris,  I had one of those A CLOCKWOK ORABGR clamps put in af the laser was lowered on mt eye so close that the left eye was governed by it and I could n longer see from it.  Then came the light show.  Two minutes of that and I was on the move again into yet another room,

There the pushed anesthetic into yor IV,  the never thing I knew was I was in the recovery 
The procedure was amazing to me, a medical sissy and layman.  But it seemed mundane and routine to all the professionals there.  The first stage was more preparation.  Blood pressure, weight, blood sugar levels and then a wait.

Next they rolled me into a room where a NASA inspired machine sliced my iris.  Seven minutes later they pushed anesthetic  into the IV and I came to in yet another room.
So, here I am.  Finally able to have a late breakfast with time enough to tap out this report.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 7, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> I'm back at the Luxuious Pimplebutt Estare after the first cataract surgery. The ophthalmologists and opritricanscassure mr that everything went well, the new left lens is in place and I should avoid weight lifting for the foreseeable future.  Please forgive any typos as I have had so many drops squirted in my eye and this keyboard is still a bit challenging.
> A laser sliced my iris,  I had one of those A CLOCKWOK ORABGR clamps put in af the laser was lowered on mt eye so close that the left eye was governed by it and I could n longer see from it.  Then came the light show.  Two minutes of that and I was on the move again into yet another room,
> 
> There the pushed anesthetic into yor IV,  the never thing I knew was I was in the recovery
> ...



So how do you see?


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 7, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> I'm back at the Luxuious Pimplebutt Estare after the first cataract surgery. The ophthalmologists and opritricanscassure mr that everything went well, the new left lens is in place and I should avoid weight lifting for the foreseeable future.  Please forgive any typos as I have had so many drops squirted in my eye and this keyboard is still a bit challenging.
> A laser sliced my iris,  I had one of those A CLOCKWOK ORABGR clamps put in af the laser was lowered on mt eye so close that the left eye was governed by it and I could n longer see from it.  Then came the light show.  Two minutes of that and I was on the move again into yet another room,
> 
> There the pushed anesthetic into yor IV,  the never thing I knew was I was in the recovery
> ...





Can you see me in your peripheral vision?


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 7, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



A southerner who doesn't like okra??  Shocking.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 7, 2016)

It's not so much the taste, but the texture. It feels like something I'd spit out if I was outside.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 7, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> It's not so much the taste, but the texture. It feels like something I'd spit out if I was outside.



Properly seasoned, breaded, and deep fried takes care of the texture issue though.  And except for the Cajuns who put the stuff in their gumbo, all proper southerners eat their okra properly fried.


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 7, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > I'm back at the Luxuious Pimplebutt Estare after the first cataract surgery. The ophthalmologists and opritricanscassure mr that everything went well, the new left lens is in place and I should avoid weight lifting for the foreseeable future.  Please forgive any typos as I have had so many drops squirted in my eye and this keyboard is still a bit challenging.
> ...


When I'm tested by a machine my newly repaired left eye works great!  But I real life situations, I'm still blurry, probably due to the drops.
There was no 'hands of Jesus! Moment yer.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 7, 2016)

So, I just tried to make an over the phone payment for my car loan.  You wouldn't BELIEVE how difficult they make it just to pay a damn bill!!!  My social security number and my account number are not good enough anymore.  They now demand that customers give them the amount of the last payment they made, the year and model of the car, etc.  What a bogus scam.  What they are doing is trying to get you to sign on to online "recurring" payments so that they can just go into your account and take the amount every month, so they are making it more hard to do over the phone payments.  They don't ask for all that information on the website.  I am not giving them my account information online though.  Screw that!


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 7, 2016)

When they do a shoulder they write their initials on it to avoid mistakes.  Do you have a Mike Tyson looking left eye?


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 7, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> So, I just tried to make an over the phone payment for my car loan.  You wouldn't BELIEVE how difficult they make it just to pay a damn bill!!!  My social security number and my account number are not good enough anymore.  They now demand that customers give them the amount of the last payment they made, the year and model of the car, etc.  What a bogus scam.  What they are doing is trying to get you to sign on to online "recurring" payments so that they can just go into your account and take the amount every month, so they are making it more hard to do over the phone payments.  They don't ask for all that information on the website.  I am not giving them my account information online though.  Screw that!



Remembering they are not paying you , but the other way around.  Maddening.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 7, 2016)

Yeah so I ended up calling back and just giving them the make and year of my car (which I had to go check on because I couldn't remember the year).  If they are going to demand that information, they had better start including it with my bill because they are making it a HUGE inconvenience just to pay a darn bill!  I asked them, are you really worried that somebody else is going to pay my bill for me?  Assholes.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 7, 2016)

I pissed off a state worker this morning on an employer unemployment quarterly filing.  

Then I made changes to an investment this afternoon.

Guessing we will be correcting both later in the month


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 7, 2016)

Well, no worries, my car will be paid off by November of this year.   

I just had to get my motor mount fixed.  Apparently, they design things in newer cars to purposefully not last.  There are actually PLASTIC pieces in the motor mount.  It cost me around $260 dollars to have it repaired because they purposefully make it difficult to get at, so most of those charges are labor charges.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 7, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


To me they have a lot stronger flavor.  But I'm not too proud to eat them, especially with garlic.  Right now I'm off bivalves.  Ordered fried clams in September and they had started to turn.  Tasted faintly of ammonia and had softened to mushy consistency.  The restaurant hurriedly gave me my money back.  It's a wonder I wasn't ill, but I stopped eating them in time, I guess.  So even looking at them right now makes me feel a little green around the gills.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 7, 2016)

I have to figure out how much a used vehicle is worth as a trade in in under 30 minutes.  I am the service department's biggest customer.

I am proud to say I have not killed any of them yet.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 7, 2016)

OldLady said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Oh yeah, they shouldn't have a smell like that.  I've never had a bad batch thankfully.  If you are ever in Newport, RI, go to the Red Parrot and order the mussels.  You won't be sorry!


----------



## OldLady (Apr 7, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I* try* not to be rude regardless, unless they really, really beg for it.  I doubt I'll be making it to Alabama anytime soon, but if I do, I'll be chasing your bloody mary.  When I was in New Orleans a few years ago, it was the first time I had one that had pickled vegetables in it, and it was fun having something to munch on besides a naked celery stalk.  Love the pickled green beans; they were hot, too (spicy).   What a concept.
QUESTION for all:  Why do people who live in hot climates like Louisiana and New Mexico eat the spicy-hottest foods that make you sweat even more?    You'd think us people freezing our tails off in Maine would want spicy stuff to warm up, but no--1/4 tsp of Franks in a recipe and all the neighbors run away screaming


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 7, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Lol!  I like some hot and spicy foods, but some are just TOO hot.  I remember ordering buffalo wings once, and those things were SO hot that they burned not only my mouth but my lips too!  I think when food is too hot it ruins the flavor.  

I marinated wings once in some Chinese hot sauce.  I did not realize just how hot it was, and we couldn't even eat them.  It was just unpleasant, to be honest.  Lol.


----------



## Kat (Apr 7, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...





I am the same way. While I do like hot, don't make it so hot until I can't taste it, and all I do is burn.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 7, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> <loosens sugar dispenser tops>


my kick is salt shakers


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 7, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Want to know the real reason? The hot peppers disguise the taste of the rotten meat. Remember that when people started using hot peppers, there was no refrigeration.
You folks (especially Maineacs) even before electricity and refrigerators could cut ice in the winter and keep food cold all summer.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 7, 2016)

Kat said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


The heat is all relative. You get used to it. Rarely do I find the hottest wings too hot or lacking in taste. My tolerance is lower than it was when I was living a few miles from Foxy. In those days, I could eat a habenero like an apple. These days, that would be painful for me, but I might just push myself if I had a glass of milk close by.


----------



## Kat (Apr 7, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...





LOL I hear ya, but why do it? Sweat pouring...eyes watering, nose burning and running. LOL


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 7, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > <loosens sugar dispenser tops>
> ...


Well... you guys got me a free meal at Olive garden one night. Someone loosened the cap on the red pepper flakes and I emptied the whole shaker on my lasagna. I ate just about all of it before complaining and got a second order. My whole bill was comped Thank you!


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 7, 2016)

Kat said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


It's a guy thing. Kind of "Hold my beer and watch this."


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 7, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


I'm not 100% sane anyway. I've always pushed a bit too hard and taken chances, though I generally knew that I could get away with a stunt. In my 20's (when men believe they are bullet proof) I jumped over a car with my motorcycle. Perfect landing and never was tempted to try it again.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 7, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Well... you guys got me a free meal at Olive garden one night. Someone loosened the cap on the red pepper flakes and I emptied the whole shaker on my lasagna. I ate just about all of it before complaining and got a second order. My whole bill was comped Thank you!



So you're saying a shaker of red pepper flakes is not a single serving size?


----------



## Dhara (Apr 7, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Some Vietnamese and Thai food is very hot  But the hottest food I've EVER eaten is Bhutanese.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 7, 2016)

My granddaughter Harper likes wasabi at age three.  To which I wondered what was Nana thinking to let her try.  She ate a lemon in front of me once too.


----------



## Dhara (Apr 7, 2016)

Bhutanese women train their babies to like hot food at a young age.  After breastfeeding they dip whole chilies into the baby's food.  Gradually the child grows up with a fire belly!


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 7, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Well... you guys got me a free meal at Olive garden one night. Someone loosened the cap on the red pepper flakes and I emptied the whole shaker on my lasagna. I ate just about all of it before complaining and got a second order. My whole bill was comped Thank you!
> ...


It's about 10% over my limit.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 7, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I don't enjoy food when it is too hot.  All you can really taste is the hot.  Lol.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 7, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



It is one of those mysteries.  Like sometimes a hot cup of coffee on a summer afternoon has a cooling effect, and I suppose in a way those chiles do too.  In truth though, green chile stew and posole are considered more winter fare, but you can eat tamales, enchiladas, and tacos etc. year round.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 7, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



Me either.  I don't mind a bit of heat but I don't want a lot.  Actually Mexican food/southwestern cuisine can be quite mild though very flavorful.


----------



## Dhara (Apr 7, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


Bhutanese food is so hot it gives you hiccups.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 7, 2016)

Dhara said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Yeah, no thanks.


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 7, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > I'm back at the Luxuious Pimplebutt Estare after the first cataract surgery. The ophthalmologists and opritricanscassure mr that everything went well, the new left lens is in place and I should avoid weight lifting for the foreseeable future.  Please forgive any typos as I have had so many drops squirted in my eye and this keyboard is still a bit challenging.
> ...


This new lens just might work out!

Yesterday I would have told you about the dried twigs wrapped around a wooden flutelike

But today I see what Daisy responds to as 'that damn cat!' playing a foolish game of Hide & Seek.

I went for a walk and Daisy went for a run this afternoon.  Today I did not trip OB any of the recently blown down branches and boughs.  I even spotted two squirrels before Daisy,

It's odd, I just took off the welder's goggles and the light level on my iPad is blinding.


----------



## Dhara (Apr 7, 2016)

Enjoy the improved vision, Nosmo!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 7, 2016)

Green Tobasco sauce is too hot for me, so I'm wimpy when it comes to hot spicy food. Besides, I pay for it with the other end and that is not pleasant. I can imagine the holes in my stomach it would cause. So I pass on all hot stuff.


----------



## mdk (Apr 7, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Bhutanese food is so hot it gives you hiccups.



It is also delicious. Yummers!


----------



## mdk (Apr 7, 2016)

Good evening everyone! I hope the day finds everyone well. Cheers!


----------



## Dhara (Apr 7, 2016)

mdk said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > Bhutanese food is so hot it gives you hiccups.
> ...


It is delicious.  I knew a Bhutanese couple and had dinner with them often.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 7, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


I go in for consultation on the 18th. I hope these guys have the same nasa machine yours did!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 7, 2016)

mdk said:


> Good evening everyone! I hope the day finds everyone well. Cheers!



Hi mdk.  Thanks and welcome back.  Havent seen you in ages.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 7, 2016)

MDK needs to come in more often.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 7, 2016)

Meanwhile..I just waylaid a big assed flareup that was trying really hard to become full blown but it went away. Until today. wtf? Then I remembered....rain tomorrow. Maybe that is why.


----------



## mdk (Apr 7, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening everyone! I hope the day finds everyone well. Cheers!
> ...



Thanks! This place has always felt like home.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 7, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


That looks like dinner with a beverage to me.  What exactly do you call that?


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 7, 2016)

mdk said:


> Thanks! This place has always felt like home.



Must be the belt sanders.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 7, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


>


An apple a day keeps the doctor away?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 7, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Blast Microsoft. They are trying to railroad me into loading down windows 10. A message just came up asking me to schedule a download on Sunday, and cancelling the schedule was misleading. I very nearly clicked on the wrong button. The bastards had better not download it.


I've managed to avoid downloading Windows 10 but the other day and upgrade for my Windows 8 showed up and I had no choice, it auto-downloaded when I updated my software.  The new program SUCKS!  I've made that clear in the several solicited comments as to my opinion/satisfaction with the upgrade/update.  I might as well have gone with 10, but then, that's probably what the engineers had in mind in the first place.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 7, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...


Swordfish and shark both seem excessively oily and "fishy" tasting to me, too.  I find lobster boring, but king crab a delight.  Raw oysters and clams are like sucking the snot out of your nose, but steamed or fried, they are good if done well.  If over-cooked, both are like chewing a Goodyear tire.  Where I grew up, as soon as I was big enough to leave the tobacco fields, I started working on the shrimp boats (Bubba Gump style boats).  We dug clams in the inland waterway using garden rakes and had clam bakes pretty regularly.  We got crayfish from local streams and cooked them with arrowroot and made sassafras tea to wash it all down.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 7, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Pears and gristle will shut me down instantaneously.  I cannot eat either and people think I'm nuts, the way I'll trim a piece of meat.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 7, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Not every locale requires additional training if the animal passes a series of tests.  Of course, I haven't had a "therapy" animal for a while.  When I was stationed in NJ, I had a Manx cat who was cool as hell.  He'd ride in a backpack while I was riding a bicycle.  He was super mellow and loved everyone.  We used to visit old-folks homes where he'd soak up luvs like a sponge and the folks had a great time being fussed over and loved back.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 7, 2016)

Greetings, All!
Took the partner to his post-op follow-up this morning.  Things are looking good but they don't want to cut into his ankle just yet.  He's got fracture blisters, which I have never heard of but I googled them and I guess they complicate treatment of some fractures.  He goes back next Tues for evaluation and they hope to schedule another surgery at that time. 
When we got home, I checked on my goats.  Two expectant moms are due this week.  I watched one doe dig restlessly and thought she might be ready this afternoon.  A little later, she went into one of the stalls and I heard baby-bleating.  She had delivered two pretty little kids sometime this morning.  Both are healthy and cute as hell!  I brought them up to the house to let the partner fondle them and love on them for a few minutes before returning them to their (very anxious) mom.  I'm getting ready to go check on contestant #2 to see whether she's delivered her kids.
Good to see everyone is moving on and dealing with their "demons".  It's fully Springtime here and it's great.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 7, 2016)

OMG!!!  I just found out that I was born naked!!!


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 7, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


That's a  Bloody Mary similar to what we serve at Doc's. We don't normally do bacon but we use summer sausage and an array of pickles veggies.


----------



## Sherry (Apr 7, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> OMG!!!  I just found out that I was born naked!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 8, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
For every happiness for Sherry and WQ,
Sherry’s Mom,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
Mr. And Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Gracie's eye surgery
Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Nosmo's eye surgery,
Rod, GW's partner,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Againsheila, Alan, Noomi, Spoonman, Freedombecki, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 8, 2016)

I got done with work about an hour ago, and now I have to stay up because I have to take my car back to the shop.  Something else is wrong with it and it's making funny noises.  I'm starting to get really annoyed about it.  I'm only a few months away from paying it off, and it's only 5 years old!!  I was hoping to keep it for at least 2 more years after I paid it off because I don't want to have make car payments every darn month!!!  It would be nice if I could get the car fixed and not keep having problem after problem!  So, it's not worth it to go to bed now and only sleep for a couple of hours, so I have to stay awake and have the mechanic look at my car again.  Hopefully he can fix it today and I can have my car back tonight.    I'm so aggravated about car problems.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 8, 2016)

mdk said:


> Good evening everyone! I hope the day finds everyone well. Cheers!



  You need to come by more often!


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 8, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Blast Microsoft. They are trying to railroad me into loading down windows 10. A message just came up asking me to schedule a download on Sunday, and cancelling the schedule was misleading. I very nearly clicked on the wrong button. The bastards had better not download it.
> ...



Yeah, I just got used to Windows 8 and now they want me to "upgrade" to Windows 10.  No thank you.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 8, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Just a celery stick in mine, please!


----------



## mdk (Apr 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I got done with work about an hour ago, and now I have to stay up because I have to take my car back to the shop.  Something else is wrong with it and it's making funny noises.  I'm starting to get really annoyed about it.  I'm only a few months away from paying it off, and it's only 5 years old!!  I was hoping to keep it for at least 2 more years after I paid it off because I don't want to have make car payments every darn month!!!  It would be nice if I could get the car fixed and not keep having problem after problem!  So, it's not worth it to go to bed now and only sleep for a couple of hours, so I have to stay awake and have the mechanic look at my car again.  Hopefully he can fix it today and I can have my car back tonight.    I'm so aggravated about car problems.



Lame. Sorry to hear about your car troubles.
It always seems to work that way. We paid off the Jeep last year and not a week later we had to purchase a new car b/c mine went to that big dealership in the sky. lol. It was fun not having a car payment for that week.


----------



## mdk (Apr 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Just a celery stick in mine, please!



And olives!


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 8, 2016)

mdk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Just a celery stick in mine, please!
> ...



No olives for me!  I never liked olives.  If there are olives in my food, I always pick them out. Lol.


----------



## mdk (Apr 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



If we ever dine together, give them to me and I'll eat them. lol


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 8, 2016)

mdk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



I used to have a cat that loved olives.  Weird cat that he was.  He would actually beg for olives.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 8, 2016)

I just heard a news report about a man in Leominster who was killed while cutting down a tree branch in a bucket truck.  The man apparently wasn't wearing a harness and the branch hit the bucket, and the man fell out from 60 feet and was killed.  That's scary to me because my son does that for a living.  He not only works in a bucket but he also "spikes" up the trees when they can't reach it or get to it with the bucket.  He's only 21, so he is still fearless.  I'm going to text him right now and tell him that he'd better wear his harness and be careful!


----------



## mdk (Apr 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



That is really cute.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 8, 2016)

mdk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



And unusual considering cats are supposed to be carnivores.   My rabbit loves chocolate and candy.  If I leave a bag of chocolates or chocolate cookies open, he will try to steal one.  Chocolate is very bad for animals and can be poisonous to them though, so I don't let him eat them, though he has stolen one or two in the past. I imagine he had a pretty bad stomachache after though.


----------



## mdk (Apr 8, 2016)

Does anyone here watch Friday Night Tykes: Steel Country? This horror of a show was filmed in the county I was born and raised. I played football aganist everyone of these teams as kid and in high school.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 8, 2016)

mdk said:


> Does anyone here watch Friday Night Tykes: Steel Country? This horror of a show was filmed in the county I was born and raised. I played football aganist everyone of these teams as kid and in high school.



I've never even heard of it before!  I don't really watch a whole lot of TV though.  I work 3rd shift now, so I'm working when a lot of shows are on.

My shift is 9 PM to 5 AM.


----------



## mdk (Apr 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone here watch Friday Night Tykes: Steel Country? This horror of a show was filmed in the county I was born and raised. I played football aganist everyone of these teams as kid and in high school.
> ...



I DVR most of the shows I watch b/c I go to bed very early sometimes and prefer to watch them at my own leisure. 


I awoke this morning to find a snow dusting on the ground. I texted my sister and she they have about inch. It is my fault b/c I put away the sidewalk salt and shovel. I attempted fate. lol. Go away winter! I am done with you!


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 8, 2016)

mdk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



We're supposed to get snow maybe this weekend!  Blech!  I'm soooo sick of winter.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 8, 2016)

Morning everybody!

Just checking in and letting you all know that hubby goes in tomorrow for lab test.
We hope & pray that the infection was taken care of by this 2nd antibiotic. 
We will know for sure by next week.
We are very happy that it was caught so early and we have some new answers to this very weird and terrible disease.

I hope by next week I have more time to come and be on the board again.
Right now I am doing everything so I don't have much of any mommy time.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 8, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


I've tried that hot drink on a summer afternoon thing, and it has NEVER had a cooling effect, for me.
It is true, though, that the capsaicin in hot peppers can actually settle an iffy stomach.  Ginger does, too.  Doctors used to say STAY AWAY from spicy foods if you had an ulcer.  Wonder if they still do.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 8, 2016)

mdk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


Pull out the shovel and leave it by the door for another month, MDK.  Please


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


That's so.... common. Doc Holliday's doesn't do common.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I just heard a news report about a man in Leominster who was killed while cutting down a tree branch in a bucket truck.  The man apparently wasn't wearing a harness and the branch hit the bucket, and the man fell out from 60 feet and was killed.  That's scary to me because my son does that for a living.  He not only works in a bucket but he also "spikes" up the trees when they can't reach it or get to it with the bucket.  He's only 21, so he is still fearless.  I'm going to text him right now and tell him that he'd better wear his harness and be careful!


I'm betting he will be sharing that text with all his friends.... LOL


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 8, 2016)

No winter here but we did finally get some rain last night which of course means I'm walking around in a mental fog due to allergies. 
(Yes I know, I know, not due to the regularly scheduled mental fog........) 

Job update.  The wife was supposed to have a Skype interview with the hospital in Vail but it was postponed one of the group interviewers was sick.  They really seem to like her but we'll see.  The other problem is the cost of housing in Vail is astronomical so most people live up to an hour away.  The hospital does provide a shuttle to some of these places but either there's nothing (amenity wise) there or it's still pretty expensive.  Denver is about 2 hours east on I70 so that would be a long commute even under good conditions.   The HR person did tell the wife the cost of rentals drops when the the ski season is over with.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I finally relented and did the upgrade to Win 10.  It was just easier than bucking the system, and especially since I'm the closest thing to being the 'IT guy' in our household and I needed to be able to guide others when they ran into issues.  And so far it has been pretty okay.  I did like Win 8.1 though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 8, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> No winter here but we did finally get some rain last night which of course means I'm walking around in a mental fog due to allergies.
> (Yes I know, I know, not due to the regularly scheduled mental fog........)
> 
> Job update.  The wife was supposed to have a Skype interview with the hospital in Vail but it was postponed one of the group interviewers was sick.  They really seem to like her but we'll see.  The other problem is the cost of housing in Vail is astronomical so most people live up to an hour away.  The hospital does provide a shuttle to some of these places but either there's nothing (amenity wise) there or it's still pretty expensive.  Denver is about 2 hours east on I70 so that would be a long commute even under good conditions.   The HR person did tell the wife the cost of rentals drops when the the ski season is over with.



Maybe moving there during the low rent summer season, the landlord would keep those rates to get a year round tenant?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 8, 2016)

mdk said:


> Does anyone here watch Friday Night Tykes: Steel Country? This horror of a show was filmed in the county I was born and raised. I played football aganist everyone of these teams as kid and in high school.



I try to avoid those horror of shows.


----------



## mdk (Apr 8, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone here watch Friday Night Tykes: Steel Country? This horror of a show was filmed in the county I was born and raised. I played football aganist everyone of these teams as kid and in high school.
> ...



Same here. The fact that it was filmed in my area has compelled me, though. I am wanted to see if much has changed since I played. Hint: it hasn't. lol


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I just heard a news report about a man in Leominster who was killed while cutting down a tree branch in a bucket truck.  The man apparently wasn't wearing a harness and the branch hit the bucket, and the man fell out from 60 feet and was killed.  That's scary to me because my son does that for a living.  He not only works in a bucket but he also "spikes" up the trees when they can't reach it or get to it with the bucket.  He's only 21, so he is still fearless.  I'm going to text him right now and tell him that he'd better wear his harness and be careful!



It is scary when our kids have dangerous jobs (our son) or are the fearless types that aren't the most safety conscious (our daughter).   But what are you going to do?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 8, 2016)

mdk said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



That's why I have suffered through so many episodes of "Breaking Bad".  Despite its rave reviews, I find it a decidedly depressing show, but watch it for glimpses of Albuquerque where I live and where it was filmed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I got done with work about an hour ago, and now I have to stay up because I have to take my car back to the shop.  Something else is wrong with it and it's making funny noises.  I'm starting to get really annoyed about it.  I'm only a few months away from paying it off, and it's only 5 years old!!  I was hoping to keep it for at least 2 more years after I paid it off because I don't want to have make car payments every darn month!!!  It would be nice if I could get the car fixed and not keep having problem after problem!  So, it's not worth it to go to bed now and only sleep for a couple of hours, so I have to stay awake and have the mechanic look at my car again.  Hopefully he can fix it today and I can have my car back tonight.    I'm so aggravated about car problems.



It is a pain.  We had a number of car trips to take this year and I was just a little leery of our 11-year-old Subaru Forrester that was retired from being a work car over three states and was well over 175,000 miles.  Still a great car but was needing enough stuff you wonder what else might need replacing etc.  So we finally bit the bullet and traded it on our new Subaru legacy.  But since we didn't want to deplete our bank account to buy it outright, we did lease it for now and that meant I had to let my housekeeping service go to afford it without losing assets every month.  I am perfectly capable of cleaning the house myself, and Hombre does help, but it still sucks.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 8, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > No winter here but we did finally get some rain last night which of course means I'm walking around in a mental fog due to allergies.
> ...


That's what I'm thinking.  Have to do some more research on specific houses but say a certain property is rented out during the ski season for 4K a month and is typically only rented out 4 months out of the year, that's 12K a year.  Divide that by 12 and it's $1000 per month, offer $1100 to $1200 per month to sweeten the deal for the landlord, that's an additional $1200 to $2400 in his/her pocket a year and still keeps our housing costs down.  We have a relatively cheap rent and the landlord has a consistent income, a win, win all around.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 8, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I just heard a news report about a man in Leominster who was killed while cutting down a tree branch in a bucket truck.  The man apparently wasn't wearing a harness and the branch hit the bucket, and the man fell out from 60 feet and was killed.  That's scary to me because my son does that for a living.  He not only works in a bucket but he also "spikes" up the trees when they can't reach it or get to it with the bucket.  He's only 21, so he is still fearless.  I'm going to text him right now and tell him that he'd better wear his harness and be careful!
> ...


Not only did my son join the Army and go to Iraq, but he spent his time there disarming bombs. We both lied through it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 8, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Yeah, that would be scarier than what my kids have done/do.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 8, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



My sister lent me the entire series of "breaking bad", and I enjoyed it. If you found it hard going I definitely cannot recommend the TV series of "Spartacus", as that is full of extreme violence. You see peoples heads cut off in camera. I don't know how they film such things, unless it is all computer graphics that are totally realistic.
I am following "game of thrones" and my sister is buying me series five for my birthday.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 8, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



No, I don't watch "Spartacus" or "Game of Thrones" because I know I would not enjoy them.  I am to the stage of life that I seek things that make me smile, give me a lift, are inspiring or encouraging or just great escapism without all all the IMO unnecessary gratuitous sex and violence.  Something like the movie "Speed" for instance that gives you all the thrill, sense of danger, excitement etc. of a mad bomber that wrecks and threatens deadly havoc, but there is no gratuitous gore or blood etc.  I loved the movie "Armageddon" for the same reasons though I think their special effects were so drawn out and excessive as to be boring at times.

I am the kind of person who can watch Disney's "Cinderella" and just lose myself in the fairy tale I grew up with.  I absolutely loved it.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 8, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I watched Disney's, "snow white and the seven dwarves " last Sunday, for old times sake. It was the first time it has been on British TV. I remembered some of the scenes from seeing it in my childhood. Then later I watched the remake of Carrie as a complete contrast. I no longer usually watch horror films if there is a choice of something more homely. They give me the creeps.
I like science fiction and I have a number of trilogy's . I have "men in black" , "the matrix", "Xmen"  ,"The mummy" and "lord of the rings"


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 8, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> No winter here but we did finally get some rain last night which of course means I'm walking around in a mental fog due to allergies.
> (Yes I know, I know, not due to the regularly scheduled mental fog........)
> 
> Job update.  The wife was supposed to have a Skype interview with the hospital in Vail but it was postponed one of the group interviewers was sick.  They really seem to like her but we'll see.  The other problem is the cost of housing in Vail is astronomical so most people live up to an hour away.  The hospital does provide a shuttle to some of these places but either there's nothing (amenity wise) there or it's still pretty expensive.  Denver is about 2 hours east on I70 so that would be a long commute even under good conditions.   The HR person did tell the wife the cost of rentals drops when the the ski season is over with.



I used to type reports for Vail Valley Medical Center in Colorado.  Never been there though.  Hopefully she gets the job!  Fingers crossed.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 8, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I just heard a news report about a man in Leominster who was killed while cutting down a tree branch in a bucket truck.  The man apparently wasn't wearing a harness and the branch hit the bucket, and the man fell out from 60 feet and was killed.  That's scary to me because my son does that for a living.  He not only works in a bucket but he also "spikes" up the trees when they can't reach it or get to it with the bucket.  He's only 21, so he is still fearless.  I'm going to text him right now and tell him that he'd better wear his harness and be careful!
> ...



Remind him to not become complacent and always be careful and aware.  That accident with that guy should not have happened is what my son told me.  There were lots of mistakes made there.  One being he was not using a harness, and that limb should have been roped off and being controlled by the ground crew.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 8, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



It's always scary whenever your kids are doing something dangerous.  This is what my son has chosen to do for a living, so I wonder what the odds are that he will have an accident someday.


----------



## mdk (Apr 8, 2016)

I hope all went well with the car Ms. Chris.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 8, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


It was scary but appealing at the same time. It's a guy thing. Then he called me from Buquba one day after a mission. He was in charge of the 6 man team. They arrived at the coordinates and got out of the Humvee to check out the device. None of them were familiar with the design and it appeared to be rigged to  blow if moved. My boy ordered everyone back into the Humvee and told his driver to move off about 100 yards. He chambered a round in the M-2 BMG and ran off a belt. His comment to me? "Dad, if it don't blow up after getting shot by Ma Deuce, it ain't going to blow up."


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > No winter here but we did finally get some rain last night which of course means I'm walking around in a mental fog due to allergies.
> ...


It's a gorgeous area, been through there a few times.  In my youth when I lived in Colorado we would ski Breckenridge and Keystone, much cheaper at the time than Vail.











Vail


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 8, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I always thought Vail was the cheaper version of Aspen.  Not so huh?  It indeed is a beautiful area, and while not a city, at least there is a real town there.  Cost of living doesn't seem all that out of sync with the national median except for housing, and the costs there are ungodly as you mentioned.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 8, 2016)

I'm almost afraid to ask you guys to caption this one.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 8, 2016)

I have just been tweeting a few celebrities on twitter. I tweeted Mia Farrow and Liam Neeson, and Bill Murray.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 8, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


When I was 19 I had a job available to work at Keystone, I never took the job due to the housing costs, I would have had to share a 3 bedroom with 12 people.  They did have employee housing but there was a 3 year waiting list.  Vail may be cheaper than Aspen but I never skied Aspen either.  Aspen and Vail were both major ski draws for the rich and famous, Breckenridge for the typical ski tourist and Keystone was more of a local draw.  That whole I-70 section is filled with ski resorts, some very famous, some not so well known.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 8, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> I'm almost afraid to ask you guys to caption this one.



Mom!  I can't fly yet, look at my stubby wings!


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 8, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> I'm almost afraid to ask you guys to caption this one.



Don't sit there looking so smug, you bastard. I know you have been seeing my sister behind my back.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I'm almost afraid to ask you guys to caption this one.
> ...



   The first thing that came to mind for me was "Shut up!!!"  or "Don't speak to me!!"


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 8, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



The first thing that came to my mind was "feed me!"  I always see baby birds with their mamas outside, and they are very demanding little buggers.


----------



## Dhara (Apr 8, 2016)

I just back from urgent care.  I have an allergic reaction to some insect bit.  Shot of cortisone and taking benadrl now.  I'm waiting for my kids to get home from school.

The weather is beautiful and I'm counting the many blessings I have in my life.

Wishing the best of all for all of you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 8, 2016)

Dhara said:


> I just back from urgent care.  I have an allergic reaction to some insect bit.  Shot of cortisone and taking benadrl now.  I'm waiting for my kids to get home from school.
> 
> The weather is beautiful and I'm counting the many blessings I have in my life.
> 
> Wishing the best of all for all of you.



And you don't know what insect?  That's a little scary.  But glad you're okay.


----------



## Dhara (Apr 8, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > I just back from urgent care.  I have an allergic reaction to some insect bit.  Shot of cortisone and taking benadrl now.  I'm waiting for my kids to get home from school.
> ...


No, I don't know the insect.  I don't live in a brown recluse spider area, so that's a good thing.  The doc told me to keep an eye on it.  It has expanded in size since coming back from the clinic.

I think I'll be ok.  Thanks for your well wishes, Fox.  You're a dear.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 8, 2016)

The world can't be all bad, apparently Babymetal played on The Late Show!

babymetal on the late show - YouTube

Watching their videos always makes me smile.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 8, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> I'm almost afraid to ask you guys to caption this one.


God I hate menopause......


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 8, 2016)

Dhara said:


> I just back from urgent care.  I have an allergic reaction to some insect bit.  Shot of cortisone and taking benadrl now.  I'm waiting for my kids to get home from school.
> 
> The weather is beautiful and I'm counting the many blessings I have in my life.
> 
> Wishing the best of all for all of you.



Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 8, 2016)

Hello everyone, just checking back in to see if anybody still remembers me.


----------



## Dhara (Apr 8, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> Hello everyone, just checking back in to see if anybody still remembers me.


I remember you.  I formerly posted as sky.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 8, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> Hello everyone, just checking back in to see if anybody still remembers me.



I know that you are on Foxy's vigil list.    She will be thrilled to hear from you!


----------



## mdk (Apr 8, 2016)

Happy Friday! Cheers!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 8, 2016)

mdk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I got done with work about an hour ago, and now I have to stay up because I have to take my car back to the shop.  Something else is wrong with it and it's making funny noises.  I'm starting to get really annoyed about it.  I'm only a few months away from paying it off, and it's only 5 years old!!  I was hoping to keep it for at least 2 more years after I paid it off because I don't want to have make car payments every darn month!!!  It would be nice if I could get the car fixed and not keep having problem after problem!  So, it's not worth it to go to bed now and only sleep for a couple of hours, so I have to stay awake and have the mechanic look at my car again.  Hopefully he can fix it today and I can have my car back tonight.    I'm so aggravated about car problems.
> ...


It helps, being a mechanic.  My main commuter is a '87 Jeep Cherokee that runs great.  But given the number of Jeeps, of all vintages, you see up here, I'm guessing they're a pretty good choice for long-lasting, robust stamina.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 8, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> Hello everyone, just checking back in to see if anybody still remembers me.


Howdy, Sheila!


----------



## mdk (Apr 8, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



We have a two-door Sahara and we love it. Transformer! lol


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 8, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I just heard a news report about a man in Leominster who was killed while cutting down a tree branch in a bucket truck.  The man apparently wasn't wearing a harness and the branch hit the bucket, and the man fell out from 60 feet and was killed.  That's scary to me because my son does that for a living.  He not only works in a bucket but he also "spikes" up the trees when they can't reach it or get to it with the bucket.  He's only 21, so he is still fearless.  I'm going to text him right now and tell him that he'd better wear his harness and be careful!
> ...


My son is  Special Forces in the Army.  Does that count as dangerous?


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Againsheila (Apr 8, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone, just checking back in to see if anybody still remembers me.
> ...



Howdy, how're all y'all today?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 8, 2016)

mdk said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


I liked my Subaru, and the Honda Civic I used to own.  Neither is very good for towing a trailer full of hay or a stock trailer, so I tend to stick with my Dodge trucks for work and the Jeep was a gimme.  Jeep's cheaper to run than the Dodge.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 8, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...


I all am quite fine.  Two new kids and more expected any time.  I love when the kids come, they are too cute and add some frisk to the herd.  The partner is waiting to find out when his surgery will be and I am playing nursemaid.  That makes the world's worst patient paired with the world's worst nurse.
How are you doing?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 8, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


"Game of Thrones" can be pretty gory, too.  I follow GofT and "Highlander".  I like those costume dramas and fictions.  I haven't seen "Breaking Bad", though.  "Spartacus" was bloody as hell, I'll agree.


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 8, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Falling apart, but still here.  Had surgery on my foot, ended up not being able to walk for two years, I finally get that all fixed and my hand acts up, had to have surgery on it the day before Thanksgiving.  Still working on getting it better, though it will never be as it was, I have arthritis too and that isn't going away dog gone it.  Good news.. hubby retired.  We are celebrating our 35th anniversary in May by going on a cruise.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 8, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Have you seen the new, updated version of "Cinderella"?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 8, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...


Congratulations on the anniversary!  35 years with the same person?  That's wonderful!
Getting older, and the "equipment" wearing out truly sucks.  I sure feel my "long teeth" at times.  At least a cruise is designed for folks to just relax and enjoy without necessarily indulging in excessive physical demonstrations. 
Good to see you back in the CS.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I'm almost afraid to ask you guys to caption this one.
> ...


I was gonna say, "Feed Me!"


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 8, 2016)

Dhara said:


> I just back from urgent care.  I have an allergic reaction to some insect bit.  Shot of cortisone and taking benadrl now.  I'm waiting for my kids to get home from school.
> 
> The weather is beautiful and I'm counting the many blessings I have in my life.
> 
> Wishing the best of all for all of you.


Best wishes back atcha!  Did the cortisone and Benadryl help?


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 8, 2016)

Yes, we are really excited, 2 weeks to Alaska, all the way up to Kodiak.  We went on our first cruise last year and my husband liked it so much he said we could do 2 weeks for our anniversary.  I hope it's as much fun as our first one, I lost 7 pounds.  My sister said "How could you lose weight on a cruise?"  I just pointed out that I talked all through dinner instead of eating it.  lol  It was fun.


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 8, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > I just back from urgent care.  I have an allergic reaction to some insect bit.  Shot of cortisone and taking benadrl now.  I'm waiting for my kids to get home from school.
> ...



I hope you're feeling better Dhara.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 8, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> Yes, we are really excited, 2 weeks to Alaska, all the way up to Kodiak.  We went on our first cruise last year and my husband liked it so much he said we could do 2 weeks for our anniversary.  I hope it's as much fun as our first one, I lost 7 pounds.  My sister said "How could you lose weight on a cruise?"  I just pointed out that I talked all through dinner instead of eating it.  lol  It was fun.


I agree with your sister, how can anyone loose weight on a cruise!?
If you have time, and I can swing it, let me know if you'll have time in Anchorage.  I'll take you and your hubby to dinner (or lunch, or breakfast).


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 8, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, we are really excited, 2 weeks to Alaska, all the way up to Kodiak.  We went on our first cruise last year and my husband liked it so much he said we could do 2 weeks for our anniversary.  I hope it's as much fun as our first one, I lost 7 pounds.  My sister said "How could you lose weight on a cruise?"  I just pointed out that I talked all through dinner instead of eating it.  lol  It was fun.
> ...



My hubby is a little leary about going out with people I met online.  He asked me if you were an okay person or strange.  I said you were an okay person and strange.


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 8, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



Oh and yes, I talked too much, that's how I lost weight.  No sitting around eating while watching tv as we do here.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 8, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Hey you!  Where ya been??


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 8, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Army Special Forces?  Buncha wusses........


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 8, 2016)

Getting more rain, humidity is up to almost a whopping 50%.......  Don't think I could handle the normal humidity back east any more.


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 8, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



Hi there.  Been around, mostly on Facebook now.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 8, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> Hello everyone, just checking back in to see if anybody still remembers me.



Sheila!!!  OMG so good to see you and so thrilled you did check in.  You've been on our light left on list for soooooo long.  Hope all is well with you and yours.


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 8, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone, just checking back in to see if anybody still remembers me.
> ...



We're good.  Hope everyone here is well.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 8, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I think that's the one I have been watching.  Exquisitely done with just the right mix of Disney mixed in with very believable characters.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 8, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



Some of us are more well than others but definitely it's still pretty much the same old Coffee Shop.  Oh, and I can vouch for GW.  He and his girls almost got to have lunch with Hombre and me on his last sojourn through here but we must have just missed each other.  But you would be perfectly safe meeting with him in Anchorage.   And congrats on the anniversary.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 9, 2016)

Well I just stopped by to sign off and I'm still on my way to bed.  So until tomorrow. . .

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Pogo's brother,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
For every happiness for Sherry and WQ,
Sherry’s Mom,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
Mr. And Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Gracie's eye surgery
Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Nosmo's eye surgery,
Rod, GW's partner,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Spoonman, Freedombecki, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.

And happy AgainSheila is off the 'light left on' list for now.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2016)

I would LOVE to meet GW in person and normally, I frown on doing such things due to previous bad experiences in meeting boardie buds. But with GW? I wouldn't hesitate one second.
Glad to see you again, Sheila.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 9, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



What about a Chevy Impala?


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 9, 2016)

I had a much better day today.  I seem to have developed a sort of immunity to the feel of the drops and I seem to see better after they have dropped.  They corrected my left eye and I can really tell that the right eye needs work.  Everything ten feet away and greater looks amazing.  Reading is still arable my.  

In two months I'll undergo another exam to determine a new prescription for spectacles.  The right eye won't get the lasik treatment so I'll need a prescription for the astigmatism there and the reading lens for both eyes.  My left lens will be clear on top and reading below.  The right lens will be astigmatism correcting on top and trading below.  It's a compromise made necessary by the insurances policy.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 9, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> I had a much better day today.  I seem to have developed a sort of immunity to the feel of the drops and I seem to see better after they have dropped.  They corrected my left eye and I can really tell that the right eye needs work.  Everything ten feet away and greater looks amazing.  Reading is still arable my.
> 
> In two months I'll undergo another exam to determine a new prescription for spectacles.  The right eye won't get the lasik treatment so I'll need a prescription for the astigmatism there and the reading lens for both eyes.  My left lens will be clear on top and reading below.  The right lens will be astigmatism correcting on top and trading below.  It's a compromise made necessary by the insurances policy.



At least you have one good eye!


----------



## SixFoot (Apr 9, 2016)

My back feels better today.. well, except for the part where I looked at the deck that I still have to finish pressure washing. That part sucked, but I'm on my feet! Thanks for the well wishes, you people.


----------



## SixFoot (Apr 9, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> I'm almost afraid to ask you guys to caption this one.



You asked for it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 9, 2016)

Good morning everybody.  The storm, such as it was, seems to have cleared the area for now.  Most of it was well south of us anyway, which is why Ringel got more rain than we did, but every little bit helps.  Finishing up my breakfast shake and then off to Sprouts for fresh produce and several other chores I have been putting off until it is feasible to put them off anymore.  But all is well for now.

Hope everybody else is looking forward to a good Saturday.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 9, 2016)

A gal needs to be careful when she goes to one of those remote ATMs.  This one never goes without her Smith & Wesson.  Smith is on the left, and Wesson is on the right.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 9, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I'm almost afraid to ask you guys to caption this one.
> ...



Gorram?  I don't remember this quote from Firefly.....


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Dajjal (Apr 9, 2016)

Dammit, I want to play doom 4 when it is released, but the specifications keep rising. I would need a whole new computer with an I7 processor and 4 gig video card. I am just not going to buy a new computer to play one game.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 9, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Well I just stopped by to sign off and I'm still on my way to bed.  So until tomorrow. . .
> 
> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> ...



Foxy, you can take my brother off the list if you like.  He's been up and around for some time.  
Don't nuttin' keep him down.  He's defiant that way.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 9, 2016)

Food for thought -- today's birthdays:

Hugh Hefner is 90 years old today.  

Also Tom Lehrer is 88.


----------



## SixFoot (Apr 9, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (Apr 9, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> A gal needs to be careful when she goes to one of those remote ATMs.  This one never goes without her Smith & Wesson.  Smith is on the left, and Wesson is on the right.


I have always liked Smith and Wesson


----------



## Татьяна (Apr 10, 2016)

Greeting! Pogo say this nice part USMB and I come for see. 

I maybe express idea to get start. I like picture with these dogs above but I am not understand why is joke? Who is Smith or Wesson that make them dog funny?


----------



## Kat (Apr 10, 2016)

We just like to be silly sometimes.  Welcome in!


----------



## Pogo (Apr 10, 2016)

Татьяна said:


> Greeting! Pogo say this nice part USMB and I come for see.
> 
> I maybe express idea to get start. I like picture with these dogs above but I am not understand why is joke? Who is Smith or Wesson that make them dog funny?



"Smith and Wesson" is the name of a gun maker, so it refers to that.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 10, 2016)

Kat said:


> We just like to be silly sometimes.  Welcome in!



By way of introduction y'all ---- this is Tatyana, she arrived a few days ago and created an intro thread but it was late at night and some of our more callous members were less than welcoming and/or bent on bringing in politics, religion and so forth, which was challenging for her linguistic abilities as motivations can be subtle.  Tatyana's just a nice girl who wants to work on learning English and not interested in politics or controversy (for now anyway).  I suggested that rather than give up on USMB she might check in here for the simple and congenial conversation she needs.

Tatyana is a ballet dancer.  I am delighted she didn't give up and checked in here.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 10, 2016)

Татьяна said:


> Greeting! Pogo say this nice part USMB and I come for see.
> 
> I maybe express idea to get start. I like picture with these dogs above but I am not understand why is joke? Who is Smith or Wesson that make them dog funny?



Normally Foxfyre does this, but welcome to the Coffee Shop!  Here is your first-timer's complementary beverage.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 10, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> > Greeting! Pogo say this nice part USMB and I come for see.
> ...




Is Foxy OK?  I haven't been here in a while and I notice no signoff list posted last night.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 10, 2016)

Татьяна said:


> Greeting! Pogo say this nice part USMB and I come for see.
> 
> I maybe express idea to get start. I like picture with these dogs above but I am not understand why is joke? Who is Smith or Wesson that make them dog funny?



Welcome Татьяна, but we need to figure out a way to type your name on our English keyboards.    So sorry some of our countrymen treated you poorly.  We have wonderful people here, but we also have some childish jerks.  Hopefully we can explain our jokes in  the Coffee Shop and you might be teased just a wee bit all in fun, but I pray nobody will ever be mean or cruel to others in the Coffee Shop.  And no worries if you don't understand everything. I am impressed by anybody who can converse in two or more languages as most of us have trouble with just one.  But thanks to Pogo for introducing you to us and again, welcome, welcome.  Oh, and I love Ballet.

Your first timer's (in the Coffee Shop) complimentary beverage:


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 10, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  The storm, such as it was, seems to have cleared the area for now.  Most of it was well south of us anyway, which is why Ringel got more rain than we did, but every little bit helps.  Finishing up my breakfast shake and then off to Sprouts for fresh produce and several other chores I have been putting off until it is feasible to put them off anymore.  But all is well for now.
> 
> Hope everybody else is looking forward to a good Saturday.


And we didn't get much rain.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 10, 2016)

Татьяна said:


> Greeting! Pogo say this nice part USMB and I come for see.
> 
> I maybe express idea to get start. I like picture with these dogs above but I am not understand why is joke? Who is Smith or Wesson that make them dog funny?


Welcome!  Like all languages there are nuance, subtleties and slang that can be difficult to translate so you'll have to bear with us (means, have patience with us).  
Yes we do joke (banter) back and forth on occasion but in the coffee shop it's all in fun.  
Again, welcome, hope you enjoy you visits.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 10, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Татьяна said:
> ...



Thanks dear.  I'm fine.  Sometimes I get wrapped up in a good late night movie until I fall asleep.  And then when I wake up sometime in the wee hours of the morning, the computer has already shut itself down and I go on to bed.  Not to worry unless I disappear entirely in which case hopefully somebody will explain.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 10, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Thanks HAL, unlock the door HAL, I need to leave for a while.  HAL unlock the door...


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 10, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Love those iconic movie quotes.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 10, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> Love those iconic movie quotes.



This is a pleasant Sunday afternoon surprise, hello Againsheila.


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 10, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Love those iconic movie quotes.
> ...



Hi, I just keep turning up, like a bad penny.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 10, 2016)

Long time, no see.  How is everyone?   I've been so busy I don't get time to post around much anymore.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 10, 2016)

Hello Spoonman, enjoy your visit.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 10, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Hello Spoonman, enjoy your visit.


hey.  hope all is well


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 10, 2016)

Things are awesome!  Everything that can be USMB on steroids!


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 10, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Things are awesome!  Everything that can be USMB on steroids!


and summer is right around the corner.  even better.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 10, 2016)

Spoonman said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Things are awesome!  Everything that can be USMB on steroids!
> ...



Snowed here today.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 10, 2016)

Татьяна said:


> Greeting! Pogo say this nice part USMB and I come for see.
> 
> I maybe express idea to get start. I like picture with these dogs above but I am not understand why is joke? Who is Smith or Wesson that make them dog funny?



Pogo tells me you are a ballet dancer?  What's the name of your company (troupe)?  You might really enjoy this thread.  I also was in ballet.   

Ballet


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 10, 2016)

Татьяна said:


> Greeting! Pogo say this nice part USMB and I come for see.
> 
> I maybe express idea to get start. I like picture with these dogs above but I am not understand why is joke? Who is Smith or Wesson that make them dog funny?



Who is your favorite prima ballerina?  

Mine is Svetlana Zakharova


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 10, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


yea, we got it yesterday and last night.  today was cold and windy.  although this afternoon warmed up  to the upper 40's.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 10, 2016)

Seems like April around here is either a massive snow storm or tornados.  The snow is NOT massive...


----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2016)

We got a few sprinkles but its over now. Been laying a tad low due to nicotine withdrawals. Still smoking, but I am down to about 6 per day. I will do this for a few weeks, then....see if I can cold turkey it the rest of the way. It sure is different than the 2 packs I was smoking per day, but I am not as frazzled as I used to be. Handling it quite well, actually.

I read...but kinda keep moving along instead of hanging out. I'm probably not the best company at the moment.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 10, 2016)

Spoonman said:


> Long time, no see.  How is everyone?   I've been so busy I don't get time to post around much anymore.



Spoonie!!!  Welcome back.  You've been on the 'light left on' list for like forever too, but at least you do check in every few months.  Busy is good though.  Hope all is well with you and yours.  At least you're out of your Christmas avatar.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 10, 2016)

Gracie said:


> We got a few sprinkles but its over now. Been laying a tad low due to nicotine withdrawals. Still smoking, but I am down to about 6 per day. I will do this for a few weeks, then....see if I can cold turkey it the rest of the way. It sure is different than the 2 packs I was smoking per day, but I am not as frazzled as I used to be. Handling it quite well, actually.
> 
> I read...but kinda keep moving along instead of hanging out. I'm probably not the best company at the moment.



Keep fighting the good fight.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 10, 2016)

Ballet confuses me, the moves all have French names, but Russians are the best at it.  Then Russian ballet stars defect to the United States and eventually reitire to Florida, which has little to no ballet dancing.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 10, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> > Greeting! Pogo say this nice part USMB and I come for see.
> ...




Say --- isn't that a White Russian?

When did this place get a liquor license?


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 10, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Татьяна said:
> ...



Crap!  The renewal license....


----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2016)

I took ballet when I was a kid. Also gymnastics, tap dancing, etc. It was the "in" thing to do in the 1950's.


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 10, 2016)

Gracie said:


> We got a few sprinkles but its over now. Been laying a tad low due to nicotine withdrawals. Still smoking, but I am down to about 6 per day. I will do this for a few weeks, then....see if I can cold turkey it the rest of the way. It sure is different than the 2 packs I was smoking per day, but I am not as frazzled as I used to be. Handling it quite well, actually.
> 
> I read...but kinda keep moving along instead of hanging out. I'm probably not the best company at the moment.



Good Luck to you Gracie, I hope you succeed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 11, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
For every happiness for Sherry and WQ,
Sherry’s Mom,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
Mr. And Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Gracie's eye surgery and stop smoking project,
Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Nosmo's eye surgery,
Rod, GW's partner,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.


----------



## Татьяна (Apr 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> > Greeting! Pogo say this nice part USMB and I come for see.
> ...



I study ballet but not work now. I employ with American musical theatre not ballet is modern western style of dance. To be pay for ballet is only dream. I use ballet preparation before rehearse or perform, demi-plié, full grande plié, Port de bras all position. You must be know of this so I boring you with detail. Other girl ask me what I do why I do these but I not get ache of muscle or injure. I think who teach them dance?


----------



## Татьяна (Apr 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> > Greeting! Pogo say this nice part USMB and I come for see.
> ...



Is good question. 

Must list Anna Pavlova for "Old School" chose. I hope I use English idiom correct. 

For modern era so many very talent dancer difficult to select favorite. Viktorina Kapitonova perhaps. Many exciting talents from women of color emerge, Misty Copeland, Shannon Harkins, Evelyn Cisneros very wonderful. Many believe ballet to be of old era but much thrive today.


----------



## Татьяна (Apr 11, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Ballet confuses me, the moves all have French names, but Russians are the best at it.  Then Russian ballet stars defect to the United States and eventually reitire to Florida, which has little to no ballet dancing.



No defect now.


----------



## Татьяна (Apr 11, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > We just like to be silly sometimes.  Welcome in!
> ...



Pogo very generous gracious host for me thank you Pogo. I study ballet and gymnastics in youth but do not get work in these field. I have job like modern dance in American musical theatre in midwest of USA. Shows have music with connect by comedy skits. My co-worker say it like television program He Haw but I not see these show. Perhaps describe job similar to that is accurate. She laugh when tell me so maybe is joke?

Many thought I wish express but is difficult to articulate. I apologize my haste error. I understand much of English spoken and I say English better than write. My co-worker also help me to finish express idea if I search of word. Bad present I make in introduce post I say come to USA when child so other think I very young so why English bad. We come to USA when 16. Very  exhaust journey we make. Many location we must stop to wait. First we come Canada I not know why some easy method to entry? Next move New Jersey with family here. Father get job in midwest soon then we move another. Then I have grown to adult and move with friend Emily I meet for gymnastic compete. She help me with job I work now.

My history in brief.


----------



## Татьяна (Apr 11, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> > Greeting! Pogo say this nice part USMB and I come for see.
> ...



You may use 'Tatyana' this is transliteration. Also may activate Cyrillic character in computer but do not do this task for me. I need practice of English. 

I believe begin trouble is mine of not understand. Pogo explain me and I learn. Hope improve start here.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 11, 2016)

Татьяна said:


> You may use 'Tatyana' this is transliteration. Also may activate Cyrillic character in computer but do not do this task for me. I need practice of English.
> 
> I believe begin trouble is mine of not understand. Pogo explain me and I learn. Hope improve start here.



This is the best part of the message board to find helpful people Tatyana.  Sometimes we get lazy and do not use English correctly.  It is also fun to have someone use a bit of an accent when speaking.  So if you never get it completely learned, it is okay.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 11, 2016)

Татьяна said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Татьяна said:
> ...



Well we are certainly happy to be the people you practice your English with.  And you're doing just fine.    And Tatyana it is.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 11, 2016)

Татьяна said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



Thank you for sharing your stories Tatyana.  The English may be not perfect but the articulation is just fine.  Everyone understands.  

You will find many warm and sympathetic hearts here in the Coffee Shop who are open to listen -- unlike other parts of the board.  And Foxfyre ("Foxy") is the person responsible for this thread.  She is a good friend.

And now you are one of us too, so we hope you keep checking in when you can.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 11, 2016)

Татьяна said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Татьяна said:
> ...


Just to clear up your question about why the dogs Smith and Wesson are funny, Smith and Wesson is also the name of an American gun manufacturing company.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 11, 2016)

Morning !

We got rain yesterday so this morning it was very foggy.
I feel sorry for those who had to go to work this morning.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 11, 2016)

Monday morning smile !


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 11, 2016)

Spoonman said:


> Long time, no see.  How is everyone?   I've been so busy I don't get time to post around much anymore.



Hi Spoonman


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 11, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we keep vigil for:
> 
> ...



yeah, where's Ollie?


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 11, 2016)

Татьяна said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Татьяна said:
> ...



I don't think it's boring at all!  I like talking about dance!    I took ballet as a child and then again for a while when I was a teen.  I haven't done it in YEARS though.  Pointe shoes are painful, no?


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 11, 2016)

Татьяна said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Татьяна said:
> ...



Misty Copeland - very powerful dancing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 11, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...



He checks in every now and then just to say hi and is busy elsewhere, but I am in  regular contact with him so know he's okay.  It's just those that disappear on us we worry about.    Just like I added Oddball back on because he is no longer checking in at another place where I knew he was okay.  Those I see are involved elsewhere I assume are okay so I don't put them on the 'lights on' list.  Those that left the Coffee Shop because they didn't love us any more I don't put on the list.  And there are probably some who should be on the list but for whatever reason were inadvertently not put on.  It's always risky to keep such lists for the reason somebody could be upset that they were included or inadvertently omitted, but I think the risk is probably worth it.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 11, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...


I agree that meeting on-line acquaintances might be tricky.  I've met a couple of people from this forum in person, and there have been group get-togethers with people from other forums.  They always worked out pretty well, and there are always some surprises.  Most people don't look much like you picture them in you mind's eye, for instance.  If you prefer, I can make some recommendations of good places to find some chow around town, too.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 11, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


He decided to go Special Forces because Armored Infantry was too whimpy for him.  My daughter is happier because hubby may go on frequent deployments, but they are short and he's actually home more than he was before.  Those 12-13 month away-from-home "vacays" put a lot of stress on a relationship.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


Don't know much about them.  I tend to have 4WD or AWD vehicles because they handle better in snowy, icy conditions.  My driveway is also a total mess in the spring and it helps to have some ground clearance, as well.  I'd drive the diesel Dodge but the Jeep gets much better gas mileage.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 11, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I was kidding!  Lol.    My car is doing fine now, BTW.  It was just some loose bracket underneath my car that was making the noises.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 11, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I was joking, inter-service rivalry.......  Go SEALs!!!!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 11, 2016)

Татьяна said:


> Greeting! Pogo say this nice part USMB and I come for see.
> 
> I maybe express idea to get start. I like picture with these dogs above but I am not understand why is joke? Who is Smith or Wesson that make them dog funny?


Greetings, Tatyana!  The Coffee Shop is indeed a better place to practice your English and get to know Americans without the rough-and-tumble, no punches-pulled acrimony you find in places where politics and religion raise their ugly heads.
If I can figure it out, I might try to practice my (very rusty) Russian on you!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


A loose bracket is an easy fix.  Good thing you weren't dragging the neighbor's cat, or a tree branch, or some such.  Oh, and we don't see a lot of Impalas up here.  I'd have to look, but I suspect they may be a special order item at the local dealership.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 11, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Pepe, my little mule.......


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 11, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Inter-service rivalry adds spice to being an elite troop.  At least there are others somewhere who are equal to kicking ass/being ass-kicked.  Anyone less is like beating up baby seals.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 11, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


While practical in some venues, that looks like a backache waiting to happen.  And unless that's a spare tire up top, visibility might be an issue, too.


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 11, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



No, I'm good if you want to meet us.  We currently have no excursion for Anchorage, it should be fun.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 11, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Ballet confuses me, the moves all have French names, but Russians are the best at it.  Then Russian ballet stars defect to the United States and eventually reitire to Florida, which has little to no ballet dancing.


If I recall my history, in the beginning of the 20th Century, the Russians went through a period referred to as the "Silver Age" during which all things French, but particularly literature, were viewed as culturally enlightened.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 11, 2016)

Happy Spring everyone.


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 11, 2016)

The Pageant on the Hillside went off nearly hitch-less this past Sunday.  We had two performances scheduled this weekend but weather calls the shots in April.  Aside from November, I think April is the least reliable weather months.  We had three to five inches predicted for Saturday.  Weather apps were buzzing, text messages were dispatched and by 10:00 am the Saturday performance was canceled.

I play the voice of John, Andrew the first criminal crucified with Jesus and I provide the screams of agony when the criminals are crucified.  You really need a tenor for screaming.  Baritones bellow, they can't scream as if you are being scalped or caught something special in a not so special place.

This year my brother and I were speaking our roles side by side (think about a radio show performance with costumed actor pantomiming  the actions) Anyway, the local newspaper was writing a publicity piece and we wer duly photographed as we spoke.  We made the front page of the Evening Review (circulation 25,000), below the fold.

We did get enough snow to cover the hillside Saturday before the scheduled opening.   Some fifty five citizens and Christians participated in the Pageant.  Because of, or in spite of last year's cancellation we ended up with a bigger budget.  We sewed some new costumes, bought a couple of new wigs and false beards, even had a new magic stone to roll to and from the tomb. 

 It looks like a big cookie decorated by an abstract face.  There's a hidden pulley on the back and after Dave, er ah... Jesus is laid in the tomb he hooks up a rope to the pulley and slowly rolls away the stone while the audience's attention is drawn by a trio of women discussing the recent events as they stroll along toward the tomb.

An angel appears at the tomb.  The angel is a 500 watt halogen work light and a smoke machine. 

Rolling Stones, bright lights and smoke effects!  

I can't get no satisfaction!


----------



## Sherry (Apr 11, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> I agree that meeting on-line acquaintances might be tricky.  I've met a couple of people from this forum in person, and there have been group get-togethers with people from other forums.  They always worked out pretty well, and there are always some surprises.  Most people don't look much like you picture them in you mind's eye, for instance.  If you prefer, I can make some recommendations of good places to find some chow around town, too.



It worked out pretty well for me.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 11, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Long time, no see.  How is everyone?   I've been so busy I don't get time to post around much anymore.
> ...


I'm in my boat now.  planning a kayak trip in june to the Adirondacks.  a lot of the lakes are connected by rivers up there. so we're starting in one passing through another and ending up in a third.  camping along the way.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 11, 2016)

Sherry said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I agree that meeting on-line acquaintances might be tricky.  I've met a couple of people from this forum in person, and there have been group get-togethers with people from other forums.  They always worked out pretty well, and there are always some surprises.  Most people don't look much like you picture them in you mind's eye, for instance.  If you prefer, I can make some recommendations of good places to find some chow around town, too.
> ...


you're dating someone you met online?


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 11, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Long time, no see.  How is everyone?   I've been so busy I don't get time to post around much anymore.
> ...


hey, how are you?


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 11, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


oddball, was he the parasailing guy?  i'll get an email from him out of the blue when he is going to be in my area.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 11, 2016)

Spoonman....Sherry MARRIED the guy she met online. Welfarequeen!! Wedding was last month? Or this month? Still waiting on pics!!


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 11, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Spoonman....Sherry MARRIED the guy she met online. Welfarequeen!! Wedding was last month? Or this month? Still waiting on pics!!


no kidding?  wow he's a lucky guy.  she is a great lady.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm happy for both of them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 11, 2016)

blackhawk said:


>



Okay, that requires us to consider that Tatyana may not have been introduced to this bit of American culture yet.  We note that the player on first base in the photo is "Hu".


----------



## Pogo (Apr 12, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Spoonman....Sherry MARRIED the guy she met online. Welfarequeen!! Wedding was last month? Or this month? Still waiting on pics!!



Whaa?
"Welfare Queen" is a guy?


----------



## Татьяна (Apr 12, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I still not understand but not concern. Thank you attempt for explanation.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 12, 2016)

Sherry said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I agree that meeting on-line acquaintances might be tricky.  I've met a couple of people from this forum in person, and there have been group get-togethers with people from other forums.  They always worked out pretty well, and there are always some surprises.  Most people don't look much like you picture them in you mind's eye, for instance.  If you prefer, I can make some recommendations of good places to find some chow around town, too.
> ...


Um, yeah...you would be a testimonial for how well those on-line friendships can blossom given a face-to-face opportunity.  Congratulations on you fine catch, by-the-way.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 12, 2016)

Spoonman said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...


Done a bit of canoeing here on inter-connected lake systems.  How are you are portaging?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 12, 2016)

Spoonman said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Ya might say that...yeah...dating....


----------



## Татьяна (Apr 12, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



No pain from pointe shoe.  Must fit correct. Weak foot then pain. Is tight then pain. Shoe soft then pain. Box to much wide or short then pain. Shoe loose then pain. Shoe fit correct with strong foot no pain. My job make me wear heel to dance this difficult to me however I become accustom to heel thus better.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 12, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...


It would be my honor!  You have nothing to fear, especially with hubby on board.  PM me when you get closer to the time.  What do you like to eat?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 12, 2016)

SFC Ollie said:


> Happy Spring everyone.


Hey, Ollie!  How are you doing?  Any new kittens in you garage?  (Was that where you had found them last time?)  How is Mrs. Ollie?


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 12, 2016)

Татьяна said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Татьяна said:
> ...



I haven't worn pointe shoes in years, but they always hurt my feet.  I don't get pain from heels.  I'm short, so I wear them all the time.  Lol!


----------



## Татьяна (Apr 12, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> > Greeting! Pogo say this nice part USMB and I come for see.
> ...



Thank you kind greeting. My grandmother (бабушка - babushka... for you Russian paractice  ) tell me never discuss politic or religion with other keep idea to self. She much wisdom I heed advice.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 12, 2016)

Татьяна said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Татьяна said:
> ...



Lol.  That's funny.  My grandfather said the same thing to me.  He said if you want to keep your friends, never discuss politics or religion.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 12, 2016)

Татьяна said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Татьяна said:
> ...


My dad said the same thing. He was a smart man.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 12, 2016)

Well, finally caught up again. 
With the partner disabled, I am doing my work, his work, and caring for him, too.  World's worst patient paired with the world's worst nurse, and that for a minimum of six months.  This should get interesting.  I've heard the saying that "That which does not kill you makes you stronger".  I figure either my partner will die a sudden death or I will emerge from this ordeal one helluva M**f'n bitch.  He's not a whiner, but he's still trying to control a situation over which his physical disability eliminates his control.
My plan to move to the "country" place are now on hold because I cannot get up there on weekends to build the barn and put up the fences I need, let alone split at least 10 cords of wood needed to make it through the winter.  My partner usually takes care of the goats when I take off for a couple of days.  There are some positives, though, and I am concentrating on those.
Good to see Spoonman, Sheila and Ollie on board again.  And Tatyana will be fun, if I can find the Cyrillic keyboard, I might torture here with my rusty Russian.
Spring is here, warm and balmy, by our standards.  Four new kids on the ground, three girls and one boy.  They are all cute as heck and I'll try my best to get a few photos.  I luvs me some Spring babies...


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 12, 2016)

SFC Ollie said:


> Happy Spring everyone.



Well hello you.  You missed your birthday party here awhile back, but we divvied up the gifts and it was a great time.   I assume things are back to normal at the O house for now?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 12, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman....Sherry MARRIED the guy she met online. Welfarequeen!! Wedding was last month? Or this month? Still waiting on pics!!
> ...



Very much so.  See what you miss when you go to work and stuff instead of playing in the Coffee Shop?


----------



## Татьяна (Apr 12, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



... This very confuse me. They men speak quickly and much dynamic volume. I discover much American humor use phrase awkward way for comedy and this I have difficult understand. I understand concept but not know multiple use of phrase. My shows use many joke I do not understand but audience enjoy so then is good.


----------



## Татьяна (Apr 12, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



My heel I purchase not hurt for walk but show shoe is different. I employ various method to make shoe comfort for strenuous dance. Every show get new shoe!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 12, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
For every happiness for Sherry and WQ,
Sherry’s Mom,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
Mr. And Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Gracie's eye surgery and stop smoking project,
Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Nosmo's eye surgery,
Rod, GW's partner,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.

Plitvice Lakes National Park, Croatia


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 12, 2016)

Татьяна said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Татьяна said:
> ...



Did you ever do tap dancing?  I used to love my tap shoes.  I wanted to wear them everywhere because I loved how they "click-click."


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 12, 2016)

Татьяна said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



They do speak very quickly.  I hadn't thought of that.  Most Americans have the comedy routine partly memorized so we don't really notice.  Are you familiar with American baseball?  I'm headed to bed for now--it is past midnight in New Mexico--but if you do know the game a little, we can better explain why Hu in the photo being on first base is funny.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 12, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we keep vigil for:
> 
> ...



Beautiful!  I wish I was there right now!  Lol.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 12, 2016)

Night night everybody.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 12, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Night night everybody.



Nightie night foxy!


----------



## Татьяна (Apr 12, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I never try tap.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 12, 2016)

Татьяна said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Татьяна said:
> ...



Tap is fun!  You should try it some time.  Well, it was nice talking to you, Tatyana.  I'm going to sleep now.   Have a good night!


----------



## Татьяна (Apr 12, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I understand some baseball. I see Kansas City Royal win World Series by invite of friend. Wonderful party began after which I learn of American apple whiskey. Much delicious.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 12, 2016)

Given time, you will understand.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 12, 2016)

Татьяна said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Татьяна said:
> ...



Show shoes!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 12, 2016)

Татьяна said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Татьяна said:
> ...



Okay.  The Abbott and Costello "Who's on First" routine, first performed some 70+ years ago, has become a famous bit of Americana that all Americans know and understand. It pops up in friendly conversation now and then.  The theme begins with them presumably at a baseball game.  Some guy named "Who" is on first base.  So Costello asks Abbott "Who is on first?"  Abbott replies "Who".  Costello doesn't understand that "Who" is actually the guy's name.  And in the confusion it turns out a guy named "What" is on second base and a guy named "Idontknow" is on third base.  It gets completely confusing but in that day it was funny.  Now it is just famous.

Oh, and I'm really jealous that you got to see that game.  How wonderful.

Some of the script:

Abbott: Who.

Costello: The first baseman.

Abbott: Who.

Costello: The guy playing...

Abbott: Who is on first!

Costello: I'm asking you who's on first.

Abbott: That's the man's name.

Costello: That's who's name?

Abbott: Yes.

Costello: Well go ahead and tell me.

Abbott: That's it.

Costello: That's who?

Abbott: Yes. PAUSE

Costello: Look, you gotta first baseman?

Abbott: Certainly.

Costello: Who's playing first?

Abbott: That's right.

Abbott: Who's on first.

Costello: One base at a time!

Abbott: Well, don't change the players around.

Costello: I'm not changing nobody!

Abbott: Take it easy, buddy.

Costello: I'm only asking you, who's the guy on first base?

Abbott: That's right.

Costello: OK.

Abbott: Alright. PAUSE

Costello: What's the guy's name on first base?

Abbott: No. What is on second.

Costello: I'm not asking you who's on second.

Abbott: Who's on first.

Costello: I don't know.

Abbott: He's on third, we're not talking about him. . . .
Abbott and Costello, Who's on first? text​


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 12, 2016)

blackhawk said:


>


This came out last spring and I laughed my butt off over it and showed my 26 year old bartender who simply stared blankly. I found the routine on youtube and played it for her. For the rest of the day, she would go into fits of laughter.
One of our regulars walked in and she asked "What can I get you?" and she giggled a bit. The guy looked at her like she was nuts. When he replied "Oh, I don't know" she blurted out "3rd base" and I nearly had to take over the bar for the afternoon.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 12, 2016)

The extremely loud thunder this morning, woke up all of the residents of willowlakes at around 3:00 a.m. 
It's good to get our regular April rains just not quite so early.

Tuesday grin for the morning.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 12, 2016)

Accuweather says rain is to start here in 62 minutes.  I'll believe it when I see it but the radar does show light showers south of us moving this way sort of.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 12, 2016)

Fascinating new idea being discussed on twitter. They are talking about building thousands of tiny space probes the size of mobile phones, and sending them to Alpha Centauri (the nearest star) to search for planets. It will take them twenty  years to get there, so some of us are too old to last long enough to see the results.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Againsheila (Apr 12, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...




I like a lot of stuff but my husband pretty much only likes chicken and hamburger.....<sigh>


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 12, 2016)

Spoonman said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Pretty good.  My husband retired last December so I have twice as much husband on half as much money.  Sometimes he drives me crazy, but it's a short trip anyway.    We're going on a cruise in may, looks like we'll be having a meal with a fellow coffee shop member.  It will be fun.


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 12, 2016)

SFC Ollie said:


> Happy Spring everyone.



Hi Ollie, how're you doing?


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 12, 2016)

Been mostly cloudy all day, lots of verga and now the actual front is coming through, the temps have dropped 18 degrees in the last 15 minutes.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 12, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...


There's a place, pretty good restaurant, actually, that used to offer Kobe beef meat loaf.  (A total waste of a good cut of beef, IMHO, but it seemed to sell well.)  For the more adventurous types, they have a blackened salmon to die for!  That place is right downtown.  If we have a bit of time and you all are up for a lovely drive, I'd take you to Girdwood.  The place down there is "starred" and fairly well known in epicurean circles.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 12, 2016)

Another day shot.  I took the partner to his doc's appt this morning and he's still not healed enough for surgery.  The swelling is still significant and the fracture blisters are almost (not quite) healed enough.  So we go back on Monday for another evaluation and they'll do the surgery on Tuesday.  Doc said they have about a three week window to address the fracture before healing of the bones progresses to the point they have to break them again to fix them properly.  Right now, the partner is sitting in the Jeep, enjoying the fresh air and sunshine and I am enjoying a few quiet moments before he comes in and annoys me.  Right now, I think he hates my guts, he's even said as much. 
But all things happen for a reason, don't they?  I've been cleaning up his hoarder's house and another friend of ours has kindly started to tackle the partner's truck.  I am planning on pricing a RedBox to see if I can afford it.  That way, I just tip all the trash and junk into the box and it's hauled away before he knows his stuff is gone.  I'm also trying to find someone to foster his cat for a month or so until he can make it on his own and doesn't need help getting around.
Four new kids, all cute as heck.  We're bottle-feeding on little doeling because her mom doesn't seem inclined to feed her.  Makes the partner happy, he has a purpose in life: wet nurse for a goatling. 
Well, time to milk the goats.  I'll try to check back later.  Hope y'all are having  great day and enjoying Springtime.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 12, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Fascinating new idea being discussed on twitter. They are talking about building thousands of tiny space probes the size of mobile phones, and sending them to Alpha Centauri (the nearest star) to search for planets. It will take them twenty  years to get there, so some of us are too old to last long enough to see the results.



Here's the website for the project : Breakthrough Initiatives

To summarize, a normal propulsion ship would launch and release a bunch of miniature probes with something called a light sail.  Then a laser emitter from Earth would hit all of those probes with a laser and that would send them toward Alpha Centauri at somewhere around 1/5 of the speed of light.

It's mostly theoretical at this point, from what I gather.  Still, I would love to see it happen.  I've always wanted interstellar travel to occur in my lifetime, but never really believed it would.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 12, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Spring everyone.
> ...


Mrs O is holding steady, No change is the best we can hope for. She has good and bad days. One of the grown up Granddaughters has been here since last June, (She's moving out in a week or two.) And she caught one of the kittens about 5 months ago and it now lives in the house has had all it's shots and will be fixed if she doesn't take it with her when she moves to her Aunts house, a 5 hour drive from here... And me? I'm taking care of everyone else and suffering with a heel spur. The cortisone shots aren't helping.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 12, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Spring everyone.
> ...



You know we are anything but normal.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 12, 2016)

SFC Ollie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



True.   But each of us sort of have our own normal.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 12, 2016)

SFC Ollie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Oh ouch.  No fun.  Especially when you need to do one of the parades.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 12, 2016)

My neighbor is dying. Cancer, only age 72. Twenty yrs we held down the end of the block. We invited him to our parties, he loaned us the odd implement when we needed it. Going to miss him. Every other house on the block has flipped multiple times, only vaguely remember some of them. Dont understand the moving frenzy the country acquired, When I look back to my childhood neighborhood I can still name most of the residents....dont remember ever seeing a for sale sign until we moved after being there 15 yrs. How do you build community when you barely know the people across the street and they change on a regular basis?


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 12, 2016)

SFC Ollie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



May she have far more good days than bad days.  And hopefully your heel will improve.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 12, 2016)

SFC Ollie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


Damn, Ollie...that's quite a load on your shoulders, man!  Mrs. O has all my best wishes coming her way.  It is good that you have family who can help.  Maybe the kitten can stay.  I find my fur-fam to be quite comforting.  How does Mrs. O feel about the kitty?
Hope you feel better soon, too.  All my best to you and yours, Ollie.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 13, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Fascinating new idea being discussed on twitter. They are talking about building thousands of tiny space probes the size of mobile phones, and sending them to Alpha Centauri (the nearest star) to search for planets. It will take them twenty  years to get there, so some of us are too old to last long enough to see the results.
> ...



I started a thread about it on the science forum. As it has not got off the ground yet and may take years, and as a signal travelling back from Alpha Centauri would take 4 years at the speed of light, I doubt it will happen in my lifetime, as I will be 100 years old by then.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 13, 2016)

Manonthestreet said:


> My neighbor is dying. Cancer, only age 72. Twenty yrs we held down the end of the block. We invited him to our parties, he loaned us the odd implement when we needed it. Going to miss him. Every other house on the block has flipped multiple times, only vaguely remember some of them. Dont understand the moving frenzy the country acquired, When I look back to my childhood neighborhood I can still name most of the residents....dont remember ever seeing a for sale sign until we moved after being there 15 yrs. How do you build community when you barely know the people across the street and they change on a regular basis?



It is tough MOTT.  Sorry about your neighbor.  I do understand what you are saying though.  There was a time we had at least met, if not became friends with, every neighbor for a block or more around.  Now most people are acquainted with maybe one or two of their neighbors, if that, and don't even know the names of the others.  We are blessed with good neighbors who help each other out a lot in a stable neighborhood here in Albuquerque so we do know most of our neighbors, but I know we are the exception rather than the rule in the city these days.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 13, 2016)

Good morning everybody.  I can't believe it is hump day yet again.  Seems like it was that just a couple of days ago.  Beautiful sunny day but still nippy (mid 40's) this hour but will probably get up into the high 60's or low 70's later today.  Somehow all the rain missed us in north Albuquerque.  Our next shot for some rain is over the weekend.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 13, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Another day shot.  I took the partner to his doc's appt this morning and he's still not healed enough for surgery.  The swelling is still significant and the fracture blisters are almost (not quite) healed enough.  So we go back on Monday for another evaluation and they'll do the surgery on Tuesday.  Doc said they have about a three week window to address the fracture before healing of the bones progresses to the point they have to break them again to fix them properly.  Right now, the partner is sitting in the Jeep, enjoying the fresh air and sunshine and I am enjoying a few quiet moments before he comes in and annoys me.  Right now, I think he hates my guts, he's even said as much.
> But all things happen for a reason, don't they?  I've been cleaning up his hoarder's house and another friend of ours has kindly started to tackle the partner's truck.  I am planning on pricing a RedBox to see if I can afford it.  That way, I just tip all the trash and junk into the box and it's hauled away before he knows his stuff is gone.  I'm also trying to find someone to foster his cat for a month or so until he can make it on his own and doesn't need help getting around.
> Four new kids, all cute as heck.  We're bottle-feeding on little doeling because her mom doesn't seem inclined to feed her.  Makes the partner happy, he has a purpose in life: wet nurse for a goatling.
> Well, time to milk the goats.  I'll try to check back later.  Hope y'all are having  great day and enjoying Springtime.



He sounds cranky.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 13, 2016)

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 13, 2016)

Got home about 4 AM and to sleep by about 5 and up just before 11. In at 4 PM today and due to some people shifting, I'll be there til about 4 again tonight. Training a new bartender tonight.
I hate turning people loose, but the one who is being replaced is a great bartender with a great personality and quite easy on the eyes, but in her 3 weeks at Doc's when scheduled to work a double shift, she was late due to baby sitter problems the first week, a court date the second and yesterday a ex boyfriend texted me that she had been to the hospital and was sleeping off the medicine they gave her. I never got a straight answer if she intended to come it, but she never showed. She's been replaced.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 13, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Happy Wednesday!


Good morning,Chris!


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 13, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Wednesday!
> ...



Mornin' Ernie!  It's actually 12:33 PM here, but I just woke up a few minutes ago.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 13, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



Same here.  I would so much like to try some great recipes I run across, but I enjoy all kinds of cuisine.  He's a Texan.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 13, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Morning becomes relative in this business. I say "good morning" to my partners at 2 PM and good night at sunrise right after we eat breakfast for supper.
The best thing about Central time is that I'm an hour younger than I would be there.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 13, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Working third shift can be confusing.


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 13, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I'll have to find out how much time we have, I'm pretty much good for about anything, I love sight seeing and seeing places I haven't been to before.  I also love meeting people, I'm a people person.  Be prepared for me to take pictures.  I would be just as happy seeing your goats as going anywhere else.


SFC Ollie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Had my heel spur sanded off, complications led to me not walking for nearly two years.  Now, I have this humongous scar and I can't wear normal shoes...<sigh>  Cortisone never did do much for me.


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 13, 2016)

Don't know how I got both those posts in the same post....and to think, I used to be computer literate.


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 13, 2016)

I am glad to hear from Ollie, I was worried about him.  I think I missed him and Foxy the most.  Strange, it's gallantwarrior I get to meet first.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 13, 2016)

This is for my fellow horse lovers:


But this one is just. . .perfect 

youtube stallion meets toy horse - Bing video


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (Apr 13, 2016)

The size of the hail hitting parts of the area on Monday.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 13, 2016)

blackhawk said:


> The size of the hail hitting parts of the area on Monday.



Wow.  Are you okay Blackhawk?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 13, 2016)

No change in the vigil list and I'm on my laptop that is acting very peculiar, so I'll say good night to all.  First one here in the morning, put the coffee on.


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 14, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > The size of the hail hitting parts of the area on Monday.
> ...


Luckily that stuff hit west of me and the storm broke up before it got over here some of those stones went through roofs into people's house.


----------



## SixFoot (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 14, 2016)

SixFoot said:


>



Definitely and it is really necessary for some of us.


----------



## SixFoot (Apr 14, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 14, 2016)

Good morning all.  Good to hear from Ollie, wish him and Mrs O the best considering the circumstances.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 14, 2016)

First trip in the new 5th wheel will be to Holland, MI for the Tulip Time Festival.  Will be there from May 7th until May 15th.  Do you wear socks when you wear wooden shoes???????


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 14, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> First trip in the new 5th wheel will be to Holland, MI for the Tulip Time Festival.  Will be there from May 7th until May 15th.  Do you wear socks when you wear wooden shoes???????



Woo hoo.  Good to see you BBD.  And I think socks with wooden shoes are okay.  It's sandals that you get pointed at and laughed at when you wear socks.


----------



## Татьяна (Apr 14, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I not take pic of shoe for internet.


----------



## Татьяна (Apr 14, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I was not know how critical this game is to Americans. I understand when arrive so many people and so loud.  It was fortune I was in New York for visit friend but no fortune for man I take ticket of. He very sick so could no attend game.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 14, 2016)

Left Monday for Las Vegas and got back this evening.  Mrs. Liberty want to go as her birthday gift.  Met two of my kids out there.  Mrs. Liberty flew on the zip line above Fremont Street.  Not sure on the street name.  My kids flew in separately and arrived five minutes after a shooting outside our hotel/casino.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 14, 2016)

Ya know its spring here when the docks return to the lakes.....


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 14, 2016)

The last of the cataracts were sliced off my eyes today.  The anathestia made me groggy most of the afternoon and my right eye drowned after all the drops applies to it. 

But late this afternoon I took Daisy the Mutt for a walk in the park to test drive my newly restored vision.  The day was beautiful!  Warmer (low 60s) and sunny.  The trees are starting to bud out. A cast of light green covered the weeping willows, light pink is appearing on the wild cherries and the azaleas are leafing out, but bot betraying any color of blossoms yet.

I could see Daisy everywhere she ran.  Before the surgery, I relied on my sense of hearing to monitor her as huffs and puffs when she runs.  She's not out of shape by any stretch of the imagination.  In fact, she is the very picture of health and fitness.  But she has so much fun running after squirrels and frolicking in general, she seems to laugh when she runs, hence the huffing and puffing, at least that's what her veterinarian says.

I'm taking tomorrow off as I have to lay prone for a few hours these first couple of days.

What a new luxury!  Vision!  Don't take it for granted!


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 14, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Left Monday for Las Vegas and got back this evening.  Mrs. Liberty want to go as her birthday gift.  Met two of my kids out there.  Mrs. Liberty flew on the zip line above Fremont Street.  Not sure on the street name.  My kids flew in separately and arrived five minutes after a shooting outside our hotel/casino.



A winner for Mrs. Save's birthday and happy gathering and you're all back safe.  Not so much that you all had to dodge gunfire in the process.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 14, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> The last of the cataracts were sliced off my eyes today.  The anathestia made me groggy most of the afternoon and my right eye drowned after all the drops applies to it.
> 
> But late this afternoon I took Daisy the Mutt for a walk in the park to test drive my newly restored vision.  The day was beautiful!  Warmer (low 60s) and sunny.  The trees are starting to bud out. A cast of light green covered the weeping willows, light pink is appearing on the wild cherries and the azaleas are leafing out, but bot betraying any color of blossoms yet.
> 
> ...



So happy it went well.  We had all been pulling for you so hard I neglected to put you on the vigil list, but I think you got the benefit anyway.


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 15, 2016)

Good morning everybody.  We had a good time celebrating Hombre's birthday last night and the celebration will continue through Saturday which is his actual birthday.  We've been having glorious weather but return to the chillier spring tomorrow as a front comes through.
But meanwhile, everybody have a great Friday.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## Pogo (Apr 15, 2016)

Татьяна said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Татьяна said:
> ...





Actually it's a double meaning.  "Show shoes" ---  the shoes that you use in a _show_.  It's funny because the two words sound almost the same.

I like word play.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 15, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> The last of the cataracts were sliced off my eyes today.  The anathestia made me groggy most of the afternoon and my right eye drowned after all the drops applies to it.
> 
> But late this afternoon I took Daisy the Mutt for a walk in the park to test drive my newly restored vision.  The day was beautiful!  Warmer (low 60s) and sunny.  The trees are starting to bud out. A cast of light green covered the weeping willows, light pink is appearing on the wild cherries and the azaleas are leafing out, but bot betraying any color of blossoms yet.
> 
> ...


Looking good, Nosmo! Your typing has improved dramatically from what it was a week ago.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 15, 2016)

Татьяна said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



"Multiple use", yes that is it.

Basically "Who" and "What" are question words but Abbot is using them as proper *names*, while Costello is hearing them as question words.  The audience must interpret them both ways and the different meanings make them funny.

It may be a good exercise to read.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 15, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


>


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 15, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > The last of the cataracts were sliced off my eyes today.  The anathestia made me groggy most of the afternoon and my right eye drowned after all the drops applies to it.
> ...


Between the light from the iPad and the dialation drops typing for me is like welding without goggles!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 15, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Another day shot.  I took the partner to his doc's appt this morning and he's still not healed enough for surgery.  The swelling is still significant and the fracture blisters are almost (not quite) healed enough.  So we go back on Monday for another evaluation and they'll do the surgery on Tuesday.  Doc said they have about a three week window to address the fracture before healing of the bones progresses to the point they have to break them again to fix them properly.  Right now, the partner is sitting in the Jeep, enjoying the fresh air and sunshine and I am enjoying a few quiet moments before he comes in and annoys me.  Right now, I think he hates my guts, he's even said as much.
> ...


He's only cranky when he doesn't get his way.  He's a passive-aggressive controller, so not getting his way usually results in unpleasantness that casual observers might not recognize as aggressive behavior.  He is a hoarder, though, and I have been spending a little time each work day at the house in town, picking up and bagging some unbelievable litter, trash, and garbage.  The refrigerator was daunting and I still have to tackle the freezer.  He had smoked salmon from 2003 in the 'fridge.  Hell, ya never know when someone might drop by and you need a smoked salmon treat!
There's a Black Forest cake I made over three months ago that I found under a pile of other stuff.  I'm not sure whether I want to try to salvage the cake carrier.  It's a particularly nice one and might just clean up OK, after I dislodge the wreck of that cake...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 15, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


I work graves, so "morning" is pretty subjective in my world, too.  In Alaska, "morning" starts at around 1 am and "evening" ends at about 12 am at certain times of the year...at least in this latitude.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 15, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...


We'll play it by ear, then.  There's actually a pretty decent Greek/Italian place out this way, so a visit to the goats on the way out there would be nice.  Time permitting, maybe you and hubby would like to spend a night in a "dry" cabin...a more truly Alaskan experience.  Do you all play Cribbage?  I can promise a decent meal and some home-made mead.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 15, 2016)

blackhawk said:


> The size of the hail hitting parts of the area on Monday.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 15, 2016)

Life has been relatively pleasant here.  The temps are in the high 40s to mid-50s.  I've managed to clear some debris from the place and can now start loading the truck for a trip to the dump.  I got my seed 'taters today and hope to till their place and plant them next week.  Four new kids make life entertaining, all of them are popping around like popcorn gone wild.  The older goats are also "celebrating" the advent of warm weather.
Good to see so many old friends show up at the CS.  Old friends, too!


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 15, 2016)

Dajjal you might be interested to know that the new Doom is in open beta on Steam.  I'm loading it for the first time now.  It's stuttering badly on startup, but there was a warning to expect it the first time I load the game.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 15, 2016)

On monday, I go in for the consultation on my right eye cataract. They said that's what it is..a consult...but who ever heard of an eye exam that is 1.5 to 2 hours??? So I am hoping they aren't planning on doing the exam and then thinking they are going to be slicing my eyeball right afterwards. That ain't gonna happen. I have digest their findings first, think about it, psych myself for "the day" it will be done, and have answers to any questions I may have that I can mull over FIRST.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 15, 2016)

Manonthestreet said:


> Ya know its spring here when the docks return to the lakes.....



I have never found their hibernation den.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 15, 2016)

Gracie said:


> On monday, I go in for the consultation on my right eye cataract. They said that's what it is..a consult...but who ever heard of an eye exam that is 1.5 to 2 hours??? So I am hoping they aren't planning on doing the exam and then thinking they are going to be slicing my eyeball right afterwards. That ain't gonna happen. I have digest their findings first, think about it, psych myself for "the day" it will be done, and have answers to any questions I may have that I can mull over FIRST.



Nosmo King just had one done, read back a ways and see what you think.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 15, 2016)

I have found a dock or two hiding behind a garage near a lake.  Dragged one out of the lake two years ago.  A big wooden one, fought me the whole way to the side of a house.  I think it was in shock, it stay there all winter.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 15, 2016)

Many of you deal with pain regularly and on a much larger scale, so I apologize in advance.

I ripped my right thumbnail down about a sixteenth of an inch past the white part over last weekend.  I tell you that because it created a painful opportunity Thursday.  Mrs. Liberty wanted her suit case zipper locked for the plane flight, so she had this heart on a circular keychain.  The ones you put your fingernails in to separate them?  Well I could not use my right hand, because that nail was messed up right?

Using my left thumb nail I repeatedly tried to separate the keychain enough to force the zipper tab holes into the keychain.  Puling and separating again and again with no success.  Finally in a bold pull I snapped the left thumbnail right down the center about three sixteenths of an inch past the white part.  You know you went too far when it bleeds.  Then you have the experience of catching the sharp part on about everything all the time.  Not so much pain as a reminder your thumb nail is not within normal specs.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 15, 2016)

Silly SL. You forgot to sheath that claw!


----------



## Dhara (Apr 15, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Many of you deal with pain regularly and on a much larger scale, so I apologize in advance.
> 
> I ripped my right thumbnail down about a sixteenth of an inch past the white part over last weekend.  I tell you that because it created a painful opportunity Thursday.  Mrs. Liberty wanted her suit case zipper locked for the plane flight, so she had this heart on a circular keychain.  The ones you put your fingernails in to separate them?  Well I could not use my right hand, because that nail was messed up right?
> 
> Using my left thumb nail I repeatedly tried to separate the keychain enough to force the zipper tab holes into the keychain.  Puling and separating again and again with no success.  Finally in a bold pull I snapped the left thumbnail right down the center about three sixteenths of an inch past the white part.  You know you went too far when it bleeds.  Then you have the experience of catching the sharp part on about everything all the time.  Not so much pain as a reminder your thumb nail is not within normal specs.


Ouch,  nails have a surprising amount of nerve endings.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 15, 2016)

Dhara said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Many of you deal with pain regularly and on a much larger scale, so I apologize in advance.
> ...



Speaking of nerve endings and such -- I never did find out how that spider bite story ends.


----------



## Dhara (Apr 15, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Aw, well four hours in the ER, IV anti-biotics, and oral antibiotics later, the bite and inflammation are healing.  The MD said it was smart to come in before turned into an abcess.

Thanks for asking.

Dhara


----------



## Pogo (Apr 15, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...



Good to hear.  Did you go on the weekend?


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 16, 2016)

Happy Saturday!


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 16, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I'd probably just throw it out and get a new one at this point.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 16, 2016)

We have still not heard from Hubby's Doc yet about his lastest lab test results from last Sat.
No one will call back from the office so Monday or Tuesday he needs to go in and talk to somebody about his test results.
We are both really hot about this.
Somebody or somebodies are not doing their job in the front desk and assistant areas. Maybe someone quit, who knows.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 16, 2016)

peach174 said:


> We have still not heard from Hubby's Doc yet about his lastest lab test results from last Sat.
> No one will call back from the office so Monday or Tuesday he needs to go in and talk to somebody about his test results.
> We are both really hot about this.
> Somebody or somebodies are not doing their job in the front desk and assistant areas. Maybe someone quit, who knows.



Maybe it's the lab?


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 16, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Dajjal you might be interested to know that the new Doom is in open beta on Steam.  I'm loading it for the first time now.  It's stuttering badly on startup, but there was a warning to expect it the first time I load the game.



Thanks for the info. I have given up the idea of getting Doom 4 because my computer does not meet the minimum specs to run it. I have a 3.2 gig intel processor, 8 gigs of ram, and a 1 gig video card. As far as I can tell that simply will not cut it, and even upgrading is not an option because my motherboard will not take I7 processors. I would have to have a whole new computer, and I am simply not doing that for one game.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2016)

Gracie said:


> On monday, I go in for the consultation on my right eye cataract. They said that's what it is..a consult...but who ever heard of an eye exam that is 1.5 to 2 hours??? So I am hoping they aren't planning on doing the exam and then thinking they are going to be slicing my eyeball right afterwards. That ain't gonna happen. I have digest their findings first, think about it, psych myself for "the day" it will be done, and have answers to any questions I may have that I can mull over FIRST.



As I and now Nosmo have testified, this is truly a miracle medical procedure.  One to be embraced, not feared.  It really makes the lyrics "I was blind but now I see" take on a whole new context.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2016)

peach174 said:


> We have still not heard from Hubby's Doc yet about his lastest lab test results from last Sat.
> No one will call back from the office so Monday or Tuesday he needs to go in and talk to somebody about his test results.
> We are both really hot about this.
> Somebody or somebodies are not doing their job in the front desk and assistant areas. Maybe someone quit, who knows.



It is frustrating.  I was really antsy about having my medical records on line, but I do appreciate getting the lab results almost within the hour after having the blood drawn or whatever.  If I depended on my doctor to send that information, it would be days or weeks.  Don't know if your medical provider has a service like that though.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 16, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > We have still not heard from Hubby's Doc yet about his lastest lab test results from last Sat.
> ...



Sometimes the labs are backed up and it takes them some time.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Naw.  They are rather expensive--I recently priced them.  It will clean up.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Many of you deal with pain regularly and on a much larger scale, so I apologize in advance.
> 
> I ripped my right thumbnail down about a sixteenth of an inch past the white part over last weekend.  I tell you that because it created a painful opportunity Thursday.  Mrs. Liberty wanted her suit case zipper locked for the plane flight, so she had this heart on a circular keychain.  The ones you put your fingernails in to separate them?  Well I could not use my right hand, because that nail was messed up right?
> 
> Using my left thumb nail I repeatedly tried to separate the keychain enough to force the zipper tab holes into the keychain.  Puling and separating again and again with no success.  Finally in a bold pull I snapped the left thumbnail right down the center about three sixteenths of an inch past the white part.  You know you went too far when it bleeds.  Then you have the experience of catching the sharp part on about everything all the time.  Not so much pain as a reminder your thumb nail is not within normal specs.



Sigh.  Ouch.  Bummer.  But this too shall pass.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Hmmm.  Is it just me that finds it a bit weird to look for Greek/Italian food in Alaska?


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 16, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



Could just make it himself!


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 16, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I'm sure we won't be there long enough to spend the nite anywhere.  No, we don't play cribbage.  sorry.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



It's just that when I go to Alaska, I think of eating caribou or moose or salmon or king crab or something you think of as ethnic food in Alaska.  There is just sort of a disconnect in my head to pair polar bears and the Bering Sea with Italian/Greek cuisine.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 16, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal you might be interested to know that the new Doom is in open beta on Steam.  I'm loading it for the first time now.  It's stuttering badly on startup, but there was a warning to expect it the first time I load the game.
> ...



I don't know about your processor, but I'm running 8G of RAM and have a video card with 1G RAM.  I was able to run the beta OK.

Of course, I didn't like the game even a little bit and got rid of it almost immediately, but it ran on my PC!


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


It's pretty disgusting.  I find myself throwing out a lot of things that would have otherwise survived had the partner given them a modicum of attention.  This morning, I cleared the desktop.  I must have thrown away close to 200 old batteries.  He's convinced he can recharge the...indefinitely.  I collected a box of tools and a box of hardware (which will require further sorting).  I fared better than our buddy, who has taken on cleaning out the partner's truck.  Moving the layer of tools into the basement was easy.  Now he's tackled the layers, and layers, of detritus of all types.  After he hit the layer that was wet and clumped together with old goat poo, he put on gloves, finished filling the trash bag he was working on and went home to boil his hands.  Hoarders are *horrible!!!*


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 16, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I would be afraid to go in there, I think.  Lol.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 16, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...


We really aren't the end of the world, you know.  When I spent my first retired summer renting motor homes, you would not believe how often I was asked whether we accepted American money.  It's a bit more difficult to find "traditional" Alaskan fare, unless you consider overpriced crab or previously frozen salmon "Alaskan".  Problem is, most of our seafood is fished and processed by folks from WA state.  So it's shipped out, processed, frozen, and shipped back into AK.  I hate to say, but fresh, out-of-the-water salmon is _great_.  Frozen...yeah, not so much.  Oh, yeah, I know a really great Korean restaurant, too.  My Korean buddy likes to take us there for a treat, it's that good.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


True dat!   I do better with Spanish cuisine, zarzuela and paella.  Unless you fancy a moose-saka, or perhaps a bear-b-que (provided I can get some bear).


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 16, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...


You let me know what your schedule is like.  If we can't do dinner (lunch or breakfast), I'll try to make a few recommendations.  Are you doing just a cruise or are you making some of the land excursions?  If nothing else, perhaps a "behind the scene" tour of the airport while you wait for you flight?  Have you ever been in the cockpit of a 747?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 16, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Best you'll get is reindeer, crab, or some kind of fish.  It's not legal to sell any other kind of game meat, so unless you know someone who has some, caribou, moose, Dall sheep, and such like are not likely to be found on the menu.  Now, if you know the right kind of people, in the right place, at the right time, you might get some muktuk, whale, or walrus.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Unfortunately, I am co-owner of the property and my partner being incapacitated gives me an opportunity to get in there and throw a lot of things out.  Hoarders cannot bear to be separated from anything they might someday repair or use in some capacity.  But they usually have such a pile of crap that if you get in, toss the crap, and get out, before they can figure out what you're tossing, they don't notice too much.  I collected close to $25 in change today, just clearing off that desk.  I haven't cracked into the sofa and loveseat yet!


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 16, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



!!  Leave the fuzzy bears out of this.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 16, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Careful, for hoarders it's an emotional crutch.  My wife's a lightweight hoarder and claims it's because she can trust things more than people.  She's aware of her problem and we definitely work on it generally with mixed results.  There are certain items in the house I've been slowly trying to get her to part with like her old Scan Furniture bed that's falling apart and her old pressed board file cabinet with broken rollers.  We have no need of either one but she bristles at the suggestion.  She still has boxes and boxes of books that need to go but even that's a process.  
Heck I culled my DVDs a while ago, one full bookshelf full and I have a bookshelf left to go back through and recull.  All but maybe 10 books in my library have been sold or donated, the only one's I'm keeping are limited prints, rare and/or very old.  Most of my clothes that no longer fit are gone, she still has boxes of clothing way to small for her any longer but hey, she just might get back into them......... someday........


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 16, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Have you tasted fuzzy bear?  Damned tasty, prepared properly.  I prefer Bear-B-Que, or Sauer-bearton.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 16, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I've "lost" the clothes that no longer fit, with few exceptions.  Some of my German ethnic stuff remains.  I suppose if I continue to lose weight, I'll fit again, and I'd like my granddaughters to enjoy the rarity of such things.  Things that I know I could mend (Yes, I know how to darn socks), I still toss.  I haven't the time right now to attend such things and may eventually regret that.  I'll keep the darning egg and yarn, though.  The partner has junk that has rusted or deteriorate beyond salvage and it needs to go away.  I did let him keep the tailgate from the 2012 Dodge that we recently had replaced.  He wants to repair it so we have a replacement.  I suspect that will also eventually go away.  Of course, even though I forbade stowage of non-operational automobiles on the property, there's still an S10 with alders growing through the frame that I will have to have hauled out of there.  Who knows when one will be able to use those parts?  My partner is a hard-core, out-of-control hoarder.  If intervention is not provided, he will eventually die when a pile of crap falls on him.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 16, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Unfortunately, I am co-owner of the property and my partner being incapacitated gives me an opportunity to get in there and throw a lot of things out.  Hoarders cannot bear to be separated from anything they might someday repair or use in some capacity.  But they usually have such a pile of crap that if you get in, toss the crap, and get out, before they can figure out what you're tossing, they don't notice too much.  I collected close to $25 in change today, just clearing off that desk.  I haven't cracked into the sofa and loveseat yet!



Recliner cash, fast and easy.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 16, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> I've "lost" the clothes that no longer fit, with few exceptions.  Some of my German ethnic stuff remains.  I suppose if I continue to lose weight, I'll fit again, and I'd like my granddaughters to enjoy the rarity of such things.  Things that I know I could mend (Yes, I know how to darn socks), I still toss.  I haven't the time right now to attend such things and may eventually regret that.  I'll keep the darning egg and yarn, though.  The partner has junk that has rusted or deteriorate beyond salvage and it needs to go away.  I did let him keep the tailgate from the 2012 Dodge that we recently had replaced.  He wants to repair it so we have a replacement.  I suspect that will also eventually go away.  Of course, even though I forbade stowage of non-operational automobiles on the property, there's still an S10 with alders growing through the frame that I will have to have hauled out of there.  Who knows when one will be able to use those parts?  My partner is a hard-core, out-of-control hoarder.  If intervention is not provided, he will eventually die when a pile of crap falls on him.



He hoards crap?!?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



We aren't quite hoarders yet....none of the furniture is buried and the eclectic stacks are limited to two or three in out of the way corners.   I do clean out the fridge ever now and then.  But we are definitely pack rats with all storage full, not necessarily with useful items.  I am doing my best to cull and donate or discard as much as possible but it is a slow process.  It is difficult to part with things you have a gut feeling you may need, but know there is no real justification to keep.  And after so long of sorting and culling, I find myself stopping making decisions.  And suffering the yo yo syndrome re weight for most of my adult life, I can sympathise with having several sizes of clothing stashed in closets.

So on behalf of my fellow pack rats, I request patience.  Declutterfying is good for the soul, but none of us became saints in a day I think.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm the opposite. My mindset is....if it won't fit in a tipi, I don't need it. MrG on the other hand, hoards tools. Oodles and oodles of tools. Shitloads of tools. I keep asking him why he needs 5 hammers, 10 pliers, 5 electric saws, 10 ladders, etc etc etc. His answer" If one breaks....". 
Um. Ok.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2016)

Turning in early tonight as starting a late movie and probably won't make it back on line tonight.  I was happy to see that I had put Nosmo's eye procedures on the list after all--I'm more efficient than I thought.

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
For every happiness for Sherry and WQ,
Sherry’s Mom,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
Mr. And Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Gracie's eye surgery and stop smoking project,
Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Nosmo's eye surgery,
Sixfoot's bad back,
Rod, GW's partner,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, 007, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.

Lake Hillier in western Australia.  It is this color pink year round, but the reason why remains a scientific mystery.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 16, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I'm a bit of a pack rat myself and years ago with both of us "collecting" stuff I decided it was time for me to set an example and that's what I did.  Basically I got to the point where if I hadn't used it in 6 months it was sold or donated, made a couple o hundred bucks doing that.  Not long after that she started culling her stuff just never to the degree I did.  I started culling again after we arrived here and to her credit she's done some culling also.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 16, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Sounds like you have truly found your culling.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 16, 2016)

I got an email a bit ago from the ex roomie. I wanted to share, cuz I miss him so much. He is up in Kings Canyon for 6 months, training a crew of 17 youngsters in the forestry biz. He said he ran across some bear poo, but no bear although the other higher ups told him there are A LOT of bear up there. I told him the same thing..and cougar too. 
He does not look thrilled, lol. He didn't want to go, but....we talked about it and I said he had to....he has been with the CCC for 5 years now, and this is just another rung up the ladder and to consider it an unexpected adventure...with 17 dwarves to train. 

Kings Canyon National Park

Where they sent him ^


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 17, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Bad pun, bad pun......


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 17, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


My 24'x36' garage is full of "stuff". There is a usable love seat in there some lumber and my wood working tools, but most of the space is filled by spare chairs (32, I believe) and tables (6) from the bar.
I even built a 8' x 12' loft that now holds camping equipment and a half tom of books.
The bar chairs and tables will eventually move to my partner's 30' x 40' out building if we ever get siding and a roof on it and maybe I'll be able to get a vehicle in there and my shop set up so I can actually use my tools.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 17, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I guess we are lucky that we can still get both cars into our normal size two-car garage, but that is just barely.  Lots and lots of stuff in there stacked to the ceiling along all three walls.  And of course most of it we would never miss if it just magically poofed.  But again it is so hard making those decisions.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 17, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I've "lost" the clothes that no longer fit, with few exceptions.  Some of my German ethnic stuff remains.  I suppose if I continue to lose weight, I'll fit again, and I'd like my granddaughters to enjoy the rarity of such things.  Things that I know I could mend (Yes, I know how to darn socks), I still toss.  I haven't the time right now to attend such things and may eventually regret that.  I'll keep the darning egg and yarn, though.  The partner has junk that has rusted or deteriorate beyond salvage and it needs to go away.  I did let him keep the tailgate from the 2012 Dodge that we recently had replaced.  He wants to repair it so we have a replacement.  I suspect that will also eventually go away.  Of course, even though I forbade stowage of non-operational automobiles on the property, there's still an S10 with alders growing through the frame that I will have to have hauled out of there.  Who knows when one will be able to use those parts?  My partner is a hard-core, out-of-control hoarder.  If intervention is not provided, he will eventually die when a pile of crap falls on him.
> ...



If you have ever seen the series "Hoarders", that's what makes them hoarders.  They hoard crap.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 17, 2016)

Went for a drive yesterday, up to Fort Stanton where every third Saturday of the month they do a living history.  Met a few more people made some contacts, jackjawed for a while and was invited to join the group.  Eh, we'll see.
On the way back I saw this and busted out laughing.  Personally I would have changed my name........


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 17, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


My sister in law is a hoarder. I made her clean it all up when they moved here some time back (they are gone now). She kept telling me how important and precious things were. I said "if it's so precious and important, why is it in a box in a shed/garage?"


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 18, 2016)

Good morning everybody.  Still intermittent clouds here, a sprinkle now and then, and chilly.  Snow on the mountain pretty far down for this time of year, so feels and looks more like mid spring is supposed to look and feel.  Summer will return later in the week though.  Taxes are done and emailed, so glad that's over with for another year.  Now deciding what or if I want to do that is productive today.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 18, 2016)

71 and sunny in Foley at 10 AM. We should top out about 74. It will be 79 tomorrow, and from that point forward, we likely won't see highs below 80 until October.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 18, 2016)

I just got a call from my Cousin that my Mom passed away this morning.
She was 90 so she had a real good and long life.
I am in shock because I called her Sat. morning and she was doing well.
Then she called me Sat. evening wanting to know if I called her because she could not get to the phone in time.
She sounded very good.
My cousin said the senior home where she was staying at, told him she got up and got dressed and then went to breakfast and then went back to her apartment and went to sleep and never woke up.
She was a good woman and very kind so the lord was very good to her.
Not many go this peacefully.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 18, 2016)

Sorry, Peach.  Find comfort in your memories of her.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 18, 2016)

Ernie, pour me a stiff one.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 18, 2016)

peach174 said:


> I just got a call from my Cousin that my Mom passed away this morning.
> She was 90 so she had a real good and long life.
> I am in shock because I called her Sat. morning and she was doing well.
> Then she called me Sat. evening wanting to know if I called her because she could not get to the phone in time.
> ...



So sorry Peach.  It is so hard to say goodbye, and my prayers are with you and your family.  I have lost loved ones suddenly like that--the way most of us hope to go instead of lingering for days, weeks, months, years with little or no quality of life.  We know that is a good thing, but it doesn't blunt our grief or soften the loss.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 18, 2016)

Okay Gracie, I think I found your house--not a teepee but better.  Total cost $11,000 finished and ready to move in.  The only thing is you would need to find a location with the requisite utilities and where zoning restrictions would allow it.




































PHOTOS: She Was Told It Couldn’t Be Done. So She Took $11,000 And Built THIS. The Inside? Wow!


----------



## OldLady (Apr 18, 2016)

Okay in a 


Foxfyre said:


> Okay Gracie, I think I found your house--not a teepee but better.  Total cost $11,000 finished and ready to move in.  The only thing is you would need to find a location with the requisite utilities and where zoning restrictions would allow it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay in a warmer climate.  Six months of winter in there and I'd be screeching.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 18, 2016)

peach174 said:


> I just got a call from my Cousin that my Mom passed away this morning.
> She was 90 so she had a real good and long life.
> I am in shock because I called her Sat. morning and she was doing well.
> Then she called me Sat. evening wanting to know if I called her because she could not get to the phone in time.
> ...



My condolences.  It's good that she had a long life and seemingly passed peacefully.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 18, 2016)

Happy Monday!  My day off, so I'm one of the few people who is happy that it's Monday.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 18, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Okay in a
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> ...



It wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't so narrow.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 18, 2016)

peach174 said:


> I just got a call from my Cousin that my Mom passed away this morning.
> She was 90 so she had a real good and long life.
> I am in shock because I called her Sat. morning and she was doing well.
> Then she called me Sat. evening wanting to know if I called her because she could not get to the phone in time.
> ...



Sorry to hear this news, Peach.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 18, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Okay in a
> ...



Yes, I would be happier with more elbow room, and that arrangement would be intolerable for Hombre and me living together.  But if I was single and just needed an affordable place to live, I could manage.  I'm concerned about the only foundation being those concrete blocks though.  A prolonged rain that really softened up the ground. . .I can see some serious problems developing.


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 18, 2016)

The full bloom of Spring crept up on us this weekend.  After several days of dreary rain and cold, we got three glorious days of full sunshine and temperatures in the upper 70s.

This forced even the reluctant trees to bud out.  Oaks and hickories are showing life where only 96 hours ago, branches were bare and shivering.  It's high time to fire up the lawn mower, but the threat of dust and pollen blowing into my nearly healed eyes made me think twice.  The first mow is a tedious task.  Raking and clearing so the lawn can spring forth in health makes a long day of yard work.

I did five loads of laundry yesterday.  I was told by Mom to take it easy for a few days after surgery.  Fine.  That's advice I'll take every time.  But the daily chores, like time and tide wait for no man and I was down to two pairs of socks and two pair of skivvies to make the week.  Something had to give.

Doing laundry is not one of the chores I dread like shovellibng the driveway or mowing the lawn.  I understand that laundry was once an all day affair involving wash tubs, scrub boards, bars of Fels Naptha soap and a hand turned wringer.  Those days have been gone for quite a while.  Except at Uncle Alex's house.

Uncle Alex was the prototypical Scotsman.  Those with generous souls would have called him 'thrifty',  Others would cut to the chase and call him cheap.  When he died in 2001, Pop and I went to his house to clean up and discover any last will and testament he might have squirreled away.  I found his tuxedo collection.  Alex was a big wheel in every Masonic organization known and as such he had to wear a tuxedo regularly.  I found the pockets of the jackets and trousers stuffed with packets of artificial sweetener, butterscotch candies, saltine crackers and paper napkins.

Alex had bought a new washing machine for his wife, my Aunt Helen.  This was when Helen was 93 years old.  Of course Alex bought a brand new wringer washing machine.  He had plastic clad cables strung along the ceiling joists in his basement to serve as drying lines during inclement weather.

And a ninety plus year old woman served as a washer woman for him.

Thrifty?  Nah!  Alex was just cheap.


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 18, 2016)

I just got back from our daily stroll through the park.  Today, the honeysuckle is in bloom!  In my humble opinion, every human should get a snoot full of honeysuckle aroma each year.  Like one of the basic human rights, honeysuckle improves one's outlook and gives nothing but pleasure.

The honeysuckle in the park grows in a little dip in the roadway meant exclusively for walking.  A steep bank flanks one side of the road and a line of evergreen hemlocks shields the opposite side.  The effect is like a wee glen where breezes are tamped down and the aroma of sweet honeysuckle is draped on the air.  

For the simple pleasures of Spring, this patch of honeysuckle will do rather nicely.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 18, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> I just got back from our daily stroll through the park.  Today, the honeysuckle is in bloom!  In my humble opinion, every human should get a snoot full of honeysuckle aroma each year.  Like one of the basic human rights, honeysuckle improves one's outlook and gives nothing but pleasure.
> 
> The honeysuckle in the park grows in a little dip in the roadway meant exclusively for walking.  A steep bank flanks one side of the road and a line of evergreen hemlocks shields the opposite side.  The effect is like a wee glen where breezes are tamped down and the aroma of sweet honeysuckle is draped on the air.
> 
> For the simple pleasures of Spring, this patch of honeysuckle will do rather nicely.



When we first moved into our house, the entire 20' block wall from fence line to fence line across the back of our lot was covered with honey suckle vines.  I loved them but they had not been cared for, had died off inside and were pulling away from the wall.  We were advised they needed to come down or they would damage our wall.  I sure do miss them.


----------



## Sherry (Apr 18, 2016)

peach174 said:


> I just got a call from my Cousin that my Mom passed away this morning.
> She was 90 so she had a real good and long life.
> I am in shock because I called her Sat. morning and she was doing well.
> Then she called me Sat. evening wanting to know if I called her because she could not get to the phone in time.
> ...



I'm sorry for your loss, Peach...I hope and pray that my Mom will be blessed to pass as peacefully.


----------



## Dhara (Apr 18, 2016)

Peach--

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss.  May you find comfort in warm memories of your mother's love, and the love you feel for her.

Dhara


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 18, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> I just got back from our daily stroll through the park.  Today, the honeysuckle is in bloom!  In my humble opinion, every human should get a snoot full of honeysuckle aroma each year.  Like one of the basic human rights, honeysuckle improves one's outlook and gives nothing but pleasure.
> 
> The honeysuckle in the park grows in a little dip in the roadway meant exclusively for walking.  A steep bank flanks one side of the road and a line of evergreen hemlocks shields the opposite side.  The effect is like a wee glen where breezes are tamped down and the aroma of sweet honeysuckle is draped on the air.
> 
> For the simple pleasures of Spring, this patch of honeysuckle will do rather nicely.



Nosmo said snoot...


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 18, 2016)

peach174 said:


> I just got a call from my Cousin that my Mom passed away this morning.
> She was 90 so she had a real good and long life.
> I am in shock because I called her Sat. morning and she was doing well.
> Then she called me Sat. evening wanting to know if I called her because she could not get to the phone in time.
> ...



We haz a collective sad.


----------



## Kat (Apr 18, 2016)

So sorry for your loss Peach. You will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 18, 2016)

Lord we give thanksgiving for a life well lived in your care.  Bless the family with good memories and full hearts.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 18, 2016)

peach174 said:


> I just got a call from my Cousin that my Mom passed away this morning.
> She was 90 so she had a real good and long life.
> I am in shock because I called her Sat. morning and she was doing well.
> Then she called me Sat. evening wanting to know if I called her because she could not get to the phone in time.
> ...


I'm sorry Peach. But she sure went the best way possible.
My condolences to you and the family.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 18, 2016)

Saw the eye doc today. I am scheduled for the caract surgery and astigmatism repair on June 1st at 11am. Turns out I hafta pay for the astigmatism part..to the tune of 600 bucks. Ouch. But...once it is done..he said I would not need corrective lenses on that eyeball. However, he said soon the other eye will start to cloud up too and it will need to be done as well. Just not yet. He said I had many more years for my left eye, which is very good.


----------



## mdk (Apr 18, 2016)

Evening, folks. I hope the day find everyone well.


----------



## Dhara (Apr 18, 2016)

mdk said:


> Evening, folks. I hope the day find everyone well.


It's been a good one for me, many blessings to all.


----------



## mdk (Apr 18, 2016)

Dhara said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Evening, folks. I hope the day find everyone well.
> ...



Thanks, darling! Admittedly, I had a rough day. My father and I quarreled something terrible this morning over the phone. It was one of the first times in a long time that I was actually furious. Few people can make me upset and my parents are on the list. lol


----------



## Dhara (Apr 18, 2016)

mdk said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


Sure.  Family can get to you like no one else.  Sorry, you hit a bump today.


----------



## mdk (Apr 18, 2016)

Dhara said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...



Thanks. I spent some time in the garden/yard and that set me right again. Here are some of my tulips:


----------



## Dhara (Apr 18, 2016)

Nothing like good ol' dirt to get ya grounded!


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 18, 2016)

mdk said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Well...they invented the "buttons"  so to speak.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 18, 2016)

Blech.  I installed the most recent updates for Linux Mint; I don't usually even pay attention to what they are anymore, I just put in my password and accept them.  This time, for some reason, installing the updates has screwed up my file sharing with my Vista PC.  I can't access that PC for some reason.  I've entered every password I can think it might be, it's got the right workgroup name, no go.  Thankfully, I can still connect from the Vista PC to the Linux machine and transfer the files that way, but it's damned annoying.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 18, 2016)

Windows keeps bugging me to download Windows 10.  I don't want to!


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 18, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Windows keeps bugging me to download Windows 10.  I don't want to!



Pretty sure Windows 8 considers Windows 10 a virus.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 18, 2016)

If anyone is using Chrome on their windows 7....it is the exact same look on windows 10. Which is why I dumped 10.
I didn't like windows 8....so had Staples put 7 in again when it came time due to old age. I love staples!


----------



## Carla_Danger (Apr 18, 2016)

Gracie said:


> If anyone is using Chrome on their windows 7....it is the exact same look on windows 10. Which is why I dumped 10.
> I didn't like windows 8....so had Staples put 7 in again when it came time due to old age. I love staples!





I am.  I'm using chrome w/windows 7.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 18, 2016)

Carla_Danger said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone is using Chrome on their windows 7....it is the exact same look on windows 10. Which is why I dumped 10.
> ...


Then you will learn Windows 10 REAL fast.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Apr 18, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




I can't download Windows 10 until my company says its okay to do so. I work from home, and I don't think it's compatible with their system yet.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 18, 2016)

Yeah....10 has some issues. I lost my paintshoppro...had to download another version of it that I HATE. But when I dumped the 10, I got it back. Yay!


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## Montrovant (Apr 18, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Windows keeps bugging me to download Windows 10.  I don't want to!



how to turn off windows 10 update notice at DuckDuckGo


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 18, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Windows keeps bugging me to download Windows 10.  I don't want to!
> ...



I will definitely be checking that out.  Thanks!


----------



## Kat (Apr 18, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Yeah....10 has some issues. I lost my paintshoppro...had to download another version of it that I HATE. But when I dumped the 10, I got it back. Yay!





I have PSP and I have not had a problem with it since getting 10. I like 10 just fine. Love it actually. I even have Office 2002 and it works with 10. Also can even use my old old old American Greetings card maker which I use to make return address mailing labels.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 18, 2016)

Kat said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah....10 has some issues. I lost my paintshoppro...had to download another version of it that I HATE. But when I dumped the 10, I got it back. Yay!
> ...



I don't want to change again.  I'm used to Windows 8 now.


----------



## Kat (Apr 18, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




I had 8 before getting 10. You are not going to see _*that  *_much difference. And one day they won't support anything but 10, and you never get updates, which means not as much protection.
I got 10 when it first came out. I admit I was nervous. And some things weren't so great. But, they have ironed out a lot of it now.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 18, 2016)

Kat said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah....10 has some issues. I lost my paintshoppro...had to download another version of it that I HATE. But when I dumped the 10, I got it back. Yay!
> ...


I use PSP 6. Windows 10 does not support that old of a version.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 18, 2016)

Kat said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


I have WebRoot. I have protection. LOVE webroot.


----------



## Kat (Apr 18, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




Mine is 7. I don't even know what the latest is. But I have had 7 for too many years to remember.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 18, 2016)

I have 7 uploaded too, lol.


----------



## Kat (Apr 18, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I have 7 uploaded too, lol.




Did you try it with 10, because it does work. I still use it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 18, 2016)

Carla_Danger said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


Windows 10 is a mixed bag, some have no problems with it, some have lots of problems with it.  So far the wife's laptop and the lenovo 3-in-1 has shown no issues, my desktop and my laptop both had major problems.  The desktop is now running Win7 Pro and my laptop Linux Ubuntu.  
After giving Win 10 two tries I will not upgrade to 10, mandatory updates in which M$ often includes hardware driver updates that occasionally will "break" said hardware.  Telemetry (spyware) built in ostensibly to enhance your user experience.....  Yeah right......
Boat loads of M$ bloatware built in to include Edge, Cortana and the M$ Store......  
The only reason I'm sticking with Win 7 on the desktop is I like my games and most of the big game companies write only for Windows and Apple though that is gradually changing.  More and more games are being ported to Linux, hopefully by 2020 (when Win 7 will no longer be supported) the games I like the most will have ported over to Linux.  
As of May of last year 44% of companies were still using XP in some form or another, it costs lots of money to upgrade as from Win Vista on some hardware is not supported or not properly supported.  That adds the cost of upgrading infrastructure.


----------



## Kat (Apr 18, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Saw the eye doc today. I am scheduled for the caract surgery and astigmatism repair on June 1st at 11am. Turns out I hafta pay for the astigmatism part..to the tune of 600 bucks. Ouch. But...once it is done..he said I would not need corrective lenses on that eyeball. However, he said soon the other eye will start to cloud up too and it will need to be done as well. Just not yet. He said I had many more years for my left eye, which is very good.




That's good news! I had wondered how it went.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 18, 2016)

mdk said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Sorry about the bad patch mdk.  I suppose it happens to us all at times, but that doesn't make it any more pleasant.


----------



## Kat (Apr 18, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...





Guess I was one of the more fortunate ones. I know for some it went well, for others not so much. I am happy. I have it on all 3 computers. 2 desktops and a laptop.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 19, 2016)

Kat said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I have 7 uploaded too, lol.
> ...


Yes. That is why I uploaded it cuz it would not take PSP 6. I dumped 10, went back to 7, got my PSP 6 back. Kept both versions.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 19, 2016)

Kat said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


Well the spyware is actually nothing more than usage determination and custom personalized marketing.  I didn't find it any faster than Win 7 and I hated the Start menu, they screwed it up by only somewhat catering to Win 7 users who wanted the old Start Menu back.  Without their new Start menu they couldn't "advertise" their bloatware........  
Don't get me wrong, I've always liked Windows, I just hate Microsoft.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 19, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
For every happiness for Sherry and WQ,
Sherry’s Mom,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
Mr. And Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Gracie's eye surgery and stop smoking project,
Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Nosmo's eye surgery,
Sixfoot's bad back,
Rod, GW's partner,
Peach and her family for comfort,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, 007, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.






And for Ecuador


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 19, 2016)

Speaking of computers whenever the wife needs something I have to figure it out.......
She had 4 jpeg files she need converted to pdf, no problem but she also needed them combined into one file.  Okay, didn't take long to figure out how to do that.  Go to upload the file (job app), nope, too large, 7MB and they only allow 2MB.  Then starts a 45 minute hunt for how to shrink a pdf file, try some of the programs recommended, oh great, now I have to read through 20 page how to Wikis......  Finally find an online "program", upload the file and it automatically compresses it then you download it. 
Well since I have her laptop it's time to do maintenance, CCleaner, scans, etc. 
In the meantime (I'm frustrated) she starts asking me questions about files and configurations that I have no knowledge of, all of this when I'm trying to decipher what I'm reading about pdfs......  Take a deep breath and count to ten before I rip her head off........


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 19, 2016)

Oh and definite plus with running Linux Ubuntu, I have a wireless HP printer, with Windows I have to download the the basic driver, install it then configure it, takes about 10 minutes.  With Ubuntu it found the printer and automatically installed the drivers in 10 seconds.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 19, 2016)

peach174 said:


> I just got a call from my Cousin that my Mom passed away this morning.
> She was 90 so she had a real good and long life.
> I am in shock because I called her Sat. morning and she was doing well.
> Then she called me Sat. evening wanting to know if I called her because she could not get to the phone in time.
> ...


So sorry for your loss, Angel.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 19, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Ernie, pour me a stiff one.


What's your poison? We have a pretty good selection of high end tequilas and bourbons.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 19, 2016)

peach174 said:


> I just got a call from my Cousin that my Mom passed away this morning.
> She was 90 so she had a real good and long life.
> I am in shock because I called her Sat. morning and she was doing well.
> Then she called me Sat. evening wanting to know if I called her because she could not get to the phone in time.
> ...


May God grant you the peace that passes all understanding.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 19, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I've "lost" the clothes that no longer fit, with few exceptions.  Some of my German ethnic stuff remains.  I suppose if I continue to lose weight, I'll fit again, and I'd like my granddaughters to enjoy the rarity of such things.  Things that I know I could mend (Yes, I know how to darn socks), I still toss.  I haven't the time right now to attend such things and may eventually regret that.  I'll keep the darning egg and yarn, though.  The partner has junk that has rusted or deteriorate beyond salvage and it needs to go away.  I did let him keep the tailgate from the 2012 Dodge that we recently had replaced.  He wants to repair it so we have a replacement.  I suspect that will also eventually go away.  Of course, even though I forbade stowage of non-operational automobiles on the property, there's still an S10 with alders growing through the frame that I will have to have hauled out of there.  Who knows when one will be able to use those parts?  My partner is a hard-core, out-of-control hoarder.  If intervention is not provided, he will eventually die when a pile of crap falls on him.
> ...


Actually, yes.  At one point, he quite proudly proclaimed that the goat shit in the kitchen was turning to soil.  He was fostering a kid that needed nursing.  More recently, my buddy who has been "mucking out" the partner's truck has discovered an entire layer of "shit" that features goat poo.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Foxy, I am certain you understand the difference between packrats and hoarders.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 19, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I'm the opposite. My mindset is....if it won't fit in a tipi, I don't need it. MrG on the other hand, hoards tools. Oodles and oodles of tools. Shitloads of tools. I keep asking him why he needs 5 hammers, 10 pliers, 5 electric saws, 10 ladders, etc etc etc. His answer" If one breaks....".
> Um. Ok.


Tools are good!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 19, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I got an email a bit ago from the ex roomie. I wanted to share, cuz I miss him so much. He is up in Kings Canyon for 6 months, training a crew of 17 youngsters in the forestry biz. He said he ran across some bear poo, but no bear although the other higher ups told him there are A LOT of bear up there. I told him the same thing..and cougar too.
> He does not look thrilled, lol. He didn't want to go, but....we talked about it and I said he had to....he has been with the CCC for 5 years now, and this is just another rung up the ladder and to consider it an unexpected adventure...with 17 dwarves to train.
> 
> Kings Canyon National Park
> ...


I'm not seeing the downside.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 19, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


So far, the partner has not noticed loads of stuff I've thrown away.  Bets are, he won't be able to account for most of the trash.  While he's in surgery Thursday, I'll take the big pickup over and load a bunch of "crap" into it to take to the dump.  I've started labeling the slew of tires and wheels lying about his place.  If we no longer own those vehicles, the stuff is gone.  I found two large c-clamps with the packaging labels still attached, completely rusted beyond use.  What a waste!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Still intermittent clouds here, a sprinkle now and then, and chilly.  Snow on the mountain pretty far down for this time of year, so feels and looks more like mid spring is supposed to look and feel.  Summer will return later in the week though.  Taxes are done and emailed, so glad that's over with for another year.  Now deciding what or if I want to do that is productive today.


Seems like here.  Intermittent rain, but no additional snow.  Temps far above normal, record-breaking, in fact.  There's already a burn-ban in effect it's so dry.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 19, 2016)

peach174 said:


> I just got a call from my Cousin that my Mom passed away this morning.
> She was 90 so she had a real good and long life.
> I am in shock because I called her Sat. morning and she was doing well.
> Then she called me Sat. evening wanting to know if I called her because she could not get to the phone in time.
> ...


Best to you in your loss, Peach.  I agree, may all of us go so peacefully and so fulfilled.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Okay in a
> ...


I've lived in a 28' travel trailer for 9 years.  Narrow is a relative concept.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay Gracie, I think I found your house--not a teepee but better.  Total cost $11,000 finished and ready to move in.  The only thing is you would need to find a location with the requisite utilities and where zoning restrictions would allow it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this! But..where is MrG's? We would have to build two cuz I ain't living in that with him. He's too damn big. And he snores.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 19, 2016)

Let's try something with bourbon.  No tequila, please


----------



## peach174 (Apr 19, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie, pour me a stiff one.
> ...




Pour a shot of Drambuie for me Ernie.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Windows keeps bugging me to download Windows 10.  I don't want to!



I finally gave in because Hombre did and I'm the closest thing to an IT guy that we have.  So to help him through the process, I went ahead and upgraded to WIN 10.  Has been okay.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 19, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



At least goat poo isn't quite as offensive as some poo.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 19, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie, pour me a stiff one.
> ...



Do you think most of your clients can tell the difference between high end tequila and bourbon and the stuff most people buy?


----------



## Dhara (Apr 19, 2016)

Two out of three of my four get braces today.  I'm helping the orthodontist put HIS kids through college!


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 19, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Let's try something with bourbon.  No tequila, please


Summer is coming. How about a classic mint julep?


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 19, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Top shelf? $20/shot for the Legacy 1745.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Many can. Most can't. Some drink a certain bourbon because it's trendy but probably, given a shot of Kentucky Tavern $12/bottle and Pappy Van Winkles 23 year old at $250/bottle, couldn't tell which was which.
I do remember I could tell the difference between a good tequila and the cheap stuff.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 19, 2016)

Kat said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah....10 has some issues. I lost my paintshoppro...had to download another version of it that I HATE. But when I dumped the 10, I got it back. Yay!
> ...



I haven't had any problem with old programs running on WIN 10 either and it is much more compatible with some of my favorite games than WIN 7 was and is a bit more intuitive than WIN 8.1 (which I did like) was.  I do dislike the automatic notices WIN 10 seems to think I need every so often, such as my Outlook (that I never use) needs updating and such--these do sometimes lock down the computer for a few seconds--but it is a minor annoyance.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 19, 2016)

I too am fed up with windows 10 upgrade prompts, as I want to keep windows 7. It beats me why Microsoft are giving away windows 10 free anyway. What's in it for them?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 19, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



   My drinking days are long behind me, but when I did I was such a wimp.  Loved rum and coke even though the rum always gave me a frightful headache.  But otherwise I most enjoyed a traditional Tom Collins or daiquiri or if really adventurous, a White Russian or Pina Colada.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 19, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


I'll take a sarsaparilla barkeep!  Oh what the heck, make it a double shot!


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 19, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> I too am fed up with windows 10 upgrade prompts, as I want to keep windows 7. It beats me why Microsoft are giving away windows 10 free anyway. What's in it for them?


Microsoft makes their real money in the commercial market, by comparison the private user market is a drop in the bucket.  Besides they'll make more money off their built in spyware selling your "info" to marketing companies.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Jack and Coke, Irish Creams and imported beers.


----------



## Kat (Apr 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




When do you guys get prompts? I never do except when I go to shut down it will ask me if I want to update and then shut down..IF there is anything to update.
I set it somehow not to nag me....can't remember this sec what I did. 
I don't know about the other nags...like it trying to get people to upgrade to 10....


----------



## westwall (Apr 19, 2016)

I love these sorts of videos.  This is an awesome dad is all I can say!





Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 19, 2016)

Kat said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



There's no rhyme or reason to them.  Somebody once said if you ignore them long enough they'll stop.  They just haven't been bothersome enough to take the time to figure out how to turn them off.


----------



## Kat (Apr 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




I gotcha. I am loving W 10. How do  you like it?


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 19, 2016)

Kat said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


It's in settings, don't remember how to configure it, don't care either.


----------



## Kat (Apr 19, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




I forget how to as well. Did it so long ago. And I know you don't care.  
I do trust your knowledge on such though.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 19, 2016)

Kat said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...




Supposedly Microsucks says Win 10 is their last release meaning that it is the core for all future updates.  Kind of like a service, different aspects of the OS can be upgraded independently of others based on (what M$ determines) the users needs.  
Basically what their considering is retiring version numbers so it will simply be "Windows for everyone".


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



It will be three years since I had a drink on the 23 July. I used to drink Somerset cider by the gallon. I danced in a bonfire one Glastonbury festival, and did not get burnt, because the cider makes you indestructible.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 19, 2016)

Kat said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



It's okay.  But I upgraded from WIN 8.1 that I had come to appreciate a lot--smooth, trouble free, stable, fast, and corrected some problems I had with WIN 7.  But it is not at all intuitive and was definitely a steep learning curve.  But since I had it down pretty well, I miss it.  WIN 10 doesn't offer any features I didn't have with WIN 8.1, and lacks some features I enjoyed with WIN 8.1.  WIN 10 is a bit more intuitive, however, and is probably an easier upgrade from WIN 7.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 19, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Two out of three of my four get braces today.  I'm helping the orthodontist put HIS kids through college!


Mashed potatoes and chocolate pudding for supper tonight!


----------



## OldLady (Apr 19, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Let's try something with bourbon.  No tequila, please
> ...


LOVE mint.  I'm actually salivating.  Thanks, Ernie.


----------



## Kat (Apr 19, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...





 You tickle me with the Microsucks. That's about right though. I do hope it's the last one.........and I hope people get it while it is still offered for free.


----------



## Kat (Apr 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




That is what I upgraded from as well.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 19, 2016)

You guys, I just had to share this one, but have your Kleenex ready.  No, it isn't gross or sad--just a really happy thing.  He saved hundreds of children from the Holocaust and didn't realize they were sitting all around him.


----------



## Kat (Apr 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> You guys, I just had to share this one, but have your Kleenex ready.  No, it isn't gross or sad--just a really happy thing.  He saved hundreds of children from the Holocaust and didn't realize they were sitting all around him.




I can't see...too many tears. That was SO awesome...I have chills.


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 19, 2016)

And so it begins...

The pas d' deux between me and my insurance company.  Actually, it's more like a square dance with me, the insurance carrier, my Human Resources Department and the eye surgeon.  The EOB (explanation of benefits) came through the mail slot at Pimplebutt yesterday.  I dutifully brought it to the HR folks who just explained the explanation.  As it turns out, the eye surgeon is over charging me!

He wore quite a blister on my credit cards.  Co-pays, a charge of $1,690 for the first round of surgery and prescriptions and on and on and on.  HR assures me that everything will turn out like beer and skittles once the eye doctor provides a comprehensive bill.  What's truly ironic is, I can now read all the charges rather than hand documents over to my brother for interpretation.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 19, 2016)

Just heard my first song bird back for the season.  Probably a goldfinch.  When the wood thrush arrives, I know its really summer.  The pipes of Pan.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 19, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Just heard my first song bird back for the season.  Probably a goldfinch.  When the wood thrush arrives, I know its really summer.  The pipes of Pan.


Down here we have Grackles......  Year round.......


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 19, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


We have a sarsaparilla flavored bourbon. A shot of that, 8 oz of Virgil's root beer ans a couple scoops of vanilla ice cream and you have Doc Holliday's special root beer float.
We actually ho have a good selection for designated drivers and those that would rather not imbibe.


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 19, 2016)

peach174 said:


> I just got a call from my Cousin that my Mom passed away this morning.
> She was 90 so she had a real good and long life.
> I am in shock because I called her Sat. morning and she was doing well.
> Then she called me Sat. evening wanting to know if I called her because she could not get to the phone in time.
> ...



So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 19, 2016)

Looks like we will be in Anchorage on May 30th, all day.  What shall we do???


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Dat's a fact!  Nicely pelleted and packaged as opposed to stinking piles half buried in kitty litter...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 19, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> Looks like we will be in Anchorage on May 30th, all day.  What shall we do???


_Excellent!  _That's a regular day off and no school, so I have all day.  There's a zoo, or a more natural animal park.  We might drive to Talkeetna for the views of Denali, if you haven't had that pleasure yet.  Of course, weather can be a factor.  What kind of things interest y'all?


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 19, 2016)

You say that like its a bad thing GW.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 19, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> View attachment 72074
> 
> You say that like its a bad thing GW.


Did you fully bury your contribution?  I have a couple of lazy kitties here.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> You guys, I just had to share this one, but have your Kleenex ready.  No, it isn't gross or sad--just a really happy thing.  He saved hundreds of children from the Holocaust and didn't realize they were sitting all around him.



Sir Nicholas Winton just passed away last summer, at the age of 106.  

​


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 20, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like we will be in Anchorage on May 30th, all day.  What shall we do???
> ...



Almost anything interests me.  No we haven't had any great views of Denali, we haven't been to anchorage yet.  The thing to remember is that we're not as young as we used to be and hiking is pretty much out.  Easy walking is okay, but don't expect great speed.  God I hate getting old.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 20, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Just heard my first song bird back for the season.  Probably a goldfinch.  When the wood thrush arrives, I know its really summer.  The pipes of Pan.
> ...


Us too, and gulls.  Nice listening to them squawk and caww and screech all winter.  Crows in a huge old tree across the street had WWIII going on for a month.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 20, 2016)

Good morning everybody.  The storm has gone, the sun is out, the birds are having some kind of noisy party outside my office window, and I need to clean the bathroom and mop the floors today.  Anybody else have anything fun like that planned?


----------



## Dhara (Apr 20, 2016)

Morning  Fox and all,

I just cleaned out one of the garden beds close to the house and put a couple bags of bark o mulch down.  It's already too warm to do more at 10am.

Dhara


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 20, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Windows keeps bugging me to download Windows 10.  I don't want to!
> ...



I just want to stick with 8 for a while.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 20, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  The storm has gone, the sun is out, the birds are having some kind of noisy party outside my office window, and I need to clean the bathroom and mop the floors today.  Anybody else have anything fun like that planned?



It's okay today, sunny but a little bit windy and chilly.  Still need at least a heavy sweatshirt or jacket.  That is totally normal for spring around here though.  Some days are more summer like and other days are cold.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 20, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Morning  Fox and all,
> 
> I just cleaned out one of the garden beds close to the house and put a couple bags of bark o mulch down.  It's already too warm to do more at 10am.
> 
> Dhara



Well sigh.  You are much more youthful and agile and able to do that than I am these days. But I love working with plants and planting and watching things grow.  So I envy you.  And it actually sounds like a lot more fun than cleaning the bathroom or mopping the floors.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 20, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  The storm has gone, the sun is out, the birds are having some kind of noisy party outside my office window, and I need to clean the bathroom and mop the floors today.  Anybody else have anything fun like that planned?
> ...



Same here on the high desert.  We all layer this time of year because sometimes you need a jacket when you go in, but short sleeves feel good when you come out of someplace.  Or vice versa.


----------



## Dhara (Apr 20, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > Morning  Fox and all,
> ...


For the first time in my life, I've hired someone to clean house.  Four school age kids in a three bedroom home can make for a crabby momma.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 20, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



As I previously posted, I am not a very techy person, so WIN 8 was a steep learning curve for me.  But once I mastered it, I loved the operating system and would still prefer it over 10.  But 10 has not been all that bad.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 20, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Right.  Well, of course, I was talking about for me.  Not you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 20, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



When we went to Alaska, we spent our first night there in Anchorage and did some shopping/exploring around the hotel but didn't know where to go to do much different.  All that was good though.  The second night out we spent in Talkeetna at a great lodge with a balcony/deck offering the 'best view of Denali in Alaska' so they said.  However, it was drizzly that day and so foggy we honestly could not see more than 20 feet beyond the deck.  So that was a disappointment.

We did take a river boat tour from Talkeetna during which we were to be able to view eagle and beaver activity.  Again due to the fog, visibility was limited.  We saw one empty eagle nest and a tree a beaver had gnawed.  But it was fun anyway.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 20, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...


Views of Denali from Anchorage are sketchy, although you get a great overview of the Alaska Range on a nice day.  An hour's drive North of here is Talkeetna, a small town with a great view and plenty of great places to eat, depending on what you're in the mood for.  I'll make that suggestion but also think an alternate plan (in case of weather) might be in order.  How would you guys like to ride in a dog sled?
Yahoo Mat-Su! Where Alaska Comes to Play | Mat-Su CVB


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 20, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Biggest problem with "downsizing" your abode is it gets messy really quickly.  You have to stay on top of cleaning.  I downsized from a 2400+ sf home and haven't looked back.  I do miss having my library, though.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 20, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Biggest problem with "downsizing" your abode is it gets messy really quickly.  You have to stay on top of cleaning.  I downsized from a 2400+ sf home and haven't looked back.  I do miss having my library, though.


Foxfyre said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Yup, that sounds about right.  When were you here?  May is probably the best month to visit (IMHO) because the weather is good, winter is pretty much gone away, and the locals haven't been worn down by the invading hoards of tourists that come through later in the season.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 20, 2016)

I used to work with a girl who lived in Alaska for a while, and she said it was breathtakingly beautiful but that a lot of people have "light therapy" for depression when they have their "dark season."   Too cold for me!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 20, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



This was some years ago and we went in August.  It wasn't really cold--light jacket weather--but we had light rain pretty much the whole time.  Of course a lot of the people on our tour and on our boat were disappointed, but we desert dwellers didn't mind it at all.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 20, 2016)

Hello peeps, just swinging through saying hello......


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 20, 2016)

SFC Ollie said:


> Hello peeps, just swinging through saying hello......



Always happy when you do, Ollie.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 20, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I used to work with a girl who lived in Alaska for a while, and she said it was breathtakingly beautiful but that a lot of people have "light therapy" for depression when they have their "dark season."   Too cold for me!



I think if you keep your rooms adequately lighted when you're awake, most people would cope with the darkness pretty well.  Lately you have had more cold weather than folks around Anchorage or Juneau have had I think.     There was a time of my life I would have relished it, but not so much now.  But Alaska is a stunningly beautiful place, and I can see why those who choose to live there do love it.


----------



## Kat (Apr 20, 2016)

Alaska IS breath taking. Light all summer, dark all winter and beyond cold as a rule i the winter. I lived there once upon a time as well.
I didn't so much need light therapy, as I did warmth!!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 20, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I used to work with a girl who lived in Alaska for a while, and she said it was breathtakingly beautiful but that a lot of people have "light therapy" for depression when they have their "dark season."   Too cold for me!


We call the "dark season" winter and "cabin fever" is that depression that can affect some people.  Summer is more astounding and you can tell the cheechacos from the sourdoughs because the newbies put tinfoil in the bedroom windows.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 20, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Yeah, late July and August are traditionally our rainy season.


----------



## Kat (Apr 20, 2016)

I wouldn't mind visiting, but sure would never want to live there again. Where are you gallantwarrior 
I lived in Anchor Point and then Anchorage.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 20, 2016)

SFC Ollie said:


> Hello peeps, just swinging through saying hello......


Hey, Ollie


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 20, 2016)

Kat said:


> I wouldn't mind visiting, but sure would never want to live there again. Where are you gallantwarrior
> I lived in Anchor Point and then Anchorage.


My main place is in Willow but circumstances have put my goat herd on Birchwood until I can make sure they will be adequately sheltered in Willow.   I also own a place in Anchorage where my partner usually stays.  Anchor Point is a nice place, I've been fishing and clamming from there.  Why not live here?  When would you prefer visiting?


----------



## Kat (Apr 20, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't mind visiting, but sure would never want to live there again. Where are you gallantwarrior
> ...




Well, because as beautiful as it is there (and it surely is), I am more a warm weather southern gal. 

I would love to go back and see how the areas I knew have changed. Definitely. Liks Anchor Point, Homer..


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 20, 2016)

Kat said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


You would be shocked at the changes.  Sometimes when I am driving through Anchorage, I recall what was where and what is there now.  Wasilla, Palmer, all the smaller, more "Alaskan" places have changed so much.  It's kind of sad, we lose so much of that which makes Alaska "Alaskan".


----------



## Kat (Apr 20, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...




Ohh What are places like Palmer like now? Also what is Anchor Point like now?


----------



## mdk (Apr 21, 2016)

Good morning, friends! Cheers!


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 21, 2016)

mdk said:


> Good morning, friends! Cheers!



Well, that is a very early good morning greeting!  Barely even morning!    Good morning to you too, friend!  I'll be going to bed soon actually, so this is kind of like my night time.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 21, 2016)

Good night!    I'm going to catch some ZZZ's now.  TTYL coffee shoppers, and happy Thursday.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 21, 2016)

Morning !

We finally heard from the Doc's office.
The 2nd infection was cleared by the antibiotic, but he wants hubby to go to see a specialist and find out what really might be going on.

My Mom will be cremated next Wednesday and her funeral will be on May 2nd.
She did not want a big deal of a funeral and had a prepaid burial plan, which really helped my cousin plan and do everything.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 21, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Same here.  I am in a Facebook group of "You Know You're From Santa Fe if. . . ." and we often discuss how Santa Fe and New Mexico used to be compared to now.  Santa Fe especially.  The La Fonda Hotel in downtown Santa Fe is one of the most iconic historical landmark buildings in New Mexico with a rich history spanning centuries.  And though it has an upscale classy and expensive feel, it has always sported the local traditional muted gaudy decor that made it unmistakably historical New Mexico.  Well, the La Fonda recently remodeled the bar and all the territorial decor is gone.  It looks like any bar would look in Denver or New York City with absolutely nothing to reflect its rich history.   And to me that is really sad.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 21, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Morning !
> 
> We finally heard from the Doc's office.
> The 2nd infection was cleared by the antibiotic, but he wants hubby to go to see a specialist and find out what really might be going on.
> ...



Glad to hear hubby is well.  What kind of specialist?  Seems like a long time to wait for a cremation, but I'm sure all is well.  Thoughts and prayers still with you.


----------



## mdk (Apr 21, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, friends! Cheers!
> ...



I was up pretty late. lol. This week has been quite taxing so I needed an evening of music. Give me a bourbon, a piano, and, I'll stay up all evening playing and singing. lol.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 21, 2016)

mdk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Sounds good.  Of course too much bourbon can affect the quality of the playing and singing.


----------



## mdk (Apr 21, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Indeed. It makes me sound better. lol


----------



## 007 (Apr 21, 2016)

Glad it's finally outside weather up nort' here in Wesconsin, aye... time to burn off the winter fat. I sure hope someday my yard will be where all I have to do is mow and weed trim a little. I'm not getting any younger.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 21, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


Same thing goes on here, too.  I think the true downfall of Alaska is the invasion of the big-box stores.  For a long time, no K-Mart, Walmart, or other such stores.  Now, Anchorage has both Bass Pro Shop and Cabela's.  Sadly, as soon as the big, international purveyors of cheap junk arrive and open their doors, many of the smaller, mom-an-pop shops that had a special local "flavor" disappear. 
I confess, I haven't been to Anchor Point in a long time.  It's too far away and I still have daily duties with the critters.  Palmer has taken up a lot of the overflow inhabitants who could no longer afford to live in Anchorage, where real estate prices and property taxes have taken off these last few years.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 21, 2016)

Whew!  A long day now passed.  Up at 0500 to hustle the partner to get ready to go to the surgery for his ankle.  I didn't notice until we were already on the road that he hadn't brushed his teeth.  At least I got him to wash his hair yesterday.  He made it through surgery and was ready for pickup shortly after noon.  Of course, I was ecstatic to have dragged the first load of nastiness from his place to the dump.  The secret to clearing out a hoarder's hoard is to do it when they cannot see what you are doing.  Since they seldom know exactly what they have, or where they have it, it's difficult for them to determine what they are missing.  I found two revolvers in his place.  He knew where one was, but had lost track of the second one.  I have now safeguarded both.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 22, 2016)

Good to see 007 back for a visit.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 22, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
For every happiness for Sherry and WQ,
Sherry’s Mom,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
Mr. And Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Gracie's eye surgery and stop smoking project,
Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Nosmo's eye surgery,
Sixfoot's bad back,
Rod, GW's partner,
Peach and her family for comfort,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 22, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



We have a Bass Pro Shops here too.  I like going there.  They have all kinds of cool things and there is a nature trail out back, and they have a couple of huge fish tanks with bass and stuff.  Also, there is a giant stuffed grizzly bear.  Awesome.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 22, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Whew!  A long day now passed.  Up at 0500 to hustle the partner to get ready to go to the surgery for his ankle.  I didn't notice until we were already on the road that he hadn't brushed his teeth.  At least I got him to wash his hair yesterday.  He made it through surgery and was ready for pickup shortly after noon.  Of course, I was ecstatic to have dragged the first load of nastiness from his place to the dump.  The secret to clearing out a hoarder's hoard is to do it when they cannot see what you are doing.  Since they seldom know exactly what they have, or where they have it, it's difficult for them to determine what they are missing.  I found two revolvers in his place.  He knew where one was, but had lost track of the second one.  I have now safeguarded both.



Yikes.  Sounds like this guy might need some help.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 22, 2016)

I'm getting ready to go to bed now.  Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## mdk (Apr 22, 2016)

Happy Friday everyone! I have big plans in the kitchen today. I got all the trappings for canning and a very sexy dinner. I love being in the kitchen all day! Cheers!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 22, 2016)

mdk said:


> Happy Friday everyone! I have big plans in the kitchen today. I got all the trappings for canning and a very sexy dinner. I love being in the kitchen all day! Cheers!



Good morning all.  And you still can stuff mdk?  Is your garden already producing?  Used to the grocery stores etc. all had huge displays of Mason jars and other canning supplies but you don't see them so much anymore.  What do you put up?


----------



## mdk (Apr 22, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Friday everyone! I have big plans in the kitchen today. I got all the trappings for canning and a very sexy dinner. I love being in the kitchen all day! Cheers!
> ...



Indeed. I love it. My garden is in the very early stages, but I stopped at a local farm and purchased a bunch of pickling cucumbers/veggies. I am canning pickles, hot gardenia, and, stuffed hot pepper with sauerkraut.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 22, 2016)

mdk said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Mmmm okay.  I use pickles  quite a bit, but don't think I have any recipes calling for hot gardenia and I'm sure stuffed hot pepper with sauerkraut is an acquired taste?  I do admire your ambition.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 22, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Morning !
> ...




Thank you for asking and thank you for your thoughts and prayers. 
He is going to a urologist.
We want to know if something else might be going on for this to happen every 5 to 7 years. Maybe it can be taken care of so he does not get these infections again.

It sounds like a long time to me too, but my cousin was so busy the day he called. He had to take his own Mom to the doctor and deal with my Moms death on the same day.
I will find out why later in a day or two when he calls again.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 22, 2016)

Human ashes have an expiration date?  I guess it kind of makes sense.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 22, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Sauerkraut's an acquired taste.......


----------



## Dhara (Apr 22, 2016)

My wife and I are looking forward to  about 20 hours of kid free time when they go to bio dad's for an overnight.  Then we're all going on an overnight together.  Lots of pool time for the kids, dinner out, (compliments of a dear friend, as an adoption present), movie and shopping.  Big city stuff.

It's raining now, and we've had a good amount of rain this winter.  Still a drought but a much safer year all around.

Love and blessings to all,

Dhara


----------



## Kat (Apr 22, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...




I like it.


----------



## Kat (Apr 22, 2016)

Dhara said:


> My wife and I are looking forward to  about 20 hours of kid free time when they go to bio dad's for an overnight.  Then we're all going on an overnight together.  Lots of pool time for the kids, dinner out, (compliments of a dear friend, as an adoption present), movie and shopping.  Big city stuff.
> 
> It's raining now, and we've had a good amount of rain this winter.  Still a drought but a much safer year all around.
> 
> ...




Have fun!


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 22, 2016)

Kat said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I used to make kielbasa & kraut for my WWII unit, Polish style.  It was made with apples and brown sugar so it was slightly sweet, that wasn't bad.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 22, 2016)

Yesterday was warm, got up to the 80s with little to no breeze so it got pretty warm in the house even with the fans all going.  Went to bed at 4am and slept under the sheet only.  Today's supposed to get up to the upper 80s again but we have a nice strong breeze so it's keeping it nice in the house.  
Put in a service order to have the HVAC company turn on the swamp coolers (connect the water supply and open the vent feeds) and summerize the furnaces.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 22, 2016)

mdk said:


> Happy Friday everyone! I have big plans in the kitchen today. I got all the trappings for canning and a very sexy dinner. I love being in the kitchen all day! Cheers!


Right now I would love spending 3 or 4 days in bed.......  sleeping.......  

(So no, that wasn't a pickup line.......)


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 22, 2016)

mdk might provide you with some restful piano pieces...


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 22, 2016)

I am not saying this is a rural area, but there was a two state car chase that ended up in a county swamp.  Mobile meth lab.


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 22, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




I like to make it with smoked sausage...let it simmer quite a while...


----------



## mdk (Apr 22, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> mdk might provide you with some restful piano pieces...



Damn. There goes any ragtime. lol


----------



## mdk (Apr 22, 2016)

blackhawk said:


> View attachment 72551



I am on my third glass of wine already. I can't spend all day in the kitchen without opening a bottle of nice wine. Cheers!


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 22, 2016)

Kat said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


Done that too, let it simmer on low all day long.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 22, 2016)

Not a fan of the old sauerkraut.  My grampy used to make it all the time, and he loved it.  He also liked sardines.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 22, 2016)

I am so glad I have the night off.  I am absolutely exhausted.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 22, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I am so glad I have the night off.  I am absolutely exhausted.



Winner on your night off.  Not on being exhausted.  But I recommend you do something for Chris tonight--something that regenerates your soul and makes you happy--before hitting the sack.  Have you seen the new Disney movie, "Cinderella?"  That does it for me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 22, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Not a fan of the old sauerkraut.  My grampy used to make it all the time, and he loved it.  He also liked sardines.



LOL.  We used to joke that the sauerkraut fans also snacked on sardines with crackers.  But blessedly they never cooked them together.

Another joke was that if house guests stayed too long, you gave them a meal of wieners and sauerkraut and that usually solved the problem.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 22, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


The tanks here feature trout and salmon.  I suppose indigenous species are preferred.  Both Bass Pro and Cabela's have the most amazing wildlife dioramas.  I think Cabelas has a Beluga whale on display, too.  I like going to both, although Cabelas is off my beaten path, requiring a drive to South Anchorage.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 22, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Whew!  A long day now passed.  Up at 0500 to hustle the partner to get ready to go to the surgery for his ankle.  I didn't notice until we were already on the road that he hadn't brushed his teeth.  At least I got him to wash his hair yesterday.  He made it through surgery and was ready for pickup shortly after noon.  Of course, I was ecstatic to have dragged the first load of nastiness from his place to the dump.  The secret to clearing out a hoarder's hoard is to do it when they cannot see what you are doing.  Since they seldom know exactly what they have, or where they have it, it's difficult for them to determine what they are missing.  I found two revolvers in his place.  He knew where one was, but had lost track of the second one.  I have now safeguarded both.
> ...


Oh, he does.  But he does not acknowledge his problems and therefore does not need help.  He doesn't have many friends.  I guess I'm a sucker for a "helpless" stray.  At least he's learning to say "Thank You".


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 22, 2016)

mdk said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


People cannot believe how sauerkraut is made.  Just salt and cabbage!?  Really?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 22, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


i
I use sautéed onions, apples and cardamom in my sauerkraut.  Also sweetens it up.  Then I usually cook either pork chops or brats in the sauerkraut.  Served with German-style potato salad...perfect!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 22, 2016)

Well, I've been proving to the partner that I am not some lazy drunk, doing nothing all day between work, and work.  I've started a batch of yoghurt and some feta cheese.  I've baked a couple dozen banana nut muffins to take to work, and I'm getting ready to go take care of the critters.  Now that he's restricted to "foot elevated", and no load-bearing on his broken ankle, he's forced to observe how I spend my days when he isn't "supervising".
The place smells _great_, though.  Cooking breakfast and baking always makes it smell marvelous around here.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 22, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I am so glad I have the night off.  I am absolutely exhausted.
> ...



I'm actually making myself some dinner right now.  I had a pork roast that I was going to save until tomorrow, but I decided to cook it up tonight because it's easy.  Just season it and throw it in the oven.  The most work was peeling and cutting my potatoes for mashed potatoes.  Have to have mashed potatoes with pork roast.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 22, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


Can't stand cardamom, used to use brown sugar, apples, onions, taters, carrots, summer sausage or kielbasa.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 22, 2016)

I've only actually tried sauerkraut when I was a kid, but I remember it being not so great.  Lol.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 22, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I've only actually tried sauerkraut when I was a kid, but I remember it being not so great.  Lol.


The way I cook it is the only way I can eat it otherwise forget it, not touching the stuff.  
Generally I just sauté cabbage with onions, sweet peppers, shredded carrots, salt, pepper and garlic with summer sausage/brats.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 22, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I've only actually tried sauerkraut when I was a kid, but I remember it being not so great.  Lol.
> ...



I've never been a big fan of cabbage.  My mother used to make me eat it on St. Patty's day with Corned beef.  Corned beef and cabbage EVERY St. Patrick's day.  Lol.  She just cooked it in water with salt and pepper and we would put vinegar in it.  It was pretty slimy.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 22, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Yeah, that's not the way to cook corned beef and cabbage.......

The wife is like you but will not come within 10 feet of cabbage, peas, or beans (other than green beans).


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 22, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I feel the same about beans.    Peas are okay, as long as they aren't canned peas.  Ewww . . . canned peas are so gross.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 22, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Sounds good.  I have a hard time motivating myself to cook just for me.  But I love to cook when there is at least one other person.  Tonight we're having our house specialty of vegetable beef stew with cornbread.  About 30 more minutes now.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 22, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Yeah, part of our traditional "boiled dinner."  Unboilievable.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 22, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I love beef stew with dumplings and cornbread.  That sounds delicious.  I have to go now.  My dinner is just about ready and I have to mash my taters and get everything ready.  TTYL!    Enjoy your dinner!


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 22, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I am so glad I have the night off.  I am absolutely exhausted.



If it is an accomplishment tired it is a good thing, if it is they sucked the life out of me tired, I am going to need names and addresses of people you don't want at work on Monday.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 22, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I am so glad I have the night off.  I am absolutely exhausted.
> ...



Nothing like that.  Just had a stressful week.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 22, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I will try to rid us all of stress on Sunday morning with a one year old's birthday picture at cake time.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 22, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Your granddaughter?  Happy birthday to her!  I love baby pics!


----------



## Pogo (Apr 22, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I put cardamom seeds in my coffee grinder, every day.  Yum.

Sometimes I even put coffee beans in there too, when I feel wild....


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 22, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Miss Ellie, Harper's younger sister.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 22, 2016)

Her hair sticks straight out, mix a little frosting in there and it should be a good picture.  I was over to their house Wednesday to help with some home improvements pre party.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 22, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I use mine for cinnamon sticks.  Those are impossible to grind without one.  It would take all day!


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 22, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Weirdo......


----------



## Kat (Apr 22, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...





Ohhh I LOVE good German potato salad. Haven't had that in a long time.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 22, 2016)

Good night everybody.  No changes to the vigil list from last night.  Stressful here right now - we have the house completely torn up by cleaning out closets, sorting for donations, etc. and the appraiser wants to be here Tuesday to do appraisal on the house inside and out.  So I had three days to get ready yes?  No. . .daughter-in-law and granddaughter arriving here Sunday, so I have to do it all tomorrow.  Also other issues and schedules are stacking up for the rest of the month. . . .and. . .

There's worse problems to have for sure and my blessings far outweigh this extra stressful patch.  But this too shall pass.  I really do love you guys.  But I think I'll put myself to sleep tonight with that stress busting Cinderella movie.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 22, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night everybody.  No changes to the vigil list from last night.  Stressful here right now - we have the house completely torn up by cleaning out closets, sorting for donations, etc. and the appraiser wants to be here Tuesday to do appraisal on the house inside and out.  So I had three days to get ready yes?  No. . .daughter-in-law and granddaughter arriving here Sunday, so I have to do it all tomorrow.  Also other issues and schedules are stacking up for the rest of the month. . . .and. . .
> 
> There's worse problems to have for sure and my blessings far outweigh this extra stressful patch.  But this too shall pass.  I really do love you guys.  But I think I'll put myself to sleep tonight with that stress busting Cinderella movie.



Good luck to you!  Nightie night!


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 22, 2016)

It is raining and thundering and lightening here right now, but it is sooo warm.  I'm loving it!


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 23, 2016)

Kat said:


> Ohhh I LOVE good German potato salad. Haven't had that in a long time.



Mrs. Liberty makes an excellent German potato salad.  Best on day two.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 23, 2016)

Good morning all.  I'm armed with Pinesol in a bucket, mop, Windex, and trying to figure out what to do with all the many big bags of stuff to be donated until the Salvation Army or whomever comes to pick it all up.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 23, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> I have a hard time motivating myself to cook just for me.  But I love to cook when there is at least one other person.  Tonight we're having our house specialty of vegetable beef stew with cornbread.  About 30 more minutes now.



I have not cooked anything for years, and then all I did was steam vegetables. Now I am too lazy to even do that so I eat chicken salad every day. When I run out of chicken I heat up  tins of spaghetti and meat stew.
It only takes ten minutes to heat up a couple of tins and that is as close as I get to actual cooking.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 23, 2016)

No ! No ! No! Windows 10 is telling me it will download tonight, and not giving me the option to cancel it.
The bastards !


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 23, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> No ! No ! No! Windows 10 is telling me it will download tonight, and not giving me the option to cancel it.
> The bastards !



It will be okay.  All your stuff will still run and you might be able to run some stuff you haven't been able to run with Win 7.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 23, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I have a hard time motivating myself to cook just for me.  But I love to cook when there is at least one other person.  Tonight we're having our house specialty of vegetable beef stew with cornbread.  About 30 more minutes now.
> ...



I'm not all that fond of canned soups and stuff though, except to incorporate into various recipes.  So I either go out for a decent meal or live on popcorn and peanut butter/honey sandwiches.   I hope I precede Hombre in death to ensure that I won't starve myself due to lack of motivation.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 23, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> No ! No ! No! Windows 10 is telling me it will download tonight, and not giving me the option to cancel it.
> The bastards !



Change your update settings.  Turn off automatic updates.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 23, 2016)

Featured as the No.1 story on AOL news today.  Would you?  Could you?  Notice the little hole that presumably will be covered up after. . . .


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 23, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Easy enough to make a roast.  Just season it and throw in the oven for an hour so.  Walla!


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 23, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Featured as the No.1 story on AOL news today.  Would you?  Could you?  Notice the little hole that presumably will be covered up after. . . .



I guess when you've gotta go, you've gotta go.    Doesn't look like there are too many options there in the desert.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 23, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I know.  But you have to go buy it, season it, find a pan to put it in, etc.  And then find something to put with it to eat it as just plain meat with nothing else doesn't work for me.  With a peanut butter sandwich though, I don't feel guilty when I don't add sides.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 23, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Featured as the No.1 story on AOL news today.  Would you?  Could you?  Notice the little hole that presumably will be covered up after. . . .
> ...



Maybe they're on a beach?  But there are other tents around.  I could see it out in the woods or somewhere that nobody else was around.   But right there in the open?  I'm really old fashioned about things like that.  But yeah, if you gotta go. . . . .


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 23, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I've been know to drop a few cardamom seeds into the coffee grinder, too.  Adds a bit of zest.  I might also add some pure cocoa to the beans before grinding, too.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 23, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night everybody.  No changes to the vigil list from last night.  Stressful here right now - we have the house completely torn up by cleaning out closets, sorting for donations, etc. and the appraiser wants to be here Tuesday to do appraisal on the house inside and out.  So I had three days to get ready yes?  No. . .daughter-in-law and granddaughter arriving here Sunday, so I have to do it all tomorrow.  Also other issues and schedules are stacking up for the rest of the month. . . .and. . .
> 
> There's worse problems to have for sure and my blessings far outweigh this extra stressful patch.  But this too shall pass.  I really do love you guys.  But I think I'll put myself to sleep tonight with that stress busting Cinderella movie.


The newest "Cinderella" movie?  Have a good sleep, Foxy.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 23, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night everybody.  No changes to the vigil list from last night.  Stressful here right now - we have the house completely torn up by cleaning out closets, sorting for donations, etc. and the appraiser wants to be here Tuesday to do appraisal on the house inside and out.  So I had three days to get ready yes?  No. . .daughter-in-law and granddaughter arriving here Sunday, so I have to do it all tomorrow.  Also other issues and schedules are stacking up for the rest of the month. . . .and. . .
> ...



Yes, it's great.  But I grew up on all the great fairy tales and they were my escape when I was a kid--magical lands, princes, princesses, happy endings, all of it.  And Cinderella was one of my favorites.  Disney's current interpretation is an exquisitely perfect mix of Disney and reality--they stayed true to the story and what embellishments were added to it were skillfully done and true to the spirit of the story.  Believable characters who don't take themselves too seriously to get into the spirit of the fairy tale.  It does for the fairy tale what "Pirates of the Caribbean" did for all the pirate lore that we all also grew up with or what "A Knight's Tale" did for all the tales of knights and fair maidens..  Those who didn't read all those tales as kids don't get it.  But those of us who did, do.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 23, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Wait. Are you talking about the Tire Porta Pot or a roast???


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 23, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



LOL.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 23, 2016)

Took a drive up to Ruidoso today mostly just to run away for a while.  Hit some of the junk shops and the wife bought some cheap trinkets, retail therapy........

Next Monday she has an interview in alien central......  Roswell......


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 23, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Took a drive up to Ruidoso today mostly just to run away for a while.  Hit some of the junk shops and the wife bought some cheap trinkets, retail therapy........
> 
> Next Monday she has an interview in alien central......  Roswell......



Granted Roswell is not exactly in the midst of where the action is and unless you take a commuter plane to Albuquerque or Lubbock, you have to drive to those places to board a serious flight anywhere.  But you could live in a lot worse places.  Big enough to have most of the amenities. . .but definitely small town.  And it is just a hop and skip in a scenic drive to get to Lincoln or Capitan or Ruidoso.  A long. . .long. . .LONG boring two and a half to three hour drive to Albuquerque from there, but it is four lane the whole way.  And four lanes down to Carlsbad that does have some interesting stuff.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 23, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Took a drive up to Ruidoso today mostly just to run away for a while.  Hit some of the junk shops and the wife bought some cheap trinkets, retail therapy........
> ...


We've been to Roswell a couple of three times so yeah, we're familiar with it.  Not a bad little town and yeah, almost out in the middle of nowhere but doable. 
If I get back into reenacting/living history Lincoln is 45 minutes away and Fort Stanton is an hour away.  The guys at Fort Stanton have invited me to join up with them so we'll see.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 23, 2016)

The potential upside to moving to NM is my odds of being approved for SSDI almost doubles, the downside is (potentially) having to go to Albuquerque for any major VA medical.


----------



## Kat (Apr 23, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Ohhh I LOVE good German potato salad. Haven't had that in a long time.
> ...




Yum...gotta recipe to share??


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 23, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> The potential upside to moving to NM is my odds of being approved for SSDI almost doubles, the downside is (potentially) having to go to Albuquerque for any major VA medical.



That's true, but as previously noted, it is four lane all the way with little traffic.  You can amuse yourself counting antelope in the pastures along the way.  And, there is more and more pressure to allow veterans to use the VA OR their doctor of choice wherever they are.  So maybe that will happen.  Being the regional business hub, Roswell probably has some excellent medical facilities.

And I would think, given the highly specialized nature of Mrs. R's work, unless somebody already was conditioned to places like Roswell, not all that many people would see moving there as an attractive choice.  So that could reduce the competition for that job.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 23, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
For every happiness for Sherry and WQ,
Sherry’s Mom,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
Mr. And Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Gracie's eye surgery and stop smoking project,
Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Nosmo's eye surgery,
Sixfoot's bad back,
Rod, GW's partner,
Peach and her family for comfort,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 24, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we keep vigil for:
> 
> ...



That looks ridiculously difficult to maintain.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 24, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > No ! No ! No! Windows 10 is telling me it will download tonight, and not giving me the option to cancel it.
> ...



I turned off my computer and waited for the time scheduled for download to pass. When I switched back on it had set a new schedule and left the option to cancel it open.
I looked at the page you listed recently that tells you how to turn off scheduling for win 10 and it is complicated. I can stop the notifications, but I am not sure if doing that means you stop the download or it simply does not tell you its going to download. As far as I can see you have to delete files in your registry to stop the download.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 24, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...



Well you would want a lawnmower at ever level of your home I would think.    But it fascinated me.  I can understand growing grass with that shallow a root system, but those trees?  What supports them?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 24, 2016)

And good morning everybody.  I still need to do a bit more maintenance around here before our houseguests arrive early afternoon.  Enjoying my breakfast shake at the moment and thinking about how much more maintenance I think necessary.  We will skip church this morning to be able to get it all done though.  But hope everybody is having a great Sunday.

Our Sandias at sundown last night:


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 24, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



You can stop it from updating to Win10.  I'm running Win7 on this PC (well, I dual boot Linux, but I'm on Win7 right now) and it doesn't ask me to upgrade to 10 and doesn't do it by itself.  Of course, I don't have it set to automatically update, either.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 24, 2016)

Now this is my idea of camping out.  I could live here.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 24, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we keep vigil for:
> 
> ...


Imagine trying to mow that roof?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 24, 2016)

Another week zipped by.  Tonight's dinner will be prepared by my buddy's GF, an average cook.  Best thing about her cooking is IDON"THAFTADOIT!!!  I'm going to propose the partner be included in our weekly rotation, since he's going to be chowing down with us for a while yet.  Even if he can't cook, he can either by the supplies (I'll cook) or order pizza.
Finals week next week.  Two tests, some grading, and I'm done for the summer.  I looked at the schedule for the fall semester and didn't see my name assigned to any classes.  With the new instructor on board, they may not need (or be able to afford) an adjunct.  I suppose I'll miss the supplemental income a bit, but having my weekends for my projects will be more than enough compensation for that loss.
Spring has sprung here.  We've been logging record high temps for the longest time period.  Gorbal warming is never unwelcome in a place where there's usually snow on the ground until mid-May.


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 24, 2016)

How you feel when your having a bad hair day.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 24, 2016)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 24, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The potential upside to moving to NM is my odds of being approved for SSDI almost doubles, the downside is (potentially) having to go to Albuquerque for any major VA medical.
> ...



Why would someone in Roswell drive for hours?  Kind of defeats the spacecraft availability.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 24, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Pretty sure we'll have access to a Stargate.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 24, 2016)

Make sure you try this.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 24, 2016)

Yes, I was just a sci-fi nerd and I am okay with that.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 24, 2016)

Okay, as promised.

A lot less frosting on the grand daughter than I was hoping for.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 25, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> View attachment 72790
> 
> Okay, as promised.
> 
> A lot less frosting on the grand daughter than I was hoping for.



Adorable.  I bet you are some grandpa.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 25, 2016)

Good night everybody.  House guests just turned in and midnight approaches. I'm ready to find my pillow.  Sweet dreams all.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 25, 2016)

Testing, testing ! yes I am still here, I just succumbed to the pressure and updated to windows 10.
Edit, bummer ! my email account with outlook express does not work now.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Now this is my idea of camping out.  I could live here.


I could live in that too!


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 25, 2016)

So ! I fixed my email by opening a new account with the same address, but I inadvertently caused my computer to need to use my Microsoft password every time I switch on. Now I cannot find out how to get my computer to start up without a password, and its bloody annoying


EDIT: I done did it. I got my computer to start without a local password. But don't ask me how.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 25, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> View attachment 72790
> 
> Okay, as promised.
> 
> A lot less frosting on the grand daughter than I was hoping for.



Awww.  She's so adorable.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 25, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> So ! I fixed my email by opening a new account with the same address, but I inadvertently caused my computer to need to use my Microsoft password every time I switch on. Now I cannot find out how to get my computer to start up without a password, and its bloody annoying



Computer stuff is ALWAYS annoying.  I can't tell you how many times I've wanted to throw it out a window.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 25, 2016)

Happy Monday!  I'm heading off to sleepy land now!    SYL coffee shoppers!


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 25, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Happy Monday!  I'm heading off to sleepy land now!    SYL coffee shoppers!



I need a sleep too, I got up at six AM and downloaded windows 10 for two hours while watching a totally political propaganda film from 1949 about communist activities in America. Then I spent two more hours sorting out windows 10. Now I need an afternoon nap.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 25, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Testing, testing ! yes I am still here, I just succumbed to the pressure and updated to windows 10.
> Edit, bummer ! my email account with outlook express does not work now.


No more Outlook Express, they did away with it with Windows Vista, now you have Windows Live Mail.  
Bottom left (search bar), type in "Windows Live Mail".  You should find all of your emails and contacts there.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 25, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> View attachment 72790
> 
> Okay, as promised.
> 
> A lot less frosting on the grand daughter than I was hoping for.


What are ya keepin' her in the shed fer?


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 25, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 72790
> ...



Garage, lots of outdoor activities for the kids and easier to clean up cake from the floor.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 25, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Testing, testing ! yes I am still here, I just succumbed to the pressure and updated to windows 10.
> ...



I have yet to install 'Microsoft edge' I have done enough scary things for one day, so I am still using internet explorer. But I got my email working.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 25, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


That's what we have house servants for.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 25, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Edge is already installed as is Cortana and all the rest of the bloatware.  Ultimately all the bloatware (except Cortana and Edge) can be safely deleted (uninstalled) if you know how or have the right program.  Edge and Cortana can be (supposedly) turned off however Cortana will still send telemetry (data) to Microsoft even if it's 'off".    
Edge is connected to Internet Explorer.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 25, 2016)

Good morning everybody.  House guests (DIL and granddaughter) still asleep and last night we all agreed they wouldn't be up until they really really wanted to be up.  They'll head home after breakfast.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 25, 2016)

I got some sleep and now I have to grocery shopping and run some errands.  Have a great day!


----------



## Sherry (Apr 25, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> View attachment 72790
> 
> Okay, as promised.
> 
> A lot less frosting on the grand daughter than I was hoping for.



Such a cutie pie!!


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 25, 2016)

The best pizza shop in town went out of business seven years ago. Orlando's Pizza was a mainstay here from 1953. The owner/operator, Orlando, pushed out large Sicilian (square cut) pizza. He was perpetually covered in flour and displayed a .45 revolver on the butcher block counter where he kneaded and rolled the dough. I think the gun would have exploded in his hand if he ever had to fire it as it too was perpetually covered in flour.

Orlando worked the big gas ovens in a mysterious way.  A pan of pizza was slid into the second oven from the top, another was in the top oven and taken out to have mor sauce spread on it then slid into the bottom oven.  Meanwhile, in the third oven, a pan would be taken out and laden with cheese.  Orlando tended to sweat over the pizza and more than once I watched as a bead of sweat rolled down his nose and onto the pie.  In the old days, when smoking held no unpleasant connotation, the ash from his Lucky Strike would flavor the sauce too.  The place smelled of oregano, flour, Brycreem and cigarettes.

I remember as a wee bairn not being able to see over the counter. But Orlando would snap off a piece of dough about the size of a golf ball and toss it to the little kids to play with. Of course those drams of dough went home and eventually got stomped into Mom's carpet. As a teenager, I would visit Orlano's, sometime with a date. Orlando would slip in a couple extra slices if you brought a girlfriend.

Later, as an adult, Orlando and I would discuss the trials and tribulations of the Pittsburgh Pirates. It was fun in the Roberto Clmente and Willie Stargell era, less enjoyable during the 20 years of Pirate losing seasons.

Orlando was a devotee of trivia and would quiz his customers. If you knew what the only man made object visible from space, you could walk out with a few free slices.

The pizza sold for 20 cents a slice and probably cost Orlando a dime to make. Pepperoni and mushroom and extra cheese were the only toppings at Orlando's. 

Every four years the high school alumnae association throws a big all class reunion. Expatriates of my home town flood back home. Everyone wants Orlando's pizza. Alas, I want Orlando's too.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 25, 2016)

Got up this morning, got ready and finally hit the road just before 9AM headed up to Roswell for the wife's interview.  About an hour out, just as we were at the Border Patrol Checkpoint on Rte 54 they called and had to reschedule so we turned around and headed home.  Tomorrow we have to be up by 5 and out the door by 6 at the very latest that should give us about a half hour leeway.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 26, 2016)

Good morning everybody.  Thinking about Ringel and Mrs. R on the road today and have my fingers crossed for them to have a good interview.  Thinking about Peach and her family today as they say the final goodbye to her mom.  Thinking I need to turn off the overhead fan in the office as it is quite chilly this morning and will be cooler than it has been today.  I hear the city trash truck rattling the big roll-a-way trash containers up the street.  Awaiting the appraiser due later this morning.

And thinking that today is like so many days in our collective lives.  Happiness. Sadness. Melancholy.  Excitement, anticipation, hopefulness but also some anxiety.  Inevitably a flash of anger and/or frustration mixed in.  And the mundane that we are all grateful for.

Okay I've waxed philosophical enough for one morning.  Off to see if the coffee is ready. . .


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 26, 2016)

A few more thoughts of Orlando's...

There was no delivery from Orlando's.  There was no phone at Orlando's!  If you wanted pizza, you WENT THERE.  You stood in line, told his assistant how many slices you wanted and any extras you want, then moved along with the line until your pizza was presented to you in a white cardboard box secured by a red gumband.

There was a 17 inch Black and White television fitted out with rabbit ears draped with tin foil so maybe, just maybe a ball game could be seen. 

The pans of pizza were taken from the oven, dutifully sliced into 28 pieces and spatulaed into the boxes.  The boxes themselves were assembled by a variety of town drunks who met up with Orlando in the late afternoon.  A barter system of either free pizza or a couple of bucks was worked out and the drunks would sit in the front window folding and assembling pizza boxes by the score.

There was no dining in at Orlando's.  It was strictly a cash and carry set up.

Orlando died several years ago and left the legendary pizza shop to his son.  The son baked with the same ingredients, minus the Lucky Strike ashes and beads of sweat.  But he made only so much pizza dough every day.  Once he ran out of dough, he would close the shop and that usually happened around 3:00 in the afternoon.  For the last six or seven years of operation, the restrictions became even more dire.  Still no phone, and if you wanted pizza, you had to be there around lunch time and then take the slices back home.  I think he just wanted to make enough money to keep the lights on and make his boat payment.  Any thought of further profit just did not interest him.

And then HE died seven years ago rendering our little Rust Belt town without the fabulous pizza.  But, there's hope.  A new pizza shop just opened in the East End neighborhood.  The sauce tastes remarkably similar to Orlando's.  But the crust is thicker and chewier.  I think they need to start smoking and turn up the heat.


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 26, 2016)

We are experiencing a problem that one might believe we should have had before.  The Spring rains are causing hillsides to slip.  Our town is built on three hillsides.  The one to the west is giving way.  Due to poor soil drainage and the steep slope, the hill is caving in on itself and, so far, has taken four homes along with it.  The foundations are pushed in, front porch roofs have collapsed and water, sewer and gas lines have been ruptured. 

The downhill side of Lisbon street is gone and the city engineers have erected Jersey barricades and a temporary traffic signal.  Heading downhill, one can clearly see the extent of the damage so long as you're stopped at the light. 

We do not have natural disasters here, aside from flooding.  And that effects only those who chose to live close to the river.  It's too wet to have wildfires, too hilly and too far east to suffer tornadoes, and too seismically stable to have earthquakes.  But not stable enough apparently not to have the occasional hillside disaster.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 26, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> We are experiencing a problem that one might believe we should have had before.  The Spring rains are causing hillsides to slip.  Our town is built on three hillsides.  The one to the west is giving way.  Due to poor soil drainage and the steep slope, the hill is caving in on itself and, so far, has taken four homes along with it.  The foundations are pushed in, front porch roofs have collapsed and water, sewer and gas lines have been ruptured.
> 
> The downhill side of Lisbon street is gone and the city engineers have erected Jersey barricades and a temporary traffic signal.  Heading downhill, one can clearly see the extent of the damage so long as you're stopped at the light.
> 
> We do not have natural disasters here, aside from flooding.  And that effects only those who chose to live close to the river.  It's too wet to have wildfires, too hilly and too far east to suffer tornadoes, and too seismically stable to have earthquakes.  But not stable enough apparently not to have the occasional hillside disaster.



Sorry about that Nosmo.  Distressing for it to happen to anybody's town and people.  But you could move here where you wouldn't even have to worry about hillside slippage.  No tornadoes, hurricanes, forest fires, extreme cold, extreme heat, tsunamis, or landslides.  We are extremely seismically stable and the 8 or 9 point strength earthquake that is possible under south Albuquerque is about as likely to occur in our lifetime as the Wyoming cauldron becoming active.  And we do have two Krakatoa strength cataclysmic volcanos within a hundred miles of Albuquerque but those two will most likely remain dormant in our lifetime.

But here you would give up fog and rain and beautiful green terrain and water running under all your bridges.  Static electricity and dust is common with residual smoke from distant forest fires.  The land is harsh and sometimes cruel though it does present its own style of beauty.

Every place has things to commend it.  And some to condemn it I suppose.  Fortunately we don't all choose the same place as the best place or it sure would get crowded.


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > We are experiencing a problem that one might believe we should have had before.  The Spring rains are causing hillsides to slip.  Our town is built on three hillsides.  The one to the west is giving way.  Due to poor soil drainage and the steep slope, the hill is caving in on itself and, so far, has taken four homes along with it.  The foundations are pushed in, front porch roofs have collapsed and water, sewer and gas lines have been ruptured.
> ...


When everything is taken into account, at the end of the day I think I'd rather put up with Spring floods than a drought.  How could I plant the window boxes at Pimplebutt without a reliable source of water?


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 26, 2016)

Literally just got home from Roswell......  Started out with 4 1/2 hours sleep, the wife got less than that, we were out the door by 6 AM.  The interview went well, she has all the required skills in spades but the CEO expressed concerns she'd be bored, she thinks she answered that concern.  Drove back in heavy winds and dust storms, I'm exhausted and ready to take a nap.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 26, 2016)

Had a preliminary hearing set for the divorce at 9 AM in Bay Minette, AL (1 hour drive) I was up at 6:30, a time I more or less forgot existed. I walked into the courthouse at 9 AM and sat for 3 hours before being sent home. Something about another case was expected to last 3 hours and would occupy all of the afternoon schedule. So, I wasted 5 hours including drive time, not to mention, I paid a lawyer $150/hour to sit on her hands.
Yeah, so, I get home and try to take a nap not happening! Gotta be at Doc's at 8. Should be out of there about 3:30 AM.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 26, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Had a preliminary hearing set for the divorce at 9 AM in Bay Minette, AL (1 hour drive) I was up at 6:30, a time I more or less forgot existed. I walked into the courthouse at 9 AM and sat for 3 hours before being sent home. Something about another case was expected to last 3 hours and would occupy all of the afternoon schedule. So, I wasted 5 hours including drive time, not to mention, I paid a lawyer $150/hour to sit on her hands.
> Yeah, so, I get home and try to take a nap not happening! Gotta be at Doc's at 8. Should be out of there about 3:30 AM.



Well we will include you in the frustrated part of my pseudo philosophical musing this morning.  There really should be some kind of compensation for inconveniencing people that way not to mention the expense.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 26, 2016)

Thought I'd just leave this here.






Scrolling the page up and down really makes it move.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 26, 2016)

Okay, just woke up from a 3 hour "nap", musta needed it.  Now about 2 minutes after I posted the last post the wife blurts out a rather sardonic laugh.  They already sent her a thanks, no thanks email........ all of that for naught.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 26, 2016)

Philosophically speaking, I think you all need donuts in your coffee.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 26, 2016)

Date night for Sherry and me tonight.  We went to a seafood place on the Gulf Coast.  Sat at a table outside right near the water.  The food was great....(loved the seafood bisque).  Sherry got the fish and chips and, of course, had a strawberry daiquiri.  









The Temp was about 80 with a nice breeze.  People who hate Florida are nuts.   


Luv ya Sherry.


----------



## Sherry (Apr 26, 2016)

WelfareQueen said:


> Date night for Sherry and me tonight.  We went to a seafood place on the Gulf Coast.  Sat at a table outside right near the water.  The food was great....(loved the seafood bisque).  Sherry got the fish and chips and, of course, had a strawberry daiquiri.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We're just livin' the life, baby. I'm so lucky to have a guy who still loves wooing me.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 26, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> We are experiencing a problem that one might believe we should have had before.  The Spring rains are causing hillsides to slip.  Our town is built on three hillsides.  The one to the west is giving way.  Due to poor soil drainage and the steep slope, the hill is caving in on itself and, so far, has taken four homes along with it.  The foundations are pushed in, front porch roofs have collapsed and water, sewer and gas lines have been ruptured.
> 
> The downhill side of Lisbon street is gone and the city engineers have erected Jersey barricades and a temporary traffic signal.  Heading downhill, one can clearly see the extent of the damage so long as you're stopped at the light.
> 
> We do not have natural disasters here, aside from flooding.  And that effects only those who chose to live close to the river.  It's too wet to have wildfires, too hilly and too far east to suffer tornadoes, and too seismically stable to have earthquakes.  But not stable enough apparently not to have the occasional hillside disaster.


Landslides suck, too.  Welcome to the wunnerfool world of Nature. 
Sorry to hear how your town is suffering.  How are things in your part of town, NoSmo?


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (Apr 26, 2016)

This is one of the many things that makes fishing fun.


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 26, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > We are experiencing a problem that one might believe we should have had before.  The Spring rains are causing hillsides to slip.  Our town is built on three hillsides.  The one to the west is giving way.  Due to poor soil drainage and the steep slope, the hill is caving in on itself and, so far, has taken four homes along with it.  The foundations are pushed in, front porch roofs have collapsed and water, sewer and gas lines have been ruptured.
> ...


As far as I know, the soil is solid under Pimplebutt.  But I do know that my town is riddled by unmapped and abandoned clay mines.  Subsidence rather than soil drainage is the concern.

The hillside slippage happened on the far west side of town, one of the three hills upon which my town sits.  We have steep ravines that came about after the glaciers that scoured out the Great Lakes stopped (a point geologists call the Terminal Moraine) and began to melt.  The resulting run off made our ravines.  If you stand on top of the ridges, you can clearly see that everything would be relatively level and flat had it not been for glacier activity.

Where I live is on the east face of the center hill.  My house faces north, so the rising sun lights up the kitchen side and floods into the right side of the living room.  From those two rooms, I can see Pennsylvania and West Virginia.

The slippage happened on Lisbon Street in th west end.  Lisbon Street was scratched along side of the slope.  The downhill side of Lisbon is what slipped taking out four homes there.  The state geologists just issued a report stating the cause is poor soil drainage and the steepness of the roadbed.  Oddly enough, the gas utility had just completed excavation and installation of new gas lines in that neighborhood.  While I trust science and the geologist report, I am suspicious of the contractors doing the gas line installation.  Who knows?  Maybe they did not backfill and compact correctly.  Maybe they left a cut open too long.  So long as the official report calls it an act of nature, liability claims cannot be brought by the home owners.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 26, 2016)

blackhawk said:


> This is one of the many things that makes fishing fun.



I see what you mean, that fish has a strange tan line.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 26, 2016)

gallantwarrior 

Check yer pm!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 27, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Thought I'd just leave this here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weird.  It moves just looking at it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 27, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, just woke up from a 3 hour "nap", musta needed it.  Now about 2 minutes after I posted the last post the wife blurts out a rather sardonic laugh.  They already sent her a thanks, no thanks email........ all of that for naught.



So sorry Ringel.  I was really hoping that one would work for you.  But the right job is out there.  I just know it.  That ex-boss from hell isn't sabotaging you is he?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 27, 2016)

Sherry said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Date night for Sherry and me tonight.  We went to a seafood place on the Gulf Coast.  Sat at a table outside right near the water.  The food was great....(loved the seafood bisque).  Sherry got the fish and chips and, of course, had a strawberry daiquiri.
> ...



Well you two deserve each other and I mean that in a good way.  And I fully expect that years on down the line you will still be making posts like this.  Also happy to have the two of you back in the Coffee Shop.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 27, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
For every happiness for Sherry and WQ,
Sherry’s Mom,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
Mr. And Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Gracie's eye surgery and stop smoking project,
Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Nosmo's eye surgery,
Sixfoot's bad back,
Rod, GW's partner,
Peach and her family for comfort,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 27, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, just woke up from a 3 hour "nap", musta needed it.  Now about 2 minutes after I posted the last post the wife blurts out a rather sardonic laugh.  They already sent her a thanks, no thanks email........ all of that for naught.
> ...


No she isn't.  The biggest problem we run into is we both have worked contracts for over 10 years and it was (up until 2012) very lucrative.  Now she's looking for something more permanent and stable and that's always a question that comes up, "why do you want to quit contracting?"  So it's obviously a concern to the employer.  That and her biggest issue is she's typically so overqualified for most of these positions they think she may move on at the first hint of more money.  Heck we're looking to settle down somewhere preferably here in the southwest, seems the high desert is kinda growing on both of us.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 27, 2016)

Sherry said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Date night for Sherry and me tonight.  We went to a seafood place on the Gulf Coast.  Sat at a table outside right near the water.  The food was great....(loved the seafood bisque).  Sherry got the fish and chips and, of course, had a strawberry daiquiri.
> ...


I wooed my wife the other day, cleaned out the vacuum........


----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


Who woulda thunk I would wind up adoring both of these two people?


----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2016)

WQ, I feel so bad for our past head bumpings. But..I like to think that one thing leads to another and maybe head bumps pushed you into the direction of Sherry and now you are so happy and not so sad and lonely any more. You found the love of your life. I am so happy about that. And so sorry for any past miscommunications.

Sherry, you have always been a power gal. Smart, funny, witty, and a pleasure. I always loved seeing you around and posting alongside with.

I guess just seeing you two together..and married...just gives me a case of the happies.


----------



## 007 (Apr 27, 2016)

So how many people would get excited about a cement mixer? Well, I am. Went to an auction done by the cousins and scored a pretty decent mixer. The barrel and bushings and drive mechanism are all in great shape, and the rest just needs a little of my TLC magic. The motor has to be moved because it doesn't belong where it is, and it needs a new cord, and it needs some kind of retractable leveling foot, moving handles and a tow tongue all fabricated, and should be cleaned up and painted. Will look a lot different by the time I'm done with it, then I'll put it to work. Been looking for a decent cement mixer for about 3 years now. I have projects that require cement all around here, and wasn't going to have a huge truck back onto the property and sink huge tire ruts all over, and I didn't want to mix one bag at a time in a wheel barrow with a hoe. I'm all set now...


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 27, 2016)

Gracie said:


> WQ, I feel so bad for our past head bumpings. But..I like to think that one thing leads to another and maybe head bumps pushed you into the direction of Sherry and now you are so happy and not so sad and lonely any more. You found the love of your life. I am so happy about that. And so sorry for any past miscommunications.
> 
> Sherry, you have always been a power gal. Smart, funny, witty, and a pleasure. I always loved seeing you around and posting alongside with.
> 
> I guess just seeing you two together..and married...just gives me a case of the happies.




Gracie, I have always considered you a friend.  So has Sherry.    We have both been through the divorce rodeo with crazy ex-spouses (and I do mean crazy).  We know how lucky we are.  Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 27, 2016)

Personally, I though Sherry spent too much time doing her toenails...


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 27, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Personally, I though Sherry spent too much time doing her toenails...



But they sure were pretty.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 27, 2016)

007 said:


> So how many people would get excited about a cement mixer? Well, I am. Went to an auction done by the cousins and scored a pretty decent mixer. The barrel and bushings and drive mechanism are all in great shape, and the rest just needs a little of my TLC magic. The motor has to be moved because it doesn't belong where it is, and it needs a new cord, and it needs some kind of retractable leveling foot, moving handles and a tow tongue all fabricated, and should be cleaned up and painted. Will look a lot different by the time I'm done with it, then I'll put it to work. Been looking for a decent cement mixer for about 3 years now. I have projects that require cement all around here, and wasn't going to have a huge truck back onto the property and sink huge tire ruts all over, and I didn't want to mix one bag at a time in a wheel barrow with a hoe. I'm all set now...



Well congratulations on your new cement mixer and of course you're excited about it.  You're a guy.  Guys are like that.  Hombre gets excited over a new hammer.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 27, 2016)

For $100k I would stay more than a month.  A month would be a piece of cake.  All I would need would be some drawing/painting materials, my guitar, some good books, some writing material, a fishing pole.  I would prefer it not to be hurricane season, but wow. . .I could do this easily.


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 27, 2016)

Now this is how you get people to slow down in construction zones or at least how you get men to,


----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2016)

gallantwarrior 

Check yer pm again, lol.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 28, 2016)

Good morning all.  Overcast here, a shower possible.  Looks like we're entering into a wetter period--that is relative for us of course as a few sprinkles is considered wet here--and much cooler--back down into the 50's and low 60's for the next several days.  I'm figuring this is our last spring cold snap.

Hope everybody is well and looking forward to a good Thursday.  The weekend approaches.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 28, 2016)

007 said:


> So how many people would get excited about a cement mixer? Well, I am. Went to an auction done by the cousins and scored a pretty decent mixer. The barrel and bushings and drive mechanism are all in great shape, and the rest just needs a little of my TLC magic. The motor has to be moved because it doesn't belong where it is, and it needs a new cord, and it needs some kind of retractable leveling foot, moving handles and a tow tongue all fabricated, and should be cleaned up and painted. Will look a lot different by the time I'm done with it, then I'll put it to work. Been looking for a decent cement mixer for about 3 years now. I have projects that require cement all around here, and wasn't going to have a huge truck back onto the property and sink huge tire ruts all over, and I didn't want to mix one bag at a time in a wheel barrow with a hoe. I'm all set now...


There's nothing as sweet as finding what you want at an auction.  Well done!


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 28, 2016)

2 late nights in a row and I NEED Thursday. The poker gods were kind last night and earned a nice portion of the $760 pot.
Some regulars came in with 6 or 7 others for an impromptu birthday party that required some loud music and dancing and some serious drinking and what is typically a slow night turned into our best Wednesday ever. 
Cleaning up after that took a couple hours and we left at 4 AM.
It's raining here and has been for a couple hours. 1.2" of it so far. It looks like it should clear out by midnight, but I will not be mowing the lawn today.


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 28, 2016)

The greenhouses are open at last!  I suppose Mother's Day being a week from Sunday has something to do with it.  Our last frost happens in mid-May around here, so I will not be wearing a blister on my credit card this weekend buying flowers for the World Famous Pimplebutt Flower display.

Rather, I will buy Mom some of her favorite coleus in red, green and variegated tones for the planters flanking the front door at the Big House.

I use the simple rule of thumb for her planters: thrillers, fillers and spillers.  A grand tall variety anchors down the middle.  Multi-colored plants fill in the rest of the pots while an asparagus vine spills over the side.  Simple yet effective.

My Brooklyn friend is coming here again this summer to go to the bi-annual Pig Roast and the Shaker Woods craft festival come early August.  She asked last night about going to a Pirates game.  No need to twist my arm there!  One of the home games during her visit is also Pup Night.  Dog owners can bring their mutts and curs to PNC Park.  They set up a special section out in the left field bleachers and give away dog related swag like bandannas, collapsible drinking bowls and collars.  Daisy the Mutt has never ever shown any interest in baseball, but with all those other dogs to sniff and play with, I'm guessing she would have a grand night out at the ball yard.

My friend, however, likes the whole Pittsburgh experience.  That involves parking at Station Square which is hard against the south bank of the Monongahela, and then taking the boat over around the Point to the landing in front of PNC Park.  I'm not sure that the water taxi allows dogs, no matter how cute and friendly.  It might be a lonely night at home for Daisy.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 28, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> The greenhouses are open at last!  I suppose Mother's Day being a week from Sunday has something to do with it.  Our last frost happens in mid-May around here, so I will not be wearing a blister on my credit card this weekend buying flowers for the World Famous Pimplebutt Flower display.
> 
> Rather, I will buy Mom some of her favorite coleus in red, green and variegated tones for the planters flanking the front door at the Big House.
> 
> ...



I think our mdk is from Pittsburg so he probably has experienced all that.   You do paint a wonderful word picture of a great night out.  And I'm not even really a baseball fan, but I would enjoy what you describe.


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 28, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > The greenhouses are open at last!  I suppose Mother's Day being a week from Sunday has something to do with it.  Our last frost happens in mid-May around here, so I will not be wearing a blister on my credit card this weekend buying flowers for the World Famous Pimplebutt Flower display.
> ...


If my few words paint a picture for you, imagine how many words I would have to use to describe the view from the grandstands at PNC.








That's the Clemente Bridge stretching from center field to right, but really over the Allegheny River.  It used to be called the Sixth Street Bridge, but the baseball field made that sound too pedestrian.  The tallest building rising above it is the USX Tower, formerly the US Steel building.  At 64 stories, it is the tallest building between New York and Chicago.

The sun sets over first base, fireworks are launched from a barge moored on the river just over the right field fence and the boats dock right beyond the right field foul pole.

The park holds about 35,000 and tickets go fast these days.  Before the 2013 season,you could get box seats just above third base by walking up to the ticket windows and asking for the best seats still available.  This season I had better start now to find seats for a game in August.


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 28, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > The greenhouses are open at last!  I suppose Mother's Day being a week from Sunday has something to do with it.  Our last frost happens in mid-May around here, so I will not be wearing a blister on my credit card this weekend buying flowers for the World Famous Pimplebutt Flower display.
> ...


Incidentally Foxy, it's Pittsburg*H.  *I know you're in Albuquerque (which is tough enough to spell), but Pittsburgh has been proud of the "H" at the end for better than 120 years.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 28, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Whoops.  So sorry.  We lived for several years in Pittsburg (no "h") Kansas and I really have to think about it to not automatically spell it that way--and my spell checker doesn't object to the smaller version either.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 28, 2016)

Those sneaky silent hs...


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 28, 2016)

What does a cup of joe cost in here?


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 28, 2016)

Here you go, prescription strength, welcome.


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 28, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> What does a cup of joe cost in here?


If the local NPR radio station is accurate in its estimation of coffee costs compared to expected donations, around $300!

Every Spring and Autumn, the local NPR stations have fund raisers.  They tell me that for the cost of a cup of coffee each day, I could feel less guilty about listening to their station.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 28, 2016)

I was married and helped raise to kids...

Guilt does not work on me...

Cash and carry kind of guy...


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 28, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> What does a cup of joe cost in here?



It's free!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 28, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> What does a cup of joe cost in here?



Welcome to the Coffee Shop Ridgerunner.  We're happy you found us.  As Nosmo explained, the cost of a cup of coffee can be relative, but here for first timers, you receive a complimentary beverage along with a hopefully warm welcome.  (All our other stuff is free too, but we want you to feel special today. )  So join right in.  As soon as folks figure out you're not just a 'drive by' and are here to stay, you'll be adopted as family.  And we hope your experience with USMB will be a good one.  This is your refuge from the sometimes craziness out there on the rest of the board.

Your first timer's complimentary beverage:


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 28, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > What does a cup of joe cost in here?
> ...



Well Foxfyre sure do appreciate the hospitality. I also hope this is the beginning of a long a fruitful relationship with new cyber friends. Thanks again for the warm welcome.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 28, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > What does a cup of joe cost in here?
> ...


They told me something like that years ago. I stopped listening. No guilt and money for cigars.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 28, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...


Welcome aboard, Ridgerunner. The coffe is pretty good here, but if you fancy either MUCH stronger coffee or a cold refreshing adult beverage, my bar is right down the street.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 28, 2016)

Well Coffee Shoppers, today is April 28, 2016. 28 years ago today I drank 3 shots of Jack Daniel's and 4 Budweisers and headed off to Edgehill in Newport, Rhode Island. I have not had a drink since. Damn! I'm thirsty!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 28, 2016)

*Thanks Ernie...

Top Shelf Gin, Schweppes, in a Bucket, NFL

Good tunes on the Juke Box

Not hard to please.  *


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 28, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Well Coffee Shoppers, today is April 28, 2016. 28 years ago today I drank 3 shots of Jack Daniel's and 4 Budweisers and headed off to Edgehill in Newport, Rhode Island. I have not had a drink since. Damn! I'm thirsty!



Congrats Ernie...


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 28, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Well Coffee Shoppers, today is April 28, 2016. 28 years ago today I drank 3 shots of Jack Daniel's and 4 Budweisers and headed off to Edgehill in Newport, Rhode Island. I have not had a drink since. Damn! I'm thirsty!



Stay thirsty my friend.  And happy birthday.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 28, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > What does a cup of joe cost in here?
> ...



Be careful though, the waffles cost an arm and a leg!


----------



## Sherry (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 28, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> *Thanks Ernie...
> 
> Top Shelf Gin, Schweppes, in a Bucket, NFL
> 
> ...


Tanqueray or Bombay Sapphire?Music from Jerry Lee Lewis to today's (what they call) hits with of course a bit of country thrown in. If you ever find yourself on the Gulf Coast, stop by Doc Holliday's in Foley, AL.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 28, 2016)

Sherry said:


>


Friday? That's my Monday.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 28, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Well Coffee Shoppers, today is April 28, 2016. 28 years ago today I drank 3 shots of Jack Daniel's and 4 Budweisers and headed off to Edgehill in Newport, Rhode Island. I have not had a drink since. Damn! I'm thirsty!


Be honest, it was the Scuzweiser that did it.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 28, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> The greenhouses are open at last!  I suppose Mother's Day being a week from Sunday has something to do with it.  Our last frost happens in mid-May around here, so I will not be wearing a blister on my credit card this weekend buying flowers for the World Famous Pimplebutt Flower display.
> 
> Rather, I will buy Mom some of her favorite coleus in red, green and variegated tones for the planters flanking the front door at the Big House.
> 
> ...


I have some pretty rocks, gravel and a whole lot of sand........  And weeds, did I mention the weeds?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 28, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > *Thanks Ernie...
> ...



Spent a little time on the Redneck Riviera. In fact I was 14 miles North of Downtown Gulfport Aug 28, 2005. Quite an experience for a fellar who hails from the Midwest. Just another chapter in the book.

Back in the day it definitely would have been Tanqueray... Nursing a bad liver for the last 15 years so I no longer indulge.

Music leans a little to the country side, what am I saying it leans a lot to the country side.


----------



## 007 (Apr 28, 2016)

Are there any other Spotify listeners in the ole CS?


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 28, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...


We can deal with that. We try to be Designated Driver friendly. We have Beck's non alcoholic beer, O'Doul's, Virgil's Cream Soda and Root Beer, Cuban coffee and can even whip you up a milkshake.
Foley is mid way between Pensacola and Mobile, about 5 miles north of the Gulf.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 28, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Well Coffee Shoppers, today is April 28, 2016. 28 years ago today I drank 3 shots of Jack Daniel's and 4 Budweisers and headed off to Edgehill in Newport, Rhode Island. I have not had a drink since. Damn! I'm thirsty!



Congrats, Ernie!


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 28, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I'll have a root beer float please.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 28, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Well Coffee Shoppers, today is April 28, 2016. 28 years ago today I drank 3 shots of Jack Daniel's and 4 Budweisers and headed off to Edgehill in Newport, Rhode Island. I have not had a drink since. Damn! I'm thirsty!


Congrats, Ernie. Feels good doesn't it?  I'll have 22 years on May 8. Never regretted it.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 28, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  Overcast here, a shower possible.  Looks like we're entering into a wetter period--that is relative for us of course as a few sprinkles is considered wet here--and much cooler--back down into the 50's and low 60's for the next several days.  I'm figuring this is our last spring cold snap.
> 
> Hope everybody is well and looking forward to a good Thursday.  The weekend approaches.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 28, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...


We can do that, or we can add a shot of Jeremiah Weed Sarsaparilla infused bourbon. You know, the way John Henry Holliday himself, would have ordered his root beer float.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 28, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...



NURSE! Hey NURSE!
Please get this young lady a Root Beer Float and put it on my tab.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 28, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Well Coffee Shoppers, today is April 28, 2016. 28 years ago today I drank 3 shots of Jack Daniel's and 4 Budweisers and headed off to Edgehill in Newport, Rhode Island. I have not had a drink since. Damn! I'm thirsty!
> ...


Feels a lot better than where I was when I dried out. I probably wouldn't have lasted another 6 months. I really don't miss it, though my partner is a beer connoisseur and brews his own and I really would love to try his product and sample some of the craft beers we stock. I can't do it and I accept that.
I really can't afford to start. I figure I have probably 50 gallons of hard liquor and 2,000 bottles of beer in stock. If I started, I wouldn't stop until it was all gone.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 28, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Once again Ernie congrats on the willpower and if I am ever in neighborhood I will stop in.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 28, 2016)

007 said:


> Are there any other Spotify listeners in the ole CS?



Okay, classic rock?  Blue grass?  Blues?   Country?  Pop?  What?


----------



## 007 (Apr 28, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Are there any other Spotify listeners in the ole CS?
> ...


Oh... I love the Americana... ole spot plays better music than siriusxm or the dishcd. I don't know how they dig it up but holy cow they do a good job.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 28, 2016)

Again we welcome Ridgerunner to the Coffee Shop family.  I think he's settling in really well.  

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
For every happiness for Sherry and WQ,
Sherry’s Mom,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
Mr. And Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Gracie's eye surgery and stop smoking project,
Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Nosmo's eye surgery,
Sixfoot's bad back,
Rod, GW's partner,
Peach and her family for comfort,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.

The thing that fascinates me most about this one is there are actually utility poles and power lines going to it:


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 29, 2016)

All right someone did not unplug the coffee pot and the bottom of the pot was burnt.  Had to soak it for a while before could make the first pot.

Morning folks...


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 29, 2016)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Oh, its a radio program?  Not a group?  I haven't heard about it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 29, 2016)

Good morning Ridgerunner.   That's the downside to the Coffee Shop.  First one in has to make the coffee.  

And good morning everybody.  Busy day today for a Friday but it's Friday.  Even though we're pretty much retired now I feel less guilty goofing off on Fridays.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 29, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> All right someone did not unplug the coffee pot and the bottom of the pot was burnt.  Had to soak it for a while before could make the first pot.
> 
> Morning folks...



Traditionally, a small saucer of milk (2%) has been set out for me...


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 29, 2016)

Again I rise to sing the glories of a Rust Belt Spring!  Dogwoods are now in bloom.  Dazzling in linen white, hot pink and magenta these little trees get all their attention this time of year.  There is one dogwood in the cemetery that some skillful gardener plied her mastery to years ago.  A brilliant white flowering tree was grafted to a  magnificent pink tree when they were the same size.  After years of growing together, they retained their individuality and half of the tree bursts forth in white while the other half balances the act in pink.  It's nothing short of stunning.  As my sainted Uncle Ducky would quip: do you know how to tell a dogwood tree? By its bark!  yuck yuck yuck.

The azaleas are blooming too! Yellow, pink, white and deep red, they look like Walt Disney got sick on them.  The little pollinators, honey bees, are busy assuring us of future generations of azalea colorfulness.  Squirrels are awake much to Daisy the Mutt's delight.  She has something to look for and chase while we are at the park.  Daisy~ the Great White Hunter intimidates no one but the squirrel and the chipmunk.

The tulips are nearing the end of their run.  Petals are getting knocked off by the persistent April breezes.  Irises are showing leaves, but their blossoms won't be here until at least mid-May.

I know it seems as if I spend a lot of posts on the glory of Spring.  But it is a glorious season.  Like a grandchild frolicking in the back yard, it's both beautiful and reassuring.  Beautiful in its freshness and innocence.  Reassuring in the realization that we have survived another bleak, dark and cold winter.   Summers are fun, but humid and sometimes oppressively so. Autumn brings some hard facts in its unique beauty.  Winter is to be survived.

So here it is.  High Springtime!  More and more trees are leafing out every day.  Lawns have been mowed at least once and are showing that both grass and dandelions are still alive.  The road salt and gravel spread out during winter has been washed away to clog up catch basins.  A new crop of potholes has sprung up on the pavement to challenge drivers and suspension systems and tires.  The sight lines on the ridge tops are now thirty feet taller because rather than skeletons of trees running along the tops, there are now bushels of leaves to obscure the true elevation.  Car windows have been rolled down so that teenage drivers can share their taste in music with everyone, not just their passengers.  And baseball season is in full swing.

Ah! Spring!  There's nothing like it!


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 29, 2016)

...Summer...


----------



## Dhara (Apr 29, 2016)

We're on to spring activities here too!  Working on the beds nearest the house, then on to tackle the orchard and garden area.  Still some frost at night here in the mountains.

On a few hot days the kids filled our small pool and pretended they were at the beach!  Too cold for me, but they're hearty.

So many incalcuable blessings.  May you all be so happy!


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 29, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Well Coffee Shoppers, today is April 28, 2016. 28 years ago today I drank 3 shots of Jack Daniel's and 4 Budweisers and headed off to Edgehill in Newport, Rhode Island. I have not had a drink since. Damn! I'm thirsty!



For me, it will be three years without a drink on the 23rd next July. I sometimes wish I could get drunk, but then I remember what it did to me and I resist.


----------



## Dhara (Apr 29, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Well Coffee Shoppers, today is April 28, 2016. 28 years ago today I drank 3 shots of Jack Daniel's and 4 Budweisers and headed off to Edgehill in Newport, Rhode Island. I have not had a drink since. Damn! I'm thirsty!
> ...


Good for you!   Awesome accomplishment.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 29, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> ...Summer...



Summer is too hot for me here.  During most spring days I'm happy to be out and about and the car doesn't feel like a ceramic kiln when we get back in it.  During the summer not so much--I don't tolerate direct sunlight well or extreme heat and dislike driving with two fingers.  Around here the best parking places are those that are in the shade, however minimal and you'll park a fer piece from your destination to get one.  And it seldom gets as hot here as it does in many places.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 29, 2016)

I just heard that they're changing the immigration policy.  Instead of deporting illegals they're going to start deporting senior citizens to save on Medicare, Social Security, and other expenses.  They figure old people are easier to catch and less likely to remember how to get back home.  I'll see some of ya'll on the bus. . . .l


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 29, 2016)

I had a dream about painting last night and woke up thinking I might try and get back into it. So I spent the day looking through my large canvases to see if I could finish any of them. But I decided they are not worth bothering with, so I might get a tin of primer and white them out so I could start new paintings. They are an average of five feet wide and I don't have the energy to make stretcher frames and buy new canvas. So painting over them seems the best option.
I had this idea that I could paint large pictures and give them to hospitals, because we have a project of art in hospitals in England. I would not attempt to get them into art gallery's  in the commercial world of art, but hospitals have lots of wall space, and they would be on public display.
Trouble is I seem to have run out of steam so I probably won't do it. But at least I am going to buy some primer and white some of them out, so I have blank canvases to start on if the mood takes me.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 29, 2016)

Here is one of my large abstracts which I may try and finish. I will not paint over this one. It's five feet wide.
It's called ' the war between blue and yellow'


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 29, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like we will be in Anchorage on May 30th, all day.  What shall we do???
> ...



Nothing too athletic, the views of Denali sound great.  My husband votes for the zoo over the natural animal park..  I don't really care, just someplace I haven't been before and we have zoos here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 29, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 73359
> 
> Here is one of my large abstracts which I may try and finish. I will not paint over this one. It's five feet wide.
> It's called ' the war between blue and yellow'



I love that, Dajjal.  Don't you dare paint over it.  It is framable and marketable as is.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 29, 2016)

Yes, I am not going to paint over anything good. I painted over the one above and I have regretted it ever since. All I have left of it is this photograph of it when it was still unfinished.


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 29, 2016)

Dhara said:


> We're on to spring activities here too!  Working on the beds nearest the house, then on to tackle the orchard and garden area.  Still some frost at night here in the mountains.
> 
> On a few hot days the kids filled our small pool and pretended they were at the beach!  Too cold for me, but they're hearty.
> 
> So many incalcuable blessings.  May you all be so happy!


It must be grand to have an orchard!  My yard is about the size of a postage stamp.  I'd love to have apple and peach trees around.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 29, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



But I would imagine you would have to walk the zoo--making it through our Rio Grande Zoo here is a pretty good hike.  Most natural animal parks you can drive through.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 29, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 73359
> 
> Here is one of my large abstracts which I may try and finish. I will not paint over this one. It's five feet wide.
> It's called ' the war between blue and yellow'



Very pretty!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 29, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > We're on to spring activities here too!  Working on the beds nearest the house, then on to tackle the orchard and garden area.  Still some frost at night here in the mountains.
> ...



Mine too.  I really only have a patio area.  If I want a garden of any kind, it has to be in pots.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2016)

New roomie that just moved in last month gave notice. He is moving back to Santa Barbara to his old job. I haven't decided if I am happy or sad. Dude is NOISY. Doesn't know how to close a door or use a home with other inhabitants. SLAM! BANG! HAHA'S! TALKING LOUD ON CELL PHONE! BLARING TV. DISHES BANGED AROUND.

So now that I typed it all out....yeah. I think I am happy. Besides, I am going to rent his room out for more money and give it to the landlord. Maybe that will keep him happy.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 29, 2016)

Here is a new toy someone just  invented.' A hover scooter'.


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 29, 2016)

My Pop fancied himself a 'Gentleman Farmer'.  He was truly a gentleman, in the literal sense of the word.  But his agricultural skills definitely needed work.

He rototilled out a patch of lawn at the Big House and began to cultivate vegetables.  Green peppers, 48 tomato plants (24 staked for an early harvest, 24 caged for a sustainable harvest), a row of cabbage, a row of Brussels Sprouts (which, due to a mix up at the seed store turned out to be two rows of Brussels Sprouts) and even sweet corn, which did not do well at all because of his love of and respect for wildlife.

But Pop's greatest stab at home gardening had to be his grape arbor.  He bought root stock and grafted sweet red table grapes on them.  Then he erected the arbor.  The first arbor was made of one inch diameter steel pipe, the kind usually used as natural gas lines.  Pop built two structures that looked like giant staples, vertical posts and a horizontal lintel.  But Pop did not dig down deep enough nor did he secure the posts in concrete. 

The grapes grew magnificently!  They draped themselves over the arbor and bore clusters of fruit.  So heavy were the vines that by early Autumn, around harvest time the arbor collapsed under the weight.

Next Spring Pop put the apparatus back up but bolstered it with chicken wire spanning side to side.  Again he produced a bumper crop of grapes.  And again, the arbor collapsed.  Mom was growing impatient.

One more try at building a successful grape arbor meant scraping the steel pipe and bringing in outdoor lumber.  Three 4x4s on each side anchored in concrete and topped with a twelve foot long 4x4 looked as if it could not only stand up against the weight of the vines, but last for generations.

It did last for three growing seasons before it started to list to starboard and eventually collapse.  This was the last straw for Mom who insisted that Pop was not Ernest and Julio Gallo, the upper Ohio River valley wasn't Napa California and Pop's viticulture had to end.

Down came the lumber.  Down came the grafted vines.  The grape arbor experiment was over. 

Or was it?

The summer of 2007 was Pop's last summer.  I went out to the Big House and saw him riding the mower around the grounds.  There were four spots right where the great grape experiment happened that he apparently missed with the lawn tractor.  I walked down to take a look and alert Pop of the missed spots.

There I saw the root stock of those grapes trying their best to grow all these years later.  Pop mowed around them and let them be.  I have no doubt that he thought with a little patience and understanding and luck, Mom would relent and let him make another try at growing his grapes.


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 29, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 73372
> 
> Here is a new toy someone just  invented.' A hover scooter'.


Hover Scooter or Crazy Law Suit machine?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 29, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > We're on to spring activities here too!  Working on the beds nearest the house, then on to tackle the orchard and garden area.  Still some frost at night here in the mountains.
> ...



It is all well and good if you have the time, energy, and/or money to properly care for them and the fruit they bear.  If you don't, they can be a royal pain in your yard.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 29, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 73372
> 
> Here is a new toy someone just  invented.' A hover scooter'.



Sure would take up a lot of room in the garage, and where do you put the groceries?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 29, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...



We have more yard than that, but it is all xeroscaped, and without the wherewithal to put in an automatic sprinkler system and with our physical limitations, a garden just isn't practical.  Except in pots.  But pots are okay too.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 29, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...



Nice photo


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 29, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Thanks sweets!    I appreciate the compliment.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 29, 2016)

I grow herbs every year outside in pots.

Edit: No not that kind of herb!


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 29, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I grow herbs every year outside in pots.
> 
> Edit: No not that kind of herb!



I love growing fresh herbs.  It's so nice to be able to go out back and just pick them, convenient too!


----------



## Dhara (Apr 29, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 73359
> 
> Here is one of my large abstracts which I may try and finish. I will not paint over this one. It's five feet wide.
> It's called ' the war between blue and yellow'


I really like it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 29, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > I grow herbs every year outside in pots.
> ...



I rarely use all called for in a lot of recipes but there are a few that are absolutely necessary.  Which do you grow?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 29, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I grow herbs every year outside in pots.
> 
> Edit: No not that kind of herb!



Which ones do you grow?


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 29, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



I like to grow thyme (or rosemary - they taste similar to me), basil, sage, parsley.    I did it a couple of summers ago.  I'm thinking about doing it again this summer.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 29, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I grow herbs every year outside in pots.
> 
> Edit: No not that kind of herb!



Bummer


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 29, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > I grow herbs every year outside in pots.
> ...


Basil, lemon basil, thyme, chives, rosemary and mint (for tea)


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 29, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



I like flower gardens too, but at least you can eat herbs.  Lol.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 29, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I have to have a few flowers though.  They make me happy when I grow them.  I enjoy cut flowers when given to me too, but it is sad when they wither so quickly so prefer those that continue to grow.


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## Hossfly (Apr 29, 2016)

blackhawk said:


>


Whoops! You have it going to the right. Should be going to the left.


----------



## 007 (Apr 29, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


It's actually internet streaming music... Music for everyone.

The cool thing about it is, you can search any artist or album and listen to it, add it to your music or play list, etc, I love it.


----------



## 007 (Apr 29, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


No 'see-lan-troe'... ?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 30, 2016)

*uuggghh!





*


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 30, 2016)

007 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Yes actually, forgot that one. Can't make salsa and pico de gallo without it!


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 30, 2016)

007 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Nope!


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 30, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



It doesn't really have much flavor to me, so I don't use it often.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 30, 2016)

Happy Saturday!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 30, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Salsa without cilantro is like marinara without basil or thyme. It is flat without it.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 30, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



I don't think it really has all that much of a taste, at least to me.  Maybe you're right.  I've never made salsa.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 30, 2016)

Well, time to get in the shower and get ready to go grocery shopping!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 30, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Well, time to get in the shower and get ready to go grocery shopping!



Going to be raining here all friggin day...no fun getting groceries in the rain!


----------



## SixFoot (Apr 30, 2016)

First Mobile Chicken Coop of the year complete:







6'Lx4'Wx3.5'H, loaded with 6 Americana chicks. They will start laying blue eggs next spring.

At ~90lbs, this wooden/metal coop is not nearly as light as I would like it to be, especially for its small size. When I build the grand coop for the 48 Americanas I plan to get, I will build the frame of the future 10'x30'x5' out of 1" PVC pipe.

Every day, we simply move the coop one length of itself over, so there's fresh grass, fresh bugs, and no chicken poop on the ground. This is how you make organic egg layers that will also be fat enough to eat. NO FEEDING COSTS, EVER! 

And for those curious, this was made out of 100% scrap wood and tin. All I had to buy was a small roll of chicken wire. It's incredibly easy, and the ROI is fast.








I have about a dozen free-range chickens that do all the bug eating in my yard for me. Their efficiency becomes very apparent when you go across the driveway to the lot my friends are renting from me, which is full of ticks.

We put the coop in their backyard to help with the problem until they finish getting their yard fenced off and some chickens of their own.

When I build the grand coop, it will go out in the pasture where the sheep graze. Hopefully, they'll no longer have to depend on the chickens hopping on their backs to pick off ticks (which IS highly entertaining, though).

Happy Saturday, folks.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 30, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



And I'm one of those weird people who just prefers most recipes without it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 30, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> First Mobile Chicken Coop of the year complete:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I grew up with chickens and have farmer friends and relatives that make sure I've never really gotten out of touch with these interesting birds, and I never knew that they went after the ticks.  Very interesting.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 30, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Well, time to get in the shower and get ready to go grocery shopping!
> ...



We could use an all day rain but they just don't ever happen here.  So I can both empathize but am a little jealous too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 30, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Well, time to get in the shower and get ready to go grocery shopping!



Me too.  We almost never shop for groceries on Saturdays but it just worked out that way this week.


----------



## SixFoot (Apr 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > First Mobile Chicken Coop of the year complete:
> ...



They're not as efficient as ginnea fowl, but they'll certainly get the job done!


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 30, 2016)

What does a landscaper do on a rainy day in the Spring?

Open up and repair irrigation systems.  I am going to get wet anyways.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 30, 2016)

Not my best day today...hip is on fire.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 30, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Not my best day today...hip is on fire.



Hombre can relate.  He is most likely facing a hip replacement within the next year.  But a couple of naproxen will help.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 30, 2016)

They just took us off a high wind watch and put us under a dangerous high wind storm warning--probably winds two ranks above gale storm making it full blown storm warning--we'll see in excess of 50-60 mph winds and possibly hurricane force.  Not looking forward to that at all.  I also feel bad for the big Powwow--gathering of nations of all the Native American tribes from all over the country who are meeting in Albuquerque today.  You can't get a hotel or motel room for many miles around here this weekend.  It is great fun.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Not my best day today...hip is on fire.
> ...



Someone cursed me...I have RA and chronic venous insufficiency in both legs. I am bone on bone in both  knees so knee replacement(s) is a sure thing in my future.
The hip thing is scaring me a bit, a word I virtually never use. It is a different level of pain.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 30, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Sorry for that--you will find some soul brothers and sisters here in the Coffee Shop in that regard.  Look up Budwig Protocol on the internet and read up.  If it is a regime you can tolerate, it will really help.  I follow a modified version, and even though I probably am doing it wrong because of that, several months later it has cleared up a lot of my issues--including arthritis pain.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 30, 2016)

And for today's reading pop quiz:


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> And for today's reading pop quiz:


Mirror
Tiles
Couch
cord
straw
cat


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## saveliberty (Apr 30, 2016)

Home Depot is no longer carrying Orbit or Toro irrigation parts, so I have to drive twice as far to a Lowe's.  Mrs. Liberty works at a Home Depot...


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 30, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
For every happiness for Sherry and WQ,
Sherry’s Mom,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
Mr. And Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Gracie's eye surgery and stop smoking project,
Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Nosmo's eye surgery,
Sixfoot's bad back,
Rod, GW's partner,
Peach and her family for comfort,
IamwhatIseem's bad hip,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 1, 2016)

Yes!!
The sun is out!....whohoo!


----------



## 007 (May 1, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


... whaaaaaaaaaaaat?


----------



## 007 (May 1, 2016)

Rained pretty much all day here yesterday, and we need it, but it's tapered off today so, guess I'll finish my coffee, hit the shower fast and then make a walmart run. Need to get a Mom's day card for sure.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 1, 2016)

It is brrrrr cold here this morning--low 40's with gale force winds still.  Showers around, but the severe winds are tearing up the clouds over Albuquerque so we won't get much.  We often don't get much snow for the same reason.  Sun is out for now; probably won't last long.  Notice the upper midwest is due to above average temps this week while we are slated for below normal temps.  Our folks in the east and northeast will be wet probably.  Yes, it is springtime in America.

One more sip of coffee and then finish getting read for early church service and then brunch if we can find a table somewhere--folks are probably still in town for the big Powwow.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 1, 2016)

Need a break from the inane idiocy permeating the rest of the board.  Had my pot of coffee, doesn't feel like it made much of a difference......
Drove up to T or C yesterday mostly just for the drive, when we left the southern most edge of the clouds FF is getting started to move in, enjoying the cooler weather though.  Cool, sunny and breezy down here, Sunday is laundry day so that's been started.


----------



## blackhawk (May 1, 2016)




----------



## OldLady (May 1, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 73359
> 
> Here is one of my large abstracts which I may try and finish. I will not paint over this one. It's five feet wide.
> It's called ' the war between blue and yellow'


Reminds me of Starry Night.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 1, 2016)

Very near perfect day here.
My favorite kind of sky...mostly sunny with a scattered few puffy white clouds drifting by.
It is 75 degrees...very slight breeze out of the west.
Sitting out here on the covered patio...radio playing..trees are green again...flowers out...thank God winter is gone for 6 months or so again!


----------



## Montrovant (May 1, 2016)

I wish we were still in the 70s here.  We've been in the 80s for the last week or more, and that's a bit hotter than I like it.  It also reminds me that we're just around the corner from summer, which I mostly hate.  I generally wear jeans and t-shirts year round, but that can get uncomfortable in the hotter months.  I suppose I'm likely to be a bit cooler without the long hair, but I doubt it will really be much different from when I kept it in a pony tail.  And, of course, spring and summer means bugs and scorpions.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 1, 2016)

In southern Indiana we really get the crappy side of seasons on both sides.
Even though we are far north of the Gulf, it is the main driver of the weather here. So in the summer it is plenty humid. Nothing to be 90 degrees with a dewpoint 70 or above. It's like hot soup.
Winters are wildly all over the place here. We will often get a 70 degree day in December...but within 24 hrs it could be in the teens with freezing rain. 
The best time here is the fall, but it is painfully brief. We have legendary fall weather here, with people visiting parks here from all over the U.S. In September we can have low humidity, breezy 70 degree days down in the 50's at night for the entire month and into October. So we may only get 30-40 really nice weather days a year. 
 When I retire, I am absolutely moving elsewhere...just not sure where.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 1, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> In southern Indiana we really get the crappy side of seasons on both sides.
> Even though we are far north of the Gulf, it is the main driver of the weather here. So in the summer it is plenty humid. Nothing to be 90 degrees with a dewpoint 70 or above. It's like hot soup.
> Winters are wildly all over the place here. We will often get a 70 degree day in December...but within 24 hrs it could be in the teens with freezing rain.
> The best time here is the fall, but it is painfully brief. We have legendary fall weather here, with people visiting parks here from all over the U.S. In September we can have low humidity, breezy 70 degree days down in the 50's at night for the entire month and into October. So we may only get 30-40 really nice weather days a year.
> When I retire, I am absolutely moving elsewhere...just not sure where.



What you describe is very similar to Kansas.  We moved from there 30+ years ago.  We still miss it, and I bet you'll miss Indiana too if you leave.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 1, 2016)

The face of betrayal. . . wait for it.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 1, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > In southern Indiana we really get the crappy side of seasons on both sides.
> ...



Bet you don't miss the severe weather? Although we are not in tornado alley, we get dozens a year here.
And plenty of severe storms...it is quite funny to be around people who moved here from somewhere with little threat of tornadoes...deer in headlights their whole first summer!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 1, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Well I was born and grew up in Tornado Alley and have lived in it most of my life.  But yes, little threat of any kind of severe weather here--tornadoes are very rare and very weak compared to those further east, no severe flooding, no extreme heat or cold, little fire danger, no earthquakes, active volcanoes, hurricanes, or unusually large hail, etc.  We have some major league lightning storms but always short lived.  In other words, the weather is rather boring here.  Do I miss staying up at night because we're in a severe thunderstorm or tornado warning area?  No.  But there was an adrenalin rush to all that.


----------



## Gracie (May 1, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> They just took us off a high wind watch and put us under a dangerous high wind storm warning--probably winds two ranks above gale storm making it full blown storm warning--we'll see in excess of 50-60 mph winds and possibly hurricane force.  Not looking forward to that at all.  I also feel bad for the big Powwow--gathering of nations of all the Native American tribes from all over the country who are meeting in Albuquerque today.  You can't get a hotel or motel room for many miles around here this weekend.  It is great fun.
> 
> View attachment 73459
> View attachment 73460


Oh, I wish I coulda been there!!!


----------



## saveliberty (May 1, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Need a break from the inane idiocy permeating the rest of the board.  Had my pot of coffee, doesn't feel like it made much of a difference......
> Drove up to T or C yesterday mostly just for the drive, when we left the southern most edge of the clouds FF is getting started to move in, enjoying the cooler weather though.  Cool, sunny and breezy down here, Sunday is laundry day so that's been started.



I HAVE been posting less...


----------



## saveliberty (May 1, 2016)

My hands and feet are prunes!  I have two irrigation systems up and running correctly to show for it.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 1, 2016)

Just made a chicken, broccoli and pineapple skillet dinner.  It was goooood......


----------



## blackhawk (May 1, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Hossfly (May 1, 2016)

blackhawk said:


>


----------



## Foxfyre (May 1, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > They just took us off a high wind watch and put us under a dangerous high wind storm warning--probably winds two ranks above gale storm making it full blown storm warning--we'll see in excess of 50-60 mph winds and possibly hurricane force.  Not looking forward to that at all.  I also feel bad for the big Powwow--gathering of nations of all the Native American tribes from all over the country who are meeting in Albuquerque today.  You can't get a hotel or motel room for many miles around here this weekend.  It is great fun.
> ...



The windstorm?  Or the Powwow?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 1, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



But the corn looks good.


----------



## Gracie (May 1, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


PowWow!!


----------



## saveliberty (May 1, 2016)

Gracie and me hanging out at the powwow.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 1, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Non Native Americans do go just for the pure excitement of it all so you would have been welcome.  It is Albuquerque's second largest event with only the Balloon Fiesta attracting more people.  The C of C estimates the Powwow brings about $20 million into the community.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 2, 2016)

Monday....already at the desk...Monday's


----------



## saveliberty (May 2, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Monday....already at the desk...Monday's



Yes, the questions are already pouring in here.  Good thing I left a lot of notes on other people's desks Friday evening and Saturday morning.


----------



## peach174 (May 2, 2016)

Today is my Moms funeral.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 2, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Today is my Moms funeral.


Hugs and prayers.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 2, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Just made a chicken, broccoli and pineapple skillet dinner.  It was goooood......



I would pay good money for that in a fine restaurant for sure.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 2, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Today is my Moms funeral.



Heart and prayers with you all Peach as you say the final goodbyes.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 2, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Monday....already at the desk...Monday's



The last several years of my working career we were running our own business so every day was a working day.  We welcomed Mondays because we were somewhat constrained over the weekend when others were not available, but on Monday everybody was back at their desks and we could reach them.  But in retirement Monday is just a good TV night for us.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 2, 2016)

Getting ready to start cooking for my Uncle Ed's 89th birthday party tonight.  And will bake a big box of his favorite peanut butter cookies for his present.


----------



## Dajjal (May 2, 2016)

I have a room full of books, most of which I have not read. But there is nothing on TV today so I just read the last three chapters of ' brave new world' by Aldous Huxley. Now I am going to make a start on, 'The Satanic verses' by Salman Rushdie.

That is light reading by my standards as I have a fair sized collection of philosophy books.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 2, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just made a chicken, broccoli and pineapple skillet dinner.  It was goooood......
> ...


It's a simple dish but I did doctor it a little.  When I taste tested it it was somewhat bitter, ended up adding about a tsp of brown sugar to it, that made all the difference.


----------



## Montrovant (May 2, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



It has pineapple and you thought it was too bitter?  Ugh, I'd like it with the pineapple or sugar.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 2, 2016)

On our daily walk yesterday, Daisy the Mutt and I came upon a music recital in the park.  Perhaps as many as 90 Grandmothers and Grandfathers, Aunts, Uncles and anxious parents sat at the amphitheater to listen to their wee bairn scratch out a tune on the violin, blow unceremoniously into a trombone, finger a piano keyboard and strum a guitar.

I could recognize most of the tunes they played.  One little girl (my heart really went out for her) sat at a piano and watched her sheet music blow away in the may breeze.  Her teacher fetched it for her and placed it back on the music stand, only to watch the first page tumble away along with other detritus on the stage.  The little girl's eyes welled up in tears and she did her level best to tap out her recital piece (When the Saints go Marching In).

We walked on to watch a tennis match and a disc golf game.  Daisy saw two squirrels and her decision on which one to chase drove her apoplectic for a while.  They both safely got up in trees before Daisy decided to chase the one farther away.

We walked on to hear the recital program in full swing.  A boy was playing scales on the violin and received a hearty round of applause.  Another boy took to the keyboard to offer up his version of the Lionel Ritchie tune "Faithfully".  Daisy stopped to scratch and beg for a treat.  She also drew applause as she rolled over and then sat up to beg.

Hey Look!  They opened the water fountain for the season!  Birds gathered to blow some of the dust off themselves and a small boy tended his toy boat in the pool.

I came home to Pimplebutt and mowed the lawn.  My neighbors have a Black Labrador retriever who left me things to consider as the mower passed over them.  I was lucky because just as the mower was stowed, it began to rain.  And it rained the rest of the day and into this morning.

Only sixteen drops left to go in my right eye before the post surgery treatments come to an end.  One drop, applied twice daily, seems to be made from grapefruit juice.  I know if that one hit the mark.

A week from Thursday I go back to be fitted with spectacles for reading and distance in the right eye.  I'm using my current frames as the bills for the procedures and anesthesiologist are coming with the regularity of a blizzard in February.  Anything to save a buck or two or three hundred counts!


----------



## Ringel05 (May 2, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Normally it would be fine but with the other ingredients it made it a little sour.  A similar recipe called for 1/4 cup packed brown sugar I only added 1 tsp.


----------



## blackhawk (May 2, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (May 2, 2016)

My dislike for Dr's is growing with each visit.


----------



## saveliberty (May 2, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> My dislike for Dr's is growing with each visit.
> 
> View attachment 73625



I dip them in Alum...you'll know if I was there first.


----------



## saveliberty (May 2, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> I have a room full of books, most of which I have not read. But there is nothing on TV today so I just read the last three chapters of ' brave new world' by Aldous Huxley. Now I am going to make a start on, 'The Satanic verses' by Salman Rushdie.
> 
> That is light reading by my standards as I have a fair sized collection of philosophy books.



One of my irrigation customers has a whole wall of bookshelves that remind me of a Frank Lloyd Wright style library.  Really neat.


----------



## blackhawk (May 2, 2016)

First prize is two melons.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 2, 2016)

I have *always* enjoyed watermelons.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 2, 2016)

blackhawk said:


> View attachment 73641
> First prize is two melons.



No, no Blackhawk.  We aren't allowed to talk politics in the Coffee Shop.


----------



## blackhawk (May 2, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 73641
> ...


Melons go good with coffee.


----------



## Hossfly (May 2, 2016)




----------



## Hossfly (May 2, 2016)

Foxfyre


----------



## Foxfyre (May 2, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
For every happiness for Sherry and WQ,
Sherry’s Mom,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
Mr. And Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Gracie's eye surgery and stop smoking project,
Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Nosmo's eye surgery,
Sixfoot's bad back,
Rod, GW's partner,
Peach and her family for comfort,
IamwhatIseem's bad hip,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 3, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> All right someone did not unplug the coffee pot and the bottom of the pot was burnt.  Had to soak it for a while before could make the first pot.
> 
> Morning folks...


Dang, that's the best part.  Scrape it off and lick it off the knife!


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 3, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> I had a dream about painting last night and woke up thinking I might try and get back into it. So I spent the day looking through my large canvases to see if I could finish any of them. But I decided they are not worth bothering with, so I might get a tin of primer and white them out so I could start new paintings. They are an average of five feet wide and I don't have the energy to make stretcher frames and buy new canvas. So painting over them seems the best option.
> I had this idea that I could paint large pictures and give them to hospitals, because we have a project of art in hospitals in England. I would not attempt to get them into art gallery's  in the commercial world of art, but hospitals have lots of wall space, and they would be on public display.
> Trouble is I seem to have run out of steam so I probably won't do it. But at least I am going to buy some primer and white some of them out, so I have blank canvases to start on if the mood takes me.


Interesting, Dajjall.  I used to paint and sketch in my younger days.  I actually sold quite a few commissioned paintings.  I have considered going back to that lately.  I was looking at sketch books a few weeks ago.  Good luck, hope you find success and satisfaction.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 3, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...


OK, zoo it is.  You'll actually see more indigenous critters, just in a less natural setting.  Dinner downtown in a decent restaurant.  Let me know what kind of chow you all prefer.  I was looking at a nice river raft trip.  I took my parents on a nice half-day float years ago, and I had my arm in a cast then.  It all depends on how much time you guys have.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 3, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


There's some kind of beetle up here, looks like a Japanese beetle, when you crush it, it smells just like cilantro.  I have to confess, I've not made a taste test.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 3, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...


Both are tough to over-winter here.  I like both and I'm hoping to keep free-range chickens when I get settled in a permanent place.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 3, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Not my best day today...hip is on fire.


You have hip problems, too?  My right hip is getting to be quite a problem and I suspect it's going to be significant.  I'm hoping my chiropractor will help.  What's the problem you're having with your hip?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 3, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Not my best day today...hip is on fire.
> ...



I have RA...


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 3, 2016)

*Gallantwarrior*...
If I have my facts straight, you live in Anchorage? If so I know this establishment is no longer in business, but do you remember the Fireweed Hotel? I stayed there for about 2 months back in '82'. Part of my worldly travels. I fell in love with Alaska. But alas my wife and 2 babies won out and I left after about 4 months.
It is on my bucket list to go back and gather up the rest of my heart one day.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 3, 2016)

Morning All


----------



## SixFoot (May 3, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I think you'd definitely want a heat lamp in your coop during the winter. lol


----------



## Ringel05 (May 3, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Join the club.........


----------



## OldLady (May 3, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I love corny jokes.

How do you know there's an elephant in your peanut butter sandwich?


----------



## OldLady (May 3, 2016)

It's hard to lift.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 3, 2016)

Poker gods were kind last night. 4 of us split a $600 pot and I won the $20 best hand of the night. Pocket kings and the flop was king king ace.
I head in at 8 tonight and will likely get out of there 3 or 3:30 Tomorrow will be 4 PM til close.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 3, 2016)

Damn Ernie remind me never to play poker with you... Glad you had a good night. How far away from you is the Flora-bama? Try not to work to hard...


----------



## Hossfly (May 3, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


When I was stationed in Korea in 63-64 the women would pick lice out of one another's hair, crack it between their thumbnails and lick it off and swallow it. I never got a chance to smell mashed lice though.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 3, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Ewwww


----------



## Hossfly (May 3, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


That goes on in many Oriental countries. It's just that Korean women were the ones I saw do it.You can hear that louse pop clear across the room.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 3, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Double ewww.  But yes, I do know customs vary from country to country.  I'm sure some of ours are really gross tthem.


----------



## OldLady (May 3, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Free protein.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 3, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Damn Ernie remind me never to play poker with you... Glad you had a good night. How far away from you is the Flora-bama? Try not to work to hard...


My bar is 20 miles WNW of Flori-bama, maybe more if you avoid the $3.50 toll on Beach Express. I live 4 miles east of Doc Holliday's. 
We play Monday and Wednesday at 6 PM.  The game is pretty friendly and we have anywhere from 12 to as many as 26 players. Pot is generally $600 to $1,000 and pays the top 5.
 Are you close by?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 3, 2016)

No Ernie I am 800+ miles away. I have no poker skills and very little luck so probably will not catch me playing with fellars like you. Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## OldLady (May 3, 2016)

Happy Primary Night, y'all.  May God have mercy on us.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 3, 2016)

Been in the 80s all day and nary a cloud in sight all day long.  A cold front is expected this weekend........ temps in the 70s...... but high winds.  90s Thursday and Friday, good thing they came by yesterday and switch off the furnaces and hooked up the swamp coolers.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 3, 2016)

Was a bad boy for dinner, made my Shepard's Shit.


----------



## blackhawk (May 3, 2016)




----------



## Againsheila (May 3, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Apparently, we have all day, I'm really looking forward to meeting you in person, you'll be the highlight of our trip.


----------



## Againsheila (May 3, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



You make an excellent point.  I'd prefer the natural animal park anyway, hubby is just afraid the animals are going to attack.


----------



## Againsheila (May 3, 2016)

blackhawk said:


>



Yep, it's me.


----------



## Againsheila (May 3, 2016)

Good News, I've had a major cold for the past week so I should be over it by cruise time...  Love looking on the bright side.


----------



## saveliberty (May 3, 2016)

We should be more systematic about locking up the dealership at night.  Everything gets checked, but often someone has locked a door already and you push too hard, or it turns out to be unlocked and you almost go flying out the door.


----------



## blackhawk (May 3, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


It's been all of us at one time or another.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 4, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> Good News, I've had a major cold for the past week so I should be over it by cruise time...  Love looking on the bright side.



Sorry about the cold but yes, you should be clear by cruise time.  When are you going again?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 4, 2016)

No change in the Vigil list and I'm too wiped out tonight to do much.  I'm headed for bed with my sore back.  Sleep well all and tomorrow is. . . a day.


----------



## ChrisL (May 4, 2016)

I'm sooo tired, but I have to stay up today because my landlord is coming over to put in a new sliding glass door.  The one I have now has some big problems.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (May 4, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> No change in the Vigil list and I'm too wiped out tonight to do much.  I'm headed for bed with my sore back.  Sleep well all and tomorrow is. . . a day.



Hope you feel better soon, Fox!


----------



## ChrisL (May 4, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



That is so gross.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ChrisL (May 4, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



We have bugs that we call stink bugs around here.  People say they stink when you crush them, but I've never crushed one in the house, nor bothered to smell them.


----------



## ChrisL (May 4, 2016)

007 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



What?  I don't think cilantro has much flavor.  It tastes like parsley to me.    I use such things as a garnish or for some color in most instances.


----------



## ChrisL (May 4, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> In southern Indiana we really get the crappy side of seasons on both sides.
> Even though we are far north of the Gulf, it is the main driver of the weather here. So in the summer it is plenty humid. Nothing to be 90 degrees with a dewpoint 70 or above. It's like hot soup.
> Winters are wildly all over the place here. We will often get a 70 degree day in December...but within 24 hrs it could be in the teens with freezing rain.
> The best time here is the fall, but it is painfully brief. We have legendary fall weather here, with people visiting parks here from all over the U.S. In September we can have low humidity, breezy 70 degree days down in the 50's at night for the entire month and into October. So we may only get 30-40 really nice weather days a year.
> When I retire, I am absolutely moving elsewhere...just not sure where.



We have a terribly long winter season and a short but very hot and humid summer season here.  I would like for our summers to be a bit longer and winters to be shorter though.  Summer goes by very quickly.  

It's been rainy and overcast this week so far.  It's supposed to be rainy all week and into the weekend, at least that is the forecast now, but as Mark Twain said, if you don't like the weather in New England, wait a minute.


----------



## ChrisL (May 4, 2016)

Landlord is here finally.  He is late.  He was supposed to be here at 9 AM.    He is so annoying.  Hopefully he finishes and leaves soon.  He is actually not the real landlord.  He is the landlord's son.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 4, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Landlord is here finally.  He is late.  He was supposed to be here at 9 AM.    He is so annoying.  Hopefully he finishes and leaves soon.  He is actually not the real landlord.  He is the landlord's son.



I can relate.  I need to run some errands but need to be here when the tree man comes and he just called and said they're running late.  He may have to just leave us a bill instead of getting paid today.


----------



## ChrisL (May 4, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Landlord is here finally.  He is late.  He was supposed to be here at 9 AM.    He is so annoying.  Hopefully he finishes and leaves soon.  He is actually not the real landlord.  He is the landlord's son.
> ...



He's almost done, surprisingly!  I thought it was going to take him all day!  Things went smoothly and he didn't have to run in and out the whole time.    He's just getting packed up to leave and is going to have to come back tomorrow to put the molding on.  I'm going to have a nap now!    I'm exhausted.


----------



## Againsheila (May 4, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Good News, I've had a major cold for the past week so I should be over it by cruise time...  Love looking on the bright side.
> ...



We leave May 23rd.  So excited.  Already printed out our boarding passes.


----------



## Againsheila (May 4, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Landlord is here finally.  He is late.  He was supposed to be here at 9 AM.    He is so annoying.  Hopefully he finishes and leaves soon.  He is actually not the real landlord.  He is the landlord's son.



Sometimes, I wish we had a landlord.  There's a lot that needs fixing around here, and we have to do it.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 4, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > In southern Indiana we really get the crappy side of seasons on both sides.
> ...



And we have an interminable long summer while we are waiting desperately for cooler air to make it more pleasant to be outdoors.  Winter is brief and relatively mild when we all would love a longer, much more snowy season to replenish our watersheds and lucrative winter sports.  But we all choose to live where we are because the good outweighs the bad I suppose.


----------



## Dajjal (May 4, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I have a room full of books, most of which I have not read. But there is nothing on TV today so I just read the last three chapters of ' brave new world' by Aldous Huxley. Now I am going to make a start on, 'The Satanic verses' by Salman Rushdie.
> ...



I made a start on Salman Rushdie's, 'satanic verses'  I finished chapter one today. But it was a bit of a struggle to concentrate because it changes the subject a lot and goes off in a digression of different characters. But I dare say it all comes together in the end. I have not yet read anything worthy of a fatwa though.


----------



## Dajjal (May 4, 2016)

Something strange and inexplicable is happening to me. My mattress is vibrating in the middle of the night.
I cannot understand why. It has been happening on and off for weeks, and I have no idea what's causing it.

I speculated that there may be insects or snakes wriggling around inside it, but that does not seem likely as it is solid foam, and I have had it for years. I would have seen more signs of life if there were anything inside it.

I thought at first it might be the whole floor vibrating because of a neighbours washing machine, but the other flats are below and above me, so they are not connected to my floor boards. I thought maybe the whole house is shaking from some local machinery, but it takes place in the middle of the night and I hear no noise.

I have yet to get out of bed and investigate further, and I just try and sleep and ignore it. But I wonder what on earth it can be.


----------



## Dajjal (May 4, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Landlord is here finally.  He is late.  He was supposed to be here at 9 AM.    He is so annoying.  Hopefully he finishes and leaves soon.  He is actually not the real landlord.  He is the landlord's son.
> ...



I have been  in a rented flat for 22 years, and I am so entrenched I live in fear of getting evicted, because I would not be able to cope with it. But I get on well with my landlords, and they have been prompt in fixing things when I ring them.
They purchased the house with me as a sitting tenant and that freaked me out because I was paying low rent.  I know they wanted to get rid of me to get more rent. But they have put the rent up three times in the last five years, and I think they still want more money.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 4, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Something strange and inexplicable is happening to me. My mattress is vibrating in the middle of the night.
> I cannot understand why. It has been happening on and off for weeks, and I have no idea what's causing it.
> 
> I speculated that there may be insects or snakes wriggling around inside it, but that does not seem likely as it is solid foam, and I have had it for years. I would have seen more signs of life if there were anything inside it.
> ...



I would say you have yourself a winner there sir. Years ago Hotels and Motels used to have vibrating machines hooked up to their beds and charged a quarter for pre-determined mount of time. Roll over and enjoy 'ole Chap'.


----------



## ChrisL (May 4, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



That's what you think.  Lol.  Until you are freezing your butt off every day!    Winter is a drag.


----------



## ChrisL (May 4, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Landlord is here finally.  He is late.  He was supposed to be here at 9 AM.    He is so annoying.  Hopefully he finishes and leaves soon.  He is actually not the real landlord.  He is the landlord's son.
> ...



One of the perks of being a renter, I suppose.  There are a lot of negative things about renting too though.


----------



## ChrisL (May 4, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Definitely one of the down sides of renting.  You end up paying a LOT more than a homeowner in the long run.  Actually, my monthly rent runs higher than many people's mortgages!  I don't need a big house though.  I would like to rent a small cottage by the ocean (somewhere with a longer summer season than we get here though).


----------



## Dajjal (May 4, 2016)

I think I might go shopping with my credit card on Friday. I was thinking of popping into a local camera shop that sells second hand cameras they take in part exchange, to see if they have any old Nikon 35 mm film cameras.
Since most people now use digital cameras I thought I might find a cheap Nikon. I already have a Pentax spotmatic.


----------



## Dajjal (May 4, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



Yea! I inherited money from an uncle about five years ago, and it is slowly draining away on rent. I did not inherit enough money to buy a flat. So I have no choice but to watch my money drain away.


----------



## ChrisL (May 4, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I just work a lot.  Sometimes overtime to pay the bills.  I live in one of the most expensive states in the country.  One of these days I'll get motivated enough to do some research and move out of this state.


----------



## ChrisL (May 4, 2016)

That's one of the perks of renting, you don't have to sell your home when you move.  You can just pack up and go on a whim.


----------



## Dajjal (May 4, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I am retired on a state pension. It is not enough to live on, but when I am down to my last six thousand pounds savings, I will be able to claim council rent allowance to cover some of the rent.


----------



## ChrisL (May 4, 2016)

I'm going to be asking my landlord to rip up the carpet and put in a regular floor (linoleum/tile - doesn't matter).  I am sick and tired of having carpet in my eating area.  I have a small kitchenette with a tile floor, but where my kitchen table goes, it's wall to wall carpeting.  What a stupid idea that is!  It is a pain in the butt if you spill anything on the floor!  This rug is old anyways, time to either replace it or just rip it up and put in a floor which I would prefer.  Also, my rabbit sometimes will have an "accident" on the carpet, and that is a pain to clean up too.  It would make my life much easier to have a regular floor there.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 4, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...


I rented for 7 years after I got married. We started out paying $150/month in 1971 an by '78, were paying $440 in a different place. It was a 2 family house and when the landlord died, I bought the place. Mortgage and taxes were less than I was paying in rent, so I asked my first tenant $400/month and took her check to the bank, paid my mortgage and got $5 change.
The first 7 years I had $30,000 in rent receipts and the second 7 I had $400 cash and $40,000 in equity.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 4, 2016)

I have owned the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate for twenty six years now.  The first real money I invested in it was new windows.  The old single pane windows were shot.  The casements in the Grand Hall could not even close all the way!  Installing storm windows in the winter was a Fool's Game, even when I was in my mid 30s.  So, new windows was a priority.  After four years I renovated the kitchen and upgraded the electrical service from a meager 60 amps to a full 200 amps.  Custom cabinets, granite counter tops and an under mounted sink along with new appliances and wallpaper satisfied the remodeler in me for a couple years.

Then it was on to the bathroom.  I gutted the room and installed a mosaic tile floor, custom shower (it's like a car wash in there!  I got stuff cleaned that had not been cleaned in forty years!)  A heated towel rack and a heat lamp as you step from the shower gave me the amenities I had grown used to in hotels.

The Grand hall was next, five years after the bathroom.  I refinished the hardwood floors, installed a gas fireplace insert into a custom ceramic tile fireplace and mantle.  The big ass drapes was the prime cost factor there as they wrap around one corner of the room.

And you know of the trials and tribulations remodeling the master suite.  I blame most of that on poor vision and bronchitis, but it's all done now!

Home ownership!  Mortgages, but equity.  Remodeling costs, but the privilege of choice in the process.  And as I am a single man, no compromises!


----------



## ChrisL (May 4, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> I have owned the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate for twenty six years now.  The first real money I invested in it was new windows.  The old single pane windows were shot.  The casements in the Grand Hall could not even close all the way!  Installing storm windows in the winter was a Fool's Game, even when I was in my mid 30s.  So, new windows was a priority.  After four years I renovated the kitchen and upgraded the electrical service from a meager 60 amps to a full 200 amps.  Custom cabinets, granite counter tops and an under mounted sink along with new appliances and wallpaper satisfied the remodeler in me for a couple years.
> 
> Then it was on to the bathroom.  I gutted the room and installed a mosaic tile floor, custom shower (it's like a car wash in there!  I got stuff cleaned that had not been cleaned in forty years!)  A heated towel rack and a heat lamp as you step from the shower gave me the amenities I had grown used to in hotels.
> 
> ...



That sounds nice, but I don't have the time or know-how to fix things.  Most of the time, I working and when I'm not working, that is my "leisure time."


----------



## Foxfyre (May 4, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I suppose if it went on too long it would be.  But winters in northern Kansas were real winters, and we had a short growing season when we lived up on the mountain too.  And I didn't feel oppressed by winter.


----------



## ChrisL (May 4, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I hate winter.  I've lived here in New England my whole life, and I'm tired of such long drab winters.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 4, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > I have owned the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate for twenty six years now.  The first real money I invested in it was new windows.  The old single pane windows were shot.  The casements in the Grand Hall could not even close all the way!  Installing storm windows in the winter was a Fool's Game, even when I was in my mid 30s.  So, new windows was a priority.  After four years I renovated the kitchen and upgraded the electrical service from a meager 60 amps to a full 200 amps.  Custom cabinets, granite counter tops and an under mounted sink along with new appliances and wallpaper satisfied the remodeler in me for a couple years.
> ...


Just about all the improvements were done by professionals.  The best thing I know how to do is write checks!


----------



## ChrisL (May 4, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Well, it sounds as if you have a lovely home!


----------



## Dajjal (May 4, 2016)

Pretty unusual numbers on the British lotto tonight. they were 1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 20 - 21. I expect it will roll over as nobody will likely win with those numbers, My first number was 5 so I totally missed it.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 4, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


The southwest has some relatively short, warm winters, well if you stick with the high desert areas, the mountains are a completely different story altogether.  Of course in the high desert one shouldn't suffer from agoraphobia........


----------



## Againsheila (May 4, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



you might want to see a lawyer, you may be able to put that money in a trust where the government can't count it against you.


----------



## Montrovant (May 4, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Move down to GA and in 2-3 years, when I have to leave this nanny gig, I'll be your roomie!


----------



## Montrovant (May 4, 2016)

The little one had a soccer game today (usually Wednesday is practice, but they were making up a previously cancelled due to weather game) and she scored her first ever goal.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 5, 2016)

I like Thursday mornings...sorta the beginning of the weekend...if your an optimist.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 5, 2016)

Morning iam and everybody.  "Good" is still to be determined but we'll see how it looks after the coffee and naproxen kicks in.  Hombre and I have to go get passport photos taken today as our passports expire next month.  We though they were expensive ten years ago.  Much more so now.  But you never know when you might need it.

This afternoon is our weekly 42 game and we're looking forward to that.

Temps back in the mid 70's today.  We get the furnace shut down and the Master Cool turned on for the summer on Friday and none too soon.


----------



## OldLady (May 5, 2016)

_*Feliz Cinco de Mayo!*_
.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 5, 2016)

OldLady said:


> _*Feliz Cinco de Mayo!*_
> .


I was watching the early news this morning and wouldn't you think the largest Cinco de Mayo celebrations would be in places like L.A. or San Antonio or El Paso?  Nope.  The biggest one in the country is in Denver of all places.


----------



## OldLady (May 5, 2016)

Fiesta en, Colorado!

Not much of a party day, here--gray, drizzling and 47 degrees.  But I got my hours increased today!  More tacos in my future.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 5, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Fiesta en, Colorado!
> 
> Not much of a party day, here--gray, drizzling and 47 degrees.  But I got my hours increased today!  More tacos in my future.



Well assuming that's a good thing--the hours increased I mean as more tacos is always a good thing--congratulations.  I know a lot of folks around here, as well as in the Coffee Shop, who would appreciate more opportunity to earn more tacos too.


----------



## Montrovant (May 5, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Morning iam and everybody.  "Good" is still to be determined but we'll see how it looks after the coffee and naproxen kicks in.  Hombre and I have to go get passport photos taken today as our passports expire next month.  We though they were expensive ten years ago.  Much more so now.  But you never know when you might need it.
> 
> This afternoon is our weekly 42 game and we're looking forward to that.
> 
> Temps back in the mid 70's today.  We get the furnace shut down and the Master Cool turned on for the summer on Friday and none too soon.



I've never had a passport.  Hell, I've never been off of the east coast.


----------



## blackhawk (May 5, 2016)




----------



## OldLady (May 5, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Fiesta en, Colorado!
> ...


Oh, yes, it's a very good thing!  Thanks!


----------



## Ringel05 (May 5, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Morning iam and everybody.  "Good" is still to be determined but we'll see how it looks after the coffee and naproxen kicks in.  Hombre and I have to go get passport photos taken today as our passports expire next month.  We though they were expensive ten years ago.  Much more so now.  But you never know when you might need it.
> ...


You really don't know what you're missing.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 5, 2016)




----------



## Ringel05 (May 5, 2016)

What's interesting is Cinco de Mayo is much more of a Mexican/American celebration than it is a Mexican one.  In Mexico the kids get the day off, there might be a few parades but up here in the US people go all out.  Mostly it's due to marketing the holiday not so much as a Mexican independence day but more as a Mexican/American cultural celebration.  Just like St Patty's day it's another excuse to get drunk.........


----------



## Ernie S. (May 5, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I like Thursday mornings...sorta the beginning of the weekend...if your an optimist.


Thursday IS my weekend. It's 10:53 and I'm still in bed with a cup of coffee. I'll get going in a while.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 5, 2016)

TyroneSlothrop said:


>


OH great 2 days in a row. Yesterday it was may the fourth be with you and now this!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 5, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Or you could move to California.  But you will have to put up with Gracie's fur friends.


----------



## OldLady (May 5, 2016)

TyroneSlothrop said:


>


How DO they get cats to sit still for having a hat on their head?  Not the cats I've known....


----------



## Foxfyre (May 5, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Morning iam and everybody.  "Good" is still to be determined but we'll see how it looks after the coffee and naproxen kicks in.  Hombre and I have to go get passport photos taken today as our passports expire next month.  We though they were expensive ten years ago.  Much more so now.  But you never know when you might need it.
> ...



But you never know. You could win a trip to the Bahamas or Grand Cayman or Jamaica or some such or have a chance to visit Canada or Mexico and you'll need a passport to do that.  And it typically takes five or six weeks to apply and get one so if you need to leave in a hurry, that could be a problem.  And if a cruise to Alaska involves making port in Vancouver, you would need one.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 5, 2016)

OldLady said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Tequila ...fish flavored Tequila ..


----------



## Foxfyre (May 5, 2016)

OldLady said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I've known a few cats who would tolerate such things just long enough to snap a photo.  But most of the shots you see like that these days are photo shopped.


----------



## Dajjal (May 5, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Thanks, I did see a lawyer, and he told me that the council would count it as capital even if I put in in a trust.
He said you cannot be seen to be trying to cheat the system. So the only thing I can do is pay the rent with my own money until I have only got six thousand pounds left. Then I will be eligible for council rent allowance.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 5, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Fiesta en, Colorado!
> 
> Not much of a party day, here--gray, drizzling and 47 degrees.  But I got my hours increased today!  More tacos in my future.



Are you in Colorado OldLady?


----------



## OldLady (May 5, 2016)

Nope.  I was responding to your post that Denver had the biggest Cinco de Mayo celebration planned.  They know how to party up there--probably the altitude helps!


----------



## Montrovant (May 5, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Well, she did say she already lives in an expensive state.  I think Cali fits in that category.


----------



## Montrovant (May 5, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



If something like that happened, I'd try to sell the tickets or give them to someone who would appreciate them.    I have no urge to travel, especially by boat (I get motion sickness).  I can't think of a likely situation in which I would choose to leave the country.


----------



## OldLady (May 5, 2016)

Cruise ships don't give you motion sickness, especially with one of those patches behind your ear.  I frequently get queasy in cars and on planes, but the time I went on a cruise, I was happily surprised.
Traveling is so interesting!  You meet nice people, eat strange but good food, and it's so lovely to get a break from looking at the same four walls!  I feel so sad for you, Montrovant.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 5, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


I could bill you for a huge bar tab for everything over the 6,000 pounds?


----------



## Nosmo King (May 5, 2016)

Cinco de Mayo, eh?  Well, there's not much of an Hispanic presence here in my home town.  Tacos are available at Taco Bell, or a local bar (Murphy's).  How much of an authentic taco can you get at a place called Murphy's?   Or Taco Bell for that matter?  I think we should consider the words of the sainted Frank Zappa who once said "Is that a real poncho or a Sears poncho?"  Is that a real taco or a Murphy's taco?

Meanwhile we are getting yet another pizza place in town.  We need more pizza places the way Aspen needs more ski bums.  Rumor has it that the new place will be a Domino's franchise.  They will do well as they have a national face and offer delivery.  We haven't had a Domino's franchise in town for thirty years or more.  The rest of the gang is here: Papa John's, Pizza Hut.  But we are well served by Mom and Pop pizza places.

Drizzly rain and cooler temperatures today.  Those two factors might well cancel our daily walk in the park.  Yesterday was senior picture day at the park.  Lovely young ladies and awkward young men assembled there to be duly photographed in front of banks of azaleas and flowering dogwood trees.  Daisy the Mutt wanted to get in every picture.  I called her back, but some young folks were too enthralled by her antics to remain in character for their photos.  I'm telling ya, it's like walking with the Homecoming Queen when I walk with Daisy.

I took Mom to the same ophthalmologist who took my cataracts off last month.  Mom had developed a 'membrane' on her eye that had to be dealt with.  She had a laser shot into her eye and now sees much better, thank you very much!  I think the staff at the eye doctor's office all have boat payments coming up and they want them subsidized  by treating my family.

Incidentally, Mom has elected to keep the one kitten born at the Big House in March.  This news fell heavy on the heart of Daisy as we have to notify Mom of any visits so the cats can be accommodated.  No more pop in visits.

My New York friend has decided to postpone her visit this summer to the autumn.  She does not appreciate the heat and humidity the upper Ohio Valley offers up each August.  But mainly she wants to be here for the apple harvest.  This cool, damp spring portends a bumper crop this year.  The cider presses will be in full swing by October and the annual Shaker Woods Christmas craft festival happens in the middle of that month.

Christmas in the Woods

I must check the Steelers schedule during her visit.  Her Brooklyn bucket list includes attending a Steelers home game.  Tickets will be tough to find, but I will do my level best to get a pair before she gets here.  She's not necessarily a football fan (which offends my cultural DNA having been born here and as an alumnae of The Ohio State University), but she is a fan of the culture of football in this part of the fruited plain.  We do football as a sacrament, a holy rite, a way of life.  And no other place in America has anything on us so far as our love of the game goes.  In order to live here, there must be several articles of clothing hanging in your closet that are Black and Gold.  Eyebrows are raised and suspicions run deep on those who fail to live the orthodox life of a Steeler fan.






I stopped at my favorite greenhouse today and brother, business is a-boomin'!  All the young plants, even the impatiens which have been plagued by a blight in the past couple years look healthy and ready to be planted.  Tomorrow I plan to rub a major blister on the Visa card and get the coleas for Mom and a few for myself, wave petunias, a couple sweet potato vines, a few flats of impatiens, zinnas, verbenas, geraniums and those new varieties of 'fairy plants' that do so well under the Eastern Redbud tree on the north lawn.  Time to get the hands dirty!


----------



## Againsheila (May 5, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Just gamble it all away, you might win....


----------



## Againsheila (May 5, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > _*Feliz Cinco de Mayo!*_
> ...



It's a holiday invented by an American beer company to sell beer.


----------



## Againsheila (May 5, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Morning iam and everybody.  "Good" is still to be determined but we'll see how it looks after the coffee and naproxen kicks in.  Hombre and I have to go get passport photos taken today as our passports expire next month.  We though they were expensive ten years ago.  Much more so now.  But you never know when you might need it.
> ...



I wish I had more stamps in my passport.  I love to travel.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 5, 2016)

Just for Foxy:


----------



## Nosmo King (May 5, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Back in the early 1990s I had a project that took me to Naples, Italy.

My second day there was an off day and I decided to do some sight seeing.  I drove the rental car over to see the ruins at Pompeii.  I took all the photos I would need to document the place and prove to everyone that I had actually been there.

A colleague who had been to Naples earlier told me that the city was divided up into districts.  There was a flower district, a fruit and vegetable district, a bicycle district and a jewelry district.  I thought that a great present for Mom would be a genuine Neapolitan cameo.

I found the jewelry district with some help from the concierge at the hotel.  I drove in stop and go traffic, the only type of traffic Naples has.  I kept an eye on the Vespa scooter tailgating me.  The kids on that scooter were so close, I doubt if one could slip a piece of typing paper between their front wheel and my rear bumper.

I plodded along, looking for a jewelry shop when suddenly I heard the distinctive sound of automobile glass shattering!  Glancing over my right shoulder, I saw my prized leather backpack being swiped from the back seat.  I had expected to see a human being shredded by the rear window lying there.

What happened?  The passenger on the scooter had jumped off, walked up the left rear window of my car and smashed it!  He took my backpack which contained my travel orders from the U.S Navy, my camera, some trinkets I bought at Pompeii and my passport!

That passport had visa stamps from Germany, France, Belgium, Italy and Czechoslovakia.  It was the one thing that I both absolutely had to have and was prized above all the other stuff in the backpack.

I tried to elicit help from the Neapolitans on the sidewalk, but my Italian was not so bene, as they say.

I had to go to the rental car office at the airport to report the incident and get a new car.  There, I met two other American who had the same thing happen to them in a different part of town.  Off to the American consulate next to get a temporary passport, then back to the Navy base to report what had happened.

When I got home, Mom asked if I thought my passport would be used for some nefarious plot.  "I don't think the Italian Boy Scouts robbed me, Mom!"

By the way, the new passport photograph showed an angry and disappointed Nosmo King.  The scowl on my face told the story.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 5, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Just for Foxy:


Do I see 4 (or more) other Outbacks outback of Outback?


----------



## Montrovant (May 5, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Cruise ships don't give you motion sickness, especially with one of those patches behind your ear.  I frequently get queasy in cars and on planes, but the time I went on a cruise, I was happily surprised.
> Traveling is so interesting!  You meet nice people, eat strange but good food, and it's so lovely to get a break from looking at the same four walls!  I feel so sad for you, Montrovant.



I've gotten motion sickness on a dock before, so I don't trust a cruise ship.  I might well be fine, but honestly, even without that, I don't think I'd enjoy it very much.

I don't particularly enjoy meeting people.  I'm not very social.  I'm the pickiest eater I've ever met, so most strange food I probably would not like.  And I don't look at my walls all that much, I mostly look at my computer screens.  

Oh, I also don't enjoy flying.  

I'm almost certainly never going to leave the country.  My mother is the one that enjoys travel, I prefer the comfort of home.


----------



## Sherry (May 5, 2016)

Happy Cinco de Mayo!!


----------



## Againsheila (May 5, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



One reason why I always put packages in the trunk and keep my purse right next to me.


----------



## Againsheila (May 5, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Cruise ships don't give you motion sickness, especially with one of those patches behind your ear.  I frequently get queasy in cars and on planes, but the time I went on a cruise, I was happily surprised.
> ...



My son feels the same way.  I get motion sickness but it doesn't stop me.  We got patches from the doctor for our cruise.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 5, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...


Consider this; when I told my Navy contact the story he topped it!

His wife was driving in yet another part of Naples when a scooter passed her on the left and bumped her side view mirror.  When she rolled down the window to readjust it, the second scooter came along side and stole the watch right off her wrist!

La dulce vita!


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 5, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> *Gallantwarrior*...
> If I have my facts straight, you live in Anchorage? If so I know this establishment is no longer in business, but do you remember the Fireweed Hotel? I stayed there for about 2 months back in '82'. Part of my worldly travels. I fell in love with Alaska. But alas my wife and 2 babies won out and I left after about 4 months.
> It is on my bucket list to go back and gather up the rest of my heart one day.


I actually only work in Anchorage.  Best pay and best work situation...currently.  I live in Birchwood (temporarily) and am developing my place in Willow.  I had hoped to move up there full time this year, but my partner's unfortunate accident has put a screeching halt to those plans.
Bring the wife and babies with.  Regardless of what you plan, you would always be welcome to visit and I'd gladly roll out the proverbial red carpet.  Of course, the kiddies would have to play Uno (most love it), and I'd gladly take out the plant/tree guides and take them walking in the woods to collect and press plant specimens.  I encourage most youngsters to keep a journal, too.
I vaguely remember the Fireweed Hotel.  If you do find your way up here, you will find much changed, I suspect.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 5, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


I have found that the wrist bands with pressure points work best, unlike Dramamine, which knocks me clean out.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 5, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...


Oh, gosh...now the pressure is on!  If you have all day, I think an outing to Talkeetna would be in order.  It's loads more "Alaskan" than Anchorage.  If you don't find anything suitable for lunch there, we can eat back in Anchoragua, though.  But the wildlife park near Girdwood is better than the zoo, IMHO.  The critters are in more natural environments.  There's also the muskox farm and reindeer farm out in the valley.  I collected a bunch of brochures (they're still from 2015).  PM me if you want and I'll send some info your way.


----------



## Gracie (May 5, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Yup. But I only have two left and they stick close to us.

Meanwhile...had a few bites on the room, but nobody sticking out yet saying ME ME ME and me saying YES YES YES.

If I can dig up another 7K, we can buy an adorable mobile home in a senior park in Florida with space rent being 400 bucks per month. We can handle that amount..not counting utilities though. Still...it would be ours And it would be green.

If we can score a 3bdrm...any oldies here need a room...holler! I wouldn't wish this on anyone.
But first I have to find 7K more. gonna take at least 2K to move there, what with gass, a uhaul, etc. Unless we can buy a place furnished and all we have to do is stuff our personals in the van and truck. Then all we will need is gas and a motel room between here and there cuz it's a LONG drive.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 6, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



The seas were so calm on our Alaskan cruise that our daughter who gets sea sick even thinking about being on the water had no problem at all with no meds.  We really never felt the ship move.  I can't say it is always that way though, but so far all who have testified to those cruises say pretty much the same thing.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 6, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
For every happiness for Sherry and WQ,
Sherry’s Mom,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
Mr. And Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Gracie's eye surgery and stop smoking project,
Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Nosmo's eye surgery,
Sixfoot's bad back,
Rod, GW's partner,
Peach and her family for comfort,
IamwhatIseem's bad hip,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.


----------



## Dajjal (May 6, 2016)

Well, I am up early as I can't sleep. I have been thinking about doing new paintings and this time I  intend to get it right from the start, by planning my paintings before starting them. I just ordered some paint brushes from Amazon and looked up my nearest Winsor and newton art materials supplier. I have also dusted off a couple of books on perspective. I do not want to waste another large canvas on something out of perspective that I cannot be bothered to finish. I am going to get a tin of primer and paint out three of my unfinished canvases so I can start new pictures on them.
They are four or five feet wide, and as you can imagine I do not want to waste canvases of that size.


----------



## Dajjal (May 6, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



Thanks for the offer, but I have decided to try and spend some of my spare money, and today I am going to look for a second hand Nikon 35mm film camera. I am expecting them to be cheap, as everyone wants digital cameras.
Then I am going to stock up on art materials, which don't come cheap as I only buy best quality oil paints from Winsor and Newton.


----------



## Dajjal (May 6, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



I spend eight pounds a week on the lottery. That's two euro millions tickets and two lotto tickets a week. Which gives me four chances a week of winning millions. Of course the odds against winning are massive, but I did win over five pounds this week.
That's all the gambling I do and in spite of the enormous odds I enjoy checking my tickets four times a week.
When I get shorter of money I will cut down the number of times a week I play.


----------



## Dajjal (May 6, 2016)

I just found out that Windows 10 has a paint program, so I can try out ideas for paintings on the computer.


----------



## peach174 (May 6, 2016)

Happy Friday all !

I hope you all have a good weekend.

My Mom's funeral on Monday was beautiful.
The flowers around her urn are mine (purple was her favorite color) and the ones hanging on the wire is from my cousin.
The two one either side are the ones from the children and grandchildren of her 2nd marriage.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 6, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Happy Friday all !
> 
> I hope you all have a good weekend.
> 
> ...



Welcome back Peach and I know all our thoughts were with you this week.  Not easy to say the final goodbye, but there is something uplifting about a celebration of a life too.  And the flowers are beautiful.


----------



## ChrisL (May 6, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I don't want to move from one expensive state to another, although California is beautiful.    I would definitely want to stay on one of the coasts, because I would miss the ocean if I moved inland.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 6, 2016)

Gulf Coast is your answer then, Chris. 9 or 10 month beach season and a pretty low cost of living. You can buy a great house for under $100,000 and pay $300/year property tax. My January heating bill was $110 and in August last year my electric bill was $140.


----------



## Dajjal (May 6, 2016)

So much for buying a cheap second hand Nikon 35mm film camera. The only one they had was £450, and I can buy the latest, brand new digital Nikon with an extra telephoto lens for under £400. I thought the old second hand film cameras would be cheap, but they ain't. I can afford the camera, but I don't think its worth it .
Especially as I don't really need a camera because I already have a Pentax.

The trouble is I don't need anything, as I brought everything I wanted when I first got my inheritance. I brought a foam mattress, a 3d Television, and a new computer.

The only things I might want to buy are antiquarian books, and two book shops in the town that dealt with old books have both closed. I Guess I will have to look further afield to other towns.


----------



## ChrisL (May 6, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Gulf Coast is your answer then, Chris. 9 or 10 month beach season and a pretty low cost of living. You can buy a great house for under $100,000 and pay $300/year property tax. My January heating bill was $110 and in August last year my electric bill was $140.



Oh, I'm not looking to own a home though.  Too much responsibility and $$.  I've had a lot of work done in my apartment recently (bathroom redone, new sliding glass door, and I'm also getting a new floor in my downstairs half bath and kitchen), and I wouldn't have been able to afford to do that.  Thanks to my landlord.


----------



## ChrisL (May 6, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> So much for buying a cheap second hand Nikon 35mm film camera. The only one they had was £450, and I can buy the latest, brand new digital Nikon with an extra telephoto lens for under £400. I thought the old second hand film cameras would be cheap, but they ain't. I can afford the camera, but I don't think its worth it .
> Especially as I don't really need a camera because I already have a Pentax.
> 
> The trouble is I don't need anything, as I brought everything I wanted when I first got my inheritance. I brought a foam mattress, a 3d Television, and a new computer.
> ...



Go look in your local pawn shops.  You would be surprised some of the things you can find there for cheap, cheap!


----------



## Dajjal (May 6, 2016)

I got an antiquarian book from my uncles estate. To be candid I stole it from my relatives without asking. In theory they are entitled to a share of the sale of the book, but now they will have to wait until I die to get it.
Its called 'the practice of perspective' and its dated MDLCCXLIX (does anyone know what date that is?)

I looked up the book on the internet several years ago, and there was a copy on sale for 2000 dollars
But to be fair to me I did not know it was valuable when I took it. I just wanted it because it is very informative about the rules of perspective, and it shows you things like, how to draw a vault in perspective.
Just what I need for my gothic style paintings.


----------



## ChrisL (May 6, 2016)

OMG!  The sun is actually making an appearance today, first time all week!   

It has been gloomy, windy, rainy, and raw all week.


----------



## saveliberty (May 6, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> OMG!  The sun is actually making an appearance today, first time all week!
> 
> It has been gloomy, windy, rainy, and raw all week.



That was us yesterday, not a cloud in the sky today either.


----------



## Dajjal (May 6, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 6, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > OMG!  The sun is actually making an appearance today, first time all week!
> ...



Well, it's partly cloudy (probably mostly cloudy) here today, but it is still nice to see the sun peeking out!


----------



## Dajjal (May 6, 2016)

Can you believe it, there is not even one antiquarian bookshop listed in the yellow pages for the entire county.
I suppose its time I paid a visit to London, and walked up Shaftsbury avenue. I am bound to find something there.


----------



## Montrovant (May 6, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 73968



That's me in a nutshell.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Foxfyre (May 6, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Gulf Coast is your answer then, Chris. 9 or 10 month beach season and a pretty low cost of living. You can buy a great house for under $100,000 and pay $300/year property tax. My January heating bill was $110 and in August last year my electric bill was $140.



Ernie is going to have the entire Coffee Shop moving to the gulf coast.


----------



## ChrisL (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (May 6, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Bring the wife and babies with. Regardless of what you plan, you would always be welcome to visit and I'd gladly roll out the proverbial red carpet.



Gallantwarrior thanks so much for your gracious offer. I have to admit that the bucketlist trip back to Alaska is more than likely a pipe dream. My beautiful bride and I have been divorced for 13 years, and my babies are in their late 30's with babies of their own. While they would probably like to make the trip, I don't think they could fit it into their schedule. Might be something nice for me and the ex to do though. We get along so well now, a lot better than the 23 years we were married.

I left the wife and babies in Hawaii (her home and family) and went to Alaska in '84' to get established. After securing employment, transportation and a place to change diapers she came up with the 2 kids.
She arrived wearing sandals in Anchorage in Oct. with about 10 inches a snow on the ground from Honolulu, Jake (25 months old) and Sara (13 months old) in tow. I had rented an old converted motel room on Spenard road out by the airport. Needless to say things went down hill from there. And to think we stayed married another 20 years. We left Anchorage after several heated discussions in Dec. and returned to Indiana (my Home base and family).

Sure did enjoy a few breakfast meals at the Hogg Brothers Café while I was there though. Went Salmon fishing down in Seward. Drove out to Willow as this was the choice of the great folks of Alaska at the time to move the State Capital to. Anchorage was such a boom town at the time with construction going on everywhere. I had secured a job with Big Three Lincoln of Alaska. A welding supply company.

Just one of my many " I wonder what would have happened" parts of my life.

Thanks again Gallantwarrior.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 6, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> I brought a foam mattress,



A vibrating foam mattress at that...


----------



## blackhawk (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Ringel05 (May 6, 2016)

Today has been frustrating to say the least.  Yesterday receive a note from the IRS that our tax return was missing a form 8962, Premium Tax Credit the at tax software apparently missed when I filed.  Okay, download the pdf, print it out (with the instructions) then proceed to spend all morning trying (unsuccessfully so far) to convert it to plain understandable English..........  I have 20 days from the date on the letter to reply........  Not happy.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 6, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> I have 20 days from the date on the letter to reply........ Not happy.



My condolences...
You are from Texas...
Pray for succession...


----------



## Ringel05 (May 6, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I have 20 days from the date on the letter to reply........ Not happy.
> ...


Not from Texas, just living here for the moment.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 6, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Today has been frustrating to say the least.  Yesterday receive a note from the IRS that our tax return was missing a form 8962, Premium Tax Credit the at tax software apparently missed when I filed.  Okay, download the pdf, print it out (with the instructions) then proceed to spend all morning trying (unsuccessfully so far) to convert it to plain understandable English..........  I have 20 days from the date on the letter to reply........  Not happy.



Bummer.  I hate when that happens.  The last 2 years I've been using H&R Block with no problems.  But last year I bought software twice from TurboTax trying to get the form I needed without success and they may have lost a customer forever. 

Have you tried this?
2015 Form IRS 8962 Fill Online, Printable, Fillable, Blank - PDFfiller


----------



## Ringel05 (May 6, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Today has been frustrating to say the least.  Yesterday receive a note from the IRS that our tax return was missing a form 8962, Premium Tax Credit the at tax software apparently missed when I filed.  Okay, download the pdf, print it out (with the instructions) then proceed to spend all morning trying (unsuccessfully so far) to convert it to plain understandable English..........  I have 20 days from the date on the letter to reply........  Not happy.
> ...


I still have the tax software, I'll redo it with the proper forms then send it back in.  Fortunately I printed out the return, unfortunately I forgot to back up the digital copy so I'll have to reinput everything, not that big of a deal though.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 6, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Gulf Coast is your answer then, Chris. 9 or 10 month beach season and a pretty low cost of living. You can buy a great house for under $100,000 and pay $300/year property tax. My January heating bill was $110 and in August last year my electric bill was $140.
> ...


I can use the customers


----------



## blackhawk (May 6, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Foxfyre (May 7, 2016)

Good morning everybody.  Everyone must be sleeping in this morning.

We had our system changed over from heating to cooling yesterday after a week of really warm--high 70's, low 80's--temps.  So of course today we will struggle to get to 70 and will be in the mid 60's tomorrow.  It never fails.  But it gives me a few more days to wear my fleece jackets that I like.

The coffee is hot and good, and it looks like a good day.


----------



## Montrovant (May 7, 2016)

We've got what I believe is the little one's final soccer game of the season in an hour or so.  Hope her team can win!


----------



## ChrisL (May 7, 2016)

Well, we had some peeks of sunlight yesterday, then it clouded over again and today it's all cloudy again.    I miss the sunlight!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 7, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Well, we had some peeks of sunlight yesterday, then it clouded over again and today it's all cloudy again.    I miss the sunlight!



This too shall pass Chris.  Trust me.  It may take hours, days, weeks, months. . . .(I'm kidding, I'm kidding). . .but it will pass.

It's a pretty safe bet you would be miserable in GW's Alaska though.  And probably here though we have pretty close to 365 days of sunshine and plenty of warmth here, but it is a looooooooong way to any large body of water, let alone an ocean.  And when you compare what you see when you look out your windows and the kind of terrain you see when you look out of windows here, well, it is an acquired taste and takes some getting used to.


----------



## ChrisL (May 7, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Well, we had some peeks of sunlight yesterday, then it clouded over again and today it's all cloudy again.    I miss the sunlight!
> ...



It's supposed to be nice on Monday.    I would never live in Alaska.  Lol.  I would visit but would never want to live there.  Too cold for me!


----------



## blackhawk (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Montrovant (May 7, 2016)

Well, not a great game for the little one.  She gave up a goal when she played goalie and the team lost 4-1.  However, there is apparently going to be one more game, another makeup game because of a previous cancellation.  So still one more chance to end with a win!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 7, 2016)

I just realized that I forgot to post this on May 4:

*HAPPY SIXTH BIRTHDAY TO THE COFFEE SHOP*​*The original USMB Coffee Shop opened on 5-4-2010 and acquired 80,455 posts and 3,285,729 views before it closed on 7-30-13.

USMB Coffee Shop II opened on 7-30-13 and acquired 25,935 posts and 486,351 views before it closed on 4-14-14.

USMB Coffee Shop III opened on 4-15-14 and closed on 5-15-14 with 2,803 posts and 32,229 views.


Versions 1, 2, and 3 acquired about another 100,000 views after they were closed and before they were deleted and sent into oblivion.


USMB Coffee Shop IV opened on 5-15-14 and has acquired 33,993 posts and 698643 views.


That is a total of 143,186 posts and 4,502,952 views since the Coffee Shop opened on May 4, 2010.

A total of roughly 423 USMB members have made at least one post in the Coffee Shop.  (I say roughly because there are a few who changed names sometime during the six years and may be registered twice, but there are probably not even as many as ten of those.)

Long live the Coffee Shop.*


----------



## Foxfyre (May 7, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
Mr. And Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Gracie's eye surgery and stop smoking project,
Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Sixfoot's bad back,
Rod, GW's partner,
IamwhatIseem's bad hip,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.


----------



## ChrisL (May 8, 2016)

Happy Mothers Day!


----------



## Hossfly (May 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Happy Mothers Day!


Thanks, I needed that!


----------



## ChrisL (May 8, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Mothers Day!
> ...



It's pretty, and I'm glad I could brighten your mothers day!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 8, 2016)

It is Mother's Day and it has been really run reading Facebook today.  Everybody waxes nostalgic on Mother's Day like on no other.  Motherhood is one of the most demanding, frustrating, exasperating, terrifying, exhausting jobs on the face of the planet, and absolutely the most rewarding that I imagine none of us mothers would have missed for the world.  And of course motherhood wouldn't be possible without the dads.

Happy Mother's Day all.


----------



## Dajjal (May 8, 2016)

I have been reading Salman Rushdie's ' the satanic verses' and am now on chapter 5 , but it is a hard read as it keeps changing the plot every chapter. Every chapter starts a whole new story line with new characters.

I have been making preparations to start a new painting, but I am too scared to make a mark on the blank canvas because a blank canvas has infinite potential. But when you make a mark on it you are committed  to a course you cannot easily alter. I have started several abstract paintings without knowing what I was going to do and the result is usually a waste of canvas. There are three I am going to white out with primer, so that I can paint something better thought out.
My large canvases are five feet by four feet wide and they are expensive, so I do not want to mess another one up. So I am trying to prepare some drawings, so that I know what I am going to paint.


----------



## Dajjal (May 8, 2016)

I have decided what to do with some of my money. I am going to buy gold coins. I should have done it years ago when I first got my inheritance because Gold has gone up several times the value it was then. But I can buy some now and keep them a few years, then sell them one at a time, when I run out of money.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 8, 2016)

Happy Mother's Day!

I met my brother and sister-in-law at the Big Hoise this morning and together we knocked off some items from Mom's honey do list.  I planted two pots of coleas and a planter of herbs for her.  Daisy frolicked on the lawn and then we went out for lunch.  After that, we stopped at Pop's grave and tended the lawn at his stone.

Then off for a walk in the park where Daisy met some old dog buddies for a good run.  Now it's laundry time.

I sure hope all the mother's had a wonderful day as you truly deserve it!  Your children love you so.


----------



## ChrisL (May 8, 2016)

My son and I are going out for dinner and then I'm going to work.  Lol.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 8, 2016)

What a mother of a day.........


----------



## Foxfyre (May 8, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> What a mother of a day.........



There you are!  I hadn't seen a post of yours for a couple of days and was hoping you were doing something fun instead of having a problem.  Did you get your tax issue taken care of?


----------



## Hossfly (May 8, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> I have decided what to do with some of my money. I am going to buy gold coins. I should have done it years ago when I first got my inheritance because Gold has gone up several times the value it was then. But I can buy some now and keep them a few years, then sell them one at a time, when I run out of money.


Just make sure you buy the coins from a company that sends you the coins and not one that holds the coins and sends you a receipt.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 8, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > What a mother of a day.........
> ...


Not yet, will do that tonight.
Saturday was another road trip up to Alamogordo, then home.  Was busy with stuff around the house then made the mistake of taking my Metamucil and eating a bunch of carbs immediately afterwards........  That's a mistake I won't make again.......  Pretty much was incapacitated the rest of the night.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 8, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Oh dear.  I almost hit the 'funny' button and then thought that really would not be appropriate.


----------



## Montrovant (May 8, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I went ahead and hit the funny button.  

I have a bunch of problems with my digestive system, I feel fine laughing at belly problems (when they aren't my own).


----------



## Foxfyre (May 8, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Yeah, but you have this mean streak in an unmean sort of way.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 8, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


It's okay, it wasn't funny at the time but the way I presented it was supposed to be funny....... 
Metamucil is basically ground psyllium husks, add to water and swallow.  In the stomach it expands to a gelatinous mass, carbs also have a tendency to expand in the stomach........  Mix the two and the result was a severely distended stomach causing a very uncomfortable stomach ache, very uncomfortable.  Live and learn.......


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 9, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Bring the wife and babies with. Regardless of what you plan, you would always be welcome to visit and I'd gladly roll out the proverbial red carpet.
> ...


You are quite welcome.  The Hogg Brothers moved to different digs quite a few years ago.  The entire building became all of Coots.  And, unfortunately, even Hogg Brothers is now the Alaska (Anchorage) Road House.
Alaska has always been a love-it-or-hate-it location.  As long as you can stay active all year long, you'll love it.  Otherwise, it's a "Spenard divorce"...


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 9, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Well, we had some peeks of sunlight yesterday, then it clouded over again and today it's all cloudy again.    I miss the sunlight!
> ...


I'm not so sure...it's been in the high 40s, low 50s here, plenty of light, too.  And we have both Turnagain Arm and Cook Inlet for water.  Look out your window here and all you see are postcards...


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Visit in May, then.  It smells so wonderful, everything blooming an turning green.  Green has an odor.


----------



## ChrisL (May 9, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



One of these days maybe.  I'll put it on my bucket list!


----------



## ChrisL (May 9, 2016)

I am still waiting for my landlord's son to get his butt here to start on my bathroom floor.    He's always late!


----------



## ChrisL (May 9, 2016)

So finally, he just called, and he's not going to make it until tomorrow morning!  Bastid.  Lol.  Anyways, I'm going to get some sleep now.  Nightie night!


----------



## peach174 (May 9, 2016)

Morning !

Monday already.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 9, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...





Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I  recommend the ground flax seed I add to my breakfast shake every morning.  Loaded with all the omega fatty acids, especially Omega 3.  And because it is extremely high fiber, it provides all the benefits of Metamucil without the unwanted side effects.   Of course the Omega fatty acids boost health in general and have been proven to lower cholesterol and relieve symptoms of osteoarthritis, RA, and other autoimmune uglies.

I do recommend buying the whole seeds--you can get them pretty cheap on Amazon--and grinding what you will consume fresh just before consuming them for maximum health benefit.  I just throw a couple of tablespoons of whole seeds into my coffee grinder and it fluffs them up in a hurry.  Then the ground flaxseed can be mixed with cereal, oatmeal, or just about anything without altering the taste or texture.  They have a very faint nutty taste and they are sooooo good for folks.

And like with any other high fiber product, it is important to drink plenty of water.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 9, 2016)

I've got a pretty good idea what the 'unwanted side effects' of Metamucil might be.  If you've ever watched a documentary about WWII and 'buzz bombs' the dreaded V-1 rockets that plagued England during the war, you might have a good idea of the 'unwanted side effects' I've been having.  Those buzz bombs would fly across the channel and onto English soil all the while emitting a throbbing pulsing buzz sound.  When the sound stopped, the bomb would plummet to the ground and explode.

Well, after eating a heaping bowl of Rice krispies augmented with a handful of dried cranberries, I tend to pass wind.  A long throbbing, pulsing buzzing sound followed by silence and culminating in an explosion, of sorts.  I gotta get a cheeseburger every now and then.

Meanwhile, on our walk on Sunday afternoon, Daisy and I experienced a small slice of unpleasantness.  Daisy was playing with a couple of kids, rolling over, sitting up and begging and I had her perform her 'stick 'em up!  BANG!' trick.  The little girls squealed with delight and begged their mother to let them pet her.

Along came an obviously overfed hillbilly wearing a Duck Dynasty t-shirt and a dirty leather hat.  He had two small boys of his own.  Daisy frolicked up to them ready, willing and able to perform for them as well.  That's when the brute put out his Brogine clad foot and kicked her away!

"You don't have to kick my dog!" I said.

"That dog does not get around my kids!" answered Li'l Abner.

"That dog is not going to bite your kids" I said "She just wants to play and charm them."

"Kids first and dogs last!" came his reply.

I wonder how one feels kicking a 13 pound miniature poodle.  Does it make you feel more manly?  More mature?  And I wonder if he thinks it's fun to kick little dogs?

I should have kicked him in the jewels just to experience the sensation of kicking something for myself.

After he waddled away, the mother of the kids Daisy had been playing with said, in a loud and confident voice, "Sir,  We love your dog!"


----------



## saveliberty (May 9, 2016)

I usually conduct that type of conversation within personal space....


----------



## Foxfyre (May 9, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> I've got a pretty good idea what the 'unwanted side effects' of Metamucil might be.  If you've ever watched a documentary about WWII and 'buzz bombs' the dreaded V-1 rockets that plagued England during the war, you might have a good idea of the 'unwanted side effects' I've been having.  Those buzz bombs would fly across the channel and onto English soil all the while emitting a throbbing pulsing buzz sound.  When the sound stopped, the bomb would plummet to the ground and explode.
> 
> Well, after eating a heaping bowl of Rice krispies augmented with a handful of dried cranberries, I tend to pass wind.  A long throbbing, pulsing buzzing sound followed by silence and culminating in an explosion, of sorts.  I gotta get a cheeseburger every now and then.
> 
> ...



I admire your restraint in how you dealt with a no class type kicking your dog.  I'm not sure I would have been as civilized.


----------



## saveliberty (May 9, 2016)

Those two kids probably deserve our sympathy.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 9, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> I usually conduct that type of conversation within personal space....



Aw come on.  The Coffee Shop is family time and personal space.  And sometimes it is reassuring to know that some that are just, well, what they are.


----------



## blackhawk (May 9, 2016)




----------



## saveliberty (May 9, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I usually conduct that type of conversation within personal space....
> ...



???

Thought I was being supportive of Daisy and Nosmo.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 9, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Water?  What's that?


----------



## Nosmo King (May 9, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Water, when added to malted barley, eventually becomes scotch.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 9, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I hate scotch.........


----------



## blackhawk (May 9, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


----------



## Nosmo King (May 9, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Good!  More for me.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 9, 2016)

blackhawk said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


In my case it's where's the rumps........

Oh there they are........


----------



## blackhawk (May 9, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Drink enough rum you will see that double.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 9, 2016)

blackhawk said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


For me that would probably be one glass......  I quit drinking alcohol decades ago.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 9, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


True.  Water should always be processed through some type of grain in order to ensure that all the fish pee flavor has been eliminated.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 9, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


That's OK...leaves more for the rest of us who appreciate the finer things in life.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 9, 2016)

Greetings!
Beautiful here.  Temperatures are staying around high 40s to mid 50s.  I even rained a little be today.  We've needed rain, it's been bone dry so far this year. 
The last two kids were born a couple of nights ago.  The larger of the two didn't make it, but the survivor is about as cute as imaginable.  She's all black with long ears sticking straight out from her head.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 9, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


It would be best if that water, added to malted barley, were stored for a number of years in oaken barrels.  I believe 12 years might eliminate any contaminates, but if one might hold those barrels for say 20 years, the effect should be spectacular.


----------



## ChrisL (May 9, 2016)

Finally we had some sunshine here today!    A whole week of dreary drab weather.  I thought I was going to lose my mind (what's left of it anyway)


----------



## Ringel05 (May 9, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Like Scuzweiser............ the champaign of trailer trash.........? 



How about a nice bottle of Domaine Coche-Dury Corton-Charlemagne.........


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 9, 2016)

The war of the fences continues.  First, the goats tore themselves holes in the existing fences.  They walked through them like the didn't exist.  I had ordered some electrified netting but it hadn't arrived yet, so I strung 100' of chainlink along the front fence.  The next day, the electric stuff arrived.  I put that up along the back fence.  Danged goats learned to respect that barrier pretty quickly. 
The partner is healing well and is spending more time at his place now.  With the semester over, I'll have time to catch up some of my postponed projects.  Maybe I'll finally get the finishing touches on the over-sized cribbage board I'm building for my buddy's birthday.  That and the wine rack have been hanging around for way too long.


----------



## blackhawk (May 9, 2016)

Dallas Stars win game six tonight to force game seven wednesday GO STARS.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 10, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Too many choices!


----------



## Gracie (May 10, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> I've got a pretty good idea what the 'unwanted side effects' of Metamucil might be.  If you've ever watched a documentary about WWII and 'buzz bombs' the dreaded V-1 rockets that plagued England during the war, you might have a good idea of the 'unwanted side effects' I've been having.  Those buzz bombs would fly across the channel and onto English soil all the while emitting a throbbing pulsing buzz sound.  When the sound stopped, the bomb would plummet to the ground and explode.
> 
> Well, after eating a heaping bowl of Rice krispies augmented with a handful of dried cranberries, I tend to pass wind.  A long throbbing, pulsing buzzing sound followed by silence and culminating in an explosion, of sorts.  I gotta get a cheeseburger every now and then.
> 
> ...


Anyone kicks my dog does not get words. They get a foot in their ass, even though it is a fragile foot. And if that doesn't work out, I have my walking stick. And no, I don't care if I go to jail. Fucker that hurts or kicks my dog is going to be hurting when I get done.


----------



## Gracie (May 10, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> I usually conduct that type of conversation within personal space....


Ha ha!! Me too, SL!


----------



## Ringel05 (May 10, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


Not enough choices.......


----------



## Montrovant (May 10, 2016)

blackhawk said:


> Dallas Stars win game six tonight to force game seven wednesday GO STARS.



The Islanders blew their series against the Lightning.


----------



## peach174 (May 10, 2016)

Tuesday's start the morning with a grin!!


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 10, 2016)

If it is Tuesday...


----------



## Foxfyre (May 10, 2016)

Good morning everybody.  Send me some reinforcing vibes today.  I am MCing our Senior Saints luncheon and it is on me to explain to them that they are 'too old' to attract new retirees to the group and we need to change our name to remove all vestiges of ageism and redirect our focus and ministry.  Sixty is indeed the new 40 and most senior citizens don't see themselves as senior citizens and don't want to be thought of as senior citizens.  (We do like the very few perks that come with it of course.)

I don't envy me this task.


----------



## Dajjal (May 10, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Send me some reinforcing vibes today



I cannna do no vibes no more
My vibes are busted ! I used to do vibes, but they seem to have drained away as part of the ageing process.


----------



## blackhawk (May 10, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Dallas Stars win game six tonight to force game seven wednesday GO STARS.
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (May 10, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Send me some reinforcing vibes today.  I am MCing our Senior Saints luncheon and it is on me to explain to them that they are 'too old' to attract new retirees to the group and we need to change our name to remove all vestiges of ageism and redirect our focus and ministry.  Sixty is indeed the new 40 and most senior citizens don't see themselves as senior citizens and don't want to be thought of as senior citizens.  (We do like the very few perks that come with it of course.)
> 
> I don't envy me this task.


Nope, you're not going to be very popular today........  You have my sympathies and my prayers.


----------



## Dajjal (May 10, 2016)

Trying to start some new paintings, but I have forgotten all the rules of perspective. I have not done any paintings for over five years so it's not surprising. I want to do a five foot high picture of the inside of a cathedral with tiled flooring. But I cannot remember how to get the position of the vanishing points to make the tiles. I used  to know how to do it as the picture below shows.


  I photographed it before it was finished. In the finished picture all the windows had stained glass in them.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 10, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Send me some reinforcing vibes today
> ...



Dajjal put his vibes in his mattress... 

What a talent you have sir... Your paintings are beautiful... Hopefully you feel blessed to have such a marvelous eye and steady hand.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 10, 2016)

So back from the Senior Saints luncheon and ya'll must have sent some kind of vibes my way because it went great.  We had a great group, great food, and my presentation was well received.  And now I don't have to worry about it any more until at least fall.   So on with the week. . .


----------



## Ringel05 (May 10, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Trying to start some new paintings, but I have forgotten all the rules of perspective. I have not done any paintings for over five years so it's not surprising. I want to do a five foot high picture of the inside of a cathedral with tiled flooring. But I cannot remember how to get the position of the vanishing points to make the tiles. I used  to know how to do it as the picture below shows.
> View attachment 74355  I photographed it before it was finished. In the finished picture all the windows had stained glass in them.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 10, 2016)

Meanwhile In Florida, the alligators have developed sign making skills.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 10, 2016)

It's been a long while since I commented here last, so I'll update you. Two weeks ago I was diagnosed with high cholesterol, and am currently waiting to discuss dietary options with my General Physician. Perhaps people have noticed a change in my behavior on this board since then, well it kinda hit me hard. But I know it was due to my negligence and no other. Some of my behavior has been... inexcusable.

On the upside, I have dropped 10 pounds since then. I'm taking something called "Apple Cider Vinegar" pills in an effort to help cut the weight. I'm starting dead lifts beginning at 40 lbs and working my way up to hopefully 150 in six months. I'm about to start taking 1 mile walks at least twice weekly.

Well, I hope all of you had a good day today. See ya.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 10, 2016)

And just so I'm current:


----------



## Ringel05 (May 10, 2016)

We're coming up to Albuquerque Thursday, the wife has an interview (Data Analyst) with the University of New Mexico.  She did the phone interview last week and pretty much thought she blew it, a couple of days latter they emailed her wanting a face to face.  Keep us in your prayers.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 10, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> We're coming up to Albuquerque Thursday, the wife has an interview (Data Analyst) with the University of New Mexico.  She did the phone interview last week and pretty much thought she blew it, a couple of days latter they emailed her wanting a face to face.  Keep us in your prayers.



Good luck!


----------



## Montrovant (May 10, 2016)

TemplarKormac said:


> It's been a long while since I commented here last, so I'll update you. Two weeks ago I was diagnosed with high cholesterol, and am currently waiting to discuss dietary options with my General Physician. Perhaps people have noticed a change in my behavior on this board since then, well it kinda hit me hard. But I know it was due to my negligence and no other. Some of my behavior has been... inexcusable.
> 
> On the upside, I have dropped 10 pounds since then. I'm taking something called "Apple Cider Vinegar" pills in an effort to help cut the weight. I'm starting dead lifts beginning at 40 lbs and working my way up to hopefully 150 in six months. I'm about to start taking 1 mile walks at least twice weekly.
> 
> Well, I hope all of you had a good day today. See ya.



It's good that you're getting serious about your health.  Hopefully after you've been at it for a while you'll feel a lot better!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 10, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> We're coming up to Albuquerque Thursday, the wife has an interview (Data Analyst) with the University of New Mexico.  She did the phone interview last week and pretty much thought she blew it, a couple of days latter they emailed her wanting a face to face.  Keep us in your prayers.



Absolutely.  Wish we had time to meet for lunch or something, but we're tied down with a mini dachsbund and need to meet its owner at the airport and need to be ready to go when she calls as she (and we) don't know exactly when that will be.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 10, 2016)

TemplarKormac said:


> It's been a long while since I commented here last, so I'll update you. Two weeks ago I was diagnosed with high cholesterol, and am currently waiting to discuss dietary options with my General Physician. Perhaps people have noticed a change in my behavior on this board since then, well it kinda hit me hard. But I know it was due to my negligence and no other. Some of my behavior has been... inexcusable.
> 
> On the upside, I have dropped 10 pounds since then. I'm taking something called "Apple Cider Vinegar" pills in an effort to help cut the weight. I'm starting dead lifts beginning at 40 lbs and working my way up to hopefully 150 in six months. I'm about to start taking 1 mile walks at least twice weekly.
> 
> Well, I hope all of you had a good day today. See ya.



Hi TK.  Good there is something positive in your life going on.  Weight loss and exercise--both strength building and aerobic--is the first and best option to deal with a cholesterol problem and ACV, especially with a little raw regional honey, can do a body wonders for that and all sorts of things.

You might also add a couple tablespoons of flax seed to your diet--grind up the seed (in a coffee grinder) and add it to almost anything.  It doesn't substantially alter the taste of most recipes and 2 tblspns would add 22% RDA of fiber.  Fiber helps to keep our cholesterol at a healthy level.  It also can be beneficial in lowering blood sugar and in weight loss.  If you grind your own flax seed it has more nutritional benefit than buying the already ground seed--it loses some of its nutrients within 20-30 minutes of being ground so I grind mine just before I use it.

Avoid carbonated beverages except for a very occasional treat though and drink plentry of water on a high fiber diet.  Not only does it allow the fiber to work as it is supposed to but does all sorts of good things for the body.

Also, when we are slightly or moderately dehydrated, it is too easy to mistake how that makes us feel for hunger and it encourages snacking and overeating.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 10, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > We're coming up to Albuquerque Thursday, the wife has an interview (Data Analyst) with the University of New Mexico.  She did the phone interview last week and pretty much thought she blew it, a couple of days latter they emailed her wanting a face to face.  Keep us in your prayers.
> ...


It wouldn't work anyway, we'll drive up, find the place, hang out for about an hour so the wife can "relax" and change, do the interview then turn around and drive home.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 10, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > It's been a long while since I commented here last, so I'll update you. Two weeks ago I was diagnosed with high cholesterol, and am currently waiting to discuss dietary options with my General Physician. Perhaps people have noticed a change in my behavior on this board since then, well it kinda hit me hard. But I know it was due to my negligence and no other. Some of my behavior has been... inexcusable.
> ...



I will save this post for future reference. I very much appreciate the tips, Fox.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 10, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



That is a looooooong haul for a round trip in a single day.  My niece  works at UNM but not in data entry.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 10, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Google maps says just under 4 hours, I figure with stops (my prostate isn't 20 something any more........) we're looking at least 4 1/2 hours.  Not really all that bad.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 10, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Send me some reinforcing vibes today.  I am MCing our Senior Saints luncheon and it is on me to explain to them that they are 'too old' to attract new retirees to the group and we need to change our name to remove all vestiges of ageism and redirect our focus and ministry.  Sixty is indeed the new 40 and most senior citizens don't see themselves as senior citizens and don't want to be thought of as senior citizens.  (We do like the very few perks that come with it of course.)
> 
> I don't envy me this task.


Hooks crossed for your success, Foxy.  Maybe a new name?  How about "Fine Vintage Whiners"?


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 10, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Send me some reinforcing vibes today
> ...


Vibes?  I have lots of vibes, quite a few tics, as well.  What I don't have any more it much get-up-and-go 'cause mine got up and went a while ago.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 10, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> We're coming up to Albuquerque Thursday, the wife has an interview (Data Analyst) with the University of New Mexico.  She did the phone interview last week and pretty much thought she blew it, a couple of days latter they emailed her wanting a face to face.  Keep us in your prayers.


You both are there, already.  Hey!  You might become neighbors with Foxy and Hombre!  How neat would that be?


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 10, 2016)

Whew!  Spent the better part of the day chauffeuring the broken partner around.  At least we got to go by Cabela's and look around.  The best part of Cabela's, or the Bass Pro "Outpost", are their wildlife displays.  Cabela's has some truly neat mounts, like the one with two bull moose fighting, or the beluga whales mounted overhead.  They also have a Piper Cub suspended from the ceiling with the propeller rotating. 
When I went out to feed Sassy her morning bottle, I heard kitten cries.  I found the feral nest, momma bolted as soon as she saw me.  There were 4-5 black-and-white kittens and one grey one.  She must have had them last night in one of my goat kid boxes.  I just hope I didn't spook her away permanently.  I plan on shutting the stall so even the goats don't go in and disturb her.  I'll peek a bit when I go down for evening feeding and milking.
...Sending luck and lots of good vibes to all my CS buddies you have the need.  I'll be solo tonight (partner is spending the next couple of days at his place in town).  Oh peace, lovely peace...


----------



## Gracie (May 10, 2016)

Doc called me today and said my cholesterol was WAY over the limit and said he was going to put me on a statin. I said hell no he isn't. So he said put a teaspoon of cinnamon in some yogurt...the cinnamon whacks the bad stuff in half. He said eat cheerios or oatmeal too, with another teaspoon of cinnamon...and there is my pill. I said sure! Anything besides a damn statin!

Adding to Foxfyre's great list of things to do...don't forget NO GLUTEN. That is a major culprit. If you want to snack....munch on Doritos Cool Ranch chips (they are already gluten free), Snyders pretzels in GF packages (I love the honey mustard!) and do at least an hour per day of exercise...even if it means walking around the block.


----------



## Gracie (May 10, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Send me some reinforcing vibes today.  I am MCing our Senior Saints luncheon and it is on me to explain to them that they are 'too old' to attract new retirees to the group and we need to change our name to remove all vestiges of ageism and redirect our focus and ministry.  Sixty is indeed the new 40 and most senior citizens don't see themselves as senior citizens and don't want to be thought of as senior citizens.  (We do like the very few perks that come with it of course.)
> 
> I don't envy me this task.


I am only 64 and feel 94.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 10, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Doc called me today and said my cholesterol was WAY over the limit and said he was going to put me on a statin. I said hell no he isn't. So he said put a teaspoon of cinnamon in some yogurt...the cinnamon whacks the bad stuff in half. He said eat cheerios or oatmeal too, with another teaspoon of cinnamon...and there is my pill. I said sure! Anything besides a damn statin!
> 
> Adding to Foxfyre's great list of things to do...don't forget NO GLUTEN. That is a major culprit. If you want to snack....munch on Doritos Cool Ranch chips (they are already gluten free), Snyders pretzels in GF packages (I love the honey mustard!) and do at least an hour per day of exercise...even if it means walking around the block.


Ah, yes, but Cool Ranch chips are made with GMO corn.  I like that cinnamon idea, I love cinnamon.  But I would take a closer look at Cheerios and use regular oatmeal, adding my own goodies (fruits, nuts, honey, etc.)


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 10, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  Send me some reinforcing vibes today.  I am MCing our Senior Saints luncheon and it is on me to explain to them that they are 'too old' to attract new retirees to the group and we need to change our name to remove all vestiges of ageism and redirect our focus and ministry.  Sixty is indeed the new 40 and most senior citizens don't see themselves as senior citizens and don't want to be thought of as senior citizens.  (We do like the very few perks that come with it of course.)
> ...


So sorry to see that, Gracie!


----------



## Gracie (May 10, 2016)

I think I did too much today. And to me...or rather the me before the me that I am now...I didn't do much. Just painted that damn dresser which I hate with a passion but if I can get 85 bucks for it..I will love it. I used to do 3 dressers per day. Now it kills me to do just one.

If I wasn't so afraid of falling apart on ya..I would be heading to your place this summer to help you get yer chores done. Alas..I am afraid I would be more of a burden than a help. So...I will silently cheer you on that you get all done that needs done!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 10, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Doc called me today and said my cholesterol was WAY over the limit and said he was going to put me on a statin. I said hell no he isn't. So he said put a teaspoon of cinnamon in some yogurt...the cinnamon whacks the bad stuff in half. He said eat cheerios or oatmeal too, with another teaspoon of cinnamon...and there is my pill. I said sure! Anything besides a damn statin!
> 
> Adding to Foxfyre's great list of things to do...don't forget NO GLUTEN. That is a major culprit. If you want to snack....munch on Doritos Cool Ranch chips (they are already gluten free), Snyders pretzels in GF packages (I love the honey mustard!) and do at least an hour per day of exercise...even if it means walking around the block.



I forgot about the cinnamon.  You're right, that's another dynamite holistic remedy for a lot of uglies. My morning shake consists of the quark (2 parts--6 tbspns--low fat cottage cheese blended with 1 part--3 tbspns--organic unprocessed flaxseed oil.  I use a hand held blender wand until no oil is visible--that makes it water soluble so the body can use it 100% effectively.)

It is important to do that step before anything else is added or it will not blend efficiently like it is supposed to.

Then  I add a tspn or two of cinnamon, a dash of organic honey, and 2 tblspns  of freshly ground flax seed.  At this point you can add fresh berries or whatever and eat it as is.  As I prefer to drink it, I add enough fruit juice--fresh squeezed is best but economically prohibitive for us.  So I use juice from concentrate--little or no sugar--Welch's makes a cucumber watermelon blend that is my favorite.  I blend it all with the blender wand until frothy.

Or you can add a fresh apple etc. and blend it with cold water.  All sorts of ways to do it.

The shake is all I have for breakfast--provides plenty of nutrients, the great good omega fatty acids, lots of fiber, and enough calories to last me certainly until a light lunch but sometimes all day until dinner.

Strong cancer fighter, helps with RA, osteoarthritis, and all kinds of auto immune conditions like fibromyalgia, MS, mental focus, and of course can help
boost good cholesterol and lower bad cholesterol, lower blood pressure.  In general does a body good.

Of course it should be supplemented with lots of veggies and other good stuff at other meals--low cal if on a weight loss regime.


----------



## Gracie (May 10, 2016)

I have to watch the fiber thing, myself. Diverticuli and colitis. Wrecks havoc on my lower intestines. I was thinking about dumping some cinnamon in my Kefir.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 10, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I think I did too much today. And to me...or rather the me before the me that I am now...I didn't do much. Just painted that damn dresser which I hate with a passion but if I can get 85 bucks for it..I will love it. I used to do 3 dressers per day. Now it kills me to do just one.
> 
> If I wasn't so afraid of falling apart on ya..I would be heading to your place this summer to help you get yer chores done. Alas..I am afraid I would be more of a burden than a help. So...I will silently cheer you on that you get all done that needs done!


I don't know about that, Gracie.  Can you run the charcoal grill and make sure the coffee is hot and the beer cold?  Most important: can you play cribbage? 
I do understand about "then" and "now".  I was at Cabela's today, looking at replacement costs for some of my high dollar hunting gear.  It occurs to me that I haven't used most of it in years, but it has enough value that I'd prefer to keep it for my girls than sell it off.  Of course, selling valuable items may become necessary in the future...who knows.
Since my partner is already 65, and the docs have told him it will be about a year before they can evaluate how much disability this ankle break will mean, he may be able to get a bit more SS with a work-related disability.  That would be OK because then at least one of us will have the time to work on the "country" place.  His accident has thrown a wrench in my plans to get a barn up and move out there this year.  I wish I could call him an asshole for that (he is in so many other ways), but no one in their right mind would do to themselves what he did.  Seriously, he _shattered_ his ankle into about 5 chunks and lost quite a bit of soft tissue into the bargain.  It rather makes my broken foot a few years ago look very, very tame.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 10, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I have to watch the fiber thing, myself. Diverticuli and colitis. Wrecks havoc on my lower intestines. I was thinking about dumping some cinnamon in my Kefir.


Have I told you that I make Kefir?


----------



## Gracie (May 10, 2016)

Don't know about a charcoal grill....been a long time since I bar b qued anything. Beer kept cold is easy...just toss it outside in your garden since its minus 10 degrees most of the time, isn't it? 
And sorry..I have no clue how to play cribbage but I do know how to play penny poker. We do it with pennies for one reason..nobody gets too pissed off if they win. 

My fav? 7 card no peek, last card you pull up is wild to the person on your right. Or left. 

I LOVE playing bones though. Got dominoes?


----------



## Gracie (May 10, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I have to watch the fiber thing, myself. Diverticuli and colitis. Wrecks havoc on my lower intestines. I was thinking about dumping some cinnamon in my Kefir.
> ...


No, I don't think you did. Are you trying to bribe me? LOL


----------



## saveliberty (May 10, 2016)

Did a funeral yesterday for a close family friend and turned around for another one today for my aunt.  Pretty tough on my parents.  Very tired, but still a little wired too.  Feeling some what out of control.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 10, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Don't know about a charcoal grill....been a long time since I bar b qued anything. Beer kept cold is easy...just toss it outside in your garden since its minus 10 degrees most of the time, isn't it?
> And sorry..I have no clue how to play cribbage but I do know how to play penny poker. We do it with pennies for one reason..nobody gets too pissed off if they win.
> 
> My fav? 7 card no peek, last card you pull up is wild to the person on your right. Or left.
> ...


I have other friends who can't play cribbage but they will play poker.  Yes, we have dominoes.  How do you feel about "Uno"?  You might have to educate us on some other games you like, we're game up here.  Right now, we're in the midst of a long, dry, "hot" spell, weather-wise.  They're predicting an early and dangerous wild fire season, too, worse than last year.  I need to get hold of a chipper and clear up some of the slash (dried branches, leaves, and other debris).  We can't burn it as we usually would, too risky.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 10, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Did a funeral yesterday for a close family friend and turned around for another one today for my aunt.  Pretty tough on my parents.  Very tired, but still a little wired too.  Feeling some what out of control.


All things pass in time.  I know that seems pretty lame, but we all know it's true.  My heart still goes out to you for your loss and the grief that comes with those losses.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 10, 2016)

The kittens were still in the same place, momma bolted again when I walked by that stall.  I hope she doesn't move them.  They are in a safe place, out of the weather, warm and dry.


----------



## saveliberty (May 10, 2016)

Kind of hard to complain when your aunt makes it to 88.  The family friend was 86.  We brought my grandma's 100th (2001) birthday party photo album to the funeral dinner.


----------



## saveliberty (May 10, 2016)

Getting a headache now, which means I am really tired or headed for being sick.  Pretty sure its tiredness.  Goodnight all.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 11, 2016)

Well. I outlasted everyone else by 3 hours. I guess I have an hour and a half left before I head for breakfast and then 6 hours of sleep.
The good news is I'm off til 4 tomorrow and all day Thursday.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 11, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Doc called me today and said my cholesterol was WAY over the limit and said he was going to put me on a statin. I said hell no he isn't. So he said put a teaspoon of cinnamon in some yogurt...the cinnamon whacks the bad stuff in half. He said eat cheerios or oatmeal too, with another teaspoon of cinnamon...and there is my pill. I said sure! Anything besides a damn statin!
> 
> Adding to Foxfyre's great list of things to do...don't forget NO GLUTEN. That is a major culprit. If you want to snack....munch on Doritos Cool Ranch chips (they are already gluten free), Snyders pretzels in GF packages (I love the honey mustard!) and do at least an hour per day of exercise...even if it means walking around the block.


I take Co-Q 10 and Red Yeast Rice after my doc wanted to put me on statins 3 years ago, quickly dropped my cholesterol down to low normal levels.


----------



## saveliberty (May 11, 2016)

Oatmeal for breakfast going on years now and cholesterol is good.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 11, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Oatmeal for breakfast going on years now and cholesterol is good.


Grits loaded with butter, cheese and bacon and my cholesterol is very good.......  


Oh wait, that was a dream I had last night.  Never mind........


----------



## saveliberty (May 11, 2016)

Seems to smooth out blood sugar too.  Sounding old though, how are the hang gliding lessons?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 11, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Did a funeral yesterday for a close family friend and turned around for another one today for my aunt.  Pretty tough on my parents.  Very tired, but still a little wired too.  Feeling some what out of control.



So sorry for your losses and tough duty my friend, but you were blessed and blessed them by making the effort.  I know that for sure.  So now be good to yourself, do something that makes you happy, and wind down.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 11, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Doc called me today and said my cholesterol was WAY over the limit and said he was going to put me on a statin. I said hell no he isn't. So he said put a teaspoon of cinnamon in some yogurt...the cinnamon whacks the bad stuff in half. He said eat cheerios or oatmeal too, with another teaspoon of cinnamon...and there is my pill. I said sure! Anything besides a damn statin!
> ...



Yes, that is a good thing too.  Whatever works holistically is going to be so much better for us than taking a bunch of medicine.   I am of the opinion that all medicine contains some poison and there no such thing as meds with no side effects.  But then again, if there is no holistic remedy and the meds help us to function more normally and live better, then the meds too are God's gifts.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 11, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I have to watch the fiber thing, myself. Diverticuli and colitis. Wrecks havoc on my lower intestines. I was thinking about dumping some cinnamon in my Kefir.



Well the flax seed is ground to a fine fluffy powder, approximating dryer lint but don't let that comparison put you off.  So I don't think that would be an issue for the diverticulosis but not sure about the colitis.  Might need to study up on that.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 11, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  Send me some reinforcing vibes today.  I am MCing our Senior Saints luncheon and it is on me to explain to them that they are 'too old' to attract new retirees to the group and we need to change our name to remove all vestiges of ageism and redirect our focus and ministry.  Sixty is indeed the new 40 and most senior citizens don't see themselves as senior citizens and don't want to be thought of as senior citizens.  (We do like the very few perks that come with it of course.)
> ...



There are days that I'm with you.  I think there is no way I should feel like this at my age.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 11, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Red yeast rice is a natural statin, Co-Q 10 helps the body fully absorb it.  The one side effect is muscle soreness that goes away once the body gets used to the supplement.  In a study only 7% of the participants developed muscle soreness from taking red yeast rice.  The other supplement I take to help with that is fish oil.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 11, 2016)

Hey guys, we've been talking about healthier food diets/supplements and high fiber foods:


----------



## Foxfyre (May 11, 2016)

And meanwhile at the Foxfyre/Hombre household:

EDIT:   I had posted a graphic that didn't take.    So you were supposed to see a green frog lying on its back here with the caption:  SO MUCH TO DO.  SO LITTLE DESIRE TO DO IT.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 11, 2016)

Out in the Giggleweeds...


----------



## ChrisL (May 11, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Hey guys, we've been talking about healthier food diets/supplements and high fiber foods:



Yes!  Go Chocolate!


----------



## ChrisL (May 11, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> And meanwhile at the Foxfyre/Hombre household:



I don't see anything here.  Was there supposed to be something, or is that there is "nothing" going on at your house today?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And meanwhile at the Foxfyre/Hombre household:
> ...




Oh my it's gone.  Hmmm.   Anyhow it was a graphic of a frog lying on it's back with the caption:   SO MUCH TO DO.  SO LITTLE DESIRE TO DO IT.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 11, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (May 11, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Out in the Giggleweeds...
> 
> View attachment 74488


Dayum. Just dayum. that pic makes ME feel antique. Oh. wait.


----------



## ChrisL (May 11, 2016)

I just had to chase a HUGE swan away.  He was chasing the poor little goslings!!!  He would probably kill them if he got ahold of them.  I love swans, but they are very territorial and can be very mean.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 11, 2016)

Some Birds can be mean...


----------



## ChrisL (May 11, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Some Birds can be mean...
> 
> View attachment 74494



The swans hate the geese.  They will beat the crap out of a full grown goose, so I would hate to see one get ahold of a little gosling.    The goslings are defenseless.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Some Birds can be mean...
> ...



The swans can be mean for sure.  We used to live across the street from a city park with a small lake stocked with bass and home to several families of ducks and 3 or 4 swans including one very large black one.  The big black one would sometimes come over to our front yard to forage and I would try to shoo him back to the park.  He would swell up twice his normal size, crook his neck in a mean way, and hiss menacingly.  He was scary.

I don't know how they would relate to geese.  They didn't seem to ever give the ducks any grief.


----------



## Dajjal (May 11, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Trying to start some new paintings, but I have forgotten all the rules of perspective. I have not done any paintings for over five years so it's not surprising. I want to do a five foot high picture of the inside of a cathedral with tiled flooring. But I cannot remember how to get the position of the vanishing points to make the tiles. I used  to know how to do it as the picture below shows.
> > View attachment 74355  I photographed it before it was finished. In the finished picture all the windows had stained glass in them.



Thanks, I can do single point and two point perspective. But I cannot remember how to do the spacing for tiled flooring in perspective. As far as I recall, the vanishing points are outside the frame of the picture. but I can't remember how to do it.
Another problem has also occurred to me, which is that I am planning to paint the inside of a cathedral on a four foot wide canvas, but I only have a three foot ruler. I will have to go to a wood shop and find some straight piece of wood about six feet long, so that I can use that as a ruler.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I just had to chase a HUGE swan away.  He was chasing the poor little goslings!!!  He would probably kill them if he got ahold of them.  I love swans, but they are very territorial and can be very mean.


Speaking of birds for the first time since we've been down here I noticed cave swallows dive bombing my pool to get a drink of water.  Their primary location was around Carlsbad NM and south central Texas but they appear to be moving west and northwest.


----------



## Dajjal (May 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Some Birds can be mean...
> ...



I feed the pigeons every time I go to the town for my food, and the seagulls brush the pigeons aside. So I drop the bread close to my feet and the pigeons come up and eat it but the seagulls are too scared to get that close.
So I throw the seagulls some bread while the pigeons feed at my feet.


----------



## ChrisL (May 11, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...



The ducks on our pond avoid the swans and the geese for the most part.  The geese come up to cut through or to eat bird seeds that fall on the ground, and the one really big male swan is a real bully to them!  Every spring and summer, he does this.  I imagine he thinks he's just defending his territory, but I can't sit back and watch him kill a gosling.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 11, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Look at the cross (horizontal and vertical) lines in the second picture and extrapolate from there to determine vanishing size and shape.


----------



## Dajjal (May 11, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I used to get vibes, and I was told by a medium once, that the spirit world inspired some of my paintings.
In fact my recent desire to paint new pictures was because a beautiful picture of angels flashed into my head.
But catching  a quick glimpse of angels does not give you a complete composition, and I will have to work on that.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 11, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


----------



## Dajjal (May 11, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Thanks a lot Foxy, I may be able to work it out from that. Then all I have to do is work out how to draw ceiling arches in perspective.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 11, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


It's pretty much the same.

Side view;






For receding arches come from the V.P in an upside down U pattern, use a "rounded" upside down V if there a point at the top of the arch.


----------



## ChrisL (May 11, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Trying to start some new paintings, but I have forgotten all the rules of perspective. I have not done any paintings for over five years so it's not surprising. I want to do a five foot high picture of the inside of a cathedral with tiled flooring. But I cannot remember how to get the position of the vanishing points to make the tiles. I used  to know how to do it as the picture below shows.
> View attachment 74355  I photographed it before it was finished. In the finished picture all the windows had stained glass in them.



Very nice!  You are a very talented person!


----------



## ChrisL (May 11, 2016)

TemplarKormac said:


> It's been a long while since I commented here last, so I'll update you. Two weeks ago I was diagnosed with high cholesterol, and am currently waiting to discuss dietary options with my General Physician. Perhaps people have noticed a change in my behavior on this board since then, well it kinda hit me hard. But I know it was due to my negligence and no other. Some of my behavior has been... inexcusable.
> 
> On the upside, I have dropped 10 pounds since then. I'm taking something called "Apple Cider Vinegar" pills in an effort to help cut the weight. I'm starting dead lifts beginning at 40 lbs and working my way up to hopefully 150 in six months. I'm about to start taking 1 mile walks at least twice weekly.
> 
> Well, I hope all of you had a good day today. See ya.



Good on you!  Keep up the good work.


----------



## ChrisL (May 11, 2016)

Whenever I've tried to paint or draw, it comes out looking like a 3rd grader did it!    I tried doing several craft projects in the past that involved painting on glass.  Oh boy!  Lol.  Needless to say, I never displayed THOSE pieces.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 11, 2016)

One of these days I am going to start drawing again.
The last time I have drawn/painted was my daughters bedroom...when she was 7 or 8. (26 now)
I drew, then painted her room with Disney princess characters.


----------



## Dajjal (May 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Whenever I've tried to paint or draw, it comes out looking like a 3rd grader did it!    I tried doing several craft projects in the past that involved painting on glass.  Oh boy!  Lol.  Needless to say, I never displayed THOSE pieces.



You are probably too self critical, and you should get other peoples input to see what they think of your work.
I feel the same way about most of my stuff. Which is why I have not bothered to paint for years. I did not want to do any more unfinished third rate pictures that someone will throw into a skip when I die. But I recently had a picture flash into my head, and wanted to realise it as a finished painting. I thought if I finish a few large pictures and donate them to the 'art in hospitals project' they will be on display in  public buildings, and they won't get thrown away. I just think I may  have left it too late because I am 70 years old next month, and I lack the energy I used to have. Painting several large sized pictures (four feet to six feet wide) will be a bit of an undertaking.
I have seven large canvases, two of which I will finish and keep (they are abstracts) then I have three unfinished pictures I am going to paint over, and I have two pieces of blank canvas four feet by five feet. So my aim is to finish seven pictures and give them to the hospitals.
If that ever happens it will be the work of years, and if I finish them I could stretch some more canvas. I made my own stretcher frames and I could do it again if I can find a wood shop, because the one I used closed down.


----------



## Dajjal (May 11, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> One of these days I am going to start drawing again.
> The last time I have drawn/painted was my daughters bedroom...when she was 7 or 8. (26 now)
> I drew, then painted her room with Disney princess characters.



An artist did that for a member of the royal family's children's bedroom., but Disney sued him under copyright, and as far as I recall he had to paint over it.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Whenever I've tried to paint or draw, it comes out looking like a 3rd grader did it!    I tried doing several craft projects in the past that involved painting on glass.  Oh boy!  Lol.  Needless to say, I never displayed THOSE pieces.



We are all our worst critics of our own work though.  So if it gives you pleasure, do it even if you don't like the results and even if they don't look like Monets or Rembrandts or Van Goghs to you.   I always look at Grandma Moses stuff and just shake my head at how simple and childish looking they are--things not carefully drawn, little or no perspective to speak of, primary colors--and yet they are all compelling.  She didn't start painting seriously until she was 78 years old but her paintings are now worth hundreds of thousands.  I think one sold for something like $1.2 million.

One of her paintings:


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 11, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > One of these days I am going to start drawing again.
> ...



When my daughter turned 15 or 16 she of course wanted it painted over. WHich was OK, I knew that time would come. What is dumb...we didn't take any pictures of it before we did.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 11, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Aw.  That would be a pretty big 'only if. . .' but alas.  Those 'only ifs. . ." can only teach us.  Not fix it for us.


----------



## Dajjal (May 11, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



I had a habit of taking photos of my paintings before they were finished then selling them without taking a picture of the finished painting. I must remember not to do that in future. I do not know who has my paintings, and there are a few scattered in my wake that I will never see again.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 11, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > One of these days I am going to start drawing again.
> ...



Iam's stuff probably wasn't made as public as the Royal family's stuff would be though.


----------



## Dajjal (May 11, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> She didn't start painting seriously until she was 78 years old but her paintings are now worth hundreds of thousands



Yes, I am a negative thinker, and may yet have a couple of decades to do some good paintings. I am warming to the idea, and even thinking of doing some exercise to keep myself alive for a bit longer.
For the last few years pretty well all I have done is watch TV without getting out of a chair.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 11, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > She didn't start painting seriously until she was 78 years old but her paintings are now worth hundreds of thousands
> ...



Then paint my friend.  You do some good stuff whether you like or not.  And even if you don't produce what you hope for, if it gives you pleasure, do it.


----------



## Dajjal (May 11, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



That's one of the problems, it doesn't give me pleasure, its a struggle. Added to that I cannot reach the quality I desire. I see everything I have done as third rate. Never the less I am warming to the idea of trying to paint some final works worthy of the trouble before kicking off this mortal coil. I just spent ten minutes on my exercise bike for the first time in years, and I plan to try to get fitter by doing a small amount of exercise several times a day.

Tomorrow I am going in search of some wood long and straight enough to draw perspective lines on a five foot canvas. It may entail a long walk as I can get a bus into town , but I probably will have to walk back because of not being able to get the wood on a bus. So that will kill two birds with one stone, as I will get some exercise as well as some wood.


----------



## Gracie (May 11, 2016)

I am trying to put another plan in action. NO MORE ROOMIES. MrG and I are going to have to pay rent when we get the low income housing...and we are paying now here too. We just have to pay a bit more to make up for the empty room. But that is what I want. Keep the one roomie we have left BUT NO MORE. Just us 3.

I hope it happens!


----------



## Dajjal (May 11, 2016)

Here is a sample of the sort of thing I dream of painting. Some work by Grunewald.


----------



## Gracie (May 11, 2016)

Speaking of painting...boy, am I paying for yesterdays dresser! This is awful. Can't bend my left thumb at all and it all swollen and throbbing. The joint is having a major cow. Sigh.

But...I am going to try a new hobby for extra cash! DOG SITTING! People who board their dogs while they are at work can bring them to my house. And I am beating the competition price wise! Contacted the local vets to let them know, and now I wait. House full of dogs and/or cats during the day..they all go home at night and I get paid to spoil them rotten! If they need me to dog sit while they go on vacay...I will do that too.

Plus..NO MORE ROOMIES! Just critters!


----------



## Dajjal (May 11, 2016)

Here is a better colour image. I love this painting.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 11, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Well we all do what we feel we must, but in my opinion you have three options:

1.  Do it without joy because you must.

2.  Choose to do it with joy regardless of the outcome.

3.  Or choose not to do it because it is not something that give you joy.

It isn't as if world peace or the end of the world or something else of importance is dependent upon your work.  But you do have a gift.  I'll give you the same counsel I gave Chris--you understand this is the opinionated, bossy, presumptious Mama Fox motif we're dealing with here--:  don't demand perfection but paint for the sheer joy of painting.  And if there is no joy, then seek that which gives you joy.

In my opinon, that which gives us joy is what we are born to do.


----------



## Dajjal (May 11, 2016)

I just did a google for cathedral and found this. Its exactly what I was looking for, and an approximation of this would be a great background for some angels. Now I have another problem, because I don't have a printer on my new computer so I cannot print it out. I will have to invest in a printer real soon.


----------



## Dajjal (May 11, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I  always felt it was my destiny to paint some inspiring pictures to beautify the world, and If I don't do it in this life I will have to reincarnate.
I don't want to reincarnate, so I thinks its time to get on with some work.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 11, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 74514
> 
> I just did a google for cathedral and found this. Its exactly what I was looking for, and an approximation of this would be a great background for some angels. Now I have another problem, because I don't have a printer on my new computer so I cannot print it out. I will have to invest in a printer real soon.



Meanwhile just favorite it on your browser so you can get back to it at will.  That is gorgeous though.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 11, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Speaking of painting...boy, am I paying for yesterdays dresser! This is awful. Can't bend my left thumb at all and it all swollen and throbbing. The joint is having a major cow. Sigh.
> 
> But...I am going to try a new hobby for extra cash! DOG SITTING! People who board their dogs while they are at work can bring them to my house. And I am beating the competition price wise! Contacted the local vets to let them know, and now I wait. House full of dogs and/or cats during the day..they all go home at night and I get paid to spoil them rotten! If they need me to dog sit while they go on vacay...I will do that too.
> 
> Plus..NO MORE ROOMIES! Just critters!



I have thought about doing that too.  We dog sit for friends and family--not for money--all the time and it is a pure joy.   We have a lovely little mini dachshund living with us for a few days right now.  But be sure to check with somebody who knows what liability you might be taking on, and make sure you get some iron clad contracts for the owners to sign to make it more difficult for them to sue you if something should go wrong.


----------



## ChrisL (May 11, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Whenever I've tried to paint or draw, it comes out looking like a 3rd grader did it!    I tried doing several craft projects in the past that involved painting on glass.  Oh boy!  Lol.  Needless to say, I never displayed THOSE pieces.
> ...



Lol.  Not at all.  I am just plain old not good at painting and stuff like that.  Thanks for the vote of confidence though!


----------



## ChrisL (May 11, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Whenever I've tried to paint or draw, it comes out looking like a 3rd grader did it!    I tried doing several craft projects in the past that involved painting on glass.  Oh boy!  Lol.  Needless to say, I never displayed THOSE pieces.
> ...



No, I seriously suck at that kind of stuff.


----------



## ChrisL (May 11, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of painting...boy, am I paying for yesterdays dresser! This is awful. Can't bend my left thumb at all and it all swollen and throbbing. The joint is having a major cow. Sigh.
> ...



I looked at a couple of jobs doing that because it seems like a fun job (besides picking up poop), but in my area you have to be "certified."  Can you believe it?


----------



## Gracie (May 11, 2016)

HE'S GONE!!!! Just handed in his keys.

I did a happy dance in the middle of the empty room! Now I am going to sage the hell out of it!

It's SO QUIET right now!


----------



## ChrisL (May 11, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 74514
> 
> I just did a google for cathedral and found this. Its exactly what I was looking for, and an approximation of this would be a great background for some angels. Now I have another problem, because I don't have a printer on my new computer so I cannot print it out. I will have to invest in a printer real soon.



That is gorgeous!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 11, 2016)

Whatever your weather today, be grateful for it.  A good friend of mine was dodging this weather near Stillwater Oklahoma Monday:


----------



## Montrovant (May 11, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I was born to be lazy and play video games!


----------



## Gracie (May 11, 2016)

Oy. Change of plans again. Gonna rent the room. MrG wants to save as much as possible so when we are given the dreaded vacate notice from the owner..we have more money to move with.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 11, 2016)

Hombre and I are about to settle in with a looooong movie and I'm going to sign of f early.  Everybody have a lovely evening or whatever it is wherever you are.

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
Mr. And Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Gracie's eye surgery and stop smoking project,
Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Nosmo's eye surgery,
Sixfoot's bad back,
Rod, GW's partner,
IamwhatIseem's bad hip,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.

Grandma Moses painting


----------



## Gracie (May 11, 2016)

Night, FF.
I will probably head to bed soon earlier than usual too. Trying to stay awake now, cuz I don't wanna miss Survivor. But my thumb and hand hurts so bad, I wanna just lay down and if I do..i will sleep. Don't wanna. Yet.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 11, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Hey guys, we've been talking about healthier food diets/supplements and high fiber foods:


I love a piece of 90% cocoa chocolate bar.  It takes just a tiny bit with coffee to satisfy.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 12, 2016)

Good Morning to all...


----------



## Foxfyre (May 12, 2016)

Good morning Ridgerunner and everybody.  I was up at 5 am to let our visiting mini dachshund out.  I then had to stay out there in the 45 degree cold in my jammies for awhile to guard from any passing owls while she did her business and then inspected the yard for lizards.  She finally consented to come back in and go back to bed until six am when the phone rang.  One of the volunteers at the hospital gift shop was sick and called Hombre who had to go in this morning to cover for him.  So I hustled to get some breakfast ready for him so he could be out the door and get there by 8 a.m. and I don't feel like I've been to bed at all.

This too shall pass.  But I need more coffee.


----------



## ChrisL (May 12, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Whatever your weather today, be grateful for it.  A good friend of mine was dodging this weather near Stillwater Oklahoma Monday:



Those pictures are awesome!  Wow.


----------



## ChrisL (May 12, 2016)

Good morning CS!


----------



## Dajjal (May 12, 2016)

Yippee ! I made another step toward doing some big paintings today. I got up early and went to town to a builders shop and purchased two long thin pieces of wood to use as rulers. I cut them down to a four foot length and a six foot length, so now I have rulers long enough to do perspective lines on big canvases.

Tomorrow I am going to the art shop to purchase paint and some blue coloured pencils to draw the outline of my pictures on the canvas. I am going to use colour pencils because if you use black graphite it shows through the oils and discolours the paint.

The next plan is to get a working printer and print out the pictures of cathedrals I want to use as backgrounds, then square them up with a grid of equal sized squares. Then draw the same number of squares on the canvas so it makes it easy to draw the vaults of the ceiling. Its a standard technique I remember from art college.


----------



## Dajjal (May 12, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> I was born to be lazy and play video games!



That's all I have been doing for years, and if my computer was powerful enough I would be playing doom from the end of this week. But I don't have a fast enough processor or a suitable video card.


----------



## OldLady (May 12, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> OMG!  The sun is actually making an appearance today, first time all week!
> 
> It has been gloomy, windy, rainy, and raw all week.



We are FINALLY joining the rest of the country in getting with Spring.  The forsythia and rhododendrons are blooming, the leaves are beginning to pop on the trees and the rugosas, wrinkled and smooshed like a crumpled hanky in the pocket of your raincoat.  All different shades of green this first week or two.  With the rhododendron come the hummingbirds, and my cat spending endless hours staring out the dining room window in hopes one will fly over for a sip.  It's hit almost 70, gentle breeze, sun.

Love Spring.


----------



## ChrisL (May 12, 2016)

OldLady said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > OMG!  The sun is actually making an appearance today, first time all week!
> ...



You must be in New England too?


----------



## Ringel05 (May 12, 2016)

Literally just got home from our trip up to Albuquerque.  Yeah, I'm exhausted......  No clue how the interview went, according to the wife they were pretty tight lipped so we may not know anything for at least a week.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 12, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Literally just got home from our trip up to Albuquerque.  Yeah, I'm exhausted......  No clue how the interview went, according to the wife they were pretty tight lipped so we may not know anything for at least a week.



Well get a good night's sleep.  Was it something she/you think would be a good fit for you?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 13, 2016)




----------



## OldLady (May 13, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Yes.  Our gloomy, windy, rainy and raw week ended two days ago.  Hang in there.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 13, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Literally just got home from our trip up to Albuquerque.  Yeah, I'm exhausted......  No clue how the interview went, according to the wife they were pretty tight lipped so we may not know anything for at least a week.
> ...


Wow did I get a a good night's sleep, slept for almost 10 hours, the wife slept for 9 hours.  Is the job a good fit?  The wife hasn't said anything about that one way or the other, all I know is it's a management position related to cancer research and getting grants.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 13, 2016)

Good morning everybody.  Hoping the best for the Ringels.

We delivered our mini dachshund guests back to her human mom last evening, grabbed some tacos at Taco Bell, came home and because our day started so early yesterday, we were both pretty wiped out.  To bed early.  But today is a new day and upward and onward. 

That dachshund may become a semi permanent resident very soon, and frankly I'm a little stressed out about that.  Being the first caretakers for elderly relatives we need to be able to be mobile for hours or sometimes days at a time.  And Hombre is facing a hip replacement sometime in coming months and that will be hard enough to deal with too.  

But the dachshund belongs to a dear friend, in her 50's, who was just evaluated for a heart transplant--the evaluation was and the surgery will be in Salt Lake City and she will need to stay there up to six months until they are sure everything is healed and the heart won't be rejected.  So how could we say no?  

It seems so unfair.   I have the heart of a 20-year-old and here she is so young and having this problem.  She got the flu or something 15 years or so ago that caused an infection in her heart and seriously weakened it.  She has had a pace maker since but in the last year or two, things have seriously deteriorated.  She will get a heart pump first to sustain her until a heart is available.  They told her without it, she doesn't have much longer to live.

We should all count our blessings folks.


----------



## ChrisL (May 13, 2016)

OldLady said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Yup!  I'm in NE too, and it's been nice all this week.  A little overcast today but warm, so I'll take it!


----------



## ChrisL (May 13, 2016)




----------



## Ernie S. (May 13, 2016)




----------



## Montrovant (May 13, 2016)

ChrisL said:


>



That reminds me of Hammy the squirrel from the movie Over The Hedge


----------



## Againsheila (May 13, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Happy Friday all !
> 
> I hope you all have a good weekend.
> 
> ...



I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 14, 2016)




----------



## Dajjal (May 14, 2016)

Un - Bloody Believable; I just saw an unbelievable sight in my next door neighbours garden. I just glanced out of the window and I saw a mother fox with six cubs feeding under her, and a male fox standing guard. If only I had a film in my camera and a telephoto lens fitted, I could have taken a really great picture. They seem to be living under the neighbours patio, so I am going to load my camera and hope for another chance.


----------



## Dajjal (May 14, 2016)

I loaded my camera, set the focus and light exposure correctly, and now there is not a fox in sight.


----------



## Dajjal (May 14, 2016)

Damn and blast it. I am all twitchy, going to the window every few minutes to see if the foxes are back. But the probability is I will never get a chance at a picture like that again. I could have taken an award winning photo of the six fox cubs under their mother, and the male fox standing guard in front. But I don't suppose it will ever happen again.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 14, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> I loaded my camera, set the focus and light exposure correctly, and now there is not a fox in sight.


Digital.......


----------



## Dajjal (May 14, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I loaded my camera, set the focus and light exposure correctly, and now there is not a fox in sight.
> ...



I am a traditional photographer, I use a  35mm film, Pentax spotmatic  F. The only Pentax you can still get batteries for the light meter. I did not have a film loaded in it and by the time I loaded it and fitted the telephoto lens the foxes were gone.

I have a small cheap digital camera I purchased on a TV shopping channel but I only took a few pictures with it and I can't remember how it works, so I would have to read the manual. But it does not have a telephoto lens so it would be of no use for taking close ups of foxes from an upstairs window.

My Pentax telephoto zoom lens focuses down on the garden and is ideal for the shot. But I don't suppose the chance will ever come again. I am going to wait by the window at the same time tomorrow in the hope the foxes have a regular feeding time. but I doubt it.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 14, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Unfortunately the good digitals aren't cheap especially the ones with the changeable lenses and auto focus.  The cheapest prices on those are still $150 to $200 (US) not including the extra lenses.  
Not sure if it's the same with Pentax but My Nikon D40 uses all the Nikon and Nikkor lenses I already owned but my digital is it's still manual focus.  I paid of $400 (US) for it almost a decade ago.  About a week after I bought it it was obsolete.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 14, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Damn and blast it. I am all twitchy, going to the window every few minutes to see if the foxes are back. But the probability is I will never get a chance at a picture like that again. I could have taken an award winning photo of the six fox cubs under their mother, and the male fox standing guard in front. But I don't suppose it will ever happen again.



I feel your pain.

Back in the days when everybody was still using traditional film and cameras, we spent a wonderful summer--four months in West Virginia--where Hombre was totally immersed in an intensive photography course--six to eight hours a day spent learning that trade, five days a week, for the whole four months.  And he spent his weekends taking photos that he would than develop, size, touch up etc. in the studio.  I tagged along on the photo shoots with my own camera getting shots for freelance articles and a memory album.

So we were at one of West Virginia's many gorgeous state parks on a large deck overlooking a magnificent scene.  Hombre had his view camera set up--that is one of those very large format cameras that comes with a black tent like cover that goes over the photographer like this--his was a considerably newer model than this one:






They make crystal sharp photos with incredible detail that you can enlarge forever without the picture becoming blurry.

Anyhow he had the camera set up on the rail of the deck and was under the black cloth focusing.  I was sitting maybe 10 feet away with my own small Pentax camera when I noticed an old gentleman in spotless white pants, a bright red shirt, and a golf cap moving up beside Hombre's camera, going to the rail and leaning way out trying to look into the front of the view camera.  The framing, angle, and lighting for a brilliant candid shot was right in front of me and I got it.  Perfection.  Until I went to advance the film.  No film in the camera.


----------



## Dajjal (May 14, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I recently thought of buying a secondhand Nikon film camera thinking they would be cheap as most people have gone digital. But the only Nikon I saw was £450. As I already have a good usable camera with a collection of lenses I did not buy it.
I could buy a new digital Nikon with an extra telephoto lens for under £400 but I probably won't bother because I am happy using my Pentax. I have a scanner, so I can scan my photos to put them on the internet.


----------



## Dajjal (May 14, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Damn and blast it. I am all twitchy, going to the window every few minutes to see if the foxes are back. But the probability is I will never get a chance at a picture like that again. I could have taken an award winning photo of the six fox cubs under their mother, and the male fox standing guard in front. But I don't suppose it will ever happen again.
> ...



Yea, that reminds me of another shot I missed. I saw an old man with a shock of long white hair sitting in a shop doorway looking out, and behind him were mountains of sheet music. It would have made a great shot but I did not have a camera with me.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 14, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


I resisted going digital for years but when I missed a few good shots just because of the same situation you were faced with I bit the bullet.  Worse thing is I rarely use it any more but I do have plans to start using it again, primarily to take pictures of scenes I want to transfer to canvas/art-board.


----------



## Dajjal (May 14, 2016)

HOORAY ! The fox babies all came out in the garden, I got a shot with all six in the picture, but it was nothing like as good as the one where they were feeding under their mother. They obviously are living under the neighbours patio as they all went down there while I was watching. So there is still hope of getting a great pic.

Edit; The more I think about it the more I think I missed a truly great picture. The sort that wins competitions and gets into nature magazines. So I am living in hope I get another chance.


----------



## Dajjal (May 14, 2016)

Oh my God ! I cannot tear myself away from the window now, in the hope of seeing the foxes again. I am up and down out of my chair every couple of minutes. I expect I will have to keep watch until the puppies grow up and leave home.


----------



## Dajjal (May 14, 2016)

UN  - BLOODY believable, The foxes came out again at dusk, and there are seven cubs, not six. They started feeding but in the wrong place and there was a fence in the way. I used up over half my film taking shots in poor light and with a poor composition. So I have to save the rest of the film until tomorrow in case I get a better shot. I don't know where to buy film on Sunday, so I will have to save it for that special shot.

Ps, I just put batteries in my little digital camera and it does have a zoom feature which gives a close up picture, so I will try to take some digital pictures and post them.

pps. I took a photo of the adult foxes both looking up at me checking me out. They saw me but they were not scared.


----------



## Dajjal (May 14, 2016)

Buggering bloody hell ! I just read some info on my digital camera and its software, and it said if you install the wrong software it can not only corrupt windows, but damage your hardware. Like I am going to risk that.
The software was written for windows XP .
The camera I have is a vivitar vivicam 7690 but if I cannot load the photos on my computer it is junk.

I am now  thinking of getting a new digital Nikon. They are under £400 and I assume they come with reliable software that works on windows 10.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 14, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Buggering bloody hell ! I just read some info on my digital camera and its software, and it said if you install the wrong software it can not only corrupt windows, but damage your hardware. Like I am going to risk that.
> The software was written for windows XP .
> The camera I have is a vivitar vivicam 7690 but if I cannot load the photos on my computer it is junk.
> 
> I am now  thinking of getting a new digital Nikon. They are under £400 and I assume they come with reliable software that works on windows 10.


Vivitar ViviCam 7690 Drivers Download - Update Vivitar Software


----------



## Dajjal (May 14, 2016)

I am looking at an advert for a Nikon D3300 , but I am out of my depth. I do not know if it has software that runs on windows. I take it you have to fit a memory card. There is some talk of it needing a wifi adaptor. But I don't know what that is. I just want to be able to plug it into my computer and load down JPeg pictures.


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 14, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Oh my God ! I cannot tear myself away from the window now, in the hope of seeing the foxes again. I am up and down out of my chair every couple of minutes. I expect I will have to keep watch until the puppies grow up and leave home.


Bait is your friend....


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 14, 2016)

Well another neighbor moved. Next door. Knew this was coming. Told me they were only there for a yr when they moved in. Moved 45 min away to get a "lake" house as they described it cept its not, its across the the street with limited view. Gonna regret that if gas goes back up. Anyway been waiting to see who moves in next. Noticed this week there finally was a car in the drive. Next day a different car ands so it goes. May start taking pics of the cars and plates, then go ask the association what the hell is going on. Windows are all covered. One I can see has a Halloween type throw that seems to billow a lot like there is a fan running in close proximity.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 14, 2016)

Manonthestreet said:


> Well another neighbor moved. Next door. Knew this was coming. Told me they were only there for a yr when they moved in. Moved 45 min away to get a "lake" house as they described it cept its not, its across the the street with limited view. Gonna regret that if gas goes back up. Anyway been waiting to see who moves in next. Noticed this week there finally was a car in the drive. Next day a different car ands so it goes. May start taking pics of the cars and plates, then go ask the association what the hell is going on. Windows are all covered. One I can see has a Halloween type throw that seems to billow a lot like there is a fan running in close proximity.



Hmmm. That sounds rather intriguing .  Of course it is more intriguing being your neighbor than it would be if it was mine.  Let us know who or what moved in.


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 14, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Ever nailed one that you sold. Customer of mines wife shot something on their vacation, cant remember what........when they got home neighbor who is a pro photog bought it off her for $600


----------



## Ringel05 (May 14, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> I am looking at an advert for a Nikon D3300 , but I am out of my depth. I do not know if it has software that runs on windows. I take it you have to fit a memory card. There is some talk of it needing a wifi adaptor. But I don't know what that is. I just want to be able to plug it into my computer and load down JPeg pictures.


You don't need camera specific software, all you need is a photo viewer software.

Three impressive alternatives to Photo Viewer in Windows 10

You hook up the camera via a USB port, your computer recognizes what it is and asks you what do if you don't already have a default action set up.  Windows should ask you if you want to upload to the computer, if it doesn't look in Windows Explorer, find your camera, and start opening directories till you find DCIM file.  That's where the images are stored on the camera.


----------



## Dajjal (May 14, 2016)

Manonthestreet said:


> Ever nailed one that you sold. Customer of mines wife shot something on their vacation, cant remember what........when they got home neighbor who is a pro photog bought it off her for $600



I have taken a lot of photos in my time, but I never tried to sell any. I have sold some paintings though.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 14, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Well another neighbor moved. Next door. Knew this was coming. Told me they were only there for a yr when they moved in. Moved 45 min away to get a "lake" house as they described it cept its not, its across the the street with limited view. Gonna regret that if gas goes back up. Anyway been waiting to see who moves in next. Noticed this week there finally was a car in the drive. Next day a different car ands so it goes. May start taking pics of the cars and plates, then go ask the association what the hell is going on. Windows are all covered. One I can see has a Halloween type throw that seems to billow a lot like there is a fan running in close proximity.
> ...


Sounds like a crack house.


----------



## Dajjal (May 14, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I am looking at an advert for a Nikon D3300 , but I am out of my depth. I do not know if it has software that runs on windows. I take it you have to fit a memory card. There is some talk of it needing a wifi adaptor. But I don't know what that is. I just want to be able to plug it into my computer and load down JPeg pictures.
> ...



Thanks, I am now planning on loading my cheap vivitar camera on my old computer running windows xp, which is expendable. I do not intend to risk my new computer on software that warns you it could damage your hardware. My old computer has lots of software like photoshop on it, and a scanner. So I might as well fire it up.
With any luck I will get it up and running tomorrow, and get some digital pics of the fox cubs.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 14, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


It may not be your software per se, most likely it's your AV warning you simply because it's an old program (the camera software) and that the AV (anti virus) sees it as potential malware.


----------



## Sherry (May 14, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Well another neighbor moved. Next door. Knew this was coming. Told me they were only there for a yr when they moved in. Moved 45 min away to get a "lake" house as they described it cept its not, its across the the street with limited view. Gonna regret that if gas goes back up. Anyway been waiting to see who moves in next. Noticed this week there finally was a car in the drive. Next day a different car ands so it goes. May start taking pics of the cars and plates, then go ask the association what the hell is going on. Windows are all covered. One I can see has a Halloween type throw that seems to billow a lot like there is a fan running in close proximity.
> ...



It reminded me of this movie.


----------



## Montrovant (May 14, 2016)

The little one's team won their last soccer game.    She didn't score, but it was nice to end the season with a W.

Everyone got a medal for being part of the team after the game.  She's already signed up for the fall season, there was a discount for signing up by today.  I got her a small soccer net for her birthday (4' by 6') so hopefully we'll do some practicing this summer.


----------



## blackhawk (May 14, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (May 14, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (May 14, 2016)

blackhawk said:


>


----------



## blackhawk (May 14, 2016)

Sherry said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## Foxfyre (May 15, 2016)

Thinking about Peach tonight.  She hasn't posted in awhile and I'm hoping everything is okay.

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Ringel for wellness, rest, healing, and extra strength,
Nosmo's mom,
Mrs. Ringel's knee,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
Mr. And Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Gracie's eye surgery and stop smoking project,
Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Nosmo's eye surgery,
Sixfoot's bad back,
Rod, GW's partner,
IamwhatIseem's bad hip,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 15, 2016)

Morning all...


----------



## Dajjal (May 15, 2016)

I am getting a stiff neck looking out of the window every couple of minutes for fox cubs. They made a brief appearance today but I am still waiting for the ideal shot. The neighbours were out earlier looking down the fox hole and I am hoping they are not going to do anything about it. It must be a nuisance for them to be over run with foxes. But I don't want them to be driven out until I get a classic picture.


----------



## Dajjal (May 15, 2016)




----------



## Dajjal (May 15, 2016)

I got one of the adult foxes on my digital camera, and loaded it onto my old computer as a test. I am still waiting for a good shot of the cubs.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 15, 2016)

Mornin'........  For some reason I couldn't sleep last night, finally went to be about 3:30AM and saw 4AM before I finally dropped off.   During the time I was awake I replaced the wifi card in my laptop which I discovered was the problem, not Windows as I first thought so I also tossed the Win 8.1 disc in that came with the laptop then immediately upgraded to windows 10 again.  We'll see how it goes this time.  Busy loading my usual programs, blocking Windows telemetry, uninstalling the Windows bloatware that I can safely uninstall.  
The wifi card replacement took all of 5 minutes including rebooting the computer which includes the OS discovering the new hardware and configuring it.


----------



## Dajjal (May 15, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> For some reason I couldn't sleep last night, finally went to be about 3:30AM


Me too, my brain was buzzing about foxes. I am tired now and have been getting up to look out the window every few minutes, all day. But the fox cubs have not come out yet today. I have two cameras ready on the window ledge, and still hope I will get a clear shot of the cubs feeding.


----------



## Dajjal (May 15, 2016)

I am still learning how to use my digital camera and one thing I don't want is a date stamp on the photos, especially when its wrong. I also have not yet figured out how to set it to high definition or low light.
But at least I have found out how to take a photo and load it onto my computer.


----------



## OldLady (May 15, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Damn and blast it. I am all twitchy, going to the window every few minutes to see if the foxes are back. But the probability is I will never get a chance at a picture like that again. I could have taken an award winning photo of the six fox cubs under their mother, and the male fox standing guard in front. But I don't suppose it will ever happen again.


Paint a picture of it for us with words.  Mother nature sent you a special gift; treasure it.


----------



## Dajjal (May 15, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Damn and blast it. I am all twitchy, going to the window every few minutes to see if the foxes are back. But the probability is I will never get a chance at a picture like that again. I could have taken an award winning photo of the six fox cubs under their mother, and the male fox standing guard in front. But I don't suppose it will ever happen again.
> ...



After eight hours of looking out of the window every couple of minutes, the fox cubs and their mother fed out in the open where I could see them. But unfortunately it was dusk and there was not enough light. I took two pictures with my film camera but I doubt they are any good..  I took five with my digital camera, and the are too dark to be worth posting. Bummer !.


----------



## blackhawk (May 15, 2016)




----------



## Ringel05 (May 15, 2016)

Basically we've decided, regardless as to whether or not the wife gets this job, we will be moving to New Mexico.  Albuquerque offers the best opportunities for jobs but we'd both honestly prefer the Alamogordo/Tularosa area.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 16, 2016)

Funny, last week I check my vehicle/property insurance online.....  Amount due; $0.......  Today I get an email, account past due........ which I pay.  
Yup, I called and told them there's a notification problem they need to fix.........


----------



## Foxfyre (May 16, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Basically we've decided, regardless as to whether or not the wife gets this job, we will be moving to New Mexico.  Albuquerque offers the best opportunities for jobs but we'd both honestly prefer the Alamogordo/Tularosa area.



I would think employment opportunities would be much more limited in Alamogordo/Tularosa area, but the cost of living would be somewhat less than the Albuquerque area too.  New Mexico wages tend to trend low in the private sector, and Albuquerque is no different, but a lot of people manage to make a living here and they keep coming.  I'm sure you've read all the reviews and there are a LOT of negative views.

But. . .we have lived in the Albuquerque metro area since late 1984. . .we have found vendors who provide excellent service, we have hired excellent contractors, and we have enjoyed as good medical care as you can get anywhere these days.  We have never had a house or car broken into, and none of us in the family have ever been mugged or robbed--I was assaulted once by a transient homeless guy years ago when working for the Conference of Churches located at the edge of Albuquerque's 'war zone', but I was able to get away from him without any injury.  Absolutely no other incidents of that type. (I did quit that job shortly after.)

We haven't found Albuquerque drivers to be better or worse than any other big cities we visit.  (They are especially bad on our very rare wet or slick streets as we so seldom have those, lots of folks have never learned how to drive on them.)

I think disagreeable people will find something disagreeable about most places.  I think agreeable people who obey the law and avoid compromising situations and who treat others pleasantly and graciously here, will find people pleasant and gracious here.


----------



## peach174 (May 16, 2016)

Good Morning everyone !

Monday's grin


----------



## ChrisL (May 16, 2016)

I wanted to spray paint my outdoor chairs and table yesterday, but it was too windy.  Then I thought, oh well, I'll just do it tomorrow.  It's even MORE windy today.  Grrrr.  I guess I'll have to do it tomorrow.  Now watch, it will rain or something tomorrow.  Lol.  I left them outdoors all winter and now there are some rust spots and stuff on them.


----------



## ChrisL (May 16, 2016)

Happy Monday!  I know everyone else hates Monday, but it's one of my days off, so I love it.  Lol.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 16, 2016)

Daisy the Mutt and I took our daily walk in the park yesterday.  I wore a long sleeve sweatshirt.  I should have worn more!  Mid-May and we endured a sleet storm as we walked.  It felt more like mid-October.

The lawn needs to be mowed again.  But I reason if I have to bundle up just to cut the grass, the grass can wait.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 16, 2016)

Monday is kind of my hump day. Once I make it past Tuesday and Wednesday, it's Saturday for me.


----------



## blackhawk (May 16, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Basically we've decided, regardless as to whether or not the wife gets this job, we will be moving to New Mexico.  Albuquerque offers the best opportunities for jobs but we'd both honestly prefer the Alamogordo/Tularosa area.


Stay away from Alamogordo the giant ants might still be there. Not sure if you will get the movie reference .


----------



## Dajjal (May 16, 2016)

Fox spotting just took a turn for the worse. The neighbours have a new dog. It was out in the garden just now and the fox cubs are trapped in their lair.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 16, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Fox spotting just took a turn for the worse. The neighbours have a new dog. It was out in the garden just now and the fox cubs are trapped in their lair.



Bummer.  Is there no humane association or something like that where you are that could rescue the cubs?  They'll starve if the dog keeps mother fox away.


----------



## Dajjal (May 16, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Fox spotting just took a turn for the worse. The neighbours have a new dog. It was out in the garden just now and the fox cubs are trapped in their lair.
> ...



The cubs come out at night so I figure they will be ok, but I am keeping a close eye on them. I look out of the window every few minutes hoping for a good photo.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 16, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Basically we've decided, regardless as to whether or not the wife gets this job, we will be moving to New Mexico.  Albuquerque offers the best opportunities for jobs but we'd both honestly prefer the Alamogordo/Tularosa area.
> ...


We have no problem with Albuquerque and the wife just told me while she likes Alamogordo (and the giant ants.........  Them!!!) she doesn't want to live there indefinately.  She's also thinking about Phoenix but I'm not sure she can handle the summer heat there.  Yeah, wages are definitely smaller but ya just live within your means and your generally good to go.  She likes her day trips and we've pretty much done everything here besides Albuquerque is closer to many other areas than "stuck in the middle of nowhere" El Paso........


----------



## Ringel05 (May 16, 2016)

blackhawk said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Basically we've decided, regardless as to whether or not the wife gets this job, we will be moving to New Mexico.  Albuquerque offers the best opportunities for jobs but we'd both honestly prefer the Alamogordo/Tularosa area.
> ...


One of my favorite movies when I was a kid.


----------



## blackhawk (May 16, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I have nice collection of those 50s monster movies.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 16, 2016)

blackhawk said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (May 16, 2016)

When returning home from north we come over a rise just before we drop down to our turn into the neighborhood, at the top of the rise downtown El Paso all the way into Mexico.  Coming back from Wally World earlier today as I topped the rise the view of Mexico was obliterated and downtown El Paso was barely visible, now I look outside and the sky is brown.  Yup it's windy and we're in the middle of a dust storm.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 16, 2016)

A bit breezy here right now but no discernible blowing dust.  Bright blue sky dotted with a few fluffy white clouds.

But I have to go bake cookies now, part of a gift for a friend for her birthday party at Texas Land & Cattle tonight.


----------



## ChrisL (May 16, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> A bit breezy here right now but no discernible blowing dust.  Bright blue sky dotted with a few fluffy white clouds.
> 
> But I have to go bake cookies now, part of a gift for a friend for her birthday party at Texas Land & Cattle tonight.



Have a good time!


----------



## Againsheila (May 16, 2016)

1 week until cruise time....


----------



## Foxfyre (May 16, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> 1 week until cruise time....



Woo Hoo.  I really hope you have a great time, Sheila.  Our Alaskan cruise is sure among our top tier favorite memories.  Are you flying there and cruising back?  Or cruising there and flying back?  Or cruising both ways?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 17, 2016)

Morning All


----------



## Foxfyre (May 17, 2016)

Good morning everybody.  I won't be a happy camper until after some uncomfortable tests are completed in an hour or so.  No, there's nothing wrong and nothing suspected.  My doctor is still on definitive search to find something wrong with me.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 17, 2016)

How do ya'll like our new camping trailer?  (Not really, but this one did catch my eye.)


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 17, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Un - Bloody Believable; I just saw an unbelievable sight in my next door neighbours garden. I just glanced out of the window and I saw a mother fox with six cubs feeding under her, and a male fox standing guard. If only I had a film in my camera and a telephoto lens fitted, I could have taken a really great picture. They seem to be living under the neighbours patio, so I am going to load my camera and hope for another chance.


SIX kits!  That's quite a brood, indeed.  Large families usually indicate decent nutritional resources.  I wonder what the survival rate for those babies will be?


----------



## Ringel05 (May 17, 2016)

Welp the wife did not get the UNM job, kinda figured that would happen as universities tend to hire people with Masters or Doctorates for manager positions, she only has a Bachlors.  I have my SSDI hearing set for the end of August, in the mean time we now have to make a couple decisions concerning accessing some money we don't want to touch and whether to move and where to move to.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 17, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> How do ya'll like our new camping trailer?  (Not really, but this one did catch my eye.)


----------



## peach174 (May 17, 2016)

Morning !


----------



## Dajjal (May 17, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Un - Bloody Believable; I just saw an unbelievable sight in my next door neighbours garden. I just glanced out of the window and I saw a mother fox with six cubs feeding under her, and a male fox standing guard. If only I had a film in my camera and a telephoto lens fitted, I could have taken a really great picture. They seem to be living under the neighbours patio, so I am going to load my camera and hope for another chance.
> ...



I later counted seven. Since then they have not appeared much. They came out briefly at dusk last night. and once again there was not enough light for a picture. I took a couple with my Pentax with the shutter speed set to one second. But I doubt it will be any good as for one thing, at that speed I will probably get camera shake.

Its wearing me down waiting for them to come out again in daylight, which is when I first saw them. I spend most of my time going the window to see if they are there, as they make no sound so I have to hope I will look out and see them at the right time.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 17, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


I recall the pair of fox that raised a litter each year at my place in Eagle River.  They bunked under the trailer in the yard and ate a lot of my strawberries.  I loved to watch them romp and play.  They were also the bane of any cat that got outside.  One evening I heard the fight between foxes and one of my escaped cats.  It did not end well for the cat.  Eagles were a problem for both fox and cat, and I suspect many a fox kit ended up splattered on the windscreen of my car.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 17, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Diligence will pay off, stick with it.  I find photographing wildlife most perplexing and suspect that those award-winning pics come at a great investment of time and effort.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 17, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Daisy the Mutt and I took our daily walk in the park yesterday.  I wore a long sleeve sweatshirt.  I should have worn more!  Mid-May and we endured a sleet storm as we walked.  It felt more like mid-October.
> 
> The lawn needs to be mowed again.  But I reason if I have to bundle up just to cut the grass, the grass can wait.


Hell, mid-May here and by eight in the morning, I'm running sweat and have my sleeves rolled up.  Yesterday, it was almost 70F by 0930!!!  Oh, wait...I suppose this is all relative...


----------



## Dajjal (May 17, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Diligence will pay off, stick with it.  I find photographing wildlife most perplexing and suspect that those award-winning pics come at a great investment of time and effort.



The frustrating thing is that when I first saw them they were in the perfect position, in perfect lighting and the perfect composition. But I had no film in my camera and I did not have the telephoto lens fitted. So by the time I had done that they had gone. I doubt I will ever get another chance at that perfect shot.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 17, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


"Them!"...and "The Crawling Eye"


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 17, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Diligence will pay off, stick with it.  I find photographing wildlife most perplexing and suspect that those award-winning pics come at a great investment of time and effort.
> ...


That seems to be the story of our lives, doesn't it?  That perfect moment and something so simple causes us to miss the opportunity.  Good luck with the efforts, though.  I'd love to see any pics you get.  I always liked foxes, even if they did eat some of my cats.


----------



## Dajjal (May 17, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



There was a cat hanging around the fox hole last night. I was wondering if it would get more than it bargained for.
If it turns into a fight I would love to get it on video, and my digital camera has video capability. But I have never used it so I am not sure how well I would do in video mode. Added to that I have no tripod so I would get camera shake holding the camera and doing video by hand.


----------



## Dajjal (May 17, 2016)

The light is already against me at 6.30 pm as the sun sets behind the scene, and it is now backlit. In another couple of hours it will be dusk and then the lighting will be too poor for a decent pic. That is when they usually come out.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 17, 2016)

Caught up, again.
Hope your tests go well, Foxy.  Maybe I'll meet Sheila and Mr. Sheila in a couple of weeks.  May the Ringels finally find the Shangri-La of their dreams.  Hopefully everyone will have a great week with beautiful Spring weather, like we've been having (kinda).
The daughter and I have settled on a good time for my visit next year.  She wants to spend a week in Hong Kong for Chinese New Year, so I'll plan on going over for 2-3 weeks, spending some time at home with the family and a week travelling to Hong Kong.  It's a slow time for the company I work at, most of our customers are from that part of the world and the boss begs us to take time off then.  I can also dry off my milking does so that all they need is a daily feeding and fresh water.  Seems like a win-win for everyone.  I'm not the traveler I used to be, but I have some solid contacts with Cathay Pacific who can at least give me the skinny on best flights, etc.  Hong Kong....?
I went to a friend's wedding Saturday...proving that I clean up pretty nicely.  I even stuffed the partner into a suit, including a clean shirt and tie!!!  I ditched the partner with another buddy for the reception and got home to care for the critters and grab a nap before work.  It was nice and I think this buddy who got married will be happy.  He's been kinda lonely and this gal has been good to him for a pretty long time.  Good luck to Tony and Marcia!
I'm ready to kill my partner.  With his shattered ankle on the mend, he's spending more time at his place, but still too much time at mine.  It wouldn't be so bad, but his opinions are valid, mine are not and I'm getting tired of being told how useless military people are, among other shithead ideas.  I've also been told to shut up often enough that I only speak to him on those occasions when it's absolutely necessary to do so.  Today's damp and a bit rainy, so he'll be holding down the sofa instead of the yard swing.  Puts a cramp in my housecleaning program, having him spread his mess around.  (I still wish there were some way to get "married" so I could file for divorce and officially split the properties!)


----------



## Foxfyre (May 17, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Welp the wife did not get the UNM job, kinda figured that would happen as universities tend to hire people with Masters or Doctorates for manager positions, she only has a Bachlors.  I have my SSDI hearing set for the end of August, in the mean time we now have to make a couple decisions concerning accessing some money we don't want to touch and whether to move and where to move to.



Sorry Ringel.  Was hoping this was the one.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 17, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Practice getting things going before you need the ability.  I have missed so much trying to figure out how things work as the desired subject passes before my eyes.
And, yes, the cat may be interested in the kits, but foxes find cat to be a tasty treat, at least in this neck of the woods.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 17, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Daisy the Mutt and I took our daily walk in the park yesterday.  I wore a long sleeve sweatshirt.  I should have worn more!  Mid-May and we endured a sleet storm as we walked.  It felt more like mid-October.
> ...



Not really.  70F by 9:30 would be unusually warm for us.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 17, 2016)

I believe I mentioned that last week the kitchen sinks backed up, ended up tossing 2 bottles of Drano in to clear the clog, or so I thought.  Saturday night ran some food down the disposal and it backed up even worse.  Yesterday afternoon the management company approved a plumber who showed up today, finally it's cleared and working properly, now I can clean the pile of dishes and the counters/stovetop........


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 17, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> The light is already against me at 6.30 pm as the sun sets behind the scene, and it is now backlit. In another couple of hours it will be dusk and then the lighting will be too poor for a decent pic. That is when they usually come out.


OK, this is seriously funny to me.  Right not, dusk happens around midnight, dawn at around 4 am.  By the third week in June, when the Solstice occurs, we won't really have dusk-dawn, just a graying of the sky as the sun dips below the horizon for a few brief moments around three in the morning.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 17, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


It would be unusually cool for us........


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 17, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Ah, yes, but that's about as warm as it gets all day for us.  Fairbanks gets the 90s, we find 70 to be over-the-top, way-too-hot...


----------



## Nosmo King (May 17, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


It still feels like mid October weather out there.  A light Spring drizzle makes it feel as if it's raining inside a refrigerator. 

This unseasonable weather has delayed the flower planting, and that's quite upsetting.  I take pride in the annual flower display.  The window boxes are mounted, but the beds have not yet been cultivated.  The tulip bulbs did there thing and now the vacant stems need to be pruned back.  I have to clear out last year's dead flowers from around the flag pole and the Eastern Red Bud. 

Mom's planters are done and looking good, despite the nightly frost and freeze warnings.  But her stuff is up close to the Big House and that shelters the plants from the cold.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 17, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



But isn't Fairbanks 350 miles or so north of you as the crow flies?  And it is warmer there?  Weird.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 17, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I recall your beautiful gardens every year.  Weather seems screwed up all over.  It's been so dry here, with so little snow this past winter, we already have a burn ban.  Some vagrants tried to start Anchorage on fire, burning a couple of acres of a city greenbelt last week.  I had to drag the stuff I usually burn in the Spring to the dump and am going to shred and chip the slash from processing firewood.  (The upside there is, I am going to bag the stuff up and see if I can sell it as mulch on Craigslist.  If it doesn't sell, well, it was going to the dump anyways.)  I hope the Borough posts signs at a popular trailhead adjacent to my place that tells campers not to light open fires.  If we thought last year was bad for wildfires...whewee, boy!, this year is gonna take the cake, I think.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 17, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


It's a geological thing.  That, and Anchorage is on the water, which tends to moderate the climate.  Fairbanks also features daily rain showers (normally) that you can set your watch by.  Usually around six in the evening to 10 or 11.  They also get thunder and lightening, which is relatively rare in Anchorage.


----------



## Dajjal (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Dajjal (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Dajjal (May 17, 2016)

I am afraid that is the best I can do at the moment. I got some shots of the cubs in failing light on my digital camera. I also took some close ups with my Pentax using a zoom lens so I am hoping for something better.
But I am still a long way off  from getting the money shot.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 17, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 75130


Aww factor:  HIGH!


----------



## Dajjal (May 17, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 75130
> ...



If only they would come out half an hour earlier there would be more light. Also they are feeding behind a fence and I had to stand on the widow ledge to clear it. Added to that I was using the default setting for definition and that is low. I should have used highest definition.  I am learning by my mistakes and may do better tomorrow.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 17, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Caught up, again.
> Hope your tests go well, Foxy.  Maybe I'll meet Sheila and Mr. Sheila in a couple of weeks.  May the Ringels finally find the Shangri-La of their dreams.  Hopefully everyone will have a great week with beautiful Spring weather, like we've been having (kinda).
> The daughter and I have settled on a good time for my visit next year.  She wants to spend a week in Hong Kong for Chinese New Year, so I'll plan on going over for 2-3 weeks, spending some time at home with the family and a week travelling to Hong Kong.  It's a slow time for the company I work at, most of our customers are from that part of the world and the boss begs us to take time off then.  I can also dry off my milking does so that all they need is a daily feeding and fresh water.  Seems like a win-win for everyone.  I'm not the traveler I used to be, but I have some solid contacts with Cathay Pacific who can at least give me the skinny on best flights, etc.  Hong Kong....?
> I went to a friend's wedding Saturday...proving that I clean up pretty nicely.  I even stuffed the partner into a suit, including a clean shirt and tie!!!  I ditched the partner with another buddy for the reception and got home to care for the critters and grab a nap before work.  It was nice and I think this buddy who got married will be happy.  He's been kinda lonely and this gal has been good to him for a pretty long time.  Good luck to Tony and Marcia!
> I'm ready to kill my partner.  With his shattered ankle on the mend, he's spending more time at his place, but still too much time at mine.  It wouldn't be so bad, but his opinions are valid, mine are not and I'm getting tired of being told how useless military people are, among other shithead ideas.  I've also been told to shut up often enough that I only speak to him on those occasions when it's absolutely necessary to do so.  Today's damp and a bit rainy, so he'll be holding down the sofa instead of the yard swing.  Puts a cramp in my housecleaning program, having him spread his mess around.  (I still wish there were some way to get "married" so I could file for divorce and officially split the properties!)


Sometimes, this is the only conversation you should have with some people:


----------



## Nosmo King (May 17, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


It seems that every other night I'm awakened by rain pelting the roof.  A steady, soaking rain falling at night.  I think it's the remnants of the severe thunderstorms plaguing the Midwest.

By the time they march east to the Crotch of the Tri-State area, the danger has been wrung out of them but the rain remains.  Such is our little geographic advantage.

I'm quite sure that denizens of our valley would be clueless about how to handle a true drought.  High Summers here always feature a 'dry spell' when the lawns turn brown, but a drought of Biblical proportions is unknown in these parts.  Mist rises each warm morning from the river and the valleys where creeks and springs flow.  The hardwood forests are verdant, except when plagued by an infestation of insects like the notorious gypsy moth or a 17 year locust.  There are some underground springs that pour out of the steep ravine sides and I've seen folks armed with gallon jugs gathering unchlorinated drinking water.

Winters can be harsh, as we saw in 2014-15.  But this winter passed was amazingly mild and relatively snow free (at least the occurrences of the Big Snows totaling 14, 16, 18 inches at one time).  Instead last winter we got six inches at a time every other day for weeks.  There are hard facts that must be faced every Winter.

But this Spring has been a head scratcher.  It started out warm and pleasant only to devolve into a damp and cool spell that has gone on since late April, or just about the time greenhouses opened up offering annuals and perennials.  The only safe purchase at most of the farmstead stores has been asparagus.  Buying flowers, especially at the rate I buy flowers, id a fool's game.

Meanwhile Daisy the Mutt will vacuum   out my wallet this Saturday as it's time again to have her vaccinated against rabies, distemper and Lyme disease.  The vet, who must have a boat payment due this month, also recommends that she have blood drawn to assure the heartworm medicine prescribed is doing its thing. 
there is no Obamacare for dogs.

mom is still quarantining us from the Big House as the cat she stole from someone else was spade last week.  Mom insists that the cat rest easy for at least another week.  Anyway, the cat is doing what a cat supposedly does; sleep 18 hours a day and lounge around in feline luxury.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 17, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


but the vet is still a lot less expensive than people care, mostly.  I only vaccinate my "outside" animals.  The cats stay inside and the vet did assure me that as long as they did not mingle with the local ferals, they were probably OK.  With the five cats remaining, vet bills cat get pretty pricey.  The dogs are kept up because they do go outside and have contact with other dogs. I vaccinate the goats myself.  Heartworm and fleas are not a problem around here, thank goodness.  I haven't had problems with lice, either.  I suppose that's an upside to living in these climes.  I sure hope that doesn't change.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 17, 2016)

We had a storm front move through a couple of hours ago, dropped the temps from the upper 80s down into the low 70s, feels good. 
A few sprinkles here and lots of verga right overhead, most of it went north and northwest of us.


----------



## blackhawk (May 17, 2016)

Was watching the season finale of NCIS New Orleans and a question came to me granted this is a silly and irrelevant one but still why can't bad guys on these shows worth a dam? There firing automatic weapons with 30 round magazines and can't hit anything I don't expect the bad guys to win but come on at least some of them should know how to aim and shoot. Ok this concludes my pointless and slightly beer induced rant for the night.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 18, 2016)




----------



## peach174 (May 18, 2016)

Good Morning all !

Today marks the passing of my Mom for one month.
The Time has gone by very quickly, especially when you are very busy with everything that needs to be done and taken care of.
I was rather in a fog for the first 2 weeks but I snapped out of it. It's hard when it has been me and my Mom against the world since my Dad had died when I was 15. 
I will miss her, but I know some day when it's my time, I will see her and be with her again.


----------



## Dajjal (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Dajjal (May 18, 2016)

The foxes are coming outi n daylight now, so I got a better shot. I took some close ups with my Pentax too, but will have to wait to get the film developed.


----------



## Dajjal (May 18, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Good Morning all !
> 
> Today marks the passing of my Mom for one month.
> The Time has gone by very quickly, especially when you are very busy with everything that needs to be done and taken care of.
> ...



You don't so much, get over it. You just get used to it after a time.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 18, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Good Morning all !
> 
> Today marks the passing of my Mom for one month.
> The Time has gone by very quickly, especially when you are very busy with everything that needs to be done and taken care of.
> ...



All true.  And you are wise not to dismiss the grieving process but embrace it and understand it for what it is.  My Mom has been gone 33 years and I still miss her.  But as time passes grief turns to memory.  Sending you a hug across the miles.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 18, 2016)

blackhawk said:


> Was watching the season finale of NCIS New Orleans and a question came to me granted this is a silly and irrelevant one but still why can't bad guys on these shows worth a dam? There firing automatic weapons with 30 round magazines and can't hit anything I don't expect the bad guys to win but come on at least some of them should know how to aim and shoot. Ok this concludes my pointless and slightly beer induced rant for the night.



But you do understand, if they make these guys super efficient bad guys, then the heroes get killed off and there won't be a next season of NCIS.  They have to be practical about these things.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 18, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 75182



So unusual for them to be out in the open on manmade structures like that.  You would think they would seek out grass, trees, brush, shrubbery, something more usual for foxes.  But what a great shot.  Love it.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 18, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Vets must be cheaper where you are.  Around here having a cat or dog is equivalent to having a child so far as medical costs go.  Those of limited means simply cannot afford it in many cases.


----------



## blackhawk (May 18, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Was watching the season finale of NCIS New Orleans and a question came to me granted this is a silly and irrelevant one but still why can't bad guys on these shows worth a dam? There firing automatic weapons with 30 round magazines and can't hit anything I don't expect the bad guys to win but come on at least some of them should know how to aim and shoot. Ok this concludes my pointless and slightly beer induced rant for the night.
> ...


They don't have to kill them off but come one can at least get wounded every now and then hell I would settle for grazed.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 18, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


For an extraordinarily pampered pet like Daisy the Mutt veterinarian's bills are just part of the quotient.   Factor in groomers, prescription flea and tick and heartworm medications, and packages of chicken jerky treats exclusively for our walks, Marrowbone dog treats for 'cookies in the cookie blanket', dog shampoo (that costs 13 times what I pay for my shampoo), and the occasional Rachel Ray's Soup Bones dog treats (her favorite) and maybe I should be paying tuition at my alma mater for a daughter instead.

But I think, and everyone she meets agrees, she's worth it.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 18, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 75182


Looks like you got that pic, Dajjal!  How cute!  I like how the dad is atop the wall guarding his brood.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 18, 2016)

blackhawk said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



I have an old Microsoft computer game called Rise of Nations that I have played off and on for years and years now.  You choose what nation you want to be among a choice of maybe 30 countries, and then you choose how many other countries you want to oppose you up to seven countries--you can let the computer select them or you can choose who you want the others to be.

And then you select the difficulty you want the game to create--on a par with others, be the underdog, or whatever.  The easiest game is one in which the other countries are fairly inefficient waging war against you.  You can still lose if you really play stupidly, but if you have any tactical skills at all, you'll win pretty much every time.

When I'm just fooling around, I put it on the easiest setting.  Maybe NCIS does that too.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 18, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


For farm-folk, vet bills are a necessary evil.  Most of my livestock, I handle.  Only really bad emergencies can go to the vet, and my vet really hates dealing with livestock other than horses.  The LGT, Roxie, lives out with the goats but I am bringing a groomer out later this summer when she starts to molt.  Since she hates the truck/car, I had to find someone mobile.  Because I've been with this vet since 1988 and have so many critters, they do give me a discount "litter rate".  That helps.
I know loads of spoiled dogs like Daisy.  She sounds absolutely adorable.  Generally well-behaved dogs are OK in my book.  I prefer not to be licked, though.  None of my dogs like or jump up on people.  Roxy is a leaner, though.


----------



## saveliberty (May 18, 2016)

NCIS only hires bulletproof employees.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 18, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning all !
> ...


My parents have both been gone for a long time.  I think the greater blow was when my brother (13 months younger than me) died.  I still miss his humor, he could get the whole clan guffawing at his stories.  But the feeling of loss does pass, hopefully leaving the warm memories.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 18, 2016)

Still damp and cool here.  That's a good thing.  I got my stove top cleaned.  At some point, something sweet and sugary must have boiled over because when I lifted the range top there was a huge mess of carbonized gunk.  It took a putty knife and several applications of EasyOff to get it all scraped off.  Today's project will be to get the tanks dumped, clean the kitty boxes and bottle the mead I have ready to cellar.


----------



## Dajjal (May 18, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 75182
> ...



It's the best picture I have taken so far with my cheapo digital camera. But I may have better pics on film that I have not developed yet. I am still a long way off the picture I am hoping for.


----------



## Againsheila (May 18, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > 1 week until cruise time....
> ...




It's a round trip cruise.  Two weeks, we haven't had a two week vacation in our married life, ever.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 18, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



Have fun.  We were gone about 10 days or so but could only afford to cruise one direction.  I am soooo jealous.  But trust you will give us a full report.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 18, 2016)

Just for giggles I googled "Bermuda vacations" last night.  I found that many of the resorts and hotels offered a fourth night free when you book three.  Great!

Then I saw that the hotels and resorts offering this deal cost up to and beyond $400.00 a night.  So much for a Bermuda get-away.

I have used up some vacation days so far this year, but I haven't 'vacationed'.  I spent them on going to have eye surgery or taking Mom to the doctor. 

I used to travel a lot for work.  I was an Environmental Engineer and the firms that employed me had Department of Defense clients.  I visited Germany and Italy one year looking for hazardous materials on Army bases there.  I visited American military installations too.  NAS Roosevelt Roads in Cieba, Puerto Rico was a big one as I was there for 18 months.  The NUWC (Naval undersea warfare center) in Newport. Rhode Island and the Navy submarine base in New London, Connecticut.  There I discovered the charms of New England.

The Philadelphia Naval shipyard where I learned how to properly order a cheesesteak.  The Navy base at Quincy, Massachusetts where I learned one should avoid wearing orange on St. Patrick's Day.  The Navy installation on New York's Staten Island where I fell in love with the Big Apple.

And a few civilian places like the former US Steel plant in Baytown, Texas where I was schooled in the art of Texas barbeque and how to survive a Gulf of Mexico hurricane (Hurricane Jerry hit me in October of 1989).

I'm now familiar with every east coast city from Boston to Washington, D.C.  I know where the best night life is, what foods are unique to each of those towns and what parts of town to avoid.

I have cast my shadow on the Roman Coliseum, spit from the top of the Eiffel Tower (Paris from that vantage point looks like a great big Akron), I have cavorted with locals in St. Wenceslas Square in Prague and drank rum while watching a Christmas parade in San Juan.

If I take a vacation in the future, I think I might go down south.  To Wheeling, West Virginia perhaps.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 18, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Just for giggles I googled "Bermuda vacations" last night.  I found that many of the resorts and hotels offered a fourth night free when you book three.  Great!
> 
> Then I saw that the hotels and resorts offering this deal cost up to and beyond $400.00 a night.  So much for a Bermuda get-away.
> 
> ...



West Virginia and Western Virginia offer almost limitless things to do and places to see if you are into the more rustic or non-urban kinds of scenery and activity.  We spent four wonderful months there and still didn't get to do everything we wanted to do.

But I envy you your world travels.  Such memories you will never forget.  For us the southwest and Midwest has been where we know the people best, where to eat, where to go, what to eat, etc.  I still would like to broaden more of those kinds of horizons before I depart planet Earth.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 18, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Just for giggles I googled "Bermuda vacations" last night.  I found that many of the resorts and hotels offered a fourth night free when you book three.  Great!
> ...


Well, Wheeling is about forty miles away.

I have had the chance to wipe off my list of America's Most Decanent Cities.  Las Vegas, New Orleans and Memphis.  I spent eight weeks in the Pacific Northwest when a project in Portland Oregon beckoned.

But of all the places I've been, the place where I was both bowled over by natural beauty and felt the most satisfying personal peace has to be in the Adirondack mountains in up state New York.  The Lake Placid/Saranac Lake region in Essex County.

The Olympic facilities are fascinating!  Mount Van Hovenberg has the bobsled and luge tracks, Whiteface Mountain is where the skiing events were held and the Olympic ice skating and hockey arena smack in the middle of the charming village of Lake Placid.

I was there in 1980 during the Winter Olympics (do you believe in miracles?). I bought some Olympic swag and later convinced a lovely young woman that I participated on the U.S. Olympic bobsled team!

Oh to be 21 again!


----------



## Ringel05 (May 18, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Just for giggles I googled "Bermuda vacations" last night.  I found that many of the resorts and hotels offered a fourth night free when you book three.  Great!
> 
> Then I saw that the hotels and resorts offering this deal cost up to and beyond $400.00 a night.  So much for a Bermuda get-away.
> 
> ...


Been through Wheeling a few times but most of my visits to WV were to Philippi, Greenbrier and Droop Mountain for reenacting, Thurmond to white water raft the New River.   Did some camping in a few National Forests there.  

Droop Mountain was awesome especially in the morning.  The camping area was on top of the mountain, in the morning one would look out and see all the tops of the surrounding mountains rising above a sea of clouds.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 18, 2016)

Had t-storms move through though we barely had any hit us but it's nice and cool though, perfect temp for reenacting........


----------



## Foxfyre (May 19, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Just for giggles I googled "Bermuda vacations" last night.  I found that many of the resorts and hotels offered a fourth night free when you book three.  Great!
> ...



Did you ever do any reenactments at Appomattox?  The guys they had interacting with the visitors the day we were there were awesome.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 19, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
Mr. And Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Gracie's eye surgery and stop smoking project,
Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Nosmo's eye surgery,
Sixfoot's bad back,
Rod, GW's partner,
IamwhatIseem's bad hip,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 19, 2016)

*Be the Person Your Dawg thinks you are.*


----------



## Ringel05 (May 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


No never did Appomattox but we did go there once, don't remember any reenactors/living historians being present during my visit.
Did 1st and 2nd Manassas, Chancellorsville, Fredricksburg, the Wilderness, Harpers Ferry, the Valley Campaign, Gettysburg, etc, etc, etc.  The biggest one we ever did was the 135th Gettysburg where we had over 42,000 reenactors present, that was less than the number of dead alone on both sides.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 19, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



You and Hombre would get along great on that score.  He loves touring old battlefields, and we don't miss any on our sojourns around the country.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning all !
> ...


More hugs from here, Angel.
We all deal with a loss a bit differently. I was prepared for my mom's passing in 1972. Her cancer had taken just about all she ever was by the time it finally took her and though I felt profound loss, there was no shock to recover from. My son was a different matter. When my wife called me at work, my mind couldn't or wouldn't wrap around what what she was telling me.
Having a wife and 3 other kids pretty much forced me to keep it together. Still it took me quite a while to see anything of Ben but the grief.
By the time Dad passed, I was 60 and knew he was suffering with his prostate cancer and was almost relieved when he called me the day before he passed and said, "Ernie, I've has a hell of a run, but I'm tired."
Most of y'all know I'm into tattoos. I have one on the inside of my right forearm in memory of my dad. Tuesday, I added a new one for Ben and have my artist working on a design for a 3rd for Mom. Once complete, I'll carry all 3 with me for the rest of my life.


----------



## saveliberty (May 19, 2016)

What have I been up to around here?

Oh, you know, hunting elephants at the grocery store...


----------



## Dajjal (May 19, 2016)

Thinking of buying a Nikon coolpics L340 digital camera tomorrow. I was thinking of getting a 32gig scandisk  SDHC memory card. Does anyone knowledgeable about digital cameras think this is a good idea?

I only have a very cheap digital camera, and I need better definition and bigger zoom feature for my fox hunting.
The Nikon seems to be all I will need. But maybe there are better buys, and maybe I should buy a bigger SDXC memory card. I don't have any idea how many high definition pictures I can get on a 32 gig card.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we keep vigil for:
> 
> ...


 Why oh why are those chickens doing that?

And, a side note, Foxy thank you for your support and prayers, but my eyes are just fine today!  If anything, pray for me to find the cash to pay off the doctor's bills!

I've been 'bragging' on my newly restored vision for a couple of weeks now.  I narrate road trips by reading billboards that, up until a few weeks ago, were just brightly colored rectangles.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 19, 2016)

It's wedding season and I'm appealing to the fashion sense of Coffee Shoppers.

The question is: waistcoat or no waistcoat?

I have an ivory colored linen suit, which is very comfortable in the Summer season.  Should I augment my look with a waistcoat, or should I ditch that idea and stay with the white dress shirt and colorful necktie?

To tell you the truth, I've lost about forty pounds since last November and I'd like to show off a slimmer look.  Does a vest hurt or help that effort?


----------



## Ernie S. (May 19, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Thinking of buying a Nikon coolpics L340 digital camera tomorrow. I was thinking of getting a 32gig scandisk  SDHC memory card. Does anyone knowledgeable about digital cameras think this is a good idea?
> 
> I only have a very cheap digital camera, and I need better definition and bigger zoom feature for my fox hunting.
> The Nikon seems to be all I will need. But maybe there are better buys, and maybe I should buy a bigger SDXC memory card. I don't have any idea how many high definition pictures I can get on a 32 gig card.


the camera you mention is a 20.2 mega pixel camera the file size at full resolution, depending on file format is going to be between 4 and 12 megabytes. If we call it 10 Mb, you will be able to store about 3,200 photos on your 32 Gb SDHC card.


----------



## Dajjal (May 19, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Thinking of buying a Nikon coolpics L340 digital camera tomorrow. I was thinking of getting a 32gig scandisk  SDHC memory card. Does anyone knowledgeable about digital cameras think this is a good idea?
> ...



Jesus wept, I thought it would only be a few dozen at most. Since I will download my pics to my computer every time I photo the foxes I will then delete them from the camera. So I will never need more than a tiny fraction of the memory of a 32 gig card. I suppose I might want to use the video feature to capture the foxes feeding, , and I guess that takes more memory. But I am not much of a video person. I am used to composing still pictures.

Thanks for the information.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 19, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


The 32 gig card should hold about 8 hours of high resolution video.


----------



## Dajjal (May 19, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Holy bloody hell. I was thinking of minutes.


----------



## Dajjal (May 19, 2016)

Well its all academic today, because I have been jumping up and down to the window every couple of minutes from 11 am to 8.30 pm and all I got was a single shot of three cubs who put in a brief appearance. Now the light is gone. Yesterday they came out a couple of times in daylight. I am not sure how many more days I am going to spend at the window, but I figure nature photographers have to spend  a lot of time waiting for the perfect shot.

Edit: Groan, they just came out to feed and put on a display of running around, but the light is totally gone.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 19, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


32,000,000,000 bytes it a WHOLE swinging heap of data. Consider that the King James Bible in a MSWord document is under 4,500,000 bytes.


----------



## Dajjal (May 19, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> 32,000,000,000 bytes it a WHOLE swinging heap of data. Consider that the King James Bible in a MSWord document is under 4,500,000 bytes.



I have been left behind by the advances in technology. I remember working as a radio repair man in the 1980's and the workshop manager wanted us to club together to buy a computer. It had 32 kilobytes of ram and he said, "that's a hell of a lot of memory". In the end we did not buy the computer because it was very expensive.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 19, 2016)

Most excellent news. After a visit with my general practitioner today, he went over my bloodwork with me. He says that while my cholesterol is somewhat high, no fear was warranted. He placed me on a diet and wants to have more bloodwork in three months to check my cholesterol again. Other than that, I came back with a clean bill of health.

Also, I've dropped 14 pounds in the past 2 weeks. Perhaps I'll be able to fit into my armor again!


----------



## Ringel05 (May 19, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> It's wedding season and I'm appealing to the fashion sense of Coffee Shoppers.
> 
> The question is: waistcoat or no waistcoat?
> 
> ...


Yes, definitely go with the waistcoat otherwise it looks funny........


----------



## Foxfyre (May 19, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> It's wedding season and I'm appealing to the fashion sense of Coffee Shoppers.
> 
> The question is: waistcoat or no waistcoat?
> 
> ...



In my opinion, the waistcoat is very slimming.  And for a wedding probably in style in your part of the world.  Around here they would be considered somewhat retro, but you rarely see anybody dressed up for anything around here, so fashion sense here wouldn't be much help.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 19, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > It's wedding season and I'm appealing to the fashion sense of Coffee Shoppers.
> ...


I would be quite the dandy!  Especially sporting an epee and stockings!

I'm really looking for a place to put my great grandfather's pocket watch.  It has a cool gold link chain with the watch on one end and an ivory Scottish Terrior on the other.  I'm hoping the chicks will dig it.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > It's wedding season and I'm appealing to the fashion sense of Coffee Shoppers.
> ...


I've been looking for a vest with lapels.  Otherwise I think it would be either too Saturday Night Fever or too Col. Sanders.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 19, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Lombard Silk Vest - Blue

They have multiple styles.

Mens Victorian Vests


----------



## Nosmo King (May 19, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


That's the very site I've been looking at!  I could go full Wyatt Earp or Lord Grantham shopping there.  Fortunately I'm old looking enough (yeah I used the modifier "looking") and I have a full silver beard so folks might think that I'm eclectic or eccentric.  I guess it's 6 to 5 and pick 'em on the attitudes of others.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 19, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Personally I always go with the natural fabrics, the linens, cottons, silks and wools for a couple of reasons.  Linen and cotton both absorb moisture, linen 30% more than cotton, wool wicks the moisture away faster so it's kinda like a natural air conditioner, silks are great for winter because they are warm (silk doesn't "breathe").  Also natural fabrics will burn away from your skin, synthetics burn into your skin and keep burning.  The biggest issue I have with  their products is most of their stuff is acetate lined another non-breathing fabric, not an issue if you're in an air conditioned space but if you're outside for a while in hot weather..........


----------



## Ringel05 (May 19, 2016)

Another thing, stay away from the canvas clothes, they may be authentic for the late 1800s but canvas is hot and you will chaff like there's no tomorrow.  Wool will do the same if you wear briefs, boxers are best for wool pants.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 19, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I'm hoping that I won't be set on fire, but there is that possibility.  

I'm under the impression that their clothing might be more theatrical than practical.  Is the quality of their wares good for formal/semi-formal occasions, or is it more suited for light wear by actors?


----------



## Ringel05 (May 19, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> I'm under the impression that their clothing might be more theatrical than practical.  Is the quality of their wares good for formal/semi-formal occasions, or is it more suited for light wear by actors?



They're passable if you're not looking for true authenticity so they're more for those who can't afford the real thing or just don't care.  Some will buy their product and replace the lining with a cotton or silk one. 

These vendors have more authentic clothing.  
Men's Victorian Fashions

http://www.waltontaylor.com/waltontaylorinfo01.html

As for formal the most popular color was black as it could be used to go to a wedding, church, town social or funeral, generally the formal/evening coat was a frock coat.  Otherwise normal daily wear for men was a simple vest and a sack or town coat and bowlers (hat style) were the most common with town folk.
Other formal colors were dark browns and navy.

You have to remember gentlemen of position always looked their best when they went out.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 19, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> It's wedding season and I'm appealing to the fashion sense of Coffee Shoppers.
> 
> The question is: waistcoat or no waistcoat?
> 
> ...


Waistcoat?  Depends on whether you are a member of the wedding party and what they are wearing.  Ivory linen suit...I'd look at a medium blue shirt with an appropriate tie.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 19, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (May 19, 2016)

TemplarKormac said:


> Most excellent news. After a visit with my general practitioner today, he went over my bloodwork with me. He says that while my cholesterol is somewhat high, no fear was warranted. He placed me on a diet and wants to have more bloodwork in three months to check my cholesterol again. Other than that, I came back with a clean bill of health.
> 
> Also, I've dropped 14 pounds in the past 2 weeks. Perhaps I'll be able to fit into my armor again!



WTG TK.  That's a LOT of weight for 2 weeks.  You're doing good.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Most excellent news. After a visit with my general practitioner today, he went over my bloodwork with me. He says that while my cholesterol is somewhat high, no fear was warranted. He placed me on a diet and wants to have more bloodwork in three months to check my cholesterol again. Other than that, I came back with a clean bill of health.
> ...



I dropped 40 pounds in less than 6 weeks a couple of years back-- that was before I gained all of it back. When I lose weight, I lose it rapidly, but I gain it just as rapidly if I go off diet.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 20, 2016)

Wow, 8 hours of sleep and I feel like it's gonna be a 4 pot of coffee day.........


----------



## peach174 (May 20, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




That is really a nice tattoo for you Ernie and your tribute.
I am allergic to the ink so I can't get any. (Bummer)
I knew that Mom was up there in years - she was 90, so I was somewhat prepared for her eventually passing. It was that she sounded so good when she called me on Sat. night and then Monday she was gone. Very sudden. But nice. The lord loved her very much to take her in her sleep. Very few are so lucky. 

I am coming back to life again and I am fine.
Thank you everybody for your support and understanding.
I love you guys.


----------



## peach174 (May 20, 2016)

Friday's grin.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 20, 2016)

TemplarKormac said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Yes, a lot of us with the genes conducive to weight gain have experienced that yo yo syndrome.  The ultimate key is not to diet but rather to change what we eat, how we prepare it, and in what quantities for life.  Once we hit on a healthy lifestyle we can live with, we just do it with a very occasional indulgence just once in awhile.  That plus reasonable physical activity should bring our weight down and once it reaches optimum it generally settles in and doesn't change much.

Disclaimer:  I know all this and do practice it now and then.  But I also do enjoy my popcorn and treats more often than I should be enjoying the popcorn and treats.  So I don't always do what I preach and I do weigh more than I should.  I'm working on that too.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 20, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Friday's grin.



LOL.  Any of us who have ever been owned by a cat can relate.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 20, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Wow, 8 hours of sleep and I feel like it's gonna be a 4 pot of coffee day.........



That reminds me.  I just finished up my breakfast shake and haven't had any coffee yet.  I knew something was missing.  So off to the kitchen quickly I go. . .


----------



## Ringel05 (May 20, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, 8 hours of sleep and I feel like it's gonna be a 4 pot of coffee day.........
> ...


Senior moment?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 20, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



It is possible.  I can be focused to a fault when I need to be, and that comes naturally to me.  But there has always been the side of me that is also very detractable.  I will be headed into the kitchen intending to tidy up and it's "oh look, computer. . ."


----------



## Ringel05 (May 20, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I was speaking from a position of experience.......


----------



## Dajjal (May 20, 2016)

I purchased a new digital Nikon camera today, and I also got a secondhand telephoto lens for my Pentax.
I had two films developed and only about 10 out of fifty were any good. Most of them were slightly out of focus.
The reason for that is that I cannot focus my old telephoto  lens without wearing my reading glasses. But the new telephoto lens is far clearer and more powerful, so I do not have that problem. I can focus it without glasses.

My new digital camera has a powerful zoom feature, so I should be able to get some good pics of the foxes now.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 20, 2016)

Holy Shit Caffeineman!!!


----------



## Nosmo King (May 20, 2016)

I just completed an unusual inspection at a local trailer park.  Before you draw any conclusions, this particular trailer park is well maintained and is occupied by senior citizens.  The house in question is rented by a matronly older woman and her three Yorkshire Terriers.

Now, yorkies as you know are small dogs, not more than ten pounds.  Daisy the Mutt (a miniature poodle dwarfs them in comparison)  This pleasant old lady has three vinyl clad cables that she uses to tie her brood of yorkies to as they go about their outside business.  These cables are the diameter and seem to provide the strength to safely moor the Delta Queen to a riverside dock.  But these three little yorkies schlep these cables around the front patio and yard.

She had placed the dogs in the front bedroom of the trailer as a precaution.  She was afraid that the male dog might attack me.  These dog's teeth aren't big enough to break the cuticle on the crust of a custard pie, let alone human skin, but there they were, yapping away in the bedroom for my safety.

I told her that I would have to go into that room as part of the inspection.  She winced, opened the door and collected the one dog she thought would be most likely to bite me.  Everyone here knows I'm a dog guy and bear no animus to my canine friends.

The most offensive dog was carried from the room in her motherly arms, snarling, snapping and yapping away with the attitude of a Michael Vick trained pit bull.  The other two immediately began to swarm my feet, tails a waggin' and bellies exposed for thorough rubbing.  I gleefully accommodated them.

In my line of work, an affinity for pooches is a requirement.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 20, 2016)

Okay, I'm freshly back from the laundry room, and all I have to say about that is:






Also I have some decisions to make and would appreciate some thoughtful insight.

In reorganizing and culling the stuff in my kitchen, I realize that decades of baking, broiling, toasting etc. have left a lot of my baking pans and sheets looking pretty crappy.

So the decision is:

1.  Leave them looking crappy--they still do function.
2.  Expend the considerable elbow grease necessary with stainless steel cleaner and Brillo or S.O.S. pads to clean them up.
3.  Throw them away and get new ones.

What do you think?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 20, 2016)

Definitely I call for #1.

Some peoples crappy...

is other folks patina...


----------



## Nosmo King (May 20, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay, I'm freshly back from the laundry room, and all I have to say about that is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about a decisive n tree?

Here we go:  do you serve the baked goods in the same dish or pan they were baked in?.yes, throw the pan away and buy a new one.

Did you decide to throw away the dish?  How about PMing Nosmo about a new Fiestaware dish?

If no, you do not serve in that dish, keep it.

Is that pan beyond the point of a thorough cleaning?

If yes, throw it away for hygienic reasons.

If you throw it away, why not PM Nosmo about getting a new Fiestaware dish?

See how some simple it is?


----------



## Ernie S. (May 20, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay, I'm freshly back from the laundry room, and all I have to say about that is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I see something cooked in a brand new, shiny baking pan, I assume the worst, thinking that this is their first attempt at cooking.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 20, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay, I'm freshly back from the laundry room, and all I have to say about that is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obviously you need to contribute to the economy by joining the needless and wasteful throwawaysociety.........  Oh and make sure you do it on credit so the bankers can make their payments on their multi-million dollar homes, yachts and Lear Jets.......


----------



## blackhawk (May 20, 2016)




----------



## Foxfyre (May 21, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
Mr. And Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Gracie's eye surgery and stop smoking project,
Sixfoot's bad back,
Rod, GW's partner,
IamwhatIseem's bad hip,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 21, 2016)

Morning...
Coffee is hot folks...


----------



## Ernie S. (May 21, 2016)

I'm spending the weekend in Mobile, AL for the regional APA 9-ball pool tournament. The event is called "City Cup" If my team, Doc Holliday's own "Sure Shots" win, we will be going to Las Vegas this fall for the National Championship. Yes, it's 4:30 AM. I can't sleep and I have to be at the event at 8:00. Wake up call in 2 hours, dammit.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 21, 2016)

Best of Luck Ernie...

Giv' em Hell !!!

Have a great time...


----------



## Dajjal (May 21, 2016)

Oh dear, I tried to upload a picture of foxes from my new digital camera, but the file is too large.
I just checked the size and its four and a half megabytes. Bummer.

Edit: never mind, I cropped it down to 1meg and it posted ok, But I am still not happy with it.
It is not clear enough, and one problem may be the day is cloudy. I am still hoping for a good shot of the foxes in sunlight.


----------



## Dajjal (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Dajjal (May 21, 2016)

I am learning, I cropped this one and put it through a filter


----------



## Dajjal (May 21, 2016)

Yippee ! I am beginning to learn how to enhance my pics in windows. This one ain't half bad.


----------



## saveliberty (May 21, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I'm freshly back from the laundry room, and all I have to say about that is:
> ...



I sense a trend, not much is getting clean...


----------



## Foxfyre (May 21, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> I'm spending the weekend in Mobile, AL for the regional APA 9-ball pool tournament. The event is called "City Cup" If my team, Doc Holliday's own "Sure Shots" win, we will be going to Las Vegas this fall for the National Championship. Yes, it's 4:30 AM. I can't sleep and I have to be at the event at 8:00. Wake up call in 2 hours, dammit.



On a whim I bought a bottle of 300 mcg Melatonin at Walgreens awhile back.  Took a couple of those a bit before retiring and every night I dropped off to sleep much more quickly than normal and woke during the night far less.  The stuff really did work for me.  And it is a natural substance, not a drug.  Might try it.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 21, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I posed the same question on Facebook and got about 40 responses.  The overwhelming vote was to have one or two pretty oven to table dishes or pans and keep those old crusted seasoned pans because they cook like no other.  For sure a well seasoned cornbread pan is going to cook that wonderful  cornbread like a shiny new pan cannot.  One old classmate said she used all that elbow grease and shined up her mom's cornbread pan so that it looked like new.  It never cooked that wonderful crusted just right cornbread again.

So thanks for your input everybody.  Just keeping them is certainly the cheapest and most pain free option.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 21, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


So you don't want any Fiestaware?


----------



## saveliberty (May 21, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> So you don't want any Fiestaware?



I am not into Mexican party favors.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 21, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > So you don't want any Fiestaware?
> ...


The Homer Laughlin China Company, based right here in my hometown, does not make piñatas.

HomerLaughlin.com


----------



## saveliberty (May 21, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



No that hard, some old newspaper, water and flour....

Actually we have some Chinese Mexican plates for our everyday stuff, this would have been helpful information two years ago. 
Rachel Ray is big for pans and the like in my family.


----------



## boedicca (May 21, 2016)

Sometimes mr boe is so cute.  He's making lunch and brought me a wee potato chip with a dab of onion dip as an "amuse bouche".

Like that is going to distract me from the fact that he is eating a bowl of chips and dip out in the kitchen all by himself.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 21, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > So you don't want any Fiestaware?
> ...


You're not getting the right kind of Mexican party favors.........


----------



## Ringel05 (May 21, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I'm spending the weekend in Mobile, AL for the regional APA 9-ball pool tournament. The event is called "City Cup" If my team, Doc Holliday's own "Sure Shots" win, we will be going to Las Vegas this fall for the National Championship. Yes, it's 4:30 AM. I can't sleep and I have to be at the event at 8:00. Wake up call in 2 hours, dammit.
> ...


I'm thinking about picking up some CPh4.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 21, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I'm not sure the FDA has approved that one yet.     At any rate Melatonin is really cheap and you don't need a prescription to get it.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 21, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


There's this Korean drug lord......  Oh yeah, he died.......


----------



## blackhawk (May 21, 2016)

Anyone have windows 10? I keep getting an offer from microsoft for an upgrade to it wondering who has and what they think about it.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 21, 2016)

blackhawk said:


> Anyone have windows 10? I keep getting an offer from microsoft for an upgrade to it wondering who has and what they think about it.



Have it on all three of our computers that we use a lot.  (All others are Vista or XP)  More complicated than Win 7, lacks some features I liked on Win 8, but has been a really stable system and runs old software that Win 7 and Win 8 wouldn't.  All a matter of personal taste I think.  If the constant reminders and update stuff becomes annoying on Win10, you can turn that stuff off.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 21, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I'm spending the weekend in Mobile, AL for the regional APA 9-ball pool tournament. The event is called "City Cup" If my team, Doc Holliday's own "Sure Shots" win, we will be going to Las Vegas this fall for the National Championship. Yes, it's 4:30 AM. I can't sleep and I have to be at the event at 8:00. Wake up call in 2 hours, dammit.
> ...


I might try it the next time I am plagued by insomnia. I rarely have trouble sleeping but the mattress in this hotel feels like it has bones embedded in the stuffing.The center of the bed was marginally more comfortable.
Well we were eliminated in the second round. We actually were beaten pretty badly.Still in all we finished in the top 16 of over 100 teams.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 21, 2016)

blackhawk said:


> Anyone have windows 10? I keep getting an offer from microsoft for an upgrade to it wondering who has and what they think about it.


Win 10 is getting less buggy, is faster than 7 and unlike earlier versions actually distribute the CPU workload over every core evenly, more efficient if you have a multi-core system.  
You can upgrade to Win 10 and have one month to revert back to your old OS before the executable file to do that is disabled.

Drawbacks;
Win 10 is adware and spyware disguised as an operating system.
(Good news is that can be overcome).
You cannot control updates, you will get them, you can control when your computer restarts.
Bloatware, tons of bloatware, all but Edge and Cortana can be uninstalled, Edge and Cortana can be disabled.  
The Start menu is a bastard hybrid of Win 7 and Win 8.  There are very good 3rd party Start menus available.
The standard games in Win 7 have disappeared, they are available for download on Winaero.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 21, 2016)

Made a nice pork shoulder roast for dinner.


----------



## boedicca (May 21, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Made a nice pork shoulder roast for dinner.




That looks delish!  I love roast pork (with applesauce and mashed potatoes).

I've had a lovely day at home - it's nice to stay in after a few days of biz travel and tons of meetings.

So, I just finished up four loads of laundry.  Earlier, I made some pizza sauce and a batch of pizza dough (which is happily rising).  I'll start heating up the oven and baking stone in an hour or so.   Homemade pizza from scratch is da bomb, fo shizzle.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 21, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


For those who don't get the reference;


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 21, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we keep vigil for:
> 
> ...


Thank you for keeping Sachenda, her son Gary, and husband Bob on the list, Foxy.  I saw a heartbreaking post from Gary on Facebook this morning.  His mom's affliction makes her difficult and apparently she recalls lost of the "bad" things from the past and few of the good.  Of course, the poor kid was a typical kid and now regrets his mostly minor, and not atypical, kid transgressions.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 21, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


I usually "clean" my well-seasoned cast iron by scraping it vigorously, if needed, and applying a new coat of oil.  It doesn't even always need the oil, either.  Can't be the taste, it's practically non-stick, and no amount of copper cladding can beat cast iron on a cast-iron wood-burning cookstove (or propane, for that matter)!  Extra tough, burnt on stuff can be removed by applying a coat of salt with a half a potato, rinse in water and apply a light coat of oil, bake the oiled pan.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 21, 2016)

I'm seeing banners in front of churches announcing Vacation Bible School.    They all seem to have a theme.  Marketed and packaged like soda pop or or packaged vacation cruise with the local football team.  

Back in the early 1960s when I was a pup, I attended V.B.S.  There was no theme.  Only colored construction paper, round tipped scissors and jars of paste.  

Refreshments were purchased by adults who had either never had children of their own or had never actually been children themselves.  Ginger snaps that were as hard as manhole covers, orange drink that bore no resemblance at all to the fruit from which it drew it's name other than the color of the stuff, and last season's apples which were neither red nor delicious.

The lesson plan, as I recall, covered Noah's ark, Daniel in the lion's den and Jonah and the whale.  Some of the most sensational Bible stories this side of Samson and Delilah, too salacious to be taught to we bairn like me.

I do recall one of the 'teachers' had been to the World's Fair in Queens, New York earlier in the late Spring of 1964.  She brought in some swag she bought there.  That was interesting, but not as much fun if she had just turned us out in the sunshine for the release of the kinetic energy that consumes seven year old kids.

I wonder if it would have been more fun if we had a theme?


----------



## Ringel05 (May 21, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> I'm seeing banners in front of churches announcing Vacation Bible School.    They all seem to have a theme.  Marketed and packaged like soda pop or or packaged vacation cruise with the local football team.
> 
> Back in the early 1960s when I was a pup, I attended V.B.S.  There was no theme.  Only colored construction paper, round tipped scissors and jars of paste.
> 
> ...


I have a perfect theme, The Spanish Inquisition!!  Take a cue from Mel Brooks.......


----------



## saveliberty (May 21, 2016)

We closed at two as normal, then I went home to change, mow two yards and edging along the street at one.  Once that was done it was off to spread some mulch and sweat a pipe on an irrigation line break.  Hurried home to eat, shower and head off to a three hour dance recital.  Dancing then complete dark while they set up for the next number.  I was kind of sleepy.  Then intermission came and I had a wonder opportunity to try and loosen up the legs that thought working hard then sitting completely still was retarded.


----------



## saveliberty (May 21, 2016)

I'll say one thing for Fiestaware, it stores in small spaces well.


----------



## saveliberty (May 21, 2016)

Hey look!  Colors for retired people!


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 21, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> View attachment 75584
> 
> Hey look!  Colors for retired people!


More like colors for the pc...(was that too PC?)


----------



## saveliberty (May 21, 2016)

I really like the colors Nosmo King, thanks for sharing and putting up with my humor.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 21, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> View attachment 75584
> 
> Hey look!  Colors for retired people!


Some of those colors are still available at the factory outlet store.  Some of them can be found in the warehouse adjacent to the outlet store.  Seconds, ware that has some flaw, are stored in bins.  It's best to take a sock with you to wipe the dust from that stored ware to inspect the, better.

Twice a year, next month and again in October, Homer Laughlin China holds a sale where collectors come from around the country to raid the warehouse and stock up.  You are allowed to take two milk crates in and, sock over your hand, wipe, clean and check out the seconds at rock bottom prices.

Of course you can peruse the warehouse any time, but pay $1.00 per platter rather than the sale price $.75!

I'm lucky enough to live within ten minutes of the pottery and can get both seconds and first quality Fiestaware any day but Sunday at factory prices.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 22, 2016)

My pottery is probably 40 years old now--we bought it piece by piece at the grocery store--you buy so much groceries and you can buy a plate or whatever for a substantial discount.  I got 10 of everything and the stuff has worn like iron.  Still looks new and has been practically destructible.  And we use it pretty much every day except for more fancy occasions I might get out the expensive stuff we bought at American Furniture.

But Fiesta Ware does bring back pleasant memories.

And with that, I'm off to bed.  Everybody have lovely dreams tonight.  No changes to the vigil list.


----------



## Gracie (May 22, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I don't like being licked either. I LOVE to cuddle and kiss HER, but not have her lick me back. She knows this just by my body language cuz I have never said "no" to her, so once in awhile she will do a quick tongue touch on my hand, lol. Which means she gets bombarded with face kisses from me and a really good butt scratch.

Having just 2 dogs is a first for me, but I just can't afford to do it any more. My vet lets me make payments when the bill is over 500 bucks, but damn..if I had another dog or two....we would be in deep trouble finance wise.

We also cut back on their dog food (58 bucks for California Natural...good stuff, specialty dog food store, but DAYUM!) and now just mix a bit of that with their chicken stew. We buy huge packages of chicken thighs when they are on sale...add white rice, canned carrots, canned green beans, chop it all up and freeze the packets. Karma has to be on low fat diet due to pancreatis flareups. Thankfully, Moki is doing well and no major probs except his cancer, which seems to be taking its sweet time in claiming his life. He is just as spunky as ever although his back legs are getting weaker. He's a trooper, that's for sure. Karma's hip dysplasia is slowly rearing its ugly head, but not really bad yet...thankfully. 

I wouldn't be able to take on any more pets..nor will. I can't handle telling them goodbye when the time comes.


----------



## Gracie (May 22, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I'm spending the weekend in Mobile, AL for the regional APA 9-ball pool tournament. The event is called "City Cup" If my team, Doc Holliday's own "Sure Shots" win, we will be going to Las Vegas this fall for the National Championship. Yes, it's 4:30 AM. I can't sleep and I have to be at the event at 8:00. Wake up call in 2 hours, dammit.
> ...


Stop after awhile, for a couple of days. Then start in again. Your body will get used to it and you will wind up having to take more. Trust me on this..I know from experience, lol. I went from 3mg to 10mgs. Now I am back on 5mgs but have not taken any for almost a week. I will start off with 3mg again. And yes..the stuff works great but some folks get vivid dreams so be aware of that possibilty.


----------



## Gracie (May 22, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


I miss using cast iron, but I can't use it any more. Just flat out can't lift it. My wrists would break in half.


----------



## Dajjal (May 22, 2016)

blackhawk said:


> Anyone have windows 10? I keep getting an offer from microsoft for an upgrade to it wondering who has and what they think about it.



I was pissed off at Microsoft for making it impossible to avoid upgrading windows 7 to ten. But now I have discovered the photographic editing feature I am impressed. I do not know if windows 7 had the same because I never downloaded any photos to it. But windows ten editing feature makes it unnecessary to purchase photo shop.


----------



## Dajjal (May 22, 2016)

Closest thing yet to the picture I want, I was up at 7am looking out of the window and had to wait to 10.30 for the foxes to show. But I can't give up because I still have not got the perfect shot. This picture was on my new digital camera which I purchased specially for the job and it cost £100 and I have invested many hours of fox spotting in getting it.


----------



## Dajjal (May 22, 2016)

Another shoot, an hour after the previous pic. The Foxes are coming out in daylight now.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 22, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Melatonin - Side Effects, Dosage, Interactions | Everyday Health


----------



## OldLady (May 22, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 75597
> 
> Closest thing yet to the picture I want, I was up at 7am looking out of the window and had to wait to 10.30 for the foxes to show. But I can't give up because I still have not got the perfect shot. This picture was on my new digital camera which I purchased specially for the job and it cost £100 and I have invested many hours of fox spotting in getting it.


Best shot yet.  I am so surprised she nurses in the open like that.  And those kits are getting pretty big to be suckling on mom...I wonder if they will stick around once she weans them.
Keep us informed.


----------



## OldLady (May 22, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> View attachment 75584
> 
> Hey look!  Colors for retired people!


I have the same problem with Fiesta ware that I used to have when I got my new box of 64 Crayolas--so many pretty colors I couldn't decide ..


----------



## Nosmo King (May 22, 2016)

Daisy the Mutt had a tough day yesterday.  As did my credit card.  We went to the vet in the morning.  She LOVES going to the vet.  There are other dogs there in the waiting room.  Dogs to be sniffed and played with, dog owners to charm and amuse, scents of dogs and cats to explore.  

But she had to have some of her blood extracted to test the efficacy of her monthly heart worm medication.  That's where the trouble started.  It seemed the veterinary tech mistook Daisy for a pin cushion.  She applied a torniquet to Daisy's right front leg and jabbed a syringe into that leg trying to draw a blood sample.  Again and again and again all with no success.  I held Daisy steady until the tech said she would have to take Daisy in the back to try to get that sample from her jugular vein!  As the tech took Daisy from me, I saw the spot on her leg running with poodle blood.

After three or four minutes, Daisy was returned to my arms wet with rubbing alcohol.  Then the vet herself came into the exam room with four more syringes.  Rabies, distemper and Lyme disease vaccine were then jabbed into Daisy's trembling flesh.

Daisy, a miniature poodle, is susceptible to 'hot spots', little areas of inflammation on her skin.  So, another syringe filled with cortisone was jabbed in.  A prescription for an antibiotic was given to me along with the $187.00 bill for services.  It rained all day yesterday.  Daisy and I went to the grocery store for bread and milk and promptly retired to the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estae for a nap.

It's now after 11:00 Sunday morning and Daisy has yet to come out of the bedroom.  It was a tough day for poodles.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 22, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I love that:  Chinese Mexican plates.  Ain't it the truth?  I bought what was billed as an 'authentic replica' of a painted pony figurine for our daughter for Christmas a year or two ago--these are uniquely New Mexican art.  When we got it and I examined it, it was beautiful.  But yep, there was that "made in China" stamp on it.  Oh well.  It was still beautiful.

Our grocery store featured some Rachel Ray pottery last year--buy so much groceries and get a piece free--and we accumulated a whole set for our granddaughter for her Christmas that year.  I got a couple of extra coffee cups for us and they are absolutely my favorite among all our dishes.  I won't drink my morning coffee out of anything else.

I didn't know that line featured pans and such though.


----------



## Dajjal (May 22, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Best shot yet.  I am so surprised she nurses in the open like that.  And those kits are getting pretty big to be suckling on mom...I wonder if they will stick around once she weans them.
> Keep us informed.



Yea, and she is perfectly well aware of my presence, but carries on suckling anyway.  In the last picture she is looking up at me. I have taken over 100 digital pictures now, and only a few are worth posting. But at least I am not paying for film.
There were seven cubs the other day, but since then I have only counted six.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 22, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Wow.  You would expect that much doomsday possibility from a prescription drug.  300 mcg is only .3 mg though--a very low dose and I noticed zero side effects from it.  But this is good information.  Thanks.

And Gracie is right that it shouldn't be taken every night.  On Drugs.com it suggested take it 5 nights and then be off it 2 nights.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 22, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


A few years ago I had the position of Chief Environmental Oversite Officer for the renovations at five school buildings at an area school district.  We removed floor tiles, pipe insulation, underground storage tanks and high school chemistry lab equipment during the summer in anticipation of new construction once school started up again in the autumn.  I was mandated to report to the board of education.  At the school board meeting I said a word that kept me there for hours answering the questions of concerned parents.  The word I said was "asbestos".

Now I'm going to say a word that could bring the same concerns.  And that word is "Lead".  Beware of lead based glazes in Mexican pottery.  I recommend that Mexican pottery be used as decorative pieces only.  If you are going to consume food from Mexican pottery, you may be exposing yourself to an undue risk of lead poisoning.

Fiestaware, made here in America by American workers, is lead free.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 22, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 75600
> 
> Another shoot, an hour after the previous pic. The Foxes are coming out in daylight now.



Oh this one is my favorite so far, Dajjal.  Good focus, composition, lighting.  But it would be great to get a good clear shot in good light of the whole clan including 'daddy fox'.


----------



## saveliberty (May 22, 2016)

I am off to an estimate on a landscape project.  This is a toughie.  Several years ago I designed beds and a walkway for the front of this house.  It had a very Frank Lloyd Wright feel to it and the owners just loved it.  Now it is on to a side yard with a hill that they want privacy.  Problem is they are on the downhill side.  Hope my creativity is ready.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 22, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Yes agreed.  I don't buy any products like that made in Mexico--anything we will use for food products.  I read awhile back this family--mom, dad, and kids who were developing all kinds of ugly and serious symptoms.  Finally, after they had all been severely lead poisoned they traced it to the colorful Mexican pitcher they had been serving their morning orange juice from.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 22, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...




And as we discussed, Fiestaware is no longer radioactive.


----------



## saveliberty (May 22, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> A few years ago I had the position of Chief Environmental Oversite Officer for the renovations at five school buildings at an area school district.  We removed floor tiles, pipe insulation, underground storage tanks and high school chemistry lab equipment during the summer in anticipation of new construction once school started up again in the autumn.  I was mandated to report to the board of education.  At the school board meeting I said a word that kept me there for hours answering the questions of concerned parents.  The word I said was "asbestos".
> 
> Now I'm going to say a worse that could bring the same concerns.  And that word is "Lead".  Beware of lead based glazes in Mexican pottery.  I recommend that Mexican pottery be used as decorative pieces only.  If you are going to consume food from Mexican pottery, you may be exposing yourself to an undue risk of lead poisoning.
> 
> Fiestaware, made here in America by American workers, is lead free.



Like I said, Chinese Mexican, the lead seals in the radioactivity.

Okay, I wrote that before reading Foxfyre's post...


----------



## Dajjal (May 22, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 75600
> ...



Yes, that is my aim, to get all of the cubs suckling, and the father watching out for them. That is what I saw when I first spotted them, and it was in sunlight and a perfect composition. But I had no film in my camera and only had a cheap digital camera with no batteries. Now I have a good Nikon digital. I may never get that shot but I have sure got a lot of others.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 22, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Vitamins and other supplements should be looked at with the same caution that prescription drugs are, they can be just as dangerous depending on one's medical condition(s) and amounts taken.  As with everything else moderation and knowledge is the key.  Vitamin/mineral toxicity is a real danger and affects thousands of unsuspecting people every day.

Taking Too Many Vitamins? Side Effects of Vitamin Overdosing


----------



## saveliberty (May 22, 2016)

Don't drink too much water either, you can drown.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 22, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Don't drink too much water either, you can drown.


----------



## Againsheila (May 22, 2016)

We're leaving on our cruise tomorrow, I am running out of time.  So, should I wear my red  sparkly cowboy hat or my black sparkly cowboy hat to meet gallentwarrior?


----------



## Againsheila (May 22, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > I'm seeing banners in front of churches announcing Vacation Bible School.    They all seem to have a theme.  Marketed and packaged like soda pop or or packaged vacation cruise with the local football team.
> ...



Nobody expects the Spanish Inquisition.


----------



## Gracie (May 22, 2016)

Red! And give him a hug for Gracie!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 22, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> We're leaving on our cruise tomorrow, I am running out of time.  So, should I wear my red  sparkly cowboy hat or my black sparkly cowboy hat to meet gallentwarrior?[/Q



Red is easier to see.  Black is more dressy.  So you'll have decide between being recognized and being fashionable.


----------



## saveliberty (May 22, 2016)

Well, this is pretty close to what we are going to build.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 22, 2016)

Ya know, I was reading the other day where it says El Paso gets an average of 20 something % humidity annually with a daily average of 6%.........  Don't know who came up with that but right now my hygrometer is pegged at -10% humidity and stays below 0% most of the year.


----------



## Againsheila (May 22, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > We're leaving on our cruise tomorrow, I am running out of time.  So, should I wear my red  sparkly cowboy hat or my black sparkly cowboy hat to meet gallentwarrior?[/Q
> ...



My friend likes the black, plus it goes with anything, I think I'll do the black.


----------



## Againsheila (May 22, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Red! And give him a hug for Gracie!



I'll be glad to give him a hug from you but I've decided to go with the black.


----------



## Againsheila (May 22, 2016)

As many of you know, I've been volunteering at our local live theatre for a number of years.  I've shared the house management position and the volunteer coordinator position with  my friend but this year I've had to take a step back.  My husband has parkinsons and is retired now and wants me home more.  Today the theatre honored it's volunteers and some of us were given gifts.  They gave me a lifetime pass to any and every show they put on.  I don't think I've seen anything like this before but I feel real honored.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 22, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> As many of you know, I've been volunteering at our local live theatre for a number of years.  I've shared the house management position and the volunteer coordinator position with  my friend but this year I've had to take a step back.  My husband has parkinsons and is retired now and wants me home more.  Today the theatre honored it's volunteers and some of us were given gifts.  They gave me a lifetime pass to any and every show they put on.  I don't think I've seen anything like this before but I feel real honored.



That's great Sheila.  Congratulations and I know you absolutely deserved it.  And you and yours have a wonderful trip.  I hope it is everything you hope for and more.  And of course we'll need a full report when you get home.


----------



## saveliberty (May 22, 2016)

Wait!  Sheila is not face timing the whole trip in real time?


----------



## Nosmo King (May 22, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Ya know, I was reading the other day where it says El Paso gets an average of 20 something % humidity annually with a daily average of 6%.........  Don't know who came up with that but right now my hygrometer is pegged at -10% humidity and stays below 0% most of the year.


While here it takes a scuba tank to breathe outside.


----------



## Againsheila (May 22, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Wait!  Sheila is not face timing the whole trip in real time?



lol, no.  I can't afford that.  Besides, there's no cell towers out in the ocean.  I will however, give you a full update when I get back and if we're friends on facebook, I'll be posting pictures.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 23, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
Mr. And Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Gracie's eye surgery and stop smoking project,
Sixfoot's bad back,
Rod, GW's partner,
IamwhatIseem's bad hip,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all the others who we miss and hope to return

And Bon Voyage to Mr. and Mrs. Againsheila


----------



## Againsheila (May 23, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we keep vigil for:
> 
> ...



Thanks Foxy, as you can see, I'm so excited I can't sleep.  Can hardly wait until we're under way.  Talked to Gallentwarrior today and it's going to be a fun time in anchorage.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 23, 2016)

Morning Everyone...

Happy Trails on your journey Againsheila...

I know it is only Monday but...


----------



## peach174 (May 23, 2016)

Good morning all!

I hope you all had a great weekend.

Todays smile


----------



## Foxfyre (May 23, 2016)

Good morning everybody.  The sun is shining, the coffee is hot, and after all our talk about sleep yesterday, I didn't do much of that last night.  Shoulder pain and just general wakefulness.  But I'll resist napping and should sleep tonight.  Hope everybody is having a good Monday.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 23, 2016)

Wouldn't ya know that after steady rain starting Friday night it would clear up Monday morning!  I need to mow, strike that, I need to harvest the lawn as it has now grown beyond the control of my mower.

Daisy seems to be back in the pink after enduring a bad visit to the vet.  My credit card isn't that resilient.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 23, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Wouldn't ya know that after steady rain starting Friday night it would clear up Monday morning!  I need to mow, strike that, I need to harvest the lawn as it has now grown beyond the control of my mower.
> 
> Daisy seems to be back in the pink after enduring a bad visit to the vet.  My credit card isn't that resilient.



I can relate.  We don't have vet bills now since it is other people's fur friends who live with us frequently.  And the reason we don't is that we are on a fairly fixed retirement income now and simply cannot afford those vet bills.  Our last little dog--love of our life--was more medically expensive than both of our kids combined probably even if we hadn't had insurance.

And as for the lawn--when we lived in Kansas, after a prolonged wet spell I was tempted to hire a local combine operator to come in and take care of it..


----------



## saveliberty (May 23, 2016)

Got the uncooperative 150 x 3 area cleared for a gravel walk on a job.  Weird that I consider the 6,000 lbs of stone the easy part...


----------



## Foxfyre (May 23, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Got the uncooperative 150 x 3 area cleared for a gravel walk on a job.  Weird that I consider the 6,000 lbs of stone the easy part...



We need our entire yard regraveled and landscaped.  You wouldn't consider moving to New Mexico?


----------



## saveliberty (May 23, 2016)

One of my customers winters in New Mexico.  There was some discussion of me driving their vehicle and motorcycle trailer out this year, then fly back.


----------



## saveliberty (May 23, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Got the uncooperative 150 x 3 area cleared for a gravel walk on a job.  Weird that I consider the 6,000 lbs of stone the easy part...
> ...



I'd probably want to Feng Shui it.


----------



## saveliberty (May 23, 2016)

UFO landing pad?


----------



## saveliberty (May 23, 2016)

Probably more rocks and less plants.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 23, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Wouldn't ya know that after steady rain starting Friday night it would clear up Monday morning!  I need to mow, strike that, I need to harvest the lawn as it has now grown beyond the control of my mower.
> ...


After three failed attempts to draw blood from her right front leg, the technician said she would try to get a sample from Daisy's jugular.  When the tech took Daisy from me, it looked as if she had tried to saw Daisy's leg off.  The bloody wound showed up against her white fur like a target.

Then, after examining Daisy's newly developed hot spot between her shoulders, the vet prescribed a coarse of anti biotics. Altogether, rabies, distemper Lyme disease, cortisone (again for the hot spot) and anti biotics, $184.00

Money I could have spent on lawn care services for the remainder of this season.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 23, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Probably more rocks and less plants.



I love the plants though.  We have all rocks now and no green except for the trees.  Even though we live in the high desert, I still want it to make me happy when I look out at it.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 23, 2016)

The hydrangeas and rhododendrons are finally in bloom.  With Memorial Day right around the corner, the next blooms to pop are the peonies.  The peony is the Vegas showgirl of the flower world.  If you see My Fair Lady, you might note that the opening credits are shown on a background of peonies.

When Mom and Pop bought The Big House back in October of 1966, the previous owner, Mr. Mullins, had an extensive bed of peonies he sold commercially to local flower shops.  The bed was at least 75 feet long by 30 feet wide and served for the first few years of our occupancy as the 'out of bounds' line on our makeshift football field on the lawn.  The peonies were pollenated  by black ants.  I remember watching ants crawl from bud to bud to extract the nectar.  The blossoms came out in brilliant white, hot pink and magenta.  They were the strutting stars of the lower lawn.

But an invasive 'pea vine' began to grow and eventually choked off all but a dozen plants.  Pop struggled in attempts to control the vine until it overwhelmed him and the peony plants.  He dug up the last few plants and transplanted them to the upper lawn along a fence bordering the driveway.  They are about to bloom again there this week.

When we moved into The Big House, the neighbors were skeptical that we could match Mr. Mullins' standards of beauty and caretaking of the property.  What they found instead was a young family including two elementary school aged boys, a stay at home Mother in the mold of June Cleaver and a mild mannered, but tired Father. 

Pop did his best in those early years tending the lawn and cultivating a massive vegetable garden.  There was a garden shed that must have served as a chicken coop on the site.  The shed was shot when we moved in and merely stored Pop's mower and rototiller.  It was in bad shape and, in 1969 was demolished by me, my brother and Pop using crow bars, sledge hammers and profanity.  Two years later we built a bigger, better lawn shed as Pop's growing fascination with lawn care meant the addition of bigger and better equipment. 

Mr. Mullins left us quite a legacy.  We failed to maintain his prized peonies, but we did improve the lawn to accommodate football games, softball games, Red Rover, tag and sled riding.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 23, 2016)

I saw this and just had to post it.  It does not apply to nutrition labels on processed foods or OTC meds or other things that we need to know about various products before using them.

It DOES apply to things like instructions to remove the candy from the wrapper before eating it.


----------



## Sherry (May 23, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> I saw this and just had to post it.  It does not apply to nutrition labels on processed foods or OTC meds or other things that we need to know about various products before using them.
> 
> It DOES apply to things like instructions to remove the candy from the wrapper before eating it.



That reminds me of a Brian Regan skit about directions on the Pop Tarts box and removing them from the pouch before toasting.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 23, 2016)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I saw this and just had to post it.  It does not apply to nutrition labels on processed foods or OTC meds or other things that we need to know about various products before using them.
> ...



Exactly!


----------



## Gracie (May 23, 2016)

Well, I finally sold the damn bird dresser. Also sold my hand made footstool and my wrought iron hallway stand. She is coming back next week to buy the dresser I am currently using and a couple of canvas paintings.

My house is now almost empty except my room and MrGs room. I have patio furniture in the den now, two end tables, couple of vases and that's it. In the patio room...another patio chair and a plant stand of fake flowers.

Just thinking about what my house used to look like 5 short years ago.....wow. Bald compared to then.

Any future roomies better have their own furniture cuz I don't have any left that they can borrow. But..it's money for moving time whenever moving time comes.


----------



## blackhawk (May 23, 2016)




----------



## Foxfyre (May 24, 2016)

Good night darlinks.  After midnight here and I think I might finally be able to sleep.  No changes in the vigil list.  Everybody have sweet dreams.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 24, 2016)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


I'm really picky about my dog chow, too.  The mini doxie prefers cat food, but the Pyr get the best I can find.  The "pet" cats also get the best I can find, but the ferals get the cheapest kibble available.  I suspect they supplement their diet with birds and mice, or whatever...


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 24, 2016)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Oooh!   That sucks.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 24, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Daisy the Mutt had a tough day yesterday.  As did my credit card.  We went to the vet in the morning.  She LOVES going to the vet.  There are other dogs there in the waiting room.  Dogs to be sniffed and played with, dog owners to charm and amuse, scents of dogs and cats to explore.
> 
> But she had to have some of her blood extracted to test the efficacy of her monthly heart worm medication.  That's where the trouble started.  It seemed the veterinary tech mistook Daisy for a pin cushion.  She applied a torniquet to Daisy's right front leg and jabbed a syringe into that leg trying to draw a blood sample.  Again and again and again all with no success.  I held Daisy steady until the tech said she would have to take Daisy in the back to try to get that sample from her jugular vein!  As the tech took Daisy from me, I saw the spot on her leg running with poodle blood.
> 
> ...


I experienced a similar difficulty once and ended begging for a lab tech to take blood.  How horrible for Daisy.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 24, 2016)

Imagine how I feel when I see shipment after shipment of Boeing aircraft parts "made in China" shipped through my job?


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 24, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> We're leaving on our cruise tomorrow, I am running out of time.  So, should I wear my red  sparkly cowboy hat or my black sparkly cowboy hat to meet gallentwarrior?


It's been warm enough...speedos and coppertone will work best. Sheila.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 24, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...


Holy crappoly!  I hope I can deliver!  Sheila is jazzed about her trip.  I hope I can deliver.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 24, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Well, I finally sold the damn bird dresser. Also sold my hand made footstool and my wrought iron hallway stand. She is coming back next week to buy the dresser I am currently using and a couple of canvas paintings.
> 
> My house is now almost empty except my room and MrGs room. I have patio furniture in the den now, two end tables, couple of vases and that's it. In the patio room...another patio chair and a plant stand of fake flowers.
> 
> ...


aHHHH, Gracie...that is so sad....


----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I finally sold the damn bird dresser. Also sold my hand made footstool and my wrought iron hallway stand. She is coming back next week to buy the dresser I am currently using and a couple of canvas paintings.
> ...


Meh. It's just stuff. As I keep telling myself "if it won't fit in a tipi, I don't really need it". And...I can always replace it with more stuff once settled.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 24, 2016)

Morning Folks...


----------



## Ringel05 (May 24, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Morning Folks...
> 
> 
> View attachment 75830


You'd be surprised how true that can be in some contract and blue badge jobs...........


----------



## saveliberty (May 24, 2016)

Sherry said:


> That reminds me of a Brian Regan skit about directions on the Pop Tarts box and removing them from the pouch before toasting.



Did you listen to Brian's advice?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 24, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Sheila like many of us hasn't had the easiest time of it.  I'm thrilled for her and hope her trip is all she hoped for.  And I bet she will enjoy meeting GW and will appreciate him as tour guide just fine.


----------



## saveliberty (May 24, 2016)

Wishing the best of trips and the meet up.  I suspect we will discover GW and Sheila are even more likeable than we imagine now.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 24, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Morning Folks...
> ...



We have a family member who works for the DOD.  This person has yet been able to give us a clear, understandable job title.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 24, 2016)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Actually I envy you a bit.  We are still culling, pitching, donating, giving away stuff and it doesn't look like we've made a dent in it.  We once were able to move everything we owned in a small U-Haul truck.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 24, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...


Some jobs won't even allow for that.......


----------



## Foxfyre (May 24, 2016)

Apologies to you guys, but those of us gals who have had kids - and husbands - I know will relate to this.  This was another one of those that made me laugh out loud.  Too good not to post:


----------



## Ringel05 (May 24, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Apologies to you guys, but those of us gals who have had kids - and husbands - I know will relate to this.  This was another one of those that made me laugh out loud.  Too good not to post:


Sorry, no image shown.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 24, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Apologies to you guys, but those of us gals who have had kids - and husbands - I know will relate to this.  This was another one of those that made me laugh out loud.  Too good not to post:
> ...




Hmmm.  Shows up for me and on your post.  Just as well.  You probably wouldn't relate.


----------



## saveliberty (May 24, 2016)

...where IMG stands for imagination...


----------



## Ringel05 (May 24, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



It depends on where the image is located on the web, if it's a log-in site it will only be visible while you are logged in to that site, some use cookies so anyone with an ad blocker will not be able to see it, some owners of the image will block it being posted anywhere they do not give express permission to.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 24, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



This one was on Facebook and I have posted a bunch of stuff from FB that you and others could see.  Strange.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 24, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Could be copyright protected.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 24, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



If so then why can I see it?   Just one of those weird glitches.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 24, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


----------



## saveliberty (May 24, 2016)

I say shoot the messenger...


----------



## Foxfyre (May 24, 2016)

I don't have time to clean up the blood.

I did go to the source of the photo to see if I could get a different URL but alas, the only source for that photo also posted it on FB.  Oh well.  Take my word for it.  It was funny.


----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I could move what I have left in the den/dining room/patio room in my van.
MrG could move his stuff in his truck. One trip.
My room, it will all fit in the van. Not counting my bed and recliner. So two trips for MrGs truck. Outside stuff? IF there is a small patio wherever we land? In MrGs truck. I want my swing and I refuse REFUSE to get rid of Gracie's wrought iron lounge chair she claimed as her own so many years ago. Now its MINE.


----------



## Hossfly (May 24, 2016)

Would someone please add some cream and sugar to this? Thanks in advance.
I asked for regular coffee at Starbucks and it tastes like worm sweat without condiments

.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 24, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> regular coffee at Starbucks



Is there such a thing as reg coffee at this place you speak of? I have been in a Starbucks twice in my life. First time I was with my Grandson and I bought him a chocolate milk. I refused to pay that much for coffee.
Second time I was leaving Barber shop and seen a State Policeman walk into Starbucks next door. I was half way to my truck and I turned around with the intention of buy the Trooper a cup of Joe. He was no where to be seen when I entered. Was a bathroom stop for him. He left the men's room and walked out the door. To this day I have never bought a coffee at Starbucks.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 24, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Would someone please add some cream and sugar to this? Thanks in advance.
> I asked for regular coffee at Starbucks and it tastes like worm sweat without condiments
> 
> .



This is a self service place Hossfly so help yourself to a wide assortment of unflavored and flavored creamers and any sort of sweetener you want.  And if you want them super fresh. . .


----------



## Foxfyre (May 24, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > regular coffee at Starbucks
> ...



We used to stop in a Starbucks for a cappuccino after choir practice--you did pay four prices for it but it was kind of the in thing to do.  And then I discovered Dunkin Donuts that had the same thing - better product and much cheaper.  But all that was when I was still working and not so careful with my pennies.  Now the coffee comes out of our own Mr. Coffee machine or if we splurge and buy coffee out, we go to McDonalds.  They have absolutely the very best cup of coffee around here and you don't have to pay a lot for it.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 24, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


The best coffee in Foley is NOT Starbucks or Dunkin Donuts or even Mickey D's The best coffee in Foley is at Doc Holliday's. Whether you like strong American style coffee that is always freshly ground for each pot, or Cuban coffee, (AKA liquid cocaine) when in Foley, AL stop at Doc's
Now, should you find yourself in Mobile, get yourself to The Half Shell Oyster House near I 65 and Airport Blvd. Awesome food and the best cup of coffee this side of John Henry Holliday's favorite saloon.
Well, I had the afternoon off and have just finished my dinner and will be sticking my sidearm into my waist band and putting on the "SECURITY" shirt to head in to babysit my often inebriated guests.
All y'all have a great night!


----------



## Sherry (May 24, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > That reminds me of a Brian Regan skit about directions on the Pop Tarts box and removing them from the pouch before toasting.
> ...



 I've never been able to read food labels in the same way since.


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 24, 2016)

Well the neighborhood seems to be in one of those periodic slides down. Still havent met people next door but at least the original vehicles have returned.  Sitting in the living room tonite debating on where the voices I'm hearing are coming from, thought I had shut everything down and then the backyard light snaps on. Walk back to patio door, look out there is half dozen people traipsing thru  with more on the porch of the neighbors house who died. WTF ya doing.....oh just going to look at his house...rigght without a Realtor......chased em off. Go back inside to get some shoes on to make sure they are gone and what do I find but 2 blacked out police SUVs rolling down. Went and talked to them, they asked if I was the one who called, that would be no so I informed of what I had seen.
Stuff been ramping up for last month. Two consecutive nights when the police chopper circled for an hr or 2 and before that several armed robberies that were finally solved when the perps friend got busted on drugs and ratted his buddy out.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 25, 2016)

Manonthestreet said:


> Well the neighborhood seems to be in one of those periodic slides down. Still havent met people next door but at least the original vehicles have returned.  Sitting in the living room tonite debating on where the voices I'm hearing are coming from, thought I had shut everything down and then the backyard light snaps on. Walk back to patio door, look out there is half dozen people traipsing thru  with more on the porch of the neighbors house who died. WTF ya doing.....oh just going to look at his house...rigght without a Realtor......chased em off. Go back inside to get some shoes on to make sure they are gone and what do I find but 2 blacked out police SUVs rolling down. Went and talked to them, they asked if I was the one who called, that would be no so I informed of what I had seen.
> Stuff been ramping up for last month. Two consecutive nights when the police chopper circled for an hr or 2 and before that several armed robberies that were finally solved when the perps friend got busted on drugs and ratted his buddy out.



Wow MOTS, have you thought about moving?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 25, 2016)

Good night darlinks.  Midnight again and I'm still up.  But going to remedy that now.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 25, 2016)

Morning Glory...


----------



## Dajjal (May 25, 2016)

Fox spotting is getting harder. I think the mother fox is not feeding the cubs much now, and she is quite rough with them. This is the latest photo which I just took, after three days of them not coming out in daylight.


----------



## peach174 (May 25, 2016)

Morning !


----------



## Ringel05 (May 25, 2016)

Manonthestreet said:


> Well the neighborhood seems to be in one of those periodic slides down. Still havent met people next door but at least the original vehicles have returned.  Sitting in the living room tonite debating on where the voices I'm hearing are coming from, thought I had shut everything down and then the backyard light snaps on. Walk back to patio door, look out there is half dozen people traipsing thru  with more on the porch of the neighbors house who died. WTF ya doing.....oh just going to look at his house...rigght without a Realtor......chased em off. Go back inside to get some shoes on to make sure they are gone and what do I find but 2 blacked out police SUVs rolling down. Went and talked to them, they asked if I was the one who called, that would be no so I informed of what I had seen.
> Stuff been ramping up for last month. Two consecutive nights when the police chopper circled for an hr or 2 and before that several armed robberies that were finally solved when the perps friend got busted on drugs and ratted his buddy out.


My first father-in-law's neighborhood was like that, when he first moved in in the 50s it was a nice blue collar neighborhood, when I met him the area had become a run down almost slum neighborhood.  We kept trying to get him to move but he wouldn't.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 25, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 75951
> 
> Fox spotting is getting harder. I think the mother fox is not feeding the cubs much now, and she is quite rough with them. This is the latest photo which I just took, after three days of them not coming out in daylight.



My goodness they're almost as big as she is.  She surely is beginning to wean them.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 25, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Well the neighborhood seems to be in one of those periodic slides down. Still havent met people next door but at least the original vehicles have returned.  Sitting in the living room tonite debating on where the voices I'm hearing are coming from, thought I had shut everything down and then the backyard light snaps on. Walk back to patio door, look out there is half dozen people traipsing thru  with more on the porch of the neighbors house who died. WTF ya doing.....oh just going to look at his house...rigght without a Realtor......chased em off. Go back inside to get some shoes on to make sure they are gone and what do I find but 2 blacked out police SUVs rolling down. Went and talked to them, they asked if I was the one who called, that would be no so I informed of what I had seen.
> ...



My aunt and uncle that we look after here in Albuquerque lived in the Oak Cliff area of Dallas.  At that time it was THE upscale neighborhood of the metro area and it was lovely--beautiful homes, cobblestone winding streets, lush trees and lawns, etc.   But as time passed, more and more questionable types began moving into the area--they had one neighbor who regularly set his house on fire for the insurance--a guy was shot and was bleeding to death on the next door neighbor's lawn, etc. etc. etc.  It became a dangerous place and the aesthetics deteriorated and property values were plummeting.  They were lucky to get a fair price for their home when they sold out and moved here.

It is just one of those life lessons that we should cherish and appreciate what is good and perfect and satisfying in life while it lasts.  But we should also know that nothing is forever and be ready to roll with the punches because sooner or later we all have to do that.


----------



## Dajjal (May 25, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 75951
> ...



Yea ! I think I have got the best pictures I am going to get, especially as I have a pain in the side from twisting round to look out of the window all day.  I am about ready to give up trying to get any more pics.  I spent three days just to get that one last good picture. There are others I took today, but the one I posted is the best of them.


----------



## OldLady (May 25, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > regular coffee at Starbucks
> ...


Personally, I like McDonald's coffee.  $1 for a large.  It's good coffee.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 25, 2016)

Just saw three Blackhawks fly overhead, white bellies with light grey uppers.  Navy/Marines?  Not sure as I know the Army has been exploring color camo as the old color schemes were cold war (fight in Germany) colors, the greys and beiges/tans tend to work better in a desert environment.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 25, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Just don't buy it in the afternoon...... unless you have them make a new pot......  Tried Starbucks coffee once, payed way too much and it was way too bitter.  The only reason I ever went back was in the fall they had a pumpkin, cream cheese muffin that was absolute heaven.  As for coffee not made at home, 7-11 or one of the many stop and slop gas marts.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 25, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Would someone please add some cream and sugar to this? Thanks in advance.
> I asked for regular coffee at Starbucks and it tastes like worm sweat without condiments
> 
> .


Curiosity prompts me to wonder just how you know what worm sweat tastes like?


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 25, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...


Lately, I make McD's my enroute coffee stop.  Decent joe and comes at the bank-busting price of a dollar for any size cup.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 25, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 75951
> 
> Fox spotting is getting harder. I think the mother fox is not feeding the cubs much now, and she is quite rough with them. This is the latest photo which I just took, after three days of them not coming out in daylight.


Do you blame her?  Those kits are almost as big as she is.  Great photo, Dajjal!  Momma's looking right at you, too!


----------



## Hossfly (May 25, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Would someone please add some cream and sugar to this? Thanks in advance.
> ...


Note: See the thread about Venezuelans eating their pets. I had to.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 25, 2016)

Alright, so I blew off two of my three days with my nose buried in the book I'm reading.  Bad me!  Today, I have pledged to getting something done. 
Checked to see where Sheila and Mr. Sheila find themselves this fine day.  I hope they are enjoying their cruise and am looking forward to escorting them on a brief day trip to a typically quirky Alaskan town.


----------



## saveliberty (May 25, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Just saw three Blackhawks fly overhead, white bellies with light grey uppers.  Navy/Marines?  Not sure as I know the Army has been exploring color camo as the old color schemes were cold war (fight in Germany) colors, the greys and beiges/tans tend to work better in a desert environment.



No hockey sticks?  You sure they were Blackhawks?


----------



## Ringel05 (May 25, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just saw three Blackhawks fly overhead, white bellies with light grey uppers.  Navy/Marines?  Not sure as I know the Army has been exploring color camo as the old color schemes were cold war (fight in Germany) colors, the greys and beiges/tans tend to work better in a desert environment.
> ...


Didn't know the Blackhawks used hockey sticks........


----------



## saveliberty (May 25, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Popular with Climatologists too.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 25, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Just saw three Blackhawks fly overhead, white bellies with light grey uppers.  Navy/Marines?  Not sure as I know the Army has been exploring color camo as the old color schemes were cold war (fight in Germany) colors, the greys and beiges/tans tend to work better in a desert environment.



Strange.  Wonder where they are headed?   I read somewhere that the military is selling off some Blackhawks and other aircraft.  Maybe they remove all U.S. military markings?


----------



## Ringel05 (May 25, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just saw three Blackhawks fly overhead, white bellies with light grey uppers.  Navy/Marines?  Not sure as I know the Army has been exploring color camo as the old color schemes were cold war (fight in Germany) colors, the greys and beiges/tans tend to work better in a desert environment.
> ...


They were headed for Biggs Field coming from the west, decommissioned helicopters typically are not flown to the purchaser, they're shipped after all sensitive equipment has been removed.  I'm thinking Navy/Marines or a new Army color scheme.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 25, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Doesn't Biggs Field play a role in "Operation Jade Helm"?  ...Just observin': odd color scheme, lack of identifiable markings, right time and place...


----------



## Ringel05 (May 25, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 25, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Well the neighborhood seems to be in one of those periodic slides down. Still havent met people next door but at least the original vehicles have returned.  Sitting in the living room tonite debating on where the voices I'm hearing are coming from, thought I had shut everything down and then the backyard light snaps on. Walk back to patio door, look out there is half dozen people traipsing thru  with more on the porch of the neighbors house who died. WTF ya doing.....oh just going to look at his house...rigght without a Realtor......chased em off. Go back inside to get some shoes on to make sure they are gone and what do I find but 2 blacked out police SUVs rolling down. Went and talked to them, they asked if I was the one who called, that would be no so I informed of what I had seen.
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (May 25, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


If you're talking about the real (not the wacko Alex Jones versions) Jade Helm (UWEX 16) then yes it's about that time.  
The nutjobs are already having a field day with UWEX 16, I was just reading where one clueless moron claimed Texas barely survived Jade Helm 15........


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 25, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Beech Grove residents awakened by Dept. of Defense training exercise


----------



## Ringel05 (May 25, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I live about 100 yards from the outer fence of Fort Bliss, Biggs field, Blackhawks everywhere, armored vehicles and tanks constantly on maneuvers up alongside Rte 54.  It's normal daily activity around here.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 25, 2016)

Around here, they announce any upcoming military activity, 'specially the noisy stuff.  Working at an international airport, and one that handles the third largest quantity of air cargo in the world, military exercises are pretty quiet, relatively speaking.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 25, 2016)

GW do I understand that you work at ANC?


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 25, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> GW do I understand that you work at ANC?


You understand correctly, RR.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 26, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Around here, they announce any upcoming military activity, 'specially the noisy stuff.  Working at an international airport, and one that handles the third largest quantity of air cargo in the world, military exercises are pretty quiet, relatively speaking.


Here they fly right over the top of my house once they were probably 20 feet above the roof, I was out side and could see the pilots perfectly.  I waved at them, they waved back.  The cats weren't happy though.........


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 26, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> You understand correctly, RR.



If I may be so bold as to ask what you do? I worked at HNL international for almost 10 years for a service Company. This was a short time after I left Anchorage. The Company I worked for had a operation at AKC. I made several trips to train folks in ANC. I was a Manager of Ramp Operations at HNL. It was a sweet gig for the strong minded. Burnout was rampant though. I jumped ship after several years of abuse. Servair was the name of the original Company. Dynaelectron purchased and changed the name to DynCorp. I believe they have been pretty stable as Swiss Air purchased them and the are known as Swissport international.
My father-in-law owned an airline related business that also had a operation in ANC. Its been 25 years since I played with airplanes, but I still miss it sometimes.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 26, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > You understand correctly, RR.
> ...


Small world.   I started at Servair/Dynair/Swissport in 1997.  Swissport has succumbed to their arrogance and competition . They still have limited ramp service but they've lost almost all their maintenance contracts. Oh, I'm an A&P mechanic.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 26, 2016)

Morning folks


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 26, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (May 26, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Oh I would love that.  I used to drive out to the airport or base just to watch the touch and gos and other activity when I wanted to get away from it all for awhile.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...


Not to mention El Paso International Airport is right next to Biggs Field and just a few miles away from us so we have all the commercial and passenger air traffic to boot.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 26, 2016)

It is a small world.  A few months ago I was happy to be reacquainted with a good friend/class mate from high school that I had lost track of.  We discovered that we had lived about 10 miles apart for years and didn't know it.  We discovered that she and her second husband who I had never met had a mutual enjoyment of Texas 42 that Hombre and both have played.  So when we got together for weekly 42 games--will have one this afternoon in fact--Hombre and the other guy found out they were born and grew up about 20 miles apart in west Texas.

Yesterday a notary/closer came to the house to finalize our re-fi on our home.  Visiting with her, she and I grew up in the same tiny town in southeast New Mexico.  Different generations though.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 26, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...



GW is also being a bit modest as he is a pretty important A&P mechanic and also teaches classes on that stuff at the university.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 26, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



The Albuquerque Sunport International Airport is right next to Kirtland AFB too....essentially little or no separation.  They share runways at times in a pinch. And both are closed up and secured when Airforce One comes to town.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 26, 2016)

Thought some of you might appreciate this posted by a friend in Kansas yesterday.  Captioned just another normal spring night In Kansas:


----------



## ChrisL (May 26, 2016)

Hi CS!  Weather has been beautiful here yesterday and today.  Nothing new to report.  Can't wait until tomorrow, my day off!


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> GW is also being a bit modest as he is a pretty important A&P mechanic and also teaches classes on that stuff at the university.



When you are cruising at 40,000 feet, I have always felt that A&P's are damn important.


----------



## saveliberty (May 26, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Hi CS!  Weather has been beautiful here yesterday and today.  Nothing new to report.  Can't wait until tomorrow, my day off!



Keep that woohoo coverd missy.


----------



## saveliberty (May 26, 2016)

Mama cat begot baby cat who was born with two front legs and a back one.  Did not name the strays at that point, hence the basic IDs.  Mama cat was relocated to a farm two years ago.  Baby cat still visits.

Mama cat also begot Nimbus two years ago.  Nimbus begot Pouncer last year and two little ones this Spring. I have only seen them three times in the last couple of days.  Nimbus will probably make a proper introduction to me this weekend.  That is what she did last year with Pouncer.






A little smaller and fluffier than this one.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 26, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...


Yeah, some of the aircraft mechanics are really assholes, especially to the ramp service folks.  Me, I consider we're all on the same team.  Not only that, but I do try to live by the Golden Rule. While I do try to give the customer the best service I can, I don't consider that kissing ass.  (Never liked the taste of ass, personally.)


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...


One of the bennies of my job, getting to watch the airplanes come and go.  I can usually tell what type of aircraft is approaching just by the landing lights.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 26, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Mama cat begot baby cat who was born with two front legs and a back one.  Did not name the strays at that point, hence the basic IDs.  Mama cat was relocated to a farm two years ago.  Baby cat still visits.
> 
> Mama cat also begot Nimbus two years ago.  Nimbus begot Pouncer last year and two little ones this Spring. I have only seen them three times in the last couple of days.  Nimbus will probably make a proper introduction to me this weekend.  That is what she did last year with Pouncer.
> 
> ...


I have names for my feral (farm) cats, mostly.  Most of them don't last more than a year, or two.  We'll see what comes of this year's crop of kittens.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Awwww!  [shuffles feet, ducks head]  I'm  not all that important...


----------



## Ringel05 (May 26, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Which one is this.......


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 26, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


OK, they aren't Boeings or Airbus...I did say "usually", but I'm guessing these are not common visitors to the airport where I work?


----------



## Ringel05 (May 26, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Well this is my kinda airport.......


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 26, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I'll confess, I have no idea.  The landing is filmed from the approaching aircraft point of view.  I watch them approach from the ground (carrier) point of view.  Ya got me!


----------



## Ringel05 (May 26, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Yeah, I was looking for a carrier to plane night view, couldn't find one.  Probably a F-17 Hornet or an EA-18G Growler but I have no clue.
Hornet





 Growler





It was definitely a jet sound so it wasn't a Hawkeye (surveillance) or a Greyhound (logistics), both are prop driven.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 26, 2016)

Almost forgot about the F-16 Falcon, single seater fighter.


----------



## flacaltenn (May 26, 2016)

Hey --- I thought tonight was poetry night in the Coffee Shop -- saw Ringels name and KNEW I had to drop in. 

So I take it from the pix --- I missed the poetry huh?


----------



## Ringel05 (May 26, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> Hey --- I thought tonight was poetry night in the Coffee Shop -- saw Ringels name and KNEW I had to drop in.
> 
> So I take it from the pix --- I missed the poetry huh?


Yeah we're all poets.........


----------



## Ringel05 (May 26, 2016)

Okay, I'm definitely becoming acclimated to the desert.........  It's 78 degrees outside and it feels "cool".........


----------



## flacaltenn (May 26, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, I'm definitely becoming acclimated to the desert.........  It's 78 degrees outside and it feels "cool".........



How did a pirate like you end up in a desert? I hope it's a nice desert..


----------



## Ringel05 (May 26, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I'm definitely becoming acclimated to the desert.........  It's 78 degrees outside and it feels "cool".........
> ...


I had a little help........


----------



## flacaltenn (May 26, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Desert seafood?


----------



## Montrovant (May 26, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Hey --- I thought tonight was poetry night in the Coffee Shop -- saw Ringels name and KNEW I had to drop in.
> ...



Hey, I've written plenty of poetry.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 26, 2016)

Yes being a "Ramp Rat" could be challenging on the imaginary hierarchy of the ramp. When I first started I had no experience at all in the airline field. It was a part-time gig scheduled for 24 hours a week in split shifts. I stayed sober and would work most generally 50 hours a week. 3 hours at a time. I really had no problem doing the honey and if any Supervisors had any no call/no shows I would work anytime day or night doing the honey. Only lived 15 minutes from the ramp. Eazy peazy POOF 26 months later I was a Ramp Manager. It was like herding cats...
Ok GW now to the important question! Is the big ass Brown Bear still in the glass enclosure inside the Terminal Building? I swear the son of a gun was 15ft tall!


----------



## flacaltenn (May 26, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Sorry -- you must have missed it this week.Don't have a poetry forum, so maybe Writing?


----------



## Ringel05 (May 26, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


Not up on your Pirates of the Caribbean are ya........

Watch starting at the 2:16 point to see what I mean.......


----------



## Sherry (May 26, 2016)

Pirates of the Caribbean reminds me...our Disney tickets recently arrived in the mail for our December Disney trip.


----------



## WelfareQueen (May 26, 2016)

It truly is the happiest place on Earth.  Even this guy would be happy at Disney World.











 \\


----------



## WelfareQueen (May 26, 2016)

Does anyone else think the Funny and Agree emoji is really gay?  Just saying......


----------



## Sherry (May 26, 2016)

WelfareQueen said:


> Does anyone else think the Funny and Agree emoji is really gay?  Just saying......



Yes...please keep my rating on the DL.

Can We Make A Slight Modification To The New Funny Button?


----------



## WelfareQueen (May 26, 2016)

Sherry said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone else think the Funny and Agree emoji is really gay?  Just saying......
> ...





I'm giving you a Funny and Agree because I want to get in touch with my feminine side.  And yeah....I know....that's really freaking gay.


----------



## Sherry (May 26, 2016)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



It's all good unless you get any ideas about using the ladies room.


----------



## WelfareQueen (May 26, 2016)

Sherry said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...





Sherry said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (May 27, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
Mr. And Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Gracie's eye surgery and stop smoking project,
Sixfoot's bad back,
Rod, GW's partner,
IamwhatIseem's bad hip,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, BBD, Spoonman, 007, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.

Oh and Hooray for Disney!!!  And the best outing ever for the WQ/Sherry family!!


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 27, 2016)

Mornin folks...

I'm here to see the woohoo


saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Hi CS!  Weather has been beautiful here yesterday and today.  Nothing new to report.  Can't wait until tomorrow, my day off!
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (May 27, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Mornin folks...
> 
> I'm here to see the woohoo
> 
> ...




Woo hoo!  It's finally Friday!


----------



## Montrovant (May 27, 2016)

WelfareQueen said:


> It truly is the happiest place on Earth.  Even this guy would be happy at Disney World.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've been to each of the Disney parks once (Epcot and Magic Kingdom, as well as going to Universal Studios once).  I hated it each time.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 27, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > It truly is the happiest place on Earth.  Even this guy would be happy at Disney World.
> ...


Never been, never wanted to go, the wife and I are not "crowd" people.  Looks like you two had fun though.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 27, 2016)

WelfareQueen said:


> Does anyone else think the Funny and Agree emoji is really gay?  Just saying......



It was annoying to me at first, but after I thought about it,  I use it as intended.   I ignore the childish types who troll posts and use the funny button as an expression of contempt.  But those I just chalk it up to who those people are and ignore it.  I only use the funny button for those posts that are intended to be funny.

But for me the funny and agree button does have a use when somebody makes a poignant post that makes us laugh but also expresses a truth we can't deny.  Like Chris's post just above.  And that button is useful for that.  Or when there are two different thoughts--a serious one and a funny one, that button is useful to acknowledge that.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 27, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



I'm not crazy about crowds either but always wanted to go to Disneyland or Disneyworld.  Just never worked out for us--when we have had time to go to California, we spent it further north in the Monterey or San Francisco Bay areas with our daughter.  And neither of us have been to Florida since we were kids--long before there WAS a Disneyworld.  But we both love amusement parks and those are the kings of amusement parks.

Back when we first put our own business together over 20 years ago,  Hombre and I were commissioned to do a full safety inspection of an amusement park there in El Paso.  With both of us working, it took us three full days to complete the inspection.  Biggest check we ever received for a single inspection.   I loved every minute of it.  But it was called something different than whatever is there now.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 27, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


There's an amusement park down here?  Learn something new every day.


----------



## saveliberty (May 27, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> There's an amusement park down here?  Learn something new every day.



We're parking on your lawn...


----------



## Ringel05 (May 27, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > There's an amusement park down here?  Learn something new every day.
> ...


Won't hurt it...... gravel and weeds........


----------



## Foxfyre (May 27, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I was trying to remember the name of that park we inspected but it is no longer on the list when googled.  But there is an amusement park there with some big rides including a roller coaster.  May be the same one or the old one was razed and a new one built--too long ago to remember the address of the old one.  Dunno.


----------



## OldLady (May 27, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Thought some of you might appreciate this posted by a friend in Kansas yesterday.  Captioned just another normal spring night In Kansas:


*!*


----------



## Ringel05 (May 27, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


There's a waterpark off of I 10 towards Las Cruces, that's the only one I know of.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 27, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Ditto here.  We've got the weeds under control for now--Hombre sprays them from time to time--but it is a constant battle.  Xeriscaping has its virtues but it sure isn't maintenance free.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 27, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > It truly is the happiest place on Earth.  Even this guy would be happy at Disney World.
> ...


I lived in sunny Sarasota Florida for four years back in the 1980s.  Everyone who made the visit to me from here in the Rust Belt insisted on going to Disneyworld.

Honest to God, I'd rather spend a day in jail than go to Disneyworld again.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 27, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Exactly.  There's a young Mexican man that comes by once a month or two, I pay him $20 - $30 to weed wack the front and sides of the house then I spray.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 27, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



I can relate.  Northern and Central New Mexico is one of those destination locations and we have lots of house guests who come to see us, but also want to see the local sights and attractions or attend events like the Balloon Fiesta or the Festival of the Cranes or Indian Powwow or whatever.  We used to dutifully accommodate all as escorts and tour guides.  Now, if they are young and mobile, and we aren't in the mood to join them, we tell them useful information, furnish them with maps, and send them out on their own.

Also when we lived in southern New Mexico, the 20th or so trip through the Carlsbad Caverns wore a little thin.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 27, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Ours don't get big enough to machete, but we do hire folks to do the twice a year clean up--blow the leaves and other crap out of the rocks, sack it up, and haul it away, and remove the larger unwanted plants--apple tree suckers, etc. that keep coming up.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 27, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


It was like that in our area back in Northern Va, everyone wanted to go to the National Mall (Smithsonian, etc.).  We know all the National Museums and adjoining federal buildings like the back of our hands and there's no way one can see all of just what's on and around the National Mall in one day.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 27, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Nobody comes to my hometown as a tourist.  Those who do come and insist we visit the Homer Laughlin China Company so they can stock up on Fiestaware at rock bottom prices.

I visit my Brooklyn friend always hoping I can make it into Manhattan, but I'm inevitably buried in the Borough of Brooklyn.  It has its charms, make no mistake.  But Coney Island and 86th Street aren't quite the metropolitan experience I seek.

Saying that, I recall when I went to Brooklyn for the funeral of one of her family members.  While she was out attending to the funeral arraignments, I stayed behind in her home to answer the telephone and I decided to wash a few loads of laundry for her.  She had no dryer at the time, but she did have one of those pulley gizmos upon which I could hang out the wash.  I clipped the soggy garments to the line and I heard the D train pulling into the 26th Avenue station some four blocks to the north.  This is an experience unique to New York that tourists never have.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 27, 2016)

By the way, here's a map of the National Mall, doesn't show everything that's on the periphery.  Just the area between the Capital steps and the Lincoln Memorial is 1.9 miles.


----------



## Dajjal (May 27, 2016)

Here is one I took this morning, of a cub with the male adult fox. They were in my garden, not next doors.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 27, 2016)

Ahhh.... 82 degrees...nice breeze...relaxing on the back patio...sippin my own hoppy wheat ale....it's good to be alive.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 27, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



This is the one I found:
Western Playland | Amusement Park in Sunland, New Mexico

As I am sure the park we inspected was not in Sunland, this is obviously a different, probably much newer one.  The one we inspected has no doubt long since closed and been razed.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 27, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Never been down there.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 27, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ahhh.... 82 degrees...nice breeze...relaxing on the back patio...sippin my own hoppy wheat ale....it's good to be alive.


Lush.......


----------



## Againsheila (May 27, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...


Just checking in. We're in Juneau.   Have already spent too much money, but I'm having a ball. My best friend showed up on this cruise, I didn't even know she could keep a secret.  We've been planning this trip for almost a year and she's been teasing me about it, saying she couldn't afford it.  She drove us to the airport on Monday to catch the bus to the ship, the went home, picked up her husband and they drove to the boat.  You should have seen my face when I saw them on the ship.   Makes it even more special, and no, GW, you don't have to plan for them.    We'll I'm paying an outrageous fee for this internet so I'll sign out now and talk to you all when we get back.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 27, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I am sooo jealous...an Alaskan cruise is on my bucket list....now you got me thinkin' again


----------



## Foxfyre (May 27, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Woo hoo Sheila.  How wonderful.  You probably won't see this until you get home but keep having that ball!!


----------



## boedicca (May 27, 2016)

hehehe   if meat eaters acted like vegans (I'm definitely having a big cheese burger tonight).


----------



## Hossfly (May 27, 2016)

​


----------



## Hossfly (May 27, 2016)

said:


> hehehe   if meat eaters acted like vegans (I'm definitely having a big cheese burger tonight).


*



 



*


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 27, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Yes being a "Ramp Rat" could be challenging on the imaginary hierarchy of the ramp. When I first started I had no experience at all in the airline field. It was a part-time gig scheduled for 24 hours a week in split shifts. I stayed sober and would work most generally 50 hours a week. 3 hours at a time. I really had no problem doing the honey and if any Supervisors had any no call/no shows I would work anytime day or night doing the honey. Only lived 15 minutes from the ramp. Eazy peazy POOF 26 months later I was a Ramp Manager. It was like herding cats...
> Ok GW now to the important question! Is the big ass Brown Bear still in the glass enclosure inside the Terminal Building? I swear the son of a gun was 15ft tall!


Which terminal, North or South?  There is a modest brown bear in the lobby of the North Terminal and I do believe the standing bear you refer to is still in the South Terminal.  You might not recognize the place if you haven't been here in the last ten years, or so.  The North ("international") terminal is used very little and only in the summer for the charter flights from Europe.  China, Korean, and Asian airlines all overfly Anchorage now that they have aircraft capable of flying non-stop from over there to NYC, LA, and so forth.  We still handle loads of cargo aircraft, though.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 27, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ahhh.... 82 degrees...nice breeze...relaxing on the back patio...sippin my own hoppy wheat ale....it's good to be alive.


Le pant, le pant... It was up to the mid-60s here and I have been dying of the heat!  It is good to be alive...barely.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 27, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Sheila, if your friend and hubby want to ride along, they are most welcome.  I'm not promising Disneyland, but just a bit of Alaska inland from where your cruise itinerary takes you.  I do believe the pickup will accommodate all comfortably enough.  I won't plan for extras, but if they want to tag along...well, we Alaskans are friendly enough.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 27, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Which terminal, North or South? There is a modest brown bear in the lobby of the North Terminal and I do believe the standing bear you refer to is still in the South Terminal. You might not recognize the place if you haven't been here in the last ten years, or so. The North ("international") terminal is used very little and only in the summer for the charter flights from Europe. China, Korean, and Asian airlines all overfly Anchorage now that they have aircraft capable of flying non-stop from over there to NYC, LA, and so forth. We still handle loads of cargo aircraft, though.



Last time I was in ANC was either 87 or 88, I really don't remember, and if I remember there was only one terminal. I flew there from HNL on a Charter Airline called Total Air.  Lockheed L-1011 Aircraft.
Damn 757, 767 and 777's skip over HNL also. Back in the day we used to have 3 days a week where QF would have 3 wide bodies on the way to LAX, SFO and YVR. Interlining baggage and cargo with a/c cleaning in 70 minute turns. 12 hours later they would return on their way Down Under and we would do it all over again. I loved the 747. Wonderful A/C.
Just an old man reliving his glory days.


----------



## Sherry (May 27, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



I would never pay the sort of money it costs for Disney AND put up with large crowds. I made the mistake a couple of times going during peak season, and it definitely took some of the magic away. My kids have grown up as Disney kids, and now we've converted WQ. He didn't expect to enjoy it as much as he did last year, and has been looking forward to returning ever since. We will do the Christmas party, which is a special event and very limited ticketing. It's awesome because the Magic Kingdom is breathtaking with all of the decorations, and all of the attractions are walk on or very short waits. If you went during the week of Christmas though, it would be huge crowds and long waits. No thanks. We're going at the perfect time for both crowds and weather.


----------



## Gracie (May 27, 2016)

Sherry said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Y'all need to take a road trip some day to Marceline, Missouri. It's where Walt lived for a short time but loved it so much, he made the downtown of Disneyland (Main Street USA) the exact image of downtown Marceline. How do I know this? Been looking at houses there. They are CHEAP. But the town is slowly dying, too. The economy. Rough times, etc.
They have a Disney museum there too...and some stuff donated to them by Walt's sister when he died because the Disney's knew how much Walt loved Marceline.


----------



## Gracie (May 27, 2016)

Marceline, Mo.: The original 'Main Street' USA


Disneyland: How Main Street, U.S.A. is rooted in Walt Disney's Missouri childhood


----------



## Foxfyre (May 28, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ahhh.... 82 degrees...nice breeze...relaxing on the back patio...sippin my own hoppy wheat ale....it's good to be alive.



It is indeed.  Though it's 11 pm and I'm in my office sipping my nighttime melatonin thingee in advance of going to bed.  A cricket is chirping outside the window and my office looks like a gigantic recycling bin exploded in the middle of it.  Digging out desks, boxes of old papers, storage cabinets, all.  It has turned out to be the biggest job of our get rid of all unnecessary stuff project.


----------



## Gracie (May 28, 2016)

I wish I could sit outside and see the stars but as usual..the fog has rolled in and its cold out there.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 28, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
Mr. And Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Gracie's eye surgery and stop smoking project,
Sixfoot's bad back,
Rod, GW's partner,
IamwhatIseem's bad hip,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, BBD, Spoonman, 007, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 28, 2016)

Mornin' folks...


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 28, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Ahhh.... 82 degrees...nice breeze...relaxing on the back patio...sippin my own hoppy wheat ale....it's good to be alive.
> ...



I am entering into that stage....downsizing.
Daughter 26...will be married next year, Son 21 finishing last year of college.
We don't need this big house anymore...I am ready for a much smaller house in a location I want to be.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 28, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


We decided to downsize also.







Much smaller than the last place..........


----------



## Dajjal (May 28, 2016)

The best of todays pictures. The male Fox with two cubs. Unfortunately the female Fox appears to have deserted the lair, as I have not seen her for several days. I have also only seen five cubs since last Sunday when there were seven. I feel like a worried father myself.


----------



## Againsheila (May 28, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Thanks, but then you have to add her in-laws.  I think we'd be better off with a clown car.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 28, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 76273
> 
> The best of todays pictures. The male Fox with two cubs. Unfortunately the female Fox appears to have deserted the lair, as I have not seen her for several days. I have also only seen five cubs since last Sunday when there were seven. I feel like a worried father myself.



I can see how you would worry.  I don't know if the cubs are ready to fend for themselves.  I wonder if Daddy is up to the task of teaching them to hunt?  Perhaps if you have a local animal rescue group that takes in orphaned wild animals you could notify them?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 28, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Don't downsize your house too much.  You will be surprised how much you'll appreciate the room when the grandkids start coming.


----------



## Dajjal (May 28, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 76273
> ...



The cubs seem healthy, they have come out twice today and run around climbing all over their father and  pulling his tail. So there does not seem to be much wrong with the five I have seen. But I worry there are two missing.
I cannot say for certain that the mother is not feeding them at night when I am asleep. But the last time I saw her with them in daylight, a few days ago she was really rough with them, and held them down by the neck with her mouth.
I have not seen her since.


----------



## Dajjal (May 28, 2016)

In fact, the last time I saw the female and male together they had a fight and I got this blurry picture of it.

I don't think I can clear this picture up any better, as I do not have photo shop on this computer. It may be possible to sharpen the image with photo shop, but that's as good as windows 10 photo processing will do it.

I think It is a mixture of the Foxes action being too fast for the shutter speed, and there is some camera shake too, because the grass is blurry as well.

Maybe someone on the forum can improve on the picture.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 29, 2016)

Good morning everybody.  Would you believe we are STILL digging out our office?  But with two huge sacks of recyclables already moved at least it is beginning to look presentable again.  I still need to clean out my desk and we're working on two large storage cabinets and then I have 3 or 4 boxes of extraneous papers to go through and that part will be done.  The only other two daunting areas to clean out will be our closed in 'catch all' back porch and then - shudder - the garage.


----------



## blackhawk (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Foxfyre (May 29, 2016)

I was just reading about the newest craze among kids - caffeine powder.  Apparently there is essentially no easy way to measure a safe dose and kids are dying from overdoses.
A deadly powdered drug is killing young people and it isn't heroin or cocaine

And the FDA is not regulating or banning this stuff?


----------



## blackhawk (May 29, 2016)

Gotta go with Lugosi.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 29, 2016)

Well had my annual birthday shower........  I'm good for another year.......


----------



## Foxfyre (May 29, 2016)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY RINGEL05*​
*

*​
And ha!!  I finally got you on the Coffee Shop birthday list.  
​


----------



## Hossfly (May 29, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY RINGEL05*​
> *View attachment 76354*​
> And ha!!  I finally got you on the Coffee Shop birthday list.
> ​


Put me on there Foxy.  February 30. Thanx


----------



## Foxfyre (May 29, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > *HAPPY BIRTHDAY RINGEL05*​
> ...



Done and done.  

     -   no  -

     -  wait -

Aw come on.  Give me a real date.


----------



## Hossfly (May 29, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


December 8


----------



## Foxfyre (May 29, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Thanks dear.  I'm happy we didn't miss it.


----------



## Montrovant (May 29, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Well had my annual birthday shower........  I'm good for another year.......



Happy happy Ringel!


----------



## Montrovant (May 29, 2016)

We're having the little one's birthday party today.  It isn't her birthday, that's not for a few days, but her aunt and cousins are here visiting and her mother thought it would be better to do it today instead of during the week.  There's an inflatable water slide, our smallish pool, and many, many children have been here throughout the day.

She didn't seem all that excited about my presents, but she didn't seem all that excited about any of them, really.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 29, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> We're having the little one's birthday party today.  It isn't her birthday, that's not for a few days, but her aunt and cousins are here visiting and her mother thought it would be better to do it today instead of during the week.  There's an inflatable water slide, our smallish pool, and many, many children have been here throughout the day.
> 
> She didn't seem all that excited about my presents, but she didn't seem all that excited about any of them, really.


Hope she doesn't end up like me, I don't make a big deal out of holidays or birthdays, not even my own, there's no excitement for me, it's just another day.  Heck most of the time I have to be reminded even when it's my birthday, the only reason I remembered it was my birthday is because the wife put it on the calendar.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 29, 2016)

blackhawk said:


> Gotta go with Lugosi.


Gary Oldman and Leslie Nielsen.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 29, 2016)

blackhawk said:


> Gotta go with Lugosi.



Agree among those shown, but the more modern concept of Dracula is a much more appealing and sexy vampire who would draw victims to him like moths to a flame.  I don't see myself as much of a moth around any of those guys pictured.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 29, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > We're having the little one's birthday party today.  It isn't her birthday, that's not for a few days, but her aunt and cousins are here visiting and her mother thought it would be better to do it today instead of during the week.  There's an inflatable water slide, our smallish pool, and many, many children have been here throughout the day.
> ...



I'm sort of that way too.  We don't exchange birthday gifts any more and our birthdays are pretty much like any other day except for the obligatory, but still appreciated, phone calls from the kids.  However our friend (and pretend adopted daughter) Dana and my Aunt and Uncle and shirttail cousin and sometime my sister do generally find a night to go out to dinner during our birthday weeks and that has been fun with exchange of silly cards and some inexpensive but fun gifts.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 29, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Gotta go with Lugosi.
> ...




This is the way I want my Count Dracula to look:


----------



## Ringel05 (May 29, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


There's also Dracula Untold with Gary Shore (Bard in The Hobbit).  Didn't get very good reviews but I liked it.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 29, 2016)

I think it is the practical side of me.  If I am going to be vampirized, I at least want a minute to enjoy it.


----------



## boedicca (May 29, 2016)

So I am the East Oaklandtown car wash - and there are two FBI    Wifi hotspots showing up in my wifi menu.... Hmmmm should I try????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxfyre (May 29, 2016)

boedicca said:


> So I am the East Oaklandtown car wash - and there are two FBI    Wifi hotspots showing up in my wifi menu.... Hmmmm should I try????
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



 So tempting.  My son, who has a special sense of humor, was setting up our home Wi-Fi system.  When it came time to give it a name, he suggested I call it CIA Special Unit.  (We didn't do that.)


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 29, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Which terminal, North or South? There is a modest brown bear in the lobby of the North Terminal and I do believe the standing bear you refer to is still in the South Terminal. You might not recognize the place if you haven't been here in the last ten years, or so. The North ("international") terminal is used very little and only in the summer for the charter flights from Europe. China, Korean, and Asian airlines all overfly Anchorage now that they have aircraft capable of flying non-stop from over there to NYC, LA, and so forth. We still handle loads of cargo aircraft, though.
> ...


Nowadays, 777 and the 747-8 passenger flights out of the Far East overfly Anchorage.  Cargo aircraft stop to refuel, though.  We are still the third largest airport in the world for cargo throughput.  I used to like the Tristars.  Well engineered aircraft, that.  Too bad it was plagued with corporate errors during development.  Too bad the 747 Classic (-100, -200, and -300) are pretty much extinct in commercial trade.  We see 747-400's and the -8s, as well as in increasing number of cargo 777s.  Passenger traffic is handled by 757, 737, and Airbus 319/320s up here from the lower 48.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 29, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Ahhh.... 82 degrees...nice breeze...relaxing on the back patio...sippin my own hoppy wheat ale....it's good to be alive.
> ...


Dang!  The only time I've heard crickets here was when one intended as fish or snake food escaped and managed to hide behind some inconvenient piece of furniture.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 29, 2016)

So much to do, and never enough time.  First, I had overtime this morning.  Then my partner called so I could help him change the distributor in his Corvette.  On top of that, it's my day to cook dinner (I didn't think so, but apparently, I lost track of time).  I still want to clean some mess and realize that this place will never be presentable for guests.  So, dinner's in the slow cooker, dessert is cooling on the rack, I'm going out to feed, water, and milk before desperately trying to clear up at least the worst of the destruction here.
I'm looking forward to meeting Sheila and Mr. Sheila tomorrow and sharing a tiny flash of Alaska with them.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 29, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Well if you ever come visiting again GW, we'll have to arrange for a bit of cricket listening.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 30, 2016)

Mornin' Everyone...

Have a Safe Holiday...


----------



## ChrisL (May 30, 2016)

Had two HUGE tree limbs (from an oak tree in the woods out back) break off last night.  One JUST missed my house.  

Pictures of my patio this morning.  This is a huge limb (the size of an actual tree) right in front of my patio door.  





 

Here is a view from my neighbor's yard (I had to go out the front door and walk around because I can't get past the tree.


----------



## ChrisL (May 30, 2016)

I have been hearing it crackling and snapping for the last few days.  I went out to find out which tree it was the other day and saw that the huge branches on the oak tree were splitting away from the tree (they were getting too big, and this tree is probably like 200 years old).  Anyway, I called my landlord and told them about it.  They have been thinking about what to do, and then last night I heard it snapping and then I heard it brush down the side of my house and . . . there it is.  There are actually two gigantic limbs, both the size of good sized trees themselves.    Luckily, I moved most of my things, like my table and chairs and grill close to the house because I knew those limbs were going to fall at any time.  What a shame though. That was a beautiful old tree, and now it's going to be dead.


----------



## ChrisL (May 30, 2016)

Here you can see where the tree limbs broke away from the main trunk of the tree.  Pictures don't do it justice though.  It is a HUGE tree!  Scary!  If it had been 1 or 2 feet closer, it would have taken out my house!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 30, 2016)

Happy Memorial Day all.  This is the day we remember the 1,196,554 Americans who died in military service to their county in all the wars since the beginning.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 30, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Here you can see where the tree limbs broke away from the main trunk of the tree.  Pictures don't do it justice though.  It is a HUGE tree!  Scary!  If it had been 1 or 2 feet closer, it would have taken out my house!
> 
> View attachment 76437



Wow Chris.  Glad neither you or your property were harmed.  So what happens now?  Do you just hope no more branches fall?  Have the tree taken out?  It actually looks pretty healthy though.


----------



## ChrisL (May 30, 2016)

The only things that got damaged are my Tiki torches.    They are destroyed.  Bummer.  Amazingly my bird feeder is still standing.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (May 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Here you can see where the tree limbs broke away from the main trunk of the tree.  Pictures don't do it justice though.  It is a HUGE tree!  Scary!  If it had been 1 or 2 feet closer, it would have taken out my house!
> ...



I don't know.  I called and left a message for the landlord this morning.  They are going to have to hire someone (or maybe my son) to cut up those limbs and remove them.  I don't think any more branches will fall (at least I hope not), but the tree is more than likely going to die and have to be removed eventually.    Kind of sad about that because it was such a huge and beautiful tree.


----------



## ChrisL (May 30, 2016)

Hope everyone has a peaceful Memorial Day.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 30, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> The only things that got damaged are my Tiki torches.    They are destroyed.  Bummer.  Amazingly my bird feeder is still standing.  Lol.



Your renter's insurance should cover the torches, but probably your deductible would be more than they cost?  I've never had a Tiki torch.  I am not sure what they are.


----------



## ChrisL (May 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > The only things that got damaged are my Tiki torches.    They are destroyed.  Bummer.  Amazingly my bird feeder is still standing.  Lol.
> ...



Mine were metal and the inserts were frosted glass.  I hadn't put the inserts in yet, so I still have those, but the metal poles are destroyed.  They are bent and mangled.  Actually, I can only see one of them.  I have two and I can't even find the other one.  Lol.  That tree limb on my patio is gigantic.  I can't even get by it.


----------



## ChrisL (May 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > The only things that got damaged are my Tiki torches.    They are destroyed.  Bummer.  Amazingly my bird feeder is still standing.  Lol.
> ...



Yeah, I wouldn't bother.  They are not insured.  Lol.  I'll just have to get some new ones, I suppose.  I'm just glad it didn't destroy my outdoor furniture or my grill.  Then I would be pissed!


----------



## ChrisL (May 30, 2016)

Anyways, just stopping by to check in.  Gotta go.  TTYL CS!    Have a nice day!


----------



## blackhawk (May 30, 2016)




----------



## boedicca (May 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > So I am the East Oaklandtown car wash - and there are two FBI    Wifi hotspots showing up in my wifi menu.... Hmmmm should I try????
> ...



I resisted temptation. Considering the neighborhood the car wash is in, it's highly likely the wifis are real FBI ones.   It's so reassuring to know that the car wash is under surveillance!


----------



## Ringel05 (May 30, 2016)

On this day we honor not just the fallen but those they left behind, fellow comrades in arms, families and loved ones.


----------



## OldLady (May 30, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> On this day we honor not just the fallen but those they left behind, fellow comrades in arms, families and loved ones.


Oh, God, you're killing me.
Thanks to not only all who served, but all those they left behind.


----------



## OldLady (May 30, 2016)

So even though it was 50's and drizzling yesterday and we ate inside and I wore a winter sweater, I had my first corn on the cob of the season.  Yup.  One of the true joys in life.  LET THE SUMMER BEGIN!!!


----------



## blackhawk (May 30, 2016)




----------



## gallantwarrior (May 31, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Deal!  Until then, I'll just have to go to the pet store and buy a couple feeder crickets to turn loose in my place.  They'll chirp for me until the cats find them.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 31, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Had two HUGE tree limbs (from an oak tree in the woods out back) break off last night.  One JUST missed my house.
> 
> Pictures of my patio this morning.  This is a huge limb (the size of an actual tree) right in front of my patio door.
> 
> ...


Yikes!


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 31, 2016)

Well, for the first time in a long time, I took the day off and spent it with some new/old friends.  I picked up AgainSheila and Mr Sheila and managed to drag them a few miles up the road to a charming place, Talkeetna.  We did a few touristy things, visited a museum, and had (IMHO) a terrific lunch.  I delivered them back to the shuttle to go back to their ship.  Bon Voyage, Sheila and hubby.  I had a wonderful day!


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 31, 2016)

For the ladies of the CS...


----------



## Foxfyre (May 31, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Well, for the first time in a long time, I took the day off and spent it with some new/old friends.  I picked up AgainSheila and Mr Sheila and managed to drag them a few miles up the road to a charming place, Talkeetna.  We did a few touristy things, visited a museum, and had (IMHO) a terrific lunch.  I delivered them back to the shuttle to go back to their ship.  Bon Voyage, Sheila and hubby.  I had a wonderful day!



It sounds like a wonderful day.  Was it clear enough for that great view of Denali?  One day I would like to meet you all. 

But for now I was up before 7 a.m.  This mini dachshund that has taken up temporary residence here has completely altered our normal living patterns around here.  She goes home Wednesday for awhile longer until her human companion has to return to Salt Lake for first a heart pump that she will have until a heart is available for a transplant.  That could be a matter of days or a few weeks and she will stay there after that surgery for monitoring for up to six months.

Six months with the mini dachshund will likely change our lives.


----------



## ChrisL (May 31, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Had two HUGE tree limbs (from an oak tree in the woods out back) break off last night.  One JUST missed my house.
> ...



I know.  That was pretty close!  Lol.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 31, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Well, for the first time in a long time, I took the day off and spent it with some new/old friends.  I picked up AgainSheila and Mr Sheila and managed to drag them a few miles up the road to a charming place, Talkeetna.  We did a few touristy things, visited a museum, and had (IMHO) a terrific lunch.  I delivered them back to the shuttle to go back to their ship.  Bon Voyage, Sheila and hubby.  I had a wonderful day!
> ...


Denali was unfortunately obscured mostly, most of the day.  We stopped at the overlook just outside Talkeetna as we were leaving town and were able to glimpse the summit.  There was a remarkable 3D miniature display of Denali and its fellows at the climbing museum.  As some may know, while Talkeetna started life as a supply station for miners and trappers, it is now world famous as the staging point for anyone wishing to make that climb.  Sheila was "mildly insulted" (not really, but it was funny) that one of the acceptable "training" climbs for Denali was Mt Rainer...in the winter.  For all you adventure enthusiasts, you can't just get out of bed on day and think, I'm going to ascend Denali this summer, it is on my bucket list.  Well, not unless you bucket list includes lots of rigorous previous experience.
Foxy, I was never a fan of those little "kick dogs" until my daughter got a mini-doxie for Christmas one year oops:guilty as charged).  Of course, our doxie grew up with a Bullmastiff, and her friends have been a series of Rottweilers and a Bouvier.  She's never known she wasn't a BIG dog, and she's always been a non-barker.  Unfortunately, Dachshunds of all stripes, the ones I've been acquainted with, are Olympic class barkers.  I hope the one you are caring for is as sweet and loving as the one my daughter left behind, certainly.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 31, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


We had to cut down several birch trees around our cabin a couple of years ago because birch will tend to start leaning when burdened with snow. If we had let them fall naturally, they would probably have damaged the place.  After that fire last summer, I studied up on "fire proofing" a remote place and understand that I have to take out pretty much all fuels for a certain radius around any structure I want to protect.  I do wonder what made that oak shed branches like that, and suspect you are right that it will die shortly.  I would definitely hound the landlord to get it removed, maybe a new sapling can be planted to replace it?


----------



## ChrisL (May 31, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Oh, there are tons of trees out there.  With the huge limbs gone, we are getting a lot more sun on the patio than usual today!  One good thing about it is that there will be a lot less caterpillar poop!


----------



## ChrisL (May 31, 2016)

Well, my landlord came by yesterday and cut up the limbs and moved them into the woods (what a MESS!)  I have my patio back and I cleaned it up nice.  Glad to have it back to normal.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 31, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



She is a sweet mini doxie for sure and like you said, she has no clue that she isn't as big as the 2 oversized Dobermans and the pitt bull next door.  So after she charged the fence and they charged the fence and almost came crashing through it, the guys next door reinforced the fence on their side.  No clue if they would actually hurt her but I wasn't going to take that chance.  And yes, she barks at any ususual sound outside or inside for that matter, and anytime any of the other dogs in the neighborhood barks, at the neighbors peacocks etc. etc .etc.


----------



## ChrisL (May 31, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



That's funny!  Little dogs always think they are big and tough, and big dogs think they are little babies and try to sit in your lap and crush you.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 31, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Excellent!  When given lemons, make lemonade.  Maybe not such a loss (of the tree), and a lucky escape for your home.


----------



## saveliberty (May 31, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Oh, there are tons of trees out there.  With the huge limbs gone, we are getting a lot more sun on the patio than usual today!  One good thing about it is that there will be a lot less caterpillar poop!








When you realize even caterpillars are giving us crap....


----------



## Dajjal (May 31, 2016)

Fox spotting is a bust. I actually woke up at 4.30 am yesterday and looked out of the window until 6am. All I saw was a cat being chased by an adult fox, and one cub ran out of its burrow to see the adult fox, but the adult ran off and the cub went back into its burrow. I then waited by the window from 8pm to 10 pm when it got too dark to see and saw no foxes. Nor have I seen any today. I think both parent foxes have abandoned the cubs and the cubs are staying in their lair waiting for food to be delivered.

I saw on a nature program that fox cubs eat a lot of worms, but if the adults don't teach them to find worms how would they know. I am worried the cubs are too young or scared to come out without the adults


----------



## ChrisL (May 31, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, there are tons of trees out there.  With the huge limbs gone, we are getting a lot more sun on the patio than usual today!  One good thing about it is that there will be a lot less caterpillar poop!
> ...



I read that the cereal Cocoa Puffs is actually an idea that came up because of rabbit poop. That's why the mascot is a cwazy wabbit, and the cocoa puffs are his poops.


----------



## saveliberty (May 31, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 31, 2016)

saveliberty said:


>



Oh, so it's bird turds then.  I love those chocolately bird turds!


----------



## ChrisL (May 31, 2016)

They still look like rabbit turds to me.  They should have a rabbit mascot with turds coming out of his butt into the bowl.


----------



## saveliberty (May 31, 2016)

You mean your bunny doesn't poop in colors?


----------



## ChrisL (May 31, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> You mean your bunny doesn't poop in colors?



I wish!


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 31, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> I saw on a nature program that fox cubs eat a lot of worms, but if the adults don't teach them to find worms how would they know. I am worried the cubs are too young or scared to come out without the adults



Dajjal while it shows your compassion for these critters, ole Mother Nature blesses the wild ones with an innate sense of survival. You have been fortunate to have shared this part of the Fox Family journeys.


----------



## Montrovant (May 31, 2016)

It seems I picked up something from this weekends birthday fun.  I was sniffly yesterday, then last night I woke up a couple of times having to scoot to the bathroom before my faucet of a nose ran down my face.  Today I've been feeling like crap, sniffly and congested, aches and pains, just generally bad with not much energy.  I'm trying to make sure to drink enough and I just took some ibuprofin because I've been getting chills as though I may have a fever.

With all the people that were in and out of the house and how little I leave the house myself, limiting my exposure to these kinds of things, it's not really surprising I'd pick up a sickness of some sort.  It does suck a lot, though.  I'm pretty bad about being sick.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 31, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Fox spotting is a bust. I actually woke up at 4.30 am yesterday and looked out of the window until 6am. All I saw was a cat being chased by an adult fox, and one cub ran out of its burrow to see the adult fox, but the adult ran off and the cub went back into its burrow. I then waited by the window from 8pm to 10 pm when it got too dark to see and saw no foxes. Nor have I seen any today. I think both parent foxes have abandoned the cubs and the cubs are staying in their lair waiting for food to be delivered.
> 
> I saw on a nature program that fox cubs eat a lot of worms, but if the adults don't teach them to find worms how would they know. I am worried the cubs are too young or scared to come out without the adults



Is there an agency that takes care of orphaned wild animals that you can report this to?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 31, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> It seems I picked up something from this weekends birthday fun.  I was sniffly yesterday, then last night I woke up a couple of times having to scoot to the bathroom before my faucet of a nose ran down my face.  Today I've been feeling like crap, sniffly and congested, aches and pains, just generally bad with not much energy.  I'm trying to make sure to drink enough and I just took some ibuprofin because I've been getting chills as though I may have a fever.
> 
> With all the people that were in and out of the house and how little I leave the house myself, limiting my exposure to these kinds of things, it's not really surprising I'd pick up a sickness of some sort.  It does suck a lot, though.  I'm pretty bad about being sick.



None of us like it, but it happens Montro.  Feel better soon.


----------



## ChrisL (May 31, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> It seems I picked up something from this weekends birthday fun.  I was sniffly yesterday, then last night I woke up a couple of times having to scoot to the bathroom before my faucet of a nose ran down my face.  Today I've been feeling like crap, sniffly and congested, aches and pains, just generally bad with not much energy.  I'm trying to make sure to drink enough and I just took some ibuprofin because I've been getting chills as though I may have a fever.
> 
> With all the people that were in and out of the house and how little I leave the house myself, limiting my exposure to these kinds of things, it's not really surprising I'd pick up a sickness of some sort.  It does suck a lot, though.  I'm pretty bad about being sick.



Get well soon!


----------



## Nosmo King (May 31, 2016)

Memorial Day weekend is over and with that summer begins.  I know a lot of folks will want to get away for a week or two this summer, but I traditionally take my vacation during Christmas time.  There's just too much work to do in the summer to take time off.

But summer vacations are the stuff childhood memories are made of.  In the summer of 1967 when everything in my world was the Space Race, Rock and Roll and what's new on TV, Mom and Pop and my brother and our dog Captain took to the open road and ventured east toward our Nation's Capitol and the suburbs of Baltimore to visit my Aunt Jean.

There was, of course the Pennsylvania Turnpike, but Pop believed in the string method of travel.  Lay out a map, put a string on our hometown, extend that string to our destination and follow the routes, byways and highways that the string indicated as the shortest distance, a straight line.

This took us over the Allegheny Mountains southeast toward Chesapeake Bay.  This method of navigation might serve others well, but cramming the family and their loving dog into a Volkswagen Beetle for a day's drive might have been more comfortable on routes that had more accommodating service stops.

The dog needed, and I mean needed to have its head out the window.  There were too many sights and smells to satisfy Captain with a backseat ride.  So my brother and I made the sacrifice and let Captain suck up all the fresh air he could while he salved us with a constant stream of slobber.

We got to Aunt Jean's house outside Baltimore and were treated to a brown paper bag of freshly steamed blue crabs.
The seafood we were used to was fish sticks.  Bread encrusted, compressed fish bits frozen and sold with a Gorton's Fisherman on the box to lend some credibility.  But these were actual crabs with legs and claws and gill like bits.  We were initially intimidated, but once we were taught how to eat them, we took care of them in no time flat.

Next stop: Washington D.C.

We took in all the free sites; Lincoln Memorial, The Smithsonian Institute and finally Mount Vernon.  We were developing a taste for seafood by now and sought out an all you can eat restaurant.

Here's a tip: vacationing with kids?  Feed them something they have never had!  It's probably the one memory they'll hold on to.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 31, 2016)

I was up at 6:30 again for another court date and for a second time, nothing got done. My attorney is the DA for the small town just east of here and had to handle an emergency commitment hearing here in Foley while I was cooling my heels in Bay Minette, 42 miles north of here. It seems that committing someone who thinks they are sane and rational and insists on representing themselves is a time consuming process.
Next date, 7/8
Got the late shift tonight, so I'll be up til 4 AM or so. Let's see... Yesterday morning, I was up about 9 AM. I opened up and stayed for poker til 10PM and came home, laid down and stared at the ceiling until 5 AM. If my brain is still working that works out to43 hours on 1.5 hours of sleep.
And you people wonder why I keep saying that 2 1/2 years ago I was retired but now I'm just tired.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 31, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Next date, 7/8



Sorry about the delay Ernie...


----------



## Foxfyre (May 31, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> I was up at 6:30 again for another court date and for a second time, nothing got done. My attorney is the DA for the small town just east of here and had to handle an emergency commitment hearing here in Foley while I was cooling my heels in Bay Minette, 42 miles north of here. It seems that committing someone who thinks they are sane and rational and insists on representing themselves is a time consuming process.
> Next date, 7/8
> Got the late shift tonight, so I'll be up til 4 AM or so. Let's see... Yesterday morning, I was up about 9 AM. I opened up and stayed for poker til 10PM and came home, laid down and stared at the ceiling until 5 AM. If my brain is still working that works out to43 hours on 1.5 hours of sleep.
> And you people wonder why I keep saying that 2 1/2 years ago I was retired but now I'm just tired.



That sucks Ernie.  We have a family member who is also trying to get through a divorce procedure and is running into the same sorts of problems.  But I hope Doc's is still fun for you despite being tired.


----------



## ChrisL (May 31, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> I was up at 6:30 again for another court date and for a second time, nothing got done. My attorney is the DA for the small town just east of here and had to handle an emergency commitment hearing here in Foley while I was cooling my heels in Bay Minette, 42 miles north of here. It seems that committing someone who thinks they are sane and rational and insists on representing themselves is a time consuming process.
> Next date, 7/8
> Got the late shift tonight, so I'll be up til 4 AM or so. Let's see... Yesterday morning, I was up about 9 AM. I opened up and stayed for poker til 10PM and came home, laid down and stared at the ceiling until 5 AM. If my brain is still working that works out to43 hours on 1.5 hours of sleep.
> And you people wonder why I keep saying that 2 1/2 years ago I was retired but now I'm just tired.



Committing someone?  I must have missed something.


----------



## Montrovant (May 31, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I was up at 6:30 again for another court date and for a second time, nothing got done. My attorney is the DA for the small town just east of here and had to handle an emergency commitment hearing here in Foley while I was cooling my heels in Bay Minette, 42 miles north of here. It seems that committing someone who thinks they are sane and rational and insists on representing themselves is a time consuming process.
> ...



Another case his lawyer had to deal with, I assume.  That lead to the lawyer not being available for Ernie's court date and having it pushed back.


----------



## ChrisL (May 31, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Ohhhh!  I thought Ernie was trying to have someone committed.  Lol.


----------



## Montrovant (May 31, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> I was up at 6:30 again for another court date and for a second time, nothing got done. My attorney is the DA for the small town just east of here and had to handle an emergency commitment hearing here in Foley while I was cooling my heels in Bay Minette, 42 miles north of here. It seems that committing someone who thinks they are sane and rational and insists on representing themselves is a time consuming process.
> Next date, 7/8
> Got the late shift tonight, so I'll be up til 4 AM or so. Let's see... Yesterday morning, I was up about 9 AM. I opened up and stayed for poker til 10PM and came home, laid down and stared at the ceiling until 5 AM. If my brain is still working that works out to43 hours on 1.5 hours of sleep.
> And you people wonder why I keep saying that 2 1/2 years ago I was retired but now I'm just tired.



I spent a couple of months institutionalized when I was young and when I was being admitted, they basically told me to agree to it so I wouldn't have to go through the process of being forced in.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 1, 2016)

Cheers everyone 

I love Baseball...


----------



## SixFoot (Jun 1, 2016)

Morning everyone. I think its time to raise a new barnyard cat. This little gal is a breed between my alpha male cat (ridiculously muscular tabby, the one some of you may recall surviving the fox attack), and the first calico offspring of Gypsy the Savage (rest her soul). I call her Gypsy Also.

I will be spending the next few days aquanting her with her uncle Moo-Moo, whio is Gypsy the Savage's first-born male (14 months old). He's become territorial of the back deck, so this will take some careful cat whispering.

Pics will follow as I display my skill sets (or lack thereof lol) with cats.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 1, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Maybe that would be easier than divorcing her?  Probably not.  Just a thought.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 1, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Morning everyone. I think its time to raise a new barnyard cat. This little gal is a breed between my alpha male cat (ridiculously muscular tabby, the one some of you may recall surviving the fox attack), and the first calico offspring of Gypsy the Savage (rest her soul). I call her Gypsy Also.
> 
> I will be spending the next few days aquanting her with her uncle Moo-Moo, whio is Gypsy the Savage's first-born male (14 months old). He's become territorial of the back deck, so this will take some careful cat whispering.
> 
> ...



Adorable.  And that's another reason you fit in so well here in the Coffee Shop Sixfoot--lots of cat people here.   Dog people too.   Gypsy is going to look a lot like 007's Bootsie.

When I introduced our last Siamese tom at age 7 weeks to our 3-year-old female Siamese, she was entirely hostile to the idea.  So I kept her on a leash when she was around the little one for a couple of days until I was sure she had accepted him.  A few weeks later when she had her next litter of kittens I was surprised to find her nursing the new tom cat, going on 3 months old along with her new kittens.  The two of them would produce some gorgeous kittens for years later on.


----------



## SixFoot (Jun 1, 2016)

Here's Papa Grover. You can see one of his scars on his nose from the fox attack. I hope Gypsy Also inherited his savage green eyes.

Look at that magnificent muscular neck of his...


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Dajjal (Jun 1, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Is there an agency that takes care of orphaned wild animals that you can report this to?



I don't know, but the first problem is they are not in my garden, but under the neighbors patio. To get them out of there would probably entail pulling up the entire boarding.

I have not seen either adults or cubs again today and its worrying. I have been considering putting out a bowl of dry dog food and a bowl of water in my garden hoping the cubs will find it. But they do not even seem to be coming out of their lair now.

I might go and talk to the neighbors about it if I don't see them soon.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 1, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Is there an agency that takes care of orphaned wild animals that you can report this to?
> ...



That would be a plan.  But also runs the risk of dangerously domesticating the foxes.  The agencies around here that accept orphaned wild animals know what to do for them and how to reintroduce them to the wild when they are ready.  All you have to do is make them aware of the situation and they will deal with the neighbor and devise a plan for how to rescue the cubs if that seems advisable.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 1, 2016)

My Pop's side of the family was notoriously 'thrifty'.  That's the euphemism associated with Scotsmen.  But Mom's side is Scottish too and could squeeze the nickel until the buffalo craps, or so said Pop.

My Uncle Dale on Mom's side was a wood carver.  He carved wee scraps of wood into fantastic objects.  What was once a part of a fence post could be rendered into a bald eagle of a howling wolf or a miniature version of the White House under his skilled hands. 

I was a Boy Scout and Uncle Dale was a scoutmaster for another troop.  Uncle Dale carved neckerchief slides and then hand painted them.  He had amassed a huge collection.  On our visits to his house, Uncle Dale reveled in showing off his collection.  I could tell he was studying my face as I stood amazed at the variety and craftsmanship.  He would even hand me a slide I might find cool.  But I never left his home with one of his carvings.

Uncle Dale was also a gardener and had a big patch of rhubarb.  Mom followed him to the garden where he asked her if she liked rhubarb too.  "Yes!  I love it!" said Mom.  She left empty handed too.

I guess Uncle Dale liked watching us admire his skills, but he was awfully reticent to share.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 1, 2016)

Kind of a lazy day today, didn't get up until almost 11 AM but didn't go to bed until 2:30.  Temp got up to almost 90 until the t-storms rolled in and dropped it down to the mid 70s, feels good.
Cooking dinner right now, thick center cut pork chops.  While shopping yesterday was looking at pork chops at $3.50 a pound then saw the large pork tenderloin for $2.50 a pound.  Bought a 9.5 pound tenderloin and cut 12 thick chops and 2 loin roasts out of it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 1, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Kind of a lazy day today, didn't get up until almost 11 AM but didn't go to bed until 2:30.  Temp got up to almost 90 until the t-storms rolled in and dropped it down to the mid 70s, feels good.
> Cooking dinner right now, thick center cut pork chops.  While shopping yesterday was looking at pork chops at $3.50 a pound then saw the large pork tenderloin for $2.50 a pound.  Bought a 9.5 pound tenderloin and cut 12 thick chops and 2 loin roasts out of it.


Oops, cut 16 thick chops not just 12, packed em 4 to a freezer bag.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 1, 2016)

Just looked again, it's already down in the low 60s and we have super high humidity at 70%........


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 1, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Kind of a lazy day today, didn't get up until almost 11 AM but didn't go to bed until 2:30.  Temp got up to almost 90 until the t-storms rolled in and dropped it down to the mid 70s, feels good.
> Cooking dinner right now, thick center cut pork chops.  While shopping yesterday was looking at pork chops at $3.50 a pound then saw the large pork tenderloin for $2.50 a pound.  Bought a 9.5 pound tenderloin and cut 12 thick chops and 2 loin roasts out of it.



I don't know why, but even though I'm sick and didn't have any need to be up, I only slept for about 7 hours last night.  I was hoping to get at least 9, figuring sleep would help me fight off this cold or flu or whatever it is.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 1, 2016)

This is strange.  I just ordered some pool filters through WalMart's website.  I checked my email no more than a couple of minutes after placing the order.  I got two emails from WalMart.  The first had a time stamp of 9:06 and said that my order has been cancelled.  The second had a time stamp of 9:07 and thanked me for my order.  Did they cancel the order before they processed the order?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 1, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> This is strange.  I just ordered some pool filters through WalMart's website.  I checked my email no more than a couple of minutes after placing the order.  I got two emails from WalMart.  The first had a time stamp of 9:06 and said that my order has been cancelled.  The second had a time stamp of 9:07 and thanked me for my order.  Did they cancel the order before they processed the order?



You should be able to log into your Walmart account to see what transactions took place today.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 1, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Kind of a lazy day today, didn't get up until almost 11 AM but didn't go to bed until 2:30.  Temp got up to almost 90 until the t-storms rolled in and dropped it down to the mid 70s, feels good.
> ...


Well, hope ya get better soon, nothing like suffering through a bad case of the flu.  Eeeeeehhhh, there is one other that's much worse, hope no one else ever has to deal with it and that's prostatitis, nasty little bugger.


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Dajjal (Jun 1, 2016)

Yippee ! The Fox cubs are out and about. So far today I have seen three running  through my garden.  Which means they are going further afield to forage for food. I got up at four am and it was just getting light, now its nearly five O'clock. Fox watching is a tiring business.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 1, 2016)

We had an actual super cell hanging over us early evening tonight before it cut loose with some major wind driven pea size hail and a wonderful rain storm--short lived but we'll take what we can get.

And here is the aftermath. . . .the photo doesn't really do it justice.  Good night darlinks.  See everybody in the morning.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## SixFoot (Jun 2, 2016)

Moo-Moo does NOT want to share his bed with Gypsy Also. lol

I cut a kitty door into a fairly large plastic tote and placed a cat bed in it. Gypsy Also is currently sleeping in it while Moo-Moo pouts in the corner of the porch. He's the only one of my three toms that didn't slap her at first sight. The key is to give the older cats "positive attention" while petting them and the kitten at the same time (cats are jealous and will pay close attention to who's getting more scratches).

So, as Moo-Moo toils with the decision to purr over a good scratching or be pissy over the kitten (my cats cannot resist me, and they all let me scratch their bellies without slashing my hand to bits), Gypsy Also is given a chance to safely get closer to him. She's frightened and needs attention, and will see Moo-Moo as a leader by the end of the day.

His weakness will be food. The only thing Moo-Moo eats is what he can catch, so when Gypsy Also is eating wet food from a bowl, it will bring them closer on a volunteer basis.


----------



## SixFoot (Jun 2, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> This is strange.  I just ordered some pool filters through WalMart's website.  I checked my email no more than a couple of minutes after placing the order.  I got two emails from WalMart.  The first had a time stamp of 9:06 and said that my order has been cancelled.  The second had a time stamp of 9:07 and thanked me for my order.  Did they cancel the order before they processed the order?



Without knowing anything about your pool, I must say that ever since I bought the Intex sand filter/pump, life has been a LOT easier with pool maintenance! Sand is good for up to 5 years; paper filters lasted a week, tops.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 2, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > This is strange.  I just ordered some pool filters through WalMart's website.  I checked my email no more than a couple of minutes after placing the order.  I got two emails from WalMart.  The first had a time stamp of 9:06 and said that my order has been cancelled.  The second had a time stamp of 9:07 and thanked me for my order.  Did they cancel the order before they processed the order?
> ...



It's just a smallish above ground pool.  This is the third year we've had it.  I wouldn't count on it lasting for a fourth; we weren't sure it would still be good for this year, actually.  It's not worth getting a new filter for, we'll just use the paper cartridges for the filter we have.


----------



## SixFoot (Jun 2, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



We must've got our pools around the same time. lol

When we were cleaning it out, I commented that this may be the last year for this liner.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 2, 2016)

Good morning all.   Our little doxie guest went home for awhile last night and I way overslept this morning.  It was wonderful!!  But I hit the deck running when I did get up.  Several things to take care of.

Now need to hit the shower and get prettied up for our passport photos later--no we're not going anywhere in particular but they are due for renewal and.  Geez that has gotten expensive to do.  But you never know when you might want to leave the country on shorter notice than the process takes.

And we need to go vote.  Plus our regular 42 game is this afternoon.

Busy busy.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 2, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> But I hit the deck running when I did get up.



I thought I heard someone say...

*OH NO!
She's up!*


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 2, 2016)

Waiting for the appliance guy to show up, the wife has been complaining about smelling natural gas for a couple of days now and claimed it was strong this morning.  Seems to be a slow leak in the gas cooktop so notified the management company that we were calling the appliance people and then called, they'll be here soon.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 2, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Waiting for the appliance guy to show up, the wife has been complaining about smelling natural gas for a couple of days now and claimed it was strong this morning.  Seems to be a slow leak in the gas cooktop so notified the management company that we were calling the appliance people and then called, they'll be here soon.


DO NOT MONKEY AROUND WITH A GAS LEAK!!!!

You'll come home, fire up a stogie and wind up on the news!

How about calling the gas utility? They're Johnny on the spot when they hear about gas leaks.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 2, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Waiting for the appliance guy to show up, the wife has been complaining about smelling natural gas for a couple of days now and claimed it was strong this morning.  Seems to be a slow leak in the gas cooktop so notified the management company that we were calling the appliance people and then called, they'll be here soon.
> ...


I knew it was the cooktop, old 36" Jenn-air.  The tech just left and as I suspected one of the burner valves has a very slow leak plus he found a leak in one of the feed joints.  The feed joint is fixed but he has to order the valve for the burner so in the mean time the gas is off to the cooktop.  
I know about not messing with gas, don't like it in the house but it's not our house so I deal with it.  As for lighting up a stogie I'm a cig smoker and hate stogies besides I do not smoke in the house, ever.  The heater furnace has been summerized so no pilot lights lit and the ovens are electric,again no pilot lights.  
The other good thing is it's been relatively cool the last few days so the windows have been wide open but this next week we're supposed to get up to the high 90s, possibly low 100s which means the house will be mostly shut up.
Good thing the wife is extremely sensitive to the smell of gas, it has to be strong before I can smell it.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 2, 2016)

I've a little time to kill here at work and it reminds me that, in my working life, I've had very little time to kill at work.  I was once an Environmental Engineer chasing down leaking underground storage tanks, asbestos containing building materials, PCB leaking electrical transformers, lead based paint and a mysterious plume of naphthalene in a municipal water source.

Sure I made a lot more money.  Sure I got to travel to exotic locales and experience local flavors.  But I rarely spent a night in my own home and never had the chance to develop personal relationships that might serve me well today.

I've cast my shadow on the Roman Coliseum, got stopped by some nervous Czechoslovakian border guards, nearly got rolled in San Juan Puerto Rico and spit from the top of the Eiffel Tower.  All in all, a pretty interesting life.

But I chucked it all when one of my colleagues got a telephone call in Philadelphia informing him of the death of his father.  There he was, 325 miles away when his Pop passed away.  I could not live with the notion that the same might happen to my family one day.

I was tired of making improvements to my home and never around to enjoy them.  Once, after taking the Red Eye from an Army base in Germany back to Pittsburgh, I got home and collapsed on my sofa exhausted.  I woke a few hours later and saw the lights were on.  My first thought was 'This must be the Officer's Club.' not recognizing my own living room.  

But things are different, if not a bit better now.  I've had to adjust my budget downward and my expectations of adventure way downward, but I'm home every night.  I miss the hotel services of clean sheets and towels every day, so I do laundry three times a week.  I've never had to cook for myself, or even grocery shop.  At first, I'd buy way too many groceries and end up tossing out produce and cheese and milk that I over bought.

There's just no manual instructing someone who lived out of a suitcase to adjust to a home centered life style.

Maybe I should write one, but I don't think there's a big market for it.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 2, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Natural gas-Lower explosive limit=9%.  Upper explosive limit= 15%

Lower explosive limit (LEL) is the minimum concentration of natural gas in one atmosphere where an explosion can happen

UEL is the maximum.

Keep the gas above or below those concentrations and you can avoid an insurance claim.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 2, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Until the replacement part is installed I'll turn the gas on and off when I use the cooktop.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 2, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


How about a few nights at the outdoor grill?  Or Domino's delivery?  Anything to keep the gas off.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 2, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> I was up at 6:30 again for another court date and for a second time, nothing got done. My attorney is the DA for the small town just east of here and had to handle an emergency commitment hearing here in Foley while I was cooling my heels in Bay Minette, 42 miles north of here. It seems that committing someone who thinks they are sane and rational and insists on representing themselves is a time consuming process.
> Next date, 7/8
> Got the late shift tonight, so I'll be up til 4 AM or so. Let's see... Yesterday morning, I was up about 9 AM. I opened up and stayed for poker til 10PM and came home, laid down and stared at the ceiling until 5 AM. If my brain is still working that works out to43 hours on 1.5 hours of sleep.
> And you people wonder why I keep saying that 2 1/2 years ago I was retired but now I'm just tired.


 So.... Tuesday night got interesting around 11 PM, 3 guys show up. They had never been to Doc's before as far as I know.
They were an odd trio. I judge they were 25, 35 and 50. Not guys that would normally be hitting the bars together. The youngest one was pretty much drunk when he got there and was nasty with my new bartender. She called him on it in a nice way and she told him that she was only the first person he'd have to deal with and suggested he not make her call the last.
We were all a bit spooked until the 2 older guys convinced him to go out and sit in the 35 year old's brand new Ford truck. 45 minutes later, one of my regulars was leaving. He came back in and reports that there are police cars in the parking lot.
Of course, I want to know what's going on. The sergeant tells me that they got a call for a welfare check for a drunk guy sitting in a vehicle outside of the bar. The caller added that the driver may be too drunk to drive as well. Officer asks me to get the driver. 
35 year old walks outside and talks to the 3 officers. They run his name and hook him up for a warrant. 
We eventually learn that the call came from the drunk 25 year old in the truck. He got bored and figured the police would be cheaper than a taxi.
While this is going on, the older guy hurried to the men's room for a very short visit. Once the police are gone, I check the bathroom for contraband. I didn't find anything and went back to being the boss.
We closed up at 2AM and did our normal clean up. We finished up a little after 3 and I shut off the lights and we headed for the door. Light coming from under the bathroom door caught my eye and I went over to shut it off. I see water on the floor and it STINKS. I try flushing and plunging the toilet and see the water coming through the floor drain.
I was eventually able to flush the older guy's drug stash through the system by plunging at the outside sewer clean out.
I'm thinking the young guy will not be joining his friends the next time they go bar hopping.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 2, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Believe it or not I hate cooking on a grill and fast food pizza sucks big time might go with oven baked and a few microwave dinners.  There are a couple of really good mom and pop pizza joints but they don't deliver so I'd have to pick them up, couple of good Chinese places nearby also.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 2, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I have yet to find a pizza that I'm really impressed with.  You can bake your own pizza in the oven though!  It's easy if you buy a ready-made crust, like Boboli.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 2, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Has to be thin crust for the wife, wheat allergy.  There is one chain we found that we both love called Extreme Pizza, unfortunately there's not one down here.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 2, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



They sell thin pre-made crusts too.  They are pretty good and you can put whatever you want on them.  I love making my own pizzas.  I think they even have gluten free crusts.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 2, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> I've a little time to kill here at work and it reminds me that, in my working life, I've had very little time to kill at work.  I was once an Environmental Engineer chasing down leaking underground storage tanks, asbestos containing building materials, PCB leaking electrical transformers, lead based paint and a mysterious plume of naphthalene in a municipal water source.
> 
> Sure I made a lot more money.  Sure I got to travel to exotic locales and experience local flavors.  But I rarely spent a night in my own home and never had the chance to develop personal relationships that might serve me well today.
> 
> ...



I've always thought you should write something other than the most visual and colorful posts at USMB.  Maybe a short E-book or something along that order?  Never assume there is no market for your idea until you have at least explored to see what is out there.

There are a gazillion single folks out there who struggle with the household stuff many of us take for granted such as laundry and cooking for one and good tips on food buying, storage, preparation, cleaning tips etc.  Even those of us who have been doing stuff like that for decades can still learn a new trick or two.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 2, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Cheaper too... No committing her would be difficult, but having he incarcerated? I'm collecting surveillance all the time. I'm up to a couple motor vehicle infractions so far.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 3, 2016)

In Lehigh Valley PA today






Good night everybody.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 3, 2016)

Wake up and smell the coffee folks... 


Come down off your throne and leave your body alone
Somebody must change
You are the reason, I've been waiting so long
Somebody holds the key

But I'm near the end and I just ain't got the time
And I'm wasted and I can't find my way home

Read more: Steve Winwood - Can't Find My Way Home Lyrics | MetroLyrics


----------



## Gracie (Jun 3, 2016)

Flour tortillas baked make a great pizza dough, too. 

Meanwhile...I had to rearrange the back yard furniture further away from the small patio for the roomies to use. New guy seems to think its ok to climb up on the fence and peer over to chat with me when I am trying to just chill and be left alone. I am not amused at this behavior. So I told him the fence is there for a reason, the yard is my oasis and please do not do it any more. He apologized and said he wouldn't. Still...now I am not happy that he COULD again if he wanted to and I wouldn't know it if I wasn't looking and he is peeking. So I hung a bunch of sarongs on the umbrella, moved everything WAY back to the other side of the house as far as I could get it, and that seems to work. And I told MrG if he did it again, the gate is coming off and reinstalled  against the patio room. He will lose access to the little patio for good. But if I can keep my cool for another 3 months, he will be gone. He is moving in September. And, this newest little stunt is something to put in their rental agreement. "NO CLIMBING ON THE FENCE. Looking over it is like walking in my private room!" and have them initial next to it on the contract.

Jeez. Why are people so damn oblivious to common courtesy?


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 3, 2016)

Let's take a closer look at my family's business.  It's a printing shop that has been in constant operation since 1921, making it the third longest lasting family owned business in town.  It was opened by my immigrant Great Grandfather who passed away before I was born.  He hired his family as pressmen and co-operators.

My Uncle Alex, the patriarch of the family as I was growing up, ran the business until Pop took it over in the mid 1970s.  My brother was hired by Pop after he graduated high school in 1978.

The shop is like a museum.  Cases of type arraigned neatly in those cubby hole drawers folks pay big bucks for on E-Bay to use as curio cabinets, stand up front.  Four and a half feet high and made of red oak, those cases have always been a temptation to me to re-finish (furniture finishing is one of my hobbies).

There were, at one time, two linotype machines near the front door.  The linotype has been obsolete since the Truman administration.  These machines stood six feet high and six feet wide.  They would melt an ingot of lead and inject that molten lead into type face molds.  Pop ran the linotypes.  He would sit before the machine at a keyboard.  This key board was not the type of keyboard you and I are looking at right now.  That is to say, they were not qwerty keyboards, but boards with the upper case (capital) letters set on the left side and the lower case letters on the right.  There was a keystone shaped case of typo face molds, called a matrix, mounted atop th linotype.  As Pop would strike the upper case A key, a mold for and upper case A would fall into its place.  Then, as he struck the lower case key denoting s, a small s mold would line up behind the A.  So, Pop just set the type for the word 'as'. 

If everything didn't line up just so, occasionally a stream of molten lead would squirt from the machine and catch Pop's trousers.  Between the knee and the cuff, his trousers would come home splattered with bits of lead.

Passed the linotypes stand two Platen presses.  You've seen them in movies.  In fact, my brother and I notify each other whenever we see that obsolete technology in old movies.  Frank Capra was a great impresario of showing off printing technology.  They are the presses where there is a three foot diameter flywheel on the left, a smooth metal disc centered on top where the ink is applied.  Rubber rollers smooth and pick up the ink and then roll down to cover the type.  A bed upon which a single piece of paper is placed by a skilled pressman.  There are little pins on the bed secured by sealing wax.  That's right, sealing wax.  The pressman has to be agile and quick lest he obtain the nickname "Lefty".  A rhythm has to be set.  Place the paper, remove the paper, place the paper, remove the paper.  Any deviance could result in serious injury.

Furth back in the shop were the big presses.  My Uncle Bill, husband of my Aunt Dorothy ran the big presses.  Uncle Bill taught me how to 'match' nickels, pull his finger and how to wait while telling an off color joke to establish comedic timing.  He ran a press that made raised ink on business cards.  there was a special ink with a polymer in it that, when passed under a gas flame, would contract and produce that raised ink feel to business cards.  So, we had wooden floors saturated with inks and solvents, paper everywhere and an open gas flame.  How that shop never burst into flames, I don't know.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 3, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Let's take a closer look at my family's business.  It's a printing shop that has been in constant operation since 1921, making it the third longest lasting family owned business in town.  It was opened by my immigrant Great Grandfather who passed away before I was born.  He hired his family as pressmen and co-operators.
> 
> My Uncle Alex, the patriarch of the family as I was growing up, ran the business until Pop took it over in the mid 1970s.  My brother was hired by Pop after he graduated high school in 1978.
> 
> ...



Is it still in business using he old technology?  I learned printing in college being one of the very few girls to take the course.  How to place the individual lead letters into the hand held or larger type case, reading upside down, and then fitting it into the press.  And I became very proficient on the linotype.  By the end of the course we could all put out a professional looking pamphlet, flyer, poster, or news page.  But alas, those skills are relics of the past in this computerized digital age just as professional photographers no longer use film.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 3, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Flour tortillas baked make a great pizza dough, too.
> 
> Meanwhile...I had to rearrange the back yard furniture further away from the small patio for the roomies to use. New guy seems to think its ok to climb up on the fence and peer over to chat with me when I am trying to just chill and be left alone. I am not amused at this behavior. So I told him the fence is there for a reason, the yard is my oasis and please do not do it any more. He apologized and said he wouldn't. Still...now I am not happy that he COULD again if he wanted to and I wouldn't know it if I wasn't looking and he is peeking. So I hung a bunch of sarongs on the umbrella, moved everything WAY back to the other side of the house as far as I could get it, and that seems to work. And I told MrG if he did it again, the gate is coming off and reinstalled  against the patio room. He will lose access to the little patio for good. But if I can keep my cool for another 3 months, he will be gone. He is moving in September. And, this newest little stunt is something to put in their rental agreement. "NO CLIMBING ON THE FENCE. Looking over it is like walking in my private room!" and have them initial next to it on the contract.
> 
> Jeez. Why are people so damn oblivious to common courtesy?



I was wondering about your setup with taking in renters.  Are you operating like a boarding house?  Furnish meals?  Laundry?  Cleaning service etc?  Or are they allowed to cook in their room?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 3, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I have several friends and family members with wheat allergies.  My niece swears by this wheat-free pizza crust recipe saying it is as close to regular pizza as you can get without using wheat.  I have not made it and it looks like an awful lot of ingredients for a pizza crust, but whatever works.  I have no idea where you get rice flour, tapioca flour, xanthan gum or agar powder/flakes though.  Everything else are staples in my kitchen.

WHEAT FREE PIZZA

1⁄2 cup + 1 tbsp. brown rice flour
3⁄4 cup tapioca flour
1 3⁄4 tsp dry yeast (make sure it is gluten free)
2 tsp xanthan gum
1 tsp agar powder or flakes
pinch salt
1 tsp dried oregano (optional)
1 tsp olive oil
1 tsp vinegar
1⁄2 cup + 1 2⁄3 tbsp warm water
pizza sauce and toppings of choice

In a mixing bowl combine the rice flour, tapioca flour, yeast, xanthan gum, agar, salt, and optional oregano.

In a separate bowl mix the olive oil, vinegar, and warm water.

Make a well in the center of the dry ingredients and add the wet mixture. Beat well for 5-6 minutes by hand, or for 3 minutes in a food mixer. The dough should be soft and slightly sticky.

Line a pizza pan or baking sheet with baking parchment, or lightly oil and rice flour. Put the dough on the baking sheet and using your hands knead the dough a few times until it is smooth. Using either your hands or a brown rice floured rolling pin, form the pizza dough into a smooth circular shape approximately 12 inches in diameter sprinkling with rice flour to stop it getting sticky as you work. Make the edges slightly thicker to retain the filling.

Bake the pizza crust for 10 minutes.

Add your store bought or homemade tomato sauce and toppings and bake another 20-25 minutes until crust is done.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 3, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Sounds good.  I hate working with dough though!


----------



## SixFoot (Jun 3, 2016)

Gypsy Also is trying to lay with Moo-Moo. He's not having it, but he isn't being violent at all today. Excellent.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 3, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I really enjoy it.  I used to bake a lot of our own bread and other baked goods but seem to find other things to take up my time these days.  But I still do it now and then.  I do make our own homemade pizza but do use the much simpler wheat flour to do it as we tolerate that okay.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 3, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Gypsy Also is trying to lay with Moo-Moo. He's not having it, but he isn't being violent at all today. Excellent.
> 
> View attachment 76967 View attachment 76967



Interesting photo.   Double exposure?  Or what are we looking at?


----------



## SixFoot (Jun 3, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Gypsy Also is trying to lay with Moo-Moo. He's not having it, but he isn't being violent at all today. Excellent.
> ...



Looking through my dirty ass patio glass door to my back deck where they live. lol


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 3, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Let's take a closer look at my family's business.  It's a printing shop that has been in constant operation since 1921, making it the third longest lasting family owned business in town.  It was opened by my immigrant Great Grandfather who passed away before I was born.  He hired his family as pressmen and co-operators.
> ...


In 1984 Uncle Alex bought a Macintosh computer and two offset presses.  Uncle Alex was in his 80s then and watching his elderly hands whisk a computer mouse around was a sight to see.  My brother does most of his work on a color printer and the offset presses now.  But the two Platen presses are still used regularly.  He uses them to print and number raffle tickets and for small jobs like school bus passes.

There is a Heidelberg windmill press fro envelopes, two antique stitchers used to staple pamphlets together and a paper cutter that would make OSHA cringe.

If you were to draw a triangle between Buffalo New York, Pittsburgh and Cleveland you would find the our shop is the one and only print shop in that triangle still using letter presses.  Everybody else is using offset presses.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 3, 2016)

About Pop's lead laden trousers...

He would come home from work and my brother and I would wrap our arms around his legs in welcome.  Pop would rough house with us on the floor.  Mom would iron his trousers and hold the hot iron over the specks of lead to soften them up and then flick them off with her finger nails.  All our laundry would be washed in the same machine.

I earned a degree in Environmental Engineering from The Ohio State University.  There I learned the hazards of lead exposure especially to young children.  High lead exposure can lead to an intellectual stunting, wiping I.Q. points off the top that never return.

"Pop!  I might have been born like DaVinci or Einstein and the lead you brought home dumbed me down to what you see today!"

"You give yourself too much credit" he said.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 3, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I love working with dough, especially when it's mine.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 3, 2016)

A word of warning, when you put something in the oven to reheat it make sure you check what the oven temp is set on..........  Almost had crispy critters.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 3, 2016)

Little history question for ya'll.  How did a dollar become known as a buck?  Hint:  It dates back to the early 1800s.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 3, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Little history question for ya'll.  How did a dollar become known as a buck?  Hint:  It dates back to the early 1800s.


Something to do with the price of a buck's skin?  Either raw and unprocessed or rendered into a pair of leggings for Fess Parker.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 3, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Flour tortillas baked make a great pizza dough, too.
> ...


They are renting a room. Period. Common areas we all share is kitchen, laundry room, den, front yard. Roomies have their own bathroom they share. This is all front of the house. BACK of the house is MINE and I have a door in the hallway so they are stopped from coming into the back portion of the house. 
They do their own laundry. Their own cooking. Their own laundry. Do their own cleaning of their room and bathroom. They are not allowed to cook in their rooms since they have a full kitchen at their disposal. I clean the laundry room, kitchen, den, maintain the front yard. I do not touch their bathroom because I don't use it. That's their job. I also never ever enter their rooms. Unless I smell smoke or there is a flood from a pipe and they are not home.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 3, 2016)

The blossoms are falling from the rhododendrons.  Last week they were full tilt, the size of water goblets and dazzling in pink and pale purple.  There's one rhododendron at the water fountain at the park.  Whenever I would pause there to get a drink, the bush sounded as if it was about to short circuit.  The buzzing came from the big ol' bumblebees flitting from flower to flower.  These bees have an abdomen the size of a thimble and perform due diligence pollenating the blossoms. 

Azaleas have dropped all their petals too.  In high Spring when all the bush is brilliant hues of red and pink and white, you could easily imagine them bursting into flame and hearing the voice of God as Moses did, or Charlton Heston as the rest of us did.

Mom's roses are making a spectacle of themselves this Spring.  Each of the six tea rose bushes I gave her three Christmases ago have found a place in the front lawn of the Big House and are now showing off with scores of flowers each.  Pasadena in the Rust Belt.

Daisy the Mutt, the Great White hunter, caught a chipmunk in the park last week.  I looked behind me to see her frolicking around, front legs pouncing and then a chipmunk fly and flip into the air, much to her delight.  I called her, which caused her head to snap toward me.  That was enough of a distraction to allow the frightened chipmunk to beat a hasty retreat up a tree.  I just had Daisy vacuum out my wallet to the tune of $280 on the Saturday before.  Her veterinarian must have had a boat payment due and vaccinated my pooch as if she was about to immigrate to Indonesia.  I didn't want a measly chipmunk to undo all those shots.

Sunday my brother and my sister-in-law are taking my six year old nephew to the Pirates game against the Anaheim Angels.  That means their mutt, Teddy, will need some caretaking.  Saturday night Teddy comes to Pimplebutt to vie for my attention with his 'cousin' Daisy.  Sleeping arraignments have yet to be determined.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 3, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Little history question for ya'll.  How did a dollar become known as a buck?  Hint:  It dates back to the early 1800s.




Deerskin was used for trading.
Oldest reference was around 1748 when 5 bucks (deerskin) was traded for whiskey with the Native Indians.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 3, 2016)

Thank you Foxyre.
I'm full of useless information like that.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 3, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Little history question for ya'll.  How did a dollar become known as a buck?  Hint:  It dates back to the early 1800s.
> ...


Yup but it didn't become common usage until the 1830s when 1 deerskin sold for a dollar.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Montrovant (Jun 3, 2016)

ChrisL said:


>


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 3, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> >



That's a good joke, huh?


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 3, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



It's something I think Ringel would appreciate.  He seems to like bad puns.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 3, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 3, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
Mr. And Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Gracie's eye surgery and stop smoking project,
Sixfoot's bad back,
Rod, GW's partner,
IamwhatIseem's bad hip,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, BBD, Spoonman, 007, BigBlackDog, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.

Also RIP Muhammad Ali and remember all people and critters in the floods in Texas and Louisiana.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 4, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I can't believe you guys didn't like that joke.  That's funny to me!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 4, 2016)

*Morning folks...
Only have time one cup this morning...
My girlfriend and I have to go to town...
Have tire issues...



 *


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 4, 2016)

Good morning CS!    I'm leaving tomorrow night for my vacation in Newport.  I won't be back until Friday evening/night, but I will be bringing my laptop, so I might pop in but I'll probably be busy (I hope - lol).  I'm really excited.  I really need this vacation.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 4, 2016)

The Fox cubs are scampering around every night, and the mother is bringing them food, but not suckling.
She brought them a bird which I think was a magpie, and one fox cub snatched it and ran off into the bushes with it. So at least one of them had a good meal. Its a shame about the rest of them. I was also sorry for the bird as I used to like to see it flying around.
I met the neighbour in the street and spoke to him about them, and he said there are eight cubs, not seven.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 4, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


No, my response is typically a patronizing pat on the head and a heavy rolling of my eyes.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 4, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


We need a groan button........


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 4, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 4, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 4, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


----------



## boedicca (Jun 4, 2016)

Last night was vv fun.  mr. boe and I went to see Charley Musselwhite at the Freight in downtown Berkeley.   I think we were the youngest peeps there.  I swear, I saw five guys who looked just like Bernie Sanders.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 4, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I gave it a funny.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 4, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



At least someone around here has good taste.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 4, 2016)

I loves me some fried chicken.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 4, 2016)

boedicca said:


> Last night was vv fun.  mr. boe and I went to see Charley Musselwhite at the Freight in downtown Berkeley.   I think we were the youngest peeps there.  I swear, I saw five guys who look just like Bernie Sanders.



One of them probably was.  He's campaigning pretty hard there this weekend.  

It does give some pause for thought though when you go to something you really enjoy like that and do realize everybody else there is a generation younger.  But's that okay.  I am of the opinion that age is just a number.  I just wish I could teach that to my body.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 4, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Last night was vv fun.  mr. boe and I went to see Charley Musselwhite at the Freight in downtown Berkeley.   I think we were the youngest peeps there.  I swear, I saw five guys who look just like Bernie Sanders.
> ...




Some people are old in their twenties.  I really enjoyed the geezer Conga line - they had great moves!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 4, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



We need a thank you and agree button.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 4, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> The Fox cubs are scampering around every night, and the mother is bringing them food, but not suckling.
> She brought them a bird which I think was a magpie, and one fox cub snatched it and ran off into the bushes with it. So at least one of them had a good meal. Its a shame about the rest of them. I was also sorry for the bird as I used to like to see it flying around.
> I met the neighbour in the street and spoke to him about them, and he said there are eight cubs, not seven.



Oh good.  So she is okay.  They'll be ready to be grown up foxes in no time.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 4, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Good morning CS!    I'm leaving tomorrow night for my vacation in Newport.  I won't be back until Friday evening/night, but I will be bringing my laptop, so I might pop in but I'll probably be busy (I hope - lol).  I'm really excited.  I really need this vacation.



Hope you have a great vacation Chris.  We are leaving a week from last Thursday for a mini family vacation with our son, dil, and granddaughter (if the granddaughter isn't working.)  Looking forward to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 4, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning CS!    I'm leaving tomorrow night for my vacation in Newport.  I won't be back until Friday evening/night, but I will be bringing my laptop, so I might pop in but I'll probably be busy (I hope - lol).  I'm really excited.  I really need this vacation.
> ...



Sounds like fun!  I am really looking forward to mine too.  Should be a lot of fun.  We are going to be right near the beach too.  There's a nice little restaurant there with an outdoor patio on the beach too.  It'll be nice and relaxing, and I haven't been on a vacation in forever.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 4, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Our son is renting a van to make the travels a bit more comfortable for us.  They have one of those enormous Jeeps--almost like a Hummer--that sits high off the ground without any running boards or anything, and with Hombre's bad back and hip and my ailing shoulder/arm, it is almost impossible for us to get in and out of it.

And then we are off to see family in Arkansas that live right at the foot of Magazine Mountain in the Ozarks--Magazine Mountain is the highest point in Arkansas.  At 2,753 ft, it actually is a mere hill to us here in New Mexico, but it looks like a mountain there.  All kinds of neat side trips to interesting places all around there.

The only thing is, Havana Ar is a teensy little wide spot in the road--population 372.  Not sure I'll have Wi-Fi anywhere so I may be off the grid for the duration.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 4, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



That sounds great, Foxy!  I'm sure you'll have a wonderful time!


----------



## boedicca (Jun 4, 2016)

Third load of laundry in the washing machine.  Pot of homemade (including the stock) chicken barley soup simmering on the stove.

Life is good.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 4, 2016)

boedicca said:


> I really enjoyed the geezer Conga line - they had great moves!



That is just a faster version of the bathroom shuffle isn't it?


----------



## boedicca (Jun 4, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > I really enjoyed the geezer Conga line - they had great moves!
> ...




They were totally boogey-ing on down in Berkeley town.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 4, 2016)

boedicca said:


> They were totally boogey-ing on down in Berkeley town.



No doubt... I love the Mouth Organ...


----------



## boedicca (Jun 4, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > They were totally boogey-ing on down in Berkeley town.
> ...




It was such an awesome show.   I'd never seen Charley in concert before; I'm trying to see the remaining "classics" while they are still kicking.   A few years ago, we went to a Howlin' Wolf tribute featuring Eddie Shaw and Humbert Sumlin.  So good!  I love the blues.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 4, 2016)

boedicca said:


> I love the blues.



Couple of mid-western blues "legends".

http://siegelschwall.com/

www.*duketumatoe*.com


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 4, 2016)

boedicca said:


> Third load of laundry in the washing machine.  Pot of homemade (including the stock) chicken barley soup simmering on the stove.
> 
> Life is good.



A person is truly a happy person if they are enjoying life doing laundry.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 4, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > I love the blues.
> ...



I never was that much a blues fan--I liked two or three artists--until our daughter got interested and, as an avocation, played bass professionally in a blues band.  So, we got indoctrinated and I do appreciate a lot more blues artists now and can really get into the genre when it is done well.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 4, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Third load of laundry in the washing machine.  Pot of homemade (including the stock) chicken barley soup simmering on the stove.
> ...



I find it rather cathartic.  Having my own washer and dryer in my own house still feels like a luxury.  I hope I never lose that feeling.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 4, 2016)

Oh and when we return from Arkansas, the kids have tickets for us on Friday or Saturday night--not sure which--at the huge Texas melodrama production at Palo Duro Canyon.  That is a really big deal and somehow we've never seen it.  Really looking forward to that.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 4, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Oh and when we return from Arkansas, the kids have tickets for us on Friday or Saturday night--not sure which--at the huge Texas melodrama production at Palo Duro Canyon.  That is a really big deal and somehow we've never seen it.  Really looking forward to that.


Unfortunately this might discourage me from ever going there.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 4, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and when we return from Arkansas, the kids have tickets for us on Friday or Saturday night--not sure which--at the huge Texas melodrama production at Palo Duro Canyon.  That is a really big deal and somehow we've never seen it.  Really looking forward to that.
> ...



Oh I think they probably do a pretty good snake sweep of the seating area before the performance.

Years ago when our son was about five years old, we were picnicing with other family in the Canyon.  Our son with his cousins, all somewhat older than him, had hiked a way up a trail into the side of the canyon wall.  As they started back down, I was using binoculars to watch them and spotted an enormous rattler coiled on the trail below them.  It was about then that all the boys miscalculated the grade and were running down the trail--no way in hell they would be able to stop.  With my heart in my throat I watched every one of the five little boys jump that snake.

Not long after Hombre and I married, we were still living in that vicinity and I had signed up to be a counselor for the church camp--middle school age kids.  The camp was located technically in the northernmost end of the Canyon.   It was a week long camp and we had some of the worst weather west Texas could throw at us that whole week beginning Monday night.  Every night, just about the time the kids would be back in the dorms, it would open up with thunder, lightning, and torrential rains.  And the next morning we had to keep the kids entertained while the camp staff did a complete sweep of the camp to catch and kill all the rattlers that washed down out of the rocks during the night.  They fed them to us for lunch twice that week.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 4, 2016)

Ow. Ouchie.

Got the dresser home (two trips due to getting the drawers first), and roomie and I went to fetch it in MrGs truck since he slept til noon and I wanted it home so I could start work on it.
Veneer. I HATE veneer. Top is all fucked up so I am peeling it off, little at a time. It's a bitch too. Which is why I HATE VENEER. Got half off. Tomorrow I will have to do the other half. Then all the sanding on the 3 pieces I have to paint..which includes the fucking VENEER dresser. Oy. Wrists are all wrapped up in ace bandages for extra support but DAYUM. I'm pooped. I think I will take a nap.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 4, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I was looking up the canyon and pulled up images, that was one of the images.  I know two things, rattlers tend to stay away from people especially where there are lots of people and where you have public venues in rattler country the staff is always on the lookout.  I just have a fear of snakes, growing up in the Orient all snakes are deadly, you kill them before they can kill you.


----------



## SixFoot (Jun 4, 2016)

It fills me with white light to bring two wild beasts together. First "successful" attempt ended badly for Gypsy Also when she went searching for a nipple:



She got a bite and a half for that one and pouted  in a ball for about 10 minutes. Moo-Moo don't play that nanny crap.



Then she tried again. The proper way this time.



And they all napped happily ever after... Until my butt went numb, then the party was over. lol

Welcome to your new home, Gypsy Also.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 4, 2016)

We just got back from Stone Mountain about half an hour ago.  I had never been before.  Not surprisingly, it isn't something I enjoy altogether too much.  Mostly I like seeing the little one having a good time, which she mostly did.  I'm glad I won't be going on their week long trip to Disney later this year, though.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 4, 2016)

I wouldn't go to Disneyland if someone paid me. Too damn busy. Magic Mountain is worse. People. Everywhere. *shudder*


----------



## Kat (Jun 4, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and when we return from Arkansas, the kids have tickets for us on Friday or Saturday night--not sure which--at the huge Texas melodrama production at Palo Duro Canyon.  That is a really big deal and somehow we've never seen it.  Really looking forward to that.
> ...




WOW my stomach lunged when I saw that!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 5, 2016)

Hope everyone is tracking right this AM...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 5, 2016)

Kat said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Rattlesnake roundups--the type that would produce that bucket full--have been a huge controversy in west Texas and other places that have a lot of rattlers.  Some think they are wrong; some think they are necessary.  I tend to think that if we don't bother the snakes they won't bother us.  If they do, then dispatch them as necessary.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 5, 2016)

Good morning everybody.  Short night.  Went to bed late.  Had some trouble staying asleep.  Shoulder and back both woke me several times.  But I feel surprisingly good this morning, so enjoying coffee and then we're off to the early church service and maybe brunch.  The last few anticipation days before vacation.

Of course I still have to clean house in case we croak or something while we're gone and I wouldn't want the family and neighbors to think we live like we usually live.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 5, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> It fills me with white light to bring two wild beasts together. First "successful" attempt ended badly for Gypsy Also when she went searching for a nipple:
> 
> View attachment 77104
> 
> ...



Aww.  That's so cute.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 5, 2016)

Kat said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



If my auntie saw that, she would have a heart attacks.  She even gets creeped out by fake snakes.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 5, 2016)

Good morning CS!  I'm enjoying my coffee and will be here for a while.  Then I have to clean, drop off my keys to my cousin (she will be taking care of bunny), and then start packing for my trip!    Hope everyone is having a pleasant and relaxing Sunday!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## SixFoot (Jun 5, 2016)

I'll try to get a recording of it next time, but Moo-Moo clearly wants to play with Gypsy Also. Right now, it still ends with a hiss the moment they start, but he's coming out of his shell pleasantly quickly. I'd say another week, tops, and they'll be good friends.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 5, 2016)

Found this online........  Those of us in the desert can appreciate the humor. 

*You know you're in the Desert in the summer when  -----*

* 1. * You no longer associate bridges (or rivers) with water.
*2.*  You can say 110 degrees without fainting.
*3.*  You eat chilies to cool off your mouth.
*4.*  You can make instant sun tea.
*5.*  You learn that a seat belt makes a pretty good branding iron.
*6.*  The temperature drops below 95, you feel a bit chilly.
*7.*  You discover that in July, you can drive with only 2 fingers on the steering wheel.
*8.*  You discover that you can get a sunburn through your car's window.
*9.*  You notice the best parking places are determined by shade, not distance.
*10.* Hot water now comes out of both taps.
*11.* It's noon in July, kids are on summer vacation, and not one person is out on the street.
*12.* You can get 3rd degree burns opening your car door.
*13.* No one would dream of not having air-conditioning.
*14.* Your biggest fear when having a bicycle wreck is - "What if I get knocked out and end up lying on the pavement and cook to death."
*15.* You realize that asphalt has a liquid state


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 5, 2016)

michigan22 said:


> hello everyone hope your weekend was good


Nah, it sucked.........  Just kidding......


----------



## OldLady (Jun 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Good morning CS!  I'm enjoying my coffee and will be here for a while.  Then I have to clean, drop off my keys to my cousin (she will be taking care of bunny), and then start packing for my trip!    Hope everyone is having a pleasant and relaxing Sunday!


Safe and Happy Trails!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 5, 2016)

michigan22 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > michigan22 said:
> ...


Glad to hear it.  So far I'm having a great day......  I woke up......


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Good morning CS!  I'm enjoying my coffee and will be here for a while.  Then I have to clean, drop off my keys to my cousin (she will be taking care of bunny), and then start packing for my trip!    Hope everyone is having a pleasant and relaxing Sunday!



Chris have a great time on vaca and don't forget the music...


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 5, 2016)

OldLady said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning CS!  I'm enjoying my coffee and will be here for a while.  Then I have to clean, drop off my keys to my cousin (she will be taking care of bunny), and then start packing for my trip!    Hope everyone is having a pleasant and relaxing Sunday!
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 5, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning CS!  I'm enjoying my coffee and will be here for a while.  Then I have to clean, drop off my keys to my cousin (she will be taking care of bunny), and then start packing for my trip!    Hope everyone is having a pleasant and relaxing Sunday!
> ...



Thanks!  Never would I forget the music!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 5, 2016)

Well, I finished all my chores and my packing.  I'm done WAAAAY too early.  Now I don't have anything to do until 8:00 - 8:30.  That's when we're leaving.  My friend works as a CNA and she had to work today and then has to take care of couple of her own chores and then she will be picking me up at my place and off we go!  I don't have anything to do until then.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Well, I finished all my chores and my packing.  I'm done WAAAAY too early.  Now I don't have anything to do until 8:00 - 8:30.  That's when we're leaving.  My friend works as a CNA and she had to work today and then has to take care of couple of her own chores and then she will be picking me up at my place and off we go!  I don't have anything to do until then.



Well you can always kill time on Facebook or USMB.  

CNA Financial (insurance company) or the nurse certification agency?  The former used to be one of our primary clients and I loved working for them.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 5, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I finished all my chores and my packing.  I'm done WAAAAY too early.  Now I don't have anything to do until 8:00 - 8:30.  That's when we're leaving.  My friend works as a CNA and she had to work today and then has to take care of couple of her own chores and then she will be picking me up at my place and off we go!  I don't have anything to do until then.
> ...



She's a certified nurses aid and works at a nursing home.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 5, 2016)

It just hit 90 degrees, turned the swamp coolers on and only because there isn't much of a breeze outside.  Last year we would turn them on when it hit the low 80s........ with a breeze......


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 5, 2016)

michigan22 said:


> hello everyone hope your weekend was good



Hi michigan22 and welcome to USMB and the Coffee Shop.  Hope you are finding the experience here relatively satisfying, and we're happy you found the Coffee Shop.  One of your fellow Michiganers is a frequent member of the CS family here.  Hope you'll enjoy a refuge here often from the sometimes chaotic environment out there on the rest of the board.

Your first timer's complimentary beverage for a warm summer day.  (Summer doesn't technically begin until June 21, but it definitely is summer here on the high desert.)


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 5, 2016)

michigan22 said:


> hello everyone hope your weekend was good



Welcome.  I read one of your posts in another section of the board.  If you want to make friends, the coffee shop is probably the place you should stick to.  Some of the people on this forum can be pretty rough and they aren't very friendly or nice.    Welcome to USMB and good luck!


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 5, 2016)

Recent project


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 5, 2016)

This is the neighbor's side.  The sun was not cooperating for the other side.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 5, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> View attachment 77178
> 
> Recent project



Beautiful, beautiful Save.

Just out of curiosity, what is your best off the top of your head estimate for a 3' high concrete block (or reasonably similar material) retaining wall, 60 feet long?  It would be replacing vertical railroad ties that are slowly disintegrating?  The raised flower bed extends the full length of our lot.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 5, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 77178
> ...



$2,200 for materials and then $1,500 labor.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 5, 2016)

I was just checking the weather and yikes:  Ernie S. , Sherry and WelfareQueen and anybody else near the Florida gulf coast, especially the Tampa area, looks like tropical storm Colin will be a direct hit.  Lots and LOTS of rain and coastal flooding from the storm surge.  Ya'll get out your waders and water wings.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 5, 2016)

That fence is 32' x 6', not counting the 17" projections on both ends.  The owner is going to hang some flower baskets from those.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 5, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Ugh, that's a lot.  But we may have to bite the bullet and get it done.  Neither Hombre or I are physically able to supply the labor anymore.  

Thanks a lot though.  I thought you would have a ballpark number for me.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 6, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> I was just checking the weather and yikes:  Ernie S. , Sherry and WelfareQueen and anybody else near the Florida gulf coast, especially the Tampa area, looks like tropical storm Colin will be a direct hit.  Lots and LOTS of rain and coastal flooding from the storm surge.  Ya'll get out your waders and water wings.


We've been getting outer bands of rain since Friday afternoon, but it looks like we're about out of it now


----------



## Gracie (Jun 6, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Well, I finished all my chores and my packing.  I'm done WAAAAY too early.  Now I don't have anything to do until 8:00 - 8:30.  That's when we're leaving.  My friend works as a CNA and she had to work today and then has to take care of couple of her own chores and then she will be picking me up at my place and off we go!  I don't have anything to do until then.


Sounds like the beginning of a Thelma and Louise outting, lol. Don't stop at any bars!


----------



## Gracie (Jun 6, 2016)

Foggy here again, but we had a bit of sun this late afternoon. I sat in the lounge chair and wound up zonking out for half an hour. Fog woke me up. The warm sun was gone and I got wet from the dew.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 6, 2016)

Morning folks

Bottom's up


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 6, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> I was just checking the weather and yikes:  Ernie S. , Sherry and WelfareQueen and anybody else near the Florida gulf coast, especially the Tampa area, looks like tropical storm Colin will be a direct hit.  Lots and LOTS of rain and coastal flooding from the storm surge.  Ya'll get out your waders and water wings.




Hi Foxy.....


Yep.....It's hitting now (about 9am EDT).  The main force of the storm is hitting just south of Tampa Bay.  Sarasota is right in the epicenter.  We're about 30 miles north of Tampa and we're expected to get about half the rain of those further south.  

Right now for us 3-4 inches of rain and winds gusting to 25mph.  The folks further south are supposed to get it much worse.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 6, 2016)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I was just checking the weather and yikes:  Ernie S. , Sherry and WelfareQueen and anybody else near the Florida gulf coast, especially the Tampa area, looks like tropical storm Colin will be a direct hit.  Lots and LOTS of rain and coastal flooding from the storm surge.  Ya'll get out your waders and water wings.
> ...



Oh good.  Sound like you won't get totally flooded out.  Stay dry.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 6, 2016)

Gracie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I finished all my chores and my packing.  I'm done WAAAAY too early.  Now I don't have anything to do until 8:00 - 8:30.  That's when we're leaving.  My friend works as a CNA and she had to work today and then has to take care of couple of her own chores and then she will be picking me up at my place and off we go!  I don't have anything to do until then.
> ...





Gracie said:


> Foggy here again, but we had a bit of sun this late afternoon. I sat in the lounge chair and wound up zonking out for half an hour. Fog woke me up. The warm sun was gone and I got wet from the dew.



I don't think of your area having that kind of humidity but then again San Francisco fog is legendary so it stands to reason that other coastal  areas would not be immune.  I have just not personally seen it when  I have been out there.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 6, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


You have to figure your costs will most likely be 10% to 20% cheaper out here, especially labor.  Stone is more readily available and cheaper here than in the midwest or back east but I could be wrong.

Here's a link to five Albuquerque Landscapers where you can get free quotes.  

5 Best Retaining Wall Builders - Albuquerque NM | HomeAdvisor


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 6, 2016)

My brother's dog Teddy spent the weekend with Daisy the Mutt and me.  Teddy, compared to Daisy is...a challenge.  Sunday morning is a time of rest and relaxation at the luxurious Pimplebutt Estate.  I usually roll out of bed around 9:00 am, shower, dress and make breakfast.  And Sunday breakfasts are my favorite as I have the time to fry bacon, scramble eggs, toast bagels, squeeze orange juice and brew up a fresh pot of coffee.  Compare that to Monday breakfasts which are generally consumed at the steering wheel of my company truck and consist of a banana and a bottle of skim milk.

Daisy comes into the Great Hall about half way through Face the Nation and is content to crawl upon my lap and nap until the Sunday yak shows are over.  Then we get some chicken jerky dog treats in my hip pocket, get the dog collar snapped in place and go down the steps to the garage.  "Up! up! up!" and Daisy hops into the passenger seat.  The door goes up, the engine is started and by 11:30 we are on our way to the park.

This Sunday passed, I got a face full of Teddy kisses at 6:30 am.  I arose, slipped on my bedroom slippers, affixed Teddy's collar and put him on the lead which is screwed into the fertile soil of my front lawn.  "What the hell?" I muttered as I staggered into the kitchen and put the kettle on the boil.  Within three minutes I heard Teddy yapping to come back inside.  He had broken the steel cable lead he was tied to and was dragging it around the front lawn.

He bounded inside and took his place on my lap, an uncomfortable place for me as he out weighs Daisy by 20 pounds.  The kettle was whistling and I made coffee in my French press.  I slid a bagel into the toaster and got the cream cheese from the icebox.  No Sunday news shows were on that time of the morning and I dare not go down to the corner store to buy the Sunday papers.  I scrolled through the iPad for some news and chewed on my bagel.

At 9:00, I watched CBS Sunday morning, then Face the Nation.  I let Teddy out again.

Daisy reliably stumbled out of the bedroom at 10:30 blinking her eyes like a toad in a rainstorm, oblivious to Teddy's early rising.  While Teddy was outside, she crawled upon my lap for reassurance that she was still the queen pooch of Pimplebutt.

The chicken jerky treats went into my hip pocket, collars were affixed to dog necks.  "Up! up! up!" and everyone was in the car to go to the park.

When walking Daisy, the routine is; I park.  I open the door.  Daisy hops out and goes to her favorite spot to pee.  I begin the walk, tearing the strips of chicken jerky treats into bits the size of postage stamps.  Daisy runs along side, occasionally spotting a squirrel and gives chase.  She hops her front legs against the back of my knee to remind me she is right there and would enjoy a chicken snack.  She sees a group of kids and runs to them to show off.  They Ohh and Aww and are delighted by her antics.

With Teddy, I first have to get him into his harness, no small feat as he lays down and melts into the ground, rolls over and paws my arms preventing me from getting his front legs in place and snapping the clip that secures the harness.  Then I put his leash on the harness.  Then I hang on for dear life.  Walking him is like horizontally flying a kite.  back and forth across the path he goes, barking at little kids on bicycles, other dogs, joggers and any other stimulant he sees.  It's exhausting.

But I'm a dog guy and as any dog guy knows, it's the love of the pet that enables tolerance for the pet.  Teddy is never worse for wear after a weekend with me.  If only I could say the same.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 6, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> My brother's dog Teddy spent the weekend with Daisy the Mutt and me.  Teddy, compared to Daisy is...a challenge.  Sunday morning is a time of rest and relaxation at the luxurious Pimplebutt Estate.  I usually roll out of bed around 9:00 am, shower, dress and make breakfast.  And Sunday breakfasts are my favorite as I have the time to fry bacon, scramble eggs, toast bagels, squeeze orange juice and brew up a fresh pot of coffee.  Compare that to Monday breakfasts which are generally consumed at the steering wheel of my company truck and consist of a banana and a bottle of skim milk.
> 
> Daisy comes into the Great Hall about half way through Face the Nation and is content to crawl upon my lap and nap until the Sunday yak shows are over.  Then we get some chicken jerky dog treats in my hip pocket, get the dog collar snapped in place and go down the steps to the garage.  "Up! up! up!" and Daisy hops into the passenger seat.  The door goes up, the engine is started and by 11:30 we are on our way to the park.
> 
> ...



Such a visual picture you  paint Nosmo.  I can relate.   Next week Carly, the mini doxie, will be coming to live with us for roughly six months.  Sally, the Shih Tzu, who also frequently stays with us accepts our routine and, except for twice daily walks she insists on--she doesn't do that at her home but only at our house--she effortlessly blends into the family here..  Carly not so much.  But we are dog and cat people and we'll manage.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 6, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Thanks.   I notice a couple of those guys only have one review.  Another of tem we have had a less than satisfactory experience with.  I might check out one or two of them, but I prefer to go with recommendations of people we know who know who to recommend.  We had to take one landscaper to court to get him to do the job right.

The problem with the free sites is that a lot of the recommendations you see that produce the ratings can be manufactured by friends and relatives of the contractor.  But at any rate, at least your list gives me an idea of who specializes in retaining walls.

A stone wall would be really pretty but I'm pretty sure that would be more expensive than concrete blocks.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 6, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > My brother's dog Teddy spent the weekend with Daisy the Mutt and me.  Teddy, compared to Daisy is...a challenge.  Sunday morning is a time of rest and relaxation at the luxurious Pimplebutt Estate.  I usually roll out of bed around 9:00 am, shower, dress and make breakfast.  And Sunday breakfasts are my favorite as I have the time to fry bacon, scramble eggs, toast bagels, squeeze orange juice and brew up a fresh pot of coffee.  Compare that to Monday breakfasts which are generally consumed at the steering wheel of my company truck and consist of a banana and a bottle of skim milk.
> ...


I wonder what is in your neighborhood that makes Sally insist on walks?

I notice Daisy stopping at regular stops to sniff the messages left by other dogs.  Then she lifts both hind legs simultaneously, doing a dog handstand, as she leaves messages of her own.  In my imagination, she is telling other dogs that she was here, she's healthy and she wishes them the best of luck against the squirrels.

I'm often asked if she's a Maltipoo or a Cockapoo.  "No" I reply "She's all 'poo'".  Goldendoodles, Labradoodles, Cockapoos, Maltipoos.  The common denominator is the poodle.  All these other dog owners want the characteristics of the poodle in their dog.  Why not just get the common, base alloy?

Poodles are whip smart, athletic, friendly to a fault, hypoallergenic, non-shedders, playful, loyal and loving.  Just about everything but intimidating.  They can lay as comfortably as a cat on your lap, alert you to any distress outside, do tricks the young folks call 'awesome' and come when they are called.  What else could you ask of a dog?

Plus, they pee like this:


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 6, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I didn't read it, just posted it.  There are also the interlocking blocks that don't require mortar to hold them in place saving you some extra work and money, the key to a long lasting, well constructed retaining wall is the base and proper drainage behind the wall as well as some form of buried reinforcement if the wall is high enough.






With a slightly back leaning short wall, buried reinforcement (deadmen) are redundant.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 6, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


That's the system I had installed as both a retaining wall along the driveway and the foundation of my new front porch.  The crew had bobcat excavators, pneumatic compactors and twenty year old back muscles.  I got nothin' like that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 6, 2016)

Nosmo King, rather than quote all that again, I'll just answer your question:  what is in our neighborhood that makes Sally insist on walks?

The answer is Hombre.  He is willing to take her on walks and she loves it.  I won't do as the dog walker--I've tried.  She wants me to feed her, cuddle her, comfort her when she is frightened by thunder, give her treats.  But Hombre is supposed to take her on walks.  It's really pretty funny.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 6, 2016)

QUESTION:  Does anybody else ever have trouble getting this site to work?  Every now and then, especially if I use the quote function, it is like trying to type in molasses--it takes forever for each letter to show up on the page and there are periods nothing shows up.  Every function is slow or non working.

I post occasionally on four other message boards, on Twitter, Facebook, and other sites and don't have this problem on any of those.  Any ideas?

Note:  typing this post, however, all is working as it should.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 6, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> I didn't read it, just posted it.  There are also the interlocking blocks that don't require mortar to hold them in place saving you some extra work and money, the key to a long lasting, well constructed retaining wall is the base and proper drainage behind the wall as well as some form of buried reinforcement if the wall is high enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do tell?   

Should bury the first course too....


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 6, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't read it, just posted it.  There are also the interlocking blocks that don't require mortar to hold them in place saving you some extra work and money, the key to a long lasting, well constructed retaining wall is the base and proper drainage behind the wall as well as some form of buried reinforcement if the wall is high enough.
> ...


Duh, I already knew you would know that.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 6, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> QUESTION:  Does anybody else ever have trouble getting this site to work?  Every now and then, especially if I use the quote function, it is like trying to type in molasses--it takes forever for each letter to show up on the page and there are periods nothing shows up.  Every function is slow or non working.
> 
> I post occasionally on four other message boards, on Twitter, Facebook, and other sites and don't have this problem on any of those.  Any ideas?
> 
> Note:  typing this post, however, all is working as it should.


Only on rare occasions, I think it's when the site is doing upgrades and or backups.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 6, 2016)

3.5' x 60' =  210; translates to 287 concrete landscape block.  Good ones run about $6/block.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 6, 2016)

It's one of those days where it might rain at any minute.  There's a col breeze from the west and the Norwegian Maples are showing the silver underside of their leaves.  Grandpa always said that portended rain.  Cows laying in a group, his trick knee and leaves fluttering upside down were all good barometers for Grandpa.

It would be a great day to blow some of the stink out of the house, had I had the chance to scrub the window screens and wash the windows before I installed them.  Fantastic weather Monday through Friday to be followed by steady rain from Saturday morning until Sunday night kind of cramps my style.  But the rain is making the corn grow, making for a bumper crop of apples and causing lawns all around town to practically glow in green.

Muddy paw prints have decorated my car upholstery.  Bird poop speckles the paint.  Mud splatters highlight the wheel wells and fenders. The windows are open here at the office and the diesel trucks are farting as they slow down to make the curve on the highway just outside.

Next weekend is the 49th annual Tri-State Pottery Festival.  49 years.  I clearly remember the first one.  There were displays of ceramic ware from the four major potteries here in town.  Commemorative plates, tea cups, saucers and ash trays were made.  Yeah.  Ash trays.

There were displays from local vendors offering home improvements, personal services and restaurants.  The first ever Pottery Olympics were held.  A big parade topped off Saturday night followed by fireworks.  An amusement ride contractor set up a Ferris Wheel and a carrousel and a Tilt-A-Whirl.  Lemon shakes and French fries and hot sausage sandwiches were served.  Ed and Wendy King, Pittsburgh radio personalities from KDKA were there.

The Pottery Festival   still has the rides and the food and the Pottery Olympics.  But today rather than four local potteries, there are only two.  We'll see the new Fiestaware color options from Homer Laughlin China and some commercial ware from Hall China.  But Taylor Smith and Taylor (TS&T) and Sterling China are only distant memories now.  How ya gonna make 'em eat from china once they have seen Correl?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 6, 2016)

Against my better judgment, and experience during decades of marriage to him, I'm going shopping with Hombre.  





Catch ya'll later.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 6, 2016)

No humidity. Just fog. We are in June Gloom month.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 6, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Against my better judgment, and experience during decades of marriage to him, I'm going shopping with Hombre.
> 
> View attachment 77256
> 
> Catch ya'll later.


This dog's eyes betray his emotions.  Resentment and humiliation.

I'm not anthropomorphizing this poor dog, but a lot can be gleaned by his woeful expression.

The dog groomer who has trimmed the wool from Daisy for the passed seven years knows not to gild the lily.  No bows, not even a bandana. Just a wash, cut and pedicure followed by a ten and a twenty from my wallet.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 6, 2016)

Considering picking up a dreamcatcher.............


----------



## OldLady (Jun 6, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> QUESTION:  Does anybody else ever have trouble getting this site to work?  Every now and then, especially if I use the quote function, it is like trying to type in molasses--it takes forever for each letter to show up on the page and there are periods nothing shows up.  Every function is slow or non working.
> 
> I post occasionally on four other message boards, on Twitter, Facebook, and other sites and don't have this problem on any of those.  Any ideas?
> 
> Note:  typing this post, however, all is working as it should.


I didn't have trouble today, but it has happened frequently.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 6, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Against my better judgment, and experience during decades of marriage to him, I'm going shopping with Hombre.
> ...





Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Against my better judgment, and experience during decades of marriage to him, I'm going shopping with Hombre.
> ...



I'm pretty sure that photo consisted of a wiglet or something placed on the dog's head or it may be photo shopped.  He obviously doesn't have enough hair to wrap around those big curlers like that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 6, 2016)

Back from Walmart.  We started out to buy Hombre a shirt and summer house slippers (for Father's Day and our upcoming trip) and a box of 22 ammo.  We came home with no slippers or ammo but we did get him a beautiful red Wrangler shirt plus four tee shirts, a bath mat for the guest bathroom, exercise weights, four small bowls we'll use for nuts and fruit, and a new Panasonic wireless telephone system for the house.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 6, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> QUESTION:  Does anybody else ever have trouble getting this site to work?  Every now and then, especially if I use the quote function, it is like trying to type in molasses--it takes forever for each letter to show up on the page and there are periods nothing shows up.  Every function is slow or non working.
> 
> I post occasionally on four other message boards, on Twitter, Facebook, and other sites and don't have this problem on any of those.  Any ideas?
> 
> Note:  typing this post, however, all is working as it should.


[waving hand vigorously]


----------



## Sherry (Jun 6, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Yeah, so far only a few isolated areas with some flooding. It looks like our area will escape any significant consequences from the storm. The ground certainly did need a good soaking, so thankful for that. I hope everyone else stays safe.


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 7, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
Mr. And Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Gracie's eye surgery and stop smoking project,
Sixfoot's bad back,
Rod, GW's partner,
IamwhatIseem's bad hip,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, BBD, Spoonman, 007, BigBlackDog, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 7, 2016)

I MIGHT...and I mean MIGHT...have some good news. Maybe.
We have to hook up the house to the city sewer system. It's gonna cost 3 to 6 thousand to do it. Now, the roof that was just put on and cost 8K is when the landlord said he wanted his house back. He was pissed. Not at us..at life in general due to illness and money coming out of his wallet at his old age and in general...wanting his house back. So...having to tell him today that the contractor dude needed to appraise the cost of hooking this house up, bypassing the septic tank, tearing up the front yard, knocking down the fence to do it, etc AND the estimate of 3 to 6K....kinda freaked me out. Well, not kinda. DID freak me out. So I have been on pins and needles all day...worrying. Not including that and the crap going on "out there" in usmb, it's been a BAD day. However....I did tell him not long ago. And I told him if we could dig the ditch ourselves to save him money, we would, but we can't. Too damn old. And then there is the septic tank to figure out what to do with. And the money involved. And if we can..we can help him in any way we possibly can because yes, it IS his house...but it's been our house too for 11 years...so...what can we do to help? I said I had 3 pieces of furniture I am trying to get painted once my flare up settles down and I might be able to dig up 500 bucks but if he wants his house back I have to have that 500 bucks to find something else so...what does he want us to do? We want to stay...we love this house. We love this town. It's home. How can we help him AND us? And he said "You offer to help, although you are struggling even now to stay in my house, means more to me than anything else you could have said. You continue to do what you have always done for my home. I will take care of the sewer thing and IF I need extra help, I will tell you. Until then, IF it ever is needed, then I know where you are. Sleep well. Don't worry".

I think 2 tons have been lifted off my shoulders. I THINK we are going to be able to stay! Well, at least until he dies, anyway. Then his family will tell us to get out. But until then......whew! But I stay paranoid so....I won't know until the sewer is done and silence from him.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 7, 2016)

Morning CS's  

 *SEARCH & RESCUE DOGS*

Last known 9/11 search-and-rescue dog dies in Texas | Fox News

Last known surviving 9/11 search and rescue dog laid to rest


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 7, 2016)

Fox photo'ing has taken a new turn. Now the mother plays with the cubs instead of suckling them. Here is a shot I got at 5am this morning. I am wondering what will happen when the cubs get older. With eight cubs and two adults I am thinking they will start fighting for space. Should get some good shots of that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 7, 2016)

Good morning everybody.  A beautiful day here despite unusual tornadic weather in the area last evening--not in Albuquerque however.  We're still in vacation anticipation mode here--Hombre is off to get the car checked over (it's six-month checkup), go to the bank, buy some socket extenders to accommodate a couple of the new phone sets, etc.  I'm deciding whether to do the final laundry today or wait until tomorrow.  Still need to mop the kitchen floor.

Our phone rings four times before it goes to voice mail, so it is handy to be able to get to the phone before that fourth ring.  Our old hand sets--16 years old--no longer hold a charge and to get to the good phones in the office sometimes took more than four rings.    So anyway we are enjoying our new toy.

Hope everybody is having a good Tuesday.  Today is one of those days that so far, all is well.

.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 7, 2016)

Happy Tuesday everyone !


----------



## peach174 (Jun 7, 2016)

Tomorrow we have a guy coming to give us an estimate for a new high end central air and heating unit with installation.
Our old swamp cooler does not work very well at all.
We are figuring on around 10,000.00 or so. We will know for certain by tomorrow afternoon when he comes by.
This is going to be nice having a air conditioner because the swamp cooler does not work well at all in the rain.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 7, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Tomorrow we have a guy coming to give us an estimate for a new high end central air and heating unit with installation.
> Our old swamp cooler does not work very well at all.
> We are figuring on around 10,000.00 or so. We will know for certain by tomorrow afternoon when he comes by.
> This is going to be nice having a air conditioner because the swamp cooler does not work well at all in the rain.



We love our Master Cool that is a high end swamp cooler.  But it would be nice to have both furnace and a/c during the transition months between winter and summer--with our system you have to shut down one when the other is fired up for service.

For sure refrigerated air has some benefits over the swamp cooler, but we sure don't miss the $200+ electric bills we had in Kansas.  Even our oversize Master Cool only uses $25 to $50 max per month of electricity even when it is running at maximum.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 7, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Tomorrow we have a guy coming to give us an estimate for a new high end central air and heating unit with installation.
> ...




It's a plus for us because our bills are over 360.00 a month in the winter. 
200.00 year round would be very nice.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 7, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Tomorrow we have a guy coming to give us an estimate for a new high end central air and heating unit with installation.
> Our old swamp cooler does not work very well at all.
> We are figuring on around 10,000.00 or so. We will know for certain by tomorrow afternoon when he comes by.
> This is going to be nice having a air conditioner because the swamp cooler does not work well at all in the rain.


Swamp coolers require a dry environment to work properly, if the outside humidity gets over 35% it's ability to cool is effectively negated.  Swamp coolers also only cool the house about 10 - 15 degrees cooler than the outside temp so if it's up in the high 90s, low 100s the house is warm. 
What I'd like is both AC and evaporative systems installed, electronic damper control to switch from one to the other as needed.


----------



## Againsheila (Jun 7, 2016)

Cruise is over...  Had great fun.  GW is a wonderful host.  Took a goodie bag I thought was appropriate, I was out goodie bagged.  GW gave us all kinds of cheese and fish and wine and Alaskan sweatshirts, etc.  That on top of taking us all over the place,  GW is a great host.  Thank you so much for making our trip one never to forget.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 7, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> Cruise is over...  Had great fun.  GW is a wonderful host.  Took a goodie bag I thought was appropriate, I was out goodie bagged.  GW gave us all kinds of cheese and fish and wine and Alaskan sweatshirts, etc.  That on top of taking us all over the place,  GW is a great host.  Thank you so much for making our trip one never to forget.


Tolja! GW rocks! Did ya give him a hug for me?
And did ya take pics while sightseeing? Hope so cuz I wanna see!


----------



## Againsheila (Jun 7, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Cruise is over...  Had great fun.  GW is a wonderful host.  Took a goodie bag I thought was appropriate, I was out goodie bagged.  GW gave us all kinds of cheese and fish and wine and Alaskan sweatshirts, etc.  That on top of taking us all over the place,  GW is a great host.  Thank you so much for making our trip one never to forget.
> ...



Yep, gave hug, took pics.  Haven't uploaded them to the computer yet.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 7, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> Cruise is over...  Had great fun.  GW is a wonderful host.  Took a goodie bag I thought was appropriate, I was out goodie bagged.  GW gave us all kinds of cheese and fish and wine and Alaskan sweatshirts, etc.  That on top of taking us all over the place,  GW is a great host.  Thank you so much for making our trip one never to forget.



I still regret that GW and we missed each other when he came through Albuquerque.  But maybe another time.  Glad you had a great time though Sheila.  We still remember how great our Alaskan cruise was.  They really are memorable vacations.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 7, 2016)

Quick meal if anyone is interested.  
Took a pound of breakfast sausage, cooked it crumbled.
1 bag frozen cut green beans (I'd use mixed veggies but the wife refuses to eat peas).
About 2 cups leftover white rice.
Cooked the sausage, added rice and green beans with a tsp of oil.  Added about a Tbsp of onion powder, tsp of ground ginger, a little extra salt and pepper and a quarter tsp garlic powder.  
Sauteed the whole till everything was hot.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 7, 2016)

Sounds delish, but the only sausage I have in the fridge is the maple. I don't think that would go well.
And I too refuse to eat peas. Yuck! Maybe replace it with brocoli?


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 7, 2016)

Swamp coolers?  Like you guys have a swamp within a hundred miles.  Nice that you pay $50 a month so frogs can be in a climate controlled environment though.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 7, 2016)

They thought it was funny.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 7, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> Cruise is over...  Had great fun.  GW is a wonderful host.  Took a goodie bag I thought was appropriate, I was out goodie bagged.  GW gave us all kinds of cheese and fish and wine and Alaskan sweatshirts, etc.  That on top of taking us all over the place,  GW is a great host.  Thank you so much for making our trip one never to forget.


You all are welcome!!!  Most of the stuff was home-made (except the hoodies...hope they fit).  I thought the red baseball cap and purple hoodie might work out for you, Sheila.  Hope Mr. Sheila's goodies worked out for him.  Let me know whether y'all survive the goodies!  I enjoyed spending the day with you guys.  It was my first real day off in...I cannot recall.  Luvs ya, Sheila!  And if Mr. Sheila ever has some pics to sell, let me know.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 7, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Sounds delish, but the only sausage I have in the fridge is the maple. I don't think that would go well.
> And I too refuse to eat peas. Yuck! Maybe replace it with brocoli?


My dad always said anything that shade of green (peas, avocados, etc) weren't meant for human consumption.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 7, 2016)

Oh, I love avocados though! But yeah...I ain't no rabbit so yer dad is semi right, lol.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 7, 2016)

Stick the peas under the table for the dog they said.

No dog I said, lots of peas.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 7, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Oh, I love avocados though! But yeah...I ain't no rabbit so yer dad is semi right, lol.



What, no lettuce?

Peas and avocados are both gross.  I'm good with your broccoli suggestion from earlier.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 7, 2016)

People, people, people...
Peas are good for you...
put hair on your chest...


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 7, 2016)

You want to talk bad about a vegetable...
Okra sucks wind...
Slimy as snot on a doorknob...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 7, 2016)

Don't need no hair on my chest...and okra is almost a snotty as fresh oysters!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 8, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> You want to talk bad about a vegetable...
> Okra sucks wind...
> Slimy as snot on a doorknob...
> 
> View attachment 77418



This is the way okra is to be eaten.  Nothing slimy about it and one of the most flavorful veggies ever. . . .


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 8, 2016)

Good night all.  I really do love you guys.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 8, 2016)

I can tolerate fried okra, but I wouldn't choose it.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 8, 2016)

Here's mud in your eye!!! 

For those folks that are age deprived and don't know the sound and aroma of a percolated pot of coffee. This was the sound and smell of hauling your butt out of bed just about everywhere.

Starbucks my a#@

History of the Coffee Maker


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 8, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Wow.  Why would gas and electricity be so much more expensive there?  Especially in the winter when your winters aren't all that cold?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 8, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Here's mud in your eye!!!
> 
> For those folks that are age deprived and don't know the sound and aroma of a percolated pot of coffee. This was the sound and smell of hauling your butt out of bed just about everywhere.
> 
> ...



I had a percolator just like that when Hombre and I first married.  Made the world's best coffee.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 8, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> I can tolerate fried okra, but I wouldn't choose it.



And when it is available, I'll order it every single time.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 8, 2016)

Good morning everybody.  I don't know where this is, but if you live there, you're gonna die tomorrow:


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 8, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  I don't know where this is, but if you live there, you're gonna die tomorrow:



Fox 42 is in Omaha, Nebraska.  Too bad the popcorn crop isn't further along.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 8, 2016)

Absolutely despise okra in any way shape or form, love guacamole (avocados) and like peas.  Oh and maple is for pancakes and waffles, not meats of any kind, that's disgusting.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 8, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Stick the peas under the table for the dog they said.
> 
> No dog I said, lots of peas.



As a kid I was not allowed to leave the table until I had eaten my lima beans.  And since they turned my stomach and I was sure I would throw up if I ate one, I hid a lot of them under the dining room rug.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 8, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Absolutely despise okra in any way shape or form, love guacamole (avocados) and like peas.  Oh and maple is for pancakes and waffles, not meats of any kind, that's disgusting.



I can eat English peas but would not intentionally choose them.  Love black eyed peas though.  Avocados are okay, especially in guacamole, but I am not overly fond of that.  Agree maple does not belong in meat. 

And anybody who doesn't like well seasoned and perfectly breaded and fried okra is just. . . well. . .deprived.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 8, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> I can tolerate fried okra, but I wouldn't choose it.



But from you, the world's pickiest eater, that's a ringing endorsement for fried okra.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 8, 2016)

I tried a raw oyster once when I was 20.......  Like swallowing a massive wad of snot.  I almost blew my groceries.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 8, 2016)

I always wonder what the people who first ate some of this stuff were thinking.  Oh, that snail just left a slimy trail across the rock.  I wonder if he would taste good without the shell?

Gee, these shells are hard to get apart, but when you do there is a gelatinous mass I could choke down! 

Hmmm...octopus looks like rubber, feels like rubber, probably tastes like steak?


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 8, 2016)

Don't see a lot of breaded bacon do you?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 8, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Don't see a lot of breaded bacon do you?


Well yes...... sorta......


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 8, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> I always wonder what the people who first ate some of this stuff were thinking.  Oh, that snail just left a slimy trail across the rock.  I wonder if he would taste good without the shell?
> 
> Gee, these shells are hard to get apart, but when you do there is a gelatinous mass I could choke down!
> 
> Hmmm...octopus looks like rubber, feels like rubber, probably tastes like steak?



Or the first guy who decided to eat the hard shelled thing that fell out of the chicken's butt?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 8, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> I tried a raw oyster once when I was 20.......  Like swallowing a massive wad of snot.  I almost blew my groceries.



I don't eat anything I can eat without swallowing.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 8, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I tried a raw oyster once when I was 20.......  Like swallowing a massive wad of snot.  I almost blew my groceries.
> ...



What about Jello?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 8, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



You have to swallow Jello.  But that raw oyster, it just slides right down without any effort from me.  Not for me thanks.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 8, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I've never tried oysters.  I was guessing that Jello might be similar.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 8, 2016)

Yesterday we hit the upper 90s, by the time the sun went down t-storms moved through and dropped the temp down to 89, at that temp with the strong breeze we shut off the swamp coolers and were quite comfortable........  From today through Friday it's supposed to hit the low 100s.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 8, 2016)

Every time I think of jello anymore I think of this........


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 8, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Every time I think of jello anymore I think of this........



That was not part of my human experience to this point.  Not sure if I should thank you or ask for a refund.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 8, 2016)

I was wondering why I liked you folks...

I figured it out...

Most of you are nucking futs...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 8, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> I was wondering why I liked you folks...
> 
> I figured it out...
> 
> Most of you are nucking futs...



Thank you kindly sir.  That's why we like you too.  You fit right in.


----------



## Againsheila (Jun 8, 2016)

Okay, I gotta say, this mead GW gave me is strong...one glass and I feel, well, I wouldn't drive like this.....Thanks GW, this is great stuff.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 8, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> Okay, I gotta say, this mead GW gave me is strong...one glass and I feel, well, I wouldn't drive like this.....Thanks GW, this is great stuff.



And you got it through customs?  Oh wait, you probably didn't stop over in Canada since you cruised both ways.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 8, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> I was wondering why I liked you folks...
> 
> I figured it out...
> 
> Most of you are nucking futs...


Normal people are strange........


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 8, 2016)

I went to one of my seven year old grandnephew's baseball games yesterday.  I had a couple thoughts spring to mind.  First, I was impressed by the energy of these kids!  Boundless, limitless energy in everything they did.  So much human energy that I swear I could see it radiating from them like shimmering cosmic rays.  They run EVERYWHERE!  I, by comparison, meander everywhere.  If the building caught fire, I would stroll from the scene.

The ball attracts kids as moths to a porch light.  A shallow pop fly to left field drew the left fielder,the third baseman, the center fielder, the short stop, the second baseman, the right fielder.  No body got under it to make the catch, but the team made an effort.

Once a ball is released to the team taking the field between innings, everyone wants it thrown to them.  "Aiden! Jhett!  Connor!  Maddox!  Cooper!"  Everyone called for the ball to be thrown their way.  And these are first names.  Not a Dan or a Dave or a Jim or a Jeff among them.  Hell, for all I know, there might have been a kid named Listerine or Ajax on the diamond.

The opposing team was sponsored by a local chain of conveinence stores.  Sheetz.  Before they left the dugout, I could hear the team shout "One! Two! Three! Sheetz!"  I wonder what the team sponsored by Steinberg and Steinberg Financial Services L.L.C. shouts?

But above all else was fun.  Giggles of glee, laughs of pure delight.  They were having fun, alright.  And while they cannot completely shed all that energy, they were doing their level best not to conserve it.

I mentioned the verve of the players to my sister-in-law who gently reminded me that I have over fifty years on those kids.  Ah! Youth!  Why hast thou forsaken me?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 8, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> Okay, I gotta say, this mead GW gave me is strong...one glass and I feel, well, I wouldn't drive like this.....Thanks GW, this is great stuff.


Oh, did I tell you that the mead a strong-ish, Sheila?  (Depending on what it's made with, my mead runs between 9% and 14% alcohol content.)  Good thing about it, though, no hangover!  Which version have you tried?


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 8, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Every time I think of jello anymore I think of this........



I've watched that movie a few times with the little one.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 8, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Every time I think of jello anymore I think of this........
> ...


Now when I tell my life story (especially to government officials ) I emulate Gallaxhar.......


----------



## Againsheila (Jun 8, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I gotta say, this mead GW gave me is strong...one glass and I feel, well, I wouldn't drive like this.....Thanks GW, this is great stuff.
> ...



The Strawberry....


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 9, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Gracie's fur friend Karma,
Mr. And Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Gracie's eye surgery and stop smoking project,
Sixfoot's bad back,
Rod, GW's partner,
IamwhatIseem's bad hip,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, BBD, Spoonman, 007, BigBlackDog, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.

View from the top of Magazine Mountain, highest point in Arkansas where Foxfyre and Hombre will be for the next several days.

.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 9, 2016)

Morning everyone...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 9, 2016)

Morning all.  Hombre and I are off to Texas so I won't be on much today if at all.  Will try to check in one more time before we leave for Arkansas.  I seriously doubt I will have access to Wi-Fi there so may be off the grid for a few days but never fear.  I'm fine.  And will appreciate all of you holding the fort here.


----------



## Marianne (Jun 9, 2016)

Morning


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 9, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Morning all.  Hombre and I are off to Texas so I won't be on much today if at all.  Will try to check in one more time before we leave for Arkansas.  I seriously doubt I will have access to Wi-Fi there so may be off the grid for a few days but never fear.  I'm fine.  And will appreciate all of you holding the fort here.


Ar kansas?  Wifi? I think they're still using pony express.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 9, 2016)

Marianne said:


> Morning


----------



## peach174 (Jun 9, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




We have an all Electric House and we use space heaters for each room.
It gets very cold here in the winter, down to the low teens at night.
We can't get gas, no pipes from the city.
Some out here have propane, but that gets even more expensive, around 250.00 every two weeks to fill a large 500 gal. tank.
Most around here have woodstoves.   We did also until we got to old to do it, mesquite is a very hard, very heavy wood.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 9, 2016)

I woke up at 1:00 a.m. this morning because I slept wrong and the left side of my neck is very sore and painful.
I can't look to my left.
I am going to have to put a heating pad on it because nothing is helping with the pain right now.
See you all later.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 9, 2016)

peach174 said:


> I woke up at 1:00 a.m. this morning because I slept wrong and the left side of my neck is very sore and painful.
> I can't look to my left.
> I am going to have to put a heating pad on it because nothing is helping with the pain right now.
> See you all later.


Ice it first, ten minutes on, twenty minutes off for the first day.  The heating pad will give temporary relief but a pulled muscle is inflamed and heat will make it more inflamed so it will take longer to heal.   
Bio-Freeze is essentially ice in a spray can, it's COLD!!!  In the past my doc sprayed the pulled muscle then stretched it out (turning your head and slowely looking up and down).  I have the wife do that for me now and in 5 minutes the pull is gone.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 9, 2016)

Haven't had the money or energy to keep up with keeping the pool as clean as I should, pool chemicals ain't cheap so I have green, yellow and black algae.  Yesterday hit it with PH reducer, the PH was through the roof, last night I picked up the rest of what I needed, just finished brushing the pool, backwashing and rinsing it.  When I finished brushing it the water was a lovely shade of green.......  Added double the chlorine and in about an hour I'll vacuum it, rebackwash and rinse plus the PH is creeping back up so I'll have to add some more reducer.  Later I'll have to look to buying a phosphate treatment as I'm betting the phosphate level is high which tends to negate the effects of the chlorine, feed the algae and raise the PH levels.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 9, 2016)

Here is a shot I took today, in the middle of the afternoon. Six cubs and the mother.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 9, 2016)

peach174 said:


> I woke up at 1:00 a.m. this morning because I slept wrong and the left side of my neck is very sore and painful.
> I can't look to my left.
> I am going to have to put a heating pad on it because nothing is helping with the pain right now.
> See you all later.



I had a sharp pain in my chest for weeks. At first I thought it was from twisting around all day to look out the window for Fox cubs. But it got worse and I started thinking it might be lung cancer. I was preparing myself for death, but the pain faded away after a few more days. So It probably was muscle strain from twisting around after all. I thought it mildly amusing that I was contemplating death, but then got reprieved.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 9, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Haven't had the money or energy to keep up with keeping the pool as clean as I should, pool chemicals ain't cheap so I have green, yellow and black algae.  Yesterday hit it with PH reducer, the PH was through the roof, last night I picked up the rest of what I needed, just finished brushing the pool, backwashing and rinsing it.  When I finished brushing it the water was a lovely shade of green.......  Added double the chlorine and in about an hour I'll vacuum it, rebackwash and rinse plus the PH is creeping back up so I'll have to add some more reducer.  Later I'll have to look to buying a phosphate treatment as I'm betting the phosphate level is high which tends to negate the effects of the chlorine, feed the algae and raise the PH levels.



You were this close to biofuel...


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 9, 2016)

Sadly, I have discovered the limitations of my new Nikon digital camera. It does not seem to focus properly in low light. I just took 13 pictures of at least seven fox cubs surrounding the mother, but they are not in focus. Oh well, at least I do not have to pay for film, and I can just delete the pics.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 9, 2016)

The PH is slowly going down and the chlorine level is being rapidly depleted, will have to vacuum again later, just did another brushing with the metal brush.  Tomorrow I'll recheck the chemical levels and add shock treatment, obviously there's still a lot of algae particulate in the water.


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 9, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, it wore me out, but I finished the damn dresser. Yes, birds again. They sell. So why change a known money maker?






I was so worn out today and yesterday, that I couldn't do leaves...so I used a fan brush dipped in orange and yellow for "blossoms". Just dab, and yer done.

Two more to go now. I don't think I have it in me to do the highboy. This one about killed me, so I can imagine how I will feel with a highboy.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 9, 2016)

The more I look at it..the more I hate it.
Sigh. I miss the old days of flipping them around in the back yard, paint all over me, tipping this way and that, holding brushes for hours. *sniff*


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 10, 2016)

Morning folks...


----------



## peach174 (Jun 10, 2016)

I'm better today and I slept well! Thank You all, I appreciate it.

I hope everybody has a great weekend. !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 10, 2016)

I saw a sight today, but I will probably never get a photo of it. A seagull dive bombed the mother Fox. It swooped over her twice. I expect the seagull has lost chicks to Foxes before.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 10, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Well, it wore me out, but I finished the damn dresser. Yes, birds again. They sell. So why change a known money maker?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooo. So pretty.  Looks great!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 10, 2016)

Checking in with the CS to let you all know that I made it through vacation safely and soundly!    Had a nice relaxing time but left a bit early today because it was kind of cold at the beach today.  Only in the 60s and VERY windy and that feels much colder at the beach, so I'm baaaaack!    Hope everyone had a nice week!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 10, 2016)

blackhawk said:


>



You guys are ALWAYS wrong whether someone is around or not!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 10, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Morning folks
> 
> Bottom's up
> 
> View attachment 77196



Where I live used to be a farming community years and years ago.  I have a hard time just finding a fruit and veggie stand around here now.  Even when I was growing up, my town was much more rural.  It was a very small town when I was a kid and now it's big enough to be considered a city.  Kind of sucks actually.  I miss the small town feel.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 10, 2016)

Chris glad to hear you had a relaxing time...


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 10, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Chris glad to hear you had a relaxing time...



I did.  I just wish the weather was a bit better.  Monday and Tuesday were awesome.  Tuesday night we had some T storms and it cooled down a lot.  Wednesday was okay at the beach because it's pretty hot at the beach, so it was like in the 70s and that was kind of nice.  Yesterday was a bit chilly on the beach and today was even colder.  Only got rain Tuesday night though, so I can't complain.  All in all, I had a really good time and got to hang out with some really nice people.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 10, 2016)

kewl beans


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 10, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 77611
> 
> Here is a shot I took today, in the middle of the afternoon. Six cubs and the mother.


I'll bet that was noisy!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 10, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't had the money or energy to keep up with keeping the pool as clean as I should, pool chemicals ain't cheap so I have green, yellow and black algae.  Yesterday hit it with PH reducer, the PH was through the roof, last night I picked up the rest of what I needed, just finished brushing the pool, backwashing and rinsing it.  When I finished brushing it the water was a lovely shade of green.......  Added double the chlorine and in about an hour I'll vacuum it, rebackwash and rinse plus the PH is creeping back up so I'll have to add some more reducer.  Later I'll have to look to buying a phosphate treatment as I'm betting the phosphate level is high which tends to negate the effects of the chlorine, feed the algae and raise the PH levels.
> ...


Soylent Green _is_ people!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 10, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Well, it wore me out, but I finished the damn dresser. Yes, birds again. They sell. So why change a known money maker?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's beautiful, Gracie.  I wish I were closer, I'd love to come pick up some of your work!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 10, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 77611
> 
> Here is a shot I took today, in the middle of the afternoon. Six cubs and the mother.



Awesome!  I saw a fox running down the street here once.  It was really early in the morning when I got home from work.  He was headed towards the pond.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 10, 2016)

Put a new batch of mead into the primary fermenter yesterday.  Before I pitched the yeast, I measured the sugar content with the hydrometer.  If the scales are correct (and they are, I checked), I should end up with a pyment (mead made with grapes for flavor) with a finished alcohol content of between 20% and 22%.  Dat's gonna be some azz-kickin' good hootch!
Got our first hay of the year in.  The trailer-load is under tarps for now and I have to go unload and stack the hay on the truck.  It looks like rain, so I'd better pull my head out and get busy.  So much to do, so little time or energy!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 10, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Got our first hay of the year in. The trailer-load is under tarps for now and I have to go unload and stack the hay on the truck. It looks like rain, so I'd better pull my head out and get busy. So much to do, so little time or energy!



First cuttin'...
My back hurts and leg cramps for sure tonite,,,

clover?
fescue?
fireweed?
alfalfa?


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 10, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Got our first hay of the year in. The trailer-load is under tarps for now and I have to go unload and stack the hay on the truck. It looks like rain, so I'd better pull my head out and get busy. So much to do, so little time or energy!
> ...


We're too acidic for alfalfa.  Mostly timothy or brome, or with luck, orchard grass.  The current crop is green, leafy, and smells like heaven.  Whenever possible, we pick it up fresh from the field.  I'm about as pleased as I can be that at my age I can still stack a couple of tons of "grass".


----------



## Gracie (Jun 10, 2016)

Broken Image, blackhawk


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 10, 2016)

blackhawk said:


>


[AHEMMM....COUGH, COUGH, COUGH....]


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 10, 2016)

Last week I picked up a store made pound cake, yup, waaaaaaay too sweet.  Found a recipe online for a cream cheese/almond meal pound cake, it's in the oven now, hope it turns out good.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 10, 2016)

That is one big assed corn dog!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 10, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Last week I picked up a store made pound cake, yup, waaaaaaay too sweet.  Found a recipe online for a cream cheese/almond meal pound cake, it's in the oven now, hope it turns out good.



Sweet stuff is good!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 10, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Last week I picked up a store made pound cake, yup, waaaaaaay too sweet.  Found a recipe online for a cream cheese/almond meal pound cake, it's in the oven now, hope it turns out good.
> ...


It came out pretty good but if you like sweet the recipe only calls for 1/4 cup sugar and even my wife and I think it needs a little more.  We'd put in maybe 1/3 cup, the typical American who only likes the taste of flavored sugar would probably use 3/4 to 1 cup.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 10, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I do like sweet stuff, as long as it's in moderation.  I get sick of it sometimes and then switch to salty stuff.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 11, 2016)

We started cutting the amount of sugar we ate many, many, many moons ago now we can't tolerate store bought deserts, it's like eating flavored sugar.  When I make deserts I only add about a quarter of the sugar it calls for if that.  Most fruits are naturally sweet and don't need extra sugar plus there's a reason sweet milk and sweet cream are called sweet, they don't need sugar, once one is weened of sugar the wonderful taste of the food comes through.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 11, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> We started cutting the amount of sugar we ate many, many, many moons ago now we can't tolerate store bought deserts, it's like eating flavored sugar.  When I make deserts I only add about a quarter of the sugar it calls for if that.  Most fruits are naturally sweet and don't need extra sugar plus there's a reason sweet milk and sweet cream are called sweet, they don't need sugar, once one is weened of sugar the wonderful taste of the food comes through.



You would die if you saw how much sugar I put in my coffee.  My grammy used to yell at me about it and tell me I was going to get diabetes.  Lol.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > We started cutting the amount of sugar we ate many, many, many moons ago now we can't tolerate store bought deserts, it's like eating flavored sugar.  When I make deserts I only add about a quarter of the sugar it calls for if that.  Most fruits are naturally sweet and don't need extra sugar plus there's a reason sweet milk and sweet cream are called sweet, they don't need sugar, once one is weened of sugar the wonderful taste of the food comes through.
> ...


MrG always asks me if I want a little coffee with my sugar.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > We started cutting the amount of sugar we ate many, many, many moons ago now we can't tolerate store bought deserts, it's like eating flavored sugar.  When I make deserts I only add about a quarter of the sugar it calls for if that.  Most fruits are naturally sweet and don't need extra sugar plus there's a reason sweet milk and sweet cream are called sweet, they don't need sugar, once one is weened of sugar the wonderful taste of the food comes through.
> ...


My primary coffee additive is 1/2 & 1/2 or table cream.  My main weakness is salt and I've been managed to cut it way back except for the occasional 5 pound bag of potato chips........


----------



## Gracie (Jun 11, 2016)

I love salty and sweet together. Like...hmmm....carmel salty popcorn. Or paydays.
I also love cinnamon with chocolate, so I buy those little red hot candies and pop a few M&M's in my mouth with them and let them all smoosh together.

I also am a sweet tea lover. Decaf, though. Coffee and tea..both have to be SWEET.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 11, 2016)

Let's dance...


----------



## OldLady (Jun 11, 2016)

There's a parade going on this morning; cannons are going off.  241 years ago this week, the newly formed logging community raised a liberty pole, captured a British ship in town for lumber and killed its captain.
It's sunny but cool.  The lupines and rugosas have just popped into bloom.  Great day for festivities.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 11, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > I woke up at 1:00 a.m. this morning because I slept wrong and the left side of my neck is very sore and painful.
> ...


A bag of frozen peas works well as an icepack, too, if you can't find the above.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 11, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 77611
> 
> Here is a shot I took today, in the middle of the afternoon. Six cubs and the mother.


Oh, that poor girl!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 11, 2016)

OldLady said:


> There's a parade going on this morning; cannons are going off.  241 years ago this week, the newly formed logging community raised a liberty pole, captured a British ship in town for lumber and killed its captain.
> It's sunny but cool.  The lupines and rugosas have just popped into bloom.  Great day for festivities.


God bless and long life to King George!!!!  Oh...... wait......   Never mind..........


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 11, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> We started cutting the amount of sugar we ate many, many, many moons ago now we can't tolerate store bought deserts, it's like eating flavored sugar.  When I make deserts I only add about a quarter of the sugar it calls for if that.  Most fruits are naturally sweet and don't need extra sugar plus there's a reason sweet milk and sweet cream are called sweet, they don't need sugar, once one is weened of sugar the wonderful taste of the food comes through.



But then you are losing the wonderful taste of the sugar!


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 11, 2016)

Gracie said:


> That is one big assed corn dog!



...must...resist....obvious....reply....


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 11, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 77611
> ...



Unfortunately not ! The foxes rarely make any noise. Which means I have to keep looking out of the window all day to see if they are there. I have not seen much of them for two days now and have not taken any new photos.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 11, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


There were a pair of foxes at my former place.  They raised a litter of kits every year for several years.  They did make a bit of noise, not at all dog-like, as many expect.  They also ate my strawberries every summer.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 11, 2016)

I may have identified, and corrected, the source of my knee pain.  Being frugal, perhaps a bit too much so, I will wear a pair of boots until the bitter end.  I noticed that at least one pair of work boots had worn so badly at the heel that I was almost through to the inner sole.  So I sprang for a new pair of work shoes.  Just one night and my knee is already feeling much better!  Moral of the story (I guess) is, learn where to spare expenses and where not to...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 11, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> I may have identified, and corrected, the source of my knee pain.  Being frugal, perhaps a bit too much so, I will wear a pair of boots until the bitter end.  I noticed that at least one pair of work boots had worn so badly at the heel that I was almost through to the inner sole.  So I sprang for a new pair of work shoes.  Just one night and my knee is already feeling much better!  Moral of the story (I guess) is, learn where to spare expenses and where not to...


I have to keep up with my New Balance, about twice a year I have to buy new ones or my knees hurt more and my back goes out quicker, learned that the hard way.......


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 11, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> I will wear a pair of boots until the bitter end. I noticed that at least one pair of work boots had worn so badly at the heel that I was almost through to the inner sole.



Taking care of your dawgs (feet) is essential to your overall health. Your work environment is notorious for being rough on the soles of work boots. I have spent bigger money on work boots than automobiles (trucks) at certain points in my life.

Happy Feet...
Happy Life...


----------



## Againsheila (Jun 12, 2016)

Having a little trouble sleeping tonight so I thought I'd have a little more of GW's mead.  It's tiring me out quite nicely.  We need to figure out how to get more when this is gone...this is great stuff.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 12, 2016)

Morning folks...


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 12, 2016)

Good morning everybody.  We finally figured out the PW to SIL's Wi-Fi--she didn't know she HAD Wi-Fi  --and I just wanted to check in to give everybody a virtual hug.  We're having a great time In Arkansas and will be happy to have all the reunion stuff behind us and on to the fun stuff tomorrow.  I didn't have time to read all the whole thread as we're off to church shortly and then other things but will do that when we get back to Texas.  Everybody stay well.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 12, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I am wondering what happens when the fox cubs grow up. Do the parents chase them away? If not its going to get mighty crowded under next doors patio, with two adults and eight full grown cubs. At the moment the adults are playing games with the cubs.
I just took 34 digital pictures and only one was much good. I am glad I have gone digital because that much film would have cost me £15 and all for only one good picture. But with digital I can see them immediately and process them with windows photo enhancement feature. Then just delete the rubbish.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 12, 2016)

Nine and a half hours of sleep and I'm having trouble waking up even after doing my morning exercises to get the blood pumping.........  I do better when I get 6 hours sleep.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 13, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> Having a little trouble sleeping tonight so I thought I'd have a little more of GW's mead.  It's tiring me out quite nicely.  We need to figure out how to get more when this is gone...this is great stuff.


Mead-of-the-month club? 
Thanks!
I started prepping the bottles for the two batches ready to be bottled and put up to age.  Started that new one a couple of days ago and prepped a batch of strawberries and put them in the freezer for later.  They are cheap right now and I do like that strawberry melomel.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 13, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


I believe the chase them away.  The young ones go out and find their own territories.  At least, the pair of foxes that raised their kits under my utility trailer every summer seemed to be "empty nesters" before the next batch of kits showed up the following year.  A lot of them fall prey to other animals (bears, wolves, and eagles all prey on small critters like fox), many others succumb to the press of automobiles.
This link provides a brief description of the fox life cycle. Red Fox - Vulpes vulpes - NatureWorks


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 13, 2016)

Fresh hay is one of the greatest smells in the world...green, leafy, freshly cut hay!  I got the first load of the year in, about 70 bales.  Of course, it has to be unloaded from the trailer and stacked, but that's always been one of my jobs.  The partner will drive out and "score" our grass, but he'd rather leave it on the trailer and tarp it.
It's been raining regularly here this past week.  Sheila got here the last completely sunny day.  We do need the rain, though.  Otherwise, as hot and dry as it's been, and as little snow as we had this past winter, we're looking at it being only a matter of time before some moron torches the countryside.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 13, 2016)

Tip of the Coffee cup to GW...


----------



## SixFoot (Jun 13, 2016)

I was able to sneak in about 10 seconds of video with Gypsy Also attacking Moo-Moo's tail and feet. He just laid there and let her. Heather says she saw them actively playing together but couldn't record it in time. Might have to upload to YouTube since I don't any options on here for video uploads.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 13, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Thanks, I will try to get some photos of the fights that are yet to come. At the moment the adult Foxes are playing with the cubs. As for predators there are none in Urban England. Although the cubs may risk getting run over.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 13, 2016)

[QUOTE/="Ridgerunner, post: 14495400, member: 57329"]Tip of the Coffee cup to GW... 


View attachment 77934[/QUOTE]
Thank your, RR!  While those larger round bales in the background are marginally less expensive, I prefer the smaller 55-65lb bales.  They are easier to handle and the way they "flake" makes measuring the amount of food being fed the animals more accurate.  With the rain we've had lately I'm not sure when they'll cut again.  The old "make hay while the sun shines" adage is more than a folksy saying.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 13, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Sometimes, it is amazing how adaptable animals can be.  You have foxes in urban England.  Here, we have moose and bears.  Where their natural range has been encroached upon by human habitation, mountain lions are making their homes in parks and greenbelts adjacent to people.  Sad part about all that is, such animals frequently meet sad ends because of their proximity to humans.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 13, 2016)

Here is a quite good pic of an adult Fox and one of its cubs. I think its the father.


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## SixFoot (Jun 14, 2016)

Mornin' folks.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 14, 2016)

Enjoying some cooler temps this morning if one considers 80 degrees a cooler temp.  We're supposed to be in the hundreds all the rest of the week.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 14, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Mornin' folks.
> View attachment 78084



Maybe if I gave you a beer you could cry in that?


----------



## SixFoot (Jun 14, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Mornin' folks.
> ...



Only if the barkeep forgets to bring the salt with the lime wedge. Gotta have my electrolytes!


----------



## SixFoot (Jun 14, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Enjoying some cooler temps this morning if one considers 80 degrees a cooler temp.  We're supposed to be in the hundreds all the rest of the week.



90's here, with a few Louisiana-like rain showers throughout. Praying my pool liner holds up for one last season. lol


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 14, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Enjoying some cooler temps this morning if one considers 80 degrees a cooler temp.  We're supposed to be in the hundreds all the rest of the week.
> ...


Well at least our current humidity level is at 12%, later today it'll probably be in the minus range.  I'm still having issues with my in-ground, oversized chemistry set.........  Still have algae problems.  Might just have to drain it, clean it and start fresh.


----------



## SixFoot (Jun 14, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I had massive scaling and algae issues the first two seasons. Turns out, it was the hardness of the water (over 450 PPM and the acceptable level is 150 - 250 if I recall correctly).

Every powdered amendment contains calcium and salts to bind the chemicals. Adding those to your water adds to the PPM, and eventually, there will be nothing left to do but drain the water and refill.

This year, I have my pump running 24/7, and am using liquid chlorine and muriatic acid for pH down (I buy both at Lowes, the muriatic acid is in the paint section). The return line to the pool has been secured in a manner than the returning water splashes down into the pool, oxygenating the water like you would with an aquarium.

Using the liquids negates further build-up of calcium (algae loves it some calcium!), and keeping the water oxygenated prevents the total alkalinity from rising with the pH (as it normally would). This way, rather than cleaning dirty water, you are stabilizing clean water, and keeping it that way!

In the past, my pools pH would fluctuate wildly from perfectly neutral to over 8.5 in less than 12 hours. Today (after stabilizing the water for a week prior to anyone swimming), I add two cups of muriatic acid at sun down, and two cup of chlorine once at sundown (15 minutes after the muriatic acid), and once after the family has had their daily swim.

Water is crystal clear now, and pH goes from 6.8 to 7.2 after 24 hours of use if I forget a dose of chemicals.

I just wish I could've figured all this out the first year. lol


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 14, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...


That's only part of the problem down here.  The biggest challenge is to keep it clean, that's a constant battle given the winds we have blowing in sand, dust and debris filled with organic material raising the phosphate levels.  Phosphates from organic material is what feeds the algae so what I need to do is pick up some phosphate treatment to eliminate the particulates in the pool, if that doesn't do the trick then I will have to drain and clean with bleach and the sun, not necessarily a cheap proposition.


----------



## SixFoot (Jun 14, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I should also mention that I also upgraded to the sand filter/pump (the 3,000 GPH model), so it does a better job at keeping the water oxygenated. If you need a steroid boost for your cleaning supplies, I would highly recommend adding a big bottle of Hydrogen Peroxide (I never understood why they don't just call it Oxygenated Water) when you do your next chlorine treatment. I feed both the H2O2 and the chlorine through the intake line so it sanitizes the filter media first.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 14, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...


Yeah it's a sand filter also.  The problem currently is a money issue, I'd drain the pool and leave it but then the risk of cracking comes into play, especially down here in this heat, that's expensive to fix and while we are just renting the lease requires we maintain the pool.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 14, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 77995
> 
> Here is a quite good pic of an adult Fox and one of its cubs. I think its the father.



Well that may be the last picture I am going to get in my garden. The landlords came and mowed the lawn, then put up a square washing line that completely blocks the view. But that is nothing compared to the possibility that they have moved something like a stone away from the wall, and now the cubs cannot climb up to get back into next doors garden where they have their burrow. If that is the case I will ask them to replace whatever they moved. The worst of it is I saw one cub jump down into the garden on the other side of the neighbours and that garden has a high fence all around it so the cub cannot get out.
I feel like a daddy Fox myself, worrying about the cubs.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jun 14, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I'm on well water and it's not only hard, but full of iron leaving red stains on everything.   Eventually I paid for a water softener which fixed the problems.  

We have a 12 foot above ground pool for cooling and floating.  Nice and cheap to own.


----------



## SixFoot (Jun 14, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



There's a water softener hooked up to the plumbing here as well, but it hasn't been doing anything since we moved in. Someday I'll have pinched enough pennies to get one again. lol


----------



## Divine Wind (Jun 14, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> There's a water softener hooked up to the plumbing here as well, but it hasn't been doing anything since we moved in. Someday I'll have pinched enough pennies to get one again. lol


Mine goes through about a bag of salt pellets per month.  About $5 worth.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 14, 2016)

Pool?  What is this "pool" thing you all keep talking about?  There are no outdoor pools here, and the indoor versions are so heavily chlorinated, I cannot breathe.  Last time I was swimming was three years ago at Tahoe.
We're up to the mid-60's again today.  I'm in shorts and a wife-beater and am still sweating like a hog.  Biggest problem with lots of exposed, sweaty flesh is hay and other farm debris tends to cling and become very itchy.
Sampled some of that last batch of strawberry melomel (mead) last night.  Even without being bottle-aged, it is a smooth beverage.  I always get to use up the bit that doesn't fill an entire bottle.
Well, guess I gotta get to work around here.  Chores to do, and all.  Hope everyone manages to stay cool and dry, wherever they are.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 14, 2016)

Our Monsoon season is supposed to start tomorrow and run through August.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 15, 2016)

Picked up some phosphate treatment, cost half of what I saw online.  "Water may cloud, especially with high phosphate levels, my pool looked like it was overcast........

Right now it's hot, 100 degrees, we have both swamp coolers going.......  Last year when it got to 85 we would turn on both swamp coolers, 95 and the window AC units would get powered up.  So far this year I have yet to put the AC units back in the windows.  100 doesn't really feel that bad any more.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 15, 2016)

100 degrees is toaster hot.  I cannot imagine expiring in such temperatures.  It's 72 here right now and I'm sheltering in my much cooler garaged "house".  I'll wake up sweat-soaked a couple of times before I go to work later tonight.


----------



## Againsheila (Jun 15, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Pool?  What is this "pool" thing you all keep talking about?  There are no outdoor pools here, and the indoor versions are so heavily chlorinated, I cannot breathe.  Last time I was swimming was three years ago at Tahoe.
> We're up to the mid-60's again today.  I'm in shorts and a wife-beater and am still sweating like a hog.  Biggest problem with lots of exposed, sweaty flesh is hay and other farm debris tends to cling and become very itchy.
> Sampled some of that last batch of strawberry melomel (mead) last night.  Even without being bottle-aged, it is a smooth beverage.  I always get to use up the bit that doesn't fill an entire bottle.
> Well, guess I gotta get to work around here.  Chores to do, and all.  Hope everyone manages to stay cool and dry, wherever they are.



We still have two bottles of your mead, but don't know what we're going to do when we run out......


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 15, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> We still have two bottles of your mead, but don't know what we're going to do when we run out......



Offer money or boot of equal value for the recipe...


----------



## Againsheila (Jun 15, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > We still have two bottles of your mead, but don't know what we're going to do when we run out......
> ...



It's funny how you have no idea how important something is until someone gives it to you as a gift.  I think GW is a mead pusher.....lol


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 16, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> 100 degrees is toaster hot.  I cannot imagine expiring in such temperatures.  It's 72 here right now and I'm sheltering in my much cooler garaged "house".  I'll wake up sweat-soaked a couple of times before I go to work later tonight.


It's all in what you're used to.  Just woke up, the outside temp is 83, inside with only one swamp cooler running it feels positively arctic in here.  It was warm last night when I first tried to go to bed, 90 outside and the house hadn't yet shed it's stored up heat from the day.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 16, 2016)

I was noticing a gentleman with a coat on this morning, it was 68 degrees.  My first thought, snow bird.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 16, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > 100 degrees is toaster hot.  I cannot imagine expiring in such temperatures.  It's 72 here right now and I'm sheltering in my much cooler garaged "house".  I'll wake up sweat-soaked a couple of times before I go to work later tonight.
> ...


True, it's what you're used to.  By 4 am this morning it was already 60F.  By this afternoon, it was in the mid-70s.  That's pretty danged hot for this part of the world.  Worst thing about the heat, and as dry as it's been, is the danger of wildfires.  People just don't believe how dangerous an open fire can be when conditions are like this.  After all, everything is so green!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## Againsheila (Jun 17, 2016)

GW's goats, that little black one there thinks it's a puppy.


----------



## Againsheila (Jun 17, 2016)

Mike likes The Alaskan Bush people, we caught a picture of their boat:


----------



## Againsheila (Jun 17, 2016)

All ships seem to have corridors out of the twilight zone:


----------



## Againsheila (Jun 17, 2016)

This is the runway in Talkeetna....living near SeaTac, this was a laugh for me.


----------



## Againsheila (Jun 17, 2016)

more at GWs farm


----------



## Againsheila (Jun 17, 2016)

this is sassy


----------



## Againsheila (Jun 17, 2016)

We got some of the b

est views, just from the ship


----------



## Againsheila (Jun 17, 2016)

Id' show more pictures, but my husband took my camera and uploaded everything to his computer, then deleted it, I had a heck of a time just getting these back.


----------



## Kat (Jun 17, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


>






ewwwwwww Need some scissors??


----------



## Kat (Jun 17, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> Id' show more pictures, but my husband took my camera and uploaded everything to his computer, then deleted it, I had a heck of a time just getting these back.




Those are great!!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 17, 2016)

Kat said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Negative...

But can I borrow your push broom?


----------



## Kat (Jun 17, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...





 Sorry. I was just kidding.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 17, 2016)

Kat said:


> Sorry. I was just kidding.



With Gams like those, you never have to say sorry


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 17, 2016)

Well I think I caught up everything since we left last week. It was good to catch up with everybody and see everyone is still kicking.  We're back in Texas now, will attend the big Texas production at the canyon tonight, and unless we are just too wiped out for being up so late, will head home tomorrow.  Have had a good time, but can't wait to get home to my own bed. 

Looking forward to the Texas Musical tonight though:
















And looking forward to seeing Palo Duro Canyon again too:


----------



## Divine Wind (Jun 17, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Well I think I caught up everything since we left last week. It was good to catch up with everybody and see everyone is still kicking.  We're back in Texas now, will attend the big Texas production at the canyon tonight, and unless we are just too wiped out for being up so late, will head home tomorrow.  Have had a good time, but can't wait to get home to my own bed.
> 
> Looking forward to the Texas Musical tonight though:
> 
> ...


Beautiful country up there.  I've flown past Palo Duro Canyon several times going between Amarillo and DFW, but never stopped there.

A Civil Air Patrol acquaintance crashed his Pilatus Porter jump plane in there several years ago.  I'm sure the wreckage is still out there.  He bailed out, but the circumstances made several wonder if he wasn't just collecting the insurance on it. 

This isn's Jim Bishop's.  His was red and yellow IIRC.


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 17, 2016)

It's mid June and in these parts that means fireworks season is in full swing.  Pittsburghers love, and I mean Love fireworks with a capital L.  Professional fireworks displays are so common at the ballyard that, rumor has it, a refugee family from the Middle East who were housed on the north bank of the Allegheny River a few blocks from PMC Park asked to be relocated due to the din of skyrockets.

Roadside fireworks stands start popping up this time of year the way toad stools pop up after a rainy night.  Neighborhoods around here enjoy amature fireworks displays nearly every evening between now and Independence Day.

And then in August the annual St. Rocco's Day feast is topped off by yet another spectacular display of sky rockets.  Way back when I was a little shaver, Mom, Pop, my baby brother, our dog Captain and I went to the St. Rocco's feast. 

We had a grand time!  Carnival rides and all the delectable carnival food, a dusty midway with sideshows and barkers, people demonstrating the newest kitchen gadgets that guaranteed to turn a radish into a rose or slice a single tomato so thinly that it alone could feed a battalion.   And then we took our place on the north bank of the Ohio to watch the fireworks.

We put Captain in the car to await our return.  The fireworks went off for what seemed to be forty five minutes, maybe more.  Everyone oohed and awed and were fascinated be the innovative sky rockets.  They were made by the skilled craftsmen at Zambelli fireworks in nearby New Castle, Pennsylvania.  Let me tell ya, those folks at Zambelli are the greatest!

When we got back to the car, we found Captain in a catatonic state.  The trauma of the noise combined with our absence had rendered that poor dog into a shivering, slobbering mess.  He was never the same dog since.  A car backfiring, a thunderstorm, any loud sudden noise made poor old Captain shake and pant.

It got so bad for him that Pop took him to the veterinarian for prescription tranquilizers this time of year.  We had them at the ready to calm the poor pooch down.

The problem one year was who gave Captain the doggy downers.  Mom had dosed him up in mid afternoon once the neighbors began a pop bottle rocket barrage.  Pop then gave him a pill, not knowing that Mom was Captain's pusher.  By 6:00, Captain was out of it!  He staggered from the dining room into the living room as if he was Keith Richards on tour!  Captain stood next to the wall of the living room, eyes glassy, tongue looking like a slice of ham from Gus' Delicatessen, and leaned against that wall in barbiturate induced bliss.

So far, I have been lucky with Daisy the Mutt.  I make no fuss over the reports from local fireworks, I act oblivious to thunder claps.  She really doesn't let much get under her skin.  So far, and again I've been lucky, she sleeps right through the noise.


----------



## SixFoot (Jun 18, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> I had massive scaling and algae issues the first two seasons. Turns out, it was the hardness of the water (over 450 PPM and the acceptable level is 150 - 250 if I recall correctly).
> 
> Every powdered amendment contains calcium and salts to bind the chemicals. Adding those to your water adds to the PPM, and eventually, there will be nothing left to do but drain the water and refill.
> 
> ...




Following up on this post, I forgot to check the pH levels yesterday, so two full days went by with no acid or chlorine added to the pool. pH was sitting at 6.8 (I brought it down to 6.6 the other day), and we had 7 children plus 4 adults in that pool all afternoon. I added 1.5 cups of chlorine and the levels are now at the target 2 PPM. Crystal clear, sanitized swimming water.

This will be the first time I've ever had to wait for my pH to RISE to the proper levels (7.4 is the same pH as the mucus membranes in human eyes and will prevent the stinging eyes).

Stabilize that water!


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## saveliberty (Jun 18, 2016)

Fireworks and our dry weather are not compatible at the moment.  Doesn't stop the subsidized folks from trying to set the world on fire though.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jun 18, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Fireworks and our dry weather are not compatible at the moment.  Doesn't stop the subsidized folks from trying to set the world on fire though.


I'm in North Texas, green here.  It'll be another great, fireworks-filled 4th of July!


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Jun 18, 2016)

_I actually wondered where this place was, had some trouble finding it. Anyone like horror movies?_


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 18, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> _I actually wondered where this place was, had some trouble finding it. Anyone like horror movies?_



I think we have a few, they will make themselves known throughout the day.  I prefer intelligent comedy.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 18, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> _I actually wondered where this place was, had some trouble finding it. Anyone like horror movies?_



Pumpkin this is horror at its finest...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 18, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Fireworks and our dry weather are not compatible at the moment.  Doesn't stop the subsidized folks from trying to set the world on fire though.
> ...



We left Amarillo a little over five hours ago headed home.  And it is indeed much more green in the Panhandle than is usual this time of year.  But sadly, on the road home we passed fairly near the Dog Head Fire burning in the Manzano Mountains just southeast of Albuquerque--over 17 square miles burning now and zero containment.  About 300 homes lost, hundreds of folks evacuated, and they're putting out requests for donations for water and pet food--a number of animal boarding places etc. are taking in rescued pets separated from their owners.  Very sad.

And needless to say most local folks are looking very negatively toward fireworks season.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 18, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> _I actually wondered where this place was, had some trouble finding it. Anyone like horror movies?_



Hi Pumpkin Row.  I can appreciate one or two of the real classics like "The Shining", but normally shy away from horror themes, excessive cruelty, excessive violence.

But welcome to the Coffee Shop.  I believe this is your first visit.

Your first timer's complimentary beverage:


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Jun 18, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > _I actually wondered where this place was, had some trouble finding it. Anyone like horror movies?_
> ...


_It is my first visit, yes, thank you~_

_Nice to meet you~_

_I REALLY like horror movies. Some of my favorites are Event Horizon, Stay Alive, the Final Destination series, the Saw series~_


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 18, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



Not aware of any of those since, as I said, I avoid that genre.  But you'll no doubt find a few Coffee Shoppers who don't.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 18, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> _I actually wondered where this place was, had some trouble finding it. Anyone like horror movies?_



Oh, and of course for you and anybody reading in, you'll find the Coffee Shop in the Community Section on USMB's home page - this thread will usually be near the top in The Lounge sub forum.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Jun 18, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


_You should try watching them, come on, you know you want to~_


----------



## Divine Wind (Jun 18, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > _I actually wondered where this place was, had some trouble finding it. Anyone like horror movies?_
> ...


My wife doesn't like horror movies or movies involving torture (e.g. Unbroken), but I like them all.  Not the slasher flicks big in the 80s like Halloween, but a good story such as "The Haunting", "Psycho" and more recent fair like The Conjuring and Insidious III (which I saw on a plane and was much better than I thought.  Looking forward to seeing I and II).


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Jun 18, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


_The first Insidious isn't as good as the second and third one, so keep your expectations low. It has a few moments, but still. Also, a lot of people like to jump on board the Paranormal Activity hype train, but it's really one of the worst horror movies I've ever seen. I highly suggest avoiding that series._


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 18, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



Your wife and I would probably enjoy the same kinds of movies then.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 18, 2016)

Just returned from Fort Stanton, finally made it up there with some of my gear and an outfit to wear.  We got a late start so didn't arrive till around 1 PM.  My initial reception was slightly cool at first but by the time we left at 4:30 everyone wanted to know if we would be back for the July 9th big event.  The Sergent and I were talking about me possibly doing a sutler impression.  They typically do pre-Civil War (1850s) but most of what I have fits right in.  The wife had a good time talking with the ladies there and is considering getting back into doing living histories, she stopped participating because of the inter company politics and personality BS issues she had with some of the Stonewall Brigade people, a couple who definitely stabbed her in the back and our company Sergent who eventually showed himself to be a true misogynist.  He was one of the reasons I never went back to the Stonewall Brigade when I returned from my self imposed 4 year hiatus eons ago.
It was around 90 degrees at the fort and around 2000 feet higher in elevation from El Paso so there was some acclimation, didn't take long for us to tire out.  On the way home by the time we hit Tularosa the temp was 107, it dropped to 104 by the time we made it home (3 hour drive), yeah I'm pretty tired.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


They just "celebrated" the first anniversary of our big fire up here.  Not nearly that number of homes lost, but then, Willow is probably far less densely populated.  I hope they can contain and stop the fire soon.  These wildfires are so devastating.  Hope you and yours are safe and sound, Foxy.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 18, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



Thanks.   We are in no danger from the fire here in Albuquerque except for air quality from the smoke.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 19, 2016)

Thanks to the Hotshot Firefighters


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 19, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> _I actually wondered where this place was, had some trouble finding it. Anyone like horror movies?_



I like the old original black and white horror films. like the early Frankenstein and Dracula films. Then there are the Hammer horror series. I am not so keen on modern horror films as I find them more disquieting.
One film I have never dared to even watch is 'the exorcist' Because I find the idea of being possessed too close to home.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 19, 2016)

Well, I am 70 years old today. My sister brought me lunch and I had steak, followed by strawberry's and cream.


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Divine Wind (Jun 19, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > _I actually wondered where this place was, had some trouble finding it. Anyone like horror movies?_
> ...


"The Exorcist" was definitely a horrifying movie, but the book is one of the few to spook me!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 19, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Well, I am 70 years old today. My sister brought me lunch and I had steak, followed by strawberry's and cream.



These milestone birthdays are extra special.  Hope yours is especially so.

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAJJAL.*​



​I actually had you on the birthday list but didn't get in here early enough this morning.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 19, 2016)

Any of the rest of you who have not informed us of your birth date I would like to get you on the list since USMB's software does not allow for that to be automatically announced any more..


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 19, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



Having watched the movie and read the book, I would agree.  The book was more intense.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jun 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Any of the rest of you who have not informed us of your birth date I would like to get you on the list since USMB's software does not allow for that to be automatically announced any more..


Too late for me this year; I turned 60 last March.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 19, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



I think I misspoke on the number of homes and probably the area of the fire here. . .they have been intertwining news coverage of the big fire in California with the one here, and I think I intertwined the information in my post.  So it at most is a few dozen homes/structure lost here so far, but many more than that threatened with folks displaced in evacuations.

The forecast is for higher humidity in the next few days that will allow them a better chance to start getting it under control.  But that comes with east winds that drives the smoke into the metro area.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 19, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Well, I am 70 years old today. My sister brought me lunch and I had steak, followed by strawberry's and cream.



Have a great birthday Dajjal!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 19, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Any of the rest of you who have not informed us of your birth date I would like to get you on the list since USMB's software does not allow for that to be automatically announced any more..
> ...



March the what?  So I can get you on the list.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jun 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> March the what?  So I can get you on the list.


Call me paranoid, but that's TMI.  March the 1st will work. 

On a related note, my wife is a big Facebook fan connecting with old friends and people from her hometown.  Sometimes things get either too political or too religious and the emotions ramp up.  I warn her about getting too involved since a petty person will (and they have) use all the personal information gleaned on Facebook to bully her or others.

OTOH......


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Any of the rest of you who have not informed us of your birth date I would like to get you on the list since USMB's software does not allow for that to be automatically announced any more..



I have one each year on the same date.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> These milestone birthdays are extra special. Hope yours is especially so.



My sister went overboard, because it was my 70th. She spent a lot of money on me with lots of presents as well as a nice dinner.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 19, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > March the what?  So I can get you on the list.
> ...



Okay.  March 1 it is until you choose to revise and extend.

I agree with your advice re Facebook though.  Anybody who knows me on these message boards know I am an extremely political person with very clearly defined opinions and these are contrary to those of many close friends and relatives.  So FB for me is to be used more like the Coffee Shop--non controversial--at least in ways that evoke strong negative emotion and responses from people--and focused on what we can appreciate and enjoy about each other.  I do not make political FB posts myself and those who insist on making volatile political posts on my page are hidden or deleted from my page.  I just ignore everything else I choose not to deal with on FB.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 19, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > These milestone birthdays are extra special. Hope yours is especially so.
> ...



It blessed her to bless you I am sure.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 19, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Any of the rest of you who have not informed us of your birth date I would like to get you on the list since USMB's software does not allow for that to be automatically announced any more..
> ...



I know.  And I have not pressured you and some others who don't want to reveal a birthdate.  However, at such time. . . .


----------



## Divine Wind (Jun 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ....So FB for me is to be used more like the Coffee Shop--non controversial--at least in ways that evoke strong negative emotion and responses from people--and focused on what we can appreciate and enjoy about each other.  I do not make political FB posts myself and those who insist on making volatile political posts on my page are hidden or deleted from my page.  I just ignore everything else I choose not to deal with on FB.


Good advice and that's what I keep telling my wife.  If she wants to discuss politics and issues on her home town page, she should adopt a pseudonym.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 19, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


I was so spooked after seeing The Exorcist, I made my black cat sleep outside that night.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 19, 2016)

OldLady said:


> I was so spooked after seeing The Exorcist, I made my black cat sleep outside that night.



The film 'alien ' creeped me out because at the time I was staying at my uncles house by myself to do some decorating, as he wanted to move out because he had been attacked by burglars. He was staying in a hotel while I did up the house to prepare it for sale. I went out to see 'alien' at the cinema then had to come back to an empty house listening for burglars. I did not get much sleep.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 19, 2016)

As I already mentioned Fort Stanton is hosting a history timeline event (1850s through 1870s) Saturday the 9th of July for anyone close enough who wants to show up.  

Come Join Us For Fort Stanton Live!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 19, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > I was so spooked after seeing The Exorcist, I made my black cat sleep outside that night.
> ...


I don't like horror movies and wasn't expecting what Alien offered.  At the time I was doing physical security at Fairfax Hospital in Northern Virginia, part of the routine patrol was through the dimly lit sub-basement where all the utility conduits and high pressure pipes ran through from the on site power station........  That trip suddenly became very spooky.......


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 19, 2016)

I sometimes wish the later Alien movies could have gone back and captured some of that horror from the first movie.  I love Aliens, it is a fun sci-fi action movie, but the first one was creepy.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 19, 2016)

We saw Conjuring2 yesterday and I had to keep glancing away so that I wouldn't scream.


----------



## Kat (Jun 19, 2016)

Hope everyone had a pleasant Father's Day. I wish I could say Happy Father's day to MY dad, but instead I say it to all the dad's here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 19, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Sixfoot's bad back,
Rod, GW's partner,
IamwhatIseem's bad hip,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, BBD, Spoonman, 007, BigBlackDog, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.


----------



## Kat (Jun 20, 2016)

g'nite Foxy


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 20, 2016)

Its Summer...


----------



## peach174 (Jun 20, 2016)

Morning everybody.
I have been very busy lately, so I have not been on lately.
I hope you all had a good weekend.

Man it's hot here. It got up to 110 yesterday afternoon. It's even hotter in Tucson & PHX   whew!!!
I feel so sorry for our wildlife out there. The poor little hummers and oriels have their little beaks open and some lay across the sugar water feeder panting real heavy , with their little tongues hanging out. Poor things!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 20, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Morning everybody.
> I have been very busy lately, so I have not been on lately.
> I hope you all had a good weekend.
> 
> ...


It got up to 104 down here the last few days and I keep a large planter base out back filled with fresh water for the birds, mostly wrens, pigeons and crackles.  The cave swallows just dive bomb the pool to get a drink and water for their nest building.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 20, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> As I already mentioned Fort Stanton is hosting a history timeline event (1850s through 1870s) Saturday the 9th of July for anyone close enough who wants to show up.
> 
> Come Join Us For Fort Stanton Live!



Are you going to be one of the reinactors?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 20, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > As I already mentioned Fort Stanton is hosting a history timeline event (1850s through 1870s) Saturday the 9th of July for anyone close enough who wants to show up.
> ...


Unless something unforeseen comes up yes.  I'll be playing a civilian, maybe a sutler or traveler.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 20, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



How neat.  So wish we could go.  But I will hope the monsoon rains have arrived to cool things down a bit for you that weekend.  We aren't as hot here as you and Peach but the thermometer is flirting with 100 every day with no break from that in the immediate future.  But they're predicting 10 degrees cooler by the second week in July and Fort Stanton is almost certainly well over 6000 feet in elevation so that should help with the heat too.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 20, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Yeah it's cooler up there but cooler is relative.  Last Saturday everyone was complaining about how hot it was at the fort, we just laughed.


----------



## Kat (Jun 20, 2016)

Gosh I hope it doesn't get that hot down here, but it has been known to...and it's humid here. Hard to catch your breath when it's like that. Right now it is just 87 degrees, plus I am inside with the air running...and running...and running....$$$$$$$$$$$ to the power bill.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 20, 2016)

Gizmo discovered very early on he could open cabinet doors, his favorite place to sleep is in the bathroom vanity.  A few days ago he suddenly disappeared for long stretches for two days and we couldn't find him though we knew he was in the house.  Yesterday the wife went to feed them their supper and saw him come out of his hiding place, in one of the kitchen base cabinets.  He would paw the door open, slip in and the door would close behind him.  Little shit.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 20, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Gizmo discovered very early on he could open cabinet doors, his favorite place to sleep is in the bathroom vanity.  A few days ago he suddenly disappeared for long stretches for two days and we couldn't find him though we knew he was in the house.  Yesterday the wife went to feed them their supper and saw him come out of his hiding place, in one of the kitchen base cabinets.  He would paw the door open, slip in and the door would close behind him.  Little shit.......



They are clever.  Our friend the doctor is in Salt Lake where she will be for some time--she has received a heart pump and now waits for a heart to be available.  And we have Carly the mini doxie for the duration.  She has been here two days since we returned from our trip and she already rules the household.  If she just wouldn't charge and threated to tear from limb to limb the two Dobermans and the pit bull next door, it would make life a lot easier.

Ah well.  This too shall pass.  Good night all.  We'll do it all over again tomorrow.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 20, 2016)

Kat said:


> Gosh I hope it doesn't get that hot down here, but it has been known to...and it's humid here. Hard to catch your breath when it's like that. Right now it is just 87 degrees, plus I am inside with the air running...and running...and running....$$$$$$$$$$$ to the power bill.



87 is plenty toasty especially with the humidity you have there.  We experienced some of that in Arkansas and it was tough.


----------



## Kat (Jun 21, 2016)

I am so used to the humidity....and as they say...it keeps the skin from getting old. LOL
Seriously though..I live I live in the air conditioning. Have to.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 21, 2016)

Keep Hydrated folks...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 21, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Morning everybody.
> I have been very busy lately, so I have not been on lately.
> I hope you all had a good weekend.
> 
> ...



I meant to comment yesterday and got sidetracked.  We being from New Mexico, Texas, Kansas are used to occasional 100 degree heat though that is really hot for Albuquerque--our summer temps are usually in the low to mid 90's..  Really hot is around 104.  We were at Laughlin NV one summer though in which the daytime max temps hovered around 110.  Then one day they announced severe heat danger as the temp had climbed to 120.  And one knowledgeable person advised us it was likely hotter as they took the temp on the river so they wouldn't appear so inhospitable to visitors.

I stepped for a moment into that 120 degree heat.  You wouldn't think just 10 degrees makes so much difference, but I can testify it makes a HUGE difference.  We could tolerate the 110 for short periods.  The 120 not so much.  And your 110 is dangerous enough.

So let's hope this massive high pressure system over our area of the country breaks down soon.  They said probably in a few days but it could be another week.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 21, 2016)

For some months now I have been dreaming of doing eight large paintings to give to the art in hospitals project. Because I have eight large canvases.
I have now made the first step as this morning I painted over the picture above with primer. I have destroyed one picture with the aim of painting a much better one on the canvas. So the only place the above picture exists now is on my computer.
I took a large canvas (six feet by five feet) out into the street where some kids were playing, a few years ago.
I gave them a pack of oil pastels and told them to draw on it. Then I took it home and coloured it in.
I quite liked the result but it contains some crudity, which is what you might expect from kids. In an event I have now destroyed it because I would not want to waste a very large canvas on such a picture when I have an idea that will be far better: A field of sunflowers.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 21, 2016)

Speaking of Alabama, where is Ernie S. ?   He hasn't posted in awhile.  Hope all is well with him.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 21, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 78865
> 
> For some months now I have been dreaming of doing eight large paintings to give to the art in hospitals project. Because I have eight large canvases.
> I have now made the first step as this morning I painted over the picture above with primer. I have destroyed one picture with the aim of painting a much better one on the canvas. So the only place the above picture exists now is on my computer.
> ...



Yep. Interesting canvas but not one you would typically hang in your home or a hospital.     The field of sunflowers sound much more appealing.    I do like your blue themes though.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 21, 2016)

No more Fox photos. For one thing I am not looking out of the window so much, so I have not seen them in the day. For another thing I think they have reached the stage where the adults are trying to drive the cubs away, because I hear them fighting at night.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 21, 2016)

Dajjal's painting reminded me of my stint as executive director of a large social agency that included gym, indoor pool, and similar facilities and that resulted in locker rooms for the guys and gals.  We had one little 10-year-old brat that was a frequent part of our facility and he liked to sneak into the women's locker room.

I and my staffers had dragged him out of there for like the fourth time one day and I decided to give him a one week ban and called his mom to advise her of that and to come get him.  We had a large blackboard just inside the front door where members could chalk a brief message to each other.  As our young banished member stomped out the door, he stopped to chalk in huge letters FUKE!!!!

Ever after that, whenever something went haywire, our standard comment was everything was all fuked up.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 21, 2016)

Kat said:


> I am so used to the humidity....and as they say...it keeps the skin from getting old. LOL
> Seriously though..I live I live in the air conditioning. Have to.


Northern Virginia was like that, it didn't bother me that much either however the AC ran constantly during the summer.  Just woke up and the humidity is at 40%, I'm feeling sticky, back east I'd be feeling dry at that low of a percentage and everything would staticy.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 21, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 78865
> ...



Thanks, yea. I could not see myself giving that picture to a hospital. But the idea I have in mind would be far better. I would not have painted over it except for the fact it is the largest canvas I have and I did not want to waste it.
The field of sunflowers will have a sunset behind it, and a flock of black rooks flying above the flowers. I painted a small picture like that a long time ago, but it is a subject worth doing again. I am painting it as a tribute to Van Gogh.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 21, 2016)

The wind chill has been taking the edge off our higher temperatures.


----------



## Kat (Jun 21, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > I am so used to the humidity....and as they say...it keeps the skin from getting old. LOL
> ...





Right now it is 91° and humidity is 52%. So that is great!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 21, 2016)

Kat said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


----------



## Kat (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 21, 2016)

Depending on whether you count the summer solstice as yesterday or today it coincides with the June full moon this year.  But a pleasant 91 and sunny in Albuquerque at this hour with a slight chance for a thunder shower tonight.  Life is good.

The folks gathered at Stonehenge per usual for the event.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 21, 2016)

Makes so much sense....


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 21, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Makes so much sense....


Apparently to some even the Illuminati is real and makes sense..........


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 21, 2016)

Now thats horsing around.


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 21, 2016)

blackhawk said:


>





 That caught me off guard...Hysterical!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 21, 2016)

Kat said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I have often thought how bewildering it is going to be when all those people who do everything absolutely right re healthcare, diet, and exercise find themselves dying of nothing,


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 21, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Sixfoot's bad back,
Rod, GW's partner,
IamwhatIseem's bad hip,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, BBD, Spoonman, 007, BigBlackDog, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.

Sunset from the Inn of the Mountain Gods:


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 21, 2016)

Oh, and before I go, here is a new math quiz for our insomniacs and early risers to work on:


----------



## Kat (Jun 22, 2016)

Have to look in the morning....too late to see...LOL


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 22, 2016)

40


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 22, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> 40



What he said!


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 22, 2016)

40 is the new 30, so I get confused.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 22, 2016)

And I think the answer is 96.  How do you guys get 40?


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 22, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> And I think the answer is 96.  How do you guys get 40?


 1+4 = 5.
2+5 = 7, +5 = 12.
3+6 = 9, +12 = 21.
8+11 = 19, +21 = 40.

It's adding the total from the previous line to the answer from the next line each time.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 22, 2016)

another progression could be in play:

adding one to both prior number sets, then adding the prior result.

1 + 4 = 5
2 + 5 = 12
3 + 6 = 21
4 + 7 = 32
5 + 8 = 45
6 + 9 = 60
7 + 10=77
8 + 11= 96

Thing is it presumes missing number sets.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 22, 2016)

We may get a weak tornado today.

Does that mean the newspaper ends up in the bushes?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 22, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> another progression could be in play:
> 
> adding one to both prior number sets, then adding the prior result.
> 
> ...



I went with the first number + the second number multiplied by the first number.

1 + (4 x 1) = 5
2 + (5 x 2) = 12
3 + (6 x 3) = 21
8 + (11 x 8) = 96


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 22, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> We may get a weak tornado today.
> 
> Does that mean the newspaper ends up in the bushes?



Having lived In Tornado Alley most of my life, I am somewhat a sort of would be almost expert on tornadoes.

A 'weak' tornado would be an F zero or F 1 and won't whisk your house off to Oz, but it can make a real mess of things.  So if you get put under a tornado warning, please don't stand by the window to watch.  I would still move to an inside room or closet in your house away from windows.




.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 22, 2016)

Stupid numbers....


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 22, 2016)

I like dust devils that go through a garage and slam the back door shut.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 22, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> I like dust devils that go through a garage and slam the back door shut.



As kids we just to run or pedal our bicycles as hard as we could to get in the middle of a dust devil.  Great fun.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 22, 2016)

And for your observation quiz this morning:


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Montrovant (Jun 22, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> And for your observation quiz this morning:



I feel like there might be more if I had a bigger copy of the picture, but at this size I see 8.  Elephant, donkey, dog, cat, mouse, turtle (elephant's ear), dolphin (elephant's trunk), and snake (elephant's tail).


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 22, 2016)

elifino...

I thought the mouse was a rabbit...


----------



## Againsheila (Jun 22, 2016)

I was told there would be no math......


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 22, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And for your observation quiz this morning:
> ...



According to the diagram I have, there are 16 animals there.  Admittedly some of those are a real stretch.


----------



## Kat (Jun 22, 2016)

My poor brain is too fried for this.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 22, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I think there might be another one at the elephant's mouth, the eye could be an animal, the front legs of the elephant might be the legs of a person or other primate....but like I said, it's hard to tell with this picture.  Increasing the size doesn't help with the detail, either.  

I'll be happy I got half of them!


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 22, 2016)

Kat said:


> My poor brain is too fried for this.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 22, 2016)

Okay here's the solution that I have.  As I said, a real stretch on some.   But I need to go get ready to go out to a birthday dinner--not mine, a cousins.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 22, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay here's the solution that I have.  As I said, a real stretch on some.   But I need to go get ready to go out to a birthday dinner--not mine, a cousins.



I think I was right about all of the reasonable ones!  

The prawn, sword fish, mosquito, and beaver are all ridiculous IMO.  The bird head and hen are stretches.


----------



## Kat (Jun 22, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > My poor brain is too fried for this.





Yep. Dats me!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 23, 2016)

Slept well but only for about 6 hours, it's been much more pleasant since I put the AC unit in the bedroom window.  It's been almost two hours and I'm still trying to wake up.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 23, 2016)

Same here Ringel.  Though we haven't put an a/c in the bedroom window.  I do my best sleeping in the later morning hours and then it is hard to wake up.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 23, 2016)

Tuesday morning Daisy ruined sleep in time.  I set the alarm for 6:30 am.  Then I hit the snooze button three times (sleep in time) and try to relive the best parts of my dreams.  But Tuesday, Daisy awoke and started to scratch a developing hot spot.  That little furry leg thumped away in a regular pattern.  I gathered her close and rubbed her itch myself, hoping that would satisfy her and I could get back to my dreams.

Thump thump thump thump.  It was as if I had a miniature paint shaker in bed with me.  No point in trying to get back to dreamland.

This morning, at 4:00, we had a sudden thunderstorm.  Rain pelted the roof, lightening flashed and was followed by the low rumble of thunder.  I was awake.

So, I staggered into the kitchen and poured a bowl of Rice Krispies and milk.  I went into the Great Hall and turned on the TV to check on the House of Representatives sit-in.  That brought Daisy out of the bedroom, blinking and squinting.  I called her over and rubbed her belly and ears.  I offered her a treat.  That perked her up.

I finished the cereal and climbed back into bed.  at 4:15, Daisy crawled up with me and fell asleep.  When the alarm sounded a couple hours later, Daisy was still sleeping.  I hit the snooze bar and resumed dreaming  It was glorious!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 23, 2016)

I finally went back to bed and slept for another hour and forty five minutes.  The wife who had just arisen when I went back to bed was coming back to bed when I got up, apparently she went to sleep sometime in the wee hours of the morning and didn't get enough.  
In the mean time it's still hot, low 100s again today of course we're acclimating so it's not that bad.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 23, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> I finally went back to bed and slept for another hour and forty five minutes.  The wife who had just arisen when I went back to bed was coming back to bed when I got up, apparently she went to sleep sometime in the wee hours of the morning and didn't get enough.
> In the mean time it's still hot, low 100s again today of course we're acclimating so it's not that bad.



Low 100's?!?  How on earth are humans expected to live in such conditions?  With my Scottish genes, anything warmer than 85 is bordering the uncomfortable.

I've heard that it's a 'dry heat'.  Well, heat is heat, wet, dry, moist, arid, damp or otherwise.

Of course here in the upper Ohio River valley, humidity in the summer months is a constant.  It's raining right now!  Couple that with high (relatively) temperatures and it becomes nature's sauna.

Every morning I watch the mist rise from the hardwood forests.  Every summer there is a going concern renting canoes to paddle down the many creeks and runs that drain those forests.  The mighty Ohio is always open for business.  Pleasure boats, large arrays of tow boat and barges spilling over with coal and coke or covered with dry cargo inside ply the river.

But, dude.  Low 100's?  As Edwin Starr once said, "Good God y'all!"


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 23, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I finally went back to bed and slept for another hour and forty five minutes.  The wife who had just arisen when I went back to bed was coming back to bed when I got up, apparently she went to sleep sometime in the wee hours of the morning and didn't get enough.
> ...


Heck back in Northern Virginia it would get up to the upper 90s with humidity percentages in the low to mid 90s, give me the dry oven heat any day!!!!
Last year when the temps hit the mid 80s we had the AC running, now the only time we turn on the AC units is when we go to bed other than that the swamp coolers get fired up when it hits the mid to high 80s.  The highest it's been down here this year is 104, Phoenix had a rash of 118 degree days recently.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 23, 2016)

I liked 110 in Phoenix.  Bakes your sinuses.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 23, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Thanks to the Hotshot Firefighters
> 
> View attachment 78630


Any community that has been fought for, and saved by these selfless public servants (often volunteers) knows the gratitude expressed by these greeting and thanks.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 23, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Well, I am 70 years old today. My sister brought me lunch and I had steak, followed by strawberry's and cream.


Congratulations, Ole Man!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 23, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Gosh I hope it doesn't get that hot down here, but it has been known to...and it's humid here. Hard to catch your breath when it's like that. Right now it is just 87 degrees, plus I am inside with the air running...and running...and running....$$$$$$$$$$$ to the power bill.
> ...


87 is _brutally _hot in these parts.  We've been up in the 70's almost every day for the past few weeks.  Even the goats lie about panting!  It's all a matter of perspective, isn't it?


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 23, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


87 is brutally hot!  We call a 'heat wave' three consecutive days of 90 or better.  This describes a cool snap for those poor souls living in the southwest.

I like it here.  The summers are appropriately warm, the winters bring hard facts to the table.  Autumn and spring are both glorious seasons and most people's favorites.

But when summer means scorchers in the low 100s or winters clamp down everything under minus zero temperatures there's something wrong.  Humans should be able to not only survive extremes, but be at least able to find comfort.  Pop said he preferred winter to summer because one can always don more clothing.  There's only so much you can take off and maintain a degree of modesty.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 23, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Around here, heat like this brings out the shorts, "wife-beaters", and spandex.  Somehow, I wish they could declare a weight limit on the spandex.  And you get used to wearing sunglasses to cut the reflective glare from our fish-belly tinted legs and arms.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 23, 2016)

Apologies for my failure to visit lately.  Not only stink hot here, but lots of stuff to get done.  This past weekend I overcame my (unreasonable) fear of chainsaws.  My buddy likes to cut down trees and dig out the stumps, using the activity as a cathartic anger management tool.  That leaves us with lots of firewood, but it still has to be "processed".  So, I set the partner up with the wood splitter and went to work cutting tree trunks to stove length chunks.  We processed about a cord of firewood and a half cord of kindling.  It felt good, in a practical sense, to get this work done.  Physically, I could barely stand up straight.  I'm getting a back belt before I take on the next pile of tree stems!
Today, I screened a big barrow full of compost because my 'taters have started sprouting.  I needed to start building their mounds now, before they get out of hand.
With the passing of the Solstice, Summer is half over here.  I kind of wish it weren't so hot, though.  It's just difficult to work outside when your hair drys to sweaty spikes by the end of a busy day.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 23, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Speaking of Alabama, where is Ernie S. ?   He hasn't posted in awhile.  Hope all is well with him.


I'm alive and haven't quite melted.
After 9 days of being the hottest club in Foley, we are back to being the coolest night spot in Southern Baldwin County.
A week ago Sunday, I noticed the lights flicker a bit. Didn't pay all that much attention. Everything seemed to be back to normal. About 1:30 AM Monday, I get a call saying the AC is out. Should be just a breaker or a fuse in the outside disconnect... I head back and replace a blown 60 Amp fuse, hit the switch and the new fuse blows in about 5 seconds. Monday, we call an AC service outfit. They seemed unprepared for our unusual electrical system and said one of the 2 compressors was dead and the other OK but the power was doing strange things when they tried to start it. They left detailed directions for our electrician who showed up a half hour after the AC guys left. We followed the directions to a tee and what we heard sounded like a grenade. We were suddenly covered with AC compressor oil and in a cloud of R22 refrigerant.
So now it's 2 compressors at $1,935 each, 20 pounds of R22 at $100/pound plus labor of enough that with everything included, we were looking like it the 2% cash back we get on the corporate account would be serious money.
We started trying to see what expenses we could post pone so we could weather the storm. 
Customers rallied. Business kept up even though it was between 90 and 96 inside. We were actually GIVEN a brand new energy efficient commercial AC unit. A customer brought in a boom truck and loader to remove the old unit and put the new one in place. Another customer has given us a costs only price for installing. Making all this happen has required many many hours of phone calls and hours and hours of physical work removing fences to get equipment in, disconnecting duct work and landscaping. I'm tired! 
It was an experience and I'm grateful to friends and customers for their amazing support. I was happy to leave Doc's Early (3:30 AM) Wednesday morning with the inside temperature a brisk 63 degrees.
Sorry, but USMB hasn't been a priority.
I'll be BACK!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 23, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I finally went back to bed and slept for another hour and forty five minutes.  The wife who had just arisen when I went back to bed was coming back to bed when I got up, apparently she went to sleep sometime in the wee hours of the morning and didn't get enough.
> ...


Low 100s in El Paso is hot, but try Mobile at 105 and 98% humidity. 105 in El Paso is like "feels like" maybe 106. 105 in Foley is "feels like" Mount Vesuvius.


----------



## Kat (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi Ernie S.  Sorry about the troubles!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 23, 2016)

It was frantic and scary for a while, but Damn I love what I do and the people I do it with.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 23, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of Alabama, where is Ernie S. ?   He hasn't posted in awhile.  Hope all is well with him.
> ...


I alluded to our unusual electrical system but didn't explain what it is or was. Industrial/ commercial buildings usually have 3 phase electric systems Standard 3 phase has 3 120 volt legs. Our old system had 2 120 volt legs and one "Delta phase running about 190 VAC. Equipment to run on this obsolete system is very expensive as is finding an electrician who has seen it. There are still a few buildings close by that have this system, but the engineer who had to schedule a crew to come out to update us has been with the company for 5 years and had no idea what I was talking about and only understood after I convinced him to google the words "stinger phase" and "delta phase". He had to make a couple calls to find out that there were still customers with 1940's style electric systems
There used to be rail tracks down to the Gulf and a lot of produce from citrus to potatoes to pecans traveled north by rail from warehouses close by Doc's This odd power system was specially adapted to start and run the large electric motors used for conveyors and refrigeration in the day. The tracks are gone and produce moves by truck or barge down the Inland Water Way these days and soon the last vestige of the warehouse district of Foley will be gone. Good news is the breaker box is a 3 phase triple buss box The old AC was the only thing on the Delta phase and now that buss is at 120 VAC and we now have a dozen open spots available in the panel.


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## peach174 (Jun 24, 2016)

Happy Friday all
Have a great weekend.

I also am very busy right now and not much time at all for the usmessageboard.
I too will return when things start to calm down here with everything from a new air conditioner to a new tub & shower and several things happing at the same time.
Whew!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 24, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Apologies for my failure to visit lately.  Not only stink hot here, but lots of stuff to get done.  This past weekend I overcame my (unreasonable) fear of chainsaws.  My buddy likes to cut down trees and dig out the stumps, using the activity as a cathartic anger management tool.  That leaves us with lots of firewood, but it still has to be "processed".  So, I set the partner up with the wood splitter and went to work cutting tree trunks to stove length chunks.  We processed about a cord of firewood and a half cord of kindling.  It felt good, in a practical sense, to get this work done.  Physically, I could barely stand up straight.  I'm getting a back belt before I take on the next pile of tree stems!
> Today, I screened a big barrow full of compost because my 'taters have started sprouting.  I needed to start building their mounds now, before they get out of hand.
> With the passing of the Solstice, Summer is half over here.  I kind of wish it weren't so hot, though.  It's just difficult to work outside when your hair drys to sweaty spikes by the end of a busy day.


I would have been incapacitated for at least a week while taking narcotic pain pills and muscle relaxants just to move from the bed to the bathroom...........!!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 24, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of Alabama, where is Ernie S. ?   He hasn't posted in awhile.  Hope all is well with him.
> ...


Obviously your customer's response to your crisis is a positive reflection on you as a person and business owner.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 24, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Thank you! We do try to make folks feel at home and do our best to make our newest guests a part of the party.
We set out to have a place that was fun without being vulgar and above all, a place where a woman would feel safe walking in by herself. We have done that and a lot of people appreciate it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 24, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I can relate.  Spending several days in Arkansas with temps hovering near 100 and near 100 percent humidity was a real wake up call for how good we have it weather wise here in northern New Mexico.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 24, 2016)

But always good to hear from those who can only check in now and then.  I would be the first to say that USMB or even the Coffee Shop should be nobody's first priority--thank goodness we all have a life--but everybody is missed when they are absent and I want them to know that.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 24, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> But always good to hear from those who can only check in now and then.  I would be the first to say that USMB or even the Coffee Shop should be nobody's first priority--thank goodness we all have a life--but everybody is missed when they are absent and I want them to know that.



Hi!  I'm here to check in!  Just wanted to say hi to my coffee shop friends on this lovely Friday evening!   

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 24, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > But always good to hear from those who can only check in now and then.  I would be the first to say that USMB or even the Coffee Shop should be nobody's first priority--thank goodness we all have a life--but everybody is missed when they are absent and I want them to know that.
> ...



And you too would be one we miss when you don't post for a few days.  Hope all is well with you too, Chris.  That goes for everybody.

Those who can only check in now and then invariably make us smile when you do.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 24, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Apologies for my failure to visit lately.  Not only stink hot here, but lots of stuff to get done.  This past weekend I overcame my (unreasonable) fear of chainsaws.  My buddy likes to cut down trees and dig out the stumps, using the activity as a cathartic anger management tool.  That leaves us with lots of firewood, but it still has to be "processed".  So, I set the partner up with the wood splitter and went to work cutting tree trunks to stove length chunks.  We processed about a cord of firewood and a half cord of kindling.  It felt good, in a practical sense, to get this work done.  Physically, I could barely stand up straight.  I'm getting a back belt before I take on the next pile of tree stems!
> ...


I admit I need more time to recover from extreme exertion but am pleased I didn't suffer more.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 24, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Thanks Foxy.    That's nice to know.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 25, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Sixfoot's bad back,
Rod, GW's partner,
IamwhatIseem's bad hip,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, BBD, Spoonman, 007, BigBlackDog, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 25, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we keep vigil for:
> 
> ...



Nightie night!


----------



## Kat (Jun 25, 2016)

Night you guys. You..not me..I have a bit of time left in me LOL


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 25, 2016)

I'm about ready to call it a day. Band at Doc's tomorrow night and for some strange reason I offered to smoke some Boston Butt. 22 pounds went in the smoker at 10 AM and came out at 10 PM and went to the oven for 2 hours to bring it to 195*, the temperature where it falls apart and becomes "pulled pork"
It's out of the oven and into gallon containers and ready for transport tomorrow evening.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 25, 2016)

*                         Doc's Saturday night Special...




*


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 25, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> *                         Doc's Saturday night Special...
> 
> View attachment 79345*


Oh yeah! Max uses rum, Jessica makes it with Southern Comfort.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 25, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> *                         Doc's Saturday night Special...
> 
> View attachment 79345*



That looks awesome


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 25, 2016)

For those who don't know, the photo with the vigil list last night is a scene from the inside of Ernie's bar.  I don't drink and I would love visiting there.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 25, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> *                         Doc's Saturday night Special...
> 
> View attachment 79345*


Can't stand BBQ sauce on potatoes (or veggies), don't even use ketchup on fries so that would be a definite no for me.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 25, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> For those who don't know, the photo with the vigil list last night is a scene from the inside of Ernie's bar. I don't drink and I would love visiting there.



Well I had to get the old man glasses out but I believe I have the flavor of the ambience of Doc Holiday's.  

Thanks Foxie


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 25, 2016)

I'll admit it never occurred to me to put b-b-que sauce on veggies, including potatoes.  I do like ketchup on my fries though.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 25, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > *                         Doc's Saturday night Special...
> ...



A little mayo with sriracha is better.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 25, 2016)

Ringel surely you have had a Beef Manhattan...well maybe not...midwest/southern thing


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 25, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...



I don't actually know what sriracha is, but nothing is better for having mayo on it.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 25, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



A variation of hot sauce.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 25, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Gotta have mayo, preferably Miracle Whip, on my sandwich, except that I will let Subway substitute sweet onion sauce on their sandwiches.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 25, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...


Each according to their taste......... unless you're putting ketchup on a hot dog...... that's un-American.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 25, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel surely you have had a Beef Manhattan...well maybe not...midwest/southern thing


Never even heard of it and I've lived all over the country.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 25, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Miracle Whip is not mayo by any stretch of the imagination.  To me using Miracle Whip would be the same as eating processed cheese food or worse, Velveeta, plastic cheese.........


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 25, 2016)

Oldest daughter got her first car today.  2000 Buick Park Ave with 170 something on it, about $2500 plus tax, tabs, and title. She's still out showing it off.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 25, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...




I loves me some Sriracha!


----------



## boedicca (Jun 25, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...




Indeed.   Miracle Whip is positively Revolting.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 25, 2016)

Made my Poor Man's Fried Rice for dinner.  

1 pound breakfast sausage
1 12 oz bag frozen cut green beans
Cooked rice (about 3 cups)
Onion powder, garlic powder and ginger to taste
Soy sauce to taste.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 25, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel surely you have had a Beef Manhattan...well maybe not...midwest/southern thing
> ...



A staple in just about every Diner and Café menu throughout the Midwest...
Damn good if you like meat and tators...
I prefer tators and meat myself...


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 25, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Made my Poor Man's Fried Rice for dinner.
> 
> 1 pound breakfast sausage
> 1 12 oz bag frozen cut green beans
> ...


Jasmine rice...hmmmm?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 25, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Made my Poor Man's Fried Rice for dinner.
> ...


Basmati, not sticky like Jasmine.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 26, 2016)

Ho hum ! I got up at 7am this morning and began work on my large painting  (5 feet by 6 feet) of a field of sunflowers. I am doing it as a homage to Van Gogh, but unlike him I am paying close attention to the contra flow spirals at their centre . I am currently drawing them in yellow coloured pencil but will ultimately paint them in oils.

Up to now I have been daunted by the size of the picture ,and the amount of work it entails, but now I have at least made a start.


----------



## Kat (Jun 26, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...




Okay. I know now that I must go to bed. I thought that was a chocolate sandwich...


----------



## Kat (Jun 26, 2016)

Good night all.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 26, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



You don't seem like the Minute Rice type...I was at least hoping not that


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 26, 2016)

I have posted my mornings work in the thread 'my paintings' in the arts and crafts forum. I have decided to photograph the picture in various stages as I paint it and post them the 'my paintings'  thread. I thought it might interest some people to watch how the painting develops.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 26, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


No, was raised on that kind of crap, margarine, Miracle Whip, Velveeta, etc.  When I discovered real food I never went back.  The primary reason I use the powdered forms is when I'm cooking for the wife, she likes the flavor but onions and garlic don't like her in their normal state, she will bur them all night long.  Frozen veggies means I don't have to make a trip to the store every day to buy fresh and considering I was raised on over cooked, mushy canned vegetables frozen is a huge step up.  Don't get me wrong I prefer fresh veggies but I don't have a problem with frozen either.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 26, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Twenty years ago, yeah, I would have eaten that probably 5 times a week but the sandwich would be drowning in gravy as well as the taters.  Alas now, maybe once a decade followed by a week of fasting.........


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 26, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Twenty years ago, yeah, I would have eaten that probably 5 times a week but the sandwich would be drowning in gravy as well as the taters. Alas now, maybe once a decade followed by a week of fasting.........



I have given up so many of my vices (alcohol, Drugs, Wild women and fast cars) I refuse to give up my palate. I enjoy cooking and eating and in moderation it won't kill me. And if it does I will go out with a smile. One thing I have learned in life is, you don't get out alive...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 26, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Twenty years ago, yeah, I would have eaten that probably 5 times a week but the sandwich would be drowning in gravy as well as the taters. Alas now, maybe once a decade followed by a week of fasting.........
> ...


It was exaggeration for comedic effect, I do that a lot......


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 26, 2016)

All is good


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 26, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Sounds like my childhood to the T.
My mother was, and still is, a terrible cook. Her idea of Sunday dinner was those "Banquet Salisbury Steaks" ...canned corn and boxed mash potato mix. 
Her entire spice collection was salt. pepper, garlic powder, onion powder and chili powder...that's about it. EVerything was canned and boxed, that was the 60's and 70's.
 Same as you, I discovered real food in my early 20's...and learned to cook..and never went back. I buy so little processed foods, almost zero. Ketchup, mustard and Hellman's mayo is pretty much the only prepared things I eat. 
And one other thing...canned carrots...why in all that is holy do these things exist? They taste absolutely dreadful, and it's not like slicing real carrots is that hard.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 26, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I know a lot of folks feel that way about it.  But what can I say?  I love the taste of it.  It is about the last concession I've made to processed foods though.  So I figure a couple of guilty pleasures won't kill me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 26, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



I don't know if I consider myself above average, but I love to cook and people seem to like my food.

But one Christmas, long, long ago, Hombre and the kids and I found ourselves spending a first Christmas in a new town where we had spent most of the year in a woefully inadequate house for the four of us.  So on Christmas Eve we had just found and rented a wonderful place to live--a wonderful place for kids--a dream house to us. And we were all excited to move in so agreed we would do it on Christmas Day right after the gifts were opened.  But I was uncomfortable not having something Christmassy for dinner.

You walk into the grocery store on Christmas Eve and check out with nothing but four turkey TV dinners and see how people look at you.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Great story...hilarious


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 26, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Actually the frozen fruits and veggies are just as nutrious and sometimes moreso because they are frozen at their peak freshness and quality.  Sometimes some of the 'fresh' stuff at the grocery store is past its peak quality.  Fresh out of the garden is best though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 26, 2016)

boedicca said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I suppose we should break the habit.  But we use so little of it--a small jar will last us a month--and I do confess.  I just like it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 26, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Made my Poor Man's Fried Rice for dinner.
> 
> 1 pound breakfast sausage
> 1 12 oz bag frozen cut green beans
> ...



Do you cook the sausage before adding the other stuff?  That seems like a LOT of sausage though for somebody who generally eats really healthy.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 26, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



I won't use Minute Rice but I have succumbed to the 'boil in the bag' rice -- it comes packaged in a pourous bag--you drop it into boiling water for 10 minutes or so and then pull the bag out--squish it a little to expel the excess water and voila--perfect rice every time in just the right quantity for the two of us with virtually no clean up and no waste.  You can get it in white, brown, or flavored.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 26, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


I was the oldest of 4 boys, military brats and while the food was mostly processed fake food we didn't know the difference and we never went hungry.  There were times we had breakfast dinners, lots of Spam and Army noodles with ketchup (spaghetti), my mom's spaghetti was always watery.  We always ate Wonder and Rainbow bread (I won't touch it today), when she would make toast she would toast a whole loaf and we would scarf it down.  One aspect of her cooking I learned early on how to not repeat was her use of salt, she would salt the food while cooking and we would add more at the table.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Made my Poor Man's Fried Rice for dinner.
> ...


Yeah, cook the sausage then add the beans then the cooked rice and the spices with about another tbsp of oil (sesame oil is what I prefer when cooking "Chinese").  
With 3 cups of cooked rice the sausage amount really isn't that much, that batch will most likely give us 3 to 4 meals just eat it in portions (one portion is the size of your fist).


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 26, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Yep, that was our generation. Salt was pretty much everything. I bet when you was a kid you put sugar in your cereal too. Frosted flakes...with a teaspoon of sugar added in. Good Lord.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 26, 2016)

Also made apple pie the other day, used Gala apples and only added about a 3rd a cup of sugar.......  Next time I'll only add a quarter cup as the pie was almost too sweet.  For those who don't know, the standard apple pie recipe calls for a cup of sugar.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



We don't make rice very often, but use a Zojirushi cooker when we do. The rice comes out perfect.  They're a bit pricey (we got one for a wedding present), but if one eats a lot of rice, it's the way to go.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 26, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Not so much the sugar for me, the salt and the fat, hell yeah!!!!  
Granted we would toast and butter bread sprinkle it with cinnamon and sugar but i tended to use more cinnamon.  With pancakes and french toast I rarely used syrup but would drown them in margarine.  
Ya have to realize our parents were depression era kids, most everything was still being salted to preserve it so it's what they knew.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 26, 2016)

I have very little to say about food, I eat chicken salad almost every day. Except like today when I have run out of chicken. So I heat up a tin of spaghetti and a tin of stewed steak and dump it on a plate. That is as close as I come to cooking.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 26, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Also made apple pie the other day, used Gala apples and only added about a 3rd a cup of sugar.......  Next time I'll only add a quarter cup as the pie was almost too sweet.  For those who don't know, the standard apple pie recipe calls for a cup of sugar.



You're using apples that are way too sweet.  The best apple pies are made with sour apples, i.e. Granny Smith.  If you can find some sour green apples, give those a try!

The peaches here are really good right now, so I'm going to make a peach pie or cobbler this week.  I can't wait for the Faye Elberta and Oh Henry peaches - they should be available by the end of the month - but those are purely for eating plain.  Delish!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 26, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Also made apple pie the other day, used Gala apples and only added about a 3rd a cup of sugar.......  Next time I'll only add a quarter cup as the pie was almost too sweet.  For those who don't know, the standard apple pie recipe calls for a cup of sugar.



Ugh...don't you hate it when your visiting someone and they bring out a store bought pie?? 
Apple pie from a grocery store is absolutely horrendous. So sweet it literally causes pain in your lower jaw. Yuo might as well sit down and eat a bowl of corn syrup.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 26, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



BINGO.   There was a British cook book writer, Elisabeth David who had a mission to teach British women how to cook again after the Depression and War Years. The lack of ingredients and rationing had caused a full generation to not learn proper ways to cook.  Her baking book "English Bread and Yeast Cookery" is a classic.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 26, 2016)

boedicca said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Also made apple pie the other day, used Gala apples and only added about a 3rd a cup of sugar.......  Next time I'll only add a quarter cup as the pie was almost too sweet.  For those who don't know, the standard apple pie recipe calls for a cup of sugar.
> ...


Even with Granny Smiths I use a third of a cup of sugar and that's sweet enough, I just wasn't thinking when I made this pie and added a third of a cup instead of a quarter cup.  As for peaches, the wife likes those, too sickly sweet for my tastes.  I use two thirds to three quarters less sweetener then what the recipe calls for in all my deserts.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 26, 2016)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



We live in a rice and beans state, but neither of us like Spanish rice all that much.  About the only time we have rice is when I prepare something Asian that screams for rice.  We do like Asian cuisine but not often enough that the rice becomes an issue.  Hombre and I are both misplaced Texans and the potato still reigns supreme.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 26, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




I cut back on the sugar in fruit pies as well. mr. boe loves cherry pie.  I use Oregon sour cherries and about half the recommended sugar.   

Peach pie is wonderful if the peaches are tart.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 26, 2016)

boedicca said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


In the 1800s, specifically in the south the primary foods were meat, meal and molasses, scurvy was an ever present problem.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



We're surrounded by Cal-Mex, and I can completely forego the rice.   I generally don't eat much carbs; mr. boe is a bread fiend, so it's easy just to have some sourdough on hand for him.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 26, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Yep. We are very fortunate to live in an era of easy and effective transport for foodstuffs.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 26, 2016)

boedicca said:


> Peach pie is wonderful if the peaches are tart



The crust is what makes or breaks a good pie in my book...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I love beans and rice, I also love potatoes though they sit heavy on my stomach so we rarely have those.  We're eating much more in the way of veggies and salads these days, one of my favorite quick meals is to by the large bags of cole slaw mix and just add ranch dressing and no, I don't use the 'lite" dressings, they add more sweetener to compensate for the low fat tastlessness.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 26, 2016)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


I can eat bread and butter till the cows come home but I don't.  While the vast majority consists of whole grain breads my favorites are hot white rolls, french and italian breads so those are reserved for an occasional treat.  Heck I'd rather eat that for "desert" than desert.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 26, 2016)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Yup.  Hombre thinks a meal without some sort of bread is only half a meal.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 26, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> The crust is what makes or breaks a good pie in my book...



My mother was the worlds best cook! Bottom line... She was definitely a depression era child from a family of 12 kids. Slim Pickens was a everyday guest in their home. They used what they had. We all know how staples were bought back then. If you had anything it was in bulk. Mom's mother dies when she was 11 and the older sisters flew the coop and left my mother to be the chief cook and bottle washer for the younger kids. This is how she developed her skill as a top class home maker and cook. I was very fortunate. Growing up we mostly lived in rural or suburban environments. Always had gardens and when possible we raised our own livestock. We appreciated everything we had.
I am almost 62 years old and I miss my parents everyday...


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 26, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Peach pie is wonderful if the peaches are tart
> ...



Pie crust should be sweet, but almost never is.  It doesn't have to be all sugar, but a bit of sweetness rather than the usual dry, bland bread-like crust makes a huge difference IMO.  People too often seem to just use the crust as a way to hold the filling together and don't think of it as an integral part of the pie.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 26, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



With plentiful citrus around these days, you don't hear much about scurvy any more.

Our breakfast consists of

One serving:
6 tablespoons low fat cottage cheese and 3 tablespoons of unprocessed organic flaxseed oil blended with an immersion blender until no more oil is visible--about one minute.  2 tablespoons organic flaxseed ground to a fluff in the coffee grinder.  (The flaxseed loses its punch after 20 minutes or so of being ground so it is necessary to make it fresh for each serving.)

Note:  It is critical to use the immersion blender to mix the cottage cheese and flaxseed oil before anything else is added.   It changes the chemistry so that the oil becomes a 'quark' that is 100% water soluble and usable by the body.  If you add anything to it before blending those two items, it doesn't happen.

Dump that with some crushed ice  (you can crush the ice with a good blender), a whole orange (peeled), a whole apple (peeled or unpeeled but remove the core and seeds), some raw honey, and cinnamon in the blender and mix.  If too thick, the mixture can be thinned down with cold water.  Puree into a smoothie that is nutritious, filling, and over time usually remedies a whole host of autoimmune issues like allergies, arthritis, and other uglies.

Once my system adjusted, this recipe is extremely filling and  lasts me pretty much all day until dinner.  I might have something really light for lunch or a snack in between.  We pretty much eat whatever we're hungry for or have on hand for dinner but I have been more conscientious in our later years to cook healthier.   Processed and artificial foods are kept to a minimum.  (Except for our Miracle Whip  )

You can use other fresh fruit or even veggies instead of the apple and orange if you have them too.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 26, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > The crust is what makes or breaks a good pie in my book...
> ...


My mom was called the rich bitch by some in her home town, her step father was the Post Master so they did well during the depression, my dad was raised in a dirt floor cabin in the woods of Wisconsin and learned to hunt when he was only 8 years old.  For Christmas each one of the kids would receive one Hershey's Kiss as a present, his oldest brother and friends built a car from junked vehicles abandoned in the woods, they would make knives from old car springs.  He started out working the railroad but quickly joined the Air Force and became a radio electrician/operator, eventually he switched to the Army as a Warrant Officer.   
His dream was to buy a farm or ranch and have all of use sons help him work it.......  Fat chance, we were raised and are all still confirmed suburbanites/city dwellers.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 26, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


The wife would make what is called a "biscuit" crust, no sugar at all, I've become lazy in my old age and just use the store bought crusts.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Not even sure I could get that past my eyesight, just the thought of what it looks like gives me serious pause as I don't like purees simply because of the "grainy" texture and how they look.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 26, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...



I'm a much bigger fan of sugar than you are.  I hate having a yummy sweet pie filling surrounded by a bland, dry, crust.  When I put whipped cream on pie, it's usually to mask the taste of the crust.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 26, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


The vast majority of Americans wouldn't touch my deserts as they would find them terribly bland, waaaaay too much sweetener in our American cultural foods.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 26, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



This isn't really grainy at all especially if you leave out the flaxseed.  We like to use the flaxseed in some way though and that is the simplest solution to get it into our diet.  And the color and texture is quite pleasant - if you use a whole orange it will be a light orange color.  And I like the taste.  We buy an unprocessed organic flaxseed oil made by Puritan--I order it through Amazon but you can order it direct too--and it is pretty colorless and tastes good.  Infused with healthy fat that our body needs plus all the omegas in just the right proportions.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 26, 2016)

"COLD WATER" is the secret to making a good home made pie crust. Mom used to make what she called "Apple Dumplings". 8 individual cored peeled apples wrapped in a pie dough. A sugar cinnamon butter combination dropped in the core of the apples. More cinnamon sugar mixture sprinkled on top after cooking. My favorite part was the dough under the apple that had soaked in the juices.
Richer than 5 foot up a bull's butt...


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 26, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Because it's delicious!  

I try not to overdo the junk food nowadays because of health concerns, but I still want my sweets to be sweet.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 26, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> "COLD WATER" is the secret to making a good home made pie crust. Mom used to make what she called "Apple Dumplings". 8 individual cored peeled apples wrapped in a pie dough. A sugar cinnamon butter combination dropped in the core of the apples. More cinnamon sugar mixture sprinkled on top after cooking. My favorite part was the dough under the apple that had soaked in the juices.
> Richer than 5 foot up a bull's butt...



ice water in fact.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ice water in fact.



tru dat


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 26, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



By the way, the quark (cottage cheese blended with the flaxseed oil) works as a dish on its own if you prefer to eat it instead of drink it.  Here is a demonstration of how it is done:


Coupled with a healthy diet otherwise, the record shows this will help and even cure folks with cancer--a much more rigid diet is required there--and also folks with serious allergies, RA, fibromyalgia, and other autoimmune issues.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


When I eat cottage cheese I prefer it with crushed pineapple.  
I hate shakes of any kind, just the thought of drinking one makes me want to puke and that's not a joke.  
I hate anything with what I consider a gritty texture so those foods are out for me.  I make a mean cornbread but I won't eat it, too dry and gritty, everyone else loves it when I make it.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Miracle Whip is a staple in our house...tuna and deviled eggs couldn't exist without it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 26, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I think you will find the above recipe not at all gritty especially as demonstrated in the You Tube video.   (I put all sorts of stuff in my breakfast shake as previously described, but the recipe she is demonstrating is the classic one.)  The flaxseed is ground to a fine fluff approximating dryer lint.  Nothing else is gritty at all unless you consider berry seeds or broken up nuts gritty.  With your RA, I would think it might be worth a try.  It sure has relieved all my arthritis symptoms for the most part.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I'd have to get it past my mindset first, that is the greatest challenge which I'm not sure I can overcome or even want to.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 26, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Well I wish you would try it.  I think you'll find it a whole lot less offensive than you imagine, and the health benefits are huge.  Here's what Lifescripts has to say about it.

Flaxseed


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Probably not but thanks anyway.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 26, 2016)

Speaking of rice wild rice is and always has been the staple food of my grandfather's people, the Anishinaabeg (Ojibwa/Chippewa), it's 10 times more healthy than even brown rice and I hate the taste of wild rice.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 26, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Speaking of rice wild rice is and always has been the staple food of my grandfather's people, the Anishinaabeg (Ojibwa/Chippewa), it's 10 times more healthy than even brown rice and I hate the taste of wild rice.......



Yes, I haven't been able to develop a taste for wild rice either.  But we adjusted to brown rice quite easily.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 26, 2016)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Same here. It has just that little extra zing that you can't get from plain mayonnaise.  But we don't use just a huge amount of it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of rice wild rice is and always has been the staple food of my grandfather's people, the Anishinaabeg (Ojibwa/Chippewa), it's 10 times more healthy than even brown rice and I hate the taste of wild rice.......
> ...


Brown rice is good and I can even handle long grain and wild rice mix.  Be careful with brown rice, read the label as some is nothing more than dyed white rice.  Another I have had that is wonderful is black or Emperor's rice but it ain't cheap....... not by a long shot.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 26, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Brown rice is good with mushrooms, onions and pork. Better than white actually.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 26, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Peach pie is wonderful if the peaches are tart
> ...



Oh, fo shizzle.  And the very best pie crust is made with lard!


----------



## boedicca (Jun 26, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




I enjoy baking bread.   A piece of fresh baked bread with butter is heavenly - and I'd rather have that than desert!   I make dinner rolls with half white bread flour and half whole wheat - very yummy.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



The only time mr. boe has dinner without bread is when he has white flour tortillas to roll up and eat like bread.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 26, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...




I disagree.   Pie crust is best when it is slightly savor and salty.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 26, 2016)

boedicca said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...



Ack, not salty!  I'm eating dessert, not dinner.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 26, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...




The rolled up Pillsbury crusts are so frightfully convenient that I generally use those, too.   They are about 85% as good as homemade, and the extra mess and time just isn't worth mixing up a crust from scratch....unless it's a special occasion.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 26, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Speaking of GRAINY, I am reminded of this article on Soylent.   A poor dweeb I used to work with actually buys and consumes this stuff.

Two Months of Soylent


----------



## boedicca (Jun 26, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...




Yes, salty.  Haven't you ever had a sea salt caramel dipped in dark chocolate?  Heavenly!


----------



## boedicca (Jun 26, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...




I really don't have that much of a sweat tooth.  I like bittersweet chocolate and fruit that is tart.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 26, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Mushrooms is another thing I like but the wife won't eat.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 26, 2016)

boedicca said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


----------



## boedicca (Jun 26, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




If you have the time, reading the saga of Soylent is pretty interesting, although I'm not interested in giving up real food in favor of tasteless pancake batter.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 26, 2016)

boedicca said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



I've considered trying Soylent.  I'd hate to give up tasty food, but I have some digestive issues and I've wondered if they might be fixed with a diet that regular.  Between worry about how much I'd 'cheat' and the price, I decided against it.

If I lived in a higher cost of living area, and maybe only as a 1 meal a day thing, it might be worthwhile.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 26, 2016)

boedicca said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Nope, never had that that I'm aware of.  I wouldn't choose one, either.

Of course, these days I don't eat a lot of chocolate, as it's supposed to be bad for reflux.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 26, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I know a couple of people who use it as a meal substitute to save time when they are busy.   Using it in place of all food is not at all appealing...unless one is selected for a mission to Mars.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 26, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



That's too bad.  They are really delicious!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 26, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Red Wine mushroom reduction?...she eat that?
Nothing like a good filet with a mushroom reduction sauce over it....okay...seriously I have no steak in the house, butcher is closed on Sundays and I had to bring this up..


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 26, 2016)

boedicca said:


> I really don't have that much of a sweat tooth.  I like bittersweet chocolate and fruit that is tart.



I prefer dark bittersweet also.
I have a definite weakness for a good cheesecake though. And cake doughnuts. And good pie. I think I will place an internet order for one of Ringels...cause I never bake. I can cook just about anything, but never baked.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 26, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > I really don't have that much of a sweat tooth.  I like bittersweet chocolate and fruit that is tart.
> ...




Cheesecake is one of my special desserts. I have a fabulous old family recipe.  It's not overly sweet, either - the cheese makes it a tad savory.  It also has a sour cream layer.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 26, 2016)

boedicca said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



 Your trying to torture me now. Sounds awesome. That is the best thing about a good cheesecake, the fact it isn't too sweet. 
So...this recipe...


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 26, 2016)

boedicca said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



I hope I never happen to find myself relying on you for dessert!  

I don't eat cheesecake at all.  Yuck.  I'm not a fan of cheese most of the time with dinner, certainly not as part of dessert.  I also don't like sour cream.  

And while I'm talking about putting non-dessert foods into dessert, what's with carrot cake?  Why would you want to ruin a perfectly good cake by making it with carrots?  I like carrots as a snack, or in salad, but cake?


----------



## boedicca (Jun 26, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...




The only reason to eat carrot cake is for the delicious cream cheese frosting!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 26, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> "COLD WATER" is the secret to making a good home made pie crust. Mom used to make what she called "Apple Dumplings". 8 individual cored peeled apples wrapped in a pie dough. A sugar cinnamon butter combination dropped in the core of the apples. More cinnamon sugar mixture sprinkled on top after cooking. My favorite part was the dough under the apple that had soaked in the juices.
> Richer than 5 foot up a bull's butt...



I recall a dish like that from my youth too.  Did she fry them or were they baked?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 26, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> And while I'm talking about putting non-dessert foods into dessert, what's with carrot cake?  Why would you want to ruin a perfectly good cake by making it with carrots?  I like carrots as a snack, or in salad, but cake?



So I am going to go out on a limb and say you don't like zucchini bread either?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 26, 2016)

boedicca said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



I agree.  I love raw carrots, carrot juice, properly seasoned cooked carrots, carrot soufflé, but have never found carrot cake to be anything I would intentionally order.  But I do love the cream cheese frosting so I just use that on other things.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...




That frosting is perfect on red velvet cake...just sayin'.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> I recall a dish like that from my youth too. Did she fry them or were they baked?



Just like me...

Baked...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 26, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Wine = sulfates = one of her allergies.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 26, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Grape Jelly


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 26, 2016)

Oh and I remember the first frozen dinners......  Not very fondly......  However I did love the old Morton and Banquet pot pies, two at a time.......  Hey I was a growing boy with two hollow legs, two hollow arms and a hollow head......


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 26, 2016)

You folks are just going to freak...

My favorite cake and yes my mother made for me was Mayonnaise cake.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 26, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Oh and I remember the first frozen dinners......  Not very fondly......  However I did love the old Morton and Banquet pot pies, two at a time.......  Hey I was a growing boy with two hollow legs, two hollow arms and a hollow head......



Haha..I did the same thing! Sometimes i would mix it up and fix one chicken and one turkey...I was such a wild child.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 26, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Have fun, I rarely if ever eat jelly or peanut butter.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 26, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> You folks are just going to freak...
> 
> My favorite cake and yes my mother made for me was Mayonnaise cake.


I used to eat butter sandwiches.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 26, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> You folks are just going to freak...
> 
> My favorite cake and yes my mother made for me was Mayonnaise cake.



I had that years ago...one of my friends mother.
Another good one is applesauce cake.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 26, 2016)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Well here in New Mexico, tortillas are every bit as much bread as the sliced loaf we buy.  So are sopapillas.  So in the restaurant it is not uncommon for the server to ask if you want toast, biscuit, or tortilla with your breakfast or even lunch.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 26, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > You folks are just going to freak...
> ...



My mother would make this simple dessert snack sometimes...bread/butter/brown sugar...bake in the oven for a little bit...I use to love the stuff


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 26, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> However I did love the old Morton and Banquet pot pies, two at a time.......



Marie Calender has a pretty good pot pie...
Little pricey but one will fill you up...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 26, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > However I did love the old Morton and Banquet pot pies, two at a time.......
> ...


The problem is I love those and they're loaded with fat and sodium so I've limited myself to only five a day........... 

Also they're only $2.60 each at Wally World.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 26, 2016)

As I've stated numerous times my weakness is potato chips, they're my comfort food, I try to limit myself to one 10 lb bag a month.   Used to eat a whole 2 lb bag in one sitting when I was a teenager.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 26, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> The problem is I love those and they're loaded with fat and sodium so I've limited myself to only five a day...........



Why do you think Eli Lilly makes Blood Pressure meds?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 26, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The problem is I love those and they're loaded with fat and sodium so I've limited myself to only five a day...........
> ...


Quite familiar with that........ on a daily basis........


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 26, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > And while I'm talking about putting non-dessert foods into dessert, what's with carrot cake?  Why would you want to ruin a perfectly good cake by making it with carrots?  I like carrots as a snack, or in salad, but cake?
> ...



I've never had (or heard of) zucchini bread.....but I'm guessing that no, I wouldn't like it.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 26, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> As I've stated numerous times my weakness is potato chips, they're my comfort food, I try to limit myself to one 10 lb bag a month.   Used to eat a whole 2 lb bag in one sitting when I was a teenager.



I love mixing pretzels with regular potato chips.  I don't mind the chips alone, but with pretzels they are great!


----------



## Kat (Jun 26, 2016)

I LOVE pretzels! Love the flavor, and the salt. Oh and love white chocolate covered pretzels..the ones with REAL white chocolate like I have made before.


----------



## Kat (Jun 26, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...




I bet you would. It does not taste like zucchini at all. And it is super moist.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 26, 2016)

Kat said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Good stuff...that and banana bread.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 26, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > You folks are just going to freak...
> ...



My grandparents used to use butter in place of mayo with summer sausage or salami sandwiches.


----------



## Kat (Jun 26, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...




Oh yeah!!  I really love banana...yum  yum.


----------



## Kat (Jun 26, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > You folks are just going to freak...
> ...





Those are good too.

I used to eat peanut butter and dill pickle slices sandwiches. Sounds bad now.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 26, 2016)

Kat said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



If your feeling a little bad...a little warm butter on top of the slice


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 26, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I do like banana bread


----------



## Kat (Jun 26, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...





Then trust me..you would like the zucchini bread too. It reminds me a lot of banana bread.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 26, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...




That sounds yum!


----------



## Kat (Jun 26, 2016)

I'm hungry!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 26, 2016)

Hi Foxy and Coffee Shoppers!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 26, 2016)

Kat said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



I've never had zucchini bread before.  It looks good!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 26, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> You folks are just going to freak...
> 
> My favorite cake and yes my mother made for me was Mayonnaise cake.



Ewww.  Whenever I get a sandwich from the sub shop, I always tell them to go very light with the mayo.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Try that on brownies!    Yummy!


----------



## boedicca (Jun 26, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...




Or just skip the extra calories from the brownie and eat the frosting with a spoon!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 26, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Yuck?  That's crazy talk!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 26, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



I don't like carrot cake either.  It tastes okay (a lot sweeter than you would think), but I don't care for the texture.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 26, 2016)

boedicca said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I like eating the brownie batter.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 26, 2016)

I can't believe I use to do this...when I was a teenager I use to buy those pillsbury cookie dough that came in a roll...and I would sit and scarf down half of one of those things.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 26, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I can't believe I use to do this...when I was a teenager I use to buy those pillsbury cookie dough that came in a roll...and I would sit and scarf down half of one of those things.



Eww.  You guys ate some strange things.  Lol.  One of my friends used to eat sticks of butter.  That is nasty.  Not to mention, really bad for you.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 26, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe I use to do this...when I was a teenager I use to buy those pillsbury cookie dough that came in a roll...and I would sit and scarf down half of one of those things.
> ...



Hey I was a kid. I grew 5 inches in 16 months. I ate everything.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 26, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Would you do that now?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 26, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Absolutely not...ugh.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 26, 2016)

I think I could sit and eat an entire ice cream cake.  I'd feel like crap after, but the good ones are so yummy!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 26, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> I think I could sit and eat an entire ice cream cake.  I'd feel like crap after, but the good ones are so yummy!



Love ice cream cake too.  I like pies too.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 26, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> I think I could sit and eat an entire ice cream cake.  I'd feel like crap after, but the good ones are so yummy!



I can take a little, little piece. I am not a fan of the super sweet. And i will require black coffee with it to offset the sugar overload.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 26, 2016)

Have some leftover pork chops, thin sliced em, added chipotle seasoning, garlic, sliced onion and cabbage and sauteed in a little light oil.  Might heat up some tortillas and use the pork mix as filling.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 26, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Have some leftover pork chops, thin sliced em, added chipotle seasoning, garlic, sliced onion and cabbage and sauteed in a little light oil.  Might heat up some tortillas and use the pork mix as filling.


Sounds good. Tacos tacos


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 26, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


I'll up the ante...I make my own ketchup and mayo.  It's not that hard and you can leave out the sugar, extra salt, and all those unpronounceable preservatives.  Just make small batches, more often.  I have a new batch of home-made Worcestershire on the stove right now, too.  Again, no additional salt or sugar in the mix and it tastes so good!


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 26, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I think I could sit and eat an entire ice cream cake.  I'd feel like crap after, but the good ones are so yummy!
> ...



I can live without cream/milk, but I always put sugar in my coffee! (when I actually drink it)


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 26, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > You folks are just going to freak...
> ...



I usually don't get mayo on my subs.  Prefer mustard on some or their sweet onion sauce is great.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 26, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



You shouldn't skip the cream/milk though because it really helps with the GERD.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 26, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I actually do have a homemade mayo recipe that I use in a pinch if I'm out of the storebought stuff.  Never tried ketchup or worchestershire sauce.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 26, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I think I could sit and eat an entire ice cream cake.  I'd feel like crap after, but the good ones are so yummy!
> ...


So how do you stay so skinny?  It isn't fair you know.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 26, 2016)

boedicca said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Still deciding if I'm going to fess up actually doing that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 26, 2016)

Okay, I'm off to watch a movie and will almost certainly fall asleep and not get back to the computer tonight.  So. . .

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Sixfoot's bad back,
Rod, GW's partner,
IamwhatIseem's bad hip,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, BBD, Spoonman, 007, BigBlackDog, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.

And for the most decadent food crowd in today's most interesting culinary discussion, I will leave you all a midnight snack of Canadian poutine:


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Some of us are just naturally thin.    I can't eat as much junk as I could when I was younger, though.

Reflux problems also help.  I dropped some bad and potentially fattening things from my diet because of my reflux.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



I use creamer when I drink coffee, which isn't very often.  I just meant that I don't mind coffee without cream, but I don't want it without sugar.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 27, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> For those who don't know, the photo with the vigil list last night is a scene from the inside of Ernie's bar.  I don't drink and I would love visiting there.


I appreciate that you posted a shot from Doc Hollidays!
As always, everyone raved about my butt (pulled pork for you folks with dirty minds) and our Pirates Bash was a great night. We had live entertainment from a two piece group called Delta Smoke and we featured rum drinks, adding 5 new ones to the repertoire. Here's a shot of me with 2 of my favorite bar wenches.



Yes, that is a real sword and I do know how to use it.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 27, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I think I could sit and eat an entire ice cream cake.  I'd feel like crap after, but the good ones are so yummy!
> ...


Pies! someone used my favorite word!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 27, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Miracle Whip is NOT mayonnaise! It is vile and disgusting.... worse, MUCH worse than asparagus.
Hellman's is mayonnaise. It is made from soybean oil, water, whole eggs and egg yolks, vinegar, salt, sugar and lemon juice. Miracle Whip is an evil concoction made from mustard flour, water, soybean oil, paprika, high fructose corn syrup, eggs, vinegar, modified cornstarch, salt, natural flavor, dried garlic, the preservative potassium sorbate, and spice


----------



## Kat (Jun 27, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...




I hate Miracle Whip.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 27, 2016)

Mondaaayyy.....ugh
But it's a long weekend!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 27, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > For those who don't know, the photo with the vigil list last night is a scene from the inside of Ernie's bar.  I don't drink and I would love visiting there.
> ...



Looking good Ernie.  But why do I imagine you as a star on Duck Dynasty?  Love the outfits.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 27, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...


Oil & vinegar, s & p.  Mayo kills it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 27, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I go for flavor.  Mustard has it.  Mayo does not.  For me it just adds calories without increasing my enjoyment of the sandwich or whatever.  So alas, though I am doing my best to cook and eat healthier food, I won't give up the guilty pleasure of enjoying my food.  And sometimes that just requires Miracle Whip that has a great flavor at least for those of us who enjoy it.

I'll have some mayo on hand or will make some for those of you who don't like Miracle Whip when you come for a visit though.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 27, 2016)

blackhawk said:


>








I used spread sheet.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 27, 2016)

Kat said:


> I hate Miracle Whip.



Miracle Whip loves everyone, mostly the thighs.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 27, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I rarely eat mayo anyway or ketchup or any other condiment or even minty condoms for that matter.  I can't remember the last time I made a tuna, chicken or egg salad though I did have a ham sandwich a couple of weeks ago with mayo and a burger a month ago with ketchup and mayo on it.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 27, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I get that a lot. Or, ZZ Top or Oak Ridge Boys, Alabama or someone from a TV show about moonshiners. I'm unconventional, I guess; always have been, but people do remember me.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 27, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


If they stopped selling ketchup tomorrow, I'd probably go the rest of my life not noticing it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 27, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Looks like you need a shave........ 

(Hopefully that was a different approach.......  )


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 27, 2016)

I know I am probably beating a dead horse here, all I know is you will probably *never* have a more moist cake than this. Minds are like Banks they are not worth a damn, unless they are open. Like the ole alka seltzer commercial says "*Try It, You'll Like It".  






Chocolate Mayonnaise Cake Recipe photo by Taste of Home

Chocolate Mayonnaise Cake Recipe
*


*



*
* 

Mom always made this special cake for my birthday meal. It's very moist and has a nice, light chocolate taste, and the flavorful frosting is the perfect topping. — Deborah Amrine, Grand Haven, Michigan

TOTAL TIME: Prep: 15 min. Bake: 30 min. + cooling
MAKES: 9-12 servings
Ingredients
*


*

1 cup water

1 cup mayonnaise

1 teaspoon vanilla extract

2 cups all-purpose flour

1 cup sugar

3 tablespoons baking cocoa

2 teaspoons baking soda

BROWN SUGAR FROSTING:

1/2 cup packed brown sugar

1/4 cup butter, cubed

2 tablespoons milk

1-3/4 cups confectioners' sugar
*
*Directions
*


*

In a large bowl, combine the water, mayonnaise and vanilla until well blended. In a large bowl, combine the flour, sugar, cocoa and baking soda; gradually beat into mayonnaise mixture until blended.

Pour into greased 9-in. square or 11-in. x 7-in. baking pan. Bake at 350° for 30-35 minutes or until a toothpick inserted near the center comes out clean. Cool completely.

For frosting, in a small saucepan. Cook and stir brown sugar in butter until bubbly. Remove from the heat; stir in milk. Gradually add confectioners' sugar; beat until smooth. Frost cake. Yield: 9-12 servings.
*
*Originally published as Chocolate Mayonnaise Cake in Taste of Home June/July 1993, p37

Chocolate Mayonnaise Cake*


----------



## OldLady (Jun 27, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I never liked Miracle Whip, but kind of figured out what it's for when I made broccoli-grape salad and the dressing was mayo, vinegar and sugar.  Sweet and a little tangy at the same time.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 27, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > For those who don't know, the photo with the vigil list last night is a scene from the inside of Ernie's bar.  I don't drink and I would love visiting there.
> ...



What is a pirate's favorite letter?  Arrrrrrr.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 27, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Cream and extra sugar for me!    I drink coffee every morning.  Usually just one medium ice coffee from DD, but some days I might have two.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 27, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Good metabolism?  I'm just a tiny girl?    Weight has never really been an issue for me.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 27, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I stopped drinking soda (except for occasionally, maybe once every couple of weeks I'll have soda now).  I don't get acid reflux, but I started drinking more water instead.  I like ice coffee, ice tea and water the most in the summer weather.  There is nothing better than working out, getting all sweaty, and then getting a nice ice cold water out of the fridge and chugging it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 27, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I use ketchup on my fries and I use it on hamburgers or cheeseburgers.  I also use it as a base for a lot of sauces, so I would miss it!    Adding some ketchup makes for the BEST glaze on chicken thighs!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 27, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> I know I am probably beating a dead horse here, all I know is you will probably *never* have a more moist cake than this. Minds are like Banks they are not worth a damn, unless they are open. Like the ole alka seltzer commercial says "*Try It, You'll Like It".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, I can see how mayo would add moistness to a cake.  Basically it is substituted for the eggs which makes perfect sense (since it is made from eggs).  

When you said a mayonnaise cake earlier in the thread, I was thinking a mayonnaise FLAVORED cake.    That's why I was like "ewww."


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 27, 2016)

I like mayo or Miracle Whip, depending on what I'm eating.  Sometimes I like that little tang that you get with Miracle Whip.  For example, I like Miracle Whip on my BLT but I prefer mayo in tuna or egg salad.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 27, 2016)

86% of heart surgeons prefer their future patients use one or both.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 27, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Well I for one think you are adorable.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 27, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



And it is sooooo good for you.  Caffeinated drinks act as mild diuretics which can interfere with or slow down good hydration.  I definitely enjoy my morning coffee, and an occasional ice tea or a cup of hot tea, but like you a carbonated beverage is a rare guilty pleasure any more and I've cut way down on the tea and coffee.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 27, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



But those powdered creamers--almost all are made of high fructose corn syrup solids, hydrogenated vegetable oils, and a handful of stabilizing, emulsifying, and flavoring chemicals--practically nothing that would pass for food.  And those chemicals can trigger GERD.  If you use real cream or milk though, that will cut the acid in the coffee and make it much less likely to contribute to your GERD.

(Sorry.  Stepping off soap box now.)


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 27, 2016)

Oh, and for our philosophical lesson for the day--they urge us to share these:


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 27, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I think that, whatever I use, coffee is just no good for my reflux.  

These days I very rarely drink coffee, once or twice a month is about it.  I do drink tea constantly.  It used to be decaf black tea, nowadays it's regular green tea.  It's probably more caffeine than I should be getting, but less than black tea or coffee, and it hasn't seemed to cause me any trouble.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 27, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Oh, and for our philosophical lesson for the day--they urge us to share these:



I guess Sam can be my wingman....


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 28, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Sixfoot's bad back,
Rod, GW's partner,
IamwhatIseem's bad hip,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, BBD, Spoonman, 007, BigBlackDog, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.

El Paso Sunset:


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I've "looked like I needed a shave" for 44 years come 7/9 There are damned few people in my life that have ever seen my chin.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 28, 2016)

Morning folks... If you have the time (3 min 20 sec) grab a cup of joe and watch what I think is a beautiful video and what is probably a very close tie for my favorite song of all time. Have a great day...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 28, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I don't even have creamer in my house and haven't for a couple of decades.  Used to use it at reenactments as it didn't have to be refrigerated (left in the cooler).  Brought 2 quarts of half and half one time to The Gap (Fort Indiantown Gap - Battle of the Bulge), it appeared some of the guys were drinking it straight as both were gone the first morning, from then on it was creamer for them unless they brought their own.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 28, 2016)

I am having a real struggle doing my latest painting. In fact I had to stop for a while because I had heart pains from stress. But you have to suffer for your art so I went back to it. See the latest photo of the painting on the arts and crafts forum in my thread 'my paintings'. Tell me if you think it is worth bothering, because I need the encouragement.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 28, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> I am having a real struggle doing my latest painting. In fact I had to stop for a while because I had heart pains from stress. But you have to suffer for your art so I went back to it. See the latest photo of the painting on the arts and crafts forum in my thread 'my paintings'. Tell me if you think it is worth bothering, because I need the encouragement.



It is easier for us to evaluate if you just post it here Dajjal as few, if any other of us, ever visit those forums.  But I did go look and you don't have enough done yet for me to evaluate.  I do like the concept. . .BUT. . .

In my never to be considered humble opinion, I think unless you have to do it as a necessity in your life, I think most of us are to the point that it is okay to do what gives us joy.  So if doing it is not giving you pleasure and it does not have to be done, then don't do it.  Do what you love, what you look forward to, what you are eager to get back to doing.  Life is too short to make it harder than it has to be.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 28, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




Tee he! he! I am one of them. 

P.S. You have a very nice looking chin by the way.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 28, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> . Do what you love, what you look forward to, what you are eager to get back to doing



If I do that I will do nothing, like I have done for the last ten years. I have vegetated watching afternoon TV.
So I decided to make some effort and try and paint eight big pictures on some canvases I stretched years ago.
This is the first attempt, and I am finding it hard.  I was originally going to paint the interior of a cathedral with angels flying around in it, but I found the perspective too much of a problem. So I decided to leave that Idea till later, and I thought sunflowers would be an easy start. However I have forgotten how to paint contra flow spirals and it is a struggle.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 28, 2016)

We have our new cooling and heating system in.

WOW!!! it is really nice and just in time for monsoon rain.
It is so nice, so much better than evaporative coolers.

Next is the walk in tub and shower. This will be nice for hubby because it's really, really getting hard for him to step over and into the tub.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 28, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > . Do what you love, what you look forward to, what you are eager to get back to doing
> ...



I don't believe that Dajjal because if that was giving you pleasure, you wouldn't be looking for something more productive to do.  But if you must paint just paint what gives you joy.  If you aren't enjoying It, you are painting the wrong canvas.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 28, 2016)

peach174 said:


> We have our new cooling and heating system in.
> 
> WOW!!! it is really nice and just in time for monsoon rain.
> It is so nice, so much better than evaporative coolers.
> ...



That sounds great.  I think I would love one of those walk in tubs, but alas beyond our budget.  But sounds great for your hubby.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 28, 2016)

Didn't look at the painting yet, but I am sure it needs a cat in it...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 28, 2016)

No comment.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 28, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> No comment.



Here, let me help with the hot dog shape...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 28, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > . Do what you love, what you look forward to, what you are eager to get back to doing
> ...


Put it to the side for now and start simple then work up or leave it where you see it every day where you can mull over it every time you see it.  I tend to do the latter, with my frock coat I started months ago I set aside for a while and picked it back up a week ago and last night ran into a problem that I have to figure out, how to attach the collar.  This pattern is definitely more advanced then the vests and sack coat I made and the instruction presume the tailor already has certain knowledge which I don't have.  I will figure it out and have even emailed the company that makes the pattern for any help.  
What you might be dealing with is the same issue I deal with from time to time, what Winston Churchill called his Black Dog, depression, some times the dog wins out for a while and I spend my days watching movies, playing video games and/or napping for long periods of time, I'm fighting it right now.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 28, 2016)

We just had a good soaking rain which is great...... unfortunately I'm no longer accustomed to humidity and it got up to 75%.........  I need a shower.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 28, 2016)

I was just reading this article and realized I probably am not taking my own counsel and thus not properly hydrating as I do experience several of these symptoms more often than I should:

Summary of article:
*
10 Warning Signs of Dehydration:*

1.  Increased heart rate

2.  Bad breath and/or dry mouth

3.  Sudden food cravings

4.  Joint and muscle pain

5.  Intense headaches

6/  Upset stomach

7.  Fatigue

8.  Infrequent urination

'9.  Dry skin

10.  Trouble focusing

Article says if you have more than one of these symptoms, you are probably not drinking enough fluids and/or not getting sufficient fruit and veggies.

These 10 Warning Signs Could Mean That You're Dehydrated. I Had No Idea That's What #3 Meant!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 28, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I think it is normal to have days that we just are not motivated to do much of anything that is productive.  I have decided to take those days as my cue that it is just time for a time out to regroup and just be.  That seems to be working for me. . .except for the annoyance of having to see all the stuff that isn't getting done.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 28, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Down days are one thing depression is something else and can be seriously debilitating.  It's not so much a lack of motivation it's an emotional inability to do anything and affects all aspects of one's life when even getting out of bed for days, weeks and sometimes months is a major effort.  One loses all desire to do even the thing we love as everything is a major effort just to think about.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 28, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Yes, I've been there but as a more temporary reactionary thing--have loved ones who fight the more chronic types of depression.  But there are mild meds with minimal side effects that can help immensely.  You should discuss it with your doctor.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 28, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> I was just reading this article and realized I probably am not taking my own counsel and thus not properly hydrating as I do experience several of these symptoms more often than I should:
> 
> Summary of article:
> *
> ...



Is the bold part ever NOT part of a dietary plan?  Pass me a glass of water please.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 28, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I tend to be fairly good at fighting it on my own without having to take another med and thank God I'm not suicidal, too chicken to hurt myself.  I hate the days where even walking to the bathroom is a chore but what I do is try to focus on getting one thing done even if it takes a couple of days to do something as simple as cleaning the kitchen, thankfully those days don't come too often yet when they do they can last for up to a month.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 28, 2016)

The Great All Class High School Reunion happens this weekend!  Every six years or so, as the Fourth of July falls close enough to a weekend, like Friday or Monday, the East Liverpool High School Alumnae Association throws a magnificent party welcoming all high school alumns back to town.  There are massive tents set up at the corner of Fifth and Broadway and in the Elks parking lot at Broadway and St. Clair and every party venue in town is booked by graduating classes.

Bands and acts from town and out of town are booked to play the tents.  The population of town grows from a sleepy 15, 000 to around 50,000 for the party.  There's a 10k run, a golf outing, the Old Guard Luncheon for folks who graduated in 1956 and before, a talent show, and a Grand Parade on Saturday followed by, you guessed it, fireworks.

During the last All Class I was the chairman of the Memory Lane committee.  I made a video showing photos from the yearbook (The Keramos) and local newspapers accompanied by music from each decade.  We projected the video on the ceilings of the party tents and displayed it on the billboard sized television we raffled off.

Everyone coming home seems to want three things.  Glazed donuts from L&B Donuts (they put about a stick of butter into each donut and they are, arguably the finest pastries  in the Tri-State area), chili dogs from the Hot Dog Shoppe (you know it's classy by the way they spell "Shoppe") and Orlando's pizza, which ain't there no more so tough.

The school crest:







is dutifully duplicated by stencil in front of local businesses.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The town gets as spruced up as humanly possible.  Weed eaters have been droning along since Sunday morning and sidewalks have been swept to within an inch of their lives.  Even Scotty's bar is sporting a new Potter Blue and White paint job.

Friday evening we all gather in front of the clock tower:






for the recognition of distinguished alumnae.  One of my dear old friends from the Class of '75 is recognized this year.

So, I'll be busy this weekend getting my reunion on, as the young folks say.  If you're in my neck of the woods, do stop by!  It's a barrel of fun!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 28, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



We'll hope each bout is short lived.  At least you know it isn't your fault.  And a hard kick in the butt to anybody who tells you to just snap out of it.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 28, 2016)

The alumnae parade is organized with all the efficiency of a kindergarten class assembly.  The oldest alumnae is Doc Rubin who graduated in 1933.  Doc is 100 years old this year.  He leads the procession followed by members of the Class of '34, if any, '35 and so on.  The Class of 2016 comes last.  As your class marches through town, you take your place on the sidewalk to watch your followers in later classes march by.  So Doc gets to see the whole parade.

I'm in the Class of 1975.  This year I get to see forty one years worth of graduates.  Forty one, as it turns out, is how old the graduates of 2016 think is 'old' for a human.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 28, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > We have our new cooling and heating system in.
> ...




Yes they are expensive, but we have been saving up for it for several years knowing full well that the day would come (alas) 
It has finally become a necessity for my husband, each year his legs get weaker.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 28, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> The alumnae parade is organized with all the efficiency of a kindergarten class assembly.  The oldest alumnae is Doc Rubin who graduated in 1933.  Doc is 100 years old this year.  He leads the procession followed by members of the Class of '34, if any, '35 and so on.  The Class of 2016 comes last.  As your class marches through town, you take your place on the sidewalk to watch your followers in later classes march by.  So Doc gets to see the whole parade.
> 
> I'm in the Class of 1975.  This year I get to see forty one years worth of graduates.  Forty one, as it turns out, is how old the graduates of 2016 think is 'old' for a human.


Youngster......


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 28, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


My parents had one of those for my mom, I hated it, too claustrophobic but then again this is my idea of a proper sized bath.......


----------



## peach174 (Jun 28, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




It is not a matter of choice for hubby, plus it is the same size as we have now 30 X 60


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 28, 2016)

Oh and this is my idea of a proper sized shower......


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 28, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


It's the seat that takes up so much room making taking a shower a chore and I only take showers cause I find tubs too claustrophobic, I want full submersion with lots of elbow room when I take a bath.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 28, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > The alumnae parade is organized with all the efficiency of a kindergarten class assembly.  The oldest alumnae is Doc Rubin who graduated in 1933.  Doc is 100 years old this year.  He leads the procession followed by members of the Class of '34, if any, '35 and so on.  The Class of 2016 comes last.  As your class marches through town, you take your place on the sidewalk to watch your followers in later classes march by.  So Doc gets to see the whole parade.
> ...


God bless you!

That's the nicest thing said about me since "For a chubby guy, you don't sweat so much."


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 28, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



You just pretty accurately described my plans for if I ever win the lottery.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 28, 2016)

I just got back a little while ago from taking something called the COMPASS test, it's a placement test for colleges.  I'm trying to get into an online course from an in-state tech school.  I did great until I got to the algebra, then I didn't remember how any of that shit gets done.


----------



## Kat (Jun 28, 2016)

Just for a laugh..


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 28, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> I just got back a little while ago from taking something called the COMPASS test, it's a placement test for colleges.  I'm trying to get into an online course from an in-state tech school.  I did great until I got to the algebra, then I didn't remember how any of that shit gets done.



I thought they were going to take algebra out of the core curriculum.  With computers and modern technology, it is so seldom used any more.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 28, 2016)

Kat said:


> Just for a laugh..



Yep.  Me too.  And the scary thing is that they vote.  And reproduce.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 28, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I just got back a little while ago from taking something called the COMPASS test, it's a placement test for colleges.  I'm trying to get into an online course from an in-state tech school.  I did great until I got to the algebra, then I didn't remember how any of that shit gets done.
> ...



I'm pretty sure it will be useless for the program I'm trying to take.


----------



## Kat (Jun 28, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Just for a laugh..
> ...



 I know!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 28, 2016)

Kat said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



So help us all.  But it did make me laugh.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Thank you, Angel.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2016)

Kat said:


> Just for a laugh..


I know her without the British accent.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 28, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> I just got back a little while ago from taking something called the COMPASS test, it's a placement test for colleges.  I'm trying to get into an online course from an in-state tech school.  I did great until I got to the algebra, then I didn't remember how any of that shit gets done.


Took algebra 3 times (including college), aced it every time......  I couldn't do an algebraic equation today if my life depended on it.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 28, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> I know her without the British accent.



My ex-wife was never as bad as that but...

I have always used the expression "6 to 1, Half a dozen to the other". 3 or 4 years into our relationship we were riding along in my pick-up and she busted out laughing. I asked her what was funny? She would not tell me for the longest time then she finally gave in. She had just figured out what I meant when I said "6 to 1, Half a dozen to the other".


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 28, 2016)

Happy Tuesday, coffee shop!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 28, 2016)

Been working on my frock coat, yup lots of little details to pay attention to and there'll be lots of hand stitching I'll have to do to finish it.  Right now I have the upper shell 2/3s done, have to put in the padding, attach the collar and finish the cuffs then I get to put the skirt together and attach it to the upper before I finally install the lining.  Will baste the shell upper and skirt together first because I know it will need some adjusting before I attach it for keeps.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 29, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Sixfoot's bad back,
Rod, GW's partner,
IamwhatIseem's bad hip,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, BBD, Spoonman, 007, BigBlackDog, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.

Sunset over Benson AZ


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 29, 2016)

I had an old friend drop by last evening.  I've known him for forty years.  He and I and Puddin' Head and several others were thick as thieves.  He got married, Puddin' Head got married, everyone else got married.  I travelled to Europe and the Caribbean and the major cities of North America for work, living out of a suit case and armed with a set of plans and a contract specification book riding herd on unscrupulous general contractors.

We kept in touch.  Holidays we would make the effort to get together.  Puddin' Head threw biannual Pig Roasts and we got together then too. 

But my old friend developed a gambling addition.  There are casinos and 'cafes' in nearby West Virginia that offer table games, slot machines, poker both real and virtual and keno.  Keno, as it turned out, was my buddy's game of choice.

He stopped by to borrow some tobacco as he had none and was flat broke.  His car had been repossessed and his bank account was empty.  He confessed that he easily lost better than $100,000 in the past four years. 

He was divorced after his gambling got out of control. His daughter had recently graduated from high school. During the commencement ceremony, the graduates are each given a rose which they are to present to the person who has proven to be the best influence on their young lives.  My friend was seated next to his ex-wife and her father.  His daughter gave the rose to her grandfather.  My friend realized that he did not deserve that rose, but he was crushed to make that realization so tangible.

I hope and pray that he can get the help he needs to overcome this crushing addition.  I told him that it is a process and there are professionals who deal with his sort of problem every day.  Of course, in his mind he thought that there would be some magic bullet, some bumper sticker method to kick his gambling addiction.   "I thought the counselor would say 'Do this then this then this and you'll be okay.'"

"If it was that easy" I said "They would print it on a t shirt and there would be no more addictive personalities."

"I know that now, but I'm discouraged." he explained.

I hope he gets back to a counselor and gets the help he needs.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 29, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> I had an old friend drop by last evening.  I've known him for forty years.  He and I and Puddin' Head and several others were thick as thieves.  He got married, Puddin' Head got married, everyone else got married.  I travelled to Europe and the Caribbean and the major cities of North America for work, living out of a suit case and armed with a set of plans and a contract specification book riding herd on unscrupulous general contractors.
> 
> We kept in touch.  Holidays we would make the effort to get together.  Puddin' Head threw biannual Pig Roasts and we got together then too.
> 
> ...



I lost a beloved relative to a gambling addiction.  He too lost two houses and all his life savings.  He attended a Gamblers-anon group for awhile, but neither he nor his wife ever 'got the problem'.  It was too uncomfortable for both and they soon quit attending.  She would go to the casino with him so she could 'control' the situation but he would also go without her.  And because he had a serious illness that he seriously aggravated by long hours standing at a craps table, not eating properly, not getting sufficient rest, etc., it took him much earlier than would have likely  been the case.  After he died she still goes to the casino regularly and does without things she really needs in order to have money to gamble.

Needless to say I used to find casinos great fun.  I no longer find them so appealing and they have largely lost their allure.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 29, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > I had an old friend drop by last evening.  I've known him for forty years.  He and I and Puddin' Head and several others were thick as thieves.  He got married, Puddin' Head got married, everyone else got married.  I travelled to Europe and the Caribbean and the major cities of North America for work, living out of a suit case and armed with a set of plans and a contract specification book riding herd on unscrupulous general contractors.
> ...


On a project that took me and my crew to the Naval Undersea Warfare Center (NUWC) Groton in eastern Connecticut, we decided to visit the Foxwoods casino in nearby Ashley.  The place is huge, I mean Bernie Sanders HUUGE!  I told everyone to rally at the statue of the Indian with the bow and arrow at 2:00 am so we could get back to our hotel that Saturday night.

I got back to the statue at 1:45 and was amazed to see two grade school aged kids cuddled up on a sofa.  What a pitiful sight to see.  Then I found a small non descript office where, if you brought the DEED TO YOUR HOME the casino would extend you a line of credit.

Vampires.  Vampires on both sides of the gaming tables.

Parents sucking the life from their children and casinos sucking the life out of their players.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 29, 2016)

Some music for your pleasure.  


BirdsEJ by user183852791


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 29, 2016)

WelfareQueen said:


> Some music for your pleasure.
> 
> 
> BirdsEJ by user183852791



I like it.


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 29, 2016)

​


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 29, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> ​


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 29, 2016)

​


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 29, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> ​



Aw.  Sad coffee cup.  But no.  It's Wednesday.  And everybody must be busy doing other stuff today.  I know I have been.  So just giving out a group hug and hoping all is well with all.


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > ​
> ...


Wednesday is my Friday. Off tomorrow. Going to go pay someone to inflict pain.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 29, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Sixfoot's bad back,
Rod, GW's partner,
IamwhatIseem's bad hip,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, BBD, Spoonman, 007, BigBlackDog, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.

Sunset over Fort Worth TX


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 30, 2016)

blackhawk said:


>



That sign applies very well to an artist. I got up at six o'clock am ,and painted on my sunflower picture for two hours.
Nobody will see that struggle, only the flawed results.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 30, 2016)

Well, I did five and a half hours painting before deciding I was tired. Then I looked out of the window at midday and was lucky to see five of the fox cubs and an adult fox in the garden. They don't seem to come out much in the day now. While I was watching a seagull dive bombed the adult fox twice, but it took no notice.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 30, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I have to disagree.  Any of us who have toiled over a work of art, a manuscript, a creative piece of clothing, an intricate quilt, a remodeling project, etc. will also know the struggle that produces the finished results.  I know.  Ringel knows.  Gracie and her dressers knows.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



Well I am not struggling as much as I was. I have found a system for painting the contra flow spirals at the centre of the sunflowers. I literally had  pain in the chest from stress when I first started trying to do them, but now I have settled down to the long haul of painting the seventeen sunflowers. It will probably take a long time to finish them.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 30, 2016)

Mom makes the best pastries around.  Period.  Her pies are scrumptious.  The crust, in my opinion is the benchmark for great pies, is consistently flakey and light and baked to perfection.  Her cakes are also moist and tasty.  But Mom cannot make a biscuit if the family fortune was in the balance.

Her first stabs at bicuitry were pitiful.  Those biscuits, if I might call them biscuits, had the mass and weight of artillery shells.  If they were soaked in gravy for a few weeks, they might be cutable with a cleaver or large machete.  But they were not for human consumption.  Such a mass in the digestive tract could lead to permanent and irreparable damage.

One batch she tossed from the back porch.  They made impact craters in the lawn.  Divots that Pop and I had to fill in with top soil from the garden and seed so that in the future grass might once again sprout up there.  Captain, our dog, promptly peed on them and the song birds that frequented Pop's bird feeders refused to peck at them for fear of damage to their fragile beaks.

Mom, however, was undeterred.  She continued to try to satisfy her family's craving for a delicacy we had heard of, but have never enjoyed.  Bisquick recipes eluded her.  The 'from scratch' methods of ingredients like baking soda and baking powder and what ever else she added like talcum powder or portland cement all turned out disastrously.  Still, she beat on, like boats against the current, but there was no biscuit recipe to be found, even in the Great Gatsby.

Dumplings?  No problem.  They were dolloped upon chicken stew and thoroughly gobbled down by everyone but me as I do not eat poultry.  Dinner rolls?  Superb!  Flakey little delights ready to soak in a pat of butter or wipe latent gravy from the dinner plate.  Even magnificent loaves of bread; white, rye, whole wheat, pumpernickel all came out as if the were delivered fresh from heaven's own bakery.

Mom, the gourmand artist triumphed at every thing she sought to make.  Only the lowly biscuit eluded her expertise.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 30, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Mom makes the best pastries around.  Period.  Her pies are scrumptious.  The crust, in my opinion is the benchmark for great pies, is consistently flakey and light and baked to perfection.  Her cakes are also moist and tasty.  But Mom cannot make a biscuit if the family fortune was in the balance.
> 
> Her first stabs at bicuitry were pitiful.  Those biscuits, if I might call them biscuits, had the mass and weight of artillery shells.  If they were soaked in gravy for a few weeks, they might be cutable with a cleaver or large machete.  But they were not for human consumption.  Such a mass in the digestive tract could lead to permanent and irreparable damage.
> 
> ...



Good biscuits are an art.  I'll put mine up against most, but the perfect pie crust made from scratch too often eludes me.  I suppose we all have our gifts.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Mom makes the best pastries around.  Period.  Her pies are scrumptious.  The crust, in my opinion is the benchmark for great pies, is consistently flakey and light and baked to perfection.  Her cakes are also moist and tasty.  But Mom cannot make a biscuit if the family fortune was in the balance.
> ...


I do know that Mom's pie crust recipe is deceptively simple.  Flour, water (ice water), salt and a combination of chilled butter and lard.  Cold, as it turns out, is the essential quality of the ingredients.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 30, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



I do agree that lard content is a factor.  And that is staple found in few kitchens these days, including mine.  I may need to rethink that.  Greasing your griddle with lard or even hard shortening makes heavenly pancakes.  I don't know why that makes a difference, but it does.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Mom makes the best pastries around.  Period.  Her pies are scrumptious.  The crust, in my opinion is the benchmark for great pies, is consistently flakey and light and baked to perfection.  Her cakes are also moist and tasty.  But Mom cannot make a biscuit if the family fortune was in the balance.
> ...



That is one type of cooking that I do not like, working with dough.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Maybe it has to do with how much heat they can take.  My brother fries French fries in peanut oil because it can take more heat.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi everybody!  Happy Thursday!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 30, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



I love to bake when I have time to do it.  I love to do a whole bunch of my cooking in the oven.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I don't mind baking.  I just hate kneading and rolling out dough and making sure it doesn't get stuck on everything and that it's the perfect texture.  It's just such a mess and such a PITA.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> I love to bake when I have time to do it.  I love to do a whole bunch of my cooking in the oven.





If you are using the oven, isn't it baking???

Seriously, I have less than two working days this week, confusing me is not helpful.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 30, 2016)

Saturday is the pivot day of 2016.  Half way through the year.  We are actually closer to the coming Christmas than were are to the Christmas whose bills are finally paid off.

We are also on the precipice of the Independence Day weekend.  Finally the water in the river is warm enough to accommodate water skiers.  The Spring floods that clog the river with partially submerged logs and other detritus are over and the mighty Ohio flows without hidden obstacles that tear the bottom out of pleasure craft.

The Little Beaver Creek, a National Wild River and environmentally protected waterway is at top speed.  Canoes and kayaks and automobile inner tubes will be filled with revelers as they ply the rapids and depths of that beautiful creek.

Outdoor grills have had their share of duty already this season and will offer up the enticing aroma of grilled meats.  The air will also be filled with the smell of sulfur as neighborhood fireworks displays light up the evening sky.  Little kids will run around with sparklers and wonder at the amazing 'snakes' they set alight on the sidewalks.  Somebody will go to the emergency room.

Flags are flying all over town in a burst of patriotism.  Picnics and reunions and get togethers of all sorts clog up the weekend calendar.  Old and young have fun together at family events and the numerous sky rocket displays.

Mid summer!  Not so bad after all.  The heat is not a factor.  The weatherman assures us of 'chamber of commerce' weather; clear sunny skies and warm temperatures with low humidity.  Basically the kind of weather we would make a Faustian bargain to have during the depths of January.

But, as soon as the month's names end in 'ber", the calendar accelerates  Labor Day is the last hurrah.  After that, the Autumn decorations; mums and cornstalks and pumpkins will line front porches.  Halloween, now an adult drinking holiday will be on everyone's minds.  Thanksgiving, poor old Thanksgiving, now serves only as a harbinger of the coming Christmas season.

Let's enjoy summer for the wonders it brings.  Sweet corn and tomatoes and fireworks and warmth.  Because Autumn will bring its own glories then winter will bring hard facts to us all.


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Mom makes the best pastries around.  Period.  Her pies are scrumptious.  The crust, in my opinion is the benchmark for great pies, is consistently flakey and light and baked to perfection.  Her cakes are also moist and tasty.  But Mom cannot make a biscuit if the family fortune was in the balance.
> ...


My mother baked the best pie crusts in the world but only so-so biscuits. Her sister and mother made biscuits to die for but average pie crusts. My mother swore by an electric stove for pie crusts and Grandma and aunt swore by a wood burning cook stove for biscuits. I thinks that's the main difference between biscuits and pie crusts. Both types of oven heat produced very good bread.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 30, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


That could be true.  Mom used an electric oven too.  But I'm thinking it has more to do with the experience of the baker and how often pies are made compared to biscuits. 

Mom would crank out at least a pie a week, more if there was fresh fruit in season.  Early Spring brought chilled strawberry pies where really only the crust was a factor.  Later, when black berries were in season, the only problem Mom had was keeping me out of the fresh berries!  Come August and the peach crop was harvested, Pop enjoyed his favorite pie. In September, when the Granny Smiths came in, we dined on apple pies.  Finally, canned pumpkin pie filling lined the pantry shelves

But biscuits were so infrequently baked that maybe Mom never had the chance to get her biscuit groove on.  If biscuits were an indispensable part of our dinners, I'll wager Mom would have perfected the art form.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Mom makes the best pastries around.  Period.  Her pies are scrumptious.  The crust, in my opinion is the benchmark for great pies, is consistently flakey and light and baked to perfection.  Her cakes are also moist and tasty.  But Mom cannot make a biscuit if the family fortune was in the balance.
> ...


I can make awesome biscuits and pie crusts, the biscuits were frequently made for others as I find biscuits far too dry to eat unless drowned in a gravy or sauce dish of some kind or eaten with a 1/2 pound of butter per biscuit.


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 1, 2016)

Good morning everybody.  All must be sleeping in?  

The monsoon arrived early in New Mexico but our neighborhood hasn't seen much of it yet--other parts of the city have received nice showers, so we keep hoping.  Another fire burning in the Manzano Mountains just southeast of us but hopefully they'll get a handle on this one quickly with higher humidity and lower temperatures.

We are enjoying daytime highs of high 80's or low 90's which is quite pleasant for us this time of year.

And I just saw this photo and thought, is this one of those times to say, here, hold my beer and watch this?. . .


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Montrovant (Jul 1, 2016)

It's Summer, I sleep in every day.  The little one likes to stay up late and sleep late.  

Last night the little one went to bed in her bed at about 11.  I think it was around 4 AM that she came and woke me up saying she'd had a bad dream.  So she climbed into my bed and we went back to sleep.  Today I asked her if she remembered what her bad dream had been.  She said that I let her and her friend from next door (who's even younger than she is) drive a car by themselves.  Then, I got thrown in jail.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 1, 2016)

I have always believed for a long time that happiness is the exception and not the norm. That happiness is those small moments in your life that are too short; the few seconds in which they occur can never capture the defining moment that it was. I thought happiness was remembering those moments. Those exceptional times.
 I think differently now. Happiness _can_ be the norm.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 1, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


My brothers call mushrooms "death apples".


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 1, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I have always believed for a long time that happiness is the exception and not the norm. That happiness is those small moments in your life that are too short; the few seconds in which they occur can never capture the defining moment that it was. I thought happiness was remembering those moments. Those exceptional times.
> I think differently now. Happiness _can_ be the norm.


Happiness is certainly the norm in my life.  Only the fact that my parents did not live to share my happiness...that's a bit o' bittersweet.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 1, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Too bad.  Both cheesecake (made with homemade cream cheese here) and carrot cake are absolutely delicious.  I have people who request my carrot cake!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 1, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> You folks are just going to freak...
> 
> My favorite cake and yes my mother made for me was Mayonnaise cake.


Wha...wha...what?  Got the recipe?  I make my own mayonnaise, so it might be worth the try.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 1, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> As I've stated numerous times my weakness is potato chips, they're my comfort food, I try to limit myself to one 10 lb bag a month.   Used to eat a whole 2 lb bag in one sitting when I was a teenager.


I have fortunately managed to divorce myself from chips, potato or otherwise.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 1, 2016)

Kat said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...


Have you ever tried peanut butter and marshmallow cream sammiches?


----------



## boedicca (Jul 1, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > As I've stated numerous times my weakness is potato chips, they're my comfort food, I try to limit myself to one 10 lb bag a month.   Used to eat a whole 2 lb bag in one sitting when I was a teenager.
> ...



Omigawd.  Tortilla chips (real tortilla chips, not Doritos) and Guac are DIVINE!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 1, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > As I've stated numerous times my weakness is potato chips, they're my comfort food, I try to limit myself to one 10 lb bag a month.   Used to eat a whole 2 lb bag in one sitting when I was a teenager.
> ...


Flagellant........


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 1, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Both recipes call for honey, or sugar.  I leave both sugar and salt out of the recipe and am quite satisfied with the results.  The trick to mayo is _gradually _adding the oil of choice until emulsification begins.  Otherwise, the whole mess separates and  becomes, well...a mess.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 1, 2016)

boedicca said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


No argument, but I do have to pay attention to my dietary intake.  Plus...just about anything 'corn' includes GMO corn in this country, especially.  I try my best to avoid GMO trash.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 1, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I confess, I do like my kettle chips!


----------



## boedicca (Jul 1, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...




GMO doesn't bother me.  Most cultivated plants we eat were genetically engineered (although in lower tech ways).

Tortilla chips are a treat.  I find if I weigh myself everyday and generally eat healthy and in moderation, that I can splurge without gaining weight. The main thing is not to make splurges The Lifestyle.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 1, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I just got back a little while ago from taking something called the COMPASS test, it's a placement test for colleges.  I'm trying to get into an online course from an in-state tech school.  I did great until I got to the algebra, then I didn't remember how any of that shit gets done.
> ...


Only class I ever failed in HS was Algebra.  Later, I aced Trigonometry...and figured out Algebra at that point in time. Gotta have AG to work through Trig.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 1, 2016)

boedicca said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


There's genetically engineered, and there's _genetically engineered._  If selective breeding has improved the stock, that's one thing.  If inserting genetic material that would never have (and should never have had) found a place in the genetic makeup of an organism "improves" it...yeah, I am NOT a fan.  Consider unintended consequences...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 1, 2016)

boedicca said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


GMO (using modern definitions) _should_ bother you, very, very much.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 1, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Mom makes the best pastries around.  Period.  Her pies are scrumptious.  The crust, in my opinion is the benchmark for great pies, is consistently flakey and light and baked to perfection.  Her cakes are also moist and tasty.  But Mom cannot make a biscuit if the family fortune was in the balance.
> ...


Lard and ice cold water make the best pie crust.  My biscuits aren't too shabby, either.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 1, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Lard makes the best seasoning for cast iron cookware, generally.  I have had great success substituting coconut oil for lard, though.  The flavor of subsequent creations is somewhat different.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 1, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...




It doesn't.   I'm more concerned about nutritional value, cleanliness and taste.

And things like Golden Rice are modern day miracles:

Golden rice - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 1, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Wha...wha...what? Got the recipe? I make my own mayonnaise, so it might be worth the try.



GW the recipe is located at post USMB Coffee Shop IV
This is not my mothers recipe as my daughter has all of her recipes and it was easier to C & P from the interweb. I am quite sure its the same though. If you do make it, let me know what you think.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 1, 2016)

Warning: I've had a LOT of problems posting here lately.
I took Old Lady Cat (21+ yrs) to the vet to check out the "cyst" diagnosed last Nov.  The doc determined she probably had a mast cell tumor (waiting for biopsy results) and that since it was ulcerated and in bad shape, should be immediately removed.  OK, go for it. * $800 *later, OLC hates me and is sporting some impressive future scars.  That bill was a trailer loaded with hay for about 24 hungry bellies.  I sure hope OLC survives her surgery and lasts a few more comforting/companionable years...at least.
On another front, we approach the 4th of July, often celebrated by brainless, ignorant morons who launch any quantity of fire-starters.  I'm sending the partner up to the Willow place to at least take license plate information of those inclined to such "recreational" incendiary practices.   At least it's been rainy and more rain predicted for the weekend.  When you pay for your home "out-of-pocket", it's tough to consider it might all be destroyed by one inconsiderate, ignorant celebrant.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 1, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Wha...wha...what? Got the recipe? I make my own mayonnaise, so it might be worth the try.
> ...


I'll look there.  Thanks!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 2, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Sixfoot's bad back,
Rod, GW's partner,
IamwhatIseem's bad hip,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, BBD, Spoonman, 007, BigBlackDog, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.

Sunset over Anchorage Ak


----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2016)

Great pic Foxy. I used to live there...and remember seeing the mountains surrounding.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 2, 2016)

Kat said:


> Great pic Foxy. I used to live there...and remember seeing the mountains surrounding



Morning everyone  

Kat while I don't classify myself as living there, I spent a little over 3 months in Anchorage myself. I wish I would have never left, but you know how that goes...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 2, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Great pic Foxy. I used to live there...and remember seeing the mountains surrounding
> ...



Kind of like us and West Virginia.  Spent four months there one summer.  And to me that qualifies as one of the places we have lived.  

But speaking of mountains surrounding, it is hard to beat Juneau.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 2, 2016)

Kat said:


> Great pic Foxy. I used to live there...and remember seeing the mountains surrounding.


All I see is cold.......


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 2, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


I add cream cheese to my carrot cake and then slather on a half inch of sour cream frosting that I make with a tablespoon of mayonnaise.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 2, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...





Only cream cheese, sour cream and mayo?  Why no Whipped Cream?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 2, 2016)

boedicca said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I was tweaking Montrovant, but I love me some real live, home made whipped cream.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 2, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



*throws up in mouth a little*


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 2, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Algebra was always a mystery to me until I purchased a book on it that started out by saying. Algebra is very confusing because unknown numbers are represented by letters. I figured that is why I could never understand it.

I qualified as an electronics repair man without passing the algebra part of the exam. Because I got all the fractions and transposition of formulas correct. I could understand formulas because they were composed of letters that stood for something real like A for Amps and V for Volts.


----------



## OldLady (Jul 2, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Ernie, or anyone else who has ideas, I need to bring a punch (non alcoholic) to a place with no fridge and I don't have a big budget for ingredients.  Is there a two to three ingredient punch that you can pour into pitchers without fuss that tastes pretty good?


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Againsheila (Jul 2, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > You folks are just going to freak...
> ...



Is there anything you don't make?  I'm going to take a bunch of that stuff you gave us to my sisters for the 4th and we're having a taste test.  I'll bring one bottle of mead with us, that'll leave us with one bottle of mead left, I think I'm going to need the recipe....


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 2, 2016)

I think of all of us, GW is the one most likely to survive if we are all forced to live off the land without benefit of computers, electricity, natural gas, etc.

Just noticed this and am going to have to research it.  I do love cucumbers. . .


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 2, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



This is my go to recipe for a very quick and easy (and cheap) punch for a crowd.

EASY AND VERY GOOD PUNCH 
1 liter cheap strawberry pop
1 (46 oz.) can pineapple juice
Mix together as you use it or make a big batch.  Serve over ice.   Serves about 20 people.
If you want a little extra pizzazz, drop in a small package of strawberry Jello.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 2, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Hmmmm....really needs some Everclear, hun.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 2, 2016)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Naw.  We serve it benign.  And  TheOldLady wanted a non alcoholic offering.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 2, 2016)

And just when you thought things couldn't get worse, they're putting out warnings about tennis balls this weekend.  Seems some sociopathic types are filling them up with explosives and leaving them lying around.  Maybe on purpose.  Maybe thinking they're duds.  Here's one of the warnings I've seen:
If You See A Tennis Ball On The Street This Weekend. DO NOT Pick It Up.. Here's Why..


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 2, 2016)

Oh and one more thing.  I just got back from an errand that involved a short visit to an area park.  And I observed several teens who were chaperoning little brothers or sisters or just helping out.  All were staring at phones.  So folks. . .


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 2, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> I think of all of us, GW is the one most likely to survive if we are all forced to live off the land without benefit of computers, electricity, natural gas, etc.



I'm pretty sure I'm least likely to survive.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 3, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Sixfoot's bad back,
Rod, GW's partner,
IamwhatIseem's bad hip,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, BBD, Spoonman, 007, BigBlackDog, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.

Sunset over Lake Purdy, Alabama


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 3, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> I think of all of us, GW is the one most likely to survive if we are all forced to live off the land without benefit of computers, electricity, natural gas, etc



I will not survive if I cannot get my food from a supermarket. Which I think is a distinct possibility when we cannot trade with Europe, because some idiots voted to leave the EU.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 3, 2016)

Well I got up at six this morning again and painted for four hours. I am now ready to go back to bed for the afternoon.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 3, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I think of all of us, GW is the one most likely to survive if we are all forced to live off the land without benefit of computers, electricity, natural gas, etc
> ...


Did you trade with Europe before EU?


----------



## mdk (Jul 3, 2016)

On the road home from a recharging camping trip. I wish I could teleport into my shower. lol. Have a Safe and Happy 4th of July, ya'll!


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 3, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I assume we did , but now they will want a new trade agreement, which could take years.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 3, 2016)

mdk said:


> On the road home from a recharging camping trip. I wish I could teleport into my shower. lol. Have a Safe and Happy 4th of July, ya'll!


Now try that (camping) wearing wool, marching and "fighting", cooking over an open fire absorbing all that wood smoke into your clothes and skin for three days.........  A shower suddenly becomes a little slice of heaven.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 3, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


I seriously doubt your trade with the EU will be suspended, the agreements are still in place as it will take some time before the UK officially leaves the EU and by then new agreements will have been reached.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 3, 2016)

Good morning, afternoon, evening, or Monday depending on your time zone everybody.  Wishing safe travels for mdk and good Sunday for all.  Looks like a break in the monsoon cycle here so its heating up pretty good in Albuquerque already.  We'll probably be in the low 90's before the day is done and humidity is pretty high so it wears a body down more.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 3, 2016)

Happy Independence Day:


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 4, 2016)

It's officially the 4th here, so Happy 4th of July!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 4, 2016)

Morning Folks


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 4, 2016)

I think my bunny might be dying.  He's been wobbly on his feet and falling over.  He's hiding under the chair where he's been since last night when I let him out when I got home.  I pulled him out to see if he was any better this morning, but he's not any better.  I'll have to call a vet tomorrow and see if they can have a look at him.


----------



## OldLady (Jul 4, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I think my bunny might be dying.  He's been wobbly on his feet and falling over.  He's hiding under the chair where he's been since last night when I let him out when I got home.  I pulled him out to see if he was any better this morning, but he's not any better.  I'll have to call a vet tomorrow and see if they can have a look at him.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## OldLady (Jul 4, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


>


OMG, Ernie.  Tell me you didn't make that.  (Watch out for the blue teeth!)


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 4, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I think my bunny might be dying.  He's been wobbly on his feet and falling over.  He's hiding under the chair where he's been since last night when I let him out when I got home.  I pulled him out to see if he was any better this morning, but he's not any better.  I'll have to call a vet tomorrow and see if they can have a look at him.



Oh Chris.  So sorry.  I know you two ar ebest buds and it is such a worry when their sick.  And we all dread the time when it is time to say goodbye.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 4, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


>


WOW!  Wondering if that is real.  And if it is, trying to figure out how the baker got the blue field in there without making that whole layer blue.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 4, 2016)

But wishin all my darlinks in the Coffee Shop a safe and happy holiday today.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 4, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I don't think they did.  I think the cake would just be the red and white layers and the blue is added afterward, probably just painted on food coloring or something along those lines.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 4, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


No, but I could do that.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 4, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I've sliced layers to make stripes, but that requires some skillful carving. I may try that for veterans day.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 4, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I think my bunny might be dying.  He's been wobbly on his feet and falling over.  He's hiding under the chair where he's been since last night when I let him out when I got home.  I pulled him out to see if he was any better this morning, but he's not any better.  I'll have to call a vet tomorrow and see if they can have a look at him.




I'm so sorry.  We've had several bunnies as pets.  They are sweet little critters - I hope the vet can help yours.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 4, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


That would be a blue layer, sliced stacked and cut in half. the top 7 layers of red and white stripes are trimmed and the blue fit in place. Cool concept and not too hard to do.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 4, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




It's lovely!


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 4, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I thought it would be easier to just paint the blue on after, plus that would allow every piece to have the full colors instead of some just having the stripes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 4, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Maybe.  That would be one way.  It is beautiful but I can't wrap my mind about how to make it come out like that if the color is baked in.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 4, 2016)

Well, bunny doesn't seem to be in pain.  It just seems to freak him out that he keeps falling and he goes and hides.  I feel sorry for him and I hope he isn't in pain.  I did a little research online and it could be anything from an ear infection or ear mites to a brain tumor.  I haven't noticed him messing with his ears at all though.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 4, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I think my bunny might be dying.  He's been wobbly on his feet and falling over.  He's hiding under the chair where he's been since last night when I let him out when I got home.  I pulled him out to see if he was any better this morning, but he's not any better.  I'll have to call a vet tomorrow and see if they can have a look at him.



Blood sugar issues?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 4, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Well, bunny doesn't seem to be in pain.  It just seems to freak him out that he keeps falling and he goes and hides.  I feel sorry for him and I hope he isn't in pain.  I did a little research online and it could be anything from an ear infection or ear mites to a brain tumor.  I haven't noticed him messing with his ears at all though.



Well hopefully you'll be able to get him to the vet.  I can usually tell if a cat or dog is hurting, but I don't know a thing about rabbits other than they are so great to hold when they let you.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 4, 2016)

I couldn't bring myself to put the flag out today.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 4, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> I couldn't bring myself to put the flag out today.



We forgot until just a little while ago.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 4, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Well, bunny doesn't seem to be in pain.  It just seems to freak him out that he keeps falling and he goes and hides.  I feel sorry for him and I hope he isn't in pain.  I did a little research online and it could be anything from an ear infection or ear mites to a brain tumor.  I haven't noticed him messing with his ears at all though.
> ...



He actually came out from under the chair.  He stumbled a little bit and then he hopped over to the look outside through the slider.  He sat there for a minute and then hopped back under the chair and didn't fall at all on his way.  He still hasn't eaten much at all, he picked at his food a couple of times but nothing like he usually eats.  I've been feeding him with his water bottle though so he's still drinking water.  I'm hoping it's just an inner ear infection or something like that.  

Yeah, bunnies are very cute and cuddly.  He usually hops up and sits beside me on the arm of my chair when I'm home at night, but tonight he is under the chair still.  He doesn't seem to be in any pain though.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 4, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I think my bunny might be dying.  He's been wobbly on his feet and falling over.  He's hiding under the chair where he's been since last night when I let him out when I got home.  I pulled him out to see if he was any better this morning, but he's not any better.  I'll have to call a vet tomorrow and see if they can have a look at him.
> ...



I don't think so.  I feed him a high quality food, but I suppose it's possible.  A diabetic rabbit?  Lol.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 5, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Sixfoot's bad back,
Rod, GW's partner,
IamwhatIseem's bad hip,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, BBD, Spoonman, 007, BigBlackDog, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.

Sunset over Boston Harbor:


----------



## Kat (Jul 5, 2016)

Pretty


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



It is possible for a rabbit to develop diabetes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 5, 2016)

Good morning all.  So far this morning. . .





. . . as we had some thoughtless neighbors who set off fireworks late LATE into the night last night and we are keeping a mini dachshund who barked at this situation late LATE into the night last night.  But I'm sure my attitude will adjust shortly.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 5, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> I couldn't bring myself to put the flag out today.


I've been so busy I'm just flagged.......


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 5, 2016)

Have done three hours painting today while listening to Beethoven's ninth symphony, Mahler's second symphony and Paul McCartney's, 'band on the run'. I do not usually listen to music, so it makes a nice change to listen while painting. It takes some of the strain out of it.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 5, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Have done three hours painting today while listening to Beethoven's ninth symphony, Mahler's second symphony and Paul McCartney's, 'band on the run'. I do not usually listen to music, so it makes a nice change to listen while painting. It takes some of the strain out of it.



Avoid Paint it Black


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 5, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


http://lifehacker.com/how-to-make-an-american-flag-cake-for-the-4th-of-july-5923413


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 5, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Have done three hours painting today while listening to Beethoven's ninth symphony, Mahler's second symphony and Paul McCartney's, 'band on the run'. I do not usually listen to music, so it makes a nice change to listen while painting. It takes some of the strain out of it.
> ...


Was'nt that the rolling stones?

You can paint' the sun into the night time, and paint the daytime black. Bob Dylan.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 5, 2016)

Partied at my partners' house lats night. Our tree service buddy brought the bucket truck and lifted the kids 3 or 4 at a time 50 feet up so they could watch 3 shows at once. Once, Foley, Orange Beach and Gulf Shores fireworks were done, 5 or 6 of us set off our own show which lasted another 35 minutes. We had about 400 mortar shells (2") and some other shells and big blocks of cool stuff. 
A customer retired from his fireworks store about 6 months ago and we got about $1,200 retail for a few cocktails. There are a couple short videos on Facebook. I'll see if I can get them onto Doc's page.
I did well this year. Nothing blew up in my face, though Max and I both had close calls. One of mine went off about 6 feet off the ground and I was showered with sparkley things. One of his went off in the tube.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I think my bunny might be dying.  He's been wobbly on his feet and falling over.  He's hiding under the chair where he's been since last night when I let him out when I got home.  I pulled him out to see if he was any better this morning, but he's not any better.  I'll have to call a vet tomorrow and see if they can have a look at him.






 Oh nooo


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 5, 2016)

Bunny update please.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 5, 2016)

Checking out early tonight and probably won't be back tonight.  All have a good evening.

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Sixfoot's bad back,
Rod, GW's partner,
IamwhatIseem's bad hip,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Chris and her bunny,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, BBD, Spoonman, 007, BigBlackDog, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.

Sunset over Lake Michigan:


----------



## Kat (Jul 5, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Bunny update please.




Think she's at work now..


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 5, 2016)

It's county fair season here in the Rust Belt.  County fairs are magical places where townies get to smell cow manure and the country folk get to see the bright lights of the carnival rides.  A dusty midway, games of chance, deep fried everything, blue ribbons for quilts and canned tomatoes and prize pigs.  A chance to watch a demonstration of the latest and greatest kitchen gadgets, a wonder towel that can suck up and hold a quart of milk, a paring knife that can transform a russet potato into a starchy slinky, a gizmo that, when plunged into a navel orange can bring forth juice.

But at the Canfield Fair fifty years ago was the greatest, most bizarre and memorable thing a young boy could wish for.  A combination of Evel Knievel, Tarzan and Let's Make a Deal!

There was a game booth where, for a mere quarter, you could take a chance on winning either a stuffed panda the size of a Volkswagen or the consolation prize.  I kinda wanted the consolation prize.  Above the booth, actually on the roof of the booth, there was a steel vertical hoop about seven feet in diameter.  Little thirty watt incandescent light bulbs ringed the hoop.  But, mounted on a tiny toy bicycle that ran the inner diameter of that hoop was a live monkey.

I can't recall what the contestant had to do; toss a ball, throw a dart, smack something with a hammer.  But if you failed, bells rang and the little light bulbs raced around the hoop and that poor monkey went for a ride on that bicycle.

We did not consider the obvious animal cruelty involved.  We had no thought of the ASPCA.  But damn!  That monkey was funny!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 5, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Was'nt that the rolling stones?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 5, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we keep vigil for:
> 
> ...


That's the "Sleeping Lady", or Mt. Susitna.  I see that beauty every day I work!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 5, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Electrical work is trig.  I figured that out when I had to learn to become an airplane mechanic.  I did give calculus a run but ended up drooling over my chin.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 5, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...


Always glad to oblige, as long as you have a year+ to wait.  I keep notes on what I make because so much takes a lot of time.  Cheese and mead both take time to "become".  It's not that difficult, though.  Let me know and I'll post the recipe for the mead you liked best.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 5, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> I think of all of us, GW is the one most likely to survive if we are all forced to live off the land without benefit of computers, electricity, natural gas, etc.
> 
> Just noticed this and am going to have to research it.  I do love cucumbers. . .


Those look like baby pickles to me!  I just discovered a recipe for making pickled veggies by recycling the pickle juice from store-bought pickles.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 5, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I think of all of us, GW is the one most likely to survive if we are all forced to live off the land without benefit of computers, electricity, natural gas, etc
> ...


You can always escape to Alaska!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 6, 2016)

mdk said:


> On the road home from a recharging camping trip. I wish I could teleport into my shower. lol. Have a Safe and Happy 4th of July, ya'll!


Camp rule #1, unless everyone can shower, don't!  Everyone else will stink.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 6, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I think my bunny might be dying.  He's been wobbly on his feet and falling over.  He's hiding under the chair where he's been since last night when I let him out when I got home.  I pulled him out to see if he was any better this morning, but he's not any better.  I'll have to call a vet tomorrow and see if they can have a look at him.


Best wishes, hope all goes well for your bunny.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 6, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Have done three hours painting today while listening to Beethoven's ninth symphony, Mahler's second symphony and Paul McCartney's, 'band on the run'. I do not usually listen to music, so it makes a nice change to listen while painting. It takes some of the strain out of it.


Beethoven and Mahler...yeh, that works for me.  Paul McCartney, not so much.  I'm cleaning out the attics and other places and have come across some of my old paintings.  I'm kinda thinking that maybe I should take up a brush and pallet again when I retire.  Do, please, post pics of your works.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 6, 2016)

Sorry about hogging the CS, but this is the first time in weeks that the board has worked well for me.  Just catching up.
I put up another cord of firewood this weekend and cleared out a lot of slash and trash from around the Willow place.  Fortunately, there were no firework launching revelers around our place this year.  The pain of last year's fire is still vivid enough and people are being careful. 
I'm becoming quite to social butterfly this year.  After enjoying a day with Sheila, and Mr. Sheila, an old friend of mine is coming up with her hubby the end of July.  She dated a buddy of mine but has found "true love" with her current man.  They'll be borrowing my commuter truck and I will exact my price for that, a couple of days catching up at the Willow joint.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 6, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> pickle juice from store-bought pickles.



Also remember and never forget, pickle juice is good medicine for hangovers...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 6, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sorry about hogging the CS, but this is the first time in weeks that the board has worked well for me.  Just catching up.
> I put up another cord of firewood this weekend and cleared out a lot of slash and trash from around the Willow place.  Fortunately, there were no firework launching revelers around our place this year.  The pain of last year's fire is still vivid enough and people are being careful.
> I'm becoming quite to social butterfly this year.  After enjoying a day with Sheila, and Mr. Sheila, an old friend of mine is coming up with her hubby the end of July.  She dated a buddy of mine but has found "true love" with her current man.  They'll be borrowing my commuter truck and I will exact my price for that, a couple of days catching up at the Willow joint.



You never hog the CS my friend.  And your posts are interesting.

Was thinking about you not responding well to calculus.  I didn't event attempt it, but I think it must be like learning a foreign language.  You struggle and struggle and then one day, voila, you've got it.  Our son, now a successful professional engineer, breezed through all the math except for calculus.  He flunked Calculus 1 twice before he finally hired a tutor to help him through it.  And one day the light bulb came on for him.  On the third attempt he earned an A as he also did effortlessly with Calculus 2 and 3.  We (and he) is so glad he didn't give up.

Then there are the others that frustrate the hell out of the rest of us.  You know the type.  When it is pure Greek to the rest of us, it comes intuitively and effortlessly for them.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 6, 2016)

My youngest teaches calculus.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 6, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Bunny update please.



Okay, bunny update:  I brought him to the vet yesterday afternoon.  Unfortunately, they don't specialize in "exotic pets" (which is what they consider a bunny - can you believe that?  Lots of people have pet bunnies!), but they are the only emergency animal hospital in my area, so they agreed to see him.  I brought him in and just for them to look at him it cost $110.  They say they think he might have a bowel obstruction or something like that.  It can be deadly to a rabbit.  They said he was also dehydrated and said they thought he was demonstrating abdominal pain, although I haven't noticed that.  This is mostly just guess work though.  We are just trying to treat him as if he has a bowel obstruction and see how it goes.  He did poop last night.  He was so frightened at the vet that he peed (which I was concerned about - he hasn't been peeing like he normally does).  

He was doing really bad yesterday.  He was very lethargic and not at all like his normal self, so I had to bring him to the emergency vet hospital.  

So anyways, they gave me two medicines for him to take via feeding syringe and some liquid food.  He LOVES the medicine.  He was lapping that stuff up.  He hates the liquid food though.  He won't let me get it near his mouth.  He freaks out.  He did eat a couple of strawberries and some Timothy hay this morning.  He won't touch his regular food though.  I don't know why.  I washed his bowl well and put brand new food in there this morning, and he still shows no interest in it.  

Okay, sorry that was so lengthy.  Anyways, he seems to be doing a little better this morning.  Not as lethargic and, like I said, he ate a little bit.  Still hasn't peed yet today.  

Oh and I almost forgot to mention, so on top of that $110 to just have him seen by the vet, of course I had to pay for the medicines and the food.  So the total bill was $190 - and change.  I think that is outrageous.  They were very nice though and of course they thought Bunny was the sweetest.    I'm just hoping this treatment works.  If not, I'm going to ask them for an antibiotic to treat an ear infection and/or a urinary tract infection, because I think it could be one of those things possibly.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 6, 2016)

I think you can buy antibiotics for animals off the shelf at a pet store.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 6, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Bunny update please.
> ...


Find a vet in your area that does take exotic pets, if you live near a major metropolitan area that should be easy.  The last time we took Jasper in he was running a fever and looked like he was on death's doorstep, it cost us almost $500 and that was not even an emergency vet, it was the visit, treatment, labs, etc.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 6, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> I think you can buy antibiotics for animals off the shelf at a pet store.



I'll have to look into that.  I figure that it wouldn't hurt to put him on a short regimen of antibiotics and see if it helps him at all.  I just put a big pile of timothy hay in his bowl and he's eating it, so that's a good sign.  He didn't eat hardly anything yesterday and rabbits can die really quickly if they aren't functioning well.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 6, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Well, I'm going to have to wait on that because after spending almost $200, I'm broke now!  One of my friends thinks I'm nuts for spending that much on a rabbit that I found, but I love my bunny!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 6, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


That's why you don't listen to your friends' nay saying when it comes to things that really matter to you.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 6, 2016)

Nay...


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 6, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Have done three hours painting today while listening to Beethoven's ninth symphony, Mahler's second symphony and Paul McCartney's, 'band on the run'. I do not usually listen to music, so it makes a nice change to listen while painting. It takes some of the strain out of it.
> ...



I have posted some of my paintings on a thread called 'my paintings' in the arts and craft forum.
Most of them are over ten years old, because I have not painted for that long. But I have decided to try and use up eight big canvases I have and give the paintings to a hospital. So that I leave something behind me in this world. There is a project to display work in hospitals in England.
I started a large painting (six feet wide) just over a week ago and I am posting updates to in on my thread. I thought it might interest people to see the creative process underway. So I have posted photos of the picture as it develops.
Another reason for doing that is to try and commit myself to working on it because I get apathetic and despondent and start thinking it will never be any good and I will never finish it. So by sharing the process of struggling with the picture I have more reason to keep at it.


----------



## Kat (Jul 6, 2016)

I hate it when I read a really good post late at night, and then try to find it the next day, and can't. Wahhhhhh.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 6, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



yep, if the SHTF, I plan on going to live with GW.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 6, 2016)

Kat said:


> I hate it when I read a really good post late at night, and then try to find it the next day, and can't. Wahhhhhh.



Been there.  Done that.  But what I really hate is running across one of my own posts that I have absolutely no recolllection whatsoever of posting it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 6, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Bunny update please.
> ...



Then you understand my loved one's concern when her sort of husband spent $2,500 for treatment for his French lopeared bunny and more than $4,000 for his cat.  But honestly any kind of pet anymore is just as much or more expensive than a human kid when you take them to the doctor.

I just ordered some antihistimines for my little temporary foster dachshund--$1.00/pill and I am supposed to give her one morning and evening.  One a day seems to be doing the trick though--she was terribly itchy and scratching like mad from apparent allergy.  So I'm giving her one a day.  But my gosh, for $5 or $6 bucks you can get the same amount of antihistimine for people.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 6, 2016)

Kat said:


> I hate it when I read a really good post late at night, and then try to find it the next day, and can't. Wahhhhhh.



Just put me on follow.   




Love you guys


----------



## Kat (Jul 6, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > I hate it when I read a really good post late at night, and then try to find it the next day, and can't. Wahhhhhh.
> ...





Well shoot. I looked, and you already are. 

I can't even remember who wrote the post.


----------



## Kat (Jul 6, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > I hate it when I read a really good post late at night, and then try to find it the next day, and can't. Wahhhhhh.
> ...





LOL!! I have never ever done such a thing!


----------



## Kat (Jul 6, 2016)

Oh what I hate most of all is posting something, and someone quotes it, and I go look, and I spelled a bunch of words wrong, and the post doesn't even make sense. I do that when I am I a hurry.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 6, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > pickle juice from store-bought pickles.
> ...


Oooh!  I did not know that!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 6, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry about hogging the CS, but this is the first time in weeks that the board has worked well for me.  Just catching up.
> ...


Oh, I know about that bulb snapping on.  Algebra was like that for me.  Then one day, I was struggling with quadratic equations and the sun rose in my head.  I found them to be almost as intriguing (and challenging) as crossword puzzles.  By the time I attempted Calculus, I had already pretty much settled on a second career.  My first career involved languages and did not require much math.  That second career involved electricity (as mentioned), and electricity is much more involved with trigonometry.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 6, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Bunny update please.
> ...


Good luck with the bunny.  Livestock, including goats, are susceptible to twisted gut.  That's when their digestive system gets knotted up and out of sync.  Bunnies my be no different.  It's most often fatal. 
I think vets must be psychic to some extent.  I took my old lady cat to the vet last week.  The "cyst" on her side had finally ruptured and become septic.  The vet took immediate action, surgically removing the growth.  Oddly, I had taken my entire rainy-day slush fund with me.  The bill cost all I had on hand, plus a bit more!  Paying almost a $1000 for a 21-yr-old cat...I must be insane!!!
I still wish you best of luck with your bunny.  Old cat actually seems more spry since her surgery.  I suppose a year or two more of her excellent company might be worth the expense.  (What cost love?)


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 6, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> I think you can buy antibiotics for animals off the shelf at a pet store.


Or order them online.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 6, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


If you can, consult with a vet and make sure that the antibiotics you plan to use are suitable for your bunny, and what dosage works.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 6, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


I'll go look for your thread...thanks!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 6, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


You'll be most welcome, too, Sheila...just make sure you bring Mr. Sheila!  His talent will be valued.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 6, 2016)

Raining here, still.  Sheila, you came at a great time.  Things were super nice, but not wet yet.  We put up another cord of firewood in the rain this past weekend.  Of course, I get to do most of the hard work, the partner being restricted to the wood splitter (due to his injury). 
I'm pleased to report, my hip seems to have enjoyed some kind of physical epiphany. The constant pain is gone (touch wood).  Maybe moving something over a 100 lbs of hay down to the goats did the trick because since I did that, the hip's been so much better.  Odd...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 6, 2016)

Was back up in the hundreds the last couple of days and supposed to last through next week, I will be looking forward to the 80s up at Fort Stanton this weekend.  It's currently 90 and breezy which means it's warm but not uncomfortable.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 7, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Sixfoot's bad back,
Rod, GW's partner,
IamwhatIseem's bad hip,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Chris and her bunny,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, BBD, Spoonman, 007, BigBlackDog, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.

Sunset over Stonehenge


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 7, 2016)

Got up at five thirty AM, early enough to see the Fox cubs playing, as they mostly only come out at night now.
Did two hours of painting before feeling fatigued, now I am going back to bed.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 7, 2016)

I watched a movie with the little one on the big TV in the living room last night.  Her bed's mattress is on the floor in there, she and her mom have watched movies the past couple of nights before mom has to go to bed for work.  Last night it was late, both in the movie and the day, and the little one was getting tired.  First she told me that if she fell asleep during the movie to leave the TV on so it wouldn't be too dark.  Then she said I had to come sleep out on the mattress with her when I went to sleep.  Then she grabbed my hand and fell asleep holding it against her.

I don't want to have to get a regular job instead of doing this!


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 7, 2016)

Kat said:


> Oh what I hate most of all is posting something, and someone quotes it, and I go look, and I spelled a bunch of words wrong, and the post doesn't even make sense. *I do that when I am I a hurry*.



I see.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 7, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Of course.    Bunny seems to be doing much better today.  He isn't very active, but he is more alert and eating now.  Still, he doesn't seem to be peeing much though.  If he doesn't pee today, I'm going to call the vet and tell them about it.  He was dehydrated they said, so maybe he is just retaining that water?


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 7, 2016)

It was 95 degrees here yesterday.  It was a hot one!


----------



## OldLady (Jul 7, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we keep vigil for:
> 
> ...


We just wrapped up the little party for our Hi-SET graduates and the punch went really well.  Thanks for the recipe--it's a keeper everyone!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 7, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Could be but it doesn't sound good.  You and bunny remain in my thoughts and sending postive vibes across the distance.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 7, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...



If I was the only one who submitted a punch recipe, you're welcome.  Like I said, it's my go to for big groups.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 7, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> It was 95 degrees here yesterday.  It was a hot one!


Sounds chilly........


----------



## Kat (Jul 7, 2016)

97° here right now..and overcast.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 8, 2016)

Kat said:


> 97° here right now..and overcast.








Somehow I think you will manage....


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 8, 2016)

Good morning everybody.  Our monsoon has forsaken us due to another strong high pressure system over the southwest so it will be sunny, dry, and hot--high 90's--for the foreseeable future here.  Have I mentioned that I hate hot weather?  Already longing for frost on the pumpkin and sweater weather.  But oh well.  I don't have to go out and work in it any more and we have the blessing of air conditioning.

And it's Friday.  Wishing we could get down to Fort Stanton this weekend but it's not in the cards.  Hope everybody else has a great weekend planned too.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 8, 2016)

Today is my baby brother's 56th birthday!  He was born on the hottest day of 1960, while I was born on January 29, 1957, the coldest day of that year.

I remember aspects of his birthday.  I do remember the heat.  I remember being watched by my maternal grandmother, who took me to the Dodge dealership while she and Grandpa inked the deal on a new 1960 Dodge Comet.  Beige and boxy.  I remember that Pop came to Grandma's house with a stuffed yellow Ducky, in the style of the rubber duckies played with in bathtubs.  I remember wanting that damn duck.

And I remember being told to "BE QUIET!" because the baby was sleeping.  After that my memories are not so vivid until two years later in October and the Cuban Missile Crisis.  I remember being adorable as I imitated President Kennedy's Boston accent as I said "Cuber" as the name of that beleaguered island.  When the grown ups started talking about the world blowing up, even five year olds start paying attention.

Anyway, my brother is someone I am very proud of.  Thrice married, twice divorced, he has managed to keep a cheerful disposition, a helpful hand, a morally straight character, and the loyalty of a Golden Retriever.  He runs the family business, in its 95th year this year.  He is a mover and shaker in the community chairing committees that ran the Tri-State Pottery Festival and the All Class reunion in 2009.  He hosts our weekly Game Nights where we play intricate board games well beyond Monopoly and Risk.

He's doing great and has a lovely wife and home.  He's the kind of brother everyone would love to have.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 8, 2016)

Having a bad day. I cannot face painting because I can see no way forward from the stage it is at. I have worked on all the sunflowers, but I am stuck on the greenery behind them. I can't see how to paint it all in. I am thinking I will have to work on a small bit of it at a time, and not worry about finishing the whole picture.
I am almost tempted to go and get some beer and get out of my head, but I will not have had a drink for three years on the 13th of July so I guess I will have to hold on.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 8, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Having a bad day. I cannot face painting because I can see no way forward from the stage it is at. I have worked on all the sunflowers, but I am stuck on the greenery behind them. I can't see how to paint it all in. I am thinking I will have to work on a small bit of it at a time, and not worry about finishing the whole picture.
> I am almost tempted to go and get some beer and get out of my head, but I will not have had a drink for three years on the 13th of July so I guess I will have to hold on.



That's good advice you gave yourself.  If you can't see the solution to the big problem, then work on a smaller piece of it.  And surely, you won't let a painting be the reason you break your sobriety.  That might be the worst reason of all the bad reasons you might settle on to do that.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 8, 2016)

Clouds?  Gathering storm?  Cows?  Red barn?  Scarecrow?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 8, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Clouds?  Gathering storm?  Cows?  Red barn?  Scarecrow?



I took it that he wants green stuff but can't figure out how to make that work with his sunflowers.  He'll get it though.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 8, 2016)

I just opened a new package of the coal-tar based psoriasis ointment I use.  I noticed on the outside of the box, it says, "Gluten Free".  WTF does gluten have to do with a topical ointment?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 9, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Sixfoot's bad back,
Rod, GW's partner,
IamwhatIseem's bad hip,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Chris and her bunny,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, BBD, Spoonman, 007, BigBlackDog, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.

Sunset over Savannah


----------



## Kat (Jul 9, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 9, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Having a bad day. I cannot face painting because I can see no way forward from the stage it is at. I have worked on all the sunflowers, but I am stuck on the greenery behind them. I can't see how to paint it all in. I am thinking I will have to work on a small bit of it at a time, and not worry about finishing the whole picture.
> ...



Yus ! thanks, I survived the night without a drink. Then got up this morning at 6am and did some work on the problem. I am not sure if I can resolve it because the foliage behind the sunflowers is quite a challenge, at the moment all I have done is cover the white canvas with green, and try to give the impression of leaves. But it will need a lot more detail if it is going to look the part.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 9, 2016)

Good morning all.  Hope everybody is having a good Saturday.  Ringel and probably Mrs. R are at Fort Stanton today for the Civil War reenactment big deal--he is acting as a civilian I believe.  Dajjal is puzzling over his greenery.  Hombre and I are puzzling over what to do about our back yard, especially that pesky retaining wall plus having all the carpet and all the furniture in the great room cleaned.  It would be so nice to be rich, but oh well.  We can't have everything.

So what's everybody doing this weekend?


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 9, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  Hope everybody is having a good Saturday.  Ringel and probably Mrs. R are at Fort Stanton today for the Civil War reenactment big deal--he is acting as a civilian I believe.  Dajjal is puzzling over his greenery.  Hombre and I are puzzling over what to do about our back yard, especially that pesky retaining wall plus having all the carpet and all the furniture in the great room cleaned.  It would be so nice to be rich, but oh well.  We can't have everything.
> 
> So what's everybody doing this weekend?



The same thing I do almost every weekend......watch TV and play video games!


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 9, 2016)

Happy Saturday!


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 9, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > It was 95 degrees here yesterday.  It was a hot one!
> ...



It's chilly today.  It's only supposed to get up to about 66 degrees, and it's overcast too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 9, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all.  Hope everybody is having a good Saturday.  Ringel and probably Mrs. R are at Fort Stanton today for the Civil War reenactment big deal--he is acting as a civilian I believe.  Dajjal is puzzling over his greenery.  Hombre and I are puzzling over what to do about our back yard, especially that pesky retaining wall plus having all the carpet and all the furniture in the great room cleaned.  It would be so nice to be rich, but oh well.  We can't have everything.
> ...



Can't argue with that.  Sound good to me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



And our forecast is for it to go to 99 this afternoon.  Let's split the difference.  I'll subtract 16 degrees from my score and you add 16 degrees to yours.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 9, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Sounds like a plan.  Can I get some sunshine with that?


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I'd love 66 degrees!  We're at 95.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



We definitely have abundant sunshine to share so yeah, I'll throw that in at no charge.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 9, 2016)

Just got back from Fort Stanton, lot's of people, a whole lot more than I was anticipating.  Left early, it had hit the low 90s and by early afternoon the breeze had stopped and the heat just wore me out.  By 3PM I was pretty tired but storm clouds were moving in, the storms were all around us and we'd get spits of rain but what was the most refreshing was the temp dropped, the sun went behind the clouds and the wind licked up.  Still by 3:30 I was spent and even though they were going to feed my at 6PM I simply had to go home.  Left at 4, hit rain just a few miles up the ridge, wet roads all the way through Ruidoso, temp hit 56 degrees by the time I went over Apache Summit, back into sunshine and 90s a few miles outside of Tularosa.  Literally when I drove into Tularosa I drove into a major dust storm with wind gusts that were buffeting my truck, when I left Tularosa the dust storm ended and the temp went up to 101.  Stayed sunny and hot till I hit Chaparral on the TX, NM border then more rain and temps in the 70s, by the time I drove into north El Paso it was back up to 100 and I was in the middle of anther dust storm.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 9, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Just got back from Fort Stanton, lot's of people, a whole lot more than I was anticipating.  Left early, it had hit the low 90s and by early afternoon the breeze had stopped and the heat just wore me out.  By 3PM I was pretty tired but storm clouds were moving in, the storms were all around us and we'd get spits of rain but what was the most refreshing was the temp dropped, the sun went behind the clouds and the wind licked up.  Still by 3:30 I was spent and even though they were going to feed my at 6PM I simply had to go home.  Left at 4, hit rain just a few miles up the ridge, wet roads all the way through Ruidoso, temp hit 56 degrees by the time I went over Apache Summit, back into sunshine and 90s a few miles outside of Tularosa.  Literally when I drove into Tularosa I drove into a major dust storm with wind gusts that were buffeting my truck, when I left Tularosa the dust storm ended and the temp went up to 101.  Stayed sunny and hot till I hit Chaparral on the TX, NM border then more rain and temps in the 70s, by the time I drove into north El Paso it was back up to 100 and I was in the middle of anther dust storm.......



That sounds like it could be a typical summer day in Albuquerque just staying in one spot.      But did you have a good time until you got tired?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 10, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Sixfoot's bad back,
Rod, GW's partner,
IamwhatIseem's bad hip,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Chris and her bunny,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, BBD, Spoonman, 007, BigBlackDog, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.

Sunset over Gulf of Mexico, Clearwater Beach, Florida


----------



## Kat (Jul 10, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we keep vigil for:
> 
> ...





Yes!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 10, 2016)

Kat said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...



You're as much a beach girl as our Sherry, Kat.  And you live in a state that has one.  You ought to move there.  

I'm wondering how they got that angle for the photo though.  Doesn't the Gulf coast of Florida face south or east?  Might be just enough variances along the coast to give a body a western view though.  Never been there.  Want to go before I die.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 10, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just got back from Fort Stanton, lot's of people, a whole lot more than I was anticipating.  Left early, it had hit the low 90s and by early afternoon the breeze had stopped and the heat just wore me out.  By 3PM I was pretty tired but storm clouds were moving in, the storms were all around us and we'd get spits of rain but what was the most refreshing was the temp dropped, the sun went behind the clouds and the wind licked up.  Still by 3:30 I was spent and even though they were going to feed my at 6PM I simply had to go home.  Left at 4, hit rain just a few miles up the ridge, wet roads all the way through Ruidoso, temp hit 56 degrees by the time I went over Apache Summit, back into sunshine and 90s a few miles outside of Tularosa.  Literally when I drove into Tularosa I drove into a major dust storm with wind gusts that were buffeting my truck, when I left Tularosa the dust storm ended and the temp went up to 101.  Stayed sunny and hot till I hit Chaparral on the TX, NM border then more rain and temps in the 70s, by the time I drove into north El Paso it was back up to 100 and I was in the middle of anther dust storm.......
> ...


Yeah, had a good time, met lots of people, picked the brains of some very knowledgeable people.  There were people participating all the way from Phoenix and Abilene, there was a Tombstone contingent there and of course some local Mescalero Apaches.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 10, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



The Mescaleros are interesting people.  Who would have thought they would enjoy a Civil War reenactment though?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 10, 2016)

Also I went to bed at 11 PM........ woke up at 9AM.......  I should do this more often.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 10, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


It's was a living history timeline from the 1850s up through the 1870s, the Civil War reenactors were only a small part of the whole, most there were doing 1850s pre-war and post war 1870s.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 10, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



South or West.  






You can see Clearwater just above Tampa Bay, center west side of the state.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 10, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



You're right.  I can see how that would provide a western view.  Thanks.  I picked that beach as one that would be fairly close to Sherry       and WelfareQueen


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 10, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


Look just below Jacksonville, you'll see a little town called Green Cove Springs, spent 1969 there at the old Naval housing site while my dad did a one year tour in Nam.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 10, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I don't know how I have missed Florida in all my world travels, but I would like to visit there.  I have a shirttail cousin here with kids in Florida.  Maybe I can accompany her on one of her trips over there to see them.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 10, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Even as someone who doesn't like the beach, I've been to Clearwater beach a time or two.  I might have stood on the spot that picture was taken for all I know.


----------



## OldLady (Jul 10, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Aren't the leaves usually beneath the sunflowers?  I remember fields of them when I lived in upstate New York, and they don't really have leaves behind them.  Only below them.  Is that why your background isn't looking quite right to you?
Congrats on slaying the beer dragon last night, btw.  Well done.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 10, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



By jove, I think she's got it!!  Instead of leaves behind your sunflowers, put trees or mountains or blue skies, maybe with some clouds.  And just put a bit of suggestion of green amongst the sunflowers as the photo shows.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 10, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




About 30 minutes down the road.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 10, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...





I love the Gulf so much. I love the white sand...the emerald waters. Some call it the Emerald Coast.
I have been going there all my life. I may well be living there in the near future.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Dajjal (Jul 10, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Thanks for that picture, I will make use of it for reference. You can see the current state of my painting in the ' my paintings ' thread on the arts and crafts forum. I have photographed it as I am going along, because I thought the creative process might interest some people. And because I am more motivated to finish it successfully when failure would be a public humiliation.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 10, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I am going to put blue sky above the sunflowers, but there is still a lot of greenery to do.. See the latest photo.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 10, 2016)

Well, its 5am and I have been awake since 3.30am. At this point I decided to get up and have a cup of tea.
It is still too early to paint as the neighbours bedroom is below my kitchen, which I am using as a studio. I dare not start scraping on canvas at five in the morning but I might start at six am. It is daylight by then anyway and I prefer to paint by daylight not electric light.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 10, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Having looked at that photo I think the answer to my problem is,' more leaves'. I have a few leaves with spaces in between them that I did not know what to fill with. So the solution is to cram a load more bits of leaves into the gaps.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 11, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Sixfoot's bad back,
Rod, GW's partner,
IamwhatIseem's bad hip,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Chris and her bunny,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, BBD, Spoonman, 007, BigBlackDog, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.

White Pines Forest State Park, IL


----------



## Kat (Jul 11, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


>





Kitty Kat.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 11, 2016)

Kat said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Would be fun to do with a large rocky area, yes?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 11, 2016)

Good morning all.  I just realized I flat missed 007 and Spoonman and @BigBlackDog birthdays, all on July 6, but they are all away from USMB at this time and probably wouldn't have seen their birthday cakes.   But hope they all had great days.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 11, 2016)

Sunday morning Daisy the Mutt and I were taking our walk in the park.  It was a beautiful summer day.  Not a cloud in the sky, a gentle breeze was blowing from the west.  We did our three laps and got back into the car.

That's when I heard a loud CRACK!  That was followed by a thump and another large CRACK!  I looked in the rear view mirror and saw half a huge maple tree thud into the ground right above the water fountain!  Not more than 25 seconds earlier, Daisy was lapping water from the dog dish provided by the park and I was taking a sip from the water fountain.  Had we tarried, the both of us would be nothing more than a couple of greasy patches on the ground.

I've never seen anything like it.  A large tree in full leaf split in two.  And the falling limbs took out three arbor vitae beneath them.  Right where the squirrels and chipmunks Daisy loves to chase live.

Was it a sign of impending danger?  Was it providence that Daisy and I were finally back in the safety of the car?  Or was it merely a coincidence?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 11, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Sunday morning Daisy the Mutt and I were taking our walk in the park.  It was a beautiful summer day.  Not a cloud in the sky, a gentle breeze was blowing from the west.  We did our three laps and got back into the car.
> 
> That's when I heard a loud CRACK!  That was followed by a thump and another large CRACK!  I looked in the rear view mirror and saw half a huge maple tree thud into the ground right above the water fountain!  Not more than 25 seconds earlier, Daisy was lapping water from the dog dish provided by the park and I was taking a sip from the water fountain.  Had we tarried, the both of us would be nothing more than a couple of greasy patches on the ground.
> 
> ...



I prefer to believe you were blessed with a guardian angel at the time.  It is such times that we are more aware of our own mortality but also how blessed we are.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 11, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Sunday morning Daisy the Mutt and I were taking our walk in the park.  It was a beautiful summer day.  Not a cloud in the sky, a gentle breeze was blowing from the west.  We did our three laps and got back into the car.
> ...


Well then thank God for a guardian angel!  But I have to believe it was Daisy's angel as my angel might actually be on strike.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 11, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Sunday morning Daisy the Mutt and I were taking our walk in the park.  It was a beautiful summer day.  Not a cloud in the sky, a gentle breeze was blowing from the west.  We did our three laps and got back into the car.
> ...



I have had an experience of being saved from disaster by subtle influence from the spirit world. I think they can plant ideas in your mind using telepathy, and intervene in situations which might have a bad outcome if they didn't.
I think the spirit world is ever present behind the scenes, and they often inspire people to do things.


----------



## OldLady (Jul 11, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


It will be YOUR vision, so awesome.


----------



## OldLady (Jul 11, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Sunday morning Daisy the Mutt and I were taking our walk in the park.  It was a beautiful summer day.  Not a cloud in the sky, a gentle breeze was blowing from the west.  We did our three laps and got back into the car.
> 
> That's when I heard a loud CRACK!  That was followed by a thump and another large CRACK!  I looked in the rear view mirror and saw half a huge maple tree thud into the ground right above the water fountain!  Not more than 25 seconds earlier, Daisy was lapping water from the dog dish provided by the park and I was taking a sip from the water fountain.  Had we tarried, the both of us would be nothing more than a couple of greasy patches on the ground.
> 
> ...


Definitely your guardian angel on duty.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 11, 2016)

I just purchased Mahler's symphony number 3 on Amazon. I tried to buy in in the shops today but they did not have it in stock, so I purchased symphony's number one and five instead. Listened to symphony number one but I much prefer number two, and as far as I recall I like number three best.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 11, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> I think the spirit world is ever present behind the scenes, and they often inspire people to do things.



The Comedian Flip Wilson done a whole bit on just this very subject...


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 11, 2016)

Another one you have to be old to get.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 12, 2016)

Hello!  Just dropping in to give you an update on Bunny's condition (for those that care anyways - lol).  He is doing much better.  Almost back to his old self.    I'm so relieved that I didn't have to put him down.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 12, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Hello!  Just dropping in to give you an update on Bunny's condition (for those that care anyways - lol).  He is doing much better.  Almost back to his old self.    I'm so relieved that I didn't have to put him down.



Well we'll keep you too on the vigil list until he's completely back to his old self.  But so happy for you.  (and him)


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 12, 2016)

Mornin' all, looking at our 17th or 18th straight 100+ degree day and it's supposed to last through the weekend.  A few years ago we had bought a hand held shower head at a junk shop for a few dollars, when we moved in here I put it in the wife's bath and another we had in my bath, the existing shower heads in each were mostly clogged by mineral build up.  Yesterday the hose in the wife's shower burst so moved my hand held over to her shower and took the old one I'd pulled from my shower and soaked it all night in CLR, clean as a whistle and all the little sprayers on the head are no longer clogged.  Probably just stick with that shower head as the only time I use the hand held part is to clean the shower and that's just a convenience factor.  
Been busy lately trying to get things accomplished so I haven't even been on the board much.  Hope everyone is doing well, will talk with ya later.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 12, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Mornin' all, looking at our 17th or 18th straight 100+ degree day and it's supposed to last through the weekend.  A few years ago we had bought a hand held shower head at a junk shop for a few dollars, when we moved in here I put it in the wife's bath and another we had in my bath, the existing shower heads in each were mostly clogged by mineral build up.  Yesterday the hose in the wife's shower burst so moved my hand held over to her shower and took the old one I'd pulled from my shower and soaked it all night in CLR, clean as a whistle and all the little sprayers on the head are no longer clogged.  Probably just stick with that shower head as the only time I use the hand held part is to clean the shower and that's just a convenience factor.
> Been busy lately trying to get things accomplished so I haven't even been on the board much.  Hope everyone is doing well, will talk with ya later.



Where did you get the CLR to soak your shower head in?  Mine needs that treatment badly.

Added later:  what I've read about CLR though scares me to death.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 12, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Hello!  Just dropping in to give you an update on Bunny's condition (for those that care anyways - lol).  He is doing much better.  Almost back to his old self.    I'm so relieved that I didn't have to put him down.
> ...



Thanks Foxy!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 12, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Mornin' all, looking at our 17th or 18th straight 100+ degree day and it's supposed to last through the weekend.  A few years ago we had bought a hand held shower head at a junk shop for a few dollars, when we moved in here I put it in the wife's bath and another we had in my bath, the existing shower heads in each were mostly clogged by mineral build up.  Yesterday the hose in the wife's shower burst so moved my hand held over to her shower and took the old one I'd pulled from my shower and soaked it all night in CLR, clean as a whistle and all the little sprayers on the head are no longer clogged.  Probably just stick with that shower head as the only time I use the hand held part is to clean the shower and that's just a convenience factor.
> ...


CLR = Calcium Lime Rust, you can find it at Walmart, Albertsons, etc.






When you're finished soaking the shower head wash it well with hot water and dish soap to get any residual CLR off, mainly to get rid of any Propylene glycol butyl ether the only ingredient in CLR that might cause physical damage.

CLR Calcium, Lime, Rust Cleaner Cleaner Rating


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 12, 2016)

Might hurt your tongue trying to speak Spanish from the CLR label....


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 12, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Might hurt your tongue trying to speak Spanish from the CLR label....


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 12, 2016)

Have no idea what happened but around 1pm I had a banana, something I normally don't do.  Picked up a bunch yesterday and they're ripening fast.  About an hour later I had a nasty upset stomach, so bad I went to bed and slept for 4 hours.  Unfortunately it was still upset when I woke up, alka seltzer didn't help nor did multiple back end expulsions of semi solid waste.......  Crackers for dinner....... *sigh*
Wonder if I picked up a stomach bug yesterday at Wally World from some clueless moron who doesn't know how to wash their hands.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 13, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Have no idea what happened but around 1pm I had a banana, something I normally don't do.  Picked up a bunch yesterday and they're ripening fast.  About an hour later I had a nasty upset stomach, so bad I went to bed and slept for 4 hours.  Unfortunately it was still upset when I woke up, alka seltzer didn't help nor did multiple back end expulsions of semi solid waste.......  Crackers for dinner....... *sigh*
> Wonder if I picked up a stomach bug yesterday at Wally World from some clueless moron who doesn't know how to wash their hands.



Hope you're feeling fit as a fiddle come morning.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 13, 2016)

I got three numbers and a lucky star on the euro lottery, and all I got was a lousy tenner. I thought I would get at least a hundred pounds, but even with three numbers and two stars they only got £45.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 13, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> I got three numbers and a lucky star on the euro lottery, and all I got was a lousy tenner. I thought I would get at least a hundred pounds, but even with three numbers and two stars they only got £45.


Hey, you've done better than me.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 13, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I got three numbers and a lucky star on the euro lottery, and all I got was a lousy tenner. I thought I would get at least a hundred pounds, but even with three numbers and two stars they only got £45.
> ...



There are seven numbers in the euro lottery. five numbers and two lucky stars. You would think I would win more than ten pounds for getting four of the numbers.
I got five numbers out of six, on the national lottery in 1998 and won £1182 but I have paid it all back by now.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 13, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



He and possibly our two sons as well.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 13, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Have no idea what happened but around 1pm I had a banana, something I normally don't do.  Picked up a bunch yesterday and they're ripening fast.  About an hour later I had a nasty upset stomach, so bad I went to bed and slept for 4 hours.  Unfortunately it was still upset when I woke up, alka seltzer didn't help nor did multiple back end expulsions of semi solid waste.......  Crackers for dinner....... *sigh*
> Wonder if I picked up a stomach bug yesterday at Wally World from some clueless moron who doesn't know how to wash their hands.



Why was your tongue touching your hands?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 13, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Have no idea what happened but around 1pm I had a banana, something I normally don't do.  Picked up a bunch yesterday and they're ripening fast.  About an hour later I had a nasty upset stomach, so bad I went to bed and slept for 4 hours.  Unfortunately it was still upset when I woke up, alka seltzer didn't help nor did multiple back end expulsions of semi solid waste.......  Crackers for dinner....... *sigh*
> ...


Leftovers........


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 13, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Good news!  Your sense of humor has survived.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 13, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Last night is was doubtful, just about tore the wife's head off...... figuratively.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 13, 2016)

Good morning all.  Woke up to another cloudless sky and anticipating of temps in the high 90's, flirting or at 100 degrees for the forseeable future.  I am so ready for late autumn or even winter.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 13, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Making up is very satisfying.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 13, 2016)

Morning!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 13, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  Woke up to another cloudless sky and anticipating of temps in the high 90's, flirting or at 100 degrees for the forseeable future.  I am so ready for late autumn or even winter.


We're on our 17th or 18th day of consecutive triple digit heat, think it's supposed to hit 106 today or tomorrow.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 13, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all.  Woke up to another cloudless sky and anticipating of temps in the high 90's, flirting or at 100 degrees for the forseeable future.  I am so ready for late autumn or even winter.
> ...



It's been cool in Britain. I am having to wear a house coat, which I usually keep for the winter.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 13, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all.  Woke up to another cloudless sky and anticipating of temps in the high 90's, flirting or at 100 degrees for the forseeable future.  I am so ready for late autumn or even winter.
> ...



It's very unusual for us to get to 100 but all forecasts say we could hit that mark this coming weekend.  And that's hot enough for me.  For me, the ideal temperature is low 70's.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 13, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Chris seems to be having a similar situation in New England too.  It really is a shame we can't ship you our excess heat so we all could be comfortable.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 13, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Yeah, 100+ is pretty toasty.  It hit 90 at 10am and I turned on one of the swamp coolers, not because I was getting warm but because I want it somewhat cool in here by the time it hits the upper 90s, I'll turn the other swamp on when it gets there.  Probably around 3pm I'll have to turn on the window AC units.  
One of the things I noticed (and expected) at Fort Stanton are the buildings have 14 inch thick stone walls with 12 foot ceilings, they stay relatively cool during the heat of the day.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 13, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Typical English summer.........


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 13, 2016)

Sorry I have not posted here much lately.  Been out on the board feeling the love.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 13, 2016)

And a darn good job you have been doing


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 13, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> And a darn good job you have been doing



Opinions vary.  In fairness, I provide a warning in my signature.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 13, 2016)

Yeah I am this bored,


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 14, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Sorry I have not posted here much lately.  Been out on the board feeling the love.



Sniff.  Sniff.  You like all them better out there than you like us.  Sniff. Sniff.

Seriously, we all have other stuff we need to do so we miss folks when they are away for a bit, but happens to all of us.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 14, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Adobe and mock adobe buildings stay quite pleasant inside too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 14, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Sixfoot's bad back,
Rod, GW's partner,
IamwhatIseem's bad hip,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Chris and her bunny,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, BBD, Spoonman, 007, BigBlackDog, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.

Sunset over Seattle:


----------



## Kat (Jul 14, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we keep vigil for:
> 
> ...





Purdy, Purdy, Purdy!


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 14, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Sniff.  Sniff.  You like all them better out there than you like us.  Sniff. Sniff.
> 
> Seriously, we all have other stuff we need to do so we miss folks when they are away for a bit, but happens to all of us.



Pretty sure most of them want me to stay here...


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 14, 2016)

Kat said:


> I love the Gulf so much. I love the white sand...the emerald waters. Some call it the Emerald Coast.
> I have been going there all my life. I may well be living there in the near future.


They are beautiful beaches, but the Gulf Coast is too hot and muggy for me 9 months out of the year.

I lived in a little town called Milton, FL for 9 years next to NAS Whiting Field.  The cost of living is low and there's no state income tax, but the climate is too humid for my tastes.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 14, 2016)

Yes Florida is great, that is why I live in Michigan.  Waiting for Global Warming to bring the coast to me.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 14, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



That was only the weekend.  It's been hot the last few days.    Not 100 degrees hot, but high 80s/low 90s hot.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 14, 2016)

Happy Thursday!


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 14, 2016)

It is soooo muggy here today!  I just leave all my blinds and my windows shut and it stays pretty cool inside.  I was going to lay in the sun for a little while today but it's way too hot and humid.  I'll probably just stay in today where it's cool.  Lol.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 14, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> It is soooo muggy here today!  I just leave all my blinds and my windows shut and it stays pretty cool inside.  I was going to lay in the sun for a little while today but it's way too hot and humid.  I'll probably just stay in today where it's cool.  Lol.



Sending you better weather Friday.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 14, 2016)

My dad turned 80 earlier this month.  I see he is seeking out siblings and old friends a lot lately.  One of my customers is doing a very similar thing.  Connecting with a shared history looks to be of growing importance.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 14, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Yes Florida is great, that is why I live in Michigan.  Waiting for Global Warming to bring the coast to me.



Better chance of that for us than for you.  I read a book once--I think the title was _ We are The Earthquake Generation_--written by Jeffrey Goodman, scientist, who predicted an cataclysmic event that didn't include the Wyoming Calderon.  He said it would be from the west to east with the North American shelf crumbling away until finally the whole unstable west would go into the sea and the new shoreland would be from central Kansas diagonally down through New Mexico taking most of our state with it.  This map shows a similar shaded area that is speculated will go into the sea though Goodman had it much further inland into central Kansas and most of New Mexico. The lighter shaded area plus the darker shaded area on the map looks more like what he was predicting.






The shaded area from the Gulf to the Great Lakes comes from another theory based on geological evidence of an ancient seaway that could re-establish itself when the tetonic plates reach their maximum range of separation and start back to recreate the time when all land surface lwas one huge continent called Pangea if I remember correctly.  I learned about this seaway from one of my disaster movies--"Category 10 - The Apocalypse" though in the movie they had the seaway running from North Dakota south through Texas and Houston to the gulf.  I like that better as I wouldn't want the Great Lakes to become seawater.

Do I lie awake nights worrying about this stuff?  No.  But I used to speculate how neat it would be to have ocean front property where we lived in Kansas.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 14, 2016)

Oh, and for what it's worth, those in the west, except maybe for those right on the coast, it will happen gradually enough folks will have time to evacuate and move east.  Of course all these scenarios leaves the Wyoming Calderon intact so whatever/whoever is left would still have that to worry about.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 14, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Oh, and for what it's worth, those in the west, except maybe for those right on the coast, it will happen gradually enough folks will have time to evacuate and move east.  Of course all these scenarios leaves the Wyoming Calderon intact so whatever/whoever is left would still have that to worry about.



Do not forget the theory that Yellowstone park will turn into a super volcano and destroy America.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 14, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Yes Florida is great, that is why I live in Michigan.  Waiting for Global Warming to bring the coast to me.


UP or down south? I've been to both Marquette and Grand Rapids several times, both summer and winter.  Summer is definitely more preferable.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 14, 2016)

Well, a week since I've posted in the coffee shop. So far I am really enjoying the phrase "ex wife"
Court went well. Not quite as well as I had hoped, so I need to raise some cash.
Feeling depressed today. My little Maltese passed away a couple hours ago. I just finished with the shovel....


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 14, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Yes Florida is great, that is why I live in Michigan.  Waiting for Global Warming to bring the coast to me.
> ...



Just a little north of the Ohio/Indiana border.  We NEED a fence...


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 14, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Well, a week since I've posted in the coffee shop. So far I am really enjoying the phrase "ex wife"
> Court went well. Not quite as well as I had hoped, so I need to raise some cash.
> Feeling depressed today. My little Maltese passed away a couple hours ago. I just finished with the shovel....


Sorry about the dog.  Good news on the Ex.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 14, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and for what it's worth, those in the west, except maybe for those right on the coast, it will happen gradually enough folks will have time to evacuate and move east.  Of course all these scenarios leaves the Wyoming Calderon intact so whatever/whoever is left would still have that to worry about.
> ...



Yes.  That's what the Wyoming Caldera is.    It won't destroy America but it  could geographically change the west beyond recognition and affect the Earth's climate for centuries.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 14, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Well, a week since I've posted in the coffee shop. So far I am really enjoying the phrase "ex wife"
> Court went well. Not quite as well as I had hoped, so I need to raise some cash.
> Feeling depressed today. My little Maltese passed away a couple hours ago. I just finished with the shovel....



Oh Ernie.  So sorry.  I am happy one stressful chapter in your life is coming to a close--she has moved out yes?  But I so wish there was some way to comfort you in the loss of your fur friend.  I know so many of us know how hard that is and hurt with you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 14, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Yes Florida is great, that is why I live in Michigan.  Waiting for Global Warming to bring the coast to me.
> ...



Years ago when I was working for the Western Kansas and national Episcopal Church--no I am not Episcopalian--one of the bishops I regularly interacted with was the Michigan bishop based in Marquette.  We would meet now and then in a snowbird kind of place in the wintertime, and his line was:  "If you had been in Marquette this morning, you would have gone ANYWHERE!"


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 14, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


If the whole thing blew, it could be an extinction event.   The good news seems to be it's unlikely to happen in our lifetimes.

Lava pool beneath Yellowstone supervolcano twice as big as previously thought


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 14, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



You think?  I think quite a bit of the planet survived the last time it erupted and I suspect it would again.  Certainly those in several states in proximity would be severely impacted though.  Those within several hundred miles of ground zero would be obliterated or might not survive.  Far more dangerous to us all is a very large meteor hitting Earth.  That would be an extinction event and I hope we have scientists and engineers working on it to prevent it happening to us again.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 14, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Extinction event?  Well there's a great way to solve all of humanity's problems........


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 14, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


The initial eruption would be catastrophic but (relatively) limited in area, that would not be the problem.  Potentially that amount of ash and dust released into the atmosphere would blot out the sun and dramatically cool the earth for an extended period of time possibly triggering another ice age.  Plant life would die followed by animal/human life.  It would be a slow death for most.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 14, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Just a little north of the Ohio/Indiana border. We NEED a fence...



A freakin 50 ft wall is more like it... keep you yahoo's out of the great state of Indiana...


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 14, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Feeling depressed today. My little Maltese passed away a couple hours ago. I just finished with the shovel....



Condolences on the Dawg Ernie...

Wives are easy to replace, not so much with a good Dawg...


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 14, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> You think?  I think quite a bit of the planet survived the last time it erupted and I suspect it would again.  Certainly those in several states in proximity would be severely impacted though.  Those within several hundred miles of ground zero would be obliterated or might not survive.  Far more dangerous to us all is a very large meteor hitting Earth.  That would be an extinction event and I hope we have scientists and engineers working on it to prevent it happening to us again.


People talk about "Save the Planet", but the planet will always be fine.  It's those little warm-blooded things crawling on it's surface who will not fair so well during a supervolcano eruption, impact event or other major calamity affecting the environment.

What If the Yellowstone Supervolcano Erupts?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 14, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



I have read those kinds of theories but while it would affect a great deal of the western United States and almost certainly would have an effect on the climate, I'm not seeing the apocolyptic


Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



I have read those kinds of predictions, but reading up on it, I do believe it would have an effect on our climate, but not as apocalyptic an effect as all that.  The USGS has put together a fairly good short one page summary of the history here:
USGS: Volcano Hazards Program YVO Yellowstone

and the misconceptions about it here:
USGS: Volcano Hazards Program YVO Yellowstone

This should be reassuring to even those folks who live in states closest to Wyoming.

Again large meteor strikes are far more likely to be globally catastrophic.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 14, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> It would be a slow death for most.



If it came to that the government would probably issue suicide capsules.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 14, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Here's the problem with that:

The epic volcano eruption that led to the ‘Year Without a Summer’

The same happened on a smaller scale with Mt St Helens.  A Yellowstone caldera eruption has been predicted by some to be about a hundred times more powerful so the extinction event possibility exists of course it's only a possibility and based on some scientific knowledge combined with speculation.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 14, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > It would be a slow death for most.
> ...


If the government still existed.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 14, 2016)

I read a story this morning in my local newspaper and done a little research to find a better link I hope...

Dawgs are truly one of God's blessings...

BFFs go on an adventure


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 14, 2016)

Of course I'm talking worse case scenario however I believe an eruption of the Yellowstone caldera would be limited in scope and if there was a full eruption it would only affect the northern hemisphere.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 14, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Just a little north of the Ohio/Indiana border. We NEED a fence...
> ...



Well, we can at least agree we need one for Ohio.  Nobody knows what a Hoosier looks like anyways.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 14, 2016)

It was just raining here.  The sun is gone, but it is still really humid out there.  

Sometimes, it's more humid after it rains.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 14, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> It was just raining here.  The sun is gone, but it is still really humid out there.
> 
> Sometimes, it's more humid after it rains.



We are down to the 70% range today, much nicer than Wednesday.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 14, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


After reading the LiveScience article I agree it wouldn't be an extinction event, but it would certainly kill a lot of people.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 14, 2016)

Sometimes Hoosiers give themselves away when they need something frixed...


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 14, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Well, a week since I've posted in the coffee shop. So far I am really enjoying the phrase "ex wife"
> ...


She returned here from S Florida about the time she filed papers. I wasn't going to let her in, but since we were still married, the 4 cops that showed up convinced me that if I wanted to avoid chatting with a bail bondsman, I should allow her access.
She has 90 days to vacate, and I have 60 to pay her some cash, but I figure she will boogie as soon as I wave a check in her face.

As for my little furball, he is the second I've lost in 9 months. The last, will leave with the ex. Kind of sad, but also looking forward to being able to take off for a few days without arranging a dog sitter.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 14, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> It was just raining here.  The sun is gone, but it is still really humid out there.
> 
> Sometimes, it's more humid after it rains.


Where is here? Florida?

The funniest (and accurate) weather forecast I ever heard was a Spring morning in Tampa: "Today's forecast is sunny and hot with afternoon thundershowers through October".


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 14, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



 That's me on the right.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 14, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > It was just raining here.  The sun is gone, but it is still really humid out there.
> ...



Massachusetts.   

"If you don't like the weather in New England, wait a minute, it will change."  (or something like that).


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 14, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> The funniest (and accurate) weather forecast I ever heard was a Spring morning in Tampa: "Today's forecast is sunny and hot with afternoon thundershowers through October".



The first time I lived in Hawaii (early 80's) the Newscasts on the TV station did not even have a meteorologist on staff. The Sports dude would always say "Sunny with a slight chance of Mauka (toward the mountains) showers. They spent less than 30 seconds on weather...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 14, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


That's depending on if it was a partial or full eruption, a partial (what I suspect would be the most likely) would be like Mt St Helens and we'd have a cooler than normal year with almost constant overcast and lots of rain, a problem in and of itself that would cause some crop failures in certain areas.  However I doubt it would be the extinction event that some predict but there's always the outside chance they're at least partially correct.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 14, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> It was just raining here.  The sun is gone, but it is still really humid out there.
> 
> Sometimes, it's more humid after it rains.


Actually it's always more humid after it rains, the moisture on the ground starts evaporating immediately filling the air with more moisture.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 14, 2016)

...unless it was a dry snow...


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 14, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> ...unless it was a dry snow...



Yeah, it was a really dry rain.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 14, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> If it came to that the government would probably issue suicide capsules.



I got one of those at a Grateful Dead Concert one time...


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 14, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



100 times more powerful than Tambora?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 14, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Not sure, I'd have to look it up again but not now, have to run errands.  Oh happy, oh joy........


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 14, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Feeling depressed today. My little Maltese passed away a couple hours ago. I just finished with the shovel....
> ...


Wives are too damned easy to replace. If it cost half as much to get one as it does to rectify the mistake, the divorce rate would improve greatly.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 14, 2016)

I got an email of my acceptance into the tech school I applied for.  I just sent out an email to the financial aid office to see if there's anything they need me to do; I will only being paying for this program if I'm eligible for grant money, which I would think I am, considering I'm basically broke with no income.  

Hopefully I'll know within the next few weeks and, if all goes well, starting classes in late August.  

Ugh, I hated school once I got to high school.  I haven't done any school since then, other than a few little online classes from places like codecademy and edX.  I hope this doesn't end up as crappy as I expect it might.  Plus this entire need to get some sort of job-useful education just shows how close I'm getting to having to stop being the little one's nanny.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 14, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I have avoided that by never getting a first one to need replacing.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 14, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...


Well, if I ever consider a 4th wife, I will just find a woman I hate and buy her a house. I figure I can save 5 years of pain.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 14, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> I have avoided that by never getting a first one to need replacing.



Most parts have been standardized....


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 14, 2016)

I just now received an email from my ex. She has just returned from an Alaskan Cruise. She asked me in the email if I still drank coffee. I called her a silly girl... She said she seen some coffee on one of the ports-of-call and bought me some...
Can't live with them...
Can't shoot them...


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 14, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> I got an email of my acceptance into the tech school I applied for.  I just sent out an email to the financial aid office to see if there's anything they need me to do; I will only being paying for this program if I'm eligible for grant money, which I would think I am, considering I'm basically broke with no income.
> 
> Hopefully I'll know within the next few weeks and, if all goes well, starting classes in late August.
> 
> Ugh, I hated school once I got to high school.  I haven't done any school since then, other than a few little online classes from places like codecademy and edX.  I hope this doesn't end up as crappy as I expect it might.  Plus this entire need to get some sort of job-useful education just shows how close I'm getting to having to stop being the little one's nanny.


Congrats on your acceptance!

I wasn't a big fan of high school but enjoyed college (mostly the partying!).  Ten years after graduation I went back for a Master's (courtesy of your tax dollars via the US Navy.  Thanks!).  It was great.  I really enjoyed the year and a quarter of night classes twice a week and a occasional weekend courses.  15 years after that, I went to night school again at a community college.  Again a wonderful, very enjoyable experience.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 14, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> I just now received an email from my ex. She has just returned from an Alaskan Cruise. She asked me in the email if I still drank coffee. I called her a silly girl... She said she seen some coffee on one of the ports-of-call and bought me some...
> Can't live with them...
> Can't shoot them...
> 
> View attachment 81527


Heard from my ex for the first time in over 10 years.  She wants her cut of my Navy pension (I just turned 60 after retiring out of the Naval Reserve).  I'm fine with her having it, but expect she needs to do some of the paper work.

Currently with Wife 3.0 and I've never been happier in my life.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 14, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I got an email of my acceptance into the tech school I applied for.  I just sent out an email to the financial aid office to see if there's anything they need me to do; I will only being paying for this program if I'm eligible for grant money, which I would think I am, considering I'm basically broke with no income.
> ...



I will be doing online courses, no school partying for me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 14, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> I got an email of my acceptance into the tech school I applied for.  I just sent out an email to the financial aid office to see if there's anything they need me to do; I will only being paying for this program if I'm eligible for grant money, which I would think I am, considering I'm basically broke with no income.
> 
> Hopefully I'll know within the next few weeks and, if all goes well, starting classes in late August.
> 
> Ugh, I hated school once I got to high school.  I haven't done any school since then, other than a few little online classes from places like codecademy and edX.  I hope this doesn't end up as crappy as I expect it might.  Plus this entire need to get some sort of job-useful education just shows how close I'm getting to having to stop being the little one's nanny.



Will you be attending classes or doing this on line Montro?   I do applaud your effort though and will keep my fingers crossed that sufficient grant money is available.

Added:  I just saw you last post about on line only.  I would like that a lot.  And if it actually does suck or you need more time to complete your coursework, you do seem to really like being a manny.  (I think that fits better than nanny  )  Maybe with good recommendations from your current employer you could find another position doing that?


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 14, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> I got an email of my acceptance into the tech school I applied for.  I just sent out an email to the financial aid office to see if there's anything they need me to do; I will only being paying for this program if I'm eligible for grant money, which I would think I am, considering I'm basically broke with no income.
> 
> Hopefully I'll know within the next few weeks and, if all goes well, starting classes in late August.
> 
> Ugh, I hated school once I got to high school.  I haven't done any school since then, other than a few little online classes from places like codecademy and edX.  I hope this doesn't end up as crappy as I expect it might.  Plus this entire need to get some sort of job-useful education just shows how close I'm getting to having to stop being the little one's nanny.



Awesome!  It's not going to be at all like high school.  You are going to love it!


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 14, 2016)

This has to be a bummer.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 14, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I got an email of my acceptance into the tech school I applied for.  I just sent out an email to the financial aid office to see if there's anything they need me to do; I will only being paying for this program if I'm eligible for grant money, which I would think I am, considering I'm basically broke with no income.
> ...



Thank you for your service and we are quite happy to help educate those who serve.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 14, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I got an email of my acceptance into the tech school I applied for.  I just sent out an email to the financial aid office to see if there's anything they need me to do; I will only being paying for this program if I'm eligible for grant money, which I would think I am, considering I'm basically broke with no income.
> ...



I find it.....unlikely I'd be a nanny again.  I only got into this because I'd been friends with the little one's father for years before I started.  Unless it was for someone that already knows me I doubt this would happen again.  I'd also worry that another child would be a lot harder to take care of than the little one, who has always been a good girl who usually listens.

If I were to have any troubles with the courses and need more time, I think my employer would be accommodating.  It isn't as though there is a set date for me to leave or anything like that.  It's just that at 7 years old, the little one is getting closer to being old enough to be at home on her own.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 14, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I got an email of my acceptance into the tech school I applied for.  I just sent out an email to the financial aid office to see if there's anything they need me to do; I will only being paying for this program if I'm eligible for grant money, which I would think I am, considering I'm basically broke with no income.
> ...



I can't imagine loving it, I just hope I don't hate it *too* much.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 14, 2016)

Foxy, could you please place my son and his tour group on the vigil list?? They leave for Europe on Saturday for a 10-day tour of London and France. I know that realistically the odds are that they will be fine, but I'm also a mom and it's my job to worry.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 14, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


College is way easier and more enjoyable than high school.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 14, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


In my day, they had ash trays in college.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 14, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Hah, I hope I don't get the urge to smoke again once I start school.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 14, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Go to school in West Virginia and they'll give you a spittoon.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 14, 2016)

Sherry said:


> Foxy, could you please place my son and his tour group on the vigil list?? They leave for Europe on Saturday for a 10-day tour of London and France. I know that realistically the odds are that they will be fine, but I'm also a mom and it's my job to worry.



Absolutely Sherry.  And I do understand your concern.  My youngest recently returned from a European vacation and like you, I expected her to be fine, but you can't help worrying.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 14, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Sixfoot's bad back,
Rod, GW's partner,
IamwhatIseem's bad hip,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Chris and her bunny,
Sherry's son and his European tour group,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, BBD, Spoonman, 007, BigBlackDog, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.

Indiana sunset (Lake Dewart):


----------



## Kat (Jul 15, 2016)

Prettiest thing I have ever seen in Indiana. Usually just corn field after corn field, except when I stayed a few weeks in South Bend....but then I had to look at Notre Dame.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 15, 2016)

Kat said:


> Prettiest thing I have ever seen in Indiana. Usually just corn field after corn field, except when I stayed a few weeks in South Bend....but then I had to look at Notre Dame.


Those corn-fed Indiana girls are fun to see too.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 15, 2016)

Well, my brothers family is visiting from America for the next two weeks. So I will have to entertain them and that means I will not have much time for painting. Just as well because I have stopped anyway owing to getting bogged down painting the greenery in front of the sunflowers. I think it needs a lot more work and lots more dark shadows. So going slower might be a good thing. It will give me time to think about my next brush strokes, instead of just making more mess.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 15, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Hard to walk away from the dream job, even if you did't necessarily dream about it before you found it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 15, 2016)

Good morning all.  Waiting for the carpet and upholstery cleaners to arrive and dreading having to deal with our mini dachshund guest during that process.  But it will be good to get all that done.  We're expecting a house guest overnight on Thursday who will ride with us to Hombre's high school reunion in West Texas on Friday and then more house guests in early August and another batch later in the summer.  We always enjoy having folks here though.  We love to entertain.  We don't do a lot of sightseeing with them anymore though--we just furnish the maps and some counsel and send them out on their own and have a hot dinner waiting when they get back.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 15, 2016)

Happy Friday!  Day off (or night off) for me!


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 15, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Aww, you're going to enjoy it.  You are going to campus right?  Or is this online?  I've never done online school, so I don't know how that goes.  If you are going to campus, you will enjoy meeting new people and doing something different.  School and homework are somehow not so bad when you're a grown up!


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 15, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we keep vigil for:
> 
> ...



Foxy, you can take me and Bunny off the vigil list.  Bunny is doing much better and is almost back to normal.  Thanks for the well wishes and support.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 15, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...



It makes me happy to do so Chris.  I love a happy ending.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 15, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



No, no campus, this will be all online.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 15, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Happy Friday!  Day off (or night off) for me!






​


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 15, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Oh well, I can't really speak for how much fun that will be!    Stick with it though.  I'm sure it will be worth the effort in the long run.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 15, 2016)

Kat said:


> Prettiest thing I have ever seen in Indiana. Usually just corn field after corn field, except when I stayed a few weeks in South Bend....but then I had to look at Notre Dame.



We have had some good experiences in Indiana.  But the worst was when we were returning to Kansas from West Virginia.  We got on I-70 I think at Dayton and thought we would find a motel; somewhere along I-70 in Indiana or Illinois.  Wrong.  There were absolutely none at that time.  So it was the wee hours of the morning and we were soooo exhausted when we finally found a motel in Missouri.  But it was nice the next day since we were much closer to home than we otherwise would have been.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 15, 2016)

Just saw this and thought how beautiful.  It's a very rare albino bald eagle.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 15, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Just saw this and thought how beautiful.  It's a very rare albino bald eagle.



That is awesome!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jul 15, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


>



Today?


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 15, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


>






​


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 15, 2016)

​


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 15, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


>



Tomorrow.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 15, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


>



Second Tuesday of next week...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 15, 2016)

Honestly you guys, I wasn't sure--with the carpet cleaners here that was too much hard work to think about.  So I expected you to have the answer for me and here you are coming up with different answers.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 15, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Yeah.  I think you are right.  The day after the day before yesterday would be yesterday and if you add 2 days to that, it would be tomorrow.    Nice job.  School's paying off already!


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 15, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Honestly you guys, I wasn't sure--with the carpet cleaners here that was too much hard work to think about.  So I expected you to have the answer for me and here you are coming up with different answers.



I never liked word problems.  Every math test I've ever had, I always dreaded seeing the horrible word problems.  I'd be like, oh crap.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 15, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly you guys, I wasn't sure--with the carpet cleaners here that was too much hard work to think about.  So I expected you to have the answer for me and here you are coming up with different answers.
> ...



I wasn't crazy about them either.  It was like if a train was trraveling 100 mph from LA and another training was traveling 75 mph from New York, and they met in Chicago at 10 p.m., how much did Tom pay for his ticket?


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 15, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I know!  I hate them!  Lol.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 15, 2016)

Kat said:


> Prettiest thing I have ever seen in Indiana. Usually just corn field after corn field, except when I stayed a few weeks in South Bend....but then I had to look at Notre Dame.



I happen to be real partial to Indiana...


----------



## Kat (Jul 15, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Prettiest thing I have ever seen in Indiana. Usually just corn field after corn field, except when I stayed a few weeks in South Bend....but then I had to look at Notre Dame.
> ...





Whaaaaaaaaaa??????????   I love Indiana! Ridgerunner


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 15, 2016)

We all got to love where were from...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 15, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Sixfoot's bad back,
Rod, GW's partner,
IamwhatIseem's bad hip,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Kat, Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Sherry's son and his European tour group,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, BBD, Spoonman, 007, BigBlackDog, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.

The view on Parks Highway leaving Willow, Alaska:


----------



## Kat (Jul 15, 2016)

That pic not showing...boo


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 16, 2016)

Kat said:


> That pic not showing...boo



I can't see it either.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 16, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


>



Tomorrow


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 16, 2016)

Good morning.  And I don't know why that photo doesn't show on ya'lls computer because it shows up perfectly on mine?  Can anybody but me see the photo on Post #35801?


----------



## gipper (Jul 16, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning.  And I don't know why that photo doesn't show on ya'lls computer because it shows up perfectly on mine?  Can anybody but me see the photo on Post #35801?


I can't see it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 16, 2016)

gipper said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning.  And I don't know why that photo doesn't show on ya'lls computer because it shows up perfectly on mine?  Can anybody but me see the photo on Post #35801?
> ...



Really weird.  I'll have to do better tonight.  But welcome to the Coffee Shop gipper.  I believer this is you first visit is it not?   We are always happy to have interesting new friends join our family here so scan the OP to get the gist of what we're all about in here and drag up a chair and join in.  You'll be one of the bunch in no time.     What part of the planet do you hail from?

Your first timer's complimentary beverage.  (And I hope everybody can see that or I'm going to have to get off chrome for photo posting.)


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 16, 2016)

Here's another try posting that photo--a little further out from Willow on the Park Highway:






Nope:  that didn't work either.  Here's the address though:

http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramic/photos/medium/21385361.jpg

And no, that doesn't work either.  THere must be one heck of a copyright on that photo.   Oh well.  It was a great shot but another time.


----------



## gipper (Jul 16, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Thank you.  I believe I have posted here before, but maybe not.  I know I have read some of your posts in this thread.

I currently reside in the upper Midwest, but not for much longer.  Retired early and waiting on my beautiful darling wife to retire shortly, then we follow the sun God willing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 16, 2016)

gipper said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Well for the time being, you have quite a bit of company among Coffee Shoppers in the upper midwest--Ohio, Illinois, Wisconsin, Michigan et al.   If I missed you before I apologize.  We love new members in the Coffee Shop.

I recall back when Hombre and I were leaving the midwest (Kansas) for New Mexico, we weren't absolutely certain where we would settle.  So Hombre (my hubby and extremely occasional Coffee Shop person) said he was going to tie a snow shovel on top of the car and drive south until somebody said "what in the hell is that?"  And that's where we would stop.  Well we got to New Mexico and the first home we bought here was out on the Mountain in the unincorporated community of Cedar Crest about 12 miles from Albuquerque on the highway.  (About 8 miles as the crow flies).  The first winter we were out there we got 70 inches of snow.  The second winter 130 inches.

I wish for you and your lovely wife some better luck.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 16, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning.  And I don't know why that photo doesn't show on ya'lls computer because it shows up perfectly on mine?  Can anybody but me see the photo on Post #35801?


Not me...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 16, 2016)

Howdy, y'all!
It's been awhile but I have a couple of minutes to stop by.  I read a few of the newest posts but there were about 30 pages from where I last stopped by.  
Between cleaning up around the place I'm staying now, and clearing trees and cutting firewood up in Willow, it's been a very busy time for me.  I have a couple dozen old, rotting 800 lb round bales of hay that need gone in the first place, and lots of accumulated debris that has to be loaded and taken to the landfill.  On the Willow side, all the "slash" from the trees we're cutting has to be loaded and taken to the landfill, too.  It's been so hot and dry, I don't want to risk burning the stuff, which is what we'd usually do with it.  I do feel much better, clearing trees and brush away from the cabin and sheds in Willow, to be sure.  And, I've now put up almost five cords of firewood!  The partner can sit and operate the wood-splitter, but I have had to overcome my fear of using a chainsaw.  I'm very cautious, but can now lop up a good-sized tree.  Of course, you might guess who's lugging all that wood back and forth and stacking it...
Another old friend and her hubby will be here next week.  She's got family here and I am going to loan them my Jeep to get around in.  I still have the Dodge (it's air-conditioned!!!) so I can afford to share.  They live in Arizona now, since she got married and he retired.  This has been a very social summer for me, so far.
Well, almost time to clock out and head off to breakfast with the partner and another buddy.  All three of us work on the Willow place and we need to discuss further strategy for clearing up.  This weekend, I hope to drag some of the stumps away and dispose of those, too.
Check back later!


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 16, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning.  And I don't know why that photo doesn't show on ya'lls computer because it shows up perfectly on mine?  Can anybody but me see the photo on Post #35801?


 I can see it, it says. 'please visit us at: city-data com'


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 16, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Howdy, y'all!
> It's been awhile but I have a couple of minutes to stop by.  I read a few of the newest posts but there were about 30 pages from where I last stopped by.
> Between cleaning up around the place I'm staying now, and clearing trees and cutting firewood up in Willow, it's been a very busy time for me.  I have a couple dozen old, rotting 800 lb round bales of hay that need gone in the first place, and lots of accumulated debris that has to be loaded and taken to the landfill.  On the Willow side, all the "slash" from the trees we're cutting has to be loaded and taken to the landfill, too.  It's been so hot and dry, I don't want to risk burning the stuff, which is what we'd usually do with it.  I do feel much better, clearing trees and brush away from the cabin and sheds in Willow, to be sure.  And, I've now put up almost five cords of firewood!  The partner can sit and operate the wood-splitter, but I have had to overcome my fear of using a chainsaw.  I'm very cautious, but can now lop up a good-sized tree.  Of course, you might guess who's lugging all that wood back and forth and stacking it...
> Another old friend and her hubby will be here next week.  She's got family here and I am going to loan them my Jeep to get around in.  I still have the Dodge (it's air-conditioned!!!) so I can afford to share.  They live in Arizona now, since she got married and he retired.  This has been a very social summer for me, so far.
> ...


Damn workaholics.........


----------



## boedicca (Jul 16, 2016)

I need some prayers for my beloved Dad today.   We're here in the emergency room getting tests done.  He's in a lot of pain with high white blood cell count.

Poor Daddy.


----------



## Kat (Jul 16, 2016)

boedicca said:


> I need some prayers for my beloved Dad today.   We're here in the emergency room getting tests done.  He's in a lot of pain with high white blood cell count.
> 
> Poor Daddy.





Prayers for your dad and family.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 16, 2016)

Kat said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > I need some prayers for my beloved Dad today.   We're here in the emergency room getting tests done.  He's in a lot of pain with high white blood cell count.
> ...




Thank you!   They're drawing more blood for tests right now.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 16, 2016)

boedicca said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



How old is your father?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 16, 2016)

boedicca said:


> I need some prayers for my beloved Dad today.   We're here in the emergency room getting tests done.  He's in a lot of pain with high white blood cell count.
> 
> Poor Daddy.



Prayers on the way Boe, and he'll go on the vigil list too.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 16, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Howdy, y'all!
> It's been awhile but I have a couple of minutes to stop by.  I read a few of the newest posts but there were about 30 pages from where I last stopped by.
> Between cleaning up around the place I'm staying now, and clearing trees and cutting firewood up in Willow, it's been a very busy time for me.  I have a couple dozen old, rotting 800 lb round bales of hay that need gone in the first place, and lots of accumulated debris that has to be loaded and taken to the landfill.  On the Willow side, all the "slash" from the trees we're cutting has to be loaded and taken to the landfill, too.  It's been so hot and dry, I don't want to risk burning the stuff, which is what we'd usually do with it.  I do feel much better, clearing trees and brush away from the cabin and sheds in Willow, to be sure.  And, I've now put up almost five cords of firewood!  The partner can sit and operate the wood-splitter, but I have had to overcome my fear of using a chainsaw.  I'm very cautious, but can now lop up a good-sized tree.  Of course, you might guess who's lugging all that wood back and forth and stacking it...
> Another old friend and her hubby will be here next week.  She's got family here and I am going to loan them my Jeep to get around in.  I still have the Dodge (it's air-conditioned!!!) so I can afford to share.  They live in Arizona now, since she got married and he retired.  This has been a very social summer for me, so far.
> ...



I can't keep up either...I am, however, getting my kitchen and the upstairs bathroom redone...Yay, I won't be ashamed of my kitchen anymore.  Trust me guys, it's horrible.  Plus, it's going to be much bigger.  Whoever designed this house back in 1963 when it was built, made a 3,000 square foot house with about a 10 x 12 foot kitchen.  Obviously it was a man as only a man back then would have designed such a small kitchen.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 16, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > I need some prayers for my beloved Dad today.   We're here in the emergency room getting tests done.  He's in a lot of pain with high white blood cell count.
> ...



praying


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 16, 2016)

Apparently I type too fast. "You must wait twelve seconds to complete this action."  "You must wait 4 seconds to complete this action."  This is with the arthritis, mind you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 16, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Howdy, y'all!
> It's been awhile but I have a couple of minutes to stop by.  I read a few of the newest posts but there were about 30 pages from where I last stopped by.
> Between cleaning up around the place I'm staying now, and clearing trees and cutting firewood up in Willow, it's been a very busy time for me.  I have a couple dozen old, rotting 800 lb round bales of hay that need gone in the first place, and lots of accumulated debris that has to be loaded and taken to the landfill.  On the Willow side, all the "slash" from the trees we're cutting has to be loaded and taken to the landfill, too.  It's been so hot and dry, I don't want to risk burning the stuff, which is what we'd usually do with it.  I do feel much better, clearing trees and brush away from the cabin and sheds in Willow, to be sure.  And, I've now put up almost five cords of firewood!  The partner can sit and operate the wood-splitter, but I have had to overcome my fear of using a chainsaw.  I'm very cautious, but can now lop up a good-sized tree.  Of course, you might guess who's lugging all that wood back and forth and stacking it...
> Another old friend and her hubby will be here next week.  She's got family here and I am going to loan them my Jeep to get around in.  I still have the Dodge (it's air-conditioned!!!) so I can afford to share.  They live in Arizona now, since she got married and he retired.  This has been a very social summer for me, so far.
> ...



You might as well have the air conditioning.  I'm pretty sure folks from Arizona in July won't think it necessary at all in Alaska.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 16, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> Apparently I type too fast. "You must wait twelve seconds to complete this action."  "You must wait 4 seconds to complete this action."  This is with the arthritis, mind you.



I get that message sometimes too Sheila.  No rhyme or reason to it either.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 16, 2016)

I'm turning in early tonight everybody.  See ya'll in the morning.

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Sixfoot's bad back,
Rod, GW's partner,
IamwhatIseem's bad hip,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Kat, Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Sherry's son and his European tour group,
Boedicca's Dad,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, BBD, Spoonman, 007, BigBlackDog, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.

Trying one more time to post that photo of Park Highway just leaving Willow, Alaska.


----------



## Kat (Jul 16, 2016)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 16, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning. And I don't know why that photo doesn't show on ya'lls computer because it shows up perfectly on mine? Can anybody but me see the photo on Post #35801?



can't see didly


----------



## Kat (Jul 16, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning. And I don't know why that photo doesn't show on ya'lls computer because it shows up perfectly on mine? Can anybody but me see the photo on Post #35801?
> ...




You can't see Foxy's pic?? I couldn't last night, but can tonight.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 17, 2016)

Kat said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Mornin' Kat and fellow CS's  

Still can't see anything except...

Please Visit us at: City-Data.com


----------



## boedicca (Jul 17, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> I'm turning in early tonight everybody.  See ya'll in the morning.
> 
> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> ...



Lovely photo!

And...

Thank you all!  Dad is resting comfortably and doing better this morning. Big scare with chest pain and inability to stand up on his own. He has "lesser" congestive heart failure (the doctor said there are two varieties... his is the less severe - not that I find much comfort in that).    But I'm very relieved it wasn't something far worse.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 17, 2016)

boedicca said:


> I need some prayers for my beloved Dad today.   We're here in the emergency room getting tests done.  He's in a lot of pain with high white blood cell count.
> 
> Poor Daddy.




God Bless.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 17, 2016)

boedicca said:


> I need some prayers for my beloved Dad today.   We're here in the emergency room getting tests done.  He's in a lot of pain with high white blood cell count.
> 
> Poor Daddy.



Sorry to hear about your dad.  Best wishes.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 17, 2016)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 17, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...



You can't see the photo on Post #35825?  It is a simple jpg I posted from Photobucket.  You should be able to see it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 17, 2016)

Good morning all.  Back from the early church service followed by a great Denny's blueberry pancake breakfast.  We're having a cold snap--temps are supposed to stay well under 100 today though they will again be well over 90.  But all is well for the moment.  Happy to see Boedicca's dad is stablilized and doing better.  And its good to see that Political Chic dropped in for a visit.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 17, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



Foxy I have had issues with Photobucket from the gitgo. I never use it anymore. The Political group I used to belong to I clicked on a photo a member has posted and I was able to see his photobucket name and his location. I immediately let him know.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 17, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...



Interesting.  He must have his settings different than I do as I don't have that problem I don't think.  Oh well, if you do 'inspect' it, it will show my photo bucket user name but I think that's a lot safer than uploading something direct from my computer maybe.  I don't have any photos on Photobucket that I would not want anybody to see and I don't use that user name for anything else.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 17, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Interesting. He must have his settings different than I do as I don't have that problem I don't think.



I had an account several years (5-6) back and never had any problems. Last year I have had nothing but problems.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 17, 2016)

Also I have been known to upset folks... So maybe I made someone at PhotoBucket irate with me... I know it is hard to believe but it is possible...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 17, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Also I have been known to upset folks... So maybe I made someone at PhotoBucket irate with me... I know it is hard to believe but it is possible...



LOL.  I doubt that was it.  But everything isn't going to be everybody's cup of tea.  If it was, then there would be no competition and we would all have one choice and one choice only of everything.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 17, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


>


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 17, 2016)

It's interesting but not unexpected how this heat is impacting peoples daily activities.  The other day when it hit 108 I went out back early afternoon and noticed how quiet it was, no children playing out side, no sound of workers outside anywhere, even Rte 54 traffic noise was subdued like it is at 3am.  
Pretty much the same today.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 18, 2016)

Good morning everybody.  I'm hopeful the monsoon has returned as we have a chance for a thundershower tonight.  The cool snap continues with temperatures in low to mid 90's and we are enjoying that.   Not much on the agenda today and that's a good thing.  Will catch up on some housekeeping chores and stuff.   Hoping everybody's week is starting out well.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 18, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  I'm hopeful the monsoon has returned as we have a chance for a thundershower tonight.  The cool snap continues with temperatures in low to mid 90's and we are enjoying that.   Not much on the agenda today and that's a good thing.  Will catch up on some housekeeping chores and stuff.   Hoping everybody's week is starting out well.


We're supposed to get a break for two days as the temps drop down to 99 and 98 respectively then back up in the hundreds.  Seen lots of overcast at night, storms moving all around us but alas nothing here in the form of rain, looks like it could be a dry monsoon in El Paso this year.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 18, 2016)

Well, it's been hot and humid here too, but not as hot as what some of you all are reporting.  The biggest problem here is the really high humidity.  It wreaks HAVOC with my hair!  Lol!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 18, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Well, it's been hot and humid here too, but not as hot as what some of you all are reporting.  The biggest problem here is the really high humidity.  It wreaks HAVOC with my hair!  Lol!



The four months we lived in West Virginia, it rained pretty much every day.  And my hair actually got curly for the first time ever.  Kansas can have some really high humidity, but it never affected me that way.  Out here though the very low humidity can create static electricity that tends to make hair unruly and go every which way.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 18, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it's been hot and humid here too, but not as hot as what some of you all are reporting.  The biggest problem here is the really high humidity.  It wreaks HAVOC with my hair!  Lol!
> ...



Rub a dryer sheet on your head.  Lol.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 18, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it's been hot and humid here too, but not as hot as what some of you all are reporting.  The biggest problem here is the really high humidity.  It wreaks HAVOC with my hair!  Lol!
> ...


Yeah, on really dry days I look like Zeus with lightning coming out of my goatee.............


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 18, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  I'm hopeful the monsoon has returned as we have a chance for a thundershower tonight.  The cool snap continues with temperatures in low to mid 90's and we are enjoying that.   Not much on the agenda today and that's a good thing.  Will catch up on some housekeeping chores and stuff.   Hoping everybody's week is starting out well.
> ...


With our humidity here, we're looking at a "feels like" of over 100 every day of the next 10.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 18, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



We experienced some of that kind of heat in Arkansas when we were there.  It weighs on you like a blanket and any breeze doesn't seem to make any difference while a breeze here feels like it lowers the temperature 20 degrees.  It was interesting though when the family took us to the top of Magazine Mountain for a cookout, it had clouded over some and the higher elevation made a huge difference.  I was actually really chilly though it was probably in the high 70's.  But once we went down the mountain back to the valley floor, the oppressive heat was still there.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 18, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Had more than my share of those type of days back east, learned very quickly how a lobster must feel.........  Out here we get to experience what a roast must feel like when put in the oven........


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 18, 2016)

The various weather sites vary a lot, but we're currently listed at a temp of anywhere from 86-91, with a humidity of 50%-70%, feels like temp of 95-104.  If I still had my hair I'm sure it would be a poof ball of frizziness if I didn't keep it in a pony tail.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 18, 2016)

But there is something to say for the dry west too.  There is an errie emptyness to it accentuated by weird phenomena.  I remember as a kid standing in the pasture, ready to run for the barn as a thunderstorm got ready to cut loose.  There is sometimes an errie stillness and silence before the rain cooled wind hits you.   And, if conditions are just right, under the darkening sky, St. Elmo's fire glows on the tips of the cattle horns and along the barbed wire fences.  Of course at such times people are in pretty serious danger of lightning strikes, but that didn't occur to us at the time.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 18, 2016)

It's funny what pops into my head from time to time.  I was thinking about making a trip to Tombstone sometime this year and the movie Tombstone came to mind.  What I was seeing in my mind's eye was the scene where Wyatt and Josephine met up in the mountains while on a casual ride, trees, green grass, a natural lake.......  The closest area resembling that would be the Pinos Altos Mountains about 170 miles away, if they rode hard to get there it would take them 4.5 to 5 days just to get to the foothills another 2 to 3 days to get into the mountains where a scene like that might be found.  Kinda far to go for a casual ride........
Don'tcha just love Hollywood.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 18, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> It's funny what pops into my head from time to time.  I was thinking about making a trip to Tombstone sometime this year and the movie Tombstone came to mind.  What I was seeing in my mind's eye was the scene where Wyatt and Josephine met up in the mountains while on a casual ride, trees, green grass, a natural lake.......  The closest area resembling that would be the Pinos Altos Mountains about 170 miles away, if they rode hard to get there it would take them 4.5 to 5 days just to get to the foothills another 2 to 3 days to get into the mountains where a scene like that might be found.  Kinda far to go for a casual ride........
> Don'tcha just love Hollywood.......



Hombre and I love old movies, especially old westerns.  And those in specific settings in the west where we are very familiar almost all feature land features that are not present in those locations.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 18, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Rub a dryer sheet on your head. Lol.



While this is about100 miles off the subject ChrisL reminded me of something I learned along time ago. Back in the daze before putors and cell fones, the ancient ones use to communicate by snail nail. Well stamps was always an issue. Some young lady that I remember fondly taught me how to carry 4 or 5 stamps in my billfold. Take the adhesive part of the stamps and rub them in your hair. The oil from the hair acted as a coating on the stamps and would not stick under just every day wear and tare or problems brought on because of the dreaded humidity. But when licked like a ice cream cone, would stick to an envelope... But who cares... Hell I don't even carry a billfold anymore. Just traveling down memory lane again...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 18, 2016)

Being a historian one thing I enjoy doing is researching the actual history after watching a historically "inspired" movie, if I'm not already familiar with the history.  
Believe it or not Hollywood has actually done a couple that were very close to the actual event(s) but most are only somewhat close to almost complete fabrications.  About the only thing they got correct in Young Guns were the names, Gladiator was somewhat close but it's saving grace is the depiction of Roman culture at the time.    The Buccaneer (1958) with Charlton Heston and Yul Brynner (directed by Anthony Quinn) was very close to the historical events.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 18, 2016)

Sweet corn season has arrived!  The absolute best thing about summer behind a Pirates pennant drive is the local sweet corn.  A baker's dozen costs a mere $4.00  That's enough to tamp down the biggest corn appetite.  My brother put a 6 pound pork shoulder in his smoker Saturday morning and now I not only have the ambrosia of sweet corn, but a Tupperware container of pulled pork along with his home made Carolina style sauce.  I'm mad with desire to leave this office and go back to Pimplebutt for diner.

Daisy the Mutt had a hot spot develop in mid June.  I'm now somewhat of an expert treating that canine malady.  Happy Jack skin balm and wash it daily.  Clean and soothed and the hot spot dissipates in 72 hours.  But, there's a patch on her fur about the size of a credit card that is basically devoid of fur.  Her groomer appointment isn't until the 27th, so there's 10 days for her follicles to get their act together and fill in the spot.

Meanwhile, the big Pig Roast is set for Saturday August 6.  My brother and I will show up on Friday the 5th to prep the whole hog.  We grill up 15 pounds of boneless, skinless chicken breasts so they have some nice grill marks on them.  We put a few whole cloves of garlic and kosher salt in the food processor and grind that up to the consistency of toothpaste.  Then we rub the inside of the pig with the garlic/salt mixture.  We make a few slices in the hams and shoulders and pack in more of that seasoning.  Then we slide the stainless steel spit up through the pig's butt and through the mouth.  And in goes all that grilled chicken.

Like skilled surgeons, we lace the belly of the pig closed, using individual stitches.  Lacing it up like a shoe has proven disastrous in the past.  Once a stitch comes loose, the whole belly can split open.

There is a technique to securing the pig to the spit to prevent flopping and spinning.  Cross laces are put around the torso in three places, shoulders, ribs and hams.  The pig's front legs are secured up under its chin and laced tightly.  The back legs are then pulled as far back on the spit as allowable and tied down tight.  These ties are usually loose by the time the pig has cooked, but by then, they are of little consequence.  The thoroughness of our lacing along with the esthetic beauty of them prevent yahoos from trying any of their own techniques even as the pig is cooking.

We put four or five 20 pound bags of ice around and atop the pig, cover it with old packing quilts and then retire to the campfire to tell lies and fart.  At 7:00 the next morning, we fire up the cooker, which is a 750 gallon fuel oil tank we have cut horizontally, fitted with hinges and wire baskets along each side which hold 50 pounds of charcoal each.  Once the coals are red hot and ashed over, we carry the pig, spit, chicken up to the cooker, attach the spit to the motor we got from an old wringer washing machine, close the lid and start the clock.

If you're lucky enough to be in the Youngstown Ohio area that weekend, do drop by!  Bring a coverdish!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 18, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Rub a dryer sheet on your head. Lol.
> ...



There is no such thing as a 'subject' in the Coffee Shop.     That's the best part of it that over the course of the year we cover math, science, English usage, history, geography, astronomy (and sometimes astrology), current events, food, cooking, gadgets, tools, projects, you name it and we've probably at least touched on it at some time.  We ban socially controversial subjects, politics, and theology because so many are unable to discuss those topics in a cordial manner.  But as long as we avoid those very few areas, you won't find a more eclectic group on the planet and anything goes.

I actually wrote a letter to a sick friend in Utah this week, complete with envelope, hand written address, stamp, etc.  It felt almost alien but I kind of liked doing it.  I still remember the pleasure of receiving a letter from somebody in the mail.  Somehow texting, messaging on Facebook, or e-mailing just isn't the same.  And in those days I did carry stamps in my purse but in a small envelope.  I didn't know the hair rubbing trick.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 18, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Sweet corn season has arrived!  The absolute best thing about summer behind a Pirates pennant drive is the local sweet corn.  A baker's dozen costs a mere $4.00  That's enough to tamp down the biggest corn appetite.  My brother put a 6 pound pork shoulder in his smoker Saturday morning and now I not only have the ambrosia of sweet corn, but a Tupperware container of pulled pork along with his home made Carolina style sauce.  I'm mad with desire to leave this office and go back to Pimplebutt for diner.
> 
> Daisy the Mutt had a hot spot develop in mid June.  I'm now somewhat of an expert treating that canine malady.  Happy Jack skin balm and wash it daily.  Clean and soothed and the hot spot dissipates in 72 hours.  But, there's a patch on her fur about the size of a credit card that is basically devoid of fur.  Her groomer appointment isn't until the 27th, so there's 10 days for her follicles to get their act together and fill in the spot.
> 
> ...



Well one thing that I never expected to learn in he Coffee Shop was how to lace a pig.     And do you know how difficult it is to type with a 15-pound mini dachshund draped over you arm?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 18, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Being a historian one thing I enjoy doing is researching the actual history after watching a historically "inspired" movie, if I'm not already familiar with the history.
> Believe it or not Hollywood has actually done a couple that were very close to the actual event(s) but most are only somewhat close to almost complete fabrications.  About the only thing they got correct in Young Guns were the names, Gladiator was somewhat close but it's saving grace is the depiction of Roman culture at the time.    The Buccaneer (1958) with Charlton Heston and Yul Brynner (directed by Anthony Quinn) was very close to the historical events.



We do the same thing.  Fact checking the history in Michener's "Texas" and Cecile B DeMille's "The Ten Commandments."  Both followed the history pretty well.  Almost none of those featuring Wild Bill Hickok, Wyatt Earp, Bill the Kid, Jesse James etc. do.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 18, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> It's funny what pops into my head from time to time.  I was thinking about making a trip to Tombstone sometime this year and the movie Tombstone came to mind.  What I was seeing in my mind's eye was the scene where Wyatt and Josephine met up in the mountains while on a casual ride, trees, green grass, a natural lake.......  The closest area resembling that would be the Pinos Altos Mountains about 170 miles away, if they rode hard to get there it would take them 4.5 to 5 days just to get to the foothills another 2 to 3 days to get into the mountains where a scene like that might be found.  Kinda far to go for a casual ride........
> Don'tcha just love Hollywood.......



Could some of it be explained by changes in terrain in the intervening time?


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 18, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet corn season has arrived!  The absolute best thing about summer behind a Pirates pennant drive is the local sweet corn.  A baker's dozen costs a mere $4.00  That's enough to tamp down the biggest corn appetite.  My brother put a 6 pound pork shoulder in his smoker Saturday morning and now I not only have the ambrosia of sweet corn, but a Tupperware container of pulled pork along with his home made Carolina style sauce.  I'm mad with desire to leave this office and go back to Pimplebutt for diner.
> ...


At home, my act always includes a 13 pound miniature poodle attached to me somewhere!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 18, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Sweet corn season has arrived!  The absolute best thing about summer behind a Pirates pennant drive is the local sweet corn.  A baker's dozen costs a mere $4.00  That's enough to tamp down the biggest corn appetite.  My brother put a 6 pound pork shoulder in his smoker Saturday morning and now I not only have the ambrosia of sweet corn, but a Tupperware container of pulled pork along with his home made Carolina style sauce.  I'm mad with desire to leave this office and go back to Pimplebutt for diner.
> 
> Daisy the Mutt had a hot spot develop in mid June.  I'm now somewhat of an expert treating that canine malady.  Happy Jack skin balm and wash it daily.  Clean and soothed and the hot spot dissipates in 72 hours.  But, there's a patch on her fur about the size of a credit card that is basically devoid of fur.  Her groomer appointment isn't until the 27th, so there's 10 days for her follicles to get their act together and fill in the spot.
> 
> ...


Sounds great!  I've been to lots of pig roasts as a child but they were all Luau style which is still my favorite though I haven't had it in decades.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 18, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Being a historian one thing I enjoy doing is researching the actual history after watching a historically "inspired" movie, if I'm not already familiar with the history.
> Believe it or not Hollywood has actually done a couple that were very close to the actual event(s) but most are only somewhat close to almost complete fabrications.  About the only thing they got correct in Young Guns were the names, Gladiator was somewhat close but it's saving grace is the depiction of Roman culture at the time.    The Buccaneer (1958) with Charlton Heston and Yul Brynner (directed by Anthony Quinn) was very close to the historical events.



What about Amistad, or Chariots of Fire?  Are either of those particularly accurate?  Those are the first based on historical events movies that popped into my head.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 18, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Sounds great! I've been to lots of pig roasts as a child but they were all Luau style which is still my favorite though I haven't had it in decades.



Hot Rocks, ROCK


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 18, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > It's funny what pops into my head from time to time.  I was thinking about making a trip to Tombstone sometime this year and the movie Tombstone came to mind.  What I was seeing in my mind's eye was the scene where Wyatt and Josephine met up in the mountains while on a casual ride, trees, green grass, a natural lake.......  The closest area resembling that would be the Pinos Altos Mountains about 170 miles away, if they rode hard to get there it would take them 4.5 to 5 days just to get to the foothills another 2 to 3 days to get into the mountains where a scene like that might be found.  Kinda far to go for a casual ride........
> ...


Nope, Tombstone is high desert, dry as can be, the closest mountains are 30 miles away and consist of bare rock, scrub and cacti, always have.  The closest body of "water" is the Rio Sand (otherwise known as the Rio Grande..........)


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 18, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Being a historian one thing I enjoy doing is researching the actual history after watching a historically "inspired" movie, if I'm not already familiar with the history.
> ...


Don't know, never researched those.  Besides, I don't remember even watching Chariots of Fire, don't even know what it's about.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 18, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet corn season has arrived!  The absolute best thing about summer behind a Pirates pennant drive is the local sweet corn.  A baker's dozen costs a mere $4.00  That's enough to tamp down the biggest corn appetite.  My brother put a 6 pound pork shoulder in his smoker Saturday morning and now I not only have the ambrosia of sweet corn, but a Tupperware container of pulled pork along with his home made Carolina style sauce.  I'm mad with desire to leave this office and go back to Pimplebutt for diner.
> ...


There is no room nor need to put an apple in the pig's maw.  However, after we cut the meat from the carcass, we put a Marlboro in the pig's mouth and consign it to the campfire.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 18, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds great! I've been to lots of pig roasts as a child but they were all Luau style which is still my favorite though I haven't had it in decades.
> ...


As our local geology provides us with sandstone, hot rocks equals exploding rocks!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 18, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > It's funny what pops into my head from time to time.  I was thinking about making a trip to Tombstone sometime this year and the movie Tombstone came to mind.  What I was seeing in my mind's eye was the scene where Wyatt and Josephine met up in the mountains while on a casual ride, trees, green grass, a natural lake.......  The closest area resembling that would be the Pinos Altos Mountains about 170 miles away, if they rode hard to get there it would take them 4.5 to 5 days just to get to the foothills another 2 to 3 days to get into the mountains where a scene like that might be found.  Kinda far to go for a casual ride........
> ...



Populations and cities change and you have buildings where there was once open country.  But I think it unlikely that forests and mountains appear or go away in less than 200 years time.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 18, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> we put a Marlboro in the pig's mouth and consign it to the campfire.



How thoughtful... Everyone knows how good a cigarette is after getting...










COOKED...


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 18, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Mountains certainly not.  Forest, though....I imagine there have been some forests which were destroyed by the incursion of humans.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 18, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Chariots of Fire was about a couple of British runners in the 1924 Olympics.  I haven't seen it since I was a kid.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 18, 2016)

While movies are entertaining and often fun I find the reality of the history much more interesting.  Take the movie Gladiator (Russell Crowe), great movie with lot's of insight into the culture of the times.
Marcus Aurelius was actually co-Consul (emperor) with his adoptive brother Lucius Verus, Lucilla's husband.  Unknown what happened to Versus but at age 17 Commodus was named co-Consul with his father.  It is suspected he killed his father Marcus but the official cause of death was listed as the plague.

Commodus and his sister Lucilla hated one another, she tried to have him assassinated and was exiled then finally murdered by her brother's orders.  Commodus was also a megalomaniac, Joaquin Phoenix seriously underplayed Commodus' megalomania.  He did fight in the arena but it was always staged for him to win, he did not die in the arena he was killed by a wrestler named Narcissus (of all names.......) when it is believed Commodus planned to kill the consuls-elect and name himself as consul (again).  Commodus reigned for 12 years.  Dio Cassius who wasn't even a senator wrote that Commodus was "a greater curse to the Romans than any pestilence or any crime."  

Oh and Rome was never truly a republic, it always had some form of monarchy ruling it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 18, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Sports......  No wonder I've never seen it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 18, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Not in that area, if you lived down here you'd know what I mean.  We have to travel for at least an hour just to see mountains with trees let alone water in a large natural lake.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 18, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



There have been some excellent sports-based movies!  You probably just need to watch the ones in which the sports are really a secondary thing, more a background than the point of the film.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 18, 2016)

If I may suggest a classic...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 18, 2016)

Well it's time for another Wally World excursion.......  Wish me luck!!


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 18, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> If I may suggest a classic...
> 
> View attachment 82023


I'll do ya one better!


----------



## boedicca (Jul 18, 2016)

I love real men.   mr. boe and my brother are putting safety railings and bars in my parents' house so that my Dad will be safer at home.  This is the kind of thing that real men who know how to use tools and stuff do to take care of the people they love.  Yay Men!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 18, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



True.  But not in the southern Arizona desert.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 18, 2016)

boedicca said:


> I love real men.   mr. boe and my brother are putting safety railings and bars in my parents' house so that my Dad will be safer at home.  This is the kind of thing that real men who know how to use tools and stuff do to take care of the people they love.  Yay Men!



Is your Dad doing better Boe?  I was wondering about him.  I am by no means handicapped but Hombre installed some safety bars in the bathroom just to make sure there was no slip and fall etc.  And I do use them, even if just for a towel rack.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 18, 2016)

Well back from Wally World.  I survived but just barely, it was getting busy just as I was leaving and all the clueless morons seemed to be shopping when I arrived even though I try to plan it to miss most of them.
Did have to circumvent one family reunion in one aisle and another long lost friends get together in another as well as the spacey individuals wandering randomly around the store oblivious to everyone and everything around them.  Since I always expect it these days I now just shake my head and find another way around or patiently wait for them to move on.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 18, 2016)

<<<< Thankful for Amazon Prime... Have not been in a Walmart for close to 4 years for the very reason you speak of...



Ringel05 said:


> Well back from Wally World. I survived but just barely, it was getting busy just as I was leaving and all the clueless morons seemed to be shopping when I arrived even though I try to plan it to miss most of them.
> Did have to circumvent one family reunion in one aisle and another long lost friends get together in another as well as the spacey individuals wandering randomly around the store oblivious to everyone and everything around them. Since I always expect it these days I now just shake my head and find another way around or patiently wait for them to move on.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 18, 2016)

On stuffing the whole hog with chicken breasts...

A few years ago, we stuffed the pig with home made sausage.  My brother and I found 30 pounds of pork and veal and spices then stuffed our sausage in natural casings.  We put it into the pig and roasted the thing checking the internal temperature for the target of 160 degrees.  Everything went well until we pulled the spit and opened the pig.  The sausage was fully cooked, but not browned.  All that sausage coming from the pig reminded too many people of intestines.  We had a lot of leftovers.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 18, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Everything went well until we pulled the spit and opened the pig. The sausage was fully cooked, but not browned. All that sausage coming from the pig reminded too many people of intestines. We had a lot of leftovers.



Bummer... I have always been the type of person that what something looked like never stopped me from eating it. I am sure the flavor of the sausage was spot on.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 18, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> <<<< Thankful for Amazon Prime... Have not been in a Walmart for close to 4 years for the very reason you speak of...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Generally I go to out local Walmart Neighborhood store but today I had to go to the superstore as the other one doesn't carry a lot of non food/general household items, the neighborhood store is always much less crowded.  
I'm still going to have to go the the neighborhood store as the super doesn't carry some of the food stuffs we normally buy.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 18, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> On stuffing the whole hog with chicken breasts...
> 
> A few years ago, we stuffed the pig with home made sausage.  My brother and I found 30 pounds of pork and veal and spices then stuffed our sausage in natural casings.  We put it into the pig and roasted the thing checking the internal temperature for the target of 160 degrees.  Everything went well until we pulled the spit and opened the pig.  The sausage was fully cooked, but not browned.  All that sausage coming from the pig reminded too many people of intestines.  We had a lot of leftovers.



Even if I thought that looked gross, I probably would have happily taken leftovers home.  Yum, sausage!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 18, 2016)

I visit my local Kroger to get some fruits and dairy maybe once a week (eezy breezy) and do a fairly substantial order through Peapod.com every 2 weeks or so. I may pay a little more but the convenience of having the UPS man bring groceries to my door is phenomenal. And I have been hard pressed to try to find something that Peapod doesn't have.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 18, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > On stuffing the whole hog with chicken breasts...
> ...


We put them on the grill the next morning.  They were gone by 9:00!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 19, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Sixfoot's bad back,
Rod, GW's partner,
IamwhatIseem's bad hip,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Kat, Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Sherry's son and his European tour group,
Boedicca's Dad,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, BBD, Spoonman, 007, BigBlackDog, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.

Sunset over Lake Merritt, Oakland CA


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 19, 2016)

Well, its warmed up in England. Its about 32 c degrees, or 90 f. I noticed I was sweating a little in bed.
But it does not feel very hot to me.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 19, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > On stuffing the whole hog with chicken breasts...
> ...



Oh!  A food you actually like, Mr. Picky Pants.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Montro is our picky eater.  And I never thought to ask him what he DOES like to eat.  Now we know.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I like lots of things!

Cheez Its and Goldfish.  Cereal and milk.  Yogurt (with sugar, not artificial sweetener).  Meats without a bunch of crap on them, be it beef or pork or chicken.  Salad that doesn't have more than lettuce, cucumber, celery, carrots, or green peppers in it, and only with vinegar or Italian dressing, or plain.  I like broccoli, green beans, corn, cauliflower.....erm, there may be other veggies I like but I can't think of them offhand.   Potatoes are fine!  I like plenty of fruit, I just avoid citrus because of my reflux.  I like oranges and grapefruit (with plenty of sugar) though.  Same with chocolate, it's good I just don't eat it much because of reflux.  Ditto pizza.  

Sure, I don't eat nuts.  I don't eat any seafood.  I don't eat mushrooms.  I don't put sauces or condiments on my food.  I don't like most cheeses.  I don't like tomato products (except on pizza, for whatever reason).  That doesn't mean I don't like things!


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 19, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I don't know how anyone can not like cheeses!     Damn, your mom must have been pulling her hair out trying to feed you!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 19, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Well you can get a pretty decent diet out of all that.  And I would be able to cook for you quiet competently.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I got my pickiness from my mom.    She also did the, "You'll sit at the table until you finish your food whether you like it or not!" thing with us.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I tolerate mozzarella and American cheese.  Like I said, I enjoy pizza, and I'm good with a grilled cheese sandwich.  I'll eat a cheeseburger, too, although I prefer my burger without it.  I don't intentionally put cheese on anything, though, and I despise things like parmesan cheese.  *shudder*


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 19, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I love ALL cheese.    It's not easy being cheesy.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 19, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 19, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Yum!  I love Parmigiano-Reggiano.  You can't make spaghetti sauce without it!


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I don't put sauce on my spaghetti.  

You can tell my Italian ancestry, right?


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 19, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Is that Wallace & Gromit?


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 19, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



OMG.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 19, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Cheese Gromit!  Cheese!


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 19, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Guess what I'm making myself to eat?  Pasta with basil and Parmesan cheese!  Lots of it!


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 19, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Dajjal (Jul 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I love ALL cheese.    It's not easy being cheesy.



I am not supposed to eat any cheese, because I have high cholesterol. So mostly I don't eat it. But once in a while I crack and buy a packet of cheese and eat it off the knife, without biscuits or bread, or anything.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 19, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Spaghetti squash instead of pasta with onions, carrots, black olives and broccoli in a pesto sauce or simply with creamy Italian or Greek dressing.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jul 19, 2016)

Everything is better with cheese!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 19, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I love ALL cheese.    It's not easy being cheesy.
> ...



Take some ground flax seed or chia seed daily and you probably won't have a cholesterol problem.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 19, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I love ALL cheese.    It's not easy being cheesy.
> ...


I am not supposed to eat bacon or pizza either.

Without a gall bladder these are both very hard to digest.

But guess what my favorite pizza is ?!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 19, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Cheese?     I probably shouldn't eat either too as they ttook my gallbladder out with other stuff in November.  But I have had no problem eating bacon or pizza.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 19, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 19, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


It's actually very good and much better for ya.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 19, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I am not a real connoisseur of Italian or Greek.  I do enjoy really good pizza and occasionally a lasagna or spaghetti dinner but an Italian or Greek restaurant is not my first choice for dining out.  I do like a lot of Asian and French cuisine, even the Brits and Germans have a dish or two that I admire.  Mexican/Spanish/New Mexican/Southwestern foods I mostly like but some don't like me all that much.   I have never been able to appreciate Swedish food.  Basically I'm just an All American girl partial to southern style cooking.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 19, 2016)

You guys are spending way to much time cutting the cheese.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I like most Italian food, but I don't like olives.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 19, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Being a historian one thing I enjoy doing is researching the actual history after watching a historically "inspired" movie, if I'm not already familiar with the history.
> ...



I just watched Chariots of Fire again last week.  In some ways a compelling and in some ways a really boring movie.  I know it is historically based but no clue how historically accurate the screenplay is.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



And I love all olives, black, green, whatever.  I just don't want them in Italian or Mexican food.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I used to have a cat that loved green olives.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Yeah you can.  We do sprinkle parmesan on our spaghetti after it is sauced though.  And I buy parmesan encrusted cod at Sprout's Whole Foods Farmers Market that is terrific though a little pricey for the amount of fish you get.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Sauce isn't the same without the parmesiano!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 19, 2016)

Okay boys and girls.  Here's your periodic math quiz.  You get the answers for all three by choosing the same method from addition, multiplication, or division:


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I'll have to research that though we really do like my tomato sauce.  But I'm willing to try anything once.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 19, 2016)

A bit more math though this one involves culinary knowledge more than math:


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> A bit more math though this one involves culinary knowledge more than math:



11.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay boys and girls.  Here's your periodic math quiz.  You get the answers for all three by choosing the same method from addition, multiplication, or division:



14.  You multiply the number of empty and filled squares in each one.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 19, 2016)

Okay.  for the record, I do not eat poultry.  This stems back to some childhood trauma that includes a tour of the Stouffer's plant near Cleveland, tackle football on the grounds of The Big House and Alfred Hitchcock.

I do not eat mushrooms because I cannot stomach the notion of eating something that belongs in the same botanical phylum as anything that may grow between ones toes.  I do not eat any cheeses beyond mozzarella and provolone (which is smoked mozzarella).  The aroma of macaroni and cheese with real or fake cheddar makes my bronchial tubes close down.

I do eat all fruits except melons.  I've tried to like cantaloupe and honeydew and water melon, but, with apologies, I do not enjoy them.

There is not one piece of seafood I do not like.  From raw oysters on the half shell to Mrs. Paul's fish sticks, count on me to love seafood.

Every time I visit my Brooklyn friend I can count on the aroma of basil, garlic and olive oil getting stuck in my sinuses.  As for Greek cuisine, I've been told by a lot of other folks that the best cooks in Greece stayed there.  But a good gyro or a slice of baklava is always welcome.

Vegetables, save cooked cabbage or Brussels sprouts are great.  The cabbage variety makes me a bit gassy, so my company may not be all that pleasant.

That being said, I'm off to the grocers to get a gallon of skim milk and a jar of peanut butter.  You take the high road and I'll take the low road and I'll be in Scotland before ye.  But avoid Scottish cuisine.  Have you ever seen a Scottish restaurant?  Of course not!  The Scots invented everything useful on this planet except cuisine.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > A bit more math though this one involves culinary knowledge more than math:
> ...



Or 10 if you don't consider a tomato a fruit.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 19, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> I've tried to like cantaloupe and honeydew and water melon, but, with apologies, I do not enjoy them.



I would agree with this except I love watermelon.  The other kinds of melon I don't much care for.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 19, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



It actually is.  I suppose if you make whole wheat pasta is is better.  But I was amazed to know how much flour goes into a single serving of homemade pasta.  The store bought pasta is probably even worse.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 19, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > I've tried to like cantaloupe and honeydew and water melon, but, with apologies, I do not enjoy them.
> ...



I love all melon with watermelon my all time favorite, cantelope second, and all the others far distant third etc.  But melon quality runs in cycles.  Some years the melons are great.  Some years almost no flavor at all.  This summer has been a bad year for melons.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



We just had a watermelon a week or two ago.  Yum!  I haven't eaten that much watermelon in quite a while.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 19, 2016)

Honeydew melon is good too!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 19, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Okay.  for the record, I do not eat poultry.  This stems back to some childhood trauma that includes a tour of the Stouffer's plant near Cleveland, tackle football on the grounds of The Big House and Alfred Hitchcock.
> 
> I do not eat mushrooms because I cannot stomach the notion of eating something that belongs in the same botanical phylum as anything that may grow between ones toes.  I do not eat any cheeses beyond mozzarella and provolone (which is smoked mozzarella).  The aroma of macaroni and cheese with real or fake cheddar makes my bronchial tubes close down.
> 
> ...



LOL.  I love cabbage AND brussel sprouts cooked properly.  Roasted brussel sprouts are the best.  Chicken and turkey are probably more of our protein staples than are beef and pork, or it could be a toss up.  I love a lot of fish and seafood too, but Hombre not so much so these are a sometimes treat for me.  He does like the parmesan encrusted cod though.  And we do like cheddar as well as other cheeses but I know a LOT of people who like the monterey jack, colby, and other white cheeses but won't touch cheddar.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 19, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



A tomato is a fruit.  I was taught that the leaves and roots of plants are vegatables, but anything with seeds in it--that would be tomato, corn, peppers, cucumbers--are actually fruit though no cuisine in the world would not include them among the veggie sides.  You know the old saying:  knowledge is knowing that tomatoes and cucumbers are fruit.  Wisdom is knowing not to put them in a fruit salad.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Okay.  for the record, I do not eat poultry.  This stems back to some childhood trauma that includes a tour of the Stouffer's plant near Cleveland, tackle football on the grounds of The Big House and Alfred Hitchcock.
> ...



I love cheddar.  I love all the cheeses that I've ever had!


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


It must be like fine wine.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 19, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Okay.  for the record, I do not eat poultry.  This stems back to some childhood trauma that includes a tour of the Stouffer's plant near Cleveland, tackle football on the grounds of The Big House and Alfred Hitchcock.
> 
> I do not eat mushrooms because I cannot stomach the notion of eating something that belongs in the same botanical phylum as anything that may grow between ones toes.  I do not eat any cheeses beyond mozzarella and provolone (which is smoked mozzarella).  The aroma of macaroni and cheese with real or fake cheddar makes my bronchial tubes close down.
> 
> ...


*Have you ever seen a Scottish restaurant?








*


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 19, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Okay.  for the record, I do not eat poultry.  This stems back to some childhood trauma that includes a tour of the Stouffer's plant near Cleveland, tackle football on the grounds of The Big House and Alfred Hitchcock.
> ...


American cuisine interpreted by Scots.  But try to order a haggis burger or a shank of mutton on a sesame seed bun...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 19, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


mcdonalds in scotland - Google Search

Hey, ya never know.......


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 20, 2016)

I'm curious.  Have any of our Coffee Shoppers downloaded the Pokemon app and have joined that circus?  It is all the rage here.   (And no, I haven't.)


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 20, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> I'm curious.  Have any of our Coffee Shoppers downloaded the Pokemon app and have joined that circus?  It is all the rage here.   (And no, I haven't.)


Nope but I have heard interesting stories about some who have one kid playing steped on copperhead and got bit and a woman playing while driving ran into a police car.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 20, 2016)

blackhawk said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I'm curious.  Have any of our Coffee Shoppers downloaded the Pokemon app and have joined that circus?  It is all the rage here.   (And no, I haven't.)
> ...



Ah well.  If not Pokemon then something else I supppose.

I don't really understand it.  I understand the pocket size little creatures being collectibles and TV shows and movies being made featuring them though I have never ever watched either.  I come from a baseball card included with bubble gum trading generation so all this is pretty new to me.  I understand the scavenger hunts looking for small hidden treasures with the GPS.  But I don't understand how this Pokemon craze hunting for the creatures all over the place get where they are now.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 20, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I think Mother Nature and Darwin came up with the game to weed out the imbeciles........


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 20, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


I fear the imbeciles are multiplying to fast for it to have any effect.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 20, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



There is a game called geocaching which my employer did for a bit.  It seems to be pretty much the same idea, only without Pokemon.  They would follow GPS coordinates to find things in a scavenger hunt style of play.

Why Pokemon has made this suddenly a huge thing, I have no clue.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 20, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



Yes my daughter has done some of that.  You follow the GPS coordinates to find a small hidden treasure someplace.  And you take it but you leave another in its place.  Or at least the honorable players do.  But this Pokemon thing defies explanation.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 20, 2016)

Good morning!  (morning for me anyways)


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 20, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> I'm curious. Have any of our Coffee Shoppers downloaded the Pokemon app and have joined that circus? It is all the rage here. (And no, I haven't.)



No ma'am... Why in the world would I look for something that is not there, when I have a difficult time finding the bathroom at times?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 20, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> There is a game called geocaching which my employer did for a bit. It seems to be pretty much the same idea, only without Pokemon. They would follow GPS coordinates to find things in a scavenger hunt style of play.



My daughter, Son-in-law and 2 grandsons do the geocaching thing but without the GPS. Written clues, books documenting your success when you find the location. I even went on a excursion on the Canal in downtown Indy with them finding a location. Walked my ass off...


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 20, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> I'm curious.  Have any of our Coffee Shoppers downloaded the Pokemon app and have joined that circus?  It is all the rage here.   (And no, I haven't.)



I don't own a mobile phone, let alone a smart phone. I am strictly old school, with a desktop computer that is too out of date to play the latest games like Doom 4. I don't have any fancy new tech stuff like, a tablet. My telephones are press button with no display screen. I am out of date.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 20, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Okay. for the record, I do not eat poultry



I eat chicken salad nearly every day. I am too lazy to cook, and in any case I never learned how.
I sometimes feel a little sorry for chickens, but they probably evolved to be eaten, otherwise why are they tasty?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 20, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> I don't own a mobile phone, let alone a smart phone. I am strictly old school, with a desktop computer that is too out of date to play the latest games like Doom 4. I don't have any fancy new tech stuff like, a tablet. My telephones are press button with no display screen. I am out of date.



I consider you a lucky man Daj...



Dajjal said:


> I eat chicken salad nearly every day. I am too lazy to cook, and in any case I never learned how.
> I sometimes feel a little sorry for chickens, but they probably evolved to be eaten, otherwise why are they tasty?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 20, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > There is a game called geocaching which my employer did for a bit. It seems to be pretty much the same idea, only without Pokemon. They would follow GPS coordinates to find things in a scavenger hunt style of play.
> ...


If I want my ass to come off I just undue the restraining bolt in my belly button.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 20, 2016)

That is the one major plus I see of Pokemon Go.  Instead of sitting on the couch to play a computer game, people have to get up and go outside and walk around and actually get some exercise.  So I suppose that's a good thing.

Meanwhile saveliberty


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 20, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> That is the one major plus I see of Pokemon Go.  Instead of sitting on the couch to play a computer game, people have to get up and go outside and walk around and actually get some exercise.  So I suppose that's a good thing.
> 
> Meanwhile saveliberty



What do you mean, "want to be a cat"?


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 20, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > That is the one major plus I see of Pokemon Go.  Instead of sitting on the couch to play a computer game, people have to get up and go outside and walk around and actually get some exercise.  So I suppose that's a good thing.
> ...



Let me guess. Cats don't worry.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## saveliberty (Jul 20, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Let me guess. Cats don't worry.



Of course we worry, some jackass made rocking chairs.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 20, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Okay. for the record, I do not eat poultry
> ...


I have not eaten any poultry produce willingly or knowingly since 1962.  Thanksgiving at The Big House has been a challenge since I was 5.  Mom would fry up a hamburger for me to 'enjoy'.  Of course Mom hates red meat and cooks everything to within an inch of its life.  Devoid of juices and flavor and the consistency of a hockey puck, her hamburgers had me avoiding any restaurant that advertised 'Home Cooking'.

One year Mom made my Thanksgiving burger so small that it would not entirely conceal the golden shock of wheat that adorned our dinnerware.  Since then, accommodations have been made.  She prepares a casserole of stuffing OUTSIDE the bird and a semi boneless ham as an alternative to the turkey.

By the way, the last poultry I ate that I know of was a bowl of Campbell's Chicken Noodle soup.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 20, 2016)

How does your soul survive?


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 20, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> How does your soul survive?


In a state of poultry free grace.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 20, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


You're weird.......


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 20, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


yeah.  I get that a lot.  But I'm enjoying a rib eye steak tonight, so karma wins!


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 20, 2016)

I was a vegetarian for about five years, during the 1970's, but I started work at a factory that had a subsidised canteen that did not cater for vegetarians. So I succumbed to the temptation of getting cheap meals and ate meat again. So much for principles.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 20, 2016)

So here's all you need to know about my aversion to all things poultry.  When I was a wee bairn Mom took me to the movies.  The matinee at the majestic American Theater that Saturday was a film called "The Birds".  Mom believed it to be an Audubon film and educational.  It turned out to be a Hitchcock masterpiece.

A decade later I saw the lovely Suzanne Pleshette starring on the 'Bob Newhart Show'.  I shuddered in horror because 'I saw you dead!', eyes pecked out laying on the curb, shoes askew.  Poor, poor Suzanne.

Not two months later my Cub Scout pack, Pack 12, took a tour of the Stouffer's food processing plant near Cleveland.  That particular day, the good people at Stouffer's made chicken pot pies.  Back in the early 1960s it was not uncommon to ship poultry on flat bed trailers.  Stacks of chickens in crates would be loaded on the trailer and shipped off for 'processing'.  The chickens on the outside of their crates, so neatly stacked on the open trucks, were drunk with velocity, hurtling down the Ohio Turnpike at 70 miles per hour.  Meanwhile, the chickens packed away in the interior were practically suffocated by the other chickens.  But each fowl's fate was sealed as they pulled into the Stouffer's factory lot.

The Cub Scouts were welcomed into the plant and asked to don a hair net.  Then we were led onto the factory floor.  At this point, I have to say that I always loved visiting factories.  The mechanics of the places fascinated me.  Watching the process of a giant roll of paper become #10 business envelopes or a bin of russet potatoes miraculously become a bag of chips never failed to get my full attention.

But this visit changed my outlook.

The first thing we saw was a line of chickens hanging upside down on a conveyor.  The chicken's heads were already severed and they swung to and fro from station to station.    There were workers wearing brown aprons and armed with straight razors finishing off the feather plucking process.  One of these workers who was aware of the 20 or so young boys turned to acknowledge us.  He grinned with his yellow teeth and blood spattered face and saluted us with his razor.  The stuff dreams are made of.

That was enough for me and I ran out, followed by my Den Mother, Mrs. Johnson.

Well, wouldn't ya know it, but later that autumn we were playing tackle football on the lawn at The Big House.  We had the largest lawn in the neighborhood and hosted every athletic completion from whiffle ball tournaments to sledding in the winter.  Our end zones were the 15 feet beyond the old peony bed on the west and the side edge of Pop's garden shed on the east.

One of the neighborhood cats had caught, killed and partially eaten one of Mr. Weaver's carrier pigeons and did all that in the west end zone.  And it was into this gore that Mark Sayre tackled me.  Entrails, feathers and blood splattered all over me convinced me, along with the long trail of traumatic sights I had already been exposed to to swear off having anything at all to do with anything sporting feathers now and forever.

Years later I went to a concert at the Blossom Music Center outside Akron.  It was Jackson Browne in 1976.  At the time, it was customary to watch concerts, particularly outdoor concerts, in a haze of cannabis smoke.  I had not had dinner and only a cursory luncheon.  That coupled with my inebriation caused a hunger that I can only imagine is suffered by Ethiopians or concentration camp prisoners.

There was a bucket of Colonel Sander's Kentucky Fried Chicken in the van we came in.  The aroma was enticing, but when I lifted the container, the heft of it reminded me that there was, indeed, a dead bird inside.  I begged off and waited until we got back home about an hour and fifteen minutes later.  It was the bravest thing I ever did.  I stayed true to my vows.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 20, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> The cub Scouts were welcomed into the plant and asked to don a hair net.



I am so happy that they asked you to wear the hair net. Would not want to think of anything foreign like a hair to be in a Stouffer's pot pie.

More importantly did you enjoy Jackson Browne?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 20, 2016)

A wise person once said it is best for people not to see how their sausages and their laws are made.  I am of the opinion that humans were intended to be omnivorous but I myself consume very little animal protein of any kind.  It isn't any kind of health or moral decision.  I just don't want a lot of animal protein.  I usually enjoy the sides a lot more.  But I have no illusion that the beef or pork or chicken or lamb or fish or whatever that we have for dinner was not once a living creature.  And that it was sacrificed for my dinner.  And while I appreciate that, I don't want to watch the process that put the steak or the great chicken dinner or whatever on the table.  And I want to believe that it was done as humanely as possible.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 20, 2016)

Foxfyre does you moniker have any correlation to the Foxfire Books of the early 70's? I started collecting them in "79" and at one time had the whole collection.

Foxfire (magazine) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 20, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre does you moniker have any correlation to the Foxfire Books of the early 70's? I started collecting them in "79" and at one time had the whole collection.
> 
> Foxfire (magazine) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> View attachment 82303



No.  Foxfyre was a character I made up out of thin air and wrote into children's stories.  This would have been decades ago.   Sort of a combination native American witch doctor, fairy godmother, and Yoda.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 20, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > The cub Scouts were welcomed into the plant and asked to don a hair net.
> ...


Doctor, my eyes!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 20, 2016)

Kewl beans... enquiring minds are nosey...


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 20, 2016)

Left home on July 9th pulling the 5th wheel.  Stopped in SD for an over night visit with friends on his 2000 acre cattle ranch.  Have been in Montana since July 12th having the time of my life.  Nice place.  All good things come to an end and I will head back home next week.  Will tell some stories then.  Hope everybody is doing ok.  Life is good.  Enjoy it while you can.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 20, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Left home on July 9th pulling the 5th wheel.  Stopped in SD for an over night visit with friends on his 2000 acre cattle ranch.  Have been in Montana since July 12th having the time of my life.  Nice place.  All good things come to an end and I will head back home next week.  Will tell some stories then.  Hope everybody is doing ok.  Life is good.  Enjoy it while you can.


Good to see you're doing well!!


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 20, 2016)

I hate how everything revolves around credit!  I need a form from the IRS for my financial aid for school.  OK, let me go see about that.  I can apparently go to the IRS website and get it easily.  Great!  I go to the IRS website, click the appropriate links, start the sign up process......I have to have a credit card, or home or auto loan, or some sort of line of credit to verify my identity.  WTF?  I have a social security card, a state ID, the post office has my name and address on file, but I have to have some sort of credit to get a file which costs no money?  *sigh*  

I don't have any of those things, living without money as I mostly do.  OK, what are my options?  I can have them send me a copy of the form by mail instead.  Great!  Let me click the appropriate link.  I put in my information, which is basically my SSN, name and address.  Click enter.  This cannot be processed, call this number instead.  WTF?

I'll call in the morning and hope there isn't some new reason they can't send me a simple, free form to just verify I didn't need to file taxes last year (I haven't had to file taxes in 8 years or so, my 'pay' is basically room & board).  If you don't have a credit card, or a car, or own a home, it's as though you don't exist.  I've had this sort of problem before, I was once unable to open a bank account because the bank couldn't find my credit score.  Credit?  I wanted to open a damn savings account, not take out a loan!  

On the plus side, assuming this all sorts itself out, the school site is showing me being eligible for not only the Pell Grant in full, but another grant as well.  Yes, it also shows the total estimated costs at $7,000+ more than I expected, but that includes room & board as well as transportation costs, which are non-existent for an online class.  Hopefully I can at least get the full Pell Grant still once the actual costs are determined.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 20, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> I hate how everything revolves around credit!  I need a form from the IRS for my financial aid for school.  OK, let me go see about that.  I can apparently go to the IRS website and get it easily.  Great!  I go to the IRS website, click the appropriate links, start the sign up process......I have to have a credit card, or home or auto loan, or some sort of line of credit to verify my identity.  WTF?  I have a social security card, a state ID, the post office has my name and address on file, but I have to have some sort of credit to get a file which costs no money?  *sigh*
> 
> I don't have any of those things, living without money as I mostly do.  OK, what are my options?  I can have them send me a copy of the form by mail instead.  Great!  Let me click the appropriate link.  I put in my information, which is basically my SSN, name and address.  Click enter.  This cannot be processed, call this number instead.  WTF?
> 
> ...


Here's how to establish credit.  Apply for a store credit card, Sears, Macy's, J C Penny.  Don't worry, you'll get one.

Buy a couple pairs of socks or skivvies or a pair of tennis shoes.  When the bill comes, pay it on time.  I cannot stress that strongly enough.

You will then establish the fact that you can be trusted with a credit card.  Monitor your credit scores monthly.  If there are any questionable points on your score, contact the credit rating agency and ask questions!  Questions like "why is this payment not shown?"  "What can I do to raise my credit score?"  

After a few months, your credit score should be respectable enough to justify a major credit card.  Apply for one.  Make a small purchase like a bicycle or a television set.  Again, when the bill comes, pay it on time!

Before you know it, you will be able to finance a home or car.

Then welcome to my world!  A place where the payments never end and you'll wish you never applied for that store credit card in the first place!


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 20, 2016)

Chicken Hawk...


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 20, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> View attachment 82345
> 
> Chicken Hawk...


Look at that beak!  Rip your face off!  Look a those talons!  Scratch your throat open!  There is nothing nice at all about that bird!

Where's that friendly little Bugs Bunny when you need him?


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 20, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Your bird stories are horrifying.  Lol. I still love me some chicken thighs though!


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 20, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 82345
> ...


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 20, 2016)

Just returned from grandkid sitting, you guys need to be current with this group:


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 20, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I hate how everything revolves around credit!  I need a form from the IRS for my financial aid for school.  OK, let me go see about that.  I can apparently go to the IRS website and get it easily.  Great!  I go to the IRS website, click the appropriate links, start the sign up process......I have to have a credit card, or home or auto loan, or some sort of line of credit to verify my identity.  WTF?  I have a social security card, a state ID, the post office has my name and address on file, but I have to have some sort of credit to get a file which costs no money?  *sigh*
> ...


Or you can do what I did and destroy your credit rating, if you want anything save up for it, if it's a big purchase save up enough to pay at least one third down and you'll get credit at a good rate, put down half and it will be a great rate.......  
That way no one wants to steal your ID.......


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 20, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Pop always said, "Pay cash for the luxuries and finance the necessities."

Want that kick ass stereo system?  Save for it.  Need a car to get to work?  Finance it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 20, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Need a car, put down at least half for it, need a house buy half of what you can afford and put down as much as possible........
In reality vehicles tend to depreciate fastest so never buy new and always try to buy what you can afford, if that's a $5000 visual junker with a good engine and drive train then that's what you buy unless you can find a way to make the vehicle earn money.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 20, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I'm planning to skip credit cards.  I'll just get a debit card whenever I return to the land of those paid with money and get a bank account.  

I will probably also be dealing with buying a car for the first time some time in the next couple of years.  Admittedly, I still haven't gotten a license, but I plan on that this year, sadly.  I've saved so much money over the years not having a car.  I doubt I'll be able to continue that, though.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 21, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Taxes, fees, inspections (if your state requires it), insurance, gas, oil, tires, maintenance, license fees, more taxes and if you finance it (and don't double pay on the principle) costs even more.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 21, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Left home on July 9th pulling the 5th wheel.  Stopped in SD for an over night visit with friends on his 2000 acre cattle ranch.  Have been in Montana since July 12th having the time of my life.  Nice place.  All good things come to an end and I will head back home next week.  Will tell some stories then.  Hope everybody is doing ok.  Life is good.  Enjoy it while you can.



So good to hear from you BBD.  Will look forward to tales of your adventures.  Be safe.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 21, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



A driver's license is a good thing to have for many reasons.  You can wait on buying the car part until you need one.  A credit card, if even a self funded one, is a good thing to have.  You can't rent a car or check into some hotels etc. without one.  Carrying a lot of cash these days is not a good idea.  But I figure you'll work it all out as you transition into the more complicated world the rest of us occupy here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 21, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...



Wings for me.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 21, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



I like wings too but I've had a thing for chicken thighs lately.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 21, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I don't forsee a lot of need to rent cars or use hotels in my future.    I don't go anywhere.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 21, 2016)

Chicken wings, unless you buy them in a grocery store they're over priced and over hyped.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 21, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Need a car, put down at least half for it, need a house buy half of what you can afford and put down as much as possible........
> In reality vehicles tend to depreciate fastest so never buy new and always try to buy what you can afford, if that's a $5000 visual junker with a good engine and drive train then that's what you buy unless you can find a way to make the vehicle earn money.



Trucks and some SUVs depreciate at slower rates than most cars.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 21, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Need a car, put down at least half for it, need a house buy half of what you can afford and put down as much as possible........
> ...


Yeah I know and some depreciate much quicker.  I remember years ago looking at a one year old used Land Rover, it was going for half the price it did when sold new.  Didn't buy it because the upkeep is expensive.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 21, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Howdy, y'all!
> ...


Hey,  you saw how tiny my whole place was!  Of course, when you have to cut and split firewood it's amazing how much smaller a house can be.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 21, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> It's funny what pops into my head from time to time.  I was thinking about making a trip to Tombstone sometime this year and the movie Tombstone came to mind.  What I was seeing in my mind's eye was the scene where Wyatt and Josephine met up in the mountains while on a casual ride, trees, green grass, a natural lake.......  The closest area resembling that would be the Pinos Altos Mountains about 170 miles away, if they rode hard to get there it would take them 4.5 to 5 days just to get to the foothills another 2 to 3 days to get into the mountains where a scene like that might be found.  Kinda far to go for a casual ride........
> Don'tcha just love Hollywood.......


"On Deadly Ground" was pure Hollywood, too.  Riding horses over those mountains on the North Slope?   Yeah...not really...


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 21, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> I hate how everything revolves around credit!  I need a form from the IRS for my financial aid for school.  OK, let me go see about that.  I can apparently go to the IRS website and get it easily.  Great!  I go to the IRS website, click the appropriate links, start the sign up process......I have to have a credit card, or home or auto loan, or some sort of line of credit to verify my identity.  WTF?  I have a social security card, a state ID, the post office has my name and address on file, but I have to have some sort of credit to get a file which costs no money?  *sigh*
> 
> I don't have any of those things, living without money as I mostly do.  OK, what are my options?  I can have them send me a copy of the form by mail instead.  Great!  Let me click the appropriate link.  I put in my information, which is basically my SSN, name and address.  Click enter.  This cannot be processed, call this number instead.  WTF?
> 
> ...



I called the IRS number.....can't provide transcript information.  I tried to maneuver through the recorded message to get to an actual operator but never did.  I found a form I can mail to the IRS in order to get them to mail the form I need to me, so unless my employer's printer has a fax that works, that's what I'll be doing.  

Damn you, IRS!


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 21, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Chicken wings, unless you buy them in a grocery store they're over priced and over hyped.


 I get packets of ready cooked, sliced chicken breast.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 21, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Chicken wings, unless you buy them in a grocery store they're over priced and over hyped.
> ...


Whatever works for ya.  I prefer cooking my own my way unless I get lazy then I pick up a ready made (hot) rotisserie chicken of have the occasional Marie Callenders pot pie.  With the rotisserie chicken I can get two or three meals out of it then use the bones, fat, skin, etc to make a quart of chicken broth which I can use in other recipes or use to make a soup.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 21, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Years ago I used to steam chicken in a steamer along with vegetables. But I am too lazy now even to do that. So I just make cold chicken salad every day. I am not really interested in food, and mainly just eat to stay alive.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 21, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Cooking my own way IS lazy.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 21, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> I get packets of ready cooked, sliced chicken breast.



I get 2 or 3 meals out of these...


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 21, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I get packets of ready cooked, sliced chicken breast.
> ...



That's the kind of thing I eat when I'm making my own food.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 21, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


I used to get really fancy when making my own food, now I rarely do anything that requires much kitchen work.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 21, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...



I consider cutting up lettuce for a salad too much kitchen work.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 21, 2016)

The weather forecast here for at least the next two months.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 21, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Chicken wings, unless you buy them in a grocery store they're over priced and over hyped.



We buy a LOT of them when they are on sale and freeze them.  Then when we have them, it is via my own recipes.  And they are good.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 21, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...



I don't either when I'm the only one eating.  But if I have somebody to cook for, I want them to like it.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 21, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



If I have someone to cook for, they better like pre-cooked, microwaved frozen stuff.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 21, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I think some people get pleasure out of cooking.  Some don't.  I'm one who does.  Hombre is one who doesn't.  So I do most of the cooking and he does a lot of the clean up.  And it's all good.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 21, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



WQ enjoys cooking and makes really yummy meals. I cook occasionally and he's always appreciative, but that's what works for us. Since my son is in Europe, I've been doing all the clean up. I like it more when I don't have to do any cooking or all of the clean up.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 21, 2016)

Cooking......   Clean up......


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 22, 2016)

WelfareQueen said:


> Cooking......   Clean up......



That's me WQ.  I love to cook.  Hate the clean up.  So I'm lucky to have a guy who at least does a lot of it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 22, 2016)

Almost ready for bed--house guest retired a bit ago.  We'll all be on the road early in the morning so I probably won't  post until late tomorrow.  So ya'll hold the fort and play nice.

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Sixfoot's bad back,
Rod, GW's partner,
IamwhatIseem's bad hip,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Kat, Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Sherry's son and his European tour group,
Boedicca's Dad,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, BBD, Spoonman, 007, BigBlackDog, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.

Sunset over Amarillo TX


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 22, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Me too.  I love cooking.  I'm a cooking show fanatic.  Lol.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 22, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



We would get along great.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 22, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



If I had it to do over, I wouldn't have bought such a big house.  Small houses are cheaper to keep warm.  I just spent $7,000 on a new furnace and almost $3000 to fix my vents under the house, we were losing almost 20% of our heat in leaks.  Next year, we're living really poor to pay back all this money for our retirement.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 22, 2016)

Well today I eat steak. I am going out for lunch with my relatives. Only trouble is I am going to insist on paying, because I cannot allow my sister to pay again. So I will have to cough up for lunch for five people.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 22, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



People who love to cook usually leave big messes for people who don't cook to clean up.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 22, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Not me.  I cook and then I clean.  I actually try to keep up with the cleaning while I'm cooking.  I will rinse things and put them in the dishwasher.  That way there isn't such a big mess after dinner.  Just the dinner dishes and any pots/pans that I use.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 22, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I clean my cast iron before I serve the meal. Measuring cups, mixing bowls etc are washed or in the dishwasher by then too.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 22, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Anal retentive?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 22, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Not at all. I'm normally a slob. My kitchen lacks a lot of well lighted counter space and I need to make room for the next dish on the menu. Waiting on water to boil or a pie to bake gives me time to clean up so I can relax after eating. 
I'm kind of particular about my cast iron. I clean it as soon as I plate the food. I never let it get cold before it is cleaned. That was actually a pet peeve with the ex. Was constantly scraping 2 day old food from skillets and Dutch ovens and reseasoning them.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 22, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I rinse mine in hot hot water right after I use them and give them the once over them with a sponge.  I love my cast iron pans!


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 22, 2016)

Phew.  Good thing for air conditioning!  

Active Advisory: Special Statement, Air Quality Alert
*Elev 164 ft 41.94 °N, 71.28 °W | Updated 16 sec ago*




Clear
95.4 °F
Feels Like 105 °F

N
4
Wind from SE 
Gusts 14.0 mph


Today is forecast to be WARMER than yesterday.


----------



## Kat (Jul 22, 2016)

Heat index for me was way over 100.....then we had a big storm and it cooled into the 90's.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 23, 2016)

Kat said:


> Heat index for me was way over 100.....then we had a big storm and it cooled into the 90's.



We had a storm last night too.  Tons of lightening.  It was awesome!


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 24, 2016)

Took the wife for a drive yesterday just to get her out of the house and help her relax.  Drove east along I 10 to Van Horn then north on Texas 54 to Guadalupe Mountains National Park and finally home via Rte 62, about 5 1/2 hours total.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 24, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Phew.  Good thing for air conditioning!
> 
> Active Advisory: Special Statement, Air Quality Alert
> *Elev 164 ft 41.94 °N, 71.28 °W | Updated 16 sec ago*
> ...



Welcome to our world.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 24, 2016)

Kat said:


> Heat index for me was way over 100.....then we had a big storm and it cooled into the 90's.



We're having a cool snap too with temps not going above 95 the next few days.  I guess I'll take it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 24, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



Wow.  I didn't think you would have such extreme heat and extreme cold where you are Sheila.   So even with leaks, why so expensive to heat it?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 24, 2016)

Oh by the way, we're home.  Whirlwind activities when we weren't driving that last three days, stopped by to pick up our resident dog, and came home to crash.  I am so ready to have a day with nowhere we have to be and nothing that we have to do.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 25, 2016)

Was there a good movie on last night or what?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 25, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Took the wife for a drive yesterday just to get her out of the house and help her relax.  Drove east along I 10 to Van Horn then north on Texas 54 to Guadalupe Mountains National Park and finally home via Rte 62, about 5 1/2 hours total.



You relax by driving 5-1/2 hours?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 25, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Took the wife for a drive yesterday just to get her out of the house and help her relax.  Drove east along I 10 to Van Horn then north on Texas 54 to Guadalupe Mountains National Park and finally home via Rte 62, about 5 1/2 hours total.
> ...


No, she does...... when I drive 5 1/2 hours.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 25, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Was there a good movie on last night or what?



Apparently so.     And it is convention season again so all the evening TV schedules are torn up.  We checked our DVR last night to see what we had missed and the usual programs had recorded, but when we tried playback, it was almost all convention speeches.  No doubt the same trend will be this week.  Oh well.  We have lots of movies we can put in to play.

Monsoon weather is back so a wee bit of cooling continues plus we have a chance for a thundershower.  Boy it was hot hot HOT in west Texas this last few days though.  I was happy to get home to Albuquerque where it  is also hot but not that hot.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 25, 2016)

I plan on being very tired throughout the Olympics.  Anybody know when the Wii events are?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 25, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> I plan on being very tired throughout the Olympics.  Anybody know when the Wii events are?



I'm having a hard time getting excited about the Olympics too. It used to be that you kind of kept up with the athletes, but the only place you see sports events that aren't football, basketball,  football, or golf are on the obscure cable channels any more.  So I don't really know any of the contestants.  I do still enjoy watching gymnastics and swimming competitions but the rest, meh.  Anyhow keeping up with American Ninja Warriors, Americas Got Talent, and Spartan Extreme Competition Challenge is usually enough athletics for me.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 25, 2016)

Wish my daughter's shoulder was not as injured as it is, she had an opportunity to train for javelin.  Destiny made her a great track coach instead.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 25, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Wish my daughter's shoulder was not as injured as it is, she had an opportunity to train for javelin.  Destiny made her a great track coach instead.



When our son was still in college, he was offered a spot on the olympic 4-man and 8-man rowing team--he was that good--but he decided not to take the time off from school plus incur the expense to do it.  I always wondered if he made the right decision about that and we were prepared to help as much as we could, but in truth, who can name a single person who medaled on a rowing team?  Still it would have made a great addition to his collection of athletic medals earned over the years.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 25, 2016)

I don't know if you watched the Olympic Trials this year, but in the women's 1500m finals two ladies dove over the finish line for the final place on the team.  Amanda Eccleston who was second in that was a graduate of Hillsdale College and spent her fifth year of eligibility at the University of Michigan.  Very classy in the interviews after.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 25, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I plan on being very tired throughout the Olympics.  Anybody know when the Wii events are?
> ...



Gymnastics is my favorite Olympic event.  Been watching the gymnastics event since I was a little girl.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 25, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> I don't know if you watched the Olympic Trials this year, but in the women's 1500m finals two ladies dove over the finish line for the final place on the team.  Amanda Eccleston who was second in that was a graduate of Hillsdale College and spent her fifth year of eligibility at the University of Michigan.  Very classy in the interviews after.



We have a couple of Albuquerque people competing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 25, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I love it too.  Years ago when I was director of a large social agency in Kansas, not long after Nadia Comaneci earned the first 10's ever awarded in gymnastics stirring up interest all over the country, we received a large donation that allowed us to initiate a full gymnastics program with all the equipment we needed for both girls and boys competitive gymnastics so the kids could start early as most Olympic calabre gymnasts do until highschool and college programs could take over for them.  These programs are generally not available in elementary and middle school.  We were fortunate enough to have a couple of top notch instructors to help get them started.  Several of 'our kids' went on to international and world competitions.  They definitely had a leg up on those kids who didn't start gymnastics until they got to highschool.  Not sure if any made it to the Olympics.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 25, 2016)

Come on guys, I am not a conversation starter, off the wall comment guy sure, but you all really need to do your part around here.


----------



## Kat (Jul 26, 2016)

I am so sleepy. So why am I still up??


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 26, 2016)

Kat said:


> I am so sleepy. So why am I still up??



Crushing responsibility of keeping the Coffee Shop open?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 26, 2016)

Kat said:


> I am so sleepy. So why am I still up??



Actually I think I was still up when you were Kat, but I was trying to get sleepy.  Took two full movies on the DVR to finally get me to sleep last night.  Don't know why I was so wired.

And good morning everybody.   I thought I would share a photo I believe was taken by a friend of mine who goes to our church.  He leads a ministry team that raises their own funds or uses their own money to spend a week every year in Peru distributing donated walkers and wheelchairs to poor Peruvians who could not otherwise afford these and just giving love to some of Peru's poorest people.  He posted this scene of Peru's amazing Rainbow Mountains on Facebook this morning:

Well shoot it won't post.  Anyhow the photo is here:
https://scontent.fsnc1-2.fna.fbcdn....=3ceb23c84fe055caab39eee14c797e2a&oe=5836DAFD


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 26, 2016)

Are any of you doing this Pokemon Go thing?  I honestly don't really get it.  Why people find it so fascinating and how the pokemons get there to be captured in the first place.  But we are usually the last ones to get on board with new technology stuff.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 26, 2016)

I think you use rock salt or bird shot.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 26, 2016)

LOL.  No, it's more like the modern zombie apocalypse watching these people walking slowly along walks and trails staring at their phones searching for something nobody but them can see.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 26, 2016)

Where do you pry to get the meat out of a pokemon?


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 26, 2016)

I saw on the news, Amazon are looking into delivering parcels by drones. I can't see it myself. How will a drone find your address? and how will it ring the doorbell? In any case can you picture the sky of the neighbourhood full of drones. There will be all kinds of crashes and stuff. I was worried about getting run over by a driverless car, but now we have to worry about getting hit by a low flying drone.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 26, 2016)

Good Morning......Foxy this one is for you.  Hope all is well is coffee land.  


Ballad Of The Red Shoes by user183852791


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 26, 2016)

WelfareQueen said:


> Good Morning......Foxy this one is for you.  Hope all is well is coffee land.
> 
> 
> Ballad Of The Red Shoes by user183852791



Very nice WQ.  I think this one is marketable for sure.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 26, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> I saw on the news, Amazon are looking into delivering parcels by drones. I can't see it myself. How will a drone find your address? and how will it ring the doorbell? In any case can you picture the sky of the neighbourhood full of drones. There will be all kinds of crashes and stuff. I was worried about getting run over by a driverless car, but now we have to worry about getting hit by a low flying drone.



Delivery companies long since stopped ringing the doorbell.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 26, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I saw on the news, Amazon are looking into delivering parcels by drones. I can't see it myself. How will a drone find your address? and how will it ring the doorbell? In any case can you picture the sky of the neighbourhood full of drones. There will be all kinds of crashes and stuff. I was worried about getting run over by a driverless car, but now we have to worry about getting hit by a low flying drone.
> ...



Some of ours do.  We have a small enclosed courtyard outside the front door and sometimes they just drop it over the wall, but most put it on the porch and ring the doorbell and hightail it back to their truck.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 26, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> I saw on the news, Amazon are looking into delivering parcels by drones. I can't see it myself. How will a drone find your address? and how will it ring the doorbell? In any case can you picture the sky of the neighbourhood full of drones. There will be all kinds of crashes and stuff. I was worried about getting run over by a driverless car, but now we have to worry about getting hit by a low flying drone.



There is some rule about not operating a drone beyond your line of sight.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I haven't had a doorbell rung for a delivery in years now, except when they need a signature.  They drop it at the door or, and this pisses me off, at the garage door.  I had a weed whacker I bought for my employer for Christmas dropped right at our garage door where anyone walking by could see it.  I'm lucky no one just sauntered down and took it.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 26, 2016)

Ok I have been told that there is no steadfast rules about changing the subject so here I go...

First and foremost I am no fashion maven. Hell all I have ever wore most of my life is Levis and Osh Kosh Bibs...

I just started wearing glasses about 10 years ago and  don't even wear my prescription glasses because I find my reading glasses from Dollar General work better...

What is the story on these horn rimmed glasses everyone is wearing? If you would have tried to get someone to wear glasses like this 10 years ago you would have been laughed out of town. My Daughter is 35 years old and she has had glasses since she was 5 years old. It would have been a big NFW if these glasses had been an option. She has a pair of these glasses... 8 to 80 blind crippled or crazy, everyone has these glasses on...

Why?


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 26, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Ok I have been told that there is no steadfast rules about changing the subject so here I go...
> 
> First and foremost I am no fashion maven. Hell all I have ever wore most of my life is Levis and Osh Kosh Bibs...
> 
> ...



I didn't know it was a thing.

I've been wearing glasses for decades and I've never had horn rimmed glasses.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 26, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> I didn't know it was a thing.
> 
> I've been wearing glasses for decades and I've never had horn rimmed glasses.



Maybe I watch to much television. And I can't answer why it puts a burr under my saddle...

Answer probably is I am just getting older with each passing day...


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 26, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't know it was a thing.
> ...



I wear something like this :






I've had some giant, ugly glasses in the past, but never horn rimmed.  I haven't noticed a lot of them, either.......but I don't really go anywhere, so I wouldn't.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 26, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't know it was a thing.
> ...


Maybe these will help.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 26, 2016)

I hope this poor little pooch at least got a dog biscuit for his hard day's work modelling for the camera.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 26, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Those are the ones...


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 26, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I saw on the news, Amazon are looking into delivering parcels by drones. I can't see it myself. How will a drone find your address? and how will it ring the doorbell? In any case can you picture the sky of the neighbourhood full of drones. There will be all kinds of crashes and stuff. I was worried about getting run over by a driverless car, but now we have to worry about getting hit by a low flying drone.
> ...



Maybe they are thinking of programming drones to read Google earth maps, and find their way around with a camera.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 26, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Ok I have been told that there is no steadfast rules about changing the subject so here I go...



You changed the subject ? That was my subject. Well no matter. As it happens I use cheap glasses I purchased in a corner shop in preference to my prescription glasses. The cheap ones focus at close up and far distance, but the prescription glasses have a limited focus range. I cannot watch television with my prescription reading glasses as they only focus  about a foot in front of my face.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 27, 2016)

Since there really isn't any "subject" in the Coffee Shop, any topic suitable for reasonably polite adult company is fair game.  But I really haven't given any thought to eyeglass fashion in a long time.  My glasses have fairly thin gold rims and are very light so I am never aware I'm wearing them unless the get really dirty that does seem to happen a lot.  But I do like this look:


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 27, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> I hope this poor little pooch at least got a dog biscuit for his hard day's work modelling for the camera.



Welcome to the Coffee Shop yiostheoy, though we're going to have a tough time coming up with a nickname for you I think.     Anyhow join right in.  All friendly folk are welcome here.

Your first timers complimentary beverage:


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 27, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Sixfoot's bad back,
Rod, GW's partner,
IamwhatIseem's bad hip,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Kat, Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Sherry's son and his European tour group,
Boedicca's Dad,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, BBD, Spoonman, 007, BigBlackDog, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.

Sunrise over the Sandias:


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 27, 2016)

Insert greeting here  ______________

Press appropriate button for your beverage of choice.

Insert bills there or credit/debit card here.

Thank you for your personal interaction.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 27, 2016)

I was just checking the calendar.  Just 150 shopping days until Christmas and just 104 days until the current election season is blessedly over.   And no, that isn't an invitation to talk politics in the Coffee Shop.  It is an honest opinion that I am so ready for the current election season to be over.  

Also, there are only 56 days left of summer and I am so ready for Fall.  And we are down to maybe 6 weeks that we will have our mini dachshund living with us.  I have mixed emotions about that--will miss her, but will be so happy when her human companion is able to return home.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 27, 2016)

And speaking of anticipating things, _The Albuquerque Journal_ is featuring a large photo of one of our local supermarkets setting up their chile roaster in advance of the first of this year's green chile crop arriving in a couple of days.






This is a small hand cranked one.  Most are huge and are motorized.  Green chile is big business in New Mexico.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 27, 2016)

What is summer like where you are?


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 27, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> What is summer like where you are?



Hot.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 27, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > What is summer like where you are?
> ...



I'm sure it's not as hot here as it is for you, Foxy, but it's plenty hot enough!  Just being in the 90s is more than I want, especially when it gets humid.  At least it's not as hot as it would be if I still lived in Tampa.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 27, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I understand.  But hot is hot no matter where you live.  I know a few people who adjust to it and enjoy the heat.  Me?  I would love a climate that was sweater weather year round except for maybe just a few snow days and a few hot summer days for variety.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 27, 2016)

I saw in the papers the latest invader from abroad is fire ants. They are apparently building huge nests stretching miles. I was already pissed off because of the invasion of poisonous spiders (not that I have seen one yet).


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 27, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> I saw in the papers the latest invader from abroad is fire ants. They are apparently building huge nests stretching miles. I was already pissed off because of the invasion of poisonous spiders (not that I have seen one yet).



Oh wow.  How did fire ants make it all the way to England?  Nasty little buggers they are but I thought they were a problem mostly for the Americas and the warmer climes at that.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 27, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I saw in the papers the latest invader from abroad is fire ants. They are apparently building huge nests stretching miles. I was already pissed off because of the invasion of poisonous spiders (not that I have seen one yet).
> ...



Apparently they hitched a ride on imported plants.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 27, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> I understand. But hot is hot no matter where you live. I know a few people who adjust to it and enjoy the heat. Me? I would love a climate that was sweater weather year round except for maybe just a few snow days and a few hot summer days for variety.



Living in Hawaii for as many years as I have, I am here to testify that there probably is no where with better weather. That being said it does get boring and on occasion a nice thunderstorm would really be nice and the occasional snowstorm to kill the cockroaches and thin out the massive parking lots they call highways over there...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 27, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I understand. But hot is hot no matter where you live. I know a few people who adjust to it and enjoy the heat. Me? I would love a climate that was sweater weather year round except for maybe just a few snow days and a few hot summer days for variety.
> ...


If you want to no longer think it's boring I'd recommend spending a few months on Kwajalein or Wake.......


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 27, 2016)

The little one went to her grammy's after her karate class today.  She called me a bit ago to let me know she'd be spending the night there.  She said she wished she had powers to go through the phone so she could give me a hug.    That was a great break from reading my online orientation for the school I'm trying to get into!  Especially considering I'm worried about whether this school is going to work out.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 27, 2016)

My mother's sister, the last survivor of that generation, is in ER with what so far looks like a mild stroke.  I'll be traveling down there tomorrow and visit her in hospital Friday.  Prayers much appreciated.

She'll be 97 next month.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 27, 2016)

Pogo said:


> My mother's sister, the last survivor of that generation, is in ER with what so far looks like a mild stroke.  I'll be traveling down there tomorrow and visit her in hospital Friday.  Prayers much appreciated.
> 
> She'll be 97 next month.



Hope all turns out well for her Pogo.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 28, 2016)

Pogo said:


> My mother's sister, the last survivor of that generation, is in ER with what so far looks like a mild stroke.  I'll be traveling down there tomorrow and visit her in hospital Friday.  Prayers much appreciated.
> 
> She'll be 97 next month.



For sure Pogo.  Prayers on the way.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 28, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Sixfoot's bad back,
Rod, GW's partner,
IamwhatIseem's bad hip,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Kat, Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Sherry's son and his European tour group,
Boedicca's Dad,
Pogo's aunt,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, BBD, Spoonman, 007, BigBlackDog, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.


----------



## Kat (Jul 28, 2016)

Cool one Foxy!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 28, 2016)

Kat said:


> Cool one Foxy!



Thanks.  That is Socotra Island, inhabited and somewhat larger than Israel.  Located in the Indian Ocean and is part of Yemen.  Said by some to be the most alien place on Earth.  Those are dragon's blood trees.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 28, 2016)

Ugh.  Well, it's looking as though I'm not going to be able to use the school I applied to.  I was attempting to register classes online today and it looks as though there are 2 that I cannot do online.  Their campuses are all about a 2 hour drive away from me, and as someone who doesn't drive (and has to be at home for the little one when she isn't at school) I almost certainly can't take any classes at their campus.  Between that and some required classes which don't even appear to be available, I'm expecting this to be a no-go.

That leaves me with an all-online school, which would mean I can be pretty sure I don't have to go in anywhere, but also means I won't get any grant money.  I already hate this and I haven't even started a single class yet.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 28, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Took the wife for a drive yesterday just to get her out of the house and help her relax.  Drove east along I 10 to Van Horn then north on Texas 54 to Guadalupe Mountains National Park and finally home via Rte 62, about 5 1/2 hours total.


You were on I 10 and didn't stop by? Hell I'm just 18 miles South...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 28, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Took the wife for a drive yesterday just to get her out of the house and help her relax.  Drove east along I 10 to Van Horn then north on Texas 54 to Guadalupe Mountains National Park and finally home via Rte 62, about 5 1/2 hours total.
> ...


Yeah add another 1118 miles to get where I 10 is 18 miles north of you.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 28, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ugh.  Well, it's looking as though I'm not going to be able to use the school I applied to.  I was attempting to register classes online today and it looks as though there are 2 that I cannot do online.  Their campuses are all about a 2 hour drive away from me, and as someone who doesn't drive (and has to be at home for the little one when she isn't at school) I almost certainly can't take any classes at their campus.  Between that and some required classes which don't even appear to be available, I'm expecting this to be a no-go.
> 
> That leaves me with an all-online school, which would mean I can be pretty sure I don't have to go in anywhere, but also means I won't get any grant money.  I already hate this and I haven't even started a single class yet.


Not good.  Does your current school have counselors?  Talk with them to see if any arrangements can be made.  Couple of possibilities are to take the classes they offer then transfer to a school that does offer them online or take the classes not offered by your current school online somewhere else and transfer those completed credits over to the school you're in now.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 28, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ugh.  Well, it's looking as though I'm not going to be able to use the school I applied to.  I was attempting to register classes online today and it looks as though there are 2 that I cannot do online.  Their campuses are all about a 2 hour drive away from me, and as someone who doesn't drive (and has to be at home for the little one when she isn't at school) I almost certainly can't take any classes at their campus.  Between that and some required classes which don't even appear to be available, I'm expecting this to be a no-go.
> ...



I don't know if I can talk to them tomorrow (I don't think their office is open on Fridays) but I'll call Monday and see what I can do.  There is another tech school pretty close to me.  I am hoping that if I can't do an online version, I will be able to take these 2 classes at the close tech school.  I could get a taxi for that, it's only a 15-20 minute drive.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 28, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Cool one Foxy!
> ...



I misspoke here.  Socotra Island is nowhere near as big as Israel but a lot of indigenous people do live there.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 28, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ugh.  Well, it's looking as though I'm not going to be able to use the school I applied to.  I was attempting to register classes online today and it looks as though there are 2 that I cannot do online.  Their campuses are all about a 2 hour drive away from me, and as someone who doesn't drive (and has to be at home for the little one when she isn't at school) I almost certainly can't take any classes at their campus.  Between that and some required classes which don't even appear to be available, I'm expecting this to be a no-go.
> 
> That leaves me with an all-online school, which would mean I can be pretty sure I don't have to go in anywhere, but also means I won't get any grant money.  I already hate this and I haven't even started a single class yet.



Don't give up too soon Montro.  Be sure the obstacles cannot be overcome.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 29, 2016)

Good morning everybody.  Now that the political conventions are over--today I think if I have to listen to one more political speech from anybody I will throw up--I thought I might alert ya'll that the world will end a week from tomorrow.

The group End Times Prophecies has declared the world will end July 29 in a chain of events prompted by an ongoing phenomenon known as a polar flip.

The good news: We can stop worrying about who will be the next President. . .

World to end July 29, says group that’s always wrong​


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 29, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Now that the political conventions are over--today I think if I have to listen to one more political speech from anybody I will throw up--I thought I might alert ya'll that the world will end a week from tomorrow.
> 
> The group End Times Prophecies has declared the world will end July 29 in a chain of events prompted by an ongoing phenomenon known as a polar flip.
> 
> ...


At least I won't get any older...
Party tonight at Doc's to celebrate my birthday which is tomorrow, that I apparently won't reach.
Music will be provided by a local group called Rhythm Intervention. Gary and the boys will be back for their 3rd time at Doc Holliday's. They are definitely not your average band. Gary Hudson, the lead singer is a Rasta Man from Kingston Jamaica. The rest of the guys are redneck white boys who've been playing Southern Rock for ages. Put this all together and you get a cross of Lenyrd Skynyrd and Bob Marley and the Whalers.
Think Sweet Home Alabama with a reggae back beat.
Here's a piture I took the last time we partied with RI.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 29, 2016)

Let's dance.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 29, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  Now that the political conventions are over--today I think if I have to listen to one more political speech from anybody I will throw up--I thought I might alert ya'll that the world will end a week from tomorrow.
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 29, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  Now that the political conventions are over--today I think if I have to listen to one more political speech from anybody I will throw up--I thought I might alert ya'll that the world will end a week from tomorrow.
> ...



That would be so cool.  Wish I could be there.

But holy crap, Ernie.  You're right.  I misread the calendar.  The world ends today.

I wonder what we will remember fondly and what we will regret as the big roll exterminates all life on Earth?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 29, 2016)

Perfect Monto.  Even funnier when I saw Blackhawk's orangatang dancing right on the beat of that song.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 29, 2016)

Too late for the end of the world on the 29th. It must already be tomorrow in Australia.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 29, 2016)

Sigh.  You're right Dajjal.  Okay I'll go wash the dang dishes.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 29, 2016)

Skydiver to jump 25,000 feet with no chute on live TV Saturday


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 29, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Skydiver to jump 25,000 feet with no chute on live TV Saturday



Holy Cow.  I probably won't watch that either.   (I don't watch the danger acts on America's Got Talent.)


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 29, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Skydiver to jump 25,000 feet with no chute on live TV Saturday



Do tell us what happens. I have doubts he will be able to find the net from 25,000 feet..


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 29, 2016)

Sad news.  I had to put one of my two beagles, Jingles, to sleep.  She was suffering from seizures that could not be controlled with medications.  She went into a series of seizures that simply would not stop and the humane thing to do was to put her to sleep.  She was put to sleep in my buddy's vet clinic in the very same room that she was born in 12 1/2 years ago.  She was a loyal girl and in her younger days could run a rabbit almost all day long.  I buried her today in the back yard in an area that she used to lay in and absorb the warm sunshine.  My heart is breaking tonight.  However, I know she is in a better place and no longer suffering.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 29, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Sad news.  I had to put one of my two beagles, Jingles, to sleep.  She was suffering from seizures that could not be controlled with medications.  She went into a series of seizures that simply would not stop and the humane thing to do was to put her to sleep.  She was put to sleep in my buddy's vet clinic in the very same room that she was born in 12 1/2 years ago.  She was a loyal girl and in her younger days could run a rabbit almost all day long.  I buried her today in the back yard in an area that she used to lay in and absorb the warm sunshine.  My heart is breaking tonight.  However, I know she is in a better place and no longer suffering.


My prayers are with you and yours.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 29, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ugh.  Well, it's looking as though I'm not going to be able to use the school I applied to.  I was attempting to register classes online today and it looks as though there are 2 that I cannot do online.  Their campuses are all about a 2 hour drive away from me, and as someone who doesn't drive (and has to be at home for the little one when she isn't at school) I almost certainly can't take any classes at their campus.  Between that and some required classes which don't even appear to be available, I'm expecting this to be a no-go.
> 
> That leaves me with an all-online school, which would mean I can be pretty sure I don't have to go in anywhere, but also means I won't get any grant money.  I already hate this and I haven't even started a single class yet.



Yes, but have already learned stuff.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 29, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> That would be so cool.  Wish I could be there.
> 
> But holy crap, Ernie.  You're right.  I misread the calendar.  The world ends today.
> 
> I wonder what we will remember fondly and what we will regret as the big roll exterminates all life on Earth?



No, it will not end today.  I broke the shifter lever.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 29, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > That would be so cool.  Wish I could be there.
> ...


I would say that a dildo would have been cheaper but we don't want to go there in the Coffee Shop.......   
Uuuummmm, dagnabbit!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 29, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Sad news.  I had to put one of my two beagles, Jingles, to sleep.  She was suffering from seizures that could not be controlled with medications.  She went into a series of seizures that simply would not stop and the humane thing to do was to put her to sleep.  She was put to sleep in my buddy's vet clinic in the very same room that she was born in 12 1/2 years ago.  She was a loyal girl and in her younger days could run a rabbit almost all day long.  I buried her today in the back yard in an area that she used to lay in and absorb the warm sunshine.  My heart is breaking tonight.  However, I know she is in a better place and no longer suffering.



So sorry BBD.  Those of us who have had to put down our beloved fur friends know what you are feeling.  Wish there was something more we could do than just care.  Sending you a hug across the miles.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 29, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Sixfoot's bad back,
Rod, GW's partner,
IamwhatIseem's bad hip,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Kat, Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Sherry's son and his European tour group,
Boedicca's Dad,
Pogo's aunt,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And thinking of BigBlackDog and Mrs. BBD in the loss of their beloved Jingles today.

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, 007, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.


----------



## Kat (Jul 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we keep vigil for:
> 
> ...






L♥ve L♥ve this pic.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 30, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Sad news.  I had to put one of my two beagles, Jingles, to sleep.  She was suffering from seizures that could not be controlled with medications.  She went into a series of seizures that simply would not stop and the humane thing to do was to put her to sleep.  She was put to sleep in my buddy's vet clinic in the very same room that she was born in 12 1/2 years ago.  She was a loyal girl and in her younger days could run a rabbit almost all day long.  I buried her today in the back yard in an area that she used to lay in and absorb the warm sunshine.  My heart is breaking tonight.  However, I know she is in a better place and no longer suffering.


Yes. Gracie did the same thing. Non stop grand mals. She was seizing as they were prepping her for the meds that would still her heart. She howled. Until the bitter end. It was not a peaceful ending. Broke my heart too. Never experienced anything like that in my life and hope never to again. But...she is now at peace and eventually...I will be too. Someday.

My condolences to you. I know exactly how you feel. Seizures are awful to witness.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 30, 2016)

Meanwhile....my good friend had to put her dog down too, day before yesterday. Molly was 14. Sigh. As Tariel said in The Hobbit: Why does it hurt so much?
Elf King: Because the love was real.

Anyway....so I don't get all upset all over again feeling your pain.....

I had to go to the dermatologist a couple of days ago to see what the heck is going on with my eyelid. The same eye that I am having the cataract surgery on August 10th. I think I have a light case of psoriasis on the lid..and he won't do the surgery if the clockwork orange eyeglasses  can't clamp on to keep my eyelids open. The gal said to just put some hydrocortisone on it. I haven't, but its better.

Meanwhile, she looked at the spots on my forearms...which I thought were just patches of psoriasis (and still do) but she said they looked pre- cancerous and dragged out the freeze squirter thingy. I said "well hell. I guess you are going to go all ghost busterish on me now with your proton zapper, eh?" and she laughed and said just a few. A few my ass! At least 8 on one arm, 3 on the other including a scrape I got from gardening that she froze that didn't need freezing since it was just a scrape from the planter, then there was one under my one boob and she asked if I could handle it "sting" and I lifted my whole blouse bra and all so she could see the scar where the other boob used to be and said "if I can handle this, I can handle that. Proton Phase me, baby" and she laughed again and zapped it good. Then just one more big black one on my thigh. That is the one I am a tad worried about but she said if the proton phaser didn't work, she would carve it out next month when I go back.

So now I have 3 umbrellas in the back yard and I am bumming out that I can no longer let the sun kiss me. I'm gonna be all fish belly white from now on I guess. That sucks. I have a great tan.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 30, 2016)

The birthday party was great! The band rocked and I have a new friend. It's 3:44 AM and I'm going to bed.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


You need to move here then.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 30, 2016)

I was going to go drinking around 9 pm Friday nite however I worked all night instead and have a meeting with a client at 8 a.m. Saturday morning (today).

I'll sleep the all-nighter off tomorrow morning and afternoon and then go drinking Saturday nite.

My drinking rules allow me one binge per week either on Friday or Saturday.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 30, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


A girl's got to do what a girl's got to do.

If however you are a guy then you are doing it all wrong.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 30, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Sad news.  I had to put one of my two beagles, Jingles, to sleep.  She was suffering from seizures that could not be controlled with medications.  She went into a series of seizures that simply would not stop and the humane thing to do was to put her to sleep.  She was put to sleep in my buddy's vet clinic in the very same room that she was born in 12 1/2 years ago.  She was a loyal girl and in her younger days could run a rabbit almost all day long.  I buried her today in the back yard in an area that she used to lay in and absorb the warm sunshine.  My heart is breaking tonight.  However, I know she is in a better place and no longer suffering.


If one of my pets was suffering then I would have no problem or regrets taking it to the vet for a peaceful death.

I would still cry.  But nobody lives forever.  Everyone dies.

Best thing is get a new pet fast.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 30, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Skydiver to jump 25,000 feet with no chute on live TV Saturday


This is sickening foolishness.  All just for a stunt.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 30, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> My drinking rules allow me one binge per week either on Friday or Saturday.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Now that the political conventions are over--today I think if I have to listen to one more political speech from anybody I will throw up--I thought I might alert ya'll that the world will end a week from tomorrow.
> 
> The group End Times Prophecies has declared the world will end July 29 in a chain of events prompted by an ongoing phenomenon known as a polar flip.
> 
> ...


I too am now burned out on emotional patriotic political speeches.

I thought BHO's was the best.  I loved the part about Hillary better qualified than Bill or himself.

I thought Bill's was second best.  He is great at stand up comedy and has not lost anything.  His nose is more red now.

I though Bloomberg's was 3rd best.  He made a stunning appeal to Republicans and Independents.  The Democrats were already in the bag.

Those are my gold, silver, and bronze.

Hillary and Chelsea did ok but they both need to work on it.  Hillary is getting better though as her confidence grows and she is more comfortable in front of the crowds.  Her speaking style is professorial and a lot like Walter Mondale's.  She should study him some.  "Where's the beef ?!"

There is no reason now for the World to end before the 2000th anniversary of Jesus' ascension -- sometime on April 17, 2033.  Look for a complete eclipse of the sun in Jerusalem followed in 2 weeks by a blood red moon and then an asteroid shower.  That's all we were told about it.

The 2000th anniversary of Jesus' birth was back in 1995 -- it came and went.

Y2K was a useless Gregorian calendar event.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 30, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Sad news.  I had to put one of my two beagles, Jingles, to sleep.  She was suffering from seizures that could not be controlled with medications.  She went into a series of seizures that simply would not stop and the humane thing to do was to put her to sleep.  She was put to sleep in my buddy's vet clinic in the very same room that she was born in 12 1/2 years ago.  She was a loyal girl and in her younger days could run a rabbit almost all day long.  I buried her today in the back yard in an area that she used to lay in and absorb the warm sunshine.  My heart is breaking tonight.  However, I know she is in a better place and no longer suffering.



You will get over it in time. It took me months to get over my birdy. But she has been gone for years now and the pain is gone. All I have left is photographs, and fond memories.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 30, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Skydiver to jump 25,000 feet with no chute on live TV Saturday
> ...



His name is Luke Aikins and I am going to do a google search for him later on today to find out what happened.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 30, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I would love to live where you do.  But we can't afford it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 30, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  Now that the political conventions are over--today I think if I have to listen to one more political speech from anybody I will throw up--I thought I might alert ya'll that the world will end a week from tomorrow.
> ...



Welcome back Yios, but remember *no* *politics or religious theology or politically controversial topics in the Coffee Shop.*  A general comment that specifies no particular party or persona okay, but your post is better suited for the political threads and not here.  But join right in on any other.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 30, 2016)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY ERNIE S.!!!!!*

*



*

​


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 30, 2016)

Foxy, my son is safely home on American soil. Thanks for the good thoughts.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 30, 2016)

Sherry said:


> Foxy, my son is safely home on American soil. Thanks for the good thoughts.



Good to hear Sherry.  We can't help worrying about them even when we know our fears are likely unfounded.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Ok sorry.

I am still learning the multi tiered complex rules here.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 30, 2016)

Sherry said:


> Foxy, my son is safely home on American soil. Thanks for the good thoughts.


Wow!

"Your not the boss of me ..." there's a song like this from the early 1960's too -- early feminism before it was cool:


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Merry Olde England is cold and windy and damp and crowded with lots of poverty and panhandlers.

Unless you went to Ox-Bridge (Oxford or Cambridge) it is really hard to find a job there.

You DON'T want to live there trust me.

I have travelled to Europe plenty of times and hired people over there and they stand in very long lines for interviews.  It always breaks my heart that I cannot hire all of them.

Not like NYC or Chicago or Houston or LA or SF where there are lots of jobs.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 30, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...



Understood and no biggee.  Thanks for understanding.  Just read over the OP as a refresher of what the Coffee Shop is all about and stick to topics that people usually don't fight about and it's all good.  Doesn't mean we can't disagree on this or that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 30, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Foxy, my son is safely home on American soil. Thanks for the good thoughts.
> ...



I love music from the 50's and 60's and most of the 70's, some of the 80's, after that not so much.  (Don't read this Montrovant. )

To Yios:  taste in music is one of those things some of us disagree on.  Montro doesn't appreciate my opinion of modern day music.  But we love each other in the Coffee Shop.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



It's OK MamaFox!  I love you even when you're wrong.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 30, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...



Thank you dear.  That's reassuring on the theory that I'm wrong more than I want to admit.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I hear ya. I can't afford it either, but I'm hanging in here as long as I can. And when I can't anymore due to the high prices, I will live in my van. I ain't budging from this area. I know it too well, know hiding spots to park, my docs are here, and this is where I will die if I can manage it.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 30, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  Now that the political conventions are over--today I think if I have to listen to one more political speech from anybody I will throw up--I thought I might alert ya'll that the world will end a week from tomorrow.
> ...


Politics are off limits here, guy. This is the respite from the madness.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


You're not wrong, Foxy. Any music recorder after Eric Clapton found his first gray hair sucks.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 30, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Pretty long lines for jobs in a lot of places in the U.S. too.  And our Brit friends who have posted in the Coffee Shop seem to do okay.  Every place has plusses and minuses.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 30, 2016)

Unbelievable ! Luke Aikins survived jumping 25.000 feet into a net, from a plane without a parachute.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 31, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Unbelievable ! Luke Aikins survived jumping 25.000 feet into a net, from a plane without a parachute.



If you want to see it :

Skydiver Luke Aikins Sets Record For Highest Jump Without Parachute


----------



## Gracie (Jul 31, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Unbelievable ! Luke Aikins survived jumping 25.000 feet into a net, from a plane without a parachute.
> ...


DAYUM!!!


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 31, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Unbelievable ! Luke Aikins survived jumping 25.000 feet into a net, from a plane without a parachute.
> ...



The only way I'm jumping out of a plane is if it's on fire!


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 31, 2016)

Happy Sunday, CS!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 31, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



And only then if the fire extinguishers don't work.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 31, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Happy Sunday, CS!



But Hombre just reminded me that it is two more Sundays until football.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 31, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Sunday, CS!
> ...



Tom Brady is suspended for a time (what is it?  four or five games?)


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 31, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Yup.  He lost his appeal.  So that makes drafting for the fantasy teams a bit more dicey.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 31, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I jumped out of a perfectly good airplane at 2500 feet about 30 years ago. But I had two parachutes, a main chute and a reserve.
I was expecting Aikins to miss the net and die, because he had to fly to the net using his arms and body.
A ridiculously dangerous thing to do.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 31, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



From what I read he's made over 18000 jumps.  He knows how to get where he wants to go when sky diving I guess.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 31, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I'm not jumping out of an airplane or anything else at any height unless as Chris says, that's the only way to live.  That's just not on my to do list.  If I joined the army or marines, I would not want to be a paratrooper.   And I just don't get those who do terribly dangerous things:  Aikins, Evil Knieval, knife throwing at real people acts, high wire acts without a net, etc.  Such people must have some kind of subconscious death wish.

Congrats on your jump though.  I DO understand people who do things like that for adventure and at least it isn't so terribly life threatening.  Our daughter did it too, but blessedly she didn't tell us until it was already done.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 31, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Parachuting is quite exhilarating. Mind you I only did the one jump. I hyped myself up and threw myself out of a perfectly good plane and looked up to see the parachute had opened ok, then I looked down and saw the fields below me like a patchwork quilt.
For a while nothing changed, and I  just hung in the sky with nothing under my feet. Then I noticed the fields were getting bigger. Eventually they started rushing up at me and I braced myself for the impact. But it still took me by surprise when the ground hit me in the feet. I had a hard landing because I came down on a runway, and I hit my head. But the crash helmet saved me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 31, 2016)

saveliberty could you give me that ballpark price again for a 3 foot retaining wall approximately 100 feet across our back yard?  It will be retaining a raised flower bed about four feet wide against a 20' concrete block wall across the back of our lot.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 31, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty could you give me that ballpark price again for a 3 foot retaining wall approximately 100 feet across our back yard?  It will be retaining a raised flower bed about four feet wide against a 20' concrete block wall across the back of our lot.



Probably about $3,000 for materials and $1,750 labor.  You can buy cheaper block, but they are seconds or at least lower compression block.  You will notice how the cheaper ones have flaking or small round pieces that fall  off easily?  That is the sign of poor quality block.  Pointless to spend all that labor cost and material costs only to have to rebuilding it down the road.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 31, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty could you give me that ballpark price again for a 3 foot retaining wall approximately 100 feet across our back yard?  It will be retaining a raised flower bed about four feet wide against a 20' concrete block wall across the back of our lot.
> ...



That's pretty much the range I've been finding on the internet.  Thanks friend.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 31, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



You are welcome, thanks for the opportunity to assist.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 31, 2016)

Been busy the last few days doing some major house cleaning, it needed it.  Right now I have two vacuum cleaners stripped down cause they needed major cleaning also including one where I have to order a brush bar belt from Bissell. They both have rinsable filters that were almost black, they're normally a bright blue, rinsed black water out of them for at least a minute.  All the filter casings and housings have been scrubbed out and the beater bars cleaned of the wife's long blond hair.........


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 31, 2016)

This is the last week of summer vacation for the little one.  She goes back to school on Friday.....why Friday?  I don't remember school starting on Fridays when I was a kid.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 1, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> This is the last week of summer vacation for the little one.  She goes back to school on Friday.....why Friday?  I don't remember school starting on Fridays when I was a kid.



And so early in August.  Whatever happened to school starting around Labor Day?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 1, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> And so early in August. Whatever happened to school starting around Labor Day?



A wise man once said... Follow the money... School corporations are big business these days... And it is a numbers game...


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 1, 2016)

Good morning everybody.  August 1 and since the monsoon rains are back, our mornings are crisp and cool.  Almost seems like we can detect that first bit of autumn in the air.  Life is good in Albuquerque and I wish the same for all of you wherever you are.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 1, 2016)

Some details on the whole hog my brother and I are tasked with roasting this weekend; the pig will be between 110 and 135 pounds.  Now, that's a big pig.  We're trying to convince the host, one of our oldest and dearest friends, to get four nice pork shoulders and let us smoke them instead.  The work would be halved and the pork shoulders would yield far more meat than a whole hog.  After we strip the meat from the carcass, a 120 pound pig might MIGHT yield 70 pounds of meat.  The rest is bone, sinew, skin and fat rendered off in the cooking process.

But the dramatic presentation of a big ol' pig rotating slowly on a spit is something the host just cannot do without.  So, Friday afternoon, I'll leave work early, pick up my brother and drive north to the party site.

Meanwhile Daisy the Mutt will luxuriate at the Big House under Mom's watchful eye.  While a walk in the park is not in her future that weekend, she'll sleep the contented sleep of a thoroughly pampered dog.

Did I tell you what happened last weekend?  I took Daisy out to the grocer.  It was a balmy 75 degrees.  I left the car windows open about two inches, enough for air to get in, but not wide enough for a hand to unlock the door and let her out.

I bought a loaf of bread, a gallon of milk, a pound of ground chuck, some bagels and a bag of chips.  It took all of 12 minutes.  But, when I got back to the car, an overly concerned family was surrounding it.  The mother exclaimed "She's panting!  She's covered in fur and you left her in a hot car!"

I wasn't gone that long and I left the windows cracked." I explained trying to calm her down.

"I took a picture of your license plate and sent it to the police!" she said.

"Look, lady.  This is the most spoiled dog in town.  And that puts her high in the running for most spoiled in the county.  I did not abuse this dog.  In fact, here in my shopping bag is a box of her favorite cookies."

"You'll be hearing from the cops!" she went on.

Apparently, it is legal for such maniacs to actually break the car window to allow a trapped pooch to breathe.  But I implore the good people of the USMB Coffee Shop, could I be an animal abuser?  Could I be so vile as to torture Daisy the Mutt?  Would I have been in the wrong if I suggested that this woman should go to hell?  I might have, but I don't want to risk seeing her again.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 1, 2016)

I am sorry Nosmo King, I did not read bacon in your entire post.  Might I suggest a small improvement?

Oh, and next time leave the keys with Daisy so she can get you a better parking spot while your gone.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 1, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> I am sorry Nosmo King, I did not read bacon in your entire post.  Might I suggest a small improvement?
> 
> Oh, and next time leave the keys with Daisy so she can get you a better parking spot while your gone.


When we stitch the pig closed, our 'sutures' go right through the bacon!  

And Daisy is a lousy driver!  She sometimes stands on my lap with her front paws on the wheel.  She NEVER uses the turn signals and always veers left of center if she should happen to spot a cat or a squirrel on the sidewalk,


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 1, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Some details on the whole hog my brother and I are tasked with roasting this weekend; the pig will be between 110 and 135 pounds.  Now, that's a big pig.  We're trying to convince the host, one of our oldest and dearest friends, to get four nice pork shoulders and let us smoke them instead.  The work would be halved and the pork shoulders would yield far more meat than a whole hog.  After we strip the meat from the carcass, a 120 pound pig might MIGHT yield 70 pounds of meat.  The rest is bone, sinew, skin and fat rendered off in the cooking process.
> 
> But the dramatic presentation of a big ol' pig rotating slowly on a spit is something the host just cannot do without.  So, Friday afternoon, I'll leave work early, pick up my brother and drive north to the party site.
> 
> ...



I do not for a minute believe you would ever intentionally put Daisy at risk.  But I can understand how people who don't know you would be concerned by a dog left in a car on a summer day.  And yes, in most states it is legal to break the windows to save a dog or child under such circumstances.  Where your neighbors were wrong was not accepting your explanation that you did not put her at risk.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 1, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Some details on the whole hog my brother and I are tasked with roasting this weekend; the pig will be between 110 and 135 pounds.  Now, that's a big pig.  We're trying to convince the host, one of our oldest and dearest friends, to get four nice pork shoulders and let us smoke them instead.  The work would be halved and the pork shoulders would yield far more meat than a whole hog.  After we strip the meat from the carcass, a 120 pound pig might MIGHT yield 70 pounds of meat.  The rest is bone, sinew, skin and fat rendered off in the cooking process.
> 
> But the dramatic presentation of a big ol' pig rotating slowly on a spit is something the host just cannot do without.  So, Friday afternoon, I'll leave work early, pick up my brother and drive north to the party site.
> 
> ...



I thought the biggest issue was not leaving a window open for air circulation?  

I've read about states having laws allowing people to forcibly open someone else's car or car window to save a pet.  I don't know how it works exactly; I would think there has to be some sort of measure for a person to decide a pet (or child, as Foxy pointed out) is in danger.  Simply seeing a dog panting is a bit thin IMO.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 1, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Some details on the whole hog my brother and I are tasked with roasting this weekend; the pig will be between 110 and 135 pounds.  Now, that's a big pig.  We're trying to convince the host, one of our oldest and dearest friends, to get four nice pork shoulders and let us smoke them instead.  The work would be halved and the pork shoulders would yield far more meat than a whole hog.  After we strip the meat from the carcass, a 120 pound pig might MIGHT yield 70 pounds of meat.  The rest is bone, sinew, skin and fat rendered off in the cooking process.
> ...


It was much hotter earlier in the afternoon.  But we went to the store at8:45 in the evening.  We had a summer thunderstorm around 7:00 and that scrubbed the heat away.  By the time we were at the store, it was only 75 according to the dash board thermometer.

The lady's claim of a hot car was outlandish.  Had she broken the window, what recourse would I have?


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 1, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Some details on the whole hog my brother and I are tasked with roasting this weekend; the pig will be between 110 and 135 pounds.  Now, that's a big pig.  We're trying to convince the host, one of our oldest and dearest friends, to get four nice pork shoulders and let us smoke them instead.  The work would be halved and the pork shoulders would yield far more meat than a whole hog.  After we strip the meat from the carcass, a 120 pound pig might MIGHT yield 70 pounds of meat.  The rest is bone, sinew, skin and fat rendered off in the cooking process.
> ...



Yes.  But even with a window cracked, after awhile the interior of a car can exceed 100 degrees and become pretty miserable if not life threatening.  But 10-15 minutes is probably not going to produce extreme discomfort, and will produce no discomfort if you park in the shade.  I watch our little mini doxie--staying with us on an extended visit while her owner undergoes many weeks of treatment out of state--who goes outside frequently to do her business and hunt lizards or just patrol the perimeter of the yard.  On hot summer days she intentionally stays in the shade.  She will actually find a spot of shade all the way across the yard and sits in it and barks until we come to the door, and then she makes a beeline for the door.  The rule of thumb is that if it is miserably warm or cold for us, then it is for them too.

But again I am confident you did not put Daisy at any risk.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 1, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


My wife would be like that lady if I didn't curb her fervency with rationality which I've had to do on a couple of occasions.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 1, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Would I have been in the wrong if I suggested that this woman should go to hell? I might have, but I don't want to risk seeing her again.



NK first I must congratulate you on your ability to sequester your outrage with these people. Most people have enough common sense and experience with animals to see when an animal is in distress. There are people looking for situations just like this to be the "Hero". Obviously this family was looking for undeserving acclamations.

As John Wayne said... "ya done well, Pilgrim"...


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 1, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I remember a line in Stephen King's THE SHINING concerning curbing a wife's fervency, but rather than 'curbing', the caretaker "corrected her".


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 1, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



The only horror movie I can truly appreciate.  Brilliantly conceived and crafted.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 1, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


High praise for Stanley Kubrick.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Aug 1, 2016)

For those that like utter perfection:


----------



## yiostheoy (Aug 1, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> My wife would be like that lady if I didn't curb her fervency with rationality which I've had to do on a couple of occasions.


I have found that if you bite them in the butt it curbs them nicely.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 1, 2016)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> For those that like utter perfection:


Robot porn?


----------



## Gracie (Aug 1, 2016)

It is almost 8pm and I still have not eaten a darn thing yet. Neither has MrG. The Dreaded Day has arrived. We got our 60 day notice to move. After 12 years...and stressing over this for almost 6 months...the D Day was today when I went to pay the rent.

I am overwhelmed, to say the least. And scared shitless. Almost 30 years of living in this area...it's over. Finished. Oh sure...me making light of it that we will live in the van and MrGs truck will be our storage all sounded like "meh. we can do this. No biggie". Until I started pulling down framed art, precious things I have had for upteen years, going thru my clothes so they are the basic minimums, MrG going thru his precious tools and choosing which he wants versus which he needs, my lounge chair that was Gracies to be sold, the wingback chair I have been dragging around with me for 35 years, my bed, my little things I dearly love...all going to a final yard sale then curbside as freebies and all that we own crammed in to his truck and he and I sleeping in my van with our two fur children. No kind dentist that will do what needs done and take payments because he has known us for years. No vet that will take care of Karma or Moki and take payments because we have been clients for years. No recliner to watch tv and soon..no internet for netflix.

60 days is not a long time. Hell, I have been hunting for almost 6 months now and still have not found anything we can afford. Unless we want to live in skid row. So 60 days is an eye blink. In 9 days, I get the cataract surgery. In 25 days, I go see the dermatologist to make sure the freezing of the pre cancerous things on my arms are healing. In 60 days..no roof. No shower. No tub. No kitchen. No address for mail. Just a 65 year old woman and a 70 year old man and a 12 year old rat terrier and a 11 year old yellow lab...living in a van being shooed off by police or sheriff to "move along".

I knew this day would come. But I prayed it wouldn't happen. It did.


----------



## Kat (Aug 2, 2016)

Gracie said:


> It is almost 8pm and I still have not eaten a darn thing yet. Neither has MrG. The Dreaded Day has arrived. We got our 60 day notice to move. After 12 years...and stressing over this for almost 6 months...the D Day was today when I went to pay the rent.
> 
> I am overwhelmed, to say the least. And scared shitless. Almost 30 years of living in this area...it's over. Finished. Oh sure...me making light of it that we will live in the van and MrGs truck will be our storage all sounded like "meh. we can do this. No biggie". Until I started pulling down framed art, precious things I have had for upteen years, going thru my clothes so they are the basic minimums, MrG going thru his precious tools and choosing which he wants versus which he needs, my lounge chair that was Gracies to be sold, the wingback chair I have been dragging around with me for 35 years, my bed, my little things I dearly love...all going to a final yard sale then curbside as freebies and all that we own crammed in to his truck and he and I sleeping in my van with our two fur children. No kind dentist that will do what needs done and take payments because he has known us for years. No vet that will take care of Karma or Moki and take payments because we have been clients for years. No recliner to watch tv and soon..no internet for netflix.
> 
> ...


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 2, 2016)

Gracie said:


> It is almost 8pm and I still have not eaten a darn thing yet. Neither has MrG. The Dreaded Day has arrived. We got our 60 day notice to move. After 12 years...and stressing over this for almost 6 months...the D Day was today when I went to pay the rent.
> 
> I am overwhelmed, to say the least. And scared shitless. Almost 30 years of living in this area...it's over. Finished. Oh sure...me making light of it that we will live in the van and MrGs truck will be our storage all sounded like "meh. we can do this. No biggie". Until I started pulling down framed art, precious things I have had for upteen years, going thru my clothes so they are the basic minimums, MrG going thru his precious tools and choosing which he wants versus which he needs, my lounge chair that was Gracies to be sold, the wingback chair I have been dragging around with me for 35 years, my bed, my little things I dearly love...all going to a final yard sale then curbside as freebies and all that we own crammed in to his truck and he and I sleeping in my van with our two fur children. No kind dentist that will do what needs done and take payments because he has known us for years. No vet that will take care of Karma or Moki and take payments because we have been clients for years. No recliner to watch tv and soon..no internet for netflix.
> 
> ...



I hope something unexpectedly comes up giving you a good place to go, Gracie!


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 2, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



That's hard to say.  I would leave my dog in the car for a few minutes under the conditions you are describing.  Your best bet would probably be to turn it into your insurance company if you have comprehensive insurance on your car with a full explanation and let them try to collect from the 'vandal'.  That seems kind of unlikely and of course you would have the $100 deductible or whatever.  You might do better in small claims court but it is uncertain what a judge would rule.  The lady would be in the wrong but probably would have some legal protection.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 2, 2016)

Gracie said:


> It is almost 8pm and I still have not eaten a darn thing yet. Neither has MrG. The Dreaded Day has arrived. We got our 60 day notice to move. After 12 years...and stressing over this for almost 6 months...the D Day was today when I went to pay the rent.
> 
> I am overwhelmed, to say the least. And scared shitless. Almost 30 years of living in this area...it's over. Finished. Oh sure...me making light of it that we will live in the van and MrGs truck will be our storage all sounded like "meh. we can do this. No biggie". Until I started pulling down framed art, precious things I have had for upteen years, going thru my clothes so they are the basic minimums, MrG going thru his precious tools and choosing which he wants versus which he needs, my lounge chair that was Gracies to be sold, the wingback chair I have been dragging around with me for 35 years, my bed, my little things I dearly love...all going to a final yard sale then curbside as freebies and all that we own crammed in to his truck and he and I sleeping in my van with our two fur children. No kind dentist that will do what needs done and take payments because he has known us for years. No vet that will take care of Karma or Moki and take payments because we have been clients for years. No recliner to watch tv and soon..no internet for netflix.
> 
> ...



It may be that your landlord will back off this as he has done before.  Or whoever buys the property will use it as rental property and you can stay there.  But you should go to the nearest human services or HUD office and find out what your options are.  You will be in my prayers.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 2, 2016)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> For those that like utter perfection:



Hey Gatsby.  Good to see you.  You haven't been here in like forever.  And your video is mesmerizing. I watched the whole thing.  Thanks for posting that.  I can't imagine the skill it would take to program a machine to do that.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 2, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I knew this day would come. But I prayed it wouldn't happen. It did.



I am really sorry to hear that. I live in fear of getting evicted myself. Although in my case I am fairly safe now.
But the house I live in was sold once before with me as a sitting tenant. However I survived that and my current landlords are reasonable. Maybe you could stay put until they send bailiffs, which would give you more time to find a place.
You could probably put your stuff in storage quite cheaply and find temporary accommodation. But the dogs are a problem, as some landlords don't allow pets.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 2, 2016)

Seems that there are a lot of us in the Coffee Shop who are in or are anticipating being in difficult transitions or situations of one sort or another.  Hombre and I are no exception.  And it does help to know people have your back even if it is just to understand and care.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 2, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Seems that there are a lot of us in the Coffee Shop who are in or are anticipating being in difficult transitions or situations of one sort or another.  Hombre and I are no exception.  And it does help to know people have your back even if it is just to understand and care.



I don't expect my nanny job to end for at least a couple of years and I still stress about what the hell I'm going to do with myself when it does.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 2, 2016)

I am happy to say that the problem has been resolved. The landlord is moving in himself but does not want to rent rooms to us. I guess he didn't want to hurt our feelings? The house is not for sale. (Got this from the neighbors who knew his parents that used to live here. They gave me the scoop).
Which is fine. He promised he would never ask me to move, but he also didn't know he would wind up with cancer either, be super sick all the time or even think we would stay put for so long. It will be 12 years in November that we have lived here. And we would have stayed longer too, if able.

However..this door has been shut...and another one opened. We are moving in with friends in Southern Calif. They own their home, so nobody will tell anyone to move. They are also ex roomies of MINE, when she was down and out before she married her childhood friend who is also our friend as well. So...they are renting a storage unit for the stuff that is in the garage and that will be my and MrGs room for now. Double car garage, I might add. BIG. She said once we get there, we will hang drapes or build a wall if MrG snores too loud for me, lol. And..I have my own little patio area in the back yard. She has lots of trees back there as well. It really is a lovely home and MrG and I will be quite comfortable. She knows we would not do it if we can't pay our own way, so we agreed at 500 per month for both of us, with utilities already paid. Flat fee of 500. Later on, she wants to build a she-shed for me cuz she knows how much I want one as my own bedroom. That will go in that fabulous back yard and will be all mine! With the storage unit she is getting, we are going to pay half..so that means we do not have to sell the things that are precious and sentimental to us. Once the garage is decorated and the she-shed built...our things are right there in the storage place..which happens to be located behind her house one block over! Tis a sign, I think. lol.
The dogs know them and love them, they know the dogs and love them. And we are all getting back together again just like before, but this time we are the roomies and she is the landlord which suits me fine. We all know the house rules because we all did it before. And MrG has her husband to go yard saling with now, so he will be out of the house more often. It is a senior community as well, so no kids! YAY!

I went to bed this morning at 4am, didn't eat anything, and was stressing big time. Today...I am packing what we want to keep, making a pile of stuff we don't want, and will get what we need like beds and such once we get there.

So all in all....prayers have been answered! We plan to move on October 2nd and if possible..maybe sooner.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 2, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I am happy to say that the problem has been resolved. The landlord is moving in himself but does not want to rent rooms to us. I guess he didn't want to hurt our feelings? The house is not for sale. (Got this from the neighbors who knew his parents that used to live here. They gave me the scoop).
> Which is fine. He promised he would never ask me to move, but he also didn't know he would wind up with cancer either, be super sick all the time or even think we would stay put for so long. It will be 12 years in November that we have lived here. And we would have stayed longer too, if able.
> 
> However..this door has been shut...and another one opened. We are moving in with friends in Southern Calif. They own their home, so nobody will tell anyone to move. They are also ex roomies of MINE, when she was down and out before she married her childhood friend who is also our friend as well. So...they are renting a storage unit for the stuff that is in the garage and that will be my and MrGs room for now. Double car garage, I might add. BIG. She said once we get there, we will hang drapes or build a wall if MrG snores too loud for me, lol. And..I have my own little patio area in the back yard. She has lots of trees back there as well. It really is a lovely home and MrG and I will be quite comfortable. She knows we would not do it if we can't pay our own way, so we agreed at 500 per month for both of us, with utilities already paid. Flat fee of 500. Later on, she wants to build a she-shed for me cuz she knows how much I want one as my own bedroom. That will go in that fabulous back yard and will be all mine! With the storage unit she is getting, we are going to pay half..so that means we do not have to sell the things that are precious and sentimental to us. Once the garage is decorated and the she-shed built...our things are right there in the storage place..which happens to be located behind her house one block over! Tis a sign, I think. lol.
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 2, 2016)

On a less stressful note, it's overcast, occasional periods of rain with temps in the high 70s and a good stiff breeze.  I have the house open for the first time in over a month, feels good.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 2, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I am happy to say that the problem has been resolved. The landlord is moving in himself but does not want to rent rooms to us. I guess he didn't want to hurt our feelings? The house is not for sale. (Got this from the neighbors who knew his parents that used to live here. They gave me the scoop).
> Which is fine. He promised he would never ask me to move, but he also didn't know he would wind up with cancer either, be super sick all the time or even think we would stay put for so long. It will be 12 years in November that we have lived here. And we would have stayed longer too, if able.
> 
> However..this door has been shut...and another one opened. We are moving in with friends in Southern Calif. They own their home, so nobody will tell anyone to move. They are also ex roomies of MINE, when she was down and out before she married her childhood friend who is also our friend as well. So...they are renting a storage unit for the stuff that is in the garage and that will be my and MrGs room for now. Double car garage, I might add. BIG. She said once we get there, we will hang drapes or build a wall if MrG snores too loud for me, lol. And..I have my own little patio area in the back yard. She has lots of trees back there as well. It really is a lovely home and MrG and I will be quite comfortable. She knows we would not do it if we can't pay our own way, so we agreed at 500 per month for both of us, with utilities already paid. Flat fee of 500. Later on, she wants to build a she-shed for me cuz she knows how much I want one as my own bedroom. That will go in that fabulous back yard and will be all mine! With the storage unit she is getting, we are going to pay half..so that means we do not have to sell the things that are precious and sentimental to us. Once the garage is decorated and the she-shed built...our things are right there in the storage place..which happens to be located behind her house one block over! Tis a sign, I think. lol.
> ...



So glad this seems to be working out well for you.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 3, 2016)

Made a late trip to Wally World, when I left the wind had died down, by the time I returned home it was still outside, the temp had jumped up to the low 80s and the humidity had only dropped down to 45%.  Even though it's only working at around 60% efficiency I closed up the house and turned the swamp coolers back on.......  
These trips are getting harder each time, more pain quicker so more rests as I'm shopping so it takes longer.  Such is life.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 3, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I am happy to say that the problem has been resolved. The landlord is moving in himself but does not want to rent rooms to us. I guess he didn't want to hurt our feelings? The house is not for sale. (Got this from the neighbors who knew his parents that used to live here. They gave me the scoop).
> Which is fine. He promised he would never ask me to move, but he also didn't know he would wind up with cancer either, be super sick all the time or even think we would stay put for so long. It will be 12 years in November that we have lived here. And we would have stayed longer too, if able.
> 
> However..this door has been shut...and another one opened. We are moving in with friends in Southern Calif. They own their home, so nobody will tell anyone to move. They are also ex roomies of MINE, when she was down and out before she married her childhood friend who is also our friend as well. So...they are renting a storage unit for the stuff that is in the garage and that will be my and MrGs room for now. Double car garage, I might add. BIG. She said once we get there, we will hang drapes or build a wall if MrG snores too loud for me, lol. And..I have my own little patio area in the back yard. She has lots of trees back there as well. It really is a lovely home and MrG and I will be quite comfortable. She knows we would not do it if we can't pay our own way, so we agreed at 500 per month for both of us, with utilities already paid. Flat fee of 500. Later on, she wants to build a she-shed for me cuz she knows how much I want one as my own bedroom. That will go in that fabulous back yard and will be all mine! With the storage unit she is getting, we are going to pay half..so that means we do not have to sell the things that are precious and sentimental to us. Once the garage is decorated and the she-shed built...our things are right there in the storage place..which happens to be located behind her house one block over! Tis a sign, I think. lol.
> ...



Geez, answered prayer and I didn't even have time to get you two back on the vigil list.   But glad it is working out.  We'll hope for a smooth and trouble free transition just the same.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 3, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Made a late trip to Wally World, when I left the wind had died down, by the time I returned home it was still outside, the temp had jumped up to the low 80s and the humidity had only dropped down to 45%.  Even though it's only working at around 60% efficiency I closed up the house and turned the swamp coolers back on.......
> These trips are getting harder each time, more pain quicker so more rests as I'm shopping so it takes longer.  Such is life.......



I do understand what you are saying.  It doesn't get easier.  But we learn to cope.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 3, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
TK, and TK's grandma,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Sixfoot's bad back,
Rod, GW's partner,
IamwhatIseem's bad hip,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Kat, Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Sherry's son and his European tour group,
Boedicca's Dad,
Pogo's aunt,
BigBlackDog and Mrs. BBD in the loss of their beloved Jingles.
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in their transition,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And thinking of 
And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, 007, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.

Mount Roraima


----------



## Gracie (Aug 3, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I am happy to say that the problem has been resolved. The landlord is moving in himself but does not want to rent rooms to us. I guess he didn't want to hurt our feelings? The house is not for sale. (Got this from the neighbors who knew his parents that used to live here. They gave me the scoop).
> ...


We are still on the low income waiting list, so our plan is to live with our friends, help out the best we can, and stay there until a unit comes up available and we are called. Then we will just move back home to my beloved ocean.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 3, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > My mother's sister, the last survivor of that generation, is in ER with what so far looks like a mild stroke.  I'll be traveling down there tomorrow and visit her in hospital Friday.  Prayers much appreciated.
> ...



Just to follow up, I took a few days, zipped down there and before I arrived my aunt had simply sprung back to normal, perfectly lucid and walking around.  She has full memory of being unable to write her word puzzles and coming up with words that don't exist (what, that's a problem?) and self-assessed that she had a mini-stroke or -- something else with a three-letter acronym I can't recall, but shook it off like a cold and is back home by now with no apparent effects.  While in hospital the attending doc pronounced her the "best looking blood work I've seen all day".  So I told her I dropped in early for her birthday and she declared flatly, "I'm going for a hundred!".  Three more years, I say she gets there.

Y'all are efficient wit deze here prayers I must say.    So Foxy, take my aunt off the list afore she gets insulted and assign the energy elsewhere where needed, like Gracie's transition.  And thank you.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 3, 2016)

While there I went full photographer on the house we have for sale and set up a new real estate agent who takes over today.  She seems to be on the ball and I feel very good about her.  A very productive trip.  Now I've got friends up from N'awlins visiting and off to meet them in a few minutes.  Work work work.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 3, 2016)

Things seem to be going well in the Coffee Shop, maybe we should buy a lottery ticket or some really cheap cookies for a buck.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 3, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



WTG to your Auntie Pogo.  The three letter acronym was probably a TIA.  My aunt here in Albuquerque has had them too and they are major scary but usually pass quickly with no lasting damage.  They change their meds to keep them from reoccuring.  But so happy she's doing well.  How is Pat doing now?


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 3, 2016)

Pogo said:


> While there I went full photographer on the house we have for sale and set up a new real estate agent who takes over today.  She seems to be on the ball and I feel very good about her.  A very productive trip.  Now I've got friends up from N'awlins visiting and off to meet them in a few minutes.  Work work work.



Are you leaving your beloved North Carolina?


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 3, 2016)

Pogo said:


> While there I went full photographer on the house we have for sale and set up a new real estate agent who takes over today.  She seems to be on the ball and I feel very good about her.  A very productive trip.  Now I've got friends up from N'awlins visiting and off to meet them in a few minutes.  Work work work.


That's what ya get for having friends.   





Oh wait!    










Never mind.......


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 3, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> The three letter acronym was probably a TIA.



Is TIA anything like the CRS I am afflicted with?


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 3, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I am happy to say that the problem has been resolved. The landlord is moving in himself but does not want to rent rooms to us. I guess he didn't want to hurt our feelings? The house is not for sale. (Got this from the neighbors who knew his parents that used to live here. They gave me the scoop).
> Which is fine. He promised he would never ask me to move, but he also didn't know he would wind up with cancer either, be super sick all the time or even think we would stay put for so long. It will be 12 years in November that we have lived here. And we would have stayed longer too, if able.
> 
> However..this door has been shut...and another one opened. We are moving in with friends in Southern Calif. They own their home, so nobody will tell anyone to move. They are also ex roomies of MINE, when she was down and out before she married her childhood friend who is also our friend as well. So...they are renting a storage unit for the stuff that is in the garage and that will be my and MrGs room for now. Double car garage, I might add. BIG. She said once we get there, we will hang drapes or build a wall if MrG snores too loud for me, lol. And..I have my own little patio area in the back yard. She has lots of trees back there as well. It really is a lovely home and MrG and I will be quite comfortable. She knows we would not do it if we can't pay our own way, so we agreed at 500 per month for both of us, with utilities already paid. Flat fee of 500. Later on, she wants to build a she-shed for me cuz she knows how much I want one as my own bedroom. That will go in that fabulous back yard and will be all mine! With the storage unit she is getting, we are going to pay half..so that means we do not have to sell the things that are precious and sentimental to us. Once the garage is decorated and the she-shed built...our things are right there in the storage place..which happens to be located behind her house one block over! Tis a sign, I think. lol.
> ...



That must be a big relief.  I was going to say that you should look into senior housing programs in your area.  Hope your new place works out well for you, Gracie.    That is great news!


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 3, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > The three letter acronym was probably a TIA.
> ...



LOL.  Not exactly.  A whole bunch of us 'old timers' are afflicted with CRS but will never have a TIA.

Transient ischemic attack (TIA, Mini-Stroke): A neurological event with the signs and symptoms of a stroke, but which go away within a short period of time. Also called a mini-stroke, a TIA is due to a temporary lack of adequate blood and oxygen (ischemia) to the brain. This is often caused by the narrowing (or, less often, ulceration) of the carotid arteries (the major arteries in the neck that supply blood to the brain).

TIAs typically last 2 to 30 minutes and can produce problems with vision,dizziness, weakness or trouble speaking​
It is necessary to provide treatment right away--and they are scary enough that just about everybody does seek immediate treatment or their loved ones do that for them--as these often precede a real stroke.  With immediately treatment though, the big stroke is far less likely to happen.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Pogo (Aug 3, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



TIA does sound familiar, I guess that was it, thanks Foxy.  Pat's getting along although having nagging lung problems that are concerning me.  I just ordered her a nebulizer which may help, and I'm trying to get her a laptop so she can at least connect to a few things without having to lumber over to her old desktop.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 3, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > While there I went full photographer on the house we have for sale and set up a new real estate agent who takes over today.  She seems to be on the ball and I feel very good about her.  A very productive trip.  Now I've got friends up from N'awlins visiting and off to meet them in a few minutes.  Work work work.
> ...



Just for the trip, did that last week/weekend.  I'm back now.

Got me a good strong car wash in Alabama with a 25 degree temp drop on the way.  We've had some torrential downpours lately and they've followed here the last couple of days in the mountains where it doesn't usually happen.  Had a nice early lunch with my N'awlins friends who are on their way to PEI.  Nice vacation for them.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 3, 2016)

Thought the neighborhood ended up in decent hands, may now have to revise my estimation of at least one of new neighbors...but first a side event. Old man shot his druggie son dead about six blocks from here week ago.....now back to main story. 
House behind us where guy died went to a person working for same govt agency who knew the old neighbor but claims he did not know he was buying his house....dont see a lot of him, seems ok but so did the guy who moed in next to us.
It's Mon morning 4am and I here a voice and noise emanating from just outside master bath window. Stroll over and have a look and someone is moving the plastic bin we store winter covers for patio furniture and looking around behind it. Its neighbor but I didnt recognize him at first. Go out the front door all quiet come up behind him and ask wtf he's doing. He apologizes, ID's himself and claims he's looking for his dog, which is way to big to hide behind that bin. Forget what I said, go back inside and join the wife who is now awake in watching to see what happens next from the shadows,,,,he proceeds to pace out back and side yards and the other new neighbors yard and the guy across the streets yard and entering and exiting his house multiple times talking loudly to himself it seems. 
Finally get dressed go out if he needs some sort of assistance....I find him staring down the line of lilacs. he says there is a tunnel in there and a bunker by his house and he can see the ground moving as people go thru the tunnel. Whole time he is sweating profusely. I dont see or hear anything. He disappears across the street for awhile comes back and says they got away over that guys fence and cops will be by shortly.  Sure enough they were and immediately left after telling him he's crazy without using the term. All the while I was hoping they would say "hey fine citizen lets go inside and make sure you are safe" and find out what the hell kind of drugs he was on.
Only other explanation is he's vet with ptsd.....Dont know the guy well enough that he would open up and tell me what the real scoop is over a beer which leaves me watching and waiting ........and inspecting the back yard every night in case he was up to something


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 4, 2016)

Manonthestreet said:


> Thought the neighborhood ended up in decent hands, may now have to revise my estimation of at least one of new neighbors...but first a side event. Old man shot his druggie son dead about six blocks from here week ago.....now back to main story.
> House behind us where guy died went to a person working for same govt agency who knew the old neighbor but claims he did not know he was buying his house....dont see a lot of him, seems ok but so did the guy who moed in next to us.
> It's Mon morning 4am and I here a voice and noise emanating from just outside master bath window. Stroll over and have a look and someone is moving the plastic bin we store winter covers for patio furniture and looking around behind it. Its neighbor but I didnt recognize him at first. Go out the front door all quiet come up behind him and ask wtf he's doing. He apologizes, ID's himself and claims he's looking for his dog, which is way to big to hide behind that bin. Forget what I said, go back inside and join the wife who is now awake in watching to see what happens next from the shadows,,,,he proceeds to pace out back and side yards and the other new neighbors yard and the guy across the streets yard and entering and exiting his house multiple times talking loudly to himself it seems.
> Finally get dressed go out if he needs some sort of assistance....I find him staring down the line of lilacs. he says there is a tunnel in there and a bunker by his house and he can see the ground moving as people go thru the tunnel. Whole time he is sweating profusely. I dont see or hear anything. He disappears across the street for awhile comes back and says they got away over that guys fence and cops will be by shortly.  Sure enough they were and immediately left after telling him he's crazy without using the term. All the while I was hoping they would say "hey fine citizen lets go inside and make sure you are safe" and find out what the hell kind of drugs he was on.
> Only other explanation is he's vet with ptsd.....Dont know the guy well enough that he would open up and tell me what the real scoop is over a beer which leaves me watching and waiting ........and inspecting the back yard every night in case he was up to something



You definitely live in an interesting neighborhood MOTS.  I think I would consider moving.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 4, 2016)

[rQUOTE="Foxfyre, post: 14940710, member: 6847"]





Manonthestreet said:


> Thought the neighborhood ended up in decent hands, may now have to revise my estimation of at least one of new neighbors...but first a side event. Old man shot his druggie son dead about six blocks from here week ago.....now back to main story.
> House behind us where guy died went to a person working for same govt agency who knew the old neighbor but claims he did not know he was buying his house....dont see a lot of him, seems ok but so did the guy who moed in next to us.
> It's Mon morning 4am and I here a voice and noise emanating from just outside master bath window. Stroll over and have a look and someone is moving the plastic bin we store winter covers for patio furniture and looking around behind it. Its neighbor but I didnt recognize him at first. Go out the front door all quiet come up behind him and ask wtf he's doing. He apologizes, ID's himself and claims he's looking for his dog, which is way to big to hide behind that bin. Forget what I said, go back inside and join the wife who is now awake in watching to see what happens next from the shadows,,,,he proceeds to pace out back and side yards and the other new neighbors yard and the guy across the streets yard and entering and exiting his house multiple times talking loudly to himself it seems.
> Finally get dressed go out if he needs some sort of assistance....I find him staring down the line of lilacs. he says there is a tunnel in there and a bunker by his house and he can see the ground moving as people go thru the tunnel. Whole time he is sweating profusely. I dont see or hear anything. He disappears across the street for awhile comes back and says they got away over that guys fence and cops will be by shortly.  Sure enough they were and immediately left after telling him he's crazy without using the term. All the while I was hoping they would say "hey fine citizen lets go inside and make sure you are safe" and find out what the hell kind of drugs he was on.
> Only other explanation is he's vet with ptsd.....Dont know the guy well enough that he would open up and tell me what the real scoop is over a beer which leaves me watching and waiting ........and inspecting the back yard every night in case he was up to something



You definitely live in an interesting neighborhood MOTS.  I think I would consider moving.[/QUOTE]

I lived in a bed sitting room twenty three years ago. In the flat above me was a bag snatcher who used to throw empty handbags out of his window. There were three handbags in the garden.
In another flat was a car thief who left stolen cars in the street outside. One night there was an armed police raid and they took the car thief away. He had a shotgun which I saw the police carry out of the house.
On another occasion a girl attempted to move into the room next to mine and in between van loads someone kicked down her door and took the stuff she had moved in. They must have waited for me to go out to the shops before the robbery, because I heard nothing until the police knocked on my door. I entered and exited through a back door so I did not see the broken door until I opened my door for the police.

I subsequently moved to my present flat which I have lived in for 23 years. I had some problems with previous neighbours here, but nothing like at my last accommodation. But those neighbours have left. Now there are two old lady's living above and below me, and I get on well with them.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 4, 2016)

Morning all

cuteness alert !


----------



## peach174 (Aug 4, 2016)

HI all !

Sorry I have not been on the board for a while.
Been very busy with lots of things going on right now.
I have not even had much time to even get my email let alone posting on the board. 

We are really enjoying our new air conditioner and walk in tub.
It's amazing how well the 10 types of Jacuzzi massages work and how fast that you can take a shower. The micro bubbles work exceedingly well. It's great for both our out feet.

Plus I have my nose in a series of books with 9 volumes.
I'm on book 7 right now. 

Everyone have a great weekend.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 5, 2016)

peach174 said:


> HI all !
> 
> Sorry I have not been on the board for a while.
> Been very busy with lots of things going on right now.
> ...



You've been missed Peach but you said you would be really busy this summer.  I envy you that tub.  Will be happy when you can drop in often again.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 5, 2016)

Good morning all.  We had a good rain last night and the morning is sunny but cool enough to have doors and windows open.  As Ringel said, that is really pleasant after being sealed off against the heat so long.  Possible more rain today.  I will be doing some touch up housecleaning today in advance of the arrival of house guests tomorrow.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 5, 2016)

The little one is back in school.  Last year when school was starting I drew her a big SpongeBob to put on her door that says Back To School, this year I did the same thing but drew Oh from the movie Home (her current favorite which she watched multiple times a week).

I finally got a response from the school I'm trying to enter and they say I can take the Anatomy & Physiology class at another school close to me, I just need to wait until I've been at their school for at least a semester first.  I figure it will end up costing me about $1000 to do that, but considering almost all my costs for the main school are likely to be covered by the grants I'm eligible for, that's still cheaper than my second option.

Speaking of those grants, I can't get them until I provide a letter from the IRS that says I didn't file taxes last year.  I still haven't gotten that yet and I don't know when I will.  I sent the IRS a form through the mail a while ago (since their online and phone options didn't function) but I have to wait on them sending me back the letter.  Unfortunately, if I don't get that letter to the school by the 25th, I can't get financial aid.  I don't think I want to wait until the next semester, in Spring, to start school, so I've got less than 3 weeks to get that letter and send it off.

I'm going to try and get a hold of my advisor and register for classes, probably on Monday (I don't think the school offices are open on Fridays), and hope that my non-filer letter comes soon and that, assuming that part works out, I don't have any trouble taking the A&P classes at another school next year.  

They certainly could make this process easier!


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 5, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> The little one is back in school.  Last year when school was starting I drew her a big SpongeBob to put on her door that says Back To School, this year I did the same thing but drew Oh from the movie Home (her current favorite which she watched multiple times a week).
> 
> I finally got a response from the school I'm trying to enter and they say I can take the Anatomy & Physiology class at another school close to me, I just need to wait until I've been at their school for at least a semester first.  I figure it will end up costing me about $1000 to do that, but considering almost all my costs for the main school are likely to be covered by the grants I'm eligible for, that's still cheaper than my second option.
> 
> ...



The red tape to negotiate almost any government program is frustrating and sometimes mind boggling.  Hombre needed to get a handicapped placard as his arthritic and eventually to be replaced hip has been giving him fits at time and walking long distances is not in the cards for him most days anymore.  Getting the right paperwork from our family doctor was complicated enough--she filled it out incorrectly twice--but the wait at the DMV was like four hours.  We could have sped up the process by going to the privately owned and run DMV Express nearer to home but it would have cost us $27 there while the state run DMV placard was free.  And he watches his pennies.  

I recently explored the possibility of taking some on line college courses recently and I agree. . .the process is complicated, time consuming, and frustrating and if the federal government is involved, regardless of which party is in power, it is even more so.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 5, 2016)

Good Friday everyone.    There's a beautiful river called the Mattaponi near my old home town that is considered one of the wildest, cleanest, and most beautiful on the East Coast.  I once nearly hit a deer in mid-stream while water skiing!


A few images and a brief instrumental I wrote that was inspired by the place.  Hope you like. 





















A Day On The Mattaponi by user183852791


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 5, 2016)

I have been an Honorary River Rat most of my life, so I really appreciate the beautiful photographs and the composition is exquisite...


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 5, 2016)

WelfareQueen said:


> Good Friday everyone.    There's a beautiful river called the Mattaponi near my old home town that is considered one of the wildest, cleanest, and most beautiful on the East Coast.  I once nearly hit a deer in mid-stream while water skiing!
> 
> 
> A few images and a brief instrumental I wrote that was inspired by the place.  Hope you like.
> ...



Beautiful WQ.  Both the instrumentation and the photos.  I could surely see that track in a Youtube video of travels along the Mattaponi.  

I dub thee the Court Composer for the Coffee Shop!


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 5, 2016)

Manonthestreet said:


> Thought the neighborhood ended up in decent hands, may now have to revise my estimation of at least one of new neighbors...but first a side event. Old man shot his druggie son dead about six blocks from here week ago.....now back to main story.
> House behind us where guy died went to a person working for same govt agency who knew the old neighbor but claims he did not know he was buying his house....dont see a lot of him, seems ok but so did the guy who moed in next to us.
> It's Mon morning 4am and I here a voice and noise emanating from just outside master bath window. Stroll over and have a look and someone is moving the plastic bin we store winter covers for patio furniture and looking around behind it. Its neighbor but I didnt recognize him at first. Go out the front door all quiet come up behind him and ask wtf he's doing. He apologizes, ID's himself and claims he's looking for his dog, which is way to big to hide behind that bin. Forget what I said, go back inside and join the wife who is now awake in watching to see what happens next from the shadows,,,,he proceeds to pace out back and side yards and the other new neighbors yard and the guy across the streets yard and entering and exiting his house multiple times talking loudly to himself it seems.
> Finally get dressed go out if he needs some sort of assistance....I find him staring down the line of lilacs. he says there is a tunnel in there and a bunker by his house and he can see the ground moving as people go thru the tunnel. Whole time he is sweating profusely. I dont see or hear anything. He disappears across the street for awhile comes back and says they got away over that guys fence and cops will be by shortly.  Sure enough they were and immediately left after telling him he's crazy without using the term. All the while I was hoping they would say "hey fine citizen lets go inside and make sure you are safe" and find out what the hell kind of drugs he was on.
> Only other explanation is he's vet with ptsd.....Dont know the guy well enough that he would open up and tell me what the real scoop is over a beer which leaves me watching and waiting ........and inspecting the back yard every night in case he was up to something


Maybe he's related to John Nash.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 5, 2016)

WelfareQueen said:


> Good Friday everyone.    There's a beautiful river called the Mattaponi near my old home town that is considered one of the wildest, cleanest, and most beautiful on the East Coast.  I once nearly hit a deer in mid-stream while water skiing!
> 
> 
> A few images and a brief instrumental I wrote that was inspired by the place.  Hope you like.
> ...


I've been over that river a few times.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 5, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> The little one is back in school.  Last year when school was starting I drew her a big SpongeBob to put on her door that says Back To School, this year I did the same thing but drew Oh from the movie Home (her current favorite which she watched multiple times a week).
> 
> I finally got a response from the school I'm trying to enter and they say I can take the Anatomy & Physiology class at another school close to me, I just need to wait until I've been at their school for at least a semester first.  I figure it will end up costing me about $1000 to do that, but considering almost all my costs for the main school are likely to be covered by the grants I'm eligible for, that's still cheaper than my second option.
> 
> ...



Why do you need anatomy or physiology to  be a computer tech?  Or are you looking at being a medical tech?


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 5, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > The little one is back in school.  Last year when school was starting I drew her a big SpongeBob to put on her door that says Back To School, this year I did the same thing but drew Oh from the movie Home (her current favorite which she watched multiple times a week).
> ...



I'm trying to do medical, mostly clerical stuff.  I looked at computer programming for a while but decided it bored me too much in combination with it being a field with too much risk.  Medicine might also bore me, but it seems more likely I'll be able to both get and keep a job, particularly with a 2 year degree.  With programming, while I could potentially make a lot more money, I've heard it is much more likely to have your job outsourced or made obsolete.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 5, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Pretty much anything medical related these days will almost guarantee you a job, if one is young enough and not squeamish I'd highly recommend a 4 year nursing degree to start, you will be guaranteed a job almost anywhere you want to work.  A two year nursing degree has the same job guarantee but doesn't pay as well.  

Top 10 In-Demand Healthcare Occupations

Medical Careers in High Demand


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 5, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I don't know if I want to have the responsibility of nursing.  I don't think I would handle potentially having people's lives in my hands that well.  I'd also probably have to do a decent amount of on campus schooling.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 5, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Not all of it is nursing, there are a number of support jobs that are in high demand.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 5, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I'm on linked in and also get e-mails with local jobs.  And there is are always openings for people to work in healthcare facilities in roles that are not doctors, nurses, etc. including a lot of clerical openings.  Computer and typing skills would be a huge plus--I still don't see why you would need to take anatomy or physiology for a clerical job but maybe things have changed since my hospital years.  I don't see those jobs ever becoming automated.  You might look into doing some volunteer work while the little one is in school too--hospitals need volunteers to transport patients, run in house errands for medical staff, etc. and that could go a long way to qualifying as experience.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 5, 2016)

Anybody heard from Gallant Warrior lately?  He hasn't posted in the CS for awhile and that's not like him.

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Sixfoot's bad back,
Rod, GW's partner,
IamwhatIseem's bad hip,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Kat, Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Boedicca's Dad,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in their transition,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, 007, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.

Bali Indonesia rice terraces:


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 5, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I'm not going for a specialized certificate or anything like that, the program is a Healthcare Management Technology degree.  Other schools have pretty much the same thing with slightly different names.  It will give me experience/knowledge of medical terminology, coding, insurance, healthcare finance, etc..  I was convinced that having an associate's would be better than just getting a billing/coding certificate.  This will hopefully give me a few options in looking for a job : billing and coding, transcription, or health information technician (which I believe involves checking charts and creating reports).  And of course it's at least possible I could use these courses to go on to a bachelor's at some point.  

Until I get a license and car, doing any sort of work, volunteer or otherwise, almost has to be from home.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 6, 2016)

My employer has brought in a partner who will run daily operations.  The switch over is official a week from this coming Monday.  Normally some management shake ups, so I am waiting for my briefing.  Change can be good, but some upheaval is also part of it.  I am concerned two of my salespersons may just retire.

Probably will be less available online for awhile.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 6, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> My employer has brought in a partner who will run daily operations.  The switch over is official a week from this coming Monday.  Normally some management shake ups, so I am waiting for my briefing.  Change can be good, but some upheaval is also part of it.  I am concerned two of my salespersons may just retire.
> 
> Probably will be less available online for awhile.



You will be missed so hurry back, but hope the job situation works out well.  Every time places I have worked for have changed management I was eventually out of a job--not because I was laid off but because I was working straight commission and the work just dried up due to gross mismanagement from the top.  Once I said to heck with it and Hombre and I started our own business, we didn't have that problem.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 6, 2016)

I am one of the two positions that usually gets "changed".  I will be quite honored if they keep me, but getting put back in sales is a more likely outcome.  I am the youngest and highest producer with the local flavor element.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 6, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> I am one of the two positions that usually gets "changed".  I will be quite honored if they keep me, but getting put back in sales is a more likely outcome.  I am the youngest and highest producer with the local flavor element.



So you could be out of the management slot?  Well working two jobs that might be more satisfying.  Management can be super stressful especially if you're working commission and the extra responsibility cuts into your earning power.   Or even if it doesn't.  Been there.  Done that.  So again will hope for the best possible outcome for you.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 6, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I am one of the two positions that usually gets "changed".  I will be quite honored if they keep me, but getting put back in sales is a more likely outcome.  I am the youngest and highest producer with the local flavor element.
> ...



Basically, I am the manager whether I have the title or not.  Everyone comes to me when something goes wrong.  I doubt that will change.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 6, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



That's the price you pay for being effective.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 6, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> I am one of the two positions that usually gets "changed". I will be quite honored if they keep me, but getting put back in sales is a more likely outcome. I am the youngest and highest producer with the local flavor element.



Keep your sense of humor, SL...



Foxfyre said:


> That's the price you pay for being effective.



Amen and pass the collection plate...


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Aug 7, 2016)

I haven't been in here as much as I should, so I didn't realize GW is MIA. Hope all is well and he is just busy prepping for winter and taking care of his goats.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 7, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I haven't been in here as much as I should, so I didn't realize GW is MIA. Hope all is well and he is just busy prepping for winter and taking care of his goats.



Well you have a lot on your plate too Gracie.  I don't think the Coffee Shop on anywhere else on the internet should be anybody's first priority.  On the other hand I do miss and wonder about and/or worry about those who suddenly are gone and I don't know why.  And I sure enjoy touching bases with those who post here regularly and those who just drop in now and then.  It's funny how you make a connection with folks in an environment like this and their personalities somehow make it onto the computer page.  And we honestly do come to care about each other even if it is sometimes less intense than those we deal with in real life.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 7, 2016)

Everybody must be out and about today or sleeping in.  We're getting ready to take our house guests to Old Town for shopping and maybe dinner later.  Hope all are having a pleasant Sunday.  Will likely check in tonight sometime.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 7, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Everybody must be out and about today or sleeping in.  We're getting ready to take our house guests to Old Town for shopping and maybe dinner later.  Hope all are having a pleasant Sunday.  Will likely check in tonight sometime.


Slept in late, didn't get out of bed till 10:15 this morning........ and even then didn't want to get up.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 7, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't been in here as much as I should, so I didn't realize GW is MIA. Hope all is well and he is just busy prepping for winter and taking care of his goats.
> ...



Yea , I have lost touch with many people over the years that posted on other forums. In the good old, bad old days not long after 9/11  when the WTC came down,   I was a screaming banshee all over the internet, and I was usually drunk, using bad language. The main forum I was on then allowed that kind of posting but it is now closed down. I miss those people.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 7, 2016)

Well, the Pig Roast was a rousing success!  First, the weather report: it was a perfect day!  Low 80s without a hint of humidity.  A light breeze from the northwest cooled us all day long while just puffy cumulus clouds floated by.  Next, attendance.  There were somewhere about 90 to 100 cheerful, happy folks there.  A little acoustic band; fiddle, guitar, stand up bass and a modest drum kit played cover songs and they were fantastic!

And finally, The Pig.  One hundred five pounder that we tied to the spit Friday evening and put to the fire at 9:30 Saturday morning.  By 5:00 that afternoon, it was off the spit and carved into sandwich sized slices.

The unofficial theme of the weekend has been 'let the kids do it'.  As all the responsible adults are now in our late 50s to mid 60s, we finally decided that the heavy lifting; assembling the dining canopies, setting the tables under them, carrying to pig, and generally schlepping and toting would be better tended by the array of strapping twenty year old children rather than ourselves.

Thank God!  This was the pay off I've been waiting for for the past forty five years.  All I had to do was actually tie the ties that secured the pig and then carve the meat from the carcass.  If I wanted a cold beverage, I summoned one of the kids.  If I needed a tool or have a table moved or had to arrange something like the propane cookers to boil the eight dozen ears of sweet corn, I had one of the kids do it.  Then I sat back, visited with my old friends, ate more than I should have and enjoyed the day as an elder statesman.


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 7, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Puget Sound Energy is one of the most expensive energy companies around and our city keeps raising taxes on our utilities rather than bring things to a vote before the people which would raise our property taxes instead.  At least we can deduct our property taxes from our income taxes.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 7, 2016)

Happy Sunday, coffee shop peeps!    I went shopping today, so it's been a good day.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 7, 2016)

Dang ! I tried to turn my computer off three quarters of an hour ago, but windows ten did a huge update that only just finished.. Now the computer takes ages to start up.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 7, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Dang ! I tried to turn my computer off three quarters of an hour ago, but windows ten did a huge update that only just finished.. Now the computer takes ages to start up.



I'm still using Windows 8.1.  Screw Windows 10!!


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 7, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Dang ! I tried to turn my computer off three quarters of an hour ago, but windows ten did a huge update that only just finished.. Now the computer takes ages to start up.
> ...


 
I was using windows 7 but I gave in to the pressure from Microsoft to upgrade. Mind you windows 10 is OK.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 7, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I'm good with Windows 8.  I'm sick and tired of them trying to force us to upgrade all the time.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 7, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Ha ! Windows 10 wants me to talk to it, but its out of luck because I don't have a microphone.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 7, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Dang ! I tried to turn my computer off three quarters of an hour ago, but windows ten did a huge update that only just finished.. Now the computer takes ages to start up.


The initial Win 10 bootup (after installing on your system) takes quite a while due to all the self configuration it's doing.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 7, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...


Sounds like the DC metro area, high cost of living.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 7, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Everybody must be out and about today or sleeping in.  We're getting ready to take our house guests to Old Town for shopping and maybe dinner later.  Hope all are having a pleasant Sunday.  Will likely check in tonight sometime.


I didn't sleep in. I have been running non stop all day and just said ENOUGH. I have like 16 ads running on CL with stuff for sale. People that came to look at the free stuff wound up going thru EVERYTHING, so we had to pull it all out of the shed and on to a tarp in the back yard, plus the furniture I crammed in the patio room that is for sale. Overall....the BOUGHT stuff as well as got the free stuff. Then they had no room in their cars or trucks and had to call friends, who also rummaged around and bought a shit load of stuff.  We made a HUGE dent and some bucks as well. Almost enough to pay for the Uhaul!

Then my friend called and said she and her husband decided NOT to put us in the garage. Instead, they moved out of the "bonus room" and in to the master bedroom and we will be getting the bonus room....which is HUGE. And has its own bathroom, AND has a door leading right outside to the back yard for easy access for the dogs!! WOOT!! I am beginning to get excited now. And happier!

But I am POOPED!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 7, 2016)

Long day with our younger and more energetic house guests.  They'll be here one more day instead of leaving tomorrow as was the initial plan.  So it's to the top of the mountain in the morning and we'll see how the rest of the day will go.  Enjoying their company very much but all this was so much easier 20 years ago.

Good night Darlinks.  I hope all sleep well.  And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Sixfoot's bad back,
Rod, GW's partner,
IamwhatIseem's bad hip,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Kat, Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Boedicca's Dad,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in their transition,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, 007, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.

California sunset:


----------



## Gracie (Aug 8, 2016)

Change of plans on this end. Yes, we are still going to our friends, but no uhaul, no tow dolly for MrGs truck. Instead, we are selling EVERYTHING. Kitchenware, drapes, wall art, knick knacks, lamps, my recliner, dressers...everything. Except what bins will fit in MrGs truck and in my van. Which essentially means our tvs, pcs, clothing, and what little sentimental things we love too much to get rid of, and his tools. I also plan to mail boxes of stuff to our friend and let the post office do the delivering. My sister in law gets stuff I give her free but she has to pay shipping and the most she has ever had to pay was 26 bucks for a goodly sized box. So....4 boxes will cost me 100 bucks. Beats almost 400 bucks for a truck and stuff we can always replace. 

We figure...new house, new location, new stuff. Buy it as we need it mentality. And it makes me feel so much better because that drive scares the hell out of me with two old people puttering through LA with an old man driving a big truck while pulling a little truck with me in the lead in the van. LA is a pain in the ass and all those loopy freeways and the traffic! Oy. No thanks. 

So I think I will sleep easier tonight knowing after the 15th of September...we can leave at any time because what little is left in the house will go in his truck and my van, the rest is already there via the post office. I also kinda look forward to hitting the thrift shops down there and getting new decor that is not brand new but still cool and stuff we like. Leave the past behind....start new with "new" stuff.

Whew.


----------



## yiostheoy (Aug 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Happy Sunday, coffee shop peeps!    I went shopping today, so it's been a good day.


This is precisely why I always keep my toilet lid down so the cat can't get into it.


----------



## yiostheoy (Aug 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I'm good with Windows 8.  I'm sick and tired of them trying to force us to upgrade all the time.


Things run faster on the Internet with 10.

Faster than with 8 or 7.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 8, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I didn't sleep in. I have been running non stop all day and just said ENOUGH. I have like 16 ads running on CL with stuff for sale. People that came to look at the free stuff wound up going thru EVERYTHING, so we had to pull it all out of the shed and on to a tarp in the back yard, plus the furniture I crammed in the patio room that is for sale. Overall....the BOUGHT stuff as well as got the free stuff. Then they had no room in their cars or trucks and had to call friends, who also rummaged around and bought a shit load of stuff.  We made a HUGE dent and some bucks as well. Almost enough to pay for the Uhaul!
> 
> Then my friend called and said she and her husband decided NOT to put us in the garage. Instead, they moved out of the "bonus room" and in to the master bedroom and we will be getting the bonus room....which is HUGE. And has its own bathroom, AND has a door leading right outside to the back yard for easy access for the dogs!! WOOT!! I am beginning to get excited now. And happier!
> 
> But I am POOPED!!!



Guess that makes you a parting pooper?


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 8, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Sunday, coffee shop peeps!    I went shopping today, so it's been a good day.
> ...



Cats mostly like to watch it flush, by pushing on the lever.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 8, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I'm good with Windows 8.  I'm sick and tired of them trying to force us to upgrade all the time.
> ...



I have high speed internet, so I don't think it really makes much difference.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 8, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Everybody must be out and about today or sleeping in.  We're getting ready to take our house guests to Old Town for shopping and maybe dinner later.  Hope all are having a pleasant Sunday.  Will likely check in tonight sometime.
> ...



Sounds perfect for you!


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 8, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Long day with our younger and more energetic house guests.  They'll be here one more day instead of leaving tomorrow as was the initial plan.  So it's to the top of the mountain in the morning and we'll see how the rest of the day will go.  Enjoying their company very much but all this was so much easier 20 years ago.
> 
> Good night Darlinks.  I hope all sleep well.  And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> ...



That is so pretty!


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



 I get one megabyte a second download speed, which I understand is slow compared with what I could get if I upgrade my modem. But I can't be bothered, because 1 meg seems fast enough for everything I want.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I was also one of those weird people who really liked WIn 8.1 and I initially decided not to update my PC.  But after Hombre did and needed advice about this or that I couldn't give him, I upgraded from Win 7 to Win 10 on my laptop,   He was upgrading from Win 7.   Win 10 would run some of our older software that Win 7 would not, and other software worked bettter, more smoothly.  It did require a bit to run updates for awhile but lately those are infrequent and they do download and install quickly.   I have high  speed internet too and it does seem to be a bit faster with Win 10.  I gave up on Explorer as the new Win 10 Edge is nowhere near as good a browser and it was freezing up or stopped working altogether way too much.  As I have several other methods to access the internet, that was not a problem.  But Win 10, once I saw how stable and efficient an operating system it is, I went ahead and allowed the free upgrade on my PC too.  I have not yet regretted the move.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 8, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I don't seem to have any problems with speed.  Things download for me pretty much immediately.  Can't get much faster than that!    No thank you on the Win 10.  I'm good with my Windows 8.1.  I really want nothing to do with constantly changing my windows program and having to transfer all my files.  This computer is only for fun anyways.  My work computer has already been upgraded, and I didn't notice it being any faster.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



This PC is running Win 7 and Linux Mint, my other PC is running Vista.  Ringel scared me off of 10 with all the intrusive bloatware crap.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 8, 2016)

I just disable any bloatware that annoys me.  Sometimes my Avast program intercepts it and asks if I want to allow it.  I just say no and I'm good for the day.  So can I say I notice an improvement over Win 8.1?  Not really except that Win 10 will run some old software that Win 7 and 8 would not.  But Win 10 is a really stable system.  Little or no problem or issues with freezes or failure to load things.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 8, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Yeah but now it's fairly easy to get rid of it and Win 10 is much more stable and you can make it look almost Windows 7 like or even XP like if that's what you want.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 8, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I suppose the July date for the free upgrades has come and gone now, but purchasing Win 10 is pretty inexpensive. 

My computer geek friend posted this elsewhere as we come up on the first anniversary for Win 10 with the statement that the new updates fix almost all issues and add some nice features:

For those who already had Win10 or who got it at the last minute, it's time to get the Windows 10 Anniversary Update installed.  It has some very nice improvements and it's easy to implement...at least it was for me.  I updated two of my devices:  My desktop and my HP Stream 7 tablet.  I didn't do anything special to get the update...I went through Settings>Updates and it worked great.

But that's just the beginning.  There's more you can do if you want to customize your Windows experience after the update.  Here are some links that will help.

Accessibility in the Windows 10 Anniversary Update

Privacy Settings in the Windows 10 Anniversary Update

How To: Activate Limited Periodic Scanning in the Windows 10 Anniversary Update

Cortana Across Devices in the Windows 10 Anniversary Update

Start Your Windows 10 Anniversary Update Customizations Here

How To: Use the Windows 10 Update Assistant to Install the Anniversary Update

Video: Windows 10 Anniversary Update Walkthrough

And this one for those who are STILL not sure if they even want the OS.

http://winsupersite.com/windows-10/microsoft-shortens-recovery-rollback-period-10-days-windows-10-anniversary-update[/url]​


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 8, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



That's what happened to me yesterday. The anniversary update took me by surprise. Now windows 10 wants me to talk to it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 8, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I have a feeling I'll have a bunch to undo with that upgrade, I even uninstalled Cortana, Microsoft's biggest and most active bit of spyware.  
So far it's only shown up on the Lenovo not any of the other computers but I haven't installed it yet.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 8, 2016)

I don't really care if Microsoft spies on me, I don't download porn, and I don't download illegal copies of software.

I used to years ago and I had thousands of pounds worth of software like photo shop  that I got from hacking sites. I also used to get serial numbers for games so you could run them without the cd.

But I don't do any of that any more because for one thing you can get hacked by people who put Trojan horses into their give away of software. For another thing there are more cyber police monitoring the internet.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 8, 2016)

Friday morning I was getting ready to go to the Pig Roast.  I had to pack a few togs, walk and bathe Daisy the Mutt, remember the lawn chairs, coolers and bag of hickory chunks, gas up the car and pick up my brother and all his things.

Well, while I was walking Daisy, I was surprised to see her dashing from point to point.  back and forth like a picketer on amphetamines.  Then she seemed to toss something in the air.  It was a chipmunk!  I saw the chipmunk scurry away. Then Daisy pounced on it and again tossed it into the air.  By the time I caught up to this scene, the chipmunk was dying.  It's little hind leg twitched and it gasped for air.

Daisy did not aggressively attack the poor thing, but played with it as if it was one of her toys.

But Daisy had become a killer.

I sleep with one eye open, fearing that 13 pounds of miniature poodle fury might come my way in the dead of the night.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 8, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> I don't really care if Microsoft spies on me, I don't download porn, and I don't download illegal copies of software.
> 
> I used to years ago and I had thousands of pounds worth of software like photo shop  that I got from hacking sites. I also used to get serial numbers for games so you could run them without the cd.
> 
> But I don't do any of that any more because for one thing you can get hacked by people who put Trojan horses into their give away of software. For another thing there are more cyber police monitoring the internet.



I don't think porn and illegal software is really what they're interested in.

I've loaded GWX (thanks be to Ringel) onto both my laptops and I'm protected from Windows 10 invasions, one of which already took down one system.  It's working flawlessly.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 8, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I think they're fascinated with running water.  Hobbes got fixated by the slow stream of water flowing out of the bathtub spigot, and automatically jumps in the tub in anticipation.  Then when I turn it on he considers it his mission to lap it all up.  

I encourage that since cats don't always sufficiently hydrate themselves.  I leave it on when I go away so he's got a steady supply of water.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 8, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> I don't really care if Microsoft spies on me, I don't download porn, and I don't download illegal copies of software.
> 
> I used to years ago and I had thousands of pounds worth of software like photo shop  that I got from hacking sites. I also used to get serial numbers for games so you could run them without the cd.
> 
> But I don't do any of that any more because for one thing you can get hacked by people who put Trojan horses into their give away of software. For another thing there are more cyber police monitoring the internet.


They spy on you for marketing purposes not to mention to see if you have any "illegal" software/downloads.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 8, 2016)

I saw a newspaper scare article on twitter about a meteorite heading for earth in about a hundred years. So I did a google search for the article, and I found there is one due next year.


Statue of Liberty-sized ASTEROID on collision course to hit EARTH, experts fear


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 8, 2016)

Happy Monday.  Some John Lennon for you.  


Across The Universe by user183852791


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 8, 2016)

More school frustration.

Since I am just a letter from the IRS away from getting my financial aid, I want to register for classes this semester.  I have emailed my advisor on more than one occasion but have yet to receive a response.  I've tried calling but it goes to voice mail unanswered.  I called again today and the same thing happened, so I left a message.  I also sent another email.  I sent yet another email to the registrar's office asking about registering classes.  The registrar's office sent back an email within a couple of hours, but it basically says my advisor is the one to ask about my courses, it's a busy time, she'll certainly get in touch with me in time to get things done.

Of course, open registration day was a week and a half or so ago, the last day of late registration is in 10 days, and classes start in 14 days.  But hey, it's busy, she'll get to me!  

Luckily I can register the classes online myself, I just don't know if there are any schedule conflicts with the classes I need or if I'm supposed to take them in any sort of order.  Worst case I'll just have to pick the ones I want for the first semester without any advising and see how that goes.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 8, 2016)

WelfareQueen said:


> Happy Monday.  Some John Lennon for you.
> 
> 
> Across The Universe by user183852791



If you keep doing this I'm going to have to go dig up some old music from a back when I played in bands and post it.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 8, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Monday.  Some John Lennon for you.
> ...




Please do.  I'd love to hear it.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 8, 2016)

WelfareQueen said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



You can say that now.  You haven't heard it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 8, 2016)

Updated the Lenovo and this laptop to the Win 10 Anniversary update and as I thought had to undo a few things.  It turned Cortana and Edge back on and reinstalled some of the bloatware I had uninstalled, it shut off my Classic Shell claiming it was incompatible with the new Win 10 version......  Bull, I reinstalled Classic Shell with no problems, renamed Cortana so Win 10 couldn't find it, uninstalled all the bloatware M$ put back on and reinstalled my telemetry blocking rules just in case.
Had to go back into Settings an turn just about everything I had off back off.  If I didn't like Windows so much I'd dump Microsoft in a heartbeat.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 9, 2016)

By the way, for anyone using Win 8 or 10 and using IE/Edge your computer is seriously at risk.

All Windows 10 users, beware!!!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 9, 2016)

Greetings, Everwon!
It's been a while, hasn't it.  Too many pages to read to catch up, sorry.
We've started our rainy season here.  I am accustomed to slogging through ankle-deep mud to feed, water, and milk the goats.  They still object to the mud.  Goats do not like the wet, that's certain.
I've been working at both places, Birchwood and Willow, getting lots done.  In Willow, I've been clearing "slash" (branches and leaves, etc. left over from felling trees) and cutting/splitting firewood.  My plan to build the barn and move up to Willow this summer were put on hold after the partner shattered his ankle, but I still need to keep cleaning and clearing.  That fire here last year, and the many devastating fires in the Lower 48 make it clear that one should take every precaution possible to "fireproof" one's homestead.  I've also decided to terrace the slope on the south side of the house for my garden.
Since my last visit here, the Solstice has come...and gone.  The nights grow darker, longer.  The turning of the year progresses apace.
Hopefully all are doing well.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 9, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Greetings, Everwon!
> It's been a while, hasn't it.  Too many pages to read to catch up, sorry.
> We've started our rainy season here.  I am accustomed to slogging through ankle-deep mud to feed, water, and milk the goats.  They still object to the mud.  Goats do not like the wet, that's certain.
> I've been working at both places, Birchwood and Willow, getting lots done.  In Willow, I've been clearing "slash" (branches and leaves, etc. left over from felling trees) and cutting/splitting firewood.  My plan to build the barn and move up to Willow this summer were put on hold after the partner shattered his ankle, but I still need to keep cleaning and clearing.  That fire here last year, and the many devastating fires in the Lower 48 make it clear that one should take every precaution possible to "fireproof" one's homestead.  I've also decided to terrace the slope on the south side of the house for my garden.
> ...



So happy you checked back in GW.  When you are gone so long I worry about you even though I know how busy you are and how your schedule doesn't always allow for recreational computer time.  And almost nobody reads every page when they check in here.  But looks like your plans are progressing though it seems to me that commuting to Anchorage from Willow during the summer months is more practical than during the winter.   But you live there and know what you can cope with.  Anyhow happy you are well.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 9, 2016)

WelfareQueen said:


> Happy Monday.  Some John Lennon for you.
> 
> 
> Across The Universe by user183852791



Lennon did some thought provoking music for sure and I like your rendition.  By the way, is that you on your Soundcloud page?

I could sympathize with GW not being able to catch up with the entire thread after a prolonged absence.  I have trouble doing that sometimes on a day to day basis, especially if the thread is moving pretty fast.  And good morning all.  The sun is just about to peek over our mountain here and our house guests are packing to leave this morning.  We're expecting a landscaper around 9 am to give us an estimate on our retaining wall issue.  Hombre is in the shower and will be back to his volunteer job this afternoon.  I'm looking for a day of mostly just crashing and kicking back.  I've loved all the activity for several days and all the walking we did is good for me, but it was so much easier 20 years ago.

Ah well, time for more coffee.  Wishing a good Tuesday for all.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 9, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Friday morning I was getting ready to go to the Pig Roast.  I had to pack a few togs, walk and bathe Daisy the Mutt, remember the lawn chairs, coolers and bag of hickory chunks, gas up the car and pick up my brother and all his things.
> 
> Well, while I was walking Daisy, I was surprised to see her dashing from point to point.  back and forth like a picketer on amphetamines.  Then she seemed to toss something in the air.  It was a chipmunk!  I saw the chipmunk scurry away. Then Daisy pounced on it and again tossed it into the air.  By the time I caught up to this scene, the chipmunk was dying.  It's little hind leg twitched and it gasped for air.
> 
> ...



Tell Daisy she is suppose to play with a chipmunk, kill it, eat most of it, then leave the tails lined up at the porch door.  Otherwise leave them to the nearest professional cat.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 9, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Monday.  Some John Lennon for you.
> ...





Yes....that's me in the outer banks of North Carolina about 15 years ago.  It seemed appropriate for Sound Cloud.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 9, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Friday morning I was getting ready to go to the Pig Roast.  I had to pack a few togs, walk and bathe Daisy the Mutt, remember the lawn chairs, coolers and bag of hickory chunks, gas up the car and pick up my brother and all his things.
> ...


She would take umbrage being referred to a cat for advice!  She plays with chipmunks, but she HATES cats!  She carries on whenever the neighbor cat can be seen.  A tempest in a tea pot, but it's her tempest and she throws it for all it's worth.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 9, 2016)

I'm so tired. And so depressed. When I go out to my now ugly back yard, it is covered in tarps with stuff I wanted and don't want. The birds are not happy. No food, so I give them crumbs of bread. Hummer feeders are going dry. I will fill them up before we go and leave them but the owner of the house won't fee them so maybe I should take them so the birds know the well has dried up here.

Whatever the case...today is not good. Very whiney. Very down. Very.....meh.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 9, 2016)

Who woulda thunk being 65 and 70 years old, we would be homeless, dependent on a friend for a room, selling all our stuff and giving most away, starting all over at this age?

We were so stupid. So stupid. SO fucking stupid to not consider this when we were younger.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 9, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Who woulda thunk being 65 and 70 years old, we would be homeless, dependent on a friend for a room, selling all our stuff and giving most away, starting all over at this age?
> 
> We were so stupid. So stupid. SO fucking stupid to not consider this when we were younger.


Don't worry, you're not alone, about 40% of Americans end up like that.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 9, 2016)

On a more happier note...I just got an email from my friend we are going to, with a pic, and in the subject line:

HELP! BRING DOGS QUICK! RACCOON INVASION!


----------



## Gracie (Aug 9, 2016)

Moki will get it. Karma will bark and hide behind me.

Going thru all the files in the file box to make less room for the truck....I found Moki's birthday.
April 17, 2004. This means he is 13. Which means Karma is 12. I thought Moki was 12 and Karma was 11.

Jeez. All us old fogies.


----------



## Kat (Aug 9, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I'm so tired. And so depressed. When I go out to my now ugly back yard, it is covered in tarps with stuff I wanted and don't want. The birds are not happy. No food, so I give them crumbs of bread. Hummer feeders are going dry. I will fill them up before we go and leave them but the owner of the house won't fee them so maybe I should take them so the birds know the well has dried up here.
> 
> Whatever the case...today is not good. Very whiney. Very down. Very.....meh.





I think you are due another one of these...


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 9, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I'm so tired. And so depressed. When I go out to my now ugly back yard, it is covered in tarps with stuff I wanted and don't want. The birds are not happy. No food, so I give them crumbs of bread. Hummer feeders are going dry. I will fill them up before we go and leave them but the owner of the house won't fee them so maybe I should take them so the birds know the well has dried up here.
> 
> Whatever the case...today is not good. Very whiney. Very down. Very.....meh.



Yes.  When you are tired, hurting, frustrated, at the point it is just plain all hard work with no joy in it, I know exactly how you feel.  But trust me. This too shall pass.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 9, 2016)

OK....keep in mind this is from about 20 years ago and was recorded on some guy's home equipment.  The bass and vocals are me.  I didn't write the music, but I did write the lyrics.


ChrisL will hate this, I'm sure.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 9, 2016)

She sent me pics of the house. Or some of it. This is where we will be living.










I know that rug and some of those pillows ^. She got them from me, lol.





This is where I will be 95% of the time ^





This too ^





She said this is my section all for myself if I want it. I WANT IT. ^


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 9, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> OK....keep in mind this is from about 20 years ago and was recorded on some guy's home equipment.  The bass and vocals are me.  I didn't write the music, but I did write the lyrics.
> 
> 
> ChrisL will hate this, I'm sure.



Well it has a good beat.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 9, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > OK....keep in mind this is from about 20 years ago and was recorded on some guy's home equipment.  The bass and vocals are me.  I didn't write the music, but I did write the lyrics.
> ...



This is from about the same time.  Again, I'm on bass and vocals.  Same guitarist who wrote the music.  This was recorded on even lower quality equipment....might even have just been a boombox.  We were also both probably &$#(ed up at the time    It's not heavy, though.


I still really like this song, I wish we'd worked on it more, but we never did much soft music.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 10, 2016)

I think what is keeping me semi sane is the knowledge that if we are still alive...or at least one of us...in 3 to 5 years...we can still come home. And THAT is the plan. Soon as low income housing calls and says "a unit is available now"...we are packing up whatever we collected during our visit to LA, and head right back here.

Anyway...tomorrow is Cataract surgery day. I may be MIA for a day. Won't know until I know how I feel so I will say my "see youse guys later" schpeel now.

See Youse Guys Later!


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 10, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> More school frustration.
> 
> Since I am just a letter from the IRS away from getting my financial aid, I want to register for classes this semester.  I have emailed my advisor on more than one occasion but have yet to receive a response.  I've tried calling but it goes to voice mail unanswered.  I called again today and the same thing happened, so I left a message.  I also sent another email.  I sent yet another email to the registrar's office asking about registering classes.  The registrar's office sent back an email within a couple of hours, but it basically says my advisor is the one to ask about my courses, it's a busy time, she'll certainly get in touch with me in time to get things done.
> 
> ...



Maybe the counselor is on holiday?  This week may be more responsive.  Or call the school and inquire.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 10, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I think what is keeping me semi sane is the knowledge that if we are still alive...or at least one of us...in 3 to 5 years...we can still come home. And THAT is the plan. Soon as low income housing calls and says "a unit is available now"...we are packing up whatever we collected during our visit to LA, and head right back here.
> 
> Anyway...tomorrow is Cataract surgery day. I may be MIA for a day. Won't know until I know how I feel so I will say my "see youse guys later" schpeel now.
> 
> See Youse Guys Later!



We'll be pulling for you Gracie.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 10, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > More school frustration.
> ...



I called Monday and left a message, as well as sending an email.  I called yesterday and it again went to message.  Same today.  I'll try again later and tomorrow.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 10, 2016)

Just returned from having maintenance done on the wife's Prius, check radiator fluid, change oil, etc.  Have one headlight out and bought bulbs at Wally World a while back so asked them to change them out for me........
Wrong bulbs, it seems her Prius has HID instead of the standard Halogen bulbs, one Toyota replacement bulb is over $100.......  
Just ordered two OEM (Phillips) bulbs from Amazon for a hundred bucks shipped.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 10, 2016)

Gracie said:


> She sent me pics of the house. Or some of it. This is where we will be living.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Certainly looks livable.  But for heavens sake tell her to ditch that heavy rubber hose and replace it with one of the new pocket hoses.  They are great.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 10, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Just returned from having maintenance done on the wife's Prius, check radiator fluid, change oil, etc.  Have one headlight out and bought bulbs at Wally World a while back so asked them to change them out for me........
> Wrong bulbs, it seems her Prius has HID instead of the standard Halogen bulbs, one Toyota replacement bulb is over $100.......
> Just ordered two OEM (Phillips) bulbs from Amazon for a hundred bucks shipped.



I know they need to make a profit and all that, but it is really annoying to me that they make things so much more difficult than they have to be.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 10, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just returned from having maintenance done on the wife's Prius, check radiator fluid, change oil, etc.  Have one headlight out and bought bulbs at Wally World a while back so asked them to change them out for me........
> ...


Initially I thought it might have been a HID kit that was installed by the first owner (bought it a year old) but the mechanic looked at it and exclaimed that the headlamps were stock.  #*^^%$!!^&Y&!!+$@ !!!!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 10, 2016)

Just swinging through to say hello.... I'll be in the politic rooms now and then but no time right now... Take care my friends...


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 10, 2016)

SFC Ollie said:


> Just swinging through to say hello.... I'll be in the politic rooms now and then but no time right now... Take care my friends...



Hope everything is going as well as can be for you Ollie!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 10, 2016)

Well, I have been home from vacation for a while, all rested up from the trip, reflected upon everything I saw while I was out scurrying about, and have digested most of it.  It's really good to get away but it's also good to get back home. I shall tell you a bit about things I saw and did.

Well, my plan was to leave the house promptly at 0800 on the day we left.  However, Mrs. BBD was not impressed with my plan - at least not until it was time I thought we should be leaving.  She puttered around the house doing domestic stuff.  For the likes of me, I could not understand why.  I asked her why she was running the vacuum cleaner, dusting and generally spiffing things up.  She replied, "Well, if we're in an accident and get killed I don't want somebody coming into an unkempt house."  I reflected on this just a bit but was wise enough to not say anything.  In all the years I have been living with Mrs. BBD, I can say that it's a rare thing to not be able to perform surgery in any part of the house should the need arise.  I went out onto the back porch and sat patiently but looking at my watch every 5 minutes until she announced that she was ready to go.  I looked at my watch.  It was 1030.  We piled into the truck, cranked it up and began to head towards 1-90 in Rockford.  We got to Rockford at about 1115 and Mrs. BBD announced that we should stop someplace for breakfast.  I pulled into the Cracker Barrel and we ate breakfast.  When we climbed back into the truck I couldn't help but notice that it was almost 1230 and I had planned all along to be somewhere deep into Wisconsin at noon but sad to say we were just leaving Rockford.  I pulled out onto I-90 and noticed that Mrs. BBD had already fallen asleep.  No noteworthy things to report from the drive to Minnesota.  We crossed Old Man River and found ourselves in a different State.  Getting low on fuel I pulled into a Mom and Pop kind of place and fueled up.  I struck up a conversation with a medium-sized tricycle motor who thought the truck and 5th wheel trailer was the neatest thing he had ever seen.  I guess at best he must have been about 5 or 6 but a real friendly little guy.  His mother came out of the store and I could tell by looking  at her that this kid was going to be a real looker for the girls when he gets a little age on him.  The apple doesn't fall far from the tree.  Paid for my fuel, cranked up the truck and headed west.  We got a few miles east of Albert Lea and decided to stop for the night.  It was just a little after seven.  Pulled into one of those Yogi Bear Jellystone campgrounds and ended up in a spot right beside the swimming pool.  I sat outside on the picnic table and watched about 500 screaming kids running around, swimming, doing kid stuff and having the time of their life.  It all quietened down around 2100 so I went into the camper and went to bed.

Tomorrow I shall say a few words about the trip from Minnesota to Mitchell, SD.  It gets a bit corny.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 10, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> corny



I reckon it does... After all Mitchell, S.D. is an amazing place...


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 10, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I think what is keeping me semi sane is the knowledge that if we are still alive...or at least one of us...in 3 to 5 years...we can still come home. And THAT is the plan. Soon as low income housing calls and says "a unit is available now"...we are packing up whatever we collected during our visit to LA, and head right back here.
> 
> Anyway...tomorrow is Cataract surgery day. I may be MIA for a day. Won't know until I know how I feel so I will say my "see youse guys later" schpeel now.
> 
> See Youse Guys Later!



Did the surgery work?


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 10, 2016)

My second grandson was born in March. 
I'm still broke but life is good.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 10, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I have witnessed some with $800 price tags on other makes.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 10, 2016)

Really busy this week digging through old written deals that fell through.  My current boss and friend is handing over the store to the new buyer/operations manager Monday.  He wants me to sell as many as I can before then.  The extra money may come in handy if I get a pink slip Monday.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 10, 2016)

It was the kind of day that defines August in these parts.  Hot, muggy (or 'close' as Mom says) with rain in the morning to reenfoce the humidity and overcast skies acting like a blanket keeping the heat close to the ground.  I walked in the park this evening and heard the cicadids announcing the fact that high summer is here.  Announcing Back to School sales are here.  Like little insect sirens telling the voracious birds where to find a meal.  Announcing the fact that it's mid August in the upper Ohio River valley and there's nothing you can do about it but run the air conditioner and pray for the best.

My electric meter is spinning faster than the ceiling fans.  I expect another three digit bill this month.  But, looking ahead on the calendar, I know that respite will come in six weeks.  Mid September brings the best weather, clear skies and moderate temperatures.  Nice enough for us to just get used to it before the first killing frost later that month.

The seasons, as it turns out, are more and more important to me as I gracefully age.  I tried the southwest coast of Florida for four years back in the mid 80s.  But the endless summer of the place was tedious.  The only way I knew it was about to be Christmas was seeing the red and green flood lights lighting up the palm trees.  I went Christmas shopping on a motorcycle.  There's just something fundamentally wrong with that.

One could easily tell who were transplants from up north and who were the  Florida people.  We transplants had killer stereo systems and extensive album collections.  We had fantastic libraries containing the great novels, science fiction and philosophy.  We had the best TVs and were early adopters of VCRs and films on tape.  The Florida boy's toys were bass boats, convertibles and jet skies.  To each his own, I suppose.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 11, 2016)

What a real treat to have Mr. H. Big Black Dog and SFC Ollie  all drop in this evening. Hope that becomes a regular thing.     We were watching the Olympics this evening and now it's again the witching hour and I'm headed for bed.

Oh and don't forget that The Perseid Meteor Shower - the meteors will peak August 11-13, 2016

Good night Darlinks. I hope all sleep well. And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Sixfoot's bad back,
Rod, GW's partner,
IamwhatIseem's bad hip,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Kat, Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Boedicca's Dad,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in their transition and Gracie's eye surgery,
Saveliberty in job transition, and
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, 007, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.

Sunset over Rockford, Illinois:


----------



## Kat (Aug 11, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> What a real treat to have Mr. H. Big Black Dog and SFC Ollie  all drop in this evening. Hope that becomes a regular thing.     We were watching the Olympics this evening and now it's again the witching hour and I'm headed for bed.
> 
> Oh and don't forget that The Perseid Meteor Shower - the meteors will peak August 11-13, 2016
> 
> ...



Great pic!


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 11, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> It was the kind of day that defines August in these parts.  Hot, muggy (or 'close' as Mom says) with rain in the morning to reenfoce the humidity and overcast skies acting like a blanket keeping the heat close to the ground.  I walked in the park this evening and heard the cicadids announcing the fact that high summer is here.  Announcing Back to School sales are here.  Like little insect sirens telling the voracious birds where to find a meal.  Announcing the fact that it's mid August in the upper Ohio River valley and there's nothing you can do about it but run the air conditioner and pray for the best.
> 
> My electric meter is spinning faster than the ceiling fans.  I expect another three digit bill this month.  But, looking ahead on the calendar, I know that respite will come in six weeks.  Mid September brings the best weather, clear skies and moderate temperatures.  Nice enough for us to just get used to it before the first killing frost later that month.
> 
> ...



You get your killing frost in September?  October is the bright blue month me me--the one that our fall colors are at peak, the days are cearl and pleasant, nights are crisp and you need a blanket.  We usually don't get our first killing frost until mid to late October, but we have had the balloon fiesta snowed out in early October.  Once we have that first killing frost it usually settles into a few weeks of true Indian summer


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 11, 2016)

Happy Thursday!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 11, 2016)

I made my way into Mitchell, SD with no problem and got the 5th wheel set up in quick order.  It was about mid-afternoon on Sunday.  Nice campground.  Not many campers.  A bit warm but in a nice way.  Then I saw it.  It was the ugliest cat I think I have ever seen.  No one color described it.  It's like somebody took this poor cat and dipped it into about 20 different paint buckets.  Somewhere along the line it had lost a good part of it's right ear.  Most likely in a cat fight.  But the cat was very friendly and promptly made itself right at home outside of our rig.  Everytime I went outside for anything, there the cat was looking for a handout.  It kept getting in the way whenever you tried to walk and demanded attention.  There wasn't anything this cat failed to eat as I tossed it a morsel now and then.  I had just settled down at the picnic table and was reading when Mrs. BBD announced that she would like to go into town and find a drug store.  I put my book away and we drove into greater Mitchell.  This was not my first visit to Mitchell.  Several years ago we stopped here to visit Mitchell's claim to fame, the World-famous Mitchell Corn Palace.  Signs along the highway stated they had changed the design of the place and it promised to be spectacular.  After we had made a brief stop at the CVS Drug Store we drove a short way and checked out the new design.  Impressive.  It lived up to it's promise and was a sign to behold.  If you've never been to Mitchell and looked the Corn Palace over it's something you should put on your bucket list.  It's the corniest building you will ever see.  We spend a nice relaxing afternoon and evening in Mitchell and the next morning we found ourselves on I-90 again headed down the road to Belvedere, SD to meet up with our long-time friend, Beverly, at the church there.  Monday was "quilting day" and Jeannine was going to meet up with Beverly and spend the day quilting.  Jeannine quilts every Tuesday at a church in Mount Morris where we live.  The ladies around Belvedere do the same thing on Mondays.  It was hard for me to grasp the concept that Mrs. BBD would want to spend a day of our vacation quilting but I guess it's because I simply don't understand the need for certain women to stick a needle into fabric and pull some thread through it with the hopes of creating something pretty.  We pulled into the church parking lot and Beverly and Jeannine danced around like they haven't seen each other in 50 years.  Fact is we just saw her a few years ago.  They went inside the church to quilt and I took the opportunity to take a nap inside the 5th wheel.  I woke up a couple hours later and began to read my book.  Soon they came out of the church and we were once again on the road headed to Kadoka - just down the road and to Jim and Beverly's 2000 acre cattle ranch.  They have a beautiful place right in the middle of the Badlands well off the main road.  Fact of the matter is, their lane is 3 1/2 miles long!  It's a nice drive though and as we drove towards their house we saw several deer and a host of rabbits.  We arrived in short order and Jim was about as happy to see me as Beverly was to see Mrs. BBD.  It's always a good thing to see old friends.  We talked like a pair of magpies catching up on everything.  For supper we cooked some burgers on the grill and talked late into the night.  All too soon our visit with Jim and Beverly was over and we found ourselves back on I-90 headed towards Montana.

We soon found ourselves approaching Wall, SD.  A stop in Wall, SD is almost mandatory if you're ever in the area.  It is where you will find the greatest tourist trap in the world, Wall Drug.  We have been to Wall Drug many times in the past but no trip through SD is complete unless you stop there.  Anything a tourist could possibly spend money on can be found at Wall Drug.  The only thing that is free is the ice water.  Well, that's not quite true either.  If you are a veteran, Wall Drug will proudly give you a free donut and a free cup of coffee.  The donuts at Wall Drug are legendary. I've never had a better donut than the ones they serve up.  Maybe because a donut is free for a veteran is the reason it tastes so good but that can't be true.  Even the ones we buy and pay for are really really good.  When we go to Wall Drug I like to get my free coffee and donut and then go sit outside on one of the many benches and watch all the tourist come and go.  You see some pretty amazing things sitting outside on those benches.  While I sit and watch, Mrs . BBD shops inside and always ends up buying something.  I always like stopping there.

We left Wall and headed west again on I-90 with the truck pointed towards Montana.  We timed our trip well because we passed through Sturgis several weeks before their famous bike rally.  Soon we were in WY and while driving through that state we saw quite a few antelope.  Then I saw the sign...  Montana!  I was excited because I've never been to Montana before.  Our first stop in Montana was going to be the Custer Battlefield.  We found a very nice campground just outside of Garyowen called the 7th Ranch and we plopped down for a visit.  Tomorrow we would visit the Custer Battlefield.  I will tell you all about our stay in Garyowen at the 7th Ranch Campground tomorrow.  Right now I need a cup of coffee and some fresh air.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 11, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I used to have a Honda 650cc motorcycle which used expensive halogen bulbs, but they were very fragile and they kept breaking from vibration on the road. So I fitted a car headlamp to the  bike and had no more trouble.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 11, 2016)

Yes, Save. The surgery worked. I think. Took the damn patch thingy off this morning cuz they never said whether to leave it on or not. Called his office this morning and they said no..I'm supposed to only wear it at night. I said well, nobody told us that and the damn thing has been on since the surgery yesterday. They said "take it off". So I did. I have shitloads of floaties. Storms of them. Looks like strings of black smoke. BUNCHES. I have to keep blinking just to see. But yes..I CAN see. Soon as I blink the storm away until they float back where it is blocking my view. I wonder how long that lasts? I will ask him when I go see him today at 2pm for post surgery.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 11, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Yes, Save. The surgery worked. I think. Took the damn patch thingy off this morning cuz they never said whether to leave it on or not. Called his office this morning and they said no..I'm supposed to only wear it at night. I said well, nobody told us that and the damn thing has been on since the surgery yesterday. They said "take it off". So I did. I have shitloads of floaties. Storms of them. Looks like strings of black smoke. BUNCHES. I have to keep blinking just to see. But yes..I CAN see. Soon as I blink the storm away until they float back where it is blocking my view. I wonder how long that lasts? I will ask him when I go see him today at 2pm for post surgery.



Good plan.  I didn't have any floaties or anything issues of any kind following surgery on both eyes--just crystal clear and better vision than I ever had in my entire life even as a kid.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 11, 2016)

I have oodles of them. It's like walking thru a curtain of black smoke that swirls around you. I googled and it said they would eventually "settle". I hope so.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 11, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > It was the kind of day that defines August in these parts.  Hot, muggy (or 'close' as Mom says) with rain in the morning to reenfoce the humidity and overcast skies acting like a blanket keeping the heat close to the ground.  I walked in the park this evening and heard the cicadids announcing the fact that high summer is here.  Announcing Back to School sales are here.  Like little insect sirens telling the voracious birds where to find a meal.  Announcing the fact that it's mid August in the upper Ohio River valley and there's nothing you can do about it but run the air conditioner and pray for the best.
> ...


Pop's birthday was September 21.  The first day of Autumn.  It has been known to snow that day.  Our first killing frost usually happens about then.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 11, 2016)

I still haven't gotten my non-filer's letter from the IRS, but it looks like I will be able to get it through another means.  I called the closest IRS office to me today, had to call to schedule an appointment to talk to an actual person, but they gave me a phone number I can use to get a fax of the letter.  I'll call tomorrow, ask if I can get an email (since that's easier and why the hell does anyone fax anymore anyway?), but if not, my employer said I can have them fax it to her at her work.

The school is fine with getting a fax or email, so hopefully my financial aid will be ready to go next week.

Now if I could actually get a hold of my advisor and make sure about registering my classes......


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 11, 2016)

I have never been to Montana before now and finding myself there sort of amazed me.  All of my life I have heard stories of Custer's Last Stand and suddenly I found myself less than three miles from the place.  I found it a bit hard to get to sleep just thinking of what I might find there in the morning when we payed the Custer Battlefield a visit.  First, though, I must say a few words about the campground we were staying in.  The 7th Ranch Campground is actually a working cattle ranch that happens to have a very nice campground built upon it.  It was one of the nicest campgrounds I have stayed in.  Very clean, well-maintained and plenty of hot water in the shower room.  It is within sight of I-90 but no highway noise.  The staff there very friendly and when you check in they give you a free ice cream bar.  Nice place. Can't say enough good things about it.  Anyway, the next morning I woke up just a little after 0600 and went outside to take in the early morning quiet time.  Nice breeze and a coolness filled the air.  I watched who I later found out to be the owner of the ranch ride his horse out to check on his cattle.  There was a rabbit hopping around also enjoying the morning.  Before long Mrs. BBD woke up and began to stir around and fix breakfast.  We ate, did the morning chores for the 5th wheel and then headed out for the Custer Battlefield just a very few miles up the road.

When we arrived at the Custer Battlefield the person at the gate where you paid to get in asked for $30.00.  I asked him if there was a special price for veterans because months before we went through the process of having the word "veteran" place on our driver's licenses.  It was supposed to get us into places like this for free I was told at the time we obtained it.  Not the case.  The ticket guy did say that both Mrs. BBD and I appeared to be over the age of 65 so he said we should buy a National Parks Pass for only $10.00 and it would never expire and we would be able to get into all the National Parks for free by just showing it.  The deal was struck and we drove into the parking lot at the Custer Battlefield.  The first thing we did was to take a tour of the entire battlefield via a bus and the whole event was explained to us as we looked out upon the battlefield.  Here and there were small white tombstones where a fallen soldier was found.  There was also some scattered red colored tombstones where an Indian was killed.  The tour was very nice and everything was explained very well.  I found it odd that it was not the same story I had heard from my father years ago when I was a young boy.  Obviously, my father had his facts wrong.  After the tour we went inside the museum and looked at all of the artifacts on display there.  Very impressive.  Then we gathered outside to listen to a Park Ranger give a 45 minute talk about the battle.  The fellow who gave the talk was probably one of the best story tellers I have ever heard.  This guy was fantastic and you never lost interest in what he spoke about as he told the story about how the battle began and progressed until it ended at the Last Stand Hill.  I left in a state of awe.  Seriously, if you have never been to the Custer Battlefield, it is something you must do at least once in your lifetime.  You won't be sorry you went.

After we left the Custer Battlefield we stopped at a little trading post by the roadside.  They too were geared up for tourist but their line of trinkets seemed to be a bit better than the average junk sold at tourist traps.  They also had a restaurant so we decided to have a bit of lunch.  This is where I came into contact with something called Indian Fry Bread.  It was served with honey that you could put on it.  It was fantastic.  Yummy for the tummy.  After we ate we looked around in the gift shop and then went back to the campground to rest up and decide what tomorrow would bring.

The next day we went to the other Custer Museum located in Garyowen.  I was more of a tourist trap but it did have a small, but nice museum, attached to it.  We looked it all over and then drove up to the county museum in Hardin, MT just up the road.  Nice place.  Lots of good stuff to see.  We spent the rest of the afternoon there then went back to the campground.

After we got back to the campground we decided that we would stay over another night and go to the WYO rodeo in Sheridan, WY the following night.  Sheridan was 60 miles away so we got an early start so we could attend the Pow Wow being held there in Sheridan beginning at noon.  We got there in plenty of time and found a nice place to sit and watch.  It began with an Indian dance and it was quite impressive to see.  The grand entrance was spectacular and the dancing indians were very interesting to watch.  They all looked especially nice in their finest dress.  We watched them dance for several hours.  One dance, called the "Chicken Dance" was how a prairie chicken looked as it did it's mating dance.  I chucked because it reminded me of how I danced around when I found out I had made Chief back in my old Navy days.  There was also a small boy who did what was called the "Grass Dance" and everybody cheered him on because he was so cute.  After the Pow Wow ended we went next door into a restaurant once owned in part by Buffalo Bill.  Food was great and the beer was good and cold.

By now it was getting close to time to head down to the Sheridan Fairgrounds for the rodeo.  We found it with no problem and I will tell you about the rodeo tomorrow.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 11, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> I have never been to Montana before now and finding myself there sort of amazed me.  All of my life I have heard stories of Custer's Last Stand and suddenly I found myself less than three miles from the place.  I found it a bit hard to get to sleep just thinking of what I might find there in the morning when we payed the Custer Battlefield a visit.  First, though, I must say a few words about the campground we were staying in.  The 7th Ranch Campground is actually a working cattle ranch that happens to have a very nice campground built upon it.  It was one of the nicest campgrounds I have stayed in.  Very clean, well-maintained and plenty of hot water in the shower room.  It is within sight of I-90 but no highway noise.  The staff there very friendly and when you check in they give you a free ice cream bar.  Nice place. Can't say enough good things about it.  Anyway, the next morning I woke up just a little after 0600 and went outside to take in the early morning quiet time.  Nice breeze and a coolness filled the air.  I watched who I later found out to be the owner of the ranch ride his horse out to check on his cattle.  There was a rabbit hopping around also enjoying the morning.  Before long Mrs. BBD woke up and began to stir around and fix breakfast.  We ate, did the morning chores for the 5th wheel and then headed out for the Custer Battlefield just a very few miles up the road.
> 
> When we arrived at the Custer Battlefield the person at the gate where you paid to get in asked for $30.00.  I asked him if there was a special price for veterans because months before we went through the process of having the word "veteran" place on our driver's licenses.  It was supposed to get us into places like this for free I was told at the time we obtained it.  Not the case.  The ticket guy did say that both Mrs. BBD and I appeared to be over the age of 65 so he said we should buy a National Parks Pass for only $10.00 and it would never expire and we would be able to get into all the National Parks for free by just showing it.  The deal was struck and we drove into the parking lot at the Custer Battlefield.  The first thing we did was to take a tour of the entire battlefield via a bus and the whole event was explained to us as we looked out upon the battlefield.  Here and there were small white tombstones where a fallen soldier was found.  There was also some scattered red colored tombstones where an Indian was killed.  The tour was very nice and everything was explained very well.  I found it odd that it was not the same story I had heard from my father years ago when I was a young boy.  Obviously, my father had his facts wrong.  After the tour we went inside the museum and looked at all of the artifacts on display there.  Very impressive.  Then we gathered outside to listen to a Park Ranger give a 45 minute talk about the battle.  The fellow who gave the talk was probably one of the best story tellers I have ever heard.  This guy was fantastic and you never lost interest in what he spoke about as he told the story about how the battle began and progressed until it ended at the Last Stand Hill.  I left in a state of awe.  Seriously, if you have never been to the Custer Battlefield, it is something you must do at least once in your lifetime.  You won't be sorry you went.
> 
> ...


Sound like you're having the time of your life, BBD!  Big Sky Country suits you well.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 11, 2016)

"Turns out raspberries make grape beards"


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 11, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Greetings, Everwon!
> ...


Thanks for the kind words, Foxy!  No matter how much I want to make more time for friends, local and distant, things just pile up.  I'm waiting for a batch of curds to set up so I can finish the yogurt I'm making.  If I don't get on the milk while it's relatively fresh, I just end up throwing away a ruined batch of cheese, or whatever.  One of my milk customers came by this afternoon and promised he'd bring some more containers to be filled.  Even though he's an MIT-trained chemist, me makes his living making homemade, Alaskan wild berry jams and jellies.  So right now is prime berry-picking time for him.  Then he'll be prepping for the upcoming crafts fairs.
For all intent and purpose, it appears that my Doxie is prepping to go to the Rainbow Bridge.  She's not eating, although she is


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 11, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I'm so tired. And so depressed. When I go out to my now ugly back yard, it is covered in tarps with stuff I wanted and don't want. The birds are not happy. No food, so I give them crumbs of bread. Hummer feeders are going dry. I will fill them up before we go and leave them but the owner of the house won't fee them so maybe I should take them so the birds know the well has dried up here.
> 
> Whatever the case...today is not good. Very whiney. Very down. Very.....meh.


I've missed a lot, it would appear.  Sorry about your trials, Gracie.  My offer still holds.  I've been putting up loads of firewood...  I could teach you to make cheese


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 11, 2016)

Gracie said:


> She sent me pics of the house. Or some of it. This is where we will be living.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That all doesn't look too bad, Gracie, 'specially if you have some small space to call your own.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 11, 2016)

Love ya GW, but MrG says brrrrrrrrrrrr but also thanks you. He wants to try down south and see what happens and if after awhile if we hate it...we will load the truck up again and come back this way...or much MUCH further north, if you get my drift.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 11, 2016)

> For all intent and purpose, it appears that my Doxie is prepping to go to the Rainbow Bridge. She's not eating, although she is



Awww. I'm sorry . Good friend of mine just had to put her dog down. That is two friends in less than 3 months that lost their furkid. Sigh.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 11, 2016)

Meanwhile...this is a new thing I have to get used to. I was blind in my right eye, could see great in my left. But now when I wear my glasses, I can't see damn thing with my right eye that has the new lens and can see fine with my left, but I can't see out of my left while seeing perfectly fine out of my right eye when I DON'T wear glasses. And I have to wait 3 weeks to get new glasses. So....I want to pop out the lens on the right eye of my eyeglasses so nothing is there, keep the left lens and I should be able to see just fine until I get to see the doc for the new glasses, lol.
So at the moment...the best thing for me right now is to type without glasses at all. I can see better although my Use To Be Fine Left eye is balking now and the right is doing just fine even with Floaties.

What a conundrum!


----------



## Gracie (Aug 11, 2016)

And...we have been running around all day today to get things done and I am flat worn out. 5 hours in town, from eye doc to dmv to bank, to grocery store....and I need a nap. Flat tuckered out. And although I can see...I am getting an eye ache so....NAP TIME!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 11, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Love ya GW, but MrG says brrrrrrrrrrrr but also thanks you. He wants to try down south and see what happens and if after awhile if we hate it...we will load the truck up again and come back this way...or much MUCH further north, if you get my drift.


I understand, Gracie!  You know I'm with you, heart and soul, and hope for the very best outcome for you and Mr. Gracie (and your puppies).  I suppose we'll follow your saga in the CS.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## saveliberty (Aug 11, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Yes, Save. The surgery worked. I think. Took the damn patch thingy off this morning cuz they never said whether to leave it on or not. Called his office this morning and they said no..I'm supposed to only wear it at night. I said well, nobody told us that and the damn thing has been on since the surgery yesterday. They said "take it off". So I did. I have shitloads of floaties. Storms of them. Looks like strings of black smoke. BUNCHES. I have to keep blinking just to see. But yes..I CAN see. Soon as I blink the storm away until they float back where it is blocking my view. I wonder how long that lasts? I will ask him when I go see him today at 2pm for post surgery.



Should clear up soon Gracie.  You know I always root for team Gracie!


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 11, 2016)

Seems like many employees are worried about their future at the moment.  It will fall to me to be the positive one Friday and lift everyone going into the weekend.  Sometimes management is hard because you have to say and do things that are difficult for you to believe yourself, but the employees deserve a confidence boost.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 12, 2016)

Is it normal to be up, down, up, down, all over the place? I am excited, then scared, then sad, then excited again, then feeling dread, back to sad, back to semi exited, numb, down again...etc etc etc. Blood pressure has been a stead 211/80, I'm always flushed and hot, then get cold. MrG is afraid I'm gonna keel over from a heart attack. To be honest...I sorta wish I would so I don't have to deal with this any more. But then...he would be alone. And have two old dogs to deal with. And have to start this new "adventure" on his own. I'd feel guilty. Mostly, I keep kicking myself because we have been such idiots to not plan for this. We were supposed to be sitting in rocking chairs on the porch...not starting all over again at the mercy of friends like two beggars holding out a bowl murmuring "alms for the poor?"

Fuck. Fuckity fuck fuck fuck.

Sorry. Needed to get that out. Maybe my BP will go down now.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 12, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Is it normal to be up, down, up, down, all over the place? I am excited, then scared, then sad, then excited again, then feeling dread, back to sad, back to semi exited, numb, down again...etc etc etc. Blood pressure has been a stead 211/80, I'm always flushed and hot, then get cold. MrG is afraid I'm gonna keel over from a heart attack. To be honest...I sorta wish I would so I don't have to deal with this any more. But then...he would be alone. And have two old dogs to deal with. And have to start this new "adventure" on his own. I'd feel guilty. Mostly, I keep kicking myself because we have been such idiots to not plan for this. We were supposed to be sitting in rocking chairs on the porch...not starting all over again at the mercy of friends like two beggars holding out a bowl murmuring "alms for the poor?"
> 
> Fuck. Fuckity fuck fuck fuck.
> 
> Sorry. Needed to get that out. Maybe my BP will go down now.



Pretty sure you have overlooked what you are giving to your friends Gracie.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 12, 2016)

We found the rodeo at the Sheridan Fairgrounds with no problem at all.  Got parked and went in.  As we entered the fairground the first thing I noticed was Kyle Bush had one of his race cars there so I had to have a photo of myself standing beside the #18 car.  Kyle Bush is my favorite NASCAR driver and I couldn't let an opportunity like this pass.  Afterwards we milled around and looked at all the stuff they had for sale until it was time to go take our seat.  We headed for the grandstands and I nearly dropped my teeth when I saw where our seat was.  We were in row 29 and there was only 30 rows.  It wasn't a straight up climb to reach our perch but it nearly was.  Thankfully we were in the shade but being so high up I doubt if we would have gotten hot because of the decreased oxygen from the height.  I was in the middle of a conversation with Mrs. BBD and all of a sudden they surprised me by shooting off a cannon.  It scared the dickens out of me and for a brief moment or two I thought I might need to go change my pants!  This was the second rodeo I have ever been to.  Years ago I attended a very small one at the arena in Rockford but it was mostly a show instead of a full blown rodeo.  A big group of young ladies on horseback came romping out all carrying flags and the event was on.  First up, and to me the most exciting event was the Indian Pony Races.  There were four groups of Indians in each heat and each group had three horses.  They had to ride around the race track, change their pony and ride around the race course again.  Their race was three laps.  The trick of the thing was how well you could dismount from your pony and get upon a fresh pony and continue the race.  It was very lively and apparently the fans at the rodeo all loved the pony races.  At each heat there would be a different group of Indians until all the heats had been run.  The winners of each heat were to race in the grand final race to be conducted the next night which was the last night of the rodeo.  Then came all of the usual rodeo events.  The final event was the bull riding.  I have to tell you with all seriousness if you are the kind of a person who would willingly get upon the back of a wild bull and try to ride it, I think you need some sort of professional evaluation and possibly medications.  The crowd loved it and were nearly wild with glee.  Folks out west seem to take their rodeos seriously.  The rodeo finally ended and we headed back to the campground which was 60 miles away.  The speed limit being 80 got us there quickly and it wasn't long before I climbed into bed and drifted off to a deep and peaceful sleep.  I don't know why, and I can't explain it, but that night I dreamed about dancing ducks.

Tomorrow I will tell you about our trip down I-90 to the next stop which was the campground at Three Forks, MT.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 12, 2016)

Damn you, IRS!

So the woman who told me that I could have my non-filer's letter faxed to me gave me a number to call.  That number led me to the same BS recorded crap I've gotten when I've called the IRS before.  

Luckily I found the proper path to at least get put on hold, hopefully waiting for an actual person to talk to, no thanks to the actual IRS employee.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 12, 2016)

Still on hold.  It beeped at me a few times as though something was changing.....then the music started again.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 12, 2016)

A person!


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm on hold again, but this time it's waiting for them to hopefully fax the letter to my employer......


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 12, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I hear you re life setting our priorities for us sometimes.  So sorry about your Doxie.  The pain of losing them is such a high price for all that unconditional love.  But it's worth it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 12, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> I have never been to Montana before now and finding myself there sort of amazed me.  All of my life I have heard stories of Custer's Last Stand and suddenly I found myself less than three miles from the place.  I found it a bit hard to get to sleep just thinking of what I might find there in the morning when we payed the Custer Battlefield a visit.  First, though, I must say a few words about the campground we were staying in.  The 7th Ranch Campground is actually a working cattle ranch that happens to have a very nice campground built upon it.  It was one of the nicest campgrounds I have stayed in.  Very clean, well-maintained and plenty of hot water in the shower room.  It is within sight of I-90 but no highway noise.  The staff there very friendly and when you check in they give you a free ice cream bar.  Nice place. Can't say enough good things about it.  Anyway, the next morning I woke up just a little after 0600 and went outside to take in the early morning quiet time.  Nice breeze and a coolness filled the air.  I watched who I later found out to be the owner of the ranch ride his horse out to check on his cattle.  There was a rabbit hopping around also enjoying the morning.  Before long Mrs. BBD woke up and began to stir around and fix breakfast.  We ate, did the morning chores for the 5th wheel and then headed out for the Custer Battlefield just a very few miles up the road.
> 
> When we arrived at the Custer Battlefield the person at the gate where you paid to get in asked for $30.00.  I asked him if there was a special price for veterans because months before we went through the process of having the word "veteran" place on our driver's licenses.  It was supposed to get us into places like this for free I was told at the time we obtained it.  Not the case.  The ticket guy did say that both Mrs. BBD and I appeared to be over the age of 65 so he said we should buy a National Parks Pass for only $10.00 and it would never expire and we would be able to get into all the National Parks for free by just showing it.  The deal was struck and we drove into the parking lot at the Custer Battlefield.  The first thing we did was to take a tour of the entire battlefield via a bus and the whole event was explained to us as we looked out upon the battlefield.  Here and there were small white tombstones where a fallen soldier was found.  There was also some scattered red colored tombstones where an Indian was killed.  The tour was very nice and everything was explained very well.  I found it odd that it was not the same story I had heard from my father years ago when I was a young boy.  Obviously, my father had his facts wrong.  After the tour we went inside the museum and looked at all of the artifacts on display there.  Very impressive.  Then we gathered outside to listen to a Park Ranger give a 45 minute talk about the battle.  The fellow who gave the talk was probably one of the best story tellers I have ever heard.  This guy was fantastic and you never lost interest in what he spoke about as he told the story about how the battle began and progressed until it ended at the Last Stand Hill.  I left in a state of awe.  Seriously, if you have never been to the Custer Battlefield, it is something you must do at least once in your lifetime.  You won't be sorry you went.
> 
> ...



What a wonderful travelogue BBD.  And now you have me thinking that we should drive up to Wyoming and Montana.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 12, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> I'm on hold again, but this time it's waiting for them to hopefully fax the letter to my employer......



Okay I should have put you on the vigil list when this first came up, but we need to send some really positive vibes your way.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 12, 2016)

I am seriously thinking of drawing my money out of the bank and buying Gold coins. I wish I had done it years ago when I first considered it, because Gold has gone up four times the value.

English Gold sovereigns have gone up forty pounds in the last few months, since when I last looked at them on the Internet.

I am getting no interest on my money in the bank, but Gold keeps going up and up.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 12, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I'm on hold again, but this time it's waiting for them to hopefully fax the letter to my employer......
> ...



I'm pretty sure I'm good now.  At least, my employer didn't call me back to say there was any problem with the fax.  I'll know for certain when she gets home.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 12, 2016)

Shit!  My employer just called and said they didn't get a fax.  I don't know why she waited so long, but now I have to call the IRS again, wait on hold again, and hope to get someone to fax again, this time trying another number.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 12, 2016)

Aaaaand back on hold.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 12, 2016)

A person again!......

And back on hold.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 12, 2016)

Oddly, this person is asking me more questions than the last one did.  Back on hold again, but I think I'm close to having them try faxing again.......


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 12, 2016)

Well....a hearty FU to the IRS.

The second person asked if I was at the fax to receive it, I told her no, but I have someone there waiting for it.  She said there is a policy that you have to be physically present to get the fax, even if I say I'll waive any liability on their part.  So after 2 hours of phone BS, and thinking I already was done after the first call, now I have nothing to show for my time.   

I'll have to see if I can get to a fax and try again on Monday.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 12, 2016)

I went and set up a free online fax number.  Now I'm once again on hold with the IRS.  The first 2 times it told me the expected wait was 15-30 minutes.  This time it told me 30-60 minutes.  

They are open for the another 2 hours, so maybe, just maybe, I can get in touch with an actual person again, get them to agree I'm me, and have them send the fax to the new number, and if I'm super lucky, this fax service will be legit and I'll get the letter I need.  I don't want to have to wait until Monday (or later).


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 12, 2016)

Gracie said:


> > For all intent and purpose, it appears that my Doxie is prepping to go to the Rainbow Bridge. She's not eating, although she is
> 
> 
> 
> Awww. I'm sorry . Good friend of mine just had to put her dog down. That is two friends in less than 3 months that lost their furkid. Sigh.



Yes, BBD just lost his beloved Jingles.  As we all age, alas so do our fur friends.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 12, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Well....a hearty FU to the IRS.
> 
> The second person asked if I was at the fax to receive it, I told her no, but I have someone there waiting for it.  She said there is a policy that you have to be physically present to get the fax, even if I say I'll waive any liability on their part.  So after 2 hours of phone BS, and thinking I already was done after the first call, now I have nothing to show for my time.
> 
> I'll have to see if I can get to a fax and try again on Monday.



How in the hell do they verify that you're at the fax machine?  And why should they care?


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 12, 2016)

Faxing doesn't seem to be working.  I guess this online fax service isn't working.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 12, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> I am seriously thinking of drawing my money out of the bank and buying Gold coins. I wish I had done it years ago when I first considered it, because Gold has gone up four times the value.
> 
> English Gold sovereigns have gone up forty pounds in the last few months, since when I last looked at them on the Internet.
> 
> I am getting no interest on my money in the bank, but Gold keeps going up and up.



The rule of thumb is to keep 6 months of ready cash in the bank and invest the rest in conservative investments.  I don't know about buying gold, but I do wonder about those who keep pushing us to buy gold and silver why they aren't buying it themselves?


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 12, 2016)

Success!!!!!!!!!

I have my non-filing letter, which really is just the IRS saying, "We don't have a record of him filing taxes".  That was a lot of effort for what seems like it should have been a simple thing.  Now I will email it to the financial aid office at the school and hopefully find out on Monday that everything is completed for getting my grant money.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 12, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Well....a hearty FU to the IRS.
> ...



She said it is a security issue, I guess so no one else gets to see my SSN and phone #....even if I tell them it's fine and I'll waive any possible liability for the IRS.


----------



## zzzz (Aug 12, 2016)

Lots of changes since I last visited here.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 12, 2016)

zzzz said:


> Lots of changes since I last visited here.


Yup, I even washed my underwear.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 12, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Success!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have my non-filing letter, which really is just the IRS saying, "We don't have a record of him filing taxes".  That was a lot of effort for what seems like it should have been a simple thing.  Now I will email it to the financial aid office at the school and hopefully find out on Monday that everything is completed for getting my grant money.


Parasite.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 12, 2016)

zzzz said:


> Lots of changes since I last visited here.



Hey zzzz !!!   Good to see you.  Happy you stopped in.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 12, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Success!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have my non-filing letter, which really is just the IRS saying, "We don't have a record of him filing taxes".  That was a lot of effort for what seems like it should have been a simple thing.  Now I will email it to the financial aid office at the school and hopefully find out on Monday that everything is completed for getting my grant money.



I think I'll keep you on the list until everything is a done deal.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 12, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Faxing doesn't seem to be working.  I guess this online fax service isn't working.



I wouldn't want the IRS to be compared to a dinosaur, but we email stuff most of the time now, not fax.  On second thought, if the IRS WAS a dinosaur it would be extinct....hmmmm....


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 12, 2016)

zzzz said:


> Lots of changes since I last visited here.



Yep moved the furniture and updated the drink menu.


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 12, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Greetings, Everwon!
> It's been a while, hasn't it.  Too many pages to read to catch up, sorry.
> We've started our rainy season here.  I am accustomed to slogging through ankle-deep mud to feed, water, and milk the goats.  They still object to the mud.  Goats do not like the wet, that's certain.
> I've been working at both places, Birchwood and Willow, getting lots done.  In Willow, I've been clearing "slash" (branches and leaves, etc. left over from felling trees) and cutting/splitting firewood.  My plan to build the barn and move up to Willow this summer were put on hold after the partner shattered his ankle, but I still need to keep cleaning and clearing.  That fire here last year, and the many devastating fires in the Lower 48 make it clear that one should take every precaution possible to "fireproof" one's homestead.  I've also decided to terrace the slope on the south side of the house for my garden.
> ...



Nice to here from you again.  We sure did have fun visiting you.  Any chance I could get you to ship us some of that mead for Christmas?  I'll send a check.


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 12, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I'm so tired. And so depressed. When I go out to my now ugly back yard, it is covered in tarps with stuff I wanted and don't want. The birds are not happy. No food, so I give them crumbs of bread. Hummer feeders are going dry. I will fill them up before we go and leave them but the owner of the house won't fee them so maybe I should take them so the birds know the well has dried up here.
> 
> Whatever the case...today is not good. Very whiney. Very down. Very.....meh.



Me too.  I made the decision to remodel my kitchen. The contractor made the decision to demolish it, but hasn't yet come back to put it back together, it's been 3 weeks with no progress....


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 12, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Who woulda thunk being 65 and 70 years old, we would be homeless, dependent on a friend for a room, selling all our stuff and giving most away, starting all over at this age?
> 
> We were so stupid. So stupid. SO fucking stupid to not consider this when we were younger.



so sorry to hear of your woes, and here I was feeling sorry for myself, at least I have a roof over my head, if not a stove to put a pot on to cook in.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 13, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so tired. And so depressed. When I go out to my now ugly back yard, it is covered in tarps with stuff I wanted and don't want. The birds are not happy. No food, so I give them crumbs of bread. Hummer feeders are going dry. I will fill them up before we go and leave them but the owner of the house won't fee them so maybe I should take them so the birds know the well has dried up here.
> ...



Ewwww  bummer


----------



## Gracie (Aug 13, 2016)

Inlaws came down today to help me tomorrow with the final yard sale. I think they took most of the stuff, lol. I still have furniture and art and man cave stuff and kitchen stuff, but she took most all the clothing and shoes, and a bunch of other stuff. Which is great...less to put curbside. Now all I have to do is get rid of the big furniture...recliner, chair, coffee table that was my dads and is about 85 years old cuz I was a toddler hanging on to it and I hate to see it go...but...it's just stuff, right? Can't eat it, can't live in it...may as well sell it to someone that will appreciate it. That includes the rest of the stuff out there.

I am not as bummed as I was. That's not to say I won't get there again, mood wise, but I'll snap out of it eventually. I think. Sometimes  I just have whine and come here to get my cheese.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 13, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Inlaws came down today to help me tomorrow with the final yard sale. I think they took most of the stuff, lol. I still have furniture and art and man cave stuff and kitchen stuff, but she took most all the clothing and shoes, and a bunch of other stuff. Which is great...less to put curbside. Now all I have to do is get rid of the big furniture...recliner, chair, coffee table that was my dads and is about 85 years old cuz I was a toddler hanging on to it and I hate to see it go...but...it's just stuff, right? Can't eat it, can't live in it...may as well sell it to someone that will appreciate it. That includes the rest of the stuff out there.
> 
> I am not as bummed as I was. That's not to say I won't get there again, mood wise, but I'll snap out of it eventually. I think. Sometimes  I just have whine and come here to get my cheese.



Have you considered curds?


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 13, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Inlaws came down today to help me tomorrow with the final yard sale. I think they took most of the stuff, lol. I still have furniture and art and man cave stuff and kitchen stuff, but she took most all the clothing and shoes, and a bunch of other stuff. Which is great...less to put curbside. Now all I have to do is get rid of the big furniture...recliner, chair, coffee table that was my dads and is about 85 years old cuz I was a toddler hanging on to it and I hate to see it go...but...it's just stuff, right? Can't eat it, can't live in it...may as well sell it to someone that will appreciate it. That includes the rest of the stuff out there.
> 
> I am not as bummed as I was. That's not to say I won't get there again, mood wise, but I'll snap out of it eventually. I think. Sometimes  I just have whine and come here to get my cheese.



It is just stuff but that doesn't mean it is not emotionally wrenching to let it go. But we did that when we left Kansas.  The beautiful piano that I loved and the kids grew up with, my antique dining room set, family heirlooms going way back, etc.  And except for the piano, I do not miss any of it now.  I wish I had kept the piano.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 13, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Greetings, Everwon!
> ...



Is it legal to ship that I wonder?


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 13, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


It's not illegal to ship as a gift but shipping companies typically have private regulations baring the shipping of alcohol.  What most people do is lie if asked and claim it's only glassware.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 13, 2016)

Ha! I just got my first Christmas present for my sister from Amazon. Its a lovely brooch. They had over three hundred pages of brooches to buy but I got mine from about page five. Its very attractive.
I find it harder to think of a present for Christmas and birthdays every year. So I like to shop early.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 13, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



I'm sure it is done all the time.  I learned that people who ship a lot of fine jewelry or precious stones, etc. will label the package "medical supplies' or some such.  So I'm sure GW could disguise a bit of his 200 proof mead.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 13, 2016)

I tried to make some homemade wine once.  I followed the recipe I thought.  I started with a heavy glass five gallon container and added the grape juice, sugar, yeast etc. and placed a huge rubber balloon over the opening.  Hombre painted a smiley face on the balloon just before it was installed.  We set the container in a corner of the dining room to 'cook'.  The process was that the balloon would blow up and when it went down in about two weeks, the wine would be ready.  Well it did blow up so we had this huge yellow smiley face in the dining room for one week, two weeks, three weeks. . .the balloon never deflated.   Finally we took the balloon off and sampled the 'wine'.  I swear that stuff was 200 proof or more if alcohol can be more than that.  And it tasted terrible.  Absolutely undrinkable.  So I poured it out.  I'm sure it scoured out the drain and pipes really well.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 13, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Ha! I just got my first Christmas present for my sister from Amazon. Its a lovely brooch. They had over three hundred pages of brooches to buy but I got mine from about page five. Its very attractive.
> I find it harder to think of a present for Christmas and birthdays every year. So I like to shop early.


I always keep it simple.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 13, 2016)

Yard sale is done. Made 654 bucks. Most I gave away. Last hour I sold everything for a buck just so I don't have to haul it off. The rest is sitting in the den, waiting to be mailed to our new address and the rest will be stuffed in MrGs truck and my van. Wish I could leave now, but..no can do. Got docs appts this month and I still have to wait for the roomie to leave on the 15th.

I'm pooped. Worn out. Burned out. Ready for a nap. And my eye feels like sandpaper. Doc said it would do that but then go away. I hope so. Wearing glasses makes it hurt. Blinking makes it hurt. I will call him monday and see about drops.

Off to bed for my nap now. But..its done.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 13, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Yard sale is done. Made 654 bucks. Most I gave away. Last hour I sold everything for a buck just so I don't have to haul it off. The rest is sitting in the den, waiting to be mailed to our new address and the rest will be stuffed in MrGs truck and my van. Wish I could leave now, but..no can do. Got docs appts this month and I still have to wait for the roomie to leave on the 15th.
> 
> I'm pooped. Worn out. Burned out. Ready for a nap. And my eye feels like sandpaper. Doc said it would do that but then go away. I hope so. Wearing glasses makes it hurt. Blinking makes it hurt. I will call him monday and see about drops.
> 
> Off to bed for my nap now. But..its done.



???? You should be using special drops several times a day following cataract surgery.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 13, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Well if it is going to people who already HAVE you SSN and other sensitive information I can't see any security issue.  If they are taking your word for it that you are you and you are at the fax machine, they should accept your word that you give them permission to fax the info to whomever.  But this wouldn't be the first time that a policy made no sense.

Example:  My aunt was getting injections to arrest severe osteoporosis.  I went with her for one of the periodic injections and they informed her that her blood work showed the medicine was affecting her liver negatively so they would have to use another.  They would have to give her a less effective one because they couldn't give her the most effective one because she still had her gall bladder.  !!!     I asked the doctor what the gall bladder had to do with osteoporosis.  He said it had nothing to do with osteoporosis or the effectiveness of the drug.  It was just one of those inexplicable rules built into Medicare that made absolutely no sense to anybody.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 13, 2016)

ChrisL said:


>



Does your bunny do that?  Or is that your bunny?


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



That's not my bunny but my bunny does that.  It's sooooo cute!


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 13, 2016)

Was out and abut earlier and the chile roasters are in full operation everywhere.  There is nothing that signals that autumn is just around the corner more than that:


----------



## Gracie (Aug 13, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Yard sale is done. Made 654 bucks. Most I gave away. Last hour I sold everything for a buck just so I don't have to haul it off. The rest is sitting in the den, waiting to be mailed to our new address and the rest will be stuffed in MrGs truck and my van. Wish I could leave now, but..no can do. Got docs appts this month and I still have to wait for the roomie to leave on the 15th.
> ...


He gave me nothing. Said no need. Just don't get water in it.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 13, 2016)

Uh oh.  I finally heard back from my advisor at the school I'm trying to take courses from.  She gave me a list of classes she said I need to take this semester, and one of them is the class that requires me to be on-campus.  I have already talked to their registrar's office about taking classes at another school close to me, so I can get credit for those 2 courses, and was told I need to first complete a semester at their school before they will allow me to take courses at another school to put towards the program.  So now it's possible I just can't do this at all, at least not until next year, which would mean all this will have been a giant waste of time and money and I'll have to try another option.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 14, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Uh oh.  I finally heard back from my advisor at the school I'm trying to take courses from.  She gave me a list of classes she said I need to take this semester, and one of them is the class that requires me to be on-campus.  I have already talked to their registrar's office about taking classes at another school close to me, so I can get credit for those 2 courses, and was told I need to first complete a semester at their school before they will allow me to take courses at another school to put towards the program.  So now it's possible I just can't do this at all, at least not until next year, which would mean all this will have been a giant waste of time and money and I'll have to try another option.



So she won't let you waive that class for awhile and take something else?


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 14, 2016)

Good night Darlinks. I hope all sleep well. And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Kat, Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Boedicca's Dad,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in their transition and Gracie's eye surgery,
Saveliberty in job transition,
GW and his doxie,
Montrovant's transition,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, 007, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.

The meteor shower was spectacular the last three days. . .


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 14, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Uh oh.  I finally heard back from my advisor at the school I'm trying to take courses from.  She gave me a list of classes she said I need to take this semester, and one of them is the class that requires me to be on-campus.  I have already talked to their registrar's office about taking classes at another school close to me, so I can get credit for those 2 courses, and was told I need to first complete a semester at their school before they will allow me to take courses at another school to put towards the program.  So now it's possible I just can't do this at all, at least not until next year, which would mean all this will have been a giant waste of time and money and I'll have to try another option.
> ...



I don't know yet.  I got the email from her Friday evening.  I'll have to wait until tomorrow to try and get a hold of her on the phone or get another email back from her.  I don't know why it would be necessary to take the class this semester rather than next, I'm hoping that the courses she listed were more of a recommendation than any sort of necessity.  

I also went to look over my second school option in case this doesn't pan out, and there may be a problem I hadn't seen with that, as well.  It's at least possible I'm going to end up back to a simple coding certificate program rather than getting an associates.  I don't know how much of a negative impact that might have on employment options.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 14, 2016)

Sold the last car for the dealership Saturday and have the first two for the new owner Monday.  Somebody better buy a few new and used ones for stock or I may have to fire the owner.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 14, 2016)

&*(#@$^#&(^%&#*)((@#$

I got another email from my advisor.

The program I have been trying to get into, which I have mentioned by name in multiple correspondences with various offices at the school, DOES NOT EVEN EXIST.  On the school website they list Healthcare Management Technology as an available online program.  I applied to get into that program.  My acceptance letter says I have been accepted into the prerequisite certificate program.  Everything I've been doing has been based on that program, and it doesn't fucking exist!  

The program that does exist, which is Health Information Management Technology, has 5 additional courses which are not available online.  Strangely, that includes 3 coding courses.  My original thoughts about getting education included possibly taking a coding course online, yet this school apparently doesn't even offer that.  'They have found that the courses work better face-to-face' or some crap like that.

So it appears the school has been jerking me around for more than a month, I've forked out at least $100 (when I have a job where I make almost no money), and I've wasted enough time that I might not be able to enter another similar program until next year.  

And people wonder why I am cynical and pessimistic.....


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 14, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> &*(#@$^#&(^%&#*)((@#$
> 
> I got another email from my advisor.
> 
> ...



One of the best lines of advice I constantly give myself is 'don't make it harder than it has to be.'  But I will admit that it is difficult these days to avoid those who insist on making it harder than it has to be.   Check into the Grand Canyon University.  They have an on line health sciences program and might be able to put together an associate degree for you.  They were putting together an all online religious studies degree for me--I wanted the credentials for a curriculum I am writing-- but my money for that was sidetracked by my surgery last fall.  Just google them and they'll come right up for you.  They also had excellent people skills and were quick to explain everything completely and competently.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 14, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> &*(#@$^#&(^%&#*)((@#$
> 
> I got another email from my advisor.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately the "cheap" online schools are cheap for a reason.  Here's the proper question to ask; Is the school accredited?   
If it is you typically pay more, and even then some classes cannot be taken online but you have a degree or certificate from an accredited school which means most if not all of your course credit will transfer.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 14, 2016)

Been cooling around here over the last few days, low 90s and we have had some rain.  Heck yesterday we had a gully washer dropping at least a couple of inches in about 20 minutes, the side road became a river and the wife was worried we'd be flooded......  Wasn't even close to being flooded.
At the end of the month is my disability hearing up in Colorado Springs, we''ll head up 2 days before, meet with the lawyer the 2nd day then have the hearing the morning of the 3rd day then head home.
Happy Tails will come by twice a day to feed and check up on the cats so that's taken care of and since we have to travel for the hearing it's all refundable.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 14, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > &*(#@$^#&(^%&#*)((@#$
> ...



There are different forms of accreditation.  The traditional one is regional accreditation, but there are national accreditations as well, which is what the all-online schools use.

I have yet to look at a school, and I've looked at dozens, that wasn't accredited by an organization 'recognized as an accrediting organization by the Department of Education' or similar text.

The tech school I have been trying to get into is regionally accredited.  If I do an all online school it will be nationally accredited.  I don't know if it will cause any issues with potential employers.  I would most likely also get certification(s) once I complete the degree, there are coding as well as registered health information technologist certifications, and perhaps others; the certifications might be all an employer really wants.

I'm still holding out a thread of hope that the advisor didn't know what she was talking about.  She didn't even realize the school web site has an area for online degrees, but I am guessing I'm out of luck here.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 14, 2016)

Happy 165th birthday to Dr. John Henry Holliday.
OK y'all. I'm looking for people who have dealt with carpal tunnel syndrome. Woke up yesterday with excruciating pain in my right wrist. Symptoms all point to CTS. 
Has anyone been successfully treated with anything less than surgery?


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 15, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Happy 165th birthday to Dr. John Henry Holliday.
> OK y'all. I'm looking for people who have dealt with carpal tunnel syndrome. Woke up yesterday with excruciating pain in my right wrist. Symptoms all point to CTS.
> Has anyone been successfully treated with anything less than surgery?


Yes, the wife but her "carpel tunnel" was neck related, Chiropractic treatments worked.  Basically it  may not be carpel tunnel per se so you should get it checked out.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 15, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Happy 165th birthday to Dr. John Henry Holliday.
> OK y'all. I'm looking for people who have dealt with carpal tunnel syndrome. Woke up yesterday with excruciating pain in my right wrist. Symptoms all point to CTS.
> Has anyone been successfully treated with anything less than surgery?



Since I can't imagine you're doing a lot of things that generally cause CTS, I am thinking Ringel is giving good advice to get a good medical opinion.  There are any number of things that could be causing you wrist pain.  And if it is CTS, there are all kinds of treatment that should be used and surgery should be an absolute last resort:  ergonomics, physical therapy, cortisone injections, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 15, 2016)

Good morning and Happy Monday everybody.  Bright blue clear skies and still that touch of fall in the air here.  Afternoon temps remain in the 80's, possibly hitting 90, but that is very pleasant summer weather for us.  Need to go make my breakfast shake and then hit the showers.  Planning to bake cookies later to take to my Uncle Ed who is not doing well healthwise.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 15, 2016)

Well, I have started buying Gold coins. I purchased three sovereigns today. But I am  paying £15 more each for them than the price advertised on various web sites, because I brought them at a jewellers shop.
I prefer to get them from a shop than risk my details on the internet, and rely on getting them through the post.
Since I plan to keep them for years I expect them to go up in value.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 15, 2016)

I need to see dramatic improvements at work by the end of the week or seek alternatives.  I guess I can also consider staying with a large raise, but it would need to be large.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 15, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> I need to see dramatic improvements at work by the end of the week or seek alternatives.  I guess I can also consider staying with a large raise, but it would need to be large.



I've never had a raise, don't dismiss it too lightly.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 15, 2016)

Just got back from a road trip up to Silver City then the Gila Cliff Dwellings (which we didn't hike up to).  I'm exhausted.  One thing is the trip up to the Cliff Dwellings from Silver City is a gorgeous albeit slow drive.  The section of Rte 15 from Silver City is mostly winding, twisty road barely big enough for two cars to pass each other, the section after Rte 35 is much better and it's all mountain driving.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 15, 2016)

I looked at a couple of online only schools, and while I may yet choose one of them, they don't have a particular accreditation that I worry might be important.  Whatever degree I get needs to be CAHIM accredited in order to get a Registered Health Informatics Technician certificate.  I can't be sure I'll need that, but it might help in job searching.  The online only schools don't seem to have that accreditation in their programs.

I found a couple of regionally accredited schools that I might be able to get into shorter Fall terms for.  I've talked with a woman at one that has what appears to be an all online degree program which has that CAHIM accreditation.  They have what they call a B Term which runs for 8 weeks rather than the usual 16.  I'm hoping I can start in late September for the Fall B Term, then do normal full terms for the rest.

I'm still pissed at the other school for wasting so much of my time.  Hopefully this one turns out better.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 16, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> I need to see dramatic improvements at work by the end of the week or seek alternatives.  I guess I can also consider staying with a large raise, but it would need to be large.



Maybe give the new guy a couple of weeks to gain his land legs and have enough time to observe folks and know who merits his admiration?


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 16, 2016)

Morning!  I have to go to the dentist because I lost a filling.  They better not tell me to have a root canal.  I will say no, just fill it again.  It hasn't gotten any bigger, but it is sensitive now that there is no filling in there, and I don't want food getting in there either.  It's only a tiny little cavity/hole in my tooth though, so no need for an extensive and expensive procedure (not to mention painful).


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## Dajjal (Aug 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Morning!  I have to go to the dentist because I lost a filling.  They better not tell me to have a root canal.  I will say no, just fill it again.  It hasn't gotten any bigger, but it is sensitive now that there is no filling in there, and I don't want food getting in there either.  It's only a tiny little cavity/hole in my tooth though, so no need for an extensive and expensive procedure (not to mention painful).



Its important to have a good dentist. I can tell you from experience what an ordeal a bad one can be. Years ago I had an incompetent Asian guy who injected me in the lip not the gums, and then he spent twenty minutes fumbling around drilling a raw nerve. I actually cried. Subsequently I had to have that tooth pulled by another dentist because it was dead.
Since then I have been lucky with dentists, and I now have a pretty lady with a sensitive touch. I actually enjoy seeing her every six months.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Morning!  I have to go to the dentist because I lost a filling.  They better not tell me to have a root canal.  I will say no, just fill it again.  It hasn't gotten any bigger, but it is sensitive now that there is no filling in there, and I don't want food getting in there either.  It's only a tiny little cavity/hole in my tooth though, so no need for an extensive and expensive procedure (not to mention painful).



I lost a filling in one of my back teeth a few years ago.  I never had anything done about it, I haven't been to a dentist in 20+ years.  It hasn't caused me any problems.  Of course, it's at the back side of a back tooth, not the middle of a tooth, so that helped.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Morning!  I have to go to the dentist because I lost a filling.  They better not tell me to have a root canal.  I will say no, just fill it again.  It hasn't gotten any bigger, but it is sensitive now that there is no filling in there, and I don't want food getting in there either.  It's only a tiny little cavity/hole in my tooth though, so no need for an extensive and expensive procedure (not to mention painful).



I have had a TON of dental work costing many thousands of dollars.  But eventually, the teeth have given way to more and more partials.  If I had just gone that route in the first place I could have saved myself a ton of pain and a huge amount of money.  You are wise to insist on the filling instead of the much more expensive features.  Just thinking about going to the dentist can raise my blood pressure 20 points.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 16, 2016)

My ghost peppers are coming in!  
I'm ecstatic that I was able to protect them from being drowned in the relentless rain we've had for two weeks -- that's why I grow in pots around here.  We get more rain than Seattle.

From the stem end an orange washes over that evolves into a fiery red.  They told me when I bought the seedlings they would be "very hot" but I didn't really appreciate how hot until I looked up some video of people actually eating one *whole*.... this is one million Scoville units baby.



 

 ​Can I interest anybody in a nice.... salad?


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 16, 2016)

Pogo said:


> My ghost peppers are coming in!
> I'm ecstatic that I was able to protect them from being drowned in the relentless rain we've had for two weeks -- that's why I grow in pots around here.  We get more rain than Seattle.
> 
> From the stem end an orange washes over that evolves into a fiery red.  They told me when I bought the seedlings they would be "very hot" but I didn't really appreciate how hot until I looked up some video of people actually eating one *whole*.... this is one million Scoville units baby.
> ...



They are beautiful but even the milder jalapenos are too hot for me, habaneros are unthinkable, so I think I'll pass on your beautiful peppers.  When we want a little heat in our food we go with the luscious taste of our New Mexico Hatch green chiles or their more durable form when they turn red.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 16, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > My ghost peppers are coming in!
> ...



Here's the plan -----

I take one of these babies, in a sealed container of course, up to Washington DC and drop it in the water supply.  While everybody is choking -- I take over the world.  

Then you will all be my subjects.  

Be thankful, you could all be my verbs, and that's a lot more work.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 16, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > My ghost peppers are coming in!
> ...



I wouldn't even want the chiles.  I don't care for spicy food.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 16, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



As a rule, I don't either but the mild green chiles barely qualify as 'spicy' and the taste included in dishes suitable for them is to die for.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 16, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Now those elongated bright-red peppers in the background are called "Carmen", they're a sweet pepper, not at all spicy.  A very dark-peppery flavor but without heat.  I grew them this year instead of bell peppers, which I've had limited success with.  These grew very well but next year I'll prolly go back to bells and maybe try another variety.  Bell peppers are cheap though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 16, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



As long as it is not more than mild heat and they are versatile enough to use with pretty  much anything you use peppers for, I'm on board.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 16, 2016)

Sunday night at the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate the stars aligned and we experienced something rather rare.  Sunday afternoon was a rainy, rainy time.  But, along about 6:00 that evening, the skies cleared.  That meant that Daisy and I could take our daily walk in the park.

But with rain comes mud puddles.  Daisy happily splashed through them and over them and in the midst of them.  She frolicked herself right into the bathtub once we got home.

And, Sunday is also laundry day at Pimplebutt.  All the wash was done and the bed was stripped and fresh clean linens were put back on.

I decided to shower down in the evening rather than first thing Monday morning.  And so the phenomenon was born!  A clean dog, clean bed linens and a clean me!  A triple clean!

Last night Daisy and I again walked in the park.  Again she frolicked and rolled and played her way through the park.  It was hot and muggy and I began a light perspiration.  The sheets were only a night old, but the magic was gone.

Like standing an egg on end during the equinox, a triple clean is a fleeting thing.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 16, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I do like bell peppers.    Good for pizza or salad or just to munch on.  If only they weren't annoyingly full of seeds......


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 16, 2016)

I've had some good discussion with the woman in charge of online programs at the new school I'm trying to enroll in.  It's sounds promising, but I don't want to get too attached to the idea this will work out after the disaster the last school turned out to be.  I actually sent this new school an admission form back before I decided on the other one; I don't know if that is a good thing or not.  *fingers crossed*

The little one's school has an Ice Cream Social tonight.  We should be leaving for that in the next 15-30 minutes, depending on when her mom gets home.  The little one is doing some reading right now, she is supposed to read for at least 15 minutes a day for homework.  Hopefully she has fun, she usually does at school events.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 16, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Mind you they _are_ very tasty.  I just picked one off the plant and munched it with some hummus with my afternoon raw veggie snack.  Yum.  I'm not at all sorry I grew 'em.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 16, 2016)

Just returned from taking my Aunt Betty for a late eye injection for her macular degeneration.  And for the first time she opened up and was able to speak about her fears that Uncle Ed probably isn't going to last much longer.  He hardly eats, does not drink enough fluid to be healthy, and he is so weak he has to force himself to get up to walk.  And he has been having severe spells of not being able to breathe because of his advanced COPD which of course is causing most of the other problems and is also exacerbating his glaucoma.  Those of you who are still smoking, please stop.  It just isn't worth it.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 16, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Just returned from taking my Aunt Betty for a late eye injection for her macular degeneration.  And for the first time she opened up and was able to speak about her fears that Uncle Ed probably isn't going to last much longer.  He hardly eats, does not drink enough fluid to be healthy, and he is so weak he has to force himself to get up to walk.  And he has been having severe spells of not being able to breath because of his advanced COPD which of course is causing most of the other problems and is also exacerbating his glaucoma.  Those of you who are still smoking, please stop.  It just isn't worth it.





Sherry's Mom has n-stage COPD due to a lifetime of smoking.  It you smoke please stop.  Foxy is right...it is not worth it.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 16, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I need to see dramatic improvements at work by the end of the week or seek alternatives.  I guess I can also consider staying with a large raise, but it would need to be large.
> ...



I have a simple formula talk up good employees and vendors, do my job, anticipate needs and offer solutions all while selling more than anyone else.  Turns out two vendors I talked up the new boss knows and agrees with my assessments.  I have heard several employees have said a few good words on my behalf without prompting from me.  That was nice.  Pretty sure one employee has bad mouthed me several times to the boss as well, pretty sure he has bad mouthed everyone by now.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 16, 2016)

I know a couple of folks you get true enjoyment out of smoking and their quality of life would be worse without it.  If you can quit awesome, if you can't just don't do it around me or people I care about.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 16, 2016)

One of the last to get my rehire interview.  I was asked to write my job description.  This is going to be fun.  In the big city five people do my job(s), of course they have more volume too.  I stopped writing after the first page, it looks like bragging with two full pages.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 16, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> One of the last to get my rehire interview.  I was asked to write my job description.  This is going to be fun.  In the big city five people do my job(s), of course they have more volume too.  I stopped writing after the first page, it looks like bragging with two full pages.



But it definitely looks like things are looking up for you.  Is the bad mouth guy staying on?  Sometimes it is good to have a villain in the group.  They usually don't care if they are the villain and it sort of takes pressure off of everybody else.


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 17, 2016)

good morning, sunshines.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 17, 2016)

Good morning daniel and everybody.  A beautiful Wednesday morning in Albuquerque with mid 80's for high temps for the foreseeable future.  I'm loving that a lot.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 17, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Is it normal to be up, down, up, down, all over the place? I am excited, then scared, then sad, then excited again, then feeling dread, back to sad, back to semi exited, numb, down again...etc etc etc. Blood pressure has been a stead 211/80, I'm always flushed and hot, then get cold. MrG is afraid I'm gonna keel over from a heart attack. To be honest...I sorta wish I would so I don't have to deal with this any more. But then...he would be alone. And have two old dogs to deal with. And have to start this new "adventure" on his own. I'd feel guilty. Mostly, I keep kicking myself because we have been such idiots to not plan for this. We were supposed to be sitting in rocking chairs on the porch...not starting all over again at the mercy of friends like two beggars holding out a bowl murmuring "alms for the poor?"
> 
> Fuck. Fuckity fuck fuck fuck.
> 
> Sorry. Needed to get that out. Maybe my BP will go down now.


During stressful times, Gracie, I think it's quite normal to have a lot of mixed emotions.  And if anyone I know is having a stressful stretch right now, it's you.  Thankfully, you and Mr. G. do have each other...and maybe your fur-fam helps, too.  Just hang in there (I know that's easy to tell you from the hundreds of miles between us), at some point things will take a turn for the better.
Luvs ya!


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 17, 2016)

I see on twitter Gold prices went down today. So I am off to buy more Gold tomorrow.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 17, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


[several days later]  Well, Uschi passed on Saturday evening.  I felt fortunate to have been able to hold her for her last bit of time on this Earth and be there when she breathed her last and her little heart slowly stilled.  I took her to the homestead this weekend and buried her next to her big buddy, Aja (who passed on a few years ago).  Sad work, and difficult to dig a decent grave in the forest.  The dogs loved that place and even on her very last weekend there, she asked to go sit outside to enjoy being there.  There's definitely and empty spot around here and one of my cats is in deep mourning, missing her little buddy.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 17, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> I know a couple of folks you get true enjoyment out of smoking and their quality of life would be worse without it.  If you can quit awesome, if you can't just don't do it around me or people I care about.



I am so glad that smoking in restaurants has been banned in Britain because I am a bit allergic to cigarette smoke. It was an ordeal for me to get it blown my way. It's not surprising it affected me, as there are many cancer causing chemicals in the smoke.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 17, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Greetings, Everwon!
> ...


I would love to send some mead, but I'll have to find out how to do that.  The USPS won't let you mail alcohol, and you have to admit, it does have a splash of that!Maybe UPS or FedEx?  Soap and cheese, now...those I can send but cheese should wait for cooler weather, I think.
I loved squiring you and Mr. Sheila around, wish you could have spent a little more time, though.  Did my homestead live up to Mr. S's expectations?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 17, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...


That'll work until they drop the box.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 17, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> I tried to make some homemade wine once.  I followed the recipe I thought.  I started with a heavy glass five gallon container and added the grape juice, sugar, yeast etc. and placed a huge rubber balloon over the opening.  Hombre painted a smiley face on the balloon just before it was installed.  We set the container in a corner of the dining room to 'cook'.  The process was that the balloon would blow up and when it went down in about two weeks, the wine would be ready.  Well it did blow up so we had this huge yellow smiley face in the dining room for one week, two weeks, three weeks. . .the balloon never deflated.   Finally we took the balloon off and sampled the 'wine'.  I swear that stuff was 200 proof or more if alcohol can be more than that.  And it tasted terrible.  Absolutely undrinkable.  So I poured it out.  I'm sure it scoured out the drain and pipes really well.


Yeah, I know folks who have tried that, it most often fails to produce a decent beverage.  But, if you want some high-test, kick-ass, head breaking hootch, that'll do just fine.  Most of my meads aren't really ready for 12-18 months, including at least six months aged in the bottle.  I keep pretty detailed notes so that any failures are not repeated and successes can be done again.  There are loads of variables that come into play, though.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 17, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I tried to make some homemade wine once.  I followed the recipe I thought.  I started with a heavy glass five gallon container and added the grape juice, sugar, yeast etc. and placed a huge rubber balloon over the opening.  Hombre painted a smiley face on the balloon just before it was installed.  We set the container in a corner of the dining room to 'cook'.  The process was that the balloon would blow up and when it went down in about two weeks, the wine would be ready.  Well it did blow up so we had this huge yellow smiley face in the dining room for one week, two weeks, three weeks. . .the balloon never deflated.   Finally we took the balloon off and sampled the 'wine'.  I swear that stuff was 200 proof or more if alcohol can be more than that.  And it tasted terrible.  Absolutely undrinkable.  So I poured it out.  I'm sure it scoured out the drain and pipes really well.
> ...



My father made his own wine for years. He cut a barrel in half and put the two halves behind the couch in the living room. He made many gallons over the years. Unfortunately he discovered too late that his heart was allergic to alcohol and it sent him to an early grave.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 17, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Heavy duty cardboard and tons of bubble wrap, they'd have to find a way to completely crush the box.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 17, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Heavy duty cardboard and tons of bubble wrap, they'd have to find a way to completely crush the box.



Give it to a ramp rat...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 17, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Well, I have started buying Gold coins. I purchased three sovereigns today. But I am  paying £15 more each for them than the price advertised on various web sites, because I brought them at a jewellers shop.
> I prefer to get them from a shop than risk my details on the internet, and rely on getting them through the post.
> Since I plan to keep them for years I expect them to go up in value.


I've considered buying gold, but I am better situated to stock up on feed and shelter for my animals.  I also stock building supplies and such like, fuel, nails, lumber...I figure I can eat the critters (plus, they are a "renewable resource") and materials make suitable trade goods.  Ya can't eat gold, or build much with it, push-comes-to-shove.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 17, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Just got back from a road trip up to Silver City then the Gila Cliff Dwellings (which we didn't hike up to).  I'm exhausted.  One thing is the trip up to the Cliff Dwellings from Silver City is a gorgeous albeit slow drive.  The section of Rte 15 from Silver City is mostly winding, twisty road barely big enough for two cars to pass each other, the section after Rte 35 is much better and it's all mountain driving.


I've actually been there, done that and agree wholeheartedly.  My biggest challenge was having a acrophobic aunt along for the ride.  I finally put her in the camper with a dose of her nerve pills.  She slept most of the way, thank goodness.  The squeals, screams, and white-knuckle grip on the dash were...trying.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 17, 2016)

Pogo said:


> My ghost peppers are coming in!
> I'm ecstatic that I was able to protect them from being drowned in the relentless rain we've had for two weeks -- that's why I grow in pots around here.  We get more rain than Seattle.
> 
> From the stem end an orange washes over that evolves into a fiery red.  They told me when I bought the seedlings they would be "very hot" but I didn't really appreciate how hot until I looked up some video of people actually eating one *whole*.... this is one million Scoville units baby.
> ...


Why do they call them ghost peppers?  Are they more potent than habaneros?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 17, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Just returned from taking my Aunt Betty for a late eye injection for her macular degeneration.  And for the first time she opened up and was able to speak about her fears that Uncle Ed probably isn't going to last much longer.  He hardly eats, does not drink enough fluid to be healthy, and he is so weak he has to force himself to get up to walk.  And he has been having severe spells of not being able to breathe because of his advanced COPD which of course is causing most of the other problems and is also exacerbating his glaucoma.  Those of you who are still smoking, please stop.  It just isn't worth it.


Aunt Betty is probably right.  So seems the way of all flesh.  I'm crossing fingers that nothing disastrous happens in the meantime and that Uncle Ed has an easy, peaceful passage.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 17, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I have started buying Gold coins. I purchased three sovereigns today. But I am  paying £15 more each for them than the price advertised on various web sites, because I brought them at a jewellers shop.
> ...



The reason I am buying Gold is because it gains value, but I get no interest on money in the bank. Funnily enough Gold went down today, but since I intend to keep my coins for years, I am sure it will go up a lot.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 17, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > My ghost peppers are coming in!
> ...


Comparing habaneros to ghost peppers is like comparing a 747 to a Cessna two seater single prop.........


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 17, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


That's an interesting approach.  Did he have some way to seal the barrels while the wine fermented?


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 17, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


I forgot to add, ghost peppers are the 747........


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 17, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Not as far as I recall. I think he just put muslin over them to keep out the flies.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 17, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> There's definitely and empty spot around here and one of my cats is in deep mourning, missing her little buddy.



Yea ! It hurts loosing a pet. It took me months to get over my bird. I gave her a good funeral though. I buried her in the garden in a cardboard easter egg that was just the right size. Mind you I worried I had buried her alive for some time, but that was because I could not believe she had died. I know she was dead because I kept her in a plastic box for a day before I buried her. But I loved her so  much I could not believe she was gone.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 17, 2016)

Good morning!
Finally caught up here.  I thought I'd steal some time to just "visit" and see what y'all were up to.
If I could beg a moment of your time and patience while I was maudlin?
As I mentioned, my long-time fur-kid, Uschi went to wait at the Rainbow Bridge Saturday.  I conferred with my daughter and we determined that she (Uschi) was about 18 yrs old, not bad for a puppydog.  We figured this out because I bought Uschi as a gift for my daughter the year she turned 17 (the daughter).  My daughter turns 35 this year , so the math works out to 18.

Now, we first encountered Uschi in a now long-defunct pet store.  Of course my daughter fell instantly in love with the tiny black-and-tan mite.  It being sometime between a birthday and Christmas, it was decided to gift said miniature pooch to a hard-working child.  When acquired, Uschi weighed 1.6 lbs, 1 lb being her ears, hence the name "Uschi" (Russian for "ears").  She never got to weight more than 10 lbs in her entire life.  So, Uschi came home and became besties with my Bullmastiff, Aja. Nobody ever explained to Uschi that she was not a big dog, she wouldn't have believed it anyhow.

I believe Uschi had a good life, overall, by our standards.  Her low points included when my daughter left home, ditching both Uschi and me.  At least we had each other and we made it through the empty nest period.  Her second dark time was when Aja died.  I had to take poor, despondent Uschi to my partner's every night when I went to work so she would have company.  Eventually, she bonded with a couple of the cats and could be left at home with her new "besties".  It was always so cute, watching the cats cleaning that little dog and making a fur pile with her.

The last few months have been like watching a clock wind down in slow motion.  Up until the beginning of August, though, she had a good appetite, although she lost weight and moved much more slowly.  She never seemed to be in pain, but did want to be held and wanted to spend as much time outside as possible. 

R.I.P. sweet Uschi.  You were a good companion and are missed.

Thanks, CS gang, for putting up with my whiny, wet eulogy.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 17, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


In the hot season, I'll get fruit flies in my fermentation traps (let air out, but nothing in), requiring frequent rinsing and replacement.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 17, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > There's definitely and empty spot around here and one of my cats is in deep mourning, missing her little buddy.
> ...


It's amazing how attached you can become to your fur- (or feather-) friends.  I've know pet birds with more personality than a lot of people.  I've always had cats and birds would not have fit into the mix very well.  It would have been a constant threat on the poor bird's life, or, depending on the type of bird, the cats would have been in danger.
Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 17, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Yea ! I remember the flies. There was a little cloud of them flitting around over the wine.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 17, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



UPS will do dat for free.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 17, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Yea ! my birdy got involved with me in every was she was capable of. That's her swinging on my glasses frame in my avatar. She used to play ball games with me and flick the ball back over her head. I wanted to do a video of it but never had the technology at the time. She also used to sit on my shoulder, and when I was typing she would climb down my arm and tap on the keys with her beak.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 17, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just got back from a road trip up to Silver City then the Gila Cliff Dwellings (which we didn't hike up to).  I'm exhausted.  One thing is the trip up to the Cliff Dwellings from Silver City is a gorgeous albeit slow drive.  The section of Rte 15 from Silver City is mostly winding, twisty road barely big enough for two cars to pass each other, the section after Rte 35 is much better and it's all mountain driving.
> ...



I've got severe acrophobia.  Can't even go up more than a couple of steps on a ladder and even that is stressful.  Yet I have no issue with mountain roads, cliffs, or flying in planes.  I guess it all depends on whether or not you perceive a fear of falling.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 17, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



So sorry GW.  I have held two of my beloved fur friends as they crossed the rainbow bridge and hoped they could feel the love and could take it with them.  Tough duty.  I think pretty much all of us understand.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 17, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just got back from a road trip up to Silver City then the Gila Cliff Dwellings (which we didn't hike up to).  I'm exhausted.  One thing is the trip up to the Cliff Dwellings from Silver City is a gorgeous albeit slow drive.  The section of Rte 15 from Silver City is mostly winding, twisty road barely big enough for two cars to pass each other, the section after Rte 35 is much better and it's all mountain driving.
> ...



Those type don't bother Hombre much. . .just the times they start jumping out the windows.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 17, 2016)

Pogo said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I just claim I get a nosebleed three rungs up on a ladder to give me an excuse not to get on one.  Agree that mountains and flying don't bother me, but I can't walk to the edge of a high cliff such as the Grand Canyon.  And I can't walk out on a high suspension bridge--it's like an invisible source of some kind trying to drag me over the rail.  Can't explain it.  It is my only real phobia.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 17, 2016)

Hiya Foxy,its like a chat room here today with people typing in real time.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 17, 2016)

Pogo said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I can climb (or used to be able to) a near shear rock wall but put me on the edge of a roof or on top of anything very high that's man made (ladders not included) and my heart starts racing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 17, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Since I can't tolerate the heat in habaneros, I wouldn't try ghost peppers.  But I have read that they can add 2 to 10 times as much heat as habaneros.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 17, 2016)

Pogo said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I'm afflicted with somewhat mild acrophobia but have had to overcome that fear, as best I can, because my job requires me to often rise to 60' or better in small, open containers.  Needless to say, I _always_ wear my safety harness whenever possible.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 17, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


My aunt might have jumped out the window except it was too narrow and elevated.  She wouldn't even let me open the window!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 17, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


They have a "glass" walkway at the Grand Canyon...ah, yeah...no thanks, I'll pass.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 17, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


The only time I would climb rocks or cliffs was when forced to.  Often, I would have to in order to preserve my "macho" dignity.  Now, repelling back down was cool fun.  Repelling out of helicopters...not so much, nothing to put your feet on.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 17, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


About a decade or so ago they were the hottest peppers on the planet, now they're at the cool end of the top ten.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 17, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


In my younger incarnation, I loved hot food, the hotter the better.  These last few years, excessive heat does have unfortunate after effects.  My daughter grows a lot of those high-octane peppers, though.  They love 'em, although she won't touch an onion if she knows it's there.  (I used to tell her they were celery!)


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 17, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I used to work in a seaside pier that had running lights along the roof. It was part of my job to climb up and replace the bulbs. The lights had to be on in order for you to see which ones to replace. The snag was that sometimes the bulb holders would fill with water. So when I tried to unscrew them I got electrocuted.
I use to walk down the roof top with one foot on either side of the middle and when I got a shock there was a risk of falling off the roof, but I was lucky and I never did.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 17, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Couldn't you have pulled the circuit breakers?  The first thing we do when working on any electrical unit on an aircraft is disable the system by pulling the CB.  (The second thing is to label the CB _and_ the controls so the flight crew doesn't operate the system.)


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 17, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


I used to climb these all the time;







And these;






And this;


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 17, 2016)

LOA!!!  There's a TV station here called the "Justice" channel.  Fun, cop show stuff.  They have one show, "Alaska State Troopers", which holds a particular interest for me, as some may understand.  For light entertainment, I make note how a national show pronounces local Alaskan place names.  You'd think they'd bother to find out how we really say things up here!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 17, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Unfortunately, I could not open the images.  I'm sure I would get shivers looking at them.  Technical climbing was never a favorite of mine.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 17, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Garden of the Gods

North Cheyenne Canyon

Pikes Peak

In that order........  And I did it all free style.......


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 17, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Couldn't you have pulled the circuit breakers? The first thing we do when working on any electrical unit on an aircraft is disable the system by pulling the CB. (The second thing is to label the CB _and_ the controls so the flight crew doesn't operate the system.)



No, I had to have the lights working to see which bulbs to replace. What is more I used to walk the roof in bare feet because they are a better grip than shoes. So I was well earthed and could have got a severe shock. I thought later that I should at least have used rubber gloves. But at the time I did not think of it.
The roof was metal and if it rained it instantly became very slippery, so I had to come down before I fell down if it rained.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 17, 2016)

Over the last two weeks I've had a couple of hummingbirds show up in the back yard occasionally, one even hovered in front of my face about two feet away.  Finally picked up a feeder and set it out back this morning, they're making good use of it.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 17, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Over the last two weeks I've had a couple of hummingbirds show up in the back yard occasionally, one even hovered in front of my face about two feet away.  Finally picked up a feeder and set it out back this morning, they're making good use of it.



We don't have humming birds in Britain, but we do have wild parrots in various locations like the London parks.
They originally escaped from an aviary, and started breeding in the wild. Now there are lots of them.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 17, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Over the last two weeks I've had a couple of hummingbirds show up in the back yard occasionally, one even hovered in front of my face about two feet away.  Finally picked up a feeder and set it out back this morning, they're making good use of it.
> ...


Better than the wild pigs over here........


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 17, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> LOA!!!  There's a TV station here called the "Justice" channel.  Fun, cop show stuff.  They have one show, "Alaska State Troopers", which holds a particular interest for me, as some may understand.  For light entertainment, I make note how a national show pronounces local Alaskan place names.  You'd think they'd bother to find out how we really say things up here!



I'm not surprised they butcher Alaskan names.  You ought to see what they do to New Mexico places.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 17, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Yikes!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 17, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > LOA!!!  There's a TV station here called the "Justice" channel.  Fun, cop show stuff.  They have one show, "Alaska State Troopers", which holds a particular interest for me, as some may understand.  For light entertainment, I make note how a national show pronounces local Alaskan place names.  You'd think they'd bother to find out how we really say things up here!
> ...


I wouldn't be surprised at all.  Lots of place names are based on what the locals called them when "discovered".  How do you think Tok is pronounced?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 17, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Couldn't you have pulled the circuit breakers? The first thing we do when working on any electrical unit on an aircraft is disable the system by pulling the CB. (The second thing is to label the CB _and_ the controls so the flight crew doesn't operate the system.)
> ...


Danged!  That sounds a bit risky, indeed.  Glad you survived so we can have the pleasure of your company here.


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 17, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Just returned from taking my Aunt Betty for a late eye injection for her macular degeneration.  And for the first time she opened up and was able to speak about her fears that Uncle Ed probably isn't going to last much longer.  He hardly eats, does not drink enough fluid to be healthy, and he is so weak he has to force himself to get up to walk.  And he has been having severe spells of not being able to breathe because of his advanced COPD which of course is causing most of the other problems and is also exacerbating his glaucoma.  Those of you who are still smoking, please stop.  It just isn't worth it.


A little foreshadowing perhaps.  My mother passed from Emphysema due to smoking.  Next September 1st, will be the 16th anniversary of My quitting smoking. It was killing Me the same as it did My mother.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 17, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I took more risks on motorcycles than on walking around on roofs. I used to do 120 Miles per hour on my 650cc Honda. The very first day I went out on it I thought I was doing about 50 mph but then a lorry pulled out a long way in front of me so I started braking, I glanced down at the speedo and found I was doing 90 mph not 50.
I was lucky to be able to stop in time, and I realized a 650 Honda with a streamlined fairing was a different kind of ride to my previous bikes. From then on I regularly did 120 mph on it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 17, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


When I was living in the DC metro area it wasn't speeding on a bike that was the most dangerous it was the traffic and the number of people who literally do not see you and pull out in front of you.  That's what I was always on the guard for and being on guard kept me out more than a few life threatening accidents.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 17, 2016)

Darkwind said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Just returned from taking my Aunt Betty for a late eye injection for her macular degeneration.  And for the first time she opened up and was able to speak about her fears that Uncle Ed probably isn't going to last much longer.  He hardly eats, does not drink enough fluid to be healthy, and he is so weak he has to force himself to get up to walk.  And he has been having severe spells of not being able to breathe because of his advanced COPD which of course is causing most of the other problems and is also exacerbating his glaucoma.  Those of you who are still smoking, please stop.  It just isn't worth it.
> ...



Yes, I lost my mother to emphysema and lung cancer, both almost certainly caused by smoking, in 1983.  I managed to quit soon after that--and I was a heavy smoker at the time.  I've never regretted doing it for a minute though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 17, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



IMO, anybody who survives DC traffic is living a charmed life.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 17, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Stateside, I never went that fast on a motorcycle, but the German autobahn was a different animal.  Just going with the flow of traffic required those speeds.  I did some dumb things on bikes, though, too.  I went from the coast of California to the coast of North Carolina on my first bike, a Honda 350.  Tightened the chain every evening!


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 17, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I've already pronounced it T - oo - k, with the oo as in oo la la.  Not sure if that is correct though.  I'm sure most pronounced it T - oh - k.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 17, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I used to commute from Quantico to Alexandria every day I worked.  What a zoo!  People farding, making coffee, reading the paper, and all manner of not-driving activities.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 17, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Actually, it's "toke", like smoking a joint.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 17, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> LOA!!!  There's a TV station here called the "Justice" channel.  Fun, cop show stuff.  They have one show, "Alaska State Troopers", which holds a particular interest for me, as some may understand.  For light entertainment, I make note how a national show pronounces local Alaskan place names.  You'd think they'd bother to find out how we really say things up here!


We Pittsburghers mispronounce our local place names, so when we hear them pronounced correctly we know that it is an outsider or someone fresh out of college with a shiny degree in Communications recently hired by a local station.

There's a town; North Versailles we call 'North Versails'.  Carnegie is pronounced CarnEGGY, and don't get me started on Zelienople!


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 17, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Yea ! I was an experienced biker, and I studied the police motorcycling manual. I used to read the road well in front of me.  The manual  said speed was not always dangerous, depending on the road conditions. I used to speed on motorways by sticking to the outside lane.
I overtook everything and kept clear of other traffic, that is until I was nicked for two speeding tickets  So I tried to do 70mph the speed limit., but I was in far greater danger then because bloody minded lorry drivers tail gated me.
On two separate occasions lorries almost pushed me into the back of lorries in front . I had to blast out of there using the bikes acceleration to get clear. After the second time it happened I went back to speeding to get past lorries and slowed down to the speed limit when I was on clear roads.
Those bastards could have killed me if my bike had not had the power to get clear of them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 17, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > LOA!!!  There's a TV station here called the "Justice" channel.  Fun, cop show stuff.  They have one show, "Alaska State Troopers", which holds a particular interest for me, as some may understand.  For light entertainment, I make note how a national show pronounces local Alaskan place names.  You'd think they'd bother to find out how we really say things up here!
> ...



There is a little town in the mountains on the back road through the mountains between here and Santa Fe called Madrid.   The 'foreigners' give themselves away by pronouncing it Ma-DRID as it is pronounced in Spain.  But the locals know it is actually MAD-drid.  Same kind of deal.


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 17, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > LOA!!!  There's a TV station here called the "Justice" channel.  Fun, cop show stuff.  They have one show, "Alaska State Troopers", which holds a particular interest for me, as some may understand.  For light entertainment, I make note how a national show pronounces local Alaskan place names.  You'd think they'd bother to find out how we really say things up here!
> ...


Here in Eastern Pennsylvania, we have a town called Montrose.....The old-timers pronounce it Mont Rose while every one else says it as one word....as in Ronny Montrose, Bad Moter Scooter!...

Note how young Sammy Hagar is!!


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 17, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I find the flying one odd.  I get that up on a mountain you're still on the ground, so unless you stand on an edge, it doesn't feel like you are 'up'.  In a plane, though, it definitely feels 'up'.  Falling always seems like a distinct possibility, too.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 17, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



How about this?


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 17, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I know people who have done that ride, I wouldn't come close to even thinking about doing that.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 17, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I'd need more than beer to do that.  After you, my friend!


----------



## Pogo (Aug 17, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > LOA!!!  There's a TV station here called the "Justice" channel.  Fun, cop show stuff.  They have one show, "Alaska State Troopers", which holds a particular interest for me, as some may understand.  For light entertainment, I make note how a national show pronounces local Alaskan place names.  You'd think they'd bother to find out how we really say things up here!
> ...



There's a Versailles in Missouri they call "ver-sales".  
And a Beloit in Wisconsin called "be-loyt"...
Calais Maine pronounced "Kallas"...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 17, 2016)

I made up a batch of pickled eggs last week.  They have now cured to an edible state.  I've been noshing on them all day.  I will have a blast (heh-heh-heh) at work tonight.  The remaining morsels of deliciousness will be delivered for my co-workers' snacking pleasure.  Alas, it will be too late for retribution!


----------



## Gracie (Aug 17, 2016)

Well....it's official. We will be out on the 17th of Sept. Got the internet, phone, electric, gas, water, trash, cable cancelled for the 16th and bill sent to the new address (my friends house). Everything that was to be sold is sold. Landlord bought the washer and dryer and we are giving him the new dishwasher we installed a year ago, along with the fridge which is a good'un cuz it has an ice maker in it and also keeps ice cream HARD.
Also leaving him a recliner (not mine. That is going to the inlaws), and pc chair, about 4 potted plants and a clean house. Not going to paint. Just clean the bathrooms and kitchen, vac. I told him he needs to have it painted and new carpet cuz this one is shot after 12 years and us having dogs. He said fine...he is going to be having dogs too once he moves in.

So....I am coming to terms with it. Can't fight it, but I sure tried. For months. But, we have a place to go that is only 5 hours away and I think I can make side money there cuz nobody there does what I do...painting furniture! My friend said the folks there will go hog wild over it, so.....hopefully I will stay in non flare up mode and get some dressers painted and sold and have a part time job doing what I love doing and hold my own hours doing that job.

Do I FEEL better? Yeah. I think so. This door is fixing to shut. Another one is opening. No clue what the future holds, but we will see, won't we?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 17, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Well....it's official. We will be out on the 17th of Sept. Got the internet, phone, electric, gas, water, trash, cable cancelled for the 16th and bill sent to the new address (my friends house). Everything that was to be sold is sold. Landlord bought the washer and dryer and we are giving him the new dishwasher we installed a year ago, along with the fridge which is a good'un cuz it has an ice maker in it and also keeps ice cream HARD.
> Also leaving him a recliner (not mine. That is going to the inlaws), and pc chair, about 4 potted plants and a clean house. Not going to paint. Just clean the bathrooms and kitchen, vac. I told him he needs to have it painted and new carpet cuz this one is shot after 12 years and us having dogs. He said fine...he is going to be having dogs too once he moves in.
> 
> So....I am coming to terms with it. Can't fight it, but I sure tried. For months. But, we have a place to go that is only 5 hours away and I think I can make side money there cuz nobody there does what I do...painting furniture! My friend said the folks there will go hog wild over it, so.....hopefully I will stay in non flare up mode and get some dressers painted and sold and have a part time job doing what I love doing and hold my own hours doing that job.
> ...


It seems you're looking forward with a positive attitude, Gracie.  One door closes, another opens.  And you are never to old to make yourself anew.  Good luck!  My thoughts are often with you and I am hoping for the best outcome.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 17, 2016)

I'll be in the middle of the high desert. Thinking of snow and mud and goats wondering if I shoulda headed the other way.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 17, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I'll be in the middle of the high desert. Thinking of snow and mud and goats wondering if I shoulda headed the other way.


The high desert is one of my favorite places and I might be there if I hadn't found here.  Maybe, just maybe, you have found your "here".  Sunrise and sunset are usually pretty breathtaking in the high desert.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 17, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > One of the last to get my rehire interview.  I was asked to write my job description.  This is going to be fun.  In the big city five people do my job(s), of course they have more volume too.  I stopped writing after the first page, it looks like bragging with two full pages.
> ...



It was inevitable, I was fired today.

Seems there was some type of legal requirements to terminate all employees of the prior company and then hire those you want to keep on the new company.

I handed in my signed termination letter about 3:00pm.

Then I got a slew of employee handbook, sales pay schedule, state and federal withholding, I-9, management position pay and benefit schedule and a few other papers. 

I left for the rest of the day to do my monthly grandkid watching about 3:30pm.  Last I heard two employees quit for sure and I understand two others will probably leave, maybe two beyond that.  If true, that would be 30% of staff.  I find it all rather strange, the new owner is basically keeping the pay close to the same with few other changes.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 17, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be in the middle of the high desert. Thinking of snow and mud and goats wondering if I shoulda headed the other way.
> ...


Well...if we live long enough to buy our own place...you are always welcome to come where we are if you get burned out where you are. Or even just a long visit! Then again...it might not be what we want and we wind up banging on your door in our snow gear asking where to put our toothbrushes, lol.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 17, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


You lost your job???


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 17, 2016)

Gracie said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



The company was sold Gracie.  I was hired by the new owner for the same job.  Slightly less pay for each vehicle sold, but there should be more opportunity to sell more cars, so most likely a net pay increase.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 17, 2016)

Oh. Ok! I ve been so far into my own dumpy world I have neglected to keep up on everyone else. Very fair weather friendish, and I apologize. Nothing irritates me more than fair weather friends. I hope I am not one. 

Glad you still have your job, although less pay. Somethin' is better than nothin', know what I mean Vern?


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 17, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I'll be in the middle of the high desert. Thinking of snow and mud and goats wondering if I shoulda headed the other way.



Having lived in the High Desert for most of my growing up years and for the last 16 years, there are much much worse things.  Hoping the best for you Gracie.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 18, 2016)

Good night Darlinks. I hope all sleep well. And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Kat, Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Boedicca's Dad,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in their transition and Gracie's eye surgery,
Saveliberty in job transition,
Montrovant's transition,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, 007, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.

And for gallantwarrior who lost his beloved Uschi yesterday:


----------



## InsaneForJesus (Aug 18, 2016)

GOOD MORNING CAMPERS


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 18, 2016)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Ya never know what twists and turns fate may bring.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 18, 2016)

DEATHMENTAL said:


> GOOD MORNING CAMPERS



Welcome to the coffee shop. I see you live in Scotland, I am English myself.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 18, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



On my last job in which somebody other than me paid me, I started out at $2,000/month to do administrative stuff, plus commission for the claims work I did.  It wasn't long before I was making more money than I had ever made, so the boss decided I was being overpaid and assigned the administrative stuff to a secretary (it eventually took two of them to do it) and said I would just be on straight commission.  And when I say straight commission that is the pure truth--no money for expenses or any benefits of any kind, but they were withholding social security and taxes so that turned out to be a real benefit when it came time to collect social security.  But not having to do all the administrative crap left me more time to work claims so I added about $30k to my commission earnings.

So it is the truth that when you are actually paid for what you do instead of some agreed salary, less can be more if you have more to do. (That made sense to me even if it sounds wierd.   )


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 18, 2016)

DEATHMENTAL said:


> GOOD MORNING CAMPERS



Halò and Latha DEATHMENTAL and welcome to the Coffee Shop.  So happy you found us from all the way across the pond and we hope your experience here at USMB is a good one.  It can sometimes get pretty nuts (okay stupid) out there on the board  though, so the Coffee Shop can be a pleasant retreat from all that.  Drag up a chair and join right in.

Your first timer's complimentary beverage:


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 18, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


The real reason for terminating all employees then rehiring them has nothing to do with legal requirements, it's a legal move to protect the new owner who can then change the pay scale and cut wages and salary with impunity.  The other, more important aspect has to do with retirement, someone who has been close to retirement now loses all that time and loses the retirement package (if the company has one).


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 18, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



There is probably some truth in that too though labor laws do vary a bit from state to state.  In most cases the new owner wants to institute his own personnel policy and often brings in some of his own people meaning others have to go.  It is just cleaner and more simple to start over fresh and hire the people you want.  Years ago I was working for a small company that was bought and sold twice and each time the pay scales and policies changed.  But I was working as an independent contractor, actually as my own business, each time so the company could assign us whatever work they wanted, or if they wanted to get rid of somebody they just didn't assign that person any work.  Each company though did have us sign a 'contract' of sorts spelled out the details and each one was different.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 18, 2016)

I am a disgruntled ex employee, (big time) I walked out of a job as an electronics repair man because I had a fight with my employer over his eldest daughter. I thought she fancied me, but he would not allow her to go out with me. The family were like a local branch of the mafia and I took up tyekwondo  To defend myself against them. But it did not save me, because one night I got falling down drunk and went up and agued with my ex employer. His son came up to me and sucker punched me when I was looking the other way. That was just one of my many jobs.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 18, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


All of that also.  Basically that removes all employees from being grandfathered removing their chance of winning any lawsuit they might bring against the owner for not rehiring or cutting wages/salaries agreed upon with the previous owner.  When I was with Vance it was sold four times, the last company to buy the firm had us all reapply though they didn't change our payscale as we were all contracted out.  What they did try to do was send their "inquisitors" to all the contract sites to find any excuse to fire us and replace us with much lower paid personnel.  Fortunately the company that I was contracted to loved us and literally told our employer they would cancel the contract and take us with them to a new contractor if they messed with us.  We were left alone.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 18, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> I am a disgruntled ex employee, (big time) I walked out of a job as an electronics repair man because I had a fight with my employer over his eldest daughter. I thought she fancied me, but he would not allow her to go out with me. The family were like a local branch of the mafia and I took up tyekwondo  To defend myself against them. But it did not save me, because one night I got falling down drunk and went up and agued with my ex employer. His son came up to me and sucker punched me when I was looking the other way. That was just one of my many jobs.



Well now that you're sober--and that in itself is noble and heroic--you might have better luck.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 18, 2016)

Oh! Scotland! I have always wanted to go there for a visit. Ireland, too. But mostly Scotland. Don't know why. Just fascinates me.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 18, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Oh! Scotland! I have always wanted to go there for a visit. Ireland, too. But mostly Scotland. Don't know why. Just fascinates me.



I wanted to do a motorcycle tour of Scotland to the highest point, and all around the coast. But I never got that far. Instead I toured the south coast of England starting at Weston super mare and going down to lands end, then coming back up the coast to Dover. Staying overnight in various places.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 18, 2016)

The little one is sick.  She came home early after throwing up at school, and threw up again after she got home.  Right now she's asleep on the couch.


----------



## InsaneForJesus (Aug 18, 2016)

I was deathmental am now InsaneForJesus  
Scotland is great well apart from the weather but its been sunny here the last few days
Montrovant  , am sorry your little one is unwell i hope she feels better soon


----------



## Gracie (Aug 18, 2016)

Well, I am less stressed today. The drive was freaking me out. Ever driven thru LA and their yarnballs of freeways and highways and interstates?
*shudder*
Google and Bing both gave me such weird directions, I couldn't make heads or tails out of it. And fwys turn into highways and if you make the wrong lane turn, you wind up in an area you don't want to be in. So...I have been freaked out. But...my friends are going to rent a car in their town, drop it off in Ventura at the Enterprise location, we meet them there and they ride with us back to their place. He will ride with mrG and she will drive my van. 

I feel so much better.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 18, 2016)

Oh, and she went shopping in their little beat up truck and got THREE dressers waiting for me to paint. CA CHING!!!!
I told her we all will have THREE cars now. 2 trucks and one van. They are happy. 

Mine. She said do as I wish with it:


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 18, 2016)

My employer got off work a bit late today, and between that and the little one being sick, she asked me to make the sides for dinner.  I, of course, promptly managed to ruin boiling rice.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 18, 2016)

Just finished dinner, made a pork roast with apple/mustard glaze, the wife told me that one is a keeper and she was right.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 18, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Oh. Ok! I ve been so far into my own dumpy world I have neglected to keep up on everyone else. Very fair weather friendish, and I apologize. Nothing irritates me more than fair weather friends. I hope I am not one.
> 
> Glad you still have your job, although less pay. Somethin' is better than nothin', know what I mean Vern?



We are all good Gracie.  My situation is far less difficult than yours.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 18, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> On my last job in which somebody other than me paid me, I started out at $2,000/month to do administrative stuff, plus commission for the claims work I did.  It wasn't long before I was making more money than I had ever made, so the boss decided I was being overpaid and assigned the administrative stuff to a secretary (it eventually took two of them to do it) and said I would just be on straight commission.  And when I say straight commission that is the pure truth--no money for expenses or any benefits of any kind, but they were withholding social security and taxes so that turned out to be a real benefit when it came time to collect social security.  But not having to do all the administrative crap left me more time to work claims so I added about $30k to my commission earnings.
> 
> So it is the truth that when you are actually paid for what you do instead of some agreed salary, less can be more if you have more to do. (That made sense to me even if it sounds wierd.   )



I followed what you were trying to say completely.  It is hard to function without the four people total that left Wednesday.  I also was told by several others they plan on leaving Friday or very soon.  Looks like another three at least, which means I will have to be extremely creative on getting vehicles ready for sale.  To complete the rehire, I have to turn in my paperwork Friday.  It is done, but I am not decided on whether to turn it in or not.  Could be a negotiation tool or stupid move, who knows?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 18, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> The little one is sick.  She came home early after throwing up at school, and threw up again after she got home.  Right now she's asleep on the couch.


Sorry for the little one, Montro.  Keep her warm, lots of liquids (especially if she's tossing it).


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 18, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Well, I am less stressed today. The drive was freaking me out. Ever driven thru LA and their yarnballs of freeways and highways and interstates?
> *shudder*
> Google and Bing both gave me such weird directions, I couldn't make heads or tails out of it. And fwys turn into highways and if you make the wrong lane turn, you wind up in an area you don't want to be in. So...I have been freaked out. But...my friends are going to rent a car in their town, drop it off in Ventura at the Enterprise location, we meet them there and they ride with us back to their place. He will ride with mrG and she will drive my van.
> 
> I feel so much better.


Maps are your friends and I'm sure you, or Mr. G., are capable of deciphering them, if not folding them back into their pristine packets.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 18, 2016)

Alas, no dinner here.  I spent the better part of the day with my partner, negotiating to obtain a nice John Deere 410, with lots and lots of extras...not the least of which is a custom built boom capable of lifting 3 tons 70'.  This baby is more than what I've been looking for and will be a HUGE asset up at the homestead.  Now we have to find a trailer to drag it away on.  My Dodge will pull the thing with no problem.  I really felt sorry for  the guy, he lost his job on the North Slope in January and has been unable to find any other work up here so he's heading for Oregon/Washington.  There are some job available in that neck of the world, but he has to pretty much sell up all but the essentials.  His asking price was outrageously low but he told me he feels pretty good letting the machinery go to my partner and I.  There are some common threads among the three of us (Alaska is a small place, in some ways).  We've decided to name the new acquisition Backho'zilla.  The name was provided by my daughter.
Nothing lifts the spirits like a newly acquired piece of heavy equipment.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 18, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Oh! Scotland! I have always wanted to go there for a visit. Ireland, too. But mostly Scotland. Don't know why. Just fascinates me.



That's interesting -- I've always had the exact same wish.

Sometimes I wonder if it came from reading comic books as a wee bairn that featured Scrooge McDuck.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 18, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I am less stressed today. The drive was freaking me out. Ever driven thru LA and their yarnballs of freeways and highways and interstates?
> ...



Ah, maps.  I love maps, or at least used to.  Still have about a million, including somewhere a road map of Poland.
GPS makes ya real lazy though.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 18, 2016)

Screw the maps. It isn't really them that is the problem. The problem is the multiple names of each and every fwy, hwy, rd, route, etc.
101 is the ventura freeway when you get near ventura, but then its still the 101 aka 85B, which turns into the 210 but is really still the 101 and the 134, THEN goes to 210 with other stupid names of 34A or some such...and you have to be in the correct lane on that yarn ball otherwise you wind up in san diego or worse, a part of a neighborhood you do not want to be in....so in the middle lane. And hope it doesnt lead you to some other godforsaken place. Then you have to find the 10 but it twists left right up down north south east west....so aim to palm springs but you might wind up in upper arizona instead of where you want to go. 101, 134, 85B, 210, 10, ventura hwy that turns into another hwy I forget the name of, but still is the 101 until you get to wherever then its the 134 but is STILL the 101 that happens to be the non remembers hwy name as well.

Fuck that shit.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 19, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I am less stressed today. The drive was freaking me out. Ever driven thru LA and their yarnballs of freeways and highways and interstates?
> ...


Maps?  I remember those things........


----------



## Gracie (Aug 19, 2016)

Did I mention that the Morongo Rez is nearby...and has a casino?
I like penny slots.

California Casinos | Morongo Casino Resort


----------



## InsaneForJesus (Aug 19, 2016)

Good Morning everyone  Banana  and tea for breakfast 
got my younger nieces coming over for until Sunday , then my sister is coming over to see them ( my mother has custody of my younger nieces ) my husband needs to  go and get shopping today so he leaving me at home with the nieces  while he does  that  dragging them with us to do the shopping is a pain in the ass as they ask for things when we trying to remember what we need and normally we forget something.
The younger nieces are 13 and 15   i also have two older nieces and a nephew  and a great niece from one of my older nieces she is getting baptized in a week or so . all of my nieces and nephew are all my sisters kids (  I have one sister with five kids ) 
am still half a sleep  here  need to wake up  need more  tea


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 19, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Did I mention that the Morongo Rez is nearby...and has a casino?
> I like penny slots.
> 
> California Casinos | Morongo Casino Resort



I used to repair amusement machines. the odds are stacked against you, and the machines are controlled by a computer. The machines that the most money are the ones set to a generous payout. They have a switch half way down the coin tube, which makes the machine pay out less. So that the tube does not empty itself


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 19, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...





Pogo said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Indeed it does.  We don't buy maps any more but heavily depend on the Garmin.  I think I would not dare drive the roads of Los Angeles without a GPS system.  Gracie is far more brave than I am.  But when Hombre and I were driving the entire state of New Mexico as well as a good chunk of Texas, we had maps to every city, town, village, and sometimes county.  If somebody was headed for Tijeras NM (population 500 or so) and needed a map, we had one.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 19, 2016)

Good morning everybody.  Our windows and doors are wide open to welcome in the crisp fresh morning air.  We'll close up later today as it warms into the mid 80's.  The sky is so blue now it hurts your eyes to look directly at it, but later it will give way to white thunderheads and a few showers here and there.  It is still monsoon season in New Mexico.  But as I lament that the showers are still too inadequate to fully break the back of our prolonged drought here, I am reminded of our blessings.

A friend who lives in the area recently posted these photos:

Interstate 12 approaching Denham Springs LA.




And when the rains came, 90% of the homes in that parish have been severely damaged or destroyed:


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 19, 2016)

Our granddaughter is quite a bit older than this, but I can see her as she tries to explain to us how to change a setting on our computers.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 19, 2016)

InsaneForJesus said:


> Good Morning everyone  Banana  and tea for breakfast
> got my younger nieces coming over for until Sunday , then my sister is coming over to see them ( my mother has custody of my younger nieces ) my husband needs to  go and get shopping today so he leaving me at home with the nieces  while he does  that  dragging them with us to do the shopping is a pain in the ass as they ask for things when we trying to remember what we need and normally we forget something.
> The younger nieces are 13 and 15   i also have two older nieces and a nephew  and a great niece from one of my older nieces she is getting baptized in a week or so . all of my nieces and nephew are all my sisters kids (  I have one sister with five kids )
> am still half a sleep  here  need to wake up  need more  tea



Weird how far apart we are in miles, but how much your day resembles any average American's day.  

Now I'm pondering your choice of screen name and I say that as a Christian.  You probably would have had less grief leaving your SN as Deathmental.  We can't/don't discuss theology or any controversial religious matters here in the Coffee Shop, but elsewhere on the board there are some that will give you a hard time.  Then again it could be okay.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 19, 2016)

To be honest, I pondered on whether to give her a wide berth with that name. I thought "oh no. Another bible thumper looking for a box to stand on beside the other one that thinks USMB is a church and we all need saved". But after reading her posts, she seems like a nice lady. Still...what do I call her when I address her? Insane? Jesus? I4J? It all sounds unapproachable.

JMHO

ScottishLass? ScotlandGal? LadyLass? Anything but what she has. But again...JMHO.


----------



## InsaneForJesus (Aug 19, 2016)

just call me Ella , yea i tried to change it back  but i cant change it back oh well  no matter


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 19, 2016)

Alright coffee shoppers, I've heard some crazy theory that you good people might have a handle on.  It concerns store bought bread, rolls and bagels.

I hear that the color of the twisty or wee plastic clip has something to do with the day of production.  I've seen white closures, blue, red, green, and yellow.

Is there a method to this?  Green on stuff baked Monday and White on Tuesdays?

An inquiring Nosmo wants to know.  Does such a code exist?  Do you know that code?  Can you relate the information out in the open, or do we have to meet on a fog shrouded bridge near Checkpoint Charlie to exchange information?

Or, I've read too many John LaCarre novels for my own good.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 19, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Alright coffee shoppers, I've heard some crazy theory that you good people might have a handle on.  It concerns store bought bread, rolls and bagels.
> 
> I hear that the color of the twisty or wee plastic clip has something to do with the day of production.  I've seen white closures, blue, red, green, and yellow.
> 
> ...



Bread Tag Code


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 19, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Alright coffee shoppers, I've heard some crazy theory that you good people might have a handle on.  It concerns store bought bread, rolls and bagels.
> ...


I thought so!  It's the doings of the Illuminati!


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 19, 2016)

InsaneForJesus said:


> just call me Ella , yea i tried to change it back  but i cant change it back oh well  no matter



Sometime when you see cereal_killer on line, you can ask him to change it if you want to and he is usually pretty accommodating.  Or just leave him a PM with the request if you have or when you get PM privileges--takes so many posts I think but I forget how many.  Or we'll just love you as you are--you can be IFJ or Ella.


----------



## InsaneForJesus (Aug 19, 2016)

I asked   cant change it  
my nieces have been watching once upon a time there seen it before but they are slowly going back over it there one the first season  i dont know why the want to watch it again it not like its changed or anything.
but if its something they like to watch and its keeps them busy 
there not that bad there good kids really 

unsure what else am doing for the rest of the night listening to music my husband is about to watch something on tv so i have headphones on  i dont watch tv very much


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 19, 2016)

If you've got Netflix, Stranger Things is a really good show.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 19, 2016)

InsaneForJesus said:


> just call me Ella , yea i tried to change it back  but i cant change it back oh well  no matter


Maybe under your user name, you can put Call Me Ella? Or in your sigline?

Anyway..I will try to remember Ella instead of insane jesus.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 19, 2016)

InsaneForJesus said:


> I asked   cant change it
> my nieces have been watching once upon a time there seen it before but they are slowly going back over it there one the first season  i dont know why the want to watch it again it not like its changed or anything.
> but if its something they like to watch and its keeps them busy
> there not that bad there good kids really
> ...



I prefer to play computer games or post on message boards or visit with friends/family or read or do something other than TV myself.  But there are several programs here that we do enjoy in the evenings.  The  TV is rarely on otherwise.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> InsaneForJesus said:
> 
> 
> > I asked   cant change it
> ...


In the evening the wife has the TV on mainly as background noise after the news is over with.  I typically disappear into the office then.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 19, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > InsaneForJesus said:
> ...



In truth, unless it is a program you really have to pay attention to in order to keep up with it, the TV is usually on for something to mostly listen to, occasionally glance at, while I'm doing something else.  It is hard for me to sit and do nothing other than just watch TV.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Listen to the news while doing something else (and don't look at the TV), do that for a week and suddenly realize just how close Don Henley's _Dirty Laundry_ hit's the mark........


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 19, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Alas, no dinner here.  I spent the better part of the day with my partner, negotiating to obtain a nice John Deere 410, with lots and lots of extras...not the least of which is a custom built boom capable of lifting 3 tons 70'.  This baby is more than what I've been looking for and will be a HUGE asset up at the homestead.  Now we have to find a trailer to drag it away on.  My Dodge will pull the thing with no problem.  I really felt sorry for  the guy, he lost his job on the North Slope in January and has been unable to find any other work up here so he's heading for Oregon/Washington.  There are some job available in that neck of the world, but he has to pretty much sell up all but the essentials.  His asking price was outrageously low but he told me he feels pretty good letting the machinery go to my partner and I.  There are some common threads among the three of us (Alaska is a small place, in some ways).  We've decided to name the new acquisition Backho'zilla.  The name was provided by my daughter.
> Nothing lifts the spirits like a newly acquired piece of heavy equipment.



Color me jealous on the equipment purchase.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 19, 2016)

Gracie said:


> To be honest, I pondered on whether to give her a wide berth with that name. I thought "oh no. Another bible thumper looking for a box to stand on beside the other one that thinks USMB is a church and we all need saved". But after reading her posts, she seems like a nice lady. Still...what do I call her when I address her? Insane? Jesus? I4J? It all sounds unapproachable.
> 
> JMHO
> 
> ScottishLass? ScotlandGal? LadyLass? Anything but what she has. But again...JMHO.



Since when did you become humble my friend?


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 19, 2016)

The new owners seemed excessively stressed the last few days.  I decided being a holdout on paperwork was not in anyone's best interests.  Still, I did an analysis of my commissions for the last 2 1/2 months showing the old plan versus new plan and it was revealing.  Hopefully adjustments are made quickly and I can settle into the task of making this place show a profit..


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 19, 2016)

Had a fun moment this morning.  I was patiently waiting for another manager to complete a task with our software support team.  Apparently this manager felt I was sticking my nose in his business.  He was very rude in asking what I needed.  I calmly explained my issue and he again was rude and unhelpful.  The support person and another employee saw the whole thing and their reactions were priceless.  The body language, seeing this person lose control and raise his voice while I was calm and did not raise my voice.  The other employee even apologized for the manager's tone and actions later.  I told him it was not his fault at all, simply a witness to a good management/bad management mini seminar.  Never one to accept no as a good answer to a valid question, off I went to another business to get the information needed.  The owner was very glad to get the information gathered despite the answer provided.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 20, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I watch a lot of TV because it stops me thinking about problems in my head. I even just watched an old Sinbad film with clay monsters, and you have to be desperate for your TV fix to sit through that kind of trash.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 20, 2016)

Hi CS!


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 20, 2016)

Good morning everybody. Hope all are having a pleasant weekend.  Glorious weather in Albuquerque these days--glorious bright blue skies dotted with white thunderheads in the afternoons.  Temps in low 80's now as far ahead as they forecast--we expect temps like this in late September or early October.  So it may just be a temporary blip or we may be headed for an early winter.  Too soon to tell.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 20, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody. Hope all are having a pleasant weekend.  Glorious weather in Albuquerque these days--glorious bright blue skies dotted with white thunderheads in the afternoons.  Temps in low 80's now as far ahead as they forecast--we expect temps like this in late September or early October.  So it may just be a temporary blip or we may be headed for an early winter.  Too soon to tell.


We're overcast with sprinkles down here.  
Been watching the hummingbirds, three of them keep chasing each other off the feeder and around the yard.  One will land on the feeder then another will come and hover above him and the chase is on.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 20, 2016)

Can you bloody well believe that channel 5 TV have put on Christmas films all afternoon tomorrow. Even I am not going to stoop to watching those. Its bad enough with all the  Christmas TV in December.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 20, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody. Hope all are having a pleasant weekend.  Glorious weather in Albuquerque these days--glorious bright blue skies dotted with white thunderheads in the afternoons.  Temps in low 80's now as far ahead as they forecast--we expect temps like this in late September or early October.  So it may just be a temporary blip or we may be headed for an early winter.  Too soon to tell.
> ...



The Fox watching season is over. There were eight cubs running around for a few months, but now they seem to have left the lair.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 20, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody. Hope all are having a pleasant weekend.  Glorious weather in Albuquerque these days--glorious bright blue skies dotted with white thunderheads in the afternoons.  Temps in low 80's now as far ahead as they forecast--we expect temps like this in late September or early October.  So it may just be a temporary blip or we may be headed for an early winter.  Too soon to tell.
> ...



We've had one very bossy hummingbird that does that too.  Must be the male.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 20, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



It's a strong trait of hummingbirds, especially the ruby throat and rufus.  They can be very territorial especially when there is only one feeder.  There is less fighting over the feeder when you put out 10 or 12.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 20, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



But what a joy it must have been to have them for the summer.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 20, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Can you bloody well believe that channel 5 TV have put on Christmas films all afternoon tomorrow. Even I am not going to stoop to watching those. Its bad enough with all the  Christmas TV in December.



I so agree.  There ought to be a law that you have to wait until after Halloween to start hawking Thanksgiving.  And you should have to wait until after Thanksgiving before they start hawking Christmas.  And I don't want to see any valentine stuff in stores until well after New Years.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 20, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Can you bloody well believe that channel 5 TV have put on Christmas films all afternoon tomorrow. Even I am not going to stoop to watching those. Its bad enough with all the  Christmas TV in December.
> ...



They are catering to all those who get their shopping done MONTHS in advance.  I have a friend like that.  She is already done with her Christmas shopping by the end of the summer.  Lol.  I am more of a procrastinator.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 20, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



It was more of an ordeal, as I spent at least six weeks straining my neck to look out of the window every couple of minutes. Not to mention the £100 I spent on a Nikon digital camera to photograph them with.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 20, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I used to do all my Christmas shopping from a TV channel called bid TV but it went bust. Now I try to think of something, then look it up on Amazon and get it delivered. I already have a lovely brooch for my sisters main present. So I won't have to worry nearer the time. I hate to have to panic trying to think of something in the last few weeks.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 20, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I do my best work under pressure.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 20, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Ours look like Black Chinned Hummingbirds.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 20, 2016)

The best time to shop for Christmas is the week after Christmas when retailers are trying to get rid of their excess stock.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 20, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Well in truth we usually have our Christmas shopping done by Thanksgiving.  But that is without any Christmas promos.


ChrisL said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Sometimes that is true for me too, but I hate to be under pressure when it wasn't necessary.  Takes a lot of the joy out of it.  So I try to allow myself plenty of time now to do things I actually enjoy doing--decorating, craft projects, shopping, etc.  The things I do best under pressure are things like housecleaning when we need to get ready for company or whatever.  I dislike that under all circumstances so pressure is an excellent way to motivate me to do it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 20, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Yes, they are very common to this area too, especially in southern New Mexico of which El Paso is the same area.  Almost all the hummers in this area will winter in Mexico.  Another sign of a possible early winter here is that our friends who have feeders out are already noticing that some varieties are leaving the area.

Your black chinned hummer:


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 20, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Then I may be wrong as these birds have a nearly black head, white neck band and a medium gray brown body with a slightly iridescent green on the back that shows in the right light.

Looks more like this one only the bodies are darker.  It's listed as a Black Chinned.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 20, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


These could also be young Ruby Throats as young Black Chins and young Ruby Throats look almost identical.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 20, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I put several feeders out on different walls.  Invariably at least one of them assesses the placement and takes a position in a bush on the corner where he can see both walls and attack either one.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 20, 2016)

Pulled out my small 12X25 binocs, they're young Ruby Throats.


----------



## OldLady (Aug 20, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody. Hope all are having a pleasant weekend.  Glorious weather in Albuquerque these days--glorious bright blue skies dotted with white thunderheads in the afternoons.  Temps in low 80's now as far ahead as they forecast--we expect temps like this in late September or early October.  So it may just be a temporary blip or we may be headed for an early winter.  Too soon to tell.
> ...


I don't understand why they make hummingbird feeders with multiple ports.  They're the most territorial birds I can think of (except maybe crows).


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 20, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Pretty much every National Park office out west has hummingbird feeders outside and they're always in constant use by multiple hummingbirds.  Besides not all hummingbird species are territorial all the time.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 20, 2016)

My neighbor has a bird sanctuary (that's what I call it - she has a bird bath and a feeder and a hummingbird feeder and tons of beautiful flowers and plants), so there are always birds over there.  There is this one hummingbird who is particularly territorial.  He won't let others drink from the feeder or from the flowers, and will chase them away every time.  He is the bully of the hummingbirds.  Lol.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 20, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



When you have large flocks of hummers though and plenty of feeders for them, sometimes all ports on the feeder will be occupied.  Just those who aren't hungry yet will try to guard a feeder, but won't attack a feeder full of birds so it sort of all works out.  You would have to have tons of single spout feeders if you have lots of hummers.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 20, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Pulled out my small 12X25 binocs, they're young Ruby Throats.



Probably migrating.  We don't have feeders but our friends do and they advise us the ruby throats are leaving.  So they likely would be passing through your area on the way to their winter habitat.  We were up on the mountain last week with our house guests and we noticed the ruby throats normally up there is large numbers were really scarce.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 20, 2016)

I must be the Chuck Norris of car salespersons.  I am the last fulltime person standing.  Sure hope that I am the Norris character and not Norbert.




Norbert #1




Norbert #2

Ah...yes, the Norris one...


----------



## Gracie (Aug 21, 2016)

Gonna share this. Debated with myself whether to or not, but I think I wanna. So I am.

I have been praying a lot. And mood swings? omg. Thoughts of just saying fuckit and not deal with life any more? Yup, that too. Thinking thinking thinking, calling calling calling, hunting hunting hunting. And lots of praying and just talking with God..begging, pleading, then finally saying ok...lead me. I will go. Sometimes I know you hafta say no. I might not like it, but...I'll do it. Tell me what to do. SHOW ME.

And He did. He is closing this door. But he opened other doors and left it to me to choose which one to walk through. So I chose wicked LA area. Then I begged, pleaded, cried, sobbed, and questioned my decision and asked if I am taking the path He hoped I would take because it was my decision, after all. At least He opened the doors to 3 places..not counting living in our vehicles. To be honest, I am still musing over that one too. I shouldn't though, because yet another 2 doors opened yesterday and today.

We are on 3 waiting lists here locally, for low income housing. It is a 3 to 5 year wait. Lots of people are on that list..us included. But I called all three and gave them the updated info to the LA area, and when a unit comes available..they can reach us and we can come back home. One of those places has a landlady that spoke with me almost an hour on the phone..just chatting about how hard it is nowadays, and she might be in the same boat herself soon, and general chitchat. But she also said she would do what she could to get us in as fast as she could because us being retired property managers...well..she has no relief if she wants a vacation, or family problems where she needs some days off to go to them, etc...and she was going to speak to her bosses about us being back up managers for that possible scenario.  I won't hold my breath cuz she said not to, but she would try. I perked me up a bit, but as soon as I saw the 12 boxes in the dining room stuffed with things I could not bear to get rid of and everything else gone..I burst into tears. That was yesterday.

Today...MrG and I went to the bank to start a new account for our SS checks to be direct deposited since the bank we have used for 30 years here, does not have a branch anywhere in LA. So..I found two local banks that have two branches no more than 1 mile from where we are going to be living. I chose one of the two because they said "we do this all the time. We can help you". And boy, did they. THEY sent a fax to SS with the new routing number, new bank, etc...which means MrG and I don't have to sit in the SS office for hours. The bank is doing it. Plus, they said I qualified..ME...for a cc if I wanted one. Did I? I said sure. I have a secured card for only 300 bucks so I can build my credit and she said its BUILT, missy. I have a credit amount of 2500.00. I was amazed. The new checks will go straight to our new address, the CC will come here where we are now because it will arrive in a few days and I am going to use that to pay for my new eyeglasses because I have been going without any since the surgery and have been stressing where to find the money to pay for the new lenses. I don't have to stress any more. I have a new CC coming.

I take that as a sign that the paths He showed me...I chose the right one. I may not like living there, but its a roof. I may have had to sell all my stuff, but I can get different stuff. I may only be there a year but at least I can come home cuz I am on the list to come home. And my family...MrG, my 2 furkids and I...will survive. Hell, I may keel over dead before I get to come home from some ailment, but at least I know I CAN, when they call. IF I don't like it there. 

So..I am still moody. Still sad. Still stressed a bit over this. But doors keep opening. I kinda like that. Whats on the other side, I ask myself. I'll find out soon enough.


----------



## InsaneForJesus (Aug 21, 2016)

Good Morning Everyone 
had  fruit for breakfast  and a coffee 
got to take my nieces  back to there grans  even thought there old enough to go on there own 
there gran says that 15 ( one of my nieces just turned 15 ) isnt old enough for my 15 year old niece to keep an eye on her sister and make its home 
so we have  to get up early and get there breakfast and then go and take them home 
Unsure what else we are up to , going to church Tonight looking forward to it 
love the music there .


----------



## OldLady (Aug 21, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Gonna share this. Debated with myself whether to or not, but I think I wanna. So I am.
> 
> I have been praying a lot. And mood swings? omg. Thoughts of just saying fuckit and not deal with life any more? Yup, that too. Thinking thinking thinking, calling calling calling, hunting hunting hunting. And lots of praying and just talking with God..begging, pleading, then finally saying ok...lead me. I will go. Sometimes I know you hafta say no. I might not like it, but...I'll do it. Tell me what to do. SHOW ME.
> 
> ...


Hang right in there, Gracie.  You're going to be okay.


----------



## OldLady (Aug 21, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Each year there is a very territorial one who keeps the others at bay in his spare time. I have never gotten a "flock," though, so maybe that's why I've never seen them share.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 21, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Gonna share this. Debated with myself whether to or not, but I think I wanna. So I am.
> 
> I have been praying a lot. And mood swings? omg. Thoughts of just saying fuckit and not deal with life any more? Yup, that too. Thinking thinking thinking, calling calling calling, hunting hunting hunting. And lots of praying and just talking with God..begging, pleading, then finally saying ok...lead me. I will go. Sometimes I know you hafta say no. I might not like it, but...I'll do it. Tell me what to do. SHOW ME.
> 
> ...



Lord, please allow my friend Gracie some peace and prosperity.  I do not know Your will, but opening up a home in her city seems most loving and sensible.  Please open that door.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 21, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Gonna share this. Debated with myself whether to or not, but I think I wanna. So I am.
> 
> I have been praying a lot. And mood swings? omg. Thoughts of just saying fuckit and not deal with life any more? Yup, that too. Thinking thinking thinking, calling calling calling, hunting hunting hunting. And lots of praying and just talking with God..begging, pleading, then finally saying ok...lead me. I will go. Sometimes I know you hafta say no. I might not like it, but...I'll do it. Tell me what to do. SHOW ME.
> 
> ...



Some of us deal with change better than others so don't beat yourself up over the mood swings Gracie.  Giving up a life you love for the unknown is an emotionally wrenching experience but been there done that and all and I can assure you it won't be as traumatic as you think.  Most especially since you have the emotional underpinning of a chance to return to where you want to be now and it may be in the cards you get a whole new gig in your current location.  Who knows?  After a year or two in your new digs you may find yourself emotionally attached there.  But I am thinking what you describe is most likely a higher power guiding the process.  We can hope so.  You and Mr. G will remain on the vigil list unless you ask us to take it off.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 21, 2016)

InsaneForJesus said:


> Good Morning Everyone
> had  fruit for breakfast  and a coffee
> got to take my nieces  back to there grans  even thought there old enough to go on there own
> there gran says that 15 ( one of my nieces just turned 15 ) isnt old enough for my 15 year old niece to keep an eye on her sister and make its home
> ...



Good morning Ella.  Was just discussing on a thread elsewhere the pros and cons of allowing children to sink or swim on their own and how kids grow up a lot more clueless when there are no consequences for the choices they make.  But when it isn't your kids, you are sort of stuck with the wishes of their parents or other person in responsibility.   I sometimes wish we had an evening service at our church.  Hombre (that's Mr. Foxfyre) and I are playing hooky from church again.  Just haven't been motivated to go in these waning days of summer, but I'm sure we'll get back into the swing of things after Labor Day (first Monday in September here in the states.)


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 21, 2016)

My brother treated me to a night at the ball yard last night.  The Porates unfortunately lost to the Miami Marlims 3-1.  But, it was a beautiful evening, a cool breeze scrubbed the humidity away, a big crowd filled PMC Park and our seats were five rows up from the field along the right field line.  And it was fireworks night!  As I have explained before, Pittsburghers are wild for fireworks and last night's show was spectacular!

We parked at Staion Square on the banks of the Monogahela and took the Gateway Clipper river shuttle boat ride around The Point and the headwaters of the Ohio and turned north up the Allegheny to the wharf at the ballpark.

There was a father and young son seated in the row in front of us.  They had flown down from Vermont Friday evening and were flying back north today.  At the end of the game I volunteered to take their photograph posed with the PNC Park scoreboard in the background.  So we went down to the fence, they stood together with big happy smiles crossing their faces.  I stood one row up to ensure there would be good composition.  "One, two, three!" and I pushed the button on their phone.  But at that very instant, the chance to have a wonderful photo of the two of them happily taking in one of the great experiences of our fair city, the moment they would cherish, the stadium lights went out and the fireworks began in the darkness.

Best laid plans, or so the poet said.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 21, 2016)

Have a nice t-storm moving through, lots of rain.  The gravel is growing into stones and the stones into boulders.........


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 22, 2016)

One of the big red harvester ants found it's way onto my right foot when I was outside, as I felt it and looked it bit......  That was hours ago and it still hurts.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 22, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> One of the big red harvester ants found it's way onto my right foot when I was outside, as I felt it and looked it bit......  That was hours ago and it still hurts.



One of these remedies might help?

How to Take the Sting and Itch Out of Insect Bites


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 22, 2016)

Good night Darlinks. I hope all sleep well. And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Kat, Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Boedicca's Dad,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in their transition and Gracie's eye surgery,
Saveliberty in job transition,
Montrovant's transition,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, 007, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 22, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > One of the big red harvester ants found it's way onto my right foot when I was outside, as I felt it and looked it bit......  That was hours ago and it still hurts.
> ...


Thanks but I took care of it, washed it then hit it with xylocaine topical, took a benadryl before going to bed.  Still mildly sore this morning and it could last for up to three days, Harvester ant poison is 20 times more toxic than a honeybee's and unlike the honeybee the ant can keep stinging.
The biggest danger is a severe allergic reaction, thankfully I did not have one.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 22, 2016)

Good morning everybody.  The evening rains are gone but we got enough that a few puddles remain this morning.  That's a good thing.    We might make it up to 80 today but that will be iffy.  I'm loving it.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 22, 2016)

Got more Gold coins today. I am confident it will go up in value. So its better than leaving your money in the bank with no interest.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 22, 2016)

I was going to tell you about the trip from the 7th Ranch Campground in Garyowen, MT (close to the Custer Battlefield) but before I do I want to tell you about Steven C. Adelson.  He is the ranger we listened to tell the story of the Custer battle on Last Stand Hill at the Custer Battlefield.  He is the most remarkable story teller I have ever listened to.  He's written a book called "Little Bighorn - Voices from a Distant Wind and this book comes with a DVD that has recorded his talk he gives concerning the events at the battle at the Custer Battlefield.  I highly recommend it and I know you will truly enjoy watching the DVD.  I have watched it several times since I have been home.  Now, back to the trip from the 7th Ranch Campground to the campground at Three Forks, MT...

Not a bad drive.  Fairly scenic as a matter of fact.  We pulled into the campground at Three Forks and were almost immediately greeted by rabbits!  Black rabbits.  I don't know how many black rabbits roam around this campground but I counted a group of six at one sighting and there were always more.  As it turns out, the lady that owns the campground turns them loose in the early spring and collects them in the late fall so they can be housed for the winter months.  They just hop around and do what rabbits do.  They are not wild but they won't let you catch them by hand.  I guess it their way of keeping the grass mowed or just one of the odd things you see at campgrounds.  Our campground was very busy with folks coming and going daily.  We stayed here for 5 days and made day trips to various places.  Our first day trip was to Yellowstone and to see Old Faithful.  What a sight it was.  The ground shook.  There was a loud rumble and then the water and steam shot up into the air higher that the trees.  I was impressed.  We rode around Yellowstone taking it all in and the only wild life we saw was elks.  Saw lots of elks but no bears, buffalo, or anything else.  Just elks.  Got some nice photos of them.  Yellowstone was a pretty place but I have to tell you that I've never in my life seen so many people in one place in my whole life.  Traffic was stop and go.  At times completely stopped, then slow, then normal speed and then back to stop.  I guess you have to expect that at a place like Yellowstone.  It was an enjoyable time at Yellowstone and if you've never been there you should put it on your bucket list.

The next day we drove into Bozeman to have a look around and to pick up a few things at Walmart.  Nice town.  We went through a couple of museums there and saw some fantastic things.  At lunch we found a little hamburger place called "The U" down by the college.  Terrific hamburgers there and the milkshakes are good too.  Bozeman is a pretty nice place and being a student there might be a good thing.  They love their Cougars there in Bozeman because just about everywhere you look there is a sign that says "Go Cats!".

Next day we drove around and ended up taking a trolly tour of Butte, MT.  Copper mining is their claim to fame and they have a really big hole in the ground there to prove it.  Mrs. BBD collects thimbles and she score one made out of copper there in Butte.  Butte is also the hometown of Evil Kenival.  Remember him?  He would jump over anything with his motorcycle.  I met him years before while working as a corpsman on Ward 4C at Bethesda Naval Hospital.  He rode his motorcycle onto the ward to visit with patients and was well-received.  Quite a showman he was.  While we were in Butte, it happened to be the Evil Kenival Festival and we got to see some guy jump through a hoop of fire on his motor cycle.  Butte also has quite a mineral museum.  The town though, I have to tell you is a bit run down and would not be my first choice if I was going to live in Montana.  Saw lots of stuff on the trolley tour and even what used to be the town's bordello.  Yep.  There is a bordello museum you can go into if you are so inclined.  Right there in downtown Butte.

After we left Butte we drove up to a small town called Phillipsburg.  Our friends in SD are going to move to Phillipsburg when they sell their ranch.  Very pretty drive from Butte to Phillipsburg and Phillipsburg is indeed a very small town.  They have a strip geared to tourists with lots of stuff to see and do.  The candy store was amazing.  I saw candy in there that I have not seen since I was a kid.  Ate some really good ribs at the local restaurant.  Bought Mrs. BBD a little gold pen that was a crossed shovel and a pick ax.  They have a store in Phillipsburg that sells precious stones and it was a good stop.  Didn't buy anything in there because it was quite expensive.  Very pretty but also very high-priced stuff.  Almost all of the stones are found locally though.

We left Phillipsburg and made our way back to the camp ground and was happy to be back just to relax.  The next day we didn't do anything except lounge around, read, relax and enjoy the nice weather sitting outside watching the rabbits hop around.

Will tell more later...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 22, 2016)

Pogo said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I've collected many Atlas' over the years.  Now, they are more a history lesson than a way to find your way.  Countries that used to exist are no longer there, many new names...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 22, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Screw the maps. It isn't really them that is the problem. The problem is the multiple names of each and every fwy, hwy, rd, route, etc.
> 101 is the ventura freeway when you get near ventura, but then its still the 101 aka 85B, which turns into the 210 but is really still the 101 and the 134, THEN goes to 210 with other stupid names of 34A or some such...and you have to be in the correct lane on that yarn ball otherwise you wind up in san diego or worse, a part of a neighborhood you do not want to be in....so in the middle lane. And hope it doesnt lead you to some other godforsaken place. Then you have to find the 10 but it twists left right up down north south east west....so aim to palm springs but you might wind up in upper arizona instead of where you want to go. 101, 134, 85B, 210, 10, ventura hwy that turns into another hwy I forget the name of, but still is the 101 until you get to wherever then its the 134 but is STILL the 101 that happens to be the non remembers hwy name as well.
> 
> Fuck that shit.


I've been on Route 66 multiple times.  The first time when my parents brought us to Cali from NC.  It was the only road available.  Then we drove back that way three years later.  When I left Cali in 1975 on my Honda, I followed '66 as much as possible, but even then it had given way to Interstate 40.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 22, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I have GPS on my truck.  If I set my address in Birchwood when I leave Willow, the damned thing keeps telling me to turn right at every intersecting road.  Only problem...every intersecting road ends at the inlet and my truck is not equipped for amphibian operations.  GPS systems do have limitations.  AND, they want you to update map info, for a fee, of course.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 22, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Our windows and doors are wide open to welcome in the crisp fresh morning air.  We'll close up later today as it warms into the mid 80's.  The sky is so blue now it hurts your eyes to look directly at it, but later it will give way to white thunderheads and a few showers here and there.  It is still monsoon season in New Mexico.  But as I lament that the showers are still too inadequate to fully break the back of our prolonged drought here, I am reminded of our blessings.
> 
> A friend who lives in the area recently posted these photos:
> 
> ...


YIKES!!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 22, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Got more Gold coins today. I am confident it will go up in value. So its better than leaving your money in the bank with no interest.


OK for you.  Last week, I invested in a John Deere 410, with a custom boom mounted on top!  Worth its weight in gold in these parts, I assure you.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 22, 2016)

Gracie said:


> To be honest, I pondered on whether to give her a wide berth with that name. I thought "oh no. Another bible thumper looking for a box to stand on beside the other one that thinks USMB is a church and we all need saved". But after reading her posts, she seems like a nice lady. Still...what do I call her when I address her? Insane? Jesus? I4J? It all sounds unapproachable.
> 
> JMHO
> 
> ScottishLass? ScotlandGal? LadyLass? Anything but what she has. But again...JMHO.


Ah, cut some slack, Gracie!  We don't stand on soap boxes in the CS, and everyone needs a place to just be a regular 'joe'.  How's the transition progressing?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 22, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Hi CS!


Hi, Chris!!


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 22, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Got more Gold coins today. I am confident it will go up in value. So its better than leaving your money in the bank with no interest.
> ...



I think not,  I realize you are just using a figure of speech. Because If you got the value of the weight of a vehicle like that in gold it would probably make you the richest man in the world.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 22, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


We have hummingbirds in Alaska, too, but effort is better expended building bat and swallow houses.  Both bats and
swallows consume HUGE quantities of mosquitos.  Here are some drawing of bat houses:
.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 22, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


We estimate around 18,000 lbs (close to 8.100 kg), so, yeah, you're probably right.  Would I mind having that  much gold?  Well, I certainly could not use it unless I converted it into the proper equipment, etc.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 22, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Gonna share this. Debated with myself whether to or not, but I think I wanna. So I am.
> 
> I have been praying a lot. And mood swings? omg. Thoughts of just saying fuckit and not deal with life any more? Yup, that too. Thinking thinking thinking, calling calling calling, hunting hunting hunting. And lots of praying and just talking with God..begging, pleading, then finally saying ok...lead me. I will go. Sometimes I know you hafta say no. I might not like it, but...I'll do it. Tell me what to do. SHOW ME.
> 
> ...


While things might feel like a revolving door with multiple outlets, you will eventually settle on one exit.  Your own spirit will make that place home.  Remember, home is where the heart is, not the stuff.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 22, 2016)

Montrovant said:


>


LMAO!!


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 22, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Well I paid £275 each for Gold coins weighing 8 grams. So you do the maths.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 22, 2016)

OK, I'll be able to give it one effort here, for now. 
My "Old Lady" cat is probably dying. She's not eating and takes water only when I provide it with a syringe (after she sits by the water dish and howls).  So soon after the loss of my doxie (Uschi), this is going to cause great pain.  But, after so many beloved fur-kids, I do recognize the signs, regardless of how much I would prefer to ignore those signs.  She's still cuddling and loving, but...
Gracie, I'm so sorry to witness your travails and wish there were some way to make them easier.  But, who knows why things happen and whether the outcome has no special meaning.  Still, my heart is with you and you know you have a home, regardless of the climate.  Hell, based on this last summer and the last couple of winters, we might be able to grow tomatoes without a greenhouse soon!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 22, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


I still come out ahead.  Can you clear 200 acres of trees and erect a barn using your gold coins?


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 22, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I am too lazy to do all that work. I will just sit watching television, and make money as the gold prices rise.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 22, 2016)

There was a woman who was absolutely crazy for the Beatles.  She couldn't get enough of the Fab Four.  So she decided to have images of the Beatles tattooed on her.  She wanted John Lennon's profile tattooed on the inner portion of her left upper thigh.  Paul McCartney would grace her right upper thigh.

the tattoo artist said "Ma'am, I've heard stranger things than that!  Slip out of your jeans and hop up on the table."

An hour and a half later after the electric needle and considerable pain, the tattoo artist applied dressings to the new tattoos and told the woman, "Now, keep them clean and dry.  Three days from now we'll remove the dressings and see how they turned out."

72 hours later the woman returned to the tattoo parlor, removed her jeans and jumped up on the table.  The tattoo artist carefully removed the dressings and handed her a hand mirror.

"What the hell did you do?!?" exclaimed the woman upon initial inspection.  "This was supposed to be John Lennon's face!  and this!  Paul was the cute one!  Have you ever seen a picture of Paul McCartney?"

The tattoo artist was perplexed at best.  He called over an old drunk who was getting a Woody Woodpecker with a cigar tattooed onto his shoulder.

"Buddy," the tattoo artist began "Take a look between this woman's legs and tell me who you see."

The drunk squinted up into the woman's crotch and said, "I can't place the face on the left.  And I don't know that fella on the right.  But the one in the middle, with the beard and the bad breath.  That's Willie Nelson, right?"


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 22, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I did the math.  

It would be about 345 million dollars or 265 million pounds.  Not even close to richest person in the world, but very, very rich.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 22, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> My "Old Lady" cat is probably dying. She's not eating and takes water only when I provide it with a syringe (after she sits by the water dish and howls). So soon after the loss of my doxie (Uschi), this is going to cause great pain. But, after so many beloved fur-kids, I do recognize the signs, regardless of how much I would prefer to ignore those signs. She's still cuddling and loving, but...


I'm so sorry, GW. I think Old Lady is asking you to send her off to Rainbow Bridge and needs the help to do it. I know its going to suck awful bad. But...a quick send off is better than starving to death and howling, yes? Sending Gracie off was the worst thing ever. I was ever so close to following her. MrG kept an eyeball on me real hard for a couple of weeks and hid my gun. It was that bad. I dread when it is Karma's time. Dread it. But..I will do to her what I did to Gracie because I love them so much. And..I know they will be there ahead of me to greet me when some kind soul does for me what I did for them. No suffering. Just...peace.

You have my prayers and condolences.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 22, 2016)

And, GW...I wish we were younger. We COULD clear trees from 200 acres, build tiny cabins for you to rent out, and in general do what we have always done with properties we managed or rented ourselves. Improve. Add value to. Work labor and no aches or pains. But...we aren't, and we can't.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 22, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > To be honest, I pondered on whether to give her a wide berth with that name. I thought "oh no. Another bible thumper looking for a box to stand on beside the other one that thinks USMB is a church and we all need saved". But after reading her posts, she seems like a nice lady. Still...what do I call her when I address her? Insane? Jesus? I4J? It all sounds unapproachable.
> ...


It's ok. When I see her post now, and to remember her name she said to call her...Ella Fitzgerald! Ella! And that was one of my swing moods, which hits me often. Doing a bit better now though. No telling what tomorrow will bring, so if I am MIA, I'm grumpy and watching tv, lol.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 22, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> OK, I'll be able to give it one effort here, for now.
> My "Old Lady" cat is probably dying. She's not eating and takes water only when I provide it with a syringe (after she sits by the water dish and howls).  So soon after the loss of my doxie (Uschi), this is going to cause great pain.  But, after so many beloved fur-kids, I do recognize the signs, regardless of how much I would prefer to ignore those signs.  She's still cuddling and loving, but...
> Gracie, I'm so sorry to witness your travails and wish there were some way to make them easier.  But, who knows why things happen and whether the outcome has no special meaning.  Still, my heart is with you and you know you have a home, regardless of the climate.  Hell, based on this last summer and the last couple of winters, we might be able to grow tomatoes without a greenhouse soon!



Oh so sorry GW.  That is so hard especially when you are still dealing with Uschi.  Sending you a hug across the miles.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 22, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> I was going to tell you about the trip from the 7th Ranch Campground in Garyowen, MT (close to the Custer Battlefield) but before I do I want to tell you about Steven C. Adelson.  He is the ranger we listened to tell the story of the Custer battle on Last Stand Hill at the Custer Battlefield.  He is the most remarkable story teller I have ever listened to.  He's written a book called "Little Bighorn - Voices from a Distant Wind and this book comes with a DVD that has recorded his talk he gives concerning the events at the battle at the Custer Battlefield.  I highly recommend it and I know you will truly enjoy watching the DVD.  I have watched it several times since I have been home.  Now, back to the trip from the 7th Ranch Campground to the campground at Three Forks, MT...
> 
> Not a bad drive.  Fairly scenic as a matter of fact.  We pulled into the campground at Three Forks and were almost immediately greeted by rabbits!  Black rabbits.  I don't know how many black rabbits roam around this campground but I counted a group of six at one sighting and there were always more.  As it turns out, the lady that owns the campground turns them loose in the early spring and collects them in the late fall so they can be housed for the winter months.  They just hop around and do what rabbits do.  They are not wild but they won't let you catch them by hand.  I guess it their way of keeping the grass mowed or just one of the odd things you see at campgrounds.  Our campground was very busy with folks coming and going daily.  We stayed here for 5 days and made day trips to various places.  Our first day trip was to Yellowstone and to see Old Faithful.  What a sight it was.  The ground shook.  There was a loud rumble and then the water and steam shot up into the air higher that the trees.  I was impressed.  We rode around Yellowstone taking it all in and the only wild life we saw was elks.  Saw lots of elks but no bears, buffalo, or anything else.  Just elks.  Got some nice photos of them.  Yellowstone was a pretty place but I have to tell you that I've never in my life seen so many people in one place in my whole life.  Traffic was stop and go.  At times completely stopped, then slow, then normal speed and then back to stop.  I guess you have to expect that at a place like Yellowstone.  It was an enjoyable time at Yellowstone and if you've never been there you should put it on your bucket list.
> 
> ...



You and Hombre would so get along BBD.  He loves the old battlefield stuff and that period of history from the Civil War to the end of the 19th Century.  Have been thoroughly enjoying your travelogue.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 22, 2016)

I',


Dajjal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


I'm lazy, too.  That's why I buy a machine that will ease my labors immensely.  I'm already practicing my wrist action.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 22, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > OK, I'll be able to give it one effort here, for now.
> ...


Thank you so much, Foxy.  I'm facing a unique dilemma right now, vs-a-vis the old lady cat.  The past couple of weeks, she's taken off while we're at the Willow place.  I mean, chin-to-chest and off towards the west.  Every time she slips out of the cain, she's off almost directly due West, and at a good pace.  The whole drive up this weekend, she's howled at the window and after arrival, she was off again.  Now I wonder whether I should just let her out and go where she will.  She's going to die shortly, not eating and drinking only what I force her to.  She also has that peculiar odor that dying critters get when the time draws near.  I'm thinking that I'll cherish this one last night with her cuddled up to my side and then just open the door in the morning.  I mean, she's dying, why not let her choose where?
I would welcome any feedback y'all might provide.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 22, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > I was going to tell you about the trip from the 7th Ranch Campground in Garyowen, MT (close to the Custer Battlefield) but before I do I want to tell you about Steven C. Adelson.  He is the ranger we listened to tell the story of the Custer battle on Last Stand Hill at the Custer Battlefield.  He is the most remarkable story teller I have ever listened to.  He's written a book called "Little Bighorn - Voices from a Distant Wind and this book comes with a DVD that has recorded his talk he gives concerning the events at the battle at the Custer Battlefield.  I highly recommend it and I know you will truly enjoy watching the DVD.  I have watched it several times since I have been home.  Now, back to the trip from the 7th Ranch Campground to the campground at Three Forks, MT...
> ...


I'd take Ringel along, too.  He seems relatively well versed in such matters.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 22, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Go with your heart GW. I couldn't just let them go and wonder how long they might suffer, so we have always assisted our fur friends over the rainbow bridge when it was time.  But we do have the vet come to the house and they go with our love.  It is hard no matter what.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 22, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...





Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


t
It's tough.  This cat has never been an outdoor cat but suddenly she wants very badly to go out.  The couple of times she's managed to get out, she's headed due west, with a purpose.  I doubt she'd suffer much and somehow, it seems she wants very much to go and be gone.  No food, no water, no potty...and she stands at the door and  yowls pitifully.  Like I mentioned, maybe one more night (for me) and then I'll just leave the door open in the morning.  I'll probably follow her a bit, but I suspect she wants to die privately.  She'll still cross the rainbow bridge, but on her terms.  No-one, nothing, lives forever.  I hope I can go on my terms, too.  This cat is 21+ years old.  I do suppose it's time.  I wish I had the courage my animals have always had.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 22, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> It's tough.  This cat has never been an outdoor cat but suddenly she wants very badly to go out.  The couple of times she's managed to get out, she's headed due west, with a purpose.  I doubt she'd suffer much and somehow, it seems she wants very much to go and be gone.  No food, no water, no potty...and she stands at the door and  yowls pitifully.  Like I mentioned, maybe one more night (for me) and then I'll just leave the door open in the morning.  I'll probably follow her a bit, but I suspect she wants to die privately.  She'll still cross the rainbow bridge, but on her terms.  No-one, nothing, lives forever.  I hope I can go on my terms, too.  This cat is 21+ years old.  I do suppose it's time.  I wish I had the courage my animals have always had.



The cat is absolutely telling you to let it go and die GW.  You are being a friend one last time by granting the cat's wish.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 22, 2016)

Gracie said:


> [
> It's ok. When I see her post now, and to remember her name she said to call her...Ella Fitzgerald! Ella! And that was one of my swing moods, which hits me often. Doing a bit better now though. No telling what tomorrow will bring, so if I am MIA, I'm grumpy and watching tv, lol.



Watching TV is good, because watching me dance would just not be fun for any of us.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 22, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> OK for you. Last week, I invested in a John Deere 410, with a custom boom mounted on top! Worth its weight in gold in these parts, I assure you.



Great Investment...



gallantwarrior said:


> I'm lazy, too. That's why I buy a machine that will ease my labors immensely. I'm already practicing my wrist action



Next to water, Hydraulic fluid is the elixir of life...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 22, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > It's tough.  This cat has never been an outdoor cat but suddenly she wants very badly to go out.  The couple of times she's managed to get out, she's headed due west, with a purpose.  I doubt she'd suffer much and somehow, it seems she wants very much to go and be gone.  No food, no water, no potty...and she stands at the door and  yowls pitifully.  Like I mentioned, maybe one more night (for me) and then I'll just leave the door open in the morning.  I'll probably follow her a bit, but I suspect she wants to die privately.  She'll still cross the rainbow bridge, but on her terms.  No-one, nothing, lives forever.  I hope I can go on my terms, too.  This cat is 21+ years old.  I do suppose it's time.  I wish I had the courage my animals have always had.
> ...


I promised her, one more night and she's free to go.  I'll follow her for a while, I'm sure, but I know the outcome.  It's just not that easy, letting go...you know?


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 22, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> I promised her, one more night and she's free to go.  I'll follow her for a while, I'm sure, but I know the outcome.  It's just not that easy, letting go...you know?



Yes, I know, been down that road too many times.  <shudder>

I gave them their favorite foods and drink the night before.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 22, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I promised her, one more night and she's free to go.  I'll follow her for a while, I'm sure, but I know the outcome.  It's just not that easy, letting go...you know?
> ...


She has no more favorite food, and the only drink she takes is what I force her to.  She's now moving from door to door, and even stands on the window and howls to be outside.  I may not make it to morning at this rate.  We'll see how things are when I go to bed and she usually beds down with me.  If she settles for one more night, so will I.  If this howl-n-prowl continues, I'll let her go tonight.  Man, this _hurts_.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 22, 2016)

Yes. I know. Too well.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 22, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


----------



## Gracie (Aug 22, 2016)

I know it hurts. But remember..she loves you and knows you love her too. Its done with love.
When they stop eating and drinking...that is their only way to communicate. She might want out to wander off to the woods to die? Animals usually do that, but you know her better than I do. Go with your heart.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 22, 2016)

About a good softball throw away from out campground at Three Forks, MT was a place call Wheat Montana.  It was a place that milled wheat, made bread and all other sorts of good stuff that comes from wheat.  They also had a little side thing going on where you could get coffee and some of the things they baked there.  You could either take it to go or sit down and enjoy the local crowd while you enjoyed your snack.  Mrs. BBD and I stopped by there just before 0700.  I quickly ordered a cup of coffee but it took me some time to decide what I wanted to eat.  There was just to many good things to pick from.  All freshly baked.  All smelling and looking good.  My instinct was to get one of everything they sold but I finally settled on a danish pastry.  I pride myself of being an honest judge of what constitutes a good cup of coffee.  The coffee was pretty close to the best cup of coffee I have ever consumed in my life.  On a scale of 1to 10 I would give this cup of coffee a 9.9.  It was that close to being perfect.  The danish was also legendary.  My taste buds exploded.  It was all simply put - wonderful!  This Wheat Montana place is right beside the exit on I-90 at Three Forks and if you ever pass by you owe it to yourself to stop in there and spend a few minutes.  After we had our breakfast we just sort of drove around the local countryside checking out the scenery.  We didn't do anything big that day.  Mostly just drove around and took in the scenery.  Montana is a pretty place.  We saw several deer and a pack of four coyotes.  Around noon we headed back towards the campground and had some lunch and then a nap.  The next morning we would be heading back towards home.  We had already decided that maybe next year we would come back to Montana and maybe go to the Glacier National Park area.

I shall tell you about the return trip home next time...


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 23, 2016)

Good night Darlinks. I hope all sleep well. And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Kat, Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Boedicca's Dad,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in their transition and Gracie's eye surgery,
Saveliberty in job transition,
Montrovant's transition,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, 007, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.

And special thoughts and love for GW and his Old Lady Cat


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 23, 2016)

Good morning everybody.  I got up in a philosophical mood.  And was reminded of two important truths:

1.  The young and the old share many hopes, dreams, possibilities, and emotions.  The young probably can't imagine it, but we of the older generation still feel passionate about many things, you love just as intensely, you have just as much fun, you are outraged and amused and inspired just as much.

2.  And there really is a generation gap.  I realized it more profoundly when I found I agreed with this:






And it's true.  I can't bring myself to use the texting shorthand the young-uns use.  For me it is proper sentences complete with proper capitalization and punctuation.  I think I may be hopeless in that regard.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 23, 2016)

Yesterday, I noticed that the snakeweed is beginning to bloom.  That is the surest sign that the bulk of summer is behind us and autumn is just around the corner.  In another month the chamisa will be blooming in all its glory in northern New Mexico, the aspens will be turning, and the cooler temperatures will be here to stay.  Though we really can't complain about our low 80's we're having now.  I could live with that year round.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 23, 2016)

It seems as if Big Black Dog is having the time of his life exploring the open west.  After western Illinois, the Big Skies of Montana must feel like quitting a morgue for the fresh air of the mountains.  I hope he and Mrs. BBD get home safely.

Our family vacations were not quite as adventurous.  We would rent a cabin on the south shore of Lake Erie in a little Ohio village called, romantically, but inappropriately Geneva-on-the-Lake.  It's about 60 miles east of cosmopolitan Cleveland in the heart of Ashtabula County.

Back in the mid 1960s, Geneva-on-the-Lake had a wide open carnival vibe.  It was not unusual to see motorcycle gangs partying in one of the scores of bars and taverns and out on the main drag.  Now, Mom and Pop were not like Marlon Brando and Bette Page.  Actually they were more like Ozzie and Harriet Nelson.  But Pop had been coming to Geneva-on-the-Lake ever since he himself was a wee bairn before World War II.

By the mid 1960s, the water quality of Lake Erie was notorious.  The Cuyahoga River tended to burst into flames as it poured into Lake Erie.  But we frolicked and swam in those polluted waters without regard to our health and safety.  How we came out without various parts of us dropping off is a mystery to this day!

Summer evenings were spent in downtown Geneva-on-the-Lake.  They had carnival rides and midway games right out on the main street.  Young men wore elaborate black jackets with maps of Korea or the Philippine islands embroidered across the back.  Pompadour haircuts and prominent combs and Zippo lighters rolled into their short sleeves completed the look.  Young women wore bell bottom blue jeans and vests laden heavy with fringe and long arrow straight hair.

The smell of burnt Pennzoil and stale beer and Coppertone suntan oil filled my nose.  The blatting roar of motorcycles and rock and roll from juke boxes filled my ears.  It was the summer of Sam the Sham and the Pharos and their hit "Little Red Riding Hood" thumped from every open door on every dive bar.  

One of the carnival midway games featured a little silver metal car about the size of a man's dress shoe.  It had a little red rubber tab protruding from one side.  It ran on a cleat attached to the counter of the game.  Ten penny nails driven into the counter stuck up about two inches high.  That rubber tab thumped along those nails like the rubber tab on the Wheel of Fortune thumps along the wheel.   The players would bet one dime on any number in front of those nails.  The game operator would slam the car so it ran back and forth across the counter until it came to rest in front of a number.  If yours was that number, you would win a pack of smokes, Luckys, Chesterfield Kings, Pall Malls, Winstons.  I did love to watch that car as it slide across the counter.

We never got to see the purple mountains or a sea shore or amber waves of grain.  We didn't have amusement parks with the whole vacation experience they provide.  We did not take in the high brow cultural delights of museums and plays.  But we did get a good look at the culture of the working class as they blew off steam along the dirty shores of Lake Erie.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 23, 2016)

Cripes ! I just found out that there are a lot of fake gold sovereigns in circulation. The test is to weigh them, because they should be 8 grams each. Due to my ignorance I bought some without having them weighed, Now I am wondering if one of them is fake, because it is a different colour to the others. If its a fake I have lost £275


----------



## OldLady (Aug 23, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Yesterday, I noticed that the snakeweed is beginning to bloom.  That is the surest sign that the bulk of summer is behind us and autumn is just around the corner.  In another month the chamisa will be blooming in all its glory in northern New Mexico, the aspens will be turning, and the cooler temperatures will be here to stay.  Though we really can't complain about our low 80's we're having now.  I could live with that year round.



How funny.  I came on here loaded with this pic to say the same thing....when the fields are full of goldenrod, it's nearly the end of summer.
Next will come the ironweed. 
Then it will all be over.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 23, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Hi CS!
> ...



Hi GW!    How are things up in the great white north?


----------



## Gracie (Aug 23, 2016)

Just checking in about Old Lady Cat, gallantwarrior. Did you open the door? Is she doing the same thing in wanting out? And mainly, how are YOU this morning with this hardship you are dealing with?


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 23, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Cripes ! I just found out that there are a lot of fake gold sovereigns in circulation. The test is to weigh them, because they should be 8 grams each. Due to my ignorance I bought some without having them weighed, Now I am wondering if one of them is fake, because it is a different colour to the others. If its a fake I have lost £275



It's buyer beware for sure.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 23, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  I got up in a philosophical mood.  And was reminded of two important truths:
> 
> 1.  The young and the old share many hopes, dreams, possibilities, and emotions.  The young probably can't imagine it, but we of the older generation still feel passionate about many things, you love just as intensely, you have just as much fun, you are outraged and amused and inspired just as much.
> 
> ...



If it makes you feel better, I'm quite a bit younger than you I think, and I've never even sent a text.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 23, 2016)

The little one is still sick.  

She went to the doctor yesterday.  He apparently feels it is something viral and basically needs to be waited out; keep her well hydrated and comfortable, but there isn't much in the way of medicine to give her.  She felt better last night and again this morning, so her mom sent her to school.  She came home a bit before 1 today having once again thrown up at school.  Right now she's napping in mommy's bed.  She had a 100.2 temperature when I checked after she got home, so she got a dose of ibuprofen.

She just can't seem to shake this sickness.  More than just the sickness, she's now missed the last 3 days of school, her first soccer practice is tonight (and her dad wants to get her on Friday before practice, so she's probably going to miss that one) and she's supposed to be going to Disney next week.  She needs to be healthy for that, of course, but it also will mean missing some days of school, so her quota of missed days for this school year may almost be filled already.

Unfortunately there isn't really much I can do for her.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 23, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Cripes ! I just found out that there are a lot of fake gold sovereigns in circulation. The test is to weigh them, because they should be 8 grams each. Due to my ignorance I bought some without having them weighed, Now I am wondering if one of them is fake, because it is a different colour to the others. If its a fake I have lost £275
> ...



I just purchased a pocket digital gold scales from Amazon for £7 including postage. Now I can check all my coins myself. Ain't technology wonderful.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 23, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> The little one is still sick.
> 
> She went to the doctor yesterday.  He apparently feels it is something viral and basically needs to be waited out; keep her well hydrated and comfortable, but there isn't much in the way of medicine to give her.  She felt better last night and again this morning, so her mom sent her to school.  She came home a bit before 1 today having once again thrown up at school.  Right now she's napping in mommy's bed.  She had a 100.2 temperature when I checked after she got home, so she got a dose of ibuprofen.
> 
> ...



That is a worry.  With what you have been describing of her symptoms, I would be thinking a possible severe allergy.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 23, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > The little one is still sick.
> ...



She just recently had bloodwork done, didn't come up with any allergies.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 23, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> The little one is still sick.
> 
> She went to the doctor yesterday.  He apparently feels it is something viral and basically needs to be waited out; keep her well hydrated and comfortable, but there isn't much in the way of medicine to give her.  She felt better last night and again this morning, so her mom sent her to school.  She came home a bit before 1 today having once again thrown up at school.  Right now she's napping in mommy's bed.  She had a 100.2 temperature when I checked after she got home, so she got a dose of ibuprofen.
> 
> ...



Hope she feels well soon.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 23, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > The little one is still sick.
> ...



She's feeling better at the moment.  She ate some cottage cheese and frozen broccoli.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 23, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Typical state fair weather, rainy, rainy, and more rain.  Waiting for my 21+ yr-old kitty to move on to the rainbow bridge.  Busy as all get out, Uni starts next week and I'll have to report for duty to teach my class.  How's things shakin' in your part o' the world?


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 23, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Sorry to hear about kitty.    That sucks.  Things are same old around here.  Having some beautiful weather!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 23, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Just checking in about Old Lady Cat, gallantwarrior. Did you open the door? Is she doing the same thing in wanting out? And mainly, how are YOU this morning with this hardship you are dealing with?


First try, it was raining.  She's not fond of rain.  So she came back.  Second try, she spent a couple of hours in the woods nearby, but came back.  Right now, she's hovering over her food dish and I'll probably try to get her to eat.  When I go back to town this afternoon, I will take her with me.  She's just decided to cuddle up to the partner on the sofa.  Maybe one more try outside before I leave?  The rain is screwing things up for her, I think.
How's your move going?  Are your puppies responding to their changes much?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 23, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> The little one is still sick.
> 
> She went to the doctor yesterday.  He apparently feels it is something viral and basically needs to be waited out; keep her well hydrated and comfortable, but there isn't much in the way of medicine to give her.  She felt better last night and again this morning, so her mom sent her to school.  She came home a bit before 1 today having once again thrown up at school.  Right now she's napping in mommy's bed.  She had a 100.2 temperature when I checked after she got home, so she got a dose of ibuprofen.
> 
> ...


Be there and be patient.  Is there some way to make up for missed days?


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 23, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > The little one is still sick.
> ...



We're doing her homework now, but I believe there is a minimum attendance requirement that might not be something she can make up, other than with Summer school.  I certainly don't want her to have to do that, especially since she does well in school.

She's nowhere near that now, I just worry about her missing more days as the year progresses, say if she goes through more illnesses.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 23, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Just checking in about Old Lady Cat, gallantwarrior. Did you open the door? Is she doing the same thing in wanting out? And mainly, how are YOU this morning with this hardship you are dealing with?
> ...


Maybe she is trying to get back "home"? You said every time she is in one place, she wants to head west. Is the other place you have west of where you are now? This bears more investigation. If she eats...she is not ready yet after all?


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 23, 2016)

Still sending all kinds of good vibes your way GW.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 23, 2016)

I had to laugh at this.  It is also true of the computer, the digital camera, the new phones in the house, the new cell phone, and trying to program the cook time on the new stove.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 23, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> I had to laugh at this.  It is also true of the computer, the digital camera, the new phones in the house, the new cell phone, and trying to program the cook time on the new stove.



The only piece of technology the little one is likely to understand at all better than me is a cell phone, and that's because I almost never do anything with a cell phone.  I've probably picked one up less than a dozen times this year, and actually attempted to use one fewer times than that.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 24, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Hopefully, she'll get better swiftly and won't miss too much school.  For kids who like school, missing a day is a disaster.  My granddaughters are like that.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 24, 2016)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


She hasn't eaten for days now.  Nothing even gets her interest and I've stopped forcing water on her, too.  I let her out twice this morning.  The first time it was raining and she wanted back in the house pretty quickly.  The second time, she spent over an hour, plodding in the wet brush.  She laid down a couple of times but eventually came back to the house.  I brought her in and wrapped her in a towel to warm and dry her.  She's been quiet since then.  I guess maybe she changed her mind, or she just wanted to be outside for a while.  She's resting on the sofa right now.  It's like watching a clock wind down.  I went through this less than two weeks ago with my little dog.  I am thankful for the 18 years with the dog and the 21 years with 'old lady cat'.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 24, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Still sending all kinds of good vibes your way GW.


Thank you, Foxy.  Maybe I'm a maudlin old fool for being attached to four-leggers.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 24, 2016)

So, I come home this afternoon and my new (baby) buck is out with the ladies, again.  This little fellow is a major escape artist, especially with the does cycling in and out of heat.  I was going to refrain from breeding this year in anticipation of moving then entire herd next spring.  I'm not sure how many does this little fella has bred, but there's one for sure, as he was busily executing his duty with Sugah when I got here.  Damned horny goats!


----------



## Gracie (Aug 24, 2016)

Still wishing peaceful ending for Old Lady and you able to deal with it in a peaceful way for yourself. And I didn't know about your little dog furchild passing. I'm sorry I missed reading about it. You have my condolences for that.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 24, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Still wishing peaceful ending for Old Lady and you able to deal with it in a peaceful way for yourself. And I didn't know about your little dog furchild passing. I'm sorry I missed reading about it. You have my condolences for that.


Ah, yup...my mini-doxie passed two weeks ago this Sat.  She's been laid to rest next to 'big dog', Aja, my bullmastiff with whom Uschi grew up.  Little dog never knew she wasn't a big dog.  It's pretty rough, both old timers passing so close.  I have an elderly milk doe (goat) who I expect to pass soon, as well.  The living require my attention, though.  Life goes on, and nothing lives forever.  It's the quality of our lives, not the quantity, I suppose.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 24, 2016)

Yeah..I hear ya about the close endings of TWO. Gracie first...then Pretties less than 6 months later. Actually, more like 3 months. Not fun. Heartbreaking, actually. But like you said...the living needs us still. I have Karma and Moki. And Moki goes to the vet tomorrow because I found a huge hard lump the size of a golfball under his tail on the left side of his anus. Rock hard, too. And BIG. I never noticed because I don't make a habit of looking at his butthole but I gave him a bath yesterday and thats when I found it. He is 13, so lumpy bumpy dogs are usual but this thing is BIG. It doesn't seem to hurt him though. Still..I want it checked out before we leave here and find a new vet.


----------



## Kat (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Montrovant (Aug 24, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



She was feverish again this morning apparently.  Mom told me she's taking her to the doctor again before she went to work.  The little one is still asleep in mommy's bed right now.  I'm probably going to head back to sleep myself soon, but I may go sleep in there in case she wakes up in distress.  That room is on the other side of the house.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 24, 2016)

Looks like the little one has strep.  I talked to her mom a few minutes ago, they are picking up a prescription now.

It's good to have a definitive diagnosis.  Hopefully she can take some antibiotics, get better, and get back to school.  And, of course, be ready for their Disney trip in a week.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 24, 2016)

Someone banged on my door at 4am last night. I don't know who it was because naturally, I did not open the door. But paranoia made me think someone is trying to get in and steal my gold.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 24, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Still sending all kinds of good vibes your way GW.
> ...



Well if you are, then we all are GW.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 24, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Someone banged on my door at 4am last night. I don't know who it was because naturally, I did not open the door. But paranoia made me think someone is trying to get in and steal my gold.



That may be a downside to having a lot of valuables in your home.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 24, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Looks like the little one has strep.  I talked to her mom a few minutes ago, they are picking up a prescription now.
> 
> It's good to have a definitive diagnosis.  Hopefully she can take some antibiotics, get better, and get back to school.  And, of course, be ready for their Disney trip in a week.



How in the world did the doctor miss that initially I wonder.  It is one of the more definite diagnoses to be made.  Somebody screwed up as strep can make you terribly ill but it is entirely treatable and 99% of people treated get over it fairly quickly.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 24, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Someone banged on my door at 4am last night. I don't know who it was because naturally, I did not open the door. But paranoia made me think someone is trying to get in and steal my gold.
> ...



My flat is practically impregnable, with two locked doors between me and the street, and windows that are difficult to access as they need a ladder to reach them. I will not open the door without looking out of the window first, and I certainly ain't going to answer it at 4 am.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 24, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



But what if it is a neighbor or somebody trying to inform you the building is on fire?  Or some such?


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 24, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I have smoke detectors, and I will wait until they go off. I did not get  out of bed  last night when someone knocked at 4am. But if it happens again, I will turn on the outside light and look out the window.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 24, 2016)

Well...took Moki to the vet and prognosis is not good. That huge tumor was hard due to being filled with blood and after he drained that, he felt the tumor...which is very close to his anal exit and will eventually affect it so badly that he won't be able to poop.  Taking it out, and due to his age and its location, he will be incontinent so its not recommended. Which means...he is on borrowed time. He still eats, drinks, poops ok but eventually the pooping will become clogged. As long as he is perky....we will do the best we can but as soon as he becomes clogged...time for him to join Gracie. 

The question is....have my vet do it here before we go while he is still functioning since he knows this vet and he will come to the house to do it...or wait and have a stranger do it in an office? I know when I am clogged how badly I feel. I don't want him to suffer that. So should we send him off while now to waylay that pain...or wait til he is in pain then do it????

This sucks.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 24, 2016)

On top of all this...MrG is sick. Has been for 2 days. I think all this has finally caught up with him. And now Moki on top of it? This REALLY sucks.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 24, 2016)

Gracie said:


> On top of all this...MrG is sick. Has been for 2 days. I think all this has finally caught up with him. And now Moki on top of it? This REALLY sucks.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 24, 2016)

Promptly at 0630 I woke up and fixed myself a cup of coffee.  Took it outside to sit at the picnic table and watch the black bunnies hop around.  I could hear Mrs. BBD moving around inside the 5th wheel.  Nice morning outside.  I like the quiet of early mornings.  There's something good about it.  About 0715 began to button up the 5th wheel and getting things ready to travel.  It didn't take very long and we were all hooked up, packed up, and pulling out of the campground there at Three Forks.  Began heading east on I-90 headed towards home.  When we got to Bozeman Mrs. BBD suggested that we stop for breakfast.  I pulled into the parking lot of a IHOP.  We went inside and got the feeling that it wasn't a good morning going on here.  The greeter sort of half-smiled at us and showed us to a table.  As we sat down, I picked up on an argument apparently going on between a member of the wait staff and the cook.  I heard the sort of language you don't expect to hear before your second cup of coffee of the day.  We sat patiently and it was a good 20 minutes before somebody came to our table and asked if they could be of assistance.  The place wasn't busy.  There were only several other customers in the restaurant.  Finally our drinks came and the waiter took our order.  As we waited for our breakfast to come, I noticed a rather quick-walking fellow come in from the front door and it was apparent that he was on a mission.  He had authority dripping off of him like there was a thunderstorm outside and there was no doubt in my mind that this guy was probably either the manager or the owner of the establishment.  He quickly walked past our table and went straight to the kitchen.  Moments later he escorted a young fellow out through the front door that quite possibly had been out drinking until 0500 and began his shift at 0600.  He was loaded and his manner of walking proved. it.  My guess is that the cook was drunk and most likely fired.  Magically, our breakfast appeared and except for the hash browns being way over-cooked, everything was good.  We ate quickly and left laughing all the way back to I-90.  We made pretty good time and about mid-afternoon we pulled back into the campground at the 7th Ranch spot in Garyowen.  We had planned on staying there when we began to head back home.  We lounged around and early the next morning we pulled out headed for Wall, SD.

The trip to Wall was unremarkable.  I guess the biggest thrill of the drive was spotting Devil's Tower from the highway as we passed by.  It was way off in the distance but easy to recognize.  Wall, SD has two campgrounds.  The first one you come to as  you pull into town beside I-90 is a really rundown grubby looking place and nobody in their right mind would stay there.  At the other side of town is a pretty nice campground.  It's a bit old and dated but well-maintained and clean.  We set up camp, had a little supper and went to bed.  I don't imagine that it rains very often in Wall, SD but it rained pretty heavily overnight.  However, when we woke up the next morning it had stopped raining and we packed up and headed over to the Wall Drug parking lot.  We went in and got our free donut and cup of coffee because we are veterans and I then went outside to sit on the bench and watch people.  Mrs. BBD looked around inside a bit and before long we were back on the road headed east.

We made good time traveling that day and just before 1800 we pulled into a campground a little west of Albert Lea, MN.  Very nice KOA and we were able to get 44 channels on the TV.  Had some supper and went to bed around 2300. Tomorrow would be the longest part of the trip home.  We were 460 miles away from home and I intended to get home before sundown.  We pulled out headed east on I-90 and made really good time.

Now I have to tell you about an incident that happened to us at a rest stop.  I still scratch my head when I think about it all.  We pulled into a rest stop in MN and after turning off the truck and getting out, almost immediately some fellow come up to me cursing me out, calling me stupid, pointing his finger at me and spewing nothing but garbage out of his mouth.  I had never seen the guy before in my life.  He carried on for a good five minutes and then went inside the building at the rest stop.  I was just about to go to war on him but he turned around and walked away towards the building so I thought it best to let him go.  As I walked towards the building, two State Police cars showed up and before I made my way inside the police were dragging this foul-mouthed guy out with handcuffs on him.  He was still spewing garbage.  Apparently he had been at the rest stop for a period of time giving folks a hard time and somebody had already called the police.  Anyway, for his sake, it's a good thing for him that I had to pee really bad and wasn't in a fighting mood at the moment of his verbal attack on me.

We motored on down the highway and made some really good time at it.  Just before 1900 we pulled into the parking lot of the Cracker Barrel in Rockford, IL.  Had a little supper and then headed home.  We got home about 2030 and I must admit that it was good to be back home.  It's always great to go away but it's always nice to get back home too.

That's pretty much it for the trip out to Montana.  Had a good time and would do it again in a New York minute.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 24, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Well...took Moki to the vet and prognosis is not good. That huge tumor was hard due to being filled with blood and after he drained that, he felt the tumor...which is very close to his anal exit and will eventually affect it so badly that he won't be able to poop.  Taking it out, and due to his age and its location, he will be incontinent so its not recommended. Which means...he is on borrowed time. He still eats, drinks, poops ok but eventually the pooping will become clogged. As long as he is perky....we will do the best we can but as soon as he becomes clogged...time for him to join Gracie.
> 
> The question is....have my vet do it here before we go while he is still functioning since he knows this vet and he will come to the house to do it...or wait and have a stranger do it in an office? I know when I am clogged how badly I feel. I don't want him to suffer that. So should we send him off while now to waylay that pain...or wait til he is in pain then do it????
> 
> This sucks.



I think we can't advise you Gracie.  I lean toward sparing my fur friend unnecessary suffering, but I think you will know in your heart what is best for Moki.  So sorry.  You didn't need this on top of everything else.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 24, 2016)

MrG roused himself enough to say what he wants. He said he wants Moki for another week or two...to spoil even more, go to the beach when he feels better (MrG), and mentally prepare himself....then have it done here, by the vet Moki knows, in this house on MrGs bed, then bury him in the back yard under the tree where Moki has lived for 12 years although we got him when we were at the apartments. Here has been Mokis home. He does not want to do it in LA, with a stranger vet, buried in a friends back yard or cremated. He wants him under the tree in the back yard where the other 3 ashes are. The home owner, our landlord, knows our 3 furkids are buried under that tree plus his parents planted that tree many many years ago and it is never going to be cut down and he said he would take take of it for those reasons. He does not know Moki is fixing to join the others. I will tell him once its done. Which will be sometime in the beginning of september. Moki will have a great time...then off he goes to Gracie, who will be waiting for him. I can see MrGs choice.....although I still would like to take his ashes with us, but Moki has always been MrGs dog..so its his decision and I will support him.

Needless to say....this is a bad day for us. Especially MrG.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 24, 2016)

Change of plans. No more kibble for Moki. We are gonna just give him his rice, shredded chicken, carrots stew and every other day the canned purina that gives him the runs. He has to poop? Fine. It will be more liquidy than solid. And keep him as long as we can until the tunnel shuts completely. THEN send him to Gracie.  I mused on it and said fuck it. Lets just do the diarrhea thing. No clogging for quite a while with the runs!


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 24, 2016)

Took the Prius in to have them put in the new headlight bulbs and check breaks, etc.  About an hour later everything was done, everything looked good, they handed me my keys and said have a nice day......  No cost. 
Getting everything ready for the trip up to Colorado Springs, we'll get up there Sunday afternoon, see the attorney Monday morning and have the hearing Tuesday morning.  We have hotel reservations up through Tuesday and if finished with the judge early enough will head back Tuesday and possibly stay overnight in Santa Fe and hit the wife's favorite thrift shops Wednesday before heading home.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 24, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Yeah..I hear ya about the close endings of TWO. Gracie first...then Pretties less than 6 months later. Actually, more like 3 months. Not fun. Heartbreaking, actually. But like you said...the living needs us still. I have Karma and Moki. And Moki goes to the vet tomorrow because I found a huge hard lump the size of a golfball under his tail on the left side of his anus. Rock hard, too. And BIG. I never noticed because I don't make a habit of looking at his butthole but I gave him a bath yesterday and thats when I found it. He is 13, so lumpy bumpy dogs are usual but this thing is BIG. It doesn't seem to hurt him though. Still..I want it checked out before we leave here and find a new vet.


I sure hope Moki's lump isn't serious.  Maybe a severely impacted anal gland? 
A couple of years ago, my Bullmastiff suddenly quit eating.  I took her to the vet and was informed that she had lymphoma (?), a particularly virulent type.  It was a Friday afternoon and I at first considered bringing her home for the weekend, let everyone say goodbye.  But, the way things were going with her, she would have been dead by Monday, so I had them put her to sleep right then.  Why draw out the pain and suffering.
At any rate, old-lady-cat passed on this morning.  She just laid down and drifted off.  That's two (18-yr-old dog and a cat I've had for 21 years) gone in a week and a half.  I just have nothing left to cry.  This coming weekend, I'll build the proper container and see OLC joins the others who have gone before her.
Good luck with Moki!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 24, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Change of plans. No more kibble for Moki. We are gonna just give him his rice, shredded chicken, carrots stew and every other day the canned purina that gives him the runs. He has to poop? Fine. It will be more liquidy than solid. And keep him as long as we can until the tunnel shuts completely. THEN send him to Gracie.  I mused on it and said fuck it. Lets just do the diarrhea thing. No clogging for quite a while with the runs!


Tough break, Gracie.  I suspect you'll be as kind as you can for as long as possible.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 24, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Wait, you don't have a .44 in your bathrobe pocket when you answer the door?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 24, 2016)

Gracie said:


> On top of all this...MrG is sick. Has been for 2 days. I think all this has finally caught up with him. And now Moki on top of it? This REALLY sucks.


I have no words to express how I feel for you, with everything you've been going through and now this, too!  All my best thoughts are coming your way.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 24, 2016)

Gracie said:


> MrG roused himself enough to say what he wants. He said he wants Moki for another week or two...to spoil even more, go to the beach when he feels better (MrG), and mentally prepare himself....then have it done here, by the vet Moki knows, in this house on MrGs bed, then bury him in the back yard under the tree where Moki has lived for 12 years although we got him when we were at the apartments. Here has been Mokis home. He does not want to do it in LA, with a stranger vet, buried in a friends back yard or cremated. He wants him under the tree in the back yard where the other 3 ashes are. The home owner, our landlord, knows our 3 furkids are buried under that tree plus his parents planted that tree many many years ago and it is never going to be cut down and he said he would take take of it for those reasons. He does not know Moki is fixing to join the others. I will tell him once its done. Which will be sometime in the beginning of september. Moki will have a great time...then off he goes to Gracie, who will be waiting for him. I can see MrGs choice.....although I still would like to take his ashes with us, but Moki has always been MrGs dog..so its his decision and I will support him.
> 
> Needless to say....this is a bad day for us. Especially MrG.


Hugs!  I know all to well how this must make you and Mr. G feel.  Love Moki, spoil him for what little time he may have left.
Mensch!  Now I'm crying again!


----------



## Gracie (Aug 24, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah..I hear ya about the close endings of TWO. Gracie first...then Pretties less than 6 months later. Actually, more like 3 months. Not fun. Heartbreaking, actually. But like you said...the living needs us still. I have Karma and Moki. And Moki goes to the vet tomorrow because I found a huge hard lump the size of a golfball under his tail on the left side of his anus. Rock hard, too. And BIG. I never noticed because I don't make a habit of looking at his butthole but I gave him a bath yesterday and thats when I found it. He is 13, so lumpy bumpy dogs are usual but this thing is BIG. It doesn't seem to hurt him though. Still..I want it checked out before we leave here and find a new vet.
> ...


I'm so sorry about Old Lady Cat, GW. So sorry. But I am glad it was a peaceful end for her. I'm sorry it is not so peaceful for you right now.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 24, 2016)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Thank you for your consideration, Gracie.  'Specially since things are so tough for you right now.  On top of everything else, you're also dealing with Moki and Mr. G's illness, too.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 24, 2016)

By golly I never looked at it like this.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 24, 2016)

MrG is feeling better, thank goodness. Doing this all by myself is a tad overwhelming.
So, I chain smoked and came up with the idea of letting moki have softer stools...which will keep him around longer. Broached the idea to the vet and to MrG and they said "great idea!". So..that is the plan. I figure if we are lucky, we will have him a few more months...maybe. As long as he is not hurting and is eating, drinking and enjoying his walks...we will continue to do this. But I already put a call in to Gracie to stick close by the gate with the gang..cuz her besty will be along soon.

I feel for you though. Being an empath..I can feel your pain. I wish I could soothe it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 24, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah..I hear ya about the close endings of TWO. Gracie first...then Pretties less than 6 months later. Actually, more like 3 months. Not fun. Heartbreaking, actually. But like you said...the living needs us still. I have Karma and Moki. And Moki goes to the vet tomorrow because I found a huge hard lump the size of a golfball under his tail on the left side of his anus. Rock hard, too. And BIG. I never noticed because I don't make a habit of looking at his butthole but I gave him a bath yesterday and thats when I found it. He is 13, so lumpy bumpy dogs are usual but this thing is BIG. It doesn't seem to hurt him though. Still..I want it checked out before we leave here and find a new vet.
> ...



Oh GW.  Well at least the wait is over.  What love they must have enjoyed to have lived so long.  I believe they take it with them.  Wish I could give you a hug in person.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 24, 2016)

Gracie said:


> MrG is feeling better, thank goodness. Doing this all by myself is a tad overwhelming.
> So, I chain smoked and came up with the idea of letting moki have softer stools...which will keep him around longer. Broached the idea to the vet and to MrG and they said "great idea!". So..that is the plan. I figure if we are lucky, we will have him a few more months...maybe. As long as he is not hurting and is eating, drinking and enjoying his walks...we will continue to do this. But I already put a call in to Gracie to stick close by the gate with the gang..cuz her besty will be along soon.
> 
> I feel for you though. Being an empath..I can feel your pain. I wish I could soothe it.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 24, 2016)

Another change of plans. Vet just called and we had a deep convo. Moki is in for some hard times because this is an aggressive cancer. Even giving him stool softeners is not going to stop it from completely shutting off being able to poop and the pressure this tumor will create will "not be pleasant" for him. So...I asked if he would send him off to Rainbow Bridge in a week or so and he said yes...because it is the humane thing to do considering his age and that huge tumor on his anus. So....Moki will be going to Gracie sometime around the 12th of September. We hate doing it, but he (the vet) agreed it would be the best thing and most peaceful thing to do.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 24, 2016)

Will this ever end?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 24, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> By golly I never looked at it like this.


Goats can make you smile.  Believe me, I have a few.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 24, 2016)

Gracie said:


> MrG is feeling better, thank goodness. Doing this all by myself is a tad overwhelming.
> So, I chain smoked and came up with the idea of letting moki have softer stools...which will keep him around longer. Broached the idea to the vet and to MrG and they said "great idea!". So..that is the plan. I figure if we are lucky, we will have him a few more months...maybe. As long as he is not hurting and is eating, drinking and enjoying his walks...we will continue to do this. But I already put a call in to Gracie to stick close by the gate with the gang..cuz her besty will be along soon.
> 
> I feel for you though. Being an empath..I can feel your pain. I wish I could soothe it.


Two empaths, we must be something!  I knew both Uschi and OLC were on their way out when they quit eating and drinking.  They must know something we don't.  I just hope things go as smoothly when my time comes.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 24, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Will this ever end?


Yes.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 24, 2016)

Totally agree with the toilet paper one.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Dajjal (Aug 24, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



No, only criminals have guns in England. The only hand gun I can legally own is an antique, and after tonight I am seriously considering getting one. Because believe it or not I was woken up again by someone knocking on my door at 4am again. I was not alert enough to go to the window, so once again I did not see anyone.
But now I do think someone is after me.
There were scaffolders over the road outside when the man came to deliver my gold and he said "here are your eight gold sovereigns"  In a voice loud enough to be overheard.
I am now thinking what kind of stupid arsehole comes to the door on two successive nights at 4 am and just goes away when you don't answer. If that's all they do its no problem. But I am thinking I might get a visit in daylight.
I am expecting a parcel from amazon so I have got to answer the door during the day. But I am going to look out of the window first to see who it is. If its a masked gunman I won't answer, Ha Ha.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 25, 2016)

Ha, I just checked my email and amazon sent me a message telling me my parcel is due on Friday and it's coming by mail. That means I can look out of the window and see the mailman. I am not answering the door to anyone else for the foreseeable future, and I am going to keep my eyes open when I go out to the shops in case someone is watching. But I wish I could legally own a gun. The only viable gun I can get is an antique percussion revolver, and you cannot get percussion nipples in England. Added to that they are difficult to load. You need a matching bullet mold to make a tight fitting ball, and if you don't seal the gunpowder down tightly enough the chambers can flash over from one to the next, and the gun will explode in your face and blow off your hand.
I would prefer a double barreled flintlock but they are very expensive. I would probably have to sell my gold coins to buy one.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 25, 2016)

I have been up since 4am because after some bastard knocked on my door I could not get back to sleep.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 25, 2016)

I am stressing out big time. MrG and I are now arguing because he wants to bury Moki in the backyard under the tree. Its killing me to know he will be out there alone. And us gone. We are all supposed to be together. TOGETHER. Moki's ashes with Gracie's. Then when Karma goes..hers added. Then mine if I go before MrG, or MrG's if he goes before me. And when all of us are together, the inlaws dump us all together either in the ocean or in a flowering field with a stream. I can't bear the thought of Moki staying here. Alone.


----------



## Kat (Aug 25, 2016)

Gracie


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 25, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Ha, I just checked my email and amazon sent me a message telling me my parcel is due on Friday and it's coming by mail. That means I can look out of the window and see the mailman. I am not answering the door to anyone else for the foreseeable future, and I am going to keep my eyes open when I go out to the shops in case someone is watching. But I wish I could legally own a gun. The only viable gun I can get is an antique percussion revolver, and you cannot get percussion nipples in England. Added to that they are difficult to load. You need a matching bullet mold to make a tight fitting ball, and if you don't seal the gunpowder down tightly enough the chambers can flash over from one to the next, and the gun will explode in your face and blow off your hand.
> I would prefer a double barreled flintlock but they are very expensive. I would probably have to sell my gold coins to buy one.



  It is a problem for sure.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 25, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> I have been up since 4am because after some bastard knocked on my door I could not get back to sleep.



That has happen twice in two days?  I would sure be looking out to see who is knocking on your door at that hour.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 25, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I am stressing out big time. MrG and I are now arguing because he wants to bury Moki in the backyard under the tree. Its killing me to know he will be out there alone. And us gone. We are all supposed to be together. TOGETHER. Moki's ashes with Gracie's. Then when Karma goes..hers added. Then mine if I go before MrG, or MrG's if he goes before me. And when all of us are together, the inlaws dump us all together either in the ocean or in a flowering field with a stream. I can't bear the thought of Moki staying here. Alone.



Can't find any advice for that one Gracie.  So sorry.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 25, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ha, I just checked my email and amazon sent me a message telling me my parcel is due on Friday and it's coming by mail. That means I can look out of the window and see the mailman. I am not answering the door to anyone else for the foreseeable future, and I am going to keep my eyes open when I go out to the shops in case someone is watching. But I wish I could legally own a gun. The only viable gun I can get is an antique percussion revolver, and you cannot get percussion nipples in England. Added to that they are difficult to load. You need a matching bullet mold to make a tight fitting ball, and if you don't seal the gunpowder down tightly enough the chambers can flash over from one to the next, and the gun will explode in your face and blow off your hand.
> ...



My mind is working overtime on burglar defeating strategy's. I just searched 30 pages of alarm systems on amazon looking for a siren I can set off with a switch, but I did not find anything suitable yet.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 25, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I have been up since 4am because after some bastard knocked on my door I could not get back to sleep.
> ...



If I get the chance I will photograph them through the window, but the last two nights I was not quick enough to get out of bed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 25, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Could I recommend a safety deposit box at the bank for your gold sovereigns?   I assume British banks have them.  They are really cheap over here--much more so than an alarm system would be.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 25, 2016)

The hummingbird saga continues.  It appears we have one broadtail and two rubies, the broadtail has taken over the feeder and will sit on the pole guarding it.  One ruby will stay out of sight while the other flies in and hovers above the broadtail who then gives chase, when out of sight the second ruby will come in to feast.  When the broadtail returns he give chase to the second ruby then the first ruby returns to feast.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 25, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Normally  have my money hidden in a cash box that would be hard to find. But if someone with a gun comes to my door and gets in I not want to have to give them the cash box because then they would get everything. So I will keep some in a bag to give to the gunman and the rest hidden in my box. I do not see myself getting a bank deposit box as that would slowly eat some money in rental.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 25, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Whatever works for you, but that rental might be worth the price for peace of mind if you really believe you are at higher risk having all that gold on premises.  An effective alarm system will probably cost you more than rental for many years of a bank box.  But again, whatever works for you.  We all have our own comfort level in how we arrange our lives.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 25, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


I would suggest a can of spray for Yellow Jackets, Wasps or Hornets that shoots out a thin stream about 10-15 feet. Put on your alarm and be waiting at the door when he rings, open the door and give him a squirt in the face. After that you can proceed to whale the tar out of him.
Or you could have a pot of boiling water simmering on the stove, wake yourself with the alarm and wait till he rings. Boiling water administered to the crotch area will get his attention. Or a Rottweiler turned loose will make him break speed records. Good luck.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 25, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> The hummingbird saga continues.  It appears we have one broadtail and two rubies, the broadtail has taken over the feeder and will sit on the pole guarding it.  One ruby will stay out of sight while the other flies in and hovers above the broadtail who then gives chase, when out of sight the second ruby will come in to feast.  When the broadtail returns he give chase to the second ruby then the first ruby returns to feast.



When we lived up on the mountain we had several species of hummingbirds visiting our feeders.   And while all could be territorial, the ruby throats were absolutely the most aggressive in guarding the feeder they staked out.  The only defense we could give the others was multiple feeders.  A single bird could not guard them all.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 25, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I really think a small safety deposit box is a less lawsuit-inspiring solution.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 25, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I am concerned that he may have a gun and I do not, so I will not be answering the door at 4am and up to now he has just gone away. As long as the dumb bastard goes away, I will not have a problem of confrontation.
I used to do tyekwondo  but I have not done it for years and I am old and unfit. But I daresay I could still do a simple downward kick to his knee that would break his leg. I could certainly claim that as self defence.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 25, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



The snag with that is he may have been told I have gold sovereigns by someone who overheard when the man delivered them. There were workmen on a scaffolding over the road, and If they told someone I have gold I may not be able to convince them I do not, therefore if I get held up with a gun I aim to give them some without too much of an argument.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 25, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...






​


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Dajjal (Aug 25, 2016)

Here is a gun I could buy and shoot. Its a double barreled flintlock costing £1250 I bet the bloody burglars would not be expecting that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 25, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Here is a gun I could buy and shoot. Its a double barreled flintlock costing £1250 I bet the bloody burglars would not be expecting that.



I was checking to see what that safety deposit box would cost you and they are more expensive there than here--the cheapest would be like 120 pounds per year.  Here the cheapest are like $20/year.  But also, somewhat alarming, it appears your banks are phasing out this service.  I sure hope that trend doesn't catch on over here.

On the other hand, for somebody with the ability to provide the security and confidence, it could create a whole new cottage industry for some folks by offering private safety deposit boxes.  The liability would be so severe though, it would take a special kind of risk taker to do that.

The end of bank safe deposit boxes: what you need to know


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 25, 2016)

They are shutting banks down too. I am dreading the prospect of them shutting my branch, but I don't think they will because its central to the town. I think they mostly shut smaller branches.
I have been searching amazon for a suitable siren, but they only have ones that need an alarm system to work.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 25, 2016)

The more I think about it the more sure I am that someone is after my gold. I got it delivered on Monday, and I have had someone knock on my door at 4am on Tuesday and Wednesday night. I don't think its a coincidence.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 25, 2016)

The talent show starts tomorrow evening in the park.  A few years ago, someone here was watching television and saw the show Amerrica's Got Talent.  They decided to reduce that concept to our town.  And so, tomorrow night and continuing into Saturday we will be treated to 'East Liverpool's Got Talent'.  Careful preparations have been made to the amphitheater.  Advertising banners are hanging from the proscenium, a curtain has been attached to the trusses, port-a-potties are rolled in and I expect the food vendor's wagons to show up tomorrow afternoon.

Meanwhile the girl's high school tennis season has started.  Monday was East Liverpool vs New Philadelphia.  Tuesday was Beaver Local vs. United Local and last night East Liverpool vs United Local.  If I had known at 15 that miniature poodles draw high school girls like watermelon rinds draw flies, I would have been breeding poodles in 1972!  Needless to say Daisy the Mutt brings matches to a stop while the players gather around to ooo and aww and give Daisy the attention she has come to expect.  Plus, there's plenty of Doritos and Skittles laying around.  Keeping her away from the junk food while letting the girls adore her is quite a task.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 25, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Crooks don't have to wear a mask, or carry a gun.  I would be cautious, were I you.  Are you permitted pepper spray or a taser?  Maybe a good investment.  It won't stop them, but it would slow them up enough, perhaps?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 25, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Ha, I just checked my email and amazon sent me a message telling me my parcel is due on Friday and it's coming by mail. That means I can look out of the window and see the mailman. I am not answering the door to anyone else for the foreseeable future, and I am going to keep my eyes open when I go out to the shops in case someone is watching. But I wish I could legally own a gun. The only viable gun I can get is an antique percussion revolver, and you cannot get percussion nipples in England. Added to that they are difficult to load. You need a matching bullet mold to make a tight fitting ball, and if you don't seal the gunpowder down tightly enough the chambers can flash over from one to the next, and the gun will explode in your face and blow off your hand.
> I would prefer a double barreled flintlock but they are very expensive. I would probably have to sell my gold coins to buy one.


Maybe you could get yourself a noisy dog?  The bigger-the-better.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 25, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I am stressing out big time. MrG and I are now arguing because he wants to bury Moki in the backyard under the tree. Its killing me to know he will be out there alone. And us gone. We are all supposed to be together. TOGETHER. Moki's ashes with Gracie's. Then when Karma goes..hers added. Then mine if I go before MrG, or MrG's if he goes before me. And when all of us are together, the inlaws dump us all together either in the ocean or in a flowering field with a stream. I can't bear the thought of Moki staying here. Alone.


I know what you mean, Gracie.  You know, I got to thinking...OLC stopped eating the day I put Uschi into the ground (next to Big Dog, Aja).  She howled to be let out of the house and then went and roamed around and laid down in places Uschi particularly liked to visit.  Then OLC came back to the cabin and waited quietly for her biological clock to tick down to zero.  Perhaps she was looking for her old friend?  Those two had been together 18 years, too.
Moki might just prefer being "with" her friends.  My daughter told me that she considers 'home' to be where her family is more than any particular place.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 25, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> The more I think about it the more sure I am that someone is after my gold. I got it delivered on Monday, and I have had someone knock on my door at 4am on Tuesday and Wednesday night. I don't think its a coincidence.


Too bad you don't have a cat.  I secure small, valuable things like that under the kitty litter.  Most people don't even think of digging around in poop/pee to find something worthwhile.  It beats the freezer.  Everyone puts the goodies in the freezer.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 25, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Could you install a video camera that would watch the door?


----------



## Gracie (Aug 25, 2016)

We have changed plans again. If moki is acting like he is right now....he goes with us ALIVE. If he begins to act differently...then he will go with us as ashes. He will not be left here. Gracie is in a heart shaped box. She is not in the ground. 3 furkids are under the tree but these last 4 I had did not know them. My cat did the same thing yours did but it took her a couple of months. Still...same thing. She is now with Gracie. Moki will be going eventually but right now? Its up to him. I already called the new vet and introduced myself and his records are being sent to them, so they are aware of the situation. 
MrG and I argued and both of us are exhausted but finally agreed he will not be left here. He needs to be put in the same box as Gracie. Period. So it shall be done...we just don't know when. That's up to Moki.

I feel a little better now knowing this.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 25, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


My comfort level includes the possibility of any invader/robber succumbing to a dose of lead poisoning, administered via .44 revolver.  I might end up with another barking burglar alarm, though.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 25, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > The more I think about it the more sure I am that someone is after my gold. I got it delivered on Monday, and I have had someone knock on my door at 4am on Tuesday and Wednesday night. I don't think its a coincidence.
> ...


Not me. I have a huge back yard. That is my safety deposit box, lol. A really DEEP one and never in the same spot for too long.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 25, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The hummingbird saga continues.  It appears we have one broadtail and two rubies, the broadtail has taken over the feeder and will sit on the pole guarding it.  One ruby will stay out of sight while the other flies in and hovers above the broadtail who then gives chase, when out of sight the second ruby will come in to feast.  When the broadtail returns he give chase to the second ruby then the first ruby returns to feast.
> ...


That doesn't stop them from trying.  My daughter had hummingbird feeders out when she lived in TX and the tales she told were quite amusing.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 25, 2016)

Dajjal could get a recording  of a large dog growling. Or...a click of a shotgun that is really loud. Better yet, let it be known in a casual way that the gold is in a safety deposit box in another town to any eavesdroppers.

If it were me and this happened two night in a row, I would be on the other side of my door saying "the next time you bang on my door, I will not  answer...just a couple of holes in it from my firearm aimed just so".


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 25, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I think a working CC TV system with recording facility would be expensive. I was looking at dummy cameras with a light, and I might get one of those as a deterrent.

What I had in mind was a cheap siren that I can set off with a switch, but I can't find one on amazon that does not need an alarm system to operate it. In the meantime I have a small personal attack alarm that might scare them off.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 25, 2016)

Gracie said:


> We have changed plans again. If moki is acting like he is right now....he goes with us ALIVE. If he begins to act differently...then he will go with us as ashes. He will not be left here. Gracie is in a heart shaped box. She is not in the ground. 3 furkids are under the tree but these last 4 I had did not know them. My cat did the same thing yours did but it took her a couple of months. Still...same thing. She is now with Gracie. Moki will be going eventually but right now? Its up to him. I already called the new vet and introduced myself and his records are being sent to them, so they are aware of the situation.
> MrG and I argued and both of us are exhausted but finally agreed he will not be left here. He needs to be put in the same box as Gracie. Period. So it shall be done...we just don't know when. That's up to Moki.
> 
> I feel a little better now knowing this.


OLC will be "interred" as most of my cats.  Each has a custom-made box provided with a can of food and some water.  Each cat is wrapped in a favorite blankie and the boxes are hung high in a spruce tree, where the kitties can feel safe and stand watch.  I am tempted to have OLC cremated and put her with Ichabod, one of my other extra-epic fur-kids.  Dogs are buried, cats are placed in their tree, and the goats have a special place where they join their herd when their time comes.  Me, I want to be cremated and my ashes spread over my garden.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 25, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ha, I just checked my email and amazon sent me a message telling me my parcel is due on Friday and it's coming by mail. That means I can look out of the window and see the mailman. I am not answering the door to anyone else for the foreseeable future, and I am going to keep my eyes open when I go out to the shops in case someone is watching. But I wish I could legally own a gun. The only viable gun I can get is an antique percussion revolver, and you cannot get percussion nipples in England. Added to that they are difficult to load. You need a matching bullet mold to make a tight fitting ball, and if you don't seal the gunpowder down tightly enough the chambers can flash over from one to the next, and the gun will explode in your face and blow off your hand.
> ...



I am not going to accommodate a dog. I would have to alter my entire life to fit around it. I will go the electronic route. Even if it means fitting an expensive alarm system with a panic button. At the moment I am trying to do it on the cheap. With just a siren.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 25, 2016)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Oooh!  True dat.  I have 200 acres _and_ a backhoe...for real now.  Not only a useful setup for securing valuables, but for those pesky intruders who mean no good...well, I'm sure you understand.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 25, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Gracie's idea about the recording of a dog might be suitable.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 25, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Tape a note to the door: Dear 4am Knocker...knock it the fuck off or I'll knock your head off. Oh, and by the way, the police have been informed of your visits and are patrolling the area.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 25, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 86936


Such things have been known to be effective enough, particularly at close range.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 25, 2016)

Sherry said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Or "4am Knocker...you are being filmed. Smile!"


----------



## Gracie (Aug 25, 2016)

Would be robbers freak out if they see a camera. Or worse, CAN'T see it but know its there. Somewhere.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 25, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Would be robbers freak out if they see a camera. Or worse, CAN'T see it but know its there. Somewhere.



I have an old video camera that does not work. I could stick it in the window.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 25, 2016)

I my daughter last night to cry on her shoulder about OLC.  As the conversation progressed, she began to describe a situation with her oldest daughter


Dajjal said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Would be robbers freak out if they see a camera. Or worse, CAN'T see it but know its there. Somewhere.
> ...


It might help, surely can't hurt.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 25, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Would be robbers freak out if they see a camera. Or worse, CAN'T see it but know its there. Somewhere.
> ...


No no. You don't want them to see it. You want them to wonder where the fuck it is!! In fact, add to the note "Turn around and smile again! Spin, actually, so we get all of you. Thank you!"


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 26, 2016)

Good night Darlinks. I hope all sleep well. And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Kat, Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Boedicca's Dad,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition and their Moki,
Montrovant's transition,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, 007, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 26, 2016)

Just got an email from sister in law. They are renting a 3 bedroom house in october and want us to join them. But they are north of us in the valley. However...we might wind up there. We are still going to LA, but if we don't like it there (not a heck of a lot of room for me and she and I are both alpha's), then we plan to pack up and head up north. At least we would have more room and less rent to pay. And my sister in law in not an alpha. No head bumping. Except when she makes me bugshit crazy, lol.

Anyway....thats the plan. I am not as coo coo as I was last night. Moki is a trooper and is doing well so far. I hope he continues to be just like he was today so we can keep him a bit longer. We are not ready yet to let him go to Gracie. I took them to the beach today..TWICE. He loved it.





Karma says LETS GO!!!





Moki says I'M READY!! (He loves that bed in the van, lol).





Hmm. Who peed here? I dunno. Lets smell some more!





Stinky. No likey dis smell.





Blech. I'm leaving dis pile of stink.





I'm heading to da water!





Ready to go home now and see if Daddy is awake yet!


----------



## Kat (Aug 26, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Just got an email from sister in law. They are renting a 3 bedroom house in october and want us to join them. But they are north of us in the valley. However...we might wind up there. We are still going to LA, but if we don't like it there (not a heck of a lot of room for me and she and I are both alpha's), then we plan to pack up and head up north. At least we would have more room and less rent to pay. And my sister in law in not an alpha. No head bumping. Except when she makes me bugshit crazy, lol.
> 
> Anyway....thats the plan. I am not as coo coo as I was last night. Moki is a trooper and is doing well so far. I hope he continues to be just like he was today so we can keep him a bit longer. We are not ready yet to let him go to Gracie. I took them to the beach today..TWICE. He loved it.
> 
> ...




Love 'em!


----------



## Gracie (Aug 26, 2016)

Sister in law is coming tomorrow to pick up the stuff she put aside at the yard sale. She will take the recliner, the entertainment center, my antique winback chair and then hit the shed and get the huge rug and the bins of stuff she yanked so nobody would buy them. I think we will see a lot of familiar things if we wind up joining them. 

But before she gets here...I still plan on taking the furkids to the beach. Gonna do this as often as I can because soon I will be losing it.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 26, 2016)

There was a tremendous thunderstorm last night. The most violent I have ever seen. There were continuous flashes of lightning, and the thunder was constant rumbling without a break.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 26, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> There was a tremendous thunderstorm last night. The most violent I have ever seen. There were continuous flashes of lightning, and the thunder was constant rumbling without a break.



I love storms like that--flash and fury--without the hail and other damaging features please.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 26, 2016)

Oh, and good morning everybody.  My sister is here, and we expect a fairly calm day.  But our friend Dana is home from Salt Lake later today with her brand new heart pump and we will deliver our little mini doxie that we have had for 12 weeks and love dear back to her late this afternoon.  In some ways it is a relief--though we love her dearly and she has been a joy, there is a certain pressure of responsibility when it is somebody else's dog.  You can fully relax with them and just enjoy them as you would your own dog.   And I will enjoy being able to be away from home without making arrangements for her each time or feeling the need to get home to let her out, etc--if she was ours we would have had a doggie door and no worries like that, but I didn't feel she should be out without supervision since she wasn't ours, etc.  But I suspect we will miss her.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 26, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Just got an email from sister in law. They are renting a 3 bedroom house in october and want us to join them. But they are north of us in the valley. However...we might wind up there. We are still going to LA, but if we don't like it there (not a heck of a lot of room for me and she and I are both alpha's), then we plan to pack up and head up north. At least we would have more room and less rent to pay. And my sister in law in not an alpha. No head bumping. Except when she makes me bugshit crazy, lol.
> 
> Anyway....thats the plan. I am not as coo coo as I was last night. Moki is a trooper and is doing well so far. I hope he continues to be just like he was today so we can keep him a bit longer. We are not ready yet to let him go to Gracie. I took them to the beach today..TWICE. He loved it.
> 
> ...



Your doggies are adorable.  What sweeties!


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 26, 2016)

OMG.  It is soooo hot and humid here today.  My hair is YUGE!  Lol.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 26, 2016)

Had my coffee, read the weird threads in the basement, and am now off to the beach with the furkids. I wish it was sunny. The sun has been MIA for a month now.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 26, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> OMG.  It is soooo hot and humid here today.  My hair is YUGE!  Lol.



I miss my hair.....but I don't miss the giant puff ball my hair turned into if I left it loose.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 26, 2016)

Well, not sure as to the why and how of it all, but I was elected King of the Flame Zone yesterday.  Apparently my only way out of it is to have The Donald release me from my contract with some sort of scandal.  Any ideas?


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 26, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > OMG.  It is soooo hot and humid here today.  My hair is YUGE!  Lol.
> ...



Mine is totally out of control today!  I'm going to have to put it up before I leave the house, I think.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 26, 2016)

In the middle of my employment changes I seem to be selling a fair number of vehicles while chaos slow clears around me.  If the used inventory increases soon, this will be a very good change.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 26, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Well, not sure as to the why and how of it all, but I was elected King of the Flame Zone yesterday.  Apparently my only way out of it is to have The Donald release me from my contract with some sort of scandal.  Any ideas?



Maybe you've created a slush fund for illegal, high quality catnip?


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 26, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Well, not sure as to the why and how of it all, but I was elected King of the Flame Zone yesterday.  Apparently my only way out of it is to have The Donald release me from my contract with some sort of scandal.  Any ideas?
> ...



I cannot confirm or deny that rumor.  (hack, hack)


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 26, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Take care of that fur ball.  Butter works.    Don't be puking on the carpets!


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 26, 2016)

Ha ! I see that this site targets you for advertisement. Every time I do an amazon search for something the adverts here present the same items.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 26, 2016)

beach looked like glass today. Now a bit of wind in the estuary. beautiful. But...still no sun. Just fog...and smoke from the Chimney Fire still raging.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 26, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Ha ! I see that this site targets you for advertisement. Every time I do an amazon search for something the adverts here present the same items.


You don't use ad block????


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 26, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ha ! I see that this site targets you for advertisement. Every time I do an amazon search for something the adverts here present the same items.
> ...



No, I don't mind if the advertisement targets me. It may even be useful.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 26, 2016)

I still cannot find what I want. A battery operated siren that does not need an alarm system to set it off.
Amazon usually have what I want, but not this, all the sirens they have need a system, I just want one that goes off if I hit a panic button. I used to have one but something went wrong with it.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 26, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> I still cannot find what I want. A battery operated siren that does not need an alarm system to set it off.
> Amazon usually have what I want, but not this, all the sirens they have need a system, I just want one that goes off if I hit a panic button. I used to have one but something went wrong with it.



Have you checked ebay?  That's usually the second place I look after Amazon.....well, maybe third after Amazon and Wal Mart, depending on what I'm looking for.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 26, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> I still cannot find what I want. A battery operated siren that does not need an alarm system to set it off.
> Amazon usually have what I want, but not this, all the sirens they have need a system, I just want one that goes off if I hit a panic button. I used to have one but something went wrong with it.


I park my car in the driveway outside my bedroom and I keep the car keys on my nightstand. If I suspect someone lurking outside or attempting to get into my car, the little red button on the key chain remote sets off a honking horn and a siren. Best alarm system I've found.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 26, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I still cannot find what I want. A battery operated siren that does not need an alarm system to set it off.
> ...



I don't have  a pay pal account and I don't like giving my credit card number out to anyone. I have purchased things on ebay, but I sent them a postal order.  I was not happy when I found out that amazon keep your credit card details on their data base. But I have never had any problems with that yet.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 26, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0026AQQXC/?tag=ff0d01-20

door knob alarm | eBay


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 26, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Well, not sure as to the why and how of it all, but I was elected King of the Flame Zone yesterday.  Apparently my only way out of it is to have The Donald release me from my contract with some sort of scandal.  Any ideas?



Too close to being a political post.  Throwing marshmallows at you with my sternest face.  

But for the life of me I don't see the fascination with the Flame Zone.  I find I am much happier and enjoy the experience here much more if I just ignore that place.  But nevertheless, congratulations on your new title.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 26, 2016)

A hundred years ago my wife sold AMWAY and in their catalogue they had an Alarm similar to those pictured. I purchased one for my father because he had to stay in a Hotel in Downtown St. Louis for his work. Not the greatest area of town at the time. Was very effective and very very loud. Sensitive to any movement on door. If you can't get a Glock 9 mm, this alarm and the can of hornet and wasp spray Hoss told you about imho is your best bet...


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 26, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I still cannot find what I want. A battery operated siren that does not need an alarm system to set it off.
> ...



How about those ones that have the voice.  "Step away from the vehicle . . . "  Lol.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 26, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> A hundred years ago my wife sold AMWAY and in their catalogue they had an Alarm similar to those pictured. I purchased one for my father because he had to stay in a Hotel in Downtown St. Louis for his work. Not the greatest area of town at the time. Was very effective and very very loud. Sensitive to any movement on door. If you can't get a Glock 9 mm, this alarm and the can of hornet and wasp spray Hoss told you about imho is your best bet...



Thanks, I would definitely get a Glock if it was legal, but you get five years in prison for possessing a handgun in Britain. I was surprised to find I can get a pepper spray legally, I thought everything was banned. For example stun guns are illegal too. But apparently they allow pepper spray.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 26, 2016)

Sorry Foxfyre as this might be perceived as political...


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 26, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Sorry Foxfyre as this might be perceived as political...View attachment 87106



Yep.  Mildly inappropriate for the Coffee Shop as it involves a seriously controversial topic that is used a lot to argue on message boards.   Three marshmallows tossed your way.   You can say you attended a 2nd amendment rally or lecture or whatever as part of your day, but I would discourage the Second Amenment as a Coffee Shop topic.  Sort of the difference between saying you're happy or disappointed about the election outcome when no individuals or political parties are mentioned--this is perfectly okay--but not okay to discuss the election outcome or something similar.  

Of course all this is borderline arbitrary and subject to a ruling by me and/or the group as somebody has to be monitor of that stuff and it just makes sense to be a little flexible.  I frankly don't get too excited about it because we all are who we are and I expect us Coffee Shoppers to allow each other to be who they are.  But if it is certain to stir up an unpleasant discussion, I do try to mitigate that as much as possible while not allowing others to dictate what we can and cannot say here when it doesn't violate the Coffee Shop rules.

Thanks for allowing me to use this as an example for my once a year little lecture on this though and know how much we appreciate you here Ridgerunner.  My intention is certainly not to single you out.  The policy has kept the Coffee Shop a pleasant place for all for a lot of years now.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Thanks for allowing me to use this as an example for my once a year little lecture on this though and know how much we appreciate you here Ridgerunner. My intention is certainly not to single you out. The policy has kept the Coffee Shop a pleasant place for all for a lot of years now.



Sometimes it easier to beg for forgiveness...
than to ask for permission...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 26, 2016)

Greetings, Coffee Shoppers!
Just a quick stop while I wind down from work.  We had an airplane break and they needed some extra help, so I put in an hour and a half OT.  I hate OT and usually decline an offer, if I can.
The partner has given Ho'zilla an initial going-over and we're ready to move her to our property.  Then we'll take some time, replace some hydraulic hoses, install clean filters, a few things like that.  Poor Ho'zilla sat unused (and unloved) for several years, so some initial TLC on our part will help her serve us a long time.  I am so looking forward to the kind of work I'll be able to do with such a machine!

When you get to a certain age, you try to work smarter, not harder.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 26, 2016)

Inlaws arrived, stuffed that borrowed truck to the max and actually got it ALL crammed in there. Then MrGs brother cried when he got in to drive away cuz he thinks this is the last they will see of us. It won't be if I can help it. Unfortunately, the house they thought they were going to move in to, fell thru. So...looks like they will not be moving to the 3 bedroom home after all. They were disappointed. I told them if MrG and I get a place of our own where we are heading..they can always join us. But they can't bring their grandson. Damn bum is 26 years old, has two kids he never sees and doesn't pay for, won't look for a job and they support his sorry ass. Not happening with us, and thats a fact. They baby him too much. Dude needs to man up and get his own place and pay for his kids. Jeez.

I love the name Ho'zilla! Take a pic of her and show us your new toy!

Dajjal...get an air horn. Those things are LOUD.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 26, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Inlaws arrived, stuffed that borrowed truck to the max and actually got it ALL crammed in there. Then MrGs brother cried when he got in to drive away cuz he thinks this is the last they will see of us. It won't be if I can help it. Unfortunately, the house they thought they were going to move in to, fell thru. So...looks like they will not be moving to the 3 bedroom home after all. They were disappointed. I told them if MrG and I get a place of our own where we are heading..they can always join us. But they can't bring their grandson. Damn bum is 26 years old, has two kids he never sees and doesn't pay for, won't look for a job and they support his sorry ass. Not happening with us, and thats a fact. They baby him too much. Dude needs to man up and get his own place and pay for his kids. Jeez.
> 
> I love the name Ho'zilla! Take a pic of her and show us your new toy!
> 
> Dajjal...get an air horn. Those things are LOUD.


I agree about the 26-yr-old grandson.  2-yrs, 6-yrs, yeah...that's different.  Guy needs to grow up.


 This is a picture of a similar machine.  Ours has an after market attachment, a boom hoist mounted on top of the cab.  That will make setting the uprights for a pole barn, or similar structure, as well as roof trusses so much easier.  They guy threw in a lot of other really useful stuff because he just wants to get out of Alaska before it starts to freeze up.  My daughter named the beast Ho'zilla (from backhoe).


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## saveliberty (Aug 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Well, not sure as to the why and how of it all, but I was elected King of the Flame Zone yesterday.  Apparently my only way out of it is to have The Donald release me from my contract with some sort of scandal.  Any ideas?
> ...



It was a beauty pageant reference Foxfyre.    Just about as embrassing a win too.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 26, 2016)

blackhawk said:


> View attachment 87141


I saw the horse right away.  Too bad that skinny bitch is in the way.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 26, 2016)

blackhawk said:


> View attachment 87141



Not that I don't trust you Blackhawk, but how long should I wait?


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 26, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Sorry Foxfyre as this might be perceived as political...View attachment 87106



...if for no other reason than to shoot snakes...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 26, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Foxfyre as this might be perceived as political...View attachment 87106
> ...


I don't know, that snake seems pretty well armed...well, it would be had it appendages.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 26, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...


A smart snake can pull the trigger with it's tail.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 26, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 87141
> ...


It varies from person to person.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 26, 2016)

blackhawk said:


> View attachment 87141


What damn horse? I don't see no horse.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 26, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 87141
> ...



Blackhawk is screwing with us Hossfly.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 26, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I'm glad I didn't throw very many marshmallows at you.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



As FZ King, I am required to carry marshmallow sticks and graham crackers most likely.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 26, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Well I keep a goodly supply on hand because I will probably be that slow on the uptake again.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 27, 2016)

Good night Darlinks. I hope all sleep well.  I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Kat, Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Boedicca's Dad,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition and their Moki,
Montrovant's transition,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, 007, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.

This is the Bisti Badlands in New Mexico, one of the wierdest places on Earth.  Yes, the rocks formed naturally like that.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 27, 2016)

Just saw the Luke Aikins video where he jumps into a net from 25,000 ft without a parachute: Bloody hair raising.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 27, 2016)

Well my gold scales arrived today and all my coins weigh 8 grams. So I don't have any fakes. All I have to do now is stop anyone stealing them.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 27, 2016)

Good morning folks. Just dropping in to say hi.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 27, 2016)

Imperius said:


> Good morning folks. Just dropping in to say hi.



Hi ! I have not seen you in the coffee shop before. You may get a free beverage from foxy.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 27, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning folks. Just dropping in to say hi.
> ...



Ah. Well, I'm not exactly new here. I'm the resident knight who sits next to the window enjoying some nice, hot black coffee.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 27, 2016)

Imperius said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Imperius said:
> ...


Well I would buy you a coffee if I could send one down my modem.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 27, 2016)

Imperius said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Imperius said:
> ...


Hello, TK


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 27, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Waste of money. TK only drinks Christian blood.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 27, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Just saw the Luke Aikins video where he jumps into a net from 25,000 ft without a parachute: Bloody hair raising.



I saw that too!  He's crazy!  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## Dajjal (Aug 27, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Just saw the Luke Aikins video where he jumps into a net from 25,000 ft without a parachute: Bloody hair raising.
> ...



I was expecting him to miss the net. I hope he does not try it again or his luck might run out.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 27, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I thought he was going to break through the net or just hit the ground while in the net.  That net had a lot of "give" to it.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 27, 2016)

Good Morning!
Another gorgeous sunrise this morning. I'll try to upload some photos later. First, I have to get them off my phone. 
I think I'm dealing with a bout of depression, not unlike some of the other CS-ers. The recent deaths of some of my fur-fam are just the start. One of the other cats appears to have had a stroke. I'm monitoring her closely but fear I'll have to make a decision about her soon.
And I am totally helpless to provide any more than moral support and parental counseling for a situation most parents deal with eventually, but it's tough to suffer the bad choices your children make. Now my daughter is mother to teenagers I suspect she'll learn how to better deal with such things. Right now my daughter is going through one of those "Where did I go wrong?" moments.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 27, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



It needed to have a lot of give so he didn't break.  He may not have been travelling at terminal velocity, but he was close enough that he needed plenty of space to bleed off kinetic energy.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 27, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Good Morning!
> Another gorgeous sunrise this morning. I'll try to upload some photos later. First, I have to get them off my phone.
> I think I'm dealing with a bout of depression, not unlike some of the other CS-ers. The recent deaths of some of my fur-fam are just the start. One of the other cats appears to have had a stroke. I'm monitoring her closely but fear I'll have to make a decision about her soon.
> And I am totally helpless to provide any more than moral support and parental counseling for a situation most parents deal with eventually, but it's tough to suffer the bad choices your children make. Now my daughter is mother to teenagers I suspect she'll learn how to better deal with such things. Right now my daughter is going through one of those "Where did I go wrong?" moments.



Sorry to hear about that.  You should go out and do something nice for yourself and relax.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 27, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Good Morning!
> Another gorgeous sunrise this morning. I'll try to upload some photos later. First, I have to get them off my phone.
> I think I'm dealing with a bout of depression, not unlike some of the other CS-ers. The recent deaths of some of my fur-fam are just the start. One of the other cats appears to have had a stroke. I'm monitoring her closely but fear I'll have to make a decision about her soon.
> And I am totally helpless to provide any more than moral support and parental counseling for a situation most parents deal with eventually, but it's tough to suffer the bad choices your children make. Now my daughter is mother to teenagers I suspect she'll learn how to better deal with such things. Right now my daughter is going through one of those "Where did I go wrong?" moments.



At least you know your depression has a cause. Not like clinical depression . You will get over it eventually as the problems resolve themselves.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 27, 2016)

Imperius said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Imperius said:
> ...



Ah then you would be TK.   Welcome back.  You have missed a lot of guard duty you know.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 27, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I've been on leave. But I'm back. So I'll go to the back and see if the armor still fits.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 27, 2016)

Getting everything cleaned up, making sure the travel list (what to bring) is complete and will pack up for tomorrow's trip up to Colorado Springs.  Have to remind the wife (and myself) that it's only for 3 days so only bring what we need and use for 3 days.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 27, 2016)

Helped sister in law load up the truck yesterday and now I'm paying for it..and so is she. I think she pulled a tendon in her thumb and my wrist is throbbing. But...it all got stuffed in there! W00T!

Got a pic from my friend of the room that is going to be ours. Her husband is cleaning the windows and told her to show MrG, lol.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 27, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning!
> ...


Knowing that "this too shall pass" doesn't really make it any easier in the moment.  Ask Gracie.  Poor thing's going through a similar hell right now with her puppy having cancer and them having to move to LA, leaving most of their life behind.  That sucks, too.  If only I had a magic wand....


----------



## Gracie (Aug 27, 2016)

Things are looking up, GW. I am now excited for a new place to go...be with friends...MrG having his bud to go scrap hunting with again...and Moki? So far, so good! He's such a trooper! 21 more days....and our new adventure will begin. I just hope Moki continues as he has been. All of us...off to the big city (outskirts) and yard sales galore to make money from!


----------



## Gracie (Aug 27, 2016)

AND..my credit is almost there at the loan level for a house of our own. My friends bought that house we are going to for 110K. Bank said not long before MrG and I approved for the same amount or close to it. And...one is coming up in a few months 5 houses down from the one we are going to. Neighbors!


----------



## Gracie (Aug 27, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Good Morning!
> Another gorgeous sunrise this morning. I'll try to upload some photos later. First, I have to get them off my phone.
> I think I'm dealing with a bout of depression, not unlike some of the other CS-ers. The recent deaths of some of my fur-fam are just the start. One of the other cats appears to have had a stroke. I'm monitoring her closely but fear I'll have to make a decision about her soon.
> And I am totally helpless to provide any more than moral support and parental counseling for a situation most parents deal with eventually, but it's tough to suffer the bad choices your children make. Now my daughter is mother to teenagers I suspect she'll learn how to better deal with such things. Right now my daughter is going through one of those "Where did I go wrong?" moments.


Oh no! Another cat ill? Dayum, GW....this sucks. I'm sorry . I hope kitty is a trooper too and can hang in there. You need a break from all this! I'll try to send some of Moki's juju to your kitty. Between the two of them...they can make each other stronger for the time they have left with us? One can hope.

Regarding your daughter....that's a tough one. All I can do is offer support as well, cuz thankfully (depending on how one looks at it), I am not having to deal with the drama. Some blessings come in disguises, I guess. And your daughter is experiencing what all of us went through at some time. It's called "life" and she did and does her best. All anyone can do is hope what she taught her teens sunk in deep enough to help them become the adults she knows they will be once they get over this teen age stress all go through, you know?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 27, 2016)

Gracie said:


> AND..my credit is almost there at the loan level for a house of our own. My friends bought that house we are going to for 110K. Bank said not long before MrG and I approved for the same amount or close to it. And...one is coming up in a few months 5 houses down from the one we are going to. Neighbors!


That seems like super good news, Gracie!  I'm


----------



## Gracie (Aug 27, 2016)

His chicken/rice/carrots/green bean stew with a dollop of canned pumpkin on top makes it all smooth sailing at the exit, if you get my drift. He even PLAYED today. But...I am always paranoid, so....I will see how he is on the day before we leave. It will be a long weekend moving. If he is still trooping along...then great!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 27, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Good Morning!
> Another gorgeous sunrise this morning. I'll try to upload some photos later. First, I have to get them off my phone.
> I think I'm dealing with a bout of depression, not unlike some of the other CS-ers. The recent deaths of some of my fur-fam are just the start. One of the other cats appears to have had a stroke. I'm monitoring her closely but fear I'll have to make a decision about her soon.
> And I am totally helpless to provide any more than moral support and parental counseling for a situation most parents deal with eventually, but it's tough to suffer the bad choices your children make. Now my daughter is mother to teenagers I suspect she'll learn how to better deal with such things. Right now my daughter is going through one of those "Where did I go wrong?" moments.



I wish C_K would give us a hug button or something like that.  The other choices of acknowledgement just don't always cover what we struggle to say.  It just seems unfair that some of you are going through such trying times.  Hope your fur friend fully recovers.  I do know how hard it is to make that decision when it needs to be made.  And as for the kids, it seems no matter how old they get, we don't stop worrying abut them and the choices they make.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 27, 2016)

cereal_killer ^

Heart button. Hug button. Something to show caring instead of just thanks?


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 28, 2016)

Good night Darlinks. I hope all sleep well. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Kat, Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Boedicca's Dad,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition and their Moki,
Montrovant's transition,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, 007, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.

Sea Glass Beach, California


----------



## Kat (Aug 28, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night Darlinks. I hope all sleep well. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> ...




Love that pic. I posted it at some time or another in one of those pic threads.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 28, 2016)

I'd love to be at that beach!


----------



## Kat (Aug 28, 2016)

Isn't that gorgeous???


----------



## SixFoot (Aug 28, 2016)

Haven't stopped by to say good morning in a while.


Good morning!


----------



## Pogo (Aug 28, 2016)

Kat said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night Darlinks. I hope all sleep well. I really do love you guys.
> ...



Ah I think I know where that is, around Fort Bragg.  Not from being there but reading about it.  I know a marvelous spot for sea glass on the beach of Inverness in Cape Breton.  What stories they have.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 28, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Haven't stopped by to say good morning in a while.
> 
> 
> Good morning!



And good morning to you too SixFoot.  You have been a missed person here.

And good morning everybody.  A bright new Monday in Albuquerque and a definite feel of fall in the early morning air.  I'm wondering if our summer is over.  We have been in high 70's, very low 80's for highs for more than a week now and it remains that way as far ahead as they forecast.  That would be most welcome.  That is spring and fall weather for us.  Night time temps in high 50's, low 60's makes for very good sleeping.  I'm liking it a lot. 

So hoping for a good week for or comfort and more peace for those dealing with serious issues.  Hoping Ringel's hearing comes out in the best possible way, that necessary plans proceed as they should, that those we love, both people and fur babies, do well.  Hoping our dishwasher is delivered early tomorrow as scheduled.  (Our old one died.)   And that life is good today.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 28, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Cape Breton. . .that's in Nova Scotia?   I've never been to that part of the world, New England and on up the Canadian Atlantic coast, but I've always wanted to go there.   But it is interesting that sea glass is not just a California thing.


----------



## SixFoot (Aug 28, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't stopped by to say good morning in a while.
> ...



Not sure if I feel good about being missed or if I feel bad for being missed. lol

I start college this Tuesday, so in preparation this month, I have deactivated my social site accounts, been binging on various mathematics lessons via youtube, and taken to nootropics for clarity and focus (I've also spent a stupid amount of money on supplies, holy crap!!). A little nervous here, as it's been 18 years since I last sat in such a classroom.

I think I'll be here more often, for a while at least.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 28, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



Oh no, there's always been a ton of ship traffic in that area too, but you need exactly the right current flow to bring it in.  Out at my spot in Inverness, you go a mile or two up or down the road, and you get nothing.

Cape Breton is the northeastern island that sits off the mainland, or basically as far as you can drive a car towards Europe before you hit the Atlantic Ocean.  Which looks like this:



 

(That would be Highlands Provincial Park, which takes up a big chunk of the northern tip)​
Until the causeway bridge was built in the 1950s it was quite isolated -- more so than now -- and as a result of the Highland Clearances in Scotland, where Scottish Catholics were kicked off their land and settled here, their Scottish traditions held on and prospered, so much so that today people come from Scotland to Cape Breton to find out what their own heritage is.  

That's what I go for -- the music.  Some of the most deeply primal straight from the heart music I've ever heard.  I've been there four times.

Anyway, yes where there's a history of seafaring and the currents are just right, sea glass washes up.  There's a list of places for the intrepid traveler seeking baubles, including one here in Carolina.


----------



## SixFoot (Aug 28, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Getting everything cleaned up, making sure the travel list (what to bring) is complete and will pack up for tomorrow's trip up to Colorado Springs.  Have to remind the wife (and myself) that it's only for 3 days so only bring what we need and use for 3 days.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 28, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



   We'll take you however you feel.  

And we will be pleased to go through your new adventure with you.  Our Montrovant is also working on a way to do college work after a long delay as well.  And kudos for your bravery to take on a really big challenge.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 28, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



But is the lovely photo you posted reversed?  Seems to me the ocean should be on the right (east) side of the land mass?  Or am I not visualizing it correctly?


----------



## Pogo (Aug 28, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



No, that's actually the western side of the tip, facing the Gulf of St. Lawrence.  I lied. 

So, Europe would be way over to the right, beyond the land.  I should have taken a pic later down the road, and I think I did, but I don't know where it is.  So that's just a nice shoreline but.... not the Atlantic.  I'm so busted.  But that is Highlands Provincial Park.  Up around where it says "Pleasant Bay"...




​Inverness is down the road to the south on the western shore.  But you have to know exactly where to go for sea glass.
Tell ya what, take me up there and I'll show you.  


There's a German lady who runs a nice funky B&B there that I've used a few times who insists that Cape Breton is _literally _a part of Scotland, that it broke off and floated down back in the early daze...


----------



## Pogo (Aug 28, 2016)

Where to find sea glass around the world


----------



## Gracie (Aug 28, 2016)

I have these beauties about half an hours drive north. I really need to get back there before we leave.

Sun is finally out, too! Beautiful day, but I smell an early winter. Fall has begun early too. At least here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 28, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Ah, that make sense then.  And I wouldn't have known that you remembered slightly inaccurately if you hadn't fessed up.  Happens to a lot of us it seems.     But you have definitely added to my interest to visit that part of the world before I die.  I may never have the opportunity to do it as time ticks on, but it is nice to have pleasant possibilities in mind for our goals.


----------



## SixFoot (Aug 28, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Hopefully Montrovant is doing better than I am. lol I'm starting at the bottom-most classes for the first two sessions. I can't cut a single corner if I'm gonna go from Infaneer to Mathematician. Should work out for the better though, since these remedial classes will host more people that are my age. It will help with the transition back into an academic-type atmosphere. It's just gonna be harder to cram in the extra classes in the same four year time hack.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 28, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



Montro is a math whiz so the two of you should collaborate.  He's starting from scratch too and is having a tough time getting a program that fits his needs though as he needs to do mostly on line courses in his situation.  It will be tough for both of you thinking of my own college coursework long out of high school.  It is sometimes difficult to redevelop those study habits, memorizing skills, etc. and there is so much more sociopolitical influence to be adapted to these days, but I'm betting both you and he are going to do just fine.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 28, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Heh, I'm not a math whiz.  I'm also doing very little math in my chosen degree, just one or two general education courses.

I'm also not planning on a 4 year degree.  I don't think I have that kind of time.

I'm currently waiting to find out about my financial aid eligibility.  The last school I tried for had me eligible for both a federal and state grant, and this new school is also in-state, so I'm hoping I will be eligible for the same grants at this new one.  That would cover the lion's share of my costs.  If I decide to try and get a bachelor's after I'm done with the associates, I don't think I'll be able to get the same grant money and will have to find a way to pay for it myself.  Of course, I have no idea what I would need or use the bachelor's for.  I haven't looked into it.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 28, 2016)

Kat said:


> Isn't that gorgeous???



Very, but I also know it means a lot of trash was dumped in the ocean.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 28, 2016)

Math question:  How many pennies do you have?  Why?


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 28, 2016)

The talent show isstill going on at the park.  Daisy and I were there this morning, but we had to leave due to illness.  Daisy must have been fed something that disagrees with her.  She has a poopy butt and has endured a bath to clean her up and a bowl of white rice and cubed chicken meat to lube the way for a brighter tomorrow.

Someone dropped off a bass drum from the Al Koran Shrine band.  They left it at the print shop which has become a de facto depository for Masonic and Shrine memorabilia.

Pop was in the Shrine band.  He was a drummer, playing a conga.  Pop wore a fake beard and a fez and special shoes that started out as wing tips, but were modified by a cobbler with a big curly toe cap and gold spray paint.  A stripped Arabic costume completed the scene.

The Shrine band was not just a fixture in local parades.  It was a feature no young boy could look away from.  Not anymore than that same young boy could look away from a parade of elephants followed by a steam calliope.  They played recorders that sounded like kazoos.  'WEEN NÉE NÉE NÉE' as loud as humanly endurable.  'BOOM! BOOM! BOOM!' sounded the drug section.

Low on melody, lower on rythmn but high on volume and costumed pageantry, the Shrine band was a sight to see.  The drum major was my Uncle Ducky.  Ducky was a big man, 6'5" and 250 pounds, Ducky was hard to ignore.  Ducky, striped to the waist, lathered in makeup and beard and fez lead the band while swinging a scimitar around his head like a man possessed.  I knew and loved Uncle Ducky, but the sight of him in his Shriner glory swinging that sword always made me just a little apprehensive.

Other Shrine groups rode beautiful horses.  Some drove miniature Corvettes or mini bikes.  All tossed candy to the crowds along the parade route.  But the band was a mixture of showmanship, musical ineptitude and panache like no other Shrine unit I've seen.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 28, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



Just based on your posts over these many months, my perception is that you have a strong aptitude for math.  That doesn't mean you will necessarily choose it for a career, but you definitely show the interest in and solve the math quizzes usually a bit more quickly and accurately than most of the rest of us.  So don't sell yourself short.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 28, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> The talent show isstill going on at the park.  Daisy and I were there this morning, but we had to leave due to illness.  Daisy must have been fed something that disagrees with her.  She has a poopy butt and has endured a bath to clean her up and a bowl of white rice and cubed chicken meat to lube the way for a brighter tomorrow.
> 
> Someone dropped off a bass drum from the Al Koran Shrine band.  They left it at the print shop which has become a de facto depository for Masonic and Shrine memorabilia.
> 
> ...



You make me actually see what you're writing Nosmo.  I love it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 28, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Math question:  How many pennies do you have?  Why?



I don't want to take the time to count mine but I bet it is somewhere in the neighborhood of a thousand.  And why?  Because we haven't hauled them to the bank to cash in for real money.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 28, 2016)

They make athletic supporters, what about math supporters?


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 28, 2016)

No


SixFoot said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Getting everything cleaned up, making sure the travel list (what to bring) is complete and will pack up for tomorrow's trip up to Colorado Springs.  Have to remind the wife (and myself) that it's only for 3 days so only bring what we need and use for 3 days.



No.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 28, 2016)

Made it up here without much incident other than a warning ticket coming into Corrizozo, 11 miles over the limit...... oops......
I'm pretty burnt from the drive even thought he wife drove some of it.


----------



## SixFoot (Aug 28, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> No
> 
> 
> SixFoot said:
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 28, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > No
> ...


Almost 40 years ago pot started to make me paranoid, not really all that uncommon, I quit.  Around 30 years ago I quit drinking, decided I could have more fun sober.


----------



## Kat (Aug 28, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Think it looks the same...identical.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 28, 2016)

Kat said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



No, the photo Pogo posted is on the opposite side of the continent in Nova Scotia.  You probably have to click on the link to see it.


----------



## Kat (Aug 29, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...





Oh. Well, I am confused now.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 29, 2016)

I used to smoke pot many moons ago. For people who need it for pain, I can see it. But to sit around all damn day and stay stoned....is weird. Kinda like an alcoholic that needs a crutch 24/7.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 29, 2016)

I smoked a joint in the 1980s and went out and lay down in the road. I am lucky I did not get run over.


----------



## SixFoot (Aug 29, 2016)

Odd. That might be the first "pot controversy" I've ever started, short lived as it may have been. lol


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 29, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Odd. That might be the first "pot controversy" I've ever started, short lived as it may have been. lol


I have no problem with people smokin' pot just as I have no problem with people drinking alcohol as long as it's done in a safe, responsible manner, not that it always is.......  People are people, such is life.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 29, 2016)

Never had a pot smoke, pans a few times.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 29, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Made it up here without much incident other than a warning ticket coming into Corrizozo, 11 miles over the limit...... oops......
> I'm pretty burnt from the drive even thought he wife drove some of it.



You went through Carrizozo to get from El Paso to Colorado Springs?  You guys do live a different sort of life don't you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 29, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Odd. That might be the first "pot controversy" I've ever started, short lived as it may have been. lol



We all have our talents.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 29, 2016)

Kat said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



No biggie.  He quoted my post with the sea glass beach and included a photo of the area in Nova Scotia that he was mentioning.  But when I responded to his post, the photo he posted shows up as a link instead of a photo.  Easy to overlook.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 29, 2016)

Oh and good morning and Merry Monday everybody.  Our new dishwasher was just delivered (the old one died) and our favorite HVAC and plumbing guy will be here to install it within the next 24 hours.  It is required that a licensed plumber do that here, not that Hombre would likely tackle it anyway with his bad back and hip.  We are looking forward to it though.  Once you get used to having one, having to hand wash ALL the dishes, especially when you have company, is a pain.  My sister goes home later today.  It will be strange just Hombre and me being here.  No human house guests.  No mini doxie.  But that too shall pass I'm sure.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 29, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Uploading photos in this message board is still kind of an enigma.  When I do it, my own pictures don't even show up until I turn off AdBlock.  It actually thinks I'm advertising to myself.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 29, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Oh and good morning and Merry Monday everybody.  Our new dishwasher was just delivered (the old one died) and our favorite HVAC and plumbing guy will be here to install it within the next 24 hours.  It is required that a licensed plumber do that here, not that Hombre would likely tackle it anyway with his bad back and hip.  We are looking forward to it though.  Once you get used to having one, having to hand wash ALL the dishes, especially when you have company, is a pain.  My sister goes home later today.  It will be strange just Hombre and me being here.  No human house guests.  No mini doxie.  But that too shall pass I'm sure.



I hand wash almost all the dishes here.  I've been hand washing dishes for at least 15 years now.  It actually started because of a roommate I lived with in a place without a functioning dishwasher.  I didn't want to wash his dishes and so I got in the habit of washing mine as soon as I finished using them, and it's carried over.  Now I do it because, once the little one started going to school, I felt I needed to be more useful around the house to make up for the time I wasn't taking care of her.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 29, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



I have adblock but it doesn't give me that kind of problems.  But I have had the phenomena of photos not showing up when I post them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 29, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and good morning and Merry Monday everybody.  Our new dishwasher was just delivered (the old one died) and our favorite HVAC and plumbing guy will be here to install it within the next 24 hours.  It is required that a licensed plumber do that here, not that Hombre would likely tackle it anyway with his bad back and hip.  We are looking forward to it though.  Once you get used to having one, having to hand wash ALL the dishes, especially when you have company, is a pain.  My sister goes home later today.  It will be strange just Hombre and me being here.  No human house guests.  No mini doxie.  But that too shall pass I'm sure.
> ...



I don't mind doing them all that much but we entertain a lot and our guests are bothered leaving dishes to do later after a meal and I sure don't want to do dishes when I would rather be visiting with them.  They want to help of course but it still puts a chink in the party.  Not so if they are placed in a dishwasher.  And in truth we don't always feel like doing them right away and we don't like leaving dirty dishes in the sink either. And later on when we sell this house, a dishwasher is pretty necessary these days.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 29, 2016)

We got a lot done this morning....giving our banks our new addresses, ordering checks with the new address, buying some oil for my van, some stool softener from the vet for Moki, who is STILL being a trooper but the pumpkin is no longer doing what I wanted it to do and in general....Stuff That Needed Done. 

In about an hour, I go to the eye doc and FINALLY get my glasses! I have gone almost 3 weeks now with no glasses on my face at all....first time since I was in 7th grade! It's kinda nice for far away, but up close, I am in a constant squint even with this 38" monitor/tv. Up close viewing is not that slick. Anyway...I look forward to seeing better and no eye strain and headaches any more. W00T!


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 29, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I'm not very social, and when there are a lot of people here, it's not because I invited them.    So if I'm doing dishes for a gathering, it's my employer's friends/relatives and I can go ahead and do dishes instead of socialize.  When I'm not doing the dishes I'm probably in my room anyway (unless there are a lot of small children, then I might be playing with some of them).


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 29, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Made it up here without much incident other than a warning ticket coming into Corrizozo, 11 miles over the limit...... oops......
> ...


Taking Rte 54 up to Romeroville rather than I 25 all the way up cuts about an hour off the travel time.  As for the return trip we may come back via I 25 and stop over in Santa Fe or Albuquerque.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 29, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I'm thinking all that two lane from Alamogordo on vs 75 mph on the Interstate.  But I've never driven from El Paso to the springs either so you could be right.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 29, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Who says we don't do 75 on the two lanes........ 

There are some slow spots but it is faster as the stretch from Santa Fe to Las Vegas is cut off not to mention it's a prettier drive. 

Tomorrow morning is the hearing, won't know what the final decision will be for 2 to 4 weeks then about a month before we start seeing any money.  The prospect for a successful hearing looks very good.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 29, 2016)

Sadly Daisy's digestive problems have run into a third day.  She has been constipated since Saturday afternoon.  I fed her our family remedy of white rice and canned chicken meat.  She has gobbled that down since Sunday morning.  But she has refused all other food, even her beloved 'cookies', Marrowbone brand dog biscuits.

I fear that I am loading a musket, and when the flint strikes the steel, the explosion will be massive.  We went to the park, but she struggled to go.  She just got out of the tub where she endured her second bath in as many days.  Her butt was caked, but full evacuation isn't in the cards.

Someone at the park suggested a bit of sweet potato or pumpkin.  I guess that's to provide maximum fiber.  I know you Coffee Shoppers have had experience with dogs.  Any suggestions?  Daisy and I would dearly appreciate it!


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 30, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Sadly Daisy's digestive problems have run into a third day.  She has been constipated since Saturday afternoon.  I fed her our family remedy of white rice and canned chicken meat.  She has gobbled that down since Sunday morning.  But she has refused all other food, even her beloved 'cookies', Marrowbone brand dog biscuits.
> 
> I fear that I am loading a musket, and when the flint strikes the steel, the explosion will be massive.  We went to the park, but she struggled to go.  She just got out of the tub where she endured her second bath in as many days.  Her butt was caked, but full evacuation isn't in the cards.
> 
> Someone at the park suggested a bit of sweet potato or pumpkin.  I guess that's to provide maximum fiber.  I know you Coffee Shoppers have had experience with dogs.  Any suggestions?  Daisy and I would dearly appreciate it!



Alas, I can't help with that one Nosmo.  With all our fur babies over the years, I don't think we have encountered that particular problem.  Perhaps the vet would have a good idea?


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 30, 2016)

Good night Darlinks. I hope all sleep well. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Kat, Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Boedicca's Dad,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition and their Moki,
Montrovant's transition,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, 007, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.

Royal Gorge Bridge, Colorado Springs CO


----------



## Kat (Aug 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night Darlinks. I hope all sleep well. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> ...





whoaaaaaa wonder if I can hold my breath long enough to get across that one. Me no likey big bridges much.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 30, 2016)

Driving over bridges over water kinda freaks me out too.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 30, 2016)

Hi guys!

If you hear loud metal noises and cussing the back room, it's me struggling to get into my armor. Guess it's back to the smithy for me.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 30, 2016)

Bummer dude... More armor I am assuming?


----------



## SixFoot (Aug 30, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Sadly Daisy's digestive problems have run into a third day.  She has been constipated since Saturday afternoon.  I fed her our family remedy of white rice and canned chicken meat.  She has gobbled that down since Sunday morning.  But she has refused all other food, even her beloved 'cookies', Marrowbone brand dog biscuits.
> 
> I fear that I am loading a musket, and when the flint strikes the steel, the explosion will be massive.  We went to the park, but she struggled to go.  She just got out of the tub where she endured her second bath in as many days.  Her butt was caked, but full evacuation isn't in the cards.
> 
> Someone at the park suggested a bit of sweet potato or pumpkin.  I guess that's to provide maximum fiber.  I know you Coffee Shoppers have had experience with dogs.  Any suggestions?  Daisy and I would dearly appreciate it!



Definitely add sweet potatoes in to the mix. Raw chicken and rice might be better for clearing the intestines  than cooked.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 30, 2016)

Kat said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night Darlinks. I hope all sleep well. I really do love you guys.
> ...



I don't have a problem driving over them, but I can't walk over them.  It is the most uncanny feeling, like some invisible power trying to drag me over the rail.  It is pretty much my only phobia.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 30, 2016)

Imperius said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> If you hear loud metal noises and cussing the back room, it's me struggling to get into my armor. Guess it's back to the smithy for me.



Well dear, since we're happy to have you back, please feel free to send the bill for alterations to the Coffee Shop.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 30, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Sadly Daisy's digestive problems have run into a third day.  She has been constipated since Saturday afternoon.  I fed her our family remedy of white rice and canned chicken meat.  She has gobbled that down since Sunday morning.  But she has refused all other food, even her beloved 'cookies', Marrowbone brand dog biscuits.
> 
> I fear that I am loading a musket, and when the flint strikes the steel, the explosion will be massive.  We went to the park, but she struggled to go.  She just got out of the tub where she endured her second bath in as many days.  Her butt was caked, but full evacuation isn't in the cards.
> 
> Someone at the park suggested a bit of sweet potato or pumpkin.  I guess that's to provide maximum fiber.  I know you Coffee Shoppers have had experience with dogs.  Any suggestions?  Daisy and I would dearly appreciate it!



The mini doxie who was in our care for over three months was also having all sorts of digestive issues.  I PUT her on a strict diet of about 1/4 cup lean ground beef, cooked, plus a heaping 1/4 cup of Rachel Ray Nutrish dry dog food once a day.  She got a couple of those tiny milk bones daily for treats and a milk bone vitamin daily, but nothing else.  None of our people food whatsoever.  And it cleared her right up--no runny poop and no constipation.  She was six pound overweight when we got her and had lost weight and was looking great when we delivered her back to her owner last Friday.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 30, 2016)

I'll buy a sweet potato this afternoon and roast it tonight.  I'll mash it up and put it in her dish.  that's no guarantee she'll eat it.

Of course we'll try the park again this evening.  Poor little thing.  She tries and tries to go, but it never completely comes out.  Then, apparently embarrassed by her situation, she just sits down and refuses to go any further.  that is until I come back for her, then the race is on.  Catching Daisy when she refuses commands to "Come!"  and "Sit!" is like trying to catch a chicken in a barnyard.


----------



## Kat (Aug 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...





I suppose it is a phobia, but, with some of the things I have watched on bridges, it is real too!
Like Gracie, I am worse if there is water under them. Like my mom always said to me...I just have to suck it up and do it.
But, doesn't mean I am not skeered!!


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I know what you mean, I have experienced the same feeling in a mild way while walking on cliff tops. I think its human instinct to be apprehensive of the danger of falling from high places. In the same way people have an instinctive aversion to spiders, which is smart, as some of them are poisonous


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 30, 2016)

The little one has her first day of the new soccer season today.  She missed the first two days last week because of being sick and going to her dad's.  She's going to miss the next day or two after this one because tomorrow morning she leaves for Disney.  They are leaving at like 3:30 in the AM.  I don't know if I should try to sleep or just stay awake!


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 30, 2016)

I ordered a dummy CCTV camera from Amazon yesterday and it came this morning. Which was pretty quick considering it was a bank holiday yesterday. I got it to scare off my 4am caller  in case he comes back.
If that does not work I have also ordered a siren which I can operate with a switch.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 30, 2016)

I bought and cooked the sweet potato.  I also made breakfast for dinner, bacon and eggs.

At first Daisy was not in love with the sweet potato, not at all.  So, I slathered it in some of the bacon grease.  That did the trick!  Let's wait for it to hit bottom and see what magic lays within the sweet potato!


----------



## Gracie (Aug 30, 2016)

Washed the car, slop mopped the bathroom, vac'd the empty rooms we have closed off, washed all the windows in those rooms. Do it now, less to do on the 16th, which is D Day. Or rather M Day. Of all the times for a flare up to happen after months of nothing...NOW it hits me? Oy.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 30, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> At first Daisy was not in love with the sweet potato, not at all. So, I slathered it in some of the bacon grease.



You could put bacon grease on a old Goodyear Steel belted Radial and I would eat it...


----------



## Gracie (Aug 30, 2016)

Meanwhile...Moki is still being a trooper. Vet said give him miralax to keep his stool soft, so I started that this morning. He chased a ball again.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 30, 2016)

Can I get an Amen?  I say, *CAN I GET AN AMEN?  *The sweet potato did its magic!  Daisy stopped at one of her favorite spots and produced a prodigious pile, worthy of a dog three times her size!  After she completes the task at hand, she never does that typical dog action of scraping her hind legs as if to conceal the outcome.  Nope!  My dog runs away fast!  And tonight she ran the run of the liberated, the satisfied, the accomplished.

Dog and master are both greatly relieved in every sense of the word.

And a special shout out to @Six Foot for the suggestion.  Daisy owes you her thanks.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 31, 2016)

Decided not to spend another night in a hotel so after spending some time in Santa Fe, hit the wife's two favorite thrift stores there we had dinner then headed for home.  Of course we were both tired so lots of stops along the way, lots of caffeine and some high sugar, quick energy snacks.......  Almost 6 hours later we're home.  
One thing we both decided is while we like Colorado Springs and the huge mountains we've both grown quite fond of the high desert and are seriously contemplating a future move to the Albuquerque area that is if the judge rules in my favor and we get the amounts (monthly and lump sum) we're praying for.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 31, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Sadly Daisy's digestive problems have run into a third day.  She has been constipated since Saturday afternoon.  I fed her our family remedy of white rice and canned chicken meat.  She has gobbled that down since Sunday morning.  But she has refused all other food, even her beloved 'cookies', Marrowbone brand dog biscuits.
> 
> I fear that I am loading a musket, and when the flint strikes the steel, the explosion will be massive.  We went to the park, but she struggled to go.  She just got out of the tub where she endured her second bath in as many days.  Her butt was caked, but full evacuation isn't in the cards.
> 
> Someone at the park suggested a bit of sweet potato or pumpkin.  I guess that's to provide maximum fiber.  I know you Coffee Shoppers have had experience with dogs.  Any suggestions?  Daisy and I would dearly appreciate it!


Moki has been given pumpkin for about a week now. It worked at first, but then stopped. His poop is normal but I want it looser.
Vet said to give him Miralax...1/2 to 1 tsp per day depending on HOW loose I want it. I want it soft...so no pain when it passes the tumor towards the exit hole.
Some laxatives are poisonous to dogs, so that is why I asked the vet which was safe. He said Miralax. And no more than 1 tsp a day...and he weighs 37 lbs. You might want to try that? It comes in powder form. Just dump it in Daisy's food. Warm baths will help stimulate her too...in short....melt what is inside her so it comes out. Being constipated sucks...even for animals. And go easy on the rice. Make a mush meal...like maltomeal-ish in consistency. At least until that backlog of load comes out.

A butt massage helps too. Moki gets nightly butt scratches on his back, compliments of Daddy (MrG). Soft strokes on her back near her tail, and circular rubs gently. Try the pumpkin. About half a cup...see if that unclogs her.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 31, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Can I get an Amen?  I say, *CAN I GET AN AMEN?  *The sweet potato did its magic!  Daisy stopped at one of her favorite spots and produced a prodigious pile, worthy of a dog three times her size!  After she completes the task at hand, she never does that typical dog action of scraping her hind legs as if to conceal the outcome.  Nope!  My dog runs away fast!  And tonight she ran the run of the liberated, the satisfied, the accomplished.
> 
> Dog and master are both greatly relieved in every sense of the word.
> 
> And a special shout out to @Six Foot for the suggestion.  Daisy owes you her thanks.


Dogs LOVE pumpkin. From now on, put just a little in her food...just to keep things moving freely.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 31, 2016)

The little one left 15 minutes ago or so.  She thinks that she's going to an early breakfast with her mommy before school.  I don't know when she's going to realize something else is going on.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 31, 2016)

Just got off the phone with the little one.  She had to call to let me know she's going to Disney.  

I don't think she realizes I was in on the surprise.  Plus it always makes me happy that she thinks to call me when she's away.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 31, 2016)

Kat said:


> I suppose it is a phobia, but, with some of the things I have watched on bridges, it is real too!
> Like Gracie, I am worse if there is water under them. Like my mom always said to me...I just have to suck it up and do it.
> But, doesn't mean I am not skeered!!



Reminds of the time Garmin tried to kill me and Mrs. Liberty.  Driving home from Colorado to Michigan and we were in Iowa.  About six hours from home and tired Garmin decides the highway is not the way to go.  Next thing we know the deep and dark Mississippi River is right in front of us.


----------



## SixFoot (Aug 31, 2016)

One good thing about taking these remedial courses is that I'm not nearly the oldest person in the room. lol


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 31, 2016)

Now I'm waiting for the pendulum to come to rest in the center.  After three days of constipation, followed by a magnificent ending at the park last evening, Daisy has managed to repeat her performance on the ceramic tiles of the front foyer.  This morning I found evidence of the effectiveness of sweet potato dietary supplements in the foyer.  She is forgiven for not waking me throughout the night.  But the dull orange cast of her droppings suggests that too much of a good thing can be bad.

I'll be home for lunch soon.  Let's see what awaits me.

On the up side, she slept contentedly through the night except for getting up and taking care of business.  She ran like a dog who had just invented running in the park yesterday.  I'm sure that felt great to her as she smiles and huffs and puffs her way from tree to tree, squirrel to squirrel.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 31, 2016)

Good morning everybody.  A lovely Wednesday in Albuquerque and a busy day ahead.  Mixed emotions as a very few close friends and family members plan a small gathering tomorrow to honor my aunt and uncle's 50th wedding anniversary.  (They married in mid life--2nd marriage for her, first for him) as they are both 90 now.  It will be a bittersweet occasion though as we just put my uncle on the Hospice program as he probably has not much longer in this world and very little quality of life--he is virtually blind from glaucoma but it is the COPD that will likely kill him.  My aunt however looks like she is in her early 60's and is in better shape than I am.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 31, 2016)

Is anybody else having to log in every time they visit USMB?  Or have I changed a setting on my computer somehow without realizing it?


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 31, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Is anybody else having to log in every time they visit USMB?  Or have I changed a setting on my computer somehow without realizing it?


Happened to me this morning here at the office.  Yesterday was a software update for the iPad and I had to log in at home, but I figured it was the update's fault.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 31, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Is anybody else having to log in every time they visit USMB?  Or have I changed a setting on my computer somehow without realizing it?


You may have accidentally changed the setting, don't know.  I have mine set up to log in every time I visit.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 31, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Is anybody else having to log in every time they visit USMB?  Or have I changed a setting on my computer somehow without realizing it?



It happened to me yesterday, I had to log on again. But if you do not tick the box underneath your password you will have to log on every time.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 31, 2016)

This long Labor Day weekend I take possession of my brother's dog Teddy for a while.  My brother and his bride are headed out of town until Sunday afternoon and I act as a surrogate parent for Daisy's 'cousin' Teddy.

Daisy and I stroll through the park everyday.  She seeks adventure among the chipmunks and squirrels and teen aged girls who adore her and pay way more attention to her than she deserves.  Daisy is off the leash to whole time, but never strays out of the line of sight and always comes when called.  She knows my pockets are full of her favorite chicken jerky treats.

Teddy, however, is, well, spastic.  Teddy barks at dogs on the television even while an actual dog, Daisy, is in the room.  Teddy barks at joggers and bicyclists and other dogs and generally anything within his sight.  Teddy stays on the leash.  Walking Teddy is like flying a kite in a gale, only horizontally rather than vertically.  There are constant tugs and jerks on the leash and I have to maintain a grip in the handle of the retractable leash  with the force and vigor I would maintain the grip on a life buoy. 

Teddy likes to crawl up on my chair and occupy the same spot Daisy lays on.  This is a matter of considerable contention, but as Teddy has about ten pounds on Daisy, she usually relents.  But Teddy can be somewhat obnoxious while he is on the chair.  Constantly licking my face and wondering why more dog treats aren't offered to him.

My defense is Daisy's brush.  Daisy loves, and I do mean LOVES to curl up and be brushed.  You've seen shows where they put an alligator to sleep by rubbing its belly.  The same phenomenon happens when the brush passed across Daisy's curly coat.  I'll brush her and she will begin to snore within a few minutes.  If I stop, she shoots me a glance over her shoulder telling me in fluent canine that the brushing should be constant.

Teddy, on the other hand, HATES to be brushed.  If I should just pick up the brush and show it to him, he's off the chair in a flash, hesitant to return lest he get the full spa treatment Daisy luxuriates in.

Come late September, I will be away at a conference for two nights.  Daisy gets to stay at Teddy's house!  She has never spent the night there.  I wonder how the sleeping arraignments will work out.  Both dogs sleep in the bed with their masters.  With Daisy in the house, it will be two people and two dogs in a queen size bed.   

Let' see what happens come Friday evening and into Sunday Morning when my brother and sister-in-law return.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 31, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Is anybody else having to log in every time they visit USMB?  Or have I changed a setting on my computer somehow without realizing it?
> ...



So do I but I get the log in screen now everytime I check in.  Weird.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 31, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Is anybody else having to log in every time they visit USMB?  Or have I changed a setting on my computer somehow without realizing it?
> ...



The keep me signed in box is checked but it does not seem to be working.  Strange.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 31, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> So do I but I get the log in screen now everytime I check in. Weird.



I had same issue yesterday twice... No issue today... Damn inter-web anyway...


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 31, 2016)

After I hit it with the first log, it seems to be cooperating.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 31, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> After I hit it with the first log, it seems to be cooperating.



Was that a heavier dense Ash or a softer more pliable yellow popular?


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 31, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Do you clear your browsing history?  I do that all the time, so when I get resets like this, I have to remember to log in before I'm going to bed so the settings will stay.  Otherwise, I lose them every time I clear my history (which is usually every time I'm going to close my browser).


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 31, 2016)

I did clear my cache recently, but after my last post I rebooted the computer.  That seems to have fixed the problem.  Just some silly glitch probably.


----------



## Kat (Aug 31, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...





Same is happening with me, and some others I know of as well. Mine seems fine today so far. Yesterday it was not.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 31, 2016)

Moving sucks. Yer wallet.
Being here 30 years and not needing a heater in the vehicles OR air conditioning...it hit me a bit ago that we are moving to an area that gets up to 104 most of the summer..sometimes 107. And, during the winter...they sometimes get snow. And, as luck would have it, the fan in my van is wonky. It makes a really LOUD noise. So...I take it in to the mechanic next tuesday, pay him 95 bucks to tell me whats wrong with it and how much its gonna cost to fix it cuz we HAVE to have it where we are going. Which means more $$$$$. And MrGs truck doesn't have air at all. Looks like the van is going to be our summer vehicle cuz we will die with no air conditioning.

Sigh


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 31, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Moving sucks. Yer wallet.
> Being here 30 years and not needing a heater in the vehicles OR air conditioning...it hit me a bit ago that we are moving to an area that gets up to 104 most of the summer..sometimes 107. And, during the winter...they sometimes get snow. And, as luck would have it, the fan in my van is wonky. It makes a really LOUD noise. So...I take it in to the mechanic next tuesday, pay him 95 bucks to tell me whats wrong with it and how much its gonna cost to fix it cuz we HAVE to have it where we are going. Which means more $$$$$. And MrGs truck doesn't have air at all. Looks like the van is going to be our summer vehicle cuz we will die with no air conditioning.
> 
> Sigh



That does suck.  I long ago stopped prayer for patience because I was getting way too many opportunities to practice.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 31, 2016)

Hard to find anywhere in town now where somebody isn't selling green chile or chile ristras.  I love it.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 31, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and good morning and Merry Monday everybody.  Our new dishwasher was just delivered (the old one died) and our favorite HVAC and plumbing guy will be here to install it within the next 24 hours.  It is required that a licensed plumber do that here, not that Hombre would likely tackle it anyway with his bad back and hip.  We are looking forward to it though.  Once you get used to having one, having to hand wash ALL the dishes, especially when you have company, is a pain.  My sister goes home later today.  It will be strange just Hombre and me being here.  No human house guests.  No mini doxie.  But that too shall pass I'm sure.
> ...


I hand wash everything.  The trailer I live in part of the time has no dishwasher and my cabin doesn't even have running water or regular electricity.  Even my milking gear is washed by hand.  Somehow, it's almost therapeutic, submersing your hands and arms in hot, soapy water...


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 31, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Heh, I don't ENJOY it, I just do it.    And I'd hate it even more without running water!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 31, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Well, I suppose "running" water is a matter of situational relevance.  If it's raining, and I have to go outside to get the water, it will be "running" water.  I admit, I will enjoy when I finally get the well in and the plumbing installed, though.


----------



## SixFoot (Aug 31, 2016)

I really like math. I think I'm a geek.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 31, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> I really like math. I think I'm a geek.



I enjoy using math, but coursework not so much.  But if you enjoy the coursework, that certainly would make it much more pleasant than hating it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 31, 2016)

Good night Darlinks. I hope all sleep well. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Kat, Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Boedicca's Dad,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition and their Moki,
Montrovant's transition,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, 007, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.

For our not afraid of heights people, in the Hunan province in China, here you have a clear glass walkway resembling a bridge but that you can see through it at the scenery below.  It ends at a very high altitude restaurant attached to the side of the cliff and you can enjoy fine dining on a clear glass floor.


----------



## Kat (Sep 1, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night Darlinks. I hope all sleep well. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> ...





You're killing me here, Foxy!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Sep 1, 2016)

Just finished reading "Lakota Noon" written by Gregory F. Michno.  Excellent read if you have any interest in the defeat of Custer at the Custer Battlefield.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 1, 2016)

Still waiting for a parcel from amazon, I ordered it on Monday so I think it is probably coming from abroad.
I have written out a note to the delivery man telling him where to put the parcel because I have got to go out tomorrow. Believe it or not I had to look up two words in my note in the dictionary. They were 'parcel', and 'cupboard'. I do not usually use those words on the internet, and I was not sure of the spelling.

I usually use the concise oxford dictionary which is one small volume, but in my extensive library I also have the shorter oxford dictionary. That is a two volume work of large sized books. I was curious how much bigger the complete oxford dictionary was so I looked it up on the internet, and it is twenty volumes and costs £750.

That leaves me wondering just how many words I do not know of that there must be in that 20 volumes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 1, 2016)

Saw this just now and it made me smile approvingly:


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 1, 2016)

Iza been trying to find out how many words there are in the complete oxford dictionary and it may be 500,000
With another  10,000 in the slang dictionary. Which tells me I am almost illiterate.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 1, 2016)

No! I  was wrong, I have just found out the actual amount.

The Second Edition of the 20-volume Oxford English Dictionary contains full entries for *171,476 words* in current use, and 47,156 obsolete words. To this may be added around 9,500 derivative words included as subentries.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 1, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> No! I  was wrong, I have just found out the actual amount.
> 
> The Second Edition of the 20-volume Oxford English Dictionary contains full entries for *171,476 words* in current use, and 47,156 obsolete words. To this may be added around 9,500 derivative words included as subentries.



How many words does an average English speaker know? - Quora


----------



## Gracie (Sep 1, 2016)

I am SO TIRED of squinting. I will glad when my new specs come in. This sucks. I have to keep going back to edit. Plus, my eyes get tired from all the squinty reading.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 1, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I am SO TIRED of squinting. I will glad when my new specs come in. This sucks. I have to keep going back to edit. Plus, my eyes get tired from all the squinty reading.



Usually you can expect improved vision after cataract surgery, but I don't know how it works for everybody.  I can read as well without specs as I can with them, but the specs correct a really bad astigmatism that makes my eyes get really tired after awhile, so I do use them most of the time.  Did the floaters clear up?


----------



## Gracie (Sep 1, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I am SO TIRED of squinting. I will glad when my new specs come in. This sucks. I have to keep going back to edit. Plus, my eyes get tired from all the squinty reading.
> ...


At first, I could see very well. Now? Not so much. See, I have mono eye. One sees far away very well (the one I had surgery on)..the other does the opposite. Looking thru both at the same time is not fun. I could use just one eye, but the one I had surgery on does not work up close. Neither does the other one, actually. So...reading words on the pc is a bitch.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 2, 2016)

Good night Darlinks. I hope all sleep well. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Kat, Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Boedicca's Dad,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition and their Moki,
Montrovant's transition,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, 007, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.

Special thoughts for Sherry and WelfareQueen tonight.  They are in the middle of the hurricane battering Florida tonight and Montrovant could also be in the path.


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 2, 2016)

Looking at that hurricane tracking map makes me remember the Labor Day of 1987 when I was caught in the first of two hurricanes which blew through my life.  Hurricane Elana came close enough to sunny Sarasota Florida to down power lines, blow mighty southern long leaf pines over, flood the low laying areas (to me, all of Florida is a low laying area because the topography of my portion of Ohio looks like an unmade bed).

I noticed blue circular EVACUATION ROUTE signs posted here and there when I first moved to Florida.  I asked one of my colleagues what do we have to evacuate from?  There are no nuclear power plants like the one seven miles away from me here in the crotch of the Tri-State area.  There are no oil refineries like the one two miles down the Ohio River.  There isn't a hazardous waste disposal plant like the one a mile and a half down the street from the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate.  He rolled his eyes and explained in one word: "Hurricanes".

Being a hurricane novice, a raw Yankee from Ohio, unschooled in hazardous weather that does not produce two feet of snow or 3/4" of ice, I decided to drive down to the beach and see the show from the front row.I got to within two blocks of the beach when I encountered a road that normally does not lay beneath three feet of water.  I pulled into a parking lot and watched what appeared to be bits of litter circling the upper floors of one of the luxury beach front high rises they were building at the time.  That litter, upon closer inspection, turned out to be 4x8 sheets of drywall.

Three days after the event, I drove back to the same spot.  I could see an enormous white mound on where Siesta Key beach should be.  "That'll melt in a month or two" I thought to myself until I realized it was not snow plowed from parking lots, but beach sand that had been dredged up and redeposited so it could be spread out for sunbathers to lay on.

I learned a lot from that experience.  I don't live in a place with 'normal' weather.  It does not snow where I live.  Don't leave the apartment in a hurricane unless the authorities tell you to.

Two years later I packed up and moved back home.  I have never regretted the decision to do so.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 2, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> No! I  was wrong, I have just found out the actual amount.
> 
> The Second Edition of the 20-volume Oxford English Dictionary contains full entries for *171,476 words* in current use, and 47,156 obsolete words. To this may be added around 9,500 derivative words included as subentries.



So...its possible I speak obsolete?  Makes sense.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 2, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night Darlinks. I hope all sleep well. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> ...



Thanks MamaFox, I'm too far west to have gotten more than a little rain from Hermine.


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 2, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > No! I  was wrong, I have just found out the actual amount.
> ...


You used to be able to speak obsolete, but not any more.  It's out of date.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 2, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> You used to be able to speak obsolete, but not any more.  It's out of date.



Thou kidth me.


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 2, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > You used to be able to speak obsolete, but not any more.  It's out of date.
> ...


I doth nary prevaricate.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 2, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night Darlinks. I hope all sleep well. I really do love you guys.
> ...



Oh good.  I wasn't sure where you were actually positioned in your state.  Watching the storm track though, our Carolina members could be impacted today and if the storm proceeds as projected it could affect the entire eastern seaboard taking aim this weekend on New England so hope ChrisL has her rain gear ready.  Sucks for all those folks having this for the last long weekend of summer.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 2, 2016)

Can you credit it. I have been waiting in for a parcel from amazon for days. I finally had to go out for food and the parcel came five minutes after I had left. What is more annoying is I left  a note on the door telling where to leave the parcel but they didn't . They took it back to the sorting office, so I have to go out of my way to collect it.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 2, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



I have a four hundred year old book with many obscure words, and the ones you can read are often a different spelling to the present form. I would like to get the complete oxford dictionary as a matter of interest, but it costs £750 . I can afford it but I doubt I would use it that much. I have seen you can download a free pdf version of it but I don't like risking getting busted by the cyber pigs, or getting a virus with the file.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 2, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I'm southwest of Atlanta, weather usually isn't too big a problem here.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 2, 2016)

I have found the dictionary online, but it is not the full version. It only has 600,000 words

Home : Oxford English Dictionary


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 2, 2016)

I like antiquarian books, especially ones with wood cut engravings. That was what they used before steel engravings. I have a three volume work called John Foxes martyr ology. It has many woodcuts of people being burned to death. There are some interesting accounts of the events which include one man who used to put his fingers into a candle flame to try and get used to  burning. Another man said if burning was bearable he would raise his arm, and in the event he did raise his arm and the crowd cheered.


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 2, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> I like antiquarian books, especially ones with wood cut engravings. That was what they used before steel engravings. I have a three volume work called John Foxes martyr ology. It has many woodcuts of people being burned to death. There are some interesting accounts of the events which include one man who used to put his fingers into a candle flame to try and get used to  burning. Another man said if burning was bearable he would raise his arm, and in the event he did raise his arm and the crowd cheered.


heard that if the court wanted to show mercy to those being burned at the stake (kind of an oxymoron, but never the less) they would hang a bag of gunpowder around the victim's neck.

I wonder if that's where the cheer "HISS, BOOM, AW!" originated?


----------



## Gracie (Sep 2, 2016)

Did a binge on netflix watching Stranger Things. Talk about a dumb show. And that was just season 1. I'll pass on the next ones.

Meanwhile, woke up this morning to two dead phones. The landline and the cell both went bonkers. Lucky us. Both are working now though. Don't know what happened..don't care as long as it doesn't happen again.

Cold here. Then it gets hot in the afternoon. Then cold again. I think I am ready to move. Each day that passes shows me more and more this is what we are supposed to do. Small things, but very pointedly. So...15 more days. Then we be gone.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 2, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Did a binge on netflix watching Stranger Things. Talk about a dumb show. And that was just season 1. I'll pass on the next ones.
> 
> Meanwhile, woke up this morning to two dead phones. The landline and the cell both went bonkers. Lucky us. Both are working now though. Don't know what happened..don't care as long as it doesn't happen again.
> 
> Cold here. Then it gets hot in the afternoon. Then cold again. I think I am ready to move. Each day that passes shows me more and more this is what we are supposed to do. Small things, but very pointedly. So...15 more days. Then we be gone.



But, assuming you'll have internet where you are going, it won't really feel like you've moved at all to us.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 2, 2016)

I will have internet...and every channel on tv under the sun. She likes her tv shows and movies and premium channels. Thankfully..our rent includes that big assed package she pays for.

I am so ready to go. Wish it was tomorrow. I have officially given up and want OUT of here. Only reason we cannot go is I am waiting for my specs, we have final doc appts next week and still have 2 roomies that have not moved out yet and won't until the 15th. One is still in Nepal and won't be back until the 10th.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 2, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Did a binge on netflix watching Stranger Things. Talk about a dumb show. And that was just season 1. I'll pass on the next ones.
> 
> Meanwhile, woke up this morning to two dead phones. The landline and the cell both went bonkers. Lucky us. Both are working now though. Don't know what happened..don't care as long as it doesn't happen again.
> 
> Cold here. Then it gets hot in the afternoon. Then cold again. I think I am ready to move. Each day that passes shows me more and more this is what we are supposed to do. Small things, but very pointedly. So...15 more days. Then we be gone.



I liked Stranger Things.  I thought it was a fun tribute to the 80s.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 2, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night Darlinks. I hope all sleep well. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> ...





Foxy.....Thank you for your kind words last night.  Sherry and I survived the Hurricane.  It hit about 120 miles north of us.  We mostly got huge amounts of rain and quite a bit of localized flooding.   Our storm surge was about three feet....but we are about six miles inland so it presented no problem for us.   The folks in the Big Bend area had up to a 12 foot storm surge and major flooding.  Leon County (where Tallahassee the State Capital is located) had 65% of residents without power as of this morning.  One County.....(I believe it was Taylor) had 99% power loss.    

My work was cancelled for the last two days and Sherry is coming home early tonight.  All in all.....I'd say we got off lucky.  Unfortunately....many in the State did not.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 2, 2016)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night Darlinks. I hope all sleep well. I really do love you guys.
> ...



Glad to hear you and yours are well WQ.  I worry about all my Coffee Shop kids.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 2, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Did a binge on netflix watching Stranger Things. Talk about a dumb show. And that was just season 1. I'll pass on the next ones.
> ...



Never watched it ever and don't have a clue what it is about so can't comment.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 2, 2016)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night Darlinks. I hope all sleep well. I really do love you guys.
> ...


Well it was only a Cat 1 when it hit but then again the media has to make it look like the catastrophe of the century.  Glad to see you two are alright but I expected nothing less as I'm sure you both have been through much stronger hurricanes.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 2, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Did a binge on netflix watching Stranger Things. Talk about a dumb show. And that was just season 1. I'll pass on the next ones.
> ...


It's a sitcom......   
Heck I tried watching a couple of sitcoms on Putlocker.......  I'd rather watch a bad B movie.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 2, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Um, Stranger Things isn't a sitcom.  It's a supernatural or sci-fi horror.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 2, 2016)

And a really badly written one to boot.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 2, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


It's still a sitcom to me......


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 2, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Can you credit it. I have been waiting in for a parcel from amazon for days. I finally had to go out for food and the parcel came five minutes after I had left. What is more annoying is I left  a note on the door telling where to leave the parcel but they didn't . They took it back to the sorting office, so I have to go out of my way to collect it.



Must be very different there than here.  I feel lucky if they throw the box over the low wall around our entry courtyard, even more so if they pitch it on the porch.  They do ring the doorbell but are usually long gone when we get to the door to retrieve the package.


----------



## Kat (Sep 2, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Putlocker




What is that? Never heard of it. Ringel05


----------



## Sherry (Sep 2, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



There hasn't been a hurricane in the state since 2005...I've been here almost 7 years, and WQ less than 3. There was a lot of flooding from tropical storm Debby back in 2012. The most destruction from these type of storms is usually the water damage from flooding. I worry most about losing power and not having enough supply of fresh water.


----------



## Kat (Sep 2, 2016)

Sherry said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...





And when it's like that  you seem to need water all the time..


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 2, 2016)

Kat said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Putlocker
> ...


Putlocker has free movies and TV shows, but be careful that it's Putlocker and not a copycat (attack) site


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 2, 2016)

Sherry said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


I lost count of the number of typhoons, hurricanes and earthquakes I've lived through.
That's why you always have an emergency "bug out bag" (kit) which includes some form of water purification device/tablets.


----------



## Kat (Sep 2, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Yikes! How do you know?


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 2, 2016)

Kat said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


Putlocker - Watch Movies Online Free

There are others that show up on the search if you're looking for it.  I have it saved.


----------



## Kat (Sep 2, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Bookmarked. Thank you mister Ringel...


----------



## Pogo (Sep 2, 2016)

Kat said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



Ringel knows _everything _computer.  I think he invented the internets.

Matter of fact we're all prolly just pixels on one of his screens and don't exist at all.


----------



## Kat (Sep 2, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




That is a fact!


----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 2, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...





I was living in Richmond Virginia in 2003 when Hurricane Isabel hit.  That was catastrophic for Virginia.  We were without power for 11 days in the heart of a city of 1.3 million people.  A huge elm tree in my front yard nearly went through the roof during the height of the storm.  A giant tree also crashed down in the back yard.

I have been through about 5 major Hurricanes in my life.  Isabel was off the charts.  A direct hit.  These are a few satellite pics of Isabel.  The heart of that bitch went right over my house.  I wouldn't wish that on anyone.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 3, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I'm trying to figure out right now just who's more full of it, you or me......


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 3, 2016)

WelfareQueen said:


> I was living in Richmond Virginia in 2003 when Hurricane Isabel hit.  That was catastrophic for Virginia.  We were without power for 11 days in the heart of a city of 1.3 million people.  A huge elm tree in my front yard nearly went through the roof during the height of the storm.  A giant tree also crashed down in the back yard.
> 
> I have been through about 5 major Hurricanes in my life.  Isabel was off the charts.  A direct hit.  These are a few satellite pics of Isabel.  The heart of that bitch went right over my house.  I wouldn't wish that on anyone.


I was in Reston at the time, I remember it.  The morning after we were (luckily) on a flight to see my parents, Dulles was one of the few places that had power.  The roads were covered in mostly leaf debris.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 3, 2016)

@Pogp are you out of the path of the hurricane now taking a bead on North Carolina?


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 3, 2016)

When I was in the Philippines we went through three typhoons, the first one was moderate, the second was huge, our neighbor lost their roof, we only lost our front screen door.  The third one was small but destroyed a gazebo in the neighborhood which had withstood the first two.   The houses were made of cement block.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 3, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> I'm trying to figure out right now just who's more full of it, you or me......



Putlocker...we have Footlocker here, must be a regional thing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 3, 2016)

Happy Saturday everybody though I imagine the weather is atrocious for a whole bunch of you on the East Coast.  Hermine isn't a hurricane any more but still a powerful weather system that doesn't appear to have any intention of giving up any time soon.

We have returned to summer here though not extreme--a week of probably mid to high 80's and for us that is quite pleasant.  I slept in this morning not really on purpose.  Sat down to watch some morning TV shortly after thinking I had gotten up for the day and was out for the next two hours.  Not like me so I must have needed it.  But hoping for a good day for all.

Last night the centuries old tradition of burning Old Man Zozobra kicked off the Santa Fe Fiesta, a really big deal in New Mexico especially for those who live there or near there.

*Zozobra* is roughtly translated 'anxiety' or 'gloom'.  By burning him all the worries and troubles of the previous year are destroyed and we all start over fresh.  The people are invited to write down the nature of their gloom on a slip of paper and place these in a gloom box in the weeks leading up to the burning and these are placed at Zozobra's feet to be burned with him.  As the figure burned in effagy is huge--40 to 50 feet tall with low level fireworks accompanying the lighting-- it is quite a spectacle.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 3, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm trying to figure out right now just who's more full of it, you or me......
> ...


I have no need for a footlocker, my feet are attached at all times.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 3, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Happy Saturday everybody though I imagine the weather is atrocious for a whole bunch of you on the East Coast.  Hermine isn't a hurricane any more but still a powerful weather system that doesn't appear to have any intention of giving up any time soon.
> 
> We have returned to summer here though not extreme--a week of probably mid to high 80's and for us that is quite pleasant.  I slept in this morning not really on purpose.  Sat down to watch some morning TV shortly after thinking I had gotten up for the day and was out for the next two hours.  Not like me so I must have needed it.  But hoping for a good day for all.
> 
> ...


We just burn the bill collectors when they come to the door.........


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 3, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Happy Saturday everybody though I imagine the weather is atrocious for a whole bunch of you on the East Coast.  Hermine isn't a hurricane any more but still a powerful weather system that doesn't appear to have any intention of giving up any time soon.
> 
> We have returned to summer here though not extreme--a week of probably mid to high 80's and for us that is quite pleasant.  I slept in this morning not really on purpose.  Sat down to watch some morning TV shortly after thinking I had gotten up for the day and was out for the next two hours.  Not like me so I must have needed it.  But hoping for a good day for all.
> 
> ...



Guessing it doesn't relieve much anxiety for dogs during the fireworks.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 3, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Oh, I put my feet up just about every night...


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 3, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


That's just weird......


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 3, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Saturday everybody though I imagine the weather is atrocious for a whole bunch of you on the East Coast.  Hermine isn't a hurricane any more but still a powerful weather system that doesn't appear to have any intention of giving up any time soon.
> ...



Zozobra is burned near the Santa Fe Plaza and I doubt there are many residences, if any, within earshot of the fireworks.  The Fiesta is a three day celebration with lots of Mexican food and Indian food vendors as well as vendors of souvenirs etc. set up all over the place, lots of entertainers.  It's a really big deal.  When I was still in highschool and as a young adult, it was great fun.  Now we avoid the traffic plus the last few times it had gotten rather mean and you had to wary of many predators looking to mug or snatch purses or pick pockets.  Maybe they have figured out a solution to all that in recent years but we don't go any more to fight the traffic and the crowds.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 3, 2016)

Dammit, my twitter account seems to have been hacked, and I cannot get into it.

Edit:

I finally got back into my account after setting a new password.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 3, 2016)

Cold and foggy today but I still have to take the dogs to the beach for their morning walk.

2 weeks from today, I will be toodling down the freeway to very WARM weather. I'm looking forward to it now. Tired of the gloomy weather.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 3, 2016)

Normally I have to refill the hummingbird feeder every two and a half days but over the last couple of days I haven't seen the sugar water level drop significantly.  Okay, maybe they moved on, time for the hummingbird test......  The base of the feeder is about my nose level so I walk up to it and put my nose on the base, within a second the Broadtail is about a foot and a half in front of my face darting back and forth sending out telepathic messages, MINE!!  GO AWAY!!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 3, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Normally I have to refill the hummingbird feeder every two and a half days but over the last couple of days I haven't seen the sugar water level drop significantly.  Okay, maybe they moved on, time for the hummingbird test......  The base of the feeder is about my nose level so I walk up to it and put my nose on the base, within a second the Broadtail is about a foot and a half in front of my face darting back and forth sending out telepathic messages, MINE!!  GO AWAY!!!!



Too funny.  Our hummers are leaving en masse now.  Only an occasional one shows up at the feeders and that one is probably just passing through.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 3, 2016)

Just reading posts from friends and family from Kansas to the DFW area--very strong earthquake--5.6 according to the USGS--hit there early this morning.  Epicenter in Pawnee County in northern Oklahoma.  Friends in Wichita said they moved to the doorway and held on to ride it out--it was that strong and scary.  Felt strongly in the Dallas/Fort Worth area and all the way into northern Kansas.  Unprecedented.

One friend in Wichita who is a professional archeologist and does excavations in that area says she has found evidence of seismic events in ancient times--sand blown through artifacts, etc.  (I would think tornado instead of earthquake, but she may see something I don't. . .)  Anyhow now wondering if that area is the new New Madrid fault?


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 3, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Just reading posts from friends and family from Kansas to the DFW area--very strong earthquake--5.6 according to the USGS--hit there early this morning.  Epicenter in Pawnee County in northern Oklahoma.  Friends in Wichita said they moved to the doorway and held on to ride it out--it was that strong and scary.  Felt strongly in the Dallas/Fort Worth area and all the way into northern Kansas.  Unprecedented.
> 
> One friend in Wichita who is a professional archeologist and does excavations in that area says she has found evidence of seismic events in ancient times--sand blown through artifacts, etc.  (I would think tornado instead of earthquake, but she may see something I don't. . .)  Anyhow now wondering if that area is the new New Madrid fault?


Carla_Danger is in Oklahoma, it woke her up and scared the shit out of her.  If you've never been in one it can be scary.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 3, 2016)

But it really isn't fair.  I have experienced violent storms, tornados, the edge of a hurricane, wild fires and forest fires, etc. but never an earthquake.  We have been to California numerous times and I always hoped for just a little shaker--nothing big--just so I could say I had experienced an Earthquake.  But no, nothing, any time we've been there.   I've been through Oklahoma umpteen jillion times and have lived a lot of years in Texas and a lot of years in Kansas and nothing.  Nary the slightest tremor.  And now that I've left that area they have them all the time.  I think I shall probably never experience that earthquake.  Seriously I'm glad nobody was hurt or seriously damaged though.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 3, 2016)

Tornadoes, tsunami's, hurricanes...all that stuff is scarey, yes. But the solid foundation you stand on shaking the shit out of you and knocking your equilibrium off balance where you are dizzy as hell AND trying to hold on to something that won't suck you under...that, you don't want to experience.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 3, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> But it really isn't fair.  I have experienced violent storms, tornados, the edge of a hurricane, wild fires and forest fires, etc. but never an earthquake.  We have been to California numerous times and I always hoped for just a little shaker--nothing big--just so I could say I had experienced an Earthquake.  But no, nothing, any time we've been there.   I've been through Oklahoma umpteen jillion times and have lived a lot of years in Texas and a lot of years in Kansas and nothing.  Nary the slightest tremor.  And now that I've left that area they have them all the time.  I think I shall probably never experience that earthquake.  Seriously I'm glad nobody was hurt or seriously damaged though.



I've been through exactly two earthquakes.  One was in Pennsylvania and the other in Georgia.  Go figure.

The one in Georgia, it sounded like the bar next door was suddenly playing very loud subwoofer music.  Everybody in the hotel came out their door and we realized it was an earthquake.  Tiny one, centered in South Carolina of all places.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 4, 2016)

Y'all ever watch Penny Dreadful? This show is AWESOME! Still on season 1. Dayum. I'm gonna be up til 2am. I just know it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 4, 2016)

Good morning all.  Really slow getting my day started.  And I don't care.  Nice rain last night.  Cool crisp morning.  Life is good.


----------



## Kat (Sep 4, 2016)

Afternoon, Foxy. Lazy hot day here.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 4, 2016)

Sun finally came out today and I just got back from a quickie run at the beach with the furkids. Beautiful day today. Unfortunately, everyone else is enjoying it too and we had to scootch between groups of kayakers going from and to the beach. Lots of free roaming dogs too, but Moki handled it well and didn't growl or snap at any of them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 4, 2016)

Hiya Kat.  Lazy hot day in store today for us too but only in the high 80's and that is very comfortable for us.  We're headed into several days of similar weather before it cools down again--I'm hoping the last gasp of summer maybe?  I am so ready for fall here which consists of very cool nights making for great sleeping and pleasantly warm days with brilliant clear blue skies, a few fluffy white clouds to add interest, beautiful fall colors, and less crowded everywhere as school has started and most of the tourists are gone.  Fall is a very long season for us often beginning in early Sepatember and extending into early December.  But not always.  We have had the Balloon Fiesta snowed out in the first week in October.

For for now, all is good.


----------



## Kat (Sep 4, 2016)

Sounds great to me!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 4, 2016)

Cool for this area, currently in the 80s.  The monsoons caused a weed explosion in the xeriscaping with some weeds having reached 4 feet high.  Been waiting on my usual guy to come by and take care of it but I haven't seen him in a couple of months so when another guy came by this morning I gave the job to him.  He got the main areas in front and to the big side of the house but didn't get the small side or the area on the far side of the driveway......  Oh well, looks like I'll have to do those as well as the back yard where the cats are playing jungle kitty in the tall grass.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 4, 2016)

Just a thought that spelling should definitely be a major course in schools?


----------



## Gracie (Sep 4, 2016)

Wanna hear more drama? It never seems to end, lol. 
So...the place we are/were heading...we may not. The Tyrant is already tyranting and we are not there yet. MrG didn't really want to go in the first place because this gal is very alpha. She is also very rude. I'm used to it, but, being at her mercy is not something he looked forward to. We really didn't have much choice, so when she said we could have the garage, the side yard would be mine to do with as I wish, the rent would be such and such, the dogs are soooo welcome to help keep the yard clear of raccoons from coming in the house....we thought great. This will work. But..things keep changing and we are not even there yet. Now its not the garage. It is the bonus room. Oops. No. A week later, its not the bonus room...its the smallest bedroom in the house. Oh, and the dogs can't get access to the back yard cuz they keep the door closed for skeeters and raccoons to not being able to get in. Oops, the other roomie may have issue with the dogs. Oops, the side yard I can have has to be kept clear for access to them. Oops, dogs cannot pee on the lawn in the back yard they previously had access too. Oops, the smallest bedroom has room only for one person so she hopes I don't mind sleeping on teh couch in the living room. Oops. They get up at 5am and why can't we be like "normal people" and get up at the same time? Why do we have to be night owls? They go to bed at 8pm and expect complete silence. Oops. Oh, and if we want two rooms, they are eager to ask the other roomie to move so I can have that room but its gonna cost more. Oops.

So...needless to say...it isn't looking very good. I sent her two boxes in the mail, that is sitting now in her garage. We sent a check for 300 bucks since she has started bitching about losing rent waiting for us. None of this came up before, so when I ask questions now, I get a snarky response. This woman...who lived with us...her, her son, her sons friend, her husband...is now in control of us and I think plans to squeeze as much out of us as possible, confine us to a small room and want us to keep our dogs caged. Meanwhile, all our mail is going there, our new bank is there, and the inlaws moved in yet another person so no room with them. 

Looks like we be living in our cars after all in 2 weeks. 

Isn't this fun?


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 4, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Wanna hear more drama? It never seems to end, lol.
> So...the place we are/were heading...we may not. The Tyrant is already tyranting and we are not there yet. MrG didn't really want to go in the first place because this gal is very alpha. She is also very rude. I'm used to it, but, being at her mercy is not something he looked forward to. We really didn't have much choice, so when she said we could have the garage, the side yard would be mine to do with as I wish, the rent would be such and such, the dogs are soooo welcome to help keep the yard clear of raccoons from coming in the house....we thought great. This will work. But..things keep changing and we are not even there yet. Now its not the garage. It is the bonus room. Oops. No. A week later, its not the bonus room...its the smallest bedroom in the house. Oh, and the dogs can't get access to the back yard cuz they keep the door closed for skeeters and raccoons to not being able to get in. Oops, the other roomie may have issue with the dogs. Oops, the side yard I can have has to be kept clear for access to them. Oops, dogs cannot pee on the lawn in the back yard they previously had access too. Oops, the smallest bedroom has room only for one person so she hopes I don't mind sleeping on teh couch in the living room. Oops. They get up at 5am and why can't we be like "normal people" and get up at the same time? Why do we have to be night owls? They go to bed at 8pm and expect complete silence. Oops. Oh, and if we want two rooms, they are eager to ask the other roomie to move so I can have that room but its gonna cost more. Oops.
> 
> So...needless to say...it isn't looking very good. I sent her two boxes in the mail, that is sitting now in her garage. We sent a check for 300 bucks since she has started bitching about losing rent waiting for us. None of this came up before, so when I ask questions now, I get a snarky response. This woman...who lived with us...her, her son, her sons friend, her husband...is now in control of us and I think plans to squeeze as much out of us as possible, confine us to a small room and want us to keep our dogs caged. Meanwhile, all our mail is going there, our new bank is there, and the inlaws moved in yet another person so no room with them.
> ...



Geez Gracie, what next?  How could people change that much in so short a time?   I have no words.  Just so sorry.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 4, 2016)

I am on a mad scramble now...looking for whatever I can find. If possible. If not...at least we own two vehicles. Things could be worse.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 4, 2016)

If I can find a place that will be doable and ready in a month or two, we could stay in a motel. We do have money for emergencies and we have our SS but that will go real fast in a motel. REAL fast. 
So..scrambling hither and yon.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 4, 2016)

Meanwhile...Plan 24C....get in truck tomorrow and go thru each and every box stuffed in it. SELL IT ALL. Keep bathroom stuff (still in bathroom), 3 outfits, 2 uggs, 1 sandals. MrG keeps 2 shoes, 3 jeans, two shirts, 5 socks. We keep the pcs, the tvs (barter possibilities later on for the tvs), paperwork box (our files). All else of sentimental value I kept to haul down south..SELL. Sentimental won't put a roof over our heads or feed us. So...what is in the truck is fixing to be majorly shortened space wise. MAJORLY. Yard sale will be this coming weekend. Its the only weekend we have left. Get 'er dun, says I. Don't think about it. Don't be sad about it. Just DO it. Cry later.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 4, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Wanna hear more drama? It never seems to end, lol.
> So...the place we are/were heading...we may not. The Tyrant is already tyranting and we are not there yet. MrG didn't really want to go in the first place because this gal is very alpha. She is also very rude. I'm used to it, but, being at her mercy is not something he looked forward to. We really didn't have much choice, so when she said we could have the garage, the side yard would be mine to do with as I wish, the rent would be such and such, the dogs are soooo welcome to help keep the yard clear of raccoons from coming in the house....we thought great. This will work. But..things keep changing and we are not even there yet. Now its not the garage. It is the bonus room. Oops. No. A week later, its not the bonus room...its the smallest bedroom in the house. Oh, and the dogs can't get access to the back yard cuz they keep the door closed for skeeters and raccoons to not being able to get in. Oops, the other roomie may have issue with the dogs. Oops, the side yard I can have has to be kept clear for access to them. Oops, dogs cannot pee on the lawn in the back yard they previously had access too. Oops, the smallest bedroom has room only for one person so she hopes I don't mind sleeping on teh couch in the living room. Oops. They get up at 5am and why can't we be like "normal people" and get up at the same time? Why do we have to be night owls? They go to bed at 8pm and expect complete silence. Oops. Oh, and if we want two rooms, they are eager to ask the other roomie to move so I can have that room but its gonna cost more. Oops.
> 
> So...needless to say...it isn't looking very good. I sent her two boxes in the mail, that is sitting now in her garage. We sent a check for 300 bucks since she has started bitching about losing rent waiting for us. None of this came up before, so when I ask questions now, I get a snarky response. This woman...who lived with us...her, her son, her sons friend, her husband...is now in control of us and I think plans to squeeze as much out of us as possible, confine us to a small room and want us to keep our dogs caged. Meanwhile, all our mail is going there, our new bank is there, and the inlaws moved in yet another person so no room with them.
> ...


OMG Gracie, You CANNOT live with people like that. They'll make you want to top yourself within a week! And the poor dogs. 
Wish I had a solution.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 4, 2016)

Still scrambling. Got 2 weeks to figure something out. Dunno what, but something. MrG wants to live in the cars, lol.
Yes, I am laughing. Beats what I could be doing.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 4, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Still scrambling. Got 2 weeks to figure something out. Dunno what, but something. MrG wants to live in the cars, lol.
> Yes, I am laughing. Beats what I could be doing.


Is it out of the question to set up a go fund me page? This IS an emergency. I bet a lot of the people here would contribute. I would


----------



## Gracie (Sep 4, 2016)

Oh no no no. I would never do that. *shuddering at the thought*

I am going to stop freaking out. I took a nap, ordered pizza, and now am off to watch Penny Dreadfall Season 2.
Like Scarlett...tomorrow is another day. 

I just needed to let it all out. It helped. And thank you so much for the kindness of words, Tilly. Getting that helps more than money does. Money is good, but we don't need it. We need a roof we can assuredly pay for. Problem is...roofs are expensive, lol.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 4, 2016)

I just got off the phone with the little one.  She is having a great time at Disney World.  They weren't able to do Splash Mountain, apparently something was wrong with it, so they are hoping to do it tomorrow, their last day.  She enjoyed Space Mountain and a couple of others that I was worried she might find scary.  She ate with Cinderella and played some sort of car-making game.  She even said I could tickle her when she gets home on Tuesday.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 5, 2016)

Welcome to the Coffee Shop Tilly.  I see you've already settled in here but you still need your first timer's complimentary beverage:


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 5, 2016)

Good night Darlinks. I hope all sleep well. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Kat, Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Boedicca's Dad,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition and their Moki,
Montrovant's transition,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, 007, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.

North Carolina Sunset


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 5, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Wanna hear more drama? It never seems to end, lol.
> So...the place we are/were heading...we may not. The Tyrant is already tyranting and we are not there yet. MrG didn't really want to go in the first place because this gal is very alpha. She is also very rude. I'm used to it, but, being at her mercy is not something he looked forward to. We really didn't have much choice, so when she said we could have the garage, the side yard would be mine to do with as I wish, the rent would be such and such, the dogs are soooo welcome to help keep the yard clear of raccoons from coming in the house....we thought great. This will work. But..things keep changing and we are not even there yet. Now its not the garage. It is the bonus room. Oops. No. A week later, its not the bonus room...its the smallest bedroom in the house. Oh, and the dogs can't get access to the back yard cuz they keep the door closed for skeeters and raccoons to not being able to get in. Oops, the other roomie may have issue with the dogs. Oops, the side yard I can have has to be kept clear for access to them. Oops, dogs cannot pee on the lawn in the back yard they previously had access too. Oops, the smallest bedroom has room only for one person so she hopes I don't mind sleeping on teh couch in the living room. Oops. They get up at 5am and why can't we be like "normal people" and get up at the same time? Why do we have to be night owls? They go to bed at 8pm and expect complete silence. Oops. Oh, and if we want two rooms, they are eager to ask the other roomie to move so I can have that room but its gonna cost more. Oops.
> 
> So...needless to say...it isn't looking very good. I sent her two boxes in the mail, that is sitting now in her garage. We sent a check for 300 bucks since she has started bitching about losing rent waiting for us. None of this came up before, so when I ask questions now, I get a snarky response. This woman...who lived with us...her, her son, her sons friend, her husband...is now in control of us and I think plans to squeeze as much out of us as possible, confine us to a small room and want us to keep our dogs caged. Meanwhile, all our mail is going there, our new bank is there, and the inlaws moved in yet another person so no room with them.
> ...


Gracie, ya may have already looked here but just in case you haven't.  Some do help with pets. 

homeless programs for people with pets california - Google Search
https://www.google.com/search?q=hom....1c.1.64.serp..8.1.249...0i8i30k1.GXU9shokBO8
Homeless California: Shelters and Resources


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 5, 2016)

I'm thinking those LA "friends" must be on something--major league boozers or whatever--to have done a full 180 like that re the Gracies.  I can't imagine.  But it is both frustrating and angering.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 5, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> But it really isn't fair.  I have experienced violent storms, tornados, the edge of a hurricane, wild fires and forest fires, etc. but never an earthquake.  We have been to California numerous times and I always hoped for just a little shaker--nothing big--just so I could say I had experienced an Earthquake.  But no, nothing, any time we've been there.   I've been through Oklahoma umpteen jillion times and have lived a lot of years in Texas and a lot of years in Kansas and nothing.  Nary the slightest tremor.  And now that I've left that area they have them all the time.  I think I shall probably never experience that earthquake.  Seriously I'm glad nobody was hurt or seriously damaged though.


Tremors aren't a big deal.  I felt this one when in bed in North Texas.  It felt like the cat was walking on the bed.  Looking up, no cat, but it had stopped.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 5, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > But it really isn't fair.  I have experienced violent storms, tornados, the edge of a hurricane, wild fires and forest fires, etc. but never an earthquake.  We have been to California numerous times and I always hoped for just a little shaker--nothing big--just so I could say I had experienced an Earthquake.  But no, nothing, any time we've been there.   I've been through Oklahoma umpteen jillion times and have lived a lot of years in Texas and a lot of years in Kansas and nothing.  Nary the slightest tremor.  And now that I've left that area they have them all the time.  I think I shall probably never experience that earthquake.  Seriously I'm glad nobody was hurt or seriously damaged though.
> ...



  For sure I only want to experience a little one--just strong enough to be really felt but not enough to damage anything.

And welcome back DW.  Glad you stopped by.  Do that more often.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 5, 2016)

Happy Labor Day, friends!


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 5, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> For sure I only want to experience a little one--just strong enough to be really felt but not enough to damage anything.
> 
> And welcome back DW.  Glad you stopped by.  Do that more often.


Thanks!  Something for your bucket list to be would be at the top of a skyscraper during an earthquake.  

Faultline: Earthquake Engineering | Exploratorium


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 5, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



That's how I feel about a tornado.  They are pretty awesome, the power that they have to just wipe out entire towns makes me feel awe struck, and I would kind of like to see one, but from a safe distance.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 5, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > For sure I only want to experience a little one--just strong enough to be really felt but not enough to damage anything.
> ...



I think that would be terrifying!


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 5, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > For sure I only want to experience a little one--just strong enough to be really felt but not enough to damage anything.
> ...



Thanks but I think I would stick with just a little tremor--enough to be felt--but not one I would want to run from and especailly one I would want to run from and couldn't.  You have to hand it to the Japanese.  They seem to be able to construct buildings that handle the big shakers really well.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Happy Labor Day, friends!



Thanks Crhis.  I was wondering if you were experiencing any of storm Hermine?


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 5, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Labor Day, friends!
> ...



Nope.  Usually by the time these storms reach us, they have petered out significantly.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Happy Labor Day, friends!


Same to you, Chris!   I've been _non-_laboring all week due to an accident resulting in a black eye and, worse, a cracked rib.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 5, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Labor Day, friends!
> ...



Sorry to hear that!  What happened?


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 5, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Labor Day, friends!
> ...



Oh my.  So sorry.  I especially feel for you with that cracked rib.  There are few injuries more painful.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 5, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Thanks but I think I would stick with just a little tremor--enough to be felt--but not one I would want to run from and especailly one I would want to run from and couldn't.  You have to hand it to the Japanese.  They seem to be able to construct buildings that handle the big shakers really well.


A small tremor is much like a large truck driving close to your house.  

Agreed about the Japanese.  They, like Alaska and California, are on "the Ring of Fire":
_The Ring of Fire is a string of volcanoes and sites of seismic activity, or earthquakes, around the edges of the Pacific Ocean. Roughly 90% of all earthquakes occur along the Ring of Fire, and the ring is dotted with 75% of all active volcanoes on Earth. 

The Ring of Fire isn’t quite a circular ring. It is shaped more like a 40,000-kilometer (25,000-mile) horseshoe. A string of 452 volcanoes stretches from the southern tip of South America, up along the coast of North America, across the Bering Strait, down through Japan, and into New Zealand. Several active and dormant volcanoes in Antarctica, however, “close” the ring._






Ring of Fire


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 5, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Oh my.  So sorry.  I especially feel for you with that cracked rib.  There are few injuries more painful.


Thanks.  I'm fine as long as I sit in my lounge chair.  IIRC, it's the fifth time I've cracked a rib.  Two others were also accidents and two were from TKD sparring.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 5, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my.  So sorry.  I especially feel for you with that cracked rib.  There are few injuries more painful.
> ...



A car accident?


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> A car accident?


Leaping over a fence and face-planting on a concrete floor.  Apparently I'm not as spry as I was at 50.  

Not a medical person here, but the odd thing was I hit the floor with my left eyebrow ridge, but the results were a black eye.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 5, 2016)

Ouch.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 5, 2016)

Okay in one of the most weird and wonderful features encountered in our weird and wonderful state is this stretch of road about 20 minutes or so from Albuquerque:  Be sure and play the video in the short article.

What Happens When You Drive Down This One New Mexico Highway Is Bizarre But True


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 5, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > A car accident?
> ...



Hope you get better soon!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 5, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay in one of the most weird and wonderful features encountered in our weird and wonderful state is this stretch of road about 20 minutes or so from Albuquerque:  Be sure and play the video in the short article.
> 
> What Happens When You Drive Down This One New Mexico Highway Is Bizarre But True



I think that might freak me out a little bit!


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay in one of the most weird and wonderful features encountered in our weird and wonderful state is this stretch of road about 20 minutes or so from Albuquerque:  Be sure and play the video in the short article.
> ...



It doesn't though.  It is really neat.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 5, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Welcome to the Coffee Shop Tilly.  I see you've already settled in here but you still need your first timer's complimentary beverage:


Thank you, Foxfyre


----------



## Tilly (Sep 5, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Oh no no no. I would never do that. *shuddering at the thought*
> 
> I am going to stop freaking out. I took a nap, ordered pizza, and now am off to watch Penny Dreadfall Season 2.
> Like Scarlett...tomorrow is another day.
> ...


Maybe that wasn't one of my better suggestions, sorry


----------



## Gracie (Sep 5, 2016)

It's ok, Tilly. Go Fund Me is a great thing, but....one of my sins is pride. Only way I would ever ask for help is if MrG was sick and on his death bed and I needed help..or one of my furkids. And if we didn't have a car.

Meanwhile...I am following up on some leads I got yesterday. AND...the gal I was going to to begin with, called me last night. I sent her a long email telling her that we probably would not be coming because this wishy washy stuff isn't working out for us. We spoke probably an hour..long enough for my ear to get numb from the the phone pressed against it. She apologized...said it does sound crazy and she is just trying very hard to find a spot for us where we will be comfortable. I said we would be comfortable if she would just stick to the original plan and stop changing things and tell me up front what she wants, doesn't want, the sharing spaces, where the dogs can and cannot go and in general..to stop thinking out loud with all this switcherooing. She said she would. So...I will continue my hunt and leads, and keep her on the back burner for now but not completely shut off. MrG wants to go ahead and go there...check it out for a month...and if it is too wonky, we leave. Simple as that, he said. I am inclined to go along with what he is saying, but it still keeps me on edge...which is my nature anyway. I tend to be paranoid. This is all new for us, so...its a learning experience.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 5, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the Coffee Shop Tilly.  I see you've already settled in here but you still need your first timer's complimentary beverage:
> ...



Welcome to the Coffee Shop, Tilly!  So good to have you here.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Why thank you, Chris. I don't know why I've never ventured here before, it's so pleasant


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 5, 2016)

Tilly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



Yup!  This is where we go to escape the mean nasty trollish behavior.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 5, 2016)

Yep. I'm glad to see you here too, tilly!!


----------



## Gracie (Sep 5, 2016)

My binge of watching Penny Dreadful is now complete. MrG is in his room as I type, just starting his binge of season 2. I eagerly await Season 3!!

But...now it is time to go water the back yard since I have been in front of this pc bingeing for the past 48 hours, lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 5, 2016)

It has been windy and kind of rainy here all day.  I guess it's the remnants of that storm.  Glad Saturday and Sunday were really nice.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 5, 2016)

While watering the yard, neighbors came over asking if I had plants left. Why yes, a small selection I planned to leave to the owner of the house. Not any more. 20 bucks in my pocket.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 6, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Just reading posts from friends and family from Kansas to the DFW area--very strong earthquake--5.6 according to the USGS--hit there early this morning.  Epicenter in Pawnee County in northern Oklahoma.  Friends in Wichita said they moved to the doorway and held on to ride it out--it was that strong and scary.  Felt strongly in the Dallas/Fort Worth area and all the way into northern Kansas.  Unprecedented.
> 
> One friend in Wichita who is a professional archeologist and does excavations in that area says she has found evidence of seismic events in ancient times--sand blown through artifacts, etc.  (I would think tornado instead of earthquake, but she may see something I don't. . .)  Anyhow now wondering if that area is the new New Madrid fault?


Ppffftt!  5.6 is puny.  We get those all the time and with little resultant damage.  But I suppose, we'd be pretty upset if a tornado blew through these parts...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 6, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Wanna hear more drama? It never seems to end, lol.
> So...the place we are/were heading...we may not. The Tyrant is already tyranting and we are not there yet. MrG didn't really want to go in the first place because this gal is very alpha. She is also very rude. I'm used to it, but, being at her mercy is not something he looked forward to. We really didn't have much choice, so when she said we could have the garage, the side yard would be mine to do with as I wish, the rent would be such and such, the dogs are soooo welcome to help keep the yard clear of raccoons from coming in the house....we thought great. This will work. But..things keep changing and we are not even there yet. Now its not the garage. It is the bonus room. Oops. No. A week later, its not the bonus room...its the smallest bedroom in the house. Oh, and the dogs can't get access to the back yard cuz they keep the door closed for skeeters and raccoons to not being able to get in. Oops, the other roomie may have issue with the dogs. Oops, the side yard I can have has to be kept clear for access to them. Oops, dogs cannot pee on the lawn in the back yard they previously had access too. Oops, the smallest bedroom has room only for one person so she hopes I don't mind sleeping on teh couch in the living room. Oops. They get up at 5am and why can't we be like "normal people" and get up at the same time? Why do we have to be night owls? They go to bed at 8pm and expect complete silence. Oops. Oh, and if we want two rooms, they are eager to ask the other roomie to move so I can have that room but its gonna cost more. Oops.
> 
> So...needless to say...it isn't looking very good. I sent her two boxes in the mail, that is sitting now in her garage. We sent a check for 300 bucks since she has started bitching about losing rent waiting for us. None of this came up before, so when I ask questions now, I get a snarky response. This woman...who lived with us...her, her son, her sons friend, her husband...is now in control of us and I think plans to squeeze as much out of us as possible, confine us to a small room and want us to keep our dogs caged. Meanwhile, all our mail is going there, our new bank is there, and the inlaws moved in yet another person so no room with them.
> ...





Gracie said:


> Wanna hear more drama? It never seems to end, lol.
> So...the place we are/were heading...we may not. The Tyrant is already tyranting and we are not there yet. MrG didn't really want to go in the first place because this gal is very alpha. She is also very rude. I'm used to it, but, being at her mercy is not something he looked forward to. We really didn't have much choice, so when she said we could have the garage, the side yard would be mine to do with as I wish, the rent would be such and such, the dogs are soooo welcome to help keep the yard clear of raccoons from coming in the house....we thought great. This will work. But..things keep changing and we are not even there yet. Now its not the garage. It is the bonus room. Oops. No. A week later, its not the bonus room...its the smallest bedroom in the house. Oh, and the dogs can't get access to the back yard cuz they keep the door closed for skeeters and raccoons to not being able to get in. Oops, the other roomie may have issue with the dogs. Oops, the side yard I can have has to be kept clear for access to them. Oops, dogs cannot pee on the lawn in the back yard they previously had access too. Oops, the smallest bedroom has room only for one person so she hopes I don't mind sleeping on teh couch in the living room. Oops. They get up at 5am and why can't we be like "normal people" and get up at the same time? Why do we have to be night owls? They go to bed at 8pm and expect complete silence. Oops. Oh, and if we want two rooms, they are eager to ask the other roomie to move so I can have that room but its gonna cost more. Oops.
> 
> So...needless to say...it isn't looking very good. I sent her two boxes in the mail, that is sitting now in her garage. We sent a check for 300 bucks since she has started bitching about losing rent waiting for us. None of this came up before, so when I ask questions now, I get a snarky response. This woman...who lived with us...her, her son, her sons friend, her husband...is now in control of us and I think plans to squeeze as much out of us as possible, confine us to a small room and want us to keep our dogs caged. Meanwhile, all our mail is going there, our new bank is there, and the inlaws moved in yet another person so no room with them.
> ...


Dang, Gracie!  If it weren't for bad luck, you'd have no luck at all.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 6, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Just reading posts from friends and family from Kansas to the DFW area--very strong earthquake--5.6 according to the USGS--hit there early this morning.  Epicenter in Pawnee County in northern Oklahoma.  Friends in Wichita said they moved to the doorway and held on to ride it out--it was that strong and scary.  Felt strongly in the Dallas/Fort Worth area and all the way into northern Kansas.  Unprecedented.
> ...



But folks in Oklahoma are pretty used to dealing with tornadoes.  5.6 earthquakes not so much.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 6, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


>


Mable seems to be a resourceful type of gal.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 6, 2016)

Good night Darlinks. I hope all sleep well. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Kat, Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Boedicca's Dad,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition and their Moki,
Montrovant's transition,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, 007, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.

Devil's Tower, Wyoming--think Close Encounters of the Third Kind


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2016)

We talked again today, GW. This is new for her, too. Two people, two dogs. We know each other, yes, and have lived together before. But...its different somehow. She makes me nervous, but..she is also trying very hard to make sure WE are comfortable in their home. Its going to be a learning process all over again for all of us. I need to be more patient and not so paranoid and she needs to not keep switching things around. She agreed and I agreed to slow down and let things fall in place. If it doesn't we both agreed we will stay friends and MrG and I will move on...to wherever. I HOPE it works out. I want to stay there until senior housing calls with an available unit. THEN we can come home!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 6, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


'Zackley my point.  Earthquakes and volcanoes are commonplace here.  And while we do get some pretty impressive winds, we get nothing like a tornado or hurricane.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 6, 2016)

Gracie said:


> We talked again today, GW. This is new for her, too. Two people, two dogs. We know each other, yes, and have lived together before. But...its different somehow. She makes me nervous, but..she is also trying very hard to make sure WE are comfortable in their home. Its going to be a learning process all over again for all of us. I need to be more patient and not so paranoid and she needs to not keep switching things around. She agreed and I agreed to slow down and let things fall in place. If it doesn't we both agreed we will stay friends and MrG and I will move on...to wherever. I HOPE it works out. I want to stay there until senior housing calls with an available unit. THEN we can come home!


You know I'm crossing all fingers and toes, and drawing as much as I can on my good karma and sending it your way.  I do hope things work out for you and Mr.G. 
In the meantime, goozfrabba!


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2016)

Whats a goozfrabba?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 6, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Whats a goozfrabba?


It's from a Jack Nicholson movie: "Anger Management".  It's what he tells his clients to say when they are feeling stresses out.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 6, 2016)

Happy Labor Day, y'all! 
I haven't labored much today, though.
It's been gorgeous weather here, highly unusual as it is State Fair time.  Usually the weather is wet, windy, and generally shitty this time of year.  Well, today it reverted to the normal wet, shitty weather.  I used that as an excuse to just relax and goof off.  Kicked my partner's butt playing cribbage, twice.  I've been working on a jigsaw puzzle and finally got a good enough signal to hop on line and catch up in the CS.  Tomorrow, I will venture out and learn how to operate the new "toy", Ho'zilla.


----------



## Kat (Sep 6, 2016)

I always like going to the state fair..


----------



## Ridgerunner (Sep 6, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> In the meantime, goozfrabba!



Goosfraba
A word that Eskimos use to calm down their children. Also a word Eskimos use when they're having sex.



Divine Wind tell the truth... You were chasing women and caught one and you are suffering the results...  Heal soon my friend...


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 6, 2016)

So, I woke up a little while ago to the police at my door.  My car and my neighbor's car were broken into last night (more like very early this morning).  Stupid me, I left my car unlocked with my bank debit card in there along with probably around $40 in cash (including both change and paper money), which was stolen.  I guess I am way too complacent.  My neighborhood is pretty safe and we don't have a whole lot of crime.  Soooo . . . that's how my day is going so far.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 6, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> So, I woke up a little while ago to the police at my door.  My car and my neighbor's car were broken into last night (more like very early this morning).  Stupid me, I left my car unlocked with my bank debit card in there along with probably around $40 in cash (including both change and paper money), which was stolen.  I guess I am way too complacent.  My neighborhood is pretty safe and we don't have a whole lot of crime.  Soooo . . . that's how my day is going so far.



Yuck Chris.  So you did cancel your debit card yes?  Not much to do about the theft unless you have a zero deductible insurance policy.  Damage to your car?  I hate hate HATE that we live in a time in which people assault people in so many ways.  I know what you mean about not expecting these kinds of things though--we live in a higher crime area than you but that kind of thing is very rare in our neighborhood too.  Still it happens.  The sense of violation is usually harder to take than the loss of your property.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 6, 2016)

Criminals now have pocket scanners that can steal all your credit and debit card details by wireless, just by walking past you. I was thinking if getting a scan proof metal card case.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 6, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Criminals now have pocket scanners that can steal all your credit and debit card details by wireless, just by walking past you. I was thinking if getting a scan proof metal card case.



When I am out and about, all the cards and ID I carry are safely inside a metal, scan proof, case.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 6, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Criminals now have pocket scanners that can steal all your credit and debit card details by wireless, just by walking past you. I was thinking if getting a scan proof metal card case.


They've been doing that for years, my dad used to wrap his cards in aluminum foil.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 6, 2016)

Hurricane Newton hit the Baja near Cabo San Lucas this morning, we're predicted to get up to 3 inches of rains up through Thursday all the way up to Raton, New Mexico, the areas around Tuscon are expected to get upwards of 5 inches.  
We're getting outer bands right now, that's over 500 miles away.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 6, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Criminals now have pocket scanners that can steal all your credit and debit card details by wireless, just by walking past you. I was thinking if getting a scan proof metal card case.
> ...



The question, though, is what they can do with the information they can actually scan.  Do they get everything they need to actually use the card, like the 3 digit code written on the back?  

Not that I find anything wrong with someone protecting themselves against that kind of thing.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 6, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Criminals now have pocket scanners that can steal all your credit and debit card details by wireless, just by walking past you. I was thinking if getting a scan proof metal card case.
> ...



I just ordered a leather card case with a radio proof lining from amazon. Its fun to go shopping at night.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 6, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Hurricane Newton hit the Baja near Cabo San Lucas this morning, we're predicted to get up to 3 inches of rains up through Thursday all the way up to Raton, New Mexico, the areas around Tuscon are expected to get upwards of 5 inches.
> We're getting outer bands right now, that's over 500 miles away.



Wow.  I better check our weather.  We're between you and Raton.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 6, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Not sure.  I don't take any chances though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 6, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up Ringel.  A huge amount of wet headed straight at us.  I haven't seen our radar look like that in a very long time.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 6, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Thanks for the heads up Ringel.  A huge amount of wet headed straight at us.  I haven't seen our radar look like that in a very long time.


Looks like you and us may get upwards of three inches, stay away from arroyos.......


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2016)

Just got back from taking the van in to the mechanic we use. The fan on the ac/heater is LOUD and messed up. Here, no ac or heat was ever needed. Where we are going...we need both. But not with a wonky fan system. So...I asked how much it would cost to fix it and he said $120 bucks. Ouch. Just more money we have to spend to get out of here. But then I remembered..I have that new 32" tv in the van, under the seat, in its original box cuz I only had it a short time. And to make room for stuff to haul to the new place, I shoved it under Moki's bed. I asked if he was interested in it. He asked how much. I said $120 bucks. 

I take the van in at 1:15 on friday.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 6, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Just got back from taking the van in to the mechanic we use. The fan on the ac/heater is LOUD and messed up. Here, no ac or heat was ever needed. Where we are going...we need both. But not with a wonky fan system. So...I asked how much it would cost to fix it and he said $120 bucks. Ouch. Just more money we have to spend to get out of here. But then I remembered..I have that new 32" tv in the van, under the seat, in its original box cuz I only had it a short time. And to make room for stuff to haul to the new place, I shoved it under Moki's bed. I asked if he was interested in it. He asked how much. I said $120 bucks.
> 
> I take the van in at 1:15 on friday.


Where are you going?


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 6, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the heads up Ringel.  A huge amount of wet headed straight at us.  I haven't seen our radar look like that in a very long time.
> ...



Three inches will flood our back porch unless it is spread out over a long period.     But the rain has started here too, coming in waves.  I guess we'll take it even if we get too much.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 6, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Pretty sure our streets will become rivers, I'll need to get the kayak ready.......


----------



## Sherry (Sep 6, 2016)

Gracie said:


> My binge of watching Penny Dreadful is now complete. MrG is in his room as I type, just starting his binge of season 2. I eagerly await Season 3!!
> 
> But...now it is time to go water the back yard since I have been in front of this pc bingeing for the past 48 hours, lol.



I don't have time to binge watch, but my daughter told me yesterday that my son and I would really enjoy a Stephen King like show called Stranger Things. I watched the first 2 episodes last night and it's super creepy. I hope to have the first season finished by the end of the weekend, but we'll see.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2016)

Stranger Things was awful. Bad writing, bad acting, and rip offs of at least 6 movies. But..that is just my opinion. Many liked it. Many more hated it, lol. Wanna see a great show? Watch Penny Dreadful.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 6, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Stranger Things was awful. Bad writing, bad acting, and rip offs of at least 6 movies. But..that is just my opinion. Many liked it. Many more hated it, lol. Wanna see a great show? Watch Penny Dreadful.



Stranger Things is pretty well liked.  9.1/10 on IMDB, 9.1/10 by viewers on Metacritic, 95% liked with an average score of 4.7/5 on Rotten Tomatoes.

I've thought about watching Penny Dreadful before but never got around to actually doing it.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Stranger Things was awful. Bad writing, bad acting, and rip offs of at least 6 movies. But..that is just my opinion. Many liked it. Many more hated it, lol. Wanna see a great show? Watch Penny Dreadful.
> ...


It is really good. Read up on it. Then give it a go.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2016)

Oh..and don't watch it with kids around. Lots of sex scenes. LOTS.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 6, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Oh..and don't watch it with kids around. Lots of sex scenes. LOTS.


 Have you seen any of the 3 Spartacus series? Talk about sex and violence. Its over the top with both.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Oh..and don't watch it with kids around. Lots of sex scenes. LOTS.
> ...


I bought the set and its more than 3 seasons. 

It kinda lost its flavor after Andy Whitfield died. 
When GoT is over...I might buy that set too.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 6, 2016)

I am up at 5.30 am because I have been awake for over an hour, so I gave up trying to sleep.
Its one of those nights, one of those long and lonely nights.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 6, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I only remember 3 series. I must check if I missed something.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2016)

Might be only three seasons. I can't check cuz everything is packed and in the truck.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2016)

I googled. You are right. 3 seasons.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2016)

Gonna be only 3 seasons of Penny Dreadful too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 7, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> I am up at 5.30 am because I have been awake for over an hour, so I gave up trying to sleep.
> Its one of those nights, one of those long and lonely nights.



Do you have a product over there called Tylenol PM or Acetomenophen PM?  Two of those and a Naproxen--all over the counter meds--puts me out for the night.  Might be worth a try.  Anyhow this old lady is headed for bed.  Good night Dajjal.  Good night Gracie.  See everybody in the morning.

Not going to post the Vigil list tonight--nothing has change.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 7, 2016)

I was MIA cuz I had to watch Better Late Than Never. I LOVE that show! I laugh for an hour!

Meanwhile...Dajjal...try melatonin. And a cup of nice hot Chamomille tea.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 7, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > So, I woke up a little while ago to the police at my door.  My car and my neighbor's car were broken into last night (more like very early this morning).  Stupid me, I left my car unlocked with my bank debit card in there along with probably around $40 in cash (including both change and paper money), which was stolen.  I guess I am way too complacent.  My neighborhood is pretty safe and we don't have a whole lot of crime.  Soooo . . . that's how my day is going so far.
> ...



Yup.  That was the first thing I did after talking with the police.  I already got my replacement card (for an extra $12, rush shipping) instead of having to wait 5-10 business days.  I know that's a scam, but I really need my card.  Lol.  

Meh, I don't feel violated.  I feel more annoyed.  The only reason why my car was targeted was because I left it unlocked.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 7, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


The only time I left one of our vehicles unlocked was when the primary battery in the Prius was almost dead and I didn't know it, a crack addict picked that night to hit our neighborhood.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 7, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



A good thing is that I've noticed the police have been patrolling my neighborhood in the last couple of days.  My neighbor told me that she saw the police here in our parking lot at like 2 in the morning.  I guess there have been quite a few car break ins around here in the last several weeks.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 7, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I am up at 5.30 am because I have been awake for over an hour, so I gave up trying to sleep.
> ...



I don't need sleeping tablets because, not having to get up for work I just go to sleep when I am tired enough.
Usually I sleep through the night, but sometimes I wake up and cannot sleep, so I get up and surf the web.
I went back to bed at 6.30 am and slept till 10 am


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 7, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


No neighborhood is safe, I always take precautions, lock everything and keep my eyes open no matter where I am.  Even when driving the vehicle is locked, especially in town where a carjacking is most likely to occur. 
The police will provide temporary increased patrols in your area but like temporary means they will eventually have to focus elsewhere.  A slight amount of paranoia is healthy, it's our built in defense mechanism, keeps us safer.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 7, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I've always lived in fairly safe neighborhoods (except for a short time when I lived in Rhode Island - that was a pretty bad neighborhood but I only lived there for about a year), so I guess I'm pretty complacent.  The only time I've ever been robbed (besides the other night) was when my car was stolen, but that was when I was attending college, and my car was stolen from the parking lot at school.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 7, 2016)

I just had a screen come up telling me I had a virus, and asking me to ring up and report it. It said do not restart your computer and gave a telephone number. But Microsoft security has not registered any threat. I am wondering what to do. The phone number could be a scam itself, and there might be hackers trying to get my info.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 7, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> I just had a screen come up telling me I had a virus, and asking me to ring up and report it. It said do not restart your computer and gave a telephone number. But Microsoft security has not registered any threat. I am wondering what to do. The phone number could be a scam itself, and there might be hackers trying to get my info.



What kind of screen?  Was it in the browser or just a pop-up screen on your desktop?  Do you have any anti virus programs installed and running?  Did it say it was from Microsoft?


----------



## Gracie (Sep 7, 2016)

Be wary about that.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 7, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I just had a screen come up telling me I had a virus, and asking me to ring up and report it. It said do not restart your computer and gave a telephone number. But Microsoft security has not registered any threat. I am wondering what to do. The phone number could be a scam itself, and there might be hackers trying to get my info.
> ...



The whole screen showed a load of data and some pop up messages giving me a telephone number. and a code word. The computer also spoke the warning on speakers. I took down the telephone number and the code, and closed the page and it has not happened since.

I ran Microsoft windows ten system security and it found nothing.


----------



## SixFoot (Sep 7, 2016)

Got a bit bored in Algebra last night and wrote a quick PHP script for calculating the Pythagorean Theorem.


```
<!-- PHP statements for multiplying exponents, adding variables, and reducing square roots --> 

<?php
    if ($_POST["a"] != "") {
            $a = pow($_POST["a"], 2);
            $a1 = $_POST["a"];}
    if ($_POST["b"] != "") {
            $b = pow($_POST["b"], 2);
            $b1 = $_POST["b"];}
    if ($_POST["c"] != $_POST["a"]) {
            $c = sqrt(pow($_POST["a"], 2) + pow($_POST["b"], 2));
            $c1 = pow($_POST["a"], 2) + pow($_POST["b"], 2);}
?>

<!-- make it pretty and organized with outdated HTML 4.0 tags -->

<table width="390">
<font face="verdana" size="4">
<td width="25%"></td>
<td width="50%" align="left">
<center><b>Pythagorean Theorem</b>
<br><font size="3">
<i>c = sqrt(a² + b²)</i><br>
<b>a² + b² = c²</b>
</center></font><br></td>
<td></td>
<table width="410">
<form action="index.php" method="Post">
<tr><td><b>a </b></td><td>
<input name="a" type="text" value="<?php echo $a1;?>"><b>²</b> =</td><td><input name="a1" type="text" value="<?php echo $a;?>"></td><td><b>a²</b></td>
<tr><td></td><td></td><td></td><td align="right"><b>+</b></td><tr><td><b>b </b></td><td>
<input name="b" type="text" value="<?php echo $b1;?>"><b>²</b> =</td><td><input name="b1" type="text" value="<?php echo $b;?>"></td><td><b>b²</b></td>
<tr><td align="left"><input type="submit" value="Solve!"></td><td></td><td></td><td align="right"><b>=</b></td><tr><td><b>c </b></td><td>
<input name="c" type="text" value="<?php echo $c;?>"><b>²</b> =</td><td><input name="c1" type="text" value="<?php echo $c1;?>"></td><td><b>c²</b></td>
```

This will probably never serve anyone any kind of purpose, but the code does translate easily to other languages (for those of you just starting off with Java Programming, for example...).

I have a rule that I have to give away every rudimentary code creation, even if it doesn't get used by anyone.


----------



## SixFoot (Sep 7, 2016)

Here's what the output looks like:


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 7, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> I just had a screen come up telling me I had a virus, and asking me to ring up and report it. It said do not restart your computer and gave a telephone number. But Microsoft security has not registered any threat. I am wondering what to do. The phone number could be a scam itself, and there might be hackers trying to get my info.


It's a typical phishing attack.  You call the number, they tell you your computer in infected and claim they can fix it for a specific amount of money then ask for you credit card or banking information then empty your accounts.  
The fact that you're relying on M$ security has me concerned, one of the lowest rated security programs available.  If you have Malwarebytes I suggest you run it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 7, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Here's what the output looks like:
> 
> View attachment 88587



So what do you do for a living Sixfoot besides write incomprehensible (to people like me) things that amaze me?


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 7, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I just had a screen come up telling me I had a virus, and asking me to ring up and report it. It said do not restart your computer and gave a telephone number. But Microsoft security has not registered any threat. I am wondering what to do. The phone number could be a scam itself, and there might be hackers trying to get my info.
> ...



Yes, that is a very common scam.  I don't trust ANYTHING that claims to be Microsoft that pops up on my screen.  I don't click on them either, even to try to close them out, but immediately restart my computer.  And if I have any concern that the warning is valid I go to the Microsoft website to investigate. These things are generally picked up on unsecured websites.  Rule of thumb, unless you know who a popup on your screen is from, don't mess with it.

And trust me, nobody from Microsoft or any of their contractors are ever going to call you about a problem with your computer.  So any such call you get will be a pure scam.

I do have Avast anti-virus--their free program is very good but I pay for their internet security program--it's very reasonable--and use the free malwarebyte program.  So far--knock on wood--they haven't allowed a single virus or Trojan through in several years now.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 7, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Here's what the output looks like:
> 
> View attachment 88587


Ever cince I tok the Evelyn Woodhead Sped Redding Corce my comprension has improved conciderably.  And you herd it rite here on Roller Derby.........


----------



## SixFoot (Sep 7, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Here's what the output looks like:
> ...



As of now? I'm just a disabled combat veteran trying to get a college edumacation.

Back when I was working though, I did freelance web design for about 15 years.
Other jobs have included heavy construction equipment operator (Engineer), Infantryman, EMT, janitor, carhop, driver, office administration, organic farming, ranching, tire & lube express tech at walmart, etc..

I'm a true Jack of all Trades - good at everything, master of nothing.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 7, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Restarting isn't always the best idea as the virus could already be waiting for you to do that then load itself into the boot sequence, or BIOs a very, very bad situation especially if it gets into the BIOs.  You should open Task Manager and end the process (shut down the browser) then run anti-malware/anti-virus scans.


----------



## SixFoot (Sep 7, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Here's what the output looks like:
> ...



My English Comp teacher would likely have a heart attack reading this post. I think it's great how many different ways something can be misspelled, yet understood as if it were proper in the first place. lol


----------



## SixFoot (Sep 7, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Make sure that ethernet cable is disconnected too!!!


----------



## SixFoot (Sep 7, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Stranger Things was awful. Bad writing, bad acting, and rip offs of at least 6 movies. But..that is just my opinion. Many liked it. Many more hated it, lol. Wanna see a great show? Watch Penny Dreadful.
> ...




I thought _Stranger Things_ was a great 80's'esque show. _Penny Dreadful _is the same thing as every other thriller show out there, IMO. Since there' nothing really original anymore, I like getting my retro on, especially when it's a new show.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 7, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Unless you have wifi........


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 7, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I clicked on an add on facebook and that's when the warning screen appeared. Thanks for the info Ringel. I have not called the number, and I am going to restart my computer to see what happens.


----------



## SixFoot (Sep 7, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Well, even my routers use ethernet cables. lol I get ya though, turn that radio off!


----------



## SixFoot (Sep 7, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




At worst, you probably got your homepage settings altered. There's only so much malicious webscripts can do. If you downloaded and installed a program that turned out to be (or contained one within) a virus, THEN you'd be a bit fooked.

Windows Defender will likely have the cure if you caught a cold.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 7, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


What browser are you using?  Chrome and Firefox have an addon called WOT (Web of Trust), it will warn you if a site is potentially dangerous before allowing you to continue to the site, some anti-virus programs like Avast have an addon that is similar.  It's not 100% but it does help a lot.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 7, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



My kind of guy.  I describe myself the same way except that I'm not a combat veteran and you wouldn't call me to fix anything mechanical.  I have to have somebody else change the mini light bulb in the hall light fixture.  But I can do a lot of different stuff.  I remember now that you had started back to school and kudos to you for doing that.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 7, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I am using the latest internet explorer, and I have just started downloading Malwarebytes, but its running very slowly. Edit, I cancelled that download because it stopped at 1%

Edit 2; I succeeded in downloading Malwarebytes and ran it and it found nothing.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 7, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


That's your choice.......  I won't go anywhere near IE for security reasons (and because I really do hate Microsoft but not Windows..........) 
Here is the direct Malwarebytes download page;
Free Anti-Malware & Malware Removal
When installing any third party software always select _Custom Install_ and look for any piggybacked programs.  Been a while since I installed Malwarebytes so I don't remember if it has any piggybacked programs but look for options like "Make Chrome your default browser", the box next to it will be automatically checked, you have to uncheck it.

Oh and Malwarebytes is not an anti-virus program, it's an anti-malware program.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 7, 2016)

Hmmm.  I'm needing a few things for my fall wardrobe.  Which one do you think I should order?


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 7, 2016)

Actually the gray one isn't all that bad, but that color of gray makes me look as dead as the model.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 7, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Actually the gray one isn't all that bad, but that color of gray makes me look as dead as the model.



The outfit on the far left seems fine to me.  The one next to that looks like a fuzzy Star Trek uniform, and the one with the candy cane legs looks like a child put it together.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 7, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Actually the gray one isn't all that bad, but that color of gray makes me look as dead as the model.
> ...



It made me think of Star Trek, too.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 7, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Hmmm.  I'm needing a few things for my fall wardrobe.  Which one do you think I should order?


the red and blue tie dye and the gray!! LOVE the gray.
If you like boho stuff like I do...check out TiendaHo.com based in Santa Barbara. I used to have oodles of their outfits. I might need to start doing that again.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 7, 2016)

Meanwhile....I got my new glasses today. I loathe them. Double vision. The reading glasses frame I gave them, they broke at the company. So I had to go in and pic out a new pair of el cheapo frames...free of charge of course...and now I wait for those to come in. Once we get where we are going, I am going to see another eye doc cuz this can't be right. How the hell am I to see long distance and drive when its all double vision and it makes me nauseated to wear them?


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 7, 2016)

Sherry said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I think it's because of the pin.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 7, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Meanwhile....I got my new glasses today. I loathe them. Double vision. The reading glasses frame I gave them, they broke at the company. So I had to go in and pic out a new pair of el cheapo frames...free of charge of course...and now I wait for those to come in. Once we get where we are going, I am going to see another eye doc cuz this can't be right. How the hell am I to see long distance and drive when its all double vision and it makes me nauseated to wear them?


No line bi-focals?  They did that to me when I first got them, after a week of nausea and double vision I turned them back in and got my money back then went with the lined bi-focals.  Now I simply wear reading glasses when I need them as my distance vision (which wasn't that bad in the first place) improved by not wearing long distance corrective glasses.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 7, 2016)

Foxy, looks like the hurricane remnants went mostly west of us so we didn't get a whole lot of rain here, more than usual but not the deluge they were initially predicting.  You all in Albuquerque look to be in the sights though, looks to be coming right at you.  Don't drive through high flowing water.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 7, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I prefer my Tribble outfit........


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 7, 2016)

Kat said:


> I always like going to the state fair..


I enjoyed the fair much more when the daughter and granddaughters were here to go with me.  Also, before it cost $5 for parking and $15 to get into the fair.  Then, there's the cost of food, and who can go to the fair without chowing down on all that greasy sin?  I always did enjoy the animal exhibits the most.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 7, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile....I got my new glasses today. I loathe them. Double vision. The reading glasses frame I gave them, they broke at the company. So I had to go in and pic out a new pair of el cheapo frames...free of charge of course...and now I wait for those to come in. Once we get where we are going, I am going to see another eye doc cuz this can't be right. How the hell am I to see long distance and drive when its all double vision and it makes me nauseated to wear them?
> ...


No..not bifocals. Just distance glasses...which SUCK. I ain't wearing 'em. Nope.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 7, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Oh..and don't watch it with kids around. Lots of sex scenes. LOTS.
> ...


No kidding about the sex and violence.  And the producers just loved doing the bloodiest scenes in slow-mo!


----------



## Gracie (Sep 7, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> I always did enjoy the animal exhibits the most.


Dad and I did that. Went to the county fairs just to see the animals. My sister and mom thought it a dirty place and preferred to have tea parties sucking up to the mayor while Daddy and I sloshed thru stinky mud looking at cows, pigs and chickens.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 7, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I've been binging on GoT since the beginning.  Each new season requires a review of at least the previous season before the new one is watched.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 7, 2016)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I always did enjoy the animal exhibits the most.
> ...


I have an affinity for animals, any way you look at it, but my partner beats all when it comes to pigs.  I've seen the man "speak" to the pigs and they come right up to him, "talking" back and let him scratch and rub their ears and heads.  I wish my granddaughters were here so they could participate in 4H.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 7, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I have a backhoe and 200 acres, I just dare someone to show up and try to rob the place...
Being rural Alaska, though, most of the crooks prefer to stick closer to "civilization".  It's safer for them.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 7, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Dude, you live in El Paso, or course no neighborhood is safe.  (Further comment might become too political for the CS.)


----------



## Gracie (Sep 7, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




Nicky Santoro: [voice-over] A lot of holes in the desert, and a lot of problems are buried in those holes. But you gotta do it right. I mean, you gotta have the hole already dug before you show up with a package in the trunk. Otherwise, you're talking about a half-hour to forty-five minutes worth of digging. And who knows who's gonna come along in that time? Pretty soon, you gotta dig a few more holes. You could be there all fuckin' night.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 7, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Hmmm.  I'm needing a few things for my fall wardrobe.  Which one do you think I should order?


I don't know, Foxy.  All four are scrawny, unattractive specimens.  Are you sure you need something like that for your fall  wardrobe.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 7, 2016)

I was thinking that, myself. Models are so....boney.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 7, 2016)

I thought the question was about the outfits, not the models.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 7, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




Believe it or not El Paso is one of the safest cities in the nation, up till 2014 it had been rated number one for four years straight.  Where it is now I don't know, but it still ranks in the top 10 (I think).  The border towns are generally the safest, the crooks use them to pass though and to hide in, federal moneys and federal law enforcement flooded most border cities in 2010 pushing crime way down.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 8, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxy, looks like the hurricane remnants went mostly west of us so we didn't get a whole lot of rain here, more than usual but not the deluge they were initially predicting.  You all in Albuquerque look to be in the sights though, looks to be coming right at you.  Don't drive through high flowing water.........



Nope.  We got a couple of showers out of it but it pretty well fizzled for us.   But that couple of showers were nice.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 8, 2016)

Good night all.  It's well past the witching hour here and I am pretty well out of it.  But tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Kat (Sep 8, 2016)

g'nite Foxy


----------



## Gracie (Sep 8, 2016)

I'm off too. Night folks.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 8, 2016)

I am getting a nervous twitch wondering when I am going to get ripped off by computer hackers. Nothing has happened since yesterday but I am nervous that I have a virus. Well at least my radio proof credit card case arrived. Such is life in the computer age.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 8, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm.  I'm needing a few things for my fall wardrobe.  Which one do you think I should order?
> ...



Well I wouldn't be buying the model.  And I'm not really an off the shoulder strapless type either though that style does appeal to me as attractive. And I wouldn't wear the see through tie dye job.  The red one does look costumy and uncomfortable and the one on the right, well.  Just not me.  I guess I'll have to go another year being untrendy.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 8, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> I am getting a nervous twitch wondering when I am going to get ripped off by computer hackers. Nothing has happened since yesterday but I am nervous that I have a virus. Well at least my radio proof credit card case arrived. Such is life in the computer age.



It is highly unlikely you will get ripped off by computer hackers unless you are seriously careless or too trusting.  Just don't click on any popups unless you are absolutely certain they are okay, don't give anybody any personal information on the phone, don't give anybody access to your computer unless you are absolutely certain they are who they say they are and you solicited their help, and run a virus scan now and then and you're good to go.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 8, 2016)

Dajjal's understandable paranoia reminds me of one day at work years ago when I was still working for the other guy.  I was searching for something related to work--can't remember what--but accidentally got on something that started rapid fire porn photos, one after another, that just kept coming.  I couldn't exit the website, could not reboot, couldn't do anything.  Finally had to turn off my computer at the computer to get out of it.  It was horrible and I was terrified somebody was going to walk in the office while that was going on.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 8, 2016)

And okay, this is one of those days:


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 8, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal's understandable paranoia reminds me of one day at work years ago when I was still working for the other guy.  I was searching for something related to work--can't remember what--but accidentally got on something that started rapid fire porn photos, one after another, that just kept coming.  I couldn't exit the website, could not reboot, couldn't do anything.  Finally had to turn off my computer at the computer to get out of it.  It was horrible and I was terrified somebody was going to walk in the office while that was going on.


Don't feel alone.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 8, 2016)

And oh, how much I want to do this:






Yeah, yeah, I know.  I really REALLY need to go find something productive to do.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 8, 2016)

World might be a bit safer if you keep your slippers on today.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 8, 2016)

We're back to bright sunshine after days of heavy overcast with periods of rain, it's 81 degrees with a nice strong breeze.....  We've had the house open since yesterday though it was kinda muggy last night.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 8, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> World might be a bit safer if you keep your slippers on today.



Well I wear my Minnetonka moccasins as slippers and I do have them on.  But um, why?


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 8, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> We're back to bright sunshine after days of heavy overcast with periods of rain, it's 81 degrees with a nice strong breeze.....  We've had the house open since yesterday though it was kinda muggy last night.



Agree.  We'll be back into the mid to upper 80's again today, but the sky is clear, the sun is shining.  Last night was muggy - over 80% humidity here and that is almost unheard of.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 8, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > World might be a bit safer if you keep your slippers on today.
> ...


Don't go out.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 8, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I have to, but I'll put on my running shoes when I do.  But um...again...why?


----------



## Gracie (Sep 8, 2016)

I am totally peeved at my eye doc. The regular one...not the eye surgeon. Almost a month, with no glasses. Then, I call today to see if the reading glasses are ready and they say no....and I say ok..I know y'all broke them, but y'all also know I am moving and its difficult to drive or do stuff with blurry vision..so do you know when I will get my new glasses in? They don't know. They don't know?? Really? Well, can they CALL the company that makes the glasses and ASK them how soon the CUSTOMER can get her glasses that THEY broke? They don't know. Again, REALLY? They don't know if they can call to get a date of when they will be mailing the glasses back without breaking them this time? They don't know.

So I left them a lousy review on the net. Which means I will probably not get them at all. Which I will have to live with. Once I get in to LA on the 17th, I will have them filled via someone else with the perscription I got. Meanwhile...I will just have to squint.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 8, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Wayyullll...none of those costumes are really "me", yanno?


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 8, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > World might be a bit safer if you keep your slippers on today.
> ...



It means you stayed at home.


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 9, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I am totally peeved at my eye doc. The regular one...not the eye surgeon. Almost a month, with no glasses. Then, I call today to see if the reading glasses are ready and they say no....and I say ok..I know y'all broke them, but y'all also know I am moving and its difficult to drive or do stuff with blurry vision..so do you know when I will get my new glasses in? They don't know. They don't know?? Really? Well, can they CALL the company that makes the glasses and ASK them how soon the CUSTOMER can get her glasses that THEY broke? They don't know. Again, REALLY? They don't know if they can call to get a date of when they will be mailing the glasses back without breaking them this time? They don't know.
> 
> So I left them a lousy review on the net. Which means I will probably not get them at all. Which I will have to live with. Once I get in to LA on the 17th, I will have them filled via someone else with the perscription I got. Meanwhile...I will just have to squint.



Bummer Gracie.  You should demand any money you have paid be refunded.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 9, 2016)

Good night Darlinks. I hope all sleep well. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Kat, Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Boedicca's Dad,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition and their Moki,
Montrovant's transition,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, 007, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 9, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I am totally peeved at my eye doc. The regular one...not the eye surgeon. Almost a month, with no glasses. Then, I call today to see if the reading glasses are ready and they say no....and I say ok..I know y'all broke them, but y'all also know I am moving and its difficult to drive or do stuff with blurry vision..so do you know when I will get my new glasses in? They don't know. They don't know?? Really? Well, can they CALL the company that makes the glasses and ASK them how soon the CUSTOMER can get her glasses that THEY broke? They don't know. Again, REALLY? They don't know if they can call to get a date of when they will be mailing the glasses back without breaking them this time? They don't know.
> ...


Ah. But I have not paid one cent yet. I think they forgot to ask when I went to pick up the distance glasses, lol. I have every intention of paying them and in fact would be happy to IF they had my damn glasses for up close. Which they don't have. They are totally disorganized and have no clue what the hell they are doing. If I don't get my glasses before we leave..then no. They won't get a dime. If they do get them in before I leave, I will remind them that I have not paid for them yet and do they want some money? Jeez. What a bunch of ignoramuses.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 9, 2016)

Hey folks. Just dropping in to say hi. And goodnight. In the meantime:


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 9, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I am getting a nervous twitch wondering when I am going to get ripped off by computer hackers. Nothing has happened since yesterday but I am nervous that I have a virus. Well at least my radio proof credit card case arrived. Such is life in the computer age.
> ...



I just checked my history and the page warning me of a virus came from 8384856.com and the telephone number they gave was 0800 802 1389

Anyone feel like ringing i t?  I may ring from a phone box to see what they say.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 9, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Ah. But I have not paid one cent yet. I think they forgot to ask when I went to pick up the distance glasses, lol. I have every intention of paying them and in fact would be happy to IF they had my damn glasses for up close. Which they don't have. They are totally disorganized and have no clue what the hell they are doing. If I don't get my glasses before we leave..then no. They won't get a dime. If they do get them in before I leave, I will remind them that I have not paid for them yet and do they want some money? Jeez. What a bunch of ignoramuses.




Ignoramuses DO travel in packs...


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 9, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I'll pass.  A day rarely goes by in which we aren't hit up for some kind of scam or some dubious request for donations or somebody wants to sell us some product at a really REALLY god deal, etc.  So going to look for one isn't appealing to me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 10, 2016)

Good  morning all.  What's everybody doing this weekend?  Grocery Shopping and Farmer's Market for us.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 10, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good  morning all.  What's everybody doing this weekend?  Grocery Shopping and Farmer's Market for us.



Not much exciting going on here.  I have to clean upstairs today and do some laundry.  It looks like it might rain any minute now.  I'm just having my coffee and reading some really stupid and ridiculous threads here!  

When I was a kid, I never realized how batshit crazy people are.  Have they always been this way or is this a recent occurrence?  Not sure.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 10, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good  morning all.  What's everybody doing this weekend?  Grocery Shopping and Farmer's Market for us.
> ...



Morning Cris.  I need to do some cleaning and laundry in addition to shopping too.  And yes, the silly season is now in high gear and that seems to stimulate the batshit crazy people more than usual.  But they're out there pretty much year round I think.  (Disclaimer:  that is a 100% non partisan and/;or bipartisan and nonpolitical observation.   )

I prefer the kind of craziness we get in here.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 10, 2016)

Well, happy Caturday anyways.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 10, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I was just in a thread where some guy wants the government to provide him with girlfriends.  Lol.  Can you believe that?


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 10, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Google the number.  Just type it into your google address bar.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 10, 2016)

Can I post a link to that thread I was talking about?  I think other people should witness such ignorance.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 10, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Can I post a link to that thread I was talking about?  I think other people should witness such ignorance.



No.  I can appreciate the thought but that would be over the line for the Coffee Shop I think.  Even those who post stuff we don't approve of out there seem to be normal people in here.  So what's out there stays out there, and everybody is welcome here if they understand what the Coffee Shop is and what we are all about.  I think of us as the Seinfeld thread of USMB.


----------



## SixFoot (Sep 10, 2016)

Stupid staying up until 0400 doing algebra.... morning everyone!


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 10, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I didn't think of that but you get some really interesting information typing phone numbers into your browser.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 10, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Stupid staying up until 0400 doing algebra.... morning everyone!



Oh wow.  You are a glutton for punishment aren't you?  Algebra is one of those math disciplines that I really never got.  I do use a couple of algebra things I learned in everyday life--doing ratios for instance--but algebra just never clicked for me.  I loved geometry though.  The only way I got through algebra--made an A in fact--was by being nice to the teacher that the other kids treated very badly.  (No, I didn't date him or anything like that.  I was just pleasant to him.)


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 10, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Stupid staying up until 0400 doing algebra.... morning everyone!
> ...


I know I've mentioned this at least once before, I took algebra 3 times, twice in high school and once in college, aced it all three times.  Couldn't do an algebraic equation today if my life depended on it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 10, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



I only took the one algebra class in high school (and hated that.)  I really am pretty good at basic math--the kind we all use everyday at work and stuff--adding, subtracting, multiplying, division, percentages, measurements, square footages,etc.   And I do remember how to do ratios using algebra.    But college prep then, unless you were going into a math based field, only required two years of math.  So I took one year algebra and one year geometry in high school plus what math was involved in chemistry.  My grades exempted me from having to take any math in college other than what was necessary in physics and economics--I did take a lot of economics.


----------



## SixFoot (Sep 10, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



It's all slowly starting to make sense again. I think my biggest problem is not knowing the terminology anymore (radicands, quadratic, polynomials, coefficients, etc.). I can do the equations better than I can define them.

Geometry starts next week. Graphing after that. I must say, my expectations of college have so far been completely shattered. Had I realized that I was essentially paying someone else for me to re-teach myself algebra, I would've just googled it like I did when I taught myself PHP, and then signed up for the big kid classes when I felt caught up.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 10, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



I hate math, but oddly enough I liked algebra.  It was like a game with numbers.  I couldn't do it now either though because I haven't done it in so long.  I actually tutored a couple of people in algebra when I was in college.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 10, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



A great deal of my 'formal' education was self taught so I know exactly what you are saying.  After sitting in a classroom barely able to understand a heavily accented teacher and getting the subject matter not at all,  I would then spend some time studying up on it myself to figure out what in the hell I was supposed to have learned.    But unfortunately, unless you are sitting in a formal class while you are self educating, you don't get credit for the education you are acquiring through self education.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 10, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I believe that.  As bad as I was in algebra and as much as I hated it, when my brother-in-law got stuck having to teach high school freshman algebra--a subject he was poorly equipped to teach but there was nobody else available--I wound up tutoring him on what to teach and how to write out the tests and grade them.  Those poor kids.  I've always wondered how those who went on to Algebra II and beyond fared.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 10, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


It's not that I hated algebra, I liked it, it's just I never applied it after school so I don't remember any of it.  Heck a few years after taking algebra in college I went to the newly opened Computer Learning Center, took their placement test and failed every algebra question (algebra was half the test).  They told me they would teach me to be a data input tech (the old punch cards) but couldn't be a programmer, I laughed and explained that all I had to do was to add an algebra refresher class to my classload and that would solve the problem.  Given this I asked them what good they were to me........ they didn't have an answer.......


----------



## SixFoot (Sep 10, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



A game with  numbers, pretty much! Mine all end up looking like cross-word puzzles with the answer circled! lol


----------



## SixFoot (Sep 10, 2016)

ChrisL said:


>



Me too, I can't wait! lol


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 10, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



You are probably the only one of us who actually will use that stuff.


----------



## SixFoot (Sep 10, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Gonna need it for when I finish this app that will let me slap people in the face over the internet. lol


----------



## Sherry (Sep 10, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good  morning all.  What's everybody doing this weekend?  Grocery Shopping and Farmer's Market for us.



WQ and I will divide and conquer the grocery shopping this afternoon. I'd also like to pick up a beachy desk lamp for my office at work. We're going out for a yummy Greek dinner. WQ went by the library earlier and picked up my Saturday night movie request - Out of Africa. Tomorrow will be laundry and chillaxin.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 10, 2016)

The little one had her first soccer game of the season today (it's her second season).  In the first quarter her team scored 5 goals, the little one scored 3 of those.    She played goalie in the second quarter.  In the third quarter, because the other team only had 5 players and couldn't substitute, and because the little one's team was beating them so badly, her coach had her play goalie for the opposing team.  She rested at the beginning of the 4th quarter, then had to go back in and play again.

I had been worried about this game.  Her team seems not as good as last season's.  The girls are less aggressive, I don't know if any of them have played before, there are fewer girls, I was worried they would get beaten badly.  Instead they crushed the other team.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 10, 2016)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good  morning all.  What's everybody doing this weekend?  Grocery Shopping and Farmer's Market for us.
> ...



Hombre and I divide and conquer on the grocery shopping too--he and I know the store by heart so can divide the list by east and west--he takes half and I take half and we meet at the checkout counter. 

 "Out of Africa" is one of my very favorite all time movies--I own it on DVD.  I also downloaded her book "Out of Africa" on my Kindle. . .it is a quick read and not all that cohesive for a biographical work and should be read after seeing the movie that makes the book much more interesting.  While the movie certainly took liberties with the love story--it is not found in the book as the movie is sort of a sequel to the book--it is amazing how many lines in the movie were taken verbatim from the book, and how much the book explains about what you see in the movie but it doesn't register what is going on until you read the book.  The movie has a great story line though, magnificent scenery and cinematography, directing, and acting, and one of the greatest sound tracks ever.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 10, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I forgot what a beautifully filmed movie it is, but the love story left me feeling annoyed. WQ and I disagree on whether or not Denys was selfish. WQ thinks he was just a free-spirit, but I don't think they're mutually exclusive. It's still a great movie.


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 11, 2016)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



I feel the same frustration you feel re the love story though.  All she wanted was a committed love with somebody who would make her the priority in his life, but never had that kind of relationship.  I felt bad for her.  But yes, it is still a great movie.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


>



I studied electronic repairs and had to do some algebra, but I never had to use it to fix any equipment.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Thanks, I did that and there are a lot of pages about the telephone number claiming it is a scam.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 11, 2016)

blackhawk said:


>



This would be great.  For decades now I have been unable to remember which chain operates the fan and which the lights so its trial and error every time.  It is made more difficult because it is not the same configuration on every fan light assembly.


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 11, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Generally the light chain hanges lower than the fan it's that with all the fans in my house.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 11, 2016)

blackhawk said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



Not so in mine, but we do have some ancient fan light assemblys in the house and they are in every room except the great room.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 11, 2016)

blackhawk said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


Typically it's the center chain for the lights, the one dead center below the lights, the one hanging from the side of the light box controls the fan speed.


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 11, 2016)

HRH Charles Windsor was visiting his mother, Queen Elizabeth at her castle in Balmoral, Scotland.  Now, the driveway at Balmoral is some twenty miles long.  Twisting its way through the highlands of Scotland, rolling across the moors and through stately forests, it's quite a drive.

At one particuarly severe curve, Prince Charles felt a bump.  That's unusual for a royal driveway, even one as long as Balmoral's.  Stopping his Land Rover, Prince Charles got out to more accurately map and identify the bump in the road.

Instead of finding a pothole, Prince Charles found one of his mother's prized corgie dogs laying on the driveway.  The dog was dead, there is no question of that, a corgie-sized greasy spot.

Suddenly His Royal Highness was stunned by a blinding flash of light!  There stood a beautiful woman dressed in white with a shimmering glow around her.

"Your Highness, I'm you guardian angel.  I sense that you are in distress.  How may I help you?" asked the Angel.

"Oh!  Thank God" Prince Charles exclaimed "I'm afraid I just ran over one of mother's beloved corgie dogs.  She loves them so and I cannot begin to tell you what she may say when I tell her this terrible news."


The guardian angel paced back behind the Land Rover and examined the dead dog.  She returned, shaking her head in dismay.

"I'm afraid, dear Prince, that the dog is far too damaged.  My powers cannot help the poor cur.  Is there anything else I might be of assistance to you?"

Prince Charles thought a minute, head in his hands and tears welling up in his eyes.  He turned to his guardian angel and asked, "My wife, Camille Parker Bowles.  Is there any way you could make her as beautiful as my previous wife, Princess Diana?"

The guardian angel looked at the ground, glanced back at the corgie and said "Let's take another look at that dead dog."


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 12, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



The switch on the wall controls both.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 12, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



It is true that if both are on, the switch on the wall turns both off or both on.  But we frequently run the fan at night with the light off.  And in the winter often have the light on and the fan off.  So those chain thingees are kind of important.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 12, 2016)

So just Save and me in the Coffee Shop so far this morning.  Hope that means everybody is having a good Monday elsewhere.  I slept in this morning and now feel great. So I think I'll go mop a floor or something before that feeling wears off.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 12, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> So just Save and me in the Coffee Shop so far this morning.  Hope that means everybody is having a good Monday elsewhere.  I slept in this morning and now feel great. So I think I'll go mop a floor or something before that feeling wears off.



I'm sitting on hold trying to get a hold of the financial aid office for the school I'm trying to get into.  Well, to be more accurate, I've been accepted into the school, I'm trying to make sure I can afford it.  

I tried to call Friday and spent 1.5 hours on hold before I hung up when the little one came home.  Trying again today.  I really just want some confirmation from them, but this Friday is the cut off date for any documents they need and they are using a new system for financial aid this year, so I want to be sure I'm not going to somehow get screwed out of grant money.


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 12, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...





saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


That was supposed to be a secret.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 12, 2016)

blackhawk said:


> That was supposed to be a secret.



Not to worry, I'll rewire the switch.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 12, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


There are wall switches specifically for ceiling fans as well as remote controls for some of them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 12, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I would think that necessary for fans in very high ceilings but those are usually just fans and not fan light assemblies.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 12, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > So just Save and me in the Coffee Shop so far this morning.  Hope that means everybody is having a good Monday elsewhere.  I slept in this morning and now feel great. So I think I'll go mop a floor or something before that feeling wears off.
> ...



I would be major peeved at trying to do business with somebody that would have me on hold for 1.5 hours.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 12, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


You'd be surprised.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 12, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I spent another 1.5 hours on hold again today without getting answered.

I'm going to try and call a lot earlier tomorrow so I can spend more time on hold before the little one gets home and maybe get an answer.

I also sent yet another email in case someone might answer one of those.

I think I've turned in everything I need to, but after the disaster the last school turned into, I'm not going to be confident about this until I actually start classes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 12, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Could be.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 12, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Well I admire your persistence.   I don't think I would be that patient.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 12, 2016)

Been a busy morning. Roomies are stuffing boxes, cleaning their rooms, even bleached their bathroom and scrubbed it floor to ceiling and now he is fixing the package of bacon I told him to eat up. Smells like bleach and bacon in the house, lol.
I watered the yard again and will one more time on Friday, fill up the hummer feeders and the other feeders for the crows, doves, quail, orioles so the owner of the house doesn't have to worry about it for a couple of days. We move out on Saturday..he moves in same day, lol. I left him some pots and pans, dishes, a roll of toilet paper, drapes for the windows and some canned food so when he moves in...he is semi set without having to dig out his own stuff right away. He is pleased with the plan and so am I (less to find room for in the truck!).

5 more days...and off we go! So, doing as much as we can BEFORE then.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 12, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I don't really have any other choices for getting in touch with them.  I'm not close enough to go in person, the campus is about 150 miles away.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 12, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Been a busy morning. Roomies are stuffing boxes, cleaning their rooms, even bleached their bathroom and scrubbed it floor to ceiling and now he is fixing the package of bacon I told him to eat up. Smells like bleach and bacon in the house, lol.
> I watered the yard again and will one more time on Friday, fill up the hummer feeders and the other feeders for the crows, doves, quail, orioles so the owner of the house doesn't have to worry about it for a couple of days. We move out on Saturday..he moves in same day, lol. I left him some pots and pans, dishes, a roll of toilet paper, drapes for the windows and some canned food so when he moves in...he is semi set without having to dig out his own stuff right away. He is pleased with the plan and so am I (less to find room for in the truck!).
> 
> 5 more days...and off we go! So, doing as much as we can BEFORE then.



The Great Adventure is almost off and running! 

P.S.  Steal ALL the light bulbs.


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 12, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Been a busy morning. Roomies are stuffing boxes, cleaning their rooms, even bleached their bathroom and scrubbed it floor to ceiling and now he is fixing the package of bacon I told him to eat up. Smells like bleach and bacon in the house, lol.
> ...


LOL!!! I did! I left those twirly tubey ones. He has to have light. He's been a good landlord, so the bed will be made with freshly clean sheets, the desk will be left for him for his MANY pc's, the nice leather pc chair for his butt, dishes, some food, couple of night lights until he gets his own lamps going, drapes on the windows and a clean house. Yard critters I have been feeding for 12 years will be taken care of and in general...ready for his occupancy. He's ready too, cuz when I went to pay the rent, his living room was empty...just oodles of boxes full of his stuff. I HOPE he did as I said...call utilities and have them just swap them over to his name on Saturday. That way the fridge will stay cold and all he has to do with the internet is plug in!


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 12, 2016)

Gracie said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I'll have to say you are certainly a better woman than most tenants would be when they have been evicted.  You could give lessons.  But keeping my fingers, toes, eyes, everything crossed and send all possible good vibes your way for a smooth and satisfying transition.  (I approve of your roomies too.)


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 12, 2016)

Disclaimer:  It says Chicago, but honestly it could be a lot of places. . . .


----------



## Gracie (Sep 12, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Evicted is a harsh word. It means "get gone cuz I hate you cuz you haven't paid rent". Given notice to vacate is nicer, lol.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 12, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


The roomies have been awesome. I was not expecting them to get that involved in the moving process. They are even washing their windows.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 12, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Geeze, Gracie!
I adore that little poster in your tag line, "Les Deplorables", indeed!  LMAO


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 12, 2016)

Greetings, All!
Once again kicking back at the Willow place.  I get in a lot later because I have school on Monday morning, but I can still get here for an overnight stay.  The partner knocked down a few trees, leaving the stumps and roots for me to practice my Ho'-zilla skills on.  Having a piece of machinery like that will be an adventure in its own right, I'm guessing.  There's so much more I can do if I have some mechanical muscle.
The semester is well started.  We're already in week three and this class of students is a good bunch.  And like any other "performance", I've taught this class material so often I have it refined and can make a smooth presentation, fielding the most common questions with expertise born of repetition.
It's been pouring rain, and very windy.  Typical hunting season weather.  A good night to have made a batch of _great_ stroganoff instead of burnt offerings on the grill.  I think I'll whip the partner's butt at cribbage in a bit.  He's catching up on the past two days worth of newspapers. 
Well, I'll be watching the CS a bit.  Love to follow everyone and their adventures.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 13, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Actually we have been there.  We had two small children and were renting our house--buying was out of the question for us at the time--we simply did not have a down payment.  Our landlord asked us to vacate because they were bringing his mother to town and wanted the house for her.  There was no place--suitable or not--for us to go.  We loved loved LOVED that little town, but Hombre put in for a transfer as we literally had no place to live.  Because he was only a few months from being named branch manager somewhere, the company transferred us to Amarillo where we stayed four months before a management position came open.

So that was a case of a good landlord giving us notice to vacate.  But you know what?  It felt like an eviction.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 13, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Careful there my very good friend.  Wading just a wee too closely to illegal controversy there.    But happy we'll have you around more if only for a short time.  I used to love to play cribbage.  I wonder if I still remember how?


----------



## Gracie (Sep 13, 2016)

Yeah, Foxy. I know the feeling. I do love it here. But...the landlord needs it for himself and I understand although it bums me out. One of the roomies told me today that he dreads going because he keeps hoping the landlord will drive over and say "I changed my mind. Y'all can stay". It was sad when he said that. I just hugged him and said its a nice dream and I have wished it too...but it won't happen. 

Anyway...he goes to his brother a few blocks over. The other roomie heads to Santa Barbara college for another course, and we head to San Bern. Don't know what the future holds...but we will find out soon enough.


----------



## Kat (Sep 13, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Yeah, Foxy. I know the feeling. I do love it here. But...the landlord needs it for himself and I understand although it bums me out. One of the roomies told me today that he dreads going because he keeps hoping the landlord will drive over and say "I changed my mind. Y'all can stay". It was sad when he said that. I just hugged him and said its a nice dream and I have wished it too...but it won't happen.
> 
> Anyway...he goes to his brother a few blocks over. The other roomie heads to Santa Barbara college for another course, and we head to San Bern. Don't know what the future holds...but we will find out soon enough.





 We won't be seeing you much for a while, I assume?


----------



## Gracie (Sep 13, 2016)

I will be here as soon as I get things settled and my pc hooked up in the living room at the new house. So..Saturday night, I presume. Maybe Sunday. Depends on how tired I am. It's a long drive and I have a lot of boxes to unload and in to an empty room. But as usual..I have it all planned out. I like my ducks in a row, lol.
We should arrive "home" at around 3pm. Unload the truck. MrG will be heading to walmart to get his airbed while I unpack necessities. Once he gets back, get the bed aired up to his desired preference, his pc and tv hooked up. I want him settled first. THEN I will concentrate on my needs. So....no. You won't be without my blessed presence for long if I can help it.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 13, 2016)

His ^






Hopefully mine ^


----------



## Kat (Sep 13, 2016)

Those look darn nice. Hope they are comfy. With seeing your friends, you may not want to be online as much anyhow.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 13, 2016)

IF it comes in a twin. Then again..MrG just told me he is going to get a regular twin bed mattress and box spring.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 13, 2016)

Kat said:


> Those look darn nice. Hope they are comfy. With seeing your friends, you may not want to be online as much anyhow.


lol. Living with our friends will be no different than when they lived with us. They have their lives..we have ours. They are also free to go places now and not worry about the house since MrG and I are homebodies.


----------



## Kat (Sep 13, 2016)

I am glad to hear all that. Especially that you will still be around pretty much per usual.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 13, 2016)

Leave Kat and my USMB? Hell no!


----------



## Gracie (Sep 13, 2016)

However...since she freaked me out last week and we had a nice chat about her changing things alla time...she has been very helpful and kind in making me feel more secure...so...she has furniture for me to paint. Some is hers she wants to pay me to paint (not happenin'. I'll do it for free)...and some for me that she was going to sell and instead kept..which I am buying from her. So...during the day, I will be busy doing that stuff but at night? I'll be here. They go to bed at 8pm. I will have the living room to myself.


----------



## 007 (Sep 13, 2016)

Thought I might as well pop and say Howdy to the ole CS gang since I was on the board.

Sure miss Spoonman and BBD...


----------



## 007 (Sep 13, 2016)

Kat said:


> I am glad to hear all that. Especially that you will still be around pretty much per usual.


Kat... how the heck are you doing?


----------



## Kat (Sep 13, 2016)

007 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > I am glad to hear all that. Especially that you will still be around pretty much per usual.
> ...




Hey!!! Been forever! 

How are YOU?


----------



## Kat (Sep 13, 2016)

Gracie said:


> However...since she freaked me out last week and we had a nice chat about her changing things alla time...she has been very helpful and kind in making me feel more secure...so...she has furniture for me to paint. Some is hers she wants to pay me to paint (not happenin'. I'll do it for free)...and some for me that she was going to sell and instead kept..which I am buying from her. So...during the day, I will be busy doing that stuff but at night? I'll be here. They go to bed at 8pm. I will have the living room to myself.




8PM?????? It isn't even dark then LOL

Yanno...this may be the best thing that has happened for  you and Mister G in a long time!


----------



## Gracie (Sep 13, 2016)

Kat said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > However...since she freaked me out last week and we had a nice chat about her changing things alla time...she has been very helpful and kind in making me feel more secure...so...she has furniture for me to paint. Some is hers she wants to pay me to paint (not happenin'. I'll do it for free)...and some for me that she was going to sell and instead kept..which I am buying from her. So...during the day, I will be busy doing that stuff but at night? I'll be here. They go to bed at 8pm. I will have the living room to myself.
> ...


Could be. Time will tell. 
Meanwhile..I am looking up north near the oregon/calif border for mobile homes on land...in the mountains. There are a lot of them within our budget range. Our friends said if we found one that will fit them..they will come with us and they will rent out their house. I said go for it! So..that's the plan. Find a mobile on land with acreage and we ALL move to it. She is a beach person too, and misses it. We can't afford beach...but we can be in the middle of pine forest with a river or lake nearby and that is just as good as the beach. Beats the desert!


----------



## Kat (Sep 13, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...






Sounds exciting to me!


----------



## Gracie (Sep 13, 2016)

Actually, she is making noises on SELLING her house and we all 4 go in together and buy a house that will fit us all. That, I am interested in pursuing further, but not for awhile yet. Later on, in about a year, we will see. The inlaws want in too. Maybe some land, two mobile homes on it. Or a large 4 bedroom manufactured home and a guest house. That is what is spinning in our heads right now. MrG and I have really good credit...and a nice down payment. Friends have a house they are making payments on that is valued more now than when they bought it and the inlaws have a son that lives in Hawaii that wants them settled with MrG and I and is willing to toss in some bucks as well. Property will have 6 names on the title. One of us kicks...it goes to the 5. Another kicks, it goes to 4. Last one standing gets to deal with the bullshit of getting us all buried properly, lol.


----------



## Kat (Sep 13, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Actually, she is making noises on SELLING her house and we all 4 go in together and buy a house that will fit us all. That, I am interested in pursuing further, but not for awhile yet. Later on, in about a year, we will see. The inlaws want in too. Maybe some land, two mobile homes on it. Or a large 4 bedroom manufactured home and a guest house. That is what is spinning in our heads right now. MrG and I have really good credit...and a nice down payment. Friends have a house they are making payments on that is valued more now than when they bought it and the inlaws have a son that lives in Hawaii that wants them settled with MrG and I and is willing to toss in some bucks as well. Property will have 6 names on the title. One of us kicks...it goes to the 5. Another kicks, it goes to 4. Last one standing gets to deal with the bullshit of getting us all buried properly, lol.




I see things working out well for you and your future..


----------



## 007 (Sep 13, 2016)

Kat said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


I'm SPLENDID, Kat... life is good.

I hope the same for you.


----------



## Kat (Sep 13, 2016)

007 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...




That's great to hear. All is well here.


----------



## 007 (Sep 13, 2016)

Kat said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


Ya have to be a survivor nowdays, Kat... we all know... those in the city have it rougher than us out here in fly over country. Less money goes a lot further... I always think... "who wouldn't want to live in a little town?" Lord I love it here... pretty Wisconsin on the the river...


----------



## Kat (Sep 13, 2016)

007 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...




Ah Wisconsin is such a beautiful state. I lived there 3 years myself. I was on the big lake though.


----------



## 007 (Sep 13, 2016)

Kat said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


Michigan or Superior?


----------



## Kat (Sep 13, 2016)

007 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...




Michigan


----------



## 007 (Sep 13, 2016)

Kat said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


Cool... I live over on the other side of the state in the most southwestern county on the Wisconsin River. It's God's country. After living in NV, AZ, FL, CA, MT and an ex wife from PA, I had to come back here... "home."

I love farms...


----------



## Kat (Sep 13, 2016)

007 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...





Cool. I am glad you are happy. And nowhere like home.


----------



## Kat (Sep 13, 2016)

I was about an hour north of Chicago. I am sure you can figure about where that was.


Board is about to shut down to revamp. Was really really good to hear from you. Don't be a stranger!


----------



## 007 (Sep 13, 2016)

Kat said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


I'm not a subscriber to the old adage... "home is where you hang your hat."

I was the vagabond for too many years.

I'd do it over again though... you only live once.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 13, 2016)

Good morning all.  My goodness, 007 it has been way too long since you stopped in.  Big Black Dog  does drop in now and then as does Spoonman but they are no longer regulars on the board it would seem.  And what were you and Kat and Gracie all doing up in the middle of the night?   I thought I was keeping late hours but not 2 or 3 in the morning.  

Thinking about all the moving around we have done and whether I would do it again.  I suppose I would, though some of those places I loved dearly, and some I would not wish to live there again.

Just pondering Gracie's situation and wondering if I would be handling it as well as she is handling it?  Especially at this time in my life?   I'm glad I don't have to find out maybe, but I'm glad that she can.

Busy day in store at the Foxfyre's.  Hombre does his volunteer thing today and I'm going to try to do some major housecleaning.  We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 13, 2016)

Another hour on hold today, but someone finally answered!  Of course, after a quick question, I'm on hold again.....but hopefully because they are actually checking my status.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 13, 2016)

Ah, crap.  So I finally talk to someone in the financial aid office and it turns out they want yet another document from the IRS.  Getting my non-filer letter was a huge hassle last time and the cut off date for financial aid documents is Friday.  Why is this school shit always so difficult?  I don't know if I'll be able to get the thing they need in time.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 13, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ah, crap.  So I finally talk to someone in the financial aid office and it turns out they want yet another document from the IRS.  Getting my non-filer letter was a huge hassle last time and the cut off date for financial aid documents is Friday.  Why is this school shit always so difficult?  I don't know if I'll be able to get the thing they need in time.



Sending all sorts of good vibes that everything works out, Montro.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 13, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, crap.  So I finally talk to someone in the financial aid office and it turns out they want yet another document from the IRS.  Getting my non-filer letter was a huge hassle last time and the cut off date for financial aid documents is Friday.  Why is this school shit always so difficult?  I don't know if I'll be able to get the thing they need in time.
> ...



I remembered that I used an online fax service for the last thing I needed from the IRS.  Unfortunately, if you don't get at least one fax every week, it runs out, so now I'm waiting for them to give me a new fax number to use.  It's supposed to take no more than 24 hours, so hopefully later today or tomorrow I can go on hold with the IRS again and get a wage and income transcript for my total lack of wages and income.


----------



## Kat (Sep 13, 2016)

007 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...




Well that is true too. I am about to set out on a new adventure myself in a few short months. It's exciting, yet overwhelming.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 13, 2016)

Well, I got my specs today. The reading glasses. Can't see out of them, either. I am not pleased.
I can see out of one eye at a time. Not both at the same time. They wanted me to see the eye doc again and I said HELL NO. I am leaving saturday and you guys fucked around long enough. I will get a new eye doc where I am going and start all over again. Oh, and expect me to dispute the charges (yes, I paid them) once I do because this perscription is WRONG.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 13, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Well, I got my specs today. The reading glasses. Can't see out of them, either. I am not pleased.
> I can see out of one eye at a time. Not both at the same time. They wanted me to see the eye doc again and I said HELL NO. I am leaving saturday and you guys fucked around long enough. I will get a new eye doc where I am going and start all over again. Oh, and expect me to dispute the charges (yes, I paid them) once I do because this perscription is WRONG.



Did they say your eyes were not equally strong, because the lenses may be different to each other. I think you need to try them for a while, as your eyes may get used to them.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 13, 2016)

I got my IRS form sent to the financial aid office.  It only took about 5 hours on hold, 4 of those with the school.    It's silly, the transcript I just sent them just says that they didn't receive any tax filing from me last year, which was already in my letter of non-filing.  Whatever, it's the form they asked for, now they've got it.  Hopefully there's nothing else they need, since the documents need to be in by Friday.


----------



## Kat (Sep 13, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Well, I got my specs today. The reading glasses. Can't see out of them, either. I am not pleased.
> I can see out of one eye at a time. Not both at the same time. They wanted me to see the eye doc again and I said HELL NO. I am leaving saturday and you guys fucked around long enough. I will get a new eye doc where I am going and start all over again. Oh, and expect me to dispute the charges (yes, I paid them) once I do because this perscription is WRONG.




Sounds to me like you were either not measured, or not measured properly. I forget what that is called, but I know others that it has happened to. How annoying.


----------



## Kat (Sep 13, 2016)

Gracie Here it is. They have to measure  your pd or Pupillary Distance. Did they do that??




Ordering glasses online? Missing PD? Here's how to measure it at home!


----------



## Gracie (Sep 13, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I got my specs today. The reading glasses. Can't see out of them, either. I am not pleased.
> ...


I have been doing that. Problem is...it's still double vision, gives me a headache and I get nauseated. I cannot wear them for long amounts of time, but I have tried. The gal said I need prism glasses and I really need to see the doc again and I said hell no...I already TOLD him they made me dizzy before the glasses were even made when I was sitting in his exam chair with the tests being done.
Both glasses are worthless.  I'll just squint a lot until I get where I'm, going and use the distance glasses in spurts so I can see road signs.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 13, 2016)

Kat said:


> Gracie Here it is. They have to measure  your pd or Pupillary Distance. Did they do that??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No..he didn't do that.

I can see out of one eye at a time. Not both at the same time. With the glasses. Without the glasses, its a bit blurry but doable. 
If I turn my head or my eyes away from the total center of what I am looking at, it has to be exactly straight and center. Moving my eyes to the left, right, up or down...its double vision.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 13, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I use cheap ready made glasses most of the time as my prescription glasses have fixed a focal length. I use cheap 2.5 magnification glasses for reading and watching TV. I cannot see the TV with my prescription reading glasses as it is too far away to be in focus. You might find cheap off the shelf glasses would suit you too.


----------



## Kat (Sep 13, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie Here it is. They have to measure  your pd or Pupillary Distance. Did they do that??
> ...




Please trust me. That is the problem. They have to measure.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 13, 2016)

I called the CC company and put a hold on the charge for the WRONG glasses rx. I will have another exam once I get where I'm going.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 13, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Well, I got my specs today. The reading glasses. Can't see out of them, either. I am not pleased.
> I can see out of one eye at a time. Not both at the same time. They wanted me to see the eye doc again and I said HELL NO. I am leaving saturday and you guys fucked around long enough. I will get a new eye doc where I am going and start all over again. Oh, and expect me to dispute the charges (yes, I paid them) once I do because this perscription is WRONG.


Geez.  Maybe that's the final shoe dropping Gracie.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 13, 2016)

Hopefully!


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 13, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



The trouble is Gracie is dealing with an astigmatism which is the only reason I need glasses now.  And it does take a skilled optrician to write a proper prescription for that.  Everybody is different.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 13, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Eye doc said the surgeon got rid of the astigmatism...or rather, most of it, from what he could see. Personally, I think he is lacking in his duties because I told him in advance that I could not see with the temp plates he was using to test my eyes and he ignored it and wrote that rx anyway.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 13, 2016)

I got my bed!!! Saw it on CL and asked them to go buy it for me and I will refund this saturday. So they did. He's gonna take a nap in it and let me know how comfy it is. It's in our room right now. So...YAY! I got mine! Now MrG has to get his air mattress and we will be comfy the first night!


----------



## Gracie (Sep 13, 2016)

I asked why the sad face and she said cuz he wants it for himself, lol.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 13, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I sure wouldn't go the prism route without a second or third reliable opinion.  Been there, done that.  Big mistake.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 13, 2016)

I read up on the prism thing. I don't think I want that, either. I just want both my eyes to work at the same time and THIS eye doc sucks. I will find a new one in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 13, 2016)

HE emailed me just now and asked if the puppy dog eyes worked. I said..NOPE.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 13, 2016)

Speaking of naps...while he is napping in MY recliner bed...I think its time for my own on the floor with Karma.

zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 13, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Still appreciate the humor of some of our CS folks tags.  We usually gage whether it's bedtime, or not, if we can no longer "count out".  Cribbage is a cabin staple, it beats all hell out of TV.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 13, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


How are your fur kids doing?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 13, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I got my bed!!! Saw it on CL and asked them to go buy it for me and I will refund this saturday. So they did. He's gonna take a nap in it and let me know how comfy it is. It's in our room right now. So...YAY! I got mine! Now MrG has to get his air mattress and we will be comfy the first night!


Folks think I'm weird because I sleep sitting up.  I manage stacking pillows on the sofa right now, but I would probably find a recliner quite comfortable.  If I sleep in a bed too long, my hips, back, and other parts start aching unbearably.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 14, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


Moki goes in day after tomorrow for a draining of that huge tumor which will make him more comfortable...otherwise, he's still being a trooper! He plays a little bit with his stuffed babies, loves his walks, even went semi swimming in the ocean low tide snuffling bubbles in the waves, eating well, pooping soft. My plan worked out quite well in making it where it can bypass that huge lump and still exit softly from his behind.
Karma is doing well too. So far...so good! Thanks for asking!


----------



## Gracie (Sep 14, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I got my bed!!! Saw it on CL and asked them to go buy it for me and I will refund this saturday. So they did. He's gonna take a nap in it and let me know how comfy it is. It's in our room right now. So...YAY! I got mine! Now MrG has to get his air mattress and we will be comfy the first night!
> ...


I love my recliner! You really need to get one. My friend in the chair said he is going to dump the bed too, and start sleeping in one cuz he had a great nap in it...and woke up with no stuff bones.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 14, 2016)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Best of luck to Loki.  I am missing my Uschi so much!  Not to mention OldLadyCat.  Cherish your fur-fam!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 14, 2016)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I have a recliner up in Willow, in my atelier.  The new futon is ueber comfy, though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 14, 2016)

Good night Darlinks. I hope all sleep well. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Kat, Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Boedicca's Dad,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition and their Moki,
Montrovant's transition,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.

San Bernardino Depot before dawn


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 14, 2016)

Got up at 6.30 am and decided to look through some of my old software. I used to spend all night searching the web for software and downloading it. I have a zillion tons of software saved on about a hundred  cd roms. But I have forgotten what's on the disks. So I am going to have fun searching through them. I have an old computer running windows 98, and that is what most of the software runs on. The first thing I found is Coreldraw9.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 14, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night Darlinks. I hope all sleep well. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> ...


Gonna be my stomping grounds soon!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 14, 2016)

Good morning guys! I had a tough week moving the innards of my PC into a new case, so that's why I've not been in here for a few days. Also, I had to see my optometrist and work on getting myself a new pair of glasses. The ones I have are falling apart. Since I can't pay for them, I will be relying on charitable assistance from the local Lions Club chapter here.

I'll be back again soon. Don't forget, remember to...


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 14, 2016)

Battle tested sales veteran here.  We lost one in the changeover, they hired two, one was a no show and the other lasted last week then bailed.  I have decided to stay 30 days past my original 30 trial ending 9/19.  Progress is slow.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 14, 2016)

I found this header for letters in my old files. You can import it into a word processor as a header or at the bottom of the page, to liven up your letters. I have a lot more if anyone is interested.

Does anyone remember the fractal screen saver Hop? I have been running it all day and it is fascinating to watch. But it only runs on windows 98, not on later windows versions.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 14, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night Darlinks. I hope all sleep well. I really do love you guys.
> ...



I know.  That's why I chose that photo for the vigil list sign off.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 14, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 89449
> 
> I found this header for letters in my old files. You can import it into a word processor as a header or at the bottom of the page, to liven up your letters. I have a lot more if anyone is interested.
> 
> Does anyone remember the fractal screen saver Hop? I have been running it all day and it is fascinating to watch. But it only runs on windows 98, not on later windows versions.



I quit using headers on e-mail because some of the recipients had systems that took time to download them.  But I like that one.  I don't recall Hop.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 14, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> I don't recall Hop


 Hop was a dos based animated fractal screensaver that constantly changes to different animated patterns. I just searched for a download but could not find it, as it is obsolete. It will only run on win 98 which is dos based.

Besides nobody needs screen savers now as we are all using LCD screens and not the cathode ray tube, So we will not get screen burn.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 14, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I don't recall Hop
> ...



I still keep my monitors set to go off after 30 minutes of inactivity.  Carryover from the days of worrying about screen burn, probably.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 14, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I don't recall Hop
> ...



I didn't know that.  Not that I needed to know that but you never know when you might need to know that.    So I do have a modern LCD monitor but I make my own screen saver--use NM photos I've accumulated and run them as a slide show screen saver.  Get lots of neat comments from people with that.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 14, 2016)

There is an animated screensaver called electric sheep. You can watch a video of it on youtube.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 14, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> There is an animated screensaver called electric sheep. You can watch a video of it on youtube.



Really pretty and interesting, but I still like my scenic slide show.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 14, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > There is an animated screensaver called electric sheep. You can watch a video of it on youtube.
> ...



I enjoyed the video, but I am not going to download the electric sheep program because it makes extensive use of your computer online.

I could make a nice slideshow of foxes as I have 150 photos of them taken during the summer.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 14, 2016)

Been kinda busy today trying (unsuccessfully) to catch up with all I didn't get done over the previous two days.  Yesterday afternoon Giz went out back and disappeared (most likely into the neighbors yard).  Didn't come home for dinner, didn't come home at midnight and didn't come home when we finally went to bed at 2:30AM........ 
Got up this morning at 9:30, still no sign of the little shit, made coffee then got the cat's breakfast ready, turned around and the wayward waif is standing behind me, covered in briars waiting to be fed.  He's been in all day sleeping after such a hard night of sleeping outdoors........


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 14, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Been kinda busy today trying (unsuccessfully) to catch up with all I didn't get done over the previous two days.  Yesterday afternoon Giz went out back and disappeared (most likely into the neighbors yard).  Didn't come home for dinner, didn't come home at midnight and didn't come home when we finally went to bed at 2:30AM........
> Got up this morning at 9:30, still no sign of the little shit, made coffee then got the cat's breakfast ready, turned around and the wayward waif is standing behind me, covered in briars waiting to be fed.  He's been in all day sleeping after such a hard night of sleeping outdoors........



He'll probably not do that any time soon, and sorry for your worry, but glad the story had a happy ending.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 14, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Been kinda busy today trying (unsuccessfully) to catch up with all I didn't get done over the previous two days.  Yesterday afternoon Giz went out back and disappeared (most likely into the neighbors yard).  Didn't come home for dinner, didn't come home at midnight and didn't come home when we finally went to bed at 2:30AM........
> ...


Oh when he gets up later (yup he's still sleeping) he will want to go out, if we let him he'll possibly be out again all night long so he's not going out.  We figured he was next door or somewhere right around the house, he doesn't go far, he knows where food and safety is, he knows his home.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 14, 2016)

Indoor cat > outdoor cat.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## saveliberty (Sep 15, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Oh when he gets up later (yup he's still sleeping) he will want to go out, if we let him he'll possibly be out again all night long so he's not going out.  We figured he was next door or somewhere right around the house, he doesn't go far, he knows where food and safety is, he knows his home.



Nocturnal...


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 15, 2016)

Keeping a low profile in the CS.  Seems I can attract a fair amount of interesting "followers".  No need for them here.  Have a great day.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 15, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh when he gets up later (yup he's still sleeping) he will want to go out, if we let him he'll possibly be out again all night long so he's not going out.  We figured he was next door or somewhere right around the house, he doesn't go far, he knows where food and safety is, he knows his home.
> ...


I would have never guessed........


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 15, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Part of the cat philosophy of ask for forgiveness not permission.  If you do it when the hoomans are sleeping, there's no one to say no.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 15, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Since when do cats ask forgiveness?


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## saveliberty (Sep 15, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Since when do cats ask forgiveness?



Shhhh!


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 15, 2016)

This one is mostly for Montrovant  :


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 15, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> This one is mostly for Montrovant  :



I've spent more time on hold in the past month than in at least the 10 years previous.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 15, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > This one is mostly for Montrovant  :
> ...



For a minute there I thought it was me waiting on Comcast.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 15, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I've never had Comcast, but from what I've heard, they might be worse than the IRS or a school.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 15, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Ours here is pretty good to show up on time because if they are more than 30 minutes late or so for an appointment, they have to pay us.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2016)

ChrisL said:


>



Didn't you guys watch this?  You should watch it.  It's pretty amazing that the elk is actually pretty gentle with this guy.  He is lucky, I think.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2016)

ChrisL said:


>



This one is good because it's lions.  Hello?  Lions?


----------



## Gracie (Sep 15, 2016)

I've seen the elk one before. Very cool.
The lions must dislike the color blue, lol.


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 15, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



The Elk is like "" Hey man -- you should get out of the road """ And then ""Someones gonna hurt with all these cars around"...  Just trying to gore some sense into the guy..


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



He's like, what's wrong with you?  Get up!  Let's play!


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 15, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Absolutely.. "You OK?" Didya get hit by a car or something? Can I borrow your hat? ""


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Lol!  I was thinking that too.  He might just want his hat!


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 15, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> I've never had Comcast, but from what I've heard, they might be worse than the IRS or a school.



Well the IRS has sent me more letters over the years, which was very annoying.  I just glance at them now and throw them away.  The latest game is you accidently misspell your address and Utah sends you a letter stating you changed your address, when you correct it with them, Cincinnati sends you a letter stating you changed it with Utah.  Back and forth and back and forth.  I just stopped replying, seems to slow them down by six months to a year.

Comcast just uses deceptive practices to get $10 a month out of you.  Round three on that one and I am out an hour's time, but no money.  Made a copy of everything to send to the Attorney General's office Monday.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 15, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I had seen it but enjoyed seeing it again.  Actually the guy was very very lucky.  Had that young buck gotten really aggressive he could have been badly hurt.   People here who don't know elk try to get too close for photos or whatever and have been badly injured, sometimes killed--especially by a female who feels you are threatening her little one.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 15, 2016)

And here is my contribution for the evening.  This is Siberian bear hunting armor from the Nineteenth Century:


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 15, 2016)

Hombre and I have been up to my Uncle Ed's to give Aunt Betty and Uncle Ed's niece a break for a bit--my Uncle is in Hospice care and he's fading fast these last few days--probably will not survive the week.  Tough duty for all but his passing will be a blessing as he has no quality of life left.  So many of us seem to be in this situation right now.  And it does help to know people care.

Good night Darlinks. I hope all sleep well. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Kat, Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Boedicca's Dad,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition and their Moki,
Montrovant's transition,
Foxfyre's Uncle Ed, Aunt Betty, and friend Dana,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.

Tian Tan Buddha on Lantau Island, Hong Kong


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 16, 2016)

Been enjoying relatively cool nights, all we've needed most nights is the back swamp cooler running, much easier on the electric bill. 
Debating whether to go up to Fort Stanton this Saturday for the monthly living history.  I have my frock almost finished but I don't like how it looks on me, considering making a sack coat or Vaquero jacket instead.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 16, 2016)

How often does Fort Stanton have these big deals?


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 16, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> How often does Fort Stanton have these big deals?


The "big deals" are twice a year, one being 1850s through 1880s Fort Stanton Live, the other is WWII, The March on Rome, supposedly the valley looks like the approach to Rome that the allies took during the war.  This is the one Saturday a month living history at the fort, every third Saturday in the month.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 16, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > How often does Fort Stanton have these big deals?
> ...


Here's the Fort Stanton Live event for next year.

Fort Stanton LIVE! - New Mexico Tourism - New Mexico Events


----------



## Gracie (Sep 16, 2016)

Ok....checking in to say adios for awhile. Y'all be good. See ya when I get where I'm going.

Hugs


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 16, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Ok....checking in to say adios for awhile. Y'all be good. See ya when I get where I'm going.
> 
> Hugs



Here's hoping for a smooth transition to the new place and roomies!


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 16, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Ok....checking in to say adios for awhile. Y'all be good. See ya when I get where I'm going.
> 
> Hugs



Safe travels Gracie.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 16, 2016)

Today is my baby boy's 18th birthday, and I was not prepared to feel so emotional...I'm just so proud and happy to have the honor of being his mom.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 16, 2016)

Sherry said:


> Today is my baby boy's 18th birthday, and I was not prepared to feel so emotional...I'm just so proud and happy to have the honor of being his mom.


Hope he doesn't turn out like me at that age.......


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 16, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Hombre and I have been up to my Uncle Ed's to give Aunt Betty and Uncle Ed's niece a break for a bit--my Uncle is in Hospice care and he's fading fast these last few days--probably will not survive the week.  Tough duty for all but his passing will be a blessing as he has no quality of life left.  So many of us seem to be in this situation right now.  And it does help to know people care.
> 
> Good night Darlinks. I hope all sleep well. I really do love you guys.
> 
> ...


Sorry about your Uncle, Foxy.  Hopefully, his transition is peaceful...and swift enough to avoid much discomfort.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 16, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Ok....checking in to say adios for awhile. Y'all be good. See ya when I get where I'm going.
> 
> Hugs


Via con dios, Gracie.  I'll be looking for your reappearance once you get to your destination.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 16, 2016)

Sherry said:


> Today is my baby boy's 18th birthday, and I was not prepared to feel so emotional...I'm just so proud and happy to have the honor of being his mom.


Happy 18th, Sherry.  Just wait until your baby calls to complain about being "middle-aged".  My baby turns 35 this year


----------



## peach174 (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi everyone!

I'm checking in for a few just to let you all know I'm OK and doing well.

To tell the truth I became a recluse here and out of here.  
Really, It's always been that way when things become to over much for me to deal with like my Mom's death in April and innocent cops deaths (My step dad was a detective for the Denver Police) and all of the general meanness  out on the board I needed to retreat to my book world. I've had my nose in some awesome books all summer long. The kind that you just can't set down. 
It works for me all the time and regerates me and I like to think it makes me a stronger and better person to deal with so much terible things happening all the time around the world we live in today.

I had a great birthday and hubby spoils me all the time
He got me a kindle fire tablet so I'm typing here on it right now. Sweet!!!!

You all have a great weekend.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 17, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm checking in for a few just to let you all know I'm OK and doing well.
> 
> ...



Sending you a hug peach174  and happy you checked in.  The board is never mean here in the Coffee Shop.  I haven't put you on the 'missing persons' list as you advised you wouldn't be as active but do check in now and then.  So sorry about your Mom and many of us have grieved the senseless loss of life across the country.  A belated Happy Birthday--geez I need to check the birthday list more often but everybody isn't on it--and don't be a stranger.  Congrats on that Kindle Fire.  I love mine too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 17, 2016)

That reminds me too that I meant to give a shout out to flacaltenn who dropped in for a rare visit yesterday too.  Hope he isn't a stranger for so long again either.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 17, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone!
> ...





I agree never here !

What part did you not get about being a recluse ?
That means retreat totally from everything just a few months. LOL


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 17, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> That reminds me too that I meant to give a shout out to flacaltenn who dropped in for a rare visit yesterday too.  Hope he isn't a stranger for so long again either.



The prob is -- I go thru a pot of coffee every day.. But I'll come by for some sweet cakes !!! 
Its always on my to-do list, but sometimes it's after most folks are headed home.

Sometimes I sit on the curb outside and just sing show tunes..


----------



## peach174 (Sep 17, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > That reminds me too that I meant to give a shout out to flacaltenn who dropped in for a rare visit yesterday too.  Hope he isn't a stranger for so long again either.
> ...





Do you know any from Carousel?


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 17, 2016)

peach174 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



My first wife was in theater, only time I ever saw her was in the theater... They are ALL imprinted in my brain..
Except for Carousel..  Must have been to expensive to produce or something.. .


----------



## peach174 (Sep 17, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...




It was a show tune movie from the 50's


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 17, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


He does _Tomorrow_ very well, almost too well........


----------



## peach174 (Sep 17, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...




That was very funny, even More so ,when he was talking stage and I was talking movies.
I'm one of those westerners who don't think about stage theater much  like easterners do.


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 17, 2016)

peach174 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I'm sure it was on the BIG stage.  But not much the "little" stages. Remember watching a film version of it at cast party.. Probably too expensive and timely to build credible sets for it. 

Rogers and Hammerstein learned a bit about entertainment economics probably.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 17, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


Provincial putz.........


----------



## peach174 (Sep 17, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Wait, did you just call me a regional bigot?

I'm flattered!


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 17, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


----------



## 007 (Sep 17, 2016)

Kat said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


Please be careful, always be aware of your surroundings... and try and have fun... 

I'm going to head out to Montana next month for a long overdue visit to see my sister and nephew, great kid, cowboy to the core. I'll have a couple friends with me on the trip, Mr. Maadi AK-47, and Mr. Raging Bull .44 mag.


----------



## 007 (Sep 17, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Cribbage has to be one of the most fun games I have ever played. Thankfully I too had a friend that loved to play Crib. We used to even take pictures of when we'd get that perfect 24 point hand, and when you have no points at all, it's always "19," because you can't have 19 so, ya, sarcasm. Great game, probably played thousands of games myself, even Crib tournaments in bars. I have a few different Cribbage boards...

This is the thickest one I have...






This is the biggest one I have...






I won this one in a raffle. I knew this guy, Dick Trickle...






And this is the first Crib board I ever had, and the one that has gotten the most use, and my favorite just because I've had it forever and it's really seen the all nighter, drunkard, Crib playing times...


----------



## Kat (Sep 17, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Ok....checking in to say adios for awhile. Y'all be good. See ya when I get where I'm going.
> 
> Hugs





Be safe..all that stuff. Will miss you..


----------



## Kat (Sep 17, 2016)

007 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...




You be safe too. And have fun!


----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 17, 2016)

Sherry said:


> Today is my baby boy's 18th birthday, and I was not prepared to feel so emotional...I'm just so proud and happy to have the honor of being his mom.




Michael is a great personal.  I was a complete twit at his age.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 17, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Ok....checking in to say adios for awhile. Y'all be good. See ya when I get where I'm going.
> 
> Hugs




Sending good thoughts your way, Gracie.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 18, 2016)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Today is my baby boy's 18th birthday, and I was not prepared to feel so emotional...I'm just so proud and happy to have the honor of being his mom.
> ...


Age nineteen was when I started to grow up, granted it took another thirty years to become an adult twenty something but at least I started........


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 18, 2016)

Good afternoon all.  Hope everybody is having a good Sunday.  I'm battling the worst pain you can have with a bad tooth, but will get that taken care of in the morning.  Meanwhile all is quiet.  Will take a pound cake and a pizza over to my aunt's place in a bit.  Uncle Ed is hanging in there but I think maybe 24 hours and he won't be with us any more.  Sad duty in a way but it hasn't been as bad as it could have been.  Aunt Betty is hanging in there and she has a good support team.  Yall all root for the right teams today, okay?


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 18, 2016)

For Foxfyre


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 18, 2016)

Yup, that's about right........


----------



## Gracie (Sep 18, 2016)

Honey's...I'm home!!!

Just not got hooked up to the net. Its been a CRAZY ride. CRAZY. omg. CRAZY. Catching up soon in this thread and the rest of the board...so gimme a couple of hours, lol,  then I will fill y'all in on the adventure!


----------



## Gracie (Sep 18, 2016)

Ok...mostly caught up.  I can't believe its only been 24 hours cuz it seems like 5000 hours.

Traffic as EXACTLY like this...I shit you not. A 4.5 hour drive took us 9 hours.






AND...it was 97 degrees by noon. We left the foggy cool coast at 8:30am, got here at 5:30pm. 2 hours out, the altenator went out on the truck and thank God it went out at the exit at Buellton where there just happened to be a UHAul place. We were going to tow the damn truck but the guy that worked there said he could replace it for us an it would take about an hour. That cost us 440 bucks. Jeez. And it was hot, but more like 75 degrees, so tolerable. I worried mostly about the dogs, so I found a nice place to park in the shade until the truck was fixe. Then we were off again. Finally got to Santa Barbara an hour later, then Ventura half an hour after that will no problems. SB was full of fog, so it cooled down a lot...and so was Ventura. Blessed relief! I was hoping the end of the drama would be done, but nope. Soon as we got past ventura...its started.  Bumper to bumper. On a SATURDAY, mind you. And hot? It got hotter, hotter hotter..dogs began to pant...we had to pull off an offramp in one the many cites off the 210 (I think it was the 210), find a park, let them pee and pour water on them. Air condtioner helped, but dammit..van was stuffed so the vents were not cooling it enough back there, and poor Moki had no place to hide from the sun beating in the back window.

Anywa...spent about 15 minutes there, hit the road again. Soon as we hit San Bern...omg. See pic above. I am trying to view MrG behind me, cars on each side of me trying to squeeze in front of me, motorcylces whitelining  the road, read signs, keep an eyeball on the heat meter in the van. It was awful. And I poured sweat. Got a sore throat, hoarsness set in, chest began to ache with GERD even though I had not eaten anything (stress) and I was ready to turn around and come home. But..no place to get off in that mess since CalTrans decided to do road work on a SATURDAY AFTERNOON...and channel a bottleneck of 4 lanes into 2. We CRAWLED. Finally, it let up past Redlands and we got home around 6:30am. And my hair was stuck to my head, I was dripping, hoarse, dogs were lethargic and I HATED it. 

At 2am, I woke MrG up, who was sleeping on the floor, and said "I'm leaving. No traffic cuz its 2am. I will live in my van. You can stay here. I'm LEAVING". He let me rant, then rolled over and went back to sleep. I slept on the couch..or tried to. It was SO HOT in this house and I couldn't sleep at all. The ac was not on, cuz they just leave the doors and windows open for the night air. But it was horrible hot. Come to find out the other gal that lives here doesn't mind the heat and not once turned it on with all of not here yet, so it collected in the house for 2 days. Jeez.

Anyway..I got up at 7am this morning (which I plan to start doing now), sat in the back yard and enjoyed looking the the mountain range and the nice cool air in the back yard. House finally cooled off around 4am. When I got up, my friends were just making coffee and had the AC on and it felt so good in the house, but nice outside although very warm and today it got up to 103. I have never drank as much water in my life since being here, lemme tell ya. But, the way to survive this is go to bed earlier like 11pm, get up earlier and do what has to be done as far as shopping and stuff BEFORE the heat of the day hits. Then hide in the house until the sun goes down and wait for the night air to hit us. Plus, fall is starting, so we only have about a month to go before it starts to get cold. I grew up in the valley..so my body IS remembering the heat. It just forgot about it for 30 years when I moved to the coast. Now it has to remember again.

Anyway...this is a lovely little town in the middle of sprawling cities and no need to go too far to anything! It's all within a block or two or less than a mile. There is no need to go anywhere else, so that is a plus. Nice neighborhood...even the neighbors came by to welcome us. So overall...it is getting better and I am less stressed. And the dogs? they LOVE it. Go figure!


----------



## Gracie (Sep 18, 2016)

Sorry for typos. I am still blind with these glasses and I  plan to find a new eye doc this week and put a stop payment on the specs that don't work right. Plus, I am still tired. We are just too dam old for this shit.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 18, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Ok...mostly caught up.  I can't believe its only been 24 hours cuz it seems like 5000 hours.
> 
> Traffic as EXACTLY like this...I shit you not. A 4.5 hour drive took us 9 hours.
> 
> ...



Well while it stressed me out just thinking of what that trip was like, so happy you made it relatively uneventfully Gracie.  And hope you have a good restful night and the rest of your life begins in the morning.  ((hugs))


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 18, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Ok...mostly caught up.  I can't believe its only been 24 hours cuz it seems like 5000 hours.
> 
> Traffic as EXACTLY like this...I shit you not. A 4.5 hour drive took us 9 hours.
> 
> ...


You need a helicopter, Gracie.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 18, 2016)

Oh, and MrG is now outfitted with a brand new twin bed set, a dresser we bought on Offer UP, his tv hooked up to the cable box but no internet for him yet. He said he isn't missing it at this time and can wait. He's happy with his tv. Me...I don't have cable tv yet, but I have internet and netflix..plus if I want to watch tv I can do it in his room and if he wants internet, he can get on my pc. All this is temporary until we get more settled. Tomorrow...FRIDGE. We need our own and have a spot in the garage for it when we find one. And MrG needs a desk and pc chair. THEN we will be settled. What a wild ride!


----------



## Gracie (Sep 18, 2016)

Karma has NOT barked wildly, except when she sniffed out a skunk in the neighbors yard...her name is Bernadine...and she came over today to welcome us to the neighborhood (over 55 age community) and said she heard the dog barking and I said SKUNK and she said omg...she needs to fix the fence so MrG said he would go over and help her block it off. Things are going well. MrG said he likes it here. I am still leery...but today was very nice even though it was so hot.  Still..INSIDE was nice and still is.


----------



## Kat (Sep 18, 2016)

Just reading that wore me out!! I AM happy you made it safely though. I do not envy you that traffic...ugh.

Hope everything gets better and better for you! Love how you tell an adventure...


----------



## Gracie (Sep 18, 2016)

We drove thru Cherry Valley...I was surprised...even though I was miserable in the Van and so tired from the long drive...the little town looked lovely with all the vineyards and tree orchards and horse farms. Yes, I was really surprised and in a pleasant way. Out here...its A LOT of farmland and crops. HOT, yes, but the fruits and veggies seem to love it, lol. I hope I will too.

I just got back inside from sitting outside having a cig. I10  (I think its the 10) is a block away. LOUD. But know what it sounds like, minus motorcycles passing by? Surf. Waves. Sound JUST LIKE the ocean during a storm. And I was shocked just now to hear...ready for this?...and owl in someone's tree hooting. Baby ground squirrels live under the fig tree in Bernadine's back yard that butts up to ours and it's the cutest squeaking. 

I really fell in love with Cherry Valley..which is not far from us.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 18, 2016)

Images for Cherry Valley.

san bernardino traffic - Google Search

I think MrG and I are going to be looking for homes there. 

Link says traffic...but its really views of Cherry Valley.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 19, 2016)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


We usually play until we cannot count out anymore.  That leaves just enough to make it to the sack before sleep descends like a load of bricks.  I'm building an over-sized cribbage board for a friend, it's about 30"x8".  I taught my SIL how to play and we played all afternoon and into the night.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 19, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Images for Cherry Valley.
> 
> san bernardino traffic - Google Search
> 
> ...


Glad to know you've made it safely to your new digs, Gracie.  Better yet, that the place suits you to some extent.  I'm still sending best wishes your way, hopefully you have found a home.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 19, 2016)

Good morning Coffee Shoppers.  So here it is again my birthday and I'm waiting (2-1/2 more hours now) for my dental appointment and hopefully relief from this angry tooth or whatever it is in my jaw.   We spent the evening with Aunt Betty and Uncle Ed and uncle Ed's niece, and when I went in to see him and talk to him a bit--he has been in a coma for a couple of days now--I sensed the end was very near.  And just as soon as we arrived home, maybe 20 minutes after we left there, his niece called to tell me that he had passed, quietly, peacefully, blessedly.  Hospice would be there shortly to take care of things, sign the death certificate, etc.  No we shouldn't go back.  So my birthday will be bitter sweet today.  The ordeal is over, hopefully the worst of the pain will be gone, and we move into the next phase for Aunt Betty.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning Coffee Shoppers.  So here it is again my birthday and I'm waiting (2-1/2 more hours now) for my dental appointment and hopefully relief from this angry tooth or whatever it is in my jaw.   We spent the evening with Aunt Betty and Uncle Ed and uncle Ed's niece, and when I went in to see him and talk to him a bit--he has been in a coma for a couple of days now--I sensed the end was very near.  And just as soon as we arrived home, maybe 20 minutes after we left there, his niece called to tell me that he had passed, quietly, peacefully, blessedly.  Hospice would be there shortly to take care of things, sign the death certificate, etc.  No we shouldn't go back.  So my birthday will be bitter sweet today.  The ordeal is over, hopefully the worst of the pain will be gone, and we move into the next phase for Aunt Betty.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 19, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning Coffee Shoppers.  So here it is again my birthday and I'm waiting (2-1/2 more hours now) for my dental appointment and hopefully relief from this angry tooth or whatever it is in my jaw.   We spent the evening with Aunt Betty and Uncle Ed and uncle Ed's niece, and when I went in to see him and talk to him a bit--he has been in a coma for a couple of days now--I sensed the end was very near.  And just as soon as we arrived home, maybe 20 minutes after we left there, his niece called to tell me that he had passed, quietly, peacefully, blessedly.  Hospice would be there shortly to take care of things, sign the death certificate, etc.  No we shouldn't go back.  So my birthday will be bitter sweet today.  The ordeal is over, hopefully the worst of the pain will be gone, and we move into the next phase for Aunt Betty.



Okay that one made me laugh out loud, Montro.  Thanks.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Sep 19, 2016)

007 said:


>



What a great Cribbage Board and Classy Stock Car driver, RIP...


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning Coffee Shoppers.  So here it is again my birthday and I'm waiting (2-1/2 more hours now) for my dental appointment and hopefully relief from this angry tooth or whatever it is in my jaw.   We spent the evening with Aunt Betty and Uncle Ed and uncle Ed's niece, and when I went in to see him and talk to him a bit--he has been in a coma for a couple of days now--I sensed the end was very near.  And just as soon as we arrived home, maybe 20 minutes after we left there, his niece called to tell me that he had passed, quietly, peacefully, blessedly.  Hospice would be there shortly to take care of things, sign the death certificate, etc.  No we shouldn't go back.  So my birthday will be bitter sweet today.  The ordeal is over, hopefully the worst of the pain will be gone, and we move into the next phase for Aunt Betty.


Happy Birthday, Foxfyre!  Sorry about the tooth.  Hope you get relief soon.

Do you still put all the candles on cake or are you old enough to switch to numbers instead?


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 19, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning Coffee Shoppers.  So here it is again my birthday and I'm waiting (2-1/2 more hours now) for my dental appointment and hopefully relief from this angry tooth or whatever it is in my jaw.   We spent the evening with Aunt Betty and Uncle Ed and uncle Ed's niece, and when I went in to see him and talk to him a bit--he has been in a coma for a couple of days now--I sensed the end was very near.  And just as soon as we arrived home, maybe 20 minutes after we left there, his niece called to tell me that he had passed, quietly, peacefully, blessedly.  Hospice would be there shortly to take care of things, sign the death certificate, etc.  No we shouldn't go back.  So my birthday will be bitter sweet today.  The ordeal is over, hopefully the worst of the pain will be gone, and we move into the next phase for Aunt Betty.
> ...



Thanks, and well let's put it this way.  If they put all the candles that go on my birthday cake these days, I'm required to notify the Fire Department.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning Coffee Shoppers.  So here it is again my birthday and I'm waiting (2-1/2 more hours now) for my dental appointment and hopefully relief from this angry tooth or whatever it is in my jaw.   We spent the evening with Aunt Betty and Uncle Ed and uncle Ed's niece, and when I went in to see him and talk to him a bit--he has been in a coma for a couple of days now--I sensed the end was very near.  And just as soon as we arrived home, maybe 20 minutes after we left there, his niece called to tell me that he had passed, quietly, peacefully, blessedly.  Hospice would be there shortly to take care of things, sign the death certificate, etc.  No we shouldn't go back.  So my birthday will be bitter sweet today.  The ordeal is over, hopefully the worst of the pain will be gone, and we move into the next phase for Aunt Betty.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




​


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 19, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


Lots of good gifs there!  http://www.picgifs.com/glitter-gifs/happy-birthday/&p=3/


----------



## Ridgerunner (Sep 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning Coffee Shoppers.  So here it is again my birthday and I'm waiting (2-1/2 more hours now) for my dental appointment and hopefully relief from this angry tooth or whatever it is in my jaw.   We spent the evening with Aunt Betty and Uncle Ed and uncle Ed's niece, and when I went in to see him and talk to him a bit--he has been in a coma for a couple of days now--I sensed the end was very near.  And just as soon as we arrived home, maybe 20 minutes after we left there, his niece called to tell me that he had passed, quietly, peacefully, blessedly.  Hospice would be there shortly to take care of things, sign the death certificate, etc.  No we shouldn't go back.  So my birthday will be bitter sweet today.  The ordeal is over, hopefully the worst of the pain will be gone, and we move into the next phase for Aunt Betty.



Foxfyre here is to hoping you have a really great day...


----------



## peach174 (Sep 19, 2016)

Happy Birthday Foxfyre !! 
I hope you have a great one after your tooth problem is taken care of.

It's also my Hubby's Birthday today.

Great minds think a like, I also got him a kindle fire tablet. 

He has been playing games on it all day. He loves it. !


----------



## Kat (Sep 19, 2016)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY FOXFYRE !!!






*​


----------



## Pogo (Sep 19, 2016)

Say WHAT?  Is it??

Well many many happy returns to the hostess wif da mostest.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 19, 2016)

Happy Birthday, FF!!


----------



## Sherry (Sep 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning Coffee Shoppers.  So here it is again my birthday and I'm waiting (2-1/2 more hours now) for my dental appointment and hopefully relief from this angry tooth or whatever it is in my jaw.   We spent the evening with Aunt Betty and Uncle Ed and uncle Ed's niece, and when I went in to see him and talk to him a bit--he has been in a coma for a couple of days now--I sensed the end was very near.  And just as soon as we arrived home, maybe 20 minutes after we left there, his niece called to tell me that he had passed, quietly, peacefully, blessedly.  Hospice would be there shortly to take care of things, sign the death certificate, etc.  No we shouldn't go back.  So my birthday will be bitter sweet today.  The ordeal is over, hopefully the worst of the pain will be gone, and we move into the next phase for Aunt Betty.



Happy Birthday, Foxy!!


----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning Coffee Shoppers.  So here it is again my birthday and I'm waiting (2-1/2 more hours now) for my dental appointment and hopefully relief from this angry tooth or whatever it is in my jaw.   We spent the evening with Aunt Betty and Uncle Ed and uncle Ed's niece, and when I went in to see him and talk to him a bit--he has been in a coma for a couple of days now--I sensed the end was very near.  And just as soon as we arrived home, maybe 20 minutes after we left there, his niece called to tell me that he had passed, quietly, peacefully, blessedly.  Hospice would be there shortly to take care of things, sign the death certificate, etc.  No we shouldn't go back.  So my birthday will be bitter sweet today.  The ordeal is over, hopefully the worst of the pain will be gone, and we move into the next phase for Aunt Betty.




A very happy birthday to you Ms. Foxy.  You are one of the nicest and classiest people here at USMB


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 19, 2016)

You guys are making me blush.  But it is fun to come into the Coffee Shop and just crash with good friends here.  Has been a strange birthday spending the morning with the dentist and the afternoon planning a funeral, but we'll celebrate later on.  Seems like life has a way of throwing curves, but the friendship in the CS is pretty much a constant we can depend on.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 19, 2016)

Very twisted, Ringel...I like it.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 19, 2016)

Really getting tired of idiots coming into my yard thinking they are going to make off with a really bright solar light only to find out its attached to wire, low voltage. Breaks the base. Had four over last yr, got them all replaced now I have another.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 19, 2016)

Everyone is so damn friendly here. We are not used to this, lol. And when I went to get gas, me and MrG looked like tourists at some distant land seeing the sights.

"OMG..is that a Wendy's over there? And...DEL TACO? wow...a KFC is across the street too!"
"Look hon, its a PIZZA HUT! Oh, oh and a CARL'S JR!!"

We are all goggling and swinging our heads around...and all we needed were cameras and silly tourists hats, lol. When people asked where we are from, they would say "dayum. why are you HERE? How did you LAND here to begin with? Are you CRAZY?" and we just laughed and said we love where we came from, but the rental prices are worse than Hawaii and a fixer upper hovel is over 400K" and they nod their heads and say yeah...kinda like Frisco's prices and we said "yup".

NICE today. High 70's and a spattering of rain. Rain. Imagine that? We haven't seen rain in forever. But here in the high desert? It RAINED.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Sep 19, 2016)

I arrive at your door Foxy, dressed to the 9's in my tux (but wearing tennis shoes), white gloves, top hat and in one hand I have my classy walking stick and in the other, a dozen long stem red roses and a big box of chocolates.  I tap on the door with my walking stick and when you open it I drop down on one knee and begin belting out "Happy Birthday" in my very best Neil Diamond voice.  When I have finished, I rise, tip my hat to you and wish you a fine day.  Then just as quickly as I arrived I disappear but not before giving you a big hug and kissing your hand.

Happy Birthday, Foxy.  You're a class act.


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 19, 2016)

Happy Birthday FoxFyre --- Eat your vegetables.


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 19, 2016)

Manonthestreet said:


> Really getting tired of idiots coming into my yard thinking they are going to make off with a really bright solar light only to find out its attached to wire, low voltage. Breaks the base. Had four over last yr, got them all replaced now I have another.



Wish someone HAD stolen my solar lights. They were a pain. Had to rebuild the electronics in them and still didn't have any output. 

Gonna do a 12V system next summer. maybe put a tilt alarm in the large lamps with a LARGE siren..


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 20, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Really getting tired of idiots coming into my yard thinking they are going to make off with a really bright solar light only to find out its attached to wire, low voltage. Breaks the base. Had four over last yr, got them all replaced now I have another.
> ...



What's with these wires to solar lights--sorry about the aggravation with yours Mots.  I thought solar lights would work without wires?  Or are ya'll talking about indoor lights?


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 20, 2016)

Again thanks for all the birthday greetings everybody.  It did brighten what was otherwise a somewhat bittersweet and difficult day.  But no worries.  My second and hopefully final dental appointment for awhile will be in the morning and the funeral will be Friday and then sometimes after we will celebrate September birthdays properly.  All in all it could all be a lot worse.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 20, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Again thanks for all the birthday greetings everybody.  It did brighten what was otherwise a somewhat bittersweet and difficult day.  But no worries.  My second and hopefully final dental appointment for awhile will be in the morning and the funeral will be Friday and then sometimes after we will celebrate September birthdays properly.  All in all it could all be a lot worse.



No matter how prepared we think we are, it's always hard to accept losing a loved one.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 20, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...


That's the point...they aren't solar.....the neighborhood idiots can't tell the diff.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 20, 2016)

Manonthestreet said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Ah, I missed that point.  Well again sorry that you are having that kind of aggravation.  You know there are parts of the country where you could nail a $5 bill to a tree for somebody to pick up, and it would be there for the intended person to pick up.  And there are parts of the country that if you want to get rid of something, put it on the curb with a price tag on it and somebody will steal it.  (You can't offer it for free and get the same result.)   I regret that so much of our society is that way anymore.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 20, 2016)

Wow, just received one of those "the IRS is preparing to sue you, please call us back so we can resolve this" calls...........


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 20, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Wow, just received one of those "the IRS is preparing to sue you, please call us back so we can resolve this" calls...........



Was this your first?  We get one of those about once a week.  Almost as often as we get the call from the guy who can barely speak English that he represents Microsoft and needs to fix my computer immediately.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 20, 2016)

Along that line, here awhile back, I had to call the Canon people for assistance in getting Hombre's new Canon printer to talk to his computer.  The lady who took the call was amazing--advised me to ignore the instructions for installation that came with the printer--those weren't working for me--and she walked me through the process quick, easy, and voila!  It was done.  I thanked her and mentioned that it was so refreshing to speak to a competent tech who spoke English that I could actually understand.  She said Canon was really conscious of that and did their best to accommodate those of us who don't understand heavy accents easily.  I wish more companies would take that attitude.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 20, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, just received one of those "the IRS is preparing to sue you, please call us back so we can resolve this" calls...........
> ...


Yup, my first.  I feel soooooo special.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 20, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Actually I just hung up on the same call probably--the caller ID came up Beaverton, Oregon and the caller identified himself as "Kevin Mason" in a heavy Asian or Indian accent--I didn't let him finish his spiel but he claimed to represent the Treasury Dept. and I should respond immediately to a lawsuit. . . .blah blah blah.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 20, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Pre-Christmas push.......


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 20, 2016)

I don't get spam and telemarketing calls any more.  When we switched the land line here to a VOIP line, the BS calls (which were 90% of what I got) stopped.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 20, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> I don't get spam and telemarketing calls any more.  When we switched the land line here to a VOIP line, the BS calls (which were 90% of what I got) stopped.



What's a VOIP line?


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 20, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get spam and telemarketing calls any more.  When we switched the land line here to a VOIP line, the BS calls (which were 90% of what I got) stopped.
> ...



Voice over internet protocol.  It's a phone that uses the internet instead of phone lines or cable.

Well, our internet uses the cable lines, so the phone does as well, but you get the drift.


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 20, 2016)

The annual Johnny Appleseed Festival was held last weekend in the charming village of Lisbon, Ohio.  Every aspect of American life has its folklore.  John Henry was a pile driving man.  Paul Bunyon and his blue ox Babe cleared the forests of the western Great lakes, Mike Fink plied the river valleys of the Mississippi, Ohio and Missouri.  And Johnny Appleseed planted the vast orchards of the Midwest barefoot and wearing a cooking pot as a hat.

Apple season is here and the cider mills are running full tilt.  In Lisbon, the legend of Johnny Appleseed is celebrated as it is here in the heart of Ohio's apple growing region his legend came to light.  Apple everything is offered up at the festival.  Ice cream, fritters, cider (of course), dumplings, fresh apple butter is cooked in massive copper kettles and there is a selection of apple varieties for sale.  Golden and Red Delicious, granny smith, macintosh and my personal favorite the Buckeye Gala.

Kids run around with painted faces, pre teens strain to ride the Ferris Wheel and gawk awkwardly at the opposite sex, Grandparents sit on park benches noshing away at a candy apple or apple fritter, Moms and Dads release their children on the festival the way an angry estate owner might release the hounds on an intruder.  Everyone gets a shot at letting their hair down and having some well earned fun.

The Halloween glow sticks I order every year showed up on the north portico of the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate.  22 inch diameter plastic necklaces that glow bright orange in the night are given out along with a Reese Cup on Halloween Night, a big hit with both kids and parents.  It's always something of a crap shoot, figuring out how much candy and glowsticks to buy.  The weather always plays a part.  It's been known to snow Halloween night, and that cuts the numbers down substantially.  But a balmy evening brings out kids the way demolition of an old house brings out vermin.  One hundred fifty glowsticks and a big *BIG* bowl of Reese cups is a safe bet.

Halloween is Daisy's second favorite holiday behind Christmas.  She thinks all the Trick-or-Treaters are there to see and admire her and she revels in the attention.  Christmas means a Prime Rib dinner with the bones and scraps.  Who could argue with that?


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 20, 2016)

Sorry to hear about your distressing news Foxfyre.  Have you enquired about unbirthdays?

Gracie?  Happy to hear you are back amongst us.

Ringel?  I am guessing you used me as a forwarding IRS number?


----------



## Gracie (Sep 20, 2016)

I think last saturday and sunday heat waves was the last hurrah for summer cuz it is in the low 70's and high 60's today..AND RAIN! I have been sitting out in it all day soaking it up. LOVE rain and we had to move to the desert to enjoy it again. Jeez.

Got the new fridge ordered. Can't find any here. Found one on CL, paid the guy 50 bucks on his guarantee it worked well and if for some reason it didn't, he would give us back out money once we brought it back. Freezer worked...fridge section didn't. Called him and told him and he said "only trash buys stuff on CL and expects it to work" and I was all "excuse me??? TRASH? What about fucktards that give their word and it was a lie? Really?" and he said "deal with it. You won't get your 50 dollars back".
What a nice surprise, eh? One bad apple in the batch of really nice people we have met so far. Anyway..we learned that lesson...no CL here ever again. And that lesson cost us 50 bucks. So we went to sears and bought a new fridge for 465 bucks..tax and all. NEW. Never used. With warranty. So there goes another "almost 500" bucks spent. Tomorrow, I go to the optometrist to see what the hell is going on with these specs and new tests...which is another 150 bucks not counting the new lens..which will be another 150 bucks. So far..this move has cost us almost 2 grand. 

BUT...shit happens and we just have to deal with it best we can, eh?


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 20, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I think last saturday and sunday heat waves was the last hurrah for summer cuz it is in the low 70's and high 60's today..AND RAIN! I have been sitting out in it all day soaking it up. LOVE rain and we had to move to the desert to enjoy it again. Jeez.
> 
> Got the new fridge ordered. Can't find any here. Found one on CL, paid the guy 50 bucks on his guarantee it worked well and if for some reason it didn't, he would give us back out money once we brought it back. Freezer worked...fridge section didn't. Called him and told him and he said "only trash buys stuff on CL and expects it to work" and I was all "excuse me??? TRASH? What about fucktards that give their word and it was a lie? Really?" and he said "deal with it. You won't get your 50 dollars back".
> What a nice surprise, eh? One bad apple in the batch of really nice people we have met so far. Anyway..we learned that lesson...no CL here ever again. And that lesson cost us 50 bucks. So we went to sears and bought a new fridge for 465 bucks..tax and all. NEW. Never used. With warranty. So there goes another "almost 500" bucks spent. Tomorrow, I go to the optometrist to see what the hell is going on with these specs and new tests...which is another 150 bucks not counting the new lens..which will be another 150 bucks. So far..this move has cost us almost 2 grand.
> ...



Sorry that there has to be sh** mixed in with the pleasures Gracie.  If it's any consolation, I'll be spending a couple of grand on my teeth and won't enjoy the results anywhere near as much as you will enjoy that refrigerator.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 20, 2016)

You know..its really pretty today. This house is in the middle of two mountain ranges so there is constant breezes...and the mountains are so clear and pretty.  The street we are on is all tree lined with sycamores, pines, elms. Sidewalks and even street lights, which we have not seen in over 30 years. 1 block away is everything we would ever need. But I guess what amazes me most is the rain. The lovely, wonderful rain. Oh, and cops. LOTS of cop cars because this town has a police station. For 30 years...we have had 7 sheriffs patrol our small beach town. So seeing a police car made me be all touristy again...."oooh! A police man!" lol.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 20, 2016)

Sorry about your teeth. Nothing is worse than tooth aches. Except ear aches.


----------



## Kat (Sep 20, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I think last saturday and sunday heat waves was the last hurrah for summer cuz it is in the low 70's and high 60's today..AND RAIN! I have been sitting out in it all day soaking it up. LOVE rain and we had to move to the desert to enjoy it again. Jeez.
> 
> Got the new fridge ordered. Can't find any here. Found one on CL, paid the guy 50 bucks on his guarantee it worked well and if for some reason it didn't, he would give us back out money once we brought it back. Freezer worked...fridge section didn't. Called him and told him and he said "only trash buys stuff on CL and expects it to work" and I was all "excuse me??? TRASH? What about fucktards that give their word and it was a lie? Really?" and he said "deal with it. You won't get your 50 dollars back".
> What a nice surprise, eh? One bad apple in the batch of really nice people we have met so far. Anyway..we learned that lesson...no CL here ever again. And that lesson cost us 50 bucks. So we went to sears and bought a new fridge for 465 bucks..tax and all. NEW. Never used. With warranty. So there goes another "almost 500" bucks spent. Tomorrow, I go to the optometrist to see what the hell is going on with these specs and new tests...which is another 150 bucks not counting the new lens..which will be another 150 bucks. So far..this move has cost us almost 2 grand.
> ...





Can you report that jerk to CL??


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 20, 2016)

​


----------



## Gracie (Sep 20, 2016)

Kat said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I think last saturday and sunday heat waves was the last hurrah for summer cuz it is in the low 70's and high 60's today..AND RAIN! I have been sitting out in it all day soaking it up. LOVE rain and we had to move to the desert to enjoy it again. Jeez.
> ...


No. CL doesn't care. Neither do I any more. I just consider it another lesson learned. And remember...I know what that fuck lives.


----------



## Kat (Sep 20, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




Ahh yeah. Good.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 20, 2016)

He lives in a fancy house and has a shiney unscratched new car. Trash buys from CL, eh? And trash sells on CL too, I guess. This guy gave us the runaround just for funzies. That's ok. I hope our fifty bucks was worth it. Oh, and yes..we took the fridge back. So he got it returned to sell to some other "trash" person he will sell it to and make another 50 bucks. We placed it right in the middle of his driveway...all nice and clean cuz it was dirty when we bought it. Hell no am I going to pay to haul that thing off AND lose 50 bucks. I just hope people see my ad and karma gets his sorry ass. Which it very well might.


----------



## Kat (Sep 20, 2016)

Gracie said:


> He lives in a fancy house and has a shiney unscratched new car. Trash buys from CL, eh? And trash sells on CL too, I guess. This guy gave us the runaround just for funzies. That's ok. I hope our fifty bucks was worth it. Oh, and yes..we took the fridge back. So he got it returned to sell to some other "trash" person he will sell it to and make another 50 bucks. We placed it right in the middle of his driveway...all nice and clean cuz it was dirty when we bought it. Hell no am I going to pay to haul that thing off AND lose 50 bucks. I just hope people see my ad and karma gets his sorry ass. Which it very well might.





HAHA I am so glad you took it back!!! You said something about it in an ad on CL.....or set it for him to get calls on it or what?


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 20, 2016)

Good night Darlinks. I hope all sleep well. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Kat, Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Boedicca's Dad,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition and their Moki,
Montrovant's transition,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty as we say the final goodbyes to Uncle Ed,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 20, 2016)

He has it listed right now. My ad is listed right above his with the warning, lol. It also includes the link to HIS ad.


----------



## Kat (Sep 20, 2016)

Gracie said:


> He has it listed right now. My ad is listed right above his with the warning, lol. It also includes the link to HIS ad.




Ha Ha Ha !


----------



## Gracie (Sep 20, 2016)

Other than him...everyone we have met since being here has been polite, friendly, nice, pleasant, etc. This is from the fast food places we have been visiting, post office, sears employees, gas station attendants, neighbors, bank employees, strangers on the street we pass by to go into a store or something. This one guy is the only jerk we have run across so far. Like I said...it was a lesson.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 20, 2016)

Sometimes it's nice to just kick back with old friends and have a few cups of coffee and some laughs.. 

... then there's this as well, if you wondered what I've been up to...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 21, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning Coffee Shoppers.  So here it is again my birthday and I'm waiting (2-1/2 more hours now) for my dental appointment and hopefully relief from this angry tooth or whatever it is in my jaw.   We spent the evening with Aunt Betty and Uncle Ed and uncle Ed's niece, and when I went in to see him and talk to him a bit--he has been in a coma for a couple of days now--I sensed the end was very near.  And just as soon as we arrived home, maybe 20 minutes after we left there, his niece called to tell me that he had passed, quietly, peacefully, blessedly.  Hospice would be there shortly to take care of things, sign the death certificate, etc.  No we shouldn't go back.  So my birthday will be bitter sweet today.  The ordeal is over, hopefully the worst of the pain will be gone, and we move into the next phase for Aunt Betty.


Happy Birthday, Foxy!  And most heartfelt condolences for your loss.
I found out that my BF's mother died Sunday night.  This may be a bit weird, but my vet told me once that most animals will die either just before winter comes, or in the early spring (after they've made it through he winter).


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 21, 2016)

Lumpy 1 said:


> View attachment 90459



Lumpy 1 !!!!!   So happy to see you.  Hope all is well with you and your new career (cough) is working out for you.  Seriously so happy you dropped by.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 21, 2016)

I'm off to the Dentist to complete this procedure.  Pray for me.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 21, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> I'm off to the Dentist to complete this procedure.  Pray for me.


Hope you didn't go on an empty stomach. Here, have some breakfast.



​


----------



## peach174 (Sep 21, 2016)

Happy Wed. All!!

I'm still learning how to upload funny pics from the web, on my new kindle, so no funny pics today.

The kindle is to heavy for me to hold for long periods of time for reading, so I still use my nook reader, but the kindle is great for watching things on Netflix,hulu and games.


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 21, 2016)

This would have been Pop's 83rd birthday.  I went out to the cemetery last evening with the cordless weedwacker, a bouquet of cut flowers and a bottle of water.  I trimmed around the stone and swept away the trimmings as an umpire would sweep the dirt from home plate.  I cleaned out the bronze vase and filled it with the flowers and water.  Then I took some time to remember Pop.

I've told you about his passion for gardening.  Pop planted a big backyard vegetable garden and guarded it jealously.  He was up near the Big House, about seventy five feet from the garden when he spotted a rabbit eyeing up his crop of lettuce.

Pop picked up a stone from the mulched area around the deck.  Like David aiming at Goliath, Pop watched that pesky rabbit as it took a bite from a head of lettuce.  Pop threw the stone to dissuade the bunny from eating the vegetables meant for our dinner table.  The rock found its mark hitting the rabbit square in the head!  The hare flopped on its right side, his legs kicked a few times, and then oblivion.  The rabbit was dead.

Pop turned to me with the most curious look on his face.  A perfect mixture of surprise, triumph and regret.  The kind of expression a young boy would have if he had just punted a football farther than intended and watched it shatter a plate glass window.

Pop hung his head and marched toward the garden shed.  He fetched a shovel and gingerly pick up the dead rabbit with it.  He acted as the bunny's lone pall bearer as he carried it down through the lawn and into the wooded ravine on the north side of the property.

Pop did not speak of his lethal throw the rest of the day.  But such a restriction was not imposed on me and my brother.  We bragged up Pop's arm, accuracy and cold blooded manner as he dispatched the rabbit.

A few weeks later, Pop rlented and accepted our praise.  He was quite literally, a gentle man.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 21, 2016)

Morning greetings CSers!
Proctoring my first test of the semester this morning.  It's short and sweet and they should be done fairly quickly.  Then we're off to the hanger for a heater lab.  Funny thing is, if their heaters won't start and run right away, I won't allow students to move to another test stand to a heater that has worked for other students.  The lesson here is, if a pilot brings in an airplane and tells you his heater isn't working, you had better be able to find out what's wrong and fix it, stat.  In real life, you don't get to use someone else's project.
It's full-on Fall here, leaves coming down and that golden-yellow tint to the sunlight (when we get sunlight).  The only thing missing are the colder temps.  It's been high 50s, low 60s here the past week.  It hasn't even gone below freezing at night yet.  I'm not complaining, though.
Was out practicing with Ho'-zilla this weekend.  I'm getting proficient at making big holes because I haven't figured out how to knock the dirt off the tree stumps yet.  I also suspect I may want to rebuild the hydraulic pump before next Spring.  Everything works, but it could work better, I think.  Any time equipment sits unused for extended periods of time, starting it up and making it work again will cause things to show that they need some TLC.  This machine will definitely ease my life, most certainly.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 21, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> This would have been Pop's 83rd birthday.  I went out to the cemetery last evening with the cordless weedwacker, a bouquet of cut flowers and a bottle of water.  I trimmed around the stone and swept away the trimmings as an umpire would sweep the dirt from home plate.  I cleaned out the bronze vase and filled it with the flowers and water.  Then I took some time to remember Pop.
> 
> I've told you about his passion for gardening.  Pop planted a big backyard vegetable garden and guarded it jealously.  He was up near the Big House, about seventy five feet from the garden when he spotted a rabbit eyeing up his crop of lettuce.
> 
> ...


Dang!  I would have added that rabbit to some fresh veggies and made a stew of it all.  Shouldn't waste good meat, yanno!


----------



## peach174 (Sep 21, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > This would have been Pop's 83rd birthday.  I went out to the cemetery last evening with the cordless weedwacker, a bouquet of cut flowers and a bottle of water.  I trimmed around the stone and swept away the trimmings as an umpire would sweep the dirt from home plate.  I cleaned out the bronze vase and filled it with the flowers and water.  Then I took some time to remember Pop.
> ...




That's exactly what I thought also !

I would have said a prayer for the beautiful creature and thanked the creator who supplied a wonderful meal.


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 21, 2016)

peach174 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


I realize the prospect of a rabbit dinner appeals to some of you.  I live in the heart of white tail deer country and many of my friends and neighbors will have a buck or doe hanging from a tree in their yards come late November and deer season.

I have never hunted.  As my Brooklyn friend Lucille would say, "A salute" to the hunters.  Go with God and be safe.

Wild game was never presented on our dinner table.  Not for an aversion to it, but our collective ignorance on the proper methods of dressing and preparing it.

Twenty odd years ago, as we built the Greater Pittsburgh Area International Airport, my job was to over see the removal of a hazardous waste landfill just west of the site.  A company began disposing of the most God awful chemicals in a ravine back in the 1970s.  There it laid until a developer decided to construct a hotel and restaurant complex at the new airport.

One of the scariest things I found there was a barrel of naphthalene.  Naphthalene is a coal tar derivative used in every thing from the familiar (mothballs) to the exotic (high tech cleaning solutions).  Once naphthalene is exposed to air transforms from an amber liquid to a dark brown solid looking like beer bottle glass.

I would watch deer licking up that naphthalene every morning as I did paper work and prepared sampling kits for the day.  I figured some hunter would eventually shoot, kill and eat that deer.  I knew he would not have much of a taxidermy bill to pay as the epidermis of that deer would be pretty much preserved given the amount of naphthalene  it consumed.  I wonder if any hunter did bag that deer?  I wonder if that hunter has a second head growing from his neck today?


----------



## peach174 (Sep 21, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...





With all due respect, it was not about hunting. I also am not a hunter.

It was about a one in gazillion shot and a gift from our creator. The way I see it.
It's too bad you did not accept the learning opportunity he gave to you all, to expand your knowledge.


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 21, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Nevertheless, we would have no idea how to clean and prepare a dead rabbit.  Our meat opportunities have always come by the grace of a butcher.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 21, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...




You never had access to a Library ?


----------



## peach174 (Sep 21, 2016)

He was telling you that it might be a skill you would need to know in the future.


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 21, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Sure we did.  But quite honestly, the thought of eating a rabbit killed in our backyard never crossed our minds.  We did not see it as a delicacy, nor as a gift from the Almighty.  Our protein needs were always fulfilled, albeit Mom cooked every cut of meat until it was dried and devoid of flavor and had the texture of shoe leather.

Eating an invading rodent kind of has the taint of the Clampetts about it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 21, 2016)

Maybe it's one of those weird taboos we humans have about our food?  Maybe an accidental kill is viewed more as 'road kill' while something dispatched on purpose was intended to be food?  I dunno.  Just a thought.  I know people that the officials offered a fresh road killed deer but the folks just couldn't bring themselves to accept that it was okay to eat it.  But like Nosmo's family, ours is not really up on how to cook wild game even though we enjoy it immensely with our hunter friends.  (We aren't hunters either.)  We can make good use of fresh fish we catch or that are given to us though.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 21, 2016)

I can't even cook grocery store meat very well, I'm certainly not going to try to skin and prepare a rabbit unless I absolutely have to.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 21, 2016)

Right now I'm dealing with some major pain following my dental procedure this morning, even though I'm really loopy from the pain meds.  So if these aren't as funny to you as they are to me in my drugged state, please accept my apology and scroll over them:
















My question on the last one was whether the beer, chicken, and sex swing were included or were for sale.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 21, 2016)

My point was that it should be a skill we all should know , in case of any disaster for more than just a few days
I don't mean all should try, but just a skill to know from reading how to books.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 21, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Right now I'm dealing with some major pain following my dental procedure this morning, even though I'm really loopy from the pain meds.  So if these aren't as funny to you as they are to me in my drugged state, please accept my apology and scroll over them:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hugs BFF!!


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 21, 2016)

peach174 said:


> My point was that it should be a skill we all should know , in case of any disaster for more than just a few days
> I don't mean all should try, but just a skill to know from reading how to books.



Honestly, if I get to a point where I have to be able to kill and prepare my own food to survive, I don't think I'm going to want to survive anyway.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 21, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> I can't even cook grocery store meat very well, I'm certainly not going to try to skin and prepare a rabbit unless I absolutely have to.


Bessie thanks you!


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 21, 2016)

peach174 said:


> My point was that it should be a skill we all should know , in case of any disaster for more than just a few days
> I don't mean all should try, but just a skill to know from reading how to books.



I agree with this, but I figure at my age, somebody will feed me something so I'll leave that particular skill to others.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 21, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > My point was that it should be a skill we all should know , in case of any disaster for more than just a few days
> ...



Interesting conversations happen at work while being muted on boring conference calls. Today it was about who would be prepared for a zombie apocalypse. Some in the room had no desire, and would prefer to eat a bullet than battle zombies.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 22, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Right now I'm dealing with some major pain following my dental procedure this morning, even though I'm really loopy from the pain meds.  So if these aren't as funny to you as they are to me in my drugged state, please accept my apology and scroll over them:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are either joining the party or can have one of your own if you buy the stuff.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 22, 2016)

Sherry said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I suppose I could kill a few, but I have family members with years invested in killing them on video games.  Hate to see all that talent wasted.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 22, 2016)

Sherry said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Hmmm.  I can/t say I have ever been presented with a choice between eating a bullet and battling zombies.  I would have to think about that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 22, 2016)

And here is something else to ponder.  (Disclaimer:  this was posted on Facebook by my cousin who has a PhD in a scientific field):


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 22, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> And here is something else to ponder.  (Disclaimer:  this was posted on Facebook by my cousin who has a PhD in a scientific field):








Interesting.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 22, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And here is something else to ponder.  (Disclaimer:  this was posted on Facebook by my cousin who has a PhD in a scientific field):
> ...



Well. . . .not really when you think about it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 22, 2016)

However, today is the first day of autumn, 2016.  Our forecast is for possible snow in the high mountains by the weekend--our furnace isn't supposed to be turned on for a week yet--and the aspens are sporting their full glory along with the darker hues of the oak and the red maple in New Mexico. . .


----------



## Sherry (Sep 22, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Yeah, maybe if you're dyslexic.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 23, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> I can't even cook grocery store meat very well, I'm certainly not going to try to skin and prepare a rabbit unless I absolutely have to.



Then there is the problem of picking out the shotgun pellets, and crushing the fleas that jump off dead rabbits.
I have been there and done that.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 23, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I would shoot as many zombies as I could , but save the last bullet for myself. Its better than getting turned into a zombie


----------



## peach174 (Sep 23, 2016)

Morning all !

Boy this week went by fast for me.
I woke up with the most horrendous cramp on the arch of my left foot. Man that was painful and a very rude awakening. 

I hope you all have great weekend.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 23, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Morning all !
> 
> Boy this week went by fast for me.
> I woke up with the most horrendous cramp on the arch of my left foot. Man that was painful and a very rude awakening.
> ...



I found a daily magnesium supplement does wonders to keep that kind of experience to a minimum.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 23, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I can't even cook grocery store meat very well, I'm certainly not going to try to skin and prepare a rabbit unless I absolutely have to.
> ...



ewww


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 23, 2016)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I think even dyslexia couldn't explain the problem here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 23, 2016)

Good morning all.  Hombre is off to get a problem fixed with our new Subaru--a minor recall issue.  Son is practicing music for the funeral and other purposes in the great room.  When Hombre returns, I will prepare a morning brunch and do the final touches on the eulogy I will deliver at the funeral for my uncle this afternoon.  We're having beautiful fall weather in the 70's or very low 80's with occasional rain showers now and I love it.  As the rain patterns are not all that usual for us this time of year the weather people are calling it the remnants of our monsoon season that usually doesn't last this long.

Hope all are having a good Friday and looking forward to a good weekend.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 23, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Morning all !
> ...



Magnesium is a good one, be sure it is readily absorbed by the body.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 23, 2016)

Woke up in the middle of the night realizing I should probably make a resume.  The turn around here is going to take a long time and the pay is looking lower, plus the up and down of commissions is wearing.

Going to put out a resume and see what type of businesses are interested.  Hopefully it is something close in annual pay with better medical and retirement.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 23, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Morning all !
> ...




Thank you for the advise. I will keep this in mind for the future. 

After I woke up and got some coffee in me and my sluggish brain kicked in and I realised that t h e cramp was because of our new toilet. 

We had the bigger taller tolit  installed so that is was easier for hubby to stand up.
Nice for him but not for me because my feet don't touch the ground. I have to use a step to keep my feet from having to just use my toes in order to reach the ground. I totally forgot to use it yesterday.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 23, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Woke up in the middle of the night realizing I should probably make a resume.  The turn around here is going to take a long time and the pay is looking lower, plus the up and down of commissions is wearing.
> 
> Going to put out a resume and see what type of businesses are interested.  Hopefully it is something close in annual pay with better medical and retirement.



It never hurts to sniff out what opportunities are available.  And having another job offer can sometimes be a powerful leverage to get a better deal where you are if you want to stay there.  If not, new job, here you come.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 23, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Since you are accepting advice today Peach, never look up to pee.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 23, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Woke up in the middle of the night realizing I should probably make a resume.  The turn around here is going to take a long time and the pay is looking lower, plus the up and down of commissions is wearing.
> ...



Not looking for leverage, just a new challenge that pays consistently, better benefits and helps people.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 23, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I'm game. 
WHY?


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 23, 2016)

peach174 said:


> I'm game.
> WHY?



Wind shifts can be problematic.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 23, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm game.
> ...



You do realize I'm female right?
Our toilet is not outdoors by the way.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 23, 2016)

peach174 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


You put an outhouse inside your house!!!!?????? Eeewwwwwww.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 23, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Retirement?  It better be a government job..........  I don't think anyone else offers retirement these days.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 23, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...




I think you misread that.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 23, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Morning all !
> 
> Boy this week went by fast for me.
> I woke up with the most horrendous cramp on the arch of my left foot. Man that was painful and a very rude awakening.
> ...


I suggest you get that looked at.......  Not joking.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 23, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


No, I read it correctly.......


----------



## peach174 (Sep 23, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Morning all !
> ...



Read post 37549


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 23, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


That should not cause cramping unless you already have a known problem.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 23, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



You're in a rare mood today.!
I kind of feel sorry for trogs on the rest of the board .
Sort of.........


----------



## peach174 (Sep 23, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Nope!
Just not used to supporting my weight on the balls of my feet.
It's great for the back of my calves though.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 23, 2016)

I've spent the last week plus researching the possible existence of men's short coats between 1800 and the late 1840s.  The sack coat was introduced in the late 1840s, it is the precursor to out modern day suit coat.

It is what is typically referred to as the Empire Era and most coats were tail coats, short jackets called roundabouts (shell jackets) were prevalent in the military but so far I've found no evidence of a short civilian coat similar to a sack coat.  It's very frustrating as I have read accounts and have at least one knowledgeable person (many years ago) tell me they existed at least in the 1830s.
I posed the question on the muzzelloading forum and forgot to frame the question in a manner a fifth grader could understand............. you might not believe exactly how frustrating reading those responses were..........  It's not the USMB so I had to seriously bite my tongue and rephrase the question without being snide or snarky..........   Still.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 23, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


I'm always like this.......  Just ask my wife.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 23, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Neither am I which is why I wear arch supports......


----------



## peach174 (Sep 23, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I know, I don't need to ask her.
I meant more than you usually are.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 23, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




My problem was forgetting to put my step down. Duh......


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 23, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


You're probably correct.  over the last couple of days I've been dealing with "adults" on another forum where I asked a simple question that apparently was worded at too much a college level, rephrased it so a ten year old could easily understand it and now looks like I need to rephrase it so a six year old could answer it.........  Talk about frustrating.........


----------



## peach174 (Sep 23, 2016)

That's why I call them trogs 
I'm getting to the point where I might have to start using words like.... see Jane run , run Jane run.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 23, 2016)

peach174 said:


> That's why I call them trogs
> I'm getting to the point where I might have to start using words like.... see Jane run , run Jane run.


The simple question was; Is there any man's coat that was *similar* to the Sack Coat in the early 1800s (1800 through 1840).  This is a late 1840s through 1870s Sack Coat, approximately the length of modern day suit coats;







The responses I'm receiving are;

1700s Frock Coat;






1700s sleeved Waist Coat;






1800s "roundabout" (Shell Jacket which only comes down to the waist);





And a few others......., none of which are even remotely similar to the Sack Coat.........


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 23, 2016)

peach174 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Yes, and your married right?


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 23, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Retirement or good 401(k).


----------



## peach174 (Sep 23, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...




Right !


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 23, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Happy hunting........


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 23, 2016)

peach174 said:


> That's why I call them trogs
> I'm getting to the point where I might have to start using words like.... see Jane run , run Jane run.



Jane stands her ground and sues these days.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 23, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > That's why I call them trogs
> ...





Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > That's why I call them trogs
> ...




How hilarious!


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 23, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Not to mention many of these people are well educated, very knowledgeable historians.....


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 23, 2016)

peach174 said:


> That's why I call them trogs
> I'm getting to the point where I might have to start using words like.... see Jane run , run Jane run.



And even that would be over the head of a few folks I've encountered recently.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 23, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



At least that is what they want you to think.  I encounter folks all the time who claim to have all these fancy credentials, but sooner or later they let you know they don't have a clue about whatever is being discussed.  Now you, I would take as one who is as close to an expert on the Empire and Victorian era clothing as I know.  Save is my go to guy on landscaping issues, etc.  But there are no doubt folks who would be absolutely certain you two were total morons on the subject.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 23, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > That's why I call them trogs
> ...




Yeah I noticed that by many people,  over the past year or so, well educated or not. They all have seemed to put there brains in neutral or idol,just enough so that they can function and go to work. Everything else seems to be too much for them


----------



## peach174 (Sep 23, 2016)

I have read quite a few books on historical dress, from Victorian, to US history of the Colonial era.
I'm more informed on Victorian than Colonial though, but I still know a tiny bit of it, not like Ringel does with the Civil War.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 23, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


It's most likely the common habit of reading into (coming to the question with preconceived ideas) instead of actually reading the question.
It may also be that I used the word *similar* and some are clueless as to what that word means or again are reading into.  Example; all those coats have similar features i.e. most have linings, pockets and collars but not a single one is _similar in appearance_.  There are those who also seriously over think a question.  I was looking for a simple yes or no and if yes I wanted descriptions, pictures.  I find it simply mind boggling...........


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 23, 2016)

Now I'm (on the other forum) being accused of moving the goal posts........  Proof that even knowledgeable people can be horribly obtuse.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 23, 2016)

peach174 said:


> I have read quite a few books on historical dress, from Victorian, to US history of the Colonial era.
> I'm more informed on Victorian than Colonial though, but I still know a tiny bit of it, not like Ringel does with the Civil War.


My clothing expertise runs from the early colonial era up through the late 1800s and (to some degree) the early 1900s, I even have a good working knowledge of WWII era clothing.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 23, 2016)

Oh and I'm also being rude and condescending........  They have nooooooo clue........


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 23, 2016)

Well I've been receiving honest responses to my question as some attempt to answer the question with reasonable suggestions.  It's possible on of the guys may have figured out what type of coat I'm asking about, hopefully he can come up with some pictures.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 23, 2016)

The only thing I've found is this one labeled 1860 sack coat:


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 24, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> The only thing I've found is this one labeled 1860 sack coat:


The cut of the jacket is correct for a sack coat (circa 1870s, 1880s), looking at the fabric (denim), cut of the vest and the pant's style/fabric that's most likely a 1920s, 1930s working man's outfit.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 24, 2016)

Getting ready to leave for the little one's third game.  They had a bit of goalie work in practice recently, we'll see if it helps at all.  I feel as though they are still a bit afraid of going out and getting the ball, or even getting in front of hard shots.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 24, 2016)

Happy Caturday!


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 24, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > I have read quite a few books on historical dress, from Victorian, to US history of the Colonial era.
> ...


Given the time I could bore everyone to death talking about the history of many fabrics, dispelling the myths surrounding the history of "jeans" in the old west, what cow boys (original spelling, not to mention the fact that cow boy was originally a derogatory term) wore and why,  style of hats most worn, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 24, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Found a whole bunch of these in my gr-grandmother's button jar.  Are they really old?


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 24, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Obviously I could most likely identify what they're made of if I was holding one but from the picture they look like they're possibly bone.  They could be very old (1700s - 1800s) or they could be early 1900s as bone was still being used to make cheap buttons.  Heck bone is still being used today but the style is different, more "polished" besides bone is more expensive these days as most buttons are made from cheap plastics.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 24, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Wow!
We have something in common.
I also know about the very same things as you mentioned.
I am truly blowen away by it,there does not seem to be very many of us out there in numbers who are fascinated by these subjects and can't seem to get enough of it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 24, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Most of my research is due to my reenacting, living history passion attempting to be as correct as possible.  Of course it doesn't hurt that I have a passion for historical detail.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 24, 2016)

Mine has always been US history starting when I about 10 years old, I would walk to our library every weekend and check out books to read for each week.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 24, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I agree with you, but a few look to be maybe wood, they used wood as well as bone for buttons back then.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 24, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Mine has always been US history starting when I about 10 years old, I would walk to our library every weekend and check out books to read for each week.


My love of history started in senior high but didn't really take off until I went to college, it wasn't until I was introduced to reenacting that it became a full fledged love affair.  For about the first ten years the wife was just as involved as I was but she eventually dropped out due to the backstabbing politics inherent where groups of people are involved.  I continued going on average three weekends out of every month which ultimately lead to some serious friction at home, we eventually worked that out.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 24, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Wood buttons have been around for quite a while and yes, some look like they could be wooden.  Back in the seventeen and eighteen hundreds wood buttons were often covered in silk, buttons were a kind of status symbol.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 24, 2016)

An up and down soccer game today.  It was a 1-1 tie after the first quarter.  In the second quarter, our best offensive player was in goal, and she played it a lot like she was still on offense : running up to try and kick the ball instead of jumping on it or getting her whole body in front of it, the other team beat us 4-0 in the second.  In the third quarter the little one sat for most of the time because she was hot and tired.  The girl who took over in goal played great, and the little one came in for a hurt player for a while.  Then the little one played goal in the last quarter and she was awesome.  She let in 1 goal, but that was because she was getting confusing instruction and got out of position trying to follow it.  Otherwise she stopped a bunch of chances for the other team.

It was actually a pretty good game for us.  Our team had 6 players and the games are 5v5, while the other team had 9 or 10 players.  They got to substitute a lot and give people a rest, all of our girls had to play in the hot sun for almost the whole game.  When you add in that one of our girls doesn't really play much - she sort of wanders around a little and only tries to do anything if the ball ends up right by her - it was a good job by the team.  While the little one was in goal, we basically only had 1 player on offense and we almost scored a couple of times, while only giving up the 1 goal.

I wish the weather would cool down!  We have another 11:30 game next weekend.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 25, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



They really do look old.  I would want to have them looked at by somebody who really knows their stuff.  They could be valuable.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 25, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Mine has always been US history starting when I about 10 years old, I would walk to our library every weekend and check out books to read for each week.
> ...



Maybe that's why we all get along so well.  I have had a lifelong passion for interesting history and now write historical curriculum.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 25, 2016)

Good night Darlinks. I hope all sleep well. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Kat, Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Boedicca's Dad,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition and their Moki,
Montrovant's transition,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.


----------



## Kat (Sep 25, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night Darlinks. I hope all sleep well. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> ...




Beautiful. Getting to be that time of the year.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 25, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Looks like bone to me. The two holers are older. Then again, lots of apparel is made with bone or tusk buttons..especially from the far east.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 25, 2016)

Gracie said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Bone is not uncommon everywhere and yes two holers are older, four and five holers did exist in the 17 and 18 hundreds but that was pretty rare from what I've been able to determine.
I thought wood at first but I can see no obvious grain lines and the color is wrong, especially for aged wood.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 25, 2016)

Little tidbit of history.......

Jacob Davis, a Latvian born tailor living in Reno, Nevada invented the pants we now call blue jeans.......
Levi Strauss invented blue jeans.........
Uuummmmm........


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 25, 2016)

Kat said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night Darlinks. I hope all sleep well. I really do love you guys.
> ...


Double edged sword.  Here it's the end of monsoon season so everything is in bloom and our allergen levels are at or near 10 (almost the highest number on the allergen scale), I feel like I've been walking around in a dense fog carrying lead weights draped over my body for days.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 25, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Ours were bone.  The ones with the really large two holes.  Made for a large needle?  Or because the machinery wasn't refined enough to make smaller holes?   Who knows.  My gr-gram never got rid of a piece of clothing without removing and saving every button, snap or hook and eye.  And the ones that didn't get reused ended up in her wonderful button jar for a long, long time.  Her brother's civil war uniform buttons were in there, too.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 25, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Not valuable.   Collectors like pretty.  They would be worth something to folks like Ringel who want authentic clothing, but you can get a big handful for $10.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 25, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



You're probably right. I have never looked into old antique clothing and accessories, but these things must be a least somewhat difficult to find these days?


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 25, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Get you some regional honey dear.  A daily dose or two of that has done wonders for my allergies.  I rarely even sneeze any more.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 25, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Yup, the "expensive" buttons are typically the old silver and gold filigree (fancy) buttons still one can spend almost 2$ a button on pewter or brass stem buttons, one (modern) Rev War merchant has flat and domed German silver buttons for almost 2$ a piece.  I just bought eleven horn buttons from them at .70 cents apiece.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 25, 2016)

Gizmo, our youngest kitty figured out a while back how to open bi-fold closet doors as well as cabinet doors.  He loves to get into the closet or cabinets and go to sleep, I've accidentally closed closet doors with him asleep in there before.  That's how I discovered it was him and not the wife leaving the closets open.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 25, 2016)

Just went out back and looked southwest, a huge, billowing plume of black smoke is coming up from the west side (other side of the Franklin Mountains), probably a structure fire.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 25, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Gizmo, our youngest kitty figured out a while back how to open bi-fold closet doors as well as cabinet doors.  He loves to get into the closet or cabinets and go to sleep, I've accidentally closed closet doors with him asleep in there before.  That's how I discovered it was him and not the wife leaving the closets open.......


I had a cat who not only opened cabinet doors, but could break open the pasta boxes and help himself.  Loved elbows and spaghetti right from the box.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 25, 2016)

Kat said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night Darlinks. I hope all sleep well. I really do love you guys.
> ...



In the north and for those of us at much higher elevations, it is already that time of year.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 25, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


You can get a pretty good gauge on what things sell for on ebay. Just google Old Bone 2 Hole Buttons and click ENDED LISTINGS to see what they actually sold for.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 25, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Gizmo, our youngest kitty figured out a while back how to open bi-fold closet doors as well as cabinet doors.  He loves to get into the closet or cabinets and go to sleep, I've accidentally closed closet doors with him asleep in there before.  That's how I discovered it was him and not the wife leaving the closets open.......
> ...



You can't tell me that they are 'dumb animals' who have no ability to think, reason, and figure things out but are guided purely by instinct.  If that was so they would all have the same abilities and the same limitations.  But we who have known and studied our fur friends know that is not the case.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 25, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



So how is it going for you Gracie?  The transition is working out for you?


----------



## Gracie (Sep 25, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Half yes, half no. Long story and not for a message board. Not sure what we plan to do now. We have a roof, have friends here, but as I wrote about before....things keep changing. What was promised, is not. What was said, has not happened. We are dealing with it the best we can.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 25, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



   Well we'll just keep praying for the window to open for you.  It always does.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 25, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Calcium helps magnesium uptake, and vice-a-versa.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 25, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I still promise warmth and plenty of time to read, play games, build puzzles, etc.  Would welcome a green thumb in the spring, certainly.  Anyone willing to become part of our "feral" colony would be quite welcome...


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 25, 2016)

Bucs/Rams game suspended due to lightning with 2 minutes left, Rams up by 5......what's going to happen to my fantasy teams?


----------



## Gracie (Sep 25, 2016)

Yer sweet, GW. But you are much further away now, and we spent too much to get here. Right now...we are in touch with a lovely gal I met via Zillow..and she and her husband know the place from whence we came and her daughter graduated from our college and loves that area...and we have been chatting via email for 2 days now. We are to meet them next week, cuz they are going to find us an affordable home of our own if possible..and if not..they said they have a lot of friends here in this location AND in Cherry Valley (which I fell in love with on the way here) and perhaps they can find us a rental. So...we are just doing what we can to hang in here until A) we find something we MIGHT be able to buy B) we find something we can rent C) wait until home calls that a unit is ready for us since we are on 3 senior waiting lists.

Tomorrow is an unknown...but we are limited now, financial wise, and have to make due for now anyway.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 90459
> ...



 Lady Foxfyre, just seeing your name makes me feel all warm, cozy and welcomed.

 Well, I've been busy causing mayhem and some comedy in Politics and the Flame Zone mostly. As far as personal life, little  namesake Lumpy (my middle daughters son) is 8 months old, a few surgeries, new home, great family goings on and our new dog Sawyer is the best dog ever. .. that's the short version.

I still love you Sweets, who wouldn't..


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## peach174 (Sep 26, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




I think that I need to explain a little bit more .........
I have always had high arches, so my parents had to get shoes that had arch supports in them. Rather expensive back in the 50's and 60's, even my tennis shoes had them built in.

When I was in school and we used the gymnastics equipment,  like the parallel bars, the horse, the high jump and so on, I had to land on the balls of my feet when I dismounted on to the mats. Every once in a while I would land on the whole foot. Then the shock would go through my arches and it was extremely painful. After the shock I was abel to walk away and no pain at all. It was very embarrassing for me. This only happened about four times out of all those years of gym classes.
When I saw the movie- Mel Brooks Frankenstein in 1974, I named my arches Abby Normal. 

Then after high school I started wearing 3 to 4 inch high heals. Thus my weight was still on the balls of my feet.
I stopped wearing heels about 20 years ago.
So when I forgot my step and used the balls of my feet all day and all night when I used the toilet, one of my Abby Normals said she did not want to support my weight on the balls of my feet any longer they had done enough and wanted to remain retired. 

Thus the phrase - just not used to my weight being on the balls of my feet.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 26, 2016)

So you are not afraid of toilets?


----------



## peach174 (Sep 26, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> So you are not afraid of toilets?



Nope !


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 26, 2016)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Aw thanks Sweetums.     Hope you will drop in here more often. Congrats on the new home if that is what you wanted.  Hope all the surgeries went according to plan with good results.  And is that Sawyer in your avatar?


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 26, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Bucs/Rams game suspended due to lightning with 2 minutes left, Rams up by 5......what's going to happen to my fantasy teams?



Mine pretty well crashed and burned yesterday.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Bucs/Rams game suspended due to lightning with 2 minutes left, Rams up by 5......what's going to happen to my fantasy teams?
> ...



So far I've lost 2, won 2, and have 3 leagues still up in the air pending tonight's game.  Considering I was looking bad in almost every one after the 1:00 games, not that bad.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 26, 2016)

Good morning everybody.  I slept in for the second day in a row and am beginning to feel normal again.  After the incident with an excruciating dental infection plus the funeral, I was more exhausted than I knew.  But things are returning to normal again.  Going to take Aunt Betty and Cousin L  (Uncle Ed's neice and last living relative) to lunch today.  Cousin L was a godsend through all that--Aunt Betty was a registered nurse but she will be ninety years old in four days.  Cousin L moved here this past year to be closer to Uncle Ed--she is also a registered nurse with much more stamina and energy and that allowed us to keep Uncle Ed at home which is what he wanted and Aunt Betty wanted.  I have just though so many times the little miracles that happen in our lives.  And no longer think they are all coincidental.

Anyhow, hope everybody is looking forward to a good week.  I just realized I'm sitting here shivering.  It is getting cold at night now and is chilly in the mornings until it warms up to the low to mid 70's in the afternoon.  It is definitely autumn in New Mexico.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  I slept in for the second day in a row and am beginning to feel normal again.  After the incident with an excruciating dental infection plus the funeral, I was more exhausted than I knew.  But things are returning to normal again.  Going to take Aunt Betty and Cousin L  (Uncle Ed's neice and last living relative) to lunch today.  Cousin L was a godsend through all that--Aunt Betty was a registered nurse but she will be ninety years old in four days.  Cousin L moved here this past year to be closer to Uncle Ed--she is also a registered nurse with much more stamina and energy and that allowed us to keep Uncle Ed at home which is what he wanted and Aunt Betty wanted.  I have just though so many times the little miracles that happen in our lives.  And no longer think they are all coincidental.
> 
> Anyhow, hope everybody is looking forward to a good week.  I just realized I'm sitting here shivering.  It is getting cold at night now and is chilly in the mornings until it warms up to the low to mid 70's in the afternoon.  It is definitely autumn in New Mexico.


Good to see you had lots of help.  

It's overcast in the mid 60s here with a little breeze, we slept with the windows open and an extra blanket on the bed.  I may have to put sweats on.........


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 26, 2016)

The local Rotarians sponsored Oktoberfest at Thompson Park this past Saturday.  They had a great turnout and a picture perfect late September day.  Clear, sunny (for once) and crisp, about 500 folks came to sing about no beer in heaven, eat bratwurst and some decidedly non-Teutonic favorites like gyros and cotton candy. 

There was a polka band playing, a rock climbing wall, candidates to meet, a horse-drawn wagon ferrying happy people around the park, and a little gasoline "train" for the wee bairn.

Daisy the Mutt was in her element.  Plenty of kids to adore her, mixed with the occasional misplaced french fry to scarf up.  One of the Rotary organizers complimented me on her bahavior.  "She's so nice!  She follows you closely and doesn't jump up on people."

"Thanks!"  I replied "But you see Daisy is a French Poodle.  At Ocktoberfest, I expect her to stay true to her French heritage and spend the day surrendering"


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 26, 2016)

Busy weekend, youngest daughter was in town for college homecoming.  I drove a truck in the parade.  We saw the football game together and home team won.  Oldest daughter brought her husband and grandkids down for the start of fair.  Harper was very happy to see me.

Removed 540 pavers and loaded them into the trailer.  Unloaded them and stacked them Sunday.  A few hundred left to go.  Cured Peach of her toilet phobia.  All in all a good weekend.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Don't forget our feathered friends, they are intelligent too. My lovebird was very interactive with me, and she involved herself in my activities. Including  tapping on the keyboard of my computer when I was typing.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 26, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Not just the pets, if I don't get "breakfast" out early enough a couple of the more demanding pigeons will intentionally fly into the glass slider to remind me.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 26, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



I agree that parrots, cockatoos, and even some parakeets are absolutely amazing.  And the day I watched one of our typically stupid grosbeaks with his feet wrapped around the stem of the single bird hummingbird feeder and was straining to pull the bee guard off of it, I knew that even they had an intelligence that we rarely see or recognize.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 26, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I saw a seagull limping in the town today. It had fishing line tightly wound around its leg, and obviously it was cutting off the circulation. I felt sorry for it but I did not see what I could do. Because they fly away if you approach them, and I did not have anything to cut the line with. So I had to leave it to its fate.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 26, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> I saw a seagull limping in the town today. It had fishing line tightly wound around its leg, and obviously it was cutting off the circulation. I felt sorry for it but I did not see what I could do. Because they fly away if you approach them, and I did not have anything to cut the line with. So I had to leave it to its fate.



We rarely buy them but always cut up those plastic six-pack holders, so animals do not get caught.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Don't forget squirrels, they turned out to be very brainy. I am sorry to say I shot one when I was a youth, but I would not do it now.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 26, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Busy weekend, youngest daughter was in town for college homecoming.  I drove a truck in the parade.  We saw the football game together and home team won.  Oldest daughter brought her husband and grandkids down for the start of fair.  Harper was very happy to see me.
> 
> Removed 540 pavers and loaded them into the trailer.  Unloaded them and stacked them Sunday.  A few hundred left to go.  Cured Peach of her toilet phobia.  All in all a good weekend.




Thanks !
Even though I never had one to begin with.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 26, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I saw a TV program once, a sort of documentary on wild critters that figure stuff out.  I think it was a British lady who was trying every means possible to design and build a bird feeder that the squirrels could not get to.  But attempt after attempt failed.  They can be brilliant.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 26, 2016)

Just got back from the new vet. Moki doesn't have much longer. The anal exit is getting smaller and we don't want to wait for him to be in pain before doing what needs done...so....soon, we will be sending him off to Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 26, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Just got back from the new vet. Moki doesn't have much longer. The anal exit is getting smaller and we don't want to wait for him to be in pain before doing what needs done...so....soon, we will be sending him off to Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 26, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Just got back from the new vet. Moki doesn't have much longer. The anal exit is getting smaller and we don't want to wait for him to be in pain before doing what needs done...so....soon, we will be sending him off to Rainbow Bridge.



Oh so sorry Grace.  Even when you know the time is close, it is still so hard.   (((hugs)))


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 26, 2016)

Good night Darlinks. I hope all sleep well. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Kat, Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Boedicca's Dad,
Montrovant's transition,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition and their Moki,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 26, 2016)

We are prepared for it. meanwhile, he is getting lots of loving...and just about anything he wants to eat, lol. Vet said why not? Let him chow down..just make sure he gets lots of pumpkin and add the miralax so it can come out easy but otherwise..spoil him rotten. So that is the plan. The day of..I am going to treat him with barbque ribs. He loves to munch the meat off as I hold each side of the bone since I refuse to let him gnaw on that. But the meat? He is full of bliss he loves it so much, lol.
He goes to Gracie and Pretties...and we will miss him very much but we still have a week or two left. Maybe a tad longer. It all depends on how well he takes the runs we plan to make him have before it clogs up completely.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 27, 2016)

I haz a Moki sad.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 27, 2016)

So do I. I also haz a sad cuz I hate it here. I am tired of pretending to myself.
No water. no lakes. no rivers. just a shitload of wind all the time...and no place to escape it. Front of the house....35 mile an hour wind. Back of the house. Same. Sides of the house, same. There is no relief. Dry skin. dry eyes. dry brittle hair now. even the dogs hate going out there. And hot wind, too. How the hell do people live in the fucking desert and not kill themselves? This sucks. And us crammed in this tiny bedroom isn't helping. 
I want to leave so fucking bad.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 27, 2016)

Gracie said:


> So do I. I also haz a sad cuz I hate it here. I am tired of pretending to myself.
> No water. no lakes. no rivers. just a shitload of wind all the time...and no place to escape it. Front of the house....35 mile an hour wind. Back of the house. Same. Sides of the house, same. There is no relief. Dry skin. dry eyes. dry brittle hair now. even the dogs hate going out there. And hot wind, too. How the hell do people live in the fucking desert and not kill themselves? This sucks. And us crammed in this tiny bedroom isn't helping.
> I want to leave so fucking bad.



   Maybe the wind will let up?  I have no idea what it is like there.  I have lived in the desert a lot of years now, but it is high desert and probably very different from what you are experiencing.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 27, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  I slept in for the second day in a row and am beginning to feel normal again.  After the incident with an excruciating dental infection plus the funeral, I was more exhausted than I knew.  But things are returning to normal again.  Going to take Aunt Betty and Cousin L  (Uncle Ed's neice and last living relative) to lunch today.  Cousin L was a godsend through all that--Aunt Betty was a registered nurse but she will be ninety years old in four days.  Cousin L moved here this past year to be closer to Uncle Ed--she is also a registered nurse with much more stamina and energy and that allowed us to keep Uncle Ed at home which is what he wanted and Aunt Betty wanted.  I have just though so many times the little miracles that happen in our lives.  And no longer think they are all coincidental.
> 
> Anyhow, hope everybody is looking forward to a good week.  I just realized I'm sitting here shivering.  It is getting cold at night now and is chilly in the mornings until it warms up to the low to mid 70's in the afternoon.  It is definitely autumn in New Mexico.


Empathetic vibes, perhaps.  But I was quite...low yesterday.  I actually ditched my lab class and was so weak and "flabby" that I pretty much only wanted to nap and read.  I even preferred my partner drive to the cabin.   Blah!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 27, 2016)

Gracie said:


> So do I. I also haz a sad cuz I hate it here. I am tired of pretending to myself.
> No water. no lakes. no rivers. just a shitload of wind all the time...and no place to escape it. Front of the house....35 mile an hour wind. Back of the house. Same. Sides of the house, same. There is no relief. Dry skin. dry eyes. dry brittle hair now. even the dogs hate going out there. And hot wind, too. How the hell do people live in the fucking desert and not kill themselves? This sucks. And us crammed in this tiny bedroom isn't helping.
> I want to leave so fucking bad.


Aww, Gracie.  I am so sad for you.  I surely hope things get better.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 27, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


I still shoot squirrels whenever they get to close to my place.  They can ruin the insulation if given a chance and are no better than fuzzy rats.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 27, 2016)

Gracie said:


> We are prepared for it. meanwhile, he is getting lots of loving...and just about anything he wants to eat, lol. Vet said why not? Let him chow down..just make sure he gets lots of pumpkin and add the miralax so it can come out easy but otherwise..spoil him rotten. So that is the plan. The day of..I am going to treat him with barbque ribs. He loves to munch the meat off as I hold each side of the bone since I refuse to let him gnaw on that. But the meat? He is full of bliss he loves it so much, lol.
> He goes to Gracie and Pretties...and we will miss him very much but we still have a week or two left. Maybe a tad longer. It all depends on how well he takes the runs we plan to make him have before it clogs up completely.


Heart to you, Gracie!  After having lost my two most senior citizens, I am looking at deciding what to do with my "stroked out" kitty.  Three deaths in two months...I can so sympathize with Moki's dilemma.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 28, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > We are prepared for it. meanwhile, he is getting lots of loving...and just about anything he wants to eat, lol. Vet said why not? Let him chow down..just make sure he gets lots of pumpkin and add the miralax so it can come out easy but otherwise..spoil him rotten. So that is the plan. The day of..I am going to treat him with barbque ribs. He loves to munch the meat off as I hold each side of the bone since I refuse to let him gnaw on that. But the meat? He is full of bliss he loves it so much, lol.
> ...



Tough duty.


----------



## Kat (Sep 28, 2016)

Gracie said:


> So do I. I also haz a sad cuz I hate it here. I am tired of pretending to myself.
> No water. no lakes. no rivers. just a shitload of wind all the time...and no place to escape it. Front of the house....35 mile an hour wind. Back of the house. Same. Sides of the house, same. There is no relief. Dry skin. dry eyes. dry brittle hair now. even the dogs hate going out there. And hot wind, too. How the hell do people live in the fucking desert and not kill themselves? This sucks. And us crammed in this tiny bedroom isn't helping.
> I want to leave so fucking bad.




 Oh no. I thought were loving it.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 28, 2016)

I have been up since 6:00am, and tossed and turned all night. Moki has had a turn for the worst. I wait for the vets office to open at 8am...then we take him down there to send off to Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 28, 2016)

Gracie said:


> So do I. I also haz a sad cuz I hate it here. I am tired of pretending to myself.
> No water. no lakes. no rivers. just a shitload of wind all the time...and no place to escape it. Front of the house....35 mile an hour wind. Back of the house. Same. Sides of the house, same. There is no relief. Dry skin. dry eyes. dry brittle hair now. even the dogs hate going out there. And hot wind, too. How the hell do people live in the fucking desert and not kill themselves? This sucks. And us crammed in this tiny bedroom isn't helping.
> I want to leave so fucking bad.


I have no idea where you ended up but when the wife and I first came down to El Paso our view of living in the desert was less than positive to put it mildly, now we love the desert.  Oh sure there are times we miss woods, forests, beaches and the huge Colorado mountains but we've acclimated.  We make fun of the wind and the occasional dust storm, the liquid asphalt during the height of the summer heat and now we complain about 70 degrees being "cool" and 60 degrees being cold.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 28, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I have been up since 6:00am, and tossed and turned all night. Moki has had a turn for the worst. I wait for the vets office to open at 8am...then we take him down there to send off to Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 28, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > So do I. I also haz a sad cuz I hate it here. I am tired of pretending to myself.
> ...



That's the way it is with us and the high desert here.  Sometimes when I need a serious attitude adjustment I just drive out of the city and go to a secluded space where there are no people, buildings, or anything other than God's nature around. I get out of the car and just be there for awhile.  It is an almost spiritual experience.  Clears the mind and the soul and takes me to a better place.  And then I return to reality but it is somehow more manageable.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 28, 2016)

moki is with gracie. my heart is shattered


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 28, 2016)

Gracie said:


> moki is with gracie. my heart is shattered



Sorry Gracie.  Moki is so lucky to have had so much love including love enough to not allow him to suffer.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 28, 2016)

Gracie said:


> moki is with gracie. my heart is shattered


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 28, 2016)

Something like 2 months later, the school I had problems with is still causing me more problems.

I've been waiting for the financial aid office at this new school to process my paperwork for a while.  Well, tomorrow is the day that fees need to be paid for the short term I'm trying to do.  My classes are registered, I turned in all the paperwork the financial aid office asked for, I was told my financial aid should be ready by this term, but hadn't heard anything definite yet.  I spent more than 3 hours on hold yesterday without talking to anyone.  I got back on the phone today, was on hold for maybe half an hour, and yay!  A person answered.  A little information, back on hold.  They get back on for a minute, back on hold.  Someone new comes on and tells me there is a discrepancy between the paperwork I've given them and my FAFSA.  My FAFSA is listing income that I didn't list in other paperwork to them.  I'm told just what the number is, and it sound to me like the number my employer gave the last school when they asked how much she spends on my room and board per year.  I mentioned it, but the woman told me that someone else was out of the office who would be looking at my stuff, and they would give me a call back after she returned.

That was about an hour ago.  After thinking about it and checking a little, I'm about 95% sure that what happened is the financial aid office of the school I had the problem with changed my FAFSA to show the money my employer said she pays on me per year.  I looked and apparently yes, school financial aid offices will make changes to your FAFSA.  I somewhat recall getting an email about an update to my FAFSA, and I do remember that after I gave up on the problem school I had wanted to change the schools listed on my FAFSA but was unable to make any changes for a few days, I think because that school had recently done so.

So, if I am correct, the school that I spent all that time and effort and some money on, which turned out to have been a waste, is still finding a way to waste my time and effort.  

Hopefully the financial aid office from this new school will call me back soon and either they will have figured things out satisfactorily or I can explain what I believe happened and they can square things away so I can pay for the term and get ready to start classes in a week and a half.


----------



## Kat (Sep 28, 2016)

Gracie said:


> moki is with gracie. my heart is shattered





 I am so sorry.


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 28, 2016)

So here it is Autumn in near full glory.  In two weeks, the zenith of Fall color will be on display.  Autumn is my second favorite season behind Spring.  Our hardwood forests are so diverse the colors of the oaks contrast brilliantly against the hickory, the ash, the locust and the wild cherry.  Hemlocks and stately red pines are evergreens and put the showy poplars and sugar maples in perspective.

Pumpkins and gourds and Indian corn and hardy mums decorate front porches.  In homes with the young and the young at heart have Halloween decorations that seem to get more elaborate every year.  Halloween rivals Christmas for flashy home decor.

There's a welcome crisp snap in the air that does not make us yearn for the haze and humidity of the Dog Days of August.  The calendar is accelerating wildly now.  Once we get into the months that end in 'ber', Septem*ber*, Octo*ber*, Novem*ber, *Decem*ber *means that Labor Day begins the race, Halloween marks the midpoint and Thanksgiving is just an open door to the insanity that is the modern Christmas.  The holiday rush is one sign of the 'ber' month phenomenon.  The change in the weather means we'll be saying "ber" more often.

It's time to start buttoning up the yards, grubbing out the gardens, putting away the garden hose, wrapping up the cold sensitive plants and checking supplies of ice melter for the coming weather.

There's always something to do, whether I'm ready or not.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 28, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I have been up since 6:00am, and tossed and turned all night. Moki has had a turn for the worst. I wait for the vets office to open at 8am...then we take him down there to send off to Rainbow Bridge.


More tears here.  Is there no end to the tears?  Best wishes and a great send off to Moki.  Hugs to you, Gracie...and Mr. Gracie, should they be needed.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 28, 2016)

Gracie said:


> moki is with gracie. my heart is shattered





Gracie said:


> moki is with gracie. my heart is shattered


After my recent losses (Old Lady Cat _and _my beloved puppy) I all-too-well understand.  I cry for you tonight, Gracie.  I'd hug you if I could...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 28, 2016)

Full-on Alaskan fall here, not freezing yet, but it soon will be.  Most of the leaves were blown down by a big windstorm l week.  I'm hoping for a few more weeks to get things done before freeze-up.
So sorry about Gracie's loss.  Hoping Montro can get his financing straightened out.   And wishing the best for all my CS friends.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 28, 2016)

Its one of those nights, one of those long and lonely nights. I got up at 5am and I am not tired.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 29, 2016)

I have had a couple of songs going round my head since they were on TV Saturday night on a program called sounds of the seventies. I could not remember the names of them but I found one by watching a compilation video on U tube


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 29, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Its one of those nights, one of those long and lonely nights. I got up at 5am and I am not tired.



I can't remember the last time I wasn't tired at 5 a.m.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 29, 2016)

Good night Darlinks. I hope all sleep well. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Kat, Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Boedicca's Dad,
Montrovant's transition,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.

Above the rainbow or what it is like to fly through one in an airplane:


----------



## gipper (Sep 29, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> So here it is Autumn in near full glory.  In two weeks, the zenith of Fall color will be on display.  Autumn is my second favorite season behind Spring.  Our hardwood forests are so diverse the colors of the oaks contrast brilliantly against the hickory, the ash, the locust and the wild cherry.  Hemlocks and stately red pines are evergreens and put the showy poplars and sugar maples in perspective.
> 
> Pumpkins and gourds and Indian corn and hardy mums decorate front porches.  In homes with the young and the young at heart have Halloween decorations that seem to get more elaborate every year.  Halloween rivals Christmas for flashy home decor.
> 
> ...


Getting to be too much work for me.  

I think we will head south.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 29, 2016)

Gracie said:


> moki is with gracie. my heart is shattered



You are not alone, you are with many here who know exactly what your feeling and what  your sorrow is.
I will always miss my Mastiff, my own Gracie girl.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 29, 2016)

gipper said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > So here it is Autumn in near full glory.  In two weeks, the zenith of Fall color will be on display.  Autumn is my second favorite season behind Spring.  Our hardwood forests are so diverse the colors of the oaks contrast brilliantly against the hickory, the ash, the locust and the wild cherry.  Hemlocks and stately red pines are evergreens and put the showy poplars and sugar maples in perspective.
> ...



Hey gipper.  So happy you dropped by.  Good to see you.  Where will you head south from?


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 29, 2016)

I think this school is not going to work out.

I never got a call back yesterday.  I called again today, the girl who answered said that the person I need to talk to wasn't in, but she promised to call me back.  I pointed out that today is the day fees for the term are to be paid, and she said she knew, that's why she was definitely going to call me back in a couple of hours.

That was 3 hours ago now.

I'm once again on hold with the financial aid office.

If I can't find out whether or not I'm going to be getting grant money, I am certainly not going to pay $1000 to the school for the term.  It's so strange after the last school, where talking to some of the people was extremely difficult, but the financial aid office was always ready to reply quickly, usually the same day.

If this also goes to shit, I'm probably going to have to go with an online school that doesn't have all the accreditation that this one does.  I don't know if that will hurt me down the line or not.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 29, 2016)

Hopefully everything is worked out with my financial aid now.

I got a call back eventually.  The girl said that my aid has been processed and I should see it in the next few days on the website.  According to her I can wait for that before paying, I don't have to pay today.  She thinks that after the grant money I will have to pay about $200 this term, which will be $300 or so after I buy books.  I'd rather the grant money covered it all, obviously, but that's perfectly acceptable.  I'll have to see how it works out when I get into a full term at the beginning of the year.

The important thing is that I should be getting the Pell grant and I don't have to fork over the more than $900 today.  

Assuming this is all as discussed and I pay my costs in the next week or so, I'll start classes on the 10th.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 29, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Hopefully everything is worked out with my financial aid now.
> 
> I got a call back eventually.  The girl said that my aid has been processed and I should see it in the next few days on the website.  According to her I can wait for that before paying, I don't have to pay today.  She thinks that after the grant money I will have to pay about $200 this term, which will be $300 or so after I buy books.  I'd rather the grant money covered it all, obviously, but that's perfectly acceptable.  I'll have to see how it works out when I get into a full term at the beginning of the year.
> 
> ...



Looks like it is looking up.  We'll keep you on the vigil list until all is settled for sure.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 29, 2016)

Wow A month and 726 posts since I've stopped by. I've really spent very little time at USMB for quite a while and it occurred to me that I miss the coffee shop. Let's see... I'm single and will be making a rather large payment to the ex in the next few days after thaqt, she has up to 30 days to pack up and leave for good. She is currently in South Florida.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 29, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Wow A month and 726 posts since I've stopped by. I've really spent very little time at USMB for quite a while and it occurred to me that I miss the coffee shop. Let's see... I'm single and will be making a rather large payment to the ex in the next few days after thaqt, she has up to 30 days to pack up and leave for good. She is currently in South Florida.


I suppose the fact that you are now single warrants congratulations?


----------



## Gracie (Sep 29, 2016)

Hey ernie! good to *see* you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 29, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Wow A month and 726 posts since I've stopped by. I've really spent very little time at USMB for quite a while and it occurred to me that I miss the coffee shop. Let's see... I'm single and will be making a rather large payment to the ex in the next few days after thaqt, she has up to 30 days to pack up and leave for good. She is currently in South Florida.



Ernie!!!  I've missed you.  While I hater you have to make that large payment, I'm glad to see that stressful situation in your life is coming to a close.  So Doc Hollidays is doing well?  You are doing well?


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 30, 2016)

Good night Darlinks. I hope all sleep well. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Kat, Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Boedicca's Dad,
Montrovant's transition,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition and their Moki,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.

The Cumbres-Toltec Railroad - northern New Mexico


----------



## peach174 (Sep 30, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Wow A month and 726 posts since I've stopped by. I've really spent very little time at USMB for quite a while and it occurred to me that I miss the coffee shop. Let's see... I'm single and will be making a rather large payment to the ex in the next few days after thaqt, she has up to 30 days to pack up and leave for good. She is currently in South Florida.




It feels good to be free from her eh?
I also( like Foxfyre) don't like the sound of a large payment to her either. Big bummer !
We all hope you are doing well after everything has come to a close.
Divorce is never a very pleasant thing to have to go  through.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 30, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Wow A month and 726 posts since I've stopped by. I've really spent very little time at USMB for quite a while and it occurred to me that I miss the coffee shop. Let's see... I'm single and will be making a rather large payment to the ex in the next few days after thaqt, she has up to 30 days to pack up and leave for good. She is currently in South Florida.
> ...


It does, though the depletion of my net worth does not.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Wow A month and 726 posts since I've stopped by. I've really spent very little time at USMB for quite a while and it occurred to me that I miss the coffee shop. Let's see... I'm single and will be making a rather large payment to the ex in the next few days after that, she has up to 30 days to pack up and leave for good. She is currently in South Florida.
> ...


Doc's is doing well. We are again beating last years numbers and actually seeing a bit more profit. for all 32 months, we have finished in the black, but we are finally at a point where we draw a bit of salary over and above our security and bartender draw. I am still pretty incompetent behind the bar but I've gotten to the point where I can handle a few hours when I have staffing problems.
The stress of the divorce and the ex's mental health problems wore pretty thin on me over the last few months. I've lost too much weight (not a good thing in my case) and I've fallen back into smoking. Once she has collected her belongings and I have 12020 to myself, I'll make another serious attempt to quit.
As far as my health... The COPD is troublesome, but I'm quite confident a good deal of my breathing problems will clear up once I get rid of the tobacco. My latest problem is an apparent broken rib. I have no idea how this might have happened, no fights, falls or trauma I recall, but, DAMN! A lot of my friends are huggers and greeting them at the bar can be excruciating.
I'm testing the waters in my personal life; have been dating some, but no current squeeze. I have a feeling this may change once HER stuff is gone and I can clean up the moving mess here at the house


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 30, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Wow A month and 726 posts since I've stopped by. I've really spent very little time at USMB for quite a while and it occurred to me that I miss the coffee shop. Let's see... I'm single and will be making a rather large payment to the ex in the next few days after thaqt, she has up to 30 days to pack up and leave for good. She is currently in South Florida.
> ...


Large payment is kind of relative. Her suit contained a demand of the house, the bar and $1,200/month alimony.
What she ended up with is her dishes, the dining room table, her clothes and what amounts to 25% of the equity in the house.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 30, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




Sweet justice!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 30, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Sorry about the rib--that happens to me now and then--not a break but a strained rib that hurts like hell for several days.  But all in all it sounds like you came out the winner on the deal.  Hombre and I thought once about getting a divorce and he would pay me a nice alimony check every month.  Then we could remarry and the extra money coming in would really help us out. . .


Seriously though, do get off the ciggies.  I have watched two people die now from complications of COPD--both smoked way too long into the process--and it was not the way anybody would choose to spend their last years on Earth.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 30, 2016)

In my divorce, there wasn't any money involved, because neither of us had any,still being in our twenties and him still a grad student.
My sweet justice was the fact I was free of the ass hole ex-wife beater for good!


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 30, 2016)

All of a sudden it's Fall!  We'd been having the same Summer temperatures, then last night it got down to the 50s, and here it is almost 1:00 PM and it's only 71 outside.  Yay!


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


I've managed to stay off the things twice now for 3 and 4 months. I have seen my lung capacity increase dramatically both times to the point where I can actually jog a bit and never get winded during normal activities. I expect much the same results once I actually put them down for good.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 30, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> All of a sudden it's Fall!  We'd been having the same Summer temperatures, then last night it got down to the 50s, and here it is almost 1:00 PM and it's only 71 outside.  Yay!


It has cooled down considerably here too.
I was commenting the other day that I like this time of year because it's cool enough to sit out in the gazebo, but not so cold I have to wear clothes.
It was a might chilly this morning. Pants were necessary.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 30, 2016)

Well, gotta go open up See ya!


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 30, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Well I'm not one much to preach, but my uncle that we lost last week thought the same thing--he would quit when he got around to it.  But he waited too long and then when he did quit he didn't get those great results.  It did allow him to live longer but only by being on oxygen a lot of the time--ALL of the time this past year--and taking awful lung treatments once or twice a day.  So get it together and quit my friend.  We want you around for a long time.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




My Aunt was the same, except she continued to smoke even while on oxygen.
She is now in a nursing home, not smoking now but suffering very badly for the last two years. They say she maybe has only a year and a half at most. 
She's only in her middle seventies now,got sick with infacema in her late 60's, but never stopped smoking till she was forced to quit.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 30, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> It has cooled down considerably here too.
> I was commenting the other day that I like this time of year because it's cool enough to sit out in the gazebo, but not so cold I have to wear clothes.
> It was a might chilly this morning. Pants were necessary.



Not just the Speedos huh?

...and you wonder why I don't visit...


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 30, 2016)

Mother-in-law refusing to go to the hospital for pneumonia.  A doctor was suppose to go to her apartment today and give her options.  I am guessing Hospice wins.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 30, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Mother-in-law refusing to go to the hospital for pneumonia.  A doctor was suppose to go to her apartment today and give her options.  I am guessing Hospice wins.



  My uncle was much the same though.  He might have weathered this last set back but he really didn't want to and begged us not to put him back in the hospital.  With no quality of life left for him he really wanted to end it.  And thanks to Hospice--what a blessing it was--he was able to die peacefully at home in his own bed.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 30, 2016)

I'm making one of hubbies favorite meals tonight, baked seasoned pork ribs, homemade seasoned beans and macaroni salad.
I hope that the monsoon storm blowing in right now, doesn't cut out our electricity while the ribs need to cook for 2hours.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 30, 2016)

peach174 said:


> I'm making one of hubbies favorite meals tonight, baked seasoned pork ribs, homemade seasoned beans and macaroni salad.
> I hope that the monsoon storm blowing in right now, doesn't cut out our electricity while the ribs need to cook for 2hours.



We've been getting your rain the second day.  So don't use it all up.  Those ribs sound delicious though.  At our house hubby wanted chicken fried steak, mashed potatoes and cream gravy.  Easy and doesn't take two hours.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 30, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


I would prefer a one-time-good-deal payment preferable to years of monthly demands and ongoing contact.  If she's paid off, good riddance.  Now she can take her booty and drag her carcass wherever she wants to, never (presumably) to darken your door again.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 30, 2016)

Speaking of dragging booty (  )......

It is slowly cooling off now. Lower 90's even! Lucky me!

I am eager for fall.

Meanwhile..we are trying to find a cheap manufactured home in a 55+ age park where you buy the lot as well (no space rent), but so far...we don't make enough for a loan and most want 20% down..which we no longer have due to the cost of moving here. So...unless we find someone willing to carry the note and will take less than 20% down...looks like we will not be able to do much of anything. 

On the other hand....I heard from one of the senior apartments back home. She called to say "hang in there the best you can. It looks like a 6 month to 1 year wait", which is better than the other place which said 3 years AT LEAST.

If we could buy here...we would...even with the heat. My mind hates it..but my body LOVES it. No flareups, no joint pain. Too damn hot! So that is where things stand now.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 30, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Speaking of dragging booty (  )......
> 
> It is slowly cooling off now. Lower 90's even! Lucky me!
> 
> ...



Miserably hot or hurting.  Not too attractive a choice huh.  But I agree with the apartment lady. . .hang in there.  Doors close but there's always a window open somewhere.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 30, 2016)

I am up at five am again. I have been awake since 4.30 am and decided it was time to get up and have a cup of tea. Usually, when I wake up early,I stay up for a couple of hours then go back to bed till around mid day.
Its not like I have to  get up for work, so it does not matter that I sometimes can't sleep in the middle of the night.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 30, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I have never really smoked, so I don't know how hard it is to get off the fags, but it sounds like stopping them is a very good idea in your case. You do not want to go on smoking until you are forced to give up because of illness.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 30, 2016)

MrG is hitting yard sales tomorrow, so we are hoping he finds some good scores. We want to try to replace all that money we had to use just to move so when and if we get to go "home"....we can.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## peach174 (Oct 1, 2016)

Happy International Coffee Day, fellow coffee shoppers. 
International Coffee Day


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 1, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Happy International Coffee Day, fellow coffee shoppers.
> International Coffee Day


Drinking some Brazilian free trade right now after a Costa Rican Terrazu. I'll be brewing some La Llave Cuban once I get to Doc's.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 1, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Happy International Coffee Day, fellow coffee shoppers.
> ...



I hope you are starting to eat better also !
You need to put more weight on your skinny bones.
Signed
Your Angel


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 1, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Happy International Coffee Day, fellow coffee shoppers.
> International Coffee Day



I've pretty much given up on coffee.  My belly just doesn't appreciate it.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 1, 2016)

The little one's team won 7-4.    6 of the goals were by one girl!  She was all over the field, not only scoring all those goals but getting back to make defensive plays, too.  The little one had what would be an assist if it were hockey (I don't know if soccer has assists).  She made a great throw in from the sidelines to the girl who turned, ran alone to the goal, and scored.  It was a mostly good game.  The same girl that isn't really into the game had her normal problems, and let in a few goals when she was goalie, but overall they did well.

It wasn't as hot as it has been, but still pretty warm.  It's in the high 70s, and with the sun and yelling a lot during the game, I wish it had been cooler.  I'm sure the girls did.

The little one is at her dad's, so it's time to binge watch Luke Cage.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 1, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Happy International Coffee Day, fellow coffee shoppers.
> International Coffee Day



We had New Mexico pinon blend this morning.  So many people think New Mexico is a foreign country anyway, that should count as an international blend.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 1, 2016)

I am pretty much at a stand still with landscaping.  Sixty degrees and rainy for four days now.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 1, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> I am pretty much at a stand still with landscaping.  Sixty degrees and rainy for four days now.



Do lots of people have landscaping projects this time of year where you are?  Even here they are pretty well shutting it down though they're still planting some trees and larger shrubs assuming they will set before the first really hard freeze.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 1, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I am pretty much at a stand still with landscaping.  Sixty degrees and rainy for four days now.
> ...



Until the ground freezes you can work a project.  We had a good thaw one year and I finished a job January second.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 1, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I am pretty much at a stand still with landscaping.  Sixty degrees and rainy for four days now.
> ...


I'm planning to work on a "landscaping" project this coming weekend.  It involves using Ho'Zilla to move some overburden, tear out a few stumps and prep the other side of my storage she for the installation of a lean-to side.  I guess you have to make a mess to clear one up sometimes.
Wow!  I cracked my head, hard, this morning.  I stood up too fast in the wrong place and a B747 fell on my head.  It hurt, but I didn't realize how badly I was hurt until I noticed the small splatters of blood on the concrete.  Ah, well, this too will heal.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 2, 2016)

Good night Darlinks. I hope all sleep well. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Kat, Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Boedicca's Dad,
Montrovant's transition,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.

This one was captioned  "moving the cattle to winter pasture":


----------



## Kat (Oct 2, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night Darlinks. I hope all sleep well. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> ...





There you go again trying to make me lunge off...LOL


----------



## Gracie (Oct 2, 2016)

I have discovered Big Bear Lake. I think I like it. A lot.
Google it.
On the prowl for either a rental or a small cabin to buy that has a bedroom and a fireplace in the living room. Gotta find an owner carry, I think. Unless a loan company surprises us, which would be nice. Problem is...we spent too much on the move so we don't have as much as we used to. Moki, altenator, fridge, twin bed, recliner, gas, food, new glasses on top of the new glasses I bought just before the move. It took a chunk.
I have feelers out though...so hopefully something good will happen for a change. And of course..if we don't find something we can buy, or find a rental that is cheap enough where we are not like sardines..we will stay here with our friends until "home" calls.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 2, 2016)

big bear lake ca - Google Search

Pics of Big Bear. About 45 minute drive from where we are now.


----------



## Kat (Oct 2, 2016)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Gracie (Oct 2, 2016)

Can't have ocean? Mountains and winter snow will suffice! Found a lot of small cabins and some manufactured homes as well, but its too hard to get a loan on a manufactured. Which is why we need an owner carry. That, not so easy to find. Plus we have to factor in space rent, the payment on the home, and utilities.

But..I'll keep huntin'!


----------



## Kat (Oct 2, 2016)

And I think you'll find!


----------



## Gracie (Oct 2, 2016)

It would be a nice change from the crap we have experienced lately, that's fer sure!


----------



## Kat (Oct 2, 2016)

It sure would.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 2, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Wow! I cracked my head, hard, this morning. I stood up too fast in the wrong place and a B747 fell on my head. It hurt, but I didn't realize how badly I was hurt until I noticed the small splatters of blood on the concrete. Ah, well, this too will heal.



*Blood on the Tarmac...* Always hated that when it happened...


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 2, 2016)

Kat said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



I think it takes a brave human or those with a death wish to cross that bridge.  And given the squeamishness of strange terrain among cattle I have known, I can't image them walking so calmly across that.  Wherever that is, those cattle must be a different breed indeed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 2, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Can't have ocean? Mountains and winter snow will suffice! Found a lot of small cabins and some manufactured homes as well, but its too hard to get a loan on a manufactured. Which is why we need an owner carry. That, not so easy to find. Plus we have to factor in space rent, the payment on the home, and utilities.
> 
> But..I'll keep huntin'!



Look for a rental with option to buy maybe?  But still pulling for you two from New Mexico.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 2, 2016)

The 90th birthday party for my aunt went off very well yesterday.  Good company, good food (even though I did prepare most of it myself), and a good time.  My aunt is amazing.  To look at her you would guess she is in her 60's.  And she still takes Sally the Shih tzu on long walks, walks two blocks to the community mailbox every day, and has more endurance and stamina than I have.  Amazing woman she is.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 2, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> I think it takes a brave human or those with a death wish to cross that bridge. And given the squeamishness of strange terrain among cattle I have known, I can't image them walking so calmly across that. Wherever that is, those cattle must be a different breed indeed.



Any Bovines I have ever been around would absolutely not cross a bridge of that nature. Of coarse cattle are followers and all you have to do is get one to lead and most of the rest will follow. Train one and you have them all in most cases... My problem I see is the floor of the bridge... If it is just slats with spacing that is amazing... I have seen to many cattle guards work...


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 2, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Can't have ocean? Mountains and winter snow will suffice! Found a lot of small cabins and some manufactured homes as well, but its too hard to get a loan on a manufactured. Which is why we need an owner carry. That, not so easy to find. Plus we have to factor in space rent, the payment on the home, and utilities.
> 
> But..I'll keep huntin'!



I don't know if it would interest you or be a viable option, but apparently there is a university that has a program where they attempt to come up with a very low cost home, based on materials used and building techniques.  It's called the 20k project, they are trying to build homes for a town in Alabama.

20K Home Product Line

Just something to look at, I believe there are other similar projects if you can find them.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 2, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


I am, actually... I've put on a few pounds in the last few days. Trying my best to eat 3 meals a day, a rarity for me. I simply don't get hungry, so I can forget to eat until my blood sugar bottoms out and I realize that I need some fuel. My partners and staff have learned to recognize the vacant stare just before I pass out and will rush to get me an OJ and remind me to eat once I'm back among the cognizant.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 2, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I think it takes a brave human or those with a death wish to cross that bridge. And given the squeamishness of strange terrain among cattle I have known, I can't image them walking so calmly across that. Wherever that is, those cattle must be a different breed indeed.
> ...



That was my thought too.  Cattle guards are very effective in keeping cattle inside the pasture.  So maybe that bridge has a solid floor instead of the slats?  But still I thought that amazing.  Even the brave young bull or whatever smart enough to figure out the cattle guard or jump it--and that has happened--didn't entice others to follow.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 2, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



And eating sufficiently and properly will make you feel sooooo much better.  Wish I could send you some of my leftover fried chicken and potato salad which are excellent if I can brag on myself a bit.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 2, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Can't have ocean? Mountains and winter snow will suffice! Found a lot of small cabins and some manufactured homes as well, but its too hard to get a loan on a manufactured. Which is why we need an owner carry. That, not so easy to find. Plus we have to factor in space rent, the payment on the home, and utilities.
> ...



Great info Montro, and that made me think also of Habitat for Humanity that I have had a love/hate relationship with these last few years.  They are both a building organization and their own mortgage company.  They will build you a home but those with a steady income must be able to pay a reasonable mortgage payment--this will be tailored to a family's means--but they can and will waive a down payment, etc.   Might be worth checking it out.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 2, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




Very good to hear !! 

After all....... you would not want to face your Angel/Wildthing (my husband's nickname for me)   Going out full commando, which would have meant both of us taking the 1st flight out of Tucson to your bar and renting a place in town with a kitchenette and sending home cooked meals to the bar 3 times a day. 

I think you and hubby would get along really well.
You both are bikers, you both like long beards, as well as 45 pistols and toys that go boom.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 2, 2016)

Yesterday was bittersweet...my son's last first marching band competition of the year.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 2, 2016)

Hello Coffee Shop!


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 3, 2016)

blackhawk said:


>


All the time! But I still hate it when asshole is required.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 3, 2016)

Morning all !

I have a regular doc appointment this morning so it's a trip to town and a few things we need at Wally world. .


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 3, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Morning all !
> 
> I have a regular doc appointment this morning so it's a trip to town and a few things we need at Wally world. .



Be sure to dress appropriately.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 3, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Hello Coffee Shop!



Chris!!!   Been missing you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 3, 2016)

Good morning all.  The Balloon Fiesta is going strong this week.  Every morning the western sky is filled with beautiful hot air balloons.  The traffic is miserable and you can't get into a restaurant or find a motel room within 50 miles of here, but it's glorious just the same.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 3, 2016)

Got back from town and every thing checked out fine at the Docs.
I found a great new lamp for the back bedroom, the old one was starting to fall apart. 

Hubby thought he would make a funny and said to me;
Too bad that we wasn't going to Georgia because I would have been a true Georgia Peach for a week or two.
I groaned and said- man that was bad, you're gonna have to do  better than that.
So he says Ok: While the messageboard gets the Peach, he gets the Pit!  
It's one of many things I love about him, is his great sense of sadistic humor.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 3, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  The Balloon Fiesta is going strong this week.  Every morning the western sky is filled with beautiful hot air balloons.  The traffic is miserable and you can't get into a restaurant or find a motel room within 50 miles of here, but it's glorious just the same.




Brings lots of money to the city.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 3, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Hello Coffee Shop!



Hey I got both of those covered with this fine product:


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 3, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Got back from town and every thing checked out fine at the Docs.
> I found a great new lamp for the back bedroom, the old one was starting to fall apart.
> 
> Hubby thought he would make a funny and said to me;
> ...



We'll have him checked for cyanide...


----------



## peach174 (Oct 3, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Got back from town and every thing checked out fine at the Docs.
> ...



That's why he takes charcoal tablets twice a day, to get the toxins lower.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 3, 2016)

Good evening guys!

I had some bloodwork done the other day and was diagnosed with high cholesterol again. I've been put on a strict diet. This knight will need to see the smith for slimmer armor soon because I'm bound to lose weight because of this. Keep me in your prayers,  Welp I'm out for the evening. And as always, remember to


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 3, 2016)

Declined some free Viking tickets for tonite, stadium is just too hard to get to and exit to bother.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 4, 2016)

Imperius said:


> Good evening guys!
> 
> I had some bloodwork done the other day and was diagnosed with high cholesterol again. I've been put on a strict diet. This knight will need to see the smith for slimmer armor soon because I'm bound to lose weight because of this. Keep me in your prayers,  Welp I'm out for the evening. And as always, remember to



Imperius, get yourself some chia seed and add it to your cereal or salad or whatever.  It does wonders to bring cholesterol down to normal.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 4, 2016)

Good night Darlinks. I hope all sleep well. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Kat, Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Boedicca's Dad,
Montrovant's transition,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition,
Imperius,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.

Kawachi Fuji Wisteria Tunnel


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 4, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night Darlinks. I hope all sleep well



Good night ! But I have only just got up.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 4, 2016)

Manonthestreet said:


> Declined some free Viking tickets for tonite, stadium is just too hard to get to and exit to bother.



We prefer our living room with hot coffee or something, popcorn, and house slippers to the crowds and traffic and misbehaving patrons in the stands.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 4, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night Darlinks. I hope all sleep well
> ...



Well good morning to you Dajjal and I hope you have a great day. I am headed for bed now.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 4, 2016)

Good morning all !


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 4, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I went back to bed and got up again later. The highlight of my day so far is I watched a western called ' the spike gang' with Lee Marvin and Ron Howard. It was quite absorbing and unlike most films I had never see it.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 4, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...




Good afternoon err... I mean early evening!  
I liked that movie too.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 4, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Hi ! It brought a tear to my eye, and it's not easy to do that.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 4, 2016)

My favorite westerns are The Tall Men and Cat Ballou  (dispite the fact that I don't like Jane Fonda). 
Loved her dad's acting though.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 4, 2016)

I was driving through Midland, Pennsylvania this morning.  Midland is a shadow of itself.  When I recall Midlad in the 1960s and 1970s, I recall a booming steel town.  There was a steel mill there that once made 30% of the stainless steel used in the Free World.  Midland was a busy town with taverns on every block.  And those taverns were open 24 hours a day.

Why all hours?  Because the mill ran 24 hours a day.  Three shifts: 3:00 to 11:00, 11:00 to 7:00 and 7:00 to 3:00.  Thirsty steel workers might have their end of the day at 7:00 am.  So they frequented the bars. 

Bars where the bottles of ginger brandy and schnapps were replaced more frequently than bottles of single malt scotch.  Bars where celebrations were toasted with a shot of Crown Royal or Jack Daniels.  Bars where there was a constant supply of Iron City, Rolling Rock, Miller High Life and Duquesne beer.

They were dim little smoke filled places with a neon Budweiser sign providing most of the interior light.  In every bar there was a shrine to the Steelers.  Photos of Jack Lambert, Terry Bradshaw and Coach Chuck Noll were arraigned behind the bar, flanked by a Steelers schedule and a picture of Three Rivers stadium.

At the end of every bar were stools reserved for the regulars.  You dare not sit there unless it was the middle of one of the shifts and the place was being swept out and disinfected.  The men's room during that time was mopped out and a gallon of bleach was splashed around to remove the odor of stale beer, Marlboro smoke and urine.

On a Friday night these bars were packed.  The regulars held court at the end of the bar, offering solutions to every problem.  Someone would tell a joke and they would all lean in to hear the most salacious details.  At the punchline, a roar of laughter and snorts and farts would be released.

The juke box played an eclectic mixture of Willie Nelson, Led Zepplin and Frankie Valle and the Four Seasons.  They were 'Hunky' bars.  Don't misunderstand.  The patrons were not 'hunks' in the frame of attractive men.  They were the children of Eastern European immigrants.  Men from Poland and Yougoslavia and Hungary.  We affectionately call them 'Hunkys'.  They are the salt of the earth.  Honest, hard working, no nonsense guys who earned a paycheck and provided for their families.  Proud, simple guys who love America, the Steelers, their families and God not in any decernable order.

But today the mill is gone, packed up and shipped off to Asia and Latin America.  When they tore down the blast furnaces and the Coke plant and the foundry, they tore down that colorful, fun loving and vibrant worker's culture.  I miss it a lot.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 4, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> I was driving through Midland, Pennsylvania this morning.  Midland is a shadow of itself.  When I recall Midlad in the 1960s and 1970s, I recall a booming steel town.  There was a steel mill there that once made 30% of the stainless steel used in the Free World.  Midland was a busy town with taverns on every block.  And those taverns were open 24 hours a day.
> 
> Why all hours?  Because the mill ran 24 hours a day.  Three shifts: 3:00 to 11:00, 11:00 to 7:00 and 7:00 to 3:00.  Thirsty steel workers might have their end of the day at 7:00 am.  So they frequented the bars.
> 
> ...



So do I, my friend
Cheer up, there are still many areas similar like that, in the Midwest and rural areas, throughout our land.
But yes the manufacturing is almost nil.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 4, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Declined some free Viking tickets for tonite, stadium is just too hard to get to and exit to bother.
> ...


I prefer to watch my football at Doc's on the BIG screen. We have a pretty good crowd for college football on Saturdays. We have a projector mounted to the ceiling over the bar and a 135" screen that hangs above the stage. With the HD cable, it's like being on the field with your team.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 4, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...



I would love to play computer games like Doom on that screen.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 4, 2016)

Clarification - Hubby was the one who thought we were going to Georgia, instead of Alabama. 

I asked if he wanted to fly to Foley and explained why, but never said Alabama.
Maybe he was thinking of Foley field,GA.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 4, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




So would hubby.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 4, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...



But Hombre won't let me hang a 135" screen in our living room.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 4, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


We use the big screen for Karaoke on Wednesday night. I should be able to hook of the WI to it. We could play WI bowling full size


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 4, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I don't know why... I do have a 96" screen that came with the projector. I use it here on the deck from time to time.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 4, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




We don't have the space for one that size for our livingroom.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 4, 2016)

Back to school shopping when I was a young student happened at the Northern Lights shopping center in Baden, Pennsylvania.  We would pile into the car and drive up the river to Baden.  There we found Sears and Roebuck, J.C.Penny's and Montgomery Ward (always referred to as 'Monkey Wards).  Trudging around these stores and picking out four pairs of trousers and a half dozen shirts was a chore for me.  Everything had to be carefully selected to be 'grown in to' over the course of a school year.

But there were highlights to back to school shopping.  There was a local hamburger franchise, Winky's that had better food than McDonald's.  So there's that.  But the Baden Winky's was close to Route 65 and the north bank of the Ohio River, and directly across the river from the Jones and Laughlin steel mill in Aliquippa, Pennsylvania.

What made that location so cool was the activity at the mill.  There were four massive blast furnaces there.  Part of the steel making process in a blast furnace was the production of slag.  Limestone is one of the ingredients in steel.  When it issuperheated, it turns to slag.  When slag is cooled, it looks like rocks from the Moon, pitted and cratered and light gray in color.  Many folks used slag as drive way material.  As it turns out, slag was a hazardous material due to the high content of heavy metals and other contaminates.  But what did we know from hazardous material?

Huge cauldrons were moved by railroad tracks from the blast furnace at J&L to the river bank.  There they would tip these cauldrons down the river bank, discharging the slag is a red hot plume.  It looked like lava pouring from a volcano, ending is an audible hiss as it hit the water.  Sparks, noise, steam and locomotives.  What is there not to be fascinated by, especially by a boy bored to tears by back to school shopping.

What excitement!  What a spectacular show!  What a great Winky's burger!  What ugly, too large Monkey Ward's trousers!


----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 4, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


They could have built the thing on the right shoulder of the Twin Cities 15 minutes NE of MPLS right up 35 where 3 freeways, 2 hwys, and several cty rds converge. They would have had dedicated parking lot, with whole new village thrown in combined housing and shopping. Would have also given them an excuse to run their choo choo north up the freeway which I thought would seal the deal...they're always looking for reasons to expand that worthless thing , but nnnoooooo MPLS has to have everything but doesnt have the ability to handle the traffic cause there is a light on every corner timed to make sure you go nowhere.....and god help you if more than one of the stadiums is in use...may as well get motel room.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 4, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


I kind of do, but I wouldn't be able to use the door to the master bedroom. I guess I'll have to install the double doors from the BR to the deck. I've had the doors for a few years, but installing them is going to be a structural dilemma. The 6 foot wide doors will be on the dormer end of the house. I will need to pull siding and install temporary jacks to support the end of the house until the header is installed.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 4, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Well maybe I would would have the room for one if we did not have a 6 ft. Long, 18 inch wide aquarium for our water turtle Mikey.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 5, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! I cracked my head, hard, this morning. I stood up too fast in the wrong place and a B747 fell on my head. It hurt, but I didn't realize how badly I was hurt until I noticed the small splatters of blood on the concrete. Ah, well, this too will heal.
> ...


The hood of my jacket was worst.  Most of the blood that ran off the head ended up there.  Head wounds are notoriously messy.  It's coming along well, though.  First thing when something like that happens, you look around to see who might have seen you doing something stupid...like smacking your head on an engine cowl.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 5, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night Darlinks. I hope all sleep well. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> ...


Love that wisteria tunnel!  That must be a sight to see, fer shure.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 5, 2016)

peach174 said:


> My favorite westerns are The Tall Men and Cat Ballou  (dispite the fact that I don't like Jane Fonda).
> Loved her dad's acting though.


Funny you mention "Cat Ballou".  My daughter sent me a couple of videos of my granddaughters watching Monty Python's "The Holy Grail" last night.  They were absolutely howling with laughter.  I recommended "Cat Ballou", among some other old comedy flicks.  I always though "The Villian", with Arnold Schwarzenegger, Ann Margaret, and Kirk Douglas, was a must see comedy.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 5, 2016)

Ho-zilla is certainly working out well.  We've been able to remove several tree stumps (although the resulting craters will have to be dealt with later), and the beast is a great help moving a lot of the overburden that has to be moved for any additional construction.  Fortunately, the partner was the first of us to bury the backhoe axel deep in wet clay.  Of course, the machine can usually be used to dig itself out of a moderate "stuck".  We have also stashed our first 55 gal drum of fuel.  It's always easy to load an empty drum onto the pickup, now that we have Ho-zilla, we can rig and sling the full drums where we want them.
I finally dealt with an epiphany regarding my partner.  If I had gotten to the backhoe first, he would have been johnny-on-the-spot, "instructing" me and generally making a nuisance of himself.  Little work would have gotten done.  But since I was otherwise occupied, he got to the machine first.  Since he was busy, I started getting a lot of other small projects worked on.  Moral of the story, if you cannot work together, don't.  You will get twice as much work done!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 5, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  The Balloon Fiesta is going strong this week.  Every morning the western sky is filled with beautiful hot air balloons.  The traffic is miserable and you can't get into a restaurant or find a motel room within 50 miles of here, but it's glorious just the same.



I like the rooster one.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 5, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Well, at least is was the head........  Nothing vital.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 5, 2016)

Went out in the back yard last night, it was cool and breezy, looked at the thermometer and it was only down to 70 degrees.......  

Still waiting to hear on my disability ruling, hopefully soon plus the wife has been talking with a HR person about a job in Tempe, AZ that sounds promising.  Keeping our fingers crossed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 5, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



We have a huge great room so could actually do it, but it would so dominate everything else that I think we would lose a lot of ambiance and functionality of the room.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all.  The Balloon Fiesta is going strong this week.  Every morning the western sky is filled with beautiful hot air balloons.  The traffic is miserable and you can't get into a restaurant or find a motel room within 50 miles of here, but it's glorious just the same.
> ...



The special shapes during and in addition to the mass ascensions are the highlight of the fiesta--there is one evening devoted to the special shapes.  Many are absolutely amazing and you can't imagine how huge they are until you get up close and stand right beside them.  Just  a small sampling:


----------



## peach174 (Oct 5, 2016)

I like angry bird and the saguaro


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 5, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


We have a 39", the living room is roughly 14' by 18' and the TV is plenty big enough.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 5, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> The special shapes during and in addition to the mass ascensions are the highlight of the fiesta--there is one evening devoted to the special shapes



I once applied for a job at Cameron balloon company in Britain, asking them for a job designing balloons.
I submitted a design shaped like a cloud, but they declined my application.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 5, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Well we do have a 62" TV because the great room is large enough to accommodate that without it being overwhelming.  And at our age, our movies and a few competition events and catching up on the news are our primary entertainment in the evenings--we also enjoy having movie night for our friends and family here--I have quite a movie collection on DVDs and am starting to acquire a few blu rays.  We love great movies and anymore that usually means older ones.  Almost all the newer ones are all special effects and shock effect--we aren't prudes but there is way too much gratuitous sex and violence and non stop vulgar language for our tastes--and just don't accomplish the character development and great story lines the older movies gave us.  I'm sure there are exceptions but I think they are rare.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 5, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Hell, I'm considering buying a 40"+ TV for my bedroom with birthday money.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 5, 2016)

I upgraded a couple of weeks ago... I was watching the neighbors tv through mine and their windows...


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 5, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


We have a 24" in the exercise room.  Currently it isn't even hooked up.  We have an "old" CRT TV that I want to get rid of, the wife for some strange reason want's to keep it. 
I've been here on my laptop off and on since I woke up about 5 hours ago, I haven't even turned the TV on.  Got rid of half of my DVD collection and the other half is currently boxed up and it's still a large collection, mostly I watch movies and have watch some TV series (Vikings) online for free.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 5, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



My problem is that unless I am watching TV or a movie with other people--people other than Hombre anyway--it is hard for me to just sit still and watch.  So I am going to be doing something else--needlepoint or crocheting or folding laundry or I am on the laptop playing a game that doesn't require a lot of concentration or just surfing or whatever.  I multi-task easily.  And then I give the TV full attention if they're showing something I really want to watch; otherwise I am mostly just listening.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 5, 2016)

Britain changed from analogue to digital TV a few years ago and old TV's need an add on digital box to work. So do video recorders. I have a 32 inch 3D LCD TV and a 19 inch LED. I have stopped watching the 3D TV as it is not as good a picture as the 19 inch. The 3D effect has ghosting which I do not like, and you have to wear 3D glasses over the top of your normal glasses.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 5, 2016)

We watch the TV western show Longmire on Netflix on a 26" TV in the back bedroom.
We also have our computer desks and computers in there too.
Hubby watches a lot of Netflix shows and the TV is hooked up to it.
He justs hits the TV remote control button marked Netflix and there it is.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 5, 2016)

peach174 said:


> We watch the TV western show Longmire on Netflix on a 26" TV in the back bedroom.
> We also have our computer desks and computers in there too.
> Hubby watches a lot of Netflix shows and the TV is hooked up to it.
> He justs hits the TV remote control button marked Netflix and there it is.



Do you have to pay a monthly fee for Netflix? I am curious if I could get films without paying a fee, as there is a product called Amazon fire stick which you plug into your TV and you can get Netflix, but it does not say if you have to pay a monthly fee to get films.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 5, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I've currently got a CRT in my room, it's probably a 32".  The little one is the only one that really watches things on it.  I've used it for playing PS3 games, but haven't played any lately.

With a bigger, better TV I might be inclined to watch movies on it, and I could hook my PC to it and play shows and movies on a bigger screen than my 22" monitor.

Plus I would like to have a better TV than this old, heavy CRT whenever I move out.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 5, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


That's the wife, mostly the TV is "background noise" just like in the car, she has to have a music CD playing, I can drive for hours in silence, the only time I like background noise is when I'm sleeping.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 5, 2016)

Well...things have not gone so smooth here lately. No, I can't use the side yard to fix up as my own. No, I cannot move a lawn chair to the sun. No, MrG cannot fix the gate so I can latch it easier since it gets hung up on the ball instead of the arm it is attached to..so I have to yank the whole gate to the right to make it slide in and the latch only needs to be moved 1/4 of an inch to make it smooth opening and closing. No, I cannot put the lever door handles she told me to bring on the bedroom door although now that it is colder my hands are starting to flare and its hard to use a regular knob. No, there is no room for me to paint furniture IF I found any. No, I cannot store anything in the garage because there is no room. No. No. No. And in her emails, it was yes, yes yes.

For the life of me, I cannot understand why she is doing this? Power trip? Control? I gave her free reign when she lived with us..to do as she wished in the whole front of the house and even my beloved back yard to do her furniture decorations. So I don't understand WHY she would not let MrG move the latch 1/4 of an inch so ALL of us could use the gate instead of pulling on the whole damn fence to make it line up. I am just gobsmacked.

I smoke in my car now. I can't sit where she originally said I could sit because "smoke comes in the house" although I am way in the front yard, side yard or back yard where SHE set up an ashtray for me...but her husband can sit on the lovely patio and vape...which also comes in the house.

I think its a control trip. I also think we will not make it here much longer.

On a lighter note....I did get Moki's ashes back and the vet went above and beyond. He came back to me in a wooden box with a metal name plate with MOKI in script on top, a pressed print of his paw including a stand to put it on and a lovely card from staff. I cried. 3 times. When I picked him up, when I got in the car reading the card, when I brought him home and handed him to MrG. But he is with us again, so that is the only positive thing that has happened in a week. The rest of the time..its no no no no no no no no matter what I ask. So..I don't ask any more.

MrG is at the loan company now to get an idea of a loan we may qualify for. And if we cannot do anything here after he gets the answers...we may head to the inlaws cuz I'd rather spend my time with family than be locked in this bedroom because the house privileges are no longer an option.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 5, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > We watch the TV western show Longmire on Netflix on a 26" TV in the back bedroom.
> ...


Netflix is $8 a month in the US, It's £7.49 a month in the UK.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 5, 2016)

I miss birds. She said there were many here. I have seen a scant few. So I asked if I could put a bird feeder in the front yard. 

No.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 5, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Well...things have not gone so smooth here lately. No, I can't use the side yard to fix up as my own. No, I cannot move a lawn chair to the sun. No, MrG cannot fix the gate so I can latch it easier since it gets hung up on the ball instead of the arm it is attached to..so I have to yank the whole gate to the right to make it slide in and the latch only needs to be moved 1/4 of an inch to make it smooth opening and closing. No, I cannot put the lever door handles she told me to bring on the bedroom door although now that it is colder my hands are starting to flare and its hard to use a regular knob. No, there is no room for me to paint furniture IF I found any. No, I cannot store anything in the garage because there is no room. No. No. No. And in her emails, it was yes, yes yes.
> 
> For the life of me, I cannot understand why she is doing this? Power trip? Control? I gave her free reign when she lived with us..to do as she wished in the whole front of the house and even my beloved back yard to do her furniture decorations. So I don't understand WHY she would not let MrG move the latch 1/4 of an inch so ALL of us could use the gate instead of pulling on the whole damn fence to make it line up. I am just gobsmacked.
> 
> ...


Hoping and praying things get better for you and sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 5, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


You can have our large old CRT but you'll have to hire the crane and crane operator to move it.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 5, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Well...things have not gone so smooth here lately. No, I can't use the side yard to fix up as my own. No, I cannot move a lawn chair to the sun. No, MrG cannot fix the gate so I can latch it easier since it gets hung up on the ball instead of the arm it is attached to..so I have to yank the whole gate to the right to make it slide in and the latch only needs to be moved 1/4 of an inch to make it smooth opening and closing. No, I cannot put the lever door handles she told me to bring on the bedroom door although now that it is colder my hands are starting to flare and its hard to use a regular knob. No, there is no room for me to paint furniture IF I found any. No, I cannot store anything in the garage because there is no room. No. No. No. And in her emails, it was yes, yes yes.
> 
> For the life of me, I cannot understand why she is doing this? Power trip? Control? I gave her free reign when she lived with us..to do as she wished in the whole front of the house and even my beloved back yard to do her furniture decorations. So I don't understand WHY she would not let MrG move the latch 1/4 of an inch so ALL of us could use the gate instead of pulling on the whole damn fence to make it line up. I am just gobsmacked.
> 
> ...



I would find that intolerable too Gracie.  I hope you find a reasonable solution soon.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 5, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


You can buy a big screen with a remote to raise or lower it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 5, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I know but we can't afford something like that. We invested in a big screen smart TV that allows us all the neat on demand options plus good recording ability and added an inexpensive bluray player and we were good to go.    (I would like to have a good surround sound speaker system but we can't afford that eiher.)


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 5, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I have a 46" in the living room. The old CRT 29" in the bedroom needs replacement soon and I may end up with a new 60" or bigger for the living room and moving the 46 to the master bedroom.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 5, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


The set you have is big enough for viewing at 20 feet I'd suppose. I got a great deal on the projector and a 135" remote control screen would be around 400 bucks.
I'm thinking that at some point in the future, I might put a 96" remote screen in and mount it in the attic so it will drop into the LR when in use and be out of sight when not needed. Speakers could be mounted in the ceiling as well.


----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)

We have a 60 in in great room......think 48-or more in bedroom. I have a 42 or 48 here on my office. I rarely turn it on. Shame on me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 5, 2016)

peach174 said:


> I like angry bird and the saguaro



She's kind of in the shadow next to the angry bird, but the witch is a hoot.  You can't see the gondola in that shot but it blends in well with the sky so you don't notice it at first.  So when she's flying by herself all you see at first is the witch and she does create a lot of double takes until people realize it is a hot air balloon.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 5, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Actually you can see it well at far more than 20 feet.  My desk in the office has a clear view to the TV and is at least 45 feet away and I can see the picture clear as a bell.  The sound doesn't travel too well this far though unless we have a hard of hearing person in the room and the volume is up.Hombre's desk is 5 feet behind mine and he will be doing something on the computer and see's something interesting I have on the TV and comes in for a closer look.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 5, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Went out in the back yard last night, it was cool and breezy, looked at the thermometer and it was only down to 70 degrees.......
> 
> Still waiting to hear on my disability ruling, hopefully soon plus the wife has been talking with a HR person about a job in Tempe, AZ that sounds promising.  Keeping our fingers crossed.


70 degrees!  Yeah, suffer in silence, Padowan.  Good luck with the Tempe job for the Mrs.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 5, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Well...things have not gone so smooth here lately. No, I can't use the side yard to fix up as my own. No, I cannot move a lawn chair to the sun. No, MrG cannot fix the gate so I can latch it easier since it gets hung up on the ball instead of the arm it is attached to..so I have to yank the whole gate to the right to make it slide in and the latch only needs to be moved 1/4 of an inch to make it smooth opening and closing. No, I cannot put the lever door handles she told me to bring on the bedroom door although now that it is colder my hands are starting to flare and its hard to use a regular knob. No, there is no room for me to paint furniture IF I found any. No, I cannot store anything in the garage because there is no room. No. No. No. And in her emails, it was yes, yes yes.
> 
> For the life of me, I cannot understand why she is doing this? Power trip? Control? I gave her free reign when she lived with us..to do as she wished in the whole front of the house and even my beloved back yard to do her furniture decorations. So I don't understand WHY she would not let MrG move the latch 1/4 of an inch so ALL of us could use the gate instead of pulling on the whole damn fence to make it line up. I am just gobsmacked.
> 
> ...


Oh, Dear Gracie, how sad for you (and Mr. G)  I can only keep hoping that things make an upward turn for you.  There must be some silver lining for you all. 
I'm glad that Moki came home to you.  I have a nice ginger jar with one of my most remarkable fur-fam member's ashes.  Ichabod was precious to me in many ways.  Most of the others have their own boxes, which are suspended in a fir tree, where they can survey their "world" until I finally cross that rainbow bridge.
So sorry, Gracie.  Hold me in mind for future reference...


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 5, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> The old CRT 29" in the bedroom



I used to repair CRT televisions. In fact I was originally trained to repair all valve TV's, and then I learned to repair hybrid CRT's with transistors, and eventually with integrated circuits, and no valves. The cathode ray tube persisted for some years, and was the last remnant of the valve era. But now that too has passed into history, which is just as well because the chances of an engineer getting a fatal shock from 25.000 volts were high.  But I never ever learned  anything about repairing  LCD or LED TV's as they were after my time.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 5, 2016)

Good night Darlinks. I hope all sleep well. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Kat, Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Boedicca's Dad,
Montrovant's transition,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition,
Imperius,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.

Eruption at Mount Ararat, Turkey.  (This is where some believe Noah's Ark came to rest.)


----------



## Kat (Oct 6, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Well...things have not gone so smooth here lately. No, I can't use the side yard to fix up as my own. No, I cannot move a lawn chair to the sun. No, MrG cannot fix the gate so I can latch it easier since it gets hung up on the ball instead of the arm it is attached to..so I have to yank the whole gate to the right to make it slide in and the latch only needs to be moved 1/4 of an inch to make it smooth opening and closing. No, I cannot put the lever door handles she told me to bring on the bedroom door although now that it is colder my hands are starting to flare and its hard to use a regular knob. No, there is no room for me to paint furniture IF I found any. No, I cannot store anything in the garage because there is no room. No. No. No. And in her emails, it was yes, yes yes.
> 
> For the life of me, I cannot understand why she is doing this? Power trip? Control? I gave her free reign when she lived with us..to do as she wished in the whole front of the house and even my beloved back yard to do her furniture decorations. So I don't understand WHY she would not let MrG move the latch 1/4 of an inch so ALL of us could use the gate instead of pulling on the whole damn fence to make it line up. I am just gobsmacked.
> 
> ...




Just seeing this. Sigh.  I am so sorry. I had such high hopes for you. I do remember  you kinda warned me though. Hang in there. Miss you.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 6, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > We watch the TV western show Longmire on Netflix on a 26" TV in the back bedroom.
> ...



Yes
We pay 11.99 us dollars a month for commercial free.
It's 7.99  a month with commercials.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 6, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Well...things have not gone so smooth here lately. No, I can't use the side yard to fix up as my own. No, I cannot move a lawn chair to the sun. No, MrG cannot fix the gate so I can latch it easier since it gets hung up on the ball instead of the arm it is attached to..so I have to yank the whole gate to the right to make it slide in and the latch only needs to be moved 1/4 of an inch to make it smooth opening and closing. No, I cannot put the lever door handles she told me to bring on the bedroom door although now that it is colder my hands are starting to flare and its hard to use a regular knob. No, there is no room for me to paint furniture IF I found any. No, I cannot store anything in the garage because there is no room. No. No. No. And in her emails, it was yes, yes yes.
> 
> For the life of me, I cannot understand why she is doing this? Power trip? Control? I gave her free reign when she lived with us..to do as she wished in the whole front of the house and even my beloved back yard to do her furniture decorations. So I don't understand WHY she would not let MrG move the latch 1/4 of an inch so ALL of us could use the gate instead of pulling on the whole damn fence to make it line up. I am just gobsmacked.
> 
> ...



Sorry about Moki and your troubles.  Hope things start looking up for you.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 6, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Have you gone for a ride in one?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 6, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



No, and though I love standing amongst those behemoths as they rise up from the Earth--it is quite an experience--I have never had the urge to ride in one.  There are some who do offer balloon rides for a fee though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 6, 2016)

And good morning all.  I'm waiting for Hombre to get out of the shower and then I'll take mine and make myself all pretty.  The area ladies from my highschool class get together for a luncheon in Santa Fe once a year and I'll be headed that way in a hour or two.   Most are from the general Santa Fe and Albuquerque areas with one classmate flying in from Oklahoma City each year for the occasion.   It is a good time.

I wish they had scheduled it for another week though as the balloon fiesta traffic between Albuquerque and Santa Fe is fierce this time of year.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 6, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I had a chance to ride on one at a fair one time, but I chickened out.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 6, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




No way could I go up in one !!!!
I can't even get in a clear elevator and go up to the the second floor of a shopping mall, because I start shaking the minute it starts to move up.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 6, 2016)

peach174 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I'm afraid of heights myself, but love roller coasters, bungy jumping and all that stuff. I figure the rides are supposed to scare you and I get way more for my money than most people. I can jump off a platform 200 feet in the air with a rubber band to keep me from splattering all over hell's half acre, but stepping off a ladder and onto the roof of a one story house almost paralyzes me with fear.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 6, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> I'm afraid of heights myself, but love roller coasters, bungy jumping and all that stuff



So you do bungy jumping? What happens when you have jumped, do you end up hanging upside down until someone hauls you up?


----------



## SixFoot (Oct 6, 2016)

Morning, everyone.

2 weeks left to go with Eng Comp and Remedial Algebra. I'm doing better than I anticipated with a 4.0 GPA, but the real gauge will be when I start the big boy classes in January. These refreshers have been great.

Back to my studies I go. I've been having dreams of matrix code comprised of quadratic equations and punctuation marks. So many numbers..........!


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 6, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I'm afraid of heights myself, but love roller coasters, bungy jumping and all that stuff
> ...


The bungy is attached to a cable where I jumped. They dropped you to the ground slowly. I've seen people jump over water and they got winched back up. I wouldn't want to do that. It seems that would wear the cord prematurely.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 6, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Morning, everyone.
> 
> 2 weeks left to go with Eng Comp and Remedial Algebra. I'm doing better than I anticipated with a 4.0 GPA, but the real gauge will be when I start the big boy classes in January. These refreshers have been great.
> 
> Back to my studies I go. I've been having dreams of matrix code comprised of quadratic equations and punctuation marks. So many numbers..........!



The fact that you're acing the refresher courses suggests graduation with honors to me.  Sounds like you are enjoying it too.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 7, 2016)

More annoyance from school.  I called the financial aid office again today because they still haven't finished processing my stuff, and classes start on Monday.  After talking with a new woman for a bit, she tells me that fees were due last Thursday.  Yes, I know that.  The woman I talked to then said I didn't need to worry about it, I should just wait until my aid goes through and pay then, it should be a few days.  This woman tells me I should pay now and then get reimbursed when I get my grant.  So $950 on the employer's credit card later, I'm all paid up.

It would be nice if these people had the slightest clue what each other were doing.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 7, 2016)

peach174 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Not a fan of the heights myself.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 7, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I get sick on most rides.  I have to take Dramamine before I go on rides.


----------



## SixFoot (Oct 7, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Morning, everyone.
> ...



I guess as long as this isn't like a game of pool, I'll be fine. I always kick ass on the pool table, and people accuse me of being a shark. Then I get down to the 8-ball, and never make a shot again. lol


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 7, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Morning, everyone.
> 
> 2 weeks left to go with Eng Comp and Remedial Algebra. I'm doing better than I anticipated with a 4.0 GPA, but the real gauge will be when I start the big boy classes in January. These refreshers have been great.
> 
> Back to my studies I go. I've been having dreams of matrix code comprised of quadratic equations and punctuation marks. So many numbers..........!



Sounds like a nightmare, honestly.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 7, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



You know what I say about that?  No thanks.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 7, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I don't go on rides for that reason.  I've never gotten sick on a ride that I remember, but I expect it would happen if I went on anything that spun much, or did too much twisty movement, and then I'd be trapped.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 7, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I've gotten sick on PLENTY of rides.  Lol.  I have a weak stomach.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 7, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Morning, everyone.
> 
> 2 weeks left to go with Eng Comp and Remedial Algebra. I'm doing better than I anticipated with a 4.0 GPA, but the real gauge will be when I start the big boy classes in January. These refreshers have been great.
> 
> Back to my studies I go. I've been having dreams of matrix code comprised of quadratic equations and punctuation marks. So many numbers..........!



Take a break and have some 3.14.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 7, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I don't know if it is a weak stomach or just intolerance to dizziness.  I don't get on things like the tilt-a-whirl or other spinning things.  But I have a pretty strong stomach I guess--I didn't get seasick on a really rough day at sea though almost everybody else did.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 7, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Vertigo


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 7, 2016)

This was 3 AM just before the 38 pounds of Boston Butt came out of the smoker. Another hour and a half and 30 minutes to pull it apart and clean up and I hit the sack. I was at it for 16 hours. It's exhausting, but so worth it. PARTY at Doc's tonight with the Whyte Caps. As always, no cover charge.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 7, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I get sick on boats too if the water is choppy.  I also have gotten car sick before, though that has only happened a couple of times.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 7, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Usually if I try reading in the car I get a little nauseous.  I haven't actually thrown up from motion sickness (or anything else, for that matter) since I was a kid, though.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 7, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I've only felt sick as a passenger in the back seat of a standard.  Maybe those people just drove like crap.  Lol.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 7, 2016)

Morning all !

I didn't sleep well last night, could not seem to turn the brain off.
2 hours awake, 2 hours of sleep, on the couch, all night.  

Then at about 1:30 in the morning lost the internet as well as the phone. Grrrr 
Just now really getting started and it's 10:30.
I usually am a really early morning person, I get up before sunrrise.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 7, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Morning all !
> 
> I didn't sleep well last night, could not seem to turn the brain off.
> 2 hours awake, 2 hours of sleep, on the couch, all night.
> ...



It is frustrating when you plan to stay up and the TV and internet goes out.  Having no phone is a bit scary for me--especially on the rare occasions we have neither a land line or cell phone service.  We have elderly relatives for whom we are the first people they call if there is trouble, and we're at the age now we could really need to be able to call somebody.

What is frustrating though is our internet will be out so I'll call Comcast and the first thing they want to know is did we try to solve our problem using the internet solutions?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 7, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Morning all !
> ...



Comcast bastards!  I have Comcast too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 7, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



It has much to commend it.  But when it is bad it is really bad.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 7, 2016)

They overcharge, and their service is always messing up.  How is it that I lose my internet and phone but not my cable TV sometimes?  One time me and a couple of my other neighbors lost our internet, and I had called and they told me that it must be a problem on my end.  If they are going to demand top dollar for their service, then I demand top service for my top dollar.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 7, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> They overcharge, and their service is always messing up.  How is it that I lose my internet and phone but not my cable TV sometimes?  One time me and a couple of my other neighbors lost our internet, and I had called and they told me that it must be a problem on my end.  If they are going to demand top dollar for their service, then I demand top service for my top dollar.


I found that years ago it's best to deal directly with your neighborhood Comcast outlet, especially if it's a satellite office (main offices not so much), they do care about your service because they are local.  They're also the ones that will work with you to give you the best price available.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 7, 2016)

Been watching the hurricane coverage and honestly doing my best not to laugh at the TV especially when they interview locals who tell them it's no big deal.........


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 7, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > They overcharge, and their service is always messing up.  How is it that I lose my internet and phone but not my cable TV sometimes?  One time me and a couple of my other neighbors lost our internet, and I had called and they told me that it must be a problem on my end.  If they are going to demand top dollar for their service, then I demand top service for my top dollar.
> ...



We don't even have a main office around here anymore.  I found that out when I wanted to get a new remote.  The closest one is like an hour away.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 7, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Been watching the hurricane coverage and honestly doing my best not to laugh at the TV especially when they interview locals who tell them it's no big deal.........



I can't help but to laugh at those reporters covering the hurricane.  They stand outdoors in the driving wind and rain telling you that it's windy, rainy, and that there is a hurricane going on.  What stupidity.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 7, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Typically you'll find that in huge metropolitan areas and small cities.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 7, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Been watching the hurricane coverage and honestly doing my best not to laugh at the TV especially when they interview locals who tell them it's no big deal.........
> ...


Not just that they don't expect the interviewee's response and have to recover from it and get back to tell us how destructive and dangerous it was/is.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 7, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Been watching the hurricane coverage and honestly doing my best not to laugh at the TV especially when they interview locals who tell them it's no big deal.........
> ...


Folks after a tornado all say it sounded like a freight train.  I'd like to hear someone say it sounded like a calliope or a 1967 Dodge Dart with a hole in the muffler, or a herd of bison singing Handel's Messiah.

Watching a reporter stand up outside during a hurricane and reporting that the wind is blowing, the rain is coming down sideways and trees are being uprooted is just like watching a reporter saying "Dog bites Man!  Film at eleven!"


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 7, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


"a herd of bison singing Handel's Messiah"


----------



## peach174 (Oct 7, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Been watching the hurricane coverage and honestly doing my best not to laugh at the TV especially when they interview locals who tell them it's no big deal.........
> ...




Totally agree with that, but the reporters are implying that the people who stayed behind are doing the same thing  as them ,when they aren't.
They came out after the rain and winds died down, to do  their videos, trying to influence what we are seeing with our own eyes as different. It's mind boggling. 
I guess it's beyond reporters brains that the people who stayed behind really are smarter than them.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 7, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Granted the media is providing a public service but they overplay it to the hilt, in some ways like the boy who cried wolf or chicken little and the sky is falling.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 7, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...




I was  just watching one a few minutes ago, showing a video of twenty people who stayed behind in a Hotel.
You could plainly see there was no rain,a brisk breeze and the water was far below the porch that they were  standing out on ,talking to someone else, either in a boat or someone in another building across the street.
Then the reporter says ;  They really should not be  out there standing in heavy rain, pounding  high wind and high flooding water.  WHAT!!
They live in a different world altogether.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 7, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


When they did show video of high winds and lots of rain it reminded me of a mild day in the tropics during monsoon season..........


----------



## peach174 (Oct 7, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




It's insanity !


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 7, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Don't get me wrong, if the storm track remains unchanged then everyone from Savannah north through southern Virginia needs to take heed and seriously prepare.  Granted that's if the storm remains a category 3 or 4 by the time it makes landfall.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 7, 2016)

peach174 said:


> I was  just watching one a few minutes ago, showing a video of twenty people who stayed behind in a Hotel.
> You could plainly see there was no rain,a brisk breeze and the water was far below the porch that they were  standing out on ,talking to someone else, either in a boat or someone in another building across the street.
> Then the reporter says ;  They really should not be  out there standing in heavy rain, pounding  high wind and high flooding water.  WHAT!!
> They live in a different world altogether.



I think NBC drug a few branches out in the street to dress things up this morning.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 7, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



That's the thing.  If some website or pundit expresses the absurdity of a 'killer' storm when reporters are standing out in it reporting about it, they are accused of encouraging people not to take the warnings seriously.  A Cat 4 storm that took a sharp left turn and headed for shore would do tremendous damage, and people would be well advised not to be there.  We need to take the warnings seriously.  But doesn't a reporter standing in the storm reporting on it give the illusion that it isn't so bad?

They did that the last storm that hit the west coast of Florida wanting us to think it was so terrible.  They did get a lot of rain and some surface flooding but nothing Floridians haven't lived through many times.  They have to issue the warnings, and of course you want to get folks out of the way of a killer storm, but geez, some common sense please.  They'll keep yelling wolf and nobody will take them seriously when they should be paying close attention.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 7, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Okay.  Now I'm headed for the kitchen to make dinner with Handel's Messiah sung by bison ringing in my ears.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 7, 2016)

Well...we survived hurricane # 2 for the season.  It helped being on the opposite side of the State.  We still got quite a bit of rain and 20-30 MPH wind gusts.  Nothing too serious.  It looks like folks on the Atlantic coast fared better than expected...thank God.  

My stepson was off from school so we watched the movie Almost Famous on Netflix.  What a great movie.  


Anyone...this song was featured prominently so i learned it in about 20 minutes and just finished recording it.  It's in an open tuning that's a little tricky.  Hope you like.  


Something In The Air by user183852791


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 7, 2016)

Well my first draft of the resume is done.  Work life boiled down to one page...

...suppose just writing hire me dumbass is not an option...


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 7, 2016)

WelfareQueen said:


> Well...we survived hurricane # 2 for the season.  It helped being on the opposite side of the State.  We still got quite a bit of rain and 20-30 MPH wind gusts.  Nothing too serious.  It looks like folks on the Atlantic coast fared better than expected...thank God.
> 
> My stepson was off from school so we watched the movie Almost Famous on Netflix.  What a great movie.
> 
> ...



Glad you, Sherry and Son weren't seriously affected WQ though I did observe how far across Florida those rain bands were pushing.  I'll check out the movie and I love the song.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 7, 2016)

You gotta think whoever sent this to press caught hell.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 7, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Well my first draft of the resume is done.  Work life boiled down to one page...
> 
> ...suppose just writing hire me dumbass is not an option...



Well whatever you decide to put on it, I think I can safely speak for all of us that we hope you find just what you are looking for.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 8, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Don't get me wrong, if the storm track remains unchanged then everyone from Savannah north through southern Virginia needs to take heed and seriously prepare. Granted that's if the storm remains a category 3 or 4 by the time it makes landfall.



Less than 1000 miles from the tip of Florida 800+ lives have been taken from Hurricane Matthew... I understand the poking fun at the news reporters and I have been guilty of such tomfoolery myself, but there is always a but isn't there... Mother Nature is DAMN DANGEROUS folks. The projections by these prognosticators kept explaining that they could not tell the exact path of said storm... Bottom line is Hurricanes go where ever they want to go. The warning was given of the possibilities... Was some drama thrown in for effect? Yes there was... As a hilljack living in the Midwest and a consumer of mass media, I can watch or I can turn it off...
Hypothetically lets say the path of the storm had been 50 miles west of the actual path it took in Southern Florida... Would we have been poking fun at the reporters then? Hard to say as it is hypothetical... Florida was extremely lucky. Hundreds of lives and gazillion of dollars have been spared...
I have just a little experience with a Hurricane and I remember watching pre-Hurricane hype on the TV. I was 35 miles NE of landfall of Katrina, eleven years ago. My father, a snowbird lived in Saucier, Ms. and was in very poor health and I was there trying to take care of him... Interesting pickle to be in as I had no where to take my Dad to as he was bedridden and on oxygen... Storm lasted about 12 hours and a day and a half later my father and I was headed to Indiana... Just another Bucket list scratch off...
Pray for the victims of Hurricane Matthew...


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 8, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Well my first draft of the resume is done.  Work life boiled down to one page...
> ...



I do not have am idea what I want to do.  That is why I am making the resume, so I can see what jobs are offered.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 8, 2016)

Of course we respect mother nature!!
Take it from one who was near several tornado's and constant seasonal flash floods in Arizona.
Water everywhere around our house and snakes swimming in it.
Watching cars floating down fast moving washes.


We were just pointing out the stupidity of how they do the theatrics of their reporting.


----------



## SixFoot (Oct 8, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Morning, everyone.
> ...



I chuckled out loud on that one. Wife just called me a geek. lol


----------



## SixFoot (Oct 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Eff Comcast, right in their stupid ears.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 8, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



They lied to me!!!  I couldn't believe that they did that.  I should switch to Verizon.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> They lied to me!!!  I couldn't believe that they did that.  I should switch to Verizon.



How about Frontier?  I own some of that.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 8, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > They lied to me!!!  I couldn't believe that they did that.  I should switch to Verizon.
> ...



Is it available in my area?  A lot of these smaller companies are not available in my area.  I called the other day for one that I saw an advertisement for, but they don't serve my area.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 8, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't get me wrong, if the storm track remains unchanged then everyone from Savannah north through southern Virginia needs to take heed and seriously prepare. Granted that's if the storm remains a category 3 or 4 by the time it makes landfall.
> ...



I couldn't agree more Ridgerunner.  It is so necessary that people be warned and a Cat 4 hurricane is not something people should choose to write out when they are in its path.  It's just that they made almost as big a deal out of Tropical Storm Colin that hit western Florida in June this year--did their damndest to make it seem far worse than it actually was.  And I think that is irresponsible because then when they should be taken very seriously, people are inclined to question whether the media is just blowing it all out of proportion again.  And when they put their reporters out into the storm to report on it, it looks really dramatic, but I think many people might be lulled into complacency with that--it if isn't too dangerous for a reporter right out in it, then I should be fine in my own home--that kind of thing.

Thank goodness you and your dad survived Katrina though.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Be careful with Verizon, they lie also.  I tried them once, got a super deal, Verizon's first bill to me was $60 more than the agreement, I pitched a bitch and they dropped it down to $20 more than the agreed price so I told them what I thought of them and dropped them, went back to Comcast.  
The only problem I ever had with Comcast was when I lived in Dale City, VA, that local's billing department couldn't get a single bill right.  It seems I wasn't the only one with that problem, Comcast must have received tons of complaints but it still took them a couple of years to rectify the problem, eventually that billing department was merged with Fairfax's very competent billing department and cleansed of the incompetents.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 8, 2016)

Here's the metal way to deal with a hurricane :


----------



## peach174 (Oct 8, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...




http://weknowmemes.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/wife-of-pi.jpg


----------



## Gracie (Oct 8, 2016)

Yesterday and today were pretty good days. We had the community yard sale here (over 300 houses) and sales were great. I didn't have much left since I sold everything, but I went through the bins we did drag with us, and downsized even more and made 100 bucks yesterday. Today, made another 175 bucks.  Plus, MrG went with Friend's Mister to the other yard sales while Friend and I watched our sale. MrG came back with some goodies!!! One place had about 5 baggies full of Zuni sterling jewelry. The squash blossom necklace that I found on ebay that is the exact same SIGNED piece went for 3600 bucks on ebay. No..that is not 36 bucks. That is 3,600.00! And he got it for 2 bucks! The rest are pendants, silver chains, 2 bracelets, earrings....all for 9 bucks total for all of it. These folks have no clue what they have, I guess. So...I think we may get 450 bucks for the squash blossom...the rest..a couple of hundred bucks. That will pay off the cc's we used to move here!

My friend bought me a nice desk from the neighbor's yard sale when I was not looking, and gave it to me for my early birthday present...and I was so surprised and happy. She has mellowed again, for which I am quite pleased. I ask for nothing, tip toe, and so far, I have not received any "NO!" answers because I don't ask for anything to make her say it. So...things are calm again. Thankfully.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 8, 2016)

Oops...sorry.....the one I said was 3600.00 is turquoise and coral. Mine is just coral..no turquoise. It looks just like this one:

Gorgeous Zuni Sterling Silver Needlepoint Turquoise Squash Blossom Necklace│RS


----------



## Gracie (Oct 8, 2016)

Oh..and a watch band guard that goes on each side of the watch. Signed by the maker, too. That was in one of the baggies.

We are quite pleased!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 8, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Oops...sorry.....the one I said was 3600.00 is turquoise and coral. Mine is just coral..no turquoise. It looks just like this one:
> 
> Gorgeous Zuni Sterling Silver Needlepoint Turquoise Squash Blossom Necklace│RS



If it is authentic Zuni it would most likely be worth quite a bit more than $400 around here.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 8, 2016)

It's authentic. All of the pieces are signed, too. MrG checked them anyway with his testers. Sterling. The watch guard is signed with this lady's name and is very similar with the seed design...but in turqoise and what looks like mother of pearl or oyster:

Zuni Native American Turquoise Watch Tips by Caroline Malani SKU#226715


----------



## Gracie (Oct 8, 2016)

I figure we can get maybe 800 bucks off the 9 bucks he spent for it all. Which would be a HUGE blessing for us. Damn cost of moving was a doozy. I have stash money for a down on a home...and I have to use that money to pay the CC. But if I sell this jewelry for what I want for it....the cc will be paid and I won't have to use the stash funds.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 8, 2016)

MrG and FriendsMister (whom I shall start to call FM), are going to the swap meet tomorrow to get scrap metal and start doing that together again like they did when they lived with us. They both spent about 20 bucks total today on brass and copper...and so far as of yesterday, they have already collected about 80 bucks worth. MrG is no longer stagnating in front of his tv set, nor am I...both of us waiting to just die. Now we have goals. A home of our own, and MrG and FM doing scraping. We miss those 1200 and 1500 checks from the scrap metal yard. FM needs the cash too, since he is having a helluva time finding work. Being an ex felon....it is difficult for him. But now that MrG is back with him again and we all live in the same house..they can both make money together and they get along so well anyway..its a win win.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 9, 2016)

Gracie said:


> MrG and FriendsMister (whom I shall start to call FM), are going to the swap meet tomorrow to get scrap metal and start doing that together again like they did when they lived with us. They both spent about 20 bucks total today on brass and copper...and so far as of yesterday, they have already collected about 80 bucks worth. MrG is no longer stagnating in front of his tv set, nor am I...both of us waiting to just die. Now we have goals. A home of our own, and MrG and FM doing scraping. We miss those 1200 and 1500 checks from the scrap metal yard. FM needs the cash too, since he is having a helluva time finding work. Being an ex felon....it is difficult for him. But now that MrG is back with him again and we all live in the same house..they can both make money together and they get along so well anyway..its a win win.



I am seeing why you were brought back into their lives and in return they back into yours Gracie.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 10, 2016)

Been busy again, my frock coat is (mostly) finished but before I add buttons and button holes I want a couple of the people at Fort Stanton to look at it.  As it looks a little frumpy I will most likely have to take it apart and refit it.  Also been trying unsuccessfully to keep up with the cleaning, allergens and humidity have been high and most of the time I get little sleep and feel exhausted all the time.  
One other thing I've been doing over the last week is watching old movies online, mostly the old westerns.  Last night I watched Rio Grande with John Wayne and was pleasantly surprised at the historical accuracy of the clothing, weapons and accoutrements, heck even the "fort" was accurate.  Granted the story line was pretty much all Hollywood but everything else was correctly done.
After that I watch Jimmy Stewart in Broken Arrow, other than some of the names everything about it was pure fiction including the costuming, great old entertainment though.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 10, 2016)

Happy Columbus Day!


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 10, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Happy Columbus Day!



Where you say?  Columbus was a bit sketchy on directions.  Try west.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 10, 2016)

No difference for us except we won't get any mail today.  Our friend may get out of the hospital today and we'll deliver our semi-resident mini doxie back to her, but otherwise we'll have an uneventful day most likely.

But good morning everybody.  A beautiful bright blue October day in New Mexico--mid 70's to maybe even 80 during the day, low 50's and high 40's at night.   Probably our last warmish week though--unusually warm for this time of year for us.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 10, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> No difference for us except we won't get any mail today.  Our friend may get out of the hospital today and we'll deliver our semi-resident mini doxie back to her, but otherwise we'll have an uneventful day most likely.
> 
> But good morning everybody.  A beautiful bright blue October day in New Mexico--mid 70's to maybe even 80 during the day, low 50's and high 40's at night.   Probably our last warmish week though--unusually warm for this time of year for us.


We're already up to 80 woke up with 70% humidity which is normal in the early morning down here for this time of year, it's dropped to 45% and should drop down to around 20% by mid afternoon. 
The bird have been fed last night's stale popcorn and the two hummingbirds are still vying for control of the feeder.  It's funny to watch them, the Broadtail will hover around the feeder then land and start feeding, the Ruby Throat will shoot in, hover over the Broadtail and the chase is on, the Ruby will return to the feeder and the process is repeated in reverse.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 10, 2016)

We have had some nice and welcome rain the last couple of days--not enough to seriously interfere with the last weekend of the Balloon Fiesta though.  The ballonists were clearing out yesterday afternoon and traffic is slowly returning to normal here.  Hombre and I are waiting on a call from the hospital but hope to get to Lowes for a new ceiling fan light assembly for a back bedroom and a couple of decorative lights to flank the attached garage.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 10, 2016)

Today is my first day of class.  My financial aid also went through, it was as the one woman said, about $700 of the about $900 tuition and fees.  That doesn't count the close to $200 for 3 books.  So it will end up being about $400 out of pocket for the semester.

I already hate it.  It's pretty much worthless crap, I will almost certainly never use any of this in the future.  It's not even related to health care, just the basic stuff you get in any degree.  I knew I'd have to do this kind of thing, but it still annoys the hell out of me.  Learning how to effectively read, a lot of which is by not actually reading.

I'm also having some issues with Word.  There are instructions from one class on setting up Word.  However, those instructions are for 2007 or 2010 Word.  I'm using an online version of Word through the school that I believe is a 2016 version.  Even there, it may not have all the normal features, but downloading and running it from the PC is not an available option.  I'll have to see if I can use Libre office or something similar.

It's been a frustrating day so far and, I expect, that will probably continue.  I can't say I'm confident about how this will go, I already want to break things.  Things like this do nothing but reinforce my pessimism.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 10, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Today is my first day of class.  My financial aid also went through, it was as the one woman said, about $700 of the about $900 tuition and fees.  That doesn't count the close to $200 for 3 books.  So it will end up being about $400 out of pocket for the semester.
> 
> I already hate it.  It's pretty much worthless crap, I will almost certainly never use any of this in the future.  It's not even related to health care, just the basic stuff you get in any degree.  I knew I'd have to do this kind of thing, but it still annoys the hell out of me.  Learning how to effectively read, a lot of which is by not actually reading.
> 
> ...



Bummer.  (I wanted you to really enjoy it.  We're still using a 2003 version of Word and I have refused to upgrade.  The older version is less complicated and we can do everything we have to do on it.  But if all you're having to do right now is basic college courses, I would think any word processing program would work.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 10, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Today is my first day of class.  My financial aid also went through, it was as the one woman said, about $700 of the about $900 tuition and fees.  That doesn't count the close to $200 for 3 books.  So it will end up being about $400 out of pocket for the semester.
> ...



Hopefully it will be fine.  I'm going to guess I can use the Word online they give access to and it's just a matter of the instructions being out of date.  Even if I can't, I've got Libre office or OpenOffice available.  It was just frustrating trying to follow the class's instructions using the Word provided by the school and having it not work properly.

Tomorrow I get to read some essays (I might actually do that tonight, but I spent long enough screwing around today so probably not) and then write my own essay about how I use reading strategies on one of them.  In other words, I have to make some shit up, because what I really would do is just read the essay, not study the author or read the provided questions before I've read the essay, or try to skim it over first, or write in the $50+ book the essays are written in.  But of course I can't say, "Well, I've found that these reading strategies are not for me, instead I just went ahead and read the essay and understood it fine".  

I knew before I started that there would be a lot of BS involved, but it's still annoying.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 10, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Today is my first day of class.  My financial aid also went through, it was as the one woman said, about $700 of the about $900 tuition and fees.  That doesn't count the close to $200 for 3 books.  So it will end up being about $400 out of pocket for the semester.
> ...


The wife uses 2010 Word, I use LibreOffice Writer, free and I can save everything to be used in Word so if it has to be opened in Word (say by a teacher) it can be opened.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 11, 2016)

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Kat, Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Boedicca's Dad,
Montrovant's transition,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition,
Imperius,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi!

Where is everybody?


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 11, 2016)

Its a £151 million jackpot on the euro lottery tonight, and I don't have a ticket. That's because I have been waiting in all day for a new mattress to be delivered by Amazon but it did not arrive. They emailed me saying it was due today, but they have let me down.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 11, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Its a £151 million jackpot on the euro lottery tonight, and I don't have a ticket. That's because I have been waiting in all day for a new mattress to be delivered by Amazon but it did not arrive. They emailed me saying it was due today, but they have let me down.




We got one of those Casper mattesses, delivered by truck to the front door. 
We really like it!


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 11, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Its a £151 million jackpot on the euro lottery tonight, and I don't have a ticket. That's because I have been waiting in all day for a new mattress to be delivered by Amazon but it did not arrive. They emailed me saying it was due today, but they have let me down.
> ...



I ordered a memory foam mattress, but it is a budget one not an expensive make. Mine was only £140 and you can pay £800 for a big name make. But I need one because I wore a hole in my old one with my feet.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 11, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Hmmm....
Do you have many dreams of running?


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 11, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Where is everybody?


Kind of wish I was at Yasgur's farm.
And we got to get ourselves back to the garden.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 11, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi!
> ...



Exactly !


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 11, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Where is everybody?



Planning my new reality.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 11, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Where is everybody?



I've been doing school work and cleaning up after the dog today.  When we all got up in the morning (everyone in the house gets about about the same time, around 6 AM) we found that the dog had dropped a long line of diarrhea on the living room floor.    My employer suggested letting it dry to make it easier to pick up, so I left it and went back to sleep for a couple of hours after the little one left for school.  That didn't help, so I've been trying to use Resolve to get it up.  I'm on the second coating of Resolve now, it's drying with a couple of fans blowing on the carpet.  I think we're going to have to try a wet vac, the employer's mother has one.  It's left the living room smelling disgusting, despite the windows being open for the last couple of days and having sprayed a bunch of air freshener.

I still have school work to get done, and the little one has soccer practice tonight, so I probably won't be back until late this evening.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 11, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi!
> ...




Rent a rug Dr. From any grocery store and get the pet stain remover shampoo. Gets it clean every time and does not cost all that much for just one day of rent.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 11, 2016)

Yes, the rug doctor does a good job.  Our carpet cleaning service will clean just the great room for under $100 and sometimes it is worth it just to get it done right, have them in and out and everything is clean.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 11, 2016)

All our mattresses are well over 10 years old--one over 30 years old but it doesn't get a lot of use.  Never thought about ordering one on line though.  I usually go to the store to check it out.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 11, 2016)

As for what I am doing--trying to get some housework done--worrying about Dana who is not doing well and I'm afraid they'll give in to her demands to be discharged from the hospital before she is ready--worrying about my 90-yr-old Aunt Betty still dealing with the reality of Uncle Ed's passing and also worrying about Dana--getting pressure from church and classmates to get some mailing out--having company on Thursday so really need to finish the housework, and the mini doxie Carly is whining constantly because Hombre went to do his volunteer job.  I'm a bit stressed today.


----------



## OldLady (Oct 11, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi!
> ...


You're gonna make me cry, my friend.  What an ugly week.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 11, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> All our mattresses are well over 10 years old--one over 30 years old but it doesn't get a lot of use.  Never thought about ordering one on line though.  I usually go to the store to check it out.




Casper has a ten year warranty and a 3 month trial period. If within that period; you can cancel,then they come and pick it up (free) and they don't bill you.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 11, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...




I did cry.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 11, 2016)

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Gracie (Oct 11, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Where is everybody?


I have been opening birthday cards, running to the market, getting karma more dog food, changing the desk area around, helping Friend clean out the garage and in general staying busy on this 64th day of my birth.


----------



## OldLady (Oct 11, 2016)

Gracie said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi!
> ...


Very happy birthday, Gracie!


----------



## peach174 (Oct 11, 2016)

Gracie said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi!
> ...




Happy Birthday !

I also turned 64 last month.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 11, 2016)

And blessings for much happier circumstances in all the many birthdays to come:


----------



## peach174 (Oct 11, 2016)

Back to the garden


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 11, 2016)

I would like to grant you the birthday gift of a 65th birthday.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 11, 2016)

This seemed to kind of fit.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 11, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Back to the garden


I wished I was back to the garden.
Called the vet today and asked if they knew of ANY place around here that had WATER....like a pond or a lake or a stream or something and know what they said? "Poor Karma. She is a water dog but sadly, everyone else's water dogs here never see it either. They are used to dirt cuz there is no such thing around here unless you drive an hour and a half to the ocean or up in the mountains which is the same distance".

I hate it here. I told MrG I do not want to look for a home here any more. I want to go home. And I do.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 11, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> No difference for us except we won't get any mail today.  Our friend may get out of the hospital today and we'll deliver our semi-resident mini doxie back to her, but otherwise we'll have an uneventful day most likely.
> 
> But good morning everybody.  A beautiful bright blue October day in New Mexico--mid 70's to maybe even 80 during the day, low 50's and high 40's at night.   Probably our last warmish week though--unusually warm for this time of year for us.


Well, if that mini-doxie ever needs a new home, I have a vacancy.  I miss my Uschi.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 11, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Today is my first day of class.  My financial aid also went through, it was as the one woman said, about $700 of the about $900 tuition and fees.  That doesn't count the close to $200 for 3 books.  So it will end up being about $400 out of pocket for the semester.
> 
> I already hate it.  It's pretty much worthless crap, I will almost certainly never use any of this in the future.  It's not even related to health care, just the basic stuff you get in any degree.  I knew I'd have to do this kind of thing, but it still annoys the hell out of me.  Learning how to effectively read, a lot of which is by not actually reading.
> 
> ...


What they charge for books is atrocious!  I cannot believe what my students spend for books.  Fortunately, some of the books required are government publications and are available for nominal fees or are free online.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 11, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> As for what I am doing--trying to get some housework done--worrying about Dana who is not doing well and I'm afraid they'll give in to her demands to be discharged from the hospital before she is ready--worrying about my 90-yr-old Aunt Betty still dealing with the reality of Uncle Ed's passing and also worrying about Dana--getting pressure from church and classmates to get some mailing out--having company on Thursday so really need to finish the housework, and the mini doxie Carly is whining constantly because Hombre went to do his volunteer job.  I'm a bit stressed today.


If you find yourself custodians of a mini doxie, remember me.  I am looking for such a critter.  I miss my doxie...a lot!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 11, 2016)

Gracie said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi!
> ...


Happy belated BD, Gracie.  You know my thoughts are always with you!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 11, 2016)

Happy BD to Gracie, one of my favorite peeps!  Foxy, I am seriously looking for a small patch to a HUGE hole in my life.  If circumstances should so dictate, I would more than gladly transport any potential "plug".  To the remaining CS denizens, my best wishes and hopes for continued health and prosperity.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 11, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Happy BD to Gracie, one of my favorite peeps!  Foxy, I am seriously looking for a small patch to a HUGE hole in my life.  If circumstances should so dictate, I would more than gladly transport any potential "plug".  To the remaining CS denizens, my best wishes and hopes for continued health and prosperity.



We love Carly dearly which of course is why her owner entrusts her to us  But should worse come to worse and her owner is no longer in a position to keep her, Hombre and I would have a decision to make.  We live on a modest retirement income that provides all we need, but there is very little wiggle room for extraneous expenses.  And you can't go to the vet here for anything under $100 and if there is any issues that have to be dealt with, you can have a $500 or more bill very quickly.  But right now it's one day at a time.  I do understand you looking for a replacement for your beloved companion, but would you want to take on a 10 year old dog?  I would think you would want one younger.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 12, 2016)

Gracie said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi!
> ...


Well dear, we still need you and will still feed you....


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 12, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Kids!


----------



## Kat (Oct 12, 2016)

Gracie said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi!
> ...











Gracie


----------



## peach174 (Oct 12, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




Hey !!  Just because most 10 and 11 year old kids are taller than me , doesn't mean I am one.
I also wasn't the one half bubbling at the farm either.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 12, 2016)

It has been a revelation to me and probably to a lot of us who are getting longer in the tooth year by year.  When I was in my 20's, 30's 40's I couldn't imagine what it would feel like to be my age now.  For sure the body doesn't have the elasticity and stamina it once had and that is frustrating.  Also frustrating is the view of me by the much younger that I couldn't possibly know, couldn't possibly fully understand, couldn't possibly be capable--I suppose as I viewed the 'elderly' when I was much younger.  

But it is interesting to me that my brain, though more experienced, is just as sharp--I am very grateful for that--and that I love just as deeply and care just as passionately and hope and anticipate good things with the same childish joy I did as a kid.  The only difference is that there isn't so much of an emotional roller coaster of extreme highs and extreme lows that the younger deal with and that too is a blessing.  All this came as something of a surprise to me.

"Old age", however one defines it, is not for sissies.  But it does have some redeeming qualities.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 12, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> It has been a revelation to me and probably to a lot of us who are getting longer in the tooth year by year.  When I was in my 20's, 30's 40's I couldn't imagine what it would feel like to be my age now.  For sure the body doesn't have the elasticity and stamina it once had and that is frustrating.  Also frustrating is the view of me by the much younger that I couldn't possibly know, couldn't possibly fully understand, couldn't possibly be capable--I suppose as I viewed the 'elderly' when I was much younger.
> 
> But it is interesting to me that my brain, though more experienced, is just as sharp--I am very grateful for that--and that I love just as deeply and care just as passionately and hope and anticipate good things with the same childish joy I did as a kid.  The only difference is that there isn't so much of an emotional roller coaster of extreme highs and extreme lows that the younger deal with and that too is a blessing.  All this came as something of a surprise to me.
> 
> "Old age", however one defines it, is not for sissies.  But it does have some redeeming qualities.


.
Oh how true.

I am very happy to be getting silver grey streaks in my hair, rather than the white grey.  It sparkles in the Sun. (aka)- oooh... Shiny!! 
I had a girlfriend in the 80's who had long black hair that had silver streaks in it and I thought it looked so beautiful.  
There is much to be thankful for, getting older and wiser !
Just like anything else it has it's pros and cons.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 12, 2016)

I'm part Irish so I really like the old celtic songs.  

https://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=haWslirMia0


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 12, 2016)

peach174 said:


> I'm part Irish so I really like the old celtic songs.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=haWslirMia0



Your link took me to a lot more links but no music, Peach.

I am more Scottish and Austrian/German than Irish, but I also love celtic music.  "Dancing With the Stars" opened Monday night with a beautifully choreographed number to an instrumental version of the "Titanic" theme heavy on the celtic flute and violin.  I was absolutely mezmerized.  Not only was the movie beautifully staged and directed, but the sound track is one of very favorites.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 12, 2016)

I get up two or three times each night to pee.  It's a phase of life we all go through, although when we are wee bairn, we just sleep right through it.  But I am disappointed that during these wee hours of the morning excursions, I haven't got the call from Stockholm informing me of becoming a Noble laureate.

Do they award Noble prizes for tapping out little stories on internet message boards?  They ought to.  But, then again, I don't own a set of tails and white tie to wear to the glittering awards ceremony.  I would have to get my passport updated and book a flight to Sweden, where I don't think I'd have much fun.  Don't people tend to kill themselves there due to the constant darkness and gloom?

So there's an upside to not getting that call at 4:00 am.  No wardrobe upgrades, no worrying about getting my passport in time, no concerns about wandering around the gloomy streets of Stockholm.

Meanwhile, I'm wondering what happened to our spectacular Autumn foliage.  Usually, by the second week of October, the hardwood forests around these parts have transformed themselves from green and verdant to hues of gold and red and orange.  But this year, the steep, forested ravines look just as they did in early September.  Is this climate change or just an anomaly?  

By now, neighborhoods are usually fragrant with the aroma of leaves either burning or decaying with a sweet odor.  Leaf blowers are usually whining away or the scraping sound of leaf rakes being dragged across lawns add a staccato rythmic background  to the radio broadcasts of football games.

I voted today as early voting here in Ohio has begun.  So I don't have to pay attention to all the yard signs touting candidates for city council and county commissioners.  On Election Day proper, I have to drive across the state to Findlay, Ohio to attend a work seminar.  Findlay is clear across the state only about fifty miles from the exotic Ohio/Indiana state line.  Out on what Pop called the "Great Billiard Table" country of western Ohio.

I wonder where kids go sled riding out there?  Our part of the state offers up Olympian sized hills to slide down once we get six or seven inches of snow.  But as Autumn seems to be late this year, our chances for sledding may not come until late February instead of late November.  

I'll make sure to check the weather as I arise in the middle of the night to pee and check my answering machine, just in case.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 12, 2016)

I can play this song on my hammered dulcimer too.
It sounds just like the way I play it but without the fancy stuff in the middle.  
Dulcimer hotel california - Bing video


----------



## peach174 (Oct 12, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm part Irish so I really like the old celtic songs.
> ...




It could be because I posted wrong from my tablet.
Sorry !


----------



## peach174 (Oct 12, 2016)

Let's see if it works now for you Foxfyre

celtic woman níl sé'n lá - Bing video


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 12, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Let's see if it works now for you Foxfyre
> 
> celtic woman níl sé'n lá - Bing video



Indeed it did.  I love that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 12, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> I get up two or three times each night to pee.  It's a phase of life we all go through, although when we are wee bairn, we just sleep right through it.  But I am disappointed that during these wee hours of the morning excursions, I haven't got the call from Stockholm informing me of becoming a Noble laureate.
> 
> Do they award Noble prizes for tapping out little stories on internet message boards?  They ought to.  But, then again, I don't own a set of tails and white tie to wear to the glittering awards ceremony.  I would have to get my passport updated and book a flight to Sweden, where I don't think I'd have much fun.  Don't people tend to kill themselves there due to the constant darkness and gloom?
> 
> ...



I too wonder if truly profound writings that you see on message boards once in a blue moon are captured and preserved by anybody.  Probably not.  I am sometimes amazed when I run across a thread I started or a post I made months or even years ago with absolutely no recollection of having posted it.  But I must have because there it is.  And sometimes I am impressed by those posts.  Sometimes not so much.  

But I do think you should save your writings Nosmo and incoprorate them into your own anthology for your own family and friends if nobody else.  You do have a flare for writing.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 12, 2016)

Gracie said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi!
> ...


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 12, 2016)

I've settled in to my classes now.  I'm just about done with what I need to finish this week.  The instruction is a bit jumbled in my opinion, I certainly don't find it as intuitive as I'd like, but I've gotten to what I needed so far.  Of course this is just the first week, so there will be more work in successive weeks than this one.

The employer wants me to get a car so I can take the little one to her soccer and karate practices.  I've never had a car as I've never had a license.  I plan to get a license, I've actually done a little bit of driving practice recently, although not enough to be comfortable behind the wheel, but going from that to a half an hour drive there and back, three days a week, is a bit of a jump.  Then there's the cost involved, between the car itself, gas, and insurance.  My employer would take care of the insurance, but I don't have money to throw around, so I don't know how gas and possible maintenance costs would end up.

I have to actually go pass the driving exam first anyway, so I'll try not to stress about it for now.  My employer has to drive home from work, pick myself and the little one up, and drive back out to her practices, though, and with the employer's new job, that's not fun for her.  She actually mentioned the possibility of moving to the other side of town because of it.

I'll be out this weekend for one of my periodic social interactions.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 12, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Happy BD to Gracie, one of my favorite peeps!  Foxy, I am seriously looking for a small patch to a HUGE hole in my life.  If circumstances should so dictate, I would more than gladly transport any potential "plug".  To the remaining CS denizens, my best wishes and hopes for continued health and prosperity.
> ...


Foxy, I would welcome a "senior" dog.  They are calmer, house broken, and lots less hyper and in need of activity than younger animals.  I am looking for a couch-sitter, drive in the car, sit on the lap type companion.  I prefer smaller house companions, too.  If things should so evolve, I'd be more than willing to help pay Carly's way.  Hopefully, things won't become that desperate.  Most of the dogs on offer here for adoption are either sled dogs or pit bull and pit bull crosses.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 13, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Well I hope that Carly will grow old with friend Dana, but since she is on the critical list now for a hart transplant, the future is uncertain at this point.  So we just love and help as we can and wait it out.  But I am pretty sure you would make her a great companion if it came to that.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 13, 2016)

Today was Anniversary number 20, 22 on the unofficial count. I was going to relate how we came to be but it got too long so going to try condensed version.

Worked in same building, different co's. Wife commands male attn,,,,she just does, even today while we were out she was getting the up and down looks. I eyed her couple of yrs but had no intention of asking her out because she was attached, much younger,  and ran with very different crowd. She knew I was eyeing her so when her boyfriend punched on her I got the midnight rescue ride call. Fuse lit. No putting it out. So out of the blue and improbable if I wasnt living it I'd call myself a liar.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 13, 2016)

Happy Birthday Navy !


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 13, 2016)

Manonthestreet said:


> Today was Anniversary number 20, 22 on the unofficial count. I was going to relate how we came to be but it got too long so going to try condensed version.
> 
> Worked in same building, different co's. Wife commands male attn,,,,she just does, even today while we were out she was getting the up and down looks. I eyed her couple of yrs but had no intention of asking her out because she was attached, much younger,  and ran with very different crowd. She knew I was eyeing her so when her boyfriend punched on her I got the midnight rescue ride call. Fuse lit. No putting it out. So out of the blue and improbable if I wasnt living it I'd call myself a liar.



Happy Anniversary MOTS.  And I hope you are still living the improbable but wonderful for the next 20 years and far beyond.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 13, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Happy Birthday Navy !



Yes indeed.  I have several family members and friends who served in the Navy.  I was teaching a class one time and commented on a person who had accomplished great things but his colleagues never could convince him to stop swearing like a sailor.  One very elderly and stately lady approached me after class and advised me that her late husband was a 30-year navy man and never said a swear word in his life and I should not use that phrase.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 13, 2016)

Have to fly out to pick up my Nobel Prize.  I made the FZ a safer place.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 13, 2016)

Well my husband is Ret. Navy and he swears but not very often. When he does you know something is serious.
He still to this day has the Navy walk.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 13, 2016)

Wednesday is a busy night at Doc Holliday's with 20 or 25 poker players coming in from 6 til about 10 and Karaoke starting about 8, you really never know who might show up.
I FINALLY got to say it last night: Elvis is in the building!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 13, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Well my husband is Ret. Navy and he swears but not very often. When he does you know something is serious.
> He still to this day has the Navy walk.



Well we thank him for his service and those also serve who stand by and wait.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 13, 2016)

He got a new toy he just ordered it today. 
An early Chistmas gift.

An Icebear trike.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 13, 2016)

I'm retired Navy (20 years) and the only time I swear is when I hit my thumb with the hammer.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 13, 2016)

The frustration of download your resume, when they really mean convert to PDF first.  

Job offers should be rolling in any minute now...any minute...stooped computer.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 13, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> I'm retired Navy (20 years) and the only time I swear is when I hit my thumb with the hammer.



Why does it hurt just about the same amount when its a rubber mallet?


----------



## peach174 (Oct 13, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> I'm retired Navy (20 years) and the only time I swear is when I hit my thumb with the hammer.



Yep!
Like I said, you know it's serious.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 13, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > I'm retired Navy (20 years) and the only time I swear is when I hit my thumb with the hammer.
> ...



Smashed is smash no matter what hits it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 13, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> I'm retired Navy (20 years) and the only time I swear is when I hit my thumb with the hammer.



And I believe that.  I believed it (sort of) when that dear lady said it.  I believe it when Peach says it.  And I believe it when you say it.  And that gentle admonishment did change me--I don't use the term 'swear like a sailor' anymore.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 13, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > I'm retired Navy (20 years) and the only time I swear is when I hit my thumb with the hammer.
> ...



Maybe swear like an ice road trucker?


----------



## peach174 (Oct 13, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > I'm retired Navy (20 years) and the only time I swear is when I hit my thumb with the hammer.
> ...



They are from the old school (military) Foxfyre, you don't swear in front of Ladies.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 13, 2016)

By now you've heard that I did not win the Noble Prize for Literature again this year.  It went instead to my hero, Bob Dylan.

I guess he deserves it.  My meager tappings about Pop and my sainted uncles and my hometown are nothing compared to:

Darkness at the break of noon
Shadows even the silver spoon
The handmade blade, the child's balloon
Eclipses both the sun and moon
To understand you know too soon
There is no sense in trying.

Pointed threats, they bluff with scorn
Suicide remarks are torn
From the fools gold mouthpiece
The hollow horn plays wasted words
Proved to warn
That he not busy being born
Is busy dying.


That's just showing off!  Congratulations, Bob!  Now step aside and let me have a shot at going to Stockholm.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 13, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> By now you've heard that I did not win the Noble Prize for Literature again this year.  It went instead to my hero, Bob Dylan.
> 
> I guess he deserves it.  My meager tappings about Pop and my sainted uncles and my hometown are nothing compared to:
> 
> ...



I saw that, and it seemed very odd.  I'm not a Dylan fan so I can't really say much about his lyrics, perhaps it is deserved, it just sounds strange that a musician wins the Nobel for Literature.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 13, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > By now you've heard that I did not win the Noble Prize for Literature again this year.  It went instead to my hero, Bob Dylan.
> ...


Dylan is a poet who sets his work to music.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 13, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Or like Gordon Ramsey on "Hell's Kitchen"


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 13, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


My "prayers" are with Dana.  But do hold me in mind should things not go well for her.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 13, 2016)

Full on Fall here.  Only a few staunch hangers-on as far as leaves go.  We haven't yet had our first "hard' freeze, but it's only a matter of time now.  I'm doing all I can before it freezes, but there's never quite enough time to get all those last moment jobs done.
So many things going on.  I can hardly believe that we're half way through the Fall semester already!!!!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi guys. Dropping in to say this knight is going on a sabbatical. I need to take a break from this forum and politics until at least the end of the election. Later guys. And always remember to


----------



## SixFoot (Oct 14, 2016)

Imperius said:


> Hi guys. Dropping in to say this knight is going on a sabbatical. I need to take a break from this forum and politics until at least the end of the election. Later guys. And always remember to



For your viewing pleasure when you return:


----------



## SixFoot (Oct 14, 2016)

Morning everyone. 5 days until term finals. Hope Montrovant is doing well in school!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 14, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Morning everyone. 5 days until term finals. Hope Montrovant is doing well in school!



Wow, that was a fast term!


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 14, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Morning everyone. 5 days until term finals. Hope Montrovant is doing well in school!
> ...



Seriously!  I'm just about to finish week 1 of my 8 week term, and this term is half the normal length.


----------



## SixFoot (Oct 14, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



Yep, thankfully, Columbia College has accelerated courses for all the remedial and BS general educational requirements. I already can't wait to get this crap out of the way so I can transfer to Missouri S&T.

I have 38 semester hours left to earn in Mathematics alone:

Introductory Algebra
Intermediate Algebra
College Algebra
Linear Algebra
Abstract Algebra

Discrete Mathematics I
Discrete Mathematics II

Statistics
Statistics and Probability

Calculus and Analytical Geometry I
Calculus and Analytical Geometry II
Advanced Calculus I
Advanced Calculus II
Multivariate Calculus

Number Theory
Differential Equations


Alien Math.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 14, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Most of that is alien math to me.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 14, 2016)

Happy belated B-Day, Gracie !  I haven't been keeping up with the posts here obviously.  Hope you had a great day!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 14, 2016)

Happy Friday, CS!


----------



## SixFoot (Oct 14, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



The craziest part is, this is only for a 4 year degree in science. Imagine what they teach _post-_graduate!


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 14, 2016)

Almost five o clock Friday.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 14, 2016)

I lied about only saying cuss words when I hit my thumb with a hammer.  Some times I cuss if I use the potty in a public restroom and there's no paper.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 14, 2016)

blackhawk said:


> Almost five o clock Friday.
> View attachment 93593






Oh I love the night life,
I got to boogie on the disco round, Oh yeah !


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 14, 2016)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Kat, Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Boedicca's Dad,
Montrovant's transition,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition,
Imperius,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 14, 2016)

blackhawk said:


>



I can't stand those people.  Just pull over and let me by.  I'm in a hurry!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 15, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



LOL.  I don't tailgate but I do appreciate slow vehicles who do pull over and let the folks behind them go through.  If we are sightseeing and want to go slow, we do that for others too.  When somebody tailgates us, we hit the emergency flasher and that usually gets them to back off.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 15, 2016)

It's a bit cool and windy outside.  This is a good day to cook up a chicken lips pot pie!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 15, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> It's a bit cool and windy outside.  This is a good day to cook up a chicken lips pot pie!



Sounds like a plan to me.  But if you're low on chicken lips, you could always substitute chicken fingers.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 15, 2016)

I guess it never gets cold in Southern California. I am tired of the heat.

Meanwhile...I think Friend is bi polar. More switcheroos happenin'. MrG told me to stay in our room, ask nothing, do nothing, keep a low profile cuz as soon as we can, we will get out of here. So..thats the plan. At least we have a roof, internet, tv, a place to cook and pee and shower.

I got two pleasant surprises today, which put a better spin on the misery of being here in jail, and those surprises were from the vet here that sent a nice note of condolences for Moki where ALL the vets and staff signed it (12 total) and in the mail was another sympathy card from our old vet back home..also signed by staff and the vet himself (he has no more partners now..just him and his staff). I guess the two hospitals were convo'ing with each other and this vet told my old vet and that is how he found out. Regardless...it was a nice thing to get in the mail.

Today I took moki out of his pretty box and poured his ashes in with Gracie's..which is what I have wanted to do but had to take some time before I could. today was the day.

And that is about all that is going on here. Same shit, different day. I did sell the zuni necklace...still waiting on someone to buy the rest of it. MrG went yard salin' with FH (Friends Husband) and got a pair of leather motorcycle chaps..so I slapped those on CL along with the rest of the jewelry. He scored a ULU...which gallantwarrior would appreciate, lol. Soon as I saw it, I thought of GW . He also bought me a lounge chair with a pad, but Friend said no when I asked if I could put it in the back yard. Which was no surprise although she has been helping in looking for one cuz she knew I wanted one but now all of a sudden its "no" again. So...right now I have it over by the trash cans where there is nothing but flies. When it starts to rain here eventually, we will store it in MrGs truck since all of a sudden no lounge chairs are allowed in her back yard. *eye roll*


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 15, 2016)

This should be at the enterence of every Walmart.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 16, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I guess it never gets cold in Southern California. I am tired of the heat.
> 
> Meanwhile...I think Friend is bi polar. More switcheroos happenin'. MrG told me to stay in our room, ask nothing, do nothing, keep a low profile cuz as soon as we can, we will get out of here. So..thats the plan. At least we have a roof, internet, tv, a place to cook and pee and shower.
> 
> ...


Here's praying you're housing situation is quickly fixed to your and Mr G's benefit.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 16, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...


Notice he always looks stoned.......  Guess what he did all through college........


----------



## SixFoot (Oct 16, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 16, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...


The only thing that ticks me off about the Ancient Aliens thing is I didn't come up with that scam first........  He makes over 700K a year......


----------



## SixFoot (Oct 16, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Not me, I could never get my hair to stand up like that. I'll be broke forever.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 16, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...


Hair?  What's that?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 16, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I guess it never gets cold in Southern California. I am tired of the heat.
> 
> Meanwhile...I think Friend is bi polar. More switcheroos happenin'. MrG told me to stay in our room, ask nothing, do nothing, keep a low profile cuz as soon as we can, we will get out of here. So..thats the plan. At least we have a roof, internet, tv, a place to cook and pee and shower.
> 
> ...



Just swift mood swings and irrational behavior does suggest a bi polar or similar syndrome.  But we'll keep pulling for you to find a good solution as quickly as possible Gracie.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 16, 2016)

Okay boys and girls, it's time for our semi-occasional lesson.   Today's lesson will be on nutrition.

 For some time now I have been using dietary means to correct some medical issues I have had and am enjoying considerable success with that.  We all know that highly processed foods are not good for us, but haven't we been taught that for heart health, potatoes and cereals are preferable to high fat foods and red meat?  So today I run across this article that says just the opposite--all that good cheese and butter and red meat is good for us while breads, cereals, and potatoes are increasing heart disease and type II diabetes.

I will have to admit that since I have added more protein and highly saturated fat into my diet (flax seed oil and flax seed for instance), I am getting great blood tests and I feel much better.

But with them changing the rules every few weeks, who do we trust?   Sometimes I think we know better what works for us than the experts do.

Potatoes and cereals are health risk, while dairy is good for you, says new study


----------



## Gracie (Oct 16, 2016)

The only resolution I can see is to get the hell out of here and either sell the stuff we bought (twin bed, new fridge, lazyboy recliner, dresser, couple of end tables, the desk she bought me for my birthday and the lounge chair I got yesterday since there is no place I am allowed to put it....or rent a uhaul and haul ass outta here back home, get a storage unit, live in our cars like I originally planned. Or keep the twin mattress and stuff it in MrGs truck for his bed, and we just be homeless until something else comes up.

And it is getting to that point. When we go somewhere, we always take Karma with us. She is so excited to get in the car...then refuses to get out when she sees we are back to this home again and not the home she is grieving for. Not the same dog anymore. Listless. Follows me everywhere. It isn't because of Moki, either. I think she hates it here as much as I do. I have to walk her or drive her a couple of blocks over to find a strip of grass she can lay in or munch on cuz none is around here. Its all bark coverings in yards or sand or dirt or gravel.

I hate complaining about it too, cuz I sound like Debbie Downer...because I am Debbie Downer. This is not what I thought would happen. I knew it would be a new thing to get used to, but when someone tells me something, I take them at their word. Everything that comes out of her mouth is a lie. And if I say "but you said" she brings up that she opened her home to us. She could kick us out at any time...and to be honest, I am at the point to where I no longer care. My van, the coast, home even though homeless is better than this. Hell..jail would be better. At least they have rules they stick to. Here...its a guessing game of what is allowed one day vs what is not allowed the next day cuz everything keeps changing.

Did I mention the other roomie has IBS, is not "normal" in the mental department, shits all over the floor in the bathroom and does not clean it up and I sat in it one night when I was half asleep and had to pee and didn't turn on the light and SAT in a shit covered toilet seat where is smeared all over my butt? I was sick all night with nausea of sitting in someone elses shit. And guess who had to clean it up? Yup.

Anyway...I am miserable. But, like MrG said...we have a roof, tv, internet, a place to cook and shower (if one wants to use a bathroom that gets shit on and not shit in). But for me...500 bucks per month is not worth the rest of it.

This sucks.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 16, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay boys and girls, it's time for our semi-occasional lesson.   Today's lesson will be on nutrition.
> 
> For some time now I have been using dietary means to correct some medical issues I have had and am enjoying considerable success with that.  We all know that highly processed foods are not good for us, but haven't we been taught that for heart health, potatoes and cereals are preferable to high fat foods and red meat?  So today I run across this article that says just the opposite--all that good cheese and butter and red meat is good for us while breads, cereals, and potatoes are increasing heart disease and type II diabetes.
> 
> ...


Add on top of that portions, we eat waaaayyyyyy too much of everything except fruits and vegetables.  A single portion should be the size of your fist, 100 + years ago a fist sized meal (everything not just one item) was considered normal, 200+ years ago it was considered to be a large meal for most.
The average everyday person made a lot of soups and ate a lot of breads/cornbreads, only the wealthy ate fairly well.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Dajjal (Oct 17, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay boys and girls, it's time for our semi-occasional lesson.   Today's lesson will be on nutrition.
> 
> For some time now I have been using dietary means to correct some medical issues I have had and am enjoying considerable success with that.  We all know that highly processed foods are not good for us, but haven't we been taught that for heart health, potatoes and cereals are preferable to high fat foods and red meat?  So today I run across this article that says just the opposite--all that good cheese and butter and red meat is good for us while breads, cereals, and potatoes are increasing heart disease and type II diabetes.
> 
> ...



I was told to stop eating cheese years ago. I still used to have cheese sandwiches for breakfast, but now I have stopped that and I have been eating Weetabix instead. I have noticed a distinct loss of stomach fat since  then.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 17, 2016)

Went up to Ft Stanton Saturday and showed off my not quite finished frock mostly for critique by one of the guys who's been making his own for at least a decade.  He was able to point out why it looked "frumpy", the shoulders are too long and the sleeves are too baggy, pretty much what I already thought.  Everyone thinks I did a much better job than I thought I did so I need to work on those two issues, add buttons and button holes then look at making civilian trousers.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 17, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I guess it never gets cold in Southern California. I am tired of the heat.
> 
> Meanwhile...I think Friend is bi polar. More switcheroos happenin'. MrG told me to stay in our room, ask nothing, do nothing, keep a low profile cuz as soon as we can, we will get out of here. So..thats the plan. At least we have a roof, internet, tv, a place to cook and pee and shower.
> 
> ...



_ I was thinking about denying you absence from the Coffee Shop, if that helps._


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 17, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay boys and girls, it's time for our semi-occasional lesson.   Today's lesson will be on nutrition.
> 
> For some time now I have been using dietary means to correct some medical issues I have had and am enjoying considerable success with that.  We all know that highly processed foods are not good for us, but haven't we been taught that for heart health, potatoes and cereals are preferable to high fat foods and red meat?  So today I run across this article that says just the opposite--all that good cheese and butter and red meat is good for us while breads, cereals, and potatoes are increasing heart disease and type II diabetes.
> 
> ...



When it is your time, it is your time.  Like most things in life, go for balance and use common sense.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 17, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Went up to Ft Stanton Saturday and showed off my not quite finished frock mostly for critique by one of the guys who's been making his own for at least a decade.  He was able to point out why it looked "frumpy", the shoulders are too long and the sleeves are too baggy, pretty much what I already thought.  Everyone thinks I did a much better job than I thought I did so I need to work on those two issues, add buttons and button holes then look at making civilian trousers.



You can accessorize with a trouser mouse.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 17, 2016)

Yes, the cat is here, but now wants back out, so bye.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 17, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay boys and girls, it's time for our semi-occasional lesson.   Today's lesson will be on nutrition.
> ...



I don't know what Weetabix is, but if it's working for you, then it must be good for you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 17, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay boys and girls, it's time for our semi-occasional lesson.   Today's lesson will be on nutrition.
> ...



I do believe we can be destructive to ourselves in a way that shortens our time.  So for me common sense is to do what makes me feel well and makes me well over the long haul.  I just get frustrated at a medical profession that honestly tries to advise us wisely, but that apparently doesn't honestly know what keeps us well and what does not.  If that were not so, they wouldn't be changing the rules pretty much on a regular basis.  Too many folks doing too many speculative studies just to get published or whatever.

Having said that, I fully intend to continue to indulge in an occasional guilty pleasure now and then because that makes me happy.  And I think happiness contributes to wellness.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 17, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



You don't have Weetabix in America ? It's a whole wheat cereal. Comes in a dry slab , you just add milk.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## peach174 (Oct 17, 2016)

I have done all my cooking from scratch with no processed foods since 1985.
I use wheat flour, wheat pasta ,wheat bread. Things like that.
I also use fructose rather than sugar.
We cheat every once in a while and get some fast foods.
But I know what you mean Foxfyre, there has been many changes since 85, but so far what I am doing with well balanced meals has  helped with hubby's MS along with his positive attitude. At least that is what his docs say.
I know what foods help muscles to stay built up and  healthy body fats.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 17, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 94076



Note back right cat said nothing.  Probably sitting on evidence.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 17, 2016)

Weetabix is not a food item.  It's a place.  It's a small town located on the border of North Dakota and South Dakota.  Population of 284 souls.  They have a factory there that makes cowboy hats.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 17, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...




Yes we have Weetabix here. It's just many don't use it here in America, or like many others, they have never even heard of it.
You can get it online at Amazon.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 17, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...








Pretty sure it's in most US grocery stores.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 17, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...




I know they have it at our safeway store, I have not looked for it at our local Wal-Mart store though. 
Hubby likes it every once in a while.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 17, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Pretty sure it's in most US grocery stores.



Is the other 5% glue?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 17, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Went up to Ft Stanton Saturday and showed off my not quite finished frock mostly for critique by one of the guys who's been making his own for at least a decade.  He was able to point out why it looked "frumpy", the shoulders are too long and the sleeves are too baggy, pretty much what I already thought.  Everyone thinks I did a much better job than I thought I did so I need to work on those two issues, add buttons and button holes then look at making civilian trousers.



So with all these developing tailoring skills, what's the chances we'll see you on Project Runway soon?


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 17, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty sure it's in most US grocery stores.
> ...


Mix flour and water ya get glue........


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 17, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Went up to Ft Stanton Saturday and showed off my not quite finished frock mostly for critique by one of the guys who's been making his own for at least a decade.  He was able to point out why it looked "frumpy", the shoulders are too long and the sleeves are too baggy, pretty much what I already thought.  Everyone thinks I did a much better job than I thought I did so I need to work on those two issues, add buttons and button holes then look at making civilian trousers.
> ...


At my age I definitely won't be doing any modeling soon........


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 17, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Well apparently most of the Coffee Shoppers have heard of it but I sure hadn't.  But then I rarely look at ads and if our local super market carries it, it is really not prominently featured on the shelves.  Here shredded wheat is the more common whole wheat cereal sold by almost all breakfast cereal manufacturers.  Like Peach I use very little processed food of any kind except sometimes for those very occasional guilty pleasures, and I do think we do our bodies a favor by buying wholesome ingredients and making our own stuff within reason.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 17, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I'd never heard of it either, and I'm a big cereal eater.  Of course, I don't like having to break up my cereal before I eat it, I prefer it being packaged in much smaller pieces.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 17, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I guess it never gets cold in Southern California. I am tired of the heat.
> 
> Meanwhile...I think Friend is bi polar. More switcheroos happenin'. MrG told me to stay in our room, ask nothing, do nothing, keep a low profile cuz as soon as we can, we will get out of here. So..thats the plan. At least we have a roof, internet, tv, a place to cook and pee and shower.
> 
> ...


So sorry about your living arrangements, Gracie.  I certainly hope you find a better situation sooner than later.  (I guarantee, you could put anything you want in the yard here, heh-heh-heh!)  I cannot imagine having to share a roof with too many other people.  Hell, I even bought and moved into a 28' travel trailer rather than continue sharing with my hoarder partner.  Even when I was in the Army, I preferred having a place off-post rather than living in the barracks (dorm).


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 17, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay boys and girls, it's time for our semi-occasional lesson.   Today's lesson will be on nutrition.
> 
> For some time now I have been using dietary means to correct some medical issues I have had and am enjoying considerable success with that.  We all know that highly processed foods are not good for us, but haven't we been taught that for heart health, potatoes and cereals are preferable to high fat foods and red meat?  So today I run across this article that says just the opposite--all that good cheese and butter and red meat is good for us while breads, cereals, and potatoes are increasing heart disease and type II diabetes.
> 
> ...


I think it depends a lot on your metabolic make-up, Foxy.  I did some research on a "Eat Right for your Blood Type" diet a couple of years ago and had pretty good success with that.  Being a more primitive, type-O, it is recommended that I eat more meat and green veggies, nuts, etc, leaving dairy and cultivated grains for others.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 17, 2016)

Greetings, All!
It's been a while, again.
The boss came by a couple of mornings ago and asked how I was doing.  I told him he owed me a nickel.  He pulled one out of his pocket and asked "Why?".  I informed him that I've been working like a nickel whore and wanted to be paid.  (We are short-handed and the rest of us are doing lots more than usual.)  He laughed and gave me the coin.  I wonder if asking for a raise would be as effective?
I attended my first "adoption clinic" Sunday.  I've decided I'd like another little dog and would rather adopt a needy adult than some cutsie puppy.  The only dog that seemed to be interested in me was a 17-month-old Great Dane.  Sorry, that doesn't fit into my definition of "small".  I was told that the "Chihuahua people" should be there next weekend.  I'll go by and see what happens.  I miss my Uschi soooo much!
It's full blown fall, winter waiting in the wings here.  The leaves are all gone from the trees, we've had a couple of layers of termination dust (which melted), and they are telling us that there should be flurries of snow tonight.  We'll see...


----------



## Gracie (Oct 17, 2016)

Flurries. That sounds so....refreshing. Have I said how much I loathe the desert? Why yes, I believe I have. Many times. But just in case...I LOATHE it here. Not just the area, but the house I am in jail in. Loathe it.

Found a mobile home in Magalia Ca (upper northern calif), where I have been looking for a year or two anyway, and its 15K. I wish I could win the lottery. I would buy it sight unseen and leave tomorrow. Space rent is 500 bucks per month but fuck...the home itself is only 15K! Only, says I. Only. Like, that is like a million bucks. And, we were told by a mortgage company that we would be approved for a home no more than 100K but the payments would be higher so we should look to the 50/60K range. And I don't want a home on a residential street. No control over the neighbors if you have bad ones on each side of ya and behind ya. Especially here in this area. Hell, everywhere I look that isn't gated, is the hood. No thanks. I'll stick with hunting for a 55+ age mobile home park where they control what everyone does noise wise..and pig wise. I want no dump but I don't want the taj mahal either.

So...my next plan of action is already in motion. I am going home. We will rent a uhaul and take the small amount of stuff we bought after we got here...store it..and live in our cars. No rent. No jail. No "no, no, no". No tippy toeing except hiding from cops cuz we are sneak sleeping in our cars. Rent a motel room once a week for showers, otherwise wash in public restrooms at the beach the surfers use. Get general delivery for mail. Go to social services and tell them we are truly homeless now and maybe they will bump us up on the housing list. And maybe..just maybe..I will find a Owner Finance home that will accept rent we can afford and we buy the damn place. And in return for that kindness...once we are dead, they can have the damn thing back and resell it. Win win. We get a roof, we pay for that roof, then give it back to the one that we bought it from and he/she gets double money.

Is someone out there that would do that? I have no clue, but I plan to look for one and at least I will be in familiar surroundings.

Lee, I sure wish you were not so far away. I'd be there in a heartbeat and bring you a lap dog just for yourself even though you would love Karma, lol.


----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Flurries. That sounds so....refreshing. Have I said how much I loathe the desert? Why yes, I believe I have. Many times. But just in case...I LOATHE it here. Not just the area, but the house I am in jail in. Loathe it.
> 
> Found a mobile home in Magalia Ca (upper northern calif), where I have been looking for a year or two anyway, and its 15K. I wish I could win the lottery. I would buy it sight unseen and leave tomorrow. Space rent is 500 bucks per month but fuck...the home itself is only 15K! Only, says I. Only. Like, that is like a million bucks. And, we were told by a mortgage company that we would be approved for a home no more than 100K but the payments would be higher so we should look to the 50/60K range. And I don't want a home on a residential street. No control over the neighbors if you have bad ones on each side of ya and behind ya. Especially here in this area. Hell, everywhere I look that isn't gated, is the hood. No thanks. I'll stick with hunting for a 55+ age mobile home park where they control what everyone does noise wise..and pig wise. I want no dump but I don't want the taj mahal either.
> 
> ...





Sorry things aren't better, Gracie. 

Last I had read you were thinking you were going to the in-laws. Did that fall through??


----------



## Gracie (Oct 17, 2016)

Kat said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Flurries. That sounds so....refreshing. Have I said how much I loathe the desert? Why yes, I believe I have. Many times. But just in case...I LOATHE it here. Not just the area, but the house I am in jail in. Loathe it.
> ...


Pretty much. I don't want to go there and a month later they say "welp, we are off to arizona. Wanna come with?" and we have to pack up and move AGAIN. I am NOT going further east to the damn desert where it is even more deserty!!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 17, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Flurries. That sounds so....refreshing. Have I said how much I loathe the desert? Why yes, I believe I have. Many times. But just in case...I LOATHE it here. Not just the area, but the house I am in jail in. Loathe it.
> 
> Found a mobile home in Magalia Ca (upper northern calif), where I have been looking for a year or two anyway, and its 15K. I wish I could win the lottery. I would buy it sight unseen and leave tomorrow. Space rent is 500 bucks per month but fuck...the home itself is only 15K! Only, says I. Only. Like, that is like a million bucks. And, we were told by a mortgage company that we would be approved for a home no more than 100K but the payments would be higher so we should look to the 50/60K range. And I don't want a home on a residential street. No control over the neighbors if you have bad ones on each side of ya and behind ya. Especially here in this area. Hell, everywhere I look that isn't gated, is the hood. No thanks. I'll stick with hunting for a 55+ age mobile home park where they control what everyone does noise wise..and pig wise. I want no dump but I don't want the taj mahal either.
> 
> ...


Gracie, I wish I were in a better position to help out.  I know how far away I am, and we are "slipping into darkness" as the season progresses.  Oh, but maybe if you could see the Aurora playing overhead, and relish the toasty warmth of a wood fire while watching the snow fall outside...Still, I do hope you find your peace.  Luvs ya!


----------



## Gracie (Oct 17, 2016)

Aww....aurora sounds so peaceful. Hell, who knows. Some day you might hear a knock on the door and on the other side, two voices mumbling "FUCKDAMN ITS COLD HERE!"


----------



## Gracie (Oct 17, 2016)

MrG asked if you could send pitchers of da hood of where you is. I googled it but he wants to see da goats.


----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)

Where is it?


----------



## Gracie (Oct 17, 2016)

Where is what?


----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)

oh sorry.....gallantwarrior


----------



## Gracie (Oct 18, 2016)

He lives near santa claus.


----------



## Kat (Oct 18, 2016)

I was thinking Alaska. I was thinking I had discussed with him a little.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 18, 2016)

Ho Ho Ho. oh, and baaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Gracie (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 18, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay boys and girls, it's time for our semi-occasional lesson.   Today's lesson will be on nutrition.
> ...



Again if that works for you, I say you're doing what works for you GW.  I am not about to tell anybody that they are doing it wrong when it is working for them.  I am a bit dubious about the blood type diet in general though--Web MD also discards it as bogus--but maybe it is because I don't want to be a vegetarian which is what the blood type diet recommends for us A positive types.

The blood type diet apparently became popular when published by naturopath Peter D'Adamo.  For me:  ("Type A blood: A meat-free diet based on fruits and vegetables, beans and legumes, and whole grains -- ideally, organic and fresh, because D'Adamo says people with type A blood have a sensitive immune system.")

I have a powerful immune system--rarely catch anything going around, not even head colds, and am almost never sick.  In all honesty I do go heavier on the non meat sides--fruit, veggies, etc.--instead of the featured meat most of the time--the exception would be with fish and seafood that I love-- but I do enjoy at least a small portion of almost all animal proteins and I feel better when I get more protein.  My main source of intentional fats though comes from flax oil (specially prepared to be water soluble) and flax seed which are of course vegetarian and are working well for me.

D'Adamo also says you Type O people should be doing vigorous aerobic exercise while my blood type should be doing yoga and tai chi.     I think I prefer aerobics--primarily vigorous walking on the treadmill that also should reverse a bit of bone thinning noted at my age.  I had become more sedentary that last few years and I think that caused that.  So I'm mending my ways and making sure I do get some intentional physical conditioning every day.

Here's a very condensed summary of D'Adamo's plan on Web MD.  But again, if it is working for you or anybody, then it is working.  I don't trust the medical profession all that much when it comes to nutrition.
Blood Type Diet: Eating for Types O, A, B, & AB


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 18, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Greetings, All!
> It's been a while, again.
> The boss came by a couple of mornings ago and asked how I was doing.  I told him he owed me a nickel.  He pulled one out of his pocket and asked "Why?".  I informed him that I've been working like a nickel whore and wanted to be paid.  (We are short-handed and the rest of us are doing lots more than usual.)  He laughed and gave me the coin.  I wonder if asking for a raise would be as effective?
> I attended my first "adoption clinic" Sunday.  I've decided I'd like another little dog and would rather adopt a needy adult than some cutsie puppy.  The only dog that seemed to be interested in me was a 17-month-old Great Dane.  Sorry, that doesn't fit into my definition of "small".  I was told that the "Chihuahua people" should be there next weekend.  I'll go by and see what happens.  I miss my Uschi soooo much!
> It's full blown fall, winter waiting in the wings here.  The leaves are all gone from the trees, we've had a couple of layers of termination dust (which melted), and they are telling us that there should be flurries of snow tonight.  We'll see...


Fall here too. Bitterly cold mornings in the mid 60s. About ready to head south.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 18, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



LOL.  They furnish you some really great models.   What you do on Project Runway is design and sew the clothing the models will wear and receive feedback from the judges.  The winner of the show gets some pretty impressive stuff though.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 18, 2016)

For you punny people.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 18, 2016)

I had a friend called Aidan Shingler who organised an art exhibition at the royal college of art in the 1990s I exhibited and sold a painting there. I lost touch with Aidan when he moved up north but I did a google search on him and found the following. I am very proud of his success. I purchased his book, 'one in a hundred' from amazon

StarDisc Introduction


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 18, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I'll redesign some early bathing suits........


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 18, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> I'll redesign some early bathing suits........



Here's a current one:


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 18, 2016)

Okay, so I buy some property with a house for me and I build a bunch of small mini houses out in the woods.  Connect them all with tin can phones.  Does that work for everyone?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 18, 2016)

Kat said:


> I was thinking Alaska. I was thinking I had discussed with him a little.



He works in Anchorage but I believe his farm is in or near Willow which is about halfway between Anchorage and Talkeetna, northwest of Anchorage.  Very rural but within an hour or to the city, doctors, shopping, etc.  Sun lovers though would have a tough time during an Alaska winter I would think.  Better suited for somebody like me who is a winter person and a night person.   The first years we lived on the mountain, nightfall comes quickly because our place was near Sandia Crest (10,600+ ft) that was between us and the western sun.  Some people out there that bothered but not me.  And the first winters we were out there, we got a LOT of snow--snow is measured in feet instead of inches there--and there is something wonderful sitting by the wood fire watching the snowly falling outside.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 18, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



You would have to appreciate that high fashion is not really my thing--I'm a jeans and sweatshirt kind of person--but I do enjoy Project Runway seeing what the contestants do starting from scratch and designing and sewing something within a day or two they have to do it, put it on a fashion model, and have it judged by very picky high fashion judges.

And what I have observed is retro is okay so long as it is fashion forward.    (In all honesty I've never quite understood what that term meant to those judges.)


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 18, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Okay, so I buy some property with a house for me and I build a bunch of small mini houses out in the woods.  Connect them all with tin can phones.  Does that work for everyone?



I'm thinking about that.   I could deal with the mini house so long as there was a kitchen, bed, and a place for both our computers.  But I really do need high definition and wifi.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 18, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, so I buy some property with a house for me and I build a bunch of small mini houses out in the woods.  Connect them all with tin can phones.  Does that work for everyone?
> ...



I guess, as long as you don't hog bandwidth.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 18, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I would use *so* much bandwidth.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## saveliberty (Oct 18, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Yes, well I have five grandkids, so extra babysitting for you.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 18, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


omg...Project Runway has judges that think Fugly is Chic!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 18, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Their taste is very often not my taste for sure.  Some outfits I think are really nice they hate, and some they love I wouldn't put in my closet if they paid me--well, maybe if they paid me.  But I sure wouldn't want to wear them.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 18, 2016)

Same judges, same lame oohs and aahs on crap I wouldn't put on my dog, same boney models, same drama in the sewing room. I watch it mostly just to laugh at the idiocy of it all.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Most of the clothes that they present in runway shows are not what normal people are wearing, and to be brutally honest, are just butt UGLY.  I don't know how they make any money off some of those clothes.  It's a mystery to me.  I can't imagine anyone buying/wearing this!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2016)

Happy Wednesday, BTW!    Sorry to be such a stranger lately, but honestly I find the more I stay away from this forum (with the exception of the coffee shop of course!), the happier I am.  Lol.


----------



## OldLady (Oct 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Love the jacket, though.  And why do models think they're becoming when they put on such an unhappy face?  Looks like a moody teenager whose just been told no cellphone for a week.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2016)

OldLady said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Half of them probably ARE moody teenagers.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2016)

OldLady said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Some of them are probably just sick or not feeling well from starving themselves half to death too.  Gosh, look at how THIN she is!


----------



## OldLady (Oct 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


If I were her mother....but then, odds are she wouldn't be long legged and definitely not blonde.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2016)

OldLady said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Yes, most of them are really tall.  The purpose of the runway model is basically a clotheshanger.  They want them to be thin so that their bodies aren't distracting attention away from the clothes.  That's my theory.  A shame because you can tell some of these girls are sick by just looking at them.  No way can you be that thin and that tall and still be healthy.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 19, 2016)

Turned down two life insurance jobs so far this week.  There is one in waste management that sounds worth looking into.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 19, 2016)

OldLady said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I think the theory is that the model is to show off the clothes and not divert attention to her.  So the model is trained to be emotionless and not demonstrate any personality.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



The quote function got messed up and some of the phrases you quoted are mine and some are Gracies.  But I agree the models are really too thin.  I think there is probably a trend now for more 'normal' models because these, even plus size, in the off the rack fashion magazines are selling clothes as efficiently as the emaciated ones.   And I think that is a good thing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 19, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Turned down two life insurance jobs so far this week.  There is one in waste management that sounds worth looking into.



When we first married, Hombre was working for Sears as a salesman as a department manager in paint and hardware.  But because his management duties were so demanding and took so much time, he had less time to sell and his commissions suffered accordingly.  So he left that to sell life insurance with American National Insurance and did that for a year, making fair money but hating every minute of it.  Finally got work with a finance/insurance company and did that for several years and became a branch manager before he was offered a job to train as an insurance adjuster.  That turned out to be his calling and he was brilliant at it.  But by the time he retired he was completely burned out and ready to go into business with me and we ran our own business until we both had had enough and retired for good.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2016)

I went grocery shopping yesterday, and I saw the biggest onion I've ever seen in my life!  It was YUGE.  Almost as big as my head!    It was the onion of all onions!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 19, 2016)

OldLady said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



The jacket isn't me but I agree I do like it.  Put it over a white, navy, or red shirt and shorts and it would work for me.  The mixed prints just look messy, unappealing, and are a complete turn off for me.  Even by themselves those prints are unappealing and a turn off for me.

But the designers also offer looks that are really pretty and I love to see even though I probably wouldn't buy or wear them either:


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I went grocery shopping yesterday, and I saw the biggest onion I've ever seen in my life!  It was YUGE.  Almost as big as my head!    It was the onion of all onions!



But that is only half the story.  Did you BUY the onion?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I went grocery shopping yesterday, and I saw the biggest onion I've ever seen in my life!  It was YUGE.  Almost as big as my head!    It was the onion of all onions!
> ...



No, I didn't need one THAT big!    All of them were pretty big, but that one was the biggest one I've ever seen.  I wonder why they're so big?


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I know about the show, seen the ads for it in the past and never been interested.  As for fashion forward, it's a couturier phrase for modern with a retro feel/look.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I went grocery shopping yesterday, and I saw the biggest onion I've ever seen in my life!  It was YUGE.  Almost as big as my head!    It was the onion of all onions!


Those are special hybred Shrek onions.........


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2016)

It was an onion on steroids!  Roid onion.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 19, 2016)

That big onion was most likely grown near a nuclear power plant.  I worked at a nuclear power plant for nearly 15 years.  We had cats there nearly the size of a mountain lion.  Some sparrows were the size of a condor.  After I retired from that job it took me three years to quit glowing in the dark.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Those are pretty, but I wonder where on earth would I wear something like that?  A little overdressed for most of the things I like to do . . . or can afford to do!    Those dresses probably cost a lot of money.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Oh no doubt.  Again I am a sweatshirt and jeans and moccasins kind of person.  If I must dress up a bit, for me it is usually slacks and a turtleneck with good looking running shoes.  If I need to REALLY dress up, I add a vest to the turtleneck and loafers.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 19, 2016)

Posted my resume on the same site my employer has been using to find employees.  I expect an interesting meeting later in the week.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 19, 2016)

Had fun yesterday.  I was reprimanded for not following a new procedure started and communicated Monday.  Thing is I followed the rules enforce on Saturday, when I did what I did.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Well I dress up sometimes for work or whatever, but not like THAT!    I would be way overdressed.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 19, 2016)

I am okay with a large onion.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> I am okay with a large onion.



The blooming onion.  Yummmmmm.  I love those things.  I don't care if they're not very healthy!


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I am okay with a large onion.
> ...



Good point, I do not remember any onion coming out of that alive.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



There was a day when I dressed "corporate" for work.  But I now live in the southwest where dress up is much different from the corporate world in the north, midwest, and east.  And that suits me just fine though I love the corporate look.

Ever see the movie "Towering Inferno"?   Set in San Francisco.  In the opening scenes I loved the business attire of the various secretaries in the offices--outstanding corporate looks.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I've never seen it, but I like that style too.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Around the house it's boxers, A-shirt (wife beater shirt) and a open can of beer..........  

Love the negative stereotype......  

I wear gym shorts or sweats and a pocket T shirt, outside it's jean shorts, jeans, pocket T and a open front long sleeve button down (light or heavy depending on temperature).  On rare occasions I wear Dockers, buttoned up button down and a sport coat, the only time I wear my 1800s clothing is obviously when I'm at an event.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Good movie.  Great cast.  I have it on DVD and every now and then put it on to watch.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I can't imagine having to dress like a woman from the 1800s every day!  It probably took them hours to get dressed.  Lol.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 19, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Jeans and a t-shirt and combat boots.  That's what I wear pretty much every day, and what I've been wearing pretty much every day for the last 25+ years.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 19, 2016)

When I dress up I look like that fellow on the Monopoly game board.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ever see the movie "Towering Inferno"? Set in San Francisco



Yea, I remember the scene where Ava Gardener gets swept away in a sewer. That was before computer animation was standard, so I think she must have got wet filming that scene.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 19, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> I am okay with a large onion.



Did you know that the Outback blooming onion is almost 2000 calories with a whopping 4 grams of trans fat?

*Calories in Outback Steakhouse Bloomin' Onion*
*Nutrition Facts*
*Outback Steakhouse - Bloomin' Onion*

servings: 
Calories 1,949 Sodium 4,100 mg
Total Fat 161 g Potassium 0 mg
Saturated 48 g Total Carbs 115 g
Polyunsaturated 0 g Dietary Fiber 15 g
Monounsaturated 0 g Sugars 0 g
Trans 4 g Protein 28 g
Cholesterol 149 mg    
Vitamin A 0% Calcium 0%
Vitamin C 0% Iron 0%


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I am okay with a large onion.
> ...



Just don't eat one every day!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2016)

I don't think anyone eats a whole blooming onion themselves though.  That is the kind of thing that is usually shared.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 19, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ever see the movie "Towering Inferno"? Set in San Francisco
> ...



I think you must be thinking of a different movie.  I don't think Ava Gardner was in "Towering Inferno" and I don't recall any sewer scene.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I don't think anyone eats a whole blooming onion themselves though.  That is the kind of thing that is usually shared.



The information was for 1 serving though--I don't know if that referred to the whole thing or just one serving of it.  Some say the whole onion is 1 serving and others say there are three or four servings in one blooming onion.  And no two sources seem to agree on the calories.  My computer comes up immediately with this when asked for the calorie content:

*How many calories are in a blooming onion?
3,000
The egg wash and deep frying preparation process of the blooming onion means it is high in calories; a single blooming onion with dressing contains approximately 3,000 calories and 134 grams of fat.
*
At any rate they are really really tasty but extremely high calorie for an appetizer any way you go with them.  Onions themselves are low cal with a large onion about 60 calories or so.  That humongous one you saw at the market might be 75 to 100 calories.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Yea! your right. I looked it up and the film I was thinking of was Earthquake.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think anyone eats a whole blooming onion themselves though.  That is the kind of thing that is usually shared.
> ...



Probably the whole thing with that many calories.  I could never eat a whole one by myself.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Me either.  And now that I know about them, we don't order them anymore.  (But they sure were tasty when we did.  )


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 19, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Right.  Another really well done disaster flick with a good story line and great cast.  If you like it you would probably also enjoy "Towering Inferno."


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Meh, I don't think there's anything wrong with splurging sometimes.  I eat whatever I want, I just don't eat it all the time and keep it in moderation.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 19, 2016)

Blooming Onions...  I like them BUT having had my gallbladder removed, if I eat one I spend the next day on the potty but the good thing about that is I get caught up on reading the newspapers.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 19, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Blooming Onions...  I like them BUT having had my gallbladder removed, if I eat one I spend the next day on the potty but the good thing about that is I get caught up on reading the newspapers.



I haven't had one since I had my gallbladder out last fall, but I don't doubt that would be the same for me.  I do have to be a little more picky about what I eat these days.  Fortunately all my very favorites are still legal for me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



But you are still young with a strong metabolism.  I will gain unwanted weight if I don't eat sensibly most of the time.  But I too have a few guilty pleasures that I enjoy every once in awhile.  If somebody put a blooming onion in front of me at the restaurant, I would enjoy a bit of it.


----------



## SixFoot (Oct 19, 2016)

Howdy folks,

English finals are all written, proofread, finalized and turned in. Turns out, I don't particularly care for writing analytical essays.

Remedial Algebra finals are today. At this point, it's gonna be a breeze as long as I don't get dyslexia when it comes to distribution properties.

I received a calculus book and college algebra book in the mail today. I opened the calculus book up first, took a gander at the table of contents, and immediately determined it to be a foreign language (though some of it DID register as English for me). I opened the Algebra book and smiled as I did all of chapter 1's review exercises in my head.

The fun part of gaining ground on my peers begins today.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 19, 2016)

I usually dab my blooming onion on a napkin then add sauce.  The grease stays with me for about an hour and a half...


----------



## OldLady (Oct 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I visited a plantation in South Carolina on vacation.  A woman's outfit around 1860 weighed up to 40 pounds.  They were rugged women.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 19, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Howdy folks,
> 
> English finals are all written, proofread, finalized and turned in. Turns out, I don't particularly care for writing analytical essays.
> 
> ...



You have all sorts of positive vibes from all of us I am sure.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 19, 2016)

I didn't do well with Algebra in school.  They said pie are square and I kept insisting that pie are round.


----------



## SixFoot (Oct 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Howdy folks,
> ...



It gives me great positive energy too. I like you people.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 19, 2016)

Hiya. This is your resident Templar posting from lands afar.

I don't know whether this is cool or disturbing, but I find this board to be irresistible. So I'm back, for tonight.

Guess I'll drop in for the debate and log back out. I have a Lv 70 Crusader to finish equipping afterwards.

Later.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 19, 2016)

Gracie said:


> MrG asked if you could send pitchers of da hood of where you is. I googled it but he wants to see da goats.


I'll see what I can do.  Right now, "da hood" is in transition between "fall" (where all the leaves fall down) and winter (when snow covers all those messy leaves).  Winter has its own special charm, especially when you have a nice, warm place to watch it from.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 19, 2016)

Kat said:


> oh sorry.....gallantwarrior



'Laska, aka: The Frozen North


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 19, 2016)

Gracie said:


>


That buck isn't interested in snacks, he wants "luv".  Rutty bucks are pretty entertaining, and very vocal.  Of course, some of the does are pretty vocal when in heat, too.  My landlord has complained about the goat "screaming" when the does are in heat.  Yo baby, yo baby!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 19, 2016)

Gracie said:


>


Thanks, Gracie!  One of my favorite springtime things is watching the kids be...well, kids!  I plan on building a "mountain" of big rocks on the Willow place so the kids have some place to play.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 19, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


HoZilla will be a big help in doing that!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 19, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Kat, Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Boedicca's Dad,
Montrovant's transition,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition,
Imperius,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.

The aurora borealis from near Willow, Alaska


----------



## SixFoot (Oct 20, 2016)

Imperius said:


> Hiya. This is your resident Templar posting from lands afar.
> 
> I don't know whether this is cool or disturbing, but I find this board to be irresistible. So I'm back, for tonight.
> 
> ...



I recently discovered Ys myself. I've played 1 and 2 and now I'm about to start Ys Origins. Great JRPG!


----------



## SixFoot (Oct 20, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> ...



I'm teasing Oddball on Facebook right now. Want me to pass anything along?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 20, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...



You know our Oddball?  Special person that.  But I keep up with him elsewhere too.  Tell him Foxfyre said hey though.


----------



## SixFoot (Oct 20, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Yep, we cut our teeth on another forum way back in the day, and mostly hang out in a FB group these days. I'll pass it along.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 20, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



We are in a fantasy football league together.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 20, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Somewhere, probably in a box still, I have a pair of desert combat boots that are just as comfortable as wearing my New Balances.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 20, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Many moons ago I thought I could eat one by myself......  Finished about 2/3s of it, was stuffed and so sodium laden that gardeners could have used me as slug repellent..........


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 20, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Howdy folks,
> 
> English finals are all written, proofread, finalized and turned in. Turns out, I don't particularly care for writing analytical essays.
> 
> ...


It's good that you're advancing yourself however if the goal is a high paying job you may need to plan to attend post graduate school for most careers these days.  These days most corporations and the US government view Bachelor Degrees in the same way high school diplomas were viewed in my early days.  
Not trying to be a downer just letting you know what it's like in quite a few areas.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 20, 2016)

OldLady said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Depended on the outfit and most women didn't wear all of that, they couldn't afford it, most wore what was called a day dress and if one was traveling the hoop would be packed not worn.  The wife said the biggest issue for her was the corset, she tried to wear one many many moons ago and couldn't stand it, even tied relatively loose.   They were practical in one aspect, they wore split crotch pantelettes which means they didn't have to strip all those layers off to use the bathroom.........


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 20, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



And the boots will last 10x as long as the sneakers.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 20, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Howdy folks,
> ...



It really depends on the field however.  One of our kids has a PhD and does very well but in a field that a PhD is pretty much mandatory.  The other kid has a bachelors and earns a comparable salary and benefits because that industry values know how and ability to do the work as much as formal credentials.  The degree did open the door and provided opportunity to move up to that great salary though.  Myself, I have as much formal education as a master degree would require and more, but don't actually have a degree.  But most of my working life, I have been in jobs that required a degree and employers accepted my experience and ability in lieu of the required degree.

It is just good to know the field you're going into and what the expectations will be in order for you to have opportunity in that field.

When my ship comes in, however--it seems to be lost at sea--I hope to finish up whatever requirements are necessary to complete my degree, not because I will ever use it, but just for the satisfaction of knowing I finished it.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 20, 2016)

I want to finish the MENSA test.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 20, 2016)

The Packers play the Bears tonight.  I must take my shower early and slip into my Jammie's so I can stay up late to watch the whole game.  I don't have one of those cheesehead hats to wear during the game so I think I will duct tape a package of sharp cheddar to the top of my head!  Go Packers!!!  I really miss SFC Ollie, the big Dallas fan.  If he was still a regular he would be giving me grief because Dallas beat the Packers last Sunday.  Maybe it's good he's not around.  I expect the Packers to beat the Bears and get back on the victory train.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 20, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> The Packers play the Bears tonight.  I must take my shower early and slip into my Jammie's so I can stay up late to watch the whole game.  I don't have one of those cheesehead hats to wear during the game so I think I will duct tape a package of sharp cheddar to the top of my head!  Go Packers!!!  I really miss SFC Ollie, the big Dallas fan.  If he was still a regular he would be giving me grief because Dallas beat the Packers last Sunday.  Maybe it's good he's not around.  I expect the Packers to beat the Bears and get back on the victory train.



Ollie is still around BBD and he pops in to say hello now and then but he isn't posting much anywhere these days.  You'll note he and Mrs. O are on the vigil list--she requires most of his time around the clock these days.  But yes, he is very much a Cowboys fan and I too wish he would post more often.


----------



## SixFoot (Oct 20, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...




Truthfully, the end-goal is to discover and understand, through my own personal observations, the calculations that govern the unseen world. And by unseen, I refer to what's inside a sub-atomic particle, and the directions they can move. I don't know if I'll ever have a well-paying job, as I am unable/unauthorized to seek taxable employment anymore, but I do plan to answer a lot of deep questions I have about our existence one way or another.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 20, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> That big onion was most likely grown near a nuclear power plant.  I worked at a nuclear power plant for nearly 15 years.  We had cats there nearly the size of a mountain lion.  Some sparrows were the size of a condor.  After I retired from that job it took me three years to quit glowing in the dark.


My uncle was the chief reactor operator at the Hanford breeder reactor for many years. My dad visited him soon after he retired with cancer of the spine. After dad got back, I asked him how Uncle Donald was. Dad, always the one to have something good to say, replied, "Well, he doesn't glow in the dark."


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 20, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



You would probably get along well with our son.  He once speculated that what if every atom that exists is actually a whole world/universe much as the one we inhabit?  And eternity was actually an infinity of small universes inside larger ones, inside still larger ones, etc.   It would give a whole new context of ramifications of splitting the atom.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 20, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


OK, what's the difference between "corset" and "stays"?


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 20, 2016)

Just got back from a escapism road trip, out to Lordsburg NM then up Rte 90 to Silver City, back 180 to Deming then back home, yup I'm tired but the wife got her escape.......


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 20, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Just got back from a escapism road trip, out to Lordsburg NM then up Rte 90 to Silver City, back 180 to Deming then back home, yup I'm tired but the wife got her escape.......


I've actually done that drive, it's terrific!  I do prefer the Lake Roberts route, through Elephant Butte, but then I do like the mountains and I have some friends up that-a-way.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 20, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


The stays (whale bone or wood) are part of the corset and the precursor to the corset was called a stay from the 1600s until the mid 1700s when the first corset was originally made with quilted linen without the bones/wood stays.  The stays were reintroduced later with a lighter (unquilted) version of the corset.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 20, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just got back from a escapism road trip, out to Lordsburg NM then up Rte 90 to Silver City, back 180 to Deming then back home, yup I'm tired but the wife got her escape.......
> ...


Done that too, love the section (Rte 15) from Silver City to Rte 35 (Lake Roberts) and the spur going to the Gila Cliff Dwellings.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 20, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Which version would have been considered more "comfortable", and why would women have considered such things acceptable?


----------



## peach174 (Oct 20, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...




The stays were more comfortable, but not by much. 

We have Catherine de Medici from Italy to thank who introduced the corset to the French court who loved it in the 1500's.
Crazy French women thought that it gave them exsquite figures.
Why does any women dress up even today in torcherious shoes?
For the same reason it makes their feet and legs look good.
Oh what we women go through just to look sexy for our men


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 20, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


You'd have to ask my wife.........  Personally I've never worn either........


----------



## Gracie (Oct 20, 2016)

Well....

Things change. We are leaving this coming Monday morning at around 3am to avoid traffic and we are going home. I have had enough. This place is awful. And no doctor will refill my meds! So I am still covered on CenCal, so I have to be in my home county to get medications that keep me alive. Which means...home. Plus, the unbearable rules and regulations in this house is just too much, to boot. Today was no different than any other day, and I have passed my limit. Been packing all day. Leaving most here in lieu of rent for the 30 days notice we gave. So on Monday..we will be back home, living in our cars and pretending its camping. Tuesday we hit Social Services to tell them we are truly homeless, make appts with our doctors to get our refills like we have the past 30 years, cram stuff in the small storage unit we rented and get a PO box at the post office until we get a permanent address.

Enough is enough.

So Sunday night will be my last night posting for some time.

Hugs to you all.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 20, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




I have and stays are a little more tolerable especially the ones that went under the boobs rather than corset that clenched in your whole front.
Both dig into you though.
Very uncomfortable.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 20, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Plus try to bend over at the waist........  Good luck!!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 20, 2016)

Since I was tired when we got home I popped a Marie Callender's three meat lasagna in the oven........  No complaints from either the wife or I but the wife will complain later when she starts burping garlic, it is heavily laden with garlic.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 20, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Nope it's impossible, you bent from the hips.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 20, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Well....
> 
> Things change. We are leaving this coming Monday morning at around 3am to avoid traffic and we are going home. I have had enough. This place is awful. And no doctor will refill my meds! So I am still covered on CenCal, so I have to be in my home county to get medications that keep me alive. Which means...home. Plus, the unbearable rules and regulations in this house is just too much, to boot. Today was no different than any other day, and I have passed my limit. Been packing all day. Leaving most here in lieu of rent for the 30 days notice we gave. So on Monday..we will be back home, living in our cars and pretending its camping. Tuesday we hit Social Services to tell them we are truly homeless, make appts with our doctors to get our refills like we have the past 30 years, cram stuff in the small storage unit we rented and get a PO box at the post office until we get a permanent address.
> 
> ...



Good luck Gracie, I hope something comes up for you soon.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 20, 2016)

Had the back slider open, saw movement out of the corner of my eye, a bird sitting on top of my fridge........  Tried to chase him out the open slider but he refused to leave, back and forth from the kitchen to the great room before I took the screen out of the kitchen window and he still didn't want to leave, three more tries and he was finally out the window.  This is the same bird that will roost on a plant hanger under the back porch at night....... The only thing I was really concerned with was bird droppings all over the house.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 20, 2016)

If we left our back slider open we would have bats flying in. 
I found one alive in my wood stove one time.
It had crawled up into the air flow knob at the front door of the stove.
Hubby removed the door and set it on the back patio.
He opened the knob fully and we waited till it flew away.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Well....
> 
> Things change. We are leaving this coming Monday morning at around 3am to avoid traffic and we are going home. I have had enough. This place is awful. And no doctor will refill my meds! So I am still covered on CenCal, so I have to be in my home county to get medications that keep me alive. Which means...home. Plus, the unbearable rules and regulations in this house is just too much, to boot. Today was no different than any other day, and I have passed my limit. Been packing all day. Leaving most here in lieu of rent for the 30 days notice we gave. So on Monday..we will be back home, living in our cars and pretending its camping. Tuesday we hit Social Services to tell them we are truly homeless, make appts with our doctors to get our refills like we have the past 30 years, cram stuff in the small storage unit we rented and get a PO box at the post office until we get a permanent address.
> 
> ...



Ohhhh.  So sorry to hear that, Gracie.  Hopefully things look up.  You should be able to get a reasonably priced apartment.  A lot of senior apartment complexes will rent to you on a sliding scale according to your income (at least that is the case here in MA).  Best of luck to you.


----------



## SixFoot (Oct 20, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



The math leads to extra dimensions, multiverses, and infinite outcomes. A living universe if you will.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 21, 2016)

The Packers won and I was glad for it.  Mrs. BBD would not let me duct tape the package of cheddar cheese to the top of my head but the Packers won anyway.  Guess the symbolic tribute wasn't really necessary to ensure victory.  

I'd like to say a couple of words about SFC Ollie.  Many of you posters here know him but I suppose some of you might not know him.  I know he drops in now and then when he has the time.  In this world there are "talkers" and there are "doers".  Ollie is a doer.  He has done many wonderful things for veterans and is a wealth of knowledge with matters that concern veterans.  He has a great sense of humor and is what I would consider a true gentleman.  I miss him and I hope that someday he will have more time to post.  I know he is busy caring for his wife and I wish them both the very best of what God has to offer them.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 21, 2016)

I can't sleep.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 21, 2016)

I can't sleep either.  Been up all night but am beginning to get sleepy.  Most likely I will hit the hay before too much longer.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 21, 2016)

Hoping the move back home is a matter of short term pain for a long term gain Gracie.  I will be concerned for you until we can talk again.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 21, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Well....
> 
> Things change. We are leaving this coming Monday morning at around 3am to avoid traffic and we are going home. I have had enough. This place is awful. And no doctor will refill my meds! So I am still covered on CenCal, so I have to be in my home county to get medications that keep me alive. Which means...home. Plus, the unbearable rules and regulations in this house is just too much, to boot. Today was no different than any other day, and I have passed my limit. Been packing all day. Leaving most here in lieu of rent for the 30 days notice we gave. So on Monday..we will be back home, living in our cars and pretending its camping. Tuesday we hit Social Services to tell them we are truly homeless, make appts with our doctors to get our refills like we have the past 30 years, cram stuff in the small storage unit we rented and get a PO box at the post office until we get a permanent address.
> 
> ...


Will be thinking of you Gracie. Please let us know how you are doing as soon as you are able


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 21, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Well....
> 
> Things change. We are leaving this coming Monday morning at around 3am to avoid traffic and we are going home. I have had enough. This place is awful. And no doctor will refill my meds! So I am still covered on CenCal, so I have to be in my home county to get medications that keep me alive. Which means...home. Plus, the unbearable rules and regulations in this house is just too much, to boot. Today was no different than any other day, and I have passed my limit. Been packing all day. Leaving most here in lieu of rent for the 30 days notice we gave. So on Monday..we will be back home, living in our cars and pretending its camping. Tuesday we hit Social Services to tell them we are truly homeless, make appts with our doctors to get our refills like we have the past 30 years, cram stuff in the small storage unit we rented and get a PO box at the post office until we get a permanent address.
> 
> ...



My heart goes out to you Gracie.  You and Mr. G are pretty tough as I cannot imagine having that kind of courage.  Maybe when you rent occasional motel room you will have wifi and can check in with us?  But if not our hearts and all possible prayer and good vibes are with you that you stay well and your homelessness is extremely short lived.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 21, 2016)

Just saw this on Facebook- the positively worst baby names recorded in the permanent birth record so far in 2016:

Elizabreth

Meldor

Aliviyah

Mhavrych

Beberly

Danger

Little Sweetmeat

Nevaeh

C'andre

Colon

Abcde

Baby

Merika

Jerica

Panthy

Reighleigh

Appaloosa

Gotham

Yunique

Melanomia

Britney Shakira Beyonce


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 21, 2016)

Some you might blame on the education system that accepts phonetic spelling as correct these days.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 21, 2016)

Would have thought Save would have caught on by now.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 21, 2016)

People name kids all kinds of crazy names these days.  Mrs. BBD's nephews and nieces are no exception.  Some of the names to me seem just plain silly.  What ever happened to names like Bob, Frank, Joe, Ann, Kathy and Rose?  The world has gone insane.


----------



## SixFoot (Oct 21, 2016)

Grades are in. Got a 4.0 GPA with these remedial courses.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 21, 2016)

I pity the kid called Colon when they get around to studying anatomy and physiology


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 21, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> People name kids all kinds of crazy names these days.  Mrs. BBD's nephews and nieces are no exception.  Some of the names to me seem just plain silly.  What ever happened to names like Bob, Frank, Joe, Ann, Kathy and Rose?  The world has gone insane.



My sister-in-law wanted a little girl from the time she gave birth to her first son.  But alas there was boy after boy--no girls.  When she was pregnant with her fifth son, we were so glad it was a boy because had he been a girl, born in April, she would have named the baby April Delight.  And who wants to go through life as an ice cream sundae?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 21, 2016)

Tilly said:


> I pity the kid called Colon when they get around to studying anatomy and physiology



There are several names there that would give a kid a lot of grief.  Granted kids will always find a way to tease and make fun of others at times, but you don't have to hand them the ammunition.

I thought you had been to the Coffee Shop before Tilly, but your name wasn't on the list.  So welcome to you and hope you find a peaceful and accepting home here as many of us have.  You do get a nice first timer's complimentary beverage:

It's lethal or benign, however you prefer it.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 21, 2016)

Tilly said:


> I pity the kid called Colon when they get around to studying anatomy and physiology



Colon, MI World Magic Capital....


----------



## Gracie (Oct 21, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> I can't sleep either.  Been up all night but am beginning to get sleepy.  Most likely I will hit the hay before too much longer.


I went to bed at 5am. Been doing more packing and stuff today. Also making phone calls to the rexall at home, my old doctor and his receptionist, the other pharmacy, the vet, the storage place, the inlaws....evryone said they were pleased we were coming back. Too bad none of them have a hole for us to call home though, lol.
Anyway..I am afraid and excited all at the same time. I lost my CenCal...so I have to get to social services as soon as we unload MrGs truck in the storage unit so I can get back on it. So for now...I have no coverage except Medi-Cal...which can only be used for emergencies. Crazy, no? That means no doctor, no mamm that is due this month, no pills...nothing. Unless I keel over from a stroke or heart attack or car wreck or something considered ER. THEN I am covered but for nothing else.

This was a costly costly mistake. I read all the signs wrong, thats for sure. MrG is covered cuz he is on medicare...but I have a year to go before I can be on that. So I will make due the best I can unless CenCal reinstates me..and I hope they do.

To keep from freaking out completely...I consider it a camping trip. And being free to move about wherever we want with no rent due, no utilities, no anything. Just mosey on down the road, stop, rest, picnic in a park where there is GRASS and not DIRT, hang at the beach, eat at fast food places, and use the library a lot to get books to read. How long we will be able to do this remains to be seen, but we are going to try to last as long as we can.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 21, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > I can't sleep either.  Been up all night but am beginning to get sleepy.  Most likely I will hit the hay before too much longer.
> ...



Well my hat is off to you for keeping this as positive as possible.  And I still hope your camping adventure is a very short one.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 21, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > People name kids all kinds of crazy names these days.  Mrs. BBD's nephews and nieces are no exception.  Some of the names to me seem just plain silly.  What ever happened to names like Bob, Frank, Joe, Ann, Kathy and Rose?  The world has gone insane.
> ...


Wife wanted daughters and used some sort of Chinese calendar for target dates...nailed it both times.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 21, 2016)

Lois and Vivian were life long friends.  They grew up two doors apart, down at the end of Jefferson Street just off Second Street on the north bank of the Ohio River.  They suffered through grade school at the Grant Street Elementary School as Mrs. Duffy drilled spelling words and arithmetic tables into their heads.  But their heads were preoccupied by thoughts of running on the deck of Lois' mother's houseboat, swimming in the river and paddling the canoe behind the stern wheelers as they played their way up and down the river.

Yeah, if Tom Sawyer and Huck Finn were born in 1934 and were girls, Mark Twain would have written about The Adventures of Lois and Vivian.  The war was on and the girls were already used to a certain level of privation.  So meatless Tuesdays and gasoline rationing did not change that much so far as their households were concerned.  Shoe during the summer time were superfluous and the girls could get away with wearing the same dress until their mothers did the wash on Monday.

They grew from gangly girls with legs like colts into lovely young high school sophomores before they knew it.  That's when the equally gangly boys began to take notice.  Vivian caught Jim's eye at a pep rally.  Lois met Dale at a Hogh Tri dance.  Both of their early romances blossomed into love and, by the early 1950s, they were wed.

(Readers take note: I'm now at 7% power and I have to recharge.  The story of Lois and Vivian is just getting started and I am in the process of outlining it here.  Thanks for your patience)


----------



## Gracie (Oct 21, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


Thanky for the kind words. Don't let me fool ya..I am scared shitless, but...there are many in the same boat we are in. At least we have income (SS), credit cards (paid off), 2 cars and some cash. It could be worse.

And..we are free. We can go anywhere we want. Hell, we just might show up on gallantwarrior door for a visit and help him whack some spruce trees. The road is ours..no telling where it will take us. Better yet, it will take us to our low income awaited apartment we are eager for.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 21, 2016)

I have posted on here about my job search.  Well, I need a little advice.  As I was searching online tonight I found a few positions to send a resume in.  I also stumbled across a listing for the job of one of my friends at work.  It appears she will either be leaving soon on her own and they posted the soon-to-be opening or they are going to terminate her.  Question is, do I tell her about this or not?  I have a pretty good idea what I would choose, but interested in hearing from you.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 21, 2016)

I'd probably tell her. Quitting is fine..but being terminated and not knowing would suck.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 21, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > I can't sleep either.  Been up all night but am beginning to get sleepy.  Most likely I will hit the hay before too much longer.
> ...



There was a discussion where I work recently about free mammograms during October since it's breast cancer awareness month. I don't know if it's the same case in your region. Good luck with everything, Gracie.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 21, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> I have posted on here about my job search.  Well, I need a little advice.  As I was searching online tonight I found a few positions to send a resume in.  I also stumbled across a listing for the job of one of my friends at work.  It appears she will either be leaving soon on her own and they posted the soon-to-be opening or they are going to terminate her.  Question is, do I tell her about this or not?  I have a pretty good idea what I would choose, but interested in hearing from you.



Unless you think she'd shoot the messenger, I'd tell her.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 21, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> I have posted on here about my job search.  Well, I need a little advice.  As I was searching online tonight I found a few positions to send a resume in.  I also stumbled across a listing for the job of one of my friends at work.  It appears she will either be leaving soon on her own and they posted the soon-to-be opening or they are going to terminate her.  Question is, do I tell her about this or not?  I have a pretty good idea what I would choose, but interested in hearing from you.



Tell her, but in a fun way.....get her a "Congratulations on the new job!" cake or something.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 21, 2016)

Hi Sherry (and Mr Sherry)....yes, October is free mammogram month. Except here. Home, I can get it done regardless of whether I am covered under CenCal. Hearst Castle and the Cancer Society have me in their files and all I have to do is go to the place I always go for it and they will pay for it. 

I just gotta get there before October ends. And I will. I will be "home" on the 24th.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 22, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> I have posted on here about my job search.  Well, I need a little advice.  As I was searching online tonight I found a few positions to send a resume in.  I also stumbled across a listing for the job of one of my friends at work.  It appears she will either be leaving soon on her own and they posted the soon-to-be opening or they are going to terminate her.  Question is, do I tell her about this or not?  I have a pretty good idea what I would choose, but interested in hearing from you.



You are under no contractual obligation to not tell her are you?  I would put this one in the category of would I want to know?  If so then I wuuld advise her of the listing and where you saw it and allow her to draw her own conclusions.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 22, 2016)

ok...question for PC experts!

I want a laptop. One that is lightweight, will play dvd's, and most importantly...has a LONG BATTERY LIFE. I googled last night and what I read was an ASUS (that is what my pc is right now but its a desktop) and its battery lasts 10 hours. Thats a long assed life for a laptop battery, isn't it?

So when the time change occurs and it gets dark at 5pm, MrG and I can sit in the van all comfy cozy and watch more than one movie, and I can find a WIFI that is open (maybe park by starbucks or a motel that has it) to me sneaking in.

Long Battery life
Can be charged via my vehicle port thingies
Will play dvd movies (at least 2 before dying from lack of juice)
Inexpensive
No frills and bells..just an entertainment toy that allows me to get on the internet easily (wireless).

Any suggestions?


----------



## Gracie (Oct 22, 2016)

Asus Chromebook C202 Review

Dell Inspiron 11 3000 Series (3162)

Second one looks promising. Cheap, no frills, long battery life. But it said it will play the basic games..and I am not interested in games, per se, but more for how it would play a dvd movie. The descriptions on both are greek to me...so if someone experienced in this would be so kind to give me some input..MrG and I would appreciate it! Just think of us at the beach, in stealth mode, near a motel with WiFi, watching lord of the rings! Cuz thats what we want to do when it gets dark and not ready for bed at 6pm.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 22, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Asus Chromebook C202 Review
> 
> Dell Inspiron 11 3000 Series (3162)
> 
> Second one looks promising. Cheap, no frills, long battery life. But it said it will play the basic games..and I am not interested in games, per se, but more for how it would play a dvd movie. The descriptions on both are greek to me...so if someone experienced in this would be so kind to give me some input..MrG and I would appreciate it! Just think of us at the beach, in stealth mode, near a motel with WiFi, watching lord of the rings! Cuz thats what we want to do when it gets dark and not ready for bed at 6pm.



I bought an ASUS laptop this summer for not very much money.  It is not a top of the line by any means but it plays DVDs including movies just fine, and has a decent speaker.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 22, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Becki and Becki’s hubby,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Kat, Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Boedicca's Dad,
Montrovant's transition,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition,
Imperius,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 22, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> You are under no contractual obligation to not tell her are you?  I would put this one in the category of would I want to know?  If so then I wuuld advise her of the listing and where you saw it and allow her to draw her own conclusions.



I copied the listing.  She should be here this morning.

Update:  She is leaving on her own as soon as a replacement is found.


----------



## SixFoot (Oct 22, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > People name kids all kinds of crazy names these days.  Mrs. BBD's nephews and nieces are no exception.  Some of the names to me seem just plain silly.  What ever happened to names like Bob, Frank, Joe, Ann, Kathy and Rose?  The world has gone insane.
> ...



My name is Tim Johnson. I grew up in the 80's/90's and suffered through Timmy the Tooth, Tiny Tim, and Timmy the Cripple.

Then we all hit puberty and realized what Johnson meant.

Ironically, my parents erred not to name me Jedidiah, for fear that I would get teased for my name.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 22, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Asus Chromebook C202 Review
> 
> Dell Inspiron 11 3000 Series (3162)
> 
> Second one looks promising. Cheap, no frills, long battery life. But it said it will play the basic games..and I am not interested in games, per se, but more for how it would play a dvd movie. The descriptions on both are greek to me...so if someone experienced in this would be so kind to give me some input..MrG and I would appreciate it! Just think of us at the beach, in stealth mode, near a motel with WiFi, watching lord of the rings! Cuz thats what we want to do when it gets dark and not ready for bed at 6pm.


Just remember, an 11 - 12 inch screen is small especially if two people are trying to watch a movie at the same time. 
If you plan on using public wifi I have some food for thought for ya to help keep yourself and your computer safe.  

9 Tips to Stay Safe on Public Wi-Fi


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 22, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Lois and Vivian were life long friends.  They grew up two doors apart, down at the end of Jefferson Street just off Second Street on the north bank of the Ohio River.  They suffered through grade school at the Grant Street Elementary School as Mrs. Duffy drilled spelling words and arithmetic tables into their heads.  But their heads were preoccupied by thoughts of running on the deck of Lois' mother's houseboat, swimming in the river and paddling the canoe behind the stern wheelers as they played their way up and down the river.
> 
> Yeah, if Tom Sawyer and Huck Finn were born in 1934 and were girls, Mark Twain would have written about The Adventures of Lois and Vivian.  The war was on and the girls were already used to a certain level of privation.  So meatless Tuesdays and gasoline rationing did not change that much so far as their households were concerned.  Shoe during the summer time were superfluous and the girls could get away with wearing the same dress until their mothers did the wash on Monday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 22, 2016)

Winner, winner, Chicken Dinner!  I play the Lucky Day Lotto in Illinois every day.  It used to be called the Little Lotto until they changed the name a while back.  It's the only lottery game I play.  You have to get 5 numbers to win the grand prize.  I looked at my ticket this morning and I had 4 of the 5 winning numbers!  I won $200.00.  So, today in the coffee shop, the donuts are on me.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 22, 2016)

I know we don't talk about politics here in the Coffee Shop.  This isn't a political post.  As we all know, the election is coming up pretty soon.  Regardless of who you favor in this race, please go to the polls and vote.  It's the right thing to do.


----------



## fbj (Oct 22, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Winner, winner, Chicken Dinner!  I play the Lucky Day Lotto in Illinois every day.  It used to be called the Little Lotto until they changed the name a while back.  It's the only lottery game I play.  You have to get 5 numbers to win the grand prize.  I looked at my ticket this morning and I had 4 of the 5 winning numbers!  I won $200.00.  So, today in the coffee shop, the donuts are on me.



I played the lottery on Thursday but have not checked the winning numbers yet

I like to wait a few days and make it seem like I have a winning ticket in my wallet


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 22, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



And yet we went through a period not long ago that the old fashioned Biblical names were very fashionable for babies.  So the schools are now swamped with myriad Isaiah's, Ezekials, Joshua's, Zebediah's, etc.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 22, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> I know we don't talk about politics here in the Coffee Shop.  This isn't a political post.  As we all know, the election is coming up pretty soon.  Regardless of who you favor in this race, please go to the polls and vote.  It's the right thing to do.



Agree.  Not a political post and I wholeheartedly agree.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 22, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Winner, winner, Chicken Dinner!  I play the Lucky Day Lotto in Illinois every day.  It used to be called the Little Lotto until they changed the name a while back.  It's the only lottery game I play.  You have to get 5 numbers to win the grand prize.  I looked at my ticket this morning and I had 4 of the 5 winning numbers!  I won $200.00.  So, today in the coffee shop, the donuts are on me.



Woo hoo.  The most I ever won was $2.00 on a $1.00 ticket.  But doubling your money isn't bad.    I would think you should get more than $200 for 4 numbers though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 22, 2016)

fbj said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Winner, winner, Chicken Dinner!  I play the Lucky Day Lotto in Illinois every day.  It used to be called the Little Lotto until they changed the name a while back.  It's the only lottery game I play.  You have to get 5 numbers to win the grand prize.  I looked at my ticket this morning and I had 4 of the 5 winning numbers!  I won $200.00.  So, today in the coffee shop, the donuts are on me.
> ...



Hmmm.  Okay, before we greet you as a new member in the Coffee Shop with all the amenities, can you verify you are new to the Coffee Shop or are you a recycled old member--we know you aren't new to USMB?  You are most welcome either way of course.  

And in my most not so unbiased fashion, I must compliment you on your choice of football teams.


----------



## fbj (Oct 22, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...




New to this forum, I always seemed to skip past this section.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 22, 2016)

fbj said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...



Well then welcome, welcome.  We are so happy you found us and hope you will drop in often.  It is a great refuge from the silly season out there when you just want to kick back and enjoy people or have a safe haven for a bit.

First timers do get a complimentary beverage though, so I picked out something special for you:


----------



## fbj (Oct 22, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Thank, so glad we on a bye week tomorrow


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 22, 2016)

Groan...  not another Dallas fan?  SFC Ollie and Foxy are Dallas fans.  They are the only two Dallas fans I know of that don't have "issues".  At any rate, welcome to the Coffee Shop fbj and when you want to learn about what football is really all about take a look at my beloved Washington Redskins and the Green Bay Packers!  Meanwhile, let me pour you another beverage and fluff your pillow.  Welcome.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 22, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Groan...  not another Dallas fan?  SFC Ollie and Foxy are Dallas fans.  They are the only two Dallas fans I know of that don't have "issues".  At any rate, welcome to the Coffee Shop fbj and when you want to learn about what football is really all about take a look at my beloved Washington Redskins and the Green Bay Packers!  Meanwhile, let me pour you another beverage and fluff your pillow.  Welcome.



  Come on BBD, you know you love us Dallas fans.     (Dallas is doing so well without Romo though that I wonder if Romo will lose his starting position?  There have been those seasons that I thought us Dallas fans were terrible gluttons for punishment though.)

I will have to admit that Rogers was brilliant Thursday night.  And of course he was Ollie's quarterback on his fantasy team.  And I'm against Ollie's team this week.  I'm playing Eli Manning who is either wonderful or a bust.  It is anybody's guess which it will be tomorrow.


----------



## fbj (Oct 22, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Groan...  not another Dallas fan?  SFC Ollie and Foxy are Dallas fans.  They are the only two Dallas fans I know of that don't have "issues".  At any rate, welcome to the Coffee Shop fbj and when you want to learn about what football is really all about take a look at my beloved Washington Redskins and the Green Bay Packers!  Meanwhile, let me pour you another beverage and fluff your pillow.  Welcome.



you sound mad.    5-1, don't sweat that


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 22, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Groan...  not another Dallas fan?  SFC Ollie and Foxy are Dallas fans.  They are the only two Dallas fans I know of that don't have "issues".  At any rate, welcome to the Coffee Shop fbj and when you want to learn about what football is really all about take a look at my beloved Washington Redskins and the Green Bay Packers!  Meanwhile, let me pour you another beverage and fluff your pillow.  Welcome.



Don't be coy, BBD!  Being a Dallas fan is an "issue" all by itself.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 22, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Groan...  not another Dallas fan?  SFC Ollie and Foxy are Dallas fans.  They are the only two Dallas fans I know of that don't have "issues".  At any rate, welcome to the Coffee Shop fbj and when you want to learn about what football is really all about take a look at my beloved Washington Redskins and the Green Bay Packers!  Meanwhile, let me pour you another beverage and fluff your pillow.  Welcome.
> ...


Issues?  I know some Cleveland Browns fans!  I wonder what that's like?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 22, 2016)

Ahem!  Thou shalt not offend thy friend in the Coffee Shop no matter what sports teams they support.  Now mind you I don't know that anybody has or would do that, but just thought I might mention it.  

(The Cowboys have been doing great though, haven't they.)


----------



## fbj (Oct 22, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ahem!  Thou shalt not offend thy friend in the Coffee Shop no matter what sports teams they support.  Now mind you I don't know that anybody has or would do that, but just thought I might mention it.
> 
> (The Cowboys have been doing great though, haven't they.)




The game against the eagles concerns me next sunday


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 22, 2016)

fbj said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ahem!  Thou shalt not offend thy friend in the Coffee Shop no matter what sports teams they support.  Now mind you I don't know that anybody has or would do that, but just thought I might mention it.
> ...



Why is Dez still in the 'questionable' category and not on IR?  I need to know if I need to replace him on my team.  In any case, I am always pleasantly surprised when the Cowboys win in any week, and I am optimistic about next Sunday.  The 'experts' are even beginning to show Dallas with an edge over their opponents now and then.  So don't be too concerned I think.


----------



## fbj (Oct 22, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Dez really is not needed because they are winning 

1. with him in the lineup and not producing
2. without him in the lineup at all


trade him to jacksonville


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 22, 2016)

I must honestly admit that I think Dallas has the best looking uniforms in all of football.  I think Romo is near the end of his career with Dallas.  His replacement is doing very well.  They beat my Redskins earlier in the season and I am eagerly awaiting that second game with them.  Skins are playing good.  Dallas is playing good.  Should be a great game.


----------



## fbj (Oct 22, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> I must honestly admit that I think Dallas has the best looking uniforms in all of football.  I think Romo is near the end of his career with Dallas.  His replacement is doing very well.  They beat my Redskins earlier in the season and I am eagerly awaiting that second game with them.  Skins are playing good.  Dallas is playing good.  Should be a great game.




Just wish it wasn't on Thanksgiving


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 22, 2016)

fbj said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > I must honestly admit that I think Dallas has the best looking uniforms in all of football.  I think Romo is near the end of his career with Dallas.  His replacement is doing very well.  They beat my Redskins earlier in the season and I am eagerly awaiting that second game with them.  Skins are playing good.  Dallas is playing good.  Should be a great game.
> ...



Oh well, somebody has to play to Thanksgiving I guess.  Might as well be the Skins and Boys.  But I wish they would dump all these Thursday games and put all the games on Sundays like they used to be.  Maybe there wouldn't be so much burn out among the fans.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 22, 2016)

For those who know and love SFC Ollie , he just now asked me to pass this information along to everybody and rather than put it in my words, I'll just use his regarding his beloved Mrs. O:

You can pass on that she is definitely in the final stages of liver disease. She had 3 days earlier this week where she didn't know what she was doing and slept 20 hours out of every 24, then she came back for 3 days, and this afternoon started slipping back into confusion. You can let them know that Home Hospice is giving her better care than if she were in the hospital... And you can tell them that I am holding steady....for now....​


----------



## fbj (Oct 22, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...




I  like easy games on Thanksgiving like Cleveland


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 22, 2016)

Prayers up for SFC Ollie and his dear wife.


----------



## Kat (Oct 22, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> For those who know and love SFC Ollie , he just now asked me to pass this information along to everybody and rather than put it in my words, I'll just use his regarding his beloved Mrs. O:
> 
> You can pass on that she is definitely in the final stages of liver disease. She had 3 days earlier this week where she didn't know what she was doing and slept 20 hours out of every 24, then she came back for 3 days, and this afternoon started slipping back into confusion. You can let them know that Home Hospice is giving her better care than if she were in the hospital... And you can tell them that I am holding steady....for now....​



I know Foxy.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 23, 2016)

Change of plans. We are leaving tomorrow at 9am. I am afraid to drive the ribbons of LA freeways at night because I want to keep MrGs truck in view and he keep the van in view..and at night...we could lose each other in that mess. So...daytime is the best time we think. We also got him his own cell phone in case we do get separated and lost. We also made a reservation at our home turf in one of the motels so after the long drive, we can rest, shower, and be refreshed to do what needs done on Monday.
So tonight will be my last post for awhile. Coyote has my cell number and I have hers, in case I don't get back in here within the next month or so and she can let y'all know we are still alive and nomading around our own turf while looking for a more permanent roof.

I wish you all well, and special prayers for Ollie and Mrs Ollie.

Y'all take care, and hopefully I will see you guys again soon.

Love you guys. You have been a major source of our strength to get thru this. 

Hugs


----------



## Kat (Oct 23, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Change of plans. We are leaving tomorrow at 9am. I am afraid to drive the ribbons of LA freeways at night because I want to keep MrGs truck in view and he keep the van in view..and at night...we could lose each other in that mess. So...daytime is the best time we think. We also got him his own cell phone in case we do get separated and lost. We also made a reservation at our home turf in one of the motels so after the long drive, we can rest, shower, and be refreshed to do what needs done on Monday.
> So tonight will be my last post for awhile. Coyote has my cell number and I have hers, in case I don't get back in here within the next month or so and she can let y'all know we are still alive and nomading around our own turf while looking for a more permanent roof.
> 
> I wish you all well, and special prayers for Ollie and Mrs Ollie.
> ...




I pray all goes for the very best for you and MrG.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 23, 2016)

Hope church rush hour is not too bad in California....


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 23, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Change of plans. We are leaving tomorrow at 9am. I am afraid to drive the ribbons of LA freeways at night because I want to keep MrGs truck in view and he keep the van in view..and at night...we could lose each other in that mess. So...daytime is the best time we think. We also got him his own cell phone in case we do get separated and lost. We also made a reservation at our home turf in one of the motels so after the long drive, we can rest, shower, and be refreshed to do what needs done on Monday.
> So tonight will be my last post for awhile. Coyote has my cell number and I have hers, in case I don't get back in here within the next month or so and she can let y'all know we are still alive and nomading around our own turf while looking for a more permanent roof.
> 
> I wish you all well, and special prayers for Ollie and Mrs Ollie.
> ...



Well be sending all sorts of supporting vibes your way Gracie.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 23, 2016)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 23, 2016)

Hombre and I were up early this morning sprucing up the house.  My aunt who recently lost her husband, my Uncle Ed, is still having a tough time adjusting so we're having her over for lunch and an afternoon of movies.  She accepted so quickly that I'm thinking she needs a day like that.  Good thing Dallas has a bye this week as Hombre will be giving up his football games on the big screen. (He can still watch in the bedroom if he has too severe withdrawal.)  

Mr. and Mrs. Gracie should be on the road back to her beloved central coast within the hour.  Godspeed for them.  And I'm sure our hearts and thoughts remain with SFC Ollie and Mrs. O as he cares for the love of his life in this difficult time.

 I'm enjoying puttering in the kitchen getting some make ahead side dishes done and then the centerpiece of our Sunday lunch will be chicken fried stead, mashed potatoes, and gravy.

Hope all are having as pleasant a Sunday as possible.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 23, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Winner, winner, Chicken Dinner!  I play the Lucky Day Lotto in Illinois every day.  It used to be called the Little Lotto until they changed the name a while back.  It's the only lottery game I play.  You have to get 5 numbers to win the grand prize.  I looked at my ticket this morning and I had 4 of the 5 winning numbers!  I won $200.00.  So, today in the coffee shop, the donuts are on me.
> ...



I got five numbers on the British lottery in 1998, I won £1182. By now I have paid back more than that doing the lottery every week.


----------



## SixFoot (Oct 23, 2016)

Tilly said:


> I pity the kid called Colon when they get around to studying anatomy and physiology



General Colon Bowel.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 23, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Has she?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 23, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Well....
> 
> Things change. We are leaving this coming Monday morning at around 3am to avoid traffic and we are going home. I have had enough. This place is awful. And no doctor will refill my meds! So I am still covered on CenCal, so I have to be in my home county to get medications that keep me alive. Which means...home. Plus, the unbearable rules and regulations in this house is just too much, to boot. Today was no different than any other day, and I have passed my limit. Been packing all day. Leaving most here in lieu of rent for the 30 days notice we gave. So on Monday..we will be back home, living in our cars and pretending its camping. Tuesday we hit Social Services to tell them we are truly homeless, make appts with our doctors to get our refills like we have the past 30 years, cram stuff in the small storage unit we rented and get a PO box at the post office until we get a permanent address.
> 
> ...


Hugs back, Gracie!  I do so hope things go well for you, and Mr. G...and the fur-fam.  Bless you all!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 23, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > I pity the kid called Colon when they get around to studying anatomy and physiology
> ...


When my daughter was born, I was very much a fan of The Lord of the Rings and wanted to name her Galadriel.  Her other parental unit managed to call her something much more normal.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 23, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Gracie, you all are always welcome here.  It's toasty warm in the cabin, as long as you tote in the wood.  I'd be more than happy to have someone occupy the place for a while...seriously.  Your dog would love it!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 23, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> For those who know and love SFC Ollie , he just now asked me to pass this information along to everybody and rather than put it in my words, I'll just use his regarding his beloved Mrs. O:
> 
> You can pass on that she is definitely in the final stages of liver disease. She had 3 days earlier this week where she didn't know what she was doing and slept 20 hours out of every 24, then she came back for 3 days, and this afternoon started slipping back into confusion. You can let them know that Home Hospice is giving her better care than if she were in the hospital... And you can tell them that I am holding steady....for now....​


Pass on my most heartfelt condolences, please, Foxy.  SFC and Mrs. Ollie deserve all the best.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 23, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Corset yes, stay no, hated the corset.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 23, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > For those who know and love SFC Ollie , he just now asked me to pass this information along to everybody and rather than put it in my words, I'll just use his regarding his beloved Mrs. O:
> ...



I will GW.  Or Ollie will see it himself.  He glances in here now and then I think.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 23, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Kat, Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Boedicca's Dad,
Montrovant's transition,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Imperius,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition,
Mrs. O and SFCOllie,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.

This is Berlin Lake on the Mahoning River in Ohio


----------



## Kat (Oct 24, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> ...




Beautiful!!


----------



## SixFoot (Oct 24, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Well....
> 
> Things change. We are leaving this coming Monday morning at around 3am to avoid traffic and we are going home. I have had enough. This place is awful. And no doctor will refill my meds! So I am still covered on CenCal, so I have to be in my home county to get medications that keep me alive. Which means...home. Plus, the unbearable rules and regulations in this house is just too much, to boot. Today was no different than any other day, and I have passed my limit. Been packing all day. Leaving most here in lieu of rent for the 30 days notice we gave. So on Monday..we will be back home, living in our cars and pretending its camping. Tuesday we hit Social Services to tell them we are truly homeless, make appts with our doctors to get our refills like we have the past 30 years, cram stuff in the small storage unit we rented and get a PO box at the post office until we get a permanent address.
> 
> ...



I admire the sound of your determination. The Universe will compensate you for your trials. Always be stubborn!


----------



## SixFoot (Oct 24, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Groan...  not another Dallas fan?  SFC Ollie and Foxy are Dallas fans.  They are the only two Dallas fans I know of that don't have "issues".  At any rate, welcome to the Coffee Shop fbj and when you want to learn about what football is really all about take a look at my beloved Washington Redskins and the Green Bay Packers!  Meanwhile, let me pour you another beverage and fluff your pillow.  Welcome.
> ...



I was a Cubs fan _before_ they made it to the World Series.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 24, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



  Should have been the Rangers, yes?  But given that the Cubs haven't been in the series since Noah's flood, I just have to go with them.


----------



## SixFoot (Oct 24, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



It matters not who the Cubs stomp this year. All that matters is, the Cubs are going to the World Series within my lifetime! lol


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 24, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> ...



I'm in week 3 of my classes, I think you can take me off the list.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 24, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...



Okay.  Happy to do so.  And also happy to put you right back on if and when you need those positive vibes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 24, 2016)

I have a question on last night's vigil photo.  Just beyond and slightly left of the dam as we are looking at it is what appears to be a large concrete slab.  It approximates a tennis court but obviously is not that.  Anybody have a clue what the function of it is?


----------



## SixFoot (Oct 24, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...



Doing well so far, I hope!


----------



## SixFoot (Oct 24, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> I have a question on last night's vigil photo.  Just beyond and slightly left of the dam as we are looking at it is what appears to be a large concrete slab.  It approximates a tennis court but obviously is not that.  Anybody have a clue what the function of it is?



Parking lot. Playground on the premises. Driveway appears to come in from the trees further to the left of this close-up.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 24, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I have a question on last night's vigil photo.  Just beyond and slightly left of the dam as we are looking at it is what appears to be a large concrete slab.  It approximates a tennis court but obviously is not that.  Anybody have a clue what the function of it is?
> ...



That sure could be it.  Looks like spaces for an awful lot of cars for that small building though, but I suspect you're right.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 24, 2016)

I would say medical office.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 24, 2016)

I would say public restrooms and park utilities room.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 24, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



I've thought that it is a good thing that David Eddings started writing books and I became a fan after my daughter was born.  Otherwise she might have been named Polgara.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 24, 2016)

When I was a kid we used to sing a song about a bear going over the mountain to see what he could see.  I've always wondered what it was that he saw.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 24, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> When I was a kid we used to sing a song about a bear going over the mountain to see what he could see.  I've always wondered what it was that he saw.



Indeed one of those mysteries of life BBD.  The answer in the song didn't satisfy me either.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 24, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I wonder about the kids of Harry Potter fans.......

Albus Severus
Scorpius Hyperon
Hermione
Rubeus
Argus
Amycus (Yup that name would make me a death eater also........)
Remus
Just to name a few possibles........


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 24, 2016)

When did you last bob for an apple?  My office is participating in a Trunk-or-Treat Halloween party at the park this Saturday.  While I appreciate concerned parents and the potential hazards of turning their kids out to scamper door to door in the dark of the evening on Halloween, I really hope that these Trunk-or-Treat style celebrations have a half life and will go as quickly as they came.  

When you're a kid, there's nothing like the rituals of HA allowed.  Getting dressed up in costume, going to your neighbor's and getting free candy, passing along the information on where the best candy is offered.  "Weavers are giving out full size Hershey bars!  And the Douglas' are giving out Good 'n Plentys!"

Halloween parties where you could actually stick your head in a wash tub filled with water and Red Delicious apples, tables laden with glazed doughnuts and apple cider, a spirited game of hide and seek.

To listen to my old uncles, things were even livelier in their day.  Uncle Alex told me the story of how the boys put axel grease on the trolley tracks at the foot of the Lisbon Street hill.  Lisbon Street is a steep hill, and that's saying something given our topography.  Well, the trolley rolled down that hill, brakes squealing and then hit that grease and slid all the way through the intersection at Eighth Street.

S,a king someone with a sock filled with flour was another great old gag from the minds of my uncles, secret juvenile delinquent that they were.  They all grew up to become respected businessmen, church elders and city officials.  But as young boys with the excuse of Halloween, they were typical hellion boys.

But today, parents fear door to door Trick-orTreating.  Go figure.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 25, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> When did you last bob for an apple?  My office is participating in a Trunk-or-Treat Halloween party at the park this Saturday.  While I appreciate concerned parents and the potential hazards of turning their kids out to scamper door to door in the dark of the evening on Halloween, I really hope that these Trunk-or-Treat style celebrations have a half life and will go as quickly as they came.
> 
> When you're a kid, there's nothing like the rituals of HA allowed.  Getting dressed up in costume, going to your neighbor's and getting free candy, passing along the information on where the best candy is offered.  "Weavers are giving out full size Hershey bars!  And the Douglas' are giving out Good 'n Plentys!"
> 
> ...



I think it is because it is a more dangerous world out there than it was for us Nosmo.  I share your feelings of losing some of those old lovely traditions that were so much fun and so exciting for kids, but I sure wouldn't turn my kids loose to go trick or treating by themselves these days even in our own neighborhood where I feel perfectly safe most of the time.  Trunk or treating seems to be the new trend.  It doesn't have the same something special for me, but I suppose for the kids who don't know any better, that too will have special memories for them.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 25, 2016)

Morning Foxy, I am up before 6am.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 25, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Kat, Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Imperius,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition,
Mrs. O and SFC Ollie,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.

Illinois River Road Scenic Byway


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 25, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > For those who know and love SFC Ollie , he just now asked me to pass this information along to everybody and rather than put it in my words, I'll just use his regarding his beloved Mrs. O:
> ...


And mine.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 25, 2016)

5 more days until our Halloween party at Docs. Much of the decorating is done and only 4 more incandescents to replace with black light bulbs. Spider webs up and hanging spiders, bats and other creepy things attached to fishing lines poised to drop in on folks around the room and bar.


----------



## SixFoot (Oct 25, 2016)

I've been noticing more and more lately, that I'll have entire conversations with my dad about something, and the next day, or days later, he'll ask me the same exact question that kicked off that conversation we already had.

And he's completely oblivious to it, every time.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 25, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> I've been noticing more and more lately, that I'll have entire conversations with my dad about something, and the next day, or days later, he'll ask me the same exact question that kicked off that conversation we already had.
> 
> And he's completely oblivious to it, every time.



So sorry Sixfoot.  It sometimes happens to those getting older.  But do call it to the attention of his doctor because there are sometimes medical means of improving things.


----------



## OldLady (Oct 25, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> I didn't do well with Algebra in school.  They said pie are square and I kept insisting that pie are round.


No wonder you didn't do well in algebra.  You were in geometry class.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 25, 2016)

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 25, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> View attachment 95173 View attachment 95174 View attachment 95172 5 more days until our Halloween party at Docs. Much of the decorating is done and only 4 more incandescents to replace with black light bulbs. Spider webs up and hanging spiders, bats and other creepy things attached to fishing lines poised to drop in on folks around the room and bar.



That looks awesome.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 25, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 95173 View attachment 95174 View attachment 95172 5 more days until our Halloween party at Docs. Much of the decorating is done and only 4 more incandescents to replace with black light bulbs. Spider webs up and hanging spiders, bats and other creepy things attached to fishing lines poised to drop in on folks around the room and bar.
> ...



Your Halloween avatar is SO cute!


----------



## OldLady (Oct 25, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I suspected most women weren't carrying around 40 pounds of clothes everyday.  BUT 
one day when I was throwing a fit because mom wanted me to wear a slip (the lace was scratchy) my grandma told me that when she was a girl (this would have been about 1900) she wore 13 petticoats to the dances so her skirt would be full.  Just FYI


----------



## SixFoot (Oct 25, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > I've been noticing more and more lately, that I'll have entire conversations with my dad about something, and the next day, or days later, he'll ask me the same exact question that kicked off that conversation we already had.
> ...



He won't be my first patient suffering from Alzheimer's, but he will be the worst. It figures too, since we just recently started building a relationship.

Oh well, I've inhaled enough aluminum dust that I prolly won't remember this for very long either...


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 25, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



That was the trend in the 50's too, but the custom was two or three cotton petticoats starched stiff or soaked in sugar water so they would be stiff when they dried.  A limp skirt just wasn't in.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 25, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



But cherish this time you have with him Sixfoot.  You won't regret it.


----------



## OldLady (Oct 25, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


My mom had one of nylon tulle, lots of layers of ruffles.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 25, 2016)

My boss, in an effort to 'go green', recently installed air hand dryers in the restrooms in lieu of paper towels.  But he bought the least effective hand dryers made by man.  You could waste a minute and a half waiting for these inept machines to dry your hands before you give up and wipe them dry on your pants.

Saturday night I was in a restaurant that had these high tech Dyson blade hand dryers.  They look like this:





And that got me thinking, how much did the 'wipe your hands on your pants' dryers cost compared to the George Jetson style Dyson model.

So I explored Amazon to find a quick answer.  What I found was these Dyson dryers had lousy reviews!  Mostly one and two stars.  So I read through the reviews to see what the complaints were.  The best review I read started: WORST URINAL EVER!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 25, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> My boss, in an effort to 'go green', recently installed air hand dryers in the restrooms in lieu of paper towels.  But he bought the least effective hand dryers made by man.  You could waste a minute and a half waiting for these inept machines to dry your hands before you give up and wipe them dry on your pants.
> 
> Saturday night I was in a restaurant that had these high tech Dyson blade hand dryers.  They look like this:
> 
> ...



LOL.  I hate those air dryers even when they work well.  I much prefer the feeling of that paper towel though I do try to make do with one so I am not wasteful.  I wonder in the grand scheme of thing how green those dryers are though because I suspect they use a LOT of energy.   And most paper towels are made from fully replaceable scrub trees that aren't much good for anything else other than the benefits of green growing things.


----------



## OldLady (Oct 25, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > My boss, in an effort to 'go green', recently installed air hand dryers in the restrooms in lieu of paper towels.  But he bought the least effective hand dryers made by man.  You could waste a minute and a half waiting for these inept machines to dry your hands before you give up and wipe them dry on your pants.
> ...


I've gone in and splashed water on my face...and _then _realized all there is are air dryers.  Ever try blowing dry your face?


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 25, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > My boss, in an effort to 'go green', recently installed air hand dryers in the restrooms in lieu of paper towels.  But he bought the least effective hand dryers made by man.  You could waste a minute and a half waiting for these inept machines to dry your hands before you give up and wipe them dry on your pants.
> ...


The wattage rating on the ones in my office are 750.  Poor power to effect good and thorough drying.  The Dyson is rated at 1800 watts, but the time of usage is down around 25 seconds, one third the time it takes our dryers to even get started.

I'm a fan of the EXCELERATOR.  A hand dryer that blows the flesh of your hands around so violently that they look exactly as your hands would if you're free falling from 14,000 feet.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 25, 2016)

I am willing to design a clay litter dispenser...


----------



## Kat (Oct 25, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > My boss, in an effort to 'go green', recently installed air hand dryers in the restrooms in lieu of paper towels.  But he bought the least effective hand dryers made by man.  You could waste a minute and a half waiting for these inept machines to dry your hands before you give up and wipe them dry on your pants.
> ...




I tend to use two..and I am not wasteful either! LOL


----------



## Kat (Oct 25, 2016)

Kat said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...




I use one to open the door. Germaphobe in these bathrooms ya know.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 25, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Every time I see an Excelerator on a wall I look for the wall tether........ and the blast shield.......


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 25, 2016)

I'm still here Blackhawk.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 25, 2016)

blackhawk said:


>


I'm in luck, I have yet to see one squirrel down here.........


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 25, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Worse yet, trying to wipe it dry on your jeans


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 25, 2016)

Squirrels!?!  They are thick as Donald Trump's hair in Thompson Park!  Daisy has been having the runs of a lifetime, chasing the Brown and Black squirrels back up into the trees where they belong!  The Great White Hunter snaps a bead on a squirrel or a chipmunk and as they say at the Pittsburgh Penguins games, "Katy!  Bar the door!"

She gets the squirrel up the tree then she dances on her hind legs around the base of the trunk.  Meanwhile, Rocky is scampering around the trunk, but only three feet off the ground.  He hangs there, spiraling around the tree trunk chattering away like a gossip in a beauty parlor.

Where I went to school, Columbus, Ohio the campus was clogged with students and gray squirrels.  My brother went to Kent State University where all the campus squirrels are black.  Here they are light brown with a gold or white belly.  The residents of the building my office is located have been feeding a squirrel out on the lawn.  The damn thing I said the size of a loaf of bread!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 26, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Kat, Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Imperius,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition,
Mrs. O and SFC Ollie,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.


----------



## Kat (Oct 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> ...





Another beaut!


----------



## OldLady (Oct 26, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Squirrels!?!  They are thick as Donald Trump's hair in Thompson Park!  Daisy has been having the runs of a lifetime, chasing the Brown and Black squirrels back up into the trees where they belong!  The Great White Hunter snaps a bead on a squirrel or a chipmunk and as they say at the Pittsburgh Penguins games, "Katy!  Bar the door!"
> 
> She gets the squirrel up the tree then she dances on her hind legs around the base of the trunk.  Meanwhile, Rocky is scampering around the trunk, but only three feet off the ground.  He hangs there, spiraling around the tree trunk chattering away like a gossip in a beauty parlor.
> 
> Where I went to school, Columbus, Ohio the campus was clogged with students and gray squirrels.  My brother went to Kent State University where all the campus squirrels are black.  Here they are light brown with a gold or white belly.  The residents of the building my office is located have been feeding a squirrel out on the lawn.  The damn thing I said the size of a loaf of bread!


I had a garden apartment once in a city neighborhood with LOTS of gray squirrels.  I bought the bestest anti-squirrel bird feeder available,  with a weight-sensitive perch.  Heavy birds and critters like squirrels would close the opening if they got on the perch.  So the squirrels figured out they could climb up the side of the house and bat the feeder back and forth so seed would spill onto the ground.
My next move was to offer squirrels their own goodies in hopes they'd leave the bird feeder alone.  I hung a squirrel feeder in a tree as far from the feeder as possible and put dried corn cobs on it.  For a day or two, it had plenty of traffic while squirrels nibbled the corn off the cob.  Then I watched as a squirrel dragged the entire cob across the road, spike and all.  Finally, 
I just bought extra bird seed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 26, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Squirrels!?!  They are thick as Donald Trump's hair in Thompson Park!  Daisy has been having the runs of a lifetime, chasing the Brown and Black squirrels back up into the trees where they belong!  The Great White Hunter snaps a bead on a squirrel or a chipmunk and as they say at the Pittsburgh Penguins games, "Katy!  Bar the door!"
> ...



LOL.  Ditto for us up on the mountain.  It was just simpler.

You aren't in Great Britain are you?  I once watched a mini documentary of a British lady who was committed to devising a way to feed the birds and foil the squirrel.  She built one after another elaborate systems that would deter the squirrel for a few hours, but sooner or later he would figure it out.  I think in the animal kingdom they must be among the more brilliant of creatures.


----------



## SixFoot (Oct 26, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> I am willing to design a clay litter dispenser...



Clay litter?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 26, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



There is another possibility?  Is he a heavy drinker or drug user?  Or on heavy narcotic pain meds?  Or a closet drinker/drug user?  I have a beloved relative who is not yet "old" however we define that who is exhibiting the same symptoms.  We will have a detailed conversation one day and this person will not recall it the next.  This kind of 'black out' is not all that uncommon among the addicted and it is not always completely obvious that the person has been drinking/using at the time.

Were you in the medical profession before you retired?


----------



## OldLady (Oct 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


We do get pretty zany about feeding the birds, don't we?   My mom had it in her head that she only wanted to feed the_ little _birds.  She'd be rapping on the window and shooing off blue jays and doves.  Only wanted the chickadees and wrens.
We don't seem to have a lot of grey squirrels around  my house.  Something must be eating them.


----------



## SixFoot (Oct 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



No heavy alcohol use, just the occasional bottle or so of my home made apple wine when he visits and we get to cooking some amazing ethnic foods. And he's probably the only person I've ever met who I believe when they say they've never so much as smoked a joint. 

He is, however, in his 60's now, and my grandma either has it also, or it's just her last year on earth. She's in and out of reality. I used to be an EMT way back in the day, and my job involved transporting the elderly and disabled to their appointments. Many many experiences with people during all stages of Alzheimer's.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 26, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



Understood.  I don't know what is more heart breaking:  the addict who will not recognize the problem and get help or those slipping into dementia for whom there is no help.  We can only hope that the cure for both is somewhere out there to be discovered.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 26, 2016)

So far as USMB is concerned, I believe that we need this Coffee Shop more than ever.  I've been on this board since the end of August 2009.  There have been a couple of midterm elections as well as a Presidential election since then.  I always enjoyed engaging in a good, civil debate with others.  But this year I see the posts and topics out there they way a glistening turd circles a toilet bowl as it is flushed away.  The more vile, juvenile, obnoxious and boorish some folks are, the  more they're celebrated.

But here in the Coffee Shop, one has the opportunity to have stimulating conversations and a gracious exchange of ideas.  Granted, our conversations are not as weighty as a Presidential election, but elections isn't the stuff life is made of.  Recipes and household tips and how our families are getting along, or not getting along.  That is the stuff of actual life.

We humans are naturally social beings.  We are not solitary like badgers or sharks.  We need to be with our own kind and interact with them.  That's how we learn and get a shot at experiencing things we might not otherwise get to experience.

I'm doing all this navel gazing after trying in vain to make some points out there on the wide wild world of USMB.  This post is just a way of taking a break, putting my feet up and relaxing.  I'm thankful that I can get away with telling a few stories, reading even more and never ever being called a vile name due to my politics.

Foxy, Good call!  Creating this thread was like crafting a lifeboat big enough and seaworthy enough to save souls in peril on the sea of the 2016 Presidential election!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 26, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> So far as USMB is concerned, I believe that we need this Coffee Shop more than ever.  I've been on this board since the end of August 2009.  There have been a couple of midterm elections as well as a Presidential election since then.  I always enjoyed engaging in a good, civil debate with others.  But this year I see the posts and topics out there they way a glistening turd circles a toilet bowl as it is flushed away.  The more vile, juvenile, obnoxious and boorish some folks are, the  more they're celebrated.
> 
> But here in the Coffee Shop, one has the opportunity to have stimulating conversations and a gracious exchange of ideas.  Granted, our conversations are not as weighty as a Presidential election, but elections isn't the stuff life is made of.  Recipes and household tips and how our families are getting along, or not getting along.  That is the stuff of actual life.
> 
> ...



It was a gamble Nosmo.  I joined USMB in 2007 but didn't really become active until some time later when my previous board home became intolerable for me.  USMB was better but there were still those who make sport of insulting people and trying to make their experience here as miserable as possible.  And that condition has worsened in recent years with the positively worst exhibited during the silly season of an election.

The Coffee Shop was inspired in 2010 when I had a very rare civil exchange with one of those people and realized that he probably was a much different sort in real life than what he projected here.  And I wished I could meet some of you in a setting that wasn't so emotionally charged with politics and highly emotional controversial topics.

So I started the thread with no idea of what it might become.  And apparently there were many others who felt the same way I did and it took off.  From the very beginning it was a special place that most felt should be protected and it was those people who have made the Coffee Shop what it is.  I enjoy being the hostess but I take no credit for what it has become.  Not long after the CS became active Save shared his feelings about his beautiful granddaughter--when she was on the way and when she was born with so many problems requiring painful surgeries.  Harper is now a beautiful young girl but still has some issues that will need to be dealt with so, as the inspiration of the vigil list, she continues to head it.  Many of us pray, but I think it is meaningful even for the nonreligious among us who do feel and give support through encouragement and caring.

I have always hoped that those who have given and give the most to the Coffee Shop also get the most from it.  It sort of works like that I think.  

Anyway thanks for your kind words.  You sure validate what I think we have here.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 26, 2016)

Speaking of nuts I have been afflicted with this debilitating condition for several years...

Welcome to the city of Olney, IL

I was born about an hours leisurely drive from this quaint little town in Southeastern Illinois. Olney has always been famous for their population of albino squirrels...


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 26, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Speaking of nuts I have been afflicted with this debilitating condition for several years...
> 
> Welcome to the city of Olney, IL
> 
> I was born about an hours leisurely drive from this quaint little town in Southeastern Illinois. Olney has always been famous for their population of albino squirrels...



It looks like a beautiful and peaceful place to grow up--great for kids, yes?  And the squirrels are beautiful.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 26, 2016)

Foxy I am quite sure that Olney was a very peaceful town and it has some beautiful features, I never lived there. I have been there quite a few times as I enjoyed going to the park to see the squirrels. I lived with my parents for 18 years and moved 21 times between Indiana and Illinois... My formative years was on wheels...


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 26, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxy I am quite sure that Olney was a very peaceful town and it has some beautiful features, I never lived there. I have been there quite a few times as I enjoyed going to the park to see the squirrels. I lived with my parents for 18 years and moved 21 times between Indiana and Illinois... My formative years was on wheels...



I can appreciate that.  But the photos are lovely.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 26, 2016)

There's nothing unique about our floral and fauna here in East Liverpool.  But before the Army Corps of Engineers dammed the Ohio, there was a set of rapids right off First Street.

When George Washington surveyed the river and what, at the time, was northern Virginia, his party had to,portage around the waterfalls and rapids.

So, you see, George,Washington schlepped here.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 27, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



I was just about to say how funny your new avi is, but then I realized that may not be appropriate given the post you made.  Sorry about your dad.


----------



## SixFoot (Oct 27, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...





There's nothing better to lift one's spirits than some classic Mike Tython memeth.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 27, 2016)

Just got word that Mrs. SFC Ollie is probably in the very final days if not hours.  You might send him and their daughter some extra strengthening thoughts or prayers.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 27, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Just got word that Mrs. SFC Ollie is probably in the very final days if not hours.  You might send him and their daughter some extra strengthening thoughts or prayers.


Have been praying daily for him and his family.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 27, 2016)

Oh crap! I think my email is under attack. I use outlook express and I have tried several times to get my messages. It says its downloading 286 messages but nothing happens. I have waited several minutes but nothing downloads. . I have never had more than a couple of messages at any one time so I figure someone is bombing me.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 27, 2016)

SFC Ollie is a very fine man and I am sure that his wife is equally as nice.  So sorry for the situation.  They are both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 27, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



I was so surprised the first time I heard him speak.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 27, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> SFC Ollie is a very fine man and I am sure that his wife is equally as nice.  So sorry for the situation.  They are both in my thoughts and prayers.



I missed that post and I don't know the poster, but best wishes to them.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 27, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Squirrels!?!  They are thick as Donald Trump's hair in Thompson Park!  Daisy has been having the runs of a lifetime, chasing the Brown and Black squirrels back up into the trees where they belong!  The Great White Hunter snaps a bead on a squirrel or a chipmunk and as they say at the Pittsburgh Penguins games, "Katy!  Bar the door!"
> ...


You should look into some of the various catapult bird feeders.  If nothing else, they're funny as hell.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 27, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


I still remember the year I set up a bird feeding station for ravens and eagles.  I put the bones and offal from a moose I shot out in the front yard.  We had hours of entertainment watching the birds feed...oh, wait...Alaska is different.  Sowwy!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 27, 2016)

So, so sorry about Mrs. Ollie.  To Ollie and his family, I hope you are all able to give each other the support this loss will require.  You have always been one of the people I respect so much here, in the "blogo-sphere".  Best wishes to you and yours, and a peaceful passing for Mrs. Ollie.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 27, 2016)

I'm winding up a few days with my SIL.  He had a couple of days off between schools (military) and came up here.  He's spent some time with his mother, but he was (diplomatically) pleased to come up to the cabin and hang out, shoot rifles, play cribbage, and...well, drink a bit of filtered water.  I'll be taking him with me to work tonight for a "ride along" until it is time to drop him off to catch his flight South.  I have gained some greater understanding of how modern soldiers view their jobs and their world.  The SIL even got along with my partner.  They aren't that much different, they just never took the time to communicate before.
Winter is here in full force.  We had our first snowfall last week and it's been a tittybitnipply outside.  I'm currently trying to convince myself that I really do need to drag my butt outside and get the chores done.  Oh, well, there is no one else, is there. 
Best to all of you, special thoughts for Ollie.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## saveliberty (Oct 27, 2016)

Got Halloween covered....


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 27, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



LOL.  Yes, the neighbors get pretty upset when we shoot moose around here, even to feed to the birds.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 27, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Oh crap! I think my email is under attack. I use outlook express and I have tried several times to get my messages. It says its downloading 286 messages but nothing happens. I have waited several minutes but nothing downloads. . I have never had more than a couple of messages at any one time so I figure someone is bombing me.


Outlook Express?  It's no longer being supported by Microsoft, no updates, no fixes and almost no help from M$ for it, that means it's highly vulnerable to attack.
If you don't want Google or even Thunderbird (Thunderbird isn't web based email, it sits on your computer like Express does) then you need to set up a Windows Live Mail account and transfer your Outlook Express account over.
Windows Live is a web based email client.  

If you prefer a local client (Thunderbird);

Thunderbird — Software made to make email easier.

How to sigh up with Windows Live Email;

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us...-f99c95f2bd16/sign-up-for-a-microsoft-account


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 27, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> I'm winding up a few days with my SIL.  He had a couple of days off between schools (military) and came up here.  He's spent some time with his mother, but he was (diplomatically) pleased to come up to the cabin and hang out, shoot rifles, play cribbage, and...well, drink a bit of filtered water.  I'll be taking him with me to work tonight for a "ride along" until it is time to drop him off to catch his flight South.  I have gained some greater understanding of how modern soldiers view their jobs and their world.  The SIL even got along with my partner.  They aren't that much different, they just never took the time to communicate before.
> Winter is here in full force.  We had our first snowfall last week and it's been a tittybitnipply outside.  I'm currently trying to convince myself that I really do need to drag my butt outside and get the chores done.  Oh, well, there is no one else, is there.
> Best to all of you, special thoughts for Ollie.



Maybe Alaska is in for a fairly normal winter this year?  I'm afraid we in the southwest are not as it is just not cooling down this year like it is supposed to.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 27, 2016)

My ex, (the one I like) sent me a photo today of snow on the ground up her way in Connecticut. Just a little bit, but she hated when I sent her a link to Weather Underground showing the temp here was 81.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 27, 2016)

Comforting prayers and hugs to Ollie from your CS buds.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 27, 2016)

Just had crock pot beef stew with made from scratch biscuits..........  It was really, really bad for us but it was really, really good.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 27, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Just had crock pot beef stew with made from scratch biscuits..........  It was really, really bad for us but it was really, really good.......



We're having left over bbq ribs and meat balls.  Also not all that good for us but really really good.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 27, 2016)

I had SOS for supper tonight.  All of you military folks will know what that is.  Mrs. BBD made it for me.  Love it.  Somehow SOS got some bad press along the way...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 27, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I'm winding up a few days with my SIL.  He had a couple of days off between schools (military) and came up here.  He's spent some time with his mother, but he was (diplomatically) pleased to come up to the cabin and hang out, shoot rifles, play cribbage, and...well, drink a bit of filtered water.  I'll be taking him with me to work tonight for a "ride along" until it is time to drop him off to catch his flight South.  I have gained some greater understanding of how modern soldiers view their jobs and their world.  The SIL even got along with my partner.  They aren't that much different, they just never took the time to communicate before.
> ...


Define "normal"?  So far, relatively little snow but the temps are pretty much normal.  Since the partner is able to spend lots more time in Willow, we are testing to see whether our theory about using the propane heater to keep the place above freezing and using the wood burner to heat it up to livable temps will work.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 27, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> I had SOS for supper tonight.  All of you military folks will know what that is.  Mrs. BBD made it for me.  Love it.  Somehow SOS got some bad press along the way...


Chipped or creamed beef?  I prefer the creamed style it's not as salty.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 27, 2016)

Mrs. BBD made it with creamed beef.  Good stuff.  I like it both ways though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 28, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Mrs. BBD made it with creamed beef.  Good stuff.  I like it both ways though.



I've never been in tjhe service--Hombre has--but I'm one of the folks on the planet who really likes creamed beef.  So it sounds good to me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 28, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.  Wondering where Mr. and Mrs. Gracie are tonight.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Kat, Mr. Kat and Kat's mom,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Imperius,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition,
Mrs. O and SFC Ollie,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.


----------



## Kat (Oct 28, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.  Wondering where Mr. and Mrs. Gracie are tonight.
> 
> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> ...





Love that!


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 28, 2016)

4:10 AM and I'm an hour or 2 from going to bed. Halloween party Saturday, and once again, yours truly has been entrusted with 40 pounds of Boston butt. It went into the smoker at 2 PM and came out just after 3 AM and has been in the oven for about an hour. It should be closing in on an internal temperature of 195 about 5:30

 .
Once it has, I get to pull it apart and package it so it can rest a day


----------



## SixFoot (Oct 28, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> So far as USMB is concerned, I believe that we need this Coffee Shop more than ever.  I've been on this board since the end of August 2009.  There have been a couple of midterm elections as well as a Presidential election since then.  I always enjoyed engaging in a good, civil debate with others.  But this year I see the posts and topics out there they way a glistening turd circles a toilet bowl as it is flushed away.  The more vile, juvenile, obnoxious and boorish some folks are, the  more they're celebrated.
> 
> But here in the Coffee Shop, one has the opportunity to have stimulating conversations and a gracious exchange of ideas.  Granted, our conversations are not as weighty as a Presidential election, but elections isn't the stuff life is made of.  Recipes and household tips and how our families are getting along, or not getting along.  That is the stuff of actual life.
> 
> ...




I dream of a world where everyone stays the hell off my lawn...


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 28, 2016)

6:30 AM. It's in the fridge and damn! It's delicious!


----------



## OldLady (Oct 28, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Not different at all.  Moose and eagles and hawks share our space here, too.  Did the eagles share?  I was recently surprised to see two eagles eating a dead critter that had been hit on the side of the road.  It occurred to me I'd never seen two feeding together.  Maybe one was a juvenile.


----------



## OldLady (Oct 28, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > So far as USMB is concerned, I believe that we need this Coffee Shop more than ever.  I've been on this board since the end of August 2009.  There have been a couple of midterm elections as well as a Presidential election since then.  I always enjoyed engaging in a good, civil debate with others.  But this year I see the posts and topics out there they way a glistening turd circles a toilet bowl as it is flushed away.  The more vile, juvenile, obnoxious and boorish some folks are, the  more they're celebrated.
> ...


Much more achievable than world peace....good for you!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 28, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> 6:30 AM. It's in the fridge and damn! It's delicious!



I'm so jealous of your butt!


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 28, 2016)

By the way, those biscuits I made are the best I've ever made, the lightest and most flaky, the only two things I did different was not use a mix (like Bisquick or Pioneer Brand) and instead of shortening I used lard.  Researching lard gives some mixed heath results but in most scientific studies it appears to be better for us than using shortening and lard is cheaper.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 28, 2016)

The it's Friday dance.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 28, 2016)

OldLady said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



`I don't know.  We had golden eagles up on the mountain and they traveled in inseparable pairs--I presume mates.  They did not visit our feeders or suet stations though, at least I didn't see them if they did.  But it was funny sometimes when we would not bother to go down the deck steps to the feeders, we would sometimes just put the crumbs and scraps on the back of the deck.  We would have a pretty good collections of grosbeaks, jays, doves, etc. out there when the shadow of the golden eagle passed over the deck.  And in unison all those birds flattened themselves on the deck for a bit--trying to become invisible to the hunters.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 28, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> By the way, those biscuits I made are the best I've ever made, the lightest and most flaky, the only two things I did different was not use a mix (like Bisquick or Pioneer Brand) and instead of shortening I used lard.  Researching lard gives some mixed heath results but in most scientific studies it appears to be better for us than using shortening and lard is cheaper.



They sound wonderful.  And yes, lard does things for baked goods that shortening just can't do.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 28, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 6:30 AM. It's in the fridge and damn! It's delicious!
> ...



Hey Chris, before I got up this morning, Fox News was showing lots of photos of snow in Massachusetts.  Did you get some of that?


----------



## OldLady (Oct 28, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> By the way, those biscuits I made are the best I've ever made, the lightest and most flaky, the only two things I did different was not use a mix (like Bisquick or Pioneer Brand) and instead of shortening I used lard.  Researching lard gives some mixed heath results but in most scientific studies it appears to be better for us than using shortening and lard is cheaper.


My grandma refused to use anything but lard in her piecrusts and biscuits, and there is a real difference.  Crisco is probably much worse for you!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 28, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, those biscuits I made are the best I've ever made, the lightest and most flaky, the only two things I did different was not use a mix (like Bisquick or Pioneer Brand) and instead of shortening I used lard.  Researching lard gives some mixed heath results but in most scientific studies it appears to be better for us than using shortening and lard is cheaper.
> ...



My grandmother used to make biscuits and always used lard and buttermilk when making them.  They were the best biscuits I have ever consumed.  They were so light that when she put them on the table in the biscuit basket she had to put a brick on top of them to keep them from floating up to the ceiling!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 28, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Yes.  That would be in the day in which buttermilk was a staple in almost all kitchens.  You rarely ever see it in modern kitchens.  I'm not even sure whether our local supermarket even carries it.

On the rare occasion I need buttermilk for a recipe, I just make my own adding a teaspoon of vinegar or lemon juice to a cup of milk.  It serves the purpose but it really isn't the same.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 28, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Buttermilk comes from a very special kind of cow.  There aren't a whole lot of them left in the US and as a result, the stocks of buttermilk is very low.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 28, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


Shaken not stirred........


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 28, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Albertsons carries it as does Wally World, scan the dairy section carefully and you'll see it hidden in a single row.


----------



## OldLady (Oct 28, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


They should sell it by the pint instead of the quart and half gallon, since I don't know anyone who drinks it anymore.  You use a cup or so in a recipe and then it goes raunchy in the back of the fridge.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 28, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Oh they probably do, but I don't use it often enough to merit buying even a single quart.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 28, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Unfortunately the smallest they sell (in my experience) are half gallon sizes, too much for normal modern usage.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 28, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


You can also mix 1/4 cup whole milk with 3/4 plain yogurt to make a thick buttermilk substitute.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 28, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



That's good to know though I rarely have plain yogurt on hand either.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 28, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 6:30 AM. It's in the fridge and damn! It's delicious!
> ...


You could visit and we could sample each other's butt, just sayin...


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 28, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Um, as hall monitor today, I wish you would clarify that a bit when you make statements like that.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 28, 2016)

It was meant to be ambiguous, ya old fuddy duddy!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 28, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> It was meant to be ambiguous, ya old fuddy duddy!



LOL.  Yes it was and guilty as charged.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 28, 2016)

The person on the vigil list named Harper.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 28, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> View attachment 95660
> 
> The person on the vigil list named Harper.



She is so beautiful Save.  I know she's special to you.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 28, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 95660
> ...



My ex wife sent that to me today.  She babysits on Fridays and we usually get a picture or two.  Two Thursdays back I showed up to babysit and was greeted with a run and jump on me.  Harper wrapped her arms around my neck and legs around my waist.  We played for a few hours and ate dinner, but the greeting is always the best part.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 28, 2016)

blackhawk said:


>



Today, this one really hit a nerve with me.  I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 28, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys. Wondering where Mr. and Mrs. Gracie are tonight.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Imperius,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition,
Mrs. O and SFC Ollie,
Kat's mom and also her sister who got a bad diagnosis today,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.

Bond Falls Michigan


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 28, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Same here that's why I posted it.


----------



## Kat (Oct 29, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys. Wondering where Mr. and Mrs. Gracie are tonight.
> 
> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> ...




Love the pic..♥


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 29, 2016)

Well, here it is, 3:15 am, and I'm as wide awake as a hoot owl.  Wonder what the problem is?  Could it be the four cups of coffee I had today?  Maybe the two Pepsi Colas?  Think the iced tea may have been involved?  I might have to rethink what I drink during the day a bit more carefully.  However, under no circumstances will I quit drinking coffee.  Life is not worth living if there is no coffee involved in daily activities.  None of that decaf stuff either.  Drinking decaf is like kissing your sister.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## SixFoot (Oct 29, 2016)

Folks, I'm not trying to start any political anything in here, but hot damn, it's hard not to laugh at EVERYONE on mornings like this!


----------



## SixFoot (Oct 29, 2016)

ChrisL said:


>




Happy Caturday to you too!


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 29, 2016)

My afternoon involves dropping three trees without hitting other trees or a house.  The Birch is touching the roof of the house.  The others need to go specific spots or bad things happen.  Talking within three feet one way or the other.  The area doesn't lend itself to a bucket truck or any heavier equipment.  Hoping brains and some brawn applied at the right time win the day.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 29, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> My afternoon involves dropping three trees without hitting other trees or a house.  The Birch is touching the roof of the house.  The others need to go specific spots or bad things happen.  Talking within three feet one way or the other.  The area doesn't lend itself to a bucket truck or any heavier equipment.  Hoping brains and some brawn applied at the right time win the day.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 29, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > My afternoon involves dropping three trees without hitting other trees or a house.  The Birch is touching the roof of the house.  The others need to go specific spots or bad things happen.  Talking within three feet one way or the other.  The area doesn't lend itself to a bucket truck or any heavier equipment.  Hoping brains and some brawn applied at the right time win the day.



I guess as long as he missed the Ferrari on the left it is all good.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 29, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


At least he only got the porch, there's one I was trying to copy and paste but it's a downloadable jpeg so no.........

Here's the page though, first image.......

cut tree hits house - Google Search

I would have hated to be the one who cut that tree down.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 29, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Folks, I'm not trying to start any political anything in here, but hot damn, it's hard not to laugh at EVERYONE on mornings like this!



We all know what you mean Sixfoot regardless of what political flavor any of us are here.  But thanks for understanding why we keep politics out of the Coffee Shop.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 29, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



My browsers sometimes lets me copy those photos and the USMB software allows me to just paste them without entering them as a jpg or whatever.






And yeah, whoever cut that tree will have some splaining to do.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 29, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Well, here it is, 3:15 am, and I'm as wide awake as a hoot owl.  Wonder what the problem is?  Could it be the four cups of coffee I had today?  Maybe the two Pepsi Colas?  Think the iced tea may have been involved?  I might have to rethink what I drink during the day a bit more carefully.  However, under no circumstances will I quit drinking coffee.  Life is not worth living if there is no coffee involved in daily activities.  None of that decaf stuff either.  Drinking decaf is like kissing your sister.



Some of us are up at all hours though its usually Dajjal and Gracie and Kat who most often can't sleep.  But thank goodness you aren't giving up Coffee.  A morning without coffee is just not a good prospect at all.

I take 2 Tylenol PM or extra strength acetaminophen PM plus a Naproxen at bedtime these days.  (The Naproxen is for my frozen shoulder syndrome that still sometimes gives me fits.)  And that knocks me out pretty well for several hours.  I usually do wake up when the sleep aid wears off in four or five hours, but generally can get back to sleep.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 29, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> My afternoon involves dropping three trees without hitting other trees or a house.  The Birch is touching the roof of the house.  The others need to go specific spots or bad things happen.  Talking within three feet one way or the other.  The area doesn't lend itself to a bucket truck or any heavier equipment.  Hoping brains and some brawn applied at the right time win the day.



I would trust you with tree felling Save.  I bet you are as good as this guy.  This still amazes me.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 29, 2016)

...well...he broke the deck...


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 29, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> ...well...he broke the deck...



I don't think that homeowner minds.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 29, 2016)

This is the second time in the last month I've mentally jumped ahead a day, thought it was Sunday........  Which way did he go, which way did he go?  Where's the little bunny rabbit I saw yesterday morning?  I'm gonna love him and hug him and name him George.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 29, 2016)

TMC has been airing all the old (hokey) horror movies, the Blob just came on.......  Yup, it's bad......


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 29, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> TMC has been airing all the old (hokey) horror movies, the Blob just came on.......  Yup, it's bad......



Sooooo bad I think I'll skip it.  I want a full report though.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 29, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > TMC has been airing all the old (hokey) horror movies, the Blob just came on.......  Yup, it's bad......
> ...


The wife watched it, I saw it eons ago and didn't care to watch it again.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 29, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I'm with you.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 29, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> TMC has been airing all the old (hokey) horror movies, the Blob just came on.......  Yup, it's bad......




I watched the old silent ones they had on for the last week.
I love Lon Chaney.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 29, 2016)

I'm watching the ones on Free Form channel.
Right now Dark Shadows is on - The one with Jonny Depp.
I never saw it till now. I was to hooked on the soap opera in the sixties. I really liked that Barnabas. 
This 2012 one is very funny at times, but I still like the original soap.
What can I say other than jeez, young teenageer. 

Well gotta go and start to get ready for the VFW Halloween party this evening.
I'm going as a spider queen, long blonde wig past my butt and black dress with lace spider webs and black velvet stilettos that I'm sure my feet will regreat by tomorrow. Good thing we have a Jacuzzi tub. 

Hubby is going as a Zombie. He has that Zombie walk and hunch down perfect. His costume looks great.
Tell you all more on Monday who Won 1st price this year.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 29, 2016)

Tree closest to the house and a second one that I had to fell parallel to the house both down safely and cut up into proper size pieces.  The last one leans toward the  neighbor's house, but a cable and wedge should provide enough support to drop where I want it.  That job was pushed back to next weekend.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 29, 2016)

peach174 said:


> I'm watching the ones on Free Form channel.
> Right now Dark Shadows is on - The one with Jonny Depp.
> I never saw it till now. I was to hooked on the soap opera in the sixties. I really liked that Barnabas.
> This 2012 one is very funny at times, but I still like the original soap.
> ...



From your description, it should be you two.  Have a great time.  And I want a full report.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 29, 2016)

OldLady said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Eagles do indeed feed in groups, they are actually scavengers.  I have also seen ravens drive the eagles off of a "feeder".  I thought it would be a more efficient use of things that would otherwise be wasted.  And, it was cheap entertainment for the cats.  All of them were perched in the upstairs windows, chittering like they do when they see a sparrow.  It was challenging not to let them out to find out just what they were challenging.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 29, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> By the way, those biscuits I made are the best I've ever made, the lightest and most flaky, the only two things I did different was not use a mix (like Bisquick or Pioneer Brand) and instead of shortening I used lard.  Researching lard gives some mixed heath results but in most scientific studies it appears to be better for us than using shortening and lard is cheaper.


My experience: the _only_ way to get a light, flaky pie crust is to use lard.  I made a batch of biscuits using coconut oil this past week.  Other than the taste, they did turn out pretty good.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 29, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Eagles would not bother wit typical bird feeders, Foxy.  But toss an animal carcass into your yard and you'd see some action...


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 29, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



I'm sure you're right.  I'm also sure I'm going to trust your expertise in the matter and won't be doing that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 29, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, those biscuits I made are the best I've ever made, the lightest and most flaky, the only two things I did different was not use a mix (like Bisquick or Pioneer Brand) and instead of shortening I used lard.  Researching lard gives some mixed heath results but in most scientific studies it appears to be better for us than using shortening and lard is cheaper.
> ...



They didn't taste good?  I have found coconut oil adds much taste to food but then I haven't used it in baking either.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 29, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> View attachment 95660
> 
> The person on the vigil list named Harper.


So grown up!  Have I been posting here that long?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 29, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I didn't say they tasted bad, they were different, though.  I've been using coconut oil for lots of things, so I'm used to it, but my SIL was curious.  I've baked with it, fried with it, and made mayonnaise with coconut oil, among other things.  All were quite tasty, just different when one is not accustomed.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 29, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> My afternoon involves dropping three trees without hitting other trees or a house.  The Birch is touching the roof of the house.  The others need to go specific spots or bad things happen.  Talking within three feet one way or the other.  The area doesn't lend itself to a bucket truck or any heavier equipment.  Hoping brains and some brawn applied at the right time win the day.


We've been clearing trees around the cabin and outbuildings all this summer.  We use cables and wedges to direct their fall.  Since we found Ho-zilla, removing the stumps has been less of a chore, too.  And, we just shovel a load of topsoil into the resulting craters to fill them back up.  Now, we have to figure out what to do with all those stumps and roots.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 29, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


There are times when I am pleased that my partner started his professional life cutting timber in CA, AK, and ID.  He's damned good at it, too.  My job has been to work the chain saw and render his efforts into stove-sized chunks since he's on the injured list since March.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 29, 2016)

OK, I've hogged the CS long enough for this afternoon.  Gotta go get some stuff done before pumpkin time.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 29, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > My afternoon involves dropping three trees without hitting other trees or a house.  The Birch is touching the roof of the house.  The others need to go specific spots or bad things happen.  Talking within three feet one way or the other.  The area doesn't lend itself to a bucket truck or any heavier equipment.  Hoping brains and some brawn applied at the right time win the day.
> ...



They don't make good firewood?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 29, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


We cut the stumps as short as we can, but roots aren't the best firewood.  Most likely, we'll burn the "slash" after sufficient snow cover is available to prevent fire spreading.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 29, 2016)

I decided to get an early start on Thanksgiving this year so.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 30, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

Wondering where Mr. and Mrs. Gracie are tonight.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Imperius,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition,
Mrs. O and SFC Ollie,
Kat's mom and her sister,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,


And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.

Fourth of July Canyon hiking trail near Albuquerque NM.  (People come for miles around to see the wild red maples when they are in their best color.)


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 30, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


When I lived and worked in sunny Sarasota, Florida, one of my projects was at a municipal landfill.  That's environmental engineering for 'town dump'.

My part of the project was to accurately map the landfill.  Later, my maps and drawings were used to design and install a cap that would lock in place, then gather and extract methane gas.  That gas then provided the power for an industrial park.

Every day the landfill was covered with seagulls.  It was a dump and it was just a few miles from the Gulf of Mexico.

The gulls spent the majority of their time gleaning the trash for food.  Until one of the pair of eagles nesting nearby wanted to stretch their wings.  These eagles would swoop down out of the sun as if they were Spitfires closing in on Messerschmidts.  The gulls would fly off the dump as if you opened the zipper on a very tight fitting gray and white sweater.  They just peeled away from the flight path of the eagles.

Those gulls knew who could be there to feast and those who might be feasted upon.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 30, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> My afternoon involves dropping three trees without hitting other trees or a house.  The Birch is touching the roof of the house.  The others need to go specific spots or bad things happen.  Talking within three feet one way or the other.  The area doesn't lend itself to a bucket truck or any heavier equipment.  Hoping brains and some brawn applied at the right time win the day.



If you lived closer, I would recommend my son.  You should see some of the trees he takes down.  He's pretty good if I do say so myself.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 30, 2016)

Watching the Redskins play the Bengals in London.  Not happy with the score.  The Cubs aren't playing good either.  Maybe I'll go back to bed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 30, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Watching the Redskins play the Bengals in London.  Not happy with the score.  The Cubs aren't playing good either.  Maybe I'll go back to bed.



The London game must have been a wild one though - ended in a 27 to 27 tie.  I was disappointed that the Cubs lost 1 to nothing though--it was sort of a boring game.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> Wondering where Mr. and Mrs. Gracie are tonight.
> 
> ...



That's what it looks like around here!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 30, 2016)

Good morning all.  I've been super lazy and stayed in bed a long time just watching TV and dozing off and on.  Must have needed that because I feel great now.  I might even decide to do something useful, but I'll figure that out after a cup of coffee or three.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 30, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...



I bet.  I have always wanted to take one of those New England cruises that included fall foliage.  Did you get any of that snowfall that was on our news?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



No, but it was chilly.  It's actually like 50 degrees today though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 30, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I'm jealous.  That is what our late October temps are supposed to be but we're stuck in the mid to high 70's.  And folks in the lower mid west will be in the 80's today.  It isn't supposed to be that way.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



You wouldn't be jealous at all if you knew what we are in for every single winter.  Freezing cold temps, piles of snow, wind, blizzards, shoveling.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 30, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



There was a time I would have LOVED that.  But these days I do prefer our milder winters.  But I do want some winter and I'm wondering if we're going to have one this year.  Or even some of our usual wonderful fall weather for that matter.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Winter is awful around here.  It's really cold and really windy all the time.  I'm dreading it.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 30, 2016)

It's actually 65 degrees here right now, Foxfyre.  It's actually been a very mild October.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 30, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 95660
> ...



She is four now.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 30, 2016)

Too dark to get landscape jobs worked on in the morning before regular work or in the evening either.  That leaves the weekends.  This morning was rainy.  I have soooo much to get done for folks before the ground freezes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 31, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

Wondering where Mr. and Mrs. Gracie are tonight.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Imperius,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition,
Mrs. O and SFC Ollie,
Kat's mom and her sister,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,


And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 31, 2016)

Let's see if I can post a short video from the Halloween party last night. We had some great costumes. I even found myself captivated by a witch, but no one was as awesome as the 9 foot man. He actually came in in the afternoon to check our ceilings before putting on the costume. /


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 31, 2016)

Then there was the aging US Marshall. I was actually toting twin Colt 1873 revolvers in the gun belt you can see. I'll try to find a shot that included one or both.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 31, 2016)

Everybody be careful today and don't let the spooks get you.  I'm going to spend the day hiding under the bed so I'll be safe.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 31, 2016)

One more delivered vehicle to make bonus this month...


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 31, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Let's see if I can post a short video from the Halloween party last night. We had some great costumes. I even found myself captivated by a witch, but no one was as awesome as the 9 foot man. He actually came in in the afternoon to check our ceilings before putting on the costume. /



How fun Ernie.  Docs must really be a special place.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 31, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Then there was the aging US Marshall. I was actually toting twin Colt 1873 revolvers in the gun belt you can see. I'll try to find a shot that included one or both.View attachment 96023



How fun.  And you look wonderful Ernie.  :Were those revolvers loaded?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 31, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Everybody be careful today and don't let the spooks get you.  I'm going to spend the day hiding under the bed so I'll be safe.



I wish I could do that too BBD, but Hombre loves Halloween and loves the trick or treaters. . . as long as I do my share answering the door.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 31, 2016)

And there was happy dance at the Foxfyre house.  Cubs won.  Cowboys won.

And today:


----------



## peach174 (Oct 31, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Let's see if I can post a short video from the Halloween party last night. We had some great costumes. I even found myself captivated by a witch, but no one was as awesome as the 9 foot man. He actually came in in the afternoon to check our ceilings before putting on the costume. /




It looks like you all had as much fun as our crowd had.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 31, 2016)

From ghoulies and ghosties / And long-leggedy beasties / _And things that go bump in the night,_ / Good Lord, deliver us!

Or so says the poet.  Tonight from 6:00 to 7:30, the beasties will prowl the neighborhood.  All things are ready here, even if they do go bump in the night.  The grounds around Pimplebutt are manicured, the Reese Cups are out of their packages and fill a large stainless steel bowl, the Halloween glow sticks are ready to be cracked and glowing.  Daisy is oblivious to the impending visitors, but once the door bell rings, she will, no doubt, be in her element, believing all these kids are coming to see her.

I noticed Saturday at the supermarket the Halloween candy displays are already down and the Christmas candy displays are up.  I think there's a finite amount of candy and it just gets recycled from jack 'o lantern shapes to snowman shapes to heart shapes to bunny shapes.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 31, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Then there was the aging US Marshall. I was actually toting twin Colt 1873 revolvers in the gun belt you can see. I'll try to find a shot that included one or both.View attachment 96023
> ...


We all (including the cash register) had a great time, and other than a few spilled drinks, no real drama. It is extremely rare for a bar around here to be filled to capacity and not have a fight or 2. Security washed glasses and restocked the beer coolers and spun some records when the band was on break.
The mop did come out a few times and the cream colored tile floor looked like someone puked up a dozen Hershey bars, but we escaped drama. I left after cleaning up the food and kitchen, the bar staff left at 6:00 once the bar and dishes were done and security was there til 7:30 after changing the water in the mop bucket 5 times.
No, the Colts were not loaded. They were frequently exposed and in a crowded room, to much of a temptation for someone looking for trouble. There was a 3rd weapon, however, a small .38 revolver that only I knew about and there were the 12 rounds for the .45s in my coat pocket.
We are an extremely low drama place and the odds of needing a weapon in there are extremely small, BUT I was awfully glad I had it one night. In nearly 50 years of carrying a weapon, I had never drawn on anyone until about a year ago. Damned glad I didn't need to fire!


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 31, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Let's see if I can post a short video from the Halloween party last night. We had some great costumes. I even found myself captivated by a witch, but no one was as awesome as the 9 foot man. He actually came in in the afternoon to check our ceilings before putting on the costume. /
> ...


I had a blast, other than a slight case of dish pan hands.


----------



## OldLady (Oct 31, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Your leaves don't turn?  They do fall off, though, right?  Wonder why they don't turn color. Maybe it's the type of trees where you are?  Not all of ours turn bright colors, either.  It depends on the tree.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 31, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Then there was the aging US Marshall. I was actually toting twin Colt 1873 revolvers in the gun belt you can see. I'll try to find a shot that included one or both.View attachment 96023




So glad to see you have put some pounds back on. 
The last one I saw you looked like a skeleton. 

You look good Ernie and I'm happy to hear about the witch, but don't let her put a spell on you. Says the one who was labeled one herself at 2 and a half years old. 
Jeez ! All because I had a few of the farm animals wrapped around my little finger.  Heck I don't know why the turkey decided to adopt me as one of his chicks to protect.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 31, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Here in Albuquerque we have an amazing variety of trees and these do turn all the glorious colors of autumn, but they are landscape trees and therefore not growing wild in forest like settings.  The wild trees, except for the occasional stands of wild oak and wild red maple, most of the deciduous trees grow along the bosque--mostly cottonwood--the most common deciduous trees in New Mexico are cottonwood, birch, and aspen--all of which turn golden in the fall.  There isn't anything prettier than a large cottonwood tree in full brilliant shimmering gold though, and the aspens are often in large stands that turn a whole mountainside golden.

The largest varieties of wild trees in New Mexico are pine, pinon, fir, and juniper that of course are green year round all being of the evergreen category.  And the scraggly mesquite along our eastern border are much to look at any time of year.

To the get full range of brilliant fall colors, you folks in the upper midwest/great lakes states and northeast enjoy the full range of fall colors.

Autumn in New Mexico is more like this:


----------



## peach174 (Oct 31, 2016)

We had a blast at our party.

Our pot luck dinner was from 5:00 to 7:00.
The food as usual was great, some brought in venison and havalina dishes. Yummy deserts dishes also.
We had a live band from 7:00 to 12:00. They were great, played Rock, Folk, and country.
Then when the band was on breaks we had karaoke.
The guy that sounds just like Louis Armstrong who sang What a wonderful World sang again, at many requests. It still seems funny to hear a black man's voice comming out of  gringo's face. 
They finally talked me into singing, but only after my 3rd margarita.

The couple who one 1st prize, was a couple in their 80's who looked just like that famous farm couple called American Gothic.
http://www.artic.edu/aic/collections/citi/images/standard/WebLarge/WebImg_000256/190741_3056034.jpg
She did a great job on their makeup and hair. They both have grey hair and he is not bald. She should have been a professional make up artist. Who knows, maybe she was for all we know. I do know that they did professional ball room dance competitions in the 1960's and 70's. They still look amazing on the dance floor.

Hubby and I got 4th place and won a very beautiful handmade southwest designed quilt, graceiously donated by one of our quilt making ladies. It has Hopi Indian pottery and saguaro cactus.

We were both grateful that we have that new walk in tub. Hubby soaked his whole body with all of the jet massages on for about 20 min.. I did the foot only, I was surprised that my feet did not hurt as much as I had intisapaited, being I haven't worn 4 inch stilettos in years.

I am not posting pics or vids like Ernie, because we have a handful of semi famous retired people who are members and they want it to stay that way. 

2nd prize was a guy who had an amazing alien mask, we all are still guessing who he really is.


----------



## OldLady (Oct 31, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


That's really beautiful.  Do you folks have hackmatacks?  The first Fall I was in Maine, I thought the firs had gotten diseased when they all turned yellow.  They must be the missing link between evergreens and deciduous trees.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 31, 2016)

Looks like what we called Tamarack pine in Connecticut.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 31, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Then there was the aging US Marshall. I was actually toting twin Colt 1873 revolvers in the gun belt you can see. I'll try to find a shot that included one or both.View attachment 96023



1873 colts, were they percussion revolvers?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 31, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



We don't really have that much fir so I can't say.  I've never noticed that phenomenon.  The predominate evergreens at higher elevation are mostly pinon and pine, and at the lower elevations mostly juniper.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 31, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I bet! Looks like a good size crowed.
Was everyone dressed up?
Only about a third of our crowd did.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 31, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> Wondering where Mr. and Mrs. Gracie are tonight.
> 
> ...


An update on my partner's status.  The surgery on his leg went OK, but not well.  He'll need additional surgery with no guarantee that things will improve.  He's going to physical therapy weekly.  At 65, he's eligible for SS, and they have offered him re-training for a more suitable occupation.  I doubt he'll be able to climb ladders, crawl around under airplanes, etc, again.  I think he's looking at SS disability at this stage.  Guy's limping around with a crutch and the pain is pretty intense after moderate movement.  He soldiers on as best he can, hiding his pain and limitation as best he can.  He can't fool me, though.
Damned, I hope shit like this never happens to me!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 31, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Years ago, a friend of mine got a (much coveted) permit to visit an eagle viewing site in Alaska.  She was an amateur photographer and was excited about the potential.  Her most potent photos featured an eagle attacking and eating a gull, while the gull was still alive!
How, or what, does one map at a landfill?  I've seen the methane caps and there's a building that has plumbing for the methane emissions.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 31, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I had a friend who lived in upstate NY and I lived south of DC.  The drive up to visit was a journey through Fall at certain times of the year..


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 31, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


We call those tamaracks.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 31, 2016)

OMG!  This will be the second year I remember where we had no snow for Holloween!  It's been over freezing the past few days with only a little rain initially.  I'm not complaining, but the black ice is deadly.  I actually watched someone roll over at least three times before coming to rest in the median this morning.  Of course, I could not just drive by but there was another commuter, a fireman, who had already contacted emergency personnel...


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 31, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> OMG!  This will be the second year I remember where we had no snow for Holloween!  It's been over freezing the past few days with only a little rain initially.  I'm not complaining, but the black ice is deadly.  I actually watched someone roll over at least three times before coming to rest in the median this morning.  Of course, I could not just drive by but there was another commuter, a fireman, who had already contacted emergency personnel...



It's been in the 40s here at night, and I'm cold already!    I am so dreading the cold and the snow.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 31, 2016)

Happy Halloween everybody!   

Witches, ghosts and goblins, 
all dressed up for Halloween.
If you're on the squeamish side, 
it's enough to make you scream.
I'm not one for scary things, I've
always been that way. If any of
them, came to my door, I'd keep
them, at bay. I have an aversion, 
for those, who dress like this. 
They'd scare me half to death.
Now, when I see, anyone dressed
like a witch, a ghost or a goblin, I
have to hold, my breath! 

Audrey Heller


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 31, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Sarasota is billiard table flat.  A bump down there could be described as "Mount Nosmo". 

I used good old survey technique first laying out and measuring a control system that ringed the dump.  Then I measured the height of the mound.  We established a benchmark.  That's a point with a known elevation.  We ran vertical control over the mound, checking back in to the benchmark.  That keeps out height measurements precise.

When you put the horizontal data (the control lines ringing the dump) together with the vertical data (the change in elevation of the dump) we could accurately assemble a contour map of the site and then design the right size cap.

After that, the engineering of all the piping was given to me so I could determine where it all went and if it would actually fit.

I know that environmental engineering sound like all bright lights and glamor.  But I've worked in dumps, in sewers, in pits that contained leaking underground storage tanks, seeking out asbestos containing building materials, lead-based paint, leaking electrical transformers and hazardous waste sites.

Through it all, I've miraculously maintained my health.

My family business is a print shop.  My Great Grandfather started it in 1921, just a few years after he got off the boat from Dundee, Scotland.  My baby brother (who celebrated his 56th birthday in July) owns and operates the shop today.  Pop ran the Linotype machine.  It's been obsolete since the Eisenhower administration, but the week Pop retired in 1997, they dismantled it and shipped it off for scrap.

The Linotype took an ingot of lead, melted it down and then injected that molten lead into type face molds a line at a time.  If everything didn't 'line up' right, a stream of molten lead could squirt out of the machine.  Pop caught that lead on his trousers.  From the knee to the cuff, Pop's gabardines would sport little flecks of lead.

Pop would come home to a tumultuous greeting from my brother and me! We would hug him around his legs (because we weren't yet tall enough to reach any higher) he would roll around the living room floor and rough house with us.  On laundry day, Mom would wash all our clothes together.  She would iron his trousers and keep that hot iron over the flecks of lead to soften them and pick them away with her finger nails.

Then I grew up, went to The Ohio State University and earned a degree in environmental engineering.  During my matriculation there, I learned how hazardous lead exposure is, particuarly to growing children.  The most deleterious effect is one on the central nervous system and its ability to perform complex cognitive tasks.  It basically wipes IQ points from your brain.

"Pop" I bravely proclaimed "All that lead you brought home dumbed me down!  I could have been born daVinci or Einstein!  But now I have to use what brain cells I have left that weren't destroyed by Linotype lead!"

Pop looked over the top of his spectacles and dryly said "You give yourself too much credit."


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 31, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...



We'll keep him on the list and hope the prognosis is better than it appears.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 31, 2016)

I've come out from under the bed.  It took me nearly all day to realize that I'm not scared of no stinking ghosts or goblins.  Besides that, I had to use the potty.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 31, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > OMG!  This will be the second year I remember where we had no snow for Holloween!  It's been over freezing the past few days with only a little rain initially.  I'm not complaining, but the black ice is deadly.  I actually watched someone roll over at least three times before coming to rest in the median this morning.  Of course, I could not just drive by but there was another commuter, a fireman, who had already contacted emergency personnel...
> ...


It's been high 30s and 40s here, too.  Pretty unusual, actually.  No complaints here, though!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 31, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Two separate tales there, Nosmo.  The first is pretty informative, the second...clarifying in a different way.   Thanks for both!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 31, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Both the partner and I have a propensity for making lemonade of lemons.  Thank you and I still hope for the best outcome for his difficulty.  Handicapped is not a word in his vocabulary.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 31, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Then there was the aging US Marshall. I was actually toting twin Colt 1873 revolvers in the gun belt you can see. I'll try to find a shot that included one or both.View attachment 96023
> ...


Cartridge... Among the first center fire cartridge revolvers, They fire the .45 Long Colt round that carries considerably more punch than the .45 ACP cartridge designed for the Colt 1911 semi automatic. The .45 LC when loaded for an 1873 has a bit more punch than the.44 bulldog, but less that a ,44 magnum. (used to carry one of those beasts) The cartridge can be loaded as potently as a .44 magnum, but it's not a good idea to fire that round through a revolver designed in 1873.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 31, 2016)

Fall is my favorite time of the yr, its the only season that never disappoints. I pity the fool who has never seen a full on fall color rush. Past peak now but still some some late bloomers around....
Of some concern is the eight inches of extra precip so far this yr.....Heading into winter with the lakes, rivers, and duckie ponds they put in all over full to the brim with water seeping up from lowlands in farmers fields. Mother in Laws neighbors house had their basement flood month ago from overflowing pond....we get the snow predicted prolly going to be lots of water with no place to go....


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 1, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Maybe half... This was our 3rd Halloween and people in Foley have learned that we are THE place for All Hallows Evening. 3 of our 5 highest grossing nights have been our halloween parties with Saturday night being #2 on that list. The other 2 have been my birthday party in July and my partner's party in September of this year. It;s a bit exhausting for an aging gun fighter like me, but I so thoroughly enjoy what I do!
Halloween is a month long event for us. We start decorating October first. We call it the 30 Days of Halloween. (think about the 12 Days of Christmas) We need a song, don'tchathink? Cobwebs, spooky stuff hanging from the ceiling on fishing line that can be dropped on folks from 3 different stations and a 3 foot diameter spider that looks scary just sitting there, but if you touch it, it will jump up about 3 feet and scream at you with its creepy red eyes flashing.
Our lighting consists of reproduction Edison bulbs in mason jars that hang from the ceiling over the 3 sided bar and along the walls. There are 30 40 watt lights on 2 big dimmers. Those lights are changed out one per day to UV bulbs. We have 2 quart mason jars painted in day-glow green and orange with ghosts or jack o lanterns for tip jars that glow eerily, and dry ice and water in cauldrons steaming and bubbling away.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 1, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




That's awesome !


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 1, 2016)

Yes, going to the potty is awesome!


----------



## Gracie (Nov 1, 2016)

Alive.  Learning how to use Obama phone.  Will go to library tmorrro and fill u all in.  Has not been pleasant.  In old neighbors TV right now,  Meg asleep. He is falling apart.  Karma boot well.  I am treating to do this all myself so far.  Don't  no if I can.  Will keep trying.   Have stories for you guys though. Some funny... Some scary.  Can't  sleep... So  tried phone and surprised I got onlinBaBaBaBattry low and this thing confusing.  Just enters to let yummy know we are hanging in there best we can,  and I miss and lover you.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 1, 2016)

Well, I hope u can make  sense of that mess up ythere.


----------



## Kat (Nov 1, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Alive.  Learning how to use Obama phone.  Will go to library tmorrro and fill u all in.  Has not been pleasant.  In old neighbors TV right now,  Meg asleep. He is falling apart.  Karma boot well.  I am treating to do this all myself so far.  Don't  no if I can.  Will keep trying.   Have stories for you guys though. Some funny... Some scary.  Can't  sleep... So  tried phone and surprised I got onlinBaBaBaBattry low and this thing confusing.  Just enters to let yummy know we are hanging in there best we can,  and I miss and lover you.





I have worried and worried about you and the mister! So good to hear! Miss you!!! ♥♥♥


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 1, 2016)

Gracie is back to the ocean and out of what felt like prison.  The rest will steadily improve.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 1, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Well, I hope u can make  sense of that mess up ythere.



The Obama phone has improved your communication skills.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 1, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Alive.  Learning how to use Obama phone.  Will go to library tmorrro and fill u all in.  Has not been pleasant.  In old neighbors TV right now,  Meg asleep. He is falling apart.  Karma boot well.  I am treating to do this all myself so far.  Don't  no if I can.  Will keep trying.   Have stories for you guys though. Some funny... Some scary.  Can't  sleep... So  tried phone and surprised I got onlinBaBaBaBattry low and this thing confusing.  Just enters to let yummy know we are hanging in there best we can,  and I miss and lover you.



Good to hear that you are okay.  Can't wait for funny stories!


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 1, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Well, I hope u can make  sense of that mess up ythere.


Hooked on phonics........


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 1, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Yup, no modern made rounds fired out of original 1873s and some of the reproductions state "black powder loads only" though most of the cartridge reproductions are built to fire modern loads.  
Same with muskets, the originals have relatively thin barrel walls, the new ones must meet modern safety requirements and are almost a pound heavier due to the added barrel wall thickness.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 1, 2016)

Manonthestreet said:


> Fall is my favorite time of the yr, its the only season that never disappoints. I pity the fool who has never seen a full on fall color rush. Past peak now but still some some late bloomers around....
> Of some concern is the eight inches of extra precip so far this yr.....Heading into winter with the lakes, rivers, and duckie ponds they put in all over full to the brim with water seeping up from lowlands in farmers fields. Mother in Laws neighbors house had their basement flood month ago from overflowing pond....we get the snow predicted prolly going to be lots of water with no place to go....


Our "fall" hasn't hit yet and when it does everything goes from greenish brown shades to brown shades.......


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 1, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Fall is my favorite time of the yr, its the only season that never disappoints. I pity the fool who has never seen a full on fall color rush. Past peak now but still some some late bloomers around....
> ...



I can be out there with some green paint.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 1, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Alive.  Learning how to use Obama phone.  Will go to library tmorrro and fill u all in.  Has not been pleasant.  In old neighbors TV right now,  Meg asleep. He is falling apart.  Karma boot well.  I am treating to do this all myself so far.  Don't  no if I can.  Will keep trying.   Have stories for you guys though. Some funny... Some scary.  Can't  sleep... So  tried phone and surprised I got onlinBaBaBaBattry low and this thing confusing.  Just enters to let yummy know we are hanging in there best we can,  and I miss and lover you.



We've all been wondering.  Will look forward to further updates when you are able.  We love you too.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 1, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...


Colorado's nickname is Colorful Colorado, saw a bumper sticker years ago that added "all 247 shades of brown", shoulda bought it, it applies down here even moreso.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 1, 2016)

This tablet keeps wanting to spell it's own words, I type hull and it changes to pull. I type in won and it spells one ! grrrr.....


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 1, 2016)

peach174 said:


> This tablet keeps wanting to spell it's own words, I type hull and it changes to pull. I type in won and it spells one ! grrrr.....



Wonder how pool party would come out?


----------



## peach174 (Nov 1, 2016)

I do like that I can listen to my list of music while on the message board.
Everything has it's pros and cons I guess.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 1, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > This tablet keeps wanting to spell it's own words, I type hull and it changes to pull. I type in won and it spells one ! grrrr.....
> ...




Ooooo...... not willing to even try that experment. 
As I'm listening to Roseanna


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 1, 2016)

peach174 said:


> This tablet keeps wanting to spell it's own words, I type hull and it changes to pull. I type in won and it spells one ! grrrr.....


Turn off auto-correct.........


----------



## peach174 (Nov 1, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > This tablet keeps wanting to spell it's own words, I type hull and it changes to pull. I type in won and it spells one ! grrrr.....
> ...



I did not know you could do that with the kindle.
Do I find that in settings?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 1, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Kindle Fire: Enable/Disable Auto-Correction & Capitalization


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 1, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



If I did that I would probably come across as illiterate in everything I post.    Auto correct is a royal pain and it does cause me to type a lot of stuff I have to go back and correct, but I wouldn't dare turn it off.  

Sometimes the auto correct is funny and sometimes it can be disastrous:


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 1, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


I hav kno ned for atocorect as mi speling iz impecibl.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 1, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Thanks Ringel, you are our tech Prince !!!!!
I really haven't gone into how to use this thing fully yet.
Been to busy downloading books,reading them as fast as I can plus making a music list.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 1, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...




I'm serious, I have bought 21 books since Sept. 6th and I'm reading book 21 right now, soon to download book 22. Each book has about 300 to 400 pages.
I'm addicted to books.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 1, 2016)

How many days until Spring?  Let's skip winter and go right back into Spring.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 1, 2016)

peach174 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Me too.  And because Amazon.com e-books are so affordable, most of us can afford as many as we are able to read.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 1, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> How many days until Spring?  Let's skip winter and go right back into Spring.



Spring in New Mexico is usually unpleasantly windy.  Fall is my favorite season here.  So I say let's keep that.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 1, 2016)

I was going for pool party to foolhardy.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 1, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> I was going for pool party to foolhardy.




Yes and it was very funny.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 1, 2016)

As depressed as I am..I guffawed reading what came out of that damn phone last night. LOL!
I am at the library, doing the CL thing and placing ads begging for a roof, but I can't stay. Time is almost up. Dayum I miss my pc!!! Hell, I miss a KITCHEN! And a real terlet...and a real shower and tub. And tv!!! OMG...I will never take those things for granted again.

Anyway....will be back when I can..probably with more gobbledegoop from that damn cell phone, lol. Be forewarned!


Hugs hugs hugs, DAYUM I miss you guys and hanging out!

More hugs


----------



## peach174 (Nov 1, 2016)

Gracie said:


> As depressed as I am..I guffawed reading what came out of that damn phone last night. LOL!
> I am at the library, doing the CL thing and placing ads begging for a roof, but I can't stay. Time is almost up. Dayum I miss my pc!!! Hell, I miss a KITCHEN! And a real terlet...and a real shower and tub. And tv!!! OMG...I will never take those things for granted again.
> 
> Anyway....will be back when I can..probably with more gobbledegoop from that damn cell phone, lol. Be forewarned!
> ...




We all miss you too dear lady !


----------



## peach174 (Nov 1, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...




I've been reading several military special ops books of the guys and their units.
Also Si Fi special ops forces. I love them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 1, 2016)

Gracie said:


> As depressed as I am..I guffawed reading what came out of that damn phone last night. LOL!
> I am at the library, doing the CL thing and placing ads begging for a roof, but I can't stay. Time is almost up. Dayum I miss my pc!!! Hell, I miss a KITCHEN! And a real terlet...and a real shower and tub. And tv!!! OMG...I will never take those things for granted again.
> 
> Anyway....will be back when I can..probably with more gobbledegoop from that damn cell phone, lol. Be forewarned!
> ...



Hugs back at you Gracie.  We're pulling for you here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 1, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Lately I have been reading some old books that I dearly loved decades ago--_Airport, Giant, So Big, Hotel, The Good Earth.  _ One of my favorite all time movies is "Out of Africa" and this past year I down loaded her book by the same name.  Not a really riveting book or especially well done, but I was fascinated to find a lot of explanations for things that were shown but never explained in the movie, and also whole sections in the book that were quoted verbatim in the movie.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 1, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Mine are reproductions made to 1873 drawings. The modern steel allows modern loads, but P+P rounds will likely tear them up.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 1, 2016)

peach174 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



You can get out-of-copyright books for free.  This site has a bunch : Project Gutenberg

If you enjoy older books, some of them real classics, you can find many of them there.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 1, 2016)

Gracie said:


> As depressed as I am..I guffawed reading what came out of that damn phone last night. LOL!
> I am at the library, doing the CL thing and placing ads begging for a roof, but I can't stay. Time is almost up. Dayum I miss my pc!!! Hell, I miss a KITCHEN! And a real terlet...and a real shower and tub. And tv!!! OMG...I will never take those things for granted again.
> 
> Anyway....will be back when I can..probably with more gobbledegoop from that damn cell phone, lol. Be forewarned!
> ...



Mugs, bugs and rugs?  What?


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 1, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Try John Ringo.  He writes a lot of military sci-fi.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 1, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Yes his books are good, I've read some of his series.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 1, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



You could also try David Weber.  Ringo and Weber wrote the Empire of Man series together, that was a fun read.  Weber is usually more focused on larger scale fighting than Ringo, but I prefer Weber as a writer.

Both of them have published a bunch of books through Baen.  They have a section of their website with free books as well.  Free Library - Categories


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 1, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Alive.  Learning how to use Obama phone.  Will go to library tmorrro and fill u all in.  Has not been pleasant.  In old neighbors TV right now,  Meg asleep. He is falling apart.  Karma boot well.  I am treating to do this all myself so far.  Don't  no if I can.  Will keep trying.   Have stories for you guys though. Some funny... Some scary.  Can't  sleep... So  tried phone and surprised I got onlinBaBaBaBattry low and this thing confusing.  Just enters to let yummy know we are hanging in there best we can,  and I miss and lover you.


You OK, Gracie?  No, really...OK?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 1, 2016)

Gracie said:


> As depressed as I am..I guffawed reading what came out of that damn phone last night. LOL!
> I am at the library, doing the CL thing and placing ads begging for a roof, but I can't stay. Time is almost up. Dayum I miss my pc!!! Hell, I miss a KITCHEN! And a real terlet...and a real shower and tub. And tv!!! OMG...I will never take those things for granted again.
> 
> Anyway....will be back when I can..probably with more gobbledegoop from that damn cell phone, lol. Be forewarned!
> ...


Hugs backatcha, Gracie!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 1, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

Wondering where Mr. and Mrs. Gracie are tonight.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Imperius,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition,
Mrs. O and SFC Ollie,
Kat's mom and her sister,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, and all the others who we miss and hope to return.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 2, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Thank you for the link. I will check it out.
I like the ones set in the furture with genetically altered space warriors, like inhanced night vision, able to tap into main computers on space stations.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 2, 2016)

Dear ones, I am sorry to report that SFC Ollie 's beloved Mary passed away at 8 this morning.  It needed to happen but still so sad.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 2, 2016)

Our condolences Ollie!!
RIP Dear Mary.


----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)

I am so heartbroken for him. Ollie was a wonderful husband to her.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 2, 2016)

Condolences to Ollie.  Hopefully he can think of the good life they had together more than her passing.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 2, 2016)

So sorry for your loss, Ollie.


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 2, 2016)

Gracie said:


> As depressed as I am..I guffawed reading what came out of that damn phone last night. LOL!
> I am at the library, doing the CL thing and placing ads begging for a roof, but I can't stay. Time is almost up. Dayum I miss my pc!!! Hell, I miss a KITCHEN! And a real terlet...and a real shower and tub. And tv!!! OMG...I will never take those things for granted again.
> 
> Anyway....will be back when I can..probably with more gobbledegoop from that damn cell phone, lol. Be forewarned!
> ...



Miss you also Ms Gracie... Pretty fiercely. No one to keep me honest here anymore..


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 2, 2016)

Sherry said:


> So sorry for your loss, Ollie.



Come back to us Ollie when things are calmer. So sorry about your loss.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 2, 2016)

Condolences to Ollie and Family.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 2, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > As depressed as I am..I guffawed reading what came out of that damn phone last night. LOL!
> ...


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 2, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Yeppers.  Us mice need a good cat to keep us on our toes!!!  Gracie always smacks me around just enough to come to my senses !!!


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 2, 2016)

I'm so sorry to learn of SFC Ollie's lose.  He is a grand gentleman and will surely miss his wife and companion.  I was lucky enough to actually meet Ollie in real life as we live about thirty five miles away from one another.  He spoke of Mary with great affection.  God rest her soul and give our friend Ollie the resilience to carry on in her absence.


----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > As depressed as I am..I guffawed reading what came out of that damn phone last night. LOL!
> ...




Hey.....I thought I was doing that now! 


Seriously though, Ollie is doing pretty well...all things considered.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 2, 2016)

Back in the black and white days of the Eisenhower administration, when television stations broadcast twelve hours a day and newspaper circulation was at its height, there were no supermarkets here in my hometown.  Instead there were neighborhood groceries.  Every neighborhood had a few of them.  A green grocer selling fresh vegetables and fruits and, at Christmas, nuts and candies.  A butcher shop where ground beef was just a few cents a pound and veal chops might cost you fifty cents a pound.  And a dry goods store where you could buy
the Tenderleaf tea balls Fred Allen told you about on the radio, Lucky Strike cigarettes like Jack Benny told you about.  LSMFT,  Lucky Strike means fine tobacco.  Even the Johnson's Wax sold by Fibber Magee and Molly.

If you knew about the little neighborhood stores, you knew the proprietor and if Mom gave you a dollar to 'run down and buy a can of Ajax', he wouldn't tempt you into spending the change on a box of Good 'n Plenty.  He also knew when pay day rolled around and if this order goes on the tab.

I mention these old neighborhood institutions because one of the buildings housing my neighborhood grocer was torn down today.  I drove by as the crew exposed the skeleton of the two story corner building.  Store on the street level, apartment on the second floor.  I stopped and watched for a while.  Then I saw the screen door that once adorned the front door of the store.  Lo and behold, it still had the tin Chesterfield Kings bracket that served as a place to push the door open.  How many times had my little hand pushed that sign?  How many Clark Bars and Bun Bars were in my hands on the way out?

I had my first can of Coca Cola there.  Until that day, Coke was purchased by the glass bottle from the vending machine inside.  That machine kept the sofa cold by circulating chilled water around the bottles as they hung from a serpentine rack.  A dime released the lock and you slid your bottle around that rack until 'Click' and the bottle of pop was in your hand.  What a unique experience it was to pull the tab on a steel can!  The pull tab was discarded on the sidewalk to pose a threat to the kids without shoes on a hot summer day.

When I was born there were 48 stars on the flag, nothing had been flung high enough to go into earth orbit, TV signals were teased out of the air by means of rabbit ears, sometimes wrapped in tin foil, and you didn't push a shopping buggy around in a well lighted store with wide aisles and abundant selections.  And there was a tab you could tell Mr. Gibson Mom said to put the cost of the can of Ajax on.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 2, 2016)

Heart's out, and the happiest, most positive vibes I can push out Ollie's way.  So tragic when one loses their life companion.  Bless you Ollie, and good journey to Mary's soul.


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 2, 2016)

Kat said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Shhhh..  Gracie will be mad..      When he's receptive to the idea -- we might have to all go over to "his place" and hang out..


----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...





LOL She knows I am holding down the fort until she returns. I miss her too!!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 2, 2016)

Sorry to hear the bad news.  Best wishes to Mr. Ollie and his family.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 3, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

Wondering where Mr. and Mrs. Gracie are tonight and I know all our hearts are with SFC Ollie and his family.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Imperius,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition,
Kat's mom and her sister,
SFC Ollie and his family in the loss of his Mary,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, and all others who need to find their way back.


----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> Wondering where Mr. and Mrs. Gracie are tonight and I know all our hearts are with SFC Ollie and his family.
> 
> ...





Love that pic!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 3, 2016)

Kat said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



I'm kind of worried about her.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 3, 2016)

So sorry for the loss of your dear wife, Ollie.  Thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 3, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I'm kind of worried about her.



Gracie has tons of street smarts, still hoping a kinder and gentler life arrives soon.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 3, 2016)

Cubs win the World Series.  Everybody in Illinois has gone nuts!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 3, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Cubs win the World Series.  Everybody in Illinois has gone nuts!



We were hoping they would go nuts in a good way.  There were a lot of us in New Mexico who were cheering too even though our eyes were glazing over because they took so long to do it.  But we were hearing from friends and family in Kentucky, California, Texas, Oklahoma, Arizona, Washington DC and Kansas via phone call, e-mail, and Facebook who were also thrilled.  The Cubs have a lot of fans now.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 3, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Cubs win the World Series.  Everybody in Illinois has gone nuts!


With all the partying going on in Chicago I'm nervous.......  What if the O'leary's cow has a great, great grand cow living there.......  And is victory dancing in the barn........


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 3, 2016)

It's in the upper 60s, overcast and breezy.......  I'm wearing sweats......  What a difference a year makes......


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## peach174 (Nov 3, 2016)

Hubby got his new boy toy today. His new trike.
He is out ridinging around as we speak with a big grin on his face. 
Getting a feel for how it handles he says.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 3, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Hubby got his new boy toy today. His new trike.
> He is out ridinging around as we speak with a big grin on his face.
> Getting a feel for how it handles he says.


Good for him!!


----------



## Gracie (Nov 3, 2016)

Quick driveby....time is almost up at library pc.

So sorry Ollie,......I did a quick skim and that jumped out at me. Again...my sincere condolences. 

Yes, GW..I am ok. I think. About killed ourselves yesterday but doing better today, physical wise. Not so much mental wise.

Gotta go. Gonna pick a day out and spend my whole alloted hour filling yall in but can't right now.

Same o same o here.Still looking. Still trying. Haven't given up yet. Will keep on til I can't any more.

Anyway....love you guys. 

See you soon as I can.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 3, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Hubby got his new boy toy today. His new trike.
> ...






http://www.bobcatsmotorsports.com/v/vspfiles/photos/TRIKE PST150-11-2.jpg


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 3, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Looks like a Can-Am trike.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 3, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




It's an icebear scooter trike.
Like a 2 wheel scooter. We had to sell that one because his legs kept giving away whenever he had to stop.
Now he has the trike and has alot of leg movement while he rides.
He is really happy and excited to just feel the wind in his face once again. He was really missing his Harley.

Although your suggestion would be better for building up his leg muscles.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 3, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Tell him to buy a Harley decal and put it on his trike......


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 3, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

Wondering where Mr. and Mrs. Gracie are tonight and I know all our hearts of those who know him are with SFC Ollie and his family.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Imperius,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition,
Kat's mom and her sister,
SFC Ollie and his family in the loss of his Mary,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, and all others who need to find their way back.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 3, 2016)

SFC Ollie , God Bless you Ollie


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 4, 2016)

Good morning everybody.  I'm up earlier than usual doing some spot house cleaning and making other preparations for house guests arriving this afternoon.

I would like to register a complaint.  I think we have enough new high tech inventions now and I wish the inventors would turn their attention to something a bit more generally practical.

I want a house that once you clean it it stays clean.  A self cleaning house.  Self cleaning dishes.  Self cleaning appliances.  Is that too much to ask?


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 4, 2016)

You can ask all you want...


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 4, 2016)

Foxy, there is an app you can download that will keep your house clean.  Goggle it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 4, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Foxy, there is an app you can download that will keep your house clean.  Goggle it.



LOL.  I'll think about BBD.  I'll think about it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 4, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> You can ask all you want...



But I want somebody to take me seriously, dammit.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 4, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > You can ask all you want...
> ...



What makes you think we don't?


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 4, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  I'm up earlier than usual doing some spot house cleaning and making other preparations for house guests arriving this afternoon.
> 
> I would like to register a complaint.  I think we have enough new high tech inventions now and I wish the inventors would turn their attention to something a bit more generally practical.
> 
> I want a house that once you clean it it stays clean.  A self cleaning house.  Self cleaning dishes.  Self cleaning appliances.  Is that too much to ask?



You mean you are not satisfied with Dyson hoovers. Now you can even get a computer controlled hair dryer from Dyson.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 4, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  I'm up earlier than usual doing some spot house cleaning and making other preparations for house guests arriving this afternoon.
> ...



I have two Hoover vacuum cleaners for carpeted areas and one hand held one that I can't remember what brand it is but it is great on our tile floors.  But I don't care what you use, you vacuum and it looks great.  And after awhile. . .okay a few days maybe. . .it doesn't look so great.  I need more stability in my life.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 4, 2016)

We have multiple fronts moving through, high humidity (for this area) and I have a killer sinus headache........


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 4, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> We have multiple fronts moving through, high humidity (for this area) and I have a killer sinus headache........



I recommend Sudafed sinus--it sure takes care of any sinus problems I might have.  You may have to sign for it at the pharmacy though--it isn't narcotic but it has an ingredient meth manufacturers use in theirs.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 4, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > We have multiple fronts moving through, high humidity (for this area) and I have a killer sinus headache........
> ...


Can't take Sudafed (or any antihistamine), it aggravates my prostate issues making urination more difficult.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 4, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Bummer.  But maybe you could take just one or two--that's usually all that's needed to allieve sinus symptoms.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 4, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Nothing like having to choose between ease of peeing and ease of breathing.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 4, 2016)

We went for a ride on the trike, down to Tombstone today. Had a blast going the backway route.
Hubby is very happy with his early Chistmas present. 
He was sick with a very long 5 month bout of MS from March to middle of August which puts him in a negatve attitude. I am thankful that the long ones like that are rare. Most last a few days to a few weeks. I like seeing him happy and smiling again.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 4, 2016)

I bought my first Christmas gift of the season today.  Every year for the past thirty five years I've given my brother and who ever he was married to at the time, a Lenox porcelain snowflake ornament.  This will be the 36th.  He managed to keep all the ornaments intact and out of the clutches of his previous two wives.

I wonder what his collection is worth now?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 4, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Pee...or breathe...tough decision.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 4, 2016)

I visited Animal Control today, hoping to find another fur-fam companion.  There were two dogs, both too large, and one barked incessantly.  There were a half dozen cats, and I felt bad for all of them.  I guess I'll try the Sunday adoption clinic again.  I do miss my Uschi!


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 4, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> I visited Animal Control today, hoping to find another fur-fam companion.  There were two dogs, both too large, and one barked incessantly.  There were a half dozen cats, and I felt bad for all of them.  I guess I'll try the Sunday adoption clinic again.  I do miss my Uschi!


Go down to Florida or Louisiana and get yourself about an eighteen inch alligator, cut off his tail and paint him yellow. He will be a loyal, fearless dog and won't bark much.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 4, 2016)

Daughters boyfriend graduated from Marine boot camp San Diego today. Wife flew out with her earlier in the week to attend. Dropped his rifle once, they didnt like that. Sunday she is 18.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 4, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Breathing isn't a problem, it was the acute sinus headache, peeing on the other hand I've had multiple past problems with.  Trust me, you don't want to experience that difficulty.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 4, 2016)

Had a huge t-storm move through a couple of hours ago, we got lots of rain and some pea sized hail.  Just found out that central El Paso (just a couple of miles south of us) received an inch of hail shutting down sections of I 10 including on and off ramps.  Had two tornado cones south east on either side of the border but thankfully the tornadoes didn't fully form.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 5, 2016)

Its November the fifth again, that's firework night in Britain. I usually get a nice view of several firework party's out of my window which overlooks the town.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 5, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Its November the fifth again, that's firework night in Britain. I usually get a nice view of several firework party's out of my window which overlooks the town.



Am I remembering right that for you Brits this is Guy Fawkes Day?  Did I spell that right?   Trying to remember the history, something about a foiled assassination plot on King James or something like that.  Anyhow, it is just a fun time for you guys, especially when it falls on a weekend.  So happy day whether or not I got the history right.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 5, 2016)

Morning all!

Happy Bonfire Night Dajjal!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 5, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Its November the fifth again, that's firework night in Britain. I usually get a nice view of several firework party's out of my window which overlooks the town.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 5, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Its November the fifth again, that's firework night in Britain. I usually get a nice view of several firework party's out of my window which overlooks the town.
> ...



The plan was to blow up the houses of parliament with barrels of gunpowder. But he got caught..

I saw a couple of good displays tonight, with fireworks fired from mortars, they must have cost a lot of money.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 5, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Its November the fifth again, that's firework night in Britain. I usually get a nice view of several firework party's out of my window which overlooks the town.


OK, I'll risk showing my ignorance...why fireworks night on the 5th of Nov?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 5, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Its November the fifth again, that's firework night in Britain. I usually get a nice view of several firework party's out of my window which overlooks the town.
> ...


Nevermind...I should have read ahead.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 5, 2016)

Just finished up our stew leftover from last night.  It's always better the second day.  A little while ago we got one of Ringel's thunderstorms I think--they didn't give us the severe thunderstorm alert until the very last minute and then we got slammed with heavy rain and nickle size hail and lots of it--the ground was white--some hasn't melted yet.  Apparently some parts of the city got half dollar size hail--that would do some serious damage.  All quiet now though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 6, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

Wondering where Mr. and Mrs. Gracie are tonight and I know all our hearts of those who know him are with SFC Ollie and his family as they said their final goodbyes today.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Imperius,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition,
Kat's mom and her sister,
SFC Ollie and his family in the loss of his Mary,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, and all others who need to find their way back.


----------



## Kat (Nov 6, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> Wondering where Mr. and Mrs. Gracie are tonight and I know all our hearts of those who know him are with SFC Ollie and his family as they said their final goodbyes today.
> 
> ...





I know that song! ♥♥


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 6, 2016)

Good morning all.  Overcast and really chilly this morning--some of last night's hail is still banked against the house and hasn't melted.  Our evergreens took some damage but nothing really serious, but little branches from our neighbor's tall trees behind our back wall are all over our back yard.

Our house guests over nighted south of us in Socorro last night and will probably make another visit to the Bosque del Apache for more photos of the birds, especially the cranes, that winter there. and we expect them back here tonight.  Have been setting clocks back all morning.  Otherwise a fairly normal Sunday at the Foxfyre household.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 6, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  Overcast and really chilly this morning--some of last night's hail is still banked against the house and hasn't melted.  Our evergreens took some damage but nothing really serious, but little branches from our neighbor's tall trees behind our back wall are all over our back yard.
> 
> Our house guests over nighted south of us in Socorro last night and will probably make another visit to the Bosque del Apache for more photos of the birds, especially the cranes, that winter there. and we expect them back here tonight.  Have been setting clocks back all morning.  Otherwise a fairly normal Sunday at the Foxfyre household.


Thanks for the fall back reminder, I forgot...... 
Glad you didn't get much damage, watched the doppler last night and saw you all were getting nailed.
It's cool and sunny here.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 6, 2016)

Pavlov had his dogs, I have my pigeons.......  Ever time I go out back they flock down around me waiting to be fed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 6, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all.  Overcast and really chilly this morning--some of last night's hail is still banked against the house and hasn't melted.  Our evergreens took some damage but nothing really serious, but little branches from our neighbor's tall trees behind our back wall are all over our back yard.
> ...



Don't know yet the extent of the damage.  Our back yard is literally covered with leaves and branches from the neighboring trees--a real mess out there.  It knocked some evergreen foliage and all the berries off the juniper out front and mangled our yews and pinon trees a bit but not seriously.  But getting reports now of larger hail--up to quarter size--in other parts of the city and that could do some more serious damage.  But we're okay.  The sun is beginning to emerge now.  I wonder if it's over.  I can do without the hail but the rain has been welcome.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 6, 2016)

Last night I made a roast pork shoulder, messed up with the temp and it turned out the juiciest roast pork I've ever had.  Put it in the oven at 425 degrees and after twenty minutes was supposed to turn it down to 325 degrees for 4 hours, I accidentally set it down to 225 degrees.  Didn't discover my mistake for three hours, set the oven at 325 and cooked it an extra hour, 5 hours and 20 minutes total, when I pulled it out the internal temp was supposed to be 180, mine was at 170 and it was done completely through.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 6, 2016)

Morning!

So nice to see a movement that you helped start clear back in 1970,  see it come true in your lifetime.  
Our little group of 5 ranging from 6 '  clear down to 4'11" in size. 
The Juniors behind us continued , kept that dream alive and here are the results today.  

Denver West High School 11-12 Girls Basketball Stats by Player


----------



## peach174 (Nov 6, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Pavlov had his dogs, I have my pigeons.......  Ever time I go out back they flock down around me waiting to be fed.




I have a baby lizard that's about in inch long that decided to adopt me as care giver.
Every night I take down the sugar water - (I don't want to feed the bats, too expensive)  , the little guy runs in house and hides all night long behind a tall can goods cupboard in the kitchen.
Then he comes out to get the sun through the  french door windows.
I open the door and he runs out. Been happening every day now since the cold weather temps at night for the last two weeks.

He has it made in the shade, warm all night long and freedom in the day.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 6, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Pavlov had his dogs, I have my pigeons.......  Ever time I go out back they flock down around me waiting to be fed.
> ...



So you think he's really aware?  That is sort of amazing isn't it that creatures that we don't think of as sentient beings actually are.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 6, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


When I'm in Ft Worth I made friends with a big old bullfrog. After sundown I bring a pie pan filled with water out to the patio and place it under my bench. A few minute later he comes hopping across the yard, crosses the patio and jumps into the pie pan. Then he stretches out and lays in the water for about an hour, hops out of the pan and back into the woods. Every night. I've been thinking of pouring about a half pint of vodka into the water. One happy bullfrog. Of course I won't do it.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 6, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Very few wild animal are, but even they have a few that seem a little more aware of things.
All of the rest run away as soon as there is any noise.
This one comes in bold as you please. sees me, does not run and just stands there with his head cauked, with one eye looking at me in the morning when he's sunning himself.
I walk around him on the floor and open the door and he boldly walks out the door not running.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 6, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


I have pictures of deer who come to graze about 20 feet from my patio. There are about 60 deer in my neighborhood and around 30 of them come in 3 different groups to my yard. We feed them corn, fruit and deer pellets. The old does and does with fawns come first, then the younger does and finally about 7 bucks. Each group has one or two who direct the order in which they eat and they get really physical with the younger line buckers. I'll find some of the pictures I have on discs.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 6, 2016)

I think all creatures can see auras and know that they won't be harmed somehow.
We know that they do exist because it has been scientfically documented.
I have had several trained guard dogs come up to me, wanting and loving scraches behind the ears, to the extreme anger by their owners throughout my lifetime. Yelling at me that I have ruined their dogs. They are trained not to go up like that until commanded.
Later on when they continue to still guard, I'm then called a witch. 

I call it a gift from God that I can have such amazing clicks with so many animals wild and tame alike.
It's been that way for me since I was two and ahalf years old.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




See- they know exactly who they can trust
All of the deer around Craig, Colo. move into the city limits during hunting season, because it's illegal to shoot within city limits.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 6, 2016)

Spent two hours deleaving my yard and the neighbors.  She pays better. 

I was careful not to move too fast.  Pretty sure I have bronchitis.  Hard to sleep the last two nights when your lungs want to cough heir way out of your chest.  My muscles hurt between my rib cage and tummy.  Also the coughing has given me a good headache.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 6, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Spent two hours deleaving my yard and the neighbors.  She pays better.
> 
> I was careful not to move too fast.  Pretty sure I have bronchitis.  Hard to sleep the last two nights when your lungs want to cough heir way out of your chest.  My muscles hurt between my rib cage and tummy.  Also the coughing has given me a good headache.



So sorry to hear that, big hugs and get better soon.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## saveliberty (Nov 6, 2016)

peach174 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Spent two hours deleaving my yard and the neighbors.  She pays better.
> ...



I really can't complain, no real sickness in three years.  It was a good run.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 6, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Pavlov had his dogs, I have my pigeons.......  Ever time I go out back they flock down around me waiting to be fed.


And I have a feral cat colony.  The beasts know the routine and when I show up with the milking bucket, they start showing up at the barn.  There were probably 10-12 of them by the time I finished up the milking and poured some into their bowl.  Furry buggers are getting bolder, too.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 6, 2016)

Well, here I am, sitting in our weekly motel room pretending to be human.  We do this once a week just to recharge our mental batteries.  Mr Grey is feeling the pressure more than I am,  I am sad to say. I worry about him a lot. He ismoving slower and slower. I fear it is going to be some time before we find our own place because nobody will rent to two people plus a dog. But edit have two places to park at night that are safe at least. Tomorrow he sees his doc and on Tue I see mine. We may have think up other plans though if Mr G gets worse, but I don't know what those plans will be. I am just about at the end of this adventure. It sucks. And we are both physically and mentally.  Anyway, I have to go now.  Phone battery almost dead


----------



## Coyote (Nov 6, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Well, here I am, sitting in our weekly motel room pretending to be human.  We do this once a week just to recharge our mental batteries.  Mr Grey is feeling the pressure more than I am,  I am sad to say. I worry about him a lot. He ismoving slower and slower. I fear it is going to be some time before we find our own place because nobody will rent to two people plus a dog. But edit have two places to park at night that are safe at least. Tomorrow he sees his doc and on Tue I see mine. We may have think up other plans though if Mr G gets worse, but I don't know what those plans will be. I am just about at the end of this adventure. It sucks. And we are both physically and mentally.  Anyway, I have to go now.  Phone battery almost dead



Thinking of you Gracie, and worried....


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 6, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Well, here I am, sitting in our weekly motel room pretending to be human.  We do this once a week just to recharge our mental batteries.  Mr Grey is feeling the pressure more than I am,  I am sad to say. I worry about him a lot. He ismoving slower and slower. I fear it is going to be some time before we find our own place because nobody will rent to two people plus a dog. But edit have two places to park at night that are safe at least. Tomorrow he sees his doc and on Tue I see mine. We may have think up other plans though if Mr G gets worse, but I don't know what those plans will be. I am just about at the end of this adventure. It sucks. And we are both physically and mentally.  Anyway, I have to go now.  Phone battery almost dead


I'm still sending the best, strongest, hope-things-get-better vibes your way, Gracie.  Anything I might be able to do to help out, let me know.  I've a fresh batch of smoked salmon


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 6, 2016)

Wheeze, wheeze, wheeze.   Hey look!   I am an accordion.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 6, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Spent two hours deleaving my yard and the neighbors.  She pays better.
> 
> I was careful not to move too fast.  Pretty sure I have bronchitis.  Hard to sleep the last two nights when your lungs want to cough heir way out of your chest.  My muscles hurt between my rib cage and tummy.  Also the coughing has given me a good headache.



And you haven't seen a doctor?  I would recommend that.  Feel better soon my friend.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 6, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Well, here I am, sitting in our weekly motel room pretending to be human.  We do this once a week just to recharge our mental batteries.  Mr Grey is feeling the pressure more than I am,  I am sad to say. I worry about him a lot. He ismoving slower and slower. I fear it is going to be some time before we find our own place because nobody will rent to two people plus a dog. But edit have two places to park at night that are safe at least. Tomorrow he sees his doc and on Tue I see mine. We may have think up other plans though if Mr G gets worse, but I don't know what those plans will be. I am just about at the end of this adventure. It sucks. And we are both physically and mentally.  Anyway, I have to go now.  Phone battery almost dead



Pulling so hard for you my friend and wish there was more I can do other than care. Surely there is a good solution we are all missing?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 6, 2016)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Imperius,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition,
Kat's mom and her sister,
SFC Ollie and his family in the loss of his Mary,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, and all others who need to find their way back.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## SixFoot (Nov 7, 2016)

Electrons are able to move from one relative position in spacetime to another, seemingly without traversing any physical space. This is currently explained by the particle-wave duality.

Once the math involving multidimensional space becomes more refined and accepted (inevitable), I suspect the new explanation will be the fact that these particles can move on more than just an XYZ axis.

If/when it is proven that electrons and other particles can move between higher dimensional planes (we'll need to discover first what's "inside" a particle), people will begin to realize that a silhouette of their body, in the form of pure energy, exists both "down" here and "up" there, simultaneously.






Good morning, people!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 7, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Electrons are able to move from one relative position in spacetime to another, seemingly without traversing any physical space. This is currently explained by the particle-wave duality.
> 
> Once the math involving multidimensional space becomes more refined and accepted (inevitable), I suspect the new explanation will be the fact that these particles can move on more than just an XYZ axis.
> 
> ...



Um, okay.        Actually that's really interesting and offers up all kinds of new ways of looking at things.  But there have long been theories of parallel universes, alternate dimensions, and all that, and I long ago decided that we mortals understand only the tiniest fraction of all there is to know.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 7, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Spent two hours deleaving my yard and the neighbors.  She pays better.
> ...



Seen a doctor?  No none have posted on FB this weekend.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 7, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Electrons are able to move from one relative position in spacetime to another, seemingly without traversing any physical space. This is currently explained by the particle-wave duality.
> ...


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 7, 2016)

Cats have been working on this for a long time.  That is why we always want on the other side of the door.


----------



## SixFoot (Nov 7, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Electrons are able to move from one relative position in spacetime to another, seemingly without traversing any physical space. This is currently explained by the particle-wave duality.
> ...



There have long been theories about parallels and the Omniverse, but only in modern times did science actually pave the way for this as scientific exploration as opposed to mere philosophical theorem.

The math in Quantum Theory and String Theory demand higher dimensions, rather than a deep thinker deciding it to be so.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 7, 2016)

Socks seems to be able to crossover most easily through clothes dryers.


----------



## SixFoot (Nov 7, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Socks seems to be able to crossover most easily through clothes dryers.



Only the left ones though. Probably has to do with the sub-atomic polarity.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 7, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



That's true.  But those of us who are not in a position to study the math in Quantum Theory and String Theory are left with mere logic, reason, imagination, and curiosity about possibilities to guide us.    And be intrigued about what you are teaching us about it.  

I hope Peach will forgive me for using her as an example, but she relates a special gift or power if you will that she has, and most either don't or have not developed, that allows her to communicate with and receive favorable response from creatures other than human.  I believe her.  Perhaps there are mathematical or other scientific explanations for it, but for myself, I accept on faith I  guess that such things exist.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 7, 2016)

Been reading this thread about your positive beliefs, and it reassures me I am not just crazy or on my own.
I have been getting ground down on a skeptics forum with everyone telling me my beliefs are delusional.
The forum is run by atheist and there are a lot of clever people there that know a lot more than me about everything. I guess its stupid of me to try and argue with them.


----------



## SixFoot (Nov 7, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Quantum Entanglement


----------



## SixFoot (Nov 7, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Been reading this thread about your positive beliefs, and it reassures me I am not just crazy or on my own.
> I have been getting ground down on a skeptics forum with everyone telling me my beliefs are delusional.
> The forum is run by atheist and there are a lot of clever people there that know a lot more than me about everything. I guess its stupid of me to try and argue with them.



If you're referring to me, that's the nicest thing anyone has said to me all Monday! If not... f*** it, lets have a beer anyway!


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 7, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Been reading this thread about your positive beliefs, and it reassures me I am not just crazy or on my own.
> I have been getting ground down on a skeptics forum with everyone telling me my beliefs are delusional.
> The forum is run by atheist and there are a lot of clever people there that know a lot more than me about everything. I guess its stupid of me to try and argue with them.


Don'tcha know, you can't argue with ideologues, you can only humor them.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 7, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Socks seems to be able to crossover most easily through clothes dryers.
> ...



I've have always believed that the dust bunnies under the bed eat them.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 7, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Cats have been working on this for a long time.  That is why we always want on the other side of the door.


I thought (at least with my cats) it's to either get in the sun drenched areas or get out of the sun drenched areas depending on what time of year it is.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 7, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


You do realize the most dust is comprised of shed human skin cells.......  Check behind your couch, there could be a naked man hiding there.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 7, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



He won't be at least wearing the left sock?


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 7, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



When you have psoriasis that's more true than usual.  

*goes back to fashioning extra suit of skin*


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 7, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Been reading this thread about your positive beliefs, and it reassures me I am not just crazy or on my own.
> ...



I have been reading there are some scientists like Roger Penrose, now saying we might survive death of the body. But their theories are too complex for me to keep up, as its about quantum physics.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 7, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Been reading this thread about your positive beliefs, and it reassures me I am not just crazy or on my own.
> ...



Yes, you are one of the people I have been reading.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 7, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Okay, not completely naked.......


----------



## SixFoot (Nov 7, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Don't ever let anyone tell you that science and spirituality/religion cannot coexist. You are not crazy, but they _are_ usually angry.

Just remember to be patient when attempting to share your spiritual breakthroughs with people, because not everyone is equally self-aware of the true Existence surrounding them.

I often catch flak from both the atheists _and_ the Christians when I start sharing my belief that Science and Religion are saying the exact same things while people bicker and whine over the semantics dividing the two.

If God created the Universe, surely He created the Laws of Physics while he was at it, right? That kind of stuff.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 7, 2016)

Tomorrow is election day.  After you wake up and have your coffee and corn flakes, get dressed and go to the polls and vote.  Vote for the candidate of your choice.  It's the right thing to do.  There are places in the world that do not afford you the freedom to vote.  Thankfully, we live in a country that voting is a right.  Do the right thing.  Go to the polls and support the candidate of your choice.

Now, back to our regular programing.

That is all.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (Nov 7, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Tomorrow is election day.  After you wake up and have your coffee and corn flakes, get dressed and go to the polls and vote.  Vote for the candidate of your choice.  It's the right thing to do.  There are places in the world that do not afford you the freedom to vote.  Thankfully, we live in a country that voting is a right.  Do the right thing.  Go to the polls and support the candidate of your choice.
> 
> Now, back to our regular programing.
> 
> That is all.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 7, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



Thanks, I am having a bit of a struggle at the moment. I was diagnosed with schizophrenia in 1969 and was on heavy drugs for several years. But I fought my way off the medication and had spiritual healing. This enabled me to study and work as an engineer. But a few years ago I realized I was self medicating with alcohol and destroying my brain. I agreed to go back on a new drug called abilify and it stabilised me. I have not had a drink now for three years, and three weeks ago I stopped the medication because I was tired of not feeling anything.
However all I have felt for the last week since the drug wore off is stress. I also have a nervous cough and breathing allergy's that the drug cures me of.
But I am not going back on the drug for the time being as I am hoping I will be able to re establish spiritual feelings that I used to have without medication. In any case it takes two weeks for the drugs to take effect so there is no point taking it for now. I am going to carry on without the drug to see what happens.

I used to feel spiritual presences sometimes and feelings of psychic comfort. I could also feel it when I was given spiritual healing. I could feel the atmosphere in old churches and stuff like that. But the drug stopped those feelings and I want them back. So I am trying to work through the stress and self doubt.


----------



## SixFoot (Nov 7, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



If I may be so bold as to offer up an alternative (I've suffered depression all my life and don't know why, but I do).

_"Abilify is a unique pharmacological animal.  Like other atypical antipsychotics, it binds to several different neurotransmitter receptors; this “signature” theoretically accounts for its therapeutic efficacy and side effect profile.  But unlike others in its class, *it doesn’t blockdopamine* (specifically, dopamine D2) *or serotonin* (specifically, 5-HT1A) receptors.  Rather, it’s a partial agonist at those receptors.  It can activate those receptors, but not to the full biological effect.  *In lay terms, then, it can both enhance dopamine and serotonin signaling where those transmitters are deficient, and inhibit signaling where they’re in excess.*"_
How Abilify Works, And Why It Matters

L-Phenylalanine - Dopamine
Acetyl-L-Carnitine - Noradrenaline and Serotonin
L-Theanine with Inositol (Vitamin B8) - Dopamine and GABA

These are the all-natural counterparts to the popular SSRI prescriptions, and I take them daily, because our hormone levels are just as important as our cholesterol levels. Our brains require these amino acids in order to properly produce vital hormones for our neurotransmitters.

Most people do not get these essential nutrients in their daily diet, just as most Americans are deficient in Magnesium (which is responsible for over 300 chemical reactions in your body, including synaptic functions, so it's vital to have this as well!). Fun fact: magnesium deficiencies cause people to have salty food cravings. 

I also supplement with highly concentrated DHA and EPA omega-3's, as the highest concentration of said fatty acids occurs in the space between the brain and the skull.

Finally, I take Ester-Creatine; not for working out, but for that vital ATP function that each and every one of our cells require.

Topped off with a multivitamin, and I've been feeling markedly better since I started this experiment back in August (these are all nootropics to help me with college).

I would say talk to your doctor about this first, but doctors don't tend to entertain the idea of simply giving your body what's missing in the first place. Just remember, that for every drug, there was a natural enzyme/chemical/plant that it was derived from.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 7, 2016)

This is a thing:

V.I.Poo | Trap Nasty Smells in the Bowl with Air Wick's Toilet Perfume


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 7, 2016)

Ugh, my main monitor just died.  I've been having trouble with it lately, it would take a long time to work after I booted up the PC, or it would take a long time to come back on after it was turned off after inactivity, sometimes I would have to unplug it and plug it back in to get it to work.  Now it just isn't working at all.

I was planning on buying myself a new TV, but I guess I'm getting a new monitor.  I hate not being able to use both PCs at once.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 7, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ugh, my main monitor just died.  I've been having trouble with it lately, it would take a long time to work after I booted up the PC, or it would take a long time to come back on after it was turned off after inactivity, sometimes I would have to unplug it and plug it back in to get it to work.  Now it just isn't working at all.
> 
> I was planning on buying myself a new TV, but I guess I'm getting a new monitor.  I hate not being able to use both PCs at once.



The monitor is on again.  I don't trust it to stay that way, though, so I'm looking on Amazon at new ones.  Hopefully this one will work for the next few weeks at least until I get a new one.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 7, 2016)

Pour a cup of coffee into that monitor.  It'll perk right up!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 7, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



Okay, this is really REALLY interesting to me and I love discussing it. . .BUT. . .here in the Coffee Shop we have Christians of all flavors, Jews, Buddhists, at least one Muslim, Atheists, and the areligious/agnostic group and while those posting today can do religious theory/theology with no problem, it is a problem for some.  So we leave religion, except in the most very general terms, for discussion elsewhere. 

Thanks for understanding guys.   It is a fascinating topic though.  Hope you'll take it to the religious forum or where it can be fully discussed.  If you do that, please let me know.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 7, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Well shoot.  You probably haven't had occasion to stay in a Holiday Inn Express either.  But seriously Save, just in case you have something that needs an antibiotic, if this persists, please do see a doctor.  I think I speak for all of us that we've all grown rather fond of you.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 7, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Well shoot.  You probably haven't had occasion to stay in a Holiday Inn Express either.  But seriously Save, just in case you have something that needs an antibiotic, if this persists, please do see a doctor.  I think I speak for all of us that we've all grown rather fond of you.



There is something floating around here like what I have, so I'll give it a bit longer.  Feeling more awake today and about half the coughing.  Tonight is the big test.  I need some good sleep.

I did put my left knee back together once for $7 at a pharmacy and raised three kids, so I am not unfamiliar.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 7, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Socks seems to be able to crossover most easily through clothes dryers.
> ...


You can tell the difference?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 7, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...


uUuuummm......yuck!


----------



## peach174 (Nov 8, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...




I also would be interested to join that discussion.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 8, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




I'm sorry, I did not explain that very well, but that is what others has said about me with having a gift or power (witch), my gift from god as I said earlier was in my opinion, my ability to learn their comunications.
I simply put it down to being the only child in a sea of adults and no other children to play with.
I observerd the way all of those farm animals were comunicating with each other through body and eye movements.
In other words I learned how to comunicate with them with a low soothing voice,  each different species body language and eye contact.
They were my only playmates from two and half until I was almost 6 years old.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 8, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...


You are probably more in touch with natural processes than most.  So many people look at animals, and plants, and see amusing critters.  All things considered, people are basically animals and most often follow instinctive, inborn, and socially dictated actions when responding to others.  I do not consider my ability to respond and understand other creatures as anything special, though.  I do have a distinct affinity to animals.  As a farmer, I am much better at animal husbandry than plant propagation.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 8, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Yes maybe, but it sure cripled me socially as a child for a while.
I left my grandparents farm and was put into a school class of 29 other kids, within a week. It was a shock and I was lost as to how to interact with them for awhile.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 8, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Generally I look at plants and animal and think potential food source.........


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 8, 2016)

Just got back home from voting.  I have done my civic duty.  Don't forget to go vote today.  Be a patriot.  Vote for whoever you think is best to be the head of our country for the next 4 years.  Then come back home and pour yourself a cup of coffee and be proud of yourself for doing the right thing!


----------



## SixFoot (Nov 8, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Depends on how much I've had to smoke. lol


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 8, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Just got back home from voting.  I have done my civic duty.  Don't forget to go vote today.  Be a patriot.  Vote for whoever you think is best to be the head of our country for the next 4 years.  Then come back home and pour yourself a cup of coffee and be proud of yourself for doing the right thing!



Thank you.   And agree BBD though this year I think it is a lot tougher for most which is about as political as I will ever get in the Coffee Shop.    Hombre and I early voted.  Will be up late probably watching the returns for local offices and the national.  New Mexico is usually one of the last states to manage to get the vote counted.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 8, 2016)

peach174 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



But what you described is something I have observed in others.  I do very well with almost all animals--large and small, but what you are describing is indeed a special gift.   I can relate to social awkwardness as a child too though I did have a limited amount of playmates as a preschooler.  But placed in a classroom full of kids, I always felt a bit like the outsider; like I didn't quite belong there.  I did eventually overcome that as a teenager.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 8, 2016)

peach174 , have you seen the newest mostly unanimated Disney movie "Cinderella"?  It quickly became among my favorites--so much feels like being inside one of your favorite childhood fairy tales--it stayed mostly true to the story while adding a grown up story line.  But Ella or as her stepsisters called her, Cinderella, had a gift with animals and your story of your interactions with them made me immediately think of that.  I wonder if it is sort of the same thing?


----------



## peach174 (Nov 8, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 , have you seen the newest mostly unanimated Disney movie "Cinderella"?  It quickly became among my favorites--so much feels like being inside one of your favorite childhood fairy tales--it stayed mostly true to the story while adding a grown up story line.  But Ella or as her stepsisters called her, Cinderella, had a gift with animals and your story of your interactions with them made me immediately think of that.  I wonder if it is sort of the same thing?




No not even close.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 8, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Just got back home from voting.  I have done my civic duty.  Don't forget to go vote today.  Be a patriot.  Vote for whoever you think is best to be the head of our country for the next 4 years.  Then come back home and pour yourself a cup of coffee and be proud of yourself for doing the right thing!


Hate to tell you this but you were supposed to follow the arrows.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 8, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



And I believe every medicine also contains a form of poison for us; i.e. the benefits often outweigh the negative but there is almost always a negative.  For that reason I try to do things as holistically as I can and for a woman my age I take very little medicine.  The only prescriptions I take are omeprazole (Prilosec) for acid reflux and ferrous sulfate (iron supplement) to correct a low iron condition that has persisted since major surgery a little over a year ago.  Both are available OTC of course, but as a prescription I only have a small co-pay to get them.   Add a multi vitamin/mineral supplement and a little added magnesium--I get night foot cramps without it--I'm good to go.

I think you are smart to figure out and correct any imbalances in your own system naturally too.  I am convinced our society is so over medicated that it can't possibly be really good for us.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 8, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 , have you seen the newest mostly unanimated Disney movie "Cinderella"?  It quickly became among my favorites--so much feels like being inside one of your favorite childhood fairy tales--it stayed mostly true to the story while adding a grown up story line.  But Ella or as her stepsisters called her, Cinderella, had a gift with animals and your story of your interactions with them made me immediately think of that.  I wonder if it is sort of the same thing?
> ...



Oh well darn.  I so much want to be a believer in some of the things in the movies.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 8, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...




Most who see it in action say they can't believe what they just witnessed.
It needs to be seen to be explained better. People who see it say "I saw that but what just happened."
I can't explain other than when I connect with them, I feel like my aura reaches out between me and the animals aura and we commucate.
Thus as most unual things in this world are labeled with women who don't fit  in with their different talents and are called Witches.


----------



## SixFoot (Nov 8, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Yep, though it is a mere summary, it took many hours of researching and weighing pro/cons, understanding which supplements might conflict with others, what dosage I should personally be taking, based on my weight and metabolism, and most importantly, the quality of the product I'm ingesting.

I don't want anyone to think I'm just throwing out suggestions just to be the one talking. The American public has a very real deficiency in most of the completely natural vitamins and nutrients I now take. My overall health is about the same as it was a couple months ago when I started taking these, but my brain activity has taken leaps and bounds getting back to the levels it once operated on.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 8, 2016)

My husband and I have been taking Pevagen and it has improved our memories.
Hubby has MS and it is destroying his short term memory, but since taking the extra strength, he is remembering certain words again that he was forgetting,rembering to take his pills without me reminding him and his Dr. appointments.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 8, 2016)

Okay, I voted for everyone...


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 8, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I prefer a different term than 'witches' for such phenomena.  I don't see a lot of witchy qualities in you.


----------



## SixFoot (Nov 8, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Okay, I voted for everyone...



Had to write myself in on a lot of spots there. Doesn't seem like much of an election when only one person's name is listed.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 8, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I voted for everyone...
> ...



I couldn't write myself in for dog catcher, I would look too biased.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 8, 2016)

peach174 said:


> My husband and I have been taking Pevagen and it has improved our memories.
> Hubby has MS and it is destroying his short term memory, but since taking the extra strength, he is remembering certain words again that he was forgetting,rembering to take his pills without me reminding him and his Dr. appointments.



Whatever works.  Is it prescribed for you or do you get it OTC?


----------



## peach174 (Nov 8, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Then there was the aging US Marshall. I was actually toting twin Colt 1873 revolvers in the gun belt you can see. I'll try to find a shot that included one or both.View attachment 96023




Hey Ernie!
I found the photo from 4 years ago at another VFW Halloween party.
Hubby went as US Marshall Dracula.  
I was a sexy pirate.
This is the same wig I wore at this last party along with my 4 inch stilettos that make me 5'6".


----------



## peach174 (Nov 8, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > My husband and I have been taking Pevagen and it has improved our memories.
> ...



OTC. It's made from jellyfish.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 8, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Yes, I know what it is.  Was just curious whether the medical profession was prescribing it.  Doctors often don't really seem to have a lot of knowledge about nutrition.  Our friend Dana on the vigil list is an M.D. and she says they get almost nothing about good nutrition in medical school.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 8, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Medical schools are getting better at nutrition but most still only teach how to spell the word.......


----------



## peach174 (Nov 8, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Our General MD does. He gave us blood toxin tests and we are both on charchol tabs as well as vitiams that each of has that were low on.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 8, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Oh my doctor does that too and I suppose that's better than nothing.  That's why I'm taking ferrous sulfate for a mild iron deficiency--I'm not anemic because I cured that myself--but I don't want to have to eat a diet high enough in iron to get the low iron stored levels up to normal.  But I wish instead of prescribing pills, doctors could tell us much better how to live, how to cure things with nutrition.  I would like to see a healthier population instead of one in which so many chronic conditions are getting worse and so many are so medicated all that stuff has to be working against itself..


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 8, 2016)

This is Nosmo King reporting from Findlay, Ohio.  Findlay is in the northwest corner of my home state.  I live in the extreme eastern part of Ohio.  I might as well be on Mars.  The terrain here is flat as a billiard table.  Contrast that to my familiar topography that looks like an unmade bed.  They have a 'river' here that any schoolboy could leap across.  We have the beautiful Ohio.

I'm in a very pleasant hotel while Daisy the Mutt got co-opted by Mom so she is in the lap of luxury and getting all the attention.

There is, honest to God, a John Deere tractor dealership across the street from this hotel.  I know I'm in big agriculture country, but seeing a dealership that rivals the Chevy and Ford dealerships I'm more familiar with is a curious sight to see.

Bright and early tomorrow many things will be revealed.  Who will be our next President is just one among them.  I'm here to learn the new housing inspection protocols HUD in Washington will impose.  I fear they will be vastly more strict than the current protocols.  That means I'll likely lose 20% of the landlords now offering Section 8 units.

That's bad for both landlords and tenants.  It will be harder for tenants to find rental housing and too many landlords won't have qualifying properties to offer and be assured of a monthly rent check to help offset their maintenance costs and mortgages.

Let's see what Washington has to say...


----------



## Sherry (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm going to sleep like a baby tonight.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 9, 2016)

You guys talking about general MDs this morning.  My friend Mike is a general MD but he had to get a second job to make ends meet.  He says that there just aren't many sick generals these days.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 9, 2016)

Well good morning everybody.  If anybody else stayed up until all the election returns were in last night, you probably feel like I do today, but I sure slept in this morning.  Beautiful day in Albuquerque.  The sun is shining and some sort of birds are twittering outside my office window.  No serious plans for today but going out to dinner with friend Dana, Aunt Betty, and a shirttail cousin.  Probably need to do some routine housework but I'll give that some serious thought first.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 9, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Well good morning everybody.  If anybody else stayed up until all the election returns were in last night, you probably feel like I do today, but I sure slept in this morning.  Beautiful day in Albuquerque.  The sun is shining and some sort of birds are twittering outside my office window.  No serious plans for today but going out to dinner with friend Dana, Aunt Betty, and a shirttail cousin.  Probably need to do some routine housework but I'll give that some serious thought first.



I planned ahead and scheduled the day off work a month ago. We've just been hanging out today and looking forward to going out for Greek food tonight.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 9, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Well good morning everybody.  If anybody else stayed up until all the election returns were in last night, you probably feel like I do today, but I sure slept in this morning.  Beautiful day in Albuquerque.  The sun is shining and some sort of birds are twittering outside my office window.  No serious plans for today but going out to dinner with friend Dana, Aunt Betty, and a shirttail cousin.  Probably need to do some routine housework but I'll give that some serious thought first.


Well I did manage to pull the trash/recycle bins in from Tuesday morning's pick up.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 9, 2016)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Well good morning everybody.  If anybody else stayed up until all the election returns were in last night, you probably feel like I do today, but I sure slept in this morning.  Beautiful day in Albuquerque.  The sun is shining and some sort of birds are twittering outside my office window.  No serious plans for today but going out to dinner with friend Dana, Aunt Betty, and a shirttail cousin.  Probably need to do some routine housework but I'll give that some serious thought first.
> ...



The person who chose the restaurant for tonight chose Furrs Fresh Buffet - one of those places you pay when you go in, serve yourself, and eat your way out.  Not sure if they have anything in their cuisine that qualifies as Greek food though.  But we'll see.  I am kind of curious--Hombre and I sometimes go there when we're in the neighborhood anyway, but two of our party generally prefer more upscale, even fine dining, establishments.  Not sure what they'll think of Furrs.      But they picked it, not us, so we'll see.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 9, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I am so glad WQ is not a fan of buffets...I never felt that I got my money's worth. Although I have been to some with kick ass salad bars.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 9, 2016)

Oh, there was an election.  I thought that was an awfully long popularity contest.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 9, 2016)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Furrs is inexpensive enough that we generally get our money's worth.  Hombre more so than me, but hey.  I don't have to plan it or cook it and some of the food is quite acceptable--we know what is and what to pass up there.

I love to cook.  And sometimes it's really nice to know there will be a good meal and I didn't have to make it happen.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 9, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Well good morning everybody.  If anybody else stayed up until all the election returns were in last night, you probably feel like I do today, but I sure slept in this morning.  Beautiful day in Albuquerque.  The sun is shining and some sort of birds are twittering outside my office window.  No serious plans for today but going out to dinner with friend Dana, Aunt Betty, and a shirttail cousin.  Probably need to do some routine housework but I'll give that some serious thought first.



I'm usually a night person, but I didn't bother to stay up that late.  I just looked at the results when I got up this morning to get the little one ready for school.  

Her last soccer game of the season is this Saturday.  There's going to be a party afterwards at the home of one of the girls.  I don't know yet if she'll be doing another season after this; I mostly hope she does, because it's both good exercise and a good chance for her to socialize outside of school.  My employer does hate the driving involved, though, especially since she has to rush home after work.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 9, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Oh, there was an election.  I thought that was an awfully long popularity contest.



My daughter has described her concept of eternity as a sparrow flying back and forth between the Earth and moon, at normal sparrow flying speed of course.  And the time it takes for the sparrow's wing, as it makes its turn, brushing the surface of the moon, to reduce the moon to dust would be how long eternity is. . . .at least that was her concept of eternity before the 2016 Presidential election campaign.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 9, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, there was an election.  I thought that was an awfully long popularity contest.
> ...


The wife went to bed last night fretting over the election, this morning when she finally got up I told her;
Looks like Hillary came from behind.  She looked at me in horror till I said; And she still lost.........  
I know, I'm a stinker.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 9, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Okay, I can relate, but let's keep the party/personality preferences and/or ideologies out of it in the Coffee Shop, even referencing others okay?  As much as I love you, and I do in a platonic sort of way, if I let you get away with it, however inoccuously, then others are legitimately miffed if I jump on them.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 9, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Interesting, I wasn't making it political, no one side is better than the other, just a joke I played on the wife otherwise I wouldn't have posted it in the CS.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 9, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I know.  I got it.  And I laughed.  And believe me I am not criticizing you in any way.  But I also know how little it takes sometimes for some to get their nose out of joint if there is the slightest political inference even in a joke.  Just being extra cautious here I think.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 9, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Interesting, I wasn't making it political, no one side is better than the other, just a joke I played on the wife otherwise I wouldn't have posted it in the CS.



Should we put it to a vote?


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 9, 2016)

Foxfyre should probably kill us both Ringel.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 9, 2016)

Naw.  A few lashes with the wet noodle will do nicely I think.    And lord no, no more voting for awhile.  I still haven't recovered from yesterday's returns yet.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 9, 2016)

Last year at this time I was comfortable with night temps in the upper 50s.......  Right now I'm wearing sweats and a moleskin shirt over my t-shirt.  Well the over shirt has come off cause the wife has been going through book boxes over the last week, I'm the pack mule........


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 9, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Last year at this time I was comfortable with night temps in the upper 50s.......  Right now I'm wearing sweats and a moleskin shirt over my t-shirt.  Well the over shirt has come off cause the wife has been going through book boxes over the last week, I'm the pack mule........



I noticed that the three of us who weren't layed and pretty well bundled up were shivering in the restaurant tonight.  We definitely are not yet adjusted to the more normal fall temperatures we've been having.

Edit:  I just checked in to post the vigil list and saw this post and what autocorrect did to it.  Let's make that layered up there instead of layed.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 9, 2016)

I have in the past recommended the WOT (Web of Trust) extension for browsers.  If anyone did indeed add it then immediately disable or uninstall it from your browser extensions.  They were just caught selling user's search histories and not always making the data anonymous.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 10, 2016)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Imperius,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition,
Kat's mom and her sister,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, and all others who need to find their way back.

Seljalandsfoss Waterfall - Iceland.  I have always marveled at how green Iceland is and how icy Greenland is.





Kulusuk Greenland


----------



## Kat (Nov 10, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> ...





Love it!!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 10, 2016)

The rescue lady dropped off my "new" puppy today. Additional information:  she's a little over a year old, a pug-rat terrier mix.  She's very shy but found her wee-wee pad quickly and demonstrated her ability to go outside if necessary. She's quiet and well mannered so far and ignores the cats if not their food.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 10, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> The rescue lady dropped off my "new" puppy today. Additional information:  she's a little over a year old, a pug-rat terrier mix.  She's very shy but found her wee-wee pad quickly and demonstrated her ability to go outside if necessary. She's quiet and well mannered so far and ignores the cats if not their food.



While I can't imagine that particular combination in a dog--we need a picture please--I bet she is adorable.  And will be great company.  Our experience--or I should say our family member's experience--we are just frequent granddog sitters--is that rescue dogs are often shy.  Most have been through their own personal hell and it takes awhile for them to feel that they belong with you.  But once they form that human bond and begin to feel secure and safe, they come out of those shells--it looks like shyness/timidness--and become quite different exuberant personalities.  We'll expect that from your little one.  What did you name her?


----------



## Againsheila (Nov 10, 2016)

Well, I'm back.  Kitchen is still not done but I do have some pictures.


----------



## Againsheila (Nov 10, 2016)

So, how is everybody?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 10, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> So, how is everybody?



Most of us are hanging in there Sheila, and it's good to hear from you.  The kitchen is beautiful. You're going to love all those electrical outlets and it looks quite functional with ample storage pace.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 10, 2016)

Mission has been accomplished for my purpose of hubbies early Chistmas gift of his motorcycle scooter trike.
He has become active again getting out and about walking. He has left every single morning since last Friday,going out and socialising again.His legs are getting some of their strength back. Woo Hoooo


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 10, 2016)

I am just "peachy".  Thanks for asking.  How about you?  Doing ok?


----------



## peach174 (Nov 10, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> I am just "peachy".  Thanks for asking.  How about you?  Doing ok?


 

Just fine. Thanks.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 10, 2016)

The wife went though some more boxes last night after I went to be, she found a roll of fabric, maybe 5 or 6 yards (haven't measured it yet).  It' feels like a heavy silk or a silk cotton weave, not good for her as she's allergic to silk.  Maybe I can use it to make a 1700s outfit for me.  

It looks like this only its purple and white.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 10, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Mission has been accomplished for my purpose of hubbies early Chistmas gift of his motorcycle scooter trike.
> He has become active again getting out and about walking. He has left every single morning since last Friday,going out and socialising again.His legs are getting some of their strength back. Woo Hoooo



So glad to hear Peach.  Just goes to show that no matter how bad it gets, it can be better.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 10, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> The wife went though some more boxes last night after I went to be, she found a roll of fabric, maybe 5 or 6 yards (haven't measured it yet).  It' feels like a heavy silk or a silk cotton weave, not good for her as she's allergic to silk.  Maybe I can use it to make a 1700s outfit for me.
> 
> It looks like this only its purple and white.



I love the fabric but it sure doesn't look like it has silk content.  But you're a better judge of whether it would work for the historical clothing you make.


----------



## Againsheila (Nov 10, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> I am just "peachy".  Thanks for asking.  How about you?  Doing ok?



Well I'm not happy it's been 5 months and it doesn't look like my kitchen will be done by Thanksgiving...but other than that, I'm fine.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 10, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The wife went though some more boxes last night after I went to be, she found a roll of fabric, maybe 5 or 6 yards (haven't measured it yet).  It' feels like a heavy silk or a silk cotton weave, not good for her as she's allergic to silk.  Maybe I can use it to make a 1700s outfit for me.
> ...


My first thought was cotton and rayon till I picked it up and experienced what I can only describe as the quintessential silk "oily" feeling.  Did a burn test and yup it's silk, only silk burns like that.  Told the wife what I might do with it and she said the fabric wasn't "manly" enough.......  

















Uuummmmmmmm..........


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 10, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > I am just "peachy".  Thanks for asking.  How about you?  Doing ok?
> ...


What's taking so long??!!!!


----------



## peach174 (Nov 10, 2016)

Happy 241st Birthday Marines !
Thank you all for your service to our country.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 10, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > The rescue lady dropped off my "new" puppy today. Additional information:  she's a little over a year old, a pug-rat terrier mix.  She's very shy but found her wee-wee pad quickly and demonstrated her ability to go outside if necessary. She's quiet and well mannered so far and ignores the cats if not their food.
> ...


She came with the name "Penelope".  I'll just keep that because there is so much strangeness for her as it is.  I'll try to get a photo up.  She's one of those "so ugly, she's cute" kind of critters.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 10, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> Well, I'm back.  Kitchen is still not done but I do have some pictures.  View attachment 97807 View attachment 97808


That's gorgeous, Sheila!
Long time, no "see", how are things going for you and Mr. Sheila?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 10, 2016)

Worst type of weather ever!  Temps hovering around freezing, or just over, and it's _raining_!  That means all that wonderful rain is falling on freezing roads and making things...um, interesting.  It's like driving on an ice rink in a lot of places.  Now the wind is coming up, the kind that blows down branches and polishes the ice with blowing grit and sand.  I'm thinking work will be interesting tonight...


----------



## Gracie (Nov 10, 2016)

Evening, folks!
Just a quick howdy and hello, with no whines on my end this time. I am just thankful the weather is still good and not too cold yet. High 50's at night, 75 to85 during the day. Very unusual weather, but we are still thankful for it.

Been at social services all day filling out paperwork, and we have been up since 6am, so it is bedtime soon. We are no longer nightowls, needless to say, lol. Too much to do, too many people to contact. But I have a gut feeling things will be better soon. Keep your fingers crossed!

Night night.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Kat (Nov 10, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Evening, folks!
> Just a quick howdy and hello, with no whines on my end this time. I am just thankful the weather is still good and not too cold yet. High 50's at night, 75 to85 during the day. Very unusual weather, but we are still thankful for it.
> 
> Been at social services all day filling out paperwork, and we have been up since 6am, so it is bedtime soon. We are no longer nightowls, needless to say, lol. Too much to do, too many people to contact. But I have a gut feeling things will be better soon. Keep your fingers crossed!
> ...




Hang in there!! Missing you..


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 10, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Evening, folks!
> Just a quick howdy and hello, with no whines on my end this time. I am just thankful the weather is still good and not too cold yet. High 50's at night, 75 to85 during the day. Very unusual weather, but we are still thankful for it.
> 
> Been at social services all day filling out paperwork, and we have been up since 6am, so it is bedtime soon. We are no longer nightowls, needless to say, lol. Too much to do, too many people to contact. But I have a gut feeling things will be better soon. Keep your fingers crossed!
> ...



We're still pulling for you Gracie.  Hope you're back with us regular soon.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 10, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Imperius,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition,
Kat's mom and her sister,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, and all others who need to find their way back.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 10, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > I am just "peachy".  Thanks for asking.  How about you?  Doing ok?
> ...



Why is it taking so long?  You still have two weeks until Thanksgiving.  Maybe?


----------



## peach174 (Nov 11, 2016)

Happy Veterans Day !

Vets be sure to take advantage of all of your freebies today !!!
Veterans Day deals and freebies

Hubby and several of his vet friends are going into Dennys to get their free grand slam breakfast this morning.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 11, 2016)

Going to the bank in a few minutes to take out some money and begin Christmas shopping.  Better get your name on my list if you've been good or plan to be good in the near future.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 11, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Going to the bank in a few minutes to take out some money and begin Christmas shopping.  Better get your name on my list if you've been good or plan to be good in the near future.



Woo hoo.  We could need a new roof BBD and we have an $1,800 deductible on our homeowner's insurance.  I also need a new toothbrush.

But aren't the banks closed on Veterans Day?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 11, 2016)

Speaking of Veterans Day, we have an abundance of veterans in the Coffee Shop and elsewhere at USMB and to each and every one including the National Guard:


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 11, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Going to the bank in a few minutes to take out some money and begin Christmas shopping.  Better get your name on my list if you've been good or plan to be good in the near future.



You know me, cat bowl like normal.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 11, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Going to the bank in a few minutes to take out some money and begin Christmas shopping.  Better get your name on my list if you've been good or plan to be good in the near future.


I'm virtual Christmas shopping......  What virtual gift do you want?


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 11, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Worst type of weather ever!  Temps hovering around freezing, or just over, and it's _raining_!  That means all that wonderful rain is falling on freezing roads and making things...um, interesting.  It's like driving on an ice rink in a lot of places.  Now the wind is coming up, the kind that blows down branches and polishes the ice with blowing grit and sand.  I'm thinking work will be interesting tonight...



This site needs some sort of commiserate button.....thanks just doesn't really fit.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 11, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Going to the bank in a few minutes to take out some money and begin Christmas shopping.  Better get your name on my list if you've been good or plan to be good in the near future.
> ...



Actually I need an AWD or 4 wheel drive pickup with running boards, crew cab and all the amenities.  My little Subaru turned 21 years old last month and though it still runs great, I need something to haul stuff to the dump and haul stuff home that we buy, etc.  And the family pickup here in town is moving to California at the end of the month.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 11, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Worst type of weather ever!  Temps hovering around freezing, or just over, and it's _raining_!  That means all that wonderful rain is falling on freezing roads and making things...um, interesting.  It's like driving on an ice rink in a lot of places.  Now the wind is coming up, the kind that blows down branches and polishes the ice with blowing grit and sand.  I'm thinking work will be
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 11, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Worst type of weather ever!  Temps hovering around freezing, or just over, and it's _raining_!  That means all that wonderful rain is falling on freezing roads and making things...um, interesting.  It's like driving on an ice rink in a lot of places.  Now the wind is coming up, the kind that blows down branches and polishes the ice with blowing grit and sand.  I'm thinking work will be interesting tonight...
> ...



I agree.  cereal_killer how about one more button that expresses 'so sorry' or "I care" or "I hear you" or something like that for those posts you want to acknowledge of another's difficulties and clicking on 'winner' or 'thanks' doesn't quite express it?


----------



## Againsheila (Nov 11, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I'm back.  Kitchen is still not done but I do have some pictures.  View attachment 97807 View attachment 97808
> ...



Except for my house not being done, and being way over budget, we're doing fine.


----------



## Againsheila (Nov 11, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Going to the bank in a few minutes to take out some money and begin Christmas shopping.  Better get your name on my list if you've been good or plan to be good in the near future.
> ...



If we're going virtual, I want a castle, on a Island, surround by beautiful plants....


----------



## Againsheila (Nov 11, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Speaking of Veterans Day, we have an abundance of veterans in the Coffee Shop and elsewhere at USMB and to each and every one including the National Guard:



Amen


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 11, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


Ask and ye shall receive.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 11, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...


When did construction start and is it a contractor or are family members doing it?


----------



## Againsheila (Nov 11, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



The end of last June, we fired our first contractors.  Our second contractor is better, but not the best.  I'm at a loss.


----------



## Againsheila (Nov 11, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



That you, it's be interesting see you wrap that up.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 11, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...


But don't you think it will all be worth it, when all is finished?  That kitchen sure looks beautiful.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 11, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...


That job should take a month and a half max with a full gut and rebuild (walls, floors, moving/adding electrical plumbing).  Personally it looks to me like you're getting screwed but since I'm not there and don't know the situation first hand.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 11, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...


It's already virtually wrapped....... in pixels........


----------



## Againsheila (Nov 12, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I waffle on that...today, with them finally putting in the counter tops, the answer is yes.


----------



## Againsheila (Nov 12, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Oh, you know it, we've been screwed.  royally.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 12, 2016)

I miss you guys something fierce, but as usual...not enough juice in the cell phone due to all the calls I make looking for a roof.

Soon as I find one though, I will be back, but I also plan to start a blog about this experience.

There are meh days, and semi good days, but I never take anything for granted any more, that's for sure. And I never get too excited about anything either...I just wait for the bitchslap if it comes and usually it does not disappoint. Missed out on a house yesterday because I was not fast enough, and instead of showing me the place like she said, she rented it to someone else slapdamn on the spot. I was really bummed, but was not surprised. Homes here are hard to get...even a damn room. With 2 colleges, it's a rat race.

Anyway...love and miss you all.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 12, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I miss you guys something fierce, but as usual...not enough juice in the cell phone due to all the calls I make looking for a roof.
> 
> Soon as I find one though, I will be back, but I also plan to start a blog about this experience.
> 
> ...



Have you considered moving inland a bit where maybe things are less expensive.  You would have to give up easy access to your beloved beach but you could still be close enough to access your doctors, vet, etc.  But however it goes, we're all still pulling for a solution to your dilemma as quickly as possible.


----------



## Againsheila (Nov 12, 2016)

My farm sink and counter tops are here


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 12, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> View attachment 98193  My farm sink and counter tops are here



Gorgeous.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 12, 2016)

Wow, I need to get out of the monkey cage for a while........


----------



## Gracie (Nov 12, 2016)

There is nothing further inland. The mountains separate us from the valley...which is 2.5 hours East of us. South is Santa Barbara, North is Monterey.... Which are more expensive than here.

It will be a month next wednesday that we have been in this situation. We are still alive, so...gonna keep plugging along as long as we can.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 12, 2016)

The little one had her last soccer game of the season today.  The team won 2-1.    It was a good game to end the season on.  Afterwards there was a party at the home of one of the girls.  Pizza and cookie cake and a bouncy house and playset for all the kids.  My employer (who was assistant coach) and the coach got the girls little gift bags of stuff, candy and little toys, like that.  The parents who hosted the party got some large wooden letters, one for the first letter of each girl's name, and put on pictures taken of them from games and practices throughout the season.  It really was a nice way to say goodbye to soccer, at least until spring for those who are going to sign up again.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 12, 2016)

Gracie said:


> There is nothing further inland. The mountains separate us from the valley...which is 2.5 hours East of us. South is Santa Barbara, North is Monterey.... Which are more expensive than here.
> 
> It will be a month next wednesday that we have been in this situation. We are still alive, so...gonna keep plugging along as long as we can.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



You're handling it much better than I would!


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 13, 2016)

Restocked my World Market coffees last week, the 24oz bags were on sale for $8 each ($2 off normal price).  Decided to add Sumatra coffee to the pantry, just opened it today and wow is that some good coffee!!!!  Sumatra might just become my new favorite.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 13, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Restocked my World Market coffees last week, the 24oz bags were on sale for $8 each ($2 off normal price).  Decided to add Sumatra coffee to the pantry, just opened it today and wow is that some good coffee!!!!  Sumatra might just become my new favorite.



So have you ever done the math to figure out what a cup of coffee costs you at your house?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 13, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Restocked my World Market coffees last week, the 24oz bags were on sale for $8 each ($2 off normal price).  Decided to add Sumatra coffee to the pantry, just opened it today and wow is that some good coffee!!!!  Sumatra might just become my new favorite.
> ...


Not really but I know it's really not that much more per cup than say Folger's and I prefer the taste of mine over the pre-ground national brands.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 13, 2016)

Good Morning all!

I am a very happy camper right now because of the success of Hubbies new scooter he has been getting out everyday enjoying his riding and walking around town.
In just one week I can see his thigh muscles coming back.
Man I tried every psycholocial trick I could think of in trying to get him to walk around the neighborhood. Talk about fustrating. 
It was yes I'm going to go walking and then nothing happening. Perhaps this is because I have a vow of never wanting to become a nagging wife which I have always loathed.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 13, 2016)

So it has been since November First or there abouts that my lovely hacking cough arrived.  Several of you have mentioned these people called doctors.  I learned that when I cough that hard and feel light headed, it is because my chest is compressing my heart and restricting blood flow.   That was new and interesting.  For once someone was a pain in my rear, as a steroid shot was given to help me breathe.  Have to pick up the antibiotic and an inhaler here in a while.  No official diagnosis was given, but it sounded like walking pneumonia was the leading candidate.

My wife "encouraged" me to go, so Peach, you are an encourager.  For the rest of you, feel free to insert I told you so right here.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 13, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> So it has been since November First or there abouts that my lovely hacking cough arrived.  Several of you have mentioned these people called doctors.  I learned that when I cough that hard and feel light headed, it is because my chest is compressing my heart and restricting blood flow.   That was new and interesting.  For once someone was a pain in my rear, as a steroid shot was given to help me breathe.  Have to pick up the antibiotic and an inhaler here in a while.  No official diagnosis was given, but it sounded like walking pneumonia was the leading candidate.
> 
> My wife "encouraged" me to go, so Peach, you are an encourager.  For the rest of you, feel free to insert I told you so right here.


Many many moons ago my best friend was put on Lisinopril for high blood pressure, a year later he developed a cough (one of the known side effects).  The docs kept claiming it was due the side effect till a couple of years later one of his docs decided to do some more extensive testing.......  Discovered he had renal cancer that had matastasized in his lungs, by this time it was stage 4, he died less than a year later.  He was a month older than I was.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 13, 2016)

Since I can cough up a lung, the examination was pretty easy.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 13, 2016)

Good Sunday afternoon all of you Coffee Shop peeps.  Hope everybody is having a grand old day with no problems to speak of.  Well, I started my Christmas shopping.  Woodfield Mall is 90 miles away from where I live and it is where the closest official Apple Store is located.  I drove down there yesterday with Mrs. BBD riding shotgun.  We got to the mall and finding a parking spot was just terrible.  After we got parked and into the mall I found out the reason why.  Three of the Cubs players were there signing autographs and the mall was mobbed with Cub fans.  Before we began to do any shopping I took Mrs. BBD to lunch at the Cheese Cake Factory and had a really nice meal.  Sitting beside us was a young fellow of about 9 years of age and his mother and I listened in on their conversations while I was eating.  This little guy was just adorable.  He was so cute and very funny.  I would have brought him home with me if his mother would have given him up.  He was my kind of guy.  After we ate, I went to the Apple Store and bought myself a new laptop because my old Apple laptop did not take to getting dropped down the upstairs steps very well.  I had been using it upstairs in the library and when I was coming down I dropped it and watched it bounce down 14 steps.  Major damage and I'm sure it would have cost a lot to get it repaired.  Anyway, Mrs. BBD flitted from store to store and I was the official package carrier for her.  She did more shopping than I did.  Now, because I spent all of my money on the new laptop I have to go back to the bank and get some more money before I begin my Christmas shopping again.  Now, about this Christmas shopping stuff...  Mrs. BBD has plenty of bucks in her accounts but why is it every year when I take money out of my account to do some shopping she finds a way to get her mitts on my stash?  Is it just me or is it a woman thing?  Somebody help me out here...  I'm puzzled.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 13, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> So it has been since November First or there abouts that my lovely hacking cough arrived.  Several of you have mentioned these people called doctors.  I learned that when I cough that hard and feel light headed, it is because my chest is compressing my heart and restricting blood flow.   That was new and interesting.  For once someone was a pain in my rear, as a steroid shot was given to help me breathe.  Have to pick up the antibiotic and an inhaler here in a while.  No official diagnosis was given, but it sounded like walking pneumonia was the leading candidate.
> 
> My wife "encouraged" me to go, so Peach, you are an encourager.  For the rest of you, feel free to insert I told you so right here.




Thank you Save ,what a nice thing to say.
I am a healer and caregiver, always was, always will be. Be it animals or humans.
I was born that way!   pun intended.
Well not born that way, but was one when I became 2  1/2 .


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 13, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Good Sunday afternoon all of you Coffee Shop peeps.  Hope everybody is having a grand old day with no problems to speak of.  Well, I started my Christmas shopping.  Woodfield Mall is 90 miles away from where I live and it is where the closest official Apple Store is located.  I drove down there yesterday with Mrs. BBD riding shotgun.  We got to the mall and finding a parking spot was just terrible.  After we got parked and into the mall I found out the reason why.  Three of the Cubs players were there signing autographs and the mall was mobbed with Cub fans.  Before we began to do any shopping I took Mrs. BBD to lunch at the Cheese Cake Factory and had a really nice meal.  Sitting beside us was a young fellow of about 9 years of age and his mother and I listened in on their conversations while I was eating.  This little guy was just adorable.  He was so cute and very funny.  I would have brought him home with me if his mother would have given him up.  He was my kind of guy.  After we ate, I went to the Apple Store and bought myself a new laptop because my old Apple laptop did not take to getting dropped down the upstairs steps very well.  I had been using it upstairs in the library and when I was coming down I dropped it and watched it bounce down 14 steps.  Major damage and I'm sure it would have cost a lot to get it repaired.  Anyway, Mrs. BBD flitted from store to store and I was the official package carrier for her.  She did more shopping than I did.  Now, because I spent all of my money on the new laptop I have to go back to the bank and get some more money before I begin my Christmas shopping again.  Now, about this Christmas shopping stuff...  Mrs. BBD has plenty of bucks in her accounts but why is it every year when I take money out of my account to do some shopping she finds a way to get her mitts on my stash?  Is it just me or is it a woman thing?  Somebody help me out here...  I'm puzzled.



BBD, I am so very sorry to have to break the news to you, but when it comes to the wives money vs the hubbies money, we wives are a whole bunch smarter.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 13, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > So it has been since November First or there abouts that my lovely hacking cough arrived.  Several of you have mentioned these people called doctors.  I learned that when I cough that hard and feel light headed, it is because my chest is compressing my heart and restricting blood flow.   That was new and interesting.  For once someone was a pain in my rear, as a steroid shot was given to help me breathe.  Have to pick up the antibiotic and an inhaler here in a while.  No official diagnosis was given, but it sounded like walking pneumonia was the leading candidate.
> ...



So you're mailing me some hemlock?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 13, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


No, arsenic.  I'll wrap it in old lace.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 14, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Imperius,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition,
Kat's mom and her sister,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, and all others who need to find their way back.

The moon is large and bright tonight and will be full tomorrow night.  This will be the largest super moon we have had for 68 years or will have again until 2034.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 14, 2016)

Good morning all.  Hope everyone is fine this nice cool morning.  The HVAC people are here switching the house over to heat, shutting down and blocking the swamp cooler intake and turning on the furnaces.  Jasper (the oldest cat) is perfectly fine but Boo and Giz are freaking out.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 14, 2016)

The only problem is the tech that showed up smells like a French whore house........  I'm gonna have to fumigate when he's gone.  Why do people have to wear that much cologne/perfume?


----------



## esthermoon (Nov 14, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> ...


Wow!
Wonderful moon! I'm gonna download this picture


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 14, 2016)

Did he leave baguettes?


----------



## peach174 (Nov 14, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> The only problem is the tech that showed up smells like a French whore house........  I'm gonna have to fumigate when he's gone.  Why do people have to wear that much cologne/perfume?




I dont know why they do that either.
It's like they dont think that there are millions of us out there who are alergic to it.

I dated this guy in high school that wore to much of a certain mens cologne.
He got me drunk on Bacardi. I was sick as a dog the next morning.
That was over 45 years ago and still to this day if I smell that cologne and Bacardi I get sick to my stomach. 
It was also a hard lesson learned.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 14, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> The only problem is the tech that showed up smells like a French whore house........  I'm gonna have to fumigate when he's gone.  Why do people have to wear that much cologne/perfume?



Maybe the smell would be worse without it?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 14, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...



You are welcome to do so esthermoon.  And welcome to the Coffee Shop.   I see you are in Vietnam.  Are you Vietnamese?  We are so pleased you found us and I hope you will drop in often.  This is the place to get away from the sometimes roughness and angry side of USMB and just enjoy each other.

First timers receive a complimentary beverage.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 14, 2016)

While I'm thinking about it, SFC Ollie asked me to express his thanks to all of you who mentioned him and his beloved Maria as he said the final goodbyes to her.   I do hope he will choose to return at least to the Coffee Shop.  I know all those who knew him here want that too, and those of you who haven't had the pleasure of meeting him would appreciate the opportunity.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 14, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The only problem is the tech that showed up smells like a French whore house........  I'm gonna have to fumigate when he's gone.  Why do people have to wear that much cologne/perfume?
> ...


I'll take BO over cologne/perfume any day at least BO doesn't give me a massive headache and drain me of energy.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 14, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > There is nothing further inland. The mountains separate us from the valley...which is 2.5 hours East of us. South is Santa Barbara, North is Monterey.... Which are more expensive than here.
> ...


I dunno about that. Today was not a very good day....winter has arrived and man o man, my joints are having a hissyfit. I hurt all damn day and couldn't get warm no matter what I tried. I finally layered up....two pair leggings, knee warmers, socks inside my uggs, one of MrG's thermal shirts under Mr sweater, my thick coat, gloves. Ow ow and double ow. Finally I got warm but it's only going to get worse, I fear. If something doesn't happen soon, I think we both will break. He lost 10 lbs so far... And he seems to be in more pain than me with his messed up knees. He has to go in for an MRI next month...they are talking knee replacement surgery. Yeah. Sure. And where does he recuperate? The van?
Meanwhile, I have lost a whopping 15 lbs just this past month. Neither of us realized it until the doc weighed us. I thought our pants were getting a tad loose, but didn't connect the dots.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 14, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> While I'm thinking about it, SFC Ollie asked me to express his thanks to all of you who mentioned him and his beloved Maria as he said the final goodbyes to her.   I do hope he will choose to return at least to the Coffee Shop.  I know all those who knew him here want that too, and those of you who haven't had the pleasure of meeting him would appreciate the opportunity.


While the internets are a poor substitute for family, I, too, hope SFC Ollie will choose to return to us at the CS.  I'm sure I'm not the only denizen here who loves and appreciates him.  Ollie?   You reading this?  1SG(Ret)Lee wants you back here!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 14, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I'm guessing the news that it is particularly warm here (30-40 F) will not encourage you?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 14, 2016)

Gracie,
Tears and sadness for you and Mr. G.  Hell, you guys are living the nightmare that drives much of my life and plans.
I so wish you were here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 15, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



So sorry Gracie.  Maybe you should try moving in with the inlaws for awhile?  But still sending all possible positive vibes your way.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 15, 2016)

Good night darlinks.  The super moon over Albuquerque tonight.


----------



## Kat (Nov 15, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...




Same here!


----------



## Kat (Nov 15, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks.  The super moon over Albuquerque tonight.





Shoot, I can't see it.


----------



## esthermoon (Nov 15, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Hi Foxfyre! Thanks for your welcome 
I'm Vietnamese! I'm here because I'd like to know English better 

(thank you for the drink! I was thirsty  )


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 15, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Okay I am going to go total denial here and spin this as your vacation to the spa has resulted in some toning and conditioning.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 15, 2016)

Lord, this is your wheezing servant save.  Please grant my friend Gracie and her family good shelter along with blessings and mercies without end.  Yours is the power and glory forever.  Amen.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 15, 2016)

I have a fresh cup of coffee.  Sure is a pretty day here in northwestern Illinois this morning.  Looks like it's going to be a nice day around here.  Hope everybody has a zippy do dah kind of day.  Go ahead, have an extra donut.  Live large.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 15, 2016)

I went to a sixty fifth birthday party for the wife of one of my oldest and dearest friends Saturday.  It was beautiful!  Lots of food and friends and a warm sunny mid-November day.

The last three threads I've started on the board were obituaries.  Leonard Cohen last Friday, Leon Russell Sunday and Gwen Ifill yesterday.

Sixty fifth birthdays and three obits in a weekend.  I fear it's God's way of telling me something.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 15, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...



Your English is great!  I'm impressed when people can communicate in one language competently, let alone two or more!!   And don't worry if you don't get everything just right.  It will just look like American slang then.  

But you have to be a little careful too.  When Hombre (my husband) was in photography school the summer we spent in West Virginia, one of the students that we befriended was a young man who was native born in Hong Kong which at that time made him a British citizen, but he was Chinese by race and he was attending college off and on in France.  So he spoke Chinese and French fluently and was learning English and was doing well.  The only problem was he was practicing understanding English fluently by watching American made movies.  And he was particularly fond of Clint Eastwood movies.

Hombre and another gentleman quickly had to take him aside to explain that the language used in some of those movies was not appropriate in polite company in America.  He understood quickly and the problem was solved.

I don't think you will have that problem.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 15, 2016)

We aren't polite company Foxfyre????


----------



## peach174 (Nov 15, 2016)

Happy belated Morning !

Our electric company is upgrading our big electrial boxes and they came buy to replace the transformers and lines.
The elec. was off from 7:30 till just now.
Man oh man did I have one very pissed off water turtle because he didn't have his heat lamp.
He went from the top of his basking area up top making as much noise as he could up there, then splashed into his water makng as much of a racket as he could the whole time it was off. Back and back and fourth. 
It was very loud for hours but oh so funny to watch. 
I have a very spoiled turtle.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 15, 2016)

He doesn't have one of these?


----------



## peach174 (Nov 15, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> He doesn't have one of these?




No!
He would go to war with it.
That's something foreign and he needs to defend his territory.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 15, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> I went to a sixty fifth birthday party for the wife of one of my oldest and dearest friends Saturday.  It was beautiful!  Lots of food and friends and a warm sunny mid-November day.
> 
> The last three threads I've started on the board were obituaries.  Leonard Cohen last Friday, Leon Russell Sunday and Gwen Ifill yesterday.
> 
> Sixty fifth birthdays and three obits in a weekend.  I fear it's God's way of telling me something.



I think it is just a lesson for us all that nothing here on Earth is forever and life goes on even as we have to say goodbye to those we admire and/or love.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 15, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> We aren't polite company Foxfyre????



Of course we are.  And a loving THWAP on the noggin to you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 15, 2016)

peach174 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > He doesn't have one of these?
> ...



Again we need to be reminded that many creatures that we don't think of as sentient beings actually are.  I am reminded of the scene in "The China Syndrome" in which the reporter comes home after a trying day and is greeted by her large turtle who comes to her as she enters the door.  She picks him up and carries him around for a bit which he seemed to enjoy.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 15, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > We aren't polite company Foxfyre????
> ...


Just toss him a bag of cat nip, that'll keep him occupied for a while........


----------



## peach174 (Nov 15, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...




I just wish I would have thought about doing a short video of his rant on my cell phone, then you all could have heard how loud he was and the angry look he had on his face. It was hilarious.
But then in after tought it would have taken me awhile to learn how to upload it to here.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 15, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Yes they love being carried around the house.
Mine loves it when I hold him up to look into the backyeard. He is fascinated with the humming birds.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 15, 2016)

Another case of how Daisy the Mutt regularly vacuums my wallet.  Today is the 15th of the month which means it's time for her monthly doses of heartworm and anti-flea medication.  Of course I was fresh out of the Frontline flea treatment.

A trip to the vet and $50 later...

Last month was the groomer, the month before was her annual veterinarian check up.  Next month, the groomer again so she can look spectacular for the holidays.  January means dog tags and license.

I should train her to be of service.  Sled dog.  Bomb sniffing dog.  Seeing eye dog.  When she was a pup, I had to keep her on the leash during our daily walks.  If the walk way was icy, she would pull as I slid along.  I often thought of shouting "On you Huskies!" in the spirit of Jack London.  But such a call would raise eyebrows given she is a miniature poodle.

But, at a slim 13 pounds, she isn't qualified to do any of those important and potentially dangerous tasks.  I've considered having her become a therapy dog.  But to certify her as such means training and that's yet another opportunity for Daisy the Mutt to clean out my wallet.

She will have to be content to sleep 18 hours a day on a cushion the size of a toilet seat.  And I'll have to be content paying her considerable way.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 15, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Another case of how Daisy the Mutt regularly vacuums my wallet.  Today is the 15th of the month which means it's time for her monthly doses of heartworm and anti-flea medication.  Of course I was fresh out of the Frontline flea treatment.
> 
> A trip to the vet and $50 later...
> 
> ...



Which is precisely why Hombre and I are dogless these days.  There are such rigid rules about it in the Albuquerque metro area--the dog must be microchipped, and unless you intend to breed him/her--for which there is a very hefty fee required for the privilege--you must have him or her spayed or face a huge penalty at licensing time.  And of course there are the requisite rabies vaccination and licensing, and as you pointed out the responsible duty to protect from heart worm and pests, proper grooming, and trips to the vet for any illness or injury that will cost more than it ever cost me for my kids.  And if we have no one to leave a pet with, we must pay exhorbitant fees at the Canine Country Club to board them as that is the only place we trust with our beloveds.

When we were keeping the mini dachshund, Carly, which will will do again next month, she developed an aggravating itch that the vet diagnosed as allergy and prescribed some teensy little pills that she was to get twice a day.  Those pills cost $1/each or $50 for 25 days of treatment.

In short, as two aging retirees on a limited retirement income, we simply can't afford it.  So we do a lot of dog sitting for friends and family and these become our dogs too.  We get to enjoy them, play with them, spoil them, etc. and their owners pay all the bills.  And it is good.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 15, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Probably we have all seen the youtube video of the large tortoise that was on his back and unable to right himself.  His friend, another tortoise, worked and worked to get him turned over and finally accomplished it.  It was absolutely deliberate.   These creatures feel, and think.

Oh found it:


The video of the rescue that follows of a humpback whale is educational too.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 15, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Another case of how Daisy the Mutt regularly vacuums my wallet.  Today is the 15th of the month which means it's time for her monthly doses of heartworm and anti-flea medication.  Of course I was fresh out of the Frontline flea treatment.
> ...


That's the song Grandparents sing!  Enjoy the kids without the bills.  So, parenting and dog ownership are a young person's game.  You need your wind, your wheels and deep pockets.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 15, 2016)

A tortoise goes into a police station.  The poor thing is exhausted and panicked.  He complained to the desk sergeant "I was in the park and got mugged by a gang of snails!"

The sergeant replies, "Calm down!  Can you tell me exactly what happened?"

"I don't know" replied the tortoise. "It all happened so fast!"


----------



## peach174 (Nov 15, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Thats really sweet.
But they are desert tortoises. They are much more in the gental nature of turtles and yes they do help each other when in trouble.

But Mikey is a water turtle- a red eared slider. They are all over in our swamps like Louisiana
They are mean, aggressive, and territorial, he would fight another turtle especially if another male was put in his habitat.
Its run or kill in their world because crocs love to eat them.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 15, 2016)

Two Irishmen walk out of a bar.


















What?  It could happen!


----------



## peach174 (Nov 15, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Two Irishmen walk out of a bar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Only when the bar closes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 15, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Do you have a lot of swamps or crocs in southeast Arizona???????   Or you were just using that for a comparison.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 15, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




I was refering to their wild natural habitat. 
Not Mikey's.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 15, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Two Irishmen walk out of a bar.
> ...


Does an true Irish bar ever close?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 15, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Sand swamps and sand crocs.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 15, 2016)

Okay the wife had a phone screening today, phone interview tomorrow and another Thursday.  The last two are for Tuscon the one today was for of all places....... Lubbock TX......  And they seemed to really like her.......   Great..... Lubbock.......


----------



## peach174 (Nov 15, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Yes, even they have to sleep at some point.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 15, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


That's what shifts are for........


----------



## peach174 (Nov 15, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay the wife had a phone screening today, phone interview tomorrow and another Thursday.  The last two are for Tuscon the one today was for of all places....... Lubbock TX......  And they seemed to really like her.......   Great..... Lubbock.......



Where is Tuscon?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 15, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


What ya really have to worry about in the desert ain't crocs or gators.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 15, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay the wife had a phone screening today, phone interview tomorrow and another Thursday.  The last two are for Tuscon the one today was for of all places....... Lubbock TX......  And they seemed to really like her.......   Great..... Lubbock.......
> ...


It's near Tucson........


----------



## peach174 (Nov 15, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Texas?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 15, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay the wife had a phone screening today, phone interview tomorrow and another Thursday.  The last two are for Tuscon the one today was for of all places....... Lubbock TX......  And they seemed to really like her.......   Great..... Lubbock.......



Hey I was born in Lubbock!!!  There isn't a lot to see or do there and nothing really close for easy day trips, but it is a great little city with all the amenities and a small town feel.  But to the north there is Palo Duro Canyon, to the southeast Big Bend, to the west the New Mexico mountains are close enough for a long day trip or an easy overnight.   And you're within fairly easy driving distance to the DFW metro area or San Antonio etc.  You could do worse.

I've never been to Tuscon but I bet Peach could give you a good sense of what sort of place it is.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 15, 2016)

Well if it's Tucson then whoopeeee!
You and the wife might want to meet with me and hubby someday. 
Maybe we could do lunch.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 15, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Mongolia......


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 15, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Well if it's Tucson then whoopeeee!
> You and the wife might want to meet with me and hubby someday.
> Maybe we could do lunch.



I keep hoping for that when they're coming through Albuquerque too.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 15, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Ewww...
That will really mess with your breathing problems.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 15, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Well if it's Tucson then whoopeeee!
> ...




Maybe they don't want to meet with us, I can respect that.
That's why if me and hubby had gone to Alabama, I would have just dropped off all of my cooking at the bar. 
It would have been up to Ernie if he wanted to actually meet us.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 15, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



It's possible and I too would respect that.  I would have already suggested it but Hombre wasn't available and I know he wouldn't want me meeting with somebody I had only met on line without him along as my protector.   But I personally would enjoy meeting the Ringels and the Peach family and pretty much anybody else who regularly posts in the Coffee Shop.  

I still regret missing GW when he and his family were coming through Albuquerque.  It was just one of those days that we were booked solid and I wasn't home when he called.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 15, 2016)

Hi CS!  I've been so caught up in the post election stuff, that I haven't even dropped by here to say hi.    So hi.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 15, 2016)

Hope things start looking up for Gracie.    She should be able to get some kind of emergency assistance if she is living in her vehicle.  That is unacceptable, IMO.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 15, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Hi CS!  I've been so caught up in the post election stuff, that I haven't even dropped by here to say hi.    So hi.



Whoopee.  Been missing you Chris.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 15, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



You say that because you haven't met me.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 15, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




I would like to meet you and your husband too.
Not sure if we will ever drive back to Colo. again with my Mom being gone now.
My two cousins I have left in Colo. come down to vist us.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 15, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Hope things start looking up for Gracie.    She should be able to get some kind of emergency assistance if she is living in her vehicle.  That is unacceptable, IMO.



That's what I think too, but I suppose they would just refer them to a homeless shelter or something like that.  Gracie and the Mister understandably want to stay in the area where they trust the support services they have.  Sometimes it does come the time to accept that an alternate reality will be necessary.   But not being there and knowing what the situation actually is, I have to trust that their judgment is better than mine would be not knowing the whole situation..


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 15, 2016)

I feel terrible about Mr. and Mrs. Gracie.    If my son wasn't living with me, I would have an extra room and would gladly give them a room.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 15, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I sort of think somebody who could be trusted with a preschooler would also be safe for me to meet.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 15, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I feel terrible about Mr. and Mrs. Gracie.    If my son wasn't living with me, I would have an extra room and would gladly give them a room.



That's our situation--our extra room could be needed long term at any moment--plus I don't know if New Mexico has the same support services that California has for folks in such situations and I'm pretty sure our medical services are inferior to those in California.  And we are a LONG way from even a small lake, let alone a beach.

But there has to be a better solution than homelessness for anybody with a steady income.  There are any number of studio apartments in Albuquerque, some in excellent neighborhoods, for $450 to $550 - a 1 bedroom apt is a bit more - and that of course is too small for 2 people, but it would be better than living in your car at least short term.  Probably some would also allow the dog?


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 15, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I feel terrible about Mr. and Mrs. Gracie.    If my son wasn't living with me, I would have an extra room and would gladly give them a room.
> ...



A few miles to visit the ocean from here.  The weather isn't as nice as CA, but I have all the amenities.  I have a nice little patio with a nice view of the woods and there is a river out back.  It's a nice and safe area.  At least they could be comfortable.  I can't now anyways because my son is living here, but if he wasn't here, I would totally offer them the room.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 15, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



You live a LONG way from the Pacific coast though.  At least we are within a long one-day drive - an easy 2 day drive.

From what you are describing though, I think I would love living where you are.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 15, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Yeah, true. They would have a long way to commute to get here.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 15, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Hi CS!  I've been so caught up in the post election stuff, that I haven't even dropped by here to say hi.    So hi.


There was an election??!!!  Nobody tells me anything.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 15, 2016)

What good is welfare if it can't help people like Gracie, an AMERICAN CITIZEN?  We'll take in people from other parts of the world and set them up, but we can't help our OWN people???  

Sorry for getting a bit political, but that really makes me angry!


----------



## peach174 (Nov 15, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> What good is welfare if it can't help people like Gracie, an AMERICAN CITIZEN?  We'll take in people from other parts of the world and set them up, but we can't help our OWN people???
> 
> Sorry for getting a bit political, but that really makes me angry!



Me too!
That's just it. It doesn't help.
It didn't help one of my girlfriends either.
Calif. didn't help me either, when I was a Single woman. I needed kids or no assistance.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 15, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> What good is welfare if it can't help people like Gracie, an AMERICAN CITIZEN?  We'll take in people from other parts of the world and set them up, but we can't help our OWN people???
> 
> Sorry for getting a bit political, but that really makes me angry!



Yeah a little too political maybe but I wont even offer a gentle reprimand just this once.  I suppose because I agree so strongly.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 15, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I didn't say anything about safety, just enjoyment.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 15, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay the wife had a phone screening today, phone interview tomorrow and another Thursday.  The last two are for Tuscon the one today was for of all places....... Lubbock TX......  And they seemed to really like her.......   Great..... Lubbock.......
> ...



They can visit the local amusement park.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 15, 2016)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Are you actually trying to make me feel worse.......?


----------



## Sherry (Nov 15, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Would I do that??


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 15, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay the wife had a phone screening today, phone interview tomorrow and another Thursday.  The last two are for Tuscon the one today was for of all places....... Lubbock TX......  And they seemed to really like her.......   Great..... Lubbock.......
> ...


Give me mountains and deserts.......  and Lubbock in my rear view mirror.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 15, 2016)

Sherry said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


I'll get you my pretty, and your little dog too..........


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 15, 2016)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



That makes me think of this :


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 15, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


It reminds me of this........


----------



## Sherry (Nov 15, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



It makes me think of fair food, and I know Ringel is a huge fan of such yummy goodness.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 15, 2016)

Sherry said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Thank God I ate already......  Of course if you had posted that an hour ago I would have fasted.........


----------



## Sherry (Nov 15, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Making note of the time for future reference.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 15, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Another case of how Daisy the Mutt regularly vacuums my wallet.  Today is the 15th of the month which means it's time for her monthly doses of heartworm and anti-flea medication.  Of course I was fresh out of the Frontline flea treatment.
> 
> A trip to the vet and $50 later...
> 
> ...


I am always pleased that I live where heartworms and fleas are something other people complain about.  And living out in the sticks means not having to purchase licenses.  My new companion is a pug-rat terrier hybrid and requires minimal grooming, which can be accomplished by brushing.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 15, 2016)

Sherry said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


That looks like donuts with mac-n-cheese and a bacon cheeseburger...yuck!


----------



## peach174 (Nov 15, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Yes it is.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 15, 2016)

We're apparently destined for our second oddball winter in a row.  The temps are still hovering around freezing, perhaps a little lower locally.  There's been one actual snowfall, what remains is ice and frost. 
Penelope, my new "puppy" is becoming more confident and trusting.  I actually go a tail wag and a playful overture today.  She's not flinching away from me when I pet her, either.  I'm feeling pleased that I adopted this little treasure.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 15, 2016)

peach174 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


Who would actually eat such a thing?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 15, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Imperius,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition,
Kat's mom and her sister,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, and all others who need to find their way back.

The super moon began waning tonight and we're seeing the last of autumn foliage in much of the country:


----------



## peach174 (Nov 15, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Benson AZ.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 15, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Nobody I would hope.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 15, 2016)

Good Night Foxfyre

Sleep tight and good dreams.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 16, 2016)

peach174 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


I would never presume to restrict someone else's choice of "food", but every single one of the things in that pile, except bacon, is on my "no go" list.  I reiterate...yuck!


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 16, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Another case of how Daisy the Mutt regularly vacuums my wallet.  Today is the 15th of the month which means it's time for her monthly doses of heartworm and anti-flea medication.  Of course I was fresh out of the Frontline flea treatment.
> ...


A low maintenance pet!  That would be great!  I still have to put the brush to Daisy the Mutt daily.  But she enjoys it.  Except for the brushing the face part.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 16, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> A low maintenance pet!  That would be great!  I still have to put the brush to Daisy the Mutt daily.  But she enjoys it.  Except for the brushing the face part.



I can mail you furballs.


----------



## esthermoon (Nov 16, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Hi Foxfyre! 
Thanks for your words! I thought my English wasn't so good but if you tell me it's pretty good I'm really flattered! 
Like that young Chinese guy I really like to see American movies but I don't like Clint Eastwood too much.
I prefer old American movies like Alfred Hitchcock's movies and many others!
Last week I watched Breakfast at Tiffany's! Lovely movie! 
Lucky for me old movies were polite and not vulgar at all!


----------



## peach174 (Nov 16, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...




Yes your English is very good and welcome!


----------



## esthermoon (Nov 16, 2016)

peach174 said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Thank you peach!


----------



## peach174 (Nov 16, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...


 

I like the older movies too. I also love some of the silent ones.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 16, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



You say yuck to burgers and to donuts?  Donuts?!


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 16, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I wouldn't eat a burger on a donut, either.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 16, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...



We are on the same page my beautiful new friend.  Is that you in your avatar?  If so, you are truly beautiful on the outside and I've already decided you are beautiful on the inside. 

I love old movies too and that is pretty much all I have in my home movie collection except for a very few really good modern ones but those are rare..  The ones that have a lot of unnecessary angry profanity and violence wound my spirit.  I watch movies to feel good, be inspired, feel, compassion, appreciate, etc

If you are fluent enough in English to understand American movies in English, you are as fluent as probably many of us that English is their first language.  I know enough Spanish to barely get by and sometimes try to watch a Spanish language movie.  But my brain is still translating instead of just automatically understanding and isn't quick enough to follow. the dialogue very well yet.  One of these days, maybe that will change.

Anyway again we are so happy you have joined us here esthermoon.


----------



## esthermoon (Nov 16, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Hey Foxfyre! Thanks for your compliments!
It's me in my avatar but I don't think I'm beautiful! Anyway recently I've changed my hair color. 
Now I'm a fake blonde 
Sometimes I like to change my hair color because I want to see if my eyes like me more 
I'm happy to see you love old movies like me! Recently I also watched a very old (and very funny) movie "Tom Dick and Harry" from 1941


----------



## esthermoon (Nov 16, 2016)

peach174 said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Same here peach!
I really like this silent movie 


I've always loved Alice in Wonderland


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 16, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...



Well whatever your hair color--my hair color isn't what I was born with either --trust me.  You are beautiful.

By the way, in your sig line, is câu chào "hello" in Vietnamese?


----------



## esthermoon (Nov 16, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Yes it's one of the ways we have to say "hello" in our language 
We have too many ways to say "hello" I don't even know why!


----------



## peach174 (Nov 16, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...




Oh yes thats a good one I saw it also.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 16, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...




It's not so bad.
Hawaii's Aloha is hello and goodbye.


----------



## esthermoon (Nov 16, 2016)

peach174 said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I heard so many times in movies "aloha"!


----------



## peach174 (Nov 16, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...




I thought you would get that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 16, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...



We have quite a few:
Hello
Hi
Hey
Well look who is here. . . .

Probably more if I think about it longer.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 16, 2016)

peach174 said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...




Do you watch Japanese Anime?


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 16, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Whasssuuppp?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 16, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Wazzup.
What's hangin'.
Sup.
Howdy.
My Name Is Inigo Montoya.
I'm Batman.


----------



## esthermoon (Nov 16, 2016)

peach174 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...


Yes I love many Japanese Cartoons!
One of the best for me is Maison Ikkoku


----------



## esthermoon (Nov 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...


Is that you in your avatar? Beautiful!


----------



## peach174 (Nov 16, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...




Did you recognize Kirara my avatar from InuYasha I love that one.
I have not seen Maison Ikkoku yet.
Maybe we can't get it here.
I shall look into that. Thank you


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 16, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Yes.  Thanks.    Ditto.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 16, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...



I think it's "how's it hangin?"  Do we really need to hear about what's hanging?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Depends on what you're into........


----------



## SixFoot (Nov 16, 2016)

I've had, SO MUCH FUN in the main section of this forum over the last 8 days. Ho.ly.crap.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 16, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> I've had, SO MUCH FUN in the main section of this forum over the last 8 days. Ho.ly.crap.
> 
> View attachment 98758



Well good for you.   I sort of have a problem enjoying myself out there when it gets so contentious and sometimes downright hateful.  But there have been some really good discussions too.

And I am glad that no matter whether folks are enjoying themselves or feel out of place or are disappointed or whatever, it is really comforting and refreshing to me that we all are just friends in here.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 16, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...


If you enjoy older movies, try "The Lion in Winter".  There's a lot of absolutely marvelous wordplay.  Not to mention Peter O'Toole and Katherine Hepburn, what a pair of actors!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 16, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Oh, hells, yeah!  Donuts are pretty close to the _worst_ thing I can think of eating!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 16, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Except once a year I indulge in some Krispy Kremes.  I don't know what it is about them but that once a year I just have to have some.  And then I won't touch another donut for the next 12 months.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 16, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Donuts are delicious.   Mmmm.....donuts......


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 16, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


We can get KKs sometimes.  Lots of groups raise funds selling them.  Unfortunately, they are flown in from the Lower 48, frozen.  Not even close to a fresh, hot KK right off the production line.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 16, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Don't misunderstand, I love donuts.  It's just that I've learned to do without lots of particularly "heavy" foods.  I stay away from fast food, too, and most fried items are considered a treat.  Although, there is one place I stop for lunch occasionally that serves some of the best French fries.  The partner usually orders a plate of those and I apply my Helen Keller table manners and nosh on some of his fries.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 16, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Well, I completely understand not eating something for dietary reasons.  Everyone should like donuts.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 17, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Imperius,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition,
Kat's mom and her sister,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, and all others who need to find their way back.

Yes this is a real photo and an actual place.  Anybody know where it is?


----------



## esthermoon (Nov 17, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Thank you gallantwarrior!


----------



## esthermoon (Nov 17, 2016)

peach174 said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Oh Inuyasha! That's why your avatar looked familiar to me! 
Last time I watched that toon was 4/5 years ago 
I found for you the first episode of Maison Ikkoku.
It's in Japanese with English subs


----------



## peach174 (Nov 17, 2016)

blackhawk said:


>




Harumpf!!!!

My turtle and I resemble err resent that statement.
At least my turtle does, he insn't crazy.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 17, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...




Yes thank you.
I watched 3 episodes of it yesterday afternoon.
I like it and there are 96 episodes so it gives me some new ones to watch.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 17, 2016)

I also was watching Inuyasha about 5 years ago.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 17, 2016)

Thanksgiving is just a week off.  Over the river and through the woods and we gather together, blah blah blah.  Our family gathering has expanded and then shrunk and now is about to expand yet again.  Such is the nature of family.

We used to have both sets of grandparents as well as a few of my sainted uncles and aunts to the Big House for Thanksgiving.  All my grandparents are now departed as well as all my uncles and aunts.  Pop passed away eight years ago so our groaning board went from twelve seats to four.


But this year one of my cousins will join us.  She just moved back home from deepest, darkest West Virginia.  There she picked up a very pronounced regional accent, dropped a ne'er do well husband and acquired a taste for handguns that makes our little family somewhat uneasy.  She told us that her concealed carry permit class instructor told her that should she actually have to shoot someone, it would be better if she applied a coup d' gras killing the victim rather than let him live and then subsequently sue her for damages.  That level of morality is unsettling to us, to say the least.

My cousin's daughter, a lovely girl with thick auburn hair, a wry smile and glistening eyes came home from Africa where we were told she was performing missionary work.  "That's wonderful!" I said "Was she building schools or hospitals or roads?  Was she developing wells for potable water or administering vaccines?"

"No" she responded "The part of Africa she was in is one of the world's most prevalent areas where witchcraft is practiced.  She went there to help rid the villages of witchcraft by teaching them fundamentalist Christian doctrine."

"Okay" I said, quickly changing the subject "Will she come up from West Virginia for Thanksgiving?"

"No, she is going to have Thanksgiving with her fiancé's family."

And a palpable sigh of relief went up from my family.

Meanwhile, the turkey has been bought, grocery shopping for the side dishes is underway.  I'll prepare the ham, my brother will brine, stuff and roast the bird, Mom is in charge of cranking out homemade noodles and what she calls a 'relish tray', but is commonly referred to as croute d' te, someone will step up and make cranberries and green beans and corn and a salad.  My brother will begin baking pumpkin and apple and hopefully a raisin pie as well a pan of dinner rolls.  That will be our bill of fare for Thursday.

With luck and love, we will all get through Thanksgiving without gunplay or exorcism.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 17, 2016)

Busy, busy,busy.  Just finished combining corn.  Nice harvest this year.  Got an average of 200 bushels an acre which is the norm for our farm.  Now on to more important stuff!  Shotgun season opens for deer tomorrow!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 17, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Busy, busy,busy.  Just finished combining corn.  Nice harvest this year.  Got an average of 200 bushels an acre which is the norm for our farm.  Now on to more important stuff!  Shotgun season opens for deer tomorrow!!!



Wow, you are still growing corn up there this time of year?  The corn harvest was over here a long time ago though it was a bumper crop and we enjoyed some fantastic roasting ears.

And good luck on getting that deer.  RUN FOR YOUR LIFE BAMBI!!!!!  (Apologizing in advance for the language but this cracks me up.)


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 18, 2016)

I just texted with Gracie for a long while. She asked me to tell everyone she misses them SO much. And she sends 

Please think of, and pray for she and her husband. They really need to find some place where they can stay/live. We need her back here. You know she's got some wild stories to tell!!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 18, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Busy, busy,busy.  Just finished combining corn.  Nice harvest this year.  Got an average of 200 bushels an acre which is the norm for our farm.  Now on to more important stuff!  Shotgun season opens for deer tomorrow!!!


Cool!!  The deer get to use shotguns.  


Uuummmmm, what do deer hunt?


----------



## peach174 (Nov 18, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Busy, busy,busy.  Just finished combining corn.  Nice harvest this year.  Got an average of 200 bushels an acre which is the norm for our farm.  Now on to more important stuff!  Shotgun season opens for deer tomorrow!!!
> ...




Wabbits!


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 18, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Thanksgiving is just a week off.  Over the river and through the woods and we gather together, blah blah blah.  Our family gathering has expanded and then shrunk and now is about to expand yet again.  Such is the nature of family.
> 
> We used to have both sets of grandparents as well as a few of my sainted uncles and aunts to the Big House for Thanksgiving.  All my grandparents are now departed as well as all my uncles and aunts.  Pop passed away eight years ago so our groaning board went from twelve seats to four.
> 
> ...



Sounds boring.........


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 18, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Thanksgiving is just a week off.  Over the river and through the woods and we gather together, blah blah blah.  Our family gathering has expanded and then shrunk and now is about to expand yet again.  Such is the nature of family.
> ...


Well, I guess we could all don feathered headdresses and war paint then dance around a fire.  Or we could serve flaming shots (a particular fear of mine as I have had a full beard for thirty years).  Or we could get all Ramboed up and tromp through the woods in search of a 'fresh' turkey.  I used to be a sky diver so we could serve the entrée at 14,500' and do our level best to gobble it down during the 65 seconds of freefall time we would have.

Just a few ways we could spice things up, I guess.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 18, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



RUN FOR YOUR LIFE, THUMPER!!!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 18, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Shouldn't that be RUN FOR YOUR LIFE, *IT"S* THUMPER........


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 18, 2016)

Kat said:


> I just texted with Gracie for a long while. She asked me to tell everyone she misses them SO much. And she sends
> 
> Please think of, and pray for she and her husband. They really need to find some place where they can stay/live. We need her back here. You know she's got some wild stories to tell!!!



I know.  It tears my heart out to think of two seasoned citizens completely homeless and nowhere to go that is satisfactory for them.  There just has to be a solution somewhere.  They aren't penniless at all, but the area they are in is so expensive and they won't abandon their dog.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 18, 2016)

I've worn a lot of hats during my storied career.  Been to a lot of places, seen a lot of things.  But one place came to mind just yesterday.  I was talking to Mom, who could win a gold medal if Hand Wringing was an Olympic event.  She's currently worried about my potential exposure to bedbugs.  I told her that I take all the necessary precautions and I have faced greater hazards than bedbugs.

I had a project in Birmingham, Alabama in August at a coke plant.  Now, just break that down.  Birmingham Alabama.  Not known for the winter sports activities, not considered a good place to be when months have no "R" in their name.  August.  Arguably the hottest month of our calendar.  And a coke plant.  A place that heats coal and converts it to a higher temperature yielding fuel.  Coke is to coal as charcoal is to hardwood.

The place was as close to the hinges on the gates of Hell a mortal can get without first dying.  My job was to calibrate, place and analyze air pumps to determine the level of toxic gases the workers were exposed to.  The pumps are about the sized of a cigar box, fitted with a length of aquarium tubing with a filter cassette about the size of a 35mm film canister.

The pumps had to be placed in areas the workers spent their time.  So, the plant manager walked me around the facility and explained the operations there.  Coke is placed in what they call batteries.  these batteries are arraigned like slices of bread in a loaf, cheek to jowl as it were.  They each are about three feet wide and thirty feet square with eight to ten batteries arrayed together. 

Coal is poured into the top of each battery and a steel lid is affixed.  The narrow sides of the batteries are actually doors so when the coke is ready, both doors are opened and the coke is pushed out the opposite side into a waiting rail car.  It comes out red hot, smoking and dirty.  Dumped into the rail car, it then goes beneath a spray of water to quench it and prevent it from continuously burning.  The sound is deafening, the plume of steam is awe inspiring and the smell...  Well, the smell is not one that Airwick would feature in room deodorizers.

We walked beside one of these batteries when the plant manager grabbed my arm.  "Wait here just a little bit!" he cautioned with his regional accent dripping with honeysuckle and molasses.  I looked ahead and saw one of the batteries spewing gray/green smoke at a prodigious rate.

Suddenly that smoke burst into flame!  The flames shot out of the batteries exactly the way I always imagined dragon's fiery blasts would look like.  Whoosh!  Fifteen more feet and I would have been flambéed. 

And Mom is worried about bedbugs.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 18, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I have a small stuffed replica of Thumper sitting on my desk.  He along with Bambi and Pepe Le Pew werre the most adorable Disney characters ever and have been the most recognizable for going on an amazing 75 years now.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 18, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I would imagine Mickey is the most recognizable Disney character.....


----------



## peach174 (Nov 18, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Im inocent I tell ya!!!!
I didnt know you had little thumper in full view.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 18, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Well yes being the first and sort of the symbol of the Disney Empire.  Mickey Mouse is an astounding 88 years old this year.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 18, 2016)

Kat said:


> I just texted with Gracie for a long while. She asked me to tell everyone she misses them SO much. And she sends
> 
> Please think of, and pray for she and her husband. They really need to find some place where they can stay/live. We need her back here. You know she's got some wild stories to tell!!!



Thanks for the update, Kat.  Make sure you tell her that we are thinking about her too.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 18, 2016)

Happy Friday!


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 18, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Mickey Rourke?


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 18, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Innocent little forest creature?  I think not!    Lol.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 18, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



No, I don't know if Mickey Rourke's parents would recognize him after the boxing and cosmetic surgeries.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 18, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I saw him in an old movie once, and he actually used to be not a bad looking man.  Does boxing really mess up your face that bad?  Goodness.  It seems like his whole face is someone else's face.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 18, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Plastic surgery can do some really amazing things.  I don't know if his appearance before was all due to boxing but the surgery sure made a difference:


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 18, 2016)

By the way, as I continue to plan and prepare for our family Thanksgiving dinner at our house next week, I am also looking ahead:


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 18, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Nah, it was playing the bad guy in Iron Man II.........

He had a series of botched surgeries to fix the boxing damage but it's finally been fixed since.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 18, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Well, if that is what you called "fixed."  He looks horrible to me.  Too bad.  He was a good looking man.  I think plastic surgery ruins your appearance anyways.  They all seem to have that "joker" face going on.  It must be because the skin is pulled so tightly.  Weird looking.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 18, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Maybe he should comb his hair too.  

Wow.  He was really good looking in the before picture.  I realize people get older, but he just looks like he has had too MUCH plastic surgery.  I thought the same about Bruce Jenner (before all of the transgender stuff).  He was good looking as a younger man, but then he went and had a bunch of plastic surgeries and ruined his face.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 18, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> By the way, as I continue to plan and prepare for our family Thanksgiving dinner at our house next week, I am also looking ahead:



Yes, please share the recipe.    I tried to make a gingerbread house once.  God, what a disaster.  Lol.  I'm certainly no artist, especially with icing.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 18, 2016)

Apparently they change your diagnosis from bronchitis to pneumonia when your oxygen level is 93 and you passed out twice Thursday from coughing spells.  

Anywho, got a whole new group of antibiotics, so we'll see.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 18, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Apparently they change your diagnosis from bronchitis to pneumonia when your oxygen level is 93 and you passed out twice Thursday from coughing spells.
> 
> Anywho, got a whole new group of antibiotics, so we'll see.



Hope you feel better soon.  Get plenty of rest and drink lots of orange juice and water.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 18, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 18, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Apparently they change your diagnosis from bronchitis to pneumonia when your oxygen level is 93 and you passed out twice Thursday from coughing spells.
> 
> Anywho, got a whole new group of antibiotics, so we'll see.



Shoot Save.  So sorry.  You really should find a good book or some favorite movies or something and just take it easy for awhile and let yourself heal.  Wish I could give you some of my house specialty chicken soup.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 18, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, as I continue to plan and prepare for our family Thanksgiving dinner at our house next week, I am also looking ahead:
> ...



I didn't even get as far as the icing with my one memorable--and not in a good way--attempt.  

I always thought I could hold my own in those on TV baking competitions until that.  And I decided I better stick with the simpler stuff I know I can do.


----------



## Spoonman (Nov 18, 2016)

Well I still exist.  I've just been spending very little time online. It seems I don't have the time to do all of the things I want to do. I can't believe another holiday season is already here.  hoping everyone is doing ok


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 18, 2016)

Spoonman said:


> Well I still exist.  I've just been spending very little time online. It seems I don't have the time to do all of the things I want to do. I can't believe another holiday season is already here.  hoping everyone is doing ok


Hopefully ya have the money to replace the time.......


----------



## Spoonman (Nov 18, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Well I still exist.  I've just been spending very little time online. It seems I don't have the time to do all of the things I want to do. I can't believe another holiday season is already here.  hoping everyone is doing ok
> ...


I wish money could buy some time.  lol


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 18, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently they change your diagnosis from bronchitis to pneumonia when your oxygen level is 93 and you passed out twice Thursday from coughing spells.
> ...



I am afraid this has triggered my CTS...

...Caged Tiger Syndrome.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 18, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Well if you want to remain a tiger you'd better get some rest and heal, otherwise you'll remain a kitten for a while, with setbacks.
Believe me, I deal with a big bear everyday about pushing himself to far.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 18, 2016)

Spoonman said:


> Well I still exist.  I've just been spending very little time online. It seems I don't have the time to do all of the things I want to do. I can't believe another holiday season is already here.  hoping everyone is doing ok




Thank you for letting us know, we were worried about you ya know.


----------



## Spoonman (Nov 18, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Well I still exist.  I've just been spending very little time online. It seems I don't have the time to do all of the things I want to do. I can't believe another holiday season is already here.  hoping everyone is doing ok
> ...


Thanks, I keep thinking I need to log on.  then I get sidetracked and forget about it. so many forums I've lost links for, forgotten passwords.  at least this one I can google and it shows up


----------



## Sherry (Nov 18, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Today is Mickey's birthday, and he shares it with WQ. We went to a nice place on the gulf for dinner, and then over to my Mom's for cake and ice cream.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 18, 2016)

Spoonman said:


> Well I still exist.  I've just been spending very little time online. It seems I don't have the time to do all of the things I want to do. I can't believe another holiday season is already here.  hoping everyone is doing ok



Spoonie!!!   So good to see you.  At least you're out of your Christmas avatar.     We all understand how life sometimes interferes with the stuff we do on the internet, but always pleased when you drop by.  You and yours are all well I presume?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 18, 2016)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...




Oh shoot!!!  I had WQ's birthday marked on my calendar and for whatever reason never looked at the calendar today.  Thanks for reminding me before it is all over Sherry.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 18, 2016)

WelfareQueen






*THAT WOULD BE OUR OWN WelfareQueen OF COURSE!!!!*

*Our philosopher and CS court composer and all round good guy.  Hope you have had a great day!*​


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 19, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Lol.  That is scary!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 19, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Imperius,
Gracie and Mr. G in a difficult transition,
Kat's mom and her sister,
Wellness for saveliberty,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And we are still holding vigil for Alan, Oddball, Noomi, and all others that we hope will find their way back to us.

Note:  The rock was not moved by any living thing.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 19, 2016)

Good night GF


----------



## Gracie (Nov 19, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


MrG and I are seriously considering it. Fireplace, goats, pinuckle (however it's spelled), good company, ho zilla that MrG knows how to drive, friends. Yes, we are talking about it.


Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## mdk (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi, Ms. Gracie! I hope all is well. Cheers!


----------



## Gracie (Nov 19, 2016)

There is a small town in az...East of Tucson called Pearce. In-laws want to move there and have us join them. But...we have to go before them cuz they don't have the money for the deposit or first month's rent. I am a bit nervous about yhat

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Nov 19, 2016)

I tried to read as much as I missed here, but cell battery is really low, so I have to go. I did read the kind offers and thank you guys very much for the thought. I wish I could tell you all that has transpired, but it would be a novel. However y'all need to know that many are experiencing what we are. Seniors without homes, waiting lists five years long, old people in walkers given blankets but no roof. I had no clue the system was so broken until we began to experience it ourselves. Most of the assistances are closed or overwhelmed so bad, there are no available services. It is bad here. Actually all over California. And like I said..we are not alone. It's bad. And sad. At least MrG and I have the van. He is going to sell his truck and get a cargo van. Mine is just not big enough for me, karma and a six foot guy. Hence, cargo van for his bedroom, and we circle the proverbial wagons at night.
We have met many homeless...and no the local hangout for the non druggies and go there whenever we get our SS checks to buy them dollar burgers at Burger King. They were a big help to us when we joined their ranks as "homeless). I think the worst part of this is how we are treated. Like pondscum. Or mentals. Or crackheads. Many in our same boat are like us...paid rent on time, have good credit, but just make enough to pay the awful rents here...and a landlord that boots you out cuz he wants his house back.
One lady we met that also sleeps in her car with her two little poodles, lived in her rental 23 years and BOOM...landlord gave her 60 day notice...and like us, she couldn't find another home. The rent is super high and they want you to pay two months rent as deposit plus normal rent. Adding it all up for a one bedroom..plus turning on all utilities, moving costs, buying furniture...it comes to almost six grand!!!

So needless to say....many of us are in the same proverbial boat. And it's shameful how we treat our own, yet illegals and refugees get more help...not counting money we send to other countries that could go to help US and others like us. Shameful.

AnywY...I have much to share...and I will...eventually. For now, I just don't want to bring anyone down with woes...so...goodnight, thank you, and know I love you guys.

Will check in again when I can.

Hugs

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Kat (Nov 19, 2016)

Good to see that post Ms Gracie


gallantwarrior please check your PM's.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 19, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I tried to read as much as I missed here, but cell battery is really low, so I have to go. I did read the kind offers and thank you guys very much for the thought. I wish I could tell you all that has transpired, but it would be a novel. However y'all need to know that many are experiencing what we are. Seniors without homes, waiting lists five years long, old people in walkers given blankets but no roof. I had no clue the system was so broken until we began to experience it ourselves. Most of the assistances are closed or overwhelmed so bad, there are no available services. It is bad here. Actually all over California. And like I said..we are not alone. It's bad. And sad. At least MrG and I have the van. He is going to sell his truck and get a cargo van. Mine is just not big enough for me, karma and a six foot guy. Hence, cargo van for his bedroom, and we circle the proverbial wagons at night.
> We have met many homeless...and no the local hangout for the non druggies and go there whenever we get our SS checks to buy them dollar burgers at Burger King. They were a big help to us when we joined their ranks as "homeless). I think the worst part of this is how we are treated. Like pondscum. Or mentals. Or crackheads. Many in our same boat are like us...paid rent on time, have good credit, but just make enough to pay the awful rents here...and a landlord that boots you out cuz he wants his house back.
> One lady we met that also sleeps in her car with her two little poodles, lived in her rental 23 years and BOOM...landlord gave her 60 day notice...and like us, she couldn't find another home. The rent is super high and they want you to pay two months rent as deposit plus normal rent. Adding it all up for a one bedroom..plus turning on all utilities, moving costs, buying furniture...it comes to almost six grand!!!
> 
> ...



Again I wish we had a place for you Gracie.  And we're big boys and girls here and certainly strong enough to be an outlet to vent to.  One very serious suggestion:  you write well, express yourself in easy to get and very comprehensive form.  Do be keeping a journal about all this.  I sense a very strong market for a book of your experience.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 19, 2016)

Just got back from Fort Stanton, long day........  Had fun though, one of the ladies made bread and baked it in the fire in a cast iron dutch oven, came out really good, basically an eighth inch blackened crust (normal when cooked this way), soft and moist on the inside.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 19, 2016)

Seems like we scored the neighbors RV for a month or two! It's small, but it is 3 times the length of the van...and we can stand up in it. Big plus!

She wants to sell it but said we can use it for awhile and until both upcoming holidays are over. That means up to January! I think. I don't take anything for granted anymore, so....I will continue to be ready to move on if she says "OK. Need my RV back".

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Nov 19, 2016)

Meanwhile, that damn flu shot I got yesterday made me sick. But it beats having the real flu, eh?

Went browsing and saw someone posting I thought I wound never see again, so taking a quickie minute to say "hey Ropey! Hope all is well with you and I sure have missed you!"

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Nov 19, 2016)

Damn. I tried the @ button but it didn't work. Would someone be so kind to pass my greetings on to him? This cell is a bitch to figure out. Gadgetry. I loathe it[emoji38]

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Ropey (Nov 19, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Meanwhile, that damn flu shot I got yesterday made me sick. But it beats having the real flu, eh?
> 
> Went browsing and saw someone posting I thought I wound never see again, so taking a quickie minute to say "hey Ropey! Hope all is well with you and I sure have missed you!"
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



I'm quite fine, thanks Gracie.  Sometimes I just need time away from everyone.

Then I come back when I need time away from me.  

How are you doing?


----------



## peach174 (Nov 19, 2016)

Gracie said:


> There is a small town in az...East of Tucson called Pearce. In-laws want to move there and have us join them. But...we have to go before them cuz they don't have the money for the deposit or first month's rent. I am a bit nervous about yhat
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app




Its a very small town there Gracie and long drives to get groceries, or any medical facilities.
Nearest big towns are Sierra Vista then 50 miles more to Tucson.
Its a real small town and nice people.
But if you like city life its very dificult to get used to.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 19, 2016)

Ropey said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile, that damn flu shot I got yesterday made me sick. But it beats having the real flu, eh?
> ...


Taking drugs and almost numb...that's how I am doing at the moment, lol. Told doc yesterday I needed some pain pills cuz I am in major flare-up right now...and bless his heart, he came thru. So at the moment, I am one happy camper...pun intended. Hehehe

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Nov 19, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > There is a small town in az...East of Tucson called Pearce. In-laws want to move there and have us join them. But...we have to go before them cuz they don't have the money for the deposit or first month's rent. I am a bit nervous about yhat
> ...


Hi hon. Small towns are fine with me. I loathe large cities. However, I thing I am going to start prowling around upper az...flagstaff maybe or thatarea. Maybe even up higher...like in Colorado/cortez/Durango. I think my joints will be happier although my mind will always want the sea. But, wet is wet...so a lake or river will suffice. 

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## peach174 (Nov 19, 2016)

Gracie said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




Yes I just thought I would give you an idea of how far eveyone that lives there has to drive to get things.
Especially medical.
We are far from wet.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 19, 2016)

Hey happy you stopped in the Coffee Shop Ropey .   Hope all is well with you.


----------



## Ropey (Nov 19, 2016)

Gracie said:


> So at the moment, I am one happy camper...pun intended. Hehehe



Good stuff. 




Foxfyre said:


> Hey happy you stopped in the Coffee Shop Ropey .   Hope all is well with you.



Thanks foxfyre, hope all is fine with you as well. I'm doing better than I have a right to be.


----------



## Kat (Nov 19, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Seems like we scored the neighbors RV for a month or two! It's small, but it is 3 times the length of the van...and we can stand up in it. Big plus!
> 
> She wants to sell it but said we can use it for awhile and until both upcoming holidays are over. That means up to January! I think. I don't take anything for granted anymore, so....I will continue to be ready to move on if she says "OK. Need my RV back".
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app




Bless those neighbors! That is a relief!!


----------



## Gracie (Nov 20, 2016)

They have been good neighbors for 13 years. I am thankful they have shown some mercy!

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 20, 2016)

Gracie said:


> There is a small town in az...East of Tucson called Pearce. In-laws want to move there and have us join them. But...we have to go before them cuz they don't have the money for the deposit or first month's rent. I am a bit nervous about yhat
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app




Gracie, I have been thinking about you quite a bit lately....(so has Sherry).  I am sending good thoughts your way and have been for a while.  

Glad you have a place...


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 20, 2016)

Gracie said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Durango has very few rentals if any at all and it's not really cheap.  I just checked Trinidad and Walsenburg, both places that had cheap houses and cheap rents.  No rentals and the house prices have tripled, I'm pretty sure the pot (marijuana) economy has something to do with it.
Basically if you draw a line from Pueblo CO east to west everything north of that hasn't changed much in the way of availability and prices.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 20, 2016)

mdk said:


> Hi, Ms. Gracie! I hope all is well. Cheers!



mdk!!!  You haven't been here in awhile too.  So happy you dropped in.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 20, 2016)

WelfareQueen said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > There is a small town in az...East of Tucson called Pearce. In-laws want to move there and have us join them. But...we have to go before them cuz they don't have the money for the deposit or first month's rent. I am a bit nervous about yhat
> ...



Happy you stopped in WQ.  Nothing happens in or near Florida that I don't think of you and Sherry


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 20, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Albuquerque does have some low rental housing and some of it is in really nice neighborhoods.  But I don't see much where pets are allowed.  And that is so silly to me as children, though we love them and bless them, are almost always going to be more damaging just being normal kids than will the average especially elderly dog.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 20, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Seems like we scored the neighbors RV for a month or two! It's small, but it is 3 times the length of the van...and we can stand up in it. Big plus!
> 
> She wants to sell it but said we can use it for awhile and until both upcoming holidays are over. That means up to January! I think. I don't take anything for granted anymore, so....I will continue to be ready to move on if she says "OK. Need my RV back".
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



Praise the Lord.  Any shelter is better than no shelter.  Meanwhile we'll keep the positive vibes going for a more permanent solution.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 20, 2016)

Gracie check out subsidized housing in Truth or Consequences NM.  There are three large HUD complexes there that give preference to folks like you and the Mr.  This is a super small town in the middle of nowhere but it caters to retirees so there is a good health clinic there, sufficient shopping for groceries, etc., and you are within an hour or so of Las Cruces if you need a specialist or larger hospital facilities.  Pure desert but New Mexico's largest lake, Elephant Butte, is within a few minutes.  Hot summers, mild winters, but all four seasons.  Rents are all 30% of your gross monthly income.and you pay utilities.  I think all do take pets at least up to 25 pounds for one of the facilities; not sure if there are limits on others.  The only problem is you would lose your Medical but Medicaid here is pretty good so I've heard.

And frankly it would scare me to death to think about leaving my known support services and familiar territory for an unknown like that.


----------



## mdk (Nov 20, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Ms. Gracie! I hope all is well. Cheers!
> ...



I've been hanging out in the basement, but I still love this place b/c it was first stop here. I am at brunch and playing board games before the start of the Steeler game. Yay! Hope everyone has a wonderful Sunday. Cheers!


----------



## peach174 (Nov 20, 2016)

mdk said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...




Good to hear from you.
Please stop in a little more often, we missed you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 20, 2016)

mdk said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Well I'll be rooting for the Steelers today too.  In fact I have them picked to score the most points today in my Pro Pickems league.    Rothlisberger was my starting quarterback on my fantasy team last year which gave me an above average interest in your team.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 20, 2016)

mdk said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


I'm playing a bored game......  Posting on the USMB........


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 20, 2016)

In between my bored game I'm also doing what many, if not most, would consider a boring pursuit.  As most of you know i'm a historian and a living historian, as a serious living historian the idea is to know and apply everything that one can possibly know and utilize to properly represent the period of time one is portraying.  Currently the time frame I am doing at Fort Stanton is 1858, as a smoker modern cigarettes are obviously a no no, cigars and pipes were the norm as such I am currently researching cigars.
The modern big honkers that most smoke weren't invented until the 1860s - 1870s, the huge honkers are distinctly modern.  Cigars of that period (1850) were slightly bigger around than cigarettes and a little longer and typically not as neatly rolled as the later ones. 
You see it's minutia levels that separates the serious living historians from the casual reenactor but there is also a major division among the serious living historians.  A very few fully immerse themselves in the time period with everything correct down to the type of underwear worn and foods eaten others (like myself) take the approach that if it can't be seen then there isn't a problem.  Campaigners worry about hand stitched clothing the rest of us only worry about hand stitching where it's visible, campaigners will eat weevilly hard tack, parched corn and drink acorn coffee, been there, done that, no thanks.........


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 20, 2016)

Nice to hear from Gracie, mdk and Ropey in the CS.  Please hang with us more often.  Monday I get the x ray results and another oxygen level test.  Expecting the oxygen to be 95 or above and two cracked ribs.  I can feel them popping in and out when I cough.  Ringel?  Can you smoke downwind please.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 20, 2016)

Mrg and I have decided to leave calif. Gonna head to az, just not sure where. Benson and Tombstnoe have nice small places within our price range from what I have seen on Zillow and Craigslist. But first, we have to get stuff done here
...teeth checked and cleaned and any fills if cavities found, plus refills on all meds, also clean out the storage and get rid of 90% of what we held on to so it all fits in his truck. Won't need a storage unit then...which saves us money and all we own goes with us in that truck. So, we are planning to do all this by January. His family lives on the rez, but he doesn't want to go there...said he doesn't know them anymore cuz it's been over 40 years since he saw the closest fam members. Unfortunately, this is going to be another scarey adventure for two old folks...in a new state, new territory we no nothing about and not one soul we could rely on to park in their driveway as we hunt for our own home.
This is definitely a whine...cuz this is scarier than hell, but we cannot stay here. I know that now.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## peach174 (Nov 20, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Mrg and I have decided to leave calif. Gonna head to az, just not sure where. Benson and Tombstnoe have nice small places within our price range from what I have seen on Zillow and Craigslist. But first, we have to get stuff done here
> ...teeth checked and cleaned and any fills if cavities found, plus refills on all meds, also clean out the storage and get rid of 90% of what we held on to so it all fits in his truck. Won't need a storage unit then...which saves us money and all we own goes with us in that truck. So, we are planning to do all this by January. His family lives on the rez, but he doesn't want to go there...said he doesn't know them anymore cuz it's been over 40 years since he saw the closest fam members. Unfortunately, this is going to be another scarey adventure for two old folks...in a new state, new territory we no nothing about and not one soul we could rely on to park in their driveway as we hunt for our own home.
> This is definitely a whine...cuz this is scarier than hell, but we cannot stay here. I know that now.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app




Look at the pricing for St. David and Pomerane they are small suburbs outside of Benson.
St. David is full of Mormons great people.
Many places are low in rent.
Our Hospital in Benson is one of the best.
Thers a VA in Sierra Vista.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 20, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Mrg and I have decided to leave calif. Gonna head to az, just not sure where. Benson and Tombstnoe have nice small places within our price range from what I have seen on Zillow and Craigslist. But first, we have to get stuff done here
> ...


Thank you for the info. Found a few in benson I plan to call tomorrow. 

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 20, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Mrg and I have decided to leave calif. Gonna head to az, just not sure where. Benson and Tombstnoe have nice small places within our price range from what I have seen on Zillow and Craigslist. But first, we have to get stuff done here
> ...teeth checked and cleaned and any fills if cavities found, plus refills on all meds, also clean out the storage and get rid of 90% of what we held on to so it all fits in his truck. Won't need a storage unit then...which saves us money and all we own goes with us in that truck. So, we are planning to do all this by January. His family lives on the rez, but he doesn't want to go there...said he doesn't know them anymore cuz it's been over 40 years since he saw the closest fam members. Unfortunately, this is going to be another scarey adventure for two old folks...in a new state, new territory we no nothing about and not one soul we could rely on to park in their driveway as we hunt for our own home.
> This is definitely a whine...cuz this is scarier than hell, but we cannot stay here. I know that now.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


Be prepared, Benson and Tombstone are in the middle of the desert, pretty but if your initial reaction was like mine you won't think so.  But then again you might be one of those like us that the desert grows on and you come to love.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 20, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Mrg and I have decided to leave calif. Gonna head to az, just not sure where. Benson and Tombstnoe have nice small places within our price range from what I have seen on Zillow and Craigslist. But first, we have to get stuff done here
> ...


Pretty sure I will hate it...but my body will love it. If I find a quaint small home, I can make it beachy on the inside, tropical in the yard or patio...if I can find succulents that look tropical, lol.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## peach174 (Nov 20, 2016)

St. David has plenty of water,big trees, natural well springs and even a small lake.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 20, 2016)

I just know now in my heart...this is the end here. I got 30 years of this place. My remaining years will be somewhere else. Unless a miracle happens...which I doubt.

You don't realize how much you miss when you don't have it any more. Like, a real toilet, a warm shower, TV, a fridge. We haven't had any of those things in over a month. Ice chest, fast food, sponge baths with cold water, and a cell phone. Except tonight. Every Sunday, we get a room at motel 6, do our laundry, shower twice (tonight and again in the morning) a real flushing toilet, and TV! Once a week, heaven to us! Only thing missing is a kitchen.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Nov 20, 2016)

9009 E Highway 181,Pearce, AZ 85625

3 beds · 2 baths · 1,344 sqft

 FOR RENT

$600/mo

Rent Zestimate[emoji768]: $750/mo

List your rental on Zillow. It's free!

Nice Manufactured Home on 20 Acres near Turkey Creek - Three bedroom 2 bath home with split floor plan, washer and dryer hookups, private well, propane tank, on 20 private acres. Large storage building, some fencing, room for horses. 



Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 20, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


You may also want to consider New Mexico, Truth or Consequences it next to Elephant Butte Lake on the Rio Grande.







Alamogordo is nestled up against the Sacramento Mountains, 30 minute drive up to Ruidoso or Cloudcroft, mountains, trees, water, etc.

Alamogordo;






Ruidoso;






Cloudcroft;


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 20, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I just know now in my heart...this is the end here. I got 30 years of this place. My remaining years will be somewhere else. Unless a miracle happens...which I doubt.
> 
> You don't realize how much you miss when you don't have it any more. Like, a real toilet, a warm shower, TV, a fridge. We haven't had any of those things in over a month. Ice chest, fast food, sponge baths with cold water, and a cell phone. Except tonight. Every Sunday, we get a room at motel 6, do our laundry, shower twice (tonight and again in the morning) a real flushing toilet, and TV! Once a week, heaven to us! Only thing missing is a kitchen.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



Still sending positive vibes that your ordeal is over soon in a way that is not just tolerable but pleasant and enjoyable.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 20, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Yeah I suggested T or C earlier because it is a community that seriously caters to retirees and has a lot of subsidized housing


----------



## Gracie (Nov 20, 2016)

Ruidoso looks like Aspen co

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Nov 20, 2016)

Gonna go to nm in a few, take a gander in zillow

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 20, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Ruidoso looks like Aspen co
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


the problem with Ruidoso is it's not really cheap but we were looking at much bigger properties than you probably are.  
Also to the west of Alamogordo is White Sands.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 20, 2016)

Nothing in our price range in rudosio or T Ruth cons. Nada. Zip. My filters found nothing, but a buttload near, in and around Benson sure did. I sent inquiries to about 8 in the past couple of hours.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 20, 2016)

Socorro on I 25 also has some inexpensive housing and the San Mateo Mountains are just to the west.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 20, 2016)

Just found a house in Pearce for 58k. Dayum. We need to hie our butts to Benson area, mui pronto.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Nov 20, 2016)

Anywho...down to bare bones in battery life on the cell....so....gotta plug her in to recharge. See house guys later and thanks for the info!

Hugs

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 20, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Nothing in our price range in rudosio or T Ruth cons. Nada. Zip. My filters found nothing, but a buttload near, in and around Benson sure did. I sent inquiries to about 8 in the past couple of hours.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



Really?  I typed in Subsidized housing Truth or Consequences NM and came up with three large HUD complexes all in your price range and at least one or two allows pets.


----------



## Kat (Nov 20, 2016)

Things are looking up, Gracie. I feel it. You have a lot of us praying and pulling for you.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 20, 2016)

St. David

533 E Vail Lane, St David AZ, 85630 for sale | Homes.com
42,099.00
2bed
1bath


----------



## Gracie (Nov 21, 2016)

All charged up on the cell, but also just popped a sleeping pill, so I won't be here long.

Gonna find an agent in that general area but continue to look for a temp rental. The move to Banning calif and the stuff we bought there thinking we were going to stay...put a goodly dent in our piddly savings, so a down payment is going to be low...not counting purchasing furniture we no longer have...washer,dryer,fridge,beds,etc...turning on utilities...gonna prob take it all and I don't want to be flat broke doing it. So buying may be out of the equation unless we can find an owner carry. I dunno. Just gonna have to play it by ear. Find a rental first...then check out buying.

Meanwhile, I was outside having a cig and a HUGE owl was no more than ten feet from me, perched on the roof of a motel guests truck. I saved hello and it just stared at me, then flew across the lot and say on the fencing in front of me..a bit closer, and stared some more. I waved again and spoke softly a good night greeting and success of hunting, then it flew away after a bit. I just now looked up owl messenger... It means change is on the horizon. OK. I hope it's a good change.

And with that, I wish you all a good night and happy hunting on whatever you seek, friends. 

Hugs

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 21, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Imperius,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition,
Kat's mom and her sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all others who need to find their way back.


----------



## Kat (Nov 21, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> ...




Pretty Pretty!


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 21, 2016)

Kat said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...


Probably Phoenix.  The sequaro is a dead giveaway.

BTW Good morning.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 21, 2016)

There are sequaro outside of Tucson also.
Could be either Phonix or Tucson.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 21, 2016)

Thanksgiving in four days and I'll be cooking every single one of those days. 

The ladies Aux. are cooking the pies and cookies today and tomorrow.
Wednesday and Thursday I'm cooking for our turkey day.

The guys will deliver the food baskets of turkeys and all the fixings for our low income families on Wed.
Then the guys will be cooking the turkeys and ham dinners Thursday to serve any and all vets who a good homecooked Thansgiving meal.
Gotta leave in about an hour.
It's really cloudy here today maybe we might get rain.
Love ya all and hope everyone has a great thanksgiving.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 21, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Thanksgiving in four days and I'll be cooking every single one of those days.
> 
> The ladies Aux. are cooking the pies and cookies today and tomorrow.
> Wednesday and Thursday I'm cooking for our turkey day.
> ...


I wanna come live in your town, peach.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 21, 2016)

Good morning all.  Beautiful morning in Albuquerque.  We are finally having normal fall weather - cold nights followed by mellow coolish days.  The only problem is we have a pretty good chance for occasional rain today and tonight and we still don't have our roof fixed from the hail storm--a leak in the great room and in the garage.  Roofer can't get here to do the repairs until the week after Thanksgiving.  But we'll deal with it.

Kudos to Peach and the Thanksgiving basket program.  Albuquerque is too large for such one on one attention to the needy but the Salvation Army and others do a good job of handling it so we give extra cash.  Cooking would be more fun and satisfying.  

But looking ahead and planning for our family Thanksgiving dinner on Thursday.  Huge Butterball turkey, courtesy of my aunt who wanted to buy it but didn't want to cook it, defrosting in the fridge.  Others will bring fill in side dishes and it will be fun.  And it gives me an excuse to get up and get some housework done too.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 21, 2016)

peach174 said:


> There are sequaro outside of Tucson also.
> Could be either Phonix or Tucson.


Looks too big to be Tucson (or Tuscon.........  But in Star Wars they spelled it Tusken.........)


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 21, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > There are sequaro outside of Tucson also.
> ...



The sand people are easily startled, but they'll soon be back....and in greater numbers.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 21, 2016)

Since it's almost Thanksgiving, I think it's early enough to post Christmas stuff....


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 21, 2016)

Can't wait until Friday!!!  Love those sammies made out of left over turkey!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 21, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Can't wait until Friday!!!  Love those sammies made out of left over turkey!!!



I enjoy that too BBD.  The only problem is my aunt delivered a large stack of carry home containers with her turkey.  By the time I send leftover turkey and trimmings with four of our Thanksgiving dinner guests, I wonder if we will have leftovers for the five of us who will be here for the weekend?  Oh well.  We'll cross that bridge when we come to it.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 21, 2016)

Okay.....it only hit 65 degrees here in Florida today.  Enough with the Arctic blast.  This sucks.....


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 21, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > There are sequaro outside of Tucson also.
> ...



I dunno.  Tucson is quite a bit bigger than Albuquerque proper and is also pretty spread out--covers a lot of real estate.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 21, 2016)

WelfareQueen said:


> Okay.....it only hit 65 degrees here in Florida today.  Enough with the Arctic blast.  This sucks.....



Yeah.  It's tough I know but somebody has to live there.   But I don't know about you and Montrovant rushing Christmas.  But you both are adorable so I guess I can handle it.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 21, 2016)

Gracie said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanksgiving in four days and I'll be cooking every single one of those days.
> ...




Its a beautiful little town, the citizens take good care of our retried citizens.
4 whole stop lights.  were pretty proud of that we used to have only 2 
Our young men are gentalmen and open the doors for ladies.
If you want water around you with big trees (rare in the desert), try finding a place in St. David.
Its our only oasis here.
Benson is very close.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 21, 2016)

I'm exausted but we had lots of fun today.
We have many pies this year. We have some new vets that have joined over the last 5 years and the ladies made blueberry and cherry pies.
Now we have pumkin,apple,sugar free pumpkin.5 types.
Tomorrow is cookies whew!
The kids love our turkey shaped surgar cookies with iceing.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 21, 2016)

Gracie said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanksgiving in four days and I'll be cooking every single one of those days.
> ...



Yes if you were homeless down here people would have helped you.
None of us would have let any senior citizens live in a van.
We work  together as a community.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 21, 2016)

WelfareQueen said:


> Okay.....it only hit 65 degrees here in Florida today.  Enough with the Arctic blast.  This sucks.....


At least you don't have to worry about snowmen gone bad........


----------



## Kat (Nov 21, 2016)

peach174 said:


> There are sequaro outside of Tucson also.
> Could be either Phonix or Tucson.



Cool
My cousin and family live in Tucson, and have for years.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 21, 2016)

Kat said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > There are sequaro outside of Tucson also.
> ...



I don't like it
They drive crazy there.
I liked it when I lived there in the 70's before it grew into the monster spreadout that it is now.
The foothills was a beautiful view, now its all expensive houses.


----------



## Kat (Nov 21, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...




Well, that doesn't sound so great.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 21, 2016)

Shoot.  We're getting more hail with our roof still unrepaired from the last hailstorm.  But this so far is pea sized stuff that won't do much damage unless we get inches of it.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 21, 2016)

Kat said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > There are sequaro outside of Tucson also.
> ...




I've been to Tucson many times.  It's a great place.  Probably the best Mexican food in the USA (although San Diego and Albuquerque might disagree).  Mt Lemon is right outside of town and beautiful...ditto the Mission San Xavier south of town.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 21, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


I've seen way too much crazy driving but there's no possible way it could even hope to compete in craziness with the DC Metro are........

Last I checked for housing in Tucson (last week) boat loads of foreclosures and home prices were not bad at all.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 21, 2016)

Follow up appointment was today.  x rays confirmed pneumonia along with left side ribs number 10 & 11 broken.

They gave me another antibiotic shot in the other cheek today.  Word must be getting around the office about my nice butt.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 21, 2016)

peach174 said:


> I'm exausted but we had lots of fun today.
> We have many pies this year. We have some new vets that have joined over the last 5 years and the ladies made blueberry and cherry pies.
> Now we have pumkin,apple,sugar free pumpkin.5 types.
> Tomorrow is cookies whew!
> The kids love our turkey shaped surgar cookies with iceing.


Looking at a home in Pearce...on kit Carson road. Only 30k, but we have to see if a lender will finance it. Meanwhile, we put an offer in of 25k, owner carry with 4k down. On two acres, private well. 
Don't know what will happen next, but it was worth a try.

No turkey day for us here. We might find a cafe and grab a dinner, though.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Nov 21, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Are you in benson? Maybe if we find a place there, I can treat you to lunch!

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Nov 21, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Follow up appointment was today.  x rays confirmed pneumonia along with left side ribs number 10 & 11 broken.
> 
> They gave me another antibiotic shot in the other cheek today.  Word must be getting around the office about my nice butt.


What the hell did you do to get some broken ribs? Dang, dude! You gotta watch out for that pnuemonia. Mrg had it along with sepsis and it almost killed him.
You keep in touch with your doc, mister!


Kat said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > There are sequaro outside of Tucson also.
> ...




Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## peach174 (Nov 21, 2016)

Gracie said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I live outside of Benson.
We can most certainly meet for lunch.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 21, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



I agree with that.  Not only DC drivers drive like bats out of hell, but they make u-turns anytime it occurs to them.  Apparently it is legal there.  The other place I just won't drive is the DFW metro area and I'm white knuckle there when Hombre is driving.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 21, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



That sounds like Phoenix.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 21, 2016)

Gracie said:


> What the hell did you do to get some broken ribs? Dang, dude! You gotta watch out for that pnuemonia. Mrg had it along with sepsis and it almost killed him.
> You keep in touch with your doc, mister!
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



Meh, I have had several things try to kill me.  Not sure if the ribs hurt more or less than you not commenting on the nice butt.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 21, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I tried to read as much as I missed here, but cell battery is really low, so I have to go. I did read the kind offers and thank you guys very much for the thought. I wish I could tell you all that has transpired, but it would be a novel. However y'all need to know that many are experiencing what we are. Seniors without homes, waiting lists five years long, old people in walkers given blankets but no roof. I had no clue the system was so broken until we began to experience it ourselves. Most of the assistances are closed or overwhelmed so bad, there are no available services. It is bad here. Actually all over California. And like I said..we are not alone. It's bad. And sad. At least MrG and I have the van. He is going to sell his truck and get a cargo van. Mine is just not big enough for me, karma and a six foot guy. Hence, cargo van for his bedroom, and we circle the proverbial wagons at night.
> We have met many homeless...and no the local hangout for the non druggies and go there whenever we get our SS checks to buy them dollar burgers at Burger King. They were a big help to us when we joined their ranks as "homeless). I think the worst part of this is how we are treated. Like pondscum. Or mentals. Or crackheads. Many in our same boat are like us...paid rent on time, have good credit, but just make enough to pay the awful rents here...and a landlord that boots you out cuz he wants his house back.
> One lady we met that also sleeps in her car with her two little poodles, lived in her rental 23 years and BOOM...landlord gave her 60 day notice...and like us, she couldn't find another home. The rent is super high and they want you to pay two months rent as deposit plus normal rent. Adding it all up for a one bedroom..plus turning on all utilities, moving costs, buying furniture...it comes to almost six grand!!!
> 
> ...


How are you guys set for Thanksgiving, Gracie?  I'll be taking a boatload of canned and dry goods to a couple of local charities and donating them in your name.  I can hope that someone where you are does the same and at least you and Mr. Gracie can find a good, solid meal.  I know you have little to be thankful for, but do try to stay focused on the positive: you still have each other and your little fur-fam.  Stay warm, Lee.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 21, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > There is a small town in az...East of Tucson called Pearce. In-laws want to move there and have us join them. But...we have to go before them cuz they don't have the money for the deposit or first month's rent. I am a bit nervous about yhat
> ...


Last time I was in Sierra Vista, it had grown quite  bit, not so small anymore.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 21, 2016)

Gracie said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm exausted but we had lots of fun today.
> ...


If you have access to a Boston Market they have chicken dinners for the holidays.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 21, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


The driving trend in Colorado Springs is to simply pull out in traffic and hope the oncoming cars with the right of way are able to stop............ or swerve........


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 21, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


It's actually not bad, but it will be different.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 21, 2016)

Gracie said:


> All charged up on the cell, but also just popped a sleeping pill, so I won't be here long.
> 
> Gonna find an agent in that general area but continue to look for a temp rental. The move to Banning calif and the stuff we bought there thinking we were going to stay...put a goodly dent in our piddly savings, so a down payment is going to be low...not counting purchasing furniture we no longer have...washer,dryer,fridge,beds,etc...turning on utilities...gonna prob take it all and I don't want to be flat broke doing it. So buying may be out of the equation unless we can find an owner carry. I dunno. Just gonna have to play it by ear. Find a rental first...then check out buying.
> 
> ...


Good night, hugs, and all the most bestest wishes and hopes I can send your way, Gracie. AZ isn't bad at all, I've lived there myself and enjoyed it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 22, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



No, believe me.  I've driven in Phoenix quite a bit and it does not compare at all with the craziness of the DFW area or Washington DC.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 22, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > All charged up on the cell, but also just popped a sleeping pill, so I won't be here long.
> ...


I've been surfing Zillow....Colorado and Arizona both. Tomorrow, mrg back to his doc for his knee...and when he gets back, he can stay here in the RV with karma while I head to the library and do more searching via a PC instead of this cell phone,lol.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 22, 2016)

Gracie said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm exausted but we had lots of fun today.
> ...



You might want to be careful of the private well.  They are wonderful if you have good water and they work. But if they have to pull the pump, it is a significant major expense.  Of course up on the mountain we had a DEEP artesian well and that was a lot of pipe to pull.  Not so bad if the water table is more shallow but it is still expensive.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 22, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Imperius,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition,
Kat's mom and her sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all others who need to find their way back.

This one is labeled Tucson AZ


----------



## Kat (Nov 22, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> ...






Loving these pics foxy..


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 22, 2016)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Good luck.  It's probably much more likely that you will find something more affordable in just about any other state besides California.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 22, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Morning!
Correction!
We have 3 stop lights not four 
I keep thinking there is a light down west under the rail road bridge. Somebody told me.
I don't usually go to the west end of town but hubby does and says nope.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 22, 2016)

peach174 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



It's good to know where the stoplights are.  And now if anybody should ask me how many stoplights are in Benson AZ, I can tell them.      In Albuquerque, however, I am pretty sure there isn't a single soul who could state unequivocably how many stoplights there are.  Oh they could count them, but I bet nobody ever has.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 22, 2016)

For some reason it's important to small towns.  

Well gotta go , today is cookie baking and icing decorating today.
Talk to you all later this evening. 
Chow!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 22, 2016)

Gosh...  I'd love to live in a town that had three stop lights.  Our little town only has 1 stop light.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 22, 2016)

peach174 said:


> For some reason it's important to small towns. [emoji38]
> Well gotta go , today is cookie baking and icing decorating today.
> Talk to you all later this evening.
> Chow!


I just put an ad in Craigslist in Tucson area and got a wonderful call from a really sweet lady from Hawaii that is living in Tucson. My ad says I am looking for a room to rent for two seniors and it's just a temporary thing until we can find our own place. This lady just called me and said that she moved from Honolulu and has a room for us whenever we get out there so we have a place to stay while we look. I think we are going to take her up on her offer for $400 a month on a basis of month to month or even longer as she said it didn't matter to her how long we stayed but we had to be out there in order to find our own place if she is more than willing to help us.


peach174 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...





Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...




Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Nov 22, 2016)

Typo. Not if she is willing to help us but is willing to help us. I am getting a little bit excited about this idea. There is a mobile home on 20 acres in Pearce Arizona that is only 600 per month and we need to get out there to look at it because the broker is willing to hold it for us with a deposit of $900. I would like to do this but it's kind of scary to send $900 to a complete stranger even though he is a broker. Living with this lady will give us a chance to look around even more and be face-to-face with a person we are handing money to.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 22, 2016)

Well, here it is.  Thanksgiving week!  Thursday I hope each and every one of us had to loosen our belts and perhaps take a little nap early in the evening after gorging on all the Thanksgiving bill of fare.  I hope that each and every one of us takes time to, as one church kiosk proclaimed, "Think Thank Thoughts".  I hope that each and every one of us will either take glee in Black Friday retail mayhem, or avoid it altogether as we thumb through on-line shopping sites while wearing our pajamas and sipping on a cup of hot coffee or chocolate.

As for me, I plan to sleep in until 9:30 Thanksgiving morning.  I will prepare the ham and the whole kernel corn side dish.  I will take Daisy the Mutt for a pre-meal walk then go to my brother's home for the feast.

Friday I will go to my oldest, dearest friend's home and play Parker Brothers game of world domination~ RISK as we have for thirty years or more.

All in all, I hope each and every one of us has a grand and thankful weekend ahead!


----------



## Gracie (Nov 22, 2016)

We just got invited to Thanksgiving dinner from the folks letting us stay in the RV! Yay! We will not be alone after all. Mrg and I have felt so....homeless, alone, sad. This made my day. They also said we continue sleeping in the RV until we head to AZ. Another thing to be thankful for 

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 22, 2016)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Not meaning to discourage you about AK, but AZ is probably much more climate friendly for you an Mr G.  I liked Sierra Vista and Benson, but the larger cities, not so much.  But the summer heat was hellish for me.  Like a lizard, I ventured out mostly in the evenings, nights, and early mornings when the temps weren't so high.  I also liked the Lake Roberts/Continental Divide parts of NM.  Silver City was OK, too, but a bit over-priced compared to other parts of south central NM.  Good luck to you both (all three) and know that you have a standing invite to share our place up here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 22, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Well, here it is.  Thanksgiving week!  Thursday I hope each and every one of us had to loosen our belts and perhaps take a little nap early in the evening after gorging on all the Thanksgiving bill of fare.  I hope that each and every one of us takes time to, as one church kiosk proclaimed, "Think Thank Thoughts".  I hope that each and every one of us will either take glee in Black Friday retail mayhem, or avoid it altogether as we thumb through on-line shopping sites while wearing our pajamas and sipping on a cup of hot coffee or chocolate.
> 
> As for me, I plan to sleep in until 9:30 Thanksgiving morning.  I will prepare the ham and the whole kernel corn side dish.  I will take Daisy the Mutt for a pre-meal walk then go to my brother's home for the feast.
> 
> ...



Planning on it.  I was tickled by your plans to play "Risk".  Our son and his closest friends developed a tradition of a marathon "Risk" game every New Years because nobody travels on New Years and everybody was home.  They did that until they were all well into college and starting to get married.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 22, 2016)

Whew!  Thanksgiving week...two more weeks until finals and then some freedom from the podium.  I think this coming semester will be my last teaching.  After I move out to Willow permanently, I won't want to commute two hours, one way, to teach three hours.  Plus, there's so very much to do out here.  The partner is busily clearing trees away from the house and outbuildings and my job is to cut them into firewood, move them to the splitter, and then stack the wood.  Partner's not able to do heavy lifting yet, so all that "hard" stuff falls to me.  This is the first winter either of us has spent any significant time on the place and it's pretty clear that we'll need loads more firewood than we've put up so far.  The rule of thumb is to cut and stack enough firewood to fill the house, and that should be enough to last the winter.
I'm overbooked for Thanksgiving.  My buddy with whom I usually share Sunday dinner is hosting T-giving this year.  Usually, he and his GF go to relatives' places elsewhere.  So, I will be fed there at around 2 pm.  Then, the friends with whom I usually share holidays are expecting me some time after 4 pm.  Then I'll grab a nap at the partner's place in town and go to work.  At least I don't have to beg invites for the partner because he's staying in Willow all week.  Seriously, I would rather just follow my normal routine.  Disruption of that routine is getting more stressful for me all the time.
I'm so glad that Gracie and family appear to be finding some resolution for their dilemma.  I do hope this move goes well for them and brings them peace and rest.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 22, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Gosh...  I'd love to live in a town that had three stop lights.  Our little town only has 1 stop light.



We once lived in a small town in the north Texas Panhandle--smallest place that we have ever lived--that had no traffic lights.  But unlike you guys who pride yourselves on your traffic lights, I thought we were going to have WWIII when the city council voted to put one in where Main Street cross the main east /west highway.  We were back there visiting friends last summer and I saw they had added a second light.  You just can't always block progress.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 22, 2016)

I wish I was not so afraid of the cold in Alaska, he. I would be heading there in a heartbeat. We could be of so much help...joints permitting. But I could be cook, bottle washer, goat feeder, lol. And who knows....it may still happen. Km Look how LA turned out. We lasted a month. Might be the same in AZ and if it is....fuck it. Cold weather and goats...her3 we come!

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Nov 22, 2016)

Have I mentioned lately how much I loathe posting via a cell phone? Half of what's up there is something I didn't type. Geeze

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Nov 22, 2016)

I miss my desktop and typing with two hands. Then again , I miss a lot of stuff.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 22, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I miss my desktop and typing with two hands. Then again , I miss a lot of stuff.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



I don't even own a cell phone, so in your situation I'd probably never post here at all.  At least we can still hear from you this way, even if we occasionally have to translate!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 22, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I miss my desktop and typing with two hands. Then again , I miss a lot of stuff.
> ...



I have a phone that I can use to make and receive calls and I do pay $5/month for unlimited texting.  But I don't pay for data so when I went on line with my phone to get the phone number for Pizza Hut the other day, I was charged $1.99 just for that one search.  I won't be doing that any more.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 22, 2016)

I am paying $60 a month for unlimited everything through Metro PCS.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Nov 22, 2016)

That includes data. But my battery had a cow after about 3 hours. I hafta recharge.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Nov 22, 2016)

Has a cow...not had a cow. It needs recharging NOW.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Nov 22, 2016)

I'm going to recharge now so I will be back later tonight. Hugs

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## peach174 (Nov 22, 2016)

Whaaaah!!!!!!
Little miss peachy who used to be so good in her youth at clay pottery art..........
Sucks at icing art!
I'm devistated I tell ya 
They pulled me out and had me do the baking all day.
They wouldn't even let me go to walmart to get some paint brushes. 
Muttled something about taking to long and not enough icing. 

I'm fried and tired. Those industerial ovens gets really hot.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 22, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I am paying $60 a month for unlimited everything through Metro PCS.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



Yeah that's roughly what Verizon charges too for one phone.  But with the bare bones plan we have, Hombre and I both run our phones for about $50/month.  If I need to access the internet when we are away from home, I can use my Kindle Fire or if we're going overnight somewhere, I take along a laptop.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 22, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Whaaaah!!!!!!
> Little miss peachy who used to be so good in her youth at clay pottery art..........
> Sucks at icing art!
> I'm devistated I tell ya
> ...



Aw.  I bet you weren't THAT bad.  I am, but I bet you weren't.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 22, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Whaaaah!!!!!!
> ...




No foxy lady I was bad at it, I kept dripping it, no control all around I SUCKED.
1st time I ever tried it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 22, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Okay you sucked.  But you probably still weren't as bad as I was when I tried it.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 22, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I am paying $60 a month for unlimited everything through Metro PCS.
> ...



I have an ooma.  It's a VOIP, which means it's a phone that uses the internet.  It costs $3-5 dollars a month in fees.  

Of course, I can't use it if I go somewhere.....I just very rarely go anywhere.  Or use the phone, actually.


----------



## Spoonman (Nov 22, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Well I still exist.  I've just been spending very little time online. It seems I don't have the time to do all of the things I want to do. I can't believe another holiday season is already here.  hoping everyone is doing ok
> ...


  everything is good.  I've just had so much to do lately and that has left very little online time. I used to be able to squeeze some time in at work, but not anymore. then my personal time is just full of things I like to do. having a lot of fun but being so occupied makes the time seem to go by so fast.


----------



## Spoonman (Nov 22, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I am paying $60 a month for unlimited everything through Metro PCS.
> ...


Damn, I think our cell phones are close to $300 a month.


----------



## Spoonman (Nov 22, 2016)

is 007 still around?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 22, 2016)

OMG!  I think I may have the opportunity of a lifetime, one I _never_ even thought of!!  Talking with my daughter this afternoon, we were considering when would be the best time next year for me to go visit.  They are on Okinawa, if y'all recall.  At one point, she mentioned that she wanted to go see the Great Wall but her hubby was considering Taipei as a travel destination.  I suggested she do some research and find out what tours might be offered and how much it might cost to tour the GW, the Forbidden City and other destinations in that area.  I'll have almost a month when I go visit and it might be super cool to go play tourist in those places with my girls.  They'll be going to Hong Kong over Christmas.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 22, 2016)

Spoonman said:


> is 007 still around?


He's out on the other boards, I just saw him on one.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 22, 2016)

Oh wow, he! That sounds so exciting for you! But...take a bit of Alaska with you and wear your speedos at the wall,lol.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Nov 22, 2016)

Fucking auto correct. He equals gw. And on a cell phone, I can't edit the post. Dayum, I miss my PC!!!

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 22, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Oh wow, he! That sounds so exciting for you! But...take a bit of Alaska with you and wear your speedos at the wall,lol.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


I wear Speedos on my head, and the Coppertone comes with.  I was just researching the Great Wall and all info indicates that maximum sun protection should be taken during summer visits.  Dayum!  I would not visit anywhere "warm" during the summer months but my granddaughters' school ends mid-June and I want to spend as much time as I can with them.  I'll bear with the temps and pollution just to share such an opportunity.
How's the search for desert digs going?  At least AZ has "dry heat", like that's somehow better than "wet heat"!?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 22, 2016)

Spoonman said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Yes, but you probably have smartphones and plans that make the most of them.  We really just wanted to make and receive calls and text once in awhile   Verizon has been good to tailor simple plans like ours for people like us.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 22, 2016)

Spoonman said:


> is 007 still around?



He is.  He stops in every now and then, sort of like you and Olie do, but isn't really active right now.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 22, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Imperius,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition,
Kat's mom and her sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all others who need to find their way back.

Sunset over Benson AZ


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 23, 2016)

My son made himself a peanut butter sandwich before leaving for work, and he got peanut butter all over the bottom of the jar!  How on EARTH does that happen??? And why are boys so slobby?  What's wrong with them???


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> My son made himself a peanut butter sandwich before leaving for work, and he got peanut butter all over the bottom of the jar!  How on EARTH does that happen??? And why are boys so slobby?  What's wrong with them???



You have a son old enough to go to work and you haven't figured that out yet?   When my son and daughter-in-law got married, I gave her a HUGE box of el cheapo
inexpensive grayish towels as one of the wedding gifts.  I explained to her that she would understand after awhile.  And she did.     He is a senior professional engineer with a major energy producing corporation, but he never got out of that syndrome of making a mess.

The one exception to that is my Hombre who is the world's most dedicated neatnik--at least on the surface.  Whatever mess doesn't show underneath doesn't bother him and it drives me nuts.  But on the other hand, when I am working, cooking, doing a major project, etc. there will be a lot of clutter and that doesn't bother me but it drives him nuts.  Amazing that we've stayed married all these years but we have.  And we're still best friends.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 23, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > My son made himself a peanut butter sandwich before leaving for work, and he got peanut butter all over the bottom of the jar!  How on EARTH does that happen??? And why are boys so slobby?  What's wrong with them???
> ...



I'm still wondering how in the world you get the peanut butter on the bottom of the jar?    Did he put it on his peanut butter sandwich or something?  What the heck?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



That's my best guess.  He probably wasn't paying attention and set the jar down on the knife or spoon he was using or on the sandwich itself.   He probably didn't even notice the jar was gunked up.  It is anybody's guess whether he would have wiped it off had he noticed.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 23, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> OMG!  I think I may have the opportunity of a lifetime, one I _never_ even thought of!!  Talking with my daughter this afternoon, we were considering when would be the best time next year for me to go visit.  They are on Okinawa, if y'all recall.  At one point, she mentioned that she wanted to go see the Great Wall but her hubby was considering Taipei as a travel destination.  I suggested she do some research and find out what tours might be offered and how much it might cost to tour the GW, the Forbidden City and other destinations in that area.  I'll have almost a month when I go visit and it might be super cool to go play tourist in those places with my girls.  They'll be going to Hong Kong over Christmas.


Legend has it when Nixon first went to China, the Chinese were out impress and test the American President.  They took Tricky Dick on a tour of the Great Wall just outside what was then called Peking.

This part of the wall was exceptionally steep.  Nixon and his Chinese entourage huffed and puffed their way up the steep wall top.  Reaching the top, Nixon found a press gaggle eager to learn of his impressions.  Gasping for breath, Nixon obliged panting out the words "It's a great wall!"


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > OMG!  I think I may have the opportunity of a lifetime, one I _never_ even thought of!!  Talking with my daughter this afternoon, we were considering when would be the best time next year for me to go visit.  They are on Okinawa, if y'all recall.  At one point, she mentioned that she wanted to go see the Great Wall but her hubby was considering Taipei as a travel destination.  I suggested she do some research and find out what tours might be offered and how much it might cost to tour the GW, the Forbidden City and other destinations in that area.  I'll have almost a month when I go visit and it might be super cool to go play tourist in those places with my girls.  They'll be going to Hong Kong over Christmas.
> ...



That was one of the adventures I always wanted to do--walk part of the 'Great Wall'--but I is extremely unlikely that I'll ever do it now.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 23, 2016)

Not many people understand the real motivation for building that wall.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 23, 2016)

Mrs. BBD is in the kitchen baking pies for tomorrow.  Sure does smell good around here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Not many people understand the real motivation for building that wall.



True.  I studied the history probably touching on it in grade school and more in depth later on and in college--I took a LOT of world history--but I'm pretty sure that mention of the Great Wall, along with much of American and world history is no longer taught a half century later.  I am amazed at the college kids these days that have never had any formal instruction on Karl Marx, the making of the Soviet Empire, or even the Berlin Wall coming down, etc.  And that is a shame even though there are decades of history that hadn't happened yet when I was in school that the kids these days probably do have to learn.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 23, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Not many people understand the real motivation for building that wall.
> ...


In all that study did anyone ever mention that pesky Labrador Retriever sneaking into the Chinese vegetable gardens and digging up all the Bak Choi?  Hence the reason to build that damn wall!  They tried a virtual wall...


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Mrs. BBD is in the kitchen baking pies for tomorrow.  Sure does smell good around here.



Mmmm.  The home baked pies don't arrive here until tomorrow.  But I might toss a Sara Lee in the oven for the family to enjoy tonight.  Son, daughter-in-law, and granddaughter are on the way.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 23, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. BBD is in the kitchen baking pies for tomorrow.  Sure does smell good around here.
> ...



That's what I'm doing also. 
I do the yams, cornbread and pumkin pie plus the giblets for my dressing tomorrow.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 23, 2016)

Every work day morning I get a quart of skim milk and a banana at my local supermarket.  They cost me about a buck seventy five, depending on the weight of the banana.  I'm in, I'm out in about three minutes.

Until this morning.  The day before Thanksgiving is the second busiest day at the supermarket according to my old friend and current manager there.  He told me that July 3rd is actually the busiest day at the supermarket!

Today, I waited behind four other customers with shopping carts virtually over flowing with Thanksgiving delicacies.  The wait was about twenty five minutes for my milk and banana breakfast.

Lesson learned.  From here on out, have breakfast at home on July 3rd and the Wednesday prior to Thanksgiving!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



How are you fixing your yams?  I need to do a non dairy and mostly sugar free version for one of my guests tomorrow who is allergic to all dairy and is diabetic.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 23, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I use non dairy margine (spectrum naturlas brand and fructose).


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 23, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I suggest you just bake one up, like a regular potato.  I love mine that way and you can offer any kind of non-dairy salad dressing.  I like mine with butter and pepper, but that's out for non-dairy.  Everyone else can indulge in the super sweet, yucky (IMHO) traditional method of preparation.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 23, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


 
Use about 1/2 the amount of sugar required for fructose or it gets way to sweet.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I want a dish that I can feed to 9 people though--8 of them non vegans.  I found a recipe that combines mashed sweet potatoes with mashed russet potatoes, sweetened with a bit of honey--a little bit shouldn't spike blood sugar--and mixed with olive oil, salt and pepper.  It actually sounds good to me and looks good in the photo.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2016)

peach174 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I don't think fructose or sugar will work for my guest--too likely to spike blood sugar.  If I don't get enough sweetener with a touch of honey, I'll supplement with stevia.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 23, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


That does appear to be a tasty dish, and not too sweet, either.
Have you ever tried colcannon?  It's an Irish recipe using mashed potatoes and kale, or cabbage.  It's right tasty, too!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I have had colcannon.  But all my cabbage goes into the beef stew for tonight and I don't believe I've ever bought kale.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 23, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Beef stew with cabbage?  I don't recall having tried that before.  I do make chicken soup using cabbage, mushrooms, carrots, and celery.  I leave out noodles because of the carbs and they tend to get really mushy.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 23, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I boil them and mash them and serve them with salt, pepper and lots of REAL butter.  That's my favorite way to eat them.    I don't think they need anything else.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 23, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



That sounds delicious!  I made a dish once out of fennel and celery root.  Unfortunately, I don't like fennel much.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Yes, I cook the meat - stew meat or hamburger until fairly well done, drain if hamburger is used, add beef broth, chopped up cabbage, potatoes, onion, celery, tomatoes (or a can of stewed tomatoes), carrots or any other appropriate veggies I might have in the fridge, with garlic, salt, and pepper and simmer until the veggies are tender.  Served with corn bread or just saltines, it is a house specialty comfort food.  Never found anybody who didn't like it.  I do season the meat with salt and pepper while cooking it too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



But you can't add butter and call it vegan.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I'm not fond of fennel either and I agree it does sound good.  So I'm going to try it.  If it's awful at least we'll have lots of other stuff to eat.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 23, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Vegan?  I'm a carnivore!  Raaaaawwwrrrr.    I eat other critters!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 23, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I usually make mine with sweet onions, potatoes (of course - I love potatoes), carrots and sometimes I might throw some corn in there, that's about it.  Oh, and dumplings!  Can't have beef stew without the dumplings!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 23, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Fennel is gross, IMO.  It tastes like black licorice, and I've never liked black licorice either.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 23, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


 

If your guest can eat fruit then they can have fructose.
AJCN | Mobile


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I usually don't add corn and we aren't really a dumpling kind of family which is wierd since we are all southerners.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



She really has to limit the fruit though--maybe a little bit of apple once in awhile and she tolerates moderate amounts of berries pretty well.  But if she eats a fruit cup at the restaurant it will likely spike her blood sugar significantly.  I got some blackberries and blueberries for her to enjoy tomorrow while the rest of us have pumpkin pie.  Actually she recently found out she is allergic to almost all fruit except berries--has been getting treated to add back small amounts.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I don't mind black licorice but I haven't enjoyed fennel in anything it has been included in.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I also am a carnivore though I do usually don't want a lot of meat, poultry, or fish.  But sure wouldn't want to pass it up entirely.  I just want to be a good hostess to the one person who doesn't eat any animal protein and is allergic to all dairy so she is essentially vegan.  She is a shirttail cousin--niece of my uncle by marriage who recently passed away--and she has been such a help to me and my Aunt Betty that I would do pretty much anything for her.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Don't you hate getting the black licorice jelly beans?  Why did someone decide that a bag of jelly beans should have 4 or 5 fruit flavors.....and black licorice?!


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Depending how much onion you use, and whether or not I can avoid the tomatoes, I might not like it.    I don't like tomatoes at all and while I can tolerate onions, I don't like much of them.  Cabbage isn't great but I'll eat it.  I don't care for corn bread, either, for that matter.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I don't know what I would do if I developed a dairy allergy.  Without a bowl of cereal every morning I'd feel lost.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 23, 2016)

I just empty the storage unit so that is going to save us $55 a month and now all that we own is in mrg's truck. It's kind of sad and I got rid of a bunch more stuff that I really don't need but I sure did hate doing that. But at least everything we own is parked next to it in the truck and we are still in the RV until probably sometime in the beginning of January. Once we decide where we're going at least everything is alright here and we could just get in our vehicles and go.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 23, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Also totally yummy.  I use butter for everything, margarine tastes...well, yucky.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 23, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Totally different than I would make stew, but it does look tasty.  Maybe I'll use your recipe next time it's my night to cook for the geezers.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 23, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I just empty the storage unit so that is going to save us $55 a month and now all that we own is in mrg's truck. It's kind of sad and I got rid of a bunch more stuff that I really don't need but I sure did hate doing that. But at least everything we own is parked next to it in the truck and we are still in the RV until probably sometime in the beginning of January. Once we decide where we're going at least everything is alright here and we could just get in our vehicles and go.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


Seems that you are coming to a tipping point and making positive plans, Gracie.  At least you're not sleeping in a car over the holidays!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Wow Montro.  You would starve at our house.  Except on Thanskgiving when I try to accommodate everybody's likes an dislikes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Yes we have been using real butter for a long time now.  And not only does the food taste better but I just feel better about it from a health standpoint too.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I'm home alone and just finished dinner.  I had leftover mashed potatoes, spaghetti, and ground beef.  I like having ground beef on plain noodles.  I don't like spaghetti sauce.  Can you tell my Italian ancestry?


----------



## peach174 (Nov 23, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I just empty the storage unit so that is going to save us $55 a month and now all that we own is in mrg's truck. It's kind of sad and I got rid of a bunch more stuff that I really don't need but I sure did hate doing that. But at least everything we own is parked next to it in the truck and we are still in the RV until probably sometime in the beginning of January. Once we decide where we're going at least everything is alright here and we could just get in our vehicles and go.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


 
I'm doing some research for around our area, Gracie
I'll p m you with the information when I get it completed.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 23, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



We also use real butter and think that's healthier ourselves.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 23, 2016)

I'm kinda all down in the dumps again. Maybe I am bi polar. 
Four months ago....I was sitting in my garden..surrounded with the things I loved. Now everything is gone, one dog is dead and I call a borrowed RV my home when not calling my van home. Such a short space of time for so much to happen. I should be prepping for the holiday...feeding the menagerie of birds and critters that called my garden THEIR home...and I'm not. I am in a small RV, on a cell phone, wondering what's going to happen next.

I snuck over to the house last night, just to see familiar surroundings in the garden. I shouldn't have done that. It's all gone. The bird feeders, the sheds, the Hummer feeders, most of the trees. It's all been butchered to nothingness. Thirteen years (this week) of my life erased. To be honest it made me cry.

I guess today's dumping more of parts of me combined with the shock of last night hit me all at once.

What is left? What is even worth of tomorrow? I have been erased.



Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## peach174 (Nov 23, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I'm kinda all down in the dumps again. Maybe I am bi polar.
> Four months ago....I was sitting in my garden..surrounded with the things I loved. Now everything is gone, one dog is dead and I call a borrowed RV my home when not calling my van home. Such a short space of time for so much to happen. I should be prepping for the holiday...feeding the menagerie of birds and critters that called my garden THEIR home...and I'm not. I am in a small RV, on a cell phone, wondering what's going to happen next.
> 
> I snuck over to the house last night, just to see familiar surroundings in the garden. I shouldn't have done that. It's all gone. The bird feeders, the sheds, the Hummer feeders, most of the trees. It's all been butchered to nothingness. Thirteen years (this week) of my life erased. To be honest it made me cry.
> ...




No it hasn't, you will always have the memories of those years.
You now are on a new adventure and another path in your life Gracie, with more new memories to come.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 23, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



You can't even taste it anyway.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 23, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Who decided black licorice tasted like candy?  It does not.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 23, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



You are such a picky pants.  You must have drove your parents crazy.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 23, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I'm kinda all down in the dumps again. Maybe I am bi polar.
> Four months ago....I was sitting in my garden..surrounded with the things I loved. Now everything is gone, one dog is dead and I call a borrowed RV my home when not calling my van home. Such a short space of time for so much to happen. I should be prepping for the holiday...feeding the menagerie of birds and critters that called my garden THEIR home...and I'm not. I am in a small RV, on a cell phone, wondering what's going to happen next.
> 
> I snuck over to the house last night, just to see familiar surroundings in the garden. I shouldn't have done that. It's all gone. The bird feeders, the sheds, the Hummer feeders, most of the trees. It's all been butchered to nothingness. Thirteen years (this week) of my life erased. To be honest it made me cry.
> ...



You know, life is like a roller coaster with ups and downs.  I know things must seem pretty awful right now, but things will be looking up for you soon.  Keep your chin up, girlfriend.     You can just come here and vent to us any time.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 23, 2016)

blackhawk said:


>



WQ left it up once when I didn't turn on the light in the middle of the night...he never wants to traumatize me like that again.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2016)

Sherry said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Everyone should just put the lid down, that's the only fair solution.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



My pickiness actually comes from my mom.  

Plus I wasn't as picky when I was very young.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2016)

Ugh, I wanted to buy something that went on sale today, so I went to the website at midnight.....and it's already sold out.  I loaded the page as soon as the sale was supposed to begin!


----------



## Gracie (Nov 24, 2016)

As y'all can see, I can't sleep. Over my funk after yet another good cry. My big girl panties skipped down today, but I got them pulled back up after I had my whine. I honestly don't know how I am dealing with this, but obviously it's a hit and miss thing, plus I feel bad being a bummer to everyone when I do come here and whine. I don't want to bring everyone down but I guess the old saying of misery wants company is true. 

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## peach174 (Nov 24, 2016)

Gracie said:


> As y'all can see, I can't sleep. Over my funk after yet another good cry. My big girl panties skipped down today, but I got them pulled back up after I had my whine. I honestly don't know how I am dealing with this, but obviously it's a hit and miss thing, plus I feel bad being a bummer to everyone when I do come here and whine. I don't want to bring everyone down but I guess the old saying of misery wants company is true.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app




It's fine Gracie, you are starting the healing process, a very normal and healthy thing to do.
Closing one chaper of life and starting a new one is difficult.
We all understand it Gracie, this is why we are here for you, we love you and you are not alone. Venting is a good thing.
You and Mr. Grace have as nice of Thanksgiving as possible and be blessed for your future adventure into a new chapter of your lives.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## SixFoot (Nov 24, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 24, 2016)

The turkey is in the oven, Hombre is making our own version of McMuffins for breakfast, and soon I will be starting my side dishes.  The household has mostly waked up and moving.  It is a beautiful sunshiny crisp morning, just perfect for Thanksgiving Day.   So wishing you all a happy Thanksgiving. Thank you for brightening my on line experience by being the really special, interesting, eclectic group you are here in the Coffee Shop.   I really do love you guys.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 24, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving all!!

Gotta get dressed here soon and make a quick run to Albertsons, forgot to pick up taters.  Was going to go to Wally world last night then the wife told me it would be a bad idea......  Early Black Friday sales started yesterday.......


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 24, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving, everybody.  Hope you're lucky enough today to get the turkey gizzard!  Yummy.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Nov 24, 2016)

Am I on Candid Camera?


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 24, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, everybody.  Hope you're lucky enough today to get the turkey gizzard!  Yummy.


Thanks, Bloodrock44 and his family are with us this Thanksgiving Day. He doesn't know it yet but we're saving him the neck.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 24, 2016)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Am I on Candid Camera?



Do you want to be Bloodrock?  Good to see you and happy you stopped by.

I know you have been here before but for some reason you aren't on the sign in sheet.  And first timers receive a omplimentary beverage:  Lethal or benign - however you like it.in case you didn't get that on your first visit.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 24, 2016)

​​


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 24, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Thanksgiving, everybody.  Hope you're lucky enough today to get the turkey gizzard!  Yummy.
> ...



For some the neck is a coveted piece.     (Ours is boiled for broth for gravy.)  It's good you guys can be together for Thanksgiving though.  Family is so important.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 24, 2016)

My grandfather used to make giblets gravy.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 24, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> My grandfather used to make giblets gravy.


The giblet gravy and sage or cornbread stuffing is the best part of the meal.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Nov 24, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Little does Hoss know I'm a neck man. Good to see you Foxfyre! Much obliged for the drink.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 24, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> My grandfather used to make giblets gravy.



Some of us still do using the already cooked liver, heart, and edible portion of the gizzard chopped up and added to the turkey gravy.  I don't do that now because Hombre's gout makes it inadvisable to eat organ meats.   But it was good when we still had it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 24, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, everybody.  Hope you're lucky enough today to get the turkey gizzard!  Yummy.



Would you believe that chicken gizzards, seasoned, battered, and fried, are a coveted delicacy for special occasions at our house?  Our daughter ordered them for her last birthday spent with us.  I've never tried frying a turkey gizzard though.  Would imagine it would be really tough.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 24, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ugh, I wanted to buy something that went on sale today, so I went to the website at midnight.....and it's already sold out.  I loaded the page as soon as the sale was supposed to begin!



Aw.  I do understand.  Maybe try again on Cyber Monday?


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 24, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > My grandfather used to make giblets gravy.
> ...



I've never had giblet gravy.  I've seen those giblets and I just can't bring myself to eat gravy made of them.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 24, 2016)

I think I actually enjoy the side dishes more than the turkey.  My favorite poultry is actually chicken.    Now if only there was a 20-lb chicken.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 24, 2016)

Got back in one piece, not much traffic on the road but the store was busier than I expected a lot of people picking up stuff they forgot.  There were about twelve potatoes left in the whole store, I only need three so that worked out fine.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 24, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Got back in one piece, not much traffic on the road but the store was busier than I expected a lot of people picking up stuff they forgot.  There were about twelve potatoes left in the whole store, I only need three so that worked out fine.



It was a yam/sweet potato shortage here that tripped us up.  Finally found some at our last stop yesterday.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 24, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Got back in one piece, not much traffic on the road but the store was busier than I expected a lot of people picking up stuff they forgot.  There were about twelve potatoes left in the whole store, I only need three so that worked out fine.
> ...


I could have sent you ten semi trailer fulls from down here.  I eat maybe two sweet potatoes a year, the wife eats none.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 24, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Got back in one piece, not much traffic on the road but the store was busier than I expected a lot of people picking up stuff they forgot.  There were about twelve potatoes left in the whole store, I only need three so that worked out fine.
> ...



My employer brought me some leftover turkey, mashed potatoes, and pumpkin cake for my Thanksgiving dinner before she left to visit relatives for a few days.  I'm hoping the cake is as yummy as pumpkin pie.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 24, 2016)

Just pulled the pumpkin pies out, they smell wonderful and heating the water to boiling for the stuffed ham.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 24, 2016)

The ham was delectable, the cabbage was awesome and the smashed taters couldn't have been better......  Well they could have been better for me (whipped) but the wife like lumps in her smashed taters.
The pumpkin pie was pretty good, it would have been wonderful If I'd cut out 3/4s cup of sweetener as opposed to only cutting out 1/2 cup from what was called for in the recipe.  Forgot how sweet the canned whipped creams are.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 24, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, everybody.  Hope you're lucky enough today to get the turkey gizzard!  Yummy.


I'll send ya mine...... the next time we have turkey.......  Which we may or may not have for Christmas.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 24, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> The ham was delectable, the cabbage was awesome and the smashed taters couldn't have been better......  Well they could have been better for me (whipped) but the wife like lumps in her smashed taters.
> The pumpkin pie was pretty good, it would have been wonderful If I'd cut out 3/4s cup of sweetener as opposed to only cutting out 1/2 cup from what was called for in the recipe.  Forgot how sweet the canned whipped creams are.



I'd probably prefer it with more than the recommended amount of sweetener.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 24, 2016)

This has been a strange but beautiful day. I was at my lowest low yesterday, but this morning? Signs everywhere.

First one was something I have never seen in my 30 years here, and I think it was just for me. I got out of the RV to stretch and let karma pee...and what is standing behind the RV, in the street? A doe and two large fawns. Just standing there, looking magnificent. I said in shock " oh!! Hello, happy Thanksgiving" and the sttod there another 10 seconds, then turned and looked across the street, jumped the lady's fence and bounded out of view. It was amazing!

Then, Mrg and I took karma to the beach and so many folks were there with their kids and lots of dogs playing in the water (it's 70 degrees today) and karma went swimming with two other black labs...something she never does. We left after awhile and Antonio, Mrg's friend, drove up carrying a huge plate of homemade tomales to give us. So yummy! We didn't think he even knew where we were staying and he said he didn't.. He just took a chance of doing a driveby.

Then, as I sat outside having a cig and it's all quiet...dragonflies began to swarm around me. Again, I was amazing, surprised, awed.

Mrg took a nap and while he did, I went to the market and this lovely, very old lady dressed to the max walked up to me, laid her hand on my arm and said "you have such beautiful hair. All silver on one side, dark on the other. What a blessing, yes? And something to be thankful for since so many women pay to have what you received naturally". Again...another surprise.

So, today has given me many messages. Today, I am thankful.



Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 24, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The ham was delectable, the cabbage was awesome and the smashed taters couldn't have been better......  Well they could have been better for me (whipped) but the wife like lumps in her smashed taters.
> ...


Instant diabetes........


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 24, 2016)

Hope everyone had a good day.  I'm so full!


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 24, 2016)

You know you've acclimated to the desert southwest when the evening temp in the house drops to 70 degrees and you want to turn the heat on.........


----------



## Gracie (Nov 24, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> You know you've acclimated to the desert southwest when the evening temp in the house drops to 70 degrees and you want to turn the heat on.........


Lol. Sounds like me nowadays.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 24, 2016)

It has been a pleasant day of good food, football, and yes, thanksgiving.  We'll probably skip the black Friday craziness tomorrow.  Our son and family want to go to the Natural History Museum.  I may accompany or just stay home with Hombre and enjoy the granddogs.  Hope all of you have a least one good memory of the day.

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Imperius,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition,
Kat's mom and her sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all others who need to find their way back.


----------



## Kat (Nov 25, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> It has been a pleasant day of good food, football, and yes, thanksgiving.  We'll probably skip the black Friday craziness tomorrow.  Our son and family want to go to the Natural History Museum.  I may accompany or just stay home with Hombre and enjoy the granddogs.  Hope all of you have a least one good memory of the day.
> 
> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> ...





Another winner!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 25, 2016)

Glad to hear everyone had a good day!  Now, turkey sandwiches for a week!


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 25, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Glad to hear everyone had a good day!  *Now, turkey sandwiches for a week! *


For me that would be akin to alchemists performing a transmutation...........  We had a ham........


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 25, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Glad to hear everyone had a good day!  *Now, turkey sandwiches for a week! *
> ...



Okay, ham sandwiches for a week for you!


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 25, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Nope, bubble and squeak........


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 25, 2016)

If anyone is on facebook and they see a link saying Cliff Richard died, Do not click on it. It leads to a scam that says it is a warning from Microsoft that you have a virus. It says if you do not ring up a telephone number Microsoft will disable your computer to stop the virus spreading. But that's a lie.


----------



## SixFoot (Nov 25, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving all!!
> 
> Gotta get dressed here soon and make a quick run to Albertsons, forgot to pick up taters.  Was going to go to Wally world last night then the wife told me it would be a bad idea......  Early Black Friday sales started yesterday.......



My wife and MiL went to Walmart last night *on purpose!*


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 25, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Thanksgiving all!!
> ...


Mad Max, Fury Road.........


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 25, 2016)

The weather in England has been mild. Today is the first time I have turned on the heater for a week. Its clearly global warming, as a few years ago I had to use heating from September.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 25, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Thanksgiving all!!
> ...



I even had a hard time trying to shop Walmart online, I can't imagine how terrible it would have been to actually be in a store.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 25, 2016)

And so it's Black Friday!  Without leaving the Luxurois Pimplebutt Estate or changing out of my sweatpants and T-shirt, I've all but finished my Christmas shopping!  Only my sister-in-law remains unschooled for.  But I did buy her a t-shirt commemorating one of her favorite television shows, Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 25, 2016)

I hope everyone had a happy Thanksgiving. WQ and I had a wonderful time with the family at my Mom's house. My lunch today was yummy leftovers.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 25, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> If anyone is on facebook and they see a link saying Cliff Richard died, Do not click on it. It leads to a scam that says it is a warning from Microsoft that you have a virus. It says if you do not ring up a telephone number Microsoft will disable your computer to stop the virus spreading. But that's a lie.



There are a lot of those going around Dajjal, and many won't allow you to exit the warning screen hoping to get you to click on a link to an infected or otherwise bad site.

Quickest, simplest remedy:  Control, alt, delete simultaneously will get you out of it on earlier Windows system.  On Win !0 it takes you to a menu screen - select Task Manager and when it comes up, close whatever browser you are using--IE or Chrome or whatever--and the threat goes away.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 25, 2016)

Sherry said:


> I hope everyone had a happy Thanksgiving. WQ and I had a wonderful time with the family at my Mom's house. My lunch today was yummy leftovers.



If or when you and WQ come to my house for dinner, Sherry, I promise I will have deviled eggs.  I like them a lot, but I think you like them better than anybody I know.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 25, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> And so it's Black Friday!  Without leaving the Luxurois Pimplebutt Estate or changing out of my sweatpants and T-shirt, I've all but finished my Christmas shopping!  Only my sister-in-law remains unschooled for.  But I did buy her a t-shirt commemorating one of her favorite television shows, Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt.



We're pretty much done too, and we shopped the same way Nosmo.  I'll do a bit today to see what Black Friday specials are on line and again Monday that will be 'Cyber Monday' as I have a few more things to get but we're pretty well done.  We already have our son & family's stuff wrapped and boxed for them to take home to Texas tomorrow. None of us NEED anything any more and we've all agreed that it is silly just buying stuff that nobody needs and will just put away until they forget why they have it and throw it or give it away to somebody else.  We'll have our daughter's gift(s) shipped directly to her in California unless she decides to come here for Christmas.  

Shipping is sometimes more expensive now than the stuff we ship.

But these days we do try to choose simple and not costly gifts that have special meaning or significance and that won't be a burden on those who receive them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 25, 2016)

On that note our son and family brought us our Christmas gifts when they came--two beautiful "My PIllow"s that you see on TV.  I have been watching those ads and dying to try them.  They are everything as advertised.  We are thrilled as we probably would never have gone to that expense for pillows ourselves.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 25, 2016)

There's something magical about deviled eggs.  Eating them makes you smile all over beginning with your tummy!


----------



## SixFoot (Nov 25, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



They'll at least make fantastic battle buddies when the zombies come!


----------



## SixFoot (Nov 25, 2016)

Sherry said:


> I hope everyone had a happy Thanksgiving. WQ and I had a wonderful time with the family at my Mom's house. My lunch today was yummy leftovers.



Hory sheet! Did you take those pics yourself? That;s incredibre!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 25, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > I hope everyone had a happy Thanksgiving. WQ and I had a wonderful time with the family at my Mom's house. My lunch today was yummy leftovers.
> ...



Sherry could have.  But she is our most adept and talented Coffee Shop member at searching for and finding just the right photo to make or illustrate a point.


----------



## SixFoot (Nov 25, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Ah, a kindred spirit. I'm adept at doing the similar things with memes. It's a fun art.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 25, 2016)

Sherry said:


> I hope everyone had a happy Thanksgiving. WQ and I had a wonderful time with the family at my Mom's house. My lunch today was yummy leftovers.


Did you save the turkey neck for WQ?


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 25, 2016)

​


----------



## Dalia (Nov 25, 2016)

Hello, first time i come here...tonight i am listening to Roy Orbison i adore that music, merci. my mother like that singer so it remind me of her. she  is a wonderful women.


----------



## Dalia (Nov 25, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Here in France the stores are very full for christmas time on the Décember 24 the store are still open but there no way of getting a parking we don't have Walmart in France....the store here are call Leclerc and we have others stores but the most famous is Leclerc for all kind of thing


----------



## SixFoot (Nov 25, 2016)

I don't know if I ever mentioned it or not, but strawberry rhubarb is my kryptonite. I had it for the first time about 5 years ago, and it's the only thing I ever request anymore when people ask wheat they should bring over for a feast. I've eaten nothing but strawberry rhubarb pie today. I am satisfied with my care. lol


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 25, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Quickest, simplest remedy: Control, alt, delete simultaneously will get you out of it on earlier Windows system. On Win !0 it takes you to a menu screen - select Task Manager and when it comes up, close whatever browser you are using--IE or Chrome or whatever--and the threat goes away.



Great tips Foxfyre... My suggestion though is said putor is to be placed on the front porch and let Global Warming kill it...


----------



## Spoonman (Nov 25, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I think Ollie is at another board.


Foxfyre said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > is 007 still around?
> ...


I think Ollie is at another site.


----------



## Spoonman (Nov 25, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


we have stuff only our kids know how to use    lol


----------



## Spoonman (Nov 25, 2016)

have you guys seen this remake of sounds of silence?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 25, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I'm kinda all down in the dumps again. Maybe I am bi polar.
> Four months ago....I was sitting in my garden..surrounded with the things I loved. Now everything is gone, one dog is dead and I call a borrowed RV my home when not calling my van home. Such a short space of time for so much to happen. I should be prepping for the holiday...feeding the menagerie of birds and critters that called my garden THEIR home...and I'm not. I am in a small RV, on a cell phone, wondering what's going to happen next.
> 
> I snuck over to the house last night, just to see familiar surroundings in the garden. I shouldn't have done that. It's all gone. The bird feeders, the sheds, the Hummer feeders, most of the trees. It's all been butchered to nothingness. Thirteen years (this week) of my life erased. To be honest it made me cry.
> ...


My heart cries for you, Gracie.  Hugs!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 25, 2016)

Gracie said:


> As y'all can see, I can't sleep. Over my funk after yet another good cry. My big girl panties skipped down today, but I got them pulled back up after I had my whine. I honestly don't know how I am dealing with this, but obviously it's a hit and miss thing, plus I feel bad being a bummer to everyone when I do come here and whine. I don't want to bring everyone down but I guess the old saying of misery wants company is true.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


Sweetie, you could never be a bummer here.  We're all "family", and a fairly well-adjusted one, at that.  I suppose many of us are frustrated that we cannot help more.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 25, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > As y'all can see, I can't sleep. Over my funk after yet another good cry. My big girl panties skipped down today, but I got them pulled back up after I had my whine. I honestly don't know how I am dealing with this, but obviously it's a hit and miss thing, plus I feel bad being a bummer to everyone when I do come here and whine. I don't want to bring everyone down but I guess the old saying of misery wants company is true.
> ...


I am a bummer again today. We just got news that we do not qualify for a loan to buy an El cheapo house. The only way we could buy is to find a seller carry...and those are hard to find since most want half down..which we don't have. And finding a rental is proving just as difficult. I had high hopes on finding something in AZ, but every time I doubt get too excited because the forces seem to be against us.

Sometimes I wonder if someone put a curse on me.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 25, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Hello, first time i come here...tonight i am listening to Roy Orbison i adore that music, merci. my mother like that singer so it remind me of her. she  is a wonderful women.


Gotta love Orbison.  Have you ever checked into a group called "The Traveling Wilburys"?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 25, 2016)

Reading how y'all celebrated T-day is neat.
As previously mentioned, I had two engagements.  I took Penelope to both.  She's coming out of he shell and displaying a most endearing personality.  The first party included four large dogs.  Once ensconced on the sofa so she was eye-to-eye with them, she was perfectly at home.  The second party include two Shi-tzus with whom Penny was comfortable.  I am so happy to see her opening up.
Other than that, lots of people were pushing food on me like crack pushers selling their best cut goods.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 25, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 25, 2016)

Black Friday...  Wonder how many people will wake up in the morning after being at the mall all day with a bad case of shopper's remorse and wish they never had a credit card?


----------



## peach174 (Nov 25, 2016)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




Hang in there Gracie, I'm still collecting information.
The rent in Benson at the lower end for really nice places, you know not dumps, but really nice - range from 589.00 to 435.00 a month. Still cheaper than Tucson than you are looking at for 600.00
HUD - still looking into that but one bedroom apts start at 130.00 a month. The Apt. complex is just a few years old and they look really nice.
Hubby was suppose to go there and see if any are avaible, but he forgot.
He's going there Mon. or Tue.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 25, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> I don't know if I ever mentioned it or not, but strawberry rhubarb is my kryptonite. I had it for the first time about 5 years ago, and it's the only thing I ever request anymore when people ask wheat they should bring over for a feast. I've eaten nothing but strawberry rhubarb pie today. I am satisfied with my care. lol



I'd go with pumpkin probably, but a day of pie is a happy day.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 25, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > And so it's Black Friday!  Without leaving the Luxurois Pimplebutt Estate or changing out of my sweatpants and T-shirt, I've all but finished my Christmas shopping!  Only my sister-in-law remains unschooled for.  But I did buy her a t-shirt commemorating one of her favorite television shows, Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt.
> ...



I had planned to start my Christmas shopping on Thanksgiving, but as I believe I mentioned, the thing I wanted was already sold out right after the sale started.  Well, I went ahead and did my shopping today.  First, apparently Walmart doesn't like my employer's debit card.  Three times I tried to order items from them, three times I got a cancellation email moments after getting an order confirmation email.  Oh well, no Walmart for me.  It is annoying because I had a few things planned out to buy from there, but I am good at wasting lots of time trying to shop.    I ended up finding a couple of decent deals from other places, so it worked out well enough in the end.  I also got a TV for almost the same price as the one I had been eyeing from Walmart, as well as finding a pretty good deal on a new monitor for my main PC (the one I'm using now is acting funky and I'm worried it could give up the ghost at any time).

I bought things from five different places, using money I got for my birthday.  That's my usual plan, since my bday is in October it is late enough to do Christmas shopping, and I always get at least a bit of money for my bday.  I try to set a number I'm wanting to spend and then work to get my purchases to equal that predetermined amount.  My employer finds it silly, but I was pretty proud of myself for getting within 2 cents of my dollar number today.  That's after all taxes and shipping costs are taken into account, I went 2 cents over how much I had decided to spend.  

Here's to being frugal!


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 25, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



No Walmart?  I thought they had their claws in everywhere.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 25, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Hello, first time i come here...tonight i am listening to Roy Orbison i adore that music, merci. my mother like that singer so it remind me of her. she  is a wonderful women.



Dalia, so happy you dropped in.  I am a HUGE Roy Orbison fan and happy to have a kindred spirit here in that regard.  I see you are in France.  Are you French?


Spoonman said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Yes he is.  I am at the same site though I do a lot of my serious debating at yet another; however USMB and especially the Coffee Shop remains my official board home,  Ollie does drop in here just to say hi every now and then though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 25, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Hello, first time i come here...tonight i am listening to Roy Orbison i adore that music, merci. my mother like that singer so it remind me of her. she  is a wonderful women.



Hi Dalia and so happy you found us and joined in.  I am an all time avid Roy Orbison fan so we are kindred spirits in that regard.  I see you are in Paris.  Are you French or just living there?   We are becoming sort of an international Coffee Shop lately and that really makes it fun.

First timers to the Coffee Shop receive a complimentary beverage.  (Actually they all are but we like to welcome new friends with something special): The drinks are lethal or benign as you prefer.  :


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 26, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Imperius,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition,
Kat's mom and her sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all others who need to find their way back.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 26, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Thank you so much for the help, hon. We can do 600 or 700 with utilities paid. I hope something can be found. Don't forget our furry daughter Karma! 
Hugs a bunch to you!

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Nov 26, 2016)

Off to bed. This RV is COLD tonight so I wanna suggle with karma and get warm!

Hugs to you guys. Reading your stories makes me feel human and normal..so keep it up!

Nite nite

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## SixFoot (Nov 26, 2016)

My stomach hurts....



*I REGRET NOTHING!!!!!!*


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 26, 2016)

Up early this morning.  Have already swept and mopped the floor in the Coffee Shop, wiped down the tables, and washed up all the dirty dishes.  Leaving now to go pick up the fresh donuts.  Coffee should be ready by the time I get back with the goodies.  Think I'll also grab some muffins too.  You guys get a move on.  Take your showers and brush your pearly whites then come on down for some Coffee Shop action.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 26, 2016)

I just had more turkey dinner for breakfast!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 26, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Up early this morning.  Have already swept and mopped the floor in the Coffee Shop, wiped down the tables, and washed up all the dirty dishes.  Leaving now to go pick up the fresh donuts.  Coffee should be ready by the time I get back with the goodies.  Think I'll also grab some muffins too.  You guys get a move on.  Take your showers and brush your pearly whites then come on down for some Coffee Shop action.



Thank you BBD.  We just hugged our house guests good bye and sent them on their way back to Texas.  All is quiet on the home front now and while I hate to see loved ones go, will enjoy a day without any responsibilities in particular. And it is soooooo nice to have everything done in the CS too.  I've missed you.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 26, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Off to bed. This RV is COLD tonight so I wanna suggle with karma and get warm!
> 
> Hugs to you guys. Reading your stories makes me feel human and normal..so keep it up!
> 
> ...



Listening to us should make almost everyone feel normal. 

I hope you feel human, me being a cat and all....


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 26, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I just had more turkey dinner for breakfast!



Turkey smoothie?


----------



## SixFoot (Nov 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Up early this morning.  Have already swept and mopped the floor in the Coffee Shop, wiped down the tables, and washed up all the dirty dishes.  Leaving now to go pick up the fresh donuts.  Coffee should be ready by the time I get back with the goodies.  Think I'll also grab some muffins too.  You guys get a move on.  Take your showers and brush your pearly whites then come on down for some Coffee Shop action.
> ...




Yep, time to get back to math....


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 26, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



That's the downside of a holiday.  You have to get back to the stuff you took a holiday from.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 26, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Off to bed. This RV is COLD tonight so I wanna suggle with karma and get warm!
> 
> Hugs to you guys. Reading your stories makes me feel human and normal..so keep it up!
> 
> ...



Still sending all possible strong vibes for a solution to your dilemma, Gracie.  I just wish you lived in an area with better support services or that wasn't so expensive.  I wish your former landlord had allowed you to stay in one of the rooms until you could make other arrangements.  I wish. . . .if wishes were horses and all that. . .

My shirttail cousin here feels like she is facing a jail sentence having to move into a house in L.A.  that she inherited because she has to live in it for two years to qualify it as her primary residence so she can sell it without taking a whopping capital gains tax.  But instead of evicting her renter, she will just move in with him--a young man, the cousin in in her 60's--so that he can take his time to find another suitable place to live.  And as long as he pays a smaller but reasonable rent to stay there, that helps her out with utilities and other expenses too. 

Any chance your former landlord would rent out a room or two to you and the mister and Karma?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 26, 2016)

In case any of you need something to do in this long Thanksgiving weekend:


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 26, 2016)

And remember that all your Black Friday and Cyber Monday deals you order on line this weekend come with a free cat bed or play house.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> In case any of you need something to do in this long Thanksgiving weekend:


 

The green one.
That was too easy.


----------



## SixFoot (Nov 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Well, I never said math was a downside...


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> And remember that all your Black Friday and Cyber Monday deals you order on line this weekend come with a free cat bed or play house.



Size does not matter...


----------



## SixFoot (Nov 26, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And remember that all your Black Friday and Cyber Monday deals you order on line this weekend come with a free cat bed or play house.
> ...


----------



## SixFoot (Nov 26, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > In case any of you need something to do in this long Thanksgiving weekend:
> ...



Look at the yellow switch one more time.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 26, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Nice!
Thats what I get for being on a small tablet with elderly failing eyes. 
I gotta go back to my big computer screen.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 26, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



That is almost exactly what our cat looks like, although I've never seen her in quite that kind of bowl.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 26, 2016)

peach174 said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 26, 2016)

I did my Christmas shopping yesterday and I also bought myself a new TV.  It was a birthday present as I was using the money I got for my birthday to do my shopping.  I had originally planned to get a particular Black Friday deal, but that fell through.  At that point I considered waiting until Cyber Monday to shop, but decided that since I didn't know just what deals I might get on Cyber Monday, I should go ahead and just get everything out of the way with the available deals.  I got a 40" TV for a pretty good price.  Well, today I see a list of some deals Amazon is going to have for Cyber Monday, and among them is a 50" TV for $145.  That's not much more than I paid for a 40", darn it!  I should have been patient.

I'm trying to console myself by thinking that the TV will be gone so fast that I might have missed out on it anyway.


----------



## SixFoot (Nov 26, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...




Yes please.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 26, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...




YEAH !
Boy howdy that's the ticket. 
The bigger the better eh?
Too bad it won't fit on my computer desk.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 26, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


I know, right? 
It's probably quite expensive.  A much cheaper route is to go with a regular 32" HDTV (1080P) with HDMI ports.  The resolution is not that of a high end computer monitor but not to the degree you would really notice.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 26, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Wall mount.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 26, 2016)

Someone claimed they mounted a 60" on the wall with wireless mouse and wireless keyboard.  a bit overkill for me..........


----------



## peach174 (Nov 26, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




My desk sits in front of a window. 
I'm not giving up my view of the wildlife in my backyard for nothing.
I fought hubby fair and square over that prime spot and I'm not giving it up periord.!


----------



## SixFoot (Nov 26, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Someone claimed they mounted a 60" on the wall with wireless mouse and wireless keyboard.  a bit overkill for me..........



Get out of my living room!


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 26, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Someone claimed they mounted a 60" on the wall with wireless mouse and wireless keyboard.  a bit overkill for me..........
> ...


We have a 39" HDTV in the living room and we're perfectly happy with it.  A 32" for a monitor would be great for me, I play games and stream video, anything larger would be too much for up close viewing.  Plasmas give you the best picture but I've read they can still have image burn issues when used as computer monitors.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## SixFoot (Nov 26, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



55" LED TV in the living room, with the desktop computer hooked up to it, wireless mouse and keyboard. Each spot on the couch is a reclining desk chair. I came up with this idea in 2008, and I've noticed a lot of people doing the same in recent years. Word.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 26, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...


The fusion of TV and computers continues apace.  The wife watches the TV and I typically go into my office and play on my computers, I want to meld one of my computers into a pure entertainment setup.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 26, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...




Cheating!
No wonder you could see it easier. 
Try looking at it with a 10" screen. 

Seriously , thats a really nice set up you have.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 26, 2016)

peach174 said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Currently my gaming computer has a 24" and my Linux machine a 22", my laptop is a 18".


----------



## SixFoot (Nov 26, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Imagine a single Windows machine that plays:

CD's
DVD's
BluRay's
Nintendo
Super Nintendo
N64
GameCube
Wii
Sega Masters System
Sega Genesis
Sega CD
Sega Saturn
Sega Dreamcast
Playstation
Playstation 2
Playstation Portable
(soon PS3)
(soon PSVita)
XBOX
(soon XBOX 360)

And be able to boot into an Android OS that is dedicated to streaming over 4,000 different live, movie, news, sports, PPV, and sitcom channels for free (legally).

These are just a scratch of the surface with regards to what a desktop computer in the living room can do!


----------



## SixFoot (Nov 26, 2016)

peach174 said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



If ya ain't cheatin' ya ain't tryin'!


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 26, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...


Most of which I don't really care about.


----------



## SixFoot (Nov 26, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Meh. Just throwing ideas out there. I have many.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 26, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > I hope everyone had a happy Thanksgiving. WQ and I had a wonderful time with the family at my Mom's house. My lunch today was yummy leftovers.
> ...



Nah, he's a breast man.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Off to bed. This RV is COLD tonight so I wanna suggle with karma and get warm!
> ...


I asked before we moved. He said he wants his privacy, and plans to sell it. He lied about many things, I have come to find out. So no. No chance of it.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 26, 2016)

Sherry said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...




Yeah...but legs...thighs.....it's all good.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 26, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



I've got a 22" on my main PC and a 20" on my secondary.  The 22" is acting strangely of late, so I will be replacing it.  I might try hooking my secondary PC, or perhaps the laptop that's sitting in a closet doing nothing atm, to the TV I just bought.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 26, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


 
I have a 22" HD high resolution monitor and that barely fits on my desk.
I also have bose pc speakers and have about 200 songs on my play list to listen too while I'm
on the board.
It's good enough for me.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 26, 2016)

I just finished the prep for a big pot of turkey barley soup.   I made the stock over the past day and a half with the turkey carcass - and now the final soup is simmering away.   This is actually my favorite part of hosting Thanksgiving (besides having the time with family and friends of course).   Slow cooking is very cathartic.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 26, 2016)

boedicca said:


> I just finished the prep for a big pot of turkey barley soup.   I made the stock over the past day and a half with the turkey carcass - and now the final soup is simmering away.   This is actually my favorite part of hosting Thanksgiving (besides having the time with family and friends of course).   Slow cooking is very cathartic.



Hey boe glad you stopped in! 
How ya all been?


----------



## boedicca (Nov 26, 2016)

peach174 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > I just finished the prep for a big pot of turkey barley soup.   I made the stock over the past day and a half with the turkey carcass - and now the final soup is simmering away.   This is actually my favorite part of hosting Thanksgiving (besides having the time with family and friends of course).   Slow cooking is very cathartic.
> ...




Thank you!  I'm having a very good year indeed!  Much to be thankful for.  How about you?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 26, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



Oh my, I would so love that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 26, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



My desk sits in the corner of the office with a big window view of our front porch and door and a smaller window view of the courtyard and driveway so I get a really good view of who is coming, and know whether I want to answer the door as well as watch the world go by.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 26, 2016)

boedicca said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Boe!!!  So happy you stopped by.  Don't be such a stranger, okay?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 26, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



But doesn't using a TV for a monitor use up a whole bunch more electricity?


----------



## peach174 (Nov 26, 2016)

boedicca said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...




We didn't from March to the end of Aug. hubby had a very long MS attack.
We are both doing fairly good now though. 
Hubbies thigh muscles are starting to get built  back up again. 
We have much to be thankful for this Thanksgiving.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...




Okay!  I'll stop by here more often....but it would be better if you added a wine bar.


----------



## SixFoot (Nov 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



Probably, but I think my current LED TV actually uses less electricity than the last 18" box monitor I had in 2008. lol


----------



## boedicca (Nov 26, 2016)

peach174 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...




I'm sorry your husband has been unwell.  That is such a sad ordeal.

My Dad had two big health emergencies this year, so we had a few months of a lot of stress. But he is now back on his feet, which makes me very thankful.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



My desk sits in front of a window, but I keep the shades down and a sheet over the window.  I like my room dark until I decide to have light.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



You might have to define "a whole bunch."  I don't think a monitor or a TV use up a large amount of electricity.  I tend to think it is the heating/AC and appliances like washer/dryer that use the lion's share of electricity in a house.

Here's an article about power usage for a computer.  It does say that a TV uses quite a bit more, although I still don't think it's a lot compared to the average AC use.

Calculate your PC's energy use


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 26, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



200 songs?  I usually play all my music on random, it's 20-25 times as many songs.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 26, 2016)

Deer in my yard at Ft Worth


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 26, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Deer in my yard at Ft Worth
> 
> View attachment 100006
> 
> View attachment 100007


Yum!

Some friends of mine used to complain about javelina ranging through housing on Ft Huachuca.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 26, 2016)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



LOL.  Our bar is stocked with anything anybody can conceive including the best of wine from Gypsy Rose and Boone's Farm on up.


----------



## Spoonman (Nov 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, first time i come here...tonight i am listening to Roy Orbison i adore that music, merci. my mother like that singer so it remind me of her. she  is a wonderful women.
> ...



I haven't been to that board in quite awhile. last time I was there his wife was having some health issues


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 26, 2016)

Sherry said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Who's breasts?


----------



## Sherry (Nov 26, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Those basted in butter.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 26, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Deer in my yard at Ft Worth
> ...



They stll do and they are everywhere from Tucson and every city in Coshise and Pima County.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 26, 2016)

peach174 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


They're pretty good eating as long as you are careful of that gland on their back.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 26, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Even when removed quickly after the kill it's still tough and gamey.
The trick is how to cook it so that it tastes like pork.


----------



## SixFoot (Nov 26, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Deer in my yard at Ft Worth
> 
> View attachment 100006
> 
> View attachment 100007


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 26, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Deer in my yard at Ft Worth
> ...


I done et 'em!


----------



## Spoonman (Nov 26, 2016)

it's been so long, how do you attach a picture here?


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 26, 2016)

Spoonman said:


> it's been so long, how do you attach a picture here?


I right click on a picture, then left click on Copy or Copy Picture then left click on the message box.Sometimes you have to left click drag across the picture to make it turn blue then drag it to the message box.



​


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 26, 2016)

Since there was a picture of a cat that looked like ours, I thought I'd post this picture that's actually our cat.






She's getting warm in front of a fire.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 26, 2016)

Yet another celebrity death.    Ron Glass died at 71.  I know him from Firefly/Serenity, but he'd been in a lot of things, including Barney Miller.

Ron Glass, Emmy-Nominated Actor Known for ‘Barney Miller’ and ‘Firefly,’ Dies at 71


----------



## boedicca (Nov 26, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Yet another celebrity death.    Ron Glass died at 71.  I know him from Firefly/Serenity, but he'd been in a lot of things, including Barney Miller.
> 
> Ron Glass, Emmy-Nominated Actor Known for ‘Barney Miller’ and ‘Firefly,’ Dies at 71




I loved him as Shepherd in Firefly.


----------



## Spoonman (Nov 26, 2016)

sunset


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 26, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Yet another celebrity death.    Ron Glass died at 71.  I know him from Firefly/Serenity, but he'd been in a lot of things, including Barney Miller.
> 
> Ron Glass, Emmy-Nominated Actor Known for ‘Barney Miller’ and ‘Firefly,’ Dies at 71


I enjoyed that series, was sorry they only ran it for one season.  I have the DVD, in case I want to review the fun.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 26, 2016)

Well, it's cold enough for winter here, although snow is in short supply.  They keep promising flurries which never materialize.  I still have wind burned cheeks that sting and burn, even when I'm inside and warmed up.
I came to the conclusion that while young families bring their children to family celebrations and share stories and anecdotes about their offspring, the more...seasoned population does the same thing with their dogs.  At both gatherings I attended on Thanksgiving, there were almost as many dogs as people in attendance.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 26, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Yet another celebrity death.    Ron Glass died at 71.  I know him from Firefly/Serenity, but he'd been in a lot of things, including Barney Miller.
> 
> Ron Glass, Emmy-Nominated Actor Known for ‘Barney Miller’ and ‘Firefly,’ Dies at 71



Ah....... shoot! I loved him in Barney Miller.

RIP great actor.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 26, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I just had more turkey dinner for breakfast!
> ...


----------



## peach174 (Nov 26, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Yet another celebrity death.    Ron Glass died at 71.  I know him from Firefly/Serenity, but he'd been in a lot of things, including Barney Miller.
> 
> Ron Glass, Emmy-Nominated Actor Known for ‘Barney Miller’ and ‘Firefly,’ Dies at 71



I had a crush on Wojo


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 26, 2016)

Spoonman said:


> it's been so long, how do you attach a picture here?



Look at your options - the square green icon to the right of the yellow smilies icon is where you can paste you photo URL in - or just  code the photo URL yourself..  Or if you are using certain browsers you can just copy some photos and paste them here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 26, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Well, it's cold enough for winter here, although snow is in short supply.  They keep promising flurries which never materialize.  I still have wind burned cheeks that sting and burn, even when I'm inside and warmed up.
> I came to the conclusion that while young families bring their children to family celebrations and share stories and anecdotes about their offspring, the more...seasoned population does the same thing with their dogs.  At both gatherings I attended on Thanksgiving, there were almost as many dogs as people in attendance.



Yep we had no kids in our crowd for Thanskgiving dinner but there were lots of dogs--a chihuahua, a pomeranian, a Shih tzu, and a mini doxie.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 26, 2016)

Spoonman said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



You probably didn't read back far enough in the Coffee Shop but his wife passed away recently.  Ollie is doing well though.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it's cold enough for winter here, although snow is in short supply.  They keep promising flurries which never materialize.  I still have wind burned cheeks that sting and burn, even when I'm inside and warmed up.
> ...




All that's missing is the partridge.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 27, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...




Those are my continual loop songs.
I have thousands of songs.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 27, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Imperius,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition,
Kat's mom and her sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all others who need to find their way back.

Florida sunset


----------



## Gracie (Nov 27, 2016)

Testing out the camera on the cell phone and seeing if I figured this out on how to post it. This is my electric blanket...karmas body heat. [emoji4] 

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Nov 27, 2016)

Yay! I did it! 

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## peach174 (Nov 27, 2016)

Very pretty dog.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 27, 2016)

Tomorrow is human day, too! Motel, a heater that warms the whole room, a hot shower, TV, and doing laundry. Oh, and a big bed all to myself! Well, not counting karma.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Nov 27, 2016)

Everyone loves karma. She even has a bindi (wart). Her weight is holding steady too. I have dropped 3 more lbs. Not sure if that is a good thing or not, but I ain't cplaining.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## SixFoot (Nov 27, 2016)

Anyone else feel like they might be slightly diabetic this morning from too much strawberry rhubarb pie?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 27, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


A/C, electric furnaces and clothes dryers are huge energy hogs, a TV by comparison is like dipping a thimble into the energy stream.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 27, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Everyone loves karma. She even has a bindi (wart). Her weight is holding steady too. I have dropped 3 more lbs. Not sure if that is a good thing or not, but I ain't cplaining.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


Gracie, three questions that might help with your internet time. 
First, what brand and model cell phone do you have?
Two, which carrier do you use?
Third, do you have a laptop?

The idea is to tether your laptop using the phone as a wifi hotspot.


----------



## SixFoot (Nov 27, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Some people use space heaters, humidifiers, and air fresheners in the winter. The crafty ones reroute their dryer ducts!


----------



## SixFoot (Nov 27, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Everyone loves karma. She even has a bindi (wart). Her weight is holding steady too. I have dropped 3 more lbs. Not sure if that is a good thing or not, but I ain't cplaining.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



I love Karma, too!


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 27, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Out in the boonies there are still people who use wood stoves and outhouses........


----------



## SixFoot (Nov 27, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



No outhouse here, but I do like to pee off my porch every chance I get! lol


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 27, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



If you live in the country, you can do that.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 27, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


If you live in the city and have a tall enough wall..........


----------



## SixFoot (Nov 27, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



The country life is a trade-off. You get far more Freedom, but far less Convenience. No neighbors to be whiny little pooheads over the smoke coming out of my chimney either!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 27, 2016)

And good morning all.  Beautiful morning in Albuquerque but a chilly mid 40's and won't get a lot warmer today.  Forecast is for possible snow tonight, the first of the season in the city though we've already had some on the mountain.

Winter is definitely coming.  And with El Nino going away and La Nina replacing it, looks like a possibly much more snowy winter for Chris's area again.  She will be so pleased.  (cough)

Now if we could just get the weather patterns to shift back to more normal for GW's area.


----------



## SixFoot (Nov 27, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



There's nothing we can't accomplish when we have walls!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 27, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



True.  There were a lot of good points when we lived up on the mountain.   You really didn't have to worry about offending or annoying anybody.   There were factors I miss--like sitting beside a wood fire and watching a beautiful snowfall outside.  Like being able to get out and walk through the pinon forest and commune with nature.  We had 100% natural landscaping that required almost no maintenance or yard work at all.  And Hombre could pee off the deck.  

But there are aspects I don't miss at all like shoveling three feet of snow off our large decks or out of a 60-foot double driveway or breaking up the huge ice dams that sometimes formed on the roof.  Like the pump dying in the well and days and days of no water while it was pulled and replaced--really expensive process I might add.  Like the 10" bear tracks in the front yard.  And worrying about the large owls or golden eagles or a coyote snagging a small pet.

But most of all I missed people.  I am a people person and it got lonely up there because most people who move up there do so to get away from people.  They don't neighbor.

I like waving to the neighbors when I go outside, or having them close by--we all help each other out a lot and any one would be here for us in a flash in any kind of emergency.  And I like snagging a gallon of milk or the ingredient I forgot for a recipe being a 10-minute round trip etc.  I hate the traffic in the city, but it does have its redeeming qualities too.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 27, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Maybe this will change your mind..........


----------



## Gracie (Nov 27, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone loves karma. She even has a bindi (wart). Her weight is holding steady too. I have dropped 3 more lbs. Not sure if that is a good thing or not, but I ain't cplaining.
> ...


No laptop. My phone days Android but no clue to the brand.


Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Nov 27, 2016)

Carrier in metro pcs... A sub of T-Mobile.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 27, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Okay, it was a thought.  You can do the same with a desktop but that requires a place to put it up and take it down. 
Looks like you have a ZTE Z981 smart phone.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 27, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



...or wave it the air like you just don't care.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 27, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Looks like your phone supports tethering as long as it's in your MetroPCS contract.  The only two possible drawbacks to tethering is some phone companies limit the amount of tethering usage and tethering eats up battery time quickly, leaving the phone plugged in helps but only so much.


----------



## SixFoot (Nov 27, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...





It doesn't look like it wipes for me. Is the green tiling part of the holodeck? That could be a deal maker there..!


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 27, 2016)

Over the last month I've been waking up more and more exhausted, two nights ago the wife said I snored all night long even with the CPAP on.  Normally she claims she can reach over and adjust the mask position and I stop snoring but not that time.  Sooooo, yesterday I look up how to change the pressure, changed it from a 7 to an 8 and slept good last night, no snoring, woke up tired but not exhausted.  I'll give it a week and see if I need to ramp the pressure up a little more.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 27, 2016)

Guess who bagged a nice 11 point buck after church this morning?  A hint...  his initials are BBD!


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 27, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...


----------



## SixFoot (Nov 27, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



The trick to having your cake and eating it too, is finding a town with a population of less than 50, and moving to the outskirts of that. Just far enough out to hear nothing but the ringing in your ears, but close enough to where you can still score 25Mbps internet. This puts things in descending order.

Surrounded by rolling hills of open pastures while still being 0.9 miles from the gas station, which is also the only actual business in town (not even a post office), so it's open from 5am until at least 10pm every night and it tends to have all the odds and ends a typical family would need.

The Ma and Pa stores, feed stores, post office, banks, etc., are all in the next town about 7 miles away; a 7 minute drive at 60 mph with open roads.

The bigger amenities like box stores, big screen theaters, and great dining are about 20 minutes away. Still well within reach, but more effort involved.

All the finer dining, high-end malls, and national attractions are anywhere from 90 minutes to an hour and a half.

 

You make very good points about the labor and maintenance, too, and those are exactly the losses of Convenience that come with the trade-off. Most people wouldn't want the extra work involved, hence most  people now live in cities.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 27, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



When we were on the Mountain we were about 15 miles from the first Albuquerque exit so access to big deal shopping was fairly easy--unless Tijeras Canyon that we had to traverse to get to the other side of the mountain was closed which could happen if there was bad weather.  Old Route 66 - two lanes serving as a frontage road for I-40 through the canyon was rarely ever closed though, and those of us with 4WD and who were brave could sometimes get through anyway.   We did have a small 'super market' (if you exaggerate) within 2 miles and a small and very expensive gas station within 2 miles and a post office within 2 miles plus a few other amenities along the highway.  And I don't think its really easier in town except that we don't have to have the wood burner for heat in town.  Yard maintenance is a lot tougher, even though we are xeroscaped, than just letting Mother Nature take care of all of that.

I do know what you are describing though--been there done that--and can't disagree with it.  And you are probably in an area where even the rural folks neighbor.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 27, 2016)

This is our temp home. They said we can use it (parked) until after Xmas. No hot water, no shower, no hookups, and all of their stuff still in it, so we keept our stuff in the van. We have the black water tank emptied once every two weeks since it isn't just a weekend usage...which costs 55 bucks at each emptying. No stove and no fridge because it is not leveled, so I roll out of the bed unless I use pillows to hold me in. Mrg rolls the other way and the wall holds him in. No , it can't be levred..it in a slanty hill and no other room to put it.
They offered to sell it to us, but again...no place to park it. Space rent for an RV is 60 bucks a night. Driving it to Arizona to look for a place is impossible...it gets about 7 miles to the gallon. Plus, it is very crowded and has a leaky roof. Most of the appliances no longer work, either...level or not. And drafty? Omg..I had to wear 2 pair of socks, 2 pair of pants, gloves, knee warmers my coat, two down blankets last night and I still was cold. So no...I don't want to buy it.



Isn't this fun? Not. Everywhere we turn, it's another wall.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 27, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Guess who bagged a nice 11 point buck after church this morning?  A hint...  his initials are BBD!



Wow that WAS a nice one.  Is one that big good eating?  I am a great connoisseur of venison cooked by somebody who knows that they are doing (which isn't me.)


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 27, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Guess who bagged a nice 11 point buck after church this morning?  A hint...  his initials are BBD!


All my bucks only have 4 points.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 27, 2016)

Gracie said:


> This is our temp home. They said we can use it (parked) until after Xmas. No hot water, no shower, no hookups, and all of their stuff still in it, so we keept our stuff in the van. We have the black water tank emptied once every two weeks since it isn't just a weekend usage...which costs 55 bucks at each emptying. No stove and no fridge because it is not leveled, so I roll out of the bed unless I use pillows to hold me in. Mrg rolls the other way and the wall holds him in. No , it can't be levred..it in a slanty hill and no other room to put it.
> They offered to sell it to us, but again...no place to park it. Space rent for an RV is 60 bucks a night. Driving it to Arizona to look for a place is impossible...it gets about 7 miles to the gallon. Plus, it is very crowded and has a leaky roof. Most of the appliances no longer work, either...level or not. And drafty? Omg..I had to wear 2 pair of socks, 2 pair of pants, gloves, knee warmers my coat, two down blankets last night and I still was cold. So no...I don't want to buy it.
> 
> 
> ...


Look at it this way, it's better than a cardboard box or dirty sleeping bags under a bridge.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 27, 2016)

Yes, venison cooked properly is very good - however, Mrs. BBD doesn't care for it so I always give my deer to a friend of mine who likes it and knows how to cook it properly.  I go over to his place for a meal now and then.  He's a big deer hunter too so there is always some in his freezer.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 27, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Guess who bagged a nice 11 point buck after church this morning?  A hint...  his initials are BBD!



The pastor?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 27, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Yes, venison cooked properly is very good - however, Mrs. BBD doesn't care for it so I always give my deer to a friend of mine who likes it and knows how to cook it properly.  I go over to his place for a meal now and then.  He's a big deer hunter too so there is always some in his freezer.


I've only had venison twice where I actually liked it, it wasn't gamey.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 27, 2016)

Cold again today and they keep telling us to expect snow.  I'll believe it when I see it.
The partner showed up this morning and helped out with the goats.  We trimmed the hooves on his eating shit-machines.  Not much use for the gelded on a dairy farm but my partner insists on "saving" them.  Soooo...he needs to keep up on their maintenance.  Dinner later, Thanksgiving leftovers.  It's my turn to cook, but I'll have to wait until next Sunday.
Wish I could share BBD's deer.  I love venison and I certainly know how to care for it in the field and cook it when I get it home.  I kind of miss hunting, but I have little use for 600-900 lbs of meat for just l'il ol' me.  Rabbits and squirrels in these parts are actually pretty small.

oh, Shiite!  The partner just came in and will not STFU!  No woman I know can yak as much (and as randomly) as this guy does!


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 27, 2016)

How about this folks?


----------



## Gracie (Nov 27, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > This is our temp home. They said we can use it (parked) until after Xmas. No hot water, no shower, no hookups, and all of their stuff still in it, so we keept our stuff in the van. We have the black water tank emptied once every two weeks since it isn't just a weekend usage...which costs 55 bucks at each emptying. No stove and no fridge because it is not leveled, so I roll out of the bed unless I use pillows to hold me in. Mrg rolls the other way and the wall holds him in. No , it can't be levred..it in a slanty hill and no other room to put it.
> ...


I'll kill myself before it comes to that.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 27, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I hope not.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 27, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, venison cooked properly is very good - however, Mrs. BBD doesn't care for it so I always give my deer to a friend of mine who likes it and knows how to cook it properly.  I go over to his place for a meal now and then.  He's a big deer hunter too so there is always some in his freezer.
> ...


A lot of people who shoot a deer make the mistake of not cutting off the musk glands behind the knees before bleeding it out and guttting it.


----------



## SixFoot (Nov 27, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



It's always great hearing descriptions of Old Route 66 in other states. I also live within 10 miles of it here in Missouri.


----------



## Spoonman (Nov 27, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



wow, I'm very sorry.  it was at least a year ago that I was at that site.


----------



## Spoonman (Nov 27, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > it's been so long, how do you attach a picture here?
> ...


I was trying to post some pictures I  have on my hard drive. I got one to work.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 27, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> How about this folks?


Definitely a reindeer, a domestic animal.  It has obviously been raised as a pet, observe its absolute lack of fear of the dogs, among other indications.  Caribou are wild relatives of reindeer.  It is a cute video, though.  I used to keep llamas and alpacas, but their non-domestic cousins include guanacos and vicunas still roam in their native habitat in South America.  Similar situation as reindeer vs. caribou.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 27, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


My dad liked the gamey taste so guess what, the musk glands weren't cut out right away........  and people wondered why I never liked venison till I finally found someone who knew how to gut it properly.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 27, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> How about this folks?





Ooooooo........... 
I love that Harlequin Great Dane!!


----------



## peach174 (Nov 27, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> How about this folks?



Is that you Hossfly and your pet Deer?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 27, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



We are less than 10 miles from Old Route 66 that becomes Central Ave as it passes through Albuquerque.  And now I'll always think of you on the other end of it.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 27, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > How about this folks?
> ...


No I lifted it off of Facebook. When I was a kid my aunt had a pet deer.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 27, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Sweet!
I had a pet turkey when I was a kid at 2 1/2 yrs old.
He was my guard turkey, just like a guard dog, maybe even better. He keep me away from the farms irrigation ditches.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 27, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I lived in St. Roberts, MO for 3 years. Signs along I-44 would have near them signs that said "Old Route 66." The original Rt.66 signs had all been removed and sold as souvenirs.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 28, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



Same here.  None of the original signs remain anywhere I would suppose.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 28, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Hombre and I once had a contract to look at every farm and ranch property that State Farm insured in New Mexico.  When we called ahead to speak to the property owners, we always asked if there was a dog we needed to worry about.   The few that had serious guard dogs would assure us the dog would be inside or penned up when we got there.  And some along the east side of the state would tell us they would lock up their guard turkeys.      Those suckers were mean.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 28, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Yes they are including mine.
Everbody yelled at me to come and get him before they came near the farm house.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 28, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Imperius,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition,
Kat's mom and her sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all others who need to find their way back


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 28, 2016)

Went to bed about 9ish last night, woke up this morning at 3:30.  I was hot, second night in a row I woke up hot except this morning I couldn't go back to sleep.
Am I having hot flashes?


----------



## peach174 (Nov 28, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Went to bed about 9ish last night, woke up this morning at 3:30.  I was hot, second night in a row I woke up hot except this morning I couldn't go back to sleep.
> Am I having hot flashes?



I don't know, hubby has been having same problem for the last 2 nights.
Wakes up early in the wee hrs. hot and cant get back to sleep.
The house remains at same temp. though like always.
Weird huh?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 28, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Went to bed about 9ish last night, woke up this morning at 3:30.  I was hot, second night in a row I woke up hot except this morning I couldn't go back to sleep.
> ...


Believe it or not men go through a "male menopause" and can experience hot flashes.  It's typically brought on by a sudden decrease in testosterone.  
So, what's your excuse for being up this late/early?


----------



## peach174 (Nov 28, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I just told you. 
Hubby can't sleep.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 28, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


The wife is in bed sound asleep but she had just gone to bed when I woke up.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 28, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Yes, I know they do.


----------



## SixFoot (Nov 28, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...




Army had you lost in the woods for a while, eh? It's a great view of Engineer Country on the horizon from my back porch.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 28, 2016)

Outside it's pretty breezy, some who don't live in the desert southwest would call it windy.........., the temp is hovering in the mid 40s.  Luckily the house has two controlled zones, one for the front living area and the other for the back bedroom areas, we kick the furnace down all the way at bedtime so it's nice and cool for sleeping.  I have the front furnace running at 65 degrees so I can stay somewhat warm while the wife can sleep in the back without getting baked in bed.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 28, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I get up when he does because he cant walk well at all when he first wakes up.
I bring in his coffee and liquid pot that he needs.It has to be stored in the fridge.
I'm a slave to the dredded MS.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 28, 2016)

I just saw on the BBC television news there is a new computer threat called ransomware. If you click on an infected link or open an unexpected email attachment your computer is locked, and a page comes up telling you to pay to have it unlocked.  Apparently there is very little you can do about it. So I would not click on any links on face book, because there is a possibility they are fake.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 28, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



My mother has been doing great on her new medication combination.  She still chokes on her drinks a lot though.  Does your husband do that?


----------



## peach174 (Nov 28, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



No he doesn't.
Thats whats so strange with this disease, it effects each one differently.
There're doing great in the research dept. with management of it and drugs.
Perhaps it might be a side effect of her meds.
Much better than it was in the 70's and 80's.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 28, 2016)

I have to go get a new wire today.  My wire is all twisted and my rabbit put a hole in it, and I keep losing my internet connection.  
  It's very annoying to say the least.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 28, 2016)

peach174 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Yeah, that is strange.  My mother apparently has some weakness in her esophageal muscles that causes a problem with motility.  It doesn't happen when she eats though, only with liquids.  Other than that little problem, she's been doing quite well.  She just has to remember to take small sips of drinks.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 28, 2016)

Spoonman said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



I wouldn't know how to post one directly from my computer.   I usually transfer those to Photo Bucket and from there to here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 28, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



The farmers/ranchers were good to pen their 'bad' turkeys up when we were there but at one place I was measuring the buildings when here came the turkey--ENORMOUS turkey.  I was not sure of his intentions, and we had already been well schooled in guard turkeys so I put my rol-a-tape against his chest to keep him from getting all the way to me--I was careful not to hurt him.  And he started walking around so here I was in the middle of clearing holding a turkey off me as he circled me--around and around and around we went until finally the farmer's wife saw the situation and came out to rescue me.

They said he probably wouldn't have hurt me.  Probably????


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 28, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I have to go get a new wire today.  My wire is all twisted and my rabbit put a hole in it, and I keep losing my internet connection.
> It's very annoying to say the least.



He doesn't get shocked when he bites through an electric wire?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 28, 2016)

And good morning all.  I have been having those night 'hot flashes' lately too and I thought I was long past that period of my life.  Maybe its the alignment of the stars or something?

And I can be so tired I hurt but I just can't make myself go to bed before midnight which means I am up way later than Hombre who is always an early riser.  Sometimes he will wake up in the wee hours and can't get back to sleep though and will be up at 3 or 4 in the morning.

I think as much as none of us want to admit it, it is just a syndrome of advancing age maybe?

Or an alien species doing some kind of weird experiments on us?  That would be more fun.


----------



## Divine Wind (Nov 28, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> And good morning all.  I have been having those night 'hot flashes' lately too and I thought I was long past that period of my life.  Maybe its the alignment of the stars or something?
> 
> And I can be so tired I hurt but I just can't make myself go to bed before midnight which means I am up way later than Hombre who is always an early riser.  Sometimes he will wake up in the wee hours and can't get back to sleep though and will be up at 3 or 4 in the morning.
> 
> I think as much as none of us want to admit it, it is just a syndrome of advancing age maybe?


Can't fix hot flashes, but the older we become, the less Melatonin our brain produces.  Taking a 3-5mg Melatonin an hour before bed helps compensate for that reduction.  A WebMD link to hot flashes and sleep is here: How to Sleep After a Hot Flash

Melatonin-Overview
*What does natural melatonin do in the body?*
_
Your body has its own internal clock that controls your natural cycle of sleeping and waking hours. In part, your body clock controls how much melatonin your body makes. Normally, melatonin levels begin to rise in the mid- to late evening, remain high for most of the night, and then drop in the early morning hours.

Light affects how much melatonin your body produces. During the shorter days of the winter months, your body may produce melatonin either earlier or later in the day than usual. This change can lead to symptoms of seasonal affective disorder (SAD), or winter depression.

Natural melatonin levels slowly drop with age. Some older adults make very small amounts of it or none at all.
_
*Why is melatonin used as a dietary supplement?*
_Melatonin supplements are sometimes used to treat jet lag or sleep problems (insomnia). Scientists are also looking at other good uses for melatonin, such as:
_

_Treating seasonal affective disorder(SAD)._
_Helping to control sleep patterns for people who work night shifts._
_Preventing or reducing problems with sleeping and confusion after surgery._
_Reducing chronic cluster headaches._


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 28, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



My nephew in law here in Albuquerque and also another friend here have been dealings with MS for years and it does indeed affect people differently.  And as Peach has described, it flares up and goes into a kind of remission though never to the point that a person is entirely symptom free.  But because they do have so much better ways to manage it now, many suffering from it can enjoy a mostly normal life much of the time.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 28, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> And good morning all.  I have been having those night 'hot flashes' lately too and I thought I was long past that period of my life.  Maybe its the alignment of the stars or something?
> 
> And I can be so tired I hurt but I just can't make myself go to bed before midnight which means I am up way later than Hombre who is always an early riser.  Sometimes he will wake up in the wee hours and can't get back to sleep though and will be up at 3 or 4 in the morning.
> 
> ...


I went back to bed for an hour and a half, have a headache now.  Maybe I should have stayed up........


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 28, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And good morning all.  I have been having those night 'hot flashes' lately too and I thought I was long past that period of my life.  Maybe its the alignment of the stars or something?
> ...



Hi DW - happy you stopped by.  I agree that melatonin can help, at least when used intermittently.  I found I built up a tolerance for it fairly quickly and it became less effective for me, so I use it only intermittently now--usually when sleeping other than in my own bed.  

I am having good results taking a couple of extra strength acetaminophen PM (generic Tylenol) plus a 220mg naproxen a half hour before I retire and I usually then go right to sleep.  I will wake up several hours later and generally just cat nap off and on until time to get up, but at least I do usually get several hours of solid sleep.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 28, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And good morning all.  I have been having those night 'hot flashes' lately too and I thought I was long past that period of my life.  Maybe its the alignment of the stars or something?
> ...



Or maybe you just need some sinus or allergy meds?  Though as I recall those can be problematic for you.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 28, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Yeah my sinuses are bothering me but no more than normal.  It's not unusual for me to take a nap and wake up feeling worse than before I laid down.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 28, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


As a child my grandmother kept goats and you had to watch for the billies and not turn your back on them or you would get bruised cheeks. I carried a stick in the barnyard and when they came at me, I would run at them, they would stop and then they'd get a good wack on the horns. Two or three times and they would get the message. The kids would butt anything that moved and would be one or more years old before a whack on the horns would do any good.


----------



## Divine Wind (Nov 28, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Benadryl is a twofer; helps relieve congestion (I have allergies too) and helps induce sleep.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 28, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Benadryl also affects the prostate making urination difficult for those with prostate problems..........  The headache will go away in time.


----------



## Divine Wind (Nov 28, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Benadryl also affects the prostate making urination difficult for those with prostate problems..........  The headache will go away in time.


True.  That was given that there were no medical conditions preventing it's use.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 28, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



When I was little, we lived in a teensy NM town with all dirt streets except for the sort of paved highway that passed through town and also served as Main Street.  The folks across the street had goats including one old billy who would chase anything that moved if he got out.  Which was frequently.   We were always cautious.

One of my fondest memories though was of our next door neighbor who was a genuine Beaver Cleaver mom kind of person--always wore clean, crisply starched dresses, always had her hair done just so, her make up on just so, and always wore nylons and stylish shoes with moderate high heels. . . .

. . .and the sight of her sprinting across the street headed for home, her skirt hiked above her knees, the billy goat in hot pursuit. . .she made it to the rough hewn wood fence between her property and ours and LEAPED onto the top of it just in time. . .

Priceless.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 28, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Not probably, would have tried his best to if not actually.

Tom was huge too. He attacked everything, including some of the smaller wild hogs in the slaughter pens.
It seemed to be a great game for him.
I named him Tom because that's all I heard from the adults.
WHAT! I was,( 2 )I didnt know . 
That Tom turkey did it again, that tom turkey attacked so and so ,bloody calves. 
The top of my head came up to the bottom of his neck.
I could hide easily behind one of his wings when he held them outstreached or behind his fanned out tail feathers.


----------



## Dalia (Nov 28, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, first time i come here...tonight i am listening to Roy Orbison i adore that music, merci. my mother like that singer so it remind me of her. she  is a wonderful women.
> ...



Bonsoir, thank you very much for the drink Foxfire i am fan of Roy Orbison last year in the same time of the year christmas time i did bought the Monument singles collection form ebay you could see the monument record on tv and i am born in Canada but i been living in France Région Lyon for a longtime now.

I offer to peoples tonight a cocktail


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 28, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



Well Canadian or French, you are most welcome Dalia.  And your cocktail offering is much more beautiful and impressive than mine was.  Thank you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 28, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I told this story to a new Vietnamese Coffee shopper recently, but when we were in West Virginia we met a new friend who was Chinese by race but a citizen of Hong Kong that made him a British citizen at that time.  And he came to America from Lyon, France where he had been attending the university there.  Somewhere over the years we lost track of him--we left Kansas and I think he left Lyon.  The last we heard from him though is that he was looking for a French woman to marry so he could stay there.


----------



## Dalia (Nov 28, 2016)

Thank you, it seem more difficult now to go live in France still if France is call land of welcome

And here in France a lot of peoples don't know Roy Orbison i did make French peoples listen to it...they like it a lot so Pretty woman French peoples did ear that song before from the movie


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 28, 2016)

The strong breeze has officially hit wind level here..........


----------



## Dalia (Nov 28, 2016)

Christmas time in France 

This year i don't receive for christmas and i am invited at the same place on the 24 Décember honestly i prefer that way...receiving peoples for christmas it is nice but it is a lot of work.
I am going to the same place for the the two day so the family are receiving two days in the role.
Anyway it's been a long time that family get together for the 24 and 25...but doux Jésus we drink, we eat a lot here in France so on the 25 for 12.00 après-midi for me i don't really feel like doing it again i mean, eat, drink and don't sleep almost .
But it is only once a year...Good god.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 28, 2016)

Welcome Dalia.  Many years ago when I was in the Navy I found myself in France a few times.  I enjoyed it there and had a great time.


----------



## Dalia (Nov 28, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Welcome Dalia.  Many years ago when I was in the Navy I found myself in France a few times.  I enjoyed it there and had a great time.


Thank you Big Black Dog...the food is great and so good and like a lot frog legs with butter garlic and parsley where i am going for christmas the French woman cook so well French as a thing with cooking and we stay at the table for a long long time.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 28, 2016)

I've never eaten frog legs while sober.  Wonder what's that like?


----------



## Sherry (Nov 28, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> I've never eaten frog legs while sober.  Wonder what's that like?



I can't remember from when I was a kid, but was it frogs and/or toads that had permanent pee stains on their thighs?? I don't think I could get past that and enjoy eating frog legs if that is the case.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 28, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome Dalia.  Many years ago when I was in the Navy I found myself in France a few times.  I enjoyed it there and had a great time.
> ...



French food is right up at the top among my favorite cuisines.  And I love a good French restaurant.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 28, 2016)

Took another 2 1:2 hour nap this afternoon, definitely not normal but I'm not really feeling all that well.  It may be more than just sinus, I may have picked up something other than groceries a couple of days ago when I went to Wally World Lite.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 28, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I have to go get a new wire today.  My wire is all twisted and my rabbit put a hole in it, and I keep losing my internet connection.
> ...



Well, it wasn't the electrical wire.  It was the wire connecting my computer to the modem.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 28, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> I've never eaten frog legs while sober.  Wonder what's that like?



Tastes like chicken, or so they say!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 28, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Took another 2 1:2 hour nap this afternoon, definitely not normal but I'm not really feeling all that well.  It may be more than just sinus, I may have picked up something other than groceries a couple of days ago when I went to Wally World Lite.



Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 28, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Took another 2 1:2 hour nap this afternoon, definitely not normal but I'm not really feeling all that well.  It may be more than just sinus, I may have picked up something other than groceries a couple of days ago when I went to Wally World Lite.
> ...


Thanks, so do I........


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 28, 2016)

Hombre went to bed early not feeling well tonight.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 29, 2016)

I guess it's that time of year where everyone is getting sick.  Make sure you wash your hands a lot and drink lots of orange juice!    Okay kids?


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 29, 2016)

Real orange juice with vitamin C, not that frozen concentrated stuff.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 29, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I would think that would work with electricity though.  Maybe not.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 29, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Real orange juice with vitamin C, not that frozen concentrated stuff.



I don't do orange juice.  But I do put a whole orange in my breakfast smoothie.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 29, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



  Usually I hide them.  I thought that it would be fine while I went to take a shower but I noticed there is a little hole in the wire (it's a split actually), but it doesn't look like he got to the main wire bundle, just the covering of the cord.  He's chewed through other wires before too.  I don't know.  Maybe he does get shocked.  Stupid rabbit.  He's just lucky he's so puffy and cute.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 29, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Imperius,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition,
Kat's mom and her sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all others who need to find their way back.

Sunset over Lyon, France


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 29, 2016)

Good morning everybody.  Brrrrr--the sun has been up for awhile and it is still 27 degrees out there with a dusting of snow on the ground.  Hombre and I aren't adapting to it very well either--we went from pleasant warm fall weather to what feels like bone chilling cold overnight.  Once we get acclimated, it will be okay but wow. . .


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 29, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I guess it's that time of year where everyone is getting sick.  Make sure you wash your hands a lot and drink lots of orange juice!    Okay kids?



I avoid oranges, bad for reflux.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 29, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I guess it's that time of year where everyone is getting sick.  Make sure you wash your hands a lot and drink lots of orange juice!    Okay kids?
> ...



It's really the vitamin C, so any foods that are high in vitamin C help you to fight off sickness.  Every time I'm sick, I drink lots of water and OJ and I always feel better in just a day or two.  Here are some more foods that are high in vitamin C.  

Top 10 Foods Highest in Vitamin C


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 29, 2016)

The best thing about orange juice though, is if you're throwing up, it stays cold and tastes almost the same when you throw it up!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 29, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I guess it's that time of year where everyone is getting sick.  Make sure you wash your hands a lot and drink lots of orange juice!    Okay kids?
> ...



But citrus, especially a whole orange but also orange juice, is good for you in moderation.  It helps with iron absorption for healthy blood, skin, hair, nails, etc. as well as providing natural Vitamin C plus a good dose of Vitamin A, Vitamin E, and the B vitamins.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 29, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> The best thing about orange juice though, is if you're throwing up, it stays cold and tastes almost the same when you throw it up!



I usually switch to a good slightly sweetened tea for hydration during a stomach flu.  Most pleasant thing to throw up.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 29, 2016)

Well our faces are red.  We were both shivering and huddled in sweaters this morning thinking it was just that we weren't acclimated to winter cold.  And just before he left to go do his volunteer job beginning at noon he noticed that neither of us had ever turned the furnace up this morning.  We turn it down to just above 60 at night when we go to bed.

Makes a big difference.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 29, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I try not eat or drink any citrus.  I do take a multivitamin every day to try to make up for my picky eating, whether because I don't like things or worry they will hurt.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 29, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > The best thing about orange juice though, is if you're throwing up, it stays cold and tastes almost the same when you throw it up!
> ...



I just don't throw up.  Much more pleasant.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 29, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



That's a good thing to do.  I hope your doctor is ordering a full battery of blood tests every year too just in case you're developing a severe deficiency in something.


----------



## Dalia (Nov 29, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


Bonsoir, Frog legs are not a meal that American or English peoples like a lot but French Peoples don't like Eggnog   i mean they will never be able to try it. i like Eggnog with a little bit of rhum


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 29, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



That must be the Canadian influence.     From our perspective France and England have never been really warm friends, so I guess the French wouldn't appreciate a drink that originated in England.  I do love good eggnog though.  I just don't love the really high calorie content that is typical of American recipes.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 29, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Doctor?  I haven't seen a doctor since I was in my teens.


----------



## Dalia (Nov 29, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...





Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


You seem to have a gastro-enteritis take of yourself drink a lot of water so you will be hydrate


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 29, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



As long as you are healthy you can get away with that.  But after spending a week in ICU a year ago September, I have learned there is some stuff that is a teensy problem if detected early that becomes a really big deal if it isn't taken care of.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 29, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I'll go to a doctor when I get insurance.  I haven't had it since I got too old to be carried on my father's plan.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 29, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I drink a lot of decaf tea.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 29, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


I count myself fortunate that I've not had a goat like that...yet.  I have known people who had billies (bucks) you couldn't turn your back on, though.  And it seems the smaller guys are worse than the full-sized goats.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 29, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Brrrrr--the sun has been up for awhile and it is still 27 degrees out there with a dusting of snow on the ground.  Hombre and I aren't adapting to it very well either--we went from pleasant warm fall weather to what feels like bone chilling cold overnight.  Once we get acclimated, it will be okay but wow. . .


27 degrees would have been toasty-warm here.  It got down to 0 but went back to 9 degrees before the sun set.  Still no snow, though.  The white we have comes from mega-frost.  I'd prefer snow, actually.  My little Jeep did not want to keep running this afternoon, either!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 29, 2016)

It's supposed to be like 60 degrees here tomorrow.


----------



## esthermoon (Nov 29, 2016)

We have 32 Celsius degrees here today (which means 90 Fahrenheit degrees)


----------



## Yarddog (Nov 29, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Real orange juice with vitamin C, not that frozen concentrated stuff.




But fresh squeezed right?  Remember when i was a kid and lived in Orange Grove country in So. Cal. they had these turn offs right next to the freeway where you could drive your car through,  kind of like a Starbucks  but they gave you a cup of fresh juice right out of the grove.


----------



## Yarddog (Nov 29, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> We have 32 Celsius degrees here today (which means 90 Fahrenheit degrees)




yeoow  go swimming!


----------



## Yarddog (Nov 29, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> The best thing about orange juice though, is if you're throwing up, it stays cold and tastes almost the same when you throw it up!





yummy,  my dog will appreciate that !


----------



## peach174 (Nov 29, 2016)

We have got down to 32 degrees for several days with really cold strong winds.


----------



## Yarddog (Nov 29, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I guess it's that time of year where everyone is getting sick.  Make sure you wash your hands a lot and drink lots of orange juice!    Okay kids?
> ...





Do you react the same way to Grape Fruit?   So i've read somewhere that Orange turns acidic in the system of some people but Grape fruits turn alkaline


----------



## esthermoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Yarddog said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > We have 32 Celsius degrees here today (which means 90 Fahrenheit degrees)
> ...


It should be wonderful! But I can't swim!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 29, 2016)

Yarddog said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Real orange juice with vitamin C, not that frozen concentrated stuff.
> ...



No, I just buy it from the grocery store.  I don't have the time to do all that work for a glass of OJ.  I drink way too much of it.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 29, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> We have 32 Celsius degrees here today (which means 90 Fahrenheit degrees)



Well of course would be, living in Vietnam 
Its about the same as Florida it's tropical. 
How have you been?


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## esthermoon (Nov 29, 2016)

peach174 said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > We have 32 Celsius degrees here today (which means 90 Fahrenheit degrees)
> ...


Hi Peach How you doing? 
I'm ok! But the weather here is killing me! Insects and mosquitos everywhere


----------



## Yarddog (Nov 29, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




Aww, im completely saddened. But at least get the one with extra pulp


----------



## Yarddog (Nov 29, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...




No,  this cant be true!  you must learn how. everyone should learn,  its an incredible experience


----------



## Yarddog (Nov 29, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...




yes! which is why you should learn to swim,  the mosquitoes will not follow you there!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 29, 2016)

Yarddog said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



Actually, no pulp either.  I hate the pulp, but I do get the one with extra vitamin C!


----------



## Yarddog (Nov 29, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




  No pulp?    haha well ok..


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 29, 2016)

Yarddog said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



I don't like little bits like that in my drinks.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 29, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...



Yuk!
I hate bugs.
I live in the desert not many mosquitos here, we have tarantulas.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 29, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  Brrrrr--the sun has been up for awhile and it is still 27 degrees out there with a dusting of snow on the ground.  Hombre and I aren't adapting to it very well either--we went from pleasant warm fall weather to what feels like bone chilling cold overnight.  Once we get acclimated, it will be okay but wow. . .
> ...



Bummer.   If you're going to have that kind of cold, I would insist on snow.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 29, 2016)

Yarddog said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



Hey Yarddog.  Good to see you again.  If I drink orange juice, the pulpier the better.  But I have family members who object to that.  So if Chris is here for breakfast I'll have some no pulp orange juice with extra Vitamin C for her.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 29, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> We have 32 Celsius degrees here today (which means 90 Fahrenheit degrees)



esthermoon so happy you are back.  But sorry about your mosquitos.  Does Vietnam have a winter?  Or it's warm there year round?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 29, 2016)

peach174 said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



No flies or mosquitos at our house.  At most a big black beetle now and then.  And ants.  Lots and lots of ants.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 29, 2016)

Sherry said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > I've never eaten frog legs while sober.  Wonder what's that like?
> ...



I've been thinking about this for 24 hours now, Sherry, and I have decided I didn't know about permanent pee stains on frog legs.  But they have never tempted me just the same.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 29, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Imperius,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition,
Kat's mom and her sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all others who need to find their way back.

Sunset over Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam


----------



## esthermoon (Nov 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > We have 32 Celsius degrees here today (which means 90 Fahrenheit degrees)
> ...


Hi Foxfyre 
Here we don't have a "real" winter here in the South. In the North they have four seasons with cold and even snow 
Sometimes Ho Chi Minh City is cold but is rare! 
I'm happy I don't live in the North. I would have frozen years ago


----------



## esthermoon (Nov 30, 2016)

Yarddog said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


No it's true I can't swim 
I'm afraid of the ocean. I go to the beach sometimes but I spend my time "tanning" 
I used inverted commas because my skin is and remains pale! Even if I spent 15 hours at the beach


----------



## esthermoon (Nov 30, 2016)

peach174 said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Tarantulas!!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 30, 2016)

Good morning!


----------



## esthermoon (Nov 30, 2016)

Thank you ChrisL! 
Happy Wednesday to you too!


----------



## peach174 (Nov 30, 2016)

Morning!

It's 8:32 and 20 degrees.
Way to cold for us desert dwellers.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 30, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Morning!
> 
> It's 8:32 and 20 degrees.
> Way to cold for us desert dwellers.



Yes for this desert dweller too.  It is 20 degrees at our house as well.   Certainly way too cold for November.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 30, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...



They aren't as bad as you might think.  They are huge among spiders and are mildly poisonous but not deadly.  And they won't bite unless provoked.  If you are gentle you can safely hold them in your hand.  (So I've been told.  I haven't actually done that and probably won't.)  A lot of people keep them as pets.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I had a friend who had one as a pet.  *shudder*  I'll pass!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 30, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...



If I spent one hour or so at the beach without a very good sunscreen, I would be red as a lobster.  I don't tan easily either but I do sunburn easily. 

I used to teach swim classes now and then and specialized in working with those truly terrified of the water.  I only had one failure and that was one of my very best friends.  She was the most aquaphobic person I have ever known.  She so badly wanted to conquer her fear, but just could not.  After about a year of trying we both agreed to give up.

But she was the rare exception.  If you ever have the need to know how to swim or ever decide that you just want to, I'm sure you would master that ability in a short time.


----------



## esthermoon (Nov 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Tarantulas kept as pets! Wow! 
I can't do that even if somebody gave me 1000 tons of gold 
I don't have anything against those animals but I have some kind of arachnophobia...


----------



## peach174 (Nov 30, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...




I have one that lives in my front yard. He keeps the bugs down around the front porch.
He's black and white, a very unusal color from the rest who are tan and dark brown.

Tarantula Facts


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 30, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...



We all enjoy living where it suits us.  I like having all four seasons but do enjoy our generally milder winters here in Albuquerque--north central Kansas where we moved from had brutal winters.  Our summers usually don't have extreme heat either as they do in southern Arizona just next door.  Spring and fall are very pleasant.

But GallantWarrior who lives in Alaska seems to thrive in and prefer his colder climate, and our Florida Coffee Shop people don't seem to mind no real winter just like you describe your area.

It's good that we don't all want to live in the same place though.  It would get really crowded.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 30, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...



You might surprise yourself what you can do if you have to.  I wouldn't want a tarantula as a pet either though.


----------



## esthermoon (Nov 30, 2016)

What the hell! Tarantulas also eat mice, frogs and even lizards!


----------



## esthermoon (Nov 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I fully agree with you Foxfyre.
Different opinions and lifestyles make this world more interesting (or at least less annoying)


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 30, 2016)

peach174 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



We don't kill or remove every daddy longleg spider we see in the house either for the same reason.  They don't make huge webs and they are harmless to humans, but if they are around, we don't have to worry about getting any bad spiders in the house.  So I can appreciate you having a 'guard' tarantula on your place.  I wouldn't bother him/her either.  For the same reason when we lived out on the mountain, we cautioned our house guests not to kill the couple of king snakes that lived somewhere close to the house.  They are harmless to humans but deadly to any rattlesnake that happened to venture onto the property.

The highway from I-40 to Santa Fe that goes along the east side of our mountain--our road to town when we lived out there--is two lane traveling through really rugged country.  I often drove it when we were still working as I worked in Santa Fe quite a bit.

One day I was headed to Santa Fe when I pulled over to watch a tarantula migration that happens now and then.  Thousands of tarantulas all moving together across the highway.  An amazing thing to see.  And I was a bit amused to see how many people in vehicles will swerve to avoid hitting a spider.


----------



## esthermoon (Nov 30, 2016)

Sometimes tarantulas can be dangerous  (lol )
Poor Emily!


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 30, 2016)

OK I haven't stopped by for coffee in 3 weeks. I've been occupied elsewhere and seem to just stop by USMB to see who's losing touch with reality. I'm 798 messages behind and probably will never catch up, I hope I will get the gist of what's been happening in here lately on the last couple of pages.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Never saw that though I've driven those mountain roads numerous times on a motorcycle. I've seen mule deer, javalina, bear and scillions of snakes and little lizards, but never tarantulas.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 30, 2016)

The UPS guy just delivered my new phone.  I've had a iPhone 5 for over 3 years and I just up-graded to a iPhone 7 Plus.  I love new toys.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 30, 2016)

peach174 said:


> We have got down to 32 degrees for several days with really cold strong winds.


We got down to 34 on Friday and 80 yesterday. The weather the last few days has been very unsettled with big storms missing us by mere miles. Last night there was a band of tornadoes just to our west.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 30, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



They 'migrate' or more accurately 'march' once a year in the fall.  In sparse years when conditions aren't favorable for large scale tarantula production, you will only see one or two spiders as they go looking for mates and so it is reasonable that most people never see one.  But in a year that is extremely favorable for tarantulas, they can be in large numbers such as I saw that one time.  It is quite a phenomenon because it will only happen once in a blue moon.

You would have thought it would creep me out, but it didn't.  It was fascinating.  Unfortunately a still camera didn't do it justice--I do have a couple of pictures but they didn't really capture it.  And this was before smart phones with video capability.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 30, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> The UPS guy just delivered my new phone.  I've had a iPhone 5 for over 3 years and I just up-graded to a iPhone 7 Plus.  I love new toys.



Do you use all the features?   I don't have a smart phone--we don't use one often enough to justify the expense to use one--but those who do really do love them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 30, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > We have got down to 32 degrees for several days with really cold strong winds.
> ...



So happy when you have time to post Ernie.  I've missed you.  
34 is really chilly for you this time of year isn't it?  And I saw that tornado outbreak this week and thought about you.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Just south of Cape Canaveral there is a land crap migration like that. You don't want to drive A1A for a week after that. The aroma is less than pleasant.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


It's quite chilly for this early. We can depend on a few days of morning temps in the 20s but the ground never freezes and there are several crops that survive and thrive.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 30, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




Eww......


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 30, 2016)

Who has two thumbs and just finished his Christmas shopping?  This guy!

Now all I have to do is wait for Santa's sleigh decked out with a UPS logo and painted drab brown rather than merry red to deliver the goods!

There are two fleece pullovers that must get here before next Friday so I can take them to the embroiderers for customization.  Those are for my board game night buddies.

A magic set is on its way for my six year old nephew, a smart lock should be delivered today for my brother and sister-in-law.  That way their robot overlord can remotely lock and unlock their back door.  Mom's heated throw blanket came yesterday and her new Roku device for her TV set will be here before too long.  The Weber Smoky Mountain 18.5" smoker is in the back of my work SUV destined to stay there until Christmas Eve.

I think I remember where I stashed Daisy the Mutt's velvet jingle bell ensconced collar so she can make an even more impressive entrance at the Big House Christmas Eve.  I'll buy the standing rib roast about ten days before Christmas Eve and dry age it in the refrigerator.

I mop off any juices and blood with paper towels then put the meat, unwrapped, on a dinner plate at the bottom of the frig.  I change out the paper towels every day until the meat looks like a beat up old maroon handbag at the bottom of the lost and found box in a bus depot.  It ain't pretty, but it does yield the juiciest, most flavorful prime rib available on this planet.

Gift wrapping still looms large on the horizon.  I loved it when Macy's had a gift wrapping department.  I could get everything expertly wrapped there while I enjoy a slice of pizza from Antony's.  But, alas, Macy's doesn't gift wrap anymore.    

I sincerely try to make my Christmas gifts look presentable at least.  But I lack the skills.  My gifts always look as if I am a much kinder soul than I am.  They appear to have been wrapped by a blind seven year old girl born without thumbs.  "Oh!  Look!  He had that little blind girl do his wrapping!  He probably gave her a big Christmas tip too!"

Nothing could be further from the truth.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 30, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




I knew there was a reason I'm a desert dweller.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 30, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> Tarantulas kept as pets! Wow!
> I can't do that even if somebody gave me 1000 tons of gold
> I don't have anything against those animals but I have some kind of arachnophobia...



Keep them in the refrigerator.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 30, 2016)

It got down to the 30s this morning, went to Wally World Lite this morning, people walking around bundled up like they were visiting the North Pole.  When I returned home and began hauling the groceries in the pigeons would follow me out to the car and back to the house with every trip.......  Little beggars........


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 30, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



LOL.  I don't think spiders smell.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 30, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Who has two thumbs and just finished his Christmas shopping?  This guy!
> 
> Now all I have to do is wait for Santa's sleigh decked out with a UPS logo and painted drab brown rather than merry red to deliver the goods!
> 
> ...



As our family has progressed to the point that gifts are often more annoying or a pain to deal with because none of us really NEED anything, we have pretty well all agreed to just give more to charitable causes this time of year and skip most of the gift giving.  So no more Christmas trees with colorful tantalizing boxes stacked all around them.  No more curious anticipation of what that one really special gift would be.  I will miss that.  But I don't miss the stress of shopping, wrapping, the expense of getting stuff delivered etc.

Hard to say whether what I will and won't miss balance each other out though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 30, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> It got down to the 30s this morning, went to Wally World Lite this morning, people walking around bundled up like they were visiting the North Pole.  When I returned home and began hauling the groceries in the pigeons would follow me out to the car and back to the house with every trip.......  Little beggars........



Do you buy them bags of popcorn?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Who has two thumbs and just finished his Christmas shopping?  This guy!
> ...


We put up a small tree and that's about it.  Thinking about putting little "I wish I had" notes underneath the tree........


----------



## peach174 (Nov 30, 2016)

Hey everbody

I just got thru talking to Mr. & Mrs. Gracie on the phone.
They might have a place, still in the works.
Lets keep our fingers crossed for them.

She says Hi and to tell you all that they are doing alright.
She misses everybody and her computer.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > It got down to the 30s this morning, went to Wally World Lite this morning, people walking around bundled up like they were visiting the North Pole.  When I returned home and began hauling the groceries in the pigeons would follow me out to the car and back to the house with every trip.......  Little beggars........
> ...


No, we buy large boxes of Pop Weavers (24 pacs to a box).  The wife pops a bag at night and only eats a couple of handfuls, the birds get the leftover stale popcorn in the morning.  On rare mornings like this one there were probably about 40 birds and the left over popcorn disappeared in a matter of about a minute so after I hauled in the groceries I popped another bag an threw it out for them.  They were contented after that.  
One pigeon in particular will literally walk up to just an inch or two of me and pace back and forth and walk around me wanting to be fed.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Snow would be welcome.  First, the cloud cover provides some insulation and holds warmth, causing temperatures to rise.  Second, the snow itself acts as an insulator which limits how deep the ground freezes.  The deeper the freeze, the longer it takes to thaw out (normally) and the more damage the freezing temps do to plants, buildings, etc.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 30, 2016)

I have targeted December 17 as the Day of the Tree.  I've got a beauty tagged out at the Christmas tree farm.  On the Day of the Tree, I'll drive out there, have my friend and owner of the Christmas tree farm cut it down, put it on the shaker to remove as many loose needles as possible (there's always some dried grass stuck in the tree and a few needles close to the trunk hang on desperately).  then he'll toss it in the baler which wraps the boughs up and makes it easier to toss into the car for the trip back to the luxurious Pimplebutt Estate.

Time between the saw blade touching the trunk and the tree up in its holder filled with water: 45 minutes!  You can't get fresher than that!  The tree will be untwined from its wrapping and the boughs will unfold.  Dozen strings of miniature lights later and we're ready for trimming.  A silver Moravian star tops the tree, silver, red, gold and green ornaments adorn it and a garland of silver beads drapes elegantly from the boughs.  An ivory and gold embroidered tree skirt is placed around the base.  Then my tragically wrapped gifts are arraigned around that. 

I know where the mistletoe is in the oak forests.  I gather up some of that and make a kissing ball that goes in the center of the ceiling in the Great Hall.  The arched doorways to the kitchen, front portico and bedchambers are decked with red berry and grapevine garlands.  The mantle gets slabs of green Styrofoam into which artificial pine boughs, artificial red berry sprigs and small ornaments are stuck.  The whole thing is topped off with miniature Christmas lights.

I'll begin vacuuming that day and repeat every day until mid April once all the errant needles have been removed from the floors.  This season drives Daisy the Mutt absolutely ape as she and the vacuum sweeper do not agree on anything.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 30, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...


You guys have tarantulas over there?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Morning!
> ...


Whew!  20 degrees would bring out the Speedos and Coppertone right now.  It's 5 degrees here and -9 up at the cabin.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


I'm not much of a fan of the sun, or tanning.  Being a "ginger", albeit a dark one, means I'll burn before I tan.  I like to swim, though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 30, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> I have targeted December 17 as the Day of the Tree.  I've got a beauty tagged out at the Christmas tree farm.  On the Day of the Tree, I'll drive out there, have my friend and owner of the Christmas tree farm cut it down, put it on the shaker to remove as many loose needles as possible (there's always some dried grass stuck in the tree and a few needles close to the trunk hang on desperately).  then he'll toss it in the baler which wraps the boughs up and makes it easier to toss into the car for the trip back to the luxurious Pimplebutt Estate.
> 
> Time between the saw blade touching the trunk and the tree up in its holder filled with water: 45 minutes!  You can't get fresher than that!  The tree will be untwined from its wrapping and the boughs will unfold.  Dozen strings of miniature lights later and we're ready for trimming.  A silver Moravian star tops the tree, silver, red, gold and green ornaments adorn it and a garland of silver beads drapes elegantly from the boughs.  An ivory and gold embroidered tree skirt is placed around the base.  Then my tragically wrapped gifts are arraigned around that.
> 
> ...



Because I am blessed to be married to a 30-year general insurance adjuster who worked mostly the big, complicated losses/claims,  we are not allowed a real tree.  He worked too many Christmas fires.  If I insisted he would probably reluctantly agree, but because it would be so uncomfortable or worrisome for him, we enjoy our little 4' table top tree that is already wired with lights and sets up and decorates in a few minutes.  And it is good.

But it sure doesn't smell like that freshly cut real Christmas tree.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 30, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Brrr.  I would love Alaska in the summertime I think. But those winters. . . .I think you would have to be a special kind of person to enjoy them.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


While I generally find spiders to be...well, icky, I have become more welcoming to the spiders who set up shop in the windows around my house.  They nab flies and ants and keep those populations in check, to some extent.  They haven't bothered me, or mine, so far, so I'm OK if they keep up their fly abatement programs.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > I have targeted December 17 as the Day of the Tree.  I've got a beauty tagged out at the Christmas tree farm.  On the Day of the Tree, I'll drive out there, have my friend and owner of the Christmas tree farm cut it down, put it on the shaker to remove as many loose needles as possible (there's always some dried grass stuck in the tree and a few needles close to the trunk hang on desperately).  then he'll toss it in the baler which wraps the boughs up and makes it easier to toss into the car for the trip back to the luxurious Pimplebutt Estate.
> ...


You can get air freshener that smells like spruce or pine, or a nice candle.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Most people who come here like Alaskan summers.  For me, the best thing about winter is you stay inside and get a lot of "indoor" projects done.  Nothing like working, or just sitting, in front of a wood stove.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 30, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I found this graphic showing tarantula ranges. . .though it is incorrect in not including almost all of the southern two thirds of New Mexico.






And Asia:





So looks possible, yes?


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > I have targeted December 17 as the Day of the Tree.  I've got a beauty tagged out at the Christmas tree farm.  On the Day of the Tree, I'll drive out there, have my friend and owner of the Christmas tree farm cut it down, put it on the shaker to remove as many loose needles as possible (there's always some dried grass stuck in the tree and a few needles close to the trunk hang on desperately).  then he'll toss it in the baler which wraps the boughs up and makes it easier to toss into the car for the trip back to the luxurious Pimplebutt Estate.
> ...


Back in the days of my youth, Christmas trees stood erect by way of a cross of wood tacked to the base of the trunk.  No reservoir of fresh water to keep the tree sated.  Then they put a wire insulated with asbestos laden cloth and carrying sockets for 7 watt light bulbs around those dried branches.

The home was heated by a coal furnace.  Little clumps of soot would swirl around on the front porches like tiny black tornados.  The air hung thick with the aroma of burning coal.  Every day, embers were removed from the furnace.  Some folks put the coal ash in pasteboard boxes and then spread them out on snow covered streets in lieu of rock salt.  Sometimes a clinker, an unburned pebble of coal, would show up in those pasteboard boxes.

I swear to God, I don't know how houses just didn't explode with dry Christmas trees, hot lights, coal embers and faulty knob and tube wiring.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 30, 2016)

I took this morning off and am making pickled eggs.  I have three kinds and plan a couple others to make a pickled egg sampler for Christmas.  Later, I am going to try making little, tiny cheese cake "bites".


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 30, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



I know.  But it really isn't the same.  Nobody has been able to 100% duplicate what Mother Nature offers us.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 30, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



No kidding.  I imagine a lot of them actually did.    Those of us in small towns lucky enough to not have that happen and without television informing us of tragedies happening elsewhere, we just weren't aware of it.

There was a sort of blessing in not having all that instant information.


----------



## Dalia (Nov 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Bonsoir à vous tous, Hello everybody Yes we could say that France and England are the best enemies and the French really don't like the cooking from England they don't like were frogs legs but we don't like they pudding...and they put mint almost in all there recipes


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Given our hilly topography, houses are generally built cheek to jowl.  From your second floor side window, you would have an excellent view of your neighbor on the right's roof and your neighbor on the left's dining room!  And in some neighborhoods, there's just enough room between houses to put up a ladder.  You couldn't climb it due to the tight squeeze, but you could probably put one up none the less.

I could easily understand how a fire next door could endanger your home.  Fires must have leapt from one home to another with the same ease a small boy jumps across a forest stream.  Fire fighters had their hands full on an alarm.


----------



## Dalia (Nov 30, 2016)

I have a question : i receive in my inbox a invitation to the new Group
*Allah Snackbar! Global Islamic Terrorism Group Invitation ...*and if i accept i clic on the link but the member as no message at the forum.
Is it credible ?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 30, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Hey everbody
> 
> I just got thru talking to Mr. & Mrs. Gracie on the phone.
> They might have a place, still in the works.
> ...



Hope Gracie will be able to post again soon.  Miss her.  And hope and hope and hope they have found a solution to their dilemma.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 30, 2016)

Dalia said:


> I have a question : i receive in my inbox a invitation to the new Group
> *Allah Snackbar! Global Islamic Terrorism Group Invitation ...*and if i accept i clic on the link but the member as no message at the forum.
> Is it credible ?



Here at US Message Board?   No idea.  But I would sure be careful until I knew what I was getting myself into Dalia.  All sorts of red flags went up in my head.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 30, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...





Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey everbody
> ...




Me too!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 30, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



Well there are one or two British recipes in my recipe book that we enjoy, but I hope Dajjal will forgive me for really preferring French cuisine to British.  
(Except maybe for the frog legs and escargot.  I'll have to work up some courage to try either.)


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 30, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



Oh and bonsoir a vous to you as well, Dalia.


----------



## Dalia (Nov 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > I have a question : i receive in my inbox a invitation to the new Group
> ...





Foxfyre said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you...but i see the new group on the page at the forum...i don't know what it mean  is it credible? i don't clic on link in my inbox just if i am sure there nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Dalia (Nov 30, 2016)

Foxfire the button REPLY don't work for me...me too i don't like escargot and i don't like some of the delicatessen here in France it look like Shoe skin


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 30, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Freudian slip or intentional misspelling?


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Never smelled thousands of them that had been baking on the street for a couple days


----------



## peach174 (Nov 30, 2016)

I dont know Ernie

My guess mispelling and most saw crab.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 30, 2016)

peach174 said:


> I dont know Ernie
> 
> My guess mispelling and most saw crab.



I did with the thought it could have been a Freudian slip too.  

But no spelling or grammar or typo police allowed in the Coffee Shop because I would have to be reprimanding myself too often.    As well as those trying to do this on teensy telephones and I only recently discovered how difficult it is to be grammatically correct or spell well doing that.

And our newer international members for whom English is a second language--and they're doing great aren't they?--also need allowance for a margin of error.  Especially when I start using my very imperfect translator to try to communicate in their native language.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 30, 2016)

Speaking of Dajjal, he hasn't posted in awhile has he?  Hope he is okay.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey everbody
> ...



It's going to take some time because it all has to be done by snail mail.
No computer, printer or fax machine.
Thus - why she really misses her computer.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 30, 2016)

peach174 said:


> I dont know Ernie
> 
> My guess mispelling and most saw crab.


I do that a lot. More with friends on social media, but most of them read me carefully once they get that subtle mind trip.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 30, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > I dont know Ernie
> ...




I did right after you joined the board.  
Too many  mind games like that in the U of A psychology grad students I hung out with.

One guy used to get a can of dog food and a can of hash.
He took the labels off and glued the dog food label back on to the can of hash.
Then he would sit at a stop light eating it watching the horrified looks on other drivers faces.
He was certifiably nuts in my book, but he was a lot of laughs.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 30, 2016)

For you Rocky Mountain Folks.....


Big Sky Country by user183852791


----------



## Dalia (Nov 30, 2016)

Thank you i got the information and i am part of a group now...i took the link from the forum.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 30, 2016)

WelfareQueen said:


> For you Rocky Mountain Folks.....
> 
> 
> Big Sky Country by user183852791



Love it WQ.  Is that one I should know and don't or did you write it?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 30, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Thank you i got the information and i am part of a group now...i took the link from the forum.



Well I certainly hope it is a discussion group discussing international terrorism and that you aren't an international terrorist.


----------



## Dalia (Nov 30, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Bonsoir Montrovant  i want to say to you that Health is the most important if I can say here in France we do not understand how a country as rich as the united states people are not as well cared for? But take Obamacare I think nobody agrees with this system? And that in France the government wants to ensure that it is refunds à la carte if one is not too ill then we reimburse what band of idiots it is health before everything they have to care about there peoples first and make sure that they are well and taking for

Sorry about my bad English


----------



## Dalia (Nov 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you i got the information and i am part of a group now...i took the link from the forum.
> ...


No way the group is against terrorism


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 30, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Your English is good enough to communicate quite well Dalia.  So don't be shy or embarrassed ever about that.  Believe me we have members at USMB for whom English is their first language and they don't express themselves as well as you do.

The only thing is be a little careful about introducing political topics into the Coffee Shop like national healthcare and things like that which we Americans sometimes foolishly argue about a lot.  We try to keep this a mostly controversy free zone.  Unless the controversy is sports or whose barbque recipe is superior and things like that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 30, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



It is for terrorism?   Honestly my new friend, you might be better off not being a part of that group.


----------



## Dalia (Nov 30, 2016)

No Foxfyre we are not for the terrorism we are contre / against


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > For you Rocky Mountain Folks.....
> ...





An obscure song by a guy named Chris Whitley.  I hope I sort of do it justice.  This is the original with the Hollywood Production.


----------



## Dalia (Nov 30, 2016)

I understand Foxfyre  thank you this place is not for politique discussion i agree there a lot at the usboard forum.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 30, 2016)

Sounds just as good by you without all of the other instruments.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 30, 2016)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



Well I liked it.  And it is one you could have written.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 30, 2016)

Dalia said:


> I understand Foxfyre  thank you this place is not for politique discussion i agree there a lot at the usboard forum.



I think we are going to be real good friends, Dalia.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 30, 2016)

Dalia said:


> No Foxfyre we are not for the terrorism we are contre / against



Ah.  Then it's good.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 30, 2016)

Well I got the Christmas tree up today, the lights and bottom skirt that goes around the base.
I also put out all the little figurines.
Tomorrow is the ornaments and tinsel.
Then wrapping gifts.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 30, 2016)

The tree is up thanks to my son. WQ suggested we decorate it this weekend together as a family...he is the best. Tomorrow we head over to the Happiest Place on Earth!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 30, 2016)

I have been married to a great guy for a very long time and have managed to adjust to his OCD side.    The first day of December or sometime thereafter is the day the tree goes up at our house.  It must not go up in November.  So probably tomorrow. . . .


----------



## Sherry (Nov 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> I have been married to a great guy for a very long time and have managed to adjust to his OCD side.    The first day of December or sometime thereafter is the day the tree goes up at our house.  It must not go up in November.  So probably tomorrow. . . .



I had 3 vacation days scheduled last week, with the intention to get the tree up the day before or after Thanksgiving, but we just got busy doing other stuff. I used to always let it stay up until after my birthday, but Jan 20th is even way past Epiphany.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 30, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



As MamaFox said, we try to avoid politics in here.  To keep it non political, I do agree that health is important.  I try not to eat too badly and I do get at least a little exercise, at least enough that I don't atrophy.  

I'm only 42 and don't have any history of serious health issues, I quit smoking 2 or 3 years ago, so hopefully there is nothing too badly wrong with me.  I'll probably end up getting a new job, with insurance, in the next couple of years so I'll be able to get myself checked out then.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 30, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Thank you i got the information and i am part of a group now...i took the link from the forum.




Welcome to the coffee shop.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 30, 2016)

I'm proud to be part of this nobel tradition.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 30, 2016)

Just a quickie driveby to say hello. Might go get a laptop tomorrow so I can use a keyboard instead of this Peck pevk Peck...or worse, the microphone that auto corrects everything I say into gobbledeegoop.

Anyway...working on two places...one that dear peach found for me, and another one in another state another longtime online friend found that is in Colorado. She calls it Four Corners cuz it borders four states. Both have shown interest in getting new dependable tenants such as ourselves, so I am hopeful we make the right decision. Leaving here, we lose our medical...all of it. As it is now...we get all that, our docs are here, any hospital will take us because we are covered and even our mefs are paid for. Not sure how it will be in AZ or CO...and that's scarey. 

Be homeless but kept healthy, or get a roof and fight for medical care. Decisions decisions, eh?

Anyway....heading to bed. If I do get a laptop, I will be able to be here more often..so that's a plus, but it also is dipping in our dwindling savings too. Again, decisions decisions!


Hugs

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 30, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Just a quickie driveby to say hello. Might go get a laptop tomorrow so I can use a keyboard instead of this Peck pevk Peck...or worse, the microphone that auto corrects everything I say into gobbledeegoop.
> 
> Anyway...working on two places...one that dear peach found for me, and another one in another state another longtime online friend found that is in Colorado. She calls it Four Corners cuz it borders four states. Both have shown interest in getting new dependable tenants such as ourselves, so I am hopeful we make the right decision. Leaving here, we lose our medical...all of it. As it is now...we get all that, our docs are here, any hospital will take us because we are covered and even our mefs are paid for. Not sure how it will be in AZ or CO...and that's scarey.
> 
> ...



Fingers crossed for you Gracie!


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 1, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


I play games like that. My dad absolutely HATED mayonnaise. I would put a big dollop on ice cream and eat it. Poor guy would have to leave the table.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 1, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Just a quickie driveby to say hello. Might go get a laptop tomorrow so I can use a keyboard instead of this Peck pevk Peck...or worse, the microphone that auto corrects everything I say into gobbledeegoop.
> 
> Anyway...working on two places...one that dear peach found for me, and another one in another state another longtime online friend found that is in Colorado. She calls it Four Corners cuz it borders four states. Both have shown interest in getting new dependable tenants such as ourselves, so I am hopeful we make the right decision. Leaving here, we lose our medical...all of it. As it is now...we get all that, our docs are here, any hospital will take us because we are covered and even our mefs are paid for. Not sure how it will be in AZ or CO...and that's scarey.
> 
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 1, 2016)

Still hoping Dajjal checks in soon, and I'm concerned about saveliberty who was so sick and he hasn't posted in a couple of days or so.

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Imperius,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition,
Kat's mom and her sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all others who need to find their way back.

Sunset over the San Juan mountains, 4-corners area CO


----------



## TemplarKormac (Dec 1, 2016)

I'm back again!

I haven't been here in a while I know. The smithy had my newly crafted armor sent to the wrong knight, some dude named Imperius. 

But, in all seriousness, I had a good Thanksgiving at my step-mom's house up until the Shar Pei bit my grandmother by accident. We're dressing the wound now, and she's doing better. Keep her in your prayers though.  

In the meantime:


----------



## Kat (Dec 1, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Well I got the Christmas tree up today, the lights and bottom skirt that goes around the base.
> I also put out all the little figurines.
> Tomorrow is the ornaments and tinsel.
> Then wrapping gifts.





WOW You have been busy busy!


----------



## Dalia (Dec 1, 2016)

Bonjour, Hello thank you everybody for the welcome 

Roy Orbison


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## peach174 (Dec 1, 2016)

Morning to you too Chris.

It's 18 degrees here.
Burrrrrr..........glad I dont have to go anywhere today.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 1, 2016)

No better, no worse in the last week.  I think they need to try a different antibiotic.  The novelty of wheezing and pulling on broken ribs has long since past.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 1, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Speaking of Dajjal, he hasn't posted in awhile has he?  Hope he is okay.



Its nice to be missed, I usually scan the forum most days but have not had anything worth saying. As for food I am not big on it, and not being a chef I usually eat chicken salad every day. No cooking required and I get the nutrients I need. I certainly do not like exotic French food, and when I eat out it is usually steak and chips.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 1, 2016)

Etherion said:


> I'm back again!
> 
> I haven't been here in a while I know. The smithy had my newly crafted armor sent to the wrong knight, some dude named Imperius.
> 
> ...



Hi Etherion.   Sorry about the dog bite .  I never saw the Shar Pei as temperamental or vicious but I suppose they're big enough to do some damage but with an accidental bite?  But we will add her to the vigil list if this was a serious thing or if she is having other issues.

But what's with all the name changes?  It's getting to be like following a floating crap game but happy to see you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 1, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of Dajjal, he hasn't posted in awhile has he?  Hope he is okay.
> ...



Just checking to be sure you're okay.  You're a member of the family here you know which requires you to be worried about when you change your usual routine.  But thanks for checking in.

And as Dalia, our new French friend and we have been discussing, the French aren't usually fond of British food either.   But I have to ask:  you don't cook the chicken you put in your chicken salad?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 1, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Just a quickie driveby to say hello. Might go get a laptop tomorrow so I can use a keyboard instead of this Peck pevk Peck...or worse, the microphone that auto corrects everything I say into gobbledeegoop.
> 
> Anyway...working on two places...one that dear peach found for me, and another one in another state another longtime online friend found that is in Colorado. She calls it Four Corners cuz it borders four states. Both have shown interest in getting new dependable tenants such as ourselves, so I am hopeful we make the right decision. Leaving here, we lose our medical...all of it. As it is now...we get all that, our docs are here, any hospital will take us because we are covered and even our mefs are paid for. Not sure how it will be in AZ or CO...and that's scarey.
> 
> ...




Good luck Gracie......sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 1, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Bonjour, Hello thank you everybody for the welcome
> 
> Roy Orbison



Bonjour Dalia and oh, I love that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 1, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> No better, no worse in the last week.  I think they need to try a different antibiotic.  The novelty of wheezing and pulling on broken ribs has long since past.



Oh gosh Save, I so know what that feels like even with just badly bruised or pulled ribs and dealing with the pneumonia on top of it, I can just imagine how miserable.  So wish for quick wellness for you.  Maybe another trip to the doctor is warranted?  And thanks for the update so we know you're still alive and kicking.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 1, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I'm on your dad's side with that!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 1, 2016)

Kat said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Well I got the Christmas tree up today, the lights and bottom skirt that goes around the base.
> ...



We planned to do get the tree and other decorations up today, but alas, Hombre has for want of a better diagnosis, the flu.  So I'll be playing nurse for awhile.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 1, 2016)

WelfareQueen said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Just a quickie driveby to say hello. Might go get a laptop tomorrow so I can use a keyboard instead of this Peck pevk Peck...or worse, the microphone that auto corrects everything I say into gobbledeegoop.
> ...



We all are.  This would still be a terrible ordeal for Mr & Mrs G, but with winter coming on. . .


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 1, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Morning to you too Chris.
> 
> It's 18 degrees here.
> Burrrrrr..........glad I dont have to go anywhere today.



Here too earlier though the temps are coming up to about 30 at this hour now.  I don't remember it ever being this cold this early, but apparently a strong La Nina has replaced El Nino and it could be an interesting winter for us.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 1, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Morning to you too Chris.
> ...


62 and the bluest sky I've seen in quit a while, here in LA. (Lower Alabama) The weather changes rapidly here this time of year and the 10 forecast has daily highs between 51 and 71 and lows between 60 and 35 with more rain coming Sunday and Monday. The peanut around here are in and it's cotton picking about time.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## saveliberty (Dec 1, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > No better, no worse in the last week.  I think they need to try a different antibiotic.  The novelty of wheezing and pulling on broken ribs has long since past.
> ...



I raked /leaf blowered for five hours Sunday, so the ribs really are not a big issue just sore and occasionally a stabbing pain.  I would like to visit the urgent care clinic late today, but I am not sure my customers getting the $67,500 new Yukon want to wait until Friday.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 1, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


>



That's pretty.  They don't bale it--or at least they didn't use to--that way in Texas or New Mexico.  Mostly it is big square bales or it is kept in tall sided wagon like trailers parked at the gin until it can be towed in to be ginned.  But I haven't lived in cotton country for a long time now so don't watch the process every year as we used to.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 1, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



And I'm sure your commission on that eases the pain just a wee bit.  But you really shouldn't be working in your condition.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 1, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



That machine is interesting.  I am old enough to remember when we picked cotton, meaning we pulled it out of the bolls, by hand and it was a very labor intensive process. We little kids weren't all that productive like the experienced adults but we could make a little spending money if we filled up a cotton sack or two.  But after a couple of hours, our fingers would be really sore, sometimes bleeding from nicks from the sharp bolls.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 1, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Obviously it's goin' around.  Mine wasn't as bad as it usually gets, very mild fever, aches and pains with a general blah feeling, three days later It's mostly gone.
Worried about Gizmo, he was really, really sick yesterday, definitely running a fever.  Kept pumping water into him via an eye dropper and putting cold water behind his ears and on his paws.  At first he fought me but then realized it was making him feel better and would turn his head sideways when I came it to give him water, he seems better this morning, he ate but he's still sick.  If it persists till tomorrow I'll take him to the vet.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 1, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> And I'm sure your commission on that eases the pain just a wee bit.  But you really shouldn't be working in your condition.



I was sick the entire month of November.  Half the deals for the month are mine.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 1, 2016)

Giz just got up a little bit ago, got some water but I noticed he was limping on his back left leg, palpated the rear haunches and sure enough, he was anything but happy about it.  Will take him to the vet today.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 1, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


About half of the cotton around here is round bales. It's easier to move with a spike mounted to the front of a tractor and load on a flat bed. Most of the rest is those huge semi sized bales. They have trailers that use a conveyor system to lift the end of the bale and pull it up a ramp and into the trailer while backing up. It's a more expensive system, but transportation is more efficient. No air space.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 1, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I get my chicken ready cooked and sliced from the supermarket and eat I cold. Today I had a salad and before that a Heinz big chicken soup with lumps of chicken and vegetables. It makes a change to have something hot even though it comes out of a tin, and all you have to do is heat it.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 1, 2016)

Those big bricks are called modules. Standard size is 7.5 feet wide, 32 feet long and 9 to 11 feet tall. They weigh in at around 22,500 pounds and yield about 7,500 pounds of ginned cotton.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 1, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And I'm sure your commission on that eases the pain just a wee bit.  But you really shouldn't be working in your condition.
> ...



Which is probably why you're still sick.  (I know, I know, but they don't call me Mama Fox for nothing.   )


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 1, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Yeah.   Most of newly harvested hay around here is formed into those huge round cylinder bales for the same reason.  And probably if I was back in cotton country during the cotton harvest, they are probably doing that there now too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 1, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Giz just got up a little bit ago, got some water but I noticed he was limping on his back left leg, palpated the rear haunches and sure enough, he was anything but happy about it.  Will take him to the vet today.



Good plan.  Male cats are especially susceptible to urinary tract infections and that would be my first guess.  Best to get right on it.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Dec 1, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> But what's with all the name changes? It's getting to be like following a floating crap game but happy to see you.



Just looking for ways to change, even if those ways seem to be minuscule and trivial. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 1, 2016)

Etherion said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > But what's with all the name changes? It's getting to be like following a floating crap game but happy to see you.
> ...



Okay.  If you can remember who you are, maybe we can too.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 1, 2016)

Another drive by to inform that the Colorado place is out. A friend of mine looked at it for me today and she said it's a dump and she wouldn't put her dog in it. Piles a hoarder stuff all around the outside, trash all over the front and back yard, OLD house with not even drapes, dirty Windows, old  paint on the inside, carpet in really bad condition and only one propane heater to keep the whole place warm was not enough and our electric bill would go thru the roof to do so since it is very cold there right now and it not even being winter yet!

She said the surrounding views are nice because it's pastures and many horses, but the house is pretty bad....plus the owner plans to sell it all soon..which means out we go again. So, we said thanks but no thanks.

Still waiting on the application for the Arizona place and I have called him twice with no response, so I don't know what's going on with that. Probably not a good sign with our luck.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Dec 1, 2016)

Meanwhile we broached the idea to the people letting us camp out in their old RV to let us stay a couple of months..or until we get thru winter and they will let us know tomorrow. In the interim, I am going to try to hook up my PC in two days. We have to get this RV leveled first though, otherwise it will slide off the table. We are listing to one side and pointed downhill...not googd for sleeping because we roll off the beds. I don't want my desktop to roll off and land on my head, lol.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 1, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Giz just got up a little bit ago, got some water but I noticed he was limping on his back left leg, palpated the rear haunches and sure enough, he was anything but happy about it.  Will take him to the vet today.
> ...


Thought it might be a bladder infection or maybe an infected cut, bite or scratch.   I wish.......

He's 3 years old up on all his shots and now he has feline leukemia AND feline HIV.  He's fine right this minute but they gave him a pain shot that should last for 6 to 8 hours and a large dose of antibiotics.  The vet said if he was human he'd be in the hospital right now on intensive chemo, she also said he could be sick for up to 4 months then suddenly get better and never have another episode, he could continue to get worse and die or could just maintain at this level for the rest of his life.  I'm still absorbing the news.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 1, 2016)

I'm sorry, hon.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 1, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I'm sorry, hon.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


Now we have to get the other two tested.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 1, 2016)

I hope they come up negative. Did they say you need to keep them separated? Is it catching?

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Dec 1, 2016)

I have decided that when karma goes...depending on my state of mind...I will either go with her...or...never ever get another fur child again. 

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 1, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Oh so sorry Ringel.  I hoped it was just the usual UTI that we male cat owners deal with but what you are describing is not good.  I remember when he first joined your household so I feel like he's grown up with me as much as you.  You'll do what you need to do that is best for him but oh my.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 1, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I have decided that when karma goes...depending on my state of mind...I will either go with her...or...never ever get another fur child again.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



Well I certainly hope your state of mind is to live as that is what Karma would want for you.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 1, 2016)

Just ran across this in CL. Sounds like us...especially the last long sentence:

Any kind of living or sleeping situation on very minimal income? Can take little space. 3000+ income is impossible to achieve. Family, friends, homeless, veteran services ignored, abandoned, outcasted or couldnt help us. Disabled veteran got sick, lost job and house, thought we were going with family. Considering rv, van, trailer, tiny home, backyard, live-in, room and board, can do some work in exchange for housing. Our healths are getting worse along with hygiene, insomnia, sleep deprived, hard to keep consistent communication, places kick us out, bored, depressed, cramped in a car..Can someone or something help with comfortable, quiet, safe sleep?

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 1, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



A new antibiotic and steroid hopefully will get me past the wheezing and most of the coughing.  The doctor told me pneumonia can last up to three months, so I am almost halfway through.  Pneumonia could kill me, but sitting around would get me for sure.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 1, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Giz just got up a little bit ago, got some water but I noticed he was limping on his back left leg, palpated the rear haunches and sure enough, he was anything but happy about it.  Will take him to the vet today.
> ...



Like less than 24 hours or the cat is not going to make it.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 1, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Morning to you too Chris.
> 
> It's 18 degrees here.
> Burrrrrr..........glad I dont have to go anywhere today.


18 degrees here, too...and, we got about 5" of snow last night!  Of course, it started snowing just as I got to work, and quit about the time I got off work.  Ten hours, five flights, and not one break.  By the time my last flight departed, I was contemplating investing in some Depends.  Wonder how people would take it when I went up to the cockpit with a loaded diaper?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 1, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Another drive by to inform that the Colorado place is out. A friend of mine looked at it for me today and she said it's a dump and she wouldn't put her dog in it. Piles a hoarder stuff all around the outside, trash all over the front and back yard, OLD house with not even drapes, dirty Windows, old  paint on the inside, carpet in really bad condition and only one propane heater to keep the whole place warm was not enough and our electric bill would go thru the roof to do so since it is very cold there right now and it not even being winter yet!
> 
> She said the surrounding views are nice because it's pastures and many horses, but the house is pretty bad....plus the owner plans to sell it all soon..which means out we go again. So, we said thanks but no thanks.
> 
> ...


Good luck, Gracie!  AZ would be my preferred choice, 'specially down Benson, Sierra Vista way.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 1, 2016)

Also as soon as we got home Giz went from the cat carrier right to the kitchen and wanted dinner so everyone was fed.  Then Giz went back and laid in front of the cat carrier, would trill every time I walked by him so I made sure he got loving, now he's back inside the carrier sleeping.......  Obviously he associates it with feeling better.  We'll monitor him over the weekend, give him the anti-inflamatories they gave us and keep monitoring his temp (have to pick up a thermometer), if the fever is not better by Monday then they will try something different, probably more aggressive treatment.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 1, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


That's sad news, Ringel.  I had a cat, young like Giz, who ended up with FELV.  He did go into remission for a while, then the seizures started.  The first one really freaked me out.  Then he became incontinent and soiled wherever he was when the urge took him.  I felt so sorry for him, I had to have him put out of his misery. He was a super special cat, too!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 1, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I hope they come up negative. Did they say you need to keep them separated? Is it catching?
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


It's very catching.  My two cats got it because I let them go outside where they came into contact with infected cats.  The first guy died pretty quickly, the second stayed with us a while.  When I was doing volunteer work at the local cat shelter, they tested all incoming cats and had a special area just for FELV positive animals.  They were kept strictly separated from the uninfected animals and we had to wash thoroughly after interacting with the infected cats.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 1, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I hope they come up negative. Did they say you need to keep them separated? Is it catching?
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


They may already have it as FeLV is very easy to pass along and honestly separating them is almost impossible.  Luckily FIV doesn't transmit between cats very easily, most likely Giz was born with FIV and it wasn't caught immediately, it can take years for FIV to manifest itself.  
We will try and keep them separate as much as possible but we'll see.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 1, 2016)

I think I have pissed CL off. I am turning into a bitter shrew, but truth hurts, so....they make me work to post in rants and raves...and although I get verification that it is now public...it doesn't show.

Well, that's OK. I'm preparing to piss a lot of people off at the local chamber meeting Dec 10...which is "how to help the homeless in our beautiful county". Like right. Um hm. Sure. Make all the nice nice noises then run back to your nice warm homes while ignoring the obvious looser druggies huddled in corners trying to be warm. Of course they are druggies and bums! Homeless people want to be that way. NICE people never get in that situation. Right?

I'm so pissed and dismayed and disgusted, I could spit. And I just might if my mood is the same then as it is now.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Dec 1, 2016)

I wrote this doozy, and I'm STILL fuming:

Think about this,OK?

1. You must make 3 times the asking rent. Say a home is 2k per month. That means you must have an income of 6k per month. Now why the hell would anyone rent when they make that kind of money???

2. You have, for example, 780 on your credit report, but every time it's checked, it goes down. 5 management or personal owner checks...BAM! It goes down to 650. NOW they deny you because their "policy" is that your credit score must be at least 700. Well...it USED to be!

3. Property managers have their "own company to check credit". Um, no they don't. It all comes from the same sources...transunion, Equifax, etc.

4. Each property company charged 25 to 40 bucks per person. Run enough checks by enough people applying, no need to rent the damn unit at all! And will they accept copies of credit checks you already had done? Oh hayell no. That means no money for their Christmas parties!

Listen up people and listen good....you are being screwed. Period. And the worst thing about it is...there is nothing you can do about it.

Homelessness is growing by leaps and bounds and it's only going to get worse unless everyone reacts as a whole. Until then...I'll see ya under the overpass as clueless future club members wind up under here with the rest of us.

WAKE UP!

RENT CONTROL NOW!

Oh, and property companies audited for theft.




Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 1, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I think I have pissed CL off. I am turning into a bitter shrew, but truth hurts, so....they make me work to post in rants and raves...and although I get verification that it is now public...it doesn't show.
> 
> Well, that's OK. I'm preparing to piss a lot of people off at the local chamber meeting Dec 10...which is "how to help the homeless in our beautiful county". Like right. Um hm. Sure. Make all the nice nice noises then run back to your nice warm homes while ignoring the obvious looser druggies huddled in corners trying to be warm. Of course they are druggies and bums! Homeless people want to be that way. NICE people never get in that situation. Right?
> 
> ...


You go, girl!


----------



## Gracie (Dec 1, 2016)

My rant post is still not showing. Bet it won't, either. I can see it...but nobody else can. So...I copied and pasted it and sent it to myself...and I will print it out at the library to hand out at the hoity toity meeting. Yep. We might just get run outta town,lol. Seriously.
.what do I have to lose? Nothing, because I have nothing.

Anyway, if we can make it here til the beginning of spring...then I will be ready to leave this place and kick dirt over it as I do...just as a dog does after it poops. 

I guess being angry is better than being sad.

Oh, and if you are off to the great wall in China, he, Mrg and I will mosey uo there to watch and feed yer critters if you want us to. Looks like the Arizona house is going to fall through too...which is no surprise. Disappointments are expected now. But I am a bit bummed, since the manager and I had such a nice chat. No return calls from him since then, so.....*shrug*


Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Dec 1, 2016)

He equals GW. Damn auto correct.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Dec 1, 2016)

I am worn out from my rant now. Thanks,guys, for allowing me to purge, lol. Took my pain pill and now I am going to cuddle with karma. Like Scarlet says...tomorrow is another day! I wonder what it will bring? At least we made it through this one, eh? [emoji4] 

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 2, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I am worn out from my rant now. Thanks,guys, for allowing me to purge, lol. Took my pain pill and now I am going to cuddle with karma. Like Scarlet says...tomorrow is another day! I wonder what it will bring? At least we made it through this one, eh? [emoji4]
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


Our thoughts and prayers are still with you, Mr G, Ollie and everyone else in the middle of painful and trying times as well as everyone here in all our day to day lives.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 2, 2016)

Gracie said:


> My rant post is still not showing. Bet it won't, either. I can see it...but nobody else can. So...I copied and pasted it and sent it to myself...and I will print it out at the library to hand out at the hoity toity meeting. Yep. We might just get run outta town,lol. Seriously.
> .what do I have to lose? Nothing, because I have nothing.
> 
> Anyway, if we can make it here til the beginning of spring...then I will be ready to leave this place and kick dirt over it as I do...just as a dog does after it poops.
> ...



California is one of the most (if not THE most expensive) state to live in the entire US.  You might be better off if you got out of that state, Gracie.  Best wishes and hugs.  We are all thinking about you and rooting for you.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 2, 2016)

Giz got up to eat, drank lots of water then wanted to go outside (that's not happening).  He appears to be feeling better for now, he doesn't feel hot but is again in the cat carrier, his new safe space.  
The wife wanted me to wake her at 9AM to take a get out of the house road trip up to T or C........  Apparently she did not get to bed until pretty early this morning so the road trip isn't happening, good, I didn't want to go anyway.

(Don't tell her I said that.........)


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 2, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I am worn out from my rant now. Thanks,guys, for allowing me to purge, lol. Took my pain pill and now I am going to cuddle with karma. Like Scarlet says...tomorrow is another day! I wonder what it will bring? At least we made it through this one, eh? [emoji4]
> ...



And with you and Mrs. R because your own difficult transition is not yet resolved either.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 2, 2016)

Good morning all.  We got up to huge beautiful fluffly snowflakes drifting down, but the clouds moved on quickly before there could be any accumulation and now the sun is shining brightly in a cloudless sky and its warming up fast--we should be in the mid to high 40's today.  Only in New Mexico.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 2, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  We got up to huge beautiful fluffly snowflakes drifting down, but the clouds moved on quickly before there could be any accumulation and now the sun is shining brightly in a cloudless sky and its warming up fast--we should be in the mid to high 40's today.  Only in New Mexico.


Welp, if you were in the Colorado mountains it would have dumped a foot of snow on you, the sun would have come out and the snow almost all melted by mid afternoon and the temps would not have risen above freezing..........


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 2, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all.  We got up to huge beautiful fluffly snowflakes drifting down, but the clouds moved on quickly before there could be any accumulation and now the sun is shining brightly in a cloudless sky and its warming up fast--we should be in the mid to high 40's today.  Only in New Mexico.
> ...



LOL.  Same here.  The snow is sometimes so dry that it evaporates quickly and just goes away even though the temps are in the 20's and it barely leaves anything even damp.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 2, 2016)

It's been really nice here considering it's December now.  It's been very mild, averaging probably in the 40s and 50s.  Can't complain!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 2, 2016)

*SUN 11/27*

*Actual Temp*
46° /36°
*Hist. Avg.*
48°/35°

*MON 11/28*

*Actual Temp*
46° /33°
*Hist. Avg.*
47°/34°

*TUE 11/29*

*Actual Temp*
58° /33°
*Hist. Avg.*
47°/34°

*WED 11/30*

*Actual Temp*
52° /42°
*Hist. Avg.*
47°/34°

*YESTERDAY*

*Actual Temp*
57° /43°
*Hist. Avg.*
46°/33°

*TODAY 12/2*

51° /36°
Increasingly windy
*Hist. Avg.*
46°/33°

*SAT 12/3*

47° /32°
Windy with clouds and sun
*Hist. Avg.*
46°/33°


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 2, 2016)

We're in the mid-50s here.  I am keeping my fingers crossed for snow sometime this winter, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 2, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> It's been really nice here considering it's December now.  It's been very mild, averaging probably in the 40s and 50s.  Can't complain!



You are having milder weather than we are.  But everything I've read on the long range forecasts are that your area is due for a long and very wet/snowy winter due to the strong La Nina.  But then why do I pay attention to those long range forecasts when the weather forecasters here often miss what the weather is going to be in the next few hours?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 2, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> We're in the mid-50s here.  I am keeping my fingers crossed for snow sometime this winter, but I'm not holding my breath.



Somehow it is hard for me to visualize snow in Georgia.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 2, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > It's been really nice here considering it's December now.  It's been very mild, averaging probably in the 40s and 50s.  Can't complain!
> ...



Due?  The past two winters have been that way.  Lol.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 2, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > We're in the mid-50s here.  I am keeping my fingers crossed for snow sometime this winter, but I'm not holding my breath.
> ...



We've had snow in two winters since I got here about 6 years ago.  In one of those years I think the snow came and was nearly gone again while the little one was at her dad's.  I did build a couple of small snowmen and take pictures of them for her that year, at least.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 2, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> We're in the mid-50s here.  I am keeping my fingers crossed for snow sometime this winter, but I'm not holding my breath.



Yeah, you like snow when it is only around for a day or so.  Try living with it for 3 or 4 months at least!    Then I guarantee you would hate snow.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 2, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > We're in the mid-50s here.  I am keeping my fingers crossed for snow sometime this winter, but I'm not holding my breath.
> ...



I don't drive and I don't have a social life, so I'd be fine with lots of snow.  For me it would just be something to play in with the little one.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 2, 2016)

I don't blame snow, I blame dew point, humidity and temperature.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 2, 2016)

Gracie said:


> My rant post is still not showing. Bet it won't, either. I can see it...but nobody else can. So...I copied and pasted it and sent it to myself...and I will print it out at the library to hand out at the hoity toity meeting. Yep. We might just get run outta town,lol. Seriously.
> .what do I have to lose? Nothing, because I have nothing.
> 
> Anyway, if we can make it here til the beginning of spring...then I will be ready to leave this place and kick dirt over it as I do...just as a dog does after it poops.
> ...


Noted, Gracie.  We'll see where fate takes us these next few months.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 2, 2016)

Well, we finally got snow, about a foot so far.  The last two days have been...challenging...at work.  Of course, airplanes still fly when it's snowy, but we have double or triple the workload because we have to wash the snow off and apply an anti-icing fluid to prevent further accumulation.  Fortunately, I am most often able to find younger, hungrier ($20 premium for spraying, $10 if you drive the truck), co-workers to do that wet work.  I don't favor the flavor of glycol, and it absorbs through your skin so that your urine smells of glycol for at least a day after you spray it on an airplane.  I'm hoping it will be snow-free at work tonight, but it's been snowing all afternoon and I'm not seeing a reprieve in my future.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 2, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Well, we finally got snow, about a foot so far.  The last two days have been...challenging...at work.  Of course, airplanes still fly when it's snowy, but we have double or triple the workload because we have to wash the snow off and apply an anti-icing fluid to prevent further accumulation.  Fortunately, I am most often able to find younger, hungrier ($20 premium for spraying, $10 if you drive the truck), co-workers to do that wet work.  I don't favor the flavor of glycol, and it absorbs through your skin so that your urine smells of glycol for at least a day after you spray it on an airplane.  I'm hoping it will be snow-free at work tonight, but it's been snowing all afternoon and I'm not seeing a reprieve in my future.


You will have a warmer home in Arizona with us, GW! I think we got the home on 20 acres I mentioned before...but I am still Leary due to past and present disappointments. Still, it is looking promising! $600 per month, near Tombstone, a tack shack and room for horses he said. We don't have a horse nor want one, but we might get a bunch of chickens! You will always be welcome to come to your second home....and we will even send you a key! Come June, it's gonna be hot, so a trip to Alaska to critter sit might work out just fine, lol.
IF it all happens.

Meanwhile, I have my PC set up in this itty bitty RV, but can't get on it right now cuz Mrg is watching a movie on it...so later tonight, I will be back...on my beloved PC!!!!

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 2, 2016)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Well, we finally got snow, about a foot so far.  The last two days have been...challenging...at work.  Of course, airplanes still fly when it's snowy, but we have double or triple the workload because we have to wash the snow off and apply an anti-icing fluid to prevent further accumulation.  Fortunately, I am most often able to find younger, hungrier ($20 premium for spraying, $10 if you drive the truck), co-workers to do that wet work.  I don't favor the flavor of glycol, and it absorbs through your skin so that your urine smells of glycol for at least a day after you spray it on an airplane.  I'm hoping it will be snow-free at work tonight, but it's been snowing all afternoon and I'm not seeing a reprieve in my future.
> ...


I lived in Sierra Vista for a spell and loved it there.  Too hot in the summer, but not bad, really.  I used to ride my motorcycle out to the desert and camp, watching the shooting stars and absorbing all that desert ambience.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 2, 2016)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Well, we finally got snow, about a foot so far.  The last two days have been...challenging...at work.  Of course, airplanes still fly when it's snowy, but we have double or triple the workload because we have to wash the snow off and apply an anti-icing fluid to prevent further accumulation.  Fortunately, I am most often able to find younger, hungrier ($20 premium for spraying, $10 if you drive the truck), co-workers to do that wet work.  I don't favor the flavor of glycol, and it absorbs through your skin so that your urine smells of glycol for at least a day after you spray it on an airplane.  I'm hoping it will be snow-free at work tonight, but it's been snowing all afternoon and I'm not seeing a reprieve in my future.
> ...



Do you know horses and know how to care for them?  Ever had one?  Imagine how much people are willing to pay to board a cat or a dog and quadruple that or more for boarding horses.  But you do have to know your stuff.  But it does sound like a good deal for you and moving to Arizona in the winter will give you a chance to acclimate as it starts heating up in the spring.  So hoping hoping hoping that works out for you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 2, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition,
Kat's mom and her sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all others who need to find their way back.

Okefanokee GA sunset


----------



## Gracie (Dec 3, 2016)

Honey's...I'm home! On my pc and loving the everloving hell outta it! I'm cramped and not much elbow room and almost forgot how to type since I am so used to peck peck pecking!

WOOT!


----------



## Gracie (Dec 3, 2016)

Hang on..I'll fetch some pics of the place I am trying for.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 3, 2016)

And nope...don't know nuttin about horses. Bet they are expensive, therefore,I don't wanna know, lol. However, I am sure i can find a housemate for the spare bedroom (it is 3 bdrms, 2 baths...I'm taking my own room and MrG is taking his)..which leaves one left...and that person MIGHT have a horse and want to live NEAR their horse and I just happen to have a place to put said horse, and they have their own room and house privileges to boot!


----------



## mdk (Dec 3, 2016)

Wishing you the best, Ms. Gracie.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 3, 2016)

Hey, bud! How you been? I have missed this place even though i have been reading the CS whenever I could get my fingers to hit the small itty bitty buttons on that damn cell phone. Just not posting much due to that. I so missed my pc but I have it back...for the moment anyway.

Folks letting us use their RV said we could have it til the end of January. That is two months. But, if we get this place, he wants the rent Jan 1, which means we have to head on out of here in about 3 weeks. Its a 12 hour drive, too.

Kinda scarey. Gotta turn the electric on, check the propane people cuz it is not natural gas, find out which dish is hanging there on the roof and maybe get that going..maybe not. Might just do netflix and fuck tv. Gotta have internet though. So...lots to do, not alot of time to do it, long assed drive and money being spent...again. Stash pot is getting mighty low. 

AND...we have nothing left. That means more money to hit thrift shops for plates, pots, utensils, drapes, beds, furniture, etc. Oh, and call the trash people for pick up every week. Money money money and shit fire and save the matches...I don't know if we will eat for a month after doing all that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 3, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Hey, bud! How you been? I have missed this place even though i have been reading the CS whenever I could get my fingers to hit the small itty bitty buttons on that damn cell phone. Just not posting much due to that. I so missed my pc but I have it back...for the moment anyway.
> 
> Folks letting us use their RV said we could have it til the end of January. That is two months. But, if we get this place, he wants the rent Jan 1, which means we have to head on out of here in about 3 weeks. Its a 12 hour drive, too.
> 
> ...



The place looks quite livable Gracie, actually at least to us who are desert dwellers.  Any neighbors nearby?  How close to the grocery store?  If you haven't dealt with propane heat and private well, etc., it is a learning curve but we mastered it fairly easily so I am sure you and Mr. G can too.  So if this is your solution for now, I so hope it works out for you.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 3, 2016)

Gracie said:


>



It looks like Africa!


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 3, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> It looks like Africa!



Nope, guest kitty room.  I call top bunk.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 3, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like Africa!
> ...



I mean the landscape.  It reminds me of Africa.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 3, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Great now elephants are going to stop in.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 3, 2016)

saveliberty said:


>


Sure, you get to feed him and clean up after him...........


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 3, 2016)

Gracie said:


>


Not bad, where's it at?


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 3, 2016)

Giz is mostly acting like his old self again, running around, trilling wanting to go outside but he still occasionally retreats to the cat carrier.  Obviously he's feeling better, he doesn't feel hot to the touch, his coat is smooth and shiny again and he's walking around with his tail up as opposed to tucked between his rear legs.  Two more days of anti-inflammatories to give him then monitor to see if the fever returns, if it does then we might be facing a very difficult choice.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 3, 2016)

Giz is on my prayer list.
I'm happy to hear he's getting better.
Very good sign.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 3, 2016)

The cold snap is gone and we are back to normal of overnight lows in the 40's and 30's.
The humming birds are happy!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 3, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



  Well southeastern Arizona does share some qualities with African bush country, without the giraffes and zebras of course.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 3, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Those are all baby mesquite trees. 
They get almost as tall as aspen trees ,but it takes them three hundred years to reach that height.
The taller one next to the house is probably 150 to 200 years old.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 3, 2016)

peach174 said:


> The cold snap is gone and we are back to normal of overnight lows in the 40's and 30's.
> The humming birds are happy!


Other than the cool, overcast and rainy sky.........  Well at least here.......


----------



## boedicca (Dec 3, 2016)

peach174 said:


> The cold snap is gone and we are back to normal of overnight lows in the 40's and 30's.
> The humming birds are happy!




That is FREEEZING!

We're having low 40s at night - can't stand it.  Too too too cold.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 3, 2016)

boedicca said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > The cold snap is gone and we are back to normal of overnight lows in the 40's and 30's.
> ...



Lots better than 18 two nights ago.
80 is too cold for me.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 3, 2016)

peach174 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...




I find that 75 is the Perfect Temperature.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 3, 2016)

boedicca said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...




I find that 85 is perfect for me. 
Like I've said many times, I am a true desert rat.


----------



## esthermoon (Dec 3, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Bonjour, Hello thank you everybody for the welcome
> 
> Roy Orbison


I love your signature Dalia! 
The T-rex soldier


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 3, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > The cold snap is gone and we are back to normal of overnight lows in the 40's and 30's.
> ...



Yeah we got up to more snowfall this morning but just a dusting and the sun is out off and on now.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 3, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Bonjour, Hello thank you everybody for the welcome
> ...



câu chào esthermoon.  Isn't it in the wee hours of the morning where you are?  Why are you up so late?


----------



## Dalia (Dec 3, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Bonjour, Hello thank you everybody for the welcome
> ...


Bonsoir à tous, thank you esthermoon, she is pretty cool T-Rex doing D Day


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 3, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


It's not the sun going on and off, it's Save entertaining himself........


----------



## Dalia (Dec 3, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Bravo ...so funny i adore cat


----------



## peach174 (Dec 3, 2016)

peach174 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...




We were so honored with the opening theme song for the movie Dark Star we now have a Dark Star Road named after it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 3, 2016)

boedicca said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > The cold snap is gone and we are back to normal of overnight lows in the 40's and 30's.
> ...



Wasn't it Mark Twain who said the coldest winter he ever spent was San Francisco in July?  Is Oakland that much warmer?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 3, 2016)

Dalia said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



Bonjour Dalia.   I like the T-rex too.  But how do you know she is a she?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 3, 2016)

boedicca said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



70 for me is the ideal temperature outside - 71 inside.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 3, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...




Oakland has much better weather than SF!!!!!   When it's foggy in SF in the summer, we usually have a sunny day.  Perfect!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 3, 2016)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



I can believe that.  We can have a situation in which snow or ice has closed every highway leading out of Albuquerque but here in the city the sun is shining and it is pretty pleasant.   Or I would leave our place up on the mountain when it was snowing and there would be a foot of snow on the ground and 12 miles later at the first exit in Albuquerque the sun would be shining and it was a fine day.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 3, 2016)

And....no surprise....it's not gonna happen. I was all excited, but....it fell through. So, back to the drawing board. 

Bummed. Gonna try to keep my big girl panties on though and not whine about it...too much, anyway.



Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 3, 2016)

Gracie said:


> And....no surprise....it's not gonna happen. I was all excited, but....it fell through. So, back to the drawing board.
> 
> Bummed. Gonna try to keep my big girl panties on though and not whine about it...too much, anyway.
> 
> ...



  Damn.  Just damn.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 3, 2016)

I am not surprised. I'm just telling myself it isn't meant to be and beyond our understanding. In short, something else is meant to be...its just a road we must travel to finally find our true destination. Not fun, but since when is it supposed to be? 

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Dalia (Dec 3, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...


Bonsoir Foxfire, i was talking about my signature.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 3, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



I know.  I was just teasing you.     You referred to the T-rex as a 'she'.  I was just wondering how you know it is a girl?  

Warning:  if you have a French/English translator, I hope this does not come out as weird on your end as it did when I put it in my translator to translate to French.


----------



## Dalia (Dec 3, 2016)

I don't always catch English humour Foxfire  but it could be Sue the biggest T-Rex ever.







SUE the T. rex


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 3, 2016)

Dalia said:


> I don't always catch English humour Foxfire  but it could be Sue the biggest T-Rex ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No problem Dalia.  American humor is often like no other.  But thanks for the explanation.   I am happy with your T-rex being a girl.


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Dalia (Dec 3, 2016)

blackhawk said:


>


Hello, well man sont de grand enfant /big children  they stay little boy !


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 3, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Oooh!  That is such a great idea, Foxy!
Gracie, what do you think about keeping horses for other people?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 3, 2016)

Gracie said:


>


I'd like that place.  Of course, it's not much for gardening, but your rheumatism should settle down...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 3, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I am not surprised. I'm just telling myself it isn't meant to be and beyond our understanding. In short, something else is meant to be...its just a road we must travel to finally find our true destination. Not fun, but since when is it supposed to be?
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


Alaska?
When I chose Alaska, I had been offered a choice of Redstone Arsenal, AL, or some place around D.C.  I had already spent a few years in Alexandria, VA and lived my youth in the Deep South, so neither appealed to me.  As I trudged away, the clerk came after me and told me there was an opening in Alaska.  What the hell, I thought, why not?  Been here ever since...


----------



## Damian (Dec 3, 2016)

*..... Better late than never I guess. LOL*


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 3, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition,
Kat's mom and her sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
Ringel's Gizmo,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all others who need to find their way back.

Sunset over El Paso


----------



## 007 (Dec 3, 2016)

4960104251971 said:


> View attachment 100703
> *..... Better late than never I guess. LOL*


Uh-oh... a newbie that doesn't know no politics in the CS yet....


----------



## 007 (Dec 3, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I am not surprised. I'm just telling myself it isn't meant to be and beyond our understanding. In short, something else is meant to be...its just a road we must travel to finally find our true destination. Not fun, but since when is it supposed to be?
> ...


One of my good HD tech friends from Reno HD is a blood Alaskan Eskimo, Boya is his name, and I gather that is a traditional Eskimo name. He's back up on Anchorage and we're keeping in close touch. He sends me pics all the time of him fishing and stuff and says I need to come up. It's on the punch list. My parents drove up to Alaska many moons ago and I've loved watching all the videos that Dad took. I have to do this, and I'll drive up too, or jump a ship from Seattle and have my Tahoe shipped up too, haven't decided.


----------



## Damian (Dec 3, 2016)

007 said:


> 4960104251971 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 100703
> ...



It wasn't meant to be political. But please accept my apology for posting this.


----------



## 007 (Dec 3, 2016)

4960104251971 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > 4960104251971 said:
> ...


I guess it might not be... I guess it's up to interpretation, but yeah, Ff will jump on you if you post political stuff in here.

No apologies needed, you weren't aware.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 3, 2016)

Got back from Disney and Sherry wanted to watch Meet Me in St Louis.  Actually it was a very good classic movie with this original song in it.  I had to learn it because it is one of my favorite Holiday songs.  It really got me in the mood along with the Disney Christmas Party.  I hope you like.  


Have Yourself A Merry Little Christmas by user183852791


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 4, 2016)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



And good to see you back in the CS, 007.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 4, 2016)

4960104251971 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > 4960104251971 said:
> ...



I would put the post right on the cusp of what is appropriate for the Coffee Shop.  All who enjoy a non controversial thread are welcome here, and while we  discuss serious stuff along with the light hearted stuff, we try to avoid topics that are triggers for controversy which would be politics, religious doctrine, the hot button social issues.  I suppose our opinion of media bias would be in there somewhere.  It was funny though.  

But thanks for understanding and no harm, no foul and welcome to the Coffee Shop, but really, can we do something about your name that nobody would be able to remember?  We'll call you 496 for now.  (I think the mods will allow you to change that to something easier to remember if you ask.)

And first timers to the CS are awarded with a complimentary beverage.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 4, 2016)

WelfareQueen said:


> Got back from Disney and Sherry wanted to watch Meet Me in St Louis.  Actually it was a very good classic movie with this original song in it.  I had to learn it because it is one of my favorite Holiday songs.  It really got me in the mood along with the Disney Christmas Party.  I hope you like.
> 
> Have Yourself A Merry Little Christmas by user183852791



I could listen to that all day long WQ.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 4, 2016)

Giz is feeling sooooo much better, he's acting just like his old self running around the house, trilling and begging to go outside.  He's taken up his sleeping position on the bed and on bench at the foot of the bed when I retire for the evening. 
I just let them all out, I can watch him and keep him from wandering, that way he can roll in the dirt and hang out on the warm concrete patio soakin' up the heat, right now he's laying on his favorite lawn chair soaking up the sun's rays.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 4, 2016)

He was doing fine till a minute ago where he decided it was time to try and jump the wall, he's back inside and pissed at me.......  Poor little guy.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 4, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Giz is feeling sooooo much better, he's acting just like his old self running around the house, trilling and begging to go outside.  He's taken up his sleeping position on the bed and on bench at the foot of the bed when I retire for the evening.
> I just let them all out, I can watch him and keep him from wandering, that way he can roll in the dirt and hang out on the warm concrete patio soakin' up the heat, right now he's laying on his favorite lawn chair soaking up the sun's rays.



So good to hear.  We'll keep him on the vigil list until we're sure he's out of the woods on this.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 4, 2016)

On this I don't know.  I love the house, but we are at the point in our lives that we don't want stairs and so wish some of our elder or ailing loved ones didn't have stairs to deal with.  Maybe for profit.  Not to live in though.


----------



## Damian (Dec 4, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> 4960104251971 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Thank you! Yeah, just call me Damien. Although, it is my pen name.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 4, 2016)

4960104251971 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 4960104251971 said:
> ...



I'll try to remember that Damien, but you'll probably still be 496


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 4, 2016)

For our resident bird and reptile watchers, just your everyday picnic experience:


----------



## Dalia (Dec 4, 2016)

Bonsoir à tous  i discover something tonight that i want to share with you it is about Sue about the T-Rex in général i explain....i talk about Sue here : paleontology, for those who loves dinosaurs

In France a lot of chicken have been killed because they have avaire flu like had t-Rex no foie gras outside the country for now still if they are much in demand for noel






Drawing of a tyrannosaur with avian trichomonasis, a disease that affects birds today


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 4, 2016)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


007, if you get up this way, I'd be disappointed not to be permitted to buy you dinner!   Sheila and Mr. S. were up here this spring past and I was privileged to take them on a nice drive and lunch in Talkeetna.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 4, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> On this I don't know.  I love the house, but we are at the point in our lives that we don't want stairs and so wish some of our elder or ailing loved ones didn't have stairs to deal with.  Maybe for profit.  Not to live in though.


Oh, hell, yeah!  Imagine decorating that beauty?  But only if money were no object.  Why do you think so many of these wonderful architectural wonders are vacant and falling to decay?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 4, 2016)

It is *COLD!* here, and expected to get colder.  It's a "toasty" 1 degree warm.  The goats and their Pyr are all shivering and I wish I could bring them inside, but no one is house broken and they get pushy.  At least I know they'll all pile up together to stay warm.
My night to cook dinner and we'll be having Beef Stroganoff.  My buddy's GF prefers less spicy food and I think this dish will fill the bill while still being tasty enough for the rest of us to enjoy.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 4, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> For our resident bird and reptile watchers, just your everyday picnic experience:




LOL!
Well thats one way to get people away from your territorial space.


----------



## Sherry (Dec 4, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> On this I don't know.  I love the house, but we are at the point in our lives that we don't want stairs and so wish some of our elder or ailing loved ones didn't have stairs to deal with.  Maybe for profit.  Not to live in though.



If money were no object, then yes 1000x...since I was a young girl watching episodes of This Old House, I've dreamed of rehabbing an old Victorian home.


----------



## Sherry (Dec 4, 2016)

My daughter is officially engaged...we spent the afternoon at my Mom's making wedding plans. Those things aren't cheap.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 4, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > On this I don't know.  I love the house, but we are at the point in our lives that we don't want stairs and so wish some of our elder or ailing loved ones didn't have stairs to deal with.  Maybe for profit.  Not to live in though.
> ...



I'd rather have a smaller place and use the money for other things.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 4, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


That's a beautiful place, and I would turn it into a B&B and make money with it.  Hell, it might even be haunted.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 4, 2016)

Haunted means more tourists. Beauty of a h9me!

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 5, 2016)

Well here it is just past midnight and I just got home.  Spent an interesting afternoon--took Hombre's temp and it was high enough to alarm me plus he was having other scary symptoms, so I pitched a hissy fit to make him go to urgent care just before they closed today (Sunday) at 4 p.m.  They took one look at him and called an ambulance to take him to the hospital.  So we've been in E.R. until about a half hour ago where they ran every possible test, x-rays, Ct scan, the works and have pronounced him with a serious urinary track infection and he was admitted for more blood work, intravenous antibiotics, etc.   I just got home--a white knuckle drive for me as I don't drive well at night these days.  Will go back in the morning to find out if it is something they can probably kick in a couple of days or, if it has gotten into his bloodstream, more aggressive and longer term treatment will be necessary.

Word to the wise guys.  UTI's are usually just annoyances for us gals, but they are a big deal for you.  And they can turn serious really quick without treatment.  So if you're running a fever and don't know why, do go to the doctor.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 5, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> It is *COLD!* here, and expected to get colder.  It's a "toasty" 1 degree warm.  The goats and their Pyr are all shivering and I wish I could bring them inside, but no one is house broken and they get pushy.  At least I know they'll all pile up together to stay warm.
> My night to cook dinner and we'll be having Beef Stroganoff.  My buddy's GF prefers less spicy food and I think this dish will fill the bill while still being tasty enough for the rest of us to enjoy.



Can you put sweaters on them or something?  The goats I mean.  Not your buddy and his G/F.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 5, 2016)

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition,
Kat's mom and her sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
Ringel's Gizmo,
Hombre for wellness,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all others who need to find their way back.

Sunset over southern Wisconsin


----------



## peach174 (Dec 5, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Well here it is just past midnight and I just got home.  Spent an interesting afternoon--took Hombre's temp and it was high enough to alarm me plus he was having other scary symptoms, so I pitched a hissy fit to make him go to urgent care just before they closed today (Sunday) at 4 p.m.  They took one look at him and called an ambulance to take him to the hospital.  So we've been in E.R. until about a half hour ago where they ran every possible test, x-rays, Ct scan, the works and have pronounced him with a serious urinary track infection and he was admitted for more blood work, intravenous antibiotics, etc.   I just got home--a white knuckle drive for me as I don't drive well at night these days.  Will go back in the morning to find out if it is something they can probably kick in a couple of days or, if it has gotten into his bloodstream, more aggressive and longer term treatment will be necessary.
> 
> Word to the wise guys.  UTI's are usually just annoyances for us gals, but they are a big deal for you.  And they can turn serious really quick without treatment.  So if you're running a fever and don't know why, do go to the doctor.




You'er on our prayer list for a quick recovery.
You be sure to get some rest as best you can g/f. Hugs and kisses to you both.


----------



## Kat (Dec 5, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Well here it is just past midnight and I just got home.  Spent an interesting afternoon--took Hombre's temp and it was high enough to alarm me plus he was having other scary symptoms, so I pitched a hissy fit to make him go to urgent care just before they closed today (Sunday) at 4 p.m.  They took one look at him and called an ambulance to take him to the hospital.  So we've been in E.R. until about a half hour ago where they ran every possible test, x-rays, Ct scan, the works and have pronounced him with a serious urinary track infection and he was admitted for more blood work, intravenous antibiotics, etc.   I just got home--a white knuckle drive for me as I don't drive well at night these days.  Will go back in the morning to find out if it is something they can probably kick in a couple of days or, if it has gotten into his bloodstream, more aggressive and longer term treatment will be necessary.
> 
> Word to the wise guys.  UTI's are usually just annoyances for us gals, but they are a big deal for you.  And they can turn serious really quick without treatment.  So if you're running a fever and don't know why, do go to the doctor.




Prayers for you and Hombre.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 5, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Well here it is just past midnight and I just got home.  Spent an interesting afternoon--took Hombre's temp and it was high enough to alarm me plus he was having other scary symptoms, so I pitched a hissy fit to make him go to urgent care just before they closed today (Sunday) at 4 p.m.  They took one look at him and called an ambulance to take him to the hospital.  So we've been in E.R. until about a half hour ago where they ran every possible test, x-rays, Ct scan, the works and have pronounced him with a serious urinary track infection and he was admitted for more blood work, intravenous antibiotics, etc.   I just got home--a white knuckle drive for me as I don't drive well at night these days.  Will go back in the morning to find out if it is something they can probably kick in a couple of days or, if it has gotten into his bloodstream, more aggressive and longer term treatment will be necessary.
> 
> Word to the wise guys.  UTI's are usually just annoyances for us gals, but they are a big deal for you.  And they can turn serious really quick without treatment.  So if you're running a fever and don't know why, do go to the doctor.





You definitely did the right thing Foxy.  I can't tell you how many folks I saw come into my ER....particularly seniors... that had severe UTI's.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 5, 2016)

Grumpy this morning.  We got a little over 6 inches of snow yesterday and our Dish is ice and snow packed so I can't watch the morning news on TV.  To make things worse, I can't talk Mrs. BBD into climbing up on the roof and cleaning out the Dish.  When I ask her to do it all she does is laugh at me.  Going to be a long day...


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 5, 2016)

Good morning!  We have a little tiny bit of snow on the ground this morning, just a dusting though.  It's already starting to melt away thankfully!


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 5, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Well here it is just past midnight and I just got home.  Spent an interesting afternoon--took Hombre's temp and it was high enough to alarm me plus he was having other scary symptoms, so I pitched a hissy fit to make him go to urgent care just before they closed today (Sunday) at 4 p.m.  They took one look at him and called an ambulance to take him to the hospital.  So we've been in E.R. until about a half hour ago where they ran every possible test, x-rays, Ct scan, the works and have pronounced him with a serious urinary track infection and he was admitted for more blood work, intravenous antibiotics, etc.   I just got home--a white knuckle drive for me as I don't drive well at night these days.  Will go back in the morning to find out if it is something they can probably kick in a couple of days or, if it has gotten into his bloodstream, more aggressive and longer term treatment will be necessary.
> 
> Word to the wise guys.  UTI's are usually just annoyances for us gals, but they are a big deal for you.  And they can turn serious really quick without treatment.  So if you're running a fever and don't know why, do go to the doctor.


I can attest to UTIs having had them all too frequently throughout my life so I know exactly what symptoms to look out for so I never let it get too bad.  Our prays are with you and Hombre.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 5, 2016)

I had a UTI only once that I know of (maybe I had one as a baby - I don't know), but I didn't really have any symptoms aside from "stopping short" and not having an appetite at all.  In fact, I lost quite a bit of weight when I had a UTI.  Took me a while to put some weight back on too.  I'm at my normal weight of around 105 lbs and feel a lot better and stronger than I did when I had lost a bunch of weight quickly.  That's no good for a person.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 5, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Grumpy this morning.  We got a little over 6 inches of snow yesterday and our Dish is ice and snow packed so I can't watch the morning news on TV.  To make things worse, I can't talk Mrs. BBD into climbing up on the roof and cleaning out the Dish.  When I ask her to do it all she does is laugh at me.  Going to be a long day...



Another good reason for cable though it is a huge annoyance to have to complain and wrangle a new deal with them every few months after they raise our rates into the stratosphere.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 5, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Grumpy this morning.  We got a little over 6 inches of snow yesterday and our Dish is ice and snow packed so I can't watch the morning news on TV.  To make things worse, I can't talk Mrs. BBD into climbing up on the roof and cleaning out the Dish.  When I ask her to do it all she does is laugh at me.  Going to be a long day...
> ...



I have a bundle with cable, high speed internet and landline service.  I pay like 150-200 a month!  I guess that's not too terrible for all three though.  Separately they might be even more than that.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Good morning!  We have a little tiny bit of snow on the ground this morning, just a dusting though.  It's already starting to melt away thankfully!



We had no snow last year in southern England, and the weather is very mild for this time of year so I doubt we will get any snow this year either. Global warming is probably the cause and it is currently beneficial to the likes of me, but eventually I expect it will cause ecological disaster.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I had a UTI only once that I know of (maybe I had one as a baby - I don't know), but I didn't really have any symptoms aside from "stopping short" and not having an appetite at all.  In fact, I lost quite a bit of weight when I had a UTI.  Took me a while to put some weight back on too.  I'm at my normal weight of around 105 lbs and feel a lot better and stronger than I did when I had lost a bunch of weight quickly.  That's no good for a person.



You are a teensy thing though--I don't think I've weighed 105 since junior high or what is now middle school.    I don't recall losing my appetite with a UTI--just a little discomfort until the cranberry juice and lots of extra fluids kick in.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 5, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I had a UTI only once that I know of (maybe I had one as a baby - I don't know), but I didn't really have any symptoms aside from "stopping short" and not having an appetite at all.  In fact, I lost quite a bit of weight when I had a UTI.  Took me a while to put some weight back on too.  I'm at my normal weight of around 105 lbs and feel a lot better and stronger than I did when I had lost a bunch of weight quickly.  That's no good for a person.
> ...



I'm short!   

I just had no appetite at all.  I don't get sick very often.  Probably once every few years.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Same here.  We have Xfinity triple play which is pricey but the unlimited phone including unlimited long distance  and high speed internet are great and they do negotiate better deals for us when the package edges up past our comfort zone--cost hovers in the $160 to $170 range for us but TV is our primary source of recreation so we justify it that way.  It also comes with a voice activated remote and you get spoiled really quick just telling the TV where you want to go and it takes you there.  You have to have what they call a 'smart TV' for that to work though.  Plus high capacity DVR on great On Demand features.  We don't pay for any premium channels though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 5, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Grumpy this morning.  We got a little over 6 inches of snow yesterday and our Dish is ice and snow packed so I can't watch the morning news on TV.  To make things worse, I can't talk Mrs. BBD into climbing up on the roof and cleaning out the Dish.  When I ask her to do it all she does is laugh at me.  Going to be a long day...



Do you have DVD movies?  That would be a good excuse to rewatch some of your favorites.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 5, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Grumpy this morning.  We got a little over 6 inches of snow yesterday and our Dish is ice and snow packed so I can't watch the morning news on TV.  To make things worse, I can't talk Mrs. BBD into climbing up on the roof and cleaning out the Dish.  When I ask her to do it all she does is laugh at me.  Going to be a long day...



Try spraying a lite coat of pam spray cooking oil on your Dish.
Dont know if it works or not but it couldnt hurt to try.
A dish tech told me that it keeps the snow from sticking to it.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 5, 2016)

When you live in the middle of nowhere like I do you have to have a dish to get TV or internet.  Nothing else is available.  Like the Eagle say in their song "I guess every form of refuge has it's price!"


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 5, 2016)

No snow here either, and after a few days of minor flurries, yesterday offered a cloudless sky and bright sun.  In fact when I was trying to follow the ambulance to the hospital yesterday, I had to pull over and wait for the sun to set because I was literally blinded driving directly into it and I didn't have any shades with me.  I don't think that has ever happened before.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 5, 2016)

Hombre called and is feeling much better this morning but says they'll keep him one more day for sure.  If the infection got into his bloodstream, it will require more aggressive treatment and he could stay longer.  He wants his razor and toothbrush when I come up so I take that as a good sign.  Thanks for the prayers and positive vibes everybody.  I honestly do believe they make a difference. 

So I had some shredded wheat for breakfast and will get around and get up there to deliver stuff and check out the situation.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 5, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Well here it is just past midnight and I just got home.  Spent an interesting afternoon--took Hombre's temp and it was high enough to alarm me plus he was having other scary symptoms, so I pitched a hissy fit to make him go to urgent care just before they closed today (Sunday) at 4 p.m.  They took one look at him and called an ambulance to take him to the hospital.  So we've been in E.R. until about a half hour ago where they ran every possible test, x-rays, Ct scan, the works and have pronounced him with a serious urinary track infection and he was admitted for more blood work, intravenous antibiotics, etc.   I just got home--a white knuckle drive for me as I don't drive well at night these days.  Will go back in the morning to find out if it is something they can probably kick in a couple of days or, if it has gotten into his bloodstream, more aggressive and longer term treatment will be necessary.
> ...



He has had a couple of flare ups in the past that we got on immediately, but this time no urinary discomfort, no noticable blood in the urine, and no indication that's what we were dealing with.  But now we know that very different symptoms can manifest themselves.  I don't think I'll have so much trouble getting him to the doctor next time.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 5, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> For our resident bird and reptile watchers, just your everyday picnic experience:



I was just looking at that bird again, and I don't think that's a hawk.  I think that's maybe a giant condor?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 5, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> When you live in the middle of nowhere like I do you have to have a dish to get TV or internet.  Nothing else is available.  Like the Eagle say in their song "I guess every form of refuge has it's price!"



No doubt.  But you do need an agile neighbor with a ladder to get up there to remedy your dilemma.  We all eventually reach a certain age that we have no business doing that sort of thing ourselves.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 5, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Hombre called and is feeling much better this morning but says they'll keep him one more day for sure.  If the infection got into his bloodstream, it will require more aggressive treatment and he could stay longer.  He wants his razor and toothbrush when I come up so I take that as a good sign.  Thanks for the prayers and positive vibes everybody.  I honestly do believe they make a difference.
> 
> So I had some shredded wheat for breakfast and will get around and get up there to deliver stuff and check out the situation.




Yes those blood infections are very serious.
Hubby gets them every once in a while because of his M.S. and has to stay in the hospital.
His stays range from 1week to the longest of 3 weeks.
That 3 week stay is the one where a half inch silver streak showed up overnight on the right side if my head.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 5, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > When you live in the middle of nowhere like I do you have to have a dish to get TV or internet.  Nothing else is available.  Like the Eagle say in their song "I guess every form of refuge has it's price!"
> ...



We pay someone to do that stuff for us.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 5, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Yes, we do too, but I do have to get into my 'stern' mode now and then when Hombre is just itching to get up on the roof or whatever.  He was a 30-year all lines insurance adjuster and a lot of that required getting up on top of a whole lot of things via ladder.  But now he isn't in that good shape and is facing a hip replacement  sooner or later--if that hip gave way while he was 10-15 feet up there. . . . .

When you reach a certain age you don't bounce nearly as well as you once did and you break a whole lot more easily.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 5, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Yes I had to do the meany mini drill sargent with mine also every once in a while.
I usually win the stare downs though. Mostly because its comical 5'2" vs 6' grizzly bear.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 5, 2016)

Too dangerous to go up on the roof to get the snow out of my TV Dish.  Roof is very steep and it is snow covered.  Dish is attached to the chimney on the very top of this two story house.  I'd let my ex-wife go up there right now to remove the snow but nobody I care about.  Accident just waiting to happen...


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 5, 2016)

TV is now working.  Life is good.  Very good.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 5, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Well here it is just past midnight and I just got home.  Spent an interesting afternoon--took Hombre's temp and it was high enough to alarm me plus he was having other scary symptoms, so I pitched a hissy fit to make him go to urgent care just before they closed today (Sunday) at 4 p.m.  They took one look at him and called an ambulance to take him to the hospital.  So we've been in E.R. until about a half hour ago where they ran every possible test, x-rays, Ct scan, the works and have pronounced him with a serious urinary track infection and he was admitted for more blood work, intravenous antibiotics, etc.   I just got home--a white knuckle drive for me as I don't drive well at night these days.  Will go back in the morning to find out if it is something they can probably kick in a couple of days or, if it has gotten into his bloodstream, more aggressive and longer term treatment will be necessary.
> 
> Word to the wise guys.  UTI's are usually just annoyances for us gals, but they are a big deal for you.  And they can turn serious really quick without treatment.  So if you're running a fever and don't know why, do go to the doctor.


Consider Hombre, and yourself, added to my vigil list.  My best good vibes coming your way, Foxy.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 5, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > It is *COLD!* here, and expected to get colder.  It's a "toasty" 1 degree warm.  The goats and their Pyr are all shivering and I wish I could bring them inside, but no one is house broken and they get pushy.  At least I know they'll all pile up together to stay warm.
> ...


I used to put coats on them and they just pulled them off.  There's no explanation that will convince them to keep them on.  We have the heaters going full-time right now because it's down to -5. 
PS: the stroganoff was a hit!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 5, 2016)

Well, it is officially colder than a witch's tit in a brass bra in the middle of winter here.  I'm trying to convince Penny to use wee-wee pads because of the cold outside.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 5, 2016)

You and Hombre are in our prayers that it was caught quickly enough.
You get the best rest that you possibly can tonight GF 
Talk to you later. 
I'm with you there in sprit because I know exactly what your going through.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 5, 2016)

Color me stupid, but...I am considering an offer I got. Someone read my CL ad in the valley (that is where they live...2.5 hours away) and offered us a room for 600 bucks per month in exchange for keeping their house safe in the bad neighborhood they are in. Um. Don't housesitters get paid to sit a house for 6 months? I never heard of a house sitter paying to sit a house for 6 months.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 5, 2016)

Meanwhile..I wish we had a blog feature here like some forums have. I don't wanna learn a new blog system. I could go to a competing board I haven't been to in forever and blog there...but...it ain't home like usmb is. Just like Los Angeles was not home and I came back. Ditto here.

I just ranted to the local paper. I have no clue if they will publish it or not, nor really care. Sure felt good though, to let it all hang out.


----------



## Kat (Dec 5, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Color me stupid, but...I am considering an offer I got. Someone read my CL ad in the valley (that is where they live...2.5 hours away) and offered us a room for 600 bucks per month in exchange for keeping their house safe in the bad neighborhood they are in. Um. Don't housesitters get paid to sit a house for 6 months? I never heard of a house sitter paying to sit a house for 6 months.





Something doesn't feel right about that, Gracie..


----------



## Gracie (Dec 5, 2016)

Tell me about it. And stupid me sent her our social security numbers, birthdates, references, address. We applied for the room, yes. But then she sprung it on us that she and her husband will be leaving in March for 6 months and that is why they are looking for housemates they can trust. After checking our references, they were all eager to get us there. But...although I like the idea of them being gone 6 months and we have the house to ourselves...does this mean when they get back they won't need us any more and give us notice???

I dunno. I think my brain is slowly dying along with my waistline. I'm doing some really stupid shit.


----------



## Kat (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 5, 2016)

And the inlaws. They are now dead to us, figuratively speaking. We did a lot for them. I have given them many things, just because I love them. I booted out roomies twice, because they had no place to go. Now, we need them and they said they did not want us living with them or they live with us even after I found that place in Az that would fit us all...because we refuse to pay for their grandson that is 30 years old and plays online games all day, smokes pot and refuses to work. I said "so you will leave us living in our car over your grandson that is healthy and could work if he wanted to but chooses to mooch off you AND us?" and they both said "yes". So....I said "I love you. But I am done with you" and when MrG said it too, to his brother personally, they said "fine" and that was that.

Just another hole in our backs. No problem. We have lots of bandaids. Seems we need them more than usual lately.

Much more has been going on...but...I refuse to bring everyone else down. Read my sig. It fits.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 5, 2016)

On the bright side....we got a lot done today and yesterday. Got the church's plants all watered (she gave us a key to the church bathroom in case we need to park there at night), and we got the grounds looking mighty nice at the vet hospital and he did a quick check on Karma..who is doing well. He lets us park there too, and use an extension cord if needed. Still in the RV, but last night was Human Night at the motel 6, so we got our showers, the laundry done, tv watched, two big beds to sprawl in. Mostly I am quite pleased with the vet hospital. That place looks awesome now, and it was perfect weather to do it!


----------



## Kat (Dec 5, 2016)

Gracie said:


> And the inlaws. They are now dead to us, figuratively speaking. We did a lot for them. I have given them many things, just because I love them. I booted out roomies twice, because they had no place to go. Now, we need them and they said they did not want us living with them or they live with us even after I found that place in Az that would fit us all...because we refuse to pay for their grandson that is 30 years old and plays online games all day, smokes pot and refuses to work. I said "so you will leave us living in our car over your grandson that is healthy and could work if he wanted to but chooses to mooch off you AND us?" and they both said "yes". So....I said "I love you. But I am done with you" and when MrG said it too, to his brother personally, they said "fine" and that was that.
> 
> Just another hole in our backs. No problem. We have lots of bandaids. Seems we need them more than usual lately.
> 
> Much more has been going on...but...I refuse to bring everyone else down. Read my sig. It fits.




Awww Gracie, that is awful.  I am sorry.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 5, 2016)

Meh. I am numb to this shit now. We will survive without them.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 6, 2016)

It's kinda funny..sorta..that last night at the motel, I didn't sleep worth a damn even though I tried real hard and did enjoy my weekly All Over shower instead of a sponge bath and a hair wash in the garden hose like I do during the week. I missed this damn RV. Its cold. Its small. It is infested with ants that made the inside lined walls their home. But...I missed the curled up position I have to sleep in when in it due to the size of the bed I made for myself. That bed at the motel KILLS my back. Weird, no?

They want us to buy the damn thing for 10K. Um. No.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 6, 2016)

Note to anyone thinking about it:

DO NOT wash your hair/scalp from a garden hose in the winter at night. Really COLD water on your head HURTS. I mean PAIN hurts!! 

Wait and do it during the day cuz the sun warms the hose which spurts out warm water.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 6, 2016)

USMB has groups now? Interesting. Maybe. Sorta. But the CS is a group, right? So why bother?


----------



## Kat (Dec 6, 2016)

Gracie said:


> USMB has groups now? Interesting. Maybe. Sorta. But the CS is a group, right? So why bother?





No politics in the CS.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 6, 2016)

Groups don't have to have politics either. 
Personally, I don't see a reason for having one? What is the purpose?


----------



## Kat (Dec 6, 2016)

That is what I meant. People are talking politics.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 6, 2016)

I guess there could be a group that focuses on the paranormal...but there is a forum for that...so again..what is the purpose of having a group? I could see it if it were private, but private doesn't neccessarily mean private either.


----------



## Kat (Dec 6, 2016)

Some are private.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 6, 2016)

Kat said:


> That is what I meant. People are talking politics.


In the groups? I saw one, but its showing little empty box for others if there are others. And I don't remember how I found it. I am sorta browsing around now that I am off that awful cell phone and peck peck pecking on it.


----------



## Kat (Dec 6, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > That is what I meant. People are talking politics.
> ...




Look at bottom of home page.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 6, 2016)

I think I was in a group once. Don't remember which board. It was about paranormal stuff. I think. Been a long time.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 6, 2016)

Actually, I think I started a group too, way back when. But I don't remember what it was. That was another time, in another world I lived in. I am in a new world now and most don't want to know about it. Its kinda depressing. Except when I get a nice morning surprise like the deer in the field and walking up to me. That was a great surprise. I wonder what tomorrow will bring?


----------



## Kat (Dec 6, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Actually, I think I started a group too, way back when. But I don't remember what it was. That was another time, in another world I lived in. I am in a new world now and most don't want to know about it. Its kinda depressing. Except when I get a nice morning surprise like the deer in the field and walking up to me. That was a great surprise. I wonder what tomorrow will bring?




I understand.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 6, 2016)

Maybe I should start one...with uplifting quotes or something. I read one today at pinterest and it truly was an eye opener to muse on. I'll see if I can find it and post it here.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 6, 2016)

Okie.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 6, 2016)

Stuff like that ^


----------



## Kat (Dec 6, 2016)

I especially like the first one.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 6, 2016)

me too


----------



## Gracie (Dec 6, 2016)

Well....I am so out of the loop here....I think I need to explore in spurts to see what I have missed. Or maybe its good that I missed out on a lot. All I need is right here in FF's coffee shop, right?

Anywho....I am off to bed. Karma got it all warm for me and I want to crawl in with her. She is such a great electric blanket, lol.

Goodnight!


----------



## Kat (Dec 6, 2016)

Nite Gracie! I am right behind ya!


----------



## peach174 (Dec 6, 2016)

Gracie said:


> And the inlaws. They are now dead to us, figuratively speaking. We did a lot for them. I have given them many things, just because I love them. I booted out roomies twice, because they had no place to go. Now, we need them and they said they did not want us living with them or they live with us even after I found that place in Az that would fit us all...because we refuse to pay for their grandson that is 30 years old and plays online games all day, smokes pot and refuses to work. I said "so you will leave us living in our car over your grandson that is healthy and could work if he wanted to but chooses to mooch off you AND us?" and they both said "yes". So....I said "I love you. But I am done with you" and when MrG said it too, to his brother personally, they said "fine" and that was that.
> 
> Just another hole in our backs. No problem. We have lots of bandaids. Seems we need them more than usual lately.
> 
> Much more has been going on...but...I refuse to bring everyone else down. Read my sig. It fits.




So sorry that things did not work out for you here in AZ.
Well we tried at least. 
Many here want to help ,but like you said there is a reason for why (just not now, is happening to you). 
Perhaps somthing will work out after the New Year.
You,Hubby & baby puppy are in our prayers.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 6, 2016)

Well Christmas is all over for me already. I have wrapped my sisters presents and put them in a giant stocking. But she rang and told me she cannot come to see me this year because she is too busy. She is a self employed chef and she works for celebrity's doing dinner party's. Christmas is her busiest time. So she cannot make it down until the new year. If I told you the list of people she works for you would be impressed, but I cannot discuss them as it would compromise her security.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 6, 2016)

Gracie said:


>



God only gives you what you can handle.  Apparently God thinks I am a bad ass.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 6, 2016)

Six weeks of coughing have left me feeling like someone took a three foot pipe and hit me a few times on my sides and across my chest at the rib line.  I got news for my ribs, the compost site closes December 15th and I have four trips to make.  Suck it up.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 6, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Color me stupid, but...I am considering an offer I got. Someone read my CL ad in the valley (that is where they live...2.5 hours away) and offered us a room for 600 bucks per month in exchange for keeping their house safe in the bad neighborhood they are in. Um. Don't housesitters get paid to sit a house for 6 months? I never heard of a house sitter paying to sit a house for 6 months.



Best to be cautious Gracie.  Doesn't sound like a great deal.  But when you're homeless. . .tough decision.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 6, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> When you live in the middle of nowhere like I do you have to have a dish to get TV or internet. Nothing else is available. Like the Eagle say in their song "I guess every form of refuge has it's price!"



Damn those Lyin' eyes...


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 6, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I gave this a 'funny and agree' because it did make me smile even though I wish so much I could help make you well again, make Hombre well again, so many of our loved ones well again.  And then there are those of our CS family who need a home, need a job, need resolution on difficult issues, etc. etc.  So much misery but also good news and bright spots and good times, successes and achievements along the way.  And amidst it all is hope for continued blessings or better times.

The CS is definitely a microcosm of the human condition.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 6, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Six weeks of coughing have left me feeling like someone took a three foot pipe and hit me a few times on my sides and across my chest at the rib line.  I got news for my ribs, the compost site closes December 15th and I have four trips to make.  Suck it up.



  That is way too long.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 6, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Six weeks of coughing have left me feeling like someone took a three foot pipe and hit me a few times on my sides and across my chest at the rib line.  I got news for my ribs, the compost site closes December 15th and I have four trips to make.  Suck it up.
> ...



Trip one is done!


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 6, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


May all the lights at the end of our collective tunnels be technicolor dreamcoats.........


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 6, 2016)

We've all heard the phrase "Greatest thing since sliced bread!"  I'm interested in knowing what the greatest thing was before sliced bread.  Does anybody know?


----------



## 007 (Dec 6, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I would most definitely get in touch. I thought I had someone to go with me, of the female persuasion, but that's kinda gone sour, and I really would like a traveling companion primarily for the second set of eyes, have my back and keep me awake driving. I'll have to see how things shake out.

Going to get cold here too. We got record snow the other day for Dec. 4th but the ground was warm so much of it has melted already. Got a little snow this morning too and now the back side of the low is going to blow in that same cold air you're feeling down here, down into the low teens at night.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 6, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> We've all heard the phrase "Greatest thing since sliced bread!"  I'm interested in knowing what the greatest thing was before sliced bread.  Does anybody know?



Crumpets.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 6, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> We've all heard the phrase "Greatest thing since sliced bread!"  I'm interested in knowing what the greatest thing was before sliced bread.  Does anybody know?


Toilet paper.........


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 6, 2016)

Howdy 007!  Hope all is well in your world.  Glad to see you're still kicking about.  Missed you, pal.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 6, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> We've all heard the phrase "Greatest thing since sliced bread!"  I'm interested in knowing what the greatest thing was before sliced bread.  Does anybody know?



The knife to cut it with?


----------



## 007 (Dec 6, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Grumpy this morning.  We got a little over 6 inches of snow yesterday and our Dish is ice and snow packed so I can't watch the morning news on TV.  To make things worse, I can't talk Mrs. BBD into climbing up on the roof and cleaning out the Dish.  When I ask her to do it all she does is laugh at me.  Going to be a long day...


I just had Dish turn my account off, and I had to send all their stuff back and pay $240 to get out of their contract a year early. I was really sick of it going out too. I already have Mediacom cable so had that TV turned back on and man, have they ever upgraded that. The main box is combined with TIVO now and has a zillion functions, and I get 3 additional small boxes so I have cable at all 4 tv's, and the small boxes are free for the first year and then $1.99 each a month after that. I also get a free landline phone. Didn't think I'd use that but bought a nice cordless phone with 2 handsets and a voice mail recorder and now that's all I use in the house. My bill is only $112 a month for internet, tv and phone.

Hope your dish melts off, man should go without tv.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 6, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> We've all heard the phrase "Greatest thing since sliced bread!" I'm interested in knowing what the greatest thing was before sliced bread. Does anybody know?



A pocket on a shirt...


----------



## 007 (Dec 6, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Howdy 007!  Hope all is well in your world.  Glad to see you're still kicking about.  Missed you, pal.


Heck ya, pard, life is good. Good to see you too, and I hope everything is fine!

Took a big patio door out of the front of the shop and put in a 3rd, smaller garage door, 6' x 6 1/2", and now I can back my John Deere in and when the snow flies, just open that new garage door and head straight out and start snow blowing.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 6, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> We've all heard the phrase "Greatest thing since sliced bread!"  I'm interested in knowing what the greatest thing was before sliced bread.  Does anybody know?



Unsliced bread, obviously!


----------



## 007 (Dec 6, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Too dangerous to go up on the roof to get the snow out of my TV Dish.  Roof is very steep and it is snow covered.  Dish is attached to the chimney on the very top of this two story house.  I'd let my ex-wife go up there right now to remove the snow but nobody I care about.  Accident just waiting to happen...


I had my dish on top of a 5' high pipe next to the driveway. I could easily knock the snow off it. If you got a south eastern pointing unobstructed spot from the ground, call a youngster to move your dish.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 6, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> We've all heard the phrase "Greatest thing since sliced bread!"  I'm interested in knowing what the greatest thing was before sliced bread.  Does anybody know?



Sliced baloney.


----------



## 007 (Dec 6, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> We've all heard the phrase "Greatest thing since sliced bread!"  I'm interested in knowing what the greatest thing was before sliced bread.  Does anybody know?


Indoor potties.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 6, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Most likely just the headlights of a freight train, though!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 6, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> We've all heard the phrase "Greatest thing since sliced bread!"  I'm interested in knowing what the greatest thing was before sliced bread.  Does anybody know?


The wheel.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 6, 2016)

Warmer today, 5-7 above 0 instead of minus temps.  I've been busy today because our end-of-semester pot luck is tomorrow.  I am providing a spread of various cheeses and cheese dishes made with goat's milk.  There's a paneer in the press which will be made into a pea-cheese curry, I made a couple dozen cheesecake mini-bites, and will be working on a salmon spread, a cranberry-walnut cheese log, and a horseradish cheese spread shortly.  Right now, I have the first of two meatloaves in the oven, requested by my partner.  As soon as a pause permits, I'll go get my laundry out of the dryer and make a quick run to the grocery to pick up some last minute supplies.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 6, 2016)

Gracie said:


> And the inlaws. They are now dead to us, figuratively speaking. We did a lot for them. I have given them many things, just because I love them. I booted out roomies twice, because they had no place to go. Now, we need them and they said they did not want us living with them or they live with us even after I found that place in Az that would fit us all...because we refuse to pay for their grandson that is 30 years old and plays online games all day, smokes pot and refuses to work. I said "so you will leave us living in our car over your grandson that is healthy and could work if he wanted to but chooses to mooch off you AND us?" and they both said "yes". So....I said "I love you. But I am done with you" and when MrG said it too, to his brother personally, they said "fine" and that was that.
> 
> Just another hole in our backs. No problem. We have lots of bandaids. Seems we need them more than usual lately.
> 
> Much more has been going on...but...I refuse to bring everyone else down. Read my sig. It fits.




I guess it's times like these you really know who your friends and real family are


----------



## Gracie (Dec 6, 2016)

Very true.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Coyote (Dec 6, 2016)

Kat said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Color me stupid, but...I am considering an offer I got. Someone read my CL ad in the valley (that is where they live...2.5 hours away) and offered us a room for 600 bucks per month in exchange for keeping their house safe in the bad neighborhood they are in. Um. Don't housesitters get paid to sit a house for 6 months? I never heard of a house sitter paying to sit a house for 6 months.
> ...



I would agree....kind of worrisome.  Maybe google-earth the address to see if it even exists or how bad neighborhood is?


----------



## Gracie (Dec 6, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Did that last night. Neighborhood looks pretty good except for all the little signs on the map showing how crime riddled it is. But like I said we might not have much of a choice. It was we continue to live in our car. Then we might just do that. If we can make it through the winter advice that I had the cataract surgery on doesn't get worse with black floaties that get bigger and bigger with each day.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Dec 6, 2016)

F****** autocorrect

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Coyote (Dec 6, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



It could buy you time to find something better maybe?  One of my friends "house sat" - essentially rented a room cheap from a family who was away in Arizona much of the year - from fall to spring.  For her it was affordable compared to what rent and utilities would cost otherwise.


----------



## 007 (Dec 6, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Warmer today, 5-7 above 0 instead of minus temps.  I've been busy today because our end-of-semester pot luck is tomorrow.  I am providing a spread of various cheeses and cheese dishes made with goat's milk.  There's a paneer in the press which will be made into a pea-cheese curry, I made a couple dozen cheesecake mini-bites, and will be working on a salmon spread, a cranberry-walnut cheese log, and a horseradish cheese spread shortly.  Right now, I have the first of two meatloaves in the oven, requested by my partner.  As soon as a pause permits, I'll go get my laundry out of the dryer and make a quick run to the grocery to pick up some last minute supplies.


I'll have some meatloaf please...


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 6, 2016)

I was on facebook and saw one of the ads was for a door from Home Depot that is also a bookshelf.  That looked nifty, so I clicked on it.....$1500!  It's a door!  

I'm not the kind of person who builds things, but I'd try to make one myself before I spend that much money on a door.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 6, 2016)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Warmer today, 5-7 above 0 instead of minus temps.  I've been busy today because our end-of-semester pot luck is tomorrow.  I am providing a spread of various cheeses and cheese dishes made with goat's milk.  There's a paneer in the press which will be made into a pea-cheese curry, I made a couple dozen cheesecake mini-bites, and will be working on a salmon spread, a cranberry-walnut cheese log, and a horseradish cheese spread shortly.  Right now, I have the first of two meatloaves in the oven, requested by my partner.  As soon as a pause permits, I'll go get my laundry out of the dryer and make a quick run to the grocery to pick up some last minute supplies.
> ...


I've got two styles, Eye-talian, and a beef-mushroom.  Pick your poison.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 6, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



It is still way too long to be sick.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 6, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> We've all heard the phrase "Greatest thing since sliced bread!"  I'm interested in knowing what the greatest thing was before sliced bread.  Does anybody know?



Hmmm.  Maybe a good bread knife that could cut neat slices without tearing them?


----------



## 007 (Dec 6, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Sorry to hear about Hombre, Foxy, I hope he feels better real soon.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 6, 2016)

Back from the hospital on day three of Hombre's incarceration there.  He is better, but because he is not as improved as he should be, I'm guessing they won't send him home tomorrow as he had hoped.  We've certainly been apart now and then in the past but the house seems unusually empty.  This too shall pass.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 6, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Back from the hospital on day three of Hombre's incarceration there.  He is better, but because he is not as improved as he should be, I'm guessing they won't send him home tomorrow as he had hoped.  We've certainly been apart now and then in the past but the house seems unusually empty.  This too shall pass.



That's good news not great yet, perhaps he has another hidden 2nd infection like my hubby had.
They cleared up the first one but in getting rid of it ,the other came out in the blood tests.
Still in prayers for hubby and you.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 6, 2016)

My new monitor showed up.  I've gone from 22" to 27" and it is going to take some getting used to.    Going to go try some games in a minute.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 6, 2016)

Its 4.20 am and I cant sleep. So I thought I might make some trouble on the Internet. I just tweeted Donald Trump telling him to increase the funding to NASA (that's not political is it?)
Now I am going to tweet the British artist David Hockney  betting him that I know of a self portrait of Hieronymus Bosch.  I have a theory that the tree man in Bosch's 'garden of earthly delights' in the hell panel, is a self portrait.
I bet it is because If I had painted that I would have used my own face. Either that or my fathers.


----------



## Kat (Dec 6, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Back from the hospital on day three of Hombre's incarceration there.  He is better, but because he is not as improved as he should be, I'm guessing they won't send him home tomorrow as he had hoped.  We've certainly been apart now and then in the past but the house seems unusually empty.  This too shall pass.




  Still prayers.


----------



## 007 (Dec 6, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> My new monitor showed up.  I've gone from 22" to 27" and it is going to take some getting used to.    Going to go try some games in a minute.


 I use a 32" Samsung in the house on the ASUS, and a 37" Toshiba in the shop on the HP my son built for me. The Samsung is only a 720p monitor, but the Toshiba is a 1080p. They both double as TV's though on a second HDMI input. When I use my VIAO laptop with the 15.7" display, it seems woefully inadequate...


----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 6, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Meh. I am numb to this shit now. We will survive without them.




Gracie.....sending good thoughts your way.  Been thinking about you.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 6, 2016)

I have only got a mere 19 inch monitor, but I sit close to it so its big enough. I don't play games any more because my computer is not powerful enough to play Doom 4 and later games. That pissed me off because I had it built specially a couple of years ago but its already obsolete.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 6, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Back from the hospital on day three of Hombre's incarceration there.  He is better, but because he is not as improved as he should be, I'm guessing they won't send him home tomorrow as he had hoped.  We've certainly been apart now and then in the past but the house seems unusually empty.  This too shall pass.




Prayers to you and Hombre as well.


----------



## 007 (Dec 6, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> I have only got a mere 19 inch monitor, but I sit close to it so its big enough. I don't play games any more because my computer is not powerful enough to play Doom 4 and later games. That pissed me off because I had it built specially a couple of years ago but its already obsolete.


Have you seen the new 4K X-Boxes, Dajjal? I'm not a gamer but I still think that's got to be pretty cool.

I'm really debating if I should buy a new 4K TV. I see there's some really hot deals around for Christmas.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 6, 2016)

007 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I have only got a mere 19 inch monitor, but I sit close to it so its big enough. I don't play games any more because my computer is not powerful enough to play Doom 4 and later games. That pissed me off because I had it built specially a couple of years ago but its already obsolete.
> ...



I have never known if I should get a console or not as its so different from playing with a computer mouse and keyboard. I have a 32 inch 3D TV which I could play games on if I got an X box but I am not sure if they are better than a playstation.


----------



## 007 (Dec 6, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


I've had both an Xbox and a PlayStation. I played them for awhile but I'll have to admit I wasn't very good at it. It required more practice than I had time to devote to it so I lost interest and sold them. Back in the day my son had an older game console that played all the old Mario games, and they were fun. I was pretty good at that, the karts and such.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 6, 2016)

Well It's now 5.20 AM in Britain, I still can't sleep and I have filled an hour with tweeting on twitter. Another half an hour and the days television starts up at 6 AM. There is a Charles Bronson action film on at six so I will have something to occupy my mind.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 6, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> I have only got a mere 19 inch monitor, but I sit close to it so its big enough. I don't play games any more because my computer is not powerful enough to play Doom 4 and later games. That pissed me off because I had it built specially a couple of years ago but its already obsolete.


I quickly discovered that (for updated gaming) a computer's useful life span is roughly 3 years max to remain on the cutting edge, 6 years if you're not playing the latest and greatest.  After that technology has so outstripped the build that you have to start from the ground up, upgrading is useless and often more expensive as some parts get more expensive due to scarcity.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 7, 2016)

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition,
Kat's mom and her sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
Ringel's Gizmo,
Hombre for wellness,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all others who need to find their way back.

Sunset over Albuquerque tonight:


----------



## 007 (Dec 7, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Well It's now 5.20 AM in Britain, I still can't sleep and I have filled an hour with tweeting on twitter. Another half an hour and the days television starts up at 6 AM. There is a Charles Bronson action film on at six so I will have something to occupy my mind.


"THEN CAME BRONSON?" I used to watch that show all the time.

Your TV programming isn't on all night?


----------



## Gracie (Dec 7, 2016)

Finally heard back from the guy in Benson az that has the apt we were speaking to....and are still waiting for the application to arrive to fill out. In the meantime, we have a date set to meet the folks in Bakersfield that want us to rent their room and housesit. Monday, we head east...back to whence we were originally from 30 years ago, look at the room, visit the folks and see if we all mesh, then home again the same day since it is only a 2.5 hour drive each way. The low income place I wanted some miles west of Bakersfield...well...that is what we preferred but it looks like we have to wait until she hears from her boss about karma because karma weighs more than 20 lbs. So that one might not work out. Bummer. But now we have three options....Bakersfield and pay rent and housesit, Benson az, or live in the cars and stay here. MrG is going to sell his truck and vet a van like mine...more room for him and I get my van back. Decisions decisions.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Dec 7, 2016)

I just did a quick Google search on van/RV/tent heaters. MrG will need one cux he gets cold easier due to his blood thinner meds. I'm always sweating. We need two cars if we decide to stay here and stay homeless. He will stay warm, I can crack my windows in mine without him bitchinh about being cold.

There ARE safe van heaters! Who woulda thunk?

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## 007 (Dec 7, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Finally heard back from the guy in Benson az that has the apt we were speaking to....and are still waiting for the application to arrive to fill out. In the meantime, we have a date set to meet the folks in Bakersfield that want us to rent their room and housesit. Monday, we head east...back to whence we were originally from 30 years ago, look at the room, visit the folks and see if we all mesh, then home again the same day since it is only a 2.5 hour drive each way. The low income place I wanted some miles west of Bakersfield...well...that is what we preferred but it looks like we have to wait until she hears from her boss about karma because karma weighs more than 20 lbs. So that one might not work out. Bummer. But now we have three options....Bakersfield and pay rent and housesit, Benson az, or live in the cars and stay here. MrG is going to sell his truck and vet a van like mine...more room for him and I get my van back. Decisions decisions.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


Ya know something Gracie... I have a nice little home sitting on a little over an acre of land with a big two story, 3 bay shop. If I was to buy this in Reno where I was at before here, this place would easily be $275,000.00+, but I paid $79,500. That's Wisconsin. Maybe getting away from California might be an option for you. It's a lot cheaper, A LOT, to live in other parts of the country.

Just a thought...


----------



## Gracie (Dec 7, 2016)

See, the reason I want to stick to this county is because I have full coverage...meds, docs, ER, and my meds are paid too. Leaving this county...or the state..I have to start all over again. And MrG will lose the 134 bucks that medi-cal pays for him on his SS. Plus, the monetary benefits we would lose in other assistance we get. Leave this county...all that goes out the window..which makes us more poor financially than we already are. But living in this county is high in rent, too. See our dilemma now? Always a catch 22 thing going on. If only we could find a room to rent here, we could survive. Barely, but still do it. Problem is...nobody will rent to two old fogies and an old dog. Even with superb references, good credit. Dump the spouse, dump the dog...no problem. But I ain't dumping them and they aren't dumping me...hence the irritation I exhibit from time to time. 

Therefore on to plan jkl....and when those pan out plans mno. And on and on until something finally breaks and we get a place. If ever. Still...I have the van. Things could be worse if I didn't have that.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Dec 7, 2016)

Found this on Pinterest just now. Guess who I thought of? 
http://pin.it/UkGxqp4

Yep. GW!

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## 007 (Dec 7, 2016)

Gracie said:


> See, the reason I want to stick to this county is because I have full coverage...meds, docs, ER, and my meds are paid too. Leaving this county...or the state..I have to start all over again. And MrG will lose the 134 bucks that medi-cal pays for him on his SS. Plus, the monetary benefits we would lose in other assistance we get. Leave this county...all that goes out the window..which makes us more poor financially than we already are. But living in this county is high in rent, too. See our dilemma now? Always a catch 22 thing going on. If only we could find a room to rent here, we could survive. Barely, but still do it. Problem is...nobody will rent to two old fogies and an old dog. Even with superb references, good credit. Dump the spouse, dump the dog...no problem. But I ain't dumping them and they aren't dumping me...hence the irritation I exhibit from time to time.
> 
> Therefore on to plan jkl....and when those pan out plans mno. And on and on until something finally breaks and we get a place. If ever. Still...I have the van. Things could be worse if I didn't have that.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


Wisconsin has a thing called Badgercare, and it covers medical for anyone that has an income below a certain point, or none at all, and we have subsidized housing where you pay a small percentage of your income, whatever your income may be, I think it's 17%. You could probably both get SS up here too if you're old enough, and you could live warm and dry on that and not go hungry and have a little cash left over to do something for fun.

I'm just throwing ideas out there... Cal isn't the only place that has assistance for people.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 7, 2016)

I guess I shouldn't have posted that goat. Fucked up my phone and it won't quit loading


Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Dec 7, 2016)

If I were younger and saved up more, 007, I would have done that. Being married to a mule head didn't help. I told him years ago I needed help in adding to our savings for our retirement. He woulndt listen, and now most of it is gone.


Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## 007 (Dec 7, 2016)

Gracie said:


> If I were younger and saved up more, 007, I would have done that. Being married to a mule head didn't help. I told him years ago I needed help in adding to our savings for our retirement. He woulndt listen, and now most of it is gone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


Bummer, Gracie. I sure hope you guys can find a place to reside and be safe.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 7, 2016)

007 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > See, the reason I want to stick to this county is because I have full coverage...meds, docs, ER, and my meds are paid too. Leaving this county...or the state..I have to start all over again. And MrG will lose the 134 bucks that medi-cal pays for him on his SS. Plus, the monetary benefits we would lose in other assistance we get. Leave this county...all that goes out the window..which makes us more poor financially than we already are. But living in this county is high in rent, too. See our dilemma now? Always a catch 22 thing going on. If only we could find a room to rent here, we could survive. Barely, but still do it. Problem is...nobody will rent to two old fogies and an old dog. Even with superb references, good credit. Dump the spouse, dump the dog...no problem. But I ain't dumping them and they aren't dumping me...hence the irritation I exhibit from time to time.
> ...


Wisconsin is very far from us. The little funds we have left would make us flat broke to make such a move. But I do appreciate you advice and assistance. I won't forget it.

I am 64...MrG is 69. We survive on our SS. Here, they charge 30% of our income for housing, so the waiting list we are on will only charge us 450.00 per month for a 1 bedroom. Problem is, boomers are now all retiring and that wait list is extremely long. Plus most states make new residents be residents for one year before they can get benefits.

On top of that, when I turned 62, that was the first time I swallowed my pride and said OK to temp help by accepting food stamps. They made an error on our income and now we have to pay them back 2400.00 due to their mistake that they admitted was on their end but reminded us that we signed a paper that if any mistakes they made would still be our responsibility. We stopped the stamps when I turned 64 and got my SS. That is when they discovered the error. So we pay them 100 per month until it is paid back. Recently they told us to get back on the stamps and they would withhold 50 from our allotment...which means we no longer have to send them the 100 bucks. It is taken out of it every month. Instead of using the stamp card...we just let them take waht they want. Once it is paid, we may or may not use the stamps, but I doubt it. I don't trust them. They may make another mistake. And I loathe handouts although I paid into the system from working all my life.
Anyway..if we leave this county or the state...there goes another 100 bucks per month again.  Plus, medi-cal pays the 134 bucks on MrG's SS they take out of his monthly check. Taxes or whatever it is...we leave, he loses that payment made for him and we are 134 bucks poorer. Add the 100 bucks from what foodstamps they claim they oberpaid...that is 234 bucks less than what we make now. Between the two of us, we only pull in 1200.00 per month. Being property managers doesn't show much when retired. We got free rent and utilities, but had to work outside the job for suppliment income...bit we couldn't work full time either because managing means being at the apts at least 8 hours a day. One of us had to be there.

We just didn't tuck enough away. In short, we were stupid in that.

We do the best we can with what we have left...good credit, integrity, honesty. We are just poor, but not bad people.

I have my whiney moments, because this is a hard lesson. And no extra income from painting furniture with my art like I have been doing for years. I got old. The RA did a number on my hands and I can no longer do intricate design art by holding a brush and our little stash we have left for emergencies...like dental, car repair, dog needing to see the vet, etc...that stash is dwindling quickly. So, we have to really be careful now. Moving to another state, starting all over again being soon 65 and 70 years old, etc..it's just not in the cards.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## 007 (Dec 7, 2016)

Gracie said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Damn... I really hate to hear about good people so down on their luck. It can happen to anyone. My prayers are with you way out there in CAL. I have a cousin in LA, and had a great aunt there too until she passed away, my grandpaw's sister. I sure spent my share of time wandering around out west but I realized it was way too expensive. Money doesn't go very far there.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## esthermoon (Dec 7, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Back from the hospital on day three of Hombre's incarceration there.  He is better, but because he is not as improved as he should be, I'm guessing they won't send him home tomorrow as he had hoped.  We've certainly been apart now and then in the past but the house seems unusually empty.  This too shall pass.


I'm sorry for Hombre 
I hope he can get well as soon as possible


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 7, 2016)

Hopefully your mister will be home soon, Foxy.  Keep us updated.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 7, 2016)

Good morning everybody.  Just finishing up some shredded mini wheats and then off to the hospital and see what the day will bring.  I so want Hombre to come home but if he isn't able to take care of himself--these severe UTIs make the guys very very weak and he has fallen twice now and can't get himself up without help from two people.  If that happened at home, there is no way I could help him.  He needs to be stronger when they release him, so I don't know what to expect now.

Anyhow thank you all so much for your prayers and positive vibes.  They do make a difference.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 7, 2016)

Prayers up for Hombre.  Get well soon, dude!


----------



## peach174 (Dec 7, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Just finishing up some shredded mini wheats and then off to the hospital and see what the day will bring.  I so want Hombre to come home but if he isn't able to take care of himself--these severe UTIs make the guys very very weak and he has fallen twice now and can't get himself up without help from two people.  If that happened at home, there is no way I could help him.  He needs to be stronger when they release him, so I don't know what to expect now.
> 
> Anyhow thank you all so much for your prayers and positive vibes.  They do make a difference.



Yes it really does take it out of them.
He definatly needs to get stronger before he should be released.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 7, 2016)

Well Gracie I really think that there was a reason AZ. didn't work out for you.
You have water in your soul, in your bones and would have been very unhappy in a hot, very dry climate and over a 2 hour drive to any large size body of water.


----------



## 007 (Dec 7, 2016)

Colder'n frozen snot up nort' here in Wisconsin. Not complaining though, after all it is December. Need the driveway to freeze anyway, otherwise the heavy snowblower on the front of the John Deere digs into the gravel.

Got bad acid reflux this morning... tuna fish in olive oil ever give anyone else acid reflux?


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 7, 2016)

007 said:


> Colder'n frozen snot up nort' here in Wisconsin. Not complaining though, after all it is December. Need the driveway to freeze anyway, otherwise the heavy snowblower on the front of the John Deere digs into the gravel.
> 
> Got bad acid reflux this morning... tuna fish in olive oil ever give anyone else acid reflux?



It's never given me reflux issues.....but I would never eat that.  

Some things that trigger reflux problems can be weird, though.  Have you tried tuna without the olive oil, just to try and determine if it's just one or the other causing you problems?


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 7, 2016)

007 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Well It's now 5.20 AM in Britain, I still can't sleep and I have filled an hour with tweeting on twitter. Another half an hour and the days television starts up at 6 AM. There is a Charles Bronson action film on at six so I will have something to occupy my mind.
> ...



Yes there is some TV all night, but the film channels close down for a few hours, and start again at 6 AM. The film I watched was an old Bronson movie called ' machine gun kelly'


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 7, 2016)

I've been wondering about something...  why haven't they given the person who discovered bacon the Nobel Peace Prize?  Think about it.  Given the chance, bacon could unite the world into a sphere of total peace and harmony.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 7, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> I've been wondering about something...  why haven't they given the person who discovered bacon the Nobel Peace Prize?  Think about it.  Given the chance, bacon could unite the world into a sphere of total peace and harmony.



I agree completely BBD.  And I read awhile back that bacon has been given an unfair bad rap and is actually good for us.  Mind you it was just one study but they cited as 'scientific'.   And I just recently read the results of another study that aged cheese increases longevity in mice and therefore presumably humans.  So now they just have to give us the green light on ground beef and bacon cheeseburgers will be classified health food.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 7, 2016)

007 said:


> Colder'n frozen snot up nort' here in Wisconsin. Not complaining though, after all it is December. Need the driveway to freeze anyway, otherwise the heavy snowblower on the front of the John Deere digs into the gravel.
> 
> Got bad acid reflux this morning... tuna fish in olive oil ever give anyone else acid reflux?



The darndest things can trigger it.  I take an OTC omeprazole (Prilosec) every morning and can pretty much eat anything though I don't tolerate extra spicy food since I lost my gallbladder.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 7, 2016)

007 said:


> Colder'n frozen snot up nort' here in Wisconsin. Not complaining though, after all it is December. Need the driveway to freeze anyway, otherwise the heavy snowblower on the front of the John Deere digs into the gravel.
> 
> Got bad acid reflux this morning... tuna fish in olive oil ever give anyone else acid reflux?


Yes. And no. I eat tuna, but not a lot of it. Half a sandwich which takes half a small can, packed in oil. Tuna packed in water is too dry...and gross. But like I said...I dont eat a lot of it because sometimes I get the reflux, sometimes not.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 7, 2016)

I love bacon. Its the fat I have trouble with.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 7, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



When we first got television, almost all channels went off at midnight and came on around 7 a.m.   They all signed off with the National Anthem and usually military planes zooming throught he sky to some kind of inspirational poetry.  But that was long ago. 

There was one presumably true story in Kansas where two I think mayoral candidates were each given an hours time to address the public--they drew straws to see who got the 10 pm hour and who got the 11 pm hour.

The guy at 10 pm filled the last 10 minutes of his presentation with the national anthem, planes zooming through the air, inspirational poetry etc.  Most of the TV audience thought the station was going off the air and turned off their sets so the 11 pm guy had almost nobody.  Not sure how that was resolved.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 7, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I love bacon. Its the fat I have trouble with.



If you don't hate it too much, try turkey bacon.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 7, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I love bacon. Its the fat I have trouble with.
> ...



I actually like a good turkey bacon but boy it is sure temperamental to cook.  Undercooked and it doesn't taste right and just a few seconds overcooked and you have turkey bacon powder.


----------



## Dalia (Dec 7, 2016)

Good evening to all, I find this year beautiful decorations for Christmas to put at the foot of my Christmas tre


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 7, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Good evening to all, I find this year beautiful decorations for Christmas to put at the foot of my Christmas tre
> 
> 
> View attachment 101125 View attachment 101126 View attachment 101127



Those are very beautiful, Dalia.  I really like the castle.


----------



## Dalia (Dec 7, 2016)

Thank you Foxfyre...this year i did my christmas tree color Red and Gold and some white for décoration Church, castle, flower shop, Santa clause home, Hot Drink Shop, etc.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 7, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I love bacon. Its the fat I have trouble with.
> ...



How do you get the turkey to eat bacon?


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 7, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Just put it in front of the turkey.  Everybody loves bacon!


----------



## Gracie (Dec 7, 2016)

I like turkey bacon too. Either/or.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 7, 2016)

Speaking of food, the goulash is almost done.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 7, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Speaking of food, the goulash is almost done.


It's done...... and it's good.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 7, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Speaking of food, the goulash is almost done.





I had some for lunch today.  Are you missing some?


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 7, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of food, the goulash is almost done.
> ...


So that's what happened to some of the raw ingredients......  Damn cats!!!


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 7, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



<burp>


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 7, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Found this on Pinterest just now. Guess who I thought of?
> http://pin.it/UkGxqp4
> 
> Yep. GW!
> ...


That and some of the other articles featured...I love goat videos and might share at work tonight, Than You, Gracie!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 7, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Good evening to all, I find this year beautiful decorations for Christmas to put at the foot of my Christmas tre
> 
> 
> View attachment 101125 View attachment 101126 View attachment 101127


Are any of those David Winter?  I used to collect them when I lived in Europe but have no local source.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 7, 2016)

Funny, the mention of cats and dinner... I made two meat loaves for my partner and encased them in alu-foil thinking that would deter my marauding cat, Sherman.  Little shit ate his way through three layers of foil and a quarter of a meat loaf!


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 7, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening to all, I find this year beautiful decorations for Christmas to put at the foot of my Christmas tre
> ...


If you're interested in David Winter I have a few for sale, they've been in storage so long I've forgotten which ones I own.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 7, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Funny, the mention of cats and dinner... I made two meat loaves for my partner and encased them in alu-foil thinking that would deter my marauding cat, Sherman.  Little shit ate his way through three layers of foil and a quarter of a meat loaf!



Why not stick them in the fridge where the cat can't get to them?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 7, 2016)

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition,
Kat's mom and her sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
Ringel's Gizmo,
Hombre for wellness,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all others who need to find their way back.

Sunset over Great Britain


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of food, the goulash is almost done.
> ...



What is in goulash anyway?


----------



## peach174 (Dec 8, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Funny, the mention of cats and dinner... I made two meat loaves for my partner and encased them in alu-foil thinking that would deter my marauding cat, Sherman.  Little shit ate his way through three layers of foil and a quarter of a meat loaf!




Sounds like something my Rusterford would have done too.!


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Why not stick them in the fridge where the cat can't get to them?



Oreely?


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Tomato, hamburger, macaroni, onion, celery and small bits of Ringel's fingers.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


It depends, I made hamburger goulash as opposed to Hungarian goulash but I did add the paprika which most hamburger goulash recipes omit.
Mine is simple, 
2 lbs cooked hamburger
2 onions 
3 cloves garlic
1 30oz can tomato sauce
1 30oz can diced or stewed tomatoes
3 Tbsp soy sauce
3 Tbsp Hungarian paprika
(real Hungarian paprika is the best)
1 - 3 tsps salt (more or less depending on taste)
1 tsp black pepper
2 cups elbow macaroni

Cook the hamburger, drain off excess grease (save grease for Save, cats like that kind of stuff),
add onions and garlic saute till onions are translucent.
While hamburger is cooking pour tomato sauce/tomatoes into a large stock pot, add all ingredients except the macaroni and cook on low for one hour stirring occasionally.
Finally stir in the uncooked macaroni, cover and cook on low for 25 minutes or until macaroni is done.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Sounds really good sans the pieces of your fingers.   

I think paprika is great with hamburger.  I always put it in my shepherd's pie.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Pieces of fingers add a special flavor to the dish but the flavor depends on where those fingers have been........


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Do we want to know where the fingers have been?


----------



## peach174 (Dec 8, 2016)

Well I got most of my Christmas stuff done.
The tree and inside decorations are all done.
All of the Christmas cards done and mailed out.
All of the presents are wraped and under the tree.
One Chistmas gift delivered to one neighbor friend.
I have one present to deliver to a friend in town and one left yet to give to another neighbor, then I'm all set, till Christmas dinner.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


 

*No!!*


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 8, 2016)

Good morning all.  I was hurrying around getting ready to head up to the hospital when Hombre called and said he could get sprung today so hold off coming until he gets the verdict.  I have mixed emotions.  One part of me knows he wants out of there so badly and it is lonely at home without him.  But I also want them to be darn sure the infection is under control and won't come back before they release him.  So on stand by waiting to see.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 8, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I used the brown rice pasta as opposed to the standard durum wheat elbows.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 8, 2016)

Just carried 5 packages to the Post Office to be mailed to some of Mrs. BBD's girlfriends.  Two went to Arlington, Va, one went to Garland, Tx, one to Kadoka, SD and one to Charleston, Sc.  Cost me $79.00 to mail those packages!  I guess it's cheaper to mail them rather than to drive there to deliver them.  Could have sent them by UPS or maybe FedEx but there is no drop-off nearby.  Closest drop-off is 12 miles.  Ho, Ho, Ho.  Tis the season.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 8, 2016)

Beautiful morning in Albuquerque.  27 degrees at a quarter past 10 but supposed to edge up maybe past 40 today.  We missed out on the extreme cold some of you in the midwest got.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Beautiful morning in Albuquerque.  27 degrees at a quarter past 10 but supposed to edge up maybe past 40 today.  We missed out on the extreme cold some of you in the midwest got.



That is what we are supposed to have this weekend, I think.  So far anyways.  Who knows in New England though?  

*“If you don't like the weather in New England now, just wait a few minutes.”*

― Mark Twain


----------



## peach174 (Dec 8, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  I was hurrying around getting ready to head up to the hospital when Hombre called and said he could get sprung today so hold off coming until he gets the verdict.  I have mixed emotions.  One part of me knows he wants out of there so badly and it is lonely at home without him.  But I also want them to be darn sure the infection is under control and won't come back before they release him.  So on stand by waiting to see.



Have they taken a second blood test after the meds,to check for sure on it?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 8, 2016)

It's 15 here in northwestern Illinois with an occasional snow flurry in the air.  Supposed to snow tomorrow and Sunday. How many days until Spring?


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 8, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> It depends, I made hamburger goulash as opposed to Hungarian goulash but I did add the paprika which most hamburger goulash recipes omit.
> Mine is simple,
> 2 lbs cooked hamburger
> 2 onions
> ...



You omitted leave a single serving out for cat.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 8, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Just carried 5 packages to the Post Office to be mailed to some of Mrs. BBD's girlfriends.  Two went to Arlington, Va, one went to Garland, Tx, one to Kadoka, SD and one to Charleston, Sc.  Cost me $79.00 to mail those packages!  I guess it's cheaper to mail them rather than to drive there to deliver them.  Could have sent them by UPS or maybe FedEx but there is no drop-off nearby.  Closest drop-off is 12 miles.  Ho, Ho, Ho.  Tis the season.



It's just as expensive to mail fed ex and UPS though.  Often costs more to ship stuff than it cost in the first place.  We have resorted to ordering everything from Amazon who will gift wrap the gifts for us, put whatever message we want on the gift card, and ship the present directly to the recipient.  Because we have Amazon Prime, we don't pay for the shipping above and beyond what the annual membership is.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 8, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> It's 15 here in northwestern Illinois with an occasional snow flurry in the air.  Supposed to snow tomorrow and Sunday. How many days until Spring?



I think we have to wait until after New Years to start the count down to spring.  But Christmas and New Years isn't all that far away.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 8, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > It depends, I made hamburger goulash as opposed to Hungarian goulash but I did add the paprika which most hamburger goulash recipes omit.
> ...


I did put the hamburger grease aside.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 8, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all.  I was hurrying around getting ready to head up to the hospital when Hombre called and said he could get sprung today so hold off coming until he gets the verdict.  I have mixed emotions.  One part of me knows he wants out of there so badly and it is lonely at home without him.  But I also want them to be darn sure the infection is under control and won't come back before they release him.  So on stand by waiting to see.
> ...



They have been doing blood tests daily and we were still waiting on a blood culture that took a long time to percolate or whatever they do.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 8, 2016)

It was 35 at 4 AM and currently 53. We should see 55 and a low of 29 by dawn. Winter should be over by Sunday though when the prognosticators are calling for 72/59.
It's been a good week! One of out competitors sold his bar about 4 miles down the road. The buyers are a former (female) bar manager of the place who had left to start a sea food place that lasted 3 months and a very strange man with, let's say dependency issues not related to alcohol. The first partner is a great bartender and knows how to run a bar. Unfortunately, she doesn't know how to leave one. The under/over line right now is 3 months before they close. I don't wish that for anyone, but I could use more butts on my brand new, very expensive bar stools.
Their bartender who attracts the largest crowd grew tired of both after 4 days and walked out. We are going to pick her up at Doc's and add an early shift. Starting probably the first of the year, we will be opening the doors at 9 AM with a coffee bar and cold sandwiches. If it works out, we will bite the bullet and equip the kitchen for hot food. (big investment on a leased building)
Even the poker gods have been kind. After a month long dry spell, I have finished in the money the last 3 tournaments. One was a bit better than break even but the last 2 finishes have been actually worth the time. I'm about $500 good for the 3 games.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 8, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> I did put the hamburger grease aside.......



You want to go there?  I can add a few cat hairs...


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 8, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I did put the hamburger grease aside.......
> ...


You're too late.......  With three cats and one Kat the hair is pervasive.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 8, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



It is not the hair, but where its been....or so I was told.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 8, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> It was 35 at 4 AM and currently 53. We should see 55 and a low of 29 by dawn. Winter should be over by Sunday though when the prognosticators are calling for 72/59.
> It's been a good week! One of out competitors sold his bar about 4 miles down the road. The buyers are a former (female) bar manager of the place who had left to start a sea food place that lasted 3 months and a very strange man with, let's say dependency issues not related to alcohol. The first partner is a great bartender and knows how to run a bar. Unfortunately, she doesn't know how to leave one. The under/over line right now is 3 months before they close. I don't wish that for anyone, but I could use more butts on my brand new, very expensive bar stools.
> Their bartender who attracts the largest crowd grew tired of both after 4 days and walked out. We are going to pick her up at Doc's and add an early shift. Starting probably the first of the year, we will be opening the doors at 9 AM with a coffee bar and cold sandwiches. If it works out, we will bite the bullet and equip the kitchen for hot food. (big investment on a leased building)
> Even the poker gods have been kind. After a month long dry spell, I have finished in the money the last 3 tournaments. One was a bit better than break even but the last 2 finishes have been actually worth the time. I'm about $500 good for the 3 games.



Sounds great Ernie, but do you want to go the full restaurant route?  More headaches there than I would want to take on.  You don't have to have a fire suppression system for cold cuts and chips, and as long as you have a proper cooler, health inspections are a lot more simple and easier to pass.  At least that is the case In New Mexico and Texas.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 8, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Gizmo's a long hair with a very bushy tail that collects everything.  Just last week I found the neighbor's gas grill and lawn furniture hidden in there.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Funny, the mention of cats and dinner... I made two meat loaves for my partner and encased them in alu-foil thinking that would deter my marauding cat, Sherman.  Little shit ate his way through three layers of foil and a quarter of a meat loaf!
> ...


No room there and the partner would forget to take the goodies if I didn't put them next to the door.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 8, 2016)

Ringel and save in the house!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



A big pot with a heavy lid maybe?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



A cooler would be a good idea.  Just set the cooler near the door.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Wouldn't that piss off the cat if I put him in a pot?


----------



## peach174 (Dec 8, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...




Only if you wanted to be in a bunch of bandaids.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 8, 2016)

Say gallantwarrior
Do you have advise as to how to control a spoild pet billygoat that I'm stuck with taking care of for a few days till something can be done with the pet goats?
All I'm doing just makes him angrier. I would like to strangle him but he aint my goat. 

It's a long story but I told her when she got them not to make them pets.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 8, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Wouldn't that piss off the cat if I put him in a pot?



Depends....






Pass the Tostios please.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 8, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Just carried 5 packages to the Post Office to be mailed to some of Mrs. BBD's girlfriends.  Two went to Arlington, Va, one went to Garland, Tx, one to Kadoka, SD and one to Charleston, Sc.  Cost me $79.00 to mail those packages!  I guess it's cheaper to mail them rather than to drive there to deliver them.  Could have sent them by UPS or maybe FedEx but there is no drop-off nearby.  Closest drop-off is 12 miles.  Ho, Ho, Ho.  Tis the season.
> ...



Toys R Us did the same kind of thing for me this year.  I sent a big teddy bear as a gift and they put a message on it for me and didn't charge any shipping, even though it was only a $20 toy.  That lack of shipping cost may have been a Black Friday or Cyber Monday thing (I forget exactly when I paid for it).


----------



## Gracie (Dec 8, 2016)

Update:

Yet another wall with an idiot behind it. This woman, who manages a property in the valley, has been chatting with me for a week now. She knew from day one that Karma weighs 64 lbs...which is not much for a yellow lab. Anyway, she kept saying "no problem" and "no weight limit". So we go through the rigamarole, chat more, she sends the application I have to pay a local business to print out for me since I don't have a printer, we fill it out and I am preparing to send it back to her but call her first since I have to pay to scan and send it back because she is in such a hurry for us to get all this done cuz she has two units available and wants to get us in there. So I call her to ask a question about the application questions cuz she said it has to be JUST RIGHT or she would have to send it back for any corrections or something I may have left out or didn't see.....and I ask again "are you SURE it is ok for Karma, because on the application, it says no pets" and she says "let me call my boss to make double sure" and I said fine. 5 minutes later she calls and says karma cannot weigh more than 40 lbs...perhaps I could put her on a diet?

And I lost it. Put her on a DIET? STARVE her so I can get in to her hovels? I reamed her a new one because she cost me money, got my hopes up and then told me to starve my dog.

So....another fail.

What else is new?


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 8, 2016)

Scales CAN be reset...<wink>  <wink> <nod>  <nod>


----------



## peach174 (Dec 8, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Update:
> 
> Yet another wall with an idiot behind it. This woman, who manages a property in the valley, has been chatting with me for a week now. She knew from day one that Karma weighs 64 lbs...which is not much for a yellow lab. Anyway, she kept saying "no problem" and "no weight limit". So we go through the rigamarole, chat more, she sends the application I have to pay a local business to print out for me since I don't have a printer, we fill it out and I am preparing to send it back to her but call her first since I have to pay to scan and send it back because she is in such a hurry for us to get all this done cuz she has two units available and wants to get us in there. So I call her to ask a question about the application questions cuz she said it has to be JUST RIGHT or she would have to send it back for any corrections or something I may have left out or didn't see.....and I ask again "are you SURE it is ok for Karma, because on the application, it says no pets" and she says "let me call my boss to make double sure" and I said fine. 5 minutes later she calls and says karma cannot weigh more than 40 lbs...perhaps I could put her on a diet?
> 
> ...




She should have known about the limts on pets to begin with.


----------



## Dalia (Dec 8, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening to all, I find this year beautiful decorations for Christmas to put at the foot of my Christmas tre
> ...


Bonsoir, they comes from Germany


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 8, 2016)

I admire and understand folks who dearly love their pets.  Willingness to make personal sacrifices for them is not uncommon nor a bad choice.  At the risk of sounding heartless, Gracie and Mr. G's health and well being are far more important in the current situation.  Finding a truly loving person to care for Karma, until things improve for you two, seems like the best option.  I think our pets want the best for us too.  Still hoping you all can stay together, but I am increasingly scared over a bad outcome.

Love always,

save

Please God, let me be wrong.


----------



## Dalia (Dec 8, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


Good evening, I wanted to send to my wonderful mother who collects small birds on branches ...




 here I am disappointed because I did not find the perfect birds in store and by the internet it is too long to send she would not have it for Christmas.


----------



## Kat (Dec 8, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Update:
> 
> Yet another wall with an idiot behind it. This woman, who manages a property in the valley, has been chatting with me for a week now. She knew from day one that Karma weighs 64 lbs...which is not much for a yellow lab. Anyway, she kept saying "no problem" and "no weight limit". So we go through the rigamarole, chat more, she sends the application I have to pay a local business to print out for me since I don't have a printer, we fill it out and I am preparing to send it back to her but call her first since I have to pay to scan and send it back because she is in such a hurry for us to get all this done cuz she has two units available and wants to get us in there. So I call her to ask a question about the application questions cuz she said it has to be JUST RIGHT or she would have to send it back for any corrections or something I may have left out or didn't see.....and I ask again "are you SURE it is ok for Karma, because on the application, it says no pets" and she says "let me call my boss to make double sure" and I said fine. 5 minutes later she calls and says karma cannot weigh more than 40 lbs...perhaps I could put her on a diet?
> 
> ...




Sigh. That is so disgusting. Seems that unless it is them, people do not care what happens to others anymore. I am sorry Gracie. This so totally sucks.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 8, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > It was 35 at 4 AM and currently 53. We should see 55 and a low of 29 by dawn. Winter should be over by Sunday though when the prognosticators are calling for 72/59.
> ...


Mostly just bar food, burgers, maybe steaks once a week... Fries, you know, typical Alabama FRIED food.
We had a meeting with staff today and tossed around some ideas. The plan is evolving. We have 2 years left on the lease and have not decided if we stay or find a new building. A hood with fire suppression becomes part of the building according to the lease and might be as much as 10 grand just for that. Lots more to hash out, but we'll be serving sandwiches starting at 9 AN by the end of the year.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 8, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> I admire and understand folks who dearly love their pets.  Willingness to make personal sacrifices for them is not uncommon nor a bad choice.  At the risk of sounding heartless, Gracie and Mr. G's health and well being are far more important in the current situation.  Finding a truly loving person to care for Karma, until things improve for you two, seems like the best option.  I think our pets want the best for us too.  Still hoping you all can stay together, but I am increasingly scared over a bad outcome.
> 
> Love always,
> 
> ...


No. I will not give up karma. I'd did for her. And I might come to that.

I did everything right..or tried to. I have never stolen, never maimef or killed, bent over backwards to anyone that needed help, never conned anyone, and a multitude of things I could add but it means naught. My dog is the child I always wanted. She is loyal, depends on me, loves me even with my personal flaws and would never abandon me over money or material things or even a roof. I will be damned if I did it to her...and I refuse to. Period.

We have reached the end, in my opinion. So we all go together. No separation. We stick together to the very end.

After this trip on Monday to check out the house sitting/room rent gig...if that falls thru too...then we are done. 

But we will all be together as it should be.

Nobody wants us. I understand now. No more searching.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Kat (Dec 8, 2016)

Gracie said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I admire and understand folks who dearly love their pets.  Willingness to make personal sacrifices for them is not uncommon nor a bad choice.  At the risk of sounding heartless, Gracie and Mr. G's health and well being are far more important in the current situation.  Finding a truly loving person to care for Karma, until things improve for you two, seems like the best option.  I think our pets want the best for us too.  Still hoping you all can stay together, but I am increasingly scared over a bad outcome.
> ...


----------



## peach174 (Dec 8, 2016)

Gracie said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I admire and understand folks who dearly love their pets.  Willingness to make personal sacrifices for them is not uncommon nor a bad choice.  At the risk of sounding heartless, Gracie and Mr. G's health and well being are far more important in the current situation.  Finding a truly loving person to care for Karma, until things improve for you two, seems like the best option.  I think our pets want the best for us too.  Still hoping you all can stay together, but I am increasingly scared over a bad outcome.
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 8, 2016)

Kat said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Ditto that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 8, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



And ditto that.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 8, 2016)

How are you and Hombre doing girlfriend?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 8, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Say gallantwarrior
> Do you have advise as to how to control a spoild pet billygoat that I'm stuck with taking care of for a few days till something can be done with the pet goats?
> All I'm doing just makes him angrier. I would like to strangle him but he aint my goat.
> 
> It's a long story but I told her when she got them not to make them pets.


Only recommendation I can make that doesn't involve gravy and potatoes is: put him in a solid fence, toss food over the fence and pour water through the fence into the bucket, and wait anxiously until his "mom" gets back.  They're smart and once they figure out what works, they won't stop using that technique.  Or, you could by a cattle prod.  Amazing how respectful they are of electricity.
Does he have a "buddy"?  Having another goat might calm him a bit.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 8, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Wouldn't that piss off the cat if I put him in a pot?
> ...


Plug that sucker in and turn it on...oh, wait, cat would just think a nice, toasty sleepy place...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 8, 2016)

Dalia said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


Actually, they originate in UK, but I lived in Germany when I collected the dozen, or so, that I have.  Ringle, mine have been in storage since 2004, so I'd have to open a bunch of boxes and see what I have.  I used to have an inventory, but my software no longer supports the program I used to catalog them.  I also have some nice Lladro porcelains, too.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 8, 2016)

Gracie said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I admire and understand folks who dearly love their pets.  Willingness to make personal sacrifices for them is not uncommon nor a bad choice.  At the risk of sounding heartless, Gracie and Mr. G's health and well being are far more important in the current situation.  Finding a truly loving person to care for Karma, until things improve for you two, seems like the best option.  I think our pets want the best for us too.  Still hoping you all can stay together, but I am increasingly scared over a bad outcome.
> ...


I want you!  Gosh, it hurts so much, what you guys are going through.  I know many "single" couples whose pets are far better cared for and better behaved than others' children, and yet landlords would exclude four-legged fur-fam because they can.  If it were possible, I'd let you all stay in my place until something better came available before I'd house most people I know who have children.
Don't give up yet, Gracie!  Please.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 8, 2016)

How's Hombre, Foxy?  Did he get out today?


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 8, 2016)

Gracie said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I admire and understand folks who dearly love their pets.  Willingness to make personal sacrifices for them is not uncommon nor a bad choice.  At the risk of sounding heartless, Gracie and Mr. G's health and well being are far more important in the current situation.  Finding a truly loving person to care for Karma, until things improve for you two, seems like the best option.  I think our pets want the best for us too.  Still hoping you all can stay together, but I am increasingly scared over a bad outcome.
> ...



I did not say give her up.  I said leave her for a time with a loving and caring person until things are more stable.  I have no doubt after you find a place things will fall into place quickly.  Sorry to have upset you.  You really are very important.

On that note it appears I have over stayed my CS welcome.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 8, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


You could never overstay your welcome Save.  But if Gracie can't find anyone who would extend help to humans in need, why would they help a dog?  To kennel Karma would be expensive financially and emotionally.
Stay.  Gracie and her family need all of us to be here for them.  Save, you are also an important spoke in the CS wheel.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 8, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



^^ This.

You certainly have not overstayed your welcome, save.  You just had a miscommunication.  You were offering advice for someone going through a hard time, trying to be helpful.  There is nothing wrong with that, even if it is advice she can't take.


----------



## 007 (Dec 8, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Colder'n frozen snot up nort' here in Wisconsin. Not complaining though, after all it is December. Need the driveway to freeze anyway, otherwise the heavy snowblower on the front of the John Deere digs into the gravel.
> ...


Could be... ya know I always used to buy the tuna in water, but then you hear that olive oil is good for you so I was trying to make a healthy choice buying in that. Might go back to water and see if still does.


----------



## 007 (Dec 8, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Glad you mentioned that, Foxy. Lord knows I've eyed up the turkey bacon many times in the store and thought about buying it, now I'll pass for sure.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 8, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Say gallantwarrior
> ...




Thanks gallant.
Would a human stun gun kill it, if I bought one from walmart?

It's a male goat with big horns and 2 female goats.
The idiot woman thought she could make pets out of them and get milk to sell.
She also had a pitbull not trained in anyway what -so- ever and a 7 year old kid also undisciplined.
She let him go to school on the bus yesterday and then drove herself to Tucson and checked herself into a mental facality.
Child protective service came and got her 7 year old son, right away.
Her husband is a trucker and is far away on the road.
He will be back in a few days and will have to deal with all of this. I feel so sorry for him.

I'm a friend with her Mother and Lil took the chickens and ducks, the dog went to one of her grandsons.
I'm helping to hold the billy while Lil gets them water and food. She 76 years old. The daughter is a neighbor here.
I'm grabbing him in a stronghold with his horns. Of course it's not working to well.
This male goat is spoiled and of course agressive because of the 2 females, and maybe half crazed from whatever that 7 year old might have done to him.
I was hoping for stunning, not sure but feed store might have cattle prods. Thanks.

It sounds like something from the old show Payton Place, huh?  
God never  dull moment in this little suburb of ours.


----------



## 007 (Dec 8, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Funny, the mention of cats and dinner... I made two meat loaves for my partner and encased them in alu-foil thinking that would deter my marauding cat, Sherman.  Little shit ate his way through three layers of foil and a quarter of a meat loaf!


Oh yeah, cats are intelligent, industrious little critters. If they want something bad enough they'll get to it... 

I love cats.


----------



## 007 (Dec 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Doctored up chili with noodles in it.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 8, 2016)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



If you have reflux problems, fat can be a trigger.  Be careful with the pork bacon.  I certainly enjoy bacon, but I mostly avoid it because all that fat can start up my reflux issues pretty quickly.


----------



## 007 (Dec 8, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Or toes... makes everything taste great... 

Champagne Seasoned With an Amputated Toe


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 8, 2016)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Funny, the mention of cats and dinner... I made two meat loaves for my partner and encased them in alu-foil thinking that would deter my marauding cat, Sherman.  Little shit ate his way through three layers of foil and a quarter of a meat loaf!
> ...



I'm a fan of cats, but I've come to the decision that what I always took for cat arrogance is actually just cat stupidity.  It's not that they do things they shouldn't because they don't care, it's because they aren't bright enough to know better.


----------



## 007 (Dec 8, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> It's 15 here in northwestern Illinois with an occasional snow flurry in the air.  Supposed to snow tomorrow and Sunday. How many days until Spring?


Not sure, but there's 12 days left to the shortest day of the year... then LONGER DAYS... YIPEEEE..!!


----------



## peach174 (Dec 8, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...




You have never met a main coon, their smart and they get even.


----------



## 007 (Dec 8, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> It was 35 at 4 AM and currently 53. We should see 55 and a low of 29 by dawn. Winter should be over by Sunday though when the prognosticators are calling for 72/59.
> It's been a good week! One of out competitors sold his bar about 4 miles down the road. The buyers are a former (female) bar manager of the place who had left to start a sea food place that lasted 3 months and a very strange man with, let's say dependency issues not related to alcohol. The first partner is a great bartender and knows how to run a bar. Unfortunately, she doesn't know how to leave one. The under/over line right now is 3 months before they close. I don't wish that for anyone, but I could use more butts on my brand new, very expensive bar stools.
> Their bartender who attracts the largest crowd grew tired of both after 4 days and walked out. We are going to pick her up at Doc's and add an early shift. Starting probably the first of the year, we will be opening the doors at 9 AM with a coffee bar and cold sandwiches. If it works out, we will bite the bullet and equip the kitchen for hot food. (big investment on a leased building)
> Even the poker gods have been kind. After a month long dry spell, I have finished in the money the last 3 tournaments. One was a bit better than break even but the last 2 finishes have been actually worth the time. I'm about $500 good for the 3 games.


Nice looking female barkeeps bring in the clientele... just my experience.


----------



## 007 (Dec 8, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I call my little black and white cat "the thinker," because she'll sit at my feet and listen to me talk to her on and on, and she rolls her eyes around the room like, "I have no idea what he's saying but I'll sit here and listen to him to be polite,"....


----------



## 007 (Dec 8, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


No, I don't think there's anyone in the CS that has caused more ruffles than I have Save, and I admit I brought it on myself, I can be like a bull in a China shop, but you said nothing wrong, bro. Hang in there.


----------



## 007 (Dec 8, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


As with anyone I guess, I love the bacon, but I rarely eat it. If there's anything that makes a bigger grease splattered mess out of the stove than bacon, I'm unaware of it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 8, 2016)

peach174 said:


> How are you and Hombre doing girlfriend?



I brought him home a little while ago.  He's weak and wobbly and a bit on the grumpy side because he is weak and wobbly, but he's glad to be home.  And while it's a bit stressful for me, it's less stressful than making lots of hospital runs to the hospital down town.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 8, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I agree with others. You are an important part of us as is Gracie and you couldn't overstay your welcome.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 8, 2016)

007 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Get you one of those microwave bacon cookers--they're cheap.  Put two paper towels under the bacon and one over it--thick bacon about 1 minute per slice--thin bacon a bit less--bacon is cooked perfectly with no splatters and clean up is a matter of throwing away the paper towels.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 8, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> How's Hombre, Foxy?  Did he get out today?



Yes he did.  He's a pretty easy going soul--he's only grumpy with me if he's stressed or hungry or feels bad  --I really wanted him to stay another night but I think he might have strangled somebody.  So he's home.  I'll get to play nurse for a few days.


----------



## 007 (Dec 8, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I have never tried that but that sounds awesome, thank you, Foxy.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2016)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I don't like it because it's way too thin.  I've spoiled myself with thick cut bacon.  Eating turkey bacon is like chewing on shards of glass.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 8, 2016)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Mine looks something like this:





And I think you can get them for $6 bucks maybe.  But do use the paper towels for easy cleanup.  I think mine is closed on both ends too so that the bacon grease is contained in the cooker if you don't use the paper towels.


----------



## 007 (Dec 8, 2016)

Well believe it or not CS, but the ole 007 has got him a kinda girlfriend. First one in probably ten years. Funny how I've known this girl for over 25 years. Dated her sister. Ironic to find out she liked me back then too. We're hittin' it off pretty good right now, taking it one day at a time. Could be good, we sure have a lot in common and she's a seriously good lookin' gal.

Now don't get any ideas... there's no wedding plans just yet...


----------



## 007 (Dec 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I've just always figured it wouldn't taste like "bacon."


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



You and Hombre would get along.  He loves the thick bacon and I usually prefer the thin.  But whatever floats a boat works.  I'll eat any sort of bacon.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 8, 2016)

007 said:


> Well believe it or not CS, but the ole 007 has got him a kinda girlfriend. First one in probably ten years. Funny how I've known this girl for over 25 years. Dated her sister. Ironic to find out she liked me back then too. We're hittin' it off pretty good right now, taking it one day at time. Could be good, we sure have a lot in common and she's a seriously good lookin' gal.
> 
> Now don't get any ideas... there's no wedding plans just yet...



Whee.  Keep us advised of how things develop.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 8, 2016)

007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Ewwwww


----------



## 007 (Dec 8, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Well believe it or not CS, but the ole 007 has got him a kinda girlfriend. First one in probably ten years. Funny how I've known this girl for over 25 years. Dated her sister. Ironic to find out she liked me back then too. We're hittin' it off pretty good right now, taking it one day at time. Could be good, we sure have a lot in common and she's a seriously good lookin' gal.
> ...


She's 16 years younger than I am too...


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 8, 2016)

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition,
Kat's mom and her sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
Ringel's Gizmo,
Hombre for wellness,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all others who need to find their way back.

Indiana sunset


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2016)

007 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Meh, I'm not crazy about it, TBH.  Nothing can replace bacon as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 9, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


You make me feel good, GW. Thank you.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 9, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Honey saveliberty ...NEVER! I know what you meant and the intent. I was just down in the dumps again is all. I get that way more often now, but dammit..I need y'all to keep lifting me with your words. Don't freak me out more, Save. Don't you dare absent yourself from me..I will hunt you down, mister.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 9, 2016)

Meanwhile...after the negative idiot at the apartment complex and her comment to starve karma....I placed another ad in CL. A lady emailed me and said we should meet. She has room for 2 old fogies and an old dog and we can talk about it. So..now I have the room in the valley on monday..and this lady that lives about 15 miles away from where I am now. And I have my van and I just got netflix on my cell phone!!! And..if we can hang in here til spring..I have a funny feeling we may be heading North cuz I know a guy that has goats and wants to wander a great wall somewhere in China...and wear speedos.  We just don't wanna meander that way smack dab in the middle of winter since I hear snot gets frozen on ones face. 

Just bear with me when I get in one of my moods, please. I snap out of it. And..who knows what tomorrow will bring? Y'all are my strength. Thank you for that.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 9, 2016)

And...MrG is asleep, its raining still (since yesterday) and I am fixing to head to bed. Just wanted to pop in and apologize for being a dingbat.

Hugs to all


----------



## Kat (Dec 9, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Meanwhile...after the negative idiot at the apartment complex and her comment to starve karma....I placed another ad in CL. A lady emailed me and said we should meet. She has room for 2 old fogies and an old dog and we can talk about it. So..now I have the room in the valley on monday..and this lady that lives about 15 miles away from where I am now. And I have my van and I just got netflix on my cell phone!!! And..if we can hang in here til spring..I have a funny feeling we may be heading North cuz I know a guy that has goats and wants to wander a great wall somewhere in China...and wear speedos.  We just don't wanna meander that way smack dab in the middle of winter since I hear snot gets frozen on ones face.
> 
> Just bear with me when I get in one of my moods, please. I snap out of it. And..who knows what tomorrow will bring? Y'all are my strength. Thank you for that.




I knew. And I know you have to get your frustrations out somehow. Missy, you are one of the strongest people I know. Believe that or not, you are.
I have no doubt something is going to come for you and the mister.
Just hang, it will. I wish I could give you a real hug.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 9, 2016)

Gracie said:


> And...MrG is asleep, its raining still (since yesterday) and I am fixing to head to bed. Just wanted to pop in and apologize for being a dingbat.
> 
> Hugs to all



I'm pretty sure everyone can understand that you would naturally be feeling quite frustrated.   Sleep well.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 9, 2016)

007 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



We prefer the tuna in water and then use it is recipes that adds back fats - mayo (or usually Miracle Whip), butter, or whatever.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 9, 2016)

peach174 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Well if the lady doesn't return for her goats, you might start looking for a good goat farm and relinquish custody. With two ladies and the gent you'll probably have little ones come spring which could be fun if you decide to become a goat farmer.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 9, 2016)

And now I'm wondering why Chris was up at 3 a.m. this morning and why am I up at 6 a.m.?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 9, 2016)

Gracie said:


> And...MrG is asleep, its raining still (since yesterday) and I am fixing to head to bed. Just wanted to pop in and apologize for being a dingbat.
> 
> Hugs to all



Like I said, we all have strong shoulders.  Rant away when you need to.  If I had the wherewithal, the space, or any other way to help you out I would do more than pray and be here to listen.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 9, 2016)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



My hubbie says for you to get used to being called a cradle robber because that's what people call him and I'm 6 years younger than him.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 9, 2016)

peach174 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



You get to a certain age though and age is just a number.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 9, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



She is not going to get out of there for a long time, if ever.
It's up to her husband to do what he wants with them when he gets home on Mon. or Tue.
I'm just trying to protect Lillian from that goat trying to butt her hard and make her fall and break a bone or something.
No 76 year old woman should have to deal with such a thing like this.
Her daughter is in a mental instution, her grandson is in child protective services and now she has to drive everday from St. David where she lives to our place (meaning our neighboorhood) not my house) to water and feed those animals twice a day.

There are no goat farms around here.

This goat is giving off red vibes not good.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 9, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Understood.  Maybe hubby will find a permanent home for them someplace when he gets back.  Sounds like an impossible situation for those who don't normally deal with goats.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 9, 2016)

I know nothing about them nor does my friend Lil.
Gallant helped with some advice.

I was hoping for some miracal like a vulcan pinch area to paraylize it for a few minutes it or something.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 9, 2016)

I just got the Christmas  TV times which gives the listing of programs until December 30th and there is nothing on I want to watch. Not even one new film I have not seen. I will just have to watch DVDs from my extensive collection.
On the weather front it is so unnaturally mild in England I do not even need to use heating.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 9, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Honey saveliberty ...NEVER! I know what you meant and the intent. I was just down in the dumps again is all. I get that way more often now, but dammit..I need y'all to keep lifting me with your words. Don't freak me out more, Save. Don't you dare absent yourself from me..I will hunt you down, mister.



I really struggled to find words expressing a choice I knew you would find unthinkable.  I know you would die for Moki without hesitation, in our little community here that is not an acceptable outcome for me.   

Since I find it almost impossible to be a complete downer in a post here,  have you considered bank robbery?  I mean if we can boost your cash flow. 

Also, you have been working hard on a solution to your situation.  Ruling out things that don't work is getting you closer to the one that will. 

No hide and seek?  dang, I already found this cool spot.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 9, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> And now I'm wondering why Chris was up at 3 a.m. this morning and why am I up at 6 a.m.?



Didn't I tell you?  I switched over to 2nd shift now.  No more 3rd shift.  I'm still trying to get used to sleeping at night.  Lol.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And now I'm wondering why Chris was up at 3 a.m. this morning and why am I up at 6 a.m.?
> ...



Back in my hospital days, I sometimes volunteered for the overnight shift and then later on, when working for myself, frequently pulled all nighters writing reports and processing audits, etc.  But I was one of the lucky ones who didn't get days and nights mixed up.  

My uncle who died in September at age 90 retired at age 67 after working many years on the overnight shift at Texas Instruments in Dallas.  And to the day he died, he had trouble sleeping at night--he was a full fledged night owl and couldn't break that syndrome.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 9, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Some nights I can sleep and others I can't.  I'm used to drinking coffee all night too, so sometimes I have a coffee in the evening and maybe shouldn't do that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I used to be able to drink coffee at night and still sleep, but I can't anymore.  So I shut down all or most caffeine after 3 or 4 pm anymore.  You might switch to decaf coffee or tea though.  I honestly can't really tell the difference in taste.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And now I'm wondering why Chris was up at 3 a.m. this morning and why am I up at 6 a.m.?
> ...



Good news!


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 9, 2016)

Hoping to continue our list of collective good news with this post.  The pneumonia seems to be giving up all be it a slow process.  My two broken ribs feel great.  There was a set back yesterday, last night I was in the kitchen and had a coughing spell.  Pretty sure I broke a rib on the bottom right side, maybe just a really bad muscle pull.

We have snow here, so I have to figure out how to shovel snow without lifting the shovel too much.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 9, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Hoping to continue our list of collective good news with this post.  The pneumonia seems to be giving up all be it a slow process.  My two broken ribs feel great.  There was a set back yesterday, last night I was in the kitchen and had a coughing spell.  Pretty sure I broke a rib on the bottom right side, maybe just a really bad muscle pull.
> 
> We have snow here, so* I have to figure out how to shovel snow without lifting the shovel too much.*


Hire a neighborhood kid........


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 9, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Hoping to continue our list of collective good news with this post.  The pneumonia seems to be giving up all be it a slow process.  My two broken ribs feel great.  There was a set back yesterday, last night I was in the kitchen and had a coughing spell.  Pretty sure I broke a rib on the bottom right side, maybe just a really bad muscle pull.
> ...



I was thinking more snow blower.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 9, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 9, 2016)

Gotta get ready soon, VA appointment for labs (no, not Labrador Retrievers......).  My original appt was December 1st, the day I had Giz at the vets all day, completely forgot about my appointment.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 9, 2016)

Yes, I actually did consider a robbery, but then karma would bite worse than it already has, so I nixed the plan 

Nah. I wasn't raised that way. Guilt would destroy me faster than homelessness. We just gotta keep swimming (to borrow Dory's phrase.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 9, 2016)

Okay, it was another long shot anyways.  How do you feel about observing gang activities?  Witness relocation program might work.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 9, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Okay, it was another long shoot anyways.  How do you feel about observing gang activities?  Witness relocation program might work.



Save you have a sadistic since of humor, just like my hubby has.
I love it!


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 9, 2016)

peach174 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, it was another long shoot anyways.  How do you feel about observing gang activities?  Witness relocation program might work.
> ...



Thanks...I think...

I just want to say sorry to Foxfyre, Kat, you and anyone else here about my post to Gracie.  I felt like several of you were upset with me for saying what I did.  All of your thoughts and feelings are important to me in here.  Outside the CS it may be more like running you over like the flat squirrel in front of my house.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 9, 2016)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


I have something developing as well. The interesting part is that her mother is 5 years younger than I am. Completely illogical, but we seem to enjoy eachother's weirdness.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 9, 2016)

Well I understood what you ment and was not upset.
Can't speak for the others, but I think they understood also. Let them tell you.
What upset me was you wanting to leave the CS


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 9, 2016)

I need a good project to get me through the winter.  I'm giving making a model of Buckingham Palace out of toothpicks strong consideration.  When it's finished I could ship it to the Queen for her enjoyment.  Good idea?


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 9, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> I have something developing as well. The interesting part is that her mother is 5 years younger than I am. Completely illogical, but we seem to enjoy eachother's weirdness.



Oh I don't know if it is weird or not.  Who doesn't like watching drunk people?  (not you guys, but the patrons)


----------



## peach174 (Dec 9, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


 
If it's a real soulmate, age is never a problem.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 9, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> I need a good project to get me through the winter.  I'm giving making a model of Buckingham Palace out of toothpicks strong consideration.  When it's finished I could ship it to the Queen for her enjoyment.  Good idea?




Well I had a WW II vet friend who built the titanic out of toothpicks. 
It's still displayed on the top shelf behind the bar at our VFW.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 9, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Well I had a WW II vet friend who built the titanic out of toothpicks.
> It's still displayed on the top shelf behind the bar at our VFW.



Anyone brave enough to dust it?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 9, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> I need a good project to get me through the winter.  I'm giving making a model of Buckingham Palace out of toothpicks strong consideration.  When it's finished I could ship it to the Queen for her enjoyment.  Good idea?



Go for it BBD.  I'm sure the Queen Mum doesn't have one of those.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 9, 2016)

So, my old buddy 007 has declared he has a girlfriend.  Sweet.  Bet he'll look good in a tux standing in front of the priest declaring his love forever and then scrambling away on his motorcycle with the bride on the back headed off on a honeymoon.  Can't wait to see the events of this love affair unfold in the Coffee Shop!  Free coffee all around and grab a donut too!  007 is busting out in love!!!  Let's party.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 9, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> So, my old buddy 007 has declared he has a girlfriend.  Sweet.  Bet he'll look good in a tux standing in front of the priest declaring his love forever and then scrambling away on his motorcycle with the bride on the back headed off on a honeymoon.  Can't wait to see the events of this love affair unfold in the Coffee Shop!  Free coffee all around and grab a donut too!  007 is busting out in love!!!  Let's party.



Some may have to google dancing with walkers first...


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 9, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Yes, I actually did consider a robbery, but then karma would bite worse than it already has, so I nixed the plan
> 
> Nah. I wasn't raised that way. Guilt would destroy me faster than homelessness. We just gotta keep swimming (to borrow Dory's phrase.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



But at least in jail you would have a roof over your head, three squares a day, free medical,  and probably wifi.  Okay, bad idea.  But a thought.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 9, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Well I had a WW II vet friend who built the titanic out of toothpicks.
> ...


 

Hell *NO*!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 9, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I certainly was not upset.  It was a most reasonable suggestion and spoken out of genuine concern for the welfare of a friend.  I can also understand Gracie not being willing to abandon her fur kid, even to a friend, for her and Mr. G's sake.  We all do what we have to do.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 9, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> So, my old buddy 007 has declared he has a girlfriend.  Sweet.  Bet he'll look good in a tux standing in front of the priest declaring his love forever and then scrambling away on his motorcycle with the bride on the back headed off on a honeymoon.  Can't wait to see the events of this love affair unfold in the Coffee Shop!  Free coffee all around and grab a donut too!  007 is busting out in love!!!  Let's party.



Well once we got WQ and Sherry happily married off, the CS romance division didn't have much to do.  So Ernie and 007 may provide a new interest in that department.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 9, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


It seems she might be, though we both find it illogical. She is younger than all of my children but prefers Cream and the Graetful Dead to current artists, has similar political views and a come what may attitude. Hey! It's worth looking into.
On another note, a band called Titanium Blue has created an event on the bar's page for a gig next Friday night. Neither my partners or I remember hiring them. Gotta get to the bottom of this.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 9, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> So, my old buddy 007 has declared he has a girlfriend.  Sweet.  Bet he'll look good in a tux standing in front of the priest declaring his love forever and then scrambling away on his motorcycle with the bride on the back headed off on a honeymoon.  Can't wait to see the events of this love affair unfold in the Coffee Shop!  Free coffee all around and grab a donut too!  007 is busting out in love!!!  Let's party.


 

That's exactly what me and hubby did and this Jan. will be our 33rd anniversary.
We both still miss that Harley.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 9, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


 

It usually is illogical, especially applied to forever soulmates.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 9, 2016)

OK... Lori got in touch. It seems that the band came highly recommended by a band (John and Jacob) we had a while back. They are based in Birmingham and had set up a tentative date to play at Doc's on a Friday (6 months ago) and a bigger venue on the next night. The gig at the large venue fell through and we left it at, "Next time you're in town" Well, they will be in town next Friday and we will have another big deal band in the house for about 1/5 of what they will earn the next night. We will have to boost the hell out of this, but we should have quite a party.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 9, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Well once we got WQ and Sherry happily married off, the CS romance division didn't have much to do.  So Ernie and 007 may provide a new interest in that department.



I think Ernie and 007 are good friends, but don't see them dating.  Besides, sounds like they found ladies. 

I don't need to know details, just fill in the checklist.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 9, 2016)

Had to go to the blood bank after visiting the lab, needed replenishing.......  They took eight vials and a couple of gallons of piss.  The piss I'll replenish normally.........


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 9, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > So, my old buddy 007 has declared he has a girlfriend.  Sweet.  Bet he'll look good in a tux standing in front of the priest declaring his love forever and then scrambling away on his motorcycle with the bride on the back headed off on a honeymoon.  Can't wait to see the events of this love affair unfold in the Coffee Shop!  Free coffee all around and grab a donut too!  007 is busting out in love!!!  Let's party.
> ...


I rode off on a motorcycle with both ex wives. If I ever consider marriage again I'll do something completely different, namely check myself into a mental health facility.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 9, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Had to go to the blood bank after visiting the lab, needed replenishing.......  They took eight vials and a couple of gallons of piss.  The piss I'll replenish normally.........



Sorry to hear you are currently piss poor.  Did you go with terrier or collie blood?


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 9, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Had to go to the blood bank after visiting the lab, needed replenishing.......  They took eight vials and a couple of gallons of piss.  The piss I'll replenish normally.........
> ...


Nah, blutwurst......


----------



## Gracie (Dec 9, 2016)

I got a nibble this morning! Lady saw my ad, responded, said after we meet and if we seem to mesh, we can have a room until June. Its in THIS county...out in the boonies and beautiful scenery. 700 bucks a month, which includes utilities. Waiting for her son to call to set up a time for today to come see the place and meet them and the other housemates (another older couple). Keep yer fingers crossed!


----------



## Gracie (Dec 9, 2016)

Its out here somewhere...I just can't pin down the exact address. yet.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 9, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I got a nibble this morning! Lady saw my ad, responded, said after we meet and if we seem to mesh, we can have a room until June. Its in THIS county...out in the boonies and beautiful scenery. 700 bucks a month, which includes utilities. Waiting for her son to call to set up a time for today to come see the place and meet them and the other housemates (another older couple). Keep yer fingers crossed!



Perfect for you.
See?
We said something good comes out of stormy stiuations!
We shall pray that it works out for you.
God Bless you both and of course baby puppy.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 9, 2016)

Nothing has come of it yet. I have gotten excited before only to be let down. I ain't holding my breath on this one either. Once I hand over money and get a key to a room inside a house...THEN I will happy dance all over the CS. Until then...its just another empty promise by a stranger.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 9, 2016)

And..she said the other couple has two parrots. Um. SQUAWK!!!


----------



## peach174 (Dec 9, 2016)

Gracie said:


> And..she said the other couple has two parrots. Um. SQUAWK!!!



I have a girlfriend that breeds them and sells them as young babies.
They are very, very loud birds.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 9, 2016)

If I was the renter I'd pick older dog over loud parrots.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 9, 2016)

I know. Which is why I am not holding my breath on this one. The lady said they have the room at the other end of the house. I hope so. Otherwise...we may need to invest in earplugs.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## peach174 (Dec 9, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I know. Which is why I am not holding my breath on this one. The lady said they have the room at the other end of the house. I hope so. Otherwise...we may need to invest in earplugs.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


 

I didn't get it that it was both of you in the same place. 
I thought it was one room with you and the other couple being considered.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 9, 2016)

No the other couple is already there. They are considering us as the second couple.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Dec 9, 2016)

I still have not found the address its self but I did see a brief picture of the house before it went gray and blacked out. This was on Zillow and the value of the home at last estimate price was 881942.00. Wow.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Dec 9, 2016)

It must be a pretty big house to house the lady and the couple and then us.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## peach174 (Dec 9, 2016)

Gracie said:


> It must be a pretty big house to house the lady and the couple and then us.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app




It must be based on the big home in that picture.
If your at opposite ends, you wont hear them as well and they usually don't sqwark loudly all the time.
They have more silent periords than loud sqwaks.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 9, 2016)

I had a tenant when I was managing the apartment complex that had two cockatiels two of the other Big Bird's I forgot the name of them 7 cats and for dogs. The cockatoos we were extremely loud and I got a lot of complaints. So yes I am quite familiar with how loud they can be but at night their cages are covered and they stayed pretty quiet and during the day mr. G and I are not even in the house anyway we're out doing things or in the yard or wandering the hills if that's where the home is. I am trying to not get too excited because that you might be disappointed again but part of me hopes that this is what we have been looking for.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## peach174 (Dec 9, 2016)

Yes cockatoo's and cockatiels are loud and sqwak all the time off and on all day.
My user name is in memory of my cockatiel Peachie Pie.
Parrorts are diffent they play alot and love snacking all day long.
But they are much louder.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 9, 2016)

Talking chicken!  When can I eat...err I mean visit?




I wish the internet was more cat friendly.  No listings for Cockatoo side dishes.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 9, 2016)

peach174 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Stun gun would work just fine.  Find a "control" word, "STOP", "NO", "OFF",  something like that and use it every time you stun him.  Pretty soon, he'll respond to the control word because he'll associate it with a shock.  Also, get a head halter on him.  Billies are much easier to control if you have their head than trying to put a line on a collar.  Those buggers are _strong_!  If you can't get him, and his nannies, back home pretty soon and it looks like you might end up having to put up with them long-term, they do make good eating...seriously!  Or sell them to someone who wants to deal with them.  Good luck, billies (bucks) can be a handful and are not recommended as pets by any reputable goat keeper.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 9, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Sorry that you can never truly enjoy the heaven that is a crispy piece of bacon.  I've tried turkey bacon and it sucked (IMHO).


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 9, 2016)

007 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > It's 15 here in northwestern Illinois with an occasional snow flurry in the air.  Supposed to snow tomorrow and Sunday. How many days until Spring?
> ...


Big celebration for me, Winter Solstice!  We stop slipping into darkness and start gaining daylight again!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 9, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Yes cockatoo's and cockatiels are loud and sqwak all the time off and on all day.
> My user name is in memory of my cockatiel Peachie Pie.
> Parrorts are diffent they play alot and love snacking all day long.
> But they much louder.


When I first started keeping my goats at my buddy's place, his ex was still here, with her bird collection.  One afternoon, I was out feeding the goats when I heard the most horrific screaming ever.  I thought he was killing his ex!  I found out later that the African Grey she kept loved shrieking like a banshee.  Quite convincing imitation of a woman being murdered, I must admit.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Turkey bacon tastes really gross to me.  I don't like thick cut bacon because I like my bacon crispy and thick cut never quite gets crispy enough.  I did learn here in the CS that if you cook your bacon slowly, it crisps up well without burning.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 9, 2016)

i


Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


My microwave bacon cooker actually has a cover to keep the splatter down and it's deep enough the grease doesn't leak out, either.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 9, 2016)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I mean it most sincerely, Gracie.  I know I'm too far away to be of any real help, but you have my number and are welcome to call just to cry on a shoulder, should that become needed.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 9, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Meanwhile...after the negative idiot at the apartment complex and her comment to starve karma....I placed another ad in CL. A lady emailed me and said we should meet. She has room for 2 old fogies and an old dog and we can talk about it. So..now I have the room in the valley on monday..and this lady that lives about 15 miles away from where I am now. And I have my van and I just got netflix on my cell phone!!! And..if we can hang in here til spring..I have a funny feeling we may be heading North cuz I know a guy that has goats and wants to wander a great wall somewhere in China...and wear speedos.  We just don't wanna meander that way smack dab in the middle of winter since I hear snot gets frozen on ones face.
> 
> Just bear with me when I get in one of my moods, please. I snap out of it. And..who knows what tomorrow will bring? Y'all are my strength. Thank you for that.


The only way I would ever wear Speedos is on my head!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 9, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I also prefer tuna in water.  I have discovered a nice recipe that adds a touch of (homemade) catsup and sweet relish to my (homemade) mayonnaise and mix a bit of that concoction into the tuna.  Delish!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 9, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I'd be willing to be little ones are already on the way, depending on the breed of goat.  Figure an average of two per mom and you can almost double your herd in one season!  Lots of good eating.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 9, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Hint:  a .22 is NOT sufficient to deal with a full-grown buck goat.  Go for .38, or better if you can't tackle him and cut the carotid arteries.  A bad buck goat is not a think to mess around with, I know.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And now I'm wondering why Chris was up at 3 a.m. this morning and why am I up at 6 a.m.?
> ...


Sleeping at night?  What is that?  I love graves...best shift ever!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 9, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Some of us take to those hours naturally.  Even on my days off, I wake up around two o'clock and have to read myself back to sleep.  I also tend to wake up every couple of hours when I can sleep through the night.  I wonder how I'll adapt when I finally retire?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 9, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Hoping to continue our list of collective good news with this post.  The pneumonia seems to be giving up all be it a slow process.  My two broken ribs feel great.  There was a set back yesterday, last night I was in the kitchen and had a coughing spell.  Pretty sure I broke a rib on the bottom right side, maybe just a really bad muscle pull.
> 
> We have snow here, so I have to figure out how to shovel snow without lifting the shovel too much.


Have you considered a snow blower?  They make clearing snow much nicer than using "Manuel labor".


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 9, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Hoping to continue our list of collective good news with this post.  The pneumonia seems to be giving up all be it a slow process.  My two broken ribs feel great.  There was a set back yesterday, last night I was in the kitchen and had a coughing spell.  Pretty sure I broke a rib on the bottom right side, maybe just a really bad muscle pull.
> ...


That only works if you have a neighborhood...with kids!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 9, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


OK, that works in a neighborhood with no kids...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 9, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Yes, I actually did consider a robbery, but then karma would bite worse than it already has, so I nixed the plan
> 
> Nah. I wasn't raised that way. Guilt would destroy me faster than homelessness. We just gotta keep swimming (to borrow Dory's phrase.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


Someday I'll tell you my karma story from last week.  Karma does indeed bite your butt...  It was not a pleasant week.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 9, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Thank you very much for the advise you have benn very helpful for us.
We appriciate it. 
*
Tell* me about it !!!! my muscels are getting seriously sore.
I get him close to the fence & grab his horns up against the fence as she runs as fast as she can in and out, then I do it again when she gets the bowls full puts them back. If course he gets free but not before she's outside of the fence.
All Lil and I are doing is keeping them watered and fed till her son inlaw comes back.
Both are in shock at what she's done.
Lil went by the feed store and cattle prods cost around 60.00 to 70.00 bucks and it has to be ordered. It'll be over before we got it anyways.
Neither of us are willing to put money into it because we think like you, he would make good meat. The poor half mad thing would be better off in our opinions.
But its up to son inlaw.

Lil and I just talked it over,so here's what we'rere going to do;
Call our rancher friends and ask if we can borrow a cattle prod, I'm sure one of them will come thorugh for us. 
We only need it for 4 more days.

I imagine eventually, he might sell the house because it was for her and his son.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 9, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Talking chicken!  When can I eat...err I mean visit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 9, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


OK, as a serial monogamist, I can claim 5 former spouses.  I seem to have broken the habit and have been spouse-free since around 2002.  Of course, I might as well be married to my current partner, he's such a pain-in-the-butt, but that isn't about to happen!


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 9, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


You have "kids".......


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 9, 2016)

peach174 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


I usually arrange my water bucket so I can pour fresh water into it from outside the fence.  Buck's food gets tossed over the fence.  Even I minimize contact with my bucks when they are rutty.  They are nice animals unless in the rut.  Then they are aggressive, looking for love in all the places, and they stink.  If you can borrow a cattle prod in the meantime, do so.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 9, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


No, my does have kids.  I have a child.  My child has children.  What the neighbors have depends on how well their offspring have been raised.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 9, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Pedant........  Geeze.......


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 9, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I did mention earlier that I have many childless acquaintances who raise their four-legged "children" with better manners than many two-leggers.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 9, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Up yours!!!

Oh wait, manners......


----------



## peach174 (Dec 9, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


 

Their in a four foot tall chain link fence.
My hands are small enough I can grab both horns up against the fence for about a minute, time for her to do it.
The pen is set up at her daughters house, they live out here in our suban neighboohood.
Trailer's and manufacturing housing on one side.
Wood frame home's on the other side. The inlaw & daughter live in one of the wood frame homes.
I'm a friend of her moms, my husband & I aren't friendly or social with them really except at family social gatherings at Lillian's house in St. David.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 9, 2016)

peach174 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Good luck.  I hope things fall into place soon for all of you.  I feel most sorry for the 7-yr-old child.  How awful for him!


----------



## peach174 (Dec 9, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...




It's going to be real hard for him ,plus the social workers, the kid has never been disciplined, just like the animals.
She thought they should all have freedom to do as they pleased.
I would not let her or Dillion in my house ,the kid was into everything and liked denting in my ice coolers on my front pourch, with a rock while Mom ignored him talking to me.
Drove me insane.
I said to him, Dillion how would you like it if I found a beautiful rock to show you and I used it to dent your toys.
He stared at me and I said, stop doing that please, he looks sheeply at me says ok ,then while we're still talking, he opens our garage and starts grabbing things.
Her remarke?

He's a strong boy isnt he.  Ahhhhh!!!!!!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 9, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes cockatoo's and cockatiels are loud and sqwak all the time off and on all day.
> ...



Sounds like our neighbor's peacocks.  First time they sounded off it sounded exactly like a woman screaming.  I almost called 911 but eventually figured out what I was hearing.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 9, 2016)

peach174 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Some people should never be permitted to have "pets", or breed.  How sad for that little boy.  With some good fortune, he will be taken into a foster family with the strength and discipline to help him become human.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 9, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


OK, pigeonhole opened:  a friend of mine had a peacock.  Things went well until the county built a new grade school across the road from their farm.  Beautiful edifice dedicated to the education of the young.  The entire front wall was mirrored glass.  It didn't take long for their peacock to discover his peacock adversary across the street.  The friends were called constantly to remove their peacock because he was constantly displaying himself and aggressing the "adversary".  Have you all seen a full grown peacock on display?  Damned things must be at least 6-7 feet big.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 9, 2016)

Tomorrow marks two weeks until Christmas Eve.  Let the Christmas cookie baking begin in ernest.  Crank them out folks.  Time is drawing near!!!


----------



## peach174 (Dec 9, 2016)

We have a neighbor out here who has peakocks.
We all live far enough apart from each other that it's not a problem.
You have to drive to the nearest neighbor.

My mastiff could be heard everywhere when she barked, but they all appreciated it ,because when she did bark which was rare, there was a damn good reason for it, most reach for thier guns and looked outside.
More often than not it was a mountain lion, rather than illegals. They stopped traipsing though when they saw Gracie.
She scared that cat so bad.  
All I saw was hind end and tail.
Grace had a good six inches taller than that cat.
And the scream from him it was hilarious.

He had never seen a dog so much bigger than him. He was used to eating them.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 9, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I do eat normal pork bacon, just not very often anymore.  It isn't that big a deal for me because I prefer having a bowl of cereal for breakfast every day, bacon is more something I might have occasionally when going out.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 9, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


 

Our monastery in St. David have peacocks and all kinds of birds,ducks & geese. Their grounds are beautiful.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 9, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Makes it even better when it's a special treat, though, doesn't it?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 9, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Tomorrow marks two weeks until Christmas Eve.  Let the Christmas cookie baking begin in ernest.  Crank them out folks.  Time is drawing near!!!



Working on it BBD.  Working on it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 9, 2016)

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition,
Kat's mom and her sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
Ringel's Gizmo,
Hombre for wellness,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all others who need to find their way back.

California sunset


----------



## 007 (Dec 10, 2016)

peach174 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


No one I know could care less. They'd figure it was a good match.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 10, 2016)

007 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...




The people we know doesn't either.
It wasn't them he was refering to.


----------



## 007 (Dec 10, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Exactly. Far as this girl goes here, I'm 61, she's 45, neither of us are kids anymore and we really don't give a damn. The pickin's around here can be as slim for the women as it is for men. I consider myself lucky with her, and I'm not a bad catch if I have to say so myself...


----------



## 007 (Dec 10, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> I need a good project to get me through the winter.  I'm giving making a model of Buckingham Palace out of toothpicks strong consideration.  When it's finished I could ship it to the Queen for her enjoyment.  Good idea?


I just bought a big new 65" LG 4K TV, my Christmas present to myself. Sitting on my can watching super ultra high definition TV is going to be my winter project.


----------



## 007 (Dec 10, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> So, my old buddy 007 has declared he has a girlfriend.  Sweet.  Bet he'll look good in a tux standing in front of the priest declaring his love forever and then scrambling away on his motorcycle with the bride on the back headed off on a honeymoon.  Can't wait to see the events of this love affair unfold in the Coffee Shop!  Free coffee all around and grab a donut too!  007 is busting out in love!!!  Let's party.


Ya know... I would get a couple extra bucks from the VA if I was married... hmmm...


----------



## Kat (Dec 10, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> Harper (Save's granddaughter),
> Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
> ...





Another beauty.


----------



## 007 (Dec 10, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Yeah I've known this girl here forever too. Like I say, I dated her sister long ago. I even worked with her dad a few times subcontracting carpentry and he's a great guy. So her and I just click, we like much of the same things, and the best part is, she likes it around here.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 10, 2016)

I had a coffee again tonight.  I hope I can sleep because I have to be at work by noon tomorrow.  That's early for me!


----------



## Kat (Dec 10, 2016)

007 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...





 You gettin' married?


----------



## 007 (Dec 10, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Hoping to continue our list of collective good news with this post.  The pneumonia seems to be giving up all be it a slow process.  My two broken ribs feel great.  There was a set back yesterday, last night I was in the kitchen and had a coughing spell.  Pretty sure I broke a rib on the bottom right side, maybe just a really bad muscle pull.
> ...


Even better when they're mounted on the front of a large John Deere lawn tractor.


----------



## 007 (Dec 10, 2016)

Kat said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Naaaah... I doubt that will ever be in the cards. We've both been married and divorced more than once so I don't think we'll be visiting that topic any time soon...


----------



## Kat (Dec 10, 2016)

007 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...




Well, never say never. And 3rd time could be the charm...but I getcha.


----------



## 007 (Dec 10, 2016)

Kat said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


We're not even officially a "thing" yet. We're just kinda doing a hang around thing right now, but it has a lot of potential...


----------



## Kat (Dec 10, 2016)

007 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...




I know. But, I am still happy for you.


----------



## 007 (Dec 10, 2016)

Bought this new LG TV at Best Buy yesterday, and the foot for the TV is wider than the TV stand I made. I don't want the ends of it hanging off, that would look pretty corny so, off to walmart to buy a new TV stand this morning. They have quite a few I've noticed, a few pretty nice ones.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 10, 2016)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Or better yet home made snow plows.........


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 10, 2016)

The weatherman says it's gonna snow here today and tomorrow.  Hope he's wrong.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 10, 2016)

Got some errands to run but I'm more interested in staying home and drinking coffee. Mrs. BBD is getting a bit annoyed with me.  I supposed I best get a move on.  Happy wife means a happy life!


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 10, 2016)

007 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > I need a good project to get me through the winter.  I'm giving making a model of Buckingham Palace out of toothpicks strong consideration.  When it's finished I could ship it to the Queen for her enjoyment.  Good idea?
> ...



Wow, that's a biggie. All you have to do now is hope there is something worth watching on TV. There are no new films on over Christmas on British TV free channels. Nothing, Zilch! I will have to watch some of my DVD collection for entertainment.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 10, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Most of the new movies are on Hallmark channel or sometimes A&E here. Do you get those over there?


----------



## boedicca (Dec 10, 2016)

Howdy USMB peeps.

We are having Glorious Glorious RAIN here in the SF Bay Area.

It's lovely (as I don't have to commute to work today.    )  It's been so long since we've had a good rainy season, that this feels like a huge relief.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 10, 2016)

boedicca said:


> Howdy USMB peeps.
> 
> We are having Glorious Glorious RAIN here in the SF Bay Area.
> 
> It's lovely (as I don't have to commute to work today.    )  It's been so long since we've had a good rainy season, that this feels like a huge relief.


 
And hope springs eternal that the drought is finally weakening or hopefully gone.  We sure hope for that here on the high desert.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 10, 2016)

Go Navy.  Beat Army.  Make it 15 years in a row that Navy has beaten Army.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 10, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...





gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I hope so too.
30 years ago when we first bought the house. There was another neighbor lady who thought the same, that children should not be disciplined.
They moved away but we remained friends with the husband  after their divorce, the boys started playing with knives at a young age ,then got arrested for many juvenile crimes.
2 of the kids are in prison for life now.

I hope what has happened to Dillion helps him to avoid it by getting discipline.
He is still young enough and he really isnt a bad kid,cute as a button and very smart.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 10, 2016)

Rainrainrain here on the central coast. Tomorrow, a wee break, then rain for another 3 days straight. Love rain, but not necessarily when one is in a vehicle and no patio. Still, rain keeps the temps nice. No extra blankets last night!

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## peach174 (Dec 10, 2016)

Lil and I both got cattle prods from our rancher friends.
This will work.
Better than luring him over with food and grabbing his horns with my fingers, then using my arms and hands to lock him in a headlock raming his head up against the fence.
He sounds like I'm trying to skin him alive or something.
It scared me the way he thrashed ,I thought he was gonna break his neck.
Either that or my fingers and or hands.

Thank you for the info on cattle prods and stun guns.
I didnt know whether the voltage would harm a smaller animal.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 10, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



We have several free television film channels, but they don't often show new films. There are several satellite TV channels that you have to pay for and they have recent films, but I don't subscribe.  We have Netflix where you subscribe to an internet channel and watch new films on your computer, but I don't have that either.

There are no new films on regular TV all over Christmas. There is expendables 3 on tomorrow but the next new film is not until December 30th. That will be Captain America ,the winter soldier.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 10, 2016)

Hooray, I just found out that 'game of thrones' series 6 is out now, so I can buy it and have something to watch over Christmas.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 10, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Winter Soldier is a good movie, and not something that will require much broadcast TV editing.  At least you'll have something good to watch after Christmas.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 10, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Hooray, I just found out that 'game of thrones' series 6 is out now, so I can buy it and have something to watch over Christmas.



GoT is certainly an excellent show.  I wonder, however, if you might not be better off spending that same money on a Netflix subscription.  It depends on how much getting GoT will cost you, but Netflix is only something like $9 US a month, and you get tons of TV shows and movies, including Netflix originals.  The Marvel TV shows, in particular, I have found to be quite good.  I recently re-watched the first season of the show Jessica Jones and still thought it was great, there are also 2 seasons of Daredevil and 1 season of Luke Cage.  They are currently making Iron Fist, after which there will be an ensemble show called Defenders with the heroes of those 4 shows all together.

Apparently Netflix is also getting into creating anime, if you are into that style.

Altogether I think Netflix has 40+ TV series and maybe a dozen original movies, in addition to the many shows and movies in their library.

There is also Hulu, which is a similar service, although I don't know if they have as much selection.  Amazon has their own streaming service as well which I believe you get as a Prime member, which costs $99 US a year.  Amazon also has some original programming as well.

If you are thinking of spending the kind of money a show like Game of Thrones costs to buy on DVD, I think you'd be better off getting half a year's worth of a streaming service.

You can probably get a free month trial for one of the services, too.  I know Amazon is always trying to get me to try Prime for a free month.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 10, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Hooray, I just found out that 'game of thrones' series 6 is out now, so I can buy it and have something to watch over Christmas.
> ...



My sister purchased 'game of thrones' series 1 to 5 for the last few birthdays and Christmas presents. Number 6 will be the first one I have had to pay for because my sister has already purchased a couple of other DVDs for my Christmas presents.
I have a 32 inch 3d TV and I like to watch films on that not on my computer so I don't think Netflix will suit me.
In any case there is usually something to watch during the year, but this years Christmas TV offering is particularly disappointing.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 10, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



You don't need a PC for Netflix.  Your TV might have the ability to pick up streaming services, or you can get a stick to use for streaming.  There's a Chrome stick, Amazon has a stick, Roku, there are a lot of options for streaming.

Just a thought.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 10, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > So, my old buddy 007 has declared he has a girlfriend.  Sweet.  Bet he'll look good in a tux standing in front of the priest declaring his love forever and then scrambling away on his motorcycle with the bride on the back headed off on a honeymoon.  Can't wait to see the events of this love affair unfold in the Coffee Shop!  Free coffee all around and grab a donut too!  007 is busting out in love!!!  Let's party.
> ...





But we met on USMB.  Maybe we should an sent CK a wedding invitation.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 10, 2016)

Kat said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


I swear! If I ever consider getting married again, I'll just find a woman I hate and buy her a house. That should save me 5 years of heartache.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 10, 2016)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


Maybe he should have paid for the honeymoon.


----------



## Kat (Dec 10, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...




Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Just go ahead and buy me one. You know I am looking.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 10, 2016)

Update on the pretty property here locally I told y'all about yesterday.

I have come to the conclusion that most people suck. And I must be a magnet.

The lady and I have two nice convos and a couple of texts. She said her son would be contacting me today, as to when we could look at the house and room. Remember..this is the place where another couple live and have two parrots?
Anyway...her son calls...he sounds like he is in his late 30s or early 40s..which matter naught. What did matter was his attitude on the phone, which I ignored thinking maybe I am just putting something there that isn't. Well....I wasn't. He asked a few questions, which I answered and we even discussed briefly what we like best on baked potatoes (I don't remember how that convo came up..I think it was him saying he was trying to figure out what he wanted for dinner tonight)...in other others..just chitchat. Then....he said..out of the blue "I have issue with your FUCKING dog".

*blink*

Where the hell did that come from? And FUCKING dog?

Oh, I so wanted to be me and say "and I have issue with FUCKING assholes and NOISY FUCKING parrots".....but I didn't. I just blinked. A lot. Then the cell phone dropped the call. Took me 15 damn minutes to figure out what his phone number was so I could call him back. So I did, and I said "before we waste time in you giving me directions to your home....do you like dogs?" and he said "no. I loathe dogs".

Instead of saying "then why the FUCK would you call someone who put an ad in CL saying they were looking for a room and have a dog?"...but I didn't. Y'all would have been so proud of me for not blowing a gasket, lol.

So...anyway....I told him "we are going to pass, thanks" and I hung up.

So...as usual...another wall got slung up. No surprise. So I'm cool.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 10, 2016)

One more on the list that is left. Bakersfield. Thats on Monday. I ain't holding my breath on that one either, but I gotta try. It IS the last one.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 10, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> The weatherman says it's gonna snow here today and tomorrow.  Hope he's wrong.


Snow?  Sounds familiar, I've heard that word somewhere before.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 10, 2016)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Wayulll...my Deere isn't quite a lawn tractor, but I gar-run-tee, she'll gitrdun when it comes to clearing snow.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 10, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Lil and I both got cattle prods from our rancher friends.
> This will work.
> Better than luring him over with food and grabbing his horns with my fingers, then using my arms and hands to lock him in a headlock raming his head up against the fence.
> He sounds like I'm trying to skin him alive or something.
> ...


Definitely not a buck goat!  Those buggers are tough as nails.  Let me know how that works for you, though.


----------



## Kat (Dec 10, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Update on the pretty property here locally I told y'all about yesterday.
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that most people suck. And I must be a magnet.
> 
> ...





grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
I am not cool about it at all. I won't say what I am thinking. But HOW DARE HE talk to  you.......a stranger.....like that. You're right. People suck.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 10, 2016)

I am going to find him and pee on his pillow.  Dogs are going to look like angels compared to this cat.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 10, 2016)

Took a road trip to get the wife out of the house for the day, up to T or C then north to San Antonio (NM), east to Carrizozo then finally back south to El Paso.  When we left T or C we had just over half a tank in the Prius, by the time we made Corrizozo we were down to one block on the gauge, that was a close one........ more or less.  The problem with the older Prius gas gauge is it's unpredictability leading it to be dubbed the "guess gauge", when the last (of 10) blocks starts blinking you have anywhere from .5 to 1.5 gallons of gas left.  We were averaging 41.5 miles per gallon.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 10, 2016)

Kat said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


Don't hate you.... yet. LOL


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 10, 2016)

A depressing day...  Navy lost to Army so I am sure our Coffee Shop pal, SFC Ollie is in good spirits.  When Mrs. BBD and I left for confession and Mass the first quarter had just ended.  After church I checked the score and depression began to set in.  I don't know if it was because Army beat Navy or the two inches of new snow with the forecast of snow all night and all of tomorrow that put a damper on my spirits but never the less I'm a bit down.  I'm going to make myself a nice P,B and J sammich and get a glass of cold milk.  That will help my crummy disposition I am certain.  I miss the chatter SFC Ollie and I used to have prior to the Army Navy games every year.  Maybe my old pal can spend more time here before too much longer.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 10, 2016)

Sorry Big Black Dog !  Once Navy was down to their 4th (?) string quarterback, Army managed to pull out the win for the first time since 2001.  But there's always next year.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition,
Kat's mom and her sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
Ringel's Gizmo,
Hombre for wellness,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all others who need to find their way back.

Sunset over West Point


----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 10, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> A depressing day...  Navy lost to Army so I am sure our Coffee Shop pal, SFC Ollie is in good spirits.  When Mrs. BBD and I left for confession and Mass the first quarter had just ended.  After church I checked the score and depression began to set in.  I don't know if it was because Army beat Navy or the two inches of new snow with the forecast of snow all night and all of tomorrow that put a damper on my spirits but never the less I'm a bit down.  I'm going to make myself a nice P,B and J sammich and get a glass of cold milk.  That will help my crummy disposition I am certain.  I miss the chatter SFC Ollie and I used to have prior to the Army Navy games every year.  Maybe my old pal can spend more time here before too much longer.




My Dad was a Chief Petty Officer for quite a few years on board submarines and destroyers (sonar man).  I didn't call today.  I knew better.  


Congrats to Army.  The Army/Navy game is obviously huge for both Services.


----------



## Kat (Dec 11, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




You know  you could never hate me. Just wait!


----------



## peach174 (Dec 11, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Lil and I both got cattle prods from our rancher friends.
> ...



What do you mean definitely not a buck goat?
He butts everyone who gets to near. He knocked down Lil and hubby.
Yes he is tough as nails, mean and nasty.


----------



## sharif (Dec 11, 2016)

very expensive coffee offered I guess


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 11, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Go Navy. Beat Army. Make it 15 years in a row that Navy has beaten Army.



My condolences BBD...


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 11, 2016)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 11, 2016)

I guess you could say the Army got my goat!  Packers play today and so do my beloved Redskins.  Life is good.  Very good!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 11, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Go Navy. Beat Army. Make it 15 years in a row that Navy has beaten Army.
> ...



Aw that's both nice and mean.    All my uncles--and I had a lot of uncles--were in WWII--most in the Navy or Marines, a couple in the Air Force, one in the Army.  The Army one was the only one to make the military a full career.  But yeah, the Army/Navy game is a really big deal.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 11, 2016)

sharif said:


> very expensive coffee offered I guess



Welcome to the Coffee Shop sharif.  I believe you are our first one to come to the Coffee Shop from Pakistan.  Nothing in the CS is expensive though, but first timers do receive a complimentary beverage:


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 11, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> I guess you could say the Army got my goat!  Packers play today and so do my beloved Redskins.  Life is good.  Very good!



One of our nieces is from Wisconsin and is an all time passionate Packer fan so I have to pull for them.  Washington not so much as we are Dallas fans, but I have Washington picked over Philadelphia today in pickems so will be rooting for Washington.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Happy Sunday!



I like the red mug.  It is similar to the Rachel Ray red cup--I only have one--that I dearly love for my morning coffee.  Does everybody else have a favorite coffee cup that they prefer to all others?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 11, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Sunday!
> ...



I have a Patriots mug that I use.  That is MY mug.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 11, 2016)

It is freezing here today.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> It is freezing here today.



We've warmed up a bit.  Instead of the teens, it is 34 outside at 6:30 am and we should be in the mid 50's today, very pleasant for this time of year.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 11, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Does everybody else have a favorite coffee cup that they prefer to all others?



I don't do change very well...


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 11, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > It is freezing here today.
> ...



It is 13 degrees here right now.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



That was the early morning temps we were having last week.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 11, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



It's 24 now.  Too cold!  I need to move down south!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



But think how long your commute to work would be.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 11, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



My MT job is from home, and I can work anywhere in the continental United States as long as I have internet access.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I know.  But your hospital job you sort of have to go to don't you?


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 11, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Well, if I moved, I would just find something else to replace it.  It's only part time on the weekends.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 11, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Sunday!
> ...



I use this mug :





I don't use it because it's a NYC mug.  I'm originally from NY, but I've never liked the city.  I use it because it holds a lot.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 11, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Go Navy. Beat Army. Make it 15 years in a row that Navy has beaten Army.
> ...


The Navy already did their job and the Army's job also, of course the Army's always "mission ready", they have nothing to do while the Navy's ready to party, they did it all........


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 11, 2016)

Got out the winter windows for three of our doors, late breakfast is done, trash bagged up and laundry will be finished soon.  Then I need to unpack the Yukon of landscape tools and reload with winter gear.  Hopefully I can track down a snow blower and get my customers all cleaned out.  Our snow storm is suppose to go into the mid evening, so I may have to delay that.  Which leaves me with getting the tree up and lights strung.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 11, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Got out the winter windows for three of our doors, late breakfast is done, trash bagged up and laundry will be finished soon.  Then I need to unpack the Yukon of landscape tools and reload with winter gear.  Hopefully I can track down a snow blower and get my customers all cleaned out.  Our snow storm is suppose to go into the mid evening, so I may have to delay that.  Which leaves me with getting the tree up and lights strung.


Woke up this morning to 60+ degrees and bright sunshine.......


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 11, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> The Navy already did their job and the Army's job also, of course the Army's always "mission ready", they have nothing to do while the Navy's ready to party, they did it all........



" Boots on the Ground " win wars Gentlemen...


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 11, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Got out the winter windows for three of our doors, late breakfast is done, trash bagged up and laundry will be finished soon.  Then I need to unpack the Yukon of landscape tools and reload with winter gear.  Hopefully I can track down a snow blower and get my customers all cleaned out.  Our snow storm is suppose to go into the mid evening, so I may have to delay that.  Which leaves me with getting the tree up and lights strung.
> ...



I woke up to 67 and snowy.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 11, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The Navy already did their job and the Army's job also, of course the Army's always "mission ready", they have nothing to do while the Navy's ready to party, they did it all........
> ...


Yay SEALs!!!!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 11, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


You have your thermostat set too high......


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 11, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Mrs. Liberty probably has it at 68 now.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 11, 2016)

Currently 25 and accumulated snow at about 6 inches, with 4 to 6 more before late evening.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 11, 2016)

Oh...and I heard there was an Air Force in college football too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 11, 2016)

74 is way too warm for me in the winter - 62 or 63 at night when we're sleeping.  Summertime though, for the A/C 75 is about right.  A lot of it is psychological.  When I was running a large agency in Kansas, we had an olympic size indoor pool.  We kept the water temp 5 or 6 degrees warmer in the summer than we did in the winter.  When its in the 20s outside the water feels warmer to them at a lower temp than it does when it is in the 90s outside.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 11, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Oh...and I heard there was an Air Force in college football too.



Yes, in the Mountain West conference that our New Mexico Lobos are in.  They are pretty tough at times too though I don't think they ever won the conference.  Seems like the Air Force is a whole different military than Army and Navy though.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 11, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> 74 is way too warm for me in the winter - 62 or 63 at night when we're sleeping.  Summertime though, for the A/C 75 is about right.  A lot of it is psychological.  When I was running a large agency in Kansas, we had an olympic size indoor pool.  We kept the water temp 5 or 6 degrees warmer in the summer than we did in the winter.  When its in the 20s outside the water feels warmer to them at a lower temp than it does when it is in the 90s outside.


We push the thermostats all the way down when we go to bed, for the last week I've been waking up with temps in the upper 30s, low 40s.  Toss on my sweats, terry bathrobe and kick the front side of the house up to 68 and I'm perfectly fine with that.  The funny part is in the evening both the wife and I start getting cold when the house temp drops below 72.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 11, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Oh...and I heard there was an Air Force in college football too.
> ...


Oh yeah......


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 11, 2016)

peach174 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


No, that was poorly expressed. I meant that a cattle prod would certainlynot harm a buck goat.  Let me know how that works.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 11, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> OK... Lori got in touch. It seems that the band came highly recommended by a band (John and Jacob) we had a while back. They are based in Birmingham and had set up a tentative date to play at Doc's on a Friday (6 months ago) and a bigger venue on the next night. The gig at the large venue fell through and we left it at, "Next time you're in town" Well, they will be in town next Friday and we will have another big deal band in the house for about 1/5 of what they will earn the next night. We will have to boost the hell out of this, but we should have quite a party.


OOps I got their home town wrong. Titanium Blue is out of St Louis,


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 11, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > OK... Lori got in touch. It seems that the band came highly recommended by a band (John and Jacob) we had a while back. They are based in Birmingham and had set up a tentative date to play at Doc's on a Friday (6 months ago) and a bigger venue on the next night. The gig at the large venue fell through and we left it at, "Next time you're in town" Well, they will be in town next Friday and we will have another big deal band in the house for about 1/5 of what they will earn the next night. We will have to boost the hell out of this, but we should have quite a party.
> ...



This site has them out of Kansas City.  But playing the sound track now and they are a pretty good blues band.

Music


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 11, 2016)

Welp, it's almost 80 degrees out, the cats are on the patio soaking up the sun an I don't have to run the furnaces. 
That'll change come next weekend........


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 11, 2016)

Been snowing here since about 1030 this morning.  Redskins aren't playing good football today.  Hope the Packers play better.  Another bit of news...  I just ordered myself a new 27 inch 5K iMac on-line.  Santa won't disappoint me this year!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 11, 2016)

Redskins just scored a touchdown to go back on top!!!  Good job.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 11, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > OK... Lori got in touch. It seems that the band came highly recommended by a band (John and Jacob) we had a while back. They are based in Birmingham and had set up a tentative date to play at Doc's on a Friday (6 months ago) and a bigger venue on the next night. The gig at the large venue fell through and we left it at, "Next time you're in town" Well, they will be in town next Friday and we will have another big deal band in the house for about 1/5 of what they will earn the next night. We will have to boost the hell out of this, but we should have quite a party.
> ...


Aqualung, right?


----------



## peach174 (Dec 11, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > OK... Lori got in touch. It seems that the band came highly recommended by a band (John and Jacob) we had a while back. They are based in Birmingham and had set up a tentative date to play at Doc's on a Friday (6 months ago) and a bigger venue on the next night. The gig at the large venue fell through and we left it at, "Next time you're in town" Well, they will be in town next Friday and we will have another big deal band in the house for about 1/5 of what they will earn the next night. We will have to boost the hell out of this, but we should have quite a party.
> ...



Dang Ernie they're really good.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 11, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




Correct.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 11, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Redskins just scored a touchdown to go back on top!!!  Good job.



I left Rob Kelley on my fantasy bench in more than 1 league.


----------



## 007 (Dec 11, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


My JD X720 Ultimate is the biggest lawn tractor JD makes up to the compact tractors. Still it has quad hydraulics, active PTO, locking differential, power steering, tilt wheel, full gauges, full lights, and what not. It's a beast. No snow it won't move that falls around here. Put a dent in the finances but, I've always believed that you get what you pay for...


----------



## Dalia (Dec 11, 2016)

Hello everybody, almost finish with christmas shopping i prefer to do it at soon as i can stores are full of peoples.
Here in france there is no snow  Montrovant i realy like your avatar white polaire bear they look good for christmas décoration


----------



## 007 (Dec 11, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


There's a few channels that have excellent shows on them like Discovery, Smithsonian, Travel and the Science channel. I'm addicted to GOLD RUSH on the Discovery channel... 

Ghost Adventures on the Travel is good too. Been watching that since the very beginning.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 11, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Redskins just scored a touchdown to go back on top!!!  Good job.


All I wanna know is are scalps being taken?


----------



## 007 (Dec 11, 2016)

Kat said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


Is it just me... or do I sense a possible hook up between Kat and Ernie...


----------



## 007 (Dec 11, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > I guess you could say the Army got my goat!  Packers play today and so do my beloved Redskins.  Life is good.  Very good!
> ...


Living in WI, I've been a died hard Packer fan since I can remember, but, I've quit watching football, for reasons I will forego divulging here in the CS.

Just extra time to putz around out in the man cave in the shop.


----------



## 007 (Dec 11, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> 74 is way too warm for me in the winter - 62 or 63 at night when we're sleeping.  Summertime though, for the A/C 75 is about right.  A lot of it is psychological.  When I was running a large agency in Kansas, we had an olympic size indoor pool.  We kept the water temp 5 or 6 degrees warmer in the summer than we did in the winter.  When its in the 20s outside the water feels warmer to them at a lower temp than it does when it is in the 90s outside.


Yup, me too, gotta turn the ole thermostat down at night. I can NOT sleep if it's too warm. I do turn it up when I get up though to 70.


----------



## 007 (Dec 11, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Been snowing here since about 1030 this morning.  Redskins aren't playing good football today.  Hope the Packers play better.  Another bit of news...  I just ordered myself a new 27 inch 5K iMac on-line.  Santa won't disappoint me this year!


Sometimes ya just gotta supplement ole Santa Claus...


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 11, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Got out the winter windows for three of our doors, late breakfast is done, trash bagged up and laundry will be finished soon.  Then I need to unpack the Yukon of landscape tools and reload with winter gear.  Hopefully I can track down a snow blower and get my customers all cleaned out.  Our snow storm is suppose to go into the mid evening, so I may have to delay that.  Which leaves me with getting the tree up and lights strung.
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


It's mid 70s right now........  

A few minutes ago we had a heavy wind gust, suddenly all the cats were inside looking out........


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 11, 2016)

Packers are kicking butt but #12 playing hurt.  They shouldn't let players who are hurt continue to play.  It's just wrong.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 11, 2016)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


I guess it's all a matter of scale.  I don't have a garden, but I do have a couple hundred acres of birch and spruce forest that needs...umm, "cultivation".  My JD looks something like this:


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 11, 2016)

Well, it's freeze yer nuts cold here, or if you don't have the requisite equipment to freeze your nuts, the cold will bring out the roses on all four cheeks.  It's been 1-3 degrees F most of the day.  The good news is, there's not wind to speak of, so we aren't suffering wind chill.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 11, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Well, it's freeze yer nuts cold here, or if you don't have the requisite equipment to freeze your nuts, the cold will bring out the roses on all four cheeks.  It's been 1-3 degrees F most of the day.  The good news is, there's not wind to speak of, so we aren't suffering wind chill.



But no snow?  Don't you sort of need the winter snow to keep the fire hazard down?

At least you should be helping Chris feel a bit better about her weather.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 11, 2016)

Managed to get my list of tasks completed today.  Kind of my first weekend back from pneumonia, so I hope I didn't over do.  My ribs were good and my other side must be a muscle pull.  It is stiff now but not uncomfortable.  Unfortunately tomorrow is just as busy, get off all the snow from the dealership vehicles, plow the lot, move vehicles back, shovel my customers drives and sidewalks and dump my trailer load of brush.  Why does it get dark so early?


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 11, 2016)

Quickie driveby....we are enjoying our "human day" right now (Sunday is motel day and night), took our showers, just finished watching the mid season finale of The Walking Dead (I know it's bad of me, but I love negan) and I am comfy in my double bed and Mrg is comfy in his, so it's night night time cuz we have the motel to wake us at 8am so we can hit the road for our 2.5 hour drive to check out the room/house sitting gig. Then it is 2.5 hours back again...gonna be a long day.

Wish us luck!

I'll holler atcha all when we get back here on the coast to let you guys know how it all went down...sometime around 5ish is when we 
 be back.

Hugs

Hugs

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 11, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Quickie driveby....we are enjoying our "human day" right now (Sunday is motel day and night), took our showers, just finished watching the mid season finale of The Walking Dead (I know it's bad of me, but I love negan) and I am comfy in my double bed and Mrg is comfy in his, so it's night night time cuz we have the motel to wake us at 8am so we can hit the road for our 2.5 hour drive to check out the room/house sitting gig. Then it is 2.5 hours back again...gonna be a long day.
> 
> Wish us luck!
> 
> ...



Fingers crossed this is the one that works!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 12, 2016)

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition,
Kat's mom and her sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
Ringel's Gizmo,
Hombre for wellness,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all others who need to find their way back.

Sunset over Annapolis Naval Academy


----------



## 007 (Dec 12, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


PhotoBucket was acting up, double loaded my pic, deleted one and it just had to be the one I used a link to. As far as a garden, I've worked and slaved over gardens for years but I'm done. If it's not one thing it's another around here that just makes it not worth it. There's huge farmers markets around here, and a farm that has a real nice little produce stand about a mile and a half away so, I need a couple nice fat home grown tomatoes or peppers or cucumbers or whatever, I'll just go buy them.






Yeah looks like you have a utility tractor. I've looked at quite a few of them because I have things that need doing that I could really use a bucket and a backhoe, big time. Seems like around here though if you're going to get one that isn't beat to crap and has 4 wheel drive, you're looking at like $25G's on up. I'd just buy it, use it, then sell it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 12, 2016)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Our property now never needs anything like that but when we did long ago, we just hired somebody to come do it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 12, 2016)

Good morning everybody.  Woke up temps above freezing again, unusual for mid December, and we'll have a pleasant day again today.  Temps return to normal for us in a few days though.

Our Cowboys lost last night.  Sigh.  But they had a heck of a run with the second string quarterback who is probably now the first string quarterback.

Noted that we're due for the year's best meteor display on Tuesday night, but much of the country will have cloud cover and it will be diminished by another super moon for the rest of us.  But oh well.  As the world turns and all that.

Gotta go fix Hombre and me some breakfast. He is much better but still has some weakness so I'm not letting him do much.  This was the most sick he has ever been in his entire life and he is taking orders (from me) surprisingly well.  I'm enjoying that part while it lasts.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 12, 2016)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Oh and you probably didn't read back far enough to know that GW's new baby (tractor) is named "Hozilla."


----------



## esthermoon (Dec 12, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Well, it's freeze yer nuts cold here, or if you don't have the requisite equipment to freeze your nuts, the cold will bring out the roses on all four cheeks.  It's been 1-3 degrees F most of the day.  The good news is, there's not wind to speak of, so we aren't suffering wind chill.


After reading your words I'm freezing too


----------



## peach174 (Dec 12, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Woke up temps above freezing again, unusual for mid December, and we'll have a pleasant day again today.  Temps return to normal for us in a few days though.
> 
> Our Cowboys lost last night.  Sigh.  But they had a heck of a run with the second string quarterback who is probably now the first string quarterback.
> 
> ...




Thats great news Foxfyre!


----------



## peach174 (Dec 12, 2016)

Saturday and Sun. afternoon went much better thanks to the cattle prod.

I fell asleep on the couch Sat. night.
Got into the deep nrem state and Hubby couldn't wake me up to take my pill at 10:00 p.m.
He grabbed my big toe and twisted and I was startled awake.
I hit the back of the couch with my left elbow and did an uppercut with my right fist. Good Lord! what a rude awakeing. 
So, I wasn't able to get back to sleep for a few hours. 
I will hear from my friend today as to when her son inlaw gets back.
If any are interested I let you know what he does with them.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 12, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Saturday and Sun. afternoon went much better thanks to the cattle prod.
> 
> I fell asleep on the couch Sat. night.
> Got into the deep nrem state and Hubby couldn't wake me up to take my pill at 10:00 p.m.
> ...



You are ready to fight when woken up!


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 12, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


From that album but it's "Locomotive Breath"


----------



## peach174 (Dec 12, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Saturday and Sun. afternoon went much better thanks to the cattle prod.
> ...



Yeah, sometimes ,especially when woken during deep delta sleep and under alot of stress . 
That's why hubby was way down at my feet and had them wrapped up in my blanket.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 12, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




Yep!
As soon as they did the intro I knew it was Locomotive Breath.
Dang they are good!
Almost if not better in some parts than Jethro Tull. 
He's just as good on the flute.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 12, 2016)

I spent the weekend dog sitting for my brother and sister-in-law's dog Teddy.  Teddy is a typical dog, fun loving, loyal, affectionate and playful.  But he was teaching Daisy the Mutt bad habits.  Teddy cannot abide the moving image of another animal.  Dogs on TV, on my iPad, anywhere elicits barking, stomping of paws and general mayhem.  Daisy and I could settle into a big armchair and watch a movie or television without disturbance.  But Teddy watches TV, especially for the commercials.

A dog on a commercial drives Teddy nuts!  I have a video on the iPad of Daisy scurrying around the house.  That drove Teddy nuts in spite of the fact there was the actual living Daisy right there beside him.

We barely made it out of the parking lot at Thompson Park.  Daisy was on her leash, Teddy on his.  They promptly tangled each other up while the brake on Teddy's leash locked shut.  The two of them had turned their leashes into macramé project and we were just locking the car!  After untangling the Gordion knot these mutts had tied, I made it about 75 feet before they had done it again.

But Sunday dawned cold and snowy and my brother and sister-in-law showed up to gather Teddy by 11:00.  All is back to normal at the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 12, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Didn't stand on one foot though, OR toss the flute in the air.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 12, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




Yeah, I always thought that was a rip off from the Hopi God kokopelli.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 12, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Locomotive Breath didn't really showcase Ian Anderson's flute. Yes, this guy is good, but give a listen to this: (Thick As a Brick)


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 12, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


I know, right? I have Kokopelli tattooed on my left arm.
Here's a number that should remove any doubt as to Ian Anderson's skill with a flute. Bouree by J. S. Bach


----------



## peach174 (Dec 12, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




Yes he is excellent on the flute.
You think I haven't seen Tull live from several concerts I went to? 
Common Ernie, were a couple of orginal wookstockers here. 

I still think he ripped off Kokopelli in his showmanship, its the same stance.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 12, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




Sorry, I was posting as you put this up.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 12, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I can't think of Jethro Tull's band as a blues band though they are included in the blues rock genre.  I can't think of Jethro Tull without thinking of Oscar in "Armageddon".  He's going through some sort of physical/mental evaluation at NASA before they are launched to destroy the oncoming asteroid, and he says something like, "What I can't stand is somebody who thinks Jethro Tull is just another guy in the band."  And the NASA guy says, "Who is Jethro Tull?"  Oscar is incredulous of course.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 12, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  Woke up temps above freezing again, unusual for mid December, and we'll have a pleasant day again today.  Temps return to normal for us in a few days though.
> ...



By the way Peach, how long should the weakness and slight vertigo/dizziness last?


----------



## peach174 (Dec 12, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




I had 2 older Hopi Indian women friends in the 1970's in Tucson.
They taught me alot about the hopi gods and basket weaving, clay pots and original art decorations for it. How to bake breads with the different types of corns they have. The blue corn makes excellent tortillas.
They taught me about the plants of the desert and how to survive in it. Also how to track. 
They told me all of their stories handed down from their elders. 

And you have a kokopelli  tattoo.
Priceless!!


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 12, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


I was shocked as well!  Ian Anderson is a great showman. I saw Tull with Procol Harem, maybe 15 years ago. For the Jethro Tull set, the stage was decorated like a lower class London flat with sofa, small black and white TV and laundry hanging. All through the show, he would pick people to come up on stage and sit on the sofa. He served tea and crumpets from a silver tea set.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 12, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




For at least a few more days.
It usually takes about a full 7 days, if it's still happening after that he should be seen again.
It also might be the drugs he's on as a reaction
Watch it close, if it's the drugs it gets worse.
If he's getting better each day it's the weakness. It really drains them.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 12, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it's freeze yer nuts cold here, or if you don't have the requisite equipment to freeze your nuts, the cold will bring out the roses on all four cheeks.  It's been 1-3 degrees F most of the day.  The good news is, there's not wind to speak of, so we aren't suffering wind chill.
> ...


It does get too cold to snow.  We've had ice fog the past couple of days, but it doesn't give us the snow cover we need.  And, yes, any winter we have so little snow means we'll have a very bad fire season the following summer.  
This morning it was between -1 and +3 degrees, depending on whether you were in a low spot.  Low areas tend to become cold sinks with things get this cold.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 12, 2016)

blackhawk said:


>


How did you get into our crew room to video tape the mechanics!?  That looks like several of my colleagues when free food is on offer, or they beat the caterers onto the airplanes.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 12, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Quickie driveby....we are enjoying our "human day" right now (Sunday is motel day and night), took our showers, just finished watching the mid season finale of The Walking Dead (I know it's bad of me, but I love negan) and I am comfy in my double bed and Mrg is comfy in his, so it's night night time cuz we have the motel to wake us at 8am so we can hit the road for our 2.5 hour drive to check out the room/house sitting gig. Then it is 2.5 hours back again...gonna be a long day.
> 
> Wish us luck!
> 
> ...


Good luck and loads of huggies!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 12, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



He's off all the antibiotics and treatment drugs except for a probiotic twice a day for another week.  Back on the regular meds he takes all the time--blood pressure, cholesterol, gout, etc. that he has no apparent reaction to. And he is getting stronger day by day--still has some trouble getting up out of his lounger in the living room but no problem getting up out of his office chair in the office.  But we're on day 4 since his discharge from the hospital so I won't get concerned yet.  I won't let him go outside to walk yet.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 12, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



And that is true blues - and good blues.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 12, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Then it is more Lily still weakness.
The old body went through the ringer. High fever really is draining.
But yes keep in eye on it.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 12, 2016)

Today is the first day I have needed heating for a week. It has been a very mild December so far. This year has already been the warmest year on record and that is without the December mild spell.
Global warming appears to be looming. The ice caps are melting and taking longer to freeze over in winter.
The great barrier reef is dying because of the sea temperature rising.

We used to have a disk jockey named Stuart Henry who was a prophet of doom, and his catch phrase was.
"The crunch is coming". I think he may be right,.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 12, 2016)

Say Foxfyre,
Did they ever do a 2nd blood test for a hidden 2nd infection once the 1st one was knocked out by drugs?
That's what they caught in this last UTI hubby had.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 12, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Today is the first day I have needed heating for a week. It has been a very mild December so far. This year has already been the warmest year on record and that is without the December mild spell.
> Global warming appears to be looming. The ice caps are melting and taking longer to freeze over in winter.
> The great barrier reef is dying because of the sea temperature rising.
> 
> ...



Well I hope you are well Dajjal and I am always pleased when you drop in the Coffee Shop.  I don't know whether England appreciates the mild winter, but I sure don't mind it when we aren't subjected to really cold weather.  For every mild winter we have like this one it seems we have another that is abnormally cold.  So who knows?

But discussion of global warming is one of those issues on which there is broad disagreement and I know your beliefs are just as heartfelt as anybody else's.  But because some get contentious in discussions of that topic, they are best done on the environmental or political threads.

Right now I am looking at the copay for Hombre's hospital stay after Medicare and our supplemental insurance have paid everything else.  That is our crunch time reality.  But at least we have the money to pay it.  We'll just have to give up something else that would be a lot more fun.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 12, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Say Foxfyre,
> Did they ever do a 2nd blood test for a hidden 2nd infection once the 1st one was knocked out by drugs?
> That's what they caught in this last UTI hubby had.



I am sure they did Peach.  They said they wanted to identify every possible source of infection.  He had x-rays, Ct scans, ultra sounds, blood tests every day, and some blood cultures that took days to incubate and of course urine samples.  I can't imagine they missed anything.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 12, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Say Foxfyre,
> ...




Then more than likely it's weakness. 
Thats a good thing, he is getting well, it's just gonna take him some time.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 12, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Say Foxfyre,
> Did they ever do a 2nd blood test for a hidden 2nd infection once the 1st one was knocked out by drugs?
> That's what they caught in this last UTI hubby had.



Other than of course he wants the weakness to go away, they did discover he had gained a lot of weight above what he thought he weighed.  So he and I are on a diet--he's getting plenty of calories to keep his strength up--as I need to lose some  pounds too.  Right now he is being very cooperative and I have my fingers crossed that will continue after he is fully independent again.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 12, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Say Foxfyre,
> ...




Get yourselves a Nutribullet RX
The recipit for their Citrus slimmer
2 cups fresh spinich leaves
1/2 cup grapefruit sections
1small orange
4 med. Strawberrirs
3/4 cup rasberrirs
2 Tbsp. chia seeds
2cups water.

This combo works great at eating away stored body fat.
Hubby has lost over 25 lbs so far.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 12, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...




It tastes good when served cold.
Not so hot at room temp. but still drinkable.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 12, 2016)

News update.
The son in law just called us to get the scoop on things
He will be here tomorrow.
I feel so sorry for the poor man, so much he has to deal with when he gets back.
I do hope he kills that male goat and gives the meat to Lil, she could use it, being a widow now.
She does like having the Geese, ducks and chickens.
She can make some extra income by selling the eggs to the local feed store.
The good thing to come out of this lama drama err... goat drama , is the goat helped Lillian to push back the bigger problems for a few days with something else to worry abut till he got back.
Now the 2 of them can help each other.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 12, 2016)

Christmas 1968.  Now, 1968 itself was a year that contained too much history.  The Tet Offensive, the Czechoslovakian uprising, assassinations, riots in Chicago.  The year was weary by the time we hit Christmas.  But what a Christmas!

The Apollo 8 astronauts orbited the moon and read from Genesis while my family, all but your humble narrator, fell ill with the Hong Kong flu.  I was about to turn 12, but the care of my family made me feel ten years older.  Mom, Pop and my little brother were all down with the flu and I was the only one in the house capable of fetching orange juice, hot tea, cold compresses and buckets to my stricken family. 

I called my sainted Uncle Alex and told him our supplies were running low.  Could he please bring us tissues, toilet paper, milk, juice, decongestants, and Lysol.  Uncle Alex obliged, but he left the groceries at the foot of the driveway fearing that he too might come down with the dreaded bug.  Remember how they lowered food to the leper colony in the movie Ben Hur?  I gathered everything up and went about my charges with the fervency and deliberate manner of Clara Barton.

Apollo 8 splashed down successfully and the astronauts were duly celebrated for their feat. I got everyone back on their feet by New Year's Eve.  We all watched the ball drop in Times Square by the light of our old Muntz Black and White TV.  We made a thank you call to Uncle Alex for his generosity, but we failed to cite his reluctance to come in to the Big House.

Of course the flu ran its way through the family and lingered just long enough to put me down just before my 12th birthday in January.  No birthday party, but some much appreciated time off school.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 12, 2016)

1968 was a bad year for me.
My Dad died in April of that year.
I was 15.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 12, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I know Jethro Tull is a band, but I couldn't name a song or listen to a song and know it is a Tull song.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 12, 2016)

This was on my Facebook and I thought it was a great picture.  They are trying to sell the shirt, and the pic might be photoshopped, but....
For our Game of Thrones fans:


----------



## peach174 (Dec 12, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...




My husband is the same way.
Just not much into music, but likes to listen to it.

While we were living in San Diego people kept accusing him of being one of the ZZ Topp members, especially when he has sun glasses on.
He would say who?
I would laugh and say to them, yes he does doesn't he. 
I had to explain it to him.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 12, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Saturday and Sun. afternoon went much better thanks to the cattle prod.
> 
> I fell asleep on the couch Sat. night.
> Got into the deep nrem state and Hubby couldn't wake me up to take my pill at 10:00 p.m.
> ...




Yes estermoon it's funny!! 
But he knew before he married me that I had a blackbelt in Karate, which I got while in my 20's.
It's also why I was into the maritial arts films of the 70's. 
I married the one I'm still with when I was 30.
I made sure my ex would never beat me or choke me ever again.
It's also why he was down by my feet when he woke me up and made sure the blanket was wrapped around my feet.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 12, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



ZZ Top, I can name songs from them.  Sharp Dressed Man, Legs.....no other titles off the top of my head, but I know their music well enough.  My father is a fan, so I heard plenty of their music through him, not to mention when I was young and MTV was big, ZZ Top had videos that got played regularly.  Jethro Tull, on the other hand, is just not a band I've had much exposure to.

I'm certainly into music, but not that genre.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 12, 2016)

peach174 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Saturday and Sun. afternoon went much better thanks to the cattle prod.
> ...




Rusty my cat learned the hard way lesson of never wake mommy up.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 12, 2016)

peach174 said:


> 1968 was a bad year for me.
> My Dad died in April of that year.
> I was 15.


My Pop died forty years later in April of 2008.  Maybe it's April that sucks.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 12, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> From that album but it's "Locomotive Breath"



Reason I held off correcting Gracie as she was half right. I immediately knew it was locomotive breath, but the song being played came from Aqualung... I was fortunate enough to see Tull playing "Passion Play". Maybe one of my least favorite albums the band produced, but was a great experience anyway...

Ian Anderson invested into fish (Salmon) farming in England later in life...


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 12, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Thanks.  Does he substitute this for one meal?  Or it a between meal thing?  I would need to adjust the recipe to eliminate the grapefruit as a couple of his meds don't work well with it.

I do something similar with freshly ground flaxseed and flax oil fused with cottage cheese - plus a whole orange, whole apple, a bit of unrefined honey or I can use any fruit or berries.  And instead of water I use crushed ice and blend into a really tasty smoothie that essentially replaces breakfast.  

Then we are content with a very light snack for lunch and normal but not oversized portions for dinner.   I should know within a week if we need to adjust.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 12, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > 1968 was a bad year for me.
> ...


 
Maybe it is.
My Mom just died this April too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 12, 2016)

peach174 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Saturday and Sun. afternoon went much better thanks to the cattle prod.
> ...



I am major impressed with that black belt.  That is one thing I will always regret not doing though I did take some karate--not to the point for qualifying for a belt--and self defense classes.  I taught some of the intellectual part--do's and don'ts and such--of our self defense classes but not the physical part of the training so I never felt fully proficient.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 12, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




In between meals, once in the morning.
Substitute it with another type of citrus fruit if you can.
Citrus is part of the key ingredient to eating away the stored fats.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 12, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


 

It took me ten years to get it but was well worth it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 12, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



But once you listen to some of his stuff, he is pretty unforgettable.


----------



## 007 (Dec 12, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Whatever happened to the Karate girl from down under?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 12, 2016)

She just sort of faded away.  I think a Joey must have got her...


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 12, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Maybe because of mixing hard rock and fluting, but the little I've tried I found fairly forgettable.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 12, 2016)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Noomi remains on the vigil list but she sort of just vanished several months ago.  I keep the candles burning in hope that she will come back as she definitely became a member of the CS family and several of us were very fond of her.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 12, 2016)

ok. Need some honest and serious opinions here.
We went and visited, had lunch at their house. Very pleasant people. Nice house. Nice room. New carpet. Everything clean. Except:

Graffiti marked everywhere. 
Metal on windows and doors as guards.
Neighborhood is known gang infestation and according to what I saw on google..the WORST and UNSAFEST neighborhood in Bakersfield.
They are leaving in march....and will not be back until october. 8 months. They wanted roommates to watch their house because they "cannot leave it unattended". No relatives would agree to house sit for them. not even her daughters.
We are to pay 600 per month to housesit. Is this not backwards?
One field over is Cottonwood Road. One word for that road. BAD BAD BAD. Only thing that separates her from Cottonwood Road is a field. Thats it. Just a field. Surrounding that field are homes that...um...well.....uh.....no. So her home, that she does not want left empty for EIGHT MONTHS and thinks she found two DUMBASSES to PAY her to sit her house in the middle of ghetto....

Should we?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 12, 2016)

Gracie said:


> ok. Need some honest and serious opinions here.
> We went and visited, had lunch at their house. Very pleasant people. Nice house. Nice room. New carpet. Everything clean. Except:
> 
> Graffiti marked everywhere.
> ...


I'd stick with the RV.  Seriously, Gracie, a more "seasoned" couple like you and Mr. G. might seem like easy pickings for your "neighbors".  Unless either, or both, or you are crack shots and armed to the teeth, or can swing a BB bat like a pro, I'd take a pass.  I, for one, would not like to read about you guys in the obits.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 12, 2016)

In short....waste of time. I think. Or am I being too picky?

What it comes down to is.....

Continue to be homeless, safe, with known docs, a vet that I rely on, a street...any street here, actually, that I can walk at midnight with my dog without being attacked by pit bulls (yes, we saw a few, tied to trees in the neighborhood), stars at night. Cold but we have blankets, and continue to wait for something to break for us.....or do we pull up stakes and give this a try for a clean room with new carpet, and nice people, in a really really really BAD neighborhood?

Oh, and her daughters, who refuse to house sit for her, have keys to the house. Are they allowed to prance into Moms house for the next 8 months??? I think so. Thats who we would be paying the rent to, since they will be in Washington for 8 months.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 12, 2016)

GW....MrG said if something does not happen HERE by spring, when it is safe to drive such a distance....make ready for some peenuckle.....he said to spell it that way. Oh, and make sure hozilla has lots of oil cuz iffen you has some spruce to ho down, he's gonna ho it.

Deal?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 12, 2016)

Gracie said:


> In short....waste of time. I think. Or am I being too picky?
> 
> What it comes down to is.....
> 
> ...


And they want you to pay for such a privilege...Nah, take the pass on his one, Gracie.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 12, 2016)

I know!! That is what bugs me the most, I think. They should be paying US...and 600 ain't enough!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 12, 2016)

Gracie said:


> GW....MrG said if something does not happen HERE by spring, when it is safe to drive such a distance....make ready for some peenuckle.....he said to spell it that way. Oh, and make sure hozilla has lots of oil cuz iffen you has some spruce to ho down, he's gonna ho it.
> 
> Deal?


Sweetie, you and Mr. Gracie gots a deal.  Hozilla makes it lots easier for ol' fo'ks like us to work.  Things might be tight, the cabin is small, but I think we can get you guys a place by winter next year.  Even my partner is on board, he's had to live in his car on occasion, so he fully understands the inconvenience.  You guys would have to put up with us, though.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 12, 2016)

Gracie said:


> ok. Need some honest and serious opinions here.
> We went and visited, had lunch at their house. Very pleasant people. Nice house. Nice room. New carpet. Everything clean. Except:
> 
> Graffiti marked everywhere.
> ...




OH!  NO! NO! NO!
If its the area I knew in the 80's it's bad news. Full of crips & bloods. Hispanic gangs.
Stay away from that place, they'll kill your dog and then get to both of you.
They should be paying someone to stay there.
A young person that's armed to the teeth.
No not for you and your little family.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 12, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > GW....MrG said if something does not happen HERE by spring, when it is safe to drive such a distance....make ready for some peenuckle.....he said to spell it that way. Oh, and make sure hozilla has lots of oil cuz iffen you has some spruce to ho down, he's gonna ho it.
> ...


Put up with you? Oh noes!!! lol
mrg said to tell you..DEAL!!! Yeah, your place might me be small..I have no idea, but it can't be smaller than this rv or my van!!!!
PM me your address. I will see if I can find it on google. Or if not via google, send me a pic of your palace in email or pm if you have one. Tell your partner THANK YOU, for us too. Plus..we would be there to help Partner (thats his name now, you now) when you are in Hong Kong with your daughters. And it will be spring!!! 

Um...when do moose rut? Should we look out for horney critters on the highway?


----------



## Gracie (Dec 12, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > ok. Need some honest and serious opinions here.
> ...


Aha!! So...you are familiar with cotton wood road in bakes, are ya? NOW you know why I am....omg!! faced.

BAD. Such nice people too. But...I keep thinking they think they found some really dumb people. That kinda bums me out. Fooled again.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 12, 2016)

Gracie said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




Stayed with friends in another area in Bakes, but yes that area of town if full of gangs.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 12, 2016)

I will see you guys later tonight. MrG wants to go to bed. Once he is asleep....DEEPLY asleep, I will sneak back on for some chitchat.

Sorry I didn't have better news. I know you guys are all pulling for us. But...as usual..I am really not surprised. So not too much down about it. Nothing surprises me any more. But we are safe now, at "home" in the rv and have to make MrGs bed cuz his knee hurts from sitting so long in the car.

Be back later.

Smooches


----------



## peach174 (Dec 12, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I will see you guys later tonight. MrG wants to go to bed. Once he is asleep....DEEPLY asleep, I will sneak back on for some chitchat.
> 
> Sorry I didn't have better news. I know you guys are all pulling for us. But...as usual..I am really not surprised. So not too much down about it. Nothing surprises me any more. But we are safe now, at "home" in the rv and have to make MrGs bed cuz his knee hurts from sitting so long in the car.
> 
> ...


 

I really feel something will come along for you soon after the New Year.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 12, 2016)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


DEAL!  If you and Mr.G. are still in need come Spring.  Partner was already contemplating where to build you a place.  Not palatial, but comfy.  We are "off-grid", so you might want to find out what that means (no electric company billing you, water...hopefully we'll get a well in...


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 12, 2016)

Gracie said:


> ok. Need some honest and serious opinions here.
> We went and visited, had lunch at their house. Very pleasant people. Nice house. Nice room. New carpet. Everything clean. Except:
> 
> Graffiti marked everywhere.
> ...





 No. No. No. Like others said (I think Peaches) I also believe something is waiting for  you, and it will break.
Again, I am so sorry.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 13, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > ok. Need some honest and serious opinions here.
> ...



And if you decide to agree to house sit for them, it should be at no expense to you.  You are absolutely right that to ask you to pay for the privilege of guarding their house is just not right.  In fact you should require some sort of salary--not enough to upset your benefits but you'll need a gun, etc.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 13, 2016)

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition,
Kat's mom and her sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
Ringel's Gizmo,
Hombre for wellness,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all others who need to find their way back

Sunset over the Air Force Academy


----------



## Gracie (Dec 13, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Off grid. Also means dry cabin, right? Compost toilet.  I think we are getting our lessons now, lol. But, a generator might help, eh? And a well would be better than hauling water.

I think hozilla needs to be put to work and all four of us get our old butts in gear before we get too decrepit and get those Tiny House log cabins built with all those trees you have and then rent them out! You could retire sooner!

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 13, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


 Listen to some Jethro Tull. By the time you've heard 4 or 5 numbers, you will be able to recognize the unique style.


----------



## 007 (Dec 13, 2016)

Well, I have an eye exam today at 12:45. My glasses have been a little too strong for me for a couple years now. Last time I had an eye exam the doc told me my eyes had actually gotten better as far as focused... imagine that. 90% of the time I never wear my glasses. The TV looks better without them. But my right eye which used to be clear as a bell now has a bunch of those damn string floaters in it with one vertical chunk that's just off to the right of dead center in my line of vision, and it's quite annoying when I'm looking at something bright like the computer monitor or the tv. I understand there's nothing they can do for them either, as I've been told they usually fall apart and drop to the bottom of your eye. I'd like to know if there's something I could do to possibly help prevent them from forming, or if there's some drops that can help, something... anything... I'll tell ya, getting old sucks.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 13, 2016)

I've been getting old for a long time now.  Sure, you develope lumps and bumps, get pains in strange places, and sometimes can't get into road gear but all in all it ain't so bad!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 13, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



So true.  There's nobody else quick like this band.  But I still don't hear it as blues.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 13, 2016)

YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!

No more dealing with this
Not the goat Lil & I were dealing with but just as nasty. 
I think its a tie between Goats and Lamas both are nasty animals.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 13, 2016)

007 said:


> Well, I have an eye exam today at 12:45. My glasses have been a little too strong for me for a couple years now. Last time I had an eye exam the doc told me my eyes had actually gotten better as far as focused... imagine that. 90% of the time I never wear my glasses. The TV looks better without them. But my right eye which used to be clear as a bell now has a bunch of those damn string floaters in it with one vertical chunk that's just off to the right dead center in my line of vision, and it's quite annoying when I'm looking at something bright like the computer monitor or the tv. I understand there's nothing they can do for them either, as I've been told they usually fall apart and drop to the bottom of your eye. I'd like to know if there's something I could do to possibly help prevent them from forming, or if there's some drops that can help, something... anything... I'll tell ya, getting old sucks.



I've had the same phenomenon that has just recently developed in my right eye, 007, little black floaters, and yes they are really annoying.  But they do seem to come and go.  Last night and today I have none, but I know they'll come back.  I have a call in to my opthamologist who is world class though and when I can get her an appointment, she will know what, if anything, can be done about them.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 13, 2016)

Yes my husband and I have them too.
Old Age my friends. 
Eye Floaters: Causes, Symptoms, and Treatment


----------



## peach174 (Dec 13, 2016)

I can't thank you enough Gallantwarrior for your help on this sticky situation.
We knew nothing about goats.
I was afraid I might accidentaly break his neck the way I twisted his head and neck in a leverage hold lock up against the fence. He thrashed around hard enough I thouht he might break his neck himself or my hands or fingers. 1 min. seemed like a really long,long  time.
I was glad to hear that a cattle prod or stun gunn was ok to use. I didn't know what the watts would do to it. 
We both know about - Lamas yes , Emus yes, but not goats.  
We botth have friends who have Lama & Emu farms.
Not goats.

Now maybe you all have a better understanding as to why I woke up swinging from a stage 3 deep sleep ,where even a heard of wildhorses running down our dirt street would not have woken me.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 13, 2016)

Let's see... Every once in a while, the state of Alabama requires me to listen to some horribly boring stuff, expecting I'll retain a great deal of it. This time around, I was given two choices. #1 was showing up at noon a half hour from here as an alternate, (I would get a seat for a 6 hour droll over 2 days if someone else decided they didn't want to be bored to tears) and If I got in, I would have to pay $175. Seems masochistic to me. #2 was showing up at 10 AM tomorrow morning a half hour from here in the other direction, taking a 30 minute review and a 45 minute test for free.
Anyone care to hazard a guess which option I've chosen? Hint: I am not masochistic.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 13, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Let's see... Every once in a while, the state of Alabama requires me to listen to some horribly boring stuff, expecting I'll retain a great deal of it. This time around, I was given two choices. #1 was showing up at noon a half hour from here as an alternate, (I would get a seat for a 6 hour droll over 2 days if someone else decided they didn't want to be bored to tears) and If I got in, I would have to pay $175. Seems masochistic to me. #2 was showing up at 10 AM tomorrow morning a half hour from here in the other direction, taking a 30 minute review and a 45 minute test for free.
> Anyone care to hazard a guess which option I've chosen? Hint: I am not masochistic.




#2 ? 
Does this happen to be one of the State requirements for your business license?


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 13, 2016)

Yes. Seeing we are considering adding some food items, we will have more stringent and frequent health inspections. I need to upgrade from alcohol service to food service manager. All migratory waterfowl must be properly aligned.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 13, 2016)

Basically, you need to remember 41 and 135. Remember those 2 numbers and you have a 50% score. From then on, it's how to wash your hands and don't let raw chicken juice get on raw shellfish
I took an online sample test and discovered that I have no idea how to wash my hands. Apparently, some people must forget to turn on the water so the correct first step is not wet hands.
Other than that, if you remember not to store dead people at room temperature in the kitchen, you're good to go.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 13, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Yes. Seeing we are considering adding some food items, we will have more stringent and frequent health inspections. I need to upgrade from alcohol service to food service manager. All migratory waterfowl must be properly aligned.




GROAN!!


----------



## peach174 (Dec 13, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Basically, you need to remember 41 and 135. Remember those 2 numbers and you have a 50% score. From then on, it's how to wash your hands and don't let raw chicken juice get on raw shellfish
> I took an online sample test and discovered that I have no idea how to wash my hands. Apparently, some people must forget to turn on the water so the correct first step is not wet hands.
> Other than that, if you remember not to store dead people at room temperature in the kitchen, you're good to go.


 
Funny.

It's required by our VFW Post too as we serve food to the public.
Each of our volunteers have to take a test each year and we get regular health inspections.
Then we have a liquor licence for the bar.


----------



## 007 (Dec 13, 2016)

peach174 said:


> YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> No more dealing with this
> Not the goat Lil & I were dealing with but just as nasty.
> I think its a tie between Goats and Lamas both are nasty animals.


I'll tell ya, way back when, when I was young and dumb and full of .... aaahh, you know... I used to crash at this buddy of mine's farm. I had the upstairs entirely to myself. One morning I got up with a horrible hangover, stumbled out to my truck in the driveway, and was greeted by one of his goats, as I opened my truck door to get in, I looked at the goat that had followed me to my truck, and he then turned his head towards his rear and PEED all over his face, then looked at me as he licked it off. I've had no love for goats ever since. I'd just as soon shoot 'em as look at them. Nasty creatures...


----------



## peach174 (Dec 13, 2016)

007 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...




Totally agree with you.
It's a wonder I didnt have nightmares.
It was awful!

He butted my friend Lil and my husband, knocked them both down.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 13, 2016)

Okay, figured out what I want for Christmas!!!!!!  A new keyboard!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 13, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Basically, you need to remember 41 and 135. Remember those 2 numbers and you have a 50% score. From then on, it's how to wash your hands and don't let raw chicken juice get on raw shellfish
> I took an online sample test and discovered that I have no idea how to wash my hands. Apparently, some people must forget to turn on the water so the correct first step is not wet hands.
> Other than that, if you remember not to store dead people at room temperature in the kitchen, you're good to go.



I once had to deal with the health inspectors not because we ran a food service, but because our agency had a commercial kitchen and did feel the kids in our preschool and day care and summer 'camps'.  The freezer and fridge had to be at proper temperature, and yes the food storage and prep dos and don'ts and how to wash your hands.   It was bad enough way back then and I can just imagine how much worse now after decades of additional rules and regs.

But in our own business we did a lot of restaurant and bar kitchen insurance fire and safety inspections, and we could advise our friends and neighbors where it was safe to eat and where it wasn't.  You would be amazed--and horrified--at the filthy conditions we sometimes found and the really dangerous violations.  And some places we couldn't find a single little thing to criticize and they would pass anybody's white glove test.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 13, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Basically, you need to remember 41 and 135. Remember those 2 numbers and you have a 50% score. From then on, it's how to wash your hands and don't let raw chicken juice get on raw shellfish
> ...


Do you know what the fee is for the license in AZ? It's $700 here.
In Florida, there are only so many licenses and you have to buy your license from someone else. A permit at South Beach in Miami can cost a half million.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 13, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Basically, you need to remember 41 and 135. Remember those 2 numbers and you have a 50% score. From then on, it's how to wash your hands and don't let raw chicken juice get on raw shellfish
> ...


Currently, we have inspections every 6 months. This will change as we add food. We were a tad disappointed in our score a year ago when we only got 98. The rest have all been perfect scores.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 13, 2016)

Gotta run in and open the door for the bartender. My partners were there earlier and set up the bar, so all I need to do is put cash in the til and hug her goodbye.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 13, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I don't think getting a food service license in New Mexico is so difficult--there seem to be an awful lot of new restaurant start ups here, most of which don't last long.  It is only a bit harder to get a beer and wine permit for your restaurant, but full liquor licenses are strictly limited and pretty much go to those with crony political connections, big donors to certain important people, etc.  No connections?  Your chances of getting a full liquor license are slim to none.  An extremely corrupt situation.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 13, 2016)

The little one has a lunchbox made of a flexible cooler-type material to keep her cold food cold.  When I make her lunch particularly early, I put the lunchbox in the fridge until she leaves.  It's probably unimportant as it is only, at most, a half hour of time it would be on the counter, but I do it anyway.  Well, today I did that, then forgot to get it out of the fridge before she left for school.    I just realized it a little while ago.  I hope she liked the chicken pot pie the school was serving for lunch today!

I'm a bad nanny.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 13, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, figured out what I want for Christmas!!!!!!  A new keyboard!



And ahem, Mrs R will be providing that????????


----------



## peach174 (Dec 13, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Sorry I dont know.
It's the Men & Women Veterans who runs everything.
I am auxiliary. 
Lowly tag along wifes or husbands depending.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 13, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, figured out what I want for Christmas!!!!!!  A new keyboard!
> ...


She has been but I need an upgrade...........

Don't tell her I said that, there are knives in the house and she just watched the Lorena Bobbitt case on TV a few days ago............


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 13, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> The little one has a lunchbox made of a flexible cooler-type material to keep her cold food cold.  When I make her lunch particularly early, I put the lunchbox in the fridge until she leaves.  It's probably unimportant as it is only, at most, a half hour of time it would be on the counter, but I do it anyway.  Well, today I did that, then forgot to get it out of the fridge before she left for school.    I just realized it a little while ago.  I hope she liked the chicken pot pie the school was serving for lunch today!
> 
> I'm a bad nanny.



And she also forgot.  Even at the tender age of 6 or 7 it is not too early to learn to take some responsibility for yourself.

Whenever our caretakers never make a mistake like that, it is really easy to become so complacent we take no responsibility for ourselves.  Just chalk it up that everybody is fallible, and a good learning experience in self sufficiency for the little one.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 13, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Every time Hombre mentions admiration for some sweet young gorgeous thing on TV, I just tell him okay, but make sure she can afford you.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 13, 2016)

peach174 said:


> YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> No more dealing with this
> Not the goat Lil & I were dealing with but just as nasty.
> I think its a tie between Goats and Lamas both are nasty animals.


I'll agree about the llamas.  They're pretty nasty.  I had 17 of the critters at one time.  But goats, if they're raised right, are pretty neat animals.  It seems like the billy you had to deal with was not raised properly for human-goat interactions.  Being herd animals, they like to establish that "who's the boss" hierarchy and if humans allow them to be bossy, the human is considered a lesser animal to be pushed around.  Best use for an animal like that is stew meat.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 13, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...




Yes me and Lil agree with you.
Plus I dont know what types of tortures that little boy did to it.
Based on what he did to my metal coolers on the porch.  Jeez !


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 13, 2016)

The first measurable snow is stacking up today.  Three inches as I left the office meant not only the solitary work of brushing snow from my car, but the cars of a couple co-workers.  The drive home was very, very slow.  Driving up the St. Clair Avenue hill we moved at the speed of a funeral procession.  Folks skidded through intersection, and I suppose some bowels moved in the process.

Meanwhile, I did manage to pick up the prime rib roast for Christmas Eve. Ribs 5-8 expertly tied and currently sitting uncovered in the ice box, the slab of meat wore a blister on my credit card to the tune of $73.00!  Daisy the Mutt paid special attention as I mopped off the blood and put the roast on a paper towel lined dinner plate.

I found a photograph taken during the Christmas parade here in town.  The 1973 Christmas parade.  It is of my oldest friend and me as we played our brass Sousaphones in the high school marching band.  I bought a frame and a mat in Potter Blue and shipped it off to sunny Florida where he lives today.  Amazingly, UPS told me it should arrive by this Friday!  With the annual Christmas rush and the predominance of on line shopping, I thought that maybe December 13 might be cutting it too close for Christmas delivery.

The plow trucks are still rumbling around the neighborhood and I just brought Daisy the Mutt in from her lead in the North lawn.  She has stopped pressuring me for a walk n the park tonight.  Thank God!


----------



## 007 (Dec 13, 2016)

Well I got home from the eye clinic about 2:30PM with my pupils dilated big as dimes. I went about closing all the blinds in the house because the sun was shining bright and it was unbearable. My eyes are still messed up and it's 4:35PM, and I had to miss out on a lot of great sunshine during these short days. In any case, the doctor explained to me what the floating things were in my eyes and that yes, I have a rather large one in my right eye and the remnants of one in my left, but aside from them my eyes look very healthy. I barely need any correction with both eyes the same at -1.75. Now I need to get new glasses so I can enjoy that new 4K TV I bought. I think a pair of prescription shades are in order too.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 13, 2016)

Those drops affect me too.
I can't read anything or go on line.
Even watching tv is difficult.
It takes all day & most of the night for the effects to wear off for me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 13, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Yes.  At one time Hombre was the committee chair of our church's area conference center, summer camp for the kids, et al.  He held that position for several years and during that time they were coping with the usual cost overruns that most such facilities cope with.  One was cutting the weeds and natural grass on the very extensive property.

At one point they were debating hiring people to do it vs buying an expensive heavy duty tractor.  And eventually, the camp manager suggested a herd of goats of which he was familiar.  And that's the route they went, one very pedigreed billy and several does.  He raised them right--the Billy was penned when people were around--but the does were very gentle and people friendly and of course we all know how much fun the babies are.

In New Mexico the conditions are such that goats do a very good job of keeping the grass and weeds trimmed down, the staff used the excess goat milk to good purpose, and the folks visiting the place, especially the kids at camp, thoroughly enjoyed the goats and were taught how to care for them, etc. and folks went out of their way to contribute feed and pay vet bills and such.

And the little ones, when they were weaned and old enough, were sold to good homes.

Win win for all.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 13, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...




That's what I said. I think.
She didn't discipline her child or any of the animals.
Thanks again you helped us bring some order out of absolute chaos.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 13, 2016)

007 said:


> Well I got home from the eye clinic about 2:30PM with my pupils dilated big as dimes. I went about closing all the blinds in the house because the sun was shining bright and it was unbearable. My eyes are still messed up and it's 4:35PM, and I had to miss out on a lot of great sunshine during these short days. In any case, the doctor explained to me what the floating things were in my eyes and that yes, I have a rather large one in my right eye and the remnants of one in my left, but aside from them my eyes look very healthy. I barely need any correction with both eyes the same at -1.75. Now I need to get new glasses so I can enjoy that new 4K TV I bought. I think a pair of prescription shades are in order too.



I wish I had gotten a pair of glasses that shade in bright light the last time I had my eyes checked.  Sometimes it is really annoying not being able to wear sunglasses.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 13, 2016)

The full moon tonight will be the highest (at midnight) and brightest of the year and is the first 'cold moon' of the year.  It will pretty well wash out the Geminid meteor shower that also peaks tonight, but I think a lot of us are going to be under cloud cover anyway.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 13, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> The full moon tonight will be the highest (at midnight) and brightest of the year and is the first 'cold moon' of the year.  It will pretty well wash out the Geminid meteor shower that also peaks tonight, but I think a lot of us are going to be under cloud cover anyway.


It was most beautiful here last night, too.  The bright, silver moonlight washing over the cold, frosty forest.  There's an overcast tonight, though, so I doubt any meteors will be visible.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 13, 2016)

It's overcast here too.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 13, 2016)

I feel guilty. I should have spent the past hour chatting with y'all but instead I decided to go fuck with CL ads of people looking for roomies. Yes...the old Gracie came out and played hard this go round. Prolly cuz I'm bored and what do I have to lose? Not a dayum thing. So....why not play wif 'em? 

And now I am tired and off to watch some Frasier for a bit, then bed. Yes. Bed. This early? Hell, why not. I might come back later tonight though.

Playing with CL ads is fun. I need to do it again.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 13, 2016)

I am not done fucking around with CL...but I need some help.

Write me an ad that is humorous..about two old fogies. I will put it in CL along with a pic of two oldies I find on google, then the schpeel about us needing a place. The funnier the better. Anyone game?

I will check back later.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 13, 2016)

Hey, I do CL when I'm looking for deals.  Found a couple lately.  Should I post a look-see for some ole fogies lookin' to take care of goats?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 13, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I am not done fucking around with CL...but I need some help.
> 
> Write me an ad that is humorous..about two old fogies. I will put it in CL along with a pic of two oldies I find on google, then the schpeel about us needing a place. The funnier the better. Anyone game?
> 
> I will check back later.





I found a site of funny CL ads.  This one definitely made me laugh.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 14, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I am not done fucking around with CL...but I need some help.
> 
> Write me an ad that is humorous..about two old fogies. I will put it in CL along with a pic of two oldies I find on google, then the schpeel about us needing a place. The funnier the better. Anyone game?
> 
> I will check back later.



Two old fogies, husband and wife, leftovers from the Hippie generation, and one well-mannered elderly dog need new domicile.  A small furnished palace with terrace, ocean view, maid service, butler, and personal chef is our preference, but we'll settle for shared accommodations with people who aren't nutcases and/or a decent place we can sublet to help with expenses.  We take good care of stuff, aren't more weird than anybody else, can do minor maintenance, and pay the rent on time.  Call. . .


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 14, 2016)

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition,
Kat's mom and her sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
Ringel's Gizmo,
Hombre for wellness,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all others who need to find their way back.

This photo was taken by a young friend (our son's age) who now lives in the New York City area.  He took this photo of the full moon over Central Park tonight


----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> Harper (Save's granddaughter),
> Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
> ...





Oh, I love that!


----------



## 007 (Dec 14, 2016)

Well, thankfully my old eye balls are back to normal. We had clear skies up nort' here in WI and the moon was VERY bright. I was going to take a picture of it but after looking around remembered my smaller Canon Powershot SX280HS with the long zoom was out in the Tahoe in the shop, and it was too cold to bother bundling up to run out and get it. I usually always have a camera with me when I go anywhere. One day a couple years ago I was driving along a back road and saw a bald eagle feasting on an animal carcass not to far away in a corn field, and I had no camera with me to get a picture. After that I decided to always have a camera. My photographer friend has shown me a couple different websites where you can post pictures you've taken that others can purchase to publish if they like them. Couple extra bucks for a picture wouldn't be too hard to take.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 14, 2016)

Talking of old age and floaters, I have developed a strange eye problem which is, I see wavy lines and it lasts for about twenty minutes. It happens every few days. But as long as it only lasts twenty minutes its no problem.

I am more worried about the electricity supply because the lights were flickering last night. That happens every couple of years and it usually means the electric cables in the street are burning out. The last time it happened a couple of years ago the power went off for three days. That will be nice if it happens over Christmas. Mind you it will not affect me too much because I only eat cold salads. But It will ruin most of the neighbours Christmas dinner.

The only effect it will have on me is that I will not be able to watch my new DVDs. There is nothing on the TV all over Christmas so I have stocked up on new DVD films.
I have the new Ghost busters, and the latest X-men and Star trek and the latest independence day. I also have game of thrones series six.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 14, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Talking of old age and floaters, I have developed a strange eye problem which is, I see wavy lines and it lasts for about twenty minutes. It happens every few days. But as long as it only lasts twenty minutes its no problem.
> 
> I am more worried about the electricity supply because the lights were flickering last night. That happens every couple of years and it usually means the electric cables in the street are burning out. The last time it happened a couple of years ago the power went off for three days. That will be nice if it happens over Christmas. Mind you it will not affect me too much because I only eat cold salads. But It will ruin most of the neighbours Christmas dinner.
> 
> ...




You should get it checked out.
Catch it early if it might be something.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 14, 2016)

It's colder than the contents of a witches bra here today and it's gonna get worse!  Time to make a 55 gallon drum of coffee!!!  How long does it take to drive to Bermuda?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 14, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Talking of old age and floaters, I have developed a strange eye problem which is, I see wavy lines and it lasts for about twenty minutes. It happens every few days. But as long as it only lasts twenty minutes its no problem.
> 
> I am more worried about the electricity supply because the lights were flickering last night. That happens every couple of years and it usually means the electric cables in the street are burning out. The last time it happened a couple of years ago the power went off for three days. That will be nice if it happens over Christmas. Mind you it will not affect me too much because I only eat cold salads. But It will ruin most of the neighbours Christmas dinner.
> 
> ...



I should not like to be in the dark for 3 days and your plans for doing your favorite things over the holidays would be spoiled.  So we  will send positive vibes for a healthy electricity grid.  Those cables you would think would not be so fragile.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 14, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> It's colder than the contents of a witches bra here today and it's gonna get worse!  Time to make a 55 gallon drum of coffee!!!  How long does it take to drive to Bermuda?



So sorry BBD.  36 at our house and could warm up to 60 today.  Then we're scheduled for low 60's for highs for the next couple of days before temps drop back into the 40's.  Wish we could share.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 14, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Well I got home from the eye clinic about 2:30PM with my pupils dilated big as dimes. I went about closing all the blinds in the house because the sun was shining bright and it was unbearable. My eyes are still messed up and it's 4:35PM, and I had to miss out on a lot of great sunshine during these short days. In any case, the doctor explained to me what the floating things were in my eyes and that yes, I have a rather large one in my right eye and the remnants of one in my left, but aside from them my eyes look very healthy. I barely need any correction with both eyes the same at -1.75. Now I need to get new glasses so I can enjoy that new 4K TV I bought. I think a pair of prescription shades are in order too.
> ...



I decided not to have the expense of prescription shades the last go round too, but I have a pair of those sort of dark, wrap around light weight plastic shades that they give you after cataract surgery.  They are cheap, available from any eye clinic, and slide right over your glasses.  I use mine all the time.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 14, 2016)

Wish I could share with you both.
77 today
81 tomorrow.


----------



## 007 (Dec 14, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> It's colder than the contents of a witches bra here today and it's gonna get worse!  Time to make a 55 gallon drum of coffee!!!  How long does it take to drive to Bermuda?


Yep... colder'n blue blazes up nort' here, and we have another blizzard on the way for Friday/Saturday.

Sure glad I took out that patio door and installed a smaller garage door in the shop. Just popping that open and driving the JD out to snow blow worked like a charm the other day.


----------



## 007 (Dec 14, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


I do too. Good thing is you can wear them over your glasses. Boy I'd have been sunk had I not had those yesterday, I'd have never been able to drive home.

I can get glasses from the VA eye clinic for free. They say they have prescription sun glasses so one of these days I'll drive over and see. I'd be happy with just a plain old pair of black frame Buddy Hollys...


----------



## peach174 (Dec 14, 2016)

007 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > It's colder than the contents of a witches bra here today and it's gonna get worse!  Time to make a 55 gallon drum of coffee!!!  How long does it take to drive to Bermuda?
> ...





This is our snow blower 

Remote Computer Support Tips and Guide: Using Computer Duster To Clean Up Your Computer


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 14, 2016)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



But ahem--putting on my Mama Fox face--you should NOT be driving with your eyes dilated period.  Next time go with a friend to drive you home.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 14, 2016)

We've been talking about Alaska a lot in the Coffee Shop lately.  One of the things I dearly loved when we were there is that we saw bald eagles every day.  But it would be one or two at most at a time.  I never thought about them being flock birds, but this is a recent photo in Iowa--more than 50 of them I believe:


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 14, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Talking of old age and floaters, I have developed a strange eye problem which is, I see wavy lines and it lasts for about twenty minutes. It happens every few days. But as long as it only lasts twenty minutes its no problem.
> ...



The electric cables in our street are decades old and were not designed for modern power requirements. With the consequence that the cables burn out periodically. All they do is patch the damage. Last time it happened I wrote a letter to all the neighbours asking them to help start a campaign to have the entire hill rewired, but nobody answered me.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 14, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> We've been talking about Alaska a lot in the Coffee Shop lately.  One of the things I dearly loved when we were there is that we saw bald eagles every day.  But it would be one or two at most at a time.  I never thought about them being flock birds, but this is a recent photo in Iowa--more than 50 of them I believe:



Incredible Photo: 55 Bald Eagles in a Single Tree


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 14, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > We've been talking about Alaska a lot in the Coffee Shop lately.  One of the things I dearly loved when we were there is that we saw bald eagles every day.  But it would be one or two at most at a time.  I never thought about them being flock birds, but this is a recent photo in Iowa--more than 50 of them I believe:
> ...



Interesting article and also shows that the photo was misrepresented at the nature site where I copied it and isn't recent at all.  Oh well.  It's still an amazing photo.  Thanks RR.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 14, 2016)

Foxfyre          I am not really that smart... I just use Ask Cortana a whole lot...


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 14, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


That's a potential serious fire safety issue.  Check out the Institute of Environmental Health (supposedly they have something to do with housing fire safety and the HHSRS), contact your local fire department and contact you local PM's office.  If your government is anything like ours it'll probably take multiple letters, emails, etc to finally get someone's attention, focus on the fire safety issue and you might get a quicker response but don't expect immediate results.  Heck you might even get some pushback, so save copies of all your correspondence, document, document, document then if all else fails you can try the legal route or even the media (press) route but be careful with the latter, that can be a double edged sword.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 14, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre          I am not really that smart... I just use Ask Cortana a whole lot...



Is that what Cortana does?  I have been ignoring it on my computer ever since upgrading to Win 10.  But every now and then it says ask me anything.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 14, 2016)

We're off to pick up Subway sandwiches, have lunch with Aunt Betty and pick up Carly, the mini doxie, for the next several days.  Busy day all of a sudden.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 14, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre          I am not really that smart... I just use Ask Cortana a whole lot...
> ...



If my computer starts talking to me I will smash it.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 14, 2016)

So, I passed my test and am now a certified food service manager. I took the test at Falkner State, proctored by the head of their culinary program. There were 3 taking the test, 2 of Chef Brandon's students and myself. I managed the highest score and was somewhat disappointed before I got my results. Certificate is printed and hanging on the wall at Doc's


----------



## Gracie (Dec 14, 2016)

I just used FF's ad, and inserted a pic as well as added the following:

_




Rarely use kitchen but will on occasion. And of course, will invite you to share in dining with us when we do...sans butler if you can't furnish one.


Need a place ASAP.

Quiet, clean, prompt paying rent, excellent references._


----------



## Gracie (Dec 14, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Hey, I do CL when I'm looking for deals.  Found a couple lately.  Should I post a look-see for some ole fogies lookin' to take care of goats?


They will be there this spring, Ima thinkin'.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 14, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...



LOL.  My poor computer would really get smashed then because it very often talks when I didn't ask it to.


----------



## 007 (Dec 14, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> We've been talking about Alaska a lot in the Coffee Shop lately.  One of the things I dearly loved when we were there is that we saw bald eagles every day.  But it would be one or two at most at a time.  I never thought about them being flock birds, but this is a recent photo in Iowa--more than 50 of them I believe:


They're a very common sight here in SW WI along the Wisconsin river. I had just turned a corner on a back road and a Bald Eagle had just taken flight and flew straight towards my truck. I slowed because I didn't know what it was up to and didn't want to hit it. It literally flew right over the hood of the Tahoe. If I'd have only had a dash cam. I've been thinking about getting one.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 14, 2016)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > We've been talking about Alaska a lot in the Coffee Shop lately.  One of the things I dearly loved when we were there is that we saw bald eagles every day.  But it would be one or two at most at a time.  I never thought about them being flock birds, but this is a recent photo in Iowa--more than 50 of them I believe:
> ...




Our peregrine falcons and turkey buzzards does the same thing.
The roadrunners make it a game of who's faster.   usually they are, if not they just fly away.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 14, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Is that what Cortana does? I have been ignoring it on my computer ever since upgrading to Win 10. But every now and then it says ask me anything.



Ma'am all I done was right click on the picture of the eagles and followed the yellow brick road...  The "ask me anything" in my Nav bar has been worn out and replaced twice as I am no rocket surgeon...


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 14, 2016)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > We've been talking about Alaska a lot in the Coffee Shop lately.  One of the things I dearly loved when we were there is that we saw bald eagles every day.  But it would be one or two at most at a time.  I never thought about them being flock birds, but this is a recent photo in Iowa--more than 50 of them I believe:
> ...



I suppose one flies into New Mexico now and then but I've never seen one here.  For us it is as Peach said, the falcons, an aggressive hawk or owl now and then, and golden eagles.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 14, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> We've been talking about Alaska a lot in the Coffee Shop lately.  One of the things I dearly loved when we were there is that we saw bald eagles every day.  But it would be one or two at most at a time.  I never thought about them being flock birds, but this is a recent photo in Iowa--more than 50 of them I believe:


Sad to inform you, they are scavengers.  If there's a place where food is readily available, they will congregate in large numbers.  In Eagle River, they feed them at the VFW.  They will also dine on housecats and small dogs left outside.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 14, 2016)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, I do CL when I'm looking for deals.  Found a couple lately.  Should I post a look-see for some ole fogies lookin' to take care of goats?
> ...


Just pay attention to my weather updates.  It's been in the minus temps up in Willow with little snow to help insulate.  But I will admit, the cabin is warm and cozy.  But coming up in the summer is not a bad trip because it's usually pretty nice here.  I'll still have the trailer, which will give everyone some room to spread out until a second cabin can be built.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 14, 2016)

The last final was this morning.  Now I'll have to grade it and post my grades to Blackboard.  I promised my paperwork by Friday and plan on sticking to that.  That way, I won't have all this paperwork hanging over me like a black storm cloud for the next week, or so.
I think I have one more semester of teaching left before I "retire".  I'll have been doing this University thing for 17 years this coming semester.  But moving to Willow makes it absolutely impractical to drive to Anchorage for a 3-4 hour class twice a week.
It's been bitterly cold these last few days.  I dread going to work because my tired, old body just doesn't seem to deal with this kind of cold as well as it once did.  I did secure some of my heavy duty cold weather gear from the cabin this weekend, though.  Boots, pants, etc. are no big problem but I do have a tough time keeping my hands warm.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 14, 2016)

We had to take the ad out. I keep getting the same guy trolling me telling us to just kill ourselves and do the world a favor with one less set of "ni****". Yes, I reported his neverending trolling, but CL doesn't care. So now I have no way to advertise without being bombarded with this jerks responses via their email system. It protects the trolls and does nothing for the ones placing ads.

So....not sure what to do next. Might put an ad in and keep it simple, THEN if they sound legit, mention the spouse and dog.

When does spring hit your area, GW? Maybe you will get lucky and have a short winter? It sounds positively painful, the cold you are experiencing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 14, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > We've been talking about Alaska a lot in the Coffee Shop lately.  One of the things I dearly loved when we were there is that we saw bald eagles every day.  But it would be one or two at most at a time.  I never thought about them being flock birds, but this is a recent photo in Iowa--more than 50 of them I believe:
> ...



In other words they behave as birds of prey behave.  Not so much in the city, but out on the mountain it took a very smart cat to survive the owls, golden eagles, foxes, and coyotes to live to adulthood, and even the adults had to keep an eye out.  And it was wise not to have a small outdoor dog.  There were a few who hated the predators, but dang it, they just do what they do.  I can't understand why those who don't wish to co-exist with the wildlife would move into an area with a lot of it.

In Alaska I was thrilled to watch a bald eagle fly across the river and snatch what looked to me like a large salmon.  Scavengers or not they are magnificent.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 14, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> The last final was this morning.  Now I'll have to grade it and post my grades to Blackboard.  I promised my paperwork by Friday and plan on sticking to that.  That way, I won't have all this paperwork hanging over me like a black storm cloud for the next week, or so.
> I think I have one more semester of teaching left before I "retire".  I'll have been doing this University thing for 17 years this coming semester.  But moving to Willow makes it absolutely impractical to drive to Anchorage for a 3-4 hour class twice a week.
> It's been bitterly cold these last few days.  I dread going to work because my tired, old body just doesn't seem to deal with this kind of cold as well as it once did.  I did secure some of my heavy duty cold weather gear from the cabin this weekend, though.  Boots, pants, etc. are no big problem but I do have a tough time keeping my hands warm.




How about real fur lined gloves.
These guys are in Canada, may not cost as much to fly an order up to you. 
Mens Winter Gloves & Mittens: FurHatWorld.comyy
I have fox fur lined gloves. Works great.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 14, 2016)

peach174 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > The last final was this morning.  Now I'll have to grade it and post my grades to Blackboard.  I promised my paperwork by Friday and plan on sticking to that.  That way, I won't have all this paperwork hanging over me like a black storm cloud for the next week, or so.
> ...



Mine are rabbit fur, but if its the real deal, fur is fur and it does keep you warmer.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 14, 2016)

I have been a long time Bev Doolittle, eclectic artist, fan and post this one for anybody who is bored this evening or to keep our night owls entertained.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 14, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




We have wild birdseed blocks and every once in awhile. I catch a glimpse of a falcon swoop down on a bird setting on top of the food block eating. They are fast.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 14, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...




I'm allergic to rabbit fur and wool


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 14, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> The last final was this morning.  Now I'll have to grade it and post my grades to Blackboard.  I promised my paperwork by Friday and plan on sticking to that.  That way, I won't have all this paperwork hanging over me like a black storm cloud for the next week, or so.
> I think I have one more semester of teaching left before I "retire".  I'll have been doing this University thing for 17 years this coming semester.  But moving to Willow makes it absolutely impractical to drive to Anchorage for a 3-4 hour class twice a week.
> It's been bitterly cold these last few days.  I dread going to work because my tired, old body just doesn't seem to deal with this kind of cold as well as it once did.  I did secure some of my heavy duty cold weather gear from the cabin this weekend, though.  Boots, pants, etc. are no big problem but I do have a tough time keeping my hands warm.



Commuting wouldn't be a problem if you taught online classes.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 14, 2016)

peach174 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > The last final was this morning.  Now I'll have to grade it and post my grades to Blackboard.  I promised my paperwork by Friday and plan on sticking to that.  That way, I won't have all this paperwork hanging over me like a black storm cloud for the next week, or so.
> ...


I have some too, I just don't like wasting them on the chemicals at work.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 14, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > The last final was this morning.  Now I'll have to grade it and post my grades to Blackboard.  I promised my paperwork by Friday and plan on sticking to that.  That way, I won't have all this paperwork hanging over me like a black storm cloud for the next week, or so.
> ...


Things are moving in that direction.  Out class material is dictated by the FAA, though.   That means we are subject to the whims of government.  I'd love having on-line classes.  For all intents and purpose, they already are on-line.


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 14, 2016)

When someone gets right on your bumper and starts tailgating you does anyone besides me drive even slower just to piss them off more?


----------



## 007 (Dec 14, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> I have been a long time Bev Doolittle, eclectic artist, fan and post this one for anybody who is bored this evening or to keep our night owls entertained.


Nine.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 14, 2016)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I have been a long time Bev Doolittle, eclectic artist, fan and post this one for anybody who is bored this evening or to keep our night owls entertained.
> ...


Did you count the face of the horseman?


----------



## 007 (Dec 14, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


aaaAAAaaahh... good catch... TEN!


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 14, 2016)

From the funny craigslist site.   And yeah...this is real.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 14, 2016)

That made me laugh til I cried, wq. Thank you!

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 14, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Had a bald eagle fly along with me for a quarter mile as I left the house one day. He acted like it was a race. I beat him to the curve and he turned up the hill towards the peanut farm.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 14, 2016)

WelfareQueen said:


> From the funny craigslist site.   And yeah...this is real.


I've actually been to Trader Joe's in Danbury. I graduated Danbury High School


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 15, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I can't handle direct contact with processed wool, but sheepskin with the wool on it like for throws or rugs doesn't bother me.  Weird huh.  Rabbit fur no problem.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 15, 2016)

007 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Don't forget the horses' faces.     I haven't really worked at it, but some folks are reporting 11 or 12 faces at least not counting the rider and horses.  (You've found more than I have so far though.)


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 15, 2016)

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition,
Kat's mom and her sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
Ringel's Gizmo,
Hombre for wellness,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all others who need to find their way back.

A good deal of the USA is in for some major winter this week.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 15, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Can't wear any jewerly either. 
I'm allergic to all metal including surgical steal.
Every time I get blood tests I breakout where the needle was.
It Itches for about a week.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 15, 2016)

I can't sleep. Moody again. Restless. So...I took my flashlight and had a little stroll down the street. Not very far though. I went 3 doors down and wandered my old back yard...sat on the pavers I laid on the back patio, listened to non familiar sounds since he had all the Hummer feeders, bird feeders removed, along with both sheds. All the critters that called the yard home have lost theirs as well as we did.

After t touched a few trees still there to say my hello, i thought...what the hell...may as well try the back door I installed from the master bedroom and lo...it was unlocked. So, of course I entered. He painted every room, re-popcorned the ceilings, but left the tree I painted in the entryway. He also replaced all the doors that had doggy doors installed. I meandered thru each and every room at my leisure, knowing that very soon it will no longer be an empty house. I also looked in the kitchen cabinets, and was surprised to see the dishes, pots, pans, utensils I left for him to use if he wished. Actually, I left many things for him because he said to. Cleansers still under the sinks, the new washer, the dryer, the fridge, toaster, etc. 

He erased us, but I was still there. So, I saw my second favorite coffee cup and my favorite spatula I forgot to pack and...I took them both. They are now with me in the RV. I almost took the big cement pelican and vac cleaner too but didn't. I felt like it would be stealing..even though they are mine. So I left them there. I also smiled wryly seeing my name still on a tag on a cabinet for when I had roomies to show which cabinet belonged to whom. Good. I hope it never peels off. He can see my name forever and be reminded of the person now homeless because he went back on his word.

For me, your word is your bond. He is NOT sick. He lied to us. So, paybacks is my name on a cabinet, a tree painted on his entryway wall, a missing cup and a old, used round spatula.

Do I feel better? Nope. Just more bummed.

What I just flat don't understand is why he tore down the sheetrock, ceiling, insulation in the garage. That was improvement to the property,because it was still a garage...but with walls. And why he tore down the patio room. Another improvement. And over 1200.00 WE invested in doing it out of our own money. Weird. 

He did repaint some of the exterior with the same color I picked and named with his own name. I guess he liked my taste in color. Maybe his new girlfriend did too. Yes, he has a lady now. And I am betting SHE had a big part in his find to get us out so she could move in with him in his house. 

Anyway...I got to hug my trees, touch the dirt under the one holding the ashes of 3 of my furkid buried there, got my coffee mug and spatula and walk the home that was mine for 13 years this recent past November..or rather would have been but we gave him back his house Sept 17th...so 2 months shy of 13 years.

Maybe I can sleep now. I got to go "home" for a brief period of time. All by myself, too. I enjoyed it, and was saddened all at the same time. Talk about battles of emotions during that brief trespass! I think I am mentally worn out now. But tomorrow morning...the coffee I will be drinking will be from that cup!

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## SixFoot (Dec 15, 2016)

Finals are over and it's time to take a nice two week hiatus from school work (although I am likely the only nerd who will be playing with quadratics for the hell of it).

I hope Montrovant did great this semester and I hope everyone has an amazing Christmas without any of the 2016 BS we've all suffered this year.

God bless, everyone!


----------



## 007 (Dec 15, 2016)

-6 here this morning. Put a new pleated filter in the furnace yesterday and slept like a log last night. No burning nose, no sneezing this morning, the air in here seems very clean and easy to breath. The new pleated filter will filter out allergens, microbes, pet dander and such as well as common dust. I always used to use those filters made of the stingy stuff thinking I'd benefit from the extra air flow. Thing is you can see through those filters so they're really not doing much as far as cleaning the air. What a difference a good filter on your furnace makes. I'm going with the better pleated filters from now on.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 15, 2016)

WelfareQueen said:


> From the funny craigslist site.   And yeah...this is real.



Good luck explaining that to Sherry.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 15, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Bummer.   The dermatologists have a method now where they place tiny needles in your ear that you wear for a week or so--absolutely painless procedure from those who have had it--but each placement cures a specific allergy one at a time.  My shirt tail cousin was allergic to EVERYTHING she at just about--I mean it was ridiculous especially since she is a Type II diabetic that restricted her even more.  And one at a time, she has been able to add foods to her diet.  I have no clue how it works but apparently it does.  But if you're allergic to the needles. . .hmmm


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 15, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > From the funny craigslist site.   And yeah...this is real.
> ...



  . . .naw.  Not our Sherry.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 15, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Finals are over and it's time to take a nice two week hiatus from school work (although I am likely the only nerd who will be playing with quadratics for the hell of it).
> 
> I hope Montrovant did great this semester and I hope everyone has an amazing Christmas without any of the 2016 BS we've all suffered this year.
> 
> God bless, everyone!



Back at you friend.   And someday, maybe I'll have a clue what a quadratic is.

I do still remember my multiplication tables.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 15, 2016)

007 said:


> -6 here this morning. Put a new pleated filter in the furnace yesterday and slept like a log last night. No burning nose, no sneezing this morning, the air in here seems very clean and easy to breath. The new pleated filter will filter out allergens, microbes, pet dander and such as well as common dust. I always used to use those filters made of the stingy stuff thinking I'd benefit from the extra air flow. Thing is you can see through those filters so they're really not doing much as far as cleaning the air. What a difference a good filter on your furnace makes. I'm going with the better pleated filters from now on.



Brrr.  Too cold for me.  40 degrees at our house at this hour and will be in the 60's for highs through Friday when it drops back into the low 40's and maybe 30's for highs, entirely seasonal for us.  But the weatherman keeps telling us we're in for some major snow in the higher elevations, so we'll see.  We sure do need it.


----------



## 007 (Dec 15, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Finals are over and it's time to take a nice two week hiatus from school work (although I am likely the only nerd who will be playing with quadratics for the hell of it).
> ...


Along with Trigonometry and Calculus, I had Quadratics in college when I was taking Electrical Engineering. I got straight A's in all of it. I rather enjoyed it. If you have a good working knowledge of how to operate a scientific calculator, it's easy.


----------



## 007 (Dec 15, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > -6 here this morning. Put a new pleated filter in the furnace yesterday and slept like a log last night. No burning nose, no sneezing this morning, the air in here seems very clean and easy to breath. The new pleated filter will filter out allergens, microbes, pet dander and such as well as common dust. I always used to use those filters made of the stingy stuff thinking I'd benefit from the extra air flow. Thing is you can see through those filters so they're really not doing much as far as cleaning the air. What a difference a good filter on your furnace makes. I'm going with the better pleated filters from now on.
> ...


Since my house isn't all that large, the oven does heat it up in here when you use it, so I decided since it's so cold that it was a good day to throw in a nice pork roast, should be done around lunch time. I can already smell it and its making me hungry.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 15, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Yep
I have a beautiful engagement and wedding ring bands that I can't wear.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 15, 2016)

007 said:


> -6 here this morning. Put a new pleated filter in the furnace yesterday and slept like a log last night. No burning nose, no sneezing this morning, the air in here seems very clean and easy to breath. The new pleated filter will filter out allergens, microbes, pet dander and such as well as common dust. I always used to use those filters made of the stingy stuff thinking I'd benefit from the extra air flow. Thing is you can see through those filters so they're really not doing much as far as cleaning the air. What a difference a good filter on your furnace makes. I'm going with the better pleated filters from now on.



We use the same type filter.
Works great with our heat pump.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 15, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Finals are over and it's time to take a nice two week hiatus from school work (although I am likely the only nerd who will be playing with quadratics for the hell of it).
> 
> I hope Montrovant did great this semester and I hope everyone has an amazing Christmas without any of the 2016 BS we've all suffered this year.
> 
> God bless, everyone!



I got As, but I only took 2 classes in the shortened semester.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 15, 2016)

The temp at 007's house is -6.  We're at -5 so I guess we're having a heat wave!  Just went up to the bank to get Ed's Christmas bonus.  Ed is the guy who farms our place and keeps us plowed out when it snows.  He's an all around great guy so he gets a really nice bonus every year at Christmas.  He's a brand new grandfather as his daughter just presented him with his first grandchild.  The baby was a little boy and has already had his first ride in a corn combine!


----------



## esthermoon (Dec 15, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 15, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > From the funny craigslist site.   And yeah...this is real.
> ...




What's wrong with a little flatulence?


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 15, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > -6 here this morning. Put a new pleated filter in the furnace yesterday and slept like a log last night. No burning nose, no sneezing this morning, the air in here seems very clean and easy to breath. The new pleated filter will filter out allergens, microbes, pet dander and such as well as common dust. I always used to use those filters made of the stingy stuff thinking I'd benefit from the extra air flow. Thing is you can see through those filters so they're really not doing much as far as cleaning the air. What a difference a good filter on your furnace makes. I'm going with the better pleated filters from now on.
> ...


54 here right now, looking at a high of 56. We should be pushing 80 on Saturday then rain on Sunday. Of course, it starts to rain after harvest. Farmers did suffer a bit with a slightly lower yield. At least the peanuts dried out without repeated soakings.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 15, 2016)

WelfareQueen said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



Fart if I know...


----------



## peach174 (Dec 15, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...




You'd have a different point of view on that ,if you could of smelled Rusterford's jalapeno farts. 
Skunk smelled better. 
It drove me, hubby and the other two cats out of the house and it was  really cold outside.
But we got to see Haleys Comet !!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 15, 2016)

Where else but in the Coffee Shop can you discuss the homeless life, the weather, quadratics, college grades, allergies, heating filters, farming, Haley's  comet, and farts all in the same morning?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 15, 2016)

In 10 more days it will be Christmas!  I suppose I better be getting around to finding the perfect Christmas gift for Mrs. BBD.  I am completely finished with my Christmas shopping except for her.  Don't have a clue as to what she would like and every time I ask her for a hint she says she doesn't know.  Maybe I'll knit her a sweater.  How long does it take to learn how to knit????


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 15, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Where else but in the Coffee Shop can you discuss the homeless life, the weather, quadratics, college grades, allergies, heating filters, farming, Haley's  comet, and farts all in the same morning?



...and how hard would you try to find such a place?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 15, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> In 10 more days it will be Christmas!  I suppose I better be getting around to finding the perfect Christmas gift for Mrs. BBD.  I am completely finished with my Christmas shopping except for her.  Don't have a clue as to what she would like and every time I ask her for a hint she says she doesn't know.  Maybe I'll knit her a sweater.  How long does it take to learn how to knit????



Does she know how to get on line to places like Amazon? One of the neatest gifts I ever got was a very generous Amazon gift card with strict orders that I was to buy stuff that I really would like to try or like to have but wouldn't normally buy for myself.  I had a ball.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 15, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> In 10 more days it will be Christmas!  I suppose I better be getting around to finding the perfect Christmas gift for Mrs. BBD.  I am completely finished with my Christmas shopping except for her.  Don't have a clue as to what she would like and every time I ask her for a hint she says she doesn't know.  Maybe I'll knit her a sweater.  How long does it take to learn how to knit????


Make it easy on yourself.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 15, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > In 10 more days it will be Christmas!  I suppose I better be getting around to finding the perfect Christmas gift for Mrs. BBD.  I am completely finished with my Christmas shopping except for her.  Don't have a clue as to what she would like and every time I ask her for a hint she says she doesn't know.  Maybe I'll knit her a sweater.  How long does it take to learn how to knit????
> ...


Once you've mastered that you can move onto something more complex.........


----------



## Gracie (Dec 15, 2016)

My coffee was very tasty this morning.[emoji16]

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 15, 2016)

Gracie said:


> My coffee was very tasty this morning.[emoji16]
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


My coffee was too, the Metamucil on the other hand.......


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 15, 2016)

peach174 said:


> You'd have a different point of view on that ,if you could of smelled Rusterford's jalapeno farts.
> Skunk smelled better.
> It drove me, hubby and the other two cats out of the house and it was  really cold outside.
> But we got to see Haleys Comet !!!



So... a skunk eats a Rusterford's Jalapeno...


----------



## peach174 (Dec 15, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > You'd have a different point of view on that ,if you could of smelled Rusterford's jalapeno farts.
> ...




I think the skunk would be smarter and not like jalapeno, like most other cats wouldn't.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 15, 2016)

peach174 said:


> I think the skunk would be smarter and not like jalapeno, like most other cats wouldn't.



This cat eats jalapenos and never farts.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 15, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > I think the skunk would be smarter and not like jalapeno, like most other cats wouldn't.
> ...




Yes we know, your a cool cat.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 15, 2016)

peach174 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Well..it is MY imaginery cat...


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 15, 2016)

You know, since the changeover here at U.S.M.B. I really tried to hate the Xenforo software as I was so used to V-Bulletin.  But I have gotten used to this and have come to appreciate the many neat features Xenforo offers that V-Bulletin doesn't, though I still miss a few features V-Bulletin offers that Xenforo doesn't.

One of the things I miss is having the birthdays come up each day.  I have asked C_K about this and he says Xenforo has no provision to do that.   So I have been maintaining a birthday list of sorts here in the Coffee Shop but I don't have everybody's, and because they are sometimes so far apart I don't check the list every day.

So sure enough, I missed Hossfly 's birthday on the 8th and Kat 's birthday on the 13th.  I apologize to both and hope they were happy.  But they get cakes anyway.

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY*
*HOSSFLY and KAT*​


----------



## Kat (Dec 15, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> You know, since the changeover here at U.S.M.B. I really tried to hate the Xenforo software as I was so used to V-Bulletin.  But I have gotten used to this and have come to appreciate the many neat features Xenforo offers that V-Bulletin doesn't, though I still miss a few features V-Bulletin offers that Xenforo doesn't.
> 
> One of the things I miss is having the birthdays come up each day.  I have asked C_K about this and he says Xenforo has no provision to do that.   So I have been maintaining a birthday list of sorts here in the Coffee Shop but I don't have everybody's, and because they are sometimes so far apart I don't check the list every day.
> 
> ...





Awwwwww thank you! ♥♥ And Happy Birthday Hossfly


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 15, 2016)

Kat said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > You know, since the changeover here at U.S.M.B. I really tried to hate the Xenforo software as I was so used to V-Bulletin.  But I have gotten used to this and have come to appreciate the many neat features Xenforo offers that V-Bulletin doesn't, though I still miss a few features V-Bulletin offers that Xenforo doesn't.
> ...


Happy birthday.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 15, 2016)

For Hossfly........


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 15, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > I think the skunk would be smarter and not like jalapeno, like most other cats wouldn't.
> ...



Never?   But then I never eat jalapenos.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 15, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


No jalapeno jelly on toast for breakfast?


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 15, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


You live in New Mexico and don't eat jalapenos? You may just have to have move away from there unless you keep it quiet.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 15, 2016)

In my Four Foods of the Apocalypse, jalapenos are War.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 15, 2016)

I took a short nap in my recliner this afternoon.  It's almost a daily ritual.  Taco lays on my lap and takes a snooze with me unless Mrs. BBD is sitting in her chair.  If she is, the little twerp is sitting with her.  Anyway, while I was taking my nap I had an interesting dream.  I dreamed there were 5 squirrels standing around a burn barrel with a fire in it burning nicely and they were singing Christmas carols.  They sounded pretty nice too.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 15, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> I took a short nap in my recliner this afternoon.  It's almost a daily ritual.  Taco lays on my lap and takes a snooze with me unless Mrs. BBD is sitting in her chair.  If she is, the little twerp is sitting with her.  Anyway, while I was taking my nap I had an interesting dream.  I dreamed there were 5 squirrels standing around a burn barrel with a fire in it burning nicely and they were singing Christmas carols.  They sounded pretty nice too.



Did the Three Wise Chipmunks show up?


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 15, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> I took a short nap in my recliner this afternoon.  It's almost a daily ritual.  Taco lays on my lap and takes a snooze with me unless Mrs. BBD is sitting in her chair.  If she is, the little twerp is sitting with her.  Anyway, while I was taking my nap I had an interesting dream.  I dreamed there were 5 squirrels standing around a burn barrel with a fire in it burning nicely and they were singing Christmas carols.  They sounded pretty nice too.


You'd better have that checked out, BBD.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 15, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


I love jalapeno jelly on saltines. Yum yum!


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 15, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> For Hossfly........


Thanks, Ringel05


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 15, 2016)

I Googled it:

Dreaming of a squirrel means that you are involved in a fruitless relationship or a business project that will fail to bring you profits. Squirrels in dreams suggest that you are hoarding something or that you must learn to let go of a person or situation in your waking life.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 15, 2016)

Kat said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > You know, since the changeover here at U.S.M.B. I really tried to hate the Xenforo software as I was so used to V-Bulletin.  But I have gotten used to this and have come to appreciate the many neat features Xenforo offers that V-Bulletin doesn't, though I still miss a few features V-Bulletin offers that Xenforo doesn't.
> ...


Thanks, Kat


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 15, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> You know, since the changeover here at U.S.M.B. I really tried to hate the Xenforo software as I was so used to V-Bulletin.  But I have gotten used to this and have come to appreciate the many neat features Xenforo offers that V-Bulletin doesn't, though I still miss a few features V-Bulletin offers that Xenforo doesn't.
> 
> One of the things I miss is having the birthdays come up each day.  I have asked C_K about this and he says Xenforo has no provision to do that.   So I have been maintaining a birthday list of sorts here in the Coffee Shop but I don't have everybody's, and because they are sometimes so far apart I don't check the list every day.
> 
> ...


Thanks Foxfyre !


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 15, 2016)

Was this the one you wanted Hossfly?


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 15, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> View attachment 102247
> 
> Was this the one you wanted Hossfly?


Got one already, thanks.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 15, 2016)

Hossfly and Kat 



Two of my favorite people at USMB.    Happy Birthday!!!   (Note.....please guess which pic is for you).


----------



## 007 (Dec 15, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> The temp at 007's house is -6.  We're at -5 so I guess we're having a heat wave!  Just went up to the bank to get Ed's Christmas bonus.  Ed is the guy who farms our place and keeps us plowed out when it snows.  He's an all around great guy so he gets a really nice bonus every year at Christmas.  He's a brand new grandfather as his daughter just presented him with his first grandchild.  The baby was a little boy and has already had his first ride in a corn combine!


Another big blizzard on the way for Friday/Saturday, pard. Heck I don't care. I'm hard core northerner. I was born up here, lived most of my life up here, I don't care, there's no BUGS around in the winter. Tell me I'm wong GW?...  ... I know Alaska has mosquitoes from HELL. I'd come over and snowblow out your driveway too, pard, like I do my neighbors, if you were my neighbor. I just like doing it.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 15, 2016)

WelfareQueen said:


> Hossfly and Kat
> 
> 
> 
> Two of my favorite people at USMB.    Happy Birthday!!!   (Note.....please guess which pic is for you).


Thanks, WQ. I'll have to think real hard about the hats.


----------



## Sherry (Dec 15, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



I'm more of a belcher than a farter.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 15, 2016)

Happy belated birthday Hossfly and Kat!!

Hope you both have many more happy birthdays!,


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 15, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Happy belated birthday Hossfly and Kat!!
> 
> Hope you both have many more happy birthdays!,


Thank you!


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 15, 2016)

​


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 15, 2016)

​


----------



## peach174 (Dec 15, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> I took a short nap in my recliner this afternoon.  It's almost a daily ritual.  Taco lays on my lap and takes a snooze with me unless Mrs. BBD is sitting in her chair.  If she is, the little twerp is sitting with her.  Anyway, while I was taking my nap I had an interesting dream.  I dreamed there were 5 squirrels standing around a burn barrel with a fire in it burning nicely and they were singing Christmas carols.  They sounded pretty nice too.




5 squirels?
humm......wonder what happened to the other chipettet?


----------



## peach174 (Dec 15, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> ​




And I thought the ends of my hair accidentally dipping in my coffee was anoining.


----------



## Againsheila (Dec 15, 2016)

Happy Birthday Hossfly and Kat.


----------



## Againsheila (Dec 15, 2016)

So, it's almost Christmas and my house still isn't done.  My son Andrew's birthday is today so we took him out for dinner.  He had a good time, at least he smiled a lot.  What I would do to actually have a conversation with him.  For those of you who don't know, Andrew is low functioning Autism.  He turned 29 today.  Asked him how old he was and he said "15."  I'll drink to that!


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 15, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> Happy Birthday Hossfly and Kat.


Thanks, Againsheila.


----------



## Kat (Dec 15, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> Happy Birthday Hossfly and Kat.




Thank you! We be Chwissmas babies..


----------



## Kat (Dec 15, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Happy belated birthday Hossfly and Kat!!
> 
> Hope you both have many more happy birthdays!,




Thank you! ♥


----------



## 007 (Dec 15, 2016)

Well, my relationship with the new girl is tumultuous at best. Why do the good looking women always have so much baggage? Do they just need a good man to help straighten it out for them, or aren't they capable?

IDK... but I'm a patient sort, and I know better after all these years than to just give the heart at a drop of a hat. It's more like wait and see what happens.

I have hope... I think I see promise... even when I ignore her she keeps coming back. She has to want it, I can't be the only one. She knows I like her so... the future is a crap shoot.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 15, 2016)

MJB12741 celebrated his birthday a week ago today. A belated Happy Birthday, Mike!




​

Also having another birthday is aris2chat   Happy Birthday, Aris!



​


----------



## Kat (Dec 15, 2016)

007 said:


> Well, my relationship with the new girl is tumultuous at best. Why do the good looking women always have so much baggage? Do they just need a good man to help straighten it out for them, or aren't they capable?
> 
> IDK... but I'm a patient sort, and I know better after all these years than to just give the heart at a drop of a hat. It's more like wait and see what happens.
> 
> I have hope... I think I see promise... even when I ignore her she keeps coming back. She has to want it, I can't be the only one. She knows I like her so... the future is a crap shoot.




Hang in there!!


----------



## 007 (Dec 15, 2016)

Kat said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, my relationship with the new girl is tumultuous at best. Why do the good looking women always have so much baggage? Do they just need a good man to help straighten it out for them, or aren't they capable?
> ...


She's coming over tomorrow to watch a movie on the new SUHD 4K TV. We need to spend more time together, and I never thought I'd ever say that, but, we do. I think the more time we spend together, the less time we'll want to spend apart. That's just my read... I could be wrong but, that's usually the way it happens.


----------



## Kat (Dec 15, 2016)

007 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...




Probably right. Is the only way you can really get to know one another.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 15, 2016)

007 said:


> Well, my relationship with the new girl is tumultuous at best. Why do the good looking women always have so much baggage? Do they just need a good man to help straighten it out for them, or aren't they capable?
> 
> IDK... but I'm a patient sort, and I know better after all these years than to just give the heart at a drop of a hat. It's more like wait and see what happens.
> 
> I have hope... I think I see promise... even when I ignore her she keeps coming back. She has to want it, I can't be the only one. She knows I like her so... the future is a crap shoot.




Depends on what type of baggage.
We all have some types simply by life's experiences.
For some they just can't get over the hump.
Some just don't want to.
There are many reasons why.
Mainly I find it's an excuse to beat up oneself. Be it male or female.


----------



## 007 (Dec 15, 2016)

Kat said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


So why do the good looking ones always have baggage?


----------



## 007 (Dec 15, 2016)

peach174 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, my relationship with the new girl is tumultuous at best. Why do the good looking women always have so much baggage? Do they just need a good man to help straighten it out for them, or aren't they capable?
> ...


So... I'm going to be totally honest here... just asking... do good looking women have a harder time dealing with fact that lots of men chase them, or do they use that, or does that change the way they think of men?

I have to edit that to... I have had my share of good looking women, but some of them don't have baggage...


----------



## Kat (Dec 15, 2016)

007 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...





I don't know that they do, but, I tend to agree with Peach.

Is it baggage you can't adjust to or tolerate?? That's the big question.


----------



## 007 (Dec 15, 2016)

Kat said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


I guess I can't expect you guys to give me much of a response unless I tell you what's going on.... hmmmm....

OK... wow... IDK... hard to bare the facts here... I'll think about it...

... let's just say she has a "good friend" that's a GUY... but swears up one side and down the other that she is NOT attracted to him... and there are strings attached there...


----------



## Kat (Dec 15, 2016)

007 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...




hmmm
I have lots of guy friends. I guess it depends on what it means. If I were with someone...like a commitment..I probably would not be real crazy about him hanging with another woman..........but then again it depends on the circumstances.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 15, 2016)

007 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...




It's usually a bad social experiance in middle school or high school of some type of social trama.
They get targeted because they are pretty.


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 15, 2016)

MJB HB keep going


----------



## 007 (Dec 15, 2016)

Kat said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


Well that's where I'm at, Kat... kinda hanging back my emotions until I know that this other guy is truly just a hang around "buddy" like she says. She wants to take off and go on a vacation with me too, and that kinda tells me she doesn't care for this other guy as a "boyfriend." I usually can read a person, and I "think" she's sincere. This shouldn't be so hard, but I guess at this point in life, I just don't want to be played.


----------



## 007 (Dec 16, 2016)

There's nothing more precious than honesty.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 16, 2016)

007 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



There is nothing wrong with being cautious.


----------



## Kat (Dec 16, 2016)

007 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...





I don't blame you. Proceed with caution, and give it time is what I would try to do.


----------



## 007 (Dec 16, 2016)

Kat said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


Back in the day when I was young... it was all so simple... either we hit it off or we didn't, it was instantaneous. Now, you have to go through this lengthy vetting process... almost takes the fun out of it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 16, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> MJB HB keep going



Welcome to the Coffee Shop aris2chat.  I figured out right away that you're a friend of Hossfly's.  You couldn't have a better one.  Anyway we're happy he lured you in here.  First timers get a complimentary beverage too and a *HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!*!:


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 16, 2016)

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition,
Kat's mom and her sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
Ringel's Gizmo,
Hombre for wellness,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all others who need to find their way back.

Door County Wisconsin


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 16, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > MJB HB keep going
> ...



Thanks.


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 16, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> MJB12741 celebrated his birthday a week ago today. A belated Happy Birthday, Mike!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sadly I know the feeling.  Getting to a point where I have to start cutting down on how many hours I can give to care taking.  
Beginning to search for my words and forget what I'm trying to say.  Hope my posts don't become gibberish over the coming years, just my spelling


----------



## Kat (Dec 16, 2016)

007 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...




People have changed in general it seems. Not all, but it is harder to get to know someone now days. That's why I say, hang in there. If something is meant to happen, it IS going to happen. Relax, and enjoy......you will know soon enough.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 16, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 celebrated his birthday a week ago today. A belated Happy Birthday, Mike!
> ...




Try taking some Prevagen.
It actually really does work.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 16, 2016)

Sherry said:


> I am more of a belcher than a farter.



How are you at the alphabet belchwise?


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 16, 2016)

WelfareQueen said:


> Hossfly and Kat
> 
> 
> 
> Two of my favorite people at USMB.    Happy Birthday!!!   (Note.....please guess which pic is for you).



Not my birthday, just saying.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 16, 2016)

Tonight is when that great band is playing at Doc Hollidays.
Good Luck Ernie!
Hope the house is packed!!!!!

May the profits be with you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 16, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 celebrated his birthday a week ago today. A belated Happy Birthday, Mike!
> ...



Maybe when we're all talking gibberish, we will still understand each other?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 16, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly and Kat
> ...



   Yep, you're still my mystery kid.  The one the stork brought so we'll just have to wonder about you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 16, 2016)

I usually don't pay much attention to the stats on the Coffee Shop but I just noticed that sometime this past week Coffee Shop IV passed 1 million views.  Next May, when we have our seventh birthday since the inception of the Coffee Shop we will likely have 5 million views.  That's kind of amazing.


Againsheila said:


> Happy Birthday Hossfly and Kat.



And hello Sheila.  Always happy when you stop in too.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 16, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


When........?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 16, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



LOL.  Touche'  We are already doing pretty well with that aren't we.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 16, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


What irks me is to be talking about something and in the middle of my discussion have to stop and ask, "What was I talking about?"  Another thing is to forget about something that happened yesterday but can remember in detail something that happened 70 years ago. Don't laugh, it happens to everybody.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 16, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


What gets me is I realize there's something I want or need, know which room it's in, go to retrieve it but in the mean time have twenty other thoughts run through my head or get temporarily distracted, get to the room and stand there wondering why I went into the room in the first place.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 16, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I read a piece in Psychology Today that when this happens, going into a room causes your brain to put you in a different place and the best remedy is to go back out of the room and it will reverse the process. I've tried it and by golly it works!


----------



## peach174 (Dec 16, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




It's normal Ringel  

Walking through doorways causes forgetting, new research shows // News // Notre Dame News // University of Notre Dame


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 16, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Sometimes it works, sometimes I'm already off on another tangent and it could be hours or days before I remember what it was.  Depends on whether it was a want or a need.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 16, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> What gets me is I realize there's something I want or need, know which room it's in, go to retrieve it but in the mean time have twenty other thoughts run through my head or get temporarily distracted, get to the room and stand there wondering why I went into the room in the first place.



You logged on for brussel sprout dishes...your welcome.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 16, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...




So does Prevagen.
We saw improvement after just taking it for 2 weeks.
Our Doctor approves it. He has started taking it too. Like he said " couldn't hurt".


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 16, 2016)

Got up and fed the cats as usual then tossed the stale popcorn out for the birds.  Had about 15 pigeons over for breakfast, just went back out and it looks like Hitchcock's The Birds.............


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 16, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > What gets me is I realize there's something I want or need, know which room it's in, go to retrieve it but in the mean time have twenty other thoughts run through my head or get temporarily distracted, get to the room and stand there wondering why I went into the room in the first place.
> ...


I like brussel sprouts in vinegar.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 16, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Got up and fed the cats as usual then tossed the stale popcorn out for the birds.  Had about 15 pigeons over for breakfast, just went back out and it looks like Hitchcock's The Birds.............


I won't do that. Got about 12 buzzards flying around the 'hood today.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 16, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Got up and fed the cats as usual then tossed the stale popcorn out for the birds.  Had about 15 pigeons over for breakfast, just went back out and it looks like Hitchcock's The Birds.............
> ...


Toss a couple of carcasses out for em, see if the coroner's office has any to spare.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 16, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Obviously I believe in recycling.........


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 16, 2016)

peach174 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...




Family doctor is recommending Namenda.  Sadly have family history baggage.  Mental exercising across a number of subjects is still one of the best things, just getting slower.  Mind races but expressing them or keeping them is getting harder.  Like a big book made of flash paper, you open it and it goes poof.  Dealt with grandmother and mother for decades each, watching them struggle and decline.  Oh goody, something to look forward to ........... and forget

that's life


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 16, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



I already told the kids to bring me a kitten and pizza every time they visit.  It will be like discovering two things to love all the time.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 16, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...




My family on both sides did not get Alzheimer's.
All four lived till their 90's.
My Mom was ninety and died while she napping.
I still could maybe get it, skip a generation or something.
Nothing's ever guaranteed in this world. 
Except the old often over quoted taxes and death thingy.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 16, 2016)

It's getting quite windy here.
Gusts from 45 to 80 up in the mountains.
We got a show going on out there. Plastic lawn chairs are getting tossed around. Good thing our fence is high enough so they won't blow out of the yard.
No funnel clouds please!
We get tornadoes every once in a blue moon around here.
Dust devils are common.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 16, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Or the time I walk into a room, have no clue what I went there for, so I return to where I was, remember what I needed. . .

Or just this morning I was walking around the house looking for my glasses until Hombre pointed out that I was carrying them in my hand.

And one of the scarier things for me is when I run across a thread I started at USMB or elsewhere or a long, detailed post I made and have absolutely no recollection of having made either.

Fortunately I haven't yet disagreed with myself when I re-read those posts.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 16, 2016)

peach174 said:


> It's getting quite windy here.
> Gusts from 45 to 80 up in the mountains.
> We got a show going on out there. Plastic lawn chairs are getting tossed around. Good thing our fence is high enough so they won't blow out of the yard.
> No funnel clouds please!
> ...



Same here sans the dust devils here in the city.  Hombre felt good enough to go out and put the Merry Christmas letters up on the garage door.  He put on his coat, hat, picked up the bundle of huge magnetic letters, went out, came in, put down the bundle and announced that he couldn't get a letter in place before the wind caught it and blew it into the neighbors house.

Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 16, 2016)

Snowing here.  Supposed to snow all night and most of tomorrow.  Why does coffee taste better when it snows?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 16, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Snowing here.  Supposed to snow all night and most of tomorrow.  Why does coffee taste better when it snows?



I don't know but it does, doesn't it?  When we lived on the mountain where we got a LOT of snow in the winter, there was something about snow piling up on the deck outside the double glass doors or snowflakes coming down that simply screamed for a fresh pot of coffee or tea or hot chocolate on the stove.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 16, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



I enjoy doing computer skill games that require a lot of hand/eye coordination--Bejeweled blitz, Zuma, and such as that.  And I am convinced that that kind of mental exercise does make a difference.  And they're fun to do.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 16, 2016)

And that's it!  The last of the Christmas gifts was delivered to my old friend in Florida today.  A 'Christmas miracle' happened when the embroiderer called telling me that the fleece tops I ordered were completed with a 'meeple' symbol for my board game night buddies.  Our annual Christmas Spectacular happens tonight and I'll be prepared with gifts for the fellas.

But Nosmo, what is a meeple?  Understand this: we are living in a Golden Age of board games.  Wonderful, challenging board games are being published at a phenomenal pace.  One of the popular board game pieces is the 'meeple'.  A wooden piece the generic shape of a person.
https://goo.gl/images/7SIHAu


----------



## peach174 (Dec 16, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Snowing here.  Supposed to snow all night and most of tomorrow.  Why does coffee taste better when it snows?
> ...




Same with me for hot chocolate, with whipped cream late in the evening when its snowing hard out.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 16, 2016)

peach174 said:


> It's getting quite windy here.
> Gusts from 45 to 80 up in the mountains.
> We got a show going on out there. Plastic lawn chairs are getting tossed around. Good thing our fence is high enough so they won't blow out of the yard.
> No funnel clouds please!
> ...


Dust storm here.  Was going to put some Christmas lights out but may wait, don't want to get blown off the ladder...........


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 16, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...




Hand?  LOL arthritis.  Fingers already tripping over themselves trying to keep up with me.

rational through, debate, discussions, reading, ............. the occasional card game (550+) on the phone, mandala/henna designs, mahjong, othello, brain games...


----------



## Gracie (Dec 16, 2016)

*Symbolic Squirrel Meaning*



When the squirrel comes into our lives it is often a message for us to have more fun, and take life a *little less seriously*. We can see this in the squirrel's daily antics in our yards and surroundings.

However, other animal symbolism of squirrels deal with practicality. As the squirrel is commonly known to hide and save its food and return to it in the winter months - we take this as a sign in our own lives; a sign that it might be *time to look into our own provisions.* For example: Is it time to consider a retirement plan? Are we adequately insured? Or even as simple as doing simple and preventative repairs around the house.

*Summary of Symbolic Squirrel Meaning*

Energy
Play
Prudence
Balance
Socializing
Preparation
Resourcefulness


It's not commonly known that the squirrel only actually finds 10% of the nuts he hides for safekeeping. This is another message from the squirrel that we can also foolishly _over_-prepare. Here there is a *lesson of balance* to be considered.

However, there is a higher significance in this message of finding our 10%. All those nuts our squirrels do not recover are all *primed* and ready to seed themselves. This means, that thanks to our furry friends, we are gifted with new generations of trees and plants sprouting from all the seeds and nuts burrowed in the soil by squirrels.

This symbolically coincides with the old adage *"what we sow is what we reap."* What may seem like absent-mindedness is actually a strong message to us to be mindful of the *metaphorical seeds* we plant in our own lives as they we will surely reap the consequences.

Squirrels are quite sociable, and are often seen in pairs or groups. Any amount of observation of the squirrel will reveal that it is a vocal creature as well, and using extensive communications - particularly when in play or when it feels threatened.

In this manner, the animal symbolism of squirrels addresses our ability to express ourselves in social settings. The squirrel reminds us to *communicate effectively* with others, and to honor those around us with our presence (rather than dishonor them with inappropriate or rude behavior).

The animal symbolism of this animal is also tied in with the fact that squirrels are solar creatures, and as such, they carry solar animal symbolism. Animal symbolism in solar-inclined creatures are unique, and deal with the following cues.

*Symbolic Meaning of Squirrel as a Sun-Loving Animal*

Passion
Energy
Expression
Vitality


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 16, 2016)

The mulberry tree is finally starting to shed it's leaves for the winter........


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 16, 2016)

Ordered Chinese last night from a (new for us) place.......  For some reason down here in the southwest fried won tons means creamed cheese filled........ that was disgusting.  I know Chicken and Broccoli is bland but the wife claimed hers was tasteless, my General Tso's was unlike any General Tso's I've ever had, nasty.  Strike that one off my list. 
The only positive is I can doctor the dishes to make them better to it's not a total loss.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 16, 2016)

peach174 said:


> It's getting quite windy here.
> Gusts from 45 to 80 up in the mountains.
> We got a show going on out there. Plastic lawn chairs are getting tossed around. Good thing our fence is high enough so they won't blow out of the yard.
> No funnel clouds please!
> ...


Dang, that sucks.  I can handle low temps, but the wind makes life pure hell.  We've warmed up to the low 20s here, with the accompanying snow.  Only about 2 inches the past 24 hours, or so.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 16, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Ordered Chinese last night from a (new for us) place.......  For some reason down here in the southwest fried won tons means creamed cheese filled........ that was disgusting.  I know Chicken and Broccoli is bland but the wife claimed hers was tasteless, my General Tso's was unlike any General Tso's I've ever had, nasty.  Strike that one off my list.
> The only positive is I can doctor the dishes to make them better to it's not a total loss.


Nothing like Chinese food cooked by...non-Chinese people.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 16, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> The mulberry tree is finally starting to shed it's leaves for the winter........


Has your mulberry tree ever borne mulberries?


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 16, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Thankfully, I can't remember a damned thing that happened 70 years ago.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 16, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I keep ending up in the bath room without a clue why. A while later, I change my pants and just get on with my day.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 16, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Prevagen! That's the stuff I've been meaning to try if I can remember how to get to the pharmacy.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 16, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


Try Brilliant.com. They have tests of all kinds. A good mental work out.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 16, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ordered Chinese last night from a (new for us) place.......  For some reason down here in the southwest fried won tons means creamed cheese filled........ that was disgusting.  I know Chicken and Broccoli is bland but the wife claimed hers was tasteless, my General Tso's was unlike any General Tso's I've ever had, nasty.  Strike that one off my list.
> ...


I'm not Chinese and I can do better than that.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 16, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The mulberry tree is finally starting to shed it's leaves for the winter........
> ...


Not while I've been here.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 16, 2016)

There was a mulberry tree where I was last stationed in NJ.  Damned berries were HUGE, purple monstrosities, but delicious!


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 16, 2016)

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition,
Kat's mom and her sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
Ringel's Gizmo,
Hombre for wellness,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all others who need to find their way back.

Seattle sunset


----------



## peach174 (Dec 17, 2016)

The wind is so bad that some of the gusts sound like a freight train.
It's sort of scarry sitting here by myself, I can't get to sleep.
Hubby's sound asleep, because he's hard of hearing in both ears.
He has hearing aids so he doesn't hear this roar. One of the few advantages of losing your hearing. 

It just keeps getting louder each hour.


----------



## Kat (Dec 17, 2016)

peach174 said:


> The wind is so bad that some of the gusts sound like a freight train.
> It's sort of scarry sitting here by myself, I can't get to sleep.
> Hubby's sound asleep, because he's hard of hearing in both ears.
> He has hearing aids so he doesn't hear this roar. One of the few advantages of losing your hearing.
> ...




Try putting cotton in your ears. Will muffle it a bit.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 17, 2016)

Thanks but I'm reading my book. 
It sounds like its finally over with.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 17, 2016)

Hi Coffee Shop!  Hope everyone is doing well (especially Mr. and Mrs. Gracie, who we are all thinking about at this time).   

It is snowing here this morning in Massachusetts in my neck of the woods.    I think they are calling for 2-4 inches.  We probably have about 1 to 2 inches right now.  But then Sunday it is supposed to be near 60 degrees, so all the snow will have melted by then!  Yay!     Honestly, I could do without any snow for the entire winter.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 17, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Hi Coffee Shop!  Hope everyone is doing well (especially Mr. and Mrs. Gracie, who we are all thinking about at this time).
> 
> It is snowing here this morning in Massachusetts in my neck of the woods.    I think they are calling for 2-4 inches.  We probably have about 1 to 2 inches right now.  But then Sunday it is supposed to be near 60 degrees, so all the snow will have melted by then!  Yay!     Honestly, I could do without any snow for the entire winter.



You should move to England, I have not even used any heating for over a week, and not much for the last month. They said on the news in November it was the hottest year on record, and that is without counting December which has been unseasonably mild.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 17, 2016)

36 degrees warm and _raining _in my part of the woods.   Makes quite the mess, too because the rain freezes when it hits the cold ground.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 17, 2016)

The wind is so strong it's kicked up a major dust storm so bad I can't see the Franklin Mountains that are just a couple of miles away.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 17, 2016)

Library cat outlasts councilman that wanted him gone

You showed them bro!

Cats rule!  (this is a cat post, not political)


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 17, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> The wind is so strong it's kicked up a major dust storm so bad I can't see the Franklin Mountains that are just a couple of miles away.


Sustained winds of 40 to 60 mph with gusts up to 80 mph.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 17, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The wind is so strong it's kicked up a major dust storm so bad I can't see the Franklin Mountains that are just a couple of miles away.
> ...



In town?  Have the police pull them over.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 17, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I think they had a refried bean festival on the west side of town last night.........


----------



## peach174 (Dec 17, 2016)

Wind was so strong here last night, till wee hours in the morning.
We're used to 40 to 45 gusts for a few hours but not 75 To 80 all day and night.
We got some rain, that's always welcomed.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 17, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Library cat outlasts councilman that wanted him gone
> 
> You showed them bro!
> 
> Cats rule!  (this is a cat post, not political)




Our feed store and our library have resident cats.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 17, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Wind was so strong here last night, till wee hours in the morning.
> We're used to 40 to 45 gusts for a few hours but not 75 To 80 all day and night.
> We got some rain, that's always welcomed.


No rain here but I think we need to attach guy wires to the house to keep it from blowing away.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 17, 2016)

I don't think we got the wind you guys south of us got but it did get very windy yesterday, calmed to a dead calm after sundown--Hombre got the "Merry Christmas" put on the garage door--this morning is very breezy but clear and chillly--36 at this hour and 42 is supposed to be our high.  Don't think it got below freezing overnight because we got a good rain--bird bath was almost full this morning--but no visible ice.  Snow on the mountain though.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 17, 2016)

peach174 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Library cat outlasts councilman that wanted him gone
> ...



Good to know the bar is still available, if the winds of fortune change here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 17, 2016)

peach174 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Library cat outlasts councilman that wanted him gone
> ...



I think city ordinances prevent that here in the city which is a shame--there's something comforting about that--but in the little towns around here you see the resident dog or cat frequently in all but food service places.

In the Project Runway series, the designers sketch their design creations and then everybody goes to a huge fabric store called Mood to get what they need to make them.  This is in the heart of New York City.    And Mood has a resident very sedentary bulldog named Swatch who has the run of the place and the camera hones in on in every episode.  I kind of like that.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 17, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> I don't think we got the wind you guys south of us got but it did get very windy yesterday, calmed to a dead calm after sundown--Hombre got the "Merry Christmas" put on the garage door--this morning is very breezy but clear and chillly--36 at this hour and 42 is supposed to be our high.  Don't think it got below freezing overnight because we got a good rain--bird bath was almost full this morning--but no visible ice.  Snow on the mountain though.


It was in the mid 60s this morning, already dropped down to the mid 50s as the front moves in.  We're looking at some cool days and cold nights for a while and the winds have finally died down to a dull roar.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 17, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> 36 degrees warm and _raining _in my part of the woods.   Makes quite the mess, too because the rain freezes when it hits the cold ground.



Of all winter conditions I hate freezing rain the most.  Dangerous to walk on.  Dangerous to drive on.  Terrible for wildlife and domestic critters alike.  Devastating to roofs, trees, power lines, etc.  Snow is much much preferable.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 17, 2016)

Just checked Accuweather.  We're sitting on 40 degrees right now and snow is supposed to start in 62 minutes????


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 17, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Hi Coffee Shop!  Hope everyone is doing well (especially Mr. and Mrs. Gracie, who we are all thinking about at this time).
> 
> It is snowing here this morning in Massachusetts in my neck of the woods.    I think they are calling for 2-4 inches.  We probably have about 1 to 2 inches right now.  But then Sunday it is supposed to be near 60 degrees, so all the snow will have melted by then!  Yay!     Honestly, I could do without any snow for the entire winter.


77 here in Foley today Chris. No snow at all in the forecast FOR THE NEXT 10 YEARS!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 17, 2016)

Supposed to start snowing again here later this afternoon and snow all night.  Santa won't have any troubles with his sleigh here this year!  I've decided I'm going to sit up all night on Christmas Eve so I can have a little chat with the old fella when he comes.  Maybe share some egg nog with him.


----------



## Sherry (Dec 17, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > I am more of a belcher than a farter.
> ...



I had that mastered by 3rd grade.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 17, 2016)

Okay they've amended our heavy snow forecast to rain within the hour.  It is partially overcast now and the wind has picked up significantly with wind chill in the mid 20's.  We'll still have it better than the central to northern seaboard and New England though.  Dulles Airport is temporarily closed to incoming and outgoing flights in DC for snow removal but Reagan is okay. Manhattan streets are snow packed.

This is how it looks in ChrisL 's part of the country.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 17, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > 36 degrees warm and _raining _in my part of the woods.   Makes quite the mess, too because the rain freezes when it hits the cold ground.
> ...


The strange thing is, the rain freezes when it falls to the already cold ground.  Most places, it's just slush and the rain is actually running off buildings, airplanes, and cars, among other things.  It's more like August than December.  But you are right, walking and driving are tricky propositions right now.


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 17, 2016)

Goodnight darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition,
Kat's mom and her sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
Ringel's Gizmo,
Hombre for wellness,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all others who need to find their way back.

Arizona Christmas


----------



## Kat (Dec 18, 2016)

Yesterday it was so cold (for me), and today I have had to run the air.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 18, 2016)

Kat said:


> Yesterday it was so cold (for me), and today I have had to run the air.



Fickleness, thy name is Kat. (or possibly weather)


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 18, 2016)

I have looked for several months trying to find a good used reasonably priced snow blower.  The shorter time frame needed to payback the investment the better in my small landscape business.  Bought a Snapper 22" two stage 5.5 hp Saturday.  It is not as big (24") or as powerful (6.5 hp) or a few other details, but it was owned by someone I trust to sell me a good one, was local and is more maneuverable.  As long as I can find replacement parts when needed it should  be fine. 

My ribs are healing at an annoyingly slow pace.  In six days I have to be play-on[-the-floor ready for Harper and Ellie.  Mrs. Liberty and I are hopefully going to pull most of the Christmas decorations together today.  Get some wrapping in and cards sent.  As always a race to the final hours.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 18, 2016)

Kat said:


> Yesterday it was so cold (for me), and today I have had to run the air.


Were you farting snowflakes?  Was it that cold yet?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 18, 2016)

Wow...  Next Sunday morning when I wake up it will be Christmas morning!  Santa will have made his rounds and there will be many happy children world-wide.  There will be good smells flowing out of many kitchens as Christmas dinner will be in the makings.  The world will be a good place.  Peace  On earth and goodwill to all men.  That's the ticket.  Why can't Christmas live in the hearts of men year round?  We would be better off for it.  I shall now go get a slice of fruit cake and a cup of coffee and ponder this thought for a spell.  Then I'll watch the Packer/Bears game and snooze off and on in my recliner!  Gonna be a quiet Sunday around here today.  Life is good.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 18, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> I have looked for several months trying to find a good used reasonably priced snow blower.  The shorter time frame needed to payback the investment the better in my small landscape business.  Bought a Snapper 22" two stage 5.5 hp Saturday.  It is not as big (24") or as powerful (6.5 hp) or a few other details, but it was owned by someone I trust to sell me a good one, was local and is more maneuverable.  As long as I can find replacement parts when needed it should  be fine.
> 
> My ribs are healing at an annoyingly slow pace.  In six days I have to be play-on[-the-floor ready for Harper and Ellie.  Mrs. Liberty and I are hopefully going to pull most of the Christmas decorations together today.  Get some wrapping in and cards sent.  As always a race to the final hours.



You remain on the list until you're completely well.  And yes ribs sometimes seem to take forever.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 18, 2016)

Very chilly (high 20's) but sunny and almost no wind today.  We aren't supposed to warm up a lot today but to be rid of those severe wind chills is sufficient.  I mean it is mid December and it is supposed to be cold in December.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 18, 2016)

Just watched the musical version of a Christmas carol with Albert Finney. I must admit it brought a tear to my eye. I saw the Disney animated version with Jim Carey the other day, and was mesmerised by the graphics.


----------



## Kat (Dec 18, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday it was so cold (for me), and today I have had to run the air.
> ...




It went down to about 20. Very cold for this southern girl. Then was about 75 yesterday, and now cold again. (31°)

(smarty pants lol)


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 18, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Just watched the musical version of a Christmas carol with Albert Finney. I must admit it brought a tear to my eye. I saw the Disney animated version with Jim Carey the other day, and was mesmerised by the graphics.


the Albert Finney one is my favorite.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 18, 2016)

Packers win!  Let's all group hug!


----------



## Sherry (Dec 18, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Packers win!  Let's all group hug!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 18, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Just watched the musical version of a Christmas carol with Albert Finney. I must admit it brought a tear to my eye. I saw the Disney animated version with Jim Carey the other day, and was mesmerised by the graphics.



Hombre and I watched the Jim Carey version a couple of nights ago and honestly we didn't like it.  He finally walked out on it. I watched it to the end, but was disappointed on how they didn't bring out more strongly the more heart warming aspects of the story.  The special effects became annoying to me. They went on too long dragging down the story line and eating up time that could have been used telling more of the story.  For me, Disney that did such a superb job with "Cinderella' missed the mark with "A Christmas Carol."

The best done of all in my taste was the 1984 version with George C. Scott playing Scrooge.  The cast was brilliant, the special effects just right and as well done as any I have seen, and the story in the spirit of Dickens' tale came shining through.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 18, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Just watched the musical version of a Christmas carol with Albert Finney. I must admit it brought a tear to my eye. I saw the Disney animated version with Jim Carey the other day, and was mesmerised by the graphics.
> ...



Yea, I can see your point about the Jim Carey version, but the fact is it was all animation so you cannot call it special effects. I think you will have to admit the scenes where they fly over London were high quality. The animation was so good it almost seemed real. But then many big films with live actors are mostly computer animation now day's. I just watched 'Jurassic World' on DVD and obviously the dinosaurs are animated. Then I recently watched, 'Gods of Egypt' which had live actors flying over ancient Roman cities. Its quite incredible what they can do now.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 18, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Just watched the musical version of a Christmas carol with Albert Finney. I must admit it brought a tear to my eye. I saw the Disney animated version with Jim Carey the other day, and was mesmerised by the graphics.
> ...



Yea, it almost made me want to give away my gold sovereigns. But I am not quite that weak in the head.
I remember thinking at the end of the film, Scrooge will be counting the cost on boxing day.
In any case my sovereigns are to pay for my funeral, because I don't want my sister to have to pay for it.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 18, 2016)

Howdy USMB Coffee Shop PEEPS!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 18, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I'll concede the animation was great.  You often had to look close to determine if it was animation or an actual actor/actress.  

Same with Disney's latest version of "Cinderella" that did use actual actors and actresses interwoven so skillfully with animation that I was doing a lot of double takes to determine which was which.

It was interesting though that there were a lot of real horses in "Cinderella" and not a gelding or stallion in the bunch.  Even those that were referred to as 'he" were mares.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 18, 2016)

boedicca said:


> Howdy USMB Coffee Shop PEEPS!



Hiya Boe.  How's everything in your part of the world?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 18, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



We will hope that event is in the very distant future.  You might even have acquired some you wouldn't need and could give away by then.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 18, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Howdy USMB Coffee Shop PEEPS!
> ...




Rather Groovetabular, hun.

I decorated our house a week ago, and am really enjoying a calm and cozy Christmas season. It's the first time in a few years that we haven't had a construction or painting project - or some family or work drama to conflict with holiday enjoyment.

Right now, I'm diggin' on the Carpenters' "Close to You" special on KQED.   Funny enough, our first Christmas in our house, the same special was on while I decorated our tree.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 18, 2016)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Sounds great.  We're looking forward to a quiet and uncomplicated Christmas this year.  The kids won't be home and though we'll miss that, it does definitely allow for more free time to just be.  I am looking forward to a Christmas in which everybody is well, we have no serious pending issues, no major complications, etc.   Dinner with local loved ones Christmas Eve, a come and go thing at my sister's Christmas Day and then just kick back.  I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 18, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


I'm looking into either a simple pine box or a cheap cremation service, total funeral cost for less than $600, as for burial It depends where we end up and which VA Cemetery is closest.
If I knew my time had arrived I would simply head into the mountains in the dead of winter, find a nice spot, lay down and never wake up again.  Now that's what I call recycling.........


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 18, 2016)

I'd like my funeral to be held early in the morning, preferably on a foggy morning.  I want a piper in full Campbell tartan on the slope opposite my grave.  As they lower me into my final resting place, I'd like the attendees to hear the pipes playing Issac Hayes' Theme from Shaft.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 19, 2016)

And I want all you guys to outlive me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 19, 2016)

Goodnight darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition,
Kat's mom and her sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
Ringel's Gizmo,
Hombre for wellness,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all others who need to find their way back.

Christmas City, Bethlehem PA


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 19, 2016)

I had fun tonight! Doc's had it's Christmas party tonight. We hired stand in bartenders and security and staff was on the outside of the bar tonight. Several had WAY too much to drink. One guy, not a regular at all, bothered me from the first moment I saw him. I told security to keep an eye on him because my spidy sense is pretty damned spot on. Sure enough, he got belligerent, then tried to walk out on a $40 tab. Security stopped him outside and it got a bit physical until he saw that there were 4 guys that would hurt him if he didn't come back inside, pay his tab and tip his bartender heavily.  So he's back inside and seemed calmed down when he threw a punch at the head of security. My guy managed to dodge the punch and I grabbed the guy and took him to the floor. the way I had him he couldn't reach his right pocket but was surely trying. I patted him down and felt a knife in his pocket. My security guy was about to turn out his lights when I told him "I got this, just take his knife."
The guy calmed down so after telling him quietly that if he decided to come at me he would not be walking out the door, I let him up so he could pay up. Instead of reaching for his wallet, he went for my security guy. They both hit the door and ended up in the men's room. I figured I would let my guy enjoy himself, so I blocked the door. Sure enough, 30 seconds later, my guy pushed the ass out the door of the restroom with blood streang from his nose and into the arms of the other security guy who just happens to be over 6 foot and 400 pounds. He paid his tab, and was escorted out the door. SOB can't find his car keys. After a search, we found them up against the wall. They probably got loose when we took his knife.
For once, we didn't offer to give the guy a ride or call him a cab, preferring to leave him at risk of a very expensive Alabama DWI.
I'm fine and and feel somewhat younger. Everyone else is fine and the only injury is a bloody nose.
Funny that when I had this guy down, my partner is telling me to get out of the situation. He was concerned about the 67 year old tussling with a guy half his age until I told him I was having a blast.


----------



## Kat (Dec 19, 2016)

Glad you are okay, Ernie!


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 19, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Packers win!  Let's all group hug!



... and in dramatic fashion too.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 19, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> I had fun tonight! Doc's had it's Christmas party tonight. We hired stand in bartenders and security and staff was on the outside of the bar tonight. Several had WAY too much to drink. One guy, not a regular at all, bothered me from the first moment I saw him. I told security to keep an eye on him because my spidy sense is pretty damned spot on. Sure enough, he got belligerent, then tried to walk out on a $40 tab. Security stopped him outside and it got a bit physical until he saw that there were 4 guys that would hurt him if he didn't come back inside, pay his tab and tip his bartender heavily.  So he's back inside and seemed calmed down when he threw a punch at the head of security. My guy managed to dodge the punch and I grabbed the guy and took him to the floor. the way I had him he couldn't reach his right pocket but was surely trying. I patted him down and felt a knife in his pocket. My security guy was about to turn out his lights when I told him "I got this, just take his knife."
> The guy calmed down so after telling him quietly that if he decided to come at me he would not be walking out the door, I let him up so he could pay up. Instead of reaching for his wallet, he went for my security guy. They both hit the door and ended up in the men's room. I figured I would let my guy enjoy himself, so I blocked the door. Sure enough, 30 seconds later, my guy pushed the ass out the door of the restroom with blood streang from his nose and into the arms of the other security guy who just happens to be over 6 foot and 400 pounds. He paid his tab, and was escorted out the door. SOB can't find his car keys. After a search, we found them up against the wall. They probably got loose when we took his knife.
> For once, we didn't offer to give the guy a ride or call him a cab, preferring to leave him at risk of a very expensive Alabama DWI.
> I'm fine and and feel somewhat younger. Everyone else is fine and the only injury is a bloody nose.
> Funny that when I had this guy down, my partner is telling me to get out of the situation. He was concerned about the 67 year old tussling with a guy half his age until I told him I was having a blast.



I am fond of creating 180 degree elbow movement.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



We're doing something similar - family party at my brother's house (we have a brand new baby nephew this year - can't wait to snuggle the cute little peanut!).  Then mr. boe and I have a quiet day on our own for Christmas.  Rather a change as we usually host the family party, but as we did Thanksgiving this year, we have some free time.  We're going to go to the movies and have Chinese food.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 19, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Neptune Society is a good, low cost alternative.  My folks have already set this up for themselves.  mr. boe and I are going to do that as well.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 19, 2016)

boedicca said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


My parents used them also and they're not really all that cheap, I saw the contract afterwards something like $2800 each.  Granted that's cheap based on the typical cost but no, my idea of a cheap funeral is wrap me up and deliver my body to the Soylent Green plant........


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 19, 2016)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Will the Chinese staff serenade you with Christmas carols?


----------



## boedicca (Dec 19, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...





I hope so!  We're looking forward to rousing renditions of "Jinger Bears" and "Deck the Haws (rif bows of hawry)".


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 19, 2016)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...




Hands down, Hombre's favorite Christmas movie.  We have to watch it at least once during the season.   (And we own the DVD)


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 19, 2016)

We had a eagle theme going on awhile back and I just ran into a short little blurb in one of our local stations web site...  20 years ago I lived and worked near a nice sized creek called the Big Walnut... I knew of several locations along the crik where if you were lucky and stealth enough you could see a clutch of the Eagles along the crik banks...

Officials: Indiana bald eagle may be 1 of oldest in US


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 19, 2016)

Despite my best efforts I had to order the vehicle from the factory and it was not built.  Back in early November I submitted the order, but it was never picked up for production.  My customer's lease was ending mid December.  For what ever reason this vehicle was always built with a sunroof and the customer did not want that, hence the order.

We were going to pay for their lease for another month, but I was still concerned it may not get built by then either.  I went on a 600 mile search and found the exact vehicle in Virginia.  We put the customer in a rental car until it got here at no charge.  Trailered the vehicle, so there were no miles on it, no charge to the customer.  Five days after their lease turn in, the vehicle shows up this morning. 

Had to deliver it in under two hours per customer request.  The vehicle required some adjustments from the factory (quasi recall stuff), cleaning, fueling, lease approval, insurance policy issued, plate transferred, equipment activated paperwork produced and signed. 

Two minutes to spare and they drove away mad....


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 19, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I had fun tonight! Doc's had it's Christmas party tonight. We hired stand in bartenders and security and staff was on the outside of the bar tonight. Several had WAY too much to drink. One guy, not a regular at all, bothered me from the first moment I saw him. I told security to keep an eye on him because my spidy sense is pretty damned spot on. Sure enough, he got belligerent, then tried to walk out on a $40 tab. Security stopped him outside and it got a bit physical until he saw that there were 4 guys that would hurt him if he didn't come back inside, pay his tab and tip his bartender heavily.  So he's back inside and seemed calmed down when he threw a punch at the head of security. My guy managed to dodge the punch and I grabbed the guy and took him to the floor. the way I had him he couldn't reach his right pocket but was surely trying. I patted him down and felt a knife in his pocket. My security guy was about to turn out his lights when I told him "I got this, just take his knife."
> ...


If I get behind someone it's lights out. I'm not eager to see anyone more hurt than they need to be, but I've found I'm prepared to do a lot more than bust up an elbow if I have to.
Anywhere you have alcohol and hormones, you're likely to have a scuffle at some point. In nearly 3 years, we've had 3 or 4 punches thrown, but this was our first down on the floor brawl. 
I have gotten hold of one guy in the past as was able to overpower him but nobody got down on the floor. Another time, let's say, I was able to control a situation without actually laying a hand on the young man. That is the one that scared me most.
So this one left under his own power and not in cuffs. That's the goal. Getting involved and getting a weapon away from him while discreetly  keeping possession of mine was very satisfying for this old man..
I'm so glad, I don't drink. All my regular staff had been partying and some were past rational. Keeping everyone safe (including the idiot, for the most part) was my goal. They are all skillful at diffusing a situation when sober, but seem to think diplomacy is enhanced by copious amounts of alcohol. Trying to extricate a 100 pound bar maid from between a 180 pound man and a 400 pound bouncer amped by bourbon and Cuban coffee is a job best performed while sober.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 19, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Despite my best efforts I had to order the vehicle from the factory and it was not built.  Back in early November I submitted the order, but it was never picked up for production.  My customer's lease was ending mid December.  For what ever reason this vehicle was always built with a sunroof and the customer did not want that, hence the order.
> 
> We were going to pay for their lease for another month, but I was still concerned it may not get built by then either.  I went on a 600 mile search and found the exact vehicle in Virginia.  We put the customer in a rental car until it got here at no charge.  Trailered the vehicle, so there were no miles on it, no charge to the customer.  Five days after their lease turn in, the vehicle shows up this morning.
> 
> ...



Well the Christmas spirit doesn't work all that well for some folks I guess.  You certainly went well beyond what anybody could expect. . .


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 19, 2016)

Most of mine were Judo choke outs, except for the knife which required a leg sweep and elbow adjustment.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 19, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



There aren't too many things done better when drunk and most of those are not to be aspired to.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 19, 2016)

My knife required a different response. Thankfully, there were no loud noises and everyone walked away.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 19, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Most of mine were Judo choke outs, except for the knife which required a leg sweep and elbow adjustment.


This guy was about lights out when he stopped struggling. I really don't want anyone more damaged than necessary


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Despite my best efforts I had to order the vehicle from the factory and it was not built.  Back in early November I submitted the order, but it was never picked up for production.  My customer's lease was ending mid December.  For what ever reason this vehicle was always built with a sunroof and the customer did not want that, hence the order.
> ...



We called in the zone representative weeks ago and still no help.  I have never gone that far away for a vehicle ever.  For the most part dealers will not trade that far away.  For me, it was a victory to get exactly what they wanted before Christmas, given the problems out of my control.  Tomorrow morning I will recontact them and see what I can do to make them happy.  Yep, customer service still goes on.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I am finished buying Gold sovereigns because it seems to me they have gone down in value since I brought them earlier this year. But I am hoping to live another decade or two, so by that time they might have gone up quite a lot.. I have just about enough to pay for a small funeral and I am planning on leaving them to my sister for funeral costs. I did not tell her that as its a bit creepy, but I am going to leave a letter with my will explaining what I intended. She is nine years younger than me so I am expecting to precede her into the great beyond.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 19, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> My knife required a different response. Thankfully, there were no loud noises and everyone walked away.



Yours was in a pocket, mine was being waved around.  

Kind of fun watching the look on their face as they realize you took them to the floor.  You missed that part from behind.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 19, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> I am finished buying Gold sovereigns because it seems to me they have gone down in value since I brought them earlier this year.



That is the best time to buy... Buy low, sell high...


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 19, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I am finished buying Gold sovereigns because it seems to me they have gone down in value since I brought them earlier this year.
> ...



Stealing them creates a 100% profit opportunity.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 19, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I would be too scared of going to prison to steal anything. The British prisons may be quite tame by American standards, but they are overcrowded, and have a culture of violence. There have been riots in a couple of prisons lately.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 19, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...



I think you are a fair minded person, who wouldn't steal because it is not who and what you are Dajjal.  I have turned in two lost wallets in life so far.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 19, 2016)

Possibly one of the most evil devices created in the last ten years.  I lost my gas cap to my gas can and decided to buy a new one.  Went to Tractor Supply Store and found what I thought was the worst designed can ever.  You have to force it down while trying to pour all in one motion.  Well, I soon was proved wrong when I went to Walmart and discovered they have one you push down while rotating it to fill.  Took four of them off the shelf and not a one worked very well.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 19, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > My knife required a different response. Thankfully, there were no loud noises and everyone walked away.
> ...


I was talking about a guy reaching for one in a sheath behind his back. I reached a bit quicker and wisely. his hand came up slow and empty.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 19, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Something to be said for knowing where the weapon is.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 19, 2016)

My girlfriend Lil called this morning.
Says her son in law took the male goat to the meat processing plant and gave all the meat to her.
This will really help her out this winter.
The Monastery took the female goats. They have other goats too. They sell cheese to help pay for the costs of upkeep.


I just put in my Pork Lion Rack Roast with my special dry seasoning rub.
One of hubbies favorite meals that I make.
I gotta remember to take the ham out of the freezer tomorrow.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 19, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> I had fun tonight! Doc's had it's Christmas party tonight. We hired stand in bartenders and security and staff was on the outside of the bar tonight. Several had WAY too much to drink. One guy, not a regular at all, bothered me from the first moment I saw him. I told security to keep an eye on him because my spidy sense is pretty damned spot on. Sure enough, he got belligerent, then tried to walk out on a $40 tab. Security stopped him outside and it got a bit physical until he saw that there were 4 guys that would hurt him if he didn't come back inside, pay his tab and tip his bartender heavily.  So he's back inside and seemed calmed down when he threw a punch at the head of security. My guy managed to dodge the punch and I grabbed the guy and took him to the floor. the way I had him he couldn't reach his right pocket but was surely trying. I patted him down and felt a knife in his pocket. My security guy was about to turn out his lights when I told him "I got this, just take his knife."
> The guy calmed down so after telling him quietly that if he decided to come at me he would not be walking out the door, I let him up so he could pay up. Instead of reaching for his wallet, he went for my security guy. They both hit the door and ended up in the men's room. I figured I would let my guy enjoy himself, so I blocked the door. Sure enough, 30 seconds later, my guy pushed the ass out the door of the restroom with blood streang from his nose and into the arms of the other security guy who just happens to be over 6 foot and 400 pounds. He paid his tab, and was escorted out the door. SOB can't find his car keys. After a search, we found them up against the wall. They probably got loose when we took his knife.
> For once, we didn't offer to give the guy a ride or call him a cab, preferring to leave him at risk of a very expensive Alabama DWI.
> I'm fine and and feel somewhat younger. Everyone else is fine and the only injury is a bloody nose.
> Funny that when I had this guy down, my partner is telling me to get out of the situation. He was concerned about the 67 year old tussling with a guy half his age until I told him I was having a blast.


Nothing like a good row to make one feel young again!  Too bad such an as-hole had to show up for a special party, though.  Glad to know things went your way, too.  Merry Christmas, Ernie!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 19, 2016)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Might be time to pass the hosting baton to the next generation, no?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 19, 2016)

peach174 said:


> My girlfriend Lil called this morning.
> Says her son in law took the male goat to the meat processing plant and gave all the meat to her.
> This will really help her out this winter.
> The Monastery took the female goats. They have other goats too. They sell cheese to help pay for the costs of upkeep.
> ...


Best outcome possible, I would think.  Every animal serves a purpose and in this case that seems to be fulfilled.  Goat meat is quite tasty, although a full-grown buck (billy) in rut can be...potent, rather like a buck deer.  I wish Lil many tasty, healthy meals for all her trouble.  Maybe she'll invite you for dinner?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


No, Chinese (Koreans and Japanese, too) do have difficulty with some of our pronunciations. (I can't imagine how I would sound speaking Chinese!)  One of my favorite stories involves a lengthy repair and subsequent request from the flight crew for a new frying pan.  A new frying pan?  What the... you can't cook on an airplane (at least not using a frying pan).  After multiple queries, my partner got on the radio and told Operations that the repair had taken so long, they were requesting a new FLIGHT PLAN!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Despite my best efforts I had to order the vehicle from the factory and it was not built.  Back in early November I submitted the order, but it was never picked up for production.  My customer's lease was ending mid December.  For what ever reason this vehicle was always built with a sunroof and the customer did not want that, hence the order.
> ...


Depends on the specific spirit involved, I'd suppose.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 19, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




They're not old enough yet.   I'm looking forward to that day!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 19, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I think Boedicca might BE the next generation.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 19, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Bless your kind heart.

No - I'm not that young (except for at heart)!


----------



## peach174 (Dec 19, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > My girlfriend Lil called this morning.
> ...




She's from Norway, immigrated here in the 60's.
She knows just how to cook it so that potency is cooked out of it.
When she gets mad or upset her accent gets thick so it's sometimes hard to understand her.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 19, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


The L sound doesn't exist in Japanese, the closest they come is the R sound.  In some Chinese dialects they have similar problems with the English pronunciation of L but not all, Cantonese say Ls without any problem.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 19, 2016)

Goat, even mature buck, is quite tasty and a lot more healthy than your standard supermarket beef, chicken, or pork.  Since they aren't raised for market, goats are not force fed hormones or other garbage simply to boost meat (or milk) output.  So, how does Lil feel about lutefisk?  How does she feel about gjetost, which I make.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 19, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


True.  I tried learning Korean, and they use an 'f' sound for our 'l'.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 19, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Goat, even mature buck, is quite tasty and a lot more healthy than your standard supermarket beef, chicken, or pork.  Since they aren't raised for market, goats are not force fed hormones or other garbage simply to boost meat (or milk) output.  So, how does Lil feel about lutefisk?  How does she feel about gjetost, which I make.




I don't know, never asked her about thoses dishes.
She makes to die for Swedish meat balls though.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 19, 2016)

peach174 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Goat, even mature buck, is quite tasty and a lot more healthy than your standard supermarket beef, chicken, or pork.  Since they aren't raised for market, goats are not force fed hormones or other garbage simply to boost meat (or milk) output.  So, how does Lil feel about lutefisk?  How does she feel about gjetost, which I make.
> ...


Her Swedish meatballs are probably more authentic than anything I would come up with.  Does she use goat meat?  I'd still be interested in her take on gjetost, though.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 19, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



What is gjetost?  I've never heard of it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 19, 2016)

Goodnight darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition,
Kat's mom and her sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
Ringel's Gizmo,
Hombre for wellness,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all others who need to find their way back.

In Carlsbad NM, the annual Christmas on the Pecos features amazingly elaborate and beautiful Christmas displays viewed from river boats--one after another in adjoining yard for about a mile:


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 20, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


He was coming towards me and reaching. I didn't know what for, but I assumed knife or possibly a gun. I was lucky or practiced enough to get mine ready before he did.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 20, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


I've had difficulty understanding Oriental people on several occasions the most notable being the incredibly beautiful Chinese girl, maybe 16 or 17 who was unable to pronounce the letter "R" who, as she was packing my food to go, asked me if I wanted a fork.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 20, 2016)

It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas at my house!  Lots of goodies under the tree for Mrs.  BBD and I've even seen a couple with my name on it.  Mrs. BBD will go down to the church to quilt with the ladies for most of the day and I will be going down to the bling store to find a little something to put into her stocking.  Weather is much better here today.  Temp is 20 degrees warmer than it was yesterday but the wind is blowing the snow all around making a mess of things.  I'm thinking the best thing to do under these circumstances is to drink another cup of coffee and just take it all in stride.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 20, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...




It's a Norwegian type of goat cheese.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 20, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Did you answer Res?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 20, 2016)

Good morning all.  Off to the store for a few things and a number of other chores to do today.  Sun is shining.  A balmy 24 degrees at our house this morning and we could get all the way up to mid 40's today.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 20, 2016)

Help!  Help!  My internet connection is crappy today!


----------



## peach174 (Dec 20, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Help!  Help!  My internet connection is crappy today!


----------



## peach174 (Dec 20, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> I had fun tonight! Doc's had it's Christmas party tonight. We hired stand in bartenders and security and staff was on the outside of the bar tonight. Several had WAY too much to drink. One guy, not a regular at all, bothered me from the first moment I saw him. I told security to keep an eye on him because my spidy sense is pretty damned spot on. Sure enough, he got belligerent, then tried to walk out on a $40 tab. Security stopped him outside and it got a bit physical until he saw that there were 4 guys that would hurt him if he didn't come back inside, pay his tab and tip his bartender heavily.  So he's back inside and seemed calmed down when he threw a punch at the head of security. My guy managed to dodge the punch and I grabbed the guy and took him to the floor. the way I had him he couldn't reach his right pocket but was surely trying. I patted him down and felt a knife in his pocket. My security guy was about to turn out his lights when I told him "I got this, just take his knife."
> The guy calmed down so after telling him quietly that if he decided to come at me he would not be walking out the door, I let him up so he could pay up. Instead of reaching for his wallet, he went for my security guy. They both hit the door and ended up in the men's room. I figured I would let my guy enjoy himself, so I blocked the door. Sure enough, 30 seconds later, my guy pushed the ass out the door of the restroom with blood streang from his nose and into the arms of the other security guy who just happens to be over 6 foot and 400 pounds. He paid his tab, and was escorted out the door. SOB can't find his car keys. After a search, we found them up against the wall. They probably got loose when we took his knife.
> For once, we didn't offer to give the guy a ride or call him a cab, preferring to leave him at risk of a very expensive Alabama DWI.
> I'm fine and and feel somewhat younger. Everyone else is fine and the only injury is a bloody nose.
> Funny that when I had this guy down, my partner is telling me to get out of the situation. He was concerned about the 67 year old tussling with a guy half his age until I told him I was having a blast.




A song dedicated to you ErnieS.  
https://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=Qx3uAzMx7vI


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 20, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


My head was screaming yet, but her father was in the kitchen with a cleaver. I just stood there dumbfounded until she showed me a plastic fork.
 I was both relieved and devastated


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 20, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I had fun tonight! Doc's had it's Christmas party tonight. We hired stand in bartenders and security and staff was on the outside of the bar tonight. Several had WAY too much to drink. One guy, not a regular at all, bothered me from the first moment I saw him. I told security to keep an eye on him because my spidy sense is pretty damned spot on. Sure enough, he got belligerent, then tried to walk out on a $40 tab. Security stopped him outside and it got a bit physical until he saw that there were 4 guys that would hurt him if he didn't come back inside, pay his tab and tip his bartender heavily.  So he's back inside and seemed calmed down when he threw a punch at the head of security. My guy managed to dodge the punch and I grabbed the guy and took him to the floor. the way I had him he couldn't reach his right pocket but was surely trying. I patted him down and felt a knife in his pocket. My security guy was about to turn out his lights when I told him "I got this, just take his knife."
> ...


I'm getting a list of many videos, Angel, so I don't know what you intended for me to hear, but I have been humming Toby Keith's "As Good As I Once Was".


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 20, 2016)

I have found out the guy's name and have given him 48 hours to pay his tab or he can expect a visit from the Foley PD.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 20, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




Sorry I mess up when I'm on my tablet sometimes.  
It's Paul Cauthen
As young as You'll Ever Be.
In other words your as young as you feel.
Stop calling yourself an old man.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 20, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 20, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 20, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Old compared to someone half my age, but I do feel pretty good for my age, though I do find I can't do this stuff all the time. Kind of like this:


----------



## peach174 (Dec 20, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




That attitude makes grumpy old people. 
Lets see what your attitude is when you're in your 70's.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 20, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




Yep!
The old muscles and joints complained for a few days for me, wrestling that half crazed stupid goat.
But I felt good I could still do it.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 20, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...





It was pretty comical , a 64 year old 110lb. woman in a headlock wrestling with a 175lb goat and one 76 year old woman about 2 inches taller than me and my 6ft. tall 70 year old husband going in the pen and hubby keeping the other two away, while Lil did the food and water.
The neighbors got some funny live intertainment, if any of them were home at the time.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 20, 2016)

We have alot of dry electricity build up here today. It happens every once in a while.
I went out to help hubby unload the things he had bought in town.
When we were done hubby looks at me and starts laughing because the ends of my hair is flying out.
I'm not amused!!!!


----------



## Kat (Dec 20, 2016)

Has Gracie been around in the last few days? I haven't seen any posts.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 20, 2016)

peach174 said:


> We have alot of dry electricity build up here today. It happens every once in a while.
> I went out to help hubby unload the things he had bought in town.
> When we were done hubby looks at me and starts laughing because the ends of my hair is flying out.
> I'm not amused!!!!



Hmmm.  C_K didn't give us a button appropriate to respond to that one Peach.  We need an "I sympathise" button.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 20, 2016)

Kat said:


> Has Gracie been around in the last few days? I haven't seen any posts.



I just checked and the last post she made was here in the CS on Friday.   It is unusual for her to not post for that long.  Hope she and Mr. G are okay.

Gracie , sign in please.


----------



## Kat (Dec 20, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Has Gracie been around in the last few days? I haven't seen any posts.
> ...




If she doesn't, I will text her.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 20, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > We have alot of dry electricity build up here today. It happens every once in a while.
> ...




I almost look like one of those electricity balls that you can touch that makes your  hair stand up completly.
Or a mad scientist. snicker


----------



## peach174 (Dec 20, 2016)

Kat said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



If you dont get a text back let us know.
Then I'll  try calling them.


----------



## Kat (Dec 20, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Absolutely. I was going to try and give her a chance to login today, and text tonight if she doesn't.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 20, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



If I make it to my 70s I'm almost sure to be grumpy.  I'm grumpy now.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 20, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...




See


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 20, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



They Might Be Giants is the one 'happy' band I listen to.  They sometimes take horrible things and make them funny.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 20, 2016)

Pretty much made up our minds to move up to New Mexico, most likely Alamogordo, basically to cut our rental cost almost in half.  Why Alamogordo?  We like it there and it's relatively close making the move fairly easy.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 20, 2016)

Woke up this morning with a tiny bit of a headache.  By noon, my head was throbbing.  It's very unusual for me to get headaches.  After I realized that I hadn't had coffee since Sunday morning, I figured out what the problem was and promptly uploaded a sludge cup.  Headache all better but I'm addicted to caffeine again. 
I finally broke down and took the snowmachine my partner got last year for a ride.  It wasn't so bad, mostly because I have a nice, warm place to come back to when I'm done.  No loading/unloading trailers and hauling the sleds all over the place.  I can see using the machine to explore the area once I'm out here full-time and have some time to do such things.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 20, 2016)

peach174 said:


> We have alot of dry electricity build up here today. It happens every once in a while.
> I went out to help hubby unload the things he had bought in town.
> When we were done hubby looks at me and starts laughing because the ends of my hair is flying out.
> I'm not amused!!!!



But I bet the look is amusing.


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 20, 2016)

Just sent a text to Gracie. Hope she answers. Didn't she say she went to bed real early now?


----------



## Kat (Dec 20, 2016)

No reply so far.  She usually replies right away.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 20, 2016)

Kat said:


> No reply so far.  She usually replies right away.


I sure hope they're OK.


----------



## Kat (Dec 20, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > No reply so far.  She usually replies right away.
> ...




 Should we be worried? Frankly, I am now. Peaches you may want to call.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 20, 2016)

Thoughts and prayers especially with Gracie and Mr. G tonight.

Goodnight darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition,
Kat's mom and her sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
Ringel's Gizmo,
Hombre for wellness,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all others who need to find their way back.

The Foley, Alabama Christmas Parade 2016


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 21, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Thoughts and prayers especially with Gracie and Mr. G tonight.
> 
> Goodnight darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> ...



A Christmas boat?  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 21, 2016)

Kat said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



Hopefully everything is okay.  Keep us updated, please.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 21, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > We have alot of dry electricity build up here today. It happens every once in a while.
> ...


----------



## peach174 (Dec 21, 2016)

Kat said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...




I will try calling them later this Morning.
We haven't heard from her since Friday.


----------



## Kat (Dec 21, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...




Sounds good. I am worried now. I texted her over 2 1/2 hours ago.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 21, 2016)

You know it could be Mr. Gracie is having his knee surgery.
Just a thought.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 21, 2016)

Kat said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



Are they still staying in her friend's camper?


----------



## Kat (Dec 21, 2016)

peach174 said:


> You know it could be Mr. Gracie is having his knee surgery.
> Just a thought.




When was he having it? I am not sure it would stop her from replying to a text. I just don't know.


----------



## Kat (Dec 21, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...




I assume so, but don't know now.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 21, 2016)

Can't sleep tonight.  My left shoulder hurts so bad I can't lay down in any comfortable position.  I need a shot of Jack Daniels and some TLC.  I'm pretty sure falling down the stairs didn't do it any good.


----------



## Kat (Dec 21, 2016)

Do you have a heating pad??


----------



## peach174 (Dec 21, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Can't sleep tonight.  My left shoulder hurts so bad I can't lay down in any comfortable position.  I need a shot of Jack Daniels and some TLC.  I'm pretty sure falling down the stairs didn't do it any good.



Ah poor baby.
Sending you some ear scratches & belly rubs for you.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 21, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Can't sleep tonight.  My left shoulder hurts so bad I can't lay down in any comfortable position.  I need a shot of Jack Daniels and some TLC.  I'm pretty sure falling down the stairs didn't do it any good.




Dang BBD you could have broke something rather than a bad bang up on your sholder.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 21, 2016)

Took a Norco couple hours ago and it doesn't hurt now but I got a real good bruise out of it.  Note to self: Watch out for the damn cat on the stairwell!


----------



## peach174 (Dec 21, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Took a Norco couple hours ago and it doesn't hurt now but I got a real good bruise out of it.  Note to self: Watch out for the damn cat on the stairwell!




My hubby wants to ask you what you did to piss off the cat?


----------



## peach174 (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm calling Gracie this morning at 9:00 a.m. Calif. time, that's 10:00 my time.
Then I'll let you all know whats up.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 21, 2016)

peach174 said:


> My hubby wants to ask you what you did to piss off the cat?



Where to start...where to start.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 21, 2016)

Coughing is no longer a threat to my ribs, but sneezing?  Sneezing let's me know exactly where my rib cage starts and muscles attach.  Ouch!  I was reminded of that 90 seconds ago.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 21, 2016)

peach174 said:


> I'm calling Gracie this morning at 9:00 a.m. Calif. time, that's 10:00 my time.
> Then I'll let you all know whats up.



Is it 9 yet?

How about now?

Now?

Since we're both waiting, can you put some water in my bowl?  I'd like to tip it over while I am waiting.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 21, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm calling Gracie this morning at 9:00 a.m. Calif. time, that's 10:00 my time.
> ...




My cats were picky, they had to have the sinks on in a small stream coming out.
If one of my cats tried that they would get water sprayed in their face by a spray bottle. 
Except for Rusty he just closed his eyes and continued doing what ever he wanted to do.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 21, 2016)

peach174 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I am going to take as a no on water in the bowl.  Ah, drapes!


----------



## peach174 (Dec 21, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...




Same thing Rusty would have done, except he broke the curtain rod down.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 21, 2016)

peach174 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I have to meet this Rusty.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 21, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



He was my husbands cat and loved the disobey, revenge games. 
He was a Maine Coon, lived for 18 years.
Alas, he is in cat heven now.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 21, 2016)

peach174 said:


> He was my husbands cat and loved the disobey, revenge games.
> He was a Maine Coon, lived for 18 years.
> Alas, he is in cat heven now.



Cat heaven?  Salmon canning plant?


----------



## peach174 (Dec 21, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > He was my husbands cat and loved the disobey, revenge games.
> ...



Probably the jalapeno pepper plant.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 21, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...




They were supposed to have the RV until New Years.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 21, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Can't sleep tonight.  My left shoulder hurts so bad I can't lay down in any comfortable position.  I need a shot of Jack Daniels and some TLC.  I'm pretty sure falling down the stairs didn't do it any good.



So sorry BBD.  Maybe an x-ray would be in order?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 21, 2016)

Kat said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > You know it could be Mr. Gracie is having his knee surgery.
> ...



Well if they went to bed early, I'm sure she wouldn't answer a text sent late in the evening.  I am hoping this morning we'll hear something though--still pretty early on the west coast.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 21, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



It would be 9:00 there if I call from here at 10:00.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 21, 2016)

I just got done talking to Gracie.
She says to tell you all thanks for your concerns, they are doing as well as possible, under the circumstances and that she is busy during the holidays.
She will check in every once in a while but not as often.

At least we know they are alive!


----------



## OldLady (Dec 21, 2016)

Merry Christmas, all!


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 21, 2016)

Che king in quickly. Peach just called, so I wanted y'all to know we are still alive and although not kicking..we are still breathing.

Nothing has changed here except we are both I'll and wishing the holidays were over since it is not fun trying to keep warm, being sick, and all the holiday cheer around us as we sit alone in the car or RV.
Haven't been too talkative, and not wanting to bring anyone down, I have stayed silent.

Hoping everyone has a great Xmas..truly we do...we just try to avoid it at the moment until we feel better physically and mentally.

Big hugs to you all.
Gracie and mrg

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 21, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Che king in quickly. Peach just called, so I wanted y'all to know we are still alive and although not kicking..we are still breathing.
> 
> Nothing has changed here except we are both I'll and wishing the holidays were over since it is not fun trying to keep warm, being sick, and all the holiday cheer around us as we sit alone in the car or RV.
> Haven't been too talkative, and not wanting to bring anyone down, I have stayed silent.
> ...



Sorry Gracie, we hold folks more closely in difficult conditions during Christmas.  You keep us in the loop all through this, because we are not fair weather friends here.  No one forgets family and friends in the military during this time of year.  Not even a consideration to leave you out of our thoughts.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 21, 2016)

Wish we had a way to send you both some Christmas and New Year cheers Gracie!


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 21, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Wish we had a way to send you both some Christmas and New Year cheers Gracie!



...well, if "someone" would get a post office box...


----------



## Gracie (Dec 21, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Wish we had a way to send you both some Christmas and New Year cheers Gracie!
> ...


Smarty pants. I was sending it to you in pm the same time you asked here. Cards and letters, please, if you wish. $ not needed...unless it's enough to buy a mobile home, lol.
Speaking of...I almost got one...but was too late. Up in Kerrville calif... about 3 hours East of me. Space rent was only 375 per month, senior park, mobile was a single wide that needed cosmetic repair...asking price 5k. And I was too late!!!!argggggg.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Dec 21, 2016)

Funny how 3 hours have nice places compared to where I am now. Not ha ha funny either. This county needs rent control. Google Kerrville. It is so pretty up there. If you Zillow it, you will probably see the mobile too. Dayuum...and I missed it. Dam dam dam. What a time to get sick, eh?

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Dec 21, 2016)

Dam auto correct. Kernville.... Not Kerr.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Dec 21, 2016)

Ok. Sneezing, cold, heada che...going to check on mrg...I am in a field with karma right now, but heading back to RV and curl back into a blanket.
I'll come back tonight and try to chat. I need to catch up with you guys. Sorry I scared you. [emoji26]

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 21, 2016)

Drat ! the lady that lived above me has just moved out. Its always a worry when a good tenant moves out because you don't know who you are going to get stuck with. What is more she seems to have moved and left the lights on. The landlords are away for their holidays, so the lights are going to be on for weeks.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 21, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Smarty pants. I was sending it to you in pm the same time you asked here. Cards and letters, please, if you wish. $ not needed...unless it's enough to buy a mobile home, lol.
> Speaking of...I almost got one...but was too late. Up in Kerrville calif... about 3 hours East of me. Space rent was only 375 per month, senior park, mobile was a single wide that needed* cosmetic repair*...asking price 5k. And I was too late!!!!argggggg.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



Cosmetics?  Like lip liner or hair extensions?


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 21, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Ok. Sneezing, cold, heada che...going to check on mrg...I am in a field with karma right now, but heading back to RV and curl back into a blanket.
> I'll come back tonight and try to chat. I need to catch up with you guys. Sorry I scared you. [emoji26]
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



  Who?  me?



Scared us?  Well...


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 21, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



But. . .if I am extra tired or didn't sleep well the night before or just bored and want to read in bed, I will go to bed by 9.  So we can hope.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 21, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Drat ! the lady that lived above me has just moved out. Its always a worry when a good tenant moves out because you don't know who you are going to get stuck with. What is more she seems to have moved and left the lights on. The landlords are away for their holidays, so the lights are going to be on for weeks.



The last (and only) time we lived in an apartment, the tenant above us was an Amazon-like blonde who lifted LARGE weights every night dropping them on the floor.  Rattled the cups in our cupboard.  When she left though due to mandatory eviction for non payment of rent, she super glued all the cupboard and closet and interior and exterior doors as well as all the windows and drawers shut.  No telling what that cost the complex owners if they weren't able to get it out of her.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 21, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Ok. Sneezing, cold, heada che...going to check on mrg...I am in a field with karma right now, but heading back to RV and curl back into a blanket.
> I'll come back tonight and try to chat. I need to catch up with you guys. Sorry I scared you. [emoji26]
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



Sorry about the head cold but so glad to know you're okay.  ((hugs))


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 21, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Merry Christmas, all!



Thank you for this Oldlady.  The Trans Siberian Orchestra is one of my very favorites.  Our son and family have been to see their Christmas productions in person a couple of times and describe it as a truly emotional and physical experience with a light show unrivaled by any other as well as superb music.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 21, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Found out they stay up real late.
So sorry I woke her up. Oops!
If ever a next time, I'll call her time in the early afternoon.  
I apologized but still ..........l

I knew I should have waited till at least 10:00 a.m.  11:00 my time,but some here were very worried.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 21, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Sure...blame the cat, I am use to it.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 21, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Thoughts and prayers especially with Gracie and Mr. G tonight.
> 
> Goodnight darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> ...


Doc Holliday's is about 150 yards behind the photographer The storefront (blue and white sign) in the background is the local ABC, a state run liquor store where our distilled spirits are purchased.
And yes we do have flying mice in Alabama.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 21, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Thoughts and prayers especially with Gracie and Mr. G tonight.
> ...


A small local shrimp boat. Fishing is a big part of our economy here.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 21, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Me too!!
It's always the caregivers fault.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 21, 2016)

Left shoulder is hurting pretty bad right now.  Wouldn't go to the ER so Mrs. BBD has made an appointment with my doctor for tomorrow.  Getting some range of motion issues.  Could be I might have dislocated my darned shoulder when I tripped over the blessed cat and fell down the stairs.  Will see what tomorrow brings...


----------



## peach174 (Dec 21, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > We have alot of dry electricity build up here today. It happens every once in a while.
> ...




Happened again earlier this mourning.
You got long hair Ernie, mine reaches to the top of my butt.
Try seeing if you would like your hair dancing around your forhead, cheeks and into your mouth and around your shoulders.
I think I have a better idea of what Medusa's snake hair felt like.  
It's creepy.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 21, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Left shoulder is hurting pretty bad right now.  Wouldn't go to the ER so Mrs. BBD has made an appointment with my doctor for tomorrow.  Getting some range of motion issues.  Could be I might have dislocated my darned shoulder when I tripped over the blessed cat and fell down the stairs.  Will see what tomorrow brings...



The cat thinks you owe him a massage.  As far as range of motion goes, just fill the beer glass halfway.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 21, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Left shoulder is hurting pretty bad right now.  Wouldn't go to the ER so Mrs. BBD has made an appointment with my doctor for tomorrow.  Getting some range of motion issues.  Could be I might have dislocated my darned shoulder when I tripped over the blessed cat and fell down the stairs.  Will see what tomorrow brings...



You guys!  Hombre refused to go to ER or urgent care too--our doctor is in Romania--and allowed a little problem to develop into one that put him in the hospital for five days.  Now an injured shoulder is a different thing I know, but why continue to hurt if it is something that can be fixed today?  If it is dislocated, an X-ray will spot that immediately and even most E.R. docs know how to pop it back in place.

i know. I know.  Stepping off my Mama Fox soapbox now.

(but still muttering, you guys!)


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 21, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Left shoulder is hurting pretty bad right now.  Wouldn't go to the ER so Mrs. BBD has made an appointment with my doctor for tomorrow.  Getting some range of motion issues.  Could be I might have dislocated my darned shoulder when I tripped over the blessed cat and fell down the stairs.  Will see what tomorrow brings...
> ...



To be fair, did you expect Hombre to go to Romania?


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 21, 2016)

Last time I lost range of motion in my left shoulder, I took a dead shrub and threw it into a burn pile with an overhead toss.  Popped that sucker right back.  I think it was actually a muscle out of position and not bone.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 21, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


I deal with that a bit, plus I have a beard that I chew on sometimes by mistake.


----------



## Dalia (Dec 21, 2016)

Bonsoir à tous, I also have small bobos/little pains at the moment, I hurt a foot I do taekwondo black belt  and with the christmas racing i am limping with my foot makes me very hurt and sad because I broke a piece of wood and I missed a little.
I would not dance for the holiday season unfortunately.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 21, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Bonsoir à tous, I also have small bobos/little pains at the moment, I hurt a foot I do taekwondo black belt  and with the christmas racing i am limping with my foot makes me very hurt and sad because I broke a piece of wood and I missed a little.
> I would not dance for the holiday season unfortunately.



Oh ouch Dalia.  So sorry about your foot.  We'll hope for a quick recovery so you can at least dance on New Year's Eve.


----------



## Dalia (Dec 21, 2016)

Thank you Foxfyre, i like dancing a lot but since i will not be able of dancing i will eat...the food is so good in christmas time


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 21, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Thank you Foxfyre, i like dancing a lot but since i will not be able of dancing i will eat...the food is so good in christmas time



I think for all of us who live in countries that observe Christmas, special food at Christmas is one of the things we enjoy the most.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 21, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




Hubby had the same problem when his beard was long.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 21, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Foxfyre, i like dancing a lot but since i will not be able of dancing i will eat...the food is so good in christmas time
> ...



I can't think of anything much I eat for Christmas.  Every once in a while I have some egg nog, but otherwise it's the same food I'd always eat.  Thanksgiving is my food holiday.


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 21, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



It's Santa's boat, Ernie.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 21, 2016)

Hope all my friends at the coffee shop are doing well and all ready for Christmas.    Three more days!


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 21, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Hope all my friends at the coffee shop are doing well and all ready for Christmas.    Three more days!



Great!  You're here!  Put your finger right there while I tie the bow.  Really behind on wrapping.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 21, 2016)

Thoughts and prayers especially with Gracie and Mr. G tonight.

Goodnight darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition,
Kat's mom and her sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
Ringel's Gizmo,
Hombre for wellness,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all others who need to find their way back.

Giant saguaro cactus in southeast Arizona at Christmas time


----------



## esthermoon (Dec 22, 2016)

My stupid computer broke two days ago!
I just take it away and I spent almost 7 million dong....


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 22, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> My stupid computer broke two days ago!
> I just take it away and I spent almost 7 million dong....



Spending the money is no fun, but lost pictures and data are worse.


----------



## esthermoon (Dec 22, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > My stupid computer broke two days ago!
> ...


The technician left almost nothing here.
All music, videos...all gone


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 22, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> My stupid computer broke two days ago!
> I just take it away and I spent almost 7 million dong....



Always hate it when a computer dies.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 22, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...




Wow major bummer!


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 22, 2016)

Sorry about the computer Esthermoon.

On to happier subjects.

Donuts/rolls are awesome!

1.  They are only 67 cents a piece.
2.  Not taxable in Michigan.
3.  Made the whole dealership happy.
4.  My popularity seems to have taken an uptick.

Unfortunately your donuts did not look too good post packaging.  Stamping the return address on the envelopes AFTER placing the donuts inside was a tactical mistake.


----------



## esthermoon (Dec 22, 2016)

peach174 said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


----------



## OldLady (Dec 22, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Thoughts and prayers especially with Gracie and Mr. G tonight.
> 
> Goodnight darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> ...


OMG!  Kudos to whoever had the fortitude to string lights on them!!!


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 22, 2016)

Morning Montrovant, Esthermoon and Old Lady.


----------



## esthermoon (Dec 22, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Morning Montrovant, Esthermoon and Old Lady.


Hi saveliberty! 
Hope your day will be good!


----------



## peach174 (Dec 22, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...




Howdy!


Did you lose any of your old movies?
Many use backup cd's.
I do for pics, movies and songs.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 22, 2016)

Oh, and where does bear claw and long johns enter into the donut world?


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 22, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Morning Montrovant, Esthermoon and Old Lady.
> ...



My day will be what it is suppose to be, starting out with a good attitude is a great advantage though.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 22, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Thoughts and prayers especially with Gracie and Mr. G tonight.
> ...




It's quite common to see them in the South East AZ dessert every Christmas.
After all it's one of our native trees!
Everything here has thorns, including our wild grass.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 22, 2016)

peach174 said:


> It's quite common to see them in the South East AZ dessert every Christmas.
> After all it's one of our native trees!
> Everything here has thorns, including our wild grass.








...or horns...


----------



## esthermoon (Dec 22, 2016)

peach174 said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Hey! 
I have lost everything here! My poor computer is empty now. 
I'm downloading something right now...
My computer needs files...it's hungry


----------



## peach174 (Dec 22, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...



Sorry 
You can't burn cds there?


----------



## esthermoon (Dec 22, 2016)

peach174 said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


I didn't prove that peach 
Now I'm gonna burn something right now


----------



## peach174 (Dec 22, 2016)

Yeh!
It's raining here, last night and today, but not cold, in the 50's.
We always welcome rain because we get so little.
Plus no more dry static electricity.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 22, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...



That is really sad esthermoon.  Especially when all we can offer is just to care.

I have an external drive that I use to back up stuff like family photos that I really don't want to lose.  They are relatively inexpensive.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 22, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Yeh!
> It's raining here, last night and today, but not cold, in the 50's.
> We always welcome rain because we get so little.
> Plus no more dry static electricity.



Same here.  Nice rain overnight and still misting a bit this morning.  Too warm to freeze and that is a good thing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 22, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Oh, and where does bear claw and long johns enter into the donut world?



Almost anywhere.


----------



## esthermoon (Dec 22, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Be caring is important Foxfyre  
Thanks!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 22, 2016)

And good morning everybody.  For your morning entertainment 

MUST SEE: Panda vs. snowman: The ultimate showdown


----------



## esthermoon (Dec 22, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> And good morning everybody.  For your morning entertainment
> 
> MUST SEE: Panda vs. snowman: The ultimate showdown


The Panda beheaded the poor snowman


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 22, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Yeh!
> It's raining here, last night and today, but not cold, in the 50's.
> We always welcome rain because we get so little.
> Plus no more dry static electricity.


Awwww I wanted pictures.


----------



## OldLady (Dec 22, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Morning Montrovant, Esthermoon and Old Lady.


mornin!  What you up to, you little scamp?


----------



## OldLady (Dec 22, 2016)

peach174 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Honest?  Where's the plug?


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 22, 2016)

OldLady said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Morning Montrovant, Esthermoon and Old Lady.
> ...



Donuts, questions, bubble gum mostly...


----------



## OldLady (Dec 22, 2016)

Anyone heard of what I call Snow Tires?  My absolute favorites.  Google calls 'em Crullers.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 22, 2016)

OldLady said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




Generators


----------



## peach174 (Dec 22, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeh!
> ...




Got a new camera, gotta learn how to use it.
Then pics 
Heck, I'm still messing up with my kindel, let alone the cam,vids


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 22, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Morning Montrovant, Esthermoon and Old Lady.



Afternoon by the time I see this and reply.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 22, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Morning Montrovant, Esthermoon and Old Lady.
> ...



Good night Montrovant...

...trying to stay ahead here.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 22, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...



You should get a USB stick, and back up all your files. You can also transfer them to another computer.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 22, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> You should get a USB stick, and back up all your files. You can also transfer them to another computer.



I don't know what the clouds are like where you are, but the ones here refuse to let me store my computer files....


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 22, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



What camera have you got?  I recently brought a Nikon L340 for a hundred quid. It came with a small printed manual that did not explain everything, but I found a comprehensive  PDF manual online. Just as well because I thought the camera was faulty until I read that you sometimes have to press the shutter button half way down to make the camera self focus.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 22, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > You should get a USB stick, and back up all your files. You can also transfer them to another computer.
> ...



I used to back up my stuff on CD Roms ,  but that is out of date. A high capacity USB stick can store far more data. I have hundreds of CDs full of stuff but no catalogue of what is on them. Back in the bad old days I used to spend all night downloading programs supplied by hackers. The likes of photo shop six. But now days the hackers are likely to put a Trojan horse in with the illegal download. Added to that there are now cyber police watching everything that is downloaded from illegal sites and you can get busted. So I hardly download anything any more, and I am even scared to click on unknown links because there is a new scam called ransom ware that locks your computer files, and it is not easy to get access to your own files unless you pay them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 22, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Anyone heard of what I call Snow Tires?  My absolute favorites.  Google calls 'em Crullers.



Looks like a fat Krispy Kreme--I can almost taste it.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 22, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeh!
> ...



Pics of what?
The rain or my hair? 
Anyhoos I took both.
Now I have to upload the cams program software.
Then learn how to upload it to here. 
Hummm.............


----------



## peach174 (Dec 22, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...




Maybe a storage program like the cloud, there are many to chose from.
Thats what I use.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 22, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Anyone heard of what I call Snow Tires?  My absolute favorites.  Google calls 'em Crullers.


I call em somebody elses......


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 22, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Take lens cap off, point camera, push button........


----------



## OldLady (Dec 22, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone heard of what I call Snow Tires?  My absolute favorites.  Google calls 'em Crullers.
> ...


If that's what a Krispy Kreme tastes like, I can see what all the fuss is about.  They don't sell them up here.


----------



## OldLady (Dec 22, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone heard of what I call Snow Tires?  My absolute favorites.  Google calls 'em Crullers.
> ...


No donuts for you?  You poor pirate.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 22, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




I wish!!
Not with this one ,too many bells and whistles..... oh my.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 22, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




Mine's a cheapie. 
It's a Vivitar ViviCam S126v2


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 22, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Not that kind.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 22, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


They still have the basic camera function, I know I have a couple.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 22, 2016)

Just got home from our weekly 42 game with friends and in a half hour we'll leave to go to Cheddars for dinner tonight.

Would you believe it rained a lot last night and has been raining all day long today.  I cannot remember this long of a prolonged rain here EVER.  Looks like we might get a break for an hour or so shortly though.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 22, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Yes they do ,hince what I said earlier , I have pics and vids, just need to download the software and then learn how to edit them and upload to here on the board.
I just did a pic with it a few minutes ago of a beautiful rainbow.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 22, 2016)

Hubby is so sweet!  
He was in town today and he bought me a can of static guard for hair.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 22, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Generally you have to have an online (photo) storage/sharing account, I use Picasa but it's now owned by Google.   

Flickr, Google Photos, Photobucket and iCloud: Which photo storage app is right for you?


----------



## peach174 (Dec 22, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




The pic I put up at halloween was from my computer.
Didn't need a storage account.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 22, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


For some reason it won't let me do mine, never explored it any further.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 22, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




It won't let me on the kindel, you need a storage acct.,but I can download from a camera to my desktop and then upload to here.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 22, 2016)

This rain is nice and much needed but it's playing havoc with my allergies, feeling sick with no energy whatsoever.  Not running a fever but I have no appetite a constant nasty headache and overall achy feeling, happens every time we get lots of rain.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 22, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Wanted to see all that hair sticking out.. It rarely gets dry enough here for staticy hair.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 22, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




You should have asked on one of the 2 days it was happening, before it rained.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 22, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




It was embarassing, it sort of looked like Monicas hair from friends when it got really humid, only without the frizz. 

https://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=mbxOD9mRL14

Chandler- "Your hair is inexplicable" !


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 22, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> This rain is nice and much needed but it's playing havoc with my allergies, feeling sick with no energy whatsoever.  Not running a fever but I have no appetite a constant nasty headache and overall achy feeling, happens every time we get lots of rain.



Fortunately rain is a now and then event only in the desert.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 22, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



It looked like this only add 27 inches.
https://ibraidhair.files.wordpress.com/2012/10/static.jpg


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 22, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


I could do that when I lived in Albuquerque.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 22, 2016)

Hi sweeties! Here only for a moment but I got caught up reading at least.
Still kinda sick but slowly getting better. Finally got the RV leveled but it cost us 120 bucks to have a guy come out and do it. It was well worth it though. Front end came up a whopping 16 inches...left front tire came up 12 inches....and now the stove works as well and so does the fridge! At least we are no longer rolling off the couch and bed, and have 4 burners instead of one electric skillet...and.... drumroll...the heater kicks out some major warmth! Now maybe we will get well faster because this thing is not all cockeyed and feeling like a freezer.

More to tell, but I have to charge the phone. I will try to come back later tonight.

[emoji7]

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## peach174 (Dec 22, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




Did you get a can of static guard for hair?


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 23, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


I looked at labels for conditioners, I found one that claimed to tame dry fly away hair. The stuff actually worked provided you didn't rinse it out.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 23, 2016)

Goodnight darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts  and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition,
Kat's mom and her sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
Ringel's Gizmo,
Hombre for wellness,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all others who need to find their way back.

Christmas in Massachusetts


----------



## peach174 (Dec 23, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




I'll take dry fly away hair any day of the week over dancing electrified hair.
It was uncomfortable and I'm thankful that there was no dry lighting, because I felt like a lighting rod.
Game over- come and get me neon sign. 
They were different unusual clouds. I took pics of them.
As they came in the dry electricity built up and then the ends of my hair started to rise.
The stronger it built up the more my hair stared rising and dancing.
It lasted for 6 hrs. Tue. and 4 hrs. on Wed. morning.
I put it in a ponytail but the small hairs were danceing around my face and neck. Very annoying.
That old horror movie saying came to mind of "It's Alive!  *Alive*!" 
That's why it was scarry.

I asked hubby on Tue. afternoon if something could be done to defuse myself and He said sure there is but you aren't going to like it.
I say what, tell me.
Then he says, rub your feet across the rug and touch a door handel.
He says, it'll knock you backwards on your butt but you'd be defused.
Well I wasn't gonna do that. What might else be fried or something.
GEEZ Louise!!!!


----------



## peach174 (Dec 23, 2016)

A still picture does not capture the phenomena.
A video would. Which I took.
I'm not sure if I want my mug on the internet with medusa dancing hair.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 23, 2016)

Merry Christmas to Kat and Save


----------



## peach174 (Dec 23, 2016)

Merry Christmas Nosmo King


----------



## peach174 (Dec 23, 2016)

Merry Christmas Everyone!!

You all have a great Sat. and Sun.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 23, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Anyone heard of what I call Snow Tires?  My absolute favorites.  Google calls 'em Crullers.



I think my favorite is jelly munchkins (donut holes to you people not familiar with Dunkin Donuts speak ).


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 23, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



All kinds of great hair products out there for the frizzies and fly aways peach174.  I like Moroccanoil the best.  Not only does it help with frizzies and flyaways, it also helps repair any damaged hair and it makes your hair soft and shiny and smell really nice.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## peach174 (Dec 23, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...




It has nothing to do with frizzies Chris


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 23, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Merry Christmas Everyone!!
> 
> You all have a great Sat. and Sun.
> 
> ...



Merry Christmas to you and your family too!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 23, 2016)

Merry Christmas to all the CS'ers.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 23, 2016)

peach174 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



It helps with static too.  Everything.  That stuff is so awesome.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 23, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




I'm just thankful that it's a rare phenomena because it's a very scarry feeling.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 23, 2016)

I'm glad to see that Gracie stopped by to let us know she is okay.  Merry Christmas to you and Mr. Gracie and your fur fam too.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 23, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Do you have windows 10, ? because it has excellent photo editing software built into it. You do not need to install the software that comes with the camera, you just take some pics then connect your camera to the computer via a USB cable that should have come with your camera. It will automatically detect the pictures and ask you if yo want to upload them to a file on your computer.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 23, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


I use a bit of coconut oil myself. It doesn't smell and makes brushing my mop a little less trouble


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 23, 2016)

FYI, I received a bag of Starbuck's Christmas Blend coffee as a gift. It is a bold, full bodied coffee with none of the burnt taste of Starbuck's house blend. I give it 4 stars of 5.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 23, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



There is beard oil too.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 23, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




The CD has the driver software needed.
It also has instructions on how to progam all the goodies in the camra.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 23, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




Eeeeeww!
Makes them no fun to play with. Uck


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 23, 2016)

You can just store your pictures in a file on your computer and then use the upload file option in the reply box.  Then you choose the file where your pics are stored and choose the pic and paste the address into the box and upload it.  Voila!    That's how I do it, and you don't need to store them online.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 23, 2016)

peach174 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Oh, it gets absorbed.  It makes the hair softer and easier to manage is all.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 23, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> And good morning everybody.  For your morning entertainment
> 
> MUST SEE: Panda vs. snowman: The ultimate showdown



Where was the warning label or video rating?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 23, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> And good morning everybody.  For your morning entertainment
> 
> MUST SEE: Panda vs. snowman: The ultimate showdown



That is awesome!  How cute!


----------



## peach174 (Dec 23, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



New fangeled stuff made in the last 30 yrs. eh? 
Ain't technology awsome! 
Hubby hasn't had his long beard since the 80's when the tip got caught in hay bale wire and got ripped out when he threw the bale into the back of the pickup. PAINFUL!!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 23, 2016)

peach174 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



OMG!  That is terrible!  Ouchie.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 23, 2016)

peach174 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I worked in a salon a few years back, part time, and we had a small section for guys, and you would be surprised how many guys would come in to buy hair care products.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 23, 2016)

I have lost my bad ass rep with some of you recently.

Don't make me scratch a dog's nose or something...

BBD and I have a nonaggression pact, so it will have to be another dog.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 23, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




Not surprised at all, lots of guys go to our litle towns salons.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 23, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I worked in a salon a few years back, part time, and we had a small section for guys, and you would be surprised how many guys would come in to buy hair care products.



Mangina hair removal stuff?  Did they say it was for their wife/girlfriend?  WTH???

Whatever is cheapest at Krogers dudes...


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 23, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I worked in a salon a few years back, part time, and we had a small section for guys, and you would be surprised how many guys would come in to buy hair care products.
> ...



Lol!  Funny!

They would come in for hair gel or other styling aids, also shampoo and stuff.  Gel is probably the most popular man product that we sold though.  Also, the waxes and other styling aids for spiking hair, etc.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 23, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Charge them double and take their man cards.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 23, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> I have lost my bad ass rep with some of you recently.
> 
> Don't make me scratch a dog's nose or something...
> 
> BBD and I have a nonaggression pact, so it will have to be another dog.




Huh?
"What'chu talkin about Willis?
You have not lost your bad ass rep.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 23, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Says the bald guy...


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 23, 2016)

peach174 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Hombre would when we were traveling only if there was not a real man's barbershop within driving distance and he was desperate.  Now he only has fringe hair around the edges but he won't let me cut it--he wants it professionally cut and will drive a LONG way across town to a REAL barber shop and pays for a full haircut to get that trimmed.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 23, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I spent most of my adult life with long hair, but I didn't get it professionally cut.....or cut at all.  Now it's mostly gone, and I still don't have it professionally cut.  I took it off myself with an electric shaver and have trimmed it down myself when I felt it was needed.  I'm currently letting it grow, but again, not having it cut.  

Buying stuff from a salon has always struck me as too damned expensive.  Even when I had a whole bunch of curly, frizzy hair, I wouldn't do that.  If it got too annoying, I'd just put it up in a pony tail.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 23, 2016)

Merry Christmas!!!


I love this song.....hope you like.....



Broken Arrow by user183852791


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 23, 2016)

WelfareQueen said:


> Merry Christmas!!!
> 
> 
> I love this song.....hope you like.....
> ...



A very pleasant song, and a Merry Christmas to you and Sherry WQ.  A Florida Christmas is scheduled to be featured for tonight's vigil list photo.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 23, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Nope, my family does well in the hair for a lifetime gang.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 23, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Bald guys rule!!!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 23, 2016)

Went up to Alamogordo today and looked at a couple of rentals.......  Just got done looking at listings in Tuscon, much bigger and better for the same money......  Uummmmmm........


----------



## peach174 (Dec 23, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Went up to Alamogordo today and looked at a couple of rentals.......  Just got done looking at listings in Tuscon, much bigger and better for the same money......  Uummmmmm........



Tucson rocks !


----------



## peach174 (Dec 23, 2016)

We have had a few friends and neighbors stopping by to wish us a happy christmas and to look at our tree and inside decorations.
Nice day today for visitors.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 23, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Went up to Alamogordo today and looked at a couple of rentals.......  Just got done looking at listings in Tuscon, much bigger and better for the same money......  Uummmmmm........
> ...


The thing is getting temporary medical (medicaid) for the wife until she finishes getting a couple of professional certificates (about a years worth of school) then she'd be a shoe-in for some jobs she missed out on because she lacked those certificates.  The medical field is big on certificates....... From what I've seen it looks like she meets Arizona's qualifications though I know the Medicaid expansion is still being fought over in the AZ courts.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 23, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Went up to Alamogordo today and looked at a couple of rentals.......  Just got done looking at listings in Tuscon, much bigger and better for the same money......  Uummmmmm........
> ...


We're gonna check it out next month.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 23, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Welcome to Tucson 22nd Street Mineral & Fossil Show


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 23, 2016)

Wishing everybody a Merry Christmas!  I'll be laying low and taking it easy.  It's hard to type with your arm in a sling so this will be brief.  Enjoy the holiday and spread a little cheer!!!  Don't forget to leave out some milk and cookies for Santa.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 23, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Wishing everybody a Merry Christmas!  I'll be laying low and taking it easy.  It's hard to type with your arm in a sling so this will be brief.  Enjoy the holiday and spread a little cheer!!!  Don't forget to leave out some milk and cookies for Santa.



I'm guessing the cat gets nothing but coal this year.  

Are you looking something like this?





Hope you get fast healing for Christmas.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 23, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Indeed.  In addition to some sort of sympathy button, C_K needs to give us an "ouch" button.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 23, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Wishing everybody a Merry Christmas!  I'll be laying low and taking it easy.  It's hard to type with your arm in a sling so this will be brief.  Enjoy the holiday and spread a little cheer!!!  Don't forget to leave out some milk and cookies for Santa.



Oh BBD.  So sorry.  What was the verdict?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 23, 2016)

Baking cookies tonight.  Having fun with it but wish I had started a few days earlier.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 23, 2016)

I'm cooking tomorrow and Sunday for Christmas dinner.  
Doing the pumkin pie, the cornbread and baked yams tomorrow.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 23, 2016)

Goodnight darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition,
Kat's mom and her sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
Ringel's Gizmo,
Hombre for wellness,
Big Black Dog 's shoulder,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all others who need to find their way back.

Florida Christmas


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 23, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Yeah if you glue cat hair on your scalp.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 23, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Rule what? Hair club for men?


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 23, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I'm in the hair club for men, Captain Picard got me in, Rogaine........


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 23, 2016)

On the way to bed, I thought this could be appropriate this weekend.  According to a dear friend:


----------



## Dalia (Dec 24, 2016)

Bonjour, i want to wish to all the American peoples   A


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 24, 2016)

Can't get to sleep.  Discovered that the shoulder is ok except for being bruised however my left arm is broken high up near the shoulder.  So I'll have my arm in a sling for a spell.  Have learned how to type with just one hand.  Just took a pain pill so I'll get sleepy pretty soon.  The fall could have been worse I suppose so I'm thankful all I got out of the deal was the broken arm.  I've been banged up worst than this before and this too shall pass.  Thankfully I didn't need to have surgery as there was some discussion about needing a pin put in but that turned out not to be the case.  While I heal I will be thinking up ways to take 8 of that damned cat's 9 lives!


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 24, 2016)

I just dropped by to say... *Merry Christmas



 

*


----------



## peach174 (Dec 24, 2016)

Lumpy 1 said:


> I just dropped by to say... *Merry Christmas
> 
> View attachment 103618
> *




Merry Christmas to you and yours too Lumpy.
Have a wonderful Sunday.!!!
Please stop in more often, we miss you.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 24, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > I just dropped by to say... *Merry Christmas
> ...



Thank You Peach.. 

  I miss y'all as well but I'm a night owl and it's kinda rare to find a fellow Coffee Shopper similarly inclined. Alas, I've been walking on the wild side with politics and the FZ for quite some time now and could do with pleasant conversation with cherished and warm hearted friends. mmm .. I'll see if I can tone it down and be nice for a change with the early birds and insomniacs   perhaps......


----------



## peach174 (Dec 24, 2016)

Lumpy 1 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...




Kat and Gracie, occasionally me and BBD and a few others off and on are here late night.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 24, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I'll check in more often then...


----------



## peach174 (Dec 24, 2016)

peach174 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I have lost my bad ass rep with some of you recently.
> ...




FZ Lumpy 1?
Did you miss this?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 24, 2016)

peach174 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I guess I did   ..


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## peach174 (Dec 24, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Can't get to sleep.  Discovered that the shoulder is ok except for being bruised however my left arm is broken high up near the shoulder.  So I'll have my arm in a sling for a spell.  Have learned how to type with just one hand.  Just took a pain pill so I'll get sleepy pretty soon.  The fall could have been worse I suppose so I'm thankful all I got out of the deal was the broken arm.  I've been banged up worst than this before and this too shall pass.  Thankfully I didn't need to have surgery as there was some discussion about needing a pin put in but that turned out not to be the case.  While I heal I will be thinking up ways to take 8 of that damned cat's 9 lives!




I'm convenced that he is our Rusty reincarnated. 
If you decide to put him up for adoption Big Black Dog, we are willing to accept him.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 24, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Went up to Alamogordo today and looked at a couple of rentals.......  Just got done looking at listings in Tuscon, much bigger and better for the same money......  Uummmmmm........
> ...



Tucson IS rocks...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## mdk (Dec 24, 2016)

Merry Christmas, ya'll! I hope everyone has a safe and meaningful holiday. Cheers!


----------



## peach174 (Dec 24, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




No it's not. :
Cochise's stronhold is though. 
Cochise Stronghold | DBoswell Photography


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 24, 2016)

A Santa Claus version I like... and probably the reason I'm a Coca Cola devotee...


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 24, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Can't get to sleep.  Discovered that the shoulder is ok except for being bruised however my left arm is broken high up near the shoulder.  So I'll have my arm in a sling for a spell.  Have learned how to type with just one hand.  Just took a pain pill so I'll get sleepy pretty soon.  The fall could have been worse I suppose so I'm thankful all I got out of the deal was the broken arm.  I've been banged up worst than this before and this too shall pass.  Thankfully I didn't need to have surgery as there was some discussion about needing a pin put in but that turned out not to be the case.  While I heal I will be thinking up ways to take 8 of that damned cat's 9 lives!



Actually it's good that it is your arm--a messed up shoulder is sometimes a lot more problematic as is a broken wrist because of all the nerve endings and complicated muscles, etc.--but so sorry you broke anything.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 24, 2016)

Good morning.  Happy mdk  is back to check in and its so good to see our old friend Lumpy 1 back in the Coffee Shop.  You really do need to do this more often, both you guys.

And thank you for your American Happy Christmas greeting Dalia --I bet Christmas in France is pretty special too.

And to all our night owls and early risers, good morning.  The cookie bakery is already in business here trying to get enough done to make up cookie gift boxes for the neighbors and our dinner companions tonight.

Looks to be a beautiful day though in the low 50's.  They are actually predicting possibility of snow tonight.  Wouldn't it be something to have a white Christmas in Albuquerque?  We have had a couple of white Thanksgivings and up on the mountain we always had a white Christmas, but in all the years we've lived in the city, we've never had one.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 24, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning.  Happy mdk  is back to check in and its so good to see our old friend Lumpy 1 back in the Coffee Shop.  You really do need to do this more often, both you guys.
> 
> And thank you for your American Happy Christmas greeting Dalia --I bet Christmas in France is pretty special too.
> 
> ...



Yep, the Holidays always bring out the shirttail relatives.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 24, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


So is El Paso........


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 24, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



So is Alamogordo for that matter, but at least there you are a half hour from beautiful alpine forests.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 24, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> So is Alamogordo for that matter, but at least there you are a half hour from beautiful alpine forests.



Do they come into town for drinks?


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 24, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


And bigger rocks.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 24, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > So is Alamogordo for that matter, but at least there you are a half hour from beautiful alpine forests.
> ...



No, they stay pretty much on the mountain.  But Cloud Croft NM is a hair over 19 miles from Alamogordo, and in that 19+ miles you climb from roughly 4300 feet to 8600 feet.  The difference in temperature and terrain is quite remarkable.

Even the roughly 2500 feet between eastern Albuquerque and our place on the mountain, 12 miles away, was an amazing difference in air temps and terrain.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 24, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > So is Alamogordo for that matter, but at least there you are a half hour from beautiful alpine forests.
> ...


Why when they have Ruidoso and Cloudcroft.......


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 24, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> No, they stay pretty much on the mountain.  But Cloud Croft NM is a hair over 19 miles from Alamogordo, and in that 19+ miles you climb from roughly 4300 feet to 8600 feet.  The difference in temperature and terrain is quite remarkable.
> 
> Even the roughly 2500 feet between eastern Albuquerque and our place on the mountain, 12 miles away, was an amazing difference in air temps and terrain.



19 miles?  How far is that in telephone poles?


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 24, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > No, they stay pretty much on the mountain.  But Cloud Croft NM is a hair over 19 miles from Alamogordo, and in that 19+ miles you climb from roughly 4300 feet to 8600 feet.  The difference in temperature and terrain is quite remarkable.
> ...


Stacked or laid end to end.......?


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 24, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Seems like they are all vertical here.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 24, 2016)

Alamogordo,  view of the Sacramento range west face.






Cloudcroft






Road to Cloudcroft (winter view)






Major change from desert to alpine.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 24, 2016)

Merry Christmas Eve USMB Peeps!

My only chores today are to make 7 layer dip for a party and to wrap a few presents.  w00t!


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 24, 2016)

boedicca said:


> Merry Christmas Eve USMB Peeps!
> 
> My only chores today are to make 7 layer dip for a party and to wrap a few presents.  w00t!


Which reminds me, last night I went to pick up some last minute needs at the Wally World Lite, they were out of stuffing........  That's okay, a $1 loaf of French bread will do the trick.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 24, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Merry Christmas Eve USMB Peeps!
> ...



Any old bread will do for stuffing, but I really like the Pepperidge Farm dry cornbread stuffing as a base.   One can generally find it for a good price around Thanksgiving - good to stock up.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 24, 2016)

boedicca said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


I'm one of those few people who actually dislike cornbread except on extremely rare occasions with at least a pound of butter per bite.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 24, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Cornbread stuffing is not just cornbread, hun.   I like the heft of the texture better than white bread - better mouthfeel.

And agreed, cornbread is just a delivery mechanism for Butter (and Honey).


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 24, 2016)

boedicca said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Hot, soft yeast rolls and scads of butter, I could feast on that all day long.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 24, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




I made a bunch of those for our family party tonight.   This is an older picture (I miss Syrenn at moments like this), but they are the same recipe:




rolls by boedicca on US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 24, 2016)

boedicca said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Breaded and baked fingers?   You don't happen to live around Donner Pass do ya?


----------



## boedicca (Dec 24, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Some of my ancestors migrated to CA through the Donner Pass during the Gold Rush, but never developed the Cannibal urgings.

Those are Butterhorn Rolls.  Yum!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 24, 2016)

boedicca said:


> Merry Christmas Eve USMB Peeps!
> 
> My only chores today are to make 7 layer dip for a party and to wrap a few presents.  w00t!



Two more batches of cookies for me--though in truth only one may get done--and then I'm free as a bird for the rest of today and tomorrow except for enjoying friends and family.  And Merry Christmas to you Boe.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 24, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Merry Christmas Eve USMB Peeps!
> ...



And a very Merry Christmas to you too, friendo!


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 24, 2016)

boedicca said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


I'm making sausage and herb stuffing.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 24, 2016)

boedicca said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


I was just commenting that they look like "fingers in a blanket......"


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 24, 2016)

boedicca said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Agree that cornbread stuffing does not taste anything like cornbread but it is an absolute staple in much of the southwest and west.  It just has more flavor and texture than regular bread stuffing.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 24, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Yeah, that's the ticket.....


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 24, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> I was just commenting that they look like "fingers in a blanket......"



Only when you make them...


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 24, 2016)

Finger rolls


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 24, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I was just commenting that they look like "fingers in a blanket......"
> ...


Just don't forget to remove the fingernails and de-bone them.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 24, 2016)

Looks like a good chance of snow for Christmas Eve. and early Sun. Morning.
Winds are getting very strong right now.
Weather Alerts
Another rarity here and a treat for us if we do get snow. 
Woo Hoo!


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 24, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Looks like a good chance of snow for Christmas Eve. and early Sun. Morning.
> Winds are getting very strong right now.
> Weather Alerts
> Another rarity here and a treat for us if we do get snow.
> Woo Hoo!



We're supposed to be in the 70s.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 24, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a good chance of snow for Christmas Eve. and early Sun. Morning.
> ...




Its a celebration around here because it only happens every 30 to 35 years.
Last one in Benson was Dec.1983.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 24, 2016)

Mele Kalikimaka Coffee Shoppers


----------



## peach174 (Dec 24, 2016)

I just got my Jan.-Feb. 2017 issue of Smithsonian magazine in the mail today.
They have a really good article on the 3,500 year old Golden Warrior tomb that exposes the roots of western civilazation.
Now, I need to find me some time to read it.
Probably after Christmas dinner.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 24, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Mele Kalikimaka Coffee Shoppers
> 
> View attachment 103710




Merry Christmas to you to Ridgerunner!!!!
Hope you have a great one for you and yours.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 24, 2016)

To Coffee Shop denizens!!!


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 24, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Mele Kalikimaka Coffee Shoppers
> 
> View attachment 103710



Are you spending Christmas there Ridgerunner?  If so, I bet you're not expecting a white Christmas either.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 24, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Wishing everybody a Merry Christmas!  I'll be laying low and taking it easy.  It's hard to type with your arm in a sling so this will be brief.  Enjoy the holiday and spread a little cheer!!!  Don't forget to leave out some milk and cookies for Santa.
> ...


I think he said his arm was in a sling, not his ass...


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 24, 2016)

Manheim Steamroller plus the Trans Siberian Orchestra.  Enjoy:


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 24, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


That seems like a lot of work for so little meat, though.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 24, 2016)

I get off light again for Christmas.  I went to my buddy's place this afternoon for coffee and treats and we all unwrapped our presents.  His GF was there, too.  They'll go to his cousin's for "family" Christmas tomorrow.  I'll be going to get fed and feted at my adopted brother's home.  We'll exchange presents there, too.  I managed to wangle an invite for my partner since the partner has no one (other than me and a couple of bachelor buddies who have to work) and no place else to go for the holiday.  So, no baking or cooking required from me.  I did take a selection of pickled eggs to work for the guys last night.  Some appreciated them, others were skeptical about eating pickled eggs, regardless of how they were flavored.
Wishing my CS friends a very Merry Christmas and hope that all find peace and some modicum of happiness.  If it were within my power to grant wishes, I know there'd be many of you who would find nice things in your stockings.  Alas, all I can do is wish and hope that all will be well for you guys (and gals).


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 24, 2016)

Went to Christmas Eve Mass tonight.  It was beautifully decorated and the service was nice.  Mrs. BBD does not appreciate advice on her driving.  Now I shall be laying low until my doctors appointment on Monday.  The Priest asked me what the other fellow looked like.  He was surprised to hear a five pound cat kicked my butt...


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 24, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Went to Christmas Eve Mass tonight.  It was beautifully decorated and the service was nice.  Mrs. BBD does not appreciate advice on her driving.  Now I shall be laying low until my doctors appointment on Monday.  The Priest asked me what the other fellow looked like.  He was surprised to hear a five pound cat kicked my butt...


Well you are just a dog after all.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 24, 2016)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!!*


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 24, 2016)

Wishing everyone a wonderful, Merry Christmas: something new, something I personally enjoy, and something classic.

Screaming Goats Sing Christmas - Bing video

goats sing christmas carols - Bing video

Screaming Goats Sing Christmas - Bing video


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 24, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Are you spending Christmas there Ridgerunner? If so, I bet you're not expecting a white Christmas either.



No ma'am I am in beautiful Indiana... While I love Indiana, I may just leave here next year sometime and go back to Hawaii... My Ex just built a new house and she claims it is big enough for the both of us. I lived in Hawaii long enough for me to become acclimated and appreciate both the culture and climate... But Indiana is home and my kids are here (Daughter is in Illinois), so I just need to figure out where I am going to hang my hat...


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 24, 2016)

Well this would be scary to go into....


It's like a spell a wizard in a fantasy novel would cast, Greater Wall of Smoke or something like that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 24, 2016)

May those in transition find their rightful place, those who are sick or hurting feel better, those who are grieving find comfort, those who are stressed or anxious find peace, and all feel the love and magic of the season.

Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night.  I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition,
Kat's mom and her sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
Ringel's Gizmo,
Hombre for wellness,
Big Black Dog for healing,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all others who need to find their way back.

Christmas in New Mexico


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 25, 2016)

boedicca said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



The wayward Viking invasions of California, yes, I remember reading about those...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas Boedicca... 

.


----------



## esthermoon (Dec 25, 2016)

peach174 said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Hi peach! Merry Christmas 
I did burn a dvd. It's perfect! 
(it's the movie "Naked Gun"  )


----------



## esthermoon (Dec 25, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Thanks for your advice Dajjal! And Merry Christmas


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 25, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Can't get to sleep.  Discovered that the shoulder is ok except for being bruised however my left arm is broken high up near the shoulder.  So I'll have my arm in a sling for a spell.  Have learned how to type with just one hand.  Just took a pain pill so I'll get sleepy pretty soon.  The fall could have been worse I suppose so I'm thankful all I got out of the deal was the broken arm.  I've been banged up worst than this before and this too shall pass.  Thankfully I didn't need to have surgery as there was some discussion about needing a pin put in but that turned out not to be the case.  While I heal I will be thinking up ways to take 8 of that damned cat's 9 lives!



Oh my!  Get well soon, BBD.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas, Coffee Shop!


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 25, 2016)

Damn! 12 hours and I'm 3 pages behind in the coffee shop. No time to catch up now, gotta go watch children open gifts!

Merry Christmas, everyone!


----------



## esthermoon (Dec 25, 2016)

Thanks Ernie S. 
Merry Christmas


----------



## peach174 (Dec 25, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...




Merry Christmas !
Great, now you'll always have that movie 
I got alot of nice gifts!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 25, 2016)

I got a cute little denim dress that buttons up the front for Christmas.  It's short sleeves but I can wear it with a sweater and tights for winter.  I LOVE it.


----------



## esthermoon (Dec 25, 2016)

peach174 said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Lots of nice gifts!! Wow!


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas!  Last night my family celebrated with a prime rib dinner and exchanging gifts.  Mom loves her new heated throw for the living room and her Roku to watch her favorite TV shows.  My brother and sister-in-law love the Weber Smoky Mountain meat smoker and the 'smart lock' for their rear entry so their robot overlord Alexa can lock the back door without them going downstairs to verify security.

I'm off to the Big House now for breakfast with Mom and to collect Daisy the Mutt who decided to spend last night there.  I called her from the front portico to come and get into the car.  Daisy stood and looked at Mom then promptly ignored me, so she stayed there.

I certainly hope that everyone had as nice a Christmas as I did.  Bless you all, and try to not eat too much!


----------



## peach174 (Dec 25, 2016)

Dang!
Didn't get a white Christmas here after all. Didn't get down past freezing.
All of our Mountains did, though.
It's beautiful.
I am going to video it.
I'll see if I can upload it to the coffee shop later on. 
Not sure if I can do it, but it's worth a try eh?


----------



## peach174 (Dec 25, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I got a cute little denim dress that buttons up the front for Christmas.  It's short sleeves but I can wear it with a sweater and tights for winter.  I LOVE it.



Sounds nice! 

Hubby got me a warm flannel ,western design shirt with long sleeves in a dark green plaid.
It goes with my eyes, he says. 
It does too, I love it.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 25, 2016)

peach174 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I got a cute little denim dress that buttons up the front for Christmas.  It's short sleeves but I can wear it with a sweater and tights for winter.  I LOVE it.
> ...



Are you wearing it right now?   I'm going to be wearing my dress today!


----------



## esthermoon (Dec 25, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I got a cute little denim dress that buttons up the front for Christmas.  It's short sleeves but I can wear it with a sweater and tights for winter.  I LOVE it.


Merry Christmas ChrisL! 
You got a beautiful gift!


----------



## peach174 (Dec 25, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




No not now. 
I'm going to be cooking  a little bit later.
Tomorrow I will, going down to a widowed neighbor, to bring him some of our ham dinner and see how he liked our gift to him.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 25, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I got a cute little denim dress that buttons up the front for Christmas.  It's short sleeves but I can wear it with a sweater and tights for winter.  I LOVE it.
> ...



Merry Christmas, Esther!


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 25, 2016)

The little one is playing with her gifts now.  She, of course, got more than the rest of us combined.  She said she wished we all got the same number of presents.  

I'm sitting in my new computer chair, trying to get used to the different feel.  I sent my sister her annual Merry Christmas/Happy Birthday.....sucks to be her.  

Hope everyone is having a Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukkah, or just Happy Holiday Season.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 25, 2016)

I took my bunny outside this morning and gave him some Christmas carrots.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 25, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I got a cute little denim dress that buttons up the front for Christmas.  It's short sleeves but I can wear it with a sweater and tights for winter.  I LOVE it.
> ...




Merry Christmas to both of you. 
Enjoy!


----------



## boedicca (Dec 25, 2016)

Lumpy 1 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Vikings Are Everywhere, sugar!


----------



## boedicca (Dec 25, 2016)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Merry Christmas Boedicca...
> 
> .
> 
> View attachment 103735




Merry Christmas Lumpikins, mon petit chou!


----------



## esthermoon (Dec 25, 2016)

peach174 said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Thanks peach! Merry Christmas


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas, everyone.


----------



## esthermoon (Dec 25, 2016)

danielpalos said:


> Merry Christmas, everyone.


Merry Christmas danielpalos


----------



## peach174 (Dec 25, 2016)

Hubby is a very happy camper.

Just served him his favorite breakfast ,of homemade biscuits and sauage gravy.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 25, 2016)

Apparently, for Christmas, I'm getting crappy internet connection again.  

I did just get to hook up the new handle shower head Santa got for the little one.  It lights up in alternating colors as the water runs.    I'm going to go use it now.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## boedicca (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas!

Chez boe is totally diggin' the Vince Guaraldi Charlie Brown Christmas soundtrack this beautiful morning.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 25, 2016)

HAPPY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Montrovant (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 25, 2016)

Everyone seems in good spirits if not health....
Merry Christmas to all .....


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 25, 2016)

Hope everyone's having a merry Christmas!!!

Started baking early, the wife's oatmeal-raisin cookies then I'll start on the Apple-Caramel Upside-down Cake.   Once that's done I can go to work on dinner.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 25, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Went to Christmas Eve Mass tonight.  It was beautifully decorated and the service was nice.  Mrs. BBD does not appreciate advice on her driving.  Now I shall be laying low until my doctors appointment on Monday.  The Priest asked me what the other fellow looked like.  He was surprised to hear a five pound cat kicked my butt...
> ...



No point in sending a ten pound cat to do a five pound cat's job.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 25, 2016)

Highlights of round one Christmas 12/24:

Grandkids were all here!  It is really nice to see my youngest stepgranddaughter enjoy my oldest granddaughter.  Seeing the family as one is so special.

My oldest daughter seems so settled into her life and jumped right in to help with final food assembly.

The Colorado daughters are home, which is always so nice.

The girls got me a nice flannel shirt with a note they donated to an angel tree for a family in need.  I have asked them to do that and the last two years they have.  Hopefully taking care of others is a long term tradition of my family.

Learned how to play Catan.  Three of the kids and I played until just short of midnight.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 25, 2016)

I think of BBD every time my ribs act up these days.  When I am uncomfortable in bed I think of Gracie and Mr. G.  Then I remember Foxfyre's prayer list there for all of us.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 25, 2016)

Good morning all.  It warms my heart for so many to be checking in here this morning.

Hombre and I just finished our gift exchange--he got a new laptop computer, lap desk for the laptop computer, and wireless mouse. I got a wonderful juicer--the kind that gets ALL the goody out of fruits and veggies and a 27" monitor for my PC - WHEE!!!!!

No snow for us either but like Peach, we have snow on the mountain.  We'll pick up Aunt Betty and go to my sister's for the Christmas family get together in the early afternoon.

I hope everybody has a wonderful day.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 25, 2016)

Good morning and merry Christmas everyone!

Mrg is still asleep and I left to grab some coffee and a spot in the sun as I sip it. Karma is romping in the field, a butterfly came to greet me, birds are singing and it is a gorgeous day with no rain which is perfect. I have some interesting stories from last night I will share but not until later when my hands are more flexible...they have been a bit stiff lately and this keyboard is just too tiny.

Santa left a small colorful bag on the RV steps last night, so when mrg wakes up, we will see what he brought us[emoji4].

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 25, 2016)

I keep hoping Ringel, playing the part of Scrooge, shows up at Gracie's with a large turkey.  

Karma is of course, Tiny Tim.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 25, 2016)

The little one got a small bird from her grammy.  The bird has been quiet and the little one was happy that when she let the bird out earlier, it stood on her arm and finger before it let her put it back in its cage.  So, quiet and pleasant bird.

The little one is on her way to her dad's now, so of course the bird is beginning to chirp.  I hope it's only a little bit and doesn't turn into a noisy mess, that's what I was concerned about when I found out she'd be getting a bird!


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 25, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> The little one got a small bird from her grammy.  The bird has been quiet and the little one was happy that when she let the bird out earlier, it stood on her arm and finger before it let her put it back in its cage.  So, quiet and pleasant bird.
> 
> The little one is on her way to her dad's now, so of course the bird is beginning to chirp.  I hope it's only a little bit and doesn't turn into a noisy mess, that's what I was concerned about when I found out she'd be getting a bird!



The theory is that if you cover the cage over with a dark cloth, caged birds simply go to sleep.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 25, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> The little one got a small bird from her grammy.  The bird has been quiet and the little one was happy that when she let the bird out earlier, it stood on her arm and finger before it let her put it back in its cage.  So, quiet and pleasant bird.
> 
> The little one is on her way to her dad's now, so of course the bird is beginning to chirp.  I hope it's only a little bit and doesn't turn into a noisy mess, that's what I was concerned about when I found out she'd be getting a bird!



Old people are funny when they start giving the bird.

Sorry Ringel, I couldn't wait for you to comment.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 25, 2016)

The cat has already knocked down the bird cage.  She's lucky I didn't beat her.  We're going to have to keep the little one's door closed all the time unless we can find somewhere to put the cage that the cat can't get to it.

People need to stop getting small prey pets for the little one while we have a cat.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 25, 2016)

peach174 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I got a cute little denim dress that buttons up the front for Christmas.  It's short sleeves but I can wear it with a sweater and tights for winter.  I LOVE it.
> ...


I'm a kind of friendly guy, at least at the bar and I suppose I have a rather unique look. Probably 2/3 of the women that come in want to play with my beard. I can't tell you how many of them have braided it and one even braided a gardenia into it one night. I really don't mind, but when I'm carrying the mop or 6 bottles of whiskey, I'd rather not stand there and have my face fondled. The adopted grand kids got me a tee shirt that reminds you of the Jack Nicholson scene from "Full Metal Jacket". The caption is, "You can't handle the beard."
AND, I got a box of high end cigars with an "I don't know if you like these". I reached in my shirt pocket and opened up my cigar bag containing 2 of the last 4 I had. PERFECT!
I'm home for the moment after stopping by Doc's to open up. I left 6 at the bar with a promise to bring the bartender a plate of holiday food,
In an hour, I'll be back at my partners' house for dinner.
Life is good!


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 25, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



That's from _A Few Good Men_.    Nicholson wasn't in _Full Metal Jacket_.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 25, 2016)

Hi everyone!    Hope you all had a great Christmas day.  I did.  I had such a good time today over my auntie's house.  I spent the day with my grandmother (even though she is kind of in and out of it, it was really nice to get to spend the day with her at "home" if you know what I mean.), my aunt and uncle, my two cousins and their husbands and 5 kids (between the two of them, one has 3 and one has 2), one set of their in-laws.  Great day.  I loved just watching the little ones (all under 4) and playing with them.  The little ones really make the holidays special.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 25, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Sorry. You're right.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 25, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I took my bunny outside this morning and gave him some Christmas carrots.


If you add some potatoes, onions, and gravy, you're bunnies would serve their purpose nicely.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 25, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > The little one got a small bird from her grammy.  The bird has been quiet and the little one was happy that when she let the bird out earlier, it stood on her arm and finger before it let her put it back in its cage.  So, quiet and pleasant bird.
> ...


I no longer flip the bird I now give em this;







Cause I don't care to send the very best..........


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 25, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I took my bunny outside this morning and gave him some Christmas carrots.
> ...



Noooo!    I love my bunny.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 25, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Hes a big ole meannie !!!!


----------



## peach174 (Dec 25, 2016)

Wow Im stuffed.
I don't havta cook again for a few days.
Yep! Life is good.
Glad to hear everyone is having a great christmas.

Gonna watch my yearly tradition of the Dr. Who Christmas special tonight.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 25, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> The cat has already knocked down the bird cage.  She's lucky I didn't beat her.  We're going to have to keep the little one's door closed all the time unless we can find somewhere to put the cage that the cat can't get to it.
> 
> People need to stop getting small prey pets for the little one while we have a cat.



I train my cats that the birds are part of the family and are off limits.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 25, 2016)

Hope everyone is having a Merry Christmas,


----------



## peach174 (Dec 25, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




I got Hubby a designer t-shirt that says, 
I RESERVE MY RIGHT TO ARM BEARS   
Then there's a picture of a bear in fatigues with a shell belt full of bullets slung over his chest and  rifle  slung across his sholder.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 25, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Here is what it looks like. 
Arm Bears T-Shirt
Tell me if you can't get the link and I'll do it on the desk top computer.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 25, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I took my bunny outside this morning and gave him some Christmas carrots.
> ...



Noooo. . . you think Thumper, not stew.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 25, 2016)

Just finished dinner........  BUUUUUUUURP!!!!!


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 25, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> The cat has already knocked down the bird cage.  She's lucky I didn't beat her.  We're going to have to keep the little one's door closed all the time unless we can find somewhere to put the cage that the cat can't get to it.
> 
> People need to stop getting small prey pets for the little one while we have a cat.



The cat?   Maybe the bird doesn't like the cage and was making a break for it.  Oh, and often the DOG is trying to get the cat in trouble.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 25, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Just finished dinner........  BUUUUUUUURP!!!!!



That's not going to wipe off the keyboard.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 25, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Hi everyone!    Hope you all had a great Christmas day.  I did.  I had such a good time today over my auntie's house.  I spent the day with my grandmother (even though she is kind of in and out of it, it was really nice to get to spend the day with her at "home" if you know what I mean.), my aunt and uncle, my two cousins and their husbands and 5 kids (between the two of them, one has 3 and one has 2), one set of their in-laws.  Great day.  I loved just watching the little ones (all under 4) and playing with them.  The little ones really make the holidays special.



We played White Elephant Bingo tonight and Harper had her own card at four.  She was able to find the numbers when we broke it down to 4-3 or 1-8.  Opa  MAY have said B1 without actually drawing it once for a Harper bingo.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 25, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> I no longer flip the bird I now give em this;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your nails are a bit long, cuticles are awesome.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 25, 2016)

You try and give a bird a bath and everyone freaks out because the cat is helping.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 25, 2016)

Seriously, us cats have chickens that voluntarily jump into cans.  Deboned, no feathers, no waiting.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 25, 2016)

Sure would hate to be working at Walmart tomorrow when people begin to roll in with things they are returning to the store!  They are going to be busy folks...


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 25, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Sure would hate to be working at Walmart tomorrow when people begin to roll in with things they are returning to the store!  They are going to be busy folks...



People return stuff they shoplifted?


----------



## Gracie (Dec 25, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I took my bunny outside this morning and gave him some Christmas carrots.
> ...


Lol! You are so bad, gw![emoji1]


----------



## Sherry (Dec 25, 2016)

I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas. I'm so glad I planned ahead and took off work on Monday. WQ and my son want to see La La Land, and we'll go out for dinner afterwards. Next up is planning all the New Year's Eve apps that we'll munch on while enjoying our traditional viewing of Forrest Gump.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 26, 2016)

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition,
Kat's mom and her sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
Ringel's Gizmo,
Hombre for wellness,
Big Black Dog for healing,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all others who need to find their way back.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 26, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Do you play with all your food?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 26, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > The cat has already knocked down the bird cage.  She's lucky I didn't beat her.  We're going to have to keep the little one's door closed all the time unless we can find somewhere to put the cage that the cat can't get to it.
> ...


What size 2x4 do you use?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 26, 2016)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


OK!  OK!  I'll use my recipe for Welsh Rarebit instead.  No "rarebits" are harmed in concocting said delicacy.
Welsh Rarebit
I suggest Guiness in lieu of milk...I prefer the stronger flavor.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 26, 2016)

I spent a wonderful time with my "adopted" family, brother-by-another-mother, sister-by-another-mister.  My partner acquitted himself well and didn't soil the carpets (not so much for Penny, the new dog).  The food was plentiful and sinfully good.  Since the partner showed an interest in the wine on offer, I enjoyed some very tasty coffee.  We arrived at around 3 pm and departed close to 10 pm.  Lots of laughter, a wide range of conversational topics, and I learned some interesting things about pot.  It was also suggested that I research the requirements for quality marijuana-growing soils so I might augment my compost in order to sell the product for top dollar.  I don't have to grow the marijuana, just provide good quality potting soil.   Hhhmmm...a retirement income, perhaps?


----------



## peach174 (Dec 26, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...




Water squirt gun, in the face.  
Fact!
P.S. water training with Maine Coon cats does not work.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 26, 2016)

Off to the bone doctor's office.  Hope he has some left-over Christmas cookies and coffee in the waiting room.  Nothing makes a busted wing heal faster than cookies and coffee!  It's a medical fact.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 26, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Hmmm.  I never checked out a recipe for Welsh rarebit before, but it looks like a flavored cheese toast?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 26, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Off to the bone doctor's office.  Hope he has some left-over Christmas cookies and coffee in the waiting room.  Nothing makes a busted wing heal faster than cookies and coffee!  It's a medical fact.



Is your arm in a cast?  Or is it a hairline fracture that didn't require one?


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


It is.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 26, 2016)

And Peach thought SHE had a bad hair day recently.  Actually this one is captioned--hair after a panhandle (Texas) breeze:


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 26, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I love bunnies too. I prefer them fried with a bit of sherry or merlot.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Nope! Bunnies is tasty!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 26, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Only as they appear cleaned, cut up, and unrecognizable at Albertsons.  "On the hoof" they are cuddly, adorable, and somewhere on the same plain as kittens and puppies.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> And Peach thought SHE had a bad hair day recently.  Actually this one is captioned--hair after a panhandle (Texas) breeze:




At least his isn't alive!   

Our neighbor who has the metal plate in his head, that I have mentioned before, said that electrical ion buildup or what ever that phenoma of weather is called ,messed with his metal plate also.
He said it felt like small worms crawling in around the metal, said it was really a strange feeling and then later on it gave him a headache.
I never even thought about how it would effect someone with metal in their bodies.
I'm so glad it's a rare thing.  
It is a scary feeling thats for sure.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 26, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And Peach thought SHE had a bad hair day recently.  Actually this one is captioned--hair after a panhandle (Texas) breeze:
> ...




Both of us agreed we hope to never go through that experience again.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Kittens taste terrible


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 26, 2016)

That's why we keep them as pets. Cows, on the other hand, taste great so your average apartment dweller doesn't have pet cows.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Cats and dogs make a connection with their owners.....Bunnies not at all........


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 26, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Kittens taste terrible










Shit just got real.


----------



## OldLady (Dec 26, 2016)

peach174 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


You're right.  I tried it on a very valiant, tiny rescue Mainer kitten and the little bugger got so wet I had to give up and dry him off with a bath towel.  He was soaked and STILL persisted.  Sometimes ya just gotta live with it.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 26, 2016)

OldLady said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...




They love to swim and play in water.


----------



## OldLady (Dec 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Use good hard cheddar and don't forget the Worcestershire.  A little ale, too.  It's an awesome supper over toast.


----------



## OldLady (Dec 26, 2016)

peach174 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


That's a new one.  You are the luckiest cat guardian on Earth, ya know.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 26, 2016)

Manonthestreet said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I disagree.  They might not be as personable as some dogs and cats but they definitely know who their people are, who is safe, who might not be, etc.  And our cottontails up on the mountain certainly knew where their bread and butter was when we put out the birdseed because we always put some out for them too.  It didn't take long until they were waiting for it.

We also had a wonderful dog then who wouldn't hurt a fly--he would catch a butterfly in his mouth, open his mouth, and the butterfly would fly out and away.  But instinctively he knew he was supposed to chase a rabbit.  So he would take off after one, it would jog out of sight behind a tree or bush briefly, stop, and wait.  He would go charging by and you could almost hear the rabbits snicker.  I think they instinctively knew he meant them no harm either.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 26, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I might try it sometime.  But by the time I would get out the cheddar and bread, I would be thinking our very easy and very tasty house specialty grilled cheese sandwiches.  Much less prep and I would guess a lot faster.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 26, 2016)

OldLady said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




Actually those that have main coons,  knows they like  water,the little terrors. 
My coon  Rusty did this too.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 26, 2016)

OldLady said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...





Feral farm Cats were my very 1st playmates when I was 2.
Started doctoring them from huge grain rat injuries when I was 3.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 26, 2016)

Hubbies new  temporary nickname for me - Medusa grrrrrr.........


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Off to the bone doctor's office.  Hope he has some left-over Christmas cookies and coffee in the waiting room.  Nothing makes a busted wing heal faster than cookies and coffee!  It's a medical fact.
> ...



Good news from the bone doctor.  Just a hairline fracture and not such a bad one.  They X-rayed it up and I'm in a cast to make sure I don't use it so much for a spell.  Maybe can get the cast off in a week or so.  Will know more next week.  Got to admit that it feels pretty good in the sling though.  Beginning to get used to this one hand typing.  It does hurt a bit but no so bad anymore.  Instead of taking 8 of that damn cat's 9 lives I may just take only 4.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 26, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



That's good.  Should heal up fairly quickly with no problems.  Sure glad you did go to the doctor with it though.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Going to the doctor was the only way I could get Mrs. BBD to give me a little peace and quiet.


----------



## Sherry (Dec 26, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Pretty tasty cheese toast.  It's kind of like fondue without the mess.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 26, 2016)

The plan was to get up early, get chores done, and head on up to Willow.  We slept until almost noon!  The partner because he had a wee bit too much wine last night and me because I stayed up until almost 4 am, putzing around on the internet.  The propane heater had kept the place at the selected temperature which made arriving home much more pleasant.  Today's temps got above freezing, too!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 27, 2016)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition,
Kat's mom and her sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
Ringel's Gizmo,
Hombre for wellness,
Big Black Dog for healing,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all others who need to find their way back.

The way the world should be:


----------



## Gracie (Dec 27, 2016)

Whelp...as you can see...I am still awake. Got up at 8am cuz I forgot to turn off the cell phone and it rang (grumble), then took at a nap at 3pm and slept til 6pm. I can't seem to shake this gut problem I am having. Then again, fast food is not the best diet in the world and is wrecking havoc on my innards. I see the doc next week and will tell him about it since the immodium is not working so well. I know, I know...TMI. But it makes homelessness even worse, if you can dig what I'm saying.

I tried calling the apartments today to see where we are on the waiting list and if we have been bumped up a bit, but everyone was closed today too. Including the bank! So tomorrow...I will be on the cell all day again, calling, calling, calling, hunting, calling. Same shit, different day. But, we do have a guy coming to look at the truck tomorrow, and if that gets sold...well..then its hunting, calling, seeking for another van like mine for MrGs replacement vehicle. He really needs a van like mine. What little we still have left will fit in there and he will have a bed as well. AND...it will be automatic..not manual. Too hard to shift any more with his screwed up knees and I can't drive the damn thing with my screwed up wrists and fingers.

Tip for the day:

Don't get old! It sucks.


----------



## OldLady (Dec 27, 2016)

peach174 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


The little guy I rescued was the only survivor of his litter.  He was a handful of skin and bones and DETERMINATION to get to food.  Straight up my leg when I had food in my hand.  In my plate on the table.  And he loved to nip and chew my hands.  I've never had trouble with any other kitten getting them to gentle, but not him.  Sadly, he was killed by a car before he was a year old--chasing a bird.  At least he died happy; he loved birding.


----------



## OldLady (Dec 27, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Whelp...as you can see...I am still awake. Got up at 8am cuz I forgot to turn off the cell phone and it rang (grumble), then took at a nap at 3pm and slept til 6pm. I can't seem to shake this gut problem I am having. Then again, fast food is not the best diet in the world and is wrecking havoc on my innards. I see the doc next week and will tell him about it since the immodium is not working so well. I know, I know...TMI. But it makes homelessness even worse, if you can dig what I'm saying.
> 
> I tried calling the apartments today to see where we are on the waiting list and if we have been bumped up a bit, but everyone was closed today too. Including the bank! So tomorrow...I will be on the cell all day again, calling, calling, calling, hunting, calling. Same shit, different day. But, we do have a guy coming to look at the truck tomorrow, and if that gets sold...well..then its hunting, calling, seeking for another van like mine for MrGs replacement vehicle. He really needs a van like mine. What little we still have left will fit in there and he will have a bed as well. AND...it will be automatic..not manual. Too hard to shift any more with his screwed up knees and I can't drive the damn thing with my screwed up wrists and fingers.
> 
> ...


Try Wendy's baked potatoes and salads.  Easiest thing on queasy stomachs.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 27, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Kittens taste terrible
> ...


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 27, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Bringing a knife to a gun fight...


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 27, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 27, 2016)

Thanks Ernie and good morning.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 27, 2016)

Good morning everybody.  Hombre had to be up and out for his first physical therapy session before 7 a.m. and then took the car in for its annual checkup and was still at the dealership when I called him just now.  So he will be STARVED when he gets home.

But it is a gorgeous, albeit chilly, sunny day in Albuquerque and life is good. I think I am motivated to set up my new monitor in a bit.  And then spend a pleasant day doing as little as possible.  Other than cooking, laundry, and a few other sundry chores.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 27, 2016)

Looking at the vigil photo from last night I am reminded of strange friendships forged by various critters.  Our horse years ago hated everybody--ornery cuss that he was--but he befriended a goat and the two were inseparable.  Amazing tenderness demonstrated between the two.

And when we lived in Kansas, the next door neighbors had a huge brown rabbit named Peanutbutter because that was the color of brown he was.  And our Siamese tomcat and Peanutbutter became great friends.  There was a chainlink fence separating our back yards and Romeo (the tomcat) and Peanutbutter would meet at the corner of the fence, shoulders almost touching with the fence between them, both facing the other end of the fence.

They would crouch motionless for several seconds and then as if a starter pistol had gone off they would both sprint as hard as they could go to the far corner of the fence.  Turn around.  Repeat.  It was fun to watch.

And sometimes Romeo would jump the fence and just hang out with Peanutbutter.  The neighbor and we watched very closely at first, very nervous about that, but they really were friends.  Anyway Peanutbutter was bigger than Romeo and I think probably could have held his own in a fair fight.  Rabbits can be pretty tough when they need to be.

Here's one bad ass bunny defending its young:


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 27, 2016)

Welp, it was Boo's turn to go to the vet.  He's been limping hard on his right front paw but it was getting better, then last night he disappeared, found him hiding and the whole right side of his face was so swollen he looked like a chipmunk.  Took him in this morning (by this time both sides were swollen) and he has abscesses, they gave him a couple of shots (pain and penicillin) then we'll take him back in a couple of weeks to have those teeth pulled, poor little guy, could cost as much as $750.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 27, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Welp, it was Boo's turn to go to the vet.  He's been limping hard on his right front paw but it was getting better, then last night he disappeared, found him hiding and the whole right side of his face was so swollen he looked like a chipmunk.  Took him in this morning (by this time both sides were swollen) and he has abscesses, they gave him a couple of shots (pain and penicillin) then we'll take him back in a couple of weeks to have those teeth pulled, poor little guy, could cost as much as $750.



Ouch.  Poor Boo.  And poor Ringels who didn't need that kind of expense.  I don't recall the mongrel dogs and cats we had as kids getting these kinds of maladies.  I wonder why we see it so often now?


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 27, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Welp, it was Boo's turn to go to the vet.  He's been limping hard on his right front paw but it was getting better, then last night he disappeared, found him hiding and the whole right side of his face was so swollen he looked like a chipmunk.  Took him in this morning (by this time both sides were swollen) and he has abscesses, they gave him a couple of shots (pain and penicillin) then we'll take him back in a couple of weeks to have those teeth pulled, poor little guy, could cost as much as $750.
> ...


Don't know, He likes his hard dry food and the treats we give them are "dental approved".  It's possible he has FIV but we won't know till the lab work's done.  He's 13 1/2 years old and he's never been sick but he was seriously overweight for years, he's down 10 pounds since he's had Giz to play with, he was 26 pounds at his heaviest.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 27, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Looking at the vigil photo from last night I am reminded of strange friendships forged by various critters.  Our horse years ago hated everybody--ornery cuss that he was--but he befriended a goat and the two were inseparable.  Amazing tenderness demonstrated between the two.
> 
> And when we lived in Kansas, the next door neighbors had a huge brown rabbit named Peanutbutter because that was the color of brown he was.  And our Siamese tomcat and Peanutbutter became great friends.  There was a chainlink fence separating our back yards and Romeo (the tomcat) and Peanutbutter would meet at the corner of the fence, shoulders almost touching with the fence between them, both facing the other end of the fence.
> 
> ...


When my daughter went through her pet snake phase, we had a fairly large boa constrictor.  This thing was large enough to eat bunnies (small).  It is recommended that you kill the bunny before feeding it to the snake because a rabbit can do serious damage to, or even kill, a snake.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 27, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Welp, it was Boo's turn to go to the vet.  He's been limping hard on his right front paw but it was getting better, then last night he disappeared, found him hiding and the whole right side of his face was so swollen he looked like a chipmunk.  Took him in this morning (by this time both sides were swollen) and he has abscesses, they gave him a couple of shots (pain and penicillin) then we'll take him back in a couple of weeks to have those teeth pulled, poor little guy, could cost as much as $750.
> ...


I think we tend to spoil our house pets too much; too much soft food, too many snacks, not enough good, hard kibble.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 27, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


He's getting pretty old, there, pard.  Many of my cats were problem free until a ripe old age, then it's like their systems just start failing.  Good luck, hope things turn out for the best for Boo...and you!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 27, 2016)

Slept another 12 hours last night.  I'm pretty sure my old systems are slowing down, too.  I don't weather the cold as well as I used to, it just sucks my vitality away.
The partner won't leave the lights alone so every now and then it's like a disco light show in here, flickering and flashing.  He was in here earlier pondering what the problem might be.  I've told him the solution dozens of times, but he'd rather just tell me to "shut up" because he doesn't like what I have to say.  He thinks I don't care about his project but the fact is, if I decided to, I'd put the thing together and it would work.  I tend to do research and work things out on paper before I start tossing money at it like I have all the money in the world.  I call his method the "shotgun approach".


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 27, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



That may be some of it.  But I think maybe its partly over breeding--puppy mills and the such--or trying to match genetics to achieve a certain perfection or whatever that could be responsible for much of it too.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 27, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




I think its a combo of both.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 27, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Good point!


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 27, 2016)

A long time ago someone told me go for broke for better or worse I'm almost there.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 27, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition,
Kat's mom and her sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
Hombre for wellness,
Ringel's Gizmo and Boo,
Big Black Dog for healing,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all others who need to find their way back.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 27, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Thanks Ernie and good morning.


Didn't have to say a thing, Did I?


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 27, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Hombre had to be up and out for his first physical therapy session before 7 a.m. and then took the car in for its annual checkup and was still at the dealership when I called him just now.  So he will be STARVED when he gets home.
> 
> But it is a gorgeous, albeit chilly, sunny day in Albuquerque and life is good. I think I am motivated to set up my new monitor in a bit.  And then spend a pleasant day doing as little as possible.  Other than cooking, laundry, and a few other sundry chores.


t hit 74 here today. I love a short winter that doesn't ruin the week end...


----------



## Dalia (Dec 28, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning.  Happy mdk  is back to check in and its so good to see our old friend Lumpy 1 back in the Coffee Shop.  You really do need to do this more often, both you guys.
> 
> And thank you for your American Happy Christmas greeting Dalia --I bet Christmas in France is pretty special too.
> 
> ...


Hello, ha yes the Christmas parties are well Foxfire for this day of December 25
The meal was succulent ... scallops, shrimps, oysters, salmon, Buche de noel and the best win
We were many but a few peoples at the table were more than unpleasant because all day, and all evening the only thing they did was watch their smart phone while All the time ... I allowed myself to send small remarks on this subject but nothing does.
And many people are very sick at the moment with the flu or the Gastro me I do not have it but many people around me have unfortunately catch it after Christmas day.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 28, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



When my birdy died I had so much bird seed left, that it took me a year to get rid of it, taking it down to the town and throwing it down for the pigeons. She was certainly well fed.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 28, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Ernie and good morning.
> ...



I was just being friendly.  Frankly, the two times people drew a gun on me just pissed me off.  One put it away on their own.  The other one I "helped".


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 28, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning.  Happy mdk  is back to check in and its so good to see our old friend Lumpy 1 back in the Coffee Shop.  You really do need to do this more often, both you guys.
> ...



Good morning Daria though it is afternoon where you are.  Your post shows us how much alike the French and Americans can be.  We have the cell phone phenomenon here too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 28, 2016)

But good morning everybody.  Another mild December day in New Mexico--a bit overcast maybe as we are expecting another round of wetter weather in a couple of days or so.  But some blue sky showing through.  Today I may do some housework.  I'll decide that after breakfast that I am about to go prepare.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 28, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


>



I think I know these people.  Very active local realtors.


----------



## Dalia (Dec 28, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Yes, They can no longer live without their phone on December 25th  peoples had brought with them the batteries near to being recharge, one of the women she did not look at her little boy of the day sometimes she said where is he? I was watching the little boy I was not the only one to be confused  a child he must be supervised (4 years) but no head bent over her smart phone


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 28, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



I understand and can relate to this.   We can hope this phase of human existence will pass quickly.


----------



## Dalia (Dec 28, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I agree Especially how one sees the way those people are acting with their child I did say that i don't like it at the table that i was not related to this way of acting and that I could not be friends with people who spend their time on their stupid phone.
And we see them walking on the street not looking where there are going


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 28, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



It will pass......once we've created nanny-bots!    Then people will no longer worry about unsupervised children.


----------



## Dalia (Dec 28, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


Bonsoir Montrovant, i agree it will not pass sadly ...this gadget is a money maker, i rerember in 2009 i think one of my friend told me you will see that the portable ( phone) will do almost everything in the futur he was right.
Good grace a phone is made to call someone but now nobody call with it anymore


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 28, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



Personally I think a harness and leash was a perfect solution for restraining active toddlers in public places--much less confining than putting them in a stroller or whatever and much safer for them than allowing them to run loose.  But some thought it horrible and demeaning for the kids.

Sort of like the guy who tried to help out the homeless by building little mini shelters for them that would keep out some of the cold and that protected them from the wind or rain.  But some thought it was horrible and demeaning--too much like dog houses.

Sometimes good intentions get ahead of just plain being practical.

Nanny bots?   I'm not ready for that though.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 28, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



You?  It would put me out of a job.  

One day we'll probably have both good enough AI and good enough robotics to actually make a robot that can care for a young child.  Not it our lifetimes, though, most likely.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 28, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


There have been many times my idea of a child's harness was this.........






I'm sure my mom would have agreed.......


----------



## Dalia (Dec 28, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


The 80th before the change was the best years with those old cash register and eveyone pay with paper money We were in an era of proximity


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 28, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I don't even want to think of a child being raised by a robot though--no human warmth, smile, spirit, love, touch or whatever.  Let's hope it never comes to that.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 28, 2016)

saveliberty ....just wanted to send you BIG hugs! I got your christmas card today and it was beautiful. MrG and I thank you so much, hon.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 28, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



At some point we may have robots with warmth, or at least a convincing facsimile thereof.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 28, 2016)

The little one's Christmas bird has died.  Last night it was at the bottom of its cage and barely opened its eyes or moved when I went into her room, but I don't know anything about birds so I thought it was just sleeping.  Nope, I checked on it again today and it was dead.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 28, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> The little one's Christmas bird has died.  Last night it was at the bottom of its cage and barely opened its eyes or moved when I went into her room, but I don't know anything about birds so I thought it was just sleeping.  Nope, I checked on it again today and it was dead.



So sorry for the little one.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 28, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > The little one's Christmas bird has died.  Last night it was at the bottom of its cage and barely opened its eyes or moved when I went into her room, but I don't know anything about birds so I thought it was just sleeping.  Nope, I checked on it again today and it was dead.
> ...



There is a new bird in the cage, the first is now buried in the yard.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 28, 2016)

Sigh. Does it never end?
Got another response to my ad...from a 69 year old woman that lives in a senior park, offering the master bedroom and private bath...and sit her dog because she "travels a lot" and can take him with her. Sounds good, yes? No. Another fucking "strong willed" pit bull. What's with these old ladies and pits???

Jeez.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Dec 28, 2016)

Can't take him with her. Damn auto correct.
I wonder why can't take him. Gosh, what ever could be the mystery? If you are going to travel so much, why have a dog???

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## peach174 (Dec 28, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...




Be sure to keep the room temp. in the  72 o 74 degree area and up or they catch a cold and die.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 28, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Sigh. Does it never end?
> Got another response to my ad...from a 69 year old woman that lives in a senior park, offering the master bedroom and private bath...and sit her dog because she "travels a lot" and can take him with her. Sounds good, yes? No. Another fucking "strong willed" pit bull. What's with these old ladies and pits???
> 
> Jeez.
> ...


You're in Cali, right?  Maybe pitbulls are easier to get for self-defense than hand guns.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 28, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Sigh. Does it never end?
> Got another response to my ad...from a 69 year old woman that lives in a senior park, offering the master bedroom and private bath...and sit her dog because she "travels a lot" and can take him with her. Sounds good, yes? No. Another fucking "strong willed" pit bull. What's with these old ladies and pits???
> 
> Jeez.
> ...



Well at least you are getting responses.  Let's hope you get one that wants you to pamper her old cat or maybe a Lhasa Apso or miniature dachshund or something.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 28, 2016)

Thanks to SFC Ollie who posted a just very slightly different version of this elsewhere:

I am older than dirt and I still have so many unanswered questions!!!! I still haven't found out who let the Dogs Out...where's the beef...how to get to Sesame Street... why Dora doesn't just use Google Maps...Why do all flavors of fruit loops taste exactly the same, or how many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie pop......why eggs are packaged in a flimsy paper carton, but batteries are secured in plastic that's tough as nails... why "abbreviated" is such a long word; or why is there a D in 'fridge' but not in refrigerator... why lemon juice is made with artificial flavor yet dish-washing liquid is made with real lemons... why they sterilize the needle for lethal injections... and, why do you have to "put your two cents in" but it's only a "penny for your thoughts" where's that extra penny going to... why do The Alphabet Song and Twinkle Twinkle Little Star have the same tune... why did you just try to sing those two previous songs...​


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 28, 2016)

Gracie said:


> saveliberty ....just wanted to send you BIG hugs! I got your christmas card today and it was beautiful. MrG and I thank you so much, hon.



It was the artsy one, so it was an easy choice.  Glad you liked it.  Wanting the very best for you and Mr. G in 2017!


----------



## Gracie (Dec 28, 2016)

We loved it. Everything is so impersonal with electronics these days, so it's nice to see our names handwritten by a friend on a lovely card.
Thank you again! It made our day!

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 28, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> The little one's Christmas bird has died.  Last night it was at the bottom of its cage and barely opened its eyes or moved when I went into her room, but I don't know anything about birds so I thought it was just sleeping.  Nope, I checked on it again today and it was dead.



Aww.  Are you going to get her another?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 28, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Oh, disregard my last post/question.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 28, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Sigh. Does it never end?
> Got another response to my ad...from a 69 year old woman that lives in a senior park, offering the master bedroom and private bath...and sit her dog because she "travels a lot" and can take him with her. Sounds good, yes? No. Another fucking "strong willed" pit bull. What's with these old ladies and pits???
> 
> Jeez.
> ...



Kind of odd.  Maybe those ladies are like pitbulls too.    Thinking of you, and good luck on your continued search.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 28, 2016)

Gracie said:


> We loved it. Everything is so impersonal with electronics these days, so it's nice to see our names handwritten by a friend on a lovely card.
> Thank you again! It made our day!
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



How thoughtful of saveliberty.  What a nice kitty cat!


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## peach174 (Dec 28, 2016)

Gracie said:


> We loved it. Everything is so impersonal with electronics these days, so it's nice to see our names handwritten by a friend on a lovely card.
> Thank you again! It made our day!
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app




It's too bad you didn't give Saveliberity permission to share your mailing address Gracie.
Many of us would have liked to send you and Mr. Grace a christmas card and best wishes.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 28, 2016)

Gracie said:


> We loved it. Everything is so impersonal with electronics these days, so it's nice to see our names handwritten by a friend on a lovely card.
> Thank you again! It made our day!
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app





Meant every word.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 28, 2016)

Just ran across this gem...from left to right:

Hans Solo, Darth Vader, Chewbacca, Princess Leia, Luke Skywalker, and Yoda.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 28, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition,
Kat's mom and her sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
Hombre for wellness,
Ringel's Gizmo and Boo,
Big Black Dog for healing,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all others who need to find their way back.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 28, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Just ran across this gem...from left to right:
> 
> Hans Solo, Darth Vader, Chewbacca, Princess Leia, Luke Skywalker, and Yoda.



I never knew she was so short!


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Dec 28, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Just ran across this gem...from left to right:
> ...



I had a major crush on her after that movie.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 28, 2016)

BuckToothMoron said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Were you disappointed that her hairstyle never caught on?


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Dec 28, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Well frankly I was mostly focused on her saucy attitude and her golden bikini.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 29, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > We loved it. Everything is so impersonal with electronics these days, so it's nice to see our names handwritten by a friend on a lovely card.
> ...


I honestly didn't even think about it at the time. I'm sorry.

But if anyone wants to send a letter or note like the wagon wheel days of what was known then as the pony express/postal service...pm me and I will give you my po box.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 29, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Just ran across this gem...from left to right:
> ...




One whole inch shorter than me.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 29, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I honestly didn't even think about it at the time. I'm sorry.
> 
> But if anyone wants to send a letter or note like the wagon wheel days of what was known then as the pony express/postal service...pm me and I will give you my po box.



You may need a bigger post office box.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 29, 2016)

peach174 said:


> One whole inch shorter than me.



So you would tower over her. 

Harrison looks a lot like George W Bush.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 29, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > One whole inch shorter than me.
> ...




I'm the same height as her mom Debbie Reynolds. 
Most of the Debbies born in the 50's was named after her.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 29, 2016)

peach174 said:


> I'm the same height as her mom Debbie Reynolds.



Put on heels...


----------



## peach174 (Dec 29, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm the same height as her mom Debbie Reynolds.
> ...



LOL that's what she did.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 29, 2016)

Cloudy here and rain later, but not really cold yet.

Blizzard for the north east.
You are in our prayers, stay safe out there!


----------



## peach174 (Dec 29, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm the same height as her mom Debbie Reynolds.
> ...




I have my 4" stilettos, makes me 5' 6".
Things don't look quite as large from that height.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 29, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Cloudy here and rain later, but not really cold yet.
> 
> Blizzard for the north east.
> You are in our prayers, stay safe out there!



I wondered if you were getting weather--the only activity showing up on radar in the entire area is over southeast Arizona.   I guess it is supposed to move into our area by the weekend, but you know how accurate the weather forecasts are around here.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 29, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Just ran across this gem...from left to right:
> 
> Hans Solo, Darth Vader, Chewbacca, Princess Leia, Luke Skywalker, and Yoda.



I'm pretty sure that's Kenny Baker, the guy who played R2D2, Yoda was a puppet.  
Kenny Baker - IMDb


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 29, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Just ran across this gem...from left to right:
> ...



You're probably right.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 29, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



On Yoda guessed you did.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 29, 2016)

I am on the west coast...and it is clear and sunny so far. Supposed to rain, but I don't see anything even close. Then again, weather people never know what the Pacific will churn up. I'll warn ya if something shows up on the horizon.[emoji3]


Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 29, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > One whole inch shorter than me.
> ...


And Chewie looks like John Kerry.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 29, 2016)

peach174 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


So Chewie (Peter Mahew) is a full 2 feet taller.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 29, 2016)

Heads up. Sun is no longer blasting down. It came out of nowhere, folks. Its dark out there over the pacific and coming this way. Lightly so far....no rain. Yet. But its coming. I can see it. Should hit later tonight, from my guess.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 29, 2016)

Wind map:

Wind Map


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 29, 2016)

peach174 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


First wife is 4'11 3/4" tall I used to come home from work and pick her up and say hello.... 

Don't want no short people
Don't want no short people
Don't want no short people 'round me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 29, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Heads up. Sun is no longer blasting down. It came out of nowhere, folks. Its dark out there over the pacific and coming this way. Lightly so far....no rain. Yet. But its coming. I can see it. Should hit later tonight, from my guess.



The stuff from southeast Arizona is now moving into Southern New Mexico and the Texas bootheel country including where the Ringels are.  Nothing close to you is showing up on the Accuweather radar yet, Gracie, but that too could change within the next few hours.


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## peach174 (Dec 29, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Life is much easier at 5' 6"


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 29, 2016)

I wasn't thinking and turned off my second monitor.  Now it won't turn back on.  I'm not yet ready to give up on it, as I knew it had this problem and it's ended up turning on eventually before, but this is the reason I got a new monitor with my birthday money.  I may have to go back to the smaller one that's upstairs if this one won't work.

The really annoying part is that the power light turns on.  It just blinks and nothing comes on the screen.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 29, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> I wasn't thinking and turned off my second monitor.  Now it won't turn back on.  I'm not yet ready to give up on it, as I knew it had this problem and it's ended up turning on eventually before, but this is the reason I got a new monitor with my birthday money.  I may have to go back to the smaller one that's upstairs if this one won't work.
> 
> The really annoying part is that the power light turns on.  It just blinks and nothing comes on the screen.



I am using a Dell monitor that does the same thing.  The fix for me is to hit control-alt-delete to bring up the menu with the task monitor and other stuff on it, hit 'cancel', and voila the picture is back on the monitor.  No clue what is causing that.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 29, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I wasn't thinking and turned off my second monitor.  Now it won't turn back on.  I'm not yet ready to give up on it, as I knew it had this problem and it's ended up turning on eventually before, but this is the reason I got a new monitor with my birthday money.  I may have to go back to the smaller one that's upstairs if this one won't work.
> ...



I'd have to hook up another monitor to do that.  I have no picture on this one.  

Right now I have it unplugged, it's been unplugged for about 1.5 hours.  I'm running memtest on that PC anyway, so I don't need it right now.  I'll try plugging it back in shortly, if that doesn't work again I'll probably open it up to see if there is any visible damage inside.  That would be mostly my way of really giving up on the monitor.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 29, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...




I thought more like Herman Munster...but maybe that's just me.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 29, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> I wasn't thinking and turned off my second monitor.  Now it won't turn back on.  I'm not yet ready to give up on it, as I knew it had this problem and it's ended up turning on eventually before, but this is the reason I got a new monitor with my birthday money.  I may have to go back to the smaller one that's upstairs if this one won't work.
> 
> The really annoying part is that the power light turns on.  It just blinks and nothing comes on the screen.


Second monitor?  Two monitors on one computer?


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 29, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I wasn't thinking and turned off my second monitor.  Now it won't turn back on.  I'm not yet ready to give up on it, as I knew it had this problem and it's ended up turning on eventually before, but this is the reason I got a new monitor with my birthday money.  I may have to go back to the smaller one that's upstairs if this one won't work.
> ...


Waking up from sleep or hibernation mode or did you turn off the monitor then turn it back on?


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 29, 2016)

Peach, what was funny about that?  Trying to get info to help troubleshoot the problem.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 29, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Peach, what was funny about that?  Trying to get info to help troubleshoot the problem.



Just.wondered why anyone would have 2 monitors for. one computer
It struck me as funny.
Most people I know only has one.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 29, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Peach, what was funny about that?  Trying to get info to help troubleshoot the problem.
> ...


Many people have 2 monitors connected, it's not hard but if he does then we know where to start looking.  If it's only one then it may be a BIOs setting that affects it upon "wake up".


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 29, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



One monitor.  I say second monitor because it is the monitor on my secondary PC.

I turned the monitor off.  I had set it not to go into sleep mode because of this problem.

It turns out that trying to open it up is going to be a pain, so I may just right the monitor off.  It's close to 10 years old and, while I might be able to repair it, I don't think it would be worth the cost.  I hooked up my little 19" to the second PC.

I'll try plugging the bigger, broken monitor back in tomorrow, just in case.  If it works again, I'll try to remember not to turn it off.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 29, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




The people I know can't afford 2 monitors.
Sorry.
I meant no offense.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 29, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Don't sweat it Peach.  It wouldn't have occurred to me to hook up a second monitor on my computer though I do now have two perfectly good 22" monitors in reserve.  I'm going to try to figure up how to hook one of them up to a laptop for my sister to use.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 29, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Oh, send one to me to replace my dead 22"!


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 29, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Peach, what was funny about that?  Trying to get info to help troubleshoot the problem.
> ...


The wife has 3 for her business cuts down on time flipping back and forth


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 29, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Wish I could but I fear the shipping costs would be almost as much as replacing the monitor.  But seriously, before you pronounce it dead, try what I suggested.  

When I leave my computer for several minutes the screen goes into power reduction and goes dark.  It won't wake up to mouse actions or tapping the space bar or any of the normal things you do to wake up a napping computer.  But the control-alt-delete brings it right back in the same place I left it--it also brings up that little menu, but you just cancel it and everything is fine.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 29, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Oh it's an older monitor, I thought it was new.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 29, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


If the laptop has an HDMI port then it's easy.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 29, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



You're forgetting how untechy I am.  I don't deal in HDMI ports.  I deal in doohickeys and thingamabobs.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 29, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Setting in Power Settings will take care of the sleep issue, just tell it never to go to sleep.
As for it not waking up, BIOs setting, "Allow to wake up".  Which version of Windows are you using again, I forgot.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 29, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


That's why I posted a picture so you know what it looks like. 
If you don't have an HDMI cord then go to Wally World and tell one of the people there what you need.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 29, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




He said he had to get a new one earlier in the thread.
That's why I thought t was funny what you said. 
Especially when you used your emoji with it.
It's just a simple misunderstanding.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 29, 2016)

Today was the first day of the late winter gun season for deer here in Illinois.  You're allowed to hunt with a pistol and seeing as how I have one wing in a sling I took the pistol out.  I had two deer tags left that I could use.  This morning about 0715 I got a nice young button buck and about 1600 I got a big old doe that weighed probably 150 pounds or so. Biggest deer I ever killed with a pistol was a nice 9 point buck some years ago.  I was glad that I was able to get out and hunt a little bit today.  Tired of sitting around.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 29, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Second monitor?  Two monitors on one computer?



Of course, that way nothing sneaks up behind you.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Dec 29, 2016)

Damn!  Guns and tech talk in The Coffee Shop is making me feel kind of sexy


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 29, 2016)

AVG-JOE said:


> Damn!  Guns and tech talk in The Coffee Shop is making me feel kind of sexy



I think I can fix that.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 29, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



That won't work for me.  The monitor doesn't turn on at all, it isn't just a matter of waking up from power saving sleep mode.  It doesn't even give the 'no signal' screen when I plug it in without hooking up the PC.  I might be able to buy replacement parts, but the cost and trouble probably aren't worth it for my second PC.  I'll probably just use the 19" and think about a new monitor next year if I want one.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Dec 29, 2016)

I'm having shipping issues with my Christmas present.  The Post Office, after verifying the address for my firearms dealer via the tracking number, informed me that the package was shipped back to the retailer because the address on the box was unreadable.

When I reminded him that he just gave me the address from the tracking number, he told me that the carrier needs a clean address ON THE PACKAGE to make the delivery.  I asked why they couldn't just look it up by the tracking number and he told me "that's just not the way it works".

  #FrustratedInFlorida


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 29, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I occasionally run 3 monitors from this laptop. Occasionally the laptop display won't come on if I have a second (36") monitor connected with a VGA cable. Gotta reboot then plug in the monitor. The HDMI output to the projector for the 135" screen doesn't seem to matter.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Dec 29, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > Damn!  Guns and tech talk in The Coffee Shop is making me feel kind of sexy
> ...


 
That's AN answer, I suppose.  

Good thing you're an American, Bro....  Good thing you're American...​


----------



## peach174 (Dec 29, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Today was the first day of the late winter gun season for deer here in Illinois.  You're allowed to hunt with a pistol and seeing as how I have one wing in a sling I took the pistol out.  I had two deer tags left that I could use.  This morning about 0715 I got a nice young button buck and about 1600 I got a big old doe that weighed probably 150 pounds or so. Biggest deer I ever killed with a pistol was a nice 9 point buck some years ago.  I was glad that I was able to get out and hunt a little bit today.  Tired of sitting around.




My cousin got a good size deer and an elk this season.
He hunts at a friends ranch in the South West Mountians of Colo.
He's sending us some elk jerky down to us.
Ummmm


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 29, 2016)

AVG-JOE said:


> I'm having shipping issues with my Christmas present.  The Post Office, after verifying the address for my firearms dealer via the tracking number, informed me that the package was shipped back to the retailer because the address on the box was unreadable.
> 
> When I reminded him that he just gave me the address from the tracking number, he told me that the carrier needs a clean address ON THE PACKAGE to make the delivery.  I asked why they couldn't just look it up by the tracking number and he told me "that's just not the way it works".
> 
> #FrustratedInFlorida



The mailperson can't read?  Maybe use English, Spanish and French next time?  You probably should have used sign language.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Dec 29, 2016)

Must have been smudged.  I can't WAIT to hear from the retailer on this one.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Dec 29, 2016)

The range I use is closed until Jan 02, so my first available day to play with my new toy would be next Thursday, so I'm not in withdrawals yet.  But if I can't pick it up by the following Saturday, I'll be using something postal for a target with one I'm familiar with.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 29, 2016)

AVG-JOE said:


> I'm having shipping issues with my Christmas present.  The Post Office, after verifying the address for my firearms dealer via the tracking number, informed me that the package was shipped back to the retailer because the address on the box was unreadable.
> 
> When I reminded him that he just gave me the address from the tracking number, he told me that the carrier needs a clean address ON THE PACKAGE to make the delivery.  I asked why they couldn't just look it up by the tracking number and he told me "that's just not the way it works".
> 
> #FrustratedInFlorida




That's not as bad as the shipping company DHL, they claim our house does not exist, even though you can find it very easy on the google map.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Dec 29, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Today was the first day of the late winter gun season for deer here in Illinois.  You're allowed to hunt with a pistol and seeing as how I have one wing in a sling I took the pistol out.  I had two deer tags left that I could use.  This morning about 0715 I got a nice young button buck and about 1600 I got a big old doe that weighed probably 150 pounds or so. Biggest deer I ever killed with a pistol was a nice 9 point buck some years ago.  I was glad that I was able to get out and hunt a little bit today.  Tired of sitting around.
> ...




Have to admit that I'm really not interested in hunting, but I do wish that there was someplace around here to go plinking.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Dec 29, 2016)

peach174 said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > I'm having shipping issues with my Christmas present.  The Post Office, after verifying the address for my firearms dealer via the tracking number, informed me that the package was shipped back to the retailer because the address on the box was unreadable.
> ...




Unbelievable!    Google Maps should  be a _minimum_ litmus test for deliveries.


----------



## westwall (Dec 29, 2016)

This video is HILARIOUS!

Enjoy!


----------



## peach174 (Dec 29, 2016)

AVG-JOE said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



I go target shooting(plinking)- killing off pocket gophers.
Great fun.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Dec 29, 2016)

_


westwall said:



			This video is HILARIOUS!

Enjoy!



Click to expand...



"Dude!!  You have to use the code!!!"
_
__​


----------



## AVG-JOE (Dec 29, 2016)

peach174 said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...




I wanna go!


----------



## peach174 (Dec 29, 2016)

AVG-JOE said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...




Yeah, even the company from China that I ordered from said DHL needed to change something because he used google map to confirm our address.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 29, 2016)

AVG-JOE said:


> The range I use is closed until Jan 02, so my first available day to play with my new toy would be next Thursday, so I'm not in withdrawals yet.  But if I can't pick it up by the following Saturday, I'll be using something postal for a target with one I'm familiar with.


I'm selling three of mine right now, the sporterized SKS, my CZ 52 and My PPS 43C.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Dec 29, 2016)

I have no idea what you just said, but I got a little hard.

Is that weird?


----------



## peach174 (Dec 29, 2016)

AVG-JOE said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...




The more the merrier!


----------



## peach174 (Dec 29, 2016)

AVG-JOE said:


> I have no idea what you just said, but I got a little hard.
> 
> Is that weird?




How about Remmington Tactical 1100.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Dec 29, 2016)

This is my next one... whenever it becomes available 






I really want to take this one plinking!


----------



## peach174 (Dec 29, 2016)

AVG-JOE said:


> This is my next one... whenever it becomes available
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good for gophers.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Dec 29, 2016)

The one I'm having such delivery problems with will be a fun plinker too!


----------



## AVG-JOE (Dec 29, 2016)

AVG-JOE said:


> I have no idea what you just said, but I got a little hard.
> 
> Is that weird?





peach174 said:


> How about Remmington Tactical 1100.








Nice!  But not really my style.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Dec 29, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > The range I use is closed until Jan 02, so my first available day to play with my new toy would be next Thursday, so I'm not in withdrawals yet.  But if I can't pick it up by the following Saturday, I'll be using something postal for a target with one I'm familiar with.
> ...



I've been googling pictures... You certainly have exotic taste in weapons, my friend.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 29, 2016)

AVG-JOE said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...




He's a Civil War reinactor.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Dec 29, 2016)

Well... the numbers on the clock are getting big on the east coast and I need to be fresh as a daisy bright and early if the 4F is to be opened in time for the flamers to keep their collective panties untwisted.

  y'all.​


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 29, 2016)

AVG-JOE said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...


The CZ 52 was a nice addition to my collection, heavy cause it's all metal but handles like a dream.  The problem is it's purely a military sidearm due to it's penetrating power, it will penetrate class II body armor, what it was designed to do making it a not so good carry weapon.  If you want to spend the money hollow points are available otherwise you're firing FMJ and have to be aware of what's behind your target, what's behind that and what's behind that, don't count on an engine block to stop it.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 29, 2016)

peach174 said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Reenactor of many time periods I no longer do Civil War.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Dec 29, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Damn!


----------



## peach174 (Dec 29, 2016)

AVG-JOE said:


> Well... the numbers on the clock are getting big on the east coast and I need to be fresh as a daisy bright and early if the 4F is to be opened in time for the flamers to keep their collective panties untwisted.
> 
> y'all.​




Good night!
Have a great Fri.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 29, 2016)

AVG-JOE said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...


It's a Soviet era weapon and it only cost me a hundred bucks.  The first time I took it to the range and fired it I shot off three rounds and heard from 4 stalls over; "what the f*ck was that!"


----------



## peach174 (Dec 29, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




The recoil would knock me on butt probably.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 29, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...


Being all metal then no it's heavy, 2.09 pounds, the recoil isn't that bad at all.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 29, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Today was the first day of the late winter gun season for deer here in Illinois.  You're allowed to hunt with a pistol and seeing as how I have one wing in a sling I took the pistol out.  I had two deer tags left that I could use.  This morning about 0715 I got a nice young button buck and about 1600 I got a big old doe that weighed probably 150 pounds or so. Biggest deer I ever killed with a pistol was a nice 9 point buck some years ago.  I was glad that I was able to get out and hunt a little bit today.  Tired of sitting around.





I lived in Minnesota for a while (almost 6 years) and some folks would use pistols for deer hunting in thick brush where a rifle or shotgun would be unwieldy.  I have a Smith & Wesson .41 mag (the thing is a cannon).  A guy I bought some ammo from in a Dick's Sporting Goods said he had a .41 mag that he put a laser sight on, and used it almost exclusively for deer hunting.   

If it works.....what the hell.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 29, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Someone lied to me then about the recoil of that pistol.  Oh well!
I'll stick to my 38 special. Fits good in my hands.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 29, 2016)

Pic of the S & W  .41 mag.  In terms of power about a half notch under a 44 mag and about twice as powerful as a .357 mag.

Like I said...it's a cannon.    Definitely not a plinker but fun to shoot.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 29, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Glock people would not like the CZ 52 it has a very narrow profile, some have called it a mouse trap nailed to a 2x4 because of the feel.  I hate clocks because they're so bulky to hold, the CZ fit my huge hands perfectly. 
My primaries are a CZ 82 and a Polish P 64.  The polish P 64 looks like a rough cut Walther PPK and makes a perfect pocket pistol.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 29, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




A lot of punch in a not overly big or heavy package.  Excellent self-defense weapon.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 29, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



My hands are small.
I can shoot 41 and 45's but it's uncomfortable for me.
I hits whats I aim at with my little 38 special, that's all that really counts in my book.


----------



## Sherry (Dec 29, 2016)

WelfareQueen said:


> Pic of the S & W  .41 mag.  In terms of power about a half notch under a 44 mag and about twice as powerful as a .357 mag.
> 
> Like I said...it's a cannon.    Definitely not a plinker but fun to shoot.



Are you ever going to take me to the gun range??


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 29, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Nothing wrong with a .38, used to own one myself.  What I really want is still at the gun store, it's an original 1863 Sharps Carbine conversion that shoots a 50-70 round.  The problem is it's about $2400...........






It was one of the most prolific 'buffalo guns" used after the Civil War, a war version of the later 1874 (Quiqley) Sharps Buffalo rifle.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 30, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Win 10.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 30, 2016)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition,
Kat's mom and her sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
Hombre for wellness,
Ringel's Gizmo and Boo,
Big Black Dog for healing,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all others who need to find their way back.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Dec 30, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



My usual carry is a Ruger SR9E with 17 rounds or an SR9C with a 10 round mag, depending on what I'm wearing.  I like the wide double stack grip and both guns fit the same holster.  

I like the 9's because I can always find practice ammo for under 20 cents a round and quality hollow points can be found on sale often enough for under 50 cents each.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 30, 2016)

peach174 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Well that makes you an inch taller than me.  I'm the same height as Carrie Fisher was, at 5'1".


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 30, 2016)

Gracie said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Do you do email, Gracie?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 30, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > One whole inch shorter than me.
> ...



He does kind of look like him in that picture.  LOL.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 30, 2016)

peach174 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



That's what I do too.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 30, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Being short is almost like a handicap sometimes.  Lol.  Especially when you're trying to reach something on a high shelf, and someone else comes by and just grabs it like nothing!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 30, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



If I may ask, what are you doing that you need two monitors?


----------



## peach174 (Dec 30, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




I know,it does feel like a handicap.
I hate being short. 
Then in elementary school you get teased for being short, just like my girlfriend who was tall and when she  got to high school she got to be 6ft.
Ah well, we all got our crosses to bear.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 30, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Yes, I was thinking you said you are shorter than me.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 30, 2016)

peach174 said:


> I go target shooting(plinking)- killing off pocket gophers.
> Great fun.



Begs the question why you have gophers in your pockets?

Also, isn't that a bit close for firearms?


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 30, 2016)

peach174 said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > This is my next one... whenever it becomes available
> ...



So those are gopher grips?


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 30, 2016)

Sherry said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Pic of the S & W  .41 mag.  In terms of power about a half notch under a 44 mag and about twice as powerful as a .357 mag.
> ...



I think that is around the seventh anniversary.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 30, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Today was the first day of the late winter gun season for deer here in Illinois.  You're allowed to hunt with a pistol and seeing as how I have one wing in a sling I took the pistol out.  I had two deer tags left that I could use.  This morning about 0715 I got a nice young button buck and about 1600 I got a big old doe that weighed probably 150 pounds or so. Biggest deer I ever killed with a pistol was a nice 9 point buck some years ago.  I was glad that I was able to get out and hunt a little bit today.  Tired of sitting around.


Mrs. BBD must be good at dressing deer out.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


In the Start Menu search box (bottom left) type in "Power and Sleep Settings", click on it up in the menu.  On the Settings screen that pops up look for "Additional Power Settings" and make sure "Balanced (Recommended)" is checked.  If it is then it might be going into hibernation mode and not sleep mode.  There are some known issues with hibernation mode and some computers, if that's the case go back into Power Settings and see what it's telling you computer to do, if it says Hibernate then switch it to Sleep.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 30, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


I don't need two monitors but most people who use them do so for work related reasons, multi-tasking.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 30, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



That's convenient.  I can't do that unfortunately.  I have to have an entirely separate computer for work than for recreation.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 30, 2016)

AVG-JOE said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


There are at least 3 others that I'd love to have, the 1877 Colt Birdshead revolver, the first double action Colt made.





 The 1858 Remington Revolving Carbine.





And the venerable old Smith & Wesson 1874 Model 3 (Schofield).






The Remington is cap and ball the other two are black powder metallic cartridge as is the Sharps.   
Combine all those with at least two others I'd love to have (the coach gun and the Yellow Boy) then I better win the lottery or find me a sugar mamma..........


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 30, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I'm 5'3-1/4" which means I won't exactly tower over you and Gracie, but the inability to reach high shelves in the kitchen is a pain.  I do keep a little sturdy step up when I don't have anybody to reach for me though.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I have a little folding step stool.    I am constantly pulling that thing out.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 30, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I have done all that and do have it on the 'balanced' setting but I have hunted throughout all the options and there is no hibernate mode on my computer.  The only power setting options are sleep - restart  - shut down.  I have it set so that the computer NEVER sleeps or shuts down on its own but it must be done manually.   When I put it on sleep for overnight, the monitor fires up normally along with the computer the next morning.  But if I leave the computer idle for awhile, the monitor goes dark--the computer is still fully active--and won't come on without using the control - alt- delete process, but when I do that it works perfectly.  It's really weird but only a very minor annoyance.

The monitor keeps wanting me to update it though.  Probably if I did that it might fix the problem.  But I'll be mothballing this one probably today when I install my new bigger one.

But thanks for the advice.  Going through the process I did find some stuff on the computer I hadn't found before.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 30, 2016)

And good morning everybody.  I am happy that AVG-JOE  is back with us even if it took a bunch of guns to get him here.     (Just teasing)

Hombre is off to get a haircut and razor blades for the stove.  I'm just catching up a bit on the computer and then need to mop the floors and work on laundry today in advance of house guest arriving tomorrow and maybe something special for family on New Year's Day.  Two more days until 2017.  Doesn't seem possible.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Linda Hunt in Silverado; 
The world is what you make of it, friend. If it doesn't fit, you make alterations.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 30, 2016)

That's what I love about heels.  They give me that extra couple/few inches I need to reach something that would otherwise be just out of reach, teasing me.   

Another plus is that they look really sexy.   

The con is that if you have to wear them for any length of time, they hurt your feet.  I'm willing to deal with the discomfort for the above two positive points though.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> I have done all that and do have it on the 'balanced' setting but I have hunted throughout all the options and there is no hibernate mode on my computer.  The only power setting options are sleep - restart  - shut down.  I have it set so that the computer NEVER sleeps or shuts down on its own but it must be done manually.   When I put it on sleep for overnight, the monitor fires up normally along with the computer the next morning.  But if I leave the computer idle for awhile, the monitor goes dark--the computer is still fully active--and won't come on without using the control - alt- delete process, but when I do that it works perfectly.  It's really weird but only a very minor annoyance.
> 
> The monitor keeps wanting me to update it though.  Probably if I did that it might fix the problem.  But I'll be mothballing this one probably today when I install my new bigger one.
> 
> But thanks for the advice.  Going through the process I did find some stuff on the computer I hadn't found before.



Normally for hibernation mode, the monitor begins to eat copious amounts of electricity brought on by dropping winter temperatures.  It then looks for a nice port for security and begins its rest.  New Mexico may not afford the cooling necessary to begin a hibernation mode.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 30, 2016)

We were going to go to our VFW new years party tomorrow night but I have to cancel.
I just got sick uh......... hope it's not stomach flu, I haven't been sick for many years.  
Bummer way to start the new year.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 30, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> That's what I love about heels.  They give me that extra couple/few inches I need to reach something that would otherwise be just out of reach, teasing me.
> 
> Another plus is that they look really sexy.
> 
> The con is that if you have to wear them for any length of time, they hurt your feet.  I'm willing to deal with the discomfort for the above two positive points though.




I started wearing those 3 inch plastic heels when I was 8 years old ,in order to get some height advantage.
They have been banned nowdays.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 30, 2016)

peach174 said:


> We were going to go to our VFW new years party tomorrow night but I have to cancel.
> I just got sick uh......... hope it's not stomach flu, I haven't been sick for many years.
> Bummer way to start the new year.



Hope you feel better soon, Peach!  Maybe you will feel better by tomorrow and be able to go.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 30, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> That's what I love about heels.  They give me that extra couple/few inches I need to reach something that would otherwise be just out of reach, teasing me.
> 
> Another plus is that they look really sexy.
> 
> The con is that if you have to wear them for any length of time, they hurt your feet.  I'm willing to deal with the discomfort for the above two positive points though.



When you get to be my age though, comfort trumps sexy every day of the week.  Don't get me wrong.  I still like to look good.  But sexy isn't the goal any more.  At your age?  Yeah.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 30, 2016)

peach174 said:


> We were going to go to our VFW new years party tomorrow night but I have to cancel.
> I just got sick uh......... hope it's not stomach flu, I haven't been sick for many years.
> Bummer way to start the new year.



There is something definitely going around.  Our 42 partners had to cancel yesterday because the guy was dealing with it.  I haven't had it yet but if its anywhere in the four-state area or Texas I'll get it.   I seem to have a very good immune system against everything but that.

Anyway, maybe as Chris suggested, it will blow over by tomorrow and you'll feel like going.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 30, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > That's what I love about heels.  They give me that extra couple/few inches I need to reach something that would otherwise be just out of reach, teasing me.
> ...


Yeah, I haven't worn male hot pants and skin tight t-shirts in decades........


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 30, 2016)

peach174 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > That's what I love about heels.  They give me that extra couple/few inches I need to reach something that would otherwise be just out of reach, teasing me.
> ...








For exercising......






And if you want to go Goth........


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 30, 2016)

blackhawk said:


> View attachment 104355



Yup that sign hangs on the wall at Doc's


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 30, 2016)

Boo seems to be getting worse, did some research because I'm wondering how dental abscesses can affect the rest of his body to the degree he's experiencing.  Afraid he's either going septic or has FIP which is fatal.  When we were in on Tuesday the vet took a quick look at his teeth and proclaimed abscesses, no lab work and she was only with us for a few minutes.  He received an antibiotic injection that's supposed to be good for 3 months and a pain shot that was supposed to last 3 days, it wore off last night.
Waiting for the vet to call us back.  I'm pissed at the apparent lack of care and what might be a misdiagnosis.  He's scheduled for the dental surgery Monday but if he has other serious underlying problems is the surgery even worth it?


----------



## Gracie (Dec 30, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I had one of those gripper thingies..the long handle with clamp ends. I had a stool too. But it was not for me. I can reach stuff since I am 5'8"...or rather, 7 & 1/2 now that I am older and losing height. I also lost another couple of pounds. Immagonna look really weird in a few months, I think. Skinnier and shorter.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 30, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Boo seems to be getting worse, did some research because I'm wondering how dental abscesses can affect the rest of his body to the degree he's experiencing.  Afraid he's either going septic or has FIP which is fatal.  When we were in on Tuesday the vet took a quick look at his teeth and proclaimed abscesses, no lab work and she was only with us for a few minutes.  He received an antibiotic injection that's supposed to be good for 3 months and a pain shot that was supposed to last 3 days, it wore off last night.
> Waiting for the vet to call us back.  I'm pissed at the apparent lack of care and what might be a misdiagnosis.  He's scheduled for the dental surgery Monday but if he has other serious underlying problems is the surgery even worth it?


They did that with Pretties. They said she was starving herself because her teeth were bad. So they did the cleaning and surgery, and Pretties still refused to eat even after it was all healed.
So in answer the the newest twitter ramblings...YES...one can die of a broken heart. Pretties did when Gracie died. And it damn sure wans't her teeth.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 30, 2016)

peach174 said:


> We were going to go to our VFW new years party tomorrow night but I have to cancel.
> I just got sick uh......... hope it's not stomach flu, I haven't been sick for many years.
> Bummer way to start the new year.


I have been sick the past 2 weeks. Don't know what it is, but it isn't going away. 
Hope you get better soon, Peach.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 30, 2016)

Gracie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



You are at the age I think in which we humans do start losing a bit of height--especially the women.  I may have shrunk more than some because of a fractured vertebra in my back that still gives me fits from time to time but is not a serious handicap.  The average loss of height in the elderly I think is something around 2-1/2 to 3 inches.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 30, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Boo seems to be getting worse, did some research because I'm wondering how dental abscesses can affect the rest of his body to the degree he's experiencing.  Afraid he's either going septic or has FIP which is fatal.  When we were in on Tuesday the vet took a quick look at his teeth and proclaimed abscesses, no lab work and she was only with us for a few minutes.  He received an antibiotic injection that's supposed to be good for 3 months and a pain shot that was supposed to last 3 days, it wore off last night.
> ...


I don't know about where you're at but many states now make Vets liable for malpractice liability.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 30, 2016)

Gracie said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > We were going to go to our VFW new years party tomorrow night but I have to cancel.
> ...


Quite possibly stress due to your present situation, it's not uncommon.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 30, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Boo seems to be getting worse, did some research because I'm wondering how dental abscesses can affect the rest of his body to the degree he's experiencing.  Afraid he's either going septic or has FIP which is fatal.  When we were in on Tuesday the vet took a quick look at his teeth and proclaimed abscesses, no lab work and she was only with us for a few minutes.  He received an antibiotic injection that's supposed to be good for 3 months and a pain shot that was supposed to last 3 days, it wore off last night.
> Waiting for the vet to call us back.  I'm pissed at the apparent lack of care and what might be a misdiagnosis.  He's scheduled for the dental surgery Monday but if he has other serious underlying problems is the surgery even worth it?



So sorry Ringel.  I so understand the dilemma when you love these fur babies so much but also don't want to throw good money that you really need away in a futile effort to prolong their life that they wouldn't want prolonged.  We have been in that situation many times.

The hardest one was the decision to put down our last little dog who was obviously in distress. Probably with X-rays  and surgery and serious treatment, we could have had him for a bit longer, but he was also coming close to the usual life span for his breed and he was diabetic and blind from cataracts and we just couldn't justify putting him through all that just so we could have him a little longer.  Hardest decision anybody ever has to make though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 30, 2016)

Gracie said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > We were going to go to our VFW new years party tomorrow night but I have to cancel.
> ...



Time to see the doctor before you're out of the area maybe?  That's too long to be sick.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 30, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Geez, won't that drive vet costs into the stratosphere where people medicine already is?  Most people can't afford vet bills as it is these days.  And the vet insurance is soooo expensive.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 30, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Boo seems to be getting worse, did some research because I'm wondering how dental abscesses can affect the rest of his body to the degree he's experiencing.  Afraid he's either going septic or has FIP which is fatal.  When we were in on Tuesday the vet took a quick look at his teeth and proclaimed abscesses, no lab work and she was only with us for a few minutes.  He received an antibiotic injection that's supposed to be good for 3 months and a pain shot that was supposed to last 3 days, it wore off last night.
> Waiting for the vet to call us back.  I'm pissed at the apparent lack of care and what might be a misdiagnosis.  He's scheduled for the dental surgery Monday but if he has other serious underlying problems is the surgery even worth it?


A systemic infection resulting from dental abscesses could indeed be fatal.  I hope the antibiotics help against the infection.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 30, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Boo seems to be getting worse, did some research because I'm wondering how dental abscesses can affect the rest of his body to the degree he's experiencing.  Afraid he's either going septic or has FIP which is fatal.  When we were in on Tuesday the vet took a quick look at his teeth and proclaimed abscesses, no lab work and she was only with us for a few minutes.  He received an antibiotic injection that's supposed to be good for 3 months and a pain shot that was supposed to last 3 days, it wore off last night.
> ...


I'm absolutely sure that Sugarfoot chose to die when Uschi passed on.  Uschi was 17-18 yrs old, and Sugar was 22, but going strong, no signs of kidney failure, noting of the sort.  But the day we buried Uschi, Sugar quit eating and she died a week later.  I believe she just wanted to follow her long-time buddy.  Damn!  Now I'm crying again!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 30, 2016)

Gracie said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > We were going to go to our VFW new years party tomorrow night but I have to cancel.
> ...


I hope both of you get better soon!


----------



## Gracie (Dec 30, 2016)

Yes...Pretties felt the same way. And I'm pretty sure I will do the same when karma dies. She is really the only thing keeping me here.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 30, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Yes...Pretties felt the same way. And I'm pretty sure I will do the same when karma dies. She is really the only thing keeping me here.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


I certainly hope not, Gracie.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 30, 2016)

I'm just back in "down" mode again. Ignore whatever I utter until I am back "up" again. Tolja I think I may be bipolar. Up, down, up, down. Or it's just a bad case of some sort of other depression caused by the current situation.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 30, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I'm just back in "down" mode again. Ignore whatever I utter until I am back "up" again. Tolja I think I may be bipolar. Up, down, up, down. Or it's just a bad case of some sort of other depression caused by the current situation.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


Anyone who would not feel "down" in your current position would be insane.  I doubt you're insane, but your situation is about as sucky as I can imagine.
Right now, there is some guy sleeping in his car in the driveway at my partner's "town house".  It makes me nervous, the guy plugs into our electricity to heat his car but my partner is comfortable with the situation because he thinks having this guy living in the driveway will deter less desirable types.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 30, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I'm just back in "down" mode again. Ignore whatever I utter until I am back "up" again. Tolja I think I may be bipolar. Up, down, up, down. Or it's just a bad case of some sort of other depression caused by the current situation.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



Well your current stressful situation plus being sick isn't exactly a prescription for being up.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 30, 2016)

We left to take him back to the vet at 3:30, just got home..........  We explained our problem, our complete dissatisfaction with the last visit and they bent over backwards.  Yes it was busy so we had to wait a while being a walk in but the vet (a different one) gave him a though exam, agreed that the problem was much more extensive and much more serious.  They did labs and he has multiple infections and some undetermined neurological issues.  To make a long story short he does have FeLV but he doesn't just have it it may have become full blown blood cancer so we're trying a regime of strong antibiotics and pain meds, if he doesn't respond to the treatment by Monday we'll most likely put him down so he's not suffering any longer.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 30, 2016)

I'm sorry hon. [emoji26]

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Againsheila (Dec 30, 2016)

So, how was Christmas for y'all?  Hope it went well.


----------



## Againsheila (Dec 30, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> We left to take him back to the vet at 3:30, just got home..........  We explained our problem, our complete dissatisfaction with the last visit and they bent over backwards.  Yes it was busy so we had to wait a while being a walk in but the vet (a different one) gave him a though exam, agreed that the problem was much more extensive and much more serious.  They did labs and he has multiple infections and some undetermined neurological issues.  To make a long story short he does have FeLV but he doesn't just have it it may have become full blown blood cancer so we're trying a regime of strong antibiotics and pain meds, if he doesn't respond to the treatment by Monday we'll most likely put him down so he's not suffering any longer.



So sorry for what you are going through.


----------



## Againsheila (Dec 30, 2016)

I'm either sick, or I'm having a heck of a lot of hot flashes today.....


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 30, 2016)

Adding Sheila to the list.

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition and wellness for Gracie,
Kat's mom and her sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
Hombre for wellness,
Ringel's Gizmo and Boo,
Big Black Dog for healing,
AgainSheila for wellness,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all others who need to find their way back.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 31, 2016)

Happy new year ! Its already 2017 in Australia.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 31, 2016)

And to you too Dajjal.  I'm scurrying a bit this morning to get chores completed before our house guest arrives early afternoon.  Plus I need to set up a computer for her to play games on while she's here.

It really is a different society these days isn't it.


----------



## Againsheila (Dec 31, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Happy new year ! Its already 2017 in Australia.



You are ahead of our time.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 31, 2016)

Well, crap.  I opened up my broken monitor to see if I could find any obvious problems.  A couple of the capacitors have popped up, which is apparently the indication they are bad, kind of like a blown fuse, from what I've seen.  I was considering whether or not to buy replacement capacitors and a soldering iron to attach them (or just buy a new power board).  It was a bit dusty inside the monitor, so I got the vacuum to clean out some of the dust and decided to put the monitor back together and plug it back in.  I've found that sometimes clearing out dust can fix electronic problems.  Well, the monitor doesn't just blink the power button any more!  Unfortunately, though, now it just shows a white screen.    I can't see a menu, trying a hard reset did no good.

I'm going to open it back up and check all the connections in the hope I just failed to properly reconnect a wire.  Maybe I'll end up with a working monitor again, or maybe I'll get frustrated and throw it away.  

In better news, it looks like I should be getting plenty of grant money to pay for this semester of school, including my books.  I might have enough to pay for my online proctored tests, as well.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 31, 2016)

It turns out I had missed reconnecting something in the monitor.  Once I got it hooked up correctly, the monitor went back to doing the same thing, no screen and blinking power button.

I can buy a replacement power board for $24, I am thinking about doing that.  It will suck if it doesn't fix the problem (if, say, the issue is with the other board, I think it's the driver board, instead), but if I only waste $24 I won't feel *too* badly about it.

It's possible I should just throw the damn thing away instead of putting more effort as well as money into it, but it seems like it's so close to working.  If only I hadn't forgotten and turned it off.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 31, 2016)

He doesn't seem to have improved overnight, gave him his meds which he strenuously fought, ended up crushing the meds and dissolving them in water and feeding him via a syringe.  He's still not eating or drinking, not looking good.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 31, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> I'm either sick, or I'm having a heck of a lot of hot flashes today.....



Lots of nasty stuff going around.  I am hearing about enough gals and guys getting nasty UTIs--Hombre being one of them--to believe the possibility that these are not coincidental.  Stomach bugs, colds, and regular flu of course are usually highly contagious and spread like wildfire.

But hmmm.  Hot flashes instead of being sick, or being sick with something you'll get over quickly. . .tough call.  

Seriously, I do hope you feel better soon regardless.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 31, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> It turns out I had missed reconnecting something in the monitor.  Once I got it hooked up correctly, the monitor went back to doing the same thing, no screen and blinking power button.
> 
> I can buy a replacement power board for $24, I am thinking about doing that.  It will suck if it doesn't fix the problem (if, say, the issue is with the other board, I think it's the driver board, instead), but if I only waste $24 I won't feel *too* badly about it.
> 
> It's possible I should just throw the damn thing away instead of putting more effort as well as money into it, but it seems like it's so close to working.  If only I hadn't forgotten and turned it off.



Have you tried the control, alt, delete thing?  I've done every reset I can think of but that is the only thing that works for mine when the screen goes dark but the computer is on and the power button is blinking.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 31, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> He doesn't seem to have improved overnight, gave him his meds which he strenuously fought, ended up crushing the meds and dissolving them in water and feeding him via a syringe.  He's still not eating or drinking, not looking good.



Just wish I could help more than just care.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 31, 2016)

So what happened to the vigil list last night?  I know I posted it--prefaced it that I was adding Sheila to it.  And it's not there???????


----------



## peach174 (Dec 31, 2016)

Thanks everybody for your well wishes.
I still feel weak and wiped out today, so we are staying home tonight. I've been sleeping off and on all day.
I'll be lucky if I can stay awake till 10:00 tonight to see the ball drop.  

Hubby went to town yesterday and got me some peto -bismol and some chicken noodle soup from our favorite resturant. 
At the resturant people told Hubby that many are getting this 24 hour stomach virus
Nobody can catch it or give it to anybody else.
This virus they say is in the dust and air and it's happening here in AZ. ,New Mexico and Texas.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 31, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > He doesn't seem to have improved overnight, gave him his meds which he strenuously fought, ended up crushing the meds and dissolving them in water and feeding him via a syringe.  He's still not eating or drinking, not looking good.
> ...


Send money........


----------



## peach174 (Dec 31, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> So what happened to the vigil list last night?  I know I posted it--prefaced it that I was adding Sheila to it.  And it's not there???????


 

It's there.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 31, 2016)

One good think is I received a call from the gun store, they have a buyer for the PPS 43c and the CZ 52.  Originally i had the CZ listed at $150 till I did some research and discovered they were going for $300 to $400 depending on condition, I bumped the price up to $350.   The PPS has 6 magazines, two original belt pouches and an original sling, it's selling for $425 plus another $40 for the PPS parts kit I also have.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 31, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> One good think is I received a call from the gun store, they have a buyer for the PPS 43c and the CZ 52.  Originally i had the CZ listed at $150 till I did some research and discovered they were going for $300 to $400 depending on condition, I bumped the price up to $350.   The PPS has 6 magazines, two original belt pouches and an original sling, it's selling for $425 plus another $40 for the PPS parts kit I also have.




Nice !


----------



## Gracie (Dec 31, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> He doesn't seem to have improved overnight, gave him his meds which he strenuously fought, ended up crushing the meds and dissolving them in water and feeding him via a syringe.  He's still not eating or drinking, not looking good.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 31, 2016)

I have been having night sweats for weeks. It is cold outside at night. Very cold. But I wake up wet from all the sweat, then cool off only to start freezing again. 

Sheila, have your thyroid checked. My gyno said that is a major source of night sweats if it is off kelter.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 31, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > It turns out I had missed reconnecting something in the monitor.  Once I got it hooked up correctly, the monitor went back to doing the same thing, no screen and blinking power button.
> ...



Yeah, it's almost certainly a physical problem with the monitor, nothing to do with the connection to the PC.  Even when the PC is not connected, the monitor should show a "No connection found" screen.  I get no display at all.  Hopefully a new power board fixes it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 31, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Wish I could.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 31, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Why not do a Mythbusters with it, blow it up or shoot it.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 31, 2016)

Well, I just got my new 27" monitor hooked up and so far so good.  It sure scrambled all my icons but I think I have everything back in place and hopefully they'll stay put.  Still waiting to see if this one goes dark like the Dell did.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 31, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Because he would have to clean up the mess?


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 31, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


That's what interns are for........


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 31, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Well, I just got my new 27" monitor hooked up and so far so good.  It sure scrambled all my icons but I think I have everything back in place and hopefully they'll stay put.  Still waiting to see if this one goes dark like the Dell did.



I've been happy with mine so far.

I went ahead and bought a new power board for my other monitor.  Fingers crossed it does the job.  At least it wasn't too much money.


----------



## Againsheila (Dec 31, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> So what happened to the vigil list last night?  I know I posted it--prefaced it that I was adding Sheila to it.  And it's not there???????



I saw it.  Thanks but it seems like it was just hot flashes.....I seem to be fine today.


----------



## Againsheila (Dec 31, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I have been having night sweats for weeks. It is cold outside at night. Very cold. But I wake up wet from all the sweat, then cool off only to start freezing again.
> 
> Sheila, have your thyroid checked. My gyno said that is a major source of night sweats if it is off kelter.



I have an appointment with the doctor next week, I guess I can add it to my list of questions.  I think it was just hot flashes, I seem to be fine today.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 31, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> I'm either sick, or I'm having a heck of a lot of hot flashes today.....


Sheila!  How are you and Mr. Sheila?  Did the kitchen finally get finished?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 31, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> He doesn't seem to have improved overnight, gave him his meds which he strenuously fought, ended up crushing the meds and dissolving them in water and feeding him via a syringe.  He's still not eating or drinking, not looking good.


I always feared that the stress of treating an ailing animal was worse than the treatment.  Also, once they quit eating or drinking, things are pretty far advanced.  Good luck, R.  It's so very, very tough to see a furkid go this way.  Many of us can vouch for that, I'm sure.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 31, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > So what happened to the vigil list last night?  I know I posted it--prefaced it that I was adding Sheila to it.  And it's not there???????
> ...



That's good.  Even after menopause hot flashes are a sometimes things we deal with.  I am happy the vigil list did reappear though as this morning I swear it just wasn't there.

Gremlins!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 31, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > He doesn't seem to have improved overnight, gave him his meds which he strenuously fought, ended up crushing the meds and dissolving them in water and feeding him via a syringe.  He's still not eating or drinking, not looking good.
> ...



It's the same with humans.  When they quit eating and drinking you just wait it out because that's almost always the signal they're ready to go.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 31, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I've been through this so often this past year...four wonderful cats and one, little, precious dog.  I'm planning a white picket fence around a special place just for my fur-fam.  When I go, I will wish my ashes spread over their special place.


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 31, 2016)

Little early still everyone.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 31, 2016)

WelfareQueen said:


> Pic of the S & W  .41 mag.  In terms of power about a half notch under a 44 mag and about twice as powerful as a .357 mag.
> 
> Like I said...it's a cannon.    Definitely not a plinker but fun to shoot.


I sold my .44 mag. Hurts to much to shoot it since I got a steel plate in my right forearm. I just now put 6 through the Colt 1873 out on the deck. 3 of us unloaded. 13 rounds from one friends 9 mm, 9 from another friends 1911and 6 from the cowboy gun. 28 rounds in about 6 seconds.


----------



## Againsheila (Dec 31, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > I'm either sick, or I'm having a heck of a lot of hot flashes today.....
> ...



The kitchen is beautiful, the fireplace isn't working yet and we need the final inspections and we'll be done.  When are you going to come see?


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 31, 2016)

Happy New Year to all. Gotta get back to Doc's. I took a break after the game. Alabama won the semi finals 24 -7 over Washington State.
It looks like we will face Clemson. They are beating up on Ohio State 24 zip.


----------



## Againsheila (Dec 31, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I turned 60 last week, when do the hot flashes end?


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 31, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



I missed that, so :


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 31, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



Did it all get done by Christmas?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 31, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



Well maybe never but they should be significantly slowing down by now.  But as they say, 60 is the new 40 so who knows?

But dang Againsheila ,  I had Hossfly and Kat for December birthdays but didn't have yours.  The new USMB software doesn't have any way to track birthdays like the old software did.

Which day was it? and a belated


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 31, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I'm just back in "down" mode again. Ignore whatever I utter until I am back "up" again. Tolja I think I may be bipolar. Up, down, up, down. Or it's just a bad case of some sort of other depression caused by the current situation.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



Work on sideways?


----------



## peach174 (Dec 31, 2016)

HAPPY NEW YEAR !!!!!!!




happy new year images in 3d - Bing images


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 31, 2016)

Happy New Year!  I'm in Pimplebutt for the evening.  It's considered 'amature night' as those who do not drink give it the old college try and get liquored up real quick.  Then it's time to go home and...

So Daisy the Mutt and I are snuggled up to wish all of you a very happy, prosperous, safe and healthy 2017!


----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 31, 2016)

Happy New Year!!!!!


Sherry and I wish of of you the best in the coming year.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Dec 31, 2016)

The Y2K bug was nothing but hype! Happy New Year!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 31, 2016)

Big Sis, Hombre and I just rang in the New Year with the New York crowd and we're all turning in shortly.  It is truly with a full heart that I wish for us all for the happiness that we have to continue, those needing resolution to find it, those grieving to find comfort, those needing healing and wellness to have it, and that 2017 will be one of those years that we remember with love, fond memories, and joy.

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition and wellness for Gracie,
Kat's mom and her sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
Hombre for wellness,
Ringel's Gizmo and Boo,
Big Black Dog for healing,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all others who need to find their way back.


----------



## Againsheila (Jan 1, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Nope, but enough got done that I was able to cook Christmas dinner.


----------



## Againsheila (Jan 1, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Christmas eve, and thank you.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 1, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Happy New Year!  I'm in Pimplebutt for the evening.  It's considered 'amature night' as those who do not drink give it the old college try and get liquored up real quick.  Then it's time to go home and...
> 
> So Daisy the Mutt and I are snuggled up to wish all of you a very happy, prosperous, safe and healthy 2017!



New Year's.....another annoying holiday for those of us who don't drink.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 1, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I've lost nearly an inch and a half due to degenerative disk disease. It's not painful, except for  one lumbar disk that slides out of place from time to time, but I can expect problems in 10 years or so.

My first house had 10 foot ceilings and the cabinets used most of that space, putting the top shelf almost 7 feet off the floor. when the wife wanted me to reach something from the top 2 shelves, she referred you me as "Your Highness".


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 1, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Happy New Year!  I'm in Pimplebutt for the evening.  It's considered 'amature night' as those who do not drink give it the old college try and get liquored up real quick.  Then it's time to go home and...
> ...


Annoying? Nope! I haven't had a drink in 28 years and rather than annoying, I find New Year's Eve... profitable. I poured 96 glasses of champagne for the midnight toast. Our wine/craft beer distributor gave us a great price on $30/bottle bubbly. Killed 11 of the dozen I had iced.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 1, 2017)

I met someone today. Ex marine, in his middle fifties, has no pets but misses them, has a room available sometime in Feb. Also is an antique dealer, has a mall space he makes extra money on, needs help in fixing up his mom's home since he wants to sell it in 2 years...no deposit but wants verifiable references and us to stay at least 6 months to a year but if senior housing call prior..it's OK for us to leave sooner if we wish.

Funny and weird thing is...he asked his mom (she passed on Dec 7th) to send him someone that will help him, will pay on time, is nice and friendly...and then he found my ad. I told him to tell mom "thanks" for leading him to us...cause he said he never looks on CL in the room wanted section. Never thought about it, he said. He has been taking care of her for a few years and at 90, her body finally gave up. Then he prayed to her a couple of nights ago and like a whisper idea that just popped into his head out of nowhere...he went to CL. And there we were (his words).

I think this MAY be the place. Keep yer fingers crossed! We want to move in sometime.e in Feb...and he wanted someone sometime in Feb. Perfect timing and so much in common!

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 1, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Happy New Year!  I'm in Pimplebutt for the evening.  It's considered 'amature night' as those who do not drink give it the old college try and get liquored up real quick.  Then it's time to go home and...
> 
> So Daisy the Mutt and I are snuggled up to wish all of you a very happy, prosperous, safe and healthy 2017!


I was everyone's designated driver tonight. I took my last drunk home at 1:30 and headed home after that. Been having stomach cramps all day and frankly, I'm tired.I feel pretty good other than the cramps so I have no idea what's wrong with my innards.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 1, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Happy New Year!  I'm in Pimplebutt for the evening.  It's considered 'amature night' as those who do not drink give it the old college try and get liquored up real quick.  Then it's time to go home and...
> ...




I just got over a 24 hr. stomach virus, maybe thats whats going on with you too.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 1, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Happy New Year!  I'm in Pimplebutt for the evening.  It's considered 'amature night' as those who do not drink give it the old college try and get liquored up real quick.  Then it's time to go home and...
> ...




Hubby does the same, as designated driver at our VFW at our parties because he doesn't drink either.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 1, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I met someone today. Ex marine, in his middle fifties, has no pets but misses them, has a room available sometime in Feb. Also is an antique dealer, has a mall space he makes extra money on, needs help in fixing up his mom's home since he wants to sell it in 2 years...no deposit but wants verifiable references and us to stay at least 6 months to a year but if senior housing call prior..it's OK for us to leave sooner if we wish.
> 
> Funny and weird thing is...he asked his mom (she passed on Dec 7th) to send him someone that will help him, will pay on time, is nice and friendly...and then he found my ad. I told him to tell mom "thanks" for leading him to us...cause he said he never looks on CL in the room wanted section. Never thought about it, he said. He has been taking care of her for a few years and at 90, her body finally gave up. Then he prayed to her a couple of nights ago and like a whisper idea that just popped into his head out of nowhere...he went to CL. And there we were (his words).
> 
> ...



He went to Craig's list? I don't think your name or Mr. Gracie is Craig.  Better clear that up right away.  We want him to know you're honest.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 1, 2017)

When the business I work for was sold midsummer, I was given a pay plan that is to be reviewed this month.  I am concerned that they will change it in a way that means I need to leave.  With that in mind part of today will be writing an analysis of how my prior plan and the current plan have worked out.  The new owners have fallen far short of promises made when they made my pay plan.  Hopefully we can reassign some tasks back to me, so meaningful grow can occur.  Should be interesting finding the right words to tell them, hey you really do not know what you are doing, let me save your butt.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 1, 2017)

Happy New Year!  Off to church to hear what Father Naill has to say about 2017.  So far it's been nothing short of grand.  Hope everybody has a terrific year.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 1, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Happy New Year!  Off to church to hear what Father Naill has to say about 2017.  So far it's been nothing short of grand.  Hope everybody has a terrific year.




Happy New Year to you too BBD &Mrs. BBD !


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 1, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Happy New Year!  I'm in Pimplebutt for the evening.  It's considered 'amature night' as those who do not drink give it the old college try and get liquored up real quick.  Then it's time to go home and...
> ...



We don't drink either but it isn't annoying.  It's just another holiday to enjoy good food with friends and family.  Our luncheon guests arrive at noon.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 1, 2017)

Good morning all.  We got some more nice rain yesterday and could again today, but it won't spoil our New Year's Day.  Have a big pot of stew underway for local family and friends for lunch today--maybe watch a football game (ugh) and just kick back and enjoy.  At least it's above freezing so no ice or snow--more snow on the mountain though and that is a good thing.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 1, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > I'm either sick, or I'm having a heck of a lot of hot flashes today.....
> ...



I declined to get the flu jab this year on the basis that I don't come into contact with many people, so the risk is low. But my sister came down to buy me lunch, and she has just had the flu and is still recovering. So I might have been exposed to it after all, and I have to wait a couple of days to find out if I have caught it.

There is nothing much on TV so I have started watching the sixth season of ' game of thrones'


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 1, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



Chances are she was no longer contagious if she felt like buying you lunch so you are probably okay.  Now if the folks at the restaurant, in the kitchen, etc. were just coming down with it. . .

I don't know.  I didn't get a flu shot for decades and never got the flu.  But now my new doctor gives me the choice between a colonoscopy or a flu shot so. . . .

As she puts it, she picks her battles.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 1, 2017)

Clouds,rain and heavy wind here right now.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 1, 2017)

Unfortunately Boo's not responding well, not eating, not drinking hiding and still has a fever.  He lays in a place for a while trying to get comfortable then moving to another place to try and hide/get comfortable. 
Both the wife and I think it obvious that he's not going to make it so tomorrow instead of labs we're going to euthanize him to end his suffering.  Not looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 1, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Unfortunately Boo's not responding well, not eating, not drinking hiding and still has a fever.  He lays in a place for a while trying to get comfortable then moving to another place to try and hide/get comfortable.
> Both the wife and I think it obvious that he's not going to make it so tomorrow instead of labs we're going to euthanize him to end his suffering.  Not looking forward to tomorrow.



Sorry to hear that, I know how it hurts. It took me months to get over my birdy dying, but now its been five years she is just a fond memory.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 1, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Unfortunately Boo's not responding well, not eating, not drinking hiding and still has a fever.  He lays in a place for a while trying to get comfortable then moving to another place to try and hide/get comfortable.
> Both the wife and I think it obvious that he's not going to make it so tomorrow instead of labs we're going to euthanize him to end his suffering.  Not looking forward to tomorrow.




So sorry Ringel
I know that hard ride to the vet myself.
Like many of us here has had to do.
Think of all the good times and the better life ahead in beautuful cat heaven.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 1, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately Boo's not responding well, not eating, not drinking hiding and still has a fever.  He lays in a place for a while trying to get comfortable then moving to another place to try and hide/get comfortable.
> ...


We've already lost three since we've been together, Mugsy when she was twelve from thyroid cancer, Baby at nineteen from congestive heart failure and Little Boy when he was 20 from simple old age.  Mugsy and Little Boy passed at home naturally, Baby was so bad she was developing "bed" sores on her legs because she could no longer move, her we euthanized.  
I was working nights when we had Baby, she would sleep on me when I was asleep, the wife said when I rolled over she would stand up, walk me like she was on a log roll then settle back down and go back to sleep.  Mugsy was the wife's cat and Little Boy was all mine.  He's the one when as a kitten (first Christmas) he drug the 3 foot high table Christmas tree from the living room to the bathtub playing with the tinsel and balls, a couple of days later I ended up pulling a length of tinsel out of his butt........  He danced while I was doing that......


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 1, 2017)

Thunderstorm just blew through, still have some serious winds though, according to the weather this morning it was only supposed to be mostly cloudy with occasional showers........


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 1, 2017)

Happy 2017 New Year everyone!   

I chose this Blingee because it seems to have a little of everything.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 1, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Unfortunately Boo's not responding well, not eating, not drinking hiding and still has a fever.  He lays in a place for a while trying to get comfortable then moving to another place to try and hide/get comfortable.
> Both the wife and I think it obvious that he's not going to make it so tomorrow instead of labs we're going to euthanize him to end his suffering.  Not looking forward to tomorrow.



So sorry RIngel.  That's one of the most  heart breaking decisions and toughest duty any of us ever have to do.  But you know and we all know that it is a true act of love.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 1, 2017)

Our storms seems to have blown through now--Mt. Taylor roughly 70-80 miles out there west of the house stands there sharp and clear and free of all clouds.  I just hope the walks and streets dry before the temps fall below freezing so we won't wake up to ice in the morning.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 1, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Our storms seems to have blown through now--Mt. Taylor roughly 70-80 miles out there west of the house stands there sharp and clear and free of all clouds.  I just hope the walks and streets dry before the temps fall below freezing so we won't wake up to ice in the morning.




We had gusts up to 80 last week right before Christmas.
It blew one of our neighbors car off the road and into a small dich coming out to our house and at around that same time it blew a woodpecker into our back bedroom window.
It broke it's neck instantly.
The poor thing hit so hard it left feather impressions on the glass.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 1, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Unfortunately Boo's not responding well, not eating, not drinking hiding and still has a fever.  He lays in a place for a while trying to get comfortable then moving to another place to try and hide/get comfortable.
> Both the wife and I think it obvious that he's not going to make it so tomorrow instead of labs we're going to euthanize him to end his suffering.  Not looking forward to tomorrow.



Aww.  Poor kitty.


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## saveliberty (Jan 1, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Unfortunately Boo's not responding well, not eating, not drinking hiding and still has a fever.  He lays in a place for a while trying to get comfortable then moving to another place to try and hide/get comfortable.
> Both the wife and I think it obvious that he's not going to make it so tomorrow instead of labs we're going to euthanize him to end his suffering.  Not looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 1, 2017)

So sorry about Boo. I know how you feel[emoji17]

I have been sick all day. Horrible stomach ache all night, miserable today. Must be that big going around. It sucks worse when living in an ant infested RV and have to breathe in the smells from the black water tank that is being used so often due to the illness. I so much want out of here. 
MrG sold his truck last night because he wants a van, but he is so persnickety, he will take forever to buy one. I had to lay down the law to him that he is NOT going to use my van to put his nasty tools in. I bought that van for ME and I am not sharing it so he better get on the ball.


Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 1, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> When the business I work for was sold midsummer, I was given a pay plan that is to be reviewed this month.  I am concerned that they will change it in a way that means I need to leave.  With that in mind part of today will be writing an analysis of how my prior plan and the current plan have worked out.  The new owners have fallen far short of promises made when they made my pay plan.  Hopefully we can reassign some tasks back to me, so meaningful grow can occur.  Should be interesting finding the right words to tell them, hey you really do not know what you are doing, let me save your butt.


I suggest you limit the number of 4 letter words.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 2, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition and wellness for Gracie,
Kat's mom and her sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
Hombre for wellness,
Ringel's Gizmo and Boo,
Big Black Dog for healing,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all others who need to find their way back.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 2, 2017)

Well, yesterday was a somewhat bittersweet kind of day.  Some good things happened and some not so good things happened.  My beloved Washington Redskins lost their football game so their season is over.  Instead of going to the playoffs, they will be going on vacation.  Wonder which they would have enjoyed the most?  On a good note, my second favorite team, the Packers won their football game and also the division.  So, the day wasn't a total bummer after all.  When the Packers won their game I smiled all over!  Don't know how far they will make it through the playoffs but at least they still have an iron in the fire.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 2, 2017)

Can't show it to you cuz its off the road, as are the neighbors...but this is the road to the room we will be renting...unless something else happens to stop us. So far..it's a go. I am sending a 50 buck deposit to hold it until feb 8th...which is the day we are shooting for to move there. Gives him time to get it cleaned up and ready and us time to get stuff done here.

GREENERY!! And it has a seasonal creek right next to it. He also is a composer, so does some musical recordings from time to time....and the music he makes is...drum roll....new age. Stuff he likes listening to when he meditates.

If its too good to be true...red flags wave. But this sounds good..and true. I hope it is.


----------



## Kat (Jan 2, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Can't show it to you cuz its off the road, as are the neighbors...but this is the road to the room we will be renting...unless something else happens to stop us. So far..it's a go. I am sending a 50 buck deposit to hold it until feb 8th...which is the day we are shooting for to move there. Gives him time to get it cleaned up and ready and us time to get stuff done here.
> 
> GREENERY!! And it has a seasonal creek right next to it. He also is a composer, so does some musical recordings from time to time....and the music he makes is...drum roll....new age. Stuff he likes listening to when he meditates.
> 
> If its too good to be true...red flags wave. But this sounds good..and true. I hope it is.




I hope it is too! So much!


----------



## Kat (Jan 2, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> ...




Love the pic.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 2, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > When the business I work for was sold midsummer, I was given a pay plan that is to be reviewed this month.  I am concerned that they will change it in a way that means I need to leave.  With that in mind part of today will be writing an analysis of how my prior plan and the current plan have worked out.  The new owners have fallen far short of promises made when they made my pay plan.  Hopefully we can reassign some tasks back to me, so meaningful grow can occur.  Should be interesting finding the right words to tell them, hey you really do not know what you are doing, let me save your butt.
> ...



That's what pictures are for Ernie.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 2, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Can't show it to you cuz its off the road, as are the neighbors...but this is the road to the room we will be renting...unless something else happens to stop us. So far..it's a go. I am sending a 50 buck deposit to hold it until feb 8th...which is the day we are shooting for to move there. Gives him time to get it cleaned up and ready and us time to get stuff done here.
> 
> GREENERY!! And it has a seasonal creek right next to it. He also is a composer, so does some musical recordings from time to time....and the music he makes is...drum roll....new age. Stuff he likes listening to when he meditates.
> 
> If its too good to be true...red flags wave. But this sounds good..and true. I hope it is.



Back in the woods huh?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 2, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Well, yesterday was a somewhat bittersweet kind of day.  Some good things happened and some not so good things happened.  My beloved Washington Redskins lost their football game so their season is over.  Instead of going to the playoffs, they will be going on vacation.  Wonder which they would have enjoyed the most?  On a good note, my second favorite team, the Packers won their football game and also the division.  So, the day wasn't a total bummer after all.  When the Packers won their game I smiled all over!  Don't know how far they will make it through the playoffs but at least they still have an iron in the fire.


What is this with football on Sunday? Football is played on Saturday in Tuscaloosa.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 2, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


True. Avoid this one:


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 2, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Can't show it to you cuz its off the road, as are the neighbors...but this is the road to the room we will be renting...unless something else happens to stop us. So far..it's a go. I am sending a 50 buck deposit to hold it until feb 8th...which is the day we are shooting for to move there. Gives him time to get it cleaned up and ready and us time to get stuff done here.
> 
> GREENERY!! And it has a seasonal creek right next to it. He also is a composer, so does some musical recordings from time to time....and the music he makes is...drum roll....new age. Stuff he likes listening to when he meditates.
> 
> If its too good to be true...red flags wave. But this sounds good..and true. I hope it is.



Did I miss a post re where this is?  Close to where you want to be?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 2, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Well, yesterday was a somewhat bittersweet kind of day.  Some good things happened and some not so good things happened.  My beloved Washington Redskins lost their football game so their season is over.  Instead of going to the playoffs, they will be going on vacation.  Wonder which they would have enjoyed the most?  On a good note, my second favorite team, the Packers won their football game and also the division.  So, the day wasn't a total bummer after all.  When the Packers won their game I smiled all over!  Don't know how far they will make it through the playoffs but at least they still have an iron in the fire.



Our Cowboys lost too, but had already won their division so played almost all second string to save the first string players for the playoffs.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 2, 2017)

Possibly some good news.  Woke up this morning and Boo was sleeping on the bed with us, got up and wanted to be fed.  He only ate a couple of bites then went outside and slept for a couple of hours on the chair before coming back in and eating some dry food.  His eyes look clear again and he doesn't mind being petted.  The way he looked when I went to bed it's very surprising as I fully expected to find him dead this morning.  
We've decided to continue he medications, take a wait and see position and if he relapses then make a decision.  I've been praying daily the he either is healed or taken quickly with no suffering.........


----------



## peach174 (Jan 2, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Possibly some good news.  Woke up this morning and Boo was sleeping on the bed with us, got up and wanted to be fed.  He only ate a couple of bites then went outside and slept for a couple of hours on the chair before coming back in and eating some dry food.  His eyes look clear again and he doesn't mind being petted.  The way he looked when I went to bed it's very surprising as I fully expected to find him dead this morning.
> We've decided to continue he medications, take a wait and see position and if he relapses then make a decision.  I've been praying daily the he either is healed or taken quickly with no suffering.........




Our prayers are being added with yours Ringel.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 2, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Possibly some good news.  Woke up this morning and Boo was sleeping on the bed with us, got up and wanted to be fed.  He only ate a couple of bites then went outside and slept for a couple of hours on the chair before coming back in and eating some dry food.  His eyes look clear again and he doesn't mind being petted.  The way he looked when I went to bed it's very surprising as I fully expected to find him dead this morning.
> We've decided to continue he medications, take a wait and see position and if he relapses then make a decision.  I've been praying daily the he either is healed or taken quickly with no suffering.........



They thought he was a goner, but the cat came back.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 2, 2017)

I have all the Christmas decorations taken down and put away for another year.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 2, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Possibly some good news.  Woke up this morning and Boo was sleeping on the bed with us, got up and wanted to be fed.  He only ate a couple of bites then went outside and slept for a couple of hours on the chair before coming back in and eating some dry food.  His eyes look clear again and he doesn't mind being petted.  The way he looked when I went to bed it's very surprising as I fully expected to find him dead this morning.
> ...


That's yet to be seen, he's still far from being healed.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 2, 2017)

Love reading Boo is trying to make a comeback. Maybe the meds just took their sweet ass time? Heres hoping he gets even better!

Meanwhile....still sick. I can't figure it out. Loose bowels even when I eat NOTHING. Yesterday, I had 1 piece of toast, plain, 1 cup of coffee and over the next hours of the day yesterday and last night, nothing but decaf tea. And this morning? Diarrhea again. I don't get it. Oh, and my hair is falling out. Its long enough now for a comb over because it is no place but near my forehead. My bangs are barely enough to cover what is receding. Hair grows back, but it is brittle and very thin and like baby hair...then falls back out again. 
I feel nauseous often and my brain won't shut up. I hope I can pull myself together for the move in Feb to the new room we scored.

Foxfyre, it is in northern calif. Not close to where I am, which means I will lose my Cen Cal again..which pays for my meds. I will have to get on another program, so will be in limbo yet again for medical care once we change addresses again but at least I will be on Medi-Cal. If I can stay alive long enough until this coming October, I can get on Medicare when I hit 65.

I think my misery of living the way I am is now affecting my health. That tends to happen with homeless people, or so I hear. Its hard to look, feel, act normal when just going to the bathroom is next to impossible for privacy, finding food for a delicate system, washing oneself to keep clean.

This is what I am dealing with and have been dealing with for 3 months...4 if you count the MAJOR mistake of moving to Los Angeles to be with my ....cough...."friend" that said she would make sure we were comfortable. Yeah, like when she bailed on me 2 days after my mastectomy? Kinda like that? MrG warned me it was a mistake..but I am a trusting soul, and I should have listened to him.

Anyway, that is neither here nor there. I am in deep doo doo and have been for some time....and now physically, mentally and spiritually and its taking its toll on me faster than I can keep it at bay. I can feel that room and want it badly...but I am paranoid SOMETHING will happen to stop us from getting it, because that is how things have been going.  Not sure how much more I can take of the disappointments. Just keep yer fingers crossed that 2017 turns out better and I'm alive to see it.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 2, 2017)

Againsheila said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...


I'm planning on going to Japan this coming summer, maybe I'll try to schedule a layover in Seattle.  Will that be close enough?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 2, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Love reading Boo is trying to make a comeback. Maybe the meds just took their sweet ass time? Heres hoping he gets even better!
> 
> Meanwhile....still sick. I can't figure it out. Loose bowels even when I eat NOTHING. Yesterday, I had 1 piece of toast, plain, 1 cup of coffee and over the next hours of the day yesterday and last night, nothing but decaf tea. And this morning? Diarrhea again. I don't get it. Oh, and my hair is falling out. Its long enough now for a comb over because it is no place but near my forehead. My bangs are barely enough to cover what is receding. Hair grows back, but it is brittle and very thin and like baby hair...then falls back out again.
> I feel nauseous often and my brain won't shut up. I hope I can pull myself together for the move in Feb to the new room we scored.
> ...


Damned, Gracie!  That sucks...SUCKS!  I'd venture to say that the incredible stress you live with now plays a HUGE part in your physical, as well as psychological and spiritual, decline.  Hang in there, old girl, there's got to be something, somewhere. 
Luvs ya, Gracie.
Lee


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 2, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Happy New Year!  I'm in Pimplebutt for the evening.  It's considered 'amature night' as those who do not drink give it the old college try and get liquored up real quick.  Then it's time to go home and...
> ...


Don't view it as annoying, view it as cheap entertainment because you will always know what the others did and can use some of that info in the future.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 2, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I met someone today. Ex marine, in his middle fifties, has no pets but misses them, has a room available sometime in Feb. Also is an antique dealer, has a mall space he makes extra money on, needs help in fixing up his mom's home since he wants to sell it in 2 years...no deposit but wants verifiable references and us to stay at least 6 months to a year but if senior housing call prior..it's OK for us to leave sooner if we wish.
> 
> Funny and weird thing is...he asked his mom (she passed on Dec 7th) to send him someone that will help him, will pay on time, is nice and friendly...and then he found my ad. I told him to tell mom "thanks" for leading him to us...cause he said he never looks on CL in the room wanted section. Never thought about it, he said. He has been taking care of her for a few years and at 90, her body finally gave up. Then he prayed to her a couple of nights ago and like a whisper idea that just popped into his head out of nowhere...he went to CL. And there we were (his words).
> 
> ...


I'm rooting for you with everything I've got, Gracie!  Heck, I'm crying...how sissy is that?  Good, GREAT luck.  Maybe the new year will bring a change of fortune for you, Mr. Gracie, and Moki.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 2, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...


I finished binge watching the 6th of "Game of Thrones" a couple of weeks ago.  You'll notice a lot of tying off loose ends and building towards a climax, I think.  I also finished "Poldark", a BBC drama aired on PBS over here.  I like "costume" dramas.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 2, 2017)

Gracie said:


> So sorry about Boo. I know how you feel[emoji17]
> 
> I have been sick all day. Horrible stomach ache all night, miserable today. Must be that big going around. It sucks worse when living in an ant infested RV and have to breathe in the smells from the black water tank that is being used so often due to the illness. I so much want out of here.
> MrG sold his truck last night because he wants a van, but he is so persnickety, he will take forever to buy one. I had to lay down the law to him that he is NOT going to use my van to put his nasty tools in. I bought that van for ME and I am not sharing it so he better get on the ball.
> ...


How did an RV get ant-infested?
Hopefully, Mr. G will find a suitable place to put his tools before you have to move out of the RV.
How's the deal with the former Marine going?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 2, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Can't show it to you cuz its off the road, as are the neighbors...but this is the road to the room we will be renting...unless something else happens to stop us. So far..it's a go. I am sending a 50 buck deposit to hold it until feb 8th...which is the day we are shooting for to move there. Gives him time to get it cleaned up and ready and us time to get stuff done here.
> 
> GREENERY!! And it has a seasonal creek right next to it. He also is a composer, so does some musical recordings from time to time....and the music he makes is...drum roll....new age. Stuff he likes listening to when he meditates.
> 
> If its too good to be true...red flags wave. But this sounds good..and true. I hope it is.


Paws crossed here, Gracie.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 2, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Possibly some good news.  Woke up this morning and Boo was sleeping on the bed with us, got up and wanted to be fed.  He only ate a couple of bites then went outside and slept for a couple of hours on the chair before coming back in and eating some dry food.  His eyes look clear again and he doesn't mind being petted.  The way he looked when I went to bed it's very surprising as I fully expected to find him dead this morning.
> ...


but the cat came back muppets - Bing video


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 2, 2017)

The biggest problem with catching up is looking like a forum hog.
The flue's going around up here, too.  I haven't had a flu shot since I retired from the Army, though.  I always got sick from the shot and now that I have a choice, I haven't gotten the flu since (touch wood!)
I'm up in Willow for a couple of days, the partner is caring for the goats for the time I'm up here.  My Pyr ran away New Year's Eve, probably because of the fireworks, which are illegal.  Guess that never stopped anyone.  Lots of missing dogs on CL the last couple of days, though.  I tracked her as far as I could and am hoping that someone has found her and will call the vet's office when they open again.  I'd like to be the fool who tried to bring that dog inside, though.  125 lbs and she hates being indoors.
The partner has been "improving" our little power grid here so I am relying on lanterns for light.  That isn't the inconvenience many would think.
Belated Happy New Year to all of my CS fellow-travelers.  Hopefully, 2017 will be good to all of us!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 2, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Can't show it to you cuz its off the road, as are the neighbors...but this is the road to the room we will be renting...unless something else happens to stop us. So far..it's a go. I am sending a 50 buck deposit to hold it until feb 8th...which is the day we are shooting for to move there. Gives him time to get it cleaned up and ready and us time to get stuff done here.
> 
> GREENERY!! And it has a seasonal creek right next to it. He also is a composer, so does some musical recordings from time to time....and the music he makes is...drum roll....new age. Stuff he likes listening to when he meditates.
> 
> If its too good to be true...red flags wave. But this sounds good..and true. I hope it is.



Looks like a really nice area.    I sent you an email, BTW.  Don't know if you received it or not.  I wanted to send you a nice puppy picture, but it tells me that I can't send you imbedded pictures.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 2, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Well, yesterday was a somewhat bittersweet kind of day.  Some good things happened and some not so good things happened.  My beloved Washington Redskins lost their football game so their season is over.  Instead of going to the playoffs, they will be going on vacation.  Wonder which they would have enjoyed the most?  On a good note, my second favorite team, the Packers won their football game and also the division.  So, the day wasn't a total bummer after all.  When the Packers won their game I smiled all over!  Don't know how far they will make it through the playoffs but at least they still have an iron in the fire.
> ...



I don't know about that, but I do know that the Pats have the best win/loss record in the league.  Playoffs, here we come!


----------



## peach174 (Jan 2, 2017)

What I had wasn't the flu but a stomach virus, that people around here are getting.
It isn't contagious, its something  in the air, mixed with our dust, thats causing our illness going around here.
All I know is I couldn't even keep a glass of water down let alone anything else Friday.
Dry heaves all day long really take it out of you.  

When I woke up Saturday morning, I felt like I had been through the wringer and came out on the other side feeling like a flat one dementional object, hung out on the closline and left flapping in the wind.
I'm still a little weak from it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 2, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Love reading Boo is trying to make a comeback. Maybe the meds just took their sweet ass time? Heres hoping he gets even better!
> 
> Meanwhile....still sick. I can't figure it out. Loose bowels even when I eat NOTHING. Yesterday, I had 1 piece of toast, plain, 1 cup of coffee and over the next hours of the day yesterday and last night, nothing but decaf tea. And this morning? Diarrhea again. I don't get it. Oh, and my hair is falling out. Its long enough now for a comb over because it is no place but near my forehead. My bangs are barely enough to cover what is receding. Hair grows back, but it is brittle and very thin and like baby hair...then falls back out again.
> I feel nauseous often and my brain won't shut up. I hope I can pull myself together for the move in Feb to the new room we scored.
> ...



Wish I was in a position to do more than just care, Gracie.  But I do think you should make a visit to your doctor.  Your symptoms have been going on too long.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 2, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Maybe the Pats and the Cowboys in the Super Bowl?  Of course  I have other friends with favorite teams that aren't eliminated yet too, so it's anybody's guess how it will all shake out.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 2, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> The biggest problem with catching up is looking like a forum hog.
> The flue's going around up here, too.  I haven't had a flu shot since I retired from the Army, though.  I always got sick from the shot and now that I have a choice, I haven't gotten the flu since (touch wood!)
> I'm up in Willow for a couple of days, the partner is caring for the goats for the time I'm up here.  My Pyr ran away New Year's Eve, probably because of the fireworks, which are illegal.  Guess that never stopped anyone.  Lots of missing dogs on CL the last couple of days, though.  I tracked her as far as I could and am hoping that someone has found her and will call the vet's office when they open again.  I'd like to be the fool who tried to bring that dog inside, though.  125 lbs and she hates being indoors.
> The partner has been "improving" our little power grid here so I am relying on lanterns for light.  That isn't the inconvenience many would think.
> Belated Happy New Year to all of my CS fellow-travelers.  Hopefully, 2017 will be good to all of us!



It's starting out for most of us like 2016--some good, some bad, some hope, some worry, some just toughing it out.  My great niece's car was stolen out of her garage yesterday afternoon.  And of course she had left the keys in it along with her purse with all her personal information, credit cards etc. and a bunch of other stuff because it was safe in her own garage, yes?  Some of us really do have to learn the hard way.  I feel badly for her but it could have been worse.

I do hope you find your dog though.  That has to be a major worry for you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 3, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition and wellness for Gracie,
Kat's mom and her sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
Hombre for wellness,
Ringel's Gizmo and Boo,
Big Black Dog for healing,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all others who need to find their way back.

The moon with venus tonight:


----------



## Gracie (Jan 3, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Love reading Boo is trying to make a comeback. Maybe the meds just took their sweet ass time? Heres hoping he gets even better!
> ...


I see him on the 4th.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 3, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I met someone today. Ex marine, in his middle fifties, has no pets but misses them, has a room available sometime in Feb. Also is an antique dealer, has a mall space he makes extra money on, needs help in fixing up his mom's home since he wants to sell it in 2 years...no deposit but wants verifiable references and us to stay at least 6 months to a year but if senior housing call prior..it's OK for us to leave sooner if we wish.
> ...


Aww..thank you GW. But..Moki passed away about 3 months ago. Its just me, MrG and Karma now.
And yes...we did get the room. Google Paradise Calif....that is where we will be heading for awhile. I'm trying to not get too excited cuz I always get disappointed but its looking really good right now. And I won't be losing my CenCal cuz I ain't telling 'em I moved out of this county cuz I  haven't. I am "visiting" friends for a couple of months...and may travel even more. My "home" is still San Luis Obispo county. Still will have the PO box, still have my docs here, still have my bank here, will drive here for checkups and such. Its a 6 hour drive but I can do it, stay in a motel 6 overnight, see the doc every 3 months, head back to Paradise. Or babysit some goats in Alaska. Who knows?


----------



## Gracie (Jan 3, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > So sorry about Boo. I know how you feel[emoji17]
> ...


Actually, he is a musician as well. Makes his own meditation songs, produced 4 CD's, practices health and wellness and his spirituality is like mine...a unique path of many. He has his own music studio in the house and said I may hear him working late at night..and I listened to some of his work and it sounds like Enya..without her voice. Quite beautiful. AND, he is a night owl. I think this is going to work out very well. At least..I hope it does.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 3, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Can't show it to you cuz its off the road, as are the neighbors...but this is the road to the room we will be renting...unless something else happens to stop us. So far..it's a go. I am sending a 50 buck deposit to hold it until feb 8th...which is the day we are shooting for to move there. Gives him time to get it cleaned up and ready and us time to get stuff done here.
> ...


I didn't get it. 
And I don't have things blocked so I don't know what that is about. I will send you another email I use from time to time and see if that works.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 3, 2017)

Well, Happy New Year .. I'm around but I'm just not posting much...


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 3, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Aww..thank you GW. But..Moki passed away about 3 months ago. Its just me, MrG and Karma now.
> And yes...we did get the room. Google Paradise Calif....that is where we will be heading for awhile. I'm trying to not get too excited cuz I always get disappointed but its looking really good right now. And I won't be losing my CenCal cuz I ain't telling 'em I moved out of this county cuz I  haven't. I am "visiting" friends for a couple of months...and may travel even more. My "home" is still San Luis Obispo county. Still will have the PO box, still have my docs here, still have my bank here, will drive here for checkups and such. Its a 6 hour drive but I can do it, stay in a motel 6 overnight, see the doc every 3 months, head back to Paradise. Or babysit some goats in Alaska. Who knows?



Hey GW, I get confused on Gracie's dog's names too.







Come visit us goats Gracie!


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 3, 2017)

Found something interesting in the paper shop today. National geographic have produced a set of books called 'Our mathematical world' I do not know if you can get it in America but I recommend it. It comes out every week and makes maths accessible and interesting. Its especially appealing to me as the first book deals with golden ratio. There are future editions on 'spies and hacking' and ' perspective' and ' graphics'

I recommend it to anyone interested in the arts, or anyone with children.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 3, 2017)

Gracie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I'm just here for a few, but I will try that new email and try to send you one again later on.  Anyways, I do hope you had a Merry Christmas and that you have a very happy new year with more opportunities and a comfortable place for you and your family to live.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 3, 2017)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Well, Happy New Year .. I'm around but I'm just not posting much...



Always happy when you do Lumpy.  

Good morning all.  Looks to be an uneventful day except Hombre is feeling back to normal and plans to do his shift at the gift shop today.  Still have our house guest for a couple more days and nothing unusual planned for the week.  Hoping Boo is still on the mend, that Gracie's plans continue as hoped, and everybody will have a good day.  Enjoying coffee until Hombre is out of the shower, house guest is up, and we'll have breakfast.


----------



## mdk (Jan 3, 2017)

Happy Belated New Year! I hope everyone has a peaceful and prosperous year.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 3, 2017)

Sorry that I've been so mercurial of late.  I take vacation during the holidays and I've been luxuriating at Pimplebutt, visiting friends and generally goofing off.  But today begins another year of work and so far, I've been catching up on phone messages, loading the work iPad with pending inspections and hearing all the post holiday gossip here at the office.

I got my own robotic overlord for Christmas.  My brother bought me an Amazon echo dot.  This means I've been busy switching out switches, changing the thermostat, downloading apps and orienting 'Alexa' to life at Pimplebutt.

It came in handy last night.  Daisy the Mutt got up in the middle of the night.  When she came back to the bedroom, she was frustrated as she could not see the bench at the foot of the bed.  That bench (an easy jump for Daisy) provides the first step.  Once on the bench, she can jump upp back on the bed where she takes up enough space to force me into the posture of a parenthesis as I sleep.

The dark made it impossible for her to measure her initial leap.  She sat at the foot of the bed and grumbled in fluent Poodle.  "Oww!"  "Grr!"  "Oww"!

"Alexa!  Turn on the table lamp!" I commanded. 

On came the light.  Daisy stopped her protests and confidently jumped back up on the bed to take her place in the exact center of the queen sized mattress.  I stoked her ears and she laid down with a sense of contentment.

"Alexa!  Turn off the table lamp!"

And we drifted back to sleep only to be awakened by Alexa two hours later.

Here it is.  The George Jetson lifestyle promised back in the sixties.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 3, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


 The Tide is on a 26 game win streak. No Pro team has ever come close to that.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 3, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Sorry that I've been so mercurial of late.  I take vacation during the holidays and I've been luxuriating at Pimplebutt, visiting friends and generally goofing off.  But today begins another year of work and so far, I've been catching up on phone messages, loading the work iPad with pending inspections and hearing all the post holiday gossip here at the office.
> 
> I got my own robotic overlord for Christmas.  My brother bought me an Amazon echo dot.  This means I've been busy switching out switches, changing the thermostat, downloading apps and orienting 'Alexa' to life at Pimplebutt.
> 
> ...


Now if it came with a companion piece that archived your commands and could play them in your voice at selected times when you aren't there......I might be tempted.....Or does it have that alrdy


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 3, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



You're just here for a few?  You aren't leaving us are you?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 3, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



They have been awesome.  That's why in my pro-pickems group, I haven't bet against them no matter how wide the spread.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 3, 2017)

Manonthestreet said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry that I've been so mercurial of late.  I take vacation during the holidays and I've been luxuriating at Pimplebutt, visiting friends and generally goofing off.  But today begins another year of work and so far, I've been catching up on phone messages, loading the work iPad with pending inspections and hearing all the post holiday gossip here at the office.
> ...


As far as I know, a real human must first prompt the machine ne.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 3, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



But you see these commercials where somebody looks at their smart phone to see if the kids left the windows open or the doors unlocked, light off, stove off, etc.  There is a part of me that says if you can see and correct all that from a remote location, then you have given more access to your place from unscrupulous hackers or whatever.  But being an untechy sort of person, I am probably more cynical and suspicious of high tech stuff than most.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 3, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...


I can control lights in the bedroom and the Great Hall.  I can adjust the temperature and humidity in the whole house.   But I want to use a key at least, the garage door opener at most to get into the house.

I gave my brother a robot lock for one of his doors.  It too works with Alexa.  I wonder if I could simply shout at a rear window, "Alexa!  Open the door!"

If poetry has value, the command should be "Open! Sesame!"


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 3, 2017)

mdk said:


> Happy Belated New Year! I hope everyone has a peaceful and prosperous year.



  Happy New Year to you too!  We LOVE when you come to the Coffee Shop, you know!


----------



## mdk (Jan 3, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Belated New Year! I hope everyone has a peaceful and prosperous year.
> ...


----------



## Againsheila (Jan 3, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Oh yeah, I'm 20 minutes from the Airport, excluding changes and construction on the entrance.  I have a spare room you can stay in too.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 3, 2017)

My PC won't let me on our wifi network.
I know it works because hubby is online and my kindel is working.
Gonna have ta take it into de shop. 
I hate going to Sierra Vista.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 3, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Which just goes to show the total lack of parity in college ball.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 3, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> The Tide is on a 26 game win streak. No Pro team has ever come close to that.



They should ask for more money...


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 3, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> I can control lights in the bedroom and the Great Hall.  I can adjust the temperature and humidity in the whole house.   But I want to use a key at least, the garage door opener at most to get into the house.
> 
> I gave my brother a robot lock for one of his doors.  It too works with Alexa.  I wonder if I could simply shout at a rear window, "Alexa!  Open the door!"
> 
> If poetry has value, the command should be "Open! Sesame!"



Does Alexa come with condoms?  I'll probably be telling ours to .... itself.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 3, 2017)

I'm once again having school issues.  This time it's because my school merged with another school.  Now there is a new website, the bookstore doesn't list the classes I'm registered for, my financial aid is supposedly not coming until 2 weeks after classes start, which means I'll probably have to pay out of pocket and get reimbursed, it's frustrating.  On top of that, with classes starting on Monday, today is the first day in a couple of weeks that the staff has been available (they were apparently on their own vacation).  Now I can't log into the website where I check my class registration and financial aid, and no one answered the phone when I tried to call about financial aid.  I'm afraid everyone is trying to get their issues dealt with today and I may not be able to get a hold of anyone.

I've got emails out to my advisor and the financial aid office, and if I can get to my list of registered classes at some point I'm going to look up the emails of my instructors and send them emails asking what books I'll need for this semester, but the whole thing is a bit of a clusterf*#& right now.  I had hoped my issues last semester were an outlier, since it was my first time taking classes and getting financial aid.  Now I can only hope that after this time, things go smoothly, assuming nothing prevents me from continuing in the program.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 3, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > I can control lights in the bedroom and the Great Hall.  I can adjust the temperature and humidity in the whole house.   But I want to use a key at least, the garage door opener at most to get into the house.
> ...


I asked Alexa to 'open the pod bay doors'.

She said "I can't Dave.  I'm not HAL and we're not in outer space!"


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 3, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I'm once again having school issues.  This time it's because my school merged with another school.  Now there is a new website, the bookstore doesn't list the classes I'm registered for, my financial aid is supposedly not coming until 2 weeks after classes start, which means I'll probably have to pay out of pocket and get reimbursed, it's frustrating.  On top of that, with classes starting on Monday, today is the first day in a couple of weeks that the staff has been available (they were apparently on their own vacation).  Now I can't log into the website where I check my class registration and financial aid, and no one answered the phone when I tried to call about financial aid.  I'm afraid everyone is trying to get their issues dealt with today and I may not be able to get a hold of anyone.
> 
> I've got emails out to my advisor and the financial aid office, and if I can get to my list of registered classes at some point I'm going to look up the emails of my instructors and send them emails asking what books I'll need for this semester, but the whole thing is a bit of a clusterf*#& right now.  I had hoped my issues last semester were an outlier, since it was my first time taking classes and getting financial aid.  Now I can only hope that after this time, things go smoothly, assuming nothing prevents me from continuing in the program.




So this part of your education is free.  My college roommate and I discovered walking through registration backwards and stopping to the first stage of registration was way faster than waiting in the line out front.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 3, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I'm once again having school issues.  This time it's because my school merged with another school.  Now there is a new website, the bookstore doesn't list the classes I'm registered for, my financial aid is supposedly not coming until 2 weeks after classes start, which means I'll probably have to pay out of pocket and get reimbursed, it's frustrating.  On top of that, with classes starting on Monday, today is the first day in a couple of weeks that the staff has been available (they were apparently on their own vacation).  Now I can't log into the website where I check my class registration and financial aid, and no one answered the phone when I tried to call about financial aid.  I'm afraid everyone is trying to get their issues dealt with today and I may not be able to get a hold of anyone.
> ...



It looks like the bookstore has been adjusted and my classes will be listed.  I can't be certain because I can't access the page where my registered classes are listed, but I'm pretty sure.

I feel a lot better about it this afternoon than I did the last couple of days.  In addition, this time it looks possible that the books I will need will be available used or as rentals so I can save money.  That's a big issue with my odd life situation; I don't have ready access to a lot of money.  I can get everything paid for and get the grant money later on, my employer will put it on her credit card if I need it, it's just annoying and seems unnecessary.

Hopefully I'll start classes on Monday without too much in the way of problems.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 3, 2017)

Just dropped in to say "Hello".


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 3, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Just dropped in to say "Hello".



Ring the bell next time, we might not be decent.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 3, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Well, High School players want to play for a winning team in order to get national exposure for a pro job. You will generally see SEC teams getting great freshmen. Hell the Tide's quarterback is a freshman. He's got a great arm and can run


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 3, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > The Tide is on a 26 game win streak. No Pro team has ever come close to that.
> ...


Some of them will get a lot when they turn pro.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 3, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > The biggest problem with catching up is looking like a forum hog.
> ...


Found the dog at Animal Control, no collar.  I'm guessing someone tried to drag her into a car and she pulled loose so they called animal control to come pick her up.  Cost me $64 to spring her from doggy jail, but she was really happy to come home.  We took one of her goats with us to pick her up and that calmed her enough to load her into the Jeep where she laid down with her goat for the ride home.  I wasn't the only person picking up a dog that had run away due to fireworks, there were at least six others there when I went to pick up Roxy.  Plenty more, too, I understand.  It's a shame they can't enforce the no fireworks regulation.  Better yet, it's a real shame that so many total assholes disregard the regulation, or the reasons it exists, just so they can blow off some powder (and a lot of money).


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 3, 2017)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I apologize for the mix-up.  I guess Moki is just such a catchy name.  I still wish you, Mr. G, and Karma all the best.  I wouldn't tell anyone about the changes, either, if it was going to severely impact something as essentially important as your health care.  I'm still crossing my hooks that all things work out for the best for you guys.  Maybe Paradise will turn out to be just that...


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 3, 2017)

I just ordered the film 'lion in winter' yesterday  from amazon on a one day delivery. I was still waiting for conformation of despatch at 10pm last night but it did not come so I went to bed. I got up at 4.30am because I could not sleep and the conformation has arrived. Clearly amazon work all night.

I wanted to get the film because I saw it on TV ages ago and I remember it being high quality dialogue in the Shakespearian style.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 3, 2017)

Againsheila said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...


We'll see how things work out.  Regardless of where I fly from to get overseas, I'll have to transit Seattle to get back to AK.  Maybe lunch and a short sightseeing tour?  I'll be tucking away quarters in the piggy bank you gifted me until then.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 3, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> I just ordered the film 'lion in winter' yesterday  from amazon on a one day delivery. I was still waiting for conformation of despatch at 10pm last night but it did not come so I went to bed. I got up at 4.30am because I could not sleep and the conformation has arrived. Clearly amazon work all night.
> 
> I wanted to get the film because I saw it on TV ages ago and I remember it being high quality dialogue in the Shakespearian style.


"The Lion in Winter" is outstanding.  Peter O'Toole and Katherine Hepburn in a world class war of words, verbal jousting at its best.  And a very young Anthony Hopkins!  Few things are better entertainment than a well-acted piece, and this was one of the best, IMHO.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 3, 2017)

I cannot sleep and was laying awake and I remembered an incident decades ago when my uncle had burglars.
They came several times and in the final visit they beat him up. He decided to move out and I went and stayed in his house redecorating. I was expecting the chance the burglars would come back so I prepared myself for a confrontation. I took out the lighting fuse and had a hand held, very bright photography light. I wrapped a poker in a sack as a weapon and laid in wait for the intruders. It was very creepy and it did not help that I had just been to see 'Alien' at the cinema.

WHAT WAS I THINKING?

They probably would have killed me, but fortunately they did not come back on my watch.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 3, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I just ordered the film 'lion in winter' yesterday  from amazon on a one day delivery. I was still waiting for conformation of despatch at 10pm last night but it did not come so I went to bed. I got up at 4.30am because I could not sleep and the conformation has arrived. Clearly amazon work all night.
> ...



I met a couple of outstanding actors at a meditation society meeting. They were Anton Lesser, who is in the game of thrones, and Linsey Baxter. Who was the other woman in' the French lieutenants woman'.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 3, 2017)

This short video will show the young folks just why we old folks don't take too kindly to the Computer age.  


Daughter is visiting her father and is helping in the  kitchen.
She asks: "Tell me, Dad, how do you like the new iPad we gave you for your birthday?"
This 32 second clip is spoken in German, but totally understandable
in any language.
http://www.snotr.com/embed/8965​


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 3, 2017)

peach174 said:


> My PC won't let me on our wifi network.
> I know it works because hubby is online and my kindel is working.
> Gonna have ta take it into de shop.
> I hate going to Sierra Vista.



Bummer.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 3, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



It is pure hell for a lot of the critters, and in our drought situation fireworks are a real risk for starting serious fires.  I am always so glad when the fireworks season is over.  At most least folks don't use them on New Years here in New Mexico.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 3, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> This short video will show the young folks just why we old folks don't take too kindly to the Computer age.
> 
> 
> Daughter is visiting her father and is helping in the  kitchen.
> ...


An olide, but


Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


New Years usually has a good cover of snow to prevent wildfires, 4th of July, not so much.  But in the Muni of Anchorage, the rules prohibit fireworks because of the density of habitation and the affect on domestic animals (in part).  It's just disappointing that so many people disregard the welfare of our more sensitive cohabitants, as well as municipal regulation.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 3, 2017)

This will make more sense to those who do Facebook a lot but sometime in the Coffee Shop too. . .and I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 3, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> This will make more sense to those who do Facebook a lot but sometime in the Coffee Shop too. . .and I wouldn't change a thing.


Holy Shiite!! That's my partner.  He doesn't "do" facebook, but he certainly does all that, for real.  I feel sorry for waitpersons, cashiers, and tellers who have to deal with him.  He's _that_ person.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 4, 2017)

Ringel didn't check in today?  Wonder what the situation is with Boo?

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition and wellness for Gracie,
Kat's mom and her sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
Hombre for wellness,
Ringel's Gizmo and Boo,
Big Black Dog for healing,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all others who need to find their way back.


----------



## Kat (Jan 4, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel didn't check in today? Wonder what the situation is with Boo?




I thought I saw posts by him from today... ??


----------



## Gracie (Jan 4, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> This will make more sense to those who do Facebook a lot but sometime in the Coffee Shop too. . .and I wouldn't change a thing.


Ah shit..that is HILARIOUS!! Kinda like what we do here in the CS, yes?


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 4, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > This will make more sense to those who do Facebook a lot but sometime in the Coffee Shop too. . .and I wouldn't change a thing.
> ...



Grannies, walking in park, or sitting on benches near entrances usually acting so  And having success...

P.S. Usually more success, than any investigators and FSB agents


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 4, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > This will make more sense to those who do Facebook a lot but sometime in the Coffee Shop too. . .and I wouldn't change a thing.
> ...



To some extent but not quite like Facebook.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 4, 2017)

Kat said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel didn't check in today? Wonder what the situation is with Boo?
> ...



I didn't think I did but you could be right.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 4, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



That too.     And welcome to the Coffee Shop Sbiker.  Your location says you were born in the USSR.  Do you still live in one of those countries?  Immigrant to the USA?  Or American born abroad?  Whichever it is, so happy you found us and waded right in.  We are getting more international all the time with members from the U.K., Vietnam, France, Germany, Israel, et al.

First timers to the Coffee Shop also get a first timer's complimentary beverage:


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 4, 2017)

Soon they will be having the big parade in Washington, DC after they swear in the new President.  I think we members of the Coffee Shop Community should march in that parade to let the whole world know we stand for unity and we try to bring peace to the world one cup of coffee at a time.  We could hand out candy, hot dogs and coffee to the people along the parade route.  Thing is, should we dress up in our finest or simply wear our PJ's so those who are opposed to neckties are not offended?


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 4, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Yes, I live in Russia, but interesting to speak English and learn US. How could I walking around this Coffee Shop such times!  So, now I glad to join you and gladly drinking coffee. Coffee is my beverage of job, but I'm a bit working now (despite of holidays), so it's useful for me! I wanna more !


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 4, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



Lol!  That might be the cutest post I've read all day!    Welcome to the coffee shop, sweetie.


----------



## Againsheila (Jan 4, 2017)

So, the workers finally came back yesterday.  Declared they were going to get someone else in to start the fireplace and started on the upstairs bathroom, which is the first project that was supposed to be finished.  They have not come back yet today and it's after 10AM.......I will never hire Hispanic workers again.  They use language as an excuse to do a crappy job, to not show up on time and for buying the wrong materials or not buying them at all.  And I've gone through two sets of Hispanic contractors and their workers on this project.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 4, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



Well you've got a good start on it.  I'm impressed with people who can carry on a conversation in more than one language.  I know enough Spanish to get by when I need to, but I sure wouldn't attempt to write Spanish here without help from my translator.  And my cheap little translator sometimes makes things come out a little strange.

But just keep posting.  I think you will get along just fine with our little group here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 4, 2017)

Againsheila said:


> So, the workers finally came back yesterday.  Declared they were going to get someone else in to start the fireplace and started on the upstairs bathroom, which is the first project that was supposed to be finished.  They have not come back yet today and it's after 10AM.......I will never hire Hispanic workers again.  They use language as an excuse to do a crappy job, to not show up on time and for buying the wrong materials or not buying them at all.  And I've gone through two sets of Hispanic contractors and their workers on this project.



I think you just had bad luck Sheila.  Most contractors around here are Hispanic and there are a lot of really good ones--show up on time, do good work, stay within budget.  But whatever the ethnicity, there are some that aren't good too.  Good luck on finding a good one somewhere.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 4, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



ChrisL, I'm here only because to be a bit closer for you... Ummm... Maybe coffee and good talks else, but your presence here is definitely making me happy... How do you do?


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 4, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



) As for Espanol, "cuanto esto cuesta" and "dos pintos de cerveza por favor" is about a half of my knowledges  I had a few practice, but, maybe in future I'll try to advance it. Languages is not my good skill (if it's not a programming languages ), but we can reach everything we want just trying and trying again... In addition, language is not only communication, but thinking tool - it's interesting to observe too...


----------



## Againsheila (Jan 4, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > So, the workers finally came back yesterday.  Declared they were going to get someone else in to start the fireplace and started on the upstairs bathroom, which is the first project that was supposed to be finished.  They have not come back yet today and it's after 10AM.......I will never hire Hispanic workers again.  They use language as an excuse to do a crappy job, to not show up on time and for buying the wrong materials or not buying them at all.  And I've gone through two sets of Hispanic contractors and their workers on this project.
> ...



What I told my Japanese students was that they were ambassadors for their country, their city and their family.  What they do, reflects on all of them.  The same goes with these Hispanic contractors.  There probably are good ones out there but at this point, I'm not taking any more chances.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 4, 2017)

peach174 said:


> My PC won't let me on our wifi network.
> I know it works because hubby is online and my kindel is working.
> Gonna have ta take it into de shop.
> I hate going to Sierra Vista.


Could be something as simple as turning the computer wifi back on.  Look for this key on your keyboard;


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 4, 2017)

Kat said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel didn't check in today? Wonder what the situation is with Boo?
> ...


Yeah, played a little in other areas of the board.  Woke up today seriously clogged with my head feeling like a brick even with the awesome clear skies and low 70s outside.
Boo is still chuggin' along, not even close to 50% but much better than the laying on death's door from Saturday night.  He does look emaciated though so it's a matter of waiting to see if he completely recovers or not.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 4, 2017)

Pouring here...and the RV is leaking like a holey tent and the couches are soggy wet...plus the ants are out in full force on everything. On top of that, a massive branch fell on top of the RV but luckily the heaviest part missed it...and our heads. We crammed all we could into the van and are now at a motel. 
Saw the doc...I lost another 4 lbs. Going back in a week for more tests, but blood pressure was good. I'm to keep experimenting with the Imodium for now. But, I got my pain pills finally! He said the diarrhea could be from the Advils, since those are really bad for my colitis but no other pain meds...I had no choice. I do now!

Oh, and I got a note from him for karma. She is now officially a companion dog!

Trying to get dry now. It has been an awful day and we all look like wet rats. Thank God for motel 6!

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## peach174 (Jan 4, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > My PC won't let me on our wifi network.
> ...




Husbands computer is fine on the wifi, as well as my tablet.
Netgear  genie , (my Wifi) keeps saying that the desktop pc ( my dell ) doesn't have the correct IP adress.
My laptop gets connected then it gets kicked off.
I'm taking it to the shop.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 4, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


That's not your computer, it's the Netgear settings.  Possibly if you had all your computers on the same home network you wouldn't have any problems.  

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/17145/windows-homegroup-from-start-to-finish


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 4, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



It's possible the Netgear updated and changed settings, it's possible someone hacked it.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 4, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




We do  have all of them under the same network Ringel.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 4, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...




Then why it it working for hubbies PC and my tablet, but not my PC and laptop?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 4, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I don't know but my laptop was losing the wifi connection when it was working for everything else.  The fix was to unplug the Netgear modem and then plug it back in.  And each time the laptop was then able to talk to it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 4, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Then we remain on stand by plus sending wellness vibes to you.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 4, 2017)

What's up Coffee Shoppers!


----------



## peach174 (Jan 4, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




I'll try that, thank you.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 4, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Home network, not the same as all connecting individually to the router.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 4, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Most likely because it only now recognizes your husband's PC address.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 4, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Reset the modem.  That works sometimes.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 4, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Yes home network.
All of them have the same IP address.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 4, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Then try what FF said, if that doesn't work you're laptop and computer may have updated recently and that is causing the problem.  If a keyboard has a wifi key (most do) it's easy to accidentally hit that key and turn it off, the wife and I have done that a few times, it's not an uncommon occurance.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 4, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> What's up Coffee Shoppers!


We don't sell Scarsucks here.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 4, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> What's up Coffee Shoppers!



Well, Ringel isn't quite right.  We wouldn't refuse to send out for Starbucks if a good customer really wanted it.  

But life is interesting in the Coffee Shop these days--seems all of us have some kind of crisis going from pretty minor to pretty major.  But all in all we're all still here.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 4, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > What's up Coffee Shoppers!
> ...




Sorry to hear it.     Not the everyone is still here...but the crises.  My sweet and amazing Virginia grandmother said the following on her 95th birthday when interviewed by a local paper.  

Question:  "Mrs Gardner, what is your secret to long life?"

Answer:  "Do good for others, keep a positive attitude, and have faith in God."


I hope her answer helps those in crisis.  It has certainly helped me.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 4, 2017)

Nice looking lady hanging on to a cup of coffee...  Think I'll go brew me a cup.  Wish I had a donut!!!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 4, 2017)

Well, MrG just bought a van like mine. One car wasn't cutting it! He sold his truck and now has a Twinkie of mine but his is white and mine is gold. Whenever these storms still...we will do to it death we did with mine....yank the back seats out and slap a bed back there along with his damn tools.

Happy Gracie!

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Jan 4, 2017)

Twinkie = twinsie

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Jan 4, 2017)

Damn auto correct. Sigh.
Whenever these storms STOP, we will do to it what we did to mine.


Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 4, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Nice looking lady hanging on to a cup of coffee...  Think I'll go brew me a cup.  Wish I had a donut!!!








Don't say I never gave you anything.

Hope those hemorrhoids get better soon.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 4, 2017)

Well I did what Foxfyre and Ringel suggested.
Still not connecting and says IP address is wrong.
I suspect my PC has been hacked like Ringel suggested.
Gotta take it in to the shop.
That means driving to the big city of Sierra Vista, which I hate to do.
Don't like going to Benson, let alone S.V. or Tucson.   
I'm a country type gal, not a big city gal.


----------



## Sherry (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## peach174 (Jan 4, 2017)

Sherry said:


>




Your mean Sherry.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 4, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



Aww, thanks.    I'm doing fine, and you?  Hope you had a nice holiday.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 4, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




That's so cute.
He's smitten with you Chris.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 4, 2017)

Sherry said:


>


Happy hump day is every time I get.......  Well you know what I mean........


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 4, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Well I did what Foxfyre and Ringel suggested.
> Still not connecting and says IP address is wrong.
> I suspect my PC has been hacked like Ringel suggested.
> Gotta take it in to the shop.
> ...



You cannot have to identical IP inside one net. Which is your IP now? Maybe increasing of this IP by one in last number would solve the problem?


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 4, 2017)

peach174 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



It's not my problem, it's an ability of Chris and my enjoy


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 4, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I'm still having holidays till 9th, but using it to solve some deals ) It's an awesome time - to sleep when I want to do it, not only in workless time )


----------



## peach174 (Jan 4, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Well I did what Foxfyre and Ringel suggested.
> ...




I don't have 2 IP.


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## blackhawk (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 4, 2017)

Pooh...methinks Chris has a Russian admirer! Romantical!

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 4, 2017)

Well all the Russians I know are pretty good looking.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 4, 2017)

blackhawk said:


>



Holy shit, I didn't knew it!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 4, 2017)

Pooh=oooh

Dayum this auto correct!

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 4, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Well I did what Foxfyre and Ringel suggested.
> Still not connecting and says IP address is wrong.
> I suspect my PC has been hacked like Ringel suggested.
> Gotta take it in to the shop.
> ...



Sorry it didn't work Peach.  I am so untechie all I know to do with these high tech things is unplug and replug or reboot.

Oh I forgot to mention, I would have to reboot my laptop after the modem reset before it would connect.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 4, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



For somebody just learning English, you've got a heck of a good start on it.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 4, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Pooh=oooh
> 
> Dayum this auto correct!
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app




But Pooh is so much funnier. 
Me likie.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 4, 2017)

Ah. Big bed all to myself. All lights on. Heater blasting away and us all toasty warm. Real toilet, shower with real hot water. This, my friends, is heaven.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 4, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Ah. Big bed all to myself. All lights on. Heater blasting away and us all toasty warm. Real toilet, shower with real hot water. This, my friends, is heaven.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



Are you on some kind of waiting list to get into housing?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 4, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



What he means is I think that every computer and device has its own signature.  I can look at our home network and see which computers are in operation.  So what your computer is telling you is way above my pay grade.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 4, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Pooh...methinks Chris has a Russian admirer! Romantical!
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



Why not? I have a big heart, hot blood and one red cat with white spots


----------



## Gracie (Jan 4, 2017)

REALLY big whopper of a storm coming in this weekend. BIG one. News said we could get 5 to 6 inches of rain. Methinks we will be spending the weekend here too. Depends on how much the rates go up, though. Weekend s are always jacked way high.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 4, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ah. Big bed all to myself. All lights on. Heater blasting away and us all toasty warm. Real toilet, shower with real hot water. This, my friends, is heaven.
> ...



She's moving north in a couple of months--has a line on housing.  I think this is her and Dennis and Karma's weekly night in the motel.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 4, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ah. Big bed all to myself. All lights on. Heater blasting away and us all toasty warm. Real toilet, shower with real hot water. This, my friends, is heaven.
> ...


Yes. It is a 1 to 5 year wait. We have been on it since last may. 

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 4, 2017)

Gracie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Geez.  That's a pretty big stretch of time.  Big difference between 1 year and 5 years.  WTH is that about?  Also, your situation should take priority since you don't have any place to stay right now, so you should be moved to the front of the list, like emergency housing or something.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 4, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



Thanks a lot! But because I work periodically with US users, I need to understand easily, what they need


----------



## peach174 (Jan 4, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Well I did what Foxfyre and Ringel suggested.
> ...



I know and it's so fustrating.
Not like I don't need anymore than I already have. Geez......
Is it grounds to call verbal spouse abuse, when hubby is still calling me Medusa every once in a while?


----------



## Gracie (Jan 4, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Pooh...methinks Chris has a Russian admirer! Romantical!
> ...


And Chris is pretty, yes? Warning though...she is a tough one and you will have to work really hard to get her to like you enough to trust you. But, she may have a honey already, lol.


Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Jan 4, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Yep. But...here he is MrG, please. *Wink*.
Can you edit?

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 4, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Maybe, he means, you're enough beautiful  to turn him to stone?


----------



## Gracie (Jan 4, 2017)

Well shit...I just quoted you, so edit won't do any good. Duh on me, lol.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Jan 4, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


They don't care.there are many seniors that have no place to go. Couple that used to live behind us are in their 80s...they got booted to the curb too.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 4, 2017)

Gracie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Wouldn't you think a liberal state like CA would be better at helping out their needy citizens?


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 4, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I'm not a pickup sportsman...  Loving her is enough for me to start, and all others is just a deals of time )


----------



## Gracie (Jan 4, 2017)

All this will be a bad memory, Chris, soon. Feb 8th, we move into a real room up north. I hope.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 4, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Pooh=oooh
> 
> Dayum this auto correct!
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## peach174 (Jan 4, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Well, I don't think electrified hair dancing around me is beautiful.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 4, 2017)

Lol!

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 4, 2017)

Gracie said:


> All this will be a bad memory, Chris, soon. Feb 8th, we move into a real room up north. I hope.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



Here's hoping!  We are all rooting for you that this time it works out.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 4, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



You have electric hair again, Peach?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 4, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



No worries.  I was just teasing you because you got Darkwind's American joke so quickly.  I was impressed.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 4, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



No, but he's still calling me that.  Grrrrrrr


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 4, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Blackhawk.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 4, 2017)

peach174 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Oh I edited my earlier post, Peach--in addition to unplugging and replugging the Netgear modem to reset it, I also rebooted the laptop.  Both steps are necessary to get it to reconnect.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 4, 2017)

When we were in LA back some months back, there was static everywhere. I hated it. It must be a dessert thing?

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 4, 2017)

Well it's a little early for me but Hombre has physical therapy at the crack of dawn in the morning and I'm going to try to get to sleep earlier tonight.

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's mom and her sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
Hombre for wellness,
Big Black Dog for healing,
Ringel's Gizmo and Boo and wellness for Ringel,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition and wellness for Gracie,

All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all others who need to find their way back.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 4, 2017)

Gracie said:


> When we were in LA back some months back, there was static everywhere. I hated it. It must be a dessert thing?
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app




Yes it is a desert thing, but I also like dessert's too, especially chocolate cake. 
Seriously though, it has something to do with dry desert air and a certain type of dry electrical cloud storms.
Very bad when your hair is about 27 inches long. Even when I put it back in a pony tail.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 4, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Why not, it's Einstein style!


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 4, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I've just found analogue in Russian  Russian obscentities are highly contextual, you're may even to construct whole sentence, using only one word )))


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 5, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



You're next:


----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2017)

I tried to be a desert gal, but it just didn't pan out. I like greenery. Lots of it. And hopefully, this room we are told will be ours until WE choose to leave...happens.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## peach174 (Jan 5, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I tried to be a desert gal, but it just didn't pan out. I like greenery. Lots of it. And hopefully, this room we are told will be ours until WE choose to leave...happens.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app




I'm a desert rat. 
Love the dry heat.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 5, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



That's fine and dandy for Men, but not Women.
Maybe it's accepted more with males, because boy babies stick their fingers in light sockets, more than girl babies.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 5, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Pooh=oooh
> 
> Dayum this auto correct!
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


Just turn it off.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 5, 2017)

Morning!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 5, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



American profanity is sometimes the same way.  A **** following a particular action or event is the shortened version of "Oh dear, that didn't work out well did it?" or "I really screwed up" or "Mercy me, that was scary" etc.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 5, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Pooh=oooh
> ...



I've considered that myself, but if I did, I would misspell so many words that you would all think me completely illiterate.  At least with autocorrect, I can blame that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 5, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I tried to be a desert gal, but it just didn't pan out. I like greenery. Lots of it. And hopefully, this room we are told will be ours until WE choose to leave...happens.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



I'll admit I loved living in country with green lawns and deciduous trees and you didn't have to water so often because there was usually sufficient rain.  And I missed it when we moved back to New Mexico.

But there is something magical or mystical about the high desert.  When I am really struggling with something, I sometimes drive out away from all evidence of civilization except for the road, get out of the car and just be there. I'm not exactly praying.  I'm just there.   I don't know if it is the ancient Indian spirits communing subconciously or what, but it is a spiritual experience.  And somehow I am calmer and less anxious or whatever.

I can't explain it.  But for me it is real.

(And yeah, my autocorrect put dessert up there, but I saw and fixed it in time.   )


----------



## peach174 (Jan 5, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I tried to be a desert gal, but it just didn't pan out. I like greenery. Lots of it. And hopefully, this room we are told will be ours until WE choose to leave...happens.
> ...




You can get that same feeling up at Cochise Stronghold, even stronger when there's a breeze.

Cochise Stronghold - Coronado National Forest


----------



## peach174 (Jan 5, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




I know it was auto correct.
I couldn't help myself, from a playful funny.  
And I still like Pooh better.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 5, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> What's up Coffee Shoppers!



I am hoping inflatables, otherwise your coffee cup is pretty excited to see that lady.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 5, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Twinkie = twinsie
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



mdk will be sad Mr. G's van is not gay.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 5, 2017)

peach174 said:


> That's so cute.
> He's smitten with you Chris.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 5, 2017)

Gracie said:


> [
> Yep. But...here he is MrG, please. *Wink*.
> Can you edit?
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



You need to edit it out of your quote too Gracie.  Darn auto correct miss spelled Bob...


----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


I know. But the PC is down and it's too late now to edit anyway.

MrG...aka *Bob* says hello. [emoji8]

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 5, 2017)

Gracie said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Make sure Bob leaves you some dry towels in the bathroom.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 5, 2017)

I almost made the fatal mistake of using a Mrs. Liberty hair towel as a general use bath towel last week.  Let's just say I am well aware of which shelf is which for now.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 5, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I'm happy to see you've made it to the USMB Coffee Shop!  I think you'll get a lot of practice with your English here.  Welcome.
Я счастлив видеть, что Вы сделали это к Буфету USMB! Я думаю, что Вы получите большую практику с вашим английским языком здесь. Приветствовать.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 5, 2017)

Againsheila said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...


Japanese?  You speak Japanese?  We did not cover that during your visit.  Maybe you can help me master a few basic phrases before I go over the pond to visit the family in Okinawa?  I know "koneecheewha" and "don'ttouchamymustache".


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 5, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Ah. Big bed all to myself. All lights on. Heater blasting away and us all toasty warm. Real toilet, shower with real hot water. This, my friends, is heaven.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


So many people fail to cherish things they take for granted.  Too bad.  Maybe many more people would understand where you guys are right now (I don't mean the CS, of course).


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 5, 2017)

Gracie said:


> REALLY big whopper of a storm coming in this weekend. BIG one. News said we could get 5 to 6 inches of rain. Methinks we will be spending the weekend here too. Depends on how much the rates go up, though. Weekend s are always jacked way high.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


The news here said y'all got lots, and lots of snow!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 5, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Careful....


----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2017)

Up in them that mountains we did! Colder than a witch's tit today too. Clear sky for now, but the big one comes in tomorrow and will stick around a whole week.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2017)

We got the RV covered today too with a huge tarp. Don't know if it will keep the water out until tomorrow.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2017)

I hate cell phones. Now I can't get into my email.[emoji21]

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 5, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I tried to be a desert gal, but it just didn't pan out. I like greenery. Lots of it. And hopefully, this room we are told will be ours until WE choose to leave...happens.
> ...


It's "dry heat"...they always say that about places where you bake your butt off!  Give me my arctic fresh, please.  I can layer the clothing to stay warm, but in "dry heat" places I can only take off so many clothes before people flee before me in horror!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 5, 2017)

Gracie said:


> We got the RV covered today too with a huge tarp. Don't know if it will keep the water out until tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


That's how RVs are outfitted up here when not in use.  Is a blue tarp, though?  Has to be a blue tarp to be authentic AK.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2017)

Half of a beat up holey blue tarp, then covered with the gray tarp that came with the RV. Personally, I think it's just for dust/wind protection, but they insisted it's water proof. That remains to be seen. And the place is still full of ants.


Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2017)

Plus, mrg and I were the ones climbing around on ladders getting the damn thing on there. This RV is a 32 footer. And, we are the ones hacking tree branches that fell. BIG ones.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 5, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Half of a beat up holey blue tarp, then covered with the gray tarp that came with the RV. Personally, I think it's just for dust/wind protection, but they insisted it's water proof. That remains to be seen. And the place is still full of ants.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


If you find out how the ants are getting in and then dust their route with diatomaceous earth, that will stop them...DEAD!  Works when we get a carpenter ant invasion at the cabin.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 5, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Plus, mrg and I were the ones climbing around on ladders getting the damn thing on there. This RV is a 32 footer. And, we are the ones hacking tree branches that fell. BIG ones.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


Damn!  That's tough.  I hate getting up high, even though I do it if I have to.  Good luck, hope you both (all three) survive the coming storm.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 5, 2017)

Boo's still sleeping a lot which is a good thing, it means he's not in pain and can get comfortable.  He's still a little unsteady and still has a limp but he's getting around more, he's paying attention to what's going on around him (he wasn't before) and it "squeaking" at me again.  
He doesn't meow, he "squeaks".  Hopefully by next week some moneys we're waiting for will arrive and I'll set up a vet appointment for him specifically for lab work.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2017)

Comet. Ajax. Both do the same. Sprinkled around all tires that we mounted on treated thick blocks of wood. Gotta keep doing that, though cuz the rain washes it away. 

No, what is in here is the original colony of millions of ants IN THE WALL. There is no more insulation. It is all ant colony. They have no way to get in now...or out. What we are fighting now is that colony. Hard to battle with them in walls we cannot get to on the inside. 

We also treated the water hose and electric cord. No entry or exit there either.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Plus, mrg and I were the ones climbing around on ladders getting the damn thing on there. This RV is a 32 footer. And, we are the ones hacking tree branches that fell. BIG ones.
> ...


It's called motel 6. We will survive it but it's gonna cost us a couple hundred or more for a week stay. Not sure we can afford that.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2017)

That is promising news, ringel!

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2017)

I'll try to take a pic of it tomorrow.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 5, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Comet. Ajax. Both do the same. Sprinkled around all tires that we mounted on treated thick blocks of wood. Gotta keep doing that, though cuz the rain washes it away.
> 
> No, what is in here is the original colony of millions of ants IN THE WALL. There is no more insulation. It is all ant colony. They have no way to get in now...or out. What we are fighting now is that colony. Hard to battle with them in walls we cannot get to on the inside.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2017)

OK detectives...answer me this if you can:

I have had diarrhea for over 2 weeks. Nothing has changed in food habits. Last night, we stayed at the motel. Tonight, we are back in the RV. I did my morning thing, and it was back to normal. About an hour ago, I have been running to the bathroom every hour. Is this RV poisoning me????

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 5, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Comet. Ajax. Both do the same. Sprinkled around all tires that we mounted on treated thick blocks of wood. Gotta keep doing that, though cuz the rain washes it away.
> 
> No, what is in here is the original colony of millions of ants IN THE WALL. There is no more insulation. It is all ant colony. They have no way to get in now...or out. What we are fighting now is that colony. Hard to battle with them in walls we cannot get to on the inside.
> 
> ...



I bet those ants have really shiny pots and pans.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2017)

I don't get it. Normal at the motel....backs to the runs in the RV.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 5, 2017)

Gracie said:


> OK detectives...answer me this if you can:
> 
> I have had diarrhea for over 2 weeks. Nothing has changed in food habits. Last night, we stayed at the motel. Tonight, we are back in the RV. I did my morning thing, and it was back to normal. About an hour ago, I have been running to the bathroom every hour. Is this RV poisoning me????
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



Contaminated water source?  Hose?


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 5, 2017)

Are you using Mexican ice cubes?


----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2017)

The ants have been staying near the sink area all this time, and the counter. I use a lot of bleach spray after cooking. All foods are in the fridge. But I just discovered them in the bathroom closet in our meds! 

They are now everywhere. Maybe the bleach spraying is doing it although I air out the RV afterwards. Maybe it's all the bleach?.

I think I will sleep in my van tonight...see if that changes anything. Or...get another motel room over the weekend. Gonna cost me, but damn...I can't keep running to the dam pot!

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > OK detectives...answer me this if you can:
> ...


We don't drink that water. We drnk bottled water. But I use the tank water via the hose hookup for washing dishes. But...may I need to rinse them with bottled water?

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 5, 2017)

Gracie said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Water is a common source of your problem.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2017)

I need to go get more water then. Lots of it. Wash, rinse, drnk, shampoo with all bottled water. Only use the incoming water for flushing the toilet, washing my hands, then using that Purcell stuff on my hands afterwards.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Againsheila (Jan 6, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



LOL, I've got a friend who got very angry with me because every single time she got close to pronouncing that right, I'd say "Don't touch my mustache" and she'd be back to the beginning again.  I'm so mean.  I taught Japanese student in an English Immersion program.  There was a Japanese tour guide to translate if I needed it  I almost never did, you'd be surprised what you can communicate using gestures and pictures.  Suitcase wa doka deska, is something I remember.  I think ginka is bank, and a few other words.  I've forgotten a lot of what I learned. Sumimasen is excuse me, I used that a lot.  It's kind of crowded in Tokyo.  I haven't been to Okinawa though.  I highly recommend this book https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01DZ5MAQI/?tag=ff0d01-20  and a good phrase book.


----------



## Againsheila (Jan 6, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> I almost made the fatal mistake of using a Mrs. Liberty hair towel as a general use bath towel last week.  Let's just say I am well aware of which shelf is which for now.



I'm on her side, don't touch my hair towel.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 6, 2017)

Well, it makes sense with the water probably being the problem. And, it makes it worse having the shits (sorry) with ants everywhere..even on the toilet paper....so... tomorrow we are going to set off ant bomb foggers and stay at the motel overnight again as it supposedly kills them. Saturday, we come back, air it all out, clean the hell out of the RV and see if that does the trick. I don't think it will, personally...that fog bomb won't get inside the walls where the colony is, but the RV owners think it will. So, we will bomb it per their request. Then, for the next month, we will only wash and rinse dishes with bottled water, and I will use the harbor patrol showers fishermen use to wash my hair 2 times a week. I will also start showering there too. It's 25 cents for 2 minutes for hot water. Guess I better get a couple rolls of quarters, eh?

One more month of this. Then, back to humanity in our very own room that has its own bathroom and kitchen privileges!

I hope nothing goes wrong. If I lose much more weight, I am going to look like a stick...with no hair since it seems to be falling out.

Homelessness is not fun. Trust me on this.



Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Jan 6, 2017)

And...end of the nightly "woe is me".[emoji3]

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 6, 2017)

Gracie said:


> OK detectives...answer me this if you can:
> 
> I have had diarrhea for over 2 weeks. Nothing has changed in food habits. Last night, we stayed at the motel. Tonight, we are back in the RV. I did my morning thing, and it was back to normal. About an hour ago, I have been running to the bathroom every hour. Is this RV poisoning me????
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



Save may be onto something Gracie.  Are you using only bottled water?  If not, then you may have a problem with the water supply in the RV.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 6, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's mom and her sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
Hombre for wellness,
Big Black Dog for healing,
Ringel's Gizmo and Boo and wellness for Ringel,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition and wellness for Gracie,

All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all others who need to find their way back.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 6, 2017)

Wait! One more mini semi rant:

My ex landlord stopped by to tell me that some guy called him for a reference and he gave rave reviews and wanted me to know he did. Then he asked if there was anything he could do for us....and I bit my tongue and just smiled and thanked him and waved as he drove off. What I WANTED to say was "why yes! You could have let us stay in our STILL vacant home you were so anxious to get...even if it was the smallest room to camp in, have a bathroom, use the NEW washer we GAVE you that is still there, use OUR fridge we left for you... especially on these very cold nights AND get paid to boot for a temp stay until feb 8th!"

But I didn't. I should have though.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Jan 6, 2017)

Seriously...that house is STILL vacant. Wtf?


OK.done.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 6, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Also "kawai" and "banzai"


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 6, 2017)

Now, 6th January is a birthday of Sherlock Holmes:






Awesome person! Which movie about him you've seen?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 6, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Now, 6th January is a birthday of Sherlock Holmes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw at least one movie about him with Robert Downey, Jr.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 6, 2017)

Good morning, coffee shop.  Yep, I'm up early today.  It is snowing like CRAZY here right now.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 6, 2017)

Cast is off arm.  Took a long hot shower without having arm in a plactic bag.  Nice!  Think I might survive.  Arm doesn't hurt but it feels like it weighs a ton.  Guess I can come off of Foxy's concerns list until something else happens to me!  Now, to deal with that cat...  Here kitty kitty kitty.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 6, 2017)

Gracie said:


> And...end of the nightly "woe is me".[emoji3]
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



If it makes you feel better, there was nothing good on TV.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 6, 2017)

ChrisL said:


>


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 6, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Cast is off arm.  Took a long hot shower without having arm in a plactic bag.  Nice!  Think I might survive.  Arm doesn't hurt but it feels like it weighs a ton.  Guess I can come off of Foxy's concerns list until something else happens to me!  Now, to deal with that cat...  Here kitty kitty kitty.



Careful this one has moves:











Iz waiting to join the MACA.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 6, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Good morning, coffee shop.  Yep, I'm up early today.  It is snowing like CRAZY here right now.



Christmas is coming


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 6, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Wait! One more mini semi rant:
> 
> My ex landlord stopped by to tell me that some guy called him for a reference and he gave rave reviews and wanted me to know he did. Then he asked if there was anything he could do for us....and I bit my tongue and just smiled and thanked him and waved as he drove off. What I WANTED to say was "why yes! You could have let us stay in our STILL vacant home you were so anxious to get...even if it was the smallest room to camp in, have a bathroom, use the NEW washer we GAVE you that is still there, use OUR fridge we left for you... especially on these very cold nights AND get paid to boot for a temp stay until feb 8th!"
> 
> ...



  That definitely merited a rant.  There are no words.  But you were probably wise to not let him have a piece of your mind as you could possibly need that reference later on.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 6, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Good morning, coffee shop.  Yep, I'm up early today.  It is snowing like CRAZY here right now.



We have 15 degrees and solid snow/ice on all streets and interstates in town this morning.  And we have to leave in a few to go to the mountain where it is even worse, pick up my 90-year-old aunt and get her down town--that's a pretty long drive especially on ice--for a doctor's appointment this morning.  Not looking forward to it.

You do get to stay in today yes?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 6, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Cast is off arm.  Took a long hot shower without having arm in a plactic bag.  Nice!  Think I might survive.  Arm doesn't hurt but it feels like it weighs a ton.  Guess I can come off of Foxy's concerns list until something else happens to me!  Now, to deal with that cat...  Here kitty kitty kitty.



Good news BBD,  That was pretty quick healing and glad it wasn't worse.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 6, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Now, 6th January is a birthday of Sherlock Holmes:
> ...



Oh, very funny, but not canonical version.... And what about series with Cumberbatch and Freeman? 

P.S.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 6, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



That is the version of Holmes I've enjoyed most, of the ones I've seen.

I haven't watched the show Elementary, but have been told it was good in the earlier seasons.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 6, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


I like that one, Kahn playing Holmes and Bilbo playing Dr Watson...........


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 6, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Of course the shadow relates to Cumberbatch's role in The Hobbit, Smaug.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 6, 2017)

Today ir's impossibly cold.  The dashboard thermometer read 4 on the way down St. Clair Avenue this morning.  At noon, we hit our high t mperature for the day.  11.

Sunday my beloved Pittsburgh Steelers play the Miami Dolphins at Heinz Field.  The sports talk radio station here had one of the Miami sportscasters on to talk about the upcoming game.  He bragged not once but twice about the climate in Miami.  "Today it's 80 here in south Florida and I understand it's going to be cold in Pittsburgh on Sunday afternoon!"  Duh!  It's early January and we are at 40 degrees north latitude!  Of course it's cold.  Breathe through your nose and it sticks together cold!

This morning at 6:00 I heard the snow plow rumble down the street.  The mattress pad has electric heating wires and the control was set to the fourth setting.  The room was dark, the sheets were crisp and warm.  Even the under side of the pillows were warm.  A perfect time for Daisy the Mutt to want to go outside.  In my underwear I left the bed, stumbled to the door on the north portico, secured her collar and leash in 4 degree weather.  If the alarm wasn't already to go off in thirty minutes, I would have gladly crawled back into the most comfortable bed on earth and dozed for another hour or two, calling in 'sick' with a made up malady.

But duty to Daisy and my bank account called.  At the very least, it's Friday.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 6, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...




I like the 1940's Sherlock Holmes movies with Basil Rathbone.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 6, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Yes, a classic old movie!


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 6, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I preferred the 1980's Jeremy Brett series.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 6, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...




Well I watched the Basil Rathbone movies as a kid, so that's my image of what Sherlock looks like.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 6, 2017)

How come people from Russia and the U.K. know more about Sherlock Holmes movies than I do?????

But then he, or the writer that created him, wasn't American was he.  

Never mind.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 6, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> How come people from Russia and the U.K. know more about Sherlock Holmes movies than I do?????
> 
> But then he, or the writer that created him, wasn't American was he.
> 
> Never mind.



Arthur Conan Doyle wrote the Sherlock Holmes stories. Incidentally I once attended a spiritualist church in which a medium purportedly went into a trance, and Conan Doyle spoke through his mouth. It was in the 1970's and I cannot remember most of what was said but I remember him saying.
 "If you live in a dream in this world you will live in a dream in the next world too" .
 He also said " I would not like in front of me what some of you have in front of you"

Not a very cheerful message really, and I had the feeling he was talking to me.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 6, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Today ir's impossibly cold.  The dashboard thermometer read 4 on the way down St. Clair Avenue this morning.  At noon, we hit our high t mperature for the day.  11.
> 
> Sunday my beloved Pittsburgh Steelers play the Miami Dolphins at Heinz Field.  The sports talk radio station here had one of the Miami sportscasters on to talk about the upcoming game.  He bragged not once but twice about the climate in Miami.  "Today it's 80 here in south Florida and I understand it's going to be cold in Pittsburgh on Sunday afternoon!"  Duh!  It's early January and we are at 40 degrees north latitude!  Of course it's cold.  Breathe through your nose and it sticks together cold!
> 
> ...



Hold fast and keep hope!   -15C - it's a serious temperature for 40 latitude... dress a two sweaters and hat, use hot drinks (tea or coffee, and maybe hot wine - for the evening )
They predict, we'll got the same temperature tomorrow... Moscow already has -30C now, we are a some kilometers to south...


----------



## Againsheila (Jan 6, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



be careful with that "kawai"  I mispronounced it and called a baby scary instead of cute.  My friend Tachi of course didn't bother telling me my mistake until it was too late to apologize.  Now he tells his students every year about the American woman who called the baby scary instead of cute.  I'm famous in Nigata.  lol


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 6, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Today ir's impossibly cold.  The dashboard thermometer read 4 on the way down St. Clair Avenue this morning.  At noon, we hit our high t mperature for the day.  11.
> ...


For the next 50 hours or so, through the weekend, we're all set to enjoy a high temperature of 20 degrees F.  It's been colder here for sure.  It's gonna get colder before St. Valentine's Day.

Here's the bright spot in the forecast: pitchers and catchers report to Spring Training in six weeks!


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 6, 2017)

Woo hoo!  The power board for my monitor arrived, I just finished installing it, and everything seems to be working!  Now I'm back to having a 27" and a 22", and the 19" can go upstairs into the closet again.

I wonder if I can get another 10 years of use out of the monitor with the new board in it?


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 6, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



We're just a couple of degrees above freezing here.  Sadly, that means we are getting very cold rain instead of snow.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 6, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> How come people from Russia and the U.K. know more about Sherlock Holmes movies than I do?????
> 
> But then he, or the writer that created him, wasn't American was he.
> 
> Never mind.



))

As I know, Soviet version of Holmes movie cancelled all another tries "to make it in classic style close to original". It's a series in "Old Good Times" style with a great music overture


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 6, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


I've never shoveled rain.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 6, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > How come people from Russia and the U.K. know more about Sherlock Holmes movies than I do?????
> ...



I have enjoyed some Russian films in my time. There was Andrei Rublev  in 1966 and Solaris in 1972
I also used to buy Sputnik magazine in the late 1960s, I thought it was quite interesting as it talked about Russian art and the space program. But my mother thought I was being brainwashed by propaganda.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 6, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Nope, but it sure makes me nervous when the temperature is hovering just above freezing when it rains. So easy for that temp to drop just a few degrees and trigger massive icing.  I would rather have snow--LOTS of it--instead of ice.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 6, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I want the snow for the little one, but I agree about the ice.  It can be a real problem on roads.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 6, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Tarkovski... For a lot of thinking, not for enjoying at friday night with hamburger...  Do you like this sort of movies, or you just haven't seen another Russian movies yet?

I didn't remember Sputnik magazine, because I'm younger... From Soviet time I remember a lot of magazines for teenagers  Some of them presented technics, inventions, and so on at high level, but understandable to children...They were very popular till 90s...

In 60s and later USSR had a lot of propaganda tools, but didn't use them effectively, because leaders already lost the main vision of its target. Since this time in Russia there are an enormous quantity of anecdots about this "propaganda". But instead of it, they seriously distorted history... and put a bomb under USSR too  psss... it becomes so political, not for coffee shop, sorry )))))))))))))


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 6, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Be careful on roads... When you're suddenly losing the road cohesion - it's a terrified thing, especially at first time


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 6, 2017)

Gracie said:


> OK detectives...answer me this if you can:
> 
> I have had diarrhea for over 2 weeks. Nothing has changed in food habits. Last night, we stayed at the motel. Tonight, we are back in the RV. I did my morning thing, and it was back to normal. About an hour ago, I have been running to the bathroom every hour. Is this RV poisoning me????
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


Stress.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 6, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Road cohesion = traction (тяга). Hopefully, that's the correct Russian word.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 6, 2017)

Hallo, all!  Still cold here but that's normal.  I heard that Alaska is only third coldest, most miserable winter in the US.  Both Minnesota and Michigan have us beat, and North Dakota is close behind us.  I knew Minnesotans came up here for the good weather!


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 6, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Hallo, all!  Still cold here but that's normal.  I heard that Alaska is only third coldest, most miserable winter in the US.  Both Minnesota and Michigan have us beat, and North Dakota is close behind us.  I knew Minnesotans came up here for the good weather!


I hear the beach scene in Anchorage now rivals San Diego.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 6, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's mom and her sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
Ringel's Gizmo and Boo and wellness for Ringel,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition and wellness for Gracie,

All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all others who need to find their way back.


----------



## Againsheila (Jan 7, 2017)

Anybody know anything about gas fireplaces.  Ours won't start automatically.  We have someone coming next wednesday but in the meantime, we it the pilot light and had the fireplace for awhile today but then everything started smelling like gas.  We ended up turning the gas line off.  Is that normal?  Does it take awhile to get rid of the smell?  I know my gas oven smells like gas when I first turn it on, but it goes away pretty quickly.  Any ideas?


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 7, 2017)

Againsheila said:


> Anybody know anything about gas fireplaces.  Ours won't start automatically.  We have someone coming next wednesday but in the meantime, we it the pilot light and had the fireplace for awhile today but then everything started smelling like gas.  We ended up turning the gas line off.  Is that normal?  Does it take awhile to get rid of the smell?  I know my gas oven smells like gas when I first turn it on, but it goes away pretty quickly.  Any ideas?


Is your fireplace a vented or an unvented unit?  When you turned off the fireplace, did the pilot light stay on?  Is your fireplace remote controlled?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 7, 2017)

It's 3:18 am here in northwestern Illinois.  In London, England it's 9:18.  Wish I was in London.  If I was I'd have some fish and chips for breakfast!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 7, 2017)

Good morning all.  Bright blue skies, sunny, and COLD here in Albuquerque this morning.  And probably won't get warm enough to melt the ice on our walk and driveway.  Trying to decide if I am ambitious enough to get out and buy some of that ice melt stuff to treat it with.

But hope everybody is looking forward to a good Saturday and weekend.  The football playoffs start this weekend, finish up next weekend, then the Super Bowl and FINALLY football season will be over.

(I'm whispering that so those who think the end of football season is a national tragedy won't hear me.)


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 7, 2017)

Againsheila said:


> Anybody know anything about gas fireplaces.  Ours won't start automatically.  We have someone coming next wednesday but in the meantime, we it the pilot light and had the fireplace for awhile today but then everything started smelling like gas.  We ended up turning the gas line off.  Is that normal?  Does it take awhile to get rid of the smell?  I know my gas oven smells like gas when I first turn it on, but it goes away pretty quickly.  Any ideas?


It's probably a leak in one of the fireplace gas feed connections possibly the shut off valve, typically easy to find and fix.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 7, 2017)

Got cold here last night, low 30s it's warming up quickly though, in the upper 50s already.  Boo appears to be slowly improving, still a little slow and unsteady but is much more alert and hanging out around us.  Three more days of antibiotics then we'll take him in for lab work and see if anything else needs attention.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 7, 2017)

It is freezing and snowing like crazy here.  I went to the grocery store this morning.  What a zoo.  I had to stand there and wait for like 10 minutes just to get a carriage.  Once I got down to business though, I did pretty good.  I was out of there in like 40-45 minutes.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 7, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> It is freezing and snowing like crazy here.  I went to the grocery store this morning.  What a zoo.  I had to stand there and wait for like 10 minutes just to get a carriage.  Once I got down to business though, I did pretty good.  I was out of there in like 40-45 minutes.



A carriage?  I'm not sure I've ever heard anyone call it anything other than a cart.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 7, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > It is freezing and snowing like crazy here.  I went to the grocery store this morning.  What a zoo.  I had to stand there and wait for like 10 minutes just to get a carriage.  Once I got down to business though, I did pretty good.  I was out of there in like 40-45 minutes.
> ...



Maybe I'm just weird.  It's a carriage for my groceries.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 7, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Yeah, they're carts here too, but by whatever name they are really handy gathering up groceries at the grocery store.  We try to go to the store as little as possible, so when we do there is no way we could get a fraction of what we buy into one of those hand carried baskets.

Now I'm in the market for something like that to bring in the groceries from the car and to transport heavier stuff around the house.  With Hombre's bad hip and my bad back and less than fully functional left wing, having some help with transporting stuff is looking more and more attractive.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 7, 2017)

Folks down in southern Mississippi call them buggies... I have always called the shopping baskets...


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 7, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Oh people call them shopping carts here too.  I just call them carriages, probably because my mother always did too.  

Anyhow, I needed a few things so I need a "cart."


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 7, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



  Carriage works for me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 7, 2017)

Looking at the weather map, California sure doesn't look drought stricken today with rain or snow over most of the state.  Northern California is looking for the storm of the century - a foot of rain at lower elevations; seven feet of snow at the higher elevations.  That's going to be awful.  The central coast where Gracie is will also get hit but not as hard.

I'm looking at ice covering most of Alabama, blizzard warnings at Virginia Beach. . .generally a mess up and down both coasts.

I guess we are getting off pretty lightly here.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 7, 2017)

School is paid for the semester and my books are ordered.  I probably won't have them until the second or third day of classes, but hopefully that won't be too big of a deal.  Today and tomorrow are the last days of my 'vacation' time.  This will be my first full time semester.  I don't know how much more time I'll need to spend per week than I did in the last, shortened semester I did.  I'm taking 4 classes rather than 2, but the semester will be 2 times as long.  On the other hand, 1 of my classes last semester was just a silly mandatory kind of class, whereas this time I'll have a couple of medical classes (medical terminology and anatomy & physiology).  I'm going to see how well I do trying to follow the same basic schedule as the little one; wake up at 6:00, get the little one off to school at 6:45, then do my school work until she gets home at around 2:30.  I tend to be a night person, so I'm not sure how well I'll follow that.  A lot will probably depend on how much time per week I need to complete my work.

We ended up being a little too far south to get snow yesterday.  There was snow just 30-60 minutes drive north of us.  We got cold rain.  At least the icicles which ended up forming on the trees looked nice this morning.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 7, 2017)

It's here! The massive storm we all have been waiting for. High winds, 5 inches of rain expected.

We spent the night at the motel, got here to air out the RV before the deluge hits and are now in a currently ant free RV. Now, we hope the RV cover is waterproof and so far, no leaks...but the full brunt has not landed ashore yet...that comes within the next couple of hours....and goes on for another week. Then Another storm is behind it. Looks like two to three weeks of rain for us. Calif needs it but dayum. I keep thinking about the homeless with no cars!

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Jan 7, 2017)

Oh, and our local news forecaster said it's gonna be a weird storm, too. Weird how? Lots and lots of rain...but temp will be upper 60s to 70s...for which I am thankful. Pineapple express, they call it. And so far...they have been right. About 60 right now and i don't need my coat...just my sweater. Whew!

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 7, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



Just edging up a wee bit on political but you caught it.  

I have to ask though.  Do they have hamburgers in Russia?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 7, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Must be a Yankee thing......


----------



## Gracie (Jan 7, 2017)

If I asked for a grocery carriage here, the would call the men in white coats! [emoji23]

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Againsheila (Jan 7, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody know anything about gas fireplaces.  Ours won't start automatically.  We have someone coming next wednesday but in the meantime, we it the pilot light and had the fireplace for awhile today but then everything started smelling like gas.  We ended up turning the gas line off.  Is that normal?  Does it take awhile to get rid of the smell?  I know my gas oven smells like gas when I first turn it on, but it goes away pretty quickly.  Any ideas?
> ...



My fireplace is vented.  I ended up turning off the gas because the pilot light stayed on and the gas smell continued.  They'll be here on Wed and I'll have them look at it.  It's suppose to be an electrical starter but right now, if we start it, we have to use a lighter.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 7, 2017)

Decided to make burgers tonight but only had a little more than 1/2 pound so I made "meatloaf patties".
They take a little longer to cook and we don't put them on bread or buns as they already have Ritz crackers crushed up in them.  
Hamburger
One egg
Salt & pepper
Garlic powder
Onion powder (The wife like the taste of onion but onion doesn't agree with her)
Worcestershire sauce
About 16 Ritz crackers crushed.  
Divide into four equal sized patties cook on medium heat flipping four times 3-5 minutes per side, add cheese after last flip and cook till cheese is melted.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 7, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Hallo, all!  Still cold here but that's normal.  I heard that Alaska is only third coldest, most miserable winter in the US.  Both Minnesota and Michigan have us beat, and North Dakota is close behind us.  I knew Minnesotans came up here for the good weather!
> ...


I suppose, if only we had beaches.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 8, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Yes, offcourse, and it's a good variant for "eat something and run again"


----------



## peach174 (Jan 8, 2017)

Hello! Sbiker
How is everthing where your at?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 8, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's mom and her sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
Ringel's Gizmo and Boo and wellness for Ringel,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition and wellness for Gracie,

All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all others who need to find their way back.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 8, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Hello! Sbiker
> How is everthing where your at?



Oh, it's good...
First, here is cold, about -10C, and day before was snow, so now we have snowdrifts on the level of belt. Street roads are narrow and snowy, but there are no big traffic because of weekend. Good weather for walking, because there are no wind.

Now I'm drinking tea with chocolate and thinking - what would be best - to stay at home and sleep or to take a children and go to cinema. I think, closer to evening would be the best time to solve problem... In any case the main target for today is have a rest, because tomorrow first working week starts, and it need a fresh mind from me


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2017)

Gracie said:


> If I asked for a grocery carriage here, the would call the men in white coats! [emoji23]
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app





Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Nope, just a "me" thing.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 8, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello! Sbiker
> ...



Tea with chocolate.....I don't think I've tried chocolate in my tea before.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 8, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello! Sbiker
> ...



Hmm.  Tea with chocolate.  I might have to try that sometime.  Americans like coffee with chocolate but I've never thought about chocolate in my tea.

A movie with the kids sounds really good to me, but my Sunday will be a bit more laundry, some ironing, and more football.  

At least it has warmed up here.  34f this morning already and we could see 50 today.  That should get rid of the rest of the ice on the driveway.

So good morning Coffee Shoppers.  I'm off to forage for nuts and berries in the kitchen.  I slept in so Hombre had his breakfast without me.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 8, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Not liquid chocolate! I mean something like this:


----------



## mdk (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Sbiker (Jan 8, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Not only chocolate - a candies, a cookies with jam... Someone sweet with non-sweet tea. Sweet pancakes, for example...

Coffee I usually drink every working day - so, it don't associated with rest to me...

Glad to hear about warming on your side... Here is moderate frost, but what's doing now in Moscow and around! -44C in Kostroma - it's nonsense, about 10 degree lower, than it could be in cold winter... Very cold season... And we still waiting Epiphany with it's traditional frosts...

Children are to go to school tomorrow, no they're preparing for it. I think, I'll visit beer shop this time, get a 1.5l bottle of fresh beer and enjoy it till the dreamtime


----------



## peach174 (Jan 8, 2017)

Morning!

Wow!

I zonked out early last night.
I greeted Sbiker at round 10:30 p.m. last night and the next thing I knew it was ater 6:00 a.m. in the morning! 
I must have been sleepier than I felt, this  rarely happens to me. Very unusual.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 8, 2017)

Hot at 70 degrees today, with strong winds and more rain on the way. Weird weather. I'm wearing a t shirt and still sweating.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## peach174 (Jan 8, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Hot at 70 degrees today, with strong winds and more rain on the way. Weird weather. I'm wearing a t shirt and still sweating.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



70's are our normal winter temps.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 8, 2017)

Same here, but not in January!

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## peach174 (Jan 8, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Same here, but not in January!
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app




It is for us in Jan. 
That's why the Canadians come here during the Winter.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 8, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > If I asked for a grocery carriage here, the would call the men in white coats! [emoji23]
> ...



'Round these here parts that's called a "buggy".  

Don't ask me why --- they don't seem to have bugs.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 8, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Wow!
> 
> ...



And I was up uncharacteristically last night--finally around 2 a.m. gave myself a stern Mama Fox order to go to bed.  And once I did, I slept through to after 8 this morning and then dozed until about 9:30 when I finally got up;


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 8, 2017)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



In Texas they were buggies too.  But here they are carts.  I usually just ask someody bringing one back whether all the wheels work right and if they do, I don't care what I call it.   

And good to see you Pogo.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 8, 2017)

Everybody pray for my hubbie.
The Fire dept is here and they think he has passed a blood clot through his heart and is moving into sholder to brain or a heat attack.

God I ccant even type Im shaking so bad.
Lordhelp us.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 8, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Everybody pray for my hubbie.
> The Fire dept is here and they think he has passed a blood clot through his heart and is moving into sholder to brain or a heat attack.
> 
> God I ccant even type Im shaking so bad.
> Lordhelp us.


Storming heaven with prayers.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 8, 2017)

They confirmed heart attack.
Taking by helicopter to Tucson.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 8, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Hot at 70 degrees today, with strong winds and more rain on the way. Weird weather. I'm wearing a t shirt and still sweating.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



It's all relative I think.  When I was managing a large agency in Kansas we had an olympic size indoor pool.  In the winter we could keep the water 5 degrees cooler than we could in the summer and people were comfortable.  In the summer, at the same temperature, they would declare the water freezing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 8, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Everybody pray for my hubbie.
> The Fire dept is here and they think he has passed a blood clot through his heart and is moving into sholder to brain or a heat attack.
> 
> God I ccant even type Im shaking so bad.
> Lordhelp us.



Oh gosh, Peach, just saw this.  Prayers on the way.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 8, 2017)

peach174 said:


> They confirmed heart attack.
> Taking by helicopter to Tucson.



I hope it will be ok for you, My uncle had a heart attack and made a good recovery.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 8, 2017)

peach174 said:


> They confirmed heart attack.
> Taking by helicopter to Tucson.



Are you able to ride with him?   Praying so hard!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 8, 2017)

Peach, I missed your post too!
Praying very hard! Keep us updated!

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 8, 2017)

peach174 said:


> They confirmed heart attack.
> Taking by helicopter to Tucson.


Better get going.  Drive safe, please.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 8, 2017)

peach174 said:


> They confirmed heart attack.
> Taking by helicopter to Tucson.


Praying harder for you guys.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 8, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > They confirmed heart attack.
> ...


Better yet get a cool headed friend to drive you up.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 8, 2017)

Yes have friend coming to drive me.

He had 2nd heart attack before flight.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 8, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Yes have friend coming to drive me.
> 
> He had 2nd heart attack before flight.



I'm glad to hear that.  Wise.   But sending up prayers and all manner of positive thoughts your way.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 8, 2017)

Wish we were closer miles wise, peach. We would be there lickety split.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Jan 8, 2017)

I sure wish we had a different button. Pushing LIKE is so wrong..but it's the only way to confirm validation.


Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 8, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Everybody pray for my hubbie.
> The Fire dept is here and they think he has passed a blood clot through his heart and is moving into sholder to brain or a heat attack.
> 
> God I ccant even type Im shaking so bad.
> Lordhelp us.


Oh, dear...hooks are crossed for hubby, Peach.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 8, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Everybody pray for my hubbie.
> The Fire dept is here and they think he has passed a blood clot through his heart and is moving into sholder to brain or a heat attack.
> 
> God I ccant even type Im shaking so bad.
> Lordhelp us


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 8, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Everybody pray for my hubbie.
> The Fire dept is here and they think he has passed a blood clot through his heart and is moving into sholder to brain or a heat attack.
> 
> God I ccant even type Im shaking so bad.
> Lordhelp us.


----------



## Sherry (Jan 8, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Everybody pray for my hubbie.
> The Fire dept is here and they think he has passed a blood clot through his heart and is moving into sholder to brain or a heat attack.
> 
> God I ccant even type Im shaking so bad.
> Lordhelp us.



Peach, WQ and I have you both in our prayers.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 8, 2017)

Peach174 I will be praying for your husband's speedy recovery and for you in these troubling times.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 8, 2017)

Just checking in to see if any more news has been posted about Mr peach.
Still sending prayers too.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 8, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Yes have friend coming to drive me.
> 
> He had 2nd heart attack before flight.




My Dad had a heart attack 2 years ago.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 8, 2017)

Just got home.
He went into surgery to put stents in and found extensive blockage.
He will have Open Heart Surgery (coronary artery bypass in two or three days.
Thank you all.
Keep praying for us. Double time for Mr.Peach


----------



## Gracie (Jan 8, 2017)

Sounds like he is in very good hands now, hon. Prayers still forthcoming.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 8, 2017)

So wish there was more to do than just stand by and pray.  But we can do that.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 8, 2017)

Just got a call from the Hospital.
They are taking him back into surgery to put a line in from his groin to his heart to help it pump better.
Doc said he is doing well, that means our prayers are working, especially after two heart attacks.
The Doc will call me back when he gets out of surgery tonight to tell me how he is doing.
The friend that took me up to Tucson is not all that healthy himself, so when we found out what it was and long this going to be, I had him take me home. He looked very tired and his hip was really bothering him when he had to walk the long corridors.
I have a younger neighbor that will take me back tomorrow morning. I can't do Tucson morning crowd of cars.
I can't think at all I'm numb. I couldn't even think of the word helicopter when I got to the front desk, nor for the rest of the time  I was there or the ride back home.

He was in surgery for many hours for the 1st one.
This one will also be many hours.

I know emergency medical and I knew right away he was having a heart attack.
I kept him awake, he wanted to go to sleep. At least I didn't have to do CPR.
Not good ,


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 8, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Just got home.
> He went into surgery to put stents in and found extensive blockage.
> He will have Open Heart Surgery (coronary artery bypass in two or three days.
> Thank you all.
> Keep praying for us. Double time for Mr.Peach



Let him everything will be good..


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 8, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Just got a call from the Hospital.
> They are taking him back into surgery to put a line in from his groin to his heart to help it pump better.
> Doc said he is doing well, that means our prayers are working, especially after two heart attacks.
> The Doc will call me back when he gets out of surgery tonight to tell me how he is doing.
> ...



The first hours are critical and because you got him help quickly, there is every reason to be hopeful.  I am so glad you have a driver for tomorrow.  I know it's tearing you up not being there tonight.  But do try to get some sleep.  You will help him more if you stay well.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 9, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's mom and her sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
Ringel's Gizmo and Boo and wellness for Ringel,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition and wellness for Gracie,
*Special emergency prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 tonight and in the coming days.*

All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all others who need to find their way back.


----------



## Kat (Jan 9, 2017)

for you and your husband, Peach.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 9, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Just got a call from the Hospital.
> They are taking him back into surgery to put a line in from his groin to his heart to help it pump better.
> Doc said he is doing well, that means our prayers are working, especially after two heart attacks.
> The Doc will call me back when he gets out of surgery tonight to tell me how he is doing.
> ...


Still wishing you all the best and for the success of Mr. P's surgeries and recovery.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 9, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Everybody pray for my hubbie.
> The Fire dept is here and they think he has passed a blood clot through his heart and is moving into sholder to brain or a heat attack.
> 
> God I ccant even type Im shaking so bad.
> Lordhelp us.


Prayers for your hubbie, Peach.  Hoping he breezes right through this crisis.  Please alert me when anyone hears anything.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 9, 2017)

peach174 said:


> They confirmed heart attack.
> Taking by helicopter to Tucson.


----------



## Alex. (Jan 9, 2017)

peach174 said:


> They confirmed heart attack.
> Taking by helicopter to Tucson.


prayer and good thoughts your way. stay strong.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 9, 2017)

Got a call fom the hospital.
They were not abel to get the line in him, but is doing a little better with less pain this morning.
I'm going up later this morning.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 9, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Just got a call from the Hospital.
> They are taking him back into surgery to put a line in from his groin to his heart to help it pump better.
> Doc said he is doing well, that means our prayers are working, especially after two heart attacks.
> The Doc will call me back when he gets out of surgery tonight to tell me how he is doing.
> ...



All the Buddhist prayer flags on my porch are in your service Peach.  And me too.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 9, 2017)

I wish I could be there for you, Peach. Prayers and good thoughts is about all I have for my angel. Seems inadequate.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 9, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Got a call fom the hospital.
> They were not abel to get the line in him, but is doing a little better with less pain this morning.
> I'm going up later this morning.


Prayers for your husband and you, Peach.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 9, 2017)

I keep checking back to see if there is any news.  And honestly, all you CS people are so great.  All those prayers and positive vibes simply have to make a difference.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 9, 2017)

Just got home.
Being able to see him today helped me.
He looked better and I fed him a little lunch & supper today.
He has a wonderful team taking care of him, so that makes me feel so much better.
They said the surgery would be in a couple of days.
I will keep you all informed.
I'm beat, only got 3 hrs. sleep so I'm going to bed really early tonight.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 9, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> I wish I could be there for you, Peach. Prayers and good thoughts is about all I have for my angel. Seems inadequate.



I have my friends here too and they are helping me and 4 churches in Benson are doing power prayers.
Our Baptist church, the Mormon Church, the Catholic Church and the Lutheran Church.
I'm calling the Monastery tomorrow 
Prayers are powerful Ernie and combined they become mighty. 
Thank you all and especially the prayers.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 9, 2017)

Talk to you all tomorrow.
I hurt and I'm tired.
And thank each and everyone one of you again, we got a great message board. 
You all are helping me to stay strong!
I don't think I could do it without youse all!!!!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 9, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Got a call fom the hospital.
> They were not abel to get the line in him, but is doing a little better with less pain this morning.
> I'm going up later this morning.



Oh Peach!  So sorry to read this.    How is he and how are you?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 9, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Talk to you all tomorrow.
> I hurt and I'm tired.
> And thank each and everyone one of you again, we got a great message board.
> You all are helping me to stay strong!
> I don't think I could do it without youse all!!!!



Yes you need to get some sleep.  Sleep well.  Will be thinking of you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 9, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I could be there for you, Peach. Prayers and good thoughts is about all I have for my angel. Seems inadequate.
> ...



I hope you are sleeping as I write this, Peach, but yes, prayer is powerful.  I can't explain the difference it made when I was having my own medical crisis last year--it was only after it was obvious that I would live that my surgeon told me how much danger I was actually in and I realized how important all those pulling for me were.  And knowing the Coffee Shoppers were with me in spirit was an important part of all that.. 

But through it all, there was so little discomfort, no fear, and an overwhelming sense of being loved.  And my friends, that is a result of prayer regardless of the beliefs of the person sending them and regardless of the ultimate outcome.  Willing the best for your friend is also a form of prayer and oh my how some of the believers are powerful pray-ers too.

The next days will be critical for Mr. P and our Peach needs them too.  And you can feel the love and concern among all of us even though only one of us has actually met Peach. Adding our support to all those power prayer groups will definitely help.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 9, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's mom and her sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
Ringel's Gizmo and Boo and wellness for Ringel,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition and wellness for Gracie,
*Special emergency prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 tonight and in the coming days.*

All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all others who need to find their way back.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 10, 2017)

Hope things are going well, Peach.  Prayers for you and your husband.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 10, 2017)

Morning everyone.

Today I have to take care of business in town so I'm not going up to see him today.
I know he is in good hands and I need to do some me time today.
He is throughly enjoying himself, flirtng wth the nurses and teasing them, now that he's out of so much pain. 
I could not really do much but sit there and be in the way. When you have long term illness you learn when to pick and choose your battles. 
They have him in the Post Critical room, not in Itensive Care.
They have to move him every two hours and when a team of four come in, I had to get out into the hall, so they had the room.
When he gets out of surgery after a couple more days, he will be moved to the Cardiac Observation room. I can help a littte more then.


When I called for the ambulance on Sun. he was sitting on his walker outside on the  front pourch.
When they put him down on the porch to work on him, that's when he went into full heart attack.
I took the walker to put back into the house to get it out of their way.
Well ,we just got a new screen door installed on Thusday and they put in a black step that I'm not used to yet.
I hit the front wheels of the walker and that stopped it dead in it's track.
I went down hard on my knees , but by holding onto the walker, I was able to control my fall just enough to hit the right side of my knees rather than the knee caps.
I scared the Emergency responders, they thought they might have had to treat me too for broken knee caps.
Boy would that have been fun,me with a broken knee cap or caps and helping him to recover when he gets home.

I managed to fall on the right side of each knee on the bigger side bone of each one.
I went down the hardest on the left knee and scraped the right knee.
I need to get the left knee swelling down this morning. It's a pretty bad bruise. Better that bigger side bone took it and not my knee caps.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 10, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I most definitely feel the love  and concern from all of you.  
I can attest to that, over power prayer.
In the late ninties, hubby got that blood infection from the same thing that you were talking about with your husband Foxfyre when he was in hospital.
He had a fever of 105.
We had 7 of our local town churches praying and he pulled out of it overnight.
The Doc's could not explain it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 10, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Today I have to take care of business in town so I'm not going up to see him today.
> I know he is in good hands and I need to do some me time today.
> ...


Why didn't you just climb up into the walker and drive it........?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 10, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Today I have to take care of business in town so I'm not going up to see him today.
> I know he is in good hands and I need to do some me time today.
> ...



So happy that you didn't seriously injure yourself but sorry you had any injury at all.  Few, if any, of us are at our best during the stress and complete fear especially when dealing with a life threatening crisis of a loved one.  

But there is much to be grateful for and much reason for optimism and encouragement--that skilled medical help was available, as you describe it a superb team at the hospital, relief from the dreadful pain and ability to have fun with the experience. . .

And the surgery he faces is so routine now that though all surgery is a concern, the probability of success is practically guaranteed.  There is much to dislike in some of the processes of healthcare these days, but how much medicine and procedures have improved over 20-50 years ago is such a blessing for so many of us.

Nevertheless, I think we'll keep the two of you on the critical vigil list at least through the surgery.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 10, 2017)

Ah, feels so good.
Lying on the couch with a cold pack on my bruse and my leg up on the back of the couch.
Relaxing..........

Yah know Ringle, if it had been motorized to drive it ,there would have been no problem.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 10, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Morning everyone.
> ...




Thank you dear friend.
When he gets over this, the next big hurtle will be a pretty big MS attack.
Any time a person who has MS has a body trauma, a full blown attack flares up.
We will have a team of hospital staff that will be helping him through both huge hurdles.
Thank the Lord that I can take him to the Benson Hospital for his rehabitaion for both events when he gets home.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 10, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Ah, feels so good.
> Lying on the couch with a cold pack on my bruse and my leg up on the back of the couch.
> Relaxing..........
> 
> Yah know Ringle, if it had been motorized to drive it ,there would have been no problem.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 10, 2017)

Peach, I found the perfect walker for him.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 10, 2017)

One thing I've been dealing with is when Boo was really sick he would hide in the library/great room, the only part of the house that is carpeted........  He peed in there, most hit a plastic bag and some pattern paper that was on the floor but not all of it......  
3:1 ratio of water to white vinegar, saturate the areas then allow to dry, sprinkle with baking soda then scrub with a mix of water and peroxide, finally I have to hit it with the little Bissell hand steam cleaner.  Fun, fun..........


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 10, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



And there is always a chance that you'll get through this without the MS attack too.  But at least you are experienced with it and can handle it whatever is ahead.

Looks like good weather for the week ahead which is also a good thing.  I checked the map and see that you have I-10 the whole way to Tuscon.  And that too is a blessing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 10, 2017)

I don't know about the rest of you but we are suddenly back to fall weather--mid 50's daytime and above freezing at night.  Not sure what to think but won't complain.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 10, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> I don't know about the rest of you but we are suddenly back to fall weather--mid 50's daytime and above freezing at night.  Not sure what to think but won't complain.


76 degrees at noon today in Cowtown. Day before yesterday it was 17 degrees. Crazy weather everywhere.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 10, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> I don't know about the rest of you but we are suddenly back to fall weather--mid 50's daytime and above freezing at night.  Not sure what to think but won't complain.


Here it's 50s at night and 70s during the day, ended up tossing off extra covers last night, the ones the wife threw over me when she came to bed.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 10, 2017)

Our own arctic freeze seems to be abating.  Temperatures climbed above 32 degrees for the first time since, what seems like, the early 1990s.  Icy a bit, slushy a lot, but nothing has to be shoveled.  I did chemically shovel the driveway at lunchtime.  A little calcium chloride between my tires and the asphalt goes a long way.

My powers of intuitive thinking took a bit of a vacation today.  The new program for housing inspections now asks for a resident signature.  I found that during the first inspections I conducted this morning.  The building manager and I agreed that we should provide a stylus so that the residents could sign the iPad after their inspection.

So, during my lunch hour, I scoured the town looking for a package of styluses (styli?).  In the third store I visited, a clerk approached me and asked if she could help.  "Yes!  I'm looking for a stylus someone could sign an iPad with."  "Umm.  Let me look!"

"You know a rubber tipped stick..."

Why couldn't an eraser do the trick?  During the Space Race, Americans spent over a million dollars developing a pen that could write in zero gravity.  The Russians used a pencil.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 10, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Not according to them. I also know he will too.
When he fell into the drywall last summer putting in the new water heater he had just gotten over a long one.
He bruised his back and it went right back into MS again. It prolonged it another 4 weeks.
Their goal is to keep the MS attack as minimimal of possible.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 10, 2017)

We have grey skies but it's not cold here in the low sixties.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 10, 2017)

Looks like Mr. and Mrs. Gracie are still getting heavy rain and will continue to get it off and on at least until tomorrow.  That has to be tough in that tiny RV and can't even get out to walk around.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 10, 2017)

The weather since Christmas has conspired to keep my brother from seasoning the Weber Smoky Mountain cooker I bought him for Christmas.  The procedure is simple enough.  Put hot charcoal briquettes in the bottom, add a few chunks of hickory, put a pound of sliced bacon on the cooking rack and monitor the temperature so you could get to know what to expect.

After this initial seasoning, the oils coating the interior are supposed to burn away, the bacon smoke and fat seal up any holes invisible to the naked eye, and the smoker is ready to cook any and all manner of meats, cheeses, nuts, fish or anything else.

But sub freezing temperatures one day followed by cold, icy rain the next have kept him from this important first step.  This weekend though...

He is quite the gourmand, my baby brother.  His fascination with cooking shows and his appetite for really good food has made him an accomplished amateur chef.  Together, he and I have roasted more than a dozen whole hogs.  But this smoker will provide him the means to cook up batches of ribs, a slew of beef brisket, and, coupled with the big Kitchen Aide mixer I got him a few years back along with all the cool attachments, smoke sausages by the yard!

He can't top my chili though.  I learned a few things during a project I had in Texas back in the late 1980s and, between the Houston influences and a side trip to New Orleans, I think I have chili down pat.

And so, with ulterior reasons not so thinly disguised, I got him the "Cadillac of Smokers"!  My mouth is already watering.

Not too bad for a couple of Yinzers from Pittsburgh!  Our part of the nation is not renown for a barbeque tradition.  Pittsburgher tend to just put French Fries on everything, from salads to sandwiches, and call it 'local cuisine'.   Later this month. we are going to dine on southern barbeque at 40 degrees north latitude.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 10, 2017)

Looks like I'm going into town tomorrow to pay bills and get my mail.
I'm still getting calls and waiting for calls. I'm waiting for a call from his Regular M.D. here in Benson.
Also changing my turtels water and cleaning the filter.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 10, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> The weather since Christmas has conspired to keep my brother from seasoning the Weber Smoky Mountain cooker I bought him for Christmas.  The procedure is simple enough.  Put hot charcoal briquettes in the bottom, add a few chunks of hickory, put a pound of sliced bacon on the cooking rack and monitor the temperature so you could get to know what to expect.
> 
> After this initial seasoning, the oils coating the interior are supposed to burn away, the bacon smoke and fat seal up any holes invisible to the naked eye, and the smoker is ready to cook any and all manner of meats, cheeses, nuts, fish or anything else.
> 
> ...




Ah pittsburgh.
My husband was born in Kane County, Pennsylvania.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 10, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > The weather since Christmas has conspired to keep my brother from seasoning the Weber Smoky Mountain cooker I bought him for Christmas.  The procedure is simple enough.  Put hot charcoal briquettes in the bottom, add a few chunks of hickory, put a pound of sliced bacon on the cooking rack and monitor the temperature so you could get to know what to expect.
> ...


Is Kane County in the north central part of PA?


----------



## peach174 (Jan 10, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...




Not exactly sure.
I think its North West though.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 10, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


He was born at home, not a hospital. 
That's why I said county.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 10, 2017)

Damien one of the Fire Dept EM just came by.
He said he lost his Finger Probe Pulse ox meter.
We looked around but could not find it.
He is a real nice young man.
I hope he finds it.
I don't know if they have to pay for lost equipment or not.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 10, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Morning everyone.
> ...




Yes heart surgery has come a long way and he more than likely will get through this. He's a strong fighter.
It depends on what they find when they get in there.
He had a coronary when he was 33.
That was 3 years before I met him. We have been together for 33 years.
The fight was to keep him from more.
As a team we kept it at bay for a total of 36 years.
Hopefully for lots more years again in the future, after this is all over.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2017)

Just got out of dentist's office.  Father other numb. Mrg is in there now getting his filled. Two old cdgers, mumbling today. And yes... It sucks with this weather. Sucks awful.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2017)

Father other numb? Wtf is that? Face is numb! Not fingers!

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2017)

My teeth are ugly. 
Losing a lot of enamel now. I try to keep hygiene proper but it's hard being homeless and using only bottled water in an RV. I don't want to smile anymore. Ugly.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 10, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Today I have to take care of business in town so I'm not going up to see him today.
> I know he is in good hands and I need to do some me time today.
> ...


True, that, Peach.  Bigger bones take a lot more punishment than smaller ones, and a torn or dislocated meniscus can be a lot more trouble to heal up than bruised bones.  Still, it's more than you need, or deserve (most likely).  Most intense good thoughts and wishes still coming your, and Mr. P's way.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 10, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


A google search later and I found out there is no Kane County in Pennsylvania but there is a Kane, Pennsylvania and it's in McKean County.  That's a particularly beautiful part of the commonwealth, nestled in the Allegheny mountains in the heart of the snowbelt.  North west Pennsylvania up east of Edinbough and Meadville.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 10, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Father other numb? Wtf is that? Face is numb! Not fingers!
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


Nothing better than auto-correct.  Bad enough when fellow posters correct you at every turn, let alone the dang-nabbed computer!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2017)

I feel another spell of depression coming on. Might be quiet for awhile, but I will check in soon as it passes.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 10, 2017)

Since the partner has been sidelined, we have spent some portion of almost every week up in Willow.  It now becomes clear how much more firewood we will need, living here full-time.  A friend of mine told his grandfather's rule of thumb was to cut and stack enough firewood to fill the house and that should be enough for a "normal" winter.  So, this afternoon, I dug some seasoned spruce out of the snow and stacked it, ready to cut to stove lengths.  Next week, the partner will go to our "wood lot" where we have a load of birch stacked and seasoned.  It will still have to be cut to length and some of it split, but the 5 cords I laid up this fall will not make it much longer.
Our temps have been fairly normal, for this time of year.  Above 0F, but barely.  No more significant snow, actually the snow has been pretty insignificant this year, so far.  But the frost has been brutal.  Since the sun rises barely high enough to clear the tree tops, we've been using the generator more, too.  I'm hoping the partner will finally begin to see the virtues of windpower.  There's more wind than one would think, tucked down in the forest like we are, and there isn't really enough sunlight to power the solar system very effectively.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 10, 2017)

Back when I was heating with wood all the old timers used to say you never split and stacked to much wood for the future...Never want to leave your wife's next husband set up with to much wood...


----------



## peach174 (Jan 10, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Morning everyone.
> ...




Well I learned how to fall from the expert ,my husband in how to fall and not hurt yourself.
The man has fallen a gazillion times since 78 from his MS.

There really is no excuse but to be honest and tell you all I'm a clutz sometimes.
Even when I was a kid I would hook my little toes on chairs and tabel legs.
Sometimes I accidently cut myself with a sharp knife in the kitchen.
Still it's rare and few times over the years.
My left little toe was broken so many times it was curled, by the time I was 30.
My 175lb. Mastiff accidently stepped on it and rebroke it but it's flat again now.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 10, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...




Yes, that's correct.
I couldn't remember.
McKean County.
Kane is the town they had to go to register his birth.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 10, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I feel another spell of depression coming on. Might be quiet for awhile, but I will check in soon as it passes.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



Your in my prayers dear lady.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 10, 2017)

Real good news that TMC did not call.
That means he is doing well and holding stabel.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 10, 2017)

peach174 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Your description of klutzy could be me.  Wanna hunting camp story?


----------



## peach174 (Jan 10, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...




Yes I do.
Please.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 10, 2017)

peach174 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


OK,here goes:
The first year I worked in the camp I didn't have my guide's license yet so I agreed to run base camp. I took my  (then 13-yr-old)daughter with me. Her job was to look after the master guide's young son. One morning I  was preparing breakfast, which included meat patties made of fresh caribou. We used fresh meat off the rack as much as possible. I was cutting the caribou into chunks and my daughter was grinding the meat. Well, I managed to take a sizeable chunk off of my thumb and before I could stop her, the kid had already run it through the grinder. I guess I could legitimately claim to put myself into everything I cook, one way or another.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 10, 2017)

OK, time for you to go "eeewww"!


----------



## peach174 (Jan 10, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> OK, time for you to go "eeewww"!



No, I don't think so.
Crap happens in this world ya know.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 10, 2017)

peach174 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > OK, time for you to go "eeewww"!
> ...


But the clients don't always have to eat the crap. Want another hunting camp story?


----------



## peach174 (Jan 10, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Yep!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 10, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Today I have to take care of business in town so I'm not going up to see him today.
> I know he is in good hands and I need to do some me time today.
> ...



Ouchie.  Sounds painful.  Like you said though, good thing it's just bruised and nothing is broken.  Glad to hear that Mr. Peach is doing better.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 10, 2017)

Okay, you asked for it! 

One of my buddies was the camp cook this year.   We had three brothers in camp. They drank heavily and were abusive and disrespectful of the "hired help".  One evening, in their cups, two brothers tossed their dinners out of the kitchen claiming the food tasted like shit. Mind that camp cooking was anything but superb. 
Next morning the camp cook accompanied the camp security guard, a large Rottweiler, on his morning rounds. Needless to say, the hungover brothers were quite unable to distinguish when the gravy served on biscuits really should have tasted like shit.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 10, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> I don't know about the rest of you but we are suddenly back to fall weather--mid 50's daytime and above freezing at night.  Not sure what to think but won't complain.



It was freezing here this morning, like 11 degrees.  Then this evening, it started raining and got like 30 degrees warmer.  Lol. Pfft . . .  Weather!  Who knows what it will do?


----------



## peach174 (Jan 10, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Okay, you asked for it!
> 
> One of my buddies was the camp cook this year.   We had three brothers in camp. They drank heavily and were abusive and disrespectful of the "hired help".  One evening, in their cups, two brothers tossed their dinners out of the kitchen claiming the food tasted like shit. Mind that camp cooking was anything but superb.
> Next morning the camp cook accompanied the camp security guard, a large Rottweiler, on his morning rounds. Needless to say, the hungover brothers were quite unable to distinguish when the gravy served on biscuits really should have tasted like shit.




.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 10, 2017)

peach174 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, you asked for it!
> ...


Don't say I didn't warn you! 
Hopefully I made you smile. 
I have one more pretty good one. Ya wanna read about it?


----------



## peach174 (Jan 10, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...




*No!*


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 10, 2017)

peach174 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Your choice. This one doesn't involve eating anything.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 10, 2017)

peach174 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


No,you didn't smile or no more stories?


----------



## peach174 (Jan 10, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



No more stories.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 10, 2017)

When I was up there yesterday, the whole floor is heart patients with the middle of the floor being the nurses stations and  their computers.
Then an  isle on each side of all the rooms.
This lady came in and sat down to play live harp music and all I could think of was the song knock, knock, knocking on heavens door. It's suppose to be soothing to the patients.
Ha!
I had to get out of there while that was going on. 
I told hubby I was going to get something from the cafeteria.
I actually walked the halls to learn all of the twisting corridors and halls.
Even the people that work there say its easy to get lost there because of the ill design.
The place is huge.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 10, 2017)

peach174 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Me neither.  I'm scared now . . . and kind of sick too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 11, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's mom and her sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
Ringel's Gizmo and Boo and wellness for Ringel,
Gracie and Mr. Gracie in a difficult transition and wellness for Gracie,
Special emergency prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days*.*

All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all others who need to find their way back.


----------



## Kat (Jan 11, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> ...




Gorgeous. Both pictures.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 11, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Our own arctic freeze seems to be abating.  Temperatures climbed above 32 degrees for the first time since, what seems like, the early 1990s.  Icy a bit, slushy a lot, but nothing has to be shoveled.  I did chemically shovel the driveway at lunchtime.  A little calcium chloride between my tires and the asphalt goes a long way.
> 
> My powers of intuitive thinking took a bit of a vacation today.  The new program for housing inspections now asks for a resident signature.  I found that during the first inspections I conducted this morning.  The building manager and I agreed that we should provide a stylus so that the residents could sign the iPad after their inspection.
> 
> ...



 I know this anecdot... In reality, using pencil has another problems - graphite dust

Today I saw sun in window, through clouds - it was like Moon, thickness of clouds were just enough to provide this sight. Wonderful moment.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 11, 2017)

Gracie said:


> My teeth are ugly.
> Losing a lot of enamel now. I try to keep hygiene proper but it's hard being homeless and using only bottled water in an RV. I don't want to smile anymore. Ugly.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



I remember my milk teeth problems from childhood - it was terrible... And, it's strange, my returns from dental clinic strongly associated with funerals of another Soviet leader of "five-years of magnificent funerals" ))) Now my son have the same problems with teeths, and it's terrible again...


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 11, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Awful!! Creepy!


----------



## peach174 (Jan 11, 2017)

I feel like such a failure.
This wasn't suppose to happen on my watch.
Damm IT!
It's an adjustment that I have to work out, the philosophy was failure is not an option.
Now I'm lost.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 11, 2017)

All of the years of reading information, special diets, cooking from scratch.......... 
Out the window......
.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 11, 2017)

peach174 said:


> I feel like such a failure.
> This wasn't suppose to happen on my watch.
> Damm IT!
> It's an adjustment that I have to work out, the philosophy was failure is not an option.
> Now I'm lost.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 11, 2017)

peach174 said:


> I feel like such a failure.
> This wasn't suppose to happen on my watch.
> Damm IT!
> It's an adjustment that I have to work out, the philosophy was failure is not an option.
> Now I'm lost.





peach174 said:


> All of the years of reading information, special diets, cooking from scratch..........
> Out the window......



RUBBISH...

Peach I am just a mere observer here on this planet for a short time... I have tried while here to notice how we treat each other... While I don't know you very well, I have detected your loyalty and dedication to your husband the short time I have been here... I am willing to bet the farm you have absolutely no reason to feel guilty in anyway... We like to think we have control, but I have a hunch that some higher power is in control... Be there and love your husband and you will be the best medicine he could ever receive...


----------



## peach174 (Jan 11, 2017)

I know it Ridgerunner.
It's another hill to battle but will not be defeated.
Like I said you have to pick and choose your battles.
I needed to just break down and cry which I don't do very well.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 11, 2017)

peach174 said:


> I know it Ridgerunner.
> It's another hill to battle but will not be defeated.
> Like I said you have to pick and choose your battles.
> I needed to just break down and cry which I don't do very well.



You certainly did.  And if you did, that is a good thing.  You need that release.

Some things are simply beyond our control and there isn't any one of us who can't think back and say 'if only I/we hadn't done that or if only I/we had done that'.  But the truth is if we had chosen or known to do everything as right as it can be done, the fates will still not always be kind.  Sometimes it is just going to suck.  And when it does, all any of us can do is the best we can with the situation as it is.  And when we just aren't up to being superman or superwoman, we sure don't help by beating ourselves up.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 11, 2017)

Hospital just called me.
They say he is doing very well and has remained in good stable condition.
Everyone's prayers are working. 
They said it will be a couple more days before his surgery.
They are slowly getting him off of the ballon.
I will go up tomorrow to see him.
This has given me 2 days to get everything ready for him here when he gets home and business things for here to do.
I dont know what is up with his regular Dr.
I still haven't recieved a call from him.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 11, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > I know it Ridgerunner.
> ...




Yes, I was finally able to do so, but with a battle.
Sometimes I'm  my own worst enemy.
I do feel so much better.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 11, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Life is eternal battle, but we're with you!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 11, 2017)

That was a bad storm night. In more ways than one.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 11, 2017)

Gracie said:


> That was a bad storm night. In more ways than one.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


You two okay?


----------



## Gracie (Jan 11, 2017)

No.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## peach174 (Jan 11, 2017)

Gracie said:


> No.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app




What can we do to help?
Tell us what  we can do to help you please.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 11, 2017)

Our anniversary is the 16th.
What a rotten way to spend it in a hospital hey
I have to come up with an idea for a little something for us in his hospital room.
A card for sure, I think candles are out as well as flowers.
I drawing a blank any suggestions?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 11, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know about the rest of you but we are suddenly back to fall weather--mid 50's daytime and above freezing at night.  Not sure what to think but won't complain.
> ...


Mid to upper 70's during the day and upper 50's at night for the next 10 days here.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 11, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Our anniversary is the 16th.
> What a rotten way to spend it in a hospital hey
> I have to come up with an idea for a little something for us in his hospital room.
> A card for sure, I think candles are out as well as flowers.
> I drawing a blank any suggestions?


Dancing girls???


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 11, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Our anniversary is the 16th.
> What a rotten way to spend it in a hospital hey
> I have to come up with an idea for a little something for us in his hospital room.
> A card for sure, I think candles are out as well as flowers.
> I drawing a blank any suggestions?



Maybe Music and photos of your time together... A time capsule set to music you both enjoy...


----------



## peach174 (Jan 11, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Our anniversary is the 16th.
> ...




He's having to much fun  already flirting with all his nurses.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 11, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Our anniversary is the 16th.
> ...




Hey that sounds good.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 11, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Our anniversary is the 16th.
> What a rotten way to spend it in a hospital hey
> I have to come up with an idea for a little something for us in his hospital room.
> A card for sure, I think candles are out as well as flowers.
> I drawing a blank any suggestions?


Balloons always work, but what about framed family photographs?  How about an anniversary playlist including songs played at your wedding and hits from those beautiful courting years.  Something warm like a favorite sweater or sweatshirt with his favorite team's logo.

dammit ridgerunner!  I thought those were my ideas!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 11, 2017)

peach174 said:


> All of the years of reading information, special diets, cooking from scratch..........
> Out the window......
> .


Out the window? Hell no. You were able to postpone the inevitable for 36 years. You've been incredibly successful and now, with some intervention from a surgeon, you can get back to what has been so successful for so long.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 11, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




So who would have thought southern Alabama and your near tropical climate would share weather with El Paso square dab in the middle of the desert?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 11, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Our anniversary is the 16th.
> What a rotten way to spend it in a hospital hey
> I have to come up with an idea for a little something for us in his hospital room.
> A card for sure, I think candles are out as well as flowers.
> I drawing a blank any suggestions?



Does he read?  How about a special book you could read passages from together?  Or load some memories on an Ipad or other such device and look at them together.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 11, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


I suppose you shouldn't be stressing his repaired heart too much just yet. Maybe put together some photos from the last 33 years as has been suggested


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 11, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Our anniversary is the 16th.
> What a rotten way to spend it in a hospital hey
> I have to come up with an idea for a little something for us in his hospital room.
> A card for sure, I think candles are out as well as flowers.
> I drawing a blank any suggestions?


How about a cordless power drill or a bench saw? Men love to drill holes and cut boards.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 11, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Our anniversary is the 16th.
> ...



Great idea, but will the hospital allow power drills and bench saws in the hospital room?


----------



## peach174 (Jan 11, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Our anniversary is the 16th.
> ...




Yes we are both big time readers.
I am moving 2 bookselves today in order for him to have clear passages with his wheelchair and walker.
That sounds good.
I wonder if they would let him have his kimbel.
I dont know where the plug for the charger would be for him.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 11, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


For therapy, yes. Hospitals need more bookcases.


----------



## Kat (Jan 11, 2017)

Maybe watch a good movie together...if  you can. Anything relaxing and calm.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 11, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Temperatures are similar, but we get so much more rain here. 66"/year vs. 10"/year.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 11, 2017)

Kat said:


> Maybe watch a good movie together...if  you can. Anything relaxing and calm.



Good sugestion but there is no way to do that in a hospital room.
They have only basic cable.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 11, 2017)

Kat said:


> Maybe watch a good movie together...if you can. Anything relaxing and calm.



Apocalypse Now


----------



## Kat (Jan 11, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe watch a good movie together...if you can. Anything relaxing and calm.
> ...


 
  That's so bad!


----------



## Kat (Jan 11, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe watch a good movie together...if  you can. Anything relaxing and calm.
> ...




I was thinking if you had a laptop to take in...


----------



## peach174 (Jan 11, 2017)

Kat said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...




The PC & laptop are in the shop for right now.
All I have right now is the kindel.


----------



## Kat (Jan 11, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...




Well shoot. Was just a suggestion anyhow. I am positive you will come up with something.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 11, 2017)

Kat said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...




Thank you, they have all been great suggestions.
I think I'll combine them and do several things right on the 16th in the hospital room.
Then the others over a span of time. 
Thanks you guys your all great people.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 11, 2017)

Kat said:


> Maybe watch a good movie together...if  you can. Anything relaxing and calm.


Starship Troopers?


----------



## peach174 (Jan 11, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe watch a good movie together...if  you can. Anything relaxing and calm.
> ...




Na
Maybe Dark Star?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 11, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


So it goes without saying that Texas Chainsaw Massacre and Threesome Fantasies Fulfilled are out also.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 11, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Na
> Maybe Dark Star?


----------



## peach174 (Jan 11, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Na
> > Maybe Dark Star?




No
John Carpenters 1974 outter space movie
The opening song is about our home town.
Benson, Az.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 11, 2017)

Yuck.  Freezing rain here.  Double yuck.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 11, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I had my Kindle in all of the five days I was in ICU a year ago September.  The techs were very gracious to plug it in for me every time it needed charging.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 11, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Thank you BFF
I'll take it up to him.
He has nothing to watch except maybe 12 whole channels. 
When he's used to hundreds.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 11, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Ridgerunner >>> bonehead

Listened to more albums than watched movies....


----------



## peach174 (Jan 11, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...




Then you missed a good country western song. 

song benson az - Bing video


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 11, 2017)

Hey I think I sold them the pot they were smokin'


----------



## peach174 (Jan 11, 2017)

Just got done talking to hubbie on the phone
He sounds really good and strong.
He says the machines are driving him crazy with all of the noises.
He is very happy about me bringing up his kindel for him.
He's going to ask them if he can have it and call me tomorrow morning.

He said in another day they will do a scan on his legs to find 3 good veins to use for his triple bypass.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 11, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Yuck.  Freezing rain here.  Double yuck.


No rain here.......  Upper 70s......  Had to put my gym shorts on.......


----------



## peach174 (Jan 11, 2017)

It's 57 here right now but it will be 70 for the next two days.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 11, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


There's a place to plug it into the bed.  Those chords are never long enough.  I also had my tablet in ICU.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 11, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...




Thank you, 
No they aren't.
I got him one of the extra long ones but even it's not really long enough.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 11, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Hope you're holding up okay, peach.  Seems like he's doing much better.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 11, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Yes I'm doing ok.
I fell apart early this morning, but many here straightened me out and got me through it and on the right track again.
It felt good to break down and cry. I was fighting it.
It was something I needed to do.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 11, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


The coffee shop looks after their own, for sure.  You take good care, hon.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 11, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...




Yes we do.
We all love and care for each other.
We are upset that we can't seem to help Gracie and her husband right now though.
.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 11, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Our anniversary is the 16th.
> ...




There was no courting years.
It was one of those love at first sight  things and we got married 8 months later.
I was staying with some friends in Bakersfield, I hated being there always grey and rainy.
He was my knight in shining armour, who rode up into the yard on a steal horse and took me away from there down to San Deigo.


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## blackhawk (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 11, 2017)

We've been looking online, Tucson, Phoenix, Tucson, Phoenix and have found the most house for the money is located in Casa Grande, Collidge, San Tan Valley, Maricopa.  I like the idea of Casa Grande, almost dead center between Phoenix and Tucson.  Now when the disability comes through and we get all that back pay then we'll look at buying.  
Might head up that way in a week or two just to look around and get a feel for the areas mentioned.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 11, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe watch a good movie together...if  you can. Anything relaxing and calm.
> ...



Awesome movie, for becoming more optimistic


----------



## peach174 (Jan 11, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> We've been looking online, Tucson, Phoenix, Tucson, Phoenix and have found the most house for the money is located in Casa Grande, Collidge, San Tan Valley, Maricopa.  I like the idea of Casa Grande, almost dead center between Phoenix and Tucson.  Now when the disability comes through and we get all that back pay then we'll look at buying.
> Might head up that way in a week or two just to look around and get a feel for the areas mentioned.




Casa Grande is a nice place.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 12, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...



Well I don't know you well Ridgerunner, but from what I have observed so far, the world needs more boneheads.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 12, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



You sound like Hombre and me.  We met in June, had our first date in July, were engaged by September and married the following February.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 12, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> We've been looking online, Tucson, Phoenix, Tucson, Phoenix and have found the most house for the money is located in Casa Grande, Collidge, San Tan Valley, Maricopa.  I like the idea of Casa Grande, almost dead center between Phoenix and Tucson.  Now when the disability comes through and we get all that back pay then we'll look at buying.
> Might head up that way in a week or two just to look around and get a feel for the areas mentioned.



Hope it works out for you.  You two are well overdue for a break.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 12, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



For sure all those who want to be part of the Coffee Shop family become Coffee Shop family.  Like you, I feel so helpless when it comes to Mr. and Mrs. Gracie, and wish I had some means to help.  But surely they'll get their break soon.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 12, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



It isn't fair.  You're all the way over there in Russia and you've seen a lot more movies than I have.  But I do love movies too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 12, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's mom and her sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
Ringel's Gizmo and Boo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days*.
And let's send up some special prayers and positive thoughts for Gracie & Mr. G who need a break big time right now.*

All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all others who need to find their way back.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 12, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



There's a Russian super-hero movie coming out soon that's getting a decent amount of hype here in the US.  It's called Guardians.  I believe there is going to be an English dub available, I'm interested in seeing it.

Russian Superhero Film “Guardians” Gets a New Trailer + US Release [Videos]

Of course, the voice-overs in the English dubbed trailer are pretty bad.  It looks pretty, though!


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 12, 2017)

Monday is a holiday, Dr. Martin Luther King Jr. Day.  So, as I have a free Monday, I've decided to take full advantage of one of my Christmas gifts.  My brother and sister-in-law gave me Francis Ford Coppola's _The Godfather Notebook.
_
If you haven't seen it in your bookstore, it's a copy of the massive notebook Coppola made to help him direct the epic film.  Coppola sliced each page of Mario Puzzo's _The Godfather _from its binding.  Then he cut larger pages of paper as if they were frames.  Then he glued each page to its frame so there would be larger margins to make notes upon.  His notes and insights helped him stage and direct to movie.

My plan is to put my DVD copy of _The Godfather_ on, take my copy of The _Godfather Notebook_ in hand and read while I watch.  This is one of the very few movies I watched before I read the book.  And it's one of the very few movies I enjoyed more than the book.  It will be interesting to study the original book, Francis Ford Coppola's notes and his finished film.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 12, 2017)

Wating for hubbie to call me later on today.
They are doing several tests today after they take out the ballon. He is also asking them about his kindel, so I can take it up to him.

It's a good thing I didn't go up early today.
I totally forgot that he does his blood thinner test every week. I should have called them.  
They just called , it's all worked out now and they have everything on hold for about 3 weeks.
He may also be on differnt meds by the time this is all done with.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 12, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Wating for hubbie to call me later on today.
> They are doing several tests today after they take out the ballon. He is also asking them about his kindel, so I can take it up to him.
> 
> It's a good thing I didn't go up early today.
> ...



Does that mean he can't have the surgery for three weeks?  Will they keep him in the hospital for that time?


----------



## peach174 (Jan 12, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Wating for hubbie to call me later on today.
> ...




No
It means his weekly blood thinner test that he does here at home is on hold for three weeks.  
The surgery might be tomorrow, depending on the several tests they are doing today.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 12, 2017)

Thinking about buying an Apple AirPort Time Capsule - the 2TB version.  Anybody have any experience with one of these things?  Good idea or not a good idea?


----------



## peach174 (Jan 12, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Thinking about buying an Apple AirPort Time Capsule - the 2TB version.  Anybody have any experience with one of these things?  Good idea or not a good idea?




If I was you, I'd waite to get one later on after the bugs and clitches are all worked out.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 12, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



 Hollywood is a best factory of movies, in all other movie production centers there are significant percent of trash movies  But if you're interesting of Russian movies, I can recommend you some good ones (for my taste, offcourse ))


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 12, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



What's the ... how I can translate to English word "жЫр" with a letter "Ы"? Original word - "жир" means "fat", but with "ы" it's a slang word, means something awful, kitschable... )

But maybe my first impression is wrong (blue shoulder straps in soviet uniform - ???), wait, I'll read local reviews ... 

P.S. As in trailer, it's a Marvel-style saga about "Super heroes" in Russian decorations - hmm, interesting... I think, I'll visit it in cinema...


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 12, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Monday is a holiday, Dr. Martin Luther King Jr. Day.  So, as I have a free Monday, I've decided to take full advantage of one of my Christmas gifts.  My brother and sister-in-law gave me Francis Ford Coppola's _The Godfather Notebook.
> _
> If you haven't seen it in your bookstore, it's a copy of the massive notebook Coppola made to help him direct the epic film.  Coppola sliced each page of Mario Puzzo's _The Godfather _from its binding.  Then he cut larger pages of paper as if they were frames.  Then he glued each page to its frame so there would be larger margins to make notes upon.  His notes and insights helped him stage and direct to movie.
> 
> My plan is to put my DVD copy of _The Godfather_ on, take my copy of The _Godfather Notebook_ in hand and read while I watch.  This is one of the very few movies I watched before I read the book.  And it's one of the very few movies I enjoyed more than the book.  It will be interesting to study the original book, Francis Ford Coppola's notes and his finished film.



WOW!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 12, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Just got done talking to hubbie on the phone
> He sounds really good and strong.
> He says the machines are driving him crazy with all of the noises.
> He is very happy about me bringing up his kindel for him.
> ...


I'm glad to hear he's in good spirits! You got this, girl.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 12, 2017)

Wow...  Talk about easy!  I just performed the steps that will allow me to print from my iPad and iPhone 7 using my new Canon Pixma TS9020 printer.  I can't believe it was so easy and quick.  I think I'll have myself a cup of coffee!!!


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 12, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Monday is a holiday, Dr. Martin Luther King Jr. Day.  So, as I have a free Monday, I've decided to take full advantage of one of my Christmas gifts.  My brother and sister-in-law gave me Francis Ford Coppola's _The Godfather Notebook.
> ...


We must both be movie junkies, Sbiker.  Only a fellow movie nut would respond "WOW!"

I've built up quite a collection of classic movies on DVD, just in time for such a collection to become obsolete due to youtube and streaming services.  But what you don't get in formats other than DVD are the special features sections.  Short documentaries on the 'making of' and other interesting minutia.

Warner Studios packages something they call 'Warner Night at the Movies'.  It's great!  They have a short documentary, a news reel of the news that happened the week of the feature film's premier, a cartoon, coming attractions and then the feature film.  It's just like going to the theater fifty or sixty or seventy years ago.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 12, 2017)

Checking in. Still breathing. Still in down mode. Sun is finally shining though. It's a start.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 12, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



I confess I don't know many Russian words and generally don't enjoy movies with sub-titles except briefly like you find in the movie "Patton"--the Germans speak German with English subtitles underneath but that was only brief passages.  Then there was one--can't remember the name--where the Japanese were speaking English with Japanese subtitles underneath in an American movie.    Thought that was clever.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 12, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Add me to your movie junkies club, but for me there aren't very many 21st century movies that I really appreciate.  I much prefer those that are or will soon be classics and even among those, I'm picky.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 12, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


I started collecting movies by directors.  John Ford, Frank Capra (I'm a sucker for 'Capricorn'), William Wyler, George Stevens.  And then contemporary directors.  Hal Ashly, Francis Coppola, Martin Scorsese, Stanley Kubrick.

After a while, I realized that I was only a few movies short of having all the films listed on the American Film Institute's Topp 100 list.  So I finished that list.

Then I filled in some gaps genre-wise.  A few great musicals, westerns, gangster flicks, comedies.

Now I have over 700 DVDs in cabinets flanking my entertainment center.

My all time favorites include, but are not exclusive to; How Green was my Valley, Bonnie and Clyde, Lawrence of Arabia, Yankee Doodle Dandy, Stagecoach, The Godfather, Citizen Kane, To Kill a Mockingbird, North by Northwest, Being There and The Wizard of Oz.

I don't believe I could call a film "classic" if I could drive myself to see it.  That's just too new, even though that distinction begins with films made in the mid 1970s, to be "classic".

I have a fascination with life during wartime, Second World War time.  It ended twelve years before I began, but the experiences my parents and grandparents and sainted aunts and uncles had definitely formed my character and outlook.  I'm the guy who listens to Jack Benny, Fred Allen, Fibber Magee& Molly on the computer while reading an actual magazine in bed each night.  I was born too late for culture.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 12, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



The only movie on your list of favorites that I've actually seen is The Wizard of Oz.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 12, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


That's okay.  You will have a grand time watching any of them!  And there's no better time to watch them than the middle of winter.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 12, 2017)

Update on Boo.  We took him back in on Monday and he hated it, fought like a champion to stay in his carrier when the vet went to check him out.  Unfortunately I think it's just a matter of time, (the vet thinks so also), he's fighting but he's starting to look fragile again, still loosing weight, she gave us some pain medication for him for two more weeks, then check him again then, two more weeks, etc........  
Right now his eyes are still clear and he's still eating (a very little bit) and drinking water.  Basically the vet thinks he has active blood cancer and there's no real cure at this stage.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 12, 2017)

Mrs. BBD and I regularly watch all the old movies on TV and when driving almost always put the radio on Greg Bell's station to listen to the old time radio.  I especially like the movies focused on WWII.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 12, 2017)

Time to go to the American Legion meeting.  Later, gators...


----------



## peach174 (Jan 12, 2017)

Hubbie says to tell you all;
H i! from the wonderful world of ICU waiting for triple bypass surgery. (His words) 
He says ,thank you all for your prayers.
He can feel them.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 12, 2017)

Tomorrow they will take his ballon out and has Fri., Sat. and Sun to gain strength.
If he is strong enough he will have the surgery on Mon.
If not he comes home and I take him to therpy here at the Benson Hospital for 2 weeks.
Then he goes in for the triple bypass.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 12, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Our own arctic freeze seems to be abating.  Temperatures climbed above 32 degrees for the first time since, what seems like, the early 1990s.  Icy a bit, slushy a lot, but nothing has to be shoveled.  I did chemically shovel the driveway at lunchtime.  A little calcium chloride between my tires and the asphalt goes a long way.
> ...


We saw the sun as a dim ball of light through the ice fog this morning.  What a horror last night was, ice fog all night long!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 12, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > My teeth are ugly.
> ...


How old is your son?  Do you have any other children?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 12, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Creepy, but true!  But, what happens in hunting camp stays in hunting camp.  My daughter bagged her first big game animal, a caribou, that year.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 12, 2017)

Speaking of dogs, "Sawyer" our golden retriever has reached 74 pounds and is almost a year old.... and my grandson, "Lumpy the Little" has just turned one year old. I'd post pictures but I'm untrained or just don't do that, I can't decide..

.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 12, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > No.
> ...


Seriously, what can we do?  You can PM me, or call.  I will do everything I can.  You and Mr. G. are brother and sister by another mother and mister...in other words. family!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 12, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe watch a good movie together...if  you can. Anything relaxing and calm.
> ...


The book, or the film?  Book's loads better, maybe take turns reading to each other?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 12, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


Me!  Me!  I'd like to see more Russian movies.  There was a film aired last fall with a dialog in Russian and subtitles in German.  I can manage both Russian and Nyemetski and found it challenging and wonderful.  My two friends were asking me constantly for translation.  I did the best I could.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 12, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Checking in. Still breathing. Still in down mode. Sun is finally shining though. It's a start.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


How did you guys fare with the rain and flooding?  I still have to call my brother in Sparks, NV to see how things are there.  Flooding is not a common difficulty in Reno and Sparks!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 12, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I love watching the Wizzard of Oz with my granddaughters.  We know all the words to all the songs and it invites dancing.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 12, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Update on Boo.  We took him back in on Monday and he hated it, fought like a champion to stay in his carrier when the vet went to check him out.  Unfortunately I think it's just a matter of time, (the vet thinks so also), he's fighting but he's starting to look fragile again, still loosing weight, she gave us some pain medication for him for two more weeks, then check him again then, two more weeks, etc........
> Right now his eyes are still clear and he's still eating (a very little bit) and drinking water.  Basically the vet thinks he has active blood cancer and there's no real cure at this stage.


Sorry to see this.  It is only a matter of time.  You will spend it well with Boo, no doubt.  Love him now, and mourn him when his time comes.  Remember, he will be waiting at the Rainbow Bridge.  Those of us who are fortunate to have our loving companions waiting for us...well, that makes whatever might come after extra special.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 12, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


I have a friend with a five year old grand daughter whose parents won't let her watch The Wizard of Oz.  They think it's too scary for her.  I think that's ridiculous, but I can't say so.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 12, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


The brother next to me couldn't watch WOZ because it was too scary for him, for years!  I wonder what he thought of it before he died?  I suppose parts could be too intense for some sensitive children.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 12, 2017)

Last night was BRUTAL!!  I was working from the moment I walked in to the time I finally finished my paperwork and left.  I accumulated 2 hours overtime (a 12-hr day) because the freezing fog required warming and scraping engine fan blades.  I'm dead tired and could barely walk earlier.  At least feeding, watering, and milking the goats made me work these tired bones and joints.  I feel better now, but the temperature is not expected to rise above single-digits and the freezing fog is expected to continue for at least another day, or so.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 12, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Update on Boo.  We took him back in on Monday and he hated it, fought like a champion to stay in his carrier when the vet went to check him out.  Unfortunately I think it's just a matter of time, (the vet thinks so also), he's fighting but he's starting to look fragile again, still loosing weight, she gave us some pain medication for him for two more weeks, then check him again then, two more weeks, etc........
> Right now his eyes are still clear and he's still eating (a very little bit) and drinking water.  Basically the vet thinks he has active blood cancer and there's no real cure at this stage.



  Losing them is awful.  The wait knowing you'll probably lose them is awful. Not being able to do anything to help is awful.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 12, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Last night was BRUTAL!!  I was working from the moment I walked in to the time I finally finished my paperwork and left.  I accumulated 2 hours overtime (a 12-hr day) because the freezing fog required warming and scraping engine fan blades.  I'm dead tired and could barely walk earlier.  At least feeding, watering, and milking the goats made me work these tired bones and joints.  I feel better now, but the temperature is not expected to rise above single-digits and the freezing fog is expected to continue for at least another day, or so.



That really doesn't sound like fun.  Snow can be a problem but I would rather have snow any time than ice.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 12, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Last night was BRUTAL!!  I was working from the moment I walked in to the time I finally finished my paperwork and left.  I accumulated 2 hours overtime (a 12-hr day) because the freezing fog required warming and scraping engine fan blades.  I'm dead tired and could barely walk earlier.  At least feeding, watering, and milking the goats made me work these tired bones and joints.  I feel better now, but the temperature is not expected to rise above single-digits and the freezing fog is expected to continue for at least another day, or so.
> ...


Believe me, we'd rather have snow than ice fog or ice.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 12, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Update on Boo.  We took him back in on Monday and he hated it, fought like a champion to stay in his carrier when the vet went to check him out.  Unfortunately I think it's just a matter of time, (the vet thinks so also), he's fighting but he's starting to look fragile again, still loosing weight, she gave us some pain medication for him for two more weeks, then check him again then, two more weeks, etc........
> ...


Yes but it does help somewhat to be prepared for it as opposed to "he's sick, he's dead, could I have done something, could I have caught it in time?".


----------



## Gracie (Jan 12, 2017)

Thank you hon, but there is nothing that can be done. Right now, it is more mental. These storm systems, the crap we are dealing with, the knowledge that 30 years meant squat to those we thought would be of help, family that turned their backs, churches that said "no...Unless"...Rental prices, etc...It hit both of us night before last. I won't go into detail. Suffice it to say, karma stopped us both. 

Prayers mean nothing. They are just empty words. Why would God listen to a bunch of people and not MY prayers? He wants a multitude of them or something? One is not enough?

Anyway...As you can see...I am not back "up" again. A "friend" told me to not give up. To hang in there. I've had enough of pep talks and prayers. What am I supposed to hang in for? Some magical promise of a maybe low income home because I am on a list with thousands of others? And what's to stop the managers of those apts from bumping us back because of a friend of a friend needs it more? Nothing, that's what.

A lot goes on I don't talk about here. No need to, anyway. Everything is corrupt and a lie. It's all lies. We know, because we are living it, and have done all we are supposed to do..For naught. Just more false hopes, more lies from those who claim to be government programs.

The USA is a lie. Veterans die for this country so the rich can stay rich. They come back and die in an alley in a cardboard box. Seniors, disabled, mentally ill....We are expendable. Let us die...Less air we take from them. And family? Bullshit. Money means more to them. Dollars are thicker than blood.

We have learned all this these past few months. We are living it. And "friends"? Yeah. Right. Those we have helped or treated as we wanted to be treated..Neighbors we built fences for with no charge, people we gave a hand up, business acquaintances we depended on over 30 years...Has any said "gosh, it is freezing tonight..Do you want to come in and sit by the fire?" Or "come on over and take a real shower with hot water?" Or "would you like to do a load of laundry?"....Nope. not one offer. The simple things. The human things. None forthcoming.

I hate it here now. It all meant nothing. But medical assistance is here. Nothing else, just that. Or we can move find a room, and never see another doctor. Decisions decisions. 

Add that to the mental anguish of all these real truths of humanity that is lacking...You get two old, hurting, aching seniors who are ridiculed for "not thinking ahead" and it's our fault, or stop whining or worse ...Smiled at while being lied to because we trusted what they said.

Both of us no longer want to be here. We are done. There is no hope, no future, no promises. The only reason we are still here is due to an old dog that depends on us...Roof of a van or an overpass or a bush. Doesn't matter to her as long as she is with us. So, karma is our last lefeline. As long as she breathed..So do we. When she stops...So do we. It is now our pact, made in the middle of a cold storm of rain and wind...Two old people, one old dog.

I said more than I planned just now. Which is fine. I care naught anymore.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 12, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Dude, you will never, ever escape second guessing yourself and thinking "if only I had caught it in time".  When my 22-yr-old cat, Sugarfoot, died earlier this year, and my 18-yr-old Doxie preceeded her by a week, I still ponder what I might have done to prolong their existence on this plane.
But you have my most heartfelt comfort.  I know.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 12, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Our daughter was 4 or 5 when she first saw Woz.  We were next door bar-b-queing and we had a color TV and the neighbors didn't, so we plunked their two kids and our two kids--all pre-schoolers or early grades in school down in our living room and left them to watch while we helped cook next door.

At the end of the film, our daughter came on over, wide eyed and as serious as a judge explaining how there was this hairable whitch but Dorothy melted her.  Isn't that wonderful?

But then our kids grew up with TV shows like "Lost in Space" and saw all the Disney movies like "Bambi" et al, all of which have scary parts, and they never confused fact with fiction--they grew up thinking monsters were interesting and sometimes funny.

One exception:  our son was enamored with both Daniel Boone and Davy Crockett but couldn't figure out why they both looked the same--Fess Parker played both roles.  I explained that it was an actor playing a part in a play that we saw on television.  And he was incredulous, pointing to Fess Parker and exclaiming, "He's alive?"


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 12, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


We say the same about Mugsy who died from thyroid cancer at age 12, no one caught it until it was too late, three days later she was dead.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 12, 2017)

And now, I will crawl back in my corner, karma curled next to me, and remember all that is gone, cry myself back to sleep, and read here to pretend the past 4 months was nothing but a dream.
Yes, I will check in now and then. I don't want you to worry. And no, I don't want to talk on the phone or via text. I would just bring myself down further...And you as well.
Save your prayers too. He isn't hearing them. Or mine.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 12, 2017)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Speaking of dogs, "Sawyer" our golden retriever has reached 74 pounds and is almost a year old.... and my grandson, "Lumpy the Little" has just turned one year old. I'd post pictures but I'm untrained or just don't do that, I can't decide..
> 
> .
> View attachment 106471



Isn't that really heavy for a golden retriever?  But I've only known one--a grand dog--and they are great dogs.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 12, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Thank you hon, but there is nothing that can be done. Right now, it is more mental. These storm systems, the crap we are dealing with, the knowledge that 30 years meant squat to those we thought would be of help, family that turned their backs, churches that said "no...Unless"...Rental prices, etc...It hit both of us night before last. I won't go into detail. Suffice it to say, karma stopped us both.
> 
> Prayers mean nothing. They are just empty words. Why would God listen to a bunch of people and not MY prayers? He wants a multitude of them or something? One is not enough?
> 
> ...



I hope that is the depression talking Gracie, and when it passes, you will be able to find that light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 12, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Better sooner than later.  My Bullmastiff was diagnosed with severe lymphoma on Thursday, a couple of days after she quit eating.  Given the prognosis, she would not have made it through the weekend, so I decided her friends would understand and decided to have her "put to sleep".  I think our fur-fam are better equipped to know when it is time than we are.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 12, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Thank you hon, but there is nothing that can be done. Right now, it is more mental. These storm systems, the crap we are dealing with, the knowledge that 30 years meant squat to those we thought would be of help, family that turned their backs, churches that said "no...Unless"...Rental prices, etc...It hit both of us night before last. I won't go into detail. Suffice it to say, karma stopped us both.
> 
> Prayers mean nothing. They are just empty words. Why would God listen to a bunch of people and not MY prayers? He wants a multitude of them or something? One is not enough?
> 
> ...


How does one respond to that?  I don't know.  I'm so sorry.


----------



## Kat (Jan 12, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Thank you hon, but there is nothing that can be done. Right now, it is more mental. These storm systems, the crap we are dealing with, the knowledge that 30 years meant squat to those we thought would be of help, family that turned their backs, churches that said "no...Unless"...Rental prices, etc...It hit both of us night before last. I won't go into detail. Suffice it to say, karma stopped us both.
> 
> Prayers mean nothing. They are just empty words. Why would God listen to a bunch of people and not MY prayers? He wants a multitude of them or something? One is not enough?
> 
> ...




  < these aren't fake, but like Ringel I don't know what to say except I am so sorry.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 12, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of dogs, "Sawyer" our golden retriever has reached 74 pounds and is almost a year old.... and my grandson, "Lumpy the Little" has just turned one year old. I'd post pictures but I'm untrained or just don't do that, I can't decide..
> ...



Best natured and smartest dog I've ever had. He sure gives me plenty of exercise. We figure he'll top out around 85 pounds, I'm thinking 60 to 80 pounds is standard..


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 12, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Yes, I have a collection of DVD too, but now it's real obsolete, when I can download from net any movie, I want. Current problem is info about new and good movies - it frequently sinking in other information noise  So, in Internet we can find an info about making them and so on... but about Star Wars I have a whole book and prefer to read it, from paper


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Yes, it's another barrier, not so many Russian movies are re-translated in English.. At least, I could not to know them, because Russian-language movies more available for me at Russian search machines...


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



What sort of movies do you prefer? Habe you seen, for example, "Master and Commander"? What do you think about it?


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 13, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Here is cold morning, a lot of snow - brrr, weather not funny too... But without snowfall it seems perfect...


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 13, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



My elder son is 7 years old and he visit 1st grade of school every day. It's hard for him to awake at 7 o'clock, especially during winter, but I think some years later it would become a habit, like with me...

Also have two twin sons of 2.5 years - they still not visit childgarden, maybe some months later...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 13, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



I have seen it, and I think it pretty good for what it is, but I prefer more joy or humor and less blood and gore in my movies.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 13, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



What's the name of this film?

And what sort of movies do you prefer - comedies, or classic or "about life"? Or, maybe epic and fiction - I don't sure, we have a lot of them, but something is available to view..

Many Russian films are "character"-oriented, they reproduce details of personal characters very good - and it's a real fan


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 13, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's mom and her sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
Ringel's Gizmo and Boo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days*.
And let's send up some special prayers and positive thoughts for Gracie & Mr. G who need a break big time right now.*

All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all others who need to find their way back.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I very like it, because it's an awesome reconstruction. I'm interesting in different periods of history, took part in historical reconstruction - and looking all historic films through this knowledges... The quantity of movies with good material reconstruction is so few...

About humorous films... There are a lot of Soviet classic comedies, you have to see. For example this - without speech, about Soviet bootleggers )


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



And have you seen the film "Peculiarities of the National Hunt"? It's a famous comedy, which have sequels "Pecularities of the National Fishing", "Pecularities of the National Hunt in Winter period".... and so-called "Pecularities of the National War" - a film "Blockpost", not a comedy, a drama about Chechen war, from the same director...


----------



## OldLady (Jan 13, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Thank you hon, but there is nothing that can be done. Right now, it is more mental. These storm systems, the crap we are dealing with, the knowledge that 30 years meant squat to those we thought would be of help, family that turned their backs, churches that said "no...Unless"...Rental prices, etc...It hit both of us night before last. I won't go into detail. Suffice it to say, karma stopped us both.
> 
> Prayers mean nothing. They are just empty words. Why would God listen to a bunch of people and not MY prayers? He wants a multitude of them or something? One is not enough?
> 
> ...


You're tired and cold and you need a good hot meal.  Your lives are your own, to do with as you will, but when the Cosmic Clown has you screaming UNCLE, give him one last good kick in the trousers, Gracie.   Now go treat yourselves to a GOOD hot meal at a diner somewhere.  Angst and an empty belly are best friends.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 13, 2017)

If all goes well over the next three days, hubbie will have his heart surgery on Monday. MLK Day.
That is right on the day of our anniversary.
So much for my plans. He wont even be able to read an anniversary card.
Oh well!
We can do a postponed one after he gets well.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 13, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I I have seen most of them, except for ' being there' . I was particularly affected by Kubrick's films. I remember seeing 'paths of glory ' after school and I cried. Then came ' 2001 a space odyssey ' and ' Barry Lyndon.'.
All of them affected me.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 13, 2017)

I am not seeing humanity being particularly generous, helpful, kind or loving these days either.  Then I take a breath, which is much easier for me since my pneumonia left, and realize I am a source of all of those things through the grace of God.  It is my turn to pour some into the world.  Not very easy when you are not seeing a whole lot of it your way, but it is still an option, still possible.

I have a right to feel depressed, defeated, tired and lost.  That right can lead me straight to the very place Evil wants me.  Or I can choose to reject that path and be a source of goodness and life. 

Choose the good, be the good and remember, there is ALWAYS someone worse off than you.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 13, 2017)

peach174 said:


> If all goes well over the next three days, hubbie will have his heart surgery on Monday. MLK Day.
> That is right on the day of our anniversary.
> So much for my plans. He wont even be able to read an anniversary card.
> Oh well!
> We can do a postponed one after he gets well.


Being there when he wakes up is what's important.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 13, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Thank you hon, but there is nothing that can be done. Right now, it is more mental. These storm systems, the crap we are dealing with, the knowledge that 30 years meant squat to those we thought would be of help, family that turned their backs, churches that said "no...Unless"...Rental prices, etc...It hit both of us night before last. I won't go into detail. Suffice it to say, karma stopped us both.
> 
> Prayers mean nothing. They are just empty words. Why would God listen to a bunch of people and not MY prayers? He wants a multitude of them or something? One is not enough?
> 
> ...





Just remember, you are feeling down right now, and it's normal for you to feel this way considering your situation.  Something is going to come up and things will get better.  I wish there was something else I could say, but just keep the hope.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 13, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



Haven't seen that one.  I am a bit fussy about what time I have to view movies and I want movies with a strong story line, strong character development of sympathetic characters, and while necessary sex and violence is okay, I grow impatient with gratuitous sex and violence very quickly.  I can handle a sad ending now and then such as in "Affairs of the Heart" or "Out of Africa" or "With Honors", all excellent, but mostly I enjoy movies that make me feel, make me laugh, have me pulling for the 'hero' or 'heroine', and have cheering at the end and feeling satisfied.  Intelligent comedies like "A Knight's Tale" or "Chocolat" or "Armageddon" or "My Cousin Vinny" or "Down Periscope" are my favorite kind of movie just to sit back and enjoy.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 13, 2017)

I like dog movies - especially when the dog out-smarts the cats!


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 13, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> I like dog movies - especially when the dog out-smarts the cats!



Don't watch many movies then...

...the cat.


----------



## OldLady (Jan 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Love that avi, Foxfyre.  I think--there's nothing wrong with its leg, is there?


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 13, 2017)

Baby, it's cold outside!


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I just looked along the bookshelf where I keep my films, and I have . 'Troy', 'Alexander', ' The day the earth stood still', The lion in winter' , 'Flying daggers', ' A beautiful mind', ' Hellboy ',  ' Dune ', ' The crow ' , ' The Mummy ' ,

Then I have the ordinary epic trilogys like, ' The matrix trilogy', ' Xmen ',  ' Lord of the rings' ,' and 'Men in black'.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 13, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Baby, it's cold outside!



Is that a piano?


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Baby, it's cold outside!
> ...


If by 'piano' you mean a fox frozen in a block of ice, then, yeah, we'll call it a 'piano'.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 13, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



Naw.  He's likely perfectly fine to do that.  I have actually seen a gray fox do that specific maneuver when we lived on the mountain and there was a lot of snow--they hear a small rodent or whatever under the snow but don't move close enough so that the rodent can hear them.  They crouch and then leap into the air like a coiled spring and dive headfirst into the snow.  Their hearing is so sharp they are able to pinpoint the exact location of the rodent, and, as often as not, they are successful in acquiring their breakfast that way.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 13, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



  Ah, okay, I see that now. When I looked at it the front looked like the rear curve of a grand piano. . .


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ah, okay, I see that now. When I looked at it the front looked like the rear curve of a grand piano. . .



And I seen a giant frozen mosquito...


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Baby, it's cold outside!
> ...



Only in the most remote sense.  As in, doe a deer, a female deer...


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 13, 2017)

So...half of us have no idea what a fox looks like...great.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 13, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> So...half of us have no idea what a fox looks like...great.



Oh contraire my feline friend... I married a fox 38 years ago...


----------



## OldLady (Jan 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Yes, I've seen them do it--his near hind leg just looked a little funny but my eyes aren't the greatest.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 13, 2017)

They took his ballon out this morning.
He is very tired today, but eating well.
I had to leave earlier than I wanted to, before it rains.
I have 7 washes I have to cross before I get home.
They are going to let him sit up for the 1st time at around 6:00 tonight. I really wanted to stay to see his grin when
he sat up for the 1st time in days.

If he gets strong enough, by Mon. He will have the surgery.
If not they will release him on Mon.
If the 2nd one happens, I bring him home, then take him everyday for 2weeks to the Benson Hospital for rehab therapy to get him strong enough for the surgery.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 13, 2017)

peach174 said:


> They took his ballon out this morning.
> He is very tired today, but eating well.
> I had to leave earlier than I wanted to, before it rains.
> I have 7 washes I have to cross before I get home.
> ...



I so hope he can have the surgery and be done with it.  The agony of waiting plus the fear of another attack while you are waiting isn't something I would wish on anybody.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > They took his ballon out this morning.
> ...




Me too!


----------



## peach174 (Jan 13, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Plus his Doc says the longer it takes to have the surgery the harder his MS attack will be.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 13, 2017)

Two days ago we were coming home from shopping and saw this (no I didn't take the picture), we were miles further to the north on the Liberty Expressway.







Just found out it was an "emission incident" at the Western Refinery plant in El Paso, that's a plume of sulfur dioxide...... 

The plant is about 3 1/2 miles south east of our house.
They also had a fire at the same time but claim the two were unrelated......  Yeah, right......


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 13, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


No snow is pretty great, but you may understand that sometimes, when it is too cold for snow, you get horrible frost (frozen fog).  That frost builds up on the fan blades of jet engines and has to be melted and scraped off.  Lots of extra work for us, outside and in the cold.  Brrr!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 13, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


2.5 yrs old?!  They are better spending time with family.  7 yrs, children really enjoy new experiences with other children.
My granddaughters are 14 and 16 years old this year.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 13, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


Mensch!  I can't remember the name of the movie, it was about WWII, though.  I like all kinds of movies, but British humor is always a winner with me.  Have you ever seen any Monty Python movies?  You do have to like _British_ humor, though, it is different.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 13, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


"Master and Commander" was a very good movie, IMHO, good historical perspective.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 13, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> No snow is pretty great, but you may understand that sometimes, when it is too cold for snow, you get horrible frost (frozen fog). That frost builds up on the fan blades of jet engines and has to be melted and scraped off. Lots of extra work for us, outside and in the cold. Brrr!



Funny I can't recall any delays regarding ice build up on engine fan blades during my stint at HNL...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 13, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


OK, that was pretty funny, and it looked a lot like Alaska in many ways.  Except now, they'd have marijuana instead of vodka (little water).


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 13, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > No snow is pretty great, but you may understand that sometimes, when it is too cold for snow, you get horrible frost (frozen fog). That frost builds up on the fan blades of jet engines and has to be melted and scraped off. Lots of extra work for us, outside and in the cold. Brrr!
> ...


Hhhmmm, I wonder why that might be?  Even our ground support equipment is failing due to carburetor icing.  The only "equipment" that doesn't fail is human, but we surely whine louder than the engines we service.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 13, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


That's a pretty eclectic roster.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 13, 2017)

peach174 said:


> They took his ballon out this morning.
> He is very tired today, but eating well.
> I had to leave earlier than I wanted to, before it rains.
> I have 7 washes I have to cross before I get home.
> ...


Don't they have some kind of hospice where families can stay?


----------



## peach174 (Jan 13, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > They took his ballon out this morning.
> ...



First you have to be bad off enough for hospice, which he isn't. 
I'm sure they do have that for the terminally ill and their families.

For hubbie I'm going to have a support team at the Benson Hospital this time.
It's usually just been him and me before this, getting him back up on his feet from his MS attacks.
The same Doc he is seeing now also goes down once or twice a week to our Benson Hospital.
Then TCM has a MS medical team that will try to keep his attacks as small and miminial as possible with therapy and drugs. They also come down twice a week.
So he will have a Benson and TMC team helping him with his therapy after his surgery.
They will be working on both therapy for his heart after the operation and the MS.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 13, 2017)

I am still c


peach174 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


I am still crossing my hooks and sending the most positive vibes I can your way.  May Mr. P. come through his tribulations with all the best!  Luvs you  both.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 13, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



Most of those I have seen.  I even liked most of them.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 13, 2017)

Interesting day! Preface it with: I feel like crap!
I've had a cold for5 days now. Rather than getting better, I now have a sore throat.
Over the week end, the brakes on my pick-up started telling me that I needed new pads up front. The first day I would have to replace the pads was Tuesday. By then, I was feeling poorly and wasn't up to changing brakes. Next chance was Thursday. I felt worse.
I went in and opened up the bar at 1:30 and was headed home when I got a call from a friend who needed a ride to work. This lady would give me the shirt off her back (which I'm sure I would enjoy greatly) so off I go on a 20 mile jaunt. I drop her off at the store she works at and decide to check out a new shop next door. I cut the wheel sharp and hit the brakes. I heard a nasty clunk and the brake pedal went to the floor. 
I was barely moving at this point and the front wheels hit the curb stop gently. I pressed the brake pedal a few times and it firmed up. I resolved to inspect carefully when I got home
Well, I get out on the highway and the first time I hit the brakes, I heard a god awful  sound of hard metal on cast iron. Soon after, the brakes were all but useless. I stopped at the parts store and got pads and brake fluid and made it home VERY carefully.
The diagnosis was DAMN one of my brake pads is GONE. Not worn out. Not broken. GONE as in not there. The caliper pistons were both out of their bores, so back to the parts store for a caliper. Happily, I now have brakes.
I am now totally exhausted and am going to crap out early. (for me)


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 14, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Interesting day! Preface it with: I feel like crap!
> I've had a cold for5 days now. Rather than getting better, I now have a sore throat.
> Over the week end, the brakes on my pick-up started telling me that I needed new pads up front. The first day I would have to replace the pads was Tuesday. By then, I was feeling poorly and wasn't up to changing brakes. Next chance was Thursday. I felt worse.
> I went in and opened up the bar at 1:30 and was headed home when I got a call from a friend who needed a ride to work. This lady would give me the shirt off her back (which I'm sure I would enjoy greatly) so off I go on a 20 mile jaunt. I drop her off at the store she works at and decide to check out a new shop next door. I cut the wheel sharp and hit the brakes. I heard a nasty clunk and the brake pedal went to the floor.
> ...



I'll put you on the list for wellness Ernie.  And I am hugely impressed that you survived driving all that distance without brakes and that you know how to replace them yourself.  And I am very grateful that you're still with us.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 14, 2017)

peach174 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Just got word from another very good friend--this one in Colorado, who had a quadruple bypass on Monday and got to go home today. He doesn't have the other health issues that Mr. P does of course, but it just underscores how great and routine the surgery has become as they have perfected all the techniques to do it now.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 14, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's mom and her sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
Ringel's Gizmo and Boo and wellness for Ringel,
Ernie for wellness,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days*.
And let's send up some special prayers and positive thoughts for Gracie & Mr. G who need a break big time right now.*

All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all others who need to find their way back.

Zuni prayer place


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 14, 2017)

It's nearly 0100 and guess who can't sleep!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 14, 2017)

Tentatively updating:
Down mode is almost over. We both hit our low during that last storm. 

On top of that.. Tentatively saying the room up north is looking to be MAYBE a sure thing, and medical assistance for my coverage in a new county MIGHT be in the works. 

I am afraid to get too excited...So I am staying in numb mode for now. Once I hear more and see a rental contract in my post office box...Then I will breathe a four month sigh of relief.

Remember...This is still tentative and not set in stone...Yet. but mrg and I have clawed our way back up out of the hole and are back in the sunshine...But still staying numb for fear this too will be yanked.
Let's hope it isn't, yes?

Tentative smiley for y'all...[emoji52]

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 14, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Tentatively updating:
> Down mode is almost over. We both hit our low during that last storm.
> 
> On top of that.. Tentatively saying the room up north is looking to be MAYBE a sure thing, and medical assistance for my coverage in a new county MIGHT be in the works.
> ...


You know what's best about being a pessimist?  You are rarely disappointed.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 14, 2017)

Sooo...I decide to drive the Jeep to work tonight, transfer all my baggage and hit the road.  The tranny is noisy, but at close to 300,000 miles, the partner has assured me that some noise due to wear is normal so I don't worry, much.  About 10 miles into my commute, the noise is tremendous and the sudden smoke and racket...well, I managed to limp off the highway to a safe place.
Somehow, someone (partner) left the Jeep in 4-wheel low.  Even at the 45 mph required by the new snow, the transmission became scrap.  Of course, the moron blames me.  Now I have another piece of scrap metal to deal with.  Oh, well, I'm taking a night off.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 14, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Two days ago we were coming home from shopping and saw this (no I didn't take the picture), we were miles further to the north on the Liberty Expressway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I blame bad eggs...


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 14, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Interesting day! Preface it with: I feel like crap!
> I've had a cold for5 days now. Rather than getting better, I now have a sore throat.
> Over the week end, the brakes on my pick-up started telling me that I needed new pads up front. The first day I would have to replace the pads was Tuesday. By then, I was feeling poorly and wasn't up to changing brakes. Next chance was Thursday. I felt worse.
> I went in and opened up the bar at 1:30 and was headed home when I got a call from a friend who needed a ride to work. This lady would give me the shirt off her back (which I'm sure I would enjoy greatly) so off I go on a 20 mile jaunt. I drop her off at the store she works at and decide to check out a new shop next door. I cut the wheel sharp and hit the brakes. I heard a nasty clunk and the brake pedal went to the floor.
> ...



Hmmm...a series of bad breaks...


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 14, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sooo...I decide to drive the Jeep to work tonight, transfer all my baggage and hit the road.  The tranny is noisy, but at close to 300,000 miles, the partner has assured me that some noise due to wear is normal so I don't worry, much.  About 10 miles into my commute, the noise is tremendous and the sudden smoke and racket...well, I managed to limp off the highway to a safe place.
> Somehow, someone (partner) left the Jeep in 4-wheel low.  Even at the 45 mph required by the new snow, the transmission became scrap.  Of course, the moron blames me.  Now I have another piece of scrap metal to deal with.  Oh, well, I'm taking a night off.



They make new ones with 100,000 miles on them.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 14, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sooo...I decide to drive the Jeep to work tonight, transfer all my baggage and hit the road.  The tranny is noisy, but at close to 300,000 miles, the partner has assured me that some noise due to wear is normal so I don't worry, much.  About 10 miles into my commute, the noise is tremendous and the sudden smoke and racket...well, I managed to limp off the highway to a safe place.
> Somehow, someone (partner) left the Jeep in 4-wheel low.  Even at the 45 mph required by the new snow, the transmission became scrap.  Of course, the moron blames me.  Now I have another piece of scrap metal to deal with.  Oh, well, I'm taking a night off.


That's what ya get for not takin' the dog sled..........


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 14, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> It's nearly 0100 and guess who can't sleep!


That's when I went to bed, 6 1/2 hours later.........


----------



## OldLady (Jan 14, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Two days ago we were coming home from shopping and saw this (no I didn't take the picture), we were miles further to the north on the Liberty Expressway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I was a little kid, I thought smokestacks like that were where clouds came from.  Glad you were't too close.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 14, 2017)

Wow ! I just watched 'Game of thrones' series six ,episodes 9 and 10. There was sure a lot of action and some extreme battle scenes. Now I have to wait months for series 7, the final series to come out and I am expecting some extreme spectacle, as it draws to its conclusion.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 14, 2017)

They, yup the ubiquitous they, said it was supposed to be cool, windy and rainy today........  Upper 70s, sunshine, no wind........


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 14, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> It's nearly 0100 and guess who can't sleep!



Aw sorry BBD.  I have found the perfect formula for me to put me to sleep--about 20-30 minutes before I intend to go to bed, I take two extra strength acetaminophen PM (or brand name Tylenol if you can't find the generic) plus 1 220 mg naproxen (Alleve if you can't find the generic.)  

It really knocks me out.

The acetaminophen PM has HCL25mg diphenhydramine (brand name Benadryl) in it.   If you have no arthritic or other aches and pains, you could skip the naproxen that should not be taken on an empty stomach.  Hombre just takes the diphenhydramine alone out of stubborness even though he does have aches and pains.  

And sometimes OTC melatonin is effective for some.  

Neither OTC med is habit forming and has no residual side effects for most folks.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 14, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> They, yup the ubiquitous they, said it was supposed to be cool, windy and rainy today........  Upper 70s, sunshine, no wind........



53 but a lovely day up hear.  There is still rain in the forecast but it sure doesn't look like rain out there and nothing close to us is showing on the radar.  There is some rain in the boot heel headed in your direction but it is aways out there still.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 14, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Wow ! I just watched 'Game of thrones' series six ,episodes 9 and 10. There was sure a lot of action and some extreme battle scenes. Now I have to wait months for series 7, the final series to come out and I am expecting some extreme spectacle, as it draws to its conclusion.



I tried and tried to get interested in "Game of Thrones" based on other's rave reviews of it, but it was just too dark and violent for me.  Maybe sometimes when I am in a better mood for that. . . .


----------



## OldLady (Jan 14, 2017)

17 here.  But clear and pretty calm.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 14, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Two days ago we were coming home from shopping and saw this (no I didn't take the picture), we were miles further to the north on the Liberty Expressway.
> ...



Yup, the same stuff somebody always made in the chemistry lab and blew into the hallways in high school at least once every year.  You sure wouldn't have wanted to be down wind from that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 14, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting day! Preface it with: I feel like crap!
> ...



Okay that was really bad.  Funny as nobody got hurt, but really bad.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 14, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sooo...I decide to drive the Jeep to work tonight, transfer all my baggage and hit the road.  The tranny is noisy, but at close to 300,000 miles, the partner has assured me that some noise due to wear is normal so I don't worry, much.  About 10 miles into my commute, the noise is tremendous and the sudden smoke and racket...well, I managed to limp off the highway to a safe place.
> Somehow, someone (partner) left the Jeep in 4-wheel low.  Even at the 45 mph required by the new snow, the transmission became scrap.  Of course, the moron blames me.  Now I have another piece of scrap metal to deal with.  Oh, well, I'm taking a night off.



Ugh.  Glad you weren't hurt too.  Between your tranny and Ernie's brakes, I'm hoping these things don't come in three's.  My little Subaru is still fairly low mileage but it turned 21 last October.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 14, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sooo...I decide to drive the Jeep to work tonight, transfer all my baggage and hit the road.  The tranny is noisy, but at close to 300,000 miles, the partner has assured me that some noise due to wear is normal so I don't worry, much.  About 10 miles into my commute, the noise is tremendous and the sudden smoke and racket...well, I managed to limp off the highway to a safe place.
> ...


GW has a tranny??!!  Okie dokie......


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 14, 2017)

Welp good news on this end.  Just heard from my lawyer, the judge ruled in my favor on my disability claim.  If it doesn't get pulled for review (happens in rare instances) I should start getting paid by the end of February and receive a one lump "back pay" of two and a half years in around 60 days.  I will also be eligible for Medicare by March-April time frame.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 14, 2017)

Game of Thrones is over. There will be no more seasons.
Just a heads up.

Meanwhile, took karma to the beach...Pretty windy here, but nice in the lower 70s. 
Today is brain rest day. DVDs, another beach run later this afternoon. Maybe a short nap. 

I take 10 MGS of melatonin before bed and 1 Xanax. Both help, but I never sleep the whole night regardless. The older we get, the less sleep. Hence, boomers being nightowls.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Jan 14, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Welp good news on this end.  Just heard from my lawyer, the judge ruled in my favor on my disability claim.  If it doesn't get pulled for review (happens in rare instances) I should start getting paid by the end of February and receive a one lump "back pay" of two and a half years in around 60 days.  I will also be eligible for Medicare by March-April time frame.


Wish I could find a pro Bono lawyer. I would probably get a settlement large enough to buy a small mobile home in a separate senior park. We just missed one that sold for 5k. But..A friends d of a friend d of the park owner snagged it then relisted it for 21k...And got it.[emoji21]

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 14, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Game of Thrones is over. There will be no more seasons.
> Just a heads up.
> 
> Meanwhile, took karma to the beach...Pretty windy here, but nice in the lower 70s.
> ...



LOL, why tease people like that?  There will be 2 more seasons of GoT, although they are going to have fewer episodes than usual.  http://www.inquisitr.com/3842325/game-of-thrones-to-have-extraordinary-end-says-star-iain-glen/


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 14, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting day! Preface it with: I feel like crap!
> ...


That's bad....


----------



## Gracie (Jan 14, 2017)

Not from what I heard and read. Writer doesn't want to finish and is moving on to other books and won't let other writers fill in to finish it up. It's over. Cersei is queen, Dani goes to battle, but it's up to viewers to what happens after that.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 14, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Well that's what HE called it.  And that's what I call it.  If it looks like a duck. . .


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 14, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Welp good news on this end.  Just heard from my lawyer, the judge ruled in my favor on my disability claim.  If it doesn't get pulled for review (happens in rare instances) I should start getting paid by the end of February and receive a one lump "back pay" of two and a half years in around 60 days.  I will also be eligible for Medicare by March-April time frame.



Woo hoo!!!  It's about time.  I've been watching others, far less disabled, receiving their disability no questions asked, and wondered why fate was so cruel to you.  But maybe the end of your tunnel is now clearly in sight.

So we now just have to get the Peaches and the Gracies to the end of theirs.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 14, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Welp good news on this end.  Just heard from my lawyer, the judge ruled in my favor on my disability claim.  If it doesn't get pulled for review (happens in rare instances) I should start getting paid by the end of February and receive a one lump "back pay" of two and a half years in around 60 days.  I will also be eligible for Medicare by March-April time frame.
> ...


Mine's not pro bono, she'll get 6K when the lump sum is paid out.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 14, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Jan 14, 2017)

I know.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Jan 14, 2017)

I know. I wanted to get a lawyer but they all wanted retainer fees which we did not have which is why I wanted a pro bono. No lawyers here woodchuck fighting the disability refusal which happened 3 times so I had no choice accept 2 retire at 62.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Jan 14, 2017)

Woodchuck means would not take on. F****** autocorrect.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 14, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sooo...I decide to drive the Jeep to work tonight, transfer all my baggage and hit the road.  The tranny is noisy, but at close to 300,000 miles, the partner has assured me that some noise due to wear is normal so I don't worry, much.  About 10 miles into my commute, the noise is tremendous and the sudden smoke and racket...well, I managed to limp off the highway to a safe place.
> ...


This poor Jeep has a history with my stupid, stoopid partner.  My buddy gave it to me when he bought his new Jeep.  My buddy treats his cars very well.  It needed work on the tranny, but was otherwise in super condition, even having about 230000 miles on it (it's an '87).  So my partner dragged it over to his place and pulled the engine because, well, a high mileage car like that needed engine work, right?  Should pull the top end because the cylinders, etc, were probably terribly worn.  The engine hung in the hoist for almost a year and a half before the partner managed to get to it.  By then, all gaskets, packings, and seals needed to be replaced...go figure!  Partner also neglected to label what connections needed to be reconnected to where, so he had to play guessing games with the hoses and electric hook-ups.  He did admit that cylinders and pistons were in first-class condition, though.  Long story short...a car that would have cost maybe $500 to get it running right ended up costing close to $8000 (rough estimate) after the partner finished with his shot-gun troubleshooting.  Why he had it in 4-wheel low?  It kept cutting out and that was the only way he could keep it running to go up to the corner market, not even 1/4 mile away.  I didn't notice so it's my fault for blowing the tranny, travelling highway speeds in lowest gear.  I'm just sick and tired of dealing with Mr. Passive-Aggressive.  If I do something one way, he has to change things.  Sometimes, change isn't good.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 14, 2017)

Started getting excited and doing some planning, no, not gonna spend it before we get it, looking at properties in and around Tucson to Phoenix corridor.  Well now I'm exhausted, all that stress of not knowing finally dumped........  Hopefully I'll sleep like a baby tonight.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 14, 2017)

I'm thinking I may have to replace the caliper on the left front of my truck too. I just barely got the pistons retracted enough to fit the caliper over the new pads and now the brakes are getting very hot on the left. Going to give it a couple days, and if it's not all good by Tuesday, I'm going to blow another hundred bucks on the truck.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 14, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Game of Thrones is over. There will be no more seasons.
> ...


I didn't even watch last season when I heard that.  I was getting tired of it after the entire Stark clan got wiped out at the Red Wedding.  Sheesh...


----------



## peach174 (Jan 14, 2017)

Our prayers are working ! 

Thank you everone and continue them. They are definitely being answered. 

Hubbie is much stronger today and he can walk around a little bit.
They are moving him from ICU to what they call the step down unit.
Both of his Doctors say he is doing fairly well for only 1/5th of his heart woking.
We still don't know for sure what day he will have his bypass done.
Good news is he will have it done soon rather than 2 weeks of rehab therapy.
What a load of worry that has eased for me. Whew!

One of his Doctors chose my hubby's operation because he said he wanted to do an easy one for a change.  
He usually does more than 3 bypass surgeries. He does up to  4,5,6,up to 8 bypasses and they are all alive and well. 
One of his Doctors has 30 years experiance and the one doing his surgery has 40 years experience.
That's 70 years of experience between the 2 of them.
Hubbie is 70.
Coincidence ?  

Please forgive me If I am not making much sence.
Ask away if you have questions  because Im very tired and I think I only have a few brain cells left tonight.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 14, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Iron man's dead??!!  Tell me it isn't so!!!


----------



## peach174 (Jan 14, 2017)

I am so happy as well as hubby is that he can set up.
It was really hard for me to kiss him over the raling. I could barely reach him.
Did I happen to mention that sometimes I hate being short!!!!  
Well I HATE BEING SHORT.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 14, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Welp good news on this end.  Just heard from my lawyer, the judge ruled in my favor on my disability claim.  If it doesn't get pulled for review (happens in rare instances) I should start getting paid by the end of February and receive a one lump "back pay" of two and a half years in around 60 days.  I will also be eligible for Medicare by March-April time frame.
> ...



Well, seems that if you have a good case for disability, you have been entitled to it for some time.  So if your lawyer is willing to take the case on a percentage if you win basis, you would be ahead of the game to go for it with that lawyer than just not trying because you'll have to share with the lawyer?  At least you would get something instead of nothing.  And if the lawyer fails, he/she doesn't get paid either.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 14, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Our prayers are working !
> 
> Thank you everone and continue them. They are definitely being answered.
> 
> ...



Good news indeed Peach.  I know your own stress level has to be down a little bit knowing that things are progressing so well.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 14, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Actually, he's in a coma.....


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 14, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Started getting excited and doing some planning, no, not gonna spend it before we get it, looking at properties in and around Tucson to Phoenix corridor.  Well now I'm exhausted, all that stress of not knowing finally dumped........  Hopefully I'll sleep like a baby tonight.


Congratulations, Ringel!  Finally, some real justice in this world.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 14, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Welp good news on this end.  Just heard from my lawyer, the judge ruled in my favor on my disability claim.  If it doesn't get pulled for review (happens in rare instances) I should start getting paid by the end of February and receive a one lump "back pay" of two and a half years in around 60 days.  I will also be eligible for Medicare by March-April time frame.



That is wonderful news Ringel Congratulations.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 14, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Our prayers are working !
> 
> Thank you everone and continue them. They are definitely being answered.
> 
> ...


You did just fine Peach. I'm sure we all understood you just fine.
I'm so happy that Mr. P is getting stronger and that you can breathe a little easier.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 14, 2017)

Party still going on at Doc's, but we are opening at 9 AM starting tomorrow, I came home to try to get some sleep. Alarm set for 7:30. Since opening the bar, if I'm awake at 7:30, I'm STILL awake.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 15, 2017)

Looks like it is raining at Ringel's house, has been raining at Peach's house with more in the area, and there is a huge big blob of bright red on the radar headed straight for my house--should know if it is for real within minutes.

Hope Ernie finally got to bed and is feeling better, that BBD and our other insomniacs are sleeping, that Ringel is sleeping like a baby, that the sun rises brighter for Mr & Mrs Gracie, that Mr. Peach's surgery can be scheduled soon, that those other of you with loved ones or fur friends who are a concern, in hospice, and everybody else finds some peace in all their worries.

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's mom and her sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
Ringel's Gizmo and Boo and wellness for Ringel,
Ernie for wellness,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days*.
And let's send up some special prayers and positive thoughts for Gracie & Mr. G who need a break big time right now.*

All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all others who need to find their way back.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 15, 2017)

Talked to hubbie on the phone this morning, he sounds real good.  
He loves being able to walk around. 
It's rainy here like Foxfyre said and we live on dirt roads so we decided I won't go up to see him today.
They are moving him this morning, so he will call me later today when he knows his new room number.

It's my relax day so I'm all recharged for the upcomming surgery.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 15, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Talked to hubbie on the phone this morning, he sounds real good.
> He loves being able to walk around.
> It's rainy here like Foxfyre said and we live on dirt roads so we decided I won't go up to see him today.
> They are moving him this morning, so he will call me later today when he knows his new room number.
> ...


Do the local dirt roads get really muddy when it rains?


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 15, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Wow ! I just watched 'Game of thrones' series six ,episodes 9 and 10. There was sure a lot of action and some extreme battle scenes. Now I have to wait months for series 7, the final series to come out and I am expecting some extreme spectacle, as it draws to its conclusion.
> ...



' Game of thrones' is certainly violent. In series 6 episode 9 there is a huge battle between two armies and they end up having to climb over a huge pile of bodies to get at one another. They also film graphic details, like someone getting a sword through their throats. I assume that is all done with CGI computer graphics.

You might enjoy 'the Mummy' and its sequel, as it is humorous and has a  hero and heroine and a monster.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 15, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Talked to hubbie on the phone this morning, he sounds real good.
> ...




Giggles 
Yes they do and in summer monsoon it gets worse than that picture sometimes.  

I had a good nights sleep.I hope you did also Ringel.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jan 15, 2017)

Speaking of USMB Coffee Shoppe, I think I shall brew up a small pot of coffee now to warm up with.  We have several feet of snow now here in the Rocky Mountains.

Featured today are the Cheeseheads vs Dallas then later the Steel Curtain vs KC.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jan 15, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Arizona has been getting some monsoons now as well out of S.Calif.

I saw it on the weather map on TV.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jan 15, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


When I watch TV I look for the following:

1 - national and international news (PBS etc.)
2 - local news
3 - documentaries (Frontline, AmerExperience, etc)
4 - Nature & animals
5 - Crime documentaries
6 - Crime dramas (Criminal Minds, etc)
7 - national sports (playoffs mostly)
8 - local sports (Raiders soon moving to Las Vegas)

And NOT the crap called reality shows like Game Of Thrones.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jan 15, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Talked to hubbie on the phone this morning, he sounds real good.
> ...


El Paso almost never gets any rain.

But they do get a lot of dope traffic and wetback Mexicans going thru.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jan 15, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Talked to hubbie on the phone this morning, he sounds real good.
> He loves being able to walk around.
> It's rainy here like Foxfyre said and we live on dirt roads so we decided I won't go up to see him today.
> They are moving him this morning, so he will call me later today when he knows his new room number.
> ...


I have had 5 surgeries and I am getting used to it now.

Just like lying down in bed and going to sleep.

No more anxiety at all.

Hopefully my 5th was the last one for a while.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 15, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Slept okay but with all the rain my sinuses are currently my worst enemy.........

In reality my moderately humorous inquiry is based in gathering info.  Many of the homes we looked at (online) are outside of Tucson and on dirt/gravel roads, wondering how bad it would really be.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jan 15, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Looks like it is raining at Ringel's house, has been raining at Peach's house with more in the area, and there is a huge big blob of bright red on the radar headed straight for my house--should know if it is for real within minutes.
> 
> Hope Ernie finally got to bed and is feeling better, that BBD and our other insomniacs are sleeping, that Ringel is sleeping like a baby, that the sun rises brighter for Mr & Mrs Gracie, that Mr. Peach's surgery can be scheduled soon, that those other of you with loved ones or fur friends who are a concern, in hospice, and everybody else finds some peace in all their worries.
> 
> ...


Yup, you are getting those monsoons that are blowing through S.Calif now.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 15, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Yeah I know about the rain, I live here.......
As for dope traffic and illegals they tend to avoid El Paso, very high federal law enforcement/border patrol presence, matter of fact El Paso is considered one of the safest cities to live in.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 15, 2017)

For all of you folks that haven't been informed yet, this is the day that the Green Bay Packers will beat those pesky Dallas Cowboys in football.  Make some popcorn and watch the slaughter!!!


----------



## esthermoon (Jan 15, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Welp good news on this end.  Just heard from my lawyer, the judge ruled in my favor on my disability claim.  If it doesn't get pulled for review (happens in rare instances) I should start getting paid by the end of February and receive a one lump "back pay" of two and a half years in around 60 days.  I will also be eligible for Medicare by March-April time frame.


I'm happy to know you had this big good news Ringel!


----------



## yiostheoy (Jan 15, 2017)

Ringel05 if you have a structured settlement and you need cash now, call J.G.Wentworth, 8-00-cash-now.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 15, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Ringel05 if you have a structured settlement and you need cash now, call J.G.Wentworth, 8-00-cash-now.




I wouldn't use any of those ripoff services even if they were a last resort.  Besides they don't apply in my case.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 15, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like it is raining at Ringel's house, has been raining at Peach's house with more in the area, and there is a huge big blob of bright red on the radar headed straight for my house--should know if it is for real within minutes.
> ...



Too late in the season for the monsoon though. This is a different and rather unusual weather pattern for us.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 15, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> For all of you folks that haven't been informed yet, this is the day that the Green Bay Packers will beat those pesky Dallas Cowboys in football.  Make some popcorn and watch the slaughter!!!



Booooo!   Hissss!   I like the idea of the popcorn though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 15, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



We're happy you found us in the Coffee Shop yiostheoy but this post is not appropriate here.  We have members in the Coffee Shop of many nationalities, ethnicities, races, and ideologies and all are welcome here.  So please respect that and do not use derogatory or insulting terms to describe people.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 15, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I have seen "the Mummy' at my granddaughter's urging and it wasn't terrible, but not really my cup of tea.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 15, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Game of Thrones is not a reality show and it is not crap but rather an extremely successful and acclaimed drama series.  I don't watch it because I do not enjoy violence, but I respect those who do enjoy it.

Your list is a pretty good one.  On the other hand I do enjoy come of the reality shows like "Ice Road Truckers", "Deadliest Catch", "Survivor" etc. which may or may not classify as crap and also many of the competition shows--"The Voice" and "America's Got Talent" and "Hell's Kitchen" and "American Ninja Warrior" etc. which also may or may not qualify as crap.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 15, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Twice a year it gets bad in January and July from moonsoons.
Look for higher grounds for a house ,away from the main washes and have 4 wheel drive and your good.
If you don't  have 4wheel drive like us you aren't going anywhere till the next day.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 15, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


I've lived out west long enough to know about arroyos and flat land flooding that accompany the monsoons and I do have a 4 wheel drive Ram truck so that wouldn't be much of an issue.  My concerns are primarily, water, sewer, electric/gas and cable/internet access.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 15, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



The 14 years we were out on the mountain, we incurred a steep learning curve dealing with a private well, septic system, propane tank, and keeping plenty of dry wood stocked for the times we were without electric power and thus had no furnace--it ran on propane but had to have electricity to turn itself on.

So we kept bottled water for emergencies for drinking and for flushing toilets--electricity outages mean the pump doesn't run and you're out of water in the house very quickly.  We had a Strader insert for the fireplace and it was extremely functional to heat the whole house sufficiently to keep pipes from freezing and bursting but you sure go through a lot of wood when it is your only source of heat.

And there was the issue of bad roads in bad weather, but Subarus rarely failed to allow us to get in and out of the neighborhood.

Eventually I became weary of the isolation though and we sold out and moved into town and I have never regretted that a single minute since.  You can call people to come fix stuff when it breaks, you don't have to worry about running out of propane in a bad storm, wifi is great and accessible from many different sources, no thousands of dollar costs when the well pump went out or other problems needed attention, no septic system to pump out.

And they deliver pizza right to your door.


----------



## Dalia (Jan 15, 2017)

Good evening, we have a cold wave in Europe the week that is coming is going to be even colder and until the end of the month

A warm video


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 15, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Good evening, we have a cold wave in Europe the week that is coming is going to be even colder and until the end of the month
> 
> A warm video



One of my favorites too Dalia, but then the music from the 1950's and 60's speaks to me as no other era does.  Great artists, strong melodies, and every song distinctly different from all the others.  And of course that was before the era of heavy metal so the music could really shine above all the racket and you could go to concerts without going deaf.  

I do think of Germany, Austria and those countries being really cold in winter over there, but I never thought of France as having bitter winters.  But of course you have all four seasons so. . .


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 15, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Welp good news on this end.  Just heard from my lawyer, the judge ruled in my favor on my disability claim.  If it doesn't get pulled for review (happens in rare instances) I should start getting paid by the end of February and receive a one lump "back pay" of two and a half years in around 60 days.  I will also be eligible for Medicare by March-April time frame.
> ...



And a pleasant Sunday to you esthermoon.  I always smile when you check in here.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 15, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




If you are buying land to put up a home then you need concern yourself with it.
Most any of the outside areas around Tucson and Phx. all have wells with septics, no cabel but internet access.
Everyonee who lives in rural areas has to get Dish, Direct TV or Hughes dish. Thats about it for choices.


----------



## Dalia (Jan 15, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening, we have a cold wave in Europe the week that is coming is going to be even colder and until the end of the month
> ...


I like the 50 and 60 music to more them the music of today  Germany and Austria yes those countries are more cold in winter but France here we are not use to so much cold We will soon run out of electricity and heating our German neighbors are as cold as us then they can not help us .


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 15, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Most of what we're looking at are suburbs of Tucson which have all those amenities.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 15, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


No, not looking to put up a house, 10 to 20 years ago no problem, even 5 years ago I probably could have done it but why build when I can get an existing structure (in fair to good shape) cheaper.  We eventually will sit down with a real estate agent, cover everything we're looking for and go from there, REOs are a good possibility even considered auctions but auctions can be tricky at best.


----------



## OldLady (Jan 15, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Good evening, we have a cold wave in Europe the week that is coming is going to be even colder and until the end of the month
> 
> A warm video


Cover those wonderful rose bushes!


----------



## peach174 (Jan 15, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Then like you said where your looking they have all of things you asked about.
Not sure exactly what you wanted to know about the water and others you asked about.
Im so confused!!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 15, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Some of the ones we looked at are near Tucson but the roads are all dirt, one plus acre sites but I don't know if they're on city water/sewer or wells and septic, if they have cable and gas or use propane.  We will find that out when we talk to someone up there.  
We are still looking in New Mexico, found a nice one on 1.25 acres up in Alto (between Ruidoso and Capitan), has all the city amenities even though it's not in the city.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 15, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



What might possibly have given you the impression Game of Thrones is considered a "reality show"?  It is a fantasy drama.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 15, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Blood, sex and wars...

It cannot be more "reality" than this...


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 15, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening, we have a cold wave in Europe the week that is coming is going to be even colder and until the end of the month
> ...



Sure, blame heavy metal!  It's never been the most popular musical genre.


----------



## Dalia (Jan 15, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


Bonsoir Montrovant Only when i was a young I loved this song métal music that my father could not bear!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 15, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



Just different perspectives from different generations I think.  I would probably see it differently if I had grown up in your era.


----------



## Dalia (Jan 15, 2017)

I always listened to music while dancing but the only song that my father could bear is this one I have three sisters and the house was full of life


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 15, 2017)

Well, the first day of our new hours of operation at Doc's looks like a success. We've hired a new bartender who comes with quite a loyal following and it seems that her regulars followed. 
Afternoons, though picking up, have always been slow with maybe 6 to 10 people sitting around the bar from 2 to 4 PM. We opened at 9 AM today and had 17 people by 9:40. Not balls to the wall busy, but much better than I had hoped, As the rest of Tanya's people figure out where she's hiding, I only expect the early shift to get busier.
My problem is getting my butt out of bed and to the bar by 8:30. This is not an easy feat for someone who has become accustomed to rolling out about 10 AM.
I set an alarm for 7:30 but some idiot called me from Fort Lauderdale at 6:40. We do not need this, people, especially on the first day.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 15, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Well, the first day of our new hours of operation at Doc's looks like a success. We've hired a new bartender who comes with quite a loyal following and it seems that her regulars followed.
> Afternoons, though picking up, have always been slow with maybe 6 to 10 people sitting around the bar from 2 to 4 PM. We opened at 9 AM today and had 17 people by 9:40. Not balls to the wall busy, but much better than I had hoped, As the rest of Tanya's people figure out where she's hiding, I only expect the early shift to get busier.
> My problem is getting my butt out of bed and to the bar by 8:30. This is not an easy feat for someone who has become accustomed to rolling out about 10 AM.
> I set an alarm for 7:30 but some idiot called me from Fort Lauderdale at 6:40. We do not need this, people, especially on the first day.




Thats a great start Ernie, very encouraging.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 15, 2017)

So much for a relaxing day today. 
So many phone calls several neighbors stopping by to see how Mr. P is doing.
I barely had time to take a shower when I got dried off and was starting to get dressed the door bell rings again.
Mr P is well loved by good friends and neighbors. 

When I was first introducted to the Drs. and nurses last Monday, the nurses kept saying how nice and what a good man he is.
I said that's why I married him, he's a very good man. 

I was introduced by the Drs. first and then went down to his room and he had all 4 of his nurses in the room.
One turns to me and are you his wife, I said yes, then she says, so your the pitbull.
I laughed and said yes I am the life long caregiver.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 15, 2017)

Just got done talking to Mr. P
He sounds even stronger today.
He said he was able to walk around several times today and without his oxygen and he had no pain.
Good sign.
They still have not moved him to his new room becase it won't be ready til around seven or a little after.
He's going to call me when he is moved, because then he has a landline phone in his room.
He says Hi everybody!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 15, 2017)

How about those Green Bay Packers!  Game was a nail-biter but they won in the end.  Good night Dallas.  You can go on vacation now.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 15, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> How about those Green Bay Packers!  Game was a nail-biter but they won in the end.  Good night Dallas.  You can go on vacation now.



Well congrats BBD.  If our Cowboys couldn't win I am glad your Packers could.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 15, 2017)

Dalia said:


> I always listened to music while dancing but the only song that my father could bear is this one I have three sisters and the house was full of life




I could dance to that.  

Sounds like your father and I would get along fine when it comes to music.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 16, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's mom and her sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
Ringel's Gizmo and Boo and wellness for Ringel,
Ernie for wellness,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days*.
And let's send up some special prayers and positive thoughts for Gracie & Mr. G who need a break big time right now.*

All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all others who need to find their way back.


----------



## Kat (Jan 16, 2017)

^^^^^^^^^ Beauty!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2017)

Out of the slump. Finally. Both of us falling was not good and pretty scarey. A lot of truths hit us..Things we never expected. It has been extremely rude awakenings.
However, we are 75% sure we will be moving up north in February..Anywhere from the 8th to the 15th. Getting all medical and dental needs done because once we leave, I will not have coverage unless I drive 12 hours round trip just for a doc appt and keep my mouth shut that we moved. Which is waht I will probably do. Go there, move in, a d give it a month to see if all is as it's supposed to be.

Day by day. That's the plan.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 16, 2017)

Ice storm here this morning.  Supposed to get the 30,000 mile service on my pick-up done this morning but I shall call and reschedule it.  I'm not going more than10 feet away from the coffee pot today!


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 16, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Out of the slump. Finally. Both of us falling was not good and pretty scarey. A lot of truths hit us..Things we never expected. It has been extremely rude awakenings.
> However, we are 75% sure we will be moving up north in February..Anywhere from the 8th to the 15th. Getting all medical and dental needs done because once we leave, I will not have coverage unless I drive 12 hours round trip just for a doc appt and keep my mouth shut that we moved. Which is waht I will probably do. Go there, move in, a d give it a month to see if all is as it's supposed to be.
> 
> Day by day. That's the plan.
> ...



This is a big relief for me Gracie.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 16, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Ice storm here this morning.  Supposed to get the 30,000 mile service on my pick-up done this morning but I shall call and reschedule it.  I'm not going more than10 feet away from the coffee pot today!



The ice storm throughout the midwest has been brutal.  Our son and his family flew home to the Texas panhandle yesterday, white knuckled it into the Amarillo airport, white knuckled it driving from there to their town, and found their trees mangled--huge branches down.  North Texas, Oklahoma, Kansas all getting the worst ice storm ever along with tornadoes and now it appears to be moving into your area.

Meanwhile lots of precip here but we have remained above freezing so no ice.  And it looks like we have a good shot at it staying that way.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 16, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Out of the slump. Finally. Both of us falling was not good and pretty scarey. A lot of truths hit us..Things we never expected. It has been extremely rude awakenings.
> However, we are 75% sure we will be moving up north in February..Anywhere from the 8th to the 15th. Getting all medical and dental needs done because once we leave, I will not have coverage unless I drive 12 hours round trip just for a doc appt and keep my mouth shut that we moved. Which is waht I will probably do. Go there, move in, a d give it a month to see if all is as it's supposed to be.
> 
> Day by day. That's the plan.
> ...



It does feel good to step out of the darkness doesn't it.  (Been there done that.)

But aren't you staying in California?  Why would you not have the same medical coverage in the new place?


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 16, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> It does feel good to step out of the darkness doesn't it.  (Been there done that.)
> 
> But aren't you staying in California?  Why would you not have the same medical coverage in the new place?



Sounded like California has regional programs.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 16, 2017)

A handful of lovely birds.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 16, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Now there is a HUGE difference between the alpine environment of Ruidoso/Alto and the desert environment of southeast Arizona.  And pros and cons to both.  I wouldn't dare advise other than to be sure before you choose.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 16, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > It does feel good to step out of the darkness doesn't it.  (Been there done that.)
> ...



I read up on it and each county is responsible for enrolling people in Medi-cal, but I don't see where there would be any problem in doing that in a new place.  Of course the Gracies would not want to give up their current county until they are SURE they like the new place and will stay, and as Gracie said, there is a daunting six hour drive to get back to their current county and doctors--California is a BIG state.

But I am sure their current plan would cover an E.R. or urgent care visit in a medical emergency--they would just be 'visiting' in their new home.

At least I think that is how it works.  Gracie is no doubt much more up on it than I am.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 16, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


We're still looking all over between Arizona and New Mexico, just looked at a couple of nice ones in Espanola.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 16, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Initial gut reaction, I would not choose Espanola.  There are social dynamics there that could be problematic.  I don't know how it is now, but in the past was known as a mean town with an unusually high crime rate for a small town, especially in thefts and assaults.  Unless you were fluent in Spanish, you  could have difficulty even communicating with some folks there and 'gringos' were often viewed with suspicion and/or become targets.

Espanola is known as the 'low rider capital of the world' and nobody has ever challenged them for the title.  When my niece and her family lived there for awhile some years ago, she said she became very afraid of the low riders associated with gang and drug activity and they eventually left because it was never comfortable for them there.  I always watched my back a lot more when I was working there at times.

I think that is not so much the case now but it is still known as a tough and sometimes mean little town.  And I could also be doing it a huge disservice with that impression of it.  Further north at Taos or south to Santa Fe, both really weird at times, you don't have that dynamic so much.  Here in Albuquerque or down the I-25 corridor or the Ruidoso/Alto area, not at all.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 16, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Not an easy age for girls


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 16, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Yes, I like it for the quality of surroundings. I also like "Kingdom of Heavens" and new Russian movie "28 Panfilov's men" for the same quality.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 16, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



)) Marijuana it's a drug of East. But in Soviet time rural people used hemp to make ropes, not to smoke USSR kept all sides of drugs and info about it outside the borders...So, it was time for more traditional ways to damage own health... )


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 16, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Wow ! I just watched 'Game of thrones' series six ,episodes 9 and 10. There was sure a lot of action and some extreme battle scenes. Now I have to wait months for series 7, the final series to come out and I am expecting some extreme spectacle, as it draws to its conclusion.



Yeah, it's a good series. I've read all books of Martin and had an experience of LRPG in this world. Series have some differences from books, so it very interesting to see..


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 16, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Not from what I heard and read. Writer doesn't want to finish and is moving on to other books and won't let other writers fill in to finish it up. It's over. Cersei is queen, Dani goes to battle, but it's up to viewers to what happens after that.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



And the bigger dragon would become an Ice horror creature?


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 16, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Speaking of USMB Coffee Shoppe, I think I shall brew up a small pot of coffee now to warm up with.  We have several feet of snow now here in the Rocky Mountains.
> 
> Featured today are the Cheeseheads vs Dallas then later the Steel Curtain vs KC.



We have a lot of snow, and I'm drinking hot tea before sleeping, because, it seems, I have a flu


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 16, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



And you said nothing about food


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 16, 2017)

Lipush said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...



I think, real medieval life was not so dramatical, like in GoT  This is a movie about "how modern people could live in dark medieval, till the survivors form the new civilization" ))


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 16, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> ...


 Looks very similar with village, I lived...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 16, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of USMB Coffee Shoppe, I think I shall brew up a small pot of coffee now to warm up with.  We have several feet of snow now here in the Rocky Mountains.
> ...



So sorry you are not feeling well Sbiker.  That's one of those weird cultural things I guess but I always thought of 'flu as strictly an American thing.  Silly I know.  

Seriously I hope you feel better quickly.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 16, 2017)

Okay this was on Facebook today so it must be true, yes?


----------



## Kat (Jan 16, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay this was on Facebook today so it must be true, yes?




It is true! It is! It is! Is the only way!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 16, 2017)

Kat said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay this was on Facebook today so it must be true, yes?
> ...



It sure is the way I practice and teach it.  And I have been guilty of correcting wrong way toilet paper hanging in other people's houses.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 16, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Wow ! I just watched 'Game of thrones' series six ,episodes 9 and 10. There was sure a lot of action and some extreme battle scenes. Now I have to wait months for series 7, the final series to come out and I am expecting some extreme spectacle, as it draws to its conclusion.
> ...



I'm wondering how different the show's ending will be from the books'.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 16, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



If medieval life were as dramatic as GoT, medieval history would be a much more enjoyable subject.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 16, 2017)

While I was in the shower this morning I began to wonder...  I wonder how many vanilla wafers you could get in a 12"x12"x12" box?  If you stacked them neatly you could get a good number of them into the box but I'm thinking if you crushed them up you could get more into the box.  What say you?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 16, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> While I was in the shower this morning I began to wonder...  I wonder how many vanilla wafers you could get in a 12"x12"x12" box?  If you stacked them neatly you could get a good number of them into the box but I'm thinking if you crushed them up you could get more into the box.  What say you?



I agree on the crushing but have no idea how many.  But I think that would be a grand project for a cold winter day.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 16, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay this was on Facebook today so it must be true, yes?






I think this photo clearly illustrates your point.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 16, 2017)

Just got back from Tucson not too long ago.
Hubbie and I had a wonderful day today for our anniversary, despite the setting. 
33 years and we both agree we want more years, 33 isn't long enough.
We are true soul mates. 

His heart is not strong enough to have the surgery, so they are sending him home in a couple of days.
He has to wear a vest in order to keep his heart beat regular.
They haven't told us yet if he needs to go to therapy yet.
He likes that he will be able to drive after he gets home though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 16, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay this was on Facebook today so it must be true, yes?
> ...




Ewwww.  I can still see how far I would leap backwards.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 16, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Just got back from Tucson not too long ago.
> Hubbie and I had a wonderful day today for our anniversary, despite the setting.
> 33 years and we both agree we want more years, 33 isn't long enough.
> We are true soul mates.
> ...



I am so glad you were able to enjoy your anniversary together.  I am really sorry you have to postpone the surgery though.  Still, we have to trust that the doctors know best.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 16, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Just got back from Tucson not too long ago.
> Hubbie and I had a wonderful day today for our anniversary, despite the setting.
> 33 years and we both agree we want more years, 33 isn't long enough.
> We are true soul mates.
> ...


Still in our prayers.  
Not sure how much you know about the Tucson area but from what I've been reading the primary area to avoid is the southwest areas due to the higher crime rates there.  Also recently read a lot of people are opting for Vail AZ, out side of town, quiet and safe but growing.  The other area I like is the Picture Rocks area to the northwest (on the north side of Saguaro National Park).


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 16, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> I think this photo clearly illustrates your point.



Is it legal to make a spider unroll toilet paper?


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 16, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Just got back from Tucson not too long ago.
> Hubbie and I had a wonderful day today for our anniversary, despite the setting.
> 33 years and we both agree we want more years, 33 isn't long enough.
> We are true soul mates.
> ...



A vest huh?  Wonder what a bowtie would do for him?


----------



## peach174 (Jan 16, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Just got back from Tucson not too long ago.
> ...




Vail is a beautiful area .


----------



## peach174 (Jan 16, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Just got back from Tucson not too long ago.
> ...




Thank you and yes everone keep praying that his heart gets stronger.
Time will tell how much of it was damaged.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 16, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Sounds like the outside of his heart, the inside sounds like you have it.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 16, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



We discovered just how rare it really is for people to find their soul mates. We were talking with the nurses and Doctors who see many couples over the years and they was telling us how rare it happens.
I was 30 and he was 36 before we found each other.
I'm going to be a very lost soul without him indeed.

I'm very tired my eyes feel like sandpaper so I'm headed for bed very shortly.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2017)

peach174 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...





Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2017)

Cell just ate my post. Grrr

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 16, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


"Game of Thrones" is anything but a 'reality' show.  Unless you think magic, evil, re-animated dead armies, horse lords, and dragons are real.  It's more like a "dungeons and dragons" type of fantasy fiction.  But, yes, it is violent...and definitely includes adult content.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 16, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


I am fond of what I refer to as "costume dramas", like "Downtown Abbey", "The Tudors", "Poldark", as well as fantasy shows like "Game of Thrones".  So-called "reality" shows, like "Ice Road Truckers" and others of similar genre are just boring crap.  I mean, how dangerous, or real, can things get when there are film crews and production units everywhere?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 16, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Good man!  Somehow I suspected you were a Dodge man.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 16, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


Not an easy age for _parents_, either!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 16, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


The hemp used to make ropes is the same family as marijuana, but it is not exactly the same plant.  Good that many drugs were prevented from influencing your culture.  By more traditional health damage, do you refer to alcohol?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 16, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of USMB Coffee Shoppe, I think I shall brew up a small pot of coffee now to warm up with.  We have several feet of snow now here in the Rocky Mountains.
> ...


Sorry you have a flu.  I have a funny Russian tea story.  One of my supervisors at one time was a Soviet ex-patriot, Stan.  He drank his tea from a nice glass, unlike Americans, who use cups.  One day, the women who worked for Stan took a feminine hygiene product, applied a liberal amount of strawberry preserves to it and replaced Stan's teabag with it.  When Stan found this in his tea, he took it out and tossed it out the office window.  His comment was something about "G-damned vimminn!"
The post script to this story was:  the next morning the Marine personnel were responsible for picking up trash around the buildings.  When one of them picked up the offending object, he screamed like a little girl and threw it away like it was a poisonous snake.  The women working in the office laughed their butts off!  Evil wenches...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 16, 2017)

I was looking through the 2017 Famer's Almanac and found the winter weather map interesting.




I wonder how they can always get things so right?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 16, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Actually I'm a Ford truck man, best truck suspension on the market, they drive like a sedan not a truck.  The Dodge was my dad's, I got it in the inheritance not that I'm complaining, 2003 double cab short bed 4x4 with all the bells and whistles and it only had 30K miles on it, about 42K now.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2017)

Watched Being John Malcovich. Extremely dumb movie.

Watched camp x-ray on Netflix. It was OK. I dislike Kristin Stewart but watched anyway. I have it 3 stars.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Kat (Jan 16, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay this was on Facebook today so it must be true, yes?
> ...


----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2017)

Done with most doc visits except x-rays ordered on both wrists and left hip, karmas rabies shot and exam, two teeth that have small cavities. Then...Done. finally.

Been looking at stores for mrgs bed and my recliner..Also made a list of things we need, like towels, couple of plates and necessary items for the new room. So far...It's a go, unless a pine tree falls on his house.


Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2017)

And FF is correct. Healthcare here is county by county. The plan I am on now only is good for San Luis Obispo and Santa Barbara county. Up north, I have to get on a new plan...whatever that will be. And it takes a couple of months for the transition. Which means I will be straight medi-cal...Which is only good for ER...Not a regular doc. So if I get an ear infection, cold, sinus problem, rash, etc...No doc. I have to go to ER. Until I am put on another plan, anyway.  This also means med refills...So for my high blood pressure pills, thyroid pills, etc...I have to sit in ER.

Dumb, yes?

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Kat (Jan 16, 2017)

Gracie said:


> And FF is correct. Healthcare here is county by county. The plan I am on now only is good for San Luis Obispo and Santa Barbara county. Up north, I have to get on a new plan...whatever that will be. And it takes a couple of months for the transition. Which means I will be straight medi-cal...Which is only good for ER...Not a regular doc. So if I get an ear infection, cold, sinus problem, rash, etc...No doc. I have to go to ER. Until I am put on another plan, anyway.  This also means med refills...So for my high blood pressure pills, thyroid pills, etc...I have to sit in ER.
> 
> Dumb, yes?
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app




Why in the world is it county by county?


----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2017)

So to solve that prob...I will keep my address here, still live here, and will be "visiting" mrg but drive back here each month to see my regular docs...Which is a 6 hour drive one way. So I will spend the night in my car once a month here...Just so I can keep my healthcare HERE. I am still a resident here.

Funny and not haha funny, that MrG and I have to separate just so I can see a doc. Until I hit 65 anyway...Then I get on Medicare..Which  covers me in any state, any county.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Kat (Jan 16, 2017)

Gracie said:


> So to solve that prob...I will keep my address here, still live here, and will be "visiting" mrg but drive back here each month to see my regular docs...Which is a 6 hour drive one way. So I will spend the night in my car once a month here...Just so I can keep my healthcare HERE. I am still a resident here.
> 
> Funny and not haha funny, that MrG and I have to separate just so I can see a doc. Until I hit 65 anyway...Then I get on Medicare..Which  covers me in any state, any county.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app




What do you mean separate?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 16, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I used to like Chevy trucks before I bought my first Dodge.  I'm on my fourth Dodge 3/4 truck right now.  I was super impressed when we were able to to Hoe-zilla, and the rented trailer, from her former home to our Willow place, about 40 miles.  Rough estimate, probably 20,000 lbs. and we had to keep the speed slow because we couldn't use the stabilizer bar on the trailer, but we made it with no problem.  That's a diesel powerplant.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2017)

Kat said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > And FF is correct. Healthcare here is county by county. The plan I am on now only is good for San Luis Obispo and Santa Barbara county. Up north, I have to get on a new plan...whatever that will be. And it takes a couple of months for the transition. Which means I will be straight medi-cal...Which is only good for ER...Not a regular doc. So if I get an ear infection, cold, sinus problem, rash, etc...No doc. I have to go to ER. Until I am put on another plan, anyway.  This also means med refills...So for my high blood pressure pills, thyroid pills, etc...I have to sit in ER.
> ...


I don't know. It just is. This is why we have trying so hard to stay here. When we moved to LA, I lost my medical. I have been without it since then and was just reinstated Jan 1st...Which is why I have had so many doc appts. When I saw my old doc a couple of days ago, my BP was 189...And when he asked why it was so high, I said "no meds and I am not going to sit in ER for 6 hours just to get a few pills".

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Kat (Jan 16, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




Dang Gracie. You mean 1st number was 189?? so was 189 over??


----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2017)

Kat said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > So to solve that prob...I will keep my address here, still live here, and will be "visiting" mrg but drive back here each month to see my regular docs...Which is a 6 hour drive one way. So I will spend the night in my car once a month here...Just so I can keep my healthcare HERE. I am still a resident here.
> ...


Be separate. He lives up north. I live here. I am there just "visiting". My PO is here. My bank is here. I reside here...In my car since I am homeless and on the paperwork, my address is the local shelter, but still a resident of this county. Mrg can go anywhere and get medical because he is on Medicare. I can't until I turn 65.


Kat said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > And FF is correct. Healthcare here is county by county. The plan I am on now only is good for San Luis Obispo and Santa Barbara county. Up north, I have to get on a new plan...whatever that will be. And it takes a couple of months for the transition. Which means I will be straight medi-cal...Which is only good for ER...Not a regular doc. So if I get an ear infection, cold, sinus problem, rash, etc...No doc. I have to go to ER. Until I am put on another plan, anyway.  This also means med refills...So for my high blood pressure pills, thyroid pills, etc...I have to sit in ER.
> ...




Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2017)

In short..It's a fucked up system.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Kat (Jan 16, 2017)

I gotcha now.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2017)

Yes...189 over 88 I think. I didn't pay much attention and never have. He seemed perturbed by it though. *Shrug*

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 16, 2017)

Gracie said:


> And FF is correct. Healthcare here is county by county. The plan I am on now only is good for San Luis Obispo and Santa Barbara county. Up north, I have to get on a new plan...whatever that will be. And it takes a couple of months for the transition. Which means I will be straight medi-cal...Which is only good for ER...Not a regular doc. So if I get an ear infection, cold, sinus problem, rash, etc...No doc. I have to go to ER. Until I am put on another plan, anyway.  This also means med refills...So for my high blood pressure pills, thyroid pills, etc...I have to sit in ER.
> 
> Dumb, yes?
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



If it makes you feel any better, I haven't had health insurance since I got too old to be on my father's plan 20-something years ago.  I haven't been to a doctor in that time, either.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 16, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



It's less 'sword and sorcery' than D&D.    It's part of the more grounded style of fantasy that's become popular in recent years; GoT may have even started the popularity of that sort of gritty fantasy style.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > And FF is correct. Healthcare here is county by county. The plan I am on now only is good for San Luis Obispo and Santa Barbara county. Up north, I have to get on a new plan...whatever that will be. And it takes a couple of months for the transition. Which means I will be straight medi-cal...Which is only good for ER...Not a regular doc. So if I get an ear infection, cold, sinus problem, rash, etc...No doc. I have to go to ER. Until I am put on another plan, anyway.  This also means med refills...So for my high blood pressure pills, thyroid pills, etc...I have to sit in ER.
> ...




Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2017)

Damn cell ate my post again. Perhaps it's best since my try was not very nice aboutontovants comment about docs and not being concerned for his health.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2017)

Fucking auto correct. I miss my PC.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Kat (Jan 16, 2017)

LOL Auto Correct sucks.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 17, 2017)

Does anyone know what 1% of 1.6 billion is?


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...



I hope it to, but didn't crysis yet... It started untypically - from high blood pressure (I thought it's a weather), and when at second day I used pills to avoid it - it continued as normal flu... Now I'm eating a pills - aspirin, paracetamol and so on and don't working, only supporting one site, which critical for near days...


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 17, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Does anyone know what 1% of 1.6 billion is?



Hmm, where's the trick?  1% from 1 600 000 000 is 16 000 000, 16 millions...


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 17, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I think, unpredictable... When Martin constructed this world, I think, he didn't expect that world will be very stable. Thinking in world realities, you can resolve situation to global peace from any moment in book. So, Martin forced to shake this world by any forces, growing in his imagination. I think, scenarion makers are forced to do the same... and where their imagination would be in the end of series?


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 17, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Yes, alcohol and tobacco... But now progress is not staying at place - China produces a lot of spices to export to us, and some teenagers using them... Unfortunately we could not affect on this, like it was with Afganistan...


----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > And FF is correct. Healthcare here is county by county. The plan I am on now only is good for San Luis Obispo and Santa Barbara county. Up north, I have to get on a new plan...whatever that will be. And it takes a couple of months for the transition. Which means I will be straight medi-cal...Which is only good for ER...Not a regular doc. So if I get an ear infection, cold, sinus problem, rash, etc...No doc. I have to go to ER. Until I am put on another plan, anyway.  This also means med refills...So for my high blood pressure pills, thyroid pills, etc...I have to sit in ER.
> ...


I wish I didn't have to see a doc, believe me.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 17, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Hi Gracie...


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 17, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...



Such an evil history!  Did he use his glass free as in Soviet cafe, or with coaster, like it used till current time in trains?


----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi moony!

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 17, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


Only when filled with the blood of virgins....


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 17, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


Free, no coaster.  He was actually Russian ethnic, left Poland to join relatives in Chicago...an entirely amusing story.  He joined the US Army and was very helpful as a translator.  He was a big, burly, blond fellow who entirely embodied the American stereotype of a Soviet officer.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 17, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...



I know.  But what they do is real so it is interesting to me though it wasn't so interesting until I got to know the drivers better.  Same with Deadliest Catch--it would take a brave television crew to go out on those boats and it does get tedious at times, but it is still fascinating to me.  So I have a hard time seeing it as crap though you aren't alone in that sentiment.  

I doubt either show will survive now because the main star of Ice Road Truckers was Darrell Ward who was killed in an airplane crash last summer and the main star of Deadliest Catch was Sig Hanson who had a serious heart attack last season and I doubt will be back.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 17, 2017)

To all our insomniacs, I ran across this article featuring five plants that you should have in your bedroom that help to induce restful sleep.  Note especially to Ringel05 pay attention to No. 4 - English Ivy.  I never thought about growing it in a bedroom but it is praised as being especially good at removing airborne allergens from the air.

5 Plants For Your Bedroom To Help You Sleep Better


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 17, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's mom and her sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
Ringel's Gizmo and Boo and wellness for Ringel,
Ernie for wellness,
Sbiker for wellness,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days*.
And let's send up some special prayers and positive thoughts for Gracie & Mr. G who need a break big time right now.*

All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all others who need to find their way back.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


You have a whole different perspective when you live where their "reality" takes place, I suppose.  I drive frozen, dangerous roads daily.  When in the Army, I used ice roads when necessary.  I've never fished, but there are other "reality" shows, like the "Bush People" that are unmitigated Bull.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 17, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Is it a sort of wine? Why no? At least, Liebfrauenmilch is a good wine..


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 17, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Like "Ivan Drago"? 

Glass, like at photo, was very popular in USSR. It used in Soviet dining halls (for tea and coffee), in lemonade automats, for juicies in cafe... and  for the drinking vodka. It's volume exact 200 gramm, a doze for the "real man". And in soviet life were a custom to buy one bottle of vodka for three man, because it cost usually multiple for 3. So, in this glass there are a invisible line of 166.6 gramms, every experienced alcoholic knows 

But for me all this things - a tradition of ansectors. During student times I preferred a beer or wine )


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 17, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


In my student times, I preferred Scotch.  Now, I prefer beer, but wine will do.  When I last lived in Europe, I had a well stocked wine cellar.  Now, I make my own mead.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 17, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Oh! mead is great! Apple or cherry mead - mmmm %))) Scotch is good and strong similar, to vodka, but it drinks by small potions... Instead of vodka, which you must drink in one action. As for beer - I prefer it till now, because in Russia there are many small local breweries, making good fresh beer...


----------



## Kat (Jan 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> ...






Love the pic!!!!


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 17, 2017)

Kat said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...



Ha-ha, let's visit Red Square together!  When I was living some months in Moscow, Red Square was in 10 min of walking from me, so I frequently used it to meet with friends (the same IT engineers as me) to drink beer at evening. There are a lots expensive clubs around Red Square, but people, who know Moscow, could find more accessible places... 

It's another strange thing - all the world associated Russia with Moscow, but inside Russia the proverb "Moscow - is not Russia" is very popular


----------



## esthermoon (Jan 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Hi Foxfyre!  
Thanks for you words 
I hope you're having a good day!


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 17, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...



Hi! Don't sleep too?


----------



## esthermoon (Jan 17, 2017)

Sleep? No Sbiker. It's 7.15 p.m. here


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 17, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> Sleep? No Sbiker. It's 7.15 p.m. here



Oh, it's ideal time to prepare dinner... Maybe frying chicken wings with sour-sweet sause?


----------



## esthermoon (Jan 17, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Sleep? No Sbiker. It's 7.15 p.m. here
> ...


I've already eat. My dinner was "nem cuon". It's some fish wrapped in a rice paper


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 17, 2017)

Good morning!  Haven't dropped by in a while.  Hello!


----------



## esthermoon (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks ChrisL! 
Same for you!


----------



## SeaGal (Jan 17, 2017)

I've already had a 3rd cup of coffee but thought I'd drop in and introduce myself.

Hi! 

I'm a 4th generation Floridian, former Army brat who's lived in Michigan, Indiana, Colorado and the Carolinas in my youth.  A retired educator, married 47 years to high school sweetheart who is retired USDA Forest Service.  Our first home was a tent. Three grown children, two young grandchildren.  We live in a rural area and for many years grew and/or raised most of our own food.  Spent countless days in the spring and fall canning, freezing and pickling.  Until recently boarded horses and gave beginner riding lessons both English and western.  Have enjoyed doing volunteer work with troubled youth and at-risk families.  Am a Christian, but not a regular church goer.

Love to fish, kayak and read.  In my opinion the best time of day to enjoy a cup of coffee is early morning, on the front porch watching the sun rise...even better when the porch faces a beach.   No coffee after 3pm, at that point I switch to wine.  Enjoy poetry, photography and painting...and sometimes mixed media, ie painting pictures with words...such as...

On the Way to the Ramp (a word picture)

A sun struggling to break its chains...
the distant splash of feeding fish.
A ghostly cry from an unseen bird...
the soft caress of lingering mist.

Now you know my life story. TMI?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 17, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> I've already had a 3rd cup of coffee but thought I'd drop in and introduce myself.
> 
> Hi!
> 
> ...



Welcome to the coffee shop!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 17, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Good morning!  Haven't dropped by in a while.  Hello!



And we miss you when you don't too.  Good morning.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning!  Haven't dropped by in a while.  Hello!
> ...



Thanks, and how are things going with you lately?  Well I hope.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 17, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> I've already had a 3rd cup of coffee but thought I'd drop in and introduce myself.
> 
> Hi!
> 
> ...



Hello and welcome to USMB and the Coffee Shop Seagal!  I love your life story.  I love horses too though I haven't been able to be hands on much as an adult.  Am something of an educator but only as an avocation and volunteer.  Have never kayaked and always wanted to. I do write poetry though not as well as you.  Don't do wine anymore but oh well.   Anyhow love your life story.  

Sherry and Welfare Queen who met here at USMB and recently married are your fellow Floridians--live north of Tampa Bay--and there are almost certainly others who have posted in the past.

First timers to the Coffee receive a complimentary beverage:


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 17, 2017)

And good morning everybody.  Since I just got up--I didn't get to bed until after 1 am this morning--I am headed for the kitchen and my first cup of coffee of the day.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 17, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



The photo though is St. Petersburg no?  That's what I was shooting for anyway.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 17, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Oh I know.  Some of the Bear Grylls reality shows are almost absurd making it look so difficult for the folks doing presumably dangerous stuff, but there is a TV camera right there on them.  

But Ice Road Truckers driving hundreds of miles through isolated country and Deadliest Catch are real people doing real jobs and I can't explain why it is interesting to me, but it is.

We've done our share of dangerous roads too, both up on the mountain during winters where there was a lot of snow on the ground, at least until the last prolonged drought, and working around the state, we drove on snow, ice, inches of hail, etc. many times.  But not as an everyday thing as you do.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 17, 2017)

Waving to Moonglow .  You haven't been here in a long time.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Waving to Moonglow .  You haven't been here in a long time.


No, I haven't..But I should visit more often...Hello...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 17, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Can't complain.  Well I can actually.  Hombre and I used a generous gift certificate from our friend who was thanking us for boarding her beloved mini doxie for so long and we decided to use it to replace our two office chairs that are literally falling apart.

So we ordered the chairs--we read the reviews and they got 5 stars EXCEPT that everybody said how difficult they were to put together.  But we blew that off--we had put a lot of stuff like that together and how hard could it be?

So now I have a partially assembled one-day-to-be-beautiful chair taking up a lot of our entryway--the other one is still in the box--and one extremely frustrated husband and they will stay that way until Thursday when our much younger neighbor across the street can get here with all his fancy metric tools and help finish the job.

But I guess if that is our worst problem right now, we're doing okay.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



That is frustrating though.  I hate putting things like that together.  I'd rather buy it already assembled and have it delivered.  It's worth the extra cost, if you ask me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 17, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Believe me, if we had had any idea, that is exactly what we would have done.  But we have put together office chairs in the past with no problem, but this time, it was just too much.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I always seem to have problems with those kinds of things, whether it be something doesn't line up properly, maybe there is a part missing, or whatever.  Seems those kinds of things never go very smoothly for me.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 17, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Waving to Moonglow .  You haven't been here in a long time.
> ...



And we get to see the nice side of Moonglow!


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 17, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


It is a challenge to read Chinese instructions, but not impossible..


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 17, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


It's the side I wash...


----------



## peach174 (Jan 17, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




Same with me.! 

I have to assemble an over the toilet cabnet today so that hubby has easy access to things he needs.
Wish me luck 
Like you Chris they never go right or parts are missing.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 17, 2017)

peach174 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Good luck and try not to break anything important!


----------



## peach174 (Jan 17, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Just got back from Tucson not too long ago.
> ...




I lived and worked in Tucson from 1974 to the end of Dec. of 1982.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 17, 2017)

I'm keeping busy so that I don't dwell on what the Doc said about his heart may be to dammaged to do anything about it.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 17, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Actually I'm a Ford truck man, best truck suspension on the market, they drive like a sedan not a truck.  The Dodge was my dad's, I got it in the inheritance not that I'm complaining, 2003 double cab short bed 4x4 with all the bells and whistles and it only had 30K miles on it, about 42K now.



GMC Sierra Denali offers a suspension that is checked 1,000 times a second to reduce pitch and roll far more than Dodge or Ford is capable  of doing.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 17, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Yes...189 over 88 I think. I didn't pay much attention and never have. He seemed perturbed by it though. *Shrug*
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



0/0 is worse.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 17, 2017)

peach174 said:


> I'm keeping busy so that I don't dwell on what the Doc said about his heart may be to damaged to do anything about it.



They have to throw that in there to cover themselves.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 17, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Does anyone know what 1% of 1.6 billion is?



It is NOT my bank balance.

$16 million I believe.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 17, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I wish I felt like I could afford to.  My psoriasis and belly problems aren't life threatening, but I wouldn't mind an actual doctor's opinion on them.    I've got a couple of other (hopefully) minor things I should have looked at, as well, but I'm very used to not being able to afford medical care.

I'm hoping after I finish getting my associate's I can find a job that both has employer assisted insurance and pays enough that I can afford to use that insurance.

I wasn't trying to say, "Ha!  I don't need any stinking doctors!"  I actually would like to see a doctor and can't afford to.  I was hoping to make you feel at least a little better about at least having health coverage and I obviously screwed it up.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 17, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Impossible for me.  I get tickled sometimes when we get instructions with stuff that are written in English, French, Spanish, Chinese etc.  Just goes to show how international the world has become.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 17, 2017)

Why would someone cheat themselves out of the assembly?


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Most of the stuff I have gotten is just a picture for directions with no words..But being the genius, I usually discard the idiot sheet and use my superior skills to get those extra parts I find myself with when done...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 17, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know what 1% of 1.6 billion is?
> ...





peach174 said:


> I'm keeping busy so that I don't dwell on what the Doc said about his heart may be to dammaged to do anything about it.



I thought you might be at that point, but it is not time to throw in the towel for sure.  I would certainly get a second, third, fourth opinion before accepting a verdict like that.  In my own situation, three doctors ducked my situation because of the inherent dangers in it. But I managed to get referred to my wonderful surgeon who laid it all out there--all the risks and his concerns but was willing to try.  I still believe God delayed the process until I saw the best person to deal with it.  And now I'm fine.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



Photo, you've posted - a photo of Red Square. And at right side there is a Cremlin, where Putin sitting  St. Petersburg - is a city on a water, here one of the photo:






Very beautiful and cultural city, but wet and windy  An avatar of Peter's Empire


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 17, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



However immodest, I believe you have the skills.    Want to come put my chairs together?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 17, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



I've used regular screws that I had lying around or whatever to put things MacGyver things together before.  Not that it looked nice when I was done or anything.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 17, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



You're the man!  I cannot... I'd better learn an AK-74


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 17, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



Well I'll admit my knowledge of Russian landmarks is very limited, but that is a gorgeous photo.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Sure....However it will take a while to walk there........Maybe you can ask dear old Dad in Yuma....


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 17, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


What does the AK-47 teach?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 17, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Why would someone cheat themselves out of the assembly?



When you get to be our age, you'll understand.


----------



## esthermoon (Jan 17, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> I've already had a 3rd cup of coffee but thought I'd drop in and introduce myself.
> 
> Hi!
> 
> ...


Hi SeaGal


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 17, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Tape is a valuable resource in a time of need, Gorilla glue also..Years ago it was bailing wire...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 17, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Naw, Yuma is a fer piece away from our place.  Would take dear old Dad too long to walk from there too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 17, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Actually the office chairs we are replacing are pretty much held together with duct tape.


----------



## esthermoon (Jan 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


Maybe I'm wrong but I think it could be Moscow.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 17, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



It's an old Russian joke, that optimists learning English, pessimists learning Chinese and realists - an AK-74


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


That took engineering professionals 5 years to develop.. My office chair was already assembled when I bought it..Since I didn't go to engineering school...(I actually did, I just don't want to admit it)..


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 17, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


I am more familiar with the SKS version..


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> I thought you might be at that point, but it is not time to throw in the towel for sure.  I would certainly get a second, third, fourth opinion before accepting a verdict like that.  In my own situation, three doctors ducked my situation because of the inherent dangers in it. But I managed to get referred to my wonderful surgeon who laid it all out there--all the risks and his concerns but was willing to try.  I still believe God delayed the process until I saw the best person to deal with it.  And now I'm fine.



You expect me to believe you are fine?


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Do you live in the mountains or down in the sand?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 17, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> I was looking through the 2017 Famer's Almanac and found the winter weather map interesting.
> View attachment 107048
> I wonder how they can always get things so right?



Not correct for us so far except for the wet part which has been true and which we appreciate.  But temps have been above normal the whole winter so far.


----------



## esthermoon (Jan 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Hey what's going on Foxfyre? Are you ok now?
Hope you get well soon


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 17, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I thought you might be at that point, but it is not time to throw in the towel for sure.  I would certainly get a second, third, fourth opinion before accepting a verdict like that.  In my own situation, three doctors ducked my situation because of the inherent dangers in it. But I managed to get referred to my wonderful surgeon who laid it all out there--all the risks and his concerns but was willing to try.  I still believe God delayed the process until I saw the best person to deal with it.  And now I'm fine.
> ...



Yes.  I am fine, okay, well, intact, well, mostly.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Why would someone cheat themselves out of the assembly?
> ...


If I don't have my magnifying glass it's not going to get done...


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Why would someone cheat themselves out of the assembly?
> ...



Doubtful, I should accumulate more tools by then, so I'll be even more prepared.


----------



## SeaGal (Jan 17, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> Hi SeaGal



Pleased to meet you, esthermoon.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 17, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I'm fine Esthermoon but thanks.  A year ago September I had a really serious surgery but it went well, my recuperation was much faster than they said it would be, and I really am okay now.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 17, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



I'm on the high desert in Albuquerque nestled up against the Sandia Mountains.


----------



## esthermoon (Jan 17, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Hi SeaGal
> ...


Same here SeaGal


----------



## peach174 (Jan 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...




Neither one of us are willing to throw in the towel. 
If anything can be done we will work towards it.
It's just that time will tell if it is too damaged or not.  

The man has been through so much.
When he got his 1st MS attack he was in Balboa for 6 month ,he was 28.  Docs said he would never walk again.
He told them where they could go. He still is not in a wheelchair.  
Then when he was in the hospital with another MS attack at 33 yrs. he had a coronary there in the hospital.

He has been in and out of hospitals with many things including 2 blood clots in his right leg in the early nineties.

I admire the man for his positive attitude and his remarkable system of healing.
He is a true Navy soldier of the attitude never give up.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 17, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



You may have noticed I put you on the vigil list to receive prayers (from those who pray) or positive vibes/thoughts (from those who don't.)  So we'll hope for a quick recovery.


----------



## esthermoon (Jan 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I saw it, thanks... Maybe it would a missing piece of positive to finish my one big deal... If I would be succesful, I'll tell you, what's the deal... ))


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 17, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



That isn't a bad idea actually.  One of the problems is Hombre has a lot of good tools but doesn't have the metric size needed for this chair.  And he's too stubborn to go buy one just for one job so he has been trying to use the teensy little thing with almost no grip space the company sent with the screws.  Our neighbor across the street who does ANYTHING mechanical has all the tools anybody would never need--plus he is still young and strong-- and will surely help us get these things together but he won't be available until Thursday.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 17, 2017)

Gotta go run some errands and get ready for work!  See you all later!


----------



## esthermoon (Jan 17, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Gotta go run some errands and get ready for work!  See you all later!


See you later ChrisL! And good work!


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



What?  No Thursday to Tuesday adjustment tool?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 17, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Damn cell ate my post again. Perhaps it's best since my try was not very nice aboutontovants comment about docs and not being concerned for his health.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



You did see his explanation and that he is concerned about his health but can't afford to do anything about it?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 17, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Yes...189 over 88 I think. I didn't pay much attention and never have. He seemed perturbed by it though. *Shrug*
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



That is pretty high though.  So hope you got back on the blood pressure meds.  My bp has always run toward the high end of normal and sometimes a bit over but so far have convinced the doc that I can manage it with diet, exercise, and attitude.  Sometimes I am more successful at that than others though.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


That's a nice area...and you can go to Colorado for weed..


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 17, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Gotta go run some errands and get ready for work!  See you all later!


Have fun...


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 17, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



The closest thing to weed in this house is flax seed.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2017)

No.sorry he can't get help. I know what that feels like.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 17, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 107134



OMG!  That pelican killed a dog!


----------



## peach174 (Jan 17, 2017)

peach174 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




This assembly did not go very well at all.
I have managed to put two pieces together. What a joke.........I don't know what I'm doing and I have no one to help with it. So it's put the pieces away till another time.
It's suppose to be easy numbered pieces, but each one has 2 different numbers on each end no written instructions, just pictures.!!!!!!!  
WHAT!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 17, 2017)

peach174 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Well join the club folks.  We'll all get it done eventually.  Meanwhile we get to practice our keeping our cool skills, managing our frustration levels, and practicing vocabulary we wouldn't want our parents to hear.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 17, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Just got back from Tucson not too long ago.
> Hubbie and I had a wonderful day today for our anniversary, despite the setting.
> 33 years and we both agree we want more years, 33 isn't long enough.
> We are true soul mates.
> ...




Sorry!
Correction needed here ,as I checked over what I wrote.
I was so tired that I used hubbies nickname ( vest )for the outside pacemaker that will  be strapped on around his chest 
No wonder at the confusion here.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 17, 2017)

peach174 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Just got back from Tucson not too long ago.
> ...





This morning he was told only 1/4 th of his heart is working right now.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 17, 2017)

peach174 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Does that mean only 1 of the 4 valves is working?  That seems like a very non-specific statement. 

Is the outside pacemaker running 3/4 of his heart function?  I don't know exactly how pacemakers work.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 17, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...




I don't either.
I did not go up to vist today so this is what Mr. P said this morning when he called me.
I think it's 1/4 of his heart thats still alive and beating. Yesterday they said it was perhaps 1/5. After todays tests it shows only 1/4th.
They want to do a 5 valve bypass on him.
It's a matter of if he can get more than 1/4 of the dead area back.

Sorry people I'm not exactly making very good sence right now, I think I'm still a little in the shock stage.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 17, 2017)

I am getting me a new car, my 98 ford taurs is still going strong but it's too hard for Mr.P to get in and out of.
Plus his walker doesnt fit very well in the backseat or trunk.
I need a bigger midsize one with lots of leg room.
I love the Taurus in all the years I've had her only the gas fuel pump needed to be replaced, and that was a year or so ago in Nov. of 2015.
I bought her in 2002.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 17, 2017)

peach174 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



That's with the pacemaker?


----------



## peach174 (Jan 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...




Yes


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 17, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I know that's tearing you apart Peach, but we are dealing still with our dear friend Dana here who is in even worse shape with an ailing heart and is hanging in there.  There is every reason for optimism.  And the prayers will continue.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Thank you.
Lets pray extra hard for them both. 
It's just a waite and see time right now.
Very difficult.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 17, 2017)

peach174 said:


> I am getting me a new car, my 98 ford taurs is still going strong but it's too hard for Mr.P to get in and out of.
> Plus his walker doesnt fit very well in the backseat or trunk.
> I need a bigger midsize one with lots of leg room.
> I love the Taurus in all the years I've had her only the gas fuel pump needed to be replaced, and that was a year or so ago in Nov. of 2015.
> I bought her in 2002.



I would recommend something like a Subaru Forester.  Not as comfortable as the Taurus for sure--I also loved our Taurus for that reason--but it is AWD for your bad roads and you can easily get a walker or wheelchair or whatever you need to transport in the back--usually without putting down the rear seat but there is that option.  And they are not expensive cars but it is hard to find a good used one because most of us drive them forever when we get them.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 17, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


I have always enjoyed good, single-malt Scotch. And you're correct, it's a sipping drink.  I use vodka to prepare herbal tinctures for medicinal purposes.  I make a variety of mead, one of the most popular is Triple Berry, flavored with blackberries, blueberries, and raspberries.  People like the strawberry-flavored mead, too.  I prefer ginger-flavored mead and just plain sack mead (basically honey and water).
I also agree about local micro-breweries.  Unfortunately, the local beers are pretty expensive.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 17, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...


That looks very tasty, would you share your recipe?  We have some very good Asian markets in Anchorage where I could probably get authentic ingredients.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 17, 2017)

peach174 said:


> I am getting me a new car, my 98 ford taurs is still going strong but it's too hard for Mr.P to get in and out of.
> Plus his walker doesnt fit very well in the backseat or trunk.
> I need a bigger midsize one with lots of leg room.
> I love the Taurus in all the years I've had her only the gas fuel pump needed to be replaced, and that was a year or so ago in Nov. of 2015.
> I bought her in 2002.


I'm thinking a compact myself.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I thought the road up to the Gila Cliff Dwellings was pretty hair-raising.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2017)

Mrg loves his van. You might consider a mini van? Take back seats out (easy to do cuz I did by myself..They just roll out), easy to get in the car and out of it, plenty of room for walkers and other needed stuff. His van holds more than the truck did...Plus it has a drp down seat that makes into a bed!

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


That's Murphy's Law for tools, regardless of how many tools you have, you will always be missing the ONE tool you need to finish the job.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2017)

Meanwhile, mrg and I just finished sawing those huge branches into firewood that fell during that last storm. Now I am all sappy and itchy, but they have firewood to keep themselves warm while we freeze out here in the RV. At least they are allowing us to use it until we head up north...So that's a plus. I guess. My sappy hands hurt and mrgs knees are throbbing, but between the two of us, we got er Dunn.

Our new housemate called us last night for advice on how to tarp his roof since a new storm is heading his way...And we told him what to do until we can get there to help. No rest for the weary, but soon we will be in a real house in our own room...Bar nothing bad happens between now and then.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 17, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


You guys have it from the Frozen North!


----------



## peach174 (Jan 17, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Meanwhile, mrg and I just finished sawing those huge branches into firewood that fell during that last storm. Now I am all sappy and itchy, but they have firewood to keep themselves warm while we freeze out here in the RV. At least they are allowing us to use it until we head up north...So that's a plus. I guess. My sappy hands hurt and mrgs knees are throbbing, but between the two of us, we got er Dunn.
> 
> Our new housemate called us last night for advice on how to tarp his roof since a new storm is heading his way...And we told him what to do until we can get there to help. No rest for the weary, but soon we will be in a real house in our own room...Bar nothing bad happens between now and then.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app




See Gracie
I said I felt that things would work out for you all after the New Year!


----------



## peach174 (Jan 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > I am getting me a new car, my 98 ford taurs is still going strong but it's too hard for Mr.P to get in and out of.
> ...




I'm thinking of a Kia Soul or Fiesta or Fusion 2017 new not used.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 17, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Meanwhile, mrg and I just finished sawing those huge branches into firewood that fell during that last storm. Now I am all sappy and itchy, but they have firewood to keep themselves warm while we freeze out here in the RV. At least they are allowing us to use it until we head up north...So that's a plus. I guess. My sappy hands hurt and mrgs knees are throbbing, but between the two of us, we got er Dunn.
> 
> Our new housemate called us last night for advice on how to tarp his roof since a new storm is heading his way...And we told him what to do until we can get there to help. No rest for the weary, but soon we will be in a real house in our own room...Bar nothing bad happens between now and then.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



Dyna Glo 9,000 - 15,000-BTU Liquid Propane Heater Single Tank Top Match Light, TT15CDGP - Walmart.com






Dyna-Glo 40K Liquid Propane 360-Degree Tank Top Heater - Walmart.com






You should look at these.  Don't know what you can afford.  There are smaller ones that use the little propane bottles.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 17, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Too bad they don't make these anymore.











1958 BMW 600.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 17, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Pretty sure the hamsters are optional, read the fine print.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 17, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Gotta go run some errands and get ready for work!  See you all later!
> ...



I don't think fun would be the proper word to describe work, lol, but thanks.  I suppose I had as much fun as one can have at work.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 17, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile, mrg and I just finished sawing those huge branches into firewood that fell during that last storm. Now I am all sappy and itchy, but they have firewood to keep themselves warm while we freeze out here in the RV. At least they are allowing us to use it until we head up north...So that's a plus. I guess. My sappy hands hurt and mrgs knees are throbbing, but between the two of us, we got er Dunn.
> ...


*I just read through some literature on these, these models are outdoor use only!!! *
The indoor ones typically run from around $90 to $160.

This one is safe for indoors and will heat 200 sq ft.

Mr. Heater Portable Buddy Heater - Walmart.com


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


A truthful answer for those our age, Foxy.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 17, 2017)

Just got a call from Mr.P, he says the tests show only 15% of his heart is working.
They are putting a life vest on him that will monitor him and shock his heart if it stops. 
They will hook him up sometime tomorrow and release him maybe tomorrow or for sure Thursday.
He will be doing home therapy rehab. 
The Doc says about 50% of his heart is still asleep and needs time to heal and recover from the 2 extreme  hard heart attacks that he had that Sunday.
That is how good the paramedic team of four was. They performed a miracle in keeping him alive. A less experienced team , the Doc at TMC said ,probably would not have been able to do what they did. His blood pressure was at 58.
If they can't do a bypass they said there are other options that can be done.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 17, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Just got a call from Mr.P, he says the tests show only 15% of his heart is working.
> They are putting a life vest on him that will monitor him and shock his heart if it stops.
> They will hook him up sometime tomorrow and release him maybe tomorrow or for sure Thursday.
> He will be doing home therapy rehab.
> ...


Gosh, Peach, I'm not sure to celebrate your news or wonder how things will turn out. Maybe both?  At any rate, I'll keep sending my most heartfelt and fervent good thoughts your (and MrP's) way.  Best to both of you.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 17, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I remember seeing one of those, probably through a store window, and wondering if it was real.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2017)

Monument Men. I just rented it at the library. I liked it. Google it to see what it's about. I hate typing on this cell phone.

Ringel....We have survived these months, we can do it a little longer but than you. I already checked into tent heaters when we first started living in the van. The RV is a tad warmer, but we also have more room to cover up with many thrift store blankets we bought...Coccoon style[emoji6].

In less than a month, we will have a wall heater for our very own. Gas heater!  Gas is much cheaper and we are stoked it is in our room.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2017)

Than you=thank you. No edit either, using a cell phone.[emoji31]

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## peach174 (Jan 17, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Just got a call from Mr.P, he says the tests show only 15% of his heart is working.
> ...




I defiantly will be busy making sure he walks around the house a little at a time.
I'm sure when I pick him up they will have all of the diet foods and how much up and down time will be needed.
He read some on the list of foods. I already have half of it in the freezer.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 17, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Just got a call from Mr.P, he says the tests show only 15% of his heart is working.
> ...




Thank you, I appreciate it very much.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 18, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


There's a smaller 3 wheeled version which I took a ride in when I was a kid, one of our neighbors owned it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 18, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Than you=thank you. No edit either, using a cell phone.[emoji31]
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



We're all fluent in typoese and autocorrect syndrome Gracie.  If we can't figure it out we'll ask.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 18, 2017)

Sounds like a good plan,lol. But I loathe this teeny tiny qwerty and the one finger tap tap. 

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 18, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Yes, at my age you will deal with stuff, but I think I'm in pretty good shape for an almost old lady.

But hey Ernie, I just found some nifty new bar stools for Doc's:


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 18, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's mom and her sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
Ringel's Gizmo and Boo and wellness for Ringel,
Ernie for wellness,
Sbiker for wellness,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days*.*
Gracie & Mr. G who need a break big time right now.

All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all others who need to find their way back.

Florida sunset:


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 18, 2017)

Good morning.  It's in the 30s and there's frost on the ground........


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 18, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Just got a call from Mr.P, he says the tests show only 15% of his heart is working.
> They are putting a life vest on him that will monitor him and shock his heart if it stops.
> They will hook him up sometime tomorrow and release him maybe tomorrow or for sure Thursday.
> He will be doing home therapy rehab.
> ...



Options!!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 18, 2017)

The Franklin mountains were completely obscured by fog this morning from the sun burning off the frost.  I can just now see the highest peak.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 18, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Just got a call from Mr.P, he says the tests show only 15% of his heart is working.
> They are putting a life vest on him that will monitor him and shock his heart if it stops.
> They will hook him up sometime tomorrow and release him maybe tomorrow or for sure Thursday.
> He will be doing home therapy rehab.
> ...


My prayers continue, Angel.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 18, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Sounds like a good plan,lol. But I loathe this teeny tiny qwerty and the one finger tap tap.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



Yes. I agree.  I'm really fast on a typewriter--when we still had those--and now on a keyboard, but trying to text on my phone is like wading through molasses.  Even the much larger qwerty face on my Kindle Fire is painfully slow to me.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 18, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like a good plan,lol. But I loathe this teeny tiny qwerty and the one finger tap tap.
> ...



My thumb covers half the typing screen on my phone.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 18, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Good morning.  It's in the 30s and there's frost on the ground........



Really?  I don't think it dropped below freezing here.  Still more moisture in your area than up here I think though.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 18, 2017)

I put it on the largest that I could, trimmed my nails and still hit the wrong letter!

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 18, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning.  It's in the 30s and there's frost on the ground........
> ...


It rained yesterday but it's all burned off now, bright sunshine but breezy and cool.


----------



## OldLady (Jan 18, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay this was on Facebook today so it must be true, yes?


According to my mother's generation, they were still using pages out of the old Sears Roebuck catalog in the 1920's and 30's.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 18, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I put it on the largest that I could, trimmed my nails and still hit the wrong letter!
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



On the positive side, you can't rub off the c, f, k and u on a phone.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 18, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay this was on Facebook today so it must be true, yes?
> ...



I have been meaning to ask what Sears charged for shipping and handling on TP.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 18, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I  have one of these sitting on my desk:



Lesko My Heat - 200 watts so doesn't use a lot of electricity but heats the area around my desk and heats our not that large bathroom pretty well.  $20 at Amazon or Office Dept.  Because my desk is flanked by too non-thermal windows, it is chilly in my corner so I use it a lot so that we don't have to turn up the thermostat in the whole house and it has proved to be very durable.

I would imagine one or two of these would knock the chill in a small RV or certainly in the area where you are.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 18, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I put it on the largest that I could, trimmed my nails and still hit the wrong letter!
> ...



Or any of the other letters.  I am a touch typist which is a good thing since there aren't many readable letters left on my keyboard.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 18, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay this was on Facebook today so it must be true, yes?
> ...



Probably all of us have been in at least one situation in our life in which we had to sort of make do.  Unfortunately Sears doesn't send their catalogs out to everybody like they once did long ago.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 18, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Fire truck are pretty important words around here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 18, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I put it on the largest that I could, trimmed my nails and still hit the wrong letter!
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



Get you a pencil with a big eraser and use the eraser end as a key puncher for your phone.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 18, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I hope you keep it facing away from your PC!  Computers and heat don't go well together.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 18, 2017)

Take your best guess without looking it up........

One lady describes it as "part psychedelic broccoli, part alien life form".


----------



## peach174 (Jan 18, 2017)

Hubbie is home and he is very happy.
They have him on a life vest which is a wearable difibutalor.
He has been fed and is resting comfortably and enjoying his computer. 
Now that he is home I'm going to be pretty busy for a little while.
I won't have as much time as I would like to post much, but ,I will let you know his progress.
Please keep us in your prayers. He is going to have a long big battle ahead.
He looks good considering only 1/5 of his heart is working. 

Talk to you all later. 
Thank You Everone, I love you all you have really helped me with your support.
Tomorrow I have to get groceries and pick up a long new list of prescription drugs. 

I am beat what a long day whew!


----------



## Againsheila (Jan 18, 2017)

Just checking in.  Went to costco today and bought a pressure cooker than also works as a slow cooker, a rice cooker, etc.  I'm looking forward to trying it.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 18, 2017)

Just got back from vet...Karma is doing well. Got her a case of hills TX food cuz she is running out, she got a blood test to check for heartworm cuz up north he said it's bad with the skeeters and heart worm and gave her a 6 month supply...ANSI checked her from head to tail, snipped her toenails, agreed to take her for his own if something ever happens to me and mrg, and then refused payment! So yes, there are angels here after all. He flat refused payment...Which totaled at least $225.00.

I told him he is still our vet....I am just "visiting mrg but here is still home and he said that's a fine plan[emoji6].

Now we are back in the RV, trying to stay warm and dry cuz we are being socked again with another big storm for the next couple of days. It's heading east, so get prepped!

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## peach174 (Jan 18, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Just got back from vet...Karma is doing well. Got her a case of hills TX food cuz she is running out, she got a blood test to check for heartworm cuz up north he said it's bad with the skeeters and heart worm and gave her a 6 month supply...ANSI checked her from head to tail, snipped her toenails, agreed to take her for his own if something ever happens to me and mrg, and then refused payment! So yes, there are angels here after all. He flat refused payment...Which totaled at least $225.00.
> 
> I told him he is still our vet....I am just "visiting mrg but here is still home and he said that's a fine plan[emoji6].
> 
> ...




I'm very happy things are working out so well for you now.!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 18, 2017)

I am still paranoid something will go wrong. Once we are there, in the room, key to front door...Then I will relax. We learned the hard way to not rely on the future. sad to say that...But experience gives us no choice.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 18, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Back in Kansas I directed our church choir.  And I frequently had to remind the choir members that if they had notes left over at the end of the song, don't sing them.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jan 18, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



off topic that video of that fox in your avatar is awesome viewing


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 18, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



The computer is to the right of the monitor and the heater to the left.  But it is an amazing little invention as it so disperses the heat it puts out in all directions that whatever is right in front of it will get warm but so far not dangerously warm.  Of course I don't put anything right up against the heat vents.  I haven't tried touching the front where the heat exits but the sides, top, bottom, the area below where the heat exits it, and the back stay very cool to the touch.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 18, 2017)

I might get me one of those...For future use. We are getting a room in a house but my van will always be prepped for otherwise.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Jan 18, 2017)

Your link, FF, does not work.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Jan 18, 2017)

I like the propane one. Electric heaters wouldn't suit us if we are back in our cars. No electric.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 18, 2017)

jon_berzerk said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Hey jon_berzerk, I'm happy you finally made it to the Coffee Shop.  I believe this is your first visit.

And there aren't any 'off topics' in the Coffee Shop but only a few taboo topics as suggested in the O.P.  And that's because we want everybody to feel welcome here regardless of their ethnicity, nationality, politics, religion, or anything else that shouldn't matter among friends.  So everybody just otherwise posts whatever is on their mind.  I am sometimes amazed and amused at how many different things get touched on during the course of a day here.

And thanks re the avatar.  I used to have one I liked a lot better--an arctic fox doing that particular maneuver--but I lost it somewhere.

Anyhow, first timers here get a complimentary beverage:

Do you like pina coladas?  Walking in the rain. . .?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jan 18, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I like the propane one. Electric heaters wouldn't suit us if we are back in our cars. No electric.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app




have to be careful with propane 

of carbon monoxide poisoning


----------



## Gracie (Jan 18, 2017)

The coffee shop is a board onto itself...And much nicer to hang out in.[emoji7]

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 18, 2017)

Againsheila said:


> Just checking in.  Went to costco today and bought a pressure cooker than also works as a slow cooker, a rice cooker, etc.  I'm looking forward to trying it.



Hi Sheila.  We were gifted with an ENORMOUS pressure cooker for Christmas and I still haven't figured out how to use it efficiently for two people.  Plus I haven't pressure cooked anything in decades and don't remember how.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 18, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Your link, FF, does not work.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



Which link Gracie?


----------



## Gracie (Jan 18, 2017)

jon_berzerk said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I like the propane one. Electric heaters wouldn't suit us if we are back in our cars. No electric.
> ...


That's only for people that care. [emoji16].  
MrG and I don't. So moot point.[emoji6]

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Jan 18, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Your link, FF, does not work.
> ...


Of the one you said you use.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jan 18, 2017)

Gracie said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


just be careful


----------



## Gracie (Jan 18, 2017)

If I knew how and had the money, I would slap solar panels on the roof of my van. But I don't and can't so I pretend the van is just a metal tent on wheels.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 18, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I put it on the largest that I could, trimmed my nails and still hit the wrong letter!
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


I use a stylus.  Not as fast as typing but more accurate than fat, old fingers on those tiny screens.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 18, 2017)

jon_berzerk said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


We will. Only because of the dog. [emoji8]

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 18, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



?  I'm not tracking. . .


----------



## Gracie (Jan 18, 2017)

I had a stylus but my fingers are better in the long run. And everyone here in the CS now knows how to interpret my typos, lol.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Jan 18, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Never mind. Not important. 

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 18, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Take your best guess without looking it up........
> 
> One lady describes it as "part psychedelic broccoli, part alien life form".


It's called Romanesco and recently started appearing in markets up here.  It's supposed to be cold hardy and edible in a short enough time to suit our short growing season.  It is indeed a brassica, like broccoli and cauliflower. I had to look twice when I first saw the stuff.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 18, 2017)

One of those guys on Ninja warrior lives in his van. Solar panels all over it. Mini kitchen in the back, TV, the works. Gonna do that myself...Little at a time.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 18, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Hubbie is home and he is very happy.
> They have him on a life vest which is a wearable difibutalor.
> He has been fed and is resting comfortably and enjoying his computer.
> Now that he is home I'm going to be pretty busy for a little while.
> ...


Good to know hubby's home and settled and you can get some rest.  A relief for you to have him there, I'm sure.  I know if I were in his position, I would rather be home instead of cooped up in some hospital full of strangers.  I'll still keep both of you in my thoughts and send best positive "vibes" your way.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 18, 2017)

Againsheila said:


> Just checking in.  Went to costco today and bought a pressure cooker than also works as a slow cooker, a rice cooker, etc.  I'm looking forward to trying it.


In your new kitchen?


----------



## Gracie (Jan 18, 2017)

Hey...Does anyone use their cell phone while it is charging? I get mixed responses when I ask folks here.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Jan 18, 2017)

Here, as in home town..Not here in the CS.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 18, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Hey...Does anyone use their cell phone while it is charging? I get mixed responses when I ask folks here.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


Constantly.  I also use my tablet at work while it's on the charger.  Work is much more difficult if the thing dies mid-work day.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 18, 2017)

Radio shack dude said same thing...Just don't let it get too hot. But staples guy said no...Bad for the battery.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 18, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I put it on the largest that I could, trimmed my nails and still hit the wrong letter!
> ...



I use a thumnail


peach174 said:


> Hubbie is home and he is very happy.
> They have him on a life vest which is a wearable difibutalor.
> He has been fed and is resting comfortably and enjoying his computer.
> Now that he is home I'm going to be pretty busy for a little while.
> ...



You can be assured those prayers will keep coming Peach and Mr. P should know that too.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 18, 2017)

How the heck do you use a thumbnail???

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 18, 2017)

Well, it's official...current temps are in the "witch's tit in a brass bra cup" cold.  Nothing all day and last night that didn't feature a minus sign in front of the number.  Expected to go down to as low as -20 here tonight.  I wish I didn't have to go to work and I hope no airplanes require oil service or maintenance.  It's so cold, the tears freeze before they roll down your cheeks, and your eyes will tear because the cold just rips them from you.  Your nose hairs freeze when you inhale and if you try to breath through you mouth, your teeth hurt!  At least it won't snow, and with some luck, airborne moisture will remain low and we won't get ice fog.


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 18, 2017)

jon_berzerk said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I like the propane one. Electric heaters wouldn't suit us if we are back in our cars. No electric.
> ...


Just have to look for the ones labeled outside use only, they don't have the safety features.


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 18, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...





Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I don't have fingernails, well, really short ones.  I can't even pick my nose!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 18, 2017)

Lol

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jan 18, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




exactly 

make sure the windows are rolled up tight to keep the heat in


----------



## Gracie (Jan 18, 2017)

Library gave me a nifty card. You go to hoopladigital dot com, give an email addy, put in your library card number....Voila! Instant movies, music, etc with no late fees or having to drive to the library! I just did it... Gonna charge my phone then watch interview with a vampire [emoji5]

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 18, 2017)

Sherry and me have both taken the day off on Friday to watch the inaugural.  Whatever your political affiliation, watching the peaceful transfer of power in our democracy is an amazing thing.  

I wished Obama well in 2008 and I wish Trump well now.  I hope everyone realizes how fortunate we all are to be American citizens.


----------



## Againsheila (Jan 18, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Just checking in.  Went to costco today and bought a pressure cooker than also works as a slow cooker, a rice cooker, etc.  I'm looking forward to trying it.
> ...


Yep.


----------



## Againsheila (Jan 18, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Just checking in.  Went to costco today and bought a pressure cooker than also works as a slow cooker, a rice cooker, etc.  I'm looking forward to trying it.
> ...



I'm looking forward to canning my left over chili.  I like to have chili once in awhile without cooking all day, but I can't stand the stuff you buy in the stores anymore.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 18, 2017)

Againsheila said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



I agree it is pretty grim.  Wolf brand used to make a fairly good canned chili but even theirs is all fat and yuck any more.


----------



## Kat (Jan 18, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Hey...Does anyone use their cell phone while it is charging? I get mixed responses when I ask folks here.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app




Plenty of times.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 18, 2017)

Gracie said:


> How the heck do you use a thumbnail???
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



It's like using thumbs to text except my thumbs have pretty sturdy nails on them with a slight point so I can zero in on the tiny qwerty letters.  I don't use my phone for anything other than making and receiving calls and an occasional text so it isn't a big deal.  On my Kindle Fire, I just poke the bigger letters with my forefinger.


----------



## Kat (Jan 18, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




eww


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 18, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Hey...Does anyone use their cell phone while it is charging? I get mixed responses when I ask folks here.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



If it rings while charging I answer it and if I need to make a call while its charging I do.  That's not all that often though.  But I constantly use my Kindle or laptop while they are charging and I can't imagine a phone battery would respond any differently.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 18, 2017)

Just put Mr.P to bed.
He is so happy to be home and so am I.
It's going to be an interesting first night with this new mobil defibrillator vest.

Like always when he has been sick in the past and came home from the hospital, he tries to cheat and see what he can get away with on the can't do this list.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 18, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's mom and her sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
Ringel's Gizmo and Boo and wellness for Ringel,
Ernie for wellness,
Sbiker for wellness,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days*.*
Gracie & Mr. G who need a break big time right now.

All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all others who need to find their way back.

Sunset over Federal Way Wa


----------



## Kat (Jan 18, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> ...





Yet another beauty.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2017)

I always turn my phone off when charging it. Am I doing this all wrong? Never had a cell phone before this except an emergency one. This one I have now is pretty gadgety, lol.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > How the heck do you use a thumbnail???
> ...


Well duh on me! I was picturing thumb TRACKS! Lol!!!

I use my ring finger tip... Slightly to the side of it. It makes the least mistakes, I have discovered.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Well, it's official...current temps are in the "witch's tit in a brass bra cup" cold.  Nothing all day and last night that didn't feature a minus sign in front of the number.  Expected to go down to as low as -20 here tonight.  I wish I didn't have to go to work and I hope no airplanes require oil service or maintenance.  It's so cold, the tears freeze before they roll down your cheeks, and your eyes will tear because the cold just rips them from you.  Your nose hairs freeze when you inhale and if you try to breath through you mouth, your teeth hurt!  At least it won't snow, and with some luck, airborne moisture will remain low and we won't get ice fog.


Maybe you should move in with me and mrg, GW! You, partner, goats and all! If I ever get my own place...Y'all would be very welcome. At least you would be warmer. Alaska is beautiful, but the cold? Shudder.[emoji33]

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Kat (Jan 19, 2017)

I leave mine on always....but sometimes put it on Do Not Disturb (with exceptions - meaning I can choose who can get thru to me). I also use as my alarm clock.
I reboot every few days. Mine is charging right now and is on.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 19, 2017)

Kat said:


> I leave mine on always....but sometimes put it on Do Not Disturb (with exceptions - meaning I can choose who can get thru to me). I also use as my alarm clock.
> I reboot every few days. Mine is charging right now and is on.


Yeah, mine too........  but I usually reboot once a day........


----------



## Kat (Jan 19, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > I leave mine on always....but sometimes put it on Do Not Disturb (with exceptions - meaning I can choose who can get thru to me). I also use as my alarm clock.
> ...





I do too, if I remember. Thing is.....remembering..


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 19, 2017)

This is cool.......


----------



## Kat (Jan 19, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> This is cool.......





Tis cool!


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 19, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I grew up in OKC, my Grandmother was the church music and choir director, and of course I had to be in the choir, she was always on my case about chewing gum when we were performing..


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 19, 2017)

Gracie said:


> The coffee shop is a board onto itself...And much nicer to hang out in.[emoji7]
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


It is rather nasty and mean in the other parts..


----------



## peach174 (Jan 19, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...




Hey my mom and her brother were born in OKC. 
Small world eh?


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 19, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I lived on the south side, when busing started we moved to Moore...


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 19, 2017)

But yes, it is a small world...


----------



## peach174 (Jan 19, 2017)

Geez, I found out hubbie had 3 massive heart attacks on Jan. 8th.
One on the front porch of the house, one in the ambulance taking him to the chopper and one in the chopper before they took off.
It's a miracle he is still alive and especially with only 15% of his heart still working.
I think the paramedics thought I could only handle being told about the two.
They were right 
The people working at the hospital said he should not be alive right now.
Thanks to everyones prayers plus hubbies postive attitude is why he is still here. 

The Docs were amazied at how he had no warning signs before he had them.
All of his vitial signs were normal, even his blood sugar was reading normal.
All of his tests at the VA plus his regular MD here in town showed that everything was normal.

My Man has so far survived incredible odds.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 19, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Geez, I found out hubbie had 3 massive heart attacks on Jan. 8th.
> One on the front porch of the house, one in the ambulance taking him to the chopper and one in the chopper before they took off.
> It's a miracle he is still alive and especially with only 15% of his heart still working.
> I think the paramedics thought I could only handle being told about the two.
> ...


I am glad for you that he is still with you..


----------



## peach174 (Jan 19, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Geez, I found out hubbie had 3 massive heart attacks on Jan. 8th.
> ...




Thank you so am I. 
It's going to be interesting to hear what his reg. Doc in town has to say to him at his appt. tomorrow. LOL!


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 19, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


My great uncle had 7 strokes before passing...


----------



## peach174 (Jan 19, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...




Wow!


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 19, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


He was very weak the last 10 years..


----------



## peach174 (Jan 19, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...




Yeah that's what I'm talking about .
Your great Uncle had warning signs.
Hubbie on the other hand had zero.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 19, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > I leave mine on always....but sometimes put it on Do Not Disturb (with exceptions - meaning I can choose who can get thru to me). I also use as my alarm clock.
> ...




For christmas hubbie got me this metal magnetic sign that says;

GONE CRAZY
BACK SOON !!

I put it on the front door till Mr. P got back home. 

My brain did not reboot everyday.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 19, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



Glad that your husband is back at home with you.    That is awesome news.  Hope his recovery goes smoothly.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 19, 2017)

Good morning everyone!  I made my last payment on my car yesterday (I could have made two more payments, but I just decided it would be better to pay it off)!!!


----------



## peach174 (Jan 19, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Good morning everyone!  I made my last payment on my car yesterday (I could have made two more payments, but I just decided it would be better to pay it off)!!!




When any long term payments are done with it feels so Gooood 
Congrats go out and celebrate!!!!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 19, 2017)

peach174 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everyone!  I made my last payment on my car yesterday (I could have made two more payments, but I just decided it would be better to pay it off)!!!
> ...



It does.  It is kind of a relief.  I need a car payment break for a while.  Lol.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 19, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




Thats funny, while yours has ended mine will begin when I get a new car.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 19, 2017)

peach174 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I don't envy you.  I am so glad to not have to make stupid car payments.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 19, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Thank you so am I.
> It's going to be interesting to hear what his reg. Doc in town has to say to him at his appt. tomorrow. LOL!



Peach pls take care of yourself during this time...


----------



## peach174 (Jan 19, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you so am I.
> ...




Thank you for your concern.
I am taking care of myself as well as him. 
We are not new to this, although this is the most serious one yet.
The poor man has been in hospitals too many times for one person in a lifetime.
Ya deal with what ya can. 
After all I married him with these health issues because we are soul mates.
At the beginnig I was hoping to have at least 10 years with him.
So far it's been 33. 
It's incredible.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 19, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Thank you so am I.
> It's going to be interesting to hear what his reg. Doc in town has to say to him at his appt. tomorrow. LOL!



I am not worried, Ringel and I have been on 15% brain cells here on the board for years.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 19, 2017)

Hubbie says to thank you all for everyting, including your continued prayers.
He says thank you all ,for you helping and supporting me.
This little coffee shop with your help and support has so far kept me sane as much as possible.
Considering I'm crazy most of the time anywho!
Most thought I was crazy to have married him with health problems to begin with. 
We have had an incredible life together and we both feel like it's not over yet.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 19, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Hubbie says to thank you all for everyting, including your continued prayers.
> He says thank you all ,for you helping and supporting me.
> This little coffee shop with your help and support has so far kept me sane as much as possible.
> Considering I'm crazy most of the time anywho!
> ...



Being supportive is one of the reasons we are put on Earth peach.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 19, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



   I don't know if any of my choir members were chewing gum, but if they did, they were very discreet.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 19, 2017)

peach174 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



We were in the same boat a year ago November.  Our Subaru Forester was high mileage and though it would probably go another 200,000 miles was needing some major routine maintenance and we were going through one of those new car fever phases. And when we saw our current new Subaru Legacy at a price we couldn't refuse, we bought it and took on car payments again.  I did have to let my house cleaning service go though to fit the payments into our budget.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 19, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Congratulations.  We felt the same way as we paid off all our cars--we always drive them for many years.  I look at my little 21 year old Subaru Impreza out there in the garage--I wouldn't want to take it on any long trips as old as some of the parts in it are, but it gets me around town just fine--looks good, runs good--and it has been paid off for 18 years.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 19, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> This is cool.......



Cool but not exactly functional.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 19, 2017)

Kat said:


> I leave mine on always....but sometimes put it on Do Not Disturb (with exceptions - meaning I can choose who can get thru to me). I also use as my alarm clock.
> I reboot every few days. Mine is charging right now and is on.



I presume you're talking about a phone.  How do you reboot?  I haven't even figured out how to make mine vibrate instead of ring yet and it isn't even a smart phone but does have some limited abilities like getting on the internet.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 19, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



I notice you show your current location as SW Missouri, Moonglow.  Would that be close to Joplin?  We lived a number of years in Pittsburg Ks about 30 miles from Joplin.  Rather featureless part of the world but and interesting part of the country--at least it was to me.


----------



## esthermoon (Jan 19, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


It's true gallantwarrior! Nem cuon is very tasty 
I can share my nem cuon with joy!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 19, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > I leave mine on always....but sometimes put it on Do Not Disturb (with exceptions - meaning I can choose who can get thru to me). I also use as my alarm clock.
> ...


Setting it to vibrate depends on what phone you have, rebooting is simply powering it off and turning it back on.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 19, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Your link, FF, does not work.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



If you mean the little heater it was just a photo, not a link.  But if you have an Amazon account just type in Lasko My Heat Personal Heater and it will take you right to it.  Or if you just put that in your browser or whatever they call it on the phone it will tell you where you can get or order one.

Shows Amazon, Walmart, Office Dept, JC Penneys, Kohls all carry it when I do that and probably would show more if I searched more.  All around $20.  Mine is the Lasko My Heat #100.  And I really would give it 5 stars.

Here's the link to Amazon:
Amazon.com: my heat


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 19, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Geez, I found out hubbie had 3 massive heart attacks on Jan. 8th.
> One on the front porch of the house, one in the ambulance taking him to the chopper and one in the chopper before they took off.
> It's a miracle he is still alive and especially with only 15% of his heart still working.
> I think the paramedics thought I could only handle being told about the two.
> ...


I'd bet he outlasts us all.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 19, 2017)

Oh geez, I just saw this.  Heads up everybody. . .


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 19, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Hubbie says to thank you all for everyting, including your continued prayers.
> He says thank you all ,for you helping and supporting me.
> This little coffee shop with your help and support has so far kept me sane as much as possible.
> Considering I'm crazy most of the time anywho!
> ...


The coffee shop has always supported its friends. You have been there for many of us as we dragged ourselves through life's tribulations. Speaking for myself, my continued prayers for your husband's recovery feel wholly inadequate compared to what you've done for me.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2017)

Catching up before packing van for our human day at the motel:

Dad died of a heart attack on the 7th one that hit him. He was 63. I was 17.

Thought I was having one last night but ignored it best I could, hoping when I opened my eyes eventually, I would be seeing Gracie's furry face. Alas..I am looking at my cell phone instead.

I finally figured out how to set my phone to ring as well as vibrate. I hate gadgetry, but played with it until I learned it since I rely on it for roof seeking.

Yes, FF, I was referring to the pic link. It's OK though...I will check out heaters as soon as I get to a Walmart.

We were looking at Missouri some time back and I was focused on the Marceline area but it never came to pass. My great greats are from Edina. All innkeepers. Funny how that is, no? And me being in property mgmt all these years.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2017)

Congrats Chris on car payment free future! Feels good, yes? In all my years, I did that twice. Hated it. One, I bought off the showroom floor, with cash. The rest I bought off owners. Car payments suck.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2017)

Meanwhile, storm has passed but another not far away. Sick of rain.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 19, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Good morning everyone!  I made my last payment on my car yesterday (I could have made two more payments, but I just decided it would be better to pay it off)!!!



 Is it time to sell your current car and buy more expensive?


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 19, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > I leave mine on always....but sometimes put it on Do Not Disturb (with exceptions - meaning I can choose who can get thru to me). I also use as my alarm clock.
> ...



Where's the Reboot button at this photo?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 19, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 19, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Well, it's official...current temps are in the "witch's tit in a brass bra cup" cold.  Nothing all day and last night that didn't feature a minus sign in front of the number.  Expected to go down to as low as -20 here tonight.  I wish I didn't have to go to work and I hope no airplanes require oil service or maintenance.  It's so cold, the tears freeze before they roll down your cheeks, and your eyes will tear because the cold just rips them from you.  Your nose hairs freeze when you inhale and if you try to breath through you mouth, your teeth hurt!  At least it won't snow, and with some luck, airborne moisture will remain low and we won't get ice fog.



Working in -30C at air - very hard. If you're doing something near your home - it's not a problem, but making something on landing pad, with no place to hide for some minutes... You need triple salary, at least!


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 19, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


 Have you try to click on them?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 19, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


No need, they close on their own when the time is right.  Unless you have insomnia.........


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 19, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I usually have an opposite problem - my body starts to sleep when it want without of asking any council from me... Only coffee, citramonum and hard rock are my allies...


----------



## peach174 (Jan 19, 2017)

We had a call this morning from his home nurse who will be coming by the house on Saturday.
She will tell us how often she will come out.
Right now he is sleeping but he does so in small amounts. He still needs to adjust back to home.

I'm still not completly together and in some shock yet.
I'm on automactic function mode.
Anything complicated my brain goes blank. 
The people at walmart and safeway are in complete shock (as well a his reg. Doc, the one he is seeing tomorrow.. Got his new meds and plenty of fruits to snack on for us both.
In a town of 5,000 word spreds quickly.
He is well loved in our little comunity.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 19, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Hubbie says to thank you all for everyting, including your continued prayers.
> ...




Well Ernie, I would never just walk by like the rest of the many people there and just let you drown.
Your second nostrial wasn't far away from gurgling too. 
It was more shocking to me as a naive 16 year old kid ,people could be so uncaring about life.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 19, 2017)

Girls Scouts come in a purple hair variety.  I was hit for Thin Mints and Tagalongs (peanut butter and chocolate).


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 19, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Girls Scouts come in a purple hair variety.  I was hit for Thin Mints and Tagalongs (peanut butter and chocolate).



You got off light.  Our grand nieces selling girl scout cookies are all out of state right now so we're having to pay shipping too.


----------



## Dalia (Jan 19, 2017)

Bonsoir, still very cold in France my cat pomponette Still if She as a lot of fur is not going outside now to cold.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 19, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Bonsoir, still very cold in France my cat pomponette Still if She as a lot of fur is not going outside now to cold.




Beautiful Cat!


----------



## Dalia (Jan 19, 2017)

Thank you , She is a Norwegian breed


----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2017)

Oh lucky us! At the motel now, sick. Feel awful. Tonight is going to be interesting though. Across the street is the high school. Motel is booked but they held on to a room for us with the warning that it's going to be extremely raucous tonight throughout the whole motel because there is a wrestling tournament tonight and the motel is going to be full of wild teen boys participating in the event. Which means beside us, behind us, on top of us....Nothing but pumped up teen boys...At the beach. Old people be damned, lol. 

So we will try to make it thru the night but if it gets too bad... I'm leaving after my shower and Hell's kitchen show....78 bucks down the drain be damned too, says I.

Too sick to deal with teenagers.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 19, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everyone!  I made my last payment on my car yesterday (I could have made two more payments, but I just decided it would be better to pay it off)!!!
> ...



No way.  I'm taking a break from car payments.  I'm just hoping the car will last a while.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 19, 2017)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 19, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Thank you , She is a Norwegian breed




I had a Maincoon, which is an American breed crossed with  the Norwegian and American tabby.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 19, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sherry and me have both taken the day off on Friday to watch the inaugural.  Whatever your political affiliation, watching the peaceful transfer of power in our democracy is an amazing thing.
> 
> I wished Obama well in 2008 and I wish Trump well now.  I hope everyone realizes how fortunate we all are to be American citizens.


Given current information, I hope you are both WWF fans, too!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 19, 2017)

Againsheila said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...


Agreed!  Who can guess what that "meat" is used to make canned chili.


----------



## Sherry (Jan 19, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sherry and me have both taken the day off on Friday to watch the inaugural.  Whatever your political affiliation, watching the peaceful transfer of power in our democracy is an amazing thing.
> 
> I wished Obama well in 2008 and I wish Trump well now.  I hope everyone realizes how fortunate we all are to be American citizens.



It's going to be a GREAT day...I always take the day off on my birthday!! My son is a senior with early release and getting straight A's, so I told him that he could also take the day off to watch history...as a future HS history teacher, he took me up on the offer. We'll be meeting up with family for dinner at a nice seafood place on the Gulf, and hopefully catch a beautiful sunset. Then everyone is invited to join us afterwards when we head to the movies...I want to see Split; it looks like a good and creepy psychological thriller.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 19, 2017)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it's official...current temps are in the "witch's tit in a brass bra cup" cold.  Nothing all day and last night that didn't feature a minus sign in front of the number.  Expected to go down to as low as -20 here tonight.  I wish I didn't have to go to work and I hope no airplanes require oil service or maintenance.  It's so cold, the tears freeze before they roll down your cheeks, and your eyes will tear because the cold just rips them from you.  Your nose hairs freeze when you inhale and if you try to breath through you mouth, your teeth hurt!  At least it won't snow, and with some luck, airborne moisture will remain low and we won't get ice fog.
> ...


The little dog and the cats, I'm sure you'd be fine with.  But goats aren't housebroken and unless you'd sacrifice a little warmth for a compost heap...think twice about the goats.  I do feel mondo sorry for them right now though.  We have four hot-boxes and heated water buckets, but it's still brutally cold.  I assure you, inside the cabin it stays between 65 and 70 degrees warm.  Sometimes, it gets warmer, but that's too much for me so I regulate the heaters pretty closely.  Nothing more cozy than looking out the window and knowing that it's killer cold in the heartbreakingly beautiful landscape.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 19, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> This is cool.......


Thinking of taking up a new instrument?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 19, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > The coffee shop is a board onto itself...And much nicer to hang out in.[emoji7]
> ...


But we always have a safe, and sane, haven here.  Normal people discussing normal things...well, unless you disagree with the proper way toilet paper should come off the roll...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 19, 2017)

Sherry said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry and me have both taken the day off on Friday to watch the inaugural.  Whatever your political affiliation, watching the peaceful transfer of power in our democracy is an amazing thing.
> ...


Happy Birthday, Sherry!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 19, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Geez, I found out hubbie had 3 massive heart attacks on Jan. 8th.
> One on the front porch of the house, one in the ambulance taking him to the chopper and one in the chopper before they took off.
> It's a miracle he is still alive and especially with only 15% of his heart still working.
> I think the paramedics thought I could only handle being told about the two.
> ...


May he continue to survive for many more happy years.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 19, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I fixed that problem by taking down the dispenser...


----------



## Sherry (Jan 19, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



It will be official in 11 hours...6:30am in a suburb outside Chicago on Jan 20, 1969.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 19, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...


OK, I'm excited to have the recipe.  I might make that on my next night to cook dinner for our "clique".


----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


I just prop mine on the empty roll on the holder. I've always done that...For years and years.

Meanwhile, the heathens have not arrived yet..So all is quiet. Feeling a bit better, got the laundry done, mrg is sleeping and I have the motel TV all to myself!

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 19, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


You must use toilet paper according to cat protocol, piled in a loose heap on the floor, freely accessible when needed?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 19, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it's official...current temps are in the "witch's tit in a brass bra cup" cold.  Nothing all day and last night that didn't feature a minus sign in front of the number.  Expected to go down to as low as -20 here tonight.  I wish I didn't have to go to work and I hope no airplanes require oil service or maintenance.  It's so cold, the tears freeze before they roll down your cheeks, and your eyes will tear because the cold just rips them from you.  Your nose hairs freeze when you inhale and if you try to breath through you mouth, your teeth hurt!  At least it won't snow, and with some luck, airborne moisture will remain low and we won't get ice fog.
> ...


Out in about -28C most of last night.  Fortunately, there was no wind, but the ice fog was brutal.  I just try to make it one day at a time.  Living in Alaska is a choice many people would hesitate to make, or choose not to live here at all.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 19, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Bonsoir, still very cold in France my cat pomponette Still if She as a lot of fur is not going outside now to cold.


My two remaining house cats are not supposed to go outside.  But Peepers, my youngest, did get out and was to alarmed, he would not come back inside.  I finally tricked him using food treats.  Now, I have to be very alert that he does not get out again.  I'll  never trap him the same way a second time.  And he has fur like Pomponette.  Right now, it is so cold her that most animals stay warm any way they can.  I feel so sorry for my goats, it's been around -28C here the last few days.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 19, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Bonsoir, still very cold in France my cat pomponette Still if She as a lot of fur is not going outside now to cold.


A nitnoid factoid about cat fur colors: Pomenette is a female.  How do I know that?  The gene that expresses coat color is carried on the X-gene.  Since females have XX genes, their color can express both black and red colors.  Males, having an XY-gene, will express only the X-gene color, therefore, males are either black or red, but rarely both.  If a male cat has both red and black colors, he most likely has an XXY genetic abnormality, and is also sterile.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 19, 2017)

Sherry said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry and me have both taken the day off on Friday to watch the inaugural.  Whatever your political affiliation, watching the peaceful transfer of power in our democracy is an amazing thing.
> ...



Happy Birthday Sherry !!
May you have many,many,more. 

Sorry, I would put up a cake image but I'm still stuck with just my Kimbel.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 19, 2017)

Fed Mr. P chicken salad with olive oil & Vinaigrette for dinner tonight.
He had such a boyish grin on his face. 
He did not like much of his hospital food. Who does?
If he's this happy over a salad , whats he going to do when he gets Alaskan Wild Salmon for tomorrow night.  ￼


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 19, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Pay yourself the car payment and you can save it as down payment on the next vehicle.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 19, 2017)

Sherry said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry and me have both taken the day off on Friday to watch the inaugural.  Whatever your political affiliation, watching the peaceful transfer of power in our democracy is an amazing thing.
> ...



Scary movie huh?  Great that gives me time to hide...


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 19, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


I remain eternally grateful for your actions that day and for the Coffee Shop where I was finally able to connect with the angel that more than likely saved my life way back in August of1969.
For so many years, I was resigned to the fact that the anonymous girl who pulled me out of the mud would likely never be acknowledged.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 19, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Girls Scouts come in a purple hair variety.  I was hit for Thin Mints and Tagalongs (peanut butter and chocolate).


I got my customary case of Thin Mints on last Thursday. I am happy to report that 8 boxes survive


----------



## peach174 (Jan 19, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




Ah, Ernie
Your making me blush.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 19, 2017)

This is next door, 40 or 50 yards from Doc Holliday's


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 19, 2017)

Our sign can be seen, though not clearly, in the opening scene just to the right of the diamond shaped street sign.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 19, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


I'm sorry about that but you are my heroine.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 19, 2017)

Yes I can see it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 19, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



It has been so long and we have so many new family in the Coffee Shop now, you ought to tell the story again Ernie.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 19, 2017)

You know, there is always an ebb and flow to the Coffee Shop.  Sometimes it gets fairly slow in here with only a few folks popping in for a minute.  Sometimes I skip a night posting the Vigil List because it would go on the same page as the night before.

Here lately that has NOT been a problem.  I have to go back several pages to find the previous vigil list to copy and paste.

That's a very good thing I think.  

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's mom and her sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
Ringel's Gizmo and Boo and wellness for Ringel,
Ernie for wellness,
Sbiker for wellness,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days*.*
Grace for wellness and Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition who need a break big time right now.

All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all others who need to find their way back.

Sunset over Nantasket Beach Hull, MA


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 19, 2017)

Sherry 
*January 20, 2017*​




​
*AND BLESSINGS FOR MANY MORE TO COME*


----------



## Gracie (Jan 20, 2017)

Happy birthday sherry!!!

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 20, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Bonsoir, still very cold in France my cat pomponette Still if She as a lot of fur is not going outside now to cold.



It's a strange... My cat is dreaming to walk, sitting at window, when I open it to air a room - when it's about -5--7C outside... One day he will decide to jump to compel me to seek him at park and return


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 20, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Every car could be useable, while its body doesn't start to rust... Just use it gentle... )))


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 20, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



You're right! I've learned it in Siberia - the main thing is to keep warm inside houses, and any temperature outside would be non-significant addition to nice view.
Otherwise, in 90x, when the crazy Greens, using hystery after Chernobyl, cancelled a building of nuclear heating station, about decade or more in all our town the temperature inside houses was very low, at "european style" - and the temperature about -10--15C seemed really catastrophic...


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 20, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Oh, I understand! You have problem the same as in Vladivostok. Inside a continent -28C is not a temperature for an ice fog, it usually comes at lower temperatures. And wind is a problem with all frost temperatures


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 20, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



Thanks.  Well, it's only 6 years old.  No rust yet.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 20, 2017)

Almost forgot to tell you a funny story!  My neighbor loves his SUV.  He is out there all the time washing it, rubbing it, whatever.  Lol.  He's kind of a cranky old man too (not to us, but to other people).  Anyhow, he had been outside washing and tending to his vehicle and then went inside.  All of the sudden, a huge gaggle of geese flew over, all squawking and obnoxious.  Then a few of them pooped, and disgusting goose poop got all over the parking and all over his SUV.  

Lol!  I didn't get to see his reaction unfortunately, but I imagine it wasn't pretty.  I can just picture him standing out there making fists at the air and cussing out the geese!    I wish I could have stuck around to see his reaction.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 20, 2017)

Good morning all.  Mixed clouds and sun here making for a pretty sky - above freezing just a bit though.  Possible snow tonight but only 32 f for a low so won't amount to much.

Watching the big deal in Washington this morning so had a piece of pound cake for breakfast instead of cooking.  Hope everyone is having a great weekend, especially Sherry, our birthday girl.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 20, 2017)

I just took a shot in the dark and purchased a cd by Adele simply entitled '25'. I am listening to it on my computer while typing. So far I am impressed with her voice. I have never actually heard a record by her before but there was a snippet of her on TV and I liked her voice. So I gambled that I would like her record, and I do.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 20, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Almost forgot to tell you a funny story!  My neighbor loves his SUV.  He is out there all the time washing it, rubbing it, whatever.  Lol.  He's kind of a cranky old man too (not to us, but to other people).  Anyhow, he had been outside washing and tending to his vehicle and then went inside.  All of the sudden, a huge gaggle of geese flew over, all squawking and obnoxious.  Then a few of them pooped, and disgusting goose poop got all over the parking and all over his SUV.
> 
> Lol!  I didn't get to see his reaction unfortunately, but I imagine it wasn't pretty.  I can just picture him standing out there making fists at the air and cussing out the geese!    I wish I could have stuck around to see his reaction.



It's an old joke against auto-owners, who let to signalling of their cars playing at nights wihout end... to drop a handful of corns on their car in sight of gaggle of doves  Especially, when the temperature is below zero...  

Or you could use a dust of valeriana else


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 20, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Almost forgot to tell you a funny story!  My neighbor loves his SUV.  He is out there all the time washing it, rubbing it, whatever.  Lol.  He's kind of a cranky old man too (not to us, but to other people).  Anyhow, he had been outside washing and tending to his vehicle and then went inside.  All of the sudden, a huge gaggle of geese flew over, all squawking and obnoxious.  Then a few of them pooped, and disgusting goose poop got all over the parking and all over his SUV.
> ...



So you Russians play practical jokes too.  We do share a lot of common traits don't we.     I am also impressed that you are yet another cat person.  We seem to have a lot of cat and dog people in the Coffee Shop.  (Plus bird, bunny, horse, and goat people and I think there is a turtle in there somewhere.)


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 20, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> I just took a shot in the dark and purchased a cd by Adele simply entitled '25'. I am listening to it on my computer while typing. So far I am impressed with her voice. I have never actually heard a record by her before but there was a snippet of her on TV and I liked her voice. So I gambled that I would like her record, and I do.



I'm hunting for new music, which helps me to work. Your idea is perfect for this day, let's enjoy Adele together! It's not a rock, I love, but seems pretty...
Do you love Oasis?


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 20, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I just took a shot in the dark and purchased a cd by Adele simply entitled '25'. I am listening to it on my computer while typing. So far I am impressed with her voice. I have never actually heard a record by her before but there was a snippet of her on TV and I liked her voice. So I gambled that I would like her record, and I do.
> ...



I have not listened to Oasis, I am well behind the times with my music. I mostly have records from my youth, like Pink Floyd. But I like Cold Play and have a couple of their CD's.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 20, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Similar territories, life goals, environment and genesis... Russia is just elder for 4 centuries ))


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 20, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Oh, a taste of youth... PF is good for the beer party with long talks about life... Damn, today is Friday, suitable day for it! But my sins don't let me to start a rest right now ))


----------



## peach174 (Jan 20, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




Thank you for mentioning my turtle Michelangelo.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 20, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> I just took a shot in the dark and purchased a cd by Adele simply entitled '25'. I am listening to it on my computer while typing. So far I am impressed with her voice. I have never actually heard a record by her before but there was a snippet of her on TV and I liked her voice. So I gambled that I would like her record, and I do.



I love Adele's singing.  I love her music.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 20, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I just took a shot in the dark and purchased a cd by Adele simply entitled '25'. I am listening to it on my computer while typing. So far I am impressed with her voice. I have never actually heard a record by her before but there was a snippet of her on TV and I liked her voice. So I gambled that I would like her record, and I do.
> ...



I like this song by them.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 20, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



I do like classical music too. My favorite symphony is Mahler's second symphony.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## Sbiker (Jan 20, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



I don't have any turtles at home, butI have three snails instead. Two snails live with my fishes, cleaning an aquarium, and one live in glass can, eating cabbage leafs and growing...


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 20, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Oh, classic music remembers me about elementary music school, which I've finished. I love it too, but prefer baroque style - Bach, Gendel, Vivaldi and so on... Listening them and reading "The Island of the Day Before" of Umberto Eco - what could be more athmospheric?


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 20, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Ha-ha, have you heared THIS version:


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 20, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



Cool!  I like Walk Alone too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 20, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



And I love the music of Sergei Rachmaninoff and Russian music in general.  Go figure.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 20, 2017)

You know that Lady Gaga is a really talented vocalist too.  I really like this song.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 20, 2017)

No doubt she has one hell of a stage presence too.  Lol.


----------



## Dalia (Jan 20, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Bonsoir, still very cold in France my cat pomponette Still if She as a lot of fur is not going outside now to cold.
> ...


Pomponnette was operated at 6 months for which can not have kittens


----------



## Dalia (Jan 20, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> t's a strange... My cat is dreaming to walk, sitting at window, when I open it to air a room - when it's about -5--7C outside... One day he will decide to jump





Sbiker said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Bonsoir, still very cold in France my cat pomponette Still if She as a lot of fur is not going outside now to cold.
> ...


Cats are sometimes strange my pomponette does not like when the doors are closed.
And she always eats the same sort of cat paté and for her water she always drinks in the same bowl I wanted to change her bowl she did not want to drink in it.
I bought the same bowl of the same color but new she took time and she Ultimately drink in the new bowl


----------



## Gracie (Jan 20, 2017)

Well, we are back in the RV, and came "home" to it to find yet another huge branch that fell and barely missed the RV itself. Circumference of the limb is the size of my thigh. The rest of the tree will come down probably this weekend due to high wind adviseries...40 to 60 miles per hour. Needless to say, our vans are parked across the street in a bare field..And when this thing starts rocking...I am heading to my van. Mrg is more brave so I doubt if he goes to his.

Thumb is twice its size and hurts like crazy. Major flare-up going on in that hand. Just took a Tylenol to see if it helps since I don't get norcos until the 25th, so I have to suffer this the best I can.

The heathens at the motel were noisy over our heads with stomping but other than that, it could have been worse I guess.

That's it for today's report so far.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Jan 20, 2017)

Oh, and we watched the inauguration. No other comment about that though. [emoji16]

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Kat (Jan 20, 2017)

Sherry


----------



## peach174 (Jan 20, 2017)

We are home, got everything done, now we can relax and take it easy over the weekend.

I'm laying on the couch on my heat & massage mat.
Sore muscles and lower back. Mr.P's walker is heavy.    oooooooo........it feels so good!!!!
Hubbie is taking nap in his recliner.
He gets so tired, but he is doing well under the circumstances.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 20, 2017)

Dayum. I am surprised the Tylenol worked! Small ache now instead of tear producing pain. Thank you, Ma, for the high tolerance for pain gene!

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Jan 20, 2017)

Meanwhile, wind is kicking up slightly now. No rocking...Yet. but when it does, I have my hoopla library movie on standby on the cell phone.


I tried to charge my phone with it on....Nothing happened. Is there a setting for that? I have to turn it completely off before it charges. *Head scratch*

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 20, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


I  suppose I should. Hopefully, my angel will jump in and fill in the blanks in my memory.
Let's go way back to August of 1969. I had just turned 20 years old. I was living in Western Connecticut and as many of my generation had a love of contemporary music and truth be told, one hell of a crush on Janis Joplin.
I came by tickets to Woodstock that July and unfortunately, my future in-laws wouldn't allow my girlfriend to accompany me. In her place, I took a friend.
If you're a Woodstock fan, you've heard stories about traffic jams and rain. The stories are grossly exaggerated; it was much worse than you can imagine.
I could tell a cool story of how I made Yagsur's farm hours ahead of people I passed along the way, but I came to talk about an angel
Friday night it RAINED. Torrential rains left water flowing down from the ridge towards the stage. At times the water running down the hillside was several inches deep and flowing pretty quickly.
As you've likely heard, there would be around a half million people on that hillside. As they walked through the rain water, of course they created mud. LOTS AND LOTS of mud.
I remember listening to The Grateful Dead while partaking of a couple different less than legal substances. When the music ended I moved from very close to the stage to about half way up the hill to try to catch some sleep,
A person not stoned on opium would likely have noticed that although the water was no longer flowing down the hill at 25 MPH, a lava-like flow of mud 6. 8 or in places 12 inches deep was slowly flowing towards the stage.
At some point the next morning, (best guess 10 AM?) I was awakened by a small girl with dirty blond hair who had pulled me by the shirt out of the mud that had covered all but one nostril, half my mouth and my eyes.
I really don't remember what was said and have but a fleeting memory of the face, but for 45 years, whenever I talked about Woodstock, I talked about the little blond who more than likely saved my life that day. Since I had no name, she was always "my angel".
Fast forward 45 years. I related the story here in the Coffee Shop and I soon got a private message from another member who requested a photo. She told me she remembered my eyes and build and that it was, in fact, she who had pulled me out of the mud at Woodstock.
For a couple months, she asked that I didn't acknowledge her publicly. I was disappointed, but I honored her request until she was comfortable.
Thanks to the Coffee Shop I now know that Peach174 is my angel. My gratitude to her for her selfless deed and to the Coffee Shop for allowing me to find her knows no bounds.
Thanks for listening.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 20, 2017)

You told it beautifully Ernie, but it was your eyes and nose that I recognized.
 Later on Ernie had found a picture of him there at Woodstock and posted it here.
I had looked for all these years, never found one and finally found one of me also, and I posted mine  up here
Ernie ,when I posted my pic. said "Yes I was the image he had in his memory of who pulled him up.  
Voila`

And now you know the rest of the story !


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 20, 2017)

Mud pie anyone?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 20, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> You know that Lady Gaga is a really talented vocalist too.  I really like this song.



Don't you love her hat?  That is a kick ass hat.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 20, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



That is a strange coincidence indeed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 20, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > You know that Lady Gaga is a really talented vocalist too.  I really like this song.
> ...



And for 2016 the best National Anthem sung at a public event ever was Lady Gaga.  The lady can sing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 20, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



And just goes to show how small a world it is.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 20, 2017)

Have a winter storm moving in tonight, obviously it'll be rain but we're supposed to have up to 60 mph winds tomorrow.
About three months ago the wife did a phone interview for a job in Phoenix (she didn't get the job), this morning she received a call from them about another position, we'll see what happens.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 20, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


There's always some question about what "greens" really want.  No nuclear power, no drilling for oil or natural gas, and right now we're having our annual battle about pollution caused by burning wood for warmth.  Solar power is extremely limited in extremely high, and low, latitudes.  Wind power is also pretty intermittent.  Both solar and wind power are limited and not suited to power for larger, urban areas.  I suspect supporters of non-petroleum-based power prefer fewer people but most decline my invitation that they lead the way.
I am currently researching using composting to heat water and possibly a year-round greenhouse.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 20, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Have a winter storm moving in tonight, obviously it'll be rain but we're supposed to have up to 60 mph winds tomorrow.
> About three months ago the wife did a phone interview for a job in Phoenix (she didn't get the job), this morning she received a call from them about another position, we'll see what happens.




Yes, we're getting it here too.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 20, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> I just took a shot in the dark and purchased a cd by Adele simply entitled '25'. I am listening to it on my computer while typing. So far I am impressed with her voice. I have never actually heard a record by her before but there was a snippet of her on TV and I liked her voice. So I gambled that I would like her record, and I do.


I like Adele's stuff. The lyrics actually convey some meaning, pleasantly.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 20, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Google "funny cat videos".  Russians luvs dem sum cats!!!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 20, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...





Dajjal said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


I like Cold Play and Imagine Dragons...lots of other contemporary artists, too.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 20, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Ditto, just about anything Beethoven and Handel's "Hallelujah Chorus".


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 20, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


Do you like Tchaikovsky?  How about Holst?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 20, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


If everything goes as planned and we end up in Arizona we'll have major solar power options.  not so much electricity production but water/home heating options.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 20, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> You know that Lady Gaga is a really talented vocalist too.  I really like this song.


Given recent current events, I have a choice, and I have chosen to forgo most of the so-called "artists" who are so obviously against everything I have ever worked for.  Sorry, gang...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 20, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


Solar and wind both work so well in the area you are considering.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 20, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > t's a strange... My cat is dreaming to walk, sitting at window, when I open it to air a room - when it's about -5--7C outside... One day he will decide to jump
> ...


Cats can be pretty particular, that's certain.  Too bad Pompette cannot have kittens, if that's what you would have wanted.  Here, we try to discourage kittens because there are so many unwanted cats and kittens who need homes.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 20, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




I had snails in my aquariums also.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 20, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Oh, and we watched the inauguration. No other comment about that though. [emoji16]
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


At least not here.  Glad you guys didn't suffer more damage from the heathens.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 20, 2017)

Hubbie loved his dinner tonight. 
Mixed rice and Alaskan wild salmon.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 20, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




The reason I was so reluctant, I got verbally attacked by many people, throughout the years, when they found out I was at Woodstock.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 20, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Google "funny cat videos".  Russians luvs dem sum cats!!!








Clearly you have not met my friend serious cat.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 20, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


If the conditions are correct in your area a Pelton turbine could work for you.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 20, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


How dare you do something you wanted to do.........


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 20, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


She can indeed belt out a tune.  Too bad she won't just leave things there.  She has to vomit her political vomit all over the place.  Too bad, I do like her music, her art.  It's just a shame she fails to understand me half as well.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 20, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Oooh!  Neat.  I'll have to do some more research.  Thanks.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 20, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Way back in the past, I got called hippy and took flack, but these days, people look at me as some kind of superior being when they find out I was there.


----------



## esthermoon (Jan 20, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Hubbie loved his dinner tonight.
> Mixed rice and Alaskan wild salmon.


Tasty!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 20, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


And YOU, Peach?
If you were to show up at Doc Holliday's. you would be treated as a goddess. Most everyone I'm close to there has heard about the mud and the angel that pulled me out of it.. You have no idea how grateful I am to have found you. You and Mr P couldn't buy your own drink here for days.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 20, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...




. Mr. P doesn't drink and I only on special occations, like our aniversary, or Halloween or Chistmas parties and I only have about 2 frozen margaritas for the whole night.
If I drink 6 beers I'm pretty snookered !
I hope hubbie gets well enough in order to vist Doc Holliday!
We really want to hear that band live.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 20, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Have a winter storm moving in tonight, obviously it'll be rain but we're supposed to have up to 60 mph winds tomorrow.
> About three months ago the wife did a phone interview for a job in Phoenix (she didn't get the job), this morning she received a call from them about another position, we'll see what happens.



Job invitations are useful events - if you even don't want to change/to get job, you could improve your skills to pass interview  It's important not only to show, how you're suitable for job, but also how is job and company would be comfortable for you... at least, to define lifecycle for yourself at this job


----------



## Gracie (Jan 20, 2017)

Big added storm is now upon us. Check out many news on Google. That's where we are. For another 2 weeks or so, anyway. Hope it is clear days on the days we head up north.

The rain is bad here, yes. But we are on a hill. What worries me is the big assed diseased tree next to the RV. And the fronts left tire of the RV you 3 feet due to how unlevel it is in the lot. A big assed tree combined with very soggy ground combined with 40 to 60 mph wind spells trouble.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Jan 20, 2017)

Dammit. Many news=ksby news.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 20, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



In the center of Pacific Ocean now is giant island of plastics and trash - but nobody cares about it. Instead of it, "greens" usually working for the corporations, using people histery for their commerce needs... I'm a humanist, I love nature and animals, like every normal people, but I think, human life is more important, than any animals or environment needs...


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 20, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



He didn't say "Mr. P must drink", only "Mr. P must BUY a drink"


----------



## Gracie (Jan 20, 2017)

Oops. Human vs environment/animals and not believing all are connected so you can have one without the other two.

Touchy subject.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Jan 20, 2017)

Can=can't

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Jan 21, 2017)

Meanwhile the front of the RV floorboard is soaking wet. The whole thing is tarped, yet the carpet is soggy. There is nothing more we can do. We told them the problems when they let us sleep in it and we warned them about the tree, the cheap tarp they bought, the soggy ground, the ants...All to no avail because they ignored those warnings.

Next lull in this storm, I'm hauling my stuff and my ass outta here. Mrg can sleep in a now soggy interior RV, but I'm not.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 21, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Yes, Tchaikovsky is classic too.. Russia had a strong tradition of classic music in XIX century, and this tradition has been continued in USSR. I like this classic with an "eastern accent" like Borodin, or Khachaturian...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 21, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Well, we are back in the RV, and came "home" to it to find yet another huge branch that fell and barely missed the RV itself. Circumference of the limb is the size of my thigh. The rest of the tree will come down probably this weekend due to high wind adviseries...40 to 60 miles per hour. Needless to say, our vans are parked across the street in a bare field..And when this thing starts rocking...I am heading to my van. Mrg is more brave so I doubt if he goes to his.
> 
> Thumb is twice its size and hurts like crazy. Major flare-up going on in that hand. Just took a Tylenol to see if it helps since I don't get norcos until the 25th, so I have to suffer this the best I can.
> 
> ...



You can't take ibuprophen or naproxen or even aspirin?  Would be more effective than tylenol for that kind of pain.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 21, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I do. I do.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 21, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



I love, love, love that!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 21, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Meanwhile the front of the RV floorboard is soaking wet. The whole thing is tarped, yet the carpet is soggy. There is nothing more we can do. We told them the problems when they let us sleep in it and we warned them about the tree, the cheap tarp they bought, the soggy ground, the ants...All to no avail because they ignored those warnings.
> 
> Next lull in this storm, I'm hauling my stuff and my ass outta here. Mrg can sleep in a now soggy interior RV, but I'm not.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



Well hopefully the rains will pass soon.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 21, 2017)

Not for another three days. I am now in my van. Mrg refuses to leave the RV. Which is fine with me...I haven't had a good night sleep for three months due to his snoring, lol.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 21, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's mom and her sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
Ringel's Gizmo and Boo and wellness for Ringel,
Ernie for wellness,
Sbiker for wellness,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days*.*
Grace for wellness and Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition who need a break big time right now.

All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all others who need to find their way back.

Sunset over El Paso


----------



## Gracie (Jan 21, 2017)

Back in the RV again. I was freezing out there.[emoji17]

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Kat (Jan 21, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Back in the RV again. I was freezing out there.[emoji17]
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Kat (Jan 21, 2017)

If you has some way to get electricity to it, you could buy a heating pad and that sure would help warm you up.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 21, 2017)

Figured I would take my chances that God won't let a tree land on us or the muddy mess won't topple the RV...Or both. We did find mushrooms growing under the fold out couch springing up from the wet carpet.. Gross.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Kat (Jan 21, 2017)

ugh


----------



## Gracie (Jan 21, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Figured I would take my chances that God won't let a tree land on us or the muddy mess won't topple the RV...Or both. We did find mushrooms growing under the fold out couch springing up from the wet carpet.. Gross.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app




Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Jan 21, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Well, we are back in the RV, and came "home" to it to find yet another huge branch that fell and barely missed the RV itself. Circumference of the limb is the size of my thigh. The rest of the tree will come down probably this weekend due to high wind adviseries...40 to 60 miles per hour. Needless to say, our vans are parked across the street in a bare field..And when this thing starts rocking...I am heading to my van. Mrg is more brave so I doubt if he goes to his.
> ...


No nsaids. Colitis and diverticulitis and IBM. Pharmacy said nope..Just Tylenol. Was feeling better until I tried sleeping in the van just now and having to rearrange it all for me and karma to be comfy...And wound up making it hurt again. Mrg gave me one of his vicodins. It still aches. The list is one doozy of a flare-up. Ouch. Triple ouch.[emoji47]

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Jan 21, 2017)

Gonna go look for a propane tent heater this weekend, even though everyone is supposed to not travel the streets and roads SAT and sun due to this whopper of a storm.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Kat (Jan 21, 2017)

Then if you do, please be safe.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 21, 2017)

peach174 said:


> . Mr. P doesn't drink and I only on special occations, like our aniversary, or Halloween or Chistmas parties and I only have about 2 frozen margaritas for the whole night.
> *If I drink 6 beers* I'm pretty snookered !
> I hope hubbie gets well enough in order to vist Doc Holliday!
> We really want to hear that band live.



<blink, blink>
Six beers?


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 21, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Meanwhile the front of the RV floorboard is soaking wet. The whole thing is tarped, yet the carpet is soggy. There is nothing more we can do. We told them the problems when they let us sleep in it and we warned them about the tree, the cheap tarp they bought, the soggy ground, the ants...All to no avail because they ignored those warnings.
> 
> Next lull in this storm, I'm hauling my stuff and my ass outta here. Mrg can sleep in a now soggy interior RV, but I'm not.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



Mildew is a big health issue Gracie.


----------



## esthermoon (Jan 21, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> ...


Lovely sunset!


----------



## peach174 (Jan 21, 2017)

Mr. Peaches home nurse is coming by this afternoon.
Means a whole bunch of new information that we need to learn. 
He got some really good sleep last night, and he is walking around much stronger today  
He did well at the Docs office yesterday also.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 21, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > . Mr. P doesn't drink and I only on special occations, like our aniversary, or Halloween or Chistmas parties and I only have about 2 frozen margaritas for the whole night.
> ...




Yep! 
I'm totally out of control with 2 shots of straiight Tequila.   

Hence hubbies nickname for me ,wildthing.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 21, 2017)

Cool this morning, had a lot of rain earlier and just had a relatively brief period of sunshine but it's gone now.  Haven't seen the winds they said we were supposed to get.  As soon as I was up Giz and Jasper wanted out, Jasper stepped out turned around and came back in, Giz lasted about a half an hour before he wanted back in.  As soon as the sun came out he was chaffing at the bits to go back outside, with this next batch of rain moving in he should be back soon........


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 21, 2017)

Just looked out back, Giz is huddled on a lawn chair under the covered porch like a kid who's lips are turning blue but refuses to come in...........


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 21, 2017)

peach174 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I love tequila too  But the secret is to stop in right time, close to 1 liter it makes me feel not so good ))


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 21, 2017)

My drinking days are long behind me, but when we still did, it was a couple of glasses of champagne--sometimes just one--that put me on my ear.  I couldn't handle the stuff at all.

Sorry for the Gracie 's and their continued weather/RV woes but the time there is growing shorter day by day.  If you have completed the medical stuff and everything, can you head north sooner than February?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 21, 2017)

We woke up to a snowy world this morning but with intermittant sun and clouds with more rain and snow forecast today but it's 40f degrees out there so the snow is fast melting.  It is supposed to get into the 20's tonight so I sure hope everything is dried out so we don't have ice in the morning.

I looked at the map in California too Gracie and it looks like you're clear except for one teeny cloud hanging over your area.  Go figure.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 21, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



That would be tough.  Tylenol provides no antiflammatory med at all.  Nor does Vicodin or Percocet for that matter.  Nsaids do have their own set of uglies, but they sure are the most effective OTC meds for arthritis pain.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 21, 2017)

Today, my left hand/thumb hurts so bad, I have constant tears. The Tylenol is not doing anything now...And I am suffering badly. Might go to ER, because this pain is unbearable today. Mrg  has to pull my pants up and down Everytime I have to go to the bathroom. No thumb to use. Gotta have thumbs. If the right one goes out doing double duty, I am totally helpless cuz I still have the runs, so I go along for the past 3 weeks. And of course the doc didn't bother to address it when I last visited him.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Jan 21, 2017)

Along=a lot

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 21, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Today, my left hand/thumb hurts so bad, I have constant tears. The Tylenol is not doing anything now...And I am suffering badly. Might go to ER, because this pain is unbearable today. Mrg  has to pull my pants up and down Everytime I have to go to the bathroom. No thumb to use. Gotta have thumbs. If the right one goes out doing double duty, I am totally helpless cuz I still have the runs, so I go along for the past 3 weeks. And of course the doc didn't bother to address it when I last visited him.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



So sorry Gracie, but yes, get some help.  A cortisone shot, anything, to get you relief.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 21, 2017)

I might take an advil. My guts will not be happy, but maybe it will help my thumb.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 21, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I might take an advil. My guts will not be happy, but maybe it will help my thumb.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



Just take it with milk or food.  That eliminates most of the side effects.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 21, 2017)

Here it is, the time of year most folks consider to be the doldrums of the year.  Mid January to the coming of Spring and Easter is not a period we can get excited about.  But in my family, this is a festive time of year.  Mom and Pop's wedding anniversary is January 20.  They were married in 1953 on a Tuesday afternoon.

It was sleet and rain pelting Mom's wedding gown rather than rice.  It was a week in Cleveland, city of light, city of magic for a honeymoon.  I think if you aim low, all the joys that come n life will seem all the more miraculous and wonderful.  A January wedding on a Tuesday followed by a January honeymoon in Cleveland certainly set the table for an abundance of miraculous winders.

Tomorrow is Daisy the Mutt's eighth birthday.  She gets a pre-birthday bath after I post this, then tomorrow a trip to see Mom then her cousin Teddy, my brother's dog.

Next Sunday is my 60th birthday.  And the slices of cake continue.  Anniversary cake, followed by birthday cake and finally Mom's 83rd birthday on February 13th.

So we, at least, ha e found ways to keep our spirits up here in the dead of winter.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 21, 2017)

Around 2 -3ish the winds they called for arrived with a vengeance, 3:30 the power went out.  Around 5 I grabbed the Colman lanterns, as soon as I did the power came back on...... for now......  We're getting 64 mph gusts and they're supposed to slow down some but not much.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 21, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Around 2 -3ish the winds they called for arrived with a vengeance, 3:30 the power went out.  Around 5 I grabbed the Colman lanterns, as soon as I did the power came back on...... for now......  We're getting 64 mph gusts and they're supposed to slow down some but not much.


64 mph!  Yikes!  Batten down whatever hatches you have and be mindful of flying debris.  You neighbors might be more generous than you like should any of their lawn decorations come whistling into your home.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 21, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Around 2 -3ish the winds they called for arrived with a vengeance, 3:30 the power went out.  Around 5 I grabbed the Colman lanterns, as soon as I did the power came back on...... for now......  We're getting 64 mph gusts and they're supposed to slow down some but not much.
> ...


At least we're not having to deal with tornadoes here or the avalanches in Italy, those people are in our prayers.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 21, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Around 2 -3ish the winds they called for arrived with a vengeance, 3:30 the power went out.  Around 5 I grabbed the Colman lanterns, as soon as I did the power came back on...... for now......  We're getting 64 mph gusts and they're supposed to slow down some but not much.




Yes we're getting exactly the same here.
We had sleet, very rare here in the high desert.

We both like Hubbies nurse,  who came by this afternoon.
There will be another one also at the beginig of next week.
This one who came today was amazed that he is not on oxygen.
With that low amout of actual heart working he should not have a 90 plus percent oxygen level.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 21, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Amen to that.  We're having wind but not that extreme--we're under a wind advisory until morning--the temp is dropping fast tonight with more snow in our forecast.  I just hope it is below freezing before the snow starts so maybe it won't have ice under it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 21, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Around 2 -3ish the winds they called for arrived with a vengeance, 3:30 the power went out.  Around 5 I grabbed the Colman lanterns, as soon as I did the power came back on...... for now......  We're getting 64 mph gusts and they're supposed to slow down some but not much.
> ...


Are you on city water, well or cistern?  We like the Picture Rocks area but the monthly water costs listed for those properties average just over $500 per month so I'm assuming cistern, that's outrageous.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 21, 2017)

I'm thinking she said awhile back that they are on a private well.  If so the only cost is electric costs UNLESS something goes wrong and you have to pull the pipe and/or pump.  And that's major $$$


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 21, 2017)

Crappy day!
We have a much loved customer at Doc's who at 30 is a bit of a gypsy. She owns practically nothing and either sleeps in the park or on the sofa of one of her many friends. She's a brilliant woman and is 100% comfortable with her life style, though she will actually be starting a job in 2 weeks and intends to actually eventually have her own place
At any rate, at 2:30 AM I get a call from the bar saying she had had way too much to drink and had nowhere to get in out of the rain. I returned to the bar and picked her up and got her settled down on my sofa.
Fast forward to 7 AM. I get up and head for the kitchen to make coffee before grabbing a quick shower so I can head to Foley to open up.
Bare footed, I get to the kitchen and find the floor wet. Strange... I start following wet foot prints back towards their origin. The light is on in the guest bathroom and as the door opens, I see the gypsy standing in the doorway gripping a towel.
Now the next part of this took me probably 90 seconds to grasp, but she had apparently stumbled as she rose from the toilet and reached out for something to steady herself. She, unfortunately chose the toilet tank which broke from it's mounting points fell and smashed on the floor and in the process, took the water shut off valve off the supply line. Water had apparently been gushing from the severed 1/2" line for several minutes.

Every towel in the linen closet is on the floor with a couple rolls of toilet paper, an overturned waste can and 2 inches of water. I've been awake for maybe 3 minutes by this time and it took a while to find the circuit breaker for the well pump
My tenant came over to check why his water had gone off mid shower and I pressed him into service to clean up  the bathroom and replace the shut off valve while I got the bar ready to open then picked up a new toilet.
The hardwood floors all got good and wet, but I believe we got everything mopped up before there was much damage.

A couple of you have been talking about weather. We got some too. While the tornadoes thankfully stayed to the north west of us, we did get some quarter sized hail here in Foley.
.
All is back to normal here. New toilet installed and operational and a sober gypsy is asleep on the couch.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 22, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Crappy day!
> We have a much loved customer at Doc's who at 30 is a bit of a gypsy. She owns practically nothing and either sleeps in the park or on the sofa of one of her many friends. She's a brilliant woman and is 100% comfortable with her life style, though she will actually be starting a job in 2 weeks and intends to actually eventually have her own place
> At any rate, at 2:30 AM I get a call from the bar saying she had had way too much to drink and had nowhere to get in out of the rain. I returned to the bar and picked her up and got her settled down on my sofa.
> Fast forward to 7 AM. I get up and head for the kitchen to make coffee before grabbing a quick shower so I can head to Foley to open up.
> ...


I remember hearing something about no good deed goes unpunished.........


----------



## Gracie (Jan 22, 2017)

Light rain just hit us...But that is not my concern. Wind is what I fear with this soggy ground and that dam tree next to us. We told them to call county today and have them cut it back since it is the county's tree. We damn sure can't do it. Maybe they will do it this time...Since all three of their cars are going to be totaled if it comes down...Along with us in the RV.

19 more days and we are out of here. A roof! Fingers still crossed nothing happens to change that.

Thumb feels much better too. This was/is one bad flare-up this go around. Still aches a bit but nothing I can't handle... Thankfully.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 22, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Crappy day!
> We have a much loved customer at Doc's who at 30 is a bit of a gypsy. She owns practically nothing and either sleeps in the park or on the sofa of one of her many friends. She's a brilliant woman and is 100% comfortable with her life style, though she will actually be starting a job in 2 weeks and intends to actually eventually have her own place
> At any rate, at 2:30 AM I get a call from the bar saying she had had way too much to drink and had nowhere to get in out of the rain. I returned to the bar and picked her up and got her settled down on my sofa.
> Fast forward to 7 AM. I get up and head for the kitchen to make coffee before grabbing a quick shower so I can head to Foley to open up.
> ...



One thing you can sure say about your life, Ernie, it is never dull.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 22, 2017)

Tonight lets remember the avalanche victims and pray that any survivors will be found soon.

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's mom and her sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
Ringel's Gizmo and Boo and wellness for Ringel,
Ernie for wellness,
Sbiker for wellness,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days*.*
Grace for wellness and Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition who need a break big time right now.

All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all others who need to find their way back.

Sunset over Atlanta


----------



## Kat (Jan 22, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Tonight lets remember the avalanche victims and pray that any survivors will be found soon.
> 
> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> ...





Oh my...LOVE it!


----------



## peach174 (Jan 22, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




We live in a suburb outside of Benson and we have well water that goes to all of the homes out here.
Our water bill is 36.00 a month.
We're charged for amount used at so much per gallon used.
Some out here who have backyard gardens have around 300.00 a month during the summer.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 22, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Crappy day!
> We have a much loved customer at Doc's who at 30 is a bit of a gypsy. She owns practically nothing and either sleeps in the park or on the sofa of one of her many friends. She's a brilliant woman and is 100% comfortable with her life style, though she will actually be starting a job in 2 weeks and intends to actually eventually have her own place
> At any rate, at 2:30 AM I get a call from the bar saying she had had way too much to drink and had nowhere to get in out of the rain. I returned to the bar and picked her up and got her settled down on my sofa.
> Fast forward to 7 AM. I get up and head for the kitchen to make coffee before grabbing a quick shower so I can head to Foley to open up.
> ...




Be sure to check your floor at a later date, maybe at the beginning of summer, to make sure there is no black mold underneath it, or in between the sides of wood.
Very bad health hazard, especially where you live with that high hummidy.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 22, 2017)

If anyone is interested in what Mr. Peach is wearing and how it works hereis their web site.

ZOLL Medical Corporation - LifeVest Wearable Defibrillator
He has 2 so I can wash one while he wears the other. I wash them every 2 days.

All of the Docs and nurses can't explain how or why his oxygen level is in the 90's.
I know and he knows it's everyones prayers. 
Thank you!!!!!!!
Keep praying that more than 50% of his heart wakes up again.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 22, 2017)

I'm up with the roosters...Literally and figuratively ready to rock and roll. Actually, that what woke me up. This RV feels like a damn boat. But...The tree is still standing. For now, anyway.
Power went out too. We feel like we are in a metal ice tray...Being shook around.

Heading to my van in a few. Mrg is fitfully sleeping so I will let him do that but I can't sleep with all this racket.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 22, 2017)

Good morning all.  Short night for me.  Up until 2 this morning dealing with a distant family member who needed some TLC.  We woke up to bright blue skies, no snow or ice, and calm winds this morning--looks to be a beautiful day.  Chilly - right around 32f at this hour, but that's okay.

Hope the storm passes for Gracie and Mr. G too.

And in honor of

*DAISY, Nosmo King's furr family:*
*




*​


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 22, 2017)

Packers play today.  Sure do hope they win their game.  Got all of my fingers and toes crossed in hopes of a victory!  If I had one of those cheesehead hats I'd wear it.  Guess the best I can do is duct tape a package of cheese to the top of my noggin.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 22, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Crappy day!
> ...


This is the time of year we have to worry about mold. Air conditioning tends to keep the house dry enough so that everything dries up inside, but with all the rain we're getting and temps around 70' the central air is just sitting there. This is great when the electric bill comes, but the floors take forever to dry.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Sbiker (Jan 22, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 107995



My cat is jumping in the all corners of apartment and meowing... What does he want? Maybe, spring is coming :-\


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 22, 2017)

Drove up to Alamogordo today, the tops of the Sacramentos and Sierra Blanca were snow capped.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 22, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  Short night for me.  Up until 2 this morning dealing with a distant family member who needed some TLC.  We woke up to bright blue skies, no snow or ice, and calm winds this morning--looks to be a beautiful day.  Chilly - right around 32f at this hour, but that's okay.
> 
> Hope the storm passes for Gracie and Mr. G too.
> 
> ...


Daisy thanks you, in spite of taking a nap right now.  She went to the park this morning and saw some of her friends, Molly, Peanut, Ham Bone and Murray.  Later we'll go watch the Steelers play in the AFC Championsip game and eat dog treats.  Thanks Foxfyre!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 22, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > You know that Lady Gaga is a really talented vocalist too.  I really like this song.
> ...



That's okay.  I don't need your approval.  Lol.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 22, 2017)

Wonder where all of those Green Bay Packer guys are going to on vacation?  Atlanta is putting a whooping on them.  RATS.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 22, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Packers play today.  Sure do hope they win their game.  Got all of my fingers and toes crossed in hopes of a victory!  If I had one of those cheesehead hats I'd wear it.  Guess the best I can do is duct tape a package of cheese to the top of my noggin.



I was rooting for the Packers today too BBD, but short of a miracle in the next six minutes, it isn't to be.  If I had cheese on my noggin, it would be grilled by now.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 22, 2017)

I must be in the minority cuz I loathe Gaga.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Jan 22, 2017)

Then again, I loathe Betty white as well. Something must be wrong with me. [emoji16]

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 22, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I must be in the minority cuz I loathe Gaga.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



I'm not a fan of her music either.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 22, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Benson has a _suburb_?  Things must have changed significantly since I was down in Sierra Vista.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 22, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I must be in the minority cuz I loathe Gaga.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


Gaga has a lot of original talent.  But, I cannot patronize (in good conscience) an individual whose qualifications, education, and/or opinions are no more valid than my own...  And one who thinks her opinion is superior to mine.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 22, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I must be in the minority cuz I loathe Gaga.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



I'm sure she isn't everybody's cup of tea.  She definitely makes weird and provocative her gimmick, as Madonna once did, except that Gaga did it better IMO.  And the lady definitely can sing.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 22, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I must be in the minority cuz I loathe Gaga.
> ...


You "talk" with me don'tcha......


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 22, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I must be in the minority cuz I loathe Gaga.
> ...



I respect all sincere opinions, but myself, I try to separate their private lives from their artistry.  The way things are, if I didn't, I wouldn't have much to choose from in the way of music, movies, etc.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 22, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Then again, I loathe Betty white as well. Something must be wrong with me. [emoji16]
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



Naw.  If we all liked the exact sames things, we would sure be limited on choices of where to live, where to work, what to wear, what movies, songs, etc. we had to choose from, etc.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 22, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




The mobil home side has been here since the 70's and the wood frame home side since to 80's.  LOL


----------



## Gracie (Jan 22, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Then again, I loathe Betty white as well. Something must be wrong with me. [emoji16]
> ...




Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Jan 22, 2017)

Well..Again, my pot disappeared. I hate using this phone the visit here.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Jan 22, 2017)

Pot=post

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## peach174 (Jan 22, 2017)

Took hubby out today. 
I dropped him off at the front of walmart and he walked inside over to the table & chairs to sit and viist.
He was really happy to get out.
He's walking really well with his walker.
I got his perscriptions and groceries. 
He also walked back to the car .
He is sleeping right now.
Gives me some time and relaxation.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 22, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Pot=post
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app




Your not alone Gracie, my kindel is messing up mine too.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 22, 2017)

YEAH!!,
I'm going Tuesday to pick up my laptop and PC.
I really missed them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 22, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Well..Again, my pot disappeared. I hate using this phone the visit here.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



Oh wow, that's bad.  Losing you pot.  A post is bad enough.

(I'm sorry.  But that was a funny typo.  Couldn't resist.   )


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 22, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Pot=post
> ...



I'm on a good keyboard at a PC and I still mess up.


----------



## esthermoon (Jan 22, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Well..Again, my pot disappeared. I hate using this phone the visit here.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


Pot?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 22, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Oh wow, that's bad. Losing you pot. A post is bad enough.
> 
> (I'm sorry. But that was a funny typo. Couldn't resist.  )


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 22, 2017)

Our dear Kat is one of our charter members in the Coffee Shop--those who started posting here the first few weeks in 2010 when we first started.  She was gone from USMB for some time, so a lot of you who joined us in the last two or three years probably don't know her.  But our old timers will especially want to know that her mom who has been on the vigil list for months now passed away today.  I know we all send our most comforting thoughts and prayers to her and her family.

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
Ringel's Gizmo and Boo and wellness for Ringel,
Ernie for wellness,
Sbiker for wellness,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days*.*
Grace for wellness and Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition who need a break big time right now.
Comfort for Kat and her family in the passing of her mom.

All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all others who need to find their way back.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 22, 2017)

Kat, I am so very sorry. You are in my thoughts, honey.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Kat (Jan 23, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Our dear Kat is one of our charter members in the Coffee Shop--those who started posting here the first few weeks in 2010 when we first started.  She was gone from USMB for some time, so a lot of you who joined us in the last two or three years probably don't know her.  But our old timers will especially want to know that her mom who has been on the vigil list for months now passed away today.  I know we all send our most comforting thoughts and prayers to her and her family.
> 
> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> ...




Thank you. That picture is beautiful, and perfect.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 23, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Our dear Kat is one of our charter members in the Coffee Shop--those who started posting here the first few weeks in 2010 when we first started.  She was gone from USMB for some time, so a lot of you who joined us in the last two or three years probably don't know her.  But our old timers will especially want to know that her mom who has been on the vigil list for months now passed away today.  I know we all send our most comforting thoughts and prayers to her and her family.
> 
> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> ...



Thanks to you, Foxfyre, today is my first working day after illness, but I forgot to eat tablets at morning... Hope, it would not critical for me )


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 23, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Our dear Kat is one of our charter members in the Coffee Shop--those who started posting here the first few weeks in 2010 when we first started.  She was gone from USMB for some time, so a lot of you who joined us in the last two or three years probably don't know her.  But our old timers will especially want to know that her mom who has been on the vigil list for months now passed away today.  I know we all send our most comforting thoughts and prayers to her and her family.
> ...



Now you must take your medicine Sbiker.  We'll keep you on the list another day just be be sure.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 23, 2017)

Kat please take care of yourself during your grieving... Lean on your family and friends for awhile... Mothers fulfill a very special place in our lives...


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 23, 2017)

So sorry Kat for your loss.  Here's a big hug for you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 23, 2017)

Just checking in.  Beautiful day in Albuquerque, sunny and temps in the mid to high 50's, no wind so far.  And they're predicting a decent chance for snow tonight.  I think it will stay warm enough it won't stick or make ice maybe.

Hope everybody's week is going well as it can be.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 23, 2017)

Went down to the Ford dealer and got the 30,000 mile service work done on my truck.  It cost me $161.00.  I then took Mrs. BBD out to lunch and it cost me $40.00 counting the tip.  So far this has been a $200.00 day and it's not even 3 pm yet!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 23, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Went down to the Ford dealer and got the 30,000 mile service work done on my truck.  It cost me $161.00.  I then took Mrs. BBD out to lunch and it cost me $40.00 counting the tip.  So far this has been a $200.00 day and it's not even 3 pm yet!



But you have a truck in good condition and a happy Mrs. BBD.  Sounds like a good day to me.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 23, 2017)

So sorry to hear of your Mom's passing Kat
It's hard to lose our Mom's, especially for daughters.
I know it took me some time to get over it, when my mom passed last April.
Take care of yourself.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 23, 2017)

I got alot of business taken care of today. 
Phew!
Hubby is getting stronger every day and is doing fairly well with his walking. 

For some reason he now wants to know where I'm at in the house at all times.
I said I was going to take a shower, so he comes in and can't see me because I'm leaning over washing my hair.
You can't see me in that walk in tub when I do that. 
He makes a noise with the walker and I pop up, hair all soapy.
I said whats wrong, he says I couldn't find you, I say I told you where I was.
Then he says, yes I know, but you were not there in the tub ! I didn't see you.
Strange is all I can say.
He did the same thing when I was in the laundry room in the garage. It's like he needs to have his eyes on me at all times.
He has never been like this before.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 23, 2017)

Tomorrow we are going to get a 2017 car.
I'm pretty impressed with the Kia Soul. His nurse has one that came to see him Saturday.
The seat is high enough and leg room enough for hubby to get in and out of easily.
I can get his walker and wheelchair in it easy. 

I'm getting my computers back tomorrow. 
YES!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 23, 2017)

peach174 said:


> I got alot of business taken care of today.
> Phew!
> Hubby is getting stronger every day and is doing fairly well with his walking.
> 
> ...



I suspect he is a bit anxious still about his condition and being alone is scarier to him.  That's probably entirely wrong, but it is a possible explanation.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 23, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > I got alot of business taken care of today.
> ...




That was my thought also.
Thank you!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2017)

We now have no water supply to the RV. It's all bottled water. And the RV owner wants Dennis to pull out the fold down couch, get on his knees and replace all the old rotten plumbing. He said no. They may ask us to exit the RV. 

Meanwhile, dennis' doc called this morning. They found blood in his stool sample done last week. But, he's to crawl around in a space the size of a bathtub on knees that don't work because they have not taken care of their RV. Oh, and we are of course to chop up that huge branch too.

NOT!



Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2017)

Give an inch, take a mile syndrome.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2017)

Going back into down mode again. But before I hit rock bottom, I wanted to personally thank saveliberty again for his kindness to us. Hi st that one thing he had the wisdom to understand that would give us another day of being human, meant more than we can express. So, save liberty, thank you for that. Very much, thank you.



Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 23, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Going back into down mode again. But before I hit rock bottom, I wanted to personally thank saveliberty again for his kindness to us. Hi st that one thing he had the wisdom to understand that would give us another day of being human, meant more than we can express. So, save liberty, thank you for that. Very much, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



You are human and my friend Gracie.  You are of great value to me and sharing our lives is a privilege.  I am nothing, but a conduit of God's love for you, thank you for letting me help all be it small and inadequate.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 23, 2017)

Jan 24 and the only snow left in my yard is the piles in the front created by the plows. We've had couple large storms, for awhile contemplated getting a snow rake for the roof, glad I didnt waste the money.
Things have been breaking at a wicked pace here. Broke my leg right after Thanksgiving, currently in the therapy phase, then the furnace broke, then my car, then my computer. All potentially big tickets. havent fixed any of em yet. Did get a control board for the furnace ordered for much cheaper than was quoted hopefully my temporary Macgyver fix will hold until then. Car is next...couldnt drive so why fix it. Computer I threw out..was old Windows Vista not worth saving a third time. might go laptop route this time. Need to find a way though to use my 5.1 surround sound system with it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 23, 2017)

Manonthestreet said:


> Jan 24 and the only snow left in my yard is the piles in the front created by the plows. We've had couple large storms, for awhile contemplated getting a snow rake for the roof, glad I didnt waste the money.
> Things have been breaking at a wicked pace here. Broke my leg right after Thanksgiving, currently in the therapy phase, then the furnace broke, then my car, then my computer. All potentially big tickets. havent fixed any of em yet. Did get a control board for the furnace ordered for much cheaper than was quoted hopefully my temporary Macgyver fix will hold until then. Car is next...couldnt drive so why fix it. Computer I threw out..was old Windows Vista not worth saving a third time. might go laptop route this time. Need to find a way though to use my 5.1 surround sound system with it.



Wow Mots, if troubles come in threes you should be due for a long lucky streak.  We'll hope so.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 23, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


But I appreciate your opinions.  They seem rather sane, actually.  Geezer Power!!!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 23, 2017)

peach174 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


I had a relative who lived in Benson.  I don't remember where and she's been dead a long time now.  But I do remember the pomegranate tree in the backyard, and the front yard was green-painted rocks and cactus in pots.  Does that Mexican restaurant on the "main drag" still exist.  It was a shop front place, linoleum floors, and tables and chairs straight out of the Fifties?  Best Mexican food I ever had.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 23, 2017)

Manonthestreet said:


> Jan 24 and the only snow left in my yard is the piles in the front created by the plows. We've had couple large storms, for awhile contemplated getting a snow rake for the roof, glad I didnt waste the money.
> Things have been breaking at a wicked pace here. Broke my leg right after Thanksgiving, currently in the therapy phase, then the furnace broke, then my car, then my computer. All potentially big tickets. havent fixed any of em yet. Did get a control board for the furnace ordered for much cheaper than was quoted hopefully my temporary Macgyver fix will hold until then. Car is next...couldnt drive so why fix it. Computer I threw out..was old Windows Vista not worth saving a third time. might go laptop route this time. Need to find a way though to use my 5.1 surround sound system with it.


Will send positive vibes your way, my friend.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 23, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Our dear Kat is one of our charter members in the Coffee Shop--those who started posting here the first few weeks in 2010 when we first started.  She was gone from USMB for some time, so a lot of you who joined us in the last two or three years probably don't know her.  But our old timers will especially want to know that her mom who has been on the vigil list for months now passed away today.  I know we all send our most comforting thoughts and prayers to her and her family.
> 
> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> ...


Condolences to Kat and her family.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 23, 2017)

Some go up, some go down.  It's like we're all riding on some kind of karmic merry-go-round. 
An update on Sachenda, my daughter's former mentor.  She's not doing well.  Her husband has decided to retire so that he can spend as much quality time as possible with her before the end, however soon/late that may be.  I understand that the brain cancer has consumed most of what Sachenda was, her memories, her personality, so much.  She's been described to me as pretty much a shell with her face on it. 
Weather here has been wintery.  Lots of snow and cold.  Due to a shipping error, almost every company that provides snow removal for aircraft ran out of de-ice/anti-ice fluids.  One company did have a different supplier, so traffic was slow but not stopped.  Since Anchorage handles the third largest number of cargo aircraft _in the world_, stopping air traffic here would really impact commerce in this country.
Well, I hope everyone finds improvement in their situations.  I'll be emanating all the best, most positive energies I can muster.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 23, 2017)

A thought came to me tonight while I was taking my shower.  I remember it coming to me just after I had soaped up my right arm but before I had rinsed it off.  A simple idea but a really good one.  I shall share it with you for your opinion.  Everybody knows that bologna comes round because that is the way they make it.  It comes in a long round tube and you slice off what you want or if you buy it in the store already sliced it's still round.  Well, seems to me that it would be better to make it square.  The round slices don't fit on your bread real well when you make a sandwich.  There are places on your sandwich that don't have any bologna on it like around the corners of the bread.  If bologna was made in a square shape it would fit your bread perfectly and there would be no corners of your bread that didn't have bologna on it.  Also the cheese you could put on your sandwich would fit perfectly too.  Who's in charge of bologna?  I mean if I wrote somebody a letter to discuss this issue, who would I send it to?  Is there something like a Bologna Advisory Board or something?  I think this is a great idea.  What say you?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 24, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> A thought came to me tonight while I was taking my shower.  I remember it coming to me just after I had soaped up my right arm but before I had rinsed it off.  A simple idea but a really good one.  I shall share it with you for your opinion.  Everybody knows that bologna comes round because that is the way they make it.  It comes in a long round tube and you slice off what you want or if you buy it in the store already sliced it's still round.  Well, seems to me that it would be better to make it square.  The round slices don't fit on your bread real well when you make a sandwich.  There are places on your sandwich that don't have any bologna on it like around the corners of the bread.  If bologna was made in a square shape it would fit your bread perfectly and there would be no corners of your bread that didn't have bologna on it.  Also the cheese you could put on your sandwich would fit perfectly too.  Who's in charge of bologna?  I mean if I wrote somebody a letter to discuss this issue, who would I send it to?  Is there something like a Bologna Advisory Board or something?  I think this is a great idea.  What say you?


Well, traditionally, lunch meats, like bologna, consisted of ground and seasoned meat pressed into the intestines of some animal.  Intestines only come in "round".  More modern concoctions, such as olive- or pickle-loaf do, in fact, come in a "square" configuration.  Perhaps you could consult the makers of various "loaf" lunch meats and see whether they might adopt their processing methods and produce a more sammich-friendly "square" product?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 24, 2017)

My wagon hasn't been trackin real good for awhile now , but has anyone ever thought of contacting the bakers and having all loaves of bread baked in round cans... Just a thought from the p-nut gallery...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 24, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Some go up, some go down.  It's like we're all riding on some kind of karmic merry-go-round.
> An update on Sachenda, my daughter's former mentor.  She's not doing well.  Her husband has decided to retire so that he can spend as much quality time as possible with her before the end, however soon/late that may be.  I understand that the brain cancer has consumed most of what Sachenda was, her memories, her personality, so much.  She's been described to me as pretty much a shell with her face on it.
> Weather here has been wintery.  Lots of snow and cold.  Due to a shipping error, almost every company that provides snow removal for aircraft ran out of de-ice/anti-ice fluids.  One company did have a different supplier, so traffic was slow but not stopped.  Since Anchorage handles the third largest number of cargo aircraft _in the world_, stopping air traffic here would really impact commerce in this country.
> Well, I hope everyone finds improvement in their situations.  I'll be emanating all the best, most positive energies I can muster.



I wish there was more we could do for people like Sachendra and your daughter who loves her.  But she remains on the list.

Snow is a good thing for you, yes?  The ice not so much.  And I can see how running out of the stuff to deal with it would be pretty bad.

I'm betting you have mixed emotions about retiring.  I can see how ghastly a job it can be in the winter, but also how much you realize the good that you do.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 24, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> My wagon hasn't been trackin real good for awhile now , but has anyone ever thought of contacting the bakers and having all loaves of bread baked in round cans... Just a thought from the p-nut gallery...



I think making our peanut butter and jelly wouldn't be so easy using bread from a round can.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 24, 2017)

Bologna is best sliced half way...Like a pie...But the center uncut. Then fried til almost burned. Only way I would eat it, meself and it has been over 40 years since I had some.

By the way, slicing it thusly makes it fry better so it does not bubble up.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 24, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > A thought came to me tonight while I was taking my shower.  I remember it coming to me just after I had soaped up my right arm but before I had rinsed it off.  A simple idea but a really good one.  I shall share it with you for your opinion.  Everybody knows that bologna comes round because that is the way they make it.  It comes in a long round tube and you slice off what you want or if you buy it in the store already sliced it's still round.  Well, seems to me that it would be better to make it square.  The round slices don't fit on your bread real well when you make a sandwich.  There are places on your sandwich that don't have any bologna on it like around the corners of the bread.  If bologna was made in a square shape it would fit your bread perfectly and there would be no corners of your bread that didn't have bologna on it.  Also the cheese you could put on your sandwich would fit perfectly too.  Who's in charge of bologna?  I mean if I wrote somebody a letter to discuss this issue, who would I send it to?  Is there something like a Bologna Advisory Board or something?  I think this is a great idea.  What say you?
> ...



Yes!  That's why I prefer spiced luncheon meat over bologna (that I really don't care for) because it is square and just the right size for a sandwich.  Of course so is pickle loaf that I won't eat.  Choices. . .


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 24, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
Ringel's Gizmo and Boo and wellness for Ringel,
Ernie for wellness,
Sbiker for wellness,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days*.*
Grace for wellness and Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition who need a break big time right now.
Comfort for Kat and her family in the passing of her mom.

All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all others who need to find their way back.

Alaska sunset


----------



## Gracie (Jan 24, 2017)

Meanwhile, I think I have stayed off down mode. I spent money I should not have spent on a portable DVD player...For car, electric or battery usage. Three backups, so I can watch Pick Me Up movies I love. Just finished Hobbit Unexpected Journey. Tomorrow, Desolation of Smaug. Etc etc. These Hobbit/LOTR movies let me escape and live in middle earth. As Gandalf said "it's the small things that hold the darkness at bay"...So I consider it money well spent in the long run.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 24, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Some go up, some go down.  It's like we're all riding on some kind of karmic merry-go-round.
> ...


I really do like my job.  It's still amazing to me, watching one of these HUGE airplanes taxi in and park.  They really are so big, how can such a thing fly?  But lately, I have been feeling my age.  It's in my bones and in my muscle.  It's more difficult to move, to bend, to lift and climb the way I used to.  I am slowing down physically, if not mentally. 
For us, snow is a good thing.  Snow actually acts to insulate the earth and protect root systems and cellars from freezing.  Snow provides the moisture that protects from rampant wildfires.  The last few years have had so little snow, that's why our wildfire season has started earlier and been far more destructive.
I am supportive of my daughter when it comes to Sachenda's condition.  There is little enough in their one-income budget and when Sachenda passes, my daughter will face the choice of spending scarce financial resources to come home, whether she brings her daughters, or comes alone, leaving the daughters alone should Dad be deployed at the time.  If I could be with them, I could at least take care of the family while she attended Sachenda's family.  Sachenda's passing will devastate her husband.  He has already questioned his faith...a tragedy for such a good man.  I just hope he is able to overcome his grief.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 24, 2017)

I'm sorry, GW.[emoji26]

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## peach174 (Jan 24, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...




Tell him diseases are caused and controlled by the devil not God.
The Bible says it.
The devil does this to belivers so that they do lose their faith.

I'm sorry I broke the coffee shop rules, but I think this was important enough for GW to know.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 24, 2017)

peach174 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



We don't able to choose the destiny. But we able to keep own attitude to destiny...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 24, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Sane?  You must have me confused with someone else.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 24, 2017)

I missed where Kat's mom passed on.  Kat, I'm so sorry to hear of your loss, I lost my parents a few years back, my heart goes out to you.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 24, 2017)

We now have a brand new Gray color, Kia Soul.  Without the hamsters.
This car is perfect for him, and is easy to get his seat walker in and out for me.
I feel so much better with a new vehicle.
Hubby did really well being out and about for more than 4 hrs. today.
His vital readings are all almost normal this morning, this should not be.  Very happy.
He is an amazing man.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 24, 2017)

peach174 said:


> We now have a brand new Gray color, Kia Soul.  Without the hamsters.
> This car is perfect for him, and is easy to get his seat walker in and out for me.
> I feel so much better with a new vehicle.
> Hubby did really well being out and about for more than 4 hrs. today.
> ...



He indeed must be.  And he's lucky to have an amazing lady as a caretaker.  But the prayers will keep coming to you both.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 24, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I'm sorry, GW.[emoji26]
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


Sweetie, you need not feel sorry for me.  You have so much on your plate right now, I don't know how you find the energy for yourself, or mrG.  I'm still rooting for you guys.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 24, 2017)

Sheesh!  Sherman is poaching my leftover dinner that I was hoping to save for later.  I put the plate in the oven and I'm hoping he hasn't figured out a way to get into that. 
It's loads warmer here, low 20's.  Of course, we'll get snow shortly, no doubt. 
Overall, life is good.  I wish so many others were as well off as I am.  My best to everyone in the CS.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 25, 2017)

Happy to all with day of holy Tatiana - day of all students! 

In this day in 1755 year empress Elisabet I of Russia signed the order to create Moscow University - first University in Russia.


Policeman, patrolling park, find the drunk student, sleeping at bench, and near - a book. Reads the heading "Theory of field, by Einstein". - Wake up, agronomist!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 25, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
Ringel's Gizmo and Boo and wellness for Ringel,
Ernie for wellness,
Sbiker for wellness,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days*.*
Grace for wellness and Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition who need a break big time right now.
Comfort for Kat and her family in the passing of her mom.

All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all others who need to find their way back.

Lost Sea Caverns, Tennessee


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 25, 2017)

peach174 said:


> We now have a brand new Gray color, Kia Soul.  Without the hamsters.
> This car is perfect for him, and is easy to get his seat walker in and out for me.
> I feel so much better with a new vehicle.
> Hubby did really well being out and about for more than 4 hrs. today.
> ...


He has an amazing nurse.Why would he not be amazing?


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 25, 2017)

Now is good snowy day, when the sleeping in warm place - a best idea for all. Yesterday I was watching some movies, trailers, reading reviews and now want to make "an impudent advertising" - to share my opinion about some Russian movies 

First, I re-watch "28 Panfilov's men" at my home TV and strongly recommend to see it, if it would be in US distribution, or you don't afraid an subtitles... It's a film, crowd-funded by Russian people and it's reconstruction of awesome quality, at level of best world reconstruction movies. It's about WWII from Russian side. I've seen "Fury" (excellent film), and "Unser mütter unsere väter" (very interesting, except some rude mistakes ), but "28 Panfilov's men" also made at level of "every rivet is right" style...

Second, I do not recommend to perceive seriously new Russian blockbuster "Viking'. It's a large project of our "1st channel" (big media company), with large finances, with good actors and stuntmen, promoted everywhere... I know it would be in US distribution too.. But all declarations about "it close to history" and so on are full nonsense. Nothing similar to real history. Story is far from historic chronicles, costumes are without any critic, logic of characters is misunderstandable and as "historic movies" it's just another brilliant of anti-Russian propaganda... So, as fantasy movie - it's really nice.

And third, I'm waiting new film of Bondarchuk "Attraction" (see trailer) - it's seems very interesting. Fedor Bondarchuk is a master of battle fantasy movies. His "Inhabited Island" was excellent. His "9th company" and "Stalingrad" are very awful as historic films, but as fantasy - also very good. Awaiting release with impatience...

What movies could you recommend for me now? Do you like a films about WWII, and which films do you like?
As for me, I'm dreaming now about this evening, warm tea and another new movie at my TV... or in cinema at holidays - I like it too...


----------



## Gracie (Jan 25, 2017)

About movies:
I watched Bone Tomohawk last night.

Worst Movie Ever.

Kurt Russell must have really needed the money to star in that horribly written mess.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 25, 2017)

Gracie said:


> About movies:
> I watched Bone Tomohawk last night.
> 
> Worst Movie Ever.
> ...



Thanks for the warning.  I generally like Kurt Russell films--we watched one "Overboard" just last night--but I guess everybody has a blooper now and then.

That's one thing I like about the demand feature on our cable.  I can start watching a movie and if it is unsatisfactory in the first 20 minutes, we just back out and choose another.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 25, 2017)

Sorry Kurt Russell is one of my bad movie warning signs.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 25, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Now is good snowy day, when the sleeping in warm place - a best idea for all. Yesterday I was watching some movies, trailers, reading reviews and now want to make "an impudent advertising" - to share my opinion about some Russian movies
> 
> First, I re-watch "28 Panfilov's men" at my home TV and strongly recommend to see it, if it would be in US distribution, or you don't afraid an subtitles... It's a film, crowd-funded by Russian people and it's reconstruction of awesome quality, at level of best world reconstruction movies. It's about WWII from Russian side. I've seen "Fury" (excellent film), and "Unser mütter unsere väter" (very interesting, except some rude mistakes ), but "28 Panfilov's men" also made at level of "every rivet is right" style...
> 
> ...



I do enjoy well done WWII movies that keep the history pretty accurate.  Some of my favorites are "The Longest Day", "Patton", "The Great Escape",  "The Bridge on the River Kwai", "The Dirty Dozen",  "Where Eagles Dare".  The only one of these featuring the Russians is "Patton" who didn't like the Russians back then, but there was a rather endearing scene where he and the Russian general toasted each other.

It would be interesting to me to watch a WWII movie from the Russian perspective.  I've seen those from the German, Japanese, French, and English perspectives but I don't think ever from the Russian point of view.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 25, 2017)

Weather prognostication for our area: mid-20s (about -4C), cloudy with a 90% probability of precipitation, and high wind alerts.  Crap!  That means blowing snow at work tonight.  With windy conditions, even the warmer temps are useless because wind chill rules.
I'll definitely have to start keeping a list of recommended movies, especially the Russian ones.  My Russian is very disused right now and I could use the listening practice.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 25, 2017)

Gracie said:


> About movies:
> I watched Bone Tomohawk last night.
> 
> Worst Movie Ever.
> ...



That movie is actually pretty well reviewed.  7.1/10 on IMDB, 90% tomato rating on rotten tomatoes with 72% of audience members liking it.  However, it is supposed to be an odd mix of genres, combining western, horror, and action/adventure, so I guess it's something of a niche film.  I haven't seen it myself, but I've had it on my list of 'give it a try at some point' movies.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 25, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Now is good snowy day, when the sleeping in warm place - a best idea for all. Yesterday I was watching some movies, trailers, reading reviews and now want to make "an impudent advertising" - to share my opinion about some Russian movies
> ...


My favorite so far is The Brest Fortress.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 25, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Sorry Kurt Russell is one of my bad movie warning signs.


Yeah but Big Trouble in Little China was so bad it was good.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 25, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > About movies:
> ...


A lot of people supposedly liked The Hateful Eight, thought it was the most idiotically made/directed movie I've ever seen, it stunk.  Maybe the younger generation likes that sort of movie.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 25, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Do you like Tarantino's other movies?  I don't think it was his best work, but it was enjoyable enough.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 25, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I never pay attention to who directs movies so I have no idea.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 25, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I usually do.  If it is Spielburg for instance I know it is going to have all the qualities that make a movie special to me except for "War Horse" where he absolutely blew it.  And I generally trust Clint Eastwood to get it right, but he really blew it with "Sully" in my opinion.  I was really disappointed.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 25, 2017)

Talking of bad movies, I just watched the remake of Ben Hur, and it was not a patch on the original.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 25, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Talking of bad movies, I just watched the remake of Ben Hur, and it was not a patch on the original.


A lot of people go to see remakes expecting to watch the same thing over again just with different actors.  Personally I've found many (not all) modern remakes are better than the originals, Total Recall remake beats out Arnold's original by leaps and bounds, I prefer the newer Conan remake over Arnold's campy original.  I didn't mind the new Be Hur but there are aspects of the original I liked better.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 25, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Now is good snowy day, when the sleeping in warm place - a best idea for all. Yesterday I was watching some movies, trailers, reading reviews and now want to make "an impudent advertising" - to share my opinion about some Russian movies
> ...



Oh, we have a lot of movies about WWII, from different generations of directors. As I see, you love an "old school" movies, not in style of "Pearl Harbor" or "Saving Private Ryan". I've got trailers of movie, you told - very interesting. By the way, I've watch the "Down Pericope", you recommended, cheerful film. It remember me Russian "In attention zone", but I don't know, is it on English, or with English subtitles anywhere...

Hmm, have you seen this movie (by the real memories of pilots about war. colored version):


I'll try to make a catalogue of WWII movies, I prefer, step by step, as I remember them


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 25, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Weather prognostication for our area: mid-20s (about -4C), cloudy with a 90% probability of precipitation, and high wind alerts.  Crap!  That means blowing snow at work tonight.  With windy conditions, even the warmer temps are useless because wind chill rules.
> I'll definitely have to start keeping a list of recommended movies, especially the Russian ones.  My Russian is very disused right now and I could use the listening practice.



Here is the same temperature, but more dry - we're not close to ocean


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 25, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



Good movie, I remember it   Have you seen "In an August of 44", I cannot find version with english subtitles right now... An awesome film about specific of Russian intelligence during WWII


----------



## peach174 (Jan 25, 2017)

Mr.P's 2nd nurse came this morning.
We like her too! Really nice woman.
Then I had to take hubby into the Benson Hospital in the early afternoon to get his blood drawn for his blood thiner reading.
He used to do it every Wednesday with a machine here at home, but they have him on much more thinner meds, they aren't taking any chances of him getting any blood clots right now.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 25, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


From what I've read, in Russia and the former Soviet satellite states it's mostly called the Great Patriotic War.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 25, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Talking of bad movies, I just watched the remake of Ben Hur, and it was not a patch on the original.
> ...



Ugh.  The new Total Recall I never finished, it was too boring.  The new Conan was prettier than the original, but much less original.  The original Total Recall and Conan were both cheesy, but they didn't seem like cookie-cutter versions of other movies from their respective genres.   I haven't seen either version of Ben Hur.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 25, 2017)

Bone Tomohawk is claimed to be a cult classic....Or will be. The ones saying this are insane. T really, REALLY bad. From the words they use in conversation, to the stupid name of the so called native American name of trogladites, from the neverending dragging of scenes that serve no purpose, to wrong limbs being bandaged, etc. Whomever gave rave reviews must have been paid very well.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 25, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



From first to last, Tarantino's (main) movies are : Reservoir Dogs, Pulp Fiction, Jackie Brown, Kill Bill (Vol 1 & 2), Inglorious Basterds, Django Unchained, The Hateful Eight.  While I enjoyed all of them, I think that Kill Bill Vol 1, Reservoir Dogs, and Pulp Fiction are all very good movies, while the rest aren't up to that level.

Tarantino has a fairly distinctive style.  He borrows a lot from exploitation style films of the 60s and 70s, he uses over-the-top dialog and violence, and he likes to have Samuel L Jackson in his films being vulgar.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 25, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Bone Tomohawk is claimed to be a cult classic....Or will be. The ones saying this are insane. T really, REALLY bad. From the words they use in conversation, to the stupid name of the so called native American name of trogladites, from the neverending dragging of scenes that serve no purpose, to wrong limbs being bandaged, etc. Whomever gave rave reviews must have been paid very well.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



It might end up a cult classic, but I think the movie is too new for that status.  There are almost 12,000 audience ratings on rotten tomatoes for it and almost 43,000 ratings on IMDB.  That's enough to make me think there is a niche of viewers who honestly think it is a good movie.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 25, 2017)

See for yourself, lol.

Remember that dumb movie Travolta was in as some alien warrior and took forever to live down? Russell is going to have the same trouble with this one, it is so awful.

I loathe Tarantino, but he makes good movies.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 25, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Out of all of those Reservoir Dogs wasn't too bad the rest I thought were just stupid, not my brand of cult film.  I did check and the only others he did that I liked were Natural born Killers (loosely based on Caril Fugate and Charles Starkweather) and Sin City.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 25, 2017)

Gracie said:


> See for yourself, lol.
> 
> Remember that dumb movie Travolta was in as some alien warrior and took forever to live down? Russell is going to have the same trouble with this one, it is so awful.
> 
> ...


I thought that movie was fun, stupid but fun, Battlefield Earth.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 25, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I didn't like Natural Born Killers much.  That wasn't really a Tarantino movie; he wrote the original screenplay but apparently Oliver Stone and a couple of others did a lot of editing of the script.  Sin City was a good movie, but also not really a Tarantino movie.  He was only involved with one scene.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 25, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



You liked "Down Periscope?"  It is one of my favorite comedies.  And yes, I do prefer those that have a little more sympathetic characters and aren't so much of a downer.  "Where Eagles Dare" isn't an upbeat film by any means, so I can't explain why I like it, but I do.  "Pearl Harbor" was okay for what it is, but I thought it lacked a certain kind of heart that separates the just okay films from the special ones.

And yes, with just a few exceptions, I do prefer the older movies with stronger story lines, strong characters, and that draw me in and make me part of the experience. These days gratuitous sex, violence, and special effects have taken the place of most of that.  So me being of my generation just don't relate as well as the younger folks do.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 25, 2017)

Oh, I almost forgot to add "Memphis Belle" as one of Hombre and my favorites of WWII movies.  It usually winds up on the 'worst WWII films' lists but we love it.


----------



## esthermoon (Jan 25, 2017)

I don't know Kat but I want to make my condolences to her. I'm really sorry she lost her mother


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 25, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


No wonder I liked em.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 25, 2017)

Most earlier WWII movies are heavily Hollywooded and barely resemble the actual events, some are just plain patriotic, dramatic, comedic, human interest angle, love story or antiwar fiction, doesn't mean they are all bad it's just Hollywood always thought fantasy adaptation was more interesting than reality.  I've found it's typically just the opposite but Hollywood never asked me.........


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 25, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Oh, I almost forgot to add "Memphis Belle" as one of Hombre and my favorites of WWII movies.  It usually winds up on the 'worst WWII films' lists but we love it.



It's been years since I saw it, but I remember Memphis Belle as being a pretty good movie.  Pearl Harbor, on the other hand, I thought deserved to be as critically panned as it was.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 25, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Most earlier WWII movies are heavily Hollywooded and barely resemble the actual events, some are just plain patriotic, dramatic, comedic, human interest angle, love story or antiwar fiction, doesn't mean they are all bad it's just Hollywood always thought fantasy adaptation was more interesting than reality.  I've found it's typically just the opposite but Hollywood never asked me.........



Offhand, the best WWII movie I can think of is Saving Private Ryan.  I can't think of another I thought was even close.  I never saw Schindler's List, though, and that was supposed to be very good.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 25, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Most earlier WWII movies are heavily Hollywooded and barely resemble the actual events, some are just plain patriotic, dramatic, comedic, human interest angle, love story or antiwar fiction, doesn't mean they are all bad it's just Hollywood always thought fantasy adaptation was more interesting than reality.  I've found it's typically just the opposite but Hollywood never asked me.........
> ...


Band of Brothers and the Pacific series were very close, Empire of the Sun is very close in some aspects fairly close in others, fantasy in a couple of character areas.  Stalingrad was very good in some ways, not so much in others, Downfall, Das Boot and Letters from Iwo Jima are awesomely close.  There are others but that'll do for now.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 25, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I've never seen any of those.  I was going to watch The Pacific and Band of Brothers, but somehow never did.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 25, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


The Band of Brothers was done first, I met some of the actual Easy Company men while reenacting at the Reading Air show.  Also met some Tuskegee men, a couple survivors of the Malmedy Massacre, a couple of Luftwaffe aces and many others, Pearl Harbor survivors, etc.
The Pacific is brutal to watch more so than and of Brothers but that part of the war was brutal, no quarter, no prisoners was the norm rather than the exception.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 25, 2017)

Schindler's list was very good. I also enjoy many of the war movies... Saving private Ryan is one, full metal jacket, etc.
Some of the best one liners came out of that one, lol.

I will watch anything except chick flicks or movies about animals because the animal always dies. Tear jerker a. Blech. I also don't like slasher flicks. Scarey, yes, but not stupid scarey like Freddy and jason etc. I prefer historical, action, drama...Without the chicks.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 25, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I distinctly remember when I met Spears, always dead serious, military from head to toe.  I was in my German General's getup, Spears took a hard look at me, turned to a couple of GI reenactors with him and said; "Is he a real German or a reenactor, you know how I feel about Germans."  After we assured him that I was a reenactor simply playing a part he shook my hand so hard I thought he was going to crush it..........


----------



## Sherry (Jan 25, 2017)

Kat, I am very sorry to hear of your Mom's passing...I hope that all your beautiful memories will help to bring peace and comfort to your mind and heart.


----------



## Sherry (Jan 25, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> A thought came to me tonight while I was taking my shower.  I remember it coming to me just after I had soaped up my right arm but before I had rinsed it off.  A simple idea but a really good one.  I shall share it with you for your opinion.  Everybody knows that bologna comes round because that is the way they make it.  It comes in a long round tube and you slice off what you want or if you buy it in the store already sliced it's still round.  Well, seems to me that it would be better to make it square.  The round slices don't fit on your bread real well when you make a sandwich.  There are places on your sandwich that don't have any bologna on it like around the corners of the bread.  If bologna was made in a square shape it would fit your bread perfectly and there would be no corners of your bread that didn't have bologna on it.  Also the cheese you could put on your sandwich would fit perfectly too.  Who's in charge of bologna?  I mean if I wrote somebody a letter to discuss this issue, who would I send it to?  Is there something like a Bologna Advisory Board or something?  I think this is a great idea.  What say you?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 25, 2017)

Hi coffee shoppers!  Haven't been by in a few days and thought I would drop in and say hello!    Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 26, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



What about "From dusk till dawn"?  Another awesome movie from Tarantino


----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2017)

It was OK. Loved the snake dance song,lol.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 26, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Oh, I almost forgot to add "Memphis Belle" as one of Hombre and my favorites of WWII movies.  It usually winds up on the 'worst WWII films' lists but we love it.



Hmmm... It seems, I'll find this film at torrents this night to watch it on holidays  

As for Russian WWII films - many of them are seriously distort past for ideology or because of wrong stereotypes  Maybe, I'm mistaking "how it was" too, but I try to find real picture.

Another good movie, I remember - "The dawns here are quiet" - by a famous book of Boris Vasiliev. It has many screen versions, last years Chinese made series by this book, and also we got a new screen version last years, but for me it seems not so good, as old. Technically, new version much better (old is filmed partially as colored and b&w, I don't understand, for what), but the central hero is wrong played. As original it could be "not so litereted, but experienced sergeant-redneck" - it awesome represented in old movie and not believeable - in modern...
So, here and old version:


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 26, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Most earlier WWII movies are heavily Hollywooded and barely resemble the actual events, some are just plain patriotic, dramatic, comedic, human interest angle, love story or antiwar fiction, doesn't mean they are all bad it's just Hollywood always thought fantasy adaptation was more interesting than reality.  I've found it's typically just the opposite but Hollywood never asked me.........
> ...



Oh yes, "Schindler's List".  Nothing much joyful about it, but exquisitely done and historically accurate.  I can't say it is a favorite.  But I would certainly rate it very high in the most well done movies of all time.

"Saving Private Ryan" was indeed well done.  But having seen it once, I did not care to see it again.  So, it didn't make my list of favorites.

"The Caine Mutiny" probably does belong on my list of favorites since it is a movie I cannot not watch if I run across it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 26, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Hi coffee shoppers!  Haven't been by in a few days and thought I would drop in and say hello!    Hope everyone is doing well!



Hey Chris, good to see you.  I miss you when you don't stop by.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 26, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
Ringel's Gizmo and Boo and wellness for Ringel,
Ernie for wellness,
Sbiker for wellness,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days*.*
Grace for wellness and Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition who need a break big time right now.
Comfort for Kat and her family in the passing of her mom.

All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, and all others who need to find their way back.

Luray Caverns, West Virginia


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 26, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Hi coffee shoppers!  Haven't been by in a few days and thought I would drop in and say hello!    Hope everyone is doing well!
> ...



Aw thanks, Foxy!  At least somebody does!  Good morning!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 26, 2017)

Good morning all.  A chilly 20f at our house this morning and it will stay cold today with highs only in the low to mid 30s.  It is just a reminder that it is still mid winter and cold weather is normal for winter on the high desert.  But the sun is shining and all is good.  We have our weekly 42 game this afternoon and will take my 90-yr-old aunt pizza and have dinner with her this evening.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2017)

Brrrrrr! That is all. 

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2017)

Oh, and way to early to head to two doctors offices but I gotta do what I gotta do. 2 weeks and we head north so it must be done NOW.
Brrrrrr!

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 26, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I went back and watched that again when the TV series was getting ready to come out, and I realized I don't like the movie much.  

It was Rodriguez that directed that.


----------



## esthermoon (Jan 26, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I've never seen any of these movies. I don't like war movies too much 
I just remember one war movie I've seen few years ago with my father 
The Great Escape with Steve McQueen!
Great movie for sure!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 26, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Yes it was a good movie though it had a sad ending.  I prefer movies that make me feel like I am part of it and have endings that leave me satisfied and happy.  I don't like the newer war movies because there is too much graphic violence and too many sad endings. 

And there are a few great movies that don't have happy endings that I still enjoy just because of the great story line, great acting, and beautiful cinematography.  Movies like "Gone With the Wind" and "Out of Africa" come to mind.


----------



## esthermoon (Jan 26, 2017)

I've seen Gone With the Wind! Beautiful movie! 
Rossella O'Hara was splendid


----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2017)

Well, according to my gyno doc, I am diabetic. According to my reg doc, I am not.
Sigh

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 26, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> I prefer movies that make me feel like I am part of it



That's one of the attractions of computer games. They are like films that you participate in. I like first person shooters that show you the barrel of a gun in front of you. I quite enjoy sniping, where you get to look through a telescopic sight, and take out the enemies before they see you. But you probably would not like the violence.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 26, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Hi coffee shoppers!  Haven't been by in a few days and thought I would drop in and say hello!    Hope everyone is doing well!



Hi me, how am I doing?


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 26, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Well, according to my gyno doc, I am diabetic. According to my reg doc, I am not.
> Sigh
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



I'd go with the doc for your special parts.  You trust them more.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 26, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> I've seen Gone With the Wind! Beautiful movie!
> Rossella O'Hara was splendid



Was it the original?  Vivian Leigh played Scarlett O'Hara.    I love the dresses!  Imagine getting all dressed up like that?


----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen Gone With the Wind! Beautiful movie!
> ...


That's when ladies knew how to dress as ladies. So classy and elegant. My fav era for women's elegant apparel are the 1940s and 50s.

Meanwhile, whatcha been up to Chris?

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 26, 2017)

Gracie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...



She'd have killed for a pair of jeans instead of the corset.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 26, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Great movie, very, very loosely based on a real event.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 26, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Well, according to my gyno doc, I am diabetic. According to my reg doc, I am not.
> Sigh
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



Sounds like a third opinion is in order.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 26, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Well, according to my gyno doc, I am diabetic. According to my reg doc, I am not.
> ...



Sure, how about prediabetic, so adhering to diabetic guidelines could be helpful.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 26, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I prefer movies that make me feel like I am part of it
> ...



Naw computer games are okay UNLESS they are just gratuitous blood and gore.  My Rise of Nations game, for instance, involves destroying ALL the armed forces of the nations you conquer, and you get extra points if you take out certain citizens.  One thing that bugs me a bit is that you are allowed only so much population for your own country, including the military, and in order to build your army sufficiently, you sooner or later have to kill off some of the non essential and idle citizens. And they groan or scream when you eliminate them.  

But since it is a computer game, I can do that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 26, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Probably, but I would want to know if I should be monitoring my blood sugar regardless of my diet.  Most late onset Type II diabetes really doesn't require a huge change in diet, if any, but it is wise to know what your blood sugar numbers are.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 26, 2017)

Gracie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...


1940s and 50s not so bad, 1860s........  Most women didn't dress like that, most wore simple day dresses without corsets and the 4+ layers of skirts, they worked hard from before sunup to often after sundown.  Makeup contained lead, mercury and arsenic and most women did not wear makeup.  Think no air conditioning, no central heating, bad oral hygiene, etc, etc........


----------



## Kat (Jan 26, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> I missed where Kat's mom passed on.  Kat, I'm so sorry to hear of your loss, I lost my parents a few years back, my heart goes out to you.




Thank you Ringel05 . Just got home earlier. Funeral was yesterday. It was beautiful. AND No more worrying about mom. I feel at peace.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 26, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


You didn't like "War Horse"?  Are we thinking of the same movie?  I really liked "War Horse", reminded me of "Black Beauty" in many ways.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 26, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Some movies are better when campy and cheesy in their original forms.  That's part of their charm.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 26, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I did like "Sin City".  That's my kind of comic...and Frodo was a mass murderer.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 26, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Most earlier WWII movies are heavily Hollywooded and barely resemble the actual events, some are just plain patriotic, dramatic, comedic, human interest angle, love story or antiwar fiction, doesn't mean they are all bad it's just Hollywood always thought fantasy adaptation was more interesting than reality.  I've found it's typically just the opposite but Hollywood never asked me.........
> ...


I like both.  "Schindler's List" is a tear-jerker, though.  I liked it.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 26, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Schindler's list was very good. I also enjoy many of the war movies... Saving private Ryan is one, full metal jacket, etc.
> Some of the best one liners came out of that one, lol.
> 
> I will watch anything except chick flicks or movies about animals because the animal always dies. Tear jerker a. Blech. I also don't like slasher flicks. Scarey, yes, but not stupid scarey like Freddy and jason etc. I prefer historical, action, drama...Without the chicks.
> ...


"The Thin Red Line" was another good, modern WWII movie.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 26, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  A chilly 20f at our house this morning and it will stay cold today with highs only in the low to mid 30s.  It is just a reminder that it is still mid winter and cold weather is normal for winter on the high desert.  But the sun is shining and all is good.  We have our weekly 42 game this afternoon and will take my 90-yr-old aunt pizza and have dinner with her this evening.


HaHaHa!!!  A chilly 40+ here.  Of course, everything is melting and the roads are made of ice.  No sun to speak of, but lots of chinook winds.  Can you believe this, Alaska is warmer than you are, and windier, too!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 26, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> I've seen Gone With the Wind! Beautiful movie!
> Rossella O'Hara was splendid


Did they really call her "Rossella O'Hara" in the version you saw?  Originally, her name I "Scarlet" (bright red).


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 26, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



No.  I didn't like it at all.  Even setting aside the suffering of the horse--like Gracie I don't enjoy that kind of thing at all--I thought the character development weak and the story line confusing.  But maybe that's just me.  I wouldn't watch the movie a second time if somebody paid me to.  Well, maybe if they made me an offer I couldn't refuse. . .


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 26, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all.  A chilly 20f at our house this morning and it will stay cold today with highs only in the low to mid 30s.  It is just a reminder that it is still mid winter and cold weather is normal for winter on the high desert.  But the sun is shining and all is good.  We have our weekly 42 game this afternoon and will take my 90-yr-old aunt pizza and have dinner with her this evening.
> ...



Sometimes it is strange that way-- like when we are warmer than Florida, etc.  Got up to 35 today but now below 30 and the thermometer is sinking fast.  We'll be in the mid teens overnight.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 26, 2017)

There are two Aussie films that are very good to great, one is The Lighthorsemen set in what is now southern Israel during WWI.  The Lighthorsemen were mounted infantry which charged the Turkish lines at Beersheba, a 5 mile charge which broke the Turkish lines and took the town with its all important wells. 
The movie events pretty much follow the actual events and the charge shown in the movie was actually recreated, not digital.  Amazingly no horses were injured during the filming. 


The other is Kokoda about the Aussies during the Kokoda Track campaign in Paupa during WWII.  This one spares nothing in the showing of what these men endured fighting the Japanese in the jungle.  This is a brutally honest movie.


One other I almost forgot about is Days of Glory, Indigènes (Natives) is the mildly offensive French title.
It's about the Third Algerian Infantry Division, Muslim men who saw France as their "homeland" and willingly signed up to fight with the Free French.  The characters are fictional but the story is mostly accurate especially in the treatment of the Algerians by the French and their heroism despite that treatment.  
In the Italian campaign they were used as cannon fodder.........  They eventually helped liberate Marseilles.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 26, 2017)

Another great WWI film is The Lost Battalion, mostly accurate with some meaningless and negative creativity mingled in.  The Battalion went into the Argonne Forest with 670 men, the Germans surrounded them and after a 5 day siege the Americans finally broke through to relieve them, only 191 were able to walk back to the American lines.


----------



## Kat (Jan 26, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen Gone With the Wind! Beautiful movie!
> ...





What a beauty she was. It's a shame how she suffered so much with mental illness.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 27, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
Ringel's Gizmo and Boo and wellness for Ringel,
Ernie for wellness,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days*.*
Grace for wellness and Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition who need a break big time right now.

All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Sixfoot, and all others who need to find their way back.

Sunset over White Sands NM


----------



## peach174 (Jan 27, 2017)

Finally, a day at home to catch up on cleaning and much needed rest.
Yesterday was very busy with all of the business needed.
Like getting the new car insured and old car taken off. Then doing lawyer papers to upgrade my medical power of attorney and the living will. I put the update of will off, but needed to take my Mom off of the living will.
DON'T DO WHAT I DID AND SLUFF THIS OFF JUST CUZ YOU THINK YOU CAN'T DEAL WITH IT FOR A TIME! 
Never ending it seems.
It's nice to have a breather its been very hectic for the last week and half.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 27, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Finally, a day at home to catch up on cleaning and much needed rest.
> Yesterday was very busy with all of the business needed.
> Like getting the new car insured and old car taken off. Then doing lawyer papers to upgrade my medical power of attorney and the living will. I put the update of will off, but needed to take my Mom off of the living will.
> DON'T DO WHAT I DID AND SLUFF THIS OFF JUST CUZ YOU THINK YOU CAN'T DEAL WITH IT FOR A TIME!
> ...



I hear that.  There does seem to be some loose end that needs tying up.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2017)

I got so sick last night. That was just awful...So we are going to stay another night in the motel so I can rest.

I couldn't control my body at all as I was heaving...Head was bobbing around, both hand went numb, which was weird. I think every pore of my body opened up because I was a mass of cold clammy sweat. Scared mrg something fierce cuz he wanted to call an ambulance. I wasn't scared...I was in another world of nothing but numbing fog and pain.

I think I have been sick because of that RV, to be honest. They aren't meant to live in..Especially when mushrooms are growing under the couch bed spewing spores, and inhaling bleach from trying to kill them. And no telling what kind of toxic mold is growing inside the walls.

I wish we could stay in the motel until the 8th, but it costs too much. We will come back to it for the 5,6,7th and move on the eighth, but from tomorrow to the 5th...We are back in the RV. I dread it.

Anyway mrg is running around doing what needs done and it's just me and karma at the motel. When he gets back here, I am going to shower all the dried swear from last night's hell, then take a nap. I feel like someone punched the hell out of my chest and stomach. Not sick...Just really sore from the spasms last night I guess.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 27, 2017)

So sorry Gracie.  Is there any way you can leave for your new home earlier?  I forget why the delay this last two weeks.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 27, 2017)

I can't believe what I just did!
I fell asleep filling up the turtle's 125 gallon tank. It takes an hour to fill it up.
Water every where. Geez!!!
I was more tired than I thought.
What in the world, if it ain't one thing it's another! 
Am I trying to mirror Ernies flood or what? 
At leat I have a 10 gallon wet vac, so it didn't take long to get it all vacuumed up.
The other good thing is its dry here and we don't get black mold here, like in a very humid climate.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 27, 2017)

peach174 said:


> I can't believe what I just did!
> I fell asleep filling up the turtle's 125 gallon tank. It takes an hour to fill it up.
> Water every where. Geez!!!
> I was more tired than I thought.
> ...



I did that filling the sink to wash up some dishes the other night.  Didn't fall asleep but started the water running and left the kitchen and forgot about it.  And the stopper was in both sinks.  So. . . .I had some major clean up to do.  But, the floors are mopped and at least it didn't make it to carpeted areas before I saw the mess.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 27, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I got so sick last night. That was just awful...So we are going to stay another night in the motel so I can rest.
> 
> I couldn't control my body at all as I was heaving...Head was bobbing around, both hand went numb, which was weird. I think every pore of my body opened up because I was a mass of cold clammy sweat. Scared mrg something fierce cuz he wanted to call an ambulance. I wasn't scared...I was in another world of nothing but numbing fog and pain.
> 
> ...



I don't know how much you can do it, but spend as little time actually in the RV as you can.  Maybe spend the day at a park, or a library, someplace like that you can go for free but still be at least somewhat entertained.  If you are at all worried about potentially harmful fungus in the RV stay away as much as possible.

I hope the weather works out to give you outdoor options.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 27, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe what I just did!
> ...




Mine is on the carpet, so now later on I have to use my carpet shampoo machine, once it dries.
It's Ode De turtle cologne!  
Yuck!


----------



## peach174 (Jan 27, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe what I just did!
> ...




So I'm not the only one who is trying to mirror Ernie's flooded floors.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 27, 2017)

peach174 said:


> I can't believe what I just did!
> I fell asleep filling up the turtle's 125 gallon tank. It takes an hour to fill it up.
> Water every where. Geez!!!
> I was more tired than I thought.
> ...


We seem to be at the same place all the time.
The trauma from my flood continues. It seems that the sheet flooring in the bathroom got water between it and the sub floor. The good news is that I have enough tile left over from the bar that I can do the 6 x 12 foot guest bathroom floor, The bad news is the lack of time.
The other problem was when I shut off the water, I shut off the water heater as well. The next morning, with 2 sips of coffee in me, it took quite a while to realize why the shower didn't get hot. I went to open up without my shower.
Since then, the young lady who broke the toilet, fell and broke her leg. I got her to the hospital the next day and she has since found another sofa to inhabit while she convalesces.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 27, 2017)

peach174 said:


> I can't believe what I just did!
> I fell asleep filling up the turtle's 125 gallon tank. It takes an hour to fill it up.
> Water every where. Geez!!!
> I was more tired than I thought.
> ...


Yes you can get black or any other kind of mold where you are if the humidity in the house rises above 45%, a swamp cooler will do that.  Black mold is no more and no less dangerous than any other kind of mold, it's used as a scare tactic by many less than scrupulous companies to drum up business.  
Mold can be a serious health hazard regardless of what kind it is, unless the water source is first dealt with and remediation will be temporary, once mold is introduced to a moist environment it only takes 24 hours to grow ans spread.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 27, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Pretty sure most of us have had self made flooding issues.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 27, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe what I just did!
> ...




I have a heat pump and air conditioner. It gets very dry in the house.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 27, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Yes, but this is an added headache that I don't need right now, my plate is full and running overboard.
Crimeanitly!!!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 27, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


We got up to 38-40 yesterday and have been hanging around 28-32 today.  So, I guess we're about the same as you!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 27, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> There are two Aussie films that are very good to great, one is The Lighthorsemen set in what is now southern Israel during WWI.  The Lighthorsemen were mounted infantry which charged the Turkish lines at Beersheba, a 5 mile charge which broke the Turkish lines and took the town with its all important wells.
> The movie events pretty much follow the actual events and the charge shown in the movie was actually recreated, not digital.  Amazingly no horses were injured during the filming.
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen "The Lighthorsemen" and it was good.  The others, I'll have to add those to my bucket list.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 27, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I got so sick last night. That was just awful...So we are going to stay another night in the motel so I can rest.
> 
> I couldn't control my body at all as I was heaving...Head was bobbing around, both hand went numb, which was weird. I think every pore of my body opened up because I was a mass of cold clammy sweat. Scared mrg something fierce cuz he wanted to call an ambulance. I wasn't scared...I was in another world of nothing but numbing fog and pain.
> 
> ...


So sorry, Gracie!   Hang in there, it's only a little longer...


----------



## peach174 (Jan 27, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...




We also have gotten into the teens.
Very cold.
Hubbie doesn't like it because he can't go out until it's in the 40's. Usually gets that temps around early afternoon.
Docs don't want him to breathe that cold crisp air.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 27, 2017)

Just finished watching a WWII movie that actually left me in tears, Hacksaw Ridge.
It's about Desmond Doss, a conscientious objector who became an Army medic and during the bloodiest battle on Okinawa managed to win the Congressional Medal of Honor without ever firing a shot. 
It's a brutally realistic movie but what he did was beyond heroic, it was miraculous.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 27, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Just finished watching a WWII movie that actually left me in tears, Hacksaw Ridge.
> It's about Desmond Doss, a conscientious objector who became an Army medic and during the bloodiest battle on Okinawa managed to win the Congressional Medal of Honor without ever firing a shot.
> It's a brutally realistic movie but what he did was beyond heroic, it was miraculous.


The looks damned good, riveting.  Maybe I'll try to stream that at work if I get some time between flights.  The other guys will enjoy it, too.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 27, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Just finished watching a WWII movie that actually left me in tears, Hacksaw Ridge.
> It's about Desmond Doss, a conscientious objector who became an Army medic and during the bloodiest battle on Okinawa managed to win the Congressional Medal of Honor without ever firing a shot.
> It's a brutally realistic movie but what he did was beyond heroic, it was miraculous.



That one is on my to-watch list.  The previews look good and the subject is an interesting one.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 27, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
Ringel's Gizmo and Boo and wellness for Ringel,
Ernie for wellness,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days*.*
Grace for wellness and Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition who need a break big time right now.

All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Sixfoot, and all others who need to find their way back.

This cloud over two ski resorts in Sweden this week had folks wondering if the Martians were dropping in for a few runs on the slopes:


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2017)

Morning!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 28, 2017)

Morning Chris and everybody.  Sunny but cold in Albuquerque this morning.  Hombre and I have grocery shopping on the agenda.  That's always fun.  Really.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 28, 2017)

Morning !

I totally crashed yesterday afternoon, woke up , then crashed again after dinner in the early evening. I slept through all of my friday evening shows and woke up around 1:00 am.
I didn't realize how wore out I was. I feel better today , but I need to take a break and take it easy today too.
I think the turtle water was what got to me.  Used up the little energy I had left.
After all I'm not in my fifties  , which was the last time he went through a life threating crises of illness. 
Caught up on some very much needed sleep.
Today Mr. P's best buddie is coming to get him and take him to lunch at their fav restaurant.
He is very happy man. Both of the guys have missed being together.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 28, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Morning !
> 
> I totally crashed yesterday afternoon, woke up , then crashed again after dinner in the early evening. I slept through all of my friday evening shows and woke up around 1:00 am.
> I didn't realize how wore out I was. I feel better today , but I need to take a break and take it easy today too.
> ...


Take a nap while he's gone. You won't have the guilt of leaving him unattended and should sleep soundly.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2017)

Sun is out, but it's still cold. Feel a bit better but my gut muscles feel like they have been punched and are still sore. Still at motel but checking out in about an hour, then heading back to the toadstool damp cave.

Less than two weeks to go...Then we get a real room in a real house with a real kitchen and my PC, our own bathroom. I am so looking forward to it but dreading the 6 hour drive.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 28, 2017)

Couple of days ago we went up to Alamogordo and looked at a couple of houses, perfect reason never to select a property without looking at it in person.  The pictures always seem to make the places look much better than they really are.  Looking in New Mexico is sort of a plan B as we're in a holding pattern, the wife has a phone interview next week for a position in Tucson so we'll see how that goes first.  Most likely we'll end up choosing a large(r) city, major metropolitan area due to the greater availability of job opportunities, Tucson, Phoenix, Las Cruces or Albuquerque the only real drawback is the cost per sqr footage is typically higher so less room for the money.
What makes it even harder for us is we want a single family not a townhouse or condo and preferably a single level, most of what's available in our price range are manufactured or mobile homes.  No mobile home parks as lot rents can be as high as $400 per month and even most 55+ retirement parks have a $130 to $400 per month fee.  Like I mentioned before we can get some great homes on acreage in Painted Rocks or Three Points but the water bills are around $500 per month from what we've seen online.


----------



## Dalia (Jan 28, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just finished watching a WWII movie that actually left me in tears, Hacksaw Ridge.
> ...


Bonsoir, i like this forum but i find strange that some of my threat are not working well


Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just finished watching a WWII movie that actually left me in tears, Hacksaw Ridge.
> ...


Hello, it's strange that the subjects I create do not interest the members ... I have presented nice little games and nobody play.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 28, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Sometimes USMB isn't much of a fun site.  My lighter more fun threads don't get much attention either.  Probably if you just post on threads you can stand to post on for awhile--some are too offensive for me--you'll become one of the bunch more.  When people see your name and feel like they know you, it might go better.  But I've been here forever and fun threads just don't get much attention if any.  So don't take it that people don't like you.  You just aren't mean enough for some.


----------



## Dalia (Jan 28, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Thank you for the reply, you know I had created a forum on the history of France and the members came to register but nobody or almost did post and in the long after a lot of work I threw in the towel and I Have come here because I want to practice my English and follow the American news and it is true I am not a mean person I have character while not being too shy.


----------



## mdk (Jan 28, 2017)

Happy Saturday! I hope the day finds everyone well. I am in the middle of a board game tourney with friends. Not doing well, but I am not doing terrible either. Cheers!


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 28, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I usually only go to certain parts of the board.  Most of those areas probably won't have games.  The Coffee Shop is probably the only place I look at regularly that I'd expect any sort of games to show up.

A lot of posters are probably looking for an argument rather than a game.


----------



## Dalia (Jan 28, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I agree but my little games do not date long and finally other games have more success than mine, but hey I'm French of language it may also stuck.
I also like coffee Shop although I am new if I can say so.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 28, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



And we like you.


----------



## Dalia (Jan 28, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I like the peoples at the Coffee Shop  there is something about it that i and i think we feel more free to talk that is why i came here to talk about my little game others places at the forum the way peoples reply is not in Honest and sympathetic manner, Voilà !


----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2017)

Update. Lucky me. I have norovirus. Aren't I speshul?

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2017)

Just read on the net that it is rampant in Florida.

Also, we are leaving the RV on the 5th. Booked the motel for 5,6,7th, so that is a sure thing. 

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Kat (Jan 28, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Update. Lucky me. I have norovirus. Aren't I speshul?
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app




What the heck is that??


----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2017)

Kat said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Update. Lucky me. I have norovirus. Aren't I speshul?
> ...


Avery bad intestinal virus that is extremely unpleasant and highly contagious. Google it..And y'all be careful. You do NOT want this.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Kat (Jan 28, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...






Just what you needed, huh?


----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2017)

Report I read online that was reported 18 hours ago said it hits hospitals, schools and public places. I know where I got mine. The gynos office. This is TWICE I have picked it up from her office. First time, I landed in ER....Which was about 6 months ago. Then last week I went to see her again....And got it again. Someone in that office is not sterilizing very well, obviously. Twice I got this after seeing her...It isn't rocket science. And I constantly wash my hands, so it had to enter from the vaginal area.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2017)

Use a towelette when handling doorknobs. Just because you washed your hands in that public bathroom doesn't mean someone else did. So when leaving, use that paper towel and your elbows. Not your hands.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Kat (Jan 28, 2017)

UGH I Googled it. Wish I hadn't.

I am sorry you are so sick. Gracie


----------



## Kat (Jan 28, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Use a towelette when handling doorknobs. Just because you washed your hands in that public bathroom doesn't mean someone else did. So when leaving, use that paper towel and your elbows. Not your hands.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app




Not to worry. I use Lysol Wipes. A LOT.


----------



## Kat (Jan 28, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Report I read online that was reported 18 hours ago said it hits hospitals, schools and public places. I know where I got mine. The gynos office. This is TWICE I have picked it up from her office. First time, I landed in ER....Which was about 6 months ago. Then last week I went to see her again....And got it again. Someone in that office is not sterilizing very well, obviously. Twice I got this after seeing her...It isn't rocket science. And I constantly wash my hands, so it had to enter from the vaginal area.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app




How horrible.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2017)

I am getting over it, but thank you. You just be really careful. ALL of you. This HURT!

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2017)

Bad thing about this is...The virus can live in clothing..Not just hard surfaces. Wash day tomorrow....With bleach. Bedding, clothes, etc.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Kat (Jan 28, 2017)

I hate throwing up. Makes me want to throw up. 
(I wouldn't be smarting off if I had it, would I?)


----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2017)

Both ends with this one, Kat. Have a bucket handy as you sit on the pot. A cold washcloth nearby, and a blanket when your body goes the other way of being cold after sweating out gallons.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Kat (Jan 28, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Both ends with this one, Kat. Have a bucket handy as you sit on the pot. A cold washcloth nearby, and a blanket when your body goes the other way of being cold after sweating out gallons.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app




Ugh. I don't do stomach bugs well. Not at all. You were probably in a more weakened state because of all you are going through.....and I sort of am too right now.
Did Mrg catch it?


----------



## peach174 (Jan 28, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Morning !
> ...




I got some real good rest today. I really needed it.
Then back to a whirlwind of appointments
Monday nurse Hollie 
Wednesday Doc in Tucson.
Thursday Doc at Benson Hospital
Friday regular Doc in Benson.
We will see what each one says.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 28, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


I have always enjoyed  French history featuring Louis XIV.  What a remarkable monarch.  Of course, his reign began rather obscurely because Anne of Austria and her (alleged) lover Cardinal Mazarin served as regent and counselor until Louis reached his majority.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 28, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


You are doing very well here, in the CS.  This is a nice place to come, visit without rancor, and learn lots of everyday things from a wide variety of everyday people.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 28, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Update. Lucky me. I have norovirus. Aren't I speshul?
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


Norovirus!  Where did you come into contact with that nasty bug?  Do you know they call norovirus the "cruise ship virus"?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 28, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I've had it, not a picnic, fer shur!  It usually doesn't last too long, though.  Have you managed to work through it?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 28, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Report I read online that was reported 18 hours ago said it hits hospitals, schools and public places. I know where I got mine. The gynos office. This is TWICE I have picked it up from her office. First time, I landed in ER....Which was about 6 months ago. Then last week I went to see her again....And got it again. Someone in that office is not sterilizing very well, obviously. Twice I got this after seeing her...It isn't rocket science. And I constantly wash my hands, so it had to enter from the vaginal area.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


Time to find another gyno?


----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2017)

I am healing, thank goodness. And yes...New gyno when we move up north.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 28, 2017)

The poor mans TV tray.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 28, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sometimes USMB isn't much of a fun site.  My lighter more fun threads don't get much attention either.  Probably if you just post on threads you can stand to post on for awhile--some are too offensive for me--you'll become one of the bunch more.  When people see your name and feel like they know you, it might go better.  But I've been here forever and fun threads just don't get much attention if any.  So don't take it that people don't like you.  You just aren't mean enough for some.



Be like save...well maybe not.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 28, 2017)

mdk said:


> Happy Saturday! I hope the day finds everyone well. I am in the middle of a board game tourney with friends. Not doing well, but I am not doing terrible either. Cheers!



I learned Catan over the holidays.  Sort of like Monopoly.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 28, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Update. Lucky me. I have norovirus. Aren't I speshul?
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



The sculling crew must be devastated...


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 28, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Just read on the net that it is rampant in Florida.
> 
> Also, we are leaving the RV on the 5th. Booked the motel for 5,6,7th, so that is a sure thing.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



I know the ants feel close to you now, but skip the forwarding address.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 28, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Use a towelette when handling doorknobs. Just because you washed your hands in that public bathroom doesn't mean someone else did. So when leaving, use that paper towel and your elbows. Not your hands.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



Pee outside...wait that's cats, never mind.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Use a towelette when handling doorknobs. Just because you washed your hands in that public bathroom doesn't mean someone else did. So when leaving, use that paper towel and your elbows. Not your hands.
> ...


I pee outside with karma sometimes. Lol

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Kat (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 29, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Update. Lucky me. I have norovirus. Aren't I speshul?
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



Bummer.  But at least you know there is a reason for your symptoms now.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 29, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
Ringel's Gizmo and Boo and wellness for Ringel,
Ernie for wellness,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days*.*
Grace for wellness and Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition who need a break big time right now.

All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Sixfoot, and all others who need to find their way back.

Sunset over Fort Worth


----------



## Dalia (Jan 29, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I create before a thread about Louis X1V in the section History 

Louis XIV, France's Sun King


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 29, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Morning!



Hi, ChrisL! Just returned from cinema, watching "Attraction" - excellent movie, I recommend!  Blockbuster of "Holliwood" style, but... but about real Russia, real Moscow... I hope, aliens wouldn't visit us in such tragic circumstances, like in movie...


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 29, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Schindler's list was very good. I also enjoy many of the war movies... Saving private Ryan is one, full metal jacket, etc.
> ...



Hmm.. It seems good variant for this weekend of home watching


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 29, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Maybe some people (like me) don't have enough time to rake all forum, only threads, they know?  Give me a link on your game and I'll try to upkeep your activity!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Morning!
> ...



Sounds interesting!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 29, 2017)

Good morning everybody.  I slept in this morning and enjoyed it.  But of course once I got up I was behind on my chores. But oh well.  Another chilly but bright sunny day.  Looks to be the same all over the west except for Washington State.

Deciding what to make for breakfast this morning. Or if I wait a bit we'll just have lunch.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 29, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  I slept in this morning and enjoyed it.  But of course once I got up I was behind on my chores. But oh well.  Another chilly but bright sunny day.  Looks to be the same all over the west except for Washington State.
> 
> Deciding what to make for breakfast this morning. Or if I wait a bit we'll just have lunch.


I had Schwarzwälder Schinken on toast.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 29, 2017)

Wow. I slept late as well, and am now having my morning coffee. Then I have to get out of these winter clothes because it is almost 70 today!

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 29, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Wow. I slept late as well, and am now having my morning coffee. Then I have to get out of these winter clothes because it is almost 70 today!
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



70! Fine... Here is -10F, but no wind - awesome weather too, with bright Venus on black skies


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 29, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Wow. I slept late as well, and am now having my morning coffee. Then I have to get out of these winter clothes because it is almost 70 today!
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



A blessing in January for sure.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 29, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  I slept in this morning and enjoyed it.  But of course once I got up I was behind on my chores. But oh well.  Another chilly but bright sunny day.  Looks to be the same all over the west except for Washington State.
> ...



Ummm. . . .okay.  (As if she had a clue what that is.)

We finally settled on a bowl of some healthy cereal full of dried fruit and nuts I picked up at the grocery store yesterday plus each had a HUGE juicy naval orange we found at Sprouts Farmers Market.  So since Hombre was a good boy and had a healthy breakfast, I'll have to feed him something he loves tonight and that probably won't be quite as healthy.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 29, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  I slept in this morning and enjoyed it.  But of course once I got up I was behind on my chores. But oh well.  Another chilly but bright sunny day.  Looks to be the same all over the west except for Washington State.
> ...



Sounds interesting... I'm eating simple chicken but dreaming about something more exotic


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 29, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



What is a simple chicken recipe in Russia?  Here it would be:
- baked hen
- fried chicken
- rotisserie chicken
- grilled chicken
- bar-b-qued chicken

Just salt, pepper, and/or a sauce.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 29, 2017)

Mr. P is doing great on his exercising!
He just walk down to the next door neighbors house to vist.
Our houses are quite a bit apart, the equivalent of walking about four houses down in a reg. city block.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 29, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



As for me, I have fried chicken. I've bought about 1 kg of freezed chicken parts and fried them at frying pan, using only about two spoons of vegetable oil (before the chicken would give own fat). Some salt and pepper - just as you want, after cooking. It's a "man" recipe, while my wife is busy  Better result could be, if I use fresh meat and condiments, but shop with it is further and today I'm lazy


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 29, 2017)

My brother is smoking up a pork shoulder even as I write this .  It's time to get cleaned up and go over there for dinner!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 29, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



You don't bread the chicken when you fry it?  I've never tried it any other way.  Here fried chicken, at least the way I do it, is to dip the chicken pieces in milk--preferably half & half or evaporated milk--seasoned with salt and pepper, then roll it in seasoned flour or bread crumbs--I prefer flour actually--and then cook it until done in hot oil, lard, or shortening.  Nothing really healthy about it and high calorie, but oh so good.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 29, 2017)

I am feeling much better today. I don't feel like someone used my guts as a punching bag anymore. Whew!

Going to have a late lunch of scrambled eggs and half an orange and see how that processes. Waiting for mrg to get back from doing the laundry, then start The Godfather Trilogy.

Been semi emptying the RV of things we can do without for another week since next Sunday we will be at the motel until moving day...Which is a week from this  wednesday. Yippee!

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 29, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


It's Black Forest Ham in the language from where it originated.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 29, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> My brother is smoking up a pork shoulder even as I write this .  It's time to get cleaned up and go over there for dinner!


I've smoked a lot of things in my life but never consider meat.......  Rolling papers or pipe?


----------



## Gracie (Jan 29, 2017)

I miss eating ham. Makes my mouth drool. Alas....It has been years and it will never pass my lips again. Unless it it baby back ribs. Then fuck my guts! Gonna eat a wee bit!

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 29, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Probably shallow fried as opposed to deep fried, I do that all the time.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 29, 2017)

Dayum! It's 72 degrees right now. The sun feels SO good on me!

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Jan 29, 2017)

I never use anything on my fried chicken. Just seasonings, in a bit of olive oil. Yummy!

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 29, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



I do it both ways.  Back when I used to use more lard or shortening, it works better deep fried.  But now that we try to use healthier oils--which probably will be shown to be less healthy after they complete the next study(ies)--shallow frying works better.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 29, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I never use anything on my fried chicken. Just seasonings, in a bit of olive oil. Yummy!
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



No breading at all?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 29, 2017)

Those who have been introduced to Lard, live a righteous life...


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 29, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> I do it both ways. Back when I used to use more lard or shortening, it works better deep fried. But now that we try to use healthier oils--which probably will be shown to be less healthy after they complete the next study(ies)--shallow frying works better.



Foxy seeing how I don't know your age, but think you have seen a few winters let go once in awhile... Fry the oldman some tators in bacon grease and throw in some onion... You only go around once and I am sure sunflower seed will not extend longevity all that long...


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 29, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > My brother is smoking up a pork shoulder even as I write this .  It's time to get cleaned up and go over there for dinner!
> ...


Hukkah smoked frankfurters were a favorite around the dormitory at good ol' Ohio State!


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 29, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


Rule of thumb:  deep fried, shallow grave.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 29, 2017)

Nope. No breading. Just lightly fried, seasonings, and shoveling the oil as it cooks over the top til done. Then peel the skin off and chow down.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Kat (Jan 29, 2017)

*Happy Birthday Nosmo King *


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 29, 2017)

I had a great birthday today.  Rurning sixty was easier than I anticipated.  I feel a safe if I turned sixty three years ago.

I got a drip irrigation system for the window box flowers this spring and a couple Amazon gift cards and a couple Home Depot gift cards.  I'll buy a new garden hose and bags of potting soil at Home Depot and with the Amazon cards, I think I'll buy Mom's birthday gift next month.

Friday night I dreamed that I lost Daisy the Mutt in a city.  You know how dreams work, I didn't know if I lost her in Pittsburgh or New York as both cities play interchangible roles in my dreams.  I did find a white miniature poodle in my dream, but it was a male and spoke to me.  Did I get some bad meat before I fell asleep, or was it the fact that on that particular evening Daisy was staying at Mom's and was not cuddled up next to me?


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 29, 2017)

Kat said:


> *Happy Birthday Nosmo King *


Marilyn singing to me is one of my long standing fantasies!  "Happy birthday Mr. President, happy birthday to you!"  All sung in that dress she had to be sewn in to!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 29, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Ohio State......  Figures.......


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 29, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


O-H









I-O


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 29, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Rule of thumb:  deep fried, shallow grave.



Cool, I don't want to get out of a deep one.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 29, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> O-H
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MSU beat U 0f M in basketball today, so I'll let this slide.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 29, 2017)

Kat said:


> *Happy Birthday Nosmo King *



Oh thank you Kat.  I remembered Daisy's birthday and had Nosmo's birthday listed today, but hadn't checked my calendar for some reason.  So better late than ever:

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY NOSMO KING*

*



*​


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 29, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


I thought it was oh wee oh.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 29, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > *Happy Birthday Nosmo King *
> ...


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 29, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > O-H
> ...


Basketball?  Is that the game played inside?


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 29, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Or-E-O. Oreo!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 29, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Depends.



No, don't add that to your shopping list......  Unless you feel the need.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 29, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > *Happy Birthday Nosmo King *
> ...


The King of Hearts!  How very Manchurain Candidate of you!

Thanks, Foxy!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 29, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


And I've seen is spelled, oeo.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 29, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Those who have been introduced to Lard, live a righteous life...
> 
> View attachment 109410



Now that chocolate, bacon, cheese, eggs and coffee are all back on the okay list, I'm just waiting for lard to be released from its 'unhealthy' status.  There is just nothing else that works as well for biscuits, pie crust, or frying.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 29, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Hukkah smoked frankfurters were a favorite around the dormitory at good ol' Ohio State!



There is a School in Ohio?


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 29, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Hukkah smoked frankfurters were a favorite around the dormitory at good ol' Ohio State!
> ...


Great big one too!  Right in the middle of the state.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 29, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Go Bucks!


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 29, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Hukkah smoked frankfurters were a favorite around the dormitory at good ol' Ohio State!
> ...



Yes and they have fraternities too.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 29, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Go Bucks!



Milwaukee is a long ways away.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 29, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Hukkah smoked frankfurters were a favorite around the dormitory at good ol' Ohio State!
> ...



Every time I hear somebody say Ohio State now, I immediately think of this catch during the season just ended:


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 29, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Those who have been introduced to Lard, live a righteous life...
> ...


Basically everything in moderation.

lard, healther than first thought - Google Search


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 29, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


State?  They finally made Ohio a state??!!!  No one tells me anything.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 29, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> State?  They finally made Ohio a state??!!!  No one tells me anything.



In the end they had to take Toledo and Cleveland.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 29, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...


The Great state of Ohio.  Just like all them Great Lakes all around us..

Almost heaven.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 29, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> The Great state of Ohio.  Just like all them Great Lakes all around us..
> 
> Almost heaven.



There was a time you could almost walk on Lake Erie.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 29, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


You can't fool me, I been though Ohio a few times.........


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 29, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> There was a time you could almost walk on Lake Erie.



Had to have asbestos speedo's though...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 29, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > State?  They finally made Ohio a state??!!!  No one tells me anything.
> ...


Sooooo, Ohio won the Toledo War.  Serves em right........


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 29, 2017)

Happy Birthday, Nosmo King!  I was 60 five years ago.  Not a bad year.  Hope you have many more birthdays and all of them better and better.

Mrs. BBD fried me up some chicken livers, gizzards and hearts for supper.  Good stuff.  YUM!

Speaking of lard.  My Grandmother used to make the best lard biscuits.  They were so light and fluffy that when she put them on the table in the bread basket she had to put a brick on top of them to keep them from floating up to the ceiling.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 29, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



We got the Upper Peninsula...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 29, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Serves me right........  Eh?


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 29, 2017)

Nosmo King is 60?  Is that when you are suppose to laminate your SS card?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 29, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Nosmo King is 60?  Is that when you are suppose to laminate your SS card?


It's the time one starts investing in Metamucil, Geritol and Depends.......


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 29, 2017)

Dalia said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


l will go visit that site shortly.  I don't usually go to the History section.


Dalia said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


I checked  your post in the History forum, very nice, thank you.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 29, 2017)

Happy Bday Nosmo!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 29, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Nope. No breading. Just lightly fried, seasonings, and shoveling the oil as it cooks over the top til done. Then peel the skin off and chow down.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


No skin, either wrapped in foil with seasoning and baked, or  braised on the stovetop.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 29, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Happy Birthday, Nosmo King!  I was 60 five years ago.  Not a bad year.  Hope you have many more birthdays and all of them better and better.
> 
> Mrs. BBD fried me up some chicken livers, gizzards and hearts for supper.  Good stuff.  YUM!
> 
> Speaking of lard.  My Grandmother used to make the best lard biscuits.  They were so light and fluffy that when she put them on the table in the bread basket she had to put a brick on top of them to keep them from floating up to the ceiling.


I'll bet your Grandmother made some killer pie crusts, too.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 29, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Nope. No breading. Just lightly fried, seasonings, and shoveling the oil as it cooks over the top til done. Then peel the skin off and chow down.
> ...


Extra skin, layered in between lard, crusted in salt and deep fried in peanut oil........... 
Sometimes i miss the "good old days".........  NOT!!!!!


----------



## esthermoon (Jan 29, 2017)

Kat said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...


Her beauty was stunning! I'm really sorry she suffered from a mental illness 
So sad


----------



## esthermoon (Jan 29, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen Gone With the Wind! Beautiful movie!
> ...


Strange! In the version I've seen they called her Rossella! 
Maybe the movie I saw wasn't the original version (but I did download the movie from Emule and the title says "original version" )


----------



## esthermoon (Jan 29, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Ok you're right Ringel05 but they were so elegant. I want to say they were noble in all their dresses in 40s and 50s 
Today we have too much vulgarity everywhere (not only in women fashion style...)


----------



## esthermoon (Jan 29, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen Gone With the Wind! Beautiful movie!
> ...


Hi ChrisL 
I thought it was the original one but in the movie I saw they called her Rossella and not Scarlett! Really strange! 
I wish I could dress like that just once in my life! The dress is as beautiful as she is!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 29, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...


I've never seen the movie in English, but in French with German subtitles.  The books explain her name "Angelique".


----------



## esthermoon (Jan 29, 2017)

How many names did this poor girl have?


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 29, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Ah!  Old Dingleberry Hall!  The only building on campus designed by a Michigan architect!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 29, 2017)

Update on Boo.  He's definitely getting worse pretty much he's starving himself, we don't see him eating anything and he's starting to look severely emaciated.  He basically lays in one spot at a time for a while and seems to stare at nothing, when he moves it's slowly with difficulty then suddenly he seems to perk up for a day but the end is inevitable even though his good days give us hope of a miracle.  We'd like to put him to sleep at home where he's comfortable but haven't found anyone here who does in home euthanasia.  Really don't want to do this but we see no other option especially if he's suffering.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 29, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Update on Boo.  He's definitely getting worse pretty much he's starving himself, we don't see him eating anything and he's starting to look severely emaciated.  He basically lays in one spot at a time for a while and seems to stare at nothing, when he moves it's slowly with difficulty then suddenly he seems to perk up for a day but the end is inevitable even though his good days give us hope of a miracle.  We'd like to put him to sleep at home where he's comfortable but haven't found anyone here who does in home euthanasia.  Really don't want to do this but we see no other option especially if he's suffering.


That's what Pretties did. Vet could not find anything wrong with her either.
She starved herself when Gracie died. That was the conclusion.

Keep looking for a vet that comes to your home. Many do that.

I'm so sorry.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 29, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Update on Boo.  He's definitely getting worse pretty much he's starving himself, we don't see him eating anything and he's starting to look severely emaciated.  He basically lays in one spot at a time for a while and seems to stare at nothing, when he moves it's slowly with difficulty then suddenly he seems to perk up for a day but the end is inevitable even though his good days give us hope of a miracle.  We'd like to put him to sleep at home where he's comfortable but haven't found anyone here who does in home euthanasia.  Really don't want to do this but we see no other option especially if he's suffering.
> ...


Boo's condition is Feline Leukemia that's apparently gone full blown blood/marrow cancer, there is no cure other than divine intervention.  I'm sure he knows it's the end which is why he's not eating any more.  Generally he tends to find places out of the way where he can hide but occasionally will sleep on the bed (where he is right now), we talk to him and most often he doesn't even look at us.  He's also not grooming himself anymore and is starting to stink, something a healthy or recovering cat would never allow to happen.  It's time, he's suffering and though it hurts so much it's better for him for us to let him go.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 29, 2017)

I understand. And your decision to help Boo get over rainbow Bridge is the most loving thing you can do..And he knows it. 
I just hope you can find a vet that will come to the house. If not, Boo will understand. I hate to take my other car in because they would not come to me. He sat in my lap, curled in a blanket. Vet got on the floor with us and I held him until he drew his last breath. Did the same with Moki 3 months ago. 

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Jan 29, 2017)

Had to take my other CAT in.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Jan 29, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I understand. And your decision to help Boo get over rainbow Bridge is the most loving thing you can do..And he knows it.
> I just hope you can find a vet that will come to the house. If not, Boo will understand. I hate to take my other car in because they would not come to me. He sat in my lap, curled in a blanket. Vet got on the floor with us and I held him until he drew his last breath. Did the same with Moki 3 months ago.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app




Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Dayum! It's 72 degrees right now. The sun feels SO good on me!
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



Oh man, I wish we were having that weather.  It's too cold here!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I actually prefer chicken with glazes or baked or grilled instead of fried.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 29, 2017)

Got up to 76! I had to scrounge in the bins for summer clothes today. Gonna be the same tomorrow.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Had to take my other CAT in.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



You have a cat too?  I thought you only had a dog.  Unless CAT is an acronym?


----------



## Gracie (Jan 29, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Had to take my other CAT in.
> ...


No. Pretties died. She is the one the souless ones downstairs like to throw in my face.
We had Moki until 3 months ago. Had to put him down. Now all we have left is karma.



Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Jan 29, 2017)

Everytime you see them say "don't you have a cat to go bury?"....It's about Pretties.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2017)

Gracie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Aww.  How cute.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 29, 2017)

Moki was feeling so bad, we took him to the new vet down south and he was put down by a stranger. But he was in la-la land due to the shot they gave him to make him sleepy. He didn't fell anything...Just laid in my lap, his little head in my palm...And when they injected him... His head got heavy in my hand. He was gone. I can still feel that weight...Even now. But...He left being loved and he was not afraid. I think being released from misery was what he wanted...So I did what I promised. Never let him suffer. That was the promise...Never mind that promise tore another piece of my heart out.
I only have two pieces left now. Dennis and karma.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Moki was feeling so bad, we took him to the new vet down south and he was put down by a stranger. But he was in la-la land due to the shot they gave him to make him sleepy. He didn't fell anything...Just laid in my lap, his little head in my palm...And when they injected him... His head got heavy in my hand. He was gone. I can still feel that weight...Even now. But...He left being loved and he was not afraid. I think being released from misery was what he wanted...So I did what I promised. Never let him suffer. That was the promise...Never mind that promise tore another piece of my heart out.
> I only have two pieces left now. Dennis and karma.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



That really sucks.  That's one reason why I don't really want to get a cat or dog.  I've had enough death in my life.  I don't want to have to deal with it anymore if I don't have to.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 29, 2017)

Anyway...Sorry ringel. I just want you to know Boo will be OK however it's done. You love him. He knows this.
Hugs

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Jan 29, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Moki was feeling so bad, we took him to the new vet down south and he was put down by a stranger. But he was in la-la land due to the shot they gave him to make him sleepy. He didn't fell anything...Just laid in my lap, his little head in my palm...And when they injected him... His head got heavy in my hand. He was gone. I can still feel that weight...Even now. But...He left being loved and he was not afraid. I think being released from misery was what he wanted...So I did what I promised. Never let him suffer. That was the promise...Never mind that promise tore another piece of my heart out.
> ...


Karma is the last. I have always had animals. But when she goes...No more. My heart will be almost empty. No more.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2017)

Sorry Gracie and Ringel about your pets.  Condolences.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2017)

Sorry about not keeping up with posts here.  I've only been posting here briefly because I've been busy and when I come here to the CS, there are way too many posts to keep up with them all.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 29, 2017)

I know! I try, but doing it on a cell phone sucks! I am so eager for my PC!

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I know! I try, but doing it on a cell phone sucks! I am so eager for my PC!
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



Why not get a laptop?  You can get one for pretty cheap nowadays, and they are smaller and portable and MUCH better than posting on your phone.    I mean when it is reasonable for you to do so of course.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 29, 2017)

I thought about it but I would not need it once we found a place to live since I have a desk top. Plus, we are saving as much as we can to pay a deposit, rent, etc.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 30, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Other than landing in Cleveland once flying from Nashville to Kansas City--I know, but it's a long story--I've never been to Ohio.  But some of my favorite people are from Ohio, so I have to believe it is pretty okay.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 30, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Moki was feeling so bad, we took him to the new vet down south and he was put down by a stranger. But he was in la-la land due to the shot they gave him to make him sleepy. He didn't fell anything...Just laid in my lap, his little head in my palm...And when they injected him... His head got heavy in my hand. He was gone. I can still feel that weight...Even now. But...He left being loved and he was not afraid. I think being released from misery was what he wanted...So I did what I promised. Never let him suffer. That was the promise...Never mind that promise tore another piece of my heart out.
> ...


On the other hand what joy are you sacrificing to avoid that.
One of our first cats was strictly the wife's. Those 2 were attached like nothing I had seen between a pet and owner before. After only 9 yrs cat came down with something, cost me well over a grand in surgery and such but she came home and returned to her old self, but for only a yr. Like a switch was thrown and 1 day she just couldn't get up....Still could head butt and purr. Wife was crushedd and refused to replace her so it's sister was alone for couple of yrs until she relented. We now have 2 big Toms, a full black and a Tiger mainecoonish monster. Both are as extraordinary as the other and no doubt will be just as hard to lose.  I don't care..Would rather have had them and the joy they bring than not.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 30, 2017)

To each his or her own. No more for us.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 30, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


I was born a Yooper (though I only lived about a year of my life up there all totaled).  It's friendly ribbing having to do with the old rivalry between Ohio and Michigan that dates back to the time the State of Ohio and the Territory of Michigan almost came to blows over the Toledo strip.  Ohio got the Toledo strip and Michigan got the Upper Peninsula as a concession, if Michigan had gotten the Toledo strip the UP most likely would have gone to Wisconsin.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 30, 2017)

Goonight darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
Ringel's Gizmo and Boo and wellness for Ringel,
Ernie for wellness,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days*.*
Grace for wellness and Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition who need a break big time right now.

All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Sixfoot, and all the others that we miss and who need to find their way back to us.

Northeast Ohio sunset





d


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 30, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Sorry about not keeping up with posts here.  I've only been posting here briefly because I've been busy and when I come here to the CS, there are way too many posts to keep up with them all.



Very difficult some days to keep up with them all.  But dropping into the Coffee Shop is just like dropping in to any social place.  You don't expect to catch up with everybody all at once, but just join in where you are.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 30, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



So sorry Ringel.  You did the best you could for Boo and now you're making the ultimate act of love, giving him up because it is best for him.  We've done that with so many beloved of our fur family.  And it doesn't get any easier.


----------



## Kat (Jan 30, 2017)

Gracie said:


> To each his or her own. No more for us.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app




I made the same decision after my last one died.


----------



## Kat (Jan 30, 2017)

Or I should say we made that decision.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 30, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...



Ha-ha, it's really interesting 

Rossella O'Hara - Wikipedia

I didn't thought, Scarlett could be named anyhow else in different translations... Sometimes translators thinking up very interesting variants ))


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 30, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Do you know, how many variants of "Bilbo Baggins", translated in Russian. THREE!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 30, 2017)

Mrg said no more. Moki was his dog..His best buddy. He said he can't do it anymore, plus pets cost too much now and we don't have the money we used to have to make sure they stay healthy. And he is right. We are too old now, and we can no longer watch our fur children die of old age because we don't know how long WE have and it would be awful to not be able to take care of an animal we love and it winds up at the pound if both of us get sick...Or die.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Jan 30, 2017)

Ah. My fav movies...Hobbit and lotrs!

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 30, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Ah. My fav movies...Hobbit and lotrs!
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



Yes, such an epic film!  And we have here two translation of LOTR movie, official and "humorous" - with a lot of jokes and citations from Russian movies... It's very interesting variant, but, I think, not able to translate back to English without thick footnotes


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 30, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I've never heard of her referred to as "Rossella" before Esther mentioned it.  I wonder where they came up with Rossella?  Is that how the name Scarlet is translated in Italian?


----------



## esthermoon (Jan 30, 2017)

So in Italian they used the name Rossella for Scarlett? Really strange because I've seen the movie in English 
Why did they do that?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 30, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> So in Italian they used the name Rossella for Scarlett? Really strange because I've seen the movie in English
> Why did they do that?



Difficult to say.  I know using my rather primitive LogoTrans software to do simple translations, I have no idea how translating from English to some other language actually appears to those who actually speak that other language.

For instance, If I put that first paragraph from the Italian language discussion of Scarlett O'hara or as it appears in Wiki:

Katie Scarlett O'Hara (Rossella O'Hara nella versione italiana) è un personaggio immaginario, protagonista femminile dell'unico romanzo di Margaret Mitchell Via col vento (1936, vincitore del Premio Pulitzer l'anno dopo) e di varie pellicole cinematografiche e televisive, in modo particolare l'omonimo film del 1939 di Victor Fleming, celeberrimo e vincitore di 10 Oscar.​
The translation in English is:
Katie Scarlett O'Hara (Rossella O'Hara in the Italian version) it is an imaginary character, female protagonist of the only novel of Margaret Mitchell Street with the wind (1936, winning of the Pulitzer Prize the year later) and of various cinema and television films, in particular way the homonym film of the 1939 of Victor Fleming, very famous and winning of 10 Oscars.​
So I can get the gist of what the paragraph in Italian is, but it comes out in English a bit strange.  I can only imagine how strange my English paragraph would appear to an Italian in the translation.  

My German friends that I have attempted to converse with in their language are often amused.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 30, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Mrg said no more. Moki was his dog..His best buddy. He said he can't do it anymore, plus pets cost too much now and we don't have the money we used to have to make sure they stay healthy. And he is right. We are too old now, and we can no longer watch our fur children die of old age because we don't know how long WE have and it would be awful to not be able to take care of an animal we love and it winds up at the pound if both of us get sick...Or die.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



We are


ChrisL said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...



Apparently so - see my Post #42868.  When I use the Logotrans software to translate "Scarlet" from French to English, I get "Scarlet" in both languages. Ditto "Rosella".  And in Italian, when I put "Scarlet" in the program it comes out "Scarlet" in English.

But when I put "Rosella" in the Italian to translate to English, it translates "Rosella" in Italian to "Gnawed her/it" in English????

Language can be so confusing sometimes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 30, 2017)

Kat said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > To each his or her own. No more for us.
> ...



We did too after we had to put down our last little dog. I am always the one who has to have it done though--Hombre just can't.  And we did love that dog so much--it was especially terrible for Hombre.  But we are blessed with lots of grand dogs, my aunt's little dog, and friend Dana's dog who come to visit or are left in our care that we do have a chance to get a fix now and then.

I would love to have another fur baby or two, but on a rather limited retirement income, we simply cannot afford the vet bills any more.  And if I cannot give them the care they need. . .


----------



## esthermoon (Jan 30, 2017)

I don't want pets because when my cat Willy died ten years ago I suffered so much for his death. So I said to myself "I don't want pets anymore"


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 30, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> My brother is smoking up a pork shoulder even as I write this .  It's time to get cleaned up and go over there for dinner!


How did the pork shoulder come out? I regularly smoke up Boston butt. They tell me it's pretty good, but insist that I need more practice.
On February 11th, I will be serving roughly 40 pounds at a benefit for one of our customers.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 30, 2017)

Another gloriously beautiful day! I'm going to take full advantage of it!

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## esthermoon (Jan 30, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Another gloriously beautiful day! I'm going to take full advantage of it!
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


Good news for you Gracie! Hope your day will be wonderful


----------



## Dalia (Jan 30, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Bonsoir, i put a new person to find...and this person i think will be easy to find the name 

The Link Who is it ?


----------



## Dalia (Jan 30, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ah. My fav movies...Hobbit and lotrs!
> ...


Bonsoir, i realy like black and white film...i give you a link like you ask this little game is about finding the name of a film 

The Name of a Film


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 30, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > My brother is smoking up a pork shoulder even as I write this .  It's time to get cleaned up and go over there for dinner!
> ...


He rubbed it with only salt and ground black pepper then slapped it in his Weber Smoky Mountain 18.5" cooker for five hours.  He has a thermometer that takes the temperature of the meat with one probe, and the surface of the grate with another.  Then this thermometer radios the readings to his remote thermometer reader as he luxuriates in his recliner.

The pork, cooked low and slow, was juicy and tender and had a great smoke flavor, too much and the meat can get bitter.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 30, 2017)

I smoke mine for 12 hours with pecan wood chunks. I rub it with a product called Butt Rub and add a light coat of a heavily doctored barbecue sauce. 
It has never come out bitter. After 10 hours at about 175 degrees in the smoker, I raise the temp to 200 - 225 for the last 2 hours and if necessary. will move it to the oven to get to 195 to 200 degrees internal temperature. I don't go with the probes and stuff. I use a simple cabinet smoker with hardwood chunk charcoal and pecan chunks I collect from the hundreds of pecan orchards in the area. I generally keep a battery operated Sawzall in the truck and will stop to harvest a limb when I see one down and have a few minutes.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 30, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Update on Boo.  He's definitely getting worse pretty much he's starving himself, we don't see him eating anything and he's starting to look severely emaciated.  He basically lays in one spot at a time for a while and seems to stare at nothing, when he moves it's slowly with difficulty then suddenly he seems to perk up for a day but the end is inevitable even though his good days give us hope of a miracle.  We'd like to put him to sleep at home where he's comfortable but haven't found anyone here who does in home euthanasia.  Really don't want to do this but we see no other option especially if he's suffering.


My experience is that once they stop eating, it's all over except the fat lady singing.  Last fall, when the dog died, the old lady cat quit eating.  She'd been eating well up until then. I started hydrating her in hope that she'd revive but after accepting the inevitability of a 22-yr-old cat's surviving much longer, I just made her as comfortable as possible and loved her.  She passed peacefully while I was out doing chores, looked like she just curled up and went to sleep.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 30, 2017)

Been thinking about the Ringels all day, and their Boo.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 30, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Been thinking about the Ringels all day, and their Boo.


Ringels, Gracies, and Peach, among others.  May the (Chinese) New Year bring them much luck.  It's the year of the Rooster!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 30, 2017)

Goodnight darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Ernie for wellness,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days*.*
Grace for wellness and Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition who need a break big time right now.
Comfort for the Ringels as they say goodbye to Boo

All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Sixfoot, and all the others that we miss and who need to find their way back to us.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 31, 2017)

Warm here tonight.  Between the time I left school until I got home about an hour later, we had at least a 10 degree increase in temperature.  There will probably be new snow tomorrow morning.  I'm glad it's my day off and I don't have to go into town.  I'll stick close to home and get some work done around the place.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 31, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> I don't want pets because when my cat Willy died ten years ago I suffered so much for his death. So I said to myself "I don't want pets anymore"



I've lost one of my sons, my father, my two grandfathers, my little cousin and various other family members and friends.  I've had enough sadness and death, and if I can avoid it, I will!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 31, 2017)

My grandmother will be next.  She is suffering from Alzheimer's now and barely recognizes me.  On Christmas, I went and sat next to her, gave her a hug and a kiss, and she just stared blankly at me for like 10 minutes.  I just sat there and looked and smiled at her (trying to not cry) and she finally smiled back at me.  I think I might have seen some recognition in her face, but I can't be sure if she was just smiling back at a smiling face.    My grandmother's death is going to be difficult because we've always been really close.  It sucks.  Life sucks.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 31, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Been thinking about the Ringels all day, and their Boo.
> ...


I'm still writing "Year of the Horse" on my checks!


----------



## peach174 (Jan 31, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> My grandmother will be next.  She is suffering from Alzheimer's now and barely recognizes me.  On Christmas, I went and sat next to her, gave her a hug and a kiss, and she just stared blankly at me for like 10 minutes.  I just sat there and looked and smiled at her (trying to not cry) and she finally smiled back at me.  I think I might have seen some recognition in her face, but I can't be sure if she was just smiling back at a smiling face.    My grandmother's death is going to be difficult because we've always been really close.  It sucks.  Life sucks.



Sometimes it does suck Chris, it's part of life and hard to take.
I don't know what life would be like without my soul mate.
I know I will be a lost soul with no family here if something happens to him.
I have never felt so alone in my life as right now.
It's very frighting and terrifying at times.
But life does go on and with time it does get better eventually.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## Sarah G (Jan 31, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> My grandmother will be next.  She is suffering from Alzheimer's now and barely recognizes me.  On Christmas, I went and sat next to her, gave her a hug and a kiss, and she just stared blankly at me for like 10 minutes.  I just sat there and looked and smiled at her (trying to not cry) and she finally smiled back at me.  I think I might have seen some recognition in her face, but I can't be sure if she was just smiling back at a smiling face.    My grandmother's death is going to be difficult because we've always been really close.  It sucks.  Life sucks.


Someone mentioned the tragedies you've had in your life, Chris and now this.  So sorry to hear.  It must really hurt you because I've never heard you bring these things up.

Alzheimer's is a terrible ending for anyone, it takes you before actually taking you.  Take care.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 31, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want pets because when my cat Willy died ten years ago I suffered so much for his death. So I said to myself "I don't want pets anymore"
> ...



Ten years ago there were a crowd of family members around, now I am down to just my sister.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 31, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Been thinking about the Ringels all day, and their Boo.


Haven't done it yet, we waffled back and forth yesterday and this morning he's up, moving around and alert, he's outside but still didn't eat anything this morning.  We still know it's only a matter of time but my biggest challenge is the internal fight I have against euthanasia vs natural death.  Hell I'm constantly in pain but not looking to be put down so it's a moral dillema with me.  Baby was the only one we ever put down, Mugsy and Little Boy passed "naturally", to this day I still wrestle with putting Baby down and not letting her go naturally and that was eleven years ago.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 31, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Been thinking about the Ringels all day, and their Boo.
> ...




Yeah, I feel the same with my mastiff Gracie.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 31, 2017)

Just went out back and no sign of the ever present pigeons, sparrows and doves then I heard a hawk.......  It's standing on my roof, obviously the usual birds have known where to find food in my back yard and now so has at least one hawk........


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 31, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Just went out back and no sign of the ever present pigeons, sparrows and doves then I heard a hawk.......  It's standing on my roof, obviously the usual birds have known where to find food in my back yard and now so has at least one hawk........


One Christmas years ago, Pop mentioned that he would like a bird feeder for the lawn at the Big House.  So, for the next four or five Christmases, Pop got bird feeders.  His interest in birds grew as more of them flocked to his buffet.

One day a Cooper Hawk swooped in and grabbed a Blue Jay, not an unsubstantial bird itself.  The hawk took his prey to the lintel that supported a big cast iron kettle in which Mom had planted petunias.  The Great Circle of Life spilled away, along with all the feathers and most of the guts of the Blue Jay as the hawk tore it apart and fed itself.  Pop stood amazed, Mom shrieked in horror and a little bit of Marlin Perkins Wild Kingdom played on the west lawn. 

Yeah, it curtailed a lot of activity at the bird feeders for a while, but the finches and starlings were back within the week.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 31, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just went out back and no sign of the ever present pigeons, sparrows and doves then I heard a hawk.......  It's standing on my roof, obviously the usual birds have known where to find food in my back yard and now so has at least one hawk........
> ...


Think this was a Red Shouldered Hawk but I'm not sure about that, it definitely had caught one of the birds and was up on the roof feasting.
The one on the roof had thicker legs than the one in the picture.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 31, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



We don't feed the birds here in the city because in so confined a space as our small back yard, it was attracting rodents and making a colossal mess.  But we did put out feeders when we lived on the mountain with natural landscaping and thoroughly enjoyed the huge variety of birds who came to visit.  In the winter we sometimes didn't try to negotiate snow covered steps down to the feeder from our back deck, but just put out the food in pans on the far side of the deck.  And the birds quickly adjusted.

But it was interesting to watch them when a shadow of a passing golden eagle or hawk moved over the deck.  All of them--jays, doves, finches, etc.--flattened to the deck, breast down on the boards and they would stay that way motionless for several seconds.  They know.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 31, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> My grandmother will be next.  She is suffering from Alzheimer's now and barely recognizes me.  On Christmas, I went and sat next to her, gave her a hug and a kiss, and she just stared blankly at me for like 10 minutes.  I just sat there and looked and smiled at her (trying to not cry) and she finally smiled back at me.  I think I might have seen some recognition in her face, but I can't be sure if she was just smiling back at a smiling face.    My grandmother's death is going to be difficult because we've always been really close.  It sucks.  Life sucks.



So sorry Chris.  I agree that Alzheimers and dementia is one of the cruelest long goodbyes.  Kat's mom who recently passed away suffered from Alzheimers and we have lost two close family members to Alzheimers and/or dementia.  It is a most painful thing to watch/experience.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 31, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Don't have a rodent problem, I don't leave food out.  They're waiting to get the left over popcorn or the old bread, it's typically gone within a matter of minutes so nothing left for anything else.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 31, 2017)

Yesterday the Stanley Steemer guy came by and did a nice job on cleaning the carpets.  I haven't put the furniture back yet because the carpet hasn't finished drying yet.  Just let the two dogs out (Nellie and Taco) and they came back a muddy mess.  They are confined to the kitchen until they get a bath which will be very shortly.  The last thing I said to them when I let the out was to stay out of trouble.  Instead they decided to chase one of the outdoor cats who jumped the creek and ran into the woods.  The dogs didn't jump the creek but instead ran through it.  If anybody wants two dogs I'll sell them each for 50 cents as long as Mrs. BBD approves.  I'm a tad hot under the collar...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 31, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Yesterday the Stanley Steemer guy came by and did a nice job on cleaning the carpets.  I haven't put the furniture back yet because the carpet hasn't finished drying yet.  Just let the two dogs out (Nellie and Taco) and they came back a muddy mess.  They are confined to the kitchen until they get a bath which will be very shortly.  The last thing I said to them when I let the out was to stay out of trouble.  Instead they decided to chase one of the outdoor cats who jumped the creek and ran into the woods.  The dogs didn't jump the creek but instead ran through it.  If anybody wants two dogs I'll sell them each for 50 cents as long as Mrs. BBD approves.  I'm a tad hot under the collar...



Difference in climates.  Here on the high desert, when we have our carpets cleaned, they are almost always completely dry within a few hours.  And we don't have any critters or munchkins to worry about tracking them up.   Sometimes I wish we did though.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 31, 2017)

I've decided to give Gizmo a nickname, Swiffer.........  Every time he comes home he's covered in dust and the occasional twig and briar entangled in his fur.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 31, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> I've decided to give Gizmo a nickname, Swiffer.........  Every time he comes home he's covered in dust and the occasional twig and briar entangled in his fur.........



Does it make you curious where he has been?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 31, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I've decided to give Gizmo a nickname, Swiffer.........  Every time he comes home he's covered in dust and the occasional twig and briar entangled in his fur.........
> ...


I'm always curious as to where he's been.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 31, 2017)

Middle school kids.  Led Zepplin.  Xylophones.  Win!


----------



## esthermoon (Jan 31, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...


So sad


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 31, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> My grandmother will be next.  She is suffering from Alzheimer's now and barely recognizes me.  On Christmas, I went and sat next to her, gave her a hug and a kiss, and she just stared blankly at me for like 10 minutes.  I just sat there and looked and smiled at her (trying to not cry) and she finally smiled back at me.  I think I might have seen some recognition in her face, but I can't be sure if she was just smiling back at a smiling face.    My grandmother's death is going to be difficult because we've always been really close.  It sucks.  Life sucks.


Life is wonderful, Chris. Yes parts of it suck, but death is just the end of life.
Look at it through your grandmother's eyes.Her health has suffered, her mind is not clear. Do you suppose there is any joy left for her? I'm assuming my dad was around the same age when he passed. We spoke the day before he passed. He said, "Ernie, I've had one hell of a run, but I'm tired."
I told him that it went without saying that my sister and I would like to keep him around another 93 years, but we'll be OK. I said, "Do what you need to do"
I am not in the habit of saying good by or "I love you." when I end a phone conversation. Usually I'll say something like talk at you later.
That night, I said, "Good by, Dad. I love you."
8 hours later, he was gone. No more pain from his cancer. No more the frail shell of a once powerful man. I was happy that he went on his terms, but shattered by becoming an orphan.
I realize that your grandmother probably can't make that conscious decision. But I can't help but believe that if she could, she would let go. She's had a long and fruitful life. She has children, grand children and great grand children that have cared deeply for her. She's done her job.
I apologize for being blunt. I only had my say because I care.


----------



## esthermoon (Jan 31, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want pets because when my cat Willy died ten years ago I suffered so much for his death. So I said to myself "I don't want pets anymore"
> ...


You even lost one of your sons! My goodness this is a horrible tragedy ChrisL 
I've lost some relatives too. Last year one of my uncles died from cancer


----------



## esthermoon (Jan 31, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> It sucks.  Life sucks.


Basically you're right Chris


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 31, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Back in NJ, when I was hunting from a stand, the squirrels would spot me and raise hell...until the shadow of a hawk would pass over the forest.  Squirrels got really quiet then, I'll tell ya!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 31, 2017)

Thanks for the kind words everyone.  No worries.    I'm fine.  It's just been one of those days, like we all have from time to time.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 31, 2017)

At night, karma takes ME for a walk. No leash either. I let her out, then ask "where to, tonight" and off she goes with me following. It's interesting where she goes too. [emoji23]

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 31, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Thanks for the kind words everyone.  No worries.    I'm fine.  It's just been one of those days, like we all have from time to time.



(((hugs))) Chris.  Believe me, I'm pretty sure we've all been there, done that, trashed the T-shirt.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 31, 2017)

Goodnight darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
Ernie for wellness,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days*.*
Gracie for wellness and Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition who need a break big time right now.
Ringel's Gizmo and Boo and wellness for Ringel,

All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Sixfoot, and all the others that we miss and who need to find their way back to us.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 1, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Cat cam!  Cat cam!


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 1, 2017)

Morning all.  I think.  Feeling a little puny, but it will pass I'm sure.  

Another gorgeous day here with temps in the mid to high 50's.  Not complaining.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 1, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Morning all.  I think.  Feeling a little puny, but it will pass I'm sure.
> 
> Another gorgeous day here with temps in the mid to high 50's.  Not complaining.



Puny?  Try a Tarzan yell and beat your chest.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 1, 2017)

Heard from a friend that her father in law wound up in ER due to a bout of norovirus. That bug is getting around[emoji40]

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Feb 1, 2017)

Actually, at the docs office yesterday he said rotavirus has been reading it's ugly head too and what my symptoms encompassed, it sounded more like that one. It's called norovirus' "big sister".[emoji32]

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 1, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Heard from a friend that her father in law wound up in ER due to a bout of norovirus. That bug is getting around[emoji40]
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 1, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Heard from a friend that her father in law wound up in ER due to a bout of norovirus. That bug is getting around[emoji40]
> ...



That is an......unusual warning graphic.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 1, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I'd have probably gone with keep your poop in a group.


----------



## InsaneForJesus (Feb 1, 2017)

hi ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 1, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Morning all.  I think.  Feeling a little puny, but it will pass I'm sure.
> ...



I'm not sure Hombre could take that.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 1, 2017)

Boo took a major turn for the worse, if we tried to pick him up he would cry in pain, touching him and he would whimper in pain.  We took him in and he's now in a better place free from pain and suffering.   

Boo as we will remember him.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 1, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Boo took a major turn for the worse, if we tried to pick him up he would cry in pain, touching him and he would whimper in pain.  We took him in and he's now in a better place free from pain and suffering.
> 
> Boo as we will remember him.


So sorry, Ringel.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 1, 2017)

I'm sorry, ringel. You showed real love in what you did for Boo.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 1, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Boo took a major turn for the worse, if we tried to pick him up he would cry in pain, touching him and he would whimper in pain.  We took him in and he's now in a better place free from pain and suffering.
> 
> Boo as we will remember him.



And I don't think you'll second guess yourself this time.  What you did was a true act of love and compassion.  I just wish there was something more than time to help you and Mrs. R through the process of missing him.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 1, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Boo took a major turn for the worse, if we tried to pick him up he would cry in pain, touching him and he would whimper in pain.  We took him in and he's now in a better place free from pain and suffering.
> 
> Boo as we will remember him.




I'm so sorry Ringel!!
It was the right thing to do.
Boo is having a blast now and is happy.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 1, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Boo took a major turn for the worse, if we tried to pick him up he would cry in pain, touching him and he would whimper in pain.  We took him in and he's now in a better place free from pain and suffering.
> 
> Boo as we will remember him.





  I haz a sad.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 1, 2017)

Today was very long.
Took Mr.Peach at 7:00a.m. to get his blood taken for his protime reading, (Bloodthinner) at the Benson Hospital. Done every Wednesday.
Then up to Tucson for his heart Doctor Appointment
He is very pleased with his progress and said that he didn't think his heart was as damaged as first diagnosed.
We got back by 4:00 p.m.
Tomorrow is his 2nd heart Doctor appointment, but he comes down here to Benson.

Next week we go to Tucson to be there at 8:20 a.m. on Thursday and Friday for stress test and sonogram.  we have to leave here before 7:00 a.m.
Then again ,but at 1:00p.m. on Feb. 15th to schedule his bypass surgery.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 1, 2017)

Early morning appointments can cause stress.  Also messes with med schedules.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 1, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Today was very long.
> Took Mr.Peach at 7:00a.m. to get his blood taken for his protime reading, (Bloodthinner) at the Benson Hospital. Done every Wednesday.
> Then up to Tucson for his heart Doctor Appointment
> He is very pleased with his progress and said that he didn't think his heart was as damaged as first diagnosed.
> ...



Do you have a friend to drive you so you don't have to fight the morning rush in Tuscon?  But things are definitely progressing in the right direction.  You stay on our critical vigil list.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 1, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Boo took a major turn for the worse, if we tried to pick him up he would cry in pain, touching him and he would whimper in pain.  We took him in and he's now in a better place free from pain and suffering.
> 
> Boo as we will remember him.



Goodbye Boo!  

You did what you had to to keep him from suffering.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 1, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Rolling in dirt, hunting stuff, sleeping under bushes.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 1, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Morning all.  I think.  Feeling a little puny, but it will pass I'm sure.
> 
> Another gorgeous day here with temps in the mid to high 50's.  Not complaining.



It snowed here yesterday.  Not much thankfully.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 1, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Boo took a major turn for the worse, if we tried to pick him up he would cry in pain, touching him and he would whimper in pain.  We took him in and he's now in a better place free from pain and suffering.
> 
> Boo as we will remember him.



Aww.  So sorry.  What an adorable kitty he was.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 1, 2017)

He looks like 0

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Feb 1, 2017)

Dammit! 

He looks like Pretties.
I hope they hooked at the bridge[emoji56]

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## esthermoon (Feb 1, 2017)

InsaneForJesus said:


> hi ...


Hi InsaneForJesus


----------



## Gracie (Feb 1, 2017)

Hooked up!

I give up. Going to bed. I LOATHE cell phones.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## esthermoon (Feb 1, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Boo took a major turn for the worse, if we tried to pick him up he would cry in pain, touching him and he would whimper in pain.  We took him in and he's now in a better place free from pain and suffering.
> 
> Boo as we will remember him.


Poor kitty! I'm really sorry I've lost my cat years ago and it was very painful


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 1, 2017)

Goodnight darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
Ernie for wellness,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days*.*
Gracie for wellness and Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition who need a break big time right now.
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
And a hug for the Ringels who said goodbye to Boo today.

All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Sixfoot and all others we hope will find their way back.


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 2, 2017)

InsaneForJesus said:


> hi ...


----------



## InsaneForJesus (Feb 2, 2017)

GOOD  MORNING EVERYONE


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 2, 2017)

And so Punxatawney Phil awoke, looked around and saw his shadow condemning us to six more weeks of winter.   That's okay by me as this winter has shown itself to be a weather wimp in our neck of the woods.  I swept snow from the sidewalk once and chemically shoveled the driveway once and the furnace has been working, but less than normal for an Ohio Valley winter.

The only times Daisy the Mutt and I have failed to take our daily walks has been because of rain rather than snow and ice.  Pitchers and catchers report to Spring Training in a couple weeks and before we know it Spring Training baseball games will be on the radio, so how bad can it be?


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 2, 2017)

InsaneForJesus said:


> GOOD  MORNING EVERYONE



Morning, 6:34 is mostly night though.


----------



## InsaneForJesus (Feb 2, 2017)

LOL weather is crap here its nearly 14.13 here and we'v  got our lights on  looks like it could rain Scottish weather is crap most of the time


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 2, 2017)

InsaneForJesus said:


> LOL weather is crap here its nearly 14.13 here and we'v  got our lights on  looks like it could rain Scottish weather is crap most of the time



Hell of a place to invent golf.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 2, 2017)

Ringel05's cat, In pussy heaven.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 2, 2017)

Ringel05
I have heard messages from the spirit world about pets that die. According to what I was told pets wait for us in higher realms, and they are often looked after by departed relatives, who keep them for us until we die.  They only move on and reincarnate, if we stop loving them.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 2, 2017)

So, last night, a customer (mid 50's) offered a very drunk woman (30) a ride. She has a broken leg, so he backed his pick-up onto the lawn out front to make it easier for her.
What he didn't notice at the time were the hitching posts (4" octagonal wood sunk 18" in the ground) He backed completely over 1 and pushed the second over 45 degrees. OK I can maybe understand not noticing hitting the posts, but when he pulled forward, the one under the truck caught the rear bumper and lifted the rear of the truck off the ground. His second attempt at full power lifted the truck again and the back end came down a foot or so to the right.
He HAD to feel that, but he took off almost hitting a car in the lot on his way out.
Posts aren't damaged, but the lawn is torn up and post hole diggers will be needed.
ASSHAT!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 2, 2017)

InsaneForJesus said:


> GOOD  MORNING EVERYONE



Good morning IFJ.  And it is a beautiful morning in Albuquerque.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 2, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> So, last night, a customer (mid 50's) offered a very drunk woman (30) a ride. She has a broken leg, so he backed his pick-up onto the lawn out front to make it easier for her.
> What he didn't notice at the time were the hitching posts (4" octagonal wood sunk 18" in the ground) He backed completely over 1 and pushed the second over 45 degrees. OK I can maybe understand not noticing hitting the posts, but when he pulled forward, the one under the truck caught the rear bumper and lifted the rear of the truck off the ground. His second attempt at full power lifted the truck again and the back end came down a foot or so to the right.
> He HAD to feel that, but he took off almost hitting a car in the lot on his way out.
> Posts aren't damaged, but the lawn is torn up and post hole diggers will be needed.
> ASSHAT!



Sounds like you would have been better off with HER driving.  There's just no figuring some people.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 2, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> And so Punxatawney Phil awoke, looked around and saw his shadow condemning us to six more weeks of winter.   That's okay by me as this winter has shown itself to be a weather wimp in our neck of the woods.  I swept snow from the sidewalk once and chemically shoveled the driveway once and the furnace has been working, but less than normal for an Ohio Valley winter.
> 
> The only times Daisy the Mutt and I have failed to take our daily walks has been because of rain rather than snow and ice.  Pitchers and catchers report to Spring Training in a couple weeks and before we know it Spring Training baseball games will be on the radio, so how bad can it be?



Yes, in our part of the world the spring bulbs are sprouting and no really cold weather in the forecast as far ahead as we can see so far.  This is more March or April weather than early February.  I just wonder of the weather gods don't have something in store for us later on when we WANT warm weather?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 2, 2017)

InsaneForJesus said:


> LOL weather is crap here its nearly 14.13 here and we'v  got our lights on  looks like it could rain Scottish weather is crap most of the time



Well as one who quite a bit of me descends from the Scots, I would like to visit your fair land one of these days.  Are you a native of Scotland or just residing there for now?


----------



## esthermoon (Feb 2, 2017)

InsaneForJesus said:


> GOOD  MORNING EVERYONE


Hi Ella!


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 2, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > And so Punxatawney Phil awoke, looked around and saw his shadow condemning us to six more weeks of winter.   That's okay by me as this winter has shown itself to be a weather wimp in our neck of the woods.  I swept snow from the sidewalk once and chemically shoveled the driveway once and the furnace has been working, but less than normal for an Ohio Valley winter.
> ...


That must be fantastic to have bulbs popping up already!  The only stuff in my garden now are dog turds and orange rinds and coffee grounds after the neighborhood dogs overturned a trash can.

I had a project down in Dixie, Montgomery, Alabama during St. Patrick's Day.  People were already mowing their lawns!  I called the office and let them hear the drone of lawn mower engines just to make them a bit envious.

For my birthday I got a drip irrigation system for window boxes and hanging baskets.  It sits now on the kitchen table waiting for the Spring.  It looks simple enough to install.  It even has a timer so the watering can happen in the morning.  I have always watered in the evening after work.  Folks have told me to never put your flowers to bed with wet feet.  I don't know about that because my flowers have always looked spectacular.  Except of course for the impatiens that get 'leggy' and sparse come late July and August.  That's usually when they get torn out and replaced by marigolds and mums.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 2, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > So, last night, a customer (mid 50's) offered a very drunk woman (30) a ride. She has a broken leg, so he backed his pick-up onto the lawn out front to make it easier for her.
> ...


I'd have been better off driving her myself. She has been staying on my sofa for the most part lately.
The guy is a brother of a good friend, but not someone I care that much for. </diplomacy> Bit of a full of himself grand stander...
He is VERY lucky the folks on the motorcycles that had been parked there moments earlier had left.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 2, 2017)

Mr  Ringle: I'm so sorry to hear about Boo. I can relate.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 2, 2017)

I've been wracking my brain for a new story to tell you.  I've told you about life during wartime as Pop melted old records and painted the soft bakelite on the inside of basement windows for profit.  I've told you about my Grandpa serving as an air raid warden, keeping northeast Ohio safe from Nazi Germany.  I've told you about my sainted Uncle Ducky who shot off a perp's ear while in hot pursuit along the railroad tracks.

Did I tell you about Pop's lucky break?  Summer 1952 and Pop was a freshly minted high school graduate about to take his place at the print shop as an apprentice typographer.  He was studying at Carnegie Tech, now Carnegie Mellon University.  And he was courting Mom.

One evening he was playing his favorite sport, basketball.  Now, the love of basketball was not one of the traits I inherited from Pop.  Pop was tall and lean as a young man.  I, on the other hand, was built like a fire hydrant with stubby legs and embarrassingly small hands.  Not the physique required to play basketball.  More like the physique needed to play foosball.

Anyway, Pop went up for a rebound and came down on the way to the emergency room to have his badly fractured ankle set by the mildly competent staff at City Hospital.  He hobbled around with what must have looked like a plaster ski boot for weeks afterward.  In the meantime, the United States Army was eager to make Pop's acquaintance.  They even sent him a letter inviting him to join up and take part in the war they were waging on the Korean peninsula.

Pop, always eager for travel and adventure, bundled up his cast, the x-ray photographs the staff at the hospital took and a letter from old Doc Rugh who set the ankle.  One of Pop's buddies also got an invitation from the armed forces and they decided to share the ride to the induction center in far off Cleveland.

The medical screeners at the induction center thoroughly examined all of Pop's paperwork and thanked him.  They told him to sit tight for now, but to expect another letter in the future.  Pop's buddy had no x-rays nor a cast the size of Grandma's handbag, nor a letter from old Doc Rugh.  So he was asked to join the line of the other young men standing in their skivvies.

At that time there was a particularly virulent strain of flu going around so the Army thought it best to inoculate the new recruits.  Pop's buddy had a rival in high school.  They dated the same girls, ran on the track team, competed academically for valedictorian.

Lo and behold, there sat his rival all dressed up as an Army corpsman administering flu shots.  Their eyes met and they squinted suspiciously at one another, like two hombres in a Sergio Leone film.  Pop's buddy approached his rival's station and gingerly pulled his waistband on his tidy whities down.  Unknown to him, his rival tapped the point of the syringe on the marble window sill just before he gave him the shot.

It must have been like getting vaccinated with a crochet hook.  Pop never got a second letter and married Mom the following January.  His buddy was inducted, but never saw action in Korea.  His rival stayed in the Army and was promoted through the ranks, eventually receiving an honorable discharge and then off to medical school.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 2, 2017)

SO.... The dumbass who tried to poll vault his pickup on my lawn last night just called the bar. It seem he claims that someone hit his truck in the parking lot.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> SO.... The dumbass who tried to poll vault his pickup on my lawn last night just called the bar. It seem he claims that someone hit his truck in the parking lot.



Sounds to me like he had no business behind the wheel of a vehicle.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 2, 2017)

Well, I saw the 3 of them leave. He WAS in the best shape of the bunch.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 2, 2017)

Saw 2nd heart doc today.
They  both are very pleased with his progress.
Took him to the barber and he looks great. Not like a grizzly bear anylonger. 

Then later I had appt. with my doc today.
I caught a head cold. Just what I need, NOT!!
She said its viral so nothing I can take to knock it out quickly.
Bummer, Mr. P does not need to get a head cold right now.
She said all I can do is stay away in another room. Use disinfect wipes on everthing after I touch it.
So it looks like I'm sleeping on the couch for about a week. 
She said that the shedding skin is what helps to spread this particular virus.
Of course it had to be viral and not bacterial.
Cripe!!!!!


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 2, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> SO.... The dumbass who tried to poll vault his pickup on my lawn last night just called the bar. It seem he claims that someone hit his truck in the parking lot.



Have him bring the truck by, I am sure you can accommodate him.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 2, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Saw 2nd heart doc today.
> They  both are very pleased with his progress.
> Took him to the barber and he looks great. Not like a grizzley bear anylonger.
> 
> ...



Mrs. Liberty has the bad cold, but I am on the couch.  What gives?


----------



## peach174 (Feb 2, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Saw 2nd heart doc today.
> ...



You don't want to catch it, do you?


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 2, 2017)

peach174 said:


> You don't want to catch it, do you?



You got that right sister.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 2, 2017)

Johnnie's Barbershop is haunted by Mabel, who used to own our famous Horseshoe Resturant.
She was very active while we were there.
Knocking on the walls and laughing!
I really liked Mabel she was such a big woman and so full of life. She died of cancer in the late 80's.
She was really good friends with Jonnie, she also haunts her restaurant.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 2, 2017)

I'm pissed off at the ground hog today.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 2, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> I'm pissed off at the ground hog today.



I blame the media.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 2, 2017)

<moves foxfyre's soapbox into position>


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 2, 2017)

InsaneForJesus said:


> LOL weather is crap here its nearly 14.13 here and we'v  got our lights on  looks like it could rain Scottish weather is crap most of the time


You are in Scotland, then?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 2, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05
> I have heard messages from the spirit world about pets that die. According to what I was told pets wait for us in higher realms, and they are often looked after by departed relatives, who keep them for us until we die.  They only move on and reincarnate, if we stop loving them.


Hence the legend of the Rainbow Bridge, no doubt?
If that applies, I have an entire tribe waiting to welcome me to the afterworld.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 2, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> So, last night, a customer (mid 50's) offered a very drunk woman (30) a ride. She has a broken leg, so he backed his pick-up onto the lawn out front to make it easier for her.
> What he didn't notice at the time were the hitching posts (4" octagonal wood sunk 18" in the ground) He backed completely over 1 and pushed the second over 45 degrees. OK I can maybe understand not noticing hitting the posts, but when he pulled forward, the one under the truck caught the rear bumper and lifted the rear of the truck off the ground. His second attempt at full power lifted the truck again and the back end came down a foot or so to the right.
> He HAD to feel that, but he took off almost hitting a car in the lot on his way out.
> Posts aren't damaged, but the lawn is torn up and post hole diggers will be needed.
> ASSHAT!


Buzzed driving_ is _drunk driving in Alaska.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 2, 2017)

Cold here, again. 
Work is slow, it's Chinese New Year, so the flights out of the Far East are minimal.  I went to work at midnight last night and didn't have a flight until just after 7 am.  Tonight is pretty similar.  I'm not complaining, it balances out those nights when I have to handle 4-5 flights on a shift.
I've noticed a few new CS visitors.  How cool is that?  We're getting quite international here, aren't we.
So sorry about Boo, Ringel.  Having lost my old lady cat late last year, in addition to my old lady dog, I can only shed a few tears to share your pain.  Hopefully, your remaining fur-fam are helping you by cuddling extra much.
Peach, I celebrate Mr. P's apparent recovery, may it continue apace.
Gracie, sweetie...you know I'm one of your biggest fans.  You and Mr.G have so much strength and are such a great icon for those of us who think our piddly little woes should be important. 
Thank you, Foxy, for you ongoing best wishes for all of us!


----------



## peach174 (Feb 2, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Cold here, again.
> Work is slow, it's Chinese New Year, so the flights out of the Far East are minimal.  I went to work at midnight last night and didn't have a flight until just after 7 am.  Tonight is pretty similar.  I'm not complaining, it balances out those nights when I have to handle 4-5 flights on a shift.
> I've noticed a few new CS visitors.  How cool is that?  We're getting quite international here, aren't we.
> So sorry about Boo, Ringel.  Having lost my old lady cat late last year, in addition to my old lady dog, I can only shed a few tears to share your pain.  Hopefully, your remaining fur-fam are helping you by cuddling extra much.
> ...



We shall see how well his heart is by next Friday.
They use a die that shows up on the sonogram.
They give it to him on Thursday morning and take a look, then after its been in his system in 24 hrs it will show more of the living and dead tissues on Friday morning, then we go from there about doing his open heart surgery.


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## blackhawk (Feb 2, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> I'm pissed off at the ground hog today.


I'm not we really don't have winter here anymore.


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 2, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > SO.... The dumbass who tried to poll vault his pickup on my lawn last night just called the bar. It seem he claims that someone hit his truck in the parking lot.
> ...


He apparently came back tonight as if nothing had happened. No word yet about whether or not he offered to pay for repairs. Glad it's my day off or he might have 11 .40 diameter holes in his damned truck


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 2, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> I'm pissed off at the ground hog today.


Maybe you should burn something?


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 2, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> <moves foxfyre's soapbox into position>


I think I've earned a demerit too.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 2, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > So, last night, a customer (mid 50's) offered a very drunk woman (30) a ride. She has a broken leg, so he backed his pick-up onto the lawn out front to make it easier for her.
> ...


Had the cops been around, it would have cost him about 4 grand to keep his license.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 2, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> <moves foxfyre's soapbox into position>



Naw, every now and then something is so important that needs to be said, we turn the monitor down just a wee bit.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 2, 2017)

Goodnight darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
Ernie for wellness,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Gracie for wellness and Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition who need a break big time right now.
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Sixfoot and all others we hope will find their way back.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 2, 2017)

I've got my first proctored exam for Anatomy and Physiology in a week.  I hope it sticks to mostly general information, because there's no way I'll be able to regurgitate all the information about the thousand and one different terms I've read about in the past month.  We have quizzes on the website we can do as many times as we want to, and I've gotten three of the four chapters we're working on pretty well down as far as those go.  Reading through the textbook, though, it is damnably hard to try and remember all this crap.  This glycolipid has these particular bonds, melanocytes and lipocytes are in connective tissue, the Golgi apparatus packages proteins, I want to bring whoever decided Greek and Latin should be the universal languages of medicine back from the dead so I can kill them again. 

Even when I can remember the terms, matching them to what they actually mean isn't happening.  I'm going to have to hope the test is mostly multiple choice and that seeing the answers will jog my memory enough.  If I have to just write out answers to a lot of this stuff I'm going to fail miserably.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 3, 2017)

Had an appt with my VA doc, they did labs at the beginning of Dec and I've been having some serious back pain that is interfering with my sleep.  He prescribed what is basically Valium so I can sleep, more muscle relaxants and capcaicin cream as well as more Voltarin Gel (for pain).  Capcaicin is the active ingredient in hot peppers, the wife rubbed a little on the sore areas on my back and it burned for about a half hour.........  He also wrote up a referral to see a Chiropractor.  
What's somewhat alarming is my triglycerides, HDL ratio, glucose and creatinine levels are slightly high so now it's time to get serious about my diet and exercise, I need to loose some weight.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 3, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I've got my first proctored exam for Anatomy and Physiology in a week.  I hope it sticks to mostly general information, because there's no way I'll be able to regurgitate all the information about the thousand and one different terms I've read about in the past month.  We have quizzes on the website we can do as many times as we want to, and I've gotten three of the four chapters we're working on pretty well down as far as those go.  Reading through the textbook, though, it is damnably hard to try and remember all this crap.  This glycolipid has these particular bonds, melanocytes and lipocytes are in connective tissue, the Golgi apparatus packages proteins, I want to bring whoever decided Greek and Latin should be the universal languages of medicine back from the dead so I can kill them again.
> 
> Even when I can remember the terms, matching them to what they actually mean isn't happening.  I'm going to have to hope the test is mostly multiple choice and that seeing the answers will jog my memory enough.  If I have to just write out answers to a lot of this stuff I'm going to fail miserably.


I found that when you read those terms if you write them down with what they mean your retention rate goes up to at least 70%.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 3, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I've got my first proctored exam for Anatomy and Physiology in a week.  I hope it sticks to mostly general information, because there's no way I'll be able to regurgitate all the information about the thousand and one different terms I've read about in the past month.  We have quizzes on the website we can do as many times as we want to, and I've gotten three of the four chapters we're working on pretty well down as far as those go.  Reading through the textbook, though, it is damnably hard to try and remember all this crap.  This glycolipid has these particular bonds, melanocytes and lipocytes are in connective tissue, the Golgi apparatus packages proteins, I want to bring whoever decided Greek and Latin should be the universal languages of medicine back from the dead so I can kill them again.
> 
> Even when I can remember the terms, matching them to what they actually mean isn't happening.  I'm going to have to hope the test is mostly multiple choice and that seeing the answers will jog my memory enough.  If I have to just write out answers to a lot of this stuff I'm going to fail miserably.



Strange they would use a proctologist for a written test.

Work those synapses bro.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 3, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I've got my first proctored exam for Anatomy and Physiology in a week.  I hope it sticks to mostly general information, because there's no way I'll be able to regurgitate all the information about the thousand and one different terms I've read about in the past month.  We have quizzes on the website we can do as many times as we want to, and I've gotten three of the four chapters we're working on pretty well down as far as those go.  Reading through the textbook, though, it is damnably hard to try and remember all this crap.  This glycolipid has these particular bonds, melanocytes and lipocytes are in connective tissue, the Golgi apparatus packages proteins, I want to bring whoever decided Greek and Latin should be the universal languages of medicine back from the dead so I can kill them again.
> 
> Even when I can remember the terms, matching them to what they actually mean isn't happening.  I'm going to have to hope the test is mostly multiple choice and that seeing the answers will jog my memory enough.  If I have to just write out answers to a lot of this stuff I'm going to fail miserably.



Well we'll just have to hope they are reasonable with the exam.  I remember one time I had an important geography test coming up and the teacher said we would be required to draw the border of one European country and place the most important cities in it.  Something was going on just then--I can't remember what--but I didn't have enough time to study.  So I focused on England and memorized that one country.

Boy was I glad when the teacher said:  "Draw England."


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 3, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Had an appt with my VA doc, they did labs at the beginning of Dec and I've been having some serious back pain that is interfering with my sleep.  He prescribed what is basically Valium so I can sleep, more muscle relaxants and capcaicin cream as well as more Voltarin Gel (for pain).  Capcaicin is the active ingredient in hot peppers, the wife rubbed a little on the sore areas on my back and it burned for about a half hour.........  He also wrote up a referral to see a Chiropractor.
> What's somewhat alarming is my triglycerides, HDL ratio, glucose and creatinine levels are slightly high so now it's time to get serious about my diet and exercise, I need to loose some weight.



I have found the most effective sleep aid for me is two extra strength Tylenol PM (except I use the generic 500 mg acetaminophen PM) plus one 220 mg naproxen before retiring.  I still don't sleep through the night but I usually get 4 to 6 hours uninterrupted sleep before the cat naps begin.

For the other, increase your water intake and add chia seed or ground flax seed (grind it in your coffee grinder) to your diet.  That plus a reasonably sensible diet usually takes care of it.  The water intake is very important to combat the higher creatine levels and especially if you're taking the seed because both are very high fiber, as well as having high good omega fatty acids in the right proportions and that requires a balance of plenty of plain water.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 3, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Had an appt with my VA doc, they did labs at the beginning of Dec and I've been having some serious back pain that is interfering with my sleep.  He prescribed what is basically Valium so I can sleep, more muscle relaxants and capcaicin cream as well as more Voltarin Gel (for pain).  Capcaicin is the active ingredient in hot peppers, the wife rubbed a little on the sore areas on my back and it burned for about a half hour.........  He also wrote up a referral to see a Chiropractor.
> ...


Water Ma'am?  Don't touch the stuff, fish fornicate in it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 3, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



LOL.  Well it does wonders for all sorts of uglies including helping with arthritis pain, feeling blah when we get even slightly dehydrated, and sufficient water is critical in the right kind of high fiber diet that helps with all kinds of aches and pains, reduces bad cholesterol and boosts good cholesterol, and improves health generally.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 3, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


It's supposedly a WC Fields quote and I'm surprised I was even able to recall it as groggy as I am right now.  They gave me generic Elavil to help me sleep, next time I'll take it much earlier.  When I woke up I ground my coffee and put it in the basket then turn the coffee maker on, a few seconds later the coffee machine beeps, no way, it can't be done already......  Okay, add water, good.  A minute later, why do I not hear it heating up the water......  Okay, turn it on........


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 3, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Given that I hadn't practiced a religiously healthy diet for a long time, I was surprised when my last round of blood tests showed all the cholesterol categories well within normal range.  I had been on a modified Budwig protocol that includes well blended cottage cheese with flax oil (2 parts cottage cheese to 1 part organic flax oil) and ground flax seed for several months before the last blood test.

Then I was visiting with Hombre's nephew in Arkansas who said his cholesterol levels were elevated and his doctor told him to just add some chia seed to his diet every day.  And that brought it right back down to normal.  And that clued me in as to why my own cholesterol levels were normal--chia seed and ground flax seed both have that effect.

Which is Healthier: Chia Seeds or Flax Seeds?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 3, 2017)

Spent some quality time today with the lawyer.  Put the farm in a trust, got a new will, medical power of attorney, living will and had a couple of cups of real good coffee.  Hey, I'm all ready to die just to find out how well all of this stuff works!


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 3, 2017)

InsaneForJesus said:


> LOL weather is crap here its nearly 14.13 here and we'v  got our lights on  looks like it could rain Scottish weather is crap most of the time



Weather for the mug of good Scottish whiskey, yeah?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 3, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Spent some quality time today with the lawyer.  Put the farm in a trust, got a new will, medical power of attorney, living will and had a couple of cups of real good coffee.  Hey, I'm all ready to die just to find out how well all of this stuff works!



But please don't.  Thank you.


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 3, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I've got my first proctored exam for Anatomy and Physiology in a week.  I hope it sticks to mostly general information, because there's no way I'll be able to regurgitate all the information about the thousand and one different terms I've read about in the past month.  We have quizzes on the website we can do as many times as we want to, and I've gotten three of the four chapters we're working on pretty well down as far as those go.  Reading through the textbook, though, it is damnably hard to try and remember all this crap.  This glycolipid has these particular bonds, melanocytes and lipocytes are in connective tissue, the Golgi apparatus packages proteins, I want to bring whoever decided Greek and Latin should be the universal languages of medicine back from the dead so I can kill them again.
> 
> Even when I can remember the terms, matching them to what they actually mean isn't happening.  I'm going to have to hope the test is mostly multiple choice and that seeing the answers will jog my memory enough.  If I have to just write out answers to a lot of this stuff I'm going to fail miserably.



Don't surrender before the battle, just enjoy the process.. At least, you'll have another thing to remember some years later


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 3, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I've got my first proctored exam for Anatomy and Physiology in a week.  I hope it sticks to mostly general information, because there's no way I'll be able to regurgitate all the information about the thousand and one different terms I've read about in the past month.  We have quizzes on the website we can do as many times as we want to, and I've gotten three of the four chapters we're working on pretty well down as far as those go.  Reading through the textbook, though, it is damnably hard to try and remember all this crap.  This glycolipid has these particular bonds, melanocytes and lipocytes are in connective tissue, the Golgi apparatus packages proteins, I want to bring whoever decided Greek and Latin should be the universal languages of medicine back from the dead so I can kill them again.
> ...



I kind of hate the process, but thanks.


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 3, 2017)

Tomorrow... emm... already today I'm going to meet with my schoolmates in traditional meeting somewhere in a beer bar. It's interesting, who would be there this year... I hope, my school love would visit this meeting - but usually she ignores its - so sad...  

About twenty two years, when I've completed this school and entered at University...


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 3, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Tomorrow... emm... already today I'm going to meet with my schoolmates in traditional meeting somewhere in a beer bar. It's interesting, who would be there this year... I hope, my school love would visit this meeting - but usually she ignores its - so sad...
> 
> About twenty two years, when I've completed this school and entered at University...



?  You'll be in school 22 years before you enter the university?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 3, 2017)

We are leaving for the motel tomorrow. Last night here in the leaky RV, for which I am thankful because it now smells of shrooms, mold and bleach. Can't handle it anymore, even though it's money we can't really afford to spend...Our health is more important. Then, next week...Off on another unexpected adventure up north.

I tried to stay here. Tried for months. It just is not to be. But I did try. I think I sent out at least 200 emails and texts and phone calls asking about rooms, houses, apts, etc...All to no avail. I guess 39 years here meant nothing.

So..New county, new town, new life at our ages. Who would thunk?
Certainly not us.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 3, 2017)

peach174 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Cold here, again.
> ...


Crossing my hooks and hoping for a favorable outcome, Peach.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 3, 2017)

Gracie said:


> We are leaving for the motel tomorrow. Last night here in the leaky RV, for which I am thankful because it now smells of shrooms, mold and bleach. Can't handle it anymore, even though it's money we can't really afford to spend...Our health is more important. Then, next week...Off on another unexpected adventure up north.
> 
> I tried to stay here. Tried for months. It just is not to be. But I did try. I think I sent out at least 200 emails and texts and phone calls asking about rooms, houses, apts, etc...All to no avail. I guess 39 years here meant nothing.
> 
> ...


Best wishes for you coming adventure, you and MrG, both.  Personally, I believe you guys have earned a break...and a decent home.  Good luck, sweetie!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 3, 2017)

blackhawk said:


>


Not on a message board, and especially not in the lame-stream media.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 3, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


For many years now, I have restricted my alcohol intake to home.  First: I will not drive "buzzed", or otherwise impaired.  It's iced tea or coffee for me, so I'd be a designated helper if I hung out at your place.  Second: It breaks my cheap-assed heart to pay as much for one drink as it would cost me to buy the whole six-pack or fifth and take it home for "safe" consumption.  At home, we usually judge we are too inebriated when we can no longer count-out for cribbage. 
Damned old people!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 3, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Goodnight darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> ...


Crocus are the harbinger of Spring here.  Those and the "chica-dee-dee"s.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 3, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I've got my first proctored exam for Anatomy and Physiology in a week.  I hope it sticks to mostly general information, because there's no way I'll be able to regurgitate all the information about the thousand and one different terms I've read about in the past month.  We have quizzes on the website we can do as many times as we want to, and I've gotten three of the four chapters we're working on pretty well down as far as those go.  Reading through the textbook, though, it is damnably hard to try and remember all this crap.  This glycolipid has these particular bonds, melanocytes and lipocytes are in connective tissue, the Golgi apparatus packages proteins, I want to bring whoever decided Greek and Latin should be the universal languages of medicine back from the dead so I can kill them again.
> 
> Even when I can remember the terms, matching them to what they actually mean isn't happening.  I'm going to have to hope the test is mostly multiple choice and that seeing the answers will jog my memory enough.  If I have to just write out answers to a lot of this stuff I'm going to fail miserably.


Good luck, Montro.
I always tell my students that any profession includes its own language.  You are still learning your new language.  Practice will ease its use.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 3, 2017)

Wow, that Elavil is potent, took one last night around 10PM, was groggy (and fighting it) till I lost the battle at 3PM this afternoon.  The second my head hit the pillow I was out for 2 hours, still slightly groggy but no where like earlier.  I'm gonna skip it tonight and maybe take a half tomorrow around 9PM.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 3, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Water is only worth drinking after it has been filtered through something else.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 3, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Hopefully not kidneys.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 3, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Goodnight darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...



The chickadees are pretty much a year round bird here.  But yes, the crocus is the harbinger of spring.  And they came up through the snow just like that when we were still up on the mountain.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 3, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Nah, I was actually thinking: coffee grounds, tea leaves, or various grains.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 3, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Many years ago, I was shocked by a rather proper friend of mine.  We were out skiing and the chickadees were saying "Dee-dee-dee", instead of the usual "chicka-dee-dee".  She observed that "dee-dee-dee" was akin to chickadee "hey-baybee".


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Sarah G (Feb 3, 2017)

Gracie said:


> We are leaving for the motel tomorrow. Last night here in the leaky RV, for which I am thankful because it now smells of shrooms, mold and bleach. Can't handle it anymore, even though it's money we can't really afford to spend...Our health is more important. Then, next week...Off on another unexpected adventure up north.
> 
> I tried to stay here. Tried for months. It just is not to be. But I did try. I think I sent out at least 200 emails and texts and phone calls asking about rooms, houses, apts, etc...All to no avail. I guess 39 years here meant nothing.
> 
> ...


Best of luck in your new diggs.  Hope it's the start of a brand new shiny life for you guys.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 3, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Spent some quality time today with the lawyer.  Put the farm in a trust, got a new will, medical power of attorney, living will and had a couple of cups of real good coffee.  Hey, I'm all ready to die just to find out how well all of this stuff works!



I plan on contesting the will.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 3, 2017)

Gracie said:


> We are leaving for the motel tomorrow. Last night here in the leaky RV, for which I am thankful because it now smells of shrooms, mold and bleach. Can't handle it anymore, even though it's money we can't really afford to spend...Our health is more important. Then, next week...Off on another unexpected adventure up north.
> 
> I tried to stay here. Tried for months. It just is not to be. But I did try. I think I sent out at least 200 emails and texts and phone calls asking about rooms, houses, apts, etc...All to no avail. I guess 39 years here meant nothing.
> 
> ...



Grow where your planted works better for mushrooms than people.


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 3, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Tomorrow... emm... already today I'm going to meet with my schoolmates in traditional meeting somewhere in a beer bar. It's interesting, who would be there this year... I hope, my school love would visit this meeting - but usually she ignores its - so sad...
> ...



No, it was 22 years ago. I was 16 (a some months younger, because I was born at autumn )


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi America, I am up at your bedtime. It is coming up to 6am and I cant sleep so I got up.
There is a TV film channel starting at six but its a repeat, so I will have to watch a DVD.


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 4, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Some years I drove "buzzed"... but one day at evening I wanted to visit shop at neighbour village to buy some beer more, and got into police raid. They stopped me but didn't find I'm drunk,because I admitted of other rules violation at once.... After it I never drink when driving, because I don't believe, in other cases it would be so easy for me. In Russia there are a strong rules against alcohol - if you have in blood any alcohol, you'll got at least serious fee and cancel of license for the several months... If you repeat it - you can get in prison for some months...

Now I prefer to smoke, when I'm driving  Or to use foots and another transport - in towns it's not a problem


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 4, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Hi America, I am up at your bedtime. It is coming up to 6am and I cant sleep so I got up.
> There is a TV film channel starting at six but its a repeat, so I will have to watch a DVD.



High! You're only up, but I'm already at office and starting to work! For the change of one day, I was sick this week 

You're in Greenwich area, I'm in +3 timezone (and my clients in +5 timezone )


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 4, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Hi America, I am up at your bedtime. It is coming up to 6am and I cant sleep so I got up.
> ...



I remember work ! but I am retired now.


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 4, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



It's just a chance to make own work more comfortable and interesting ) And also to watch films, when you want... Early morning, with a potion of oatmeal (with butter), a sandwitch with sausage and another one with jam and a cup of coffee with milk.

Is it right, the British tradition is to drink tea without anything? I like it, but my wife taught me to use sweet snacks with tea - cookies, chocolate and so on...

And sometimes I drink tea in "Soviet style" - sugared, but with non-sweet sandwitch )


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 4, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



If I get up early I have a cup of tea and a small apple pie. Later I have some breakfast cereal.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 4, 2017)

Good morning Dajjal and sbiker.  It is going on midnight here in the Mountain zone and I will be headed to bed shortly.  It is afternoon in Ho Chi Minh City where esthermoon is, close to Dajjal's time for IFJ in Scotland and Dalia in France.  I imagine our midwesterners and easterners here in the states are already in bed but our west coasters and GallantWarrior are still up for awhile.  It all makes sense to me until one of our Aussies show up and I just can't quite get the hang of what time it is there.

But anyway you folks across the pond have a great day and I'll see you sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 4, 2017)

Goodnight darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
Ernie for wellness,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Gracie for wellness and Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition who need a break big time right now.
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Sixfoot and all others we hope will find their way back.


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 4, 2017)

While you all sleeping, let's organize the minute of depression about a targets we hadn't reached in our life... 


P.S.  Whining cat and whining fly,
         Whining airplane at sky,
         Eye is whining from shampoo....
         Let yourself be whining too


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 4, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Hi America, I am up at your bedtime. It is coming up to 6am and I cant sleep so I got up.
> There is a TV film channel starting at six but its a repeat, so I will have to watch a DVD.



Same here Dajal, except mine is closer to morning and something from work is bothering me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 4, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> While you all sleeping, let's organize the minute of depression about a targets we hadn't reached in our life...
> 
> 
> P.S.  Whining cat and whining fly,
> ...



I don't call it whining though.  I call it venting, and I allow myself 20 minutes of each day to do that.  It is cathartic and refreshing and I'm usually bored with it by the time I'm done.  The rest of the day I can then approach with more positive attitude.  Usually.  Well mostly.  Well some of the time.

I have always loved the song and it can be interpreted so many different ways.  I prefer the explanation that it is a call to give up and stop fighting what we cannot change.  Sometimes to lay down our guns and walk away can be the most noble and positive choice.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2017)

We are now done with the RV and are now in our motel room for the next 4 days. I won't miss the RV, but I am thankful for the shelter it did us in our time of need.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 4, 2017)

Gracie said:


> We are now done with the RV and are now in our motel room for the next 4 days. I won't miss the RV, but I am thankful for the shelter it did us in our time of need.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



Well I'm glad you three are in a clean, dry, unsmelly place.  And we will hope it is smooth sailing from now on.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 4, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Ummm...what do you smoke?  Here in Alaska, it's legal to smoke marijuana...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 4, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Hi America, I am up at your bedtime. It is coming up to 6am and I cant sleep so I got up.
> ...


Time zone changes...so funny.  If  want to talk to my daughter (in Okinawa) I have to count -6 hours +a day.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 4, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


Oatmeal is good.  I also like miso or some other light snack.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 4, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> While you all sleeping, let's organize the minute of depression about a targets we hadn't reached in our life...
> 
> 
> P.S.  Whining cat and whining fly,
> ...


ли я сказать вам, что кафе было бы здорово?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 4, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > While you all sleeping, let's organize the minute of depression about a targets we hadn't reached in our life...
> ...



I don't know what you said GW, but I trust you completely that it is legal for the Coffee Shop.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 4, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


Perfectly OK.  I originally suggested Sbiker might like the CS.  I'm thinking, he does.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2017)

Wouldn't you know it? I got a phone call from a gal that has a room. She said all three of us, 600 per month with utilities included...And she is 25 miles away from us...Located across the street from the senior low income housing place we are listed at.
We are going to meet her tomorrow and look at the room. Talk about last minute eh?
But, I have to check everything out before I mess up a guaranteed thing up north.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 4, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Wouldn't you know it? I got a phone call from a gal that has a room. She said all three of us, 600 per month with utilities included...And she is 25 miles away from us...Located across the street from the senior low income housing place we are listed at.
> We are going to meet her tomorrow and look at the room. Talk about last minute eh?
> But, I have to check everything out before I mess up a guaranteed thing up north.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



Great news!    Congrats!


----------



## Sherry (Feb 4, 2017)

Hope all the CS folks are doing well. I skimmed over the past couple of weeks...very sorry to hear about Boo, and excited for Gracie's new prospects. Tomorrow we are dropping my Mom off at the Lung Institute where she will spend a few days receiving stem cell therapy for her advanced COPD. This is her last chance to regain some quality of life, so we are praying hard. I need to go make my 7-layer Mexican appetizer for the Super Bowl.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2017)

You know...We have struggled so hard to stay here but I think this aspect of our lives is over. All my docs are here, but none are really helping me. Over a month now, and I still have diarrhea...And I mean it is just water. Seriously. Water. Nothing solid. I have now lost 30 lbs, and had blood tests done and all I get from the doc is "stress" and "take immodium".

Maybe it's time for a new county and new docs.

I think we will head north after all. Time to let this place go.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 4, 2017)

Sherry said:


> Hope all the CS folks are doing well. I skimmed over the past couple of weeks...very sorry to hear about Boo, and excited for Gracie's new prospects. Tomorrow we are dropping my Mom off at the Lung Institute where she will spend a few days receiving stem cell therapy for her advanced COPD. This is her last chance to regain some quality of life, so we are praying hard. I need to go make my 7-layer Mexican appetizer for the Super Bowl.



Sorry your mom isn't doing well Sherry.  I lost my uncle to COPD in September.  I don't think they tried that particular treatment with him though so we'll put her in the immediate urgency department.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 4, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



And we like sbiker.     I really do love all our Coffee Shoppers.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 4, 2017)

Gracie said:


> You know...We have struggled so hard to stay here but I think this aspect of our lives is over. All my docs are here, but none are really helping me. Over a month now, and I still have diarrhea...And I mean it is just water. Seriously. Water. Nothing solid. I have now lost 30 lbs, and had blood tests done and all I get from the doc is "stress" and "take immodium".
> 
> Maybe it's time for a new county and new docs.
> 
> ...



Maybe take a look since you have a few days left there?  Just to be sure?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 4, 2017)

Goodnight darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
Ernie for wellness,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Gracie for wellness and Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition who need a break big time right now.
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom for the treatment to be successful.
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Sixfoot and all others we hope will find their way back.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 5, 2017)

And here it is, Super Bowl Sunday!

Here in my neck of the woods, the Super Bowl is usually a very festive, frantic time of year.  My beloved Pittsburgh Steelers have played in eight of the fifty one Super Bowls, winning six of them, more than any other team in the NFL.

But this is an off year with not much to offer us.  Instead, we'll watch the commercials for fun.  Here's a game you and your Super Bowl party can play during the commercials.  Everyone picks a topic.  Soda and beers, insurance and finance, snack and fast foods, television and movies, automobiles and accessories, airlines and travel, computers and cell phones.

Every time one of your ads comes on, you win a point.  The most points wins.  Make it a cool prize like a gift card or a bottle of wine.

Experience has taught me that movies and television programs usually does rather well.


----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2017)

Gracie said:


> You know...We have struggled so hard to stay here but I think this aspect of our lives is over. All my docs are here, but none are really helping me. Over a month now, and I still have diarrhea...And I mean it is just water. Seriously. Water. Nothing solid. I have now lost 30 lbs, and had blood tests done and all I get from the doc is "stress" and "take immodium".
> 
> Maybe it's time for a new county and new docs.
> 
> ...




♥ you Gracie!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 5, 2017)

Good morning all.  Another beautiful winter day that feels more like spring in New Mexico.  Just put a lovely roast in the slow cooker for dinner tonight.  Mixed feelings about dealing with Super Bowl stuff on TV all day--no party here but it's Super Bowl Sunday all the same.  Right now have the TV off because even the news cable channels are dominated with Super Bowl stuff. My big sis is staying with us for a few days and waiting for her to get up to start breakfast.  Hope everybody is geared up for pleasant Sunday.


----------



## esthermoon (Feb 5, 2017)

Hi Foxfyre!


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 5, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  Another beautiful winter day that feels more like spring in New Mexico.  Just put a lovely roast in the slow cooker for dinner tonight.  Mixed feelings about dealing with Super Bowl stuff on TV all day--no party here but it's Super Bowl Sunday all the same.  Right now have the TV off because even the news cable channels are dominated with Super Bowl stuff. My big sis is staying with us for a few days and waiting for her to get up to start breakfast.  Hope everybody is geared up for pleasant Sunday.


Good morning back atcha.  Superbowl Sunday, have my shopping list completed and ready to go all I'm waiting for is the pre-game to get into full swing and I'm out the door.  No traffic, no family reunions in the aisles, no lines at the checkout.......  This is my favorite shopping day.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 5, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> And here it is, Super Bowl Sunday!
> 
> Here in my neck of the woods, the Super Bowl is usually a very festive, frantic time of year.  My beloved Pittsburgh Steelers have played in eight of the fifty one Super Bowls, winning six of them, more than any other team in the NFL.
> 
> ...



But. . .that means we would have to watch every commercial.  When do you get to go to the fridge to get a beer?  Okay, we don't drink beer here but you get my drift.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 5, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all.  Another beautiful winter day that feels more like spring in New Mexico.  Just put a lovely roast in the slow cooker for dinner tonight.  Mixed feelings about dealing with Super Bowl stuff on TV all day--no party here but it's Super Bowl Sunday all the same.  Right now have the TV off because even the news cable channels are dominated with Super Bowl stuff. My big sis is staying with us for a few days and waiting for her to get up to start breakfast.  Hope everybody is geared up for pleasant Sunday.
> ...



LOL.  I love it.  I wish I needed to go to the store for something.  But I'll dutifully watch the game and the multi-million dollar commercials so as to be socially correct with hubbie and my sis.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 5, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


The only drawback will be most store employees will all be busy watching the game on their handhelds so getting help or getting checked out could be slightly problematic.........


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 5, 2017)

Going to be a hot day at Doc's. I've prepared a bunch of stuffed jalapenos and my partner has made a couple bushels of buffalo wings. Chips, dips, chilli and a couple cakes will keep everyone happy, Cuban coffee will keep them awake, and popcorn will keep them thirsty.

My jalapenos (scale up or down)
2 pounds jalapenos split lengthways and cleaned
1 8 oz package cream cheese softened
1 or 1 1/2 cup of shredded sharp cheddar
1/2 cup finely sliced green onion
1 pound andouille or hot Italian sausage cooked and drained

Bake about 20 minutes at 425


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 5, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Going to be a hot day at Doc's. I've prepared a bunch of stuffed jalapenos and my partner has made a couple bushels of buffalo wings. Chips, dips, chilli and a couple cakes will keep everyone happy, Cuban coffee will keep them awake, and popcorn will keep them thirsty.
> 
> My jalapenos (scale up or down)
> 2 pounds jalapenos split lengthways and cleaned
> ...



I wish I could have some of that. Not being a cook I just eat chicken salad every day.


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 5, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I'm not a lover of cannabis, only tobacco.... but Alaska is becoming more attractive for me... )


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 5, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...






gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > While you all sleeping, let's organize the minute of depression about a targets we hadn't reached in our life...
> ...



Здесь в кафе очень приятно общаться. Теплая атмосфера, хорошая компания - что может быть лучше?


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 5, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Wouldn't you know it? I got a phone call from a gal that has a room. She said all three of us, 600 per month with utilities included...And she is 25 miles away from us...Located across the street from the senior low income housing place we are listed at.
> We are going to meet her tomorrow and look at the room. Talk about last minute eh?
> But, I have to check everything out before I mess up a guaranteed thing up north.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



Hold Fast! Life is like zebra...


----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2017)

Five people live there. With us included, 7 people. Two dogs counting karma. 1 bathroom for 6 people because she uses the master bath alone.
We passed on it. North we go!

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Dalia (Feb 5, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


Bonsoir à tous, Sbiker one of my friend is Russian i ask her to respond to me in Russian : do you like Putin ?
She told me YES in Russian after in French it is a good thing for her to understand and speak French i don't understant a thing in Russian  and she is very nice


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 5, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Well I know what da and net and spaseebo (sp?)is in Russian.  After that it is all Greek to me.


----------



## Dalia (Feb 5, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


Bonsoir Foxfyre, it is very hard to learn a new language and here in France every région have is own talking way i mean it is a différent French in the nord like Normandie or the Chtis from de nord palais de Calais French peoples don't understant it themself.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 5, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



Really dalia?  I always thought of French as a pure language with only one proper way to speak it.  But you seem to have as many regional accents as we do.  I can usually spot somebody from Boston or Brooklyn or Dallas or Louisiana for instance.  And yes, sometimes they can't understand each other.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 5, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


sbiker is a real hoot for me.  I enjoy having a Russian correspondent.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 5, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


German is similar.  Most Germans speak "Hochdeutsch" (high german) but every region has its own dialect.  By the time I left Germany in 1988, I spoke fairly passible Beyerish (Bavarian).  You've even observed that we have regional differences, as well.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 5, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


Not a fan myself, I am allergic to marijuana.  A good craft-brewed beer or my own home-made mead serves me well enough for any celebration. 
I am thinking of marketing some cannabis-friendly compost, though.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 5, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


Я был уверен, что вам понравится люди здесь.  Они очень дружелюбны и понимания.  Без политика, ни одна религия не делает его мирным.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 5, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Five people live there. With us included, 7 people. Two dogs counting karma. 1 bathroom for 6 people because she uses the master bath alone.
> We passed on it. North we go!
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


OH, hell, yeah!  I'd end up pissing on the nearest bush in the yard and brushing my teeth in the kitchen sink!  There are limits, seriously.  Good pass, Gracie!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 5, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Funny story, Dahlia.  When I lived in Germany, I went to a German school to learn French.  German-to-French.  It was funny because my native language is American English.  Later, when I went to school to learn Russian, all my teachers thought my Russian had a very distinct German accent.  Later, after I learned Russian, many Germans thought I had a Czech accent (Slavick).


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 5, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


My partner bought a nice gift for me once, a book in "Russian".  It was actually in Greek.  Cyrillic alphabet is based on Greek and is easily mistaken.  Consequently, I can sound out Greek words without necessarily knowing what they mean.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 5, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



And I had a friend whose native language is American English living in Thailand and teaching Greek in China and Tibet.  And he spoke neither fluent Chinese or whatever they speak in Tibet.  But somehow he managed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 6, 2017)

Goodnight darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Sherry’s Mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
Ernie for wellness,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Gracie for wellness and Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition who need a break big time right now.
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Sixfoot and all others we hope will find their way back.






*Just remember in the winter, *
*far beneath the bitter snow *
*Lies the seed, that with the sun's love*
* in the spring becomes the rose.*​


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 6, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Putin is not only one Russia man to like ))


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 6, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



Using tabbed lexicon, you could be understandable at all unofficial Russia, knowing only a few words, prepositions and rules of word-constructing... and some experience to use it  But it's not a way to talk with respectable people


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 6, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



How interesting. Russian have a significant differences only at south and Ukrainian places... Only some differences of prononsations, for the experienced ear


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 6, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Some years I worked in Siberia and periodically think about any rotational work to view new places... But Vankor is too extremal for me, maybe to try something in Alaska? :-\ Do you know, has the visa regime at Alaska differences, or it's the same, like in other US?


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 6, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Политика и религия - это вещи, которые должны помогать строить, а не разрушать. Человечество слишком увлечено войнами за ресурсы Земли, в то время, как давно уже пора осваивать Солнечную систему. В перерывах общаясь так, как общаемся здесь мы


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 6, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



Remains a Jules Verne story about geographer, who learned Portuguese, when he want to learn Spanish  Do you like Jules Verne?


----------



## Kat (Feb 6, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Five people live there. With us included, 7 people. Two dogs counting karma. 1 bathroom for 6 people because she uses the master bath alone.
> We passed on it. North we go!
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app




When do you go? I don't remember the details of this one...??


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 6, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> But. . .that means we would have to watch every commercial.  When do you get to go to the fridge to get a beer?  Okay, we don't drink beer here but you get my drift.



You move the refrigerator into the family room.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 6, 2017)

How about that Super Bowl?  Really great game.  One of the best I have ever watched.  Neither team was my favorite and I didn't really care who won although I was leaning towards Atlanta.  This will go down as a classic!


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 6, 2017)

Amazing concentration by Edelman on his catch.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 6, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Going to be a hot day at Doc's. I've prepared a bunch of stuffed jalapenos and my partner has made a couple bushels of buffalo wings. Chips, dips, chilli and a couple cakes will keep everyone happy, Cuban coffee will keep them awake, and popcorn will keep them thirsty.
> ...


You should give it a try. I'm self taught. Pick a dish you like and search out a recipe. Instructions are included in any decent recipe and if you have any questions, you have the coffee shop to give you advice. ANyone with the creativity I've seen in your paintings is certainly creative enough to cook a simple meal.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 6, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 110941


That was the look on my face when I woke up and saw the final superbowl score. I left Doc's in the 3rs quarter and the score was 28 - 9. When I got home, I turned on Investigation Discovery and basically wrote off the Patriots.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 6, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Hi Ernie, Thanks for the input. I am glad you like my paintings. But I doubt I am going to change my ways now.
Chicken salad is easy, besides my cooker went bang and I would have to get a new one before I can cook.
Although I do have a double electric ring which I use to heat up some tins when I run out of chicken.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 6, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



That's why I don't use my little translator program much to communicate with friends in other languages, because I don't trust it to say what I mean to say.  It is useful in translating what they are saying.  Unfortunately it doesn't include Russian.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 6, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Babylon has been rated the best for 2017 and it's free.  (Yes it has Russian).  You don't even have to download it just do the translation online.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 6, 2017)

Kat said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Five people live there. With us included, 7 people. Two dogs counting karma. 1 bathroom for 6 people because she uses the master bath alone.
> ...


Wednesday morning


saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > But. . .that means we would have to watch every commercial.  When do you get to go to the fridge to get a beer?  Okay, we don't drink beer here but you get my drift.
> ...




Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 6, 2017)

Good morning everybody.  Big sis and I were up until 2 a.m. this morning playing old music and just reminiscing. So it is slow going so far this morning.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 6, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Big sis and I were up until 2 a.m. this morning playing old music and just reminiscing. So it is slow going so far this morning.



When does the band get back together?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 6, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



I'll try it.  Unless I'm very sure of the source, I am really leery about downloading free software.  So no download is a big plus.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 6, 2017)

Overcast and rain last night but none today. Just foggy. Not too cold tho. Feeling much better too. That damn RV was poisoning us!

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 6, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 110941
> ...



I bet a lot of folks did Ernie.  If it is any consolation, we all were pulling for Atlanta here and I guess you probably were too. But you have to give it to the Patriots.  They got it done.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 6, 2017)

Barely got it done. Atlanta made them work for it.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 6, 2017)

Being I'm from New England, I sympathize more with the Patriots, but I wouldn't call me a fan. I did think pre-game that Brady REALLY wanted Goodell to hand him the Vince Lombardi Trophy after the ball pressure crap last year.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 6, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Big sis and I were up until 2 a.m. this morning playing old music and just reminiscing. So it is slow going so far this morning.


I love that when my sister's come to town.  . You learn something new about each other every time!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 6, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  Big sis and I were up until 2 a.m. this morning playing old music and just reminiscing. So it is slow going so far this morning.
> ...



It used to be that way when my sis and I lived in separate states.  But now we live 5 minutes apart and she moves in with us for a few days now and then I think when she just wants a movie fix and some good meals.  She doesn't cook.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 6, 2017)

Earlier today the wife went to use her phone......  No power......  It had been plugged in overnight.  Tried other outlets just in case but apparently it had a real problem so off to Verizon.  To make a long story short we now have new phones........  Luckily they were able to get her's to power up but we didn't know how long that would last but at least we were able to transfer all her data to her new phone.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 6, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I can see my youngest doing that when I am gone.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 6, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Earlier today the wife went to use her phone......  No power......  It had been plugged in overnight.  Tried other outlets just in case but apparently it had a real problem so off to Verizon.  To make a long story short we now have new phones........  Luckily they were able to get her's to power up but we didn't know how long that would last but at least we were able to transfer all her data to her new phone.



Hopefully your old phone didn't teach the new one the power down trick.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 6, 2017)

By the way I now have two Droid Ultras for sale........


----------



## Gracie (Feb 6, 2017)

I have no clue what my phone is, but so far...It does fine. Some sort of Android thingy.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Sbiker (Feb 6, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



But what about online google translator?


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 6, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Earlier today the wife went to use her phone......  No power......  It had been plugged in overnight.  Tried other outlets just in case but apparently it had a real problem so off to Verizon.  To make a long story short we now have new phones........  Luckily they were able to get her's to power up but we didn't know how long that would last but at least we were able to transfer all her data to her new phone.



 I'm usually not sure, how correct old data could be transferred to new phone, and usually take an old phone too, till any borign day force me to transfer data


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 7, 2017)

Goodnight darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary.
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
Ernie for wellness,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Gracie for wellness and Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition who need a break big time right now.
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Sixfoot and all others we hope will find their way back.


----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2017)

Gracie. Would you mind telling me what exactly you are doing, or going? Maybe you gave details around the time my mom died, because I can't remember..
I hope it is something good.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 7, 2017)

She and hubbie are headed several hours north, Kat, where they will move in with a single guy, I believe, who needs a house mate and someone to share expenses. She will fill you in when she gets back here I'm sure.

Meanwhile, good morning all.  Looking at all the rain in California now and thinking how Mr. & Mrs. G must be hating that by now.  But California sure needs it. Looks on the radar that most of it is north of where they are right now.

Sunny and pleasant in Albuquerque--we will probably get up to or near 60 today.  Sure doesn't feel like February.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 7, 2017)

Rain you say?  Hmm...when did I move to California?


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 7, 2017)

saveliberty is back to tree cutting/hauling capacity.  Prayer vigil did its job, thank you all.

A tree did try to kill me Sunday, but I ducked just in time.  No option of going forward or back, I was just right.  Never turn your back on a falling tree.

Been a little of a revolving door of employees here the last six months.  I am currently stranded in the South office by myself the last few weeks.  Makes for long days.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 7, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> saveliberty is back to tree cutting/hauling capacity.  Prayer vigil did its job, thank you all.
> 
> A tree did try to kill me Sunday, but I ducked just in time.  No option of going forward or back, I was just right.  Never turn your back on a falling tree.
> 
> Been a little of a revolving door of employees here the last six months.  I am currently stranded in the South office by myself the last few weeks.  Makes for long days.



I'm happy to take you off the list due to wellness.  That's a good thing.  

I'm also happy you didn't get killed by the tree.  Have you worked something out with your current employer to allow you to stay there?  I can relate to being in a workplace by yourself.  Except for working at home, which is different for some reason, I have only been alone for extended periods in the work place only once.  I didn't like that either.  And once when I was alone and was threatened by a homeless transient--I did manage to get away from him--I quit.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 7, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty is back to tree cutting/hauling capacity.  Prayer vigil did its job, thank you all.
> ...



There is so much to work on here.  Divisions among staff, inventory levels, communication and many others.  My pay seems unaffected to date.  Not that work has to be fun, but there was more a sense of belonging and pride before, less office politics too.  Still a new deal with only six months in, so I'll hang in there a while more.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 7, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> She and hubbie are headed several hours north, Kat, where they will move in with a single guy, I believe, who needs a house mate and someone to share expenses. She will fill you in when she gets back here I'm sure.
> 
> Meanwhile, good morning all.  Looking at all the rain in California now and thinking how Mr. & Mrs. G must be hating that by now.  But California sure needs it. Looks on the radar that most of it is north of where they are right now.
> 
> Sunny and pleasant in Albuquerque--we will probably get up to or near 60 today.  Sure doesn't feel like February.


I believe the Gracie story is correct.  I check back in here on her and Peach, just to name a few.  

I haven't seen Peach in a few days, btw.  Is her hubbs having surgery today?


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 7, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> I believe the Gracie story is correct.  I check back in here on her and Peach, just to name a few.
> 
> I haven't seen Peach in a few days, btw.  Is her hubbs having surgery today?



Good to hear from you Sarah.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 7, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > She and hubbie are headed several hours north, Kat, where they will move in with a single guy, I believe, who needs a house mate and someone to share expenses. She will fill you in when she gets back here I'm sure.
> ...



I think they have been back to Tuscon for stress tests et al.  But she usually posts from her Kindle so I am concerned.  peach174 please check in.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 7, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> I think they have been back to Tuscon for stress tests et al.  But she usually posts from her Kindle so I am concerned.



I trust Peach has her priorities straight and knows we are here for her.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 7, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > I believe the Gracie story is correct.  I check back in here on her and Peach, just to name a few.
> ...


Thanks!  How's everything?


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 7, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Well if death attempts come in threes I have one more to go.  A tree I was cutting down barely missed me and I about did a header out of the shower the same day.  

I NEED A HARPER & ELLIE AFTERNOON!!!



(grandkids)

Always gets me in a better mood to face the world.


----------



## Dalia (Feb 7, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Hello, I wanted to answer multiple members make several answers ( quotes) in a same post but it does not work.
Foxfire, it is true that in several countries the language of some regions is different.
Why in a country the language is so different that we do not understand each other in the same country?


----------



## Dalia (Feb 7, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


Putin a few years ago he came to France in Paris at the Ritz it was welcomed like a prince ... nuance/ the opposite in the documentery about him he was badly loved from the French but for the end of the documentery it was the opposite when He came in Paris.


----------



## Dalia (Feb 7, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


It is Siberia that there is the baby mammoth  well guarded 






These Baby Woolly Mammoths Have Scientists Going Gaga | The Huffington Post


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Sbiker (Feb 7, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



We have a bigger one not far from here  But Siberia is real a place, where mammonths were evolved


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 7, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


Alaska is governed by the same Federal laws and policies as any of the other 49 states, with few exceptions.  Visa regulations are the same.


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 7, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



No one knows, who is mr. Putin in reality. Still no one. KGB style - what do you want else?


----------



## Dalia (Feb 7, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


I do not know much about his story but I know it is very powerful and it does not seem very convenient


----------



## Dalia (Feb 7, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


спасибо, i adore those Mammoth this one where is he from ?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 7, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


К сожалению политика и религия очень поляризационный и многие американцы не могут обсуждать или принимать другие народы точки зрения в отношении либо. 
Я должен предупредить вас, хотя, если кто решит перевести это, мы будет увещевал потому, что такие разговоры не допускается в кафе.  Если вы хотите обсудить религии или политике, мы можем перейти к PM (личное сообщение) и обсудить там.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 7, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


You careful about the words you select.  The difference between "allow" and "permit" may not seem significant to us in English, but they may be very different in other languages.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 7, 2017)

Yes Kat...We are heading north. it is a 6 hour drive tomorrow morning...We check out of the motel at 8 am and should get there between 2&3pm. We don't like driving at night to unknown turf, so barring no construction, floods, car troubles, pit stops for peeing and karma stretching her legs...We figure 3ish or so.

The man that contacted my ad lives near Chico, CA. Google images of Paradise and Magalia and you can see what a pretty place it is. Far from the ocean but LOTS of trees and greenery. Last night he and I were texting what would be for dinner Thursday night since I volunteered to do the cooking and invited him to join us in our first home cooked meal in 4 long months and the subject came up about fresh eggs. He wants chickens and a co-op...And so do I! He also said he has a nice back yard but the fence needs repair and I told him we would mend it and make it very Zen back there is we all split the costs and he said it sounded like a splendid plan!

He makes and produces new age music that is very ethereal..And has a studio in the back of the house..And he is a night owl like us. It all sounds wonderful...But I won't believe the change in our luck until I get there and live there for a month!

Meanwhile dentist here is all done and we are semi packed and ready to go.

I will be MIA tomorrow due to being on the road...But I will log on when we arrive there so y'all don't worry[emoji4].

Good to see you here Sarah! And thank you for checking on me. You are very kind to do so. And yes, I am serious. Anything or anyone that shows kindness at this time in Mrg's and myself a trials is MUCH appreciated.
[emoji8]

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 7, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Yes Kat...We are heading north. it is a 6 hour drive tomorrow morning...We check out of the motel at 8 am and should get there between 2&3pm. We don't like driving at night to unknown turf, so barring no construction, floods, car troubles, pit stops for peeing and karma stretching her legs...We figure 3ish or so.
> 
> The man that contacted my ad lives near Chico, CA. Google images of Paradise and Magalia and you can see what a pretty place it is. Far from the ocean but LOTS of trees and greenery. Last night he and I were texting what would be for dinner Thursday night since I volunteered to do the cooking and invited him to join us in our first home cooked meal in 4 long months and the subject came up about fresh eggs. He wants chickens and a co-op...And so do I! He also said he has a nice back yard but the fence needs repair and I told him we would mend it and make it very Zen back there is we all split the costs and he said it sounded like a splendid plan!
> 
> ...


Good luck, Gracie.  Enjoy the drive and let us know if housewarming vibes will be in order.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 7, 2017)

Well, the partner is now 66.  He's planning on going to the SS office in Anchorage and see what's up.  I came up to Willow with a pizza and his BD present (propane heated boot dryer).  He was pleased.  I'm getting ready to motor back down to the goat ranch and care for critters.  I will be very happy to be able to stay up here full-time.  I will mean giving up my teaching job, and a two-hour commute (one way) to regular work for a couple of years, but it's a trade off.  As soon as I get a couple more notes paid off, I will be able to take a less stressful, and less well-paid, job and devote more time to my place.  I am looking forward to semi-retirement. 
Days are getting longer, gaining about 5 minutes a day of daylight.  By late March, we'll greet the Equinox and celebrate another tick of the yearly cycle.  Right now, it's +9 and sunny here.  It's usually killer cold whenever it's beautiful here, at least in Winter.
Well, my battery is running low and I want to get packed and back to town.  It still gets dark early enough that after 5 pm it's inconvenient to try and work outside.
Later, all!


----------



## peach174 (Feb 7, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > She and hubbie are headed several hours north, Kat, where they will move in with a single guy, I believe, who needs a house mate and someone to share expenses. She will fill you in when she gets back here I'm sure.
> ...




Thank you for asking about us.

No hubbie's surgery is on hold till they give him this dye on Thursday then another reading on Friday. By Friday the dye will be completly though his system and it will show the live and dead heart tissues. Then we go from there as to when his surgery will be. They won't do it if he has less than 50% of his heart tissue alive.

I am just starting to get over my head cold.
I really was miserable since I got it last Thursday. 
I'm just starting to feel human again. 
Good news is hubbie has not caught it!
I have used alot of disinfectant wipes !!!!!


----------



## peach174 (Feb 7, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Yes Kat...We are heading north. it is a 6 hour drive tomorrow morning...We check out of the motel at 8 am and should get there between 2&3pm. We don't like driving at night to unknown turf, so barring no construction, floods, car troubles, pit stops for peeing and karma stretching her legs...We figure 3ish or so.
> 
> The man that contacted my ad lives near Chico, CA. Google images of Paradise and Magalia and you can see what a pretty place it is. Far from the ocean but LOTS of trees and greenery. Last night he and I were texting what would be for dinner Thursday night since I volunteered to do the cooking and invited him to join us in our first home cooked meal in 4 long months and the subject came up about fresh eggs. He wants chickens and a co-op...And so do I! He also said he has a nice back yard but the fence needs repair and I told him we would mend it and make it very Zen back there is we all split the costs and he said it sounded like a splendid plan!
> 
> ...




Hope and pray that you all arrive safe and sound to your new adventures waiting!
It sounds ideal for all three of you.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 7, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Be careful!  Go steal those grandkids..  ,


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 7, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Yes Kat...We are heading north. it is a 6 hour drive tomorrow morning...We check out of the motel at 8 am and should get there between 2&3pm. We don't like driving at night to unknown turf, so barring no construction, floods, car troubles, pit stops for peeing and karma stretching her legs...We figure 3ish or so.
> 
> The man that contacted my ad lives near Chico, CA. Google images of Paradise and Magalia and you can see what a pretty place it is. Far from the ocean but LOTS of trees and greenery. Last night he and I were texting what would be for dinner Thursday night since I volunteered to do the cooking and invited him to join us in our first home cooked meal in 4 long months and the subject came up about fresh eggs. He wants chickens and a co-op...And so do I! He also said he has a nice back yard but the fence needs repair and I told him we would mend it and make it very Zen back there is we all split the costs and he said it sounded like a splendid plan!
> 
> ...


I was beside myself hearing about these things happening to you guys as with others here.  Check into hud housing in your new area too.  Take care!


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 7, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Good luck with all of it, peach.  Still checking on you.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 7, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




No tests till this coming Thursday & Friday.
I have been sick ,but still taking hubbie to Dr.s offices here in Benson, this last Thurs. ,Fri. and hospital on Sat. for his bloodthinner test.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 7, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


They're saying his heart is better than they initially thought then?


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 7, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I'm still pulling for you and Mr. P. for the best possible outcome Peach!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 7, 2017)

Well, I got an update on my daughter's friend, Sachenda.   She's been hospitalized, comatose and on life support.  The prognosis is not good.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 7, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




They think it might be ,because his oxygen is up so high at 97% , but they won't know for sure about how much is live or dead tissue till Friday's appointment at 1:00 from the dye they give him at his 9:30 appointment on Thursday morning.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 7, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Well, I got an update on my daughter's friend, Sachenda.   She's been hospitalized, comatose and on life support.  The prognosis is not good.




She is in our prayers Gallantwarrior.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 7, 2017)

I'm so sorry, GW.[emoji45]

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 7, 2017)

peach174 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I got an update on my daughter's friend, Sachenda.   She's been hospitalized, comatose and on life support.  The prognosis is not good.
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Yes Kat...We are heading north. it is a 6 hour drive tomorrow morning...We check out of the motel at 8 am and should get there between 2&3pm. We don't like driving at night to unknown turf, so barring no construction, floods, car troubles, pit stops for peeing and karma stretching her legs...We figure 3ish or so.
> 
> The man that contacted my ad lives near Chico, CA. Google images of Paradise and Magalia and you can see what a pretty place it is. Far from the ocean but LOTS of trees and greenery. Last night he and I were texting what would be for dinner Thursday night since I volunteered to do the cooking and invited him to join us in our first home cooked meal in 4 long months and the subject came up about fresh eggs. He wants chickens and a co-op...And so do I! He also said he has a nice back yard but the fence needs repair and I told him we would mend it and make it very Zen back there is we all split the costs and he said it sounded like a splendid plan!
> 
> ...




Will be thinking and praying and waiting to hear from you. You guys have a safe trip. ♥


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 7, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I'm so sorry, GW.[emoji45]
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


Thank you, too, Gracie (and Peach).  At this point, I think we should concentrate all positives and prayers on her husband, who is suffering horribly.  He recently retired in order to spend some time with her, and now he's spending his last time with her, I believe.  Her son is doing his best, but being young, he's at a loss how to handle his father's grief.  I'll be glad her suffering is over, but theirs is just beginning, in many ways.
Thank you all for your ongoing prayers and best wishes for Sachenda, her husband, son, my daughter, and all those who love her.


----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Well, I got an update on my daughter's friend, Sachenda.   She's been hospitalized, comatose and on life support.  The prognosis is not good.




Sorry GW. Praying all turns out well.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 8, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so sorry, GW.[emoji45]
> ...



Just wish there were more than prayers to offer.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 8, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Ah, I got the weekend messed up.  You did say you had a cold, but so sorry you have been ill.  You sure didn't need that on top of everything else.  Hope you are on the down hill side of that now.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 8, 2017)

Goodnight darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Saveliberty for wellness,
Ernie for wellness,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Gracie for wellness and Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition who need a break big time right now.
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Sixfoot and all others we hope will find their way back.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 8, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


 I wish I had more to offer to so many.  Peach and her hubby, Gracie and hers, Save's grandies, so, so many.  Alas, life is sometimes perceived as brutal and hard.  Perhaps there is a grace granted us in our passing.  May Sachenda's husband, Bob, find grace in his God.  He's has a few questions lately (Bob has)...
I hate to see a good man question his faith for something so...natural as death.


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 8, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



They have a story about Putin, when he stopped a mad crowd in Berlin after Berlin Wall falling. They intended to smash a KGB Archive, and there were no any guard there. And Putin alone with one loaded magazine came against this crowd and promises to start shoot, but don't leave this building, and stopped them...


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 8, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



From Kostenki not far from Voronezh. It's a place of oldest people living in Europe, from an age of 45000 years ago...

There are a complex of a lot digs, several layers of findings of different periods and still in excavations...


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 8, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Такие темы обладают остротой в любом обществе. Тем более, что на форуме есть много разделов, где можно обсуждать и религию, и политику, находить сторонников и противников. Кафе - это хорошее место для того, чтобы поговорить об общечеловеческих ценностях.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 8, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Yes Kat...We are heading north. it is a 6 hour drive tomorrow morning...We check out of the motel at 8 am and should get there between 2&3pm. We don't like driving at night to unknown turf, so barring no construction, floods, car troubles, pit stops for peeing and karma stretching her legs...We figure 3ish or so.
> 
> The man that contacted my ad lives near Chico, CA. Google images of Paradise and Magalia and you can see what a pretty place it is. Far from the ocean but LOTS of trees and greenery. Last night he and I were texting what would be for dinner Thursday night since I volunteered to do the cooking and invited him to join us in our first home cooked meal in 4 long months and the subject came up about fresh eggs. He wants chickens and a co-op...And so do I! He also said he has a nice back yard but the fence needs repair and I told him we would mend it and make it very Zen back there is we all split the costs and he said it sounded like a splendid plan!
> 
> ...



Lord, let Gracie and Mr. G come out of the wilderness and into a valley of blessings and goodness.  Renew their souls, feed their bodies and fill their hearts.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 8, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> I was beside myself hearing about these things happening to you guys as with others here.  Check into hud housing in your new area too.  Take care!



There were a few close calls.  Mostly they need kindness, so thank you for joining the chorus on that one.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 8, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> I wish I had more to offer to so many.  Peach and her hubby, Gracie and hers, Save's grandies, so, so many.  Alas, life is sometimes perceived as brutal and hard.  Perhaps there is a grace granted us in our passing.  May Sachenda's husband, Bob, find grace in his God.  He's has a few questions lately (Bob has)...
> I hate to see a good man question his faith for something so...natural as death.



I attribute all good things to God, the bad to the Evil One and our poor choices through free will.  Perhaps too simple. 

save's litter is doing well, reach out to yours today, as this thread shows trials and tragedy abound.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 8, 2017)

As far as Mr. Peach goes, fill his heart with love and all things good and necessary.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 8, 2017)

I apologize for getting religious folks.  I often hear people are praying, but sometimes it is hard to actually make a prayer.  I offer these as simple forms at a difficult time.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 8, 2017)

Good morning all.  I too believe in the power of prayer, but I also know that those among us who do not pray are no less loving.  No less caring.  And I believe their positive thoughts added to the mix also contribute a kind of positive cosmic energy to good effect.  So it's all good.  

The hard part is when there seems to be no response or our hopes and dreams or most fervent wishes just aren't happening. We've all experienced that and some of us are experiencing it.  

And even then I know it helps knowing that so many care and are pulling for us.  I really do love you guys.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 8, 2017)

So. . .another Wednesday.  Daughter called from Monterrey Bay area last night and said they are getting constant flood warnings.  The radar looked positively alarming there though she assured us she is high and dry.  Just checked again and most of the worst is now well north of her, but it is solid rain all the way for Mr. & Mrs. Gracie as they travel to their new home today. So ya'll keep those prayers and positive vibes going for them please.

It sometimes is difficult to understand why things have to be so difficult.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 8, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> I apologize for getting religious folks.  I often hear people are praying, but sometimes it is hard to actually make a prayer.  I offer these as simple forms at a difficult time.



We all are who we are.  There is no rule in the Coffee Shop forbidding that.  We just don't insist that our religion or politics or whatever we believe in controversial issues is better than anybody else's belief and we don't denigrate any religion or lack thereof or fault anybody for his/her politics or his/her faith or lack thereof.  The rule is to leaving the 'fussing' and the ammunition at the door, not our faith.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 8, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> I attribute all good things to God, the bad to the Evil One and our poor choices through free will. Perhaps too simple.



My higher power has a wonderful uncomplicated source of reigning...


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 8, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I attribute all good things to God, the bad to the Evil One and our poor choices through free will. Perhaps too simple.
> ...



Comes in a keychain...


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 8, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I attribute all good things to God, the bad to the Evil One and our poor choices through free will. Perhaps too simple.
> ...



For sure.  I am constantly reminding myself (and others when appropriate):  don't make things harder than they have to be.


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 8, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I apologize for getting religious folks.  I often hear people are praying, but sometimes it is hard to actually make a prayer.  I offer these as simple forms at a difficult time.
> ...



Every religion and politics need a bit humor and kindness  Humor is a creature of God too ))


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 8, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Me!! I stronngly need a one to demonstrate to colleagues, when they do something too complicated!


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 8, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



My granny usually said - throw out and smile


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 8, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


Very true.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 8, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I had more to offer to so many.  Peach and her hubby, Gracie and hers, Save's grandies, so, so many.  Alas, life is sometimes perceived as brutal and hard.  Perhaps there is a grace granted us in our passing.  May Sachenda's husband, Bob, find grace in his God.  He's has a few questions lately (Bob has)...
> ...


Thank you for the wisdom.  I did reach out to my daughter and, as usual, we had a great conversation.  She's my best friend and we talk about everything under the sun and stars.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 8, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Thank you for the wisdom.  I did reach out to my daughter and, as usual, we had a great conversation.  She's my best friend and we talk about everything under the sun and stars.



I figure wisdom is a finite thing, the population is growing.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 8, 2017)

There's only so much wisdom to go around.  Some people have a great portion of it and some people don't have any at all.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 8, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> There's only so much wisdom to go around.  Some people have a great portion of it and some people don't have any at all.



I bought mine on credit...


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 8, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for the wisdom.  I did reach out to my daughter and, as usual, we had a great conversation.  She's my best friend and we talk about everything under the sun and stars.
> ...



A law of Murphy  Maybe, it's because of growing population, to fill this bodies, many souls were just created and living their first incarnation. They don't have any mystical experience, they don't know, how to live!


----------



## Dalia (Feb 8, 2017)

[


Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...


Bonsoir, could i ask you a question who is your most well know musician group in Russia ?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 8, 2017)

I don't know any Russian bands myself, Dalia, but I believe this one by Shatta Wale is Russian.  And I was impressed that it was indiscernible from a modern American music video.  Music truly is a universal language.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 8, 2017)

And in a weird way I like this one by a French band DaftPunk


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 8, 2017)

I don't know of any Russian bands I like, but there is a French band I think is quite good, Gojira.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 8, 2017)

I just read that Lady Gaga said she would rather be the next Iron Maiden than the next Madonna.  It's not going to make me like her music, but...... \m/


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 8, 2017)

I couldn't think of anything interesting to say so here is a picture of a rabbit with a potato on it's head.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 8, 2017)

We are here! Will update you all tomorrow. We are dead tired, so off to bed while listening to the creek outside the window, breeze in the pines singing a lullaby, frogging ribbeting.

Hugs

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 8, 2017)

Dalia said:


> [
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> ...



Oh! I'm meloman. If you mean group, I like - there are a lot of, in different styles, but I prefer rock, alt-rock, heavy, power & speed and so on...Some of them sounds very close to their colleagues from German, Britain, US...

If you mean - most well known in world? I don't know. Maybe, Tatoo - but it's for last decade, not now.. I heared, Japans liked them, because they're very kawaii 

But if you want most widely popular ni Russia now - I think, it's Leningrad. Not only music - they make awesome humorous clips.- see the one (about  louboutins ))) Don't forget to switch subtitles on.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 8, 2017)

Gracie said:


> We are here! Will update you all tomorrow. We are dead tired, so off to bed while listening to the creek outside the window, breeze in the pines singing a lullaby, frogging ribbeting.
> 
> Hugs
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 8, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I don't know of any Russian bands I like, but there is a French band I think is quite good, Gojira.


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 8, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > We are here! Will update you all tomorrow. We are dead tired, so off to bed while listening to the creek outside the window, breeze in the pines singing a lullaby, frogging ribbeting.
> ...




And I'm putting on clothes and going to ride in office to work...  A half of eight o'clock, -23C and sunrise has only began...


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 8, 2017)

An old geezer became very bored in retirement and decided to open a medical clinic.

He put a sign up outside that said: "Dr. Geezer's clinic. Get your treatment for $500, if not cured, get back $1,000."

Doctor "Young," who was positive that this old geezer didn't know beans about medicine, thought this would be a great opportunity to get $$. So he went to Dr. Geezer's clinic.

Dr. Young: "Dr. Geezer, I have lost all taste in my mouth. Can you please help me ??"

Dr. Geezer: "Nurse, please bring medicine from box 22 and put 3 drops in Dr. Young's mouth."
Dr. Young: Aaagh !! -- "This is Gasoline!"

Dr. Geezer: "Congratulations!
You've got your taste back. That will be $500."

Dr. Young gets annoyed and goes back after a couple of days figuring to recover his money.

Dr. Young: "I have lost my memory, I cannot remember anything."

Dr. Geezer: "Nurse, please bring medicine from box 22 and put 3 drops in the patient's mouth."

Dr. Young: "Oh, no you don't, -- that is gasoline!"

Dr. Geezer: "Congratulations! You've got your memory back . That will be $500."

Dr. Young (after having lost $1000) leaves angrily and comes back after several more days.

Dr. Young: "My eyesight has become weak --- I can hardly see anything!!!!"

Dr. Geezer: "Well, I don't have any medicine for that, so here's your $1000 back." (giving him a $10 bill)

Dr. Young: "But this is only $10!"
Dr. Geezer: "Congratulations! You got your vision back! That will be $500."

Moral of story -- Just because you're "Young" doesn't mean that you can outsmart an "old Geezer"

Remember: Don't make old people mad. We don't like being old in the first place, so it doesn't take much to tick us off.

ENJOY YOUR DAY !!


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 8, 2017)

blackhawk said:


> An old geezer became very bored in retirement and decided to open a medical clinic.
> 
> He put a sign up outside that said: "Dr. Geezer's clinic. Get your treatment for $500, if not cured, get back $1,000."
> 
> ...



And when you consider people as "stupid", think first, do you understand his real targets? 

P.S. In Russian they use shit instead of gasoline


----------



## Kat (Feb 8, 2017)

Gracie said:


> We are here! Will update you all tomorrow. We are dead tired, so off to bed while listening to the creek outside the window, breeze in the pines singing a lullaby, frogging ribbeting.
> 
> Hugs
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app




Yay....fingers crossed for the 2 of  you to love it there!


----------



## theliq (Feb 9, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Oh, and could some of you photo shop geeks redo the owl in my sig line and make it a USMB Coffee Shop IV and make it a button to get us here and also the ENTER THE COFFEE SHOP HERE line that will take us to this thread instead of the old one?  And send me the coding?  I wish I was good at that stuff but I'm just not.


I like the Entry Foxy,I love the décor....BUT...I have been waiting so long for my short-black,that I have grown a beard...LOL...Love you Foxy...steve


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 9, 2017)

Goodnight darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Ernie for wellness,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Gracie for wellness and Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition who need a break big time right now.
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, 007, Sixfoot and all others we hope will find their way back.


----------



## theliq (Feb 9, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Goodnight darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> ...


I have always said you are Lovely Foxy,and how right I am....steve


----------



## Kat (Feb 9, 2017)

theliq said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Goodnight darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...






Yes, you are. She's a true gem. ♥


----------



## theliq (Feb 9, 2017)

Kat said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Hi Kat,you know,I can be a hard bastard BUT Like with you and Foxy,I just know how Great you are,AND DON'T EVER FORGET IT.......Love Steve


----------



## Kat (Feb 9, 2017)

theliq said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...




I don't see you as hard.


----------



## theliq (Feb 9, 2017)

Kat said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


Well not to you,why ever should I....Lady...steve


----------



## esthermoon (Feb 9, 2017)

Dalia said:


> [
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> ...


Hi Dalia 
A friend of mine told me about a Russian singer. She's not part of group. Her stage name is Dvj Bazuka.
I've seen a few of her music videos and definitely it's not my kind of music


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 9, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Funny and stressful.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 9, 2017)

theliq said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Hey theliq.  You haven't been here in like years maybe?  But so happy to see you here.  And naw, you aren't hard.  Just ornery like some others.  But here in the Coffee Shop we're all united.  

And to our newer Coffee Shop friends, whether American, British, Scottish, Irish, French, Vietnamese, Russian, or wherever, theliq is one of our Australian friends.  You know, that place where I can never figure out what time it is?


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 9, 2017)

Tryin' to catch up.  Went up to Tucson Tuesday and came back late last night, sorry Peach we just breezed through Benson on the way down to Tombstone and back on the return trip.  
Loved the saquaros but the teddybear (jumping) chollas loved me..........  Had one pad drop off and land on my thumb, it required someone with pliers to get it off and it made my thumb numb for a while, that was weird.  
Our impression of Tucson was mixed, didn't expect the relatively tall and thick growth around the saquaros, was surprised at that and honestly other than a few intances we didn't find people to be all that friendly.  Driving in the city reminded us of Reston, VA where all the stores are back off the main roads hidden by trees and brush so you have to know where a store is in order to find it.  Unfortunately our trip coincided with the gem show so we ended up paying too much for a 1 star hotel which I hope to never do again except in emergency.  Just a caution, don't stay at the Red Roof Inn in Marana, the section 8 of hotels...........


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 9, 2017)

Oh and good morning everybody.  

Awaiting a report from Gracie as to what their new home is like.  

Hope our ailing members are feeling much better.

Looking at the massive rainstorm still in northern California, Oregon, and Washington and hoping Againsheila is staying high and dry.  (Our daughter suffered no serious issues with the serious flooding in her area the last few days and the storm is now north of her.)  

And looking at the massive snowstorm in the northeast and wondering if ChrisL is snowed in.

Ringel05 was the trip to Tuscon for the interview?  How did that go?

As for the Foxfyre's, it is in the mid 40's and sunny in Albuquerque--supposed to be in the mid to high 60's today.  Hombre and I will be at our friends playing our weekly 42 game this afternoon.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 9, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Oh and good morning everybody.
> 
> Awaiting a report from Gracie as to what their new home is like.
> 
> ...


No interview, just checking out the city and the wife really wanted to see the saquaros.  She does have a second phone interview today for a job back up in Colorado Springs.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 9, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



I had to look her up esthermoon and I agree.  I am a huge fan of Russian music--the classics anyway--but this wouldn't be something I would choose to listen too.  Much of it just seems to be background for rather provocative sexy videos.


----------



## esthermoon (Feb 9, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


Hi Foxfyre! 
those are not only provocative but also repetitive videos (the sound is always the same )


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 9, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and good morning everybody.
> ...



Ah okay.  Well I think you wouldn't mind going back to the Springs area either. Yes?   I had a run in with a cholla one time too.  Not pleasant.

Your mention of the less-than-satisfactory motel reminded me of one time Hombre and I were headed for an event in Dallas, and to make sure we got there in time, drove part way to Amarillo the night before.  Then it was roughly five hours, and we got in late, absolutely exhausted.  Hombre chose to look for a motel on the east side of Amarillo so we wouldn't have to battle morning rush hour leaving town.  There was only one motel on the east side then--looked great from the outside.  They had one room at a really cheap price and we took it.  Big mistake.  The phone had been ripped out of the wall--there was no mattress pad on the bed and the sheet was torn--holes in the walls.  Really really terrible.   We were too tired to drive any more though so we stayed there and were up and out really early the next morning.  Never again though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 9, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...



But we probably have all the guys checking out her videos now.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 9, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> But we probably have all the guys checking out her videos now.



Ah, no.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 9, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I looked her up.  It seems she isn't a singer, but rather a DJ.  The DVJ is a mix of DJ and VJ.

I wondered what was going on when youtube made me sign in to confirm my age.    Not even vaguely my kind of music.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 9, 2017)

I don't have a grade yet, but I think I was worrying myself unnecessarily about my first proctored test.  There were a few questions I blanked on, but out of the 94 questions on the test, 92 of them multiple choice, I'm guessing I got at least 90 of them correct.  Taking into account a couple of questions which were weighted more heavily than the rest, I'll guesstimate my final score at 90-95.  I'm almost sure I got the A.  I did WAY more cramming than I needed to.  

Now I just need to be sure I don't go the other way and not study enough before the next proctored exam.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 9, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Not really sure we want to leave the desert southwest and the Springs housing is definitely more expensive.  The healthcare company that contacted her was one she had applied to many times years ago and she received a call out of the blue last week about a position that had opened up.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 9, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I don't have a grade yet, but I think I was worrying myself unnecessarily about my first proctored test.  There were a few questions I blanked on, but out of the 94 questions on the test, 92 of them multiple choice, I'm guessing I got at least 90 of them correct.  Taking into account a couple of questions which were weighted more heavily than the rest, I'll guesstimate my final score at 90-95.  I'm almost sure I got the A.  I did WAY more cramming than I needed to.
> 
> Now I just need to be sure I don't go the other way and not study enough before the next proctored exam.



Congrats Montro.  Usually we make these things harder than they have to be.  However, please believe me about this as I speak from experience:  pretend that you are just as stressed and nervous about the next test and study just as hard for it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 9, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I understand that though I notice there are some pretty good bargains there right now listed as pre-foreclosures.  (I was looking for a friend who has to move there soon.)  And if you go now while interest rates are still rock bottom that would help too.  If the economy gets moving in coming months, those interest rates are likely to start back up and that usually results in higher prices to buy and to rent.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 9, 2017)

Ironic email: I emailed the TSA because I have a question about what forms of ID are valid when you want to fly.  I got an automated response email which just said thank you for using our email system, we will probably send a response within 48 hours.  The email software gave me a warning saying the TSA email had failed the verification check and that it might not be the person it claims to be.  Hotmail wanted to pull the TSA email out of line for enhanced search.


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 9, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Damn, it seems not a music, but a video catalogue of brothel...


----------



## esthermoon (Feb 9, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


There is violence too. One of the videos I've seen was about a girl with a flame thrower


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 9, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Depends on what one calls bargains.  We're not interested in town homes or condos.


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 9, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Tryin' to catch up.  Went up to Tucson Tuesday and came back late last night, sorry Peach we just breezed through Benson on the way down to Tombstone and back on the return trip.
> Loved the saquaros but the teddybear (jumping) chollas loved me..........  Had one pad drop off and land on my thumb, it required someone with pliers to get it off and it made my thumb numb for a while, that was weird.
> Our impression of Tucson was mixed, didn't expect the relatively tall and thick growth around the saquaros, was surprised at that and honestly other than a few intances we didn't find people to be all that friendly.  Driving in the city reminded us of Reston, VA where all the stores are back off the main roads hidden by trees and brush so you have to know where a store is in order to find it.  Unfortunately our trip coincided with the gem show so we ended up paying too much for a 1 star hotel which I hope to never do again except in emergency.  Just a caution, don't stay at the Red Roof Inn in Marana, the section 8 of hotels...........



Hmm, you're travelling in places, represented in GTA SA?


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 9, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...



Terrific  You need urgent doze of folk to cure your soul. Get it:


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 9, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Tryin' to catch up.  Went up to Tucson Tuesday and came back late last night, sorry Peach we just breezed through Benson on the way down to Tombstone and back on the return trip.
> ...


Sorry but I don't understand.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 9, 2017)

Off to the shower and then to 42.  I'll probably catch up with everybody later in the afternoon.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 9, 2017)

Can't say much right now...And not much we can do about it anyway. Here, we stay for however long it takes to get our own place back in SLO county.

Room is huge. HUGE. Walk in closet. Nice bathroom. Creek sounds lovely. Trees everywhere, so it looks like a home in a medieval forest. We can live in this room for as long as it takes..But only in this room.

The man is a sweetheart so far. Kind of timid. Very soft spoken, seems lonely. But there are issues. We should have taken the drive to come look first.

One word...And y'all will get the visual:

HOARDER. Big time.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## esthermoon (Feb 9, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


I like this song! 
I also noticed there's a human train in the video


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 9, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



Ha-ha, get another one


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 9, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I mean a game GTA San Andreas. It was interesting game some years ago...


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 9, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


Never played it, not the type of game I like.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 9, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Oh and good morning everybody.
> 
> Awaiting a report from Gracie as to what their new home is like.
> 
> ...



Yep.  It's snowing like crazy right now.  We've probably gotten about 5 or 6 inches so far.  We could get more than a foot.


----------



## Dalia (Feb 9, 2017)

Bonsoir, thank you for all the respond i did not know to much about Russian music  here in France i discover that BB ( brigitte bardot ) had succès with this song but she is more knew for her beauty and acting.

*brigitte bardot - harley davidson*


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 9, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Bonsoir, thank you for all the respond i did not know to much about Russian music  here in France i discover that BB ( brigitte bardot ) had succès with this song but she is more knew for her beauty and acting.
> 
> *brigitte bardot - harley davidson*



I never knew that she had ever been a singer.  And after hearing her in the videos you posted, I can see why she was not a popular one.     And in my opinion her acting wasn't all that great either but she was so beautiful nobody cared. She would be in her 80's now and I think she is still beautiful:


----------



## Dalia (Feb 9, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Bonsoir, thank you for all the respond i did not know to much about Russian music  here in France i discover that BB ( brigitte bardot ) had succès with this song but she is more knew for her beauty and acting.
> ...


Bonsoir Foxfire...i agree Brigitte Bardot  first she as big heart for animals she always wanted to protect them!
She say i love more the animals then the humans, she is a beautiful person outside and inside.
I like her a lot


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 9, 2017)

theliq said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and could some of you photo shop geeks redo the owl in my sig line and make it a USMB Coffee Shop IV and make it a button to get us here and also the ENTER THE COFFEE SHOP HERE line that will take us to this thread instead of the old one?  And send me the coding?  I wish I was good at that stuff but I'm just not.
> ...


Hello, Steve!  You may have noticed, we have become quite international in our little Coffee Shop!  Now we have you back to represent your continent!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 9, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Can't say much right now...And not much we can do about it anyway. Here, we stay for however long it takes to get our own place back in SLO county.
> 
> Room is huge. HUGE. Walk in closet. Nice bathroom. Creek sounds lovely. Trees everywhere, so it looks like a home in a medieval forest. We can live in this room for as long as it takes..But only in this room.
> 
> ...


My partner's a hoarder.   I ended up buying a 28' travel trailer, which I have called "home" for the past 7 years.  I got tired of cleaning the mess only to find the house and yard buried again by the end of summer.  Moving to Willow will be a constant challenge for me to keep his crap collection at bay.
You can't change a hoarder, but you might be able to ignore his space enough to deal with it for a while.  I'm still hoping things work out for you guys.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 9, 2017)

I'm jinxed!  I took my pooch out to do her "doody" before I left for work last night.  Brought her inside and put her into her kennel, gathered my lunch and by the time I got back outside, it had started snowing.  Snowed all night, too!  When you are pushing tin for a living, snow is an extra PITA.  Fortunately, we are still experiencing the tail end of Chinese New Year so the schedule is light enough to accommodate the extra demands of deicing/anti-icing aircraft.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 9, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Can't say much right now...And not much we can do about it anyway. Here, we stay for however long it takes to get our own place back in SLO county.
> ...


They can keep their part clean until they find something.  I want them warm and dry.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 9, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


If Gracie, Mr. G, and Mokie have a large, comfortable room free of debris, that may work out for a while.  I hope that Gracie can escape to the garden and indulge her proclivity for horticulture.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 9, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


That would be nice too, wouldn't it.


----------



## theliq (Feb 9, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Hi Gallie,yep I just dropped by, Great  to see all is well,did you know the second largest industry after OIL,is the COFFEE industry..!!...Thanks for the greet Gallie,,your friend.......steve


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 9, 2017)

theliq said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


Coffee?  I have no doubt!  Of course, with marijuana newly "legalized" in Alaska, coffee may take second chair for some demographics.  I'm studying up on how to make compost that will grow great pot.  I don't smoke, or otherwise indulge, but I'm sure there will be a market for nice dirt to grow the stuff in...
When're you coming up this way?


----------



## theliq (Feb 9, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Legalized Pot....OK,I would take advice from some of the Rastas down in Jamaica,they have G.Modified a strain of Mull(Marijuana) that produces a lot of Buds,which are the most concentrated(and most expensive part of the plant on the resale market)...not that I'm an expert,or condoning the sale of such product...I tried it once,had half a spliff but did nothing for me,and it tasted of shit(excuse the pun)anyway I couldn't see the big deal in it......anyhow,I've always been throughout my life on a natural high,without drugs.....thank goodness...I have seen what it can do to people,moreover remove the  gateway to harder drugs.

You may think I'm Mad but I would decriminalize all Drugs and only make them available through Government Agencies,this would eliminate the Criminal element,reducing intimination and murder etc.,when Drug Debts are owed....thus cutting down crime,when the user is after money,and reduce the elderly etc.,of being attacked for goods and cash to feed their habit...also the Authorities can monitor the users (including needle exchange facilities)of the Hard Drugs,and preventing overdoses and hopefully wean the users off drugs.It would also reduce the prison population....I'd trail it definately sic.

Alaska calls me Gallie and will be there,things have been hectic here for the past couple of years.....when I come could you take a couple of weeks off to show me around?....keep well Gallie,best wishes to you and yours...stewve,I mean Steve LOL


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 9, 2017)

If you get this your showing your age.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Feb 9, 2017)

Going with the kids to Disney Hollywood Studios on Saturday.  You guys have to see Sherri on a roller coaster.  It's something like this.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 9, 2017)

The wife and I both decided we prefer New Mexico and are currently looking in the Albuquerque area though we will possibly look at one in Alto NM.  We did find one we both like up in the mountains just south of Tijeras, not big but we can make it work.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 9, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Going with the kids to Disney Hollywood Studios on Saturday.  You guys have to see Sherri on a roller coaster.  It's something like this.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't handle the g forces, after the ride I have to lay down for hours and let the migraine subside.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Feb 9, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Going with the kids to Disney Hollywood Studios on Saturday.  You guys have to see Sherri on a roller coaster.  It's something like this.......
> ...




It sucks getting older......I can do two trips on Thunder Mountain or Space Mountain at Disney and then I need a long rest.  The kids....they want to ride forever.  Youth....it truly is wasted on the young.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 9, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


There is no garden. The back patio is crammed with stuff.

But, he is just so sweet. He knows he has too much stuff..And that it's a issue. I am just thankful it's not filth hoarding. What he has is worth money. It's just scattered willynilly...Everywhere. think of a really crammed antique store...Really really crammed! That's the issue here. Pathways from room to room, but stuff that is NOT junk.
It's just.....Piled, crammed, stuffed...Everywhere.

We told him today we will help as much as we can. And we will. He is such a nice man. For reals.

Our room is clean, warm, and eventually we will help him get the rest of the house the same way if he will accept that offer.
Eanwhile...This town is stunningly beautiful.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Feb 9, 2017)

I will take pics as soon as it stops raining. It's been pouring since we got here!

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 9, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Going with the kids to Disney Hollywood Studios on Saturday.  You guys have to see Sherri on a roller coaster.  It's something like this.......
> ...



I throw up.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 9, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I will take pics as soon as it stops raining. It's been pouring since we got here!
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



Can't wait to see them!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 9, 2017)

Well, it finally stopped snowing.  We got close to a foot.  Might be a little over a little under.  I was kind of hoping to get away without any big snowfall this winter.  Sigh.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 9, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


I've been like that most of my life, never liked roller coasters.


----------



## skye (Feb 9, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Well, it finally stopped snowing.  We got close to a foot.  Might be a little over a little under.  I was kind of hoping to get away without any big snowfall this winter.  Sigh.




cut my legs and call me shortie!   LOL


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## Montrovant (Feb 9, 2017)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



It sounds far from perfect, but much better than things have been.  I say, hooray for the improvement!  If you and Mr. G will have enough space for yourselves and the dog, and this landlord is a nice person, that sounds like at least a livable solution for now.  I've lived in a house that was filthy, I think I'd take cluttered but relatively clean over that any day.  

Hopefully you and the landlord will find a way to accommodate each other so that everyone can be comfortable in the situation.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 9, 2017)

I feel really bad for anyone who is homeless tonight in my area.  It is not only snowy but freezing cold and windy too.


----------



## theliq (Feb 9, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Montro,the Koala is not a Bear, it is a Marsupial,...just sayin...steve


They are cuddly to hold but I can guarantee when you hold them>>>>>>They will piss all over you....I know because it has happened to me numerous times   LOL   just sayin ...steve


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 9, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Going with the kids to Disney Hollywood Studios on Saturday.  You guys have to see Sherri on a roller coaster.  It's something like this.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 9, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Going with the kids to Disney Hollywood Studios on Saturday.  You guys have to see Sherri on a roller coaster.  It's something like this.......



She handles it better than me.  The experience is totally wasted on me because my eyes are tight shut and my jaw clenched the whole way.






Ya'll have a great time though.     (And I agree that youth is wasted on the young.   )


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 9, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> The wife and I both decided we prefer New Mexico and are currently looking in the Albuquerque area though we will possibly look at one in Alto NM.  We did find one we both like up in the mountains just south of Tijeras, not big but we can make it work.



My only caution in buying out there is be absolutely certain of your water supply both in quality and in adequacy.  Get it in writing . North of Tijeras the water is pretty adequate most places, but there are areas south of Tijeras that it is pretty iffy.  Also it hasn't been bad the last couple of winters, but in a typical winter there are times that the highway running along the east sides of the mountain and/or the canyon--the only way into the city--will be closed due to heavy snow.  I always wondered what would happen if we had a medical emergency during one of those times during the 14 years we lived out there.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 9, 2017)

theliq said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Details, details.  It looks like a bear so. . . .if it walks like a. . .well, you know.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 9, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I feel really bad for anyone who is homeless tonight in my area.  It is not only snowy but freezing cold and windy too.



Hope you are in for the weekend Chris.  It is SUPPOSED to snow in February but what you guys seems to be getting is above and beyond the call of duty.  On the Accuweather map it looks like Massachusetts is in the clear right now but there is more snow east of you that looks like it is headed your way.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 9, 2017)

skye said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it finally stopped snowing.  We got close to a foot.  Might be a little over a little under.  I was kind of hoping to get away without any big snowfall this winter.  Sigh.
> ...



Hi Skye.  You haven't been here in awhile as some others.  Good to see you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 9, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I will take pics as soon as it stops raining. It's been pouring since we got here!
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



I have been watching that.  HUGE storm.  Hopefully it will keep tracking north.  Our daughter called from the Monterey Bay area and they had been under constant flood warnings but they are clear now I think. . . .nope. . .just looked and they're getting hit with another heavy wave.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 9, 2017)

Goodnight darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Ernie for wellness,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie.
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, 007, Sixfoot and all others we hope will find their way back.

*Sunset over Mullaloo Beach, Australia*​


----------



## Gracie (Feb 10, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Goodnight darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> ...




Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Feb 10, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Goodnight darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...




Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Feb 10, 2017)

Dammit. I give up. Typing on a cell is just not possible.


Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Kat (Feb 10, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Dammit. I give up. Typing on a cell is just not possible.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app




Nooooooo Please don't give up. Inquiring minds want to know what's going on with you.


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 10, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Bonsoir, thank you for all the respond i did not know to much about Russian music  here in France i discover that BB ( brigitte bardot ) had succès with this song but she is more knew for her beauty and acting.
> 
> *brigitte bardot - harley davidson*



Wow... I didn't knew, she's a singer... Beauti girls and Harley - what's could be more cool? Take my "responce to Chamberlain" :


P.S. Approx. translation of this blues here - Russmus: Чиж и Ко - Урал Байкер Блюз / Ural Bayker Blyuz lyrics and translations


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 10, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> I'm jinxed!  I took my pooch out to do her "doody" before I left for work last night.  Brought her inside and put her into her kennel, gathered my lunch and by the time I got back outside, it had started snowing.  Snowed all night, too!  When you are pushing tin for a living, snow is an extra PITA.  Fortunately, we are still experiencing the tail end of Chinese New Year so the schedule is light enough to accommodate the extra demands of deicing/anti-icing aircraft.



This winter still not simple. Instead of a number of current year...


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 10, 2017)

Kat said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Dammit. I give up. Typing on a cell is just not possible.
> ...



Kat, which style of music do you prefer, I'll try to give you a Russian analogue


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 10, 2017)

theliq said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



I've seen about this point of view, and, it's seem like true. The main problem of drugs is an enormous benefit of their distribution. If the drugs would be legal and with adequate prices - the army of drug-dealers will stop their activity...

And positive targets in people life, I think, has more value than forbids of drugs and so on...


----------



## Kat (Feb 10, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




I honestly love most all styles.......it has to be REAL music though.


I love this..




Yet I love this..




And this..





This..




This..




This...

Queen - Another One Bites the Dust (Official Video)



Better stop....I could go on and on and on. I like it all....but not Rap style.


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 10, 2017)

Kat said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



Take this nostalgic song form 90x 

Рондо - Я буду помнить


----------



## Kat (Feb 10, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...





LOVE LOVE it!!!  ♥♥


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 10, 2017)

Kat said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



So, take another song of one of this singers... Song is of 1983 year, from teenagers movie "Higher than rainbow", where he sang it, being teenager too. Now it's one of cult Soviet films like "Guest from the Future"... a strange optimistic time, still without Gorbachev, and perestroika and other horrors of USSR falling... I wasn't schoolchild this year yet ))

Владимир Пресняков - "Зурбаган"

And this song about of famous (in Russia) novell "Scarlet Sails" of Alexander Grin, Soviet romantic and teenager writer, still popular. He is a whole layer of Soviet and Russian literature, I don't know, how he known outside Russia. The summer festival of school graduates in St. Petersburg named for honour of it. So, feel the romantic of following for "unfulfilled"


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 10, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I feel really bad for anyone who is homeless tonight in my area.  It is not only snowy but freezing cold and windy too.
> ...



Well, I do have to go to work tomorrow and Sunday.  The streets have been plowed though.  We're used to a lot of snow up here.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 10, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Well, I do have to go to work tomorrow and Sunday.  The streets have been plowed though.  We're used to a lot of snow up here.



I've been plowing quite few threads lately, so I get it.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 10, 2017)

Dajjal's photo of the two hogs reminds me that everything surrounding a pig's butt is pork!


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 10, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Dajjal's photo of the two hogs reminds me that everything surrounding a pig's butt is pork!



Good piece of ass saying has roots in truth.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 10, 2017)

I didn't go out to get coffee this morning, so I'm making coffee at home.  I hate making coffee.  The worst part is waiting for it to be done!  I want coffee now!


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 10, 2017)

Kat said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 10, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal's photo of the two hogs reminds me that everything surrounding a pig's butt is pork!
> ...



It certainly does


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 10, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



I shouldn't say anything should I.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 10, 2017)

Good morning everybody.  Another gorgeous day here--supposed to be in the low 70's today and tomorrow--the birds are singing their mating songs and bulbs and dandelions are coming up like crazy--and then possible snow Sunday night and Monday.  Only in New Mexico.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 10, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



I'm not actually a fan of any of those bands, they are just Russian death metal bands that came up when I did a quick search.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 10, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



Gaahhhh!  It's too early in the day for constipated singers.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 10, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Awww.  How cute!  :aww:


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 10, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I didn't go out to get coffee this morning, so I'm making coffee at home.  I hate making coffee.  The worst part is waiting for it to be done!  I want coffee now!



The hydrogen and oxygen combine naturally here.  The rest involves a filter, coffee and coffee maker.  Mrs. Liberty can do it in a near sleep state.


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 10, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



ChrisL, I'm with you  I intend to travel in Moscow by job needs and Monday, so I'll try to use weekends to prepare presentations and so on... Maybe, I'll find some investments to my team to take part in project, they want. In any cases, I'm glad to trip for some days, I'm living at home without business trips too long  Travel to sea or any other travels at vacations with family - is not the same.


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 10, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I didn't go out to get coffee this morning, so I'm making coffee at home.  I hate making coffee.  The worst part is waiting for it to be done!  I want coffee now!



Come on to my office, we have a coffee machine to make it. Just push the button...  A small piece of paradize...

But away of job I prefer tea


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 10, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't go out to get coffee this morning, so I'm making coffee at home.  I hate making coffee.  The worst part is waiting for it to be done!  I want coffee now!
> ...



So can Hombre who makes the coffee 99% of the time here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 10, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't go out to get coffee this morning, so I'm making coffee at home.  I hate making coffee.  The worst part is waiting for it to be done!  I want coffee now!
> ...



I got out my tea kettle the other day and have been having tea during the day and have been enjoying that a lot.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 10, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Well we probably aren't ever going to agree with the heavy metal stuff no matter who it is, but I will confess a lot of my favorite people like it.


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 10, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



I don't remember any teams of this movie, but I remember death metal... not only - a mix from trash metal styles an so on, which was popular at local scenes, including our town )  A lot of beer, a lot of hairs... some fist fighting near the concert-hall )))))))


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 10, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't go out to get coffee this morning, so I'm making coffee at home.  I hate making coffee.  The worst part is waiting for it to be done!  I want coffee now!
> ...



Do you know, coffee, prepared in your way is full of hydrogen oxide!!!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 10, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



LOL, the Russians and Americans do have a lot in common.


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 10, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I thought, mass fighting group against group using only hands... and sometimes a legs - a specific Russian tradition )


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 10, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



My favorite metal is 80s metal, and Metallica!


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 10, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



I don't know if it's true at all, but I saw an article from a couple of years ago that claimed Russia was "cracking down" on death metal, cancelling concerts and such.  It was about Cannibal Corpse (I band I AM a fan of) particularly.  According to the article, there is a strong Orthodox Christian element in Russia that has become more vocal in recent years, and they have pushed to not allow death metal concerts.

Of course it was just one article and I have no first hand experience about it at all.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 10, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Too bad they were only really good in the 80s.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 10, 2017)

Sadly, the original lead guitarist (Cliff Burton) for Metallica was killed in a bus accident at just 24 years old.  

Cliff Burton - Wikipedia

Shortly after Burton's death, Jason Newsted from Flotsam and Jetsam became Metallica's new bassist, a position he held until his resignation in 2001. The role has since been filled by producer and studio musician Bob Rock and by the former bassist of Suicidal Tendencies and Ozzy Osbourne, Robert Trujillo.

Metallica wrote a tribute to Burton titled "To Live Is to Die" for _...And Justice for All_. Burton also received a writing credit for the lyrics and bass parts that were taken from unused bass recordings done by Burton which were re-recorded by Jason Newsted.[19] A non-Metallica tribute to Burton is the song "In My Darkest Hour" by thrash metal band Megadeth. According to Dave Mustaine, due to hearing of Burton's death, he sat down and wrote the music for the song in one sitting. The lyrics, however, are unrelated to Burton's death. Mustaine was Metallica's lead guitarist in the early days and was a close friend of Burton at the time.[20]

On October 3, 2006, a memorial stone was unveiled in Sweden near the scene of the fatal crash. It is located by the parking lot to Gyllene Rasten.

Thrash metal band Anthrax dedicated its album _Among the Living_ to him, as did Metal Church with _The Dark_.

On April 4, 2009, Burton was posthumously inducted into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame, with fellow Metallica bandmates James Hetfield, Lars Ulrich and Kirk Hammett. Future bassists Jason Newsted and Robert Trujillo were inducted as well. During the ceremony, the induction was accepted by his father Ray Burton, who shared the stage with the band and mentioned that Cliff's mother was actually Metallica's biggest fan.

A biography, _To Live Is to Die: The Life and Death of Metallica's Cliff Burton_, written by Joel McIver, was published by Jawbone Press in June 2009. Hammett provided the book's foreword.[21]


November 2016 Metallica released their latest album 'Hardwired to Self Destruct'. This album features amongst new tracks a series of live recordings at Berkeley, California's legendary record store Rasputin Music. This in celebration of Record Store Day 16th April 2016. The song Fade to Black was played with lead singer James Hetfield dedicating the song to the late Cliff Burton. During the song Hetfield yells 'Can you hear us Cliff?'. [22]


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 10, 2017)

Oops, sorry that should be bassist, not guitarist.  Pretty tragic.  I heard that he was still alive but that they dropped the bus on him while trying to get him out.  That is just horrible.  

The Day Metallica Bassist Cliff Burton Died in a Bus Accident

In the early morning hours of Sept. 27, 1986, shortly before 7AM, the band members were awakened abruptly when the bus began to careen from side to side. The driver later told authorities that he lost control of the bus after hitting a patch of black ice. The bus left the road and flipped over on its side, and Burton – who had been asleep in the preferred top bunk – was thrown through the window. As the bus came down, it landed on top of the 24-year-old musician.

Reportedly, attempts were made to rescue him from underneath the bus by lifting it with a crane, but the crane slipped, and the bus crashed down on top of Burton a second time. Band members and onlookers have given different accounts of whether Burton died upon first impact or when the bus came down again, but the promising young star died at the scene.

Metallica front man James Hetfield has said he walked up and down the road in his socks and underwear looking for black ice and found none, and the musicians have speculated off and on over the years about whether drinking or drugs could have played a role in the accident, or whether the driver fell asleep at the wheel. An investigation cleared the driver of any wrongdoing.


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 10, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



It's interesting. Russia, by default, a strong Christian country, but how it related to Cannibal Corpse - they have own party, not to crossed with active Christians... Church don't have right to forbid all, they don't like. In Russia Church and Christianity are a different things, and if Church allow yourself more, than Christian Church can - let them remember a Russian revolution 
Death metal, primarily, it's a sort of art, no one, including priests, could to forbid it instead of art becoming a politic or propaganda... 
So in late 90xx, when I was student, it was more popular than other styles... I don't know why... Maybe like a protest against official scene, which was more reacheable for other styles... 1.5 litres of 8% local "strong" beer, divided by four - and unlimited DRIVE !!!! ))


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 10, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



Some of their other stuff is pretty good.  Maybe not as good as back in their day, but not terrible either.  Maybe cutting their hair has something to do with it.  Lol!


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 10, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Sadly, the original lead guitarist (Cliff Burton) for Metallica was killed in a bus accident at just 24 years old.
> 
> Cliff Burton - Wikipedia
> 
> ...



Oh, Alcoholica is a classic of Metal groups... Have they released a new album at 2016.. I have to listen it!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 10, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I am just enough older than you I think that I just don't get it.  Not even Metallica. It doesn't sound like music to me.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 10, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sadly, the original lead guitarist (Cliff Burton) for Metallica was killed in a bus accident at just 24 years old.
> ...



The first song on the new album reminds me of Damage Incorporated but not as good.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 10, 2017)

I've always liked their cover of Whiskey in the Jar.


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 10, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I had a 40 cm hairs when I was a metal fanat!


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 10, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I've always liked their cover of Whiskey in the Jar.



Oh, holy shit. A track I repeated in a period of my life, when my girl broke relations with me and it were a serious relations and I thought how to live furhther... Young man have a tend to dramatize the situation, but life is proceeding... Somewhere out of Molly's chamber too ))


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 10, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I've always liked their cover of Whiskey in the Jar.
> ...



By the way, it also brings back memories about terrific student's parties (like in clip )) I remember one day.... About ten students (from different high schools ) at the flat of one. Two glass cans of 3 liters. And every can was filled by two 0.5 bottles of vodka and then filled in of beer - could you imagine? And this drink was dispences, using LADLE. Could you imagine that? Terrific. How could we stay alive after it - no ideas... 

P.S. But where's an original clip of "Whiskey in the Jar", with drunk girls?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 10, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I didn't know if that would be appropriate coffee shop material.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 10, 2017)

All those days when the weather felt like autumn in December and January lulled us into complacency about this winter season.  This morning we got a bucket of reality dumped over our collective heads. The dashboard thermometer confirmed what the electric sign at the Nazarene Church on St. Clair Avenue said: 12F.

The snow we got Wednesday has hung around and crunched under foot.  Those who disregarded the snow and failed to shovel it are now faced with a layer of ice as well as that pesky snow.  I can glance out of the window at the Luxurious Pimplebutt  Estate and estimate the snowfall by eyeing up the layer built up on the railing around the North Portico.  Four inches is my professional estimate.  Not enough to declare a snow day for the school kids or cancel CYA at St. Aloysius or even VFW Bingo night.  But enough to put Mom into a mild panic about her stock of bread and milk and coffee.

She turns 83 years young come Monday.  In my mind, Mom looked like Jackie Kennedy in the 1960s and 70s, Aunt Bea in the 1990s and 2000s.  Her step is now much more measured for safety, her hair is thinning and dignifiedly silver, her hands are still caring and gentle, but now constantly chilled due to Reynauld's Syndrome.  Mom is now one of the elder statesmen of the family.

But Mom was a terrific mother to my brother and me.  She would let me take a turn steering Pop's big ol' Buick on Sunday drives whenever Pop was called to the print shop to print up a prayer card for a funeral.  But in that same Le Sabre, Mom would become a disciplinarian of the first order.  That broad golden wedding band on her left hand would swing over the front seat to 'correct' infractions of language or comportment in the rear seat.  Clang!  The wedding band would ricochet off a front tooth after the mouth that tooth was in made some egregious infraction.  

My brother and sister-in-law are taking her to dinner Sunday afternoon.  With Mom's birthday, the Days of Cake come to an end.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 10, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Goodnight darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> ...


You can take me half way off the list. That nasty cold is gone. The quitting smoking part though.... I've tried, really hard, but whenever a particularly stressful situation hits me, I reach for a damned cigarette. The latest is more trouble with the ex. I just happened to access my checking account at the right time and discovered that she has been ripping me off to the tune of about 2 grand over the last several months. Funny thing is, I was about to load her motorcycle and take it to her in South Florida. I checked my account to see if I could swing a day or 2 in Key West. 
She can't quite grasp the concept that she will get her bike after I get her check.
While this is still ongoing, I'm trying again and haven't had a cigarette in 10 days.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 10, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Goodnight darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...



Why don't you take her name off of your account?  It sounds like she is very vindictive.  You should really change all of your credit cards and accounts so that she can no longer access them.  Maybe you should even call the police.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 10, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Goodnight darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...



Well wellness is a good thing.  And every day you don't have a cigarette is a good thing.  Trouble with the ex not so much.  Can you change your bank account so that she can't access it or take whatever measures are necessary so that she cannot obligate you financially?  Is her motorcycle worth $2k?

I believe it takes a full 21 or more days for all the nicotine to completely leave your system and the cravings will hit you even after that but will come less frequently and with less intensity and will be of shorter duration until one day you realize you haven't even thought about smoking for some time.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 10, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> All those days when the weather felt like autumn in December and January lulled us into complacency about this winter season.  This morning we got a bucket of reality dumped over our collective heads. The dashboard thermometer confirmed what the electric sign at the Nazarene Church on St. Clair Avenue said: 12F.
> 
> The snow we got Wednesday has hung around and crunched under foot.  Those who disregarded the snow and failed to shovel it are now faced with a layer of ice as well as that pesky snow.  I can glance out of the window at the Luxurious Pimplebutt  Estate and estimate the snowfall by eyeing up the layer built up on the railing around the North Portico.  Four inches is my professional estimate.  Not enough to declare a snow day for the school kids or cancel CYA at St. Aloysius or even VFW Bingo night.  But enough to put Mom into a mild panic about her stock of bread and milk and coffee.
> 
> ...


Still love your stories, but what you said about your mom becoming one of the elder statesman of the family gave me pause. I am now the elder statesman of my family. I'm not sure I want that distinction


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 10, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I would have to close the account to be positive she had no chance of abusing it. She got her hands on a check with account number and routing number and used that to pay a monthly obligation. I see no evidence of any other charges, so to keep my life simple, I put a stop payment on that charge.
I suppose she could try to do it again, but seeing she now lives out of state, the FBI would be getting involved. I have half a mind to prefer charges and then invite her to Alabama to collect her damned motorcycle.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 10, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and good morning everybody.
> ...


Sunny and 66 today, though now a chilly 64 in Foley. Starting tomorrow, we'll be in the mid 70's for a few days.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 10, 2017)

Well Shoot!
We thought they would tell us the results of the tests yesterday and today.
NO!!!
We have to wait till we see his heart Dr. next Wednesday.
Both of us are exhausted. We will both have a good rest over the weekend. His home nurse comes by on Mondays, so we don't need to go anywhere for at least 3 days. Whew!!
But only one appt next week for Wed.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 10, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




Something you sure don't need now.
At least you caught her early.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 10, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Well Shoot!
> We thought they would tell us the results of the tests yesterday and today.
> NO!!!
> We have to wait till we see his heart Dr. next Wednesday.
> ...



That's one of the few things I like about our current HMO--we can access the same records the doctors see.  So our blood tests, test results, doctor's opinion, whatever goes on line and we can access it via our computer to see it.  I like that a lot.

I do understand how frustrating it is to have to wait, but happy you get to do it in the comfort of your own home.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 10, 2017)

The little one was accepted into a new soccer league.    She had been doing recreational soccer, anyone can join and the coaches are volunteers.  This time around she is joining what is called PDA soccer.  It's supposed to help rec kids get ready for the more advanced academy soccer when they are old enough.  It will be more work, she'll need to practice at home and not just on scheduled days with her team, but it should help her get better, be good exercise, and the schedule is better for her mom and dad.  The only downsides are that it costs more and it will mean she cannot do karate on Wednesdays.  Mom is willing to pay more, and we're going to see if there's any way she can take her karate classes on a different day.

I'm excited to see how she does with it, and I'm happy she'll be getting extra exercise.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 10, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I would close that account and open a new one in my name only.  Why take the chance?  Awfully presumptuous of her to use your money to pay one of her bills.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 10, 2017)

theliq said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


Time off to show you around, as much as I can.  This year, I will be using all my free time to 1) move out of my current digs into my place up in Willow.  I need to build a barn there first, and 2) I plan on visiting my daughter and granddaughters in Japan, where they currently reside. If possible, we will all be going to Beijing for a week to see the sights.  So, this year, I will be travelling.  I plan on retiring in the next couple of years, though.  I should have some time to show you around, depends on what you want to see, or do.  You know you're always welcome, Steve, as are any of the CS inhabitants.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 10, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Going with the kids to Disney Hollywood Studios on Saturday.  You guys have to see Sherri on a roller coaster.  It's something like this.......
> ...


I don't get migraines, but most other coaster-riders fail to relish the free-flying vomit.  My stomach can't take the g's or the motion like I could when I was younger.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 10, 2017)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


How's the area, generally?  If you can help him maybe realize a bit of cash for his goodies, he might appreciate that, too.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 10, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


It's really beautiful here. I feel like a tourist in NYC, agog at the skyline. It's all ponderosa pines and for and maple trees. I took some pics during karma and my morning walk, where we met some neighbors walking their dogs...Chelsea and Casey...German Shepard and golden retriever. They new us before we even introduced ourselves, lol. Said our housemate already told the neighbors some beach people and their lab were going to be calling this town home[emoji4]. Seems he has been very excited for our arrival,lol. As much as we have been, as well. 
Dennis is happy as a lark! 

I started cleaning up the front yard, so if I can get the pics posted, that is not what it looks like now cuz I spent most of the day pruning, raking, sweeping, etc. He is quite pleased that his front yard can now be seen instead of pine and maple leaves covering everything. I enjoyed it very much too! This spring we all will pitch in on the back patio and make it very Zen[emoji39]. Then, all three of us cooked a nice hot dinner, sat in the living room between ornate perfume bottles, brass vases, stunning art stacked, boxes full of other treasures and chatted a few hours. It was a very pleasant day!

Now, I will try to get the pics posted so you can see where we now call home.[emoji7]
Give me a few to figure it out cuz I took a lot! 

And know,also, the whole town looks like this neighborhood...I kid you not!

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Feb 10, 2017)

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 11, 2017)

Gracie said:


> View attachment 111768View attachment 111770View attachment 111771View attachment 111772View attachment 111773View attachment 111774View attachment 111775View attachment 111776View attachment 111777View attachment 111778View attachment 111779
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



The photos do give a good idea of what it is like there.  I could adjust to an area like that.  I'm amazed at how green the grass and shubbery are in February.  Will be really gorgeous when the deciduous trees get their leaves back.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 11, 2017)

Goodnight darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie.
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, 007, Sixfoot and all others we hope will find their way back.

The February full moon over our Sandia Mountains just after sunset tonight--legend calls it the Snow Moon as February is typically the snowiest month.  Also visible with binoculars is a comet that will be closest to Earth tomorrow night.  And earlier a penumbral eclipse darkened part of the moon tonight but not as much as a regular eclipse would.​


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 11, 2017)

Gracie said:


> View attachment 111768View attachment 111770View attachment 111771View attachment 111772View attachment 111773View attachment 111774View attachment 111775View attachment 111776View attachment 111777View attachment 111778View attachment 111779
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


Your doggie even looks happy scoping the place out.  . It is really nice there, the clutter in back doesn't even seem that bad.  I hope he accepts your help getting things organized, that kind of project is right up your alley.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 11, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Well Shoot!
> ...




The appt. for next Wednesday to see his heart Dr. is in Tucson.
He only saw technicians this last Thursday & Friday ,so no lab tests will be online for us to access.
At least the many different appointments for each week went from 5 a week to two times a week.  I was getting to the end of my rope there!

I still have to go to town later this morning to get his blood thinner pills. His level keeps fluctuating and every three days I take him for blood draws at the Benson hospital, then go the next morning for new doses. It will get better when he is stabilized, then it will be once a week again for his blood readings again.
So I take him in again on Tuesday for blood test and new dose of pills to pick up Wed. morning  at Walmart,then to Tucson for the 1:00 p.m. appt.
He used to do it once a week with a machine he has here at home, but it doesn't read everything like the hospital lab does, it's more precise.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 11, 2017)

In all honesty, Gracie's pictures gave me a tear.  Be thinking about the Gracies while out finishing a tree job late afternoon.  Doors were closed, so the right door was chosen.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 11, 2017)

peach174 said:


> The appt. for next Wednesday to see his heart Dr. is in Tucson.
> He only saw technicians this last Thursday & Friday ,so no lab tests will be online for us to access.
> At least the many different appointments for each week went from 5 a week to two times a week.  I was getting to the end of my rope there!
> 
> ...



Pneumonia cost me $376 out-of-pocket.  I can read up on heart surgery if you want me to....


----------



## peach174 (Feb 11, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > []
> ...





Why?


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 11, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Why?



Not to brag or anything, but I am still alive from pneumonia.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 11, 2017)

Well I'm happy that everybody is still alive and things are improving for most of us.  WQ and Sherry and son are probably on the roller coaster now and we are enjoying one more nice warm day before much cooler temps, rain, and possible snow tomorrow and Monday.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 11, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Well I'm happy that everybody is still alive and things are improving for most of us.  WQ and Sherry and son are probably on the roller coaster now and we are enjoying one more nice warm day before much cooler temps, rain, and possible snow tomorrow and Monday.




Me too!!  
We also will get colder and rainy again.


----------



## Sherry (Feb 11, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Well I'm happy that everybody is still alive and things are improving for most of us.  WQ and Sherry and son are probably on the roller coaster now and we are enjoying one more nice warm day before much cooler temps, rain, and possible snow tomorrow and Monday.



My daughter called last night and sounded awful with a head cold. She was still willing to give it a shot so as to not disappoint her brother, but we all discussed it and agreed that she needed to get rest and feel better. The tickets are good through the end of the year, so we'll just have something to look forward to later. We're heading out to dinner. I hope everyone has a great weekend!!


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 11, 2017)

Busy day at Doc Holliday's. I opened the doors shortly after 8 AM. Starting about 10 AM, we have been holding a benefit poker run for a friend and customer that crashed on another poker run that started out at Doc's. He broke his tibia and fibula and shattered the knee. Once the bones are healed, he will be getting a knee replacement. I served my famous smokin hot butt (pulled pork) that takes 16 hours to prepare. We had beans and potato salad, plenty of door prizes and a 50/50 raffle. At 11 AM after all had filled up on coffee, bloody Maries Budweiser, sausage gravy and biscuits and 12 dozen donuts from Krispy Kream, 30 motorcycles left to hit other bars in the area.
They returned about 4 PM and went through half of the 40 pounds of pork in 10 minutes. The second 20 pounds came out a half hour later and hopefully, everyone has had enough to eat.
I got out of there at 5:30 for a break and will be back about 8 PM for the band that plays 9 PM til 1 AM.

Yes the (Boston) butt jokes were all out in full force. I think I've heard them all.


----------



## Dalia (Feb 11, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Bonsoir, thank you for all the respond i did not know to much about Russian music  here in France i discover that BB ( brigitte bardot ) had succès with this song but she is more knew for her beauty and acting.
> ...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 11, 2017)

Gracie said:


> View attachment 111768View attachment 111770View attachment 111771View attachment 111772View attachment 111773View attachment 111774View attachment 111775View attachment 111776View attachment 111777View attachment 111778View attachment 111779
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


Looks like my kind of neighborhood!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 11, 2017)

Did more yard work today in front. He is quite pleased. One of the neighbors is in her late 70's and asked him if he would loan me out to help her in her back yard, lol. 
That last pic is the patio. That is going to be tackled soon. VERY soon. But first..the front yard and side yards. THEN the patio since it is full of garden pots, rusty chairs, debris of this and that. But it will look wonderful after we three tackle it. Dennis is going to build a bridge across the creek too...that is his land on the other side. The old bridge collapsed from age. Everything in this house is 1960's. The carpet is shag, gold color. I call it Shagalicious and we all hum the theme song from austin powers, lol.


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## blackhawk (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## blackhawk (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 11, 2017)

So maybe this is where you and Dennis are supposed to be Gracie.  You'll know soon enough.  But at least you have a roof over your head in a clean, dry place for now.  We'll keep you on the 'special needs' list for a bit longer for now.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 11, 2017)

Goodnight darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie.
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, 007, Sixfoot and all others we hope will find their way back.

*Photos through a powerful telescope of the 45p comet passing closest to Earth today and tonight:*​


----------



## Kat (Feb 12, 2017)

Gracie It feels so good to know you are smiling!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 12, 2017)

Good morning all.  Feeling lazy but will start a late breakfast shortly.  Waiting for high winds today--it will be cool enough they will be especially unwelcome--to be followed by rain and they say snow.  We'll see. . .


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 12, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Did more yard work today in front. He is quite pleased. One of the neighbors is in her late 70's and asked him if he would loan me out to help her in her back yard, lol.
> That last pic is the patio. That is going to be tackled soon. VERY soon. But first..the front yard and side yards. THEN the patio since it is full of garden pots, rusty chairs, debris of this and that. But it will look wonderful after we three tackle it. Dennis is going to build a bridge across the creek too...that is his land on the other side. The old bridge collapsed from age. Everything in this house is 1960's. The carpet is shag, gold color. I call it Shagalicious and we all hum the theme song from austin powers, lol.


Gracie!  Are you...burbling happily?


----------



## danielpalos (Feb 12, 2017)

I make a motion to add a "disagree" icon option to the ones we already have.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 12, 2017)

Morning greetings, everybody!
Well, it was really, REALLY cold last night.  Every digit on the thermometer included a minus sign.  I spared my partner on one flight and sent the oiling to Chicago.  Those lazy sops brag about how they _never_ pour oil into an airplane.  We get stuck with it because the flights are going over the pond an have to be topped off.  In addition, lots of machinery fails, switches, valves, pumps, and lots of little things, when it gets this cold.  It's supposed to warm up again today and the next couple of days.  I sure hope so, I'm getting tired of having to break my dog loose from the icicle every time she pees.
I'm so glad that Gracie and Mr. G seem to have found a place to keep them busy doing things they like to do, instead of battling ant invasions and bleaching mold.  
Everyone, stay warm, keep your eyeballs from freezing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 12, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> I make a motion to add a "disagree" icon option to the ones we already have.



There was one when we first moved to Xenforo daniel, but there were too many numbnuts and trolls who put 'disagree' on EVERYTHING their target had posted--even on a cheerful 'good morning'--so that many members would log in and find nothing but a loooooooooong list of 'disagree' in their alerts.  That pretty well rendered that feature useless.  And added another annoying negative feature to what already exists out there.

So I was one who was very grateful for C_K removing that button and replacing it with something less useful to the trolls.  Members who want to be ugly or hateful to somebody have to type it out for all to see.  That's a good thing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 12, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Morning greetings, everybody!
> Well, it was really, REALLY cold last night.  Every digit on the thermometer included a minus sign.  I spared my partner on one flight and sent the oiling to Chicago.  Those lazy sops brag about how they _never_ pour oil into an airplane.  We get stuck with it because the flights are going over the pond an have to be topped off.  In addition, lots of machinery fails, switches, valves, pumps, and lots of little things, when it gets this cold.  It's supposed to warm up again today and the next couple of days.  I sure hope so, I'm getting tired of having to break my dog loose from the icicle every time she pees.
> I'm so glad that Gracie and Mr. G seem to have found a place to keep them busy doing things they like to do, instead of battling ant invasions and bleaching mold.
> Everyone, stay warm, keep your eyeballs from freezing.



I just checked your weather, GW, and -1f at mid morning.  That indeed is cold though even in north central Kansas we could have days that it never got above zero.  Fairly rare there though. Probably not so much in your part of the world.  But according to Accuweather you should be above freezing at times next week.  So just stay warm for now.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 12, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> I make a motion to add a "disagree" icon option to the ones we already have.



While the most sane posters visit here, we have no special pull with administration.


----------



## danielpalos (Feb 12, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > I make a motion to add a "disagree" icon option to the ones we already have.
> ...


darn.  i was hoping to use it for when i actually need a valid argument instead of just banter.


----------



## Kat (Feb 12, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> There was one when we first moved to Xenforo daniel, but there were too many numbnuts and trolls who put 'disagree' on EVERYTHING their target had posted--even on a cheerful 'good morning'--so that many members would log in and find nothing but a loooooooooong list of 'disagree' in their alerts. That pretty well rendered that feature useless. And added another annoying negative feature to what already exists out there.
> 
> So I was one who was very grateful for C_K removing that button and replacing it with something less useful to the trolls. Members who want to be ugly or hateful to somebody have to type it out for all to see. That's a good thing.





Well, I just must disagree with that!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 12, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



So just start your argument with "I disagree. . ."  and then say why?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 12, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > I make a motion to add a "disagree" icon option to the ones we already have.
> ...



We have more than you realize when it is a reasonable and justified request.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 12, 2017)

The buttons are like a new model car.  Changed out on occasion to make it seem more new or valuable.  A button telling posters to shut up is certainly more objectionable than a disagree.  Of course the funny button had two meanings now.  As far as disagree goes, I can be disagreeable without a button.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 12, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> The buttons are like a new model car.  Changed out on occasion to make it seem more new or valuable.  A button telling posters to shut up is certainly more objectionable than a disagree.  Of course the funny button had two meanings now.  As far as disagree goes, I can be disagreeable without a button.



Yes.  There are a few numbnuts who follow me around outside the Coffee Shop, especially in the structured debate zone where they are required to be civil, and like to put a FUNNY on everything I post there.  And yes, I take that as a thumbs down, but as C_K said, they boost my trophy points every time they do it.  And it is not offensive to me and doesn't feel negative.  So it's all good.  However, that kind of childishness is what prompted C_K to add the "funny and agree" button that many of us find useful.

And "funny" in the Coffee Shop rewards those who are genuinely encouraging us to laugh on purpose.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 12, 2017)

Now if cereal_killer would just give us a "sympathy" or "I care" button that says what we intend to convey so much better than the "like" button, that would be great.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 12, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Now if cereal_killer would just give us a "sympathy" or "I care" button that says what we intend to convey so much better than the "like" button, that would be great.



On second thought let's make it a "I care" button.  "Sympathy" would be misused by the trolls in the same way "funny" is.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 12, 2017)

We don't argue in here.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Feb 12, 2017)

Did a buttload more gardening today and it's looking very nice out there. Housemate is making a major dent in the rest of the house too, I am pleased to say. I think I got him motivated, lol. Taking care of his mom, working his mall soace, making his music recordings and having to maintain this jungle of a yard was just overwhelming to him. Now, he has help. Dennis does the house maintenance that are desperately needed, I do the yard, and now he has time to sort, price, stack, store all his stuff...Of which I would dearly love to buy but can't afford!

Overall....We are very happy here. I don't know if I will ever return to the coast now. It's going to be hard to leave here...If we ever have to. 

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Did a buttload more gardening today and it's looking very nice out there. Housemate is making a major dent in the rest of the house too, I am pleased to say. I think I got him motivated, lol. Taking care of his mom, working his mall soace, making his music recordings and having to maintain this jungle of a yard was just overwhelming to him. Now, he has help. Dennis does the house maintenance that are desperately needed, I do the yard, and now he has time to sort, price, stack, store all his stuff...Of which I would dearly love to buy but can't afford!
> 
> Overall....We are very happy here. I don't know if I will ever return to the coast now. It's going to be hard to leave here...If we ever have to.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



Awesome.  That is great news.  You will have to post some pictures when you get settled in and have everything just so.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2017)

Well, we have a ton of snow.  It stopped temporarily and supposed to pick back up.  It is a weird kind of pinkish color because the sun is beginning to set and it's reflecting off the snow.  We are also supposed to get some more snow this week (maybe Wednesday - not sure).  

As a side note, I went and got my nails done this morning before the snow got too bad, and I'm having a really difficult time typing with them.  Lol.  That's not good news considering my job is typing.  If I can't get used to them, I'm going to have to cut them down or something.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2017)

It's a little dark in here, but  . .  .  they are silver with silver sparkles on the ends.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2017)

I brought my rabbit outside today, and he totally wimped out!    He went back inside and went to sleep!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2017)

I think I'm starting to get used to the nails now.  I just have to keep practicing typing.  Making a lot of mistakes though.  My nails are usually natural (my own) and not quite so long, so this is really challenging.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 12, 2017)

Gracie said:


> We don't argue in here.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



We indeed do try to avoid unnecessarily offending folks in the Coffee Shop, but there have been some who took something the wrong way or otherwise found us offensive and left.  And oh well.  Everybody isn't going to love us.

But I would like to think we leave the most contentious topics outside and only argue about sports and fashion and culinary and music tastes and such in here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 12, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> It's a little dark in here, but  . .  .  they are silver with silver sparkles on the ends.
> 
> 
> View attachment 111972



Really pretty Chris.  But I can see how it would be a learning curve to type with them.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > It's a little dark in here, but  . .  .  they are silver with silver sparkles on the ends.
> ...



Yeah, I can't really type on this keyboard good using the nail tips because you have to apply a little pressure, so I keep missing letters.  If I try typing regular with my fingertips, then I hit the keys above the keys I want.  This is turning into a PITA, but I had a gift certificate, so I thought I would spend it on long nails.    Not a good idea.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 12, 2017)

It can be done because I've seen gals do it.  But the question you'll have to ask yourself, is it worth it.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 12, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Morning greetings, everybody!
> ...


Yup!  They prognosticating temps in the 30s with rain and freezing rain.  Makes for an adventurous drive to work, or anywhere, for that matter!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 12, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



We could experience some of that by tomorrow too with lots of precip and temps hovering at or just below freezing.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 12, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Well, we have a ton of snow.  It stopped temporarily and supposed to pick back up.  It is a weird kind of pinkish color because the sun is beginning to set and it's reflecting off the snow.  We are also supposed to get some more snow this week (maybe Wednesday - not sure).
> 
> As a side note, I went and got my nails done this morning before the snow got too bad, and I'm having a really difficult time typing with them.  Lol.  That's not good news considering my job is typing.  If I can't get used to them, I'm going to have to cut them down or something.


There's a name for that pinkish glow of setting (sometimes rising) sun on snow, it's "alpenglow".  It's beautiful here when we get the alpenglow.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 12, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> It's a little dark in here, but  . .  .  they are silver with silver sparkles on the ends.
> 
> 
> View attachment 111972


Arrgghhh!!! The horror!  I cannot imagine doing my job with such claws!  Mechanics typically have trimmed, if not well-manicured, nails.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2017)

Well, it's dark out now, but I turned my outside light on and tried to take a couple of pictures.  My outside trash barrel and table.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2017)

I think we got like 15-18 inches so far in the last couple of days.  That's just a guess by looking at it on my part.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 12, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I think we got like 15-18 inches so far in the last couple of days.  That's just a guess by looking at it on my part.


We've actually gotten only a moderate amount of snow.  The cold prevents snow but fosters this crappy ice fog that adheres to everything.  At least I can brush snow off of things.  Ice fog is like a coat of frozen paint.  Yes, Virginia, it does indeed get too cold to snow.  Lucky you, if you don't have to go out and push all that snow off that stuff, though.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I think we got like 15-18 inches so far in the last couple of days.  That's just a guess by looking at it on my part.
> ...



Nah, I'm not using my outdoor furniture anyways.  I only have to do a little bit of shoveling, my walkways and around my car.  The landlord takes care of the parking lot with a plow.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 12, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Well, it's dark out now, but I turned my outside light on and tried to take a couple of pictures.  My outside trash barrel and table.
> 
> View attachment 112000
> 
> View attachment 112001



People were always amazed out on the mountain where we measured the snow in feet instead of inches.  Snow like that here in the city is really rare but it can happen.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2017)

I saw one of these at an antique store last week.  I was thinking of going back to buy it because it's a pretty good conversation piece.  "I killed him with my bare hands and made a purse out of him right there!"


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 12, 2017)

Just checking in to make sure everyone is okay, been particularly busy around the house slowly getting things ready for the eventual move and spending lots of time checking out home listings trying to find that needle in a haystack........  Went for a drive yesterday, up through Alamogordo then Corrizozo to Capitan, Ruidoso then back home.  We both love the Capitan/Alto area and even Tularosa......  Too bad employment options are limited, might have to look at "online" jobs or self employment options if we want to live there.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 12, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Just checking in to make sure everyone is okay, been particularly busy around the house slowly getting things ready for the eventual move and spending lots of time checking out home listings trying to find that needle in a haystack........  Went for a drive yesterday, up through Alamogordo then Corrizozo to Capitan, Ruidoso then back home.  We both love the Capitan/Alto area and even Tularosa......  Too bad employment options are limited, might have to look at "online" jobs or self employment options if we want to live there.


Best of luck finding the perfect place!


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 12, 2017)

If you know what this says you are a true American redneck.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 13, 2017)

As much as we like it here....we will probably have to go back IF senior low income housing calls and says a unit is ready...whenever that happens. If something happens to our housemate....out we go....again. Hopefully that will not happen for a long time, but he did have a heart attack some months back and almost died. We have to look at the bigger picture, and unfortunately..as much as I would like to live here for a very long time....we can't take the chance and have to move AGAIN. Once we are in senior housing...we never have to leave again.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 13, 2017)

Meanwhile..I am sure glad he does not live in Oroville!!! That is about 10 miles or so south of us.....and we are up higher. Lucky us!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 13, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Meanwhile..I am sure glad he does not live in Oroville!!! That is about 10 miles or so south of us.....and we are up higher. Lucky us!



I saw where Oroville and several other towns below the dam are evacuating to Chico etc.  You're upstream from the lake, yes?  The last I saw tonight they were beginning to repair the emergency overflow and were draining the lake as fast as they could, so the dam may hold, but they haven't declared it safe yet.  Sheesh--why does it have to be drought or flood?  Isn't there something in between there?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 13, 2017)

The snow has begun at our house but we aren't expecting a lot.
Thinking of those in the path of the failing dam in California tonight.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie.
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, 007, Sixfoot and all others we hope will find their way back.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > The buttons are like a new model car.  Changed out on occasion to make it seem more new or valuable.  A button telling posters to shut up is certainly more objectionable than a disagree.  Of course the funny button had two meanings now.  As far as disagree goes, I can be disagreeable without a button.
> ...



Any time you want to exchange numbnut followers, just say the word.    I can even do a 4:1 exchange rate.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 13, 2017)

Gracie said:


> We don't argue in here.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



Yes, we do.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 13, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> It's a little dark in here, but  . .  .  they are silver with silver sparkles on the ends.
> 
> 
> View attachment 111972



Don't cut them before you get a chance to rake them over your boyfriend's back on Tuesday....


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 13, 2017)

blackhawk said:


> If you know what this says you are a true American redneck.



I am thinking the bail pepr is needed for court...


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 13, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I saw one of these at an antique store last week.  I was thinking of going back to buy it because it's a pretty good conversation piece.  "I killed him with my bare hands and made a purse out of him right there!"



I am sure if he went for your bunny, it would be lights out for Mr. Gator.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 13, 2017)

To my East Coast friends it is going to be super windy.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Now if cereal_killer would just give us a "sympathy" or "I care" button that says what we intend to convey so much better than the "like" button, that would be great.


Sometimes I think we need a WTF? button


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 13, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Now if cereal_killer would just give us a "sympathy" or "I care" button that says what we intend to convey so much better than the "like" button, that would be great.
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 13, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just checking in to make sure everyone is okay, been particularly busy around the house slowly getting things ready for the eventual move and spending lots of time checking out home listings trying to find that needle in a haystack........  Went for a drive yesterday, up through Alamogordo then Corrizozo to Capitan, Ruidoso then back home.  We both love the Capitan/Alto area and even Tularosa......  Too bad employment options are limited, might have to look at "online" jobs or self employment options if we want to live there.
> ...


That would entail a magnanimous person/couple who has no need of money giving us their $400 - 1M house with awesome views for free cause they need the tax write off................  

This one will work........

2900 N Spirit Dancer Trl, Tucson, AZ 85749 - realtor.com®


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 13, 2017)

Good morning everybody.  Most of the snow from last night has already melted--just some patches here and there and temps are above freezing now so we'll just have cold rain at times today.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 13, 2017)

We got rain and not really cold.
We sure need the rain.
Never have been a fan of snow, even when I grew up in Colo.


----------



## esthermoon (Feb 13, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I saw one of these at an antique store last week.  I was thinking of going back to buy it because it's a pretty good conversation piece.  "I killed him with my bare hands and made a purse out of him right there!"


----------



## peach174 (Feb 13, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Don't know why you would want to have movie stars as neighbors.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 13, 2017)

peach174 said:


> We got rain and not really cold.
> We sure need the rain.
> Never have been a fan of snow, even when I grew up in Colo.


You got rain, we're getting light sprinkles and cool temps but the sky looks black to the southwest.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 13, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


So we can pretend we're the Beverly Hillbillies........


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 13, 2017)

peach174 said:


> We got rain and not really cold.
> We sure need the rain.
> Never have been a fan of snow, even when I grew up in Colo.



I actually loved snow up on the mountain--there was something about sitting in front of the fireplace with a cup of coffee or tea watching it pile up on the deck outside the sliding glass doors.  But we were much younger and stronger then, more sure footed, more able to dig ourselves out.  Before we got our 4-wheel drive, and then AWD I sometimes could not get my little Mercury Capri up the hill to get home when the road was snow packed and then icy from traffic.  I would get as far as I could, put it in the ditch on the side of the road and walk the rest of the way if somebody didn't pick me up.  (Somebody usually did.)  No way I could do that now.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > We got rain and not really cold.
> ...




I have never liked it and did not like playing in it when I was a kid.
Give me the desert, I love!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 13, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > We got rain and not really cold.
> ...



We are in the clear right now.  According to the radar you aren't.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 13, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I saw one of these at an antique store last week.  I was thinking of going back to buy it because it's a pretty good conversation piece.  "I killed him with my bare hands and made a purse out of him right there!"



Hey ChrisL , I think esthermoon likes it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 13, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I love the high desert too.  But I loved being in West Virginia surrounded by verdent green mountains even with lots of rain and fog.  And I loved Texas not so much for the aesthetics, but for the people.  Ditto Kansas which is quite a bit greener than either west Texas or the desert.  I guess I can be at home pretty much anywhere.

But there is something about the high desert that is compelling, almost spiritual at times.  I doubt we will ever leave.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Nope, we're supposed to have this through tomorrow.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 13, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



What are you some type of elf?


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 13, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 13, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


>



Nice tights...

Folks, Ringel and I really hold back for the G rated audience here....


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 13, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



He's always going to be something of Captain Jack Sparrow to me.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 13, 2017)

Tomorrow is St. Valentine's Day and, if there's anything to tradition (and I dearly hope there is), grade schoolers everywhere are wrapping shoe boxes in red, pink and white paper, cutting a slot in the lids and anticipating St. Valentine's Day messages from their classmates.

Little paper cards with hearts and puppies and kittens and flowers meant to suggest some innocent romance or affection.  I always wanted a Valentine from Mary Lynn Schoolcraft, the cutest girl in the second grade. I don't know if she wanted one from me, but I always reserved the sweetest one for her.

Later, the candy, the wee sugary hearts with sentiments like "Oh! You kid!" and "Be Mine" were passed around for everyone to enjoy.  Milk chocolate in the shape of hearts, jelly beans and Good & Plenty (a confection I never appreciated.  Licorice, ya know).  All that candy could take a boy's thoughts away from even Mary Lynn Schoolcraft, but just for a moment.

Happy St. Valentine's Day everybody!


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 13, 2017)

I heard a great idea yesterday.  Exchange cards in the grocery card aisle, put them back and then go to frozen foods and grab a dinner.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 13, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


I like that we have winter.  I never could stand the South, with all the snakes, spiders, alligators, etc...  I'll take a little extra snow anytime.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 13, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



You don't have snakes and spiders in Ohio?  And alligators aren't a real big problem in the desert.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 13, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Tomorrow is St. Valentine's Day and, if there's anything to tradition (and I dearly hope there is), grade schoolers everywhere are wrapping shoe boxes in red, pink and white paper, cutting a slot in the lids and anticipating St. Valentine's Day messages from their classmates.
> 
> Little paper cards with hearts and puppies and kittens and flowers meant to suggest some innocent romance or affection.  I always wanted a Valentine from Mary Lynn Schoolcraft, the cutest girl in the second grade. I don't know if she wanted one from me, but I always reserved the sweetest one for her.
> 
> ...



I was a fairly shy and, in my eyes, not one of the popular kids in grade school. (My classmates from that era that I am still in touch with don't seem to remember me that way for which I am grateful.)  But I always dreaded the school Easter egg hunt because I never seemed to find eggs like my classmates did.  And I dreaded Valentine's Day for fear nobody would put valentines in my decorated shoe box and I would be terribly embarrassed.  Some always did, but the fear never went away.

By high school I was out of my shell and felt like I could stand my ground socially, but back then. . .not so much.

Tomorrow is Hombre and my wedding anniversary--let's just say we've been married more years than many of our Coffee Shoppers have lived at all.  And we rarely ever celebrate on the 14th because the restaurants are packed and it's just generally not as much fun as going out on a less frenetic night.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



No.  I haven't seen a bug in my house in a long time.  My previous place had some but it was a lazy landlord problem.  I lived down south for awhile and I couldn't take it.  I was cleaning the sink after we moved in and a huge, ugly, centipede crawled out of the drain.

Nothing against the people, I prefer it right where I am.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 13, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> No.  I haven't seen a bug in my house in a long time.  My previous place had some but it was a lazy landlord problem.  I lived down south for awhile and I couldn't take it.  I was cleaning the sink after we moved in and a huge, ugly, centipede crawled out of the drain.
> 
> Nothing against the people, I prefer it right where I am.



These guys do laps in the bathroom in the winter.






Box Elder Bug


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 13, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > No.  I haven't seen a bug in my house in a long time.  My previous place had some but it was a lazy landlord problem.  I lived down south for awhile and I couldn't take it.  I was cleaning the sink after we moved in and a huge, ugly, centipede crawled out of the drain.
> ...


Have you ever dealt with stink bugs?  You've got to deal with them just right or they never leave you.  Puke

They have them in NC that I know of but they've been spotted around here in the Fall trying to find a warm place to stay for the Winter.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 13, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



No I have not dealt with stinkbugs. Box Elder bugs seem pretty harmless.  The Department of Agriculture brought in a Japanese lady bug years ago and they bite.  I had an allergic reaction to it.  They also smell when you vacuum them up.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 13, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Yeah, those kind of bugs are pretty harmless.  I mean they're not trantulas or other big nasty things.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Tomorrow is St. Valentine's Day and, if there's anything to tradition (and I dearly hope there is), grade schoolers everywhere are wrapping shoe boxes in red, pink and white paper, cutting a slot in the lids and anticipating St. Valentine's Day messages from their classmates.
> ...


married on St. Valentine's Day!  That's an easy way to kill two birds, as they say.  And who could forget an anniversary when that day is hyped up all over the place.

Happy anniversary, Foxy!  And may your remaining anniversaries be outnumbered only by the joys that lay ahead.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 13, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Don't move to the orient........  Always had to look in the toilet before taking a seat.........


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 13, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Yeah, those kind of bugs are pretty harmless.  I mean they're not trantulas or other big nasty things.



Oh I don't know, Mrs. Liberty has been pretty animated when they end up in her water glass.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 13, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Actually that's why we chose that date--easy to remember and already romantic.  Hombre and I were just now agreeing that we would not buy each other a card or candy or whatever, but instead would take a leisurely stroll through one or two of our favorite stores and buy something or some things together that we both really want.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 13, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


We have stink bugs, or harlequin bugs here too.  They fly around making quite a racket.  It drives Daisy the Mutt absolutely nuts!  They were brought in by the Dr. Frankensteins at the Department of Agriculture to eliminate a spotless ladybug a few years ago.  The spotless ladybugs were brought in to do away with a plague of aphids.

So, one bug replaces another.  One bug's virtues outlives its presence.

The stinkbugs actually stink if squashed.  My solution is to trap them in a moist paper towel and shake them into the disposal for a wet and wild trip back to the river.  Let the folks in Wheeling deal with the carcasses.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Must suck if you really wanted chocolates or a card.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 13, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> We have stink bugs, or harlequin bugs here too.  They fly around making quite a racket.  It drives Daisy the Mutt absolutely nuts!  They were brought in by the Dr. Frankensteins at the Department of Agriculture to eliminate a spotless ladybug a few years ago.  The spotless ladybugs were brought in to do away with a plague of aphids.
> 
> So, one bug replaces another.  One bug's virtues outlives its presence.
> 
> The stinkbugs actually stink if squashed.  My solution is to trap them in a moist paper towel and shake them into the disposal for a wet and wild trip back to the river.  Let the folks in Wheeling deal with the carcasses.



Yep, aphid problem to be "naturally" controlled by the Spotless Ladybug.  I guess the weather killed off enough that we didn't get the Stinkbug treatment.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 13, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Oh Lord!


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 13, 2017)

Back in the 1990s I had the very good fortune to spend a few months in Germany.  The Berlin Wall had just fallen and I was a proud, yet ugly American on the loose in Central Europe.

There I discovered the best milk chocolate bar I had ever had.  The Milka Bar.  They look like this:







While browsing around Amazon, I came across this chocolate offered right here in the good ol' U.S.A.  I ordered a box of ten plus one.

It makes me wonder why those 'easy girls' in post war Germany went so nuts for a Hershey Bar!  Hershey's chocolate is a bar of paraffin dipped in chocolate flavoring in comparison to the German made Milka!

Maybe it was availability that drove their obsession.  Maybe it was a smile from and American serviceman.  Maybe it was a hope for something else like a pair of nylons.  But if I could have a Milka, I'd happily take it!


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 13, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > We have stink bugs, or harlequin bugs here too.  They fly around making quite a racket.  It drives Daisy the Mutt absolutely nuts!  They were brought in by the Dr. Frankensteins at the Department of Agriculture to eliminate a spotless ladybug a few years ago.  The spotless ladybugs were brought in to do away with a plague of aphids.
> ...


My flower beds were happy to see the aphid go.  My dog is happy to chase stink bugs around the house.  Yin/Yang


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 13, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


You put Dawn dishwashing detergent in a smallish container, fill it with water.  When you see the bugs, I used to sweep it into the dustpan and then throw it into the container.  They just drown in about 20 seconds and you throw them in the toilet.  No smell.


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm second day in Moscow and very tired of this soulless, enormous city... Hope to leave it tomorrow by any transport and happy St. Valentine day to all


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 13, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> You put Dawn dishwashing detergent in a smallish container, fill it with water.  When you see the bugs, I used to sweep it into the dustpan and then throw it into the container.  They just drown in about 20 seconds and you throw them in the toilet.  No smell.



Dawn smells, just saying.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 13, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


A buddy of mine heard about the Dawn dishwashing liquid trick.

His stinkbug infestation was largely on the outside of his house.  He added Dawn to a pump up sprayer and went to work on his roof, dousing stinkbugs left right and center.  He should have paid closer attention to proportions though.  The rest of the summer, every rain made his roof look like a car wash gone crazy!


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 13, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Back in the 1990s I had the very good fortune to spend a few months in Germany.  The Berlin Wall had just fallen and I was a proud, yet ugly American on the loose in Central Europe.
> 
> There I discovered the best milk chocolate bar I had ever had.  The Milka Bar.  They look like this:
> 
> ...



My wife likes Milka and we buy it regularily... Good chocolate


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 13, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > You put Dawn dishwashing detergent in a smallish container, fill it with water.  When you see the bugs, I used to sweep it into the dustpan and then throw it into the container.  They just drown in about 20 seconds and you throw them in the toilet.  No smell.
> ...


Really?


----------



## peach174 (Feb 13, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Sorry we don't have alligators, but we do have Mountain Lions.
I don't mind the snakes or tarantula's 
Don't like the snow .......no,no,no.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 13, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



But that's just the thing.  Boxed chocolates generally pretty well suck and a card is sweet and appreciated, we're already together to express our affection for each other.  And a card is almost immediately discarded or pitched in a box somewhere and forgotten.  So though Hombre felt obligated to get both, I really asked him not to and let's just do something we would both enjoy.  He was okay with that. 

We just ordered a new hand held vacuum cleaner together since his favorite little vacuum croaked over the weekend.  And yes, it was really sweet.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 13, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Well if I ever see you up here in the Winter I'm gonna smack ya with a snowball.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 13, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Back in the 1990s I had the very good fortune to spend a few months in Germany.  The Berlin Wall had just fallen and I was a proud, yet ugly American on the loose in Central Europe.
> ...





Sbiker said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Back in the 1990s I had the very good fortune to spend a few months in Germany.  The Berlin Wall had just fallen and I was a proud, yet ugly American on the loose in Central Europe.
> ...



Never heard of it.  Actually Hersheys isn't that bad for a reasonably priced chocolate.  But okay, I'll have to hunt up some Milka.  (I got talked into trying Godiva chocolate once and paid the exhorbitant price to get some.  And I was underwhelmed.)


----------



## peach174 (Feb 13, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...




Not gonna happen, ever ,cuz I don't do winter's !


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Tomorrow is St. Valentine's Day and, if there's anything to tradition (and I dearly hope there is), grade schoolers everywhere are wrapping shoe boxes in red, pink and white paper, cutting a slot in the lids and anticipating St. Valentine's Day messages from their classmates.
> ...



I was the opposite in a lot of ways.  Before high school I think I tended to get along with just about anyone.  In high school, while I had my clique, I was much more of an outsider.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 13, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I did not say it smells bad my friend.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...




You should try some seroogy's.
Seroogy's Homemade Chocolates - Since 1899


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 13, 2017)

I don't eat chocolate very much anymore, to avoid potential reflux problems, but I don't think I ever tried a bar of plain milk chocolate I didn't like.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 13, 2017)

I have been worried sick since yesterday because my sister always rings me on Sunday but she didn't and I rang her home phone and her mobile until late last night and she did not answer. But she finally rang in answer to my message on her mobile and said she forgot to ring and she is away in the country.

I will be able to sleep tonight because I laid awake most of last night worrying.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 13, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



Haven't seen those either.  There are some absolutely superb local candy makers though that create great chocolate candy but it is ungodly expensive.  And every now and then you run across chocolate that is head and shoulders above all others.

I'll make a note of Seroogy's though.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 13, 2017)

Driving around town:

















Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Feb 13, 2017)

That's Dennis coming to the van,lol.

This place is really awesome. Redneck hill people...Camouflage trucks, most of the men look like duck dynasty folks, lots of leather coats, uggs, older folks.

I adore it here.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Feb 13, 2017)

First pic is our 

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Feb 13, 2017)

Dammit. 
First pic is entering our road to our house.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Feb 13, 2017)

Meanwhile, Oroville evacuees are heading to Chico and here in our town. I'm glad we are up higher!

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Feb 13, 2017)

And some pics of the bedroom:









Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## peach174 (Feb 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




It's well worth the money.
We get a box for each other at Christmas time. It's our tradition. 
Of course I get Mr. P the sugar free, which is just as good as the regular ones with sugar.


----------



## Sherry (Feb 13, 2017)

Gracie, it looks very comfy and cozy.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 13, 2017)

Poor Oroville folks are not having a good time, thats for sure. Church down the road from us is prepping for refugees from that very full dam....before Thursday since another round of storms are heading this way. I just saw it all on the news and its so scarey looking. I am so glad we are up in the hills above that mess.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Sarah G (Feb 13, 2017)

Gracie said:


> And some pics of the bedroom:
> 
> View attachment 112176View attachment 112177View attachment 112178
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


That room looks very comfy!  The town is so dang cute too!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 13, 2017)

blackhawk said:


> If you know what this says you are a true American redneck.


Wait, let me translate:
"zucchini
potatoes and tomatoes
jalapeno
bell peppers"
Looks like Deep South to me.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


>


Too darned funny.  Thanks, Foxy!
I do miss the days when real-live editors read and "spell-checked" written pieces.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 13, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Tomorrow is St. Valentine's Day and, if there's anything to tradition (and I dearly hope there is), grade schoolers everywhere are wrapping shoe boxes in red, pink and white paper, cutting a slot in the lids and anticipating St. Valentine's Day messages from their classmates.
> 
> Little paper cards with hearts and puppies and kittens and flowers meant to suggest some innocent romance or affection.  I always wanted a Valentine from Mary Lynn Schoolcraft, the cutest girl in the second grade. I don't know if she wanted one from me, but I always reserved the sweetest one for her.
> 
> ...


Regret to tell you, but I think those days are gone.  If cards are exchanged, there is a mandatory compliance list.  Most schools have an approved list of "treats" that may be provided, home-made goodies are a thing of the past, and one must be cautious about which store-bought goodies one may send.  A guy I work with recently ran through the litany for me.  Sheesh!  Wishing for the simple days of childhood!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


No snakes or alligators here, and the modestly-sized spiders stay on the ground, for the most part.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Tomorrow is St. Valentine's Day and, if there's anything to tradition (and I dearly hope there is), grade schoolers everywhere are wrapping shoe boxes in red, pink and white paper, cutting a slot in the lids and anticipating St. Valentine's Day messages from their classmates.
> ...


Congratulations, Foxy!  I admire folks who managed to stay married to the same person for...ever?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 13, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Having always had cats, I have rarely had bug problems.  I do tolerate the spiders who make their homes in my south-facing windows because they keep the flies to a minimum.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 13, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


The stink bugs up here smell like cilantro.  I suppose it would depend on how you feel about cilantro whether they "stink", or not.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2017)

Gracie said:


> And some pics of the bedroom:
> 
> View attachment 112176View attachment 112177View attachment 112178
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



Awesome Gracie!  So happy for you!    Your dog looks right at home!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 13, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Are you referring to the Telamonia spider (hiney-bite spider) reputed to stow away in airline toilets?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 13, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Chickens.  You need chickens to get rid of the bugs.  At least you can eat the chickens after they have served their purpose.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 13, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Up here, no alligators, mountain lions, or tarantulas.  But, we do have snow...and bears...two kinds of bears where I live.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2017)

It's 2/14/2017, 12:20 am here, so Happy Valentines Day!


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 13, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > If you know what this says you are a true American redneck.
> ...


Your score A plus.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 13, 2017)

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie.
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, 007, Sixfoot and all others we hope will find their way back.

Northwest Ohio Sunset


----------



## Gracie (Feb 14, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Slugs and snails. Ick. But..chickens love them. Unfortunately, they also tear up your yard looking for them.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 14, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Bears up here in these here hills too. And cougars. And spiders. Oh my!


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 14, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Tomorrow is St. Valentine's Day and, if there's anything to tradition (and I dearly hope there is), grade schoolers everywhere are wrapping shoe boxes in red, pink and white paper, cutting a slot in the lids and anticipating St. Valentine's Day messages from their classmates.
> ...


About the only thing there was a "mandatory compliance"  for was the fire drill!


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 14, 2017)

Today Foxy and Hombre celebrate their wedding anniversary!

Congratulations on a fabulous run of wedded bliss!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 14, 2017)

Congrats Foxy and Hombre on your ?? Anniversary!


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 14, 2017)

Mom has a soft heart.  She takes in stray cats.  She gives generously to charity.  And last summer, she gave yard work jobs to a couple who appeared to be down on their luck.

Now, occasionally the stray cats don't work out as anticipated.  Between Daisy the Mutt and my brother's dog Teddy, many of those strays (always outdoor cats yet fitted out with a pasteboard box, food and water) have been chased away from the grounds at the Big House.  If only the same could be said about that hard luck couple.

Last night Mom called and told me that the woman came knocking at the front door.  She claimed that her water was about to be shut off if she did not bring the princely sum of $30.00 to the water department today.  Mom, sympathetic as ever told her that she did not have cash in the house and she was sorry but, even if she did have cash, she would not be willing to give her the money without some value (i.e. work) in exchange.

An hour later she was back at the door, in tears but this time demanding money!  I went up to the Big House with Daisy the Mutt.  I figured that Daisy is a good barker, but hardly a good attack dog.  Should Mom have any further interruptions from these people, Daisy would raise a ruckus and alert Mom to the presence of strangers.  No one else showed up, but Mom got to cuddle with Daisy and Daisy enjoyed an egg for breakfast, a luxury I never extend to her.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 14, 2017)

One of those, not sure where my place in the world is days.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 14, 2017)

Happy Anniversary Foxfyre and Hombre!!
May you have many,many more!

images happy anniversary - Bing images


----------



## esthermoon (Feb 14, 2017)

Happy Valentine to everybody guys


----------



## esthermoon (Feb 14, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Happy Anniversary Foxfyre and Hombre!!
> May you have many,many more!
> 
> images happy anniversary - Bing images


Happy Anniversary from me too


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 14, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Not at all.  Real live lizards, snakes, etc.  Had the same issue in Central America.  Not all the sewer systems run into treatment plants...........


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 14, 2017)

Happy anniversary Foxy and Hombre


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 14, 2017)

Aw thanks Montro.  Don't know where you found that photo but I love it.  It will be a pretty much business as usual day for us today--I will do a medical taxi run with my aunt and we'll probably do some housework.  The celebration will be tomorrow--shopping and then my aunt and friend Dana will treat us to dinner tomorrow night after all the Valentine's Day rush is over.

And thanks Sarah.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 14, 2017)

Valentine's Day is one of those days a lot of people give or decorate with edible arrangements. 












 Here's mine:


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 14, 2017)

Happy Valentine's Day everybody!


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 14, 2017)

I was re-watching the Ken Burns documentary "The War" last night.  I saw something I haven't seen in years.  Someone was writing a letter to a serviceman and on her desk was a bottle of _Qu_ink.  She had a fountain pen in hand.

So I got to thinking about the fountain pen.  I'm 60 and I've never had a fountain pen of my own.  The ball point and later, the felt tip had cornered the market by the time I needed a pen with which to write.  I know that the ball point pen was invented right after the war.  Up until then, everyone used a fountain pen and before that, a stylus with a writing nib and before that, a quill.

How on earth did something as necessary and ubiquitous as a fountain pen become so obsolete so quickly?  Like the telephone hanging on the wall in the kitchen, the black and white television set, the telegram and children playing Red Rover, some things so familiar can become so antique and exotic without our even realizing.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 14, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> I was re-watching the Ken Burns documentary "The War" last night.  I saw something I haven't seen in years.  Someone was writing a letter to a serviceman and on her desk was a bottle of _Qu_ink.  She had a fountain pen in hand.
> 
> So I got to thinking about the fountain pen.  I'm 60 and I've never had a fountain pen of my own.  The ball point and later, the felt tip had cornered the market by the time I needed a pen with which to write.  I know that the ball point pen was invented right after the war.  Up until then, everyone used a fountain pen and before that, a stylus with a writing nib and before that, a quill.
> 
> How on earth did something as necessary and ubiquitous as a fountain pen become so obsolete so quickly?  Like the telephone hanging on the wall in the kitchen, the black and white television set, the telegram and children playing Red Rover, some things so familiar can become so antique and exotic without our even realizing.



You obviously have never ruined a shirt with a fountain pen.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 14, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > I was re-watching the Ken Burns documentary "The War" last night.  I saw something I haven't seen in years.  Someone was writing a letter to a serviceman and on her desk was a bottle of _Qu_ink.  She had a fountain pen in hand.
> ...


Ball point pens!  A boom for the laundry industry!  I can't say the same for felt tipped pens.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 14, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



I feel the most sorry for pocket protectors.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 14, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Pop always wore a pocket protector.  He had pens, both ball point and fountain, as well as his trusty printer's ruler.  It looked like this:


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 14, 2017)

Gracie said:


> That's Dennis coming to the van,lol.
> 
> This place is really awesome. Redneck hill people...Camouflage trucks, most of the men look like duck dynasty folks, lots of leather coats, uggs, older folks.
> 
> ...


It appears to be a pretty decent place, Gracie!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 14, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > I was re-watching the Ken Burns documentary "The War" last night.  I saw something I haven't seen in years.  Someone was writing a letter to a serviceman and on her desk was a bottle of _Qu_ink.  She had a fountain pen in hand.
> ...



A leaky ballpoint pen has the same effect.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 14, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


OH!  You mean one of these:


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 14, 2017)

It's around thirty degrees warmer today than it was two days ago, and above freezing, too.  The roads will be crap, thank goodness I don't have to go anywhere today.
Happy Anniversary, Foxy and Mr. F.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 14, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Ouch!


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 14, 2017)

We get approximately 60 sunny, cloud free days here in the Upper Ohio river valley and today is one of them.  As it turns out, the sky is a beautiful blue color!

Every morning on my local NPR station at 8:30 there is a little program called "Star Date"  A woman with a melodious voice tells me about some spectacular celestial display set for this evening.  "Look for this wonderful, beautiful show of stars in the south just after sunset!  It's a sight well worth seeing!" she exclaims.

Well, bully for her!  She is describing wonders to the celestial blind.  Our skies are perpetually shrouded in clouds.  A full moon appears as a bright smudge in an otherwise dark gray sky.  But tonight I think I'll take advantage of our rare opportunity to take in the glories of the heavens.  Unless, of course, it turns out to be obscenely cold again.

On the up side, pitchers and catcher have reported to Spring Training facilities around Arizona and Florida.  A month and a half from now, the hot dog vendors at PNC Park will be plying their wares.  Today is a beautiful day for a ball game.  Let's play two!


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 14, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


>



13. was I close?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 14, 2017)

Well, in about an hour I head up to Magalia to meet with the lady with the pit bulls. Or rather, one pit now since the other one attacked her little dog. She is the one we were going to rent a room from until she said Pit Bulls. Then I met our current housemate and here we are. But she is up the road about 5 miles, so I told her we arrived safely and did she want to meet for coffee and she said of course! I will not be taking Karma with me since she still have one pit left. I thought it might be fun to go visit her and meet the other rescues she has since they are all little ones. I will try to remember to take pics.

Meanwhile, on our walk this morning, Karma and I met the couple across the road. Tom and Karen, from Minnesota, and their 3 little dogs. We had a good chat, then Karma hooked up with Steve and Chelsea on their walk and we joined them for a short stint until we all reached our prospective residences. It was a nice morning. Still is, at a briskish 67 degrees in the shade, 70 in the sun...if you can find it behind all those very tall ponderosa pines, lol.






Foxy and Mr Foxy!


----------



## Kat (Feb 14, 2017)

*HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY!*​​*



​*​*

​*​*AND​*​*​*​*HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!​*​*



​*


----------



## Kat (Feb 14, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Well, in about an hour I head up to Magalia to meet with the lady with the pit bulls. Or rather, one pit now since the other one attacked her little dog. She is the one we were going to rent a room from until she said Pit Bulls. Then I met our current housemate and here we are. But she is up the road about 5 miles, so I told her we arrived safely and did she want to meet for coffee and she said of course! I will not be taking Karma with me since she still have one pit left. I thought it might be fun to go visit her and meet the other rescues she has since they are all little ones. I will try to remember to take pics.
> 
> Meanwhile, on our walk this morning, Karma and I met the couple across the road. Tom and Karen, from Minnesota, and their 3 little dogs. We had a good chat, then Karma hooked up with Steve and Chelsea on their walk and we joined them for a short stint until we all reached our prospective residences. It was a nice morning. Still is, at a briskish 67 degrees in the shade, 70 in the sun...if you can find it behind all those very tall ponderosa pines, lol.
> 
> ...




I can feel the happiness coming from you Gracie! I love it!


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 14, 2017)

Just finished a home made buffalo chicken salad, it was gooooood.....


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 14, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Just finished a home made buffalo chicken salad, it was gooooood.....


Do have any pictures of buffalo chickens?  I'm researching chicken breeds for my farm and a buffalo chicken might stand up well to predators.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 14, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just finished a home made buffalo chicken salad, it was gooooood.....
> ...


Depends on the predator........  

As for what they look like........  Don't know but the Chinese claim this part is an aphrodisiac.......


----------



## Gracie (Feb 14, 2017)

Went and visited Angie today...the gal I was going to rent a room from...and although she has a lovely home, it smelled of dog. Badly. She does have 6 little ones, plus the pit. I saw the pit too...but it was in the garage. He could not get thru the baracade coming into the kitchen so all I saw were shark like black eyes looking at me. I felt bad for him.

Anyway...we had a nice visit and she said she wished we would reconsider and I said no....we are happy where we are. I fell in love with Pinky, her little schitzu, though. Just adorable and so loving.

When I got back home, Housemate said "did you have a good visit? You aren't going to leave here and move in there are you?" and I said oh hell no!!! I just wanted to meet her and her little doggies. He said good..he was afraid I was going there to check it out and I said nope....not leaving here until I have to and even then it will be difficult to do cuz I enjoy living here too much.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 14, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I'm not sure I'd want to eat that, especially after it was dipped in dressing.


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 15, 2017)

Thanks to everybody for the anniversary wishes today.  Warms the heart.  I made sure Hombre saw them too.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie.
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, 007, Sixfoot and all others we hope will find their way back.

Pennsylvania sunset


----------



## Kat (Feb 15, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...




eww


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 15, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Went and visited Angie today...the gal I was going to rent a room from...and although she has a lovely home, it smelled of dog. Badly. She does have 6 little ones, plus the pit. I saw the pit too...but it was in the garage. He could not get thru the baracade coming into the kitchen so all I saw were shark like black eyes looking at me. I felt bad for him.
> 
> Anyway...we had a nice visit and she said she wished we would reconsider and I said no....we are happy where we are. I fell in love with Pinky, her little schitzu, though. Just adorable and so loving.
> 
> When I got back home, Housemate said "did you have a good visit? You aren't going to leave here and move in there are you?" and I said oh hell no!!! I just wanted to meet her and her little doggies. He said good..he was afraid I was going there to check it out and I said nope....not leaving here until I have to and even then it will be difficult to do cuz I enjoy living here too much.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 15, 2017)

....


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 15, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> ....View attachment 112465



One of your paintings?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 15, 2017)

Good morning everybody.  Supposed to be sunny today, but so far it isn't.  But oh well.  It is February.

Kicking back today--may do a little home maintenance--and then we will be treated to bar-b-q tonight at a good local restaurant.  

Would you believe I dreamed about buffalo chickens--on the hoof--last night?  In case anybody is wondering they look pretty much like ordinary chickens.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 15, 2017)

Just some random thoughts while I wait for something more constructive to do...

The Westminster Kennel Club snubbed Daisy the Mutt again this year.  She is feeling peevish about that as she always wanted to travel to Manhattan and strut her stuff.

Mom had an uneventful night.  The overly persistent pan handlers seem to be discouraged for now.

My daily walks through the park are filled with considerably more sunshine as the evening wears on.  Five weeks from Monday last will be the Vernal equinox and another attempt at standing an egg on end will be made.

This coming weekend is the President's Day weekend giving me and my fellow government employees a chance to get stuff done on a week day and, perhaps hit the snooze button several times.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 15, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > ....View attachment 112465
> ...



Not mine, I though it was a photograph, but you might be right, it could be a painting.


----------



## Dalia (Feb 15, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> ....View attachment 112465


Very pretty my mother had loves birds when I was a kid they were gorgeous and one morning one of the birds had died the next one not long after.




Love birds forever and after my mother to collect birds to put in her Christmas tree.
Thank you for its wonderful pictures of birds.Dajjal


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 15, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > ....View attachment 112465
> ...



The Carpenters were my very favorite group ever.  I don't think they put out a single song that I didn't love.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 15, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Just some random thoughts while I wait for something more constructive to do...
> 
> The Westminster Kennel Club snubbed Daisy the Mutt again this year.  She is feeling peevish about that as she always wanted to travel to Manhattan and strut her stuff.
> 
> ...



Some inspiration for that egg thing. . .


----------



## Dalia (Feb 15, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Bonsoir Foxfire Karen Carpenter start at first as a drummer


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 15, 2017)

A day late for Valentine's Day but too cute not to post:


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 15, 2017)

I previously mentioned the Westminster Kennel Club dog show.  As it turns out, a miniature poodle won best of group.  The group miniature poodles are in is called the "Non-Working" group.

Now, "Non-Working Group" has some dire socio-economic and political connotations.  If we applied that title to people, no doubt there will be some who hold that group in less respect and more disdain than deserved.  

But with dogs I can assure you that there can be no more apt title.  Daisy the Mutt, a pedigreed miniature poodle, performs no working attributes.  There are admirable dogs performing useful services all around the planet every day.  Some dogs have been trained to sniff out explosives or bedbugs or even the presence of diseases.  Some dogs guide their owners who are disabled either physically or emotionally.

Daisy's working traits are, exclusively, sitting on your lap and prodding you to rub her belly until she snores.  Nice work if you can get it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 15, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



Yes she did. The record company who wanted to first sign her wanted just her without the boys, but she refused to go it without the band.  And the rest is history.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 15, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Just some random thoughts while I wait for something more constructive to do...
> ...


Somebody's using crazy glue!


----------



## peach174 (Feb 15, 2017)

We just got back from Tucson.
The Doc says Mr. P 's  right side of heart is damaged from his angiogram he had done last week.
He will need to have his right artery replaced with maybe 2 or 3 bypasses. Perhaps a pump also.
His Doc will consult with his other 2 heart surgeons and the next appt. is March 9th.
Then maybe we will know when he will have his surgery and what for sure will be done.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 15, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



And here we see our musical differences encapsulated in one post.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 15, 2017)

peach174 said:


> We just got back from Tucson.
> The Doc says Mr. P 's  right side of heart is damaged from his angiogram he had done last week.
> He will need to have his right artery replaced with maybe 2 or 3 bypasses. Perhaps a pump also.
> His Doc will consult with his other 2 heart surgeons and the next appt. is March 9th.
> Then maybe we will know when he will have his surgery and what for sure will be done.


Best of luck to you and hubbs, Peach!


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 15, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> A day late for Valentine's Day but too cute not to post:


How stinking cute!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 15, 2017)

peach174 said:


> We just got back from Tucson.
> The Doc says Mr. P 's  right side of heart is damaged from his angiogram he had done last week.
> He will need to have his right artery replaced with maybe 2 or 3 bypasses. Perhaps a pump also.
> His Doc will consult with his other 2 heart surgeons and the next appt. is March 9th.
> Then maybe we will know when he will have his surgery and what for sure will be done.



Still worrisome but we'll keep the prayers and positive vibes coming.  Our friend Dana has been living with a heart pump now for going on a year.  It is something of a pain because the bulky battery bag has to go with you everywhere you go, but she handles it really well.  She just bought our dinner tonight at one of our favorite restaurants.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 15, 2017)

Hello CS!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 16, 2017)

Thanks to everybody for the anniversary wishes today. Warms the heart. I made sure Hombre saw them too.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie.
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, 007, Sixfoot and all others we hope will find their way back.


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 16, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Hello CS!



Oh-oh... "A lot of food"?


----------



## peach174 (Feb 16, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > We just got back from Tucson.
> ...



Hopefully they won't need to do the pump.
We're keeping our fingers crossed till the other heart surgeon sees him on March 9th and both talk together over their individual conclusions.
Good news is at least 50% of his heart is working rather than less than 20 %.
He is now part of the lucky 20% that lived from the widow maker.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 16, 2017)

We now only need to go to Benson for his blood drawn once a week for his blood thinner readings.
Nice, I don't like going to Tucson. Also we can see the 2nd heart surgeon at the Benson Hospital next month.

This means I have more time now for the messageboard.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 16, 2017)

peach174 said:


> We now only need to go to Benson for his blood drawn once a week for his blood thinner readings.
> Nice, I don't like going to Tucson. Also we can see the 2nd heart surgeon at the Benson Hospital next month.
> 
> *This means I have more time now for the messageboard.*



Well, you knew it wouldn't be all good news.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 16, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Hello CS!



I use to be a chick magnet...


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 16, 2017)

I've seen evidence that the earth is turning its face back toward the sun and soon, Spring will be here again.  The first timid crocuses have popped up from the frost.  The first brave Spring flowers might even bloom if the weatherman's predictions of fifties and sixties this weekend come true.

The local sunset is now after 6:00 pm.  This means that I no longer have to come home, drop everything, pee quickly and arm my pockets with dog treats then put the collar on Daisy the Mutt and rush out the door to the park.

The full squad of my beloved Pittsburgh Pirates report to Spring Training tomorrow.  Will this be THE year?

I saw folks tapping the maple trees in their sugarbush this morning.  Sugarbush is a term used to describe a grove of maple trees or that strip club out by the airport.  Some still use galvanized steel buckets, but most use a system of yellow plastic tubes running from each tapped tree to a collecting station.  Soon sugar houses will start boiling down the sap and producing Ohio maple syrup and candies.

I heard the song of a robin red breast yesterday during my walk.  A pleasant welcome considering I have heard only flocks of Canadian Geese swoosh over head while they clatter away or the persistent telegraph like tapping of woodpeckers.

Spring ain't sprung yet, but it's tapping at the door!


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 16, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> I've seen evidence that the earth is turning its face back toward the sun and soon, Spring will be here again.  The first timid crocuses have popped up from the frost.  The first brave Spring flowers might even bloom if the weatherman's predictions of fifties and sixties this weekend come true.
> 
> The local sunset is now after 6:00 pm.  This means that I no longer have to come home, drop everything, pee quickly and arm my pockets with dog treats then put the collar on Daisy the Mutt and rush out the door to the park.
> 
> ...



I am really worried about losing apples and other fruits with the early warm weather.  A couple of bad frosts could be very disasterous.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 16, 2017)

More money to go out......  The Prius needs new front brake pads, just under $200 and it needs a new windshield, $240......  We have a $500 deductible.......  Plus we need to take Jasper to the vet and have him tested (blood work), another couple of hundred bucks.........  Oh happy, oh joy........


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 16, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Hello CS!
> ...



I thought that was really cute and I have seen cats and dogs nurture baby chicks, baby ducks, etc., but my first thought--forgive me--was breakfast in bed.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## peach174 (Feb 16, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > We now only need to go to Benson for his blood drawn once a week for his blood thinner readings.
> ...




More down time is always good news!!
I like it here. 
I was getting a little haggered around the edges there from all the running around I had to do.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 16, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Peach here is the reason why you might be a little "haggard"... Stay out of those Big Cities...


----------



## peach174 (Feb 16, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...




Haggard Old Woman - Bing images

This is what I felt like over the past 4 weeks. 
Going to Benson some days,2 or three times a day, three days out of the week to Tucson, taking about 4 hrs. each day.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 16, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Big city?  Tucson?  Well, if you live in BFE or Podunk then I guess Alamogordo would be considered a big city..........


----------



## peach174 (Feb 16, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...




Benson has about 5,000 population
We live 10 miles outside of Benson.
We joke and say we live in Timbuktu.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 16, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Hello CS!
> ...



He's loving those chicks!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 16, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Benson has about 5,000 population
> We live 10 miles outside of Benson.
> We joke and say we live in Timbuktu.



Well the sign heading out of Giggleweeds says Timbuktu is is exactly twentyteen miles away from the edge of town...


----------



## peach174 (Feb 16, 2017)

Giggleweeds?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 16, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Giggleweeds?



Ridgerunnerformayor@giggleweeds.com

Will accept pay pal for political donations...


----------



## peach174 (Feb 16, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Giggleweeds?
> ...



LOL
I thought you were referring to the giggleweeds chicks on WIBC 93.1FM Indy.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 16, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...


Trinidad CO had about that many people and those who lived outside of town thought Trinidad was a small city, Pueblo was huge, Colorado Springs gigantic and don't even mention Denver........


----------



## Gracie (Feb 16, 2017)

Spent two hours on the phone trying to find a doc for Dennis. Medi-cal is supposed to be state wide for CALIFORNIA fercrissakes, but nope. Thats too easy. Each county has different rules. So, he has to re apply, get off medi cal from slo county, re apply for butte county. Then, we have to split the food stamp allotment because dennis lives here, and on paper, I live there. So I keep the food stamp card for one person now...me...and he has to apply for one person...him...all over again too.

I am in a totally grumpy mood.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 16, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Just some random thoughts while I wait for something more constructive to do...
> 
> The Westminster Kennel Club snubbed Daisy the Mutt again this year.  She is feeling peevish about that as she always wanted to travel to Manhattan and strut her stuff.
> 
> ...


Is that Daisy in your avatar?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 16, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



It does wear you down.  Going to the nursing home every day if you have a loved one there.  Going to the hospital every day if you have someone there.  Or going to doctor's appointments, getting tests done, dropping off or picking up prescriptions, etc.  You don't really realize how stressful and hard work it is until you realize you are exhausted when you haven't really been doing anything to get you that way.  Except that you have.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 16, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Spent two hours on the phone trying to find a doc for Dennis. Medi-cal is supposed to be state wide for CALIFORNIA fercrissakes, but nope. Thats too easy. Each county has different rules. So, he has to re apply, get off medi cal from slo county, re apply for butte county. Then, we have to split the food stamp allotment because dennis lives here, and on paper, I live there. So I keep the food stamp card for one person now...me...and he has to apply for one person...him...all over again too.
> 
> I am in a totally grumpy mood.



I hear that.  My aunt has Barrett's Esophagus syndrome which can be very dangerous if not properly treated and for her, the treatment was Nexium that just worked better for her than Prilosec or the generic omeprazole.  So this month Medicare advises her that they will no longer cover Nexium. So what does she do?  Pay the $300/month out of pocket cost for it or switch to the less expensive Prolosec (omeprazole) or die?  That seems to be her options.

Government is simply inexplicable at times.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 16, 2017)

peach174 said:


> LOL
> I thought you were referring to the giggleweeds chicks on WIBC 93.1FM Indy.



Ahh the Chicks on the Right... I really am not that familiar with them but I have seen and listened to them a few times... I just don't listen to talk radio all that much now days, but the mere mention of the powerhouse call letters *WIBC* 1070 am bring back fond memories back... For 30 years WIBC had a great format with local News and Talk while leaning to an Agriculture... From 0600 to 1800 you could heat  the station from 100 miles away... The talent was treated like family where ever they went in Indiana... After listening to Vice President Pence for 3 hours everyday back 20 years ago, makes you feel like you could loan 5 bucks to him without a problem at all...

As far as The Giggleweeds, I grew up listening to my dad use the name for just about every place we lived...


----------



## Gracie (Feb 16, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Spent two hours on the phone trying to find a doc for Dennis. Medi-cal is supposed to be state wide for CALIFORNIA fercrissakes, but nope. Thats too easy. Each county has different rules. So, he has to re apply, get off medi cal from slo county, re apply for butte county. Then, we have to split the food stamp allotment because dennis lives here, and on paper, I live there. So I keep the food stamp card for one person now...me...and he has to apply for one person...him...all over again too.
> ...


Have her call Nexium themselves. They might be able to assist with the cost. There are other organizations that do it as well.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 16, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Spent two hours on the phone trying to find a doc for Dennis. Medi-cal is supposed to be state wide for CALIFORNIA fercrissakes, but nope. Thats too easy. Each county has different rules. So, he has to re apply, get off medi cal from slo county, re apply for butte county. Then, we have to split the food stamp allotment because dennis lives here, and on paper, I live there. So I keep the food stamp card for one person now...me...and he has to apply for one person...him...all over again too.
> ...



She can have her doctor talk to them and bug them and tell them that she needs that medicine and they will cover it.  Tell her to talk to her PCP about it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 16, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



If she decides to go that route, and her doctor can't fix the situation, we will do that.  She is hardly destitute and can actually afford the $300/month BUT it is irritating to pay good money for your supplemental healthcare and go from a $5/month copay to $300/month.

I can understand that the insurance companies don't want to pay for Nexium when the much less expensive omeprazole is rated just as good or better for most GERD and other digestive issues.  But. . . .


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 16, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Just some random thoughts while I wait for something more constructive to do...
> ...


That's her in her porn star pose.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 16, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Notice she is laying upon pillows.  She is waiting for me to rub her belly.  Waiting patiently.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 16, 2017)

I went shopping with my mom and my aunt today.  Good Lord!  I know they can't help it, but they are so slow!  Every time I go shopping with them, I have to leave my carriage with an attendant and go looking for those two in the grocery store!  Lol!  I don't get angry or anything.  I'm just like "where are they and what could they be doing for all this time??"  They are just a couple of really slow moving ladies!    I'm like the total opposite.  I can't wait to be done and get out of there!  It's too crowded.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 16, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



She will.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 16, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


She's very sweet.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 16, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


yeah.  She gets that a lot.  Thanks.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 16, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> A day late for Valentine's Day but too cute not to post:


One for each day of the week, and a spare!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 16, 2017)

She also will need to do bone density tests as well. I was on prilosec, then on the generic OTC stuff for years until I found out it makes your bones brittle. VERY brittle.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 16, 2017)

Nosmo King I've never told you so but I really enjoy reading your posts.  You!re a great story teller and reading your stories always makes me smile.  You should write a book.  I'd buy one.


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 16, 2017)

Everybody was kung-fu fighting.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 16, 2017)

Good night Darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki and Becki’s hubby,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie.
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, 007, Sixfoot and all others we hope will find their way back.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 16, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night Darlinks. I really do love you guys.



No, No, don't go. I have only just got up.


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 16, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Like an any fatboy would love a car body of hamburgers? 

But looking is cute, and in reality not every cat eats chicken... In villages people don't feed of cats by chicket meat, so they don't perceive chickens as food...


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 17, 2017)

Snow in Kazakhstan 

Helicopter got lost and asking about road of drivers:


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 17, 2017)

Darn it, this is tea...

.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 17, 2017)

One of my brother's employees reported off this morning.  Because his son was born last night!  Mazel Tov! And one hundred dead relatives in Scotland just rolled over in their graves.

He named the wee bairn Mattix.  Okay.  So many kids are named such unusual names these days.  Gone are the days when a girl might be named Helen or Karen or Kim.  Boys no longer get named George or Ralph or Henry.  I just hope that, as these newly monikered kids mature, they could find a personalized coffee mug.

Anyway, I'm waiting for my cigar, if new fathers still pass out cigars.  When they name kids after farm implements, you might just get a complimentary double latte.

Meanwhile the temperatures are a month ahead of schedule.  We are enjoying highs in the fifties rather than the thirties.

Rehearsal for the annual Easter Pageant on the Hillside start up a week from Sunday.  Every year a dedicated group of amateur thespians get together to re-enact the last week of Jesus of Nazareth.  From His triumphal entry into Jerusalem on Palm Sunday through Judas' plot of betrayal, the Last Supper, His trial, execution and resurrection.

The Greatest Story ever Told plays out on the steep slope between Trinity Presbyterian and the high school which sits on the brow of the hill.  Permanent sets have been constructed.  The Upper Room and Pontius Pilate's house are made from local sandstone.  The grave is also sandstone with a plywood 'stone' that is rolled in place after Christ's burial.  A clever system of ropes and pullies is used by the actor portraying Christ to roll away the stone without the audience noticing it's happening.  A smoke machine and a 750 watt shop light provides the effect of an angel as he reveals the word of the Resurrection to Mary and Mary Magdalene.

I play the voices of the apostle John, Matthew and (my favorite) one of the hecklers Christ encounters on the villa della rosa.  Because I'm a tenor and can scream loudly, I also provide the wails and lamentations of the two thieves crucified along side Jesus.  Baritones can scream well.  They sound like fog horns.  It takes a tenor to cry out and put a shiver up the spine.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 17, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Is that Daisy in your avatar?



Makes me happy to see you here regularly Sarah.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 17, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I went shopping with my mom and my aunt today.  Good Lord!  I know they can't help it, but they are so slow!  Every time I go shopping with them, I have to leave my carriage with an attendant and go looking for those two in the grocery store!  Lol!  I don't get angry or anything.  I'm just like "where are they and what could they be doing for all this time??"  They are just a couple of really slow moving ladies!    I'm like the total opposite.  I can't wait to be done and get out of there!  It's too crowded.



Our grocery stores are adding places to sit and get prepared food or drinks.  You can spend more time in there.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 17, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I went shopping with my mom and my aunt today.  Good Lord!  I know they can't help it, but they are so slow!  Every time I go shopping with them, I have to leave my carriage with an attendant and go looking for those two in the grocery store!  Lol!  I don't get angry or anything.  I'm just like "where are they and what could they be doing for all this time??"  They are just a couple of really slow moving ladies!    I'm like the total opposite.  I can't wait to be done and get out of there!  It's too crowded.



I'm afraid I am guilty of that too.  I don't like to go to the grocery store all that much, but when I do, I take my time, peruse all the products on the shelves, read labels, read recipes on some things.  Hombre, on the other hand, is like you--get in, get the stuff on the list, get out so when we shop together I discipline myself to go much faster.

But I am a blur the grocery store compared to going to the office supply store.  I can spend hours there just looking at stuff.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 17, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I went shopping with my mom and my aunt today.  Good Lord!  I know they can't help it, but they are so slow!  Every time I go shopping with them, I have to leave my carriage with an attendant and go looking for those two in the grocery store!  Lol!  I don't get angry or anything.  I'm just like "where are they and what could they be doing for all this time??"  They are just a couple of really slow moving ladies!    I'm like the total opposite.  I can't wait to be done and get out of there!  It's too crowded.
> ...



Because for so many folks, shopping is the only outing they have and they make recreation of it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 17, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



I would guess that most cats instinctively go after a bird though even though birds are not included in the diet their human companions feed them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 17, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Snow in Kazakhstan
> 
> Helicopter got lost and asking about road of drivers:



Looks cold.  And when it is blowing like that and the land is that flat, you can see how it would be hard to know where you are.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 17, 2017)

Lumpy 1 said:


> View attachment 112827
> 
> Darn it, this is tea...
> 
> .



I love it when Lumpy stops by too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 17, 2017)

Was just looking at the radar and that HUGE storm in California--it covers the entire state!!!  Looks like Gracie and Mr. G are getting slammed again.

And with all that moisture gradually spreading west, we are only predicted to have maybe a shower on Sunday and less than a 50% chance for that???


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I don't see them with skeet shooting in can goods.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I went shopping with my mom and my aunt today.  Good Lord!  I know they can't help it, but they are so slow!  Every time I go shopping with them, I have to leave my carriage with an attendant and go looking for those two in the grocery store!  Lol!  I don't get angry or anything.  I'm just like "where are they and what could they be doing for all this time??"  They are just a couple of really slow moving ladies!    I'm like the total opposite.  I can't wait to be done and get out of there!  It's too crowded.
> ...


Some shops are for browsing, others for shopping.  I break them down according to their wares.  If it's something you need, like food, shop.  If it's something you want, like old LP records, you browse.

Grocery shopping is an excerise in logistical planning and efficient movement.  Deli first.  While they're slicing and packaging, hit the produce section.  Oranges, lettuce, apples, bananas, carrots.  Then pick up the deli meat and cheese and off to the meat department.  All ground beef is labeled with lean to fat percentages.  85/15 and as close to a pound as possible.  A steak, some chops and off to the dairy department.  One gallon of skim, a pint of half &a half, a dozen eggs.

Canned goods for soup and green beans, then to the least crowded checkout line.

Old record stores though...

If there is a good selection of blues, check it out.  That should take a good twenty minutes.  Jazz?  There's aThelonius Monk record I've never seen.  It's in great condition but $12.00!  Maybe I can get the clerk down to $7.50.  What's the Dave Clark Five doing in this Section?  Better go over to the Rock section and see if there's more.  An hour and a half later and I realize that it's been six weeks since I was in that book store at the end of the block.

Things you need, things you want.


----------



## freedombecki2 (Feb 17, 2017)

The least crowded line is all of them at 5 am.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Feb 17, 2017)

Happy Friday.    I've been very busy lately but managed to work up an old Roy Orbison tune.  Hope everyone has a great weekend.  


She's A Mystery Girl by user183852791


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 17, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> One of my brother's employees reported off this morning.  Because his son was born last night!  Mazel Tov! And one hundred dead relatives in Scotland just rolled over in their graves.
> 
> He named the wee bairn Mattix.  Okay.  So many kids are named such unusual names these days.  Gone are the days when a girl might be named Helen or Karen or Kim.  Boys no longer get named George or Ralph or Henry.  I just hope that, as these newly monikered kids mature, they could find a personalized coffee mug.
> 
> ...



I can imagine what a production your annual Easter pageant is, and it has become a staple in the Coffee Shop as well.  I always look forward to recounting of it and I send up a little prayer for good weather when it happens.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 17, 2017)

freedombecki2 said:


> The least crowded line is all of them at 5 am.



OMG!!!

freedombecki!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 17, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Happy Friday.    I've been very busy lately but managed to work up an old Roy Orbison tune.  Hope everyone has a great weekend.
> 
> 
> She's A Mystery Girl by user183852791



As a Roy Orbison fan, WQ, I was impressed with a) you are into that genre/era of music, and b) how much you made the song your own.  Very well done.  I loved it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 17, 2017)

freedombecki2 said:


> The least crowded line is all of them at 5 am.



Becki!!!   OMG!  Are you still limited to posting from the library?  Or are you back?  (And you're right about the 5 a.m.  Grocery stores et al are much less crowded at night too.)


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> freedombecki2 said:
> 
> 
> > The least crowded line is all of them at 5 am.
> ...



Mention grocery shopping and freedombecki's on it like a buy one get one free sale.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Was just looking at the radar and that HUGE storm in California--it covers the entire state!!!  Looks like Gracie and Mr. G are getting slammed again.
> 
> And with all that moisture gradually spreading west, we are only predicted to have maybe a shower on Sunday and less than a 50% chance for that???


I read it's supposed to be the biggest storm yet.


----------



## freedombecki2 (Feb 17, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> freedombecki2 said:
> 
> 
> > The least crowded line is all of them at 5 am.
> ...


Save! 
Yes, I'm still at the library. I'm a widow now, so it's Good Will Stores time in my life. Oh, and I only have about 1.5 minutes left, so I probably have just enough time to grab my purse and go. 
Hugs to all!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 17, 2017)

I've been assigned a flight that keeps me 1 1/2 OT.  WhileI can certainly use the extra money to pay for upcoming projects, I like beingasked to stay over. Just in case I have a life or plans, or something else to do.
Warmer weather and a little more snow here


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 17, 2017)

freedombecki2 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki2 said:
> ...



PM me your address, I send nice cards.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 17, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I went shopping with my mom and my aunt today.  Good Lord!  I know they can't help it, but they are so slow!  Every time I go shopping with them, I have to leave my carriage with an attendant and go looking for those two in the grocery store!  Lol!  I don't get angry or anything.  I'm just like "where are they and what could they be doing for all this time??"  They are just a couple of really slow moving ladies!    I'm like the total opposite.  I can't wait to be done and get out of there!  It's too crowded.
> ...


Ours has a food court and a nice salad bar that I'm drawn to when I have to do grocery shopping.  It's such a treat.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 17, 2017)

freedombecki2 said:


> The least crowded line is all of them at 5 am.


Hiya Becky!  

Good to see you.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 17, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Ours has a food court and a nice salad bar that I'm drawn to when I have to do grocery shopping.  It's such a treat.



I am not a big fruit fan.  They have plastic containers you can fill with all types of them though.  I think there would be less waste, even if a little more expensive.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 17, 2017)

freedombecki2 said:


> The least crowded line is all of them at 5 am.



Hello Darlin, message me sometime will ya... I miss you..


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 17, 2017)

freedombecki2 said:


> Save!
> Yes, I'm still at the library. I'm a widow now, so it's Good Will Stores time in my life. Oh, and I only have about 1.5 minutes left, so I probably have just enough time to grab my purse and go.
> Hugs to all!



Wow, four words, "I'm a widow now", packs quite a punch.  I think Mrs. Liberty can live close to what we do now should something  happen to me.  Don't need a lot of people around me, but the holes would be big for the ones I do have.  How can we get you better connected in the world?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I went shopping with my mom and my aunt today.  Good Lord!  I know they can't help it, but they are so slow!  Every time I go shopping with them, I have to leave my carriage with an attendant and go looking for those two in the grocery store!  Lol!  I don't get angry or anything.  I'm just like "where are they and what could they be doing for all this time??"  They are just a couple of really slow moving ladies!    I'm like the total opposite.  I can't wait to be done and get out of there!  It's too crowded.
> ...



I'm glad my wife gave up on dragging me around shopping a long time ago. I like to walk in, grab what need and buy it. When my wife says she's going to the store to pick up an item, especially with one of my daughters ... I know in 3 hours I'll be unloading the trunk of the car..


----------



## Sherry (Feb 17, 2017)

freedombecki2 said:


> The least crowded line is all of them at 5 am.



Nice to see you, friend. BBD is stopping by more often, now sweet Becki has popped in, along with our Lumpster...if only Ollie would return as a regular, then all be right in the world.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 17, 2017)

Thought I would mention this now, so everyone can wonder what happened next Wednesday.  Mrs. Liberty is having knee surgery to repair a ligament and remove some arthritis.  I guess you are down for three days, then gradually back to normal.  Unfortunately, she did not let me know how pressing the issue was or she could have done it last year when the deductible as already met.  $2,000 poof!


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 17, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> One of my brother's employees reported off this morning.  Because his son was born last night!  Mazel Tov! And one hundred dead relatives in Scotland just rolled over in their graves.
> 
> He named the wee bairn Mattix.  Okay.  So many kids are named such unusual names these days.  Gone are the days when a girl might be named Helen or Karen or Kim.  Boys no longer get named George or Ralph or Henry.  I just hope that, as these newly monikered kids mature, they could find a personalized coffee mug.
> 
> ...



Very interesting! It seems like historical festivals and representations


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Snow in Kazakhstan
> ...



It's somewhere in steppe, where to find reference points is hard because of monotony...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 17, 2017)

Sherry said:


> freedombecki2 said:
> 
> 
> > The least crowded line is all of them at 5 am.
> ...



Wow, Lady Sherry as well.. Hello and wishing you all the best my friend.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 17, 2017)

I'm in the process of buying my youngest daughter Hailey her first car. Actually, she's been pushing for an SUV and after 3 weeks of looking, testing my patience and sticker shock she's warn me down, it's an overpriced SUV with all the bells and whistles.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 17, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> freedombecki2 said:
> 
> 
> > Save!
> ...



Becki's husband had been suffering from advanced dementia for years and apparently it got the worst of him. One of those sad cases in which death was likely a blessing once there was no more quality of life.

She has been without computer or at least without internet for some time now.  Not sure if that is by circumstances or by choice.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Feb 17, 2017)

Glad to see so many old timers (speaking figuratively of course ).


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki2 said:
> ...


Becki is such a courageous women with such a wonderful heart. One think about the Coffee Shop is that it has attracted such warmhearted down to earth people. It's like coming home to be here.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 17, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Glad to see so many old timers (speaking figuratively of course ).



Yes, I about have my pension vested here.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > One of my brother's employees reported off this morning.  Because his son was born last night!  Mazel Tov! And one hundred dead relatives in Scotland just rolled over in their graves.
> ...


Easter Sunday is unusually late this year.  That's good news for us because we can get more rehearsals out on the hillside.  There are scores of costumed actors, many of them are children.  Getting all those kids (what is the term for a bunch of grade schoolers?  I'll take a stab at coining a phrase and call them a 'giggle'.  A giggle of children).  Anyway, getting a giggle of children to move as a synchronized group is easier with several rehearsals.

There are also a dozen actors who provide the voices of the costumed actors.  That's where I come in.  We are sequestered in an office trailer parked out in front of the church, but behind the audience which is seated in the parking lot.  There are microphones and a PA system to amplify our efforts.  We stand in front of a bank of plexiglass windows and monitor the action.  We take our cues from the position of the actor on the hillside we provide the voice for.

Once all the hillside actors are costumed and make up applied to their faces, we can really see how the play will go.  There are Roman soldiers with firey torches, swords, lances and whips.  There are members of the Sanhedrin arrayed in magnificent costumes, peasants in sack cloth, disciples in robes and sandals and Christ arrayed in white with a purple sash.

Crowds gather for Christ's entry to Jerusalem waving palm fronds.  Crowds gather to mock and lamentHim as He is dragged by the Romans to Calvary.  He is crucified on a cross made of 4x4's and hinged at the base.  He is lifted and a pin is installed in the hinge as He hangs in agony.

Joseph of Arimathea claims His body, wraps it in a white shroud and, along with five other men, bears it to the tomb.  Once it was so cold, someone suggested to the actor. Playing Jesus that, in order to stay warm up on thatcross, he should apply Vaseline jelly to his body like an English Channel swimmer.  Joseph of Arimathea and his cohorts had a bad rime carrying that greasy body across the slope to the tomb.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 17, 2017)

I had roast beef for dinner and now I have a little tiny piece stuck in between my teeth, and I can't get it out and it hurts!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 17, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I had roast beef for dinner and now I have a little tiny piece stuck in between my teeth, and I can't get it out and it hurts!


Toothpicks or floss will take care of that problem!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 17, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I had roast beef for dinner and now I have a little tiny piece stuck in between my teeth, and I can't get it out and it hurts!
> ...



I tried a toothpick and brushing but that didn't work.  I will try flossing.  It's really bugging me!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 17, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I understand the feeling, that's why I gave up popcorn.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 17, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Well, floss did the trick!  I don't know why I didn't think of that.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 17, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Popcorn is terrible for getting stuff stuck between your teeth and in your gums.....but it's so yummy!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 17, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I agree, popcorn is delicious, but I've had to dial back my consumption.  Since I prefer mine drenched in butter and parmesan cheese especially...LOL!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 17, 2017)

Smart Food popcorn is good, and it makes you smart too!


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 17, 2017)

Seriously why would anyone admit to that?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 17, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Thought I would mention this now, so everyone can wonder what happened next Wednesday.  Mrs. Liberty is having knee surgery to repair a ligament and remove some arthritis.  I guess you are down for three days, then gradually back to normal.  Unfortunately, she did not let me know how pressing the issue was or she could have done it last year when the deductible as already met.  $2,000 poof!


Best wishes for MrsLiberty, Save!! She will feel so much better, I'm betting!!
Y'all are in my thoughts.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Was just looking at the radar and that HUGE storm in California--it covers the entire state!!!  Looks like Gracie and Mr. G are getting slammed again.
> 
> And with all that moisture gradually spreading west, we are only predicted to have maybe a shower on Sunday and less than a 50% chance for that???


Rain rain rain rain and more rain. Southern Calif is fixing to get TEN INCHES of rain. Yowza!!! Been steadily raining all day today and last night. Non stop. Not fierce...just steady. And its supposed to continue for another 10 days!!!!! Hope that damn dam in Oroville is holding up. Haven't heard anything, so I am presuming their rush job to shore it up worked.

And now, California can quit their bitching about the drought, lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 17, 2017)

Gracie said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Thought I would mention this now, so everyone can wonder what happened next Wednesday.  Mrs. Liberty is having knee surgery to repair a ligament and remove some arthritis.  I guess you are down for three days, then gradually back to normal.  Unfortunately, she did not let me know how pressing the issue was or she could have done it last year when the deductible as already met.  $2,000 poof!
> ...



Yes, best wishes to Mrs. Liberty and Save from me as well.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 17, 2017)

btw...Hi Lumpykins!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 17, 2017)

Tonight, we made enchiladas! Actually, I made them. They were all gone within 15 minutes and I made A LOT. Housemate was quite pleased and ate 4, lol. Its nice to cook at home and have two guys drool over what I cook. This is SOOO much nicer than living in a van, lol.


----------



## Kat (Feb 17, 2017)

Lumpy 1 said:


> I'm in the process of buying my youngest daughter Hailey her first car. Actually, she's been pushing for an SUV and after 3 weeks of looking, testing my patience and sticker shock she's warn me down, it's an overpriced SUV with all the bells and whistles.






awww You're a good deddy!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 17, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Was just looking at the radar and that HUGE storm in California--it covers the entire state!!!  Looks like Gracie and Mr. G are getting slammed again.
> ...


You aren't down range from the Oroville, are you?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 17, 2017)

Wishing all a good night.  I have to go...somewhat horizontal and get some rest.  I have definitely found that sleeping sitting up is far better for my back and hip than trying to sleep laying down.  Two nights ago, I could barely walk because my back hurt so much.  Last night, I had a couple of hours between flights and napped in my truck...back MUCH better!  Anyone else sleep sitting upright?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 17, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I believe they are about 10 miles north of there and are on high ground.  It's still really wet there though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 17, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Thought I would mention this now, so everyone can wonder what happened next Wednesday.  Mrs. Liberty is having knee surgery to repair a ligament and remove some arthritis.  I guess you are down for three days, then gradually back to normal.  Unfortunately, she did not let me know how pressing the issue was or she could have done it last year when the deductible as already met.  $2,000 poof!



 I missed this earlier.  Will send some extra prayer power your and Mrs. SL's way and on the list she goes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 17, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Wishing all a good night.  I have to go...somewhat horizontal and get some rest.  I have definitely found that sleeping sitting up is far better for my back and hip than trying to sleep laying down.  Two nights ago, I could barely walk because my back hurt so much.  Last night, I had a couple of hours between flights and napped in my truck...back MUCH better!  Anyone else sleep sitting upright?



I do better with my head raised somewhat and my shoulder braced against something.  I sleep quite well sitting up but don't usually spend the night that way.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 17, 2017)

Lumpy 1 said:


> I'm in the process of buying my youngest daughter Hailey her first car. Actually, she's been pushing for an SUV and after 3 weeks of looking, testing my patience and sticker shock she's warn me down, it's an overpriced SUV with all the bells and whistles.



Well that's exciting for her anyway.  You're a nice daddy.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 17, 2017)

Sherry said:


> freedombecki2 said:
> 
> 
> > The least crowded line is all of them at 5 am.
> ...



I'm working on it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 17, 2017)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Continued happiness for Mr. & Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her impending knee surgery.
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, 007, Sixfoot and all others we hope will find their way back.

With thoughts of the people in danger of flooding in California


----------



## Gracie (Feb 18, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Wishing all a good night.  I have to go...somewhat horizontal and get some rest.  I have definitely found that sleeping sitting up is far better for my back and hip than trying to sleep laying down.  Two nights ago, I could barely walk because my back hurt so much.  Last night, I had a couple of hours between flights and napped in my truck...back MUCH better!  Anyone else sleep sitting upright?


Yep. Now y'all know why I like sleeping in a recliner. My back has to be curved semi fetal position and a recliner does exactly that. Also relieves pressure on my hip as well. So yes.....I sleep upright but slightly back. 

No recliner here. Don't want one because I don't want to have to haul it if and when we move again. So, I put less air in my air bed....instant recliner cuz I sink in the middle, lol. And, I have lots of pillows to prop up my top side and legs. Butt further down inside the bed itself. It works. Until I get my own home and THEN I will get a recliner.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 18, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


No. Further north and up higher...thankfully!!!


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 18, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Try coca-cola another time, I heard, it can dissolve meat, because partially consist of orthophosphoric acid


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 18, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Which popcorn do you prefer? Salted one is very excellent with beer


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 18, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Tonight, we made enchiladas! Actually, I made them. They were all gone within 15 minutes and I made A LOT. Housemate was quite pleased and ate 4, lol. Its nice to cook at home and have two guys drool over what I cook. This is SOOO much nicer than living in a van, lol.



I want to eat a several of them too... Damn, offcourse, it's two days to Maslenica, ansient week of holidays with eating pancakes everyday, burning the effigy of winter and celebrating the Day of Red Army


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 18, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Wishing all a good night.  I have to go...somewhat horizontal and get some rest.  I have definitely found that sleeping sitting up is far better for my back and hip than trying to sleep laying down.  Two nights ago, I could barely walk because my back hurt so much.  Last night, I had a couple of hours between flights and napped in my truck...back MUCH better!  Anyone else sleep sitting upright?



Oh, good sleeping in horizontal position! Sleeping sitting is a good way to kill time in long distance buses and trains, but bringing only a headache, not a rest...


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 18, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Thanks for the thought!  I don't drink much soda so I don't usually have it on hand.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 18, 2017)

Lumpy 1 said:


> I'm in the process of buying my youngest daughter Hailey her first car. Actually, she's been pushing for an SUV and after 3 weeks of looking, testing my patience and sticker shock she's warn me down, it's an overpriced SUV with all the bells and whistles.



If you'd like, you can buy me my first car, too.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 18, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


There are quite a few urban myths concerning sodas and especially Coke.  Don't believe all you've heard.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 18, 2017)

Good morning all.  Actually that is yet to be determined as I just got up, but I think it will be a good morning.  Hope everybody is enjoying their weekend.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 18, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  Actually that is yet to be determined as I just got up, but I think it will be a good morning.  Hope everybody is enjoying their weekend.



My most competitive salesperson quit this morning.  More for me for a little while.  Normally they say dog eat dog, but in this case he kind of chewed his own leg off.  Mental toughness, get some.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 18, 2017)

Rain. Woke up to it since the faucet is still running steadily. And will until next thursday when the sun will peek back out.
COME ON THURSDAY!!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 18, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Rain. Woke up to it since the faucet is still running steadily. And will until next thursday when the sun will peek back out.
> COME ON THURSDAY!!!!



That's weird looking at the Accuweather radar for California--your area looks clear as a bell.  Just goes to show that the radar might not be so reliable?


----------



## peach174 (Feb 18, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Thought I would mention this now, so everyone can wonder what happened next Wednesday.  Mrs. Liberty is having knee surgery to repair a ligament and remove some arthritis.  I guess you are down for three days, then gradually back to normal.  Unfortunately, she did not let me know how pressing the issue was or she could have done it last year when the deductible as already met.  $2,000 poof!




She is in our prayers for a speedy recovery!


----------



## peach174 (Feb 18, 2017)

It hasn't rained here yet, but it's cloudy and windy.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 18, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Wishing all a good night.  I have to go...somewhat horizontal and get some rest.  I have definitely found that sleeping sitting up is far better for my back and hip than trying to sleep laying down.  Two nights ago, I could barely walk because my back hurt so much.  Last night, I had a couple of hours between flights and napped in my truck...back MUCH better!  Anyone else sleep sitting upright?
> ...


Sleeping sitting up actually serves me well because I can catch catnaps between flights and am quite comfortable sitting in my truck.  Wed, I slipped down and slept on my side.  My back hurt so badly, I could barely walk.  After the next night sitting up, my back was much better.  Of course, I have to have a ramp of pillows to provide support, but it works for me.  The biggest problem for me is, if I sleep on my back, the lucid dreams or nightmares come.  Last night I dreamed that Oprah was trying to get me to eat McDonald's.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 18, 2017)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Wishing all a good night.  I have to go...somewhat horizontal and get some rest.  I have definitely found that sleeping sitting up is far better for my back and hip than trying to sleep laying down.  Two nights ago, I could barely walk because my back hurt so much.  Last night, I had a couple of hours between flights and napped in my truck...back MUCH better!  Anyone else sleep sitting upright?
> ...


If I had space, I'd have a recliner.  As it is, pillows serve.  I also put a pillow under one knee, the leg that I have hip problems with.  It keeps my hip at the correct angle and relieves the stress and pain. 
How are you doing?  You seem happier than you have been in a long time.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 18, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


It also has a tendency to dissolve tooth enamel, too.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 18, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


A little salt, but lots of butter and parmesan cheese.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 18, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Wishing all a good night.  I have to go...somewhat horizontal and get some rest.  I have definitely found that sleeping sitting up is far better for my back and hip than trying to sleep laying down.  Two nights ago, I could barely walk because my back hurt so much.  Last night, I had a couple of hours between flights and napped in my truck...back MUCH better!  Anyone else sleep sitting upright?
> ...


When you get to be my age, with your hips, knees and back hurting if you sleep horizontally, let me know whether you change your mind about that!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 18, 2017)

The ceiling in the boss's side of the garage caved in (mostly) yesterday.  Not good!  The roof has been leaking for years and I hope that it's only the sheet rock that has given way.  But that roof is a flat roof and has withstood greater snow loads, but it's pretty old by now.  If the roof collapsed, there will be a significant expense for repairs.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 18, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



And all I want on my popcorn is salt.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 18, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Another urban myth that grew out of professor Clive McCay's 1950 anti soda campaign.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 18, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


All I want on my butter and salt is popcorn............


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 18, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


If you ever want an excuse to miss work because you're ill eat McDonalds for lunch........  That'll make it convincing.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 18, 2017)

Suddenly the winds picked up and we have a major sand storm in progress.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 18, 2017)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Wishing all a good night.  I have to go...somewhat horizontal and get some rest.  I have definitely found that sleeping sitting up is far better for my back and hip than trying to sleep laying down.  Two nights ago, I could barely walk because my back hurt so much.  Last night, I had a couple of hours between flights and napped in my truck...back MUCH better!  Anyone else sleep sitting upright?
> ...


After I got out of a hospital stay, I developed sciatic nerve problems.  I had a physical therapist who told me to sit on a tennis ball and roll around on that nerve but also to try getting some sleep on the recliner.  It helps!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 19, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Continued happiness for Mr. & Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her impending knee surgery.
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, 007, Sixfoot and all others we hope will find their way back.


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 19, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Let's try mentos with coke?


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 19, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Rain. Woke up to it since the faucet is still running steadily. And will until next thursday when the sun will peek back out.
> COME ON THURSDAY!!!!



Now here not a rain, but warming - water dropping from roofs and all snow also thawing and becoming dirty...


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 19, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I periodically use McDonalds, especially in travel to Moscow... Moscow cafees could be very expensive, but Mc is always standard prices and result... And also I like a glass of cola during lunch


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 19, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I confess to enjoying an egg mcmuffin now and then--Hombre likes their sausage biscuits.  And they do offer an excellent cup of coffee.  So that is often our standard travel breakfast, especially if we don't want to take the time to go inside a restaurant for breakfast.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 19, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Typically people who do not eat fast food will get severe stomach cramps and resultant explosive fecal expulsions if they do visit and eat at a fast food place.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 19, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I like those little sausage biscuits too with their coffee for on the road.  I get two of the biscuits but just have the two pieces of sausage on one biscuit.  Good stuff.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 19, 2017)

The wife wants to go up to Capitan today but I'm not so sure we'll be able to get out any time soon.  Right now there's some kind of 5K run that's proceeding in front of our house then turning down the side street where the driveway is.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 19, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> The wife wants to go up to Capitan today but I'm not so sure we'll be able to get out any time soon.  Right now there's some kind of 5K run that's proceeding in front of our house then turning down the side street where the driveway is.



Just out of curiosity, what do you do in Capitan when you go there?  Other than the Smoky Bear Museum, there isn't much there.  Nice area though.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 19, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Suddenly the winds picked up and we have a major sand storm in progress.


Do you think we can blow some of your sand up here onto our icy roads?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 19, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


McD's does have decent coffee and up here they only charge $1 a cup, any size.  Plus, the drive through is open 24-hrs, unlike the coffee carts and shops.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 19, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



Exactly.  Why should I pay much more for coffee at Starbucks when I can get coffee just as good for $1 at McDonalds?  However, Starbucks is starting to compete and are offering 
Your best day starts with a Grande Pike Place® Roast brewed coffee and a Bacon, Gouda & Egg or Sausage, Cheddar & Egg Breakfast Sandwich. Right now enjoy both for just $5.​which is on a par with McDonald's price for an egg mcmuffin and coffee.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 19, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Suddenly the winds picked up and we have a major sand storm in progress.
> ...


If we can get the wind to blow that direction........   Haven't figured that out yet.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 19, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


When I was working outside of my house, I was stopping at McDs 5 days a week for coffee but also breakfast maybe 2 days a week.  I was really starting to get sick before I figured out it was McDs.

I saw a documentary on Netflix about a guy who ate there and other fast food places for a full month and he really got fat and sick.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 19, 2017)

Subway is very close to work, so I try to use that when a lunch crisis arises.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 19, 2017)

Six sales people have left work in the six months since the store was sold.  One was here prior, the other five have come and gone after the take over.  That leaves myself and a part-timer that were here before the sale.  Do I sit by and let them realize there is a problem in how they run the store or explain the issues?


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 19, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Subway is very close to work, so I try to use that when a lunch crisis arises.


Subway is better.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 19, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I can see how a regular diet of Micky D's could do that.  We generally only go to Micky D's once in a blue moon when we are traveling.  Otherwise it's just zip through the drive through for a cup of coffee or maybe a fruit parfait or an ice cream cone.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 19, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Six sales people have left work in the six months since the store was sold.  One was here prior, the other five have come and gone after the take over.  That leaves myself and a part-timer that were here before the sale.  Do I sit by and let them realize there is a problem in how they run the store or explain the issues?



How well do you know the owner?  A reasonable honest guy likely to take respectful criticism well?  Or not so much?

Or have you reached the point that you are telling him that if things don't change you need to fire me?


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 19, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Subway is very close to work, so I try to use that when a lunch crisis arises.
> ...



In some ways worse.  For instance, flat bread has more calories.  I think people assume it is less.  Have a healthy sandwich and then hit you with chips, cookies and soda/pop at check out.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 19, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Six sales people have left work in the six months since the store was sold.  One was here prior, the other five have come and gone after the take over.  That leaves myself and a part-timer that were here before the sale.  Do I sit by and let them realize there is a problem in how they run the store or explain the issues?
> ...



My gut tells me to say nothing.  This person fancies themselves a store turn around expert.  More likely they simply reduced some poor expenditures and replaced some bad managers, store was fixed.  I see poor communication and unrealistic expectations on income levels for employees.  The volumes are not going to generate a living wage for new people.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 19, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



IMO it is usually best to follow your gut especially if you really need the job.  You only make them fire you when it has reached the intolerable stage.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 19, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Subway is very close to work, so I try to use that when a lunch crisis arises.
> ...


Subway upsets my stomach.  They claim it's all natural but I can smell the preservatives when I walk in.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 19, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Six sales people have left work in the six months since the store was sold.  One was here prior, the other five have come and gone after the take over.  That leaves myself and a part-timer that were here before the sale.  Do I sit by and let them realize there is a problem in how they run the store or explain the issues?


That depends on how open the new owner(s) are to constructive criticism.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 19, 2017)

Weather at my house has been simply beautiful for the last two days.  I broke out my GPS and did some geocaching just to be outside.  I'm so ready for spring!


----------



## WelfareQueen (Feb 19, 2017)

Sherry and me are going to New Orleans in a few weeks.  I've been, but it's been years ago.  Do folks have any recommendations?  We're going to have brunch at The Court of the two Sisters...drinks at Pat O'Brien's and listen to some jazz at Preservation Hall.  Sherry really wants to tour the Garden District.


Some shots of the interior of the Court of the two Sisters.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 20, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sherry and me are going to New Orleans in a few weeks.  I've been, but it's been years ago.  Do folks have any recommendations?  We're going to have brunch at The Court of the two Sisters...drinks at Pat O'Brien's and listen to some jazz at Preservation Hall.  Sherry really wants to tour the Garden District.
> 
> 
> Some shots of the interior of the Court of the two Sisters.



I've never been there.  Sorry WQ.  But it looks wonderful.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 20, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Continued happiness for Mr. & Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her impending knee surgery.
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, 007, Sixfoot and all others we hope will find their way back.

California sunset


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 20, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


I don't think they can claim it's all natural if it isn't.  Do they say no preservatives?

I remember some outrage some years ago about preservatives in salad bars.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 20, 2017)

Drat it, new neighbours moved in the flat above me and they woke me up at 6.30am. They are a couple and the man went out to work at 7am and the wife is home all day. I suppose I will have to get used to being woken up,


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 20, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Drat it, new neighbours moved in the flat above me and they woke me up at 6.30am. They are a couple and the man went out to work at 7am and the wife is home all day. I suppose I will have to get used to being woken up,



I can relate to that.  When we were still living in a downstairs apartment when we first moved to Albuquerque, the lady above us walked around in stilettos and she lifted weights.  Very strange hours with both.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 20, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


It might be they say no preservatives years ago but I think it was a "technicality" that let them say that.  It seems though they will be doing away with all preservatives in their products this year.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 20, 2017)

We got light rain last night, but it wasn't cold. 
Mr. P's home nurse comes by around 10:30 today, then it's off to the Hospital for his blood test, get mail, pay electric bill and home.
Then tomorrow it's back to town again for getting his meds and groceries. 
Hard to get used to when you only go into town only twice a week.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 20, 2017)

peach174 said:


> We got light rain last night, but it wasn't cold.
> Mr. P's home nurse comes by around 10:30 today, then it's off to the Hospital for his blood test, get mail, pay electric bill and home.
> Then tomorrow it's back to town again for getting his meds and groceries.
> Hard to get used to when you only go into town only twice a week.



Hopefully the horse doesn't forget how to get there.


----------



## danielpalos (Feb 20, 2017)

in modern times, i don't get upset because women do all of the other ones; i only get upset because they are not doing me.

personal responsibility to go along with Individual Liberty.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 20, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > We got light rain last night, but it wasn't cold.
> ...




I can't help it if you think I live in a different century.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 20, 2017)

Sitting here waiting on the brakes to be done.  As i was afraid of the rotors have almost exceeded their life span so they have to be replaced also, they cant be turned any more, not enough thickness left.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 20, 2017)

Just got a cd by Joan Armatrading from amazon. I ordered it on Friday and paid £4 extra for one day delivery but it did not come until today. I am not making that mistake again so I just ordered a record by Buffy Sainte Marie by first class post. Its £4 cheaper and it usually comes the next day anyway.

Anyone else like Buffy Sainte Marie ? I used to have two of her lps in the 1960s and I am trying to get them again as CDs.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 20, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Just got a cd by Joan Armatrading from amazon. I ordered it on Friday and paid £4 extra for one day delivery but it did not come until today. I am not making that mistake again so I just ordered a record by Buffy Sainte Marie by first class post. Its £4 cheaper and it usually comes the next day anyway.
> 
> Anyone else like Buffy Sainte Marie ? I used to have two of her lps in the 1960s and I am trying to get them again as CDs.




Amazon.com has her cds.
I like all folk singers, but I especially like her Starwalker song.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 20, 2017)

Rain. And more rain. And when not, very foggy. And cold. Not much else to report on except we are bingeing the hell out of Netflix since it is impossible to be outside. Oh, and I am in flare-up mode... Probably due to the cold and nonstop wetness.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 20, 2017)

peach174 said:


> I can't help it if you think I live in a different century.



I have Amish drive their horses and carts by here all the time.  They look like this.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 20, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Sitting here waiting on the brakes to be done.  As i was afraid of the rotors have almost exceeded their life span so they have to be replaced also, they cant be turned any more, not enough thickness left.



Now a days the turning time often makes replacing them about the same price.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 20, 2017)

SL, that is some great looking corn for Feb...  

Just finished an article re: brand new automobiles and rats... Seems the rats really enjoy eating the "Soy" coated electrical wires... Manufactures are using soy coated wiring instead of plastic...

Rats! New Cars' Soy-Coated Wires Give Rodents Plenty To Chew On


----------



## peach174 (Feb 20, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> [QUOTE="peach174, post: 16624387, member: 23262']
> 
> I can't help it if you think I live in a different century.



I have Amish drive their horses and carts by here all the time.  They look like this.







[/QUOTE]


I'm not amish either.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 20, 2017)

peach174 said:


> I'm not amish either.



Can thee be converted?


----------



## peach174 (Feb 20, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not amish either.
> ...




Nope!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 20, 2017)

peach174 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > [QUOTE="peach174, post: 16624387, member: 23262']
> ...




I'm not amish either.[/QUOTE]

Me either.  But I sure would love to travel that way in the countryside.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 20, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Rain. And more rain. And when not, very foggy. And cold. Not much else to report on except we are bingeing the hell out of Netflix since it is impossible to be outside. Oh, and I am in flare-up mode... Probably due to the cold and nonstop wetness.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



Feel better Gracie.  I was in some kind of mode the last few days hurting a lot more and feeling really blah but no real explanation for it.  Today was better.

Was watching the news and see that flooding is becoming more and more of an issue near you and elsewhere in California.  Since you're getting water to spare I sure wish you could ship some east to us where we could really use it.  Like Peach we got showers over night but not much in the way of total precip.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 20, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sitting here waiting on the brakes to be done.  As i was afraid of the rotors have almost exceeded their life span so they have to be replaced also, they cant be turned any more, not enough thickness left.
> ...


About $100 more than the pads and turning.  I also remembered the last time I had the brakes done (about 4 1/2 years ago) the mechanic told me it was probably the last time the front rotors could be turned.


----------



## freedombecki2 (Feb 20, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> freedombecki2 said:
> 
> 
> > The least crowded line is all of them at 5 am.
> ...


Oh, Foxy!!! Great to see you. Sorry, by the time I saw your message and was typing a response when I was so unceremoniously dumped when my time ran out. lol! When it's over here, you don't get a few extra seconds even to hit the "send" button. So, yes, I'm only online at the library, and I'm grateful for that.

My dear husband passed on June 13, 2016. He was such a good man all his life, that when he contracted dementia, it was apple-cart-turn-over. He would take the car and drive for hundreds of miles until he ran out of gas, so I was told by more than one county constable to take away his car keys. After the second time, *

Foxy, I keep trying to answer your earlier post, and our 30-minute "sessions" run out of time before I can finish. My husband died June 13, 2016. I miss him a lot, but am staying busy making little hugs quilts for babies whose families are impoverished or one-parent and bibs for the local pregnancy care center. I can't post pictures anymore since I post from the library.

The only thing I really missed about being online was friends like those who gather here and one other by a friend and I who got tired of political bullying elsewhere. I like the friendly atmosphere of this forum that has a 360-degree circle of viewpoints, as there are so many people with issues that are important to them.

That said, I will never mention politics again in the coffeeshop. / 

Edit: * After the second time he went on an extended drive, I had to hide the keys in my pockets in my nightie at night so he wouldn't leave while I was sleeping.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 20, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Me either.  But I sure would love to travel that way in the countryside.[/QUOTE]


I would rather ride them.
You ever been in the buggy when they decide to do number 2?
It's not pleasant!


----------



## peach174 (Feb 20, 2017)

Hmm.......
What's happening with our quotes?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 20, 2017)

freedombecki2 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki2 said:
> ...



I've missed you so much Becki and so sorry about your beloved hubby, but it was no doubt time.  If you do get back on line I would love for you to check in here regularly where there is no bullying of ANY kind (except for teasing in good fun).  But happy you get to make an appearance now and then.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 20, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Hmm.......
> What's happening with our quotes?



Dunno.  Mine are working okay but I see you are having a problem.  Maybe reboot your computer?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 20, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...




I would rather ride them.
You ever been in the buggy when they decide to do number 2?
It's not pleasant!  [/QUOTE]

Can't say I've experienced that but now that you mention it. . . .

With horses I generally am riding instead of traveling by buggy or wagon.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 20, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Rain. And more rain. And when not, very foggy. And cold. Not much else to report on except we are bingeing the hell out of Netflix since it is impossible to be outside. Oh, and I am in flare-up mode... Probably due to the cold and nonstop wetness.
> ...


You feel better.  You're always looking out for the others here, take care of you too.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 20, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not amish either.
> ...




I don't like how the leaders punish innocent family members when one member breaks the rules.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 20, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Drat it, new neighbours moved in the flat above me and they woke me up at 6.30am. They are a couple and the man went out to work at 7am and the wife is home all day. I suppose I will have to get used to being woken up,


Or learn to sleep through their daily routine.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 20, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Have you followed the official designation for "organic" food?  Pretty much whoever pays the most gets the designation.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 20, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> in modern times, i don't get upset because women do all of the other ones; i only get upset because they are not doing me.
> 
> personal responsibility to go along with Individual Liberty.


What?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 20, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > I can't help it if you think I live in a different century.
> ...


Is that the sports convertible model?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 20, 2017)

Still snowing here, has been all day, and all last night, too.  Being it's Alaska, I suppose one must expect some snow.  And yet, we still have the Alaskan Icekapades:  Idiots on Ice, Ditch-divers World Cup.
I'm glad to see so many of our fellow travelers return.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 21, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Continued happiness for Mr. & Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her impending knee surgery.
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, 007, Sixfoot and all others we hope will find their way back.

Sometimes the wrong choice puts in the right place.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 21, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > in modern times, i don't get upset because women do all of the other ones; i only get upset because they are not doing me.
> ...



Borrow some beer goggles.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 21, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



You didn't notice the racing hats?


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 21, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> ...


I'm stealing that image.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 21, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...



Feel free.  I stole it.  

I left a word out of the caption though.  It should read:  Sometimes the wrong choice puts US in the right place.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 21, 2017)

Pilfering just isn't popular any more.  

Do either of you two ladies choose Jiff?


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 21, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I like it so much.  It's meaningful.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 21, 2017)

Just installed handles on the toilet for Mrs. Liberty's impending knee surgery tomorrow.


----------



## Kat (Feb 21, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Just installed handles on the toilet for Mrs. Liberty's impending knee surgery tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 113594




Those are cool Save. Oh and best wishes for Mrs. Liberty.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 21, 2017)

Kat said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Just installed handles on the toilet for Mrs. Liberty's impending knee surgery tomorrow.
> ...



...and so the collection of old people medical equipment begins...


----------



## Kat (Feb 21, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...




Nooooooo. My brother had his first knee surgery at age 16. (high school football injury)


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 22, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Continued happiness for Mr. & Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie.
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her impending knee surgery tomorrow.
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, 007, Sixfoot and all others we hope will find their way back

If you don't see train tracks, the light at the end of the tunnel is the end of the tunnel and not a train.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 22, 2017)

I just purchased 'Clouds' by Joni Mitchel from amazon. I am increasing my cd collection buying online.
I used to have the vinyl records but I lost them on my travels. In any case I like to play cds on my computer while surfing the web. I am currently listening to Joan Armatrading.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 22, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> I just purchased 'Clouds' by Joni Mitchel from amazon. I am increasing my cd collection buying online.
> I used to have the vinyl records but I lost them on my travels. In any case I like to play cds on my computer while surfing the web. I am currently listening to Joan Armatrading.



Some years ago we purchased an overpriced Bose radio with CD player.  The radios are always overpriced, but the Bose speaker is truly amazing.  And we have a very large CD collection with everything from major hits going all the way back to the 50's and including every genre from folk, bluegrass, country, rock, gospel, blues, jazz, pop, classical etc.  And we like to play music while working or playing on the computers too.

Or we'll have news/talk radio running in the background on the radio.


----------



## freedombecki2 (Feb 22, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> freedombecki2 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Thanks for the kind words, Foxy. Fortunately for me, I have 44 years of happy memories to look back on. I'm over the worst part of the loss, likely with fewer weepy days than afterword. Also, his ashes were placed in our church's Prayer Garden, so I can go there any time I need to thank God for the blessing of having a great and wonderful man to share life with. Silver linings like such memories are truly a plus.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 22, 2017)

freedombecki2 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki2 said:
> ...



A blessing indeed.  I hope you are doing well and taking good care of Becki too.  And we will hope the time will come that you can check in here more often.  Love you.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 22, 2017)

It's snowing. Light, but still snow. I tookkarma outside and this is her...Like, wtf is dat?





Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Feb 22, 2017)

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Feb 22, 2017)

Where did it go? Maybe in here?

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 22, 2017)

Gracie said:


> It's snowing. Light, but still snow. I tookkarma outside and this is her...Like, wtf is dat?
> 
> View attachment 113767
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



Holy cow.  All you guys need is a winter blast and all that flood water freezing up.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 22, 2017)

Us beach people.....snow??? No no no. Waves please. And sun. And palm trees.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 22, 2017)

I'm glad I kept a couple of pair of warm gloves. And I went thrift shopping today and got some snow boots..waterproof. My poor uggs are a soggy mess. I also scored two drexel butler dressers for 70 bucks....each one is selling on ebay between 500 and 700 bucks..and up. They are HUGE. Got them for 35 bucks each. One is in the living room, one is in our bedroom and both are listed on Craigslist for 200 each. Already got some calls on it.

Here, there are like 15 to 20 thrift shops and about twice that in antique shops. I have 3 favs I hit every couple of days. Got the Drexels yesterday. Thankfully, housemate has a truck!


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 22, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I'm glad I kept a couple of pair of warm gloves. And I went thrift shopping today and got some snow boots..waterproof. My poor uggs are a soggy mess. I also scored two drexel butler dressers for 70 bucks....each one is selling on ebay between 500 and 700 bucks..and up. They are HUGE. Got them for 35 bucks each. One is in the living room, one is in our bedroom and both are listed on Craigslist for 200 each. Already got some calls on it.
> 
> Here, there are like 15 to 20 thrift shops and about twice that in antique shops. I have 3 favs I hit every couple of days. Got the Drexels yesterday. Thankfully, housemate has a truck!



Pinch yourself please.  I want to be sure you're awake.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 23, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad I kept a couple of pair of warm gloves. And I went thrift shopping today and got some snow boots..waterproof. My poor uggs are a soggy mess. I also scored two drexel butler dressers for 70 bucks....each one is selling on ebay between 500 and 700 bucks..and up. They are HUGE. Got them for 35 bucks each. One is in the living room, one is in our bedroom and both are listed on Craigslist for 200 each. Already got some calls on it.
> ...



By the way Save, did Mrs. Liberty have the knee surgery today?  All is well?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 23, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Continued happiness for Mr. & Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie.
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery..
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, 007, Sixfoot and all others we hope will find their way back

The same road goes both up and down




.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 23, 2017)

Hi Coffee Shoppers!  Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 23, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> By the way Save, did Mrs. Liberty have the knee surgery today?  All is well?



I am guessing day two is the hardest one.  Yesterday it was anesthesia and little swelling working for us.  Today it is Tylenol 3 and ice bags.  Glad I live close to work.  I will probably be running home every two hours.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 23, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > By the way Save, did Mrs. Liberty have the knee surgery today?  All is well?
> ...



I'm sure I speak for all that we'll be pulling for you both.  It is a very painful surgery but this too shall pass.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 23, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> I'm sure I speak for all that we'll be pulling for you both.  It is a very painful surgery but this too shall pass.



Thank you, my hands are going to suffer the most.  Mrs. Liberty complicates it with her germophobia.  A simple task takes a long time as you wash your hands very task.


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 23, 2017)

Off to the shower for me and then we will be leaving at noon for our regular Thursday afternoon 42 game. Beautiful day here now but supposed to get windy later and it has cooled back into the 50's with freezing temps overnight again--that's going to kill a lot of the flowers coming up way early.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 23, 2017)

I just brought a couple more Joni Mitchell  cd albums from amazon.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 23, 2017)

I love the guitar playing on this.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 23, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Off to the shower for me and then we will be leaving at noon for our regular Thursday afternoon 42 game. Beautiful day here now but supposed to get windy later and it has cooled back into the 50's with freezing temps overnight again--that's going to kill a lot of the flowers coming up way early.



Snowdrops are blooming here.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 23, 2017)

66 degrees in West Central Indiana... I have some Sugar Maples in the rear of the domicile with full on buds on the tips...


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 23, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> 66 degrees in West Central Indiana... I have some Sugar Maples in the rear of the domicile with full on buds on the tips...



So you really REALLY don't want a hard freeze.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 23, 2017)

I have learned in my years that I have absolutely no control over the weather... Next 10 days they are prognosticating no freezing weather, but what do they know...


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 23, 2017)

I've been visiting my mother since Saturday, will be here until Sunday morning.  I've spent a good portion of that time with my belly bother me.  I don't travel well.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 23, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Off to the shower for me and then we will be leaving at noon for our regular Thursday afternoon 42 game. Beautiful day here now but supposed to get windy later and it has cooled back into the 50's with freezing temps overnight again--that's going to kill a lot of the flowers coming up way early.


They were saying on the news that an apple orchard is budding early.  Not sure what happens when it freezes again and I think it will.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 23, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Off to the shower for me and then we will be leaving at noon for our regular Thursday afternoon 42 game. Beautiful day here now but supposed to get windy later and it has cooled back into the 50's with freezing temps overnight again--that's going to kill a lot of the flowers coming up way early.
> ...



It could mean no apples from that orchard, but given that most apples are grown in high country with four seasons, I think it has to blossom and freeze to eliminate apples for the season.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 23, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I've been visiting my mother since Saturday, will be here until Sunday morning.  I've spent a good portion of that time with my belly bother me.  I don't travel well.



So sorry Montro.  Feel better.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 23, 2017)

Hi all, still keeping pretty busy working on different things and keeping appointments.
Had really strong winds most of the day, the  cats were generally spooked by the wind so they mostly stayed in.  It's been in the upper 70s, lower 80s so that's a nice break.
Quickly tossed together dinner, was going to make pork country oven baked ribs but forgot to take the ribs out of the fridge and finish thawing em.  So I grabbed a ham steak out of the freezer, they thaw quickly, "baked" some potatoes in the microwave and fried up the ham steak.  Threw a quick mustard maple sauce together but used it as a glaze, worked out well.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 23, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Hi all, still keeping pretty busy working on different things and keeping appointments.
> Had really strong winds most of the day, the  cats were generally spooked by the wind so they mostly stayed in.  It's been in the upper 70s, lower 80s so that's a nice break.
> Quickly tossed together dinner, was going to make pork country oven baked ribs but forgot to take the ribs out of the fridge and finish thawing em.  So I grabbed a ham steak out of the freezer, they thaw quickly, "baked" some potatoes in the microwave and fried up the ham steak.  Threw a quick mustard maple sauce together but used it as a glaze, worked out well.


That sounds like a great meal.  Enjoy!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2017)

Snowing again. My knees and hand joints are having a hissy from the cold. So are my lungs. I have cut way back on smoking which is a good thing I guess.

I am so eager for spring and warmer weather. 

Back to The Tudors on Netflix.....been binge watching it for days now. I think we are almost at the end. Housemate is cooking homemade chicken soup and MrG is in the living room in a recliner watching it. I have the bedroom all to myself for once! We don't hang out in the living room too often because Housemate keeps the place like a fridge. Too damn cold out there, so we usually stay in our room. But the soup smells like thanksgiving dinner and the news was too good to pass up for MrG since he cant find it on SlingTV, which is what we have. No cable. Just Sling, Netflix and Hulu. We miss our cable...but not the bill!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 23, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Snowing again. My knees and hand joints are having a hissy from the cold. So are my lungs. I have cut way back on smoking which is a good thing I guess.
> 
> I am so eager for spring and warmer weather.
> 
> Back to The Tudors on Netflix.....been binge watching it for days now. I think we are almost at the end. Housemate is cooking homemade chicken soup and MrG is in the living room in a recliner watching it. I have the bedroom all to myself for once! We don't hang out in the living room too often because Housemate keeps the place like a fridge. Too damn cold out there, so we usually stay in our room. But the soup smells like thanksgiving dinner and the news was too good to pass up for MrG since he cant find it on SlingTV, which is what we have. No cable. Just Sling, Netflix and Hulu. We miss our cable...but not the bill!


Hello, Gracie!
Seems you're a bit happier.  I tried to visit earlier, but the work computers were...unresponsive.
I like The Tudors.  It was interesting, I liked the costume designs, and it was fairly well founded in historical facts.  Lots of dialog was lifted directly from Henry VIII's letters to Anne Boleyn, most of them are preserved in the Vatican.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 23, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Snowing again. My knees and hand joints are having a hissy from the cold. So are my lungs. I have cut way back on smoking which is a good thing I guess.
> 
> I am so eager for spring and warmer weather.
> 
> Back to The Tudors on Netflix.....been binge watching it for days now. I think we are almost at the end. Housemate is cooking homemade chicken soup and MrG is in the living room in a recliner watching it. I have the bedroom all to myself for once! We don't hang out in the living room too often because Housemate keeps the place like a fridge. Too damn cold out there, so we usually stay in our room. But the soup smells like thanksgiving dinner and the news was too good to pass up for MrG since he cant find it on SlingTV, which is what we have. No cable. Just Sling, Netflix and Hulu. We miss our cable...but not the bill!


You can get a Roku 3 (refurbished) for $90.  With the Roku you can get tons of free channels as well as national and international news/weather. 

Roku

For local news a digital antenna might be the answer depending on your location, $10 at Walmart.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Ematic-H...75035&wl11=online&wl12=54595182&wl13=&veh=sem


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## blackhawk (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 23, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Continued happiness for Mr. & Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie.
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery..
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, 007, Sixfoot and all others we hope will find their way back.

Indiana sunset


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 24, 2017)

How about some classical music. Here is a very nice piece by Vaughn Williams.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 24, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I've been visiting my mother since Saturday, will be here until Sunday morning.  I've spent a good portion of that time with my belly bother me.  I don't travel well.


At least you're with your mom.  They know how to baby you when you're sick.

Well, some of them do.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 24, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I've been visiting my mother since Saturday, will be here until Sunday morning.  I've spent a good portion of that time with my belly bother me.  I don't travel well.
> ...



It might be better if I were sick.  I just have a bad digestive system, courtesy of my mother's mother.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 24, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Off to the shower for me and then we will be leaving at noon for our regular Thursday afternoon 42 game. Beautiful day here now but supposed to get windy later and it has cooled back into the 50's with freezing temps overnight again--that's going to kill a lot of the flowers coming up way early.
> ...



Apple cider gets to $7 a gallon.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 24, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Some families exchange weird stuff at Christmas...


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 24, 2017)

Good morning everybody.  Working on my second cup of coffee this morning.  Putting together a new geocache to hide in a few days.  Weather has turned cold and rainy here.  If you listen closely you can hear me grovel.  Hope everybody has a grand day.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 24, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Good morning everybody.  Working on my second cup of coffee this morning.  Putting together a new geocache to hide in a few days.  Weather has turned cold and rainy here.  If you listen closely you can hear me grovel.  Hope everybody has a grand day.



Do you hide the geocache for posterity?  For scavenger hunters?


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 24, 2017)

The Second Baptists have jumped the gun and opened up their fish fry today.  Wednesday is Ash Wednesday marking the beginning of the Lenten season.  According to dogma, the Lenten season is one of personal privation, reflection and prayer.  What are you giving up for Lent?  The local churches don't seem to give up something, but indulge in things yummy.

One can pack away plenty of calories just going from church to church, parish to parish.  Fish fries are of course really big.  But if you take the time, you can find panczkis (little Polish donuts filled with jelly) at St. Alfonse's, cabbage rolls at St. Ann's, stuffed grape leaves and gyros at St. Thomas', and typically austere ham and cheese sandwiches at Trinity Presbyterian.

For local gourmands, St. Aloysius serves up the best fried fish.  The church ladies there understand that the hotter the oil, the better the fish.  The batter is a light tempura style, fortified with Budweiser and always fries up light and flaky.  They serve a good, not great cole slaw and fresh cut French fries for the modest sum of $6.00.

I had my day in court today, he said snapping a segue off with the subtlety of a flying meat cleaver.  I was summoned by the East Liverpool Police Department to answer charges of failure to confine a dog.  Daisy the Mutt and I take a walk in the park each and every day, weather permitting.  Daisy loves our walks as she has her one opportunity a day to run and frolic and  chase whatever squirrels or chip monks are brave enough to get in her line of sight.  She has never run up to anyone, snarled barked or harassed other dogs and delights everyone who pays attention to her by rolling over to have her furry belly rubbed.

The park superintendent left our city last October to the sunny shores of Myrtle Beach South Carolina.  The new park superintendent seems to believe that a city park is no place for a thirteen pound trained miniature poodle to be running free and rolling around to the delight of passers by, particularly children.  He called the local constabulary and had them issue a warrant for my arrest on the charge of walking a dog without a leash.

I knew the judge, he is my lawyer.  He asked if I was indeed walking Daisy without a leash.  I told him it was true.  He rolled his eyes,fined me the minimum, $25.00 and told me I could pay the fine across the hall.  Okay.  But the court cost was $82.00!  Presumably, they will spend my $107.00 on signs stating no dogs without a leash.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 24, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> The Second Baptists have jumped the gun and opened up their fish fry today.  Wednesday is Ash Wednesday marking the beginning of the Lenten season.  According to dogma, the Lenten season is one of personal privation, reflection and prayer.  What are you giving up for Lent?  The local churches don't seem to give up something, but indulge in things yummy.
> 
> One can pack away plenty of calories just going from church to church, parish to parish.  Fish fries are of course really big.  But if you take the time, you can find panczkis (little Polish donuts filled with jelly) at St. Alfonse's, cabbage rolls at St. Ann's, stuffed grape leaves and gyros at St. Thomas', and typically austere ham and cheese sandwiches at Trinity Presbyterian.
> 
> ...



Geez.  You would think your own lawyer, the judge, would let you off with a warning for a first offense.  Even if he wasn't your lawyer.  I met with a judge once when ticketed for speeding in a school zone in a strange city.  Because I had an absolutely clean driving record, was credible that I had just turned the corner into the school zone in an unfamiliar neighborhood, and because the school zone would have been off in a few minutes anyway, he let me off with a warning.  I was most grateful as that would have been a 3-pt violation costing me not only a stiff fine but a significant increase in my insurance.

But as my offense was much much worse than yours, I think you should certainly have merited a warning for a first offense.

As for the "Fat Tuesday" cuisine in the churches, our community in Kansas did that up proud.  You would think Albuquerque, settled and civilized by Catholic Priests before the Presbyterian invasion some time later, and now sporting a church of some sort within sight of just about everybody would do that also.  But slim pickings here.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 24, 2017)

Talking of speeding, I used to do 120 miles per hour on my Honda 650cc motorcycle. I got two speeding tickets in quick succession so I tried to do the speed limit of 70mph on the motorway to work. But twice in a couple of days lorry drivers tail gated me and nearly drove me into a lorry in front. So I went back to speeding past lorries then dropped back to 70 when I was clear of them. The bastards could easily have killed me.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 24, 2017)

My goodness...  It seems that Daisy, Nosmo King's pride and joy, has become a felon.  I'm thinking about writing to the President and asking him for a pardon for poor, old, misunderstood Daisy.  Seems that the halls of justice have dealt her a severe hand.

To answer Foxy's question, I am placing the geocache out just for fun.  No particular reason other than that.  I used to geocache a lot and then laid off of it for about 6 years.  Have suddenly developed a renewed interest and am back at it. It's great fun and something you should try if you've never been geocaching before.

Fish fries...  Love them.  Our church, Saint Mary, has them on every Friday night during Lent.  The fish is Cod and they do a wonderful job of providing a great meal.  Our first one is March 3rd.  It's all you can eat and the cost is $10.00.  It's very well attended around my neck of the woods.

Been very lazy today.  It's been cold, rainy, a bit windy, and pretty dreary looking outside.  Been hanging around close to the coffee pot today.  Mrs. BBD has been spending the afternoon in her recliner with Taco by her side watching movies all afternoon.  The only time Taco has moved is when he came over to visit me to get a bite of my sandwich I made about an hour ago.  Then it was back into Mrs. BBD's recliner and under his "blankie" safe from all the Ills of the world.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 24, 2017)

We're taking it easy today too though the weather is beautiful here.  Hombre had both big toenails removed late this morning and his instructions were to stay off his feet as much as possible for the rest of the day, so he is taking full advantage of that.  Makes for a lot of fetching for me though, but it's okay.


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 24, 2017)

Might not be the smartest business move but you know a lot of people would love to do this.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 24, 2017)

Its a tatt studio. They flat don't care, lol.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 25, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Continued happiness for Mr. & Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie.
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Hombre's sore toes,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, 007, Sixfoot and all others we hope will find their way back.

Illinois sunset


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 25, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> 66 degrees in West Central Indiana... I have some Sugar Maples in the rear of the domicile with full on buds on the tips...



31 degrees in West Central Indiana, with very small snow flurries...


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 25, 2017)

Quick check in before I head in to open up.
I can't remember if I mentioned that we now open at 9 AM, but I'm still getting used to getting up at 7 AM again. The new hours, and particularly the new employee that made the new hours possible have resulted to a surge in business, not just on the morning shift, but these new morning customers are stopping by at night and bringing friends. It looks like around 20% increase in revenue.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 25, 2017)

Quick check in before I head in to open up.
I can't remember if I mentioned that we now open at 9 AM, but I'm still getting used to getting up at 7 AM again. The new hours, and particularly the new employee that made the new hours possible have resulted to a surge in business, not just on the morning shift, but these new morning customers are stopping by at night and bringing friends. It looks like around 20% increase in revenue.
_*THREE YEARS! *_
Yup, 3 years since we opened up (2/28/14) and we held our 3rd anniversary party last night with fun, food and music and our highest grossing night ever. Rumor has it, that every other bar within 10 miles of Doc's was empty. We are officially THE bar in Foley.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 25, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Quick check in before I head in to open up.
> I can't remember if I mentioned that we now open at 9 AM, but I'm still getting used to getting up at 7 AM again. The new hours, and particularly the new employee that made the new hours possible have resulted to a surge in business, not just on the morning shift, but these new morning customers are stopping by at night and bringing friends. It looks like around 20% increase in revenue.
> _*THREE YEARS! *_
> Yup, 3 years since we opened up (2/28/14) and we held our 3rd anniversary party last night with fun, food and music and our highest grossing night ever. Rumor has it, that every other bar within 10 miles of Doc's was empty. We are officially THE bar in Foley.



Congratulations, Ernie!  That is great!


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 25, 2017)

Woke up to a light dusting of snow.  Bring on the coffee.  Thought I saw a Robin but it turned out to be a crow wearing a red sweatshirt.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 25, 2017)

Just got two Joni Mitchell CD albums in the post and listened to ' ladies of the canyon' It brought tears to my eyes, and that's not easy to do. Of course I used to have that album years ago so it was all familiar.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 25, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Quick check in before I head in to open up.
> I can't remember if I mentioned that we now open at 9 AM, but I'm still getting used to getting up at 7 AM again. The new hours, and particularly the new employee that made the new hours possible have resulted to a surge in business, not just on the morning shift, but these new morning customers are stopping by at night and bringing friends. It looks like around 20% increase in revenue.
> _*THREE YEARS! *_
> Yup, 3 years since we opened up (2/28/14) and we held our 3rd anniversary party last night with fun, food and music and our highest grossing night ever. Rumor has it, that every other bar within 10 miles of Doc's was empty. We are officially THE bar in Foley.



From what I have read over the years, you offer good music, food, drink and make people feel comfortable.  Not hard to see why there is success.


----------



## OldLady (Feb 25, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Quick check in before I head in to open up.
> I can't remember if I mentioned that we now open at 9 AM, but I'm still getting used to getting up at 7 AM again. The new hours, and particularly the new employee that made the new hours possible have resulted to a surge in business, not just on the morning shift, but these new morning customers are stopping by at night and bringing friends. It looks like around 20% increase in revenue.
> _*THREE YEARS! *_
> Yup, 3 years since we opened up (2/28/14) and we held our 3rd anniversary party last night with fun, food and music and our highest grossing night ever. Rumor has it, that every other bar within 10 miles of Doc's was empty. We are officially THE bar in Foley.


Glad to hear it, Ernie!   You make a mean mint julep.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 25, 2017)

Working 9-2 today, then home for a late lunch.  Grocery shopping, laundry and getting Mrs. Liberty stuff while the knee heals.  Late in the day we are allowed to put some weight on the leg, so hopefully all is going as it should.  So far keeping up on dishes and ice.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 25, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Working 9-2 today, then home for a late lunch.  Grocery shopping, laundry and getting Mrs. Liberty stuff while the knee heals.  Late in the day we are allowed to put some weight on the leg, so hopefully all is going as it should.  So far keeping up on dishes and ice.



You're a good hubby.  Once she can tolerate weight bearing, things should improve in a hurry.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 25, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Working 9-2 today, then home for a late lunch.  Grocery shopping, laundry and getting Mrs. Liberty stuff while the knee heals.  Late in the day we are allowed to put some weight on the leg, so hopefully all is going as it should.  So far keeping up on dishes and ice.
> ...



I think the arm pits from crutches use is the worst right now.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 25, 2017)

Ernie S. 

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY TO DOC HOLLIDAY'S

*



*​


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 25, 2017)

Just purchased the CD album 'Joan' by Joan Baez from amazon. I could spend a lot of money getting CDs its so easy to buy online at any time of day or night.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 25, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Just purchased the CD album 'Joan' by Joan Baez from amazon. I could spend a lot of money getting CDs its so easy to buy online at any time of day or night.



No kidding.  Hombre and I both have an Amazon Prime account because of our respective Kindles--Prime gives us a lot of free books and heavy discounts on others--and it also gives us streaming of gobs of old movies, documentaries, etc. But most importantly, and how we justify the expense, it gives us free shipping on almost everything we buy from Amazon and we buy a ton of stuff that we need from them.

But because it is so easy to do, we also order quite a few of non necessities but just stuff we would like to have.  Like DVDs and CDs etc.  And you can run up a hundred dollars or more on your credit card that way before you know it.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 25, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Just purchased the CD album 'Joan' by Joan Baez from amazon. I could spend a lot of money getting CDs its so easy to buy online at any time of day or night.
> ...



Yea, I keep avoiding amazon prime, but I have stopped getting next day delivery because it costs £4 extra postage, and the last time it did not even come the next day anyway. Besides the standard post is often delivered the next day anyway.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 25, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



That's the thing.  Shipping costs add up pretty fast even at the slowest/lowest plan, so we figure as much as we order from Amazon, paying no shipping pays for our annual Prime membership fee.

Admittedly the stuff you buy through Amazon Prime is a dollar or two more expensive than what you would pay in a store so they are no doubt getting some shipping costs added into the costs, but it still saves us nevertheless due to the sheer volume.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 25, 2017)

I keep thinking of new CD albums to buy, and I can see myself spending a lot, so I might consider prime.

Edit, I just checked out the greatest hits of Murray Head CD and they want £161 for it. I am not planning on spending that kind of money for One CD.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 25, 2017)

Save £161 and watch Murray Head free


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 25, 2017)

Been putting items on Craigslist for sale, yeah I know to be careful, sold the sauna a few weeks ago via Craigslist.  Put our old Droid Ultras up for sale on E-Bay, see if anyone bites.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 25, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Woke up to a light dusting of snow.  Bring on the coffee.  Thought I saw a Robin but it turned out to be a crow wearing a red sweatshirt.


73 and sunny in Foley.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 25, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Quick check in before I head in to open up.
> ...


That was the plan from the start. We wanted to offer a safe, clean bar with a good selection of premium libations. Call it, a cut above, but not high class. We carry a good selection of top shelf Bourbon, high end tequila. Hell I looked over at the shelf and there are 10 brands of premium vodka.
We keep a good selection of craft and seasonal beers and ales on hand.
Our goal was to provide a place where a middle aged woman would feel safe walking in by herself. We've done that, judging by a look across the bar. I've been told we have the nicest lady's room of any bar in Alabama, and are constantly told we are the cleanest bar anyone has ever seen. I guess we succeeded there too with a perfect score on our last 6 health dept. inspections after scoring 98 and 99% on our first 2. By comparison, a 92 is about average locally.
It's a tough business and if you think you're going to get rich with a 2,000 sq ft bar, you're deluded. Since we opened up 2/28/14, 14 other bars have opened and closed within 15 miles of here, and we are profitable. No, we're not getting rich, but we're having a blast and feel a tiny bit of pride in our accomplishment.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 25, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Continued happiness for Mr. & Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie.
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Hombre's sore toes,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, 007, Sixfoot and all others we hope will find their way back.

Sunset over Michigan


----------



## Gracie (Feb 26, 2017)

Foxy, you can take us off the vigil list. This is home until the real home calls us back. My health is ok so far...except today I had big time fatigue and joint pain from the continual cold I guess. I so long for sunshine and warmth. This morning, it snowed again. Didn't stick, but it was just flat out cold. As usual.

I miss my beach, but I love this warm room. Guess I will hibernate in it until summer, lol.

Meanwhile, yesterday, I dragged myself to the doggy park not far from the house. I will try to upload pics.

Thank you all for your prayers. Now send some for SUN!!!!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 26, 2017)

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 26, 2017)

I just brought Murray Head CD 'say it ain't so joe' for £12. There is one left on amazon UK if anyone wants to snap it up. Not forgetting that his greatest hits album is £161, which I will not be buying any time soon.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 26, 2017)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 26, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Foxy, you can take us off the vigil list. This is home until the real home calls us back. My health is ok so far...except today I had big time fatigue and joint pain from the continual cold I guess. I so long for sunshine and warmth. This morning, it snowed again. Didn't stick, but it was just flat out cold. As usual.
> 
> I miss my beach, but I love this warm room. Guess I will hibernate in it until summer, lol.
> 
> ...



You are at a much more northern latitude now so I can imagine the climate isn't much beach like there.  It always took us awhile to readjust to a different climate and lifestyle pretty much every time we've moved.  I couldn't imagine learning to love the high desert again after living so long with green and rain, but we did.  So I'll take you off the list now at your request, but hope things continue to progress as they should.


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## blackhawk (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 26, 2017)

Gracie said:


> View attachment 114266View attachment 114267View attachment 114268
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



Great looking dog park.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 26, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Foxy, you can take us off the vigil list. This is home until the real home calls us back. My health is ok so far...except today I had big time fatigue and joint pain from the continual cold I guess. I so long for sunshine and warmth. This morning, it snowed again. Didn't stick, but it was just flat out cold. As usual.
> 
> I miss my beach, but I love this warm room. Guess I will hibernate in it until summer, lol.
> 
> ...



Sorry the prayers took so long to kick in.  

When it happens though, we deliver!

When the dog owners are happy, the dog is happy.  The dog is happy.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 26, 2017)

The laundry monster has been temporarily tamed.  Dishwasher is keeping up.  Chocolate cake is ready for dinner.  Homemade mac & cheese will be around for a couple of meals.  We are looking good over here.  Even finished up the federal taxes this afternoon.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 26, 2017)

Whew!  An end to a crappy week.  Work included a lot of "correction" provided by the shift lead.  Since I very rarely offer an "explanation" when I make an error (such things come across as whiney excuses in my book), I'd rather just own up to a mistake and double down on not doing that again.  Admitting I screwed up just prompted the lead to get more, and more angry.  So the rest of the week, he treated me like a third-grader who had wet my pants.  Yep, I messed up.  It won't happen again.  But in a universe fraught with uncountable opportunities to screw up, I guess I'll find something new and unique, eventually.
At least the weather is improving.  It's still hovering around freezing and the snow finally stopped.  It's my night to cook and I am looking forward to meatloaf, mashed taters, and an asparagus dish.  I'd better get going on the corn muffins, too, if I want them ready for dinner.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 26, 2017)

Nice today but still cold. Perfect day to make homemade loaded tater soup and boy is it good!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 26, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Nice today but still cold. Perfect day to make homemade loaded tater soup and boy is it good!



It was like 70 degrees here yesterday and like 20 today!  I was freezing all day.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 26, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Nice today but still cold. Perfect day to make homemade loaded tater soup and boy is it good!
> ...


20 degrees is warm compared to some of our weather lately.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 26, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



It's more about the 50 degree temperature drop in like 12 hours!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 26, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


That's pretty significant.  Any reasons why?  Or is it just "that time of year"?  It happens pretty often around here, and it's even worse up in the Interior around Fairbanks.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 26, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



It's New England.  That's why.  Like Mark Twain said . . . 

*“If you don't like the weather in New England now, just wait a few minutes.”*

― Mark Twain


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 26, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Funny, we say the same thing around here, too!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 26, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I thought it was always cold there.  We have all four seasons but our weather can be very unpredictable, probably because we are close to the ocean.  That's what I always figured anyways.  

For instance, yesterday it was 70.  Today, like 20 (or at least with the wind chill - I think the actual temperature was in the 30s, however).  Tomorrow and the rest of the week will be in the 50s (or at least thats what they say now), and then Friday and Saturday, back into the 30s again.  It's hard to know what to wear!


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 26, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Windy too.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 26, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Awful wind.  That is the worst part.  I could handle the cold just fine, it's the wind that gets to me.  That wind is just freezing!  I can't wait for summer to come back!


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 26, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Whew!  An end to a crappy week.  Work included a lot of "correction" provided by the shift lead.  Since I very rarely offer an "explanation" when I make an error (such things come across as whiney excuses in my book), I'd rather just own up to a mistake and double down on not doing that again.  Admitting I screwed up just prompted the lead to get more, and more angry.  So the rest of the week, he treated me like a third-grader who had wet my pants.  Yep, I messed up.  It won't happen again.  But in a universe fraught with uncountable opportunities to screw up, I guess I'll find something new and unique, eventually.
> At least the weather is improving.  It's still hovering around freezing and the snow finally stopped.  It's my night to cook and I am looking forward to meatloaf, mashed taters, and an asparagus dish.  I'd better get going on the corn muffins, too, if I want them ready for dinner.



Not an easy last week.. I was three days on festival, taking a lot of beer and visiting different event, including cross-festival tournament (which our team has won ) But after it I needed a day to sleep and no more... And now a new working week is started, I strongly want to have one or two days to rest else, but there are no way to have them right now... Children also start to visit school after a 2-week flu quarantine...

And all media talking about of a 100-years anniversary of February revolution, when the liberals got the authority and pulled down all Russian Empire to dust for a half of year... And continuation of this subject would be in more political threads, I think


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 26, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I had a dream this night about wind and wind-breaked houses... What does it mean? :-\


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 26, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



 Awful change! A reason to find hole and sleep there while it would become normal...


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 27, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


It's been the same here in NW Ohio.  Very warm and then today and yesterday, windy and cold.  Odd year all around.  We didn't get one decent snowfall but oh well.  There's still time.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 27, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Same here too--temps are not that low but the wind is cold.  And yes, the temperature can drop 30 degrees in minutes here when a strong front hits.  It was even worse in West Texas.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 27, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I don't know Sbiker.  But if I work on it, I can probably come up with an interpretation.  You just have to understand that any interpretation of dreams I come up with aren't going to be too useful.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 27, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Hombre's sore toes,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, 007, Sixfoot and all others we hope will find their way back.

No winter lasts forever.  No spring skips its turn.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 27, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Check your house for any repairs that may be needed? Its your sleep conscience buried but rears its head when in deep sleep. Then again, it could mean three little pigs and a wolf fixing to blow your house down....a premonition?


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 27, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



My apartments now in countinuous repair  But dream was about another place, a strange mix about multi-store buildings, that shaked and somewhere damaged by wind. I had this dream a several times during life, but don't know, why and what it means in reality  But there were no negative emotions like fear or someone... and no positive - only wind rustling


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 27, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



It would be interesting or ridiculous - and it would be useful. Dreams is a mirror of our soul, but a mirror like water surface - it could show anyone


----------



## Daviddur (Feb 27, 2017)

most would spring. want to feel warmth and lovemost would spring. want to feel warmth and love


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 27, 2017)

Daviddur said:


> most would spring. want to feel warmth and lovemost would spring. want to feel warmth and love



Welcome to the USMB Coffee Shop lV ..  Daviddur ... interesting stuff.. 

mmm . need a coffee?..
.

Sheesh, even 50 degrees seems warm after this winter... luckily...

.


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 27, 2017)

Good advice.


----------



## esthermoon (Feb 27, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


God Morpheus is telling you something about Aeolus


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 27, 2017)

Daviddur said:


> most would spring. want to feel warmth and lovemost would spring. want to feel warmth and love



Hi Daviddur.  I'm happy Lumpy already welcomed you to the Coffee Shop.  Hope you are enjoying USMB.   First timers to the Coffee Shop get a complimentary beverage:


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 27, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Whew!  An end to a crappy week.  Work included a lot of "correction" provided by the shift lead.  Since I very rarely offer an "explanation" when I make an error (such things come across as whiney excuses in my book), I'd rather just own up to a mistake and double down on not doing that again.  Admitting I screwed up just prompted the lead to get more, and more angry.  So the rest of the week, he treated me like a third-grader who had wet my pants.  Yep, I messed up.  It won't happen again.  But in a universe fraught with uncountable opportunities to screw up, I guess I'll find something new and unique, eventually.
> At least the weather is improving.  It's still hovering around freezing and the snow finally stopped.  It's my night to cook and I am looking forward to meatloaf, mashed taters, and an asparagus dish.  I'd better get going on the corn muffins, too, if I want them ready for dinner.



The best thing we can say for a crappy week is that everybody has one now and then, it always sucks, but they always do eventually end.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 27, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



Gracie is probably right that the repairs going on has something to do with the dream.

I like esthermoon's interpretation too.  

I have a recurring dream involving tornadoes--usually multiple tornadoes that I see on the horizon.  They are not especially scary or disturbing but are more interesting than anything else.  There is never any life threatening situation and I don't see any damage happening.

But I finally realized that every time I have had this kind of dream it has been raining or snowing overnight.  So I can't explain it but somehow I sense the weather changing  and I have to conclude that is the reason for the dream.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 27, 2017)

Tornadoes are just opportunities to make money with the chain saw.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 27, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Tornadoes are just opportunities to make money with the chain saw.



Hombre was a career general insurance adjuster and worked a lot of wind and hail.  And while he didn't wish misfortune on anybody, he acknowledged that violent weather was quite profitable for those in his industry even as he could help people restore what was damaged or lost.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 27, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I suppose it all depends on your definition of cold.  Around here, it rarely gets up to 80 or higher.  Hell, the 70's are almost too hot for me.  Winter temperatures usually remain above 0, if only just barely, but can drop to -20 easily in Jan-Feb.  Now Fairbanks can get into the 90's and down to -40, a much larger swing.  For many other CSers, 70 is too cold.  And we can get quite the swing here, too.  Last week, it was -6, two days later, we were hovering at freezing and seeing snow melting.  At this point 29 feels pretty comfortable.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 27, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I hate the wind, too.  I can deal with cold, or snow, or rain, as long it isn't windy.  And yes, summer would be nice.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 27, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I would hate it there.  Lol.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 27, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Whew!  An end to a crappy week.  Work included a lot of "correction" provided by the shift lead.  Since I very rarely offer an "explanation" when I make an error (such things come across as whiney excuses in my book), I'd rather just own up to a mistake and double down on not doing that again.  Admitting I screwed up just prompted the lead to get more, and more angry.  So the rest of the week, he treated me like a third-grader who had wet my pants.  Yep, I messed up.  It won't happen again.  But in a universe fraught with uncountable opportunities to screw up, I guess I'll find something new and unique, eventually.
> ...


I wouldn't thing it would have to go political.  It's of historical interest, too, and many of us enjoy history. 
What kind of cross-festival tournament did you compete in?  Do you play a particular sport?
Do you have children?  How old are they, girls or boys?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 27, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Yup, Alaska is definitely a "love it, hate it" kinda place.  I love it here, but I do wish I could grow tomatoes.  Maybe after I get set up in Willow better I can heat  and light a greenhouse for tomatoes.  My partner wants to start growing pot, and that requires pretty much the same conditions as tomatoes.  Although, I am not interested in growing pot, it may be an up-and-coming business opportunity for farmers around here.  An alternative would be selling pot growers good quality compost, as suggested by a pot growing friend of mine.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 27, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


We finally have fairly decent snow cover, compared to the last two years.  Snow actually acts as an insulator and protects plants and roots from freezing.  A good snow pack means lots of melt water, which helps minimize wild fire dangers, at least early in the season.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 27, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



We have problems here with finding places to put all the snow we get because Massachusetts is so heavily populated in a lot of places.  We also have problems with flooding in spring sometimes (not in my area though thankfully - not yet anyways - but I do live next to a river and a pond).


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 27, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


Repetitive dreams do often have deeper meanings, but you shouldn't necessarily take them too literally.  Your dream might be interpreted as meaning your body as a "home", too.  You might look into any medical problems you have had, or may have.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 27, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


Oh, good!  And the wind will cause the water's surface to ripple and move.  Maybe changes are in the wind for you?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 27, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Yeah!  I got spoiled for several days and then winter came back!  Now I want summer.  That was just a tease!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 27, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Up here, we have lots of places reserved for snow removal, they even sometimes just dump it into the inlet.  You'll see piles of unmelted snow until July, or even August, it's piled 3-4 stories high.  The worst part of snow here is getting the roads cleared of the stuff.  Anchorage has a recent policy that they won't even send the road clearing crews out until a minimum amount of snow has accumulated.  This means that what snow does fall is packed into icy ruts and the intersections are the worst.  The mayor of Anchorage has also informed the inhabitants of Anchorage that their property taxes can only support either police/fire protection or road clearing.  Rather a typical Hobson's choice situation.  Well, unless we allow them to raise taxes.


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 27, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Winds are a grandsons of Stribog (god of winds). Stribog is a brother of Svarog (heaven's Smith). And Svarog's son Dazhbog (god of day and light) is a grandfather of all Russians. So, this winds are just my relatives


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 27, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Whew!  An end to a crappy week.  Work included a lot of "correction" provided by the shift lead.  Since I very rarely offer an "explanation" when I make an error (such things come across as whiney excuses in my book), I'd rather just own up to a mistake and double down on not doing that again.  Admitting I screwed up just prompted the lead to get more, and more angry.  So the rest of the week, he treated me like a third-grader who had wet my pants.  Yep, I messed up.  It won't happen again.  But in a universe fraught with uncountable opportunities to screw up, I guess I'll find something new and unique, eventually.
> ...



Life is like zebra... Somedays - a white bar... Somedays - a black bar... And then full ass will come..


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 27, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I don't really know what that means, but it sounds pretty funny!


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 27, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



It was a role-playing festival, for a lovers of Creative History, Tolkien and other fantasy, table games, poetry, songs, cosplay and so on. And it was tournament of different tasks, from literature victorine to swordfight and log throwing.. Just for fun.

My children are 7m and 10f and visiting 1st and 4th grades...


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 27, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Maybe... Last days I think to finish current job and seek another one somewhere in Moscow, to get extra money and to have some months of living alone...


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 27, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



When I was much younger I would have loved it.  When our son was an infant, Hombre was offered a transfer to Alaska and we considered it, but because of the uncertainty of the unknown and having an infant son, we decided to pass on it.  Ditto a transfer to the Virgin Islands.  Looking back now, I wonder how much we missed out on by passing on two possibly great adventures.

Now we are sufficient senior citizens and with our various health issues, we are better off where we are.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 27, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



By living alone do you mean in a house as opposed to an apartment?  Away from your family?  What?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 27, 2017)

I need to go get myself cleaned up and dressed--have to make a medical taxi run this afternoon with my aunt.  Then another on Wednesday with my older sister who no longer drives.


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 27, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Yes, some weeks away from family. I and wife periodically need it, from day to week, to avoid continuous interaction with other family members... Now it would be some months, but, offcourse, with visits at weekends...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 27, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


Do your children share your interest in fantasy play?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 27, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


What do you do, if you don't mind?  Do you have workers unions that send their members out to work on jobs?


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 27, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I just don't feel right when springtime happens out of nowhere like that.  

I'll get over it though.


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Sbiker (Feb 28, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Partially, just because all children like fantasy. But to visit serious event they must become a bit elder...


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 28, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



No, it's my private activity. But a lot of people working in Moscow, because salaries there larger for many times. And it's not easy to reach Moscow for me - just a several hours at train or at bus. Or one hour by plane - but with times of registration, reaching airport and so on - it's similar to other ways.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 28, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Hombre's sore toes,
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, 007, Sixfoot and all others we hope will find their way back.

*“One kind word can warm three winter months.”*
_– Japanese Proverb_
_




_


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 28, 2017)

Just saw this commercial with Chuck Norris, thought it to be funny:


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 28, 2017)

Good morning everybody.  Another day that it can't decide whether it wants to be sunny or cloudy out there.  Snow clouds all around us but warm and calm in the city with high winds predicted for later.  Oh well.  I figured out a long time ago that weather forecasters and economists are not to be complete.y trusted.

Hope everybody is having a good Tuesday.  I'm about to go make Hombre and me some brunch.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 28, 2017)

Morning all!

Yesterday was the last day for Mr.P's home nurse, till we find what's going on.
Now we wait till March 9th to find out when Mr. P's open heart surgery will be.

We like her, so both of us are happy that the same nurse will be back again.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 28, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Yesterday was the last day for Mr.P's home nurse, till we find what's going on.
> Now we wait till March 9th to find out when Mr. P's open heart surgery will be.
> ...



We'll keep those prayers and positive vibes coming.  But I still say all the waiting really sucks.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 28, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Another day that it can't decide whether it wants to be sunny or cloudy out there.  Snow clouds all around us but warm and calm in the city with high winds predicted for later.  Oh well.  I figured out a long time ago that weather forecasters and economists are not to be complete.y trusted.
> 
> Hope everybody is having a good Tuesday.  I'm about to go make Hombre and me some brunch.


We're a little more sunny down here, for now.  Haven't seen it yet but we're supposed to get 60 mph winds.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 28, 2017)

As usual, I'm way behind.
Mardi Gras is a big deal down here with multiple parades and parties some formal balls and such. You may not know this, but Mobile, not New Orleans is the oldest Mardi Gras celebration in the States.
Unfortunately, the Gulf Shores parade has been cancelled today. An SUV driven by an elderly man has plowed into the Gulf Shores High School Band, injuring 11, 3 critically
This happened about 1/2 hour ago. There will be a full press conference at 11:45 CST.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 28, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> As usual, I'm way behind.
> Mardi Gras is a big deal down here with multiple parades and parties some formal balls and such. You may not know this, but Mobile, not New Orleans is the oldest Mardi Gras celebration in the States.
> Unfortunately, the Gulf Shores parade has been cancelled today. An SUV driven by an elderly man has plowed into the Gulf Shores High School Band, injuring 11, 3 critically
> This happened about 1/2 hour ago. There will be a full press conference at 11:45 CST.



Oh my Ernie.  This kind of thing is happening more and more often isn't it.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 28, 2017)

It is.
There are conflicting reports as to what happened. Apparently, one of my employees was about 100 yards away. She didn't see exactly what happened but saw the aftermath. Several kids were pinned under the SUV.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 28, 2017)

Press conference seems to leave a lot up in the air. no specifics on injuries or cause at this time. Now they're saying 12 injured and 4 critical. About all they're saying about the driver is he is 73 and lives in Fairhope. Fairhope is about 15 miles west of here on the eastern shore of Mobile Bay.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 28, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Press conference seems to leave a lot up in the air. no specifics on injuries or cause at this time. Now they're saying 12 injured and 4 critical. About all they're saying about the driver is he is 73 and lives in Fairhope. Fairhope is about 15 miles west of here on the eastern shore of Mobile Bay.


The cops have ruled out drugs or alcohol simply calling it a tragic accident.  I wouldn't be surprised if the driver accidentally hit the accelerator instead of the brake a very common occurrence specifically with some elderly persons.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 28, 2017)

Welp the winds hit us just over a half hour ago our world has become a brown haze.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 28, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Welp the winds hit us just over a half hour ago our world has become a brown haze.



No visible dust yet here, but it's blowing pretty good.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 28, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Welp the winds hit us just over a half hour ago our world has become a brown haze.
> ...


It's pretty dusty here.  Giz just went out, was freaked out by a plastic bag that had blown in and wrapped itself around a fence rail.  He got over that, was laying in the grass and a pigeon flew directly over him and he took off for the back door........


----------



## peach174 (Feb 28, 2017)

We have heavy winds but not much dust.
We are also getting spotty rain off and on.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 28, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Morning all!
> ...



Thank you we appreciate them.

Yes , I agree it sucks, we are just setting twiddling or thumbs, trying to get his blood thinner under control again.
I take him in tomorrow for his weekly blood test.
He is doing well though, he can walk around the house without his walker or cane.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 28, 2017)

peach174 said:


> We have heavy winds but not much dust.
> We are also getting spotty rain off and on.


Eased up a little, I can actually see the mountains as opposed to the dark brown splotchy haze they were earlier.  The clouds also look heavier on the west side but they're not calling for rain here.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 28, 2017)

Two sick days in a row this week.  What did I expect?  Days of temperatures in the sixties and even seventies followed by a weekend of thirties and twenties.  Of course I caught cold.  Runny nose, a voice as smooth as burlap, general fatigue has been my lot since late Sunday evening.  

Slept until 10:00 am today.  Drank a quart of orange juice, ate not much.  Daisy the Mutt looks at me puzzled.  When are we going for a walk she says in fluent poodlese.  

Hopefully tomorrow will bring a new feeling of health and vigor.  Between then and now, I'm laying around in a mound of Kleenex and Alka Seltzer packets.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 28, 2017)

2 officers from the Gulf Shores Police Department carried the Gulf Shores Marching Band's banner in the parade in Orange Beach (next town to the east) parade which they would have participated in.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 28, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Two sick days in a row this week.  What did I expect?  Days of temperatures in the sixties and even seventies followed by a weekend of thirties and twenties.  Of course I caught cold.  Runny nose, a voice as smooth as burlap, general fatigue has been my lot since late Sunday evening.
> 
> Slept until 10:00 am today.  Drank a quart of orange juice, ate not much.  Daisy the Mutt looks at me puzzled.  When are we going for a walk she says in fluent poodlese.
> 
> Hopefully tomorrow will bring a new feeling of health and vigor.  Between then and now, I'm laying around in a mound of Kleenex and Alka Seltzer packets.



Well that's no fun.  Feel better soon Nosmo.  I live in a part of the world where 30 to 40 degree fluctuations in temperature over 24 hours, let alone over a period of days, are normal so I guess we are immune to biological reactions to that.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 1, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Two sick days in a row this week.  What did I expect?  Days of temperatures in the sixties and even seventies followed by a weekend of thirties and twenties.  Of course I caught cold.  Runny nose, a voice as smooth as burlap, general fatigue has been my lot since late Sunday evening.
> 
> Slept until 10:00 am today.  Drank a quart of orange juice, ate not much.  Daisy the Mutt looks at me puzzled.  When are we going for a walk she says in fluent poodlese.
> 
> Hopefully tomorrow will bring a new feeling of health and vigor.  Between then and now, I'm laying around in a mound of Kleenex and Alka Seltzer packets.


It's 58 here right now.  I woke up kind of clammy and just came out here and cracked open a few windows.

Did you get a flu shot, nosmo?  I haven't been sick like that in years.  Hope this crazy weather doesn't do it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 1, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Hombre's sore toes,
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, 007, Sixfoot and all others we hope will find their way back.


----------



## Kat (Mar 1, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> As usual, I'm way behind.
> Mardi Gras is a big deal down here with multiple parades and parties some formal balls and such. You may not know this, but Mobile, not New Orleans is the oldest Mardi Gras celebration in the States.
> Unfortunately, the Gulf Shores parade has been cancelled today. An SUV driven by an elderly man has plowed into the Gulf Shores High School Band, injuring 11, 3 critically
> This happened about 1/2 hour ago. There will be a full press conference at 11:45 CST.




 That's awful. Exactly where was it Ernie S.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 1, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Two sick days in a row this week.  What did I expect?  Days of temperatures in the sixties and even seventies followed by a weekend of thirties and twenties.  Of course I caught cold.  Runny nose, a voice as smooth as burlap, general fatigue has been my lot since late Sunday evening.
> ...


Jim did not get a flu shot this year.  I got one last year though.

Important safety tip: beware of what you wear to get that shot.  I had a long sleeved shirt on.  I rolled up the right sleeve and got the shot.  But as I rolled it back down, I realized I had created a de facto tourniquet around my arm.  I watched as the flu serum rolled out of the injection site and down my arm!  I pointed that out to the nurse who said that because we didn' know how much came back out, a new shot would be hazardous.  Three weeks later, I got the flu.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 1, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Omg, I get one every year.  Feel better anyway.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 1, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Do you have the flu now?  And dang, I meant to add you to the list last night and flat forgot.  Well, tonight. . .


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 1, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


I think I'm getting over a bad cold.  But I'm very tired.  As I turned off the alarm this morning, I thought that the only way I could be more comfortable than lying in my own warm, soft bed would to be in the morgue.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 1, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Oh my gosh.  You take care of yourself, woman.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi coffee shop!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2017)

I've never had a flu shot.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Press conference seems to leave a lot up in the air. no specifics on injuries or cause at this time. Now they're saying 12 injured and 4 critical. About all they're saying about the driver is he is 73 and lives in Fairhope. Fairhope is about 15 miles west of here on the eastern shore of Mobile Bay.



What a shame.  I wonder if the man driving had a medical issue?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2017)

Beautiful day today. This early, and it feels like high 60's.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Beautiful day today. This early, and it feels like high 60's.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



Its not bad at all here today either, considering it's March 1.  It is like 50 degrees and rainy.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 1, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



It can certainly drain you.  Sometimes it is wise just to take some sick leave and get back to normal rather than take a risk of exposure to something that will make you more sick while you are in a weakened state.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 1, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I truly appreciate the sentiment, even as a man.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 1, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



  Nosmo is very much a guy.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 1, 2017)

It was in the 20's here with frost and light fog.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Or get others sick too!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 1, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I've never had a flu shot.



I got them long ago and they made me very ill each time, so I hadn't had one for decades--and I didn't get the flu.  But my current doctor gave me the choice:  get my flu and pneumonia shot or a colonoscopy.  I took the shots.

And, in truth, they were painless and I have had absolutely no side effects from them.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 1, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


I asked myself that question after writing that.

I'm sorry, nosmo.  . We don't know each other very well.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 1, 2017)

peach174 said:


> It was in the 20's here with frost and light fog.



Same here when I got up though we didn't have the frost and fog.  It is still in the 30's and I doubt we'll make the 50 forecast for a high today.  But it is March 1 and spring is officially three weeks away.  We're going to make it folks.

And before we know it, when we can't take off enough clothes to get cool, we'll be thinking how pleasant it was back during the winter.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 1, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Well, you know me a little better now.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 1, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Back during the original Coffee Shop thread, it might have been Nosmo but more likely SFC Ollie who met back in I think 2010 and posted a great photo of them together--they don't live far apart.   And they looked like they could be brothers.  I so wish I had saved that photo before they deleted the previous Coffee Shop threads.  We lost a lot of great photos that way.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 1, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I remember Ollie.  He wasn't shy about posting pictures.  Nice guy.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 1, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


I haven't gotten a flu shot since I retired.  Haven't gotten the flu in over 20 years.  When I was forced to get the shots, I got sick every time.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 1, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Me too, but as I posted earlier, when my doctor sort of insisted, I agreed so as to keep our doctor/patient relationship on amicable terms.  Okay, I didn't want to find myself sick with flu or pneumonia and have to go to her after refusing the shots.  

But again, they were absolutely painless--tiny little needles--and they are apparently much better than they used to be because I had absolutely zero side effects.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 1, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Press conference seems to leave a lot up in the air. no specifics on injuries or cause at this time. Now they're saying 12 injured and 4 critical. About all they're saying about the driver is he is 73 and lives in Fairhope. Fairhope is about 15 miles west of here on the eastern shore of Mobile Bay.
> ...


Still nothing on that, Chris. I was wondering the same thing. It's been confirmed that he was to be a part of the parade representing retired military officers. Little more other than his name and age has been released.
So, as if Foley needed more drama, a friend of mine, another local bar owner, had to use deadly force last night to defend himself against a burglar who had just broken down his door with a pick axe and was rushing him with the pick raised. Score 1 for the good guys. My friend is pretty shook up, but physically OK. He's got a bad ticker and is in his early 70s. Thankfully, a pick axe is not a stealthy tool for a burglary and my friend had ample time to defend himself.
Sedrick Jemison was 20 years of age. My sympathy goes out to his family.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 1, 2017)

I think it's time to tell you the story of my sainted Uncle Ducky again.

Ducky was, without question, my favorite uncle.  He drove a Studebaker convertible, pale blue with cream colored trim.  We both loved that car.  As an old man, Ducky succumbed to the ravages of diabetes first loosing a toe, then both his legs and was confined to a wheel chair.  I remember wheeling him around at a family reunion while I hummed the theme from the old TV show Ironsides.  That show starred Raymond Burr as a detective in a wheel chair.  Ducky slammed on the brakes of his chair and looked over his shoulder to me with a wry glint in his eye.  "There's only ONE Ducky in this family at a time.  If you start behaving like me, they'll start to kill us!"

Ducky was in the Navy during World War II.  He never saw any action, per se as he was in the Shore Patrol in Honolulu.  Breaking up bar fights was his specialty.  Ducky was, in real life, the character Ernest Borgnine played in _From Here to Eternity _but without the cruelty.

He carried the skills he learned in the Navy back from the war and into civilian life.  He became a cop on the East Liverpool City Police Department.  A big guy, Ducky stood 6'5" and weighed ion at a healthy 265 pounds, Ducky took no guff from perpetrators.  His bar fight technique was to press his massive torso up against the biggest belligerent then slapping his paw like open hand across the pinned son of a bitch's face while admonishing him with a Scottish brough.  "Now then!  Why would ye want to make such a spectacle of yourself in a nice establishment such as this laddie?"

A mixture of humiliation and pain usually brought the excitement to an end.  Ducky loved an old drive in restaurant down I the city's east end.  Roger's had the finest burgers in the valley, a big maple barrel that dispensed Hire's root beer and hand dipped ice cream.  Back in the day, as they say, you couldn't do much better for a lunch or a quick snack on a Saturday afternoon.  Of course after the high school football games, Roger's was packed to the gunwales.  

I asked Ducky if he ever had to brandish his service revolver.  "Once." he said wistfully.  Ducky got a radio call about some knucklehead who decided to rob Potter's Bank and Trust downtown.  As big as he was, Ducky eschewed the squad car and raced on foot down to the bank.  The frightened teller described the robber and told Ducky that he had fled on foot toward the river.

Ducky scurried down to the north bank of the Ohio and found the railroad tracks that carried freight and coal and steel along the river bank.  Glancing to the south, Ducky saw the perp as he ran down the railroad siding.

Ducky took chase, amazingly closing the distance between himself and the bank robber.  Then Ducky drew his .38 from its holster.  "Halt! In the name of the law!"  Ducky shouted.  Now, Ducky had just finished a run of six blocks from the police station to the bank, and another four blocks down to the river.  After chasing the robber along the ballast covered railroad track for yet another three blocks, Ducky was winded.

"Halt or I'll shoot!"  Ducky stood and took aim.  His arms raised and lowered with every breath he sought to suck into his burning lungs.  The robber ignored him and continued his desperate run.

"that's the only time I ever fired my gun in action," Ducky told me.  "I fired and his ear came right off!  Damnest  thing I ever saw!" said Ducky as he wheeled his Studebaker into Roger's drive in to buy me a root beer float.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 1, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> I think I'm getting over a bad cold.  But I'm very tired.  As I turned off the alarm this morning, I thought that the only way I could be more comfortable than lying in my own warm, soft bed would to be in the morgue.



What time do you want me to knock on the stainless steel door?


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 1, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'm getting over a bad cold.  But I'm very tired.  As I turned off the alarm this morning, I thought that the only way I could be more comfortable than lying in my own warm, soft bed would to be in the morgue.
> ...


Just let me sleep!


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 1, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Just let me sleep!



As a cat, that is not my strong suit.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 1, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Just let me sleep!
> ...



What?  Sleeping is one of the things cats are best at.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 1, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


With viruses of unknown type and origin taking Spring Break throughout my body, sleeping sounds like a damn fine plan.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 1, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> What?  Sleeping is one of the things cats are best at.


----------



## Dalia (Mar 1, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


True but my pomponnette don't sleep in the night she like to play and she is pretty big so she make a lot of noise.
She is pretty strange because she sleep well only after watching a épisode of Dr.House. it is true she watch the TV only Dr.House and le renard


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 1, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > What?  Sleeping is one of the things cats are best at.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 1, 2017)

Hombre used to sleep on his back a lot.  And when our Siamese Tom wanted him  to wake up he would sit on his chest, ears forward, tail twitching, and every time Hombre breathed out he would sock his nose with a lightning fast paw.  Worked every time.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 1, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Hombre used to sleep on his back a lot.  And when our Siamese Tom wanted him  to wake up he would sit on his chest, ears forward, tail twitching, and every time Hombre breathed out he would sock his nose with a lightning fast paw.  Worked every time.


His very own personal alarm.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 1, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Hombre's sore toes,
The Gracies just because,
NosmoKing for wellness,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, 007, Sixfoot and all others we hope will find their way back.

I will love the light because it shows me the way, but I will endure the darkness because it shows me the stars.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 2, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Don't forget you need two pneumonia shots and the Shingles one too.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 2, 2017)

I got my shingles shot. I don't want another case of those things again. Got my flu shot too. I think I will pass on a pneumonia shot, though.


----------



## Kat (Mar 2, 2017)

Let me know how your shingles shot goes. My sister got it last year and it made her break out with shingles.


----------



## Kat (Mar 2, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> ...





Love that one!


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 2, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I got my shingles shot. I don't want another case of those things again. Got my flu shot too. I think I will pass on a pneumonia shot, though.


My sister kept bothering me to get the shingles shot so I finally did.  It cost me like $36 bucks that day.  I never had to pay for a shot oughtright lilke that.  Lol, I told her she owes me $36.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (Mar 2, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 2, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



My doctor has not proposed a shingles shot and I haven't brought it up.  I'm pretty sure she's giving me the standard pneumonia and flu shot program though.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 2, 2017)

Just a couple of minutes until I take my second proctored A&P exam.  *crosses fingers*


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 2, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Just a couple of minutes until I take my second proctored A&P exam.  *crosses fingers*


Bon champs!


----------



## esthermoon (Mar 2, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Just a couple of minutes until I take my second proctored A&P exam.  *crosses fingers*


Good luck Montrovant


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 2, 2017)

March came in like a lion yesterday.  Heavy winds, trees down and some power outages.  Today is colder with snow blowing in the air.  They are calling for a modest two to three inch accumulation tomorrow.  The tulips are poking through the soil out on the North Lawn.  Once they have done their thing later next month, I have to get out there and dig them up so I can redistribute them come autumn.  Needless to say, no greenhouses are close to opening.  Pop would plant his sweet peas 'by the light of the moon on St. Patrick's Day'.  Soon enough, asparagus will be up and ready for harvest.  I've heard that some asparagus beds here are better than one hundred years old.

My brother and sister-in-law gave me an automatic watering system for my birthday.  In the optomistic spirit that it's never too early to get started, I bought a twenty five foot long section of garden hose that I will place in the conduit under the front walkway so I can get water on demand to the window boxes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 2, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Just a couple of minutes until I take my second proctored A&P exam.  *crosses fingers*



Pulling for you Montro.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 2, 2017)

I did not do so well on this exam, I think. It was harder than the last one, and I did not remember many of the little bones of the skull or their positions. Hopefully I passed, but it will be nothing like the 96 I got on the first exam.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 2, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I did not do so well on this exam, I think. It was harder than the last one, and I did not remember many of the little bones of the skull or their positions. Hopefully I passed, but it will be nothing like the 96 I got on the first exam.



Well don't fret.  I bet you did better than you think.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 2, 2017)

Kat said:


> Let me know how your shingles shot goes. My sister got it last year and it made her break out with shingles.


There is an anti-viral prescription that is very effective if started very early after onset.   Mine never got bigger than nickel size.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 2, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> March came in like a lion yesterday.  Heavy winds, trees down and some power outages.  Today is colder with snow blowing in the air.  They are calling for a modest two to three inch accumulation tomorrow.  The tulips are poking through the soil out on the North Lawn.  Once they have done their thing later next month, I have to get out there and dig them up so I can redistribute them come autumn.  Needless to say, no greenhouses are close to opening.  Pop would plant his sweet peas 'by the light of the moon on St. Patrick's Day'.  Soon enough, asparagus will be up and ready for harvest.  I've heard that some asparagus beds here are better than one hundred years old.
> 
> My brother and sister-in-law gave me an automatic watering system for my birthday.  In the optomistic spirit that it's never too early to get started, I bought a twenty five foot long section of garden hose that I will place in the conduit under the front walkway so I can get water on demand to the window boxes.


March came in like June here yesterday. We hit 80 with a lot of sunshine early and a bit of rain after 10 PM. 64 and sunny right now.
I have roses in bloom and the azaleas are our in full force, but my wisteria hasn't even opened any new leaves. which disappoints me.
It's pantsless Thursday here at Cassa de Ernie. I had actually planned on getting dressed around 5 PM for a dinner date, but as fate had it, I needed to answer the door for a delivery.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 2, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I did not do so well on this exam, I think. It was harder than the last one, and I did not remember many of the little bones of the skull or their positions. Hopefully I passed, but it will be nothing like the 96 I got on the first exam.
> ...



If I'm lucky I'll get a B.  A C is more likely.  I had to guess too often.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 2, 2017)

Here borrow my hankie





After 15 Years Of Friendship, This Tiger And Bear Just Said A Final Farewell To Their Lion Brother


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 2, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I did not do so well on this exam, I think. It was harder than the last one, and I did not remember many of the little bones of the skull or their positions. Hopefully I passed, but it will be nothing like the 96 I got on the first exam.



Sorry to hear that.  Hopefully you did better than you think you did.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 2, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Well hey, you can't expect to ace every class.  A C is still a passing grade, and in the end, passing is what really matters.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 2, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



This will be my first grade since I started my classes that isn't an A (not counting one that was graded incorrectly and has yet to be fixed). I got a 96 on the first exam and was hoping the class would end up easier than I had feared.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 2, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > March came in like a lion yesterday.  Heavy winds, trees down and some power outages.  Today is colder with snow blowing in the air.  They are calling for a modest two to three inch accumulation tomorrow.  The tulips are poking through the soil out on the North Lawn.  Once they have done their thing later next month, I have to get out there and dig them up so I can redistribute them come autumn.  Needless to say, no greenhouses are close to opening.  Pop would plant his sweet peas 'by the light of the moon on St. Patrick's Day'.  Soon enough, asparagus will be up and ready for harvest.  I've heard that some asparagus beds here are better than one hundred years old.
> ...


Does your wisteria bloom every year Ernie?  There's a big beautiful wisteria on my neighbor's arbor over his front porch.  I've lived here twenty seven years come August and I can remember it blooming four times in all those years.  Big Lucius purple blossoms hanging like grape clusters and drawing more butterflies than I could count.  But if the Olympic Games come around more frequently than a wisteria blooms, it seem to make more sense to plant clematis.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 2, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



You might have had more correct answers than you think with those guesses. 
You'd be surprised at how our subconscious retains things that we have learned.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 2, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Here borrow my hankie
> 
> View attachment 115092
> 
> After 15 Years Of Friendship, This Tiger And Bear Just Said A Final Farewell To Their Lion Brother



What a beautiful bonding of friendship!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 2, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > March came in like a lion yesterday.  Heavy winds, trees down and some power outages.  Today is colder with snow blowing in the air.  They are calling for a modest two to three inch accumulation tomorrow.  The tulips are poking through the soil out on the North Lawn.  Once they have done their thing later next month, I have to get out there and dig them up so I can redistribute them come autumn.  Needless to say, no greenhouses are close to opening.  Pop would plant his sweet peas 'by the light of the moon on St. Patrick's Day'.  Soon enough, asparagus will be up and ready for harvest.  I've heard that some asparagus beds here are better than one hundred years old.
> ...


Roses, azaleas, wisteria? Do you have magnolias, tulip trees, honeysuckle and kudzu, too?  All that where I grew up, but certainly not here.  Some things can be missed.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 2, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Kudzu????? Isn't that a weed vine


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 2, 2017)

Manonthestreet said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Actually, kudzu is an invasive species that has overrun much of the South, but it has been doing so for a long time.  "*Kudzu* (/ˈkʊdzuː/, also called Japanese arrowroot) is a group of plants in the genus Pueraria, in the pea family Fabaceae, subfamily Faboideae. They are climbing, coiling, and trailing perennial *vines* native to much of eastern Asia, Southeast Asia, and some Pacific islands."


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 2, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I know.....Just never heard anyone say they missed it


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 2, 2017)

Ole GW has Fireweed Fever and wants to see some different colors...


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 2, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



You're right. In higher school grades become less significant. In my career no one employeer asked me about colour of diploma, only about its presence


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 2, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Study - is a kind of sports  So all grades are make great sence during the process, but how they would define the final result? 

In other case, we must play this game to upkeep efficiency of study, because it's a sophisticated psychological process, and much things make sense...


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 2, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



But it seriously depends of stress level

P.S. Good morning. I'm at University, waiting students for next lessons pair, thinking about evil planes how to oppress them to force them to work... I'm an evil one!!


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 3, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Ole GW has Fireweed Fever and wants to see some different colors...
> 
> View attachment 115144



But spring is coming...


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 3, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



It doesn't hurt to be able to mention that you have been a member of an honors society on your resume either though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 3, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Hombre's sore toes,
The Gracies just because,
NosmoKing for wellness,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, 007, Sixfoot and all others we hope will find their way back.

The pessimist complains about the wind; the optimist expects it to change; the realist adjusts the sails.


----------



## RodISHI (Mar 3, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


I planted a two foot long Wisteria slip twenty years ago and it blooms huge blossoms every year as long as it has plenty of water. It took about eight years to become mature enough to blossom each year.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 3, 2017)

A Nyquil inspired night has just passed.  I laid in bed absolutely still, but wracked with wild dreams.

I dreamt that the infamous Baader-Meinhof gang of the 1970s had stolen Mom's credit cards.  But they did not go on a kidnapping and murder spree.  They made hotel reservations all over Germany and then sent wake up calls every 15 minutes to every guest starting at 3:00 am.

Mom made the national news and it was up to me to clear the name of an 83 year old American woman to the German authorities.


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 3, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> A Nyquil inspired night has just passed.  I laid in bed absolutely still, but wracked with wild dreams.
> 
> I dreamt that the infamous Baader-Meinhof gang of the 1970s had stolen Mom's credit cards.  But they did not go on a kidnapping and murder spree.  They made hotel reservations all over Germany and then sent wake up calls every 15 minutes to every guest starting at 3:00 am.
> 
> Mom made the national news and it was up to me to clear the name of an 83 year old American woman to the German authorities.



Excellent


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 3, 2017)

Good morning everybody.  Good to see RodISHI dropped in for a visit.  Beautiful morning here with temps around freezing b but we're forecast to get to maybe 60f today so hopefully it will warm up fast.

We have a luncheon at our favorite Asian restaurant today and looking forward to that.  And then hopefully nothing for a day or two.  It has been an unusually busy week.


----------



## RodISHI (Mar 3, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Good to see RodISHI dropped in for a visit.  Beautiful morning here with temps around freezing b but we're forecast to get to maybe 60f today so hopefully it will warm up fast.
> 
> We have a luncheon at our favorite Asian restaurant today and looking forward to that.  And then hopefully nothing for a day or two.  It has been an unusually busy week.


Thank you Foxfyre. I stayed up late so read a few extra posts here.
It is freezing cold here this morning. Almost three hours and the morning fire is just now taking the chill off. High is only 44f in our forecast for today


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 3, 2017)

Ugh, tried to use the lawn mower, it won't start. I'm guessing it's because of old gas, which means I'll have to drain the gas and put in new. I don't know if we have anything to drain it into. I hate gas engines.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 3, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


This will be year 2 for mine, but all the wisteria here seems to bloom every year. It is all over the place. Foley has a lot of property that used to be potato warehouses along the railroad bed (tracks gone now) and much of that has wisteria vines big enough to mill lumber from. I see it blooming every year. I've loved it since I was a kid and finally bought a small plant last spring. It bloomed vigorously, I think in late March.
Spring seems a month early this year so I was hoping to see more action already.
64 and sunny, headed for 68 today.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 3, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


No kudzu on my property but there is a farm just choked with it. I have actually 2 types of magnolioa one has 10 or 12 inch blooms and the other locally known as sweet bay has 4 or 5 inch blooms. Honeysuckle grows on fences pretty much everywhere here, but I have no tulip trees.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 3, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  Good to see RodISHI dropped in for a visit.  Beautiful morning here with temps around freezing b but we're forecast to get to maybe 60f today so hopefully it will warm up fast.
> ...



Where is here?  General area if you prefer not to state a specific town.  And occasional insomnia seems to be almost--not quite--a prerequisite for Coffee Shoppers it seems.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 3, 2017)

Sherry and I are going to Inn on The Gulf tonight for dinner.   It's right on the beach with a really nice veranda.  Weather today is sunny and around 80.  


I love Flawdah.  


Some pics of Inn on the Gulf.


----------



## RodISHI (Mar 3, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Midwest.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 3, 2017)

Some good news for the denizens of my little river town.  I saw a sign on a building downtown announcing the return of Orlando's Pizza.  Orlando's was the original pizza shop here.  It went out of business about four years ago.  As Orlando's set the benchmark for pizza among East Liverpudlians, its absence has been sorely felt.

Of course we now have all the major chains, Pizza Hut, Domino's, Papa John's, it has always been the Mom and Pop pizza places that not only know the market better than anyone, but serve the best quality food.  East Liverpool ain't Brooklyn.  We are not a pizza Mecca.  But we know what we like and, damn it, what we like is Orlando's.

When the old man ran the pizza shop, slices (Orlando's serves a Sicilian style pizza baked in big rectangular baking pans.  28 slices, 4x7) cost the princely sum of $.10.  They came with two, maybe three slices of pepperoni and cheese.  Other toppings were not available.  Orlando had a .45 caliber handgun on the butcher block table he rolled out the dough upon.  The gun was liberally dusted with flour and probably would have exploded if he ever had the chance to actually fire it.  There was no delivery service, and no telephone.  If you wanted pizza, you went to the shop and stood in line.  When you got there, you were asked how many slices you wanted.  Nothing was written down, there was no Point of Sale computer with pertinent information available.  Just Chad's, Orlando's assistant, steel trap memory.

Orlando would quiz you, if you were, like me, a precocious teenager.  "What's the only man made structure visible from space?"  Answer the Great Wall of China and you might get an extra slice or two in the cardboard box.  If you brought in your date and she smiled his way, maybe extra pepperoni, maybe an extra slice.

Orlando, a swarthy man, would labor hard making his pies.  Jet black hair slicked back with a dollop of VO5, a Camel unfiltered dangling from his lip and an occasional ball of sweat dropping from his nose and into the sauce made the experience complete.  Of course, if a cigarette ash dropped onto your order, you shrugged it off because the pizza was so good.

Crispy crust with minimal pizza bones (the crust at the perimeter) and the distinct aroma of plenty of oregano was Orland's stock in trade.

After so many years without genuine Orlando's pizza, and all the new competition that has sprung up since he first opened in 1953, the new proprietors had better remember to bring one thing to the new operation.  They better bring Orlando's back the way we remember it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 3, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



Ah yes, it can still be winter there.  We moved back to New Mexico from north central Kansas and you sure didn't plant anything this time of year.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 3, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sherry and I are going to Inn on The Gulf tonight for dinner.   It's right on the beach with a really nice veranda.  Weather today is sunny and around 80.
> 
> 
> I love Flawdah.
> ...



Oh my.  It looks wonderful and with great views.  We just got back from P.F. Changs that despite being a national chain is our favorite Asian restaurant here more for the service than the food.  But the view, if you have one from your table, is of I-25.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 3, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Our wisteria in Kansas bloomed every year too, roughly at the same time the forsythia bushes bloomed, unless we had cut it back too severely.  The forsythia, wisteria, and lilac bushes got out of hand fairly rapidly.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 3, 2017)

One of our luncheon companions today is vegan and ordered the vegan offering on the menu.  She offered me a taste which I accepted.  And while it wasn't exactly awful, it certainly did not provide me much inspiration, except for this:


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 3, 2017)

Manonthestreet said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...


It's part of fond childhood memories.  Realistically, I might visit where I grew up if I had a reason, I would never move back to live there.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 3, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Ole GW has Fireweed Fever and wants to see some different colors...
> 
> View attachment 115144


That's about the same color a the wisteria vines we had.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 3, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Sweet bay = bay leaves for seasoning.
We also gathered wild sassafras and used the bark and roots.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 3, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sherry and I are going to Inn on The Gulf tonight for dinner.   It's right on the beach with a really nice veranda.  Weather today is sunny and around 80.
> 
> 
> I love Flawdah.
> ...


"Live Maine Lobster", is that a local band?


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 3, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> One of our luncheon companions today is vegan and ordered the vegan offering on the menu.  She offered me a taste which I accepted.  And while it wasn't exactly awful, it certainly did not provide me much inspiration, except for this:



I wish bacon didn't bother my reflux.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## saveliberty (Mar 3, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sherry and I are going to Inn on The Gulf tonight for dinner.   It's right on the beach with a really nice veranda.  Weather today is sunny and around 80.
> 
> 
> I love Flawdah.
> ...



It says no animals allowed WQ, how is Sherry sneaking you in?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 3, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Hombre's sore toes,
The Gracies just because,
NosmoKing for wellness,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, 007, Sixfoot and all others we hope will find their way back.

The pessimist complains about the wind; the optimist expects it to change; the realist adjusts the sails.

Nosmo King  knows where this is:


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 4, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> ...


That's the Pottery Capital of the World!  The brick structures looking like bottles are, aptly named bottle kilns.  Incidentally, here in East Liverpool, the 'n' in kilns is silent so they are called bottle kills.

That view is of the Ohio River looking upstream.  The hills in the far background are in Pennsylvania and the slope seen at the right is the tip of the northern panhandle of
West Virginia.  The house atop the hill on the left is still there, but the potteries have long since been demolished

This looks to be the foot of Broadway and Second Street.  Babb's Island is where the river looks as if it is splitting off to the left while the main channel goes to the right.

Hundreds of dust covered men and women once labored in those potteries and then caroused in the many taverns downtown.
The downtown was once laid out so there would be a bar, then some storefront, then a church, then some more storefront, then a bar.  Follow that plan for several blocks until you find the Masonic Temple or a police station.  That's my home town.

Foxy, you've often commented on th steepness of the hills around here, particularly whenever I post a photograph of the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate.  This old postcard can give you a better perspective on how steep the hills actually are.   Folks hear 'Ohio' and think it's billiard table flat.  That's true enough for th counties that string along the south shore of Lake Erie.  But here in the upper Ohio River valley, our hills are just too distinctive and familiar to be associated with the rest of the state's topography.

That bottom photo is West Fifth Street and Market, looking east down Fifth.  The old Post Office seen far down the street is at the intersection of Fifth and Broadway.  This is the main commercial district in town.  Back in the 1960s, on a Saturday morning, shoppers would be on the sidewalks three abreast.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 4, 2017)

It was freezing today and supposed to be even colder tomorrow (or technically today).  Brrr.  I knew that warm spell was just a tease!  Can't wait for spring to get here!


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 4, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Sweet bay, while it does have some aroma to it, is not bay leaves. Got sassafrass growing several places on the property. My partner  made root beer out of one small tree I uprooted with the tractor.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 4, 2017)

My bartender was sick yesterday morning, so I covered the shift. I am NOT a bartender, but I can pour a shot and I twist a mean cap. I did OK and even made some decent tips. One of the girls said the tips would have been better if I showed more cleavage, but I'm ill equipped.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 4, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry and I are going to Inn on The Gulf tonight for dinner.   It's right on the beach with a really nice veranda.  Weather today is sunny and around 80.
> ...





I was wondering the same thing myself.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 4, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...



Yes, once I saw the photos, all your photos of the Pimplebutt Estate made good sense.  I was just surprised that your downtown area seems to be so level--I was expecting something approximating San Francisco.    Beautiful area though and you really can see three states from where you are.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 4, 2017)

Haven't been on for a while, been too upset and depressed.  Tuesday morning I let Gizmo out as usual and we ran errands taking most of the day, when we got home there was no sign of Gizmo.  Wednesday still no Gizmo, Thursday report him lost on PetLink (he has a microchip), make up posters and get some out talk to neighbors.  Friday expand the poster placing area talk to a few more people then last night/early morning have a long heart to heart with God.  This morning I open the back curtains and who's looking at me wanting to come in?  Yup it's Giz!!!!  Looks like he's been roughing it and he obviously got into it with someone/something as he's missing the tip of his right ear, he's bedraggled with matted fur and briars interlacing his tail but he's alive and he's HOME!!!!!!!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 4, 2017)

I know that heartsick feeling when a beloved fur kid disappears, as well as the elation when they reappear. Glad Gizmo made it back, Ringer.

Night before last was brutal. Temps weren't bad but 20-35 mph winds cut the warmth right out of everything. Felt like -6 at least. Last night was better, temperature the same but we were missing that wind out of the North. OK we didn't miss it that much. 

I've started laying out my "exit strategy" for leaving the regular work force. The toughest part will be training my partner to live on his retirement income.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 4, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Haven't been on for a while, been too upset and depressed.  Tuesday morning I let Gizmo out as usual and we ran errands taking most of the day, when we got home there was no sign of Gizmo.  Wednesday still no Gizmo, Thursday report him lost on PetLink (he has a microchip), make up posters and get some out talk to neighbors.  Friday expand the poster placing area talk to a few more people then last night/early morning have a long heart to heart with God.  This morning I open the back curtains and who's looking at me wanting to come in?  Yup it's Giz!!!!  Looks like he's been roughing it and he obviously got into it with someone/something as he's missing the tip of his right ear, he's bedraggled with matted fur and briars interlacing his tail but he's alive and he's HOME!!!!!!!



I wondered what was going on.  We could have kept vigil with you, but I understand.  And so glad you had a happy ending here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 4, 2017)

And boys and girls, for our biology lesson for today:


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 4, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't been on for a while, been too upset and depressed.  Tuesday morning I let Gizmo out as usual and we ran errands taking most of the day, when we got home there was no sign of Gizmo.  Wednesday still no Gizmo, Thursday report him lost on PetLink (he has a microchip), make up posters and get some out talk to neighbors.  Friday expand the poster placing area talk to a few more people then last night/early morning have a long heart to heart with God.  This morning I open the back curtains and who's looking at me wanting to come in?  Yup it's Giz!!!!  Looks like he's been roughing it and he obviously got into it with someone/something as he's missing the tip of his right ear, he's bedraggled with matted fur and briars interlacing his tail but he's alive and he's HOME!!!!!!!
> ...


We're going to have to take him in to the vet now to get him thoroughly checked out.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 4, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Oh what a great ending to that story!


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 4, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


So far so good but he might be more injured than we can see.  It appears he got into a fight then found a place to hide and try to recover for a few days then finally decided to come home.  We'll let him rest today and take him in tomorrow.  The vet we go to is open seven days a week.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 4, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Good grief, I thought you were gonna find him dead somewhere.  Lol, I thought for sure he was a goner.

Now, did you have another one that died recently?


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 4, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


The Ohio River meanders through a valley featuring steep ravines.  When the river bends, and it bends frequently, the hillsides on one bank fall right into the river while on the opposite bank, the river leaves a flat plateau.  Downtown is relatively flat running east to west.  But the north and south running streets slope steadily toward the river.  The downtown plateau is roughly three miles long and a half mile from river bank to the foot of the hill.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 4, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Yeah, his middle brother Boo died from cancer, we put him down Feb 1st.  Jasper, the oldest cat has been looking all over the house for Giz since he disappeared.  Jasper's our sensitive one, he's been really clingy lately because Boo disappeared from the house then Giz went missing and we're boxing up the house in preparation for a move.  I have to go out today and take down all the lost cat posters.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 4, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



So have you decided WHERE you are going to move yet?


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 4, 2017)

One other bit of potential "good news".  The wife has had a couple of phone interviews and in about a week they want to do a face to face.......... in Gallup, New Mexico........   So far it's our best, and currently only promising job lead.   
A couple of years ago she turned down a job offer there in favor of the El Paso job which turned out to be a toxic disaster.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 4, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Just answered that.......  Kinda...... 

USMB Coffee Shop IV


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 4, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Good to hear Gizmo is safe at home.  What an adventure he had!  Feed him m something yummy like a chicken pot pie and let him rest up.  How's his ear?  You said it looked as if it took the brunt of his fight.

I cannot imagine Daisy the Mutt running off for a couple of days.  Where would she find treats, a warm dark soft place to sleep, and, as her best defense is her quickness, how would she fare in a dogfight?


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 4, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


It was just in time for breakfast when I saw him out back by the rear slider so he ate his wet food then went in the maids (the pet) room and ate some dry.  He then wanted to go back outside......  That's not happening so he's in the bedroom sleeping on the cushioned bench at the foot of the bed, his favorite sleeping spot.  
The pet room was originally a maids room with it's own 3/4 bath, that's where we have the litter box (in the walk in shower), their water and dry food and some storage in the main maid's sleeping area.  It's also where we have the Hoosier cabinet which we use for misc items.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 4, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



That's a nice little town.  We have so many sweet towns along Lake Erie up north but you are right, lots of hills and valleys down there, flatter up here.

I grew up along Lake Erie, a little water nymph longer ago, not so much anymore.  My Great Lakes are still beloved though.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 4, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Nosmo, have you been to the Three Rivers area near Pittsburgh?  It's nicer than you expect it to be.  I was expecting dilapidated old steel mills but found something really pretty.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 4, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Pittsburgh is thirty miles away from here.  Although if you travelled by the river, it would be forty two miles away.  The Pittsburgh airport is a short twenty minute drive up US Route 30.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 4, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> It's also where we have the Hoosier cabinet which we use for misc items.



Is your "Hoosier" wooden or metal?


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 4, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


It's about 6 hours from us.  I went there for my son's regatta one year.  We were right next to the new Steeler's stadium.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 4, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > It's also where we have the Hoosier cabinet which we use for misc items.
> ...


Yes........ 
The main body is solid ash, the "counter top" is white enameled metal.  I need to do some work on it though.

Looks almost exactly like this one;


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 4, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> One other bit of potential "good news".  The wife has had a couple of phone interviews and in about a week they want to do a face to face.......... in Gallup, New Mexico........   So far it's our best, and currently only promising job lead.
> A couple of years ago she turned down a job offer there in favor of the El Paso job which turned out to be a toxic disaster.



Oh I didn't see this.

Hmm Gallup. Interesting and, in its own way, beautiful high desert terrain.  A small town truly lost in time--it is squarely on the Old Route 66 route and still looks pretty much as it did when Route 66 still existed.

More nationalities/ethnic groups may live there in a smaller space than maybe any place on Earth, but as small towns go, the townsfolk say the crime rate is not as bad as its press though there is a problem.  We've always found the people there to be friendly and helpful and never felt unsafe working there, staying overnight there, etc., but we also do watch our backs pretty well.  A lot of folks there wouldn't want to live anywhere else.  You may choose to rent for awhile to see how it is going to work out though.  As I understand it, real estate is not appreciating much there and the unemployment rate is high making for a lot of panhandlers.  The cost of living is significantly less than the U.S. average.

But if you guys are the accepting and tolerant types, and I suspect you are, you could be very happy there.  Not a lot to do if you don't hunt or hike or enjoy shooting ranges, but interesting side trips in all directions.  You're a little over two hours to Albuquerque to do serious shopping or a little under three hours to Flagstaff for the cool mountains there.


Sarah G said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Your son was on a rowing team?  So was ours when he was at Wichita State.  Traveled to regattas all over the country--took third in nationals in the four man crew.  He even was invited to join the Olympic team that year but elected to stay in school.  I wonder if he ever wonders 'what if' about that?


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 4, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > One other bit of potential "good news".  The wife has had a couple of phone interviews and in about a week they want to do a face to face.......... in Gallup, New Mexico........   So far it's our best, and currently only promising job lead.
> ...


Yes, ours was in high school with a big schedule.  He also played Lacrosse.  That sport won out but he had lots of fun rowing.

We had lots of fun cooking and putting up tents at 5 am too.  We loved doing it, really.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 4, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > One other bit of potential "good news".  The wife has had a couple of phone interviews and in about a week they want to do a face to face.......... in Gallup, New Mexico........   So far it's our best, and currently only promising job lead.
> ...


Not much in the way of rentals but that's what we may do first.  The HR person told the wife the most crime in the area is on the east side so stay to the west if possible.  I've already mapped out the distance to Albuquerque and that's not really a problem I also noted when searching for rentals and properties for sale there was a good accumulation of snow in some of the pictures, good thing I have a snow shovel........


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 4, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Yes........
> The main body is solid ash, the "counter top" is white enameled metal. I need to do some work on it though.



I bet is a beautiful crafted piece of furniture and heavier than my Aunt Wanda...


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 4, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes........
> ...


Taken apart (it easily breaks down into 3 pieces) it's very light.  I need to rebuild the roll-up door and one of the upper doors is warped so I have to try and undo that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 4, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



For sure.  The elevation there is about a 1000 feet higher than the Albuquerque average elevation and you are very close to the continental divide so there is quite a bit more rain and snow there than what we get in Albuquerque.  But you don't usually get really extreme cold in the winter or 100 heat in the summer either--low humidity--pleasant climate.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 4, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Cat bites and cat fights can result in some pretty nasty infections.  I'd take him in, stat!


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 4, 2017)

Our vet was working today so we went ahead and took Giz in, the main reason was Giz's belly had been shaved..........  The vet thinks Giz got trapped in one of the feral cat traps that is part of the feral cat program here in El Paso.  They apparently didn't scan him to see if he had a microchip, looked and didn't see balls so thought he was a female and were prepping him for spaying and discovered his pecker at which time they most likely scanned him then and dropped him off here.  His torn ear had already been treated and he was fine else-wise.     
On another point we had taken Jasper in on Thursday for his annual check up and labs, he does NOT have FeLV or FIV so Monday he goes in for his FeLV shot.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 4, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Our vet was working today so we went ahead and took Giz in, the main reason was Giz's belly had been shaved..........  The vet thinks Giz got trapped in one of the feral cat traps that is part of the feral cat program here in El Paso.  They apparently didn't scan him to see if he had a microchip, looked and didn't see balls so thought he was a female and were prepping him for spaying and discovered his pecker at which time they most likely scanned him then and dropped him off here.  His torn ear had already been treated and he was fine else-wise.
> On another point we had taken Jasper in on Thursday for his annual check up and labs, he does NOT have FeLV or FIV so Monday he goes in for his FeLV shot.


You really know how to take care of them.  You're a good pet owner.

Do you only have cats?


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 4, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Our vet was working today so we went ahead and took Giz in, the main reason was Giz's belly had been shaved..........  The vet thinks Giz got trapped in one of the feral cat traps that is part of the feral cat program here in El Paso.  They apparently didn't scan him to see if he had a microchip, looked and didn't see balls so thought he was a female and were prepping him for spaying and discovered his pecker at which time they most likely scanned him then and dropped him off here.  His torn ear had already been treated and he was fine else-wise.
> ...


Yup, only cats, neither the wife or I are dog people.  Doesn't mean we hate dogs we don't mind them as long as they like others children are only visiting for a few minutes........


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 4, 2017)

Oh I forgot to mention all my pigeons, grackles, doves and sparrows..........


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## blackhawk (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## saveliberty (Mar 4, 2017)

Celebrated my birthday today (which is plus or minus a week, yes I am still not saying).  In the card from my oldest was a note which said her third child is on the way.  Great time with the kiddos, parents, my parents, Veggie Tales, pizza and cake.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 4, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Celebrated my birthday today (which is plus or minus a week, yes I am still not saying).  In the card from my oldest was a note which said her third child is on the way.  Great time with the kiddos, parents, my parents, Veggie Tales, pizza and cake.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 5, 2017)

blackhawk said:


>



I do that at least once a week.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 5, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Celebrated my birthday today (which is plus or minus a week, yes I am still not saying).  In the card from my oldest was a note which said her third child is on the way.  Great time with the kiddos, parents, my parents, Veggie Tales, pizza and cake.




Close enough.  I put March 4 on the birthday list for saveliberty--with an asterisk--and that's the date we'll celebrate.  

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY SAVELIBERTY!!!*


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 5, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Hombre's sore toes,
The Gracies just because,
NosmoKing for wellness,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, 007, Sixfoot and all others we hope will find their way back.

The pessimist complains about the wind; the optimist expects it to change; the realist adjusts the sails.

Sunset over Gallup NM


----------



## Kat (Mar 5, 2017)

saveliberty


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Celebrated my birthday today (which is plus or minus a week, yes I am still not saying).  In the card from my oldest was a note which said her third child is on the way.  Great time with the kiddos, parents, my parents, Veggie Tales, pizza and cake.



Happy Birthday, whenever it is!  And congrats on the new grandchild.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 5, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Celebrated my birthday today (which is plus or minus a week, yes I am still not saying).  In the card from my oldest was a note which said her third child is on the way.  Great time with the kiddos, parents, my parents, Veggie Tales, pizza and cake.




Happy Birthday and Congratulations!
Great news


----------



## esthermoon (Mar 5, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Celebrated my birthday today (which is plus or minus a week, yes I am still not saying).  In the card from my oldest was a note which said her third child is on the way.  Great time with the kiddos, parents, my parents, Veggie Tales, pizza and cake.


Happy birthday saveliberty and congratulations for the new grandchild coming!


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 5, 2017)

OK then... I am coming to you directly from South Baldwin Regional Medical Center in beautiful Foley Alabama.
I bid on a few items at a salvage auction in Pensacola and had the winning bid on a waist high wall of glass block. The wall was mortered together pretty damned well. The logical demolition method was diamond saw blades, so I was attacking the wall when it decided that although the blocks didn't want to separate from each other but had no such intimate connection with the floor. The wall fell and I was unable to get clear in time. Roughly 1,500 pounds of glass blloch landed on my legs.
The good news is my right leg is just fine. The bad news is that I have a tibia plateau fracture of my left leg. At this point, it looks like the actual knee joint will be OK but reassembling the Tib/fib junction required screws, plates, wires and a bone graft.
My blood pressure is running quite low since surgery and I am dealing with this without opiate pain medication
My phone is toast as well and I'm out of contact with my facebook people due to facebook being blocked on the hospital network. My partner's mom is here writing down phone numbers and one of my bartenders was here earlier and is now getting me a new phone.
Looks like I'll be here at least until tomorrow.


----------



## esthermoon (Mar 5, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> OK then... I am coming to you directly from South Baldwin Regional Medical Center in beautiful Foley Alabama.
> I bid on a few items at a salvage auction in Pensacola and had the winning bid on a waist high wall of glass block. The wall was mortered together pretty damned well. The logical demolition method was diamond saw blades, so I was attacking the wall when it decided that although the blocks didn't want to separate from each other but had no such intimate connection with the floor. The wall fell and I was unable to get clear in time. Roughly 1,500 pounds of glass blloch landed on my legs.
> The good news is my right leg is just fine. The bad news is that I have a tibia plateau fracture of my left leg. At this point, it looks like the actual knee joint will be OK but reassembling the Tib/fib junction required screws, plates, wires and a bone graft.
> My blood pressure is running quite low since surgery and I am dealing with this without opiate pain medication
> ...


I'm sorry for what happened to you Ernie. 
Get well soon!


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 5, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> OK then... I am coming to you directly from South Baldwin Regional Medical Center in beautiful Foley Alabama.
> I bid on a few items at a salvage auction in Pensacola and had the winning bid on a waist high wall of glass block. The wall was mortered together pretty damned well. The logical demolition method was diamond saw blades, so I was attacking the wall when it decided that although the blocks didn't want to separate from each other but had no such intimate connection with the floor. The wall fell and I was unable to get clear in time. Roughly 1,500 pounds of glass blloch landed on my legs.
> The good news is my right leg is just fine. The bad news is that I have a tibia plateau fracture of my left leg. At this point, it looks like the actual knee joint will be OK but reassembling the Tib/fib junction required screws, plates, wires and a bone graft.
> My blood pressure is running quite low since surgery and I am dealing with this without opiate pain medication
> ...


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 5, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Celebrated my birthday today (which is plus or minus a week, yes I am still not saying).  In the card from my oldest was a note which said her third child is on the way.  Great time with the kiddos, parents, my parents, Veggie Tales, pizza and cake.


Happy birthday Savelberty!  Keep those birthdays coming!


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 5, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> OK then... I am coming to you directly from South Baldwin Regional Medical Center in beautiful Foley Alabama.
> I bid on a few items at a salvage auction in Pensacola and had the winning bid on a waist high wall of glass block. The wall was mortered together pretty damned well. The logical demolition method was diamond saw blades, so I was attacking the wall when it decided that although the blocks didn't want to separate from each other but had no such intimate connection with the floor. The wall fell and I was unable to get clear in time. Roughly 1,500 pounds of glass blloch landed on my legs.
> The good news is my right leg is just fine. The bad news is that I have a tibia plateau fracture of my left leg. At this point, it looks like the actual knee joint will be OK but reassembling the Tib/fib junction required screws, plates, wires and a bone graft.
> My blood pressure is running quite low since surgery and I am dealing with this without opiate pain medication
> ...


That's what happens when you bring a diamond saw blade to a glass block wall fight............  

Hope ya get better soon.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 5, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> OK then... I am coming to you directly from South Baldwin Regional Medical Center in beautiful Foley Alabama.
> I bid on a few items at a salvage auction in Pensacola and had the winning bid on a waist high wall of glass block. The wall was mortered together pretty damned well. The logical demolition method was diamond saw blades, so I was attacking the wall when it decided that although the blocks didn't want to separate from each other but had no such intimate connection with the floor. The wall fell and I was unable to get clear in time. Roughly 1,500 pounds of glass blloch landed on my legs.
> The good news is my right leg is just fine. The bad news is that I have a tibia plateau fracture of my left leg. At this point, it looks like the actual knee joint will be OK but reassembling the Tib/fib junction required screws, plates, wires and a bone graft.
> My blood pressure is running quite low since surgery and I am dealing with this without opiate pain medication
> ...



Oh my gosh Ernie.  So sorry.  You're definitely back on the list.  I've been hoping you would take some time off and rest up, but I sure didn't want you to do it this way.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 5, 2017)

Next weekend Daylight Saving Time begins.  We 'Spring forward' an hour. The meterlogical first day of Spring, the vernal equinox both pale in comparison to Daylight Saving time.  Why?  Because there is,a tangible benefit!  An extra hour of light in the evening means Spring is really gonna come.

An irregular row of daffodils planted in the yard of my neighbor I can see from the kitchen window is up about five inches.  That irregular row has driven me insane for twenty five years, but that's not my yard and I cannot go over there with my garden trowel and straighten it up.  My own tulips continue to sprout upward in spite of freezing temperatures this weekend.

Easter Pagaent on the Hillside practice starts in less than two hours.  It's still chilly out there, but I don't doubt we will be stomping around on that slope trying to get it right for at least one more year.

So, here I am.  Showered and shaved and dressed for rehearsal and killing some time in the Coffee Shop.

Ernie!  Sorry to hear about that busted up leg!  Sounds as if you will be taking it a bit slower for a while.  Get well soon!


----------



## Sherry (Mar 5, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> OK then... I am coming to you directly from South Baldwin Regional Medical Center in beautiful Foley Alabama.
> I bid on a few items at a salvage auction in Pensacola and had the winning bid on a waist high wall of glass block. The wall was mortered together pretty damned well. The logical demolition method was diamond saw blades, so I was attacking the wall when it decided that although the blocks didn't want to separate from each other but had no such intimate connection with the floor. The wall fell and I was unable to get clear in time. Roughly 1,500 pounds of glass blloch landed on my legs.
> The good news is my right leg is just fine. The bad news is that I have a tibia plateau fracture of my left leg. At this point, it looks like the actual knee joint will be OK but reassembling the Tib/fib junction required screws, plates, wires and a bone graft.
> My blood pressure is running quite low since surgery and I am dealing with this without opiate pain medication
> ...



Don't push yourself during recovery before your body is ready. I know that will be difficult for you with the business. Maybe consider some sort of temporary light-weight mobility scooter to get you back in action without overdoing it on your poor leg.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 5, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Next weekend Daylight Saving Time begins.  We 'Spring forward' an hour. The meterlogical first day of Spring, the vernal equinox both pale in comparison to Daylight Saving time.  Why?  Because there is,a tangible benefit!  An extra hour of light in the evening means Spring is really gonna come.
> 
> An irregular row of daffodils planted in the yard of my neighbor I can see from the kitchen window is up about five inches.  That irregular row has driven me insane for twenty five years, but that's not my yard and I cannot go over there with my garden trowel and straighten it up.  My own tulips continue to sprout upward in spite of freezing temperatures this weekend.
> 
> ...



I had to smile when you described that crooked row of daffodils.  Hombre's mild OCD kicks in at things like that too.  

I have always hated daylight savings time I think because our kids were little in West Texas right on the western edge of the central time zone.  And it is difficult to convince kids that it is bedtime when the sun is still up.  But I've always thought that if they would just set the time and leave it set all year it would be better.  And our state legislature is voting on that very thing.  But do we want to be the only state in the union that does that?


----------



## Sherry (Mar 5, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sherry and I are going to Inn on The Gulf tonight for dinner.   It's right on the beach with a really nice veranda.  Weather today is sunny and around 80.
> 
> 
> I love Flawdah.
> ...



It was a great night for dining al fresco. I love date nights with my husband...it's hard to believe we're coming up on one year of wedded bliss.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 5, 2017)

Sherry said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry and I are going to Inn on The Gulf tonight for dinner.   It's right on the beach with a really nice veranda.  Weather today is sunny and around 80.
> ...



Has it been a year already?  But in another way it seems like you two have been together for like forever.  To quote the angel who initiated Pete into 'heaven', "Time is funny stuff."


----------



## Sherry (Mar 5, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



We've been together almost 3 years and the time has flown by, but in many ways I feel like I've known him my whole life.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 5, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...





I once spent a week or so in New Mexico just exploring and vacationing.  I flew into Albuquerque.....(some great authentic Mexican places to eat in town btw.....).  I love the river walk in Albuquerque, too.  Drove up north and went through the mountains around Los Alamos and then stayed in Santa fe for a few days.....a beautiful town and area.  Went further north to the Farmington area and the four corners.

The two places I remember best were the Jemez historic site near Los Alamos.








And the Gila Cliff dwellings NM on a separate trip when I used Lordsburg as a base.



















You live in a beautiful state Foxy.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 5, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Thanks.  I think so too.  Agree that Albuquerque has some of the best Mexican/Spanish/New Mexico cuisine to be found anywhere.  

And New Mexico as a state has it all except for an ocean--climate from tropical to desert to prairie to alpine and more history than is likely to be explored in a lifetime. So much to commend it and also much to condemn it--it is not a state in which one would normally seek to achieve prosperity. But it is the state I grew up in though I was in west Texas when I met Hombre.   When our son was two, he was transferred to Santa Fe where I graduated high school and he was able to experience that mystical something that keeps people here.  We lived in Farmington when our daughter was born and returned to West Texas when she was two month's old and from there to Kansas where our kids grew up. 

But New Mexico can get in the blood and eventually we returned here and I am reasonably sure we will die here.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 5, 2017)

Sherry said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > OK then... I am coming to you directly from South Baldwin Regional Medical Center in beautiful Foley Alabama.
> ...


I won't be allowed to put weight on it for at least 4 weeks. Something like that might come in handy if I could get one of those carriers that plug into your trailer hitch. I have a new phone so I'm back in contact with my circle and business. At least that part is no longer a problem.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 5, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


It looks really nice!


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 5, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> OK then... I am coming to you directly from South Baldwin Regional Medical Center in beautiful Foley Alabama.
> I bid on a few items at a salvage auction in Pensacola and had the winning bid on a waist high wall of glass block. The wall was mortered together pretty damned well. The logical demolition method was diamond saw blades, so I was attacking the wall when it decided that although the blocks didn't want to separate from each other but had no such intimate connection with the floor. The wall fell and I was unable to get clear in time. Roughly 1,500 pounds of glass blloch landed on my legs.
> The good news is my right leg is just fine. The bad news is that I have a tibia plateau fracture of my left leg. At this point, it looks like the actual knee joint will be OK but reassembling the Tib/fib junction required screws, plates, wires and a bone graft.
> My blood pressure is running quite low since surgery and I am dealing with this without opiate pain medication
> ...



Should have hired a landscaper...


----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 5, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




There is quite a bit of poverty.  But what is the State motto......"The Land of Enchantment."  I gotta agree.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 5, 2017)

You are in our prayers Ernie for a swift recovery.
So happy to hear you did not get cut up really bad, or a really bad break that would have taken a lot longer to heal.

Your Angel 


Wish I was abel to help take your pain away, alas.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Mar 5, 2017)

Went to church this morning with only one cat in the kitchen.  Came home from church with one cat and 6 newborn kittens in the kitchen.  The Lord truly does work in strange ways!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 5, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Celebrated my birthday today (which is plus or minus a week, yes I am still not saying).  In the card from my oldest was a note which said her third child is on the way.  Great time with the kiddos, parents, my parents, Veggie Tales, pizza and cake.


Congratulations on both the birthday and the impending grandchild!


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 5, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Went to church this morning with only one cat in the kitchen.  Came home from church with one cat and 6 newborn kittens in the kitchen.  The Lord truly does work in strange ways!



Leave a ten on the counter next week.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 5, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> OK then... I am coming to you directly from South Baldwin Regional Medical Center in beautiful Foley Alabama.
> I bid on a few items at a salvage auction in Pensacola and had the winning bid on a waist high wall of glass block. The wall was mortered together pretty damned well. The logical demolition method was diamond saw blades, so I was attacking the wall when it decided that although the blocks didn't want to separate from each other but had no such intimate connection with the floor. The wall fell and I was unable to get clear in time. Roughly 1,500 pounds of glass blloch landed on my legs.
> The good news is my right leg is just fine. The bad news is that I have a tibia plateau fracture of my left leg. At this point, it looks like the actual knee joint will be OK but reassembling the Tib/fib junction required screws, plates, wires and a bone graft.
> My blood pressure is running quite low since surgery and I am dealing with this without opiate pain medication
> ...


Damned, Ernie.  Sometimes it seems you just cannot cop a break...then there are other times.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> OK then... I am coming to you directly from South Baldwin Regional Medical Center in beautiful Foley Alabama.
> I bid on a few items at a salvage auction in Pensacola and had the winning bid on a waist high wall of glass block. The wall was mortered together pretty damned well. The logical demolition method was diamond saw blades, so I was attacking the wall when it decided that although the blocks didn't want to separate from each other but had no such intimate connection with the floor. The wall fell and I was unable to get clear in time. Roughly 1,500 pounds of glass blloch landed on my legs.
> The good news is my right leg is just fine. The bad news is that I have a tibia plateau fracture of my left leg. At this point, it looks like the actual knee joint will be OK but reassembling the Tib/fib junction required screws, plates, wires and a bone graft.
> My blood pressure is running quite low since surgery and I am dealing with this without opiate pain medication
> ...



Get well soon, Ernie!  That really stinks!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 5, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I'll confess, my first runner up would be the Lake Roberts/Continental Divide area.  I love it up there.  But, I'm still n love with Alaska and will stay here for a while, at least.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 5, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> OK then... I am coming to you directly from South Baldwin Regional Medical Center in beautiful Foley Alabama.
> I bid on a few items at a salvage auction in Pensacola and had the winning bid on a waist high wall of glass block. The wall was mortered together pretty damned well. The logical demolition method was diamond saw blades, so I was attacking the wall when it decided that although the blocks didn't want to separate from each other but had no such intimate connection with the floor. The wall fell and I was unable to get clear in time. Roughly 1,500 pounds of glass blloch landed on my legs.
> The good news is my right leg is just fine. The bad news is that I have a tibia plateau fracture of my left leg. At this point, it looks like the actual knee joint will be OK but reassembling the Tib/fib junction required screws, plates, wires and a bone graft.
> My blood pressure is running quite low since surgery and I am dealing with this without opiate pain medication
> ...


Goodness Ernie, that sounds rough.  How long will you be laid up now?  My advice, stay down for awhile.  Heal until you're really good otherwise, it might get worse down the road.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 6, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Hombre's sore toes,
The Gracies just because,
NosmoKing for wellness,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, 007, Sixfoot and all others we hope will find their way back.

*The wise do as much as they should, not as much as they can. *
*



*


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 6, 2017)

That scooter looks like a great idea.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 6, 2017)

Nite Foxie.


----------



## Kat (Mar 6, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> OK then... I am coming to you directly from South Baldwin Regional Medical Center in beautiful Foley Alabama.
> I bid on a few items at a salvage auction in Pensacola and had the winning bid on a waist high wall of glass block. The wall was mortered together pretty damned well. The logical demolition method was diamond saw blades, so I was attacking the wall when it decided that although the blocks didn't want to separate from each other but had no such intimate connection with the floor. The wall fell and I was unable to get clear in time. Roughly 1,500 pounds of glass blloch landed on my legs.
> The good news is my right leg is just fine. The bad news is that I have a tibia plateau fracture of my left leg. At this point, it looks like the actual knee joint will be OK but reassembling the Tib/fib junction required screws, plates, wires and a bone graft.
> My blood pressure is running quite low since surgery and I am dealing with this without opiate pain medication
> ...




Sorry Ernie. If I were there, I would be popping in to check on you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 6, 2017)

A gorgeous New Mexico spring morning here while it lasts--we're scheduled for more wind this afternoon.

Not much on the schedule today.  Fixed a big breakfast for Hombre and me as we usually skip lunch these days and won't eat again until a light supper.  (Okay we fill in with a snack here or there too.)

Has anybody heard from Gracie lately?  She hasn't posted in awhile.  Looks like more weather--maybe snow?--where she is.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Mar 6, 2017)

Mama Kitty and her six babies are doing just fine.  She does a great job of keeping herself and those babies good and clean.  One of them is a loud mouth and let's Mama Kitty know when it feels it isn't getting all of the attention it feels it should be getting.  They are all so soft and tiny.  Mama Kitty is eating like a horse and Mrs. BBD is on Cloud 9.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 6, 2017)

Some early afternoon Beatles for you.  


You've Got To Hide Your Love Away by user183852791


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 6, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > OK then... I am coming to you directly from South Baldwin Regional Medical Center in beautiful Foley Alabama.
> ...


Could be quite a while, Sarah.All kinds of things could still go wrong. My knee is like a bag of rice held in place by screws, wires


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 6, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Oh good grief, Ernie.  Try for one of those scooters so you can get around a little.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 6, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Oh good grief, Ernie.  Try for one of those scooters so you can get around a little.








Stylin' and profilin'


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 6, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Oh good grief, Ernie.  Try for one of those scooters so you can get around a little.
> ...


Kids..  

Shouldn't that skateboard be on the other leg?


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 6, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Pushing with the crutches.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 6, 2017)

St. Patrick's Day weekend my brother and sister-in-law take off for a well deserved weekend in sunny Florida.  My sister-in-law's sister lives there and they will be taking in the sights and smells of the Orlando/Kissimmee region.

That means that I will be taking care of Teddy, their pooch.  Daisy the Mutt loves Teddy and vice versa.  But Teddy is a much more enthusiastic dog than Daisy.  While Daisy patiently  waits for attention to be paid to her, Teddy demands it.  While Daisy's weekend morning routine is to stumble out of bed around 10:00, wander into the Great Hall with her eyes blinking like a toad caught in a rainstorm then curl up on yet another cushion for a two hour nap, Teddy is up at the crack of dawn, prancing around until he gets his collar and lead attached and then out on the North Lawn for his constitutional.

Teddy's visits rock Daisy's world.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 6, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> St. Patrick's Day weekend my brother and sister-in-law take off for a well deserved weekend in sunny Florida.  My sister-in-law's sister lives there and they will be taking in the sights and smells of the Orlando/Kissimmee region.
> 
> That means that I will be taking care of Teddy, their pooch.  Daisy the Mutt loves Teddy and vice versa.  But Teddy is a much more enthusiastic dog than Daisy.  While Daisy patiently  waits for attention to be paid to her, Teddy demands it.  While Daisy's weekend morning routine is to stumble out of bed around 10:00, wander into the Great Hall with her eyes blinking like a toad caught in a rainstorm then curl up on yet another cushion for a two hour nap, Teddy is up at the crack of dawn, prancing around until he gets his collar and lead attached and then out on the North Lawn for his constitutional.
> 
> Teddy's visits rock Daisy's world.



Missing green beer, corned beef, cabbage and rye bread.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 6, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > St. Patrick's Day weekend my brother and sister-in-law take off for a well deserved weekend in sunny Florida.  My sister-in-law's sister lives there and they will be taking in the sights and smells of the Orlando/Kissimmee region.
> ...


Not to mention a Sunday morning hangover and gas.

Ah!  The Irish!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 6, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Mama Kitty and her six babies are doing just fine.  She does a great job of keeping herself and those babies good and clean.  One of them is a loud mouth and let's Mama Kitty know when it feels it isn't getting all of the attention it feels it should be getting.  They are all so soft and tiny.  Mama Kitty is eating like a horse and Mrs. BBD is on Cloud 9.



I want a new kitty so badly, but I can't afford the vet bills right now.  But I sure would be tempted to take a couple of those off your hands once they are big enough to leave Mama Kitty.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 6, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Some early afternoon Beatles for you.
> 
> 
> You've Got To Hide Your Love Away by user183852791



Well done.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 6, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Mama Kitty and her six babies are doing just fine.  She does a great job of keeping herself and those babies good and clean.  One of them is a loud mouth and let's Mama Kitty know when it feels it isn't getting all of the attention it feels it should be getting.  They are all so soft and tiny.  Mama Kitty is eating like a horse and Mrs. BBD is on Cloud 9.


Being a gramma is good for Mrs. BBD.  It will just be sad when she has to give up those babies, though.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 6, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


I'll have a wheel chair, a couple walkers and crutches. I may be able to come up with a scooter


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 6, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Poor guy.  You take care.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 6, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> I'll have a wheel chair, a couple walkers and crutches. I may be able to come up with a scooter



Tequila makes his crutches fall off.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 6, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Mama Kitty and her six babies are doing just fine.  She does a great job of keeping herself and those babies good and clean.  One of them is a loud mouth and let's Mama Kitty know when it feels it isn't getting all of the attention it feels it should be getting.  They are all so soft and tiny.  Mama Kitty is eating like a horse and Mrs. BBD is on Cloud 9.
> ...



I still remember when a rescue cat my son's family took in wound up pregnant before they could do anything to prevent that.  Had five beautiful kittens.  And she still remembers the Mother's Day that she was giving all those kittens away to new homes--they kept one.  She said it wasn't fun.


----------



## esthermoon (Mar 6, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Things will get better soon I'm sure  
You need to be patient Ernie


----------



## esthermoon (Mar 6, 2017)

Today I woke up early because my boss told me he needed me but now he says "I don't need you today in the morning"


----------



## Gracie (Mar 6, 2017)

I'm here, 


Foxfyre said:


> A gorgeous New Mexico spring morning here while it lasts--we're scheduled for more wind this afternoon.
> 
> Not much on the schedule today.  Fixed a big breakfast for Hombre and me as we usually skip lunch these days and won't eat again until a light supper.  (Okay we fill in with a snack here or there too.)
> 
> Has anybody heard from Gracie lately?  She hasn't posted in awhile.  Looks like more weather--maybe snow?--where she is.


I'm here foxy. Sorry...was in a few other threads, but yesterday I watched Hobbit movies all day due to feeling icky. My body is trying hard to be a mountain gal, but is balking. I am at a higher altitude as well. Not used to that, either. And, I woke up to snow on my car. 


I am homesick for my beaches.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 6, 2017)

It is beautiful here. It truly is. But...I wanna go home. *sniff*


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 6, 2017)

I got an 86 on my A&P exam, not bad.  I must have guessed correctly on some of the bone placements.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 6, 2017)

You are so cute, Esthermoon.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 6, 2017)

The World Famous Iditarod sled dog race began today in Fairbanks.  Hiya, Gallantwarrior!

One of my 'bucket list' the Iditarod seems to be the kind of challenge that separates the wheat from the chaff, the boys from the men, frost-bitten toes from the feet.  How heroic.  How gallant.  But my experience with dogs goes from my childhood pet Captain through the dog I had in college, Poco and finally to Daisy the Mutt.  During our walks in the dead of winter, sometimes I would have to put Daisy on a leash.  If the roads were icy, she always seemed to find traction under her four paws.  That was not always the case for me.  She'd tug, being a mere pup and overly enthusiastic.  I would call out to her "Mush you Huskies!"  But I was calling out to a miniature poodle weighing in at a puny ten pounds.  Jack London was looking down and blushing.

The guy with, what I consider, the World's best job passed away today.  Robert Osborne host of Turner Classic Movies always comported himself as a sterling example of a gentleman.  Knowledgeab, wry and familiar Mr. Osborne gave insight into the greatest films of all time.  That seems an arbitrary phrase, 'greatest films of all time'.  All too often here on USMB, someone will list the greatest films of all time only to actually list the greatest films of THEIR time.

I may have been born too late, but the films of the decades before I was born seem to appeal to me more than contemporary ones.  The stars were more glamorous maybe, more talented certainly.  And the writers and directors seemed more talented too.  Anyway, I really liked Me. Osborne's commentary and introductions.


----------



## esthermoon (Mar 6, 2017)

Gracie said:


> You are so cute, Esthermoon.


Thank you Gracie  
You're too kind


----------



## Gracie (Mar 6, 2017)

You look like a little doll. Thats a compliment, by the way.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 6, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> but the films of the decades before I was born seem to appeal to me more than contemporary ones. The stars were more glamorous maybe, more talented certainly. And the writers and directors seemed more talented too.


Amen. Class and classy. Gentlemen. Good stories without all the nastiness and/or gore, etc etc etc. Wearing apparel that wowed, not showed titties and crotches and such.


----------



## esthermoon (Mar 6, 2017)

Gracie said:


> You look like a little doll. Thats a compliment, by the way.


 Me


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 6, 2017)

Stopping in to say hi!  Hi!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 6, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Stopping in to say hi!  Hi!


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 6, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> Today I woke up early because my boss told me he needed me but now he says "I don't need you today in the morning"


Roll over and go back to sleep!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 6, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> The World Famous Iditarod sled dog race began today in Fairbanks.  Hiya, Gallantwarrior!
> 
> One of my 'bucket list' the Iditarod seems to be the kind of challenge that separates the wheat from the chaff, the boys from the men, frost-bitten toes from the feet.  How heroic.  How gallant.  But my experience with dogs goes from my childhood pet Captain through the dog I had in college, Poco and finally to Daisy the Mutt.  During our walks in the dead of winter, sometimes I would have to put Daisy on a leash.  If the roads were icy, she always seemed to find traction under her four paws.  That was not always the case for me.  She'd tug, being a mere pup and overly enthusiastic.  I would call out to her "Mush you Huskies!"  But I was calling out to a miniature poodle weighing in at a puny ten pounds.  Jack London was looking down and blushing.
> 
> ...


Yup!  Too bad they had to restart the Iditarod in Fairbanks.  Willow (my digs) are the usual re-start point, but the snow has remained  MIA, so of to Fairbanks they go.
I agree about films of prior eons.  The actors acted.  Special effects were limited.  "A Lion In Winter" is still of my favs because of the acting/interaction. 
Right now, I'm watching Roy Orbison in black-n-white on PBS.  What talent.  And he didn't need to dress in a meat outfit, or strip to his BVDs to make music.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 6, 2017)

Does anybody else remember the Travelling Wilburys?


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 6, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > but the films of the decades before I was born seem to appeal to me more than contemporary ones. The stars were more glamorous maybe, more talented certainly. And the writers and directors seemed more talented too.
> ...



More talented?  I doubt it.  Maybe as a percentage of the total, because there were a lot fewer, but there's no reason to think acting or directing talent has somehow faded.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2017)

To each his or her own, Montro.
Most movies nowadays are rip offs of old movies. Same as music. Which is why some teenyboppers look at me strangely when I sing along with their hippity hoppity grunge crap cuz I know the words....which are eons old from songs before they were born, lol.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 7, 2017)

Gracie said:


> It is beautiful here. It truly is. But...I wanna go home. *sniff*



Give it time.  At least you have a roof over your head, no ants in the walls, and pleasant people around you.  But I do not mean to make light of your homesickness.  Been there.  Done that.  Trashed the T-shirt.  I do know how that feels.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2017)

It IS a great place. We are warm, can cook, have a great housemate, beautiful town. But..its not home. Maybe by springtime and summer, I will never want to leave here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 7, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Hombre's sore toes,
The Gracies just because,
NosmoKing for wellness,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, 007, Sixfoot and all others we hope will find their way back.

The Robin awaits the spring that will surely come.


----------



## esthermoon (Mar 7, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Today I woke up early because my boss told me he needed me but now he says "I don't need you today in the morning"
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 7, 2017)

Gracie said:


> It IS a great place. We are warm, can cook, have a great housemate, beautiful town. But..its not home. Maybe by springtime and summer, I will never want to leave here.



I'm sure you'll grow to love it.  I miss some things about every place I've lived but eventually the new place becomes home.


----------



## esthermoon (Mar 7, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Stopping in to say hi!  Hi!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 7, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > It IS a great place. We are warm, can cook, have a great housemate, beautiful town. But..its not home. Maybe by springtime and summer, I will never want to leave here.
> ...



I can't say that for us.  Of the nine communities we have lived in during the many decades Hombre and I have been married, only four of them became home for us.  It was not the setting, however, but the people or rather a sense of community and belonging that made the difference.  We enjoyed the other places and had fun exploring and experiencing them and made friends everywhere we went, but the feeling of permanency, of being HOME just never came.  It always felt temporary.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 7, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Well, I haven't lived in that many places, but I did always find something to like about them.  Maybe something to dislike too, but such is life.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 7, 2017)

Gracie said:


> To each his or her own, Montro.
> Most movies nowadays are rip offs of old movies. Same as music. Which is why some teenyboppers look at me strangely when I sing along with their hippity hoppity grunge crap cuz I know the words....which are eons old from songs before they were born, lol.



Maybe most movies are ripoffs in the sense that there are only a certain number of basic story plots, but otherwise, no.  Sure, there are too many actual remakes and reboots, but there are tons of original films put out every year.

As to music, I have no idea what you are talking about.  I don't think I've ever seen someone say that the lyrics of modern music are the same as older music.  If we're talking about the same time period of music as movies (Nosmo said from before he was born, and I believe he's older than I am, so more than 40 years ago), I find it unlikely that the lyrics would be quite the same, just because of what was allowed by social norms.  I can say with a high degree of certainty that some of the music I listen to has lyrics that would not have been permitted that long ago.  

Also, grunge is a genre that mostly lived and died in the 90s.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 7, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



I will agree with you that the talent is there among today's stars and entertainers.  Some of the acting is superb.  But just as you and I disagree on what is great music--I want compelling melodies and lyrics and for me both are sadly lacking in most of the modern music of today--I have to agree with Nosmo and Gracie that the great story lines, strong character development, and a certain standard of class is lacking in most of today's more marketable movies.  For me most of the modern movies are too chopped up, too disjointed, and frequently too angry, brutal, with too much gratuitous sex and violence.  They expend too much effort on special effects and too little on evoking sympathy and emotion.

But I am well aware that people of your generation, of my granddaughter's generation, feel and enjoy a different experience and see it entirely differently and I respect that.  But my extensive music and movie collection doesn't have much in it more recent than the early 1990's.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 7, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > You look like a little doll. Thats a compliment, by the way.
> ...



Too funny.  That one gave me a wonderful laugh to start my day.     I agree with Gracie that you are a beautiful person.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 7, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Agree.  I wasn't miserable anywhere, but there is a difference between enjoying what a place has to offer and finding some joy, but a sense of belonging and being at home can be elusive.


----------



## esthermoon (Mar 7, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Thanks Foxfyre! You're a kind and nice person too!


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 7, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > It IS a great place. We are warm, can cook, have a great housemate, beautiful town. But..its not home. Maybe by springtime and summer, I will never want to leave here.
> ...


I'm hoping this place doesn't become just like home to me.
I'll be in the hospital one more night. The alternative was 10 days in patient therapy. I really don't think the after-care lady was prepared for the guttural.laugh and obscene language when THAT was suggested


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 7, 2017)

Gracie said:


> To each his or her own, Montro.
> Most movies nowadays are rip offs of old movies. Same as music. Which is why some teenyboppers look at me strangely when I sing along with their hippity hoppity grunge crap cuz I know the words....which are eons old from songs before they were born, lol.


It does seem that so many movies these day are based on comic books, are sequels to better movies, or are so politically motivated you just really don't care.
I did watch "Secret Life of Pets" this weekend, though.  It was pretty funny.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 7, 2017)

Maybe I'm ready to retire?  Lately, I my family, I miss the social milieu I once enjoyed.  These last few years flew by, but my life has achieved an unvaried sameness that s beginning to wear on me.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 7, 2017)

Wow I was just hit with a profound revelation, to wit ----
Today is Tuesday, not Wednesday!  Did y'all know?  I just scored a whole extra day in the week.  

I got my circadian navigation screwed up after getting up at 7 yesterday, attending a funeral and then driving all the way home the same day after arriving the previous night, which made for 1500 miles of driving in two days.  My original plan would have been to drive all day today but that would have put me directly underneath that violent thunderstorm wafting across the southeast right now.  It would have followed me all the way home, 700+ miles.  So instead I ventured out yesterday afternoon, drove through the night and got home just before sunrise -- when it was still dark enough to go to sleep.

All day I've been fretting, gotta do this, gotta do that, gotta get on the road again tomorrow --- well, now I don't.  

My aunt passed away a few days ago in Mississippi and the funeral was yesterday.  She was the last of her generation so this was the end of an era.  This would be the same aunt that had the "mini-stroke" last year, brushed it off and declared "I'm going for a hundred!".  She didn't quite make it.  But she was a fighter and the goal wasn't at all beyond expectations.  This one was a gastro ailment that came up pretty quickly and after 97½ years just didn't have enough fight left.  She went gently and peacefully and thankfully did not suffer.

Long grueling drive but worth it for the family contact.

_Tuesday, not Wednesday._  Who knew.  

All things considered I'm glad I whipped up a thermos full of coffee and drove all night.  Today would have been a drive from hell.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2017)

My condolences for you and the loss of your Aunt, Pogo.

Stayed holed up for awhile where you are and wait for a break in these many storms pounding us all. That is my plan for the day. Supposed to get almost to 60 today but they lied. It is 41 degrees and snowflakes are still wafting down along with rain here and there. I long for spring and summer..and SUN.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Maybe I'm ready to retire?  Lately, I my family, I miss the social milieu I once enjoyed.  These last few years flew by, but my life has achieved an unvaried sameness that s beginning to wear on me.


You should, GW. Get another abode in a warmer clime so you can go back and forth. Spend time with the kidlets while you have mobility. Old age creeps up on ya much too fast. It hit me at 58 and I was still roaring to do things. Now...I wait for weather and my body to allow anything I do or any place I go.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 7, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Maybe I'm ready to retire?  Lately, I my family, I miss the social milieu I once enjoyed.  These last few years flew by, but my life has achieved an unvaried sameness that s beginning to wear on me.



Can you retire?  Is the extra time for yourself that you would gain worth what it would cost you in material benefits?  I think you're possibly past the midlife crisis phase--such is very real by the way--but if you are just bored, it is time to find a new hobby or interest that gives you something to look forward to.

But if you are finding yourself dreading each new day, then in my opinion, it is time for a change.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 7, 2017)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe I'm ready to retire?  Lately, I my family, I miss the social milieu I once enjoyed.  These last few years flew by, but my life has achieved an unvaried sameness that s beginning to wear on me.
> ...


I cannot imagine living in a warmer clime.  I love it here.  I am very happy that you and Mr. G found a place in a warmer clime, though.  t get me wrong, you will always be welcome here, but it is cold.  Doesn't bother dogs that much, but folks feel the change.
I'm tired of never having time for anything but work and chores.  My social life includes my socially retarded partner and my geezers.  Once I move from where I am, I lose the geezers and have only the partner and my work colleagues.  Hopefully, after I retire, I can become more involved in my local community and take up so many of the hobbies and crafts that have fallen by the wayside because I have so little time.  Working two jobs and the small farm take up so much of my life...
I apologize for being whiney.  My partner plans on staying another night here, and his being here is a big cramp on my lifestyle.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2017)

Here...it is the same o same o. There, is was the same o same o. But if I knew now what I HAD then, I would have done more to secure it being our forever home. I would have not been such a hermit. I would have done many things differently, thats for sure. Now I wait. Again. For a chance to go back to what was, since I learned a valuable lesson. We wasted time. And opportunity. And lost it all.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Then continue to love where you are, but now make time to ENJOY that love, hon. If you can afford it....retire. Or at least, from the one job that takes up that time, so you CAN do all the things you said you want to do.

Now that I am done preaching..instead of hanging in the house where its warm..I think I am going to brave the cold and hit a few thrift shops with karma. Salvation Army folks know her already and eagerly await her visits, lol.
Here, I plan to be more social. Make friends. GET OUT and about. No hermity lifestyle here!

BBL!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 7, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe I'm ready to retire?  Lately, I my family, I miss the social milieu I once enjoyed.  These last few years flew by, but my life has achieved an unvaried sameness that s beginning to wear on me.
> ...


I plan on working a few more years where I am.  Things are actually pretty good, and my staying in the town place while the partner (whose "disability") stays on the Willow farm to take care of animals will work out well.  Someone has to clean up the hoarder paradise, and I know my partner will never be able to throw away all that trash.  So, while I work, on my off time, I will have a Red Box delivered and fill as many as I need to.  On weekends, I will go up to Willow to help get things set up there.  If any of you has ever dealt with a hoarder, you will perhaps understand the depressing prospect I am faced with, cleaning up years of accumulated junk.
I look forward to retiring.  I am planning on getting a few chickens in addition to my goats.  I don't mind not travelling as much as I mind not having any discretionary free time.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 7, 2017)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Oh, working now means paying off a couple of bills.  The truck payment and the mortgage on Willow are the two I am aiming for.  I'm still too young to make much hay out of SS, but that will come soon enough.  The idea is to set things up so I can afford to live on the retirement income.  The farm should pay for itself, of course.  The demand for free-range, non-GMO, non-processed food here is high.  There are ways around government intrusion, and I am becoming more "educated".
Of all the things I miss doing, painting is the one thing I miss the most.  I used to sell paintings, but haven't put brush to canvass in a very long time.  I've even built a small studio into my latest storage shed.  If the partner lasts long enough, I can foresee the time when I will spend far more time there than in the cabin.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 7, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


As a Housing Inspector, I've seen my share of hoarders.  Accumulated detritus stacked floor to ceiling, wall to wall.

The city stopped curbside recycling.  So I have enough pasteboard boxes stacked up in the basement to keep Amazon busy for at least a few days.  This Spring, item number 12 on my list of things I gotta do is clear them out of there.

I used to resent talk of retirement.  I was trapped into thinking that I was the indispensable person and no one could possibly step into my position and know all the ropes.  I thought I still had too much to do.

But lately I've come to realize that I didn't know all the ropes when I began.  It takes years to know nearly everything, as well as a patina of age to lend credibility.  Retirement sounds like a better idea with every ring of the morning alarm clock.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 7, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Fact is,  NoSmo, if we aren't training our replacement, we aren't doing our jobs.  As I age, and my body starts to tell me I am doing so, I'd like to live for me, just for a little bit.  I've built a future (of sorts) for my daughter and granddaughters, but I'd like just to enjoy friends and my life for what it is.  I have worked so long for this leisure.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 7, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Well, ahem, as a former safety inspector, unless those boxes are broken down and tightly bundled, I would recommend you remove them sooner than later as they do present something of a fire hazard.  Broken down and bundled, not so much.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 7, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Please listen to them Ernie S. and do the best you can to follow their instructions.
I know of several people who didn't as the knee got stiff ,they had problems with their hips and later their backs ,because they had to walk with a limp of swinging their leg as they got older. All because they did not listen to the instructions. 

I know it's going to be real hard for you to stay low for 4 weeks, please just be careful so that you give your knee the chance to heal correctly.
Think 4 weeks is short compaired to stiff or locked knee for 30 or so year's.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Mar 7, 2017)

You folks talking about retirement...  Let me tell you, I highly recommend it!  I'm having a ball.  I planned well for my retirement and am living the kind of lifestyle I am comfortable with and have plenty of time to do as I wish.  Life is good. Retirement is good.  If you've been thinking about retiring, go for it.  You won't regret it.


----------



## Dalia (Mar 7, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Bonsoir à vous, If I can say that I like very much to watch American Pickers and all his people who work on the farm in the united states it is not like here in France it is different, it is in family from generation to generation and  There are keeping old cars, old objects, it is not like this here in France, it is the American way that I like so much


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 7, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> You folks talking about retirement...  Let me tell you, I highly recommend it!  I'm having a ball.  I planned well for my retirement and am living the kind of lifestyle I am comfortable with and have plenty of time to do as I wish.  Life is good. Retirement is good.  If you've been thinking about retiring, go for it.  You won't regret it.


I used to be retired


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 7, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > You folks talking about retirement...  Let me tell you, I highly recommend it!  I'm having a ball.  I planned well for my retirement and am living the kind of lifestyle I am comfortable with and have plenty of time to do as I wish.  Life is good. Retirement is good.  If you've been thinking about retiring, go for it.  You won't regret it.
> ...



It took us several attempts at retiring before we finally got it done.  There was always just one more job or could you take this one more contract or so and so asked for you.  So we kept the business in sort of closed but not quite mode for some time until we finally just shut down and declared ourselves retired.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> . If any of you has ever dealt with a hoarder, you will perhaps understand the depressing prospect


I am living with one now. But its not trash. Or junk. Just shitloads of STUFF. And worth some major bucks, I might add. Still, he needs to let most of it go. His mom was the same way. So two hoarders, one house and you have what we walked in to. It is a mess. And sad. Because the stuff he has? omg...if only he would slap it on craigslist, or consign it, or take more to his mall spaces (he has two). Alas..he hangs on to stuff that won't sell because its "vintage".
However, I do not plan to rock the boat. I just long to be able to reach stuff I can clean and dust and put back in a proper place for eye candy viewing because like I said..its GOOD STUFF. And I long to walk in each room without following the path of stacked goods on each side. Even his friends that came over to meet us told me to peck at him to get stuff gone and I said oh HAYELL no! Hes your friend, YOU pick at him! I don't want to be told to move!!!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 7, 2017)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > . If any of you has ever dealt with a hoarder, you will perhaps understand the depressing prospect
> ...


At least I have a long standing partnership (19 years).  Any that might garner some money, will do so.  It's just so much of his junk is just that.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 7, 2017)

Does anyone have a futuristix cassette to mp3 converter ? I have had one for years but I have never used it.
I read on the internet that the suppliers went bust so there is not much information about it. It says it works on old windows versions but that was before windows 10 and I don't want to install the software that comes with it because there are reports it has bugs even on the windows versions it was designed for.

I have been off my music for some time but recently started listening to it again, and I started buying CDs of my old records and tapes. But if I can convert my tapes to mp3 I can write them to CDs myself, thereby saving loads of money.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 7, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > You folks talking about retirement...  Let me tell you, I highly recommend it!  I'm having a ball.  I planned well for my retirement and am living the kind of lifestyle I am comfortable with and have plenty of time to do as I wish.  Life is good. Retirement is good.  If you've been thinking about retiring, go for it.  You won't regret it.
> ...



Carry on working as long as you can. I retired years ago and I spend more time sleeping than waking.
I am up at 5am again but will soon crash and probably sleep till noon.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 8, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Does anyone have a futuristix cassette to mp3 converter ? I have had one for years but I have never used it.
> I read on the internet that the suppliers went bust so there is not much information about it. It says it works on old windows versions but that was before windows 10 and I don't want to install the software that comes with it because there are reports it has bugs even on the windows versions it was designed for.
> 
> I have been off my music for some time but recently started listening to it again, and I started buying CDs of my old records and tapes. But if I can convert my tapes to mp3 I can write them to CDs myself, thereby saving loads of money.



I don't have a clue Dajjal.  We have a turn table that we can play old records on but it hasn't been hooked up since we moved into this house.  And the equipment can record a record we are playing to a cassette tape but who uses those any more?  My 1995 Subaru still has a tape deck but you can't buy tapes so. . ..

And I don't buy the mp3's so don't really know how they work.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 8, 2017)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > . If any of you has ever dealt with a hoarder, you will perhaps understand the depressing prospect
> ...



Didn't you say your roomie has a heart condition?  I have a dear friend with a heart condition who has been semi invalid for some time now.  And she spends most of her time scouring the internet or watching QVC or Home Shopping Network etc. on TV and ordering stuff.  And she has most of her large, high value home full of stuff too--all new expensive stuff crammed into every room; many of the crates or boxes she hasn't even opened saying she'll do that when she feels better.

Another of her dear friends runs a psychology evaluation center--they do training with police and such when there have been too many shootings--and she says she studied up when we all got alarmed about our friend's behavior.  She said this is fairly commom among people whose life is on hold--not a true hoarding syndrome but almost as bad except were not dealing with trash and junk but valuable stuff.  Some people have bankrupted themselves when they became obsessed in this way.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 8, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have a futuristix cassette to mp3 converter ? I have had one for years but I have never used it.
> ...



I have been reading you can use any cassette player that has an output port by plugging it directly into the computer sound card and using the software that comes with windows. But I am not doing anything until I am sure of what I am doing as it puts both your software and hardware at risk.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 8, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Hombre's sore toes,
The Gracies just because,
NosmoKing for wellness,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, 007, Sixfoot and all others we hope will find their way back.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 8, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I tried to retire when I just got so homesick I had to move back here.  They made me an offer to telecommunicate on a part time basis.  I like this much better but you know I have dreams still that I'm late for work or trying to start a new job in a building where I don't know where anything is.

I'll be happy when I can fully retire.  I'll find plenty to do.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 8, 2017)

Gracie said:


> It is beautiful here. It truly is. But...I wanna go home. *sniff*


Think about how happy Karma is in all those open spaces.  I don't think you'd be as


Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Do you have enough warm clothes for their winter?  You need sweaters, coat, gloves, hat even and a scarf.  Maybe you'll feel better when you go out.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 8, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


I need a purpose.The 3 years I remained retired bored the hell out of me. Now, bored is not always a bad thing and I do miss being able to leave for parts unknown when I feel the wanderlust, but I do truly love what I do and hope to get back to it ASAP


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 8, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> ...


And it's not the "plink" of an aluminum bat.It's the crack of wood on leather.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > It is beautiful here. It truly is. But...I wanna go home. *sniff*
> ...


I do now, thanks to thrift shops. I wear TWO coats, TWO pairs of leggings over a pair of thermals, socks INSIDE my uggs, bought a pair of rain/snow boots for 4 bucks, more blankets for the bed, 4 scarves, 3 sets of gloves I wear over each other and tomorrow I am off to buy a beanie hat! We were very unprepared.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 8, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I've transferred a few songs from cassette to mp3 before.  I don't think I used any particular software, just plugged my cassette player into the input jack on my PC.  Maybe I used Audacity to record it, I don't remember; it was years ago.  I don't even own a cassette player anymore.  

If your cassette player has a 3.5mm headphone jack, and you have a 3.5 to 3.5 wire, plug from the cassette player headphone jack to your PC's line in.  You should be able to use Windows built in software to record, or you can try a free program like Audacity if you prefer.  You can also do RCA cables to 3.5 if necessary.  The wires are cheap if you don't already have them, probably about $5 US.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 8, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



My gosh!  How cold is it there?


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 8, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I don't really get bored, but I waste a lot of time watching daytime TV. When I am not doing that I spend time on various forums on the web. I also have a large library of books that I have collected over my life. I have shelves full of philosophy books that I have only glanced at and I have some serious reading to do.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 8, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



As long as you're enjoying yourself, it's not really a waste.  It's your time.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 8, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Maybe I'm ready to retire?  Lately, I my family, I miss the social milieu I once enjoyed.  These last few years flew by, but my life has achieved an unvaried sameness that s beginning to wear on me.



Leave your glasses at home for the day, your perspective will change.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 8, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Then continue to love where you are, but now make time to ENJOY that love, hon. If you can afford it....retire. Or at least, from the one job that takes up that time, so you CAN do all the things you said you want to do.
> 
> Now that I am done preaching..instead of hanging in the house where its warm..I think I am going to brave the cold and hit a few thrift shops with karma. Salvation Army folks know her already and eagerly await her visits, lol.
> Here, I plan to be more social. Make friends. GET OUT and about. No hermity lifestyle here!
> ...



Cold outside is God's way of telling you to post here.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 8, 2017)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > . If any of you has ever dealt with a hoarder, you will perhaps understand the depressing prospect
> ...



You are viewed as a positive influence.... cut it out...


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 8, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Yea, but daytime TV is scraping the barrel. It's just a way of filling the space in my head. But I will get back to reading my books in the summer. I don't read much in the winter as for one thing I can't read to well by artificial light, and for another I can't afford to heat my library. I only heat one room where I keep my computers and TV.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 8, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Cold is relative, some people can wear shorts and a t-shit in 20 degree weather, someone else will be wrapped up like an Eskimo when it drops to 60 degrees.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 8, 2017)

50 mph winds here today.  Power has flickered several times.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 8, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Right!  I've seen young girls wearing flip flops, a tank top and shorts in 30 degree weather.  I assume they are being slaves to fashion. 

Meanwhile, my sainted Aunt Sis, who moved to Pinellas Park, Florida in 1962 would come home for family reunions in July or August.  She would wear a sweater, slacks and hard shoes with stockings while she simultaneously drank gallons of steaming hot black coffee and sucked down Pall Mall unfiltered by the carton.  Sis had the complexion of a prune, the stature of a fire hydrant and a personality feisty enough to stop any assailant in his tracks.  She was also the sweetest woman to her friends and family anyone could ask for.

And here today, it's windy (30 mph gusts) and the thermometer is hovering around the low fifties.  A bright blue sky has us all confused as we have grown used to a perpetual shroud of clouds since St. Valentine's Day.  Many here have figured out what that shield at the top of the windshield above the steering wheel is intended for.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 8, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



You know things are as they should be when you wake up in the morning looking forward to your day.  But for now, your job is to heal yourself so that you can do that again.  Take the doctor's advice and get it done.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 8, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> 50 mph winds here today.  Power has flickered several times.



March winds.  We've been having them too though we're in a calm period now.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 8, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



That's us though I seem to be as busy as ever in retirement.  But I don't get bored.  In addition to the chores that have to be done, I fill the leisure time I have with things I enjoy doing whether that be volunteer work, reading, watching favorite movies, enjoying myself on the internet, enjoying the company of family and friends, etc.  There still doesn't seem to be enough time for everything, but I do wake up looking forward to my day.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 8, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



It can certainly be done that way --- the direct approach.  Might  convey some noises but it'll work.

What Dajjal refers to is kind of how I record in the work I do.  I use an interface to convert the audio signal to digital, which then feeds into the computer and the recording software.  There's no "risk" associated with it.  I've done it literally thousands of times.  Although one computer's drivers eventually got corrupted so much I went to another one for that work.

However I wouldn't waste money on a cassette player (or turntable or anything else) that's designed with a USB cable for that purpose, if you already have a K7 or TT player.  That's just extra stuff.  Get a simple interface and you can digitize anything you want from any source, including live.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 8, 2017)

A lovely picture of a fox, not by me. But I sent some of last years fox cubs to the BBC wildlife magazine and they emailed me asking to use one.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## Dajjal (Mar 8, 2017)

Bloody microsoft, The latest update has screwed my email account


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 8, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> 50 mph winds here today.  Power has flickered several times.


I don't have power either.  I went out to get my license renewed and came back to STILL NO LIGHTS!!!!

The winds are terrible and just a little juice left on my tablet.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 8, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > 50 mph winds here today.  Power has flickered several times.
> ...



Neighbor down the street had a tree take out his Colorado pickup.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 8, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


It seems like something like that could happen.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 8, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


. Nothing like Boston but she has pain from arthritis or osteoporosis.  Right Gracie?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 8, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I know that is in a language some here can understand.  Myself, I just nod approvingly as if I had a clue what you just said.   

By the way, Pogo, how is Pat doing?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 8, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Our trees around here are used to 50 mph winds.  But when it gets up near and beyond hurricane force--and that sometimes happens here too--it can do some damage but not as much as one might think.

No wind today though and an absolutely perfectly beautiful day with glorious azure blue sky that New Mexico is famous for.  So warm Hombre and I were shedding our light jackets when we went grocery shopping earlier.

The opening lines of our state song:

Under a sky of azure
Where balmy breezes blow
Kissed by the golden sunshine
Is Nuevo Mejico. . .


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 8, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 115988
> 
> A lovely picture of a fox, not by me. But I sent some of last years fox cubs to the BBC wildlife magazine and they emailed me asking to use one.



That's the one I have used as a spring avatar now and then.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 8, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



For sure.  GW is uncomfortable at what are comfortable temps for us, for instance.  And we could keep the water in that swimming pool five degrees cooler in winter than we could in summer--to our patrons it felt warm when they came in from 20 degree weather outside.  When coming in from 90 to 100 degree weather in the summer, the same temp felt freezing cold to them.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 8, 2017)

What's going on  today? Computer gremlins are working overtime. I am sending emails between my two computers to work out how to fix the email account I usually use. But it seems doomed.
Not only that there is something wrong here too. I can't type properly


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 8, 2017)

When we were in grade school the teacher would assign us to make a calendar.  January was always a snowy scene with sledders, snow ball fights and snowmen.  February gave way to either St. Valentine's Day with hearts and cupids or Lincoln and Washington's birthday with log cabins, cherry trees and American bunting.

March had kites and scenes of blustery weather.  April was rainy as those April showers set up the next month's theme of blooming flowers.

Our March calendars are proving to be accurate interpretations of the month.  The winds have picked up and anything not rooted in the soil or firmly attached to it is moving around rapidly across lawns and roadways.  And I'm getting less confident in those things rooted in the soil now too.

A little more on Aunt Sis.  She married my celebrated Uncle Ducky.  Sis' maiden name was Call.  She took great glee in telling everyone that Ducky married a Call girl.  Sis served as a school lunch lady.  She ruled kitchens where ever she went.  Once, back in 1983, I visited her and Ducky in Florida.  Sis immediately put me on K-P in her kitchen. She carried a wooden spoon like a totem or a scepter.

Calling to me from across the kitchen she said "Scotty!  Open the door!  These damn flies haven't been out all day!"

Sis lived to the ripe old age of 94, passing away three years ago.  I miss her a lot.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 8, 2017)

Just got back from taking the wife to her OBGYN, thankfully they're taking her off the $430 every three month Femring and putting her on $4 a month Estradiol.  The kicker will be she also has to have Estrace vaginal cream but at $230 a tube it will last for at least a year.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 8, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> When we were in grade school the teacher would assign us to make a calendar.  January was always a snowy scene with sledders, snow ball fights and snowmen.  February gave way to either St. Valentine's Day with hearts and cupids or Lincoln and Washington's birthday with log cabins, cherry trees and American bunting.
> 
> March had kites and scenes of blustery weather.  April was rainy as those April showers set up the next month's theme of blooming flowers.
> 
> ...





> "Scotty! Open the door! These damn flies haven't been out all day!"



Sounds like my mom......


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 8, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



We have tall, thin trees on three sides of our house, as well as across the street.  A few have fallen in the 7 or so years we've lived here, although thankfully none onto our house or the neighbors'.  Still, those trees sway a lot when it gets windy, and I'm always worried one of the trees on the edges, closest to the house, will one day fall toward us.  I don't know how much damage it would do, since they are very thin, but it would suck.


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 8, 2017)

Happy all women with a Women day 8 of March! Dear women! Be beautiful and glad all your life!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 8, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



What you are describing are probably poplar trees and those do have pretty shallow root systems plus they don't live all that long so will weaken in their old age.  They are a problem with wind.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 8, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


In that case, they very well could be Nosmo King trees.  Weakened by age and having problems with wind.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 8, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> In that case, they very well could be Nosmo King trees.  Weakened by age and having problems with wind.



A lot of bark too.  How's the sap running?


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 8, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > In that case, they very well could be Nosmo King trees.  Weakened by age and having problems with wind.
> ...


Rather thickly.  If my latest blood work is to be believed, I have cream filling coarsing through my veins.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 8, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Well that is concerning.  Don't let a bakery frost you please.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 8, 2017)

Warm and windy here.  Temps are expected to rise as high as 27-30, and then drop again to 0-1 during the night.  The wind is the killer, though.  Wind chill just sucks the warmth from everything.
We have Spring Break next week (already!).  I have detailed my partner to stay with the goats while I take a couple of days to go up and stay at the Willow place.  There's always loads to do there, and I do enjoy some quality "down" time with a good book.  I'll take my drafting equipment up, too, and get the drawings done for the barn.  And, of course, I'll be visiting my favorite Coffee Shop, too!


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 8, 2017)

By the way, don't know if any of the ladies here are on estrogen treatments or know someone who's doctor said not to but we just found out today something I've suspected all along.  The 2008 study that showed estrogen could cause heart attacks, stroke, etc was based initially on synthetic estrogen, something the news media and medical personnel reported as simply "estrogen".  Natural estrogen does not cause these problems but in fact has the opposite beneficial effects.      
The devil is in the details........


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2017)

My breast cancer was induced by estrogen. How I have it, I have no clue because I have no ovaries or uterus. Still, they had me on estrogen BLOCKERS...which I quit taking since it made no sense to me, and the drug caused me to have major suicidal thoughts and I was a basket case. Tamoxifen, it was called. Supposed to take it for 5 friggin years after the surgery. I took it a month or two, then tossed them.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 8, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



B-but ... but I worked on it for weeks to make it simple!  



Foxfyre said:


> By the way, Pogo, how is Pat doing?



Remarkably steady.  She seems to have fully accepted that she'll never walk and doesn't complain about it even though it means she can't bird-watch like she used to.  At least she seems fairly lighthearted to me, but I've always had an easy ability to make her laugh.  So I do, because I can.

Me I'm still worn out and my back is killing me.  Got a massage appointment but not until the weekend.  Not sure if sitting in the driver's seat for 1500 miles of driving in 32 hours was a factor but I felt a hamstring twinge the other day, and that's how it starts.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2017)

Is Pat Mrs Pogo?


----------



## Pogo (Mar 8, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> By the way, don't know if any of the ladies here are on estrogen treatments or know someone who's doctor said not to but we just found out today something I've suspected all along.  The 2008 study that showed estrogen could cause heart attacks, stroke, etc was based initially on synthetic estrogen, something the news media and medical personnel reported as simply "estrogen".  Natural estrogen does not cause these problems but in fact has the opposite beneficial effects.
> The devil is in the details........



My Mom took estrogen for decades, I think following a hysterectomy.  She didn't get a heart attack or stroke but she had always had tachycardia, sometimes to the point of alarming.  

Not the least bit surprised that the natural beats the synthetic.  It always does.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 8, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Is Pat Mrs Pogo?



No, Pat's an old old dear friend I used to work with.  Known her over 30 years.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 8, 2017)

Gracie said:


> My breast cancer was induced by estrogen. How I have it, I have no clue because I have no ovaries or uterus. Still, they had me on estrogen BLOCKERS...which I quit taking since it made no sense to me, and the drug caused me to have major suicidal thoughts and I was a basket case. Tamoxifen, it was called. Supposed to take it for 5 friggin years after the surgery. I took it a month or two, then tossed them.


If they had you on synthetic as opposed to bioidentical hormones then that may have been the case.  We also know now that estrogen and progesterone have to be balanced, there has been a direct link to pesticides and breast cancer that has been identified so you're doctor may have been incorrect (repeating what he/she was told) connecting your cancer with estrogen if your estrogen was natural.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 8, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Well think positive thoughts and take care of yourself.  I'm glad to hear that Pat still has some quality of life.  And don't worry about making it simple.  I have accepted my limitations of what I absolutely have no aptitude for.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2017)

My estrogen was not natural. I used to take it for years, but stopped. Forgot the name of it. Made from female horse pee or something. 
They "say" you cannot get breast cancer from damage to the breast. I call bullshit. My breast was pummeled, twisted, punched, yanked and was black and blue afterwards. I knew when I saw the purple boob I would probably get breast cancer. And a couple of years later...there it was.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2017)

Doc said if I stopped the estrogen...my hot flashes would be worse and all kinds of awful things would happen. I believed him. Then I said fuck it. Ain't taking it any more. Didn't affect my body at all except I have to pluck a hair or two from my chin.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 8, 2017)

Gracie said:


> My estrogen was not natural. I used to take it for years, but stopped. Forgot the name of it. Made from female horse pee or something.
> They "say" you cannot get breast cancer from damage to the breast. I call bullshit. My breast was pummeled, twisted, punched, yanked and was black and blue afterwards. I knew when I saw the purple boob I would probably get breast cancer. And a couple of years later...there it was.


  You said your breast cancer was due to estrogen, not abuse.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 8, 2017)

Well, I am home


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > My estrogen was not natural. I used to take it for years, but stopped. Forgot the name of it. Made from female horse pee or something.
> ...


They said it was going to spread due to estrogen. I really didn't pay much attention...I just wanted it cut off and be done with it. That was not how I am going to die. Told them so. According to them, it was a cancer that was spread via estrogen. But I don't have estrogen. They also said I needed chemo..just in case. I told them to shove it. They said take tamoxifen..just in case. New studies prove it is not needed for 5 friggin years, nor is chemo for a stage 1 cancer. They say coffee is bad for you. Bacon. Eggs. Sugar. They say a lot of stuff. Its been 4 or 5 years, so I don't remember about the reason, cause they claim, etc. All I know is Brother In Law damaged my breast in a fit of rage and cancer developed. Fluke...in Dr Gracies opinion.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2017)

And, docs now say damage to the breast CAN cause cancer. So....choose yer poison you want to believe. 

I will be 65 soon. I have not produced estrogen naturally since 1990. All I have to do is pluck a hair or two. Thats it.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2017)

*Tamoxifen Uses, Dosage, Side Effects - Drugs.com*
Drugs.com | Prescription Drug Information, Interactions & Side Effects › Drugs A to Z
_Tamoxifen blocks the actions of estrogen and is used to treat and prevent some types of breast cancer. Learn about side effects, interactions and indications._


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2017)

*10 common breast cancer myths dispelled - Breast Cancer Care*
https://www.breastcancercare.org.uk/.../10-common-breast-cancer-myths-dispelled
_Oct 6, 2016 - Can being hit in the breast cause cancer? ... This is scar tissue that can form when the body naturally repairs the damaged fatty breasttissue._



Um hm. My cancer was found under dead fatty tissue. Took a biopsy to find it cuz it was hiding underneath it. So why did it collect in that same spot? Docs can't even find a cure for arthritis, much less cancer, so its all guesswork.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 8, 2017)

Gracie said:


> My breast cancer was induced by estrogen. How I have it, I have no clue because I have no ovaries or uterus. Still, they had me on estrogen BLOCKERS...which I quit taking since it made no sense to me, and the drug caused me to have major suicidal thoughts and I was a basket case. Tamoxifen, it was called. Supposed to take it for 5 friggin years after the surgery. I took it a month or two, then tossed them.


I stopped taking birth control pills many years ago because they contain estrogen and estrogen causes cancer.  I take anti estrogen now.  I asked my doc about this specifically.

I also have to take it for 5 years.  No suicidal thoughts with these.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 8, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Really?  OMG.  How would I know these things if not for you telling me.   

Really though, I wanted to know what the temperature was where Gracie is, just out of curiosity.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Today it was 68!!!! Tomorrow, its supposed to be 70!!! Then next week, it will drop back down to 35 or 40...and prolly more snow. They say this area gets snow up to April.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 8, 2017)

Gracie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



So no mittens today!  It was probably in the low 50s here today, and I thought it was pretty warm.  

You are still in California?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Yep. Northern Cali!
Google Paradise Calif. That's where I be.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 8, 2017)

Gracie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


And you had a coat on?  

10 more degrees and I'd have the air on.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 8, 2017)

Gracie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Really?  Do you know much on average?  I never knew it snowed in California!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Nope. No coat today! YAY!!! I was sweating like crazy cuz I was outside in the glorious sunshine, gardening!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Oh, it snows all right. Used to live in Tehachapi...lots of snow there. And Yosemite. And on I-80...on the way to Tahoe and Reno. Further north, even more snow. The sierras have snow pack like crazy this year. Gonna be lots of water!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 8, 2017)

Gracie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



So does it only snow at higher elevations or in the mountains?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Mountains are higher level. I've always lived in the valley...or the coast. Tehachapi is above Bakersfield, so it gets lots of snow. Bishop get lots of it too. Northern cali is colder than southern....and we are up in the hills above the valley where Sacramento is...2600 feet, I believe. Snow levels drop down to 1500 feet on big storms..like the ones that have slammed us lately.
And yep....lots of mountains here..and trees? Good golly miss molly...its hard to find stores cuz they are all behind trees. BIG ones!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2017)

Find the thread in the lounge forum that I started called HOME. Pics there of where I live now.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 8, 2017)

Gracie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Sounds lovely.  Are you near where the redwoods are?  I love those trees.  They are so cool.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 8, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Find the thread in the lounge forum that I started called HOME. Pics there of where I live now.



Will do!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


These are ponderosa pines. HUGE. Towering wayyyyyyy  up there. The redwoods you are thinking about are at Big Sur and Yosemite, I think. Might be some around here, but I haven't seen any.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 8, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


No problem you just had me somewhat perplexed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 9, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Hombre's sore toes,
The Gracies just because,
NosmoKing for wellness,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, 007, Sixfoot and all others we hope will find their way back.

The Anza-Borrego Desert in southern California is experiencing a superbloom of wildflowers after a wet winter.


----------



## Kat (Mar 9, 2017)

Pretty Pretty!


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 9, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


You had stage 1 and you chose mastectomy?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Read my siggie. I need to check my clothes in the oven. They might be done.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Yup. I wanted to make sure it was gone for good. Wish he would have taken the other one while he was sawing away. I could go topless this summer!


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm so sorry.  You must have been so scared.


----------



## Kat (Mar 9, 2017)

My sister has/had (not sure how to say it) breast cancer. She had the tumor removed. Then radiation. Now some pill. She was in the middle of radiation treatments when our mom died back at the end of Jan.
All of her surrounding tissue was healthy, and lymph nodes cancer free. I hope it doesn't come back. Not sure I could stand losing her so close to losing my mom.
I hate she is suffering now. Radiation is rough. She sent me pics of some of what it did to her. 

Sarah, I do wish you the very best. Hope all is going well.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> I'm so sorry.  You must have been so scared.


I was a mess, to be honest. Lumpectomy or mastectomy. Chemo or no chemo. Radiation or no radiation. Its all a fog now of a bad memory. Only time I think about it now is when I put my bra on..with the prosthesis in the left cup.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2017)

Kat said:


> My sister has/had (not sure how to say it) breast cancer. She had the tumor removed. Then radiation. Now some pill. She was in the middle of radiation treatments when our mom died back at the end of Jan.
> All of her surrounding tissue was healthy, and lymph nodes cancer free. I hope it doesn't come back. Not sure I could stand losing her so close to losing my mom.
> I hate she is suffering now. Radiation is rough. She sent me pics of some of what it did to her.
> 
> Sarah, I do wish you the very best. Hope all is going well.


Sarah...you have been diagnosed with BC????

They took one lymph node from me...the one nearest where the cancer was. I was lucky I caught it in time. Actually, Gracie found it. She kept sniffing my boob for weeks. I thought it weird, but figured I dropped food there and she was sniffing that. Then I got an itch and scratched it...and felt the lump. I thought it dead tissue again, but went in to have it checked. Kat was there when it all happened. I posted a bunch about it. Thread is still there, too. 

And yes Kat....I still have my precious globe you guys sent me. Most of all I owned went to a thrift shop or at our last yard sale. We only kept what would fit in his truck and my van. My globe went in my van. It is now hanging in my window again.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 9, 2017)

Kat said:


> My sister has/had (not sure how to say it) breast cancer. She had the tumor removed. Then radiation. Now some pill. She was in the middle of radiation treatments when our mom died back at the end of Jan.
> All of her surrounding tissue was healthy, and lymph nodes cancer free. I hope it doesn't come back. Not sure I could stand losing her so close to losing my mom.
> I hate she is suffering now. Radiation is rough. She sent me pics of some of what it did to her.
> 
> Sarah, I do wish you the very best. Hope all is going well.


Thanks.  I don't have my first mammogram until July but I feel good.  Don't want to jinx it but I feel good.


----------



## Kat (Mar 9, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > My sister has/had (not sure how to say it) breast cancer. She had the tumor removed. Then radiation. Now some pill. She was in the middle of radiation treatments when our mom died back at the end of Jan.
> ...




Okay...that made me cry. I know all you went thru with the cancer, and then over the globe. I am so happy you kept it.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2017)

Funny you say jinxed. I feel that way whenever someone notices I have one boob cuz I didn't want to wear a bra and asks and I say "I HAD breast cancer" cuz I don't know if I should say it or not...might jinx myself. So I understand your words and how you feel.

You beat it. As did I. We be bad asses.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 9, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > My sister has/had (not sure how to say it) breast cancer. She had the tumor removed. Then radiation. Now some pill. She was in the middle of radiation treatments when our mom died back at the end of Jan.
> ...


Yes.  Two lumpectomies and 33 days of radiation.  They say they got it all.  We'll see.


----------



## Kat (Mar 9, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > My sister has/had (not sure how to say it) breast cancer. She had the tumor removed. Then radiation. Now some pill. She was in the middle of radiation treatments when our mom died back at the end of Jan.
> ...




NO jinxing!!!!

My sister has to have a mammogram every 3 months. She is still recovering from the radiation. It burned her up. I don't even know what the pill is she is taking.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2017)

I'll take a pic of it tomorrow...after I clean the window. Housemate is not the cleanest person, lol. He cleaned the room and windows, yes...but not the outside. That is going to be done tomorrow. Its got pine needles stuck on it..and oak leaves...and cobwebs on the outside of it. Tomorrow..it will be shiney and clean and my globe will catch the light nicely.


----------



## Kat (Mar 9, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...




OMG you went thru the radiation too. I truly am sorry.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


No question about it. They got it. You'll die an old woman..with lots of cats..happily knitting in bed and fall asleep.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2017)

Yeah..she has some gahungas in doing radiation. I declined that AND the chemo. Onc thought I was nuts. But I know my body better than anyone..including docs.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 9, 2017)

Kat said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


Yes the radiation takes it all out of you.  I was so tired.


----------



## Kat (Mar 9, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...




That is what she kept saying to me about herself. She was just SO tired. She still is, but is better.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2017)

I was wary of the radiation. Mostly the chemo, though. So I said fuck it...neither one. Still here, too! Yay!


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 9, 2017)

Kat, please tell your sis I said best of luck in this really tough stretch in her journey.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 9, 2017)

You too, Gracie.  I'm so happy you found a home.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2017)

We are survivors. Bones, too! No wonder we are so ornery. Tough ladies.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2017)

It IS home now. For how long remains to be seen. So far, our housemate is a brother from another mother. Couldn't be happier. And he LOVES Karma!


----------



## Kat (Mar 9, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Kat, please tell your sis I said best of luck in this really tough stretch in her journey.




I will. Thank you. You 2 have been going through it almost at the exact same time. She would like to know about it I am sure. I think yours was found right before hers. 

Going on 4 AM here. I am beat. TTY guys tomorrow.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2017)

I am off to bed too. Karma made my bed nice and warm because she is laying where I am fixing to. Such a nice doggy to do that for me, lol.

Night, ladies.


----------



## Kat (Mar 9, 2017)

Gracie said:


> We are survivors. Bones, too! No wonder we are so ornery. Tough ladies.




Yes, and oddly enough Bones is going through the Alz thing with her mother. Bones helped me a lot while I was going through it. She let me whine and cry.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 9, 2017)

Karma looks happy.  I started the thought in another post that she likes the open spaces there.  In HUD housing, shell be stuck in an apt.

Help him clean up a little and stay for awhile.  Relax.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 9, 2017)

Night.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 9, 2017)

Kat said:


> My sister has/had (not sure how to say it) breast cancer. She had the tumor removed. Then radiation. Now some pill. She was in the middle of radiation treatments when our mom died back at the end of Jan.
> All of her surrounding tissue was healthy, and lymph nodes cancer free. I hope it doesn't come back. Not sure I could stand losing her so close to losing my mom.
> I hate she is suffering now. Radiation is rough. She sent me pics of some of what it did to her.
> 
> Sarah, I do wish you the very best. Hope all is going well.



Which of course is why your sister is on the list. And while it looks like a good prognosis for her, I do understand how it is as hard on us watching a loved one go through it almost as much as the one having to go through it.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 9, 2017)

Foxy, here is another spring avatar for you.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 9, 2017)

I cropped t to make a better avatar


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm a sucker for _This Old House.  _Been a fan since it debuted in 1979.  I just subscribed to This Old house Insider where I can watch every single show ever produced.

The first year, they bought a house in Dorchester, Massachusetts a suburb of Boston.  Overlooking the bay with the Boston skyline in the background, the original project sat on a corner with a city park out front and a church beside.  The place was a dump, needing roof, windows, kitchen and boiler.

The producers paid $16,000 bucks for the four bedroom place and planned to sink another $20,000 in improvements.  Bob Villa and Norm Abrams did their level best, but blew their budget for improvements at the pace of an additional $15,000.

So they expertly remodeled the place and there it sits.  $31,000.

Are you kidding me?!?!

$31,000 wouldn't cover the real estate taxes on that place today.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 9, 2017)

The Doc says only 25-% of Mr. P's heart is working which means no bypass surgery.
He put him on 2 types of drugs to help his heart pump better.
We go back to see him again in 2 weeks.
If it works, then in another month they will put in a pacemaker.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2017)

I can't use the @ unction on the cell, so will someone kindly holler got Kat?

Here is my globe:





Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Kat (Mar 9, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I can't use the @ unction on the cell, so will someone kindly holler got Kat?
> 
> Here is my globe:
> 
> ...




It still looks beautiful! ♥♥


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 9, 2017)

peach174 said:


> The Doc says only 25-% of Mr. P's heart is working which means no bypass surgery.
> He put him on 2 types of drugs to help his heart pump better.
> We go back to see him again in 2 weeks.
> If it works, then in another month they will put in a pacemaker.



Thank you for letting us be a part of your crisis.  I hear a lot of strength from you.  Wanting the best for both of you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 9, 2017)

peach174 said:


> The Doc says only 25-% of Mr. P's heart is working which means no bypass surgery.
> He put him on 2 types of drugs to help his heart pump better.
> We go back to see him again in 2 weeks.
> If it works, then in another month they will put in a pacemaker.



Darn, I was hoping for a better report, but as long as he is enjoying himself and you two still have each other, we'll just keep praying for that to continue.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 9, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Hombre's sore toes,
The Gracies just because,
NosmoKing for wellness,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, 007, Sixfoot and all others we hope will find their way back.

The bluebonnets are blooming in Texas


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 10, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I can't use the @ unction on the cell, so will someone kindly holler got Kat?
> 
> Here is my globe:
> 
> ...


So pretty!


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 10, 2017)

peach174 said:


> The Doc says only 25-% of Mr. P's heart is working which means no bypass surgery.
> He put him on 2 types of drugs to help his heart pump better.
> We go back to see him again in 2 weeks.
> If it works, then in another month they will put in a pacemaker.


You guys are still in my prayers, peach.  Gosh, this has to be so hard, a real rough patch.  Keep your chin up, honey, for him.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 10, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I can't use the @ unction on the cell, so will someone kindly holler got Kat?
> 
> Here is my globe:
> 
> ...



Ooo. Pretty!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 10, 2017)

It's snowing again here.  I think we are supposed to get about 3 or 4 inches today.  Just for the heck of it, I put on my down jacket, my hat and my snow boots and I walked to get my coffee this morning.  Sometimes, in the early mornings, the snow is really beautiful and peaceful.    It's not too bad as far as cold goes here yet, but this weekend is supposed to be really cold.    A low of 9 for Saturday and 14 for Sunday.  Brrr!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 10, 2017)

Thinking of you and hubby, Peach.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 10, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> It's snowing again here.  I think we are supposed to get about 3 or 4 inches today.  Just for the heck of it, I put on my down jacket, my hat and my snow boots and I walked to get my coffee this morning.  Sometimes, in the early mornings, the snow is really beautiful and peaceful.    It's not too bad as far as cold goes here yet, but this weekend is supposed to be really cold.    A low of 9 for Saturday and 14 for Sunday.  Brrr!



Brrr.  Those are January temps for us and rare to be that cold in any month.  The apricot and peach trees are starting to bloom here, the mimosas and a few other trees already have green leaves, daffodils and some tulips are up, and a hard freeze is going to be rough here.  We're almost certain to get one between now and summer though.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 10, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > The Doc says only 25-% of Mr. P's heart is working which means no bypass surgery.
> ...




Thank you Saveliberity. 

Mr. P has said that's one of many reasons why he married me.
He said I was the only woman he ever met who had the strength enough, to help him fight his M.S.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 10, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> ...


Foxy,  I feel better now.  Today it's still raining a bit from my nose, but I attribute that to the rapid loss of temperature from the old thermometer.  Wellness has been regained, but warmth has been lost.

Fret not for it is only mid March.  Joy cometh in the morning and warmth cometh in April.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 10, 2017)

The good news is he can drive again.
Doc said he could have drove a month ago.
It was very hard for him to not drive.
He went to Benson to meet one of his best buddies for Breakfast.
He is able to walk with his cane rather than the walker.
He also likes how the Kia drives. Yesterday afternoon he drove over to visit with a neighbor.


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 10, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> It's snowing again here.  I think we are supposed to get about 3 or 4 inches today.  Just for the heck of it, I put on my down jacket, my hat and my snow boots and I walked to get my coffee this morning.  Sometimes, in the early mornings, the snow is really beautiful and peaceful.    It's not too bad as far as cold goes here yet, but this weekend is supposed to be really cold.    A low of 9 for Saturday and 14 for Sunday.  Brrr!



What a hell!!! Here a spring is coming, +6-+12 at streets and dry and sunny. Awesome weather, full of spring smells!


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 10, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I can't use the @ unction on the cell, so will someone kindly holler got Kat?
> 
> Here is my globe:
> 
> ...



Funny globe and funny weather!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2017)

we are off to Chico today to social services cuz now neither one of us have any medical coverage. It's so stupid. Medi-Cal..which stands for Medi-CALIFORNIA should be the same for each county...but it isn't. And its a 2 month wait to get off one and on to the other, which is different because its a different county. Then why call it Medi-CAL???? Duh.

Anyway...hands have been hurting for some time now, and no pain killers. Lucky me. MrG is not feeling well for the past few days...and no docs. Gotta go to ER. Medi-Cal will pay for ER only. Talk about a waste of money! They would rather us go to ER and they bill them 2 or 3K for an ache or pain, than have us covered for ALL of California. Ok. Its their dime, I guess. Or rather, every other californians dimes we all pay taxes on. But it sure is a waste.

I'm thankful that social services is only 15 miles away, though. Beats having to drive further..or worse...me stay on the coverage in SLO county and having to drive 12 hours round trip just to have my blood pressure taken and get a few pain pills.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 10, 2017)

I just finished my first mow of the year.  I didn't expect to do it; I thought I was going to have to siphon out the gas in the mower because it wouldn't start.  The gas was what was left from last year.  I have occasionally tried the mower of the past week or so since I put the gas in, to no avail.  Today, I went out with the little one to walk the dog and run around the house (our new daily exercise) and pulled the cord on the mower again, not expecting it to work.  It turned on, so I decided I had to mow now in case it wouldn't turn on again later.  

It was a fast mow, really getting weeds which have grown up more than grass.  I only lost 45 minutes to an hour of little one time.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 10, 2017)

An old Who song that requires some belting.  



Drowned by user183852791


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 10, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> It's snowing again here.  I think we are supposed to get about 3 or 4 inches today.  Just for the heck of it, I put on my down jacket, my hat and my snow boots and I walked to get my coffee this morning.  Sometimes, in the early mornings, the snow is really beautiful and peaceful.    It's not too bad as far as cold goes here yet, but this weekend is supposed to be really cold.    A low of 9 for Saturday and 14 for Sunday.  Brrr!


Make sure your sidewalks and paths to the car are clean before the cold turns it to ice.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 10, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I just finished my first mow of the year.  I didn't expect to do it; I thought I was going to have to siphon out the gas in the mower because it wouldn't start.  The gas was what was left from last year.  I have occasionally tried the mower of the past week or so since I put the gas in, to no avail.  Today, I went out with the little one to walk the dog and run around the house (our new daily exercise) and pulled the cord on the mower again, not expecting it to work.  It turned on, so I decided I had to mow now in case it wouldn't turn on again later.
> 
> It was a fast mow, really getting weeds which have grown up more than grass.  I only lost 45 minutes to an hour of little one time.


Ummmmm, ya know you're supposed to drain the gas out of a mower before stowing it for the winter, right?  
If left in the gas could gel in the carb bottom "tray" and feed line requiring taking it apart for cleaning.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 10, 2017)

Just got word the Gallup people want to push the interview back another two weeks until a director is available for the interview.  I think it's a New Mexico State job.

In the meantime I made asparagus and pork chops for dinner.......


----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2017)

Dayum! Two hours sitting there answering questions...but its done. Whew.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2017)

On the way to Chico from our mountain top town.....the locals call this the mini grand canyon. It goes on forever and ever and it is WAYYYYY down thar from the side of the road:


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 10, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I just finished my first mow of the year.  I didn't expect to do it; I thought I was going to have to siphon out the gas in the mower because it wouldn't start.  The gas was what was left from last year.  I have occasionally tried the mower of the past week or so since I put the gas in, to no avail.  Today, I went out with the little one to walk the dog and run around the house (our new daily exercise) and pulled the cord on the mower again, not expecting it to work.  It turned on, so I decided I had to mow now in case it wouldn't turn on again later.
> 
> It was a fast mow, really getting weeds which have grown up more than grass.  I only lost 45 minutes to an hour of little one time.



Some years ago I tried to clean about acre of ground from dry grass. About all March I tried to set fire on it with no results - it became a daily ritual for me. But in one windy day I just drop one burning match on field - and it burnt for a minute, with 5 meters of fire height  Thanks to God, it was isolated plot, without border to garden or any buildings...


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 11, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Hombre's sore toes,
The Gracies just because,
NosmoKing for wellness,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, 007, Sixfoot and all others we hope will find their way back.

The spring runoff is becoming apparent in the Rio Grande.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 11, 2017)

peach174 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I chose my words carefully in the post.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 11, 2017)

Busy making people happy in the 4f yesterday...

Hope all is going according to some type of cosmic plan built for you.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 11, 2017)

Something I posted to FaceBook:

We all have a bunch of friends who love us as long as our cash holds out, and a few who would buy us a pack of smokes when we're broke, but I have friends that will take several hours from their day to load my help-less ass in a van, drive me home and carry me in the house.
I have friends who will drop everything to come and find my lost lighter or make me a cup of coffee.
Hell I have a friend that will stop everything and empty a half liter of pee from my urinal and not lose her place in the conversation.

I am blessed!


Today I got someone in to shampoo my hair. I believe the last of the concrete dust is out.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 11, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Something I posted to FaceBook:
> 
> We all have a bunch of friends who love us as long as our cash holds out, and a few who would buy us a pack of smokes when we're broke, but I have friends that will take several hours from their day to load my help-less ass in a van, drive me home and carry me in the house.
> I have friends who will drop everything to come and find my lost lighter or make me a cup of coffee.
> ...


How are you feeling, swag?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 11, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Something I posted to FaceBook:
> 
> We all have a bunch of friends who love us as long as our cash holds out, and a few who would buy us a pack of smokes when we're broke, but I have friends that will take several hours from their day to load my help-less ass in a van, drive me home and carry me in the house.
> I have friends who will drop everything to come and find my lost lighter or make me a cup of coffee.
> ...



Yes, those who have friends who are there for them in the worst of times are truly blessed.  But do you have a friend or companion who is there around the clock for now?  I worry about you.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 11, 2017)

After years of self depreciation and apathy, I have finally got back into listening to music. For the past week I have been listening to old tapes. Particularly a couple of tapes of 'talking heads'. I love their style.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 11, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> After years of self depreciation and apathy, I have finally got back into listening to music. For the past week I have been listening to old tapes. Particularly a couple of tapes of 'talking heads'. I love their style.



Well we think you're pretty special Dajjal so it's high time you thought that way of yourself if you haven't.  Finding a new interest that you look forward to does go a long way to brightening one's life.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 11, 2017)

I have given up the plan to copy my tapes onto my computer because I do not trust my cassette to mp3 converter not to damage my computer. Its a cheap piece of Chinese crap, and the software is reported to have bugs. So instead I am purchasing loads of CDs of my favorite tapes from amazon.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 11, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Busy making people happy in the 4f yesterday...
> 
> Hope all is going according to some type of cosmic plan built for you.


Did you see the thread on the high winds we had?  I just posted a video when you get back over there.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Sbiker (Mar 11, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> After years of self depreciation and apathy, I have finally got back into listening to music. For the past week I have been listening to old tapes. Particularly a couple of tapes of 'talking heads'. I love their style.



Talking heads - what is it?


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 11, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> I have given up the plan to copy my tapes onto my computer because I do not trust my cassette to mp3 converter not to damage my computer. Its a cheap piece of Chinese crap, and the software is reported to have bugs. So instead I am purchasing loads of CDs of my favorite tapes from amazon.



I use local social network to listen any music I want - usually it present...


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 11, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> View attachment 116407



I like this group too.  Sort of a cross between blues and jazz.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 11, 2017)

Foxy I have a circle of life type thing going on every time I hear you mention you weekly game of "42" or I hear the following song that mentions the games of "moon" and "42"... Life is good...


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 11, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Busy making people happy in the 4f yesterday...
> ...


Funny thing is that would be considered a moderate breeze down here.......


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 11, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Really!  We get cold, snow, heat, humidity...  Never high winds like that.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 11, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Relatively normal here, we don't call it windy until it gets over 60mph.........  
(Joking but not by much.......)


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 11, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 116395



That's really an exotic and lovely photo, but I can't forget that enormous wave just about to hit them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 11, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxy I have a circle of life type thing going on every time I hear you mention you weekly game of "42" or I hear the following song that mentions the games of "moon" and "42"... Life is good...


 
Do you play 42 Ridgerunner?  So few people even know what it is outside of Texas.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 11, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


It's a workout walking in it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 11, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxy I have a circle of life type thing going on every time I hear you mention you weekly game of "42" or I hear the following song that mentions the games of "moon" and "42"... Life is good...



That's a great song I hadn't heard.  Hombre (my hubby), who grew up in Texas--I didn't though I was born there--knew about the Highwaymen where Johnny Cash and Willie Nelson cut their teeth in country music before they became individually famous.  But he hadn't heard this song either.  We both enjoyed it.  Thanks.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 11, 2017)

I learned (from a Texan) how to play "42" in the Army while stationed in FROG. Been 40 + years since I played though... The Highwaymen put out some great tunes worth exploring...


----------



## Big Black Dog (Mar 11, 2017)

Wow!  Talk about news traveling slowly...  On the night of February 28 we had a bad storm here where I live.  I live about 4 miles from Oregon, IL.  Just outside of Oregon is a road called Daysville Road.  Well, on February 28th during that storm there was a F1 tornado that brought down a couple of houses and a barn along with a bunch of trees.  I didn't know it until the guy who reads the electric meter stopped by today and I was talking to him about how crazy the weather has been around here lately.  I remember getting a lot of high wind that night but thankful there was no tornado at my house.  Good thing the tornado was only on the ground for a few minutes.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 11, 2017)

Tried to find a wiccan/magik/hippie shop today here and nope...not a one. Housemate said there used to be one, but the lady was hounded out by the christians that dominate this little village. So....no place to buy essential oils, incense, crystals, tarot cards, books about reincarnation, etc unless I drive to Chico. He also said his friend's niece is debating on opening such a shop but is hesitant due to what happened to the last lady. I said "tell her to do it. I will shop there and I will help her if she wants me to".

I think there are more churches here than the whole of california. Every street has a church from what I have seen.
Which is fine. But dayum! To deliberately run this lady off for selling "devil stuff" is mind boggling.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 11, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Wow!  Talk about news traveling slowly...  On the night of February 28 we had a bad storm here where I live.  I live about 4 miles from Oregon, IL.  Just outside of Oregon is a road called Daysville Road.  Well, on February 28th during that storm there was a F1 tornado that brought down a couple of houses and a barn along with a bunch of trees.  I didn't know it until the guy who reads the electric meter stopped by today and I was talking to him about how crazy the weather has been around here lately.  I remember getting a lot of high wind that night but thankful there was no tornado at my house.  Good thing the tornado was only on the ground for a few minutes.



Speaking as one who lived most of her life in 'tornado alley', an F1 usually won't bring down a well constructed house but it sure can mess things up.  Glad it missed you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 11, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> I learned (from a Texan) how to play "42" in the Army while stationed in FROG. Been 40 + years since I played though... The Highwaymen put out some great tunes worth exploring...



It had been at least that long since we last played until we ran across a couple (an old classmate of mine and her also Texas bred husband) who had lost their 42 companions and were really anxious to find new ones.  It comes back to you really quickly.


----------



## task0778 (Mar 11, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Tried to find a wiccan/magik/hippie shop today here and nope...not a one. Housemate said there used to be one, but the lady was hounded out by the christians that dominate this little village. So....no place to buy essential oils, incense, crystals, tarot cards, books about reincarnation, etc unless I drive to Chico. He also said his friend's niece is debating on opening such a shop but is hesitant due to what happened to the last lady. I said "tell her to do it. I will shop there and I will help her if she wants me to".
> 
> I think there are more churches here than the whole of california. Every street has a church from what I have seen.
> Which is fine. But dayum! To deliberately run this lady off for selling "devil stuff" is mind boggling.



Amazon sells everything.   I got a book on reincarnation from them and another one on what happens in the afterlife between lives.   Am I going to get banned?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 11, 2017)

task0778 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Tried to find a wiccan/magik/hippie shop today here and nope...not a one. Housemate said there used to be one, but the lady was hounded out by the christians that dominate this little village. So....no place to buy essential oils, incense, crystals, tarot cards, books about reincarnation, etc unless I drive to Chico. He also said his friend's niece is debating on opening such a shop but is hesitant due to what happened to the last lady. I said "tell her to do it. I will shop there and I will help her if she wants me to".
> ...


Why would you get banned?

Welcome to The Coffee Shop and USMB.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 11, 2017)

I could order what I want online, yes, but...I love browing small book stores and boutiques and can spend hours in one. Which is why I was looking for one here. Alas, the Christians in this neck of the woods won't have it. Wish I was not retired, old and decrepit. I would open such a store and thumb my nose. Call it BoHo Brens! Pagans very welcome! lol


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I could order what I want online, yes, but...I love browing small book stores and boutiques and can spend hours in one. Which is why I was looking for one here. Alas, the Christians in this neck of the woods won't have it. Wish I was not retired, old and decrepit. I would open such a store and thumb my nose. Call it BoHo Brens! Pagans very welcome! lol



Great name, but what's a brens?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 11, 2017)

Dats ma name. Bren.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 11, 2017)

I'd want a store like this. Although the one I used to own looked similar. I miss it. 
I think I have pics around here somewhere of my store. Wanna see?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 11, 2017)

This was mine, long ago.











This one is me..day before opening...getting the shop last minute ready for grand opening.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 11, 2017)

I think the duck dynasty folks here would have heart attacks if I opened such a place in this town, lol. Lucky for them, I'm too old and tired to take on a store again.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 11, 2017)

task0778 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Tried to find a wiccan/magik/hippie shop today here and nope...not a one. Housemate said there used to be one, but the lady was hounded out by the christians that dominate this little village. So....no place to buy essential oils, incense, crystals, tarot cards, books about reincarnation, etc unless I drive to Chico. He also said his friend's niece is debating on opening such a shop but is hesitant due to what happened to the last lady. I said "tell her to do it. I will shop there and I will help her if she wants me to".
> ...



Welcome to the Coffee Shop task0778.  I see you're from the Texas Hill Country and you should fit in quite nicely with the folks here.  Hope you enjoy USMB and make your Coffee Shop your refuge from the more rough stuff out on the other threads and forums.  Be sure to read over the OP to see what we're all about in the Coffee Shop and join right in. 

Newcomers to the Coffee Shop receive a complimentary beverage, and since it is approaching midnight in your part of the world, we'll make yours a night cap:


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 11, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Hombre's sore toes,
The Gracies just because,
NosmoKing for wellness,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, 007, Sixfoot and all others we hope will find their way back.

Don't forget that we spring forward tomorrow at 2 a.m. everybody in the USA (except Peach as Arizona doesn't do that) so set your clocks one hour later.


----------



## Kat (Mar 11, 2017)

Shoot is that tonight? Time change??


----------



## Kat (Mar 11, 2017)

ugh I just looked it up. It is tonight. It's the one that always messes me up the most. booooo


----------



## Gracie (Mar 12, 2017)

I love it cuz I hate being shut up in the house cuz its dark outside at 5pm!!


----------



## Kat (Mar 12, 2017)

It's the adjusting part I hate. Otherwise I am good.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 12, 2017)

One problem I am dealing with here.....SKEETERS!!! So, I have been putting essential oil Lavender on my pants, shirt, sleeves of my jacket, etc cuz I read on the net that skeeters don't like lavender. So far, so good. But I have not tried it yet with a lot of skin showing..like when it comes time to wear my capri leggings. Never had a skeeter prob before. This is new. No likey!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 12, 2017)

Gracie said:


> This was mine, long ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's awesome Gracie!  What a lovely lady you are!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 12, 2017)

Kat said:


> Shoot is that tonight? Time change??



I totally forgot about that!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 12, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > This was mine, long ago.
> ...








*Blush*


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 12, 2017)

Ahh!  It's 3:11 AM.  I have to get to sleep!  Nightie night!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 12, 2017)

Night, Chris.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 12, 2017)

task0778 said:


> Amazon sells everything.   I got a book on reincarnation from them and another one on what happens in the afterlife between lives.   Am I going to get banned?



I am a cat and cannot tell the future.  Seems to me you can order some tarot cards and answer your own question right?


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 12, 2017)

All the Coffee Shop ladies are beautiful people.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 12, 2017)

It is SO cold here today.  It's windy and freezing.  We are supposed to get a snowstorm on Tuesday.  Winter is still in full swing here!


----------



## Lipush (Mar 12, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> It is SO cold here today.  It's windy and freezing.  We are supposed to get a snowstorm on Tuesday.  Winter is still in full swing here!



The kind of weather in which you wish you could just stay home with a warm blanket and hot cocoa?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 12, 2017)

Lipush said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > It is SO cold here today.  It's windy and freezing.  We are supposed to get a snowstorm on Tuesday.  Winter is still in full swing here!
> ...



No such luxury here.  As a matter of fact, I have to log off now and get ready to start my day!


----------



## Lipush (Mar 12, 2017)

So I asked my baby cousin a few weeks ago which costume he wanted this year, and he wall like "luto! luto!". He just loves 'luto', my little angel. So after work, I traveled the entire darn city to buy his 'luto'. And apparantly his mom planned to dress him up as brainy smurf. But I (And 'luto!' won the competition)


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 12, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > After years of self depreciation and apathy, I have finally got back into listening to music. For the past week I have been listening to old tapes. Particularly a couple of tapes of 'talking heads'. I love their style.
> ...



I see other people have given links to 'talking heads' I love their rhythm and their  lyrics


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## Sbiker (Mar 12, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Ahh!  It's 3:11 AM.  I have to get to sleep!  Nightie night!



I think, it's better, than don't have time shift  Medvedev cancelled it here some years ago, and now he's called as "Master of Darkness"... Because winter mornings became completely dark


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 12, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 116486



He's too small to eat some valerian at Friday night...


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 12, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh!  It's 3:11 AM.  I have to get to sleep!  Nightie night!
> ...



Our state legislature debated it this year whether to make daylight savings time year round here.  I would have voted for it because like Kat, my body takes forever to adjust to a new sleep schedule, but they eventually decided it wouldn't be wise for New Mexico businesses for our time to be different than all other states for several months out of the year.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 12, 2017)

Lipush said:


> So I asked my baby cousin a few weeks ago which costume he wanted this year, and he wall like "luto! luto!". He just loves 'luto', my little angel. So after work, I traveled the entire darn city to buy his 'luto'. And apparantly his mom planned to dress him up as brainy smurf. But I (And 'luto!' won the competition)



Happy to see you in the Coffee Shop again Lipush.  And baby is just adorable.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 12, 2017)

task0778 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Tried to find a wiccan/magik/hippie shop today here and nope...not a one. Housemate said there used to be one, but the lady was hounded out by the christians that dominate this little village. So....no place to buy essential oils, incense, crystals, tarot cards, books about reincarnation, etc unless I drive to Chico. He also said his friend's niece is debating on opening such a shop but is hesitant due to what happened to the last lady. I said "tell her to do it. I will shop there and I will help her if she wants me to".
> ...



Not to start a discussion about it, because that would be outside  coffee shop rules. But I just wondered if the book you got was called 'life in the world unseen'


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 12, 2017)

On the subject of the national time change:






...


----------



## OldLady (Mar 12, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Something I posted to FaceBook:
> 
> We all have a bunch of friends who love us as long as our cash holds out, and a few who would buy us a pack of smokes when we're broke, but I have friends that will take several hours from their day to load my help-less ass in a van, drive me home and carry me in the house.
> I have friends who will drop everything to come and find my lost lighter or make me a cup of coffee.
> ...


You've been hurt!?!  Been a long time since I was here.  Hope you're on the mend, Ernie.  Sounds awful, except for the friends you seem to humbly appreciate though you no doubt deserve them.
Keep on keeping on.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 12, 2017)

Another cutie I swiped from my twitter feed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 12, 2017)

Bob Wood is 81 yrs old.  He had dropped off an amp for repairs at the shop and when he returned decided to test it.

81-Year-Old Guitarist Stuns Shop Staff


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 12, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> It is SO cold here today.  It's windy and freezing.  We are supposed to get a snowstorm on Tuesday.  Winter is still in full swing here!



I have been watching the storm develop--looks like Big Black Dog and saveliberty and our other upper mid westerners are catching it now or will be soon, and its all headed straight into your area.  Meanwhile the crocus, daffodils and early tulips are up and blooming here, all the trees have budded and many are showing spring green.  Absolutely gorgeous shirt sleeve weather which is going to make it even more brutal as we are almost certain to have at least one more winter blast.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 12, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



You'd be the same time as....I think it's Arizona that doesn't do the time change?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 12, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



We are the same time zone as Arizona when we're on standard time during the winter.  We are an hour later than Arizona during DST because Arizona doesn't go on DST but stays on standard time year round.  Except for the Navajo reservations that cover a lot of Arizona DO go on DST.  Duirng the spring and summer months, we in New Mexico have to really think about what time it is in Arizona even though we are both Mountain time zone states.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 12, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Something I posted to FaceBook:
> ...



Hi O.L.  Ernie will probably check in to answer for himself, but he recently had a really bad broken leg/knee requiring extensive surgical repair and will be laid up for some time.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 12, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Something I posted to FaceBook:
> ...



Apparently one of the good things to come out of the leg break was your visit here.  Try not to be so hard on us and stick around.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 12, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > It is SO cold here today.  It's windy and freezing.  We are supposed to get a snowstorm on Tuesday.  Winter is still in full swing here!
> ...



I haven't been paying attention.  Maybe 3-5"?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 12, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Tried to find a wiccan/magik/hippie shop today here and nope...not a one. Housemate said there used to be one, but the lady was hounded out by the christians that dominate this little village. So....no place to buy essential oils, incense, crystals, tarot cards, books about reincarnation, etc unless I drive to Chico. He also said his friend's niece is debating on opening such a shop but is hesitant due to what happened to the last lady. I said "tell her to do it. I will shop there and I will help her if she wants me to".
> 
> I think there are more churches here than the whole of california. Every street has a church from what I have seen.
> Which is fine. But dayum! To deliberately run this lady off for selling "devil stuff" is mind boggling.


Things always change with time.  There's a quaint village hereabouts, Talkeetna.  Back in the 60' and 70's, it was settled by a bunch of New Age hippie-types.   Fact forward to now, the hippies who founded Talkeetna are the "fathers and mothers", and yes, the church-going, stalwart Christians who resounding condemn the exuberance of the young.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 12, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I don't like daylight saving time, but it's always seemed odd to me that Arizona would be the state to decide not to use it.  Hawaii or Alaska seem likelier candidates, not sharing a border with any other states which would use different time.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 12, 2017)

I Hate DST and for many years living in Indiana and Hawaii never had to mess with it...

Time in Indiana - Wikipedia


----------



## task0778 (Mar 12, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I have 3 books by Michael Newton, Memories of the Afterlife, Journey of Souls, and Destiny of Souls.   Something to ponder.   Also have a book about reincarnation that I can't find right now (we recently moved), when cases of reincarnation were investigated.   Weird stuff when a kid can remember places he's never been or people he never met.


----------



## task0778 (Mar 12, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Thanks, it's been a long day today.   Hopefully I can engage in dialogue with somebody without getting too bent out of shape about whatever.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 12, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 116508
> 
> Another cutie I swiped from my twitter feed.


That critter looks like it's thinking; "God I hope I can get loose before it wakes up.........."


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 13, 2017)

task0778 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > task0778 said:
> ...



We all try really hard not to get bent out of shape in the Coffee Shop.  It has happened.  But never anything really serious.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 13, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Hawaii is the only other state beside Arizona that doesn't go to DST.  I think _I read somewhere that there are a few counties here and there that refused to go with it too--maybe Ridgerunner's Indiana is one of those states that way? _


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 13, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Hombre's sore toes,
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, 007, Sixfoot and all others we hope will find their way back.

_And while some of us have almost summer weather the approaching spring is having to fight off winter other places.  It's that time of year._


----------



## Kat (Mar 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




I like it light late, but hate how it drags me down adjusting to it. The one in the Fall is not so bad.

Like your Avy Foxy!


----------



## OldLady (Mar 13, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


I'll try to do better.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 13, 2017)

task0778 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > task0778 said:
> ...


I believe there is a lot we don't understand.  It's good to keep an open mind.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > It is SO cold here today.  It's windy and freezing.  We are supposed to get a snowstorm on Tuesday.  Winter is still in full swing here!
> ...



We are supposed to get hit hard, like a foot of snow.  

*Winter Storm Warning in Massachusetts*
Active for next 1 day · 
National Weather Service
This alert has been updated.

Posted 5 hours ago
WINTER Storm Warning REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 5 AM TO 1 PM EDT TUESDAY...

BLIZZARD WATCH NOW IN EFFECT FROM TUESDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH TUESDAY EVENING...


Locations: Eastern Massachusetts.
Hazard types: Heavy snow and the potential for blizzard conditions.
Accumulations: Snow accumulation of 12 to 18 inches.
Timing: Snow begins between 5 and 7 AM Tuesday morning. The snow will quickly become heavy with 2 to 4 inch per hour snowfall rates possible at times, especially through early afternoon Tuesday.
IMPACTS: Dangerous travel conditions due to near whiteout conditions at times and snow covered roads, especially late Tuesday morning through early Tuesday afternoon. Strong winds may result in isolated power outages.
Winds: Northeast 20 to 30 mph with gusts up to 55 mph.
Visibilities: One quarter mile or less at times.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 13, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Hope you won't have to travel in it, Chris.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2017)

OldLady said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I hope I don't lose power!  That's my biggest concern.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 13, 2017)

It's time for March Madness and while my beloved alma mater, The Ohio State University will not be participating in this year's NCAA tournament, my brother's alma mater Kent State University is!  They are playing UCLA in the first round.  Is UCLA a good basketball school?  Are they within the grasp of the Kent State Golden Flashes?

I know.  It's like Notre Dame playing The Little Sisters of the Poor in college football.  Sherwin Williams Li'l Painters Little League team playing the New York Yankees.  Oh well.  I guess we'll just have to wait for April and opening day of baseball season and The master's in Augusta and the beginning of the Stanley Cup playoffs before we can root enthusiastically for local sports again.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 13, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Definitely stay at home with lots of hot chocolate and popcorn weather.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 13, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> It's time for March Madness and while my beloved alma mater, The Ohio State University will not be participating in this year's NCAA tournament, my brother's alma mater Kent State University is!  They are playing UCLA in the first round.  Is UCLA a good basketball school?  Are they within the grasp of the Kent State Golden Flashes?
> 
> I know.  It's like Notre Dame playing The Little Sisters of the Poor in college football.  Sherwin Williams Li'l Painters Little League team playing the New York Yankees.  Oh well.  I guess we'll just have to wait for April and opening day of baseball season and The master's in Augusta and the beginning of the Stanley Cup playoffs before we can root enthusiastically for local sports again.



Our New Mexico Lobos got knocked out (by 3 pts) in the opening round of the Mountain State Tourney too, and despite a pretty good season, I don't think we're important enough to get a bid since we didn't win our conference or the tournament.  But next year. . .


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 13, 2017)

OK...6 pages behind. Not awake enough right now to try to catch up. Partner's' mom/mom in law just about ready to serve breakfast. Therapy this afternoon. Progress is slow and pain levels barely manageable. Nauseous most of the time and bored to tears. Other than that, I'm fine.


----------



## esthermoon (Mar 13, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> OK...6 pages behind. Not awake enough right now to try to catch up. Partner's' mom/mom in law just about ready to serve breakfast. Therapy this afternoon. Progress is slow and pain levels barely manageable. Nauseous most of the time and bored to tears. Other than that, I'm fine.







I hope things will be better as soon as possible for you Ernie


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Something I posted to FaceBook:
> ...


 I'm rarely alone for more than a few hours except over night. There are a couple in the guest house who see me a lot and can be here in seconds if I need them.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Must be terrible being laid up like that.  Play some games, watch some movies, try to pass the time.  Hope you are up on your feet sooner rather than later, Ernie!


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 13, 2017)

Wednesday afternoon my brother and sister-in-law depart for sunny Florida for a week.  They deserve a get-away.  They both work so hard, and my sister-in-law's mother has been committed to an Alzheimer's facility.  They are off to visit my sister-in-law's sister living in the Orlando area.  The Pirates, meanwhile, have Spring Training games set while they're down there, but all the games during that week are in Bradenton.

Their dog, Teddy gets dropped off at the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate for the duration of their trip.  Those of you fortunate enough to have young children in your lives may be familiar with a character in the Disney version of A.A. Milne's Winnie the Pooh series, Tigger.  Tigger is a tiger who is overly enthusiastic about everything.  His tail is a spring and he bounces on it from distraction to distraction. He is boisterous and loud and disruptive and fun beyond control.

Teddy makes Tigger look comatose.

And so his extended visit with me and Daisy the Mutt begins.  How those two will get along at my house without my supervision is anyone's guess.  Daisy's routine is to stay in my bed until 10:30 or so, stagger out into the Great Hall, maybe lap up some water, then take her place on whatever is the softest for a three hour nap.  Then, I assume, she has breakfast.  Time for another nap until I get home around 4:30.  Then a walk in the park, some fetch and play, a late dinner, curl up on my lap for the attention she believes she deserves, then bedtime.

Good luck with that plan, Daisy!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2017)

Read a really long book, Ernie.  That will kill some time.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 13, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Wednesday afternoon my brother and sister-in-law depart for sunny Florida for a week.  They deserve a get-away.  They both work so hard, and my sister-in-law's mother has been committed to an Alzheimer's facility.  They are off to visit my sister-in-law's sister living in the Orlando area.  The Pirates, meanwhile, have Spring Training games set while they're down there, but all the games during that week are in Bradenton.
> 
> Their dog, Teddy gets dropped off at the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate for the duration of their trip.  Those of you fortunate enough to have young children in your lives may be familiar with a character in the Disney version of A.A. Milne's Winnie the Pooh series, Tigger.  Tigger is a tiger who is overly enthusiastic about everything.  His tail is a spring and he bounces on it from distraction to distraction. He is boisterous and loud and disruptive and fun beyond control.
> 
> ...



Carly the mighty mini doxie will be living with us for a few days later this week.  Our routine changes quite a bit while she is around.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 13, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



That's good to know.  But I still worry about you.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Wednesday afternoon my brother and sister-in-law depart for sunny Florida for a week.  They deserve a get-away.  They both work so hard, and my sister-in-law's mother has been committed to an Alzheimer's facility.  They are off to visit my sister-in-law's sister living in the Orlando area.  The Pirates, meanwhile, have Spring Training games set while they're down there, but all the games during that week are in Bradenton.
> ...



Those are cute dogs.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 13, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> OK...6 pages behind. Not awake enough right now to try to catch up. Partner's' mom/mom in law just about ready to serve breakfast. Therapy this afternoon. Progress is slow and pain levels barely manageable. Nauseous most of the time and bored to tears. Other than that, I'm fine.



So sorry Ernie.  Wish there was something more to do than just care.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 13, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...








Daisy's natural state.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Mar 13, 2017)

Woke up this morning to about 3 inches of snow.  Looks like another days close to the coffee pot!


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 13, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Woke up this morning to about 3 inches of snow.  Looks like another days close to the coffee pot!


The weather guessers are calling for 1"-3" today with an additional 1"-3" tonight.  That means either we wake up to two inches tomorrow or a foot and a half.

Mid march snow.  Let's hope that the apple growers don't get bit by this immoral weather.  It's been in the sixties and seventies up until now.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 13, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Woke up this morning to about 3 inches of snow.  Looks like another days close to the coffee pot!



I think you guys in the upper midwest may have dodged a bullet.  I don't think Chris and the others in the northeast probably will though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 13, 2017)

The nausea Ernie S., that is usually due to some medication that isn't agreeing with you.  I would call the doc and mention it.  He might know what the culprit is immediately and be able to change it.  You sure don't need that on top of everything else.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 13, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> OK...6 pages behind. Not awake enough right now to try to catch up. Partner's' mom/mom in law just about ready to serve breakfast. Therapy this afternoon. Progress is slow and pain levels barely manageable. Nauseous most of the time and bored to tears. Other than that, I'm fine.



The key is keeping yourself occupied with something you like doing.
Do you do reloading like shot gun shells?
Just an example.
The pain will eventually get better each day and will become more manageable.
You are still in our prayers Ernie.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 13, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> OK...6 pages behind. Not awake enough right now to try to catch up. Partner's' mom/mom in law just about ready to serve breakfast. Therapy this afternoon. Progress is slow and pain levels barely manageable. Nauseous most of the time and bored to tears. Other than that, I'm fine.


REALLY strong peppermint tea will help your nausea; it has a smooth muscle relaxant.  It has to be peppermint, and get tea with the highest percentage of peppermint you can find.  Celestial Seasons Peppermint Tea is good--100% peppermint.   Let it steep a long time--5 minutes (if you don't have a teapot, just cover your cup while it steeps to keep it hot).  Drink two mugs full right in a row.   It may not be strong enough to cure you, but it will help some.
Poor Ernie, you probably fell asleep half way through this, so have your caretaker read it before he/she goes shopping.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 13, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> OK...6 pages behind. Not awake enough right now to try to catch up. Partner's' mom/mom in law just about ready to serve breakfast. Therapy this afternoon. Progress is slow and pain levels barely manageable. Nauseous most of the time and bored to tears. Other than that, I'm fine.



Makes you want to kick the idiot that says pain is weakness leaving the body.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 13, 2017)

Ernie these tasty little morsels are sold on Amazon... Best thing I have ever run into for queasy stomach... Hey 900 billion Chinese can't all be wrong...


----------



## task0778 (Mar 13, 2017)

OldLady said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I think we should all have an open mind about most things.   And I'm not real cool about sitting in judgement of anyone else's beliefs as long as they aren't harming anyone else.   I'm thinking about getting a book about Wicca just to learn something.   Rest easy though, I promise not to cast any spells on anyone.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 13, 2017)

task0778 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > task0778 said:
> ...


We have a few witches here, I'm told.  Not sure they're Wiccans, though.  You'll meet them if you hang around.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 13, 2017)

I know who they are.
I myself, am not a witch.
Just sayin'.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 13, 2017)

task0778 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > task0778 said:
> ...


Wiccans revere nature. They don't cast spells.
Yes, reading is a good start. Once you can connect with what tickles your ear, you will find yourself on many paths. All of mine lead to one entity, but that is not for a discussion here in the CS.

I was just chatting about my difficulty in finding a store here that sells what I prefer to have around me at home.


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I think, two-three bottles of red portwein wouldn't be extra


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 13, 2017)

The snow is strange today.  Been pretty steady all day, but the parking lot has  less snow than when I got to work this morning.  Twenty three degrees currently.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 13, 2017)

I completed installing the last of the 'smart' switches in the Great hall Saturday.  My robotic overlord, Alexa, can now turn on and off the lights in my east and north bay windows, brighten and dim the track lighting over the fireplace and my television set, turn on and dim or brighten the track lighting in my bedroom as well as a table lamp there, and control the HVAC system.

I want to get four more 'smart switches' to control the lights in the foyer and front portico as well as the exterior lights on the west portico and the back door.  Two 3 way motion detectors for the basement lights and four 4 foot LED shop light replacement fixtures for the eight foot long fluorescent fixtures in the basement.  All those upgrades will run me a whopping $500! 

The George Jetson lifestyle ain't cheap, nor is it going to happen all at once.  The Nosmo King lifestyle calls for an investment at the local greenhouses later next month.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 13, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> The snow is strange today.  Been pretty steady all day, but the parking lot has  less snow than when I got to work this morning.  Twenty three degrees currently.



Are you having wind that is blowing the snow?


----------



## OldLady (Mar 13, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I know who they are.
> I myself, am not a witch.
> Just sayin'.


I don't feel it's our place to say, though.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > The snow is strange today.  Been pretty steady all day, but the parking lot has  less snow than when I got to work this morning.  Twenty three degrees currently.
> ...



No, not really.  Probably warmer higher up in the atmosphere.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Mar 13, 2017)

It snowed this morning until just after 0800.  Then it stopped and the sun came out nice and pretty.  Then about 1630 it began to snow again and is still snowing.  How about a little mercy here.  I'm ready for spring already!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Awww!  She is just precious!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> It snowed this morning until just after 0800.  Then it stopped and the sun came out nice and pretty.  Then about 1630 it began to snow again and is still snowing.  How about a little mercy here.  I'm ready for spring already!



I hear you!!  Come onnnnnn spring!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 13, 2017)

Getting tired of trying to walk Karma in the new neighborhood and loose mean dogs are unaccompanied by owners and chase us. I take a big stick now. Tomorrow, I plan to make a pointy end. I love dogs. But I will kill one that tried to hurt her...or me. 3 nights in a row now, loose dogs have came at us. Each time, I waved my stick and they backed off..thankfully. But its getting old, this shit.

Meanwhile, I was chatting with a lady two days ago at the thrift shop and she was just crazy about Karma and said she wants another dog because hers died some time back but when she goes to the pound or no kill shelter...its all pit bulls. So I wonder what the fuck is the deal about this town being pit happy? Buncha duck dynasty castoffs needing mean dogs to guard their meth labs or something?

I'm ready to go home. But I won't until a house is available. Meanwhile..no more walks in the neighborhood. We will stick to the back and front yard..and my pointy staff.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 13, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Getting tired of trying to walk Karma in the new neighborhood and loose mean dogs are unaccompanied by owners and chase us. I take a big stick now. Tomorrow, I plan to make a pointy end. I love dogs. But I will kill one that tried to hurt her...or me. 3 nights in a row now, loose dogs have came at us. Each time, I waved my stick and they backed off..thankfully. But its getting old, this shit.
> 
> Meanwhile, I was chatting with a lady two days ago at the thrift shop and she was just crazy about Karma and said she wants another dog because hers died some time back but when she goes to the pound or no kill shelter...its all pit bulls. So I wonder what the fuck is the deal about this town being pit happy? Buncha duck dynasty castoffs needing mean dogs to guard their meth labs or something?
> 
> I'm ready to go home. But I won't until a house is available. Meanwhile..no more walks in the neighborhood. We will stick to the back and front yard..and my pointy staff.



Apply for dog catcher.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 13, 2017)

Too old.
I just wish people would take care of their own dogs and not let them run around free to harass or worse...get run over.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 13, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Too old.
> I just wish people would take care of their own dogs and not let them run around free to harass or worse...get run over.








Some days you're just genius Gracie.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 13, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Thanks!  She gets that a lot!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 13, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Hombre's sore toes,
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, 007, Sixfoot and all others we hope will find their way back.

Those in the snowstorm, fear not.  The sun will come again.


----------



## malnila (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi. I just joined and heard all the kewl kids hung out here. I'll be back to get up to speed but it's getting late for me.


----------



## Kat (Mar 14, 2017)

I am sure Foxy will be glad to see you.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 14, 2017)

malnila said:


> Hi. I just joined and heard all the kewl kids hung out here. I'll be back to get up to speed but it's getting late for me.



Oh noes!  malnila?    Howdy stranger we meet again.  Hope life is treating you well.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 14, 2017)

I have been up four hours already with snow removal work.  Brrr, a whole ten degrees.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 14, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> I have been up four hours already with snow removal work.  Brrr, a whole ten degrees.



It is so mild in England I am wearing a t- shirt without my usual winter coat.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 14, 2017)

malnila said:


> Hi. I just joined and heard all the kewl kids hung out here. I'll be back to get up to speed but it's getting late for me.



malnila I assume you are the malnila that I know?   So happy you have joined us!  You'll find the Coffee Shop a pretty kewl place for sure and a handy refuge from some of the rough stuff out there.  So welcome, get comfortable and join right in.  First timers receive a complimentary beverage:


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 14, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I have been up four hours already with snow removal work.  Brrr, a whole ten degrees.
> ...



And this can be the contrast here in New Mexico this time of year.  Sometimes on the same day.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 14, 2017)

malnila said:


> Hi. I just joined and heard all the kewl kids hung out here. I'll be back to get up to speed but it's getting late for me.



Welcome!


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 14, 2017)

What all this does is bore me near to death. I DO things and GO places. I fix things here and at Doc's and I socialize. Yes, one day a week I hole up and avoid other people, but that s my choice.
My partners refuse to let me isolate.
Their household consists of husband, wife.mother-in-law and 3 children 11, 10 and nearly 7. The little guy has been my best buddy since he was learning to walk and is a fantastic young man.
Last night, they cooked supper and loaded everyone and everything in the van and showed up here just after 7 PM.After a check of my swelling and ensuring the circulation in my foot was good, we ate and at their insistence, I got into a robe and we headed out to the gazebo for a cigar. I was actually OUT SIDE for an hour and a half after which I was gently helped back to bed.
Today, the depression and nausea are gone. Deb (the mother-in-law) showed up with a few things from the store and made me coffee and breakfast.
I've taken my morning dose of Elequis to prevent clots, but haven't needed pain medication since about 1 AM.
I am a lucky man!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 14, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> What all this does is bore me near to death. I DO things and GO places. I fix things here and at Doc's and I socialize. Yes, one day a week I hole up and avoid other people, but that s my choice.
> My partners refuse to let me isolate.
> Their household consists of husband, wife.mother-in-law and 3 children 11, 10 and nearly 7. The little guy has been my best buddy since he was learning to walk and is a fantastic young man.
> Last night, they cooked supper and loaded everyone and everything in the van and showed up here just after 7 PM.After a check of my swelling and ensuring the circulation in my foot was good, we ate and at their insistence, I got into a robe and we headed out to the gazebo for a cigar. I was actually OUT SIDE for an hour and a half after which I was gently helped back to bed.
> ...



Yay.  It does look like things are looking up.  You are indeed a blessed man to have so many people who love you Ernie.  Nevertheless we'll keep those prayers and positive vibes coming.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 14, 2017)

Woke up this morning to 60 degrees.......  Seriously considered turning the heat on........ 

BTW, Jasper tested negative for FeLV so Monday a week ago he received his first FeLV booster just in case, Thursday night he started running a fever and not eating so we brought him back to the vet Friday.  They gave him and anti-nausea shot.  His fever disappeared Friday night but he remained lethargic and wouldn't eat and would cough, have dry heaves until last night/this morning.  He ate and looks much better so it may have been a reaction to the FeLV injection, at least that's what the vet thinks.  Watching him to make sure he keeps improving.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 14, 2017)

Back when I was a wee shaver, Pop would take us out to eat at Napoli's Restaurant down at Broadway and Third.  Don't look for it, the area has been demolished and a new highway was built back in the 70s.

But, in earlier times, the intersection of Broadway and Third not only had Napoli's but a Pennsylvania Railroad watchtower manned by a switchman.  Locomotives would rumble by and lights in the tower would indicate the status of the tracks that ran along the north bank of the Ohio River.

Barriers would lower, bells would ring, lights would flash and a freight train carrying steel or coal or bulk freight would roar passed.  The boxcars would be painted with mobile billboards indicating what might be inside.  Firestone Tires, Blue Bonnet Margarine, Hormel Ham, Libby's Peaches.  At the end of the train came the caboose.  Smiling friendly railroad workers would lift their mugs of coffee or offer a wave to the kids with their noses pressed against the car windows.  We always enthusiastically waved back.

Pop would wheel his big old Buick into the parking lot at Napoli's.  The aroma of garlic and basil and oregano wafted through the frosted glass doors.  Inside, we would see sights that dazzled a six year old's imagination.  Soft pink and green neon tubes concealed behind a frame cast their intoxicating glow upon murals of old Italy.  Vesuvius spewing smoke, gondoliers plying the canals of Venice, the Coliseum in Rome promising gladiatorial combat.  "Dad!" said I "This is the most beautiful place I've ever seen!"  That was a line Pop would tease me about for the rest of his life.

The food was wonderful to my palette.  There was even a shaker with grated Parmesan cheese right there on the table!  Not a green cardboard can with a Kraft label on it, but, in my mind, actual grated chees from some great wheel back in the kitchen.

We could hear the trains as they rolled along the steel rails just outside.  I wonder if that switchman ever climbed down from the tower for a plate of spaghetti?


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 14, 2017)

OK. I've lasted 12 hours without pain meds. That's enough for now. I just swallowed a dilaudid and am about to crap out.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 14, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> but a Pennsylvania Railroad watchtower manned by a switchman. Locomotives would rumble by and lights in the tower would indicate the status of the tracks that ran along the north bank of the Ohio River.
> 
> Barriers would lower, bells would ring, lights would flash and a freight train carrying steel or coal or bulk freight would roar passed. The boxcars would be painted with mobile billboards indicating what might be inside. Firestone Tires, Blue Bonnet Margarine, Hormel Ham, Libby's Peaches. At the end of the train came the caboose. Smiling friendly railroad workers would lift their mugs of coffee or offer a wave to the kids with their noses pressed against the car windows. We always enthusiastically waved back.



My Grandfather and Father both worked on the PRR. My father went to work during WW 2 at the age of 17 in the Car shops in Terre Haute Indiana and worked until he was 18, the legal age to work in Train Service. Except for farming, the only job he ever had... He did serve two stints in the U. S. Army... "46 to 48" he volunteered and was stationed in  post war Germany and was recalled during The Korean Conflict  and served in the Philippines for 2 years... His seniority on the RR kept right on accumulating during his Military Service... He ended up having 43 years of seniority at his retirement...

Dad took me (8 or 9yrs old) to work with him one time on what the called a local train... This work train ran 7 days a week out of Decatur Il and went to Peoria, Il, stopping at just about every little small community along the way at mainly Grain elevators and some industrial business's... This was in the early "60's"... I was fortunate enough to be able to ride the front end (Engine) during the daylight hours. The train left in mid afternoon and traveled the 80 miles (est)... Dark came and I was loaded up on the Caboose to a wonderful supper of Ham sandwiches and potato salad. Dad had stopped at a little grocery store and got a dozen hammies (10 cents a piece) and the tator salad. My favorite spot was in the copula... The round trip took about 10 to 12 hours (160 miles estimate)... When we arrived at the RR yards in Peoria, Dad had to get off the caboose and do some work... I was given strict instructions to stay right there in the copula...

The reason I started this little story was my Dad use to buy candy and throw off the caboose to kids and my mom would pretend to get mad at him for spending the money on penny candy... She new he still done it and I found out later that she really didn't care, she just like to give him hell once in awhile

I was very fortunate young man to be able to experience this part of history...


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 14, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > but a Pennsylvania Railroad watchtower manned by a switchman. Locomotives would rumble by and lights in the tower would indicate the status of the tracks that ran along the north bank of the Ohio River.
> ...


Of course the cupola would be the place to be!  How much fun would that be?  Travel on the train all day!  Talk about life long memories!

And candy from the train would be wonderful.  All the free candy we ever got as kids came from the float the Shriners rode on in parades.

I take that back.  Grandma always had a candy dish, but she stocked it with 'grown up' candy like those little white taffies with jellied fruits in them.  Brach's made them and they were disgusting, when I knew there could have been chocolate covered peanuts or malted milk balls in there.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 14, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> OK. I've lasted 12 hours without pain meds. That's enough for now. I just swallowed a dilaudid and am about to crap out.



IMO, while of course you don't want to take more pain meds than you need, you shouldn't wait until you really NEED a pain killer.  Your body will heal more quickly if you keep the pain suppressed and don't wait until you have to have the pain meds.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 14, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



I have had a lifelong love affair with trains, most especially the old coal burners, but the old diesels were pretty good too.  And I will still drive out of my way to get to a crossing to watch the train go by.  And Hombre and I have taken many trips on the sight seeing trains around the country.  

But travel on the train is not that great these days.  There isn't a lot of the old elegance there once was.  I miss the cabooses, and white linen draped tables in the dining car and conductors who really made it dramatic and fun.  And traveling through the night at 90 mph across the plains on not that well maintained track and with bored switchmen monitoring the traffic is a bit unnerving to me.


----------



## malnila (Mar 14, 2017)

Hiya Foxfyre.

Can you believe I found my way here? This is a huge thread but I'm bound and determined to catch up on the doings of old friends and (hopefully) new ones too.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 14, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...


I rode Amtrack from Pittsburgh to Penn Station in Manhattan a few years back.  It's a trip I've taken uncountable times before, but usually by car or plane.  I know that from my home to my friend's home in Brooklyn is an eight hour drive.  Somehow, with all the stops in Pennsylvania and a delay in Philly when we switched from a diesel to an electric locomotive, it still took eight hours!

But it was more like riding a bus.  There was a 'dining car' but it was more like bowling alley fare than anything to get excited about.  And it was over priced.

The nice part was a comfortable seat and going around Horse Shoe Curve outside Altoona, Pennsylvania.  The nasty part was Penn Station.  Vin Scully, broadcaster of Dodger's games from when they played in Ebbet's Field through their move to Los Angeles said after the old Penn Station was demolished back in the early 1960s "We used to come into Manhattan like Kings.  Now we come in like rats."


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 14, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > OK...6 pages behind. Not awake enough right now to try to catch up. Partner's' mom/mom in law just about ready to serve breakfast. Therapy this afternoon. Progress is slow and pain levels barely manageable. Nauseous most of the time and bored to tears. Other than that, I'm fine.
> ...


Most of my hobbies involve power tools and firearms. I'm not mobile enough for either about now, but I am doing some reading and refining the design for my upcoming dining room table project.
My daily carry pistol IS clean as a whistle.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 14, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Learn to play video games!


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 14, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > OK. I've lasted 12 hours without pain meds. That's enough for now. I just swallowed a dilaudid and am about to crap out.
> ...


I hate these things and what they do to my thought process. While I did do a lot of recreational drugs, including opiates back until 1972 I never became addicted to anything but alcohol
BUT my addiction to alcohol came very, very close to killing me and the thought of being dependent on a chemical terrifies me. I take no more than is absolutely neccessary, perhaps, at times, to my detriment, but this is who I am.
I have no problem taking a pill to relieve pain and actually just called the doctor informing him that I will be critically low by tomorrow. (big deal for me), but except for pre therapy, I will not pre-medicate.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 14, 2017)

When I said I was a fortunate young man, I failed to mention I had been across Country on Passenger train by the time I was 14 years old. The last trip was from St Louis to Los Angeles in 1968... Some of the memories... Very heavy cutlery and Dinnerware...  And the observation dome cars out west...


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 14, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Oh my GOD no! I'm sorry, but I consider video games a complete waste of time and intellect. If you find some value in manuvering around a digital landscape killing zombies, have at it, but I don't do video games and haven't since the mid 70's when I played freecell as a sobriety test.


----------



## Dalia (Mar 14, 2017)

malnila said:


> Hiya Foxfyre.
> 
> Can you believe I found my way here? This is a huge thread but I'm bound and determined to catch up on the doings of old friends and (hopefully) new ones too.


Bonsoir Malnila from France


----------



## Dalia (Mar 14, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Hello, the same way for me , i have a collection of vidéos games chez moi, i use to be able to play it easely now i lost the touch.
I  like mario bros, i have the collection  ++++ more old games that i think i will  sold on Ebay soon.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 14, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> When I said I was a fortunate young man, I failed to mention I had been across Country on Passenger train by the time I was 14 years old. The last trip was from St Louis to Los Angeles in 1968... Some of the memories... Very heavy cutlery and Dinnerware...  And the observation dome cars out west...
> 
> View attachment 116786


I'll bet next month's paycheck that the heavy dinnerware was made here in East Liverpool, Ohio.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 14, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Order you a Hoyle's Casino game from Amazon.






It offers a fairly challenging array of casino games from craps to various poker games, etc.--you play against computer characters that do have a personality of sorts. 

We also have the Hoyle Card games but get the older classic version if you can because it is much better than the latest edition--I really enjoy playing bridge, pinochle, spades, rummy etc. again against computer characters.

And Hoyle Board Games also offers some entertainment.

None of them are just mindless games but do require you to think and strategize at least to some extent.


----------



## malnila (Mar 14, 2017)

Dalia said:


> malnila said:
> 
> 
> > Hiya Foxfyre.
> ...



Merci!!! And that is the extent of my French.


----------



## Dalia (Mar 14, 2017)

malnila said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > malnila said:
> ...


It is very good to know how to say thank in a different language


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 14, 2017)

malnila said:


> Hiya Foxfyre.
> 
> Can you believe I found my way here? This is a huge thread but I'm bound and determined to catch up on the doings of old friends and (hopefully) new ones too.



Well don't worry about reading the whole thread.  You couldn't anyway since the three Coffee Shops before this one were all deleted because of software problems.  Coffee Shop IV will see the seventh anniversary of the Coffee Shop thread(s) in May.

Some of the faithful do take the time to catch up from the last time they were here, but most of us probably read the last couple of pages and that's it.  Anyhow, it is just like any other meeting place.  Those that drop in now and then just pick up from where they come in.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 14, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




That's great and exactly what I was saying. 
Stay busy with things and down time will fly by.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 14, 2017)

malnila said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > malnila said:
> ...



Me too.  Well not entirely.  I can also say sacre' bleu and parlez vous francais? and I can read crepes and escargot on a menu.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 14, 2017)

hey malnila did you see that E9 inadvertently fledged today?  Fell off the branch he was perched on and now nobody knows of his whereabouts.  Hoping he'll return to the nest.  He was apparently unhurt in the fall and Harriett and M15 fed him on the ground today and are no doubt sticking close to him.

(malnila and I have been monitoring the same eagle cam since December.)


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 14, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 116486
> ...


They should cancel it here, too.  With the extreme changes in day-night throughout the year, it's useless.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 14, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Ernie these tasty little morsels are sold on Amazon... Best thing I have ever run into for queasy stomach... Hey 900 billion Chinese can't all be wrong...
> 
> View attachment 116574


They are great, but can be tough on teeth


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 14, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Getting tired of trying to walk Karma in the new neighborhood and loose mean dogs are unaccompanied by owners and chase us. I take a big stick now. Tomorrow, I plan to make a pointy end. I love dogs. But I will kill one that tried to hurt her...or me. 3 nights in a row now, loose dogs have came at us. Each time, I waved my stick and they backed off..thankfully. But its getting old, this shit.
> 
> Meanwhile, I was chatting with a lady two days ago at the thrift shop and she was just crazy about Karma and said she wants another dog because hers died some time back but when she goes to the pound or no kill shelter...its all pit bulls. So I wonder what the fuck is the deal about this town being pit happy? Buncha duck dynasty castoffs needing mean dogs to guard their meth labs or something?
> 
> I'm ready to go home. But I won't until a house is available. Meanwhile..no more walks in the neighborhood. We will stick to the back and front yard..and my pointy staff.


I noticed the same problem at our animal control facilities.  Loads of pits, but little else.  I had to find a private foster outfit to find my little girl.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 14, 2017)

Twelve pages behind but I've made it back. I'm having so many problems posting here


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 14, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Twelve pages behind but I've made it back. I'm having so many problems posting here



Maybe use a different browser?  Or call it to admin's attention?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 14, 2017)

Thinking of ChrisL tonight and hoping she still has power.  I think she's the last of our 'regulars' who could still be in the eye of the storm.

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Hombre's sore toes,
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, 007, Sixfoot and all others we hope will find their way back.

_“It was one of those March days when the sun shines hot and the wind blows cold: when it is summer in the light, and winter in the shade.” 
― Charles Dickens, Great Expectations_


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 15, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Thinking of ChrisL tonight and hoping she still has power.  I think she's the last of our 'regulars' who could still be in the eye of the storm.
> 
> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> ...



Thanks!  All is fine here.  I didn't lose power.  I went to work.  The snow changed over to rain which washed most of it away, so this morning we probably have only a couple of inches on the ground.  Thanks for the mention!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 15, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> malnila said:
> 
> 
> > Hiya Foxfyre.
> ...



I'm guilty of only reading the last couple of pages.  Lol.  Sometimes I miss things though.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 15, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I'm guilty of only reading the last couple of pages.  Lol.  Sometimes I miss things though.



I died three days ago, but I'm back.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 15, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Oh my GOD no! I'm sorry, but I consider video games a complete waste of time and intellect. If you find some value in manuvering around a digital landscape killing zombies, have at it, but I don't do video games and haven't since the mid 70's when I played freecell as a sobriety test.



Video games are far superior now to the 70s games. They are like virtual reality, and its like being in an action movie where you are the main character. Not to mention that the art work is often high quality and moving around in a virtual world is quite fascinating in itself. I like sniping enemies through telescopic sights and watching the blood spray out. Although I must admit I have not played any games for a year or two. Because my computer is now obsolete and will not play new games. I wanted to play doom 4 but it will not run on my computer and its only two years old. I cannot play the latest games because even upgrading my system would not be enough speed. I would have to get an entire new computer, and I can't be bothered to do that.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 15, 2017)

Sudoku online keeps your brain from getting quite as forgetful.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 15, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Twelve pages behind but I've made it back. I'm having so many problems posting here


Sounds personal.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 15, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > malnila said:
> ...


You're less lazy than I am.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 15, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Sudoku online keeps your brain from getting quite as forgetful.


Never understood Sudoku but then again I've never been a math person, 2+2= 22........ right?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 15, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I don't think it is a matter of lazy and I sure don't think of you as the lazy type.    Busy people don't always have the time to read a lot of catch up pages.  So I'm happy when folks pop in to say hi and share a bit of now.  That's kind of how it is in real life for most of us even.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 15, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


My current battle is Spring has sprung with allergen levels extremely high hence I'm generally miserable, so lazy is interprable........  The mulberry tree which shed it's leaves about a month ago already has fresh growth.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 15, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I'm dealing with spring allergies too--probably the huge juniper in front of our house.  I don't think I deal with the more oppressive side effects that you do though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 15, 2017)

By the way, where do I file a complaint about false advertising or product representation?


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 15, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> By the way, where do I file a complaint about false advertising or product representation?



I forgot to eat the box or wrappers.  The directions were a bit vague.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 15, 2017)

Oh, and do you guys know what day this is in addition to hump day?


----------



## esthermoon (Mar 15, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Oh, and do you guys know what day this is in addition to hump day?


It really looks so tasty!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 15, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and do you guys know what day this is in addition to hump day?
> ...



It does doesn't it?  But it is International Pi Day.  Our math wonks will appreciate that.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 15, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...








Because pumpkin should be represented.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 15, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...



Hey Montro, I thought I would boost your ego a bit here.  This kid was on "Little Big Shots" this week and she really does know every bone in the body, where it is, what its function is, and can locate it on the skeleton including all those bones in the skull.  I have taken quite a bit of anatomy and I wouldn't have been able to name probably even half of them.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 15, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



On the plus side, those were all bones I knew.    Unfortunately, those large skull bones were not the ones on my last exam.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 15, 2017)

Actually, Pi day was yesterday. Happy 138th birthday,


----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 15, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Sudoku online keeps your brain from getting quite as forgetful.
> ...




I Play a game called word bubbles on my tablet.  That keeps my brain about as sharp as it's ever gonna get.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 15, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Twelve pages behind but I've made it back. I'm having so many problems posting here
> ...


I switched over to Firefox and it seems to working better.  Thanks for the hint.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 15, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Sudoku online keeps your brain from getting quite as forgetful.


I agree!  I thought Sudoku was out of my league but found a game that featured colors and symbols.  After I mastered those, I found I was able to do the number games, as well.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 15, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Sudoku online keeps your brain from getting quite as forgetful.
> ...


Apparently these days that would be correct, as long as you feel good about your answer.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## blackhawk (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## Sbiker (Mar 15, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my GOD no! I'm sorry, but I consider video games a complete waste of time and intellect. If you find some value in manuvering around a digital landscape killing zombies, have at it, but I don't do video games and haven't since the mid 70's when I played freecell as a sobriety test.
> ...



In student times I created whole pack of levels for Doom 2  As I see pictures - in Doom 4 there are the same monsters but with new graphics?


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 15, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Actually, Pi day was yesterday. Happy 138th birthday,



Wow, it's a reason to celebrate!!! But I've lost it and next day is day of Webmaster, 4.04


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 15, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



It seems he's a programmer, to use such examples, depending of type of value 

If he would be an accountant, 2+2 = 79 ( 50 to boss, 25 to accountant and 4 in official documents )))


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 15, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



How do you find Angry Birds - and awesome game for tablets?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 16, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Hombre's sore toes,
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, 007, Sixfoot and all others we hope will find their way back.

_There is no terror in the bang but only in the anticipation of it.



_


----------



## Kat (Mar 16, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> ...




Love it! ♥


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 16, 2017)

Kat said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...



Katty, my dear, are you not sleeping again! Go to bed, I'll mentally cloak you with soft warm blanket


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 16, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I've never played Angry Birds but those who do say it is fun.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 16, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I notice her post was right after midnight which would have been just after 11 p.m. just a week ago.  I think Kat is much like me and has a hard time readjusting her sleep schedule to daylight savings time.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 16, 2017)

Kat is nocturnal.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 16, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...




I love my kindle fire but I have not played angry birds either.  Mostly word games or crossword puzzles.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 16, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



I do have some Facebook games on my Kindle Fire which I also love, but never loaded Angry Birds.  Probably should try that for long sessions of waiting in doctor's offices and occasionally at the hospital.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## Sbiker (Mar 16, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



You lost a several hours of fun. Download it immediately, especially Angry Birds in Space


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 16, 2017)

Good reports from my doctor visit today. Swelling is way down and stitches and staples removed. The wounds from surgery look pretty good and X-rays show some healing.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 16, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Good reports from my doctor visit today. Swelling is way down and stitches and staples removed. The wounds from surgery look pretty good and X-rays show some healing.View attachment 117065



Face it, your field goal career is shot.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 16, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Good reports from my doctor visit today. Swelling is way down and stitches and staples removed. The wounds from surgery look pretty good and X-rays show some healing.View attachment 117065


Good!  I've been patiently waiting cuz I want a DRINK!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 16, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Good reports from my doctor visit today. Swelling is way down and stitches and staples removed. The wounds from surgery look pretty good and X-rays show some healing.View attachment 117065


Holey KRAP!  I haven't seen anything that alarming since my partner shattered his ankle (almost a year ago).  Three big chunks and lots of little pieces.  He's still dealing with the aftermath.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 16, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Good reports from my doctor visit today. Swelling is way down and stitches and staples removed. The wounds from surgery look pretty good and X-rays show some healing.View attachment 117065


Keep going and maybe they'll remake the Six Million Dollar Man with you as the star.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 16, 2017)

Made spaghetti sauce with Italian sausage served over baked spaghetti squash.  Baking as opposed to boiling the squash really brings out the nutty sweet flavor of the squash.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 16, 2017)

Cold temps here, but the killer has been those 20-30 mph winds from the North.  Brutal!  At least we haven't any new snow.  Since the partner and I spent a fair amount of my Spring Break clearing up a surfeit of frozen precipitation, I'd be just as please not to have to repeat our labors.
Soon, I will have been doing this job, grave shift (except a few brief intervals) for 20 years.  I am tired, and I am ready to retire.  Since I want my retirement to be "permanent", I will continue for a few years longer until a mortgage and an auto payment are abolished.  Then, I will spend my free time gardening, and husbanding my goats and chickens.  Fresh milk and eggs...guess I'll be eating lots of omelets, cheese, and macaroons.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 16, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Made spaghetti sauce with Italian sausage served over baked spaghetti squash.  Baking as opposed to boiling the squash really brings out the nutty sweet flavor of the squash.


I love squash and sausage but a milder sausage is more my speed.  Sounds like a good dinner though.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 16, 2017)

My belly has been grumbly today, but I still got an Oreo Blizzard from DQ.  The little one and I are doing movie night, and we're going to eat our Blizzards and watch The Secret Life of Pets.  I'll just have to deal with the possible bad belly tomorrow.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 16, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Good reports from my doctor visit today. Swelling is way down and stitches and staples removed. The wounds from surgery look pretty good and X-rays show some healing.View attachment 117065


Good job, stay on Pace now.  Don't try and rush anything.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 16, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Cold temps here, but the killer has been those 20-30 mph winds from the North.  Brutal!  At least we haven't any new snow.  Since the partner and I spent a fair amount of my Spring Break clearing up a surfeit of frozen precipitation, I'd be just as please not to have to repeat our labors.
> Soon, I will have been doing this job, grave shift (except a few brief intervals) for 20 years.  I am tired, and I am ready to retire.  Since I want my retirement to be "permanent", I will continue for a few years longer until a mortgage and an auto payment are abolished.  Then, I will spend my free time gardening, and husbanding my goats and chickens.  Fresh milk and eggs...guess I'll be eating lots of omelets, cheese, and macaroons.



I've had a lot of cheesy omelets but never one with macaroons.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 16, 2017)

My dreams come true. Which is why I was a bit freaked out on this salve I used a few days ago. VIVID dreams. Prophetic. The animals that appeared in the dream meant change is coming. Today...two days later...I got the call. There is a low income unit available now. We have been waiting 10 months for it...and today...its there. Waiting. But we declined. Upstairs, one bedroom. Its at home...so it was hard to do. Still, we cannot do stairs. And we cannot move immediately due to the hell of a mess it will cause in the switching AGAIN from county to county for medical coverage, plus giving timely notice to our housemate we truly like and will miss. Timing is just not right. So...after discussing it with the manager of the unit and MrG, we decided to pass on it and wait for the upcoming 2 bedroom that will be available anywhere from 3 months to 6 months from now.

We get to go home! Soon!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 16, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> My belly has been grumbly today, but I still got an Oreo Blizzard from DQ.  The little one and I are doing movie night, and we're going to eat our Blizzards and watch The Secret Life of Pets.  I'll just have to deal with the possible bad belly tomorrow.


"Secret Life of Pets"...thumbs up.  A DQ blizzard...consume at your risk!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 16, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Cold temps here, but the killer has been those 20-30 mph winds from the North.  Brutal!  At least we haven't any new snow.  Since the partner and I spent a fair amount of my Spring Break clearing up a surfeit of frozen precipitation, I'd be just as please not to have to repeat our labors.
> ...


Me neither, but I may have to experiment when I have lots of eggs and milk...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 16, 2017)

Gracie said:


> My dreams come true. Which is why I was a bit freaked out on this salve I used a few days ago. VIVID dreams. Prophetic. The animals that appeared in the dream meant change is coming. Today...two days later...I got the call. There is a low income unit available now. We have been waiting 10 months for it...and today...its there. Waiting. But we declined. Upstairs, one bedroom. Its at home...so it was hard to do. Still, we cannot do stairs. And we cannot move immediately due to the hell of a mess it will cause in the switching AGAIN from county to county for medical coverage, plus giving timely notice to our housemate we truly like and will miss. Timing is just not right. So...after discussing it with the manager of the unit and MrG, we decided to pass on it and wait for the upcoming 2 bedroom that will be available anywhere from 3 months to 6 months from now.
> 
> We get to go home! Soon!


All things in time, Gracie...all things in time.  Karma isn't just your furkid.  I'm crossing everything that will cross for you...you and Mr.G.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 16, 2017)

I'm torn, to be honest. I want to go home. But...in a way..THIS is home now. 
The tie breaker for us is...IF something happened to housemate..we would have to move again. Going home in subsidized housing..we never have to move again. And...I get my beach back.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 16, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I'm torn, to be honest. I want to go home. But...in a way..THIS is home now.
> The tie breaker for us is...IF something happened to housemate..we would have to move again. Going home in subsidized housing..we never have to move again. And...I get my beach back.


That's a tough choice, Gracie.  If only there were some accommodation to be made with your current housemate?  Alas, it is not your beach, and it is cold, snowy, and has unleashed dogs.  Perhaps things will all fall into place, finally, for you?


----------



## task0778 (Mar 16, 2017)

Home for me is wherever Mrs. T is, I am the luckiest man on the face of the planet.  Hope it is the same with you and Mr. G.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 16, 2017)

It has its pros and cons here. Same as there. The clencher is...never having to move again. Housemate has relatives. If he dies before we do (he had a heart attack 3 years ago), relatives he never speaks to will descend upon this house like vultures and out we go. Again. So as much as I do like it here...our options are go home and never have to move again.


----------



## task0778 (Mar 16, 2017)

Gracie said:


> It has its pros and cons here. Same as there. The clencher is...never having to move again. Housemate has relatives. If he dies before we do (he had a heart attack 3 years ago), relatives he never speaks to will descend upon this house like vultures and out we go. Again. So as much as I do like it here...our options are go home and never have to move again.



Moving sucks.   We just moved out of our house that we built and lived in for 16 years.   It was a hard thing to do, but medical problems made it necessary.   Hopefully you end up wherever it makes you happiest.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 16, 2017)

For us....17 years managing an apartment complex....owner died and property sold by the daughters...moved into a house and was there 13 years. Supposed to sit in rockers and watch the sunset in our older years at that house, but owner asked for it back. Wound up homeless for 3 months, found this place, been here a month. Up in the mountains. Beautiful. Cold, but so pretty. Still...4 hours from beach. I am not a mountain gal. I am a beach gal. Home is 30 years there. Here....temporary. But at least we are out of the damn car and are warm in a room with kitchen privileges.

Going home means beach again. And it will be ours. Nobody telling us we have to move because it is government controlled with us paying what we can afford. No private garden. No balconey. No small patio. Just two old people waiting to die with a bunch of other old people in the same boat.

Yes. Its hard. I'm sorry you had to do it too.


----------



## task0778 (Mar 16, 2017)

Gracie said:


> For us....17 years managing an apartment complex....owner died and property sold by the daughters...moved into a house and was there 13 years. Supposed to sit in rockers and watch the sunset in our older years at that house, but owner asked for it back. Wound up homeless for 3 months, found this place, been here a month. Up in the mountains. Beautiful. Cold, but so pretty. Still...4 hours from beach. I am not a mountain gal. I am a beach gal. Home is 30 years there. Here....temporary. But at least we are out of the damn car and are warm in a room with kitchen privileges.
> 
> Going home means beach again. And it will be ours. Nobody telling us we have to move because it is government controlled with us paying what we can afford. No private garden. No balconey. No small patio. *Just two old people waiting to die with a bunch of other old people in the same boat.*
> 
> Yes. Its hard. I'm sorry you had to do it too.



Well at least you got us.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 16, 2017)

Yes..and the CS kept me breathing during that rough time. Fact. 
I am grateful.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 16, 2017)

Gracie said:


> It has its pros and cons here. Same as there. The clencher is...never having to move again. Housemate has relatives. If he dies before we do (he had a heart attack 3 years ago), relatives he never speaks to will descend upon this house like vultures and out we go. Again. So as much as I do like it here...our options are go home and never have to move again.


I agree, moving sucks!  While I hope to move only one more time, that is not to be.  As it looks, I will be living in the place in Anchorage a few years longer, after I move the goats from here to Willow.  The partner's injury last year looks like it will put him out to Willow before I can retire.  Mixed blessings, that.  I will have to commute only about 10 minutes to work for the few years I still have to commute.  I will also have lots of time to clean up the hoarder's nest in Anchorage before we try to sell it.  I will still be moving my stuff to Willow over the next several months.  Too bad the partner will cock-block my plans for a B&B at every juncture.
I'm still crossing my hooks for the best outcome for you and Mr.G, Gracie.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 16, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Made spaghetti sauce with Italian sausage served over baked spaghetti squash.  Baking as opposed to boiling the squash really brings out the nutty sweet flavor of the squash.
> ...


I used the mild sausage, the wife doesn't like spicy foods.  Growing up the only squash I ever had was acorn squash baked with butter and brown sugar, now I eat squash of all kinds though on rare occasion I still have the acorn squash the way my mom made it.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 16, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > It has its pros and cons here. Same as there. The clencher is...never having to move again. Housemate has relatives. If he dies before we do (he had a heart attack 3 years ago), relatives he never speaks to will descend upon this house like vultures and out we go. Again. So as much as I do like it here...our options are go home and never have to move again.
> ...


I hope things go smoothly for you too, GW. Our housemate is going to lose us, and he said today he dreads it cuz he enjoys us being here. We enjoy him, too. I just wish it wasn't such a hoarder place and having to weave. If it was trash stuff, if the piles toppled, no worried. Its just trash stuff. But it isn't. Its very fine antiques..delicate in many areas..worth a shitload of money. Just sitting and piled and crammed and dusty. I hold my breath every time I walk past the mazes because I am afraid of knocking something over that is worth more than anything we own combined. Of course we would not be liable, but I would feel horrible if we broke something.


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 16, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Made spaghetti sauce with Italian sausage served over baked spaghetti squash.  Baking as opposed to boiling the squash really brings out the nutty sweet flavor of the squash.



Damn, I want spaghetti right now, but eating porridge, because food in my home suddenly ended and my schedule wouldn't give me another chance to eat till dinner!!!!


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 16, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Cold temps here, but the killer has been those 20-30 mph winds from the North.  Brutal!  At least we haven't any new snow.  Since the partner and I spent a fair amount of my Spring Break clearing up a surfeit of frozen precipitation, I'd be just as please not to have to repeat our labors.
> Soon, I will have been doing this job, grave shift (except a few brief intervals) for 20 years.  I am tired, and I am ready to retire.  Since I want my retirement to be "permanent", I will continue for a few years longer until a mortgage and an auto payment are abolished.  Then, I will spend my free time gardening, and husbanding my goats and chickens.  Fresh milk and eggs...guess I'll be eating lots of omelets, cheese, and macaroons.



)) It's my dream too. I already tried to live in village, but in practice I had time only for gardening, not for pets and agriculture works, because I freelanced in web, and time periods of clients activity usually coincide with periods, I need to work on farm. So, I left all farm activity, gathering money in net, and buying all I want from neighbours... I think, when I would be elder and wireless Internet faster - I'll continue this life


----------



## Gracie (Mar 17, 2017)

I shouldn't be listening to my music collection. It's making me sad.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 17, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I'm torn, to be honest. I want to go home. But...in a way..THIS is home now.
> The tie breaker for us is...IF something happened to housemate..we would have to move again. Going home in subsidized housing..we never have to move again. And...I get my beach back.



When the time comes you'll know what to do.  I'll add that to the prayers and positive thoughts streaming your way.  Until then embrace what joy is given to you now.

I am reminded of the conversation--Disney's new movie--between Cinderella and Mr. Lizard (the footman on her carriage that the Fairy Godmother created from a lizard.)  The magic of course would end at midnight.  Cinderella exited the golden carriage and looked at the steps leading up to the palace and the ball.

Cinderella:  "I'm frightened Mr. Lizard."
Mr. Lizard:   What?
Cinderella:  I am not a princess.  I am just a girl.
Mr. Lizard:   And I am just a lizard, not a footman.  Enjoy it while it lasts!

Really good movie by the way with just the right mix of human characters and animation.  It is like living inside a fairy tale for just a little while.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 17, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Hombre's sore toes,
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, 007, Sixfoot and all others we hope will find their way back.

Irish toast:
*May you never forget what is worth remembering,
Or remember what is best forgotten.
May the roof above us never fall in, and may we friends gathered below never fall out.






*


----------



## Big Black Dog (Mar 17, 2017)

Happy Saint Patrick's Day!  Don't forget to wear something green so you don't get pinched.  Wonder how long it took Saint Patrick to run all the snakes out of Ireland?


----------



## OldLady (Mar 17, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Baked butternut is my favorite.  Spaghetti squash is good, but it's so easy to overcook.  Never know how it's going to come out.


----------



## esthermoon (Mar 17, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I shouldn't be listening to my music collection. It's making me sad.


Do you have only sad songs in your music collection?


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 17, 2017)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


You're right, you have to go to your own place.  You took a chance with this new experience but it wasn't a permanent solution.  

A two bedroom!  Yay.  The ocean!  They'll be in your business every year but give it all up, it's a better situation than what you have been through.  

Best of luck.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 17, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



For us it was always summer squash that we grew massive amounts of in our garden.  And the way it was usually prepared was sliced thin, lightly breaded, pan fried.  Quite tasty.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


I like it raw, dipped in onion or ranch dip or cooked in dishes, never had it breaded.


----------



## esthermoon (Mar 17, 2017)

I love squash!


----------



## OldLady (Mar 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


It is awesome chunked, tossed in oil and grilled on skewers on the grill.  It actually develops some flavor that way--nutty and not too squishy.


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 17, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Happy Saint Patrick's Day!  Don't forget to wear something green so you don't get pinched.  Wonder how long it took Saint Patrick to run all the snakes out of Ireland?




I just started by fresh Zhigulevskoe... Hope it would not be so crazy at the end of day )


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 17, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Saint Patrick's Day!  Don't forget to wear something green so you don't get pinched.  Wonder how long it took Saint Patrick to run all the snakes out of Ireland?
> ...



Okay Zhigulevskoe won't translate in my translator.  More information please.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 17, 2017)

Is anybody having corned beef and cabbage today?  We might have cabbage.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 17, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Typically I saute it with cabbage, onion, shredded carrots, red/yellow/orange peppers and ham or sausage.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 17, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I shouldn't be listening to my music collection. It's making me sad.



 listened to Joni Mitchell's album. 'ladies of the canyon' recently and it bought tears to my eyes.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## Dajjal (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## Sbiker (Mar 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Ha-ha!  Look at it:






P.S. But I'm using fresh, non-bottled version. Most famous Soviet beer, grew by Vienna beer in 30x ))


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 17, 2017)

I know that hockey pucks are frozen, I know that they are sometimes shot at more than 100mph, but I'd never actually considered this before.  Now that I have read this, it seems obvious they'd want a little extra protection.  What surprises me is that more goalies don't use the extra plastic cover that hangs off of the bottom of the front part of their helmet to help protect the neck.

For goaltenders, more protection, the better


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 17, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Cold temps here, but the killer has been those 20-30 mph winds from the North.  Brutal!  At least we haven't any new snow.  Since the partner and I spent a fair amount of my Spring Break clearing up a surfeit of frozen precipitation, I'd be just as please not to have to repeat our labors.
> ...


I love working closely with the natural cycles and my animals.  Ithe seems like there's so little time when I'm working two other jobs.


----------



## esthermoon (Mar 17, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 17, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> I just started by fresh Zhigulevskoe...











*Zhigulevskoe* is the most well-known and popular beer brand since the Soviet times. Notably, it is with the release of a Zhigulevskoe batch in 1990 Baltika Breweries kicked off its history. Now Zhigulevskoe is produced according to a traditional recipe and in compliance with GOST using only modern equipment and high-quality raw materials, which ensures the high quality of beer and its excellent taste.

Baltika started continuous production of Zhigulevskoe in 2003. Already by 2005 Zhigulevskoe brewed in Baltika took one of the leading positions on the Russian beer market and the first place in its segment. Today among the great variety of beer products named Zhigulevskoe Baltika‘s brand is the clear leader with the market share of 2.5% (AC Nielsen agency, June 2012).


----------



## Gracie (Mar 17, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I shouldn't be listening to my music collection. It's making me sad.
> ...


No. They are great songs. They just remind me of a different life.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 17, 2017)

Green beer for all.


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 17, 2017)

blackhawk said:


> Green beer for all.
> View attachment 117196


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 17, 2017)

I'm beginning to get Spring Fever even as the snow outside is piling up.  Probably an additional three inches tonight, but it should be all melted off by Sunday afternoon (wishful thinking at its maximum)

I just ordered replacement flower pouches for the ones that have served me so well for the past seven growing seasons.  Come Spring and the opening of the green houses, I'll stuff them full of impatiens and sweet potato vines and hand them from the railing around the North Portico with a few to spare as gifts for Mom and my brother and sister-in-law.

I have to install the automatic watering system for the window boxes.  Already looking at web sites offering planting ideas for the window boxes. I've tried colea in them, but those plants are such bullies they tend to crowd out other plants.  Maybe in their own containers they won't be such punks.

Daisy the Mutt and my brother's dog Teddy have been getting along famously, even as they have been left alone all day here in the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate.  I haven't come to clunking their heads together like a couple of coconuts after misbehaving, but bedtime is trying as they vie for my attention and insist that I, the human, am actually their mattress and lay on me as if I was stuffed with eider down.  We wrestle around, I claim my share of the bed that I paid for leaving them with just enough room to doze and dream.

Teddy kicks and runs and jumps in his sleep, Daisy has to be checked periodically to see if she's still alive as she sleeps like the dead.  I tend to signal search planes and tread water in my sleep so there is all kinds of action going on atop the pillow top mattress.  The brother and sister-in-law come home Monday and Teddy rejoins them that evening.  Tomorrow I get to sleep in a bit, if Teddy allows me.

By the way, I hope everyone enjoys St. Patrick's Day with fun and safety.  St. Patrick's Day is something like New Year's Eve in that it's like amateur night.  All those folks who think they can hold their liquor try partying harder than perhaps they should.  A good night not to test your car insurance coverage and stay home off the roads.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 17, 2017)

Gracie said:


> No. They are great songs. They just remind me of a different life.



Gracie I empathize with you... I have a deep connection to music from my past and can be moved to some pretty emotional feelings when in certain moods... I love the fact I have memories both good and bad and certain music triggers memories of long lost loves, friends and good times...

I think I am probably one of the few that hears a tune and thinks of a time or person in my life and not some blasted music video... Maybe my age?

Just enjoy gracie, just enjoy the memories...


----------



## Gracie (Mar 17, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> I think I am probably one of the few that hears a tune and thinks of a time or person in my life and not some blasted music video... Maybe my age?


You are not the only one, hon.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Is anybody having corned beef and cabbage today?  We might have cabbage.


We won't be having CB&C until Sunday.  Unfortunately we all work and won't have the chance until then.  It's my night Sunday, so I'm cooking CB&C, boiled taters, and Irish soda bread on the side.  Then more boiled taters for dessert!
The partner had corned beef for breakfast this morning, and it was the best tasting CB I've ever had.  I asked the chef where he got the meat and he told me (Costco!?!)  So I got some for Sunday dinner.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 17, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > No. They are great songs. They just remind me of a different life.
> ...


Isn't it the same for all of us?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 17, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Then more boiled taters for dessert!







I love tators...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 17, 2017)

I grew my first successful batch of taters last year.  Saved several for seed taters for this years.  Did you know, if you want to use them for seed taters, you shouldn't wash them?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 17, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



GW  I have conversed with several younger folks who immediately think of Music Videos... Their loss imho...


----------



## task0778 (Mar 17, 2017)

Drinks all around, on me.   Been here a whole week, got 100 posts under my belt and feelin' frisky.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 17, 2017)

task0778 said:


> Drinks all around, on me. Been here a whole week, got 100 posts under my belt and feelin' frisky.



Cyber Gin & Tonic in a Bucket, NFL...  Please


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 17, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...



How young?  I thought that the music video channels mostly did reality TV these days.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 17, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Then you no doubt were not raised in the south.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 17, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 117153


How cute is that!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 17, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Hombre's sore toes,
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, 007, Sixfoot, SFC Ollie, and all others we hope will find their way back.

_*



*_​


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 18, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Raised all over even in the south but with a Northern Michigan raised mother...........


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 18, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I hear that.  I was actually brought up in the southwest, but most of the moms in our little town migrated from Texas so I was brought up on Texas southern fried food and soul food.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 18, 2017)

And is anybody else seeing a large blue balloon showing up in posts now and then?  It shows up in mine and also other people's now and then?


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 18, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> And is anybody else seeing a large blue balloon showing up in posts now and then?  It shows up in mine and also other people's now and then?


I did see that yesterday.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 18, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> And is anybody else seeing a large blue balloon showing up in posts now and then?  It shows up in mine and also other people's now and then?


No.  What is it?


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 18, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Then you no doubt were not raised in the south.



That egg is part of a USMB wide egg hunt that Coyote and I started.  See announcements


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 18, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And is anybody else seeing a large blue balloon showing up in posts now and then?  It shows up in mine and also other people's now and then?
> ...



Easter Egg Hunt!!!

See announcements.

I wanted to have folks roam around the board for fun and get to know the place better.  Coyote was able to make it happen.  She really did a good job.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 18, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Cool idea!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 18, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Agree with O.L., cool idea.  But I never would have thought of 'egg' seeing that balloon.  But I will now.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 18, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Just a quick idea that Coyote did a nice job of bringing to life.  Runs through April 16th.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 18, 2017)

There are prizes...sort of...


----------



## esthermoon (Mar 18, 2017)

What the hell we had a black out here...almost two hours


----------



## OldLady (Mar 18, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> There are prizes...sort of...


Since I don't plan on going to jail, I wonder how much I could sell it for if I win.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 18, 2017)

OldLady said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > There are prizes...sort of...
> ...



  Yes, you would not be a likely candidate to use that prize. 

I'd wait until a ban, you have more leverage then.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 18, 2017)

I don't think I'll win since I don't generally go into any threads with thread titles I deem hateful or unacceptable .  And alas, there are a lot of them out there.  But oh well. . .

It will be fun for those who don't discriminate and have time to do it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 18, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> What the hell we had a black out here...almost two hours



No fun.  But glad you got your power back.  We have those here every now and then too.


----------



## esthermoon (Mar 18, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > What the hell we had a black out here...almost two hours
> ...


This is the second time this month...black for over 2 hours both times


----------



## Gracie (Mar 18, 2017)

So..I wake up to rain. 
I wanted it to be pretty outside today. Guess it is LOTR's day for me.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 18, 2017)

OldLady said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did stop by Doc's for a bit after my doctor visit 2 days ago. I've managed to get in and out of bed by myself and I am currently sitting in the wheel chair, considering heading outside on the deck. I've collected my lap top bag and I know where an insulated, covered coffee mug is. If I can manage making a cup of coffee, I'll be headed out to the deck. I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 18, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > I
> ...


GO Ernie!   Good man.
You'll be revamping Doc's in no time, making it fully wheel chair friendly, now that you know what it feels like to be caught in one.

P.S.   We're pretty short on celebratory, positive emogees.  Closest I could come to a cheerleader.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 18, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> I love squash!


 I HATE squash! My parents grew a half dozen different squashes, each more horrid than the other and I was forced to eat it as a child. I've done just fine for the last 50 odd years without it. The ex once convinced me spaghetti squash tasted just like spaghetti and I tried it. That was 20 years ago and I never did forgive her for that.
I'm an adult. I will not eat foods just because "they are good for me", "taste like chicken" or will "put some meat on your bones".
If I want Oreos and ice cream for supper, I will have Oreos and Ice cream


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 18, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


OK!!!! I made it to the kitchen and fixed me a cup of coffee and out to the deck.I used the walker after finding I couldn't get into the kitchen because the coffee table had been moved there so there was room around the sofa bed.
I spent maybe 40 minutes out there, but found my lower leg and foot swelling dramatically.
The current resident of the guest house came home from work and got the coffee table out of the way and brought the wheel chair out. I was able to elevate my foot some and get the swelling down a bit. More importantly, I was able to get back inside and to the kitchen in the chair.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 18, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


So now you can get outside and inside while sitting in the chair?  How about to the bathroom from your bed?  That would be good.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 18, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> And is anybody else seeing a large blue balloon showing up in posts now and then? It shows up in mine and also other people's now and then?



negative


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 18, 2017)

I went to update my FAFSA today for 2017-2018, because I'm less than 2 months from the end of this semester and I need my financial aid to be renewed for the next.  Strangely, they want my 2015 information. I guess they are going to use things a year behind now, because they let you fill out the FAFSA before the fiscal year ends?  Whatever the case, it made things easy for me.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 18, 2017)

Okay, got back about an hour ago from an overnight in Gallup, no not the interview yet the wife just wanted to see what the area looked like.  She thinks it's doable but I wasn't impressed by any stretch of the imagination............  Long drive and I will sleep well tonight.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 18, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And is anybody else seeing a large blue balloon showing up in posts now and then? It shows up in mine and also other people's now and then?
> ...


Doesn't look like a negative to me.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 18, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...


The power company employees probably got extra break times.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 18, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, got back about an hour ago from an overnight in Gallup, no not the interview yet the wife just wanted to see what the area looked like.  She thinks it's doable but I wasn't impressed by any stretch of the imagination............  Long drive and I will sleep well tonight.......



Wow, El Paso to Gallup and back in a day?  That is a long haul. And I know what you mean.  I might think long and hard about moving to Gallup--I think it might take a special kind of person to really feel at home there.  But I know some good folks who are from there and have met some good people there.  I suspect when the time comes, you and Mrs. R will know what you need to do.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 19, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Hombre's sore toes,
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, 007, Sixfoot, SFC Ollie, and all others we hope will find their way back.

_I believe in taking chances and living your life. Sometimes doors open and others close and you have to figure out which one you're going to take. I'm always for the one that's challenging.--Gisele Bundchen




_​


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 19, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Then more boiled taters for dessert!
> ...


Those look so good.  I just leave them in the pot so they stay hot and when I smoosh them, the butter melts and I also put a nice dollop of sour cream on top.  

My son in law makes smashed potatoes.  Just like that but at the end, he uses a masher and presses them down for you.  

I love taters too.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 19, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, got back about an hour ago from an overnight in Gallup, no not the interview yet the wife just wanted to see what the area looked like.  She thinks it's doable but I wasn't impressed by any stretch of the imagination............  Long drive and I will sleep well tonight.......
> ...


Not one day, it was an overnight.  If it had been a day trip I'd still be asleep and probably wouldn't wake up until Tuesday.........


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## saveliberty (Mar 19, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > I love squash!
> ...



What do you mean, "if you want Oreos"?


----------



## esthermoon (Mar 19, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > I love squash!
> ...


I'm sorry you were forced to eat squashes! 
How do you feel today Ernie? I hope your health problems are fixed now!


----------



## esthermoon (Mar 19, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 117441


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 19, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 117451


Obviously he forgot where he stored all his nuts........  His wife isn't happy.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 19, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



One thing that occurred to me.  Mrs. R might have a good shot at a good job there because not a lot of people would agree to move there. Due to a corporate buyout years ago, our son found himself without a job in a very tight job market in his field.  They were living in a lovely area on the Gulf coast at the time and the best offer he got was in a very small grubby little Texas panhandle town with no scenery, no amenities.  But because there was nothing better offered, he accepted and off they went.  And it turned out wonderful for them.  They thrived financially, found a great church, made great friends, and they loved it there and expect to retire and live out their days there.

You never know.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 19, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Well this is a State job which given New Mexico's three year long budget issues could disappear if that program ultimately gets cut.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 19, 2017)

Update on April the Giraffe:  Today's post.

“Keepers have noted a calming down of the calf and April carrying everything a bit towards the rear. This is exactly what we want! Wax caps are still in place. Appetite remains strong.”

Just what happened the day before I had my baby--he had been so active all along that when he settled down that day before I went into labor, I was afraid he had died.  We're finally getting close, folks.
Animal Adventure Park Giraffe Cam - YouTube


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 19, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> I grew my first successful batch of taters last year.  Saved several for seed taters for this years.  Did you know, if you want to use them for seed taters, you shouldn't wash them?



People usually don't wash taters during storing and then seeding... But you should just shake the soil from them...


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 19, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> What the hell we had a black out here...almost two hours



In city it's really bad, because you cannot use gas generator... But it's time to think about children ))))))))


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 19, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 117451
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 19, 2017)

What was funny is it's still fairly cool up in Gallup, on the trip home we finally turned the car AC on low by the time we hit T or C, it was 90 degrees.........  We woke up Saturday morning in Gallup to 28 degrees........


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 19, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



That is something to consider.  I'm not sure if state jobs work like federal jobs where people are just moved around as old jobs are eliminated and new jobs created.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 19, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Probably not but there are other potential positives, once in the system it is easier to move to another in-State job elsewhere.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 19, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 117511


Which one is stuffed........?


----------



## Kat (Mar 19, 2017)

Finally back.....this round. What an exhausting job it is buying a house, and moving, and traveling, and staying in motels.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 19, 2017)

Old Spice commercials don't usually make sense, but I do find them funny.  This one is hilarious for some reason:


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 19, 2017)

Kat said:


> Finally back.....this round. What an exhausting job it is buying a house, and moving, and traveling, and staying in motels.



What is it now though--less than two months and you'll be in your new home, getting settled, and how hard it is won't seem so hard.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 19, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Old Spice commercials don't usually make sense, but I do find them funny.  This one is hilarious for some reason:



  I will have to say it didn't inspire me to go out and buy a bottle of Old Spice, but it was entertaining.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 19, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


ve


Sarah G said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Have you ever tried colcannon?  It's a traditional Irish dish and one of my favorites, especially this time of year.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 19, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...


I had to look it up.  It looks really good.  I love cabbage too.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 19, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Cabbage or kale, with lots and lots of butter!  Now that's comfort food in my book!  And it's simple to make.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 19, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


It is simple, I'll try it.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 19, 2017)

Tonight is my night to cook dinner and we will be having a belated traditional meal of corned beef and cabbage.  The corned beef was recommended by a chef friend of mine who serves it in his restaurant.  It's the best I've ever had.  We'll also have fresh-baked Irish soda bread and a berry pie.  Irish fare is pretty simple, and is "soul food" for Irishmen.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 19, 2017)

Kat said:


> Finally back.....this round. What an exhausting job it is buying a house, and moving, and traveling, and staying in motels.


We who have military families sympathize with you,Kat . Consider: Move household goods, car and family of 4 from Maryland to Washington state. Then a move with all that stuff back to Maryland, then to Columbus, Ga., back to MD, to Ft. Campbell,KY. Then it's off to Germany, another move back to Maryland. Next is a move back to Germany, next is Ft Leonard Wood, MO. and finally to a homestead in Charlotte.That's 9 moves in 20 years with more family and accumulated junk and stuff. The moves back to Maryland was for the family to stay while I vacationed for a year in Korea or Vietnam twice. Yer darn right! Moving is a chore


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 19, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...


Looks like the Irish version of bubble and squeak.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 19, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 117511


These Golden Labs have the prettiest faces.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## blackhawk (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 19, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 117511
> ...


Mine does..........


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 19, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...


My health problems will take a couple months, perhaps longer to "fix", but I am making progress every day. I spent an hour out on the deck today and treated myself to a $30 cigar. I have managed to get to where I can pretty much take care of myself, short of laundry and getting to my vehicle to drive away. It will be at least 2 weeks before I can drive or eve put weight on my left foot.


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 19, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I usually use mayonnaise with cabbage. How it could be - to eat butter with it?

Another recipe - to stew cabbage with tomato sauce and sausages 

P.S. Hmm, now I understand - it's a close for my second recipe... It's in interesting, I'll try to make the same next days, when I would have time and will


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 20, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Ours does too.  Pretty face, white teeth, clear eyes, very alert.  We, by we = daughter's doggies, also have a funny and cute Pekingese.  That Lab is still the pretty one.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 20, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


When you say mayo with cabbage is that something like coleslaw?  I love that with chicken or ham.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 20, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Mashed potatoes are best with butter.  I like my steamed cabbage with vinegar and boiled potatoes and corned beef with mustard.  I'll admit, I did pick up the taste for french fries with mayonnaise when I lived in Europe.


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 20, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Yes, fresh cabbage witj mayo. You could add conservated green pease too... Someone adds boiled eggs or fresh cucumber. Ham or chicken is good, but I prefer them in "olivie" - with same green pease, boiled eggs, but with conservated cucumber, potato and maybe carrots with mayo. And without cabbage. Like this:


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 20, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


Looks like my kind of dish.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 20, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Finally back.....this round. What an exhausting job it is buying a house, and moving, and traveling, and staying in motels.
> ...



I can relate as Hombre was transferred a LOT in our younger days and it sometimes took two or three houses in a town before we were fully settled.  So we have moved 20 times in all.  We have moving down to a fine science but evenso, it is a day's hard work or longer at best.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## OldLady (Mar 20, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


How did you break your leg?   The "concrete dust in my hair" thing has had me wondering.  Were you caught in a tornado, or did the concrete dust come from your cast?


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 20, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Guess my pun fell flat........  All that work for nuttin'.......  I haz a sad.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 20, 2017)

I just got here Ringel, and I got it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 20, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I see that Coyote or somebody is hiding Easter eggs in the Coffee Shop again.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 20, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Yes.  Sorry.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 20, 2017)

One of the problems with living the way I do: businesses find it difficult to confirm I am who I say I am.  I'm trying to open a bank account with an online bank, this morning I see that there are issues and I can't log in.  I call the number, which gets me sent to another number, and the woman who speaks to me both finds a number of listings in a basic search of my name (not a particularly common name, so that's surprising), and cannot confirm who I am based on the information I've given.  I just scanned and emailed some documents to try to prove my ID.  It's annoying that almost everyone who asks for proof of ID asks for a bill.  I don't have any bills!    That's one of the best things about my job, I don't have to deal with bills.    Luckily I've kept mail from the IRS around, that ought to suffice.

I've had an issue like this before, maybe a decade ago.  A major bank refused to open an account because they couldn't find a credit score listed for me.  I wasn't asking for a loan or anything, just planning to open a savings or checking account, so my credit score didn't seem all that important, but oh well.  Just another example of why I don't like adulting.


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 20, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Yeah, I see them too, but I'm not so qualified, as hackers, to make any joke for responce


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 20, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> I'll admit, I did pick up the taste for french fries with mayonnaise when I lived in Europe.



Pommes Frites, mayonnaise and a couple of liters of beer...


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 20, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I'll admit, I did pick up the taste for french fries with mayonnaise when I lived in Europe.
> ...



Mayo on french fries doesn't sound good to me at all. If I put anything on my french fries, I want ketchup.  Nothing else will do.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 20, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Foxy, I think you are drinking the wrong kind of beer... I think you would be surprised at the taste...


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 20, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Fries shouldn't have anything put on them, other than seasoning.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 20, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...


And that seasoning is only salt....... unless it's boardwalk style fries then it's malted vinegar.......


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 20, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...


I like dipping them in my chocolate shake.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 20, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...


I was demolishing a glass block wall to salvage the 10" by 10" by 4" hollow glass blocks. They were assembled with concrete mortar like a brick wall. I was cutting the mortar joints with a diamond saw (dust in hair). Unfortunately for me, the blocks in the wall (50 inches high and 20 feet long) were attached to each other better than to the floor. The wall fell over, pinning me underneath.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 20, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I like mayo or gravy on fries. Ketchup? If they stopped making that evil stuff today, I bet I wouldn't notice for 20 years.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 20, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...



I don't like ketchup, but it's a lot better than mayo.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 20, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Ack!  No salty fries in my shake!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 20, 2017)

*Well one thing we have learned for sure...



*


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 20, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Its good.  I like potato chips and white milk too.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 20, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...



*Mustard*, Philistines!


----------



## Pogo (Mar 20, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Wowza Ernie. Sorry to hear that.  Speedy recovery pal.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 20, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Mayo on fries is pretty tasty, but nowadays it's doubling down on the grease, carbs, and calories I don't need, or want.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 20, 2017)

Pogo said:


> *Mustard*, Philistines!




Pogo I am positive you and I have been down this road before,with our Austrian friend as a referee...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 20, 2017)

PBS is drumming up funds this evening using an old Roy Orbison concert.  I would almost have expected them to feature Chuck Barry, given recent events.  Either way, the music is definitely worth putting up with being dunned for contributions.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 20, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > *Mustard*, Philistines!
> ...



I wouldn't doubt it.  Shall we invite her in for a plate of les pommes frites?  Them Teutons make some good moutarde.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 20, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> PBS is drumming up funds this evening using an old Roy Orbison concert.  I would almost have expected them to feature Chuck Barry, given recent events.  Either way, the music is definitely worth putting up with being dunned for contributions.



I'm sure there wasn't enough time to put a Chuck Berry show together, including the legal stuff.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 20, 2017)

Pogo said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > PBS is drumming up funds this evening using an old Roy Orbison concert.  I would almost have expected them to feature Chuck Barry, given recent events.  Either way, the music is definitely worth putting up with being dunned for contributions.
> ...


All in due time, I'm sure.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...



Maybe if I drank beer.  

And I might be surprised at the taste.  But some things just aren't appealing I guess until you try it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...



Maybe that's it.  I've learned to make fries with minimum fat loading and I don't want the extra fat and calories in the mayo.  Ketchup even with the sugar content, just seems healthier.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2017)

Pogo said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > PBS is drumming up funds this evening using an old Roy Orbison concert.  I would almost have expected them to feature Chuck Barry, given recent events.  Either way, the music is definitely worth putting up with being dunned for contributions.
> ...



I've been playing some of our old CDs featuring Chuck Berry now and then.  But I don't think I would want a whole concert of him.  But Roy Orbison, that's easy listening in comparison.  Sorry I missed the special.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2017)

By the way, you guys got me wondering, and I had a cabbage I needed to use before it went bad, so I hunted up a good looking recipe and made some colcannon for dinner tonight.  It was pretty good for my first attempt I think.  We ate it all anyway.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Hombre's sore toes,
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, 007, Sixfoot, SFC Ollie, and all others we hope will find their way back.

*We almost let it get by unacknowledged, but today was the vernal equinox.  Spring has officially arrived.*​


----------



## Kat (Mar 21, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> ...




Just gorgeous!


----------



## Pogo (Mar 21, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> By the way, you guys got me wondering, and I had a cabbage I needed to use before it went bad, so I hunted up a good looking recipe and made some colcannon for dinner tonight.  It was pretty good for my first attempt I think.  We ate it all anyway.



Ah Colcannon.  That's what I would have suggested, good choice.  Used to make it for Hallowe'en.


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 21, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...



Hmm, which sort of beer do you prefer? As for me, it seems, I'm returning to light sorts, till the "Faxe" and "Bud", which are like a mineral water by consistency 

But still prefer not conservated, but fresh brewed beer...


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 21, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> And that seasoning is only salt....... unless it's boardwalk style fries then it's malted vinegar.......



You don't add fries to your salt?


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 21, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> By the way, you guys got me wondering, and I had a cabbage I needed to use before it went bad, so I hunted up a good looking recipe and made some colcannon for dinner tonight.  It was pretty good for my first attempt I think.  We ate it all anyway.


I love cabbage. In coleslaw, sauerkraut, cooked with corned beef (yum), stuffed with ground beef and other ways. But my favorite cabbage meal is to separate the leaves of the cooked cabbage and fry it until it starts to char. Frying seems to give cabbage a whole new flavor.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 21, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > And that seasoning is only salt....... unless it's boardwalk style fries then it's malted vinegar.......
> ...


That was my mom........ but she added everything to salt.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 21, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


You're strange.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, you guys got me wondering, and I had a cabbage I needed to use before it went bad, so I hunted up a good looking recipe and made some colcannon for dinner tonight.  It was pretty good for my first attempt I think.  We ate it all anyway.
> ...



Interesting.  I'll have to try that.  We do love our cabbage.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, you guys got me wondering, and I had a cabbage I needed to use before it went bad, so I hunted up a good looking recipe and made some colcannon for dinner tonight.  It was pretty good for my first attempt I think.  We ate it all anyway.
> ...



Hmmm.  Irish and Halloween.  Okay.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 21, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



The eyes getting fuzzier with age is usually a detriment but it also brings some chuckles.  At first glance I read the above sentence as

"I've learned to make fries with aluminum fat loading"

-- and briefly tossed in my head, does she mean she has an aluminum fat loader machine?  Or she loads aluminum fat on there?  

Things that make ya go hmmm.....


----------



## Pogo (Mar 21, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Yup.  Because I'm Irish and I'm scary. 

It's traditional at Hallowe'en actually.  And it involves cooking a trinket in there that bestows some special favor to whoever gets it, something like the New Orleans king cake tradition.


----------



## esthermoon (Mar 21, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Oh...I'm sorry you're not ok now Ernie! I thought your problems were almost solved.
Anyway you will see everything will be ok in a few weeks or less maybe


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 21, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Try the chips and milk.  A couple of chips, a drink of milk and you'll see, I have something here.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 21, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


The problem is I don't really like milk, never had.  My mom told me when I was a baby I refused to drink milk, the doctors told her I would die if she couldn't get me to drink milk, she tried everything and i would just toss the bottle out of the crib.  Finally she handed me a glass of milk, I tossed it, tried again and I wouldn't even take it finally she got so frustrated she screamed at me, threw the milk on me, refilled the glass........  I took it and drank the milk.......  
Nowadays I have to have the milk ice cold with cereal as for drinking it.......  Only on rare occasions and only iced to almost freezing.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 21, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I forgot about kimchi or kimchee. A Korean tradition. I don't think the kimchi at Walmart or in Korean restaurants is half as potent as the native recipe. The kimchi in Korea after eating, will cause you to make people's eyes water when you breathe on them. Almost as bad as eating ramps in Northern West Virginia. School bus drivers wouldn't let students on the bus if you ate ramps the day before. When you finally got to school the teacher made you sit in the back of the room.


----------



## esthermoon (Mar 21, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 21, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


I like milk very cold too.  I love it with spicier chili.  If you eat something that's really burning your tongue, you need something alkaline like milk or cheese.

I drink it with Mexican food and Tony Packo's (Hungarian)


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## Pogo (Mar 21, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



​


----------



## Pogo (Mar 21, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I don't drink milk any more (drank it like water when I was a kid) but after a nice spicy meal I like kheer after an Indian meal (a rice pudding) or _sangkaya_ after a hot Thai meal, which is a sticky rice in coconut custard.  And it is to die for.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 21, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Oh God.  We're lucky to have you with us to tell THAT tale.


----------



## esthermoon (Mar 21, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I like cold milk too Sarah G but only with chocolate!


----------



## OldLady (Mar 21, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Vanilla ice cream on saltine crackers.
Try it before you say anything.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 21, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...


Chocolate milk or white milk with chocolate?


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 21, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I will take that challenge!


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 21, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Actually, it's not milk being alkaline that helps.  Apparently milk binds to the capsaicin which fools our nervous system into thinking spicy food is hot, which lessens the effect.  Water, on the other hand, simply spreads the capsaicin.  It is supposedly similar to the way grease reacts to detergent vs water.  In fact, from what I've read, dairy tends to be just slightly acidic.  Fresh cow's milk has a pH of somewhere from 6 - 6.8.

Why Does Chilli Burn, And Why Does Milk Help Soothe The Pain?

What is the pH level of milk?
Food and Foodstuff - pH Values


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 21, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Nope, not going to try that.  

I do peanut butter on saltines, that's good enough for me.


----------



## esthermoon (Mar 21, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Chocolate milk


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 21, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...



No strawberry milk?  That's yummy.


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 21, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Beware of iced milk, one relative of my grandma died, because of drank cold milk after the summer day... 
In villages here you could buy a 3 liter of natural milk for about of 1$ - it's very tasty, but non-comfortable for some stomaches...  Milk from shops not so tasty...


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 21, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



How about kefir with sweet jam?


----------



## OldLady (Mar 21, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


LOL.  I like crackers and pb, too.  Ice cream on saltines is an old family recipe, from when I was 4 and my mom was in the hospital and Dad was on KP.  I think the entree that night was sardines from the can.  It's actually good, though.  We continued the tradition and I passed it on to my son, along with my contributions in the Desperate Category, fried Cheerios.


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 21, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...


----------



## esthermoon (Mar 21, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


I have to try it! I hope we have strawberry milk here!


----------



## esthermoon (Mar 21, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Never tried! Is it tasty?


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 21, 2017)

I love peanut butter sandwiches. With jam, bananas or marshmallow cream. But the best PB sandwiches are smeared with mayonnaise.  Everyone always says _yuck_ but don't knock it if you never ate it. Another use for peanut butter is to coat it on a chicken to roast it. Tasty.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I don't think we salt excessively, but nothing annoys me more than to order a nice restaurant dinner and everything arrives bland and not seasoned with ANYTHING.  The quality of the food itself and the seasoning is everything.  So I may salt more than the average doctor or dietitian would recommend, and I try hard not to salt too much, but my food is seasoned and tastes good.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 21, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> I love peanut butter sandwiches. With jam, bananas or marshmallow cream. But the best PB sandwiches are smeared with mayonnaise.  Everyone always says _yuck_ but don't knock it if you never ate it. Another use for peanut butter is to coat it on a chicken to roast it. Tasty.


Have you ever had an Elvis?


----------



## OldLady (Mar 21, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


There are some things, like potatoes and pasta that MUST be cooked in salted water or no amount of seasoning afterward will help.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 21, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > I love peanut butter sandwiches. With jam, bananas or marshmallow cream. But the best PB sandwiches are smeared with mayonnaise.  Everyone always says _yuck_ but don't knock it if you never ate it. Another use for peanut butter is to coat it on a chicken to roast it. Tasty.
> ...


Oh yeah! Peanut butter, banana and honey on a hotdog bun. I think Elvis liked them warm or hot.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 21, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Carry a bottle of Texas Pete like Hillary does.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 21, 2017)

Peanut butter or mashed potatoes and Navy bean sandwiches are tasty too. Gotta use the PB or mashed taters so the beans wont fall out of the bread.
Just kidding here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Agree.  Rice falls in that category too.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 21, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


You people are weird........


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I have my favorites too.  But I can't run a kitchen without the basics; i.e. salt, pepper, worcestershire sauce, lemon juice, ketchup, mayonnaise (preferably Miracle Whip), basalmic and apple cider vinegar, mustard, cinnamon, cloves, honey/sugar, vanilla extract.  All other seasonings are optional depending on the recipe or the result I wish to obtain though I do have a well stocked spice rack.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 21, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


I have milk with cereal maybe two or three times a week.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



That must be a Russian thing.     I looked up kefir and it definitely is not a staple in my kitchen.


----------



## task0778 (Mar 21, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Me too, plus oatmeal once in awhile.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 21, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


So is the wife, she likes bananas with Ritz crackers.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I can see how that could work--I do have some dessert recipes using saltines or other kinds of salty crackers.

But a smear of Miracle Whip on a saltine makes a tasty snack for me.   Hombre prefers peanut butter or cheddar cheese on his saltine snacks


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 21, 2017)

task0778 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


I don't use milk in oatmeal, I do however use fruits, maple syrup and a little canola butter.  Also I occasionally add pecans or walnuts.


----------



## task0778 (Mar 21, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Cream cheese and ritz crackers  =>  good.   Maybe a few slices of apple, gotta have the fiber.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



We like our oatmeal pretty plain with a dollop of real butter and a sprinkle of brown sugar. No milk because I prepare it to a texture that doesn't need any thinning down.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2017)

task0778 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Oh yes.  Sliced apple is frequently on our quick treat munchie tray.  I want plain cream cheese on Trisket crackers though.  Got spoiled to that years ago and no other combination tastes as good to me.  The flavored cream cheeses go on bagels.


----------



## task0778 (Mar 21, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Gotta have the milk, but no butter or syrup.  There's a Truvia brown suger product out that reduces the calories by 75%.   Not half bad, we add someheart-healthy, California walnuts to the oatmeal.   Anybody else see those commercials?


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 21, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Also, you need more than just a couple shakes of salt for the pasta water.  You can add some of that water to a too thick pasta sauce.


task0778 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



Oh did you get butter and a splash of milk on your oatmeal too?  Also, we got peanut butter on the bologna sandwiches too.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 21, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > task0778 said:
> ...


Something I used to do but not any more is make grits with crumbled bacon, cheese and lots of butter.  Nowadays I'd have to have my arteries scrubbed if I ate that..........


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 21, 2017)

task0778 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > task0778 said:
> ...


I tried Truvia before but can't get past the after taste.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 21, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


My dad used to put peanut butter on hot dogs........


----------



## task0778 (Mar 21, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Never tried either one.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 21, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Ketchup is even healthier if you make your own.  Make sure the tomato paste contains only tomatoes and the apple will add that bit of sweetness that makes ketchup so tasty.
There are tons of recipes, depending on which spices you prefer.  I use tomato paste (check the label: tomatoes only), dry mustard, ACV, and a grated apple (for sweetness), for the base.  Google paleo ketchup recipes for a choice that might suit your tastes best.


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 21, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...



Offcourse. At least for me, I like fermented milk products very much.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 21, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Seems like they've been replaying the Roy Orbison "Black and White" special every few weeks on PBS.  PBS does have lots of worthwhile shows and I have absolutely no problem contributing to them.  They feature lots of the BBC "costume dramas", too.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 21, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I make goat milk kefir, but have never tried it with jam.  Doe you mix the jam into the kefir?  What kind of jam would you recommend.


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 21, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...



Something like yogurt, but originally not sweet


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 21, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


I rarely cook with salt, unless it's bread, cheese, or cured meats.  I find sufficient flavor in the other seasonings I use.  I do supply salt for company, though.  I knew a guy who would immediately pour half the salt seller onto his food, regardless of preparation.  Guy go nose bleeds if he stood from a squat to stand too quickly.  Salt has its purposes, no doubt, but as a seasoning for a good meal...bleh!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2017)

Tomorrow night we are entertaining my aunt (age 90 but looks and acts 60), my cousin (her sister's daughter), the cousin's daughter and grandson (age 12) from Wichita who are visiting.  Dinner will be my house specialty bar-b-qued pork loin, house specialty potato salad, house specialty baked beans, and cole slaw (probably a Dole cole slaw kit because I haven't been able to improve on the texture or taste--it's pretty wonderful.)

Still deciding on a no hassle but great dessert.  If Albertsons has fresh strawberries, may go with a strawberry shortcake something or other.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 21, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Eggs do best if hard boiled in salted water, too.


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 21, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...



Yes, it's a recipe from childhood - mix sugar or sweet jam with kefir to enjoy it's taste  It really very popular for children, since USSR


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Yes, I know people who use little or no salt.  But food that is supposed to have salt just doesn't taste like anything to me without some salt.


----------



## esthermoon (Mar 21, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


I like yogurt! I think I could love kefir too


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 21, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



"A lot salt is harmful, a few of salt is dangerous"


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Now there's a trick I haven't know about.  What does the salt do for hard boiled eggs?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 21, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...


Obviously, you don't have to find ways to use gallons and gallons of milk!


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 21, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> I love peanut butter sandwiches. With jam, bananas or marshmallow cream. But the best PB sandwiches are smeared with mayonnaise.  Everyone always says _yuck_ but don't knock it if you never ate it. Another use for peanut butter is to coat it on a chicken to roast it. Tasty.



But mayo is gross!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 21, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Salt increases the boiling point of water, egg whites will solidify faster in hot, salty water.  If you want nice, firm boiled eggs, use a bit of salt in the water.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 21, 2017)

task0778 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Only if you mix some smoked salmon, onion powder, and finely diced green olives to your cream cheese.


----------



## esthermoon (Mar 21, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I'm thinking I made a mistake...maybe I should have said " I think I might love kefir too"....


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 21, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Tomorrow night we are entertaining my aunt (age 90 but looks and acts 60), my cousin (her sister's daughter), the cousin's daughter and grandson (age 12) from Wichita who are visiting.  Dinner will be my house specialty bar-b-qued pork loin, house specialty potato salad, house specialty baked beans, and cole slaw (probably a Dole cole slaw kit because I haven't been able to improve on the texture or taste--it's pretty wonderful.)
> 
> Still deciding on a no hassle but great dessert.  If Albertsons has fresh strawberries, may go with a strawberry shortcake something or other.


Sometimes I wish Iived closer to my family.  Not that they would visit, even if I lived next door.  It would be nice to see some of them sometimes, though.  They're always pointing out how expensive it is to come to Alaska...yeah, I guess I know because it costs at least that much to go "down there".


----------



## task0778 (Mar 21, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...





gallantwarrior said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Maybe chives instead of onion powder?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2017)

Speaking of hard boiled eggs, I just saw this and thought of our Sherry who considers deviled eggs a main course :










Really cute idea.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 21, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Unfortunately, some food processes require salt to succeed.  I cannot make cheese without salt (I tried).  I must have salt to cure some meat products like ham or jerky.  We tend to forget how important salt was before electricity, refrigeration, and other modern processes.  Anyone here know that once-upon-a-time meat was immersed in buttermilk to tenderize and preserve it until use?
Sauces, gravies, and marinades originally masked the slightly "off" taste of "old" meat.


----------



## esthermoon (Mar 21, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Speaking of hard boiled eggs, I just saw this and thought of our Sherry who considers deviled eggs a main course :
> 
> View attachment 117770
> 
> ...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 21, 2017)

task0778 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > task0778 said:
> ...


Oh, yeah!  That would work well, too!


----------



## OldLady (Mar 21, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Yeah.  Mustard on fries is normal.  Fries in your shake are normal.  Try it; you'll like it.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 21, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


That reminds me of an aunt that used to eat mayo sandwiches.  Just mayo and white bread.  She was usually three sheets to the wind, though.  Don't know if that had anything to do with it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Tomorrow night we are entertaining my aunt (age 90 but looks and acts 60), my cousin (her sister's daughter), the cousin's daughter and grandson (age 12) from Wichita who are visiting.  Dinner will be my house specialty bar-b-qued pork loin, house specialty potato salad, house specialty baked beans, and cole slaw (probably a Dole cole slaw kit because I haven't been able to improve on the texture or taste--it's pretty wonderful.)
> ...



I live about six blocks from my niece who I see maybe three or four times a year--we see our son and family who lives five-1/2 hours away at least that much.    I live a  couple of miles from my sister that I might see once a month.  I live about 5 miles from my aunt that I try to see a least once a week just to be sure she's okay.  Our daughter in California we see maybe a couple of times a year.

Families that visit a lot see each other regardless of distance.  And those who don't crave the up close and personal interaction don't seem to visit each other no matter how close they live.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



I know folks who eat mayo, lettuce, and tomato sandwiches--no meat or cheese.  That just seems strange to me.


----------



## task0778 (Mar 21, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Throw a little bacon or ham in there and now you got somethin'.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 21, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I went to a tea once where they had little sandwiches like cucumber, tomato, all kinds of vegetables sandwiches.  I made tomato sandwiches once when the electricity went out in a storm and I couldn't cook anything.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 21, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Actually, I LOVE those.  Of course, add a little bacon, and the bread's gotta be toasted, you've got my favorite sandwich.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 21, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


I've always wondered what cucumber or watercress tea sandwiches taste like.  Were they good?


----------



## OldLady (Mar 21, 2017)

I'm reading a book about reading and I don't want to read it.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 21, 2017)

Miracle whip while grilling cheese sandwiches. Yum!
Miracle whip in tuna on a sandwich. Extra yum!
Eating cinnamon candies at the same time with chocolate m&ms. Drool.
Fried green beans with bacon and onion. Like hashbrowns, so make the green beans crispy! Ah. Superb!


Meanwhile....rain. Rain rain rain. Lots and lots of rain. Later this afternoon, thunder and lightening..and more rain. I am so sick of rain.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 21, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


They were pretty bland.  Like the tea.


----------



## task0778 (Mar 21, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Miracle whip while grilling cheese sandwiches. Yum!
> Miracle whip in tuna on a sandwich. Extra yum!
> Eating cinnamon candies at the same time with chocolate m&ms. Drool.
> *Fried green beans with bacon and onion. Like hashbrowns, so make the green beans crispy! Ah. Superb!*
> ...



Include the hashbrowns in there while you're at it.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 21, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Tomorrow night we are entertaining my aunt (age 90 but looks and acts 60), my cousin (her sister's daughter), the cousin's daughter and grandson (age 12) from Wichita who are visiting.  Dinner will be my house specialty bar-b-qued pork loin, house specialty potato salad, house specialty baked beans, and cole slaw (probably a Dole cole slaw kit because I haven't been able to improve on the texture or taste--it's pretty wonderful.)
> 
> Still deciding on a no hassle but great dessert.  If Albertsons has fresh strawberries, may go with a strawberry shortcake something or other.


Might wanna go to a farmers market for organic strawberries. They are at the top of the list for pesticide residue that does NOT wash off.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 21, 2017)

task0778 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Miracle whip while grilling cheese sandwiches. Yum!
> ...


And a scrambled egg. With Tumeric... and cheese. Maybe roll it all up in a flour tortilla.


----------



## task0778 (Mar 21, 2017)

Gracie said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



And a little diced tomato?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 21, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


My daughter and granddaughters are in Japan.  While I'm working on getting a passport, crossing international boundaries is a big deal for most countries.  I wish I could afford to fly them back here, or that they could afford to come back, but thousands of dollars is not always that easy.  I am proud of the fact that my daughter has been (and continues to be) an at-home mother who tends more to her children s' and husband's needs than her own.  I always told her, regardless of your choices in life, always be the best you can be, she's done that...and excellently!
My siblings...not so much.  Some have visited me here, some have not.  Sobeit.  I cannot afford either time nor money to fly South to visit.  They know where I am.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 21, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



The only one of those ingredients I find vaguely appealing is the onion powder.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 21, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Why was the tea bland?

And why waste bread on cucumber?  Just eat some cucumber slices, or hell, just peel a cucumber and eat it like a carrot.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 21, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Plus the shells, when cracked will slide right off the egg. Without salt the shell will tear off chunks of the white. Also, for easy peeling, a dollop of cooking oil in the water will also work.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 21, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


It's what they do.  This is what they look like:




 

The tea is a rather fancy little luncheon for women, mainly.  It's a bland affair, like the sandwich but not all that bad really.  I like doing some things that are outside the norm now and then.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 21, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I switch residences in Charlotte and Ft worth every 2 or 3 months for the past 10 years because of our only grandson. My son lives in Charlotte and I see him often. My brother Bloodrock44 lives near Raleigh and I avoid him as much as possible cause he always wants money.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 21, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Oh, I thought you meant the tea you were drinking was bland, not the event you were at.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 21, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Now there's a trick I haven't know about.  What does the salt do for hard boiled eggs?



Raises the boiling point I presume.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 21, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I don't like hot tea either.  . I like ice tea.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 21, 2017)

Tuna with garlic salt and mayo on a saltine cracker.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



BLT is my favorite sandwich too.  But that isn't the same as tomato and lettuce by themselves.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



And I enjoy both.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Now there's a trick I haven't know about.  What does the salt do for hard boiled eggs?
> ...



I would think it would lower it?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Bloodrock used to be a fairly frequent visitor to the Coffee Shop.  Is he still at USMB?  Give him my regards the next time you talk to him please.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



I do that quite a bit.  Except that I salt the cucumber.  I don't salt the carrot.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Tomorrow night we are entertaining my aunt (age 90 but looks and acts 60), my cousin (her sister's daughter), the cousin's daughter and grandson (age 12) from Wichita who are visiting.  Dinner will be my house specialty bar-b-qued pork loin, house specialty potato salad, house specialty baked beans, and cole slaw (probably a Dole cole slaw kit because I haven't been able to improve on the texture or taste--it's pretty wonderful.)
> ...



I have a hard enough time affording plain old strawberries.  So I'll just take my chances with the pesticide.  I do wash them thoroughly though.  We really don't buy them often enough that it is a serious problem.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 21, 2017)

The last 50 or 60 posts have mainly been about different concoctions that we have tried sometime in our lives... Some of them I would try and more than likely enjoy... I would try all of them... Having an open mind re: food has always been a thing with me... Very few things I have tried in my life, I refuse to try again... I have eaten liver everyway it can be fixed and every byproduct of the organ... Just can't stomach liver, but I have tried it... Can not think of anything else I do not like and believe me I have eaten everything from fish eyes to calf brains... Beef Tongue is a great meal...  Expand your horizons CS's and try some new delicacies...


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> The last 50 or 60 posts have mainly been about different concoctions that we have tried sometime in our lives... Some of them I would try and more than likely enjoy... I would try all of them... Having an open mind re: food has always been a thing with me... Very few things I have tried in my life, I refuse to try again... I have eaten liver everyway it can be fixed and every byproduct of the organ... Just can't stomach liver, but I have tried it... Can not think of anything else I do not like and believe me I have eaten everything from fish eyes to calf brains... Beef Tongue is a great meal...  Expand your horizons CS's and try some new delicacies...



Naw, we're too old to worry about trying new delicacies though I'll taste anything reported to be edible once.  But Hombre and I both enjoy such a wide variety of culinary delights that we don't have time for all that we would like to enjoy.

He shares your dislike for liver though.  Just can't eat it.  So I have to get my liver and onions fix when we're out and about.  I don't make it at home.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 21, 2017)

[


Foxfyre said:


> though I'll taste anything reported to be edible once



At least you will try, foxy...


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 21, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


He comes onto the forums every week or so but doesn't linger. I've told him his old friends keep asking for him so he comes and goes.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 21, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I've never ever cooked anything in salted water.  Can't see the point.  All it does is raise the boiling temp.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 21, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



In other words when Hoss leaves Texas he becomes Worth-less.  Then he comes to Charlotte to be a Charlatan.

​


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 21, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> The last 50 or 60 posts have mainly been about different concoctions that we have tried sometime in our lives... Some of them I would try and more than likely enjoy... I would try all of them... Having an open mind re: food has always been a thing with me... Very few things I have tried in my life, I refuse to try again... I have eaten liver everyway it can be fixed and every byproduct of the organ... Just can't stomach liver, but I have tried it... Can not think of anything else I do not like and believe me I have eaten everything from fish eyes to calf brains... Beef Tongue is a great meal...  Expand your horizons CS's and try some new delicacies...



When you are as picky an eater as I am, trying anything is a terrible idea.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 21, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Split it with something real --- that's what I do in coffee.  A sprinkle of Truvia and a drop of agave syrup.  No aftertaste and I cut my sugar intake not out but at least down.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 21, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > task0778 said:
> ...


My sugar intake is almost nil, the challenge I have is carbs, love carbs with all sorts of bad stuff on them.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 21, 2017)

I'm sitting here laughing at the wife.  They just reported Brady's jersey has been found and who's behind it, she's yelling at the TV; "It's just a friggin' jersey!!  Who the f**k cares!!"


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 21, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


The more you eat, the more you crave them too.  Try staying carb free for one week, you'll feel surprisingly not hungry at the end of the week.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 21, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> I'm sitting here laughing at the wife.  They just reported Brady's jersey has been found and who's behind it, she's yelling at the TV; "It's just a friggin' jersey!!  Who the f**k cares!!"


What happened to it?


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 21, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> I'm sitting here laughing at the wife.  They just reported Brady's jersey has been found and who's behind it, she's yelling at the TV; "It's just a friggin' jersey!!  Who the f**k cares!!"


I agree but the jersey is valued at $500,000. I don't know how or why though.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 21, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


I've done low carb before, it took about three weeks to eventually not feel exhausted and constipated.  Once I broke the barrier I wound up losing 30 pounds in three months.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 21, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


My daughter and family lived near Charlotte while SIL went to Special Forces training.  She hated it.  I guess things have changed a great deal since I lived in NC.  I grew up (mostly) in and around Jacksonville.  People then and there were civil and decent to one another.  Charlotte nowadays...not so much.  I confess, I don't miss the spiders and snakes.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 21, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Now there's a trick I haven't know about.  What does the salt do for hard boiled eggs?
> ...


Yup!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 21, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sitting here laughing at the wife.  They just reported Brady's jersey has been found and who's behind it, she's yelling at the TV; "It's just a friggin' jersey!!  Who the f**k cares!!"
> ...


I wonder how much I could get for my dirty laundry?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 21, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > The last 50 or 60 posts have mainly been about different concoctions that we have tried sometime in our lives... Some of them I would try and more than likely enjoy... I would try all of them... Having an open mind re: food has always been a thing with me... Very few things I have tried in my life, I refuse to try again... I have eaten liver everyway it can be fixed and every byproduct of the organ... Just can't stomach liver, but I have tried it... Can not think of anything else I do not like and believe me I have eaten everything from fish eyes to calf brains... Beef Tongue is a great meal...  Expand your horizons CS's and try some new delicacies...
> ...


My Mom used to get her liver fix away from home, too.  My dad could not even stand the smell of liver cooking.  I've only had liver once that I liked.  I do eat braunschweiger, trimmed with raw onion and mustard on dark bread.  Mostly, I'll cook up organ meats for the cats.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 21, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I live in privileged, white, gated communities. 
Charlotte's just like any other city these days with good and bad places. Texas is more civil and decent.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 21, 2017)

This is the time of year I come to you with an appeal.  Everyone here and, if your town is like mine, most of your neighbors proudly fly the American flag from their property.  A flag jutting out from the front porch or flapping briskly from a forty foot pole in your back yard, we love to fly our flag.

A dirty, tattered, faded American flag is disrespectful, in my humble opinion.  This Spring fly a new, bright beautiful flag.  Our neighbors who are members of the American Legion have a website:

Outdoor-AmericanLegionFlags.com

The flags they offer, and it's a bunch of flags, are American made.  Buying an American flag made in China is like listening on the radio to the Opening Ceremonies at the Olympics.  You get the experience, I guess, but not the whole experience.

You can designate an American Legion Post in your hometown to get a piece of the action.  The American Legion sponsors youth baseball leagues in your hometown.  That's, hopefully, where the kids are and not staring blankly at a screen, like you are now!  Gottcha!

Let's fly a flag we are proud of for all the possible meanings of that word. 

My good friend SFC Ollie turned me on to this site.  He told me that the way to get rid of that flag colored rag you want to replace is to take your worn out flags to the American Legion Post near you and they will respectfully dispose of them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 22, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sitting here laughing at the wife.  They just reported Brady's jersey has been found and who's behind it, she's yelling at the TV; "It's just a friggin' jersey!!  Who the f**k cares!!"
> ...



Brady's Jersey disappeared right after the Super Bowl and there has been a nationwide hunt for it including threats of felony conviction, huge fines, and prison time for the thief or thieves who took it.  Apparently such a garment worn by the winning quarterback is worth major big bucks.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 22, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...



My mother was a depression era mother who could make a 5 star gourmet meal out of a soda cracker, bouillon cube, and a couple of wilted carrots.   She would come see us when I was really under the gun at work and near exhaustion and I would swear there was nothing at all in the house to fix for dinner.  She would rummage in the cabinets and fridge for a bit and the next thing we knew, there would be a good hot meal on the table.

She made wonderful meals, but her crowning achievement in my book was liver and onions that were so full of flavor and literally melted in your mouth.  My mouth is watering just thinking about it.  Unfortunately she died before I could stand at her elbow to see just how she did it.  I have tried and tried to duplicate her recipe and it just isn't the same.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 22, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I did Atkins and other low carb regimes way back when too and you do lose weight.  Unfortunately it won't stay off once you start eating normally again.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 22, 2017)

Gracie said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



One of our favorite breakfasts is seasoned scrambled eggs, crumbled bacon and/or sausage, seasoned fried potatoes (generally seasoned with onion salt while frying in very little oil), green chili, shredded cheese, and a great salsa.  Everybody piles what they want of these ingredients on a large flour tortilla, roll it up, and voila!  One of the best breakfast or lunch or dinner burritos you'll ever eat.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 22, 2017)

Wow, the Coffee Shop has really been jumping today.  I had to go back a half dozen or more pages to find last night's vigil list to post tonight.  I don't mind that at all though.  

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Hombre's sore toes,
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, 007, Sixfoot, SFC Ollie, and all others we hope will find their way back.

_Yesterday was the vernal equinox and today was our first full day of spring.
_​_



_


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 22, 2017)

Yahoo!  First day of Spring!   It's been warmer here, but expected to drop back to single digit temps the next couple of days.  Roads are a mixed bag, icy here, running water there.
The goats were romping around like it's Springtime, though.  I'm still watching for my first kids and there was a newborn kitten in my milk room this afternoon.  Mom moved it ASAP after I made my appearance.  I watched her run off two toms, too!


----------



## Kat (Mar 22, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Wow, the Coffee Shop has really been jumping today.  I had to go back a half dozen or more pages to find last night's vigil list to post tonight.  I don't mind that at all though.
> 
> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> ...




Yippee!!


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 22, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I knew it was stolen, he said it was found.  I was being lazy, not really wanting to look it up.  Anyway:

Tom Brady's stolen jersey from this year's Super Bowl has been recovered after being found in the possession of a member of the international media, according to the NFL.

The league announced Monday that the New England Patriots quarterback's game-worn jersey from Super Bowl LI and another jersey, missing from Super Bowl XLIX, were retrieved after an investigation led by the FBI.

The jerseys were found in Mexico and currently are being authenticated by authorities, Houston Police Chief Art Acevedo said.

Brady's stolen SB jerseys recovered in Mexico


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 22, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


My mom cooked like that.  8 kids and she really was a money manager as well.  

Now her sister had 4 kids and they always ate lunch meat or things they could get for themselves.  Go figure.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 22, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Apologies if I've already shared this one, but there is a sandwich I call The Ohio because it was introduced to me by a young man from Ohio way, way back at the beginning of time.
Sliced tomato, green pepper rings, onion slices, and PEANUT BUTTER.  It's a summer sandwich, all the veggies have to be fresh out of the garden, sliced nice and fat.  The PB goes on both slices of bread.  It sounds disgusting but it's really good.  We weren't even stoned at the time.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 22, 2017)

On a whole nother note, I have a wild turkey hanging around somewhere in my back yard.  I heard him yesterday when I got home, gobbling as I walked to my back door.  This morning, he greeted me full gobble as soon as I walked outside.  It was still dark, so I haven't seen him.
My yard is not his yard.  If he doesn't like it, he can move on.  Just wait til the next door neighbor starts HIS spring activities.  Yikes.  Mr. Turkey might be spending the night in one of the pines on the boundary line of my property.  Behind the lawn is a grown up old field, plenty of places to hide.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 22, 2017)

Good morning all.  Busy day here.  Will do some light touch up housekeeping, trip to the store for a few things, cook for our dinner party tonight.  The weather here has been glorious all week--no wind, mid 70's during the day, but cool nights for sleeping.  I could live with this year round.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 22, 2017)

You all seemed extra hungry yesterday....


----------



## Pogo (Mar 22, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Ah but only if enough people _agree_ that it is.

They should just change their minds.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 22, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Yahoo!  First day of Spring!   It's been warmer here, but expected to drop back to single digit temps the next couple of days.  Roads are a mixed bag, icy here, running water there.
> The goats were romping around like it's Springtime, though.  I'm still watching for my first kids and there was a newborn kitten in my milk room this afternoon.  Mom moved it ASAP after I made my appearance.  I watched her run off two toms, too!



It is a weird day so far here.  It keeps flurrying but then it will suddenly stop and the sun will come out, then it will get dark and flurry again.  The sun is out now, but I can see some more dark spots heading my way!  Yesterday was nice, but I'm still waiting for some nice steady 60 degree weather!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 22, 2017)

Good morning all!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 22, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Not just one jersey.  TWO jerseys were stolen.  Blasphemy, I tell ya!


----------



## Pogo (Mar 22, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Wow, the Coffee Shop has really been jumping today.  I had to go back a half dozen or more pages to find last night's vigil list to post tonight.  I don't mind that at all though.
> 
> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> ...



I thought that was supposed to be the 20th  

Even with that date I noticed last Saturday (18th) my weather almanac said the time of day sunrise to sunset was 12 hours and 4 minutes, so that's already past equinox.  I dunno.

We had 80 degrees and beauteous sunshine yesterday.  I was running the exhaust fan to bring in the warmer air and _warm_ the house.  Gardening outside listening to a baseball game.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 22, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Ask anyone in New York or Pennsylvania --- the only thing worse that having a Jersey is having TWO Jerseys.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 22, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Yahoo!  First day of Spring!   It's been warmer here, but expected to drop back to single digit temps the next couple of days.  Roads are a mixed bag, icy here, running water there.
> ...


You can have some of the upper 80s, 90 degree days we're having.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 22, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



That doesn't sound at all appealing to me, but then a lot of things sound unappealing to me until I try them and have to admit I like them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 22, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, the Coffee Shop has really been jumping today.  I had to go back a half dozen or more pages to find last night's vigil list to post tonight.  I don't mind that at all though.
> ...



The vernal equinox arrived at 4:29 MDT on March 20.  So that was the official beginning of spring.  But because the equinox did not arrive at midnight but later in the morning, we technically didn't have a full day of spring until yesterday.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 22, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I am not looking forward to those kinds of temps but we won't start getting them most likely until well into May.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 22, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > task0778 said:
> ...



I just noticed that I left the refried beans off the ingredients for the burrito.  You spread the burrito with a light coating of refried beans before spooning on the others ingredients.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 22, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


It's supposed to cool back down again.  Supposedly this is the second mildest winter down here on record.  The Mulberry tree which shed it's leaves in January is almost fully leafed out again. All the HVAC companies are booked solid early summerizing the heating systems and turning on the swamps.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 22, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 117866



Down please or I'm gonna pee!


----------



## Pogo (Mar 22, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



But I'm still confuserated that March 18 was already more than 12 hours of daylight, if the equinox wasn't until the 20th.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 22, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Wait, whoa.

"Turning on the swamps"?  There's a switch for that?  
Wait'll I tell Louisiana.  I'll be famous.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 22, 2017)

Pogo said:


> But I'm still confuserated that March 18 was already more than 12 hours of daylight, if the equinox wasn't until the 20th.



It is based on the equator and not the northern hemisphere for equal day and night.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 22, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Same here about cooking. I could search the house and not find anything to eat and my mother would come up with a feast! As for liver and onions, there is nothing as delicious as a plate full. Well, maybe corned beef and cabbage is in the same class. During WWII it was always "Liver on Tuesdays and fish on Friday."


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 22, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Oh and after my mom made something really good out of what I assumed wasn't there, she would reorganized my kitchen cabinets.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 22, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Swamp coolers don't work well in Louisiana. South Texas, yes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 22, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



We're scheduled for the last weekend in April to do that as it has been every year.  Last year we had to call and postpone though when we had a cold blast the week we were supposed to change from heating system to swamp cooler.  We are bound to have at least one more cold snap before summer.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 22, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > But I'm still confuserated that March 18 was already more than 12 hours of daylight, if the equinox wasn't until the 20th.
> ...



  Of course.  That's it, innit.  Silly me.

Everybody should get their own Equinoxes depending on l'attitude.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 22, 2017)

ah, "swamp coolers", that's what he meant?  I recall that term now from long ago in here.

But I've only ever heard of it in this thread.  Never seen one IRL.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 22, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Very true.  I would assume they wouldn't work well in the east coast states either or in most of the mid west.  They're usually pretty efficient throughout New Mexico and West Texas, but by the time you get as far east as Dallas or OKC or central Kansas, most of the time the humidity is too high for a swamp cooler to be effective.  Even here, there are days that are humid enough to make the swamp cooler ineffective.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 22, 2017)

Pogo said:


> ah, "swamp coolers", that's what he meant?  I recall that term now from long ago in here.
> 
> But I've only ever heard of it in this thread.  Never seen one IRL.



Dreadful things they are, but they are effective in dry climates, and our bill to cool our house is about 10% of what it would cost with the refrigerated air most people have or that we had in Kansas.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 22, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



So I take it this thing does the _opposite _of what my dehumidifier does?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 22, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Kinda.  The motor pulls air through water soaked pads and then pushes the cooled and humidified air into the house.  And since low humidity is pretty destructive on furniture and other wood in the house, this is actually good for our stuff, cuts down on static electricity, and does not make it uncomfortable for the people unless the natural humidity is unusually high.

We have a Master Cool unit that is so powerful that we have to leave a window or two open to expel air being pumped into the house.

I never felt my best with refrigerated air for some reason, but thrive with our swamp cooler.  Maybe because we are constantly getting fresh air from outside with the swamp while the refrigerated system recirculates the air inside the house.

Of course that is a problem if we're getting smoke from a forest or other wild fire as all the smoke isn't cleaned by the pads and it is pumped into the house with the fresh air, but that is a really rare problem.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 22, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Of course.  That's it, innit.  Silly me.
> 
> Everybody should get their own Equinoxes depending on l'attitude.



Equinox equality surprisingly is not a thing.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 22, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Obviously I haven't spent much time in arid climates.  I have been to Colorado, AridZona, Utah etc and noticed there was always a humidifier in the hotel room, but those visits seem to have been in the cooler months.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 22, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Of course.  That's it, innit.  Silly me.
> ...



Perhaps we should protest in the streets for it.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 22, 2017)

Pogo said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Good luck pulling a permit from Foxfyre.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 22, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Yes, the air can become uncomfortably dry in low humidity days even in the winter months, and the heater will exacerbate that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 22, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Hmm.  That would be a puzzlement.  Would a protest for equitable equinoxes be too political for the Coffee Shop?  I'll have to think on that one.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 22, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Hey, if we can protest Fakelight Shavings Time.....


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 22, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


South Texas?  Unless you're thinking of a different south Texas then that's too humid.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 22, 2017)

Just threw a the ingredients for a pork stew in the crock pot.  Let it do most of the work........


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 22, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I'm not looking forward to those temps either but people around here are opening up their pools around Memorial day.

I don't have one but I use my neighbor's so we help them open it and then close it in Sept.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Mar 22, 2017)

Just hauled all of my tax stuff down to the accountant's office.  It's that time of the year again.  Did I mention that I hate tax time?  My accountant was in a jolly mood.  He always is.  Says he will give me the verdict one day next week.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 22, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Just threw a the ingredients for a pork stew in the crock pot.  Let it do most of the work........



I'm about to throw a nice pork loin roast in the oven.  Didn't think about throwing it in the crockpot and there's no time to do it that way now.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 22, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Just hauled all of my tax stuff down to the accountant's office.  It's that time of the year again.  Did I mention that I hate tax time?  My accountant was in a jolly mood.  He always is.  Says he will give me the verdict one day next week.



One of our family members pulled a bunch of money out of the 401k for a good down payment on a California house near the coast--expensive!!! for not that much house.  Makes a very nice salary too so when got the tax return back, owes $26,000 in income taxes!  No way we could live in that country.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 22, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just threw a the ingredients for a pork stew in the crock pot.  Let it do most of the work........
> ...


I've done that, what I use for oven roasted is make a mustard glaze.

* Ingredients *

1 (4 1/2 to 5 1/2-pound) bone-in pork loin end roast
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
1 1/2 cups apple juice
2 tablespoons brown sugar
1 tablespoon soy sauce
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
3 tablespoons spicy brown mustard
* Directions *


Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F. Take the pork out of the refrigerator 45 minutes before you are ready to roast to allow the pork to come to temperature.

Place the pork into a roasting pan fitted with a rack or onto a baking sheet, fat side up, and season with salt and pepper. Put in the oven and roast for 1 hour. Meanwhile, make the glaze.

In a saucepan over medium-high heat, bring the apple juice to a boil and reduce it by half, about 10 minutes. Whisk in the brown sugar, soy sauce, Worcestershire sauce, and mustard and simmer until thickened, another 5 to 7 minutes.

After the pork has roasted for 1 hour, start brushing it with the glaze every 15 minutes. Cook until the roast reaches an internal temperature of 150 degrees F, about 2 hours total cook time. Remove from the oven, give it another coating of glaze, and let it rest, uncovered, for 15 minutes before carving. (Reserve 1 cup of the meat for the Round 2 Recipe Pork Hash).


Pork Roast with Apple Mustard Glaze


----------



## Gracie (Mar 22, 2017)

Cold. COLD here. And the hail that pounded us hurt our ears even in the house. I can imagine what it would have felt like if we were still in the car.

I am so DAMN tired of wet and cold and joint pain due to it. Even arizona sounds good to me now, but they are getting pounded too. So...MrG and I stay in our warm room and watch tv all day. Can't do anything else.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 22, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


El Paso? Worst cold I ever had was in El Paso sleeping under a swamp cooler fan.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 22, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


That's what ya get for sleeping under the fan...........  I typically sleep in my bed in the bedroom........


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 22, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



That's pretty much how I do it, except that I rub salt and pepper into the meat and then brown it on all sides before putting in the roasting pan.  And then I cover with a honey barbeque sauce adding more every 20 minutes or so.  I do rest it before carving and then slice thinly and add more warm barbeque sauce to mostly cover the slices and serve.  Don't know how the barbequed meat would go in the hash though.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 22, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Yeah I always season then brown my beef and pork roasts/cubes before roasting or stewing.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 22, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Cold. COLD here. And the hail that pounded us hurt our ears even in the house. I can imagine what it would have felt like if we were still in the car.
> 
> I am so DAMN tired of wet and cold and joint pain due to it. Even arizona sounds good to me now, but they are getting pounded too. So...MrG and I stay in our warm room and watch tv all day. Can't do anything else.


I always want to cook or do laundry in weather like that.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 22, 2017)

Housemate is tight with the heater in the house. It is as cold out there in the kitchen and living room as outside. Which means I wear a coat when cooking dinner or breakfast. It gets really hot here in the summer, and he does not have air conditioning either. We hope we are out of here before July.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 22, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Housemate is tight with the heater in the house. It is as cold out there in the kitchen and living room as outside. Which means I wear a coat when cooking dinner or breakfast. It gets really hot here in the summer, and he does not have air conditioning either. We hope we are out of here before July.


I hope so too but it should be breezy up there.  Try not to get anxious waiting.


----------



## 007 (Mar 22, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Just hauled all of my tax stuff down to the accountant's office.  It's that time of the year again.  Did I mention that I hate tax time?  My accountant was in a jolly mood.  He always is.  Says he will give me the verdict one day next week.


I kinda like tax time. I usually have H&R Block do mine and they're filed usually the first day they can be. Thing is as a 100% service connected disabled veteran, I get all my property taxes back, and surprisingly they went down $330, thanks to Gov. Walker. Gotta love that. They were still $862 on 1.3 acres and two permanent structures.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 22, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Housemate is tight with the heater in the house. It is as cold out there in the kitchen and living room as outside. Which means I wear a coat when cooking dinner or breakfast. It gets really hot here in the summer, and he does not have air conditioning either. We hope we are out of here before July.
> ...


I asked about cool breezes. They said nope. HOT. Summer gets to 90 and 110. Good thing the front of the house faces south and the back faces north. No hot sun beating in our windows since it is solid wall east and west in our room with our windows facing south and north.
We are taking it one day at a time...waiting patiently. It will happen. Home.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 22, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Good girl. You didn't make a mistake, you couldn't have dealt with the stairs.  Deep breaths.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 22, 2017)

007 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Just hauled all of my tax stuff down to the accountant's office.  It's that time of the year again.  Did I mention that I hate tax time?  My accountant was in a jolly mood.  He always is.  Says he will give me the verdict one day next week.
> ...



Hey 007.  You haven't been here in awhile.  Glad you popped in.  

Now I'm wondering where the term 'popped in' came from.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 22, 2017)

The HVAC guys finally showed up around 6PM, just in time for tomorrows temperature drop......... 
We're supposed to have 50 mph gusts and temps in the 70s.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 22, 2017)

Tomorrow I go see a nurse practitioner...aka physicians assistant...aka someone in the medical field for the first time since we moved here. I get approved for medi-cal April 1st so I hope they don't charge me and they said they wouldn't but someone always messes up in the government so...time will tell.

I think I have shingles again. Same spot as last time but not as bad. Itches and burns and it wasn't skeeters like I originally thought. It just won't go away. Also gotta tell her I need some pain pills or have her make me an appt with pain management because I am out of pain meds and I am tired of hurting. Can't take advils..which work fine with the inflammation and pain but wreck havoc on my intestines...tylenol does diddly squat. Not much choice left except my vicodins. One a day at night is not addicting but the abuse people do with norco screws it up for those who don't abuse it..like me. Its been a frigging month already. My hands are getting worse and I need some relief. Hope she can do it without shitloads of other doc appts and them sending me all over creation.

With that said..tomorrow is supposed to be very nice. Sunny for once. No rain. I hope so.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 22, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Tomorrow I go see a nurse practitioner...aka physicians assistant...aka someone in the medical field for the first time since we moved here. I get approved for medi-cal April 1st so I hope they don't charge me and they said they wouldn't but someone always messes up in the government so...time will tell.
> 
> I think I have shingles again. Same spot as last time but not as bad. Itches and burns and it wasn't skeeters like I originally thought. It just won't go away. Also gotta tell her I need some pain pills or have her make me an appt with pain management because I am out of pain meds and I am tired of hurting. Can't take advils..which work fine with the inflammation and pain but wreck havoc on my intestines...tylenol does diddly squat. Not much choice left except my vicodins. One a day at night is not addicting but the abuse people do with norco screws it up for those who don't abuse it..like me. Its been a frigging month already. My hands are getting worse and I need some relief. Hope she can do it without shitloads of other doc appts and them sending me all over creation.
> 
> With that said..tomorrow is supposed to be very nice. Sunny for once. No rain. I hope so.



I think it's pretty unlikely that you would get shingles twice.  Let's hope not anyways!  Could be that you are allergic to something in your new environment?  

Good luck.  Feel better.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 22, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> The HVAC guys finally showed up around 6PM, just in time for tomorrows temperature drop.........
> We're supposed to have 50 mph gusts and temps in the 70s.



I didn't get the weather you said I could have!    It was freezing all day today and windy too.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 22, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Tomorrow I go see a nurse practitioner...aka physicians assistant...aka someone in the medical field for the first time since we moved here. I get approved for medi-cal April 1st so I hope they don't charge me and they said they wouldn't but someone always messes up in the government so...time will tell.
> ...


You can get shingles many times. It stays in your body forever. I did get the shingle shot, and yes..you can still get it even then, but not as bad. This is the case right now. Same spot, less holes/rash but still the same symptoms. Its brought on by stress. And..we all know about our past 6 months...so its not a surprise.

_The shingles vaccine shot can roughly cut in half your chances of getting shingles, a painful skin rash caused by the same virus that causes chickenpox.

If you've already had shingles, the vaccine may help prevent it from coming back.

The vaccine contains a weakened chickenpox virus, which doctors call the “varicella-zoster” virus. It primes your immune system to defend against the disease.

Some people who get the vaccine still get shingles. But they're more likely to have shorter periods of shingles-related nerve pain called postherpetic neuralgia, which is very painful and can last weeks, months, or even years after the rash goes away._


----------



## Kat (Mar 22, 2017)

Gracie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




TOTAL misery!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 22, 2017)

Gracie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



That really sucks.  I hope I never get that.


----------



## Kat (Mar 22, 2017)

I had them on my ankle and they were chronic. Lasted about a year. Nothing much more miserable than nerve itching, and pain.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 23, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Hombre's sore toes,
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, 007, Sixfoot, SFC Ollie, and all others we hope will find their way back.

_Sunset over Wisconsin




_


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 23, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...


It's going to be about 2 months in a cast, if I'm lucky. 
I have a friend who has almost exactly the same injury and he has been in a cast for 4 months with very little healing to the bone. He is looking at about a year of recovery before probably having knee replacement surgery. That would put his recovery at nearly 2 years. He's 25 years younger than me but my x-rays show about the same healing after 2 weeks that he had at 4 months.
I've always healed remarkably fast, but haven't had anything close to this to heal from for over 10 years. Hopefully I still have that going for me.
Good news of the day! After 16 days, the cramp in my right calf is just about gone and I can finally almost place my left foot completely on the floor.
Still some soreness, but that's one less pain to deal with.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 23, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


It's the casein in the milk and cheese that dissolves the capsaicin oils from the pepper. Capsaicin is not water soluble so soda, water or even beer won't have any effect. High proof alcoholic beverages will help, but casein is like a natural detergent for organic oils.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 23, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


One thing you may have going for you is you aren't a heavy guy.  I hope you're healing quickly, still, don't push things.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 23, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Cold. COLD here. And the hail that pounded us hurt our ears even in the house. I can imagine what it would have felt like if we were still in the car.
> 
> I am so DAMN tired of wet and cold and joint pain due to it. Even arizona sounds good to me now, but they are getting pounded too. So...MrG and I stay in our warm room and watch tv all day. Can't do anything else.



For some reason I got an alert for this post, I haven't been here in years.  I do remember you, Gracie since you invited me here.

I live in Fresno, I know hot summers....are you moving somewhere?

We've gotten a lot of rain this summer but not recently....you must be south of me.  I remember you live in California but don't remember where.

We met on SF....I'm happy to see you again.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 23, 2017)

blackhawk said:


>



Sure you do...


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 23, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Tomorrow I go see a nurse practitioner...aka physicians assistant...aka someone in the medical field for the first time since we moved here. I get approved for medi-cal April 1st so I hope they don't charge me and they said they wouldn't but someone always messes up in the government so...time will tell.
> 
> I think I have shingles again. Same spot as last time but not as bad. Itches and burns and it wasn't skeeters like I originally thought. It just won't go away. Also gotta tell her I need some pain pills or have her make me an appt with pain management because I am out of pain meds and I am tired of hurting. Can't take advils..which work fine with the inflammation and pain but wreck havoc on my intestines...tylenol does diddly squat. Not much choice left except my vicodins. One a day at night is not addicting but the abuse people do with norco screws it up for those who don't abuse it..like me. Its been a frigging month already. My hands are getting worse and I need some relief. Hope she can do it without shitloads of other doc appts and them sending me all over creation.
> 
> With that said..tomorrow is supposed to be very nice. Sunny for once. No rain. I hope so.



The virus never goes away, just dormant.  Stress can bring it on as well as other factors.  I have a friend here at work who has had it many times and she is under 40.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 23, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> It's going to be about 2 months in a cast, if I'm lucky.
> I have a friend who has almost exactly the same injury and he has been in a cast for 4 months with very little healing to the bone. He is looking at about a year of recovery before probably having knee replacement surgery. That would put his recovery at nearly 2 years. He's 25 years younger than me but my x-rays show about the same healing after 2 weeks that he had at 4 months.
> I've always healed remarkably fast, but haven't had anything close to this to heal from for over 10 years. Hopefully I still have that going for me.
> Good news of the day! After 16 days, the cramp in my right calf is just about gone and I can finally almost place my left foot completely on the floor.
> Still some soreness, but that's one less pain to deal with.



Hit the physical therapy hard my friend.


----------



## esthermoon (Mar 23, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 23, 2017)

I have received about $300 in medical bills from Mrs. Liberty's knee surgery adventure.  Mostly presurgery stuff.  The hospital gave us the bill yesterday for $7800, minus insurance agreements it is 2300 to us.  Getting near the deductible so hello 20% copay on the surgeon and physical therapy bills yet to show.  She has another three weeks of time off work.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 23, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Tomorrow I go see a nurse practitioner...aka physicians assistant...aka someone in the medical field for the first time since we moved here. I get approved for medi-cal April 1st so I hope they don't charge me and they said they wouldn't but someone always messes up in the government so...time will tell.
> 
> I think I have shingles again. Same spot as last time but not as bad. Itches and burns and it wasn't skeeters like I originally thought. It just won't go away. Also gotta tell her I need some pain pills or have her make me an appt with pain management because I am out of pain meds and I am tired of hurting. Can't take advils..which work fine with the inflammation and pain but wreck havoc on my intestines...tylenol does diddly squat. Not much choice left except my vicodins. One a day at night is not addicting but the abuse people do with norco screws it up for those who don't abuse it..like me. Its been a frigging month already. My hands are getting worse and I need some relief. Hope she can do it without shitloads of other doc appts and them sending me all over creation.
> 
> With that said..tomorrow is supposed to be very nice. Sunny for once. No rain. I hope so.



I got Medicare last April first and it's been great.  I didn't have insurance before that because Obamacare sucked and didn't work for me..so I went without and paid cash for what I needed.

I did pay $200 a few years ago for a shingles shot because my ex got shingles and it scared me...hope yours isn't as bad.

Good luck!!


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 23, 2017)

I'm not going to read back all these pages but will just start by saying "good morning" everyone.  Here I am with/in a cup of coffee.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 23, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Tomorrow I go see a nurse practitioner...aka physicians assistant...aka someone in the medical field for the first time since we moved here. I get approved for medi-cal April 1st so I hope they don't charge me and they said they wouldn't but someone always messes up in the government so...time will tell.
> ...



Welcome to the Coffee Shop CEECEE.  So happy you've joined us. We hope you are enjoying USMB but it can get pretty rough out there.  The Coffee Shop is a great refuge to just kick back and enjoy people.  Be sure to read over the OP to see what we are all about and just keep joining right in.  And nobody is expected to read back in the Coffee Shop.  You just join in where you come in.

First timers to the Coffee Shop receive a complimentary beverage:


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 23, 2017)

Actually when I went to the members list for the Coffee Shop, I see that CEECEE's name was already there.  Must have been sometime back though.  But oh well, it's okay to get greeted twice.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 23, 2017)

Thanks, yes it's a bit overwhelming on here but I'm going to stick to it....I like it here.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 23, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Actually when I went to the members list for the Coffee Shop, I see that CEECEE's name was already there.  Must have been sometime back though.  But oh well, it's okay to get greeting twice.



Yep, that's me...I was overwhelmed the first time here.  Now I'm older and wiser, lol.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 23, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Actually when I went to the members list for the Coffee Shop, I see that CEECEE's name was already there.  Must have been sometime back though.  But oh well, it's okay to get greeting twice.
> ...



I hear that.  It can be kind of overwhelming at first and there is a learning curve.  But like anything else, once you learn how to do something, it is easy.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 23, 2017)

Last night our dinner guests--my aunt (who lives here) and my cousin, her daughter and grandson from Wichita, gave us a crash course on how to use Ebay.  Talk about a learning curve.  Don't know how brave we will be wading in there, but I think we could put it to good use if we do figure it all out.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 23, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Last night our dinner guests--my aunt (who lives here) and my cousin, her daughter and grandson from Wichita, gave us a crash course on how to use Ebay.  Talk about a learning curve.  Don't know how brave we will be wading in there, but I think we could put it to good use if we do figure it all out.



EBay scares me but my son uses it a lot...both buying and selling.  My daughter has searched for hard to find items that her son's have to have.
She's never sold anything though but has purchased a few items.
 I am downsizing but I just don't have the patience to sell on there...


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 23, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Last night our dinner guests--my aunt (who lives here) and my cousin, her daughter and grandson from Wichita, gave us a crash course on how to use Ebay.  Talk about a learning curve.  Don't know how brave we will be wading in there, but I think we could put it to good use if we do figure it all out.
> ...



That's us.  We're steadily downsizing and need to find homes for a lot of usable stuff.  But we'll probably wind up donating it instead of trying to sell most of it.  But some, like my extraneous owl collection, has some real value and I think there is a market for it out there.  Figuring shipping costs--plus the hassle of shipping--is the main roadblock for me.


----------



## esthermoon (Mar 23, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Can I have some too? I'm thirsty


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 23, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > CeeCee said:
> ...



Absolutely!  I was just thinking I could really enjoy that right now.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 23, 2017)

Our strong breezes have arrived..........


----------



## esthermoon (Mar 23, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 23, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Our strong breezes have arrived..........



Is that good or bad?


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 23, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Our strong breezes have arrived..........
> ...


It's a joke..... kinda.   We're supposed to have 30 - 35 mph sustained winds with gusts up to 50 mph, I joke that down here we don't consider it windy until it gets over 30 mph........ 
On the positive side our temps have dropped to the mid 70s, over the last week they've been in the upper 80s and low 90s and finally yesterday the HVAC people came by and shut down the furnaces and turned on the swamp coolers, just in time for the cool front to move through.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 23, 2017)

Kat said:


> I had them on my ankle and they were chronic. Lasted about a year. Nothing much more miserable than nerve itching, and pain.



I've already got psoriasis, I don't want to think about how miserable it would be to get shingles on top of that.  I'd probably scratch my way down to my bones.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 23, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I added a bit of coffee to my tea a couple of days ago.....and my belly showed its displeasure.    Apparently I just need to never drink coffee.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 23, 2017)

There are two productions being filmed in our downtown at the moment.  There is a pilot for a network comedy being filmed, as well as a Netflix original movie.  Hopefully they don't cause traffic issues, we drive through downtown as many as 4 days a week to take the little one to soccer and karate.


----------



## esthermoon (Mar 23, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...


Maybe decaf coffee could be better for you


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 23, 2017)

OldLady said:


> On a whole nother note, I have a wild turkey hanging around somewhere in my back yard.  I heard him yesterday when I got home, gobbling as I walked to my back door.  This morning, he greeted me full gobble as soon as I walked outside.  It was still dark, so I haven't seen him.
> My yard is not his yard.  If he doesn't like it, he can move on.  Just wait til the next door neighbor starts HIS spring activities.  Yikes.  Mr. Turkey might be spending the night in one of the pines on the boundary line of my property.  Behind the lawn is a grown up old field, plenty of places to hide.


Be careful Tom turkeyscan be aggressive and they're big enough to do some damage.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 23, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  Busy day here.  Will do some light touch up housekeeping, trip to the store for a few things, cook for our dinner party tonight.  The weather here has been glorious all week--no wind, mid 70's during the day, but cool nights for sleeping.  I could live with this year round.



Same for me, except the dinner party....my weather has been similar in Fresno.

I have more than touch up housekeeping to do though...just got over Bronchitis.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 23, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > On a whole nother note, I have a wild turkey hanging around somewhere in my back yard.  I heard him yesterday when I got home, gobbling as I walked to my back door.  This morning, he greeted me full gobble as soon as I walked outside.  It was still dark, so I haven't seen him.
> ...



I don't have them here in my yard in Fresno but my daughter has lots of wild turkeys in hers in Monterey.  Also other critters...scary when I'm there with my little dachshund.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 23, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 117866


Dwarf hamster?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 23, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> There are two productions being filmed in our downtown at the moment.  There is a pilot for a network comedy being filmed, as well as a Netflix original movie.  Hopefully they don't cause traffic issues, we drive through downtown as many as 4 days a week to take the little one to soccer and karate.



Having a movie or TV production company in town is usually fun though.  Albuquerque has somebody working here almost all the time.  It WAS all the time when the "Breaking Bad" series was shot here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 23, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > On a whole nother note, I have a wild turkey hanging around somewhere in my back yard.  I heard him yesterday when I got home, gobbling as I walked to my back door.  This morning, he greeted me full gobble as soon as I walked outside.  It was still dark, so I haven't seen him.
> ...



Same with swans.  They can be downright mean and don't appreciate being 'bossed around'.  And I've seen an angry goose run a few folks too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 23, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Your daughter is in Monterey?  So is mine.  Or a suburb of Monterey.  Small world huh.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 23, 2017)

Yes, my daughter isn't exactly in Monterey but on the peninsula...didn't want to say exactly where she lived.

I go there often...it's about 2.5 hr drive from Fresno.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 23, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



That's always a mystery at first.  What I do is look around for several examples of sellers with something similar, and see what they're charging to ship, then take an average.  Another way if you don't have a scale, put a sample box together, including protective filling, and take it to the PO unsealed and axe them for shipping prices.  It'll put you in the ballpark.

eBay will also ship it outside the US if your buyer is foreign, and all you have to do is ship it to Kentucky.  No extra charge or paperwork, they take care of all that.  That's a useful service they didn't used to do.  I've sold stuff to Europe and Australia that way.  Very easy.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 23, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



It's all so overwhelming for me...I live alone, I don't even know where to begin.

I collect angels and elephants but they're of little value except sentimental...maybe a few that are worth something but not much even then.

I can't even do a garage sale by myself, don't even want to really.  I have dreams of getting a few things out and the rest going up in flames, lol...just kidding of course.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 23, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



You are so right about swans, we have a park near me that has a small lake and you can go there and feed the couple hundred swans if you are brave enough...they see that bread and they're  on you...scary.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 23, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Sadly, no.  Decaf does bad things to my belly, too.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 23, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > There are two productions being filmed in our downtown at the moment.  There is a pilot for a network comedy being filmed, as well as a Netflix original movie.  Hopefully they don't cause traffic issues, we drive through downtown as many as 4 days a week to take the little one to soccer and karate.
> ...



The Walking Dead films in this area, we've had them shoot scenes at the high school just a couple of minutes drive from the house.  Thankfully, we've never had any major traffic issues.  I guess they do a good job of staying off the roads when they are here, and haven't had to shoot many (or any) scenes requiring blocking the roads when here.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 23, 2017)

Okay, the winds have truly arrived, I can barely make out the Franklin Mountains in the dust storm.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 23, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, the winds have truly arrived, I can barely make out the Franklin Mountains in the dust storm.



The winds in Fresno are considered bad if they're about 20 mph...usually don't get much wind, we sit in the valley.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 23, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, the winds have truly arrived, I can barely make out the Franklin Mountains in the dust storm.
> ...


This is the high desert, often windy and lots of dust storms.  The base of the mountains are about a mile and a half (as the crow flies) from our house.  The mountains are completely obscured now but this is a mild dust/sand storm, I can still see a few blocks away........


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 23, 2017)

The little one has a list of spelling assignments she can choose from each day for her homework.  Today she chose the one that has her type her spelling words in different fonts.  I wanted to be silly, so I asked, "Do you have a typewriter?"  She replied, "What's a typewriter?"  I feel old.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 23, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Our winds right now are 6 mph...although I'm not surrounded by mountains, I'm very close to the foothills as I live very far north in Fresno...they must block our wind.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 23, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> The little one has a list of spelling assignments she can choose from each day for her homework.  Today she chose the one that has her type her spelling words in different fonts.  I wanted to be silly, so I asked, "Do you have a typewriter?"  She replied, "What's a typewriter?"  I feel old.



Ha ha, I have those moments with my grandsons especially when I mention a group from my youth, they look at me like who's Simon and Garfunkle?
I was trying to be cool and was telling them about a cover "Disturbed" did of "the sounds of Silence" but they never heard that song.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 23, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> View attachment 118182
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> ...


Here in and around El Paso;
















The mountains here don't always block the wind, often they accelerate the wind speed as the wind flows down the opposite slope.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 23, 2017)

Some similar scenery on my drive from Fresno to the coast, except this winter with all the rain we've had, I actually saw green.  Do you get the very hot summers like we do?

In the 100's for months?


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 23, 2017)

Cigar de jour is a Padilla series 1948 in 52 by 5.5" Tasty with spice and subtle coffee flavors. It holds a good white ash and burned straight as an arrow. Actually a damned fine cigar!

I try to get outside for coffee and a cigar every day. The fresh air feels good and I get some exercise in the bargain. Over my right shoulder is the towel I had been using as a cushion for the wheelchair seat. I stood up to turn on the fan in the gazebo and my whole cup of coffee spilled. DAMN! Never even got a sip out of it. Made new and spent nearly 3 hours outside. I'm getting a little better every day. I've stepped down on my medication from Dilaudid to hydrocodone. That, I found was a bit drastic, so after a chat with my surgeon, I'm up one step to Oxicodone. That will be picked up tomorrow morning, so tonight might be tough but I do have a couple Dilaudid left if I get in trouble.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 23, 2017)

I have back issues and have taken Vicodin but never Oxycodone.  What is your issue?  Surgery?  Just pain?

I hate how strict they've gotten with the pain meds, not fair to the people that need them for pain and not to get high....well, I don't get high...don't know your story.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 23, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, the winds have truly arrived, I can barely make out the Franklin Mountains in the dust storm.



Windy here at this hour too with little mud dust specks all over everything because we're getting a bit of moisture with it,  Temperature dropped about 20 degrees in minutes when the front hit.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 23, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Last night our dinner guests--my aunt (who lives here) and my cousin, her daughter and grandson from Wichita, gave us a crash course on how to use Ebay.  Talk about a learning curve.  Don't know how brave we will be wading in there, but I think we could put it to good use if we do figure it all out.


They have the instructions at the site, just print and keep those in front of you the first few times.  The hard part is figuring out what will sell and how to price it.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 23, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> ...



I don't know how long it's going to take me to remember who's who on here but I too am sending good vibes to the people on the list!


----------



## Dalia (Mar 23, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> I have back issues and have taken Vicodin but never Oxycodone.  What is your issue?  Surgery?  Just pain?
> 
> I hate how strict they've gotten with the pain meds, not fair to the people that need them for pain and not to get high....well, I don't get high...don't know your story.


Hello Cee Cee, I had a back problem during my teen years my doctor told me to do sports what I did, taekwondo that helped me a lot but I also got more injuries on the way .


----------



## Pogo (Mar 23, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, the winds have truly arrived, I can barely make out the Franklin Mountains in the dust storm.



I can't see 'em at all 

Bootiful day here though, cool and sunny.  Just took a ride down the Blue Ridge Parkway.  Always awesome.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 23, 2017)

Boy, this is one busy forum, I'm still in my Jammie's...no point now in getting dressed either.

I'm glad I came back and stuck to it this time...I'm also anxious to say "hi" to Gracie and see if she remembers me..also see how's she doing.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 23, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Boy, this is one busy forum, I'm still in my Jammie's...no point now in getting dressed either.
> 
> I'm glad I came back and stuck to it this time...I'm also anxious to say "hi" to Gracie and see if she remembers me..also see how's she doing.


Yes, I remember you and am so pleased to see you back!! How the heck have you been?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 23, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Yes, my daughter isn't exactly in Monterey but on the peninsula...didn't want to say exactly where she lived.
> 
> I go there often...it's about 2.5 hr drive from Fresno.


She is a hop skip jump from me then because since you were last here, I was on the central coast (SLO), but have since moved to Paradise Ca.

Just got back from seeing my new doc. I like her so far. In a few, I have to go pick up my meds. YAY!! I finally get some pain pills!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 23, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Last night our dinner guests--my aunt (who lives here) and my cousin, her daughter and grandson from Wichita, gave us a crash course on how to use Ebay.  Talk about a learning curve.  Don't know how brave we will be wading in there, but I think we could put it to good use if we do figure it all out.


Holler in pms if you need tips. I started with ebay back in 1999, was a power seller and used to be able to call them on the phone before Meg Whitman took over and ruined it all. They also have ebay boards on their website but I would avoid them except for reading if I were you....lots of trolls who will screw over your listings just for funzies.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 23, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Offer free shipping. Just add in the cost to the beginning bid. Ship ONLY within the USA. And ship parcel post with free insurance. Just offset the price of the item with what you think it costs to ship. If you offer combined shipping...then you might be eating some money on your end. So...in description, say "sorry....no combined shipping but free insurance".


----------



## Pogo (Mar 23, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > CeeCee said:
> ...



Why do you say 'ship only within the US' Gracie?  Just curious.  I've done at least a dozen international sales without a hitch.

I think Foxy's dilemma with shipping is how much to charge.  She'll need to pin that down regardless whether she ships free or not.  You need to know how much to add to cover the cost.

I should add though, for anybody just getting into eBay ---- in recent years it's become biased against sellers, in that if you complete a legitimate sale a dishonest buyer can turn around, claim the item is defective or not as described, and eBay will it seems automatically side with the buyer, even if they don't show evidence.  So watch your buyers' feedback.

Doesn't happen a lot but it can.  I've been burned that way.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 23, 2017)

Gracie said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, my daughter isn't exactly in Monterey but on the peninsula...didn't want to say exactly where she lived.
> ...



Great news!!   I'll have to look and see where Paradise is.  Funny how excited we can get about pain pills...hard getting old.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 23, 2017)

ebay is a pain in the ass, to be honest. Shipping outside the USA is also a MAJOR pain in the ass. Especially if they are in canada. They always want you to fill out forms saying its a gift, so they don't have to pay taxes on it. Then you piss them off if you refuse, then they neg you. And yes, ebay is very pro buyer. Sellers, they don't give a damn about. Which is why I don't sell on there anymore. I'd rather sell on craigslist or consign it to a shop or even on offer up.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 23, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > CeeCee said:
> ...


Across from Chico..about 16 miles east of it. I am a temporary mountain gal now but soon I will get to go home to the beach and the central coast.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 23, 2017)

So up past Sacramento?  How's the weather in the summer?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 23, 2017)

Also, shipping overseas is a pita if the buyer decides to have remorse. Then you have to pay to have it shipped back to you and you're lucky if its the same item you originally shipped. Too many problems dealing with other countries...especially when ebay sides with the buyer.

Some guy in italy wanted to buy my 1920's piano scarf...offered me 500 bucks for it. I said no. He bid anyway. I removed his bid. He bid again. I removed it again and blocked him. Someone in Santa Barbara won it for a bit less, which was fine with me. Overseas is a MAJOR pain in the ass. And you have to grovel with every buyer or they will neg you just to be an asshole. Once upon a time, you could neg a buyer so other sellers would know they are flakes that never pay up...but ebay took that option away. So screw 'em, said I.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 23, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> So up past Sacramento?  How's the weather in the summer?


I don't know. Only been here a bit over a month. Locals say up to 80's and high as 110 during the summer. Lots of trees...very foresty, but very hot so not to let the many trees towering over us to fool us. I guess I will find out when it hits if we are still here. Right now..I am freezing. Prolly due to no sun able to get through those massive ponderosa pines.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 23, 2017)

Gracie said:


> ebay is a pain in the ass, to be honest. Shipping outside the USA is also a MAJOR pain in the ass. Especially if they are in canada. They always want you to fill out forms saying its a gift, so they don't have to pay taxes on it. Then you piss them off if you refuse, then they neg you. And yes, ebay is very pro buyer. Sellers, they don't give a damn about. Which is why I don't sell on CL anymore. I'd rather sell on craigslist or consign it to a shop or even on offer up.



Agree on the bias, I just described that.  But it must be a while since you sold, 'cuz you don't have to deal with the customs forms or international freight any more.  All you do is send it to eBay in Erlanger Kentucky (suburb of Cincinnati).  They handle all the customs and charges for shipping to wherever.  All the buyer needs is the same shipping you'd use to anywhere else in the US and presto, it goes to Australia.  eBay charges the buyer separately for all that and we sellers never even see it.  Truly hassle-free.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 23, 2017)

Pogo said:


> become biased against sellers, in that if you complete a legitimate sale a dishonest buyer can turn around, claim the item is defective or not as described, and eBay will it seems automatically side with the buyer, even if they don't show evidence.


Yup. Used to sell gold on ebay. Scrap gold. Showed the weight, with the gold on the scale, started the bidding at a reasonable price, etc. Sold it, buyer claimed it was not gold, shipped it back and it was NOT what was sent originally so he kept the gold and replaced it with pot metal and brass...took a pic and showed it to ebay/paypal (when ebay owned paypal), fought them, and still lost the money AND the real gold.

Foxy can figure out shipping by weighing the item on her bathroom scale, pick a zip code in NY, go to USPS online and put that info in, get a rough figure of what shipping will cost. Thats how I did it.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 23, 2017)

Great things are afoot.  Gone are the fifty pound bags of rock salt.  Gone are the heaps of snow shovels.  Snow blowers are now in the back room.  And in their place are bags of mulch, potting soil, grass seed and peat moss.

If we are to have enduring faith in the 'free market system', we can take solace from these Capitalist inventory stocking moves.  If the merchants believe it's time for Spring, who am I to argue?

Meanwhile, I had a fender bender this morning.  I was stopped at a traffic light when I felt the Hyundai Santa Fe I use for work get hit once, then again.  It turns out there was a very important delivery of Budweiser that had to be made no matter who may be in the way.  A semi tractor trailer was turning left behind me and was too long to make that turn without first breaking my left tail light.

The truck driver was charged as being at fault.  Tomorrow I get to sort everything out with Human Resources so far as the insurance goes.  It's always an adventure dealing with Human Resources, or Human Racehorses as my seven year old nephew calls them.  His Grandma is my sister-in-law and works in my office.  So the nephew has been to the office and met the 'human racehorses'.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 23, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > ebay is a pain in the ass, to be honest. Shipping outside the USA is also a MAJOR pain in the ass. Especially if they are in canada. They always want you to fill out forms saying its a gift, so they don't have to pay taxes on it. Then you piss them off if you refuse, then they neg you. And yes, ebay is very pro buyer. Sellers, they don't give a damn about. Which is why I don't sell on CL anymore. I'd rather sell on craigslist or consign it to a shop or even on offer up.
> ...


Too much crap to deal with.  Ebay keeps saying they are a venue. Um hm. 
I remember when paypal was paypal and then ebay bought them. Then ebay let paypal go, prolly due to being sued all the time. They hold the money (paypal) in your account....not just the price of the item..ALL the money. They got sued many times for that crap.

Yuck. I'm getting peeved just thinking about ebay and their shenanigans. My personal recommendation is..if Foxy has collections of stuff.....rent a space in an antique mall and sell it there.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 23, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Also, shipping overseas is a pita if the buyer decides to have remorse. Then you have to pay to have it shipped back to you and you're lucky if its the same item you originally shipped. Too many problems dealing with other countries...especially when ebay sides with the buyer.
> 
> Some guy in italy wanted to buy my 1920's piano scarf...offered me 500 bucks for it. I said no. He bid anyway. I removed his bid. He bid again. I removed it again and blocked him. Someone in Santa Barbara won it for a bit less, which was fine with me. Overseas is a MAJOR pain in the ass. And you have to grovel with every buyer or they will neg you just to be an asshole. Once upon a time, you could neg a buyer so other sellers would know they are flakes that never pay up...but ebay took that option away. So screw 'em, said I.



It could be.  I've never had that problem with a foreign buyer, only an occasional US one.

There was one (only one) sale I cancelled, a guy in Japan whose feedback was marked "private".  I had never seen that before and it struck me as bizarre that you could even do that, let alone want to.  I asked him to make it public so I could assess if he might be the type to turn around and make me ship back from Japan.  He claimed his feedback was already public.  Apparently there was some problem with his account causing it and we couldn't get it resolved.  I was being overcautious but I cancelled the sale due to the uncertainty and sold it to the next highest bid on a Second Chance.

The guy in Japan could have negged me over that if he was upset, but he wasn't, and didn't.  I'm still at 100%.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 23, 2017)

I did well on ebay, but I joined when it was still relatively new. Too many rules now and ebays fingers in too many pies that are a conflict of interest. Unless you are a buyer. If you are a seller.....oy.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 23, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, the winds have truly arrived, I can barely make out the Franklin Mountains in the dust storm.
> ...


It was so nice here today.  Only 40° but bright sunshine most of the day. 

Rain tonight, 70° tomorrow but wind and rain.  Rain for the next 4 days.  Dat's Ohio in March/April for you.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 23, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > The little one has a list of spelling assignments she can choose from each day for her homework.  Today she chose the one that has her type her spelling words in different fonts.  I wanted to be silly, so I asked, "Do you have a typewriter?"  She replied, "What's a typewriter?"  I feel old.
> ...



The little one actually knows The Sounds of Silence because a short cover of it is in the movie "Trolls."


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 23, 2017)

The little one thinks it is hilarious when the spider drops down and says, "Hello."


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 23, 2017)

Yahoo!  First sign of Spring!  I have two new kids in the barn, first-time mother and things seem to be going well.  Too bad my partner's whethers (geldings) are among the doe population (because the partner could not be bothered to ensure their fences would contain them).
New mother is a first-timer and I'll be checking on her soon.  New kids are so precious, and cute!
The newborn kitten from a couple of days ago didn't make it.  I observed the momma running off a couple of toms, found the kitten dead the next day.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 24, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Hombre's sore toes,
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, 007, Sixfoot, SFC Ollie, and all others we hope will find their way back.

Sunset over Fort Worth


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 24, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > become biased against sellers, in that if you complete a legitimate sale a dishonest buyer can turn around, claim the item is defective or not as described, and eBay will it seems automatically side with the buyer, even if they don't show evidence.
> ...



That would have upset me to no end, that's really my main concern anyway...being ripped off...plus having to go the post office which here is a nightmare.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 24, 2017)

Good morning everyone, my dog woke me up way too early!  Glad I have this forum now...otherwise it would be a very looong day.  We are in the upper 60's today which is a little cooler than it has been.  I'm glad I didn't switch out my flannel sheets yet.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 24, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> View attachment 118325 Good morning everyone, my dog woke me up way too early!  Glad I have this forum now...otherwise it would be a very looong day.  We are in the upper 60's today which is a little cooler than it has been.  I'm glad I didn't switch out my flannel sheets yet.



Are you a new poster?  I don't believe we've met yet.  If you are new, welcome to the coffee shop!


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 24, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> The little one thinks it is hilarious when the spider drops down and says, "Hello."



This one is slightly different.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 24, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 118325 Good morning everyone, my dog woke me up way too early!  Glad I have this forum now...otherwise it would be a very looong day.  We are in the upper 60's today which is a little cooler than it has been.  I'm glad I didn't switch out my flannel sheets yet.
> ...



Thanks for the welcome...I'm a poster that joined a few years ago but was overwhelmed at the size of this place...Gracie invited me here.  I've been lurking lately and decided to just jump in and stay this time...I'm glad I did.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 24, 2017)

Before I hurry to Announcements with my Easter eggs, I want to let you all know the Turkey has left the premises.
Glad he moved on, the old worry wort.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 24, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > CeeCee said:
> ...



Well, you need a coffee then!    I can tell already that you are going to fit in at the coffee shop perfectly!


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 24, 2017)

Thanks ChrisL, I hope so...I do like it here.  I love posting pics also so I'll be in the lounge a lot.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Sarah G (Mar 24, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Oh, I got a beautiful blue Easter egg.  Thanks, Coyote Bunny!


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 24, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> View attachment 118184
> 
> Cigar de jour is a Padilla series 1948 in 52 by 5.5" Tasty with spice and subtle coffee flavors. It holds a good white ash and burned straight as an arrow. Actually a damned fine cigar!
> 
> I try to get outside for coffee and a cigar every day. The fresh air feels good and I get some exercise in the bargain. Over my right shoulder is the towel I had been using as a cushion for the wheelchair seat. I stood up to turn on the fan in the gazebo and my whole cup of coffee spilled. DAMN! Never even got a sip out of it. Made new and spent nearly 3 hours outside. I'm getting a little better every day. I've stepped down on my medication from Dilaudid to hydrocodone. That, I found was a bit drastic, so after a chat with my surgeon, I'm up one step to Oxicodone. That will be picked up tomorrow morning, so tonight might be tough but I do have a couple Dilaudid left if I get in trouble.



That's a hell of a beard you have got there.  I used to have a big bush myself, but it was not as big as yours.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 24, 2017)

Good morning all.

For the past week we have had Carly, the mini doxie, back with us and just learned this time may be for the long haul.  Dana--our friend on the vigil list--has been upgraded 1A to get a new heart meaning she is #1 on the list at Salt Lake and they want her to stay close.  And post surgery, once she has her new heart, she has to stay there for constant monitoring for up to 6 months to be sure there is no rejection.  

Would appreciate everybody stepping up the prayers and/or positive vibes in her direction because if she does not get the heart in a timely manner, she probably is not going to live much longer.  She already has a heart pump because the left side of her heart was failing and now there are signs of right heart failure.  She is still young--mid 50's--and has so much more of her life left to live.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 24, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



That's also easier than it used to be -- you can just print off a shipping label at home, and leave it for your carrier to pick up (or hand it off).  No extra charge, in fact it's often cheaper postage than the post office window will charge.  I literally sell and ship things without ever leaving the house.

My main complaint with eBay is the nickel-and-dime selling fees -- one from eBay and another from PayPal.  Other than that it's mostly OK.  Depending of course on what you're selling.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 24, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> For the past week we have had Carly, the mini doxie, back with us and just learned this time may be for the long haul.  Dana--our friend on the vigil list--has been upgraded 1A to get a new heart meaning she is #1 on the list at Salt Lake and they want her to stay close.  And post surgery, once she has her new heart, she has to stay there for constant monitoring for up to 6 months to be sure there is no rejection.
> 
> Would appreciate everybody stepping up the prayers and/or positive vibes in her direction because if she does not get the heart in a timely manner, she probably is not going to live much longer.  She already has a heart pump because the left side of her heart was failing and now there are signs of right heart failure.  She is still young--mid 50's--and has so much more of her life left to live.


Aww prayers for your friend.  I'll bet the dog misses her too


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 24, 2017)

My brother and sister-in-law thanked my efforts at watching their dog Teddy while they vacationed in sunny Florida.  They gave me Amazon gift cards and they are burning a hole in my pocket.  I think I'll do the right thing and get Daisy the Mutt a new collar, maybe something with an Ohio State Buckeyes theme or the Pittsburgh Steelers.  She already rocks a Pittsburgh Pirates collar in the summertime.

I also thought about a new baseball cap for me.  There's a fitted cap that, atop my handsome head would be spectacular.  I only need to measure Daisy's neck and my headbone to make sure the sizes are right.

But now I need a tape measure.  I have yardsticks and rulers, a 15' and a 25' retractable tape and even a 200 foot long surveyor's chain.  But not a simple tape with inches and increments thereon.

So it's time to stop at the Dollar General and navigate that place for this simple tool.  Dishwashing liquid is marketed along side transmission fluid right beside crayons and lipsticks.  Nothing makes sense in there.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 24, 2017)

Rain! RAINRAINRAINRAINRAIN. Oy. I love rain. Or rather, lovED rain. Not any more. I am tired of it. We are being bombarded with sheets of it. Can't even see across the street!!!
Looks like I am stuck in the house/room again.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 24, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Rain! RAINRAINRAINRAINRAIN. Oy. I love rain. Or rather, lovED rain. Not any more. I am tired of it. We are being bombarded with sheets of it. Can't even see across the street!!!
> Looks like I am stuck in the house/room again.



We could use a lot of rain--very high fire index here and that is not good most especially this early in the year.  Coyote Bunny sure left a pretty Easter egg in your post though.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 24, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Rain! RAINRAINRAINRAINRAIN. Oy. I love rain. Or rather, lovED rain. Not any more. I am tired of it. We are being bombarded with sheets of it. Can't even see across the street!!!
> Looks like I am stuck in the house/room again.
> 
> None here but we do expect some tonight...maybe, cause if it's less than a 50% chance, it usually doesn't happen.
> ...


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 24, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> My brother and sister-in-law thanked my efforts at watching their dog Teddy while they vacationed in sunny Florida.  They gave me Amazon gift cards and they are burning a hole in my pocket.  I think I'll do the right thing and get Daisy the Mutt a new collar, maybe something with an Ohio State Buckeyes theme or the Pittsburgh Steelers.  She already rocks a Pittsburgh Pirates collar in the summertime.
> 
> I also thought about a new baseball cap for me.  There's a fitted cap that, atop my handsome head would be spectacular.  I only need to measure Daisy's neck and my headbone to make sure the sizes are right.
> 
> ...



I grew up in Pittsburgh and I'm a pirates and steelers fan, but I lived most of my younger days as a wife and mother in Chicago, so the CUBS are my number one team...I was so excited here in Fresno watching that game, lol.

Of course living in CA., I'm also a 49ers fan but meh, not really.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 24, 2017)

Gracie said:


>





Foxfyre said:


> Coyote Bunny sure left a pretty Easter egg in your post though.



*Wrong...    That is a mood egg...*


----------



## peach174 (Mar 24, 2017)

We have been without internet since early Tuesday morning.
Just had the service guy fix it right now
When I called on tue. they said this fri. was the earliest he could get here. He does most of Cochise County.
Hubby missed it the most. I had my books on kindle.
I missed being here.
I have lots of catching up to do.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 24, 2017)

back             peach174


----------



## Kat (Mar 24, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Naw. It's an Easter egg.  
I posted it...maybe, or maybe not. I originally found it, maybe or maybe not.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 24, 2017)

I just bought my last carton of cigs. April 1st, all cartons anywhere in Calif go up an extra 20 bucks. Which means 60 bucks per carton. No can do, so....I am beginning the weaning process NOW.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 24, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Cold. COLD here. And the hail that pounded us hurt our ears even in the house. I can imagine what it would have felt like if we were still in the car.
> 
> I am so DAMN tired of wet and cold and joint pain due to it. Even arizona sounds good to me now, but they are getting pounded too. So...MrG and I stay in our warm room and watch tv all day. Can't do anything else.


Fluff Mr. G. up and cuddle close.  Cold is so very relative.  It's still in the teens here, but it feels warmer because the sun is shining on us.
Spring is here, though.  My first two kids are here, we are nursing the doeling because her hind legs are weak and she needs assistance.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 24, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Rain! RAINRAINRAINRAINRAIN. Oy. I love rain. Or rather, lovED rain. Not any more. I am tired of it. We are being bombarded with sheets of it. Can't even see across the street!!!
> Looks like I am stuck in the house/room again.


This should be my egg. Right?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 24, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Rain! RAINRAINRAINRAINRAIN. Oy. I love rain. Or rather, lovED rain. Not any more. I am tired of it. We are being bombarded with sheets of it. Can't even see across the street!!!
> ...



I figure if the bunny person stuck in into your post, then by golly it's yours!!!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 24, 2017)

MY egg. Gimmee.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## blackhawk (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## 007 (Mar 24, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


Yeah, for some reason I just decided to completely quit drinking after new years. Didn't make a big deal of it, just quit, and my life just got busy. Life is good and I'm having a blast. Even did some more work on the hotrod truck. I was going to just take the trim off the front bumper, but then that turned into blacking it out, and that turned into welding 18 assorted holes shut and smoothing it, and that turned into it needed the grill painted, a new GMC emblem, new OEM GM headlights, new OEM GM side marker lights, and of course new LED parking lights... OF COURSE...  I like it, but, it's still not done... it's never DONE. It's a work in progress. Sent in the money to put the collector plates on it today... it's 20 years old this year...


----------



## Big Black Dog (Mar 24, 2017)

I tell ya, that 007 has all the toys.  He's my hero!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 24, 2017)

Nice truck. Love the color!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Mar 24, 2017)

Gracie complaining about cigarettes costing $60.00 a carton.  That's a bargain.  They are $77.00 a carton where I live.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 24, 2017)

Gracie dreading the end of that 60 buck carton. I might be MIA awhile cuz I might me grumpier than usual. 

I COULD drive to Reno..which is 3 hours east of me and buy cigs there once every few months...but....I really need to try to quit again.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 25, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > My brother and sister-in-law thanked my efforts at watching their dog Teddy while they vacationed in sunny Florida.  They gave me Amazon gift cards and they are burning a hole in my pocket.  I think I'll do the right thing and get Daisy the Mutt a new collar, maybe something with an Ohio State Buckeyes theme or the Pittsburgh Steelers.  She already rocks a Pittsburgh Pirates collar in the summertime.
> ...








I cannot endorse your support for the Steelers, or for baseball.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 25, 2017)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



It's beautiful.  I wonder if my neighbor across the street is your twin brother maybe separated at birth.  He's one of these guys that has every kind of tool and can do anything.  He bought a long bed truck awhile back but wanted a short bed for whatever reason.  So he cut the thing down himself in his garage shop and made a short bed out of it.

And if you needed to stop drinking or just felt you should and did, congratulations.  Sometimes we all need a change of something like that in our life.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 25, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Gracie dreading the end of that 60 buck carton. I might be MIA awhile cuz I might me grumpier than usual.
> 
> I COULD drive to Reno..which is 3 hours east of me and buy cigs there once every few months...but....I really need to try to quit again.



Before I quit smoking, I had switched to little cigars because of how much cheaper they were than cigs.  $40 a carton was way too much for me.  I'm actually a bit surprised that cigarettes aren't already at least $60 in California.  I tend to think everything is more expensive in California.  Cigs, surprisingly, are not.  Back in 2014, Cali was way down the list on average cost per pack.  The Surprising Cost of a Pack a Day in All 50 States --  The Motley Fool

Good luck with quitting, Gracie.  I was lucky enough to have an easy time of it when I quit, but I know many people find it very hard.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 25, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Gracie dreading the end of that 60 buck carton. I might be MIA awhile cuz I might me grumpier than usual.
> 
> I COULD drive to Reno..which is 3 hours east of me and buy cigs there once every few months...but....I really need to try to quit again.



I have quit many times.  Actually quit for three years once and was enlisted as a speaker and group moderator for an American Cancer Society stop smoking self help group.  But hit one of those thorny life crisis situations, picked up a cigarette and was back in the addiction and habit in no time.  But once I decided to quit, I quit, cold turkey and toughed out the cravings and mood swings until they stopped coming. Going on 25 years now and I am not tempted at all.

When you are ready to quit, you'll quit.


----------



## mdk (Mar 25, 2017)

I hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend! We're a little tipsy playing the piano tonight.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 25, 2017)

Thinking about Mr. and Mrs. Peach tonight and hoping all is well.

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Hombre's sore toes,
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Sixfoot, SFC Ollie, Spoonman, and all others we hope will find their way back.

Sunset over Paradise CA (when it isn't raining)


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 25, 2017)

Welp they finally got back to us so it's back up to Gallup for a face to face interview on Tues.  We'll head up Monday so we're not completely exhausted for the interview and since the interview is mid afternoon will most likely come back Wednesday.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 25, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 118184
> ...


I'd be afraid of setting it on fire smoking them stogies.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 25, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie dreading the end of that 60 buck carton. I might be MIA awhile cuz I might me grumpier than usual.
> ...


17 years for me, Labor day.  Quitting was easy, resisting the urges is tough.  I still have the occasional dream that I started smoking again.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 25, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Welp they finally got back to us so it's back up to Gallup for a face to face interview on Tues.  We'll head up Monday so we're not completely exhausted for the interview and since the interview is mid afternoon will most likely come back Wednesday.


Good luck.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 25, 2017)

peach174 said:


> We have been without internet since early Tuesday morning.
> Just had the service guy fix it right now
> When I called on tue. they said this fri. was the earliest he could get here. He does most of Cochise County.
> Hubby missed it the most. I had my books on kindle.
> ...


Hi peach, hope all is well.


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 25, 2017)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Awesome toy!! Aghhhhrr, I need something similar...

But where I could use it? :-\


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 25, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Gracie dreading the end of that 60 buck carton. I might be MIA awhile cuz I might me grumpier than usual.
> 
> I COULD drive to Reno..which is 3 hours east of me and buy cigs there once every few months...but....I really need to try to quit again.



I quit about 9 years ago and I still have dreams about smoking but know that if I have one cigarette, I'll start again.

Think it's the hardest thing I did in my life except for giving birth and losing my husband.

Losing my mom last year to respiratory failure is what keeps me motivated to never smoke again....and she quit smoking in her 40's!  Died at 83 on a vent.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 25, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Welp they finally got back to us so it's back up to Gallup for a face to face interview on Tues.  We'll head up Monday so we're not completely exhausted for the interview and since the interview is mid afternoon will most likely come back Wednesday.
> ...



What are these eggs I see in some posts?


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 25, 2017)

Good morning everyone!  Rained all night here and is still raining, must be the rain Gracie was talking about yesterday.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 25, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Someone is placing them there.  If you want to get in the game, there's a thread that tells you how to do it.  I'm not in it so I can't tell you but I'll try to find the thread.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 25, 2017)

Gracie said:


> MY egg. Gimmee.



Good Lord, I've created a monster.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 25, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



It is in announcements and feedback.  A Coyote thread.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 25, 2017)

mdk said:


> I hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend! We're a little tipsy playing the piano tonight.



Interesting band name, Little Tipsy.  Good bar band name.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 25, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> What are these eggs I see in some posts?



Egg Hunt!  See announcements and feedback section.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 25, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > What are these eggs I see in some posts?
> ...



Ok, I think I get it...if you find an egg in one of your posts, you put the link in that announcement thread?

Or is it if you find an egg in anybody's post??


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 25, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > CeeCee said:
> ...



All are fair game, it is not restricted to one in your own posts.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 25, 2017)

Great!  Now, I just hope I do it right because there were some in this thread.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 25, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Great!  Now, I just hope I do it right because there were some in this thread.



Have fun!  Pretty sure Kat, Aye and Coyote are.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## Dajjal (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 25, 2017)

peach174 said:


> We have been without internet since early Tuesday morning.
> Just had the service guy fix it right now
> When I called on tue. they said this fri. was the earliest he could get here. He does most of Cochise County.
> Hubby missed it the most. I had my books on kindle.
> ...



Missed this last night when I came in to post the vigil list.  So glad you got back.  Since you are a busy lady, you often miss a day or so in the Coffee Shop but I noticed this was a longer period than usual so hoped nothing was seriously wrong.  Plus we miss you.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 25, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> I have back issues and have taken Vicodin but never Oxycodone.  What is your issue?  Surgery?  Just pain?
> 
> I hate how strict they've gotten with the pain meds, not fair to the people that need them for pain and not to get high....well, I don't get high...don't know your story.


There is a lot of abuse, especially of Oxicodon, Down here, they call it redneck heroin. There was a guy in town that ground up pills and sold lines like cocaine.
I hate opiates, hate the way they make me feel, but I will use them when I have to,and won't when I don't.
I understand why they are so stringently controlled, but it does make it difficult, especially for someone who can't just hop in his truck and fill a prescription.
There are no refills, and doctors can't even call in a scrip. Any time I need to get an opiate, I either have to be seen by the doctor, or have a nurse request medication. The prescription has to be picked up at the doctor's office by me or someone I authorize and carried to the pharmacy.
Thankfully, I have people who will go the extra mile for me.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 25, 2017)

Yep, everything you say is true Ernie S.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 25, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Welp they finally got back to us so it's back up to Gallup for a face to face interview on Tues.  We'll head up Monday so we're not completely exhausted for the interview and since the interview is mid afternoon will most likely come back Wednesday.



Well my prayer for you will be for the best thing for you two to happen.  Do you have a laptop to take along?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 25, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> For the past week we have had Carly, the mini doxie, back with us and just learned this time may be for the long haul.  Dana--our friend on the vigil list--has been upgraded 1A to get a new heart meaning she is #1 on the list at Salt Lake and they want her to stay close.  And post surgery, once she has her new heart, she has to stay there for constant monitoring for up to 6 months to be sure there is no rejection.
> 
> Would appreciate everybody stepping up the prayers and/or positive vibes in her direction because if she does not get the heart in a timely manner, she probably is not going to live much longer.  She already has a heart pump because the left side of her heart was failing and now there are signs of right heart failure.  She is still young--mid 50's--and has so much more of her life left to live.


Of course, all the best I can send Dana's way...and good vibes to you, too.

I suppose this might be an opportunity to update my daughter's friend,  Sachenda'so status.   She's been in and out of ICU and things look pretty dire. Now, her husband can no longer put off back surgery.  My daughter has volunteered to go back this sumer to take care of them. She's planning on packing the girls and fur kids along to spend the summer back East. My visit to Japan and Beijing are on hold for now.
I'm sending vibes that Sachenda's tribulations may soon be over and her husband comes through his as well as he can.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 25, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Welp they finally got back to us so it's back up to Gallup for a face to face interview on Tues.  We'll head up Monday so we're not completely exhausted for the interview and since the interview is mid afternoon will most likely come back Wednesday.
> ...


Yeah, we have our Lenovo and the wife takes her Dell.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 25, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I have been travelling with a laptop for many years now, but Hombre never wanted one.  I liked my new Asus so well, when I saw one for a really attractive price in Amazon's daily deals, I got him one for Christmas this immediate Christmas past along with a lap desk and wireless mouse so he could use it in his lounge chair.  I loaded on his e-mail access, Facebook, his favorite games, etc. before I gave it to him.

He was pretty tentative with it at first--there is something of a learning curve when you go from PC to laptop--but he is now comfortable with it and I doubt he'll want to go anywhere out of town without it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 25, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


The wife doesn't use the desktop any longer so I converted her desktop into my Linux machine.  Now I bounce from my Dell laptop to my Windows gaming desktop to my Linux desktop........  Call me obsessive......... 
The Lenovo we use specifically when on the road.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 25, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I still use my desktop for most things I do on the computer.  For instance I don't do any banking, credit card ordering, or work with any sensitive information on the laptop so we won't be so vulnerable when we are traveling and using unsecure wifi systems.  That's probably being over cautious, but oh well.

And my PC is somewhat more powerful than the laptops, has more storage, and I love my 26" monitor for multi-tasking, researching, and/ or playing favorite games, etc.

Plus the window just beyond the monitor allows me to see the front porch area and front door and garage door so I know who is coming and going, and the other window in the corner gives me a full view  of the front walk, gate, mailbox, and a lot of the driveway.  That is especially important when Carly is with us and sits at the front gate a lot watching the world go by or waiting for Hombre to get home.  I can be sure nobody let her out.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 25, 2017)

I'm an iPad and iPhone person...don't even turn on my computer, at this point I'm afraid to.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 25, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Opera browser has a built in VPN (Virtual Private Network) and ad blocker, I use it when I'm on the road and when doing any online banking.  Like everything else it's not a 100% failsafe system but it's 1000 times safer than using an open network and 100 times safer than using your own ISP (Internet Service Provider) network.  VPNs hide your location even from your ISP so nothing can be traced back to you.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 25, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



That's surprising, since I have Opera on the other laptop and it's crawling with ads.

I never bothered putting an ad blocker on because I don't use it for internet much at all, but it's infested.  Is it something I would have to switch on ---- like a swamp?


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 25, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



The ad-block and VPN in Opera both get turned on in settings.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 25, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


So do I........


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 25, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 25, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Call me obsessive.........



obsessive!


----------



## Kat (Mar 25, 2017)

I need to get Opera. Been a long time since i used it. I have been using Chrome and FF. FF is sucking big time. Thinking of dumping it.


----------



## Kat (Mar 25, 2017)

Been just pouring rain. Good lazy day. Only thing is I need to be busy packing. bleh


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 25, 2017)

Kat said:


> Been just pouring rain. Good lazy day. Only thing is I need to be busy packing. bleh


We're still packing a little at a time so when the time actually comes to move our packing chores will be minimal.  The not so fun part will be moving everything.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 25, 2017)

Kat said:


> I need to get Opera. Been a long time since i used it. I have been using Chrome and FF. FF is sucking big time. Thinking of dumping it.


My primary is still FF, Chrome for video/movie streaming, all those porn sit........ oh wait I wasn't supposed to tell ya that!!!!!!  Opera I use for more sensitive security applications.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 25, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > I need to get Opera. Been a long time since i used it. I have been using Chrome and FF. FF is sucking big time. Thinking of dumping it.
> ...


Have you tried ad block on an Android tablet?  I can't get it to work right with chrome.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 25, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


This is the only tablet I have or ever will use........


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 25, 2017)

Kat said:


> I need to get Opera. Been a long time since i used it. I have been using Chrome and FF. FF is sucking big time. Thinking of dumping it.



Opera doesn't have a home button.  WTF is up with that?


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 25, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > I need to get Opera. Been a long time since i used it. I have been using Chrome and FF. FF is sucking big time. Thinking of dumping it.
> ...



Right-click (or Ctrl-click) the toolbar and select "Customize".
Select "Appearance". The toolbar is highlighted by a yellow border.
Select the Buttons tab in the resulting dialog and drag the Home button to the highlighted toolbar.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 25, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


My mistake, that's from over 10 years ago, the home button has been replaced with the speed dial button, the "box" made up of 8 little boxes with the lower right little box missing.  You can also disable the speed dial suggestions.
I did read that Chrome extensions could be downloaded for Opera and there are home button extensions there.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 25, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



I've no idea what you are talking about.  I don't have a toolbar in my version of Opera (44).  There is no option for Appearance anywhere that I can find.  The best I can do is go to the speed dial start page and put my preferred home page as the only link.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 25, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Yeah, I'm not sure why they are so insistent on the speed dial page.  It's just an extra click for me.


----------



## 007 (Mar 25, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Yeah I've always been more or less a binge drinker, even when I was younger. People I knew would drink a lot more often than I would, but when I did drink, I'd stay up pretty late and drink until I couldn't keep my eyes open, then I'd be hung over for two days. Well, the last ten years or so that program has just been dwindling down to not drinking much at all, just lost it appeal, not to mention going on 62 the ole bod was saying hey, enough of that crap... so I quit.

I'd probably get along pretty good with your neighbor. Sounds like my kinda people. I helped a guy do a long bed to short bed mod quite a few years ago. It's not that hard actually, and fun to do.


----------



## 007 (Mar 25, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Yeah I've had this truck for 12 years now. Bought it in Reno. It's never seen a salty road, has zero rust and has always been garaged. I keep putting a little money in it each year with an upgrade here and there. Have done lots already but still have lots I want to do, Delphi fuel injection upgrade, headers, new exhaust, new arched rear springs, electric fan conversion, could use a new radio with blue tooth and a digital tuner, and the list goes on... it's fun... and it's a blast to drive. Thankfully here in Podunk, WI there's plenty of places to have fun with it.


----------



## 007 (Mar 25, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > I have back issues and have taken Vicodin but never Oxycodone.  What is your issue?  Surgery?  Just pain?
> ...


I've been getting oxycodone from the VA for probably 15 years now, and you're right there is no refill. I have to call in each and every time to my primary care giver and speak to someone to get a refill, but they send it to me.


----------



## 007 (Mar 25, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> I tell ya, that 007 has all the toys.  He's my hero!


Hey pard, have you been getting the good out of that RV you bought?


----------



## Kat (Mar 25, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > I need to get Opera. Been a long time since i used it. I have been using Chrome and FF. FF is sucking big time. Thinking of dumping it.
> ...




I downloaded. Am trying to learn it again. It has changed so much. I wish I could get my Bookmarks over from other browsers.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 25, 2017)

Kat said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


Opera?

Opera Help


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 25, 2017)

007 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > CeeCee said:
> ...


How do I switch my address for yours.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 26, 2017)

Kat said:


> I need to get Opera. Been a long time since i used it. I have been using Chrome and FF. FF is sucking big time. Thinking of dumping it.



I have been using Chrome and like it because Adblocker works so efficiently with it and it does find photos and stuff faster than some other browsers.  I don't really care what I use if it works though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 26, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Hombre's sore toes,
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Sixfoot, SFC Ollie, Spoonman, and all others we hope will find their way back.

Sunset over Fresno


----------



## Kat (Mar 26, 2017)

I like Chrome a lot better than FF now days..


----------



## Gracie (Mar 26, 2017)

Hey foxy....been browsing Pinterest and found this. Perfect for ya?


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 26, 2017)

Good morning everyone!  I think I'll go to my favorite store today...Trader Joe's.

Hi Gracie...I love Pinterest.

To all the pain sufferers, since I'm such a good girl and don't abuse my pain meds my dr writes out 3 prescriptions for me...post dated.


----------



## esthermoon (Mar 26, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Oh sorry! 
What about tea? Maybe tea could be a good substitute


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 26, 2017)

I am so lucky pain is not a factor for me yet.  Landscaping is always painful at the beginning if the season for a month or two and as the season progresses there are a fair number of minor injuries that heal over the off season.  People always think I am happy when I can start, but it just means pain month is here.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 26, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...



I'm a coffee addict, sorry....here is my mug shot.


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 26, 2017)

007 said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



How many miles per year you usually make on it? And how much gas it eating?

P.S. You should upgrade it by some big speakers, to perform dance parties at wild places, you could visit


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 26, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...



I drink tea almost exclusively.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 26, 2017)

For you...and the other tea drinkers....


----------



## esthermoon (Mar 26, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 26, 2017)

Good morning everybody.  Slept in this morning so I just got up.  My body is still running on standard time.  Enjoying the first cup of coffee and then will go rummage in the kitchen to put something together for breakfast.


----------



## esthermoon (Mar 26, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Slept in this morning so I just got up.  My body is still running on standard time.  Enjoying the first cup of coffee and then will go rummage in the kitchen to put something together for breakfast.


Hi Foxfyre! 
Enjoy your breakfast


----------



## OldLady (Mar 26, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Slept in this morning so I just got up.  My body is still running on standard time.  Enjoying the first cup of coffee and then will go rummage in the kitchen to put something together for breakfast.


I just remembered you're out west.  Here it's lunchtime.  LOL


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 26, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Mongo not know, Mongo only pawn in game of life but know it has nothing to do with choo choo........


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 26, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 26, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


That's me!!!!

(Shoulda use him as an avatar)


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 26, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Mongo should know though that we the technically challenged when it comes to the more intricate things involving computers and computer programs, etc. have neither the knowledge or understanding of a lot of that stuff.  And when you don't have the natural aptitude, it's hard to muster up the interest to learn.

I figured out how to make Chrome my default browser--IE/Edge and FF suck on Windows 10--and attached Bing to that.  So now when I want to search for something, I just click on my Bing Icon and it pulls up this beautiful and interesting background that changes every day.  That is aesthetically pleasing to me.  And there is a nice clean buffer in the center that I type keywords to search for something into.  And once I enter a website, until I remove it, it temporarily stores that website on a tab so I can return to that site so long as I leave the tab there.  Very easy to use, efficient, effective, and for me simple.  And fun to use.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 26, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Heathen.........


----------



## 007 (Mar 26, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


I doubt I put 500 miles on it a year. It gets put away with only storage insurance on it in the winter. I have a JVC radio in it now but it's dated. It has no remote, no blue tooth, no inputs, no digital tuner, so it needs to be upgraded. I already have all Infinity Kappa speakers, and the rears are 6x9's in custom boxes that can be set outside, but my wild party days are over. I still 4 wheel it in some pretty wild places though. It is a driver, it is super fun to play with.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 26, 2017)

Hi everybody!

Hubbie is out walking and he is doing pretty good considering every thing.
I have been experimenting with recipes since he is on a low salt , low fat diet.
Been using a Air Fryer to cook meats and fish. It pretty much uses no oil and if you do then only a tablespoon can be used.
I like how it cooks. Everything comes out real moist and tender.
I also am doing potato chips with only extra virgin olive oil sprayed on them. 
He likes them, but it takes me 2 days to do just three thin sliced baking potatoes. It takes 2 and a half hours to dry each batch and only a single layer can go into the air fryer. 
I am also experimenting with different spices for fish dishes. 

He just came back so I gotta go for now.
Talk to you all later.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 26, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> Hubbie is out walking and he is doing pretty good considering every thing.
> I have been experimenting with recipes since he is on a low salt , low fat diet.
> ...



A good day for you is a great one for us Peach.  You sound very happy and thankful.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 26, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> Hubbie is out walking and he is doing pretty good considering every thing.
> I have been experimenting with recipes since he is on a low salt , low fat diet.
> ...



It slices!  It dices!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 26, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everybody!
> ...



I got the impression that cutting the slices is not the problem.  It's the drying of them and then limitations of what the air fryer can accommodate that is the problem.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 26, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> Hubbie is out walking and he is doing pretty good considering every thing.
> I have been experimenting with recipes since he is on a low salt , low fat diet.
> ...


You may already be way ahead of this, but if you're experimenting with spices for flavor, one of the good basic ones is to use the McCormick mixed whole peppercorns in it's own little grinder jar.  The peppercorns are green, pink and white.  The flavor of the fresh ground pepper is so much better than plain old ground black pepper.  What made me think of that is my 2 favorites for flavoring fish:  lemon and pepper.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 26, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


A food slicer will cut the cutting time drastically as for drying it can be done in the oven but still takes up to 7 hours, a really good dehydrator is much more efficient but not really cost effective if you're not doing bulk drying.  Typically dehydrators start at $40 and go up from there.  Potato chips can be baked as opposed to fried, spritz some olive oil on them and hit them with Lite Salt which uses a mix of table salt and potassium cloride, the 100% salt substitutes taste metallic and bitter.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 26, 2017)

For those of us dealing with some of the downside of the realities of being senior citizens or those approaching senior citizenship, here's something to brighten your day  :


----------



## peach174 (Mar 26, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



He can't have potassium chloride right now, no salt substitutes.
He can have 2200 mg of salt a day. That means all the food he eats has to have very low salts.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 26, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Okay.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 26, 2017)

As we get closer to the wife's interview day the more stressed she gets and when she gets stressed she gets bossy and controlling......... often over things that I've already done....... *sigh*


----------



## peach174 (Mar 26, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Exactly! You hit the nail on the head Foxfyre.
I have a great tupperware mandolin.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 26, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



This is why I am experimenting with seasonings as he is limited to beef and pork meats.
It's more chicken breasts without the skin and all kinds of fish.
Lunch is the hardest to come up with, as most sandwiches are too high in salt, when you add the meat and bread.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 26, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> As we get closer to the wife's interview day the more stressed she gets and when she gets stressed she gets bossy and controlling......... often over things that I've already done....... *sigh*



Would you like to tell us, so we can repeat them?


----------



## Dalia (Mar 26, 2017)

Hello, a member ask me to help him in private, he (American Soldier ) wanted money to get back to USA i told him that i am French and  i will ask the question at the forum for him, he told that we lost his wife in Nigérian and all the money he have is in the USA.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 26, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I don't know where you live but Trader Joe's has salt free bread, so do some other places but it's more expensive.  There is also no salt added ketchup...add a fried egg and you have a sandwich for about 100mgs sodium.

Trader Joe's also has no salt added tuna...a little mayo and you have a tuna salad sandwich...but yes, sandwiches are difficult.

Also, Swiss cheese is the lowest sodium cheese...you make a grilled cheese with it.  Also avocado and fried egg is good too...

If you can't get the no salt added bread if you look you can sometimes find one low enough in sodium...there's one that's 105 mgs for 2 slices.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 26, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Thank you, but the nearest one is a one hundred mile trip each time.
I have found canola mayo that he can have and he can have abalone in water, plus I found canned chicken for sandwiches.
The problem is he can only have 2 or 3 slices of bread a day.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 26, 2017)

peach174 said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



That's too bad, TJ's is pretty good with having lower sodium products...even a salsa and no salt added tortilla chips.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 26, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > As we get closer to the wife's interview day the more stressed she gets and when she gets stressed she gets bossy and controlling......... often over things that I've already done....... *sigh*
> ...


They change depending on what she's stressing over.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 26, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > CeeCee said:
> ...



That's true, but I can make them here at home from scratch.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 26, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


The real problem is she has her job to do and I have mine, in this situation her job is to focus on the interview mine is to deal with the move and getting a house (whether she gets the job or not we're moving), she's freaking out over my worries, my job, "you need to do this, you need to do that".  It's either already done or in the works.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 26, 2017)

peach174 said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I keep forgetting everyone isn't as lazy as I am. 

Since my husband died in 2004 I really hate cooking.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 26, 2017)

housemate is on a strict diet too, cuz he had a heart attack 3 years ago. Anything he cooks has NO salt at all. He used every herb under the sun though. Still...its too bland for me and MrG, so we just go along with it and then salt our plates.

With that said...garlic does wonders for flavoring. Plain corn tortilla chips with a very light brushing of extra virgin olive oil or coconut oil then sprinkled with garlic powder is pretty tasty. Solves the problem of drying taters for chips.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 26, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Hello, a member ask me to help him in private, he (American Soldier ) wanted money to get back to USA i told him that i am French and  i will ask the question at the forum for him, he told that we lost his wife in Nigérian and all the money he have is in the USA.


Not only no, but HAYELL no. 
Should I even have to say this?


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 26, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, a member ask me to help him in private, he (American Soldier ) wanted money to get back to USA i told him that i am French and  i will ask the question at the forum for him, he told that we lost his wife in Nigérian and all the money he have is in the USA.
> ...


He told me his wife is Nigerian and just died and he lost everything.....  I reported it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 26, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Hello, a member ask me to help him in private, he (American Soldier ) wanted money to get back to USA i told him that i am French and  i will ask the question at the forum for him, he told that we lost his wife in Nigérian and all the money he have is in the USA.


Report the PM, it's a Nigerian phishing expedition.


----------



## Dalia (Mar 26, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, a member ask me to help him in private, he (American Soldier ) wanted money to get back to USA i told him that i am French and  i will ask the question at the forum for him, he told that we lost his wife in Nigérian and all the money he have is in the USA.
> ...


Thank you Ringe i told him to come here because i am not American and i have a big heart but don't worry Gracie i am not a fool, I never got scammed


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 26, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


I posted a general warning in Announcements and Feedback also.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 26, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


But repeating it here, Dahlia, instead of in announcements, you are furthering his agendas.
Just saying.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 26, 2017)

I should have told him I could spare a penny but he would have to mail me the postage cost........


----------



## Dalia (Mar 26, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I agree with you Gracie, you are right and Ringe took care of it and thank him


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 26, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


It's okay, you did the right thing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 26, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Hello, a member ask me to help him in private, he (American Soldier ) wanted money to get back to USA i told him that i am French and  i will ask the question at the forum for him, he told that we lost his wife in Nigérian and all the money he have is in the USA.



That smells like a scam fraud Dalia.  I would refer him to the American embassy or a military installation for help.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 26, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Naw I don't think so.  He's just fishing for somebody with a big heart who isn't familiar with these kinds of scams.  He won't come in here.


----------



## Sherry (Mar 26, 2017)

WQ and I had a wonderful anniversary trip to NOLA. We did not hit it big during our stay at the Golden Nugget in Biloxi, but enjoyed our time there. The Ponchartrain in the Garden District exceeded my expectations...it was like stepping back in time. Loved the suite, as well as the bars on the main floor and roof top. Neither one of us are fans of buffets, but we made an exception for The Court of the Two Sisters Jazz Brunch, with the perfect seat next to the fountain. We scored another fountain seat during our time imbibing at Pat O'Briens. Lots of great music throughout the French Quarter. Loved touring the beautiful homes in the Garden District, and sitting a spell at The Audobon Park. We made a detour on the route home for a tour of one of the most haunted homes in America, The Myrtles Plantation. No ghosts were spied, but we had a fantastic tour guide.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 26, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > CeeCee said:
> ...



I love to cook so when I have the time I would certainly make almost anything from scratch if it is something I have fun making.  I love to experiment with different recipes.  But potato chips?  My hat is off to Peach who is very proficient in these kinds of things, but I think potato chips would be too tedious for me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 26, 2017)

Sherry said:


> WQ and I had a wonderful anniversary trip to NOLA. We did not hit it big during our stay at the Golden Nugget in Biloxi, but enjoyed our time there. The Ponchartrain in the Garden District exceeded my expectations...it was like stepping back in time. Loved the suite, as well as the bars on the main floor and roof top. Neither one of us are fans of buffets, but we made an exception for The Court of the Two Sisters Jazz Brunch, with the perfect seat next to the fountain. We scored another fountain seat during our time imbibing at Pat O'Briens. Lots of great music throughout the French Quarter. Loved touring the beautiful homes in the Garden District, and sitting a spell at The Audobon Park. We made a detour on the route home for a tour of one of the most haunted homes in America, The Myrtles Plantation. No ghosts were spied, but we had a fantastic tour guide.



What great photos!!!  It's like being there with you.  I would have loved tagging along there.  And if it is an exceptional buffet, especially with a fantastic setting, that would be okay too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 26, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> As we get closer to the wife's interview day the more stressed she gets and when she gets stressed she gets bossy and controlling......... often over things that I've already done....... *sigh*



Just shift into 'yes dear' mode until it blows over.  I also tend not to be my most lovable self when I am extra stressed over something and appreciate Hombre just backing off and allowing me to be a bit bitchy for awhile.


----------



## Dalia (Mar 26, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, a member ask me to help him in private, he (American Soldier ) wanted money to get back to USA i told him that i am French and  i will ask the question at the forum for him, he told that we lost his wife in Nigérian and all the money he have is in the USA.
> ...


Merci and i agree Foxfyre  , i did told him that in private, Ringe took care of the situation, he did told me in private that he would come in France to give me the money back.....i told him ask American people to help you to get back in your country. ask help from your family, your bank.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 26, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > WQ and I had a wonderful anniversary trip to NOLA. We did not hit it big during our stay at the Golden Nugget in Biloxi, but enjoyed our time there. The Ponchartrain in the Garden District exceeded my expectations...it was like stepping back in time. Loved the suite, as well as the bars on the main floor and roof top. Neither one of us are fans of buffets, but we made an exception for The Court of the Two Sisters Jazz Brunch, with the perfect seat next to the fountain. We scored another fountain seat during our time imbibing at Pat O'Briens. Lots of great music throughout the French Quarter. Loved touring the beautiful homes in the Garden District, and sitting a spell at The Audobon Park. We made a detour on the route home for a tour of one of the most haunted homes in America, The Myrtles Plantation. No ghosts were spied, but we had a fantastic tour guide.
> ...





Sherry and me ordered several Pat O'Brien's Hurricanes.  We took a cab back to the hotel.  I would not recommend driving.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 26, 2017)

I'm glad you two had a wonderful trip! And I always wanted to see the Garden District....mostly hoping to catch a glimpse of Lestat.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 26, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I'm glad you two had a wonderful trip! And I always wanted to see the Garden District....mostly hoping to catch a glimpse of Lestat.




I am a huge Anne Rice fan, Gracie.  I had to see the Garden District.    But yeah...sadly no sightings of Lestat, Louis, or Claudia. 

And Sherry is correct...Audubon Park was beautiful as well.


----------



## Sherry (Mar 26, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I'm glad you two had a wonderful trip! And I always wanted to see the Garden District....mostly hoping to catch a glimpse of Lestat.



Apparently the blood sucking ghouls reside where we stayed.



> The Pontchartrain Hotel is one of many haunted hotels in New Orleans.
> 
> There are said to be at least 25 different ghosts haunting the Pontchartrain Hotel. Two sisters are the most well-known ghosts to make a showing, although a royal countess in very elegant clothing has also been spied in the hallways. The apparition of an old man makes his rounds through the haunted Pontchartrain as well, searching for “Meagan”. Elevators are said to stop inexplicably at different floors when no one is on them. There are cold spots in the hotel as well. But the creepiest tale about the Pontchartrain Hotel is that vampires take lodging there. Visitors claim to have encountered this undead souls on their way to late night parties in the French Quarter.
> 
> The building was constructed in 1927 on St. Charles Avenue in the Garden District. It was named after a member of LouisXVI’s court, the Count de Pontchartrain.



Haunting of Pontchartrain Hotel Haunted Places in 2031 St Charles Ave, New Orleans, LA, USA - Hauntin.gs


----------



## Gracie (Mar 26, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad you two had a wonderful trip! And I always wanted to see the Garden District....mostly hoping to catch a glimpse of Lestat.
> ...


Anne doesn't like me much. She and I got in an email fight some years back. I told her she always said on her website that nobody would or could ever kill Lestat and I said sure  he can die and someone CAN kill him. You did, missy.

Boy did she get pissed.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 26, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > As we get closer to the wife's interview day the more stressed she gets and when she gets stressed she gets bossy and controlling......... often over things that I've already done....... *sigh*
> ...


We know each other's stress mechanisms, she gets spastic and I tend to withdraw.........  Sometimes that makes for minor explosions......


----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 26, 2017)

Gracie said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




No kidding.  The fact she wrote you back...even if she was pissed.....is to her credit.  I have probably read 20 or so of her books.  Queen of the Damned or the Witching Hour are probably my favorites.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 26, 2017)

Sherry said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad you two had a wonderful trip! And I always wanted to see the Garden District....mostly hoping to catch a glimpse of Lestat.
> ...



How disappointing.  Except for the blood sucking part.    We've spent time in places reported to be haunted too and didn't get to meet any of the ghostly inhabitants.  I was always disappointed.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 26, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



That is why I only do it every two weeks, too tedious.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 26, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


Vampire diaries, witching hour and the knockoff from the Taltos...love them all. Told her so, but also told her she murdered Lestat all by herself. Yes, we were firing emails back and forth because she was pissed at the truth. After her husband died, she got all religious and killed off the darker side of her dabblings..I guess to make amends to God.
While I can understand her grief process, her reasons are ridiculous. They were just stories..with a shitload of readers who mourned along with her...but for Lestat & Company. We argued it back and forth and finally she said to never read another book of hers. I said no worries, her new line of Christ books and her porn books were of no interest to me...or anyone else...and her bank account would prove it eventually. Which pissed her off even more.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 26, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Queen of the Damned or the Witching Hour are probably my favorites.


Blackwood Farm is pretty damn good, too. Until Mona Mayfair was dragged into it. I didn't much care for Mona.

And..after reading Blackwood Farm....I got really interested in cameo jewelry.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 26, 2017)

Gracie said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Queen of the Damned or the Witching Hour are probably my favorites.
> ...





Her old ones...The Feast of All Saints and Cry to Heaven were pretty damn cool as well.  I have never read her Christian books or the 50 Shades of Grey crap.    Zero interest.   

But still Gracie.....very cool she was willing to correspond with you.  Her talent is undeniable....at least when she was in her prime.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 26, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


She corresponded because I pushed a truth button, lol.
Anne Rice killed Lestat. Simple as that.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 26, 2017)

The Taltos are supposed to be Nephilims.

The Nephilim (“fallen ones, giants”) were the offspring of sexual relationships between the sons of God and daughters of men in Genesis.

Oh, she dabbled deep, our Anne did. I still read those books from time to time. And I miss Lestat. And the Mayfairs and the sneaky Taltos folks. And Blackwood Farm characters.

Blackwood Farm (The Vampire Chronicles, #9)


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 26, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


You all went to the wrong place........


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 26, 2017)

Ringel05 has a good Nigerian story...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 26, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Hello, a member ask me to help him in private, he (American Soldier ) wanted money to get back to USA i told him that i am French and  i will ask the question at the forum for him, he told that we lost his wife in Nigérian and all the money he have is in the USA.


Dear, you must be more cautious about such pleas.  You haven't sent him any money, have you?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 26, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > CeeCee said:
> ...


Anyone can make their own low sodium, low fat things.  A lot of paleo, and many vegan recipes are good for limited diets.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 26, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 has a good Nigerian story...


Send me money and I'll tell my story........


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 26, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


Most likely not an American, and especially not military (US), but well aware of current social currents here.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 26, 2017)

Sherry said:


> WQ and I had a wonderful anniversary trip to NOLA. We did not hit it big during our stay at the Golden Nugget in Biloxi, but enjoyed our time there. The Ponchartrain in the Garden District exceeded my expectations...it was like stepping back in time. Loved the suite, as well as the bars on the main floor and roof top. Neither one of us are fans of buffets, but we made an exception for The Court of the Two Sisters Jazz Brunch, with the perfect seat next to the fountain. We scored another fountain seat during our time imbibing at Pat O'Briens. Lots of great music throughout the French Quarter. Loved touring the beautiful homes in the Garden District, and sitting a spell at The Audobon Park. We made a detour on the route home for a tour of one of the most haunted homes in America, The Myrtles Plantation. No ghosts were spied, but we had a fantastic tour guide.


Has it been a year already?  Congratulations to you both!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 26, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad you two had a wonderful trip! And I always wanted to see the Garden District....mostly hoping to catch a glimpse of Lestat.
> ...


How old is that tree in the first picture?!!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 26, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


Anne Rice wrote "50 Shades of Grey"?


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 26, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



No, but she has written erotic novels.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 26, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...




I love that movie!!!


----------



## Sherry (Mar 26, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



The Tree of Life


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 26, 2017)

Sherry said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



It is amazing.  You just feel a sense of timelessness looking at it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 26, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Hombre's sore toes,
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Sixfoot, SFC Ollie, Spoonman, and all others we hope will find their way back.

Sunset over Indiana


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 27, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> ...


Someone once told me that if you see clouds that look like upside-down eggs, take cover, a tornado is close by.  I see eggs in that photo.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 27, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


Whew!  I didn't think she'd written that trash.  Some of her stuff is a bit racy, but these days, lots of stuff doesn't sell without a bit of racy trash.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 27, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> ...


Those cloud formations are called "mammatus" and are generally associated with some pretty violent weather patterns.  Pretty picture, though.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 27, 2017)

Sherry said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


Way cool, thank you!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 27, 2017)

Things are still butt-freezing cold, but warmer than they were.  Two new babies and a couple more expected.  I planned no new babies this year because of our impending move to the farm in Willow.  Unfortunately, Nature always finds a way and I am expecting two more families in addition to the pair born Thursday.  Babies are just so cute!
My partner has now been on the injured list for a year.  He's becoming very lonely and needy, and he's driving me nuts!  He's been hanging around my place a lot more than usual.  I shouldn't complain, he is helpful, but in his less helpful moments...well, it's like having a three-year-old around.
My daughter has put my impending visit, and our trip to Beijing, on hold.  Sachenda is far worse and she might be taking her children back to Maryland to help out Sachenda's husband if he finally gets the long-postponed back surgery.  Alas, I would love to go with her, but being seen as a "guest" would only put more pressure on the people involved.  I'll always be available, if asked, but have to consider my desires over others'.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 27, 2017)

Good morning everyone!  Today I have both coffee and tea drinkers covered.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 27, 2017)

Also...just in case.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 27, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> View attachment 118852 Good morning everyone!  Today I have both coffee and tea drinkers covered.



Can I have milk in my coffee please?


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## CeeCee (Mar 27, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 118852 Good morning everyone!  Today I have both coffee and tea drinkers covered.
> ...



Grrrrr


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 27, 2017)

CeeCee , not telling you how to run the Coffee Shop or anything, but did you find this saucer?


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 27, 2017)

PSA:  People, use credit every once and a while please.  Not saying you should run up a balance you can't pay off, but let the credit world know you're still breathing.  It is so tough with older people who need a vehicle and haven't used credit in over ten years.  It is no fun delivering the news I can't help them or it will be 25%.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 27, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> PSA:  People, use credit every once and a while please.  Not saying you should run up a balance you can't pay off, but let the credit world know you're still breathing.  It is so tough with older people who need a vehicle and haven't used credit in over ten years.  It is no fun delivering the news I can't help them or it will be 25%.



Older people?  I am 42 and I have never had a CC, never bought anything expensive enough to need to make payments, I almost don't exist as far as credit is concerned.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 27, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> PSA:  People, use credit every once and a while please.  Not saying you should run up a balance you can't pay off, but let the credit world know you're still breathing.  It is so tough with older people who need a vehicle and haven't used credit in over ten years.  It is no fun delivering the news I can't help them or it will be 25%.



For sure you can't build good credit unless you use credit and good credit is valuable when it comes time to buy a home or cars or other big ticket items.  Hombre and I charge almost everything, even groceries, because we get such a generous cash back for everything we use our credit card for--they give us an extra percentage for grocery purchases.  So we accumulate enough on our cash back account at the bank over a year's time to pay for all our Christmas expense.

BUT. . .we pay the card off when the bill is due every single month so we never pay a penny of interest on the credit card. Otherwise, credit card debt is always one of the most expensive so we just don't accumulate it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 27, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > PSA:  People, use credit every once and a while please.  Not saying you should run up a balance you can't pay off, but let the credit world know you're still breathing.  It is so tough with older people who need a vehicle and haven't used credit in over ten years.  It is no fun delivering the news I can't help them or it will be 25%.
> ...



Your situation is rather unique though.  And when you complete your education and your situation changes, that will likely change too.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 27, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Education debt is credit.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 27, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 118852 Good morning everyone!  Today I have both coffee and tea drinkers covered.
> ...



Absolutely.  Because of a tendency to have acid reflux, I always cut my coffee with a little half and half and throw in some sweetener for good measure.  And though I was a black coffee drinker for many years, I now prefer it light and a tad sweet.

(CeeCee don't read this.   )


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 27, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...





Sarah G said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...



Oooo I like the blue egg the bunny person left in your post.  

As gallantwarrior explained this morning, those are mammatus clouds and, in our part of the world at least, generally are present in especially severe weather--strong thunderstorms, probable hail and severe wind, and tornadic storms.

But, it is springtime in America and tornado season is upon us.  The midwest will be watching clouds much more carefully for the next two or three months.

Tornadoes are so infrequent on the high desert that we don't concern ourselves much with them even with the occasional mammatus cloud that usually indicates torrential rain.  The occasional 'cloud burst' is fortunately pretty brief but can still trigger bad flash floods.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 27, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad you two had a wonderful trip! And I always wanted to see the Garden District....mostly hoping to catch a glimpse of Lestat.
> ...


Of all the cool things I saw in NOLA and in Charleston, SC, the live oaks are definitely the absolute most awesome BEST.  Love live oaks.  I even bought a necklace of one.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 27, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > CeeCee said:
> ...



Too late. 

I think by tomorrow I'll have everyone covered, lol.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 27, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


You or anyone can claim it, I'm not playing the game.  It is a pretty blue.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 27, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I am not borrowing for my education, though. I qualify for grant money, which is enough to cover my costs when I'm doing full time semesters.  The only money I'd borrow would be from family, which doesn't help my credit.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 27, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I am not borrowing for my education, though. I qualify for grant money, which is enough to cover my costs when I'm doing full time semesters.  The only money I'd borrow would be from family, which doesn't help my credit.



I'll loan you $100, send me $200 first....


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 27, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I'm not playing the game either, but I sure am enjoying the eggs.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 27, 2017)

Over the years I have seen some incredible sand sculptures.  Doing safety inspections in our business, I once had the privilege of doing a liability risk inspection on an enormous and incredible sand castle at our state fair here in Albuquerque.  I don't know how many truckloads of sand they had to haul in for it, but the spectators could actually walk up into it on sand pathways.

But I just saw this one and on a scale of 1 to 10, I would give this one a 20:


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 27, 2017)

A gentle but steady Spring rain literally dampened rehearsal for the Easter Pageant on the Hillside yesterday.  Then a not so gentle, but steady rain let loose in the evening.  Daisy's Saturday bath was preserved by not going out among the mud puddles Sunday.

This morning I realized why I've seen so many robin red breasts lately.  Earthworms awakened by all the rain crawled from the top soil and on to sidewalks and roadways over night.  Scores of worms were laying out on anything less soggy than the dirt.

All the greenhouses remain closed.  Some have onion sets and seed potatoes but not even the early pansies are ready for gardens.  The privet hedge is showing signs of life as there are leaf buds sprouting all over it.  Weeping willows, the earliest tree to leaf out, show a new green haze all over them as they are just a few weeks away from having their foliage.  Forsythia, bright yellow 'show girl' bushes have yet to betray any blooms.

I'm ready for all of them!  A couple daffodils have bloomed, the crocuses are petite in whites and purples and stunning yellows.  If it matters, something is happening because following the rains, the pollen count is up today.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 27, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> A gentle but steady Spring rain literally dampened rehearsal for the Easter Pagaent on the Hillside yesterday.  Then a not so gentle, but steady rain let loose in the evening.  Daisy's Saturday bath was preserved by not going out among th mud puddles Sunday.
> 
> This morning I realized why I've seen so many robin red breasts lately.  Earthworms awakened by all the rain crawled from the top soil and on to sidewalks and roadways over night.  Scores of worms were laying out on anything less soggy than the dirt.
> 
> ...



The daffodils, forsythia, wisteria, and flowering trees are showing all their glory here now.  And the lilacs should be blooming in less than 30 days.  But the air is chilled reminding us that it is yet early spring and summer is some time away.  Summer arrives in Albuquerque around Mother's Day which is our target date for setting out tomatoes as we trust all danger from frost is past.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 27, 2017)

Happy Monday morning.    An old Who song with some difficult picking.  



The One by user183852791


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 27, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Up here, we've traded tornadoes and hurricanes for volcanoes and earthquakes.  I've seen clouds like that up here once, maybe twice.  The rainstorms were outrageous, but no tornadoes.  We do get lots of standing lenticular clouds and "rollers".


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 27, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Happy Monday morning.    An old Who song with some difficult picking.
> 
> 
> 
> The One by user183852791



I should add a bass track to one of the songs you post......but I haven't picked up my bass in forever, and besides, I'm too damn lazy even if I wouldn't make it sound like crap because of lack of practice.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 27, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> A gentle but steady Spring rain literally dampened rehearsal for the Easter Pageant on the Hillside yesterday.  Then a not so gentle, but steady rain let loose in the evening.  Daisy's Saturday bath was preserved by not going out among the mud puddles Sunday.
> 
> This morning I realized why I've seen so many robin red breasts lately.  Earthworms awakened by all the rain crawled from the top soil and on to sidewalks and roadways over night.  Scores of worms were laying out on anything less soggy than the dirt.
> 
> ...


We're still held in the vice of snow and ice.  The temps have been unseasonably low and Spring melt down is late and slow.  All the box stores are offering seeds, sets, and starts, though.  Too bad, without a roomy kitchen counter (no cats) or a greenhouse, nothing can be done yet for the garden.  Mother's Day is usually considered a "safe" time to put things into the ground.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 27, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Monday morning.    An old Who song with some difficult picking.
> ...




My stepson sometimes plays over my stuff.  This is a short instrumental with Michael on Viola.  He's a very talented kid.  


An Irish Rover by user183852791


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 27, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > A gentle but steady Spring rain literally dampened rehearsal for the Easter Pageant on the Hillside yesterday.  Then a not so gentle, but steady rain let loose in the evening.  Daisy's Saturday bath was preserved by not going out among the mud puddles Sunday.
> ...


I just drove through downtown where, I'm happy to report, the Bradford Pear trees are now beginning to bloom!  The Bradford Pear grows about three stories high, has a delicate white cluster of blossoms and a root system that will not heave up sidewalks and pavement.  A perfect little urban tree.  Now, due to the warmth cast by surrounding buildings, the trees have cried havoc and  let loose the dogs of spring in an effort to get pollenated before anything else.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 27, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Monday morning.    An old Who song with some difficult picking.
> ...



Our daughter has played bass for years, generally in blues bands on the west coast.  Just an avocation for her though as her day job has nothing to do with music.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 27, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



I've never played as a job.  I barely played any paying gigs, let alone made enough to live off of.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 27, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...




I played in some bands in college and post college for a while.  I quickly realized I did not want to try to make a living at it.  I think if I took it that seriously it would kill the fun.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 27, 2017)

Made it to Gallup safely, kinda chilly up here...........  Will check back in later, pretty tired right now.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 27, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



She made some good money when she played with good bands, but never enough to live off of.  In fact none of the musicians, even those doing it full time, really made enough to live off of on the west coast.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 27, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



That's what I always thought too--I am a semi-professional worship/choir director but the paying positions never were as satisfying or fun as just doing it for fun.  So I wouldn't accept a paying position.

Our son is a mechanical/petroleum engineer and makes very good money at it, but wanted to be a musician at heart.  So he is an excellent classical guitarist and pianist and started teaching a few kids for just enough money to cover expenses.  And then more.  And then joined forces with a couple of other teachers, finally bought a building to put his fledgling  music avocation into. Outgrew that building and bought a bigger one.  Now they teach some 80 kids piano, guitar, violin, and voice and have a long waiting list.  And that's what he will do more or less full time once he retires from his engineering job.  But for him it is an emotional outlet and fun.  He says when it isn't fun anymore, he closes up shop and retires for good.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 27, 2017)

Went to Cracker Barrel for dinner, came out started the Prius.......  No dash board display......  Luckily there's a Toyota dealer in town and guess what we'll be doing tomorrow morning.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 27, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Went to Cracker Barrel for dinner, came out started the Prius.......  No dash board display......  Luckily there's a Toyota dealer in town and guess what we'll be doing tomorrow morning.


Don't you have an interview tomorrow?


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 27, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Went to Cracker Barrel for dinner, came out started the Prius.......  No dash board display......  Luckily there's a Toyota dealer in town and guess what we'll be doing tomorrow morning.
> ...


Afternoon.  It may be nothing more than a blown fuse.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 27, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Afternoon. It may be nothing more than a blown fuse.







Remember when you could check your own fuses?


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 27, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Afternoon. It may be nothing more than a blown fuse.
> ...


Ya still can.  I plan on doing that tomorrow morning first thing.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 27, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I agree completely.  When it became too much like work, I was done.  I played in bands for the fun.  Sure, I'd have been perfectly happy to have been "discovered" and made a career of it, but not if I had to toil for years trying to catch a break.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 27, 2017)

During my evening walk, I did see a forsythia in bloom.  A big pink flowering crab apple tree is showing early stuff.  There was one of those cherry trees pruned and grown to look like a bumberschute.  Mom loves them, but I think they're contrived.  For the record, I'm generally down on topiary, but I have issues.  Don't judge me.

Pop took a stab or two at transplanting azaleas.  They came from his folks backyard down on Vernia Street.  They went gangbusters in their first year.  One in a tangerine shade of orange, the other deep red like a Harvard beet.  But unforeseen circumstances cut their blooming days short.  Someone from Shropshire England might have a different interpretation of the phrase 'blooming days'.

We moved into the Big House in October of 1966.  I was one month into fourth grade and the azaleas were planted just before Halloween.  They stood like a bunch of sticks right out by what would become Pop's vegetable garden.

What Pop did not take into account when he moved his Mom's azaleas up to the grounds of the Big House was the septic tank.  Pop was a city boy, unaccustomed to stately living a la biodegradation of your liquid waste.  Wouldn't ya know it?  The tank had been filled to the brim by the previous owner.  When we clan of Clampetts moved in, the tank just could not keep up.  It succumbed to the flushes and flows of a family of four on Memorial Day weekend 1967.

Pop was heard to say, "I wouldn't wish home ownership on my worst enemy."


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 27, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Went to Cracker Barrel for dinner, came out started the Prius.......  No dash board display......  Luckily there's a Toyota dealer in town and guess what we'll be doing tomorrow morning.



This is when we need a 'bummer' button.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 28, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



LOL. I wasn't tracking the car part of that sentence and thought you were talking about Mrs. R's interview being nothing more than a blown fuse.  Just thought that was an odd way of putting it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 28, 2017)

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Hombre's sore toes,
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Sixfoot, SFC Ollie, Spoonman, and all others we hope will find their way back.

Stormy sunset--eastern New Mexico


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## saveliberty (Mar 28, 2017)

Need another two sales to be top for 6 of the last 8 months.  The phones will be busy this week.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## OldLady (Mar 28, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Need another two sales to be top for 6 of the last 8 months.  The phones will be busy this week.


  You GO, Mr. Liberty!


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 28, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Went to Cracker Barrel for dinner, came out started the Prius.......  No dash board display......  Luckily there's a Toyota dealer in town and guess what we'll be doing tomorrow morning.
> ...


Checked it this morning and it's working again so most likely not a fuse, looks like the combination meter (dashboard instrument cluster) may be starting to fail.


----------



## esthermoon (Mar 28, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> Harper (Save's granddaughter),
> Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
> ...


Wonderful sunset!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 28, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:
> ...



Don't know if you have those kinds of storms in your part of the world. I chose it because it was beautiful.  But that is the leading edge of a super cell that produces our most violent storms--lots of rain often with large hail, damaging winds, and sometimes tornadoes..


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 28, 2017)

OK, this may explain America...I changed the channel this morning, just a whim.  There have been shows, one after the other, featuring people who: don't know who their baby's daddy is, but are willing to drag multiple possibles on a public stage to accuse them; men and women who have been cheating on their wives/husbands/partners and want to duke it out on a public forum; various family members accused of sexual/mental/physical abuse of all types of other family members...I guess you get the gist.  Now I know why I don't watch TV, mostly it's on for background noise and I do prefer PBS for sane content.  Holy crap, if this is what is considered "normal" viewing fodder, no wonder things are so...so...
Words fail me.
Changing back to PBS.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 28, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> OK, this may explain America...I changed the channel this morning, just a whim.  There have been shows, one after the other, featuring people who: don't know who their baby's daddy is, but are willing to drag multiple possibles on a public stage to accuse them; men and women who have been cheating on their wives/husbands/partners and want to duke it out on a public forum; various family members accused of sexual/mental/physical abuse of all types of other family members...I guess you get the gist.  Now I know why I don't watch TV, mostly it's on for background noise and I do prefer PBS for sane content.  Holy crap, if this is what is considered "normal" viewing fodder, no wonder things are so...so...
> Words fail me.
> Changing back to PBS.



I too have often wondered how much the people get paid to air their dirty linen or embarrass themselves for the entertainment of folks who watch those shows.

The judge/court shows where cases are tried right there on television for instance.

Or as you say, those daytime 'reality' shows in which people let all the uglies out for the world to see.

Or even shows like "The Bachelor/Bachelorette.".  Who would go on those shows without getting paid to do so to be publicly embarrassed, having their private lives broadcast to the world, be rejected, exposed, or whatever?

A show like Amazing Race maybe yes.  You get your airfare and accommodations paid to go on a trip around the world kind of thing.  I would do that in a heartbeat.

But the cooking shows or singing competitions etc. where people get voted off every week?  I would enjoy the competition, but given the odds against winning, would I put my life on hold for weeks without some kind of significant compensation?  I don't think so.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 28, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > OK, this may explain America...I changed the channel this morning, just a whim.  There have been shows, one after the other, featuring people who: don't know who their baby's daddy is, but are willing to drag multiple possibles on a public stage to accuse them; men and women who have been cheating on their wives/husbands/partners and want to duke it out on a public forum; various family members accused of sexual/mental/physical abuse of all types of other family members...I guess you get the gist.  Now I know why I don't watch TV, mostly it's on for background noise and I do prefer PBS for sane content.  Holy crap, if this is what is considered "normal" viewing fodder, no wonder things are so...so...
> ...


I confess, I rarely watch these (unbelievably) crappy shows feature the worst of humanity (and so many of them have offspring!), judge shows, less often yet  But the timing of the competition shows usually puts me solidly in sleepy land.  PBS has lots of cooking and travel shows.  There's another channel that features shows that make things.  One in particular that I like is the "Woodwright's" show.  They do wood working using old time tools and skills.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 28, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > OK, this may explain America...I changed the channel this morning, just a whim.  There have been shows, one after the other, featuring people who: don't know who their baby's daddy is, but are willing to drag multiple possibles on a public stage to accuse them; men and women who have been cheating on their wives/husbands/partners and want to duke it out on a public forum; various family members accused of sexual/mental/physical abuse of all types of other family members...I guess you get the gist.  Now I know why I don't watch TV, mostly it's on for background noise and I do prefer PBS for sane content.  Holy crap, if this is what is considered "normal" viewing fodder, no wonder things are so...so...
> ...



I agree, but people will do anything it seems...I can picture myself on a food network cooking challenge...all the other contestants would be dashing for the food and pantry and I'd still be standing there...my mind a blank, lol.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 28, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I've thought about that too and sometimes wonder if the editing process doesn't make it look like all those cooks are much more expert and creative than the average really good home cooks would be?  There are an awful lot of things I wouldn't think of to do with a Kumquat or quinoa or plantains that I have NEVER had in my kitchen, I don't believe I have ever tasted, and I sure have never cooked with.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 28, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I check in at PBS when they're having something special I really love, but much of their stuff leaves me dissatisfied--it is either edited or sloppy history or they make it so pedantic that I get frustrated or it just doesn't hold my interest for long.

And I don't watch Dr. Phil or Jerry Springer or any of those shows that seem to go out and scour the countryside for the biggest idiots they can find.  Sometimes I think it is all staged.  If not I just don't find any fun watching people get hurt, embarrassed in a hurtful way, blindsided, and/or provoked into acting like jerks or fools.

But the Court TV shows, I sometimes get sucked into, especially if I'm surfing channels and run across something where something interesting is happening.  And as for some of the reality competition shows, I have no excuse.  I think it is akin to smelling the milk in the bottle and it is sour. . .but you just have to smell it again to be sure.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 28, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


One of the jobs my dad held after he retired from the Marine Corps was as a security guard at various casinos in Reno.  One of the casinos sponsored WWF type competitions.  He was pretty clear that all that mayhem was staged.  All the action was rehearsed and later acted out for the fans.  I'm guessing lots of these "reality" shows are staged, as well.  OK, it's just tough to imagine that idiots like that actually exist, and breed offspring.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 28, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > OK, this may explain America...I changed the channel this morning, just a whim.  There have been shows, one after the other, featuring people who: don't know who their baby's daddy is, but are willing to drag multiple possibles on a public stage to accuse them; men and women who have been cheating on their wives/husbands/partners and want to duke it out on a public forum; various family members accused of sexual/mental/physical abuse of all types of other family members...I guess you get the gist.  Now I know why I don't watch TV, mostly it's on for background noise and I do prefer PBS for sane content.  Holy crap, if this is what is considered "normal" viewing fodder, no wonder things are so...so...
> ...


I don't like the competition cooking shows, except the Great British Bake Off.  I really like Cooks Country and sometimes A Chef's Life, both on PBS.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 28, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I like the shows where they are showing you how to make different dishes.  I've tried a few and like them.  Usually, I'll try these recipes out on the Sunday night dinner crowd.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 28, 2017)

Interview went well, I guess.......  Still no definitive answer and it could be up to a month before we know anything.  Kinda frustrated and seriously considering saying the heck with it, finding a place somewhere around Albuquerque and going from there.  There are a lot more opportunities for employment in Albuquerque so it might just be the better bet all around.  There is one house in Rio Rancho, not that big and needs some work but the price is right.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 28, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Interview went well, I guess.......  Still no definitive answer and it could be up to a month before we know anything.  Kinda frustrated and seriously considering saying the heck with it, finding a place somewhere around Albuquerque and going from there.  There are a lot more opportunities for employment in Albuquerque so it might just be the better bet all around.  There is one house in Rio Rancho, not that big and needs some work but the price is right.



Rio Rancho is a thriving little city.  We almost bought there when we first moved to this area but chose the East Mountain area instead.  It was fine  out there for the years we were there but it was much better once we moved into town.  Is Mrs. R on Linked In?


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 28, 2017)

Kat said:


> I need to get Opera. Been a long time since i used it. I have been using Chrome and FF. FF is sucking big time. Thinking of dumping it.


I HATE chrome. Google tracks everything. I really wish I could remove half of the google apps on my android.


----------



## 007 (Mar 28, 2017)

I'm really looking forward to Rogue One coming out tomorrow, but disappointed to find out that Disney doesn't do any 4K yet. Surprising how little there really is yet. Didn't think I was that far ahead of the curve. Was hoping that most new movies would be in 4K.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 28, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Interview went well, I guess.......  Still no definitive answer and it could be up to a month before we know anything.  Kinda frustrated and seriously considering saying the heck with it, finding a place somewhere around Albuquerque and going from there.  There are a lot more opportunities for employment in Albuquerque so it might just be the better bet all around.  There is one house in Rio Rancho, not that big and needs some work but the price is right.
> ...


Yeah she's on Linked In but she hasn't been there in quite a while.  It's been raining off and on and it's cold here........  Went for a short drive down 602 and hit snow and slush so turned around and came back.  
We'll probably leave early tomorrow and might go through Albuquerque instead of taking the Rte 6 cut off.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 28, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> OK, this may explain America...I changed the channel this morning, just a whim.  There have been shows, one after the other, featuring people who: don't know who their baby's daddy is, but are willing to drag multiple possibles on a public stage to accuse them; men and women who have been cheating on their wives/husbands/partners and want to duke it out on a public forum; various family members accused of sexual/mental/physical abuse of all types of other family members...I guess you get the gist.  Now I know why I don't watch TV, mostly it's on for background noise and I do prefer PBS for sane content.  Holy crap, if this is what is considered "normal" viewing fodder, no wonder things are so...so...
> Words fail me.
> Changing back to PBS.



The stupid part is, they have DNA results before the "trial" even happens.  Why do these people argue?  The result will be someone is wrong, regardless of the testimony.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 28, 2017)

Light snow this evening.  The weather prognosticators are signalling between 3 and 10 inches, depending on which you prefer.  The temps have been above freezing, so there's lots of melt water on the roads.  That will freeze and be covered with snow, which means that the Alaskan Icekapades (Idiots on Ice) will be on full display by tomorrow morning.  You'd think people would have figured out that 4-wheel-drive and studded tires don't convey some special powers on drivers.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 29, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Light snow this evening.  The weather prognosticators are signalling between 3 and 10 inches, depending on which you prefer.  The temps have been above freezing, so there's lots of melt water on the roads.  That will freeze and be covered with snow, which means that the Alaskan Icekapades (Idiots on Ice) will be on full display by tomorrow morning.  You'd think people would have figured out that 4-wheel-drive and studded tires don't convey some special powers on drivers.



We had snow on the mountain today but just rain down here on the desert.  Chilly though. Still spitting some raindrops tonight.  We need the moisture though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 29, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I do like the cooking competitions and usually watch those when there's nothing else good on.  We especially enjoy the kids' competition.  It is amazing and inspiring seeing the culinary expertise in an  eight year old.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 29, 2017)

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Hombre's sore toes,
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Sixfoot, SFC Ollie, Spoonman, and all others we hope will find their way back.

West Texas Sunset or it could be Oklahoma


----------



## Kat (Mar 29, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> Harper (Save's granddaughter),
> Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
> ...





Beauty!


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 29, 2017)

Took me a while to open the CS this morning.  Did manage to cut the paper towel rolls down and get them in the TP dispensers though.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 29, 2017)

I think we have imported black widow spiders into England now. I saw what looked like one crawling down my bathroom window. It was fairly large by English standards and was black and hairless. I trapped it under the lid of some shaving foam and threw it down the toilet. But it gave me the creeps.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 29, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> I think we have imported black widow spiders into England now. I saw what looked like one crawling down my bathroom window. It was fairly large by English standards and was black and hairless. I trapped it under the lid of some shaving foam and threw it down the toilet. But it gave me the creeps.









Female black widow spiders are about .5 inch long, to about 1.5 inches long when the legs are spread.

Males are about half the female's size, with smaller bodies and longer legs.
Both females and males have shiny, globular abdomens and are mostly black, and sometimes brown.

Females usually have a reddish hourglass shape on the underside of their abdomens. In some species the females have a series of red spots and two crosswise bars on the underbelly.

Male black widows frequently have yellow and red bands and spots over their backs, as do both sexes of black widows in their immature stages.

Newly hatched spiderlings are predominately white or yellowish-white, gradually acquiring more black and varying amounts of red and white with each molt.


Read more: Black Widow Spiders - venomous spider -  DesertUSA


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 29, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I think we have imported black widow spiders into England now. I saw what looked like one crawling down my bathroom window. It was fairly large by English standards and was black and hairless. I trapped it under the lid of some shaving foam and threw it down the toilet. But it gave me the creeps.
> ...



Very informative.  I'm guessing Dajjal was not of a mind to examine this one very closely however.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 29, 2017)

Pretty quick with the Black Widow pic there OldLady, any good boyfriend stories to tell?


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## OldLady (Mar 29, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


I wouldn't have been either, but they're easy to identify since they always have the red or a yellow patch/spots.  I hate spiders.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 29, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Very informative.  I'm guessing Dajjle was not of a mind to examine this one very closely however.



Too bloody right, I caught it taking care not to get bitten, and flushed it. I know we have some new insects in Britain that have been imported in shipping containers and taken up residence. This may have been a sample of one.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 29, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



The body was completely black and shiny and hairless. I did not see any spots.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 29, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



I'm not crazy about them either, but they are interesting to the point they are sometimes the subject of philosophy and fiction.  But for most of us. . .


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 29, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Well that does sound like the black widow and you might not have gotten close enough to see spots.  The body is smallish, round, black, shiny, and hairless with a lot of leg in comparison to the body.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 29, 2017)

Will you ladies stop trying to kill Dajjal with a dead spider?


----------



## peach174 (Mar 29, 2017)

Morning !

Hubby went to town to meet his friend for breakfast.
Tomorrow is his Doc. Appt so we shall see if the drugs are working and go from there.


----------



## esthermoon (Mar 29, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Hi Foxfyre! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Unfortunately we have toranadoes too here! Sometimes are very damaging!


----------



## OldLady (Mar 29, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I screamed so much watching Arachnophobia that the next door neighbor knocked on the door, just to make sure there wasn't something awful going on.  And I couldn't pick up a towel or touch the toilet paper roll for a week without shivers.  Honest to God.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 29, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...



Really?  You think of things like typhoons and torrential rains and such in your part of the world, but tornadoes too?  I just looked it up and you indeed do have one every once in awhile.  But you can take comfort in that most of them are here.  The USA has the most frequent, largest, and most destructive tornadoes in the world.   Most are concentrated in 'tornado alley' in the mid section of the country but are a risk for almost all states east of the Rocky Mountains except possibly Maine.   They are rare and usually less damaging when they occur west of the Rocky Mountains.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 29, 2017)

Palm Sunday tornado of 1965 is still referenced here this time of year.


----------



## esthermoon (Mar 29, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Even if we have sometimes bad tornadoes we're lucky here because it happens not very often!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 29, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Palm Sunday tornado of 1965 is still referenced here this time of year.



Those storms, earthquakes, etc. that happen on national holidays always are remembered.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 29, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Morning !
> 
> Hubby went to town to meet his friend for breakfast.
> Tomorrow is his Doc. Appt so we shall see if the drugs are working and go from there.



We can only hope so peach... Like I have always said... "Better living with Pharmaceuticals"


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 29, 2017)

Ringel05          Have you heard about these britches?

124-Year-Old Never-Worn Levi's Found in Arizona Cedar Chest


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 29, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Ringel05          Have you heard about these britches?
> 
> 124-Year-Old Never-Worn Levi's Found in Arizona Cedar Chest


I soon as I saw the picture I figured they were late 1800s (1890s) as the original "jeans" (invented by Jacob W Davis in Reno Nevada) were constructed from sail cloth and dyed brown.  The primary customers were miners who loved the sturdiness of the construction but complained about chaffing due to the sail cloth fabric.  Levi was a fabric supplier and eventually partnered with Davis as Davis saw a need for someone with Levi's connections to expand.  Levi was the one who went looking for other fabric to make the pants out of and settled on Serge de Nimes (Denim) as the perfect fabric that gave both comfort and sturdiness of construction, not sure if that was 1886 when they first partnered or later.  The pants were a staple for blue collar workers (miners, cowboys, farmers, etc) until made generally popular by the "greasers" in 1950 and further advanced into popular culture by the Hippies in the 60s.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 29, 2017)

We arrive home about a half hour ago, it's in the upper 70s so I'm in shorts and a t-shirt.......  It was in the 40s when we left Gallup.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 29, 2017)

Yesterday was wonderful. Warm, pretty, nice breeze. Today, I can see my breath, it rained and more is coming and its cold.
I want to go home.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 29, 2017)

A friend asked me today in email:
If something happened to MrG and you had to live alone, where would you want to live? Where you are, or the beach where you used to be?

My answer was...home. The beach. But I wouldn't be there long. Once MrG and Karma are gone..I plan to follow shortly afterwards. Fact. Why would I want to continue on alone???


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 29, 2017)

Since the interview was pretty much a let down and no, the position isn't a NM State job though they get some of their funding from NM State we've talked it over and while the Gallup area is pretty we are definitely confirmed suburbanites so we've decided we really like New Mexico and plan to settle in, around Albuquerque.  We prefer the close access to multiple amenities and even if we don't always use them they're easily available if we do decide to utilize them and the job opportunities are much greater.  
So tomorrow I go to the bank and see what I qualify for then start a serious search for a home up there.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## blackhawk (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 30, 2017)

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Hombre's sore toes,
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Sixfoot, SFC Ollie, Spoonman, and all others we hope will find their way back.

Sunset at Isaac Point, Cornwell, England


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 30, 2017)

Damn, it's a real snow storm here, since early morning... Winter is coming... Hell, 30th of March!


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 30, 2017)

gallantwarrior, I would like to drink beer with you without troubles with any visa! Lol: 

Аляска захотела войти в состав России


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 30, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Damn, it's a real snow storm here, since early morning... Winter is coming... Hell, 30th of March!


We got a decent snowfall yesterday, too!  It was wet, heavy springtime snow.  It turned the to icy slick hockey rinks.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 30, 2017)

Sunny and in the upper 60's today, rest of the week is warmer with an 80 or two,  might be time to switch from my flannel sheets.

Today is also my #4 grandson's birthday.  He is 8 and in Illinois so only a FaceTime birthday wish...did send present.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 30, 2017)

Cold, windy, rainy!  Sounds like a lazy day to me.  I kind of like those sometimes.  

GW, take care on those icy roads, that's never any fun.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 30, 2017)

Gracie said:


> A friend asked me today in email:
> If something happened to MrG and you had to live alone, where would you want to live? Where you are, or the beach where you used to be?
> 
> My answer was...home. The beach. But I wouldn't be there long. Once MrG and Karma are gone..I plan to follow shortly afterwards. Fact. Why would I want to continue on alone???


Imo, you're always where you're supposed to be.  Don't talk like that Gracie, maybe you would still have some important matters to take care of.  You know what I'm talking about, your dog's name is Karma, for goodness sake.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 30, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Morning !
> 
> Hubby went to town to meet his friend for breakfast.
> Tomorrow is his Doc. Appt so we shall see if the drugs are working and go from there.


Morning Peach!  Hope you're doing okay too, this stress is hard on everyone close to him as well.  Try to relax when he goes to visit friends sometimes.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 30, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, it's a real snow storm here, since early morning... Winter is coming... Hell, 30th of March!
> ...


We got it a couple days ago and more coming Saturday.  March always sucks, but usually April starts getting a bit better.  No sign of that yet.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 30, 2017)

Mother Nature is busy water boarding everyone here.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 30, 2017)

So March is going out like a lamb.  Warmer, a bit damper and definitely more floral.  The trees have a great green haze about them as the leaf buds are sprouting.  The gravel and rock salt spread out on the roads to get rid of the ice of winter has just about all washed away.  A fresh crop of pot holes is  challenging the city street department.

A new building is being built downtown.  A four story apartment building at the corner of Fifth and Market streets.  I'm glad that there is 'major' construction downtown.  The old Olgilvie's Department store building has been converted into a trade school.  Kent State University has a branch campus in the old high school building down on Fourth and Broadway and the old J.C. Penny building is now occupied by the Buckeye Online School for Success (BOSS).  We are becoming the education center for the upper Ohio River valley.

We used to be the tavern center, the neighborhood bar center, the dimly lit stale beer smelling center.  There was a bar on nearly every block.  Places that would stay open 23 hours a day, leaving one hour to disinfect and air the joint out a bit.  Why round the clock?  Because the town worked around the clock.  The steel mills and potteries ran three shifts.  So, at any time of the day or night, someone would just be coming to work and someone would be leaving work.  And those leaving work deserved a mug of suds to wash to dust out of their throats.

The regulars had their special; spots in each tavern, usually at the end of the bar nearest the TV set and the peanut vending machine.  The taps were at the center of the bar and that made the center of the bar far too busy to conduct the important discussions held by the old timers.  They would discuss current events, the prospects for the high school football team, workplace issues, family life and where they would be deer hunting next November.  Everything but politics, religion and personal finances.

And the jokes they told were an eclectic mix of corn, dry wit and disgustingly filthy.  They would begin a joke with a smile and a glint in the eye, and as the punchline grew nearer, they would all lean in and anticipate the delivery.  "No!  It wasn't the food that got him!  He was out in the street licking his balls and a car ran him over!".  With that they would roar with laughter and snort and fart.  They had a great time.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## Dajjal (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 30, 2017)

Good morning coffee drinkers.  


What If I Came Knocking by user183852791


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 30, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, it's a real snow storm here, since early morning... Winter is coming... Hell, 30th of March!
> ...



Well you guys sort of live in the same part of the world.  You CAN see each other's countries from one place in each.  But please keep the freezing weather in your part of the world.

It tried here this week--cold north wind, cold rain, and the snow level came down on the mountain almost to the city.  But all the trees are leafing out now--some have completed the process--and everything is blooming.  We sure don't need another freeze.  Even as I say that, another one or two is very likely.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 30, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



But


WelfareQueen said:


> Good morning coffee drinkers.
> 
> 
> What If I Came Knocking by user183852791



Love this one.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 30, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 119347



Are you anywhere close to Isaac Point, Dajjal?  I still don't have a handle on which part of Great Britain that you live.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 30, 2017)

Wow, I musta needed some sleep, didn't get up till 10am........


----------



## 007 (Mar 30, 2017)

Been raining for 2 days here. Pretty bored in the house. Going to hit the shop and see what I can putz around with...


----------



## OldLady (Mar 30, 2017)

The wild turkey is back.  He was gone for a few days--or I thought he was--but this morning he was full throat when I walked out the back door.  News update:  He's got a GIRL with him now.  I talked back to him a few times, and each time I did he responded with a gobble-gobble-gobble and from deeper in the woods I heard a response from another turkey, but it wasn't a gobble like his--it was more like a bark or a honk, and it wasn't as loud.  But every time he spoke, I heard her say "I'm okay."  
Could be a long nesting season.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 30, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Cold, windy, rainy!  Sounds like a lazy day to me.  I kind of like those sometimes.
> 
> GW, take care on those icy roads, that's never any fun.


You better believe it about the roads.  I drive like a geezer and don't care how fast others feel they need to drive.  When the roads go to crap like this, I plan an extra half hour to get to work.  Too bad the Municipality only has enough money for either cops, or road clearing (that's their story, at any rate).  It's worse for pedestrians and the people waiting for a bus, though.
It is warmer today, but still not above freezing.  We're still waiting for a second doe to kid.  She's so h-u-g-e!  Her belly is almost dragging the ground, I suspect triplets again this year.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 30, 2017)

Good news! 
The heart meds are working, he has more than 30% of his right heart valve pumping.
Doc has put him on one more  heart drug to help improve the valve pumping and if he can get up to around 45% or better, they can do bypass surgery and he won't need a defibrillator and heart pump.
He's so jazzed!!!!!!   
He gets another eco gram in 6 to 8 weeks and we continue from there.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 30, 2017)

OldLady said:


> The wild turkey is back.  He was gone for a few days--or I thought he was--but this morning he was full throat when I walked out the back door.  News update:  He's got a GIRL with him now.  I talked back to him a few times, and each time I did he responded with a gobble-gobble-gobble and from deeper in the woods I heard a response from another turkey, but it wasn't a gobble like his--it was more like a bark or a honk, and it wasn't as loud.  But every time he spoke, I heard her say "I'm okay."
> Could be a long nesting season.


Aww!  Just imagine how cute the little pults will be when they finally hatch.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 30, 2017)

Gracie said:


> A friend asked me today in email:
> If something happened to MrG and you had to live alone, where would you want to live? Where you are, or the beach where you used to be?
> 
> My answer was...home. The beach. But I wouldn't be there long. Once MrG and Karma are gone..I plan to follow shortly afterwards. Fact. Why would I want to continue on alone???




Just because it's the end of the chapters in Mr.G and Karma's life, does not mean it's the end of a new chapter for you to experience.
Neither one of them would want that for you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 30, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Good news!
> The heart meds are working, he has more than 30% of his right heart valve pumping.
> Doc has put him on one more  heart drug to help improve the valve pumping and if he can get up to around 45% or better, they can do bypass surgery and he won't need a defibrillator and heart pump.
> He's so jazzed!!!!!!
> He gets another eco gram in 6 to 8 weeks and we continue from there.



Good news indeed. Living with a heart pump is better than not having one if you must have one, but if that can be avoided, that would truly be a blessing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 30, 2017)

He doesn't post here much anymore but he was a charter member of the Coffee Shop going way back to 2010, and was important to all of us when he was still active here. And still is.  I hope he still reads in now and then.  So I can't let his birthday pass without something to mark the event.  

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY SFC Ollie !!!*


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 30, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> He doesn't post here much anymore but he was a charter member of the Coffee Shop going way back to 2010, and was important to all of us when he was still active here. And still is.  I hope he still reads in now and then.  So I can't let his birthday pass without something to mark the event.
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY SFC Ollie !!!*


Happy Birthday, Ollie!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > A friend asked me today in email:
> ...


I would not want to experience anything ...alone. And alone I would be. No thanks.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 30, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Cold, windy, rainy!  Sounds like a lazy day to me.  I kind of like those sometimes.
> ...


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 30, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> He doesn't post here much anymore but he was a charter member of the Coffee Shop going way back to 2010, and was important to all of us when he was still active here. And still is.  I hope he still reads in now and then.  So I can't let his birthday pass without something to mark the event.
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY SFC Ollie !!!*



Hope you had a good one Ollie!


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 30, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> He doesn't post here much anymore but he was a charter member of the Coffee Shop going way back to 2010



This reminds me how damn long I've been coming to this site.  I've been posting on USMB the entire time the little one has been alive!  I don't know when I first started coming into the CS, though.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Mar 30, 2017)

Drove to the accountant's office in Dixon today in the rain.  Picked up my taxes and got them all paid.  Freedom sure doesn't come cheap!  Did I mention that I hate taxes?  ***groan***


----------



## Big Black Dog (Mar 30, 2017)

A couple of notes...  Been raining here for a couple of days.  Lots more on the way next week.  Like 007, I'm getting tired of all the rain.  Another note...  Happy Birthday SFC Ollie.  Miss you and hope all is well with you.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 30, 2017)

Someone deliberately ran into the back end of our new Kia and stole our temp. Permit.
Cops just got here to look at it.
Man when it rains it pours eh?


----------



## peach174 (Mar 30, 2017)

Gracie said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




I too shall be alone, but I look at it as a new adventure in my life not the end of it.
We never know what our futures hold.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 30, 2017)

The cop is smiling because he has pieces of the car that hit us.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 30, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > He doesn't post here much anymore but he was a charter member of the Coffee Shop going way back to 2010
> ...



I'm not sure either Montro.  You are definitely a true denizen of the CS, but I don't remember when you first posted here.  Probably before CS IV though, yes?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 30, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Someone deliberately ran into the back end of our new Kia and stole our temp. Permit.
> Cops just got here to look at it.
> Man when it rains it pours eh?



Oh my gosh Peach.  That you guys didn't need.  Were you in it?  If so when they catch the scum, if he is insured, you are seriously injured.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 30, 2017)

peach174 said:


> The cop is smiling because he has pieces of the car that hit us.



Well I certainly hope they catch him.  I am seriously angry just thinking about it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 30, 2017)

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Hombre's sore toes,
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Sixfoot, SFC Ollie, Spoonman, and all others we hope will find their way back.

And for many of us Winter keeps refusing to give way to Spring:


----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2017)

Well, to not bring such woes to the CS, lets just say...to each his or her own regarding futures, ok? 

Meanwhile....sun was out today, but it was around 50ish, so still coat weather. And just a few days ago, it was tank top weather. Jeez.

Still, I took Karma to the doggie park and let her sniff around a bit, then we hit a thrift store where I bought her a stuffed toy. Then I came home and took a nap and dreamed of home and Pier One, where I want to go to furnish our apartment when we get it. That was nice. Beats the shitty dreams I have so much. So, I am rested and now am wide awake due to the earlier nap.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 31, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > The wild turkey is back.  He was gone for a few days--or I thought he was--but this morning he was full throat when I walked out the back door.  News update:  He's got a GIRL with him now.  I talked back to him a few times, and each time I did he responded with a gobble-gobble-gobble and from deeper in the woods I heard a response from another turkey, but it wasn't a gobble like his--it was more like a bark or a honk, and it wasn't as loud.  But every time he spoke, I heard her say "I'm okay."
> ...


Do turkeys nest in trees or on the ground?  So far, I haven't spotted him/them.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 31, 2017)

It was unusually windy yesterday and during the night in Fresno, heard a lot of falling type noises, as soon as it's light out I'll go see the damage and hope not to find any.  At least no trees fell on my house.

The winds were about 28mph and it was horrid, can't imagine what really bad winds are like.

I think Ringel05 was talking about the high winds he was experiencing in El Paso the day I came on here....can't even imagine.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 31, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Someone deliberately ran into the back end of our new Kia and stole our temp. Permit.
> ...



Thank you.
Were fine.
The car was parked in the driveway. We were in the house.
Sorry about leaving out that important detail.  
I was to angry and wasn't thinking.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 31, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 119347
> ...



Hi Foxy, I live on the south coast of England.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 31, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> View attachment 119535
> 
> It was unusually windy yesterday and during the night in Fresno, heard a lot of falling type noises, as soon as it's light out I'll go see the damage and hope not to find any.  At least no trees fell on my house.
> 
> ...



28 mph winds are considered a breezy day here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 31, 2017)

OldLady said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Yes, wild turkeys roost in trees at night especially.  Sometimes pretty high up.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 31, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 119535
> ...



I just looked at our local news and some trees are down and power is out in some areas...also a house and a car had a tree fall on them.

That's my nightmare.  I have 3 very tall pines not far from my house in the backyard..if they fall in my direction...I'm a goner if I'm at home.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 31, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I've actually been in the CS since the original, although I don't know how long after it opened that I started posting.  I obviously can't see any posts from that long closed thread, but you can see a post of mine in the Death of the Coffee Shop thread where you opened version 2:  Death of the Coffee Shop!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 31, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Wow, I had forgotten about that thread.  I just read through it quickly and it warms the heart.  Thanks Montro.   I especially liked this photo posted by Rat in the Hat:





That was the original Coffee Shop and we did have an incredible amount of posts and views before C_K had to close it because it was interfering with the old V-bulletin format.  Coffee Shop II and III didn't last nearly as long before we had to again close and reopen.  Coffee Shop IV may outdo the original as the Xenforo format seems to handle it better.

I'll update all of it on May 2 on our seventh anniversary of the Coffee Shop.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 31, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > CeeCee said:
> ...


They probably won't fall if they're healthy.  It would be worth calling your local cooperative extension and seeing if they would come take a look at them.  Or even pay for a visit by a tree expert.  They would tell you which if any are in danger of coming down in a gale.  The other thing to pay attention to is the prevailing winds when you have a really bad storm.  Here the bad winds come from the northeast 90% of the time.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 31, 2017)

Speaking of SFC Ollie (his birthday was yesterday) he usually was the one to take over the vigil list and such chores when I was without wifi access.  I miss him here a lot as I know many of you who know him do.

He gave me permission to tell you that he left home (Illinois) today to travel to Arizona.  His beloved Mary who died a few months ago requested that her ashes be given to the wind at the Grand Canyon.  And Ollie plans to do that this weekend along with the ashes of her beloved Colonel (their dog) who died a short time before she did.

He is traveling alone.  I can't imagine how emotional that is going to be for him.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 31, 2017)

OldLady said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Thanks for that info, I'm a real dumb bunny when it comes to things like this.

They used to be really healthy when I moved here 14 years ago and they still grow like weeds, not even sure what kind of pine they are but ever since the drought...they don't look as good. 

I'd hate to lose them though, I live in a subdivision where the houses are close and although I have an 8ft fence all around...I'm a one story and the house behind me is a two story and without those pines, they can see everything I do.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 31, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Speaking of SFC Ollie (his birthday was yesterday) he usually was the one to take over the vigil list and such chores when I was without wifi access.  I miss him here a lot as I know many of you who know him do.
> 
> He gave me permission to tell you that he left home (Illinois) today to travel to Arizona.  His beloved Mary who died a few months ago requested that her ashes be given to the wind at the Grand Canyon.  And Ollie plans to do that this weekend along with the ashes of her beloved Colonel (their dog) who died a short time before she did.
> 
> He is traveling alone.  I can't imagine how emotional that is going to be for him.



Don't know him but can imagine how he feels, my husband's ashes are on top of my armoire in my bedroom...will wait til I die and my kids can scatter us together.  That's my plan so far, anyway.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 31, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Drove to the accountant's office in Dixon today in the rain.  Picked up my taxes and got them all paid.  Freedom sure doesn't come cheap!  Did I mention that I hate taxes?  ***groan***





Foxfyre said:


> Speaking of SFC Ollie (his birthday was yesterday) he usually was the one to take over the vigil list and such chores when I was without wifi access.  I miss him here a lot as I know many of you who know him do.
> 
> He gave me permission to tell you that he left home (Illinois) today to travel to Arizona.  His beloved Mary who died a few months ago requested that her ashes be given to the wind at the Grand Canyon.  And Ollie plans to do that this weekend along with the ashes of her beloved Colonel (their dog) who died a short time before she did.
> 
> He is traveling alone.  I can't imagine how emotional that is going to be for him.


Not only that I hope he knows the Park rules concerning the scattering of ashes, don't want him to get in trouble. 

https://www.nps.gov/grca/learn/management/upload/Ash-Scatter-Approval-Letter-201111.pdf


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 31, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Drove to the accountant's office in Dixon today in the rain.  Picked up my taxes and got them all paid.  Freedom sure doesn't come cheap!  Did I mention that I hate taxes?  ***groan***
> ...


The letter used a word I have never heard before.  "Cremains".  Interesting.

Last day of the month and a Friday.  Usually, this means today would be one of the busiest days of the year for me.  But, unusually, every contractor and landlord has completed their punchlists early.  Maybe I can play hooky later and take the afternoon off.

Yesterday Daisy the Mutt was the guest star at the after school program at one of our public housing projects.  She was, as you have come to expect, a big hit with the kids.  It rained yesterday so I carried Daisy in rather than let her first run through the mud puddles.  My hand wasn't on the door when the kids spotted her.  They were on her like Velcro.

At first Daisy was a little freaked out by twenty some kids fawning over her, but her instincts as a natural attention whore quickly kicked in and she reveled in the affection.

She romped and played with the kids.  She performed her array of tricks.  She got plenty of hugs and kisses.  Getting out of there was harder than participating in a Welsh spelling bee!  All in all, it was good for her as our daily walk was postponed due to weather.  It was good for me too watching those kids giggle and play with my little dog.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 31, 2017)

High winds, nice dust/sand storm, our outside world is brown..........


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 31, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Drove to the accountant's office in Dixon today in the rain.  Picked up my taxes and got them all paid.  Freedom sure doesn't come cheap!  Did I mention that I hate taxes?  ***groan***
> ...



Ollie's pretty sharp.  He'll figure it out.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 31, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> High winds, nice dust/sand storm, our outside world is brown..........



Just a persistent breeze here but overcast with thickening clouds.  Looks like we might be in for a bit of rain.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 31, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > High winds, nice dust/sand storm, our outside world is brown..........
> ...


Persistent dust sand storms here for the next couple of days......  If Doppler Dave is correct........


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 31, 2017)

I was gonna go to Wally World but my Bedouin outfit is in the wash and the camel is sleeping.........


----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2017)

Well hell....off to ER doc to see what the fuck is going on with my eye. Hurts and is very scratchy. Dreamed my eye was hurting..woke up with it hurting. So....this sucks.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 31, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> I was gonna go to Wally World but my Bedouin outfit is in the wash and the camel is sleeping.........



Ha ha, I actually fell off of a camel once!  I even remember his name...Ali Baba. 

This was during the 6 years I lived in Hungary and I did a lot of traveling...this happened on a trip to Tunesia.  I had a blast but would be afraid of going there now...this was in 2000.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 31, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Well hell....off to ER doc to see what the fuck is going on with my eye. Hurts and is very scratchy. Dreamed my eye was hurting..woke up with it hurting. So....this sucks.



I've had that and was told it was a scratched cornea, got drops and it went away...always best to check though...eyes are important!

Hope it's nothing serious just a minor nuisance.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 31, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of SFC Ollie (his birthday was yesterday) he usually was the one to take over the vigil list and such chores when I was without wifi access.  I miss him here a lot as I know many of you who know him do.
> ...


My Dad asked me to scatter some of his ashes on his family grave plot here in his hometown.  I couldn't do it.  It was mid November, snow and coyotes and all kinds of awfulness was on the way, so I spent $2,000 on a stone that holds the cremains inside.  It's a little bench, so visitors can sit on it, on the end of the family plot.  He would be so pissed at me for spending the money like that.  LOL


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 31, 2017)

The wife received a thanks, no thanks concerning the job up in Gallup.  That's a good thing as we had already decided to turn it down if it was offered.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 31, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> The wife received a thanks, no thanks concerning the job up in Gallup.  That's a good thing as we had already decided to turn it down if it was offered.


Well, glad it worked out as you wished.  Moving up there would have messed up your weekend reenactments, wouldn't it?  Or are they far away, too?


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 31, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The wife received a thanks, no thanks concerning the job up in Gallup.  That's a good thing as we had already decided to turn it down if it was offered.
> ...


It's only one Saturday each month except twice a year and it would have been a 4 1/2 hour drive one way.  There is housing there we can use though and even driving from Albuquerque it's 3 hours away as opposed to 2 1/2 hours from where we are now so not so bad.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 31, 2017)

It's getting ugly out there, the gusts are up to 60mph and visibility is down to about two blocks away.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Well hell....off to ER doc to see what the fuck is going on with my eye. Hurts and is very scratchy. Dreamed my eye was hurting..woke up with it hurting. So....this sucks.
> ...


All is well. Took two docs to poke around in my right eye, but they found the tiny culprit which was embedded on the inside upper eyelid, scratching my cornea. Feels much better now!!

The health care here is most excellent so far.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2017)

Screw the rules. Stand where nobody else is, wait for a good wind....pour out the ashes. Can't dump ashes in the ocean either but its done anyway. Thats where I will go. Or MrG will go..along with the ashes of Karma, Gracie and Moki. Or I will go if I die before MrG. Last one standing will rely on the government to dump the last one dying to wherever. Take one for the team sorta thing.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 31, 2017)

Gracie said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Glad it was nothing serious!  I hope the health care remains good where you are, I know that's been a concern of yours since you had to leave your last place.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Mar 31, 2017)

A quick hello to all my old friends here.

A lot of changes in my life. 

We lost Colonel (Our Weimeraner) at age 15 a year ago February, I had him cremated and have his ashes with me.
My Beautiful Maria passed away in November. She was told 8 years earlier she had 2 to 5 years. We've been talking for 8 years and she was more afraid of being in a box in the ground than she was of leaving us. So she wanted cremated and her ashes scattered at the Grand Canyon. Her ashes are also with me.
I am almost half way to location, I put in 800 miles today and have about 1200 left to go...
Colonel will be spread around the base of a tree or something and Mary will be nearby. They will enjoy eternity there. And as a parting gift, it was Mary's Idea that I grow this 8 inch beard. the majority of it will also be left with them....

Me, I'm doing well and will be taking back over as Commander of my American Legion Post. I took last year off to be at home with Mary...


----------



## SFC Ollie (Mar 31, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Drove to the accountant's office in Dixon today in the rain.  Picked up my taxes and got them all paid.  Freedom sure doesn't come cheap!  Did I mention that I hate taxes?  ***groan***
> ...



Yes my friend I have a copy of the letter.... And I also called the rangers.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 31, 2017)

SFC Ollie said:


> A quick hello to all my old friends here.
> 
> A lot of changes in my life.
> 
> ...



Sup, Sarge.  Saw your name on the Watched Threads list and wanted to pay my respects, wish happy birthday, etc.  Warmest condolences on your losses and best wishes for strength and peace.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 31, 2017)

SFC Ollie said:


> A quick hello to all my old friends here.
> 
> A lot of changes in my life.
> 
> ...



It's good to hear you are doing well and will be able to lay them to rest as you both wanted.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 31, 2017)

SFC Ollie said:


> A quick hello to all my old friends here.
> 
> A lot of changes in my life.
> 
> ...



Safe travels Ollie and we'll send those comforting vibes as you do the final honors with your sweet Mary and Colonel who was so special to you both.

By the way in my earlier post I inadvertently had Ollie living in Illinois.  BBD is our Illinois denizen. Ollie hails from Ohio.  (But he is a Cowboys fan.   )


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 31, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> It's getting ugly out there, the gusts are up to 60mph and visibility is down to about two blocks away.



Essentially a dead calm here but cold - temp is hovering around 40 and dropping.  Hope we don't have a freeze tonight because all the trees are leafed out and all the early flowering stuff is flowering.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 31, 2017)

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Hombre's sore toes,
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
SFC Ollie and his special project.
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Sixfoot, Spoonman, and all others we hope will find their way back.

What it is like for Ringel in El Paso today


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (Apr 1, 2017)

SFC Ollie said:


> A quick hello to all my old friends here.
> 
> A lot of changes in my life.
> 
> ...


Condolences for your losses SFC Ollie


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 1, 2017)

SFC Ollie said:


> A quick hello to all my old friends here.
> 
> A lot of changes in my life.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear the sad news.  Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 1, 2017)

Gracie said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


That happened to me once, too,  sitting on my couch on a breezy afternoon!  And you said you were sleeping!  It's amazing what can happen when you aren't even trying.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 1, 2017)

Mine always happens when sleeping, must do something I'm not aware of.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 1, 2017)

Well today marks three months without drinking a drop of juice, pop or any coffee. Three months without eating bread, pasta, cake or anything sweet. Sugar has been eliminated, as has caffeine. The change in my body has been fantastic, I feel great, I have lost loads of weight and my way of thinking is very positive. No coffee, eating extremely healthily and above all, a couple of hours of exercise daily!

Further I am turning over a new leaf and will devote myself to study, meditation, and otherwise use my alloted time productively and constructively.  So my dear ones, I fear that this will require me to leave message boarding and the Coffee Shop forever. . . . .
*
*
*
*
*
*
*​*APRIL FOOL!*​


----------



## Tom Horn (Apr 1, 2017)

Hello:  May I have a refill on my coffee and an egg please?


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 1, 2017)

Tom Horn said:


> Hello:  May I have a refill on my coffee and an egg please?




There you go...there is coffee and an egg in this mocha cupcake.


----------



## Tom Horn (Apr 1, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> View attachment 119801
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> ...



I don't see my Easter egg.....


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 1, 2017)

Tom Horn said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 119801
> ...



You can have mine.....

Not new but never really posted.


----------



## Tom Horn (Apr 1, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> > CeeCee said:
> ...



That's not your egg!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 1, 2017)

Tom Horn said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 119801
> ...



The USMB Easter egg person will no doubt find you somewhere at some time.


----------



## Tom Horn (Apr 1, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> > CeeCee said:
> ...



I had to beg for the only one I have and now CeeCee has tried to trick me....OH THE HUMANITY!


----------



## OldLady (Apr 1, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Well today marks three months without drinking a drop of juice, pop or any coffee. Three months without eating bread, pasta, cake or anything sweet. Sugar has been eliminated, as has caffeine. The change in my body has been fantastic, I feel great, I have lost loads of weight and my way of thinking is very positive. No coffee, eating extremely healthily and above all, a couple of hours of exercise daily!
> 
> Further I am turning over a new leaf and will devote myself to study, meditation, and otherwise use my alloted time productively and constructively.  So my dear ones, I fear that this will require me to leave message boarding and the Coffee Shop forever. . . . .
> *
> ...


You really had me there for a minute!


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 1, 2017)

Tom Horn said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Horn said:
> ...



I thought it was, since I saw it!  

It's the thought that counts anyway.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 1, 2017)

Tom Horn said:


> Hello:  May I have a refill on my coffee and an egg please?



Hello Tom Horn !  I see that you are not new to USMB but I don't find your name signed in on the register so welcome to the Coffee Shop.  From the way you've already joined in, I think you're probably a natural for our very eclectic, international, weird, and wonderful group here. 

I see CeeCee has been taking care of you, and first timers to the CS also receive a complimentary beverage:


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 1, 2017)

Got up to a chilly 38 this morning and now, four hours later, it is 37 and spitting a few raindrops now and then.  Forecast 32 for a low tonight--that's getting into dangerous territory for our flowering trees, shrubs, and plants coming up.

We have company in town this weekend so I'll be hit and miss if I get to the computer at all.  I have a break right now--we often send people out with maps and recommendations to do their sight seeing and other adventures here.  When you live in a vacation destination place, that's highly recommended unless you just want to join in.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 1, 2017)

Tom Horn said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Horn said:
> ...


View attachment 119802

I searched and searched and found one for you Tom Horn ...


----------



## Tom Horn (Apr 1, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> I searched and searched and found one for you Tom Horn ...


----------



## Pogo (Apr 1, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Well today marks three months without drinking a drop of juice, pop or any coffee. Three months without eating bread, pasta, cake or anything sweet. Sugar has been eliminated, as has caffeine. The change in my body has been fantastic, I feel great, I have lost loads of weight and my way of thinking is very positive. No coffee, eating extremely healthily and above all, a couple of hours of exercise daily!
> 
> Further I am turning over a new leaf and will devote myself to study, meditation, and otherwise use my alloted time productively and constructively.  So my dear ones, I fear that this will require me to leave message boarding and the Coffee Shop forever. . . . .
> *
> ...



Friend of mine in New Orleans called this morning --

"How you doing?"
"uh, fine... "
"Is your weather OK?"
"yeah it's great...."
"You haven't been following the news then"?
"No -- what news?"
"Big nuclear plant accident, upwind from you.  An explosion.  It's about to come your way".
"oh. OK.  Guess I'll look into it later"
"You don't sound too concerned"
"Hey waydaminnit---- I know what date it is."
"Bwa hahaha"


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 1, 2017)

Looks like a select few have managed to screw up a simple egg hunt.  Oh well it was fun for some while it lasted.  I get disappointed when adults have to cheat or become overly competitive.  Time to find other things to do in here and off the board.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 1, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Looks like a select few have managed to screw up a simple egg hunt.  Oh well it was fun for some while it lasted.  I get disappointed when adults have to cheat or become overly competitive.  Time to find other things to do in here and off the board.



I got 2 eggs, decided there was no way I'd ever win, and stopped looking.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 1, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Looks like a select few have managed to screw up a simple egg hunt.  Oh well it was fun for some while it lasted.  I get disappointed when adults have to cheat or become overly competitive.  Time to find other things to do in here and off the board.



I was out of that loop.  But it was fun for me anyway just seeing where all they hid the eggs.  Sorry it didn't work out.  It was a delightful idea.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 1, 2017)

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Hombre's sore toes,
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
SFC Ollie and his special project.
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Sixfoot, Spoonman, and all others we hope will find their way back.

Sunset over the Grand Canyon


----------



## Kat (Apr 1, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> Harper (Save's granddaughter),
> Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
> ...





Oh I LOVE that one!


----------



## Kat (Apr 1, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Looks like a select few have managed to screw up a simple egg hunt.  Oh well it was fun for some while it lasted.  I get disappointed when adults have to cheat or become overly competitive.  Time to find other things to do in here and off the board.





I think it's all okay and settled now Save.  And it was a great and fun idea of yours. We still have 2 weeks to go! saveliberty


----------



## Sbiker (Apr 1, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



In sight of Ma Belle France?


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 2, 2017)

Kat said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a select few have managed to screw up a simple egg hunt.  Oh well it was fun for some while it lasted.  I get disappointed when adults have to cheat or become overly competitive.  Time to find other things to do in here and off the board.
> ...



Kat, Coyote and AyeCantSeeYou did an amazing job of bring it to life and worked at finding and placing the eggs.  You can see the fun posters and mods alike were having.  It appears some excited people just got caught up in the game and it took a break to help them get back on track.  I was really hoping posters would take a step away from fighting and find a new way to enjoy USMB.  This kind of ruined it for me.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 2, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 119888



This one was interesting with the crow pestering the young eagle.  Since December, I have been watching an eagle cam in southwest Florida to watch the eaglet hatch and grow up.  She is now in the fledgling stage with mom and dad methodically teaching her how to be a bald eagle.  Because they stay fairly close to the nest during this phase and there is some amazing camera work being done, we get to watch him or her--I'm think its a her because of her size--quite a bit.  But day by day she is getting more proficient at flying and defending her food.  In a few more weeks she will most likely migrate north and never return.  But for now she is fun to watch.

But the only real downside so far is that now and then the crows really pester her and she hasn't figured out yet how to put them in their place.  The crows definitely do not do that to mom and dad eagle.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 2, 2017)

Morning all!

Foxy - I can't stand crows.   A few years ago, a belligerent bunch took over our neighborhood. Now, we hardly ever see the morning doves and songbirds that used to nest every year.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 2, 2017)

boedicca said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Foxy - I can't stand crows.   A few years ago, a belligerent bunch took over our neighborhood. Now, we hardly ever see the morning doves and songbirds that used to nest every year.



Hey Boe!!!  Good to see you!

Crows can be obnoxious birds for sure.  When I was a kid growing up in southeast New Mexico we had one that hung around the place and he was kind of fun.  He would sneak up behind our dog and pull his tail.  When the dog whirled around to defend his tail, the crow would dash to the food dish to grab a bite of dog food. Then both would reset and repeat.  We always had to add a little dog food to be sure the dog got enough.    But that was one crow which is very different from a flock of them.

Up on the mountain I taught our then dog the difference between a crow and all the other myriad birds who came to the feeders.  When I heard the crows I would tell him "Crows!" and he would charge out the doggy door, down the deck steps to the feeder area and chase the crows away.  He never bothered any of the other birds and they weren't bothered by him.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 2, 2017)

Well, I'm back to having Walmart ordering issues.  Back around Christmastime, I think, I had tried to buy some things from Walmart's website, but after placing my order it was immediately rejected.  This was using my employer's debit card.  I tried to place the order a couple of times, it was immediately cancelled each time, so I ended up buying the stuff somewhere else, using the same card, with no issues.

Last night, I decided to buy some things from Walmart again using my new debit card.  I had just used the card at another site with no issues.  I find the items I want (birthday gifts for the little one and a couple of little things for me) and place my order.  I go check my email, and look!  I get a confirmation as well as a cancellation, just like that last time.  Well, the same issue with two different cards, belonging to two different people, makes me think the issue is Walmart has a problem with my account.  My employer even tells me that she's never had a problem ordering from Walmart, and obviously she used her card when she placed her orders, almost certainly the same card that I had rejected a few months back.

I went to the Walmart help chat, and the guy keeps wanting me to verify things with my bank.  I tried to explain that this issue has occurred with multiple cards belonging to multiple people, and that the card I used last night is newly issued and worked with another order.  He still thinks I need to verify something with the bank.  I'd just about given up when he said he would put in a review and I should try to order my things again in half an hour.

This is too annoying for the small amounts of money I spend.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 2, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Well, I'm back to having Walmart ordering issues.  Back around Christmastime, I think, I had tried to buy some things from Walmart's website, but after placing my order it was immediately rejected.  This was using my employer's debit card.  I tried to place the order a couple of times, it was immediately cancelled each time, so I ended up buying the stuff somewhere else, using the same card, with no issues.
> 
> Last night, I decided to buy some things from Walmart again using my new debit card.  I had just used the card at another site with no issues.  I find the items I want (birthday gifts for the little one and a couple of little things for me) and place my order.  I go check my email, and look!  I get a confirmation as well as a cancellation, just like that last time.  Well, the same issue with two different cards, belonging to two different people, makes me think the issue is Walmart has a problem with my account.  My employer even tells me that she's never had a problem ordering from Walmart, and obviously she used her card when she placed her orders, almost certainly the same card that I had rejected a few months back.
> 
> ...



I haven't had a problem ordering from Walmart on line but rarely do.  Amazon is effortless and user friendly for me so if they have what I am looking for, they get the order.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 2, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I'm back to having Walmart ordering issues.  Back around Christmastime, I think, I had tried to buy some things from Walmart's website, but after placing my order it was immediately rejected.  This was using my employer's debit card.  I tried to place the order a couple of times, it was immediately cancelled each time, so I ended up buying the stuff somewhere else, using the same card, with no issues.
> ...



I usually use Amazon, there just happened to be a good deal I found at Walmart.  I spend a lot of time browsing sites when I make purchases, trying to find the cheapest prices for what I want.  I'm used to having little money, so I spend too much time trying to save.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 2, 2017)

SFC Ollie said:


> A quick hello to all my old friends here.
> 
> A lot of changes in my life.
> 
> ...




Welcome back Ollie!!  
We all missed you very much.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 2, 2017)

It's been a rough few days. While I am healing up, the pain levels have been quite high. I'm not getting a lot of sleep and sometimes it's a challenge to keep food down. The good news is I actually took a real live shower yesterday. That's the first time I've felt clean in 28 days.
Sponge baths and shampooing my hair laying over the side of the bed and dripping into a galvanized wash tub gets old in a hurry.
I was hoping I could get down the front stairs and into a vehicle so I could go to Doc's last night, but due to lack of sleep and pain medication, I didn't feel safe. From what I hear, I missed one hell of a party. We had a band we had never featured before called Journey to Mars. With luck, I'll be able to upload a video taken about 9:30 last night.


----------



## Kat (Apr 2, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> It's been a rough few days. While I am healing up, the pain levels have been quite high. I'm not getting a lot of sleep and sometimes it's a challenge to keep food down. The good news is I actually took a real live shower yesterday. That's the first time I've felt clean in 28 days.
> Sponge baths and shampooing my hair laying over the side of the bed and dripping into a galvanized wash tub gets old in a hurry.
> I was hoping I could get down the front stairs and into a vehicle so I could go to Doc's last night, but due to lack of sleep and pain medication, I didn't feel safe. From what I hear, I missed one hell of a party. We had a band we had never featured before called Journey to Mars. With luck, I'll be able to upload a video taken about 9:30 last night.




Ernie, I am so sorry you are going through all of this. I know saying that doesn't help much, but know I am thinking of you. ♥


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 2, 2017)

i





Foxfyre said:


> Amazon is effortless and user friendly for me so if they have what I am looking for, they get the order.



What's more they even deliver on Sunday. I received a probe for my oscilloscope today. I could not find my probe so I ordered one. I wanted to see if I could detect a waveform  by passing my hand over the probe
without touching it and I did detect a change in the waveform on the highest amplitude. This is apparently due to capacitance set up between my body and the probe.

I wanted to test this because I can feel energy flowing between my hands even when they are several inches apart. I wanted to find out if this was measurable energy or psychic energy.

I think it may be AC  electric current radiating from my fingers.
I would be pleased if everyone would try this experiment to see if you can feel it too.

Just raise one hand and then  wave the fingers of your other hand over the palm a few inches away from it. See if you can feel the movement in your palm.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 2, 2017)

I am getting a small taste of what its like during the summer here. 
10am, it was 70 degrees! Got my capris on, my tank top, hair in a pony tail and now I am heading outside. Too pretty out there to hang out in the house on the pc.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 2, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


It was a misunderstanding Save.  It is the funnest thread on USMB, and it was a great idea.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 2, 2017)

OldLady said:


> It was a misunderstanding Save.  It is the funnest thread on USMB, and it was a great idea.



I may have misunderstood as well.  I do not really follow that thread too much.  From where I jumped in yesterday it was a mess.

Ideas are only a starting point, Coyote, Aye and Kat made it come alive.  What I see is some caring mods who want us to enjoy the whole USMB experience.  That gets lost a lot.  You have two more weeks of egg hunting OldLady, enjoy and good hunting.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 2, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > It was a misunderstanding Save.  It is the funnest thread on USMB, and it was a great idea.
> ...


Thanks!  I don't hunt, but if I fall over one, I bring it in.  Whatever other good ideas you had, I hope you'll bring them on.  It's fun.  And Lucy and some of the others are a real hoot.  I love chicken jokes, I discover--who knew?


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 2, 2017)

OldLady said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



See, this is what I wanted to happen.  You are interacting with some posters you may not have had regular contact with.  I like it when posters become people.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 2, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> I like it when posters become people.



But you are a cat SL...


----------



## Gracie (Apr 2, 2017)

Whoa! It is HOT out there. So..I piddled around at the creek and cut back some blackberry thorny bushes so Karma and I could cross to the other side (still on housemates land) without getting poked and scratched. Karma waded the length of the creek until it went under the road, then turned around and came back. But now she won't get thorns cuz I cleared most out. The creek water feels so cool to my feet! I also did a little digging in the water cuz ya never know if there is gold down there, lol. Oroville is below us..but it was named Oroville for a reason, dontcha think? Maybe with all this runoff...a chunk or two will be moseying by and I will find it. That would be sweet, yes?

Anyway....got too hot out there. Had to come in the house for awhile. I noticed that all the immediate neighbors have outside floodlights and are out there at night doing cleanup of branches, dead trees, weeding, mowing...all at night. I know why now.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 2, 2017)

I think I need to get one of those gold pans and do whatever the old timers did way back when. I wonder if a pie plate would work? Housemate said the creek gets dry in the summer but this year it might stay filled with a bit of water what with the run off from the Sierras and the snow pack. I hope so, cuz that creek will be wonderful to hang out by when it gets really really hot.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 2, 2017)

Meanwhile, back in the pc world...I wonder, Foxfyre, have you considered making a private group for those who "spill their guts" here only for it to be dragged downstairs as possible word weapons?

Just wondering. Seems I say too much up here, which seems to be an invite for someone else to drag to the FZ for fun bashings.

If I am saying too much here....perhaps I should keep it to pm? I don't want to upset anyone with my gut spilling. Unless there is thoughts of a private group? Then again, which of those invited don't carry tales outside that group? What a dilemma, eh?


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 2, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I like it when posters become people.
> ...



...and your point?  Don't worry I'll stay a cat.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 2, 2017)

Not so hot now. Might try to mow the back yard or at least make a trail to the creek where Karma and I can cross easily. I am so glad it does not get dark until 8pm. Maybe I will give it a try later after the sun goes behind the trees.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 2, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I think I need to get one of those gold pans and do whatever the old timers did way back when. I wonder if a pie plate would work? Housemate said the creek gets dry in the summer but this year it might stay filled with a bit of water what with the run off from the Sierras and the snow pack. I hope so, cuz that creek will be wonderful to hang out by when it gets really really hot.



The little panning for gold I have done was in a metal pie plate.  And I did find a few flecks.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 2, 2017)

I gotta find a pie plate and give it a go, lol.
I don't want flecks. I want a nugget!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 2, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Meanwhile, back in the pc world...I wonder, Foxfyre, have you considered making a private group for those who "spill their guts" here only for it to be dragged downstairs as possible word weapons?
> 
> Just wondering. Seems I say too much up here, which seems to be an invite for someone else to drag to the FZ for fun bashings.
> 
> If I am saying too much here....perhaps I should keep it to pm? I don't want to upset anyone with my gut spilling. Unless there is thoughts of a private group? Then again, which of those invited don't carry tales outside that group? What a dilemma, eh?



I certainly don't think you are inappropriate in any way with your posts here Gracie.

My method of enjoying USMB is to do ALL of my gut spilling right here in the Coffee Shop and I stay far away from the FZ.  At least the gut spilling that is LEGAL to spill within the Coffee Shop rules.    So whatever hateful stuff others say about me, and I know they do because people inform me, I don't see.  And ignorance is very much bliss in that department.

I think a private group would be fine for those who want that, but I am not interested in starting one myself.  I love the dynamics here in the CS where people feel comfortable enough to share a bit of their lives, thoughts, interests, etc. with us.  And hopefully there is something of interest and enjoyment here for those who are very private people and are not comfortable sharing bits of their lives here.

And if people are small minded enough to go hunting for things to use maliciously in the FZ, well that is on them.  They have their reward for the moment, but they simply demonstrate the kind of people they are.

And we can be whomever we are here in the Coffee Shop.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 2, 2017)

Thank you for responding. I dont want to leave the CS nor was it my intention when asking about a group. I thought maybe a more private CS but its a dumb idea.

So...for me...I think I will keep it to the minimal. I do read other forums and sometimes I even start threads maybe where I shouldn't but any topic I start is fodder I guess. So anyway....the less I say, the better. I'll keep it to creeks and trees and mowing. Nothing personal anymore.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 2, 2017)

Anyway....I didn't mow. I think it is way too much for me to do. So instead, I rummaged around on the very crammed patio and wove a path to where the lounge chairs are and brought out 3 of them. The stars are so very clear up here in the mountains...just like at the beach. Tonight, I might star gaze now that I have something to sit in. As long as there are no skeeters that want to munch on me. So far, I have been left alone now that I dab lavender essential oil on my clothes. Skeeters don't like the scent.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 2, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> He doesn't post here much anymore but he was a charter member of the Coffee Shop going way back to 2010, and was important to all of us when he was still active here. And still is.  I hope he still reads in now and then.  So I can't let his birthday pass without something to mark the event.
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY SFC Ollie !!!*


Happy Birthday, Ollie, and many returns (hopefully one will be your return to the CS).


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 2, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> Harper (Save's granddaughter),
> Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
> ...


Thank you for your continued citing so many of my family "members".  We've just had our first day and a half of temps above freezing in many months.  The goats are all celebrating by lining up along to fence, soaking up the sunshine and the feeble warmth it brings.  My partner, Rod, is doing fairly well and is tending a doe who is due to birth her kids any time now.  He seems to actually prefer the goats' company to mine sometimes.  (Hmm, maybe I should think about that a bit?)
I haven't heard from my daughter lately, but I suspect she and my granddaughters will be spending this summer back East with Sachenda.  I do not want to be a burden and will probably speak often with my daughter and meet them someplace for a day, or two, on their way back to Japan.  
Thank all of you, always, for your continued prayers and best vibes.
Lee


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 2, 2017)

OldLady said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Turkeys are heavy birds and will nest on the ground.  Where I grew up, they would roost in trees, though.  As far as I know, they do not mate for life and a wild tom will move on once a hen is settled.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 2, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Thank you for responding. I dont want to leave the CS nor was it my intention when asking about a group. I thought maybe a more private CS but its a dumb idea.
> 
> So...for me...I think I will keep it to the minimal. I do read other forums and sometimes I even start threads maybe where I shouldn't but any topic I start is fodder I guess. So anyway....the less I say, the better. I'll keep it to creeks and trees and mowing. Nothing personal anymore.



I did a little reading in the FZ.  My observation was something you said in the FZ last year was brought up in the FZ again.  When you have had problems, it is with people from the FZ.  Your current source of distress comes form the FZ.  See a theme?

On the other hand you have brought stuff up in the CS and been supported by the CS, again see a theme?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 2, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> View attachment 119535
> 
> It was unusually windy yesterday and during the night in Fresno, heard a lot of falling type noises, as soon as it's light out I'll go see the damage and hope not to find any.  At least no trees fell on my house.
> 
> ...


We often have winds of 20-30 mph where I work.  Sometimes, you can actually lean against the wind and let it hold you up.  Last night was pretty windy, but warm, at least.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 2, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > CeeCee said:
> ...


Do you need firewood?


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 2, 2017)

GW is getting closer...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 2, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Speaking of SFC Ollie (his birthday was yesterday) he usually was the one to take over the vigil list and such chores when I was without wifi access.  I miss him here a lot as I know many of you who know him do.
> 
> He gave me permission to tell you that he left home (Illinois) today to travel to Arizona.  His beloved Mary who died a few months ago requested that her ashes be given to the wind at the Grand Canyon.  And Ollie plans to do that this weekend along with the ashes of her beloved Colonel (their dog) who died a short time before she did.
> 
> He is traveling alone.  I can't imagine how emotional that is going to be for him.


I weep for Ollie!  OMG!  How difficult for him.  There are times when alone is most appropriate, I think.  May Ollie find his heart and not give up.
Love and Peace, SFC Ollie!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 2, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> GW is getting closer...


Closer to what?


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 2, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > GW is getting closer...
> ...



To current CS posts  

It was like hearing you in the distance and getting closer and closer.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 2, 2017)

OldLady said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I have both my Mother and Father with me still.  When they died, I was deemed the most stable and was entrusted with their ashes.  A "two-seater" urn was very expensive, so my brother originally found a beautiful ginger jar to put them into, together.  It sat on a table, in a place of honor, at my house until an earthquake toppled that jar.  Not, they inhabit a lovely wooden antique chest.  What should I do with them?  I don't know...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 2, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Yeah, I guess I do have to catch up sometimes.  I've had a pretty full schedule lately.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 2, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> It's getting ugly out there, the gusts are up to 60mph and visibility is down to about two blocks away.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 2, 2017)

Hi coffee shoppers!  Nice day here today, finally.  Yesterday it snowed for most of the day, but none of it accumulated.  It was too wet and the ground was too warm.  Phew!  We would have probably gotten a foot of snow out of that if it had accumulated.  Nice and sunny and fairly warm (40s-50s) today though.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 2, 2017)

The theme screams sociopaths. So..I won't go where they hang out. I should have started the thread in health forum. Duh.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 2, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Screw the rules. Stand where nobody else is, wait for a good wind....pour out the ashes. Can't dump ashes in the ocean either but its done anyway. Thats where I will go. Or MrG will go..along with the ashes of Karma, Gracie and Moki. Or I will go if I die before MrG. Last one standing will rely on the government to dump the last one dying to wherever. Take one for the team sorta thing.


I'll be sprinkled over my garden, or the small pet cemetery on my property.  Either the chickens will scratch me into the dirt, or I'll rest with my numerous fur kids.  Screw the rules, I own the place!


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 2, 2017)

Today we were supposed to get more high winds and sand/dust storms......  Didn't happen.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 2, 2017)

SFC Ollie said:


> A quick hello to all my old friends here.
> 
> A lot of changes in my life.
> 
> ...


Oh, Ollie...there are no words...
Best wishes to you on your journey.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 2, 2017)

Still pretty outside but its getting buggy, so tv time I guess. 
I like to sit out there and pretend the waves are right in front of me. Soon, that will happen. I hope. Spend the whole day on the sand with the waves, go home when the sun starts to dip down.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 2, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 119772


Where to get this stuff?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 2, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> > Hello:  May I have a refill on my coffee and an egg please?
> ...


Icy water with some weed stuck into it?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 2, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Thank you for responding. I dont want to leave the CS nor was it my intention when asking about a group. I thought maybe a more private CS but its a dumb idea.
> 
> So...for me...I think I will keep it to the minimal. I do read other forums and sometimes I even start threads maybe where I shouldn't but any topic I start is fodder I guess. So anyway....the less I say, the better. I'll keep it to creeks and trees and mowing. Nothing personal anymore.



I, and I'm pretty sure all the other Coffee Shoppers, leave it strictly up to the individual how much or how little of his/her personal life s/he chooses to share.  We each have our own comfort levels and our own reasons.  But my heart is warmed at the support our friends here in the CS give readily and with open hearts to those who do share what they are dealing with.

As for elsewhere on the board, except in very restricted areas, I can count on some members to immediately descend and try to derail or screw up any thread I start.  And I figure my experience is not unique in that regard.  And since I don't enjoy school yard sniping kinds of interchanges--that seem to be the norm in so many threads in the more lenient forums--I am pretty picky about what I am willing to subject myself to.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 2, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a select few have managed to screw up a simple egg hunt.  Oh well it was fun for some while it lasted.  I get disappointed when adults have to cheat or become overly competitive.  Time to find other things to do in here and off the board.
> ...


Looking for what?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 2, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Well everybody needs a hobby.  You could have a lot worse ones than spending time saving money.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 2, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



For the Easter eggs that Coyote, Kat, and Aye have been hiding all over USMB.  You'll find the eggstravaganza thread in Announcements.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 2, 2017)

boedicca said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Foxy - I can't stand crows.   A few years ago, a belligerent bunch took over our neighborhood. Now, we hardly ever see the morning doves and songbirds that used to nest every year.


You don't have ravens, do you?  While reputed to be intelligent, and granted a wide variety of vocalizations, ravens are a PITA.  I.E. I always know where my barn cats are by observing where the ravens are harassing some poor animal.  Magpies are almost as bad.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 2, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Horn said:
> ...



LOL.  Could be.  I would be more likely to guess that is a vodka collins though.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 2, 2017)

h


Gracie said:


> Meanwhile, back in the pc world...I wonder, Foxfyre, have you considered making a private group for those who "spill their guts" here only for it to be dragged downstairs as possible word weapons?
> 
> Just wondering. Seems I say too much up here, which seems to be an invite for someone else to drag to the FZ for fun bashings.
> 
> If I am saying too much here....perhaps I should keep it to pm? I don't want to upset anyone with my gut spilling. Unless there is thoughts of a private group? Then again, which of those invited don't carry tales outside that group? What a dilemma, eh?


I find the CS quite cathartic, but a closed forum for friends, or many for different groups of friends?  Is such a thing possible?  We do have PMs, after all.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 2, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


OK.  As as a committed beer drinker, I'll allow that possibility.  Don't they usually have a paper umbrella, though?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 2, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> i
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is said that the human body is one of the most efficient generators of energy there is.  The concept of "The Matrix", one of those movies I hate but cannot not watch if I run across it, was based on the alien masters of Earth keeping humans alive for the purpose of providing energy.

I don't know if I feel energy radiating between my hands.  Maybe when it is quiet and I am not distracted and can focus on it more, I will try that again.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 2, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I dunno.  Those I used to order at the bowling alley after our bowling league way back when didn't have either.  I don't think they would put an umbrella on a guy's vodka collins though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 2, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> It's been a rough few days. While I am healing up, the pain levels have been quite high. I'm not getting a lot of sleep and sometimes it's a challenge to keep food down. The good news is I actually took a real live shower yesterday. That's the first time I've felt clean in 28 days.
> Sponge baths and shampooing my hair laying over the side of the bed and dripping into a galvanized wash tub gets old in a hurry.
> I was hoping I could get down the front stairs and into a vehicle so I could go to Doc's last night, but due to lack of sleep and pain medication, I didn't feel safe. From what I hear, I missed one hell of a party. We had a band we had never featured before called Journey to Mars. With luck, I'll be able to upload a video taken about 9:30 last night.



Good band.  I could dance to that.  But I would think your pain level should be decreasing by now and you would be frustrated with itching under your cast.  What does your doctor say.  I'll be stepping up my prayers in your direction though.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 2, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> h
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> ...



Yes, there are groups here now.  You can start your own group and invite the people you want and have it closed to anyone else.  Gracie.  That would be a good idea.  I would join your group and we could have some serious discussions from time to time, or even fun ones!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 2, 2017)

OK, time to go find the partner.  I've been here awhile and no sign of him.  Perhaps that doe has finally decided to go into hard labor and he's planning on surprising me.  A normal birth, he can handle.  He's never had to turn a breech birth, or assist one coming after the mother has become so exhausted she's stopped pushing.  He loves his critters, but is relatively helpless when faced with the realities of their lives.
Check back later!


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 2, 2017)

I think a private group is a good thing (nothing against the coffee shop of course - would still read and post here too of course) because it can be private and everyone else can't see it, but you can still share with your friends and the people you trust.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 2, 2017)

boedicca said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Foxy - I can't stand crows.   A few years ago, a belligerent bunch took over our neighborhood. Now, we hardly ever see the morning doves and songbirds that used to nest every year.



Actually that's _mourning _doves, with a U.  Named for their plaintive wistful sound.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 2, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> i
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes.  It's wind.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 2, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I think a private group is a good thing (nothing against the coffee shop of course - would still read and post here too of course) because it can be private and everyone else can't see it, but you can still share with your friends and the people you trust.



Certainly for discussions that you don't want antagonists to see or that are inappropriate for the Coffee Shop, a private group would be the way to go.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 2, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > i
> ...



He said to put your hand in front of the AC, not your butt!


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 2, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > i
> ...



I'm pretty sure that Matrix premise was not only bunk, but ridiculously bunk.  The only real advantage I can see to using humans is the renewable nature of a reproducing life form as an energy source.  Really, though, it would have been simpler to use some other animal that didn't require such elaborate mental stimulation, or even just some sort of plant life (which one assumes must exist, or what else are people eating?).  I certainly don't think humans are an exceptional source of power compared to, say, fission or fusion.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 2, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Well most science fiction is pure bunk until it is not.    I prefer to accept story lines for what they are and how they fit in the story as I watch movies for entertainment rather than accuracy or information. I love fantasies and 'what if' kinds of movies.  

Nevertheless, there are some screen writers and directors who so profoundly understand and project the human condition that they provide me endless examples to use in teaching various concepts as well as metaphors and talking points.  Think 'take it to the mattresses' line in "You've Got Mail".


----------



## Gracie (Apr 2, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > h
> ...


Start one, Chris! I'll join. Call it Coffee Shop Too!! or something similar, lol. I would, but I would probably fuck it up figuring it out on how to make it private and how to invite and whatnot.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 2, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I never watched "You've Got Mail."    I love The Matrix, I think it is a great movie.  I accept the idea in the context of the movie, but it was always a silly reason for people to be kept by the machines.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 2, 2017)

I looked at the group thingy. I might try to start one and if I screw it up, I guess I can ask staff to dump it.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 2, 2017)

Well, I made one but its broken.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 2, 2017)

Gracie said:


> The theme screams sociopaths. So..I won't go where they hang out. I should have started the thread in health forum. Duh.



Now you're thinking!  Besides its more fun watching me down there.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 2, 2017)

never mind. I got it to work, lol. Tolja I would mess things up. Now I am trying to find a banner. Then I gotta figure out how to do invites.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 2, 2017)

Ok. Tis done. No clue how to do invites, so anyone here that wants to check it out...shoot me a pm. It's private, and hidden from view. Supposedly. Not sure how that works. But..its there.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 2, 2017)

Then again, I can see it in the active topics. So...I guess I didn't click the right clicky thingy. Jeez. Can 'yall see it in active topics too, or is it just me seeing it?


----------



## Gracie (Apr 2, 2017)

Well hell. Not sure which box to click. Its confusing. So...meh. Let it sit there.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 2, 2017)

Dayum. Dumbass here finally figured it out. Jeez.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 2, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > It's been a rough few days. While I am healing up, the pain levels have been quite high. I'm not getting a lot of sleep and sometimes it's a challenge to keep food down. The good news is I actually took a real live shower yesterday. That's the first time I've felt clean in 28 days.
> ...


The doctor says that nerves are reconnecting and I will be feeling pain in places that don't seem logical. In his words, "Your leg is going to be angry for a while.
Last night, I had a stabbing pain in the center of my calf. No incision or injury near there; no reason for it to hurt, but I'm surprized I didn't wake the neighbors when I yelled out. I have frequent pain apparently going from my ham string tendon. Again, no reason it should hurt, but that one, though it only lasts a few seconds is an 11 on a 1 to 10 scale.
The circulation in the lower leg is pretty bad too. If I stay upright for longer than a minute or so, my left foot turns a dark bluish red. and feels like it's being stung by a thousand bees. I'm not eating all that well. My apatite is nearly non existent and I'm often nauseous. I've likely lost weight and everything is atrophied.
I do get outside for a few hours every day for breakfast or lunch with a cigar and coffee.
I am going to try getting down the 4 steps from my porch to ground level tomorrow. If I make it, I may just head to Doc's for poker.
Yeah, I'm getting better, but not nearly fast enough for me.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 2, 2017)

Do you have anyone that can come stay with you for a few months Ernie?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 3, 2017)

Gracie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Please don't call your private group the Coffee Shop friends.  I have enough trouble dealing with the grumpies out there who think we are some kind of exclusive group.  If they found out there is a private group and associated it with this thread, that would really ramp up that misconception.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 3, 2017)

I didn't, FF. 
I thought of that too....which is why I didn't do it.

My group is for more private things and since I seem to be the soup de jour most of the time...and holding the damn ladle fer chrissakes...I thought it would be better to have the group instead of pms.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 3, 2017)

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Hombre's sore toes,
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
SFC Ollie and his special project.
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Sixfoot, Spoonman, and all others we hope will find their way back.

Sunset over Benson AZ


----------



## Kat (Apr 3, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> Harper (Save's granddaughter),
> Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
> ...




purdy again!


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 3, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Do you have anyone that can come stay with you for a few months Ernie?


I have a couple in the guest house and all kinds of people who cook and clean, retrieve my mail, etc.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 3, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



A friend of mine had bunion surgery on her foot and she went through some very similar problems during her recovery with her foot swelling and turning purple and the pains and stuff.  She's getting better.  Hopefully you will soon too.  I'm sure it takes a long time for a broken leg to completely heal, so have patience.  That is a pretty serious injury, Ernie.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 3, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have anyone that can come stay with you for a few months Ernie?
> ...



That's good news!  Are you doing any formal physical therapy yet?


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 3, 2017)

Gracie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I see that you figured it out!  I accepted the invite!    Thanks again!


----------



## esthermoon (Apr 3, 2017)

Tom Horn said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 119801
> ...


----------



## esthermoon (Apr 3, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> He doesn't post here much anymore but he was a charter member of the Coffee Shop going way back to 2010, and was important to all of us when he was still active here. And still is.  I hope he still reads in now and then.  So I can't let his birthday pass without something to mark the event.
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY SFC Ollie !!!*


Oh I didn't see this post before, sorry! 
Happy Birthday SFC Ollie


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 3, 2017)

Good morning everyone!  I wasn't on much yesterday and it looks like you can't miss a day on here...seems I missed a lot. 

My shoulder was hurting and nothing seems to help when that happens, and it always happens for no reason.  I can deal with my back pain with meds but they just don't seem to help my shoulder. 

So yesterday I just binge watched Netflix.


----------



## esthermoon (Apr 3, 2017)

Here it's almost 8 pm but good morning to you CeeCee


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 3, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



No, I have a gas fireplace and I think we aren't even allowed to burn wood in our fireplaces in Fresno, at least most of the time.  Air is bad here.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 3, 2017)

Gracie said:


> The theme screams sociopaths. So..I won't go where they hang out. I should have started the thread in health forum. Duh.



I accidentally posted in the FZ a few days ago and got some STFUs and now I make sure Im in the right forum.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 3, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > The theme screams sociopaths. So..I won't go where they hang out. I should have started the thread in health forum. Duh.
> ...



That was probably yiostheoy, he does that to just about everyone.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 3, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I have not heard from him or his friend again.  I believe you folks were right that he was still roosting in a pine on my property early that morning, a little before sunrise.  And if Ma Turkey is settled, maybe he's moved on entirely.  A neighbor at most a mile up the road counted a flock of 27 in the field across from them last week.  Some of us are beginning to wonder if saving the wild turkey got a little out of hand.  In a few places nearby, they had to start harvesting the blueberries early last year because flocks of turkeys were making such a mess of the fields.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 3, 2017)

Well, I think I'm all caught up, took an hour to read what I missed yesterday...can't say this is a boring forum, lol.

Actually I've only been on senior forums until now, what's the average age on here if anyone knows?

I love it here though but I'm not sure of all the socks and who is who but I feel safe enough in the lounge and coffee shop.  

I need more coffee now....


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 3, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



It was miketx and pillar I think.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 3, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > CeeCee said:
> ...



A couple of well placed ignores and this place is pretty tame really fast.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 3, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> Here it's almost 8 pm but good morning to you CeeCee



Thanks and good evening esthermoon.

Only 6:18 a.m. here now. 

I'm already behind schedule though....I have to make sure I never miss a day on here...
Have to say my good mornings elsewhere but I'll be back....


----------



## esthermoon (Apr 3, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Here it's almost 8 pm but good morning to you CeeCee
> ...


Hi CeeCee! I hope your day will be ok!


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 3, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 119772
> ...



I get all the pictures from Twitter.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 3, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > CeeCee said:
> ...



Albuquerque sits down inside a sort of bowl so that we have to go up in all directions to leave the city.  And when there is a temperature inversion and little or no wind, the smoke from the fireplaces and wood stoves settles into the bowl creating less than optimum air quality and it is illegal to use your wood burners during such conditions. 

So the radio stations inform everybody that is okay to use your fireplaces or it isn't okay to use your fireplaces.  And over time all the weather announcers shortened that information to the bare minimum on the theory all the Albuquerqueans know the drill.  I've often wondered though what people just driving through the city think when they hear on one of our local stations:  "It's okay to burn today."


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 3, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Well, I think I'm all caught up, took an hour to read what I missed yesterday...can't say this is a boring forum, lol.
> 
> Actually I've only been on senior forums until now, what's the average age on here if anyone knows?
> 
> ...



I suspect the average age here in the Coffee Shop is probably a bit higher than the general forum because of a higher percentage of 'old schoolers' enjoying a forum that isn't non stop profanity and schoolyard insults.  But we certainly have a broad and eclectic group here of all political persuasions, religions, walks of life, and a wide variety of nationalities, and ranging from teens, millenials, 30's, 40's and on up to us more seasoned citizens.


----------



## 007 (Apr 3, 2017)

Getting lots of good April showers around here, and it's warmer than it has been the last two years. Hoping to get some walnuts and morels this year.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 3, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Kind of sounds like the situation here.


----------



## 007 (Apr 3, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I think I'm all caught up, took an hour to read what I missed yesterday...can't say this is a boring forum, lol.
> ...


"... more seasoned"... ya, that's me...


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 3, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Good morning everyone!  I wasn't on much yesterday and it looks like you can't miss a day on here...seems I missed a lot.
> 
> My shoulder was hurting and nothing seems to help when that happens, and it always happens for no reason.  I can deal with my back pain with meds but they just don't seem to help my shoulder.
> 
> So yesterday I just binge watched Netflix.



Why is your shoulder hurting?  I can relate as I have had chronic adhesive capsulitis (frozen shoulder syndrome) for a couple of years now.  I've had cortisone shots and a ton of physical therapy, and it still gives me fits at time but I've learned to live with it, still do therapy at home, and hope it will eventually resolve.  I've found two acetaminophen (Tylenol) PMs plus a naproxen allows me to get a good night's sleep though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 3, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Well, I think I'm all caught up, took an hour to read what I missed yesterday...can't say this is a boring forum, lol.
> 
> Actually I've only been on senior forums until now, what's the average age on here if anyone knows?
> 
> ...



You are a dedicated Coffee Shopper CeeCee to read all the posts from the last time you checked in here.     Most just read back a bit and then start in from where they come in.  Kind of like if you were joining a regular group in a real Coffee Shop, you just pick up from where you came in.  But several do read it all too so they don't miss anything.   I try to, but I do miss a page or a post now and then.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 3, 2017)

******PUBLIC ANNOUNCEMENT*******​
And hey guys, as innocuous and mild as it is, let's please don't call out folks from other threads in here.  We have coffee shoppers who like to mix it up out there but are model citizens in here.  And I don't want anybody who enjoys and respects the spirit of the Coffee Shop to feel unwelcome here.

We have seen how hurtful it is when mean spirited people read in here and then twist that information to taunt or torment somebody out there.  So we don't want to bring our beefs with folks out there in here except in the most generic form.  I don't mind blowing off a little steam now and then at all when things get ridiculous out there, but we don't want it to be directed personally or any barroom fights out there to spill over into here.

That's why the rule is, check your spurs at the door when you come in.  

Thanks.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 3, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ******PUBLIC ANNOUNCEMENT*******​
> And hey guys, as innocuous and mild as it is, let's please don't call out folks from other threads in here.  We have coffee shoppers who like to mix it up out there but are model citizens in here.  And I don't want anybody who enjoys and respects the spirit of the Coffee Shop to feel unwelcome here.
> 
> We have seen how hurtful it is when mean spirited people read in here and then twist that information to taunt or torment somebody out there.  So we don't want to bring our beefs with folks out there in here except in the most generic form.  I don't mind blowing off a little steam now and then when things get ridiculous out there, but we don't want it to be directed personally or any barroom fights out there to come in here.
> ...



Sorry...still learning my way around here.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 3, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I think I'm all caught up, took an hour to read what I missed yesterday...can't say this is a boring forum, lol.
> ...



Whew, that does make it easier.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 3, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ******PUBLIC ANNOUNCEMENT*******​
> ...



No harm no foul.  And I am so happy you have joined us here CeeCee!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 3, 2017)

Our 25th wedding anniversary is on June 29th but we can't get away because of previous commitments until July 11th.  I have booked first class plane ride from Chicago to Honolulu and we'll be staying at Trump's hotel there from July 11th to the 25th.  Gonna eat some pineapple!


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 3, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everyone!  I wasn't on much yesterday and it looks like you can't miss a day on here...seems I missed a lot.
> ...



I wish I knew but I've only had an X-ray and nothing showed up, now that I have Medicare maybe an MRI will show something.

It doesn't happen as frequently as my tailbone pain which is mostly osteoarthritis but it comes out of nowhere and hurts more than anything...sometime can last a few days but this time only a day as today I'm better.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 3, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Our 25th wedding anniversary is on June 29th but we can't get away because of previous commitments until July 11th.  I have booked first class plane ride from Chicago to Honolulu and we'll be staying at Trump's hotel there from July 11th to the 25th.  Gonna eat some pineapple!



My daughter and SIL and their 2 boys are going to Hawaii on Friday (spring break for the kids).

They've been to all the other islands except for the big one.  They have a timeshare they bought in Maui 18 years ago and go every July, I've been invited a few times.
First class sounds lovely especially from Chicago...my son also has a time share in Maui but they only go every 2 years because they have 3 little boys and it's a long trip from Chicago.

They invited me last September to go with them...since I live in California I met them there.  

When I say invited by my kids I mean it doesn't cost me a penny, they pay for everything...of course I also watch the little ones so they can go out at night and have a few drinks...a fair trade


----------



## boedicca (Apr 3, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Morning all!
> ...




No, they are not ravens..definitely a bunch of Heckle-Jeckles.

The only upside is that they've chased away the hideous Stellar Jays who used to be the neighborhood bird bullies.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 3, 2017)

Pogo said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Morning all!
> ...




Ah, thank you for the correction.  I'm not a bird watcher, but I do love those sweet soft grey doves.  One year, I saw over a dozen of them in the persimmon tree that hangs over into our yard.  So beautiful.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 3, 2017)

Hubby and friend are taking the car down to the dealer in Sierra Vista this afternoon for an estimate to replace the bumper.
Our insurance will pay for it, we pay the deductible.
They found the car.
It's a custom mustang that belongs to one of our neighbors 36 yr. old son. He was drunk.
He fled and hasn't been found yet.
He was drunk and fled the scene,so he is in a whole lot of trouble when they find him.
That's a felony charge.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 3, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Hubby and friend are taking the car down to the dealer in Sierra Vista this afternoon for an estimate to replace the bumper.
> Our insurance will pay for it, we pay the deductible.
> They found the car.
> It's a custom mustang that belongs to one of our neighbors 36 yr. old son. He was drunk.
> ...



I would think it would be hard to prove someone was legally drunk without a breathalizer or even a field sobriety test.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 3, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > CeeCee said:
> ...



I have had CT scans and ultrasounds on mine that showed nothing.  Since the orthopedic thinks it isn't a surgical problem, I haven't had an MRI since even with Medicare and my supplemental insurance, there is a $200 copay.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 3, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Hubby and friend are taking the car down to the dealer in Sierra Vista this afternoon for an estimate to replace the bumper.
> ...



Being drunk is the least of his problems though.  Theft plus fleeing the scene of an accident puts a person in a heap of trouble and the circumstantial evidence is pretty damning here..


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 3, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Our 25th wedding anniversary is on June 29th but we can't get away because of previous commitments until July 11th.  I have booked first class plane ride from Chicago to Honolulu and we'll be staying at Trump's hotel there from July 11th to the 25th.  Gonna eat some pineapple!



That sounds great.  Maybe you'll meet up with CeeCee at the airport.  Looks like you'll be on different islands though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 3, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Our 25th wedding anniversary is on June 29th but we can't get away because of previous commitments until July 11th.  I have booked first class plane ride from Chicago to Honolulu and we'll be staying at Trump's hotel there from July 11th to the 25th.  Gonna eat some pineapple!
> ...



Sounds terrific.  Isn't it great when the kids are well off and willing to share?    Our kids treated us to an Alaskan cruise awhile back and that only cost us our airfare to Anchorage, and then home from Vancouver.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 3, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



LOL, it's the other way around for me.  I'm poor, my mom is the well off one.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 3, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > CeeCee said:
> ...



Lol, as long as there's someone with money willing to help out!


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 3, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Our 25th wedding anniversary is on June 29th but we can't get away because of previous commitments until July 11th.  I have booked first class plane ride from Chicago to Honolulu and we'll be staying at Trump's hotel there from July 11th to the 25th.  Gonna eat some pineapple!
> ...



It's my daughter that's going, I went last September.  But who knows, it's a small world and some day we all may pass each other somewhere..might have already and not known it.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 3, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I'd have to look to see if I have a copay for an MRI and how much it is.  Just got on Medicare last year and so far have used it for drs appts and prescriptions and my wellness tests and I've had to pay very little out of pocket so far...mainly $5 for meds.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 3, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> I'd have to look to see if I have a copay for an MRI and how much it is.  Just got on Medicare last year and so far have used it for drs appts and prescriptions and my wellness tests and I've had to pay very little out of pocket so far...mainly $5 for meds.



$1600 before insurance adjustment, after it was $97.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 3, 2017)

Looks like Mrs. Liberty's knee surgery will be a total of $2,900 out-of-pocket.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 3, 2017)

I have a drs appt on the 26th, I'll ask about it...although an MRI scares me..not because I'm claustrophobic but because I can be fidgety when told not to move for a half hour...that's when everything will start to itch, lol.

I think I'm not even done with all my wellness tests...I was going to the NP before I had Medicare and supplemental because it was cheaper but I did like her anyway but she left so I made my next appt with Dr. and seems like the ball was dropped on some tests.

Which reminds I have to get blood work before this appt...blew it off last time.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 3, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Looks like Mrs. Liberty's knee surgery will be a total of $2,900 out-of-pocket.



YIKES!


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 3, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like Mrs. Liberty's knee surgery will be a total of $2,900 out-of-pocket.
> ...



Yes, the only thing that is still sick is the emergency fund.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 3, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Hubby and friend are taking the car down to the dealer in Sierra Vista this afternoon for an estimate to replace the bumper.
> ...




Every one in willowlakes and Benson, knows he's a drunk & meth user.
We are all friends of his dad. We really feel sorry for him. His daughter turned out real well, but the son started in high school using & drinking.
Sad.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 3, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Looks like Mrs. Liberty's knee surgery will be a total of $2,900 out-of-pocket.




OUCH !


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 3, 2017)

peach174 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like Mrs. Liberty's knee surgery will be a total of $2,900 out-of-pocket.
> ...



I was able to payoff the car 18 months early last month, so it could be much worse.  Landscape season is just around the corner too.  I need to save up for another business vehicle soon.    Always something.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 3, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> I have a drs appt on the 26th, I'll ask about it...although an MRI scares me..not because I'm claustrophobic but because I can be fidgety when told not to move for a half hour...that's when everything will start to itch, lol.
> 
> I think I'm not even done with all my wellness tests...I was going to the NP before I had Medicare and supplemental because it was cheaper but I did like her anyway but she left so I made my next appt with Dr. and seems like the ball was dropped on some tests.
> 
> Which reminds I have to get blood work before this appt...blew it off last time.



I'm sure if I get an MRI my psoriasis will decide to itch like crazy.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 3, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Looks like Mrs. Liberty's knee surgery will be a total of $2,900 out-of-pocket.



Well I imagine that's painful, in more ways than one, but not catastrophic.  How is she doing anyway?  Rehab is progressing well?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 3, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> I have a drs appt on the 26th, I'll ask about it...although an MRI scares me..not because I'm claustrophobic but because I can be fidgety when told not to move for a half hour...that's when everything will start to itch, lol.
> 
> I think I'm not even done with all my wellness tests...I was going to the NP before I had Medicare and supplemental because it was cheaper but I did like her anyway but she left so I made my next appt with Dr. and seems like the ball was dropped on some tests.
> 
> Which reminds I have to get blood work before this appt...blew it off last time.



You may have better supplemental insurance than we do.  I don't understand though why the copay on a MRI is so much for us when there is no copay at all on the ultrasounds and Ct scans.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 3, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like Mrs. Liberty's knee surgery will be a total of $2,900 out-of-pocket.
> ...



She is doing everything they want her to do exercisewise.  Stairs were the big reason to do the surgery and that is still a problem.  A couple of more weeks will hopefully do the trick.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 3, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



For instance look at Ernie and Peach here in the Coffee Shop.  They met and had an adventure of sort--was it at Woodstock?--decades ago.  And all these years later they re-met here at USMB.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 3, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Mostly what I had been doing is exercises to get my foot flat, getting in and out of the wheel chair and shower etc. There apparently has been a misunderstanding. After what I saw as incompetence by the therapist, I called the home health clinic and told them not to send her back again. I told the supervisor what therapist I wanted to replace her. As of today when I had a visit from the nurse, my records show that I have discontinued therapy against medical advice. Apparently,I either pissed someone off or there was a massive miscommunication. The nurse was going to try to get it straightened out and get a couple prescriptions renewed, but I haven't heard back from her. I'll call in tomorrow. Nurses and therapists have a meeting to assess their patients tomorrow, so that may get interesting. With any luck the 4 people on staff that I have had a good rapport with will defend me from the condescending bitch that almost sent me head long down my front steps.
I sure as hell am not far enough along that therapy isn't needed and these 4 should attest to that.
I am minimum a month away from walking unaided. Lack of mobility has caused a lot of muscle atrophy and I will need help regaining my strength.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 3, 2017)

OldLady said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Back almost 20 years ago, I returned to Connecticut after living in Albuquerque. I was more than ever into Mexican food and HOT peppers. Come spring, I put in my garden.I planted corn and radishes cucumbers and tomatoes and lots of jalapenos and habeneros.
Soon after getting everything planted, I was invaded by a couple dozen wild turkeys. At first, as soon as they saw me, they would run or fly off, but soon I could actually touch them, they were so fearless.They ate seeds and seedlings and I ended up with chicken wire tents over about everything. They were daily visitors for a month but stopped coming soon after they tried habeneros.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 3, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I think I'm all caught up, took an hour to read what I missed yesterday...can't say this is a boring forum, lol.
> ...


I usually skim the last page when I'v been away, but today, I decided to read every post. We'll see in a while how wise that decision was.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 3, 2017)

made it!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 3, 2017)

I got a kick out of this one because autocorrect has been doing a hatchet job on my grammar lately.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 3, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Yes it could have been worse.
I'm glad it wasn't.
Just like our new car could have been the same of , could have been much worse.
Since the car was parked in the driveway and on the property, our home insurance is paying for the damage.
We only pay $250.00 for the deductible and our car insurance bill will not go up, if we had been driving.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 3, 2017)

I am going to sign off early tonight guys as I don't think I'll be back tonight.  Have a good one.  First one in in the morning put on the coffee pot.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Hombre's sore toes,
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
SFC Ollie and his special project.
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Sixfoot, Spoonman, and all others we hope will find their way back.

Sunset over Ho Chi Minh City


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 3, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



You will definitely have to have some physical therapy to gradually get your muscle strength and tone back.  What a pain this must be!  So sorry, Ernie.  Hope you make as speedy a recovery as possible.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 3, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> Harper (Save's granddaughter),
> Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
> ...


Update on Sachenda's situation, I may already have mentioned this, but my daughter confirmed this afternoon.
Sachenda's husband has been putting off a variety of medical issues, including back surgery for herniated disks (3) while he cared for her.  Well, things have reached critical mass and when my daughter offered to go there this summer to help them, he most enthusiastically accepted her offer.  That alone speaks volumes because he's always demurred an pooh-poohed any offers of help as being superfluous.  My trip to Japan, and China, have now been postponed.  I might try to schedule a meeting and a couple of days stay in a transit location for her and my granddaughters.  While I will miss seeing them this year (it's been three years since I saw them!!), I understand and encourage my daughter's support of two such wonderful people.  Sachenda is not expected to be around much longer and she requires full-time care.  Her hubby will be limited in what he can do after surgery.  I wish them all the best and hope for the best outcome for everyone involved.
Thank you all for your continued support.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 3, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > CeeCee said:
> ...


Anchorage isn't bad, but Fairbanks always has problems with air quality in the winter.  Lots of people heat with wood, and not just in Fairbanks.  The Feds are always trying to shut down the wood-burners in Fairbanks.  But, wood is cheap and easy to come by.  Fossil fuels are expensive, even if easily accessed.  Of course, electricity is made using fossil fuels, making that source of warmth expensive, as well.  
At my place in Willow, use a propane heater set with a thermostat to keep the place above freezing and I stoke the wood stove when I am home to keep things warm.  I love the smell of wood smoke!!  There is an art to keeping a house at just the right temperature using a wood stove and I have become quite adept at that art.  Once the place is warmed up, I keep the wood stove at between 200-250 and the place will stay between 65-70.  
I sleep across from the propane heater and when the wood stove burns down, the propane lights off, making a whoofing sound.  That sound wakes me up and prompts me to go stoke the wood stove.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 3, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


You manage to find some truly wonderful pictures, certainly!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 3, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Our 25th wedding anniversary is on June 29th but we can't get away because of previous commitments until July 11th.  I have booked first class plane ride from Chicago to Honolulu and we'll be staying at Trump's hotel there from July 11th to the 25th.  Gonna eat some pineapple!


Does Mrs. BBD know just how fortunate she is?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 3, 2017)

boedicca said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


I can actually appreciate ravens.  They will harass and drive away eagles.  Eagles will snatch and eat baby goats.  Hence, ravens protect my kids.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 3, 2017)

All caught up again! 
Who knew carburetors could be so...incomprehensible!  My students are struggling through their carburetor lab, some are falling behind.  Just wait until the get to the pressure carbs!  OMG!  I am patient and try to explain how things work, and most of the principles are basic physics, but some things are tough to get your head around.  Still a helluva lot of fun for me.  I enjoy watching most of my students when the concepts finally sink in and their understanding becomes clearly writ upon their face.  So far, I have brought clarity to most of my native English speakers, my Iraqi, and two Korean students.  The Japanese student is having a language problem and I am teaching him the proper vocabulary, he can translate as needed to Japanese.  If only I could speak any of their native languages as well as they speak English...


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## Sarah G (Apr 4, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Isn't Fairbanks in a valley also?  I almost moved there one year, it would have been a job related move and a promotion.

I decided not to because it would have been a 10 hr trip back home.  I think I would be one to really appreciate that place though.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 4, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > CeeCee said:
> ...


Certainly not the type of "bowl" that Albuquerque sits in.  There is no breeze off the ocean, and temperature variation is extreme compared to other locations.  They'll go to the 90's in summer with regular thunderstorms, and winter temps will fall almost 150 degrees Fahrenheit from summer temps.  I think the large number of homes using wood for heat are the major contributors.  Wood is readily accessible and cheap compared to kerosene, propane, or other fossil fuels.  Prices in AK can be far more excessive than those in the Lower 48.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 4, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I considered Juno too.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 4, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Juneau?


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 4, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> I got a kick out of this one because autocorrect has been doing a hatchet job on my grammar lately.


Mine too!


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 4, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Lol.  Yeah, that place.


----------



## Kat (Apr 4, 2017)

Great memories from living in Alaska!


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 4, 2017)

Good morning or good afternoon whatever the case may be and a good evening to esthermoon!  Just drinking my coffee and reading the posts...

Nice day here, sunny and 80 and the only crimp in my day is the plumber coming at 1:00p.m.  My garbage disposal isn't working and the drain is clogged...it's a double sink in the kitchen and at least the other side is fine but can't use my dishwasher because it drains into the clogged sink...I can live without the dishwasher since it's just me but it needs fixing. 

This house is 17 years old and it's just been one thing after another lately.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 4, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I don't have much to say, so I post pictures.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 4, 2017)

*Chicken jokes (thanks to Lucy Hamilton)*


----------



## OldLady (Apr 4, 2017)

boedicca said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Their call is the purr of the bird world.  Pigeons are pretty close.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 4, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


A guy in town said one charged him in his backyard a month or so ago.  You must be a turkey whisperer, Ernie!


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 4, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> View attachment 120153
> 
> Good morning or good afternoon whatever the case may be and a good evening to esthermoon!  Just drinking my coffee and reading the posts...
> 
> ...



I have fixed a few of those.  You wouldn't think a landscaper works indoors, but my customers just need a variety of help and they want to trust the person in their home.  So the outdoor guy goes indoors sometimes.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 4, 2017)

I wish I had someone like you, although my lawn guy will do a few things for me that I can't.  Recently a small section of my gutter came away from the house in a heavy downpour we had...it was an easy fix but not for an old lady like me, lol...so  I asked Alfonso and he fixed it.  Gave him some extra $$.

There are  just so many things that being an older woman living alone with some back issues can't do but really don't require a professional ....but it's hard to find even a handyman that doesn't cost as much as a pro sometimes.

That's why I'm downsizing and can't wait to get the heck out of here, every year there will be more things needing fixing. 

I have 8 smoke alarms in my house and a few are in areas where I need the real tall heavy ladder and it's a pain, I can still do that but I'm sure there will be a day I can't an do want out of here before that.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 4, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> I wish I had someone like you, although my lawn guy will do a few things for me that I can't.  Recently a small section of my gutter came away from the house in a heavy downpour we had...it was an easy fix but not for an old lady like me, lol...so  I asked Alfonso and he fixed it.  Gave him some extra $$.
> 
> There are  just so many things that being an older woman living alone with some back issues can't do but really don't require a professional ....but it's hard to find even a handyman that doesn't cost as much as a pro sometimes.
> 
> ...



My business is part-time, in addition to my regular one.  It sort of morphed on its own to outside maintenance.  Many older folks who need someone to keep them in their home longer.  I usually lose them to memory loss.  I should charge more.  I have replaced lights/switches/sinks/water heaters and several other things.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 4, 2017)

OldLady said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Yes. Sadly so.   We have several cats in the neighborhood that terrorize the doves.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 4, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I had someone like you, although my lawn guy will do a few things for me that I can't.  Recently a small section of my gutter came away from the house in a heavy downpour we had...it was an easy fix but not for an old lady like me, lol...so  I asked Alfonso and he fixed it.  Gave him some extra $$.
> ...



I have some lights that have burned out and that's the way I leave them because I just can't get to them...

I guess I could ask a neighbor but I just hate asking for help...


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 4, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> View attachment 120153
> 
> Good morning or good afternoon whatever the case may be and a good evening to esthermoon!  Just drinking my coffee and reading the posts...
> 
> ...



Do you have the little metal crank that comes with the garbage disposal.  When ours stops working, the crank usually frees it up and it works fine again.  But I agree that house gremlins are sadistic.  Seems like when one thing goes haywire at least one other some else does too.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 4, 2017)

Yes, I do but it didn't work...of course the plumbers might be able to do that, lol.

I'm a klutz!

Truth is I don't even know where mine is so my daughter gave me her extra one and I couldn't get it to fit but they're pretty universal, no?

Also, when I moved here I still had a man in my life so didn't pay attention to these things, then a year after my hubby died I met someone who moved in with me and he was good at fixing things but that's all he was good at and I just didn't love him like my husband and we split.  That was 9 years ago and now I don't remember anything about this house.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 4, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> I wish I had someone like you, although my lawn guy will do a few things for me that I can't.  Recently a small section of my gutter came away from the house in a heavy downpour we had...it was an easy fix but not for an old lady like me, lol...so  I asked Alfonso and he fixed it.  Gave him some extra $$.
> 
> There are  just so many things that being an older woman living alone with some back issues can't do but really don't require a professional ....but it's hard to find even a handyman that doesn't cost as much as a pro sometimes.
> 
> ...



We have a guy that works alone and we call on to do those things that we can't do anymore.  He is an HVAC specialist who changes over our heating system to A/C in the spring and our A/C system to heat in the fall, but he is also really handy with other things.  He has a provisional plumbing license so he can do things like install a garbage disposal or plumb in the new refrigerator/freezer unit, etc.  We pay his going rate to do all of this of course but we know he's honest and he'll do it right and he never pads his bill--I suspect he shaves some off of it for us .  And he also knows a whole bunch of other contractors he can recommend who he knows are honest and trustworthy and affordable when it is a job he doesn't have time to do or doesn't feel he is competent to do like a complicated wiring job.

I can't tell you what a blessing he has been to us.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 4, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Yes, I do but it didn't work...of course the plumbers might be able to do that, lol.
> 
> I'm a klutz!



I'll admit I don't do it either.    But once a disposal really starts giving problems it is usually best just to replace it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 4, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> All caught up again!
> Who knew carburetors could be so...incomprehensible!  My students are struggling through their carburetor lab, some are falling behind.  Just wait until the get to the pressure carbs!  OMG!  I am patient and try to explain how things work, and most of the principles are basic physics, but some things are tough to get your head around.  Still a helluva lot of fun for me.  I enjoy watching most of my students when the concepts finally sink in and their understanding becomes clearly writ upon their face.  So far, I have brought clarity to most of my native English speakers, my Iraqi, and two Korean students.  The Japanese student is having a language problem and I am teaching him the proper vocabulary, he can translate as needed to Japanese.  If only I could speak any of their native languages as well as they speak English...



We were spending a rare few days in Vegas once and I was at the blackjack table.  A couple from Italy was also at the table.  They spoke pretty good English but were having a terrible time figuring out American money--sort of like when we are in Canada, we are pretty much at the mercy of the honesty of the Canadians when it comes to paying and making change.  A Japanese couple, also at the table, spoke very little English, but they absolutely understood the money.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 4, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Yes, I do but it didn't work...of course the plumbers might be able to do that, lol.
> 
> I'm a klutz!
> 
> ...



When you say it does not work, do you mean there is no sound/doesn't turn on?  That is usually the fuse and there is a little red button on the disposal you press.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 4, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I had someone like you, although my lawn guy will do a few things for me that I can't.  Recently a small section of my gutter came away from the house in a heavy downpour we had...it was an easy fix but not for an old lady like me, lol...so  I asked Alfonso and he fixed it.  Gave him some extra $$.
> ...



I just had my A/C replaced last summer for $5,000 but thankfully my daughter and SIL payed for it.  I just had my free air filter change and inspection that was included in that deal..I get one more in the fall for free.

What I didn't know is that they also do plumbing and I so that's who I callled now for the disposal and it's free this time for them to come out and see what the problem is...of course I'll have to pay for whatever they do but my last visit from a plumber from another company charged $125 just to come out...it was an $8 dollar part that needed replacing and something a man could have done if I had one, lol...so that bill was around $135!


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 4, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I do but it didn't work...of course the plumbers might be able to do that, lol.
> ...



Yes, no sound at all...I don't see a red button....but even though I was very careful using that sink because I knew the disposal wasn't working, the sink won't drain anymore...so can't use the dishwasher.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 4, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > CeeCee said:
> ...



The button is small






Most of them have one.

If it is not draining, it is possible it is clogged and the motor burned out, which means replacing it.  I'd still look for the button though.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 4, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Is that on the bottom of the disposal?  Is that what you need that tool for?

I physically can't see the bottom on my disposal, so I'm just feeling around for the reset button.

I e put drano in that sink which might have been a mistake...this morning I tried the plunger and water shot out of that little hole thingy that's on  the sink and it must have gotten on my favorite Nike black jacket because I noticed little red dots on it like when bleach gets on something....good thing it didn't get in my eyes....I'm a disaster.

It was my favorite jacket and was getting worn and when I told my daughter it was ruined she cheered.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 4, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Is that on the bottom of the disposal?  Is that what you need that tool for?
> 
> I physically can't see the bottom on my disposal, so I'm just feeling around for the reset button.
> 
> ...



That particular model has it on the bottom, might be on the backside somewhere too.  You have to cover the other drain hole in a double sink in order to get the plunger to work a little better.   Keep the jacket, you never know when you need to annoy the kids.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 4, 2017)

Scary part is that may be the best advice I give all week.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 4, 2017)

I also noticed some white crystals forming on the unit yesterday and I don't remember seeing them last time I messed with it so that worried me and that's why I called the plumber...maybe there's sitting drano in it...

Here is a photo...I tried to take a pic underneath but couldn't really see what I was doing and just kept getting half of the unit.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 4, 2017)

Here is part of the bottom...


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 4, 2017)

I see the model is 1 79A, but I can't see the name.  Insinkerator?  Kenmore?


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 4, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> I see the model is 1 79A, but I can't see the name.  Insinkerator?  Kenmore?



IN-SINK-ERATOR DIV
EMERSON ELECTRIC CO
Is what I see and I also see it says push red button to reset but I don't see a red button anywhere...


----------



## Pogo (Apr 4, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I see the model is 1 79A, but I can't see the name.  Insinkerator?  Kenmore?
> ...



Ah no wonder -- Ralph Waldo Emerson was a good writer but horrible at electrical design.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 4, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I see the model is 1 79A, but I can't see the name.  Insinkerator?  Kenmore?
> ...



From what I read it is on the bottom, might be recessed slightly.  small red square button

Thought it looked like an Insinkerator, Badger to be exact.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 4, 2017)

I just can't seem to get to it, will try one more time...

Did find the button, but it won't budge ....I give up, getting a crick in my neck, lol.

Last question and post about this, don't want to bore the members...

What do I do with the red button?  Afraid to force it...

Also saveliberty , I wish I could give you a 100 thanks, now I know where to go if I have problems.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 4, 2017)

OldLady said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I agree. But while I dislike the bird bullies--grackles, jays, crows etc. when they are in bully mode--I think pigeons might be my least favorite of all common birds.  When flocks settle on rooftops or congregate over walkways, driveways, etc. they make such an offensive mess.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 4, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> View attachment 120153
> 
> Good morning or good afternoon whatever the case may be and a good evening to esthermoon!  Just drinking my coffee and reading the posts...
> 
> ...


Look around in your "junk drawer" The disposal came with an Allen wrench about 3/8 inch across the hexagonal flats. That wrench is for unclogging the disposal. On the bottom of the unit, you will see or feel a round opening. Insert the tool in the opening and you will be able to rotate the blades in the disposal and hopefully clear the blockage.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 4, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> View attachment 120153
> 
> Good morning or good afternoon whatever the case may be and a good evening to esthermoon!  Just drinking my coffee and reading the posts...
> 
> ...


What is this "garbage disposal" to which you refer?  Here, we call it the compost heap.  I haven't had a disposal since my last house with a septic system.  Seems that disposals are not compatible with a septic tank.  The dishwasher around here...that would be me.  
When you live off-grid and make your own electrickery, you learn to do without all those fancy, new-fangled gadgets.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 4, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> I just can't seem to get to it, will try one more time...
> 
> Did find the button, but it won't budge ....I give up, getting a crick in my neck, lol.
> 
> ...



Push it in, you may hear a small click.  Point of life is to help others.  Sorry we were not more successful.  Ernie is good help too, plus he's laid up, so a captive helper at that.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 4, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> I just can't seem to get to it, will try one more time...
> 
> Did find the button, but it won't budge ....I give up, getting a crick in my neck, lol.
> 
> ...


Not boring at all, quite entertaining and informative, although I don't have a disposal...
I'm a cruel b***.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 4, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 120153
> ...



I can't even function on grid, lol.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 4, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > I just can't seem to get to it, will try one more time...
> ...



The plumbers are coming anyway, it's my free inspection so they'll check all my plumbing. 

I did learn something though and if it happens again, i know where the red button is.

Also, since they're coming out I cleaned out under my sink and found some things I forget I had...one was a stick that gets the rust ring off from my toilet...I've tried everything and nothing worked but this did!

I will be sore tomorrow but today is good...so far.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 4, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 120153
> ...



Couldn't do it with the tool I have and that may be the problem because it's for my daughter's disposal, she gave it to me to try awhile ago because 
I couldn't find mine...


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 4, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 120153
> ...



Small yards in close proximity to the neighbors in the city don't lend themselves well to compost heaps.  In small towns and rural areas where homesites are a lot larger and there is some space between you and your neighbor, most serious gardeners do compost at least some.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 4, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > CeeCee said:
> ...


Composting goes way, way beyond what serious gardeners might do for me.  Having livestock means serious composting.  I hope to be able to process and sell compost once I get established on the Willow place.  Making money out of shiite...now that's something to aspire to...


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 4, 2017)

I just hope to die if the SHTF scenario, too old...I need my meds, where will I get them?

Health issues alone will weed out a lot of people...diabetics for one and I need my synthroid or I'll eventually go into a coma and die.
These are just some examples.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 4, 2017)

Don't get me wrong.  I just appreciate a simple life.  I'm really PO'd that my a-hole partner has acquired a microwave oven for the place.  He can also not envision living without TV/cable.  One of his friends will leave Willow to come back to Anchorage to watch his team play...I'm not sure what they play, but this guy has to see it.  So, we have to have to offer games at the cabin so my partner's buddy will stay around.  Dumb shit, IMHO.  Personally, I appreciate not having all the extraneous crap we have burdened ourselves with.  I use cast iron cook ware and re-heat pizza (rare treat) on the wood burner.  It's loads better than a microwave, the crust is crispy and still tasty.  Re-heated in the mic...soggy and unappetizing.  Just me, I guess.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 4, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> I just hope to die if the SHTF scenario, too old...I need my meds, where will I get them?
> 
> Health issues alone will weed out a lot of people...diabetics for one and I need my synthroid or I'll eventually go into a coma and die.
> These are just some examples.



As children, we depend on others for most of our needs.  For most of the time that we are adults, we provide for most of our needs ourselves plus we help others including the children and those disabled or elderly adults who can no longer do what they once did.

The fact of life is that as 'seasoned citizens' we still care, feel, love, hope, dream, want, appreciate, enjoy as much as we ever did, and especially we THINK!!!   I am the same person I was at 30, 40, 50--perhaps a bit more experienced and wiser and yes perhaps more jaded in some things, but I am still me.

But I can't run as fast, walk as far, climb as well, lift as much, don't have the balance I once had, and don't have anywhere near the strength or stamina that I once had.  And I think with wisdom come the recognition that we do need more help as we age, and wisdom also allows us the ability to ask for it when we need it.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 4, 2017)

You're right gallantwarrior ive just become lazy in the last couple of years.  It's just me and it's just easier to use a microwave than bother cooking.

I did cook and mostly from scratch for 35 years but when my husband died, that's the only thing I was happy about...no more cooking.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 4, 2017)

I do cook when visiting my kids though, not every day but when asked for a childhood favorite of theirs....usually something Hungarian.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 4, 2017)

I try to cook my own food, when I can.  I know it's better for me than grabbing a burger or taco on the run.  I even make my own ketchup and mayo.  I hate the fact that sugar and/or high fructose corn syrup are major components of store-bought foodstuffs.  I started reading labels after diagnosed with high blood pressure and I felt I needed to lose weight.  Amazing, the garbage we take for granted when shopping for dinner.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 4, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> I try to cook my own food, when I can.  I know it's better for me than grabbing a burger or taco on the run.  I even make my own ketchup and mayo.  I hate the fact that sugar and/or high fructose corn syrup are major components of store-bought foodstuffs.  I started reading labels after diagnosed with high blood pressure and I felt I needed to lose weight.  Amazing, the garbage we take for granted when shopping for dinner.



All very true....I am a healthy eater usually and avoid anything from a can.

I do watch my sodium and that's kept my BP normal and I don't have to take any meds for it.

I eat a lot of veggies and basically chicken or fish...yes, I'll use a pan for that but my veggies I do microwave unless it's salad.

I'm 5'4" and weigh anywhere from 125 to 128 lbs.  did gain 30 lbs when I quit smoking 9 years ago but lost it doing low carb...still avoid bad carbs.

Also will be 66 on the 18th of this month.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 4, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I try to cook my own food, when I can.  I know it's better for me than grabbing a burger or taco on the run.  I even make my own ketchup and mayo.  I hate the fact that sugar and/or high fructose corn syrup are major components of store-bought foodstuffs.  I started reading labels after diagnosed with high blood pressure and I felt I needed to lose weight.  Amazing, the garbage we take for granted when shopping for dinner.
> ...


You're about the same height as I am, but I've gotcha by about 80 lbs, which I am constantly trying to shed.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 4, 2017)

Me...a few months ago.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 4, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



South beach or the 17 day diet worked the best for me...Atkins is too low carb.  Weight watchers didn't work for me at all.

I'm also someone who has to eat something every couple hours so I try to keep even my meal calories on the low side because I'm always eating.


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 4, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Don't get me wrong.  I just appreciate a simple life.  I'm really PO'd that my a-hole partner has acquired a microwave oven for the place.  He can also not envision living without TV/cable.  One of his friends will leave Willow to come back to Anchorage to watch his team play...I'm not sure what they play, but this guy has to see it.  So, we have to have to offer games at the cabin so my partner's buddy will stay around.  Dumb shit, IMHO.  Personally, I appreciate not having all the extraneous crap we have burdened ourselves with.  I use cast iron cook ware and re-heat pizza (rare treat) on the wood burner.  It's loads better than a microwave, the crust is crispy and still tasty.  Re-heated in the mic...soggy and unappetizing.  Just me, I guess.


What about board games?  Gaming unplugged.  Nothing but cardboard and the occasional piece of plastic.

Might I suggest one of my favorites, a game called Splendor.

Here's a little about it: Splendor | Board Game | BoardGameGeek

It's not as good as reheated pizza on a wood burning stove, but it might be entertaining enough to keep the television off for a while!


----------



## boedicca (Apr 4, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...




I can't stand pigeons - but Canadian geese are The Worst.  Filthy and disgusting.  Bleah.


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 4, 2017)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


A friend of mine has a side line business.  He raises swans and rents them out to golf courses.  As it turns out, swans feel the same way about Canadian geese and will relentlessly chase them off. 

Don't monkey around with a pissed off signet!


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 4, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> There should be one place in the USMB village where folks can just be themselves and get to know each other as we would if we lived next door or worked together or joined the same gym.
> 
> This is a place to just come in and say hi, let us know what's going on with you these days, celebrate joys, concerns, jokes, music, hobbies, interests, love and life.
> 
> So check your spurs, sidearms, politics, and religious fussing at the door, come in to enjoy an adult beverage or a hot cup of coffee and a piece of pie or whatever comforts your soul, and let's just enjoy each other.


Nice photo.

Nice bar too.


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 4, 2017)

boedicca said:


> I can't stand pigeons - but Canadian geese are The Worst.  Filthy and disgusting.  Bleah.


My cat loves chasing pigeons.

We have several that roost around our apartment buildings.

When he sees one on the ground he races after it and jumps high up into the air to try catching it.

He turns into a veritable lion around them.

So pigeons are good for that much at least.


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 4, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Don't get me wrong.  I just appreciate a simple life.  I'm really PO'd that my a-hole partner has acquired a microwave oven for the place.  He can also not envision living without TV/cable.  One of his friends will leave Willow to come back to Anchorage to watch his team play...I'm not sure what they play, but this guy has to see it.  So, we have to have to offer games at the cabin so my partner's buddy will stay around.  Dumb shit, IMHO.  Personally, I appreciate not having all the extraneous crap we have burdened ourselves with.  I use cast iron cook ware and re-heat pizza (rare treat) on the wood burner.  It's loads better than a microwave, the crust is crispy and still tasty.  Re-heated in the mic...soggy and unappetizing.  Just me, I guess.
> ...


Backgammon is the most exciting.

Chess is a good calmer after backgammon.

Solitaire with cards is great for when you are alone.

Nothing beats poker however.


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 4, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> View attachment 120229 Me...a few months ago.


Very sweet lady.

You could have been my babysitter when I was a kid.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 4, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > CeeCee said:
> ...


I like the paleo diet format, I am very picky about my meat, which has to be lean, lean, lean.  And the veggies recommended for paleo are favorites of mine, mostly.  Hardest for me, I love cheese.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 4, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I agree about solitaire when alone, although I prefer a book or other project.  When the partner or other company is around, cribbage is the game of choice.  Children around, we play Monopoly or some other board game.  Uno is enormous fun when more than 2-3 people are available.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 4, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Don't get me wrong.  I just appreciate a simple life.  I'm really PO'd that my a-hole partner has acquired a microwave oven for the place.  He can also not envision living without TV/cable.  One of his friends will leave Willow to come back to Anchorage to watch his team play...I'm not sure what they play, but this guy has to see it.  So, we have to have to offer games at the cabin so my partner's buddy will stay around.  Dumb shit, IMHO.  Personally, I appreciate not having all the extraneous crap we have burdened ourselves with.  I use cast iron cook ware and re-heat pizza (rare treat) on the wood burner.  It's loads better than a microwave, the crust is crispy and still tasty.  Re-heated in the mic...soggy and unappetizing.  Just me, I guess.
> ...


Board games are definitely a mainstay at my place.  Sometimes, it's tough when you're alone or only two-three people are around.  I'm a reader, so I never lack for something to do, as long as the light allows, I'll have a book in my claws.  But there are many, many other things to occupy your time when you heat with wood or build your own, or have livestock.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 4, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> View attachment 120229 Me...a few months ago.


You are beautiful!


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 4, 2017)

I've never tried Paleo but have heard good things from those that have gallantwarrior.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 4, 2017)

Well Plumber just called to reschedule for tomorrow between 11-1...oh well, it's not urgent.

I might even fix it myself...give it another try.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 4, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Well Plumber just called to reschedule for tomorrow between 11-1...oh well, it's not urgent.
> 
> I might even fix it myself...give it another try.


What's the plumbing problem?


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 4, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > Well Plumber just called to reschedule for tomorrow between 11-1...oh well, it's not urgent.
> ...



My disposal, can't reset the button and my sink isn't draining...I got lots of help from members on here but I'm just not able to do it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 4, 2017)

The planned move up to Albuquerque area is proceeding apace.  Visited the Credit Union this morning and found out I qualify on my own for 135K though the monthly payments would be much higher than I could manage right now so we're looking up to 125K with a 50K down payment, that would make the payments much more affordable and get us a house that's not beat up.  The wife is looking exclusively for jobs in and around Albuquerque and once she's employed we can most likely double up our monthly payments and do some minor remodeling/upgrades.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 4, 2017)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


So the poop gets to you.
Pigeons are pretty--ever notice their feathers are luminescent in the sun and their song is such a soft, gentle coo.  I love the way their right leg seems to be attached to their neck, and when the leg goes forward the neck sticks out.  Funny.  Sorry they poop, but we all gotta sometime.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 4, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > CeeCee said:
> ...


Do you have a crow bar or any fairly long heavy metal bar?  You can use that to turn the blades which might be stuck.  The other thing to do first is check the circuit breaker and make sure the breaker for the disposal hasn't tripped.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 4, 2017)

OldLady said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I've been pooped on numerous times, mostly by pigeons, lol.  A few times by my own babies.

If I'm below a pigeon, it's going to poop on me...that's a fact.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 4, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Oh and make sure the disposal is turned off if you use a bar of some kind to turn the blades........  Turn it back on after you've freed up the cutting blades to see if it worked.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 4, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Crowbar.. me?  Ha ha ha I can't even use the little tool thingy.

I did try the circuit breaker awhile ago.

I'm helpless 

I will pay close attention though when the plumber comes out...next time, I will do it!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 4, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 4, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > CeeCee said:
> ...


See, that's why ya need a man around to "loosen" things up.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 4, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > There should be one place in the USMB village where folks can just be themselves and get to know each other as we would if we lived next door or worked together or joined the same gym.
> ...



Hi yiostheoy.  I found you on our register list so I know you've been here at least once before, but it is definitely been awhile.  Happy to see you popped in again.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 4, 2017)

OldLady said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I agree they're pretty.  They taste good too if you have a cook that really knows how to cook them.  

But we had dozens and dozens of them roosting and nesting on our building back in Kansas.  They messed up everybody's cars who were parked anywhere within a 100 feet, and the smell from their mess was drawn into the building via the ventilation system.  Plus the nest were creating a fire hazard.  I would send maintenance up to clean things up and get rid of the nests, but it was traumatizing to them to kill the babies in the nest.  And since I wasn't willing to do that either, I couldn't insist.   But it was really really bad.


----------



## Kat (Apr 4, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> I agree they're pretty. They taste good too if you have a cook that really knows how to cook them.
> 
> But we had dozens and dozens of them roosting and nesting on our building back in Kansas. They messed up everybody's cars who were parked anywhere within a 100 feet, and the smell from their mess was drawn into the building via the ventilation system. Plus the nest were creating a fire hazard. I would send maintenance up to clean things up and get rid of the nests, but it was traumatizing to them to kill the babies in the nest. And since I wasn't willing to do that either, I couldn't insist. But it was really really bad.





Yucko


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 5, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> The planned move up to Albuquerque area is proceeding apace.  Visited the Credit Union this morning and found out I qualify on my own for 135K though the monthly payments would be much higher than I could manage right now so we're looking up to 125K with a 50K down payment, that would make the payments much more affordable and get us a house that's not beat up.  The wife is looking exclusively for jobs in and around Albuquerque and once she's employed we can most likely double up our monthly payments and do some minor remodeling/upgrades.



When you schedule a day here to look around let us know.  Be sure to hire a realtor you trust to get you into a neighborhood that is reasonably tolerable.  I can recommend.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 5, 2017)

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Hombre's sore toes,
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
SFC Ollie and his special project.
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Sixfoot, Spoonman, and all others we hope will find their way back.

Sunset over Albuquerque


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 5, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The planned move up to Albuquerque area is proceeding apace.  Visited the Credit Union this morning and found out I qualify on my own for 135K though the monthly payments would be much higher than I could manage right now so we're looking up to 125K with a 50K down payment, that would make the payments much more affordable and get us a house that's not beat up.  The wife is looking exclusively for jobs in and around Albuquerque and once she's employed we can most likely double up our monthly payments and do some minor remodeling/upgrades.
> ...


After looking at the 145 listings he's already sent us we know that we would prefer Rio Rancho but the best deals we've seen so far (price, lot size and sqr footage) are in Los Lunas though there is a nice one up in Tijeras that she likes.  If we want Rio Rancho we'll probably have to settle for slightly smaller with a little less land and just a little more money, we'll see........
Pretty much decided we don't want to be in Albuquerque proper, little houses for big money on small lots.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 5, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Yes, Rio Rancho is a great little city, and you can commute from Los Lunas pretty much as quickly as you can from Rio Rancho depending where in Albquerque you are going.  I would prefer Rio Rancho myself just for the closeness to doctors, hospitals, other amenities, etc. but Los Lunas has everything somebody might need too.  

Seriously guys, given that Mrs. R does plan to work and all, I would not buy in Tijeras or anywhere else in the east mountains.  During the long drought we've had, it is rare that the roads out there or I-40 through the canyon into the city are closed due to weather, but the weather already seems to be changing.  And driving that canyon on slick roads, even when it isn't closed, is just not fun for long and in a snowy winter they can close for some time.  And for  a medical emergency there can be a very long wait.

When we were younger and stronger, it was fun out there.  But now we  sure wouldn't want to cope with the wells, septic systems, propane tanks, and necessity of having a wood stove or fireplace when you lose power out there.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 5, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I figured Tijeras would be problematic for a myriad of reasons and after I explained the issues she agreed it wouldn't work for us.


----------



## Sbiker (Apr 5, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Do you know a story about sculptures of beautiful girl and young man, standing at park nearby and looking on each other for a long centuries? Once one wizard in romantic mood gave them a ten minutes to realize their most treasured desire. They have thanked him and went to near bushes. Ten minutes later the wizard decided to check, what they do... He have heared from behind the bushes "now, you hold this birds and I will shit at their heads too..."


----------



## Sbiker (Apr 5, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Poker needs a money to play. Durak is better for playing free...


----------



## Sbiker (Apr 5, 2017)

Kat said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I agree they're pretty. They taste good too if you have a cook that really knows how to cook them.
> ...



Kat, I need a cup of coffee right now and intend to have it. Would you want to have a one simultaniously? I'm inviting you!


----------



## Kat (Apr 5, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Absolutely, and thank you!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 5, 2017)

A sad day here.  The expectant doe finally birthed her kids.  The first one came just fine, the second was less fortunate because its head was turned back over its flank.  I had to assist and of course its neck was broken, so it was stillborn.  Two really BIG kids, too.  Now, I'm concerned because the mom has not passed the placenta like she should have.  I'm doing what I can, but it remains to be seen how things will turn out.  At least the one kid has been feeding well, getting colostrum and staying warm.  
It's been staying above freezing and everything is melting...what a mess!  But it happens every year and is not unexpected, just a PITA.


----------



## Sbiker (Apr 5, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> A sad day here.  The expectant doe finally birthed her kids.  The first one came just fine, the second was less fortunate because its head was turned back over its flank.  I had to assist and of course its neck was broken, so it was stillborn.  Two really BIG kids, too.  Now, I'm concerned because the mom has not passed the placenta like she should have.  I'm doing what I can, but it remains to be seen how things will turn out.  At least the one kid has been feeding well, getting colostrum and staying warm.
> It's been staying above freezing and everything is melting...what a mess!  But it happens every year and is not unexpected, just a PITA.



Take a beer or something else and have a good relax! Early spring weather is not so good, all is melting and dirty... But some days later it would be warm and dry! Here all snow already gone with a rains and now is excellent, dry and fresh weather with about 50F! Hope, this weather will share to you place too...


----------



## OldLady (Apr 5, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


LOL.  Poor CeeCee!  Around here it's the seagulls we keep an eye on.  We only have a small community of pigeons here because the gulls hog most everything, and do the most p-bombing.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 5, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> A sad day here.  The expectant doe finally birthed her kids.  The first one came just fine, the second was less fortunate because its head was turned back over its flank.  I had to assist and of course its neck was broken, so it was stillborn.  Two really BIG kids, too.  Now, I'm concerned because the mom has not passed the placenta like she should have.  I'm doing what I can, but it remains to be seen how things will turn out.  At least the one kid has been feeding well, getting colostrum and staying warm.
> It's been staying above freezing and everything is melting...what a mess!  But it happens every year and is not unexpected, just a PITA.



So sorry, gallantwarrior


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 5, 2017)

Hope it's a great day for everyone, we are warm today, 85 but I'm just still waiting for the plumber.  I'm also a little sore because I twisted and turned yesterday in ways I haven't in awhile.  Not just under the sink but since I cleaned that area out  to be ready for the plumber I felt energized and did a lot of spring type cleaning.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 5, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



I fed the street pigeons when I went to town today to get my food. I give them old bread. I owe pigeons big time because I used to shoot them with a shotgun when I was a youth. Even though it was fifty years ago that's the one thing I regret doing. Really, they are clever birds, that survive in every city in the world.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 5, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



We've played a lot of Uno but once we played Skip Bo, another good group game, Uno lost most of its favor.


----------



## Sbiker (Apr 5, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



But they're spreading a flu and making trash!


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 5, 2017)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


I love Canada geese, especially with corn bread stuffing and mashed taters.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 5, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Sorry, but ick.  The ones I see while walking around Lake Merritt are beyond disgusting.  I would have to be starving (literally) to consume one. 

I will note that each fall, there seems to be a secret harvest of Canadian geese.  I suspect that it is Chinese Thanksgiving Turkey given how I see quite a few old Chinese Grandmas aggressively feeding the geese in the preceding weeks prior to The Disappearance.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 5, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > A sad day here.  The expectant doe finally birthed her kids.  The first one came just fine, the second was less fortunate because its head was turned back over its flank.  I had to assist and of course its neck was broken, so it was stillborn.  Two really BIG kids, too.  Now, I'm concerned because the mom has not passed the placenta like she should have.  I'm doing what I can, but it remains to be seen how things will turn out.  At least the one kid has been feeding well, getting colostrum and staying warm.
> ...



We still have snow and ice because it still gets down to freezing at night.  The roads are pretty good, though.  Just a few patches where water drains over the road surface, but it isn't freezing to ice anymore.  We will  have warmer temperatures soon, too.  Things will start to turn green and springtime fresh.


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 5, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 120329


All these little chicks will end up on somebody's dinner table.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 5, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> View attachment 120324
> 
> Hope it's a great day for everyone, we are warm today, 85 but I'm just still waiting for the plumber.  I'm also a little sore because I twisted and turned yesterday in ways I haven't in awhile.  Not just under the sink but since I cleaned that area out  to be ready for the plumber I felt energized and did a lot of spring type cleaning.


I always get a kick out of the push for college degrees, university education.  If more people only knew what a plumber earns per hour!  Of course, they do have to often put there faces where other people put their butts...but, hell, the pay is pretty good.  And they get to make their own hours, too.  If a plumber doesn't want to make a house call on weekends or holidays, they don't really have to.
I'm also getting that Spring cleaning feeling but most of those bigger projects will have to wait until after the semester ends first week of May.  By then, everything should be fairly well thawed out.


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 5, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


In the Rocky Mountains the ducks and geese are returning now.


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 5, 2017)

boedicca said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


If SHTF then you will be eating geese, dogs, cats, rats, mice, opossums, squirrels, raccoons and anything you can get your hands on.

That's what happened in WW2 Germany near the end.

And when you run out of small animals to eat then you will start eating each other.

That's what happened in WW1 Russia near the end.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 5, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...



If I can ever get enough people together, I'd like to try that game, too.  My daughter introduced me to a game "Cards Against Humanity".  It's a lot of fun, but you tend to use references that might not be familiar enough to everyone in order to be funny.


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 5, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


That's why 2 person games are better -- you need less people.

Backgammon and Chess are perfect 2 person games.

Scrabble is a perfect 2 to 4 person game.

Liars dice is great with 2 to 6 people.  But you need a whole lot of dice and cups.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 5, 2017)

boedicca said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Oh, I wouldn't eat pond geese from around here, either.  Fresh caught, wild geese are quite tasty, though.  Domestic geese and ducks are greasy and not very tasty.  Wild geese and ducks are much leaner and have a richer flavor, strong-ish and some people might call them gamey.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 5, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 120329
> ...



Very likely.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 5, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



It all tastes like chicken, except long pork.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 5, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Cribbage is the camp favorite here.  When I taught my SIL to play Crib, I created a monster, but a monster who makes the game very challenging.  I used to play Backgammon and would have to teach my partner to play, if I can find my old board.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 5, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



I've been hearing the geese flying over headed north for awhile now.  I would image our winter sanctuaries are emptying out now.


----------



## esthermoon (Apr 5, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 120324
> ...


Here if you have a university education you have so many problems to find a good job (you pay because university is free but all books aren't free ). I'm sure it's the same thing in the US.
Maybe those who choose to be plumbers did a good choice


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 5, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > CeeCee said:
> ...



The University isn't free for most of us here though there are student loans, grants, and scholarships to help.  And maybe a university education is required for more jobs here than there--I don't know.  For sure somebody with a college degree is less likely to be hired for a lot of jobs because the employer figures they'll be gone immediately as soon as a college degree type job opens up.

But for sure you don't have to have a college education to do most electrical, plumbing, heating, air conditioning, carpentry, roofing, painting etc. that provides a very good living for a lot of people.  I wish our education system was set up to encourage and help people train for those kinds of vocations as much as they put importance on a college education.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 5, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I might have chosen something like a vocational school, but my lack of transportation really limited my options.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 5, 2017)

Well, the plumber will be here in a few minutes...curious to see how much this will cost.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 5, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Well, the plumber will be here in a few minutes...curious to see how much this will cost.



We'll keep our fingers crossed for you CeeCee.


----------



## esthermoon (Apr 5, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


It's the same here Foxfyre. Unfortunately they want university degree for almost all jobs... 
Even some stree cleaners are required to have a degree


----------



## esthermoon (Apr 5, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Well, the plumber will be here in a few minutes...curious to see how much this will cost.


Be positive CeeCee. I'm sure it won't cost too much


----------



## Sbiker (Apr 5, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



As I read Engelgardt's "letters", hunger was in rural Russia almost every year, and serious hunger every ten years, till the Revolution, but there weren't much cases of cannibalism, even during St.Petersburg blockade during WW2. If people are of sound mind, they don't eating people, cannibalism is a choice of mentally ill...

I heared stories, experienced criminals, running from prisons in Siberia usually took "pig" companions to be eating during the travel through taiga to civilization....


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 5, 2017)

Thanks everyone but I'm almost in tears...they want $600...he said mine is cracked and I need a new disposal.  Not doing it now, going to check around.

I'll see you in a bit ...washing a dishwasher full of dishes by hand...in the small other sink.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 5, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Thanks everyone but I'm almost in tears...they want $600...he said mine is cracked and I need a new disposal.  Not doing it now, going to check around.
> 
> I'll see you in a bit ...washing a dishwasher full of dishes by hand...in the small other sink.



Do you know somebody who does contracting that you trust?  Can you ask him who he would recommend who is trustworthy, won't gouge you, and does good work?  We have found such a wide difference in estimates, and the one who gives us the highest estimate is not always the one who does the best work.  Sometimes they'll quote you an excessively high estimate because they really don't want the job.  We saved almost a $1,000 when we had our tile work done because we didn't accept the first estimate we got.

Now of course everything is more expensive in California it seems, but the average labor to install a disposal around here is around $200 or less--the national average I think is about $250 or less.  And if you check Amazon's prices--they can get the product to you in a couple of days--or check at your local Lowe's or Home Depot--you can get a decent disposal for under $100.  Buy what you want and then get a reasonable price for somebody to install it.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 5, 2017)

I'm looking around now for handymen who can install one...I know a disposal is about $100, it's ridiculous what they quoted me.  Unbelievable!

I'm not desperate for one so it's not like I can't survive....just makes me angry.

I just had a new A/C unit installed for $5,000 by them in august and my daughter paid for that...I think they figured they can charge anything and my daughter will pay but she called around and that price is crazy!

 Before I said no, I asked how long it would take and he said not long at all, so it's not that labor intensive either.

Grrrrrr...so upset I had to eat a white chocolate covered peanut butter egg.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 5, 2017)

Sherry loves CCR so I worked this one up for her.  Kinda fun to play.  


Bad Moon On The Rise by user183852791


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 5, 2017)

It's early April and I get a little blue this time of year.  Yesterday, April 4, was the ninth anniversary of Pop's death.  It's a subject that is maudlin and self serving in my opinion, but it was an important day and something I feel compelled to write about.  I beg your forgiveness in advance.

April 3, 2008 was a Thursday.  My car was in the shop.  It's a Chrysler PT Cruiser.  Don't laugh.  It's warmer than a go-kart.  Pop graciously drove me home from the office that afternoon.  We sat in front of the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate admiring the tulips that were in full bloom that peculiarly warm spring.  I kissed Pop on the cheek and thanked him for the ride.  That was the last time I would have the chance to talk with him.

I got the call from the Big House at 3:00 am.  It was my brother who told me that there was something terribly wrong and he would be down to pick me up directly.  When we pulled into the driveway, the ambulance was already there, lights flashing with gaudy red and yellow and extraordinarily bright.

Pop lay catatonic on the floor of the upstairs hallway.  The AED (automatic electronic defibulator) I  bought the folks for Christmas just four months ago, was out of the case and the stick-on paddles were untangled.  The EMTs were working hard to get Pop strapped to the gurney for the trip to the hospital.

I asked my brother what was going on.  He explained that Mom told him Pop complained of a terrible headache around 2:00 am, grasped the back of his head and collapsed to the floor.  "This is bad" he said on our way to the emergency room.

Pop was whisked inside and out of our sight.  The attending doctor came to us about 45 minutes later.  He told us that Pop had suffered a hemorrhagic stroke and "we don't expect a good outcome".  I thought, "Just like FDR".

After about an hour and 45 minutes, we were let into the emergency room alcove where Pop lay straining for breath.  His eyes were closed, yet there was a visible grimace of pain on his usually pleasant face.  The death struggle had begun.

The hospital chaplain, a most amiable man, stopped in and offered a prayer.  He prayed for a speedy recovery and full vitality.  Everyone knew that was not to be.  Aunt Roxie (Mom's sister) and Uncle Jim showed up about a quarter to five and joined me, my brother, my sister-in-law and Mom around Pop's bed.  We joined hands and silently watched Pop slip away.

By shear coincidence, the pastor who had officiated at my brother's wedding the preceding July was in the ER that fateful morning.  He of course recognized the family and offered a prayer of his own.

He prayed for a peaceful passing, a reunion with God and loved ones dear departed.  He offered each of us his blessing and left respectfully.

As soon as he was gone, Pop's head and shoulders rose from the bed.  He turned slightly to his right and died.  It was 5:04 am Friday April 4, 2008.  The second minister knew what we needed, what Pop needed and what was appropriate.

Pop passed surrounded by his family in as much peace and dignity as a stroke could offer.  The rest of that Friday was a blur.  Going down to Dawson's Funeral Home to make the arraignments.  Taking Pop's blue serge suit to the dry cleaners, picking out a tie and buying him a new dress shirt, one without a frayed collar and gravy stains.

Today, nine years after the fact, recalling those events can be both comfort and pain, sadness and joy.  Joy knowing Pop did not suffer, did not lose his dignity by a long, debilitating disease.

Things just haven't been the same.  I miss him a lot.


----------



## Sbiker (Apr 5, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...



But education usually don't stop after university degree - you could change many jobs in your life and some of them would require to take additional courses, practices and so on...

Andrey Platonov, one of our famous writers worked as cleaner too, while he wrote his books


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 5, 2017)

Okay, we'll be going up to Albuquerque tomorrow, looking at houses in Los Lunas and west South Valley.  The broker we have was born and raised in Albuquerque and while looking at the auto selection based on our criteria was removing listings in areas he said he would have his mother or grandmother live in.  We also discussed Tijeras and he says much has improved in the last ten years so we'll look at some homes there as an alternative but I'm leaning towards Los Lunas.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 5, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> It's early April and I get a little blue this time of year.  Yesterday, April 4, was the ninth anniversary of Pop's death.  It's a subject that is maudlin and self serving in my opinion, but it was an important day and something I feel compelled to write about.  I beg your forgiveness in advance.
> 
> April 3, 2008 was a Thursday.  My car was in the shop.  It's a Chrysler PT Cruiser.  Don't laugh.  It's warmer than a go-kart.  Pop graciously drove me home from the office that afternoon.  We sat in front of the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate admiring the tulips that were in full bloom that peculiarly warm spring.  I kissed Pop on the cheek and thanked him for the ride.  That was the last time I would have the chance to talk with him.
> 
> ...



And that hasn't been all that long ago Nosmo.  The worst pain of grief does fade into memory, but we never stop thinking about them, missing them.  He went the way I hope to go when my time is up here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 5, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, we'll be going up to Albuquerque tomorrow, looking at houses in Los Lunas and west South Valley.  The broker we have was born and raised in Albuquerque and while looking at the auto selection based on our criteria was removing listings in areas he said he would have his mother or grandmother live in.  We also discussed Tijeras and he says much has improved in the last ten years so we'll look at some homes there as an alternative but I'm leaning towards Los Lunas.



Well good luck.  Dang, I was hoping we could meet for lunch maybe, but we are already committed for all day tomorrow.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 5, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, we'll be going up to Albuquerque tomorrow, looking at houses in Los Lunas and west South Valley.  The broker we have was born and raised in Albuquerque and while looking at the auto selection based on our criteria was removing listings in areas he said he would have his mother or grandmother live in.  We also discussed Tijeras and he says much has improved in the last ten years so we'll look at some homes there as an alternative but I'm leaning towards Los Lunas.
> ...


Yeah, 4 1/2 hour drive up, all afternoon looking at houses, overnight then all morning looking at houses the 4 1/2 hour trip home.........  We'll be pretty tied up.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 5, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> It's early April and I get a little blue this time of year.  Yesterday, April 4, was the ninth anniversary of Pop's death.  It's a subject that is maudlin and self serving in my opinion, but it was an important day and something I feel compelled to write about.  I beg your forgiveness in advance.
> 
> April 3, 2008 was a Thursday.  My car was in the shop.  It's a Chrysler PT Cruiser.  Don't laugh.  It's warmer than a go-kart.  Pop graciously drove me home from the office that afternoon.  We sat in front of the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate admiring the tulips that were in full bloom that peculiarly warm spring.  I kissed Pop on the cheek and thanked him for the ride.  That was the last time I would have the chance to talk with him.
> 
> ...


. Sorry for your loss, Nosmo.


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 5, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > It's early April and I get a little blue this time of year.  Yesterday, April 4, was the ninth anniversary of Pop's death.  It's a subject that is maudlin and self serving in my opinion, but it was an important day and something I feel compelled to write about.  I beg your forgiveness in advance.
> ...


Thanks Sarah.  A very good friend of mine has borne more grief than a human should.  Her husband died in her arms of a heart attack out on the sidewalks of Brooklyn.  Five years later, after the havoc of Hurricane Sandy, her only daughter succumbed at age thirty of sepsis.

Her world was shattered.  Wracked with grief, she struggled for years.  But, after time and loving memory ran its course, she found herself coping better by not idealizing her departed family.  

She 're-humanized' them.  It sounds cruel, but sometimes a cruel blow is best dealt with by minor cruelty.  She would remember how her husband irritated her with his snoring, his irresponsibility with their disposable income, his indifference to his pedicure.  She remembered how her daughter would spring surprise  on her by bringing friends for dinner without notice or how she would max out her credit cards at Victoria's Secret or at the cosmetics counter at Macy's.

After months of this, she could finally recall them with a rational happiness instead of the irrational grief she struggled with for so long.

As George Harrison once said, 'whatever gets you through the night'.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 5, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


What a good idea.  I guess I don't really have fond memories of my mom so maybe if I begin to remember some good things about her, it will bring my bitter feelings about her and my childhood more in line.

When I hear a story about a kid and their strong bond with a parent, it makes me feel good and warm and at peace.  

So glad your friend found peace.


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 5, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> As George Harrison once said, 'whatever gets you through the night'.


He was singing about dope and booze though.


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 5, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> What a good idea.  I guess I don't really have fond memories of my mom so maybe if I begin to remember some good things about her, it will bring my bitter feelings about her and my childhood more in line.
> 
> When I hear a story about a kid and their strong bond with a parent, it makes me feel good and warm and at peace.
> 
> So glad your friend found peace.


Sometimes it is better just to forget, realizing God has limitations and cannot give everybody a rose garden.


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 5, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> It's early April and I get a little blue this time of year.  Yesterday, April 4, was the ninth anniversary of Pop's death.  It's a subject that is maudlin and self serving in my opinion, but it was an important day and something I feel compelled to write about.  I beg your forgiveness in advance.
> 
> April 3, 2008 was a Thursday.  My car was in the shop.  It's a Chrysler PT Cruiser.  Don't laugh.  It's warmer than a go-kart.  Pop graciously drove me home from the office that afternoon.  We sat in front of the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate admiring the tulips that were in full bloom that peculiarly warm spring.  I kissed Pop on the cheek and thanked him for the ride.  That was the last time I would have the chance to talk with him.
> 
> ...


The first anniversary is always hard.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 5, 2017)

*


Nosmo King said:



			As George Harrison once said, 'whatever gets you through the night'.
		
Click to expand...

*
*Whatever Gets You Thru the Night*



"Whatever Gets You Thru the Night" is a song written by John Lennon, released as a single in 1974 on …


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 5, 2017)

After doing a good deal of studying today, I'm feeling pretty good about my next proctored exam tomorrow.  Hopefully labeling muscles isn't as annoying as it was when I drew a blank labeling bones.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 6, 2017)

Well, I lost the doe with the retained placenta this afternoon.  She leaves an orphan behind.  But perhaps there's a ray of light, after all.  A couple of does got out with the buck that afternoon.  I was going back to check on my ailing doe and I noticed another doe cleaning up a newborn kid.  She's had a single, so there's an extra faucet available.  I'm going to try to "graft" the orphan and see if this second doe won't nurse her.  I feel bad about the doe that died, and the kid that died birthing, but death is really just the flip side of life, isn't it?  My focus now is keeping the orphan alive and thriving.  
Things are turning into a slushy mess here.  It always takes a while for the snow to melt away completely.  In the meantime, it's a mess.  I keep falling into holes in what was solid snow pack.  Yuck!  But, this too will pass as a part of the cycle of life and Nature.  Soon, warm, sunny days will come and the slush will turn to mud.


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 6, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Well, I lost the doe with the retained placenta this afternoon.  She leaves an orphan behind.  But perhaps there's a ray of light, after all.  A couple of does got out with the buck that afternoon.  I was going back to check on my ailing doe and I noticed another doe cleaning up a newborn kid.  She's had a single, so there's an extra faucet available.  I'm going to try to "graft" the orphan and see if this second doe won't nurse her.  I feel bad about the doe that died, and the kid that died birthing, but death is really just the flip side of life, isn't it?  My focus now is keeping the orphan alive and thriving.
> Things are turning into a slushy mess here.  It always takes a while for the snow to melt away completely.  In the meantime, it's a mess.  I keep falling into holes in what was solid snow pack.  Yuck!  But, this too will pass as a part of the cycle of life and Nature.  Soon, warm, sunny days will come and the slush will turn to mud.


I have a friend who raised an orphaned fawn and after that he could not hunt them anymore.


----------



## Kat (Apr 6, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Sometimes it is better just to forget, realizing God has limitations and cannot give everybody a rose garden.




I disagree. God is just not a puppet master, and we the puppets. We are free to make choices.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 6, 2017)

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Hombre's sore toes,
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
SFC Ollie and his special project.
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Sixfoot, Spoonman, and all others we hope will find their way back.

_Whether one looks to God or fate for their blessings and comfort, there can be no knowledge of joy without sorrow existing; there cannot be great love without grief existing; there can be no triumph without failure existing.  Yet blessings and comfort exist.--anonymous_​


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 6, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> *
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> ...


I thought it was George's song.  Those pesky Beatles!


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 6, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> I'm looking around now for handymen who can install one...I know a disposal is about $100, it's ridiculous what they quoted me.  Unbelievable!
> 
> I'm not desperate for one so it's not like I can't survive....just makes me angry.
> 
> ...



Gee, I could fly to your house install the disposal and fly back for that.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 6, 2017)

I heard on the news last night that Lloyds bank are closing another 100 branches, and I stayed awake worrying about it, because I bank with them and it would be a problem as I have several direct debits I would have to move. But I checked the list of banks that are closing and my branch is not one of them.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 6, 2017)

I just brought an Andrei Rublev DVD from Amazon. It was on television from 12 am to 4am but I could not be bothered to stay up all night watching it. I saw it many years ago.

Having brought that I then ordered Seven Samurai, I might well catch up with my favorite films.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 6, 2017)

Good morning all.  A gorgeous bright blue spring day in Albuquerque with temps maybe even up to 70.  Pleasant house hunting for the Ringels.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 6, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  A gorgeous bright blue spring day in Albuquerque with temps maybe even up to 70.  Pleasant house hunting for the Ringels.


Nice!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 6, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  A gorgeous bright blue spring day in Albuquerque with temps maybe even up to 70.  Pleasant house hunting for the Ringels.


Still too early to tell whether we'll have bright blue spring day.  The weather prognosticators are telling us we'll be getting rain/snow the next few days.
I played hookey from work last night to care for my orphan and her (hopefully) new mom.  Just came back in from an early morning check and the orphan was able to nurse, although her "mom" wasn't entirely happy about the procedure.  I'm thinking, with continued "encouragement" she'll accept the second baby and things will be fine.
I liked Albuquerque, but the Lake Roberts area was much more to my taste.  I really liked the mountains and have spent some time riding the Continental Divide on mule back.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 6, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking around now for handymen who can install one...I know a disposal is about $100, it's ridiculous what they quoted me.  Unbelievable!
> ...



I put a notice out in my neighborhood app and did get a reply back from a neighbor saying that was robbery what they quoted me and that he could do it for the price of the disposal and about $50!

It is robbery and I'm still angry about it...I gave that company a great review on yelp for my A\C
Unit and I was probably overcharged for that also.


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 6, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> I just brought an Andrei Rublev DVD from Amazon. It was on television from 12 am to 4am but I could not be bothered to stay up all night watching it. I saw it many years ago.
> 
> Having brought that I then ordered Seven Samurai, I might well catch up with my favorite films.


Akiro Kirosawa!  My favorite of his is Rashomon.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 6, 2017)

Chilly 64 right now in Foley. Today's high will be 69 after a week of low 80's.
I am so proud of myself! Cabin fever got the best of me yesterday evening so I picked up the crutches and hobbled down the stairs and to my pick-up. I had to slide over to the passenger side to get my left leg in, but once it was, I was able to get mostly behind the wheel. I drove my sorry butt to Doc's and played poker.
I surprised a lot of people including my partners who worked closing shift.When they came in at 8:00 they lit up the room with their grins I made it home about 9, exhausted, but happy. I might have pushed myself a bit far  as the pain was hard to deal with last night, but I feel pretty good so far today.


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 6, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Chilly 64 right now in Foley. Today's high will be 69 after a week of low 80's.
> I am so proud of myself! Cabin fever got the best of me yesterday evening so I picked up the crutches and hobbled down the stairs and to my pick-up. I had to slide over to the passenger side to get my left leg in, but once it was, I was able to get mostly behind the wheel. I drove my sorry butt to Doc's and played poker.
> I surprised a lot of people including my partners who worked closing shift.When they came in at 8:00 they lit up the room with their grins I made it home about 9, exhausted, but happy. I might have pushed myself a bit far  as the pain was hard to deal with last night, but I feel pretty good so far today.


It's essential to blow away the cobwebs from time to time.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 6, 2017)

I don't want to jinx myself, but I feel good about the exam I just took.  I'm expecting an A.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 6, 2017)

I'm tired and out of sorts today.  The disposal upset me yesterday and then I didn't sleep well, was up at 2:00 a.m. So decided to go back to bed around 4:30 a.m, (my usual wake up time) and fell asleep til 8:00a.m.

I've never slept that late in my life and now I feel groggy, can't wait for this waste of a day to be over! 

I had plans to go the bank and store but I'm still in jammies.  It's going to rain tomorrow but guess I'll go then.

Hope everyone's day is better than mine...although I shouldn't complain because things could always be a lot worse...must remember that.


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 6, 2017)

They're calling for snow tonight.  Not enough to regret putting away the rock salt and shovels, not enough to foul up the roads, but enough to cover the grass.  Flowering crab apples and cherry trees are in bloom now.  Will we be confused by a mixture of snow and petals?  I hope not.

This sudden cold might not play well with the ordhard men and women of the county.  We are a big Apple producing region and I kind of fear for this year's crop.  There's even a proprietary variety of the popular Gala Apple grown exclusively right here, the Buckeye Gala.  It has become my favorite after many years worshiping at the altar of the Golden Delicious.

I ran into my cousin Tom yesterday.  I owe a lot to him.  He is a land surveyor and put me on the path to engineering during my high school years.  He hired me as an assistant surveyor where I learned about topography, precise measurements and mosquitoes.

His father, my sainted Uncle Bill worked as a press operator at the family print shop.  Bill married his way into the family by wedding my Aunt Dorothy, sister to my grandfather, my Uncle Alex and Uncle Ducky.  Bill flew for the US Navy in World War II.  His plane was a, and forgive me if I get this wrong, a PBY, the two engine sea rescue plane with the big fish bowl windows.  He flew missions to rescue downed airmen and stranded mariners.

Uncle Bill took a shine to me and taught me to 'match nickels' a game where two folks flip a nickel and call either match or not.  If two heads or two tails showed up, you matched, if not, you just lost a nickel to Uncle Bill.

He was a great gardener producing crop after crop of rhubarb in the spring, tomatoes and peppers in the summer and squash and Ohio grown potatoes in the autumn.  He was constantly plagued by neighborhood cats invading his massive garden.  So he raised boisterous beagles to foil them.  His tales of watching his beloved dogs chase away cats were epic.

Aunt Dorothy was just about the sweetest woman I ever knew.  She too worked at the shop and always took time to dote over me whenever I would drop by.  Aunt Dorothy broke the news of Marilyn Monroe's death to me in the summer of 1962.  She helped me with the math and together we figured that Marilyn and Pop were the same age.  I was five and amazed that death could come to someone in their thirties.

Aunt Dorothy retired in the spring of 1980 only to be diagnosed with terminal leukemia that summer.  She passed away in the autumn never getting the chance to enjoy her 'golden years'.  But while she was here, she made an indelible mark on everyone she met.

Her sister, my Aunt Louise, was a portly woman.  Ample bosom and bags under her upper arms that shook as she stirred the many pots bubbling away on her stove.  When her son, my cousin Rick married a Roman Catholic girl, we knew we would be in for a rousing time.  At the wedding, held in St. Aloyisus church, Louise commented that "Someone should answer that phone!" when the altar boy rang the bell during the mass.

I was just a wee shaver at that wedding, but I giggled loudly and drew the attention of the guests on the bride's side of the aisle.  Mom called Aunt Dorothy over to sit beside me.  There I was, moored like a little skiff between Mom and Aunt Dorothy.  The seas were choppy and those two prodigious women kept me in check as I bounced around in glee at Aunt Louise's Protestant antics.  A red letter day for the family.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 6, 2017)

Anyone missing a bird?



​


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 6, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Anyone missing a bird?
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Only because it won't stand still long enough for a clear shot.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 6, 2017)

This guy is an artist.




​


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 6, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> This guy is an artist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always wondered how that's done.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 6, 2017)

gallantwarrior ?



​


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 6, 2017)

Morning after hangover




​


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 6, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Anyone missing a bird?
> 
> 
> 
> ​



His second cup?


----------



## Gracie (Apr 6, 2017)

Raining today. Cold. Windy. Big storm to hit tomorrow and Saturday.
Netflix day if the power stays on!


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 6, 2017)

williepete  or Divine.Wind  Too early in the morning to tell which.






​


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 6, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Raining today. Cold. Windy. Big storm to hit tomorrow and Saturday.
> Netflix day if the power stays on!



Not raining yet but will tomorrow and  temps will drop.  It's been cloudy all day though.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 6, 2017)

10 minutes after I posted the above, it started raining and now it's pouring!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 6, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> They're calling for snow tonight.  Not enough to regret putting away the rock salt and shovels, not enough to foul up the roads, but enough to cover the grass.  Flowering crab apples and cherry trees are in bloom now.  Will we be confused by a mixture of snow and petals?  I hope not.
> 
> This sudden cold might not play well with the ordhard men and women of the county.  We are a big Apple producing region and I kind of fear for this year's crop.  There's even a proprietary variety of the popular Gala Apple grown exclusively right here, the Buckeye Gala.  It has become my favorite after many years worshiping at the altar of the Golden Delicious.
> 
> ...



We settled on Gala's as our favorite apples too.  We buy them 2 or 3 dozen at a time at Sprouts and I use them or everything we use applies for--smoothies, pies, cakes, cobblers, stewed apples, turnovers, etc. or just a crisp cold apple snack.


----------



## williepete (Apr 6, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> williepete  or Divine.Wind  Too early in the morning to tell which.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's got a prop. Must be Divine Wind.

This has been on my frig for decades. Right next to the coffee machine:


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 6, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > They're calling for snow tonight.  Not enough to regret putting away the rock salt and shovels, not enough to foul up the roads, but enough to cover the grass.  Flowering crab apples and cherry trees are in bloom now.  Will we be confused by a mixture of snow and petals?  I hope not.
> ...



My favorite apple is the Fuji.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 6, 2017)

Yippee and yahoo, I got someone from my neighborhood app to install a garbage disposal for me for $50 plus the cost of the disposal which is about $100!


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 6, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Chilly 64 right now in Foley. Today's high will be 69 after a week of low 80's.
> I am so proud of myself! Cabin fever got the best of me yesterday evening so I picked up the crutches and hobbled down the stairs and to my pick-up. I had to slide over to the passenger side to get my left leg in, but once it was, I was able to get mostly behind the wheel. I drove my sorry butt to Doc's and played poker.
> I surprised a lot of people including my partners who worked closing shift.When they came in at 8:00 they lit up the room with their grins I made it home about 9, exhausted, but happy. I might have pushed myself a bit far  as the pain was hard to deal with last night, but I feel pretty good so far today.


That was probably the most fun you've had in awhile.  

You'll get some good rest tonight.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 6, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


I'm the Granny Smith type.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 6, 2017)

The day turned out pretty.  Things are still thawing out, but if these temps hold a few more days, I might have to deal with mud and muck instead of rotten snow and ice.  It's been in balmy mid- to high-40's most of the day, although it's still dropping close to freezing at night.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 6, 2017)

Finally in the hotel in Albuquerque, the first three houses we looked at were about 25 minutes east of Los Lunas, too far out for us, the 4th was in Los Lunas but not really what we were looking for.  The one in west South Valley off of Dennis Chavez Blvd was almost what we wanted, basically a detached condo (prefab) with 2200 sqr feet and a garage but almost no yard to speak of.  It overlooks the valley with awesome views of the mountains in a gated community....... and the price is right.......  Think we may have found what we're looking for.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 6, 2017)

Here's a new one for me...I've had cats who ate cantelope, avocado, and any number of odd things, but Sherman just topped them all.  I made up a batch of chicken curry for my dinner, with enough to make a lunch for work.  I didn't think I needed a cover, so I left it on the stove top until it cooled enough to pack.  Sherman first picked out all the chicken, then he went back and finished off the onions, carrots, and _jalepeno peppers_ I had added to the curry sauce with the chicken.  Little shit ate the whole meal's worth of curry!


----------



## peach174 (Apr 6, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Here's a new one for me...I've had cats who ate cantelope, avocado, and any number of odd things, but Sherman just topped them all.  I made up a batch of chicken curry for my dinner, with enough to make a lunch for work.  I didn't think I needed a cover, so I left it on the stove top until it cooled enough to pack.  Sherman first picked out all the chicken, then he went back and finished off the onions, carrots, and _jalepeno peppers_ I had added to the curry sauce with the chicken.  Little shit ate the whole meal's worth of curry!




The maine coon that we had liked jalepeno peppers too! I feel mighty sorry for you when he farts later on tonight.
Try tomato juice see if he likes it.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 6, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> williepete  or Divine.Wind  Too early in the morning to tell which.
> 
> 
> ​


Great picture of a dawn launch!


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 6, 2017)

peach174 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a new one for me...I've had cats who ate cantelope, avocado, and any number of odd things, but Sherman just topped them all.  I made up a batch of chicken curry for my dinner, with enough to make a lunch for work.  I didn't think I needed a cover, so I left it on the stove top until it cooled enough to pack.  Sherman first picked out all the chicken, then he went back and finished off the onions, carrots, and _jalepeno peppers_ I had added to the curry sauce with the chicken.  Little shit ate the whole meal's worth of curry!
> ...


Sometimes my cat will fart when I pick him up.

It smells just like his litter box when he does it.

It's not very often though.

But all mammals fart about every hour.


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 6, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Here's a new one for me...I've had cats who ate cantelope, avocado, and any number of odd things, but Sherman just topped them all.  I made up a batch of chicken curry for my dinner, with enough to make a lunch for work.  I didn't think I needed a cover, so I left it on the stove top until it cooled enough to pack.  Sherman first picked out all the chicken, then he went back and finished off the onions, carrots, and _jalepeno peppers_ I had added to the curry sauce with the chicken.  Little shit ate the whole meal's worth of curry!


My cat will do that too.

I can't leave any food out even for a second.

I put plates of food in the fridge rather than leave it out or even alone for one second.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 6, 2017)

Our agent recommended Dion's for dinner, glad he did, that was one awesome pizza!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 6, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> 10 minutes after I posted the above, it started raining and now it's pouring!



Well hopefully it will pass through quickly and feel free to blow it on east.  We really need a good rain here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 6, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Our agent recommended Dion's for dinner, glad he did, that was one awesome pizza!!!



You haven't had Dion's before?  Only place in town that makes a better pizza than I do (she says rather immodestly)


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 6, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Fujis are too tart for most things I use apples for, and compared to galas, they don't seem to have as much flavor to me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 7, 2017)

williepete said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > williepete  or Divine.Wind  Too early in the morning to tell which.
> ...



williepete  I'm so pleased Hossfly lured you in here.  Divine.Wind drops in every now and then and we're always please to see him, but I do believe this is your first visit so welcome, welcome, and first timers receive a complimentary beverage.  It is late so I'll make yours a nightcap


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 7, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Our agent recommended Dion's for dinner, glad he did, that was one awesome pizza!!!
> ...


Never heard of them till today and not surprising since they're primarily a New Mexico family franchise.  
As for the house search we've basically decided on the one in west South Valley and canceled tomorrows tour.  The property is on the edge of civilization but just a couple of miles from Coors Blvd, literally a postage stamp yard but that's great for me, I hate yard work anyway.........   The HOA fee is only $50 a month so that's doable and we'll get more info on the HOA restrictions, etc before we sign anything.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 7, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Hmm.  Well, we'll consider that one our factoid of the day.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 7, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Well we'll sure keep our fingers crossed for it to go well.  When you first mentioned South Valley I was a bit concerned because things can be pretty rough in many parts of the South Valley, but I looked it up and see that the west South Valley is a totally different area.  You're right about it being on the edge of civilization, but if you are close enough to grocery stores, Wally's world, gas stations, and such, it should be okay out there. Could be pretty far to commute to work from way out there depending on where Mrs. R finds a job.

When you get settled would still like to meet for lunch.  It's possible I have some connections that might help with networking for Mrs. R to find a job she might love.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 7, 2017)

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Hombre's sore toes,
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
SFC Ollie and his special project.
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Sixfoot, Spoonman, and all others we hope will find their way back.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 7, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



My dog hardly ever farts and if any human does, he runs from that person...he's always hated farts...it's kind of funny.

Being a Dachshund, my dog will eat anything and everything...except his food.

I read that avocados are bad for dogs, didn't know cats could eat them.  When I had cats, they only ate their food, didn't care for people food.

Foxfyre , it's been pouring and it was so bad it woke me up at 2:30 a.m.

I'm not going back to bed though because I'll oversleep and wake up groggy when my neighbor comes to install the disposal.

I need to do some cleaning, don't want neighbor to think I'm a slob. 

Good morning everyone!!


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 7, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



That sounds great, I'm not a big yard person either, especially in Fresno's very hot summer!


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 7, 2017)

Good morning CS!


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 7, 2017)

I am waiting to see if the Foxes breed under next doors patio again this year. If so its going to get mighty crowded, because last years cubs still run around in the garden. They only come out at dusk and go in at dawn so there is not enough light for photos. But last years young cubs came out during the day looking for their mother to get fed. BBC wildlife magazine said they are going to publish one of my photos, but they have not done it yet.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 7, 2017)

Beautiful day here in northwestern Illinois.  Think I'll head out to find a few geocaches.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 7, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Beautiful day here in northwestern Illinois.  Think I'll head out to find a few geocaches.



My son and DIL and 3 youngest grandsons do that.  I never have but last year when I was in Maui with them we found one...it was fun!!

They live in central Illinois ...across from St. Louis.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 7, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


He doesn't fart?  Does he stick his nose in other dog's butts?  It's funny, people always think their dog is almost human.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## CeeCee (Apr 7, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...



No he doesn't, he doesn't sniff poop either....he has a thing about this and can really only 
Poop or pee in my backyard or my daughter's.

I think in 9 years, I've heard him fart 5 times.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 7, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > CeeCee said:
> ...


You got a good one then!


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 7, 2017)

My cat is glad that the bridies have now returned in Springtime.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 7, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> My cat is glad that the bridies have now returned in Springtime.View attachment 120751



 Poor birdies!


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 7, 2017)

My new disposal is installed!  I'm a happy old lady, lol.

Going out now to run a few errands, see y'all later.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 7, 2017)

Went out today searching for 13 geocaches.  Found all 13!  Good on me!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 7, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Went out today searching for 13 geocaches.  Found all 13!  Good on me!!!



My daughter and SIL used to do that and had a lot of fun.  Did you find anything worth hunting?  They always carried something to replace the geocache with in case they found something they wanted to keep.  Oh wait, that would be treasure hunting.  With geocaching you just sign the logbook right?   (I haven't done any of this stuff.)


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 7, 2017)

Just got home, spent a couple of hours going over the purchase with our real estate broker, he'll work up the contract this weekend then the negotiations start with the owner.  Still we're looking at possibly closing at the end of May.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 7, 2017)

I am completely wiped out, not a lot of sleep, a long meeting and a long drive home.  The 88 degree heat didn't help.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 7, 2017)

Right after I posted the above I laid down, I was out the minute my head hit the pillow.........
Woke up two hours later with a nasty sinus headache and considering this morning up in Albuquerque my sinuses all drained clear and other than the lack of sleep I felt great.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 7, 2017)

Some geocaches are what are called "micro" caches and only have a log to sign.  Others are larger and have what is called "swag" in them.  Swag is small trade items. The rule is if you take something you must leave something.  I usually put one of those little green Army men into caches if I take anything out of the cache.  You might also find a geocoin or a travel bug in a cache which are trackable items you take and log that you found it.  Then you put it in a different cache.  Recently I found a travel bug that has traveled more than 14,000 miles.  It originated in the Chek Republic and traveled through Europe before finding it's way to the States.  I like geocaching.  It's fun to do and you see some pretty stuff sometimes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 8, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Some geocaches are what are called "micro" caches and only have a log to sign.  Others are larger and have what is called "swag" in them.  Swag is small trade items. The rule is if you take something you must leave something.  I usually put one of those little green Army men into caches if I take anything out of the cache.  You might also find a geocoin or a travel bug in a cache which are trackable items you take and log that you found it.  Then you put it in a different cache.  Recently I found a travel bug that has traveled more than 14,000 miles.  It originated in the Chek Republic and traveled through Europe before finding it's way to the States.  I like geocaching.  It's fun to do and you see some pretty stuff sometimes.



Sounds like a lot of fun.  Do you need a smart phone with GPS to find the stuff?  Or would the Garmin in our car be sufficient?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 8, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Right after I posted the above I laid down, I was out the minute my head hit the pillow.........
> Woke up two hours later with a nasty sinus headache and considering this morning up in Albuquerque my sinuses all drained clear and other than the lack of sleep I felt great.



Well if you need an excuse to move to Albuquerque, I suppose that's as good as any.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 8, 2017)

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Hombre's sore toes,
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
SFC Ollie and his special project.
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Sixfoot, Spoonman, and all others we hope will find their way back.

Sunset over Rockford IL


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 8, 2017)

Just started a new game of Half Life 2 . I played it all through twice, a few years ago but do not remember a lot of it, so its like a new game. It is still probably the best computer game ever made.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 8, 2017)

williepete said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > williepete  or Divine.Wind  Too early in the morning to tell which.
> ...


Sweet ride!

Home movies, both at sunset, not dawn.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 8, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> williepete said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



So cool.  Bet you flew around the one all anviled out though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 8, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Just started a new game of Half Life 2 . I played it all through twice, a few years ago but do not remember a lot of it, so its like a new game. It is still probably the best computer game ever made.



Darn.  Now I'm going to have to check it out.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 8, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Just started a new game of Half Life 2 . I played it all through twice, a few years ago but do not remember a lot of it, so its like a new game. It is still probably the best computer game ever made.
> ...



I have only been playing a couple of hours and I am already half way through level 3 . I am familiar with the game and although I have forgotten it I know the kinds of things to look for that would take some time  to work out for someone new to the game.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 8, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



And it works well on Windows 10?


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 8, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Just started a new game of Half Life 2 . I played it all through twice, a few years ago but do not remember a lot of it, so its like a new game. It is still probably the best computer game ever made.



It might be the best FPS engine, but I wouldn't go so far as to call it the best PC game ever.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 8, 2017)

Started staging for two small retaining walls last night.  5,200 pounds of block off loaded from the trailer, so I could pick up all the other equipment and materials this morning before work.  Pretty tight schedule this weekend.  Mrs. Liberty wants the grandkids over Sunday at 4:30 for the night.  I have to remove two railroad tie walls first, so it will be interesting.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 8, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Started staging for two small retaining walls last night.  5,200 pounds of block off loaded from the trailer, so I could pick up all the other equipment and materials this morning before work.  Pretty tight schedule this weekend.  Mrs. Liberty wants the grandkids over Sunday at 4:30 for the night.  I have to remove two railroad tie walls first, so it will be interesting.



I wish you were here to build the retaining wall we need.


----------



## Sherry (Apr 8, 2017)

The pic below is the location where my daughter and future son-in-law will be exchanging their wedding vows later today as sunset approaches. WQ and I are most excited about the future prospects of a grandbaby to dote over.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 8, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > williepete said:
> ...


You betcha!  I don't do anything red or magenta on the weather radar.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 8, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Yes, It works fine on win 10 and the graphics are as good as they can get because I have a better video card than the required spec.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 8, 2017)

Sherry said:


> The pic below is the location where my daughter and future son-in-law will be exchanging their wedding vows later today as sunset approaches. WQ and I are most excited about the future prospects of a grandbaby to dote over.




Sweet!  I hope you all have a fabulous ceremony and party!


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 8, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Just started a new game of Half Life 2 . I played it all through twice, a few years ago but do not remember a lot of it, so its like a new game. It is still probably the best computer game ever made.
> ...



Well, as far as first person shooters go I have not played anything better.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 8, 2017)

Sherry said:


> The pic below is the location where my daughter and future son-in-law will be exchanging their wedding vows later today as sunset approaches. WQ and I are most excited about the future prospects of a grandbaby to dote over.


Tell WQ not to fall in the water. He can't swim.  
P.S: Congratulations!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 8, 2017)

Sherry said:


> The pic below is the location where my daughter and future son-in-law will be exchanging their wedding vows later today as sunset approaches. WQ and I are most excited about the future prospects of a grandbaby to dote over.



How beautiful that wedding will be.  Blessings and good fortune to the happy couple and the best to the future grandparents of that grandbaby.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 8, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Do you just have Half Life 2 or all of the games?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 8, 2017)

To geocache you need a hand-held GPS device.  I use a Garmin Montana 680t.  Works great.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 8, 2017)

Sherry said:


> The pic below is the location where my daughter and future son-in-law will be exchanging their wedding vows later today as sunset approaches. WQ and I are most excited about the future prospects of a grandbaby to dote over.



So I look at the pergola detailing for ideas.  In my defense I did eventually see the sunrise?


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 8, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Right after I posted the above I laid down, I was out the minute my head hit the pillow.........
> Woke up two hours later with a nasty sinus headache and considering this morning up in Albuquerque my sinuses all drained clear and other than the lack of sleep I felt great.



Old Jack have anything to do with that?


​


----------



## Gracie (Apr 8, 2017)

So, a couple of days ago, I was outside sitting by the creek with a tank top on and flip flops. Today, I have on 3 pairs of pants, two sweaters, 2 pair of sock inside my uggs and am watching snow flurries.

And the flare up on my hands was easing off but now it is full on blast again.

Northern California very pretty...but give me my central coast again, please. Soon.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 9, 2017)

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Hombre's sore toes,
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
SFC Ollie and his special project.
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Sixfoot, Spoonman, and all others we hope will find their way back.

Sunset over Hernando Beach Club, Florida


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 9, 2017)

Good morning everyone, it's a little cooler today and I had to turn the heat on for about a half hour this morning....although I don't think it's as cold as where Gracie is seeing snow flurries!  66 today for a high and at almost 5:00a.m. It's 44.

Wasn't on much at all yesterday...was in a funk partly because I woke up too early and was achey all day.

Today is better!


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 9, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Hi Foxy, yes I have all the games from the first half life and its follow up games, blue shift and opposing force. I also have half life two episodes one and two.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 9, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a new one for me...I've had cats who ate cantelope, avocado, and any number of odd things, but Sherman just topped them all.  I made up a batch of chicken curry for my dinner, with enough to make a lunch for work.  I didn't think I needed a cover, so I left it on the stove top until it cooled enough to pack.  Sherman first picked out all the chicken, then he went back and finished off the onions, carrots, and _jalepeno peppers_ I had added to the curry sauce with the chicken.  Little shit ate the whole meal's worth of curry!
> ...


I usually cover things up or put them away, too. I just never guessed he'd eat curry. It's pretty heavily spiced.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 9, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Right after I posted the above I laid down, I was out the minute my head hit the pillow.........
> ...


Nope, don't drink..... alcohol......


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 9, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I drink water, although I sometimes prefer it filtered through something else, coffee grounds, tea leaves, or a variety of grains.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 9, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Good morning everyone, it's a little cooler today and I had to turn the heat on for about a half hour this morning....although I don't think it's as cold as where Gracie is seeing snow flurries!  66 today for a high and at almost 5:00a.m. It's 44.
> 
> Wasn't on much at all yesterday...was in a funk partly because I woke up too early and was achey all day.
> 
> Today is better!



Similar to here.  Edging up over 50 now and scheduled to be in the mid to high 60's today.  Quite pleasant.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 9, 2017)

I'm in the process of reinstalling Windows on my second PC.  I formatted the drive because I've been having some issues lately.  Unfortunately, at least some of the problems seem to remain.  I'm pretty sure that the video card, at least, is dying.  Now I'm trying to decide what I want to do.  I can either keep it running as is, hoping it lasts until I see good sales in the future (probably toward Christmas), or I can go buy a cheapo video card now, hoping it fixes the problem, or I can buy a somewhat expensive video card to put in my good PC, and use the card in there for the second PC, or I can just put together a whole new machine.

PC problems always take up a lot of my time, as I consider what I'm willing to spend money on.


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## saveliberty (Apr 9, 2017)

Walls are built and bill sent.  My back is tight, but not bad for the first project of the year.  Grandkid time should make me very tired tonight.  Work will be a nice rest time.


----------



## Sherry (Apr 9, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > The pic below is the location where my daughter and future son-in-law will be exchanging their wedding vows later today as sunset approaches. WQ and I are most excited about the future prospects of a grandbaby to dote over.
> ...



If it's the Lord's will, then maybe our future grandchild will be conceived on their honeymoon cruise.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 9, 2017)

Sherry said:


> If it's the Lord's will, then maybe our future grandchild will be conceived on their honeymoon cruise.



Baby dolphin, cool.


----------



## Sherry (Apr 9, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > If it's the Lord's will, then maybe our future grandchild will be conceived on their honeymoon cruise.
> ...



That's funny, because middle school through high school, my daughter was an avid collector of dolphin decor.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 9, 2017)

Sherry said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



You forget, I lived under your bed for like two months.  You think I didn't get snacks and look at frig pics?


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 9, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...






​


----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2017)

I wish the weather would make up its mind. Sun is out today but its only about 48 degrees. Tomorrow it will get all the way up to 53 (twirling finger and saying whoopity doo), then another 5 days of rain.

I keep up on the weather at home. Rain there too, in a few days, but it will be 64 to 65 degrees. I love rain..but I love Maui-like rain. Warm. Not killing my joints. Poor things are yelling WTF?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 9, 2017)

Temps of 48 here are Speedo & Coppertone weather.  Our temps have been mostly above freezing, actually getting into the mid-40s, and we're quite pleased.  And it doesn't look like rain for a while.  I do admit, my joints are feeling better, but that could be attributed to my wearing decent boots these last few days.  Snow boots offer little support and are more like wearing bedroom slippers than good, solid footwear.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 9, 2017)

It's my week to cook dinner.  I scored a chunk of moose meat, so we're having moose stew.  It's a simple recipe.  I'll have fresh baked biscuits and a strawberry cream pie for dessert.


----------



## Sherry (Apr 9, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



"Frig" pics??


----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2017)

MrG had half a steak, I had a salad and a small piece of cod. Food up here is atrocious.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 9, 2017)

Sherry said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


I'm thinking "fridge"...please, don't make me bleach my eyes...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 9, 2017)

Gracie said:


> MrG had half a steak, I had a salad and a small piece of cod. Food up here is atrocious.


It is what you make of it.  Although, seafood might be a bit...tired?


----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2017)

Seafood is great, lol. I miss crab legs. But here...too expensive.


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 9, 2017)

Actually I'm at a higher level.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 9, 2017)

Sherry said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Fridge?  Shorthand to the point of ridiculousness?  That and I am tired.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 9, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Seafood is great, lol. I miss crab legs. But here...too expensive.



Food tends to be pricey here too but I think probably about average across the land.  Hombre and I don't go without any needs but on a pretty fixed retirement income we can't really splurge either.  He prices things by the half ounce.  I price things by the cost per serving.  So we don't have expensive seafood and only enjoy a good steak once in a blue moon, but we eat well if economically.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 9, 2017)

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Hombre's sore toes,
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
SFC Ollie and his special project.
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Sixfoot, Spoonman, and all others we hope will find their way back.

Some of you know what this is:


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 10, 2017)

On GPS vs Maps:

I live in the Ohio River valley near Pittsburgh. I have a dear friend in the Bath Beach section of Brooklyn. She had a death in the family and I wanted to attend the funeral. She had lost a family member on a Saturday. I got to New York at 8:00 that night. The body had been moved to the city morgue in Brooklyn from the hospital where she succumbed.

My friend, her sister and I went to the morgue to identify the body. I reached for my tri-fold lamented map of southeast Brooklyn. I found the morgue by the index and then plotted a route there. "That's okay, hun!" my friend's sister said "I got GPS!"

And so, her sister entered the address of the morgue to the GPS and off we went.

According to my route, we would have taken the Belt Parkway to Ft. Greene. The GPS barked out the order to "Turn Left on Bay Street."

But the girls are chatty women. They gossiped back and forth oblivious to the request made by the GPS.

I plotted a course that would take us north on Roosevelt. The GPS, meanwhile had been 'recalculating'. And still the sisters chatted, argued, made up, and grieved.  

"Are you gonna go on the Ft.Hamilton Parkway?" I dared interrupt. "Turn right on Ft. Hamilton Parkway." chimed in the robot map.

Eventually, we did get to the morgue, and giving me a tour of Brooklyn I never imagined.

The one design flaw, the one engineering mistake was not taking into account of a pair of Brooklyn sisters and their combined attention span where technology is concerned. You have to listen to the device if the device is to be effective.

We concluded our grim business with the Coroner's Department of the City of New York. We climbed back into the Ford Explorer and the forsaken GPS. The sister wondered if she had to turn north or south from the spot at the morgue. "Left". I said. "The take the close right onto Ft. Hamilton then to the Belt"

"How do you know that?" she shot back incredulous that a Yinzer from Ohio would have taxi driver caliber skills on the mean streets of Brooklyn.

"I paid attention." I answered.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 10, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> On GPS vs Maps:
> 
> I live in the Ohio River valley near Pittsburgh. I have a dear friend in the Bath Beach section of Brooklyn. She had a death in the family and I wanted to attend the funeral. She had lost a family member on a Saturday. I got to New York at 8:00 that night. The body had been moved to the city morgue in Brooklyn from the hospital where she succumbed.
> 
> ...



I never claimed to be the sharpest tool in the shed, but the one natural ability I have always been able to rely on was my sense of direction... I was very fortunate as a young whippersnapper and my parents were very mobile... We used to not only take vacations and travel, all by the automobile or Truck (sometimes train as I have been from coast to coast by train) I was lucky enough to have been in 44 States by the time I was 18...

I learned from a very early age that there was a wonderful world outside any window I had my nose stuck to... And for some reason I retained places we traveled most of the time... I have returned to previous destinations 20 years later and been able to navigate like I had been living there all along...

Paying attention is a good thing and being able to read a map is an absolute...


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 10, 2017)

I'm arguing a bit with my English Comp instructor about my last test.  I got a 94 on the test, so I don't need more points to get an A, but in a couple of questions, I disagree with the answers.  I don't like to leave answers that seem wrong to me just hanging there.  Luckily, I've had a good rapport with my instructor, so I don't expect any sort of negative feedback from my questioning the results.

In my Medical Terminology class, we have a writing assignment in which we not only have to correctly change phrases into the correct medical term (if the sentence says, "George went to a doctor that specializes in conditions of the heart," we would need to write, "George went to a cardiologist."), we also have to correct spelling and grammar errors.  Unfortunately, there were a couple of occasions where I fixed a perceived error only to have it be marked incorrect.  On two occasions, I changed the tense of one of the words in order to conform to the tense in the rest of the paragraph.  Luckily, after I emailed my instructor, I was told that the writing assignments will be gone over after the allotted time to complete them ends, so my current grade of 78 may well improve.

Finally, I got my grade for the A&P exam I took on Thursday.  I had felt good about that exam and hoped to be able to match the 96 I got on my first proctored A&P test.  I did not get a 96 this time......I got a 102!  I didn't realize any of the questions were extra credit, but apparently so, and I completely aced this one.    I've got 2 proctored exams left, and a few labs and quizzes.  There are a total of 35 points still available for me to get for the class, and I'm already at a 62.3 or thereabouts, so it's looking excellent for me in the class.  If I can get an A on the next proctored exam, and continue to easily get all the points for my labs and quizzes, I will be at a B before I have to take the final.  It would be nice to not have a lot of pressure for the final, because I'm not sure how much of the information from the past few months I will have retained.  

Now, with my schoolwork going well, I have to hope that the little one will come home with good grades from her tests from two Fridays ago, before her week off for Spring Break.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 10, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > On GPS vs Maps:
> ...



I have almost no sense of direction.  If asked what direction something is in, or which direction I am facing, I have to think of the phrase, "The sun rises in the east and sets in the west" and extrapolate from there.  I don't always get that phrase correct, either.  

Of course, since I've never owned a car, don't travel much, and have almost never been responsible for knowing the directions when doing any traveling, it's not surprising.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 10, 2017)

Speaking of traveling... For the next couple of weeks I will not be hanging in the CS as much...

I have mentioned before my connection to Hawaii... My ex-wife lives there and I have lived there 3 different times since I met my beautiful  bride in 1978... Well I have been talked into returning to Honolulu and living with my ex... This is a decision that has not been made lightly...

There are wonderful reasons to return... To many to get into in this rambling... She has been asking me to return for the last 2 years... We have a wonderful relation ship as it stands, 5000 miles apart... Her parents has passed in the last 5 years and she has 2 sisters living on Oahu within 2 miles of her... She still works as a Para-legal for a Law Firm downtown HNL... 4 or 5 years away from retiring... I am on SSDI...

This coming weekend my Son and Daughter is coming to my place and we are going to pilfer through my worldly possessions that I am leaving behind... Sunday I am going to my daughters house in Geneva, Il and stay till the 19th... I have a First Class ticket leaving ORD on Wednesday with a 2 hour layover in SFO... Not looking forward to flying at all... I have been saying for the last 10 years that I will never have to fly again... Never say never...

I have a smart-fone, but have refused to learn everything I need to know re: interweb connection with fone... I still use a desktop here at my desk... My son will ship any items I put a sticker on this weekend... It will take awhile for me to get my act together...

I will miss Indiana... More than likely will see our children just as much as I have living here in Indiana... I am looking forward to the beautiful weather in Hawaii...

As Marvin Gaye once said,* "Wherever I Lay My Hat (That's My Home)"*


----------



## Sbiker (Apr 10, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



 Now I have Unreal 1 to relax some minutes periodically..  Half life 1 was very good, I've got it by side of Freeman and opposite... but game at guardian side had bugs and I could not play it... So sad


----------



## Sbiker (Apr 10, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I'm in the process of reinstalling Windows on my second PC.  I formatted the drive because I've been having some issues lately.  Unfortunately, at least some of the problems seem to remain.  I'm pretty sure that the video card, at least, is dying.  Now I'm trying to decide what I want to do.  I can either keep it running as is, hoping it lasts until I see good sales in the future (probably toward Christmas), or I can go buy a cheapo video card now, hoping it fixes the problem, or I can buy a somewhat expensive video card to put in my good PC, and use the card in there for the second PC, or I can just put together a whole new machine.
> 
> PC problems always take up a lot of my time, as I consider what I'm willing to spend money on.



You didn't tell about it, have you checked driver of video card after Windows  reinstalling? Some video card don't work properly without to install correct drivers from vendor's disk (or site)...


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 10, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Speaking of traveling... For the next couple of weeks I will not be hanging in the CS as much...
> 
> I have mentioned before my connection to Hawaii... My ex-wife lives there and I have lived there 3 different times since I met my beautiful  bride in 1978... Well I have been talked into returning to Honolulu and living with my ex... This is a decision that has not been made lightly...
> 
> ...



If you are sure this is the right move for you and that you and your ex have a good chance to make it work this time, I'll say God speed and blessings and safe travels and all that.  Will miss you here, but the internet should never replace our priorities in real life.  Unless those priorities are bad for us of course.    We will patiently await your return.

Have you considered an inexpensive laptop to travel with?  Hombre and I both have cheap ASUS laptops that we use mostly for gaming and social media while watching something tedious like baseball or golf or whatever  on TV.  These are dandy little machines with plenty of power and hard drive space for simple tasks, surfing the web, social media, and some installed games, are Skype and wifi equipped, and they cost under $300.

You can order one from Amazon and get it within a couple of days.  If you decide to go that route and aren't used to using the laptop mouse pad, be sure to get you a wireless mouse or even one you have to plug in.  It will cut down on your frustration significantly.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 10, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of traveling... For the next couple of weeks I will not be hanging in the CS as much...
> ...



Been studying on this for quite some time Foxy, so I believe it is for the best... We divorced 15 years ago and I will always blame the empty nest syndrome... 2 children, 13 months apart... Turned around one day and the kids were gone, living their own lives... Not the only reason but a major contributing factor... I truly believe *we* have matured and will enjoy each others company... We had been married 23 years when we divorced... We seem to have a much better relationship as we get older and will be there to help each other... I hope to really work on my health and see if I can't get healthier...

As far as buying a laptop, don't think it is necessary... Would be something I put in a closet after I got settled in... Probably do me some good to unplug for awhile...

Thank you for your kind words


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 10, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...



Most people know themselves better than anybody they 'meet' on the internet possibly could.  So I will bow to your better wisdom on the laptop. (I will say I told you so though when you are wanting to keep her company through say 'The Academy Awards' and wish you could be playing solitaire or arguing on a message board.  )


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 10, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > On GPS vs Maps:
> ...



I was told early on that some people are born with a natural sense of direction--I think I got it to some extent except I still get lost inside buildings--and hubby and daughter seem to have normal or better than average sense of direction.  Our son.  Brilliant engineer but has had no sense of direction sense he was a kid.  Without a map or GPS, he is immediately lost.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 10, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Seafood is great, lol. I miss crab legs. But here...too expensive.


Hell, unless you know somebody who fishes crab here it's too expensive.  King- and golden-crab goes for $20/lb usually, and Dungeness goes for about $12-15/lb.  Crab is a special treat.  (Oh, that reminds me, my buddy's GF is out-of-pocket next Sunday and he's preparing crab!  She doesn't eat seafood but travels often enough that he and I can indulge ourselves.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2017)

I like spider crab, myself. But I have to go light on the shell fish now. I miss eating it, but no can do except on rare occassions when it is on sale.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 10, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



I have no sense of direction either and can get lost even with GPS or my iPhone.


----------



## Kat (Apr 10, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...


I am that way too. I can get turned around in stores. Big ones that is.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 10, 2017)

Kat said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Yes, after walking a bit in a big building, say a hospital or office building, if I made any turns, I will be clueless re what direction anything is.  And heaven help me in underground parking garages downtown.  When I go out of one--the exit is generally on a different street than the entrance--and I am out of sight of the mountains or the west mesa volcanoes, it takes me forever to figure out where I am or what direction I'm going.


----------



## Kat (Apr 10, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > CeeCee said:
> ...





Good to know i am not alone with this. It is not a pleasant feeling.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 10, 2017)

Directions living on Oahu takes some getting used to... Normal directions are not used by the local folks... When driving or giving directions while in the populated area of the city of Honolulu... Say I was at Pearl Harbor and wanted to go to Waikiki and asked someone how to return to Waikiki they would say go back 3 blocks Mauka and turn Diamond Head and go 8 miles on the freeway... Diamond Head being the identifier for east. Ewa (Eva) being the word for west... Will admit that I took awhile for me to adjust on my first learning experience...

============================================================
*Local Directions in Hawaii--What is Mauka and Makai?!*
When you are driving in Hawaii and stop to ask for directions, don't be surprised when people give you directions using the Hawaiian words "mauka" and "makai." What does that mean and why use those terms?

First of all you have to remember that you are on an island. Hawaii is made up of a chain of islands with the main islands being Oahu, Hawaii Island (Big Island), Maui and Kauai. In ancient Hawaiian times, Hawaiian chiefs were given a pie shaped piece of land called an ahupua'a that ran from the mountains to the valley, to the ocean. This unique land division system allowed all Hawaiian communities equal access to the limited natural resources of the islands.

Mauka is the Hawaiian word for mountain, and makai is the Hawaiian word for ocean, and people use these words when they are giving directions or describing a location. For example, turn makai on Maku'u Drive simply means turn towards the ocean on Maku'u Drive, ...after you turn onto Kinoole Street we are located on the mauka side, meaning the establishment is on the side of the street with the mountain, the opposite side of the street would be makai looking towards the ocean.

I personally think that the words mauka and makai used today carried over from the ancient Hawaiian ahupua'a system. Living on our beautiful islands, these 2 words are a reminder of what physically defines our islands and the ingenious Hawaiian culture that it came from.

Local Directions in Hawaii--What is Mauka and Makai?!


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 10, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > CeeCee said:
> ...



I volunteered here at the hospital and they put me in patient discharge but I always got lost, so I switched to the Surgery waiting room.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 10, 2017)

Kat said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I'm usually fine in the stores, it's trying to remember where the car is parked after getting done I have problems with.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 10, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> I volunteered here at the hospital and they put me in patient discharge but I always got lost, so I switched to the Surgery waiting room.



Nobody leaves the waiting room...


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 10, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in the process of reinstalling Windows on my second PC.  I formatted the drive because I've been having some issues lately.  Unfortunately, at least some of the problems seem to remain.  I'm pretty sure that the video card, at least, is dying.  Now I'm trying to decide what I want to do.  I can either keep it running as is, hoping it lasts until I see good sales in the future (probably toward Christmas), or I can go buy a cheapo video card now, hoping it fixes the problem, or I can buy a somewhat expensive video card to put in my good PC, and use the card in there for the second PC, or I can just put together a whole new machine.
> ...



Yeah, going to the nvidia site is one of the first things I do after I reinstall an OS.

I actually just cleaned out the old PC, I blew out a ton of accumulated dust.  I used a leaf-blower, in fact!  I'd read of someone doing that, even saw a youtube video.  Some people said it was dangerous, but I used the lower setting and didn't leave the air going for too long at a time, hoping to avoid static build up.  It seemed to work pretty well, and so far the second PC is working fine.  

My main PC, on the other hand, turned itself off spontaneously a couple of minutes ago.  I have no idea why.  I was booted in Linux, so I decided to boot to Win7 when I restarted.  Hopefully it was just one of those mysterious things that will not be explained but also not happen again.


----------



## 007 (Apr 10, 2017)

Too bad Spoonman isn't still around. He likes his AR's and shootin' and such. I just finished up a quickie job on plinker targets for us hicks out here in Podunk, WI. My buddy has been bugging me for a couple years to build us something to shoot at out of metal so we can just hear if we hit it. He bought the top and lower small targets so I just welded them on, then made a couple bigger ones and a quick stand. Looking forward to doing some damage to it soon...


----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2017)

I have a pretty good sense of direction, thankfully.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 10, 2017)

007 said:


> Too bad Spoonman isn't still around. He likes his AR's and shootin' and such. I just finished up a quickie job on plinker targets for us hicks out here in Podunk, WI. My buddy has been bugging me for a couple years to build us something to shoot at out of metal so we can just hear if we hit it. He bought the top and lower small targets so I just welded them on, then made a couple bigger ones and a quick stand. Looking forward to doing some damage to it soon...



Just out of curiosity do you let folks know when the range goes hot downrange?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 10, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > CeeCee said:
> ...



Reminds me of a story of an elderly lady who parked her car and went into the large shopping mall.  She forgot which door she had come in and had no idea where it was and she was not able to walk long distances.  A couple of teenage Boy Scouts offered their assistance, and she told them that it was a light blue Chevy station wagon.  No, she didn't know the year model or tag number.

They were gone for some time and eventually returned to advise her they had been all over the parking lots on all sides and there was only one blue Chevy station wagon out there and it had a canoe on top.

"Oh" she said.  "I forgot about that canoe. . . "


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 10, 2017)

007 said:


> Too bad Spoonman isn't still around. He likes his AR's and shootin' and such. I just finished up a quickie job on plinker targets for us hicks out here in Podunk, WI. My buddy has been bugging me for a couple years to build us something to shoot at out of metal so we can just hear if we hit it. He bought the top and lower small targets so I just welded them on, then made a couple bigger ones and a quick stand. Looking forward to doing some damage to it soon...



Informative, but just looking the trajectory of those, you sure better be a darn good shot.


----------



## Kat (Apr 10, 2017)

Oh. What happened to Spoonman?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 10, 2017)

Kat said:


> Oh. What happened to Spoonman?



He just got busy in real life.  He pops in ever few months maybe still wearing his Thanksgiving or Christmas avatar and says hello.  And then he's off again somewhere.


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 10, 2017)

When I bought the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate it was my first, and so far, only real estate purchase.  I was nervous and vulnerable the day of the closing.

I was escorted through a labyrinth of office cubicals in the bank headquarters.  I spent the next half hour or so signing my name and writing the biggest check of my life.

When it was all over but the paying, I rose from the desk and made my way out.  I turned right and was gently told to make a left.  Just the opposite at the next three way intersection.  So, when I came to a fork in the road for the third time, I took Yogi Berra's advice.  "When you come to a fork in the road, take it."

Wrong again!  After two more wrong turns, I commented to the loan officer 'escorting' me from the closing, "The architect who designed this corn maze from office space must have earned a solid D in Architecture School."

She sighed and said, "My husband was the principle architect for our renovation."

Another red letter day for me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 10, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> When I bought the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate it was my first, and so far, only real estate purchase.  I was nervous and vulnerable the day of the closing.
> 
> I was escorted through a labyrinth of office cubicals in the bank headquarters.  I spent the next half hour or so signing my name and writing the biggest check of my life.
> 
> ...



That's almost as bad as coming back to work after an extended vacation one time and asking my co-worker when the baby is due.  She replied she had already had it and was back to work.  Awkward. . .


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 10, 2017)

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Hombre's sore toes,
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
SFC Ollie and his special project.
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Sixfoot, Spoonman, and all others we hope will find their way back.

Sunset over Hawaii


----------



## Gracie (Apr 11, 2017)

Ooh...that is so pretty!


----------



## Kat (Apr 11, 2017)

Yes, it is!


----------



## esthermoon (Apr 11, 2017)

Yesterday I wore some shoes I didn't use to wear in a million years....
and the result was this 
It looks like nothing but today I had many problems to walk...


----------



## Sbiker (Apr 11, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> Yesterday I wore some shoes I didn't use to wear in a million years....
> and the result was this
> It looks like nothing but today I had many problems to walk...View attachment 121299



Not an easy problem, but try to use adhesive plaster. Women frequently use it, wearing shoes, even before they get similar result...


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 11, 2017)

007 said:


> Too bad Spoonman isn't still around. He likes his AR's and shootin' and such. I just finished up a quickie job on plinker targets for us hicks out here in Podunk, WI. My buddy has been bugging me for a couple years to build us something to shoot at out of metal so we can just hear if we hit it. He bought the top and lower small targets so I just welded them on, then made a couple bigger ones and a quick stand. Looking forward to doing some damage to it soon...



Anything the neighbor in the background did to you in particular?


----------



## esthermoon (Apr 11, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday I wore some shoes I didn't use to wear in a million years....
> ...


Thanks Sbiker!


----------



## Sbiker (Apr 11, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 11, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> Yesterday I wore some shoes I didn't use to wear in a million years....
> and the result was this
> It looks like nothing but today I had many problems to walk...View attachment 121299



Oh, so sorry esthermoon.  There is nothing more miserable than having your feet hurt.  Of course you are still young and no doubt fashionable.  I am old enough to be fashionably eccentric, so I don't have to wear shoes that hurt me anymore.  

Sbiker had a good idea.  If you can find some moleskin, that could also help until you heal up I think.


----------



## esthermoon (Apr 11, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday I wore some shoes I didn't use to wear in a million years....
> ...


Hi Foxfyre! 
Thanks for your advice! 
First of all I've destroyed those guilty shoes... They won't hurt me anymore


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 11, 2017)

Hi all, been a little busy working on getting the house.  Yesterday I discovered that even if we rolled our IRAs over to self directed IRAs (use self directed to "invest" in the house) we would loose $13,000 so that option is gone, digging through boxes of files I've already packed for documents I didn't know we needed mostly because I decided to go VA for the loan.  Next I get to do our taxes but that shouldn't be hard, just a couple of hours.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 11, 2017)

Was just thinking...  This is a good day to have a good day!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 11, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Hi all, been a little busy working on getting the house.  Yesterday I discovered that even if we rolled our IRAs over to self directed IRAs (use self directed to "invest" in the house) we would loose $13,000 so that option is gone, digging through boxes of files I've already packed for documents I didn't know we needed mostly because I decided to go VA for the loan.  Next I get to do our taxes but that shouldn't be hard, just a couple of hours.



Hope you don't have any problem getting the VA loan.  The last time we did a refi we tried to go the VA route, but they wanted so much stuff we finally gave up and just got a conventional loan through our bank--it was easy sailing to do that though.  I still have to do our taxes too though.  I have Thursday night set aside for that.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 11, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, been a little busy working on getting the house.  Yesterday I discovered that even if we rolled our IRAs over to self directed IRAs (use self directed to "invest" in the house) we would loose $13,000 so that option is gone, digging through boxes of files I've already packed for documents I didn't know we needed mostly because I decided to go VA for the loan.  Next I get to do our taxes but that shouldn't be hard, just a couple of hours.
> ...


Not a refi, first time homebuyer (been more than 3 years since we owned) so the process is easier.  As for taxes, ours were easy though we ended up having to pay, early IRA withdraws, I'm just glad we had the money or the government would have deducted certain amounts from my monthly SSDI to pay it back.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 11, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Was just thinking...  This is a good day to have a good day!


You're not doing taxes, are ya......


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 11, 2017)

Hey Ringel, computer question: I can't get my Windows 7 PC to see my Linux PCs.  I can connect to them, and the Linux PCs can see the Windows PC fine, but when I open the network places on the Windows PC, nothing shows up.  I have to run \\ to connect to the Linux machines.  Do you have any idea why that's the case?  I've never had a problem with my Vista PC seeing the Linux machines on the network.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 11, 2017)

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Hombre's sore toes,
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
SFC Ollie and his special project.
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Sixfoot, Spoonman, and all others we hope will find their way back.

Sunset over southeast Alabama


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 11, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Hey Ringel, computer question: I can't get my Windows 7 PC to see my Linux PCs.  I can connect to them, and the Linux PCs can see the Windows PC fine, but when I open the network places on the Windows PC, nothing shows up.  I have to run \\ to connect to the Linux machines.  Do you have any idea why that's the case?  I've never had a problem with my Vista PC seeing the Linux machines on the network.


How to Enable File Sharing & Change the Workgroup in Ubuntu Linux | Digital Citizen

Hope this helps.

Oh and make sure they're all on the same network.  If it's set for 'Public' in Windows that may be your problem.


----------



## Sbiker (Apr 12, 2017)

Day of Cosmonautics!  Hope, next decades humankind will reach another celestial bodies by piloted expeditions!

"Earth is the cradle for humanity...
...but one cannot live in a cradle forever."


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 12, 2017)

I have had my taxes done for five weeks now.  The IRS has had plenty of time to loose my W-2s and a 8880 form.  Those have been faxed.  Hopefully they give up soon and send the refund.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 12, 2017)

Good morning lovely people!  Nice day here with a high of 78!  Getting ready to go to my daughter's on the coast very early Friday morning.

Fresno's weather will be nice for Easter, theirs will be crappy and rain ....oh well it's an easy choice.

Alone in nice weather in Fresno on Easter or with loved ones in Monterey and crappy weather....

I choose Fresno...just kidding.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Dajjal (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Montrovant (Apr 12, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Ringel, computer question: I can't get my Windows 7 PC to see my Linux PCs.  I can connect to them, and the Linux PCs can see the Windows PC fine, but when I open the network places on the Windows PC, nothing shows up.  I have to run \\ to connect to the Linux machines.  Do you have any idea why that's the case?  I've never had a problem with my Vista PC seeing the Linux machines on the network.
> ...



Samba is installed, workgroup name is the same, Win 7 is set to workgroup rather than homegroup.  I can share files, the problem is just that the Linux machines don't show up in the list when I open the network page on Win 7.  It's odd more than problematic.  Vista never had this issue.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 12, 2017)

Good morning all.  Slept in again this morning and enjoyed that immensely.

I have mentioned that our dear friend Dana is in Salt Lake City awaiting a heart to be available for a heart transplant.  She will be there however long it takes for a suitable heart to be available and then there will be up to six months of recuperation and rehabilitation before she can come home.

She's on the vigil list and I would appreciate prayers and good vibes/positive thoughts directed her way.

Meanwhile we have been entrusted with her mini dachshund, Carly, that is her singlemost valuable and precious possession.  We are honored but there is a degree of tension too with such a responsibility.

So Monday it was time for her annual check up and shots and we dutifully take Carly to the vet.  After the examination, including urine tests, stool samples, blood tests, and three shots totaling $400--Dana paid it--we brought her home and thought that was that.  Until yesterday the vet called and said her urine showed a UTI and the blood tests showed something elevated in her liver and to come down and pick up two prescriptions to deal with it.  Another roughly $100.  Dana paid it.

We can't afford a dog.  

But we can sure enjoy this one so long as Dana pays the bills.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 12, 2017)

My dachshund is a mini also, he's 9 and so far hasn't had any problems, knock on wood.

I think he's getting too fat though, so trying to cut back with him...not easy with a dachshund.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 12, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I don't know squat about what you're talking about, but I can speak from bitter experience that we ALL are having issues with Win 7 and Win 10 that we never had with XP or Vista.  

*NOTE: I just edited this post as about up there was showing up as abut. I click on edit and it is about in the text I typed. So click on save and it again shows up as abut in the thread. I edit again and this time delete the word and retype it. This time it shows up in the thread as about. Can you computer geeks explain that one???*


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 12, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> My dachshund is a mini also, he's 9 and so far hasn't had any problems, knock on wood.
> 
> I think he's getting too fat though, so trying to cut back with him...not easy with a dachshund.



Yes when we got Carly the first time Dana went to SLC for the heart pump, she weighed in at 16 lbs--the vet said she should weigh beween 10 and 12 but didn't offer my aunt (who took her that time) any advice.  I researched it, took her off all people food, put her on a grain free diet to deal with itchy allergies which is why my aunt took her to the vet, and she weighed in at 13.2 lbs on Monday.  I was very pleased.  And she no longer needs the allergy pills that cost $1 each and she is prescribed to get twice a day.  I will gradually try to get another pound off her but won't be too diligent about that.  Carly will be 11 on May 2.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 12, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Day of Cosmonautics!  Hope, next decades humankind will reach another celestial bodies by piloted expeditions!
> 
> "Earth is the cradle for humanity...
> ...but one cannot live in a cradle forever."



That is my dream too Sbiker--I just can't believe all those enticing heavenly bodies woud be out there if there was no way that humankind would ever be able to reach them.  My scientific friends advise me that multiple warp speeds are impossible and, from an astrophysics standpoint, we will never be able to leave this galaxy and are probably limited to the nearest planets at that.

I won't believe that because I don't have to.  I agree it probaby won't happen in my lifetime, but I prefer to believe that it can and will happen.  There was a time scientists thought going to the moon would be physically impossible too.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 12, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I think if you set it for 'homegroup' that may fix it but I'm not sure, networking computers was never my strong suit, never needed to learn it.  All of mine are networked but don't ask me how I managed that besides I rarely use the network to communicate with the other computers as I have no need to do so. 
About the best I can do is what you can do, hunt for solutions online.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 12, 2017)

Yesterday was busy paperwork day, making sure I had all my tax paperwork and mortgage application paperwork, doing the taxes then printing out forms, filling them out, scanning them back in and uploading them to my bank for the loan application.  I'm fairly sure I will have to write a couple of letters of explanation for some requested documents I don't have, oh well. 
Woke up in muggy conditions (58% humidity) and I have to get cleaned up for my chiro visit, don't want to offend people....... well you know what I mean......


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 12, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> My dachshund is a mini also, he's 9 and so far hasn't had any problems, knock on wood.
> 
> I think he's getting too fat though, so trying to cut back with him...not easy with a dachshund.


My mini-doxie managed to maintain her svelte figure until her last year.  The vet was always pleased and Uschi was a healthy girl, all 17 years of her life.  I miss her still, even though my recent rescue, Penny, is cool, too.  Penny's a little overweight, she came that way.  Being of Pug heritage, I suppose a portly, stumpy body might just be the way she's meant to be.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 12, 2017)

I can't imagine my life without Pickles...maybe I  will die before he does.

It's funny though because it's a love/hate relationship 

We're always arguing, ha ha.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 12, 2017)

Beautiful weather here.  Sunny and warming up to the mid-40s during the day.  It's still dropping below freezing at night, but the snow and ice are going away pretty quickly.  I have to wait for the piles of snow to melt away before I can move my house out of the garage and am hoping that by the end of the month, I'll be outside. 
I still have to go out a couple of times each day to force one of my new mama does to nurse my orphan.  I hope my new nipples get here soon so I can get her onto a bottle.  Forcing the doe to let the little one nurse is like a wrestling match.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 12, 2017)

After Uschi died, I wasn't going to get another little dog.  But the empty place at the foot of my bed was occupied by a little weenie ghost.  So I started visiting a local adoption clinic, hoping to find a suitable place holder.  Penny was alone, didn't play like the other dogs, was shy and frightened.  I started petting her and gently picked her up.  The foster-mom was surprised that Penny allowed herself to be held.  I went a couple of weeks and really couldn't find any dog I felt would fit my lifestyle.  Then I had a dream about Penny.  I went the next weekend and brought her home.  The foster-mom was so happy that Penny had found someone, she waived the home visit.  Penny had been sent up from someplace in CA where she had been rescued after her family was forced to evacuate and abandon her.  She's still very fearful and had recently had puppies when I got her.  My buddy, who trains dogs, observed that she might have been held in a cage or kennel and handled very seldom, certainly not given a lot of human affection.  Penny's slowly coming out of her shell.  The cats remain an enigma, but at least she's not growling and snapping at them in fear, like she did initially.
I'm looking forward to good weather because both of us will benefit from "walkies".


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 12, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



From what I've gathered, homegroup only works with other Windows machines and only if they are 7 or later.  I've been doing the rounds of trying to find answers, but as is usual with Linux, it can be difficult.  It's worse in this case, I think, because it's trying to get Windows and Linux to play nice together.  

Like I said, I can share files, I just have to use the \\computername command to connect from my Win7 instead of being able to see the other PCs when I open up my network places.  Worst case is I get used to doing it that way, I just figured you might happen to have been through this kind of thing before.    Thanks for trying!


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 12, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


My Win 10 sees my Ubuntu machine, don't know what I did but it works.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 12, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> View attachment 121471


That's us........


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 12, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



My Vista machine always saw my Linux machines just fine.  I upgraded that to Win 7, but now it doesn't see the Linux machines on the network page.  I can connect to them, though, and the Linux machines see the Win 7.  I can't remember if my main PCs Win 7 boot saw my laptop with Linux.....I think that it did, but now it does not.    It's confusing and annoying, but I can still move files between all of the machines over the network, I just have to use that extra step of doing a run with \\computername.  I might accidentally figure it out one of these days.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 12, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> After Uschi died, I wasn't going to get another little dog.  But the empty place at the foot of my bed was occupied by a little weenie ghost.  So I started visiting a local adoption clinic, hoping to find a suitable place holder.  Penny was alone, didn't play like the other dogs, was shy and frightened.  I started petting her and gently picked her up.  The foster-mom was surprised that Penny allowed herself to be held.  I went a couple of weeks and really couldn't find any dog I felt would fit my lifestyle.  Then I had a dream about Penny.  I went the next weekend and brought her home.  The foster-mom was so happy that Penny had found someone, she waived the home visit.  Penny had been sent up from someplace in CA where she had been rescued after her family was forced to evacuate and abandon her.  She's still very fearful and had recently had puppies when I got her.  My buddy, who trains dogs, observed that she might have been held in a cage or kennel and handled very seldom, certainly not given a lot of human affection.  Penny's slowly coming out of her shell.  The cats remain an enigma, but at least she's not growling and snapping at them in fear, like she did initially.
> I'm looking forward to good weather because both of us will benefit from "walkies".



My aunt's Shih tzu was like that.  She was actually my cousin's rescue dog before my cousin suddenly died with meningitis long before her time.  She was my aunt's only child so Aunt Betty was totally devastated.  But she did want to take and care for Sally the Shih tzu.  When Sally was first adopted she was of uncertain age but had apparently been kept caged in a puppy mill and her sole experience was pretty much confinement and having puppies.  She was terrified of everything, shook all the time, and would hardly move from where she was put down.

But with a little love and attention, she came totally out of her shell and you couldn't find a happier, more playful, gregarious little dog anywhere.  She'll  be coming to live with Carly and us for a couple of weeks next month while my aunt vacations in Texas.  She and Carly know each other very well though as they live next door to each other when Dana is home.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 12, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> View attachment 121471



Hombre and I have done it 20 times.  And with all that experience and you do learn how to do it better each time, the 20th was still pretty much as disagreeable as the first.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 12, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Hah!  Now, for no apparent reason, my Win 7 machine suddenly shows the Linux machines in the network page.


----------



## 007 (Apr 12, 2017)

Well, as luck would have it, my kitty corner neighbor to the back of me is a carpenter. Just had him stop over and take a look at my shop. Going to tear off all the metal siding and foam insulation because the builder of this place never put any sheathing on it outside, and the BUGS crawl in under it like the front door is open, and I'm so sick of it I could spit fire. The box elder bugs are in EVERYTHING. So, going to put a real nice timber colored vinyl siding on it instead and trash the metal. Going to eliminate a couple windows too. Can't wait to get that project started. He said if I wanted to help he'd take off wages for me too, sounded real good to me.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 12, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Did you finally turn them on........


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 12, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...





Unfortunately, I was on the Linux boot of this PC, and it spontaneously turned itself off again.  No idea what that's about.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 12, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Mongo not know. 

I do know if the other machines are off or in sleep/hibernate mode the network will not see them.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 12, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Chilly 64 right now in Foley. Today's high will be 69 after a week of low 80's.
> ...


It was great to get out. I made it back on Friday and after my Dr.'s appointment on Monday. I was at Doc's from noon til 3 and afriend picked me up at 4:30 and we headed to my partner's house for a shrimp boil. After dinner, Max and I enjoyed a couple Fuente e Fuente Opus X cigars that I had bought for just such an occasion. Fantastic cigar, but at $30 a piece not an every day smoke.
I got home about 11, exhausted but happy.
OH doctor's report: I am healing very well according to the doc and he removed the cast and replaced it with a removable imobilizer. I take it off a great deal when I'm just lying in bed and a couple times a day, I sit either on the edge of the bed and slide my foot back and forth to work on range of motion. I'm up to about 70 degrees so far.
The skin is still quite tender and accounts for the majority of my pain. The good news is I'm down to 1 to 2 Oxycontins a day.
I'm still not to put any weight on it. Next visit is May 8th. Hopefully I'll be able to start getting back to something like normal then.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 12, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Yep.  When the pain level is down to being controlled by an Ibuprofen or Naproxen now and then, you'll know your almost there.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 12, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Sounds like a great day!  The time we get to spend and share with friends (especially $30 cigars) are precious.  Many more of those days are in your future.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 12, 2017)

peach174 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a new one for me...I've had cats who ate cantelope, avocado, and any number of odd things, but Sherman just topped them all.  I made up a batch of chicken curry for my dinner, with enough to make a lunch for work.  I didn't think I needed a cover, so I left it on the stove top until it cooled enough to pack.  Sherman first picked out all the chicken, then he went back and finished off the onions, carrots, and _jalepeno peppers_ I had added to the curry sauce with the chicken.  Little shit ate the whole meal's worth of curry!
> ...


Everything still OK with you, Peach?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 12, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > After Uschi died, I wasn't going to get another little dog.  But the empty place at the foot of my bed was occupied by a little weenie ghost.  So I started visiting a local adoption clinic, hoping to find a suitable place holder.  Penny was alone, didn't play like the other dogs, was shy and frightened.  I started petting her and gently picked her up.  The foster-mom was surprised that Penny allowed herself to be held.  I went a couple of weeks and really couldn't find any dog I felt would fit my lifestyle.  Then I had a dream about Penny.  I went the next weekend and brought her home.  The foster-mom was so happy that Penny had found someone, she waived the home visit.  Penny had been sent up from someplace in CA where she had been rescued after her family was forced to evacuate and abandon her.  She's still very fearful and had recently had puppies when I got her.  My buddy, who trains dogs, observed that she might have been held in a cage or kennel and handled very seldom, certainly not given a lot of human affection.  Penny's slowly coming out of her shell.  The cats remain an enigma, but at least she's not growling and snapping at them in fear, like she did initially.
> ...


Penny is pretty devoted to me, and she adores my buddy, the dog whisperer.  But even the two of us have to move slowly and not try to grab her up too suddenly.  She's a little tough to recover off leash, but she's learning to come when called.  Mostly, she likes playing "get me", approaching almost close enough to pick up and then dashing off.  I usually just ignore her and go where I want her to come.  If you don't chase her, she quits the "get me" game pretty quickly.  She's also not very well housebroken, although she is kennel trained.  I've been working at getting her to use a wee-wee pad.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 12, 2017)

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Hombre's sore toes,
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
SFC Ollie and his special project.
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Sixfoot, Spoonman, and all others we hope will find their way back.

Sunset over Ho Chi MInh City


----------



## 007 (Apr 13, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Been talking with my old Reno HD tech buddy, Boya, up in Anchorage lately. He called me the other night crying and very upset. I could tell he'd been drinking, but he lives with his parents and, well, when you're 40 something, I just don't think that's a very good idea. I guess his mother has been giving him a hard time, and his girl friend had left him, but I'll tell ya, I think Alaska is a hard place to live. I think with no sun for months in the long, cold winter and then sun all night long in the summer, people are prone to turn to drinking and drugs and such, and it's tough. IDK GW, am I wrong? As much as I'd like to visit Alaska, I don't think I'd ever want to live there.


----------



## 007 (Apr 13, 2017)

I'm almost perplexed, but I have 42 followers on twitter, and I just got back on there two months ago. Myself I'm only following 22 people, like President Trump and such, the Ghost Adventures guys, one friend, and when I check the people that follow me, I see they're following like THOUSANDS of other people. How is it possible to keep up with all them? If I don't look at it for a couple days, I have read back quite a ways. If I was following thousands like some of these people, I'd never be able to keep up with them all... so do people just follow whoever on there? What good does that do? Anybody else on twitter?


----------



## Gracie (Apr 13, 2017)

I am.

WanderingGracie is my nic. 
Follow me and I will follow you. I think I have about 170 something followers. Prolly due to me posting pics from Pinterest. 

Anywho...I never thought I would ever say this, but I am SO SICK of RAIN!!!


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 13, 2017)

007 said:


> I'm almost perplexed, but I have 42 followers on twitter, and I just got back on there two months ago. Myself I'm only following 22 people, like President Trump and such, the Ghost Adventures guys, one friend, and when I check the people that follow me, I see they're following like THOUSANDS of other people. How is it possible to keep up with all them? If I don't look at it for a couple days, I have read back quite a ways. If I was following thousands like some of these people, I'd never be able to keep up with them all... so do people just follow whoever on there? What good does that do? Anybody else on twitter?



It's like a contest to see who can have the most followers, and that's about all it really means to most of those people.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 13, 2017)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Definitely.  I had a friend whose husband was stationed (with the military) up in Alaska for a few years, and she said a lot of people suffered from depression and that they actually do light therapy up there.  I don't really know what "light therapy" is though.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 121471
> ...



I won't ask what you're talking about here.    I'll just let my imagination run away!


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 13, 2017)

007 said:


> I'm almost perplexed, but I have 42 followers on twitter, and I just got back on there two months ago. Myself I'm only following 22 people, like President Trump and such, the Ghost Adventures guys, one friend, and when I check the people that follow me, I see they're following like THOUSANDS of other people. How is it possible to keep up with all them? If I don't look at it for a couple days, I have read back quite a ways. If I was following thousands like some of these people, I'd never be able to keep up with them all... so do people just follow whoever on there? What good does that do? Anybody else on twitter?


 I am on twitter and I have 248 followers. I am following 719. Obviously I cannot read everything that people post. I just go on twitter and scroll down the page until I am tired of scrolling then I refresh the page to read new stuff.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 13, 2017)

007 said:


> I'm almost perplexed, but I have 42 followers on twitter, and I just got back on there two months ago. Myself I'm only following 22 people, like President Trump and such, the Ghost Adventures guys, one friend, and when I check the people that follow me, I see they're following like THOUSANDS of other people. How is it possible to keep up with all them? If I don't look at it for a couple days, I have read back quite a ways. If I was following thousands like some of these people, I'd never be able to keep up with them all... so do people just follow whoever on there? What good does that do? Anybody else on twitter?



I am on Twitter and I do follow most of the more prominent politicians and media personalities that I most admire.  You must have tweeted something pretty provocative to have amassed a lot of followers in a short time though.  But those who do have a strong and persistent message do pick up followers.  For the rest of us., unless you're rich and famous, posting on Twitter is like shouting into an empty canyon.  It is unlikely anybody you know or anybody who cares will see your tweet.  I just mostly comment on what the rich and famous are tweeting.

And just like Facebook, you are only going to see a small fraction of what anybody posts on Twitter.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 13, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...



ROFL.  I would like to stir the pot here, but in truth, the topic was moving (from one house to another) when I posted that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 13, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



There are some people who are seriously affected by the diminished hours of daylight in the winter even in the lower 48.  And there are large light panels that mimic the light from the sun that people sit beside for awhile every day to compensate for that.  Of course the syndrome would be significantly magnified in Alaska.

I do not suffer from lack of sunlight syndrome and I don't mind dreary overcast skies though those are pretty rare where I live. And I am a winter person.  I think I could easily live in Alaska. But the sun lovers and those who hate the cold no doubt do have a tough time in Alaska.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 13, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm almost perplexed, but I have 42 followers on twitter, and I just got back on there two months ago. Myself I'm only following 22 people, like President Trump and such, the Ghost Adventures guys, one friend, and when I check the people that follow me, I see they're following like THOUSANDS of other people. How is it possible to keep up with all them? If I don't look at it for a couple days, I have read back quite a ways. If I was following thousands like some of these people, I'd never be able to keep up with them all... so do people just follow whoever on there? What good does that do? Anybody else on twitter?
> ...



I think it is true of some for sure.  Nobody really has 1000 friends but somebody famous, like my national champion rodeo great nephew has well over that number who know who he is and who have befriended him on Facebook or follow him on Twitter.  And because he has no reason not to, he befriends them.

None of the rich and famous I have followed on Twitter, however, have chosen to follow me.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 13, 2017)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


You are correct about long,cold winters. We call that depression that drives folks to drink, drugs, and destruction of self and others "cabin fever".  It helps to have a hobby, or two if you aren't the outdoors type.  Generally,you either love Alaska or you get out as soon as possible.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 13, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Summer?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...





When I lived in Minnesota I had a problem with lack of sunlight.  During the dead of winter I'd have to be at work at 8:00 am and drove in darkness.  When I got off at 5:00 pm it was already dark.  

Maybe the -15 below temps contributed....I dunno.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I live in a city that has 300+ sunny days a year but I prefer cloudy and cold...I too could live easily in Alaska.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 13, 2017)

Was just thinking...  If you start off every day by eating a live frog nothing else worse would happen to you!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 13, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I'm sure they didn't help.     I would get antsy when we lived in north central Kansas and had one of those polar vortex kinds of cold where the temperature never got above or only barely about 0 degrees f for a couple of weeks.  That was nerve wracking and a little scary because loss of power and therefore heat in most of the house could be disastrous.  We did have a large wood burning fireplace in the family room but it was on the lower level of a bi-level and probably would not have kept the pipes from freezing.

Up on the mountain we had a much smaller house and a wood burning fireplace with a Strader insert that was so efficient that it literally would keep the living area very comfortable and keep the remainder of the house well above freezing.  Which was good because we seemed to lose power out there often.  We made sure we never ran out of firewood.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 13, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Albuquerque probably has 350+ days with at least some sun and I agree.  I look forward to clouds and rain or snow.  And I do feel better when temperatures are much cooler than hot.  But I find as I get older, I also tolerate the heat better and the cold less.  It is probably all relative.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 13, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Was just thinking...  If you start off every day by eating a live frog nothing else worse would happen to you!



Not much because of the poor frog.  But I had to give up fishing when I started feeling sorry for the fish.   And then the live bait I often used to catch them--even worms.  

I won't cook a live lobster because I just can't bring myself to plunk the poor thing into the boiling water or behead it if it is to be cooked some other way.

I know.  I know.  Somebody had to kill the chicken or pig or cow or sheep or fish or seafood or whatever meat I buy at the grocery store or the wild fowl or game we are blessed with that others sometimes give us.  I am just so very grateful it wasn't me.     (I'm hopeless.)


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 13, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Was just thinking...  If you start off every day by eating a live frog nothing else worse would happen to you!



Same for the frog...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 13, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Was just thinking...  If you start off every day by eating a live frog nothing else worse would happen to you!


So, how are the frogs in your part of the country?  We have a frog here, but its blood is mostly glycol and it hibernates in the frozen ponds all winter.  It's about an inch long.  We don't bother to eat them because they aren't even a small bite, let alone a mouth full.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 13, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Was just thinking...  If you start off every day by eating a live frog nothing else worse would happen to you!
> ...



Now that's news.  I never in a million years would have thought about frogs in Alaska.  And if anybody had asked me, I would have said probably not given the length of the winters.  Live and learn.


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 13, 2017)

I saw one of those old pop top soda can tabs today.  It was paved into a little used city park road.  Like a fossil, it laid in the asphalt yet still silver, but not shiny.

I wondered to myself when was the last time I saw one of those?  It was after the last time I saw a mimeograph, after I first saw a bar code.  Lots of things aren't here anymore.  Smudge pots used to mark out construction areas before the orange barrel.  Montgomery Wards where we bought school clothes before The Gap.  Ramblers where we invented love making and cruised to and from high school.

The Easter Pageant on the Hillside was a rousing success Palm Sunday evening.  Possibly one of our least flawed performances, a sunny evening (the pageant begins at six) with temperatures in the mid sixties and a crowd of over 200 made the whole shebang a wonderful experience for everyone.  Our final show is again at six but Saturday evening.  If you're in our neck of the woods for Easter, you can't do better for free entertainment and a truly uplifting message.

As I am a tenor, I provide the voices of the two thieves crucified along side Jesus.  You need a tenor for blood cuddling shrieks of pain.  Baritones are great moaners, but I doubt one would moan when nails are driven through your flesh.  So, inside the sound booth where all the voice acting takes place, I smack a hatchet with the handle of a butter knife while I scream my head off.

One audience member who has been coming for years told me last week that 'it just isn't spring until I hear you screaming!'

Now, when have you ever heard a sentence like that?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 13, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> I saw one of those old pop top soda can tabs today.  It was paved into a little used city park road.  Like a fossil, it laid in the asphalt yet still silver, but not shiny.
> 
> I wondered to myself when was the last time I saw one of those?  It was after the last time I saw a mimeograph, after I first saw a bar code.  Lots of things aren't here anymore.  Smudge pots used to mark out construction areas before the orange barrel.  Montgomery Wards where we bought school clothes before The Gap.  Ramblers where we invented love making and cruised to and from high school.
> 
> ...



Not ever.  At least directed at me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 13, 2017)

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Hombre's sore toes,
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
SFC Ollie and his special project.
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Sixfoot, Spoonman, and all others we hope will find their way back.

Sunset from the top of Sandia Crest overlooking Albuquerque.  The silvery line running through the center of the photo is the Rio Grande.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 14, 2017)

Good morning! As soon as the sun rises I'm leaving for my daughter's ....she told me to come early because we have a lot to do. They just got home from Hawaii very late last night and California has a 3 hr time difference with Hawaii so I can't imagine them being up early...but I'll be there!! 

Hope everyone has a Good Friday!


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 14, 2017)

I have to clean out my fridge today.  Something stinks in there.  I'm scared.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 14, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I have to clean out my fridge today.  Something stinks in there.  I'm scared.



Bunny treats that went bad?


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 14, 2017)

Off to see if my credit union is practicing religion this morning.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 14, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Off to see if my credit union is practicing religion this morning.



Sounds serious.  Good luck.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 14, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I have to clean out my fridge today.  Something stinks in there.  I'm scared.



Don't you just hate that?  You know you're going to find something yucky in there and you don't want to but you have to.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 14, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Off to see if my credit union is practicing religion this morning.
> ...



They were open and the banking is done!

At some point today, a customer will say "I was hoping to have the car for the weekend".  Well, if we can find a financial institution to finance you today and then your insurance company is open we probably can.  Likelihood of that happening, minimal.  It will of course, be all my fault.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 14, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



And you are the one relegated to extend apologies for the delay too I suspect.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 14, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> And you are the one relegated to extend apologies for the delay too I suspect.



...with a smile.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 14, 2017)

Am I the only one that sees the utilization of this beautiful work of art compared to todays horrible Calendars? You have to be within 18 inches of calendars to read the light ink and small daily boxes...





Try reading a calendar like this from across the room...





Is this just me getting old and persnickety?


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 14, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


It's obviously your fault.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Am I the only one that sees the utilization of this beautiful work of art compared to todays horrible Calendars? You have to be within 18 inches of calendars to read the light ink and small daily boxes...
> 
> View attachment 121684
> 
> ...


Yes.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 14, 2017)

Got word yesterday the house we were looking to get is listed as pending, someone else got an offer in first.  It did have an offer a couple of months ago that fell through so one never knows.  In the mean time we continue to search and hope the loan officer get back to us soon.........


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 14, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Am I the only one that sees the utilization of this beautiful work of art compared to todays horrible Calendars? You have to be within 18 inches of calendars to read the light ink and small daily boxes...
> 
> View attachment 121684
> 
> ...


I learned years ago that buying a calendar early inNovember for the upcoming year is important.  If you procrastinate you might be stuck like I was years back with a choice between kittens or professional wrestlers to look at hanging on the kitchen wall.

Back in my grade school days our classroom calendar was provided by a local insurance agent.  He bought them for every classroom in the city.  They were big enough to read, even from the back row of desks.  Holidays were highlighted in red and there was plenty of space for Mrs. Taft to scratch in occasions for specific dates.

But I never bought a policy from that insurance agent.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 14, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> I learned years ago that buying a calendar early inNovember for the upcoming year is important.



Nosmo that may very well be my problem... I don't buy calendars... My daughter sends me the Grandson's photo calendar, but it is always the one I can't read from across the room... When I was growing up the old reliable First National Bank of Effingham always had a piece of wall real estate in any kitchen we broke bread in. Chock full of information on both sides of each page... A mini Farmers almanac of sort... I long for the days...

Buying a calendar seems a little sacrilegious, when all those advertising calendars were competing for space in your domicile... Excuse me while I crawl off and be persnickety...


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 14, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Got word yesterday the house we were looking to get is listed as pending, someone else got an offer in first.  It did have an offer a couple of months ago that fell through so one never knows.  In the mean time we continue to search and hope the loan officer get back to us soon.........



Shoot.  There's always something isn't there.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 14, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Am I the only one that sees the utilization of this beautiful work of art compared to todays horrible Calendars? You have to be within 18 inches of calendars to read the light ink and small daily boxes...
> 
> View attachment 121684
> 
> ...



Every year for Christmas my daughter gives me a calendar with different beautiful horses depicted each month.  I love horses.  But this year's calendar has beautiful horse photos, but the print on the calendar itself is so light I have to get right up to it to read it.  I hate that.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 14, 2017)

Just a public service notice here...  Don't forget to leave a carrot out tomorrow night for the Easter Bunny.  Funny thing about that Easter Bunny.  I never really bought in to the idea of Santa Claus but when I found out there was no "real" Easter Bunny I became deeply depressed and nearly failed the 8th grade.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 14, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


Here's a picture of one of the blighters.  They're only about an inch long.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 14, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one that sees the utilization of this beautiful work of art compared to todays horrible Calendars? You have to be within 18 inches of calendars to read the light ink and small daily boxes...
> ...


I always like getting a Boris Vallejo fantasy calendar.


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 14, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...


I go for the fine art calendar.  Van Gogh, Michelangelo, Gaugan.  I like photography too, but not the Ansel Adams stuff.  

Maybe it's because I have never been to the west.  I had a project in Portland, Oregon once.  But it was just a week and all I saw was the hotel room and the chip yard where tons of oil chips were being measured by me and the crew for which I administered respirator fit testing and operation.  

So, no wide open spaces, no glorious mountain vistas.  

This year's calendar is photos of New York City since the turn of the twentieth century.

I wondered when in this new millennium we would have to make that twentieth century turn specific.  I wondered how long it would take popular culture to say 'Twenty Secenteen" instead of "Two Thousand Seventeen".


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 14, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


New York and similar warrens make me claustrophobic.  I took my daughter to Times Square for New Years in 1993...what a zoo!  We were only a few blocks away from where they drop the ball, the family next to us (Granma, Granpa, Mom, Dad, and Granddaughter) were also visiting their first New Year's Eve celebration there.  They were from Queens.  Some people don't get around much, some of us do.  I'm in Alaska because I choose to be here.
I'd welcome you to visit my wide open spaces.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 14, 2017)

Making paprika chicken breasts with home fries and broccoli.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 14, 2017)

I was bad......  I cooked the potatoes in bacon grease and butter.......  Might have it again this time next year.......


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 14, 2017)

I splurged on a cluster of Dungeness crab, steamed and dipped in garlic butter.  Tonight's dinner will be miso soup with mushrooms, serrano peppers and green onions.  Tomorrow's breakfast: grits with scrambled eggs.


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 14, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


There's an energy there that makes me thrive.  I've done New Year's Eve there too.  2004/5.

But that wasn't my first visit.  I can see how mid-town on that particular night can make for claustrophobia.  I was up on Seventh Avenue and 58th Street.  Every ten minutes or so, the cops would open the south side barriers and let us move south one block, getting closer to Times  Square.

Note that I said 'move' because I was packed into that crowd so tightly a sardines had nothing on me.  I'm sure that, someplace in the middle of the intersection, my feet actually swiped across the asphalt.

I spent months in New York on States Island at our Navy base there.  Directly below the Staen Island anchorage for the Verrazano Narrows BBridge.  Then it was out just beyond JFK airport to Valley Stream, NY and our Navy housing units there.  So south Brooklyn became very familiar, very quickly.  Weekends were spent in Manhattan.

I have the same relationship with Philadelphia, Boston, and Washington, D.C.  I've been lucky to have got around the way I did.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 14, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> I splurged on a cluster of Dungeness crab, steamed and dipped in garlic butter.  Tonight's dinner will be miso soup with mushrooms, serrano peppers and green onions.  Tomorrow's breakfast: grits with scrambled eggs.


I stopped eating grits when I couldn't have them with bacon, butter and cheese.........  
Tonight's' desert/snack is going to be an apple, tomorrow morning probably oatmeal and a chicken caesar salad for dinner though I'll make scrambled eggs with chicken and feta cheese for the wife for breakfast.  
However a trip up to Las Cruses might be in order to go to Dion's for a salad....... nah, I'll wait for a pizza craving to strike........


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 14, 2017)

When I lived in Alexandria, VA, I'd travel to DC on weekends bicycle in tow, and traverse the Mall to visit the sundry museums.  There are lots of interesting attractions there.  My job took me to many places closed to all but the most dedicated researchers, including the library of Congress.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 14, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



I'm with some of the others in that I don't enjoy the big city that much.  I don't mind going and tarrying a bit to attend a meeting or an event or take in a show or something, but I quickly become uncomfortable with the masses of people who are everywhere and seemingly  uninvolved or unconnected with one another. The constant noise of traffic, horns, sirens becomes grating and the feeling of being penned in and restricted frustrating.  For me energy comes from the high desert or the mountain vistas, or the mighty river shared with others who understand it.

But I do believe you when you feel the energy of the city as I know many others who feel the same.

And its a very good thing that we don't all want to be in the same place because it sure would get crowded there.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 14, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I splurged on a cluster of Dungeness crab, steamed and dipped in garlic butter.  Tonight's dinner will be miso soup with mushrooms, serrano peppers and green onions.  Tomorrow's breakfast: grits with scrambled eggs.
> ...


I luvs me some good grits.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 14, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> When I lived in Alexandria, VA, I'd travel to DC on weekends bicycle in tow, and traverse the Mall to visit the sundry museums.  There are lots of interesting attractions there.  My job took me to many places closed to all but the most dedicated researchers, including the library of Congress.



Our daughter lived in Alexandria when she was working in DC.  We were right across the street from the Pentagon Mall and the Capital building was clearly visible from her balcony.  The Pentagon was clearly visible from her down the hall friends' balcony.  We were thrilled to be there in the nation's capital.  And we were thrilled to get out of there by the time our vacation was over.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 14, 2017)

Our son and his family are here this weekend and tonight I prepared a simple dinner of chicken fried steak, mashed potatoes, gravy that was some of the best I've eaten (she says immodestly) and green beans flavored with a touch of bacon.  After while we'll have the cherry pie and ice cream.

There were no leftovers.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 14, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > When I lived in Alexandria, VA, I'd travel to DC on weekends bicycle in tow, and traverse the Mall to visit the sundry museums.  There are lots of interesting attractions there.  My job took me to many places closed to all but the most dedicated researchers, including the library of Congress.
> ...


I could do the National Mall with my eyes closed due to being a tour guide for all friends and family that visited not to mention many other sites in DC and Balmer..........  Baltimore to the non locals.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 14, 2017)

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Boedicca's Dad,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Hombre's sore toes,
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
SFC Ollie and his special project.
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Sixfoot, Spoonman, and all others we hope will find their way back.

Sunset over New York City


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 15, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I have to clean out my fridge today.  Something stinks in there.  I'm scared.


Hopefully when you're done, you'll come attend to mine. There is stuff in there that was already gone when I broke mt knee.


----------



## esthermoon (Apr 15, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I have to clean out my fridge today.  Something stinks in there.  I'm scared.
> ...


Hi Ernie! 
How are you? How is your knee today?


----------



## esthermoon (Apr 15, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I have to clean out my fridge today.  Something stinks in there.  I'm scared.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 15, 2017)

It was a rotisserie chicken that I had wrapped up and shoved in the back of the fridge and forgot about.  God, that smelled SO bad.


----------



## esthermoon (Apr 15, 2017)

It happens sometimes Chris! Once I did the same thing with some Korean food...it smelled so bad


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 15, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Making paprika chicken breasts with home fries and broccoli.



Ok you win....I do believe I will have to make paprika chicken tonight....that and tandoori chicken is my favorite ways to make chicken.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 15, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I am going to the DC area first weekend in May...never been there...looking forward to it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 15, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> It was a rotisserie chicken that I had wrapped up and shoved in the back of the fridge and forgot about.  God, that smelled SO bad.


That's why ya keep an open box of baking soda in the fridge so you don't smell it and in time it will become mummified...... then you can donate it to science.......


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 15, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Our son and his family are here this weekend and tonight I prepared a simple dinner of chicken fried steak, mashed potatoes, gravy that was some of the best I've eaten (she says immodestly) and green beans flavored with a touch of bacon.  After while we'll have the cherry pie and ice cream.
> 
> There were no leftovers.



Pie...love pie...what ever happened to the good ol' pie and coffee places?....


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 15, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Just realize traffic is a nightmare then gets worse during the rush times which last for hours on end.  Everything is overpriced but then again the cost of living there is one of the highest in the nation.  Oh and don't drink the water.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 15, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



It is a pilgrimage everybody should make.    For the first timer there is so much to see and do.  You could spend a month alone at the Smithsonian and only scratch the surface.  We enjoyed boat tours on the Potomac and visited all the usual monuments and historical sites, toured the Capital Building, the White House, a short side trip to Monticello, etc. not all on the same trip of course.

Don't order Mexican food there though.  It really sucks.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 15, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Our son and his family are here this weekend and tonight I prepared a simple dinner of chicken fried steak, mashed potatoes, gravy that was some of the best I've eaten (she says immodestly) and green beans flavored with a touch of bacon.  After while we'll have the cherry pie and ice cream.
> ...



The best are pretty much in our kitchen these days.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 15, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



However you CAN make a U-turn there anywhere you want to--middle of the block or whatever.  I've never seen anything like it.  But if you miss your turn, add 30 minutes to your itinerary.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 15, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


There were only two tex-mex places I found in the 35 years I was there that were good, Casa Chimayo in Manassas and the Tortilla Factory in Herndon both of which have closed.  There was also Pollo Inca in Herndon that was awesome.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 15, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Our son and his family are here this weekend and tonight I prepared a simple dinner of chicken fried steak, mashed potatoes, gravy that was some of the best I've eaten (she says immodestly) and green beans flavored with a touch of bacon.  After while we'll have the cherry pie and ice cream.
> ...


----------



## esthermoon (Apr 15, 2017)

Here it's April 16th 
Happy Easter to everybody!


----------



## OldLady (Apr 15, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> Here it's April 16th
> Happy Easter to everybody! View attachment 121823







Same to you, Esther.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 15, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> Here it's April 16th
> Happy Easter to everybody! View attachment 121823



And blessings to you esthermoon.


----------



## esthermoon (Apr 15, 2017)

OldLady and Foxfyre


----------



## boedicca (Apr 15, 2017)

I'm in a bit of shock right now.  My dad had a heart attack last night, and while we were at the emergency room, my brother also had heart problems (he has afib).  They are both in the hospital right now.  I am so worried.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 15, 2017)

boedicca said:


> I'm in a bit of shock right now.  My dad had a heart attack last night, and while we were at the emergency room, my brother also had heart problems (he has afib).  They are both in the hospital right now.  I am so worried.



Good wishes for both of them, boe.  Perhaps a small silver lining is that you were already at the ER when your brother had his problems, so he was able to get help more quickly?  That must be all kinds of scary to have it happen to them both so close together.


----------



## esthermoon (Apr 15, 2017)

boedicca said:


> I'm in a bit of shock right now.  My dad had a heart attack last night, and while we were at the emergency room, my brother also had heart problems (he has afib).  They are both in the hospital right now.  I am so worried.


I'm really sorry boedicca 
Be positive, you'll see everything will be alright


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 15, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...




I have tweeted some celebrities but they have never answered  me. I sent one of my paintings into space tweeting it to the British astronaut Tim Peake while he was on the space station.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## Dajjal (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 15, 2017)

boedicca said:


> I'm in a bit of shock right now.  My dad had a heart attack last night, and while we were at the emergency room, my brother also had heart problems (he has afib).  They are both in the hospital right now.  I am so worried.



So sorry Boe.  I know that is heart wrenching and gut wrenching for you.  Both go on the list and my personal prayers will be directed your/their way.


----------



## Toro (Apr 15, 2017)

boedicca said:


> I'm in a bit of shock right now.  My dad had a heart attack last night, and while we were at the emergency room, my brother also had heart problems (he has afib).  They are both in the hospital right now.  I am so worried.



I hope he pulls through, boed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 15, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Unfortunately we didn't discover them before they closed.    The last time we tried it there was just after our boat tour so it was a high level fine dining restaurant right on the river.  They advertised themselves as Spanish/Mexican cuisine.  But oh my.  We paid three prices to get a meal that was really disappointing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 15, 2017)

Toro said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in a bit of shock right now.  My dad had a heart attack last night, and while we were at the emergency room, my brother also had heart problems (he has afib).  They are both in the hospital right now.  I am so worried.
> ...



Hey Toro .    Good to see you here.  I could have sworn you had been in the Coffee Shop before but your name wasn't on the registry, so please enjoy your first timer's complimentary beverage:


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 15, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


The only way I discovered they had closed was I had just checked online, they were still in business when we left in 2012.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 15, 2017)

Toro said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in a bit of shock right now.  My dad had a heart attack last night, and while we were at the emergency room, my brother also had heart problems (he has afib).  They are both in the hospital right now.  I am so worried.
> ...


I missed that one!  Boe, you're all in our prayers.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 15, 2017)

boedicca said:


> I'm in a bit of shock right now.  My dad had a heart attack last night, and while we were at the emergency room, my brother also had heart problems (he has afib).  They are both in the hospital right now.  I am so worried.


Take care, boedicca.  You're all in my prayers.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 15, 2017)

I think Spring is trying to sprung. But its still a tad cold. This is growing next to my creek.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 15, 2017)

Hard to get to it due to the thorny blackberry bushes.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 15, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Getting a bit better every day, Esther. Progress isn't nearly as fast as I'd like, but every day I feel a bit better.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 15, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> It was a rotisserie chicken that I had wrapped up and shoved in the back of the fridge and forgot about.  God, that smelled SO bad.


Angel, my current "project" cleaned out mine today. There were a couple of things I couldn't even identify.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 15, 2017)

Was just outside on the back poach smoking and I heard an odd sort of noise.  I looked around and saw the Easter Bunny standing there not more than 10 feet from me.  He tossed me an Easter Egg, tipped his top hat, gave me a wave and just as quickly as I saw him, he was gone.  What a nice guy!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 15, 2017)

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Hombre's sore toes,
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
Boedicca's Dad and brother,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Sixfoot, Spoonman, and all others we miss and hope to return.

Sunset over Oakland


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 15, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Our son and his family are here this weekend and tonight I prepared a simple dinner of chicken fried steak, mashed potatoes, gravy that was some of the best I've eaten (she says immodestly) and green beans flavored with a touch of bacon.  After while we'll have the cherry pie and ice cream.
> ...


I believe they call them diners.  There are still a few of them around.  Truck stops are like that.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 16, 2017)

Happy Easter!  Got my suit on and will be heading out for Easter Mass shortly.  Then comes brunch.  Bring on the chow!!!  I'm ready for it.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## saveliberty (Apr 16, 2017)

boedicca said:


> I'm in a bit of shock right now.  My dad had a heart attack last night, and while we were at the emergency room, my brother also had heart problems (he has afib).  They are both in the hospital right now.  I am so worried.



You need to avoid a heart attack.  I suggest a vacation immediately.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 16, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



I have this one Foxfyre


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 16, 2017)

Not a sanctioned egg hunt egg.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 16, 2017)

Happy Easter everybody!
You all have a great one.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 16, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Was just outside on the back poach smoking and I heard an odd sort of noise.  I looked around and saw the Easter Bunny standing there not more than 10 feet from me.  He tossed me an Easter Egg, tipped his top hat, gave me a wave and just as quickly as I saw him, he was gone.  What a nice guy!


Ya sure it wasn't a Pooka? Just askin' cause I can't seem to find Harvey anywhere.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 16, 2017)

boedicca said:


> I'm in a bit of shock right now.  My dad had a heart attack last night, and while we were at the emergency room, my brother also had heart problems (he has afib).  They are both in the hospital right now.  I am so worried.



You and them are in our prayers.

I know exactly what you are going through right now, as my husband had one on Jan. 8 th.
You ,take care.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 16, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Was just outside on the back poach smoking and I heard an odd sort of noise.  I looked around and saw the Easter Bunny standing there not more than 10 feet from me.  He tossed me an Easter Egg, tipped his top hat, gave me a wave and just as quickly as I saw him, he was gone.  What a nice guy!
> ...




That's exactly what I thought too. 
He saw a Pooka !


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2017)

Happy Easter everybody.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2017)

My great great nephew at the grocery store yesterday.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2017)

And I just got this in my e-mail.  Probably most of you can't relate.  And those of us who can are the last of that generation.

THE BASIC RULES FOR CLOTHESLINES:

1. You had to hang the socks by the toes, not the top.                                                     
2. You hung pants by the bottom/cuffs and not the waistband.                                     
3. You had to wasg the clothesline(s) before hanging any clothes.  This was done by walking the entire length of each line with a damp cloth around the lines.
4. You had to hang the clothes in a certain order, and always hang whites with whites and hang them first.
5. You never hung a shirt by the shoulders - always by the tail! What would the neighbors think?
6. Wash day on a Monday!  Clothes were not hung on weekend if there was any way to avoid it and absolutely not on Sunday.
7. Sheets and towels were hung on the outside lines to hide the 'unmentionables' in the middle.  (perverts & busybodies, y'know!)
8. It didn't matter if it was sub-zero weather... clothes would "freeze-dry."
9. ALWAYS gather the clothes pins when taking down dry clothes!  Pins left on the lines were "tacky"!  (Also they would get dirty that would transfer to wet clothes.)
10. If you were efficient, you would line the clothes up so that each item did not need two clothes pins, but shared one of the clothes pins with the next washed item.
11. Clothes off of the line before dinner time, neatly folded in the clothes basket, and ready to be ironed.  IRONED??!!  Well, that's a whole OTHER subject!
12. Long wooden pole (clothes pole) that was used to push the clotheslines up so that longer items (sheets/bedspreads etc.) didn't brush the ground and get dirty.

And now a POEM..

A clothesline was a news forecast,
to neighbors passing by,
there were no secrets you could keep,
when clothes were hung to dry.

It also was a friendly link,
for neighbors always knew,
if company had stopped on by
to spend a night or two.

For then you'd see the "fancy sheets",
and towels upon the line;
you'd see the "company table cloths"
with intricate designs.

The line announced a baby's birth,
from folks who lived inside,
as brand new infant clothes were hung,
so carefully with pride!

The ages of the children could,
so readily be known,
by watching how the sizes changed,
you'd know how much they'd grown!

It also told when illness struck,
as extra sheets were hung;
then nightclothes, and a bathrobe too,
haphazardly were strung.

It also said, "On vacation now",
when lines hung limp and bare.
It told, "We're back!" when full lines sagged,
with not an inch to spare!

New folks in town were scorned upon,
if wash was dingy and gray,
as neighbors carefully raised their brows,
and looked the other way.

But clotheslines now are of the past,
for dryers make work much less.
Now what goes on inside a home,
is anybody's guess!

I really miss that way of life,
it was a friendly sign,
when neighbors knew each other best
by what hung on the line.


----------



## Sherry (Apr 16, 2017)

Happy Easter!!


----------



## task0778 (Apr 16, 2017)

Gramma used to hang pants by the waistband on the theory that if you had to take the clothes down before it was 100% dry a damp cuff was better than a damp waistband.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2017)

task0778 said:


> Gramma used to hang pants by the waistband on the theory that if you had to take the clothes down before it was 100% dry a damp cuff was better than a damp waistband.



Truth be told, so did I before we finally got an indoor dryer.  I didn't want the clothes pin crease in the cuffs of pants that wouldn't be ironed.  It was less of a problem with the waistband.  We keep a jar of colorful plastic clothes pins behind the kitchen sink now--they are used to close up everything from cereal packages to brown sugar bags or potato chips or whatever.  But anything that needs to air dry is hung on a clothes hanger, not hung up with clothes pins.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 16, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> And I just got this in my e-mail.  Probably most of you can't relate.  And those of us who can are the last of that generation.
> 
> THE BASIC RULES FOR CLOTHESLINES:
> 
> ...


Still, nothing smells as good as sheets dried on the line.


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 16, 2017)

task0778 said:


> Gramma used to hang pants by the waistband on the theory that if you had to take the clothes down before it was 100% dry a damp cuff was better than a damp waistband.


You're SUPPOSED to hang pants/trousers by the waist band anyway.

... And shirts by the shirt tails.


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 16, 2017)

Sherry said:


> Happy Easter!!


This is a good idea !!

I am going to make some right now !!


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 16, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And I just got this in my e-mail.  Probably most of you can't relate.  And those of us who can are the last of that generation.
> ...


Clothesline'd anything always smells better than dryer'd.


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 16, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Happy Easter everybody.


Looks beautiful !!


----------



## OldLady (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Easter everybody.
> ...



Thanks.  That's our Sandia Mountains that form the eastern boundary of Albuquerque at sunrise.  Very photogenic from almost any angle.


----------



## task0778 (Apr 16, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Not as soft though if you throw in those dryer softener/conditioner paper things.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And I just got this in my e-mail.  Probably most of you can't relate.  And those of us who can are the last of that generation.
> ...



Oh I so agree.  But alas our culture and what's important to us have so changed, I doubt anybody in the city has a clothesline--you do still see them in some of the rural areas.  In some places they are actually illegal.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 16, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Yup, some suburban neighborhoods and a lot of nicer apartment complexes don't want clotheslines making them look like tenements.  It's sad.  Hardly anyone has one anymore, even around here in the heart of rural.  Of course, we're just coming out of winter, so a few may pop up.  When you're working all day, though, it's easier to get the clothes dry and not have to worry about it.  Unless it's a really breezy day, you've got a lot more ironing to do, too.   Remember those jeans that come off the line so stiff you can stand them up?  LOL


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 16, 2017)

Happy Easter


----------



## Ropey (Apr 16, 2017)

Happy Easter.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 16, 2017)

Just got done helping out with some yard work, pulling up the roots of bushes and a small tree.....I really should have worn gloves.  I gave myself a bunch of good blisters.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 16, 2017)

Ropey said:


> Happy Easter.



Spent on hour and a half picking twigs, branches and leaves out of a yard, including some rock beds.  Thanks tons for the picture.  Now get  the twigs and leaves out of there.


----------



## Ropey (Apr 16, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Spent on hour and a half picking twigs, branches and leaves out of a yard, including some rock beds.  Thanks tons for the picture.  Now get  the twigs and leaves out of there.


The leaf is the special part.

It looks like a cross held by the rock.  (Hand and Nail) 

I think the symbolism's quite lovely on this day.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 16, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> My great great nephew at the grocery store yesterday.


Welp, we found BD's pooka.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 16, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> And I just got this in my e-mail.  Probably most of you can't relate.  And those of us who can are the last of that generation.
> 
> THE BASIC RULES FOR CLOTHESLINES:
> 
> ...


I grew up with clotheslines, it's almost sad to see those empty, unused square and rectangular clothes lines standing as silent sentinels to the past in back yards.  I still have a line up specifically to dry the large cotton blankets, comforters and towels, however I do have to run them through the drier for about 15 minutes or they're too stiff, the towels take on a wood rasp quality.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 16, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Depends on what is clotheslined..........


----------



## Gracie (Apr 16, 2017)

And...today I am back to wearing two pair of pants, a sweater and my coat I have not taken off since I got up this morning. And...its raining buckets. 

Oy.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 16, 2017)

But...on the bright side..its nice to see both Ropey and Toro here in the nice/warm/cozy coffee shop!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 16, 2017)

Also..just finished watching The Newton Boys on netflix. It was great! If you haven't seen it...do give it a go.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2017)

Ropey said:


> Happy Easter.



Hey Ropey.  You haven't been here in ages.  Happy Easter to you!


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 16, 2017)

Gracie said:


> And...today I am back to wearing two pair of pants, a sweater and my coat I have not taken off since I got up this morning. And...its raining buckets.
> 
> Oy.


Rain, rain......  I seem to remember something called rain......  Nope but I'm sure it'll come back to me sometime around June.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2017)

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Hombre's sore toes,
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
Boedicca's dad and brother,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Sixfoot, Spoonman, and all others we miss and hope to return.

And in the last hours of Easter Sunday, sunset over Jerusalem


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 17, 2017)

First fox photo of the year, and I am already worried. The fox tore a new hole in the neighbours patio and climbed down inside. I thought at first it would be trapped, but it managed to climb out. Now I am worried that if it has cubs down that hole they will not be able to climb out. Do foxes think of such things,? I wonder.


----------



## esthermoon (Apr 17, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


I'm happy to know that Ernie 
Your progress is not so fast but I'm sure you'll be ok sooner than you think


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 17, 2017)

Happy belated Easter!


----------



## esthermoon (Apr 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> My great great nephew at the grocery store yesterday.


Such a beautiful kid!


----------



## esthermoon (Apr 17, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Happy belated Easter!


Thanks Chris! Same for you!


----------



## esthermoon (Apr 17, 2017)

Sherry said:


> Happy Easter!!


So tasty!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 17, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Easter!!
> ...



There are a lot of us who enjoy deviled eggs, but Sherry takes it to an art form.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 17, 2017)

I have been up since 6am fox watching and I wrote a letter to the next door neighbour telling them about the fox hole in their patio, but since they have not come out to look at it I think they may be away for the holidays.
That will be awkward because the foxes may start having cubs under the patio while the neighbours are away.
Then they may want to fill in the hole trapping the foxes under the patio.
I am going to have to set the alarm for 6am every morning to keep an eye on the foxes.


----------



## esthermoon (Apr 17, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> I have been up since 6am fox watching and I wrote a letter to the next door neighbour telling them about the fox hole in their patio, but since they have not come out to look at it I think they may be away for the holidays.
> That will be awkward because the foxes may start having cubs under the patio while the neighbours are away.
> Then they may want to fill in the hole trapping the foxes under the patio.
> I am going to have to set the alarm for 6am every morning to keep an eye on the foxes.


6 a.m.? Every morning?


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 17, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I have been up since 6am fox watching and I wrote a letter to the next door neighbour telling them about the fox hole in their patio, but since they have not come out to look at it I think they may be away for the holidays.
> ...



I sometimes wake up early and look out the window for foxes. They are usually out until about 7am then they disappear for the day. But now I have to set the alarm to make sure I wake up to see if the foxes are nesting under the patio.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 17, 2017)

Don't know why but this song popped into my head this morning.  Hadn't heard it in quite a while, it still brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 17, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Don't know why but this song popped into my head this morning.  Hadn't heard it in quite a while, it still brings tears to my eyes.



The only Seal song I know.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 17, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know why but this song popped into my head this morning.  Hadn't heard it in quite a while, it still brings tears to my eyes.
> ...


It's the one that made the top 40 so it's the one most people know, he's done quite a few songs including a few remakes of other's songs.  Apparently he's still going strong.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 17, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Don't know why but this song popped into my head this morning.  Hadn't heard it in quite a while, it still brings tears to my eyes.



I like it too but it doesn't really evoke any emotion in me but that is because I don't associate it with anything important I guess.  It must be pulling up old feelings from you.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 17, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And I just got this in my e-mail.  Probably most of you can't relate.  And those of us who can are the last of that generation.
> ...


All that works well, as long as you don't live "off grid".  Hand washing and hanging to dry are still regular laundry procedures here.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 17, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 121996
> 
> First fox photo of the year, and I am already worried. The fox tore a new hole in the neighbours patio and climbed down inside. I thought at first it would be trapped, but it managed to climb out. Now I am worried that if it has cubs down that hole they will not be able to climb out. Do foxes think of such things,? I wonder.


If it went through the effort of making a hole, and has already crawled out once, I'd say it's found it's den for the season.  I hope the neighbor doesn't feel too badly about the hole.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 17, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> I have been up since 6am fox watching and I wrote a letter to the next door neighbour telling them about the fox hole in their patio, but since they have not come out to look at it I think they may be away for the holidays.
> That will be awkward because the foxes may start having cubs under the patio while the neighbours are away.
> Then they may want to fill in the hole trapping the foxes under the patio.
> I am going to have to set the alarm for 6am every morning to keep an eye on the foxes.


You call them "cubs" there?  Here, we call them "kits".


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 17, 2017)

Greetings, CS!
I've been following things here but have had little time to respond much until now.  Sorry to read about Boedie's father and brother.  Glad to know that Ernie is on the mend.  Hoping the Ringels' move goes smoothly.  And I send my best wishes and good vibes to all of y'all.
Things have been well here.  Spring is well advanced and we stay at or above freezing, even after dark.  It's been in the mid 40s most of the time this past week.
Circumstances for my daughter's mentor, Sachenda, seem dire.  The daughter is pulling the girls out of school early and they will be going back to MD to help Sachenda's husband, because Sachenda has been hospitalized for (probably) the last time, and because he has to get back surgery that he's been putting off for years.  They'll be there for the best part of three months.  We've discussed at least sending the granddaughters up here for a week, or two, to break the tension of having to attend such dire events.  Since I've been saving both vacation time and funds for my trip to Japan, I think this will be most do-able.  I would go back East if I thought it would do any good, but I know that having "extras" around would only add to the stress.  I'll support my daughter as best I can from afar, and welcome the youngsters should they come my way.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 17, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Greetings, CS!
> I've been following things here but have had little time to respond much until now.  Sorry to read about Boedie's father and brother.  Glad to know that Ernie is on the mend.  Hoping the Ringels' move goes smoothly.  And I send my best wishes and good vibes to all of y'all.
> Things have been well here.  Spring is well advanced and we stay at or above freezing, even after dark.  It's been in the mid 40s most of the time this past week.
> Circumstances for my daughter's mentor, Sachenda, seem dire.  The daughter is pulling the girls out of school early and they will be going back to MD to help Sachenda's husband, because Sachenda has been hospitalized for (probably) the last time, and because he has to get back surgery that he's been putting off for years.  They'll be there for the best part of three months.  We've discussed at least sending the granddaughters up here for a week, or two, to break the tension of having to attend such dire events.  Since I've been saving both vacation time and funds for my trip to Japan, I think this will be most do-able.  I would go back East if I thought it would do any good, but I know that having "extras" around would only add to the stress.  I'll support my daughter as best I can from afar, and welcome the youngsters should they come my way.



Either way it is tough duty GW.  Watching our loved ones grieve is so much harder on us than coping with grief ourselves.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 17, 2017)

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Hombre's sore toes,
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
Boedicca's dad and brother,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Sixfoot, Spoonman, and all others we miss and hope to return.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Greetings, CS!
> ...


Agreed.  You feel so helpless.  There are no words, nothing you can say or do that will ease the pain of loss.  My daughter is a strong gal, though.  I'll just keep my phone charged...just in case.  Sometimes talking about the situation can help more than we might believe.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know why but this song popped into my head this morning.  Hadn't heard it in quite a while, it still brings tears to my eyes.
> ...


Yeah,jealousy, envy and joy.........  I don't have that range and I'm in awe of those who do besides I'm moved by the way he uses his voice in that song, there are others who evoke that kind of feeling in me with just they way they can use their voices.  Basically I'm a high baritone, low tenor and I appreciate great vocal rang, other than that there's no personal event that comes to mind in association with that song.
And not just vocals, certain blends and musical solos/riffs touch me emotionally, it's just he way I am.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 17, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Greetings, CS!
> I've been following things here but have had little time to respond much until now.  Sorry to read about Boedie's father and brother.  Glad to know that Ernie is on the mend.  Hoping the Ringels' move goes smoothly.  And I send my best wishes and good vibes to all of y'all.
> Things have been well here.  Spring is well advanced and we stay at or above freezing, even after dark.  It's been in the mid 40s most of the time this past week.
> Circumstances for my daughter's mentor, Sachenda, seem dire.  The daughter is pulling the girls out of school early and they will be going back to MD to help Sachenda's husband, because Sachenda has been hospitalized for (probably) the last time, and because he has to get back surgery that he's been putting off for years.  They'll be there for the best part of three months.  We've discussed at least sending the granddaughters up here for a week, or two, to break the tension of having to attend such dire events.  Since I've been saving both vacation time and funds for my trip to Japan, I think this will be most do-able.  I would go back East if I thought it would do any good, but I know that having "extras" around would only add to the stress.  I'll support my daughter as best I can from afar, and welcome the youngsters should they come my way.


Our prayers are on the way.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 18, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Greetings, CS!
> ...


Thank you!  They are appreciated.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 18, 2017)

It's snowing.  It's melting as soon as it hits the ground, but a few miles north, where I'm headed this afternoon, they've gotten an inch or two of accumulation.
Poor man's fertilizer.
Easter Sunday it was 73.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 18, 2017)

I'll be mowing the lawn...again...today. Third time this month, fifth time this season.
Have any of you noticed more honey bees this spring?
I mentioned this at the office and a couple other people noticed same thing...that would be awesome.
Hmm...according to Google they are on the come back.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 18, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Greetings, CS!
> I've been following things here but have had little time to respond much until now.  Sorry to read about Boedie's father and brother.  Glad to know that Ernie is on the mend.  Hoping the Ringels' move goes smoothly.  And I send my best wishes and good vibes to all of y'all.
> Things have been well here.  Spring is well advanced and we stay at or above freezing, even after dark.  It's been in the mid 40s most of the time this past week.
> Circumstances for my daughter's mentor, Sachenda, seem dire.  The daughter is pulling the girls out of school early and they will be going back to MD to help Sachenda's husband, because Sachenda has been hospitalized for (probably) the last time, and because he has to get back surgery that he's been putting off for years.  They'll be there for the best part of three months.  We've discussed at least sending the granddaughters up here for a week, or two, to break the tension of having to attend such dire events.  Since I've been saving both vacation time and funds for my trip to Japan, I think this will be most do-able.  I would go back East if I thought it would do any good, but I know that having "extras" around would only add to the stress.  I'll support my daughter as best I can from afar, and welcome the youngsters should they come my way.



I politely disagree with your assessment that visiting would add more stress.  It might to you, but they will not see it that way.  No excuses, go visit.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 18, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I'll be mowing the lawn...again...today. Third time this month, fifth time this season.
> Have any of you noticed more honey bees this spring?
> I mentioned this at the office and a couple other people noticed same thing...that would be awesome.
> Hmm...according to Google they are on the come back.



Our temps here have not allowed for mowing until just this week.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 18, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I rarely feel moved by music because of a specific event.  It's usually something about the music or vocals, or combination of those, which does it.

Of course, I tend to fall easily into sadness, so sad songs (in sound, if not lyrics) are what get to me.  Kiss From A Rose, however, isn't one of those songs.    Not a bad song, just not one that inspires an emotional response for me.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 18, 2017)

For a really up-lifting feel good song, I highly recommend "Rubber Ducky" sang by Ernie of the Muppets.  Listening to this song will make you feel good all day long!


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 18, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Each person reacts differently to different stimuli and to different aspects of related stimuli, some are moved by artwork, some by dance some by acting, etc, etc.  For me it's more of an elation.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 18, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I get depression and anger, mostly.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 18, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Interesting.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 18, 2017)

I'm back!  Did ya miss me? 

Spent Easter and my grandsons birthday in Monterey, drove home in rain and fog and horrid traffic this morning on my birthday....but I made it!

Think I'll just relax and unpack tomorrow.... at home up on here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 18, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I am hopeless in that I do cry with elation--seeing the ocean or the Grand Canyon for the first time, seeing a moving performance, watching my kids running a great cross country race, super market openings, things like that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 18, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> I'm back!  Did ya miss me?
> 
> Spent Easter and my grandsons birthday in Monterey, drove home in rain and fog and horrid traffic this morning on my birthday....but I made it!
> 
> Think I'll just relax and unpack tomorrow.... at home up on here.



Of course you were missed CeeCee.  I miss all our Coffee Shop family when they are away, but am also happy for those who are away doing good stuff.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 18, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> I'm back!  Did ya miss me?
> 
> Spent Easter and my grandsons birthday in Monterey, drove home in rain and fog and horrid traffic this morning on my birthday....but I made it!
> 
> Think I'll just relax and unpack tomorrow.... at home up on here.


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 18, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> I'm back!  Did ya miss me?
> 
> Spent Easter and my grandsons birthday in Monterey, drove home in rain and fog and horrid traffic this morning on my birthday....but I made it!
> 
> Think I'll just relax and unpack tomorrow.... at home up on here.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 18, 2017)

Wait...isn't it Cee Cee's grandson's bday and not hers?....


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 18, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Wait...isn't it Cee Cee's grandson's bday and not hers?....



Yes.....I don't read gud!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 18, 2017)

Speaking of birthdays I have birth dates (or at least what they tell me are their birthdates) for:

Sherry, Nosmo's Daisy, Nosmo, GallantWarrior, SFC Ollie, Ringel, Dajjal, BigBlackDog, 007, Spoonman, Ernie S, ChrisL, Peach174, Foxfyre, Montrovant, Gracie, WelfareQueen, Hossfly, Kat, AgainSheila, Pogo, and dates that may or may not be the actual birthdates for Divine Wind and Saveliberty,

If you aren't on that list so far and wouldn't mind us including you, I would like to have your birthdates.  The Xenforo software has no provision to pull up and publish the birthdates daily like the old VBulletin did.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 18, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> I'm back!  Did ya miss me?
> 
> Spent Easter and my grandsons birthday in Monterey, drove home in rain and fog and horrid traffic this morning on my birthday....but I made it!
> 
> Think I'll just relax and unpack tomorrow.... at home up on here.



Happy Birthday!    Hope I haven't missed anybody else's B-day.  I haven't been posting much lately.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 19, 2017)

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Hombre's sore toes,
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
Boedicca's dad and brother,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Sixfoot, Spoonman, and all others we miss and hope to return

_Baikal Lake is a rift lake in the south of Siberia which contains roughly 20% of the world's unfrozen surface freshwater – the greatest and deepest in the world by volume. It is 1,642 meters deep and among the clearest of all lakes. At 25 million years old, it is also thought to be the world's oldest lake.  It is home to the world's only fresh water seal_.  Covered with heavy ice for the winter, the ice is now beginning to break up and the lake will be ice free by the end of May.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 19, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Speaking of birthdays I have birth dates (or at least what they tell me are their birthdates) for:
> 
> Sherry, Nosmo's Daisy, Nosmo, GallantWarrior, SFC Ollie, Ringel, Dajjal, BigBlackDog, 007, Spoonman, Ernie S, ChrisL, Peach174, Foxfyre, Montrovant, Gracie, WelfareQueen, Hossfly, Kat, AgainSheila, Pogo, and dates that may or may not be the actual birthdates for Divine Wind and Saveliberty,
> 
> If you aren't on that list so far and wouldn't mind us including you, I would like to have your birthdates.  The Xenforo software has no provision to pull up and publish the birthdates daily like the old VBulletin did.



Ah, no.  I dislike my birthdays, nothing against anyone here at all.


----------



## esthermoon (Apr 19, 2017)

Happy birthday CeeCee   

(and happy birthday to grandson too )


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 19, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Wait...isn't it Cee Cee's grandson's bday and not hers?....



The 16th was oldest grandson's bday.   Mine was the 18th and my son's is tomorrow.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 19, 2017)

Yesterday was Tax Day.  If you have not already paid your taxes by now somebody from the IRS will be coming to your house today to cut the plugs off of all of your electrical appliances.  Taxes not paid, no TV, coffee or radio.  Hope you're not on the IRS Hit list!  LOL.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 19, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of birthdays I have birth dates (or at least what they tell me are their birthdates) for:
> ...



That's why we have an arbitrary date set for yours.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 19, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Yesterday was Tax Day.  If you have not already paid your taxes by now somebody from the IRS will be coming to your house today to cut the plugs off of all of your electrical appliances.  Taxes not paid, no TV, coffee or radio.  Hope you're not on the IRS Hit list!  LOL.



I did our taxes on Monday.  Nothing like waiting until pretty much the last day.  But it is never as difficult to do as the dreading doing it warrants.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 19, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Wait...isn't it Cee Cee's grandson's bday and not hers?....
> ...



The 16th is also Hombre's (my hubby) birthday, but he almost never checks in here so I didn't acknowledge it.  But now I have yours on the list.    And a belated:

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY CEECEE!!!*




​


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Sarah G (Apr 19, 2017)

Gosh it is 75, cloudy, humid, tolerable breeze but I am so happy I turned the air on.  I literally felt the dampness in the air to the point I was feeling tired and lazy.  

I got a lot done now that the air is better.  Funny how weather can really affect how you feel.

. Better now!


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 19, 2017)

The dog picture in bcackhawk's dog photo above reminds me of my first girlfriend!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 19, 2017)

Just stopping in to quickly say sorry I have been MIA. Binge watching The West Wing on Netflix and its gonna be a long while since I am only on season 2 and there are 7 seasons. 

Hugs


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 19, 2017)

Wow.  Got home a few minutes ago after the little one's soccer practice today.  After practice we went out to eat.  After we finished eating and started to head home, it was me and the little one in the back seat, my employer in the passenger seat and her boyfriend driving.  We were on a 6 lane section of the highway with a grass median in between, with us in the left lane.  On the other side, as we were getting close to a light with some turn lanes, we see a guy on a motorcycle wipe out.  It was dark, but beyond the sparks flying from the motorcycle sliding along the road, I saw this guy not just slide but tumble his way down the road into the median.  We didn't skid as we stopped, but we did have to swerve a bit into the turn lane because of how quickly we put on the brakes and turned into the median.  My employer, who is a nurse and was an ER nurse for a number of years, jumped out and ran to go check on the guy, as did her boyfriend.  I stayed in the car with the little one and tried to let her know what was going on.

The little one started to cry.  She was scared and wanted her mommy.  I told her mommy was fine, she was safe, but she needed to go help someone who had an accident.  The little one, of course, would not be consoled.  Nothing to do but continue to try to calm her and let her know all of us are fine and safe, that only the motorcycle driver is in trouble, and that mommy needs to help because she knows what to do when someone gets hurt.  After just a few minutes, my employer and her boyfriend come back to the car and get back in.  Apparently the motorcycle driver was pretty much fine, he got back up and tried to get back on his bike (which was pretty well totaled).  I find that shocking.  I saw his limbs flying about as he tumbled through the air when he crashed.  I was certain he at least would have broken bones, if not that he ended up as a pile of pulpous matter splattered across the pavement.  We wondered whether he might have been drinking, which tends to leave people a bit less hurt in accidents, or if perhaps he was hurt but wanted to avoid any police intercession.  Whatever the case, as his bike was trashed and multiple police cars and an ambulance passed by toward that site as we drove home, it would seem he ended up encountering the police.  

That was one extremely lucky motorcyclist.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 19, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Just stopping in to quickly say sorry I have been MIA. Binge watching The West Wing on Netflix and its gonna be a long while since I am only on season 2 and there are 7 seasons.
> 
> Hugs



I've never seen that, but it is one of my mother's all time favorite shows.


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 19, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> The dog picture in bcackhawk's dog photo above reminds me of my first girlfriend!


Thats the look my dog gives me when I try and take her steak bone away from her.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 19, 2017)

Hi coffee shop!  It was okay today during the day but tonight it is COLD.  It feels like winter is back!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 19, 2017)

blackhawk said:


>


My buddy's GF is one of those people who is always asking questions about whatever is on TV, even though she selected the show and my buddy and I are having a conversation totally unrelated to whatever she's got on the boob tube.  We used to play cribbage, but she can't count out, so it's TV for all...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 19, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Wow.  Got home a few minutes ago after the little one's soccer practice today.  After practice we went out to eat.  After we finished eating and started to head home, it was me and the little one in the back seat, my employer in the passenger seat and her boyfriend driving.  We were on a 6 lane section of the highway with a grass median in between, with us in the left lane.  On the other side, as we were getting close to a light with some turn lanes, we see a guy on a motorcycle wipe out.  It was dark, but beyond the sparks flying from the motorcycle sliding along the road, I saw this guy not just slide but tumble his way down the road into the median.  We didn't skid as we stopped, but we did have to swerve a bit into the turn lane because of how quickly we put on the brakes and turned into the median.  My employer, who is a nurse and was an ER nurse for a number of years, jumped out and ran to go check on the guy, as did her boyfriend.  I stayed in the car with the little one and tried to let her know what was going on.
> 
> The little one started to cry.  She was scared and wanted her mommy.  I told her mommy was fine, she was safe, but she needed to go help someone who had an accident.  The little one, of course, would not be consoled.  Nothing to do but continue to try to calm her and let her know all of us are fine and safe, that only the motorcycle driver is in trouble, and that mommy needs to help because she knows what to do when someone gets hurt.  After just a few minutes, my employer and her boyfriend come back to the car and get back in.  Apparently the motorcycle driver was pretty much fine, he got back up and tried to get back on his bike (which was pretty well totaled).  I find that shocking.  I saw his limbs flying about as he tumbled through the air when he crashed.  I was certain he at least would have broken bones, if not that he ended up as a pile of pulpous matter splattered across the pavement.  We wondered whether he might have been drinking, which tends to leave people a bit less hurt in accidents, or if perhaps he was hurt but wanted to avoid any police intercession.  Whatever the case, as his bike was trashed and multiple police cars and an ambulance passed by toward that site as we drove home, it would seem he ended up encountering the police.
> 
> That was one extremely lucky motorcyclist.


Once upon a time, long ago, I worked on a pit crew for a Kawasaki racing team.  Surprisingly, a wipe out usually left the rider with bruises, abrasions, and maybe a broken bone.  It was when following riders hit him/her as they got up to get away that killed them.  So, impact trauma is the killer, not wipe-out trauma so much.  Same with road accidents, it's when a following automobile hits the biker that kills them.
Glad to know that the little one had someone to console her while momma rendered assistance.  Good job!


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 19, 2017)

Have you ever noticed the person who tells you calm down is the same person who pissed you off start with?


----------



## Gracie (Apr 19, 2017)

Taking a wee break in the rain..yes...rain again...to take karma out to pee and poop. 

Just started season 3 of West Wing. Love it. Never saw it before..figured now is the time while I wait for this neverending rain to GO AWAY.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 20, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Hi coffee shop!  It was okay today during the day but tonight it is COLD.  It feels like winter is back!



That is how it is here normally this time of year.  Nice during the day but you need a blanket or two at night.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 20, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Taking a wee break in the rain..yes...rain again...to take karma out to pee and poop.
> 
> Just started season 3 of West Wing. Love it. Never saw it before..figured now is the time while I wait for this neverending rain to GO AWAY.



Sure wish you could route some this way.  Our friend Dana waiting for a new heart in Salt Lake City says they have had rain, rain, rain too.  And here we are dry as a bone and needing it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 20, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Wow.  Got home a few minutes ago after the little one's soccer practice today.  After practice we went out to eat.  After we finished eating and started to head home, it was me and the little one in the back seat, my employer in the passenger seat and her boyfriend driving.  We were on a 6 lane section of the highway with a grass median in between, with us in the left lane.  On the other side, as we were getting close to a light with some turn lanes, we see a guy on a motorcycle wipe out.  It was dark, but beyond the sparks flying from the motorcycle sliding along the road, I saw this guy not just slide but tumble his way down the road into the median.  We didn't skid as we stopped, but we did have to swerve a bit into the turn lane because of how quickly we put on the brakes and turned into the median.  My employer, who is a nurse and was an ER nurse for a number of years, jumped out and ran to go check on the guy, as did her boyfriend.  I stayed in the car with the little one and tried to let her know what was going on.
> 
> The little one started to cry.  She was scared and wanted her mommy.  I told her mommy was fine, she was safe, but she needed to go help someone who had an accident.  The little one, of course, would not be consoled.  Nothing to do but continue to try to calm her and let her know all of us are fine and safe, that only the motorcycle driver is in trouble, and that mommy needs to help because she knows what to do when someone gets hurt.  After just a few minutes, my employer and her boyfriend come back to the car and get back in.  Apparently the motorcycle driver was pretty much fine, he got back up and tried to get back on his bike (which was pretty well totaled).  I find that shocking.  I saw his limbs flying about as he tumbled through the air when he crashed.  I was certain he at least would have broken bones, if not that he ended up as a pile of pulpous matter splattered across the pavement.  We wondered whether he might have been drinking, which tends to leave people a bit less hurt in accidents, or if perhaps he was hurt but wanted to avoid any police intercession.  Whatever the case, as his bike was trashed and multiple police cars and an ambulance passed by toward that site as we drove home, it would seem he ended up encountering the police.
> 
> That was one extremely lucky motorcyclist.



Back when I worked for very small town hospitals, I wasn't a nurse or medically trained at all, but I was sometimes drafted to help in E.R. when they were short handed.  And some of the motorcycle riders they brought in were not at all pretty much okay.  Maybe the leathers and helmets they wear nowadays helps a lot, but back then it was horrible.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 20, 2017)

Thinking of boedicca tonight and wondering how her dad and brother are.

Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Hombre's sore toes,
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
Boedicca's dad and brother,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Sixfoot, Spoonman, and all others we miss and hope to return.

_The sea turtles are beginning to return to western Caribbean beaches to lay their eggs._


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 20, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Wow.  Got home a few minutes ago after the little one's soccer practice today.  After practice we went out to eat.  After we finished eating and started to head home, it was me and the little one in the back seat, my employer in the passenger seat and her boyfriend driving.  We were on a 6 lane section of the highway with a grass median in between, with us in the left lane.  On the other side, as we were getting close to a light with some turn lanes, we see a guy on a motorcycle wipe out.  It was dark, but beyond the sparks flying from the motorcycle sliding along the road, I saw this guy not just slide but tumble his way down the road into the median.  We didn't skid as we stopped, but we did have to swerve a bit into the turn lane because of how quickly we put on the brakes and turned into the median.  My employer, who is a nurse and was an ER nurse for a number of years, jumped out and ran to go check on the guy, as did her boyfriend.  I stayed in the car with the little one and tried to let her know what was going on.
> ...



I used to watch this show about real emergency rooms on a typical night.  There was one guy who got in a motorcycle accident, was thrown from the motorcycle and his body hit a big metal sign on the side of the road.  It amputated both of his legs and one of his arms.  His other arm was like . . . unrecognizable as an arm.  He was still alive and conscious when they brought him.  I don't know if he ended up living or not, but that was one of the harshest things I've ever seen!  Motorcycle accidents are not pretty.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 20, 2017)

blackhawk said:


> Have you ever noticed the person who tells you calm down is the same person who pissed you off start with?



Relax blackhawk...


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 20, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



My brother in law in New Jersey is a Doctor in ER and the things he sees are never pretty!

Don't know how anyone in these type of jobs deals with it daily!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 20, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



It is pretty intense, especially in the big cities where you see awful stuff every day.  In the small town hospitals not so much, but it is bad enough.  Even in radiology it was wrenching hearing the screams of people brought in for a quick X-ray before they would be zipped to emergency surgery.  They couldn't give them anything for the pain  just before surgery so they poor people just had to suffer.  I could handle that in small doses but not on an every day basis I don't think.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 20, 2017)

A tractor PTO  or combine injury can beat most car accidents any day.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 20, 2017)

Meanwhile on a brighter note it is another bright blue cloudless day in Albuquerque--temperatures to rise to a pleasant mid 70's.  It is our regular 42 day so we're looking forward to that.

We sure could use some of that rain Gracie needs to get rid of in California though.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 20, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Wow.  Got home a few minutes ago after the little one's soccer practice today.  After practice we went out to eat.  After we finished eating and started to head home, it was me and the little one in the back seat, my employer in the passenger seat and her boyfriend driving.  We were on a 6 lane section of the highway with a grass median in between, with us in the left lane.  On the other side, as we were getting close to a light with some turn lanes, we see a guy on a motorcycle wipe out.  It was dark, but beyond the sparks flying from the motorcycle sliding along the road, I saw this guy not just slide but tumble his way down the road into the median.  We didn't skid as we stopped, but we did have to swerve a bit into the turn lane because of how quickly we put on the brakes and turned into the median.  My employer, who is a nurse and was an ER nurse for a number of years, jumped out and ran to go check on the guy, as did her boyfriend.  I stayed in the car with the little one and tried to let her know what was going on.
> ...



I wasn't expecting bad road rash for this guy.  He didn't slide so much as tumble uncontrollably.  The bike certainly did some sliding, but the man I thought was going to be broken rather than scraped.  He was lucky to have gotten off with what seems to have been no more than minor injuries.  I imagine it's in large part because he didn't hit anything.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 20, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> The dog picture in bcackhawk's dog photo above reminds me of my first girlfriend!


Which port of call was it.......?


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 20, 2017)

Had my chiro visit yesterday, he was able to get a couple areas in the upper back and neck to move.  I slept for the first time in months without pain and tingling in my forearms and hands.  Slept for 9 hours straight, it was wonderful!


----------



## Pogo (Apr 20, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Meanwhile on a brighter note it is another bright blue cloudless day in Albuquerque--temperatures to rise to a pleasant mid 70's.  It is our regular 42 day so we're looking forward to that.
> 
> We sure could use some of that rain Gracie needs to get rid of in California though.



I'll be happy to trade weather forecasts.... 

After several days of rain/clouds we finally got a couple of hours of sunshine but only a couple.  My newly-transplanted tomato young'uns were starting to develop mildew on the soil.  I hope I nipped it in the bud.  However the forecast for the next several days goes: rain, followed by rain, but then a day of rain, and then, at last, rain.  Can't grow no tomatoes like that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 20, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile on a brighter note it is another bright blue cloudless day in Albuquerque--temperatures to rise to a pleasant mid 70's.  It is our regular 42 day so we're looking forward to that.
> ...



We don't have that problem.  But we don't put out the tomato young-uns until Mother's Day as we can be reasonably certain we are past any chance of a freeze by then.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 20, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Hombre's sore toes,
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
Boedicca's dad and brother,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Sixfoot, Spoonman, and all others we miss and hope to return.

Sunset over Charlotte


----------



## Kat (Apr 20, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I love you guys.
> 
> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> ...





Beauty!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 21, 2017)

Season 3, episode 6 of West Wing.

Is the WH really that way or did Hollyweird take a bunch of license in making a tv show for entertainment?

Anyway...just taking a quick break, then I think I will watch one more episode then call it a night.

Today, I took pics of a couple of wild flowers growing up and down the road. Some are in our front yard. One looks like blue bells...and the other a wild orchid or lily or Iris? no clue....but they were pretty so I snapped some pics along with karma hanging out in the SUNNY back yard since there was no rain today THANKFULLY.
















Karma IN the creek, lol





Creek is behind her. We did a bit of wading today.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 21, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Season 3, episode 6 of West Wing.
> 
> Is the WH really that way or did Hollyweird take a bunch of license in making a tv show for entertainment?
> 
> ...



Great pics!  Karma looks like she's having a great time.   

I think the first flower is a purple iris.  The others are called blue bells I think.  Beautiful!


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 21, 2017)

Good morning everyone...great pics Gracie, looks like a nice place to live.

Nice Friday weatherwise here, upper 70's and tomorrow 80's an that will be the trend til we reach 105 in a couple months.

I'm feeling sad because my sister in Colorado is sad because she had to put her dog down on Monday.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 21, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Good morning everyone...great pics Gracie, looks like a nice place to live.
> 
> Nice Friday weatherwise here, upper 70's and tomorrow 80's an that will be the trend til we reach 105 in a couple months.
> 
> I'm feeling sad because my sister in Colorado is sad because she had to put her dog down on Monday.



Happy belated Ceecee  
Wasn't sure of the exact date.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 21, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Season 3, episode 6 of West Wing.
> 
> Is the WH really that way or did Hollyweird take a bunch of license in making a tv show for entertainment?
> 
> ...


Hollywood. 

This is the best description I could find:
The TV West Wing

This has some tidbits:
Mindhole Blowers: 20 Facts About "The West Wing" That Will Make You Stand There In Your Wrongness
_4. The Oval Office used in “The West Wing” was the same Oval Office used in the movies Dave and The American President (also written by Aaron Sorkin).

_


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 21, 2017)

Time for the it's Friday dance.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 21, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Good morning everyone...great pics Gracie, looks like a nice place to live.
> 
> Nice Friday weatherwise here, upper 70's and tomorrow 80's an that will be the trend til we reach 105 in a couple months.
> 
> I'm feeling sad because my sister in Colorado is sad because she had to put her dog down on Monday.



Yes the terrible price we so often pay for all that love from our fur friends is having to put them down when it is time.  And even though it is an act of love, we all know how much it hurts.

The 70's and low 80's are common for us too this time of year but our normal daytime highs in the summer are usually mid to high 90's. We have few, if any, 100 degree days and I don't remember getting to 105 ever.  In Kansas now and then, yes, and there it was brutal because it was always accompanied by high humidity.


----------



## esthermoon (Apr 21, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Season 3, episode 6 of West Wing.
> 
> Is the WH really that way or did Hollyweird take a bunch of license in making a tv show for entertainment?
> 
> ...


Great pictures Gracie!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 21, 2017)

I am still musing on whether to stay here.

Sorry about your sisters dog, CeeCee. I know how that feels. We lost Moki in October. Now its just Karma.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 21, 2017)

We were approved for the original amount we were thinking about for the house we didn't get, unfortunately I had asked to get approved for the full amount I can borrow but I figure he didn't understand what I meant buy that so he will do that for Monday or Tuesday.
In the mean time the wife has an interview for a state job in Rio Rancho next week, yup a state job, they actually called her back.  Also in the mean time the hunt for a house goes on.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 21, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> We were approved for the original amount we were thinking about for the house we didn't get, unfortunately I had asked to get approved for the full amount I can borrow but I figure he didn't understand what I meant buy that so he will do that for Monday or Tuesday.
> In the mean time the wife has an interview for a state job in Rio Rancho next week, yup a state job, they actually called her back.  Also in the mean time the hunt for a house goes on.




Good luck on the job hunt and the house hunt.  It just never seems to end, huh?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 21, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> We were approved for the original amount we were thinking about for the house we didn't get, unfortunately I had asked to get approved for the full amount I can borrow but I figure he didn't understand what I meant buy that so he will do that for Monday or Tuesday.
> In the mean time the wife has an interview for a state job in Rio Rancho next week, yup a state job, they actually called her back.  Also in the mean time the hunt for a house goes on.



Will you still want to be in the western south valley if Mrs. R is working in Rio Rancho?  I personally wouldn't want to battle the traffic both ways on the entire length of Coors Blvd. every day.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 21, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > We were approved for the original amount we were thinking about for the house we didn't get, unfortunately I had asked to get approved for the full amount I can borrow but I figure he didn't understand what I meant buy that so he will do that for Monday or Tuesday.
> ...


no we're looking primarily in Rio Rancho but also in Albuquerque proper.  Supposedly the reverse commute from Albuquerque to Rio Rancho is much, much better than the traffic going from RR to Albuquerque.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 22, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Hombre's sore toes,
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
Boedicca's dad and brother,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, and all the others we miss and hope to return.

_High Desert Sunset_


----------



## Gracie (Apr 22, 2017)

Still on West Wing. But I am now kind of wandering between episodes. Hell, I have 4 more seasons to go. Or rather, 3 and a half with about 24 episodes each. Should tide me over for another week.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 22, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Still on West Wing. But I am now kind of wandering between episodes. Hell, I have 4 more seasons to go. Or rather, 3 and a half with about 24 episodes each. Should tide me over for another week.



I have started watching 13 Reasons Why, a recent Netflix show about a high school girl's suicide.  It's pretty good so far, but high school was nothing like what the show portrays for me.  Of course, that's true of pretty much every show or movie about high school.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 22, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Still on West Wing. But I am now kind of wandering between episodes. Hell, I have 4 more seasons to go. Or rather, 3 and a half with about 24 episodes each. Should tide me over for another week.
> ...



High school was a great time for me--good friends, great music, sock hops in the gymnasium, all kinds of interest clubs, great community spirit, and visions of a future ripe with opportunity and possibilities.  There was alcohol but most of us ignored it.  Drugs were not an issue then.  I worked as a copy girl at the Santa Fe New Mexican where I was privileged to meet Tony Hillerman who was the city editor--I would later work as a reporter with him as editor.  College was even better.

Times are very different now.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 22, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Thinking of boedicca tonight and wondering how her dad and brother are.
> 
> Good night darlinks.  I love you guys.
> 
> ...




Thank you, hun!

My brother is still in hospital, recovering from surgery - it went very well so we are hopeful.

Dad is in bad shape; we need to move him to a care facility - he's declining fairly rapidly.   And I feel like bones - my mother is going nuts.  She definitely needs some meds, or something.  Perhaps a bottle of scotch.


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 22, 2017)

Today is Earth Day.  I remember the first Earth Day in 1970.  If there was ever a holiday targeted at Rust Belt towns, it's Earth Day.

As a aforementioned Rust Belt town, East Liverpool, Ohio, at the Crotch of the Tri-State area, we are beggars raqther than choosers where industry and jobs are concerned.  The potteries that lined the north bank of the Ohio are gone but for one, Hall China Co.  The sewer pipe manufacturer went out of business with the invention of PVC.  The massive Crucible Steel mill, four miles up the river in Midland, PA has been crated up and shipped to Indonesia.

When all those businesses shuttered, it left not only a crater in our local economy, but an environmental mess that made Times Square on New Year's Eve look like a pristine bucolic fairyland.

The one new industry here since the fall of the rest is a hazardous waster incinerator.  Nestled down in the most populous neighborhood in town is a plant that takes in damn near everything that isn't nuclear and burns it to a crisp in a high tech kiln.

Each Earth Day, the good folks operating the plant invite the citizens of the area to dispose of hazardous household waste, including electronic waste, known as e-waste.

I had two computer towers, and old Dell I bought fourteen years ago, and an Apple G-4 that was at least ten years old.  A couple of monitors, a printer, a VHS player/recorder and an old computer speaker.  Things that a short fifteen years ago were indispensable luxuries are now a hassle to throw away.

Paraphrasing the great Bob Dylan, 'The times they are becoming quite different'.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 22, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Season 3, episode 6 of West Wing.
> 
> Is the WH really that way or did Hollyweird take a bunch of license in making a tv show for entertainment?
> 
> ...





Love pics of your dog Gracie.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 22, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




My stepson is 18 and he's a great kid....but yeah times are different.  Social media has not brought young people closer together imho....it has separated them in many ways.  My stepson is very involved in music and that is basically his social outlet.  Without it...I don't know.....but probably not good.  

Kids are generally much less involved in things today and definitely more estranged from each other.  They are much less willing to risk in social situations than my generation.  Frankly, I find it kind of sad...but I guess you can't stop progress.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 22, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I went to high school before social media was really a thing, but I wasn't involved in much.  Nor were most of the people I hung around with.  I didn't need social media to be estranged from most of my peers.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 22, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



High school was, in large part, a terrible time for me.  I can empathize with the main character's plight, if not her reasons; my issues were much more future-based than hers.  But I never went to a high school dance, nor attended a non-mandatory pep rally, I never filled out any sort of Valentine's questionnaire.  If I don't count 9th grade (which I completed while still living on Long Island, after which I moved to Florida), the only optional school activity I can remember being involved in was football, which I joined, went to a couple of practices, and quit.  So with shows depicting high school students, while I assume a lot of it is unrealistic, I don't know quite what and how much.   

I'm probably going to binge the rest of the show tonight/tomorrow, as it is good, even if outside my experiences.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 22, 2017)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Thinking of boedicca tonight and wondering how her dad and brother are.
> ...



Good news re your brother, but so sorry about your dad.  And not easy when you have to be the rock for both of your parents.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 22, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Drugs/booze, social media, bullies, a more dangerous world, and more mean spirited world. . .all of it are realities these days.  Not so much when I was a kid.  High school and a close knit community in college was for me was sort of my rescue net and rehab all rolled into one--home life wasn't wonderful at all.  In a way maybe that's why I value the Coffee Shop as the only safe haven from a less than friendly and supportive message board world out there.

The CS family has brightened my life more than you probably know.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 22, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Thank you!  My other siblings are sharing the load.  I couldn't imagine handling all of this by myself.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 22, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




I'm glad Foxy.  And yeah...the coffee shop is a nice place to hang out.    Like you i loved high school.   I ran cross country....played tennis and basketball.....I wrote a few articles for the school newspaper and I was a member of the drama guild and the literary magazine.  I did a ton a stuff with many different groups of people and I had a great time.  

I do no generally see as much involvement now as back then....but I could be wrong.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 22, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I hated high school. I was not in with the cool kids and was not in with the nerds. I was a loner then just as I am now. Neither group had anything I was interested in. The "hoods" (bad boys and girls and was thusly named by my Dad) were just another group...couldn't bully them because they were not really bullies but you also knew they wouldn't take you shit and you might wind up with a few teeth knocked out if you tried, nor did they go looking for trouble. They just hung out in their own little section of the quad or thumbed their noses at the rules you could not leave the quad during lunch and sat around in the park being all hoody and bad ass, lol. I was welcome in their group but stuck to myself because although I might have fit in with them better...I still had nothing in common with them.
I loathed the jocks and cheerleader types...was not smart enough to hang with the brainy nerds. Only thing left was to enjoy my own company. Which I did.
I have been invited to many reunions and every time I was contacted I said the same thing:
I wasn't interested then...and I haven't changed my mind even now. No thanks.
They finally left me alone after the 40th year reunion.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 22, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



I don't think you are.  Music was huge for me then--chorus and band and orchestra.  I loved drama and tried out for everything.  I was president of the fly tying club, but that's a whole other story.    But there isn't much that I don't remember fondly.  And I wish everybody could have experienced that.  I do know kids, most who were there later than me, that did not have a good experience in school, so I can also empathize with Montro.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 22, 2017)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



That is a blessing.  Except for Hombre's help, which is a huge blessing, I pretty much have it alone here dealing with my aunt, friend Dana who has no family here, etc.  We all do it as an act of love, but it is not easy.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 22, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I had less of a good experience in the small town school I started highschool in--there I wasn't one of the 'popular' kids and was pretty much a social misfit.  But I still had my music and other activities that were better than going home.

When we moved to Santa Fe, though, it was wonderful. I made some of the best friends I have ever had, and they still are, and it was good.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 22, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Drugs/booze, social media, bullies, a more dangerous world, and more mean spirited world. . .all of it are realities these days.  Not so much when I was a kid.  High school and a close knit community in college was for me was sort of my rescue net and rehab all rolled into one--home life wasn't wonderful at all.  In a way maybe that's why I value the Coffee Shop as the only safe haven from a less than friendly and supportive message board world out there.
> 
> The CS family has brightened my life more than you probably know.



The rest of the board is not safe?  I am out there "helping" everyday.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 22, 2017)

High school was good, I guess.  I had a 3.55 with little studying.  I was not into sports, senior year the coach wanted me to play football, but I thought it was too late.  A normal day was getting to my after school job which I liked.  Was not a drinker, so I didn't go to parties.  My social life was very limited.  Had many good friends and memories despite my after school choices.  College was tough as I never developed study skills.  Got it figured out though and had very respectable grades.  Weird thing is I am probably more athletic today than most of my classmates at this point.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 22, 2017)

Now that Foxfyre made me muse on my high school days (lol), I enjoyed being a loner and if anyone bothered to look for me, I would be on the lawn, under a tree and sitting on the grass, watching birds in the branches or bugs crawling along the ground or just playing with a blade of grass. Yes. In high school. I haven't changed much. I just did that today...just as I did yesterday.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 22, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Hombre's sore toes,
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, mom, and family,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, and all the others we miss and hope to return.

_Sunset over Paradise, CA_


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 23, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Now that Foxfyre made me muse on my high school days (lol), I enjoyed being a loner and if anyone bothered to look for me, I would be on the lawn, under a tree and sitting on the grass, watching birds in the branches or bugs crawling along the ground or just playing with a blade of grass. Yes. In high school. I haven't changed much. I just did that today...just as I did yesterday.



I couldn't have helped raised the little one without changing quite a bit from when I was in high school.  I was much too angry and depressed then to deal with a child.  I also had a whole lot more hair in high school.    The little one actually preferred me with my hair.


----------



## Sbiker (Apr 23, 2017)

Hi to all! I'm with you again... What's happening now in your different pieces of Earth?


----------



## Sbiker (Apr 23, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



It was a discovery for me, kids more like to look "let-s-play" video, than playing themselves...


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 23, 2017)

It's been kind of chilly here lately.  We had a couple of beautiful days last week (one day it was 80!), but now it almost feels like winter again.  It's early yet though.  It will probably warm up a bit, but it's only 39 right now.  Brr!  I want it to be in the 60s anyways!!


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 23, 2017)

Frost and a heavy dew here this morning.  Hoping the poison ivy I was near yesterday leaves me alone.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 23, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Hi to all! I'm with you again... What's happening now in your different pieces of Earth?



Hiya Sbiker.  I had noticed you hadn't posted in awhile.  Did you get moved or is that still on your to do list?

Things are pretty calm right now though it seems that a lot of us are in some state of flux these days.


----------



## Sbiker (Apr 23, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> It's been kind of chilly here lately.  We had a couple of beautiful days last week (one day it was 80!), but now it almost feels like winter again.  It's early yet though.  It will probably warm up a bit, but it's only 39 right now.  Brr!  I want it to be in the 60s anyways!!



Wow, you have a new, beautiful ava.... I've just forgot, what about we talking, looking at this


----------



## Sbiker (Apr 23, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Hi to all! I'm with you again... What's happening now in your different pieces of Earth?
> ...



I've just successfully tried to change my living place to Moscow. A giantic, terrible place with a lot of people and opportunities


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 23, 2017)

Good morning everyone, Ive kind of not been on as much lately and won't for a few more days, busy after coming back from the coast, plus blood work tomorrow and drs appt on Wednesday...routine but I hate it.

I've also been binge watching Netflix some, lol....right now I'm watching an old English Series..."Green Wing"...cracks me up!  Think it's from 2004.

Besides my middle sister and her having to put her dog down, there is concern with my baby sister who is very sick now...no real diagnosis yet...not fatal and not cancer but pretty bad....don't want to post her medical info though on a public forum....she's 15 years younger than me, she'll be 51 next month!

She's also the furthest in distance from me....New Jersey.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 23, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Good morning everyone, Ive kind of not been on as much lately and won't for a few more days, busy after coming back from the coast, plus blood work tomorrow and drs appt on Wednesday...routine but I hate it.
> 
> I've also been binge watching Netflix some, lol....right now I'm watching an old English Series..."Green Wing"...cracks me up!  Think it's from 2004.
> 
> ...



So sorry CeeCee.  Unless you object, I will put her on the vigil list.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 23, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



Well since that was your goal, congratulations.  I think what you have described is probably every really big city in the world.  

I'm a small town girl at heart though.  Albuquerque, at about a half million, is our biggest city to ever live in; Amarillo at much less than half of that was the second.  Everywhere else we have lived has been under 50,000 people, at least when we lived there.  And while we will probably live out our days here in Albuquerque, I do miss the small town environment.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 23, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Well, things went way down hill last night.  Dad is back in the hospital.  And my brother has relapsed, so still there as well.   Going to hospital later this am for meeting with family and doctor.   Not sure what is going to happen.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 23, 2017)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Well prayers and all kinds of positive vibes and supportive thoughts I know are headed your way.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 23, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> It's been kind of chilly here lately.  We had a couple of beautiful days last week (one day it was 80!), but now it almost feels like winter again.  It's early yet though.  It will probably warm up a bit, but it's only 39 right now.  Brr!  I want it to be in the 60s anyways!!



I agree with Sbiker re your new Avi, Chris--very pretty.  The setting is a bit unusual for a glamour shot though.


----------



## Sbiker (Apr 23, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



It's not my only goal, just a step to earn some money and travel to different places... But I think, from Moscow I could find next job somewhere in EU or US a bit easily... 



> I'm a small town girl at heart though.  Albuquerque, at about a half million, is our biggest city to ever live in; Amarillo at much less than half of that was the second.  Everywhere else we have lived has been under 50,000 people, at least when we lived there.  And while we will probably live out our days here in Albuquerque, I do miss the small town environment.



It's interesting, but Russian cities usually more dence. We have about 15 millionaire cities, but usually without huge agglomerations, like in US. But I don't care, how much people in city I working, only how much opportunities to have a good job ) Usually one shop, one pub and one bank are enough for my existence anywhere ))


----------



## Sbiker (Apr 23, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > It's been kind of chilly here lately.  We had a couple of beautiful days last week (one day it was 80!), but now it almost feels like winter again.  It's early yet though.  It will probably warm up a bit, but it's only 39 right now.  Brr!  I want it to be in the 60s anyways!!
> ...



Speaking privately, I could be very glad, being at place of man, who made this shot


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 23, 2017)

Good morning everyone, hope all are well.  Went for a day trip yesterday, the weather was nice and relatively cool, didn't even have to turn on the swamp cooler yesterday when we returned home and is cool this morning.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 23, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everyone, Ive kind of not been on as much lately and won't for a few more days, busy after coming back from the coast, plus blood work tomorrow and drs appt on Wednesday...routine but I hate it.
> ...



Thanks, I appreciate that.

Just texted with her and her Epstein Barr Virus is gone so they can hopefully give her more tests to see why her neutrophils are so very very low.
The first thought was autoimmune hepatitis which is rare and chronic and involves taking prednisone for a long time.

Right now she's  got to be very careful around any germs, she's almost like the boy in the bubble...she has 3 kids and 2 are still at home and in school.
Her husband is a dr in ER so she's getting some preferential treatment in that she gets to see some specialists after hours ...


----------



## Sbiker (Apr 23, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Good morning everyone, hope all are well.  Went for a day trip yesterday, the weather was nice and relatively cool, didn't even have to turn on the swamp cooler yesterday when we returned home and is cool this morning.



Hola, amigo! Cool day is really good for travelling. As for me, I prefer a bit cool weather...


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 23, 2017)

Ha ha, wasn't going to give out too much info but as usual I did...that's ok.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 23, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everyone, hope all are well.  Went for a day trip yesterday, the weather was nice and relatively cool, didn't even have to turn on the swamp cooler yesterday when we returned home and is cool this morning.
> ...


Well, cool here is a relative term as we're in the high desert.  Yesterday was in the 70s with a cool wind, last night got down into the 50s but we're warming back up again starting this afternoon, upper 80s to low 90s.


----------



## Sbiker (Apr 23, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Here is about 9C (48F) and I don't close the window, because it's comfortable for me... Especially to sleep with such fresh air... Maybe it's because I'm too fat to enjoy higher temperatures ))


----------



## esthermoon (Apr 23, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


9C! Too cold!


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 23, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


It's all in what you're used to, when we first moved down here we were walking around in shorts and t-shirts when the temps hit the mid 50s while the natives were wearing winter coats.  After two years we now find it cool when it gets down to 70 and chilly when it drops to the 50s.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 23, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Of course, you're dealing with jungle heat and humidity year round.


----------



## Sbiker (Apr 23, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



No, it's the temperature, when people usually cancel to wear hats. I don't decide to walk at street in shirt and jacket without sweater, but having opened window with this air, mixed with internal is comfortable for me


----------



## Sbiker (Apr 23, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



And with a tonns of mosquitoes.... Brrr, I still remember one of nights at sea some years agains... In about five o'clock AM I was forced to swim in cold water without chances to warm, to save my skin from a hordes of blood-sucking parasites, when the wind suddenly stopped....


----------



## esthermoon (Apr 23, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 23, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Ha ha, wasn't going to give out too much info but as usual I did...that's ok.



We won't tell a soul.


----------



## Sbiker (Apr 23, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Terrific monster... At least, bears usually give you a chance to survive...


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 23, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...



Now I can imagine all sorts of perils at sea--leaks in the boat, storms, sharks, iceburgs, etc.  But never in a million years would I have thought mosquitos to be a problem on the ocean.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 23, 2017)

Right now it's 64F (18C) out, with a nice breeze.  I'm considering changing into sweat pants, socks and house shoes.........


----------



## Sbiker (Apr 23, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



A key word - on the OCEAN. Some meters from coast - and you don't have anyone, but if you just cross the surf line...


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 23, 2017)

Just got back from removing six Spirea in a down sizing project.  Now off to remove three Mugo Pines on steroids (7'+)  I am not sure of their root structure, but expect a small war before its over.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 23, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


That's so much like my high school experience except I had two other friends a lot like me.


----------



## task0778 (Apr 23, 2017)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Sincere best wishes to all.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 23, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



That is normal winter daytime temps for us or maybe just a tad warmer--the kind of weather you wear a sweater or light jacket unless it is windy and you're going to be out in it for some time.  But this time of year it feels really chilly though we have been getting into the mid to low 40's almost every night now--warms into the high 60's or low 70's during the day--might get up to low 80's.  But as SBiker in Russia and Ringel in the Texas desert point out, our comfort level is pretty much relative to what feels 'normal' to us.  Somebody in southeast Asia would no doubt see it all much differently.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 23, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


You're roughly 1600 ft higher up than we are so naturally you'll have lower temps, when I go up to Fort Stanton the elevation difference is roughly 2500 ft with temps being about 20 degrees cooler up there not to mention that the air is thinner so I can't really exert myself too much without the risk of passing out.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 23, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > Ha ha, wasn't going to give out too much info but as usual I did...that's ok.
> ...



Lol and thanks!  Of course my avatar looks just like me so people will know...


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 23, 2017)

The homeowner assisted, which sometimes means the job takes longer.  In this case it was a big help and we got all three out roots and all in two hours.  They have a nice mess which they want to clean up for cost savings.  $86.76 worth of damage.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 23, 2017)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


My most positive thoughts and hopes to you, your dad, and your brother.  I certainly hope that the most advantageous outcome is the one that comes to you all.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 23, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


Nah, you are acclimated to cooler temperatures, like we Alaskans.  It's been above freezing, in the mid-40s to low 50s daily now for over two weeks.  I love these temperatures!  70F is really about as hot as I want, so places like Ringel's high desert, or Foxy's NM mountains are way too much for me to comfortably endure.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 23, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Nah!  Just right!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 23, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Right now it's 64F (18C) out, with a nice breeze.  I'm considering changing into sweat pants, socks and house shoes.........


We'd break out the Speedos and Coppertone if it gets that warm here!


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 23, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Still on West Wing. But I am now kind of wandering between episodes. Hell, I have 4 more seasons to go. Or rather, 3 and a half with about 24 episodes each. Should tide me over for another week.
> ...


I'm watching that today.  It is pretty good.  Not sure how they'll get many seasons out of it but the acting is good.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 23, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Right now it's 64F (18C) out, with a nice breeze.  I'm considering changing into sweat pants, socks and house shoes.........
> ...



Here's hoping you don't break 40...


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 23, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I don't think there can be more than the 1 season.


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 24, 2017)

Gizmo did a disappearing act again this evening, didn't come home for dinner........  Finally the little shit shows up in the back yard about fifteen minutes ago, if I wasn't so glad to see him I woulda kick his little butt........


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 24, 2017)

Ok friends, humor me.


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 24, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Gizmo did a disappearing act again this evening, didn't come home for dinner........  Finally the little shit shows up in the back yard about fifteen minutes ago, if I wasn't so glad to see him I woulda kick his little butt........


Your dog, right ??


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 24, 2017)

When my cat does not show up after a while then I have to go looking for him.

He is trained to come running when I call his name.

So he is a good cat.

He just gets lost sometimes.

When he gets lost he hunkers down under a bush and hides and waits for me to come get him.

He knows I can find anything on this Earth or underwater as well.

He is a smart kitty.


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 24, 2017)

blackhawk said:


>


Strange, but true.


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 24, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...


El Paso is a fokking desert so what do you expect there?

Frosty the Snowman ?!


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 24, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


My friends in Phoenix said daytime temps are in the 90's there already.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 24, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Not this winter but last winter we actually had snow.......  Granted by mid afternoon it was almost all gone...... 
We have had hail storms so bad they had to close down sections of I10.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 24, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...


That's Phoenix for ya.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 24, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...



That's very much possible in Phoenix where temps can run 10 to 20 degrees hotter there than here.  We probably won't see any 90's until late May or maybe June.


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 24, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ... in Phoenix where temps can run 10 to 20 degrees hotter there than here.  We probably won't see any 90's until late May or maybe June.


Other than Death Valley Calif, Phoenix is usually the hottest spot in the Nation.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 24, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Hombre's sore toes,
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, mom, and family,
CeeCee's baby sister,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, and all the others we miss and hope to return.

_Sunset over Moscow



_


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 24, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ... in Phoenix where temps can run 10 to 20 degrees hotter there than here.  We probably won't see any 90's until late May or maybe June.
> ...



I'm not sure of that.  Lake Havasu, Needles, Palm Springs, Bullhead City/Laughlin and a number of other places all come in ahead of Phoenix when it comes to heat.


----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I love you guys.
> 
> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> ...




♥♥


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 24, 2017)

Going for blood work soon that I've blown off for 6 months...waited til almost the last minute since my dr appt is Wednesday.

I'm worried that they'll say my paperwork is too old...dated December 2016 and if that's the case...guess I'll be blowing it off again til I get new paperwork.

Fasting is very difficult for me...I never eat after dinner and I wake up starving!

Hope everyone is having a good day!!


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 24, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I was thinking that same thing.  I knew they were attracted to standing water to lay eggs in Spring but the ocean?

Learn something new everyday.


----------



## esthermoon (Apr 24, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 24, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Going for blood work soon that I've blown off for 6 months...waited til almost the last minute since my dr appt is Wednesday.
> 
> I'm worried that they'll say my paperwork is too old...dated December 2016 and if that's the case...guess I'll be blowing it off again til I get new paperwork.
> 
> ...



Yeah I have to do that tomorrow or Wednesday too and always dread the hassle.  I don't have to fast though.


----------



## esthermoon (Apr 24, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Going for blood work soon that I've blown off for 6 months...waited til almost the last minute since my dr appt is Wednesday.
> 
> I'm worried that they'll say my paperwork is too old...dated December 2016 and if that's the case...guess I'll be blowing it off again til I get new paperwork.
> 
> ...


I hate blood work...I don't like needles... 
Hope you have a good day too CeeCee


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 24, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Actually Arizonians handle it pretty well though. Those not as acclimated to it will suffer a lot more.

I remember one time when I was still running my biz and driving the state, I was driving into Carlsbad NM. And just about when I saw the 117 degrees f (47.2 celsius) on the bank clock, my car air conditioner froze up.  The only way to thaw it fast is to run the heater.  Have you ever run your car heater in 117 degree heat?

Another time we were enjoying a holiday in Laughlin NV and thought we would walk from our casino to the one next door maybe 50 yards away.  But the temperature that day was closing in on 125 degrees fahrenheit.  We were used to 105-110 summertime heat there and you wouldn't think another 10-15 degrees would make that much difference.  It does.  We decided we wouldn't walk that 50 yards until after the sun went down.


----------



## esthermoon (Apr 24, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...


117 F degrees! This is too much even for me! 
It's like burning lol


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 24, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...




My sister worked in casinos in Laughlin for 20 years as a dealer.  Yeah...it gets really hot there in the Mohave Desert.   

My folks lived about 70 miles south of Laughlin in Lake Havasu City.  120 degrees was not uncommon and it once hit 128 degrees.  

Muy caliente!!!  

I was out there once in September when it hit 118.  We were on the folk's party boat on the Colorado River and it really wasn't too bad.  You just get dehydrated very quickly, but I don't care, I love the desert.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 24, 2017)

An old and somewhat obscure EJ song.  Kinda fun to play.  


Friends by user183852791


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 24, 2017)

Well I'm done with the blood work ..I was first in line. 

Speaking of hot temps, Fresno gets pretty hot, have had a few 112 days but the average is about 100+ for months. 

Hate summer and it's coming...


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 24, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...



And, thanks to my brother-in-law (RIP) who seemed to have a knack of making interesting connections both in Laughlin and Vegas, we had opportunity to have dinner with a casino big wig one time.  And for whatever reason he confided in us that the daytime summer temperatures in Laughlin are so horrendous that they would probably scare people away if they posted the real deal.  So temperatures are taken on the Colorado instead of land which no doubt is 5 degrees or more cooler.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 24, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




My sister worked at the Golden Nugget in Laughlin as well as a few other places over the years.  My folks happened to drive through the area in 1990 and fell in love with it, and they bought a house in Lake Havasu City in 1991.  My sister moved out there a short while later.  

They had a beautiful house that sat about a thousand feet up overlooking the Colorado River.  They sold the place in 2003 and moved to Florida in order to be closer to my elderly Grandmother.  

I really miss that house Foxy.  We would visit them and use it as a base camp to explore a lot of California, Utah, Nevada and New Mexico.

The southwest is my favorite part of the U.S.....no question.


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 24, 2017)

I've lived in the Great Lakes region my whole life.

If it gets up to 55, folks around here are in shorts.  We're lucky if we see a few weeks in the summer above ninety.

I spent a month out in Vegas one summer, the day I arrived, it was a few degrees below 100, and it didn't dip back below 100 till the day I left 40 some days later.  It was the first time I had ever seen on TV, meteorologists telling folks what temperature it was in the shade, and what it was in the sun.  

In our neck of the woods, during winter, we have crap on our weather reported like "lake effect snow" "lake swells" and "wind chill."  In my book, it's easier to "layer" than it is to cool down.

Damn was I glad to see green and get back to sane living conditions again.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 24, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



I love it out here too.  I thoroughly enjoy visiting the coastal areas and the prairies of Oklahoma and Kansas, the the piney woods of Texas and the lush greenness in the east, but I'm always ready to return to the high desert and the spirits in the wind or whatever it is that makes this special.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 25, 2017)

MisterBeale said:


> I've lived in the Great Lakes region my whole life.
> 
> If it gets up to 55, folks around here are in shorts.  We're lucky if we see a few weeks in the summer above ninety.
> 
> ...


I have lived in the Great Lakes area all of my life too.  I believe it was in 2012 or thereabouts when we had a 90 degree day in June and it stayed that way all Summer.  A couple of days, it got into the hundreds.  

By the time October got here I felt like I would positively wilt.

I like it cooler, windows all open wide.  That would be about 70 and sunny.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 25, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...


I've been to Laughlin before.  It's a quieter version of Vegas, iirc.


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 25, 2017)

Ok humor me, Friends.


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 25, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Okalahoma (original spelling) has more deer than any other place in the USA.


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 25, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...


All my buddies who went to Viet Nam and made it back alive said it gets up to 100F there with 100% humidity.

N'est pas?

You speak French right ?!


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 25, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > It's been kind of chilly here lately.  We had a couple of beautiful days last week (one day it was 80!), but now it almost feels like winter again.  It's early yet though.  It will probably warm up a bit, but it's only 39 right now.  Brr!  I want it to be in the 60s anyways!!
> ...



Thanks sweetie!  I thought it was the perfect setting for a USMB avatar.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 25, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Good morning everyone, Ive kind of not been on as much lately and won't for a few more days, busy after coming back from the coast, plus blood work tomorrow and drs appt on Wednesday...routine but I hate it.
> 
> I've also been binge watching Netflix some, lol....right now I'm watching an old English Series..."Green Wing"...cracks me up!  Think it's from 2004.
> 
> ...



Best wishes!


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 25, 2017)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Sorry to hear this.  Wishing you and your family the best!


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 25, 2017)

It was pretty nice here yesterday, probably in the high 60s or low 70s.  Nice enough where I didn't need a jacket.  Rain and today and tomorrow too.  It's always nice in the spring after a good steady rain though, then all the trees and flowers and stuff just BUST out!


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 25, 2017)

So, I was thinking about sleeping and sleeping patterns recently.  I only require about 5 or 6 hours of sleep.  One of my friends says I must be sleep deprived, but I don't feel sleep deprived.   I have to say that when I lie my head down, I probably fall asleep within no more than 10 minutes.  Then, when I awaken 5 or 6 hours later, even if I try, I can't seem to fall back to sleep, so I get up and start my day!  

Do you think everyone requires a full 8 hours?  What do you think coffee shoppers?


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 25, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > I've lived in the Great Lakes region my whole life.
> ...



Ah yes, the cities do trap their heat. 

I remember, Chicago was positively sizzling that summer.

You should have headed on north to the straits of Mackinac.  When ever the well to do in Chicago or Detroit have a summer like that, it is where they go.  Even in a 100 degree heat down in the industrialized areas in South MI, OH, IN, IL, it is guaranteed to be 15 degrees cooler up there.





M-185: The Only US Highway Where Motor Vehicles Are Banned

My memory is a bit hazy, but I think that is the year my sister and her husband went for the yacht races.


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 25, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> So, I was thinking about sleeping and sleeping patterns recently.  I only require about 5 or 6 hours of sleep.  One of my friends says I must be sleep deprived, but I don't feel sleep deprived.   I have to say that when I lie my head down, I probably fall asleep within no more than 10 minutes.  Then, when I awaken 5 or 6 hours later, even if I try, I can't seem to fall back to sleep, so I get up and start my day!
> 
> Do you think everyone requires a full 8 hours?  What do you think coffee shoppers?


If I told you, you would think I was nuts.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 25, 2017)

An interesting fact is that my father also only required about 5 or 6 hours of sleep.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 25, 2017)

MisterBeale said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > So, I was thinking about sleeping and sleeping patterns recently.  I only require about 5 or 6 hours of sleep.  One of my friends says I must be sleep deprived, but I don't feel sleep deprived.   I have to say that when I lie my head down, I probably fall asleep within no more than 10 minutes.  Then, when I awaken 5 or 6 hours later, even if I try, I can't seem to fall back to sleep, so I get up and start my day!
> ...



Well whether or not I think you are nuts depends upon whether or not you launch into an unwarranted verbal tirade against me!


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 25, 2017)

I had a much more difficult time falling asleep when I was working 3rd shift though.  Not used to sleeping during the daylight hours.  I've been working 2nd shift now for quite awhile, and that is working out good for my sleeping schedule.  Of course, like anyone else, I do sometimes have a hard time falling asleep, but that's not usually a problem for me at all.

Also, I fall asleep so quickly because I tend to stay up until I can't keep my eyes open anymore!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 25, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> So, I was thinking about sleeping and sleeping patterns recently.  I only require about 5 or 6 hours of sleep.  One of my friends says I must be sleep deprived, but I don't feel sleep deprived.   I have to say that when I lie my head down, I probably fall asleep within no more than 10 minutes.  Then, when I awaken 5 or 6 hours later, even if I try, I can't seem to fall back to sleep, so I get up and start my day!
> 
> Do you think everyone requires a full 8 hours?  What do you think coffee shoppers?



If you feel good and aren't sleepy or tired, I wouldn't worry about it.  I am convinced that we all aren't identical in that respect.  Some people just need more sleep than others.


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 25, 2017)

It's high spring here in the Crotch of the Tri-State area.  The dogwoods are in bloom showing off their white or pink or dramatic re blossoms.  The crab apple trees are strutting their stuff and every other tree, save the oaks and catalpas are pretty much leafed out.  The squirrels have come down from their arboreal nests, much to the delight of Daisy the Mutt.  They both have resumed their game of gather food, get chased back up the tree.

Since I last told you stories I have changed jobs.  No longer with the county, I am now the city housing inspector.
That means I won't have to ply the county roads.  Rather, I am confined to the city limits.  That's great!   There's a pizza shop in Salem I'll miss, but I'm home everyday for lunch and to air out Daisy.  The working conditions are better by an order of magnitude, but the money is the same.

Meanwhile, at the Big House Mom is getting along just fine.  She is having the place insulated.  She also got a new, highly efficient water heater.  The house will, no doubt, be not only warmer next winter, but quieter and less dusty.  The ductwork from the furnace was just cleaned and the seams along its length sealed from leaks.

Spring weather has been typical.  Rain mainly in the evening and early morning, partly cloudy and mid to upper 60s through the day.  With the twilight coming later, we have more time to get out and enjoy the climate.  Our daily walks have extended to 7:30 pm.  Just four months ago, it was full dark by 5:30.  I can't complain.

As soon as I get this new job tamped down to a more manageable pace, I'll be back to tell you more tall tales from the Ohio River valley.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 25, 2017)

MisterBeale said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


Love it up there.  My parents vacationed there every year.  My dad liked the Locks so he would make a trip there.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 25, 2017)

MisterBeale said:


> I've lived in the Great Lakes region my whole life.
> 
> If it gets up to 55, folks around here are in shorts.  We're lucky if we see a few weeks in the summer above ninety.
> 
> ...



MisterBeale, welcome back to the Coffee Shop.  You haven't posted in quite awhile--years maybe?  --but happy to have you back.

I think one reason I really love Albuquerque is that temperatures don't get that extreme here.  Zero in the winter is very rare--winter night time temps are usually in the 20's and above freezing during the day.  And 100 degree temps in the summers are rare--day time temps are usually in the 90's dropping into the 60's at night so we can sleep.  And spring and fall are delightful.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 25, 2017)

Got woken up at 2 am by a huge crashing noise. I thought the ceiling had fallen down, but I discovered that a stack of paintings had fallen over and knocked over my easel. I can't understand why it all fell over, unless it was a poltergeist. I tend to think it was probably natural causes as I have never had a poltergeist before. I think the wooden frame of one of my canvases warped until it reached tipping point and it fell over bringing down the rest.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 25, 2017)

I was really tired last night for some reason and I went to bed and to sleep immediately and forgot to sign off in the Coffee Shop.  The vigil list hadn't changed in the last 24 hours though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 25, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Got woken up at 2 am by a huge crashing noise. I thought the ceiling had fallen down, but I discovered that a stack of paintings had fallen over and knocked over my easel. I can't understand why it all fell over, unless it was a poltergeist. I tend to think it was probably natural causes as I have never had a poltergeist before. I think the wooden frame of one of my canvases warped until it reached tipping point and it fell over bringing down the rest.



You're probably right though things like that happen here too.  And I prefer to think it is our resident ghost though a friendly one.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 25, 2017)

MisterBeale said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



I lived in Chicago in the 70's, was married there and had both of my children there...loved it...even the hot, humid summers and the windchill factor winters....Chicago always has a place in my heart!


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 25, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> So, I was thinking about sleeping and sleeping patterns recently.  I only require about 5 or 6 hours of sleep.  One of my friends says I must be sleep deprived, but I don't feel sleep deprived.   I have to say that when I lie my head down, I probably fall asleep within no more than 10 minutes.  Then, when I awaken 5 or 6 hours later, even if I try, I can't seem to fall back to sleep, so I get up and start my day!
> 
> Do you think everyone requires a full 8 hours?  What do you think coffee shoppers?



I require at least 8 hours...anything less and I feel hungover and I don't even drink.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## Sarah G (Apr 25, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


I love it there too!  We go every chance we get, it's about 4 1/2 hrs. from us.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 25, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> It's high spring here in the Crotch of the Tri-State area.  The dogwoods are in bloom showing off their white or pink or dramatic re blossoms.  The crab apple trees are strutting their stuff and every other tree, save the oaks and catalpas are pretty much leafed out.  The squirrels have come down from their arboreal nests, much to the delight of Daisy the Mutt.  They both have resumed their game of gather food, get chased back up the tree.
> 
> Since I last told you stories I have changed jobs.  No longer with the county, I am now the city housing inspector.
> That means I won't have to ply the county roads.  Rather, I am confined to the city limits.  That's great!   There's a pizza shop in Salem I'll miss, but I'm home everyday for lunch and to air out Daisy.  The working conditions are better by an order of magnitude, but the money is the same.
> ...



Congrats on the new job, Nosmo even if it was a lateral move financially.  We all get to the point that certain dynamics of the job become as important or more important than the money.

I walked away from a job that paid very very well simply because, due to a buy out,  the work environment had become oppressive and intolerable.

I hesitated to reopen my old business because I just couldn't relish driving the entire state of New Mexico--we are the 5th largest state in land area--plus forays into Texas, Arizona, and Nevada any more.  But we set it up that we would work only in the metro area with a very occasional emergency run to other places if absolutely necessary.  Our clients agreed and it was great for several more years until we completely retired.

Enjoying the circumstances of our work can be so much more important than the money.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 25, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



The farthest north we have lived has been north central Kansas and one long summer in West Virginia.  But I remember trips to Chicago fondly as a kid traveling with the high school band and church groups.  We haven't been back as adults except to touch down at the airport.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 25, 2017)

I spent a few days in Chicago in the loop on Michigan avenue two years ago.

I was watching my three youngest grandsons in Illinois for a week while their parents took a trip.  They live a 5 hour drive from Chicago and as a thank you for watching the boys, they took me to the Westin Hotel on Michigan ave for a long weekend...it was great!

My grandparents are also buried in Rosehill Cemetery there so I also got to visit their "graves"... not actually graves and they aren't buried, but in the big mausoleum in a drawer type thingy...can't remember what they're called.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 25, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> I spent a few days in Chicago in the loop on Michigan avenue two years ago.
> 
> I was watching my three youngest grandsons in Illinois for a week while their parents took a trip.  They live a 5 hour drive from Chicago and as a thank you for watching the boys, they took me to the Westin Hotel on Michigan ave for a long weekend...it was great!
> 
> My grandparents are also buried in Rosehill Cemetery there so I also got to visit their "graves"... not actually graves and they aren't buried, but in the big mausoleum in a drawer type thingy...can't remember what they're called.



I don't remember the name of the hotels but  we stayed in ones overlooking Lake Michigan.  We saw all the sights--went out on the lake in big boats--got caught out there in a big thunderstorm once and it got really rough.  I think I was the only one on the boat who didn't get sea sick--I was loving it.  They hated me.  

That was back in the days when there weren't drugs and so much meanness so we kids had 11 o'clock curfews that we were expected to be back at the hotel, but otherwise were given a free rein to explore on our own without adult chaperones.  We went everywhere on the subway system, took a wild taxicab ride, with as many kids as we could cram into it, to the huge wrap around wide screen cinerama that none of us kids from New Mexico had seen.  It was great.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 25, 2017)

Ha ha Foxfyre im the one that never gets seasick either.

Sounds like a fun time!!


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 25, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > So, I was thinking about sleeping and sleeping patterns recently.  I only require about 5 or 6 hours of sleep.  One of my friends says I must be sleep deprived, but I don't feel sleep deprived.   I have to say that when I lie my head down, I probably fall asleep within no more than 10 minutes.  Then, when I awaken 5 or 6 hours later, even if I try, I can't seem to fall back to sleep, so I get up and start my day!
> ...



I'm not really worried about it.  I just think it's interesting that doctors say we need 8 hours when apparently not all of us do need 8 hours.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 25, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> I was really tired last night for some reason and I went to bed and to sleep immediately and forgot to sign off in the Coffee Shop.  The vigil list hadn't changed in the last 24 hours though.



Try to stay healthy peeps.  Do we count pops, leaks or minor swelling?


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 25, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



My first wife's family regularly sails in the Port Huron to Mackinaw race.  I am about fours from Chicago.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 25, 2017)

I just got done with my 4th A&P exam.  I went and looked at one of the questions I changed my answer on; I started with the correct answer and changed it to a wrong one.    I hate when I do that!

Still, overall I feel pretty good about it.  If I end up with an A, I'll only need to get a C on the final to have an A for the class.  I've got 3 exams and a paper left in the next week, then I'll be done with the semester and off for 2 and a half weeks or so before the summer semester begins.  I may already have an A in my English Comp class, as I said, I might not need to do all that well on the A&P final to get an A in that class, I got an A in my Computer Applications class, and while I'm only at 63 points in my Medical Terminology class, the final is worth 35 points and I expect I'll be able to get at least the B I need on that to have an A for the class.  A good first full semester, assuming I don't completely botch the A&P final.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 25, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I just got done with my 4th A&P exam.  I went and looked at one of the questions I changed my answer on; I started with the correct answer and changed it to a wrong one.    I hate when I do that!
> 
> Still, overall I feel pretty good about it.  If I end up with an A, I'll only need to get a C on the final to have an A for the class.  I've got 3 exams and a paper left in the next week, then I'll be done with the semester and off for 2 and a half weeks or so before the summer semester begins.  I may already have an A in my English Comp class, as I said, I might not need to do all that well on the A&P final to get an A in that class, I got an A in my Computer Applications class, and while I'm only at 63 points in my Medical Terminology class, the final is worth 35 points and I expect I'll be able to get at least the B I need on that to have an A for the class.  A good first full semester, assuming I don't completely botch the A&P final.



Don't take speed before the final...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 25, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Sure there are many seasons: Winter, Breakup, and Road Construction.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 25, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> When my cat does not show up after a while then I have to go looking for him.
> 
> He is trained to come running when I call his name.
> 
> ...


Dogs' sense of smell will bring them fairly reliably back home.  Cats?  I'm not so sure.  When I was hunting with hounds, if one ran off or got "lost", we usually found the dog waiting for us back at the trailer when we returned in the evening.  Only hound I ever knew not to make it back was fairly old and probably died doing what she loved doing best.  We never saw her again.
Cats?  I don't think their sense of smell is that well developed, and they are a lot more capable of surviving on their own.  They are also prey for other, larger predators.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 25, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I just got done with my 4th A&P exam.  I went and looked at one of the questions I changed my answer on; I started with the correct answer and changed it to a wrong one.    I hate when I do that!
> 
> Still, overall I feel pretty good about it.  If I end up with an A, I'll only need to get a C on the final to have an A for the class.  I've got 3 exams and a paper left in the next week, then I'll be done with the semester and off for 2 and a half weeks or so before the summer semester begins.  I may already have an A in my English Comp class, as I said, I might not need to do all that well on the A&P final to get an A in that class, I got an A in my Computer Applications class, and while I'm only at 63 points in my Medical Terminology class, the final is worth 35 points and I expect I'll be able to get at least the B I need on that to have an A for the class.  A good first full semester, assuming I don't completely botch the A&P final.



If I was a betting woman--actually I am  --I would bet that you're going to do just fine.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 25, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I just got done with my 4th A&P exam.  I went and looked at one of the questions I changed my answer on; I started with the correct answer and changed it to a wrong one.    I hate when I do that!
> 
> Still, overall I feel pretty good about it.  If I end up with an A, I'll only need to get a C on the final to have an A for the class.  I've got 3 exams and a paper left in the next week, then I'll be done with the semester and off for 2 and a half weeks or so before the summer semester begins.  I may already have an A in my English Comp class, as I said, I might not need to do all that well on the A&P final to get an A in that class, I got an A in my Computer Applications class, and while I'm only at 63 points in my Medical Terminology class, the final is worth 35 points and I expect I'll be able to get at least the B I need on that to have an A for the class.  A good first full semester, assuming I don't completely botch the A&P final.


A&P?  Airframe and Powerplant?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 25, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


90's?  What are these 90's you speak of?  
Only in Fairbanks.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 25, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > CeeCee said:
> ...



I would love doing that.  But there aren't a heck of a lot of yachts or any form of racing boats here on the high desert.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 25, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I just got done with my 4th A&P exam.  I went and looked at one of the questions I changed my answer on; I started with the correct answer and changed it to a wrong one.    I hate when I do that!
> 
> Still, overall I feel pretty good about it.  If I end up with an A, I'll only need to get a C on the final to have an A for the class.  I've got 3 exams and a paper left in the next week, then I'll be done with the semester and off for 2 and a half weeks or so before the summer semester begins.  I may already have an A in my English Comp class, as I said, I might not need to do all that well on the A&P final to get an A in that class, I got an A in my Computer Applications class, and while I'm only at 63 points in my Medical Terminology class, the final is worth 35 points and I expect I'll be able to get at least the B I need on that to have an A for the class.  A good first full semester, assuming I don't completely botch the A&P final.



Congrats.  I told you it wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 25, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...


It's not just the heat, there's the glaring sunlight!  The sunlight is so brilliant there, it's almost painful.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 25, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...



It gets that warm in Fairbanks? Isn't it a couple of hundred miles or so from the Arctic Circle?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 25, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...



Well, we're sort of used to that here.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 25, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...



Get some good sunglasses!


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 25, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I just got done with my 4th A&P exam.  I went and looked at one of the questions I changed my answer on; I started with the correct answer and changed it to a wrong one.    I hate when I do that!
> ...



Since you are taking pictures around the house...try one coming out of a closet.  Certain posters will run with that for weeks.


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 25, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Yes, but with all that wonderful desert, there are plenty of other racing opportunities. . . 

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas - Rolling Stone


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 25, 2017)

MisterBeale said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...





MisterBeale said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



That is true.  In Deming NM, a tiny town in far south central New Mexico, on the fourth weekend every August, they hold their 'world famous' duck races.  They advertise their town as home of great water (and it really is) and fast ducks.

Not sure how the tradition got started but it has developed its own folk culture for a long, long time now.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 25, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> So, I was thinking about sleeping and sleeping patterns recently.  I only require about 5 or 6 hours of sleep.  One of my friends says I must be sleep deprived, but I don't feel sleep deprived.   I have to say that when I lie my head down, I probably fall asleep within no more than 10 minutes.  Then, when I awaken 5 or 6 hours later, even if I try, I can't seem to fall back to sleep, so I get up and start my day!
> 
> Do you think everyone requires a full 8 hours?  What do you think coffee shoppers?


I think there are lots of variables and, as usual, one-size-fits-all is not necessarily the rule.  I.e.: I've worked graveyard shift now for 20 years, getting 4-6 hours sleep on work nights.  But I always wake up at about 8 am (7 am DST) on my days off.  Even when I can sleep all night long, I get up between 2-3 am and putter about for an hour, or two, before I sleep again.  If I manage a cat nap here and there, that's always fine, too.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2017)

It hasn't decided what its going to be here. Cold, hot? Somewhere inbetween for an hour or a day? Then back to cold? Then hot again? I think that is why my joints are having such a hissy. At home, I could go weeks..even a few months, without a flareup. Here...its constant. I think mainly due to the fluctuations of the weather. I loathe it. Mostly because not a day goes by that I don't hurt and this has been going on since I got here.

However, the only way from not becoming stiff, I have to keep busy. So, I am off to the antique mall today to help the housemate get his new bigger space ready. Which means MAYBE some of this crap in the house will get hauled down there, but I ain't holding my breath. Still...it's a start. I kinda dread going because its upstairs and I don't know what to wear. A coat? A tshirt? Both? And the stairs. Two levels. I don't know how well I will handle that, but I am going to give it a try.

Meanwhile...its supposed to be in the 70's today. Right now, it is 50 and overcast. They said no rain, but I am looking at a light rain right now and whether it clears up or not depends on the wind, I guess.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 25, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Oh, yeah, it does get that warm...and humid, too.  You can almost set your watch by the time the daily thunderstorms start and end up there.  And the sun doesn't really set there most of the summer.  It just kind of dips to the horizon and then starts rising again.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 25, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I don't really need to 'cause I'm not planning on being anywhere near AZ, NV, or any other southwestern state in the near future.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 25, 2017)

Same here Gracie.  It has been rainy all day so far including a cold wind and 50 degrees.  Will only warm up a few more degrees today if at all.  Tomorrow in mid 60's, nice on Thursday, and then back to low 60's for Friday and mid 50's for high on Saturday.

We're supposed to have our heating shut off tomorrow and the swamp cooler fired up.  I called our folks who do that and asked if we could renegotiate the schedule.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 25, 2017)

Gracie said:


> It hasn't decided what its going to be here. Cold, hot? Somewhere inbetween for an hour or a day? Then back to cold? Then hot again? I think that is why my joints are having such a hissy. At home, I could go weeks..even a few months, without a flareup. Here...its constant. I think mainly due to the fluctuations of the weather. I loathe it. Mostly because not a day goes by that I don't hurt and this has been going on since I got here.
> 
> However, the only way from not becoming stiff, I have to keep busy. So, I am off to the antique mall today to help the housemate get his new bigger space ready. Which means MAYBE some of this crap in the house will get hauled down there, but I ain't holding my breath. Still...it's a start. I kinda dread going because its upstairs and I don't know what to wear. A coat? A tshirt? Both? And the stairs. Two levels. I don't know how well I will handle that, but I am going to give it a try.
> 
> Meanwhile...its supposed to be in the 70's today. Right now, it is 50 and overcast. They said no rain, but I am looking at a light rain right now and whether it clears up or not depends on the wind, I guess.


A roof over your head shouldn't come at such a price, not at our age.  I'm still crossing my hooks that you and Mr. G. get into one of the enclaves you have been wishing to inhabit.  Close to the ocean, for all of you.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 25, 2017)

Gracie said:


> It hasn't decided what its going to be here. Cold, hot? Somewhere inbetween for an hour or a day? Then back to cold? Then hot again? I think that is why my joints are having such a hissy. At home, I could go weeks..even a few months, without a flareup. Here...its constant. I think mainly due to the fluctuations of the weather. I loathe it. Mostly because not a day goes by that I don't hurt and this has been going on since I got here.
> 
> However, the only way from not becoming stiff, I have to keep busy. So, I am off to the antique mall today to help the housemate get his new bigger space ready. Which means MAYBE some of this crap in the house will get hauled down there, but I ain't holding my breath. Still...it's a start. I kinda dread going because its upstairs and I don't know what to wear. A coat? A tshirt? Both? And the stairs. Two levels. I don't know how well I will handle that, but I am going to give it a try.
> 
> Meanwhile...its supposed to be in the 70's today. Right now, it is 50 and overcast. They said no rain, but I am looking at a light rain right now and whether it clears up or not depends on the wind, I guess.



No rain for the next 10 days here and probably none after that either...rainy season is over and time to set my sprinkler system but I'm not sure if we are still in drought schedule or not...I'll wait til Friday til my Gardner guy comes, he knows everything and is better at setting the sprinklers anyway.
Ok, that was easy...

Also wanted to tell Gracie that in a week we will have temps in the 90's..YIKES, not ready for that yet..just changed my flannel sheets yesterday to my summer ones.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 25, 2017)

80s and high winds today, 50+ mph gusts, have a good dust storm that's been going all day.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 25, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> 80s and high winds today, 50+ mph gusts, have a good dust storm that's been going all day.



WOW, that's some wind...I would be afraid here if it got that windy.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 25, 2017)

I got a 96 on my A&P exam.  Would have been a 97 if I hadn't changed that one question to the wrong answer, but that's OK. 

Looking at my grades, I'm at an 81.67 now.  With the final worth 15 points, I only need a 56 or better to get an A for the class.  I'm a bit worried about being able to get an A on the final, but I'm pretty sure I can swing a 56.   I'd still feel pretty shitty if I tried on the test and got that bad a grade, but it's nice not to have much pressure for it.

Our weather was nice for the past couple of days.  There was light rain, but the temperatures were pretty cool, down into the mid-to-high 60s, I believe.  Today, and for the next week or so, we're supposed to be back into the mid-80s, which is more than I like.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 25, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > 80s and high winds today, 50+ mph gusts, have a good dust storm that's been going all day.
> ...


Here it's just slightly above a strong breeze..........


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 25, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Hombre's sore toes,
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, mom, and family,
CeeCee's baby sister,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, SFC Ollie, Ridgerunner, and all the others we miss and hope to return.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 26, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > It hasn't decided what its going to be here. Cold, hot? Somewhere inbetween for an hour or a day? Then back to cold? Then hot again? I think that is why my joints are having such a hissy. At home, I could go weeks..even a few months, without a flareup. Here...its constant. I think mainly due to the fluctuations of the weather. I loathe it. Mostly because not a day goes by that I don't hurt and this has been going on since I got here.
> ...


Thanks, GW. 
I am in another "mood"....(nice word for depression). Listening to my fav songs just makes me more down because it takes me back to happier times so..no music. Can't sit outside and listen to the creek because the neighbors dogs won't stfu with their barking at me. Want to write or start a blog about homelessness and what it does to a person but have no privacy since MrG is always looking over my shoulder. Too cold to sit in my van. I could go on, but eyeballs look in here for weaponry, so...I will just stop now and head to the group if I feel the further need to whine.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 26, 2017)

I have broken my resolution to check in at least once a day so when I come back I haven't got a bazillion pages to catch up on.  tl;dr  Hope everyone's okay.
Grumpy start to the day. There's a new cook at the local diner and breakfast this a.m. was bad.  I didn't complain but got her name.  If she's cooking again tomorrow I will have to school her by sending it back for another try.  We've all been new at one time or other, and this IS downeast Maine so the bar is set pretty low to start with, but geez.  Sometimes you just gotta say something.  It's not like I can vote with my feet--there is no other place to go for breakfast and a chat with the regulars.


----------



## esthermoon (Apr 26, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


It's true! Some parts of Vietnam are really hot! Luckily for me Ho Chi Minh City is not so hot 
(My French is not very good! Pardonne-moi! )


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 26, 2017)

Here's something to make you all laugh...hopefully.  Me, messing around with a photo app.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 26, 2017)

Good morning, hope I didn't post already since I've said a few good mornings elsewhere.

Nice day weatherwise but have a routine dr appointment at 8:00 and I'm always anxious because you never know what they'll throw at you!


----------



## esthermoon (Apr 26, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Good morning, hope I didn't post already since I've said a few good mornings elsewhere.
> 
> Nice day weatherwise but have a routine dr appointment at 8:00 and I'm always anxious because you never know what they'll throw at you!


Don't be anxious CeeCee! Everything will be ok!


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 26, 2017)

OldLady said:


> I have broken my resolution to check in at least once a day so when I come back I haven't got a bazillion pages to catch up on.  tl;dr  Hope everyone's okay.
> Grumpy start to the day. There's a new cook at the local diner and breakfast this a.m. was bad.  I didn't complain but got her name.  If she's cooking again tomorrow I will have to school her by sending it back for another try.  We've all been new at one time or other, and this IS downeast Maine so the bar is set pretty low to start with, but geez.  Sometimes you just gotta say something.  It's not like I can vote with my feet--there is no other place to go for breakfast and a chat with the regulars.



Stick to rolls and coffee?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 26, 2017)

OldLady said:


> I have broken my resolution to check in at least once a day so when I come back I haven't got a bazillion pages to catch up on.  tl;dr  Hope everyone's okay.
> Grumpy start to the day. There's a new cook at the local diner and breakfast this a.m. was bad.  I didn't complain but got her name.  If she's cooking again tomorrow I will have to school her by sending it back for another try.  We've all been new at one time or other, and this IS downeast Maine so the bar is set pretty low to start with, but geez.  Sometimes you just gotta say something.  It's not like I can vote with my feet--there is no other place to go for breakfast and a chat with the regulars.



Welcome back OldLady.  I got a chuckle out of your post this morning.  The Coffee Shop is actually pretty much like your diner--you don't have to catch up on everybody's life story when you come in but you just pick up where you are and sort of catch up on the important stuff via the current dialogue. 

I do envy you that small town diner though, bad cook and all.  Sometimes you really do want to go where everybody knows your name.    We have nothing comparable here in the city.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 26, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Good morning, hope I didn't post already since I've said a few good mornings elsewhere.
> 
> Nice day weatherwise but have a routine dr appointment at 8:00 and I'm always anxious because you never know what they'll throw at you!



I have to go get bloodwork done this morning.  That's bad enough.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 26, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, hope I didn't post already since I've said a few good mornings elsewhere.
> ...



I don't mind the needle...I just mind the fasting and then being anxious about any bad results.

Good luck to you!


----------



## OldLady (Apr 26, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > I have broken my resolution to check in at least once a day so when I come back I haven't got a bazillion pages to catch up on.  tl;dr  Hope everyone's okay.
> ...


Yeah, the coffee was fine.  There was that.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 26, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > I have broken my resolution to check in at least once a day so when I come back I haven't got a bazillion pages to catch up on.  tl;dr  Hope everyone's okay.
> ...


Yes, sometimes I get really annoyed at the down side of living in the back of beyond, but then I remember what life was like when I lived in "civilization."   It's good you have the Coffee Shop to be your diner, huh?


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 26, 2017)

Though some of you might debate the point, this place has kept me sane a few times.  Been isolated across a four lane road on the used lot for over six weeks, until last week.  My friends on the other side did nothing to help me by reaching out to visit in person, by phone or even text.  I am currently working on other friendships at work with people that seem to care.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 26, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Though some of you might debate the point, this place has kept me sane a few times.  Been isolated across a four lane road on the used lot for over six weeks, until last week.  My friends on the other side did nothing to help me by reaching out to visit in person, by phone or even text.  I am currently working on other friendships at work with people that seem to care.



Unless we reveal it, sometimes our friends don't realize we need them or how we need them.  Too often we have no way of knowing how important we are to somebody unless they tell us.

But yes, there are long stretches that I have nobody to just banter with or that provide me with a view outside my own somewhat contracted world these days and remind me that there are people who care.  And the Coffee Shop does provide that kind of outlet.

Hombre has never quite experienced an on line community like this and doesn't understand what I get out of it.  And isn't interested as he does have an outlet with folks in his volunteer work.  I can't do a regular volunteer job like he does because one of us has to be on call at all times for when my elderly aunt, my ailing friend Dana, my older sister, etc. need somebody in a hurry or to drive to a doctor's appointment or whatever.


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 26, 2017)

These things are up here today: the pollen count, the temperatures, the clouds. to reveal a 'Chamber of Commerce" blue sky.  That list should include my spirits too. 

I have an office in City Hall, a building erected by the WPA in Franklin Roosevelt's era.  It's a bit draughty and the windows are old steel framed casements affording great leaks of sound from the traffic along West Sixth Street.  There's a crazy mosaic tile wainscoting and floor in the restroom.  Wearing bifocals while venturing in there I a challenge to your balance.  I've been sending out 'drop dead'  letters to landlords due to their lack of fire insurance on their rental properties.  I'm in the 'S's' and today the phone has been ringing off the hook.  It' a good thing.

The spring floods have washed all sorts of debris down the river.  I sometimes think everything ever throw over the banks from Pittsburgh comes here to be cleared away.  Fallen trees present a hazard to navigation, but the recreational boaters are smart enough to keep their boats off the river until Memorial Day weekend.  That doesn't mean that there is the stray half submerged beer cooler ready to tear a hole in a fiberglass hull.  Although I have never gone insane and owned a boat myself, I can sympathize.  The old saw must be true, the two happiest days for a boat owner are the day you buy it and the day you sell it.

Mom and Pop were not boaters.  But they enjoyed borrowing Earl Fitzgerald's camper and hauling it north to Pymatuning Lake that straddles the Ohio-Pennsylvania state line.  The camping area there was pleasant enough, but the camping spots made it so you were actually closer to your neighbor at the camp site than if you just pitched a tent in the back yard.  Back in 1973, Mom and Pop and my baby brother went to Pymatuning Lake to 'camp'.  I stayed home as I had a summer job ad was old enough to take care of myself for at least one week without either burning something down or getting admitted at the hospital.

My brother worked all summer long to buy himself a bicycle.  Mowing lawns, delivering the Evening Review, walking dogs and raking gardens finally paid off and he got himself a beautiful three speed bike.  There was no real bike rack on the back of Earl's camper, so Pop jerry rigged a rack and secured the bike with the expectation that it would survive the 60 mile trip north on Ohio State route 11.  I followed them in my car, a 1964 Ford Falcon m friends had dubbed "The Iron Lung".  Mom and Pop and my brother piled into the big old Buick with the camper hitched to the back bumper and Pop's ersatz bike rack holding my brother's pride and joy.

We got to just south of Youngstown when I saw the bike rack wasn't going to make it. Every bump on the pavement loosened the bicycle just enough to make me more concerned for not only the bike, but the front end of the Iron Lung.  This game went on for four or five miles until the last straw was placed on the bike rack's back and my brother's precious bicycle was kicking up sparks as the front wheel dragged on the pavement.

I blew the horn, flashed the lights and tried my best to get alongside the Buick to alert Pop to the problem.  Finally, he pulled onto the berm of the road where the bike finally sprung free of constraints and careened into the ditch.  Of all the unfortunate things that happened along that road trip, the very spot Pop pulled over had been the place a tanker truck loaded with oil had overturned.  These were the days before any HAZMAT response would be called to a roadside oil spill and the ditch along with the surrounding area was black with crude.  As if Jed Clampett had just fired a shot and stood amazed as Texas Tea bubbled forth.

Now broken and covered with oil, my brother's bicycle was a total wreck.  He stood looking at it as his lower lip stuck out and quivered in grief.  Mom would not consent to throwing the oil covered bike into the camper as she had spent two afternoon cleaning it with Murphy's Oil Soap.  Ironic that it was 'oil soap' cleaning the camper, but actual oil that threatened the interior.  We all pitched in and gathered up any stray bicycle parts and tossed it all into the trunk of the Iron Lung.  I bade them good luck and took myself and the remains of the bike south to the Big House.  The best laid plans of mice and men, the poet once said.  No long bicycle excursions for my brother that year.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 26, 2017)

Well, I'm back from the docs and my vitamin D level was slightly low so he wants me to double my dose of 2,000iu.

Truth is I wasn't really good about taking it every day but will now.

Also, about the coffee shop and forums in general, I'd be depressed without it/them.

I live alone and don't have many friends in Fresno, so being on here is a life saver in a sense.

Glad to have such a nice group on here to talk to.  Sometimes I'm not on everyday and that's usually because I'm having a don't feel like talking Day.  But those are rare.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 26, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Well, I'm back from the docs and my vitamin D level was slightly low so he wants me to double my dose of 2,000iu.
> 
> Truth is I wasn't really good about taking it every day but will now.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 26, 2017)

Three general contractors, an African American, a Roman Catholic and a Jew, were headed of to a General Contractor's convention when suddenly their car lost control and plunged over a cliff.  They were instantly standing before the Pearly Gates and St. Peter himself.  Glowering at the three stunned men, St. Peter said "I'm not in the habit of admitting general contractors through the Pearly Gates and into the Kingdom of Heaven."

The three newly dead men winced, suspecting as much after a lifetime of ripping off their customers.

"But the Lord and I are in a bit of a pickle." continued St.Peter. "These poor old gates are wearing out and I thought while you were here, you might provide me with estimates for their repair"

"Well, St.Peter" began the African American contractor "My firm can make the necessary repairs for $5,000."

"Care to itemize your proposal?" asked St. Peter.

"Sure!  We'll reset the hinges for $1,500,  buff out the gold for another $1,500, install a new lock set for $1,000 and build you a new guard booth for another $1,000"

"You know, St. Peter, these gates are widely admired on Earth" began the Roman Catholic contractor "My company can do the job right for $15,000. We'll also rest the hinges at $1,500.  We can repair and replace the gemstones for $3,000.  A new guard booth with Wi-Fi and video surveillance for $5,500.  We'll leave 10% out for unforeseen contingencies and with whatever is left we can make a generous contribution to Catholic Charities."

"St. Peter.  Bubby.  You want a nice job?" said the Jewish contractor "I can do it all for $55,000."

"55,000?" exclaimed St. Peter "That's eleven times the low bid!  How can I sell that to the Lord?"

"Calm down, bubblila," said the Jewish contractor "We break it down like this.  $25,000 goes to you.  I put $25,000 in my pocket.  Then we hire the colored boy to do the work for $5,000"


----------



## Gracie (Apr 26, 2017)

Just got back from Docs office. Took a pic with my cell phone and will try to post it. Meanwhile..what a view! The pic does not do it justice.

Got in to see the doc and she said my blood test results were in....I have RA (duh. No shit?), I am low on Vitamin D (again, duh...there is no sun here cuz its always raining), and my cholesterol is sky high (once again...duh). So I requested a few meds that will kill two birds with one stone (questran)....lowering my cholesterol and a binding agent since I don't have a gall bladder and she complied.

Ok..off to see if I can post this pic I took from the lobby overlooking the mountains and canyon. BRB


----------



## Gracie (Apr 26, 2017)

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 26, 2017)

Gracie said:


> View attachment 123485
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



Beautiful country.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 26, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Just got back from Docs office. Took a pic with my cell phone and will try to post it. Meanwhile..what a view! The pic does not do it justice.
> 
> Got in to see the doc and she said my blood test results were in....I have RA (duh. No shit?), I am low on Vitamin D (again, duh...there is no sun here cuz its always raining), and my cholesterol is sky high (once again...duh). So I requested a few meds that will kill two birds with one stone (questran)....lowering my cholesterol and a binding agent since I don't have a gall bladder and she complied.
> 
> Ok..off to see if I can post this pic I took from the lobby overlooking the mountains and canyon. BRB



One thing you can do that's good for you to bring down the bad cholesterol and maybe even triglycerides if that is a problem is to add some chia seed and/or freshly ground flax seed to your diet.  I add both to my morning breakfast smoothie but you can pitch it into salads or sprinkle on veggies or whatever.   It usually does the trick.  I grind the whole flax seed in a small coffee grinder only as much as I will use and I use it immediately as it loses its punch quickly once it is ground.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 26, 2017)

Arrived in Rio Rancho a few hours ago, rested, looked at homes online then walked across the parking lot to the Dion's for dinner.  Now I'm stuffed.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 27, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Hombre's sore toes,
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, mom, and family,
CeeCee's baby sister,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, SFC Ollie, Ridgerunner, and all the others we miss and hope to return.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Just got back from Docs office. Took a pic with my cell phone and will try to post it. Meanwhile..what a view! The pic does not do it justice.
> ...


I have heard that but never did it, nor even know what the stuff looks like. Seeds are bad for diverticulus, which I have. Is it really seedy?


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 27, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Arrived in Rio Rancho a few hours ago, rested, looked at homes online then walked across the parking lot to the Dion's for dinner.  Now I'm stuffed.........


Gotta love a nice meal but I sure hate that stuffed feeling after.

Luck finding a great home.  Is your wife still looking for work there?


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 27, 2017)

Well I am half way through half life 2 now and I have posted two pictures. The first is of a dark episode where you pass through a town full of monsters, and you can behead them by throwing a circular saw blade at them. The second is where you get to drive a beach buggy along a coast road, and do battle with ant lions that spring up from the sand. You can shoot them with a machine gun mounted on the bonnet, or you can just run them over.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 27, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Both are tiny little seeds. Most whole foods or health food stores or farmers markets carry them.  The ground flax seed I don't think would be a problem with diverticulitis.  Not sure about the Chia seeds.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 27, 2017)

I had to edit my last post of half life 2 and the site crashed in the middle of it. But I finally got there.

I still think half life 2 is the best computer game I have ever played.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 27, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Arrived in Rio Rancho a few hours ago, rested, looked at homes online then walked across the parking lot to the Dion's for dinner.  Now I'm stuffed.........
> ...


That's what we're here for, a job interview plus looking at houses though we're no longer looking to buy right now.  Not finding what we want in our price range that wouldn't require a gut and rebuild which we can't afford right now so we figure we'll rent for a year and build up our available finances then buy.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 27, 2017)

Good morning, having a bad day because I didn't sleep well.  My vitamin D was low also Gracie, doc told me to double the dose I was taking.

My problem is I forget to take it.

Foxfyre ...I sometimes make an almond milk and chia seed type pudding and eat it for breakfast..think I'll do that for tomorrow, it has to sit for a few hours.

Have a great day all!


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 27, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Good morning, having a bad day because I didn't sleep well.  My vitamin D was low also Gracie, doc told me to double the dose I was taking.
> 
> My problem is I forget to take it.
> 
> ...


I take my vitamin D with my meds and other supplements daily.  I have one of those weekly pill boxes were I put my weekly meds/vits divided by day and morning/night, helps me remember to take them.  The one I have trouble with is taking my daily fiber as ya can't take it with meds, the fiber expands into a gelatinous mass trapping the meds so they can't be absorbed, made that mistake when I first started taking fiber.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 27, 2017)

That's what I'm going to do..take it when I take my other pills.

It was barely below normal though and I'm wondering if I should double up to 4,000 since I really wasn't taking the 2,000 regularly.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 27, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> That's what I'm going to do..take it when I take my other pills.
> 
> It was barely below normal though and I'm wondering if I should double up to 4,000 since I really wasn't taking the 2,000 regularly.



If it is only a slight deficiency, I'm pretty sure a few extra minutes in the sun should take care of it. At America latitudes, 20 minutes in the sun can generate up to 25,000 units of Vitamin D.

Some common drugs can and do deplete Vitamin D though or impede its absorption: cortisteroids like Prednisone, a lot of weight loss products, some antiseizure drugs, and the cholesterol lowering statins like Questran et al.  As many hours as reasonable should be allowed between taking those drugs and your Vitamin D supplement.


----------



## esthermoon (Apr 27, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> I had to edit my last post of half life 2 and the site crashed in the middle of it. But I finally got there.
> 
> I still think half life 2 is the best computer game I have ever played.


One of the best shooting games ever!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 27, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I had to edit my last post of half life 2 and the site crashed in the middle of it. But I finally got there.
> ...



You play it too esthermoon?  I guess I'm going to have to get it.  I forgot to ask Dajjal so I'll ask you both--it is a game you can play by yourself on your computer?  It isn't an on line group game?


----------



## esthermoon (Apr 27, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Hi Foxfyre! 
I did play the game by myself on my pc. I don't know if there's an on line version I played with the PC DVD ROM a friend of mine gave me 
It was very funny but I got killed all the time


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 27, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Good idea!


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 27, 2017)

Got a 95 on my Terminology final, so that gives me a 96 for the class.   Just have my English final (which doesn't really matter, I already have an A for the class) and A&P final to go.


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 27, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Got a 95 on my Terminology final, so that gives me a 96 for the class.   Just have my English final (which doesn't really matter, I already have an A for the class) and A&P final to go.


Mazel Tov!


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 27, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Got a 95 on my Terminology final, so that gives me a 96 for the class.   Just have my English final (which doesn't really matter, I already have an A for the class) and A&P final to go.



Bro, you were kind of sandbagging with the 1% going into the final.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 27, 2017)

Made it home in one piece, didn't look around much and we both were tired and just wanted to get home.  I'm fighting wanting to take a nap cause if I do I'll be up all night.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 27, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Hombre's sore toes,
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, mom, and family,
CeeCee's baby sister,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, SFC Ollie, Ridgerunner, and all the others we miss and hope to return.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 28, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Got a 95 on my Terminology final, so that gives me a 96 for the class.   Just have my English final (which doesn't really matter, I already have an A for the class) and A&P final to go.



Awesome!  Congratulations to you!


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## CeeCee (Apr 28, 2017)

Good morning!  Sunny and warm but windy today.  Looking at my forecast for the week I see a 97 next week, that's way too early to be that hot!

Just some errands today...Have a great Friday everyone!


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 28, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Good morning!  Sunny and warm but windy today.  Looking at my forecast for the week I see a 97 next week, that's way too early to be that hot!
> 
> Just some errands today...Have a great Friday everyone!



Oh my!  That is VERY hot, and it's not even summer yet!  It's rainy here and warm (not as warm as some of you though!).  Kind of soupy actually.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 28, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



You can play half life on your own as it is a single player, first person shooter. I played it twice before years ago and I have forgotten most of the details. But I know the kind of thing to look out for, otherwise I would have got stuck a few times trying to work out what to do next.  I have the book 'Prima official game guide' which is an illustrated walkthrough, so I can get tips on what to do when stuck. But there are walkthrough's on the internet to help you when you don't know what to do next. Here is a link to a walkthrough.

Visual Walkthroughs - Half Life 2 Walkthrough

You can download the game from steam so you do not need the CD rom.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 28, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Good morning!  Sunny and warm but windy today.  Looking at my forecast for the week I see a 97 next week, that's way too early to be that hot!
> 
> Just some errands today...Have a great Friday everyone!



Whoa. It is really unusually cool here--expecting around 50 for a high today, 45 tomorrow with a possible freeze tomorrow night and heavy snow in the northern mountains.  That's really not good news because everything is leafed out, flowers are blooming, little peaches have set on the trees etc.  Looking ahead, Accuweather isn't forecasting anything above 80 and mostly 60's and 70's for us until the end of May.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 28, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...



Very helpful.  One more question:  Do you play it with your mouse or do you have to use other keys on the keyboard?


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 28, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning!  Sunny and warm but windy today.  Looking at my forecast for the week I see a 97 next week, that's way too early to be that hot!
> ...



My roses are blooming beautifully already....I took this pic yesterday...it's the tiny teacup rose I planted 12 years ago in memory on the first anniversary of my husband's death.  It was all white tiny roses and only about 5 inches high then...grows 
Ike crazy..Gardner has to cut it back all the time.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 28, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



You use both the keyboard and mouse. You can change the setting of what keys you use to suit yourself.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 28, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



First person shooters generally use the wasd keys or the arrow keys for movement and the mouse to look around and shoot.  There are other keys that get involved, too, but those are the basics.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 28, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> View attachment 123706
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> ...



Beautiful.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 28, 2017)

The 1992 Yukon has been fun to own.  Alas the blower motor went last year, it has major rust belt rust, tailgate is rusted to the point I dare not open it.  Engine is telling me to find something else with the blue cloud now following me around town.  Needs tires and brakes.  In short, it is dead.

Looking at an old 1998 Silverado regular cab short box 4x4 in a dark red.  A few of the guys in here would be drooling at how nice this one is.  I am almost afraid to take it on a jobsite.  Waiting on a personal note to pay for it.  The knee surgery bill and a little more cash I have around would have paid for it without the loan.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 28, 2017)

Temperature is down to 38 here with a very cold light rain.  They just issued winter storm warnings for late tonight with heavy snow in northern New Mexico that could include our Sandias and the foothills extending into Albuquerque.  It's April 28 for heaven's sake!!!  It would be the second latest snowfall on record for us with the latest recorded in 1928.

And in spite of the light rain and snow forecast, we're also under a red flag warning for fire so there must be some serious wind anticipated with all this.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 28, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> The 1992 Yukon has been fun to own.  Alas the blower motor went last year, it has major rust belt rust, tailgate is rusted to the point I dare not open it.  Engine is telling me to find something else with the blue cloud now following me around town.  Needs tires and brakes.  In short, it is dead.
> 
> Looking at an old 1998 Silverado regular cab short box 4x4 in a dark red.  A few of the guys in here would be drooling at how nice this one is.  I am almost afraid to take it on a jobsite.  Waiting on a personal note to pay for it.  The knee surgery bill and a little more cash I have around would have paid for it without the loan.



I drive an antique too--a 1995 Subaru Impreza Outback, also red. No rust and it still runs great with no mechanical issues.  It does need shocks but just running around town--I probably won't put 500 miles on it this year--I'm not going to worry about that.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 28, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Temperature is down to 38 here with a very cold light rain.  They just issued winter storm warnings for late tonight with heavy snow in northern New Mexico that could include our Sandias and the foothills extending into Albuquerque.  It's April 28 for heaven's sake!!!  It would be the second latest snowfall on record for us with the latest recorded in 1928.
> 
> And in spite of the light rain and snow forecast, we're also under a red flag warning for fire so there must be some serious wind anticipated with all this.


Yeah, we're getting high winds today but much warmer and no rain/snow in the forecast........


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 28, 2017)

Also with any luck we may have found a rental for just a little more than half of what we're paying now, the only thing is it's down in Los Lunas but we can deal with that for a year.  It's a newer house around 1600 square feet on a large lot with a two car garage and great mountain views.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 28, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Temperature is down to 38 here with a very cold light rain.  They just issued winter storm warnings for late tonight with heavy snow in northern New Mexico that could include our Sandias and the foothills extending into Albuquerque.  It's April 28 for heaven's sake!!!  It would be the second latest snowfall on record for us with the latest recorded in 1928.
> 
> And in spite of the light rain and snow forecast, we're also under a red flag warning for fire so there must be some serious wind anticipated with all this.


It's chilly here today but sunny and beautiful.  I spent sometime inside cleaning but a lot of time out and about.

Now, we're just kicking back after spaghetti for dinner tonight.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 28, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Also with any luck we may have found a rental for just a little more than half of what we're paying now, the only thing is it's down in Los Lunas but we can deal with that for a year.  It's a newer house around 1600 square feet on a large lot with a two car garage and great mountain views.


When my sis did the travelling nurse gig, housing was a part of the contract.  Any chance of that happening?


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 28, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Also with any luck we may have found a rental for just a little more than half of what we're paying now, the only thing is it's down in Los Lunas but we can deal with that for a year.  It's a newer house around 1600 square feet on a large lot with a two car garage and great mountain views.


Just found out it's being rented today so off to choice number 2, about $250 more per month but up on the ridge in SW Albuquerque off Dennis Chavez.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 28, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Also with any luck we may have found a rental for just a little more than half of what we're paying now, the only thing is it's down in Los Lunas but we can deal with that for a year.  It's a newer house around 1600 square feet on a large lot with a two car garage and great mountain views.
> ...


No, not nursing so it doesn't apply.  Nurses and doctors are in huge demand and hospitals/companies are willing to do almost anything to bring in nurses and doctors. 
Many hospitals own houses around their facility to house doctors and nurses.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 28, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Ahh, okay.  You'll find something, you're going about it like it's your job and that's a good thing.  My sis has to move every few years and my brother in law goes about finding a new residence the same way.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 28, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Yup, my job is to find a place we both like as close to the area we want to be in then to set up and organize the move.  We've been gradually packing for a while so when it comes time the amount of packing left to do will be minimal.  Pack Rat has a different approach to PODs, they have a 27 foot trailer they drop off at your house and you pack it then they move it to your new residence and you unpack it.  We can also hire help to load and unload the trailer.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 28, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


That's nice.  The pod idea was pretty creative, it changed the way people look at moving.  I haven't used one yet but it has to be less expensive than the moving vans.  They're like $2000 and more.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 28, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


When I was considering Tucson I received a quote from Pack Rat for $2400, when we used a full service mover to move down to El Paso it cost us $9K.  Uhaul would be around $500 but you only have use of the truck for a few days so we would absolutely have to hire help to load and unload, with Pack Rat we have basically a month to use the trailer so we can take a week or two to load and unload and we don't have to haul it, they do.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 28, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


They give you time then, that's good.  I've always just used uhaul but I'll give the pods a try if we need to move again.


----------



## Kat (Apr 28, 2017)

I am moving in 2 weeks. I just looked up Pack Rat and I am not in their service area. So, they sent me to U Pack, and I got a quote of  
13 Feet of Trailer Space $1,811.00. We would have to pack it etc.
 Already am set with 2 Men and a Truck. They come and load it, haul it, unload and set it up..even beds.
That is costing $3034.00. Guess that's who I will stick with. 

Did I say I hate moving? I am SO tired of packing etc. "Throw this away, keep this, give this to charity". LOL


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 28, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


PODs was relatively inexpensive, we used two when we moved out to Colorado from Virginia and (if I remember correctly) it only cost somewhere under $3K.  Where they get ya is in two areas, one is if you have to store them it's a couple of hundred dollars a month and two if they don't deliver to the town you're moving to you have to incur more moving expenses to unload them in a city they do deliver to and then move your goods via Uhaul, etc to your final destination.


----------



## Kat (Apr 28, 2017)

How far are you moving from where you are now Ringel05


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 29, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



When we have moved ourselves from one town to another, we have always hired a Uhaul Truck we drove ourselves.  We did hire guys to load and unload it though. They are probably more expensive now than the last one we rented in the 1980's.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 29, 2017)

Kat said:


> How far are you moving from where you are now Ringel05



He's probably gone to bed, but the intention is to move from El Paso to Albuquerque, roughly 265 or so miles.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 29, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Hombre's sore toes,
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, mom, and family,
CeeCee's baby sister,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, SFC Ollie, Ridgerunner, and all the others we miss and hope to return.

_No idea where this is, but I could build a novel or at least a short story around it_.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 29, 2017)

Kat said:


> How far are you moving from where you are now Ringel05


About 266 miles and 1500 feet in elevation.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 29, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > How far are you moving from where you are now Ringel05
> ...


Nope, still awake........


----------



## Kat (Apr 29, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > How far are you moving from where you are now Ringel05
> ...




About the same as me...just a few more miles for me.


----------



## esthermoon (Apr 29, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> View attachment 123706
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> ...


Lovely roses!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 29, 2017)

Good morning everybody.  It is April 29 and just over 33
degrees f (1 celsius) and spitting snow flakes at our house this morning.  Hard freeze predicted for tonight. We are supposed to be putting out the tomato plants now.


----------



## esthermoon (Apr 29, 2017)

Hi Foxfyre! Good morning to you!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 29, 2017)

Good evening esthermoon.  It is just after 9 p.m. at your house, yes?  I am one of those people that doesn't really 'get' the international date line--I can properly define it, but it just doesn't quite compute in my brain --but I do understand the difference between day and night and how that differs depending on where we live on the planet.

So at 9 o'clock at our house we are starting to think about winding down and getting to bed sometime in the next 2 or 3 hours.  Are you a night owl like some of the other members?


----------



## esthermoon (Apr 29, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Good evening esthermoon.  It is just after 9 p.m. at your house, yes?  I am one of those people that doesn't really 'get' the international date line--I can properly define it, but it just doesn't quite compute in my brain --but I do understand the difference between day and night and how that differs depending on where we live on the planet.
> 
> So at 9 o'clock at our house we are starting to think about winding down and getting to bed sometime in the next 2 or 3 hours.  Are you a night owl like some of the other members?



Almost 9.20 here Foxfyre! We have dinner at 7/7.30 and then my parents go to bed at 11 sometimes at midnight 
My sister and I are those who are active at night 
But not always! Sometimes I go to bed sooner than my parents


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 29, 2017)

Kat said:


> I am moving in 2 weeks. I just looked up Pack Rat and I am not in their service area. So, they sent me to U Pack, and I got a quote of
> 13 Feet of Trailer Space $1,811.00. We would have to pack it etc.
> Already am set with 2 Men and a Truck. They come and load it, haul it, unload and set it up..even beds.
> That is costing $3034.00. Guess that's who I will stick with.
> ...


Just keep moving forward, as much as you can everyday.  You'll be able to kick back in your new home and unpack at your own speed soon enough.

I hate it too.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 29, 2017)

Kat said:


> I am moving in 2 weeks. I just looked up Pack Rat and I am not in their service area. So, they sent me to U Pack, and I got a quote of
> 13 Feet of Trailer Space $1,811.00. We would have to pack it etc.
> Already am set with 2 Men and a Truck. They come and load it, haul it, unload and set it up..even beds.
> That is costing $3034.00. Guess that's who I will stick with.
> ...



Dang, I could fly down, rent a Uhaul and have a vacation too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 29, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Also with any luck we may have found a rental for just a little more than half of what we're paying now, the only thing is it's down in Los Lunas but we can deal with that for a year.  It's a newer house around 1600 square feet on a large lot with a two car garage and great mountain views.
> ...



That's a far piece from Rio Rancho, but I see Unser Blvd now goes all the way through so that's a fairly fast route to Rio Rancho.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 29, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


She doesn't expect to get the job, waaaaaay too overqualified so she'll hook up with temp/staffing agencies for the time being.  Eventually when we buy our preferred location would be north Rio Rancho simply because of this view...........


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 29, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  It is April 29 and just over 33
> degrees f (1 celsius) and spitting snow flakes at our house this morning.  Hard freeze predicted for tonight. We are supposed to be putting out the tomato plants now.


Not that bad here, mid 40s, rainy and slightly breezy.  I'm wearing sweats and a heavy robe.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 29, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


That's funny, "that's a far piece"........  We have to drive at minimum an hour in any direction from El Paso to get to anywhere, that isn't a "far piece" for us........ 
Seem to be the prevailing attitude there though, the lady interviewing the wife told her they had other offices "way down" in Albuquerque and Los lunas........


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 29, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I doubt the State would hold being over qualified against her, but the truth is that there is horrible nepotism when it comes to state hiring.  With some rare exceptions,  you pretty much have to know somebody to even be seriously considered for one of the more attractive jobs.  Best bet is a low paying grunt job and hope to be able to curry favors to move up.

But you never know when you might be one of the exceptions so it doesn't hurt to try.

I would suggest once you get here to look to the Presbyterian Hospital Organization or Lovelace or University of New Mexico Hospital for some openings.  With Mrs. R's medical knowledge/experience, at least in the terminoloy, she would have a better than average foot in the door there I would think.


----------



## Kat (Apr 29, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  It is April 29 and just over 33
> degrees f (1 celsius) and spitting snow flakes at our house this morning.  Hard freeze predicted for tonight. We are supposed to be putting out the tomato plants now.




How did it get so cold there? It's 81° here right now.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 29, 2017)

Kat said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  It is April 29 and just over 33
> ...



I don't know but they are predicting up to 2' of snow just north of us and it is still spitting a snowflake now then here in the city.  Our Sandia Mountains that form the eastern boundary of Albuquerque  are probably also catching a good deal of white stuff today--the clouds are too low to see what's going on up there.

The temperature has dropped 3 degrees in the last hour and now is again at 33f.

Anyhow I love this kind of weather in December, January, and February.  At the end of April not so much.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 29, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I closed all windows and turned on the heat this morning.  This is the craziest dang weather ever.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 29, 2017)

We went up to Alamogordo earlier, stopped and got something to eat when we arrived before going to Wally World there to pick up her new eye glasses......  Don't ask.......
When we hit Alamogordo the Sacramentos were socked in with low lying overcast and it started raining and sleeting as we entered town.  When we came out it had stopped raining and halfway up the mountains it was all snow, when we finally got home it had started to rain again down here but the temps were up into the mid 50s, it felt almost hot........ 
One quick event that happened on the way up to Alamogordo, we came to the Border Patrol Inspection station, as we approached the spot the officer is posted we noticed the car stopped there had the trunk open, the officer was looking in the trunk with his hand on his weapon, he moved around to the driver's door and opened it with his hand still on his sidearm, the driver came out with hands raised, six other officers came out of the building ready to draw if necessary.  They led the guy away in handcuffs the moved the car out of the through lane, it all happened in less than a minute.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 29, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



If you're in the right location, the views can be sensational--both mountain views, desert views, and city views.  And if we were buying now we would probably also be looking in Rio Rancho.  All the city amenities there plus you can get more house for the money in Albuquerque and, unless Intel closes, property should hold its value there.  The Intel situation is worrisome though as they haven't been upgrading the plant for some time and it is the largest employer in the state.  If it closes it would be devastating for Rio Rancho for some time.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2017)

75 here today. Tomorrow it will probably be back down in the 40's or maybe even snow. This place is wacky.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 29, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Intel is the largest chip maker for PCs and with more and more people moving to smart phones and tablets they need to adapt or eventually become marginalized in the market.  IBM built a huge campus in the Reston/Herndon area just before the PC market took off and left them behind, AOL built a huge campus out west of Reston/Herndon just before they lost most of the market to Google and others.  Both those campuses are mostly empty now but Intel has rapidly moved to diversify into other areas something neither IBM or AOL did very fast so I'm not as concerned with Intel's fate.  Those are the risks associated with the constantly changing tech industry.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 30, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



My only concern is if the plant at Rio Rancho closes--and whether that will inevitably happen in the next few years is according to who you ask--some 2500 jobs at the plant and 5000 more who contract with Intel will go bye bye and blow a $800+ million dollar hole in the area economy.  And that will likely put thousands of houses on the market which will hurt Albuquerque and the entire metro area but will devastate real estate values in Rio Rancho.  It is just something to think about before making a decision.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 30, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Hombre's sore toes,
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, mom, and family,
CeeCee's baby sister,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Alan, Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, SFC Ollie, Ridgerunner, and all the others we miss and hope to return.

_Auckland New Zealand harbor.





_


----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I love you guys.
> 
> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> ...




Cool!


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 30, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Breathtaking, so beautiful.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 30, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Another good reason to rent first.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 1, 2017)

Well you know what they say...





I am getting settled in to the Hawaiian lifestyle once again... This is the 4th time I have packed up my stuff and moved to Hawaii... There must be a reason why... Been little over 15 years since I was last here and what I have seen things have changed compared to when I left... The Ex and I are getting adjusted to being around each other and things have been going well...
As a very wise man once sang...


Life is Good...


----------



## Foxfyre (May 1, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Well you know what they say...
> 
> View attachment 124084
> 
> ...



Happy to have you back here Ridgerunner and hope it is everything you hoped for there.  Hawaii is one of the few states I have not visited and always wanted to go before I die.  Maybe someday.  You may have said back when, but I don't recall which Island you are living on?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 1, 2017)

We have all been busy today and due to limited activity I'm just going to refer everybody to Post #46381 for the vigil list.  Nothing has changed except we can take Ridgerunner off the MIA list.  

Good night darlinks.

Sunset over Hawaii


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 1, 2017)

Thanks for the welcome back            Foxfyre
... I am living on Oahu in the city proper of Honolulu


----------



## Kat (May 1, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> We have all been busy today and due to limited activity I'm just going to refer everybody to Post #46381 for the vigil list.  Nothing has changed except we can take Ridgerunner off the MIA list.
> 
> Good night darlinks.
> 
> Sunset over Hawaii





Beautiful!!


----------



## CeeCee (May 1, 2017)

Good morning everyone, Happy May 1st!  Our temps are way too hot for May 1..except for today at 86 the rest of the week is in the upper 90's.  YIKES. 

This will be an expensive month with having to turn on A/C and turning on my sprinkler system yesterday.  It's summer schedule time and that means my water bill will rise by about $30 a month just because of the sprinklers and that's with just watering the allowed 2 days a week...used to be 3 but Fresno County is still in drought mode even though the rest of the state isn't.

With the heat and less watering my grass will turn brown anyway. 

Beside the utilities life is good and I feel good and hope you all do too.


----------



## Sarah G (May 1, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Good morning everyone, Happy May 1st!  Our temps are way too hot for May 1..except for today at 86 the rest of the week is in the upper 90's.  YIKES.
> 
> This will be an expensive month with having to turn on A/C and turning on my sprinkler system yesterday.  It's summer schedule time and that means my water bill will rise by about $30 a month just because of the sprinklers and that's with just watering the allowed 2 days a week...used to be 3 but Fresno County is still in drought mode even though the rest of the state isn't.
> 
> ...


I don't envy you.  I really don't enjoy the heat like some do.

Ours is rainy, 66 today and rainy, 49 tomorrow.  Chilly but humid.  Try and stay cool out there.


----------



## WelfareQueen (May 1, 2017)

It's blazing hot here in sunny Florida.  Need some rain...bad.    Oh...and for those of you musically inclined I recorded an instrumental of a classic Who song.  Crank it like it was 1975....


Behind Blue Eyes Instrumental by user183852791


----------



## saveliberty (May 1, 2017)

My credit union was switching over from one name to another on Friday which slowed my loan to late today.  I knew they would give me the money because I don't really need it other than to keep my score up.  Still ,it was frustrating to wait.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 1, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> It's blazing hot here in sunny Florida.  Need some rain...bad.    Oh...and for those of you musically inclined I recorded an instrumental of a classic Who song.  Crank it like it was 1975....
> 
> 
> Behind Blue Eyes Instrumental by user183852791



Love it!!


----------



## Sbiker (May 1, 2017)

I'm looking through open window, breathing a fresh but warm air and seeing lights from planes in Sheremetievo... Damn, I want to travel too, but sitting all day here, having headache like Pontius Pilate and there are no Jesus to save me now... )


----------



## WelfareQueen (May 1, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > It's blazing hot here in sunny Florida.  Need some rain...bad.    Oh...and for those of you musically inclined I recorded an instrumental of a classic Who song.  Crank it like it was 1975....
> ...




Thanks.....I did not want to attempt the Daltrey screams.....it would be quite comical.    I love playing Townshend's songs because generally they are quite challenging.  He is a much better guitar player than many people give him credit for.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 1, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> I'm looking through open window, breathing a fresh but warm air and seeing lights from planes in Sheremetievo... Damn, I want to travel too, but sitting all day here, having headache like Pontius Pilate and there are no Jesus to save me now... )



So you made it to the city I presume in good shape Sbiker?.  Sorry about the headache.  Hopefully it was short lived.  Are you working there yet?  If not we'll hope for good fortune and prosperity for you so that you will be able to travel as you wish.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 1, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



I don't remember any screams in "Behind Blue Eyes"????


----------



## Montrovant (May 1, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> It's blazing hot here in sunny Florida.  Need some rain...bad.    Oh...and for those of you musically inclined I recorded an instrumental of a classic Who song.  Crank it like it was 1975....
> 
> 
> Behind Blue Eyes Instrumental by user183852791



I still find it odd that Limp Bizkit did a pretty decent cover of that song.  I don't like Limp Bizkit.


There's a pretty good one with Eddie Vedder and Pete Townshend, as well.  Actually, Eddie Vedder seems to have gotten on stage with every other rock band at some point.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 1, 2017)

Once again headed back up to Albuquerque Wednesday to look at rentals, hopefully some of the ones we have earmarked will still be available.  One we really liked we found out they want a $400 per pet nonrefundable deposit, that would be $800 for two cats......  Told em were to stuff it.


----------



## WelfareQueen (May 1, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Sorry Foxy...you're right....I was thinking of Won't Get Fooled Again.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 1, 2017)

It's the first of May and May might just be the most pleasant month of the year in these parts.  Winters,can be brutal, but we were lovingly spared that fate this year.  Summers can be humid and stuffy, so we'll see what the Dog Days of August bring.  But May in particular features sunny days without the oppressive humidity and occasional inversions that trap pollutants and sultry air in small mething I can only imagine like the notorious Horse Latitudes on the high seas.

The May apples, a low growing weed looking something like a cross between an umbrella and a toad stool are up.  All the flowering trees are strutting their wares.  Azaleas are as colorful as I've ever seen them.  Lilacs are fragrant as ever.  Only roses and rhododendrons are not in bloom yet.  

Many folks, me included, have yet to go to the garden centers to wear a blister on credit cards buying up annuals for the window boxes and planting beds.  Mother's Day seems to be the starting point for that activity as we should not expect a frost again until late September.

On our daily walk in the park today, I was surprised to see the park superintendent with a puppy of his own.  Earlier this year he sent the police to me with charges of an unsupervised dog.  Daisy the Mutt enjoys running to her heart's content in the park.  Chasing squirrels back up into the trees and chipmunks into their holes, Daisy presented the superintendent an undue hazard, in spite of her happy, playful demeanor.  Daisy loves people and, while never approaching them or jumping on them, she will ease her way over to them to get her share of attention and admiration.  But now the park superintendent has his own dog and his sentiments have mellowed.  His pup is an American Bulldog six weeks old.  White with black spotted ears, he named him Chopin.

As he and Chopin sat on a bench near the park entry, Daisy and I rounded a bend in the park road.  The two dogs eyed each other up and decided that each would make for a grand playmate.  And so they chased each other and made big, sweeping curves in their frolic only to end up butts in the air, nose to nose and puffing little sound at each other as if to encourage more of the same.

I shared some of the chicken jerky I treat Daisy with Chopin and there was never an admonition to put my little miniature poodle on a leash for the general health and safety of the patrons of the park.  I only wish Chopin had come to him a few weeks earlier.  Between the fine and the court cost, I am out $132.00.  I consider it a 'user fee' for the facilities of the city park.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 1, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



Ironically one of the contestants on "The Voice" tonight sang 
"Behind Blue Eyes."  What are the odds?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 1, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> It's the first of May and May might just be the most pleasant month of the year in these parts.  Winters,can be brutal, but we were lovingly spared that fate this year.  Summers can be humid and stuffy, so we'll see what the Dog Days of August bring.  But May in particular features sunny days without the oppressive humidity and occasional inversions that trap pollutants and sultry air in small mething I can only imagine like the notorious Horse Latitudes on the high seas.
> 
> The May apples, a low growing weed looking something like a cross between an umbrella and a toad stool are up.  All the flowering trees are strutting their wares.  Azaleas are as colorful as I've ever seen them.  Lilacs are fragrant as ever.  Only roses and rhododendrons are not in bloom yet.
> 
> ...



And you didn't use the opportunity to report the Park Superintendent?  But I love happy endings.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 1, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I got a 96 on my A&P exam.  Would have been a 97 if I hadn't changed that one question to the wrong answer, but that's OK.
> 
> Looking at my grades, I'm at an 81.67 now.  With the final worth 15 points, I only need a 56 or better to get an A for the class.  I'm a bit worried about being able to get an A on the final, but I'm pretty sure I can swing a 56.   I'd still feel pretty shitty if I tried on the test and got that bad a grade, but it's nice not to have much pressure for it.
> 
> Our weather was nice for the past couple of days.  There was light rain, but the temperatures were pretty cool, down into the mid-to-high 60s, I believe.  Today, and for the next week or so, we're supposed to be back into the mid-80s, which is more than I like.


Congratulations on the grades, Montro!  If only my students do as well.  We finished our lecture final today (I'll grade it tomorrow) and have our lab final Wed.  I have two really super, great students, a couple of bottom-of-the-barrel-barely-scraping-by students, and the rest will do OK.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 1, 2017)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


There are times I wish I could tell my mother about my life now.  She died in 1996, so she didn't share my graduation to my second career.  I think she was pleased with my life up to the time she passed, but she never really told me that.  Still, I miss sharing those little "trophies" with her.  My life was so very different from hers, although she was successful in her own way. 
How does this relate?  There are so many things in our present lives we would change.  Difficult as it may seem, maybe our lives aren't so hard?  Cherish Mr.G.  Cherish your fur-fam.  Cherish the fact that you are still sucking oxygen and are on this side of the dirt?
Hugs, Sweetie!  My heart goes out to yours and I can only hope and wish that things get bette for you.


----------



## Sbiker (May 1, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking through open window, breathing a fresh but warm air and seeing lights from planes in Sheremetievo... Damn, I want to travel too, but sitting all day here, having headache like Pontius Pilate and there are no Jesus to save me now... )
> ...



Yes, offcourse, I'm working here and now having breakfast before the job. 1st of May was a holiday, but major May holidays this year are from 6th till 9th... I have a beautiful view from window where I live, to the Sheremetievo airport direction, especially at nights... If you decide to visit Moscow, I could see, how you arrive


----------



## Foxfyre (May 1, 2017)

Tonight I am especially thinking of peach174, boedicca, and Ernie S.and hope things are better with all. 

Good night darlinks. I love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Hombre's sore toes,
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, mom, and family,
CeeCee's baby sister,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, SFC Ollie, and all the others we miss and hope to return. I am sadly taking Alan off the MIA list as he is no longer listed as a member at USMB.  I hope he is well wherever (and whomever) he is.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 2, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Well, I'm back from the docs and my vitamin D level was slightly low so he wants me to double my dose of 2,000iu.
> 
> Truth is I wasn't really good about taking it every day but will now.
> 
> ...


Vitamin D deficiency is common here so I take lots of supplements.  My schedule keeps me busy enough that my social life has decreased to a minimum.  The guys at work are entertaining, but with our schedules, socializing is minimized.  I like coming here for the break and the decent interchange.  Thanks, y'all!


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 2, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Good morning, having a bad day because I didn't sleep well.  My vitamin D was low also Gracie, doc told me to double the dose I was taking.
> 
> My problem is I forget to take it.
> 
> ...


Ahem...last time I looked, almonds didn't have mammary glands and are therefore incapable of producing milk.  If you are consuming almond "milk", you are drinking an extract from almonds.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 2, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Temperature is down to 38 here with a very cold light rain.  They just issued winter storm warnings for late tonight with heavy snow in northern New Mexico that could include our Sandias and the foothills extending into Albuquerque.  It's April 28 for heaven's sake!!!  It would be the second latest snowfall on record for us with the latest recorded in 1928.
> 
> And in spite of the light rain and snow forecast, we're also under a red flag warning for fire so there must be some serious wind anticipated with all this.


Schucks!  We haven't even had temps to 38 for the past couple of weeks!  A little rain, though.


----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2017)

My sister in law and MrGs brother are going to Anchorage May 24th. His son lives in Hawaii and knows his dad has always had a dream of being in alaska fishing. So...this is his last hurrah combined with his birthday present. My sister in law doesn't want to go but will. I told her it will probably still be cold May 24th, so be prepared. I feel badly for Anchorage with her loose in town. Loud, brash, dumb, tacky.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 2, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I feel badly for Anchorage with her loose in town. Loud, brash, dumb, tacky.



Anchorage has seen her fair share of LBDT folks and I am quite sure she knows hot to deal with them... Maybe the SIL will learn something


----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2017)

Yeah. She will learn to keep her yapper shut or find an alaskan fist in her mouth.


----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2017)

The son wouldn't even pay her ticket. He didn't want her to go but his dad insisted. So he said fine..but she has to pay her own way.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 2, 2017)

Maybe on the day of her flight she will put her laundry in the oven...


----------



## OldLady (May 2, 2017)

Mornin', all!
What's up with Ernie, Foxfyre?  "Especially Ernie" on your prayer list?  The search function isn't working this morning and I haven't time to read through.....


----------



## ChrisL (May 2, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Mornin', all!
> What's up with Ernie, Foxfyre?  "Especially Ernie" on your prayer list?  The search function isn't working this morning and I haven't time to read through.....



He has a broken leg and is kind of laid up at the moment.


----------



## ChrisL (May 2, 2017)

Good morning coffee shop!


----------



## ChrisL (May 2, 2017)

I haven't seen Peach around in a while.  Has anyone heard from her?  Hope everything is okay.


----------



## saveliberty (May 2, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Once again headed back up to Albuquerque Wednesday to look at rentals, hopefully some of the ones we have earmarked will still be available.  One we really liked we found out they want a $400 per pet nonrefundable deposit, that would be $800 for two cats......  Told em were to stuff it.



PetCo?


----------



## saveliberty (May 2, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Good morning coffee shop!



Rich in spirit and friends shall suffice.


----------



## OldLady (May 2, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Mornin', all!
> ...


I know.  What I was wondering was .... has he had a set back?
_Tonight I am especially thinking of peach174, boedicca, and Ernie S.and hope things are better with all. _


----------



## ChrisL (May 2, 2017)

OldLady said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



I hope not!


----------



## Dajjal (May 2, 2017)




----------



## Ringel05 (May 2, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, having a bad day because I didn't sleep well.  My vitamin D was low also Gracie, doc told me to double the dose I was taking.
> ...


Ya need a more powerful magnifying glass to see em...............


----------



## Foxfyre (May 2, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



Ah I didn't see this last night but it sounds like you are enjoying it there?  My brain doesn't compute time differences easily.  Last night I was getting ready for bed and you were having breakfast ready to start your day.  This morning I am having a late breakfast and I think it is almost 7 p.m. there so you are probably having dinner.

And it is coming up on midnight at esthermoon's house.  And I think of you as living east and her living west but looking at the world map, she is as far east of you as you are east of us and she lives twice as far from the U.S. as you do.  And that doesn't compute to me.  I have to go study our world globe a bit to unscramble it in my head.  But here in the Coffee Shop it seems we aren't divided by distance at all.  

I would love to visit Moscow though.  Russia has been on my longer to do list for a long time.  In Moscow proper I would love a tour of the great architecture there and I understand that your Metro subway system is an art form in itself--quite beautiful.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 2, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 124317



Our local Museum of Natural History featured a live owl exhibit over Easter week last month.  Hombre and I stayed home and babysat the dogs (a pomperanian, a chihuahua, and our Carly the mini doxie who is temporarily living with us.)  But our son, daughter-in-law and granddaughter went to see it and said it was amazing.  They were allowed to have the owls sit on their arms etc.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 2, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Once again headed back up to Albuquerque Wednesday to look at rentals, hopefully some of the ones we have earmarked will still be available.  One we really liked we found out they want a $400 per pet nonrefundable deposit, that would be $800 for two cats......  Told em were to stuff it.
> ...


Note quite..........


----------



## Foxfyre (May 2, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Mornin', all!
> What's up with Ernie, Foxfyre?  "Especially Ernie" on your prayer list?  The search function isn't working this morning and I haven't time to read through.....



Ernie had a serious accident that pretty well shattered his leg that had to be fixed with a lot of wires and ins and he has had a lot of pain in the slow recovery.

My comment last night was due to him not posting for several days.


----------



## Sbiker (May 2, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning coffee shop!
> ...



It's true, but to correct spirit for the money, you have, much more hard, than earn money, needed to feed your spirit of richness 

p.s. If I've made mistakes in this phrase, please, correct me!


----------



## Sbiker (May 2, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 124317



Did I tell about owl child, lived in our house some weeks?


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 2, 2017)

Note to ridgerunner...  I will be in Honolulu from July 1 to July 25.  Maybe our paths will cross.  If you wear a penguin outfit maybe I will be able to pick you out as you walk down the street.  I will dress like an otter and wear a top hat.  I'll wear a purple bow tie so I should be easy to pick out in a crowd.  Look for me.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 2, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



  Since I'm not 100% sure how you intended to say it, I wouldn't correct a single word.  I think I get the gist.  Another way of saying it is that money doesn't make you more rich in spirit than being poor, but it sure helps.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 2, 2017)

Gracie said:


> My sister in law and MrGs brother are going to Anchorage May 24th. His son lives in Hawaii and knows his dad has always had a dream of being in alaska fishing. So...this is his last hurrah combined with his birthday present. My sister in law doesn't want to go but will. I told her it will probably still be cold May 24th, so be prepared. I feel badly for Anchorage with her loose in town. Loud, brash, dumb, tacky.


Define 'cold'?  Late May is one of my favorite times of year, actually.  The temps are moderate (high-50's) and the place hasn't been overrun with tourists yet.  Loud, brash, dumb, and tacky?...She'll fit right in with Alaskans, then.  Where are they going fishing?  Which outfitter have they booked?  If they need assistance, you have my number, Gracie.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 2, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Yeah. She will learn to keep her yapper shut or find an alaskan fist in her mouth.


Nah, we're a pretty tolerant bunch, generally.  Depending on her politics, she might want to tone down some opinions, though.  And remind her, we are an open-carry/concealed carry state.  What kind of food does she like to eat?  There are some really good places downtown but warn her about the sticker shock.  Things here can be a bit more dear than other places.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 2, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > CeeCee said:
> ...


I can't imagine milking them, then.  Must need tweezers...


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 2, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 124317
> ...


It's always a treat to come into close contact with big raptors.  We have a raptor rehabilitation outfit up here.  They take in injured eagles, owls, hawks, etc and if they can heal them and release them again they do.  Unfortunately, not all of the birds they take in can be released, so they train them and take them on the road as educational "displays".  They carry them around in airline kennels, that was surprising.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 2, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Zircon encrusted tweezers........  At least that's what Frank Zappa said.......


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 2, 2017)

A lovely, mild spring day here.  I'm getting some things done, finally.  Tomorrow is the last final exam for the semester.  Then all I have to do is finish grading and post my grades to record.  
I'll have a very busy summer.  Between clearing this place up and moving everything to Willow, I'll still be working full-time.  Thank goodness for 4/10 shifts.  Too bad my partner screwed me by going back to work.  He was supposed to get settled in Willow and take care of the goats while I cleared up here.  Then, I was supposed to stay in the Anchorage place during the work week and go to Willow on weekends.  That would have saved me a 2 1/2 hour commute (one way) to get to work.  I've suggested that we alternate week-on, week-off so that we can both share the joy of that commute.  Someone will have to be in residence at Willow because the animals will be there full time.  I'll start laying out a plan and timetable so that I assure that everything will be in place by the time the snow flies again this year.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 2, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Note to ridgerunner... I will be in Honolulu from July 1 to July 25. Maybe our paths will cross. If you wear a penguin outfit maybe I will be able to pick you out as you walk down the street. I will dress like an otter and wear a top hat. I'll wear a purple bow tie so I should be easy to pick out in a crowd. Look for me.



BBD... Are you and the Missus spending all your time on Oahu? I always send my penguin suit to the cleaners every July and because of excessive wear and tear it takes about all month to get it cleaned... With a top hat and purple bow tie, you will fit right in down in Waikiki... All kidding aside if my health allows maybe we can make at least some verbal connection... If my memory serves me correctly (and if not, no offence intended) you are retired Navy right? Reason I ask is if I am correct you have been to Hawaii possibly beau coup times... We will gab over the fence later...


----------



## boedicca (May 2, 2017)

OldLady said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Thank you.  We're getting used to the new "normal" with some home improvements to make the house safe for Dad. Hope he can come home soon.  So sad to see him in a nursing home.  My brother is still in critical condition...will need another surgery.


----------



## ChrisL (May 2, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Mornin', all!
> ...



Hope he's doing okay.


----------



## ChrisL (May 2, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Note to ridgerunner...  I will be in Honolulu from July 1 to July 25.  Maybe our paths will cross.  If you wear a penguin outfit maybe I will be able to pick you out as you walk down the street.  I will dress like an otter and wear a top hat.  I'll wear a purple bow tie so I should be easy to pick out in a crowd.  Look for me.



Lucky you!  Not about your outfit but about your trip.


----------



## ChrisL (May 2, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> A lovely, mild spring day here.  I'm getting some things done, finally.  Tomorrow is the last final exam for the semester.  Then all I have to do is finish grading and post my grades to record.
> I'll have a very busy summer.  Between clearing this place up and moving everything to Willow, I'll still be working full-time.  Thank goodness for 4/10 shifts.  Too bad my partner screwed me by going back to work.  He was supposed to get settled in Willow and take care of the goats while I cleared up here.  Then, I was supposed to stay in the Anchorage place during the work week and go to Willow on weekends.  That would have saved me a 2 1/2 hour commute (one way) to get to work.  I've suggested that we alternate week-on, week-off so that we can both share the joy of that commute.  Someone will have to be in residence at Willow because the animals will be there full time.  I'll start laying out a plan and timetable so that I assure that everything will be in place by the time the snow flies again this year.



Isn't it nice and a relief to finally get some warm weather?  Ahhhhhh . . . .


----------



## ChrisL (May 2, 2017)

boedicca said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Sorry about your family issues.  I must have missed the post explaining what had happened to your brother?  Positive thoughts to you and yours.


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 2, 2017)

Workability test tomorrow, may finally be getting back to the job.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 2, 2017)

boedicca said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



We'll up the prayers and postive vibes Boe.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 2, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Boe's dad and brother both had serious heart attacks at the same time Chris.  Send all your positive vibes that way.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 2, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Hombre's sore toes,
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, mom, and family,

All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, SFC Ollie, and all the others we miss and hope to return.

Michigan sunset


----------



## ChrisL (May 2, 2017)

Manonthestreet said:


> Workability test tomorrow, may finally be getting back to the job.



What is a workability test?


----------



## ChrisL (May 2, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I love you guys.
> 
> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> ...



What a gorgeous picture!  It's so orange and I have a thing for orange this year, and no, it doesn't have anything to do with Donald Trump!   

I actually have orange nail polish on right now, and I'm loving it!


----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah. She will learn to keep her yapper shut or find an alaskan fist in her mouth.
> ...


lol. She doesn't even know who our POTUS is. Think of the movie Deliverance....and that is her. All she needs is a banjo.


----------



## Gracie (May 3, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> A lovely, mild spring day here.  I'm getting some things done, finally.  Tomorrow is the last final exam for the semester.  Then all I have to do is finish grading and post my grades to record.
> I'll have a very busy summer.  Between clearing this place up and moving everything to Willow, I'll still be working full-time.  Thank goodness for 4/10 shifts.  Too bad my partner screwed me by going back to work.  He was supposed to get settled in Willow and take care of the goats while I cleared up here.  Then, I was supposed to stay in the Anchorage place during the work week and go to Willow on weekends.  That would have saved me a 2 1/2 hour commute (one way) to get to work.  I've suggested that we alternate week-on, week-off so that we can both share the joy of that commute.  Someone will have to be in residence at Willow because the animals will be there full time.  I'll start laying out a plan and timetable so that I assure that everything will be in place by the time the snow flies again this year.


I so wish we had met 10/15 years ago. We would be a big help for you. Alas...we can't do what we used to be able to do and the past 7 months have done a major number on us.


----------



## esthermoon (May 3, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Workability test tomorrow, may finally be getting back to the job.
> ...


I have the same question


----------



## Foxfyre (May 3, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...



MOTS doesn't check in here on a regular basis I don't think, but I took it to mean that he will be tested to see if he is ready to go back to work?  I can't remember what happened that took him off work if he told us that.


----------



## CeeCee (May 3, 2017)

Good morning everyone ...another hot day, 97 and tomorrow will be 100 but I think we will go back to a little cooler, this is abnormal even for Fresno.


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 3, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Well that was a waste, they didnt have their paperwork in order so I have to go back tomorrow. They were missing a form from my DR. 

Workability test is basically a physical therapy type situation where you do various exercises but are required to hit certain parameters to verify you can do everything that is required on the job, Its weight lifts, machine and dead weight, stair climbing,, ladder climbing.....


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 3, 2017)

Note to ridgerunner.  Made a mistake in earlier post.  I'll be in Honolulu from 11 July until 25 July.  Just two weeks.  I've never been there before but the wife has but it was back in the early 70s.  We're both retired Navy.  Plan to take a side trip to Maui and hopefully one day of deep sea fishing.  Mostly plan to just relax and play the tourist role.  Want to go to the Arizona Memorial and drink some of those funny colored drinks with umbrellas in them.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 3, 2017)

Manonthestreet said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...



So this is a job you are qualifying for?  Or a return to work situation after an illness/injury?


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 3, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Return.....


----------



## Foxfyre (May 3, 2017)

Manonthestreet said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...



Well hopefully the delay won't be long.  We should have had you on the vigil list.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 3, 2017)

Some disparaging news out of West Virginia, my neighboring state came today.

The fifty State commemorative quarter program that has delighted coin collectors has rejected the design submitted by West Virginia because it failed to meet design criteria.  It seems the West Virginia quarter has clogged up vending machines and the few remaining pay phones around the country.

It turns out that the commemorative quarter design submitted by the West Virginians, two dimes and a nickel duct taped together, does not conform to the size standards issued by the U.S. Mint.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 3, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Some disparaging news out of West Virginia, my neighboring state came today.
> 
> The fifty State commemorative quarter program that has delighted coin collectors has rejected the design submitted by West Virginia because it failed to meet design criteria.  It seems the West Virginia quarter has clogged up vending machines and the few remaining pay phones around the country.
> 
> It turns out that the commemorative quarter design submitted by the West Virginians, two dimes and a nickel duct taped together, does not conform to the size standards issued by the U.S. Mint.



Yeah, I could see how that might be a problem.  

Having had the privilege of living in West Virginia for four months back in the 1980's, while Hombre took an intensive 24/7 photography course, I have some very fond memories of that experience.

West Vrignia, mile for mile state line to state line might be the most beautiful state in the union.  Beautiful mountains, lush forests, magnificent state parks, clear water running under every bridge--11 major rivers including the Ohio, and a distinct culture that we found both charming and edifying. 

But despite its aesthetics, West Virginia is second only to Mississippi as the poorest state per capita in the union.  So many of the rural roads are narrow and very crooked, but we found it rather charming that most were only paved with one strip down the middle of the road so that you would have the tires on one side of your car on the pavement at any given time. That may have been improved now 30+ years later, but we got a real kick out of it then.


----------



## saveliberty (May 3, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Some disparaging news out of West Virginia, my neighboring state came today.
> 
> The fifty State commemorative quarter program that has delighted coin collectors has rejected the design submitted by West Virginia because it failed to meet design criteria.  It seems the West Virginia quarter has clogged up vending machines and the few remaining pay phones around the country.
> 
> It turns out that the commemorative quarter design submitted by the West Virginians, two dimes and a nickel duct taped together, does not conform to the size standards issued by the U.S. Mint.



I thought it was you dig into your pocket for a quarter and only find coal.


----------



## Montrovant (May 3, 2017)

I bought the little one a cheap MP3 player for her birthday.  I took it out to put some of her music on it and see how it worked, and it turned out that it didn't work at all when not plugged in.  I went through customer service and the company that makes them (or at least sells them) will give me what is basically store credit, but not replace the item, because it is no longer manufactured.  This was just a $10 thing I bought on amazon, I don't really want to go give yet more money to a company that I have already gotten a defective product from.  I can send it back through amazon for a refund, but I'd have to pay to send it back, and it was only a $10 purchase, so I don't know if that's really worth the bother (and I don't know if we even have stamps or I'd have to find a way to the post office).  I have been trying to decide what to do with this, so I ended up giving the little one a choice.  Rather than giving it to her for her birthday, I made the player the prize in one of our little games today.  I explained to her that it has to be plugged in to work, that the cord it comes with is very short and I don't have a longer one that fits (it's a mini USB, I only have micro USB), that it has a somewhat difficult to use touch-screen; basically, it's a not-so-good cheapo player. I told her I can return it, but not get a replacement. She decided she wants to keep it.  I feel bad about it because it really is a crappy little product, but she just made a video of herself dancing on the bed singing a song she was listening to on the MP3 player, and she says she loves it.

So she's keeping it, early birthday present.  I told her that if she ends up using it a lot and really likes having an MP3 player, maybe I'll get her a higher quality one for Christmas or next year for her birthday.  She already has a tablet, so I don't think she needs it, we'll see.  It's nice that she's so happy with it, even if I was unhappy with how poor quality is it.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 3, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I bought the little one a cheap MP3 player for her birthday.  I took it out to put some of her music on it and see how it worked, and it turned out that it didn't work at all when not plugged in.  I went through customer service and the company that makes them (or at least sells them) will give me what is basically store credit, but not replace the item, because it is no longer manufactured.  This was just a $10 thing I bought on amazon, I don't really want to go give yet more money to a company that I have already gotten a defective product from.  I can send it back through amazon for a refund, but I'd have to pay to send it back, and it was only a $10 purchase, so I don't know if that's really worth the bother (and I don't know if we even have stamps or I'd have to find a way to the post office).  I have been trying to decide what to do with this, so I ended up giving the little one a choice.  Rather than giving it to her for her birthday, I made the player the prize in one of our little games today.  I explained to her that it has to be plugged in to work, that the cord it comes with is very short and I don't have a longer one that fits (it's a mini USB, I only have micro USB), that it has a somewhat difficult to use touch-screen; basically, it's a not-so-good cheapo player. I told her I can return it, but not get a replacement. She decided she wants to keep it.  I feel bad about it because it really is a crappy little product, but she just made a video of herself dancing on the bed singing a song she was listening to on the MP3 player, and she says she loves it.
> 
> So she's keeping it, early birthday present.  I told her that if she ends up using it a lot and really likes having an MP3 player, maybe I'll get her a higher quality one for Christmas or next year for her birthday.  She already has a tablet, so I don't think she needs it, we'll see.  It's nice that she's so happy with it, even if I was unhappy with how poor quality is it.



Amazon has been really good at taking our stuff back and they pay the shipping.  We do that as little as possible though because we get free shipping on most of our Amazon purchases and don't want to abuse the privilege.


----------



## WelfareQueen (May 3, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Some disparaging news out of West Virginia, my neighboring state came today.
> ...




I agree with you about West Virginia.  Very beautiful State.  I think my favorite part in the Seneca Rocks area...but it's all good.


----------



## blackhawk (May 3, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (May 3, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Hombre's sore toes,
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,

All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, SFC Ollie, and all the others we miss and hope to return.

_It seems that spring has sprung for all of us now and summer is in sight._


----------



## Gracie (May 3, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Good morning everyone ...another hot day, 97 and tomorrow will be 100 but I think we will go back to a little cooler, this is abnormal even for Fresno.


I feel your pain. It got to 90 here. Right now, its still at 80 in our room, about 70 outside. Tomorrow..we are off to Kmart to get a window air conditioner and just stay in our room until late evening. Good thing we are night owls. Too bad stores are open during the hottest part of the day. Spending on a unit to keep us comfortable was not in the plan, though. Alas, its a "must do".


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 4, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Plan to take a side trip to Maui and hopefully one day of deep sea fishing. Mostly plan to just relax and play the tourist role. Want to go to the Arizona Memorial and drink some of those funny colored drinks with umbrellas in them.



Wonderful place to do the touristy thing... I think you will find Maui quite a bit more laid back and a slower pace... Can't advise re: the deep sea fishing as I have never been before... Pearl is quite an experience... Gave me chicken skin first time I went...


----------



## Gracie (May 4, 2017)

Maui is my fav island. Kauai is nice and even more laid back but Maui used to be my home away from home. I will never see it again, but.....I have my memories.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 4, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Maui is my fav island. Kauai is nice and even more laid back but Maui used to be my home away from home. I will never see it again, but.....I have my memories.



I used to be partial to Kauai... First time I was on Kauai there was a Flashing Yellow Light near the airport as the only traffic signal on the Island... The airport which only had one small building was quite a trip back in time... The whole state as changed vastly in the last 40 years... But then again so have I...


----------



## Gracie (May 4, 2017)

My first trip to Kauai was going to Club Med with my mom and sister. That is where I stumbled upon the nudist beach, lol. This was back in 1970...around June or so. Loved it. Bummed when I learned Club Med burned down.


----------



## Gracie (May 4, 2017)

Yup....I stayed in one of those huts near the ocean, but Ma wanted inside the main clubhouse so we moved up to there. I wanted to stay down in the little huts but my vote didn't count.


----------



## Montrovant (May 4, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I bought the little one a cheap MP3 player for her birthday.  I took it out to put some of her music on it and see how it worked, and it turned out that it didn't work at all when not plugged in.  I went through customer service and the company that makes them (or at least sells them) will give me what is basically store credit, but not replace the item, because it is no longer manufactured.  This was just a $10 thing I bought on amazon, I don't really want to go give yet more money to a company that I have already gotten a defective product from.  I can send it back through amazon for a refund, but I'd have to pay to send it back, and it was only a $10 purchase, so I don't know if that's really worth the bother (and I don't know if we even have stamps or I'd have to find a way to the post office).  I have been trying to decide what to do with this, so I ended up giving the little one a choice.  Rather than giving it to her for her birthday, I made the player the prize in one of our little games today.  I explained to her that it has to be plugged in to work, that the cord it comes with is very short and I don't have a longer one that fits (it's a mini USB, I only have micro USB), that it has a somewhat difficult to use touch-screen; basically, it's a not-so-good cheapo player. I told her I can return it, but not get a replacement. She decided she wants to keep it.  I feel bad about it because it really is a crappy little product, but she just made a video of herself dancing on the bed singing a song she was listening to on the MP3 player, and she says she loves it.
> ...



This wasn't directly from amazon, but from an independent seller, so I'd have to pay the shipping to send it back.  For that little money, it just didn't seem worth it.


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 4, 2017)

Manonthestreet said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...


Well think i did pretty good...hard to tell though, they substituted a force meter for some of the lifts so you dont really know what the number means.


----------



## CeeCee (May 4, 2017)

Good morning everyone!  100 today!


----------



## Montrovant (May 4, 2017)

Well, I'm done with my A&P final.  It was the first of our proctored tests to only have multiple choice questions, but it didn't immediately give me a grade.    I think I easily got the 56 I needed, and I'm hopeful I was able to get at least a B, if not an A, on it.  I guess I'll have to wait to see.

I did get my class grade for my English Comp II class.  I got a 102.    Since I'm not yet actually in the Health Information Technology program, and supposedly acceptance into that program is based on performance in classes you take before you enter it (although I don't know what, if any, actual qualifications are required for acceptance), it's good that I'm getting the high grades now.

Now I just need to figure out what seller to use for the refurbished iPad the little one is getting for her birthday.  My employer wants me to find and buy it for her.  I've seen a number of possible choices on ebay, but I'm not sure which to go with.  I'm always a bit leery when it comes to seller-refurbished products, but a new iPad is way too expensive.


----------



## Sbiker (May 4, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Well, I'm done with my A&P final.  It was the first of our proctored tests to only have multiple choice questions, but it didn't immediately give me a grade.    I think I easily got the 56 I needed, and I'm hopeful I was able to get at least a B, if not an A, on it.  I guess I'll have to wait to see.
> 
> I did get my class grade for my English Comp II class.  I got a 102.    Since I'm not yet actually in the Health Information Technology program, and supposedly acceptance into that program is based on performance in classes you take before you enter it (although I don't know what, if any, actual qualifications are required for acceptance), it's good that I'm getting the high grades now.
> 
> Now I just need to figure out what seller to use for the refurbished iPad the little one is getting for her birthday.  My employer wants me to find and buy it for her.  I've seen a number of possible choices on ebay, but I'm not sure which to go with.  I'm always a bit leery when it comes to seller-refurbished products, but a new iPad is way too expensive.



Damn, I've forgot, how is annoying to pass exams, tests and so on... I'm with you! I plan to get an Microsoft Certificate next months - so, I'll understand your pains fully, passing needed exams...


----------



## ChrisL (May 4, 2017)

I was out looking for clam cakes EVERYWHERE today.  You would think that because I live in New England, there would be clam cakes everywhere, but I had to search on my computer.  I went to three different grocery stores.  The first one only had clam cake patties (I want real clamcakes, thank you), and the last two didn't even have any.  I am going to a restaurant later on tonight to get some already made.  I have a real craving for some clamcakes and chowder today.


----------



## ChrisL (May 4, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Good morning everyone ...another hot day, 97 and tomorrow will be 100 but I think we will go back to a little cooler, this is abnormal even for Fresno.



Ack.  That is too hot.  Do you have a lot of humidity there too?


----------



## ChrisL (May 4, 2017)

It was like 60-65 here today and breezy, so it felt a little cooler.  Nice day though.  Bright and sunny and everything is in full bloom.


----------



## Montrovant (May 4, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I was out looking for clam cakes EVERYWHERE today.  You would think that because I live in New England, there would be clam cakes everywhere, but I had to search on my computer.  I went to three different grocery stores.  The first one only had clam cake patties (I want real clamcakes, thank you), and the last two didn't even have any.  I am going to a restaurant later on tonight to get some already made.  I have a real craving for some clamcakes and chowder today.



I don't eat seafood, so I can't really empathize.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 4, 2017)

*HAPPY 7TH BIRTHDAY*

*TO THE*

*COFFEE SHOP!!!!*
​*The original USMB Coffee Shop opened on 5-4-2010 and acquired 80,455 posts and 3,285,729 views before it closed on 7-30-13.

USMB Coffee Shop II opened on 7-30-13 and acquired 25,935 posts and 486,351 views before it closed on 4-14-14.

USMB Coffee Shop III opened on 4-15-14 and is closing on 5-15-14 with 2,803 posts and 32,229 views.

Versions 1, 2, and 3 acquired about another 100,000 views after they were closed and before they were deleted and sent into oblivion.

USMB Coffee Shop IV opened on 5-15-14 and has acquired 46,484 posts and 1,227,530 views so far.

That is a total of 155,677 posts and 5,031,839 views since the Coffee Shop opened on May 4, 2010.

As of today, 446 different members have posted in the Coffee Shop give or take a few due to a few screen name changes over the years.  A lot of folks who used to post here have moved on to other things in other places, and there have been a number of other social threads opening up at USMB that diluted the numbers, but its all good. Imitation is the highest form of flattery and all that. 

But I hope those who enjoy dropping in here once in awhile enjoy the friendship and sharing and just enjoying each other as much as I do.  There are so many of you who have become important to me and others and in many ways we really are family.

Long live the Coffee Shop!
*


----------



## Foxfyre (May 4, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I was out looking for clam cakes EVERYWHERE today.  You would think that because I live in New England, there would be clam cakes everywhere, but I had to search on my computer.  I went to three different grocery stores.  The first one only had clam cake patties (I want real clamcakes, thank you), and the last two didn't even have any.  I am going to a restaurant later on tonight to get some already made.  I have a real craving for some clamcakes and chowder today.



I doubt you could find clamcakes here anywhere, even in the restaurants.  Crabcakes are popular though even here on the desert 800 miles or so from any ocean.


----------



## saveliberty (May 4, 2017)

I still don't drink coffee.


----------



## CeeCee (May 4, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everyone ...another hot day, 97 and tomorrow will be 100 but I think we will go back to a little cooler, this is abnormal even for Fresno.
> ...



No, thankfully the humidity is fairly low.


----------



## CeeCee (May 4, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I was out looking for clam cakes EVERYWHERE today.  You would think that because I live in New England, there would be clam cakes everywhere, but I had to search on my computer.  I went to three different grocery stores.  The first one only had clam cake patties (I want real clamcakes, thank you), and the last two didn't even have any.  I am going to a restaurant later on tonight to get some already made.  I have a real craving for some clamcakes and chowder today.



What is a clam cake?  I love clams but have never heard of that.


----------



## Gracie (May 4, 2017)

Its like a crab cake. Clams/crabs/whatever, mixed with breading or potatoes, then fried. Sorta like hashbrowns that are formed and frozen in the freezer section of the supermarket.


----------



## ChrisL (May 4, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I was out looking for clam cakes EVERYWHERE today.  You would think that because I live in New England, there would be clam cakes everywhere, but I had to search on my computer.  I went to three different grocery stores.  The first one only had clam cake patties (I want real clamcakes, thank you), and the last two didn't even have any.  I am going to a restaurant later on tonight to get some already made.  I have a real craving for some clamcakes and chowder today.
> ...








I just picked them up and keeping them warm in the bag, and I'm cooking my chowder and clam strips as we speak!    15 minutes and dinner time!


----------



## saveliberty (May 4, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I was out looking for clam cakes EVERYWHERE today.  You would think that because I live in New England, there would be clam cakes everywhere, but I had to search on my computer.  I went to three different grocery stores.  The first one only had clam cake patties (I want real clamcakes, thank you), and the last two didn't even have any.  I am going to a restaurant later on tonight to get some already made.  I have a real craving for some clamcakes and chowder today.
> ...



You probably use a clam cake pan and a clam oven.


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 4, 2017)

Daughter won some sort of scholarship from her HS. dont know the amount, letter didnt state it. Dont think she has top GPA in her class but she did finish first in her school and in the top 4% in a nationwide contest. Econ class I believe.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 4, 2017)

Okay, we're home after a marathon day of driving all over Albuquerque and Rio Rancho, found one we really like but it's a little more per month than we had originally set and not as big as we'd like.  It's in NW Albuquerque on the east side of the river, old but very nice, clean neighborhood with lot's of extremely well kept houses including many actual adobe homes.  The neighborhood looks expensive but it's fairly centrally located so it's relatively easy to head in any direction without a major commute.


----------



## Sbiker (May 4, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> I still don't drink coffee.



I'm doing it right now... But I understand you. Coffee is a taste of job!


----------



## Ringel05 (May 4, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I still don't drink coffee.
> ...


I think the phrase you're looking for is "an acquired taste".


----------



## Foxfyre (May 4, 2017)

I'm putting Hombre back on the list tonight.  We spent a good part of the morning in urgent care with a sort of diagnosis as acute bronchitis.  They don't know if it is viral or bacterial so we're treating it as a virus for a couple of days and if he isn't better then we start using an antibiotic.  He's pretty miserable.

Otherwise all is well.

Good night darlinks. I love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Hombre for wellness.
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, peach174 , Ernie S. and all others we hope will return.


----------



## Dajjal (May 4, 2017)

I am up with the foxes at 5.30 am this morning, and there is not enough light to photograph them yet. In fact I am touch typing because its too dark to see the keys properly.


----------



## Sbiker (May 5, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> I am up with the foxes at 5.30 am this morning, and there is not enough light to photograph them yet. In fact I am touch typing because its too dark to see the keys properly.



Time fo feeding cows and then sleep again  
Or to make web sites... I did it many times (working through the night to 7-8am), living in village and observing, when and how people working at their farms... Walking along the borders of my territory and smoking pipe like Stalin


----------



## 007 (May 5, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I am up with the foxes at 5.30 am this morning, and there is not enough light to photograph them yet. In fact I am touch typing because its too dark to see the keys properly.
> ...


Nothing better than rolling hills with green fields, forest and farms, and the smell that goes with it. Call me crazy but I love the smell of a farm. I guess that's why I've lived coast to coast but always came back to WI. This is home. I grew up on a farm, best years of my childhood. I loved it. If I ever won the lottery I'd buy myself a farm, or two, or TEN...


----------



## Kat (May 5, 2017)

007 said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...




That is how I feel about the beach....my beach.


----------



## 007 (May 5, 2017)

Kat said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


When I was stationed at MacDill AFB in Tampa, I LIVED on the beaches. I did enjoy that.


----------



## Dajjal (May 5, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I am up with the foxes at 5.30 am this morning, and there is not enough light to photograph them yet. In fact I am touch typing because its too dark to see the keys properly.
> ...



I stayed up until 6am when the neighbours scared the foxes away, then I went back to bed.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 5, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> I am up with the foxes at 5.30 am this morning, and there is not enough light to photograph them yet. In fact I am touch typing because its too dark to see the keys properly.



You touch type well.  Not a single typo.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 5, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Those don't look like our crab cakes here but more like hush puppies.  But they look delicious.


----------



## CeeCee (May 5, 2017)

Good morning!  Happy Cinco de Mayo and it's also my dear grandmother's birthday.  She would be 107 if she had lived.   She died in 1997.

Not as hot today, only 86 and a cool off for the weekend but back up to normal temps in the 80's.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 5, 2017)

007 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Having not lived near the ocean since I was 2 yrs old--my folks moved to New Mexico from Houston--I have only visited the beach.  But I do love the sound of the surf and the cries of the gulls and there is a distinct olfactory ambiance that is unmistakable and you would know where you were if you could not see or hear.

I have not lived on a farm--just lived near them much of my life and visited often, but I enjoy the unique smell of plowed fields, growing crops, and even the distinct aroma of the barnyard.


----------



## ChrisL (May 5, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > CeeCee said:
> ...



Because they aren't crab cakes.  They are CLAM cakes.  

I don't know why they call them "cakes."  The don't look anything like cake.  Lol.


----------



## Dajjal (May 5, 2017)

Here is a photo I took this morning of my garden and the neighbours garden where the foxes had cubs last year.
You can just see two foxes on the grass in the right hand side of the picture.


----------



## Dajjal (May 5, 2017)

Here are the foxes after I zoomed in on them


----------



## peach174 (May 5, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> I'm putting Hombre back on the list tonight.  We spent a good part of the morning in urgent care with a sort of diagnosis as acute bronchitis.  They don't know if it is viral or bacterial so we're treating it as a virus for a couple of days and if he isn't better then we start using an antibiotic.  He's pretty miserable.
> 
> Otherwise all is well.
> 
> ...




Hombre is in our prayers for a speedy recovery.
You too Foxfyre!  Take care of yourself.


----------



## saveliberty (May 5, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Hombre is in our prayers for a speedy recovery.
> You too Foxfyre!



Good to hear from you Peach.


----------



## ChrisL (May 5, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 124915
> 
> Here are the foxes after I zoomed in on them



Awesome!


----------



## ChrisL (May 5, 2017)

Good to see you, Peach!  Hopefully Hombre gets well soon, foxy!  Positive thoughts to everyone who is sick or has a sick loved one!


----------



## peach174 (May 5, 2017)

I have been very busy lately.
Just got done getting a new tiled roof and rain gutters.
Hubbie has his good days and slow days.
I think the waiting is getting to him, his sonogram is at the end of this month, then 2 more weeks we see the heart doctor to know what they will do or not do. That's 6 more long weeks of him having to wear the life vest. He says it's very uncomfortable. I bet it is, he says he now knows why so many women hate bras.


----------



## ChrisL (May 5, 2017)

peach174 said:


> I have been very busy lately.
> Just got done getting a new tiled roof and rain gutters.
> Hubbie has his good days and slow days.
> I think the waiting is getting to him, his sonogram is at the end of this month, then 2 more weeks we see the heart doctor to know what they will do or not do. That's 6 more long weeks of him having to wear the life vest. He says it's very uncomfortable. I bet it is, he says he now knows why so many women hate bras.



Don't forget to make some time for you to relax too!


----------



## peach174 (May 5, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > I have been very busy lately.
> ...




Thank you.
My sanctuary is books.


----------



## Kat (May 6, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> I'm putting Hombre back on the list tonight.  We spent a good part of the morning in urgent care with a sort of diagnosis as acute bronchitis.  They don't know if it is viral or bacterial so we're treating it as a virus for a couple of days and if he isn't better then we start using an antibiotic.  He's pretty miserable.
> 
> Otherwise all is well.
> 
> ...




Missed this one. How beautiful! Sorry about Hombre. hope he feels better by now.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 6, 2017)

peach174 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I so empathize with Mr. Peach.  Friend Dana has now been dealing with a heart pump and lugging the very heavy battery that powers it everywhere she goes for most of a year now. She is still awaiting that heart transplant.

But happy you checked in.  I was afraid something worse had happened.


----------



## peach174 (May 6, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Thank you g/f.
We are still both about the same. I'm just really busy right now


----------



## Sarah G (May 6, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> I'm putting Hombre back on the list tonight.  We spent a good part of the morning in urgent care with a sort of diagnosis as acute bronchitis.  They don't know if it is viral or bacterial so we're treating it as a virus for a couple of days and if he isn't better then we start using an antibiotic.  He's pretty miserable.
> 
> Otherwise all is well.
> 
> ...


Hope the meds work for him soon.  Bronchitis is miserable!


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 6, 2017)

My crystal ball says the number 15 horse, McCraken, will win the Kentucky Derby.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 6, 2017)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > A lovely, mild spring day here.  I'm getting some things done, finally.  Tomorrow is the last final exam for the semester.  Then all I have to do is finish grading and post my grades to record.
> ...


Whoo-boi, do I know about that can't do what I used to could.  I'm so pleased to have gotten that backhoe last year because without it, things would be pretty...undeveloped up here.  
I picked up some 12' wide Geotex underlayment fabric today.  I have used underlayment in gardens before and somehow I had a picture in my head of some rolls of fabric about 3'-4' wide.  Holy cow!  They brought out this 12' behemoth and I immediately had to come up with plan 'B' to load it onto my truck.  Fortunately, I have three 55 gal drums loaded already.  I was able to make a nice place to rest the fabric roll by banding the drums together.  Otherwise, the weight of that fabric resting on my  truck cab would definitely leave a mark. It took three of us to load it onto the truck. Now, I'll have to figure out how to unload it in Willow, and later, how to unroll what I need for my projects.
I went out for "bed check" two nights ago and noticed my last pregnant doe was missing.  I found her in a stall with two tiny bundles, already clean and dry.  I moved them into the maternity ward.  I've been worried that the little girl has not been nursing, but after two days, she's still lively, so I guess she's getting something to eat.  The mom is very patient and attached to her kids, so I'm hoping she doesn't lose on of these babies.  I let them out into the sunshine earlier and will secure them in the stall again before I go to bed.  Momma gets a little extra food and fresh water all for herself for the first week after kidding.  And closing them in together gets a little bonding time before they dive full-time into the hurley-burley of the herd.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 6, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Good morning everyone ...another hot day, 97 and tomorrow will be 100 but I think we will go back to a little cooler, this is abnormal even for Fresno.


I'd be dead by now!


----------



## peach174 (May 6, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everyone ...another hot day, 97 and tomorrow will be 100 but I think we will go back to a little cooler, this is abnormal even for Fresno.
> ...




We are in that deadly spring time where people have died, because it gets up to 100 and then drops to the low 40's at night.
The desert extremes can be brutal.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 6, 2017)

peach174 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > CeeCee said:
> ...



Our highs and ows aren't so extreme but I know what you mean.  But I love it.  Lovely warm days in high 70's or low to mid 80's but it drops into the 50's at night that makes for great sleeping.


----------



## peach174 (May 6, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



For the last 2 days it's been 100 then down to 41 at night, with high winds.


----------



## 007 (May 6, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> My crystal ball says the number 15 horse, McCraken, will win the Kentucky Derby.


I thought McCraken was a big octopus in the Pirates of the Caribbean...


----------



## Gracie (May 6, 2017)

And...today I am back to wearing my coat. So yeah..here too.

What climate change? Its all hogwash, right?


----------



## Sarah G (May 6, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I could handle the mid 50s at night.  Sometimes we have the AC on for weeks here, it's so hot and humid.


----------



## Sarah G (May 6, 2017)

peach174 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > CeeCee said:
> ...


That is really extreme.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 6, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 124915
> 
> Here are the foxes after I zoomed in on them


What are they doing?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 6, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



It was that way in Kansas in the summertime too.  80 degrees and 90% humidity at midnight is pretty miserable.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 6, 2017)

Always Dreaming won the Derby.  Alas McCracken, the co=favorite didn't place.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 6, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Hombre for wellness.
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, Ernie S. and all others we hope will return.

_If the world was to your liking today, may it continue.  If the world was not to your liking today, may tomorrow be brighter_.


----------



## esthermoon (May 7, 2017)

Good evening guys! Here it's 5 p.m. 
Foxfyre I hope Hombre feels better now


----------



## Dajjal (May 7, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 124915
> ...



Foxes typically chase each other around and spar with one another as part of their mating rituals. I got up at 5.30  am again today looking for them but none turned up so I went back to bed at 7am


----------



## Dajjal (May 7, 2017)

I have been trying to read Nietzsche's  'Thus spoke Zarathustra ' but I find it incomprehensible. Its rated as a great work, so maybe I have not got to the good bits yet.


----------



## esthermoon (May 7, 2017)

Nietzsche loved to write incomprehensible texts. I've read that book and to me it looks like a "religious" book.
I think Friedrich Nietzsche used real religious book like Bible or Koran as a model


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 7, 2017)

Apparently my crystal ball has not functioned well.  Guess I need to download the latest up-date for it.  Possibly it drank too many of those mint julip things.


----------



## Dajjal (May 7, 2017)

I wonder if the cat will still snuggle up to the lion cub when it is full grown.


----------



## Dajjal (May 7, 2017)

Caption this pic.


----------



## esthermoon (May 7, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 125270
> 
> Caption this pic.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 7, 2017)

Good morning BBD and most of you, good afternoon Dajjal, and good evening esthermoon.  Another beautiful spring day on store in Albuquerque.  We'll probably get up to 80f today.

That's what I suspected the foxes were doing in your photo Dajjal--a mating ritual of some sort.  And wow esthermoon and Dajjal, I applaud you for tackling Nietzsche.  Not easy reading at all. I had  to read him way back when and, while I cannot agree with much of his philosophy, he does make a person think.

A favorite quotation:

We should consider every day lost on which we have not danced at least once. And we should call every truth false which was not accompanied by at least one laugh.
-- Friedrich Nietzsche​


----------



## esthermoon (May 7, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning BBD and most of you, good afternoon Dajjal, and good evening esthermoon.  Another beautiful spring day on store in Albuquerque.  We'll probably get up to 80f today.
> 
> That's what I suspected the foxes were doing in your photo Dajjal--a mating ritual of some sort.  And wow esthermoon, I commend you for tackling Nietzsche and Dajjal.  Not easy reading at all. I had  to read him way back when and, while I cannot agree with much of his philosophy, he does make a person think.
> 
> ...


Hi Foxfyre! Good morning to you! 
I really like Nietzsche's philosophy (but to be honest I like more Arthur Schopenhauer's philosophy, one of his disciples)


----------



## SixFoot (May 7, 2017)




----------



## OldLady (May 7, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning BBD and most of you, good afternoon Dajjal, and good evening esthermoon.  Another beautiful spring day on store in Albuquerque.  We'll probably get up to 80f today.
> ...


Wasn't Nietzsche the one who said life is like rolling the boulder up the hill, only to have it roll back down on you just before the pinnacle?


----------



## esthermoon (May 7, 2017)

OldLady said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


True. He used the myth of Sisyphus to explain the concept of "eternal return"


----------



## SixFoot (May 7, 2017)

OldLady said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Nietzsche was my favorite character in this episode. lol


----------



## esthermoon (May 7, 2017)

SixFoot said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...


Lao Tsu rocks LOL


----------



## Foxfyre (May 7, 2017)

SixFoot said:


> View attachment 125291



Sixfoot!!!  Where have you been?  Missed you.  And happy you stopped in this morning.


----------



## SixFoot (May 7, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 125291
> ...



I've had a *very *crazy 2017 so far... lol :hug:


----------



## Foxfyre (May 7, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning BBD and most of you, good afternoon Dajjal, and good evening esthermoon.  Another beautiful spring day on store in Albuquerque.  We'll probably get up to 80f today.
> ...



I can certainly respect that though I think he was Schopenhauer's disciple rather than the other way around.  I agree completely with Nietzsche when he said:
The surest way to corrupt a youth is to instruct him to hold in higher esteem those who think alike than those who think differently.-- Friedrich Nietzsche​


----------



## Foxfyre (May 7, 2017)

SixFoot said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...



Funny, entertaining, and I'm impressed with the amount of thought that went into that.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 7, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> I can certainly respect that though I think he was Schopenhauer's disciple rather than the other way around. I agree completely with Nietzsche when he said:
> The surest way to corrupt a youth is to instruct him to hold in higher esteem those who think alike than those who think differently.-- Friedrich Nietzsche



I have always leaned towards this great philosopher...

*There are three kinds of men.
The one that learns by reading.
The few who learn by observation.
The rest of them have to pee on the electric fence for themselves.
- Will Rogers*


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 7, 2017)

Good afternoon Foxy.  Good afternoon to everybody else too.  My Dad was somewhat of a philosopher.   He used To say if you were having a bad day just relax. Tomorrow is on the way.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 7, 2017)

This is "Waffles", the fur friend of a friend of ours.  She is fascinated by critters on TV and, for whatever reason, is especially attentive when it is horses.  Yesterday she was watching the Derby with interest, occasionally checking the screen more closely and going behind the TV to look for the horses.  She was barking excitedly the entire time the horses were running.


----------



## Montrovant (May 7, 2017)

I just got back after being out for the weekend.  We have a pool again, my employer and her bfriend put it up while I was gone and the little one was at her dad's.  They are filling it with water now and still have to hook up the new sand pump.

I checked my grades after I got in, and I got my A&P final grade: 96.  I also, for reasons I do not actually know, had my second exam grade bumped up.  So I have ended up with a 97 for the class.  And no more classes until the 22nd, when the summer semester begins.  I have a couple of weeks to watch shows and play games.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 7, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I just got back after being out for the weekend.  We have a pool again, my employer and her bfriend put it up while I was gone and the little one was at her dad's.  They are filling it with water now and still have to hook up the new sand pump.
> 
> I checked my grades after I got in, and I got my A&P final grade: 96.  I also, for reasons I do not actually know, had my second exam grade bumped up.  So I have ended up with a 97 for the class.  And no more classes until the 22nd, when the summer semester begins.  I have a couple of weeks to watch shows and play games.



Hooray and well done!!  And see ?   All that fretting and worry was for naught.  I trust that you won't engage in that again.  (She says who doesn't take her own advice all that well much of the time.)


----------



## Montrovant (May 7, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I just got back after being out for the weekend.  We have a pool again, my employer and her bfriend put it up while I was gone and the little one was at her dad's.  They are filling it with water now and still have to hook up the new sand pump.
> ...



No, I'll do it every semester I'm sure.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 7, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Good afternoon Foxy.  Good afternoon to everybody else too.  My Dad was somewhat of a philosopher.   He used To say if you were having a bad day just relax. Tomorrow is on the way.



Your dad was very wise.  A good day should not make us too complacent because there will be more bad days down the road.  But the bad days don't last forever, and once they have passed we usually forget how bad they were.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 7, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Just like I would.


----------



## Gracie (May 7, 2017)

Well, its back to flip flops and a tank top today. About 75 so far. 

Off to visit a new friend with another new friend. This is the gal with the pit bull that wanted us to move in but we declined. I hope she has it locked up. I won't get out of the car if she hasn't so it might be a very short visit, lol.


----------



## OldLady (May 7, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> This is "Waffles", the fur friend of a friend of ours.  She is fascinated by critters on TV and, for whatever reason, is especially attentive when it is horses.  Yesterday she was watching the Derby with interest, occasionally checking the screen more closely and going behind the TV to look for the horses.  She was barking excitedly the entire time the horses were running.


My cat does that when birds are on the air.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 7, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > This is "Waffles", the fur friend of a friend of ours.  She is fascinated by critters on TV and, for whatever reason, is especially attentive when it is horses.  Yesterday she was watching the Derby with interest, occasionally checking the screen more closely and going behind the TV to look for the horses.  She was barking excitedly the entire time the horses were running.
> ...



Come to think of it, so did our cats.  Were very interested when there were birds flittering around on the screen.

Our last dog, RIP, sometimes watched stuff on TV.  There was one science program about the California elephant seals.  I don't know what it was but when the bulls were making their thumping kind of sounds, suddenly I found a 40-lb dog on my lap.  He didn't like that at all.  

They're a lot louder than this video suggests:


----------



## WelfareQueen (May 7, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...





Foxy I'm picturing Hombre and your dog something like this........


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 7, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


No kits yet, then?


----------



## saveliberty (May 7, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon Foxy.  Good afternoon to everybody else too.  My Dad was somewhat of a philosopher.   He used To say if you were having a bad day just relax. Tomorrow is on the way.
> ...



Lookout, tomorrow is Monday!!!


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 7, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> I have been trying to read Nietzsche's  'Thus spoke Zarathustra ' but I find it incomprehensible. Its rated as a great work, so maybe I have not got to the good bits yet.


I felt the same way about Hesse's "Das Glasperlenspiel", and I've tried reading it in both English and German.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 7, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 125270
> 
> Caption this pic.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 7, 2017)

SixFoot said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...


That was freakin' hilarious!


----------



## ChrisL (May 7, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I had a few cats that would sit and make chattering sounds or even just quietly move their mouths when watching birds flying around outside.  Kind of like this.


----------



## ChrisL (May 7, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 125270
> 
> Caption this pic.





Dajjal said:


> View attachment 125270
> 
> Caption this pic.



You're driving me nuts!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 7, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



LOL, the dog was half Lhasa and half Keeshound but otherwise not too far off.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 8, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Hombre for wellness.
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, Ernie S. and all others we hope will return.

_The spring flowers survived our late freeze and it is beautiful.  I pray that we all will survive our own winters as well and more beautiful days are ahead._


----------



## Ringel05 (May 8, 2017)

Saga report.......
Saturday we went back up to Albuquerque to try and get a house (rental) then drove home.  the previous Wednesday morning I woke up, stepped down getting out of bed and had serious ankle/heel pain, it eased up as the day progressed but hurt every time I walked on it.  By Friday it was bad enough I went to Beaumont ER, no swelling or redness, they took x-rays but nothing found and they gave me codeine and a referral to a podiatrist.  Sunday we went up to Alamogordo but my foot/heel was hurting so bad we came back home immediately and by 6PM my foot/heel was so painful that even two codeine pills had no effect and even moving the foot was severely painful so at 7PM we were back in the ER........  discussion as to the possible causes, (there was swelling this time) a few hours later they did labwork and hit me with an antibiotic and dilaudid, a couple hours later the suspected diagnosis was confirmed........gout.......... 
I never would have guessed gout was that excruciatingly painful.


----------



## yiostheoy (May 8, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> ...


Just wondering if these are peyote buttons ?!


----------



## yiostheoy (May 8, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Saga report.......
> Saturday we went back up to Albuquerque to try and get a house (rental) then drove home.  the previous Wednesday morning I woke up, stepped down getting out of bed and had serious ankle/heel pain, it eased up as the day progressed but hurt every time I walked on it.  By Friday it was bad enough I went to Beaumont ER, no swelling or redness, they took x-rays but nothing found and they gave me codeine and a referral to a podiatrist.  Sunday we went up to Alamogordo but my foot/heel was hurting so bad we came back home immediately and by 6PM my foot/heel was so painful that even two codeine pills had no effect and even moving the foot was severely painful so at 7PM we were back in the ER........  discussion as to the possible causes, (there was swelling this time) a few hours later they did labwork and hit me with an antibiotic and dilaudid, a couple hours later the suspected diagnosis was confirmed........gout..........
> I never would have guessed gout was that excruciatingly painful.


Gout comes from too much meat, too much salt, too much coffee, too much alcohol, and not enough vegetables.

You should minimize your salt asap.  Get your salt down to the minimum levels of 1/8th teaspoon per day max.  If you start to have muscle cramps then increase the salt in small increments.  Sea salt with iodine is better than regular table salt.

You should reduce your coffee and alcohol intake.

Vitamin C helps too.

This attack probably struck you for the first time now that you are in middle age.

Happens to pretty much everybody.

Gout diet: What's allowed, what's not - Mayo Clinic


----------



## Kat (May 8, 2017)

I thought gout came from too much seafood.


----------



## yiostheoy (May 8, 2017)

Kat said:


> I thought gout came from too much seafood.


Seafood is one of the many causes, yes.

http://www.mayoclinic.org/healthy-l...ealthy-eating/in-depth/gout-diet/art-20048524


----------



## yiostheoy (May 8, 2017)

I get gout every few months.

It usually lasts only one day.

It is usually in one of my feet.  Usually one foot or the other.

Usually its after I come off a good bender.


----------



## Kat (May 8, 2017)

10 Foods That Trigger Gout - RM Gout


----------



## Kat (May 8, 2017)

Looks like about everything can LOL

So Sorry Ringel05


----------



## Foxfyre (May 8, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...



Hi yiosthey.  No, peyote buttons are a smaller cactus though they can grow in fairly large clumps.  Not sure what these are called but they are popular as decorative landscape plants.


----------



## esthermoon (May 8, 2017)

A few days ago I turned 23 
This was my birthday cake....nothing was left


----------



## Foxfyre (May 8, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Saga report.......
> Saturday we went back up to Albuquerque to try and get a house (rental) then drove home.  the previous Wednesday morning I woke up, stepped down getting out of bed and had serious ankle/heel pain, it eased up as the day progressed but hurt every time I walked on it.  By Friday it was bad enough I went to Beaumont ER, no swelling or redness, they took x-rays but nothing found and they gave me codeine and a referral to a podiatrist.  Sunday we went up to Alamogordo but my foot/heel was hurting so bad we came back home immediately and by 6PM my foot/heel was so painful that even two codeine pills had no effect and even moving the foot was severely painful so at 7PM we were back in the ER........  discussion as to the possible causes, (there was swelling this time) a few hours later they did labwork and hit me with an antibiotic and dilaudid, a couple hours later the suspected diagnosis was confirmed........gout..........
> I never would have guessed gout was that excruciatingly painful.



It can be terribly painful, even debilitating and over a long period, repeated attacks can damage kidneys and joints.  But blessedly it is treatable.

Hombre takes a daily dose of allopurinol as he was having recurring gout attacks.  A cheap med with essentially no side effects.  Even then he would occasionally will have a flair up and has to take a dose of two of the much more harsh cortisteroids and once had an attack in his knee so bad he could scarcely stand and that time they put him on a short term heavy prednisone treatment.

So I don't give him aspirin for pain--he does take a baby aspirin every day for heart heath--no organ meats, limit his pinto beans to once in awhile instead of a regular staple, shell fish only now and then, cut out high fructose corn syrup, and smaller portions of red meat that is also is not every day anymore.  We don't drink alcohol so beer consumption, another significant trigger, is not a factor.  Nsaids are okay--ibuprophen or naproxen and unlike the codeine painkillers, these are anti-inflammatory drugs that help with gout pain.

And no more gout attacks.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 8, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Saga report.......
> ...


I've pretty much done all of that except "too much coffee" which is not listed as a high risk activator for gout.  We've been eating lite and sea salt for decades, I quit drinking alcohol 30 years ago and it's too much high fat red meat, organ meat (which I hate anyway) and high purine containing seafoods which I've cut our consumption in more than half 20 years ago.   I'll be 63 this year, a little past middle age..........
Gout comes from too much uric acid in the blood stream which then crystallizes in lower extremity joints causing excruciating pain.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 8, 2017)

Kat said:


> I thought gout came from too much seafood.


It has multiple potential sources, high fructose corn syrup is one of the major modern causes as well as the over-consumption of refined sugars (something I haven't done much of in 40 years).


----------



## Ringel05 (May 8, 2017)

Major difference from last night, last night I was in so much pain that simple movement caused me to cry out in agony, walking was almost impossible but today it's still sore however nowhere close to the level of pain I was experiencing last night.  Took Colchicine last night, two tablets then the last tablet an hour later and they have me on Indocin which I'm supposed to take 3 times a day, they also gave me Norco for pain if i need it.


----------



## Montrovant (May 8, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> A few days ago I turned 23
> This was my birthday cake....nothing was left
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## esthermoon (May 8, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > A few days ago I turned 23
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 8, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> A few days ago I turned 23
> This was my birthday cake....nothing was left
> 
> 
> ...



Oh esthermoon.  I wish I had known that as we celebrate birthdays of Coffee Shoppers who will tell us when their birthday is.

But the "Happy Birthday' is in English?  A very pretty cake it is/was.


----------



## esthermoon (May 8, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > A few days ago I turned 23
> ...


Hi Foxfyre thanks! 
I wanted that cake with "happy birthday" in English because it was the best one...the other cakes weren't so beautiful 
Here it's full of cakes with "happy birthday" or "HB" or even "good birthday" (I think this last one is even uncorrect in English )


----------



## Ringel05 (May 8, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


They're called Barrel Cacti.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 8, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> A few days ago I turned 23
> This was my birthday cake....nothing was left
> 
> 
> ...


Happy birfday.......... 

Mine is towards the end of this month.


----------



## esthermoon (May 8, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > A few days ago I turned 23
> ...


Thanks Ringel!


----------



## Gracie (May 8, 2017)

And today...its up to past 80 degrees. Tomorrow it is supposed to be in the 90s. Then....in 3 days, it goes back to cold again. Jeez.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 8, 2017)

Gracie said:


> And today...its up to past 80 degrees. Tomorrow it is supposed to be in the 90s. Then....in 3 days, it goes back to cold again. Jeez.



Not too different from here though our high are in the low 80's--no 90 degree weather expected until mid June at least.  Has been an unusually cool May.


----------



## Gracie (May 8, 2017)

Hot, cold. Mountains here seem to not be able to make up their mind and its making my joints a tad pissy. 

I got more interesting news too....but I gotta have a cig first.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 8, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Hot, cold. Mountains here seem to not be able to make up their mind and its making my joints a tad pissy.
> 
> I got more interesting news too....but I gotta have a cig first.



Waiting in anticipation. . . .


----------



## Gracie (May 8, 2017)

Sorry....had to post some pics in my group forum. Karma decided to go crick wadin'. Thats arkansaian speak for creek wading. 

Might talk about the interesting news in there too, instead of in here. I seem to fascinate folks with my troubles although this is not trouble. Its...interesting. To me, anyway.


----------



## Gracie (May 8, 2017)

Meh, fuck it. I will tell y'all here. Hell, its not like its a secret or anything.

Hang on. Gotta get my tea.


----------



## Gracie (May 8, 2017)

Ok......yesterday, a friend of mine that I met almost 3 months ago (tomorrow it will be 3 months since we moved here), and I went to another friends that originally offered us a place in her home but I declined because she had the two pitties, remember? Well, she only has one pit now, locked in the back yard, so I feel comfy visiting her every couple of weeks (without Karma. I will never take her there as long as that pit is there). I wanted her to meet my other friend, so we both called and asked if she wanted some company. Angie said yes...she really wanted to meet Denise, so off we went. While there, Angie again broached the subject of MrG and I moving in with her. She also said our rent would be lower. She showed us the apartment underneath her house...which felt like a hobbit hole to me, and that I dearly loved the idea of. She also has cable. And a wood burning franklin stove and a full kitchen down there. BIG bathroom, and a small bedroom. I would finally have my privacy if we took her up on her offer. Less rent, my own room, my own kitchen, in a hobbit hole. She also got a new puppy, named Dot due to the dots on her fur. So adorable, but I neglected to take pics. I will next time I go. 8 weeks old, half pomeranian, half yorkie. So friggin cute!!! But the pit is still there and we don't want to move twice, and the neighborhood is not the best. Think Deliverance with 3 wheelers and loose pits running up and down the street and duck dynasty guys blasting country western music across the street and you get the drift. I declined but it was hard to do. She has such lovely home...just in a really shitty area with icky neighbors whooping and hollering. I was expecting to see a rebel flag or two waving from the 3 wheelers blasting up and down the street, but alas...none were seen.

Anyway..I come home and housemate asks me if Angie again tried to tempt us. I said yes, and told him all that I posted above. So, he surprises me and says "I'm going to get cable. And I am paying for the air conditioner you just bought. I will knock it off the rent. And for everything you do in the yard, keep track of the hours. I will knock that off the rent too". I told him he didn't need to do that...we are not going. MrG is already bonded with him and thinks of him as a brother, Karma loves the creek, and our neighborhood is quiet. Yes, I am stuck in the same room with MrG, but I have the creek to escape to and no...we are not going anywhere except home when they call. He said thats great, but he is still going to pay for the air conditioner so we can leave it behind for the next housemate he gets when we go, and he is still getting cable cuz he misses it too.

Overall, I found it a great day because it was all unexpected. Except Angie is quite disappointed.


----------



## Gracie (May 8, 2017)

(He misses cable cuz I told him about Cutthroat Kitchen that he wants to see cuz he thought it was just another cooking show. It isn't on hulu or slingtv or netflix...so cable it is).


----------



## Foxfyre (May 8, 2017)

Gracie said:


> (He misses cable cuz I told him about Cutthroat Kitchen that he wants to see cuz he thought it was just another cooking show. It isn't on hulu or slingtv or netflix...so cable it is).



Cutthroat Kitchen is a fun program though I don't watch but every once in awhile.


----------



## Gracie (May 8, 2017)

Watching them have to cook eggs benedict on an upside down wok is hilarious .

Watching that show is what gave me the recipe I LOVE to have for brunch or even dinner.

1 flour tortilla.
Handful of hash browns.
1 egg.
Salsa.

Brown taters till crispy on outside, soft inside. Cook egg over medium so yellow is still liquid. Warm tortilla by nuking it. Put taters in first, then the egg laying flat on top, add salsa. Fold like a taco or a burrito. Bite in, and the yellow of the egg spurts everywhere....inside the tort AND inside your mouth. The judges loved it on the show..and I love to eat it at home!


----------



## Ringel05 (May 8, 2017)

Yesterday's episode obviously wiped me out, ended up going back to bed at 3 PM and sleeping for four hours.........  The foot/heel feels much better, still sore but at least I'm no longer writhing in pain.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 9, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Barrel cactuses (cactii)?


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 9, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> A few days ago I turned 23
> This was my birthday cake....nothing was left
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations, and what a beautiful cake!  It must match the recipient.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 9, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Ok......yesterday, a friend of mine that I met almost 3 months ago (tomorrow it will be 3 months since we moved here), and I went to another friends that originally offered us a place in her home but I declined because she had the two pitties, remember? Well, she only has one pit now, locked in the back yard, so I feel comfy visiting her every couple of weeks (without Karma. I will never take her there as long as that pit is there). I wanted her to meet my other friend, so we both called and asked if she wanted some company. Angie said yes...she really wanted to meet Denise, so off we went. While there, Angie again broached the subject of MrG and I moving in with her. She also said our rent would be lower. She showed us the apartment underneath her house...which felt like a hobbit hole to me, and that I dearly loved the idea of. She also has cable. And a wood burning franklin stove and a full kitchen down there. BIG bathroom, and a small bedroom. I would finally have my privacy if we took her up on her offer. Less rent, my own room, my own kitchen, in a hobbit hole. She also got a new puppy, named Dot due to the dots on her fur. So adorable, but I neglected to take pics. I will next time I go. 8 weeks old, half pomeranian, half yorkie. So friggin cute!!! But the pit is still there and we don't want to move twice, and the neighborhood is not the best. Think Deliverance with 3 wheelers and loose pits running up and down the street and duck dynasty guys blasting country western music across the street and you get the drift. I declined but it was hard to do. She has such lovely home...just in a really shitty area with icky neighbors whooping and hollering. I was expecting to see a rebel flag or two waving from the 3 wheelers blasting up and down the street, but alas...none were seen.
> 
> Anyway..I come home and housemate asks me if Angie again tried to tempt us. I said yes, and told him all that I posted above. So, he surprises me and says "I'm going to get cable. And I am paying for the air conditioner you just bought. I will knock it off the rent. And for everything you do in the yard, keep track of the hours. I will knock that off the rent too". I told him he didn't need to do that...we are not going. MrG is already bonded with him and thinks of him as a brother, Karma loves the creek, and our neighborhood is quiet. Yes, I am stuck in the same room with MrG, but I have the creek to escape to and no...we are not going anywhere except home when they call. He said thats great, but he is still going to pay for the air conditioner so we can leave it behind for the next housemate he gets when we go, and he is still getting cable cuz he misses it too.
> 
> Overall, I found it a great day because it was all unexpected. Except Angie is quite disappointed.


The free market _does_ work, then?  It would appear that you and Mr.G are worth competing for as roomies.  That's pretty cool!


----------



## Ringel05 (May 9, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Hot, cold. Mountains here seem to not be able to make up their mind and its making my joints a tad pissy.
> 
> I got more interesting news too....but I gotta have a cig first.


That's the mountains for ya.  Couldn't tell ya the number of times camping in the mountains that it would drop into the 20s, dump 6 inches of snow on us then clear up, hit the 60s melting most of the snow then doing it all over the next day and that was in May.


----------



## Gracie (May 9, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ok......yesterday, a friend of mine that I met almost 3 months ago (tomorrow it will be 3 months since we moved here), and I went to another friends that originally offered us a place in her home but I declined because she had the two pitties, remember? Well, she only has one pit now, locked in the back yard, so I feel comfy visiting her every couple of weeks (without Karma. I will never take her there as long as that pit is there). I wanted her to meet my other friend, so we both called and asked if she wanted some company. Angie said yes...she really wanted to meet Denise, so off we went. While there, Angie again broached the subject of MrG and I moving in with her. She also said our rent would be lower. She showed us the apartment underneath her house...which felt like a hobbit hole to me, and that I dearly loved the idea of. She also has cable. And a wood burning franklin stove and a full kitchen down there. BIG bathroom, and a small bedroom. I would finally have my privacy if we took her up on her offer. Less rent, my own room, my own kitchen, in a hobbit hole. She also got a new puppy, named Dot due to the dots on her fur. So adorable, but I neglected to take pics. I will next time I go. 8 weeks old, half pomeranian, half yorkie. So friggin cute!!! But the pit is still there and we don't want to move twice, and the neighborhood is not the best. Think Deliverance with 3 wheelers and loose pits running up and down the street and duck dynasty guys blasting country western music across the street and you get the drift. I declined but it was hard to do. She has such lovely home...just in a really shitty area with icky neighbors whooping and hollering. I was expecting to see a rebel flag or two waving from the 3 wheelers blasting up and down the street, but alas...none were seen.
> ...


It feels nice to be wanted, thats fer sure, lol.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 9, 2017)

It's 2 a.m. and I'm finally headed for bed.  The vigil list hasn't changed so I'm going to skip posting it tonight.  Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.


----------



## Dajjal (May 9, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



No sign of new cubs, I check every day. Cubs come out during the day looking for their mother to feed them, but adult foxes usually only come out at dusk and go to ground at dawn, making it hard to get enough light to photograph them.


----------



## Dajjal (May 9, 2017)




----------



## SixFoot (May 9, 2017)




----------



## OldLady (May 9, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


My son had a guinea pig that had a big rabbit cage in the living room.  He would squeal in terror when he heard the growls and calls of other critters on the nature shows.  We had to take him upstairs when we watched Wild Kingdom.


----------



## esthermoon (May 9, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > A few days ago I turned 23
> ...


Thanks gallantwarrior!


----------



## OldLady (May 9, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> A few days ago I turned 23
> This was my birthday cake....nothing was left
> 
> 
> ...





Hope you had a great birthday and it is a year you long remember for its joys and accomplishments.


----------



## esthermoon (May 9, 2017)

OldLady said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > A few days ago I turned 23
> ...


Thank you OldLady!


----------



## ChrisL (May 9, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...



Happy belated birthday, Esther!


----------



## esthermoon (May 9, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Hi Chris! 
Thank you!


----------



## CeeCee (May 9, 2017)

Hello everyone!  88 today!  Also...sorry, I missed your birthday esthermoon!


----------



## saveliberty (May 9, 2017)

Happy Belated Birthday Esther.  Hope your foot is better soon Ringel.  Backing off on the cardboard boxes Gracie?


----------



## esthermoon (May 9, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> View attachment 125705 Hello everyone!  88 today!  Also...sorry, I missed your birthday esthermoon!


Thanks CeeCee!


----------



## esthermoon (May 9, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Happy Belated Birthday Esther.  Hope your foot is better soon Ringel.  Backing off on the cardboard boxes Gracie?


Thanks saveliberty!


----------



## Nosmo King (May 9, 2017)

I am about to embark on retirement.  I've been to the circus, I saw the elephant and I contacted my retirement service (OPERS) today.  What a relief!  

For the past three years my health has become a concern.  My energy levels are low and climbing stairs into an attic or crawling through a crawl space has become a source of exhaustio.  I'm not complaining nor am I seeking sympathy.  It's a fact of life that after suffering through diabetes and a sluggish thyroid, Father Time is sending me signals that my line of work was cut out for a much fitter, younger man.

So, there it is.  Money is not a worry as I am single and, with the exception of groomers and vet bills, I have no dependents.  I have travelled extensively with my work visiting Europe on a few occasions as well as becoming intimately familiar with every major city on the east coast.  I had a project in Puerto Rico where I lived for a year and a half.  I'm ready to settle down.

Settle down and write.  Compile the stories I have unraveled here for you, write memoirs of my adventures, embellishing them with love and laughter.  That's something I've wanted to do for quite some time.

Remember the old TV show The Waltons?  John Boy wanted to be a writer and I shared his ambitions long before I ever saw Richard Thomas and Ralph Waite play out those ambitions on Tuesday nights.  

Now I have the time and means and motivation to pursue those latent ambitions.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 9, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> I am about to embark on retirement.  I've been to the circus, I saw the elephant and I contacted my retirement service (OPERS) today.  What a relief!
> 
> For the past three years my health has become a concern.  My energy levels are low and climbing stairs into an attic or crawling through a crawl space has become a source of exhaustio.  I'm not complaining nor am I seeking sympathy.  It's a fact of life that after suffering through diabetes and a sluggish thyroid, Father Time is sending me signals that my line of work was cut out for a much fitter, younger man.
> 
> ...



I hear that Nosmo.  Our decision was based partly on the economy--reduced profits just made it less attractive to do and others needed the work more than we did.  But if we were really honest, it was time.  Hombre had no business climbing ladders and getting on roofs and much of our work was similar to what you describe--climbing lots of stairs and getting into other situations better suited to the younger and more agile.

I suspect you will find retirement much the same as we have.  We are as busy as ever, but busy doing different things.  I have long hoped you would prepare some kind of anthology out of your writings, and should you be published, I would be honored to be your first customer.

I hope you will continue to give us glimpses here and there too.


----------



## Gracie (May 9, 2017)

Its about 5 thousand degrees out there today so I am hunkered in our room. Took Karma out so she could wade in the creek, which will be drying out this summer...unless the snow pack keeps a trickle going. Next couple of days will be "warm" (kinda like the doc saying "this won't hurt" ), then another cold front is coming in. 

Living in the mountains means never put your winter gear away.


----------



## Gracie (May 9, 2017)

Happy belated birthday Esther!!

Happy birthday CeeCee!! Yer 88 years old???? Noooo! You "sound" 50ish!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 9, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Happy belated birthday Esther!!
> 
> Happy birthday CeeCee!! Yer 88 years old???? Noooo! You "sound" 50ish!



I would say 39ish.  I prefer to celebrate my 39th birthday every year.


----------



## Gracie (May 9, 2017)

I kinda liked 50. Too old to be messed with, too young to be old.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 9, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I kinda liked 50. Too old to be messed with, too young to be old.



Well they say that 60 is the new 40.  And I do believe that for many people.  Even my 90-yr-old aunt is still going strong, drives herself to where she needs to go if the route isn't too demanding, and lives alone with her little Shih tzu who will be staying with us next week.  She is more limber and agile than I am in some ways, handles stairs easily, and looks more like 60 than 90.  I should be so lucky.


----------



## SixFoot (May 9, 2017)

You silly people, living past 50... lol


----------



## CeeCee (May 9, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Happy belated birthday Esther!!
> 
> Happy birthday CeeCee!! Yer 88 years old???? Noooo! You "sound" 50ish!



What??  Did I have another birthday?  So soon?


----------



## Gracie (May 9, 2017)

I thought you said you turned 88 today?
Sorry..kinda confusing day here, lol. Did you edit?


----------



## Gracie (May 9, 2017)

SixFoot said:


> You silly people, living past 50... lol


I don't plan to be here at 75. Fact. If I keep falling apart by 70, color my ass gone too.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 9, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Interesting.
I had a pair of foxes that raised families for a couple of years on my old place.  They made a den under a large car-hauler trailer.  Adults and kits would be out during the day, and I was surprised when they cleaned out my strawberry patch the first year they were there.  I did my best to keep the cats inside, but one did get out and I heard the fox-cat fight a couple of days later.  The cat lost.  I just could not persuade her to come back inside, though.  I hope she enjoyed her brief adventure.
Here's a bit of foxy trivia: what is the proper name for a fox tail?


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 9, 2017)

Gracie said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > You silly people, living past 50... lol
> ...


Is your ass falling off?  Quit screwing with your belly button...


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 9, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> I am about to embark on retirement.  I've been to the circus, I saw the elephant and I contacted my retirement service (OPERS) today.  What a relief!
> 
> For the past three years my health has become a concern.  My energy levels are low and climbing stairs into an attic or crawling through a crawl space has become a source of exhaustio.  I'm not complaining nor am I seeking sympathy.  It's a fact of life that after suffering through diabetes and a sluggish thyroid, Father Time is sending me signals that my line of work was cut out for a much fitter, younger man.
> 
> ...


I'm feeling that urge, too, NoSmo.  Climbing, crawling, lifting are all becoming increasingly tedious.  I'm looking at winding down the next 2-3 years and getting things set up for my little farm.  After the truck is paid off, I'm "retiring", too.  Even though I've been offered that full-time professorship at the Uni again (the guy they hired instead of me lasted two semesters and one winter), I just don't feel the gumption needed to start another career.  
Good luck on your new endeavor.  It will no doubt be a big life change, may your writing bring you great joy and satisfaction.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 9, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Happy belated birthday Esther!!
> ...


You and Jack Benny!


----------



## Nosmo King (May 9, 2017)

I've taken to a certain app on my iPad lately.  Old radio broadcasts.  Fibber Magee & Molly, Fred Allen, Lux Radio Theater. 

I was born at the threshold of television and never got to hear those old radio shows.  I put them on, use my Bluetooth sound bar in the bedroom to amplify and enhance the sound and blissfully listen to Fibber open his closet and Jack Benny driving his Maxwell.

The incredible thing to me about this experience is both the similarities and the vast differences between my radio listening and that of my sainted relatives.  No doubt we both enjoy the antics of Allen's Alley and The Bickersons.  But here I lay in my queen size bed fitted out with a plush pillow top mattress and an iPad on my lap.  I can't use Johnson's Wax or smoke Lucky Strikes (LSMFT).  But commercials selling J-E-L-L-O come across the wide wide world of the Internet.

My relatives drove Hudsons and Studebakers fitted out with clutches and manual transmissions.  They stoked coal furnaces in the winter and pushed reel lawn mowers in the summer.  I drive an air conditioned car, tell my robotic overlord Alexa to turn up the heat from the high efficiency gas furnace and mow the lawn by means of an electric mower.

How my life is different from theirs.  Uncle Alex (pronounced Elec) was the stereotypical Scotsman.  He lived more than frugally.  His lifestyle was practically monastic compared to the life Mom and Pop and our family lived.  We had him over on the holidays and could hear him mumbling about the cable television service we enjoyed. 

"Why are you paying for TV when it comes through the air for free?"  He also wondered why Mom had an automatic washing machine and a dryer. Elec made due with a wringer washer and cables strung along the joists of the basement in order to air dry his laundry. 

The linoleum, that's right linoleum not vinyl sheet flooring, on his kitchen floor was worn so thin that the jute backing was visible at the high traffic areas.  His suite of living room furniture was bought down at Smith and Phillips at Fourth and Washington back in 1923. 

When Uncle Elec died in 2001, Pop and I drove the six blocks from the Big House to Elec's on Fisher Avenue to clean the place up and search for vital papers needed to settle his estate.  Elec was the past president of every Masonic organization known to Free Masonry.  And, as such, he owned three tuxedos.  I cleaned the pockets of his tuxes of all the Sweet and Low packets and Lance's Captain's Wafers he pilfered from banquets over the years.  I found a banquet ticket in one pair of trousers from an affair he attended in Chicago in 1962.  Forty odd years before his passing.  Why he never thought to have his tuxedo dry cleaned in forty years, I could not say.

Elec kept everything.  A forty eight star flag that flew over the family homestead on St. George Street during the war, paint by numbers pictures my late Aunt Helen painted, a stock of Campbell's baked beans lacking the now familiar bar codes.

When his estate cashed out, he named 19 heirs that each inherited and equal portion of his holdings.  They totaled 1.67 million dollars.

Yet the kitchen faucet in his house was so encrusted with mineral deposits it could not be moved to both bowls of the sink. 

What would Uncle Alex think of me laying here dabbling in a past I was too young to remember?  What would he think of Jack Benny on demand?  Would he be proud, or astounded, or incredulous?


----------



## Gracie (May 9, 2017)

W00T!!! Housemate just told me we are getting...drumroll...CABLE TV!!! In about 3 days the boxes will arrive! YAY!!


----------



## Sbiker (May 10, 2017)

007 said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



 I have about 1.5 acres, where I tried to grow a garden... but now I cannot combine living in village with job.. Maybe some years later...


----------



## CeeCee (May 10, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I thought you said you turned 88 today?
> Sorry..kinda confusing day here, lol. Did you edit?



Ha ha...the temp was 88...I'm 66.


----------



## CeeCee (May 10, 2017)

Good morning...86 today...the temperature not my age Gracie 

 Can't wait til winter again and I might be 50!  Haha.

Hope everyone's day is a good one.


----------



## Dajjal (May 10, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I am up with the foxes at 5.30 am this morning, and there is not enough light to photograph them yet. In fact I am touch typing because its too dark to see the keys properly.
> ...



The quick brown fox jumped over the lazy dog.

I typed that sentence which contains all the letters of the keyboard without looking, and made no mistakes


----------



## saveliberty (May 10, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> The quick brown fox jumped over the lazy dog.
> 
> I typed that sentence which contains all the letters of the keyboard without looking, and made no mistakes



I used copy and paste, no mistakes either.


----------



## saveliberty (May 10, 2017)

Gracie said:


> W00T!!! Housemate just told me we are getting...drumroll...CABLE TV!!! In about 3 days the boxes will arrive! YAY!!



I regret you becoming a TV zombie.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 10, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > W00T!!! Housemate just told me we are getting...drumroll...CABLE TV!!! In about 3 days the boxes will arrive! YAY!!
> ...



Hey!  I resemble that remark.  Us TV zombies are people too yanno.


----------



## saveliberty (May 10, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I am a cat, you don't think I see the difference?


----------



## CeeCee (May 10, 2017)

What's even worse is paying for 200 channels and not watching anything except reruns of Big Bang Theory to fall asleep on...I record them.

My contract with them should be over soon..I think and then I'm cancelling TV...that was my plan before the current contact I have with Direct TV.

I was paying $188 a month for the AT&T Uverse  bundle...was going to cancel the tv part but they talked me into switching to Direct for my TV...so for two years I'm paying about $135 for the same thing I paid $188 for and that's even too much.


----------



## SixFoot (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (May 10, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> What's even worse is paying for 200 channels and not watching anything except reruns of Big Bang Theory to fall asleep on...I record them.
> 
> My contract with them should be over soon..I think and then I'm cancelling TV...that was my plan before the current contact I have with Direct TV.
> 
> I was paying $188 a month for the AT&T Uverse  bundle...was going to cancel the tv part but they talked me into switching to Direct for my TV...so for two years I'm paying about $135 for the same thing I paid $188 for and that's even too much.



I hear that.  We have 800 channels with Comcast and watch maybe 3 or 4 of those on any kind of regular basis and maybe a total of 20 during the year.  I would sure love a cable service that would allow us to choose up to say 30 channels that we wanted access to and pay only for those.


----------



## CeeCee (May 10, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > What's even worse is paying for 200 channels and not watching anything except reruns of Big Bang Theory to fall asleep on...I record them.
> ...



Yep...they have it all figured out so that you have to choose the higher priced plan to get the few channels you want.

I like tbs and of course that's in the 200 plan.

CROOKS!?..all of them!


----------



## Gracie (May 10, 2017)

we got the basic plan....140 channels. We are paying 50 bucks for it...25 bucks for housemate, 25 for us. They were charging him extra for data usage since all we have is internet. So for 50 bucks to go to cable..it seemed better. I miss the food channel and cooking shows.


----------



## Gracie (May 10, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > What's even worse is paying for 200 channels and not watching anything except reruns of Big Bang Theory to fall asleep on...I record them.
> ...


There is SlingTV, but it sucks. Always pops off for about an hour, and very limited on what you can watch.


----------



## Gracie (May 10, 2017)

I've been without live news, food channel, walking dead, etc since October of last year.  I need to feel normal again. Cable will feel normal. Well, minus the sports channels, mexican channels, etc.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 10, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > CeeCee said:
> ...



We want cable news and the four primary free networks because they all have at least one of our favorite programs:  "Survivor" "Amazing Race" "The Voice" "Dancing With the Stars", "Hell's Kitchen", "Master Chef" plus some sports and such.

And we want our Mountain West sports channel so we can watch the Lobos play.  Others we enjoy from time to time include the special productions on PBS, National Geographic, Discovery Channel, Turner Classic Movies, ME TV (local channel with non stop golden oldies), the History Channel,  the Food Network, ESPN, Cspan, and a few others.  On demand television and movies are nice but I could live without that. I really REALLY love having the capability of recording programs to save to watch later.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 10, 2017)

This is a favorite of mine, always brings tears (go to 'full screen' mode):
Values.com TV Commercial, 'Birthday Wish' Song by Rascal Flatts


----------



## Foxfyre (May 10, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> This is a favorite of mine, always brings tears (go to 'full screen' mode):
> Values.com TV Commercial, 'Birthday Wish' Song by Rascal Flatts



You're just a sentimental old softie, GW.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 10, 2017)

Mom ventured down to the Masonic Temple on Broadway this evening to accept her fifty year pin from the Order of the Eastern Star.  Fifty years of baked steak dinners, fifty years of working her way through the chairs.

When she joined in 1967, one of the Masons who mentored the local chapter was a veteran of World War II.  He served in the Marine Corp and held on to the discipline and training and tried his damndest to instil those values on every group he associated himself with.  I remember him as a Scoutmaster in another troop.  But when we all got together for campouts, he wanted to drill the boys as if they were raw recruits at Parris Islamd.  His own troop chaffed under his strict discipline and my troop largely ignored and resented him.

He drilled the ladies of the Eastern Star too, as if they might accept and ultimately benefit from turning on a dime during their ceremonies and rising and sitting as one.  These women did not appreciate his imposition of military precision over their rites, but no one, not Boy Scout nor Eastern Star ever spoke out to his face.  But there was plenty of eye rolling behind his back.

I never served in the Armed Forces.  I do appreciate the service others gave to our country.  But it has occurred to me on more than one occasion that to some, military service unalterably changes their outlook.  Maybe it was truly dire circumstances of war, maybe it was a personal epiphany of the virtues of martial discipline.  But not every organization, social, commercial, fraternal can be improved by imposing a strict template of discipline.  Again, I appreciate and am deeply thankful to our veterans.  But as the sainted Warren Oates once said, 'Lighten up, Francis!'!

But tonight was Mom's night.  The ladies of the Eastern Star gathered to honor her years of service.  I'm proud of her.

Meanwhile, I bought three different varieties of coleus times two so I can plant them in the large containers flanking the front door of the Big House for the coming season.  I also bought four racks of baby back ribs for my brother to put on the smoker and serve as dinner on Mother's Day on Sunday.  Last night I installed a new set of blinds in Mom's bathroom.  I have to go back and shorten them tomorrow evening.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 10, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Kurama   (Unless we're speaking of the wild grass called fox tail.)


----------



## Foxfyre (May 10, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Hombre for wellness.
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, Ernie S. and all others we hope will return.


----------



## Gracie (May 10, 2017)

Housemate is really bummed about us going home when the apt is ready. I feel bad for him. I asked MrG if he really wanted to stay IF there were some kind of clause that protects us if housemate gets ill or worse..dies. He said only if I would. I said as much as it is tempting...I cannot. I want to go home.


----------



## Dajjal (May 11, 2017)

Fox eying a magpie this morning, hoping to have it for lunch.


----------



## I amso IR (May 11, 2017)

"Timmy" loves all of you equally and without reservation. Go in eternal peace, joy and contentment. Been in the Rubber Room, too long. Please forgive me.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 11, 2017)

I amso IR said:


> "Timmy" loves all of you equally and without reservation. Go in eternal peace, joy and contentment. Been in the Rubber Room, too long. Please forgive me.



Welcome to the Coffee Shop I amso IR.  The perspective here is no doubt quite different than the Rubber Room.  

First timers receive a complimentary beverage and here's yours:


----------



## Foxfyre (May 11, 2017)

Now here is something interesting in the news today.  Having had the tendency to gain weight all my life, I've always gone by the fashion rule to avoid horizontal stripes in my clothing.  Vertical makes you look taller and thinner, right?

Not according to Science magazine but I'm not sure their graphic is entirely convincing but maybe it is?.






. . .]In 2011, psychologists at the University of York in England tested whether the illusion seen in the 2-D version was also true in 3-D. Two identical female mannequins wore either horizontal- or vertical-striped outfits. The team found that the figure sporting vertical stripes appeared wider; in fact, the one donning horizontal stripes would need to be 10.7 percent broader for the two to visually match up. A reminder that fashion is as much a science as it is an art.
Horizontal stripes make you look thinner, not wider​
What do you think?


----------



## CeeCee (May 11, 2017)

It does look like the vertical stripes are wider.  I avoid both because they bother my eyes.


----------



## SixFoot (May 11, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Now here is something interesting in the news today.  Having had the tendency to gain weight all my life, I've always gone by the fashion rule to avoid horizontal stripes in my clothing.  Vertical makes you look taller and thinner, right?
> 
> Not according to Science magazine but I'm not sure their graphic is entirely convincing but maybe it is?.
> 
> ...




I say fook the world and wear what makes you feel the feels you're feeling for.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 11, 2017)

I don't have anything to say today so I'll say it in the fewest words possible.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 11, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> View attachment 126122
> 
> It does look like the vertical stripes are wider.  I avoid both because they bother my eyes.



I have to agree, the horizontal graphic looks less wide and narrower from top to bottom to me too.  I wish they had provided photos of the two mannequins side by side.


----------



## WelfareQueen (May 11, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > What's even worse is paying for 200 channels and not watching anything except reruns of Big Bang Theory to fall asleep on...I record them.
> ...





Sherry and I got a 90 dollar DVD/Blue Ray player that has free Netflix and other streaming services.  I am beginning to wonder why we have cable.


----------



## Montrovant (May 11, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > CeeCee said:
> ...



Does it come with a free year of Netflix or something like that?


----------



## Ringel05 (May 11, 2017)

Back from another two day trip to Albuquerque........  God willing the house we applied for will be ours but won't know till next week.  There was another application on it but the property manager claimed it was a weak application (financially) and we were number one on the list to get the house.  Nice older house but well kept up in NE and when we get the nod we can move in immediately, a major plus.  Most of the other homes we liked wouldn't be available for viewing until June so that was a definite negative.


----------



## Gracie (May 11, 2017)

I am wishy washying, myself. We are set here. Sorta. But, I am still crammed in this room with MrG and have no privacy at all and he is always cold so the heater is blasting in here when it is 85 outside. I would like the room next to this one as my own, but it is to the ceiling with boxes, junk, papers, magazines, and a path that leads to the hall. So...no can do. I am stuck.
Still..I am continuing to muse on it all.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 11, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > CeeCee said:
> ...



We watch a lot of movies too, but television does offer some programming that we really do enjoy too.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 11, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Back from another two day trip to Albuquerque........  God willing the house we applied for will be ours but won't know till next week.  There was another application on it but the property manager claimed it was a weak application (financially) and we were number one on the list to get the house.  Nice older house but well kept up in NE and when we get the nod we can move in immediately, a major plus.  Most of the other homes we liked wouldn't be available for viewing until June so that was a definite negative.



Roughly where in the NE?  (Just wondering if we are going to be neighbors?)


----------



## Ringel05 (May 11, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Back from another two day trip to Albuquerque........  God willing the house we applied for will be ours but won't know till next week.  There was another application on it but the property manager claimed it was a weak application (financially) and we were number one on the list to get the house.  Nice older house but well kept up in NE and when we get the nod we can move in immediately, a major plus.  Most of the other homes we liked wouldn't be available for viewing until June so that was a definite negative.
> ...


Just south of Paseo Del Norte and just west of Louisiana.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 11, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > This is a favorite of mine, always brings tears (go to 'full screen' mode):
> ...


Maybe.  This just makes you recall all those moments with your own daughter (or maybe son?)  Now that my daughter is 35, and the granddaughters are 15 and 12 (currently), it's pretty neat to think of "snapshots" of them growing up into young women.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 11, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


There are many names for those wild grass foxtails (foxtail | plant).  Up here, we call the tail of vulpes vulpes is referred to as a "brush".


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 11, 2017)

Today got pretty brutal, the temps rising to around 65F.  I was running sweat the whole time I was doing chores and decided I'll wait 'til later to milk the goat.  Most of us are now wearing shirt sleeves at work.  Of course, the concept of warm and cold are all relative.  Anything much more than 70F is just a bit more warm than most of us like around here.  But it's sunny, and Springtime.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 11, 2017)

Unfortunately when we went up to Albuquerque yesterday the wife woke up Wednesday with a spring head cold and was pretty miserable the whole time but determined we find a place today before we came home.  May 31st will come around very quickly, time to seriously finish packing and get the move set up as well as cancelling all our local utilities and activating the utilities for the new house then after the move we'll have to focus on switching our vehicles and drivers licenses over to NM.  Gonna be busy for a while.


----------



## WelfareQueen (May 11, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Yes...and a number of other streaming services.  WE are currently binging on a new season of the Last Kingdom on Netflix.


----------



## Montrovant (May 11, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



It's lacking for live sports, but Netflix and other streaming services are fine good TV shows.  Actually, Netflix shows are better than most of what you get from the networks, on par with the big cable channels like Showtime and HBO.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 11, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Yup, we're in the same area.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 12, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Unfortunately when we went up to Albuquerque yesterday the wife woke up Wednesday with a spring head cold and was pretty miserable the whole time but determined we find a place today before we came home.  May 31st will come around very quickly, time to seriously finish packing and get the move set up as well as cancelling all our local utilities and activating the utilities for the new house then after the move we'll have to focus on switching our vehicles and drivers licenses over to NM.  Gonna be busy for a while.



Be prepared for a real nightmare getting NM driver's licenses.  You'll need a legal photo ID, a CERTIFIED birth certificate, a utility bill showing your name and address, and a W-2 or 1099 or something official with your name on it.  The wife will need a CERTIFIED copy of your marriage certificate showing her maiden name as it appears on her birth certificate.  We are all contemplating a formal lynching of whoever came up with this nightmare.   You only have to go through it once though and then renew per usual after that.  This is to get a license that you can use a proof of citizenship, that allows you to board an airplane, etc.

If you are here illegally you just sign your name and you're licensed but you can't use it for airplane boarding etc.

Hombre can walk you through it since he just went through the process.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 12, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Hombre for wellness.
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, Ernie S. and all others we hope will return.


----------



## Gracie (May 12, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


LOVE that show! I finished it a few days ago.
Waiting for the end of the month when House Of Cards starts its new season.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 12, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately when we went up to Albuquerque yesterday the wife woke up Wednesday with a spring head cold and was pretty miserable the whole time but determined we find a place today before we came home.  May 31st will come around very quickly, time to seriously finish packing and get the move set up as well as cancelling all our local utilities and activating the utilities for the new house then after the move we'll have to focus on switching our vehicles and drivers licenses over to NM.  Gonna be busy for a while.
> ...


Sounds like Texas........


----------



## Gracie (May 12, 2017)

Meanwhile....we are back to cold weather again and its supposed to get down in the 40's tonight and not over 60 tomorrow. I wear a tank top and take my coat and a spare pair of uggs to replace my flipflops when the weather gets wacky..which is every day.


----------



## CeeCee (May 12, 2017)

Good morning, we are back in the 70's for the next few days so I can't complain.

Normally I'd be heading to the coast and my daughter's house for Mother's Day and my daughter's birthday on the 15th but staying home this year...for two reasons...
1. This is my first Mother's Day without my mom who died last June. 
2. I'm going there on May 24th because my oldest grandson graduates HS  
    on the 25th.

Have a great Friday everyone!


----------



## Ernie S. (May 12, 2017)

Hey there! I'm not dead, not angry,just not so inclined to argue politics.
This past Monday I had my appointment with my orthopedic surgeon. He was very pleased with my progress. He's a bit perplexed that a 67 year old has healed about 25% faster than average. Most people with a tibia plateau fracture are not allowed to put weight on their knee for 12 weeks. I've been cleared for weight bearing at 9 and a half weeks.
I'm pleased, but now I have to work on getting this damned leg strong enough to walk. After over 2 months in a brace or cast that has kept my knee bent about 10 degrees, I can't lock my knee straight and with the atrophy from all this time not using the leg, I cannot support all my weight on my left leg... So, yesterday, I started therapy.
Very interesting! It HURTS, but I am making progress. Until last night, I had been sleeping and mostly living on the pullout sofa in the living room. Yesterday friends moved stuff around so I could get back into the bedroom. My living room looks like a living room again, instead of a hospital room and I'm done with the foam wedge to elevate my leg and keep the knee slightly bent. between the exercises and sleeping without the support, my knee is straight. I can't quite lock it, but I'm happy with the progress.
For a couple weeks, I was slipping into a depression. Not being able to perform my daily tasks, Infrequent visits to Doc's, pain and side effects from narcotics were wearing me down. So, Monday morning I need coffee. I grab the walker next to my bed and hop one legged to the wheel chair and sit down. Damn! I didn't have my cell phone.. It was in center of the bed and I couldn't reach it from the chair. I got back on the walker and leaned way over for the phone. The walker toppled over and the cross bar hit my left foot and I fell across the bed.
I started laughing uncontrollably. I had visions of a tiny car with a couple dozen clowns getting in and out all to the theme from Benny Hill.
I was still laughing once I was back in chair measuring coffee into the grinder. As I was about to push the button, my partner called. I was still laughing and could only manage "Hi" and "What's up?" He asked if I was down with him and a few friends coming over to waste about 500 rounds off my back deck.
3 hours later, there were 5 of us shooting at anything we could find that looked like a target and we could throw off the deck. I ran 100 rounds through my matched pair of Colt 1973s at one point, propped up on my crutches shooting with one in each hand.
I'm no longer laughing uncontrollably, but that day was exactly what I needed. I've started working on my recovery both physically and mentally. I'm probably happier than I should be considering my limitations, but hell! I can get down the steps and get to my truck and haul my decrepit butt to Doc Holliday' a few days a weeks. I can wear long pants for the first time since the last pair were cut off me in the ER and I can sit on a bar stool with both feet on the rail.
Life is good and I promise: I won't be such a stranger.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 12, 2017)

The poor wife.......  She sounds like Froggie from the Little Rascals..........


----------



## Foxfyre (May 12, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Good morning, we are back in the 70's for the next few days so I can't complain.
> 
> Normally I'd be heading to the coast and my daughter's house for Mother's Day and my daughter's birthday on the 15th but staying home this year...for two reasons...
> 1. This is my first Mother's Day without my mom who died last June.
> ...



Those first anniversaries, Mothers Day, birthdays, etc. are always tough.  Sending you an understanding hug, CeeCee.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 12, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Hey there! I'm not dead, not angry,just not so inclined to argue politics.
> This past Monday I had my appointment with my orthopedic surgeon. He was very pleased with my progress. He's a bit perplexed that a 67 year old has healed about 25% faster than average. Most people with a tibia plateau fracture are not allowed to put weight on their knee for 12 weeks. I've been cleared for weight bearing at 9 and a half weeks.
> I'm pleased, but now I have to work on getting this damned leg strong enough to walk. After over 2 months in a brace or cast that has kept my knee bent about 10 degrees, I can't lock my knee straight and with the atrophy from all this time not using the leg, I cannot support all my weight on my left leg... So, yesterday, I started therapy.
> Very interesting! It HURTS, but I am making progress. Until last night, I had been sleeping and mostly living on the pullout sofa in the living room. Yesterday friends moved stuff around so I could get back into the bedroom. My living room looks like a living room again, instead of a hospital room and I'm done with the foam wedge to elevate my leg and keep the knee slightly bent. between the exercises and sleeping without the support, my knee is straight. I can't quite lock it, but I'm happy with the progress.
> ...



Well what can I say Ernie except YAY!!!   I don't want you in pain, but you definitely sound like our Ernie again.  You are so welcome back!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 12, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Meanwhile....we are back to cold weather again and its supposed to get down in the 40's tonight and not over 60 tomorrow. I wear a tank top and take my coat and a spare pair of uggs to replace my flipflops when the weather gets wacky..which is every day.



We're on the same kind of seesaw here, but gradually summer is winning out.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 12, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> The poor wife.......  She sounds like Froggie from the Little Rascals..........



With Hombre's bronchitis, of which I am pretty sure I caught some of but it hasn't made me so sick, and some kind of laryngitis kind of infection going around all over the country, I am certainly empathize with her.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 12, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Hombre for wellness.
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, and all others we hope will return.


----------



## Sarah G (May 13, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> What's even worse is paying for 200 channels and not watching anything except reruns of Big Bang Theory to fall asleep on...I record them.
> 
> My contract with them should be over soon..I think and then I'm cancelling TV...that was my plan before the current contact I have with Direct TV.
> 
> I was paying $188 a month for the AT&T Uverse  bundle...was going to cancel the tv part but they talked me into switching to Direct for my TV...so for two years I'm paying about $135 for the same thing I paid $188 for and that's even too much.


If that's all you're watching, you should cancel.  Our wireless is one bill and the internet and cable are bundled.  I watch more cable than you do so I keep all of it.  Netflix, cable, internet, phones.

Now you can get some Network channels for like $12.  Look into that.


----------



## CeeCee (May 13, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > What's even worse is paying for 200 channels and not watching anything except reruns of Big Bang Theory to fall asleep on...I record them.
> ...



I'm planning on canceling as soon as my contract is up...I'm sure they'll try and talk me into another "great" deal but I'm not falling for it again.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 13, 2017)

Up before 6 am this morning for the first time in a long time, but went to bed earlier than usual last night and Carly, the mini doxie, really really needed to go out.  And once I was up there I decided not to go back to bed.

Our HVAC guy comes at 8 this morning to shut down the furnace for the summer and get the swamp cooler up and running.  Supposed to be in mid 80's today so we may actually use it.  Or not.  We'll see how it goes.  Of course looking ahead on Accuweather, we're in for a bit more cool weather in the coming week but hopefully nothing to the point we'll want the furnace.


----------



## Sarah G (May 13, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > CeeCee said:
> ...


The more we let them talk us into things, the worse their pricing gets.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 13, 2017)

That does seem to be the trend.  But. . .if you call and tell them you can't pay their price any more, they usually find a way to lower it somewhat.  We have done that several times now.


----------



## Dajjal (May 13, 2017)

I just did a windows backup in case I get the ransomware that is affecting computers all over the world.


----------



## SixFoot (May 13, 2017)

Free hugs today. All are welcome.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 13, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> I just did a windows backup in case I get the ransomware that is affecting computers all over the world.


They're going after corporate systems not PCs, pretty sure you have nothing to worry about unless you're computer is part of a corporate data storage network.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 13, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I just did a windows backup in case I get the ransomware that is affecting computers all over the world.
> ...



Still if there is stuff on your computer that you absolutely can't lose or would really hate to lose, a good backup is advised.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


True but me I don't care, I've found that over the decades with all the backups I ever did I only used one, the backed up browser settings and only then to make it easy even though 9/10s of what's in those files I don't use any longer.  All my email is online so that's not a concern so for me restarting from scratch is the most very viable option.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 13, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I have some photos on my computer that I really wouldn't want to lose.  Also some favorite recipes and other information that I don't have hard copies of.  So I do try to keep those backed up.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I'm one who saves a photo or links a page I'm interested in then more often then not never go back to look at it so if it disappears I never miss it, if it is something I truly think I want to keep I back it up on a DVD or thumb drive almost immediately. 
I'll go back to my downloads every once in a while a delete the vast majority of them so resetting my computers back to fresh install status is not an issue for me.......  Now the wife on the other hand, that's a whole different story, I have to keep hers backed up constantly.


----------



## Montrovant (May 13, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



A lot of things I save on the PC I'd never miss.  I should probably get some new blank DVDs to save some pictures/videos on, but for the most part, it's not a big deal.  I worry more about my settings than data.


----------



## Hossfly (May 13, 2017)




----------



## CeeCee (May 13, 2017)

I just spoke with AT&T Uverse because I just paid my bill online and saw a message from them that my phone $5 discount is ending...at first I though my contract was up but I still have a year to go.  She was going to look for discounts or soecial offers for my home phone but I said forget it...every time I change something it ends up costing me more...told her to leave the $5 more charge...never use the friggin' home phone anyway but I think I need it for something...my ADT security I think.

I never win, just go around in circles it seems.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 13, 2017)

Tomorrow is Mother's Day and I would like to thank all the mothers reading this for all the mothering you do.  It's a hard job, but I imagine it's a rewarding job too.  For all the runny noses and scraped knees and tears of disappointment from a lost boy friend or a lost game, there are hundreds more snuggles and kisses and smiles.

My own mother had her hands full with two rambunctious boys.  When I was six or seven and my brother was four or five we decided to play Magic Show in the back yard.  Our main trick was levitating a sand bucket.  Unfamiliar with the laws of physics, we thought the illusion would be more fantastic if the bucket was filled with sand.  The bucket itself was a steel bucket adorned with seagulls and shells.

We filled the bucket, attached a length of kite sting to the handle, flung the string over the crossbar atop our swing set and then my brother hid in the hydrangeas.  I called the neighborhood gang together as an audience.

"I will magically lift this bucket over my head without the use of my hands!"  I proclaimed.  "Abracadabra!"

A wave of my arms and my brother began to pull the string.  Higher and higher the bucket rose.  Oohs and Aahs rose from the kids.  And here's where knowledge of physics would have been helpful.  The weight of that bucket combined with the tensil strength of kite string ran the obvious equation to its inevitable outcome.  As I looked up at the sandbucket dangling over my head, well, you know what happened next.

The kids scattered at the sight of blood pouring from my eyebrow.  My brother ran into the house and alerted Mom.  She was doing the ironing at the time.  She took the hot handkerchief from the ironing board and pressed it to my brow.  It immediately turned scarlet as the heat, coupled with the gash on my head sped up the blood flow. 

Off to the Emergency Room we sped throwing caution to the wind.  Five stitches later and a magnificent bandage applied, we came back home, me in triumph with a dilly of a wound to brag about and Mom with a month subtracted from her life due to the worry and regret of her elder son scared for life.

My eyebrow covers the scar now.  My Mom became a hero for her quick action.  All part of the cost of doing business as a parent, and I love her all the more for it.

Coming soon: how Mom reacted when my brother broke his wrist!

Is there no calamity she cannot handle with grace and aplomb?  Thanks Mom for everything.  And Happy Mother's Day to her and all you mothers who have been pressed into service as nurses.


----------



## ChrisL (May 13, 2017)

Haven't been by in a little while, so I thought I would stop in to say hello!


----------



## saveliberty (May 13, 2017)

I'd post my redacted USMB activities here, but frankly it is mostly blacked out and I'd have no idea unless I was there.  Suffice to say some people cried but nobody died.


----------



## Dajjal (May 13, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I did a windows 10 backup of system files and personal files and it took up 3 cdroms.


----------



## Dajjal (May 13, 2017)

Its 4.35 am in England and I have been awake for an hour already. Its a bloody nuisance because I wanted to get up at 5.30 looking for fox cubs and stay awake until 7am when they disperse. There is not enough light to photo them before about 5.30 so there is no point being awake, but I can't sleep. I will stay awake until 7am now as I saw two fox cubs last night at dusk, too dark for good photos, but I am hoping to get some pics this morning.

It is the first time this year I have seen cubs and they are not coming from next door where they were born last year. They are coming from some other garden that I cannot see into, which is disappointing. I will just have to wait for them to run into my garden for the photo opportunities.


----------



## Gracie (May 13, 2017)

I am watching Master Chef Jr...and am soooooo hungry right now, lol.


----------



## Dajjal (May 13, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I just did a windows backup in case I get the ransomware that is affecting computers all over the world.
> ...



Ransom ware is all over the place and I don't have any idea how to get rid of it so I am now scared to click on links. I clicked on a couple of links on facebook that led straight to a scam that tried to make me pay to get rid of a virus. But that was a bluff. Ransom ware is no bluff, and it encrypts your files.

The links to avoid on facebook are ones that claim famous people have died.


----------



## Dajjal (May 13, 2017)

There is one hell of a noise going on outside and it sounds like a baby seagull has met the foxes and they are taking it apart. But all the action is taking place out of sight, so I can't get any pictures.

Its light enough now, at 5. 05 am to get a photo, but the action is in a garden over a big fence and I cannot see anything.


----------



## Dajjal (May 13, 2017)




----------



## Dajjal (May 14, 2017)

Six o'clock and no sight of the cubs.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 14, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Hey there! I'm not dead, not angry,just not so inclined to argue politics.
> ...


2steps forward one back... I had a pretty busy day. I was out of the house most of the afternoon and then back to Doc's at 8. I really wanted to hang and listen to the band, but the damned leg swelled up on me and I had to leave


----------



## ChrisL (May 14, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I am watching Master Chef Jr...and am soooooo hungry right now, lol.



I always get hungry watching those cooking shows except maybe the weird foods one.


----------



## ChrisL (May 14, 2017)

The weather is terrible here today, rainy, chilly, and it's supposed to be this way all day.  I have to work today anyways, so no big deal for me.  Anyways, happy Mothers Day to all the moms!


----------



## ChrisL (May 14, 2017)

Anyone else having a hard time posting?  Forum is acting up this morning, being slow and posting double posts.  I couldn't even get on this forum earlier.  It just kept timing out on me.  Updates or something maybe?


----------



## CeeCee (May 14, 2017)




----------



## CeeCee (May 14, 2017)

View attachment 126563


----------



## CeeCee (May 14, 2017)

Yes, I'm having loads of trouble, can't even delete my triple post.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 14, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I just back up everything on an external hard drive.  Much easier to use or retrieve from IMO than a cd.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 14, 2017)

double post


----------



## Dajjal (May 14, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I back up all my text and photos onto a USB stick, But I believe that windows backup saves system files too.


----------



## CeeCee (May 14, 2017)

Looks like everyone is having problems on here today


----------



## Dajjal (May 14, 2017)




----------



## Hossfly (May 14, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Happy Mothers Day,Ernie S. ! Your story makes me look anxiously forward to my knee replacement. NOT!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 14, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Anyone else having a hard time posting?  Forum is acting up this morning, being slow and posting double posts.  I couldn't even get on this forum earlier.  It just kept timing out on me.  Updates or something maybe?



Hey Chris, good to see you!  I was about to put you on the MIA list.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 14, 2017)

Yes, it is allowing double/triple posts, won't let us delete them, and I get a message that I can't post even as I am posting.  I'll be back later when they get the bug fixed.  But good morning all, and Happy Mother's Day to all the moms.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 14, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Good for me that I don't even have a Facebook account and that's only one of the many reasons why.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 14, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Good for me that I don't even have a Facebook account and that's only one of the many reasons why.


----------



## blackhawk (May 14, 2017)

To all the mothers.


----------



## saveliberty (May 14, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Anyone else having a hard time posting?  Forum is acting up this morning, being slow and posting double posts.  I couldn't even get on this forum earlier.  It just kept timing out on me.  Updates or something maybe?



It was horrible earlier today.


----------



## saveliberty (May 14, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Anyone else having a hard time posting?  Forum is acting up this morning, being slow and posting double posts.  I couldn't even get on this forum earlier.  It just kept timing out on me.  Updates or something maybe?



It was horrible earlier today.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 14, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


You only need to back up personal files not system files.  Reinstalling Windows 10 is very simple and you don't even need a CD/DVD any longer


----------



## saveliberty (May 14, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Anyone else having a hard time posting?  Forum is acting up this morning, being slow and posting double posts.  I couldn't even get on this forum earlier.  It just kept timing out on me.  Updates or something maybe?



It was horrible earlier today.  Still is


----------



## Ringel05 (May 14, 2017)

Yup, it's the USMB.  Just checked multiple browsers all have the same lag time on this site.


----------



## Dajjal (May 14, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I never had a cd for windows ten as I downloaded the update from Microsoft to update windows seven. But since then there have been many updates of windows ten, and its a big download.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 14, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


It's already on your computer;  Settings > Update & Security > Recovery > Reset this PC, follow the on screen prompts for a full reset or to save all your personal data also.


----------



## Hossfly (May 14, 2017)




----------



## Hossfly (May 14, 2017)




----------



## Hossfly (May 14, 2017)




----------



## Ringel05 (May 14, 2017)

Been fighting it for a few days but finally it's official, I have what the wife had, chest congestion, headache, coughing, sneezing, runny nose.........
(Sounds like a commercial for a cold product.........)


----------



## Foxfyre (May 14, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Been fighting it for a few days but finally it's official, I have what the wife had, chest congestion, headache, coughing, sneezing, runny nose.........
> (Sounds like a commercial for a cold product.........)



And if it is what Hombre wound up at urgent care with and I got just a very minor touch of, it is bacterial and antibiotic really does help.  You might want to see the doc.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 14, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Been fighting it for a few days but finally it's official, I have what the wife had, chest congestion, headache, coughing, sneezing, runny nose.........
> ...


Just a spring cold for us and I just had antibiotics for my gout.


----------



## Sarah G (May 14, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


You take antibiotics for gout?  I did no know that.  My son in law takes steroids.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 14, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


One time antibiotic blast in the ER to help with the other medications effectiveness.  The one good thing is all heel pain has been gone for the last couple of days, one reason is I'm taking the anti-inflammatory med which is an NSAID, now I have to watch if the NSAID causes my lower extremities to swell up like balloons.


----------



## Sarah G (May 14, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Ouch.  My feet and ankles have never swollen up but they have been.  We found the culprit and it was a medication.  I stopped that and swelling is gone.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 14, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



That's what NSAIDs do to me.


----------



## Sarah G (May 14, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Mine was an anti estrogen.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 14, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Antibiotics for gout?  Never heard of that.  I would recommend an allopurinal prescription that you take one little pill every day and that usually prevent any subsequent attacks.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 14, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


It was administered in the ER with the other meds to make the other meds more effective.


----------



## Sarah G (May 14, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I agree. My brother in law has taken that for years.  No I'll effects and no gout.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 15, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Hombre for wellness.
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, Ernie S. and all others we hope will return.


----------



## ChrisL (May 15, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 126573



What a great picture.  I love that!


----------



## ChrisL (May 15, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else having a hard time posting?  Forum is acting up this morning, being slow and posting double posts.  I couldn't even get on this forum earlier.  It just kept timing out on me.  Updates or something maybe?
> ...



Okay, I got it after the first time.  You don't have to keep repeating yourself!


----------



## ChrisL (May 15, 2017)




----------



## Dajjal (May 15, 2017)

Bloody fox cubs, I spent all day yesterday looking out of the window for them every five minutes,  and they finally turned up at 9.15 PM. Too dark to take photos.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 15, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



When is that knee replacement supposed to happen Hossfly?  Usually a pretty quick recovery for the truly motivated, but a painful surgery it is.  Those I know who have had it have not regretted it though.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 15, 2017)

Wow.  Looks like anything that was posted from just before 10 am MDT yesterday to 4 am MDT today was completely wiped out.  Whatever they did to fix the board must have been pretty extreme--vigil list is gone and a lot of our posts.

But oh well.  If most of the stuff on our hard drives aren't worth saving, I imagine we can replace whatever important we posted yesterday too.  Good morning all.  We're just getting our day started here and all is well.

And hope everybody else is looking forward to a good day and a good week.


----------



## OldLady (May 15, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Good to hear from you Ernie!  Glad you're out and about, even if for a short time.


----------



## OldLady (May 15, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Wow.  Looks like anything that was posted from just before 10 am MDT yesterday to 4 am MDT today was completely wiped out.  Whatever they did to fix the board must have been pretty extreme--vigil list is gone and a lot of our posts.
> 
> But oh well.  If most of the stuff on our hard drives aren't worth saving, I imagine we can replace whatever important we posted yesterday too.  Good morning all.  We're just getting our day started here and all is well.
> 
> And hope everybody else is looking forward to a good day and a good week.


I always thought (for no specific reason) that you were a female.  Loved your Mother's Day story.  Good son, you are!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 15, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Wow.  Looks like anything that was posted from just before 10 am MDT yesterday to 4 am MDT today was completely wiped out.  Whatever they did to fix the board must have been pretty extreme--vigil list is gone and a lot of our posts.
> 
> But oh well.  If most of the stuff on our hard drives aren't worth saving, I imagine we can replace whatever important we posted yesterday too.  Good morning all.  We're just getting our day started here and all is well.
> 
> And hope everybody else is looking forward to a good day and a good week.



Okay I just figured out nothing did get deleted.  Found the vigil list I posted last night and everything.  And the board does seem to be working okay now.

I wish they would tell us who the new administrator is though.  Did ya'll know that C_K isn't here anymore?  His choice.  He apparently moved on to bigger things.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Wow.  Looks like anything that was posted from just before 10 am MDT yesterday to 4 am MDT today was completely wiped out.  Whatever they did to fix the board must have been pretty extreme--vigil list is gone and a lot of our posts.
> ...



Um, I think you meant this for Nosmo.   And yeah, he's all guy.


----------



## CeeCee (May 15, 2017)

Good morning everyone!  Weather is good and I'm getting ready to go to Trader Joe's.

46 years ago on this day I was in labor at a hospital in Chicago! By evening I had my wonderful, beautiful daughter! 

Even though I love her and except for the outcome...Going to TJs is better.
Have a great day, hope when I press reply it works today.


----------



## CeeCee (May 15, 2017)

Yay, it did!


----------



## Hossfly (May 15, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...





Foxfyre said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Talking to my VA doctor tomorrow. (16th) Cortisone shots have absolutely no effect anymore. I'm in Charlotte until June 2d but I want him to arrange for the operation in Ft. Worth VA between then and Sept 15th. The whole problem is aggravated by the fact that I can't take any pain killers because of my medications. I get killer anxiety attacks from pain medicine.


----------



## OldLady (May 15, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


LOL.  Boy did I mess that one up.  You as a guy just wasn't sitting right, for some reason.


----------



## saveliberty (May 15, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Wow.  Looks like anything that was posted from just before 10 am MDT yesterday to 4 am MDT today was completely wiped out.  Whatever they did to fix the board must have been pretty extreme--vigil list is gone and a lot of our posts.
> ...



Breakfast isn't the same.


----------



## saveliberty (May 15, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Good morning everyone!  Weather is good and I'm getting ready to go to Trader Joe's.
> 
> 46 years ago on this day I was in labor at a hospital in Chicago! By evening I had my wonderful, beautiful daughter!
> 
> ...



If it works, they send you puppies now.  I'd keep your posts low.


----------



## WelfareQueen (May 15, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...




Hope everything works out well for you Hoss.


----------



## WelfareQueen (May 15, 2017)

An Allman Brothers song.  Kind of jazzy and a bit challenging.  Hope you all like.  


Melissa by user183852791


----------



## saveliberty (May 15, 2017)

The Stray Cat Posse has three main actors.  Baby cat, who was the first stray, born with three legs.  Kitten who was born last year and has had some misfortune to lose a leg too.  Then there's Pouncer.

So last night I hear a banging at the front door and there are all three on the porch with Pouncer pushing the screen door.  It was like he was knocking and seemed pleased when I came to the door with milk and cat food.  They learn stuff.


----------



## Montrovant (May 15, 2017)

I bought some bass strings to toss into an amazon order a while back, and they arrived yesterday.  Today I decided to replace one of my bass strings which has had an annoying bump in it for years.  I haven't replaced my strings in probably close to 2 decades, since I stopped playing in bands, but being bass strings, they are tough.  Still, although I rarely pick up my bass anymore, that bump in the last string always annoys me when I do, hence buying the new strings.  I'll get around to replacing all the strings at some point probably, but I'm too lazy at the moment. 

Anyway, I don't remember many songs or even just riffs that I wrote in my playing days.  There was one small riff, that I created as a break in a song someone else wrote the music for, that I've always liked.  After I put the new string on, I decided to mess around for a few minutes playing....and I completely forgot that riff.  I kept getting part of another song in my head, instead.  I tried to remember it for 10 minutes or so, but it would not come to mind.  It's one of those things I always play when I pick my bass up, which goes to show how infrequently I do that nowadays.  Luckily, after I gave up and went back downstairs to make myself some tea, I remembered the riff and went back upstairs to play it.    Of course, I can't play it correctly as fast as I wrote it, but at least I remember how it goes.


----------



## Hossfly (May 15, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I bought some bass strings to toss into an amazon order a while back, and they arrived yesterday.  Today I decided to replace one of my bass strings which has had an annoying bump in it for years.  I haven't replaced my strings in probably close to 2 decades, since I stopped playing in bands, but being bass strings, they are tough.  Still, although I rarely pick up my bass anymore, that bump in the last string always annoys me when I do, hence buying the new strings.  I'll get around to replacing all the strings at some point probably, but I'm too lazy at the moment.
> 
> Anyway, I don't remember many songs or even just riffs that I wrote in my playing days.  There was one small riff, that I created as a break in a song someone else wrote the music for, that I've always liked.  After I put the new string on, I decided to mess around for a few minutes playing....and I completely forgot that riff.  I kept getting part of another song in my head, instead.  I tried to remember it for 10 minutes or so, but it would not come to mind.  It's one of those things I always play when I pick my bass up, which goes to show how infrequently I do that nowadays.  Luckily, after I gave up and went back downstairs to make myself some tea, I remembered the riff and went back upstairs to play it.    Of course, I can't play it correctly as fast as I wrote it, but at least I remember how it goes.






​


----------



## Foxfyre (May 15, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I bought some bass strings to toss into an amazon order a while back, and they arrived yesterday.  Today I decided to replace one of my bass strings which has had an annoying bump in it for years.  I haven't replaced my strings in probably close to 2 decades, since I stopped playing in bands, but being bass strings, they are tough.  Still, although I rarely pick up my bass anymore, that bump in the last string always annoys me when I do, hence buying the new strings.  I'll get around to replacing all the strings at some point probably, but I'm too lazy at the moment.
> ...



The only way I know to get a song out of your head is to sing it out loud loudly.  People look at you funny if you aren't careful where you do that though.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Checked that as funny and agree.  Not that you messed it up but just the being a guy wasn't sitting right part. Not many guys want to be Mama Fox.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 15, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



There is bound to be some pain reliever you can take.  Or maybe an epidural for awhile.  You shouldn't have to suffer the initial pain without some help.


----------



## OldLady (May 15, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> The Stray Cat Posse has three main actors.  Baby cat, who was the first stray, born with three legs.  Kitten who was born last year and has had some misfortune to lose a leg too.  Then there's Pouncer.
> 
> So last night I hear a banging at the front door and there are all three on the porch with Pouncer pushing the screen door.  It was like he was knocking and seemed pleased when I came to the door with milk and cat food.  They learn stuff.


I had a big old fifteen pound Tom cat, black as night, who knocked on the door by jumping up and splaying himself on the screen door like a hung bear hide.  Scared the ever living bejeezus out of visitors.  He never learned another way to "knock."


----------



## Foxfyre (May 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > The Stray Cat Posse has three main actors.  Baby cat, who was the first stray, born with three legs.  Kitten who was born last year and has had some misfortune to lose a leg too.  Then there's Pouncer.
> ...


----------



## saveliberty (May 15, 2017)

The three days to a week knee surgery for Mrs. Liberty has crossed the three month mark.  To date, she still has some issues with stairs and now she has trouble traveling more than a few miles without using cruise control due to pain.


----------



## saveliberty (May 15, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


>



They must be teaching him to use the door knob.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 15, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> The three days to a week knee surgery for Mrs. Liberty has crossed the three month mark.  To date, she still has some issues with stairs and now she has trouble traveling more than a few miles without using cruise control due to pain.



It does take awhile.  More for some than others though.


----------



## OldLady (May 15, 2017)

[


Foxfyre said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


That is amazing!!!!


----------



## Dajjal (May 15, 2017)

Damn it, there are two adult foxes in the garden and no cubs, and the light is failing. Another few minutes and there won't be enough light to take decent pics. Nature photography is hard work.

Edit; well the cubs turned up again, too bloody late. The light has gone and I can't hope for a good picture now. I am using a Nikon digital camera and I am not sure of all it can do yet. It may have  a low light setting I have not tried. If not I may have to get a 400 asa film for my Pentax camera and try and get pics in low light with that.

Obviously I cannot use flash. For one thing I am taking the pictures through a window and the flash light would glare on the glass. For another I would scare the foxes away.


----------



## saveliberty (May 15, 2017)

Many wasps and hornets finding there way into the office today.  Wonder which ungrateful one will sting me as I try to get it back outside?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 15, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Many wasps and hornets finding there way into the office today.  Wonder which ungrateful one will sting me as I try to get it back outside?



Why are you so attractive to them I wonder?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 15, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Freedombecki,
Noomi!!!
Nosmo's mom,
Ernie's stop smoking project,
Rod, GW's partner,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Etherion and his grandma,
Kat's sister,
Gallant Warrior's chilly goats,
The Ringel's Gizmo and wellness for Ringel,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Sherry's mom and her life saving medical treatment.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Hombre for wellness.
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, and all others we hope will return.


----------



## ChrisL (May 16, 2017)

Good Tuesday morning!  The weather is much better here today!  The sun is out and it's warm . . . finally!  They say it's going to be around 90 degrees on Thursday. That is pretty warm for this time of year around here, but it has been below average temperatures.  Go figure.


----------



## Dajjal (May 16, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Many wasps and hornets finding there way into the office today.  Wonder which ungrateful one will sting me as I try to get it back outside?
> ...



I used to get stung in my motorcycling days. One time while I was riding along, a wasp flew up inside my full face helmet, so I flipped the visor, reached inside and squashed the wasp against my face with my fingers. I got stung but at least I did not crash.


----------



## Dajjal (May 16, 2017)




----------



## saveliberty (May 16, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Many wasps and hornets finding there way into the office today.  Wonder which ungrateful one will sting me as I try to get it back outside?
> ...



Wearing stripes today.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 16, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Horizontal or vertical?


----------



## WelfareQueen (May 16, 2017)

Sherry went with her Mom to an oncologist today.  About a week ago a tumor was found in her Mom's right lung.  The oncologist confirmed today she has small cell lung cancer.   The prognosis is two months with no treatment...with treatment there is about a 20% probability of remission.  She decided to start chemo and radiation immediately at the doctor's recommendation.  

Sherry's Mom is an amazing person.  I know the cliche that you're not supposed to like your Mother-in-Law, but I am truly blessed to have a relationship with such a wonderful person.  

I know Gracie has been open regarding her battle with cancer.....I am sure many of you have family members or people close to you who have confronted the disease.  Any good thoughts and prayers you can send to Sherry's Mom would be appreciated.


Thanks


----------



## Gracie (May 16, 2017)

You guys are in my prayers, WQ.


----------



## Gracie (May 16, 2017)

There has been MUCH new info on cancer treatments, WelfareQueen . They inject something that targets cells...to only attack the cancer cells. And certain veggies can help too. With my cancer...they just cut it out. With lung cancer....what can you do? But chemo kills ALL your good cells. So my question is..prognosis of 2 months is what...to LIVE? And its only 20% chance of remission if she poisons her body with chemo and radiation? Cannot the percentage be better with other treatments?

What I did was google the HELL out of the internet. I learned. I argued with doctors. And made my decisions on what to do. If she only has 2 months to LIVE, then...I will pray extra hard. 20% chance of remission, I will pray. But study all aspects, you and Sherry. Read. Hunt. Prowl. Learn. And go from there along with our prayers.

And you might wanna talk to xotoxi. He helped me A LOT, even though he doesn't think so.


----------



## Gracie (May 16, 2017)

And get 2nd, 3rd, 4th opinions as well.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 16, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sherry went with her Mom to an oncologist today.  About a week ago a tumor was found in her Mom's right lung.  The oncologist confirmed today she has small cell lung cancer.   The prognosis is two months with no treatment...with treatment there is about a 20% probability of remission.  She decided to start chemo and radiation immediately at the doctor's recommendation.
> 
> Sherry's Mom is an amazing person.  I know the cliche that you're not supposed to like your Mother-in-Law, but I am truly blessed to have a relationship with such a wonderful person.
> 
> ...



Sherry's Mom has been on the vigil list for a long time now but will update.  I lost my Mom to lung cancer but Hombre is a cancer survivor.  I would recommend reading up on the Budwig Protocol too as I have a friend who had amazing results with it.  Of course she has my prayers.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 16, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Kat's sister,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
The Ringels in difficult transition,
Kat & Mr. Kat in transition,
Hossfly's knee surgery,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, SFC Ollie, and all others we hope will return.


----------



## ChrisL (May 17, 2017)

Good morning, coffee shop!


----------



## esthermoon (May 17, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## WelfareQueen (May 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry went with her Mom to an oncologist today.  About a week ago a tumor was found in her Mom's right lung.  The oncologist confirmed today she has small cell lung cancer.   The prognosis is two months with no treatment...with treatment there is about a 20% probability of remission.  She decided to start chemo and radiation immediately at the doctor's recommendation.
> ...





Thanks Foxy.


----------



## Montrovant (May 17, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Good morning, coffee shop!



Unfortunately, my day is starting with a bad belly.


----------



## esthermoon (May 17, 2017)

Mine is ending with a big bee in my room...I don't know what to do 
I told her to go away but she didn't go


----------



## Foxfyre (May 17, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, coffee shop!
> ...



So sorry Montro.  I recommend a little honey and a little apple cider vinegar mixed in hot water and sipped.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 17, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> Mine is ending with a big bee in my room...I don't know what to do
> I told her to go away but she didn't go



Can you open a window to let it out?  If it is lighter outside than inside, they usually will take that opportunity.  Or turn off the light in your bedroom but leave a light on elsewhere in the house so that the bee can see it.  Then others will have to deal with it.


----------



## esthermoon (May 17, 2017)

Mission accomplished Foxfyre 
The big bee is outside now!


----------



## Ernie S. (May 17, 2017)

If I have a bee in the house, I open fire. Don't get me wrong. I don't hate bees and I'm not particularly afraid of them as long as I can get to an epi pen in 5 minutes, I'll likely survive a bee sting.
Well, the swelling is finally gone and I'm essentially back where I was a week ago. Therapy again tomorrow.
I decided to hire a cleaning service. She is on her way now. I have a lot of things "out" where I can reach them from the chair. This should be interesting.


----------



## esthermoon (May 17, 2017)

Hi Ernie! How you doing?


----------



## Montrovant (May 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Wrong kind of belly trouble.    I'm not having reflux issues.

Luckily it mostly settled down while I went and took my driving test.  I put it off for 26 years, but I'm finally a licensed driver.

I still plan to avoid owning a car for at least another year, though!  I don't need that expense yet.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 17, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Ah okay.  I recommend a  couple of Rolaids or Tums for a tummy upset or perhaps some dry toast and a cup of hot tea--more pleasant to throw up than some other things.  And an Immodium if you're having 'dire rear' issues.

And it has been interesting traveling with you on your journey to re-enter the world that most of us know.  Preparing for a new career and relearning skills you will need out there is truly an adventure.  We're all pulling for you that as you very gradually make the transition, it is truly wonderful for you.


----------



## saveliberty (May 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Mine is ending with a big bee in my room...I don't know what to do
> ...



Write something on the bottom of some flip flops.  Bees love to read stuff on the bottom of flip flops.  Get it close though, they are near sighted.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 17, 2017)

Sarah G said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > What's even worse is paying for 200 channels and not watching anything except reruns of Big Bang Theory to fall asleep on...I record them.
> ...


Couldn't agree more.  I signed up for DirecTV bundled with my AT&T bill...for the partner.  He wants access to sports channels so a buddy of his will go to the cabin instead of staying in town to watch sports (dumbest reason EVAH!!!)  I tried to log us in this weekend....ended up calling both DirecTV and AT&T with no satisfactory results to log on to the streaming website.  Both kept trying to sell us what we've already purchased.  A-holes.  I'll be visiting the AT&T store where I usually do business...


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 17, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Wow.  Looks like anything that was posted from just before 10 am MDT yesterday to 4 am MDT today was completely wiped out.  Whatever they did to fix the board must have been pretty extreme--vigil list is gone and a lot of our posts.
> ...


Yup, pretty sure Foxy's a Mom/granny.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I am daily thankful at work because I work on open ramps with lots of really noisy machines.  No one notices when I sing or talk to myself.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 17, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Nah, they do it once, twice...and then that one cat has it figured out.  The rest just wait.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 17, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sherry went with her Mom to an oncologist today.  About a week ago a tumor was found in her Mom's right lung.  The oncologist confirmed today she has small cell lung cancer.   The prognosis is two months with no treatment...with treatment there is about a 20% probability of remission.  She decided to start chemo and radiation immediately at the doctor's recommendation.
> 
> Sherry's Mom is an amazing person.  I know the cliche that you're not supposed to like your Mother-in-Law, but I am truly blessed to have a relationship with such a wonderful person.
> 
> ...


My best thoughts, wishes, and hopes coming Sherry's Mom's way.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 17, 2017)

Argh!  It's a bit to warm to comfortably work outside.  I know that lots of you think 65 is pleasant, but for me it means sweat running down both sides and almost unbearable heat.  We've been getting up early and working while it's comfortable, and trying to get  in a bit more later, when it's not so hot.  Fortunately, it stays light enough to work until close to midnight right now.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 17, 2017)

The night before yesterday and last night was hell, I felt like death warmed over, coughing so much I had to sleep propped up which means the muscles around my diaphragm hurt not to mention the fever.  Today I feel a little better, not as much coughing with tons of sinus drainage but still head achy and weak.
The good news is we just got word we were approved for the house up in Albuquerque so even though I'm nor well I have to hit the ground running........  Not fun.........


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 17, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> The night before yesterday and last night was hell, I felt like death warmed over, coughing so much I had to sleep propped up which means the muscles around my diaphragm hurt not to mention the fever.  Today I feel a little better, not as much coughing with tons of sinus drainage but still head achy and weak.
> The good news is we just got word we were approved for the house up in Albuquerque so even though I'm nor well I have to hit the ground running........  Not fun.........


Good luck, Ringel.  You guys have gone through so much, perhaps this will prove to be the last lap?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 17, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Argh!  It's a bit to warm to comfortably work outside.  I know that lots of you think 65 is pleasant, but for me it means sweat running down both sides and almost unbearable heat.  We've been getting up early and working while it's comfortable, and trying to get  in a bit more later, when it's not so hot.  Fortunately, it stays light enough to work until close to midnight right now.



65 here right now and Hombre and I are both in sweatshirts and I'm running my little desk heater.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 17, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> The night before yesterday and last night was hell, I felt like death warmed over, coughing so much I had to sleep propped up which means the muscles around my diaphragm hurt not to mention the fever.  Today I feel a little better, not as much coughing with tons of sinus drainage but still head achy and weak.
> The good news is we just got word we were approved for the house up in Albuquerque so even though I'm nor well I have to hit the ground running........  Not fun.........



If you're running fever you have more than a head cold.  You really REALLY should call the doc for a high powered short term antibiotic because you probably have this bronchitis junk that everybody has right now.  Hombre wound up in urgent care with his but did avoid going to the hospital again.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The night before yesterday and last night was hell, I felt like death warmed over, coughing so much I had to sleep propped up which means the muscles around my diaphragm hurt not to mention the fever.  Today I feel a little better, not as much coughing with tons of sinus drainage but still head achy and weak.
> ...


It's a flu bug, went back to bed right after that post and just woke up.  Musta needed the sleep.


----------



## Montrovant (May 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Argh!  It's a bit to warm to comfortably work outside.  I know that lots of you think 65 is pleasant, but for me it means sweat running down both sides and almost unbearable heat.  We've been getting up early and working while it's comfortable, and trying to get  in a bit more later, when it's not so hot.  Fortunately, it stays light enough to work until close to midnight right now.
> ...



We got up to about 90 today.  The little one had a friend over for a play date and the three of us went in the pool.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 17, 2017)

Pretty cool today--it finally made it up to 70.  Our 42 game is at our house tomorrow and they're projecting 67 for a high tomorrow. I just called our guests to tell them to dress warmly.  We've already had our heat shut down for the summer.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The night before yesterday and last night was hell, I felt like death warmed over, coughing so much I had to sleep propped up which means the muscles around my diaphragm hurt not to mention the fever.  Today I feel a little better, not as much coughing with tons of sinus drainage but still head achy and weak.
> ...


I'm pretty sure this is a low grade fever associated with a cat bite.  Yeah, I know, I know...I should check with a doc.  But I've been soaking it in epsom baths and apply topical antibiotic, both of which are helping.  I'm just hoping get back on track by the time I have to go to work.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Pretty cool today--it finally made it up to 70.  Our 42 game is at our house tomorrow and they're projecting 67 for a high tomorrow. I just called our guests to tell them to dress warmly.  We've already had our heat shut down for the summer.


Hee-hee...dress warmly?  For 67 degrees.  I'm a bucket of sweat at 67, barely able to move out of the shade!  Today is a reasonable 55F, or so.  Gotta love the differences to which people become acclimated.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 17, 2017)

About feeling better........  Been coming on and off in waves, not feeling too bad to feeling terrible again.  Kinda expected it as that's the typical run of the flu after the worst is over, at least with me it is.  A few more days and I should be over this.  
Tomorrow I start scheduling everything, Pack Rats and shutting off the utilities.  The wife has been feeling much better so she's packing up what we don't use all the time in the kitchen and other items.


----------



## saveliberty (May 18, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Argh!  It's a bit to warm to comfortably work outside.  I know that lots of you think 65 is pleasant, but for me it means sweat running down both sides and almost unbearable heat.  We've been getting up early and working while it's comfortable, and trying to get  in a bit more later, when it's not so hot.  Fortunately, it stays light enough to work until close to midnight right now.
> ...



I am in the middle.  Tshirt with 65 for sure.  Unbearable has to do with humidity and heat.  Probably north of 95.


----------



## saveliberty (May 18, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> It's a flu bug, went back to bed right after that post and just woke up.  Musta needed the sleep.



I hit your keyboard with Lysol spray.


----------



## Dajjal (May 18, 2017)

This is not a gif and no square is actually moving.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 18, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty cool today--it finally made it up to 70.  Our 42 game is at our house tomorrow and they're projecting 67 for a high tomorrow. I just called our guests to tell them to dress warmly.  We've already had our heat shut down for the summer.
> ...



67 in the sun here is very pleasant.  In the shade though or inside the house, unless you're up and moving, I want a sweater.


----------



## Hossfly (May 18, 2017)

My knee replacement surgery is being arranged. Will go to my civilian orthopedic doctor on June 8 in Ft. Worth to start the process. Approved by VA to use my Veterans Choice program. Uncle Sam ain't so bad after all.


----------



## saveliberty (May 18, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> My knee replacement surgery is being arranged. Will go to my civilian orthopedic doctor on June 8 in Ft. Worth to start the process. Approved by VA to use my Veterans Choice program. Uncle Sam ain't so bad after all.



Replace it with an elbow.  I have needed three arms more than once.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 18, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> My knee replacement surgery is being arranged. Will go to my civilian orthopedic doctor on June 8 in Ft. Worth to start the process. Approved by VA to use my Veterans Choice program. Uncle Sam ain't so bad after all.



The surgery is on June 8?  Or the initial consultation?


----------



## Ringel05 (May 18, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > It's a flu bug, went back to bed right after that post and just woke up.  Musta needed the sleep.
> ...


I keep Lysoling the screen to keep  from passing it to all of you............


----------



## Hossfly (May 18, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > My knee replacement surgery is being arranged. Will go to my civilian orthopedic doctor on June 8 in Ft. Worth to start the process. Approved by VA to use my Veterans Choice program. Uncle Sam ain't so bad after all.
> ...


The consultation. I just received an E-mail from the nurse with an attachment to download about 2 minutes ago. I'll do it later today.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 18, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



And we appreciate that a lot!  We do.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 18, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> About feeling better........  Been coming on and off in waves, not feeling too bad to feeling terrible again.  Kinda expected it as that's the typical run of the flu after the worst is over, at least with me it is.  A few more days and I should be over this.
> Tomorrow I start scheduling everything, Pack Rats and shutting off the utilities.  The wife has been feeling much better so she's packing up what we don't use all the time in the kitchen and other items.


The stress of moving doesn't speed recovery, either.


----------



## Gracie (May 18, 2017)

WelfareQueen Sherry 

Saw this on the news this morn and wanted to pass it on to ya.

New study says one vitamin helps stop cancer


----------



## Gracie (May 18, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Supposed to get in the triple digits today. Was just outside and it feels like it is in the low 70s IN THE SUN. In the shade, I want my coat. But, its not even 11am yet. This afternoon should be interesting.


----------



## ChrisL (May 18, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, coffee shop!
> ...



I'm hoping you are feeling better by now!  The puppies MUST have helped a little!


----------



## ChrisL (May 18, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



It was 97 degrees here today the last time I checked.  Really hot.  It's supposed to be cooler tomorrow and over the weekend, 60s and 70s.  It's definitely too soon for 90s.


----------



## Gracie (May 18, 2017)

I just got back from walking Karma near the dog park. There are trails leading everywhere, but....I lost my trekking poles. I didn't dare go too far. I'd never make it back!
I took pics..will post them in a few. And these pics are standing in one spot and turning in a circle. Surrounded by trees. Paths going everywhere. And me without a trek pole so I didn't wander far.


----------



## Gracie (May 18, 2017)

Last one is the horse arena and back behind it is the many trails leading up the mountain. The whole town looks like this. Hard to find stores....can't see the forest for the trees sort of thing.


----------



## Gracie (May 18, 2017)

WelfareQueen Sherry 

This thread may be of help. I have not read it all, but....it might have some gems in there for you guys to consider?

Cancer Cures


----------



## WelfareQueen (May 18, 2017)

Gracie said:


> WelfareQueen Sherry
> 
> Saw this on the news this morn and wanted to pass it on to ya.
> 
> New study says one vitamin helps stop cancer




Thanks Gracie.


----------



## Montrovant (May 18, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



My belly is mostly better now.   

I've never tried puppies for bad belly before......how do you prepare them?  Grilled, fried, chopped up in a stew?


----------



## Ringel05 (May 18, 2017)

Called the VA nurse earlier, she sent me to Beaumont ER.  Left the house around 1:30pm and finally got home at 7:30.  First checking me out for pneumonia, did an EKG then did a chest X-ray and drew lab work also did a urinalysis after I poured out my bladder.  No pneumonia but I have bronchitis and a sever UTI.........  Told the VA about the UTI months ago but they never followed up.......  In the ER they hit me with steroids and a IV bag of antibiotics, came home with lots of antibiotics.......  Hopefully by Monday we'll be much better when the Pack Rat trailer arrives.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 18, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Called the VA nurse earlier, she sent me to Beaumont ER.  Left the house around 1:30pm and finally got home at 7:30.  First checking me out for pneumonia, did an EKG then did a chest X-ray and drew lab work also did a urinalysis after I poured out my bladder.  No pneumonia but I have bronchitis and a sever UTI.........  Told the VA about the UTI months ago but they never followed up.......  In the ER they hit me with steroids and a IV bag of antibiotics, came home with lots of antibiotics.......  Hopefully by Monday we'll be much better when the Pack Rat trailer arrives.


Take it easy, man.  Rest up and don't take any unnecessary chances.


----------



## blackhawk (May 18, 2017)




----------



## Nosmo King (May 18, 2017)

I've had a tune ricocheting around in my skull all day.  The Doxology.  In my Presbyterian faith, just as the church elders start passing around the collection plates, the edge is taken off by the congregation singing "Praise God from whom all blessings flow!  Praise Him all creatures here below.  Praise Him above the heavenly host.  Praise Father, Son and Holy Ghost."

Why that simple, yet beautiful hymn?  I,think it is because a commercial for Lyrica, a prescription drug, has music that sounds similar, particularly the last three notes of each line.  It used to be the programs I watched were sponsored by soda pop or "My bologna has a first name, it's O-S-C-A-R". But now, the shows I watch are sponsored by Big Pharma or investment houses concerned about security in my dotage.

Praise God from whom all blessings flow.  My bologna has a second name it's M-A-Y-E-R.

I,planted the window boxes yesterday and today.  I failed to buy enough flowers to complete all four, especially after I planted the first two which are larger and ate up the plants like someone staggering out of the desert eats up cheese steaks.  I was two million belles, two ornamental grasses and four vinca vines shy.  You need thrillers (the grasses) fillers (a flat of begonias did the trick) and spillers (vincas and million belles)

Of course I had too many begonias, so the excess went to Mom at the Big House.  I still have half a dozen sweet potato vines to plant, but they are garden bullies.  They get their own containers so,as,not to crowd out the other flowers.

I love to eat it everyday and if you ask me why I'll say...  Praise Him all creatures here below.


----------



## WelfareQueen (May 18, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> My knee replacement surgery is being arranged. Will go to my civilian orthopedic doctor on June 8 in Ft. Worth to start the process. Approved by VA to use my Veterans Choice program. Uncle Sam ain't so bad after all.




My Dad was 4 years active duty in war time and two years in the reserves after that.  The VA has treated him very well despite my Dad having a serious medical issue.

Hoss....I hope you get the care you deserve.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 19, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Called the VA nurse earlier, she sent me to Beaumont ER.  Left the house around 1:30pm and finally got home at 7:30.  First checking me out for pneumonia, did an EKG then did a chest X-ray and drew lab work also did a urinalysis after I poured out my bladder.  No pneumonia but I have bronchitis and a sever UTI.........  Told the VA about the UTI months ago but they never followed up.......  In the ER they hit me with steroids and a IV bag of antibiotics, came home with lots of antibiotics.......  Hopefully by Monday we'll be much better when the Pack Rat trailer arrives.



Next time you better listen to Mama Fox's diagnosis.    Seriously, glad you got looked at.  You would have survived the bronchitis, but will get over it much more quickly with the antibiotics.  The UTI is really wicked for you guys.  Hombre's last one put him in the hospital for 5 days.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 19, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> I've had a tune ricocheting around in my skull all day.  The Doxology.  In my Presbyterian faith, just as the church elders start passing around the collection plates, the edge is taken off by the congregation singing "Praise God from whom all blessings flow!  Praise Him all creatures here below.  Praise Him above the heavenly host.  Praise Father, Son and Holy Ghost."
> 
> Why that simple, yet beautiful hymn?  I,think it is because a commercial for Lyrica, a prescription drug, has music that sounds similar, particularly the last three notes of each line.  It used to be the programs I watched were sponsored by soda pop or "My bologna has a first name, it's O-S-C-A-R". But now, the shows I watch are sponsored by Big Pharma or investment houses concerned about security in my dotage.
> 
> ...



Dang it Nosmo.  Now you've got it in my head and I can't bellow it out at this hour because I'll wake the entire household.  So I'll just listen to my favorite version of it:

Your sweet potato vines are the kind sweet potatoes actually grow on or some ornamental variety I don't know about?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 19, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Kat's sister,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Kat & Mr. Kat in transition,
Hossfly's knee surgery,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
The Ringels in difficult transition and wellness for Ringel,

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, SFC Ollie, and all others we hope will return.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 19, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > I've had a tune ricocheting around in my skull all day.  The Doxology.  In my Presbyterian faith, just as the church elders start passing around the collection plates, the edge is taken off by the congregation singing "Praise God from whom all blessings flow!  Praise Him all creatures here below.  Praise Him above the heavenly host.  Praise Father, Son and Holy Ghost."
> ...


They are ornamental, yet they do.yeild an actual,sweet potato.  But it's the foliage we're after.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 19, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Called the VA nurse earlier, she sent me to Beaumont ER.  Left the house around 1:30pm and finally got home at 7:30.  First checking me out for pneumonia, did an EKG then did a chest X-ray and drew lab work also did a urinalysis after I poured out my bladder.  No pneumonia but I have bronchitis and a sever UTI.........  Told the VA about the UTI months ago but they never followed up.......  In the ER they hit me with steroids and a IV bag of antibiotics, came home with lots of antibiotics.......  Hopefully by Monday we'll be much better when the Pack Rat trailer arrives.
> ...


I have a history of UTIs and prostatitis, much worse than a UTI but have never been hospitalized due to either.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 19, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> ...


Love the pic.  Dandelions are actually quit a natural powerhouse.  The roots can be roasted and used as a coffee substitute.  Greens make a nice salad and a tea brewed from them is cleansing.  The petals can be used to make some pretty kick-ass home brew!


----------



## Hossfly (May 19, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...



There was a thread recently about dandelions.

Don't kill dandelions | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Nosmo King (May 19, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...


Mom always called dandelions nature's gift to children because they can make a simple, loving bouquet to give to mothers and, when they turn into 'snowballs' the delight of blowing on them and watching the little white seed bearing filaments drift through the air is pure joy.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 20, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Kat's sister,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Kat & Mr. Kat in transition,
Hossfly's knee surgery,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
The Ringels in difficult transition and wellness for Ringel,

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, SFC Ollie, AgainSheila, 007, and all others we hope will return.

_Every Friday night this time of year includes thoughts of spring cleaning on Saturday.  But by Saturday most of us get past that and on to other things._​


----------



## Gracie (May 20, 2017)

Its not even midnight yet and I am musing on whether to go to bed. Tuckered out today. Did a shitload of weedeating in the back yard getting rid of foxtails everywhere. I don't want them in Karmas ears or eyes or nose...so whacking it all down to bare earth is what I did today and I am paying for it. It was HOT today too. Tomorrow..its going to be even hotter, but housemate wants to plant tomatoes and squash and I want some scallions so..gotta get the garden patch prepped.


----------



## yiostheoy (May 20, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Its not even midnight yet and I am musing on whether to go to bed. Tuckered out today. Did a shitload of weedeating in the back yard getting rid of foxtails everywhere. I don't want them in Karmas ears or eyes or nose...so whacking it all down to bare earth is what I did today and I am paying for it. It was HOT today too. Tomorrow..its going to be even hotter, but housemate wants to plant tomatoes and squash and I want some scallions so..gotta get the garden patch prepped.


I went partying with friends right after work, got drunk on tequila, came home, passed out right away, slept 6 hours, then woke up in the middle of the night.

That was a really good Friday evening !!


----------



## Dajjal (May 20, 2017)

Finally the fox cubs came out in enough light to photograph them. It was at a quarter to nine pm. By 9 pm it is too dark to get a decent picture. They are not with an adult so there is no scale, but they are about a third of the size of an adult.


----------



## saveliberty (May 20, 2017)

Problem with bronchitis?  I thought you told me you had problems with large lunged women Ringel?  I might have misunderstood that.


----------



## saveliberty (May 20, 2017)

There would be money in rats that could actually pack, just saying.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 20, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Its not even midnight yet and I am musing on whether to go to bed. Tuckered out today. Did a shitload of weedeating in the back yard getting rid of foxtails everywhere. I don't want them in Karmas ears or eyes or nose...so whacking it all down to bare earth is what I did today and I am paying for it. It was HOT today too. Tomorrow..its going to be even hotter, but housemate wants to plant tomatoes and squash and I want some scallions so..gotta get the garden patch prepped.


Foxtail can also get lodged in the throat, too. I took my doxie in for dental work once and the doctor ended up picking infected foxtails out of her gums and throat.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 20, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Its not even midnight yet and I am musing on whether to go to bed. Tuckered out today. Did a shitload of weedeating in the back yard getting rid of foxtails everywhere. I don't want them in Karmas ears or eyes or nose...so whacking it all down to bare earth is what I did today and I am paying for it. It was HOT today too. Tomorrow..its going to be even hotter, but housemate wants to plant tomatoes and squash and I want some scallions so..gotta get the garden patch prepped.
> ...



That's something important to know.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 20, 2017)

Beautiful day in Albuquerque and we are hoping for a high around 70.  It is supposed to get progressively warmer from now through June but with temps in the high 70's and low 80's.  They aren't predicting any 90's until July and then only low 90's.  This may be the coolest summer ever in our part or the world.


----------



## Dajjal (May 20, 2017)

Did better tonight. The fox cubs came out at 8.30 pm and there was more light than last night. I took 35 pictures and this was the best of them. It shows two cubs and the mother in the background. She is looking at me but does not seem afraid. Maybe she knows me from last year as I watched them for hours.


----------



## Dajjal (May 20, 2017)

A better shot of the cubs, but without the mother.


----------



## Dajjal (May 20, 2017)

An adult fox sunning itself earlier in the day.


----------



## Dajjal (May 20, 2017)

The mother fox checking me out. I have cropped and processed the original and it came out ok.

I am glad I am using digital as I can take as many shots as I like and if they don't work out I just delete them. If I was using 35 mm film I would only be getting about one good pic in ten shots. There is also the benefit of being able to load them onto my computer instantly and work on them with windows 10 photographic processing software.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 21, 2017)

I've been window shopping for cars lately


----------



## Gracie (May 21, 2017)

It is midnight and 80 degrees in our bedroom. 

I can imagine what its going to feel like in july and august. 

I miss my beach weather.


----------



## yiostheoy (May 21, 2017)

Gracie said:


> It is midnight and 80 degrees in our bedroom.
> 
> I can imagine what its going to feel like in july and august.
> 
> I miss my beach weather.


You must live in/near Phoenix.

I have close friends who live there too.

They talk about the heat all the time.

It is probably not humanly possible to live there without A/C.


----------



## yiostheoy (May 21, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> I've been window shopping for cars lately


The Adams Family ?!


----------



## yiostheoy (May 21, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 127838
> 
> The mother fox checking me out. I have cropped and processed the original and it came out ok.
> 
> I am glad I am using digital as I can take as many shots as I like and if they don't work out I just delete them. If I was using 35 mm film I would only be getting about one good pic in ten shots. There is also the benefit of being able to load them onto my computer instantly and work on them with windows 10 photographic processing software.


Nice photo.

Digital is great yes.

This momma fox's body language is telling you to scram -- she probably has babies nearby.


----------



## yiostheoy (May 21, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 127830
> 
> A better shot of the cubs, but without the mother.


Such cute little mutts.


----------



## yiostheoy (May 21, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> There would be money in rats that could actually pack, just saying.


There is money in rats in China.

A delicacy there.

I used to date this Chinese babe and she told me about it.

She said Americans are just too finicky eaters !!

Yah that's you and me !!


----------



## yiostheoy (May 21, 2017)

Gracie said:


> It is midnight and 80 degrees in our bedroom.
> 
> I can imagine what its going to feel like in july and august.
> 
> I miss my beach weather.


For hot nights you may need an electric fan to blow on you so your body temp can fall enough to let you sleep.

Wearing a wet T-shirt to bed will also help cool you off.


----------



## yiostheoy (May 21, 2017)

I used to work at a place where they had chronic A/C problems.

I finally gave up on business casual there and started wearing chino trousers and polo shirts, because those are cooler.

I would wet my T-shirt and wear it damp under my polo to stay cool, and I brought a small fan into my workspace too.

The internal temps there often got into the 80's.

That's really shorts and T-shirt weather and certainly NOT business casual.


----------



## Sbiker (May 21, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 127776
> 
> Finally the fox cubs came out in enough light to photograph them. It was at a quarter to nine pm. By 9 pm it is too dark to get a decent picture. They are not with an adult so there is no scale, but they are about a third of the size of an adult.


----------



## Dajjal (May 21, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (May 21, 2017)

I hate this computer...I spent more than an hour trying to login


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 21, 2017)

Gracie said:


> It is midnight and 80 degrees in our bedroom.
> 
> I can imagine what its going to feel like in july and august.
> 
> I miss my beach weather.


I can barely imagine trying to sleep with temperatures like that. And sleeping nekkid with cats around is...unwise.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 21, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 127946


Dang! That is one big squirrel!


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 21, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> I hate this computer...I spent more than an hour trying to login View attachment 127949


Persistence paid off.  Hello Esthermoon!


----------



## esthermoon (May 21, 2017)

Hi gallantwarrior!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 21, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > There would be money in rats that could actually pack, just saying.
> ...



I never thought myself as finicky eaters, but yes, I'll pass on the rat cuisine.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 21, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 127776
> ...



That song was supposed to be a huge joke but went immediately viral and I'll have to admit I love it. 

One of the team dances on "Dancing With the Stars" used it awhile back and it was amazing.  Choreographed by Derek Hough, it is one of the few pieces that I'll always remember.

And welcome back Sbiker.  Been missing you.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 21, 2017)

And good morning everybody.  

The window A/C isn't working in your room Gracie?  80 degrees would be miserable for me to try to sleep. Anything over 65 degrees is miserable for me to try to sleep.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 21, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> I hate this computer...I spent more than an hour trying to login View attachment 127949



That would be annoying to me too.  Is it your computer that is your problem though?  Or your internet connection?


----------



## esthermoon (May 21, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Rats are food here too. You can find them in many markets. 
I've never eaten them because I don't think rats are food


----------



## esthermoon (May 21, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > I hate this computer...I spent more than an hour trying to login View attachment 127949
> ...


I think there were both. My computer is pretty old lol 
Plus my internet connection sometimes freaks out


----------



## Hossfly (May 21, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> I hate this computer...I spent more than an hour trying to login View attachment 127949


Can't you stay logged in? If you can don't logout. Just close it without logging out.


----------



## Hossfly (May 21, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...



My last tour in Vietnam was in the Delta in Bac Lieu and Ca Mau provinces. I lived with the ARVN for a year and only ate their food. In the field we would catch and eat paddy rats. They were bigger than a city rat and only ate rice, grains and fruit. I would pretend it was chicken. I ate everything they cooked but I drew the line at monkeys. I was in MACV Team 51 and our nickname was Paddy Rats.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 21, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > I hate this computer...I spent more than an hour trying to login View attachment 127949
> ...



What Hossfly said.  I check the box to stay logged in.  So when I close USMB I don't log out, I just close the window.  And then when I open it again, I am automatically logged in.


----------



## Sbiker (May 21, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> I hate this computer...I spent more than an hour trying to login View attachment 127949



I LOVE this computer... Not this, but neighbour, I've bought yesterday... It's not expensive, but has 8G of RAM, so I can work fully at home, wiеhout stupid timelosses ))


----------



## Dajjal (May 21, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...



I stay logged on but I sometimes wonder what will happen if I die. My sister will probably auction off my computers and someone else who buys the computer will be able to post as me after I am dead.


----------



## Hossfly (May 21, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


No problem. I'll provoke them so bad they'll get a permanent ban.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 21, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



I'm willing to take that risk.


----------



## SixFoot (May 21, 2017)

Everything is still a bit surreal this week. I mourned the loss of my friend Jacob Barton for 5 days, who was murdered on May 11th, 2009 by an NCO in the Camp Liberty Stress Clinic shooting... only to come back online and find that one of my close brothers from my Afghanistan deployment in 2011, Cody "Stubbs" Stubblefield, lost his war with PTSD on May 15th.

I want to share one of my war stories with you people. On a patrol back to COP (Combat OutPost) Baraki Barak in Logar Province, Afghanistan, our lead vehicle was struck by a 300 lb IED, and our friend Tnez suffered a broken back from the blast (full recovery a year later). I was a turret gunner in the rear gun truck that day and Stubbs was on the ground. Stubbs and two others captured the trigger man who set that IED off and let the Afghan Soldiers slap him around for a few minutes before hog tying him and tossing him in the back of my truck.

Not 10 seconds after we start loading our detainee up, we found ourselves on the receiving end of an ambush from a 16-man Taliban element. They led the attack with 6 simultaneous RPG launches and 12 riflemen/machine gunners charging in, firing full-cyclic, ready to kill some more of us.

They had no idea that the way my truck was positioned at the time, that they were running straight into an "L" shaped interlacing sector of fire. Stubbs was on the ground behind my truck (with a MK-48 mounted in the turret) with his M-249. Between our ground guys and the 11 gun trucks, we slaughtered 8 of them almost instantly, and the rest tried unsuccessfully to retreat after a couple more exchanges of fire. We took 9 prisoners that day, and erased 8 terrorists; all while taking only one non-lethal casualty. Not a bad day's work for a ragtag group of Combat Engineers and Infantrymen.

Hell of a day, but for me, the most memorable part of that short but intense battle, was when one of the insurgents turned his PKM in my truck's direction, whose back hatch was wide open from being in the midst of arresting someone... Stubbs jumped 3 feet off the ground in full kit into our truck, and I shit you not, he slammed that 400 lb blast door shut with nanoseconds to spare before that back door got hit with 17 rounds (PKM rounds are more powerful than our 7.62mm NATO rounds). He saved me, the driver, and even our EPOW's lives that day.

20 years old at the time, and 145 lbs soaking wet. He's among the half-dozen or so people who are absolutely 100% directly responsible for me surviving that deployment so I could come home to my wife and meet my newborn son for the first time. If not for my brothers, I would have never existed in my son's life, and I'm bawling just trying to type that fact out.

There was an apple orchard right by where that fight happened, and he and I would always grabbed a couple out of the trees when we'd walk by. His family gave me some of his ashes and I'm going to start my own little apple orchard with him. Me and Stubbs are gonna hang out again and brew more apple wine like we did when we got back, except now we won't have to buy the Musselman's apple cider in order to do it.

Rest in Peace, Stubbs. You'll always be our family.

Stubblfield!
Cody Stubblefield!
Specialist Cody Lee Stubblefield!


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 21, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...


It would depend on how hungry I am and what else might be offered.  I might consider rat before eating a cat, or dog.


----------



## Gracie (May 21, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> And good morning everybody.
> 
> The window A/C isn't working in your room Gracie?  80 degrees would be miserable for me to try to sleep. Anything over 65 degrees is miserable for me to try to sleep.


Yes...but it is a small unit in a very large room..with doors that do not close due to the house sliding to one side.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 21, 2017)

SixFoot said:


> Everything is still a bit surreal this week. I mourned the loss of my friend Jacob Barton for 5 days, who was murdered on May 11th, 2009 by an NCO in the Camp Liberty Stress Clinic shooting... only to come back online and find that one of my close brothers from my Afghanistan deployment in 2011, Cody "Stubbs" Stubblefield, lost his war with PTSD on May 15th.
> 
> I want to share one of my war stories with you people. On a patrol back to COP (Combat OutPost) Baraki Barak in Logar Province, Afghanistan, our lead vehicle was struck by a 300 lb IED, and our friend Tnez suffered a broken back from the blast (full recovery a year later). I was a turret gunner in the rear gun truck that day and Stubbs was on the ground. Stubbs and two others captured the trigger man who set that IED off and let the Afghan Soldiers slap him around for a few minutes before hog tying him and tossing him in the back of my truck.
> 
> ...


Makes me think of the first time I watched "We Were Brothers" with my SIL.  He wondered why men would behave the way they did until the summation of the film observed that men don't fight so much for country, or politics, or apple pie...they fight for the guy at their side, for their brothers.  He's Special Forces now with three deployments to the ME behind him.  He's attended funerals, too.  Last time he was here, he knew a lot more than he did when he was a greenhorn fresh out of HS.
I think, when all is said and done, we each fight for that guy in the hole with us.  And you cannot see the "other guy" as someone's father, brother, son, etc. but as a threat that will cost you your life if you weaken.  Shoot first, or die first.  
Take care of yourself SixFoot.


----------



## Gracie (May 21, 2017)

I have an ad running in CL. I just hope housemate does not connect the dots that it is us. 
Too many people here have said he is charging us wayyyy too much rent for just one room and the conditions we have to live in and that we can get a 1 bedroom apartment for 550 per month. I am tending to agree with them. So...I am hunting now.
Wish I could win the lottery. I could buy a mobile home for 18K that is in a senior park and will allow Karma, space rent at 350 per month. Alas...18k will never happen. So...we need to stay here unless we find something else cuz I don't know if the unit at home will EVER come available.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 21, 2017)

SixFoot said:


> Everything is still a bit surreal this week. I mourned the loss of my friend Jacob Barton for 5 days, who was murdered on May 11th, 2009 by an NCO in the Camp Liberty Stress Clinic shooting... only to come back online and find that one of my close brothers from my Afghanistan deployment in 2011, Cody "Stubbs" Stubblefield, lost his war with PTSD on May 15th.
> 
> I want to share one of my war stories with you people. On a patrol back to COP (Combat OutPost) Baraki Barak in Logar Province, Afghanistan, our lead vehicle was struck by a 300 lb IED, and our friend Tnez suffered a broken back from the blast (full recovery a year later). I was a turret gunner in the rear gun truck that day and Stubbs was on the ground. Stubbs and two others captured the trigger man who set that IED off and let the Afghan Soldiers slap him around for a few minutes before hog tying him and tossing him in the back of my truck.
> 
> ...



So sorry for those you loved that you have lost Sixfoot and for those most likely yet to lose.  And thank you for your service.  Like GW said, take care of you too.


----------



## Sherry (May 21, 2017)

Gracie said:


> There has been MUCH new info on cancer treatments, WelfareQueen . They inject something that targets cells...to only attack the cancer cells. And certain veggies can help too. With my cancer...they just cut it out. With lung cancer....what can you do? But chemo kills ALL your good cells. So my question is..prognosis of 2 months is what...to LIVE? And its only 20% chance of remission if she poisons her body with chemo and radiation? Cannot the percentage be better with other treatments?
> 
> What I did was google the HELL out of the internet. I learned. I argued with doctors. And made my decisions on what to do. If she only has 2 months to LIVE, then...I will pray extra hard. 20% chance of remission, I will pray. But study all aspects, you and Sherry. Read. Hunt. Prowl. Learn. And go from there along with our prayers.
> 
> And you might wanna talk to xotoxi. He helped me A LOT, even though he doesn't think so.



Hello everyone. Been offline a couple of weeks, and responding to this post before catching up with the most recent posts. My Mom had stem cell treatment for her advanced COPD in February. She was discouraged at the lack of results, even though she was told it could take 3-6 months for significant signs of improvement, and it's not proven to work on everyone. She begin to feel like she was getting worse. Her pulmonologist ordered a CT scan, which led to a Pet scan, which led to a biospy. The Pet scan showed a mass in the lung, as well as lymph node. The biopsy showed it was small cell cancer. With no treatment, maybe a couple months. WQ had it backwards and the oncologist said an 80% chance of remission with treatment if it doesn't spread further. It is not really a "curable" cancer, and at some point would likely return somewhere in the body. However, small cell lung cancer is very aggressive, and there is a 40% chance it has moved to her brain. She has an MIR on Wednesday. If it's in her brain, then she will have to decide if she wants to continue treatment. She has lots of support, and I have my wonderful WQ. I do appreciate all of the well wishes sent our way.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 21, 2017)

Sherry said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > There has been MUCH new info on cancer treatments, WelfareQueen . They inject something that targets cells...to only attack the cancer cells. And certain veggies can help too. With my cancer...they just cut it out. With lung cancer....what can you do? But chemo kills ALL your good cells. So my question is..prognosis of 2 months is what...to LIVE? And its only 20% chance of remission if she poisons her body with chemo and radiation? Cannot the percentage be better with other treatments?
> ...



So sorry Sherry. I know how this is tearing at your heart. I had 3 months with my mom after the diagnosis. I often wonder if her quality of life would have been better during that time if she had not had the aggressive treatment. But without it, we would have wondered if it would have been successful. There are no easy choices


----------



## Foxfyre (May 21, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I have an ad running in CL. I just hope housemate does not connect the dots that it is us.
> Too many people here have said he is charging us wayyyy too much rent for just one room and the conditions we have to live in and that we can get a 1 bedroom apartment for 550 per month. I am tending to agree with them. So...I am hunting now.
> Wish I could win the lottery. I could buy a mobile home for 18K that is in a senior park and will allow Karma, space rent at 350 per month. Alas...18k will never happen. So...we need to stay here unless we find something else cuz I don't know if the unit at home will EVER come available.



I was just reading an article this morning--in Forbes I think but not sure--that listed the 20 least affordable places to live in America.  Three of them were in NY state, two in Hawaii, and the other fifteen were all along the California coast.  Your beach community or that area was #3 on the list I think.

And then I look at so many small towns here in New Mexico and probably other states around here that you can rent a 2 bedroom apartment with a/c, stove, refrigerator, and often washer/dryer furnished for what you are paying for that single bedroom.  But you don't have the amenities of an ocean or your Medical and all that.  It just seems so unbalanced.


----------



## Hossfly (May 21, 2017)

Sherry said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > There has been MUCH new info on cancer treatments, WelfareQueen . They inject something that targets cells...to only attack the cancer cells. And certain veggies can help too. With my cancer...they just cut it out. With lung cancer....what can you do? But chemo kills ALL your good cells. So my question is..prognosis of 2 months is what...to LIVE? And its only 20% chance of remission if she poisons her body with chemo and radiation? Cannot the percentage be better with other treatments?
> ...


We're pulling for your mom and you, Sherry. And you'll find that WQ will be a pillar of strength. Also a lot of people here have prayers coming at you.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 22, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Kat's sister,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Kat & Mr. Kat in transition,
Hossfly's knee surgery,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
The Ringels in difficult transition and wellness for Ringel,

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, SFC Ollie, AgainSheila, 007, and all others we hope will return.


----------



## Gracie (May 22, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I have an ad running in CL. I just hope housemate does not connect the dots that it is us.
> ...


I know. We had a choice before moving here:

1) Stay homeless living in our cars but have great health care.
2) Move north, have a room, kitchen privileges, a bathroom, warmth...but wait 3 months to get on medi-cal here.

Obviously we took option 2. Both of us are finally covered. Even dental.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 22, 2017)

Sherry said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > There has been MUCH new info on cancer treatments, WelfareQueen . They inject something that targets cells...to only attack the cancer cells. And certain veggies can help too. With my cancer...they just cut it out. With lung cancer....what can you do? But chemo kills ALL your good cells. So my question is..prognosis of 2 months is what...to LIVE? And its only 20% chance of remission if she poisons her body with chemo and radiation? Cannot the percentage be better with other treatments?
> ...


How devastating, Sherry!  All my best coming to you, WQ, and you mom, most of all.  Hoping that things will all come out for the best.


----------



## Dajjal (May 22, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



The Chinese eat dogs, they even boil them alive. As for rats, you would need more than one to make a decent meal. I wonder how they are served. Do they have rat on a stick, or rat tart?


----------



## Hossfly (May 22, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...



These are from Vietnam

*Rat meat *
The rat here is paddy rat, and they eat mostly grass, sweet potatoes, cassava and rice. So its meat is said to be healthy and delicious. It can be cooked in different ways -- grilled, fried or stir-fried. 
Paddy rats are widely consumed across Vietnam, from the Red River Delta in the north to the country's rice basket, the Mekong Delta, in the south.



_Grilled rats

Part of my platoon in Vietnam,1965



​

Rats on ice, famous Mekong Delta rat market









Eat up!_


----------



## saveliberty (May 22, 2017)

Wonder what scared the rats enough to jump out of their skins?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 22, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I suppose I could eat one if there was nothing else on the menu, but I am very VERY grateful that is not part of the American culture. 

And thank you too for your service Hossfly. Is that you giving the orders there?  I have friends and relatives who served in Vietnam and they all do tell tales of the cuisine over there and that they ate some very strange (to them) things. 

I actually do like a lot of Vietnamese food, Thai food, general Asian cuisine.   I believe Albuquerque may have more Asian restaurants than San Francisco, and several of them specialize in Vietnamese cuisine.  I doubt any feature rat of any kind on the menu though.


----------



## Dajjal (May 22, 2017)

The best of tonight's photos. I hope for better, but the buggers mostly wait until dusk before showing up.


----------



## Dajjal (May 22, 2017)

The closest I have ever been to food from the far east is when I went to a Chinese restaurant in China town in London. I had chopped duck and vegetables. The duck was still bleeding, and I did not recognize any of the vegetables. They looked like they found them in a swamp.
The restaurants in China town do not serve food designed for western taste, like ordinary Chinese takeaways.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 22, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> The closest I have ever been to food from the far east is when I went to a Chinese restaurant in China town in London. I had chopped duck and vegetables. The duck was still bleeding, and I did not recognize any of the vegetables. They looked like they found them in a swamp.
> The restaurants in China town do not serve food designed for western taste, like ordinary Chinese takeaways.



I suppose it varies from restaurant to restaurant.  But I love a lot of Asian food and enjoy several Asian cuisine restaurants in our state and Asian is one of our favorite take out meals.


----------



## Gracie (May 22, 2017)

I could have done without reading the details of how they prep dog meat. 

Now I have to go bleach my eyes.


----------



## Montrovant (May 22, 2017)

Thank goodness for ebay!  I had to get a code for my algebra class, it was sold by the school bookstore for $126.  I got it on ebay for $55.    I also need to get a code for my A&P class.  It sells for $144 at the school bookstore, but I see it listed on ebay for $60.

I hate the scam that is college book prices, it's nice to be able to save a bunch buying elsewhere.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 22, 2017)

These last few days have been bad, coughing so bad anytime I recline that I can't lay down to sleep so I've taken to sleeping in my office chair sitting almost straight up.  I'll sleep for a few hours, get up to drink some water then sit down and go back to sleep for an hour or two at a time.  Slept in my chair half the night and most of the day, woke up actually feeling better so God willing this flu is starting to break.  
Had to take the wife in for a crown this morning, she chipped a tooth while flossing of all things and she needs a new bite guard so $2300 later......... 
I have to get better because the Pack Rat trailer shows up Wednesday and there's still lots to do even though the wife has stepped up and taken on most of the final packing that's left.  We have until Tuesday because of the three day weekend to fill the trailer so that's a good thing, we'll also see if we can get some labor on Monday to finish loading the big and heavy items.


----------



## Montrovant (May 22, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Thank goodness for ebay!  I had to get a code for my algebra class, it was sold by the school bookstore for $126.  I got it on ebay for $55.    I also need to get a code for my A&P class.  It sells for $144 at the school bookstore, but I see it listed on ebay for $60.
> 
> I hate the scam that is college book prices, it's nice to be able to save a bunch buying elsewhere.



Even better news.....the code I used for my A&P I class last semester is for the same site I'm using in A&P II, and that code is good through August.  I don't have to buy a new one at all.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 22, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> These last few days have been bad, coughing so bad anytime I recline that I can't lay down to sleep so I've taken to sleeping in my office chair sitting almost straight up.  I'll sleep for a few hours, get up to drink some water then sit down and go back to sleep for an hour or two at a time.  Slept in my chair half the night and most of the day, woke up actually feeling better so God willing this flu is starting to break.
> Had to take the wife in for a crown this morning, she chipped a tooth while flossing of all things and she needs a new bite guard so $2300 later.........
> I have to get better because the Pack Rat trailer shows up Wednesday and there's still lots to do even though the wife has stepped up and taken on most of the final packing that's left.  We have until Tuesday because of the three day weekend to fill the trailer so that's a good thing, we'll also see if we can get some labor on Monday to finish loading the big and heavy items.



I don't envy you.  Moving always sucks.  Evenmoreso when you aren't feeling good to begin with.


----------



## Hossfly (May 22, 2017)




----------



## Ridgerunner (May 22, 2017)

Well Boys and Girls, Ladies and Germs and Friend & Foes I have not forsaken the coffee shop... I just have been busier than a cat covering up do-do... I have joined a Concierge Medical Group, and so far I am quite pleased with the care I have bee receiving. I have a dedicated PCP with a limited number of Patients, generally 1/2 of the number of GP's patients in Private practice. Of coarse this is paid for with yearly dues, but I really like the hands on approach I have received so far. In the last month I have seen my PCP 3 times, a Podiatrist, a Gastro-dude and have appointments scheduled with a Cardio-guy and an Oncologist. Having an Upper Endoscopy this Sat and a Abdomen Ultrasound on the 31st... Also going to a Liver Clinic to see how bad my liver has gotten...
Doesn't leave a whole lot of time or energy for having fun, but this is how my ex talked me into coming back to Hawaii... I love Indiana but I was not receiving the best of medical care there... I had not seen a Dr. in almost 7 years, it was always Nurse Practitioners. God Bless them and all they do but I was at a point I needed more in-depth care...
I am keeping up on my reading here at the coffee shop, but have not been posting much... I have never said to much about my medical problems because real men don't eat quiche... I just have to recognize the fact that the first thing I read is my old home towns obits every morning and accept I am getting old...

Aloha...


----------



## Foxfyre (May 23, 2017)

Good morning everybody.  We are finally at long last I believe having summer which normally arrives in May in New Mexico.  Beautiful day.  Nothing pressing today--no place we have to go--a day off as it were.  Life is good today.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 23, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Well Boys and Girls, Ladies and Germs and Friend & Foes I have not forsaken the coffee shop... I just have been busier than a cat covering up do-do... I have joined a Concierge Medical Group, and so far I am quite pleased with the care I have bee receiving. I have a dedicated PCP with a limited number of Patients, generally 1/2 of the number of GP's patients in Private practice. Of coarse this is paid for with yearly dues, but I really like the hands on approach I have received so far. In the last month I have seen my PCP 3 times, a Podiatrist, a Gastro-dude and have appointments scheduled with a Cardio-guy and an Oncologist. Having an Upper Endoscopy this Sat and a Abdomen Ultrasound on the 31st... Also going to a Liver Clinic to see how bad my liver has gotten...
> Doesn't leave a whole lot of time or energy for having fun, but this is how my ex talked me into coming back to Hawaii... I love Indiana but I was not receiving the best of medical care there... I had not seen a Dr. in almost 7 years, it was always Nurse Practitioners. God Bless them and all they do but I was at a point I needed more in-depth care...
> I am keeping up on my reading here at the coffee shop, but have not been posting much... I have never said to much about my medical problems because real men don't eat quiche... I just have to recognize the fact that the first thing I read is my old home towns obits every morning and accept I am getting old...
> 
> Aloha...



Glad its working out for you.  And I for one am happy you checked in.  And yes we do encounter more medical stuff as we age.  There is always that old saw that if we had known we would live this long we would have taken better care of ourselves.

But then there are those who have lived prudent, careful lives, eaten only healthy stuff, no alcohol, never smoked, etc. etc. etc. and find themselves one day dying of nothing at all.


----------



## saveliberty (May 23, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Well Boys and Girls, Ladies and Germs and Friend & Foes I have not forsaken the coffee shop... I just have been busier than a cat covering up do-do... I have joined a Concierge Medical Group, and so far I am quite pleased with the care I have bee receiving. I have a dedicated PCP with a limited number of Patients, generally 1/2 of the number of GP's patients in Private practice. Of coarse this is paid for with yearly dues, but I really like the hands on approach I have received so far. In the last month I have seen my PCP 3 times, a Podiatrist, a Gastro-dude and have appointments scheduled with a Cardio-guy and an Oncologist. Having an Upper Endoscopy this Sat and a Abdomen Ultrasound on the 31st... Also going to a Liver Clinic to see how bad my liver has gotten...
> Doesn't leave a whole lot of time or energy for having fun, but this is how my ex talked me into coming back to Hawaii... I love Indiana but I was not receiving the best of medical care there... I had not seen a Dr. in almost 7 years, it was always Nurse Practitioners. God Bless them and all they do but I was at a point I needed more in-depth care...
> I am keeping up on my reading here at the coffee shop, but have not been posting much... I have never said to much about my medical problems because real men don't eat quiche... I just have to recognize the fact that the first thing I read is my old home towns obits every morning and accept I am getting old...
> 
> Aloha...



A cat covering up do-do you say?  save says he bakes quiche.  Despite the slights, get as well as possible.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 23, 2017)

I dreamed it was the mid 1970s.  Jerry and Betty Ford's America.  Mary Tyler Moore's America.  A time racked with inflation and clever WIN (whip inflation now) buttons to combat it.  A time when we waited for gasoline and butcher shops played footsie with selling us horse meat rather than take a loss on expensive beef.  A time when people loved to see John Travolta strut down 86th Avenue in Bensonhurst, Brooklyn swinging paint cans and eating two slices of pizza at a time.

It was very much my time.  A freshman at The Ohio State University with my whole life before me.  We were a generation caught between Vietnam and Calvin Klein.  Girls were divided between those dressed in bell bottom jeans or a whale embroidered on their skirt.  We drank beer and smoked marijuana with gusto.  We shunned fraternities and sororities until John Belushi showed us an earlier era when they were 'fun'.

We drove Chevies and Fords and giggled at the flimsy Japanese cars suddenly showing up on the streets.  The more affluent among us had FM car radios and 8 track tape decks installed in the dashboards of those American cars.  Others were content with a Sparkomatic FM converter wired to our AM radios.  We listened to Jetho Tull and Jefferson Starship whenever we we lucky enough to have a girl in the front seat.  Life was good.

The specifics of my dream are unimportant.  The era my dream took place in was essential.  Patty Hearst, the last of the rebels, was on the run so that provided enough romance for the sixties we college kids could still at least feel relevant, but we could tell the times were changing.  Tanya could shoot up banks for us.  We were never tear gassed.

The Steelers were winning while the steel workers were losing.  The valley had giant mills spewing rust colored dust on everything.  Whole towns adapted by painting homes and businesses the same rusty orange-brown so the stains were not so apparent.  But gradually those mills shut down, along with the towns abutting them.  Grand Fourth of July celebrations with parades and fireworks that went on and on into the night eroded to more private affairs with a modest picnic and a few sparklers.

The Bicentennial came and that red, white and blue star logo adorned everything from water towers to taverns.  Jerry Ford clumsily danced to _Lady is a Tramp_ with Queen Elizabeth in the East Room.  I was 19 and could not fathom the world I would live in by the time our nation's 250th birthday would happen.

I could not imagine a world where a telephone would be in your pocket.  And that telephone could provide all the information in the world.  I could not imagine televisions the size of billboards in the living room or movies on a silver disc.  I could not imagine a person going by my name as an older man with aches and pains and absolutely no need to provide identification to a clerk at a store selling beer and wine.

And again, life is good.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 23, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> I dreamed it was the mid 1970s.  Jerry and Betty Ford's America.  Mary Tyler Moore's America.  A time racked with inflation and clever WIN (whip inflation now) buttons to combat it.  A time when we waited for gasoline and butcher shops played footsie with selling us horse meat rather than take a loss on expensive beef.  A time when people loved to see John Travolta strut down 86th Avenue in Bensonhurst, Brooklyn swinging paint cans and eating two slices of pizza at a time.
> 
> It was very much my time.  A freshman at The Ohio State University with my whole life before me.  We were a generation caught between Vietnam and Calvin Klein.  Girls were divided between those dressed in bell bottom jeans or a whale embroidered on their skirt.  We drank beer and smoked marijuana with gusto.  We shunned fraternities and sororities until John Belushi showed us an earlier era when they were 'fun'.
> 
> ...



It is flattering to be carded these days isn't it.    I once did a safety inspection on the beer and wine concession at the State Fair when the insurance company was especially concerned how the beer concession was making sure they weren't selling to minors.  I couldn't resist deviating a bit from my usual impersonal and very professional stodgy matter of fact report by commenting that the management in the beer garden was not allowing beer or wine to be carried off the premises, and they were carding everybody including little old ladies who were tickled to death.


----------



## Dajjal (May 23, 2017)

Best photo so far tonight. The mother spotted me and they left, but there is still some light for another quarter of an hour so they might come back. Unfortunately I could not edit out the washing line with windows software. But I could do in photo shop


----------



## Dajjal (May 23, 2017)

I will keep at it, fox spotting for the rest of the summer. Hoping that I will eventually get the perfect picture of the mother and cubs. I got some pretty good ones last year, but this year the foxes are not coming from next doors patio, they are coming from another garden over the back fence. So I do not see them much during the day. They mostly only make excursions into my garden at dusk, too late for good pictures.


----------



## Dajjal (May 23, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> there are those who have lived prudent, careful lives, eaten only healthy stuff, no alcohol, never smoked, etc. etc. etc. and find themselves one day dying of nothing at all.



I was trying to drink myself to death, but I started throwing up every time I had a beer so I quit. That was years ago now, and now I am not supposed to eat cheese because I have high cholesterol. But I eat it anyway, so I might be committing suicide by cheese and biscuits.


----------



## Hossfly (May 23, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > I dreamed it was the mid 1970s.  Jerry and Betty Ford's America.  Mary Tyler Moore's America.  A time racked with inflation and clever WIN (whip inflation now) buttons to combat it.  A time when we waited for gasoline and butcher shops played footsie with selling us horse meat rather than take a loss on expensive beef.  A time when people loved to see John Travolta strut down 86th Avenue in Bensonhurst, Brooklyn swinging paint cans and eating two slices of pizza at a time.
> ...



I sometimes have to buy my wife some cooking sherry or rum for baking and I get carded. I'm going on 78. No big deal.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 23, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


But still you have to wonder how many 19 year olds look like you or me.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 23, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > there are those who have lived prudent, careful lives, eaten only healthy stuff, no alcohol, never smoked, etc. etc. etc. and find themselves one day dying of nothing at all.
> ...



I rather tend to think high cholesterol has very little to do with our diet and a lot more to do with our genes.  Hombre and I eat pretty much identical diets, for instance, and he has high cholesterol and I don't.

I do include chia seed and freshly ground flax seed in my diet more than he does though and that does wonders for cholesterol.  My nephew had high numbers recently and his doctor suggested he include some chia seed in his diet before they went to any kind of medication.  Took care of it.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 23, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



It is to me.  I like it.


----------



## Dajjal (May 23, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I see a doctor once a year for a check up and blood test, and they usually tell me I need to diet, and not eat cheese. They mention statins, and I always decline the offer.


----------



## Dajjal (May 23, 2017)

Well, fox spotting is finished for today. I watched the cubs after it was too dark to photograph them, and one fell off the neighbours garden wall. Its at least four foot high, and the cub did not land on its feet. I hope it did not get injured because it will not last long if it was.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 23, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> Hi Ernie! How you doing?


Actually I'm doing pretty well. After last week's therapy swelling and pain, my last session went a lot better. I did have a bit of swelling, but that was gone by the next morning. So, the morning after therapy I wheeled myself into the kitchen to make coffee and stood up, supporting myself on the counter. I needed something on the island behid me, so I turned around and walked a few steps and picked t up.
It took me a moment to realize what I had done, but I got into my truck, headed for Doc's and walked through the door holding my crutches over my head. It's only a few steps at a time, but I'm getting there!


----------



## Dajjal (May 23, 2017)

I won on the euro millions lottery tonight. Five lousy quid. The top prize was estimated at £99 million pounds.
And all  get is five measly pounds.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 23, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...


Like most Americans, and Westerners, I suppose, I cannot imagine eating dogs and cats.  Rats, well, I've eaten squirrels and possums in my time.  I cannot imagine rats being too much different than some of the critters we ate when I was young.  What people eat depends primarily on what is available as a source of protein.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 23, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 128175
> 
> The best of tonight's photos. I hope for better, but the buggers mostly wait until dusk before showing up.


Awww factor high!
When I am close to a fox den around here, in the wild, they smell a bit like skunk.  Do your foxes have any distinctive odor?


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 23, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> These last few days have been bad, coughing so bad anytime I recline that I can't lay down to sleep so I've taken to sleeping in my office chair sitting almost straight up.  I'll sleep for a few hours, get up to drink some water then sit down and go back to sleep for an hour or two at a time.  Slept in my chair half the night and most of the day, woke up actually feeling better so God willing this flu is starting to break.
> Had to take the wife in for a crown this morning, she chipped a tooth while flossing of all things and she needs a new bite guard so $2300 later.........
> I have to get better because the Pack Rat trailer shows up Wednesday and there's still lots to do even though the wife has stepped up and taken on most of the final packing that's left.  We have until Tuesday because of the three day weekend to fill the trailer so that's a good thing, we'll also see if we can get some labor on Monday to finish loading the big and heavy items.


Damn!  I hope things improve for you all soon...


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 23, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> I won on the euro millions lottery tonight. Five lousy quid. The top prize was estimated at £99 million pounds.
> And all  get is five measly pounds.


That's better than a sharp stick in the eye.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 23, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> I will keep at it, fox spotting for the rest of the summer. Hoping that I will eventually get the perfect picture of the mother and cubs. I got some pretty good ones last year, but this year the foxes are not coming from next doors patio, they are coming from another garden over the back fence. So I do not see them much during the day. They mostly only make excursions into my garden at dusk, too late for good pictures.


Still, the photos you've been posting are primo!  Momma seems to have your nummer, though, doesn't she?


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 23, 2017)

A great day here.  Temps in the high 50s and low 60s.  I got a couple of foundation fence posts set, the tractor loaded, and some other things done.  Every week now will include a run to the land fill and moving stuff to Willow.  Of course, the fences have to be in place with some rudimentary shelters before I can move the goats up, but I am on my way there.  The toughest part of this coming year will be keeping fresh water available, despite freezing temps.
I tried some new recipes this weekend and the best was a cauliflower Alfredo.  Delicious!


----------



## Hossfly (May 23, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I will keep at it, fox spotting for the rest of the summer. Hoping that I will eventually get the perfect picture of the mother and cubs. I got some pretty good ones last year, but this year the foxes are not coming from next doors patio, they are coming from another garden over the back fence. So I do not see them much during the day. They mostly only make excursions into my garden at dusk, too late for good pictures.
> ...


Mama is giving him the evil eye for sure.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 23, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


I wonder how momma fox knows exactly where to look?


----------



## Ringel05 (May 23, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > These last few days have been bad, coughing so bad anytime I recline that I can't lay down to sleep so I've taken to sleeping in my office chair sitting almost straight up.  I'll sleep for a few hours, get up to drink some water then sit down and go back to sleep for an hour or two at a time.  Slept in my chair half the night and most of the day, woke up actually feeling better so God willing this flu is starting to break.
> ...


So do I.......  Woke up feeling a little better this morning, no longer walking around in a fog but by midday the exhaustion and coughing returned.  Slept for another hour or so but that only helped a little.  Looking like we might have to bite the bullet and get some moving labor to load the trailer, at least with the really big and heavy stuff.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 24, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I definitely think you should get some help to load the heavy stuff. . .and hire others to unload it when you get to your new home.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 24, 2017)

So happy things are improving for Ernie and want the same for Sherry's Mom and the Gracie's situation and wellness for Ringel and my thoughts are often with Mr & Mrs Peach.  And thoughts also tonight for the people of Manchester in their terrible losses and all the terrible injuries.

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Kat's sister,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Kat & Mr. Kat in transition,
Hossfly's knee surgery,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
The Ringels in difficult transition and wellness for Ringel,

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, SFC Ollie, AgainSheila, 007, and all others we hope will return.

Sunset over Manchester England


----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> I tried some new recipes this weekend and the best was a cauliflower Alfredo. Delicious!


ok. Spill the recipe to us!!!!


----------



## yiostheoy (May 24, 2017)

For dinner I just finished sweet and sour seafood combo over steamed rice.

it was a late dinner, like midrats (midnight rations -- a full cafeteria meal in the USN).

After I got home from work I collapsed into sleep while trying to watch the tv news.

Now I'm catching up on emails and getting ready to go back to bed.

Normally I don't eat this late but I was starving.


----------



## ChrisL (May 24, 2017)

Hi to my friends at the Coffee Shop!  Just checking in to say hi!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 24, 2017)

Always good to see you Chris.  yiostheoy made me hungry and I would like GW's cauliflower alfredo recipe too.

I'm trying to think of a great dessert to serve our guests at 42 on Thursday.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 24, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> I'm trying to think of a great dessert to serve our guests at 42 on Thursday.



Well Foxfyre this has always been a hit when ever it was served when I was around...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Robert Redford Dessert

"This is a creamy pudding-like pie. It has thick chocolate filling, thick cream cheese filling, a butter/nut crust, and is topped with whipped cream. Definitely not for those who are on a diet."

1 cup all-purpose flour

2/3 cup butter 
1 cup chopped walnuts 
1 (8 ounce) package cream cheese 
1 cup white sugar

2 (8 ounce) containers frozen whipped topping, thawed 
1 (5.9 ounce) package instant chocolate pudding mix 
1 (5.1 ounce) package instant vanilla pudding mix 
3 cups milk 
1/8 cup grated semisweet chocolate

Directions 

Combine flour, butter, and chopped nuts. Press into the bottom of a 9 x 13 x 2 inch pan. Bake at 350 degrees F (175 degrees C) for 25 minutes, or until golden brown.

Combine cream cheese, sugar, and 1 container of whipped topping until well mixed. Spread evenly over the cooled crust.

Mix pudding mixes and milk well until thick. Spread evenly over the cream cheese filling. Spread remaining container of whipped topping over the pudding layer. Sprinkle grated chocolate over the top.

Refrigerate for 6 to 8 hours before serving.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Barbara Mandrell Dessert



1 cup all-purpose flour 
2/3 cup butter 
1 (8 ounce) package cream cheese 
1 cup white sugar 
2 (8 ounce) containers frozen whipped topping, thawed 
1 (5.9 ounce) package instant chocolate pudding mix 
1 (5.1 ounce) package instant vanilla pudding mix 
3 cups milk 
1/8 cup grated semisweet chocolate



Combine flour, butter. Press into the bottom of a 9 x 13 x 2 inch pan. Bake at 350 degrees F (175 degrees C) for 25 minutes, or until golden brown.

Combine cream cheese, sugar, and 1 container of whipped topping until well mixed. Spread evenly over the cooled crust.

Mix pudding mixes and milk well until thick. Spread evenly over the cream cheese filling. Spread remaining container of whipped topping over the pudding layer. Sprinkle grated chocolate over the top.

Refrigerate for 6 to 8 hours before serving.



*The only difference between the recipes is that Robert Redford has nuts...*
**


----------



## Foxfyre (May 24, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I'm trying to think of a great dessert to serve our guests at 42 on Thursday.
> ...



LOL.  Actually it looks pretty good.  You have tried it and give it a 5 star rating?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 24, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> LOL. Actually it looks pretty good. You have tried it and give it a 5 star rating?



Yes definitely...    We used to have a little Country Store and Diner and served it in the Diner...


----------



## Dajjal (May 24, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 128175
> ...



I have never got close enough to the foxes to smell them, for one thing I take all my photos through the glass of a closed window. All I know about them is they are riddled with fleas, as they keep scratching.


----------



## Dajjal (May 24, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I am in plain view looking down on the foxes from an upstairs window. The Adult foxes often spot me, but the cubs never seem to see me,


----------



## Dajjal (May 24, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I won on the euro millions lottery tonight. Five lousy quid. The top prize was estimated at £99 million pounds.
> ...



Well the lottery rolled over again and they estimate Fridays pot to be £112 Million. There is still hope.


----------



## saveliberty (May 24, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> So do I.......  Woke up feeling a little better this morning, no longer walking around in a fog but by midday the exhaustion and coughing returned.  Slept for another hour or so but that only helped a little.  Looking like we might have to bite the bullet and get some moving labor to load the trailer, at least with the really big and heavy stuff.



Fly me out and just tell me what you want scratched and dented.  I'll move it.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 24, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > LOL. Actually it looks pretty good. You have tried it and give it a 5 star rating?
> ...



Then I am going to make it tonight and serve it tomorrow.  I'll provide a full report.  Thanks.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 24, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Then I am going to make it tonight and serve it tomorrow. I'll provide a full report. Thanks.



Are you going with Bob or Babs? Or both?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 24, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Then I am going to make it tonight and serve it tomorrow. I'll provide a full report. Thanks.
> ...



Probably Bobs since I have all the ingredients except for the shaved chocolate on hand.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 24, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Tough, admitting we are no longer the robust, strong creatures we once were.  I've taken to acquiring heavy equipment lately to help with the chores.  That JD 410 is a godsend.
Still, hope the move goes as smoothly as possible for you and Mrs. R.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 24, 2017)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I tried some new recipes this weekend and the best was a cauliflower Alfredo. Delicious!
> ...


OK, here goes:
Trim one head of cauliflower 
Add one can of chicken stock to the cauliflower and cook until the cauliflower is fork tender
Using an immersible blender, thoroughly blend the cauliflower in the stock until it it completely blended
Add some garlic powder, a splash of cream (optional), and about a 1/4 cup parmesan cheese blended with a couple of tbls almond flour
Heat until blended, add pepper to taste.
This was as tasty as "regular" Alfredo. I served mine with zucchini "pasta".


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 24, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Not surprising, the fleas.  They do have a distinctive odor, and since we don't have skunks here, I recognize the fox smell.  Bears also have a distinctive odor, one I pay attention to if I smell it, I assure you.  I don't suppose you have bears there?


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 24, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


You win, you buy the beer!


----------



## Ringel05 (May 24, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Tomorrow we have some moving specific labor showing up and I hope they get most done.  I'll also have to have them come back on Sunday or Monday to finish up.


----------



## Montrovant (May 24, 2017)

I didn't realize this summer semester is a somewhat shortened one.  It's only 10 weeks long, and unfortunately, I'm going to have 10 proctored tests this time, rather than the 5 I had last semester.  My algebra class has 5 and A&P II has 5.  I'm going to need to study more in less time.  It's only 3 days in, but so far it's taking up a lot more of my days.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 24, 2017)

It's commencement season and the ceremonies have begun.  Here at my alma mater, East Liverpool High School the class of 2017 flipped the tassels on their mortar boards last Friday.  At our rival, Beaver Local High, commencement is the day after tomorrow.

My nephew's grade school commencement was Saturday.  He moves from elementary to Jr. High school in the autumn.  Pomp and circumstance for twelve year olds must be a phenomenon born by proud parents.  People my age do not remember any ceremony at all for moving from sixth to seventh grade.

The elementary school band performed for the beaming faces of moms and dads and grandparents.  Their rendition of _Wind Beneath my Wings_ on recorders and triangles had all the musicality of a breeze whistling across an empty 7Up can caught on a barbed wire fence, but tears welled in the eyes of the parents none the less.

We all went home and ate cake while the graduate played video games.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 25, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Kat's sister,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Kat & Mr. Kat in transition,
Hossfly's knee surgery,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition and wellness for Ringel,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, SFC Ollie, AgainSheila, 007, and all others we hope will return.


----------



## Dajjal (May 25, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I would never go out if we had bears. But we do have a lot of foxes and I just saw four new cubs in a garden two doors up. They all ran into a new burrow when a seagull flew over. I am now wondering if the neighbour whose garden they are in will tolerate them. Next door put up with the foxes under their patio last year, but I am not sure the neighbours in the garden two doors up will endure their garden being torn up.
The photographing will be harder too because although I have a powerful zoom lens, the angle of view is limited.


----------



## Dajjal (May 25, 2017)




----------



## Dajjal (May 25, 2017)

Unbelievable ! I just had a message to disable ad ons that were slowing down my computer, and when I checked it out it was Java that was doing it. I downloaded a java update because I kept getting a promt to do so, but it said java was not compatible with windows 10, so I assumed it just did not work. But all this bloody time it has been slowing down my web activities. Now I have disabled it the web is going much faster.

Edit, I have now deleted Java from my system, and I recommend anyone else who has downloaded it onto windows 10 to do the same.

My computer is web surfing far faster now.


----------



## Dajjal (May 25, 2017)




----------



## Dajjal (May 25, 2017)

Two photos I just took at 8.30 am. The fox cubs are still around in daylight, and this one is a cutie.


----------



## Gracie (May 25, 2017)

Adorable!


----------



## saveliberty (May 25, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 128729
> 
> Two photos I just took at 8.30 am. The fox cubs are still around in daylight, and this one is a cutie.



I think they enjoy the cultural opportunities at your house.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 25, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Unbelievable ! I just had a message to disable ad ons that were slowing down my computer, and when I checked it out it was Java that was doing it. I downloaded a java update because I kept getting a promt to do so, but it said java was not compatible with windows 10, so I assumed it just did not work. But all this bloody time it has been slowing down my web activities. Now I have disabled it the web is going much faster.
> 
> Edit, I have now deleted Java from my system, and I recommend anyone else who has downloaded it onto windows 10 to do the same.
> 
> My computer is web surfing far faster now.



Too many of the games I play use Java so I don't want to delete it.  I'm not having any surfing problems though .


----------



## Foxfyre (May 25, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 128729
> 
> Two photos I just took at 8.30 am. The fox cubs are still around in daylight, and this one is a cutie.



The fox cub is a cutie.  I really like that dragon pot it is standing beside too.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 25, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 128728



Mama Fox's coat doesn't look all that healthy.  I wonder if she is okay?


----------



## Dajjal (May 25, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 128728
> ...



Most of the adult foxes are a bit mangy. Its a tough life in the wild when you have no vet to treat you. 
All the foxes scratch like mad and are obviously riddled with fleas.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 25, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Probably so.  All the red and gray foxes up on our mountain are so healthy looking with beautiful coats, but different climate and conditions I am sure.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 25, 2017)

The labor help is done for the day but they're coming back Monday morning to finish up, that way we'll have everything that is left packed up and ready.  It isn't cheap but there's no way the wife and I would have been able to do it on our own and not be out until the middle of June..........  
I'm exhausted with what I was able to do which was less than I wanted but more than I honestly expected.  I am feeling better, actually was able to sleep in my bed last night for the first time in four days and not cough my lungs out.  The wife who stepped up while I was incapacitated has a sore back and fell on her butt yesterday so that hurts and she wasn't able to do much today.


----------



## Montrovant (May 25, 2017)

Ugh, A&P II is looking like it will be a lot harder than A&P I.  I don't yet have any reason to think I can't pass the class, but getting an A as I did last semester is starting to look unlikely.

On the other hand, at least I'm getting re-familiarized with algebra.  Hopefully I can deal with that class's proctored exams.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 26, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ugh, A&P II is looking like it will be a lot harder than A&P I.  I don't yet have any reason to think I can't pass the class, but getting an A as I did last semester is starting to look unlikely.
> 
> On the other hand, at least I'm getting re-familiarized with algebra.  Hopefully I can deal with that class's proctored exams.



I bet you'll do better than you think.  You generally do.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 26, 2017)

Good morning all.  Beautiful weather here with temps in low to mid 80's for highs--cool nights in the 50's for good sleeping.  It will cool down for awhile next week (70's) and then we may see some low 90's in June.  A really cool summer for us so far though.


----------



## Hossfly (May 26, 2017)

Got back to Ft Worth yesterday with temp at 98 degrees. Normally that's not bad but the humidity was 67% instead of a normal 40%.


----------



## Montrovant (May 26, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ugh, A&P II is looking like it will be a lot harder than A&P I.  I don't yet have any reason to think I can't pass the class, but getting an A as I did last semester is starting to look unlikely.
> ...



I have less time this semester, and my A&P exams are apparently going to be based on a less specific set of information than last semester, making it harder to study for.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 26, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Got back to Ft Worth yesterday with temp at 98 degrees. Normally that's not bad but the humidity was 67% instead of a normal 40%.



I hear that.  High humidity coupled with high temps in your part of the world is tough.

June is typically our hottest month though I don't think it was last year.  In July we start getting the monsoon clouds that help keep the temperatures bearable but the humidity will still be some higher.  But 40% humidity is high for us.  Oddly enough our highest humidity month is usually December.


----------



## Dajjal (May 26, 2017)

I just grabbed this picture of fox cubs suckling.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 26, 2017)

They're getting bigger faster this year it seems.  They look almost as big as mom Fox.


----------



## Dajjal (May 26, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> They're getting bigger faster this year it seems.  They look almost as big as mom Fox.



There are two broods of cubs coming from different gardens, and some of them are smaller.


----------



## WelfareQueen (May 26, 2017)

Sherry's son Michael is graduating High School tonight.  The boy is growing up......


----------



## Foxfyre (May 26, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sherry's son Michael is graduating High School tonight.  The boy is growing up......



Oh wow.  It just seems like yesterday that he was going to middle school.  That's really special.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 26, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


We do have city bears here:
bears in the city anchorage - - Yahoo Video Search Results

Moose are worse.  And right now, it's calving season here, lots of newborn moose and their very protective mothers.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 26, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 128728
> ...


Probably just fine.  This is the time of year that they'll shed out their winter coats.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 26, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



That's like our elk.  The bulls, especially the young ones, if they  are feeling feisty, can be pretty aggressive but the cows, if they have a calf to protect, can be downright deadly.  And you never know because the mother will stay some distance from the calf except when time to nurse so you never know when you're getting too close to where she has it hidden.  In other words crossing a field on foot where elk are hanging out is not wise.


----------



## Montrovant (May 26, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



City bears.....yay, bears!  But at the same time, oh shit!  Bears!


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 26, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


There really is no place in Alaska that isn't on the edge of wilderness.  Anchorage is relatively large (as Alaskan cities go), but it is a small bowl surrounded by rugged, mountainous wilderness.  Bears and moose often wander into more "urban" areas.  Hell, a couple of years ago, a moose wandered downtown and got into a high rise building that featured some nice greenery.  There was an automatic door, so when the moose checked things out, the door opened and the moose got a taste of high class greens.  There are even some places where wolves are known to attack pet dogs while on "walkies".


----------



## Foxfyre (May 26, 2017)

Congrats to Sherry's son on his graduation tonight.  Thinking of Mr & Mrs Peach tonight and hoping all is well.

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Kat's sister,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Kat & Mr. Kat in transition,
Hossfly's knee surgery,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition and wellness for Ringel,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, SFC Ollie, AgainSheila, 007, and all others we hope will return.


----------



## Dajjal (May 27, 2017)

I just took 22 pictures of the mother fox playing with two cubs, but 18 of them were not worth saving and the other four are not worth posting. And for that I had to get up at 5.30 am. Nature photography is hard work.


----------



## Dajjal (May 27, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (May 27, 2017)

Good morning Dajjal and everybody.  Just past 8 a.m. here but brilliant sunshine and looks to be  great day.  Will do a bit of housework this morning and shopping for our Memorial Day luncheon and a visit to decorate gravesites tomorrow instead of Monday.


----------



## WelfareQueen (May 27, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry's son Michael is graduating High School tonight.  The boy is growing up......
> ...




He is a great kid.  In the 2 1/2 years I have known Michael he has grown in so many ways.  Sherry has done a wonderful job with him.


----------



## Montrovant (May 27, 2017)

I just got done wrapping my presents for the little one's birthday next week.  Unfortunately, I got her a skateboard (she'd been asking for one), but my employer got her a hoverboard a few days ago.  I feel as though the skateboard will be superfluous now.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 27, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I just got done wrapping my presents for the little one's birthday next week.  Unfortunately, I got her a skateboard (she'd been asking for one), but my employer got her a hoverboard a few days ago.  I feel as though the skateboard will be superfluous now.



Then again, maybe not so much.  Two different things.


----------



## Montrovant (May 27, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I just got done wrapping my presents for the little one's birthday next week.  Unfortunately, I got her a skateboard (she'd been asking for one), but my employer got her a hoverboard a few days ago.  I feel as though the skateboard will be superfluous now.
> ...



I'm hoping the skateboard will be good when the hoverboard breaks.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 27, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



But seriously they are two different things.  You can travel on the hover board, yes, but for the stunts and feel of power that the skate board provides, the hoverboard just doesn't cut it.  And I doubt the hoverboard suitable for a child would be anywhere near as fast.


----------



## Montrovant (May 27, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



LOL, the little one isn't going to be doing any tricks.  She just likes to have things to roll around on occasionally; she already has a scooter and roller blades.  Maybe she'll take to a skateboard more than I expect, but even without the hoverboard I figured she would play with the skateboard a lot for a week or two, then just use it around the house if she's allowed or take it outside for a few minutes every once in a while.


----------



## Sherry (May 27, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



He has certainly benefited from having such a great stepdad.

Two good pieces of news this week. My Mom's MRI came back negative on the cancer moving to the brain...please keep up the good vibes and prayers. My daughter announced that she took a pregnancy test, and then another one, and both came back positive. WQ and I are over the moon about becoming grandparents.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 27, 2017)

Sherry said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Such good news on all fronts!!!  Those prayers and good vibes will keep coming.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 27, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I was a good roller skater when young and could do the inline skates.  But by the time skateboards became popular I figured that wasn't a smart thing to do.  My sense of balance hasn't improve with age and they explained to me that folks my age break more easily than the young too.  But there's a part of me that sure would have liked to do that.

I've always marveled at this bulldog though:
youtube bulldog on a skateboard - Bing video


----------



## Nosmo King (May 27, 2017)

Memorial Day weekend and the rhododendrons and peonies are in full bloom.  I always thought of peonies as the Las Vegas showgirls of the flower world.  Big lucious blooms straining the slender stem, rich with color, yet crawling with ants.  Not that Las Vegas showgirls are crawling with ants, but ya never know.

Mr. Mullins, the man who sold us the Big House back in 1966, grew peonies semi-commercially on the grounds there.  He had a massive garden of them that took more maintenance than necessary.  Pop dug up two dozen of them and transplanted them closer to the house.  The rest of the garden was eventually overrun by pea vines and served as the out of bounds line for our makeshift football field.  The southeast corner of the peony bed was third base for our baseball diamond.

On Memorial Day weekend Mr. Mullins would cut hundreds of blooms for sale to local flower shops and eventually as decorations in local cemeteries.  They used to call Memorial Day Decoration Day and Mr. Mullins' peonies served well as decorations

But peonies are not the point of this holiday.  We are obliged to mark the day for its intended purpose.  And that obligation is one welcome to every freedom loving American.  It is a solemn obligation.  We must honor the sacrifice and service of those who have given what Lincoln called the last full measure of their devotion.  We could not be the Americans we are today without the service of those brave men and women, the best we could offer up from our society.

Thank you all, and may God bless you and our nation.


----------



## Montrovant (May 27, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I've seen that dog before.

So save doesn't feel like his people are under-represented.....


----------



## Kat (May 27, 2017)

Finally. FINALLY have Internet. Place that was supposed to, never showed. So, made my own hotspot for wifi, and I am good to go. Yay! The withdrawal was quite painful.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 27, 2017)

We were diagnosed the same year with Hepatitis C... R.I.P. Gregg Allman...


Music World Reacts to Death of Gregg Allman


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 27, 2017)

Sherry said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Congratulations on all counts!  Best good vibes still coming your way from up here in the "frozen" North.


----------



## ChrisL (May 28, 2017)

Peeking in to say hi!  Hi!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 28, 2017)

Kat said:


> Finally. FINALLY have Internet. Place that was supposed to, never showed. So, made my own hotspot for wifi, and I am good to go. Yay! The withdrawal was quite painful.



So happy you're back!!!  Trust the move went well though no doubt exhausting as it is for all of us.  The Ringels will be testifying to that before too much longer I am sure.  But you were a missed person Ms Kat.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 28, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Peeking in to say hi!  Hi!



And good morning Chris.  Been missing you here too so hope that life is good for you.


----------



## ChrisL (May 28, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Peeking in to say hi!  Hi!
> ...



Same old, same old.    Hope things are going well for you too, Foxy!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 28, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> We were diagnosed the same year with Hepatitis C... R.I.P. Gregg Allman...
> 
> 
> Music World Reacts to Death of Gregg Allman



Seems we are losing so many of the icons of the entertainment world lately.  And because I don't keep up with modern music, movies, drama/comedy TV shows much these days, nobody is taking their places.

Hep C is one of those weird infections, most common to baby boomers.  It is estimated 1 in 30 baby boomers have it and the risk is higher to those born between 1945 and 1965. It is treatable and in most cases curable so those who know they have it are usually more fortunate than those who don't. Untreated it is a silent killer as it is mostly non symptomatic until most of the damage is done.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 28, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Are you still working two jobs?  I have been curious about your medical transcription job.  When I did that years ago it was via using a dictaphone--the doctors recorded their report on a hand held recorder and then the small cassette tape could be placed in the dictaphone and I transcribed it on a self correcting electric typewriter. A foot pedal controlled the speed of the recorded voice.  That was just before the computer age though.

I would imagine with computers it would be a lot faster and more comprehensive and you really could work from anywhere.  But how do you get the reports to transcribe?


----------



## Dajjal (May 28, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (May 28, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Memorial Day weekend and the rhododendrons and peonies are in full bloom.  I always thought of peonies as the Las Vegas showgirls of the flower world.  Big lucious blooms straining the slender stem, rich with color, yet crawling with ants.  Not that Las Vegas showgirls are crawling with ants, but ya never know.
> 
> Mr. Mullins, the man who sold us the Big House back in 1966, grew peonies semi-commercially on the grounds there.  He had a massive garden of them that took more maintenance than necessary.  Pop dug up two dozen of them and transplanted them closer to the house.  The rest of the garden was eventually overrun by pea vines and served as the out of bounds line for our makeshift football field.  The southeast corner of the peony bed was third base for our baseball diamond.
> 
> ...



My 90-year old aunt will be coming over for lunch as has become a recent Sunday ustom.  Since my uncle died in September--they celebrated their 50th wedding anniversary the same month--she finally admitted that she isn't dealing with the grief as well as she thought.  Being alone is harder for her than she thought. 

But we will have lunch and then take her to the cemetery where her husband and her only child, a daughter, are interred so the graves can be decorated.  He was a WWII Navy pilot and a remarkable person.  As was the daughter who  died of a sudden deadly illness about 8 years ago.  She had been living in Albuquerque the last 5 years of her life with the intention of taking care of her mom and step dad. Alas it was not to be.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 28, 2017)

Kat said:


> Finally. FINALLY have Internet. Place that was supposed to, never showed. So, made my own hotspot for wifi, and I am good to go. Yay! The withdrawal was quite painful.



I'm impressed you knew how to do that.  I wouldn't know how to even start.


----------



## ChrisL (May 28, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Yup, it's all done on the computer now.  I even punch a time clock online.  Each place has their own transcription platform software. So, I just log in and the work is there.  I use a foot pedal to play, fast forward, or rewind (just like always).  It is basically the same the thing though.  The doctor records the information and you type it out in the appropriate format.  It's more convenient because you don't have to use tapes though, nor do you have to print anything (or at least not on my end).  I used to work for a company that used tapes and I had to print all the documents.  That just got to be too much.  They don't pay you for printing it, only for typing it!  Lol.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 28, 2017)

Ola!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 28, 2017)

Well, it was a nice visit. Bye!


----------



## Dajjal (May 28, 2017)

Statistikhengst said:


> Well, it was a nice visit. Bye!



Where's you bin?


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 28, 2017)

Statistikhengst said:


> Ola!!


Well, well...look who the cat dragged in!  How have you been doing?  How's Princess Stat coming along?


----------



## ChrisL (May 29, 2017)

Good morning!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 29, 2017)

Good morning Chris and everybody.  

We had a terrible afternoon and evening yesterday.  We had just sat down to eat lunch when our resident mini doxie we are keeping for friend Dana just keeled over - stopped breathing.  She had been fine up to that moment.  We picked her up, thought maybe something lodged in her throat, did sort of a heimlich maneuver on a dog and she did throw up quite a bit and started breathing but was listless, couldn't stand.  Rushed her to the emergency vet and almost $600 later still no clue what was wrong.  She is some better this morning but something is hurting her and we can't locate the source of pain when she is moving around.  Her regular vet is closed Sundays and probably today being Memorial Day.

Friend Dana remains in Salt Lake City awaiting a heart transplant when one becomes available.  She is very depressed and her best friend is certain this dog is the only thing giving her a will to live.

I am really afraid.


----------



## ChrisL (May 29, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning Chris and everybody.
> 
> We had a terrible afternoon and evening yesterday.  We had just sat down to eat lunch when our resident mini doxie we are keeping for friend Dana just keeled over - stopped breathing.  She had been fine up to that moment.  We picked her up, thought maybe something lodged in her throat, did sort of a heimlich maneuver on a dog and she did throw up quite a bit and started breathing but was listless, couldn't stand.  Rushed her to the emergency vet and almost $600 later still no clue what was wrong.  She is some better this morning but something is hurting her and we can't locate the source of pain when she is moving around.  Her regular vet is closed Sundays and probably today being Memorial Day.
> 
> ...



Ohhh, that is really upsetting.  I'm sorry to hear about this!   

I hope the little dog will be okay, as well as your friend.  Hang in there, sweetie.


----------



## blackhawk (May 29, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (May 29, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning Chris and everybody.
> ...



We love Carly, the mini doxie, and would of course grieve if we lost her.  But to think our friend's life is also hanging in that balance is terrifying.


----------



## Montrovant (May 29, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning Chris and everybody.
> 
> We had a terrible afternoon and evening yesterday.  We had just sat down to eat lunch when our resident mini doxie we are keeping for friend Dana just keeled over - stopped breathing.  She had been fine up to that moment.  We picked her up, thought maybe something lodged in her throat, did sort of a heimlich maneuver on a dog and she did throw up quite a bit and started breathing but was listless, couldn't stand.  Rushed her to the emergency vet and almost $600 later still no clue what was wrong.  She is some better this morning but something is hurting her and we can't locate the source of pain when she is moving around.  Her regular vet is closed Sundays and probably today being Memorial Day.
> 
> ...



Good wishes for the dog to pull through, leading to your friend Dana not having that extra worry and doing well with her own medical troubles.


----------



## Montrovant (May 29, 2017)

Hey Dajjal, have you ever played the Max Payne games?  I was thinking about this last night; I know you like to play FPSs, and Max Payne might be my favorite one-player FPS ever.  The first 2 games are a sort of pulp noir crime story, with a great atmosphere and fun gameplay.  You can get them for less than $10, maybe as low as just a couple of bucks each if you wait for a sale.  They are old enough that they won't stress your PC at all, but still good games to play.


----------



## Dajjal (May 29, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Hey Dajjal, have you ever played the Max Payne games?  I was thinking about this last night; I know you like to play FPSs, and Max Payne might be my favorite one-player FPS ever.  The first 2 games are a sort of pulp noir crime story, with a great atmosphere and fun gameplay.  You can get them for less than $10, maybe as low as just a couple of bucks each if you wait for a sale.  They are old enough that they won't stress your PC at all, but still good games to play.


 Hi ! No I don't think I have played any Max Payne games. Although I seem to remember a film of that name.
Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Montrovant (May 29, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Dajjal, have you ever played the Max Payne games?  I was thinking about this last night; I know you like to play FPSs, and Max Payne might be my favorite one-player FPS ever.  The first 2 games are a sort of pulp noir crime story, with a great atmosphere and fun gameplay.  You can get them for less than $10, maybe as low as just a couple of bucks each if you wait for a sale.  They are old enough that they won't stress your PC at all, but still good games to play.
> ...



There was a movie made based on the games, but don't let that stop you.  The games are much better than the movie.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 29, 2017)

National Memorial Cemetery of the Pacific - Wikipedia


----------



## Foxfyre (May 29, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> View attachment 129608
> 
> National Memorial Cemetery of the Pacific - Wikipedia
> 
> View attachment 129609



Thanks Ridgerunner.  We do need to remember what day this is and why we remember it.

Here is the National Cemetery at Santa Fe, just one of so very many memorializing so many fallen heroes.  The mountains in the background are the Sandias and Albuquerque is nestled up against the far side of them.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 29, 2017)

The movers were back today, filled the 29 ft tractor trailer and most of the 6 x 12 uhaul tow behind.  The carpet guy took care of the small amount of carpeting we had to do and I have a couple coming by tomorrow to help finish the left over packing and clean the house.  I'm wasted...........  Everything hurts........  We were hoping to get out tomorrow but it looks like we won't be able to leave until Wednesday.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 30, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> The movers were back today, filled the 29 ft tractor trailer and most of the 6 x 12 uhaul tow behind.  The carpet guy took care of the small amount of carpeting we had to do and I have a couple coming by tomorrow to help finish the left over packing and clean the house.  I'm wasted...........  Everything hurts........  We were hoping to get out tomorrow but it looks like we won't be able to leave until Wednesday.



A day's rest would probably be better for you than speed in this case.


----------



## ChrisL (May 30, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



How are they both doing today?  I hope everything is okay.


----------



## Dajjal (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Dajjal (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (May 30, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Just back from the vet with Carly and she is still moving slowly and isn't at all normally active but is more like herself day by day.  The Vet couldn't find anything alarming but wanted to wait a couple of more days before repeating blood work to make sure nothing was dangerously out of whack.  She may have to have ultrasounds and things like that to identify an underlying cause that a physical exam will miss.  So we are optimistic but still worried.  Another episode like that and we could be in the hospital.

As for Dana, she is doing okay though depressed.  Still #1 on the list waiting for a heart that never seems to be available.  And that seems to be wrong too, to all of us, hoping for a heart to be available for Dana but knowing at the same time that somebody had to die to provide it. 

Anyhow thanks for asking.  This has been a very stressful week so far.  It underscores our belief that we can't afford a pet but at the same time it is so important that Carly remain well.


----------



## WelfareQueen (May 30, 2017)

My version of an old Dave Mason/Joe Cocker song.  Pretty easy but fun to play.  Enjoy.  


Feelin Alright by user183852791


----------



## Montrovant (May 30, 2017)

The first week of algebra went well, this second week is going very badly.  I'm now worried about the proctored exam, on top of being worried about my A&P proctored exam.  If those exams were today, I would fail both pretty miserably.  I don't know if I'll be able to remember all of the needed information in the next week, particularly when the house is going to be full of people starting tomorrow night for the little one's birthday.

I had hoped that, after things ended up going well last semester, this semester would work out close to the same.  Right now, I think there is little chance of that.  I hopefully can do fine in the two classes that don't have proctored exams, but I'm afraid I'll end up forgetting to do some of the work for those while I try to remember all the crap from the algebra and A&P 2.


----------



## Dajjal (May 30, 2017)

Best of tonight's fox photos, showing the size of the cub compared with the mother.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 30, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> My version of an old Dave Mason/Joe Cocker song.  Pretty easy but fun to play.  Enjoy.
> 
> 
> Feelin Alright by user183852791



Love it WQ.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 30, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> The first week of algebra went well, this second week is going very badly.  I'm now worried about the proctored exam, on top of being worried about my A&P proctored exam.  If those exams were today, I would fail both pretty miserably.  I don't know if I'll be able to remember all of the needed information in the next week, particularly when the house is going to be full of people starting tomorrow night for the little one's birthday.
> 
> I had hoped that, after things ended up going well last semester, this semester would work out close to the same.  Right now, I think there is little chance of that.  I hopefully can do fine in the two classes that don't have proctored exams, but I'm afraid I'll end up forgetting to do some of the work for those while I try to remember all the crap from the algebra and A&P 2.



Again just put your head down and get it done.  You almost always do better than you expect of yourself.


----------



## Dajjal (May 30, 2017)




----------



## WelfareQueen (May 30, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > My version of an old Dave Mason/Joe Cocker song.  Pretty easy but fun to play.  Enjoy.
> ...





I know you have a lot going on right now Foxy.  Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Gracie (May 30, 2017)

I came in to ask how the dog is doing and your friend. I hope Carla just had "a moment" and it is nothing serious, and Dana gets what she needs soon..although as you said..someone else has to die to have it happen.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 30, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning Chris and everybody.
> 
> We had a terrible afternoon and evening yesterday.  We had just sat down to eat lunch when our resident mini doxie we are keeping for friend Dana just keeled over - stopped breathing.  She had been fine up to that moment.  We picked her up, thought maybe something lodged in her throat, did sort of a heimlich maneuver on a dog and she did throw up quite a bit and started breathing but was listless, couldn't stand.  Rushed her to the emergency vet and almost $600 later still no clue what was wrong.  She is some better this morning but something is hurting her and we can't locate the source of pain when she is moving around.  Her regular vet is closed Sundays and probably today being Memorial Day.
> 
> ...


OH, man!  Maybe she's missing Dana too much.  I'm sure you and Mr. Foxy are great with her, but some dogs are so attached to their soulmates.  How old is she?


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 30, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> The movers were back today, filled the 29 ft tractor trailer and most of the 6 x 12 uhaul tow behind.  The carpet guy took care of the small amount of carpeting we had to do and I have a couple coming by tomorrow to help finish the left over packing and clean the house.  I'm wasted...........  Everything hurts........  We were hoping to get out tomorrow but it looks like we won't be able to leave until Wednesday.


Poor baby!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 30, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning Chris and everybody.
> ...



No I don't think it is separation anxiety as she is very much attached and at home with us.  Which of course is why we get the honor of foster parenting her.  She was 11 on May 2.  If either Hombre or I or both of us leave the premises though you would think we had been gone a month when we get back she is so overjoyed.

But all positive vibes and thoughts and prayers sent her way (and Dana's way) will be so appreciated.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 30, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Kat's sister,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Kat & Mr. Kat in transition,
Hossfly's knee surgery,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition and wellness for Ringel,
Foxfyre & Hombre's foster dog Carly for wellness,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, SFC Ollie, AgainSheila, 007, and all others we hope will return.

_In order to succeed, our desire to accomplish must be greater than our fear of failure or difficulties.



_


----------



## Nosmo King (May 31, 2017)

Just got back from breakfast.  That's my favorite meal to eat in a restaurant.  It's simple, it's quick, it's inexpensive and, so far in my neck of the woods, completely ignored by pretentious "foodies".  No quail egg soufflé or sun dried tomato reduction with raspberry glasse. 

Our palette here in the upper Ohio River valley remains unapologetically basic.  We like our chicken fried, our steaks grilled and our pork chops stuffed.  Everything else must be drowned in gravy.  Our salads are dressed with ranch or French.

Plus, we put french fries on everything!  Our Primati Bros. sandwiches are nearly famous.  Between two hand sliced pieces of Italian bread are your choice of meat (I prefer their roast beef), sweet and sour cole slaw, tomato slices and fresh cut fries.  Our also nearly famous steak salad is a generous chef's salad with cubes of mozzarella cheese, again fresh cut fries and a rib eye steak cut into bite sized pieces.

Thus is the extent of Pittsburgh area cuisine.  Some cities are know for their barbecue, others for their pizza.  Like Louisville, Kentucky with their St. Paul sandwich, Pittsburgh is noted for Primanti Bros. 

I've always thought that if I went insane and became a restaurateur, I would have a place called America.  My bill of fare would include Philadelphia cheese steaks, Boston clam chowder, New York style pizza, Baltimore crabs smothered in Old Bay seasoning, Cincinnati style chili ladled over spaghetti, Kansas City barbecue (with apologies to my readers from Texas and the Carolinas).  And of course massive sandwiches with cole slaw and fries.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 31, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The movers were back today, filled the 29 ft tractor trailer and most of the 6 x 12 uhaul tow behind.  The carpet guy took care of the small amount of carpeting we had to do and I have a couple coming by tomorrow to help finish the left over packing and clean the house.  I'm wasted...........  Everything hurts........  We were hoping to get out tomorrow but it looks like we won't be able to leave until Wednesday.
> ...


Had power nap yesterday, worked wonders.  Have the last little bit of items to pack into the vehicles and uhaul trailer today, turn in the keys and head north (hopefully by 10 am this morning).  The city trash guys just came by asked them if they could take our trash (normal pick up is Tuesday which was done) they did and it cost me two Gatorades.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 31, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Just got back from breakfast.  That's my favorite meal to eat in a restaurant.  It's simple, it's quick, it's inexpensive and, so far in my neck of the woods, completely ignored by pretentious "foodies".  No quail egg soufflé or sun dried tomato reduction with raspberry glasse.
> 
> Our palette here in the upper Ohio River valley remains unapologetically basic.  We like our chicken fried, our steaks grilled and our pork chops stuffed.  Everything else must be drowned in gravy.  Our salads are dressed with ranch or French.
> 
> ...



Such wonderful word pictures. But you left out the southwestern cuisine in your American restaurant.

Out here in New Mexico the 'everyday' cuisine will is pretty standard.  Sandwich menus do come with various forms of fries, as do steak menus, bbq menus, prime rib menus, etc. etc. etc., but almost everything has a green chili option--burgers, clubs, reubens etc.  Even most McDonalds offer a green chili cheeseburger.  Salsa and choriso is served with scrambled eggs--do you want toast or tortillas with that?  The better places offer a choice of flour or corn or blue corn tortillas.

Burritos and enchiladas are staples on almost every menu and the question is red or green? (chili).   Or if you want both you just order Christmas.  Even pizza places usually offer some form of local flavor.  The house salad may be pretty uninspired or mundane, but everybody takes pride in their salsa.  Dessert is only an afterthought but sopapillas served with honey are the standard in the traditional cuisine places and stuffed sopapillas are on most menus as an entre.

If the restaurant features their "Mexican" food over all other cuisine, crispy tortilla chips and salsa go on the table automatically immediately after the server taking your order.

There are restaurants in which the southwestern, New Mexican, Mexican, Spanish cuisine is absent, but these will usually be Asian or quite pricey.  You mentioned everything smothered in gravy--that would be the east side which is basically little Texas--but here in the heart of New Mexico, there isn't that much gravy to be found.  Maybe on a chicken fried steak and possibly on mashed potatoes.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 31, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Safe travels and uneventful process please.


----------



## peach174 (May 31, 2017)

Morning all!
Stop by to say we are both doing well, but have been busy.
Just this waiting is getting to us.
June 8th seems like forever, to see what they will do or not do for him.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 31, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Morning all!
> Stop by to say we are both doing well, but have been busy.
> Just this waiting is getting to us.
> June 8th seems like forever, to see what they will do or not do for him.



So happy to see you here though Peach.  I know you've been reading in now  and then but we miss your more active presence too.

I can appreciate the waiting.  It takes forever to see a specialist around here for our own issues which so far have not been so serious as yours and Mr. P's.  And we are doing the waiting game with friend Dana to get a new heart that has been wearing on all of us.


----------



## Dajjal (May 31, 2017)

Hooray ! the landlords mowed the lawn, and the fox family came out in daylight to inspect it. I got some good pictures.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 31, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 129913
> 
> Hooray ! the landlords mowed the lawn, and the fox family came out in daylight to inspect it. I got some good pictures.



Oh that is a good one, sharp, good color, good composition.  Way to go.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 31, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 129913
> 
> Hooray ! the landlords mowed the lawn, and the fox family came out in daylight to inspect it. I got some good pictures.


Way cool!  They are beautiful critters, and babies are always so kyute!


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 31, 2017)

Beautiful weekend here.  Temps in the 50's, even going up to 60, or so, today.  The partner and I managed to get some of the fence line set up and will finish next week, I hope.  It takes a longer time for two 60+ two-leggers to do such chores as it did 20 years ago.  It's been interesting watching my latest lap puppy, Penny, become a "country" dog.  She loves the freedom but stayed on the driveway the first few weeks.  This past weekend, she's ventured into the woods, but only at the edge.  I suspect before too long, she'll be following me out into the deep, dark forest.  She does seem to have an animosity for squirrels, too.  
The daughter and granddaughters are in Fairbanks right now.  They caught a military "hop" in a refueling aircraft and she sent me some cool photos of the operation.  Of course, accommodations are somewhat less accommodating than commercial flights, but the price was right.  They'll be flying to Sachenda's tonight to help out with Sachenda and her hubby when he gets his back surgery.  I kinda wish they had been able to catch a hop through Anchorage, alas...
The partner has finally managed to set up the batteries so that he can have TV.  Too bad reception is total crap when he's here.  When I'm alone, TV reception is great, too bad I could care less.
Well, I need to load up another bunch of trash to take to the dump.  I try not to run empty either direction.


----------



## Montrovant (May 31, 2017)

*Sigh*
Now I not only have to worry about being able to remember enough relevant information in my Algebra and A&P classes, I have to worry that my ridiculous Communications class is so poorly designed I am unable to pass it.

Students have to record themselves giving speeches in the Communications class.  We had to make a post in the first week which said, among other things, that we understand we will fail the class if we don't submit all of the assigned speeches.  Well, there is a introductory speech due tomorrow, the instructions for which weren't available until Monday.  According to the instructions, we create a PowerPoint and submit it on the school site, then we also have to record a speech on a website we access through the school site.  I went to that other website, but there is no option to record.  I went through the help section and, from what I can tell, only moderators have the option to record.  If I'm not a moderator (and I apparently am not) I can't record; if I don't record and submit my speech, I fail.  

There is no option to create a video using my own software and submit it; there is no area to submit such a video file.  The only option appears to be using the provided website, but I can't record a video on the provided website.  I've posted about it in the discussion area of the school site, and I sent the instructor an email, but so far I haven't had a response.

My only hope, at the moment, is that the due date is actually the date the instructor plans to turn on the recording function of the website.  Other than that, I'm currently stuck worrying that I might fail a bullshit class because it has been set up like shit.

I actually feel pretty good about the second of the three chapters I have to know for my first A&P exam, so that's good.  I still have a couple of algebra homeworks to get done in the next couple of days, we'll see how those go.  I'm still quite worried about that exam; I can understand how to use the formulas fine, but remembering them is an issue.

My last class seems like it will be easy so far.

The house is full of people, with my employer's parents, her sister, her sister's husband, their four children, and two of my employer's other sister's children here for the little one's birthday.  It's going to be harder than usual to study.  :/


----------



## Foxfyre (May 31, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> *Sigh*
> Now I not only have to worry about being able to remember enough relevant information in my Algebra and A&P classes, I have to worry that my ridiculous Communications class is so poorly designed I am unable to pass it.
> 
> Students have to record themselves giving speeches in the Communications class.  We had to make a post in the first week which said, among other things, that we understand we will fail the class if we don't submit all of the assigned speeches.  Well, there is a introductory speech due tomorrow, the instructions for which weren't available until Monday.  According to the instructions, we create a PowerPoint and submit it on the school site, then we also have to record a speech on a website we access through the school site.  I went to that other website, but there is no option to record.  I went through the help section and, from what I can tell, only moderators have the option to record.  If I'm not a moderator (and I apparently am not) I can't record; if I don't record and submit my speech, I fail.
> ...



Just keep punching Montro.  Sometimes that's all we can do.


----------



## Montrovant (May 31, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > *Sigh*
> ...



The teacher for the Communications class posted and emailed to explain that the recording can't begin until tomorrow.  It would have been nice to know that earlier, considering the due date is listed as tomorrow.

I wasn't expecting this to be anything more than a BS class to fill a requirement, but I would have preferred it to be a BS class that was put together more professionally.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 31, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Kat's sister,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Kat & Mr. Kat in transition,
Hossfly's knee surgery,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition and wellness for Ringel,
Foxfyre & Hombre's foster dog Carly for wellness,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, SFC Ollie, AgainSheila, 007, and all others we hope will return.

_Through perseverance even the lowly snail made it to the Ark._


----------



## Dajjal (May 31, 2017)

Ah ! the ups and downs of fox spotting. I have been up since 5.30 am and there is not a fox in sight.
I used to suffer for my art, now I am suffering for photography.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 1, 2017)

We all have our crosses to bear Dajjal.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 1, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


We were shooting for a 10 am departure time didn't hit the road until 1:30 pm.  had to switch out the electrical connector cable from the truck to the trailer when we made it to TorC.  It's a Uhaul part that provides electrical to the trailer for the running lights, turn signals and brakes to work, when the Uhaul guy hooked me up he neglected to properly secure the cable up high so it was dragging on the pavement until one of the wires wore completely through.  Two minutes and the TorC guy had the new cable on and we were back on the road.  Finally got to Alb at 7ish, in a rain storm however the rain had stopped by the time we reached the house where the property manager left the house key hidden for us.  We unloaded what we could while we were able to still move, took showers then went to bed.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 1, 2017)

Right now we are trying to unload the Uhaul........  I'm already beat.........


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 1, 2017)

After I remodeled my bedroom I found a bunch of clothes I haven't seen let alone worn in years.  Styles now passé, redundant articles long since replaced, unaccounted for stains all meant I was headed to Goodwill with Hefty bags stuffed with clothes.

I did keep a few t shirts.  I underwent some drastic weight loss due to my diabetic condition.  So now, some of those shirts from years gone by now fit like a glove.  My new old favorite is from a place called Ralph.  Ralph, if this t shirt is to be believed, is the King of the Laundry and Dry Cleaners.  His prices cannot be beat and he offers free delivery.

I patronized Ralph when I had a project in sunny Naples, Italy.  The U.S. Navy maintains a base there.  On this base is a high school for the service men and women's children.  When they designed this high school, they put the cafeteria/gymnasium underground with a playground, painted concrete with a soccer pitch, was built on the surface out in the Neopolitan sun.  Then, in order to keep the noise of the cafeteria somewhat muffled, they sprayed asbestos containing insulation on the concrete ceiling and walls.

This, as it turns out, was a very bad idea and by 1990 they decided to correct it.  That's why I was in sunny Naples getting my laundry done at Ralph, the King of the Laundry and Dry Cleaning.

Civilians like me are given a military designation something like a fake rank.  This is so any materials or personnel can be transported with less effort on military flights servicing the base.  My designation was G5.  My understanding was that it is equivalent to a Naval Commander.  Plus, I got privileges at the Navy Exchange.

The crew doing the actual work of removing the asbestos came from Milan.  My job was to conduct air monitoring to make sure the asbestos dust was properly contained.  I also kept records of the work completed, met with base officials, kept the school staff calm and take in as much of the local culture as I could.  

I made a point of lunching with the crew everyday.  I was as interested in them and their culture as they were with me and America.  Two of the crew spoke passable English and served as translators between me and the other Italian crew members.  They  plied me with questions about family life in America.  Family is the top priority among the Italians I met.

The other priority was rock and roll music and how to make it louder from their Fiats and Opels.  Opel, by the way, marketed a compact car they called the T-Shirt.  Knowing I had some sway and NEX privledges, they began to ask me to buy them car stereos and speakers at the Navy Exchange.  They sold American products used by American servicemen and therefore, prized among the Italians.

I realized that if I bought four car stereos and six sets of Jansen speakers, my exchange privledges might come into question.  So, I started buying them popular American rock and roll groups on cassette tape.  To this day I can't hear The Black Crowes without thinking about the same music disrupting the peace and quiet of Milanese neighborhoods.

One weekend I decided to drive back up to Rome and do some sight seeing.  All I saw of Rome my first day in Italy was the airport, some roadside prostitutes, confusing highway signs and the exit ramp.  Rome, just a few hours drive north, laced there tempting me.  Me.  A guy who took three years of high school Latin.  Me.  A guy who owned every film by Fredrick Fellini.

So I got into the car at 7:00 Saturday morning and drove passed Monte Casino where the Germans held up the advance of our troops in 1944.  I saw the Appian Way and aqueduct.  I saw olive groves and fishermen casting nets for anchovies.  Finally, four hours later, I arrived at the outskirts of Rome.

The first place I wanted to see was Vatican City.  I'm not Roman Catholic, but I wanted to see the Sistine Chapel which had recently been completely restored.  I found a parking spot, no easy task, and strode into St. Peter's square.  Magnificent!  That's the best word for that experience. A. Agnificent space bathed in magnificent light and surrounded by a magnificent colonnade.

And there stood the basilica.  I shouldered my backpack and climbed the steps from the square to the front portico of the basilica.  As I approached the massive bronze doors I was stopped by a Swiss Guard.  The Swiss Guard is a bit of serendipity.  They are actually Swiss.  Their uniforms were designed by Michaelangelo no less.  They actually hold piles as weapons.

"No!" He said as he put his pike between me and the door.

"I beg your pardon?" I asked with a mixture of incredulity and trepidation.

"American?" He further asked.

"Si, American." I answered.

"No shorts in the Vatican."

I looked around.  Into the Vatican went a lovely young woman in a dress so short that her butt cheeks were 'prominent'.  With her was a little Scandinavian looking Pop squeak wearing a net wife beater and tie died spandex pants so tight I could tell that he was not Jewish.

At the time, I carried about fifty extra pounds.  I gestured toward the less than discretelydressed couple and asked the Swiss Guard "if I get a pair of pants like that, can I then get inside the basilica?"

"Yeah, sure" came hi answer.

"Look, pal.  The last thing you want is someone like me wrapped in spandex waddling around inside St. Peter's."

He shrugged.  So I walked about three blocks away and found a souvenir shop.  I bought a pair of sweatpants with "ROMA!" Stenciled down the leg.  In spite of the Roman heat that August day, I donned the new long pants and confidently walked passed by Swiss adversary and into St. Peter's.

My breath was taken away.  I stood inside and actually muttered to myself "Jesus Christ!"  And then I thought "Well, yeah."

I don't know how many of you are golfers.  I measured the distance from the front door to the high altar as a hard seven iron, an easy six if the wind was with me.  To my right stood Michaelangelo's Pieta.  Marble honed to the texture and suppleness of human skin.  I was transfixed, I was gobsmacked.  Little confessionals lined the nave each with a little sign designating the language spoken by the priest waiting inside with absolution.  Nuns and monks clad in medieval habits and robes silently walked the polishe marble floor.  Light from the windows surrounding the famous dome flooded the interior in golds and bright white. 

And I sweated with "ROMA!" along my left leg.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 1, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> After I remodeled my bedroom I found a bunch of clothes I haven't seen let alone worn in years.  Styles now passé, redundant articles long since replaced, unaccounted for stains all meant I was headed to Goodwill with Hefty bags stuffed with clothes.
> 
> I did keep a few t shirts.  I underwent some drastic weight loss due to my diabetic condition.  So now, some of those shirts from years gone by now fit like a glove.  My new old favorite is from a place called Ralph.  Ralph, if this t shirt is to be believed, is the King of the Laundry and Dry Cleaners.  His prices cannot be beat and he offers free delivery.
> 
> ...



You did what I have always wanted to do but probably never will now--visit St. Peters and see the Sistine Chapel up close and personal.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 1, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > After I remodeled my bedroom I found a bunch of clothes I haven't seen let alone worn in years.  Styles now passé, redundant articles long since replaced, unaccounted for stains all meant I was headed to Goodwill with Hefty bags stuffed with clothes.
> ...


Rome is still open Foxy!  Get there!


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 1, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > After I remodeled my bedroom I found a bunch of clothes I haven't seen let alone worn in years.  Styles now passé, redundant articles long since replaced, unaccounted for stains all meant I was headed to Goodwill with Hefty bags stuffed with clothes.
> ...



You can take a virtual tour at the following link. I went there about thirty years ago.

Sistine Chapel - Virtual Tour


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 1, 2017)

Okay, everyone can come by now and help us unload..........


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 1, 2017)

What I want to know is, are they allowed to bark in heaven? Not that I am likely to go there.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 1, 2017)

Do a little, rest for a while, do a little, rest for a while.  Much of it is being out of shape but some of it is we're now 1500 feet higher up than we were in El Paso.  The wife just went in to lay down, feeling a little light headed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 1, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Yes, I've taken the virtual tour.  But I want to BE there you know?  But as the years tick by it looks less and less likely that I ever will.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 1, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Do a little, rest for a while, do a little, rest for a while.  Much of it is being out of shape but some of it is we're now 1500 feet higher up than we were in El Paso.  The wife just went in to lay down, feeling a little light headed.



Roughly the same or just a little lower elevation than Colorado Springs though.  You'll acclimate very quickly.  Be sure you guys are staying hydrated though.  Sometimes you don't notice you're dehydrated until you start feeling bad.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 1, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Welcome home!  (hopefully for a long, long time)


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 1, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Do a little, rest for a while, do a little, rest for a while.  Much of it is being out of shape but some of it is we're now 1500 feet higher up than we were in El Paso.  The wife just went in to lay down, feeling a little light headed.
> ...


Yeah, I'm filling up with caffeine and alcohol........  That should work, right?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 1, 2017)

The cats were spooked last night but quickly started to acclimate to the new house especially now that we have some of our stuff unloaded and unpacked.  the kitchen window is one of those planter windows, guess where Giz has been spending a lot of his time.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 1, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> The cats were spooked last night but quickly started to acclimate to the new house especially now that we have some of our stuff unloaded and unpacked.  the kitchen window is one of those planter windows, guess where Giz has been spending a lot of his time.......



Albuquerque is a pretty good climate for critters I think.  Few ticks or fleas to worry about and in most parts of town you'll rarely ever see a mosquito or even a house fly.  We keep our front door standing wide open if it isn't too cold or too hot outside, and I don't need all the fingers on one hand to count the number of flies who have gotten in the house.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 1, 2017)

I find myself in unfamiliar territory today.  It seems my employer feels I make twice what I should.  I promptly gathered my stuff and left.  Got a lot of landscaping to do, an employment interview in the morning and my unemployment forms all filled out and turned in.  Will stop in another place and drop off a resume and fill out an application while I am still spiffed up.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 1, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> I find myself in unfamiliar territory today.  It seems my employer feels I make twice what I should.  I promptly gathered my stuff and left.  Got a lot of landscaping to do, an employment interview in the morning and my unemployment forms all filled out and turned in.  Will stop in another place and drop off a resume and fill out an application while I am still spiffed up.



Wow Save.  You haven't been here a lot lately so didn't know what is going on with you.  But that is pretty significant news.  We'll certainly direct some of those positive vibes your way.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 1, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> The cats were spooked last night but quickly started to acclimate to the new house especially now that we have some of our stuff unloaded and unpacked.  the kitchen window is one of those planter windows, guess where Giz has been spending a lot of his time.......



Oh speaking of the kitty cats, Albuquerque has some rather weird and stringent licensing requirements for cats and dogs, so be careful to keep them close if you let them out of the house before you get that taken care of.  I have heard the fines for violations are pretty bad.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 1, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I find myself in unfamiliar territory today.  It seems my employer feels I make twice what I should.  I promptly gathered my stuff and left.  Got a lot of landscaping to do, an employment interview in the morning and my unemployment forms all filled out and turned in.  Will stop in another place and drop off a resume and fill out an application while I am still spiffed up.
> ...



Seems to be the big topic at my house...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 1, 2017)

Realized we hadn't eaten since breakfast which was a McScummle's breakfast, hey when there's nothing in the house and it's fast.......
However we just finished off some 5Guys, now I'm stuffed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 1, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Realized we hadn't eaten since breakfast which was a McScummle's breakfast, hey when there's nothing in the house and it's fast.......
> However we just finished off some 5Guys, now I'm stuffed.



Oh yeah.  5Guys is so much more nutritious than McScummies.   Good burgers though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 1, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I suppose so.  I quit my last paying job because the management made it impossible for me to stay there.  So I went back into business for myself and finished out my professional career that way.  Have never regretted it.

But there were some stressful times in there too so I can imagine it is being discussed at your house too.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 1, 2017)

There's a neighborhood bar less than a quarter mile from the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate.  A simple concrete block building painted tan.  It sits caddie corner from a site that once occupied a commercial greenhouse.

It's been a bar forever in my memory.  The owner was also a barber and his shop was in a little addition on the north side.  I got my hair cut there a few times when I was a kid.

The bar itself was your typical neighborhood bar.  It seated about thirty.  Too small for weddings.  Football weekends with the Buckeyes every Saturday and the Steelers on Sunday.

And so that bar went from my Cub Scout days to my senior year in college.  But that was the year that bar became haunted, for me at least.

Jim Vorkonovich, not his real name, was a rambunctious guy.  He had a manner of leadership about him.  He was the coiner of slang.  He was well read and curious.  He never hesitated to end a bar fight, but I can't remember him starting one.

Vork owned his own bar in Liverpool before he turned twenty five.  He called it The Place and all my high school friends, now graduated and off creating their early adult memories, hung out there.  The music was Little Feat, Neil Young, the Allman Brothers and Led Zepplin.  A foosball table was constantly slamming out of rhythm with the stereo system.

Vork would come to Columbus for weekend visits.  I'd call the others in the ELHS diaspora and warn them that Vork was coming for the weekend.  Vork never came empty handed, but he usually brought Kessler's whiskey.

"Ya gotta drink it before the air gets to it!  It'll go bad!"  Vork said as he put the bottle on the table.  We all charged our glasses and began Vork's Lost Weekend or Dear Lord! Never Again!

Vork came to late Monday afternoon complaining about the crustiness of his eyes.  Crustaceans he called them.

Weekends like that are not to be repeated.  Vork brought mind and attitude stimulants above and beyond that rot gut Kessler's.  All the former Potters endulged and our dogs were let loose.  Cry havoc.

We laughed and cried.  We fought and sought love.  We were bloodied and we were healing.  How on God's earth we were not arrested is a miracle of modern law enforcement.

My senior year and graduation at the end of Winter Quarter.  That's what the weekend cost me.  I had to take Autumn Quarter to graduate.

Meanwhile, back in Liverpool, Vork had lost the lease at The Place and took a job tending bar down the street from Pimplebutt.  Vork ran a reasonably tight ship and the bar's reputation as a nice neighborhood place was in tact.

One easy Tuesday night as Vork was closing up someone, and I still don't know who these 37 years later, walked in and took a seat at the bar.  There were three of my high school buddies there drinking half price beers and shooting pool.

Christopher Walken and Robert DeNiro played Russian roulette in _The_ _Deer Hunter_.  If you remember the plot, three steel workers from Clariton, PA went to Vietnam.  They all got back, but they were all damaged.  The movie was actually filmed not twenty miles from East Liverpool.  Needless to say, it was a popular movie for everyone I grew up with.

Vork kept a .45 behind the bar.  I never saw it come out, but it was said he only brought it out when he was counting the night's receipts.

"Hey Vork!  Sum Mao!" called the stranger snapping off the line quoting the Vietnamese referee in the  Russian roulette scene.

At that, without further consideration, Vork put the pistol to his head and put out the Big Light right there behind the bar.  There were no services, his body was cremated and his only tribute are the fleeting memories we carry.

And that's why that bar is haunted to me, and always will be.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 1, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> There's a neighborhood bar less than a quarter mile from the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate.  A simple concrete block building painted tan.  It sits caddie corner from a site that once occupied a commercial greenhouse.
> 
> It's been a bar forever in my memory.  The owner was also a barber and his shop was in a little addition on the north side.  I got my hair cut there a few times when I was a kid.
> 
> ...



I can see why.   But he has now been memorialized in your anthology.  I hope you know how much of a treat your sharing these with us has been for me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 1, 2017)

Especially thinking of boedicca tonight. . .and sending extra prayers and positive vibes with GW's daughter as she goes to her dying friend.  And strength to the Ringels in the midst of their difficult move.

 Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Foxfyre's friend Dana and Aunt Betty,
Kat's sister,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Kat & Mr. Kat in transition,
Hossfly's knee surgery,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition and wellness for Ringel,
Foxfyre & Hombre's foster dog Carly for wellness,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, SFC Ollie, AgainSheila, 007, and all others we hope will return.

N_o matter how savage the storms, they all do pass._


----------



## Gracie (Jun 1, 2017)

I'm pooped. Might go to bed earlier tonight than I usually do. I went up and helped a friend of mine....the lady with the pit bull I did not room with and instead took this one. The apartment under her house is now empty and she wants us to take it. But...I have to pass. Not due to the pit bull either. She lives in a pretty rough neighborhood and the room is nice but very dark. And she has too many dogs. Who woulda thunk I would ever say that???

Anyway..I met the pit today. She "forgot" to lock the gate and as I was bending down petting her little dogs (6 of them), something was licking the hell out of my elbow and upper arm. It finally dawned on me that all 6 were in front of me...and none of them can reach my upper arm! I looked back....and I was being ATTACKED with a very wet tongue and a butt waggling furiously. The pit was overjoyed he had company, lol. I was pleasantly surprised. I am going back this Sunday with another friend to visit, and I am eager to meet Gizmo again and get to know him. But I still ain't moving in. I don't wanna move twice. Soon as home calls...we are outta here. So..best to stay where we are.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2017)

I hope this works. Saw it on twitter and I can't cut and paste vids from there for some reason. So...sorry if it doesn't load.

Cute Emergency on Twitter


----------



## Kat (Jun 2, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Especially thinking of boedicca tonight. . .and sending extra prayers and positive vibes with GW's daughter as she goes to her dying friend.  And strength to the Ringels in the midst of their difficult move.
> 
> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> ...




Ohhhhhh love that pic!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 2, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> The cats were spooked last night but quickly started to acclimate to the new house especially now that we have some of our stuff unloaded and unpacked.  the kitchen window is one of those planter windows, guess where Giz has been spending a lot of his time.......


In your built-in cat observation post.  What a great place to put a bird feeder in view.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 2, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> I find myself in unfamiliar territory today.  It seems my employer feels I make twice what I should.  I promptly gathered my stuff and left.  Got a lot of landscaping to do, an employment interview in the morning and my unemployment forms all filled out and turned in.  Will stop in another place and drop off a resume and fill out an application while I am still spiffed up.


Good luck, Save!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 2, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Especially thinking of boedicca tonight. . .and sending extra prayers and positive vibes with GW's daughter as she goes to her dying friend.  And strength to the Ringels in the midst of their difficult move.
> 
> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the special call out, Foxy.  The girls made it to Maryland, albeit not uneventfully.  They caught a "hop" from Kadena to Eilsen AFB in Fairbanks on a KC135 military refueling plane.  While not exactly commercial, first class accommodations, the price was right.  They were ensconced in orange webbed slings and furnished with their own personal O2 masks and parachutes.  When the A-10s came in to suck "nectar" from their flying flower, the girls were allowed to go down with the guy operating the refueling equipment and watch him "feed" those little planes.  They waited almost 24 hours for the only flight from FBK to BWI (Baltimore).  My daughter has taken on a tough task, and her daughters will be there to learn family responsibility, caring, and compassion.
Looks like the granddaughters will be coming here mid-July, or so.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 2, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Actually what is being discussed here now is the obsession the owner has with me coming in and signing papers.  Seems like he wants to hold up my last two weeks pay to have me sign some stuff.  I think he realizes some laws were violated.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 2, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The cats were spooked last night but quickly started to acclimate to the new house especially now that we have some of our stuff unloaded and unpacked.  the kitchen window is one of those planter windows, guess where Giz has been spending a lot of his time.......
> ...


I'll put the hummingbird feeder right outside of it.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 2, 2017)

Finally finished unloading the Uhaul earlier today, dropped it off then went to the Xfinity store then next door to the mini WallyWorld.  The TV and internet are working, the washer and drier are connected and I'm finally able to wash clothes, we were running out.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 2, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Oooooohh!  That will be great fun...cat watches feeder, you get to watch the cat.  And, squirrels don't bother hummingbird feeders the way they do regular bird feeders with seeds and nuts.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 2, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I have yet to see squirrels around here.  Didn't have them in El Paso either.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 2, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I wouldn't consider that a bad thing.  I go on regular safari around my place because those fuzzy rats can do some serious damage.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 2, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



If I were you, I would consider myself in a position of power on this one.  Don't give anything away.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 2, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Mostly ground or rock squirrels here in town.  I've never seen one in our neighborhood but they do show up in my aunt's neighborhood.  And apparently they can become abundant as there are several squirrel removal services in town.  Very occasionally you'll see a red squirrel too.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 2, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Oh I won't.  I really missed my calling as an attorney.  So far I have three EPA violations and a federal labor law they are working on.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 2, 2017)

The TV cable box kept freezing up and rebooting, checked all the connections, everything looked fine, call Comcast service, they checked via their cable, everything looked normal.........  I figured either the brand new splitter was going bad or one of the TV's inputs was going bad.  Switched from HDMI 1 to HDMI 2, no more problem so it looks like my 2 year old TV already has an input problem...........

Nope, just froze and rebooted again in HDMI 2.  Time to replace the splitter.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 2, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> The TV cable box kept freezing up and rebooting, checked all the connections, everything looked fine, call Comcast service, they checked via their cable, everything looked normal.........  I figured either the brand new splitter was going bad or one of the TV's inputs was going bad.  Switched from HDMI 1 to HDMI 2, no more problem so it looks like my 2 year old TV already has an input problem...........
> 
> Nope, just froze and rebooted again in HDMI 2.  Time to replace the splitter.........


Think I found the source of the problem, the cable from the splitter to the TV wasn't screwed all the way on like it looked like at first, made sure it was properly connected and now all I have to do is wait and see if it happens again.

Yup, again so it is the splitter.  Took it off, moved the modem to another room and so far no problems.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 2, 2017)

Last Christmas, I got the little one a necklace with her name on it written in cursive.  She was at her dad's on Christmas Eve and came home Christmas Day.  One of the presents she brought home was a necklace from her Nanna; the same necklace with her name on it, although the one I got her was gold and the one Nanna got her was silver.

Today the little one got to open a present early.  It was a skateboard from her Nanna.  The exact same skateboard I got her, except the one from Nanna is pink and the one from me is purple.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 2, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> The TV cable box kept freezing up and rebooting, checked all the connections, everything looked fine, call Comcast service, they checked via their cable, everything looked normal.........  I figured either the brand new splitter was going bad or one of the TV's inputs was going bad.  Switched from HDMI 1 to HDMI 2, no more problem so it looks like my 2 year old TV already has an input problem...........
> 
> Nope, just froze and rebooted again in HDMI 2.  Time to replace the splitter.........



I'm glad you know what a splitter is and how to replace it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 2, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Last Christmas, I got the little one a necklace with her name on it written in cursive.  She was at her dad's on Christmas Eve and came home Christmas Day.  One of the presents she brought home was a necklace from her Nanna; the same necklace with her name on it, although the one I got her was gold and the one Nanna got her was silver.
> 
> Today the little one got to open a present early.  It was a skateboard from her Nanna.  The exact same skateboard I got her, except the one from Nanna is pink and the one from me is purple.



Oh shoot Montro.  I know you are disappointed.  But maybe with two skateboards she will have something to do with a friend?


----------



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2017)

Well, this is going to be interesting. Housemate has two big cherry trees in the back yard and they are all dropping off from ripeness. So..MrGracie and I went out and gathered a big bucket full and tomorrow..HE said HE is going to make a cherry pie.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 2, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Well, this is going to be interesting. Housemate has two big cherry trees in the back yard and they are all dropping off from ripeness. So..MrGracie and I went out and gathered a big bucket full and tomorrow..HE said HE is going to make a cherry pie.



Just make sure he washes his hands first!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 2, 2017)

Happy Saturday, Coffee Shop!


----------



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2017)

Oh, I so miss my beach. And my yard. And my pets. And my stuff! I had a run down memory lane in another thread. Now I am all bummed.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 2, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Oh, I so miss my beach. And my yard. And my pets. And my stuff! I had a run down memory lane in another thread. Now I am all bummed.



Yeah, it sucks that things change.  Believe me, there are a lot of things I miss and wish I could have back.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 3, 2017)

I hear ya.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 3, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Last Christmas, I got the little one a necklace with her name on it written in cursive.  She was at her dad's on Christmas Eve and came home Christmas Day.  One of the presents she brought home was a necklace from her Nanna; the same necklace with her name on it, although the one I got her was gold and the one Nanna got her was silver.
> ...



I mentioned that to her as well; now when she has a play date, they can both skateboard.

It's still disappointing, though.  At least this time, the little one has been asking for a skateboard for her birthday.  At Christmas, it was just a freaky coincidence; the little one hadn't asked for a necklace with her name (not that I remember, anyway), and I never discussed it with her Nanna, it just happened that we both picked the same one as a good gift.  

Hopefully it won't happen again this upcoming Christmas.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## saveliberty (Jun 3, 2017)

So is that a paint by numbers cat?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 3, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Last Christmas, I got the little one a necklace with her name on it written in cursive.  She was at her dad's on Christmas Eve and came home Christmas Day.  One of the presents she brought home was a necklace from her Nanna; the same necklace with her name on it, although the one I got her was gold and the one Nanna got her was silver.
> 
> Today the little one got to open a present early.  It was a skateboard from her Nanna.  The exact same skateboard I got her, except the one from Nanna is pink and the one from me is purple.


You missed your calling.  Maybe you should enlist as a foster-nanna?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 3, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Well, this is going to be interesting. Housemate has two big cherry trees in the back yard and they are all dropping off from ripeness. So..MrGracie and I went out and gathered a big bucket full and tomorrow..HE said HE is going to make a cherry pie.


"HE" who?  Mr. G. or the housemate?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 3, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Well, this is going to be interesting. Housemate has two big cherry trees in the back yard and they are all dropping off from ripeness. So..MrGracie and I went out and gathered a big bucket full and tomorrow..HE said HE is going to make a cherry pie.
> ...


Might not be a bad idea to make sure he pits those cherries first, too.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 3, 2017)

MrG made his FIRST cherry pie from the cherries we got off the tree. Turned out GREAT! Took a pic of it


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 3, 2017)

Gracie said:


> MrG made his FIRST cherry pie from the cherries we got off the tree. Turned out GREAT! Took a pic of it


I want a piece!  You'll have to eat it for me, though.  That does look yummy.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 3, 2017)

I forgot the name of the cherries...but they are really dark DARK red. And very sweet straight off the stem. I did the pitting, he did the rest. Only thing he didn't make was the dough. We had to use another pie shell and cut it in strips cuz the store didn't have any flat dough...just pre shaped. We got 'nilla ice cream to eat it with, too. *Slurp*


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 4, 2017)

This afternoon we got the word that they have a heart for Dana and she would be going to surgery within 12 hours of that time.  Extra prayers and positive vibes sent her way will be most appreciated.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 4, 2017)

YAY!!!! And yes...lots of prayers for her!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 4, 2017)

Tonight my thoughts are with Dana, the surgical team, and the family whose loved one cared enough to donate that heart.  Prayers and positive vibes from our night owls will be much appreciated.

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Kat & Mr. Kat in transition,
Hossfly's knee surgery,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition and wellness for Ringel,
Foxfyre & Hombre's foster dog Carly for wellness,
Dana!!!!  (Foxfyre's friend receiving a heart transplant tonight.)
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, SFC Ollie, AgainSheila, 007, and all others we hope will return.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 4, 2017)

Gracie said:


> MrG made his FIRST cherry pie from the cherries we got off the tree. Turned out GREAT! Took a pic of it



Well as my Great Aunt Evie used to say:  A man who cooks is sooooo sexy!  A woman who cooks is tired.


----------



## Sbiker (Jun 4, 2017)

Hello all!!!

Damn, the weather coming more interesting than politics...
The SNOW. 2nd of June. In Moscow!!! When the snow was at 1st of May, in year of Chernobyl, it was unusual... But in June!!!

So, before it we have a great hurricane here - a lots of broken trees, roofs and turned trash containers... ALso a lots of broken cars (by fallen trees). The hurricane came to Moscow from west, broken the pyramid, got a roof from government building (yes, stop to talk, let's work!) and also got a crux from Novodevichiy monastery - I think, God doesn't approves of transfer to Church property an Isaakievsky Cathedral in St. Petersburg... Priests became too impudent and scary, taking in property an objects of culture like hungry worms... So, now, 4th f June - a cold like in early April, I'm sitting and drinking hot coffee instead of cold beer - what would be more annoying?


----------



## Sbiker (Jun 4, 2017)

Or maybe hot tea? I know recipe of Soviet tea, Dajjal would be chocked. Because it prepared in teapot or another container already sweet.  During Soviet time it was a good drink in trains with this type of glasses:


But outside the trains people usually drink tea from faceted glasses without coaster. It was a "worker style" or "business style" )) At home people, offcourse, preferred a cups...


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 4, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



What a coincidence.  You will have to ask her what she is planning on getting so that it doesn't happen again.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 4, 2017)

Gracie said:


> MrG made his FIRST cherry pie from the cherries we got off the tree. Turned out GREAT! Took a pic of it



I thought you meant the roommate was making it, hence my comment about hand washing.    Looks delicious!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 4, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> This afternoon we got the word that they have a heart for Dana and she would be going to surgery within 12 hours of that time.  Extra prayers and positive vibes sent her way will be most appreciated.



Best wishes heading her way!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 4, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Hello all!!!
> 
> Damn, the weather coming more interesting than politics...
> The SNOW. 2nd of June. In Moscow!!! When the snow was at 1st of May, in year of Chernobyl, it was unusual... But in June!!!
> ...



That is terrible.  Here I am complaining about the rain, but snow???  Yuck.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 4, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Hello all!!!
> 
> Damn, the weather coming more interesting than politics...
> The SNOW. 2nd of June. In Moscow!!! When the snow was at 1st of May, in year of Chernobyl, it was unusual... But in June!!!
> ...



Wow.  We are having unusually mild weather for what is often our hottest month here, but snow in June?   I just looked and your low temps this month are supposed to be around 55f - 13c.  Very weird.  Hope you came through the bad storm unscathed though.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 4, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Well, this is going to be interesting. Housemate has two big cherry trees in the back yard and they are all dropping off from ripeness. So..MrGracie and I went out and gathered a big bucket full and tomorrow..HE said HE is going to make a cherry pie.






Hmmmmmm.......cherry pie.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 4, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all!!!
> ...



Our weather in is the 80s......but our A/C is broken.    Plus, there's 15 people in the house because of family visiting for the little one's birthday.  So I have a house full of people, no A/C making it damned hot inside, and 2 proctored exams next week to study for, on top of normal weekly classwork.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 4, 2017)

Clean clothes and bedding (yesterday), getting the towels done today....... finally.........  Been busy, or as busy as acclimation will allow unpacking and organizing what was in the vehicles and Uhaul trailer.  there's a shed out back, has a little left in it from the owner and needed serious cleaning so I took care of that yesterday so as to have more space for storage until we can get to that stuff and pare down even more.  Kinda interesting coming from a 2400 SF house to a 1600 SF house, the kitchen is half the size as the one in El Paso as are most of the rooms but at least this house isn't falling apart.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 4, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


No fun.  Back in Virginia our A/C broke when it was in the upper 90s with 80% humidity........  Hope you get yours fixed quickly.


----------



## Sbiker (Jun 4, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all!!!
> ...



A few snow, with rain. But in JUNE!!!


----------



## Sbiker (Jun 4, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all!!!
> ...



There's no storm now, only cold weather, which kills any wishes to do something


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 4, 2017)

Someone posted a photo of a McDonald’s billboard near Raton, New Mexico.





PHOTO: McDonald’s billboard joke goes viral


----------



## Sbiker (Jun 4, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



Damn... Do you know a joke about student's hell?


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 4, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> This afternoon we got the word that they have a heart for Dana and she would be going to surgery within 12 hours of that time.  Extra prayers and positive vibes sent her way will be most appreciated.


Best wishes, Dana!  You should be home with Carly very soon.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 4, 2017)

blackhawk said:


> View attachment 130971


Only for you saps!  My weekend starts Sun night and continues until midnight, Wed.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 4, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


Here, it's almost hotter than the hubs of hell, about 16 C (60 F).  It's overcast with rain forecast, so it's a little cooler feeling than when the sun beats down on us.


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 4, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 130971
> ...


Showoff.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 4, 2017)

blackhawk said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


I do like my 4/10 shifts.  And I don't have to contend with weekend traffic, or any traffic because I work graves!  Yup, showoff!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 4, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > This afternoon we got the word that they have a heart for Dana and she would be going to surgery within 12 hours of that time.  Extra prayers and positive vibes sent her way will be most appreciated.
> ...



Probably four to six months.  She has a long haul of monitoring and rehab still in Salt Lake.  But she's out of surgery and recovery and is resting comfortably in ICU.  The reports we're getting from SLC are that it all went well and she is doing well.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 4, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Still, best wishes and most positive vibes still coming her way.  I surely hope she pulls through.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 4, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



It might not be so bad, but I'm used to the A/C being set at 72.  I find it hot when the house gets to 78.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 4, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


In El Paso we wouldn't crank up the swamps until the temps reached 85 degrees, at 95 degrees we would turn on the A/C window units, swamps typically only cool the house 10 degrees cooler than the outside.  This house has A/C, we turned it on when it hit 90 degrees today but have it set at 79 degrees.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 4, 2017)

The one thing I found strange when we moved down to the southwest is many of the older houses have the laundry hook ups in the garage, this house is no different so it's hot in the summer and cold in the winter when doing laundry.


----------



## Sbiker (Jun 4, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 130971
> ...



My "weekstart" is beginning now


----------



## task0778 (Jun 4, 2017)

1,000 posts!  Woohoo, can I buy a round of drinks please?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 4, 2017)

Gin & Tonic in a bucket, pls... NFL


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 4, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Kat & Mr. Kat in transition,
Hossfly's knee surgery,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition and wellness for Ringel,
Foxfyre & Hombre's foster dog Carly for wellness,
Dana!!!! (Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant.)
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, SFC Ollie, AgainSheila, 007, and all others we hope will return.

_We can't go back for a brand new start, but we can start from now and make a brand new ending._


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 5, 2017)

Good morning coffee shoppers.  Went with the stepson this morning to sign up for classes for his first semester of college courses.  He begins on August 21st.  

Exciting times.....I remember how I felt doing the same many years ago.  As they say at NASA.....He's ready to launch!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 5, 2017)

Five more weeks until vacation!  I'm so ready to get away from the house...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 5, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Five more weeks until vacation!  I'm so ready to get away from the house...



Where are you going on vacation this time? Do the resident dogs and kitty cat go with you?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 5, 2017)

Going to Hawaii from July 11-25.  Dogs and cats will be staying home.  I could use a little advice on fashion from those of you in the know.  I plan to wear my sandals and a toga but I'm confused.  If I go out to supper after 6 pm at a fancy restaurant, should I wear a wreath of olive leaves on my noggin or is going with my head uncovered acceptable?  Somebody give me a clue please.  Is a white toga acceptable after 6 pm or do I need to wear a more formal black toga after 6 pm when going out to dine?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 5, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Going to Hawaii from July 11-25.  Dogs and cats will be staying home.  I could use a little advice on fashion from those of you in the know.  I plan to wear my sandals and a toga but I'm confused.  If I go out to supper after 6 pm at a fancy restaurant, should I wear a wreath of olive leaves on my noggin or is going with my head uncovered acceptable?  Somebody give me a clue please.  Is a white toga acceptable after 6 pm or do I need to wear a more formal black toga after 6 pm when going out to dine?



I've never been to Hawaii, but I only have one wardrobe so such choices are over my pay grade.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 5, 2017)

I don't believe it, bastard neighbours have filled in a foxes hole. I just hope they have not buried the cubs alive.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 5, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Going to Hawaii from July 11-25. Dogs and cats will be staying home. I could use a little advice on fashion from those of you in the know. I plan to wear my sandals and a toga but I'm confused. If I go out to supper after 6 pm at a fancy restaurant, should I wear a wreath of olive leaves on my noggin or is going with my head uncovered acceptable? Somebody give me a clue please. Is a white toga acceptable after 6 pm or do I need to wear a more formal black toga after 6 pm when going out to dine?







Might I add that a JD Green baseball cap would be dashing anytime of the day...


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 5, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> As they say at NASA.....*He's ready to launch*!



That is exactly what my Prom date said about me...


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 5, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > As they say at NASA.....*He's ready to launch*!
> ...




Isn't that true of every 18 year old guy?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 5, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Going to Hawaii from July 11-25.  Dogs and cats will be staying home.  I could use a little advice on fashion from those of you in the know.  I plan to wear my sandals and a toga but I'm confused.  If I go out to supper after 6 pm at a fancy restaurant, should I wear a wreath of olive leaves on my noggin or is going with my head uncovered acceptable?  Somebody give me a clue please.  Is a white toga acceptable after 6 pm or do I need to wear a more formal black toga after 6 pm when going out to dine?





Sounds like a great trip.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 5, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Going to Hawaii from July 11-25.  Dogs and cats will be staying home.  I could use a little advice on fashion from those of you in the know.  I plan to wear my sandals and a toga but I'm confused.  If I go out to supper after 6 pm at a fancy restaurant, should I wear a wreath of olive leaves on my noggin or is going with my head uncovered acceptable?  Somebody give me a clue please.  Is a white toga acceptable after 6 pm or do I need to wear a more formal black toga after 6 pm when going out to dine?


Dress as you please. Thats what they ALL do. Overdress...you will be laughed at.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 5, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


Your work Monday through Friday, with Saturday and Sunday off?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 5, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> I don't believe it, bastard neighbours have filled in a foxes hole. I just hope they have not buried the cubs alive.


Is there any way for you to make sure they haven't done that?  How horrible if they did.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 5, 2017)

[deep sigh]
So, I'm taking a last few minutes to visit here before I got out to start cutting down trees where I would rather have a barn.  The partner is here, he's got the chain saw and is sharpening blades.  Suddenly, I hear a tremendous crashing from the kitchen.  Partner wants to know whether I have a mop?  Why a mop, I ask.  He's knocked over the Berkey water filter, which I just filled.  Now there's at least a quarter inch of water flooding over the kitchen floor.  Mop?  No, I grab a pile of towels and start flinging them down as dams to stop the flood before it gets to the wood floor in the living room.  There's at least five gallons of water, all over the place.  Ah, well...I _was_ planning on mopping the floors this weekend, now I have a head start...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 5, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Going to Hawaii from July 11-25.  Dogs and cats will be staying home.  I could use a little advice on fashion from those of you in the know.  I plan to wear my sandals and a toga but I'm confused.  If I go out to supper after 6 pm at a fancy restaurant, should I wear a wreath of olive leaves on my noggin or is going with my head uncovered acceptable?  Somebody give me a clue please.  Is a white toga acceptable after 6 pm or do I need to wear a more formal black toga after 6 pm when going out to dine?



Now I remember you mentioning a Hawaii trip awhile back.  But I'm getting older and tend to forget things now and then.   It does sound great though.  And we'll expect a full report.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 5, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Going to Hawaii from July 11-25. Dogs and cats will be staying home. I could use a little advice on fashion from those of you in the know. I plan to wear my sandals and a toga but I'm confused. If I go out to supper after 6 pm at a fancy restaurant, should I wear a wreath of olive leaves on my noggin or is going with my head uncovered acceptable? Somebody give me a clue please. Is a white toga acceptable after 6 pm or do I need to wear a more formal black toga after 6 pm when going out to dine?
> ...



Perfect.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 5, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Kat & Mr. Kat in transition,
Hossfly's knee surgery,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition and wellness for Ringel,
Foxfyre & Hombre's foster dog Carly for wellness,
Dana!!!! (Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant.)
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, SFC Ollie, AgainSheila, 007, and all others we hope will return.


----------



## Sbiker (Jun 6, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Yes, usually at this schedule. With some Saturdays, if it needs...

P.S. Hmm, I don't like Ayn Rand so much, but as I see - she's a wonderful source of citations!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 6, 2017)

Well, a busy day at an end.  A younger colleague of ours showed up this afternoon.  He helped strip the limbs off of several trees we'd fallen, then he took over the chipper/shredder for a spell.  Of course, it's no fun until the backhoe is fired up and used to move the bigger trees into a stack.  This kid wanted to dig up some stumps and winch a couple of older trees into place to start their transformation to BTUs for this coming winter.  At 33, he's half my partner's age, and I guess wisdom isn't everything.
I managed a few burnt offerings, teriyaki chicken off the grill with grilled veggies and coleslaw.  Cooking is one of my primary duties around the joint.  
Tomorrow, a few more trees will come down and we'll keep processing lumber.  There's a great deal to get done before we can build the little barn we need.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 6, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I don't believe it, bastard neighbours have filled in a foxes hole. I just hope they have not buried the cubs alive.
> ...


That was last night and I considered going to their door and asking them about it, but I thought the better of it.
I was wondering if they would dig their way out overnight, but the flower bed has not been disturbed today.
I just hope the cubs were not down there.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## Dajjal (Jun 6, 2017)

The other surviving fox family came out in daylight today, and I got some good pictures. Although I am still waiting for the money shot. (A very good picture). I got a lot of pictures with the adults playing with cubs.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 6, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


I like Ayn Rand very much.  She celebrated the individual and condemned government interference in free development of talent, skills, resources, and industry.  Objectivisim places the responsibility for each person's success, or failure, in their own hands.  Unfortunately, she proved all-to-prophetic in her depiction of how government interference would affect social development.
I also really like Robert Heinlein.  Have you read much Heinlein?


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## blackhawk (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## Dajjal (Jun 6, 2017)

Well ! I just saw three adult foxes playing with each other in the garden where the neighbours filled in the fox hole, but I saw no cubs. The adults did not seem bothered ,and they have made no attempt to dig up the hole, so I don't know what to think. If I was sure the neighbours had buried the cubs alive I would have confronted them and told them if they did not dig them up I would send for the RSPCA (Royal society for the protection of cruelty to animals). But without being sure I cannot make that much trouble, and by now it is too late as the cubs would probably have suffocated.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 6, 2017)

I'm feeling pretty good about my first A&P exam on Thursday.  I was worried about the 70-80 veins and arteries I need to be able to label, but thankfully, many of them have names that let me know about where to find them.  I'm cramming for that test today and tomorrow.

The stupid Cultural Diversity in Communications class is annoying me to no end.  It's funny how a communications based class has such poorly communicated instructions.  I have to record myself giving a speech in front of an audience of 5 this week.  I don't have any friends that live close to me, so getting 5 adults together is pretty difficult for me.  I'll be using at least 1 or 2 kids as part of my audience.  I'll have to go with my employer to her parents' house tomorrow and record it there, using them as audience members.  I don't care for public speaking, and I'd rather be studying my A&P and algebra than wasting time on this silly prerequisite class.  I'll just throw a little speech together and not worry overly much about how good it is; as long as I get a C in this class, that's fine.  

My Database Management Systems class is boring me to tears.  This is one of the reasons I chose against trying to get into programming as a career: learning about computer languages, at least through the online classes I've taken, is mind-numbing.

At least we got the A/C fixed.  I don't have to sweat my way through the day, and can be relatively comfortable during my two proctored exams this week.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 7, 2017)

90 today. Probably the same where CeeCee is. I loathe hot weather like this.

Meanwhile..where you at, Ceecee? All well with you?


----------



## Sbiker (Jun 7, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I do love Robert Heinlein and have read much of his books (and periodically re-read )) Objectivism is not a single idea, claimed a responsibility of persons for own success. But opposition of "creative" person to society is not a good idea. It's interesting, how different Ayn Rand percieved in US and in Russia, but as a raiser of question "How much each person could do against society" she's not alone, there are a lot of authors, from Dostoevsky to Efremov, raised the same problem...
At my sight, ideas of Ayn Rand - typical ideas of liberals, who lose the revolution and country 100 years ago... History showed, communism, as ideology, was more progressive... and, ironically, got the main problem of Ayn Rand's ideology at the end. It's not a bad idea, some "atlants" could rule of people progress, according with their high morals. The main problem - WHERE we can find people with such high morals, enough for successful rule of our sophisticated world? 

P.S. Oldman Heinlein knew the construction of US society very good... But it's interesting to read, how he tried to apply his knowledges to Moscow life, organized by different principles  ))))


----------



## Sbiker (Jun 7, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I'm feeling pretty good about my first A&P exam on Thursday.  I was worried about the 70-80 veins and arteries I need to be able to label, but thankfully, many of them have names that let me know about where to find them.  I'm cramming for that test today and tomorrow.
> 
> The stupid Cultural Diversity in Communications class is annoying me to no end.  It's funny how a communications based class has such poorly communicated instructions.  I have to record myself giving a speech in front of an audience of 5 this week.  I don't have any friends that live close to me, so getting 5 adults together is pretty difficult for me.  I'll be using at least 1 or 2 kids as part of my audience.  I'll have to go with my employer to her parents' house tomorrow and record it there, using them as audience members.  I don't care for public speaking, and I'd rather be studying my A&P and algebra than wasting time on this silly prerequisite class.  I'll just throw a little speech together and not worry overly much about how good it is; as long as I get a C in this class, that's fine.
> 
> ...



What? How the DBMS systems can be so boring? It's a relatively simple thing, which allows you to rule the world! Maybe, your learning program not cleaned by things, not actual in current practice? If you'll find a right source, you could easily become a guru of Data Management! )) At least, for support greately your current way of career...


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 7, 2017)

I am so angry about the weather!  It has been raining and NO sun for like a week now.  My flowers that I just planted last week are dying.  They are getting WAY too much water and not nearly enough sun.  They look all soggy and shriveled up.  

I don't know how much more of this I can take!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 7, 2017)

Not to mention, the rain just beat the heck out of the poor flowers!  They are all torn and so sad looking.  Where is the SUN?


----------



## Sbiker (Jun 7, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Not to mention, the rain just beat the heck out of the poor flowers!  They are all torn and so sad looking.  Where is the SUN?



I think, in the center of Solar System.. I cannot tell more definitely because of rainy and snowy clouds above my head...

Maybe it could be nuclear war somewhere near a North Korea, and media don't tell nothing about it, and we just observing a start of nuclear winter?


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 7, 2017)

Temperatures are also below normal.  It has only been in the 50s.  Partly cloudy today and tomorrow, more rain on Friday.  I hate spring.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 7, 2017)

They SAY we will see some sun today but it still really overcast here.  It's so depressing.


----------



## williepete (Jun 7, 2017)

Took advantage of the cool of the morning just now to do a bit of yard work before class. By the time Wifey came out to go to work, it was already muggy. Got a goodly bit done though. Hauled some brush to the curb and trimmed a few shrubs and trees.


----------



## Sbiker (Jun 7, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> They SAY we will see some sun today but it still really overcast here.  It's so depressing.



Jounalism and news-making are becoming less responsible of information day-by-day..


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 7, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > They SAY we will see some sun today but it still really overcast here.  It's so depressing.
> ...



I suppose it's a bit harder to be accurate on a weather forecast than telling the facts on the news though.  Anyways, I still hate the weather people!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 7, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Those weather people are never right!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 7, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



The sun had BETTER come out today, or else I am boycotting the weather!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 7, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



The weather just called, said to tell you they don't care. They do what they want.


----------



## Sbiker (Jun 7, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



What's the reason of their existance? To calibrate a lies by them?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 7, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I'm really not sure! 

Oh crap, it's raining already and the grass is still growing.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 7, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Well, if the weather was smart, it would run away from me before I kick it's arse!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 7, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



They are trying to help, I suppose.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 7, 2017)

Best picture so far today, out of 21 shots. I am lucky they come out in daylight.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 7, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Temperatures are also below normal.  It has only been in the 50s.  Partly cloudy today and tomorrow, more rain on Friday.  I hate spring.



According to the weather reports here, you guys are supposed to be having record heat?  I find it rather remarkable that a lady in Massachusetts and a guy in Moscow are sharing their contempt for the same weather here in the Coffee Shop. 

I tend to agree that weather reporting isn't what you would call an exact science.  I do believe they put 10 guys called meteorologists in a room and they vote.  If 6 of them say it is going to rain and 4 of them say it won't, you have a 60% chance of rain, etc.

On the other hand, Gracie is sweltering in 90 degree temperatures in northern California while we on the high desert in New Mexico are enjoying our unusually cool 90 degree summer weather here.

It's all relative I think.


----------



## Sbiker (Jun 7, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Temperatures are also below normal.  It has only been in the 50s.  Partly cloudy today and tomorrow, more rain on Friday.  I hate spring.
> ...



Yes, Einstein thought the same. Time is flowing relatively, depending on what side of toilet door you're seeing


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 7, 2017)

The movers finally finished unloading the 29 foot trailer.  They showed up yesterday and worked for 2 1/2 hours but what we didn't know is the El Paso Estes depot took the ramp out because it's supposed to stay at that depot so I had to call the Albuquerque depot to deliver us a ramp which didn't arrive at the house almost 4 hours later.  Now we have a house full of boxes and stuff and the real work begins.......  I'll be taking bids for household items........


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 7, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I'm feeling pretty good about my first A&P exam on Thursday.  I was worried about the 70-80 veins and arteries I need to be able to label, but thankfully, many of them have names that let me know about where to find them.  I'm cramming for that test today and tomorrow.
> 
> The stupid Cultural Diversity in Communications class is annoying me to no end.  It's funny how a communications based class has such poorly communicated instructions.  I have to record myself giving a speech in front of an audience of 5 this week.  I don't have any friends that live close to me, so getting 5 adults together is pretty difficult for me.  I'll be using at least 1 or 2 kids as part of my audience.  I'll have to go with my employer to her parents' house tomorrow and record it there, using them as audience members.  I don't care for public speaking, and I'd rather be studying my A&P and algebra than wasting time on this silly prerequisite class.  I'll just throw a little speech together and not worry overly much about how good it is; as long as I get a C in this class, that's fine.
> 
> ...


Makes me so glad that I'm on the other side of the podium.  If my students nap through class, or watch youtube videos while I lecture, it's on them.  Maybe I should quit posting my Powerpoint lectures to Blackboard?
P.S. Public speaking is no thang!  I can talk to a who auditorium of people for hours!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 7, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



Dostoevsky, I have read, I'm not familiar with Efremov (I'll have to look him up).  Ayn Rand was a Soviet ex-pat, so I don't wonder she would be viewed somewhat differently here than in Russia.  One difference is reflected in your observation the Rand's ideas are typical of liberals.  Liberal/progressives here absolutely hate her because she promotes the achievement of the individual over the collective.  And, yes, it would be something refreshing to find persons of high morals who could assume leadership.  But we would still need the majority of other people to have high morals, as well.
Heinlein's earlier work was far more entertaining, later, he became a little "preachy".  I don't mind.  Many of his stories have played a great part in my own social and moral development.  "Time Enough for Love" especially has had influence on my life philosophy.
Do you read James Michener?  His book "The Drifters" is probably the biggest reason I joined the Army.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 7, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 131519
> 
> Best picture so far today, out of 21 shots. I am lucky they come out in daylight.


Mom looks so relaxed!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 7, 2017)

Well, as usual, I didn't get nearly as much done as I wanted to, but I have a load of old, nasty roots, twigs, rotted wood, etc, on the truck.  They have free wood days through the summer at the municipal dump, so I'll be stopping there on the way home from work tomorrow.  I'm trying to clean up our fire hazard in Willow.  Unfortunately, my partner has never made a mess he thought he should clean up.  At least half my load is old birch bark left over from his splitting firewood.  
It's been pretty hot here, around 65 the last few afternoons.  Rain is welcome because the overcast cools things off and because moisture decreases the fire hazard.  Unfortunately, overcast means poor charging from the solar panels.  Since I charge my electric fences with solar, I hope there's enough energy to keep the goats in their pen.  They seem very respectful of the electrics.


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 7, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton - I get a photo every day of somewhere in the world from www.dailyoverview.com 

Today's picture is a little village of Pama Austria.


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 7, 2017)

Finally getting to see the knee doctor tomorrow morning. (8th) Hoping to get the knee replacement soon. About noon will head for Ft Hood for annual 1st Cavalry Division reunion. Be back here in Cow Town Sunday evening.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 7, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 131519
> 
> Best picture so far today, out of 21 shots. I am lucky they come out in daylight.



Oh, the baby foxes are so cute!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 7, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Temperatures are also below normal.  It has only been in the 50s.  Partly cloudy today and tomorrow, more rain on Friday.  I hate spring.
> ...



We haven't had any nice summery weather since last week!  It's been just awful.  The sun did come out today and stayed out for the whole day.  I was SO grateful to see the big orange eyeball in the sky!    My flowers were too!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 8, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Kat & Mr. Kat in transition,
Hossfly's knee surgery,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition and wellness for Ringel,
Foxfyre & Hombre's foster dog Carly for wellness,
Dana!!!! (Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant.)
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, SFC Ollie, AgainSheila, 007, and all others we hope will return.

_The sun always does come out again.  But if there was no rain, we would not appreciate it so much._


----------



## Sbiker (Jun 8, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



http://www.zaytsev.com/Efremov Andromeda.pdf - version on English. I've read it in an age of 7-8 years - it was a real awesome for me... But at first time I've read only chapters about space adventures, excluding Earth line )) I think, it's a book, made my outlook maybe for all life, ad least from childhood till current days...

The Ayn Rand ideas about individual strength and responsibility are not unique. Communist ideologist tried to advance individual responsibility too - the main question of Russian revolution, divided Russian on red and white, in fact, sounded not "can the people be individualist" but "WHO can be individualist" (and as second - which responsibilities he must have ). Maybe, I'm not so objective, because this revolution, in fact, not ended and "whites" want to replay history by all means, but I consider Ayn Rand as a part of "whites", which think, no one, except nobles, can be "free and individualistic". She don't speak about it directly, but I'm in "red" team, considering "anyone can be strong and individualistic, regardles of in which family he was born". But, offcourse, every people is responsible in the face of society and must not conflict with collective "because he is noble and have rights to do it"  

About Heinlein - I've read a lot of his books. "History of future" - a lot of novels. "Space Patrol", some novels from Moon cycle, a several stories for children... And about Lazarus Long - from  Methuselah's Children to "Sail Beyond The Sunset" (the last I'm reading now, by several pages in e-version )) 
About Michener - I didn't knew about them till this moment, but it seems to be interesting... I'll try to find "Drifters"


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 8, 2017)

Has it really been 2 weeks?
Wow!
Anyhow, hopefully I'll catch up a bit at a time. I'll try to catch y'all up a bit first.
I've graduated from 99% wheel chair to 90% crutches and then to 75% cane and 25% can't find the damned thing so I walk un-aided.
The leg still swells up if I'm upright more than a few hours but the bone pain is gone. The gabapentin for the neuropathy is losing it's affectiveness but I have found CBD oil that I take orally and in a vape. I am 99% pain free if I keep my load where it needs to be. It ain't cheap, but it does work for me.

A TV commercial that warned patients to notify their doctor if they've received an organ transplant got me thinking about 2 women who have been very important to me; one a donor and one a recipient of a liver transplant.
I wrote this, obviously, to  the woman who has rebuilt her life after selling everything she had built to pay for a new liver. It's a tale of two remarkable women. Forgive me if I omit identifiers.

Jamie
I was just laying here, thinking about getting dressed and doing something productive and at essentially the same time, you and Maryanne came to mind.
Maryanne was a hippy/flower child until around 30 when she was abducted and raped, tied up and thrown in a pond. She was able to somehow kick herself to shore. (much like Jamie gave everything to survive)
Her whole focus changed. She no longer was the shy demure stay at home mother. In 2 years, she had a black belt in Tai Quando and packed a .44 magnum. Hell she even bought a couple of bras and got a job
I met her just after the rape and she and her husband and my wife and I became very close friends.
As Maryanne became emotionally stronger, her physical and inner beauty and new found confidence caused me to fall in love with her. The problem was we were all best friends and she and I were in love with our spouses.
We spoke of it once, kissed once and vowed to never go any farther.
Fast forward 5 years Her marriage was stressed by a severely handicapped son and her confidence. Her husband Frank would have preferred she had stayed the easily controlled flower child
Maryanne filed for divorce and she and the kids moved out. Frank was livid. The Italian macho shit would not allow him to accept failure at anything, much less lose his family.
At this point, Their 2 children are 16 (daughter) and 13 (son) The boy could not walk or stand speak, feed himself. He basically sat in a wheel chair  and made sounds. He did respond and would laugh at childish jokes... think a 3 year old.
Maryanne brought the kids to the house once a week and stayed while they visited with their father. The visits mostly became an argument between the parents.
Well, one Wednesday, Maryanne got to the house just before Frank got in from work. Always cautious, Maryanne brought Adrian inside and asked Lisa to move her car to the end of the drive so she could leave if Frank went off the deep end.
Well, he did. While the only witness able to communicate was outside moving cars in the drive, there was a single gunshot. My love, my soulmate was shot in her left temple.
She was declared brain dead and kept on life support while transplant teams were assembled and recipients readied. I was actually the last person to say goodbye before she was taken to surgery.
My wife and I were broken. We left the hospital and went straight to our pastor. She was the associate pastor and a very compassionate woman roughly our age. Anyway, we were maybe 1/2 hour into our visit, when her husband, a pastor in another church came running into her office shouting "Jerry got a heart!" Yes the congregant of one pastor received the gift of life from the woman mourned by the congregants of another.
Just like Maryanne. She was always in the right place at the right time; for others, but not herself.
35 years later, I still mourn.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 8, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



I just now thought to check, and though I've seen Marion Morrison posts around USMB, he wasn't on our registry in the Coffee Shop and therefore yesterday he was a newbie.

So welcome, welcome to the Coffee Shop!!!  Please plan to make these visits a habit. 

And you first timer's complimentary beverage:


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 8, 2017)

And so good to see our own Ernie S. up and about.  Looks like that journey will be downhill from this point on.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 8, 2017)

I got an A on my A&P exam.  There were quite a few labeling questions, it's a good thing I was able to get those stuck in my mind before the test.

Algebra is on Saturday.  I don't know how I'll do on that, but I'm less concerned with getting better than a passing grade for that class, as it isn't really related to my field of study; it's just one of those prereqs.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 8, 2017)

And June continues to imitate April.  Temperatures struggle to reach 67 during the day and plummet to the 40's overnight.  The window boxes should be nearing their peak beauty, yet they look as if I planted them last week.  Mom gave me some hosta to plant around the base of the Eastern Redbud on the North Lawn here at Pimplebutt.  Even the hardy hosta is slumping through the cool weather.

On the up side, there is blue in the otherwise gray skies.  The grass should be mowed today, emphasis on the 'should'.  It's a quarter passed one and Daisy the Mutt finally staggered out of the bedroom.  She can get tied out front for a while, although I know I'll have to chase her down first.  After a night's sleep, she insists on curling up on my lap for an extended nap.  People at the park wonder at her energy levels.  I tell them if you sleep sixteen hours a day, you too could afford to leave it all at the park chasing squirrels and chipmunks.

I was reminded of my Aunt Ruth yesterday.  Ruth was my maternal grandmother's sister.  Ruthie, as she was called, was a fun lady, although I remember her as slightly dizty.  Ruth had the voice of a soprano with a head coldthe  and would sing to release the overwhelming joy she had.  Driving her big ol' Cadillac Coup de Ville, Ruthie would sing whatever popular song crossed her mind.  She would tap her three carat diamond ring on the steering wheel always behind the beat.

Out of tune she sang "Dizzy!  I'm so dizzy my head is spinning.  Like a whirlpool it never ends!"

Mom and Grandma became concerned, not aware that Ruthie was singing a Tommy James and the Shondells song, but may have been suffering a stroke!

"Ruthie!  Are you okay?" Mom asked from the back seat.

"Sure!  Who wants a root beer float?" Ruthie answered.

Between her off key singing and the strangeness of the lyric, it was easy for Mom to be concerned.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 8, 2017)

I'd have loved Ruthie.
You mentioned mowing the lawn... Well, I had been paying someone to mow here and itseemed like I sshould mow and bale each time before the guy got around to it. I found a friend who was looking to sell a well maintained 22 HP lawn tractor at a reasonable price and have managed to mow the lawn with it and even change the oil in it. PROGRESS

I'm thinking I will be going back to work next week. I'm not quite ready to be lifting kegs, but most everything else, I can handle.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 8, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> I'd have loved Ruthie.
> You mentioned mowing the lawn... Well, I had been paying someone to mow here and itseemed like I sshould mow and bale each time before the guy got around to it. I found a friend who was looking to sell a well maintained 22 HP lawn tractor at a reasonable price and have managed to mow the lawn with it and even change the oil in it. PROGRESS
> 
> I'm thinking I will be going back to work next week. I'm not quite ready to be lifting kegs, but most everything else, I can handle.


You would have loved Ruthie.  She too ran a bar.  Along with her husband, my Uncle Jerry, she ran The Horseshoe Lounge.

It was in neighboring West Virginia right across the the street from Waterford Park, a thoroughbred race track.  Hancock County West Virginia was what the adults called 'wide open', a euphemism for mobbed up. 

The track attracted all sorts of characters.  On Saturdays, Pop would open the print shop to print up tip sheets for the bookies who would congregate at the pool hall that shared a wall with the shop.  Pop would take me with him so I could earn a few bucks pushing a broom around the shop while he composited the tip sheets.  Guys with no noses or necks would tetter in from next door with little slips of paper and envelopes of cash.  Pop would run off their orders, cut them and wrap them then carry them to the pool hall where I would get my hair missed by the wise guys.  "A good kid!  Yeah, he's a good kid" they would mutter between bites of their hero sandwiches from Gus's Delicatessen.

Whenever we visited Aunt Ruthie and Uncle Jerry, my cousin Denny would take my bothersome brother and me over to the Horseshoe to get us out of the way of the grown ups enjoying grilled steaks and highballs.

The Horseshoe was a dim little place reeking of stale beer and disinfectant.  Neon signs provided most of the ambient light, augmented by the lights from the Wurlitzer jukebox.  But Denny knew we kids could not be entertained by bar stools and bourbon botttles.  Denny would take us downstairs.

The basement was as large as the upstairs with ten feet of headroom.  Slot machines lined the walls.  One armed bandits were our diversion as Denny would unlock them and let us play for free.  The most we were allowed to take away at any time was two or three dollars worth of quarters.  A small price to pay for the grownups.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 8, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I got an A on my A&P exam.  There were quite a few labeling questions, it's a good thing I was able to get those stuck in my mind before the test.
> 
> Algebra is on Saturday.  I don't know how I'll do on that, but I'm less concerned with getting better than a passing grade for that class, as it isn't really related to my field of study; it's just one of those prereqs.



See?  Not that I'm one to say I told you so.  (cough)
But go for the A on Saturday too.  Even if you don't make it, at least you will know you expected the best from you.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 8, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I got an A on my A&P exam.  There were quite a few labeling questions, it's a good thing I was able to get those stuck in my mind before the test.
> ...



I'm not going to skip studying for the Algebra exam, I just don't feel as worried about the possibility of a lower grade.  

I do still worry about time management for this semester.  With so much less time for the same amount of classes (and in a way, more classes, since I was able to do a work-at-your-own-pace class in just over a week last semester), and the little one on summer break, finding the time to get my work done without giving myself a frustration-based aneurysm is a bit of a pain.  Reading through SQL code, or trying to remember which formula to use when factoring equations, can get mind-numbing.  At times I just have to give up and do something else, because I don't think I'm really absorbing the information any more.  Then, once I'm doing something else, my procrastination tendencies kick in.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 8, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


Some of Michener's books are...descriptive to a fault.  Both "Hawaii" and "Alaska" start with the birth of the land and move on from there.  Ernest Hemingway was another author who was really very descriptive.  I've read some of his stories in English, German, and Russian.  All are great ways to build vocabulary.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 8, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I think I have every book Michener wrote. _Hawaii _was the first I read and remains among my favorites.  His description of the ship trying to make it around Cape Horn on the way from the east coast to the Islands was a classic.  Like all of Michener's books, fiction is wonderfully integrated into accurate history, and you learn a lot about the geological origins and cultures of the Islands before the missionaries arrived there.


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 8, 2017)

Went to the doctor this morning in Ft Worth and after a couple X-rays he scheduled an operation on July 18th. I told him that JakeStarkey was going to donate a knee whether he wanted to or not. I gave him a list of my medications and he's going to find out what pain killer my body will tolerate. Last time I took a painkiller was in 2000 after some dental surgery. Wound up in an emergency room in Fayetteville, NC and got a shot of something that worked.
Got to Ft Hood/Killeen about 2PM and ran into 2 guys I hadn't seen in 52 years. When we separated about 3 hours later the ground was knee deep in spent cartridges and battlefield smoke. Never heard such lies in all my life.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 8, 2017)

I am glad you had a good time, Hossfly.


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 8, 2017)

My favorite Michener book is Chesapeake but I like all of them. I had trouble at first with his books in the first chapter when he would painfully describe every thing in minute detail. But I came to learn that all his information and descriptions were important as it related to events that would occur throughout the rest of the book. When something occurred later on it was then easy to see why he went into  such great detail in the beginning and how it related to other things.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 8, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Went to the doctor this morning in Ft Worth and after a couple X-rays he scheduled an operation on July 18th. I told him that (edit:  Jake) was going to donate a knee whether he wanted to or not. I gave him a list of my medications and he's going to find out what pain killer my body will tolerate. Last time I took a painkiller was in 2000 after some dental surgery. Wound up in an emergency room in Fayetteville, NC and got a shot of something that worked.
> Got to Ft Hood/Killeen about 2PM and ran into 2 guys I hadn't seen in 52 years. When we separated about 3 hours later the ground was knee deep in spent cartridges and battlefield smoke. Never heard such lies in all my life.



Well, while I don't envy you the procedure, I am happy you are set up to have it done.  I do hope they can find pain meds that will work for you though because that is a painful surgery.


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 8, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I got an A on my A&P exam.  There were quite a few labeling questions, it's a good thing I was able to get those stuck in my mind before the test.
> 
> Algebra is on Saturday.  I don't know how I'll do on that, but I'm less concerned with getting better than a passing grade for that class, as it isn't really related to my field of study; it's just one of those prereqs.


Montrovant , remind me to tell you an algebra joke sometime in the near future.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 8, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I got an A on my A&P exam.  There were quite a few labeling questions, it's a good thing I was able to get those stuck in my mind before the test.
> ...



If it's anything like my class, I'll think it's funny for a few minutes, then completely forget why.

I'm getting a bit worried.  Some of the stuff I am fine with, but some of it I don't remember how it is done 30 minutes after I've done it.  There are just too many rules and formulae to remember, especially when I have other classes to remember things from.  Hopefully I get plenty of multiple choice questions.

Still, I can probably pull off a C.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 8, 2017)

I finally broke down and went to the chiropractor.  I just cannot deal with the pain in my hip and leg any more.  Good news, it's a muscular problem, not skeletal.  Chiropractor can help me with that, already has today after a brief visit.  He suggested I get to the VA because they can write a referral for chiropractic care.  Guess I'll be wasting some time over at the VA hospital in the near future.  I can't believe how much better I feel after just a little treatment.  At least I'm not looking at a hip replacement, not yet.
Getting old sure sucks.  But the time you figure out how best to use the equipment issued to you, most of it is broken or worn out and needs repairs.


----------



## Sbiker (Jun 9, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



It seems, Michener not so popular here... I've found only novel "Source" in e-shops - do you recommend it to read?  Ernest Hemingway is good and popular in Russia. What can you say about Umberto Eco? Do you like books about Medieval and Renaissance history?


----------



## Sbiker (Jun 9, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



It's very interesting to read you from "the other side"... Performing exams for many years, you understand, all education is just a sort of roleplaying game, intended to force weak people's body and brain to get more information, needed in future  A several days ago I've got a course in Coursera... I think, I will be unexemplary student, knowing, how it works ))


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 9, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Has it really been 2 weeks?
> Wow!
> Anyhow, hopefully I'll catch up a bit at a time. I'll try to catch y'all up a bit first.
> I've graduated from 99% wheel chair to 90% crutches and then to 75% cane and 25% can't find the damned thing so I walk un-aided.
> ...



Who is Jamie?


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 9, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I got an A on my A&P exam.  There were quite a few labeling questions, it's a good thing I was able to get those stuck in my mind before the test.
> 
> Algebra is on Saturday.  I don't know how I'll do on that, but I'm less concerned with getting better than a passing grade for that class, as it isn't really related to my field of study; it's just one of those prereqs.



Congrats!  I guess being pessimistic about your abilities is working for you on some level.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 9, 2017)

Who the hell is Michener?  But then again I don't read novels so I wouldn't know.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 9, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Who the hell is Michener?  But then again I don't read novels so I wouldn't know.


James Michener was a prolific writer credited with upwards of 150 books in his bibliography. I believe his first was the story upon which  they based the movie "South Pacific". You know the songs,  like "Bali Hai" and "Gonna Wash That Man Right Out of My hair".


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 9, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Who the hell is Michener?  But then again I don't read novels so I wouldn't know.
> ...


It was a joke........  I know who he is but I've never read any of his works nor do I ever want to.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 9, 2017)

We saw the heart Dr. late in the afternoon yesterday.

Good News and bad!

Good news is Mr. Peach's  heart is continually getting stronger and more efficient.
He started at 15% working  in Jan.
Now, 6 months later with heart medication  and his walking, he now has it working at over 35% . Whoo Hoo! 
Doc said he is taking a little longer than most ,but he is continually getting stronger.
He is doubling the dose of the one heart drug and in 4 weeks  he gets another sonogram reading.
That's the bad news, 4 to 6 weeks longer of wearing the very uncomfortable life vest. 
In 4 weeks if he has around 40 to 45%  of it working he will no longer need the life vest.
He doesn't need have to have any heart surgery. We is very happy campers at this great news! 
This is because of your prayers and well wishes.
Thank you all for being here for us as support.  I love you all.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 9, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



I think you need to look to Dajjal for recommendations on medieval history and maybe Renaissance.  I have studied both extensively, but I honestly cannot recall a single title that stands out.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 9, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



I almost certainly will not need any algebra in my future.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 9, 2017)

peach174 said:


> We saw the heart Dr. late in the afternoon yesterday.
> 
> Good News and bad!
> 
> ...



So happy to hear this Peach and will keep you two on the vigil list too because those prayers and good vibes sure can't hurt and I believe they help.  The body does have amazing ability to heal itself, though it does need some help along the way at times.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 9, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> I finally broke down and went to the chiropractor.  I just cannot deal with the pain in my hip and leg any more.  Good news, it's a muscular problem, not skeletal.  Chiropractor can help me with that, already has today after a brief visit.  He suggested I get to the VA because they can write a referral for chiropractic care.  Guess I'll be wasting some time over at the VA hospital in the near future.  I can't believe how much better I feel after just a little treatment.  At least I'm not looking at a hip replacement, not yet.
> Getting old sure sucks.  But the time you figure out how best to use the equipment issued to you, most of it is broken or worn out and needs repairs.



Getting old sucks, but we do benefit in doing what we can to minimize it which you just did.    Happy your condition is correctable without doing anything invasive.  I wish Hombre was in that situation but he is facing a hip replacement at some time.  Not a happy prospect but grateful that it is possible.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 9, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



The only algebra I have had was one class in 9th grade and, like you, I didn't have strong aptitude for it.  I honestly believe the only reason I made an A was because I was nice to the teacher when most of the other students were not.  But you know what, all these decades later, I do find myself using it from time to time.  So that fits into the category of universal truths that all knowledge is valuable.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 9, 2017)

The Doc told hubby at the last visit the only bike he can ride now is a trike with two front wheels and very little vibration in it.
So he sold the Ice bear trike and bought a new Can -Am Spyder touring bike. It's like a frameless car. Very fun and comfortable to ride. 
He is having so much fun on it, but last Sat. he was riding back from Tombstone and the Sun melted his blue gel packs and had to get a new vest brought to the house the next morning.
Doc said he should have received a new one 6 weeks ago, because they aren't ment to last that long. 
What a mess that was cleaning up.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 9, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I thought that way once, too. I also thought I'd never need trigonometry, either...until I started working with AC and DC electric systems.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 9, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I finally broke down and went to the chiropractor.  I just cannot deal with the pain in my hip and leg any more.  Good news, it's a muscular problem, not skeletal.  Chiropractor can help me with that, already has today after a brief visit.  He suggested I get to the VA because they can write a referral for chiropractic care.  Guess I'll be wasting some time over at the VA hospital in the near future.  I can't believe how much better I feel after just a little treatment.  At least I'm not looking at a hip replacement, not yet.
> ...


I agree that avoiding invasive treatment is most desireable.  I'm feeling pretty good right now and might try to see the chiropractor again today.


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 9, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Has it really been 2 weeks?
> ...


Jamie is a dear friend who I respect and admire. She is flat out beautiful and has a genius level IQ. She's also almost 30 years my junior, so she will remain just a dear friend. (Dammit)


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 9, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Time for that algebra class, Montrovant .

My friend Zeke worked hard all his life so that he could send his son Jim Bob to college. Nobody in the family had ever gone to college so Jim Bob would be the first. Come September JB went off to the State University and completed the first term, then came home for a break. Zeke was all excited and asked JB, "Son, what are they learnin' ya up there in Raleigh?" Jim Bob said, Well, They's learnin' us English, History, Algebra and.........."  Zeke interrupted him at this point and said, "Algebra huh? Speak me some." Jim Bob threw out his chest, rared back and said loudly, "pi r^2." (pi r squared) Zeke's face turned beet red and he ripped off his hat, threw it on the floor, stomped it a couple times and kicked it up into the ceiling fan. He turned to Jim Bob and yelled, "Dammit, you mean to tell me I spent all that money to send you up there to that school to have them teach you a damn lie?" JB just bowed his had and didn't say anymore. Zeke said, "Hell, every damn fool around here knows that pie ain't square. Pie are round. Cornbread are square."


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 9, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Don't sell yourself short.  Age is just a number.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 9, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I could have a, let's say, more physical relationship with Jamie and I have captured a piece of her heart, but I could never have her to myself. She's just not built that way.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 9, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



I find it unlikely I'll end up working in a field that requires trig.  I figure I'll continue to do clerical work, or maybe a slight possibility of working with young kids again.  Hell, maybe I'll do something medical outside of the clerical areas.  I don't know what would happen to have me need any higher level math, though.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 9, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



I don't know if it's a lack of aptitude or just a poor memory.    I generally can understand what's going on, I just forget the process if I don't keep using it.  That makes it similar to any other area of study, but algebra doesn't have any of the reference points that I get with, say, my A&P class.  I see or read about various parts of the body and their functions in different places: on the news, in TV shows or movies, or even when my employer talks about her job.  I don't see algebra being used at any time other than when working on my class. 

I also have a tendency to try to work through problems quickly, and as much in my head as I can.  So then I might, for example, forget that if I'm going to simplify by getting the square root of two sides of an equation, my answer will be a plus/minus; x^2 = 25 becomes x = +/- 5, not just x = 5.  I forget particular methods to factor, that certain situations require a particular simplification of an equations to allow another method to then be used, things like that.  When I look up what to do, oh, yeah!  That thing.  But I can't look anything up during the exam.

Like I said, I think I should be OK to get a C.  There is an exam review I'm doing today, and probably again tomorrow before the actual exam, and hopefully I will retain enough to pass.  I'm guessing that a week after this class ends, however, I won't remember how to do any of this crap.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 9, 2017)

I do appreciate all of the encouragement I get here about my classes.  I know I'm a pessimist, that's just how I am.  It leads to a lot of frustration and unhappiness, but it is what it is.

There's almost 2 more years of my venting still to come, aren't you excited?


----------



## peach174 (Jun 9, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



I do.
I read Umberto Eco's The Name of the Rose about 20 years back or so in the 90's.
It was a pretty good mystery & history book, from what I can remember.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 9, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



So?  She's an adult?  Lol!  It's not like she is a child or a teenager or something, right?  I don't see the problem with age gap relationships, as long as both are adults (not just legally of course!).


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 9, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Why not?  She likes to "spread the love?"


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 9, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I do appreciate all of the encouragement I get here about my classes.  I know I'm a pessimist, that's just how I am.  It leads to a lot of frustration and unhappiness, but it is what it is.
> 
> There's almost 2 more years of my venting still to come, aren't you excited?



That's okay.  We have to spend all our optimism somewhere.  Might as well be on you.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 9, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Well, there are issues of lifespan, if you are talking about a long term relationship.  Those are exacerbated when you're talking about an older man, as I believe that women tend to live a bit longer.  As part of that difference, there are also quality of life and physical limitations to consider; a 70-year old may not be physically capable of doing some of the things a 40-year old might enjoy.  Then there are the age-related illnesses or conditions to consider, and whether the younger partner is willing to accept the need to care for the older partner under such circumstances (and whether the older partner is willing to place that sort of burden on the younger partner).

Those are, obviously, just generalized factors, individual cases will vary.  Age is just one more thing to consider before committing to a long-term relationship.  I'm not saying that a large age gap relationship should never be entered into, but I do think it deserves careful consideration.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 9, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I have made peace with both trig and algebra, but I spent most of a semester of calculus wiping drool off my chin and desk.  Theoretically, I understand there are uses for it, like calculating the volume of water flowing through a certain section of a river, but why?  Again, you would have to have a use for it before it made much sense how to do it.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 9, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Good luck, Montro!  I was almost 26 before algebra clicked.  Geometry was easy because by that time I had become a construction draftsman and needed to use it often.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 9, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Our son had a terrible time getting Calculus and had to have a ton of it for his engineering degree.  After flunking Calculus I twice he finally hired a tutor and made an A on the third attempt.  And then he sailed through Calculus II and III with no problems.  It was just a matter of that light switch that clicks on and suddenly we understand.  (It never really fully clicked on for me with algebra though.  Geometry was easy peasy.)


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 9, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


The only class I ever failed in HS was algebra.  I did well in geometry, though.  Maybe because geometry deals with shapes and more "concrete" concepts?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 9, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Said it before, I took algebra three times, twice in HS and once in college, aced it every time.......  However today I could not solve an algebraic question if my life depended on it, just never used it after school.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 9, 2017)

Today was mostly a day of rest for both of us, both too worn out to do much of anything except veg.  I even took a 2 hour nap but still feel like I could sleep for a couple of days straight.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 9, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I failed a bunch of classes in HS.....but I don't think I ever failed a class I actually tried to pass.    I basically gave up on school when I hit 11th grade.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 9, 2017)

I think a big part of my problem with this algebra class is that I haven't done any algebra in a quarter century or more.  I don't have the base to work off of, I'd long since forgotten all of my HS algebra.

There are some things I'm still having the damnedest time trying to remember.  However, I just got done running through our practice exam, and I ended up getting 36/44, which works out to a B.  A couple of my wrong answers were actually just typos, but I have to expect that will happen on the exam tomorrow.

Hopefully the actual exam will go similarly to the practice test.  I'll try to go over some of the parts that give me problems before the test tomorrow.  It's frustrating when I get to a question and completely draw a blank as to the process of solving, but if that only happens for a few as it did on the practice test, I should be good.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 10, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


You sound like me.  My problem is I learned too quickly and found HS boring, it got so bad I almost flunked my senior year because of non participation, my mom started attending classes with me and suddenly I went from Fs to straight As.......  When I was discharged from the Navy I was ready to go back to school, I wanted to learn.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 10, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I think a big part of my problem with this algebra class is that I haven't done any algebra in a quarter century or more.  I don't have the base to work off of, I'd long since forgotten all of my HS algebra.
> 
> There are some things I'm still having the damnedest time trying to remember.  However, I just got done running through our practice exam, and I ended up getting 36/44, which works out to a B.  A couple of my wrong answers were actually just typos, but I have to expect that will happen on the exam tomorrow.
> 
> Hopefully the actual exam will go similarly to the practice test.  I'll try to go over some of the parts that give me problems before the test tomorrow.  It's frustrating when I get to a question and completely draw a blank as to the process of solving, but if that only happens for a few as it did on the practice test, I should be good.



Even if you tried today to pass algebra, calculus -- the genius at Ed schools have abstracted those things so far, they are unrecognizable today. Equations are "Number Sentences". Because well --- the word Equation was too threatening. And they never teach the fundamental ONE WAY to solve anything that ALWAYS works. They confuse kids with 8 ways to do long division or 3 ways to find the roots of a polynomial. The emphasis on "estimation" blows their minds. Especially on tests when they get marked down if their "estimate" is more accurate than the teacher wanted.   

Wife and I have been asked to tutor several children of friends. We can straighten them out in literally 2 or 3 weeks by showing them the BEST way first. They are so hopelessly frustrated by all the attempts to make math "friendlier" that they just give up.. .


----------



## Gracie (Jun 10, 2017)

Y'all keep your fingers crossed! I got "the call" today. Yes, a unit will be available within the next month..maybe sometime late July. It depends on a few factors.

But..it looks like...we get to go home! Soon!


----------



## Kat (Jun 10, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Y'all keep your fingers crossed! I got "the call" today. Yes, a unit will be available within the next month..maybe sometime late July. It depends on a few factors.
> 
> But..it looks like...we get to go home! Soon!




Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kat (Jun 10, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Today was mostly a day of rest for both of us, both too worn out to do much of anything except veg.  I even took a 2 hour nap but still feel like I could sleep for a couple of days straight.




I sure know that feeling.


----------



## Kat (Jun 10, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Has it really been 2 weeks?
> Wow!
> Anyhow, hopefully I'll catch up a bit at a time. I'll try to catch y'all up a bit first.
> I've graduated from 99% wheel chair to 90% crutches and then to 75% cane and 25% can't find the damned thing so I walk un-aided.
> ...




How heartbreaking.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 10, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I think a big part of my problem with this algebra class is that I haven't done any algebra in a quarter century or more.  I don't have the base to work off of, I'd long since forgotten all of my HS algebra.
> ...



My teacher has given a couple of examples of the way he prefers doing things, such as using the bottoms-up method for a quadratic equation rather than the quadratic formula, but there hasn't really been much of that sort of confusing mish-mash of methods.  It's just been trying to remember all of the different situations and the associated methods that trips me up; I remember the quadratic formula, for example, but sometimes forget that when you have an equation like x^4 + 5x^2 +20 = 0, you first need to solve u = x^2, then x^2 = that solution set.  Further, in one of the practice questions like that, when my answers were the square root of fractions, I forgot to simplify the answer so that the denominator is no longer a square root.  I understand how it works, but forget how it is done or that it needs to be done.

I don't know what it's like in HS, of course.  It's been way too long since I was in HS to remember what it was like then, and I don't know how much it might have changed now.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 10, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Y'all keep your fingers crossed! I got "the call" today. Yes, a unit will be available within the next month..maybe sometime late July. It depends on a few factors.
> 
> But..it looks like...we get to go home! Soon!


Crossing my fingers for you


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 10, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I think a big part of my problem with this algebra class is that I haven't done any algebra in a quarter century or more.  I don't have the base to work off of, I'd long since forgotten all of my HS algebra.
> ...



I do tutoring too though primarily in reading, writing, and subjects that require those skills--literature, history, etc.  If we are into basic math though, I warn the teacher or parent that I am old school and I'll teach them how to get the answer. But if they want the problem worked in the new math way, they'll have to get another teacher. 

"New math" was still very new when our kids started school.  When I enrolled our oldest in first grade, we attended the parent/teacher orientation and had 'new math' described to us. I asked if I could buy a textbook to learn it and she held up a massive tomb approximating _War and Peace_ plus _Les Miserables _combined.  I asked if that would take the kids all the way through school and she said, "Oh no, this is just First Grade."

Thank God both the kids had strong aptitude in math and I didn't need to tutor.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 10, 2017)

Our daughter had no problem with highschool math and the requisite college math, but didn't need any advanced math for her major.  Our son, however, did have to have advanced math for an engineering degree.  And his primary complaint was trying to understand the math teachers, brilliant and competent but almost all from Asia and English was definitely their second language.

At least there wouldn't be that problem with an on line course.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 10, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Our daughter had no problem with highschool math and the requisite college math, but didn't need any advanced math for her major.  Our son, however, did have to have advanced math for an engineering degree.  And his primary complaint was trying to understand the math teachers, brilliant and competent but almost all from Asia and English was definitely their second language.
> 
> At least there wouldn't be that problem with an on line course.


I tried to study electronics in the 1960s at night school, but I could not do the math's so I dropped out.
It took another ten years for me to get back into electronics, and I had to go to night school for two years studying math's before I passed the entrance exams for a full time government course in electronics. I did one year of training and got my city and guilds in radio television and electronics. I went to work as an engineer and worked in the trade for ten years. In all that time of repairing equipment, I don't recall ever having to use a single equation.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 10, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Our daughter had no problem with highschool math and the requisite college math, but didn't need any advanced math for her major.  Our son, however, did have to have advanced math for an engineering degree.  And his primary complaint was trying to understand the math teachers, brilliant and competent but almost all from Asia and English was definitely their second language.
> ...



Yes there are so many things that we learn that we never have reason to use.  I have never once been asked to recite a passage from Colerige's "The Ancient Mariner" or Scene 1 of Act IV of "MacBeth" (the famous witches scene) or Whitman's "Leaves of Grass" or translate a passage of Beowolf, but I had to memorize or accomplish all.  But I am not sorry that I am familiar with those things.  They have come up on Trivial Pursuit questions and such at times. 

And I honestly have never had to come up with the square root of the national debt or anything like that, but I know what a square root is.

So yes, some knowledge we will never use in any necessary or practical way, but somehow having or being exposed to that knowledge enriches or expands us as humans.  And perhaps expands our intuitive powers as well.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 10, 2017)

I have recently taken to trying to remember the names of actors, when I see their faces on TV. Sometimes I know their name must be in my brain somewhere, because I know that as soon as I hear the name I will recognize it. But I cannot for the life of me, remember the name. Then, suddenly, it sometimes pops into my mind.

I figure my brain has a lot stored in it that I simply can't immediately remember, and I am trying to practice accessing it.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 10, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Spread the love seems a bit harsh, LOL. Think of her like a wild horse that will let you close but you cannot capture.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 10, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



It's really a matter of how big "your math toolbox" is.  Handymen/women can work out of a reasonable size toolbox and get most jobs done.  It's knowing when you NEED to go fetch a different tool, that makes them efficient. 

Right now -- kids are being shown the entire Tool Store -- before they learn how to "repair" anything. Then the are confused by appoximating  "good enough" solutions..  "Good Enough" is an expert judgement that SHOULD be left to Masters of the craft. Not to amateurs.. 

That's just intimidating and uninviting. Never thought the "ed experts" could make mathematics MORE intimidating and confusing -- but they have..


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 10, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Our daughter had no problem with highschool math and the requisite college math, but didn't need any advanced math for her major.  Our son, however, did have to have advanced math for an engineering degree.  And his primary complaint was trying to understand the math teachers, brilliant and competent but almost all from Asia and English was definitely their second language.
> 
> At least there wouldn't be that problem with an on line course.



You'd be surprised.  I tried to do some Java coding online classes through a free educational site called EdX.  It's actually a very good site, providing free online classes from universities.  However, those universities are not necessarily in the US.  I had a foreign university, I think it was Italian, trying to teach Java coding to English speakers.  It was basically trying to learn a foreign language from someone who speaks English as a second language.  

Online courses often have video or audio lectures, so instructors that are hard to understand can still be hard to understand in an online course.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 10, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Y'all keep your fingers crossed! I got "the call" today. Yes, a unit will be available within the next month..maybe sometime late July. It depends on a few factors.
> 
> But..it looks like...we get to go home! Soon!



Woo hoo!!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 10, 2017)

I play computer games like Zuma that require skill development and rapid problem solving as well as hand, eye coordination and also do some memorization drills for the same reason.  I have read that exercising the brain that way does improve cognizance and memory and slows and maybe reverses early demntia, etc.

Of course the fact that I LIKE playing games like Zuma doesn't hurt.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 10, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I took and passed (barely) calculus. I never used it in 25 years of mechanical engineering. A lot of algebra and advanced geometry but no calc beyond basic physics problems solvable with algebra


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 10, 2017)

Apparently my algebra teacher believes in providing practice which is more difficult than the exams.  I got 36/44 on the practice exam when I did it last night, which equates to about an 81, or a B.  I went over some of the things I had issues with this morning.  The actual exam turned out to be only 20 questions, none of which required factoring or equations which I could not remember.  I struggled over the last question, because I came up with a solution set of 2 numbers, but one of them did not work out when I checked them.  I spent 15 minutes or so resolving the equation, rechecking the answers, solving the equation with a different method, rechecking the answers, but I kept coming up with the same numbers.  

It's very uncommon in the work we've done so far to have one number of a two number solution set work, and the other not.  I didn't like entering just that single answer, but since the other answer did not correctly fit into the equation, I finally did.  I was right to do so, and I ended up with a 100 for the exam. 

I'm happy I didn't get any questions for which I drew a blank.  There were a couple of answers I almost got wrong, but with so much extra time because of the small number of questions, I did a lot of answer checking and I caught a couple of mistakes, like forgetting to put a negative sign in front of a solution.

If the practice tests continue to be harder than the actual exams, I should do well as the class goes on.

On a side note, it's funny that my instructors in two classes unrelated to my field of study are the ones who have said things about me working in those fields.  In my English Comp II class, the professor wondered if I would be working towards an English-related career, some sort of writing or journalism, because I did so well in the class, particularly in comparison to other students.  I've been asking some questions of my algebra professor, wondering why things are done a certain way, and I've also noticed a mistake he made in a video lecture.  He mentioned me continuing in higher math in one of his email replies.

I've done well in my medical-related courses, but haven't had any teachers say anything about how I should look into a medical career.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 10, 2017)

I just saw that Adam West died. 

Hollywood Reacts to Adam West's Death: "A Sweet, Nutty Guy"


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 10, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Yes, our son would probably agree with you.  His primary discipline is mechanical engineering and he doesn't use calculus either though the guys developing software do.

But. . .as was explained to me once:

Calculus does change the way you look at the world.  Something about helping understand the relationships between velocity and acceleration for example.  Once you know calculus, you instinctively understand that without having to go to the book to find a formula for it or whatever.  You see the world and what is around you differently than those without that training.

Those not doing engineering don't need that particular aptitude.

I think that's the gist of it.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 10, 2017)

Hey peach174 ...how are you and Mr Peach doing? I got a phone call from a distant relative that lives in Pearce and she said there was a big fire in Benson? Are you guys in a safe place where there is no danger?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 10, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Hey peach174 ...how are you and Mr Peach doing? I got a phone call from a distant relative that lives in Pearce and she said there was a big fire in Benson? Are you guys in a safe place where there is no danger?



Yes, I can't remember where I heard it but it was a week or so ago:
Slavin Fire near Benson has burned 120 acres


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 10, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Y'all keep your fingers crossed! I got "the call" today. Yes, a unit will be available within the next month..maybe sometime late July. It depends on a few factors.
> 
> But..it looks like...we get to go home! Soon!



Excellent.. I'd love to buy you a house warming gift. Maybe a maid service or weekly massage?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 10, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I just saw that Adam West died.
> 
> Hollywood Reacts to Adam West's Death: "A Sweet, Nutty Guy"



I guess I never thought about him still being alive.  But R.I.P.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 10, 2017)

Funny little meme I saw on Facebook:

There are 2 types of people in the world:

1) Those who can extrapolate from incomplete data


----------



## BULLDOG (Jun 10, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Our daughter had no problem with highschool math and the requisite college math, but didn't need any advanced math for her major.  Our son, however, did have to have advanced math for an engineering degree.  And his primary complaint was trying to understand the math teachers, brilliant and competent but almost all from Asia and English was definitely their second language.
> ...



I started out studying electronics in the early 70s, but a new bride, an unexpected child on the way and the growing realization that I was lost in a maze of undecipherable math formulas that I would never understand diverted me from college to construction, that at least keep us fed.  Years later, I picked up electronics as a retirement hobby, and found that the internet was full of free online calculators and simulators that would spit out the answer to almost any calculation you might ever need. In the first six months of self directed play, I learned more, and with better understanding than I had in the three semesters of college that I attended.  I can just relax and enjoy putting gadgets together with no pressure or deadline in a way that would have never been possible all those years ago.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 10, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I just saw that Adam West died.
> 
> Hollywood Reacts to Adam West's Death: "A Sweet, Nutty Guy"



Too the BatCoffin!


----------



## BULLDOG (Jun 10, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Our daughter had no problem with highschool math and the requisite college math, but didn't need any advanced math for her major.  Our son, however, did have to have advanced math for an engineering degree.  And his primary complaint was trying to understand the math teachers, brilliant and competent but almost all from Asia and English was definitely their second language.
> ...



Yep. I can often get more understanding by studying a well written example than I can from pages of instruction.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 10, 2017)

The wife wanted a getaway drive so today we went up to Taos for lunch at the Bent Street Cafe and some shop perusing, just got home.  It was 10 degrees cooler up there.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 10, 2017)

Welcome to the Coffee Shop BULLDOG.  We're happy you found us and have joined right in.  First timers receive a complimentary beverage and since its hotter than hades today, at least in my part of the world, we'll make it a nice frosted one:


----------



## BULLDOG (Jun 10, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Welcome to the Coffee Shop BULLDOG.  We're happy you found us and have joined right in.  First timers receive a complimentary beverage and since its hotter than hades today, at least in my part of the world, we'll make it a nice frosted one:


That looks tasty,


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 10, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I just saw that Adam West died.
> ...



Is there one?  I wonder if anybody didn't hear of his demise without thinking of Batman?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 10, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the Coffee Shop BULLDOG.  We're happy you found us and have joined right in.  First timers receive a complimentary beverage and since its hotter than hades today, at least in my part of the world, we'll make it a nice frosted one:
> ...



Of course.  It's the Coffee Shop.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 10, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



My first thought was actually of Family Guy, where West voiced the mayor.  Of course, Batman is almost inherent to Adam West, you don't have to consciously think about Batman when you hear his voice or see his name, it's just automatically there.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 10, 2017)

For a few days now the wife has pointed out every evening that I have dried blood in both my ears.......  I'm wondering how I'm scratching my ears and not seeing cuts or scratches.  Well I just figured it out, it's not dried blood at all.  A few days ago when going through one of the boxes we found my old JVC noise reducing headphones that have been in storage since 2012..........  I use them every night when watching a movie online or playing my video games, the coating on the ear pads had dry rotted and black flakes from the coating ended up in my ears and on the side of my face........


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 11, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I worked for ten years, often under pressure. My first job lasted eighteen months, and I repaired radio transmitter receivers. We had about twenty radios a day coming into the workshop. So if you could not repair them in a day you had forty the next day. Then I worked on amusement machines, , and one time two days before a bank holiday a new video game went wrong and I found myself trying to repair a new kind of monitor I had never seen before within a day. It was a vector beam monitor that worked with an analogue to digital interface. I took it home with me and spent most of the night working out that it was the digital to analogue converter chip that had failed.
I ordered one by express post the next day, and got it working for the holiday. Actually I worked qiute well under pressure.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 11, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> For a few days now the wife has pointed out every evening that I have dried blood in both my ears.......  I'm wondering how I'm scratching my ears and not seeing cuts or scratches.  Well I just figured it out, it's not dried blood at all.  A few days ago when going through one of the boxes we found my old JVC noise reducing headphones that have been in storage since 2012..........  I use them every night when watching a movie online or playing my video games, the coating on the ear pads had dry rotted and black flakes from the coating ended up in my ears and on the side of my face........



Sometimes we make things harder than they have to be.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 11, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Hey peach174 ...how are you and Mr Peach doing? I got a phone call from a distant relative that lives in Pearce and she said there was a big fire in Benson? Are you guys in a safe place where there is no danger?




YES. we're fine so far ,for now !
I was watching a double bladed helicopter flying around yesterday, close to our area dumping fire retardant. They got it out pretty quickly before it got out of control. 
They're  pretty good darn good at it around here.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 11, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Hey peach174 ...how are you and Mr Peach doing? I got a phone call from a distant relative that lives in Pearce and she said there was a big fire in Benson? Are you guys in a safe place where there is no danger?
> ...



This one wasn't that close to us, the little one yesterday was close to us.
We did not need to evacuate for either one, Thank God !


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 11, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> There should be one place in the USMB village where folks can just be themselves and get to know each other as we would if we lived next door or worked together or joined the same gym.
> 
> This is a place to just come in and say hi, let us know what's going on with you these days, celebrate joys, concerns, jokes, music, hobbies, interests, love and life.
> 
> So check your spurs, sidearms, politics, and religious fussing at the door, come in to enjoy an adult beverage or a hot cup of coffee and a piece of pie or whatever comforts your soul, and let's just enjoy each other.



Hi


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 11, 2017)

drifter said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > There should be one place in the USMB village where folks can just be themselves and get to know each other as we would if we lived next door or worked together or joined the same gym.
> ...



Well hello Drifter and welcome back.  I was just about to welcome you as a newbie to the Coffee Shop but you were already on the registry so you must have posted here at least once in the last four years.  But what the heck.  Have a complimentary beverage anyway 

Hope you like strawberry:


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 11, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Yum, thanks.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 11, 2017)

What the heck.  Special drinks for everybody on a beautiful Sunday morning!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 11, 2017)

I'll catch ya'll later.  Gotta go fry chicken and make the salad for our Sunday lunch with Aunt Betty.  We have her over every weekend for lunch and movies so she has something to look forward to instead of just missing Uncle Ed.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 11, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> I'll catch ya'll later.  Gotta go fry chicken and make the salad for our Sunday lunch with Aunt Betty.  We have her over every weekend for lunch and movies so she has something to look forward to instead of just missing Uncle Ed.



I wish I had that kind of routine in my family. Have a good day.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 11, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Welcome to the Coffee Shop BULLDOG.  We're happy you found us and have joined right in.  First timers receive a complimentary beverage and since its hotter than hades today, at least in my part of the world, we'll make it a nice frosted one:


Oh my! Yes, that does look good and I want one too!

Welcome to the CS, Bulldog


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 11, 2017)

The day started out light, couldn't get my act together but eventually I set up the living room, moved all the bookcases that have been blocking the front window in the large foyer so the house no longer feels like a cave.  Once I had the living room set up I confirmed my suspicion that the huge coffee table wasn't going to fit........  Rearranged a couple of other things in the kitchen, basically moved my hutch over to another wall so I had to put the microwave temporarily back on the limited room kitchen counter until I can find or make a "table" that will fit there and allow me to put the trash/recycle cans there with the microwave on top, it's the only place to put both.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 12, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Y'all keep your fingers crossed! I got "the call" today. Yes, a unit will be available within the next month..maybe sometime late July. It depends on a few factors.
> 
> But..it looks like...we get to go home! Soon!



That is such great news!  I'm so happy for you!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 12, 2017)

Hello everybody!  Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 12, 2017)

Life is good! I'm starting to even be somewhat productive, both at home and at Doc's.
The neuropathy is still there and I hurt like hell without the CBD. I might even feel better than I should because i frequently push beyond what I should.. Example:I bought a small trailer for my lawn tractor. It came in a box  36 x 48  x 4" and I assembled the thing requiring getting down on one knee for some of it. THEN I mowed the lawn and moved some furniture. I paid for it dearly yesterday. It was tough but I didn't take any opiates.I'm quite proud of that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 12, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> The day started out light, couldn't get my act together but eventually I set up the living room, moved all the bookcases that have been blocking the front window in the large foyer so the house no longer feels like a cave.  Once I had the living room set up I confirmed my suspicion that the huge coffee table wasn't going to fit........  Rearranged a couple of other things in the kitchen, basically moved my hutch over to another wall so I had to put the microwave temporarily back on the limited room kitchen counter until I can find or make a "table" that will fit there and allow me to put the trash/recycle cans there with the microwave on top, it's the only place to put both.



Finding a place for all the stuff--toaster, toaster oven, microwave, wireless telephone base plus the blender/food processor, juicer, etc. is a challenge in a small kitchen.  My kitchen isn't teensy but it is galley style and counter space isn't unlimited.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 12, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The day started out light, couldn't get my act together but eventually I set up the living room, moved all the bookcases that have been blocking the front window in the large foyer so the house no longer feels like a cave.  Once I had the living room set up I confirmed my suspicion that the huge coffee table wasn't going to fit........  Rearranged a couple of other things in the kitchen, basically moved my hutch over to another wall so I had to put the microwave temporarily back on the limited room kitchen counter until I can find or make a "table" that will fit there and allow me to put the trash/recycle cans there with the microwave on top, it's the only place to put both.
> ...


This kitchen is open with a butcher block top island (a space saving grace) but it's a third the size the one in El Paso was.  The one in El Paso took about a day and a half just to get from the fridge to the microwave........


----------



## Gracie (Jun 12, 2017)

So....I am back in warm gear. Uggs. Coat. Sweater. Jeans. Heater on. Hailed yesterday..little bullets of ice everywhere. Lucky to see 50 degrees, which didn't happen. Today..same. Tomorrow, its supposed to be 90.

Jeez.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 12, 2017)

And on topic...I look forward to getting my own kitchen. This one smells and its full of clutter.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 12, 2017)

Gracie said:


> So....I am back in warm gear. Uggs. Coat. Sweater. Jeans. Heater on. Hailed yesterday..little bullets of ice everywhere. Lucky to see 50 degrees, which didn't happen. Today..same. Tomorrow, its supposed to be 90.
> 
> Jeez.



We could stand a couple of days like that here.  The temps have been very warm to hot for us.  We'll be in the 80's for a couple of days this week but otherwise somewhere between low to upper 90's for highs and in a week or so could see some 100's though that is the upper end for us in the summer and we normally have very few if any 100 degree days.  We have to drive about 6 to 8 hours to get to the really toasty climes in southern Arizona.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 12, 2017)

Gracie said:


> And on topic...I look forward to getting my own kitchen. This one smells and its full of clutter.



By the way your sig video is from my very favorite role ever for Meryl Streep.  She was absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 12, 2017)

I do better in warm weather, body wise. I loathe hot HOT weather, but my joints love it. Still...I think I would rather be too hot than ache with cold and right now..I am aching. 

Weird weather. June, and it's hailing ice.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 12, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > And on topic...I look forward to getting my own kitchen. This one smells and its full of clutter.
> ...


I hafta thank SarahG for that sig. She aimed it at me when she dismissed me, lol.....and I neenered her and stole it for myself cuz it is just so......PERFECT for most of what I read around this place. (except in the cs).


----------



## Gracie (Jun 12, 2017)

My fav character she played was Julia Childs. Damn, did she get that part down perfectly!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 12, 2017)

Gracie said:


> My fav character she played was Julia Childs. Damn, did she get that part down perfectly!



She did but I found her annoying in that role.  But I loved her in "Out of Africa" and after her role as Amanda Priestly, I cannot think of another person who could have played that part so brilliantly.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 13, 2017)

Good morning everybody.  Lovely day here with temps only supposed to go up to the low to mid 80's.  We may freeze to death. 

Just gave Carly the mini doxie her liver pill--pill pockets are a wonderful invention for dogs--and I'll go make breakfast in a little while.  Laundry to do and I need to edit a research paper for a niece, but all in all a good day in store.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 13, 2017)

Gracie said:


> And on topic...I look forward to getting my own kitchen. This one smells and its full of clutter.



When do you get to move?


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 13, 2017)

Plans today, wash the dogs, power walk, work on  a personal project.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 13, 2017)

drifter said:


> Plans today, wash the dogs, power walk, work on  a personal project.



Wish you could wash our foster dog while you're at it.  I've been putting that off.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Plans today, wash the dogs, power walk, work on  a personal project.
> ...



My puppies are great dane/newfoundland mixes. They are huge. It's a big task to give them dog baths


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 13, 2017)

drifter said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



I plan to give our chihuahua a bath today.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 13, 2017)

I want to get a pet pig. I hear they are smart and kind pets.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 13, 2017)

BACON!!!!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 13, 2017)

Uggh Off to a state tax audit. They just want to make sure we are claiming all of our capitol equipment on the tax rolls. We're good and have everything honestly documented, but still the word "audit" strikes fear in my heart.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 13, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> BACON!!!!



Now now Ernie.  That's not nice.  Funny, but not nice. 






Like Drifter though I've heard that pigs make great pets.  And maybe if I actually knew one I would think differently about them.  But my personal prejudices no doubt arise from experiences with smelly and very pushy, even dangerous, pigs and hogs from my youth, terrorizing if one got out of the pen.  So I see them as food instead of pets.

Reminds me of a rancher friend years ago who ran a large herd of mother cows and sold the calves when they were big usually as beef cattle.  But he wouldn't eat his own beef.  He said you can't watch the calves being born, so pretty they were, and so cute frolicking in the pasture, that he just couldn't see them as food.  So he sold them to others and bought his beef.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 13, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Uggh Off to a state tax audit. They just want to make sure we are claiming all of our capitol equipment on the tax rolls. We're good and have everything honestly documented, but still the word "audit" strikes fear in my heart.



I have gone through a couple of federal business audits and a wage/hour audit by the Dept of Labor which was far worse and more stressful than an IRS audit.  So I sympathize with you.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 13, 2017)

My ridiculous communications class continues to be horribly put together.

We supposedly fail the class if we fail to do any of the assigned speeches.  We have a speech due on Thursday which requires us to have an audience of at least 5.  I've explained to my teacher that, with my lack of a social life, getting a 5 person audience is difficult for me.  We are required to record the speeches through a website linked on the class website.  I've asked when that will be available, but received no answer.  Now it is Tuesday afternoon, and that recording section is still unavailable.  I have a hard time getting 5 people together, particularly 5 adults, but I've been given no time frame in which to try to plan getting those people together.....other than before midnight Thursday.

If I don't do the assignment, I will supposedly fail the class.  However, I am being given very little time in which to do the assignment, and the assignment requires the involvement of outside people.  If it were a matter of doing a speech recording by myself, while it would still be quite annoying, at least I'd know I could get it done.  People have their own lives and schedules, however, and not knowing when I can record the speech means I'm not sure how many people I can have in an audience.

I'll record and turn in the speech, even if I have to do it with an audience of just my employer, her boyfriend, and the little one, to avoid any automatic failure.  I think this class is a steaming pile of bullshit, though.  It's going to get from me exactly the effort that seems to have been put into it......the absolute minimum I can get away with.  My ambition in the class is to get a C with as little work as I can do.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 13, 2017)

Not sure, Drifter. The manager said end of the month or around the first. I am presuming she meant this month but she could have meant july.


----------



## Sbiker (Jun 13, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Have you read others books of Eco? For example - "The island of the day before" - another good mystery for baroque epoch...


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 13, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> My ridiculous communications class continues to be horribly put together.
> 
> We supposedly fail the class if we fail to do any of the assigned speeches.  We have a speech due on Thursday which requires us to have an audience of at least 5.  I've explained to my teacher that, with my lack of a social life, getting a 5 person audience is difficult for me.  We are required to record the speeches through a website linked on the class website.  I've asked when that will be available, but received no answer.  Now it is Tuesday afternoon, and that recording section is still unavailable.  I have a hard time getting 5 people together, particularly 5 adults, but I've been given no time frame in which to try to plan getting those people together.....other than before midnight Thursday.
> 
> ...



Do a skype or podcast and invite 5 people from usmb to listen to your speech and give feedback as proof you had 5 people.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 13, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Not sure, Drifter. The manager said end of the month or around the first. I am presuming she meant this month but she could have meant july.



Do you have to give notice to the person you rent from now?


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > BACON!!!!
> ...



I'm not Vegan. I just think they are cute.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 13, 2017)

Started Monday on a Bluestone patio project.  I almost have all the plant material removed and grading complete on the 26 x 25 area.  All by hand in 90 degree weather.  Wednesday I will complete the grading by bringing some fill dirt and do some compacting.  My middle daughter was here last week and the youngest will be here in another day or two.  Super busy with all that and hiring an attorney to sue my prior employer.  My last two checks are being held hostage.  He wants me to sign papers, which I can only conclude absolve him of wrong doing.  Not happening.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 13, 2017)

drifter said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I'm sure they probably are.  And I enjoyed the movie "Babe" and grew up with Porky Pig and "The Three Little Pigs" and we all did the "This little piggie went to market" routine.  But my personal experience with pigs has not been conducive to fuzzy warm feelings or any kind of 'aw' factor.  So, like Ernie, to me they are bacon and spiral ham and spare ribs on the hoof.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Sorry you had such bad experiences.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 13, 2017)

drifter said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Oh they weren't all that bad.  But not something to make me think of pigs as cute or pets.   And while I generally love the does and baby goats, don't even get me started on the sneaky old Billy goats.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 13, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...




Sorry, I haven't read any more by him, just that one.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 13, 2017)

I was a Boy Scout and a good one.  I did not earn the Eagle rank, but I was in the Order of the Arrow.  OA, as it is known, is the society for Honor Campers, boys who were avid campers. 

Initiation into the OA involves something called Tap Out.  That happened on the last night of the summer camp week.  Our camp was on the shores of Leesville Lake, one of the Muskingum Watershed lakes built by the WPA during the Great Depression and nestled in the rolling hills of east central Ohio.  Leesville Lake had a restricted motorboat horsepower of 9.9 so there were small sailboats and canoes plying the tranquil waters.

On the last night during our nightly campfire confabs, members of the OA would paddle aluminum canoes across the lake.  They were illuminated by  torches made from broomsticks with a coffee can containing a roll of kerosene soaked  toilet paper.  The OA members were clad in buckskins and slathered with 'war paint'.  They landed the canoes on the bank of the lake within sight of the roaring campfire.

All the campers were assembled in a semi circle as the imposing older boys took their spot in the center.  Then silently the older OA scouts would walk around the semi circle of nervous younger scouts.  When they came upon a prospect (usually three or four out of the 70 to 90 campers) they would pause, face the now terrified young prospect, and tap them on the shoulder three times.

Now I used the word 'tap'.  These were not the tap a wife might give a husband as he grumbled through dinner conversation.  These were not taps a stranger might apply when seeking one's attention.  No.  These were taps given by a larger, older intimidating boy to a smaller, more impressionable one.  Smacks, slugs, hits that might dislocate a shoulder would be more appropriate.

My 'taps' were given to me by Donnie Raber who would go on to be named All State in high school wrestling in the heavy weight division.  Forty eight years later and I still remember the impact of his massive paws on my shoulder.

I rose through the ranks of the Order of the Arrow finally achieving the rank of Vigil, the highest rank in that group.

During the Vigil ceremony, one must take to the woods alone, build and maintain a campfire all through the night until you are retrieved to obtain your sash and Vigil Lene Lenape Indian name.  Mine was Kaak. That means 'wild goose'.

For the next few years, until high school activities (read 'girls') took my attention, I was very active in the OA.  During Vigil ceremonies, current Vigil rank members would approach the Vigil candidate's campfires throughout the night.  We would make sure that their fires were burning and they were still awake.  Hiding in the shadows, we would read motivational passages to the candidate, calling them out by first name.

One of my candidates was actually a Scout master from another troop.  His name was Bernard Casto. 

"Bernard" I began "I too have kept the Vigil!"

It was the first time I had ever called an adult by his first name.  I'm quite sure that I was more impressed by the circumstance than he was.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 13, 2017)

drifter said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > My ridiculous communications class continues to be horribly put together.
> ...



That wouldn't work with the rules of the assignment, but thanks for the idea.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 13, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> My ridiculous communications class continues to be horribly put together.
> 
> We supposedly fail the class if we fail to do any of the assigned speeches.  We have a speech due on Thursday which requires us to have an audience of at least 5.  I've explained to my teacher that, with my lack of a social life, getting a 5 person audience is difficult for me.  We are required to record the speeches through a website linked on the class website.  I've asked when that will be available, but received no answer.  Now it is Tuesday afternoon, and that recording section is still unavailable.  I have a hard time getting 5 people together, particularly 5 adults, but I've been given no time frame in which to try to plan getting those people together.....other than before midnight Thursday.
> 
> ...



No neighbors you can invite over for a coke and a quick listen to help you out?  Maybe your employer or her boyfriend have a couple of friends they could invite?  Or how about a couple of the little one's friends to fill in.  If they don't specify what age the audience has to be, well a person is a person at any age.   And the skype idea isn't a bad one either.  You could get your mom in on it or any number of folks.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 13, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Started Monday on a Bluestone patio project.  I almost have all the plant material removed and grading complete on the 26 x 25 area.  All by hand in 90 degree weather.  Wednesday I will complete the grading by bringing some fill dirt and do some compacting.  My middle daughter was here last week and the youngest will be here in another day or two.  Super busy with all that and hiring an attorney to sue my prior employer.  My last two checks are being held hostage.  He wants me to sign papers, which I can only conclude absolve him of wrong doing.  Not happening.



Have fun with family and good luck on your law suit.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 13, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Started Monday on a Bluestone patio project.  I almost have all the plant material removed and grading complete on the 26 x 25 area.  All by hand in 90 degree weather.  Wednesday I will complete the grading by bringing some fill dirt and do some compacting.  My middle daughter was here last week and the youngest will be here in another day or two.  Super busy with all that and hiring an attorney to sue my prior employer.  My last two checks are being held hostage.  He wants me to sign papers, which I can only conclude absolve him of wrong doing.  Not happening.


Can't hold checks as hostage for any reason. Sue the fuck out of him. And make sure your lawyer has HIM pay the fees your attorney will want..AND turn him in to the labor commissioner. Illegal as fuck, that is.

But glad you are keeping busy with the landscaping. Would love to see final pics of your work.

Meanwhile...here it is 80+ degrees and day before yesterday, it was hailing ice.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > My ridiculous communications class continues to be horribly put together.
> ...



I wouldn't be able to record the audience using Skype, and I have to do that to start my recording.

I don't know my neighbors.  The next door neighbors that I was friendly with moved a little over a year ago.

My audience will be as big as I can get it without having to do anything excessive.  If I get 5, great.  If I don't, the teacher can pretty much kiss my ass.  If she can't even give a window of time that I'll be able to record in, she can be happy with however many people I'm able to get on short notice. 

It's a pointless class, anyway, but I wish it were being run professionally.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 13, 2017)

Gracie said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Started Monday on a Bluestone patio project.  I almost have all the plant material removed and grading complete on the 26 x 25 area.  All by hand in 90 degree weather.  Wednesday I will complete the grading by bringing some fill dirt and do some compacting.  My middle daughter was here last week and the youngest will be here in another day or two.  Super busy with all that and hiring an attorney to sue my prior employer.  My last two checks are being held hostage.  He wants me to sign papers, which I can only conclude absolve him of wrong doing.  Not happening.
> ...



It will probably be the end of next week at the earliest for pictures.  The customers are on vacation in Scotland and I need the second installment of materials money to get the stone.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 13, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Started Monday on a Bluestone patio project.  I almost have all the plant material removed and grading complete on the 26 x 25 area.  All by hand in 90 degree weather.  Wednesday I will complete the grading by bringing some fill dirt and do some compacting.  My middle daughter was here last week and the youngest will be here in another day or two.  Super busy with all that and hiring an attorney to sue my prior employer.  My last two checks are being held hostage.  He wants me to sign papers, which I can only conclude absolve him of wrong doing.  Not happening.



Unless you signed a contract specifying that you would sign papers at the conclusion of your employment or that you would give X days/weeks/months notice, you owe him nothing.  And if you have to sue to get your pay, be sure your attorney sues for enough to cover his time and expense too.  The fact that he arbitrarily decided to pay you less than you agreed to work for won't  look good to a judge.

Maybe you can get your case heard in front of Judge Judy?


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 13, 2017)

Yeah I really am this bored.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 14, 2017)

For the last year, Pogo Games has been running tournaments involving teams of five members each that compete against hundreds of other teams.  The top 10% get gold ribbons at the end of each two-week tourney, the next 10% get silver, the next 10% get bronze.  You play up to nine not all that challenging games to win up to nine ribbons for each game. You don't get anything for the ribbons--they aren't worth anything--you just accumulate them.

Would you believe people take it so seriously that I've been thrown off three teams recently because I'm not playing enough to please the team captain?  How seriously do people take playing rather mindless games to win worthless ribbons?

Oh well.  I play for fun and the cutthroat teams aren't having any fun that I can see.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 14, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Kat & Mr. Kat in transition,
Hossfly's knee surgery,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition and wellness for Ringel,
Foxfyre & Hombre's foster dog Carly for wellness,
Dana!!!! (Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant.)
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, SFC Ollie, AgainSheila, 007, and all others we hope will return.

_The river cuts through rock not by its strength, but by its persistance.



_


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 14, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> For the last year, Pogo Games has been running tournaments involving teams of five members each that compete against hundreds of other teams.  The top 10% get gold ribbons at the end of each two-week tourney, the next 10% get silver, the next 10% get bronze.  You play up to nine not all that challenging games to win up to nine ribbons for each game. You don't get anything for the ribbons--they aren't worth anything--you just accumulate them.
> 
> Would you believe people take it so seriously that I've been thrown off three teams recently because I'm not playing enough to please the team captain?  How seriously do people take playing rather mindless games to win worthless ribbons?
> 
> Oh well.  I play for fun and the cutthroat teams aren't having any fun that I can see.



Lol!  That is so funny!  Yep, people are petty and silly and even ridiculous.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 14, 2017)

Good morning, coffee shop!


----------



## Sbiker (Jun 14, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



"The name of Rose" is very good book. Eco compiled a lot parts of it from real medieval books, so it's seems like another one. And also, he had a manner to write about medieval times like it happen now and here. I like it. Especially, positioning the tiime of book in real history, when the 14th century only begins, with Switz warriors, total plague, but already with Templiers burned...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 14, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > For the last year, Pogo Games has been running tournaments involving teams of five members each that compete against hundreds of other teams.  The top 10% get gold ribbons at the end of each two-week tourney, the next 10% get silver, the next 10% get bronze.  You play up to nine not all that challenging games to win up to nine ribbons for each game. You don't get anything for the ribbons--they aren't worth anything--you just accumulate them.
> ...



The only reason I am looking for a team is I caught my team captain and at least one other on my old team playing with robots.  They actually purchase programs that will play the game for them!  Of course that is completely unfair to those who actually are playing for fun while competing.  Plus I do this for fun so I want to play with people who enjoy joking and chatting as well as having a competetive spirit.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 14, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



Do you enjoy medieval fantasy such as Tolkien writes?  David Eddings, together with his wife, wrote some of my favorites.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 14, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> For the last year, Pogo Games has been running tournaments involving teams of five members each that compete against hundreds of other teams.  The top 10% get gold ribbons at the end of each two-week tourney, the next 10% get silver, the next 10% get bronze.  You play up to nine not all that challenging games to win up to nine ribbons for each game. You don't get anything for the ribbons--they aren't worth anything--you just accumulate them.
> 
> Would you believe people take it so seriously that I've been thrown off three teams recently because I'm not playing enough to please the team captain?  How seriously do people take playing rather mindless games to win worthless ribbons?
> 
> Oh well.  I play for fun and the cutthroat teams aren't having any fun that I can see.


Unfortunately all multi player games are like that, those who live for the game, those who's competitive spirit means they will do anything (including cheat) to win, those who who cheat simply to disrupt the game (power and control) and the rest of us who do it just for fun and relaxation.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 14, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I read the Belgariad books many years ago and thought they were just kind of meh.  I've thought about reading them again and seeing if my opinion is any different, but have not done so yet.


----------



## Sbiker (Jun 14, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Oh, offcourse, yes! Swords, magic and so on... But it's strange - I've never heared about David Eddings before. I read many fantasy cycles, from Tolkien and Howard to Martin ( )), but, I think, I have to try Eddings... Like Michener, he is not famous on Russian...

I like both fantasy and Sci-Fi because of many unusual ideas of social interaction in different books  Our world is not single, at least in our dreams... Do you believe in aliens?


----------



## Sbiker (Jun 14, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > For the last year, Pogo Games has been running tournaments involving teams of five members each that compete against hundreds of other teams.  The top 10% get gold ribbons at the end of each two-week tourney, the next 10% get silver, the next 10% get bronze.  You play up to nine not all that challenging games to win up to nine ribbons for each game. You don't get anything for the ribbons--they aren't worth anything--you just accumulate them.
> ...



There are no more effective relaxant, than to play game with railroad and locomotives ) Like in Transport Tycoon, or Sim City or so on ))


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 14, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I prefer RTS (Real Time Strategy - war) and FPS (First Person Shooters).  I haven't played Sim City in over a decade and Transport Tycoon doesn't interest me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 14, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Haven't tried any of them. Other than just skill type games, the only games that I currently play that have any kind of story line is "Rise of Nations  Patriots" and it is really ancient.  It does keep me entertained for an hour or two now and then.  I also have "Civilization" but haven't played that in years.

I do have a railroad game where you drive your own train through an endless countryside or cities--realistic scenarios in various countries--delivering stuff and completing tasks along the way, but I've never been able to get it on the screen so that all functions are visible and that makes it miserable to play.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 14, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


I still play some of my older (not old) games as most of my old games will not run on Win 7 through 10.  Some nice games too.  I do have one old game (written for XP) that seems to keep going even on Win 10, wonder how long that will last..........


----------



## Sbiker (Jun 14, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



How do you think about Zerg Queen?  As for me, I like CS but last times playin' Unreal...  Old, but good shooter...


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 14, 2017)

drifter said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


BACON is cuter


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 14, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> I was a Boy Scout and a good one.  I did not earn the Eagle rank, but I was in the Order of the Arrow.  OA, as it is known, is the society for Honor Campers, boys who were avid campers.
> 
> Initiation into the OA involves something called Tap Out.  That happened on the last night of the summer camp week.  Our camp was on the shores of Leesville Lake, one of the Muskingum Watershed lakes built by the WPA during the Great Depression and nestled in the rolling hills of east central Ohio.  Leesville Lake had a restricted motorboat horsepower of 9.9 so there were small sailboats and canoes plying the tranquil waters.
> 
> ...


Amazingly similar to my tap-out! A lake built by CCC during the depression, indians in canoes and tapped so hard I almost fell. A friend who was tapped out the same night was just getting over a broken clavicle. A big guy stood to his left and grabbed the Vigil's hand as it came down and whispered, "right shoulder". Both Franky survived and I survived out night in the woods except that I awoke about 50 feet down hil from where I was left.
20 some odd years later, I tapped out my son.
I rose from Cub through Explorer to Scout Master and finally to Council Adult Leader Training Committee. I was a Boy Scout for 38 years


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 14, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > I was a Boy Scout and a good one.  I did not earn the Eagle rank, but I was in the Order of the Arrow.  OA, as it is known, is the society for Honor Campers, boys who were avid campers.
> ...



Our son was a scout (daughter was a Brownie but didn't go on to Girl Scouts) and hubbie was a scoutmaster for many years and then was on the district team often volunteering to be the cook for the staff.  The night in the woods wasn't too tough in Kansas, but when the camps were in New Mexico bear attacks were a concern.  So unbeknownst to the OA candidates, there were guards posted out of sight of the candidate just as a precaution.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 14, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



I enjoy Eddings.  He writes in an relaxed page turner style--good yarns.


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 14, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


Don't know any of those.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 14, 2017)

Two plus years ago when we bought our washer and dryer and hooked them up I noticed the dryer wasn't drying as well as any others I've ever owned or used.  Never really paid that much attention until about a year and a half ago when it would take up to four hours to dry a load.  Figured it was something in the design and determined not to buy another Kenmore........  That was until we disconnected it to move it and found the house dryer vent packed full of lint as hard as concrete.  Checked the house dryer vent here before hooking it up and it seemed to dry better the first time we used it.  The second time it took longer and today it's taking even longer so I disconnect the hose from the dryer to the house vent and the hose was packed full of lint.  It was all the lint that had built up in the dryer over those years and I should have figured that out much earlier, I know how these things work.......  Now it's time to take the dryer apart and clean it, and get a new hose...........


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 14, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Two plus years ago when we bought our washer and dryer and hooked them up I noticed the dryer wasn't drying as well as any others I've ever owned or used.  Never really paid that much attention until about a year and a half ago when it would take up to four hours to dry a load.  Figured it was something in the design and determined not to buy another Kenmore........  That was until we disconnected it to move it and found the house dryer vent packed full of lint as hard as concrete.  Checked the house dryer vent here before hooking it up and it seemed to dry better the first time we used it.  The second time it took longer and today it's taking even longer so I disconnect the hose from the dryer to the house vent and the hose was packed full of lint.  It was all the lint that had built up in the dryer over those years and I should have figured that out much earlier, I know how these things work.......  Now it's time to take the dryer apart and clean it, and get a new hose...........


Buy a vent that is smooth on the inside.  Vents that look like a spring wrapped in aluminum foil have too many nooks and crannies.  These act as speed bumps, slowing down the flow and giving lint space to accumulate.  Smooth vents can be installed like a periscope.  Hook up the less accessible connection first and extend or contract it to fit the easier.

No charge.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 14, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Two plus years ago when we bought our washer and dryer and hooked them up I noticed the dryer wasn't drying as well as any others I've ever owned or used.  Never really paid that much attention until about a year and a half ago when it would take up to four hours to dry a load.  Figured it was something in the design and determined not to buy another Kenmore........  That was until we disconnected it to move it and found the house dryer vent packed full of lint as hard as concrete.  Checked the house dryer vent here before hooking it up and it seemed to dry better the first time we used it.  The second time it took longer and today it's taking even longer so I disconnect the hose from the dryer to the house vent and the hose was packed full of lint.  It was all the lint that had built up in the dryer over those years and I should have figured that out much earlier, I know how these things work.......  Now it's time to take the dryer apart and clean it, and get a new hose...........
> ...


The other possible problem is in the house dryer vents, too many right angles and too long of a run will cause the same problems.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 14, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


How far from the exterior is your dryer?  Those smooth bore vents have two right angles.  I've seen dryer vents coiled up on the floor behind the dryer.  Way too long to be effective.


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 14, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Mine is a coiled, curled up behind the dryer, too long however if I cut 2/3rds off then it will be just long enough but I'll have to squeeze between the dryer and wall to install it.  Not sure how long the house vent is but if that becomes an issue I can always install an indoor vent, it's in the garage which is already hot.......


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 14, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


So long as your dryer isn't gas!

Hook it up to the dryer first, then push the dryer into position.  Then take the exhaust end and connect it to the exterior vent.  Make it long enough, but no longer.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 14, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I assume CS is CounterStrike.....and come on, you've at least heard of Unreal!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 14, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


My specialties on the training sessions were cooking and orienteering. Our course ended with a winter camp out... 2 nights in tents in mid December in Connecticut. I cooked Sunday dinner. The menu was always the same: Roast beef corn or string beans and baked potato. Desert was apple pie. Everything was cooked in site in Dutch ovens. I brought a Dutch oven with me when I shopped to test fit the roasts. It took 10 ovens to prepare the meal. I did cheat a bit and used charcoal and oven thermometers. Controlling the temperature of everything in 10 ovens in a camp fire 8 feet by 4 feet was nearly impossible.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 14, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


No it's not gas.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 14, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


I actually have CounterStrike, haven't played it in years, not one of my favorites and yes, I've heard of Unreal.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 14, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


We had Polar Bear camp during the winter.  Our tents were WW II or Korean War surplus.  Anyway, they had twenty years of stale, mildewish air about them.  There were two upright poles and a ridge pole that weighed about fifteen pound.  The sides were secured by stakes and ropes.  Inside the Scout Masters provided three bales of straw per tent.  We bedded down like barnyard animals, and enjoyed it thoroughly.  

One particularly harsh winter weekend, our provisions froze solid during the long, moonless night.  #10 cans of peaches were prized as a frozen dessert.  Eggs were cracked and frozen, pancake batter could not be prepared for the water was ice.

There was an early 19th century stone house on the campground we had access to.  We quickly built roaring fires in the fireplaces, stoked up the coal stoves and hunkered down on the wide pine board floors.  Scout Masters drove into town, about twelve miles away, and brought back groceries.  We made beef stew and Hudson Bay pie in Dutch ovens on the hearths.  Boxes of raisins and bags of apples were distributed as we sang camp songs.  

Later that afternoon, we donned our warmest clothes and broke down our tent camp.  Someone had cobbled together sledges upon which we heaped tents, sleeping bags, backpacks and the remainder of our frozen fare.  Then we shlepped everything back to the stone house and sorted through what could be salvaged and what we needed to dispose of.

By Sunday morning, we were warm, fed and happy.  But the first night (Friday) was an experience!


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 14, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


A sentence I've used in a different context.


----------



## Sbiker (Jun 14, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



Unreal starts fast and working fast at current computers - so, it's an awesome substitute for Win Solitaire


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 15, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



As is a design like ours when the vent goes up through the roof.  As Dancare, the guys who clean our carpets and also vacuum out the dryer vent explained, the dryer just isn't equipped to force all that lint straight up 16 feet so it accumulates in the tube pretty quickly.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 15, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Kat & Mr. Kat in transition,
Hossfly's knee surgery,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition and wellness for Ringel,
Foxfyre & Hombre's foster dog Carly for wellness,
Dana!!!! (Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant.)
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, SFC Ollie, AgainSheila, 007, and all others we hope will return.

_Persistence is that inner strength that pushes us to try again after we have exhausted all our options.




_


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 15, 2017)

For Gracie and all the Ol' Folks. I found out why I've been so tired lately.
 Anyone else have this problem?


AAADD

*KNOW THE SYMPTOMS.....PLEASE READ!*

*Thank goodness there's a name for this disorder.*
*Somehow I feel better even though I have it!! *
*
Recently, I was diagnosed with A.A.A.D.D. -*
*A*ge *A*ctivated *A*ttention *D*eficit *D*isorder.

This is how it manifests:

I decide to water my garden.
As I turn on the hose in the driveway,
I look over at my car and decide it needs washing.

As I start toward the garage,
I notice mail on the porch table that
I brought up from the mail box earlier.*
*
I decide to go through the mail before I wash the car.

I lay my car keys on the table,
Put the junk mail in the garbage can under the table,
And notice that the can is full.*
*
So, I decide to put the bills back
On the table and take out the garbage first.

But then I think,
Since I'm going to be near the mailbox
When I take out the garbage anyway,
I may as well pay the bills first.

I take my check book off the table,
And see that there is only one check left.
My extra checks are in my desk in the study,
So I go inside the house to my desk where
I find the can of Pepsi I'd been drinking.

I'm going to look for my checks,
But first I need to push the Pepsi aside
So that I don't accidentally knock it over.*
*
The Pepsi is getting warm,
And I decide to put it in the refrigerator to keep it cold.

As I head toward the kitchen with the Pepsi*,*
A vase of flowers on the counter
Catches my eye--they need water.*
*
I put the Pepsi on the counter and
Discover my reading glasses that
I've been searching for all morning.

I decide I better put them back on my desk,
But first I'm going to water the flowers.

I set the glasses back down on the counter,
Fill a container with water and suddenly spot the TV remote.
Someone left it on the kitchen table.

I realize that tonight when we go to watch TV,
I'll be looking for the remote,
But I won't remember that it's on the kitchen table,
So I decide to put it back in the den where it belongs,
But first I'll water the flowers.

I pour some water in the flowers,
But quite a bit of it spills on the floor.

So, I set the remote back on the table,
Get some towels and wipe up the spill.

Then, I head down the hall trying to
Remember what I was planning to do.

*At the end of the day:*

*The car isn't washed*
*The bills aren't paid*
*there's a warm can of Pepsi sitting on the counter*
*The flowers don't have enough water,*
*there's still only 1 check in my check book,*
*I can't find the remote,* 
*I can't find my glasses,*
*And I don't remember what I did with the car keys.*

*Then, when I try to figure out why nothing got done today,*
*I'm really baffled because I know I was busy all day,*
*And I'm really tired.

I realize this is a serious problem,*
And I'll try to get some help for it,
But first I'll check my e-mail....


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 15, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


What is Hudson Bay pie?  it doesn't come up in any google searches.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 15, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Kind of a pudding made of apples, raisins,  currents, cranberries, brown sugar and chunks of stale bread.  Mix them up in a Dutch oven and bake it in the coals of a campfire.  It tastes better if you are not slathered in Off mosquito repellent, but it is not a seasonal dish.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 15, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Contemplating whether a Kansas or New Mexico troop would take currents and cranberries on a camp out.  Somehow I don't think so.  Must be a regional thing.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 15, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I don't think green chilis would go well in Hudson Bay pie. Maybe it's because there is a shortage of green chilis in Hudson Bay.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 15, 2017)

Our 42 partners just called.  Her youngest son was placed on Hospice a few days ago and they just called that his vital signs indicate he may be passing today.  So of course she and her husband would be in no frame of mind to enjoy a game today.  

Parents aren't supposed to outlive their kids.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 15, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Green chilis would not be found on anything in Kansas.  But they are a staple everywhere here in New Mexico.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 15, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I'll swap some currants and cranberries for some green chilis!  My gastroenterologist might wince, but what the hell!


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 15, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I know that Eskimo Pie is a plant and Hudson Bay is a strain of Eskimo Pie so I doubt if Nosmo is referring to that.

Eskimo Pie







Hudson Bay


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 15, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Green chilis can be pretty spicy but they can also be very mild.  And it is interesting that those who eat a regular southwestern/Mexican/New Mexican cuisine rarely have any gastroenterological distress.   Those with such conditions probably should avoid that cuisine though.


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 15, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Hatch peppers! I was in Hatch, NM last fall and we got a 6 month supply.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 15, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



They are absolutely the best in the world.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 15, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Edible hosta?


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 15, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


You know the cuisine in the northeast.  Starchy, doughy comfort food.  Think Thanksgiving dinner all year round.

But a regional cuisine that features spicy food might just wreck my digestive system so used to processing relatively bland fare.  

The occasional plate of doughy pasta is augmented by spicy marinara.  A simple baked potato slathered in sour cream is occasionally garnished with chopped chives.  Salt and black ground pepper is about as adventurous as we get.


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 15, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


My wife plants them in shady spots and they spread and keeps down weeds. Plus the rabbits don't eat them so I don't know if they are edible.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 15, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I did the Year Round Camper thing for 4 or 5 years Tent camping frequently well below freezing, We maintained a site about 1/2 mile from the road and packed everything in. 3 of us camped there. A guy that made Eagle, the fore mentioned Franky and I. We had ample firewood cut, split, stacked and covered. I remember one Saturday morning hiking in in about 30 inches of fresh snow. Everything looked different and the same. When we arrived at the tent, it looked like a big lump. the fire pit was hidden, fire wood was hidden and we had one folding camp shovel. Once we had a fire going, we were fine. We left the tent mostly buried and were toasty warm with a big fire with a large flat rock reflecting heat back at the tent at -15.
I regret not making Eagle. I was Life with 20 Merit Badges when I turned 18. I simply ran out of time after starting the final push about 6 months earlier.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 15, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> For Gracie and all the Ol' Folks. I found out why I've been so tired lately.
> Anyone else have this problem?
> 
> 
> ...


HA HA!! But, that is not me. I finish what I begin, then start the next project. NOTHING moves me from what needs done and if I do happen to get sidetracked, I take with me what I was originally doing, do the sidetrack, then go back to my list of Things To Do. See, I write everything down, then check it off after its done. And i don't budge from it until it IS done.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 15, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


The winter after the big freeze at Polar Bear camp we built a half dozen Adirondack shelters.  These are three sided lean to type shelters with the roof line high at the open end and slanting downward toward the back.  In the open end we crafted stone fireplaces, actually a three sided stone wall.  The wall reflected the heat into the lean to.  We finally had a wooden floor and could put inflatable mattresses there instead of frozen ground.

Once we had a fire built in front of the walls and the heat came pouring in, we could sleep without shivering.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 15, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


my drier vent goes straight out the back of the machine and out through the cement block wall. Smooth sided galvanized steel tubing 10 or12" long. It was tough cutting the hole, but I've punched pipes through walls for a living in the past.  Of course, since it was MY block wall, I did get king of anal about the hole. It's nearly perfectly round and I doubt an ant could squeeze through the largest gap BEFORE I calked it. I check it periodically and the worst I've seen it is a pinky finger sized clump clinging to the louvers.I can pop the cap off and reach right into the drier  from my back yard. The vent exits the garage just off the floor but about waist high outside. The yard is far from level. Nosmo would feel at home on my 3.5 acres.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 15, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Not sufficient thought put into the design of ours I'm afraid.  If we vented the dryer straight out the back it would be straight into one of the back bedrooms.  And since they didn't allow enough room to vent out the back of the house by using a right turn angle from the dryer, through the roof seemed like a logical option to them.  But it really sucks from a functionality and safety standpoint.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 15, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > For Gracie and all the Ol' Folks. I found out why I've been so tired lately.
> ...


Lost my cane just yesterday while looking for my favorite coffee cup that I found later on my pick-up. 
Yesterday was my partners 34th birthday Come July 30, I'll be twice her age. The plan was cocktails at Max and Lori's, out to dinner at a new Brazilian place in town and back to Max and Lori's for desert and cigars. Remember my cane earlier? I didn't. I get around pretty good without it, but I still have my limits. Max to the rescue. When he's hurting or needs to walk on the beach, he will sometimes use a cane. It was mine until I left his place around midnight


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 15, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


In my house in Connecticut, the laundry was on the 3rd floor/ improved attic and the only way to vent it outside would have been out the roof. What I did was go to the store and pick up a 3 pack of lady's stockings. I rubber banded one over the vent tube and was good to go. I just had to change the stocking about once a month. I used them as long as I could by turning them inside out, the majority would fall away and the rest came out in the wash.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 15, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


In this house it would vent directly into the living room if we did that.......... great for the winter........


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 15, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


----------



## Sbiker (Jun 15, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> For Gracie and all the Ol' Folks. I found out why I've been so tired lately.
> Anyone else have this problem?
> 
> 
> ...



I'm a bit melancholic today, let's look on my clip:


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 15, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Started Monday on a Bluestone patio project.  I almost have all the plant material removed and grading complete on the 26 x 25 area.  All by hand in 90 degree weather.  Wednesday I will complete the grading by bringing some fill dirt and do some compacting.  My middle daughter was here last week and the youngest will be here in another day or two.  Super busy with all that and hiring an attorney to sue my prior employer.  My last two checks are being held hostage.  He wants me to sign papers, which I can only conclude absolve him of wrong doing.  Not happening.
> ...



I will learn more on Thursday of next week.  That is my attorney appointment date.  At this juncture, he is jamming up my unemployment too.  It is very unwise to tick me off...I'm officially ticked.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 15, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> We had Polar Bear camp during the winter.  Our tents were WW II or Korean War surplus.  Anyway, they had twenty years of stale, mildewish air about them.  There were two upright poles and a ridge pole that weighed about fifteen pound.  The sides were secured by stakes and ropes.  Inside the Scout Masters provided three bales of straw per tent.  We bedded down like barnyard animals, and enjoyed it thoroughly.
> 
> One particularly harsh winter weekend, our provisions froze solid during the long, moonless night.  #10 cans of peaches were prized as a frozen dessert.  Eggs were cracked and frozen, pancake batter could not be prepared for the water was ice.
> 
> ...



It was so cold on one of our polar bear camps, we burned all the wood we could find.  Unfortunately some had poison ivy on it and turning the oil into a smoke was terrible for me.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 15, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> I know that Eskimo Pie is a plant and Hudson Bay is a strain of Eskimo Pie so I doubt if Nosmo is referring to that.
> 
> Eskimo Pie
> 
> ...



I hosta agree...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 15, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > For Gracie and all the Ol' Folks. I found out why I've been so tired lately.
> ...



Interesting but more raunchy than most Americans would be comfortable with in a public setting. . .possibly even illegal?


----------



## Sbiker (Jun 15, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Underground life... Somewhere illegal, but are American bikers really more lawful?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 15, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



Americans have some pretty strong pornography laws and restrictions on what can be easily accessible to kids, etc.  It isn't that the video you linked is so bad or overly graphic, but it does have some clips in it that probably wouldn't pass the censors as suitable for family viewing.  Admittedly I suppose most Europeans would think it okay.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 15, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The day started out light, couldn't get my act together but eventually I set up the living room, moved all the bookcases that have been blocking the front window in the large foyer so the house no longer feels like a cave.  Once I had the living room set up I confirmed my suspicion that the huge coffee table wasn't going to fit........  Rearranged a couple of other things in the kitchen, basically moved my hutch over to another wall so I had to put the microwave temporarily back on the limited room kitchen counter until I can find or make a "table" that will fit there and allow me to put the trash/recycle cans there with the microwave on top, it's the only place to put both.
> ...


One super nice thing about running off-grid, you have to be selective about your electric appliances.  Everything is analyzed for power usage and lots is left off the roster.  Microwaves, toasters, trash compactors, automatic dishwashers, and so many superfluous machinery can be deleted from the roster of "must-haves".  I use a cast iron dutch oven instead of an electric slow cooker.  Coffee is left on the wood stove, or re-heated as needed.  Anything you can heat in a microwave can be heated using other means.  I have a wonderful hand-powered washer (I've posted photos before) and hang the laundry on the line to dry.  If I need something dry faster in the winter, I hang it inside, near the stove.  Lots of comforts are not really necessary, but we are spoiled, I find.  (I do like my JD 410, though!)


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 15, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Yes, I have lived for some time in conditions that seem rather primitive in these times--wood stove, minimal electrical and no conveniences like microwaves, toasters, blenders, etc.  And we made it fine.

But I really wouldn't want to do that again.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 15, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


A large portion of American "bikers" are professionals (doctors, lawyers, etc) in legitimate motorcycle clubs, only a small minority are the outlaw bikers, the rest are simply bike lovers.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 15, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I avoid bathing my house dogs, and they mostly don't need it, anyways.  The farm dog is due a clipping, which she'll get in the next few weeks.  Great Pyrenees are tough to groom, it's more like thatching than brushing.  So, when she gets really bad, I just clip her down.  She likes that, too, because she gets so hot during the summer.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 15, 2017)

drifter said:


> I want to get a pet pig. I hear they are smart and kind pets.


I was surprised to learn that you can actually box train a pig, like a cat, rabbit, or ferret.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 15, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Funny, it's my retirement plan, and I am looking forward to retiring more than ever.  Caring for my critters and living off the land, finally having some time for all my crafts I love so much to do...
I put up a cord and a half of firewood this past weekend.  All the trees my partner took down last summer have to be cut, split, and stacked.  Guess whose job that is?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 15, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Started Monday on a Bluestone patio project.  I almost have all the plant material removed and grading complete on the 26 x 25 area.  All by hand in 90 degree weather.  Wednesday I will complete the grading by bringing some fill dirt and do some compacting.  My middle daughter was here last week and the youngest will be here in another day or two.  Super busy with all that and hiring an attorney to sue my prior employer.  My last two checks are being held hostage.  He wants me to sign papers, which I can only conclude absolve him of wrong doing.  Not happening.


How are you compacting and leveling your patio area?  I hoped we'd get to the driveswy this summer, but things are going a lot more slowly than I'd expected.  Damned old people!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 15, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


While I recognize pigs as being intelligent, I still cannot envision having one as a house pet, although my partner would gladly welcome one as a lap-pet.  Pigs are, and always will be, primarily food sources.  Never name your livestock...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 15, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Billy goats (pc: bucks) are characters in their own right.  I love the bucks at least as much as the does, most of my billys have been bottled raised and are super-nice...when they aren't rutting.  When in the rut, I limit physical contact and use halters to take them to visit their girlfriends.  It's easier to lead them by their heads than drag them around with a collar.  And, yes, does can be super nice and the kids are better than TV...well, for some of us.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 15, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Good morning, coffee shop!


I've always liked "present" better than "gift".  "Gift" in German means poison.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 15, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


Before I read "The Name of the Rose", I saw the movie (with Sean Connery).  I saw it the first time when I was living in Munich and it was in German.  It was still an excellent movie, and a better book.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 15, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Probably good advice but you have to name the horses and the milk cow and you don't name your favorite does and billy?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 15, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...





Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


The milk does all have names, and they all know their names and respond accordingly.  The bucks also respond to their names, when not in rut.  Unless I plan on keeping them, the kids are all "snackpack" with a numerical designation.  The partner is, however, 66 going on 3 and cannot bear the thought of the goats being slaughtered for food. To date, I've made a lot more money selling meat than milk or cheese.  If I had a milk cow or a horse, they would, of course, have names.  When I get chickens next spring, some will end up with names, most will end up in the freezer.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 15, 2017)

OK.  Anyone know anything about nose bleeds?  Lately, I've been getting sudden nose bleeds, only on one side.  They come on quite suddenly and are quite voluminous.  Any ideas?  I've staunched this evening's flow and hope it won't reoccur after I go to sleep.


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 15, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> OK.  Anyone know anything about nose bleeds?  Lately, I've been getting sudden nose bleeds, only on one side.  They come on quite suddenly and are quite voluminous.  Any ideas?  I've staunched this evening's flow and hope it won't reoccur after I go to sleep.


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 15, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > OK.  Anyone know anything about nose bleeds?  Lately, I've been getting sudden nose bleeds, only on one side.  They come on quite suddenly and are quite voluminous.  Any ideas?  I've staunched this evening's flow and hope it won't reoccur after I go to sleep.


Maybe you're going through puberty. Again.
Seriously, many things can cause nosebleed in older people. High blood pressure, use of blood thinners, daily doses of aspirin, etc.

Here's one article from Web MD.

What are the symptoms of nosebleeds in the elderly? | Reference.com


----------



## Gracie (Jun 15, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


They have to be successful business people. Harleys are great, but those things cost big bucks to keep running.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 16, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Kat & Mr. Kat in transition,
Hossfly's knee surgery,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition and wellness for Ringel,
Foxfyre & Hombre's foster dog Carly for wellness,
Dana!!!! (Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant.)
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, SFC Ollie, AgainSheila, 007, and all others we hope will return.
_
May both the journey and the destination be something to appreciate



_


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 16, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> OK.  Anyone know anything about nose bleeds?  Lately, I've been getting sudden nose bleeds, only on one side.  They come on quite suddenly and are quite voluminous.  Any ideas?  I've staunched this evening's flow and hope it won't reoccur after I go to sleep.


My son used to get them when he was little.  Maybe broken capillaries or just dry air.

He was so little and sad but he knew just what to do.  These gadgets will sometimes stop the bleeding:



 

They're about $5 at Amazon.  Don't blow your nose too hard or pick at it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 16, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, coffee shop!
> ...



Hmm.  I did not know that.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 16, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Aww, those are SO cute.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


Tell me about it. The battery is dead in my FXD35, and looking at $130 for a new one. It was a whole lot cheaper for parts and misc Harley stuff when I worked for Harley. Used to get a nice discount. As of now I still haven't bought a new one. Riding has just really lost a lot of it's appeal after 50 years of it. I have so many other things that take priority over $130 than buying a new battery for my bike.


----------



## Sbiker (Jun 16, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Ah. I've understood. There are no restrictions on movies at Internet in Russia, only on TV. Offcourse, government can forbit whole resource with illegal content - but it relate only to some terroristic or anti-government sites..


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 16, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



It isn't really that much different here and content, even during so-called 'family hours' has been including more gratuitous sex and violence on TV, in the movies, in music videos, etc. than what the public would have tolerated even 30 years ago.  I am not sure if there is any iron clad laws covering internet content though I'm pretty sure child porn on the internet (or anywhere else) is illegal and inciting to riot or whatever would probably fall within some law as illegal.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 16, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> OK.  Anyone know anything about nose bleeds?  Lately, I've been getting sudden nose bleeds, only on one side.  They come on quite suddenly and are quite voluminous.  Any ideas?  I've staunched this evening's flow and hope it won't reoccur after I go to sleep.



I don't know for sure GW, but I do know that if you don't know what caused it and it reoccurs, you should see your doctor or get it checked out in the E.R. or urgent care. It's probably something simple like a virus but best to know for sure.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 16, 2017)

007 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Welcome back 007.   I can take you off the MIA list.


----------



## Sbiker (Jun 16, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Yes, I think it similar... And also we have a law to forbid of gay propaganda during this "family hours" - a point of critic of Russia from "civilized countries", but it make conditions here a bit more healthy...


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 16, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



Aaaaaaand now we're going into politics.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 16, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



Yeah, I agree with Montro we've stepped a wee bit over the line into political opinion here.  So I'll give us both a quick WHAP with the feather duster and we'll leave it at that.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 16, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


In my younger days,I hung out with 1%ers and the meanest biggest nastiest bikers in town. The meanest biggest nastiest of them all was a good friend named Heinze. He was Chief of Detectives in the local police department.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 16, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


Ummmm, there are exceptions to every rule.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 16, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Well, that certainly describes what's happening to me to a T.  My BP is at the high end of normal, so I think it might be more likely related to our dry climate, or maybe my frequent use of ibuprofen. I'll have to look into this some more. 
Thanks!


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 16, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> OK.  Anyone know anything about nose bleeds?  Lately, I've been getting sudden nose bleeds, only on one side.  They come on quite suddenly and are quite voluminous.  Any ideas?  I've staunched this evening's flow and hope it won't reoccur after I go to sleep.



weather must be too dry


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 16, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Started Monday on a Bluestone patio project.  I almost have all the plant material removed and grading complete on the 26 x 25 area.  All by hand in 90 degree weather.  Wednesday I will complete the grading by bringing some fill dirt and do some compacting.  My middle daughter was here last week and the youngest will be here in another day or two.  Super busy with all that and hiring an attorney to sue my prior employer.  My last two checks are being held hostage.  He wants me to sign papers, which I can only conclude absolve him of wrong doing.  Not happening.
> ...



The compacting is a combination of foot tamping followed by a hand tamper in two inch lifts.  It seems very stable at  this point, but I will run a vibratory compactor over it Saturday.  The leveling is with a level, screed board and a string line.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 16, 2017)

Going to a birthday party with the little one tomorrow.  It's for the girl who used to be our next door neighbor, until about a year ago.  She's a year younger than the little one.  We miss having them next door, it was so nice to be able to just walk for a minute and have someone for the little one to play with on most days.

My next A&P exam is on Thursday.  I'm not sure how I feel about it yet; I still have plenty of studying to do.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 16, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Going to a birthday party with the little one tomorrow.  It's for the girl who used to be our next door neighbor, until about a year ago.  She's a year younger than the little one.  We miss having them next door, it was so nice to be able to just walk for a minute and have someone for the little one to play with on most days.
> 
> My next A&P exam is on Thursday.  I'm not sure how I feel about it yet; I still have plenty of studying to do.



How did your speech turn out?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 16, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


I'm getting ready to do both a driveway and a barn.  I was planning on making a roller to compact the soil and subsequent layers of stone and gravel.  Leveling isn't too critical with the driveway, but the barn will need to be level because we plan to eventually put in heated concrete in a portion of the floor.


----------



## Sbiker (Jun 17, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Oh, sorry, I'm stopping now at inch to politics


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 17, 2017)

drifter said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Going to a birthday party with the little one tomorrow.  It's for the girl who used to be our next door neighbor, until about a year ago.  She's a year younger than the little one.  We miss having them next door, it was so nice to be able to just walk for a minute and have someone for the little one to play with on most days.
> ...



It hasn't been graded yet, but I'll guess that it will get me a C, maybe a B if I'm lucky.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 17, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



   Pretty much all of us stray over the line just a wee bit at least once or twice.  No foul.  No harm.


----------



## SixFoot (Jun 17, 2017)

Good morning all you happy people has everyone had their coffee yet that's great weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 17, 2017)

Good morning everybody.  Slept in.  Enjoyed sleeping in.  Hope for an uneventful day after a very busy week.  Just a bit of laundry that I intend to do every day but never actually get around to doing. Straighten up the house a bit for our luncheon and movie with Aunt Betty tomorrow.  Hombre will need to make a quick trip to the store for the tortillas.  And then just enjoy the day.

High 90's projected for today, cools down to low 90's tomorrow, and then we may see our first 100 degree temps next week though 100's not not that common in Albuquerque.  June is often our hottest month.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 17, 2017)

SixFoot said:


> Good morning all you happy people has everyone had their coffee yet that's great weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!



Just now having it because I was really lazy and slow to get up this morning.


----------



## SixFoot (Jun 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all you happy people has everyone had their coffee yet that's great weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!
> ...



It dawned on me this morning that I am less than 10 days from starting Calculus, so I did what any rationale person would do.... get cracked out on caffeine first thing in the morning!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 17, 2017)

SixFoot said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



LOL.  You may have missed the rather intense calculus discussion here in the Coffee Shop a few days ago.     But welcome back.  I was just about to put you on the MIA list.


----------



## SixFoot (Jun 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I always miss the fun stuff!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 17, 2017)

SixFoot said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...


----------



## SixFoot (Jun 17, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



True, but it also has  WAY funner applications, amirite??


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 17, 2017)

Got morning chores done. It's already getting hot outside.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 17, 2017)

drifter said:


> Got morning chores done. It's already getting hot outside.



I wish I had mine done.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 17, 2017)

SixFoot said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...


Duct tape, or calculus?


----------



## SixFoot (Jun 17, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...








Good question...


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Got morning chores done. It's already getting hot outside.
> ...



I got up early had to give the cat a shot for diabetes. But since I was up just did the chores and got em done.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 17, 2017)

drifter said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Our last dog had diabetes and had to have insulin shots twice a day.  But because he got a treat each time he got a shot he was diligent in reminding us it was time for his shot.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



The cat has to have shots twice a day as well. He's doing pretty good now that they got the right dosage figured out.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 17, 2017)

drifter said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



I got up early (relatively speaking) and went with the little one to a birthday party.  It was outside and soooooo hot.

We're apparently going to go to Medieval Times in a couple of hours.  I should, of course, do schoolwork between now and then....instead, I'll just play a game and do schoolwork tonight.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 17, 2017)

drifter said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



I'd hate trying to give our cat a shot.  I can't even get her to take a pill; my employer always ends up shoving any pill the cat needs into her mouth.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 17, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I just graduated so I feel your stress and procrastination.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 17, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I think he knows it makes him feel better, when its near time for the shot, he jumps up on the same table everyday waiting for the shot.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 17, 2017)

drifter said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



I mostly need to study for next week's A&P exam...but I do have a couple of labs I still need to get done, and I need to finish my chapter review in Database Management Systems.  I'm having a bit of trouble with the last 2 questions of that review, so I really will have to get that done tonight.  I can afford to wait until later, though.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 17, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Do you use blue study or quizlet at all? They are great resources. You can put up study notes and it creates mock quizzes. Also, if anyone else has taken the same class some will upload tests and quizzes for practice.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 17, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Carly, the mini doxie who is living with us until her human companion can come home has to have a large liver support pill every day.  I was having a difficult time cutting the pill into small pieces that could be concealed in her food without pulvarizing and losing some of the pill.  And then I found out she was supposed to take the pills on a empty stomach at least an hour before she eats.

So what to do?

I finally bought some pill pockets at the vets not really expecting them to work because with them wrapped around a big pill that was a BIG bite.  But she loves the pill pockets and snarfs them down along with the pill inside them--no fuss, muss, bother, or trauma for her or us.  The vet said the little bit of food in the pill pocket would not interfere with the effectiveness of the medication.

We really do sometimes make things harder than they have to be.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 17, 2017)

My two great dane-newfoundland pups are different as night and day. One pup is a foodie begging for everything loves when it's time to be fed. The other pup snubs his nose at costco's kirkland brand dog food but will eat pedigree. If I serve something he doesn't like he won't eat lol. I heard eggs can be a good protein and is ok for dogs, so I cooked some up and added it to the food the one pup doesn't like and he ate around the food to get the eggs. He must think I'm Mrs Farnsworth there to serve his eccentric tastes. If only he had a collar with a bell to ring for his beck and call.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 17, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Mortar and pestle, syringe (no needle).  Crush the pill, add enough water to fill the syringe then feed to the cat that way.  We had to do that with Boo because he wouldn't take pills, no matter how hard we tried he'd just spit them back out.  The syringe method can be a little messy as you cat will probably fight that also but it's better than trying to force feed a pill.  I would shoot the syringe contents into Boo's mouth then hold his mouth closed till he swallowed.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


Tried the pill pockets with cats in the past, no luck.  They either wouldn't eat them or just spit them back out.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 17, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



When Carly had that spell and we almost lost her, she refused food or water for a couple of days.  But the potassium supplement we were to give her was in syringes and the vet said most dogs liked it and would swallow it right down when it was squirted in their cheek.  And she did.  And Hombre thought we could probably force feed her water that way to keep her from being dehydrated too.  And that worked like a charm.

She's back to normal now, active, bouncy, happy, and ornery as ever.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Jasper didn't always drink enough water when he was younger leading to bladder infections so when he's started to look a little dehydrated we would force feed him water that way, didn't take too many times before he wised up and started drinking more water.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 17, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



The critters have different preferences just like us people do.  That was obvious when we had both Carly and Sally the Shih tzu with us for a week.  Had to give them different treats, prepare their meals differently, and their ideas of what going for a walk involved made taking them together impossible.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 17, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I have two pupps, and the foodie pup drinks alot, the eccentric pup doesn't drink enough, but I discovered eccentric boy likes ice cubes so I give him ice cubes throughout the day.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 17, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...




Interesting to find another Heinlein fan in the Coffee Shop.  I think I first read one of his "juveniles" when i was in sixth grade...something called Farmer in the Sky.  I have probably read twenty or thirty of his books since.  There is probably no one who has contributed more to my overall moral development than Heinlein.  My favorite is Time Enough For Love.  The aphorisms in the interludes are priceless.   I can quote many of them from memory.

Ex:  Never appeal to a  man's "better nature."  He may not have one.  Invoking his self-interest gives you more leverage.  


A woman is not property.  Any man who thinks otherwise is living in a dream world. 


In a mature society "civil servant"  is semantically equal to "civil master."


There is a excellent biography of Heinlein out there.  The man was a true American Hero.  He graduated from the Naval Academy and served with distinction until he contracted TB.  He was a engineer during the Second World War working on munitions for the war effort.  

I would characterize him as a  Libertarian with a strong humanistic streak.  A great man imho.   The biography I mentioned.











The young Naval Officer.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 17, 2017)

drifter said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Carly likes ice cubes too and when we were weaning her off the syringes filled with water and trying to coax her to drink normally again, I found offering her an ice cube to lick for a bit and then putting it, plus another one or two, in the water dish did get her to drink water on her own.  She likes cold water.

Sally the Shih tzu however prefers room temperature water.

They really are just as different personalities just as we people are.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 17, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> I'm getting ready to do both a driveway and a barn.  I was planning on making a roller to compact the soil and subsequent layers of stone and gravel.  Leveling isn't too critical with the driveway, but the barn will need to be level because we plan to eventually put in heated concrete in a portion of the floor.



The plate compactor I rented was over 300 pounds.  It did a nice job, but my hand tamping was pretty good, as the compactor did not make a very big change.  Getting it back into the trailer was fun.  I worked it up two boards until it was in the trailer.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 17, 2017)

drifter said:


> My two great dane-newfoundland pups are different as night and day. One pup is a foodie begging for everything loves when it's time to be fed. The other pup snubs his nose at costco's kirkland brand dog food but will eat pedigree. If I serve something he doesn't like he won't eat lol. I heard eggs can be a good protein and is ok for dogs, so I cooked some up and added it to the food the one pup doesn't like and he ate around the food to get the eggs. He must think I'm Mrs Farnsworth there to serve his eccentric tastes. If only he had a collar with a bell to ring for his beck and call.



Goodness those are going to be HUGE dogs.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


I have found pill pockets successful with both dogs and cats.  Dogs will also take pills wrapped in: bacon, cheese, ham, cat food (canned), and many other yummy treats.  Dogs don't chew their food well before wolfing it down.  Cats, on the other hand, prefer to chew more thoroughly and the concealed medication must be encased in a very tasty morsel, otherwise, the morsel will be consumed and the pill spit back out.


 I keep a "pill gun" on hand.  Cats still fight it, but it saves your fingers.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 17, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I've used several Heinlein quotes in my signature line while in the USMB.  Like you, his works played a large part in my philosophical development.  He got a little preachy towards the end, but his stories were still always worth reading.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 17, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I'm getting ready to do both a driveway and a barn.  I was planning on making a roller to compact the soil and subsequent layers of stone and gravel.  Leveling isn't too critical with the driveway, but the barn will need to be level because we plan to eventually put in heated concrete in a portion of the floor.
> ...


Sounds like I'll be using the hand tamping method, too.  Loading heavy things on and off of trailers and trucks is easy-peasy now that I have Hoe-zilla.  Using a JD 410 to lift and transport heavy stuff makes "yard work" a piece of cake.  Hold in mind, I don't have a yard, per se, I have acres and acres of birch/spruce forest to "clean and jerk".


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 17, 2017)

I'm officially peed!
In Alabama, the last drink is served at 1:59:59, but customers are welcome to stay until staff really wants to go home. Bet laid plans and all,sometimes staff want a cocktail after work and once customers are out on a busy night, outside lights go out, doors are locked and the party resumes. So, after I left at 4, the staff was cleaning and drinking and around 6 eveything was done except the deposit and 2 bartenders, one male and one female left together. The woman was buzzed, probably over the legal limit, but most people in this business can still function quite well at a .16. The guy doesn't show his level unless you really know what to look for up to a point, but his license is suspended for a DUI.
He's kind of macho behind 10 beers so he convinces he should drive. Well half way home (they're room mates only) the guy turns off the headlight by mistake and gets pulled over. 
Instant DUI and driving while suspended. Police ask the woman if they can search the car and since she had nothing to hide, OKs the search so she can get home and get some sleep. They found a bag of pot in his back pack..
I don't use the stuff, but I really don't care if anyone else does, but bring it or any other illegal drug into my bar, and you are gone for life. The SOB had pot, in his back pack, behind my bar, all friggin night. They put a 12 hour hold on him, so he gets out at 7. I'm about to go bail him out but I can't decide what to do first: Do I shoot him or fire him?I'm about certain I will do both, so if I turn up missing, send bail money the the Foley PD.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 17, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I didn't go to Medieval Times, so I played, napped, and I'm working on schoolwork at the moment.  I'm having some trouble with multivalued dependencies in my Database Management class.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 17, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> I'm officially peed!
> In Alabama, the last drink is served at 1:59:59, but customers are welcome to stay until staff really wants to go home. Bet laid plans and all,sometimes staff want a cocktail after work and once customers are out on a busy night, outside lights go out, doors are locked and the party resumes. So, after I left at 4, the staff was cleaning and drinking and around 6 eveything was done except the deposit and 2 bartenders, one male and one female left together. The woman was buzzed, probably over the legal limit, but most people in this business can still function quite well at a .16. The guy doesn't show his level unless you really know what to look for up to a point, but his license is suspended for a DUI.
> He's kind of macho behind 10 beers so he convinces he should drive. Well half way home (they're room mates only) the guy turns off the headlight by mistake and gets pulled over.
> Instant DUI and driving while suspended. Police ask the woman if they can search the car and since she had nothing to hide, OKs the search so she can get home and get some sleep. They found a bag of pot in his back pack..
> I don't use the stuff, but I really don't care if anyone else does, but bring it or any other illegal drug into my bar, and you are gone for life. The SOB had pot, in his back pack, behind my bar, all friggin night. They put a 12 hour hold on him, so he gets out at 7. I'm about to go bail him out but I can't decide what to do first: Do I shoot him or fire him?I'm about certain I will do both, so if I turn up missing, send bail money the the Foley PD.



I counted this funny Ernie, even though it really isn't, because I'm pretty sure you won't shoot him.  Not that he doesn't deserve it.  Probably just as well that it turned out the way it did rather than him getting busted on premises and putting you all under suspicion.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I'm officially peed!
> ...


Alabama Beverage Control is pretty much Gestapo. Had an inspector decided to wander in last night, he could have done so without a warrant or even identifying himself. Had he looked in that back pack I would have lost my liquor license and been subject to $10,000 in fines. Had that happened, 50/50, this would no longer be funny.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > My two great dane-newfoundland pups are different as night and day. One pup is a foodie begging for everything loves when it's time to be fed. The other pup snubs his nose at costco's kirkland brand dog food but will eat pedigree. If I serve something he doesn't like he won't eat lol. I heard eggs can be a good protein and is ok for dogs, so I cooked some up and added it to the food the one pup doesn't like and he ate around the food to get the eggs. He must think I'm Mrs Farnsworth there to serve his eccentric tastes. If only he had a collar with a bell to ring for his beck and call.
> ...



yeah they can knock me over if they jump at me, I think they are ten months old now but weigh 100 pounds.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 17, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...





I agree, some of his latter day books were a bit on the preachy side.  But still, his humanism always came through for me.  I really liked Job: A Comedy of Justice, The Cat Who Walked Through Walls and Friday among his later books.

My personal favorites are Time Enough for Love, Stranger in a Strange Land,  The Moon is a Harsh Mistress, Glory Road, Farnham's Freehold, and Starship Troopers.  

I have joked to my stepson that Heinlein was like Lt. Dan from Forest Gump.  His family served in every war in American History...from the American Revolution up through Vietnam.  His brother was a Major General in the Army.  Reading his biography...his biggest disappointment was not being able to serve his full hitch as a Naval Officer.  It crushed him and he turned to writing as a last resort.  I think he would have liked nothing better than to die gloriously for his Country.  I am so glad I read the definitive biography that was authorized by his wife.  A very good man imho.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 17, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


Love all those books, but don't forget "Beyond This Horizon".  That story included one of my most favoritist quotes of all time: 
*“An armed society is a polite society. *(Manners are good when one may have to back up his acts with his life.)*"*


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 17, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Well apparently your guardian angels are looking out for you Ernie.  But I can't resist posting this:


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 18, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
The Gracies just because,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Kat & Mr. Kat in transition,
Hossfly's knee surgery,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition and wellness for Ringel,
Foxfyre & Hombre's foster dog Carly for wellness,
Dana!!!! (Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant.)
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, SFC Ollie, AgainSheila, and all others we hope will return.

_No one ever succeeding unless they first began.  At some point we have to pull up the anchor and go._


----------



## Kat (Jun 18, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> I'm officially peed!
> In Alabama, the last drink is served at 1:59:59, but customers are welcome to stay until staff really wants to go home. Bet laid plans and all,sometimes staff want a cocktail after work and once customers are out on a busy night, outside lights go out, doors are locked and the party resumes. So, after I left at 4, the staff was cleaning and drinking and around 6 eveything was done except the deposit and 2 bartenders, one male and one female left together. The woman was buzzed, probably over the legal limit, but most people in this business can still function quite well at a .16. The guy doesn't show his level unless you really know what to look for up to a point, but his license is suspended for a DUI.
> He's kind of macho behind 10 beers so he convinces he should drive. Well half way home (they're room mates only) the guy turns off the headlight by mistake and gets pulled over.
> Instant DUI and driving while suspended. Police ask the woman if they can search the car and since she had nothing to hide, OKs the search so she can get home and get some sleep. They found a bag of pot in his back pack..
> I don't use the stuff, but I really don't care if anyone else does, but bring it or any other illegal drug into my bar, and you are gone for life. The SOB had pot, in his back pack, behind my bar, all friggin night. They put a 12 hour hold on him, so he gets out at 7. I'm about to go bail him out but I can't decide what to do first: Do I shoot him or fire him?I'm about certain I will do both, so if I turn up missing, send bail money the the Foley PD.





I'll come get ya Ernie!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 18, 2017)

*HAPPY FATHER'S DAY *
to all the dads, step dads, grand dads, and father figures!​


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 18, 2017)

Crap!  Woke up this morning with my left heel hurting again........  Gout flair up........


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 18, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Crap!  Woke up this morning with my left heel hurting again........  Gout flair up........



Ask your doc to prescribe you some allopurinol.  For most people there are zero side effects but one small pill daily prevents gout flare ups entirely..


----------



## Sherry (Jun 18, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> *HAPPY FATHER'S DAY *
> to all the dads, step dads, grand dads, and father figures!​



I am so lucky and blessed that my kids have such a super stepdad in WQ. My son and him get along so well, and I don't have to be put in the middle of any sort of squabbles. Even though my daughter is well into adulthood at almost 28, and now expecting her own child, she loves and appreciates WQ for making her mom happy, as well as knowing that her kids will have an amazing Grandpa. Thank you, my love.


----------



## PixieStix (Jun 18, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



I usually crush the pill and put it in a small amount of peanut butter and place it in the cats jaw. They have no choice but to swallow it


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 18, 2017)

Happy Father's Day to all you Dads!  Do you know that to your kids, you are a real life hero?  They may not say so, but they do believe you hung the sun and the moon.

At least that's how I still regard Pop nine years after he passed.  I thought that of him when I still had him around too.  I saw him in my dream last night.  He was laughing, well, more like the chuckle he did whenever he saw Archie Bunker making a fool of himself or the scene in Young Frankenstein where Gene Wilder and Peter Boyle, dressed in tuxedos, sang and danced to _Putting on the Ritz_.

Simple things like those elicited Pop's chuckle.  His eyes would squint, his teeth would show behind his lips and he would hiss out little happy breaths.  That was Pop's chuckle.  I tried my best every day to,make him make that sound.

Anyway, Happy Father's Day!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 18, 2017)

PixieStix said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Welcome back PixieStix.  You haven't been here in like forever.  Happy to see you.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 18, 2017)

Can Karma be put on the vigil list? I need help mentally and spiritually.

Degenerative Myelopathy - disease basics


----------



## Sbiker (Jun 18, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Yes, you're right - he's a strong humanistic writer, but he knew a lot about human society. I think, if some of current rulers just read the Heinlein, this world would be a bit better... 

The first books of Heinlein, I've read were The Menace from Earth, The Citizen of the Galaxy and Orphans of the Sky - very different worlds and actors, but the same style of phylosoply and - yes - with love to humankind...


----------



## Sbiker (Jun 18, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



His "History of Future" is outstanding... Including "non-writed novell"


----------



## Sbiker (Jun 18, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



Reading books, it seems Heinlein much more positive, than Lt. Dan  But now I understand his ideas from "Starship Troopers". Btw, movie by Verhoeven is also very fine. It's interesting to read Heinlein (and watch Verhoeven) about US army and compare it with info we've got at War Faculty


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 18, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I hated the Starship Troopers movie.  It had next to nothing to do with the book, which I enjoyed.


----------



## Sbiker (Jun 19, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



Yes, the movie and the book are two different novels with the same name and, maybe, some similar ideas and actors. But both are good, if you don't consider them as related )


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 19, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



Even completely unrelated to the book, I think the movie is terrible.


----------



## Sbiker (Jun 19, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Just because you have a stereotypes


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 19, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Can Karma be put on the vigil list? I need help mentally and spiritually.
> 
> Degenerative Myelopathy - disease basics


If no one else does, Karma is on my vigil list.  For some of us fur-fam is all fam.
(I just laid one of my cutest, bestest doeling to rest.  She was a "bottle baby" and very human responsive.)


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 19, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Personally, I always appreciated how military service and voting/citizen rights corresponded in Heinlein's "Starship Troopers".  Those who vote should have more skin in the game than their welfare checks?  But, I suppose government assistance is totally different where you are?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 19, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



I know it is difficult to do when discussing books with social/government themes, but be careful about not getting into those controversial kinds of topics guys.  I had to discipline myself on that count a couple of days ago.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 19, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...




I agree with you.  I think his point was you do have to have skin in the game to have an effective Government, and their is honor in true Government service.

Vets like Hossfly I have tremendous respect for.  Ditto Cops....ER Doctors....Nurses....and Teachers....EMT's.  I worked for many years in a big inner city ER.   You don't have those folks and society completely falls apart.  

That's a fact.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 19, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...





Who........me?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 19, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Can Karma be put on the vigil list? I need help mentally and spiritually.
> 
> Degenerative Myelopathy - disease basics



Absolutely Gracie.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 19, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



Well, I stereotype poorly written, poorly acted movies.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 19, 2017)

It rained yesterday.  Came down in buckets.  No lightening or thunder, but a righteous rain none the less.  Is there any aroma more satisfying than the air after a downpour?  So I took advantage of that wonderful smell and opened all the windows in the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate and let the air waft in.

Then it began to rain again at 1:00in the morning.  I ran from window to window turning cranks and lowering sashes.  Then I was wide awake trying to resume my dreams.  Is there anything more frustrating than interrupting a sound sleep?

Some folks say they count imaginary sheep bounding over a low stone wall.  That never works and should be consigned to the file of cute but useless things. 

I do a mental word play.  What I do is take a word at random and work out all the cliches and possible definitions associated with that word.  Last night my word was "seven". 

From Dwarfs to the Seven Seas to T.E. Lawrence's Seven Pillars of Wisdom.  From the seventh inning stretch to the seven deadly sins my mind came up with sevens.  Mickey Mantle's Yankee number and Ben Roethlesberger's Steelers number.  A lemon lime clear soda pop and a magnificent group of hired guns defending a Mexican village all bubbled up in my word play.  By 1:45, I drifted back to sleep.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 19, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> It rained yesterday.  Came down in buckets.  No lightening or thunder, but a righteous rain none the less.  Is there any aroma more satisfying than the air after a downpour?  So I took advantage of that wonderful smell and opened all the windows in the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate and let the air waft in.
> 
> Then ismbegan to rain again at 1:00in the morning.  I ran from window to window turning cranks and lowering sashes.  Then I was wide awake trying to resume my dreams.  Is there anything more frustrating than interrupting a sound sleep?
> 
> ...



   The first thing that would have come to my mind, after 7-up anyway, would have been lucky 7 at the race track or casino.  And that would have been so mentally stimulating I probably would have gotten back to sleep so quickly.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 19, 2017)

Literally been on the phone all morning........  Before we left El Paso I put in a change of address with USPS effective the 29th of May, at least a week and a half ago I contacted the VA (national) and changed my address, the next day after confirming my new address was changed I went online and ordered prescription refills.........  So far they have not arrived so I went back online to track the delivery......  Delivered on the 16th...... at my old address.......  
Called El Paso VA pharmacy, "oh you have to change your address directly with us"....  Excuse me??!!  Well after nearly one hour on hold I talked to USPS, change of address order confirmed, were the packages forwarded, no they were not.......  USPS carrier screwed up, nor surprising with the shitty mail service we had down there.  Misdelivery inquiry started, at least two to three days before I hear back and I took my last doses today.  Have a message into my PCP in El Paso to forward the prescription orders (if possible) to Albuquerque or immediately ship out replacement prescriptions to my new address, waiting for them to call back.
And here I thought I had all my bases covered..........


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 19, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> It rained yesterday.  Came down in buckets.  No lightening or thunder, but a righteous rain none the less.  Is there any aroma more satisfying than the air after a downpour?  So I took advantage of that wonderful smell and opened all the windows in the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate and let the air waft in.
> 
> Then it began to rain again at 1:00in the morning.  I ran from window to window turning cranks and lowering sashes.  Then I was wide awake trying to resume my dreams.  Is there anything more frustrating than interrupting a sound sleep?
> 
> ...


I let my mind wander into fantasy realms, no not sexual, I'd never get to sleep that way.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 19, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Literally been on the phone all morning........  Before we left El Paso I put in a change of address with USPS effective the 29th of May, at least a week and a half ago I contacted the VA (national) and changed my address, the next day after confirming my new address was changed I went online and ordered prescription refills.........  So far they have not arrived so I went back online to track the delivery......  Delivered on the 16th...... at my old address.......
> Called El Paso VA pharmacy, "oh you have to change your address directly with us"....  Excuse me??!!  Well after nearly one hour on hold I talked to USPS, change of address order confirmed, were the packages forwarded, no they were not.......  USPS carrier screwed up, nor surprising with the shitty mail service we had down there.  Misdelivery inquiry started, at least two to three days before I hear back and I took my last doses today.  Have a message into my PCP in El Paso to forward the prescription orders (if possible) to Albuquerque or immediately ship out replacement prescriptions to my new address, waiting for them to call back.
> And here I thought I had all my bases covered..........



   You were probably more cordial to everybody than I would have been.

I have been spending my time the last few days trying to get things straightened out for Aunt Betty--she'll be 91 in September--who lost Uncle Ed last September.  She had left the bank account in both their names until last week when she advised the bank to take his name off the account and leave hers on.  She didn't tell me she had done that, however and the bank didn't tell her what would happen with their on line banking.

So then I get into to the account to pay a bill for her--she hasn't wanted to learn how to do that herself--and all I see is a relatively small money market CD--no checking account - no savings account both of which had a substantial amount of cash.  I panicked thinking somebody had cleaned her out.  After about 10 transfers on the phone at the bank somebody finally said that they took everything out of the on line banking that related to Ed.

That meant I had to completely set up the on line banking for her and re-enter every dang payment that we pay on line.  Could they have told her that would happen when she made the change so it wouldn't scare us half to death?

I officially hate
banks.
Post offices.
Insurance companies.
And the health care system.
And the MVD and state rules for getting a driver's license now.
And most other government services.

So there!

Harumph.


----------



## Kat (Jun 19, 2017)

I agree FF, and Ringel, I am having similar problems. More with my stupid bank. I took care of every single thing prior to moving. THEN have talked with them numerous times. WHERE is my new ATM card??? grrr


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 19, 2017)

I've got my second A&P exam on Thursday.  I'm feeling pretty good about it.  It's always a bit iffy as to what questions will be on the test, but based on what the instructor has told us will be there, I'm remembering well, and I'm getting nearly all of the questions on the practice quizzes correct.
Sunday is my second algebra proctored exam.  I took 2 quizzes in the past couple of days, and other than a couple of problems with the form of the answers, I did well.  There's a review exam again, so I'll go over that after I'm done with the A&P exam.

We have another ridiculous assignment for my communications class.  The first part asks us to look at some pictures of random people, basically just headshots, and decide things about them; are they business owners or employees, what kind of doctor are they, what kind of teacher are they.  I sent the teacher an email asking if she wants me to just make wild guesses, because the pictures give almost no information about the people and there is no context to the pictures, so I don't think I can make any sort of reasonable guess or assumption about the people in them.  I think this is suppose to show us how often we make assumptions about others based on small amounts of information, but unless those assumptions are based on age, gender, or race, I don't see how I can.  I'll just make some shit up if I have to, but I find this kind of assignment annoying.

Still no grade for the speech I had issues with from last week.  I'll have to wait to see if I passed.


----------



## Kat (Jun 19, 2017)

^^^^^ for aircraft Montrovant  ?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 19, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I've got my second A&P exam on Thursday.  I'm feeling pretty good about it.  It's always a bit iffy as to what questions will be on the test, but based on what the instructor has told us will be there, I'm remembering well, and I'm getting nearly all of the questions on the practice quizzes correct.
> Sunday is my second algebra proctored exam.  I took 2 quizzes in the past couple of days, and other than a couple of problems with the form of the answers, I did well.  There's a review exam again, so I'll go over that after I'm done with the A&P exam.
> 
> We have another ridiculous assignment for my communications class.  The first part asks us to look at some pictures of random people, basically just headshots, and decide things about them; are they business owners or employees, what kind of doctor are they, what kind of teacher are they.  I sent the teacher an email asking if she wants me to just make wild guesses, because the pictures give almost no information about the people and there is no context to the pictures, so I don't think I can make any sort of reasonable guess or assumption about the people in them.  I think this is suppose to show us how often we make assumptions about others based on small amounts of information, but unless those assumptions are based on age, gender, or race, I don't see how I can.  I'll just make some shit up if I have to, but I find this kind of assignment annoying.
> ...



I can see no purpose in the assignment actually.  It almost forces you to make assumptions for which you have inadequate information.

But, unfortunately, probably all of us who have been to college had at least one or two classes we considered a colossal waste of time and yeah, you just bs your way through them to get the grade.  I remember one class entitled "personal adjustment" that to this day I don't know what it was supposed to teach us.  We would get things on tests like "which professor wears the tallest hat?" or "which dormitory on campus has the most people in it?".  It was required for the core curriculum.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 19, 2017)

It is 97 degrees at this hour in Albuquerque, and the next three days we are supposed to have 100 degree temps for the next 3 or 4 days--maybe  103 on Thursday which would be the hottest day Albuquerque has had since we moved here 30+ years ago.  More than one or two 100 degree days is really unusual for us.

It is shaping up to be our hottest week of the summer, with temps falling back a bit after this week and what looks like a pleasant July, August, and September in the forecast.  So I guess we can swelter for one week.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 19, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Literally been on the phone all morning........  Before we left El Paso I put in a change of address with USPS effective the 29th of May, at least a week and a half ago I contacted the VA (national) and changed my address, the next day after confirming my new address was changed I went online and ordered prescription refills.........  So far they have not arrived so I went back online to track the delivery......  Delivered on the 16th...... at my old address.......
> ...


The wife has all the banking info including login info so no problem there if something were to happen to me.  I have no automatic payments, had problems with that on two occasions in the past with the payments not being canceled when I switched banks even though I turned them off.  All the late fees were ultimately credited back to me when the bank realized the mistake was theirs but that was after three days on the phone and emailing the document proof I had proving I stopped all automatic payments.  (That's why I print out everything financial related).


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 19, 2017)

Kat said:


> ^^^^^ for aircraft Montrovant  ?



There is nothing aircraft-oriented in any of my classes.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 19, 2017)

One of the vents in my car isn't working, I can't get cold air, but the other vents work. It sucks.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 19, 2017)

drifter said:


> One of the vents in my car isn't working, I can't get cold air, but the other vents work. It sucks.



Better than none of them working; at least you can lower the overall temp of the car, even if the cold air doesn't come directly at you.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 19, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > One of the vents in my car isn't working, I can't get cold air, but the other vents work. It sucks.
> ...



I need it fixed, its too hot outside.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 19, 2017)

drifter said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



My employer's car A/C was out for a bit, and it was pretty terrible.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 19, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



My boyfriend will fix it when he's in town. But until then it sucks.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> It is 97 degrees at this hour in Albuquerque, and the next three days we are supposed to have 100 degree temps for the next 3 or 4 days--maybe  103 on Thursday which would be the hottest day Albuquerque has had since we moved here 30+ years ago.  More than one or two 100 degree days is really unusual for us.
> 
> It is shaping up to be our hottest week of the summer, with temps falling back a bit after this week and what looks like a pleasant July, August, and September in the forecast.  So I guess we can swelter for one week.



It was 98 here the other day (last week actually) and super humid.  Humid again today but much cooler, in the 70s.  The humidity is terrible around here.  It's gross.  It makes you feel all sticky and gross.  Everything is sticky actually!  The weather lady on my local news channel says "it's the air you can wear."  Lol!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 20, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Kat & Mr. Kat in transition,
Hossfly's knee surgery,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition and wellness for Ringel,
Dana!!!! (Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant.)
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition and wellness and comfort for Karma,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, SFC Ollie, AgainSheila, and all others we hope will return.

_California beach sunset_


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 20, 2017)

And it is already June 20th in England but yesterday, June 19th was Dajjal 's birthday and I let it slip by.

So. . .

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAJJAL!!!!*




​


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 20, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> And it is already June 20th in England but yesterday, June 19th was Dajjal 's birthday and I let it slip by.
> 
> So. . .
> 
> ...


Wow ! thanks, all that for me.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 20, 2017)

Just got back from the dentists. As usual I did not need any fillings. Just a quick check up. I am ok for another six months.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 20, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Just got back from the dentists. As usual I did not need any fillings. Just a quick check up. I am ok for another six months.



You're lucky.  I have been blessed with good health my whole life except for teeth.  Every trip to the dentist pretty much requires something unpleasant that costs a lot of money.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## Montrovant (Jun 20, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Just got back from the dentists. As usual I did not need any fillings. Just a quick check up. I am ok for another six months.
> ...



I worry that whenever I finally see a dentist, I'll have all sorts of problems to deal with.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 20, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Likely so, but the earlier you deal with them, the better it will be.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 20, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Just got back from the dentists. As usual I did not need any fillings. Just a quick check up. I am ok for another six months.
> ...



Sorry to hear that. I am lucky because I seem to have hard teeth. I only lost one tooth in my 71 years, and that was because I once had a bad dentist who drilled so badly that the tooth died, and I got an abscess under it. So I had to have it taken out by another dentist. It was a back tooth, so  it does not show.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 20, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I recommend you to go and get it sorted. Then go every six months.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 20, 2017)

So... since Saturday evening, life has bee pretty much normal for a bar owner, only more so. My Friday had ended about 4AM Saturday morning. It was daylight before I got to sleep and was up by 8. I puttered around til 2 PM and went in to see what was going on at the bar. Everything was cool so I headed home to try to get some sleep. I posted here from my bed at 6:36. By 8PM. it was apparent I wasn't going to get any sleep so I went back to Doc's. I spent about 4 hours trying to calm down a lady friend who's ex had returned to her house, pulled a gun on her room mate and then busted up furniture and burnt clothing. I put her in a cab at midnight to get her to another lady friend's place where she would be safe and I headed home.
Now, I'm working on a couple hour's sleep here at best. I spent a while making sure Karen was safe and fell asleep. At 4 AM my phone rings. Flooded floor at Doc's I dressed, threw a shop vac in the truck and was at the bar at 4:15.
We finally got the plumbing running clear by 9 and opened on schedule. 3 more hours of clean up and I'm on my way home. I've now slept roughly 3 1/2 hours in 2 days. I'm asleep by 2 and at 3:45 the phone rings and I'm reminded of the card game starting at 4. Hair still wet from the shower I took 2 hours ago, I head in in my "security" shirt for the next 12 1/2 hours. I arrive home after closing up at 5 AM and was back at 8:30 to open with 5, maybe 6 hours sleep in 3 days I was out of there about 11:30 and in bed by 1:30 and back at Doc's at 4:30 to set up for Monday night poker.
For some reason, I was not able to concentrate on poker and I was out of the game about 8, home by 9 and asleep by 10. I awoke at 7:30.
I feel great! It's very satisfying to be productive again and a part of the natural chaos of business ownership.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 20, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I have no insurance and not a lot of money.  I haven't been to a dentist or a doctor in more than 20 years.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 20, 2017)

I just mowed it Friday!  Why can't this grass stay mowed?  Not that I have acres to mow.  In fact, the lawns here are about the size of the shadow of a mini van.  But some of them are walls, not floors.  I can push the mower up about two thirds the slope before I cannot find solid purchase for my feet.  From the top of the slope, I can let the mower down, assisted by gravity to within a foot or so of the apex of the lower effort.  Then it's all weed eater to finish the job.  

It's an electric mower meaning I have to wrestle a 75 foot long extension cord and keep from tripping on it.

The parkway between the sidewalk and the curb gets done next.  All up hill, of course.  At the sidewalk leading into the front door, I run out of cord and have to unplug then re plug in an outlet on the North Portico.

Then the easiest part can be mowed, around the Eastern Redbud and the tiny gifts deposited by Daisy the Mutt.  After that, it's around the North Lawn, the air conditioner compressor and the South Lawn.

Not a lot of real estate to mow, but it is exhausting.  I am looking forward to the dog days when weekly mowings are not necessary.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 20, 2017)

You can take my beloved karma off the vigil list.

She is gone.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 20, 2017)

Gracie said:


> You can take my beloved karma off the vigil list.
> 
> She is gone.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



So sorry Gracie.  Prayers for you to get through this.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 20, 2017)

My deepest condolences Gracie...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 20, 2017)

Gracie said:


> You can take my beloved karma off the vigil list.
> 
> She is gone.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



Oh Gracie.  I am so sorry.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 20, 2017)

Gracie said:


> You can take my beloved karma off the vigil list.
> 
> She is gone.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Jun 20, 2017)

Im not quite sure what to do with myself. I have no tears left. Maybe because I either sweat them all out or cried them all out. And I have a horrible headache. Tried to nap..couldn't. Gave the german sheperd down the street karmas coat brush. Put the case of ID Hills Diet in the van for tomorrows visit to my friend that used to have 7 dogs..but now has 9. I think visiting her and her huge furkid family may help us a bit.

But for now...not sure what to do. Not hungry, haven't eaten at all today and don't feel like it either. Maybe I will go clean out watched threads cuz it gets really full. I am still in shock she is not under my feet at the pc desk. And when I go outside...she is not here to say "lets go".


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 20, 2017)

We are having a heatwave in England. Its over 30 degrees centigrade. I have been getting through a lot of laundry, sweating. I wear a T- shirt in bed and need to change them every couple of days. Last night I slept without covers and was cooler. I have set up a fan, and put some lemonade and ice cubes in the fridge.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 20, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Im not quite sure what to do with myself. I have no tears left. Maybe because I either sweat them all out or cried them all out. And I have a horrible headache. Tried to nap..couldn't. Gave the german sheperd down the street karmas coat brush. Put the case of ID Hills Diet in the van for tomorrows visit to my friend that used to have 7 dogs..but now has 9. I think visiting her and her huge furkid family may help us a bit.
> 
> But for now...not sure what to do. Not hungry, haven't eaten at all today and don't feel like it either. Maybe I will go clean out watched threads cuz it gets really full. I am still in shock she is not under my feet at the pc desk. And when I go outside...she is not here to say "lets go".



Give it six months and you will probably get over the hurt. Then your doggy will just become a fond memory.
That's what happened to me when my birdy died.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 20, 2017)

I cleaned out my watched threads. Gave karma a halo. Now I am going for a walk. A long one.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 20, 2017)

She will never be a fond memory. She is my fur child..just like the ones that passed before her. I carry them all with me..and this fresh one will take much long than a few months. Took me 3 years to get over Gracie.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 20, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Kat & Mr. Kat in transition,
Hossfly's knee surgery,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition and wellness for Ringel,
Dana!!!! (Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant.)
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition and comfort in the passing of Gracie's beloved Karma,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, SFC Ollie, AgainSheila, and all others we hope will return.


----------



## Sbiker (Jun 21, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



I'm not about politic and government, only how the army organized


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 21, 2017)

Good morning all.  We are braced for our first 100 degree day today to be followed by two more which will likely make this the hottest week of the summer.  Fitting as today is the first day of summer.  We are all anticipating the arrival of the summer monsoon that usually gets here in the first week of July or so.  The increased clouds and moisture helps bring the temps down to more reasonable levels especially in the mid to late afternoons.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 21, 2017)

It's rained here in Florida for three straight weeks.  I thought this was supposed to be the sunshine State?


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 21, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> It's rained here in Florida for three straight weeks.  I thought this was supposed to be the sunshine State?



Three straight weeks?  It seemed like it rained in Florida every week for the 20+ years I lived there.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 21, 2017)

I wish we could take some of it off your hands.  Bone dry here in a heat wave putting the fire index way up there.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 21, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> I wish we could take some of it off your hands.  Bone dry here in a heat wave putting the fire index way up there.


How ya enjoying the 100 degree heat wave........  Feels like I'm back in El Paso.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 21, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I wish we could take some of it off your hands.  Bone dry here in a heat wave putting the fire index way up there.
> ...



I'm not enjoying it at all, but fortunately 100 degree days are pretty rare in Albuquerque and we shouldn't see more than 2 or 3 of them this summer.  I don't think it got to 100 all last summer.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 21, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Yesterday my outdoor gauge read 101 and it's shaded.  One thing our real estate broker told us was, "it almost never gets up to 100 here".........  Famous last words...... 
I know, I know, we brought it up with us.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 21, 2017)

Local sunset 8:56 pm.  The summer solstice, our longest day.  I just spent a few moments out on the North Lawn watching the fireflies.  A good crop of fireflies this year.  

When I was a kid I was fascinated by them, as most kids are.  Light, actual light from a bug flying at kid height, flying slowly.  Take a mayonnaise jar, a Phillips screwdriver and a hammer.  Punch holes in the lid of the jar using the screwdriver and hammer.  Get scolded by Pop for misusing the screwdriver and hammer.  Then Pop helps you catch the mfireflies.  So,e scolding.

I didn't take any notice of a pattern between the fireflies, or lightening bugs as they are called in these parts.  I noticed that one firefly on the ground would blink.  Those hovering above would then blink back. Seven or eight of them at a time would respond to the one on the ground.  I'm not an entomologist but  I'm imagining the ground based bug to be a female and her suitors are the ones fluttering above.  I don't know for sure.  Maybe it's just the romantic in me to think so.

I sat in the twilight's last gleaming, the sky golden in sunset, clouds drifting by like the tall ships in New York harbor at the Bicentennial.  No breeze to disturb the fireflies and, incredibly, no mosquitoes.

God but I do love summertime.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 21, 2017)

Hot as Hell today. Tired, ready to chill out.


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## Sbiker (Jun 21, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> It's rained here in Florida for three straight weeks.  I thought this was supposed to be the sunshine State?



There are a lot of rains in June here! I know, Moscow is not Miami, but even it Murmansk the temperature much higher!!


----------



## Sbiker (Jun 21, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > It's rained here in Florida for three straight weeks.  I thought this was supposed to be the sunshine State?
> ...



How many days it was rainy during this three weeks?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 21, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> I wish we could take some of it off your hands.  Bone dry here in a heat wave putting the fire index way up there.





We've had 8 inches of rain this month.  Foxy...it's monsoon season.  I'd happily give you half our rain if I could. Enough already.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 21, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I wish we could take some of it off your hands.  Bone dry here in a heat wave putting the fire index way up there.
> ...



We would sure take it though 4 inches would be half the rain we get in an entire year.   And I suppose that storm hitting the gulf now will probably send even more your way.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 21, 2017)

I want some rain too.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 21, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




I am almost certain it will never stop..............


----------



## Sbiker (Jun 22, 2017)

drifter said:


> I want some rain too.



Just buy a ticket and come here


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 22, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I want some rain too.
> ...



Where are you?


----------



## Sbiker (Jun 22, 2017)

drifter said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Moscow!  In a citadel of eternal rain


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 22, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



oh, whats the crime like there?


----------



## Sbiker (Jun 22, 2017)

drifter said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



It must be dry and hot, I want to swim at river, but it's too cold to do it. In good years we start it at end of May!

Now is not June. Now is 83rd of April!


----------



## Dalia (Jun 22, 2017)

Hello everyone, In France we have a heatwave in several departments in my region for 5 days the temperatures in the day are 38 ° and the morning 22 ° we are Knock Out but I see on TV that California is much worse with températures in the 50 ° at some place
Several power cuts have been reported across California, with the population increasingly using air-conditioning units, which puts the power grid beyond its capabilities. Several fire starts have also been recorded in the state, particularly in the San Bernardino National Forest.

In Death Valley, one of the hottest places on the planet, a temperature of 54 ° C (130 ° F) was recorded.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 22, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



Maybe look for a good deal on lumber to start building your ark?  Naw, it will stop.  It always does.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 22, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Hello everyone, In France we have a heatwave in several departments in my region for 5 days the temperatures in the day are 38 ° and the morning 22 ° we are Knock Out but I see on TV that California is much worse with températures in the 50 ° at some place
> Several power cuts have been reported across California, with the population increasingly using air-conditioning units, which puts the power grid beyond its capabilities. Several fire starts have also been recorded in the state, particularly in the San Bernardino National Forest.
> 
> In Death Valley, one of the hottest places on the planet, a temperature of 54 ° C (130 ° F) was recorded.



Hello Dalia.  You haven't been here in awhile and we have missed you.  And yes, it is fire season in the USA and most of the southwest are fighting fires somewhere.  We have already had several in New Mexico but no huge bad ones yet.  California has at least one every year.

But your weather there is as hot as ours here in New Mexico.  And I don't care where you live.  100 degrees (38 celcius) is hot!!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 22, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



So you are getting all the cool air when it should be warmer?  And we have all the hot air wishing for cooler.  I think this isn't being distributed right.


----------



## Dalia (Jun 22, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone, In France we have a heatwave in several departments in my region for 5 days the temperatures in the day are 38 ° and the morning 22 ° we are Knock Out but I see on TV that California is much worse with températures in the 50 ° at some place
> ...


Hello, Foxfyre ... it's stuffy in summer like that in the heat wave, I can not stand but California temperatures are really too high.
Global warming means that we gain (we are not glad, I must say) more degrees each summer.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 22, 2017)

Well the lawyer wants to confirm, but it looks like I have a pile of overtime pay coming plus my last two checks.  I will be getting a call next week with the results and proposed strategy.  She was impressed with my documentation.  I'd like to get this all behind me and focus on a job search more.  No interviews yet.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 22, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Well the lawyer wants to confirm, but it looks like I have a pile of overtime pay coming plus my last two checks.  I will be getting a call next week with the results and proposed strategy.  She was impressed with my documentation.  I'd like to get this all behind me and focus on a job search more.  No interviews yet.



I think it's great. I'm glad you fought for what is right.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 22, 2017)

The heatwave in England has broken, and we are expecting thunderstorms. I will disconnect my computer from the phone line if we get some. I don't even answer the phone during a thunderstorm, as it is possible to get killed if a strike hits the phone lines.


----------



## Sbiker (Jun 22, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Yesterday I heared, it because of China space satellite, manipulating with some magnetic fields. They are just trying to perform experiments, but as a result we have change of global weather for a seasons...  I don't know, is it true or false...

p.s. Definitely, a China saboutage:


----------



## Sbiker (Jun 22, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> The heatwave in England has broken, and we are expecting thunderstorms. I will disconnect my computer from the phone line if we get some. I don't even answer the phone during a thunderstorm, as it is possible to get killed if a strike hits the phone lines.



Three days ago local thunderstorm has called me on my smartphone from number 8888888. Very interesting case ))


----------



## Dalia (Jun 22, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> The heatwave in England has broken, and we are expecting thunderstorms. I will disconnect my computer from the phone line if we get some. I don't even answer the phone during a thunderstorm, as it is possible to get killed if a strike hits the phone lines.


Hello Dajjal, yes i saw that the heatwave hit England too you have 33° i think ? We should have thunderstroms for many Monday or Tuesday that to is hard we get strong one in my région we could finish the night with a candle light


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 22, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > The heatwave in England has broken, and we are expecting thunderstorms. I will disconnect my computer from the phone line if we get some. I don't even answer the phone during a thunderstorm, as it is possible to get killed if a strike hits the phone lines.
> ...



Hi Dalia ! My electricity supply cables are all underground, and the supply is not normally affected by thunderstorms. But the telephone lines are up poles in the street, and if one gets hit it can fry your computer, or even your brain if you are on the phone.


----------



## Dalia (Jun 22, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Yes, the same here since it is been so hot i been starting the clim then stop it because it took to much electricity to much Device is operating at the same time i don't wont to have a Power cut during the day  it's a mess and i close .
My shutters of the house because of the sun I am in the dark or almost and I open the shutters in the evening but it is already dark. It's not pleasant at all it's overwhelming temperature.


----------



## Sbiker (Jun 22, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



People here usually say, it's an Earth crying for murdered in WWII, but usually we have rainy 9th of May, not 22th of June...


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 22, 2017)

I,am,sorry to hear of the immoderate weather so many of you are suffering under.  Scorching heat in the southwest, flooding rain in the southeast.  A continent out of balance.

But here in the upper Ohio River valley, we never enjoy the nation's best weather.  Frigid in January and sultry in July.  Sixty clear, sunny days a year.  Perpetually shrouded in clouds or fog.  But this week we have had Chamber of Commerce weather.  Sunny skies, low humidity and temperatures in the 70s and low 80s.  Paradise on the Ohio.

Friends and relatives who have fled our area for Sun Belt locales call at Christmas to gloat about their sweater weather while we are wrapped in parkas.  Well, it seems to be our time to gloat.

Don't think about moving here for the climate.  This is most assuredly a glitch.  Mid June is supposed to be a steam bath in these parts.  We just got a great roll of the meteorological dice.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 22, 2017)

drifter said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Well the lawyer wants to confirm, but it looks like I have a pile of overtime pay coming plus my last two checks.  I will be getting a call next week with the results and proposed strategy.  She was impressed with my documentation.  I'd like to get this all behind me and focus on a job search more.  No interviews yet.
> ...



Oh drifter, this is going to take some time.  The lawyer will handle my case, but I will still file with the state.  I want this documented for the next employee who has problems with them.  They lost a manager last Friday.  This does not end well.  Lots of folks looking for working soon.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 22, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Well I feel for you. I am in a bad situation myself with a lawsuit but can't talk about it. I hope you win and I hope you find work you love. I applaud you for helping out the next employee so they don't suffer the same shit you had to go through.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 22, 2017)

drifter said:


> Well I feel for you. I am in a bad situation myself with a lawsuit but can't talk about it. I hope you win and I hope you find work you love. I applaud you for helping out the next employee so they don't suffer the same shit you had to go through.



Anyone leaving will go through the same stuff, there will just be established patterns on file with the state.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 22, 2017)

I took my second A&P exam a few hours ago, I got a 91 (96 after bonus points).  A 7 point drop from the first exam, but still an A.  That's important, because if I get A's on all 4 proctored exams, I will be exempt from the final.  I'd really like to save the money and time/stress, and be able to skip the last week of class.  I think I'll be fine if I have to take the final, but it would be better if I didn't need to.  

My second algebra exam is Sunday, so I'll be studying for that for the next couple of days.  I still have some Database Management stuff to get done, as well, but I don't think there's anything else I need to do in my Communications class until next week.

Tonight I'll just be lazing around.  The little one is out of the night, I've got TV shows recorded to watch, and a game to play.  I'll get my algebra studying (and start the next chapter of A&P) tomorrow.


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 22, 2017)

Does you city allow fireworks for 4th of July or are they restricted in  your area?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 22, 2017)

When the fire index is high, and it is right now, we are restricted to fireworks that a person can completely control.  They tried to ban them all but the court said they couldn't do that but they can control those that shoot high in the air so that a person can't know where they will land.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 22, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> When the fire index is high, and it is right now, we are restricted to fireworks that a person can completely control.  They tried to ban them all but the court said they couldn't do that but they can control those that shoot high in the air so that a person can't know where they will land.



I've also heard for some vets fireworks is a trigger.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 22, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Kat & Mr. Kat in transition,
Hossfly's knee surgery,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition and wellness for Ringel,
Dana!!!! (Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant.)
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, SFC Ollie, AgainSheila, and all others we hope will return.

_Sooner or later the rain comforts the parched Earth; cool breezes chase away the burning heat; warmth erases the chill; and the sun shines after the rain.  




_


----------



## Dalia (Jun 23, 2017)

Hello everyone, morning from me still very hot here in France 23° today 38 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ° but i can't woke up without a nice cup of coffee.


----------



## Sbiker (Jun 23, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Hello everyone, morning from me still very hot here in France 23° today 38
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma Belle France, I like it. Never have been in Paris, but hope, it would happen in my life


----------



## Dalia (Jun 23, 2017)

Bonjour Sbiker, Paris la ville lumière...so much thing to do and to visit


----------



## Sbiker (Jun 23, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Bonjour Sbiker, Paris la ville lumière...so much thing to do and to visit



I'm gathering 5 ecu and seeking yellow horse to start my visit in Paris


----------



## Dalia (Jun 23, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Bonjour Sbiker, Paris la ville lumière...so much thing to do and to visit
> ...


You know i live in France and when i travel in France i always go to Normandie.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 23, 2017)

Good morning and bonjour Dalia and Доброе утро Sbiker though I believe it is already mid afternoon for you two and also Dajjal in England.  I was surprised to see an hours difference in time between southern England and Lyon and another hours difference between Lyon and Moscow.  I thought it wouldn't be that close. It is 9 p.m. for esthermoon in Ho Chi Minh City and already tomorrow for our Aussie friends.  And here in America  it is 6 a.m. for gallantwarrior in Alaska and 10 a.m. for our friends on the east coast with most of us falling somewhere beween those two times.

And here we all are in the Coffee Shop.  That's sort of amazing yes?

Anyhow hoping for a great day or evening for all.  Most of us see Friday as the beginning of the weekend.

Our temps may stay below 100 f (38 c) today.  That is a good thing.


----------



## Sbiker (Jun 23, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning and bonjour Dalia and Доброе утро Sbiker though I believe it is already mid afternoon for you two and also Dajjal in England.  I was surprised to see an hours difference in time between southern England and Lyon and another hours difference between Lyon and Moscow.  I thought it wouldn't be that close. It is 9 p.m. for esthermoon in Ho Chi Minh City and already tomorrow for our Aussie friends.  And here in America  it is 6 a.m. for gallantwarrior in Alaska and 10 a.m. for our friends on the east coast with most of us falling somewhere beween those two times.
> 
> And here we all are in the Coffee Shop.  That's sort of amazing yes?
> 
> ...



Now is half past 5pm in Moscow.


----------



## Sbiker (Jun 23, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



From where the statehood came to England with a duke Willy?


----------



## peach174 (Jun 23, 2017)

Morning everybody!

Hubby took a good friend up to the VA in Tucson this morning for outpatient sholder surgery, they had to be there at 6:00 a. m.  ! 
It's great that he can return the favor because he was there for us when hubby had his heart attack.

Mean while, I'm here at the home front while the roof guys are here fixing the drain pipe and roof tiles that got damaged from a huge dust devil that came through here and right over our house. Their like mini tornados ya know.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 23, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Morning everybody!
> 
> Hubby took a good friend up to the VA in Tucson this morning for outpatient sholder surgery, they had to be there at 6:00 a. m.  !
> It's great that he can return the favor because he was there for us when hubby had his heart attack.
> ...



Wow Peach.  I am happy that your hubby feels well enough to do that.  And I am amazed that a dust devil could do that much damage.  That must have been some dust devil.  We kids used to run to get inside them, but those were small and insignificant.

Here's one in Arizona though that looks pretty fierce.

 .


----------



## peach174 (Jun 23, 2017)

He has been driving for several months now. Sorry if I didn't post it earlier, I have so many people to keep informed. 
He also rides his new reversed trike around, but the heat gets to him now (out of breath), so he can only go in the early mornings on it. He sweats so badly, now that he is on a low sodium diet that he sets off his life vest gel packs. 
Hopefully he can get that off after his test on July 6th. If doubling this one heart med keeps working and it gets that one quarter of heart left into the 40% area he won't need a pump or inside defibrillator.
Boy is that gel a mess to clean up.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 23, 2017)

peach174 said:


> He has been driving for several months now. Sorry if I didn't post it earlier, I have so many people to keep informed.
> He also rides his new reversed trike around, but the heat gets to him now (out of breath), so he can only go in the early mornings on it. He sweats so badly, now that he is on a low sodium diet that he sets off his life vest gel packs.
> Hopefully he can get that off after his test on July 6th. If doubling this one heart med keeps working and it gets that one quarter of heart left into the 40% area he won't need a pump or inside defibrillator.
> Boy is that gel a mess to clean up.



You two remain on the vigil list.  Sometimes baby steps in improvement are frustrating, but it is improvement.


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 23, 2017)

He knows how to have fun.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 23, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Morning everybody!
> ...



Yep! That's exactly what hit us.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 23, 2017)

Up date on our friend Dana.  She got her new heart 19 days ago. Yesterday she was released to assisted living and is beginning serious strenuous rehab.  The hospital in Salt Lake City provides the assisted living facilities to transplant patients for the up to six months they have to stay close for monitoring, rehab, and testing for any sign of rejection.  But after being so terribly sick, even to the point of death, for so long she is doing wonderfully.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 23, 2017)

blackhawk said:


> He knows how to have fun.



Maybe they played the movie breakdancing to him too many times.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 23, 2017)

Hey Dajjal, I just saw a small article about the heat in England.....some boys from a school with a uniform code that doesn't allow shorts wore skirts to school.  The article says it was in protest, but I wonder if it was protest or just the only way they could stay cool.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 23, 2017)

Just got a call from Mr.P, he says our friend is out of surgery and in recovery right now, then he can drive him back home.
I'm thinking of making some dinner for him tonight to take over to his house. He won't be able to make anything with a shoulder out of commission.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 23, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Hey Dajjal, I just saw a small article about the heat in England.....some boys from a school with a uniform code that doesn't allow shorts wore skirts to school.  The article says it was in protest, but I wonder if it was protest or just the only way they could stay cool.



I didn't get hot enough to wear a dress, but I did have to sleep without bedcovers. I drank a lot of lemonade and did not feel like eating much. But the heatwave is over now.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 23, 2017)

This is really nice having some time to be back on the board again.
I've been busy reading nonsense si fi books for eacape and taking cooking classes from the Culinary School  online ,on how to use all kinds of spices for different fish and meats.
Hubby is on a very strict diet of low fat, cholesterol &sodium.
That means no beef, pork or turkey. Just fish and skinned chicken breasts, which got old pretty quickly. 
I found a place on the web that sells buffalo, elk and highland beef  imported from scotland, all have extremely low fat and cholesterol.
They have buffalo bacon which hubbie loves and brautwurst that I got for us the 4th of July.
I did a buffalo roast in the crockpot, wow was that tender and good. I think it was better than any Hereford beef roast and it's much healthier.
The highland beef is also very tender and delicious.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 23, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Dajjal, I just saw a small article about the heat in England.....some boys from a school with a uniform code that doesn't allow shorts wore skirts to school.  The article says it was in protest, but I wonder if it was protest or just the only way they could stay cool.
> ...



Imagining Dajjal in a dress. . . .not the way I would choose to cool down.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 23, 2017)

peach174 said:


> This is really nice having some time to be back on the board again.
> I've been busy reading nonsense si fi books for eacape and taking cooking classes from the Culinary School  online ,on how to use all kinds of spices for different fish and meats.
> Hubby is on a very strict diet of low fat, cholesterol &sodium.
> That means no beef, pork or turkey. Just fish and skinned chicken breasts, which got old pretty quickly.
> ...



Interesting.  They ship it to you?  Dry ice or what to keep it from spoiling?  And is it really expensive compared to the less healthy stuff?

And it feels really good having you back in the Coffee Shop.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 23, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > This is really nice having some time to be back on the board again.
> ...



Thank you

Yes, they ship it like Omaha steaks do, frozen with dry ice in a foam insulated ice chest.
Yes its expensive but since the house is paid off we can afford it. Hubbie refuses to be deprived of his bacon. 
The name  of the place is Buffalogal if anyone is curious.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 23, 2017)

Hubbie just got back from Tucson, he says our friend is doing fine.
I gotta go now, need to make us some lunch up, for 3.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 23, 2017)

As with all good things, our streak of wonderful weather has come to an end just in time for the weekend.  The remnants of tropical storm Cindy have drifted up the western slope of the Appalachians and elbowed their way into the sunny skies we enjoyed all week.  No use watering the flowers today.  No use dragging out the mower or hedge trimmers.

All the windows save the one in the bathroom and the one facing north from my office are shut.  Those two particular windows are sheltered beneath the roof overhang.  What I call my office was at one time a side porch.  Previous owners enclosed it years before I bought the house.

Daisy the Mutt is content to sleep on the fleece blanket folded on the hearth of the fireplace here in the Great Hall.  If I offered her a walk in the park, she would come to life and huff and puff her way through the room until I dangle her collar before her.  But there's no point in getting her worked up over something that, according to the weather radar, ain't gonna happen today.

But Game Night is set for this evening.  Tonight we'll have at least four players around the table for the first time in a month or two.  We have a few new games to play tonight.  As we are avid board gamers, a few game publishers send us prototypes to play and review.  

This is a Golden Age of board games.  There are so many new, challenging and fun games published since 2007 it's hard to keep up.  I know that many more folks play computer based games and enjoy them thoroughly.  But the camaraderie shared around a table cannot be found around a keyboard.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 23, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> As with all good things, our streak of wonderful weather has come to an end just in time for the weekend.  The remnants of tropical storm Cindy have drifted up the western slope of the Appalachians and elbowed their way into the sunny skies we enjoyed all week.  No use watering the flowers today.  No use dragging out the mower or hedge trimmers.
> 
> All the windows save the one in the bathroom and the one facing north from my office are shut.  Those two particular windows are sheltered beneath the roof overhang.  What I call my office was at one time a side porch.  Previous owners enclosed it years before I bought the house.
> 
> ...



I agree.  I so enjoy our weekly 42 games with friends.  An experience that cannot be duplicated on line.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 23, 2017)

Maybe it's just me, maybe it's the mind-numbingly boring nature of the work, but I think my Database Management text contradicts itself sometimes.  I'm reading a chapter for this week's work, and this paragraph sounds to me to be contradicting itself:
"
There are three types of primary keys that you can use in your database design. A natural key (also called a logical key or an intelligent key) is a primary key that consists of a column that uniquely identifies an entity, such as a person’s Social Security number, a book’s ISBN (International Standard Book Number), a product’s UPC (Universal Product Code), or a vehicle’s VIN (Vehicle Identification Number). These characteristics are inherent to the entity and visible to users. If a natural key exists for an entity, you usually can select it as the primary key."

So if a natural key is, by definition, a primary key, how can it go on to say that if a natural key exists, you can usually select it as the primary key?  Wouldn't that mean it is not a primary key by definition?  

I think this is poor writing/editing, and doesn't make me feel good about learning the material, when I'm unsure I can trust the authors.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 23, 2017)

And he is out the door again to put his Quarter into the pot at Eagles Club and gossip. 
He won 200.00 last week from the weekly draw.
His daily walks around the inside of the entire Wal-Mart Store is paying off.


----------



## Sbiker (Jun 23, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Maybe it's just me, maybe it's the mind-numbingly boring nature of the work, but I think my Database Management text contradicts itself sometimes.  I'm reading a chapter for this week's work, and this paragraph sounds to me to be contradicting itself:
> "
> There are three types of primary keys that you can use in your database design. A natural key (also called a logical key or an intelligent key) is a primary key that consists of a column that uniquely identifies an entity, such as a person’s Social Security number, a book’s ISBN (International Standard Book Number), a product’s UPC (Universal Product Code), or a vehicle’s VIN (Vehicle Identification Number). These characteristics are inherent to the entity and visible to users. If a natural key exists for an entity, you usually can select it as the primary key."
> 
> ...



) Just remove word "primary" in second sentence. Natural key is a key, and only can be primary... But, frankly speaking, using a natural key as primary is not a good idea. At first, author gives an intricate examples, but don't say, natural key cannot be changeable. What would you do, if your natural key would number of Driver License, and you'll lose one?
At second, natural keys have different types. When you should build API at this database - it would make your work much more difficult and full of bugs... 

So, author is right  - it's a bad idea to use natural key as primary. Use surrogate key!


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 23, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Morning everybody!
> 
> Hubby took a good friend up to the VA in Tucson this morning for outpatient sholder surgery, they had to be there at 6:00 a. m.  !
> It's great that he can return the favor because he was there for us when hubby had his heart attack.
> ...



Your husband's health is really remarkable.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 23, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Morning everybody!
> ...



It's his positive attitude as well as the remarkable way his body was able to recuperate although it took a little longer than most. He had less than 15%  of his heart working to begin with and they gave him a 20% chance of him living overnight when he was
admitted the day of Jan. 8th.

According to the Doc's he should be in a wheelchair from his MS and should have needed oxygen with less than 10 to 15%  of the heart working, but he has remained in the high 98 to 99%  this entire time. They are still baffled by it and can't explain it. 

The power of prayer with all of our wonderful different denominational churches and others here on this board is the miracle.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 23, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Ditto here, the only tooth I've ever lost was a bad job by a bad dentist.
Did you ever find out about the fox kits?  Did they get buried?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 23, 2017)

I was 





peach174 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I sure would like to think so Peach.  I know prayer and positive thoughts when I had my surgery made all the difference.  I still think about how risky that surgery was and all the things that could have gone wrong but didn't.  And how quick my recuperation was.  The doctors couldn't explain that either but I felt great from Day 1.  I wasn't supposed to. I was supposed to be in the hospital a minimum of 10 to 14 days.  I was discharged on Day 6.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 23, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Im not quite sure what to do with myself. I have no tears left. Maybe because I either sweat them all out or cried them all out. And I have a horrible headache. Tried to nap..couldn't. Gave the german sheperd down the street karmas coat brush. Put the case of ID Hills Diet in the van for tomorrows visit to my friend that used to have 7 dogs..but now has 9. I think visiting her and her huge furkid family may help us a bit.
> 
> But for now...not sure what to do. Not hungry, haven't eaten at all today and don't feel like it either. Maybe I will go clean out watched threads cuz it gets really full. I am still in shock she is not under my feet at the pc desk. And when I go outside...she is not here to say "lets go".


So sad, that empty place, all those empty places.  I won't tell you it will get better, but time will allow your pain to dull and fade.  It's how we are built.
So, so sorry, Gracie.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 23, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Local sunset 8:56 pm.  The summer solstice, our longest day.  I just spent a few moments out on the North Lawn watching the fireflies.  A good crop of fireflies this year.
> 
> When I was a kid I was fascinated by them, as most kids are.  Light, actual light from a bug flying at kid height, flying slowly.  Take a mayonnaise jar, a Phillips screwdriver and a hammer.  Punch holes in the lid of the jar using the screwdriver and hammer.  Get scolded by Pop for misusing the screwdriver and hammer.  Then Pop helps you catch the mfireflies.  So,e scolding.
> 
> ...


Solstice here means it never really gets nighttime at all.  It gets twi-lighty for about 15-20 minutes but the sun only dips briefly below the horizon.  Now, the days will begin getting shorter and night will once more take over an increasing portion of our lives.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 23, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Hello everyone, In France we have a heatwave in several departments in my region for 5 days the temperatures in the day are 38 ° and the morning 22 ° we are Knock Out but I see on TV that California is much worse with températures in the 50 ° at some place
> Several power cuts have been reported across California, with the population increasingly using air-conditioning units, which puts the power grid beyond its capabilities. Several fire starts have also been recorded in the state, particularly in the San Bernardino National Forest.
> 
> In Death Valley, one of the hottest places on the planet, a temperature of 54 ° C (130 ° F) was recorded.


And to think, we're holding around 15C and suffering a heat wave.  It's almost too hot to work, and I sleep in a sweat!


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 23, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe it's just me, maybe it's the mind-numbingly boring nature of the work, but I think my Database Management text contradicts itself sometimes.  I'm reading a chapter for this week's work, and this paragraph sounds to me to be contradicting itself:
> ...



I wish I just had to answer whether I prefer a natural or surrogate key.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 23, 2017)

I read an article about a Scottish couple offering $64000 or so per year (50000 pounds) for a live in nanny for their 2 kids.  Supposedly they have gone through a number of previous employees who say the house is haunted.

A couple of things.  First, holy crap!  According to the article, that money is in addition to free room and board.  I'd go live in Scotland for 64 grand a year that I can pretty much just save.  I'm not worried about any ghosts.  Second, the article said that salary is about twice the usual rate for a live in nanny.  WTF!  A live in nanny usually makes $32,000 a year, not including the free room and board?  Maybe I should be thinking about trying to be a nanny in Britain!

I wish I could find an offer like that near here.  Hell, give me $10,000 a year and free room and board and I'd be thrilled.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 23, 2017)

i woukd love to live in scotland.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 23, 2017)

Gracie said:


> i woukd love to live in scotland.



I have no idea if I'd like it there.....but for $64k a year, I'd live with it even if it wasn't great.  

I wonder if they have good internet in that house?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 23, 2017)

Been without my Flowmax for at least 5 days and I'm having serious issues, still waiting on the meds from El Paso to arrive, don't know how long that'll be but the post office sent someone back to the old house to retrieve them.  The VA won't fix their fuck up so screw em and won't see me until the end of August, I now have Medicare so I made an appointment with a GP for Monday then went into an Urgent Care right around the corner.  They sent a month supply script to the Albertsons and I just got home from picking it up, thank God someone was willing to help.
Also after much research and discussion we bought a Sleep Number bed, it'll be delivered in around two weeks.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 23, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Local sunset 8:56 pm.  The summer solstice, our longest day.  I just spent a few moments out on the North Lawn watching the fireflies.  A good crop of fireflies this year.
> ...


How hard is it maintaining a regular sleep schedule?  Since the temperatures have been running in the mid sixties overnight, I keep the bedroom windows open and the roman shade drawn up to catch the breezes.  With the shade up, the dawn's early night is a natural alarm clock.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 23, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone, In France we have a heatwave in several departments in my region for 5 days the temperatures in the day are 38 ° and the morning 22 ° we are Knock Out but I see on TV that California is much worse with températures in the 50 ° at some place
> ...



15 C?  A heat wave?  Really?  Here in late June on the high desert, I hope you understand it's really hard to work up a lot of sympathy for you GW, but I'll try.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 23, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Been without my Flowmax for at least 5 days and I'm having serious issues, still waiting on the meds from El Paso to arrive, don't know how long that'll be but the post office sent someone back to the old house to retrieve them.  The VA won't fix their fuck up so screw em and won't see me until the end of August, I now have Medicare so I made an appointment with a GP for Monday then went into an Urgent Care right around the corner.  They sent a month supply script to the Albertsons and I just got home from picking it up, thank God someone was willing to help.
> Also after much research and discussion we bought a Sleep Number bed, it'll be delivered in around two weeks.



If you need supplemental insurance for your Medicare, apart from the VA, we have had pretty good luck with Pres.  Lovelace used to really suck but they seem to be better these days, but we still prefer Pres. Low copays or no copays on a lot of stuff.  Costs us I think about $89/month but if you have a lot of prescriptions or need medical care fairly often, a good buy.

Our friend Dana, the one who is on the vigil list that just got the new heart, was an emergency room M.D. at the VA here for many years on the night shift.  Can tell you stories.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 23, 2017)

Nosmo my short stay in AK. I learned that lots of folks put aluminum foil on their bedroom windows for light control...


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 23, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Nosmo my short stay in AK. I learned that lots of folks put aluminum foil on their bedroom windows for light control...
> 
> View attachment 135178


I've heard that The King, Elvis Presley put foil on the windows at Graceland.  But he died straining at his stool.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 23, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Kat & Mr. Kat in transition,
Hossfly's knee surgery,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition and wellness for Ringel,
Dana!!!! (Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant.)
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, SFC Ollie, AgainSheila, and all others we hope will return.

_No matter how impossible, unattainable, or unimaginable something may seem, if it is meant to be, it will be. . .unless we give up or never try. Most of the world's greatest accomplishments were declared impossible before they weren't.--anonymous_


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 23, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Been without my Flowmax for at least 5 days and I'm having serious issues, still waiting on the meds from El Paso to arrive, don't know how long that'll be but the post office sent someone back to the old house to retrieve them.  The VA won't fix their fuck up so screw em and won't see me until the end of August, I now have Medicare so I made an appointment with a GP for Monday then went into an Urgent Care right around the corner.  They sent a month supply script to the Albertsons and I just got home from picking it up, thank God someone was willing to help.
> ...


I was receiving fairly good service at the El Paso VA but when ya move from one state to another there's no cooperation and pretty much ya have to start all over again, I'm done with them.  It's was the Presbyterian Urgent Center on Carmel I went to and the Doc I'm seeing is at the Presbyterian clinic on Constitution (only one I could get into this quickly).  I've also discovered New Mexico has a program for low income Medicare patients that basically pays all their co-pays, don't know if I qualify but it's worth checking out.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 24, 2017)

Sitting here watching Joe Bonamassa live at Carnegie Hall, an Acoustical Evening........  Amazing!!!!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 24, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Sitting here watching Joe Bonamassa live at Carnegie Hall, an Acoustical Evening........ Amazing!!!!



Doing the Blues up just right tonight...


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 24, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Hi ! No I just live in hope the cubs were not down the hole when they filled it in, because they have not dug their way out. The hole is still filled.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 24, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I read an article about a Scottish couple offering $64000 or so per year (50000 pounds) for a live in nanny for their 2 kids.  Supposedly they have gone through a number of previous employees who say the house is haunted.
> 
> A couple of things.  First, holy crap!  According to the article, that money is in addition to free room and board.  I'd go live in Scotland for 64 grand a year that I can pretty much just save.  I'm not worried about any ghosts.  Second, the article said that salary is about twice the usual rate for a live in nanny.  WTF!  A live in nanny usually makes $32,000 a year, not including the free room and board?  Maybe I should be thinking about trying to be a nanny in Britain!
> 
> I wish I could find an offer like that near here.  Hell, give me $10,000 a year and free room and board and I'd be thrilled.




Makes you wonder how terrible the kids really are, for that double pay.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 24, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I read an article about a Scottish couple offering $64000 or so per year (50000 pounds) for a live in nanny for their 2 kids.  Supposedly they have gone through a number of previous employees who say the house is haunted.
> ...



Makes you think of Captain Von Trapp's seven children and the trouble he had keeping governesses in "Sound of Music."  Or Dean Profitt's four boys who toilet papered the teacher/principal when she came to visit in "Overboard."


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 24, 2017)

I have been listening to the Vangelis album 'direct' It's one of my favorites.

Vangelis - Direct, Album (1988) - YouTube


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 24, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> I have been listening to the Vangelis album 'direct' It's one of my favorites.
> 
> Vangelis - Direct, Album (1988) - YouTube



I was unaware of this group.   Very new age but I like it a lot too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 24, 2017)

I was hoping somebody would explain to me the photo in the vigil list posted last night.  How is it possible?


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 24, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I have been listening to the Vangelis album 'direct' It's one of my favorites.
> ...



I expect you will also like, The Pink Floyd album, 'the division bell' too.
Its very laid back, but I don't like the first track, so don't give up if you don't like it because the rest of the album is cool.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 24, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> I was hoping somebody would explain to me the photo in the vigil list posted last night.  How is it possible?



Photoshop.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 24, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I was hoping somebody would explain to me the photo in the vigil list posted last night.  How is it possible?
> ...



Maybe so but even photoshopped, and I can also draw it, but how is it possible?  And why can it be drawn but not built?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 24, 2017)

There is a mouse--some say a squirrel--hidden somewhere in this magnificent Rene Minot painting:


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 24, 2017)

Morning everybody, what are your weekend plans?


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 24, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



It's just optical illusion.  Our brains look for certain patterns in things, and sometimes will impose those patterns when they don't exist.  Kind of like how we tend to see faces in things whether they exist there or not.

Either the object breaks physical laws in the way it is formed, and so isn't real, or it doesn't, but our brains make it look like it does for some reason.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 24, 2017)

drifter said:


> Morning everybody, what are your weekend plans?



Watching my birthday present DVD's because there is nothing on TV. first I watched 'fantastic beasts and where to find them' and I just watched ' Doctor Strange' Dr Strange was quite spectacular, but ' fantastic beasts' was a bit too daft for my taste.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 24, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Morning everybody, what are your weekend plans?
> ...



I thought Dr. Strange was just an average offering from Marvel.  Some of their other films, like Guardians of the Galaxy or Civil War, have been much better.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 24, 2017)

drifter said:


> Morning everybody, what are your weekend plans?



Morning Drifter.
Light housework
Fix lunch that will also be dinner
One load of laundry
Enjoy favorite movies tonight
Tomorrow have Aunt Betty over for lunch (sweet & sour pork this week) and a movie.

We're pretty boring actually.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 24, 2017)

drifter said:


> Morning everybody, what are your weekend plans?



Pile up what I did last weekend...


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 24, 2017)

Life is slowly returning to normal. I think I've caught up on sleep but the weird part is my body is on a human schedule. We can't have that and own a bar. LOL

It feels good to be productive again. Some tasks either opening or closing are pretty physically taxing,so I've been washing dishes, ashtrays and mats and cleaning bathrooms while my bartenders have been mopping. It's a fair trade and I'm not hurting my knee by twisting my body to swing a mop around.

Forcing myself to resume my unorthodox internal clock is the next project. I did stay up until 2:30 this morning as was ready to answer a call from the bar at 9.
The call was and OMG! What happened to "Happy Hour"?
Since we started opening at 9 AM, Happy hour has been from 9 til 2PM every day.... That is until a surprise visit from Alabama Beverage Control.
ABC performs random checks from time to time. This was our first. First they sent a 19 year old undercover in to order a drink with an undercover at the bar. My bartender checked ID and refused service. Then, 4 more agents entered and demanded liquor and beer receipts for the last year. State law requires these records be on site at all times. They want to make sure bars are not selling liquor bought out of state or from other than State controlled stores.
My partner who knows where all these records are, headed back to the bar as did I for moral support and my ability to schmooze a mountain lion. We provided the records asked for and didn't incur the $500 fine they impose.
So, ABC is remarking on how organized we are, how clean the place is and how we have transformed a seedy dive into a classy spot. but you could tell a couple of the guys wanted to find something to bitch about. That's when one saw "Happy Hour 9 AM til 2 PM" on the sign outside. Come to find out, an obscure Alabama law prohibits "Happy Hour" before 10 AM. No fine, just needed to fix it and swear on a stack of illogical regulations that we would never ever sell a beer for 2 bucks before 10 ever again.
I fixed that in the computer yesterday morning and today, I get the frantic call.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 24, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Morning everybody, what are your weekend plans?
> ...



My plans consist of reading and posting on this site, studying for my algebra exam, doing other schoolwork, watching TV, and playing Assassin's Creed.  

I don't even have plans with the little one, she's at her dad's for the weekend.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 24, 2017)

drifter said:


> Morning everybody, what are your weekend plans?


I have a date! She is 30 years younger than I am. This should be fun. (or embarrassing)


----------



## peach174 (Jun 24, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Morning everybody, what are your weekend plans?
> ...



Sounds absolutely wonderful to me, especially since I haven't had any pork in 6 months.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 24, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Morning everybody, what are your weekend plans?
> ...



More like fun, have a great time !


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 24, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Morning everybody, what are your weekend plans?
> ...


TV is pretty sparse and after a tiff with DirecTV over available channels in a programming package, I have bought 2 Rokus and am currently binge watching old shows like Numbers, Leverage and the CSI franchise. TV is mostly a diversion for me. I rarely give it my undivided attention, but it must be on so I can fall asleep.
I just bought a 55 inch 4K Phillips TV and do watch some stuff that streams in 4K It's really awesome.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 24, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



The streaming services are great for a cheaper alternative to cable or satellite......but the lack of live sports broadcasts can suck.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 24, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


I have all that at the bar and I'm virtually always there for the important games and NASCAR


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 24, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Morning everybody, what are your weekend plans?
> ...



The lady you mentioned this past week?  I bet it will be fun.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 24, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



I too need the TV or radio to sleep.  I know that goes against the conventional wisdom, but I know just which movie to put on or what channel to tune to that won't over stimulate me and provides the white noise I need to sleep.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 24, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



We have about 70 free TV channels but I am still hard pressed to find something new to watch, its mostly repeats. There are satellite channels but you have to pay, and I am trying to live on budget.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 24, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



We have almost 900 channels and have the same problem finding something worthwhile to watch.  We enjoy the History Channel, Discover, National Geographic, a few news programs, a few things featured elsewhere, and every once in awhile there is a good new movie on.  But otherwise it is mostly repeats and garbage.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## Dajjal (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 24, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


I'm betting it will be...


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 24, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



At this point, while there are good things to watch, it's hard to find them in all the junk.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 24, 2017)

12:39 and it's already 105 F.
I don't want to look out the window at 2:00 or 3:00 when it reaches it peak, but I know I will.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 24, 2017)

peach174 said:


> 12:39 and it's already 105 F.
> I don't want to look out the window at 2:00 or 3:00 when it reaches it peak, but I know I will.



Well you are in the Sonoran desert.  And like us, June is typically your hottest month.  Like your area, Albuquerque is high desert though at more than 1500 feet higher elevation than Benson.  Nobody has ever decided whether we are at the northern edge of the Chihuaha desert or the southern edge of the Colorado plateau--we share characteristics of both.  Pretty much Albuquerque is its own unique area not precisely sharing a climate with nearby areas in any direction.

At 2 p.m. it is a pleasant 83 degrees here--thinking about finding a sweater (j/k) and I doubt we'll make it to the 90 we are forecast today.  And tomorrow is supposed to be a bit cooler.  So hopefully our heat wave is over and we'll settle into the high 80's/low 90's that are quite livable for a high desert summer.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 24, 2017)

We are under an extreme heat wave which is typical right before the Monsoons.
I glad I'm not in Phx. it's 115 there right now.
We have a few members here on the board from that area.
One of Mr P's cousins lives there, right now they are on their boat where its cooler.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 24, 2017)

More detailed here for the areas.
Our fear is dry heat fires when it's like this. We already had lighting fires with the smoke settling in our valley. Everyone is suffering from allergies , because of it. 
Weather Alerts


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 24, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


I personally have a pretty weird sleep schedule.  I work graves four nights a week but sleep OK on my days off.  If I'm sleeping the night, I'll get up at 0800 or 0700 (or close to that), depending on DST.  Other people who lead a more normal life get used to sleeping in the light, or working in the dark during the winter.  You can usually tell the newcomers (Cheechako) because they put tin foil on the bedroom windows during the summer, at least the first couple of years.  I suppose a lot has to do with just getting used to the climate and the light fluctuations.  Most people I've known either love Alaska, or they hate it.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 24, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


I sympathize with you, really.  I cannot imagine trying to do anything in the heat you guys have been living with.  I'd be a melted little grease spot on the shadiest place I could find.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 24, 2017)

peach174 said:


> More detailed here for the areas.
> Our fear is dry heat fires when it's like this. We already had lighting fires with the smoke settling in our valley. Everyone is suffering from allergies , because of it.
> Weather Alerts



At just after 4 p.m. here, we are in typically the hottest part of the day and the temperature registers 89 degrees so looks like we'll hit that 90 after all.  But I don't mind that for summer highs.  Yours however, I couldn't cope with well. At least here on the high desert, even in the Arizona extremes, it almost always cools down at night.  Otherwise it wouldn't be bearable.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 24, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



We all get acclimated to wherever we live. 
I would be freezing with your temps.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 24, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > More detailed here for the areas.
> ...



Still at 105.
Looks like they were right for a change eh?


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 24, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Personally, I'd love to see Alaska.  The Northern Lights have always intrigued me.  That must be wondrous.  

Maybe Alaska, like the upper Ohio River valley is one of those places that one would love to visit, but not live there.  But, to me, the Ohio Valley is wonderful to live in, but I wouldn't recommend visiting!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 24, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



When we vacationed in Alaska, and then cruised from Seward to Vancouver, there were several things on my bucket list to do. Three we didn't get to do.   I wanted to see and photograph Denali and we were at a resort hotel in Talkeetna with Alaska's very best view of Denali in all of Alaska, but it was so foggy we couldn't see beyond the deck.  I wanted to see the northern lights but we had cloud cover the entire time we were there.  And I wanted to see a moose in the wild.  Didn't happen.

Oh and on our daughter's bucket list was seeing the Kodiak bears and we had a float plane reserved to do that, but again the weather didn't cooperate.  They said they could get us out there but probably wouldn't be able to get us back.

But it was our very best vacation ever and I would love to do it all over again.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 24, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Lots of people visit.  You can tell the tourists from the locals because we're in t-shirts, shorts and flip-flops and the tourists look like they're preparing for an Arctic expedition.  I would recommend you visit at least once, and try to come in late-May, early-June.  The weather is usually great, the views clear, and the locals aren't burned out from answering such gems as: "You do take American money, don't you?", "How high above sea-level are we? (As they disembark from their cruise ship.), "When do the moose (bears, goats, sheep, etc) come out?", even better:  "Where is the best place to see moose, etc?)"  AgainSheila and Mr. Again came through last year.  Their cruise ship docked in Anchorage and they had the day for themselves.  I was thrilled to take them on a mini-tour away from Anchorage.  Really, if you've seen on medium-sized city with a tourist zone, you've seen them all.  I had a great time with them.  I'd be glad to visit with anyone else from the CS who might show up someday, too!  I like showing off Alaska.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 24, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Flying is always iffy because it is so weather sensitive.  My best place to see moose is down around the airport.  They hang out down there often.  Another good place to see them (for those who can hike a bit), is up in the Chugach mountains just above Anchorage.  Especially during the rut, when the bulls are battling, that area just outside of Anchorage is super for moose-viewing.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 24, 2017)

Well, I did the dumb thing...again.
I've been watching this one bold kitten, one of four belonging to my favorite barn cat.  He's sassy and outgoing, not afraid of much, and yesterday I observed him nomming a mouse!  Today, he was out hunting while his litter mates were huddled around mom.  But I didn't get that one.
There was a smaller guy, all by himself.  He's the last of his siblings because the new tom in town took both the others, killed, and partially ate them.  I'm guessing this little fella's mom was able to move him in time, but it's only a reprieve until this wanna-be dad-cat finds and eliminates this one, too.  This one's young enough I was able to pick him up without getting shredded and bring him up to the house.  He's had his first feeding and is now closely examining the "facilities" furnished with his temporary box home.  I put a shirt of mine in with him, so he'll get used to my smell.  I'll take him to the vet asap and make sure he's healthy.


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 24, 2017)

Well shit now what?


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 24, 2017)

peach174 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



We do what we can.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 25, 2017)

This house has a "water fall" in the yard with a small pool, man-made, it's about 2 1/2 feet in diameter and about 1 /12 feet deep with stacked rocks behind it and a pump to run the water up so as to form a waterfall.  This morning I went out and noticed the pool was half empty with the front flat rocks and ground wet......  Pretty sure we have a local raccoon or two.........


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## Montrovant (Jun 25, 2017)

Well crap.
I had my algebra proctored exam scheduled for noon today.  Last night, the website through which our math gets done went down for maintenance.  That sucked because it meant I couldn't study, but I went through the entire practice exam before that happened and I got a 96.

I got up at 10:00 this morning, figuring I'd give myself time for my normal morning routine and some time to go over the practice exam before the real exam.  Because the site that we use didn't come back from the maintenance before I went to sleep, I wanted to check on it first thing.  Well, I turned on my PC, but the internet was down.  That, of course, is horrible when taking online classes.  I went into the living room to check on the router, and it needed to be reset.  A couple of minutes and the internet is working again, great.  I go to my school website, and to my algebra class, and click on the link for our coursework.  The loading icon comes up, great!  That wasn't happening during the maintenance last night.  So I wait......and wait......and wait.  Just the loading icon.

I go to the server status page for Pearson, the company that runs the website we use for our algebra work (and my A&P textbook), and while the servers aren't down, they do have disrupted service.

I am worried about this being an issue during my proctored test, so I go to reschedule.  I ended up having to pay more to reschedule my exam for tomorrow evening.  It wasn't a lot, but it's still annoying.

Hopefully the Pearson servers will be back to normal by then.  I can't take the test without them functioning.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 25, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> This house has a "water fall" in the yard with a small pool, man-made, it's about 2 1/2 feet in diameter and about 1 /12 feet deep with stacked rocks behind it and a pump to run the water up so as to form a waterfall.  This morning I went out and noticed the pool was half empty with the front flat rocks and ground wet......  Pretty sure we have a local raccoon or two.........



I've never seen any in this neighborhood.  About the only wildlife around here are birds, including a roadrunner now and then, and lizards.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 25, 2017)

Good morning everybody.  A very comfortable 69 at our house this morning and I'm loving it.  We have the front door wide open and I'm even just a wee bit chilly here at my desk.  We aren't supposed to get out of the high 80's today and that is wonderful.

Need to make my desert for lunch with Aunt Betty today.  A good day in store.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 25, 2017)

We have raccoons.
I have to take in the bird seed blocks at night or they come in and eat on it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 25, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > This house has a "water fall" in the yard with a small pool, man-made, it's about 2 1/2 feet in diameter and about 1 /12 feet deep with stacked rocks behind it and a pump to run the water up so as to form a waterfall.  This morning I went out and noticed the pool was half empty with the front flat rocks and ground wet......  Pretty sure we have a local raccoon or two.........
> ...


I was reading news reports, it does appear NE has it's share of raccoons.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 25, 2017)

The heatwave is over in Britain. It lasted nearly a week, but now its cloudy and cool.

I woke up at 4.30 am this morning and the foxes were out with their cubs, but there was not enough light to get good pictures.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 25, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



The Northeast is a huge area though with a lot of varied terrain including wilderness areas.  It is certainly possible.  I've just never seen one in our neighborhood.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 25, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I didn't see it/them but it seems the most logical choice.


----------



## Dalia (Jun 25, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> The heatwave is over in Britain. It lasted nearly a week, but now its cloudy and cool.
> 
> I woke up at 4.30 am this morning and the foxes were out with their cubs, but there was not enough light to get good pictures.


Hello, the same for me the heatwave is over it feel so so good Dajjal...what a relief !


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 25, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > This house has a "water fall" in the yard with a small pool, man-made, it's about 2 1/2 feet in diameter and about 1 /12 feet deep with stacked rocks behind it and a pump to run the water up so as to form a waterfall.  This morning I went out and noticed the pool was half empty with the front flat rocks and ground wet......  Pretty sure we have a local raccoon or two.........
> ...


Rowdy lizards?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 25, 2017)

Things are progressing nicely with my new ward.  At first, he wasn't convinced that the syringe=food.  By this morning, after about three feedings, he was satisfied, but syringes are pretty harsh on small, kitty mouths.  I got a kitten bottle this morning and he's doubled down on his food intake.  He's learned how to get out of the box I had him in, and he follows me around.  Right now, he's comfortably snoozing in the poor dog's bed that is next to me on my bench.  Earlier, he was resting on my thigh.  I'm thinking he'll come around pretty well.  I took him to work so I could provide the frequent, small feedings a guy his age requires and everyone loved on him and played with him.  I've estimated his age at about 3 weeks.  He's also used his improvised kitty box a few times, too.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 25, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Thankfully they're not that big.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 25, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I think so according to resident doxie Carly.  She caught and killed one first rattle out of the box this morning.  Fortunately Hombre intercepted her and confiscated it before she presented it to me in the house.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 25, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Hello Lady Foxfyre, I hope that you're doing well...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 25, 2017)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Hey Lumpy!!!  Long time no see.  So happy you dropped by.  And yes, doing very well thank you and I hope the same for you and yours.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 25, 2017)

_Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Kat & Mr. Kat in transition,
Hossfly's knee surgery,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition and wellness for Ringel,
Dana!!!! (Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant.)
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, SFC Ollie, AgainSheila, and all others we hope will return.
_
_" Never underestimate your importance at the bottom of the totem pole. Without the bottom, the top would fall over."




_​


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 26, 2017)

7 months and I finally made it back to work. 7 months and I can pay the the bills and still have more in the account than the week before. Failed my first workability test which is when the wife started getting uneasy. Swelling wouldnt go down and the incisions wouldnt stay closed. Dr had no thoughts on the matter at all which surprised me. Quit drinking soda and started a protein shake and supplement routine, problem solved overnite. Allowed a more aggressive workout routine which led to passing a last chance test.Total of 7 major financial blows in 7 months.  Never seen anything like this before. Hopefully its over as I still have a hospital bill for one of the daughters and sundry expenses I started putting on the credit card in case things spun out of control.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 26, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Oh, life's been going pretty good, the family is fine and I'm having plenty of laughs .. sooo no complaints. 

I'm glad you're doing very well Mama Fox, when it's asked who you respect or admire the most at the USMB, you still top my list Darlin...


----------



## Sbiker (Jun 26, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



IT, as a discipline with serious mental construction background and sophisticated ideas are very close to religions. And logic of learning in many cases is the same - you must learn from teacher objective and subjective info both. So, beware of critic, even you disagree with you teachers... you could revenge them, when you become a new teacher and write own books ))


----------



## Sbiker (Jun 26, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 135248



My local robber yesterday got a basket from KFC and ate a several chicken wings, without paying attention of pepper at their skins.. I'm in fury. I'm gathering NERF bullets to reload my gun and hunt him for revenge!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 26, 2017)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Well thank you my friend.  I imagine there are many but its always nice to get on a good list once in awhile.    It's always good to see you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 26, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 135248
> ...



Oooo scary.  

But it's also of interest that you have KFC in Moscow.  We do share a lot in common, don't we.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 26, 2017)

Foxy hoping to have a seagull for lunch. But it flew away.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 26, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Not having any indigenous reptiles here, I don't know what my critters would do with them.  Previous experience indicates that cats are hell on all small animals, including reptiles.  Mice, voles, and shrews are a mainstay for my ferals, with a bird thrown in once in a while.  My doxie was the best mouser, ever!  
How is Carly doing?  How is Carly's momma doing?  Any prognosis when she'll be able to come home?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 26, 2017)

Manonthestreet said:


> 7 months and I finally made it back to work. 7 months and I can pay the the bills and still have more in the account than the week before. Failed my first workability test which is when the wife started getting uneasy. Swelling wouldnt go down and the incisions wouldnt stay closed. Dr had no thoughts on the matter at all which surprised me. Quit drinking soda and started a protein shake and supplement routine, problem solved overnite. Allowed a more aggressive workout routine which led to passing a last chance test.Total of 7 major financial blows in 7 months.  Never seen anything like this before. Hopefully its over as I still have a hospital bill for one of the daughters and sundry expenses I started putting on the credit card in case things spun out of control.


Hoping your trials are over and your life is on the mend.
Just a question, did they find what was causing the irritation, was it something in the soda?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 26, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Thanks.  Carly is doing wonderfully.  No more bad spells and she seems to have fully recovered from whatever she had--she is bouncy and happy and energetic and interested in everything at age 11.  

Dana, her primary human companion, continues to get better and better.  She had a heart transplant three weeks ago yesterday and is already in assisted living and doing serious rehab.  She has to stay in Salt Lake City for up to five more months so that they can keep close tabs on any signs of rejection.  But if there is no rejection and they have her meds regulated, she could be home before Thanksgiving.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 26, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




That is so wonderful!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 26, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I'm happy to hear good news about both Dana and Carly.  I'll bet Carly goes nuts when momma comes home, though.  Not to mention how momma will feel...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 26, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



If anyone picks on you I'd be thrilled to stomp their ego, thrilled I tell you.. 

 Granted, I've never met anyone around here that you couldn't outsmart...

..and Thanks...


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 26, 2017)

At Game Night one of my friends asked me if I had heard the news, or seen the you tube video of a young actress going berserk in a Hollywood commissary.  He said she was stabbing her fellow stars with a fork.

"Reese...Reese?" He asked, staring at the ceiling hoping to find the answer there.

"Witherspoon?" I suggested.

"No!  With her fork!"


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 26, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > 7 months and I finally made it back to work. 7 months and I can pay the the bills and still have more in the account than the week before. Failed my first workability test which is when the wife started getting uneasy. Swelling wouldnt go down and the incisions wouldnt stay closed. Dr had no thoughts on the matter at all which surprised me. Quit drinking soda and started a protein shake and supplement routine, problem solved overnite. Allowed a more aggressive workout routine which led to passing a last chance test.Total of 7 major financial blows in 7 months.  Never seen anything like this before. Hopefully its over as I still have a hospital bill for one of the daughters and sundry expenses I started putting on the credit card in case things spun out of control.
> ...


They really had no interest or ideas.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 26, 2017)

I just got done with my algebra exam, I got a 94 (technically, 94.444 repeating), 17/18.  That's an A, a perfectly good score......but I'm disappointed, because I thought I knew all of the answers pretty easily.  I finished the exam and went back and looked over each question in 30 minutes of the 2 hours allowed.  I didn't have any answers I thought were iffy.  I can't find out yet what I got wrong, but I think I'll be able to on Wednesday.  I wonder if it was just a typo, or a misplaced point on a graph.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 26, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I just got done with my algebra exam, I got a 94 (technically, 94.444 repeating), 17/18.  That's an A, a perfectly good score......but I'm disappointed, because I thought I knew all of the answers pretty easily.  I finished the exam and went back and looked over each question in 30 minutes of the 2 hours allowed.  I didn't have any answers I thought were iffy.  I can't find out yet what I got wrong, but I think I'll be able to on Wednesday.  I wonder if it was just a typo, or a misplaced point on a graph.




Sheesh, you did great .. so celebrate .. yourself...

My youngest daughter is similar, straight A's but she tends to undermine the success she deserves. On one hand it's great that she strives for perfection and on the other I'd rather she wasn't suspected of being a tad anal retentive.

.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 26, 2017)

A blast from the past...

Women just love this...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 26, 2017)

Bright sunshine down here on the heights, it looks like nighttime over Sandias........


----------



## Kat (Jun 26, 2017)

Really nice here too, which is great after going through that tropical storm.


----------



## Sbiker (Jun 26, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Offcourse, we have a several fastfood nets, not only in Moscow but, I think, in every large town at this side of Ural mountains... And also there are a lot of local FF with pizza, hamburgers, sushi, pancakes and so on. It's popular for a lot of people, who don't want to lose any time or want to eat not so expensive...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 26, 2017)

Kat said:


> Really nice here too, which is great after going through that tropical storm.



umm .. whoops .. I forgot what I was going to say, (the legs... ava) .. 

well ...

We had hail today and some heavy rain, sweeeet .. and the dog went kinda nuts chasing hail stones.. fun times.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 27, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Kat & Mr. Kat in transition,
Hossfly's knee surgery,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition and wellness for Ringel,
Dana!!!! (Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant.)
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, SFC Ollie, AgainSheila, and all others we hope will return.​_
Everything is easy once we know the answer.  
Success is the journey as much as the destination.



_​


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 27, 2017)

That's one thing about the Coffee Shop .. No night owls and the kittens are sleeping...

.




.

................................................




.............


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 27, 2017)

Here is a sleeping kitty


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 27, 2017)

Two weeks from today I'll be on vacation.  Guess I need to decide if I wear the black speedo or the red one!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 27, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Two weeks from today I'll be on vacation.  Guess I need to decide if I wear the black speedo or the red one!



I always think of your color as blue?  But are you getting excited?  I suppose you won't be driving your super RV to Honolulu though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 27, 2017)

Lumpy 1 said:


> That's one thing about the Coffee Shop .. No night owls and the kittens are sleeping...
> 
> .
> 
> ...



Actually there are two or three folks who are often up overnight but they probably don't check in here regularly because there are so few.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 27, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > That's one thing about the Coffee Shop .. No night owls and the kittens are sleeping...
> ...



I went to sleep at 3AM......but I don't post all that much.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 27, 2017)

Getting reports of a possible active shooter at the Redstone Arsenal, Huntsville AL.  My brother, a niece and an in-law work there.  So far no reports of casualties but that doesn't easy my worries just yet.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 27, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Getting reports of a possible active shooter at the Redstone Arsenal, Huntsville AL.  My brother, a niece and an in-law work there.  So far no reports of casualties but that doesn't easy my worries just yet.



That's scary.  Keeping fingers crossed.  A prayer or two. . .nothing on Cable news at 11:22 am.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 27, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Getting reports of a possible active shooter at the Redstone Arsenal, Huntsville AL.  My brother, a niece and an in-law work there.  So far no reports of casualties but that doesn't easy my worries just yet.
> ...


The good thing is it turned out to be a false alarm.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 28, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I just got done with my algebra exam, I got a 94 (technically, 94.444 repeating), 17/18.  That's an A, a perfectly good score......but I'm disappointed, because I thought I knew all of the answers pretty easily.  I finished the exam and went back and looked over each question in 30 minutes of the 2 hours allowed.  I didn't have any answers I thought were iffy.  I can't find out yet what I got wrong, but I think I'll be able to on Wednesday.  I wonder if it was just a typo, or a misplaced point on a graph.



   You didn't expect an A on this one, remember?  But I do understand your frustration, not knowing what you missed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 28, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Thank goodness for that.


----------



## Sbiker (Jun 28, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I just got done with my algebra exam, I got a 94 (technically, 94.444 repeating), 17/18.  That's an A, a perfectly good score......but I'm disappointed, because I thought I knew all of the answers pretty easily.  I finished the exam and went back and looked over each question in 30 minutes of the 2 hours allowed.  I didn't have any answers I thought were iffy.  I can't find out yet what I got wrong, but I think I'll be able to on Wednesday.  I wonder if it was just a typo, or a misplaced point on a graph.
> ...



There are no limits to perfection


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 28, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



So true.  It is why so many of us make things harder than they have to be.   But I would rather go for perfection and miss (and I usually do miss) than go for mediocrity.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 28, 2017)

Aha!  It turns out that for one of my algebra exam questions, I typed y= at the start of my answer, but there was already a y= before the box you put the answer in.  That made my answer turn into y=y=.  My instructor saw that and gave me credit for the problem, because the answer itself was correct, I just input it with what amounts to a typo.  That means I got 100.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 28, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I have a feeling......  actually I know that someone is going to get in serious trouble over those phone calls that kicked the whole thing off......


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 28, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I want to go for mediocrity and leave it to someone else to fix.......  I'm an aspiring politician........


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 28, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Two weeks from today I'll be on vacation.  Guess I need to decide if I wear the black speedo or the red one!



.. I recommend black with red sequins and a feather.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 28, 2017)

Tomorrow is a big day!!!  I married Mrs. BBD 25 years ago tomorrow.  Seems like I should be coming up for parole pretty soon!


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 28, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Tomorrow is a big day!!!  I married Mrs. BBD 25 years ago tomorrow.  Seems like I should be coming up for parole pretty soon!



Wow, that's great .. congratulations.... 

Alas... at this point the Stockholm Syndrome is complete, No parole for you...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 29, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Tomorrow is a big day!!!  I married Mrs. BBD 25 years ago tomorrow.  Seems like I should be coming up for parole pretty soon!



That's super BBD.  Congrats to the two of you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 29, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


 
Funny only because it is a lie.   You see, I, and probably others have been paying attention when you talk about your re-enactment outfits, and what painstaking detail you put into it.  That isn't mediocrity.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 29, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Damn!  You're all on to me.

Curses!  Foiled again!


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 29, 2017)

I decided I'd horn in on Big Black Dogs speedo dilemma and blessings.

My lady love and I just celebrated our 31st year of (mostly) wedded bliss on the 21st. with 3 days on the beach and in the redwoods.......... nuff said...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 29, 2017)

You gotta see this .. then .. I'll bet you can't see it just once....

Happy 4th of July ... 

.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 29, 2017)

mmm..  it's past midnight (pacific time) and Mama Fox hasn't signed off... taking a little snooze maybe...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 29, 2017)

Lumpy 1 said:


> I decided I'd horn in on Big Black Dogs speedo dilemma and blessings.
> 
> My lady love and I just celebrated our 31st year of (mostly) wedded bliss on the 21st. with 3 days on the beach and in the redwoods.......... nuff said...



Well Happy Anniversary to Mr. and Mrs. Lumpy too!!!   I like to say that Hombre and I have been happily married--at least most of the time--for more years than most of you have been alive.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 29, 2017)

Lumpy 1 said:


> mmm..  it's past midnight (pacific time) and Mama Fox hasn't signed off... taking a little snooze maybe...



I did forget to sign off last night.  Fell asleep in the middle of watching "Giant".  If there is no change in the vigil list, and the Coffee Shop has had slow traffic for the day, I sometimes let it ride for a night too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 29, 2017)

Lumpy 1 said:


> You gotta see this .. then .. I'll bet you can't see it just once....
> 
> Happy 4th of July ...
> 
> .




Holy cow.  I hope he wasn't hurt.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 29, 2017)

Lumpy 1 and any others who can't sleep:  

For you insomniacs, We have finally found an OTC sleep aid that really works for us.  It is two extra strength (500 mg each) acetaminophen (brand name Tylenol) plus 25 mg diphenhydramine (brand name Benadryl.).  Albertson/Safeway store brand is labeled Pain Relief PM.  I think the brand name is simply Extra Strength Tylenol PM.

Both Hombre and I take two of these at bedtime--we don't take any other Tylenol product during the day as you have to be very careful of overdose with Tylenol.  We add 1 220mg naproxen--eat a little something with it as nsaids can otherwise hurt you--and we sleep like babies.  You still wake up if you need to, but we haven't had any problem going right back to sleep.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 29, 2017)

Has anybody heard from Gracie ?  She hasn't posted in almost a week I think.  Hope she is okay.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 29, 2017)

Benadryl was originally a sleeping pill way back when it was invented but because it was so good of a med for other stuff that comes along with an allergic reaction it has shifted over to a med for that.  When I can't sleep I take a dose of NyQuil and shortly thereafter I'm sleeping like a baby!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 29, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Benadryl was originally a sleeping pill way back when it was invented but because it was so good of a med for other stuff that comes along with an allergic reaction it has shifted over to a med for that.  When I can't sleep I take a dose of NyQuil and shortly thereafter I'm sleeping like a baby!



Yes, Nyquil can be good for that most especially if you need an antihistamine and decongestant..  It also has a high dose of acetaminophen though so it has to be factored in if you are taking Tylenol or the generic otherwise.  And it has such high alcohol content (25% by volume) that those who should avoid alcohol for any reason shouldn't take it.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 29, 2017)

Morning everyone!

Mr. P's heart med is working.
As he gets better( just like always when he is really ill), he tries to get away with things.
He tried to sneak out of the house yesterday without his life vest on.
Oops! Caught him! 
Made him put it on before he left.
At least he isn't trying to cheat on his diet, yet.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 29, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Mr. P's heart med is working.
> As he gets better( just like always when he is really ill), he tries to get away with things.
> ...



You need a gps tracker on him and on the vest, so you know if he goes somewhere and the vest doesn't!


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 29, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Two weeks from today I'll be on vacation.  Guess I need to decide if I wear the black speedo or the red one!





The red one for sure.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 29, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Mr. P's heart med is working.
> As he gets better( just like always when he is really ill), he tries to get away with things.
> ...



Yeah.  They do forget sometimes though.  I generally go to bed somewhat later than Hombre does, and I always check to be sure he has his CPAP on.  He has moderate to severe sleep apnea that makes it actually a little dangerous for him to not use it.  It does seem weird to wake him up to put on something so he can sleep better.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 29, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Two weeks from today I'll be on vacation.  Guess I need to decide if I wear the black speedo or the red one!
> ...



ROFL.  Yes, there are some things you just can't unsee.

Anybody watch "America's Got Talent" Tuesday night?  There was one magician who called Howie Mendel up on stage to check his ears to be sure he didn't have any kind of listening device.  And then he stepped behind a screen and stripped off his clothes so that he was butt naked but in full view of Howie who was to verify he had nothing on his body that would hide what he was doing with the magic trick.

Howie was not thrilled.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 29, 2017)

He did it deliberately, he did not forget it. 

He was sneaking out being very quiet while I was busy in the kitchen.
Caught him walking halfway down the front porch and said where's your vest, he turned a bright red with the look of busted written all over it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 29, 2017)

peach174 said:


> He did it deliberately, he did not forget it.
> 
> He was sneaking out being very quiet while I was busy in the kitchen.
> Caught him walking halfway down the front porch and said where's your vest, he turned a bright red with the look of busted written all over it.



Well at least he put it on.  Some folks are more resistant than others.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 29, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > He did it deliberately, he did not forget it.
> ...



He says he has seen the wrath of Mrs. Peach 2 times in the 34 years we've been together, he doesn't want to ever see a Third.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 29, 2017)

Ran a bunch of errands today including a trip to the New Balance store off of Jaun Tabo.  Was looking for a new pair of men's slips but all they had in New Balance were D width and no builtin supination correction however they also own/partner with Dunham and the clerk came out with a pair of Dunham sandals, the back strap is removable and they correct for supination........ Instant sale but I won't mention how much the damn things set me back.............


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 29, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Benadryl was originally a sleeping pill way back when it was invented but because it was so good of a med for other stuff that comes along with an allergic reaction it has shifted over to a med for that.  When I can't sleep I take a dose of NyQuil and shortly thereafter I'm sleeping like a baby!


Try a fifth of vodka instead..........


----------



## peach174 (Jun 29, 2017)

I'm cooking a buffalo chuck roast ,made with apple cider juice, onions, garlic, spices, potatoes and carrots in the crock pot.
It's starting to smell so good.
Mmmmmm........


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 29, 2017)

peach174 said:


> I'm cooking a buffalo chuck roast ,made with apple cider juice, onions, garlic, spices, potatoes and carrots in the crock pot.
> It's starting to smell so good.
> Mmmmmm........


Two days ago I made a pork loin roast with an apple mustard glaze.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 29, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm cooking a buffalo chuck roast ,made with apple cider juice, onions, garlic, spices, potatoes and carrots in the crock pot.
> ...



That sounds so good!
Pork is off our household list.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 29, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Why?  Pork these days have extremely little fat especially in the high quality cuts.  Pork tenderloin is lower in fat than a skinless chicken breast.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 29, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Lumpy 1 and any others who can't sleep:
> 
> For you insomniacs, We have finally found an OTC sleep aid that really works for us.  It is two extra strength (500 mg each) acetaminophen (brand name Tylenol) plus 25 mg diphenhydramine (brand name Benadryl.).  Albertson/Safeway store brand is labeled Pain Relief PM.  I think the brand name is simply Extra Strength Tylenol PM.
> 
> Both Hombre and I take two of these at bedtime--we don't take any other Tylenol product during the day as you have to be very careful of overdose with Tylenol.  We add 1 220mg naproxen--eat a little something with it as nsaids can otherwise hurt you--and we sleep like babies.  You still wake up if you need to, but we haven't had any problem going right back to sleep.



I generally sleep pretty well, I'm knocked out if I take a cold pill or a single benadryl.. I've just given in to being a night owl mostly. Just having to take heart medications bugs me enough, I rarely take much extra. .. and thanks..


----------



## peach174 (Jun 29, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Too high in sodium, cholesterol & fat.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 29, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Only if you cook it in sodium, cholesterol and fat or are you thinking bacon.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 29, 2017)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 and any others who can't sleep:
> ...



Mr. P is having a hard time sleeping with that life vest defibrillator and battery he has to wear all the time.
He's doing good if he gets 4 Hrs.
Last night was better , he got 5.
He wants to get rid of it soooo...... bad. I don't blame him.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 29, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Docs orders.
No Beef, Pork or Turkey.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 29, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


I figured that but I strongly believe the doc is following "ancient" practices, it's not uncommon for Docs to not always be up to date or discount nutritional evidence due to confirmation and or preference bias.  They're just as human as you and I.  Ya might want to get a second, third and forth opinion.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 29, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I'm sorry Peach and I didn't know what was going on with you and your man. Since I've retired, I tend to sleep when I'm tired and get things done when I feel like it or have to. Maybe set hours of sleep are impractical, 3 hrs. here .. a couple there, some in bed, some of the couch, I don't know but it works for me.

. I do know you have to exercise (go on walks, putter in the garden, accomplish deeds etc.) and it's difficult for a guy to accept the limitations ego wise, you have to push the limits and hope for the best. If he feels like a man in your eyes he'll be a happy and fortunate guy, I'm thinking he does.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 29, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Two weeks from today I'll be on vacation.  Guess I need to decide if I wear the black speedo or the red one!
> ...


If he's getting excited, he'd better take a pass on the Speedo.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 29, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Tomorrow is a big day!!!  I married Mrs. BBD 25 years ago tomorrow.  Seems like I should be coming up for parole pretty soon!


But who would rub your tummy?


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 29, 2017)

Lawyer called today.  Terse letter citing both law violations being sent Friday with proper dollar amounts to remit in two weeks included.  Basically a complete victory on all counts.  Round two in the works.  Iz patient cat.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 29, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



You're right:
http://www.americanberkshire.com/Consumers/News and Info/Pork compared to Chicken.pdf

Huge difference between chicken white and dark meat too.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 29, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Yep.
Hubby gets skinless chicken breast.

Wow the buffalo roast turned out really delicious tonight. 



Most of his diet has to be 2,200mg of salt a day as well as low fat, low cholesterol and
High in protein, low in calories to get his weight down.
More on the side of low salt, low cholesterol & calories.
When breakfast, lunch & dinner is all added up, the salt adds up quickly.

Bison nutrition
Bison Meat Nutrition Facts | Buffalo Hills Bison


----------



## peach174 (Jun 29, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Not when all of his different Docs are agreeing with him.
His general practitioner, his neurologist, his 2nd heart doctor.
All say buffalo is the best out of all the meats. Low in the bad type of fat, high in protein.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 29, 2017)

Lumpy 1 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...




Oh believe me Lumpy he is most definitely all man.
All big barreled chest 6ft. of him.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 29, 2017)

I'm around, Foxy. Just laying kind of low, or in Sanctum.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 30, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Kat & Mr. Kat in transition,
Hossfly's knee surgery,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition and wellness for Ringel,
Dana!!!! (Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant.)
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, SFC Ollie, AgainSheila, and all others we hope will return.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 30, 2017)

Yesterday was my 25th wedding anniversary.  I got lucky last night!  Won $1.00 on the Lucky Day Lotto!!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 30, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Yesterday was my 25th wedding anniversary.  I got lucky last night!  Won $1.00 on the Lucky Day Lotto!!!!



Again Happy Silver Wedding Anniversary to you and Mrs. BBD!  And what are you going to do with all that money?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 30, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I'm around, Foxy. Just laying kind of low, or in Sanctum.



Any news on your moving day yet?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2017)

Well, yesterday was my last physical terrorism session and Monday is my last Dr. visit. Therapy started with just 30 degrees of movement in the knee. I was stuck between 15 and 45 degrees. I can now lock my knee straight and can bend it to 120 degrees. I can walk without the cane, but it is usually close by. I am doing more and more at the bar.
I can't run or jump on my left leg and I can't kneel, but most everything else is doable. I did finally get a temporary handicapped placard so I can get a parking spot in the same zip code at Wally World.
SWelling is still a problem and the therapists tell me it might be a year before that goes away completely, but I've found that a compression stocking helps a lot. I'm still not able to get into my cowboy boots, but I'm close. 
Got to head for Doc's to repair a table and get the stage cleared so the band can set up. Cecil Blue starts at 9, Kat.... Just sayin'.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 30, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Well, yesterday was my last physical terrorism session and Monday is my last Dr. visit. Therapy started with just 30 degrees of movement in the knee. I was stuck between 15 and 45 degrees. I can now lock my knee straight and can bend it to 120 degrees. I can walk without the cane, but it is usually close by. I am doing more and more at the bar.
> I can't run or jump on my left leg and I can't kneel, but most everything else is doable. I did finally get a temporary handicapped placard so I can get a parking spot in the same zip code at Wally World.
> SWelling is still a problem and the therapists tell me it might be a year before that goes away completely, but I've found that a compression stocking helps a lot. I'm still not able to get into my cowboy boots, but I'm close.
> Got to head for Doc's to repair a table and get the stage cleared so the band can set up. Cecil Blue starts at 9, Kat.... Just sayin'.



It feels great to be liberated and over the hump huh?
Hopefully Mr. P will receive a phone call soon after his appointment July 6th and tells him he no longer needs the life vest defibrillator.
He will be able to sleep much better without that battery.
He can also ride his can am when he wants to, without melting the gel.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 30, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Well, yesterday was my last physical terrorism session and Monday is my last Dr. visit. Therapy started with just 30 degrees of movement in the knee. I was stuck between 15 and 45 degrees. I can now lock my knee straight and can bend it to 120 degrees. I can walk without the cane, but it is usually close by. I am doing more and more at the bar.
> ...



We'll be pulling for him for sure.  He'll feel like he has been let out of jail not having to wear that vest.

Friend Dana will be in Salt Lake City for a few more months getting serious rehab which now is more like American Ninja Warrior training sessions, and of course she would like to come home but they need to monitor her closely to be sure she isn't rejecting the new heart.

But she has had a defribrillating pacemaker for many years that periodically shocks her and every so often she has to go in for a painful and dangerous surgery for them to cut out all the scar tissue that builds up around it.  And for the past six months she has had a heart pump that replaced half of her heart and required a huge and very heavy battery to be lugged with her everywhere she went.  Plus the heavy meds associated with all that kept her feeling terrible, depressed, and lethargic.

Now. . .new heart. . .no pacemaker. . .no heart pump and accessories. . .just a few anti-rejection meds and a routine check every few months and she's good as new.

It never ceases to amaze me what the medical profession can do and the amazing capacity the body has to heal itself.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 30, 2017)

Anybody doing anything for the 4th this weekend?

I know we won't have the fireworks like usual, it's too dry.
Too hot for the parade. That's for the younger people. 
We are having buffalo bratwurst. 
He loves his bacon (just like BBD) and bratwurst.
More than likely we will stay home and watch some good movies on Netflix.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 30, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Anybody doing anything for the 4th this weekend?
> 
> I know we won't have the fireworks like usual, it's too dry.
> Too hot for the parade. That's for the younger people.
> We are having buffalo bratwurst.  More than likely we will stay home and watch some good movies on Netflix.



Aunt Betty is taking us out to dinner somewhere on the 4th.  I really would rather stay in and just enjoy a meal at home.  I'll have to see what I can do. . .maybe bring in a meal and let her pay for it.  She feels guilty having dinner and a movie with us every Sunday unless she reciprocates.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 30, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




Me either!!!
Thanks to this drug , with just one quarter of his heart working he possibly won't need an inside defibrillator and pump.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 30, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody doing anything for the 4th this weekend?
> ...



At home sounds better to me.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 30, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Anybody doing anything for the 4th this weekend?
> 
> I know we won't have the fireworks like usual, it's too dry.
> Too hot for the parade. That's for the younger people.
> ...



The little one is at her dad's this weekend, so no plans for me.  I'll just be doing schoolwork, playing games, and watching TV.  Same as usual.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 30, 2017)

I don't think anyone's into it this year.
Perhaps because it falls in the middle of the week rather than nearer to the weekend.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 30, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Two weeks from today I'll be on vacation.  Guess I need to decide if I wear the black speedo or the red one!
> ...


OK, now I need to bleach my eyes...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 30, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Whew!  That sucks!  That leaves what?...chicken, seafood, goat, mutton...?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 30, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Anybody doing anything for the 4th this weekend?
> 
> I know we won't have the fireworks like usual, it's too dry.
> Too hot for the parade. That's for the younger people.
> ...


I'll be at the Willow property, running off the evil revelers who think fireworks are such a great idea in the middle of the woods.  Of course, their homes and everything they've worked at building for years will not disappear in a moment's stupidity fueled by cheap pyrotechnics...  Of course, there's lots more to do there, but the 4th is always an exercise in woodman diplomacy.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 30, 2017)

For the official record, yes, I'm very fond of bacon!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2017)

Well folks... Guess what! Got a call from the bar. When they were moving of our tables to clean up last night, a leveler foot broke off. Mot of the feet are seized up from rust so this meant replacing the pedestal. I had 4 spare tables in my garage, so I took the pedestal off one and was carrying it out to the truck when I put my foot on something that made my placement off level. When I shifted my weight to my left foot, I snapped a bone. After a trip to the hospital, I am now wearing a boot that is supposed to immobilize the foot. Another 8 weeks of crutches is in my future.
I was just getting to where I could get around without the cane and was planning to ride the Harley to my last doctor visit Monday. Now, I have an ill fitting boot that gives less support than my shoe and makes walking more painful that walking bare foot. The worst part is that I'm back on pain medication. I am NOT a happy camper!


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 30, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Well folks... Guess what! Got a call from the bar. When they were moving of our tables to clean up last night, a leveler foot broke off. Mot of the feet are seized up from rust so this meant replacing the pedestal. I had 4 spare tables in my garage, so I took the pedestal off one and was carrying it out to the truck when I put my foot on something that made my placement off level. When I shifted my weight to my left foot, I snapped a bone. After a trip to the hospital, I am now wearing a boot that is supposed to immobilize the foot. Another 8 weeks of crutches is in my future.
> I was just getting to where I could get around without the cane and was planning to ride the Harley to my last doctor visit Monday. Now, I have an ill fitting boot that gives less support than my shoe and makes walking more painful that walking bare foot. The worst part is that I'm back on pain medication. I am NOT a happy camper!
> 
> View attachment 136381



You need to stop carrying things for the next 6 months or so.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Well folks... Guess what! Got a call from the bar. When they were moving of our tables to clean up last night, a leveler foot broke off. Mot of the feet are seized up from rust so this meant replacing the pedestal. I had 4 spare tables in my garage, so I took the pedestal off one and was carrying it out to the truck when I put my foot on something that made my placement off level. When I shifted my weight to my left foot, I snapped a bone. After a trip to the hospital, I am now wearing a boot that is supposed to immobilize the foot. Another 8 weeks of crutches is in my future.
> ...


I NEED to get back to doing what I love.
I have taken the boot off and that has relieved most of the pain. I will put the damned thing back on before walking on it, but dammit! this sucks.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 30, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I agree Ernie.  It sucks.  I wish we could offer more than to just care.


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 30, 2017)

All companies should have this posted.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 30, 2017)

No Game Night this evening.  Rather, tomorrow night is the Independece Day Extravaganza.  My brother will put a pork shoulder on his smoker and we will enjoy pulled pork sandwiches!  Our usual fare is red table grapes, pistachios, Gardetto's party mix and Snyder' Extra Dark pretzels.  So tomorrow we eat like kings. 

The blossoms on the catalpa trees are fallen.  The catalpa is the last tree to leaf out in the spring and the last to lose its leaves in the autumn.  And so we are in high summer here in the upper Ohio River valley.  Kids are setting off firecrackers and dancing with fireflies in their back yards. 

On the 26th Mom endured dental surgery to remove the last of her teeth.  She's 83 and enduring a lot in her Golden Years.  Her stitches are due to rot away in the next few days.  I took her my blender and the makings for Cream of Asparagus soup, as the last of the local asparagus is in the produce stores.  Her hope is that by the time our magnificent sweet corn crop is ready, so will she.

It rained furiously last night after midnight.  The flowers appreciated the chance to drink in rain water instead of the tap water fed to them by the watering system.  The lawn seems to be appreciative too as it will need me to mow it again before the end of this weekend.  Damn it!

A non sequitor if you please.  Is this the most civil forum on USMB?  I ask because every time I have an interaction out on the wider board with a fellow Coffee Shopper, it is always respectful and thoughtful and incisive.  Is it because we know a wee bit about each other here and know how to comport ourselves?  Or is it because Coffee Shopers are naturally more respectful, thoughtful and incisive?  Anyway, I credit Foxfyre for keeping this forum as pleasant as she does!  I'm not just kissing up here, but I should!

Oh!  By way of keeping the non sequitor train rolling, if any of you dog owners out there have pets plagued by summer time hot spots (particularly harsh on poodles), the remedy I found not only works wonders and quickly, but isn't seen as a problem in application, so far as Daisy the Mutt goes anyway.  It's Happy Jack Skin Balm.  A greasy, oily liquid. the consistency of cooking oil.  I found it at my local Tractor Supply store, kind of a Macy's for yokels.  Twice daily for two days and the hot spot is a memory!  I wash the spot each night with mild dog shampoo and brush the spot free of any tangles.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2017)

Should be a convenience store, not a government agency, donchathink?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 30, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Well folks... Guess what! Got a call from the bar. When they were moving of our tables to clean up last night, a leveler foot broke off. Mot of the feet are seized up from rust so this meant replacing the pedestal. I had 4 spare tables in my garage, so I took the pedestal off one and was carrying it out to the truck when I put my foot on something that made my placement off level. When I shifted my weight to my left foot, I snapped a bone. After a trip to the hospital, I am now wearing a boot that is supposed to immobilize the foot. Another 8 weeks of crutches is in my future.
> I was just getting to where I could get around without the cane and was planning to ride the Harley to my last doctor visit Monday. Now, I have an ill fitting boot that gives less support than my shoe and makes walking more painful that walking bare foot. The worst part is that I'm back on pain medication. I am NOT a happy camper!
> 
> View attachment 136381


S**T!


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 30, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Should be a convenience store, not a government agency, donchathink?View attachment 136394


I've never said no to a frosty bottle of Beck's nor a maduro wrapped stogie!  Can we leave the pistol in the safe please?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 30, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Should be a convenience store, not a government agency, donchathink?View attachment 136394
> ...


Why?  You realize that it won't jump up and bite you.  It's holding the table clothe down against the breeze.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 30, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Baked skinless chicken breast, any type of fish except tuna,  no shrimp or lobster.
No goat or mutton ,we don't like the taste if either one, but it does leave, buffalo,elk and scottish highland beef. Found the place to buy it by surfing online.
From buffalo he has bacon, bratwurst and hot dogs. He is a very happy camper and now you know what's been keeping me busy learning how to cook and season these new meats. Plus hand washing the defibrillator vests every other day. He has only 2.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 30, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


After a few frosty Beck's, the table cloth holder might fall into less than reliable hands.  Better safe than sorry.  I'll use a brick to prevent any linen calamities.

Note: the table in the photo is of treated lumber sans tablecloth.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 30, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Baked skinless chicken breast, any type of fish except tuna,  no shrimp or lobster.
No goat or mutton ,we don't like the taste if either one, but it does leave, buffalo,elk and scottish highland beef. Found the place to buy it by surfing online.
From buffalo he has bacon, bratwurst and hot dogs. He is a very happy camper and now you know what's been keeping me busy learning how to cook and season these new meats. Plus hand washing the defibrillator vests every other day. He has only 2.


Ernie S. said:


> Well folks... Guess what! Got a call from the bar. When they were moving of our tables to clean up last night, a leveler foot broke off. Mot of the feet are seized up from rust so this meant replacing the pedestal. I had 4 spare tables in my garage, so I took the pedestal off one and was carrying it out to the truck when I put my foot on something that made my placement off level. When I shifted my weight to my left foot, I snapped a bone. After a trip to the hospital, I am now wearing a boot that is supposed to immobilize the foot. Another 8 weeks of crutches is in my future.
> I was just getting to where I could get around without the cane and was planning to ride the Harley to my last doctor visit Monday. Now, I have an ill fitting boot that gives less support than my shoe and makes walking more painful that walking bare foot. The worst part is that I'm back on pain medication. I am NOT a happy camper!
> 
> View attachment 136381




And it had to be you to do it because........... and no one else do it because...............
Sometimes Ernie I wonder why I have pulled you up out of  that mud.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Should be a convenience store, not a government agency, donchathink?View attachment 136394
> ...


Well, my friend, Let's just say, if I'm there, it's not a gun free zone. I was armed in the hospital. I am armed in the bar, Walmart, virtually everywhere. I am armed right now.
Hell I went to the Sheriff's office to renew my pistol permit and turned around at the door and went back to my truck. The cop shop and the court house are about the only places in town you can't carry a firearm.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 30, 2017)

You having unrest troubles in Foley?
Or do you just feel more secure with one since your injured knee & foot?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 1, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


I haven't had a drink in over 29 years. I assure you, I don't take the responsibility lightly. In my business, a firearm is essentially a necessity. I am armed so that I can defend my staff, my partners, clients and my property. Ask the guy who came at me reaching for a knife if my being armed made a difference.
Thankfully, I was able to draw my weapon quickly enough that he thought better of bringing the proverbial knife to a gun fight. His hand came up slow and empty and he lived.
50 years, FIFTY YEARS, I've carried a firearm pretty much daily and I've drawn it from it's holster just once. There are 4 loaded handguns within 15 feet of where I sit. None of them has ever gone off by itself or taken a life. They are tools you hope you never need, not something to fear
It's likely you encounter armed citizens on a daily basis. The woman behind you at the grocery store might just have a .38 in her purse. The clerk at the gas station may have a .380 in  the waistband of his pants. The guy in the suit with his eyes darting around the airplane cabin may be a sky marshal willing to die to keep you safe. Thank them all. They are far more likely to save your life than take it. I'm willing to bet you at some point are within 6 feet of a firearm every day you leave your home. You haven't been shot yet, have you?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 1, 2017)

peach174 said:


> You having unrest troubles in Foley?
> Or do you just feel more secure with one since your injured knee & foot?


I've had one instance where I needed it, but no. Foley is no more dangerous than any other city. I just figure I have a responsibility to protect people, especially at Doc's.
The business is more dangerous than  most. There might just be 2 or 3 thousand dollars in the register so that puts a target on my back. I sell alcohol. That tends to bring out the worst in people. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Kat (Jul 1, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Well folks... Guess what! Got a call from the bar. When they were moving of our tables to clean up last night, a leveler foot broke off. Mot of the feet are seized up from rust so this meant replacing the pedestal. I had 4 spare tables in my garage, so I took the pedestal off one and was carrying it out to the truck when I put my foot on something that made my placement off level. When I shifted my weight to my left foot, I snapped a bone. After a trip to the hospital, I am now wearing a boot that is supposed to immobilize the foot. Another 8 weeks of crutches is in my future.
> I was just getting to where I could get around without the cane and was planning to ride the Harley to my last doctor visit Monday. Now, I have an ill fitting boot that gives less support than my shoe and makes walking more painful that walking bare foot. The worst part is that I'm back on pain medication. I am NOT a happy camper!
> 
> View attachment 136381





Ohhhhhh nooooooooooooo...............Ernie am I going to have to move in with you? You know I am just up the street....or across the road...or whatever. You've been a disaster lately!


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 1, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I wasn't raised in a gun culture.  We all seem to get along without thinking we're constantly in danger.  Pop never kept guns and neither do I.  I was not raised to think about being the hero gunslinger.

In my town, guns have brought more tragedy than happiness.  More death than glee.  If it's all the same to you, Ernie, I'm not alright living on the set of a Dirty Harry movie.  I know that some people feel safer around them.  I just wish to God that they didn't have to be armed in order to feel secure.  I think that's a pity.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 1, 2017)

I have no problem with a responsible person packing iron.  Doesn't bother me in the least.  I do not CC but in my home there are several pistols in handy spots should there be a need.  In this day and age you just never know what may happen.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 1, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Should be a convenience store, not a government agency, donchathink?View attachment 136394
> ...



I think Ernie's gun is more likely to be on his person as the chief security guy at Docs. And I would deem that a safe place if not in the safe.  

Before my Uncle Ed passed away last September, we were his first line of defense when he needed something done at the house, when he needed transport to the doctor or urgent care or the hospital, when he had computer problems, etc.  In his last days he was becoming very deaf and was mostly blind from advanced glaucoma, was on oxygen for the COPD and not that steady on his feet.

So when Hombre was there helping with something, he glanced into the storage closet in the office and saw the 38 caliber hand gun on top of the safe.  And he told Uncle Ed, "you know Ed, you really should put the gun in the safe out of sight."  "Oh no!" Ed said emphatically, "I want it there if I need to use it."

Now THAT was a scary thought.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 1, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



I too wish the world was a more civil place, but it just isn't, most especially in the current generation.  I don't CC myself, but would not hesitate to do so if I needed to.  I'm a pretty good shot with a shotgun, rifle, or hand gun.  I don't know of a single person who CC's--and there are a lot of them in New Mexico--who has ever used a firearm inappropriately or illegally.  Maybe it is because they had to pass a pretty stringent process to get the permit that I feel safer when I am with them.

But I do agree in today's culture, there are a lot more people who will use them irresponsibly or illegally and we need to adjust to that.

I was raised in a gun culture.  Everybody had them.  I know I was still in elementary school when I was initiated into it.  The guys would have their rifle or shotgun in a gun rack in their pickups when they came to high school as they planned to go hunting as soon as school was out. There was a gun case or rack in most homes.  Every shop keeper had one under the counter.  And as a kid growing up, nobody ever got shot on purpose or accidentally.  But we could leave the keys in the ignition when we went into the store or were parked in our driveways.  We didn't have to lock our homes.  We could walk anywhere in town at midnight in perfect safety.  And I don't know if the bad guys knew about the guns or not, but they seemed to give our little town a wide berth.

Thank you for the kind words re the Coffee Shop.  I like to think we have something special here that transcends our differences of opinion when it comes to religion, politics, social issues etc.  It is difficult to be 'mean' to somebody out there after experiencing them as a friend in here.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 1, 2017)

I too was raised in a gun culture.  Grew up hunting and shooting and it was considered a normal thing.  As a teen we boys used to go down to the city dump and shoot rats with our .22s.  A gun, in it's own right is not a dangerous thing.  The person handling it controls what is done with it.  Guns don't kill people.  People kill people with the gun.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 1, 2017)

Kat said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Well folks... Guess what! Got a call from the bar. When they were moving of our tables to clean up last night, a leveler foot broke off. Mot of the feet are seized up from rust so this meant replacing the pedestal. I had 4 spare tables in my garage, so I took the pedestal off one and was carrying it out to the truck when I put my foot on something that made my placement off level. When I shifted my weight to my left foot, I snapped a bone. After a trip to the hospital, I am now wearing a boot that is supposed to immobilize the foot. Another 8 weeks of crutches is in my future.
> ...


Well, Kat, that could be arranged, but I'm sure Mr Kat might not be so kind and understanding. Yes, my life has had a couple set backs in the last 4 months, but I have found out that I have many good friends who will be there for me at a moment's notice. I am a lucky man, despite recent  road blocks.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 1, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


I was raised with a loaded gun standing by the door. I have provided food for my family by shooting from inside the kitchen. I have defended my wife from a would-be rapist. I am completely comfortable around weapons and most people who carry or own them.
I don't think of myself as a hero gunslinger. I would be deliriously happy if I never had to unholster my weapon ever again. I went through a lot of soul searching the one time I did and don't want to again go through the intellectual vs. emotional inner turmoil I did at the time.
Yes. People get shot and killed by firearms, but far more people are spared because they or someone close by is armed. You don't read of these folks because in the vast majority of cases, it is enough to let a would be assailant know that they stand a very good chance of dying if they continue on their path.
I have no desire to live on the set of a Dirty Harry movie or to take a life. My desire is to prevent violence by being a responsible, well trained deterrent.
I agree. I wish I didn't feel the need to arm myself to ensure the safety of my employees and clients but the fact is, the world is not the peaceful Utopia we wish it was. I support your decision to act as if no harm will come to you, but I know that it may and at some point, it may be necessary for me to save your life in the face of a deranged individual with a weapon. I am not eager, my friend, but I am ready.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 1, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> I too was raised in a gun culture.  Grew up hunting and shooting and it was considered a normal thing.  As a teen we boys used to go down to the city dump and shoot rats with our .22s.  A gun, in it's own right is not a dangerous thing.  The person handling it controls what is done with it.  Guns don't kill people.  People kill people with the gun.



In England the gun laws have been tightened to ban most people from owning a gun. In my youth it was different and I had a 410 bolt action shotgun when I was sixteen. All I had to do was get a license at the post office.
I used it to shoot pigeons and starlings. Now I regret doing that , and I often feed the local pigeons to try and make up for the senseless killing of my miss spent youth.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 1, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


You're drinking with the wrong people if they're that unreliable. What's to stop them from picking up the brick and braining you with it?


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 1, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


If they hit me with a brick it'll hurt for sure.  But if they pull a trigger, it's all over.  Bricks are slow compared to guns.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 1, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Bravo!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 1, 2017)

It seems the Albuquerque thrift stores don't take donations from Friday through Sunday.  We found this out with a car packed with donations yesterday so today we made the trip up to the wife's favorite place in Santa Fe, Look What the Cat Dragged In and dropped the donations there. 
On the return trip there was a car pulled over on the north bound side of I 25 with the front fully engulfed in flames, it had just happened and a couple of people had already stopped to help and were running towards the car with fire extinguishers, looked like everyone had escaped the car.  Of course north bound was already starting to back up.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 1, 2017)

Speaking of traffic the local news reported that Albuquerque has the second most polite drivers in the nation.........  Personally I have never had to drive amidst a more concentrated group of clueless and distracted drivers in my life........


----------



## peach174 (Jul 1, 2017)

Ouch, Ouchie, Ow, Ow!

I just burnt two of my fingertips on my left hand.

I went to take the trash out after a great 4th of July bratwurst dinner ,very interesting taste, close enough to pork bratwurst, but not as thick around as regular bratwurst 
But I regress.
When I went to take it out, I noticed that Mr. P had dropped his cane next to the trike.
He has always had wood canes for 25 years, but got a fold up one for his bike. It's made of metal and has been out there since this morning in 100 degree heat, so...........
When I picked it up ta da! Did not even remember it was metal.
 Good thing I'm right handed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 1, 2017)

Fairly low temps for us right now - 90 at our house but high humidity makes it feel a lot hotter--we're running 45 to 55% humidity today which is really high for us.  And we're under a severe thunderstorm watch.  Could be an interesting early evening but I sort of doubt it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 1, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Fairly low temps for us right now - 90 at our house but high humidity makes it feel a lot hotter--we're running 45 to 55% humidity today which is really high for us.  And we're under a severe thunderstorm watch.  Could be an interesting early evening but I sort of doubt it.


We had some rain move through, nice winds so we opened the house up.  The rain is gone and the wind died down so I just closed the house and turned on the A/C.  Humidity never rose above 30% here at the house.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 1, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Ouch, Ouchie, Ow, Ow!
> 
> I just burnt two of my fingertips on my left hand.
> 
> ...


I did that when I started using cast iron skillets again, forgot the handle gets hot also...........


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 2, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Fairly low temps for us right now - 90 at our house but high humidity makes it feel a lot hotter--we're running 45 to 55% humidity today which is really high for us.  And we're under a severe thunderstorm watch.  Could be an interesting early evening but I sort of doubt it.
> ...



I was just using the internet weather numbers.  We don't have any way to measure humidity here.  Might ought to get one of those weather stations, huh.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 2, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Kat & Mr. Kat in transition,
Hossfly's knee surgery,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition and wellness for Ringel,
Dana!!!! (Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant.)
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, SFC Ollie, AgainSheila, and all others we hope will return.

_The simplest and most psychologically satisfying explanation of any observed phenomenon is that it happened that way because someone wanted it to happen that way.--Thomas Sowell_​


----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> ...





Purdy!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 2, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Doesn't have to be one of the expensive ones, just temp and humidity.  No need to measure wind speed, direction, rain totals, etc unless you're into that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 2, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I would like to have a rain guage but you can buy those to stick out in the yard for a couple of bucks or so.  I am seeing some four and five star wireless weather stations advertised for under $30.  Might look into that at some point.  We have indoor outdoor thermometers but nothing to measure barometric pressure or humidity.  Having lived in Tornado Alley for most of my life, a barometer was pretty important.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 2, 2017)

Kat said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Well folks... Guess what! Got a call from the bar. When they were moving of our tables to clean up last night, a leveler foot broke off. Mot of the feet are seized up from rust so this meant replacing the pedestal. I had 4 spare tables in my garage, so I took the pedestal off one and was carrying it out to the truck when I put my foot on something that made my placement off level. When I shifted my weight to my left foot, I snapped a bone. After a trip to the hospital, I am now wearing a boot that is supposed to immobilize the foot. Another 8 weeks of crutches is in my future.
> ...



Actually, I am the one out of work.  I could come down, but after I ran off all the troublemakers, Ernie would not have near the fun at the bar.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 2, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Googling fastest brick in the West was unsuccessful.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 2, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ouch, Ouchie, Ow, Ow!
> ...




I'm glad that I am not the only who goes into automatic mode, in certain mundane activities.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 2, 2017)

Morning!

We have a friend from Pennsylvania visiting his family and us.
Hubbie went with him to town, because the friend wanted breakfast.
We have a great restaurant that makes it's own chorizo, so he wants eggs & chorizo.
Hubbie had his breakfast already, but he wants to visit with him.
They will end up back here at the house for a awhile.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 2, 2017)

Definitively seeing a much wider variety of birds up here, mostly Warblers but just saw the first House Finch drinking from the "waterfall" in the back yard.  One thing I haven't seen in the back yard are pigeons, a good thing because now the doves and little sparrows get all the popcorn and it's not scarfed up by greedy pigeons.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 2, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Fairly low temps for us right now - 90 at our house but high humidity makes it feel a lot hotter--we're running 45 to 55% humidity today which is really high for us.  And we're under a severe thunderstorm watch.  Could be an interesting early evening but I sort of doubt it.
> ...



But you have refrigerated air yes?  That removes a lot of humidity from the air.  We have a swamp cooler that adds it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 2, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


There are times I prefer swamp coolers, at those times where it's too hot or humid to use them effectively then I prefer A/C.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 2, 2017)

The wife did not have popcorn last night so a couple of hours ago she asked me to pop a bag.......  Typically the bags are done in 1 minute 45 seconds, I wasn't paying attention and tossed it in for 2 minutes and 45 seconds.........  And I walked away........  Eeeeeeewwwwww........  smoke and burned popcorn smell everywhere.
She tossed a glass with lemon juice and water in the microwave a turned it on 3 minutes, it's supposed to get rid of the smell.  It didn't soooooooo, she turned it on for another 3 minutes........  A minute and a half in I hear a loud bang turn around and the microwave door is wide open with water dripping everywhere.  Well it needed cleaning anyway........


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 2, 2017)

I kept seeing around the house what I thought were large striped geckos.  Turns out they're whiptail lizards, an all female species.


----------



## Sbiker (Jul 2, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> The wife did not have popcorn last night so a couple of hours ago she asked me to pop a bag.......  Typically the bags are done in 1 minute 45 seconds, I wasn't paying attention and tossed it in for 2 minutes and 45 seconds.........  And I walked away........  Eeeeeeewwwwww........  smoke and burned popcorn smell everywhere.
> She tossed a glass with lemon juice and water in the microwave a turned it on 3 minutes, it's supposed to get rid of the smell.  It didn't soooooooo, she turned it on for another 3 minutes........  A minute and a half in I hear a loud bang turn around and the microwave door is wide open with water dripping everywhere.  Well it needed cleaning anyway........



Burning popcorn? A horrific smell... I understand you.. Run away from there for about a week


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 2, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The wife did not have popcorn last night so a couple of hours ago she asked me to pop a bag.......  Typically the bags are done in 1 minute 45 seconds, I wasn't paying attention and tossed it in for 2 minutes and 45 seconds.........  And I walked away........  Eeeeeeewwwwww........  smoke and burned popcorn smell everywhere.
> ...


The house is open with every fan blowing outward........


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 2, 2017)

Here it is!  The Hump Day of 2017.  182 days down, 182 to go after today. We are now closer to the Ghost of Christmas yet to be in December 2017 than we are to the Ghost of Christmas Past in 2016.  A curious,mid year New Year's Eve.

So far we have seemed to dodge a lot of bullets.  Horrific acts of terror both manmade and natural have skipped right passed.  While I've officially retirered from the Building Inspection services, I have yet to receive any retirement benefit.  The mysterious 'system' that allocates my checks has assured me that it is only a matter of weeks now.  Alright then.  I shall also assure the electric company that it is only a matter of weeks then.  They should take the same degree of solace I have once hearing from the 'system'.

Mom still is unsure about getting out and about after her oral surgery.  I think she is in more discomfort than she is willing to say.  The trait of bravery amid medical crisis is one passed down in our family generation to generation.  Pop's mother, my sainted grandmother, died of breast cancer in 1965.  She refused even morphine right up til the end afraid of becoming an addict.  Her husband, Grandpa succumbed to pancreatic cancer in 1980 bravely smoking a Lucky Strike on his death bed.

He smoked unfiltered Luckies constantly.  The cuffs of his gabardine trousers acted as improvisational ash trays.  That would drive Mom absolutely ape!  At his home he had an ash tray shaped like a heart,  the wall that would separate the left and right ventricles had little notches to support the cigarette.  It wasn't shaped like a real, anotomically correct heart, but it was a garish deep pink ceramic affair with a black base.  I wanted that ash tray as a momento of my Grandpa, but the sister of his second wife sold the thing in a yard sale before any of us had the chance to claim a wee piece of his mementos.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 2, 2017)

An instrumental I wrote.  Very difficult to play.  Hope you like.  


Through The Trees by user183852791


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 2, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> I kept seeing around the house what I thought were large striped geckos.  Turns out they're whiptail lizards, an all female species.



Yes, those are quite prevalent around here.  Carly, the temporary resident minnie doxie and fearless hunter caught and killed one the other day.  Hombre caught her just before she brought it into the house to present to me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 2, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> An instrumental I wrote.  Very difficult to play.  Hope you like.
> 
> 
> Through The Trees by user183852791



Impressive.  A lot of fast chord changes there.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 2, 2017)

I went shopping at some thrift shops today with my mom and got some good bargains we had fun today.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 2, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > An instrumental I wrote.  Very difficult to play.  Hope you like.
> ...





A lot of very weird chords.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 2, 2017)

What ever happened to,World's Fairs?  I remember the 1964 fair in New York, the expo in Montreal in 1967 and attended the 
World's Fair in Knoxville back in 1982.  But there hasn't been one since.  I wonder why?

Were they too costly?  Did they not promote tourism?  If there was another World's Fair, would you attend?  I would!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 2, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



Yes, though I prefer unconventional to 'weird'


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 2, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> What ever happened to,World's Fairs?  I remember the 1964 fair in New York, the expo in Montreal in 1967 and attended the
> World's Fair in Knoxville back in 1982.  But there hasn't been one since.  I wonder why?
> 
> Were they too costly?  Did they not promote tourism?  If there was another World's Fair, would you attend?  I would!



I would love to but you'll have to go abroad.  They're called  'expos' now.

They aren't held every year (never were), but they are still held regularly every few years.  The last one was I think was in Milan Italy, 2015.  And if I remember right there is one currently underway in Kazakhstan that opened June 10 and runs through September 10.

The next one is slated for Dubai in 2020.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 2, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > What ever happened to,World's Fairs?  I remember the 1964 fair in New York, the expo in Montreal in 1967 and attended the
> ...


Kazakhstan and Dubai.  Where's my Passport?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 3, 2017)

Went to bed around 10ish last night but woke up at 12:30 am feeling hot and stuffy and feeling like I was  sleeping on a pile of bricks.  Had a nice t-storm move through around 2:30-3 am, the thunder scared the cats and the rain came down in buckets.  Finally was able to go back to sleep around 4 am and woke up a half hour ago.  Unfortunately the wife is on a get things done kick right now and I'm not awake yet...........


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 3, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Went to bed around 10ish last night but woke up at 12:30 am feeling hot and stuffy and feeling like I was  sleeping on a pile of bricks.  Had a nice t-storm move through around 2:30-3 am, the thunder scared the cats and the rain came down in buckets.  Finally was able to go back to sleep around 4 am and woke up a half hour ago.  Unfortunately the wife is on a get things done kick right now and I'm not awake yet...........



Carly woke me up last night barking at the thunder.  Loved the rain though.  It wasn't coming in my window so I left it open--the smell of the rain was heavenly.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 3, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Went to bed around 10ish last night but woke up at 12:30 am feeling hot and stuffy and feeling like I was  sleeping on a pile of bricks.  Had a nice t-storm move through around 2:30-3 am, the thunder scared the cats and the rain came down in buckets.  Finally was able to go back to sleep around 4 am and woke up a half hour ago.  Unfortunately the wife is on a get things done kick right now and I'm not awake yet...........
> ...


The back patio has a very nice roof over it, log post and beam with log rafters and cedar roof slats covered with a metal roof, love the sound of rain on a metal roof.  The upright posts are carved in a large basket pattern.
Had to close the bedroom window as the rain was hitting the screen and spraying on the head of the bed, reopened it after the rain had passed.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 3, 2017)

I replaced the asphalt shingle roof on Pimplebutt with a standing seam steel roof about five years ago.  If it's rain ning hard I can hear the rain pelting the roof.  But I also replaced a wooden and asphalt shingled overhang above the rear door with an all steel awning.  That's where the sound comes from.

If you took the head from a drum and laid it flat on a table, it won't make much of a sound when you strike it with a drumstick.  But put it over a hollow cylinder and thump it it virtually rings.  That's why the roof proper doesn't create the expected sound of rain on metal.  But there's nothing blunting the sound under the overhang.  Even a gentle rain sounds glorious.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 3, 2017)

The little one has gotten quite good with her hoverboard.  She rode it into the bathroom earlier, backed it right up to the toilet.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 3, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I agree about the sound of rain on a metal roof.  But we use metal for other reasons, one being that they shed snow a lot better than other types of roofs.  The other big reason is, metal roofs are less susceptible to catching fire than asphalt or wood shingles.  Both snow and wild fires are issues where I live.


----------



## Sbiker (Jul 3, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



What's happening in world! Today in fact I was swimming to job - having my sneakers full of water. It's all because of heavy rain... But when I left job - there wasn't any wet place! Which is year now? It seems I've just visited time machine..


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 3, 2017)

It's been raining here, too.  But I welcome the rain.  The last few years have been so dry that wild fires have been a major concern.  Lots of people around here lost their homes two years ago because of a trash fire that got out of control.  Of course, the years when we have lots of rain, we have floods.  A couple of years ago, the bridge where I live washed away and I ended up leading my goats a few miles downstream to where they were building a new bridge.  Some days you get the wolf, some days the wolf gets you, I guess.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 3, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> It's been raining here, too.  But I welcome the rain.  The last few years have been so dry that wild fires have been a major concern.  Lots of people around here lost their homes two years ago because of a trash fire that got out of control.  Of course, the years when we have lots of rain, we have floods.  A couple of years ago, the bridge where I live washed away and I ended up leading my goats a few miles downstream to where they were building a new bridge.  Some days you get the wolf, some days the wolf gets you, I guess.



We need the rain too but it has been very spotty so far.  The places that haven't gotten any or haven't gotten much are tinder dry and fire is real concern here too.  The monsoon should arrive any time now though and if get a good one, it does knock down the fire hazard considerably.  If it is a bust, then we burn.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 3, 2017)

Going to be pretty busy tomorrow and won't have time to post so I shall post now.  I wanted to wish everybody a happy 4th of July.  We have problems in our country and it seems that everyday there is something new wrong in the land in which we live but with that said, I can't think of a single place on this earth where I would rather live.  In spite of all of our problems, America is still the greatest place on earth.  As we celebrate tomorrow, let's not forget what makes us unique and also give thanks to all the great people who made this country the country that it is.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 4, 2017)

Let's see... Doc's is open, so I should stop by there, fun food and fireworks at my partners' place and I have a date. Really don't know where it might lead, but if nothing else, I will enjoy the company of a gorgeous woman.
Y'all have a great Uncle Sam's Birthday!


----------



## peach174 (Jul 4, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Going to be pretty busy tomorrow and won't have time to post so I shall post now.  I wanted to wish everybody a happy 4th of July.  We have problems in our country and it seems that everyday there is something new wrong in the land in which we live but with that said, I can't think of a single place on this earth where I would rather live.  In spite of all of our problems, America is still the greatest place on earth.  As we celebrate tomorrow, let's not forget what makes us unique and also give thanks to all the great people who made this country the country that it is.



You and the Mrs. Have a wonderful vacation !!!


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 4, 2017)

I thought this one was funny.  And it works for Dajjal !


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 4, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I thought this one was funny.  And it works for Dajjal !



The war of independence doesn't bother me, it was before my time.

HAPPY 4TH JULY


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 4, 2017)

I just got back from the sky rocket show.  The town across the river Chester, West Virginia sponsors the Independece Day show while East Liverpool, Ohio produces the show in mid June for the annual Pottery Festival.

They had some new and amazing sky rockets tonight.  One looked like a hamburger splitting up.  The top half of the 'bun' rose up revealing a circle of red that served as a beef patty.  Meanwhile the lower half of the bun sunk away.  I took Mom down and we sat in chairs right behind the historic Thompson House and enjoyed a wonderful view.

My brother served as the President of the Pottery Festival Association for five or six years.  One year he asked if I would like to set off the fireworks. Who could say no?  I thought it was just ceremonial.  I might push a button or blow a horn and a professional would do the rest.  But my function was to actually choreograph the whole show.

There were dozens of plastic tubes ranging from six inches in diameter up to ten inches.  They were arrayed in big sand filled crates.  A labyrinth of wires ran from each of the tubes to a central control panel.  The panel was fitted out with green yellow and red lights with little toggle switched under each light.

"The show is supposed to go about twenty minutes" explained the pyrotechnician "The green lights are C types, the smallest and lowest ones.  Yellow are Bs and the reds are As, the highest, loudest and most expensive ones.  The white button fires the grand finale."

That was the extent of my fireworks training.  So, precisely at 9:30 I fired the first C type skyrocket.  I keep pushing the button randomly selecting a couple of C followed by a B or two.  The As were fired sparingly.  As the green and yellow lights went out, I concentrated on the red lights firing A types with abandon.  Once all the colored lights were out, I hit the white button.  All hel broke loose as the sky above the sewage treatment plant, the site of the fireworks, filled with light, smoke, light, color and noise.

If you ever get the chance to fire off a sky rocket show, do it.

One more item off the Bucket List.

I hope everyone had a safe and happy Independence Day!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 4, 2017)

Well the neighbors have run out of ammo or else they are respecting the fact that it is bedtime for a lot of us, and I have an early eye appointment in the morning so I'm shutting down for the night.  Carly isn't as spooked by the fireworks as some dogs, but she sure doesn't like them. Especially the big color burst kind that get way up there.  Very scary for her.  Very illegal but some folks had a lot of them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 4, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Kat & Mr. Kat in transition,
Hossfly's knee surgery,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition and wellness for Ringel,
Dana!!!! (Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant.)
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, SFC Ollie, AgainSheila, and all others we hope will return.

_May we think of freedom, not as the right to do as we please, but as the opportunity to do what is right.--Peter Marshall_​


----------



## peach174 (Jul 5, 2017)

We had an interesting 4th of July.

The buffalo hot dogs turned out great, served it with german potato salad.

Then at 8:30 p.m. one of the idiot neighbors did fireworks!!!! 
All of the sparks went out though, before hitting the ground. They also had plenty with garden hoses around the area.
The whole State is under a fireworks ban, because it's so dry.

We were all up keeping a close eye on it. It lasted off and on till 10:30 p.m.
We have our own willowlakes volunteer fire dept. because the city covers only the city of Benson.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 5, 2017)

Tomorrow afternoon Mr. P gets his heart test to see how much his 1/4 th of his heart is performing.
40 % or higher means he can get rid of the vest.
Our fingers are crossed. 
We'll know hopefully with a phone call on Friday.

Oh, and have I mentioned before how much I hate Tucson (even though I used to live there)


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 5, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Tomorrow afternoon Mr. P gets his heart test to see how much his 1/4 th of his heart is performing.
> 40 % or higher means he can get rid of the vest.
> Our fingers are crossed.
> We'll know hopefully with a phone call on Friday.
> ...



We'll kick him to the top of the list for tomorrow.  The top of course is the bottom.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 5, 2017)

peach174 said:


> We had an interesting 4th of July.
> 
> The buffalo hot dogs turned out great, served it with german potato salad.
> 
> ...


Two abandoned houses and one utility building burned down yesterday in Cuba NM because of fireworks.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 5, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Well the neighbors have run out of ammo or else they are respecting the fact that it is bedtime for a lot of us, and I have an early eye appointment in the morning so I'm shutting down for the night.  Carly isn't as spooked by the fireworks as some dogs, but she sure doesn't like them. Especially the big color burst kind that get way up there.  Very scary for her.  Very illegal but some folks had a lot of them.


Yup, noticed the proliferation of illegal fireworks around the neighborhood.  Was hoping we would be able to see the fireworks show at the Balloon Park from the back yard but they weren't shooting them up high enough, all we saw were the occasional glow behind the trees and houses from the exploding fireworks.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 5, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Well the neighbors have run out of ammo or else they are respecting the fact that it is bedtime for a lot of us, and I have an early eye appointment in the morning so I'm shutting down for the night.  Carly isn't as spooked by the fireworks as some dogs, but she sure doesn't like them. Especially the big color burst kind that get way up there.  Very scary for her.  Very illegal but some folks had a lot of them.
> ...



And you are closer than we are.  Mercifully the illegal and legal fireworks all quieted down by bedtime last night.  Makes me mad though because everything is still tinder dry.  Not all that much danger of fire in our neighborhood actually but the law is the law.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 5, 2017)

*Special thoughts with Mr and Mrs Peach tonight and tomorrow for a good report from the doctor.  And for light traffic in Tuscon.*

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Kat & Mr. Kat in transition,
Hossfly's knee surgery,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition and wellness for Ringel,
Dana!!!! (Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant.)
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition.
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, Spoonman, SFC Ollie, AgainSheila, Ridgerunner, 007, and all others we hope will return.

_Even the roughest roads have sunsets._


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 6, 2017)

Happy Birthday to my buddy, 007!!!  Hint... My birthday too.  I have the same IQ as my age - 66.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 6, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Happy Birthday to my buddy, 007!!!  Hint... My birthday too.  I have the same IQ as my age - 66.



Happy Birthday guys!

Don't underestimate yourself that's pretty high for a dog. 

Seriously, you and the Mrs. have a wonderful vacation, and be safe.
Tell us all about it when you get back.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 6, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Happy Birthday to my buddy, 007!!!  Hint... My birthday too.  I have the same IQ as my age - 66.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 6, 2017)

Dang BBD you beat me to it and I was up early this morning too  . . . .

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO*
* Big Black Dog*
*007 *
*Spoonman*











​


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 6, 2017)

I just got done with my third A&P exam.  I know of 3 questions I got wrong (I mixed up the vein and artery entering the kidney, and forgot what intercalated cells are for), but with an exam of 95 or 96 questions, that's not a big deal.  I feel good about most of the rest.  And with 5 bonus points, I only need to get an 85.  I think I was able to do that, which would mean if I can get an A on the next exam, I'd be able to skip the final.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 6, 2017)

Two + acre fire on Sandia Crest, I can see the smoke from my back yard, hopefully they get it under control soon.

This looks like it could have been taken from my back yard;


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 6, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I just got done with my third A&P exam.  I know of 3 questions I got wrong (I mixed up the vein and artery entering the kidney, and forgot what intercalated cells are for), but with an exam of 95 or 96 questions, that's not a big deal.  I feel good about most of the rest.  And with 5 bonus points, I only need to get an 85.  I think I was able to do that, which would mean if I can get an A on the next exam, I'd be able to skip the final.



Yeah, yeah everything is cool until your kidneys start working backwards.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 6, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Happy Birthday to my buddy, 007!!!  Hint... My birthday too.  I have the same IQ as my age - 66.


Happy Birthday to both of you, you old farts!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 6, 2017)

The 4th was really quiet out at my place.  Usually, the borough parking lot is occupied and the fireworks are plentiful.  This year, no campers at all and the only fireworks heard were are a distance on Monday evening.  Even though we've had a good amount of rain recently, it's still pretty dry and there's a burn-ban issued for our entire area.  
A burn ban makes clearing land difficult.  I can drag the slash (branches and small roots) to the "free" wood lot, but stumps and larger roots have to find some other place to rest.  Usually, you make a big pile and burn the lot, but that won't work with a burn ban on.  Fortunately, a buddy of mine brought over his burn barrel, a large former fuel tank that's been remodeled to use as a burner.  It's large, but I want to put a screen over the outlet before I use it.  This barrel will give me the ability to burn piles of discarded birch bark that's been laying around for too long.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 6, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Two + acre fire on Sandia Crest, I can see the smoke from my back yard, hopefully they get it under control soon.
> 
> This looks like it could have been taken from my back yard;



And it is almost a miracle that the smoke is going straight up.  It is always windy up there near the top and the fact that it isn't is very good news.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 6, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Two + acre fire on Sandia Crest, I can see the smoke from my back yard, hopefully they get it under control soon.
> ...


It's hit the 20 acre mark and with the high humidity this evening should help.  It's tomorrow that's the real question mark if they don't get it under control tonight.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 6, 2017)

I got a 94 on my exam, 99 with bonus points.  Just one more A on my next exam and I'll have an A for the class and get to finish a week early.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 6, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Happy Birthday to my buddy, 007!!!  Hint... My birthday too.  I have the same IQ as my age - 66.


dog years or human?


----------



## SixFoot (Jul 6, 2017)

I like Math.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 6, 2017)

Hot, hot, hot ! Tucson, 109 today.
When we got back home it was 105 at the house.
Now waiting , maybe a phone call tomorrow from his Doc.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 7, 2017)

Been to the bank to get some traveling around money, went to the post office to put a hold on mail delivery, and got the suitcases out and ready to be packed.  Won't be long now until the start of vacation.  Got the dogs all set up with their boarding holiday.  Still having troubles deciding on which speedo to take - black one or the red one.  Maybe I will take them both!!!  Hope they serve grits for breakfast in Hawaii.  Will pack on Monday cause Tuesday morning bright and early I'm out of here!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 7, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Been to the bank to get some traveling around money, went to the post office to put a hold on mail delivery, and got the suitcases out and ready to be packed.  Won't be long now until the start of vacation.  Got the dogs all set up with their boarding holiday.  Still having troubles deciding on which speedo to take - black one or the red one.  Maybe I will take them both!!!  Hope they serve grits for breakfast in Hawaii.  Will pack on Monday cause Tuesday morning bright and early I'm out of here!



The blue stripe is especially nice.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 7, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Been to the bank to get some traveling around money, went to the post office to put a hold on mail delivery, and got the suitcases out and ready to be packed.  Won't be long now until the start of vacation.  Got the dogs all set up with their boarding holiday.  Still having troubles deciding on which speedo to take - black one or the red one.  Maybe I will take them both!!!  Hope they serve grits for breakfast in Hawaii.  Will pack on Monday cause Tuesday morning bright and early I'm out of here!
> ...




I think they would look really good on BBD.
He would get lots of belly rubs wearing it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 7, 2017)

For sure.  And if he ordered from Amazon today with overnight delivery he would get it tomorrow.

By the way our fire on the mountain is out, thank goodness, without doing any significant damage.  It makes things hotter having little or no wind but that is a great thing when it comes to fire.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 7, 2017)

Ours are all out too. We still have no rain.

Any time I go Tucson my allergies last for about a week.
Sneezing ,Eyes, Nose, yuk.
Can't take allergy tabs cuz I'm allergic to them too!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 7, 2017)

Just got home from making a medical taxi run with my Aunt Betty.  And noticed that there is still some smoke on the mountain that suggests that fire isn't completely out.  Probably it is fully contained but there are still hot spots maybe?


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 7, 2017)

Treated myself today. I ordered ' the abominable Dr Phibes ' with Vincent Price. Its a comedy horror.
I also purchased the CD ' flowers in the dirt ' by Paul McCartney.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 8, 2017)

I have  been looking for an affordable copy of the movie "The Jazz Singer" with Neil Diamond and "The Air Up There" with Kevin Bacon.  Both seem to be out of print and are available only from collectors at very pricey prices.  I ordered "The Air Up There" at a good price but alas, it can only be used in Europe--incompatible with American DVD or Bluray players.  I would send it to you Dajjal but the shipping costs would probably exceed what I paid for it several times over.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 8, 2017)

The TCM  channel has an online shop of older movies.
Maybe you can find a cd of it there.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 8, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> I have  been looking for an affordable copy of the movie "The Jazz Singer" with Neil Diamond and "The Air Up There" with Kevin Bacon.  Both seem to be out of print and are available only from collectors at very pricey prices.  I ordered "The Air Up There" at a good price but alas, it can only be used in Europe--incompatible with American DVD or Bluray players.  I would send it to you Dajjal but the shipping costs would probably exceed what I paid for it several times over.



Maybe try this, Foxfyre: How to Play a Pal DVD in Windows Media Player | Techwalla.com

You also might rip the DVD onto the PC, then burn a new DVD in the US format NTSC.

If you search a bit, I think you can do it.  There are apparently regional issues that are separate from the PAL/NTSC difference.  I only briefly searched for information.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 8, 2017)

No call yet from Docs office. 
If we don't get one by Mon. It means he is not up in the forty percent range.
That means surgery for an internal defib and possible pump and wearing the vest till at least his app with him on Aug. 17th.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 8, 2017)

Found it
http://shop.tcm.com/search?q=the+jazz+singer&mod=AP


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 8, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I have  been looking for an affordable copy of the movie "The Jazz Singer" with Neil Diamond and "The Air Up There" with Kevin Bacon.  Both seem to be out of print and are available only from collectors at very pricey prices.  I ordered "The Air Up There" at a good price but alas, it can only be used in Europe--incompatible with American DVD or Bluray players.  I would send it to you Dajjal but the shipping costs would probably exceed what I paid for it several times over.
> ...



Thanks but I want one we can watch with friends on the big screen.  I have both on VHS that I can watch on a smaller bedroom TV.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 8, 2017)

peach174 said:


> No call yet from Docs office.
> If we don't get one by Mon. It means he is not up in the forty percent range.
> That means surgery for an internal defib and possible pump and wearing the vest till at least his app with him on Aug. 17th.



Keeping all our fingers crossed for you two.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 8, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > No call yet from Docs office.
> ...



I can't imagine the vest being worse than the pump for inconvenience and discomfort though I do know a couple of folks who have lived with them for years and functioned quite well and felt well.  For Dana it wasn't so good an experience.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 8, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



His salt intake is so low that he sweats heavily and that melts the blue gel. If he doesn't disconnect the battery fast enough he would get shocked. That would stop his heart not start it. He is not fast in reflexes because of his MS.  So far he has caught it in time.

Not to mention my fear of his surgery if needed and a good chance of me joining the widows club.
Then if he makes it ,he has to have the battery changed every 5 to 7 yrs.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 8, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



All things to think about and all the reason to keep praying that he continues to improve and have quality of life and can look forward to not needing either.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 8, 2017)

I'm very grateful that we can afford to have him on a high protein, low salt diet and that he is still active.
Schwan's heart healthy frozen dinners, Elk and Buffalo meat can be expensive, but divided by how many meals we get out of certain cuts of meats, it's not really that expensive.
With the house paid off and my SS we can afford it.

Mr. P is more upset that he can't take me out to eat anymore as a break from cooking. 
I told him we are both eating much healthier foods now than any restaurant so that is good for both of us.
I said , I get breaks darling when I do the frozen dinners.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 8, 2017)

I spent the morning sawing my surfboard into multiple sections and affixing hinges on one side and barrel locks on the other.  My endeavor paid off cause now my surfboard will fold up and fit into my suitcase.  Only problem is I will have to carry my fresh undies on the plane in a Walmart bag cause they won't fit into my suitcase with the surfboard in it.  Everything is a give and take I suppose.  Can't wait to hang 10 in the waves.  Does anybody know where Annette hangs out at on the beach?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 8, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Found it
> http://shop.tcm.com/search?q=the+jazz+singer&mod=AP



Alas no DVD available for either movie I'm looking for there. 

Glad to know about the site though.  Thanks.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 8, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



You could hook up a PC to the TV, either directly or streaming, or you could rip your current DVD to the PC and then burn a compatible one to play in your DVD player.  

You also could buy a region-free dvd player, you can get a cheap one for $30.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 8, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



You're asking a lot though for somebody as untechy as I am.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 8, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I also see the Neil Diamond version of the movie available on Amazon.  A DVD anniversary set will run the same as a region-free DVD player, $30, and that's used.  Amazon.com: Buying Choices: The Jazz Singer - 25th Anniversary Edition

Or you can get the digital version, rent for $3 or buy for $8.  Amazon.com: The Jazz Singer: Robert Davi, Alexander Godunov, Laura Harris, Richard Fleischer: Amazon   Digital Services LLC  I don't know if you have a good way to play a streaming video on the TV or not.

Ebay has some cheaper versions of the DVD.  Here's one for $9.50, and it says it is region-free (that's what a 0 region code means):  The Jazz Singer (1980) DVD, NEW!! Neil Diamond, Laurence Olivier  | eBay

There are a bunch of other possibilities for buying on ebay, that was just a random one I clicked on.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 8, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Yes thanks.  I have seen all those too but don't want to take a chance on an unknown seller and waiting for Amazon's price to come down plus it is usually out of stock there. I can buy it from Comcast for $9 and it will be available then on our big TV for as long as we have this service.  But I won't have a DVD to loan or go anywhere with.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## Montrovant (Jul 8, 2017)

I don't know if this will connect with most of you, but I just saw this and found it funny.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 8, 2017)

I watched the movie Room it was pretty good.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 8, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I don't know if this will connect with most of you, but I just saw this and found it funny.



Actually it looks and sounds like you guys before you all have coffee in the morning.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 8, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> I spent the morning sawing my surfboard into multiple sections and affixing hinges on one side and barrel locks on the other.  My endeavor paid off cause now my surfboard will fold up and fit into my suitcase.  Only problem is I will have to carry my fresh undies on the plane in a Walmart bag cause they won't fit into my suitcase with the surfboard in it.  Everything is a give and take I suppose.  Can't wait to hang 10 in the waves.  Does anybody know where Annette hangs out at on the beach?




She hangs out at the Malibu cemetery.BBD


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 8, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> I spent the morning sawing my surfboard into multiple sections and affixing hinges on one side and barrel locks on the other. My endeavor paid off cause now my surfboard will fold up and fit into my suitcase. Only problem is I will have to carry my fresh undies on the plane in a Walmart bag cause they won't fit into my suitcase with the surfboard in it. Everything is a give and take I suppose. Can't wait to hang 10 in the waves. Does anybody know where Annette hangs out at on the beach?



Careful BBD when you talk to this bathing beauty as there are steep fines that go along with any kind of harassing the sun bathers...

Public reminded to keep safe distance as monk seal may become more aggressive over pup


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 8, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if this will connect with most of you, but I just saw this and found it funny.
> ...



I don't even drink coffee!  Wait, does that mean I always look like that?


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 8, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Prolly makes you the guy on the right.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 8, 2017)

I got back from the emergency room about a half hour ago.  I got myself dehydrated.  According to my brother and sister-in-law I 'zoned out' as I sat on their front porch.  I fell asleep.  I might have snored, better chances I was drooling.  I was exhausted.

It was warm enough on this July 8 and I thought it best to mow the lawn.  The thing I feared most happened.  I fell, more precisely slipped on the grass wall I have to cut.  Feet high, butt low is not a safe posture.  I managed to hold onto the mower.  Otherwise it would have rolled down the hill, over the curb and out into Anderson Boulevard.

I finished the lawn and showered off the sweat and grass clippings.  Today is my brother's birthday.  He is 57 years old today, his Heinz Year.  Local tradition is he try something new 57 times this year.  One a week plus five.

I took Daisy the Mutt out to his home to visit with Teddy, her 'cousin'.  That's where we were when I was awakened by a concerned sister-in-law.  They called the ambulance and I climbed in under my own steam.

Two bags of saline, a blood test, an EKG, and urinalysis later I was honorably discharged.  The moon was gorgeous tonight.  Full, bright, pale yellow and the size of a Mason jar lid, the moon hung over the eastern sky.  I could see it clearly from the cot in the ambulance.  I pointed it out to Scott and Chris, the EMTs.  I showed it to them because of the aesthetics.

"Oh no!" Moaned Scott "That means trouble for us tonight."

"For real?" I asked "I thought that was urban legend!"

"Nope!  Ask anyone in law enforcement or firemen or Emergency room workers and they'll tell you the full moon is trouble!"

I wonder why that is?  Are we hard wired into a lunar cycle on some long forgotten strand of DNA?  Does the increased gravitational pull do something in our inner ear that makes us take risks or become emotionally frazzled?

The Respiratory technicians ran the EKG.  I don't know why, but there they were.  Two charming ladies and a very expensive looking machine.  They raised my shirt and started putting stickers on my torso and lower legs and wrists. 

Years ago I had an EKG done and the technicians (I couldn't say if they were Respiratory technicians or not) had to shave some of my chest hair to apply the stickers.  I am a swarthy Scotsman with rich chestnut fur.  They used a Bic disposable razor, but left me with a rather ample mole.  It grew with such gusto that I have used that mole to freak out the children of my friends calling it my 'third nipple'.

One of the technicians tonight said it was on one of her 'spots'.  She was amazed when I told her the origin story of my extra nipple.

Anyway, it's all over but the billing so I'll keep you up to date!


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 8, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> I got back from the emergency room about a half hour ago.  I got myself dehydrated.  According to my brother and sister-in-law I 'zoned out' as I sat on their front porch.  I fell asleep.  I might have snored, better chances I was drooling.  I was exhausted.
> 
> It was warm enough on this July 8 and I thought it best to mow the lawn.  The thing I feared most happened.  I fell, more precisely slipped on the grass wall I have to cut.  Feet high, butt low is not a safe posture.  I managed to hold onto the mower.  Otherwise,it,would have rolled down the hill, over the curb and out into Anderson Boulevard.
> 
> ...



Glad you are ok. Drink water often from now on.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 8, 2017)

drifter said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > I got back from the emergency room about a half hour ago.  I got myself dehydrated.  According to my brother and sister-in-law I 'zoned out' as I sat on their front porch.  I fell asleep.  I might have snored, better chances I was drooling.  I was exhausted.
> ...


Thanks!  On the discharge papers I am instructed to not drink alcohol with narcotics.  They take the fun out of everything!


----------



## 007 (Jul 9, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Dang BBD you beat me to it and I was up early this morning too  . . . .
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO*
> * Big Black Dog*
> ...


Thank you Ff... I'm having renovation done to my shop, so I worked on my birthday. What a way to celebrate...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 9, 2017)

So another Saturday comes to a close.  Welcome back to Ridgerunner and 007.  We've been missing you guys.

And Nosmo King , I know I don't need to give you a stern Mama Fox lecture, but no more of that okay.  We've grown really fond of you and would like to keep you around.  So happy your little semi-emergency had a happy ending.

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Kat & Mr. Kat in transition,
Hossfly's knee surgery,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition and wellness for Ringel,
Dana!!!! (Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant.)
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, SFC Ollie, AgainSheila, and all others we hope will return.

_The moon will be full within the next 24 hours.  The July full moon is called the "buck moon" because the deer are growing full antlers again and also the thunder moon because of many thunderstorms this time of year._​


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 9, 2017)

Hello!  Just popping in to say hi!


----------



## peach174 (Jul 9, 2017)

Hi!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 9, 2017)

Will be packing my bags today after church for the trip to Hawaii.  Have a check list and have looked it over a couple of times.  Mrs. BBD says I should leave the surfboard I worked so hard on yesterday at home and just rent one when I get there if I want to go surfing.  Good idea I suppose cause that leaves me the option of a plan I have been thinking about.  I'm thinking that when I get ready to come home I might trash all the clothes I'm taking with me and fill my suitcases with fresh pineapples to bring home to hand out to the folks I want to bring a gift from the trip.  At any rate I'll have to cut this short and jump into my church clothes least I be late.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 9, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Hello!  Just popping in to say hi!



So happy you did Chris.  We miss you when you aren't here.


----------



## 007 (Jul 9, 2017)

So I had a MAJOR BUG problem in my shop, and when I took a patio door out and installed a small garage door in it's place for the JD tractor, I found out why. The person who built my shop didn't put any sheathing plywood on it, just inch hard foam insulation and the tin over that, and the bugs, (box elder bugs and those little chinese beetles), were waltzing in through the massive cracks and gaps in the walls like all the doors and windows were open. Well, luckily I have a neighbor right behind me that's a carpenter, so I hired him up to rip off all the old tin, that was exceedingly put on very sloppy, and the hard foam insulation, and put all new OSB plywood on with Tyvek wind wrap and new vinyl siding. This is how it started out with the new OSB going up...







Here you can see the transformation. The front is done, the east end is done, the back is almost done with a little left to do on the dormer, and then we'll attack the west end you can see in this picture still with the old tin. Going to be a real nice building when it's done...


----------



## peach174 (Jul 9, 2017)

007 said:


> So I had a MAJOR BUG problem in my shop, and when I took a patio door out and installed a small garage door in it's place for the JD tractor, I found out why. The person who built my shop didn't put any sheathing plywood on it, just inch hard foam insulation and the tin over that, and the bugs, (box elder bugs and those little chinese beetles), were waltzing in through the massive cracks and gaps in the walls like all the doors and windows were open. Well, luckily I have a neighbor right behind me that's a carpenter, so I hired him up to rip off all the old tin, that was exceedingly put on very sloppy, and the hard foam insulation, and put all new OSB plywood on with new vinyl siding. This is how it started out with the new OSB going up...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Very nice!
I like the color.


----------



## 007 (Jul 9, 2017)

peach174 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > So I had a MAJOR BUG problem in my shop, and when I took a patio door out and installed a small garage door in it's place for the JD tractor, I found out why. The person who built my shop didn't put any sheathing plywood on it, just inch hard foam insulation and the tin over that, and the bugs, (box elder bugs and those little chinese beetles), were waltzing in through the massive cracks and gaps in the walls like all the doors and windows were open. Well, luckily I have a neighbor right behind me that's a carpenter, so I hired him up to rip off all the old tin, that was exceedingly put on very sloppy, and the hard foam insulation, and put all new OSB plywood on with new vinyl siding. This is how it started out with the new OSB going up...
> ...


Little did I know when I picked that color that the darker shades of vinyl siding are thicker, and thus more expensive. Funny how I'm always unwittingly able to pick the expensive stuff.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 9, 2017)

007 said:


> So I had a MAJOR BUG problem in my shop, and when I took a patio door out and installed a small garage door in it's place for the JD tractor, I found out why. The person who built my shop didn't put any sheathing plywood on it, just inch hard foam insulation and the tin over that, and the bugs, (box elder bugs and those little chinese beetles), were waltzing in through the massive cracks and gaps in the walls like all the doors and windows were open. Well, luckily I have a neighbor right behind me that's a carpenter, so I hired him up to rip off all the old tin, that was exceedingly put on very sloppy, and the hard foam insulation, and put all new OSB plywood on with Tyvek wind wrap and new vinyl siding. This is how it started out with the new OSB going up...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Beetles are better than termites, which we get here in Az.
Has to be treated every 5 to 7 yrs.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 9, 2017)

007 said:


> So I had a MAJOR BUG problem in my shop, and when I took a patio door out and installed a small garage door in it's place for the JD tractor, I found out why. The person who built my shop didn't put any sheathing plywood on it, just inch hard foam insulation and the tin over that, and the bugs, (box elder bugs and those little chinese beetles), were waltzing in through the massive cracks and gaps in the walls like all the doors and windows were open. Well, luckily I have a neighbor right behind me that's a carpenter, so I hired him up to rip off all the old tin, that was exceedingly put on very sloppy, and the hard foam insulation, and put all new OSB plywood on with Tyvek wind wrap and new vinyl siding. This is how it started out with the new OSB going up...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow.  Very nice.  A whole bunch of us would love to have that building on our property.  What's upstairs?  Just storage or do you use it for something else?


----------



## peach174 (Jul 9, 2017)

007 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...




Good quality is expensive. 
We just replaced the roof with the thicker asphalt shingles, guaranteed  for 15 yrs.


----------



## 007 (Jul 9, 2017)

peach174 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > So I had a MAJOR BUG problem in my shop, and when I took a patio door out and installed a small garage door in it's place for the JD tractor, I found out why. The person who built my shop didn't put any sheathing plywood on it, just inch hard foam insulation and the tin over that, and the bugs, (box elder bugs and those little chinese beetles), were waltzing in through the massive cracks and gaps in the walls like all the doors and windows were open. Well, luckily I have a neighbor right behind me that's a carpenter, so I hired him up to rip off all the old tin, that was exceedingly put on very sloppy, and the hard foam insulation, and put all new OSB plywood on with Tyvek wind wrap and new vinyl siding. This is how it started out with the new OSB going up...
> ...


True, but it's no fun to vacuum up a couple bugs just to turn around and do it again in a week. They were in the walls, breeding. We cleaned them out. We have termites here too, but not bad. Carpenter ants do more damage to wood around here than termites.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 9, 2017)

I got these hiking boots brand new at a thrift shop for $4.00





Merrell Chameleon Arc Mid Waterproof Hiking Boots - Women's


----------



## 007 (Jul 9, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > So I had a MAJOR BUG problem in my shop, and when I took a patio door out and installed a small garage door in it's place for the JD tractor, I found out why. The person who built my shop didn't put any sheathing plywood on it, just inch hard foam insulation and the tin over that, and the bugs, (box elder bugs and those little chinese beetles), were waltzing in through the massive cracks and gaps in the walls like all the doors and windows were open. Well, luckily I have a neighbor right behind me that's a carpenter, so I hired him up to rip off all the old tin, that was exceedingly put on very sloppy, and the hard foam insulation, and put all new OSB plywood on with Tyvek wind wrap and new vinyl siding. This is how it started out with the new OSB going up...
> ...


It's just one big open area upstairs right now, and I have "stuff" stored up there. Lots of room up there...






You can see here that the middle window, which wasn't really a window anyway, just a double pane of glass that the idiot builder stuck in there and used putty to hold it in, it was removed and the window next to it moved over, which spaced them all perfect. In all 6 windows have been removed, and they were all those double panes of glass of varying sizes held in with nothing more than putty...


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 9, 2017)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


I like the gambrel roof and the dormers a lot!  Lots more headroom than a gable end roof.  Is there plumbing in there?  It looks as if you could even put a small apartment upstairs.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 9, 2017)

I'm about to take my third algebra proctored exam.  I've done well with the practice test, so we'll see if I can manage to get another 100.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 9, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I'm about to take my third algebra proctored exam.  I've done well with the practice test, so we'll see if I can manage to get another 100.



I think you will do great. Is this your last math class?


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 9, 2017)

drifter said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I'm about to take my third algebra proctored exam.  I've done well with the practice test, so we'll see if I can manage to get another 100.
> ...



My first, last, and only math class, I think.  Higher math isn't exactly a priority for Heath Information Technology.  

I got 100 again, so I'm 3 for 3 on the proctored exams.  It's actually the quizzes, where I can use outside resources, that I've had a few scores below 100.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 9, 2017)

peach174 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > So I had a MAJOR BUG problem in my shop, and when I took a patio door out and installed a small garage door in it's place for the JD tractor, I found out why. The person who built my shop didn't put any sheathing plywood on it, just inch hard foam insulation and the tin over that, and the bugs, (box elder bugs and those little chinese beetles), were waltzing in through the massive cracks and gaps in the walls like all the doors and windows were open. Well, luckily I have a neighbor right behind me that's a carpenter, so I hired him up to rip off all the old tin, that was exceedingly put on very sloppy, and the hard foam insulation, and put all new OSB plywood on with Tyvek wind wrap and new vinyl siding. This is how it started out with the new OSB going up...
> ...


Carpenter ants up here.  While cleaning up the old wood and other detritus around my place, I came across several nests of carpenter ants.  Bigger and more determined than termites, I think...


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 9, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Hello!  Just popping in to say hi!
> ...



I've been on vacation for the past week and had a great time.  Too bad vacations have to end.  Now it's back to normal, old, regular, boring life and chores.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 9, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I'm really weird with math.  While I seem to have difficulty with simple math, I can do more complicated math.  I still have to think about it when adding and subtracting (if it's larger numbers), but I can do algebra, and I actually LIKED it, believe it or not.  It seemed more like a game than math for me.  I even remember the PEMDAS order for algebra equations.  What I hate and my biggest math weakness is word problems.  I start to panic whenever I see any word problem, unless it is super simple.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 9, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



I don't mind the algebra.  It's a more enjoyable class than my database management systems class, certainly more enjoyable than my cultural diversity class.  I doubt I'll use any of the algebra I'm doing in this class in my life after the class ends, though.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 9, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



You probably won't ever use it again unless you become some kind of engineer or something.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 10, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Mrs. Saveliberty with her knee surgery.
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Kat & Mr. Kat in transition,
Hossfly's knee surgery,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition and wellness for Ringel,
Dana!!!! (Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant.)
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, SFC Ollie, AgainSheila, and all others we hope will return.

Thinking about Hossfly and his impending knee surgery or has he already had it?  Hoping he will check in soon.

_Don't forget to check out that full buck moon tonight before bedtime if you have clear skies._


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 10, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



I did all the simple math's like arithmetic and fractions without any trouble. I could also understand transposition of formulas in electronics. But I could never get a handle on algebra. I passed my city and guilds exam but did not do two equations. I passed on a percentage mark. because I got all the other math's problems right.
I found the idea that a letter represents an unknown number too confusing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 10, 2017)

The only thing I regular use algebra for is ratios.  But I use basic math - add, subtract, divide, multiply, percentages pretty much daily and I am so grateful I got a good grounding in that.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 10, 2017)

Big hand is on the 19 and the little one is on the eleven.  That suppose to mean something?


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 10, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> The only thing I regular use algebra for is ratios.  But I use basic math - add, subtract, divide, multiply, percentages pretty much daily and I am so grateful I got a good grounding in that.



Thank you to whoever invented the calculator!    I use my calculator all the time.  OTOH, maybe that's why my math skills are so weak.  I don't know.  I seem to get confused and make mistakes unless I write it out or use my calculator.  I also don't have a lot of confidence in my math skills, which could also be a factor.  When I was a kid, I relied on my fingers a lot, and I had this really mean teacher who would call me a "baby" for counting on my fingers.  That's it!  It's all HER fault!  Instead of nurturing me and helping me, she made fun of me!  The B-word!    She would squeeze my cheeks and look me in the eye and say, "you're a baby!"  Lol!  Funny now, but back then not so much.  She was kind of abusive actually.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 10, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> ...



Going to my 1st pre-op today at 1:30 C.T. 
Heart doctor check 7/12
Final pre-op 7/18
Get butchered 7/28


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 10, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...



Ah okay.  I had remembered it was happening this month.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 10, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...



Best of luck to you with your surgery.  Be careful with those pain meds too!  That's how people get addicted to them a lot of times, after surgeries when they are in pain.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 10, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing I regular use algebra for is ratios.  But I use basic math - add, subtract, divide, multiply, percentages pretty much daily and I am so grateful I got a good grounding in that.
> ...



I agree that sort of teaching technique is not helpful and is abusive.

I have a very nice, if ancient, Sharp calculator right here on my desk and I do use it for fast math work.  And I am really fast using the 10-key.  I don't bother doing it by hand when I have access to an adding machine or calculator.  But I can do it by hand if I have to.

It is mostly a matter of aptitude I think.  You no doubt have aptitude and effortlessly do some things that aren't easy at all for me, and vice versa.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 10, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing I regular use algebra for is ratios.  But I use basic math - add, subtract, divide, multiply, percentages pretty much daily and I am so grateful I got a good grounding in that.
> ...


Even though I do the simple math equations (add, subtract, etc) for my fuel formulas, I always double-check with the calculator and use it to do any formula requiring fractions.  Calculators are faster than I am for complex computations and more accurate.  We pay hell if we mess up a fuel calculation at work.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 10, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...


Good luck, Hoss!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 10, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...


The mobile infantry made me the man I am today........


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 10, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Thanks, ChrisL . Not to worry about pain meds. I can't take any as my psych meds won't allow them. My doctor will tell me today if the anesthesiologist has found any pain med I can take. Otherwise I'll just have to grin and bear it.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 10, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Hmmmm, 10-key!  I also have one and use it for my ledgers and taxes.  I used to use a 10-key to do material requirements, cost break outs and estimates for the construction work I drafted.  Of course, I used a drafting table, squares, and triangles back then to do my drawings, too.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 10, 2017)

High humidity has my sinuses working overtime not to mention it's time to eliminate potatoes from our diet again.  We've been eating far too many and we both feel like super heavy sludge dragging ourselves across the floor......


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 10, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



That will be tough.  Hopefully they find something for you so that you can at least take it at nighttime to help you get some sleep.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 10, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> High humidity has my sinuses working overtime not to mention it's time to eliminate potatoes from our diet again.  We've been eating far too many and we both feel like super heavy sludge dragging ourselves across the floor......



Potatoes are soooo delicious though!    Potatoes with cheese, bacon, scallions, sour cream - those are potatoes from Heaven!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 10, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > High humidity has my sinuses working overtime not to mention it's time to eliminate potatoes from our diet again.  We've been eating far too many and we both feel like super heavy sludge dragging ourselves across the floor......
> ...


True but I found eons ago that if I stop eating them then start again they sit in my stomach like lead weights all day long.  We've been eating potatoes almost every day with meals for the last two weeks, yesterday I finished off a cheeseburger/potato bake I made three days ago and it left me feeling torpid and heavy for the rest of the evening not to mention I felt that way when I went to bed making sleep problematic.  I do feel so much better when I remove potatoes from my diet.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 10, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



It's not so bad for me that it's not worth the indulgence.  I don't eat them every day though.  They are very starchy and filling.  I don't eat a lot of food at one time usually anyways.  I will eat just one twice baked potato, and sometimes I might not even be able to finish the whole thing if it's a big potato!  I have eaten two before, but that is really pretty rare for me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 10, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> High humidity has my sinuses working overtime not to mention it's time to eliminate potatoes from our diet again.  We've been eating far too many and we both feel like super heavy sludge dragging ourselves across the floor......



We tolerate potatoes okay but it is amazing how often we go a whole day without them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 10, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I agree that we all do better if we eliminate things from our diet that make us feel bad.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 10, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > High humidity has my sinuses working overtime not to mention it's time to eliminate potatoes from our diet again.  We've been eating far too many and we both feel like super heavy sludge dragging ourselves across the floor......
> ...



They are so good.  Mashed potatoes, baked potatoes, fried potatoes, grilled potatoes!  I love me some taters!


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 10, 2017)

I haven't made home fries in a while.  Suddenly I have a craving for some home fries!  The restaurant home fries are just not the same as home made ones.  They have to rush cook them, and home fries are always better if you cook them slow and allow them to get crispy on the outside and melt in your mouth soft on the inside, and they never seem to be able to get the onions right in home fries at the restaurant.  They are always over or under cooked.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 10, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > High humidity has my sinuses working overtime not to mention it's time to eliminate potatoes from our diet again.  We've been eating far too many and we both feel like super heavy sludge dragging ourselves across the floor......
> ...


Normally we limit our potato intake but for some reason we suddenly went on a potato kick.  It's time to eliminate them from our diet because as I stated we feel much better without consuming potatoes at all, we know that from experience.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 10, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Not for "some reason." It's because they are so good!  Lol!    Why does all the stuff that isn't so good for you SO tasty anyways?    What kind of cruel joke is that?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 10, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Big hand is on the 19 and the little one is on the eleven.  That suppose to mean something?



Sometimes it seemed to me that I caught onto things just a bit slower than others and that was extremely frustrating to me.  I wondered at times if I was really slow or stupid, low IQ, all that. 

Well my IQ is okay and I can do many things effortlessly that are difficult for others which eventually taught me that we all are given different gifts/talents/abilities or what is generally considered aptitude.

I still remember the first day I managed to tie my own shoes and proudly showed my mother.  But rather than complimenting me she told me the shoes were on the wrong feet. 

And I still remember very well how proud of myself when I first caught on how to read an analog clock.  But there was no one to acknowledge the accomplishment.  

But I suppose most of us overcome such things.

And now there are lots of kids who cannot read an analog clock because they've never had to with most time keeping things being digital.  And other accomplishments we all mastered are going by the wayside like learning your multiplication tables or mastering cursive writing.

Good thing?  Bad thing?  I suppose we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 10, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Occasionally eating rice doesn't affect us as badly and we both like rice, high fiber/low carb breads are our choice though I do love Italian and french breads with scads of butter...........  Lots of veggies , salads and soups definitely leave us feeling much better.  We're cutting our protein intake by half because honestly at our age we don't need as much as we once did.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 10, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I used to say "if it's not high fat, cholesterol laden, salt infused and carcinogenic it's not worth eating.........."  That's great when one is a 20 something and even a 30 something and active but now........  Getting old sucks.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 10, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



And. . .

IF. . .

we at 20 or 30 something had mostly avoided the foods that are bad for us except as an occasional treat, we might be better off in our older age.

That old cliche that if I had known I would live this long, I would have taken better care of myself is sooooo true.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 10, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



What about home fries?  They are less fatty and less starchy than baked potatoes I think.  I always put a bunch of stuff in my baked potatoes, so they are a lot more unhealthy.  They are a treat.  I always use real butter too.  I can use margarine too, but I don't like to use it when cooking because it seems to evaporate a lot faster than real butter.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 10, 2017)

You can make your home fries healthier by cooking them in olive oil instead of regular oil or butter, but they are probably not as good.    I usually make mine with a combination of oil and butter (whatever kind of oil I have on hand).


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 10, 2017)

A roux doesn't come out the same if you use anything but butter, IMO.


----------



## Sbiker (Jul 10, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> The only thing I regular use algebra for is ratios.  But I use basic math - add, subtract, divide, multiply, percentages pretty much daily and I am so grateful I got a good grounding in that.



I've gave up a course of Theory of Probability, when I was student, but it chasing me all my life. Instead of some other areas of algebra... And it seems, I could use it frequently in future, if I want to work with Data Analysis...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 10, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Not the way I make them............


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 10, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> A roux doesn't come out the same if you use anything but butter, IMO.


The wife is a southerner, in the south gravy is considered either a food group or a beverage.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 10, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Real butter is real food.  Margarine is a chemical compound that I doubt the body even recognizes as food or uses inefficiently in place of food.  Many naturopaths hold the opinion that the unstable polysaturated fat in margarine contributes to cancer, heart disease, and inflammation including autoimmune diseases.

While I take such information with a grain of salt, we nevertheless use butter at our house.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 10, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > A roux doesn't come out the same if you use anything but butter, IMO.
> ...



Many southern cuisines demand it and all respectable southern cooks know how to make a great gravy.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 10, 2017)

I use extra virgin olive oil sparingly on everything now, so home fried potoes with onions, no salt and added seasonings make it delicious.
Just as good as if butter or bacon grease was used, just healthier.
Both of us feel better  and healthier on this high protein, low fat ,very low sugar , low salt diet.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 10, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Butter is better.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 10, 2017)

The only time I really eat gravy is on mashed potatoes or on some meats if they are dry.  I like to add wine to my gravy because I like it have a little tanginess.  Wine seems to give everything a nice rich flavor.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 10, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing I regular use algebra for is ratios.  But I use basic math - add, subtract, divide, multiply, percentages pretty much daily and I am so grateful I got a good grounding in that.
> ...



Yes, there is a role for it for sure. And I suppose Calculus would be nigh onto impossible to learn without a solid grounding in algebra.  As we discussed here awhile back, my engineer son says he rarely ever needs to use either algebra or calculus in his work because the computers do all that for him.  But. . .the guys who write the software for those computers sure have to know it.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 10, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Well, it's all chemicals and compounds.  Some just occur naturally, others don't.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 10, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I think I was in a calculus class in high school.  Well, maybe I'm thinking of trigonometry.  It was a higher math class beyond geometry or algebra.  However, it was at the time I was transitioning from honors student to uncaring dropout, so I barely went to the class.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 10, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



True.  But butter is one that occurs naturally with a little encouragement from the butter churn.  Margarine is manufactured and IMO becomes an artificial food quite different from the ingredients that go into it.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 10, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Big hand is on the 19 and the little one is on the eleven.  That suppose to mean something?
> ...


It's a good thing, unless we have massive power and digital information failures.  But then, how many of us could tell time using a sun dial, or calculate using a slide rule or abacus?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 10, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


Depending on you career choice, trigonometry might be a better choice than calculus.  I've used trig extensively working with AC electric.  DC electric is more appropriate to DC electric, however.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 10, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Margerine is chemical crap.  Butter is better, IMHO.  I can make butter from goat's milk, but need a centrifuge to separate enough milk fat to do so.  Cow's milk separates milk fat better and leaves more to make butter.  I use unsalted butter, personally.  I can add my own salt, if needed.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 10, 2017)

The great July funk is over...
My foot is feeling much better, so good, in fact that I have put away the boot with the rocking sole that they gave me and am wearing my work boots. I can't quite get the left foot in my good cowboy boots yet, but I'm close. The boot caused my knee to snap straight sometimes, usually on uneven surfaces. It was getting to the point where I was having more pain than less 4 months into this.
The funk:
Yesterday would have been my son's 45th birthday. It always gets to me. Those of you that have seen a photo of me, know I have a rather epic beard, think ZZ Top, Popcorn Sutton, or Uncle Sy. The last time my chin saw the light of day was on Ben's 1st birthday. We were having a party for him that day, and I figured that the summer shave would be appropriate. I came out of the bathroom with a naked chin and Ben freaked out. That was 44 years ago yesterday.
Soooooo, yesterday, I was sitting at the bar at Doc's and a 20 something guy with maybe 20 whiskers total in his beard and mustache asked, "How long have you had that beard?" I about lost it. Any other day, I'm fine. I probably get the question a couple times a week. It only bothers me 2 days a year.
The funk is over:
Today is my daughter's 35th birthday. No beard stories associated with her.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 10, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I don't plan to use trig or calculus.  Neither is likely to be important in a health information technology career.  And I'm old enough that I don't know if I'll do any more career changes after this.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 10, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I had a girlfriend in college who said the one luxury she would never deny herself was real butter rather than margarine.  I agreed with her and have not bought margarine since.  My brother is the same way with real maple syrup.

I have switched to skim milk.  In my ever closing dotage I find skim easier and more pleasant to drink than 2%.  Also I have switched from standard frankfurters to Nathan's simply for the taste and nostalgia for my frequent visits to Mew York City.


----------



## Sbiker (Jul 10, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Ah, do you mean using trigonometry to understand oscillations with condensers and inductances? Did you use Laplas transform for non-harmonic signals, to calculate circuits... Misunderstandable mathematics, but simple algorithm, as I remember from student years )


----------



## Sbiker (Jul 10, 2017)

Milk... Butter... No way! I've just prepared a casserole of salad, to eat it for some days.
6 boiled eggs. Three packages of crab sticks. 2 tins of corn. 2 onions and a pack of mayo. All products are cutted and mixed. After the several hours in refrigerator it would be excellent. Tomorrow my breakfast would be tasty!


----------



## Sbiker (Jul 10, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Who knows, what could be in future? Will you stay in your opinion, if new crypto-money could be mined, solving a trig equations?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 10, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I was that way until about five years ago when I started mixing my own canola oil, 2 sticks of softened butter and one cup pure canola oil.  Have to keep it in the fridge when not in use though.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 10, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Milk... Butter... No way! I've just prepared a casserole of salad, to eat it for some days.
> 6 boiled eggs. Three packages of crab sticks. 2 tins of corn. 2 onions and a pack of mayo. All products are cutted and mixed. After the several hours in refrigerator it would be excellent. Tomorrow my breakfast would be tasty!



Breakfast for me is almost always a bold of cold cereal and milk.


----------



## Sbiker (Jul 10, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Milk... Butter... No way! I've just prepared a casserole of salad, to eat it for some days.
> ...



I've tried it a week before  Now is the time to change food...


----------



## peach174 (Jul 10, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> The great July funk is over...
> My foot is feeling much better, so good, in fact that I have put away the boot with the rocking sole that they gave me and am wearing my work boots. I can't quite get the left foot in my good cowboy boots yet, but I'm close. The boot caused my knee to snap straight sometimes, usually on uneven surfaces. It was getting to the point where I was having more pain than less 4 months into this.
> The funk:
> Yesterday would have been my son's 45th birthday. It always gets to me. Those of you that have seen a photo of me, know I have a rather epic beard, think ZZ Top, Popcorn Sutton, or Uncle Sy. The last time my chin saw the light of day was on Ben's 1st birthday. We were having a party for him that day, and I figured that the summer shave would be appropriate. I came out of the bathroom with a naked chin and Ben freaked out. That was 44 years ago yesterday.
> ...



It's a good thing Ernie  
You are dealing with the grief.
We all deal with it in our own ways.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 10, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I found some packets of baked french fry seasoning at Sprouts.  You only use a little of the seasoning from a packet with each batch of potatoes for a couple of people.  Toss the seasoning with a small amount of olive oil and coat the potatoes and then bake until the potatoes are done.  They are slightly crispy and pretty good.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 10, 2017)

peach174 said:


> I use extra virgin olive oil sparingly on everything now, so home fried potoes with onions, no salt and added seasonings make it delicious.
> Just as good as if butter or bacon grease was used, just healthier.
> Both of us feel better  and healthier on this high protein, low fat ,very low sugar , low salt diet.



I used Buffalo steak seasoning on the above recipe.
It was very tasty.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 10, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Milk... Butter... No way! I've just prepared a casserole of salad, to eat it for some days.
> ...


I finally found my Nature's Path Heritage Flakes up here so I'm happy now.  Sometimes I mix vanilla yogurt with Nature Valley Pecan Bars for breakfast.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 10, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



I'm not too picky about my cereal.  I don't like them all, but I will eat quite a few.  I don't worry about all natural or organic or anything like that.  I just want tasty.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 10, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Most cereal eaters would compare it to eating cardboard because it doesn't have the high sugar content, I think it's more than sweet enough.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 10, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Going to my 1st pre-op today at 1:30 C.T.
> Heart doctor check 7/12
> Final pre-op 7/18
> Get butchered 7/28



Dibs on the Porterhouse.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 10, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > High humidity has my sinuses working overtime not to mention it's time to eliminate potatoes from our diet again.  We've been eating far too many and we both feel like super heavy sludge dragging ourselves across the floor......
> ...



The Irish are shaking their heads.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 10, 2017)

I have discovered using a sledge hammer usually reduces the number of possible fixes to replacement.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 10, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I never thought I'd need trig, either.  But, as I mentioned, both AC and DC electric rely on figuring out circuits and power using "threes".  I've used geometry extensively because I was a construction draftsman for a while, and I still make my own drawings when needed.  I still recall showing my partner how to calculate the hypotenuse of a triangle when he was trying to lay out a welding project.  
Best of luck in your chosen career in health information.  What exactly does health information technology entail?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 11, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I agree about the butter.  Hell, if you're gonna die anyway, why not enjoy the trip.  Butter is better than any chemical substitute.  Do you remember when margarine came with a color pellet that you broke and mashed into the mess?
I drink whole goat's milk, when I drink milk.  I prefer milk processed into yogurt or cheese.  If I can ever find a decent culture, I'll start making kefir again, too.  If you're having difficulty with regular milk, you might try goat milk.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 11, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Milk... Butter... No way! I've just prepared a casserole of salad, to eat it for some days.
> 6 boiled eggs. Three packages of crab sticks. 2 tins of corn. 2 onions and a pack of mayo. All products are cutted and mixed. After the several hours in refrigerator it would be excellent. Tomorrow my breakfast would be tasty!


OK, that does look interesting, I might have to try it.  How much is a pack of mayo?


----------



## peach174 (Jul 11, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...



You will be in our prayers for a quick recovery.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 11, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is probably Sachendra's last days.
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Kat & Mr. Kat in transition,
Hossfly's knee surgery,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition and wellness for Ringel,
Dana!!!! (Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant.)
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
And for our job hunters.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Oddball, SFC Ollie, AgainSheila, and all others we hope will return.
_
Some things need no words._


----------



## Sbiker (Jul 11, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Milk... Butter... No way! I've just prepared a casserole of salad, to eat it for some days.
> ...



A small pack. Just on your taste. And two onions may be too wicked for you - use it carefully. Children usually eat this salad without onions...


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 11, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I don't remember uncolored margarine but I remember whole milk in glass bottles with cardboard stoppers and delivered to a little metal box on the back porch.  Pop would pour off the cream for coffee or Wheatina.

I saw goat's milk in the dairy case at $4.00 a quart!  Folks make goat's milk fudge at the holidays as a great treat.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 11, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



HIT is the clerical side of healthcare.  Basically, dealing with medical records.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 11, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


During WWII, butter was rationed but margarine wasn't. Margarine was white and it came with an orange capsule that you squeezed till it broke and you used your fingers to squish the mixture till it turned yellow. My grand parents had milk cows so we had real butter. Meat was rationed except liver and fish. Liver on Tuesdays and fish on Fridays was the norm. Tires were rationed and once my mother had a blowout and it took a month till the tire came to the dealer. Them were the Good Ol' Days.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 11, 2017)

Just got a call from Docs office.
His MUGA reading is at 23.4.
Not good ,he has regressed from being in mid 30's.
I take him in to the Docs on Fri. at 8:30 a. m.
It means he needs a pump a defibrillator put in.
After the surgery he should feel much better and with more energy.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 11, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Just got a call from Docs office.
> His MUGA reading is at 23.4.
> Not good ,he has regressed from being in mid 30's.
> I take him in to the Docs on Fri. at 8:30 a. m.
> ...



At least there is a plan.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 11, 2017)

In my continuing efforts to make lemonade from my unemployment, I am going to do something I have wanted to attempt for a long time.  Seems this Sunday they are giving the MENSA test an hour and a half from my home.  Normally $60 bucks, it is half price this month, so I decided to take the test.  Not sure what to do if I pass.  Do you put it on a resume?  About the only thing I would possibly do with it is tell anonymous people on a message board, then people could deny I did it.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 11, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Just got a call from Docs office.
> ...



Yes finally.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 11, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Just got a call from Docs office.
> His MUGA reading is at 23.4.
> Not good ,he has regressed from being in mid 30's.
> I take him in to the Docs on Fri. at 8:30 a. m.
> ...



Well shoot.  Hoped for a better report.  But now we'll hope for a super successful remedy.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 11, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> In my continuing efforts to make lemonade from my unemployment, I am going to do something I have wanted to attempt for a long time.  Seems this Sunday they are giving the MENSA test an hour and a half from my home.  Normally $60 bucks, it is half price this month, so I decided to take the test.  Not sure what to do if I pass.  Do you put it on a resume?  About the only thing I would possibly do with it is tell anonymous people on a message board, then people could deny I did it.



I'm sure it's valuable information on a resume. It's if you're on honors roll in College or Phi Theta Kappa. You are intelligent and I am sure an employer will appreciate your genius.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 11, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Just got a call from Docs office.
> ...



Yes, it's been a long seven months.
He had the test done Thursday and did not receive a call till today.
Thing of it is, he just had to rebel  (like always- at least once when serious & more often when not so serious) and stopped wearing the vest Fri. - till today. When he talked to his heart docs assistant she was able to talk him back into it, at least till friday.
Stubborn German!


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 11, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


I've been married to a German for 56 years. I call her Eisenkopf. Ironhead.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 11, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


Onions are a vegetable in my book, not just something for flavor.  I love onions!  How many grams in you pack of mayo and the crab sticks?  I might halve your recipe, though, since I'll be eating it alone.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 11, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


OH, yeah!  Goat's milk from the grocery store is pretty much the same substandard, over-processed swill as cow's milk from the same source.  Any time they have to "fortify" something, it's been trashed by the processors.  And goat's milk from the grocery here costs close to $25/gal.  I charge my customers the equivalent of $10/gal for fresh, whole, unprocessed milk.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 11, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Yup, you know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Sbiker (Jul 11, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> In my continuing efforts to make lemonade from my unemployment, I am going to do something I have wanted to attempt for a long time.  Seems this Sunday they are giving the MENSA test an hour and a half from my home.  Normally $60 bucks, it is half price this month, so I decided to take the test.  Not sure what to do if I pass.  Do you put it on a resume?  About the only thing I would possibly do with it is tell anonymous people on a message board, then people could deny I did it.



 I thought about this test - why no? It would be interesting to get it by half price...

p.s. try Mensa IQ Test first, it's free


----------



## Sbiker (Jul 11, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Рецепт: Салатик из крабовых палочек на RussianFood.com

200 g crab sticks, 5 boiled eggs, 1 tin of corn, 1 onion, 150-200 g of mayo. It easily lives in refrigerator for a 1-2 days and becomes more tasty ))

There are some else tasty types of salads, you could make and enjoy  Olivie, salad with cabbage and green peas, and with red/white beans and croutons... But I intend to make salad from tomatoes, onion and garlic this evening. All this salads are with mayo.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 12, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > In my continuing efforts to make lemonade from my unemployment, I am going to do something I have wanted to attempt for a long time.  Seems this Sunday they are giving the MENSA test an hour and a half from my home.  Normally $60 bucks, it is half price this month, so I decided to take the test.  Not sure what to do if I pass.  Do you put it on a resume?  About the only thing I would possibly do with it is tell anonymous people on a message board, then people could deny I did it.
> ...



Some of the later ones in that test seemed to have no pattern at all.  

It gave me a 121, which is close enough to the last time I took an actual IQ test, I think.


----------



## 007 (Jul 12, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


It is plumbed in with my septic system but there's no water in there. That's coming though. Probably going to drill a hole in floor somewhere in there and pound a sand point down. Yeah it's kinda outlaw but around these backwoods parts, no one really cares and most do it. We have great water here and it's not very far down, and plenty of it.

I've probably been asked more times if I was going to build an apartment up there and rent it out more than anything else about that shop. There really is a lot of room upstairs and would make a very roomy apartment, but after seeing what a couple friends of mine have gone through with rental properties, I wouldn't wish that nightmare on my worst enemy. I have a lot of time to think about what I'll do up there besides simply being a place to pile junk.


----------



## 007 (Jul 12, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Yep that's me. I do enjoy the Fruit Loops and Apple Jacks, usually late in the, early evening as a snack. Gotta have some eggs and hash browns for breakfast.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 12, 2017)

About three hours of sleep and I'm awake.........  Not cause I want to be but because of the discomfort from an injury that sent me to the ER yesterday evening.   Trying to clear out the big room and set up the exercise equipment, a couple of days ago it had a narrow aisle down the middle.  First thing was set up a free mattress/box spring city pickup (2 old mattresses and one old box spring), they were in the small bedroom we are temporarily using as a storage room surrounded by filled boxes.  We started clearing the room yesterday so we could properly arrange it to get the most in there as possible, last night (yesterday) I was almost done, one large heavy box to stack on top of a small table (a box I had already moved twice), picked the box up, heard and felt a loud 'POP' in my left shoulder followed by a brief moment of severe pain........  looks like I tore the rotator cuff but I won't know for three weeks if it was a full or partial tear, in the meantime I'm in a sling gettin' high on Oxy and barely able to use the arm at all.


----------



## 007 (Jul 12, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> About three hours of sleep and I'm awake.........  Not cause I want to be but because of the discomfort from an injury that sent me to the ER yesterday evening.   Trying to clear out the big room and set up the exercise equipment, a couple of days ago it had a narrow aisle down the middle.  First thing was set up a free mattress/box spring city pickup (2 old mattresses and one old box spring), they were in the small bedroom we are temporarily using as a storage room surrounded by filled boxes.  We started clearing the room yesterday so we could properly arrange it to get the most in there as possible, last night (yesterday) I was almost done, one large heavy box to stack on top of a small table (a box I had already moved twice), picked the box up, heard and felt a loud 'POP' in my left shoulder followed by a brief moment of severe pain........  looks like I tore the rotator cuff but I won't know for three weeks if it was a full or partial tear, in the meantime I'm in a sling gettin' high on Oxy and barely able to use the arm at all.


Man that SUCKS. I have a good friend that ripped shoulder ligaments and he needed surgery. Took him a couple years to get back to normal. Sure don't mean to be the purveyor of bad news but, yeah that shoulder stuff can be bad. I hope your's isn't that bad.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 12, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> About three hours of sleep and I'm awake.........  Not cause I want to be but because of the discomfort from an injury that sent me to the ER yesterday evening.   Trying to clear out the big room and set up the exercise equipment, a couple of days ago it had a narrow aisle down the middle.  First thing was set up a free mattress/box spring city pickup (2 old mattresses and one old box spring), they were in the small bedroom we are temporarily using as a storage room surrounded by filled boxes.  We started clearing the room yesterday so we could properly arrange it to get the most in there as possible, last night (yesterday) I was almost done, one large heavy box to stack on top of a small table (a box I had already moved twice), picked the box up, heard and felt a loud 'POP' in my left shoulder followed by a brief moment of severe pain........  looks like I tore the rotator cuff but I won't know for three weeks if it was a full or partial tear, in the meantime I'm in a sling gettin' high on Oxy and barely able to use the arm at all.



Dang Ringel.  You sure didn't need that.  Why does it take three weeks to find out?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 12, 2017)

007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > About three hours of sleep and I'm awake.........  Not cause I want to be but because of the discomfort from an injury that sent me to the ER yesterday evening.   Trying to clear out the big room and set up the exercise equipment, a couple of days ago it had a narrow aisle down the middle.  First thing was set up a free mattress/box spring city pickup (2 old mattresses and one old box spring), they were in the small bedroom we are temporarily using as a storage room surrounded by filled boxes.  We started clearing the room yesterday so we could properly arrange it to get the most in there as possible, last night (yesterday) I was almost done, one large heavy box to stack on top of a small table (a box I had already moved twice), picked the box up, heard and felt a loud 'POP' in my left shoulder followed by a brief moment of severe pain........  looks like I tore the rotator cuff but I won't know for three weeks if it was a full or partial tear, in the meantime I'm in a sling gettin' high on Oxy and barely able to use the arm at all.
> ...


Thanks, won't know for about 3 weeks if I need surgery or not, they'll wait that long to make sure the swelling goes down before doing a MRI.  The good thing these days is they get you going on motion (PT) almost immediately, the sooner you can move it the faster (and better) it heals.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 12, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > About three hours of sleep and I'm awake.........  Not cause I want to be but because of the discomfort from an injury that sent me to the ER yesterday evening.   Trying to clear out the big room and set up the exercise equipment, a couple of days ago it had a narrow aisle down the middle.  First thing was set up a free mattress/box spring city pickup (2 old mattresses and one old box spring), they were in the small bedroom we are temporarily using as a storage room surrounded by filled boxes.  We started clearing the room yesterday so we could properly arrange it to get the most in there as possible, last night (yesterday) I was almost done, one large heavy box to stack on top of a small table (a box I had already moved twice), picked the box up, heard and felt a loud 'POP' in my left shoulder followed by a brief moment of severe pain........  looks like I tore the rotator cuff but I won't know for three weeks if it was a full or partial tear, in the meantime I'm in a sling gettin' high on Oxy and barely able to use the arm at all.
> ...


They have to make sure the swelling is minimized to get a good look at it via MRI.  In the meantime I'm just pissed it happened.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 12, 2017)

007 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I would LOVE a large space to pile junk.  We use our garage for that, and though there is still room in it for both cars, it would be so much more functional if we had some place to stash the boxes stacked to the rafters in there.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 12, 2017)

007 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


I know,exactly what you mean about the perils of rentals.  I was the county building inspector until my retirement in May.  I often said if I ever went insane and became a landlord I'd rent only one bedroom apartments to 75 year old widows.  A two bedroom place invites kid and they tear up properties the way horses tear up pastures.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 12, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Too bad man!  If you were a major league pitcher you'd be on the fifteen day disabled list.  But as a civilian, as it were, you must go through the discomfort of the injury.  I feel for you.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 12, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



We are both German.  
Yet very happily, it comes down to size when both stubbornness comes out.
Grizzly bear against 110 lb. Grizzly wins. 
He talked to the nurse on the phone so he has it on again, at least till Fri.
Problem is his excessive sweating, which can trigger the shock that he does not need.
Last night even with the air conditioner on ,his sweating woke him up in time before the gel blew and shocked him.
It comes down to a rock and a hard place.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 12, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



I love children but I agree they can be destructive.  I just shake my head at landlords who allow children when they rent properties, but don't allow a dog or cat.  I have found the latter, when properly accommodated, to be the far less destructive of the two.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2017)

So, one of my bartenders does chalk drawings around town for store displays,sale prices and such. Every week or so, she'll do a portrait of someone at Doc's. This is my week.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2017)

Yup! Her name is Jessica and sometimes I fire her 6 or 7 times a day and rehire her 7 or 8.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 12, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> So, one of my bartenders does chalk drawings around town for store displays,sale prices and such. Every week or so, she'll do a portrait of someone at Doc's. This is my week.
> View attachment 138397



How super!  I would want to frame that.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 12, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > So, one of my bartenders does chalk drawings around town for store displays,sale prices and such. Every week or so, she'll do a portrait of someone at Doc's. This is my week.
> ...



Or use it as a scarecrow.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 12, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Naw.  Ernie is just Ernie and to me he is beautiful.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 12, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Yup! Her name is Jessica and sometimes I fire her 6 or 7 times a day and rehire her 7 or 8.



That reminds me Ernie.  How was your date the other night?  Fun?  Okay?  Awful?


----------



## 007 (Jul 12, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


The horror stories I've heard about renters is more related to renters not paying their rent, and then the landlord going through hell trying to get them evicted, let alone collect back rent, and/or pay for damages. I'd never put myself through that.


----------



## 007 (Jul 12, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> So, one of my bartenders does chalk drawings around town for store displays,sale prices and such. Every week or so, she'll do a portrait of someone at Doc's. This is my week.
> View attachment 138397


Looks like she aged you quite a bit giving you the gray hair. You're skin looks a little green too. Kinda funny choice of colors...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 12, 2017)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



I agree.  I don't have the temperament for it.  But people who make their living doing just that seem to have a special aptitude for it.  The most successful seem to have just the right mix of compassion and hard ass as I think you would need some of both.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 12, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> So, one of my bartenders does chalk drawings around town for store displays,sale prices and such. Every week or so, she'll do a portrait of someone at Doc's. This is my week.
> View attachment 138397




Hey nice!
You're looking good Ernie.
Glad to see you up and around and on the mend.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 12, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Definitely a person I would like to meet in person at his bar some day.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Yup! Her name is Jessica and sometimes I fire her 6 or 7 times a day and rehire her 7 or 8.
> ...


Not awful at all. I don't know where it's going, and it might be weird dating an employee. She's great people and I expect her to be in my life in some sense for a long time.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2017)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


The one time I had to evict a tenant, he was gone in 12 hours. I had given him 48 hours or I was calling the police and report him for selling crack out of my house. He left a lot of stuff that wouldn't fit in his car. I got 2 TVs a lab quality gram scale and pots and pans.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 12, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


Cpacebo!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 12, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


I agree about the animals.  Unfortunately, the law is on the side of child owners.  Well behaved, well raised children aren't usually the problem, just as well trained pets are not problems.  It's those people who have pets and children they are either unwilling to or incapable of training properly who destroy properties.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 12, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> So, one of my bartenders does chalk drawings around town for store displays,sale prices and such. Every week or so, she'll do a portrait of someone at Doc's. This is my week.
> View attachment 138397


Ginger or blonde, Ernie?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 12, 2017)

Yesterday I pulled the trailer out of the garage for the last time.  I'll still be here until the end of summer.  I want to have the trailer moved and parked in Willow before the snow flies.  Now I have the Herculean task of cleaning the garage and stable here before I go.  I have to finish hanging the poultry netting and the cat "yard" will be finished, allowing the cats access to out-of-doors (kinda).  
The tiny kitten slept all night on my shoulder, briefly waking when I readjusted my position.  He'd nuzzle my hair and ear and then settle back down with his tiny, little purr motor running smoothly.  He's almost ready to go to his new home, I think.
My daughter called yesterday.  Sachenda's been in hospice for several days now.  She's being given the maximum morphine and another pain killer possible but nothing is helping her pain.  The drugs knock her out for a few minutes and then she wakes again, screaming in pain.  My daughter has been fending off well-meaning relatives and neighbors, and has had to get pretty tough with a few.  She's now taking over duties to plan for Sachenda's funeral.  Sachenda's husband is a total mess and not functioning fully right now.  Everyone is hoping she passes soon, her pain is so intense.  I think the worst in all this mess is that Sachenda's husband is questioning his faith.  He's always been a good churchman and unshakable in his belief.  While I might be crossing a line here, I do ask that those of you who are like mind help him with your prayers.  Others like myself, I'd hope you all can understand and send your best wishes to help a good person through some very tough times.
Thanks!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 12, 2017)

It's amazing what we take for granted how often we use both arms for many tasks........  Taking a shower is now a painful chore........


----------



## Sbiker (Jul 12, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> So, one of my bartenders does chalk drawings around town for store displays,sale prices and such. Every week or so, she'll do a portrait of someone at Doc's. This is my week.
> View attachment 138397



Wow, Ernie, you look good. Do you really like Guinness?


----------



## peach174 (Jul 12, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Yesterday I pulled the trailer out of the garage for the last time.  I'll still be here until the end of summer.  I want to have the trailer moved and parked in Willow before the snow flies.  Now I have the Herculean task of cleaning the garage and stable here before I go.  I have to finish hanging the poultry netting and the cat "yard" will be finished, allowing the cats access to out-of-doors (kinda).
> The tiny kitten slept all night on my shoulder, briefly waking when I readjusted my position.  He'd nuzzle my hair and ear and then settle back down with his tiny, little purr motor running smoothly.  He's almost ready to go to his new home, I think.
> My daughter called yesterday.  Sachenda's been in hospice for several days now.  She's being given the maximum morphine and another pain killer possible but nothing is helping her pain.  The drugs knock her out for a few minutes and then she wakes again, screaming in pain.  My daughter has been fending off well-meaning relatives and neighbors, and has had to get pretty tough with a few.  She's now taking over duties to plan for Sachenda's funeral.  Sachenda's husband is a total mess and not functioning fully right now.  Everyone is hoping she passes soon, her pain is so intense.  I think the worst in all this mess is that Sachenda's husband is questioning his faith.  He's always been a good churchman and unshakable in his belief.  While I might be crossing a line here, I do ask that those of you who are like mind help him with your prayers.  Others like myself, I'd hope you all can understand and send your best wishes to help a good person through some very tough times.
> Thanks!



Will do right now.
It's so hard on loved ones when they suffer in pain like that.
I had to watch that with my grandma when she broke her hip at 92 ys. Old.
Nothing helped with the pain.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > So, one of my bartenders does chalk drawings around town for store displays,sale prices and such. Every week or so, she'll do a portrait of someone at Doc's. This is my week.
> ...


Me? My hair used to be light brown but mostly white these days. Tanya is a ginger.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > So, one of my bartenders does chalk drawings around town for store displays,sale prices and such. Every week or so, she'll do a portrait of someone at Doc's. This is my week.
> ...


I don't drink any alcohol at all. It's been 29 years. The Guinness sign is just something beer distributors pass out to increase sales.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2017)

007 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > So, one of my bartenders does chalk drawings around town for store displays,sale prices and such. Every week or so, she'll do a portrait of someone at Doc's. This is my week.
> ...


She hates me so I expect that from her...

Jess has been with us over 2 years now. I love her to death, but I'll fire her if she wins a quarter off me in the dice game we play daily or if she straightens her curly hair.


----------



## Sbiker (Jul 12, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Damn... But I'm today in mood to walk in any bar and drink a dark beer till I get about 9-10 pints  But tomorrow unfortunately not a weekend ( So, I'm staying at home, listening rain and drinking hot tea...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 12, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> It's amazing what we take for granted how often we use both arms for many tasks........  Taking a shower is now a painful chore........



Having gone through a very severe and painful bout of adhesive capsulitis in my left shoulder (frozen shoulder syndrome) I can sympathise.  As you mention, the simplest things caused pain--showering, fastening a seat belt, driving, doing mundane kitchen chores, sleeping. . .

I refused the narcotics after a couple of prescriptions though because they didn't help all that much and ibuprofen and naproxen not only were as effective but also served as anti inflammatories.  I am careful to take them only with food though.

I think I am as healed as I am likely to get at this point though.  My left arm still doesn't work like an arm is supposed to and I still have occasional moderate but temporary pain in it, and still do physical therapy hoping to regain more function over time.

It's something I can easily live with.  But it was no fun.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 12, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > It's amazing what we take for granted how often we use both arms for many tasks........  Taking a shower is now a painful chore........
> ...



I'm glad to hear your doing better. I like when you say good thoughts for everyone before the night ends.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 12, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Case, in point: I once inspected a rental house where the fourteen year old boy had taken up a new hobby without the knowledge of his mother.  She, however, never ventured upstairs, preferring to recline on the sofa, eat Twinkies by the careful and watch Jerry Springer.  Her girth prevented her from climbing the stairs.  And I had some reservations about the structural integrity of the stringers and tread.

Meanwhile, the son remained in his room pursuing his new hobby.  That hobby was knife throwing and his target was the once beautiful six panel solid wood door of his bedroom.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 12, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



  I hope the landlord required a substantial deposit.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 12, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


All the landlord wanted was his Section 8 voucher payment.  He lived out of town and put as much money into his investment as I spend at Dairy Queen.  And I'm diabetic.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 12, 2017)

Took getting out of the car business to have time, but I went to an auction today with another dealer friend of mine.  For the first time, I helped a bit by checking the condition of a few cars before the auction began and we were successful in bidding on a 2009 Cavalier with 65,0000 miles for $2500.  It should make a nice profit for my friend.  Also helped I rode along, because I could drive the car to his house.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 12, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Took getting out of the car business to have time, but I went to an auction today with another dealer friend of mine.  For the first time, I helped a bit by checking the condition of a few cars before the auction began and we were successful in bidding on a 2009 Cavalier with 65,0000 miles for $2500.  It should make a nice profit for my friend.  Also helped I rode along, because I could drive the car to his house.



I assume that's 65,000 miles and not 650,000 miles?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 12, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Yesterday I pulled the trailer out of the garage for the last time.  I'll still be here until the end of summer.  I want to have the trailer moved and parked in Willow before the snow flies.  Now I have the Herculean task of cleaning the garage and stable here before I go.  I have to finish hanging the poultry netting and the cat "yard" will be finished, allowing the cats access to out-of-doors (kinda).
> The tiny kitten slept all night on my shoulder, briefly waking when I readjusted my position.  He'd nuzzle my hair and ear and then settle back down with his tiny, little purr motor running smoothly.  He's almost ready to go to his new home, I think.
> My daughter called yesterday.  Sachenda's been in hospice for several days now.  She's being given the maximum morphine and another pain killer possible but nothing is helping her pain.  The drugs knock her out for a few minutes and then she wakes again, screaming in pain.  My daughter has been fending off well-meaning relatives and neighbors, and has had to get pretty tough with a few.  She's now taking over duties to plan for Sachenda's funeral.  Sachenda's husband is a total mess and not functioning fully right now.  Everyone is hoping she passes soon, her pain is so intense.  I think the worst in all this mess is that Sachenda's husband is questioning his faith.  He's always been a good churchman and unshakable in his belief.  While I might be crossing a line here, I do ask that those of you who are like mind help him with your prayers.  Others like myself, I'd hope you all can understand and send your best wishes to help a good person through some very tough times.
> Thanks!



I mention Sachendra, her family and her friend your daughter in my prayers every day.  I will add some emphasis with this new news though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 12, 2017)

Something for our insomniacs to do tonight.  There is a horse hidden in this picture:


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 12, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Something for our insomniacs to do tonight.  There is a horse hidden in this picture:



second window up in the middle.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 12, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > It's amazing what we take for granted how often we use both arms for many tasks........  Taking a shower is now a painful chore........
> ...


I've already started lightly working the shoulder/arm per Dr's instructions so as to prevent frozen shoulder.  I only use the sling for short periods of time when it becomes very sore and I'm constantly icing it, 20 minutes on, 20 minutes off, the Oxy I will only use if I have to.  Lifting the arm is extremely painful and holding even an empty glass is difficult due to the pain and weakness and for someone who's right handed I use my left for more things than I realized.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 12, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Sounds like a lot of landlords including our last one in El Paso.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 12, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Something for our insomniacs to do tonight.  There is a horse hidden in this picture:


Until I 'replied' to the post all I could see was [ IMG ].

Oh and it took me about 2 seconds to find the horse..........


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 12, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I knew one landlord who, when I reported water stains on the second floor ceilings (along the exterior walls) which indicated a leaking roof, he sent in his "handy man".

This idiot went into the attic and coated the underside of the roof sheeting with roofing cement.  As if that would "repair" the roof!

Another landlord installed a 100 amp service himself.  But he put all the 120 volt breakers on one side of the box and the 220 volt breakers on the other!

Want more?  How about the landlord who had a fireplace built in a living room where the fire box was only five inches deep.  When I cited it as a hazard, he installed an electric range hood between the fire box and the damper.

Or the guy who had plumbed the discharge from the kitchen sink into the bowl of the basement toilet.

Or the landlord who evicted his tenant rather than repoint the mortar that had rotted away on the chimney section in the attic.  That's where the chimney was korbeled to accommodate a 90 degree twist that let it out of the ridge of the roof with the wide edge of the chimney facing the street.

How about the landlord who plumbed the discharge of the washing machine just outside the basement window and wondered why the foundation at that point was so susceptible to infiltration.

Oh, I got a million of 'em!

I met the county restaurant inspector at a rib fest.  If you ever have the chance to sit between a building inspector and a restaurant inspector at a social function, sit down and strap 'em on tight!  You're gonna hear the most blood cuddling stories ever!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 13, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Throw a couple of insurance safety inspectors (Hombre & me) into the mix and you will really have something.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 13, 2017)

ood night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Kat & Mr. Kat in transition,
Hossfly's knee surgery,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition and wellness for Ringel,
Dana!!!! (Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant.)
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
GW's daughter, her friend Sachendra, and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in what is Sachendra's last days,
Ringel's injured shoulder,
And for our job hunters.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, SFC Ollie, AgainSheila, and all others we hope will return.

_The one thing most of us wants the most is rarely money, power, or glory. There are so many things more important_.


----------



## 007 (Jul 13, 2017)

Working on the west end of the shop. Got a real good start. I could see finishing this now month and half old project maybe by Friday. Had to completely tear off the little storage room on the back to access the wall, but it was just as good we did because it was constructed as shoddy as the rest of the work. It'll be rebuilt by a pro now.

Place looks like the Winchester Mansion... "doors to nowhere"...


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 13, 2017)

Does anyone know where I can download free software to write text on a Jpeg photograph. I see a lot of people doing that on twitter so that they can write something longer than the 140 characters allowed, then post it as a picture. But I don't know how to do it.

Edit; forget that, I just found out you can write text in windows paint software.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 13, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



I think we all have a day like that now and then.  Except we desert dwellers don't have much opportunity to listen to the rain.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 13, 2017)

007 said:


> Working on the west end of the shop. Got a real good start. I could see finishing this now month and half old project maybe by Friday. Had to completely tear off the little storage room on the back to access the wall, but it was just as good we did because it was constructed as shoddy as the rest of the work. It'll be rebuilt by a pro now.
> 
> Place looks like the Winchester Mansion... "doors to nowhere"...



I hope you keep that door up there locked until you rebuild some sort of stairs?  Otherwise that first step will be a doozy.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Took getting out of the car business to have time, but I went to an auction today with another dealer friend of mine.  For the first time, I helped a bit by checking the condition of a few cars before the auction began and we were successful in bidding on a 2009 Cavalier with 65,0000 miles for $2500.  It should make a nice profit for my friend.  Also helped I rode along, because I could drive the car to his house.
> ...



My placeholder was in the right place, just not the last zero.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


IHere in the upper Ohio River valley we've had a gentle but steady rain since about 6:00 this morning.  Thursday is normally the feeding and fertilizing day for the flowers.  But Mother Nature took control today.

This is Day four, unfortunately, for Limpin' Daisy.  We had a birthday get together at the Big House for my brother on Sunday.  Teddy, my brother's dog and Daisy's 'cousin' was there.  I heard the two dogs frolicking on the big screened in porch at the north side of the Big House.  Daisy hipped, but showed no ill effect.  But Monday morning, she came out of the bedroom on 75% of her paws.  Her left rear leg was held up close to her belly.

We took it easy that day and Tuesday showed no improvement.  Wednesday she was friskier and begged me to take her to the park.  I was hesitant, but we got into the car and made the short drive to Thompson Park.  She put a little more weight down on that left rear leg, but when she wanted to run, as she often does, she still limped along.  I went to the Big House and got some Epsom Salts to make a puldice.  I soaked a wash cloth in warm water infused with the salts and applied it to her soar leg.

When I got up to re-warm the cloth, Daisy hopped down from my chair and laid down.  I couldn't bring myself to disturb her further as she looked so fore lorn.  Today she again came limping out of the bedroom and promptly laid down on her pile of pillows on the fireplace hearth.


----------



## Sbiker (Jul 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



) You have own preferences in your living. But as for me, I'd prefer to live in colder climate... but to have an opportunity to visit beach during summer days - with relocation, or without


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## Sbiker (Jul 13, 2017)

Montrovant said:


>



Just because you switched places of day and month  But I think, you have the same Day of Webmaster (4.04) ))

P.S. Do you know, why programmers consider Helloween and Christmas as the same holiday?


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 13, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I have no idea.


----------



## ricechickie (Jul 13, 2017)

It's been raining steadily all morning. For a while it was coming down hard.  Thankfully, I waterproofed the deck on Tuesday.

I guess today is a day to clean inside. Bathrooms are sparkling.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 13, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Wow, just.....wow!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday I pulled the trailer out of the garage for the last time.  I'll still be here until the end of summer.  I want to have the trailer moved and parked in Willow before the snow flies.  Now I have the Herculean task of cleaning the garage and stable here before I go.  I have to finish hanging the poultry netting and the cat "yard" will be finished, allowing the cats access to out-of-doors (kinda).
> ...


My daughter called last night and told me that about nine yesterday morning Sachenda opened her eyes acknowledged each of her family, Bob, her husband,  Gary,  her son, her mother and my daughter. She closed her eyes and quietly passed away. I did not know her well but my daughter cherished her like a second mother. 
My daughter asked that I thank all of you for your prayers and best wishes throughout this trial. Thank you all!

That shared, I suppose you can take Sachenda off our watch list.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ood night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> ...


Aqualegia!  One of my perennial favorites.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 13, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> It's been raining steadily all morning. For a while it was coming down hard.  Thankfully, I waterproofed the deck on Tuesday.
> 
> I guess today is a day to clean inside. Bathrooms are sparkling.




You clean on rainy days?  When I lived in Kansas and we had them, that was excuse to curl up with a glass of ice tea or hot chocolate and a good book.  Not clean bathrooms.  But it would be nice to have those sparkling too. 

And welcome to the Coffee Shop ricechickie.  I believe this is your first visit here and we are pleased you stopped in.  Please make it a habit.

First timers here receive a complimentary beverage:


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 13, 2017)

rickchickie reminded me of 


gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



A mercy for all for sure.  But her husband still needs to be there for awhile, and your daughter has lost a special friend.


----------



## ricechickie (Jul 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > It's been raining steadily all morning. For a while it was coming down hard.  Thankfully, I waterproofed the deck on Tuesday.
> ...



Thank you for the kind welcome!

I have a to-do list for the house now that I'm off work. A lot of repair and outside work is being done, so my cleaning has gotten a little more neglected. 

I still make time for a drink and a good book....or Netflix.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 13, 2017)

rickchickie's rainy day reminded me of sbiker's earlier post of drinking tea and listening to the rain.

And now I have this song from the 60's or possibly 70's stuck in my head:


----------



## Sbiker (Jul 13, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Because 25DEC = 31OCT


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 13, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



I had to look that up, I don't know if I've ever heard of the octal number system before.


----------



## Sbiker (Jul 13, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Octal system for me - a legacy of DEC processors, which I have learned in school and had in home computer... Then IBM conquered all, for Russia it was very fast, just a several years..


----------



## ricechickie (Jul 13, 2017)

Floors all swept and mopped. Dinner made.  Everything smells good except me!

(I worked up a sweat)


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 13, 2017)

I deep cleaned my boyfriend's car. He's taking me on a trip tomorrow so happy.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 14, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Kat & Mr. Kat in transition,
Hossfly's knee surgery,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana!!!! (Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant.)
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ringel's injured shoulder,
GW's daughter and Sachendra's husband Bob and son Gary in Sachendra's passing.
And for our job hunters.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, SFC Ollie, AgainSheila, and all others we hope will return.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 14, 2017)

Very early morning hello!

We will be leaving in an hr.  for heart Doc. Appt.
Finally we might see what's next.
I'll  check in later today or tomorrow to let ya'll  know what's going on.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 14, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Very early morning hello!
> 
> We will be leaving in an hr.  for heart Doc. Appt.
> Finally we might see what's next.
> I'll  check in later today or tomorrow to let ya'll  know what's going on.



Safe travels Peach.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## peach174 (Jul 14, 2017)

Got back about half an hr. ago from Tucson.
Good News!
Finally he will get a defib and pump put in within a week or two.
It will be outpatient surgery, take less than 2 hrs. and I take him home the same day. 
The battery is self powered by his inner body electrodes so it lasts a lifetime.
Doc is very happy with the diet I have him on and said to keep continuing. He is continuing to lose the weight he needs. He has about 20 more lbs. goal to lose.

We get a call within a couple weeks for the procedure date.
Hubbie is very happy that Doc said after this surgery he can ride his trike anytime he wants.
He can do anything he wants just slowly.
Not like now with the lifevest on, it's too hot.
He is a very happy Grizzly !


----------



## ricechickie (Jul 14, 2017)

Got my scrubber to clean off the porch.  Got the paint. I'm going with a different color than it was, and I know how I'm picturing it will go with my house color, but you really never know until you start putting it on. 

All I need is a couple of dry days in a row.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 14, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Got back about half an hr. ago from Tucson.
> Good News!
> Finally he will get a defib and pump put in within a week or two.
> It will be outpatient surgery, take less than 2 hrs. and I take him home the same day.
> ...



I'm glad you got good news.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 14, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Got back about half an hr. ago from Tucson.
> ...



Us too.
It's been a long 7 months but he has stabilized with 24.5 strength, so now we go forward. 
That battery is really something, self powered.
Technology has really advanced in the heart field.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 14, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Very early morning hello!
> 
> We will be leaving in an hr.  for heart Doc. Appt.
> Finally we might see what's next.
> I'll  check in later today or tomorrow to let ya'll  know what's going on.


Good luck to both of you, Peach!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 14, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Got back about half an hr. ago from Tucson.
> Good News!
> Finally he will get a defib and pump put in within a week or two.
> It will be outpatient surgery, take less than 2 hrs. and I take him home the same day.
> ...



Great news indeed.  The battery is internal?  Dana had to carry hers with her--a big heavy thing that had to be charged with electricity ever so often.  But it was probably preferable to the life vest.  And if your hubby doesn't even have to have that, oh my, what a blessing.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 14, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Got back about half an hr. ago from Tucson.
> ...



Yes it is!!!!    
The Doc said it's the newest technology and it comes with a phone that he keeps on the night stand and it monitors everything while he's sleeping.
He said it automatically updates all the apps and info. for the battery.
It's  amazing.
When they start the procedure they test him to see if he is allergic to it. Some people are.
If that's the case he will get a different kind put in with a very light battery like a cell phone size.
The one he has now weighs 3 pounds.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 14, 2017)

Its a quarter to five in the morning and I can't sleep. I have been laying awake for over an hour so I got up and had a cup of tea, and decided to surf the web.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 15, 2017)

Bad day in Waikiki -  while enroute back to the hotel from visiting the USS Arizona Memorial, I watched a 5 alarm blaze in a high rise that killed 3 and injured 16.  It was an awful fire and was burning on the 22 to the 27th floor.  Not a good day here.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 15, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Great news there Peach, I'm happy for ya'll.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 15, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Its a quarter to five in the morning and I can't sleep. I have been laying awake for over an hour so I got up and had a cup of tea, and decided to surf the web.



Maybe a nice nap later then?  Though I find if I have a short night and just tough it out the next day, I usually have a better night the next night.  If I nap for more than a few minutes, I'm up into all hours in the night.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 15, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Bad day in Waikiki -  while enroute back to the hotel from visiting the USS Arizona Memorial, I watched a 5 alarm blaze in a high rise that killed 3 and injured 16.  It was an awful fire and was burning on the 22 to the 27th floor.  Not a good day here.



Oh that is not a good thing BBD.  

3 dead, 4 seriously injured in 5-alarm blaze at Honolulu highrise

I do hope otherwise you and the Mrs. are having a great time.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 15, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



That is awesome.  Like a super sophisticated pacemaker but much more then.


----------



## 007 (Jul 15, 2017)

Some fireworks tonight at a nearby town. Hoping I can make it but my stomach is acting up.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 15, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



I somehow missed this post Nosmo.

Always a concern when they can't tell you exactly what or where it hurts.  Hope she gets well quickly.  You might want to visit your vet for a quick exam though.  If she has damaged or snapped a ligament in a knee it won't get well without help.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 15, 2017)

Interesting day here in Honolulu.  This morning went shopping at the Navy Exchange with Mrs. BBD in tow.  Bought her a very pretty ring for putting up with me and my antics for the last 25 years.  Came back to the hotel and went swimming at Waikiki Beach.  I have sunburned eyeballs!  Never seen so many pretty (and young) girls in bikini bathing suits in my entire life.  Wow.  Maybe I should consider moving here.  You don't see anything like that in the cornfields where I live.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 15, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Interesting day here in Honolulu.  This morning went shopping at the Navy Exchange with Mrs. BBD in tow.  Bought her a very pretty ring for putting up with me and my antics for the last 25 years.  Came back to the hotel and went swimming at Waikiki Beach.  I have sunburned eyeballs!  Never seen so many pretty (and young) girls in bikini bathing suits in my entire life.  Wow.  Maybe I should consider moving here.  You don't see anything like that in the cornfields where I live.



 

But did you wear the red, blue, or black thong or speedo BBD?  Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## ricechickie (Jul 15, 2017)

Well, my porch is cleaned, scraped, and ready to be painted. Unfortunately, all that prep work strained my rotator cuff. I was looking for a couple of dry days, but now I can't picture using this shoulder to do much of anything. Ice, rest, and Advil.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 15, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Interesting day here in Honolulu.  This morning went shopping at the Navy Exchange with Mrs. BBD in tow.  Bought her a very pretty ring for putting up with me and my antics for the last 25 years.  Came back to the hotel and went swimming at Waikiki Beach.  I have sunburned eyeballs!  Never seen so many pretty (and young) girls in bikini bathing suits in my entire life.  Wow.  Maybe I should consider moving here.  You don't see anything like that in the cornfields where I live.


How ya gonna keep 'em down on the farm after they've seen Waikiki?

Did you buy a loud Hawaiian shirt to show off back home?  Don't spare the hula girls and the pineapples!

Time of your life, kid!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 16, 2017)

To satisfy a few minds...  Well, I proudly slipped into the black speedo (with the help of a crowbar to help me get it on).  I came out of the bathroom and announced to Mrs. BBD that I was ready to go swimming at the beach.  She laughed for 15 minutes and announced that she wasn't going anywhere with me dressed like that and out of her suitcase she pulled out my 20 year old bathing suit that hung down nearly to my knees and insisted that I go put it on.  So no speedo - in fact, she tossed them all in the trashcan.  Can't figure out why but she just burst out laughing uncontrollably all afternoon and even while we were eating supper.  I guess that somebody must have told her a joke or something.

I have not bought one of those wild Hawaiian shirts as of yet.  I can't imagine going out into public wearing something like that back home in the wilds of Ogle County, Illinois.  People there would look at me like I had lobsters coming out of my ears.  I did look at several at the Navy Exchange earlier today but I just couldn't take the plunge.  They are a bit much for my style of dress.

Hula girls - haven't seen any of those yet but will next week when we go to a place that will be cooking a pig in the ground, dancing around with fire sticks, playing Hawaiian music, and the like.  They will be carrying on like the red necks back home do when they get really drunk at a pig picking.

Plan to take Mrs. BBD out on one of those sunset dinner cruises.  Speaking of which, I have seen the place where they filmed Gilligan's Island as the boat left for their 3 hour cruise.  I have seen Dog the Bounty Hunter's original office, I have seen the place where Hawaii Five O was filmed in a couple of locations, the ice cream shop that Obama worked at, where he lived at here in Hawaii, where he went to high school and a few other things that don't come to mind at the present time.  Here is a little trivia for you.
On the TV Show, Gilligan's Island the boat was named the "Minnow".  Most people would think it was named after the small bait fish - a minnow but it wasn't.  It was named after some Hollywood guy who's last name was Minnow that didn't like the show and wanted it cancelled.  The thing that I always thought was so odd about Gilligan's Island is that the "professor" could make a radio out of a coconut but with all of that wisdom couldn't fix the boat!

I've rambled on long enough.  More later as it is 0200, Central Time back home and nobody is awake right now to read my ramblings.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 16, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> Well, my porch is cleaned, scraped, and ready to be painted. Unfortunately, all that prep work strained my rotator cuff. I was looking for a couple of dry days, but now I can't picture using this shoulder to do much of anything. Ice, rest, and Advil.



Oh shoot.  You and Ringel both coming down with rotator cuff injuries the same week.  Hope it's not catching, but also hope for a speedy recovery for you both.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 16, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> To satisfy a few minds...  Well, I proudly slipped into the black speedo (with the help of a crowbar to help me get it on).  I came out of the bathroom and announced to Mrs. BBD that I was ready to go swimming at the beach.  She laughed for 15 minutes and announced that she wasn't going anywhere with me dressed like that and out of her suitcase she pulled out my 20 year old bathing suit that hung down nearly to my knees and insisted that I go put it on.  So no speedo - in fact, she tossed them all in the trashcan.  Can't figure out why but she just burst out laughing uncontrollably all afternoon and even while we were eating supper.  I guess that somebody must have told her a joke or something.
> 
> I have not bought one of those wild Hawaiian shirts as of yet.  I can't imagine going out into public wearing something like that back home in the wilds of Ogle County, Illinois.  People there would look at me like I had lobsters coming out of my ears.  I did look at several at the Navy Exchange earlier today but I just couldn't take the plunge.  They are a bit much for my style of dress.
> 
> ...



It sound wonderful.  But darn, we were all anticipating photos of that speedo.  Oh well.  Mrs. BBD probably knows best. 

As for the Hawaiian shirts, I do understand your dilemma.  I almost never wear florals but I bought a shirt awhile back with big bright flowers on it.  And I feel so self conscious in it, like I am wearing a huge neon flashing sign, when I wear it in public.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 16, 2017)

Our monsoon season has finally kicked in full blast ,here in our neck of the woods.

It rained hard last night ,but it was wonderful to get our long needed rains.

I was exhausted yesterday from the Tucson trip friday, so I napped off and on and got caught up on some much needed sleep. Neither one of us has slept well since Jan. as he gets up around 1:00 a.m. every night since he came home.

It's so much easier when there is finally a goal. 

Once he gets rid of the battery he will be able to sleep better.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## 007 (Jul 16, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Interesting day here in Honolulu.  This morning went shopping at the Navy Exchange with Mrs. BBD in tow.  Bought her a very pretty ring for putting up with me and my antics for the last 25 years.  Came back to the hotel and went swimming at Waikiki Beach.  I have sunburned eyeballs!  Never seen so many pretty (and young) girls in bikini bathing suits in my entire life.  Wow.  Maybe I should consider moving here.  You don't see anything like that in the cornfields where I live.


I hear that. Back here in Podunk, WI it's much the same. Not much for a single guy around. You go into one of the many bars here in town, yeah, it's Wisconsin, we have more bars than anything else, there's usually a dozen guys and not a female in sight, unless the bartender happens to be female. I swear that if an out-of-towner stopped in, he/she would swear they were in a gay bar... no lie... (_by male count, not mannerisms_.)


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## saveliberty (Jul 16, 2017)

Today was the MENSA test.  I have a blue number two pencil with MENSA stamped into it and about a week's wait for results.  I wonder how long it takes to grow my brain in a petridish?


----------



## peach174 (Jul 16, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Interesting day here in Honolulu.  This morning went shopping at the Navy Exchange with Mrs. BBD in tow.  Bought her a very pretty ring for putting up with me and my antics for the last 25 years.  Came back to the hotel and went swimming at Waikiki Beach.  I have sunburned eyeballs!  Never seen so many pretty (and young) girls in bikini bathing suits in my entire life.  Wow.  Maybe I should consider moving here.  You don't see anything like that in the cornfields where I live.




My Hubbie says you can always sculpture the corn !


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 16, 2017)

Good day on vacation here in State number 50.  Went to church this morning and it was really nice.  Lively crowd of believers.  Afterwards went to a place called Goofy's for lunch.  It was so-so.  Going out to supper at a really nice steak place.  After lunch Mrs. BBD wanted to stop at this little gift shop to look around a bit so we did.  I ended up buying a couple or terrifically loud neckties that very closely resemble those wild Hawaiian shirts.  I figure they will be good for a conversation starter whenever I wear them.  Came back to the hotel and spent the biggest part of the afternoon at the pool.  My, my, my - plenty of eye candy there.  After supper tonight will spend the evening planning out next weeks adventures.  Want to go visit a pineapple farm, sunset dinner cruise, and a whole host of other stuff.  At the rate things cost over here I may be eating hot dogs for the next 4 months after I get home!  Having fun though.  I'd post some pictures but ever since they changed the format for this board I have been unable to figure out how to post pictures so no pictures to share.  More later.  Oh, had some poi.  It really wasn't that bad but I wouldn't want a steady diet of it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 16, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Kat & Mr. Kat in transition,
Hossfly's knee surgery,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana!!!! (Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant.)
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ringel's injured shoulder,
ricechickie's injured shoulder
And for our job hunters.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, SFC Ollie, AgainSheila, Ridgerunner, and all others we hope will return.

_Sunset over Honolulu



_


----------



## ricechickie (Jul 17, 2017)

My shoulder is a bit better. I hope to start painting tomorrow early.

My parents are in town, and I will have to sneak away to regain focus and sanity once in a while.  I love them, but they are a bit ......much.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 17, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> My shoulder is a bit better. I hope to start painting tomorrow early.
> 
> My parents are in town, and I will have to sneak away to regain focus and sanity once in a while.  I love them, but they are a bit ......much.



I suppose we all have a relative and/or friend or two that we love dearly but have to deal with in smaller doses.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 17, 2017)

There's a new and different sound mixed into the usual neighborhood din this morning.  Along with the barking dogs and broken mufflers and the occasional back up beeper, this Monday morning features a high school band drum section.

The Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate is a stone's throw from the high school so I am on the fifty yard line, as it were, for marching band practice.  While the football team runs wind sprints and pushes tackling dummies up and down the field at the high school track, the Mighty Potters Marching Band readies itself on the high school baseball diamond.  

I was lucky in high school.  I played varsity football two years until a knee injury sidelined me in my Junior year.  Then I played first trumpet then first sousaphone in the high school band.  I graduated in 1975 which means I did not have to perform the theme from _Rocky_.  That song would have killed me.  So, as I said, I was lucky.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 17, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Good day on vacation here in State number 50.  Went to church this morning and it was really nice.  Lively crowd of believers.  Afterwards went to a place called Goofy's for lunch.  It was so-so.  Going out to supper at a really nice steak place.  After lunch Mrs. BBD wanted to stop at this little gift shop to look around a bit so we did.  I ended up buying a couple or terrifically loud neckties that very closely resemble those wild Hawaiian shirts.  I figure they will be good for a conversation starter whenever I wear them.  Came back to the hotel and spent the biggest part of the afternoon at the pool.  My, my, my - plenty of eye candy there.  After supper tonight will spend the evening planning out next weeks adventures.  Want to go visit a pineapple farm, sunset dinner cruise, and a whole host of other stuff.  At the rate things cost over here I may be eating hot dogs for the next 4 months after I get home!  Having fun though.  I'd post some pictures but ever since they changed the format for this board I have been unable to figure out how to post pictures so no pictures to share.  More later.  Oh, had some poi.  It really wasn't that bad but I wouldn't want a steady diet of it.


I've heard about an ice cream stand smewhere in Hawaii that serves ice cream with beans, of all things!  Some joint with a Japanese name.

Beans coated with sugar on the bottom, ice cream then shaved ice colored by tropical flavors on top.  Sounds both exotic and familiar enough to give it a whirl.

Have fun and apply more sunscreen.

Flavors


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 17, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> There's a new and different sound mixed into the usual neighborhood din this morning.  Along with the barking dogs and broken mufflers and the occasional back up beeper, this Monday morning features a high school band drum section.
> 
> The Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate is a stone's throw from the high school so I am on the fifty yard line, as it were, for marching band practice.  While the football team runs wind sprints and pushes tackling dummies up and down the field at the high school track, the Mighty Potters Marching Band readies itself on the high school baseball diamond.
> 
> I was lucky in high school.  I played varsity football two years until a knee injury sidelined me in my Junior year.  Then I played first trumpet then first sousaphone in the high school band.  I graduated in 1975 which means I did not have to perform the theme from _Rocky_.  That song would have killed me.  So, as I said, I was lucky.



I played trumpet too until my senior year when they needed a baritone player so I got promoted or demoted depending on one's perspective.  I did place 3rd chair in the baritone section at All State though so I must have not been terrible.

When still playing trumpet though, the Rocky theme included a great score for trumpet and I would have loved it.  The liveliest things we ever got to play in marching band were various parts of Sousa marches.

Truth be known though, I hated marching band and only tolerated it so I could be in the concert band that I loved.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 17, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> There's a new and different sound mixed into the usual neighborhood din this morning.  Along with the barking dogs and broken mufflers and the occasional back up beeper, this Monday morning features a high school band drum section.
> 
> The Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate is a stone's throw from the high school so I am on the fifty yard line, as it were, for marching band practice.  While the football team runs wind sprints and pushes tackling dummies up and down the field at the high school track, the Mighty Potters Marching Band readies itself on the high school baseball diamond.
> 
> I was lucky in high school.  I played varsity football two years until a knee injury sidelined me in my Junior year.  Then I played first trumpet then first sousaphone in the high school band.  I graduated in 1975 which means I did not have to perform the theme from _Rocky_.  That song would have killed me.  So, as I said, I was lucky.



This may be the first time I've seen playing the sousaphone and lucky used together.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 17, 2017)

Well, I'm rid of the cane again. The foot is pain free and undamaged. I still sleep with my leg elevated to relieve swelling from the knee injury and I could get into my dress cowboy boots in the morning, but likely would never get them back off.
I woke up just before 8 this morning. Once I was cogent, I decided to head to the kitchen to make coffee. I swung my legs over the side of the bed and the TV went dark. None of the familiar blue LEDs on various electronic gadgets were lit. I used an app on my phone to turn on a lamp and got no reaction.
Panic set in as I realized there would be no coffee and driving to Doc Holliday's to make coffee there would put all of Foley in extreme danger as me attempting to operate a motor vehicle without sufficient caffeine in my system is incredibly dangerous, though, I've been told, fun to watch.
I laid back down, defeated and rather despondent.
15 minutes passed and desperation surpassed discretion. I figured I had a 60% shot of making the bar alive and my compassion for my fellow man had waned. I sat up and began putting on pants. 
From the kitchen came a beep and I could see light from the recessed LED lighting in the kitchen through the open door. Electronic gadgets began coming back to life and I realized that Foley and maybe the entire Gulf Coast was safe.
So far I have pants, have finished my first cup of coffee and apparently, the ability to communicate with the public. One more cup of coffee and a shower and it's hello world.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 17, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Well, I'm rid of the cane again. The foot is pain free and undamaged. I still sleep with my leg elevated to relieve swelling from the knee injury and I could get into my dress cowboy boots in the morning, but likely would never get them back off.
> I woke up just before 8 this morning. Once I was cogent, I decided to head to the kitchen to make coffee. I swung my legs over the side of the bed and the TV went dark. None of the familiar blue LEDs on various electronic gadgets were lit. I used an app on my phone to turn on a lamp and got no reaction.
> Panic set in as I realized there would be no coffee and driving to Doc Holliday's to make coffee there would put all of Foley in extreme danger as me attempting to operate a motor vehicle without sufficient caffeine in my system is incredibly dangerous, though, I've been told, fun to watch.
> I laid back down, defeated and rather despondent.
> ...



We have to love it. . .and you. . .Ernie.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 17, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > There's a new and different sound mixed into the usual neighborhood din this morning.  Along with the barking dogs and broken mufflers and the occasional back up beeper, this Monday morning features a high school band drum section.
> ...


Aside from the drum section the sousaphone section is the hardest working group in a marching band.

At an Independence Day parade in the steel town of Mingo Junction, Ohio (just down the Ohio River from Steubenville) our sousaphone section suffered one case of heat exhaustion and two cases of dehydration!  We took casualties!


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 17, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



I have friends who played in the school band, but that was never for me.  I was in bands, but never school bands.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 17, 2017)

Dining tonight with the Captain aboard the Star of Honolulu.  Leaves the pier at 1730.  Shift colors, underway!!!  Being a retired sailor, I love the sea.  Maybe when I get back home I'll rush down to the Navy recruiter's office and see if I can sign back up.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 17, 2017)

Major t-storm just moved right over the house, now if the rain would only continue for another hour.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 17, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Major t-storm just moved right over the house, now if the rain would only continue for another hour.......



How's the shoulder doing?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 17, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Dining tonight with the Captain aboard the Star of Honolulu.  Leaves the pier at 1730.  Shift colors, underway!!!  Being a retired sailor, I love the sea.  Maybe when I get back home I'll rush down to the Navy recruiter's office and see if I can sign back up.



Reminds me of a story.

We have a close relative whose brother-in-law is manager of a major port authority of Carnival Cruise Lines.  So of course when we have cruised it has been on Carnival and those cruises usually come with some very nice perks courtesy of that important person with Carnival.

So some years ago--roughly 10--we took a week's Caribbean island cruise out of Galveston to Jamaica, Grand Cayman, and Cozumel.  Since we were traveling alone, we were assigned to a table with a pleasant elderly couple, a young couple on their honey moon who were delightful and we are still Facebook friends with, and a couple who thought they were God's gift to humanity, better educated than anybody else, smarter than everybody else, and certainly way more important than any of us and who monopolized every conversation..

We suffered through a couple of nights of insufferable patronization, condescension, and just plain insults.  The third night was formal night, and we had just sat down and were already hearing the guy drone on and on when a ship steward came to our table and informed Hombre and me that we were invited to dine at the Captain's table.

The next night only the two pleasant couples were at our regular table.  They confessed that after we left, they had both gone on and on about how important we were and how special to be invited to the captain's table, etc. etc.  The obnoxious couple left without ordering and didn't come back.  Nor did they come back for the rest of the trip.

The other two couples went together and sent flowers to our stateroom.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Major t-storm just moved right over the house, now if the rain would only continue for another hour.......



We have them about this time too each night.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Major t-storm just moved right over the house, now if the rain would only continue for another hour.......
> ...


It's doing...... "interestingly......"  One thing the doctor told me was if I slept with my arm over my head it wouldn't hurt as the rotator cuff muscles would be in a relaxed position, it hurt every time I tried that.  Last night at some point during the night I rolled over on my left shoulder, woke up this morning with the whole arm hurting, as I got up and tried to work it out there was another popping noise and the pain went away.  Not only was the pain gone (temporarily) I could actually raise my arm without pain.  What I'm thinking is the shoulder was partially dislocated and finally popped back into place this morning, of course it's now sore and has been all day long but not painful like it has been these last few days.  Been icing it since.


----------



## ricechickie (Jul 17, 2017)

Since today stayed dry, and shoulder is holding up, I decided, visitors or no, I had my two to three dry days to paint the front porch. And since my visitors were Mom and Dad, Dad decided to help.  It was very nice, actually. And I have a surprise of kittens under my porch!  We were sort of working around the corner, and 4-5 fluffy mewing kittens came out from under the freshly painted steps. My dad said, "uh oh" and I squealed, "oh look at you cute little babies!" And then they went back into hiding.

I hope we can get them to get good homes. This neighborhood doesn't need anymore feral cats.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 18, 2017)

Over the last two weeks we have had two hawk visitations, the first one was a hawk chasing a bird through the back yard, the small bird flew into one of the arborvitaes and the hawk landed in the apple tree to wait the bird out.  The small bird flew out the back side of the arborvitae where the hawk couldn't see it and escaped.  The second one I saw the aftermath of a kill, feathers and down all over the ground at the corner of the house with more feathers and down up on the chimney where the hawk decided to eat it's catch.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 18, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Over the last two weeks we have had two hawk visitations, the first one was a hawk chasing a bird through the back yard, the small bird flew into one of the arborvitaes and the hawk landed in the apple tree to wait the bird out.  The small bird flew out the back side of the arborvitae where the hawk couldn't see it and escaped.  The second one I saw the aftermath of a kill, feathers and down all over the ground at the corner of the house with more feathers and down up on the chimney where the hawk decided to eat it's catch.


Pop's hobby was reading.  He didn't golf, fish, hunt, work with wood nor clay nor paints.  We never knew what Pop had read so buying him gifts of books never worked out.

One Christmas Pop said he might like a bird feeder for the west lawn at the Big House.  That opened the flood gates and Pop got bird feeders for that Christmas, the next Father's Day and his birthday.  Bird feeders festooned the lawns and soon Pop was keen on bird watching.  Finches, Nut Hatches, Jays, Cardinals and Titmice were all over the grounds Andy under Pop's binocular aided view.

One fine spring day a Blue Jay sat at a suet cake encrusted with black sunflower seeds.  As he munched away a Cooper's Hawk swooped down from the Sugar Maple not thirty feet away.  The suet begat the Jay and the Jay begat the Hawk.  It tore that Jay stem to stern as Pop watched in rapt fascination.

When Mom came into the kitchen where Pop was watching nature play its cruel game she was horrified!

"Just like Marlin Perkin's Wild Kingdom!" said Pop with a small bit of glee.

We were told no more bird feeders by my gentle mother.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 18, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



And this is where I can get so angry at the medical profession. There was a time when a good doctor would have done an xray, identified the dislocation, and fixed it on the spot.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 18, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Over the last two weeks we have had two hawk visitations, the first one was a hawk chasing a bird through the back yard, the small bird flew into one of the arborvitaes and the hawk landed in the apple tree to wait the bird out.  The small bird flew out the back side of the arborvitae where the hawk couldn't see it and escaped.  The second one I saw the aftermath of a kill, feathers and down all over the ground at the corner of the house with more feathers and down up on the chimney where the hawk decided to eat it's catch.
> ...


The wife saw the hawk again this morning chasing a grey dove.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 18, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


They did x-rays, unfortunately x-rays don't show everything and based on my complaint and nothing very obvious in the x-rays it was determined that the injury was a possible rotator cuff tear.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 18, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Those are mourning doves, very prolific  year round here and in the lower elevations of the Sandia and Manazano mountains.  If you have a lot of trees and shrubbery on your property they probably have a nest or two there.

It was interesting that the scrub jays on the mountain harrassed and bullied all the smaller birds up there, but they couldn't bully the mourning doves who got along with everything but them.  If the jays got too obnoxious, the doves would run them off allowing the little birds to go to the feeders unmolested.

But it was interesting.  Everybody--jays, sparrows, buntings, chickadees, grosbeaks, finches, doves, etc. would go flat to the ground or flatten out on the deck when the shadow of the golden eagles passed over them.  Only the hummingbirds didn't seem to be concerned.  I guess they figured they were too little to be interesting to the  eagles or too quick for the eagles to catch.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 18, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


We had those doves down in El Paso, one was especially nasty but primarily towards other doves.  That one tried to get mean with one of the male pigeons and got it's ass handed to it.......


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 18, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


The mourning doves coo gently here too.  Mom currently has a nesting pair at the Big House.  She has named them George and Gracie.

I've told this story before, but it bears repeating.  

When I lived on the sunny coast of west Florida, Sarasota to be specific, I had a project mapping a garbage dump.  It was all bright lights and glamor at that point in my career.  The dump was a cone shaped mound that rose more than 100 feet from the billiard table like terrain.  The top of the mound was perpetually covered with scavenging sea gulls.  They picked through the disposable diapers and frozen dinner containers and placed a patina of gull guano all over the dump.

There was a pair of Bald Eagles who built an aerie in the tall yellow leaf pines surrounding the site.  We found the nest by looking at the ground around the base of the trees.  Once we found a mess of fish bones, gull bones, eagle down and poop, we knew which tree contained their aerie.  We diligently placed caution tape around a fifty foot diameter ring around the tree to help preserve the nest.

Every day, three of four times a day, one of the eagles would take Wing and swoop low across the convention of gulls.  The sea gulls weren't dummies.  They sensed the flight of the eagles and would split as soon as possible.  It looked to me like someone was opening a zipper on a gull sweater.  They flew off with due haste as they knew any one of them might just become lunch.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 18, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I have an icon to a southwest Florida bald eagle cam on my desktop.  It is idle right now because the last eaglet left the premises to resettle probably up north somewhere on May 2.

Harriet and M-1, mom and dad, are still in the area but enjoying the summer for now.  They will shore up the huge nest, 90 feet above the ground, this fall and the new eaglet or eaglets will hatch probably in November or December.  M-1 is Harriet's second mate.  Her first husband, Ozzie, died two or three years ago.  But they are a great pair and good parents taking turns incubating the eggs and hunting--the hunter brings food back to whoever is on the nest.  And once the eaglets hatch, they have to work from dawn to dusk to keep the hungry little ones fed along with themselves.  Bald eagles mate for life and are monogamous unless no offspring result from the union in which case they go their separate ways and seek out new mates.

If ya'll will remind me, I'll post the link to the eagle cam this fall if anybody is interested in watching.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 18, 2017)

The little one is at some sort of Bible camp this week.  It gives me time to study for my upcoming A&P exam, but it also leaves me without anyone to tickle.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 18, 2017)

Vacation Bible school was a great treat when I was a little shaver.  We learned the stories of Daniel in the lion's den, Noah and the ark, Samson and Delilah (my personal favorite) and Moses and Rames.

We also learned to eat paste, rock hard ginger snaps, weak orange drink and when it was nap time.  I remember spinning tall tales of heroism about my uncles, none of which were true.  I have refined my story telling technique since then and always tell tales with at least the patina of truth.

Today's Vacation Bible schools seem to be prepackaged affairs with themes and set curriculums. The local churches have shown pity on the volunteer mothers who man the Bible schools providing them with learning aids and coloring books set to fulfill the assigned theme.  

In 1964 we had a lively discussion about the World's Fair in New York City.  One of my teachers had gone and came back to East Liverpool with the coolest World's Fair swag.  I instantly became a fan of the Big Apple, but I did not visit Oz on the Hudson until I was in high school.  By then, of course, New York had become some place to be warned about.  But that seedy aspect only fertilized my imagination.  By 1973, I was hooked.

Another day we found out that the church playground had not been properly maintained as the sliding board was just a rusted sheet of steel and the wooden seats on the swing set were full of splinters.  Alas, no more outdoor time for the kids that summer.  But the church Deacons pitched in that autumn and by October there was outdoor space for the Sunday school teachers to air out the squirming giggle of bored children.

Of course today's kids don't know what they are missing with inedible paste served up during craft time and a structured Vacation Bible school.  I hope that they enjoy it as much as I did fifty five years ago.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 18, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Vacation Bible school was a great treat when I was a little shaver.  We learned the stories of Daniel in the lion's den, Noah and the ark, Samson and Delilah (my personal favorite) and Moses and Rames.
> 
> We also learned to eat paste, rock hard ginger snaps, weak orange drink and when it was nap time.  I remember spinning tall tales of heroism about my uncles, none of which were true.  I have refined my story telling technique since then and always tell tales with at least the patina of truth.
> 
> ...



I will have to admit that the Vacation Bible School, pretty much mandatory in my childhood church,  isn't one of my fondest memories.  I was bored silly with the crafts and projects that rarely resulted in anything anybody would appreciate or want to keep.  It was somewhat more bearable when I graduated to be an older kid and teacher's helper, but it still didn't enthuse or inspire me.

Now if we had built bird houses or something like that. . .but. . .

And in all these years since, my only contribution to VBS is baking cookies, cup cakes and/or brownies to distribute as treats during the week and/or contributing to the costs plus sending my own kids.  But I always saw the VBS director as a sacrificial lamb no doubt slated for sainthood, and the teachers and helpers as remarkable people which I had no desire to emulate.


----------



## ricechickie (Jul 18, 2017)

My dad and I finished painting the porch this morning, put everything away, washed up, went out to admire our handiwork, and then noticed the spots we missed.  The spindles of my porch railing are curvy, fiddly little things, and it's easy to miss a crease or crevice when painting them.

Hopefully later this afternoon I can fix all that.

(I had to edit because my phone interpreted my use of "fiddly" as "cuddly."  I pictured myself hugging and cooing over the porch railing.)


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 18, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> My dad and I finished painting the porch this morning, put everything away, washed up, went out to admire our handiwork, and then noticed the spots we missed.  The spindles of my porch railing are curvy, fiddly little things, and it's easy to miss a crease or crevice when painting them.
> 
> Hopefully later this afternoon I can fix all that.
> 
> (I had to edit because my phone interpreted my use of "fiddly" as "cuddly."  I pictured myself hugging and cooing over the porch railing.)



I have enough problem with autocorrect on my computer and various software I use.  But the phone and texting or posting is the positive worse.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 18, 2017)

Dining aboard the Star of Honolulu last night was great!  Here's what we were served:
Drinks!  All you cared to partake.  I had a couple of Buds.  Then came the food:
They started off with Summer Canapés - Sun-dried tomato and boursin cheese crisps, Sesame Shrimp Herb Pastry, and Grecian Hummus atop English Cucumber followed by Chilled Corn and Avocado Crema Soup followed by Fresh Kampala Tomatoes and Green Papaya Salad, crispy pork rinds, micro greens and white balsamic soy vinaigrette.  Then came the Air-Flown in live Maine Lobster with sautéed baby cabbage, garlic chips and beurre blanc.  The Intermezzo was raspberry rose sorbet.  Then along came the Highest Grade Prime Tenderloin of Beef (most tender steak I have ever eaten!!!) with seared foie gras, medley of summer vegetables, potato puree and demi-glace.  They followed that up with Lilikoi Mango Cheesecake with yuzu orange blossom sorbet, matcha green tea macaron and fresh fruits.  I was stuffed.  The Captain was a delightful fellow and if he eats like this every trip out he takes I'm sure that pretty soon he will weigh 400 pounds!  After dining Mrs. BBD and I danced to the nice music being played and I showed them all some of my finest "old school" moves.  Then we went outside and took in the view of Honolulu after dark.  It was a very nice time and a most enjoyable evening.

This afternoon at 2:15 we are heading down to the Polynesian Cultural Center to take it all in and attend the luau there tonight.  Should be fun.

There's talk of a tropical storm nearby.  Hope it doesn't hit us.  If it does we will honker down and take it all in stride.  Can't do anything about the weather - at least I can't.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 18, 2017)

This talk of hawks and eagles reminded me that I saw our resident great horned owl Sunday about dusk. I'm assuming he/she is one of the pair that I first saw up in back of my property 5 years ago. The one I saw was likely the female since it was huge. It was just above the utility poles as I drove up the road so I have a fairly good point of reference. I judge the wing span as ca. 48".


----------



## Kat (Jul 18, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > My dad and I finished painting the porch this morning, put everything away, washed up, went out to admire our handiwork, and then noticed the spots we missed.  The spindles of my porch railing are curvy, fiddly little things, and it's easy to miss a crease or crevice when painting them.
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 18, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Dining aboard the Star of Honolulu last night was great!  Here's what we were served:
> Drinks!  All you cared to partake.  I had a couple of Buds.  Then came the food:
> They started off with Summer Canapés - Sun-dried tomato and boursin cheese crisps, Sesame Shrimp Herb Pastry, and Grecian Hummus atop English Cucumber followed by Chilled Corn and Avocado Crema Soup followed by Fresh Kampala Tomatoes and Green Papaya Salad, crispy pork rinds, micro greens and white balsamic soy vinaigrette.  Then came the Air-Flown in live Maine Lobster with sautéed baby cabbage, garlic chips and beurre blanc.  The Intermezzo was raspberry rose sorbet.  Then along came the Highest Grade Prime Tenderloin of Beef (most tender steak I have ever eaten!!!) with seared foie gras, medley of summer vegetables, potato puree and demi-glace.  They followed that up with Lilikoi Mango Cheesecake with yuzu orange blossom sorbet, matcha green tea macaron and fresh fruits.  I was stuffed.  The Captain was a delightful fellow and if he eats like this every trip out he takes I'm sure that pretty soon he will weigh 400 pounds!  After dining Mrs. BBD and I danced to the nice music being played and I showed them all some of my finest "old school" moves.  Then we went outside and took in the view of Honolulu after dark.  It was a very nice time and a most enjoyable evening.
> 
> ...


You're going to honker down........?  Is that the yankee version of hunker down.......?

............


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 18, 2017)

The wife had a job interview this afternoon for a part time job in NE, something for now until we get properly settled.  On the trip back saw the Swiss Alps Bakery and had to stop........ big mistake that we won't be making again anytime soon.  We picked up some pop overs, carrot cake and tres leches cake......... single servings each.  I just finished the leche......  OMG was it good!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 19, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Kat & Mr. Kat in transition,
Hossfly's knee surgery,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana!!!! (Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant.)
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Ringel's injured shoulder,
ricechickie's injured shoulder
And for our job hunters.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, SFC Ollie, AgainSheila, Ridgerunner, and all others we hope will return.

_Desert monsoon sunset



_


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 19, 2017)

Hey BBD!

Monk Seals, jellyfish and king tides...  They say timing in life is everything, and what is a vacay without a few complications... Its been 35+ years since I was at the Polynesian Culture Center, but I appreciated it most over all the other touristy things. We lived in a beach house a couple of miles away from PCC in a little burg called Hauula for a 2 years back in the 80's... Hope you are enjoying the Aloha State...





Warning for beachgoers as jellyfish influx hits the south shores


----------



## ricechickie (Jul 19, 2017)

Shoulder is feeling much better. I have full range of motion.  I'm trying not to strain it, but I can do what I need to do.

The kittens under my freshly painted porch are being caught by a Good Samaritan with a trap. She feeds them wet food and waits with a string a few feet away ready to release the door.  She has caught 3 out of the 5.  But mama cat is very skittish.  Hopefully, she will be caught, spayed, and released back outside.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 19, 2017)

Good advice.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 19, 2017)

Droped the wife off this morning where she's doing volunteer work, ran a couple of errands then decided to go to the MVD to look into switching my driver's license over to New Mexico.  No information desk, took a number and an hour and a half later my number was finally called.  They entered all my info in the computer and took my license picture, half an hour later I had to leave to pick up the wife, I'll have to go back tomorrow to actually get my license........  I have never had to wait more than 45 minutes (when the DMV was the busiest in Virginia) for anything especially a driver's license, hell in Texas it only took 20 minutes total.  I could go to one of the MVD expresses but that's an extra $30 out of pocket...........  Amazing, absolutely amazing.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 20, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Droped the wife off this morning where she's doing volunteer work, ran a couple of errands then decided to go to the MVD to look into switching my driver's license over to New Mexico.  No information desk, took a number and an hour and a half later my number was finally called.  They entered all my info in the computer and took my license picture, half an hour later I had to leave to pick up the wife, I'll have to go back tomorrow to actually get my license........  I have never had to wait more than 45 minutes (when the DMV was the busiest in Virginia) for anything especially a driver's license, hell in Texas it only took 20 minutes total.  I could go to one of the MVD expresses but that's an extra $30 out of pocket...........  Amazing, absolutely amazing.........



At the risk of going political in the Coffee Shop, can't say I didn't tell you so.    Even the MVD Express--Wyoming and Paseo--takes appointment times to go through the Driver's License process here.  The New Mexico MVD is the closest thing to government hell we've found so far.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 20, 2017)

About 10 minutes until I take my 4th proctored A&P exam.  Fingers crossed I get another A and can skip the final.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 20, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> About 10 minutes until I take my 4th proctored A&P exam.  Fingers crossed I get another A and can skip the final.



Good luck!!!!!!


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 20, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > About 10 minutes until I take my 4th proctored A&P exam.  Fingers crossed I get another A and can skip the final.
> ...



Well, I'll take that good luck for 2 hours from now.  I scheduled the wrong exam.  I scheduled myself for BIOL 2111, but I am in BIOL 2112.  There's $28 down the tubes.  
I'll take my test at 2:40, instead.


----------



## ricechickie (Jul 20, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Good luck.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 20, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Droped the wife off this morning where she's doing volunteer work, ran a couple of errands then decided to go to the MVD to look into switching my driver's license over to New Mexico.  No information desk, took a number and an hour and a half later my number was finally called.  They entered all my info in the computer and took my license picture, half an hour later I had to leave to pick up the wife, I'll have to go back tomorrow to actually get my license........  I have never had to wait more than 45 minutes (when the DMV was the busiest in Virginia) for anything especially a driver's license, hell in Texas it only took 20 minutes total.  I could go to one of the MVD expresses but that's an extra $30 out of pocket...........  Amazing, absolutely amazing.........
> ...


Just got back from the MVD (everywhere else I've lived has called it the DMV), another hour and a half as they basically put me through the whole process again...........  And that was just for my license.......  The wife needs hers and then we have to register the vehicles, at least I know now to take a picnic lunch and maybe dinner with me next time...........
In Northern Virginia there was a check in/information desk, they asked what you needed to get done then assigned you a specific letter/number code to be called for your specific need.  There were so many people doing licensing, so many doing registration, so many doing titling, etc, it moved relatively quickly.  Even in El Paso there was a check in desk to point you in the right direction and make sure you had everything you needed to complete the process.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 20, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



It's the DDS here in Georgia.  And we have a check-in desk at the one in my town, where you get the letter/number combination.  It's still not a fast process, but the stereotype of the glacially slow DMV didn't come out of nowhere.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 20, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Or. . .you bite the bullet and pay the exorbitant fee to go through the express office. And because neither Hombre nor I are the patient types, we do.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 20, 2017)

Took a tour of the island yesterday and saw some very pretty sites all along the way.  Many, many beautiful beaches.  On one of the beaches there was a mother sea lion laying on the beach and they had her roped off so nobody would bother her or get too close.  She was sleeping and preparing to give birth.  I saw on the 9:00 pm news last night that she gave birth.  Cute little pup she had.  A tropical storm is approaching the island.  Don't know what the impact of that is going to be just yet.  Going to be a slow day for us here today.  Will go out shortly to eat breakfast and then plan to go to the beach.  Having fun.  Aloha.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 20, 2017)

That seemed like a fairly easy exam.  I won't know until later today or tomorrow, but I am pretty confident I got an A, even before any bonus points.    Hopefully that means I can be exempt from the final.....although I already paid for this exam twice because I screwed up, so I won't exactly be saving money if I am exempt.  

Now I just have 2 algebra exams and that's it for proctored exams this semester.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 20, 2017)

My grade was just posted for the A&P exam.  I got 100 without bonus points.    Final exempt!


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 20, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Well, I'm rid of the cane again. The foot is pain free and undamaged. I still sleep with my leg elevated to relieve swelling from the knee injury and I could get into my dress cowboy boots in the morning, but likely would never get them back off.
> I woke up just before 8 this morning. Once I was cogent, I decided to head to the kitchen to make coffee. I swung my legs over the side of the bed and the TV went dark. None of the familiar blue LEDs on various electronic gadgets were lit. I used an app on my phone to turn on a lamp and got no reaction.
> Panic set in as I realized there would be no coffee and driving to Doc Holliday's to make coffee there would put all of Foley in extreme danger as me attempting to operate a motor vehicle without sufficient caffeine in my system is incredibly dangerous, though, I've been told, fun to watch.
> I laid back down, defeated and rather despondent.
> ...



Sorry this took three days, but I was jumpstarting the Millennium Falcon.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 20, 2017)

Crap.  I'm part of a group presentation in my Cultural Diversity class.  We are putting together a PowerPoint presentation, where each of us has to record a speech over our slides in the presentation.  Myself and one other student have had our parts done for a while now.  Our third member, unfortunately, was finishing her recording today.  She emailed me a PowerPoint....but it is broken, containing no audio.  I've tried emailing multiple times, I've posted on the discussion board, but have gotten no response.  I don't know if she's aware there is an issue with her portion, if the problem is on my end, or what.  The project is due at 11:30 PM EST tonight, or just over an hour from now.  I'm thinking I will end up having to turn in the presentation with the third member's audio, and I don't know how that is going to affect my grade.

Very annoying


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 20, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Hawks gotta eat too!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 20, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


What comes around, goes around.  While anecdotal here, we recognize that eagles prey on cats, small dogs, and even baby goats.
eagle feeds eaglets a cat - - Yahoo Video Search Results


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 20, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Yikes!

While I've seen a hawk's shadow send squirrels and chipmunks scurrying, I never worried about my fourteen pound miniature poodle.  But we have Eagles here too nesting out around the state park.

Daisy and I will be sticking close to home.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 20, 2017)

Good morning America, it's 5am British time and I am not sleepy.


----------



## Sbiker (Jul 20, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Good morning America, it's 5am British time and I am not sleepy.



Morning, It's 7 o'clock in Moscow and I'm preparing wheat porridge to eat it with sausages and fermented cabbage and go to job  I intend to visit job early, than usually, because I plan to free my evening... If I wouldn't get an urgent tasks...


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 21, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning America, it's 5am British time and I am not sleepy.
> ...



Hi Sbiker I had a small apple pie and a cup of tea at 5 am. Then went on twitter.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 21, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Yes.  Nature can be so amazing and beautiful and also so heartless and cruel.  When we lived up on the mountain, cats were rare unless they were strictly indoor cats.  Between the eagles, hawks, owls, coyotes, and foxes, only the smartest and savviest survived outdoors.  But some did.  Most of us opted for larger dogs for the same reason.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 21, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I don't think anything over 5 lbs or so has much to worry about from the eagles.  A 14 lb dog is pretty safe from any bird of prey, Even a large great horned owl who can out lift any eagle couldn't carry more than 8 or 9 pounds.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 21, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


From your lips to the bird's ears!

Later today I have to pick up Teddy, my brother's dog and Daisy's 'cousin'. My brother and sister-in-law are off to enjoy a weekend up at Lake Erie.  Daisy's left rear leg is nearly back in order.  I noticed after Wednesday's walk in the park she limped a little.  She really worked it hard chasing squirrels, so yesterday we stayed home and took in the air conditioning.

But I have faith in Teddy's 'sixth sense' innate in animals.  They seem to be sensitive to injuries in other beings be they two or four footed.  I'll ply Teddy with treats and attention to keep him from running Daisy ragged.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 21, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Ewww.  I don't want to watch that video.  I know its no different from anything else a wild meat eater kills, but I am definitely a cat person.  The Florida eagles we watch sometimes bring a small rodent to the nest but mostly bring fish.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 21, 2017)

We're going to see the movie Dunkirk this weekend.  It has gotten good reviews.  I'll let you folks know what we think.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 21, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> We're going to see the movie Dunkirk this weekend.  It has gotten good reviews.  I'll let you folks know what we think.



Please do.  Hombre especially likes historically based war movies and I enjoy them too.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 21, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Hmmm, I dunno, 14 lbs is pretty heavy.  Goat kids are usually around 6 lbs when born.  But when you see an eagle dive and grab a 14-10 lb salmon...well, I guess I'd be cautious if there are eagles about.
When I was deer hunting back East from stands, the squirrels would raise holy hell whenever they spotted me, but like you've noted, as soon as a hawk's shadow passed over, the hairy rats ran for cover and gave some peace.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 21, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Pretty big fish here.



​


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 21, 2017)

Just a little too big to carry.




​


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 21, 2017)

Little girl catches a weeks worth of groceries.




​


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 21, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Yup!  Typical domestic felines stand no chance, small froo-froo dogs, likewise.  That's got to be at least 14 lbs of salmon there, so a fluffy little froo-froo doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 21, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Just a little too big to carry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not if the eagle can kill it.  
Watch at about the five-minute mark when an eagle captures and carries a good-sized kid to its nest.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 21, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



But I bet he/she didn't fly with it. . .I watched some catch the big salmon in Alaska but they swam or dragged it through the water to shore.  Eagles are surprisingly good swimmers.  But again I am no expert on bald eagles.  I just know that a fully grown cat or a dog the size of a big cat or larger doesn't have much, if anything, to fear from the golden eagles or red tails.  Kittens or other small prey, yes.
Lifting Capacity of Eagles - Hancock Wildlife Foundation

A great horned owl now. . .that I would watch but it is highly unlikely they would attack if you're near your pet. . .and they hunt at dusk/night.  They are big birds - 3 to 4 pounds - and it is said they can lift two to three times their weight.  I have not witnessed that though.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 21, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Yup!  Typical domestic felines stand no chance, small froo-froo dogs, likewise.  That's got to be at least 14 lbs of salmon there, so a fluffy little froo-froo doesn't stand a chance.



I have owned cats that took down Blue Jays like they were nothing.


----------



## ricechickie (Jul 21, 2017)

My visit with my parents is winding down.  They are leaving tomorrow morning, and I am sort of relieved.  It will take time to recover and feel like I can be at home in my own house again.  I did try to be a gracious host and not boring, but sometimes I am boring.  I had chores, and that kept my dad kind of busy (he offered to help paint, I never asked), and that helped.

One more week off and I will be back to work half days for two weeks.  Summer camp!


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 21, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> My visit with my parents is winding down.  They are leaving tomorrow morning, and I am sort of relieved.  It will take time to recover and feel like I can be at home in my own house again.  I did try to be a gracious host and not boring, but sometimes I am boring.  I had chores, and that kept my dad kind of busy (he offered to help paint, I never asked), and that helped.
> 
> One more week off and I will be back to work half days for two weeks.  Summer camp!



Sounds like a lot of hot dogs and baked beans with that schedule.


----------



## ricechickie (Jul 21, 2017)

I also have celebrated my kids' birthdays this week.  Twenty and twenty-one years old.  I hugged my daughter today and came away teary-eyed.  I was wishing her dad was still here to see them.  I think of him everyday.  She said, "It's not like it's the first birthday without him."  I said I know, it's stupid and I just get a little teary sometimes......like now.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 21, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Owls are prone to attacking people, too.  
https://video.search.yahoo.com/yhs/...=529f3ecabd2403b272cc963d383ff973&action=view
Eagles RULE!
https://video.search.yahoo.com/yhs/...=96043681ba71134d87885d37d8478f40&action=view


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 21, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Boy!  You're just full of good news tonight!  Owls attacking people put me into a full on Tippi Hendron freak Out!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 21, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> My visit with my parents is winding down.  They are leaving tomorrow morning, and I am sort of relieved.  It will take time to recover and feel like I can be at home in my own house again.  I did try to be a gracious host and not boring, but sometimes I am boring.  I had chores, and that kept my dad kind of busy (he offered to help paint, I never asked), and that helped.
> 
> One more week off and I will be back to work half days for two weeks.  Summer camp!


I start a three-week vacation next week.  Originally, my granddaughters were supposed to be here, but they won't come now until the last week.  I do have plenty to do, including painting and a lot of trim work.  We have to replace the head gasket on Hoezilla (the JD 410 backhoe) before I can get much digging done.  I'd prefer to have "fun" time with the girls, but there is so much to do before the snow flies...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 21, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


We had an owl that attacked many hikers on a local trail.  Not sure whether it had a nest or a hard-on for hikers.  Mostly, people lost their hats, but a few lost hair.  I had an owl scope me out one time when I was bow hunting moose.  It was dusk and I'm sure the bird was just trying to figure out whether I was edible.  Owls are _quiet_!


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 21, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Back in the summer of 1963 Mom took me to the American Theater down besides Islay's on Sixth Street.  There was a movie playing Mom thought may be educational.  A film like the popular Cinerama presentations.  An Audubon film.  Why, it's title is The Birds!  What could go wrong?

Yeah.  It was Alfred Hitchcock's masterpiece.

The film put the hook into a six and a half year old.  I would have insisted on 'and a half'.

I had nightmares of running from the playground on St. John Street with crows tearing my flesh, sparrows cascading by the hundreds down the chimney and out into the living room.  A few months later, I saw another movie with Suzanne Pleshette.  I was fobsmaxked!  "I saw you dead!" I cried in my mind.

That, and subsequent grizzy encounters with birds has put me off poultry for fifty five years.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## peach174 (Jul 22, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Yes owls are very quiet , then you hear the whoosh of the wings too late, got hair.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 22, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



I suppose an owl would attack if she felt her nest was threatened but I have not had that experience.  We have been chased by eagles who thought we were too close to the nest.  And we watched as Harriet and M-1 successfully fought off birds of prey who went after their eaglet.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 22, 2017)

I'm down to 1 last proctored exam for the semester.  It appears that the proctor site also refunded me for the A&P I session I mistakenly scheduled.  

Now I just have to hope my algebra final becomes available soon.  I have to take it Wed or Thur, it's not on the proctor site yet, and it costs extra if I schedule a test with less than 3 days notice.  

On the plus side, I got another 100 on my 4th algebra exam today, giving me a 99 for the course with just the final left.  I feel foolish for getting 100s on all my proctored tests, but not getting 100s on all of my quizzes, where I can use outside sources.


----------



## Sbiker (Jul 22, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Hi, it's very tasty, but I cannot produce apple pie independently... When I live alone, I like to be some days fully inside home, not to have shopping and social activity, and preparing food from what I can find in refrigerator... But I never prepared apple pie yet )))


----------



## Sbiker (Jul 22, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> We're going to see the movie Dunkirk this weekend.  It has gotten good reviews.  I'll let you folks know what we think.



I saw the trailer and I want to see a film. Maybe, strategically it wasn't successful or glory operation, but it don't cancel heroism of a simple soldiers... It remember me my grand-grand-pa, who was murdered, being fighting in 295 regiment near the Moscow.. It was a terrible story, regiment was completely destroyed and it's flag was found only in 2007 in swamp. They died, but didn't lose flag to Germans...


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 22, 2017)

Ok.  Here's and up-date.  Mrs. BBD bought me one of those wild Hawaiian shirts and insist that I wear it to the Paradise Cove Luau tonight.  I've got it on.  This shirt is going to create some lively conversations when I get back home to rural Illinois.  Some folks back home may not know me but they will sure see me coming!  Today is Saturday.  Only two more full days here in Hawaii before we leave for home next Tuesday.  Have had a great time.  Hate to leave but all good things must come to an end.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 22, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Ok.  Here's and up-date.  Mrs. BBD bought me one of those wild Hawaiian shirts and insist that I wear it to the Paradise Cove Luau tonight.  I've got it on.  This shirt is going to create some lively conversations when I get back home to rural Illinois.  Some folks back home may not know me but they will sure see me coming!  Today is Saturday.  Only two more full days here in Hawaii before we leave for home next Tuesday.  Have had a great time.  Hate to leave but all good things must come to an end.






​


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 22, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > We're going to see the movie Dunkirk this weekend.  It has gotten good reviews.  I'll let you folks know what we think.
> ...




Hey Foxy....


Sherry, my stepson, and I saw Dunkirk today.  I wish I could give it a great review but I cannot.  The film conveys the horror and chaos of war well, but all three of us were disappointed in the lack of character development.  You do not even know the name of the protagonist as an example.  The British soldiers are generally depicted as confused or cowardly.  There is no moral center to the film.   

The battle of Dunkirk was really about the amazing courage of the British people, but that is completely ignored until the very end.

Basically.....as Shakespeare said....full of sound and fury....signifying nothing.  And it's a shame because Hacksaw Ridge from last year was a great movie.  So was Unbroken and Saving Private Ryan back int he day.  But those movies contained characters you cared about.  Dunkirk does not imho.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 22, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > We're going to see the movie Dunkirk this weekend.  It has gotten good reviews.  I'll let you folks know what we think.
> ...




Your grand-grand-pa was a true hero.  So was much of the British populace during WWII.  The Movie Dunkirk should have been about this.  Sadly...it was not.


----------



## 007 (Jul 22, 2017)

Well, looks like sometime very near the end of next month I'm going to pull out for a couple weeks in Montana. Been almost 30 years since I left there, and that was the second time I lived after I got out of the AF. Just a sin I haven't been back in all these years. Montana is one of my all time favorite states, and with family there I should be spending a lot more time there.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 22, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



Thanks WQ.  A good report and appreciated.  So few of the new movies out do a good job of character development or even story telling any more.  Its all sold via gratuitous sex, violence, profanity and special effects.

Hombre and I have been watching old war movies - a 10 movie collection on 3 DVDs this weekend--"10 Movies War Collection"--this weekend.  So far all have been of great quality, color, sound, with great story lines, strong characters, star quality actors and acting.  Really cheap through Amazon and well worth the money.  No perks, extra features, or closed caption but really good.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 22, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Ok.  Here's and up-date.  Mrs. BBD bought me one of those wild Hawaiian shirts and insist that I wear it to the Paradise Cove Luau tonight.  I've got it on.  This shirt is going to create some lively conversations when I get back home to rural Illinois.  Some folks back home may not know me but they will sure see me coming!  Today is Saturday.  Only two more full days here in Hawaii before we leave for home next Tuesday.  Have had a great time.  Hate to leave but all good things must come to an end.
> ...



When is your surgery scheduled again Hossfly?  And I think these pics would be appropriate for your post too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 22, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Kat & Mr. Kat in transition,
Hossfly's knee surgery,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana!!!! (Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant.)
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Ringel's injured shoulder,
ricechickie's injured shoulder
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
And for our job hunters.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, SFC Ollie, AgainSheila, Ridgerunner, and all others we hope will return.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 22, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



Actually the movie Dunkirk, filmed in 1958 was much better.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 22, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



I thought Hacksaw Ridge was OK, but not on the level of Saving Private Ryan.  I haven't seen Unbroken.  I'll probably wait for DVD for Dunkirk; I don't go to the theater that often.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 23, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



As an aside, I was just reading yesterday that the French are outraged that they were left out of the movie altogether.  They had such a critical role in the evacuation, how could the screen writer/director have left them out and have any kind of historical film?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 23, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...




You are correct.  The French were basically completely ignored.  We did not get it either.  I understand the French complaint.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 23, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


A bunch of the French got killed yes.

So putting that in would be just as outrageous as leaving it out.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 23, 2017)

Off to church this morning at the Saint Augustine By The Sea church for mass.  Beautiful day here in Honolulu.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 23, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



Well, if I was the French I think I would not wish to be cut out of the history.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 23, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I knew  a French man who told me the French hate the British. Possibly because we bomber the hell out of them when we liberated them from the Germans. But they also despise our ways. He said there is a joke about the British which goes. ' The British put carpets on the floor, then they walk on it'  That's a joke to the French.
It means they think we are a bunch of stuck up petty materialists


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 23, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Meh, it's a movie.  Not even a documentary.  I wouldn't think there are that many French people too concerned about it.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 24, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...



But let's keep it friendly here in the Coffee Shop.  French/British/Bosnian/Israeli/Russian/Vietnamese/Dutch/German and others all have found common ground and things in common here.  And that's a good thing.  Who knows?  It might catch on.


----------



## Sbiker (Jul 24, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...



Just say them, it's a revenge for Willhelm Bastard and Napoleon  Every nation has a long history to prove almost any relations with others... And they eat frogs....


----------



## Sbiker (Jul 24, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Completely agree. If all national "conflicts" become a larger than joke - it's not good.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 24, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Kat & Mr. Kat in transition,
Hossfly's knee surgery,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana!!!! (Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant.)
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Ringel's injured shoulder,
ricechickie's injured shoulder
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
And for our job hunters.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, SFC Ollie, AgainSheila, Ridgerunner, and all others we hope will return.

Sunset over Moscow


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 24, 2017)

After I developed occasional acid reflux, I have been putting cream or half & half in my coffee to neutralize most of the acid.  And that resulted in me thinking I also needed some sweetening.  So this morning I put a splash of half & half in the cup and returned the bottle to the fridge, poured the coffee, added sweetener, went to the fridge and added a splash of half & half, went to answer the phone, went back to get my coffee and was about to open the fridge to get the half & half when the light bulb finally switched back on.

I had to take one of those on line intelligent tests that lets me score at mensa level (don't laugh) and then I felt reassured.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 24, 2017)

We are still waiting for the office to call for hubbies out patient surgery.
A week has passed.
He is going to call them if we don't  hear anything today.
I'm angry about it.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 24, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> After I developed occasional acid reflux, I have been putting cream or half & half in my coffee to neutralize most of the acid.  And that resulted in me thinking I also needed some sweetening.  So this morning I put a splash of half & half in the cup and returned the bottle to the fridge, poured the coffee, added sweetener, went to the fridge and added a splash of half & half, went to answer the phone, went back to get my coffee and was about to open the fridge to get the half & half when the light bulb finally switched back on.
> 
> I had to take one of those on line intelligent tests that lets me score at mensa level (don't laugh) and then I felt reassured.


One of those on Facebook that everyone gets 168 on?


----------



## peach174 (Jul 24, 2017)

I have been baking up a storm all weekend.
I found some Native Southwest American Indian blue corn flour and  blue cornbread on amazon.
I baked 2 loaves of bread and then tortillas and blue tortilla chips.
It's so good and real healthy.
I am so happy my Native American Hopi friend taught me how in the 1970's.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 24, 2017)

Replaced the old, failed LED lighting in the gazebo. This one is remote controlled with strobe and pulse options with speed and brightness control. It involved some climbing which the knee handled well.
Other than some residual swelling when I'm upright during the day and the much improved neuropathy, I'm nearly back. The flexibility is somewhat lacking, but improving with the addition of a stationary bicycle to my daily therapy.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 24, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Replaced the old, failed LED lighting in the gazebo. This one is remote controlled with strobe and pulse options with speed and brightness control. It involved some climbing which the knee handled well.
> Other than some residual swelling when I'm upright during the day and the much improved neuropathy, I'm nearly back. The flexibility is somewhat lacking, but improving with the addition of a stationary bicycle to my daily therapy.
> 
> 
> ...



That's wonderful Ernie
The gazebo looks nice.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 24, 2017)

peach174 said:


> We are still waiting for the office to call for hubbies out patient surgery.
> A week has passed.
> He is going to call them if we don't  hear anything today.
> I'm angry about it.



That is the frustrating thing about all services these days including medical services.  They just aren't all that empathetic as to how important it is to us to know what to expect to happen.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 24, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Replaced the old, failed LED lighting in the gazebo. This one is remote controlled with strobe and pulse options with speed and brightness control. It involved some climbing which the knee handled well.
> Other than some residual swelling when I'm upright during the day and the much improved neuropathy, I'm nearly back. The flexibility is somewhat lacking, but improving with the addition of a stationary bicycle to my daily therapy.
> 
> 
> ...



Wow.  I could spend a lot of time out there with my computer or Kindle just enjoying  being outdoors.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 24, 2017)

It's beautiful early in the morning or very late at night. It's very private and quiet. When I was limited to the wheelchair, I made it a point to get out there every day for a cigar and coffee. I suppose I should try this new laptop and see if I can get WIFI out there


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 24, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> It's beautiful early in the morning or very late at night. It's very private and quiet. When I was limited to the wheelchair, I made it a point to get out there every day for a cigar and coffee. I suppose I should try this new laptop and see if I can get WIFI out there



I can log onto our wifi from our back patio table/chairs and get a strong signal.  Most wifi will reach 75-100 feet or so easily and some up to 300 feet or more..


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 24, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > It's beautiful early in the morning or very late at night. It's very private and quiet. When I was limited to the wheelchair, I made it a point to get out there every day for a cigar and coffee. I suppose I should try this new laptop and see if I can get WIFI out there
> ...


The router is at the opposite end of the house and signal tends to be weak. I have a wifi repeater that wasn't working properly. I just reset it to factory settings and reconfigured it. Nice strong signal inside dead center between the router and repeater.

But outside, maybe 15 feet through 1 wall away from the repeater, I have no signal. I do have adequate, but not strong signal from the router 4 walls and 50 feet away.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 24, 2017)

Bummer Ernie !


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 24, 2017)

Last full day of vacation in Hawaii today.  Head to the airport and back home tomorrow.  Flight leaves at 3:45 pm and gets to O'hare at 0500.  Have had fun but will be glad to get back home again.  I miss my recliner!


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 24, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> After I developed occasional acid reflux, I have been putting cream or half & half in my coffee to neutralize most of the acid.  And that resulted in me thinking I also needed some sweetening.  So this morning I put a splash of half & half in the cup and returned the bottle to the fridge, poured the coffee, added sweetener, went to the fridge and added a splash of half & half, went to answer the phone, went back to get my coffee and was about to open the fridge to get the half & half when the light bulb finally switched back on.
> 
> I had to take one of those on line intelligent tests that lets me score at mensa level (don't laugh) and then I felt reassured.



Actually, from what I've read, dairy tends to be slightly acidic.  Less so than coffee, perhaps, but not on the alkaline side of things.  If you use almond milk or soy milk, I think those move the body's pH toward alkaline, and would better counteract the acidic effect of coffee than a dairy cream.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 24, 2017)

Happy to hear you had a good time BBD.
It's always good to get back home though.
Have lots of fun today.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 24, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



What kind of router are you using?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 24, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > After I developed occasional acid reflux, I have been putting cream or half & half in my coffee to neutralize most of the acid.  And that resulted in me thinking I also needed some sweetening.  So this morning I put a splash of half & half in the cup and returned the bottle to the fridge, poured the coffee, added sweetener, went to the fridge and added a splash of half & half, went to answer the phone, went back to get my coffee and was about to open the fridge to get the half & half when the light bulb finally switched back on.
> ...



Oddly enough the right kind of acid does counteract other acids though.  For instance at least mild acid reflux often settles right down when a glass of milk is consumed.  I think it is the calcium that counteracts acid in coffee though so skim milk would provide more of that than the same amount of half & half or cream.  (Doesn't taste nearly as good though.  ) And a tablespoon of apple cider vinegar and a tablespoon of honey dissolved in  a cup of hot water and drunk can do wonders to calm down unruly acid in the stomach along with a lot of other holistic benefits.  Don't ask me for the science because I can't explain it.  But it does work for many.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 24, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


The one the DSL provider sent me


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 24, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Ah DSL.  I can't help with that since I've never had it.  We have cable (Comcast) high speed internet we can connect to with ethernet and also have a Netgear wifi router.  The Netgear really gets out there to pretty much every place on our property with a decent signal.  And we also get signals from our neighbors but of course can't access that without their passwords.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 24, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I think it would be a difference in effecting the body vs counteracting the effects of the coffee.  ACV doesn't counteract or neutralize acid in the body, but it may lead to a reduction in acid production in the stomach, or perhaps some component of ACV changes the way portions of the digestive system function.  It wouldn't increase pH levels, but maybe something about it causes your body to increase pH levels.

It also could be that there is a difference between the overall pH levels of the body and just the acid issues that arise from reflux; reflux might cause problems regardless of whether your blood pH is low, in other words.

As long as you feel fine with cream in your coffee, and your doctor hasn't told you to stop, it doesn't seem like anything to worry about.    If you do ever find yourself having acid issues, though, you could try switching to a less acidic form of milk/cream in case it helps.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 24, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Naw.  I take an omeprazole (brand name Prilosec) every other day and I have essentially no acid reflux issues on a normal diet.  It might flare up if I eat super spicey food but I can handle our local green chili with no problem.  I do take ACV when I am having any kind of stomach issue though and it almost always helps.  ACV and regional honey do wonders for regional allergies. arthritis, sore throat, and various other issues.  Both are staples at our house.  The cream was at the doctor's recommendation to prevent any issues, I learned to like it that way, and now I prefer it to black coffee.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 24, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Oddly enough the right kind of acid does counteract other acids though.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 24, 2017)

I mowed the lawn today.  I've been superstitious about doing that.  The last Ike I did it I wound up in the emergency room.  But today was our first break from sultry nights and soaking rain days.  A gentle but steady rain, the kind the crops like.  The grass liked it too and as the dew point dropped, I fetched the mower, weed eater and jugs of unsweetened ice tea and went to work.  I let the killer slope go because it's treacherous and didn't really  need trimming.

Tomorrow I'll trim the shrubbery and spray a little icy killer.  English ivy is really aggressive on masonry.  A couple years,ago, it actually broke through to the inside, right in the laundry room.  I had pale green sprigs of ivy coming down the wall above the washer.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 24, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




We have netgear too and can get great signals on our property anywhere.
Netgear is pretty good.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 24, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> I mowed the lawn today.  I've been superstitious about doing that.  The last Ike I did it I wound up in the emergency room.  But today was our first break from sultry nights and soaking rain days.  A gentle but steady rain, the kind the crops like.  The grass liked it too and as the dew point dropped, I fetched the mower, weed eater and jugs of unsweetened ice tea and went to work.  I let the killer slope go because it's treacherous and didn't really  need trimming.
> 
> Tomorrow I'll trim the shrubbery and spray a little icy killer.  English ivy is really aggressive on masonry.  A couple years,ago, it actually broke through to the inside, right in the laundry room.  I had pale green sprigs of ivy coming down the wall above the washer.



I'm going to have to do ous again after the monsoon too. Probably wed.
It's hard for me to do because the mower is one of those industrial big trimmers with two wheels and you keep the end up in order to weed whack.
Hubby used to do it but he can't right now.
The thang is almost bigger than me.
He is also very upset that I do have to do it and not him.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 24, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > I mowed the lawn today.  I've been superstitious about doing that.  The last Ike I did it I wound up in the emergency room.  But today was our first break from sultry nights and soaking rain days.  A gentle but steady rain, the kind the crops like.  The grass liked it too and as the dew point dropped, I fetched the mower, weed eater and jugs of unsweetened ice tea and went to work.  I let the killer slope go because it's treacherous and didn't really  need trimming.
> ...


Pop had one of those mower/trimmer hybrids too.  The thing rolled on a hard plastic ball a little smaller than a volleyball.  His was electric and plugged in by way of a 75 foot long extension.  Ya had to think of the cord as a lariat, or as close to a lariat as you get here in northeast Ohio.

Swing that cord around to keep it tangling up the plastic string.  And it was really thick plastic too!  That thing could mow down saplings!


----------



## peach174 (Jul 24, 2017)

Ours is gas and yes it takes down sampling mesquite trees. 
Sorry I'm on my tablet and can only put up the link to it.
Wheeled Trimmer | eBay

Like I said almost bigger than me. It's huge and about 20 years old but runs great.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 24, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Oddly enough the right kind of acid does counteract other acids though.
> ...


Do you remember that, Peach?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 24, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Ours is gas and yes it takes down sampling mesquite trees.
> Sorry I'm on my tablet and can only put up the link to it.
> Wheeled Trimmer | eBay
> 
> Like I said almost bigger than me. It's huge and about 20 years old but runs great.


My mower is just like this one:


----------



## peach174 (Jul 25, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



No
I only did pot , hashish and beers.
I'm too allergic to many drugs and very lightweight in hard liquor. 2 shots of drambuie and I'm under the table.
Found out later in life if I had, I'd be dead from an allergic reaction to
them.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 25, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ours is gas and yes it takes down sampling mesquite trees.
> ...



Can I borrow it?


----------



## peach174 (Jul 25, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Very much so ,you're the one who took the stupid brown stuff. 

Do you remember this?
For Yasgur's Farm



NaughtyThird

Your a part of me, I'm  a part of you......


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## peach174 (Jul 25, 2017)

How cute!
Bonjour Dejjal


----------



## peach174 (Jul 25, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > We are still waiting for the office to call for hubbies out patient surgery.
> ...



Mr. P is calling them today.
We need some answers so we can plan things, this up in the air has us both frustrated.Something that hubby just doesn't need right now.
That's why I baked some bread this weekend, so I could punch the daylights out of it.
It felt good.


----------



## ricechickie (Jul 25, 2017)

My parents left on Saturday, so I relaxed the rest of that day. But something is keeping me ambitious. So on Sunday, I did three loads of laundry and painted my half-bathroom's floor. The old owners painted it and it was peeling up.  Yesterday I gathered materials for my summer camp lessons and went shopping.

Today, I'm thinking about another two room floors that need to be painted. I don't know why they were painted, because I love the look of plain hardwood floors, but now that they have paint, I know it will be a pain to strip them.  So, I'm thinking of cleaning and painting two more floors. My daughter claims she will help. My son wants no part of it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 25, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Last full day of vacation in Hawaii today.  Head to the airport and back home tomorrow.  Flight leaves at 3:45 pm and gets to O'hare at 0500.  Have had fun but will be glad to get back home again.  I miss my recliner!



Wow, that is what, 9 and a half hours?  Hope you guys sleep well on the plane.  But safe travels and it does sound like you had a wonderful time.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 25, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> My parents left on Saturday, so I relaxed the rest of that day. But something is keeping me ambitious. So on Sunday, I did three loads of laundry and painted my half-bathroom's floor. The old owners painted it and it was peeling up.  Yesterday I gathered materials for my summer camp lessons and went shopping.
> 
> Today, I'm thinking about another two room floors that need to be painted. I don't know why they were painted, because I love the look of plain hardwood floors, but now that they have paint, I know it will be a pain to strip them.  So, I'm thinking of cleaning and painting two more floors. My daughter claims she will help. My son wants no part of it.



Sounds ambitious.  I don't think I've ever seen a painted hardwood floor though.  Is that an east coast thing?  But then hardwood sort of fell out of favor here in favor of carpet and tile floors here for a few decades and are just now making a strong comeback.  As for myself, I'm pretty well behind my ambitious phase and am squarely in the don't have to be careful and ease of care phase. 

By the way ricechickie, where are you in New York?  Farmland?  Mountains?  Coast?  I have a sort of general visual image of where most of our regular Coffee Shopper are though not the specific towns or nearest towns of most.


----------



## ricechickie (Jul 25, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > My parents left on Saturday, so I relaxed the rest of that day. But something is keeping me ambitious. So on Sunday, I did three loads of laundry and painted my half-bathroom's floor. The old owners painted it and it was peeling up.  Yesterday I gathered materials for my summer camp lessons and went shopping.
> ...



They painted all kinds of things I would have left as varnished wood. Doors, the banister, one flight of stairs, floors.  It's probably hiding lots of imperfections or patches.  But everything is structurally sound.

I live in a city in Upstate NY.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 25, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > I mowed the lawn today.  I've been superstitious about doing that.  The last Ike I did it I wound up in the emergency room.  But today was our first break from sultry nights and soaking rain days.  A gentle but steady rain, the kind the crops like.  The grass liked it too and as the dew point dropped, I fetched the mower, weed eater and jugs of unsweetened ice tea and went to work.  I let the killer slope go because it's treacherous and didn't really  need trimming.
> ...



Hombre is like that too.  He hates when I do his chores when he is laid up from a surgery or has been seriously ill.  I have to go into my sternest Mama Fox mode to keep him from doing it.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 25, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...




He has done really well sticking to the diet I have him on.
He lost about 30 pounds on the old diet before his heat attack.
Now on this one has lost even more and has less than 20 pound to go.
He is still a big man though and when I have to get in stern mode it looks like a banty hen taking on the barnyard big rooster.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 25, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...



Well structurally sound is good.  That's our place too.  But it also is needing some TLC maintenance that I am not qualified to do and that I won't let Hombre do.  And on a retirement income, we have to watch our pennies so hiring somebody both honest and affordable to do things we once could do ourselves has become an issue.  But hiring the cheapest service offered has not always turned out wonderful.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 25, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Replaced the old, failed LED lighting in the gazebo. This one is remote controlled with strobe and pulse options with speed and brightness control. It involved some climbing which the knee handled well.
> Other than some residual swelling when I'm upright during the day and the much improved neuropathy, I'm nearly back. The flexibility is somewhat lacking, but improving with the addition of a stationary bicycle to my daily therapy.
> 
> 
> ...



I wish you wouldn't keep bringing up your knee, Ernie S. I'm getting my knee replacement surgery on Friday and if you keep on talking about your knee I may just go AWOL.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 25, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Replaced the old, failed LED lighting in the gazebo. This one is remote controlled with strobe and pulse options with speed and brightness control. It involved some climbing which the knee handled well.
> ...



Did they work out something re the pain meds Hossfly?  Can you at least take Nsaids (Ibuprofen or Naproxen?)


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 25, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Doctor said a reduced strength narcotic but didn't say what type.


----------



## ricechickie (Jul 25, 2017)

I am on a painting roll!  We have what the previous owner called a "bonus room," but we use as a game room/guest bedroom.  The floor in there was crazy.  There was one color around the outside edges, like someone painted where a rug didn't cover.  But in the middle, where a rug would cover, there is two different shades of blue, and some varnished wooden flooring.

The whole thing is getting a nice even coating of chocolate brown.  I finished half the room already.  Tomorrow, if dry enough, I will move the pool table to the other side and paint the remainder.

I will also have to inspect closely for spots to touch up after my cat jumped over the pan in the doorway and landed smack in the middle of the wet paint, trotted for a few steps, but thank GOODNESS did not lay down.  Stupid nut.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 25, 2017)

I don't think I mentioned this, but the little one is getting braces in just over a week.  She has issues with "shark teeth," where some of her adult teeth are coming in without pushing the baby teeth out.  The orthodontist decided it would be better to work on it now rather than wait.  She's got little rubber spacers in her mouth already, trying to make a little room between her molars and the next teeth up.

Hopefully she won't get any crap from other kids at school about it.  I think she's still young enough that the kids aren't usually intentionally mean to each other; that seems like more of a post-puberty characteristic.  However, younger kids can be unintentionally mean, not having a well developed social filter, so I still have some worry.

She gets to pick a color, apparently.  I'm not sure how much of the braces will be colored.  She's supposed to wear them for a year and a half, I believe.


----------



## ricechickie (Jul 25, 2017)

Foxfyre , I really enjoy your good nights. I was touched that you thought of me with my shoulder, and I want you to know, it's much better. I seemed to have worked it out....for now.

If you'd like to still send good thoughts my way, I can always use it for general health and sanity.  I wouldn't turn that down.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 26, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Sure! Come on out here. I'll buy you a beer


----------



## Sbiker (Jul 26, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



) The choice of REAL MEN is (for a tiny areas of grass ))):


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 26, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...


Guilty! The warning came about 1/2 hour late. The scary part is I remember that afternoon, but the night before you yanked me out of the mud is missing from the Grateful Dead until you found me
Yup Remember Mountain and Joe Cocker (pictured)


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 26, 2017)

Joe Cocker is _not_ in the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame.  Now, how can _that_ be?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 26, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Replaced the old, failed LED lighting in the gazebo. This one is remote controlled with strobe and pulse options with speed and brightness control. It involved some climbing which the knee handled well.
> ...


Sorry, Hoss.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 26, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Joe Cocker is _not_ in the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame.  Now, how can _that_ be?


That's just wrong!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 26, 2017)

So... I have changed my day off from Thursday to Tuesday and had no plans to put on pants until about 1 PM when I had to leave for a tattoo appointment.
My cellphone rang at 7:40. My partner said, "Ernie, I had a brain fart. You have been opening up with Liz on Thursdays and Saturdays and I knew Liz was opening this morning, and last night, I assumed you would be there to open the door. I just realized today is Tuesday."
I said, "I got this, my friend. I'm 15 minutes closer."
He said, "Thanks, buddy. See you at noon."
I had had my own brain fart. I forgot about the employee meeting I had called.
So, it was 1 PM before I got out of there. An hour and a half to get nearly to the Mississippi line for my tattoo, three hours getting stuck by needles, then 75 miles to Pensacola to pick up my new recliner.
Nearly an hour drive back, tote the recliner inside and head for the bar to show off the new ink. (multiple requests from my fans) and home at 11:30. 16 hours on my day off?


----------



## peach174 (Jul 26, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Do you remember the song , the tribute to Yasgur's farm when it was played?
I do


----------



## peach174 (Jul 26, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


So you was passed out and did not hear Mountains tribute song to Yasgur's farm Saturday night?
Are you saying you can't remember the 5 bands that played in between?


It was beautiful. 

I'm just happy I found you and you survived that bad trip.
That stuff could have killed you all.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 26, 2017)

I was reading an article about bike shares for school kids, and it mentioned that in 2013, $914 was spent per student on transportation.  OK, I can see that.  It then goes on to say that a serviceable bike can be bought for half that amount.  Wait, a "serviceable" bike for $457?  When did bicycles get so expensive?


----------



## peach174 (Jul 26, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I was reading an article about bike shares for school kids, and it mentioned that in 2013, $914 was spent per student on transportation.  OK, I can see that.  It then goes on to say that a serviceable bike can be bought for half that amount.  Wait, a "serviceable" bike for $457?  When did bicycles get so expensive?



Sport bikes coast over a 1,00.00. 
Spot Brand Bicycles
Drives up the price of reg. Bikes.
Most bikes for kids is in the 200.00 to 250.00 range.
It's ridiculous 457.00


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 26, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> Foxfyre , I really enjoy your good nights. I was touched that you thought of me with my shoulder, and I want you to know, it's much better. I seemed to have worked it out....for now.
> 
> If you'd like to still send good thoughts my way, I can always use it for general health and sanity.  I wouldn't turn that down.



Well we'll take you off the 'issues' list for now, ricechickie.  Glad you healed without necessary extra intervention.  But the list reminds us of who needs special prayers from those who pray or just positive vibes/thoughts from those who don't.

So happy you've joined us in the Coffee Shop.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 26, 2017)

Hope ChrisL and Gracie are okay.  Neither have posted anywhere for a couple of weeks.  And I miss esthermoon and Dalia checking in now and then too. And Ringel05 has been MIA for a few days now so hope he is okay.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 26, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Hope ChrisL and Gracie are okay.  Neither have posted anywhere for a couple of weeks.  And I miss esthermoon and Dalia checking in now and then too. And Ringel05 has been MIA for a few days now so hope he is okay.


I'm here, just busy besides been blowing off a little steam on the adversarial parts of the board, happily pissing off people right and left.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 26, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Hope ChrisL and Gracie are okay.  Neither have posted anywhere for a couple of weeks.  And I miss esthermoon and Dalia checking in now and then too. And Ringel05 has been MIA for a few days now so hope he is okay.
> ...



Well at least you know you were missed.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 26, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Part of the problem is I'm not sleeping well so I'm tired all the time and occasionally miserable, monsoon/sinus season.  Not to mention getting acclimated to the higher monsoon humidity percentages up here that we only rarely saw in El Paso.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 26, 2017)

The other day the Albuquerque news reported that Holloman AFB has or will have openings for around 600 jobs......  We omitted Alamogordo from consideration because there were no jobs even though we love the area.  Such is life.......


----------



## 007 (Jul 26, 2017)

Well, more rain headed our way, AGAIN. Been the wettest summer on record here in SW WI. My lawn is just PLUSH. Usually my big X720 JD would kick up dust in spots around the yard when I mowed, not now, it's all thick green grass. Problem is I like to work outside when it's the warm seasons, and I do have a lot to do yet outside, but rain, rain, rain. Makes it tough, and when it's not raining, it's so hot and humid you just sweat so bad, might as well stand in the shower. We need a break. We need to dry out some.

Heading to Montana to visit family end of next month, I certainly hope it's cooled off a little bit. July has been brutal.


----------



## 007 (Jul 26, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> The other day the Albuquerque news reported that Holloman AFB has or will have openings for around 600 jobs......  We omitted Alamogordo from consideration because there were no jobs even though we love the area.  Such is life.......


I'd love to have an AF base near me, and get a job there.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 26, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



The monsoon weather doesn't bother me but the heat gets to me after awhile.  I am definitely a more cool weather person.  At least we probably won't have any more 100 degree weather - predicting a few low 90's and mostly mid to high 80's the rest of the way until the autumn cool sets in.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 26, 2017)

007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The other day the Albuquerque news reported that Holloman AFB has or will have openings for around 600 jobs......  We omitted Alamogordo from consideration because there were no jobs even though we love the area.  Such is life.......
> ...


Move to Alamogordo........


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 26, 2017)

007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The other day the Albuquerque news reported that Holloman AFB has or will have openings for around 600 jobs......  We omitted Alamogordo from consideration because there were no jobs even though we love the area.  Such is life.......
> ...



Besides the Naval Air Station here in Ft Worth, we have Lockheed-Martin. Lockheed had a job fair last week and had 2200 job openings mainly for aircraft assembly jobs up to aeronautical engineers. They didn't get enough applicants that qualified so they are having another job fair sometime in August. Come on down!


----------



## peach174 (Jul 26, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



It's like that here too, anyone who has arthritis has aches and pains from the higher humidity right now.
Happens every year.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 26, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


I remember it vaguely and really loved it in the day. Hadn't heard it for years, though.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 26, 2017)

Mr. Peach called the Doctors office this morning.
They said they will call back within 3 to 4 hours.
We shall see.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 26, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Joe Cocker is _not_ in the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame.  Now, how can _that_ be?



He almost certainly will be.  I know he was nominated last year and probably will be again this year.  Ringo Starr wasn't inducted until 2015 and Cocker is/was younger than him.


----------



## 007 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Well, I have a wonderful home here in WI that I really love, and the hills and valleys of the SW Wisconsin River Valley where I'm at would be hard to leave, it's quite beautiful here. Like I say, I wish there was an AF base near me "here." But I'm wishing. I don't need a job. I'm a 100% service connected disable veteran so I can't work full time anyway. I can only make so much money a month, something like a little over a grand a month. It would just be fun to have some connection with the AF again. I loved my time in the service.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 26, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Joe Cocker is _not_ in the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame.  Now, how can _that_ be?
> ...



I can't think of a single Joe Cocker song, although I know the name.  

Of course, I probably don't know a lot of the artists in the R&R HOF.


----------



## Sbiker (Jul 26, 2017)

007 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Some people in our city don't like military airdrome because of it "too loud"... I do like it, because flying planes - it's a beautiful view... But I live not near a military airdrome, but near the manufacture landing pad. They launch planes not so frequently ))


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 26, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Here's one I bet you know:


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 26, 2017)

007 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


To draw a correlation that might be appropriate in your estimation, moving from where you are to Alamogordo would be like moving from the hills and forests of the Shire to Mordor.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 26, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



I don't know if you got/get our American TV sitcom series "Cheers" there, but it has always been a favorite of mine.  I recall one episode years ago when the barista, Carla, had bought a new home for her and her many children.  And she got the notion that the place was haunted which was why it was so cheap that she could afford it.  When she found out it was 'undesirable' because it was directly under the flight path of the nearby airport she was ecstatic.  Didn't bother her at all.  She was HOME!!!

And I could relate to that fully because I love it when the prevailing winds or a runway shutdown at the airport sends the planes over our house.  And we are on a direct line from the mountains directly north of us so the fire fighting tankers fly over going back and forth from Kirtland AFB for fuel and reloading.

But Albuquerque is a fairly small international airport so there are not constant flights coming and going.  I don't know that I would want the constant noise.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 26, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


 Peach and I saw this performance live in August of 1969. Damn! It's been 48 years.


We saw this one too! You MUST know Jefferson Airplane. I think I fell in love that day.


----------



## 007 (Jul 26, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


When I was working on the flight line I could sleep in the shade of a wing underneath a fighter jet with planes taking off and landing just 100' from me. You get used to the noise.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 26, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Widefield CO, where my parents lived was under the landing/take off path for Peterson Field, C-130 Hercules was the primary traffic but on occasion a V-22 Osprey would come in for a landing and just above our house would put it's props in the upright position...........  You couldn't hear yourself think........


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 26, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Back in the 60s my dad was stationed at Clinton Sherman AFB in Oklahoma, a SAC Bomber squadron.  When those boys went on alert the B-52s would fire up and take off, our house was roughly five miles away from the airstrip and the house would shake.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 26, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Dang Ernie really!
Like I really needed to remember I was 16 ,48 years ago. 

It was wonderful and something I shall never forget.
Like the Beatles at Red Rocks in 1964 when I was 13.


----------



## Sbiker (Jul 26, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



We have a rumors, our military airdrome now is reconstructed to receive a Tu-95 and Tu-160, not only Su-35 and so on... If it's true - it would be a great butthurt for many "gentle souls", especially who made a "judicious solution" to buy land near a plane way, while it was not so loud...


----------



## Sbiker (Jul 26, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Anyhow, the sound of airplane engines - is a sound of tech progress, and tech progress, I think, is unconditional value for all our civilization... Last decades we all are sitting at the ground like lazy rabbits, instead of flying in space, like Heinlein wrote


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 26, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


Happens here in the US also.  The problem is, if it's a commercial airport, the new residents start bitching to their elected representatives about the noise and potential hazards and the airport sometimes has to change flight paths or move to a new location.


----------



## Sbiker (Jul 26, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



The same is here, but in this situation much of them bought a good land for cheap price without thinking of consequences and now crying about "evil government"... I think, people have to switch on their head periodically, or, at least, have to be responsible for own life... It's a legacy of USSR life - not to try make your own life by own hands, but whining and asking government to do something for you...


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 26, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I think of The Beatles when I think of Get By With a Little Help from my Friends, but I know I've heard the Cocker version before, now that I listen to it.  I've heard that White Rabbit before, as well, but wouldn't have known it was Jefferson Airplane.  Somebody to Love is probably the song I know best from them.

Other than The Doors, and a few songs here and there from other bands, I don't listen to music from the 60s.  I don't dislike it necessarily, there just aren't that many songs from that period that I want to listen to regularly.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 26, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I didn't exist 48 years ago.


----------



## Dalia (Jul 26, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Hope ChrisL and Gracie are okay.  Neither have posted anywhere for a couple of weeks.  And I miss esthermoon and Dalia checking in now and then too. And Ringel05 has been MIA for a few days now so hope he is okay.


Thanks Foxfire, i think that esthermoon did not come to the forum for a long time now?
I will tell a story that happens to me at this moment that seems banale.
But that is unique, that for a week every day a bird comes on an electric cord in front of my window and always in the same place and around the same time (11.20 am) French time, it looks at me and it sings, I Speaks to him and it's as if he understood me, it looks crazy, but there is a connection between us.
Never had such a unique story of my life. And it touches me, me who loves animals so much


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 26, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I can appreciate that.  I grew up with music from the 50's, 60's and 70's even during the disco craze.  By the 80's the music was changing but there was some good music being reproduced. But by the 90's songs I could relate to were becoming scarce but the heavy metal you grew up with was king and even country music was becoming more rockabilly and heavy metal.

But the music of my parents and grandparents of the 20's, 30's and 40's and early 50's I know and understand, but it just doesn't have the emotional appeal for me that my own era does.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 26, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Hope ChrisL and Gracie are okay.  Neither have posted anywhere for a couple of weeks.  And I miss esthermoon and Dalia checking in now and then too. And Ringel05 has been MIA for a few days now so hope he is okay.
> ...



Good to hear from you Dalia.  And I believe you.  I have had visitations from various wild things that happen too often to be only coincidence much as you describe.  And it does warm the heart.   I too love animals.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 26, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



There are also technology differences, particularly if you go back as far as the 30s.


----------



## Dalia (Jul 26, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Foxfire, it is so true, I remember that my father had told me that in the morning when he was going to sit on the terrace in the morning a squirrel came near him and the others were afraid but that squirrel he came every morning to see my father and in the long run Father gave him walnuts so that he would come even closer to him.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 26, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I know.


----------



## Dalia (Jul 26, 2017)

The south east of France is under fire, résidents, tourists are threatened and wild animals it's been three days .

Thousands flee as new wildfire hits southern France


----------



## peach174 (Jul 26, 2017)

Just as I thought, no phone call retrurned from doc. today. 
Agh!!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 26, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Just as I thought, no phone call retrurned from doc. today.
> Agh!!!!



Well dang Peach.  I do know how frustrating that is.  But maybe call again tomorrow.  Wear them down without making them mad?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 26, 2017)

Dalia said:


> The south east of France is under fire, résidents, tourists are threatened and wild animals it's been three days .
> 
> Thousands flee as new wildfire hits southern France



Oh no Dalia.  The wild fires in the American west are as predictable as summer and often devastating, but I always thought your part of the world might not be that way. 

I had read yesterday or today that Italy is having its second year of severe drought though and so of course it would be logical that would affect southeast France too.  And beautiful forests and wild life are vulnerable everywhere.  So sorry.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 26, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Just as I thought, no phone call retrurned from doc. today.
> Agh!!!!



Call that doctor tomorrow morning and tell him you're on Obamacare and that you demand action PDQ


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 26, 2017)

I got 100 on my algebra final, giving me a 98.92% final grade.  I'm done with all my semester work, except for a couple of database management small projects that I can't do until my last submission is graded.  I'm not sure how it's going to work, because I think tomorrow is the final day.

A's in A&P and algebra.  I don't know my final grade for Cultural Diversity in Comm or Database Management yet, although I'm pretty sure I'll at least get a B in both.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 26, 2017)

On a good note I got the yard mowed today. 
I conquered that industrial trimmer mower.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 26, 2017)

Well Mr. and Mrs. BBD should be home. Wondering what is happening with the Gracies--that apartment should be ready by now?   Kat has been having internet issues that interfere's with her time here.  It's spitting a sprinkle or two in Albuquerque but not enough to show up on doppler radar.  And I'm looking at flood warnings in Welfare Queen and Sherry's area again--they're drowning while several of the rest of us are dealing with wild fires.  We have a contractor coming in the morning to give us an estimate for a bunch of piddling little maintenance jobs that we just aren't up to doing anymore.  Hope Ringel gets a good night's sleep and all is well all across Coffee Shop land that now spans three continents.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 26, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Kat & Mr. Kat in transition,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana!!!! (Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant.)
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Hossfly's impending knee surgery,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
And for our job hunters.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, SFC Ollie, AgainSheila, and all others we hope will return.

_Sunset over New York_


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## peach174 (Jul 27, 2017)

My Grizzly Bear woke up like this, because he didn't  get a call from Docs office within the 4 hrs the recording had promised yesterday.
I feel sorry for who ever the poor Waitress is this morning.  


He got up ,got dressed early this morning growling that he's going to town, get breakfast ,then he's going to the Benson Hospital to get some answers.
Very determined
Then he was going to the Eagles Club.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 27, 2017)

peach174 said:


> My Grizzly Bear woke up like this, because he didn't  get a call from Docs office within the 4 hrs the recording had promised yesterday.
> I feel sorry for who ever the poor Waitress is this morning.
> 
> 
> ...



That's the way to handle it. Old guys don't take no crap.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 27, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Hope ChrisL and Gracie are okay.  Neither have posted anywhere for a couple of weeks.  And I miss esthermoon and Dalia checking in now and then too. And Ringel05 has been MIA for a few days now so hope he is okay.



Hi sweetie!  I'm stopping by to say hello.    Hope you and your family are doing well.  How is your friend with cancer doing?  How is the little pup that you're taking care of?


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Jul 27, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



And another pretty famous one.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 27, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > My Grizzly Bear woke up like this, because he didn't  get a call from Docs office within the 4 hrs the recording had promised yesterday.
> ...



Thing of it is he's always been like that.
Hence the nick name my big ole grizzly bear 
He's always been a take charge kind of guy who doesn't take any crap.
I love it.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 27, 2017)

Last night he was grumbling that he now weights the same as he did when he was 18 in the Navy, at 200 lbs. but his waist back then was 38.
His waist is fourty inches right now.
I told him he isn't 18 , growling, growling, and several huffs and puffs.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 27, 2017)

He just got home and said he talked to the Doc's assistants.
The surgery is with another doc, they think maybe he hasn't been notified yet.
They said they'll look into it and call us. 
RIGHT!!


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 27, 2017)

peach174 said:


> He just got home and said he talked to the Doc's assistants.
> The surgery is with another doc, they think maybe he hasn't been notified yet.
> They said they'll look into it and call us.
> RIGHT!!



Hope you two get this all straightened out Peach!


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 27, 2017)

peach174 said:


> He just got home and said he talked to the Doc's assistants.
> The surgery is with another doc, they think maybe he hasn't been notified yet.
> They said they'll look into it and call us.
> RIGHT!!



Good! I just got a call from my surgeon's nurse and I have to be at the hospital at 0630 tomorrow all cleaned up, diapers changed and ready for the operation at 0930.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 27, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > He just got home and said he talked to the Doc's assistants.
> ...



Best of luck to you.  I hope it all goes well.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 27, 2017)

So, nobody has heard from Gracie?  I hope everything is okay with her.  If anyone does or has heard anything from her, make sure to let us all know.  I think she was on another forum that I post at a week or so ago.  I did get a couple of "likes" from her there just recently.  It could have been a month or two months ago though, for all I know.  I would have to go back and find them and check the dates, but if I hear anything, I will let you all know.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 27, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > He just got home and said he talked to the Doc's assistants.
> ...



It'll be great once it's all over and fixed up.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 27, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Good! I just got a call from my surgeon's nurse and I have to be at the hospital at 0630 tomorrow all cleaned up, diapers changed and ready for the operation at 0930.



Well you'll be at the top of the list for the next 24-48 hours Hossfly. Especially for the pain part.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 27, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Yep.    Some many songs that he made popular, even iconic, were later recorded by other artists.  "You Are So Beautiful" for instance is associated by most younger people with Ray Charles' version who did it almost identical to Cocker's version.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 27, 2017)

peach174 said:


> He just got home and said he talked to the Doc's assistants.
> The surgery is with another doc, they think maybe he hasn't been notified yet.
> They said they'll look into it and call us.
> RIGHT!!



Grrrr.  I hate that for you Peach. But hopefully you won't have to go another weekend without knowing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 27, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> So, nobody has heard from Gracie?  I hope everything is okay with her.  If anyone does or has heard anything from her, make sure to let us all know.  I think she was on another forum that I post at a week or so ago.  I did get a couple of "likes" from her there just recently.  It could have been a month or two months ago though, for all I know.  I would have to go back and find them and check the dates, but if I hear anything, I will let you all know.



Would appreciate that Chris.  That apartment promised to them near their old place should be available by now.  But she has been MIA for more than a week I know so sure would like to know what's happening.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 27, 2017)

Gracie, Gracie, Gracie.  There that should fix it any minute now...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 27, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Gracie, Gracie, Gracie.  There that should fix it any minute now...



So what's happening with you Save?  Any leads on a new job that you would love?  And resolution yet on the old one?


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 27, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I wonder if it ever annoyed Cocker that he was so well known for his versions of other people's music?


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 27, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Gracie, Gracie, Gracie.  There that should fix it any minute now...


----------



## Sherry (Jul 27, 2017)

This has been a day of extreme happiness and sadness. After completion of radiation and 3 rounds of chemo, the doctor informed us that my Mom is in remission. All they see is scar tissue in the upper right lobe, and it is gone from the lymph node. He recommends that she still complete the 4th round of chemo, and she has a brain MRI at the end of August as a precaution to check that it did not spread. That was the best news we could have hoped to hear. My daughter had her 12 week check up, and they could not find the baby's heartbeat. After some further procedures, they discovered that the baby had passed. As I held my sobbing daughter, my heart hurt deeply for her. She wants to be a Mom so much, and I believe she will when the time is right. I am thankful for my faith in moments like this.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 27, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


It's true Joe Cocker did a lot of cover versions.  But xhis talents as a singer and arranger and, freakishly his performance were incredible.

Given most of his contemporaries were singer/songwriter artists, shouldn't recognition for performance be the right thing to do?

And covers were a popular thing to do.  From Peter, Pail and Mary covering Blowin' in the Wind to the Red Hot Chili Peppers covering The Stooges I wanna be your dog, covers are what rock and roll is all about.  No garage band starts our with all original material.  They hone there craft playing covers.  That way some money and name recognition is coming in.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 27, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



You're missing my point.  It's not that I think Cocker shouldn't have done covers, but if I were famous for doing other people's songs more than for my own work, I'd be unhappy about it.  That makes me wonder, since it seems to me he may have been better known for his covers than his original music, if he felt similarly.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 27, 2017)

This is a 5am fly by from the UK. Some bloody motorcycle without a silencer woke me up over an hour ago, and I can't get back to sleep.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 27, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Hope ChrisL and Gracie are okay.  Neither have posted anywhere for a couple of weeks.  And I miss esthermoon and Dalia checking in now and then too. And Ringel05 has been MIA for a few days now so hope he is okay.
> ...



Oh just saw this Chris and thanks for asking.  Dana is doing great - about seven weeks out from surgery now with no signs of rejection.  It looks good that she will be able to be home maybe before Thanksgiving but certainly before Christmas.  And her Carly, the mini doxie is doing great with us.  Its funny though.  We love Carly dearly but it isn't like having our own dog.  Emotionally we know its temporary and that's just really okay.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 27, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> This is a 5am fly by from the UK. Some bloody motorcycle without a silencer woke me up over an hour ago, and I can't get back to sleep.



I would sing you a lullaby dear but somehow I doubt that would help.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 27, 2017)

Sherry said:


> This has been a day of extreme happiness and sadness. After completion of radiation and 3 rounds of chemo, the doctor informed us that my Mom is in remission. All they see is scar tissue in the upper right lobe, and it is gone from the lymph node. He recommends that she still complete the 4th round of chemo, and she has a brain MRI at the end of August as a precaution to check that it did not spread. That was the best news we could have hoped to hear. My daughter had her 12 week check up, and they could not find the baby's heartbeat. After some further procedures, they discovered that the baby had passed. As I held my sobbing daughter, my heart hurt deeply for her. She wants to be a Mom so much, and I believe she will when the time is right. I am thankful for my faith in moments like this.



Oh Sherry.  I appreciate your relief and joy at your mother's good news, but I am so sorry about your daughter and grand baby. My wise doctor told me when we lost our second child at about the same stage that it usually means that it just wasn't meant to be. But it does hurt so.  But her family will see her through this and the odds are huge that she will be a mother as you say when the time is right.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 27, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



There are many many performers who aren't song writers though.  And many many song writers who aren't performers.  And there is nothing wrong with that.  They need each other.

Almost every single one of Ray Charles hits were written by somebody else for instance, and he did a lot of songs that Joe Cocker first made familiar. Their respective styles were pretty similar actually.

i can't say why Joe Cocker was not as big a household word as some others, but he definitely made his mark on the music world.  I'm confident he will be voted into the Hall of Fame.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 27, 2017)

Our thoughts are especially with Sherry and her family tonight and with Hossfly who will check in for surgery tomorrow morning.

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Kat & Mr. Kat in transition,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana!!!! (Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant.)
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Sherry and daughter and family,
Hossfly's impending knee surgery,
And for our job hunters.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, SFC Ollie, AgainSheila, gracie, and all others we hope will return.

_Sunset over Fort Worth_


----------



## ricechickie (Jul 28, 2017)

I've had a bad couple of days. Wednesday, my stomach and my back hurt, so I rested up on the couch, thinking I strained some muscles due to painting.  But by evening, I threw up and the pain was getting worse.  Having a history of hernias, I know the symptoms for a strangulated one.  Both kids took me to the ER, where I threw up a few more times and the pain got steadily worse. Regardless, I waited about two hours.  Now, I have to mention, I am not a complainer about pain. If I say it hurts, it's bad.  I think I was scaring my kids because they don't ever see me like this.

Anyway, I've been admitted for a bowel blockage. I haven't had anything by mouth since Wednesday afternoon, and I have a tube up my nose and down to my stomach.  But today is looking up; I can order from the clear liquids menu.  I never though I'd be so happy to look forward to a ginger ale!


----------



## OldLady (Jul 28, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> I've had a bad couple of days. Wednesday, my stomach and my back hurt, so I rested up on the couch, thinking I strained some muscles due to painting.  But by evening, I threw up and the pain was getting worse.  Having a history of hernias, I know the symptoms for a strangulated one.  Both kids took me to the ER, where I threw up a few more times and the pain got steadily worse. Regardless, I waited about two hours.  Now, I have to mention, I am not a complainer about pain. If I say it hurts, it's bad.  I think I was scaring my kids because they don't ever see me like this.
> 
> Anyway, I've been admitted for a bowel blockage. I haven't had anything by mouth since Wednesday afternoon, and I have a tube up my nose and down to my stomach.  But today is looking up; I can order from the clear liquids menu.  I never though I'd be so happy to look forward to a ginger ale!







Get well, Ricechickie.  The 4F is worse than usual without you, honey.


----------



## OldLady (Jul 28, 2017)

When I got sick, my parents always bought me a new coloring book and box of crayons.  Here's a toy.

Web Sudoku - Billions of Free Sudoku Puzzles to Play Online


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 28, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> I've had a bad couple of days. Wednesday, my stomach and my back hurt, so I rested up on the couch, thinking I strained some muscles due to painting.  But by evening, I threw up and the pain was getting worse.  Having a history of hernias, I know the symptoms for a strangulated one.  Both kids took me to the ER, where I threw up a few more times and the pain got steadily worse. Regardless, I waited about two hours.  Now, I have to mention, I am not a complainer about pain. If I say it hurts, it's bad.  I think I was scaring my kids because they don't ever see me like this.
> 
> Anyway, I've been admitted for a bowel blockage. I haven't had anything by mouth since Wednesday afternoon, and I have a tube up my nose and down to my stomach.  But today is looking up; I can order from the clear liquids menu.  I never though I'd be so happy to look forward to a ginger ale!



That sounds serious.  I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 28, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> I've had a bad couple of days. Wednesday, my stomach and my back hurt, so I rested up on the couch, thinking I strained some muscles due to painting.  But by evening, I threw up and the pain was getting worse.  Having a history of hernias, I know the symptoms for a strangulated one.  Both kids took me to the ER, where I threw up a few more times and the pain got steadily worse. Regardless, I waited about two hours.  Now, I have to mention, I am not a complainer about pain. If I say it hurts, it's bad.  I think I was scaring my kids because they don't ever see me like this.
> 
> Anyway, I've been admitted for a bowel blockage. I haven't had anything by mouth since Wednesday afternoon, and I have a tube up my nose and down to my stomach.  But today is looking up; I can order from the clear liquids menu.  I never though I'd be so happy to look forward to a ginger ale!


Dang rice! Hope everything will be ok!


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## ricechickie (Jul 28, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > I've had a bad couple of days. Wednesday, my stomach and my back hurt, so I rested up on the couch, thinking I strained some muscles due to painting.  But by evening, I threw up and the pain was getting worse.  Having a history of hernias, I know the symptoms for a strangulated one.  Both kids took me to the ER, where I threw up a few more times and the pain got steadily worse. Regardless, I waited about two hours.  Now, I have to mention, I am not a complainer about pain. If I say it hurts, it's bad.  I think I was scaring my kids because they don't ever see me like this.
> ...



Apparently, I will be able to avoid surgery.  That's something.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 28, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Nice to hear she is doing so well.    Has Dana gotten to see Carly yet?


----------



## ricechickie (Jul 28, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > I've had a bad couple of days. Wednesday, my stomach and my back hurt, so I rested up on the couch, thinking I strained some muscles due to painting.  But by evening, I threw up and the pain was getting worse.  Having a history of hernias, I know the symptoms for a strangulated one.  Both kids took me to the ER, where I threw up a few more times and the pain got steadily worse. Regardless, I waited about two hours.  Now, I have to mention, I am not a complainer about pain. If I say it hurts, it's bad.  I think I was scaring my kids because they don't ever see me like this.
> ...



It's all about gas.  Now, as a lady, I don't do that, but the doctors and nurses insist that I have to!


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 28, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...



You poor thing.  That must be so painful.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 28, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Do you think Frank Sinatra felt that way, or his fans felt that way?  As far as I know, Sinatra never wrote a song either.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 28, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...



Avoiding surgery is probably the best thing, but are you going to have to have the hernia repaired?


----------



## OldLady (Jul 28, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...


Have the kids smuggle in some curry powder.  Put a spoonful in your broth.  At least, it always does the trick for me.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 28, 2017)

OldLady said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Maybe i can get my wife to make her some of her red beans and rice and send to her? Lol...


----------



## OldLady (Jul 28, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...


Send them to ME!  I love rice and beans.  Ricechickie is on clear liquids, anyway, so she'll never miss 'em.


----------



## ricechickie (Jul 28, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Yes, but they'd rather do it as a scheduled surgery than an emergency.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 28, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



We took a 'glamour shot' of Carly, framed it, and sent it to her for Dana's birthday in may.   Dana is recovering in Salt Lake City and we and Carly are in Albuquerque where Dana also lives.  That's a hard 11 to 12 hour drive over some very bad roads.   So the logistics of physically taking Carly to see Dana are just too overwhelming to overcome.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 28, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> I've had a bad couple of days. Wednesday, my stomach and my back hurt, so I rested up on the couch, thinking I strained some muscles due to painting.  But by evening, I threw up and the pain was getting worse.  Having a history of hernias, I know the symptoms for a strangulated one.  Both kids took me to the ER, where I threw up a few more times and the pain got steadily worse. Regardless, I waited about two hours.  Now, I have to mention, I am not a complainer about pain. If I say it hurts, it's bad.  I think I was scaring my kids because they don't ever see me like this.
> 
> Anyway, I've been admitted for a bowel blockage. I haven't had anything by mouth since Wednesday afternoon, and I have a tube up my nose and down to my stomach.  But today is looking up; I can order from the clear liquids menu.  I never though I'd be so happy to look forward to a ginger ale!



So back on the list you go.  But yes, a bowel blockage is of course serious, but these days is treated as you describe with no invasive procedures.  I know what you mean though.  After my surgery, I was not allowed anything by mouth for several days.  When I finally was allowed ice chips and a cup of broth it was pure heaven--lobster, filet mignon, creme brule, the finest caviar could not have tasted more heavenly.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 28, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...



Hey TNHarley, you haven't been here in a loooooong time, but you are on our register so you must have been here in the past.  Welcome back.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 28, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


I posted in here a while back. I left for a while. When i came back, i never did post in here. I should though. Its nice in here! Thanks!


----------



## peach174 (Jul 28, 2017)

In the mean time for today is......  

funny video of waiting for docs call back - Bing video

That is exactly how it might happen if they call back today.
I ain't  counting on it.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 28, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



And were funny too!


----------



## ricechickie (Jul 28, 2017)

Tube's out!

I feel like a normal human being again! I'm not connected to the IV pole!  Now I just need to poop!

(Which of course I never do, but they insist)


----------



## peach174 (Jul 28, 2017)

Oh my God! 

We had a very heavy windy monsoon rain last night and we had flooding in all of our yards like every year, not out of the ordinary.

I went into the garage to do some laundry in the utility room and the drywall ceiling has collapsed.

Hubbie has enough to deal with right now and he hasn't gone into the garage since his heart attack.
I don't know if I should tell him now or wait till he gets better after his surgery.
I think I'll wait it's a mess behind the garage door.
I really don't known why the dry wall should fall like that.
We have no infestations of any kind like termites. It's all dry so it didn't get wet.

Should I tell him now or wait?


----------



## ricechickie (Jul 28, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Oh my God!
> 
> We had a very heavy windy monsoon rain last night and we had flooding in all of our yards like every year, not out of the ordinary.
> 
> ...



If you can work around it, and there's a good chance he won't see it, maybe you could wait.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 28, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my God!
> ...




Thank you for your help.
The thing of it is, that is where I sit to read my books or nook in a chair, sort of my little (was) safe place to not be interrupted and quite time.
If it had happened while I was sitting there I could have gotten seriously hurt or killed!
Who knows .  
Scary


----------



## peach174 (Jul 28, 2017)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery for you RiceChickie get some good rest.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 28, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 28, 2017)

peach174 said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Yes, if you don't need to repair it right away, might be better to wait.  We had something similar recently--a chunk of drywall just fell out of our great room wall near the front door.  We think at some time it might have gotten wet but it was bone dry when it come loose.  Not a large area but that part of the wall had discolored like it had been smoked or something like that and we wonder if the rest of it is now fragile.


----------



## ricechickie (Jul 28, 2017)

peach174 said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



That is scary.  Thank goodness you weren't hurt!


----------



## peach174 (Jul 28, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...




This wasn't a chunk, this was three whole panels.
I think the wind rattled the garage door so hard, that the panels between the garage door steel ceiling frame collapsed.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 28, 2017)

My poor little lazy boy recliner.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 28, 2017)

I'm signing off early tonight folks as I probably won't be back on tonight.  Sure hope Hossfly got through his surgery in good shape and that they can control the pain in these first day.  And still holding Sherry and family in our thoughts and wellness for ricechickie.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Kat & Mr. Kat in transition,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana!!!! (Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant.)
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Sherry and daughter and family,
Hossfly's knee surgery,
ricechickie for wellness,
And for our job hunters.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, SFC Ollie, AgainSheila, gracie, and all others we hope will return.

_I don't know where this is, but I think I could sleep really well there tonight._


----------



## ricechickie (Jul 29, 2017)

Looks like I'll be going home today!  I am super hydrated, my digestive system is chugging along, whatever was kinked up in my small intestine is unkinked.  I have been tolerating the clear liquid diet and can move on to solid food, which honestly, still doesn't appeal all that much.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 29, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> Looks like I'll be going home today!  I am super hydrated, my digestive system is chugging along, whatever was kinked up in my small intestine is unkinked.  I have been tolerating the clear liquid diet and can move on to solid food, which honestly, still doesn't appeal all that much.



Hurrah!
You will be much more comfy at home.
You get some good rest and take it easy for a little while.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 29, 2017)

peach174 said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Yikes!  Maybe you should just call someone to come repair it for you?  Maybe while your hubby is out of the house for the day or something?


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 29, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> Looks like I'll be going home today!  I am super hydrated, my digestive system is chugging along, whatever was kinked up in my small intestine is unkinked.  I have been tolerating the clear liquid diet and can move on to solid food, which honestly, still doesn't appeal all that much.



Just start off slowly and don't try to push it.  Eat frequently but in small portions.  Hope you are feeling back to yourself very soon.


----------



## ricechickie (Jul 29, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like I'll be going home today!  I am super hydrated, my digestive system is chugging along, whatever was kinked up in my small intestine is unkinked.  I have been tolerating the clear liquid diet and can move on to solid food, which honestly, still doesn't appeal all that much.
> ...



Thank you. I was scared for a while. But this reminds me that once you take care of yourself, things in a generally healthy body bounce back fairly quickly. Time to fix what's broken.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 29, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...



I was thinking about it last night.
I forgot that when we first got the house in the 80's we found out that they put the drywall ceiling up with flat head nails and not dry wall screws. He put up dry wall screws in all of the house but not the garage. When we discovered it.
The front porch drywall panel fell and that's when we discovered that they had put up all of the dry wall ceilings with nails. They built these homes as cheap as they could possibly could get away with. 
We never did put in drywall screws in the garage though. 
I think it was the heavy wind that vibrated it lose.
All of our windows was rattling but our new roof tile did just fine. 
That wind also tilted one of the roofs wind turbines.
That storm was horrible and scary.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 29, 2017)

peach174 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Better wear a hard hat if you go out there!


----------



## peach174 (Jul 29, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I know!
I'm sorta scared to do the laundry now. 

I am going to at least sweep up the ceiling insulation, its all over the front of garage. It's that blow in kind. Not the roles.
Maybe move the drywall panel over the chair to see if it's alright.
I'll do it this morning while he's out riding his bike with his buddy this morning.

We will have to hire a drywall repair guy.
He can also do the dry wall in the hot water closet also.
Last year hubbie tried to install a new hot waster heater and fell through the wall.
His MS was just starting to go into remission and that back bruise retriggerd it for another two months.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 29, 2017)

I'm still wrestling with not telling him though.
It goes against our foundation of not keeping any secrets from each other. It's one of those a rock and hard place thingy's. 
But he has enough stress and worries right now not knowing when he can get his surgery. 
Sigh...........


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 29, 2017)

peach174 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Drywall screw usage is relatively new (the last twenty years) so most older houses are drywalled with drywall nails not screws and drywall nails were half the price of screws at the time and still cheaper today just not as much difference as twenty years ago.  Don't blame the contractor for using what was common back then.  Nails are still one of the best lower cost methods of hanging gypsum on walls but for ceilings screws are the best.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 29, 2017)

Have one of those large Ortho disposable indoor/outdoor bug sprayers, used it a couple of days ago around the outside of the house and left it on the porch table.  The sprayer has a red cap and the wife was sitting out on the porch when a hummingbird flew up to the sprayer, tapped the cap twice with it's beak then flew off......... 
About ten minutes ago Giz caught a Sparrow, carried it around for a minute then it got away when Giz went to get a better grip on it.  Given that he's fed well I seriously doubt he would have tried to eat it, he was just honing his skills..........


----------



## peach174 (Jul 29, 2017)

I don't know what they were called back in 88 but he put in the right kind drywall screw thing a ma jiggey. 

I had a neighbor stop by this morning for some coffee and a chat.
I showed him the garage and he said the same thing happened in his garage too, but not as many panels. He replaced it with the right type of what he called dry wall screws.
In the house and garage.
He also agrees with me, that I should not go out there till we get someone to fix it.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 29, 2017)

Hubbie is still out riding and should be home shortly.

I have the lose whoosh of insulation at the back half of the garage  dusted off the shelves, and things on them, got the floor swept up.
2 -33 gal. Trash bags packed down full and haven't even gotten to the big piles of it at the front half of the garage and my completely buried chair. 

I decided I have to tell him, because he's gonna notice that I'm not out there in it reading and listening to my music.
He knows the one in the closet needs to be fixed and I think he be ok knowing.
He'd be more upset that I kept it from him.
This is a mess and it's going to take me awhile to stuff & pack down many, many bags
of this stuff.
When this insulation is packed it's heavy.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 29, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Hubbie is still out riding and should be home shortly.
> 
> I have the lose whoosh of insulation at the back half of the garage  dusted off the shelves, and things on them, got the floor swept up.
> 2 -33 gal. Trash bags packed down full and haven't even gotten to the big piles of it at the front half of the garage and my completely buried chair.
> ...



Oh retrospect, I think you're right. And I think you ought to pay somebody to come load it all up and haul it out of there.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 29, 2017)

Well,  40 pounds of pulled pork is in the oven reheating for my birthday party tonight at Doc Holliday's We have a reggae band tonight that has kind of a Southern Rock component. Imagine "Sweet Home Alabama" with a reggae back beat.
I lit the fire about noon on Thursday and had the meat shredded and in the fridge about 4:30 yesterday morning. I showered before bed, but woke up about 10 still smelling like pecan smoke.
2 more showers and the smell was gone, but now, I'm handling the meat again and my hands smell real good.


----------



## ricechickie (Jul 29, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Well,  40 pounds of pulled pork is in the oven reheating for my birthday party tonight at Doc Holliday's We have a reggae band tonight that has kind of a Southern Rock component. Imagine "Sweet Home Alabama" with a reggae back beat.
> I lit the fire about noon on Thursday and had the meat shredded and in the fridge about 4:30 yesterday morning. I showered before bed, but woke up about 10 still smelling like pecan smoke.
> 2 more showers and the smell was gone, but now, I'm handling the meat again and my hands smell real good.



Happy birthday!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 29, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Hubbie is still out riding and should be home shortly.
> 
> I have the lose whoosh of insulation at the back half of the garage  dusted off the shelves, and things on them, got the floor swept up.
> 2 -33 gal. Trash bags packed down full and haven't even gotten to the big piles of it at the front half of the garage and my completely buried chair.
> ...


I agree that you should tell him. He will take it hard, knowing he isn't up to fixing it, but keeping it a secret is not who you are.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 29, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Well,  40 pounds of pulled pork is in the oven reheating for my birthday party tonight at Doc Holliday's We have a reggae band tonight that has kind of a Southern Rock component. Imagine "Sweet Home Alabama" with a reggae back beat.
> ...


My birthday is actually tomorrow, but thank you.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 29, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




Happy Birthday tomorrow Ernie S.!


----------



## peach174 (Jul 29, 2017)

I told him when he got home.
He's OK with it. He said he would have been more upset if he tried to open the garage door from the outside and wouldn't be able to ,due to the drywall wedged up against it on either side.
He said he would have thought the new door might be broke.
I never thought of that. Oops!

He said it's fine to get a drywall guy to do it.
He wanted to hire someone for the hot water closet anyway.
He also does not want me out there till it gets fixed.
I'm still gonna have to clean that insulation though. The ceiling is already down where I'll have to clean up.
It sort looks like it snowed in there.

It's a relief for me cuz it was tearing me up to keep it from him.
Like Ernie and Foxfyre says, it's not in me to be like that.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 29, 2017)

Hey Ringel05,
Hubby says to tell you they used penny nails on the ceiling.
He replaced it with dry wall nails, like you said.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 29, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie, Gracie, Gracie.  There that should fix it any minute now...
> ...



Going to take the civil service test for postal carrier Sunday.  Mensa is taking their own sweet time in sending my test results.  The state is busy with my complaints against my old boss.  I don't expect much from that until the end of August or a little later.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 29, 2017)

Sherry said:


> This has been a day of extreme happiness and sadness. After completion of radiation and 3 rounds of chemo, the doctor informed us that my Mom is in remission. All they see is scar tissue in the upper right lobe, and it is gone from the lymph node. He recommends that she still complete the 4th round of chemo, and she has a brain MRI at the end of August as a precaution to check that it did not spread. That was the best news we could have hoped to hear. My daughter had her 12 week check up, and they could not find the baby's heartbeat. After some further procedures, they discovered that the baby had passed. As I held my sobbing daughter, my heart hurt deeply for her. She wants to be a Mom so much, and I believe she will when the time is right. I am thankful for my faith in moments like this.



Sorry for your family's loss.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 29, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> I've had a bad couple of days. Wednesday, my stomach and my back hurt, so I rested up on the couch, thinking I strained some muscles due to painting.  But by evening, I threw up and the pain was getting worse.  Having a history of hernias, I know the symptoms for a strangulated one.  Both kids took me to the ER, where I threw up a few more times and the pain got steadily worse. Regardless, I waited about two hours.  Now, I have to mention, I am not a complainer about pain. If I say it hurts, it's bad.  I think I was scaring my kids because they don't ever see me like this.
> 
> Anyway, I've been admitted for a bowel blockage. I haven't had anything by mouth since Wednesday afternoon, and I have a tube up my nose and down to my stomach.  But today is looking up; I can order from the clear liquids menu.  I never though I'd be so happy to look forward to a ginger ale!



Do they allow jello shots?


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 29, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> It's all about gas.  Now, as a lady, I don't do that, but the doctors and nurses insist that I have to!



Doc save says keep a lighter handy to touch the gas off.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 29, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I worked for the post office for about a year, but I wasn't a carrier.  Actually, I technically didn't work for the PO, I worked for a staffing company who got me a temporary job with the PO.
I probably should have tried to get an actual postal job at the time, but then I wouldn't have been able to help raise the little one, so it worked out well enough.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 30, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Will keep our fingers crossed and keep you in our prayers that you find just what you need at this point in your life.  I would think being a postal carrier might be a mite less challenging than sales but would be consistently steady work and much less stressful.  Can you do that and your landscape business?  Or would you want to?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 30, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Hey Ringel05,
> Hubby says to tell you they used penny nails on the ceiling.
> He replaced it with dry wall nails, like you said.


Penny nails?  No wonder it came down and yes, now you can blame the original drywall contractor and/or builder.  I'm surprised it lasted this long.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 30, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Well,  40 pounds of pulled pork is in the oven reheating for my birthday party tonight at Doc Holliday's We have a reggae band tonight that has kind of a Southern Rock component. Imagine "Sweet Home Alabama" with a reggae back beat.
> I lit the fire about noon on Thursday and had the meat shredded and in the fridge about 4:30 yesterday morning. I showered before bed, but woke up about 10 still smelling like pecan smoke.
> 2 more showers and the smell was gone, but now, I'm handling the meat again and my hands smell real good.


Try to resist the urge to gnaw on your hands.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 30, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


It's tomorrow..........

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## OldLady (Jul 30, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Well,  40 pounds of pulled pork is in the oven reheating for my birthday party tonight at Doc Holliday's We have a reggae band tonight that has kind of a Southern Rock component. Imagine "Sweet Home Alabama" with a reggae back beat.
> I lit the fire about noon on Thursday and had the meat shredded and in the fridge about 4:30 yesterday morning. I showered before bed, but woke up about 10 still smelling like pecan smoke.
> 2 more showers and the smell was gone, but now, I'm handling the meat again and my hands smell real good.


Happy Birthday, Ernie!


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 30, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


----------



## ricechickie (Jul 30, 2017)

Yes, Happy Birthday!  Have some of that pulled pork for me!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 30, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I'm with you, Montro.  Theaters are expensive and the rude level is often out the roof.  While some value that big-screen, Dolby sound experience, I prefer my regular screen and the ability to watch the best parts over again.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 30, 2017)

Miss a week and you miss a whole bunch!  I'll try to catch up the reading, but first a quick update:
I'm embarking on week two of vacation.  Some ways it seems wasted because I planned my time off to correspond with the time my daughter told me I would have  my granddaughters, at least.  They won't be here until the 7th of August now.  But in other ways, I'm making hay while the sun shines.  I've been up at my Willow place, getting ready for my move up full-time.  I make a point of hauling a truck load of stuff up every trip and a truck load of trash and debris down to the dump on the back-haul.  As you may imagine, there's lots to do on both ends.  When the girls finally get here, I've been saving splitting and stacking firewood and painting the storage shed trim.  I'm also planning a couple of short hikes (I have a hard time with longer, more strenuous hikes) to do plant studies, a trip to the reindeer farm, and maybe to the museum.  We'll see how it goes.  I won't have much time because my daughter will be trying to catch a military hop back to Kadina AFB and when they have seats available, you move out.
Well, let me get back to reading up, when this pot of coffee's done, I'm back out to get more stuff done.  I've got one shed almost finished, sorting and stacking, and the smaller shed will be close to done before I leave to go back to town.  I also want to have some shelves painted and ready to hang when the partner gets here to help.  Leveling shelves is easier when there are two hands to do it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 30, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> Yes, Happy Birthday!  Have some of that pulled pork for me!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 30, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Miss a week and you miss a whole bunch!  I'll try to catch up the reading, but first a quick update:
> I'm embarking on week two of vacation.  Some ways it seems wasted because I planned my time off to correspond with the time my daughter told me I would have  my granddaughters, at least.  They won't be here until the 7th of August now.  But in other ways, I'm making hay while the sun shines.  I've been up at my Willow place, getting ready for my move up full-time.  I make a point of hauling a truck load of stuff up every trip and a truck load of trash and debris down to the dump on the back-haul.  As you may imagine, there's lots to do on both ends.  When the girls finally get here, I've been saving splitting and stacking firewood and painting the storage shed trim.  I'm also planning a couple of short hikes (I have a hard time with longer, more strenuous hikes) to do plant studies, a trip to the reindeer farm, and maybe to the museum.  We'll see how it goes.  I won't have much time because my daughter will be trying to catch a military hop back to Kadina AFB and when they have seats available, you move out.
> Well, let me get back to reading up, when this pot of coffee's done, I'm back out to get more stuff done.  I've got one shed almost finished, sorting and stacking, and the smaller shed will be close to done before I leave to go back to town.  I also want to have some shelves painted and ready to hang when the partner gets here to help.  Leveling shelves is easier when there are two hands to do it.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 30, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



The last couple of movies I've seen in the theater, the experience itself was actually quite good.  There is a theater near a friend of mine that has comfortable, roomy seats, where you get a menu and can order a meal to be delivered during the movie.  It hasn't been too crowded when I've gone, and there haven't been any particularly rude theater goers.  The cost, however, is still more than I'm comfortable with.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 30, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> Yes, Happy Birthday!  Have some of that pulled pork for me!


It is soooo good! I got out of there about 2 and there was maybe 5 pounds left. Hopefully, I'll find left-overs when I get there. It was a great night! People were pinning money to my shirt and handing me cigars and other presents. Add to that my monthly draw, and, well, I made out like a bandit!
One of my presents was a gallon of gumbo and a pan of cornbread cooked by one of the best in these parts.
BUT
The best present I got was the arrival of a very special lady friend who came in from Austin to make my night very special. She is going to be in town for a week. She will spend a couple days with her brother and starting Monday night she will be giving me her undivided attention.
Amie lives the life of Skynard's "Free Bird" She's never in one place very long and can carry most everything she owns in a duffle bag. We have a very strong connection, but I can never have her for more than a week or so.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 30, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Ringel05,
> ...



It would have been nice if I knew the names of the different nails, screws ,nuts , washers and bolts, but I don't.  
I thought flat head nails were penny nails.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 30, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Yes and no, penny nail refer to the weight of the nail, nails are divided into common, box, sinker, finish, roofing, drywall, etc depending on head, shank sizes and specific applications.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 30, 2017)

One thing I enjoy on rare occasions is butterscotch sauce over ice cream, went to the store the other day and they had it on sale........  Read the ingredients, corn syrup, high fructose corn syrup followed by a string of unrecognizable ingredients........  That is not butterscotch


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 30, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Probably try to do both.


----------



## OldLady (Jul 30, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> One thing I enjoy on rare occasions is butterscotch sauce over ice cream, went to the store the other day and they had it on sale........  Read the ingredients, corn syrup, high fructose corn syrup followed by a string of unrecognizable ingredients........  That is not butterscotch


I think you just very slowly cook sugar until it turns brown, add butter and cream.  Pinch of salt.  But you better look it up.


----------



## OldLady (Jul 30, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


I work with a teacher who delivered the mail for a couple of years here, part-time.  He was always called in to work weekends and whenever the roads were bad, though.  He kinda liked the work itself, though, he said.
Good luck, Save.  I'd hire you in a flash.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 30, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Have one of those large Ortho disposable indoor/outdoor bug sprayers, used it a couple of days ago around the outside of the house and left it on the porch table.  The sprayer has a red cap and the wife was sitting out on the porch when a hummingbird flew up to the sprayer, tapped the cap twice with it's beak then flew off.........
> About ten minutes ago Giz caught a Sparrow, carried it around for a minute then it got away when Giz went to get a better grip on it.  Given that he's fed well I seriously doubt he would have tried to eat it, he was just honing his skills..........


Cats are like that.  Even though my barn cats are well fed, dry kibble and goat milk, they still kill and eat mice and other varmints.  I've even watched them teaching the kittens to hunt.  I've only seen evidence of bird predation 2-3 times in the ten years I've been harboring my feral colony.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 30, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Well,  40 pounds of pulled pork is in the oven reheating for my birthday party tonight at Doc Holliday's We have a reggae band tonight that has kind of a Southern Rock component. Imagine "Sweet Home Alabama" with a reggae back beat.
> I lit the fire about noon on Thursday and had the meat shredded and in the fridge about 4:30 yesterday morning. I showered before bed, but woke up about 10 still smelling like pecan smoke.
> 2 more showers and the smell was gone, but now, I'm handling the meat again and my hands smell real good.


Happy Birthday, Ernie!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 30, 2017)

peach174 said:


> I told him when he got home.
> He's OK with it. He said he would have been more upset if he tried to open the garage door from the outside and wouldn't be able to ,due to the drywall wedged up against it on either side.
> He said he would have thought the new door might be broke.
> I never thought of that. Oops!
> ...


I hope you're wearing a mask and gloves.  Fiberglass can be pretty nasty if you breath it, and it can get itchy on your skin.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 30, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > I told him when he got home.
> ...



Yes I am.
I have the professional masks that catches that stuff and gloves too.
Thank you for your concern.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 30, 2017)

Sherry said:


> This has been a day of extreme happiness and sadness. After completion of radiation and 3 rounds of chemo, the doctor informed us that my Mom is in remission. All they see is scar tissue in the upper right lobe, and it is gone from the lymph node. He recommends that she still complete the 4th round of chemo, and she has a brain MRI at the end of August as a precaution to check that it did not spread. That was the best news we could have hoped to hear. My daughter had her 12 week check up, and they could not find the baby's heartbeat. After some further procedures, they discovered that the baby had passed. As I held my sobbing daughter, my heart hurt deeply for her. She wants to be a Mom so much, and I believe she will when the time is right. I am thankful for my faith in moments like this.


Sorry for your loss, Sherry.  I'll be sending all the best "vibes" I can for your mom, and good thoughts for your daughter and her husband.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 30, 2017)

peach174 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Good for you!  Too many people either don't know about the dangers of fiberglass (or asbestos), or they just ignore them because, well,  that thing never happens to them.  I'm getting ready to go tear down some fiberglass and you better bet I'll be wearing a mask, gloves, and long sleeves.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 30, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Could always run 'em through a blender, no?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 30, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > I've had a bad couple of days. Wednesday, my stomach and my back hurt, so I rested up on the couch, thinking I strained some muscles due to painting.  But by evening, I threw up and the pain was getting worse.  Having a history of hernias, I know the symptoms for a strangulated one.  Both kids took me to the ER, where I threw up a few more times and the pain got steadily worse. Regardless, I waited about two hours.  Now, I have to mention, I am not a complainer about pain. If I say it hurts, it's bad.  I think I was scaring my kids because they don't ever see me like this.
> ...


Ooohh!  No!  The needles for jello shots are GINORMOUS!  That might smart a bit...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 30, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > One thing I enjoy on rare occasions is butterscotch sauce over ice cream, went to the store the other day and they had it on sale........  Read the ingredients, corn syrup, high fructose corn syrup followed by a string of unrecognizable ingredients........  That is not butterscotch
> ...


That's caramel if you use white granulated sugar, butterscotch is made with brown sugar.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 30, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


There are a couple of dinner theater types places in Anchorage, too.  They usually don't screen the most recent films, preferring more vintage, classic movies.  And they are pretty pricey.  Also, not really a place I would go to alone, everyone stares.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 30, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Here's a recipe a buddy of mine shared: take a can of sweetened, condensed milk and put it into a slow cooker, immersed in water.  Allow it to cook for several hours and when you open the can, you have caramel.  You have to keep the water at least 2 inches over the can and cook it 5-8 hours, depending on how thick you want the finished product to be.  (Longer = thicker)


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 30, 2017)

Whew!  The demon spawn is cycling through phase three of his life cycle.  Some may recall I mentioned acquiring a young kitten, probably about three weeks old at the time.  He's grown a lot, and has become a small cyclone of kitten energy, at least during phase two of his life cycle.  
Phase one: eating.  He eats well, mostly we food but dry kibble, too.  He probably eats at least three times his body weight daily (OK, it seems like it, though).  After eating, he has to shift ballast to lighten the load, so to speak.  But don't let his diminutive size fool you, that king-sized stink comes from him.
Phase two: play.  At first, he toddled about and made some rather...lame attempts at smacking a string.  Well, that's all behind him now.  At about six weeks, he swings from the tablecloth like Tarzan, climbs my legs like a motivated monkey, runs about as quickly as a roach when you turn the lights on, and he can climb just about anywhere, including my work table.  Oh, yes, the keyboard is fascinating and has to be jumped upon, making work difficult.  I bought him some toys, I have no idea where they are now.  I gave him some tinfoil balls and a box, those last longer, but I suspect I'll be sweeping tinfoil out from under everything in the place.  He stalks me, the dog, and the adult cats as ferociously as a starving lion.  While entertaining, reading with him attacking the book is...challenging.
Phase three: my favorite, sleeping.  As most all cats, he finds the most comfortable, warmest spot available and settles down to prepare a repeat of his life-cycle phases.
I'm happy to know he'll be going to his new home in a couple of days.  He's healthy, happy, well-socialized...and he'll have another kitten and a couple of children to keep him occupied.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 30, 2017)

Introductory civil service exam done and passed.  Scheduled for the second phase on Thursday in person.  I may learn to hate junk mail even more than I already do.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 30, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Introductory civil service exam done and passed.  Scheduled for the second phase on Thursday in person.  I may learn to hate junk mail even more than I already do.


Good luck!  Is there a physical component to the testing?


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 30, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



This is very much like a normal theater, just with better seating and meals available.  It plays the latest movies like any usual movie theater.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 30, 2017)

Ernie S. 
*HAPPY BIRTHDAY ERNIE!!!!*


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 30, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Might be a nice place to take a friend, or go with a group of friends.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 30, 2017)

Been back at work for a month now. Letting them abuse me more than normal to try to get the rest of remaining med bills paid off and sundry others on the credit card. Very aware of how and where I place my left foot these days, this slows me down somewhat but so far not an issue.  May never run again unless things improve if I get the pins out. tried a couple times,,,,,slow short jog is about it.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 30, 2017)

peach174 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Long sleeves and pants.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 30, 2017)

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Kat & Mr. Kat in transition,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana!!!! (Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant.)
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Sherry and daughter and family,
Hossfly's knee surgery,
ricechickie for wellness,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, SFC Ollie, AgainSheila, gracie, and all others we hope will return.

_Sunset over Atlanta




_


----------



## Kat (Jul 30, 2017)

^^^^ Look at that beautiful sunset!


----------



## peach174 (Jul 31, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...






Am I allowed to sit on top of the bag to pack it down?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 31, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


I could come up with aaaaaall manner of humorous (and mostly inappropriate) innuendo based on that statement.........


----------



## peach174 (Jul 31, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...






I found out that 110 lbs. is just perfect for packing down that fiberglass.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 31, 2017)

Sigh.  I think I weighed more than 110 lbs when I was born.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 31, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sigh.  I think I weighed more than 110 lbs when I was born.



I've always been on the thin side, but I haven't been 110 lbs since I was a kid.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 31, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Only in long pants, especially if you plan on being seen in public.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 31, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Had the same problem so I left it to her imagination.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 31, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sigh.  I think I weighed more than 110 lbs when I was born.
> ...




Well that's also because most 10 yr. old kids are usually taller than me and I'm small boned. 

I think Chris said she is 110 lbs. also.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 31, 2017)

This clean up is going to take some time.
It gets hot out there so I have only a few early morning hrs.to sweep up.
I can't  turn on the window air conditioner, don't need fiberglass blowing around. 
I'm  going to put one or two bags a week in the big trash container.
There's  plenty of room for one or 2 more bags each week, till it's done.
It holds 4 or 5  33 gal bags every week.
With just the two of us ,we usually have only 2 trash bags a week.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 31, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




OK, adoptive big brother. 
You know that litter sisters never listen to their older siblings don't  you?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 31, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I've been making caramel sauce as a topper or as a dip (mostly for apple slices) from this recipe for years:

*Caramel Sauce*

1 cup packed brown sugar
1/4 cup milk
1/2 cup (1 stick) butter
combine in medium saucepan and bring to gentle boil for 1 or 2 minutes until mixture thickens.
Remove from heat and stir in 1 tspn vanilla
Enjoy

(Making caramel candies is a lot more complex)

*Butterscotch topper for ice cream is similar*

1 cup packed brown sugar
1/4 cup milk
3 tablespoons hard butter (right out of the fridge)
2 tablespoons light corn syrup
stir and warm over low heat until smooth and butter is melted. DO NOT BOIL


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 31, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Nope, no corn syrup, ever.  I already have a couple of old fashioned recipes.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 31, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Introductory civil service exam done and passed.  Scheduled for the second phase on Thursday in person.  I may learn to hate junk mail even more than I already do.
> ...



No clue, although that would not be a problem


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 31, 2017)

Well cover me in Karo syrup and call me sweetie, I just received my MENSA email.  They will gladly accept my membership dues and let me in.  I needed a 98 percentile to get in and was fortunate to earn a 99.  I feel the same, although I may buy a lottery ticket.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 31, 2017)

I saw this on Facebook and thought it was funny:





That lead me to this comic, which is too big to post as a picture, so I'll provide a link.  I thought it was very funny.  My Dog: The Paradox - The Oatmeal


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 31, 2017)

What is "110 lbs?"


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 31, 2017)

Huge t-storm right over the top of us right now, lightning flashes followed immediately by thunder........  I think I'll go stand under a tree and see if what they say about lightning striking is true..........  Not!!!
It's also raining buckets which means flash flooding in low lying areas.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 31, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> What is "110 lbs?"


Just a little more than a bite........


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 31, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Well cover me in Karo syrup and call me sweetie, I just received my MENSA email.  They will gladly accept my membership dues and let me in.  I needed a 98 percentile to get in and was fortunate to earn a 99.  I feel the same, although I may buy a lottery ticket.



Congratulations.  We all knew you were smart. Don't tell the post office people though or they might not hire you because you're over qualified.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 31, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> What is "110 lbs?"



Peach, not sure if that includes the pit, you'll have to ask her yourself.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 31, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Well cover me in Karo syrup and call me sweetie, I just received my MENSA email.  They will gladly accept my membership dues and let me in.  I needed a 98 percentile to get in and was fortunate to earn a 99.  I feel the same, although I may buy a lottery ticket.
> ...



Well there are not a whole lot of practical applications for a high IQ.  It really is not a determiner of success, motivation and specific knowledge of any type.  Actually it usually manifests itself in incorrect use of words like then and than or your and you're.  I plan on leaning more on the farmer's tan than the IQ with the post office.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 31, 2017)

The whole IQ thing is moot anyways.  I smooched my big toe today, so there is obvious brain damage.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 31, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > What is "110 lbs?"
> ...



Yeah just a little bite with a black belt.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 31, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Most of my belts are brown........


----------



## peach174 (Jul 31, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > What is "110 lbs?"
> ...





Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I made black ,but never went past the Shodan level though.
There was no real need for me to go deeper.
After 10 years of lessons I was pretty happy.

Unless your talking about regular ole pants belts.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 31, 2017)

peach174 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


The latter.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 1, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> The whole IQ thing is moot anyways.  I smooched my big toe today, so there is obvious brain damage.



Not laughing at your pain of course, but. . . 

Seriously a high IQ is sexy when used intelligently.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 1, 2017)

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Kat & Mr. Kat in transition,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana!!!! (Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant.)
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Sherry and daughter and family,
Hossfly's knee surgery,
ricechickie for wellness,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, SFC Ollie, AgainSheila, gracie, and all others we hope will return.

_Sunset over our Sandia Mountains - they can be spectacular during the monsoon



_


----------



## Gracie (Aug 1, 2017)

Just wandering by to say hello. 

So. Hello.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 1, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > What is "110 lbs?"
> ...



If it gives anyone some comfort, I'm a small peach so that means the pit is small.  
But even small pits have some traces of cyanide.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 1, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Just wandering by to say hello.
> 
> So. Hello.




Hi!
Nice to hear from you.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 1, 2017)

My phone ate a voice message on Friday and it mysteriously appeared on the phone this morning.  It is the state following up on my complaint against my old boss.  My contact is at a meeting, so more to come today.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 1, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Just wandering by to say hello.
> 
> So. Hello.



Gracie!!!!  Hello!   Where are you?  Did you move?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 1, 2017)

Yep, Foxy, we are back from Hawaii.  Had a wonderful time.  Did lots of fun stuff.  Spent a lot of money!  Saw things I've never seen before.  Took a swim on the famous Waikiki Beach!!!  Now for the bad news...  I must be the most unlucky person in the whole world!!!  Plane got to O'Hare Airport at 0500 as planned, took the bus to Rockford and picked up the truck from the parking lot and drove home.  Wasn't feeling too well.  Got home at about 0830 on Wednesday morning.  Well, at 0300 on Thursday I woke up and found it very difficult to breathe.  Went to the hospital emergency room to find out that somehow I had pneumonia!!!  Who goes to Hawaii in July, when it's 85 dregrees with a nice mild breeze and comes home with pneumonia?  I was admitted into the hospital and not let out until Friday afternoon.  Feeling better now and nearly finished taking the antibiotics and steroids.  It's the strangest thing I have ever heard of.  Still a bit weak but feeling better everyday.  It's an odd thing I tell you.  Really really odd!


----------



## SixFoot (Aug 1, 2017)

Mor'naan everyone.

OK, so it turns out I'm a bit of a prodigy when it comes to Algebra and all of its glorious operations.

However... Calculus is hard, and my grades in that class are consistently the Median score (86% GPA), in spite of my best efforts. The Calc-based Physics professor has agreed to tutor me and one other classmate for the remaining 3 weeks of this session.

On the positive side, I can now identify every derivative, logarithm, quadratic, and even give the equation for that symmetrical function wrt/ Origin now.....


----------



## ricechickie (Aug 1, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Yep, Foxy, we are back from Hawaii.  Had a wonderful time.  Did lots of fun stuff.  Spent a lot of money!  Saw things I've never seen before.  Took a swim on the famous Waikiki Beach!!!  Now for the bad news...  I must be the most unlucky person in the whole world!!!  Plane got to O'Hare Airport at 0500 as planned, took the bus to Rockford and picked up the truck from the parking lot and drove home.  Wasn't feeling too well.  Got home at about 0830 on Wednesday morning.  Well, at 0300 on Thursday I woke up and found it very difficult to breathe.  Went to the hospital emergency room to find out that somehow I had pneumonia!!!  Who goes to Hawaii in July, when it's 85 dregrees with a nice mild breeze and comes home with pneumonia?  I was admitted into the hospital and not let out until Friday afternoon.  Feeling better now and nearly finished taking the antibiotics and steroids.  It's the strangest thing I have ever heard of.  Still a bit weak but feeling better everyday.  It's an odd thing I tell you.  Really really odd!



The one time I flew any distance (it was to Hawaii, too), I came home sick. I thought I was just jet-lagged, so I slept, but then I spiked a fever!  It was the damnedest thing. I did recover without a doctor visit. Of course, I was 18, too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 1, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Yep, Foxy, we are back from Hawaii.  Had a wonderful time.  Did lots of fun stuff.  Spent a lot of money!  Saw things I've never seen before.  Took a swim on the famous Waikiki Beach!!!  Now for the bad news...  I must be the most unlucky person in the whole world!!!  Plane got to O'Hare Airport at 0500 as planned, took the bus to Rockford and picked up the truck from the parking lot and drove home.  Wasn't feeling too well.  Got home at about 0830 on Wednesday morning.  Well, at 0300 on Thursday I woke up and found it very difficult to breathe.  Went to the hospital emergency room to find out that somehow I had pneumonia!!!  Who goes to Hawaii in July, when it's 85 dregrees with a nice mild breeze and comes home with pneumonia?  I was admitted into the hospital and not let out until Friday afternoon.  Feeling better now and nearly finished taking the antibiotics and steroids.  It's the strangest thing I have ever heard of.  Still a bit weak but feeling better everyday.  It's an odd thing I tell you.  Really really odd!



Oh wow BBD.  We should have had you on the list.  But at least you had the good sense to get to the doctor and get it taken care of.  Nasty stuff but at least much more treatable than it used to be.  So glad you had a great vacation, and really REALLY glad you are feeling better now.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 1, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, Foxy, we are back from Hawaii.  Had a wonderful time.  Did lots of fun stuff.  Spent a lot of money!  Saw things I've never seen before.  Took a swim on the famous Waikiki Beach!!!  Now for the bad news...  I must be the most unlucky person in the whole world!!!  Plane got to O'Hare Airport at 0500 as planned, took the bus to Rockford and picked up the truck from the parking lot and drove home.  Wasn't feeling too well.  Got home at about 0830 on Wednesday morning.  Well, at 0300 on Thursday I woke up and found it very difficult to breathe.  Went to the hospital emergency room to find out that somehow I had pneumonia!!!  Who goes to Hawaii in July, when it's 85 dregrees with a nice mild breeze and comes home with pneumonia?  I was admitted into the hospital and not let out until Friday afternoon.  Feeling better now and nearly finished taking the antibiotics and steroids.  It's the strangest thing I have ever heard of.  Still a bit weak but feeling better everyday.  It's an odd thing I tell you.  Really really odd!
> ...



I think sometimes those long flights on airplanes that just keep circulating the same air are conducive to concentrating whatever bugs the passengers are spreading.

And how are you doing now ricechickie after your own recent bout in the hospital?  On a normal diet yet?


----------



## ricechickie (Aug 1, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Much better, thanks.  I can eat normally, but I don't want to.  I'm sort of staying on half clear liquid diet, eating less solid food, until I have my appetite back to normal. But my energy has pretty much returned, so I go back to work tomorrow.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 1, 2017)

SixFoot said:


> Mor'naan everyone.
> 
> OK, so it turns out I'm a bit of a prodigy when it comes to Algebra and all of its glorious operations.
> 
> ...



Hey glad you checked in Sixfoot.  I have been wondering about you.

My son, a successful professional engineer for quite some time now, breezed through algebra in high school and college but he had a terrible time with Calculus and flunked Calculus I twice before he agreed to listen to his mom and got a tutor.  Third time he scored a B+ and by that time had mastered the concepts so that he had no problem with the upper level Calculus courses.

Sounds like you're going to get it the first time through though.

Awhile back we had a discussion on calculus and whether anybody really uses it any more--programmers do according to the experts--and I texted him to ask him whether he still uses his calculus.  And he said almost never but the guys who write their software do use it. Shortly after he posted this photo of a problem he just solved as evidence he still could if he had to.

He captioned it that the answer was 6


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## SixFoot (Aug 1, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Mor'naan everyone.
> ...




Thank you for reminding me why I bought this whiteboard. lol

If he has a minute, can you ask him if I got this right? I'm still not quite sure what I'm doing here. 

Edit to add: original pic was too large to upload.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 1, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Seeing our other sister is about your age, I know full well about that lack of respect for wisdom and experience.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 1, 2017)

One of my neighbors has a lemon tree and invites me over every time around this year, to pick some .
I got about 5lbs. of them  picked this morning and just got done with making fresh squeezed juice.
It's great for fish seasonings.
I also make a glass of lemonade every once in a while for me ,since hubby can't have sugar.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 1, 2017)

I have done five of the following six things. Guess which one is not true.

1- Driven a motorcycle at 120 miles an hour
2- Jumped from an airplane  at 2500 feet
3- Stolen a piece of marble from the roman forum
4-Stoned a police station breaking windows.
5-Punched a vicar
6-Smoked pot


----------



## peach174 (Aug 1, 2017)

3. Stolen a piece of marble from the Roman Forum.
Not true.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 1, 2017)

SixFoot said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



If I remember I'll send it to him but he may not answer very quickly.  He's on vacation.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 1, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> I have done five of the following six things. Guess which one is not true.
> 
> 1- Driven a motorcycle at 120 miles an hour
> 2- Jumped from an airplane  at 2500 feet
> ...


I've only done 2.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 1, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




Once you go bohemian you're  always bohemian.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 1, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I have done five of the following six things. Guess which one is not true.
> ...



I am guessing you have driven a motorcycle at 120 mph or more, and smoked pot.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 1, 2017)

peach174 said:


> 3. Stolen a piece of marble from the Roman Forum.
> Not true.



That's three of you guessed wrong. I took a small slab of green marble from the forum.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 1, 2017)

Never punched a vicar?


----------



## ricechickie (Aug 1, 2017)

Never broke police station windows.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 1, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Just wandering by to say hello.
> ...


I am living in...cough...Paradise Ca. Google it. Very pretty...VERY HOT. It is 101 today and at "home" it is 61. Which is why I miss my beach. But..that life is over. Time to get over it, I tell myself. Sometimes it works, sometimes not.

Been in a deep dark hole but a very kind friend tossed me a rope ladder. I am about 1/4th of the way up. Gonna take awhile to get back to where I used to be.

Inlaws are on their way to Pearce Az tomorrow for a permanent move. They wanted us to come with. I said not only hell no, but HAYELL no. However, I learned recently that one should never say never. For now...we are surviving ok. Can't beat the medical and dental offered here..which is why Northern Calif is better than central calif.....minus the awful weather. I don't know how people survive here. Summers are horrid. I am eager for fall..and yes....winter.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 1, 2017)

Oh..and I have always been afraid of bears. Guess what visits us every night rummaging around in the compost pile? (I have an awesome veggie garden growing and the wild blackberries are a lure too). Black bear. Neighbors caught it on their night camera pilfering in their trash then filmed it coming into our back yard picking out goodies from the compost pile. Needless to say...I no longer take really long walks around the neighborhood in the wee hours. I do it at dusk so I don't run in to Yogi or BooBoo.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 1, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Good guess!


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 1, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Ain't nobody gonna jump from 2500'!  I have accumulated 68 minutes of free fall time and never EVER from any lower than 3,200'.  You ought to be under a deployed canopy by 2,800'.

But that was years ago.  I think if I jumped again, I'd opt for a 5,00' jump.  Enough time to make sure everything is copacetic.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 1, 2017)

I never considered it prudent or logical to jump out of a perfectly good airplane.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 1, 2017)

It's August and the Back-to-School season I still beginning.  The Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate is within a city block of East Liverpool High School and I can hear the marching band and the football team hard at practice.

If chanting in unison is any indication of a team's ability, the 2017 Potters will be the strongest team in The Ohio Valley Athletic Conference.  The team seems to gather together every fifteen minutes or so and sounds off like a marching squad of recruits at Paris Island.

The marching band has a formidable drum section whose practice begins at 9:00 am.  The Tom-toms begin clattering then followed by a blast from the brass section.  I can hear the wood winds chime in around 9:45 as the band marches around on the outfield of the baseball diamond.

The grocery stores have...get ready for this...Halloween candy on the shelves already.  Now, everyone knows that Halloween is October 31st.  How much candy bought on August 1st will actually last in a household until the end of October!  They ain't foolin' anyone.  Those Reese Cups and miniature Snickers bars are going to be packed in lunch boxes at best, snuck out of the pantry and eaten while watching television every night at worst.

I took the battery operated weed eater out to Pop's grave this morning to trim around the headstone.  The cemetery Pop is buried in has flat bronze markers flush with the ground rather than upright stones commonly found in other cemeteries.  It's easier to mow that way, but without personal maintenance it could be just a few years until the marker becomes obscured by over growing turf.

I took Daisy the Mutt with me.  I figured she could roll on the grass and chase the occasional rabbit while I trimmed around the marker.  She rolled alright.  She presented herself at the car door wearing a smear of deer poop down her neck and side.  Dog perfume.  She seemed pleased with the addition of this fragrance.  What she actually did was roll herself right into a bath.  We stopped at the park before coming home. And. I wanted to run some of that energy off of her before she got a bath.  So, between her run of a mile or so at the park and her antics after her bath, I now have one exhausted, but clean miniature poodle on my hands.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 1, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> I never considered it prudent or logical to jump out of a perfectly good airplane.


It's the perfectly good ones that provide enough room between you and the ground!

Skydiving is first, the most fun you can have with your trousers on and second, The ruination of roller coasters forever.  No coaster can compare.

Skydiving will open your sinuses!


----------



## Gracie (Aug 1, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I never considered it prudent or logical to jump out of a perfectly good airplane.
> ...


I've always wanted to buzz around on a kite...hanglider sorta thing with a fan on the back to keep me going for as long as I could. Over fields of flowers, rivers, streams, above tall trees like my avie...what a raven would see during a leisurely flight. THAT would be awesome.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 1, 2017)

Exactly! Dreams of running...and wind lifting you up and you are flying. LOVE those dreams. But this thing is a real gadget...so no dreams needed! ^


5:35 mark...he flies thru the canyon and river. Awesome!^


----------



## peach174 (Aug 1, 2017)

Still no phone call from docs office.
It's  been over 2 weeks now.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 1, 2017)

I hear ya about phone calls and not getting them. Lady that is manager of the apts at home called a week ago and said she had good news. My phone was off, but I got her message and called her back...and got her message machine. So I left one, and am still waiting. Its been a week. Which resulted in us declining on going back home. I don't want to live at her apartments. She is an awful manager. Office hours are from 10am to 5pm. She NEVER answers the phone. She NEVER returns calls. I can imagine what it would be like under her rule. We are going to stay here and wait for the apartments in the town we came from. Its 61 degrees there. Its the REAL home. Its also a 2 year wait. So..wait we will.


----------



## SixFoot (Aug 1, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Never mind! I already know I got the right answer on the paper, but I used the wrong method in getting it. In short, lucky guess it would seem! LOL I'm gonna lose a couple of points on that one.

I should've led with tan²θ + 1 = sec²θ

tan²θ + 1 = *sec²θ *

tan²θ + 1 = *1 / cos²θ *(I mean, come on! Everyone knows one over cosine squared theta is secant squared theta's inverse, right?? )

tan²θ *+ 1 *= 1 / cos²θ

tan²θ = (1 / cos²θ) *- 1*

*√*tan²θ = *√( *[1 / cos²θ] - 1*)*

tanθ = *√( *[1 / cos²θ] - 1*)*

Back to the books I go!


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 1, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



No really! I did jump from 2500 feet and I have a certificate to prove it. But it was using a static line that opened the Shute as soon as l left the plane. I did not do any free fall.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 1, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> Never broke police station windows.



I smashed five windows in the local police station about 15 years ago when drunk on cider. They came out and jumped on me and broke my wrist.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 2, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Never punched a vicar?



You win ! I never punched a vicar, but I used to know a man that did.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 2, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Never punched a vicar?
> ...




I didn't win anything! 
It was the luck of the Irish in me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 2, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



So the apartment fell through?  Or you decided to stay in Paradise?  Are you still with the hoarder or did you move in with the lady with the dogs?

Oh I just now saw your other post re the apartment.  But am hoping your circumstances in Paradise have improved.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 2, 2017)

SixFoot said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



Well I don't understand a word of it but I'm sure it's a lovely language.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 2, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Still no phone call from docs office.
> It's  been over 2 weeks now.



Sigh.  That really sucks.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 2, 2017)

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Kat & Mr. Kat in transition,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana!!!! (Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant.)
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Sherry and daughter and family,
Hossfly's knee surgery,
ricechickie and BBD for continued wellness,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, SFC Ollie, AgainSheila, and all others we hope will return.

Sunset over Rockford IL


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 2, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I saw this on Facebook and thought it was funny:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!  That was so perfectly funny!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 2, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Just wandering by to say hello.
> 
> So. Hello.


Howdie, Gracie!  How the heck you and Mr. G. doing?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 2, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Yep, Foxy, we are back from Hawaii.  Had a wonderful time.  Did lots of fun stuff.  Spent a lot of money!  Saw things I've never seen before.  Took a swim on the famous Waikiki Beach!!!  Now for the bad news...  I must be the most unlucky person in the whole world!!!  Plane got to O'Hare Airport at 0500 as planned, took the bus to Rockford and picked up the truck from the parking lot and drove home.  Wasn't feeling too well.  Got home at about 0830 on Wednesday morning.  Well, at 0300 on Thursday I woke up and found it very difficult to breathe.  Went to the hospital emergency room to find out that somehow I had pneumonia!!!  Who goes to Hawaii in July, when it's 85 dregrees with a nice mild breeze and comes home with pneumonia?  I was admitted into the hospital and not let out until Friday afternoon.  Feeling better now and nearly finished taking the antibiotics and steroids.  It's the strangest thing I have ever heard of.  Still a bit weak but feeling better everyday.  It's an odd thing I tell you.  Really really odd!


There's a message there...maybe you need to move someplace featuring 85 degrees and a nice mild breeze?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 2, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


I can confirm that they do not recirculate the air in airplanes.  Actually, many planes have a nitrogen-oxygen separator that provides inert nitrogen to the fuel tanks (less potential of explosion or fire) with the separated oxygen used to supplement that provided to the cabin by pressurization alone.  Alas, close proximity with other people and/or lack of appropriate hygienic practices do contribute to the spread of various germs.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 2, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Oh..and I have always been afraid of bears. Guess what visits us every night rummaging around in the compost pile? (I have an awesome veggie garden growing and the wild blackberries are a lure too). Black bear. Neighbors caught it on their night camera pilfering in their trash then filmed it coming into our back yard picking out goodies from the compost pile. Needless to say...I no longer take really long walks around the neighborhood in the wee hours. I do it at dusk so I don't run in to Yogi or BooBoo.


Bears?!  While common hereabouts, the locals take a dim view of people who put out "bait".  We've had a larger than usual number of fatal bear-people encounters up here this year, though.  Best if venturing into bear country...make noise; sing, talk, wear bells, etc.  Do you carry pepper spray when you go out, Gracie?  That also works, but pay attention to wind direction.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 2, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


I've done the hang gliding thing, sans power, long ago...Sand City on the other side of the bay from Monterey, and a couple of places along the Big Sur coast.  Quit a quick, but lots of work to get there for a few minutes of "hang time".  I actually built an Icarus, long ago and far away, and flew it off the Big Sur...quite a rush, I'll admit!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 2, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Still no phone call from docs office.
> It's  been over 2 weeks now.


Dang!  Wonder what's taking so long?


----------



## Gracie (Aug 2, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


We have the back of the house now. MrG has the original room, and I moved in to the one next to it that Housemate was using as his "office"..meaning..its full of crap. That crap is now where my bed used to be in MrGs room and I don't have a closet because its full of his moms clothes he refuses to donate to Salvation Army because he claims its worth month. Um, nobody wants old polyester pants, sweaters that fall apart if you touch them because they are so old, and old vintage shoes, hats, gloves that all stink something fierce. I sprayed the hell out of the closet with febreeze, which helped a bit, then I covered the closet doors with a wall hanging. Its cramped, but mine alone.
The rest of the house smells awful but there is nothing I can do about it because he refuses to acknowledge his house smells like a garbage can. MrG and I stay in our rooms until we have to leave them..like to cook in his smelly crowded dirty kitchen I have to scour every time I cook due to fear of bacteria, and the laundry room that stinks of mildew so we have to hold our breath when we go in there so we don't inhale mold spores.
Tomorrow I plan to call around and see what the waiting list is like up here and see if we can find our own little cottage or apartment. In essence, we are stuck here..unless we want to go back to living in our cars which we do not want to do. At least our rooms smell good, and I keep them clean. The rest of the house is like living at the local garbage dump and I should buy hazmat suits for us but then Housemate may get offended and kick us out. So...we stay in our rooms as often as possible. Or, MrG stays in his room and I am outside until the heat drives me in. Right now, its about 90 degrees out there and in the rest of the house it is about the same. In our rooms, it is about 75-80 due to our air conditioner we bought for the window in MrGs room that has to work double hard to cool both rooms.

The lady with the dogs wanted us to move in, but she is too flakey. I don't trust her decisions because she moves people in and 2 weeks later complains to me about them and then kicks them out. I don't want that happening to us, so we declined her numerous offers. I wouldn't mind too terribly much if we had to stay in this area for another couple of years...I just don't want to live in this nasty house that long, so I need to get my ass in gear and start the hunt again for our own place here until "home" calls in a few years that a unit is ready.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 2, 2017)

The housemate is really a nice guy, very mellow, very easy going. But he is a bulldog when it comes to his "stuff" and there is no moving him from the way he lives in this place. Which is a shame because this shit is bad for his health but he refuses to hear it or act on it.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 2, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


The offer is still open in Alaska, Gracie.  I'll be full-time up here, and it's late in the season, but we could work something out...
I feel so sorry for you guys, I'm sure you don't deserve your grief...
'Course, you'd be freezing where you are roasting now...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 2, 2017)

Gracie said:


> The housemate is really a nice guy, very mellow, very easy going. But he is a bulldog when it comes to his "stuff" and there is no moving him from the way he lives in this place. Which is a shame because this shit is bad for his health but he refuses to hear it or act on it.


I deal with the same shit with my partner.  He complains a lot but will not clean up his place.  I just don't see his moving up to Willow because I cannot, and WILL NOT, live the way he does in his hoarder house.  I have no idea how hoarders continue their lifestyles.  He complains that the cat box smells bad...HELLO!!!  When's the last time you cleaned it?  The cat is probably ashamed to live with him.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 2, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...



That's good to know.  I just assumed that all those folks coughing or breathing germs into the air for hours and hours was why so many folks do get sick after flying.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 2, 2017)

I'm calling the docs office this morning and keep trying every hour on the hour till we get some answers! TODAY!

The banty hen's feathers have been ruffled and banties are well known for winning fights with the bigger ones. 

Dammit it Janet!
I want answers!


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 2, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Albuquerque elevation ranges from 4900 feet on the river banks in the south valley to roughly 6500 feet in the highest residential area in the northeast heights close to the mountain.  The Sandia mountains form the eastern boundary of the city.  We have folks who launch their unpowered hang gliders from Sandia Crest, the highest point of the mountain at 10,600+ feet, sail around on the strong thermal currents close to the mountain for awhile and eventually land in the valley below somewhere.

As a personal aside, it looks like it would be glorious, but I don't know how many strong people it would take to push me over that cliff.   (Or out of that airplane for that matter.)


----------



## peach174 (Aug 2, 2017)

Benson's elevation is 3,600. 
I'm with you, no way.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 2, 2017)

We haven't heard from Hossfly have we?

I hope everything is OK.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 2, 2017)

We've had reports of a black bear prowling the neighborhood here near the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate.  Black bears are common in the woods, but not so much in and around town.  I'm sure this one is one of the picnic basket swiping variety.  Those who have encountered the pesky bear say it has found something of a smorgasbord at bird feeders.  The black oil sunflower seeds are a favorite and the bear has been known to chug-a-lug the sugar water from hummingbird feeders.

Black bears are fairly benign, easily distracted and intimidated.  Folks here have been advised to bang pots and pans together in order to chase it back into the wild.  I've heard that way out west were black bears, brown bears and grizzly bears are common hikers are advised to carry small bells and pepper spray with them as they venture into bear country.  When grizzly bears are present bear experts can tell by the scat found near trails.  When there are grizzly bears about the scat found has bits of bell in it and smells of pepper spray.

Meanwhile I have Daisy the Mutt standing watch.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 2, 2017)

I've got a good feeling about the little one's third grade year.

A couple of minutes ago we got a knock at the front door.  I open it up to see two strange women.  They ask if this is the little one's house.  It was her third grade teacher and assistant.  They came by to say hello, take a picture with the little one, and leave a printed welcome letter giving some quick information about the teacher.  It's a small thing, but the kind of extra effort that is meaningful.  Tomorrow is meet the teacher day, and school starts on Friday.  This was an unexpected, but welcome, surprise.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 2, 2017)

Ja' Rhythm at Doc Holliday's my Birthday Party 7/29/17.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 2, 2017)

Gracie said:


> The lady with the dogs wanted us to move in, but she is too flakey. I don't trust her decisions because she moves people in and 2 weeks later complains to me about them and then kicks them out. I don't want that happening to us, so we declined her numerous offers. I wouldn't mind too terribly much if we had to stay in this area for another couple of years...I just don't want to live in this nasty house that long, so I need to get my ass in gear and start the hunt again for our own place here until "home" calls in a few years that a unit is ready.



Good observations and a good plan to find your own space.  A clear head wins the day.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 2, 2017)

Mr. P is out and about on his trike having a good ole time.  
He says if I don't receive a call from my calls today he's going back tomorrow to the office again.
This is ridiculous.
It will 3 weeks from tomorrow that he went in for an emergency appointment , was told he will get call soon for outpatient surgery.
We still have Aug. 17th appt. with him at the Benson office. Which was the original one to begin with.
What's he going to do, say the same thing again? Because he does that surgery in Tucson.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 2, 2017)

peach174 said:


> We haven't heard from Hossfly have we?
> 
> I hope everything is OK.



No, he hasn't chimed in.  He's probably out of the hospital by now but if he is having to endure most of the pain involved after that particular surgery, he is almost certainly in no mood to be social.  Send a LOT of prayers and/or positive vibes his way please.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 2, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Mr. P is out and about on his trike having a good ole time.
> He says if I don't receive a call from my calls today he's going back tomorrow to the office again.
> This is ridiculous.
> It will 3 weeks from tomorrow that he went in for an emergency appointment , was told he will get call soon for outpatient surgery.
> ...



If you are on good terms with your local doctor, maybe he/she could light a fire under them?


----------



## peach174 (Aug 2, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. P is out and about on his trike having a good ole time.
> ...




The local docs front office is even more of a disaster than the heart docs.
You always have to go in and ask things, they never return calls.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 2, 2017)

YES!
We finally got a call from Docs office, they said the heart doc has a new nurse assistant and things are a little backed up.
They will be calling soon as they get an opening.
At least we aren't in limbo about it any longer.
Whew!


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 2, 2017)

peach174 said:


> YES!
> We finally got a call from Docs office, they said the heart doc has a new nurse assistant and things are a little backed up.
> They will be calling soon as they get an opening.
> At least we aren't in limbo about it any longer.
> Whew!



Well that is a good thing.  And it does explain it. Most professionals absolutely cannot do their job in any kind of efficient fashion when they are without key personnel who actually run things.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 2, 2017)

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Kat & Mr. Kat in transition,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana!!!! (Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant.)
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Sherry and daughter and family,
Hossfly's knee surgery,
ricechickie and BBD for continued wellness,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, SFC Ollie, AgainSheila, and all others we hope will return.

_Sunset over Willow Lake, Alaska_


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 3, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I work on those systems, and teach up-n-coming, wanna-be aircraft mechanics about them, too.  But the cabins are closely packed and just that proximity can transfer any contagious vectors.  Also, touching things that others with illnesses have touched will cause you to get sick.  Have you ever heard about the "cruise ship sickness"?  Any of a group of noro viruses that are transmitted by contact.  Best solution, wash your hands and try to avoid touching your nose, eyes, and mouth in such conditions of close contact with others.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 3, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I fly hang gliders long ago.  I'm not sure I'd do it now.  Of course, I used to ride motorcycles, once coast-to-coast.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 3, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> We've had reports of a black bear prowling the neighborhood here near the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate.  Black bears are common in the woods, but not so much in and around town.  I'm sure this one is one of the picnic basket swiping variety.  Those who have encountered the pesky bear say it has found something of a smorgasbord at bird feeders.  The black oil sunflower seeds are a favorite and the bear has been known to chug-a-lug the sugar water from hummingbird feeders.
> 
> Black bears are fairly benign, easily distracted and intimidated.  Folks here have been advised to bang pots and pans together in order to chase it back into the wild.  I've heard that way out west were black bears, brown bears and grizzly bears are common hikers are advised to carry small bells and pepper spray with them as they venture into bear country.  When grizzly bears are present bear experts can tell by the scat found near trails.  When there are grizzly bears about the scat found has bits of bell in it and smells of pepper spray.
> 
> Meanwhile I have Daisy the Mutt standing watch.


Bells and pepper spray = dinner bells and seasoning.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 3, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> Harper (Save's granddaughter),
> Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
> ...


Looks like home!  That's Denali in the background.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 3, 2017)

Back in Birchwood.  Blech!  But I have a lot to do here before the girls arrive Monday morning.  While I did not get nearly as much done in Willow as I wanted, people might not recognize the place if they've been there recently.
I have a list of errands for tomorrow and chores, too.  I was very happy to discover that my shower works again now that I'm on "city" water.  A long, hot shower worked out the kinks and sluiced the dirt away just right.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 3, 2017)

When I get maudlin, Casey comes over to visit. He was here today, keeping me company for an hour or so.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 3, 2017)

My near neighbor is a sweetheart. She knows I need a dose of Dog now and then. Casey loves coming to visit me cuz he gets dollies to tear up and I get to hug all over him.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 3, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:
> ...



   That's why I selected it for the sign off photo last night.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 3, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I have a similar view from my Willow place, no lake, though.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 3, 2017)

Back from the postal test.  I passed, but apparently it is based on your overall score.  They list people from highest to lowest and then they pick.  It is wait and see time.  Been a very good week so far, looking forward to the next few days and see what gets done or unfolds.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 3, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



But Willow Lake is fairly near your place, yes?


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 3, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Back from the postal test.  I passed, but apparently it is based on your overall score.  They list people from highest to lowest and then they pick.  It is wait and see time.  Been a very good week so far, looking forward to the next few days and see what gets done or unfolds.



When we first moved back to New Mexico, Hombre, a senior master all lines adjuster with all kinds of management experience plus being a licensed insurance agent in two states, applied to head the New Mexico insurance commission, a salaried state position.  He went to Santa Fe and took the test and scored the highest percentile ever scored on that test, far surpassing all the others, plus his experience and credentials were the best.  He didn't get the job.  At that time nepotism and cronyism were rampant and if you didn't 'know somebody' and have some connections, you didn't get hired.

Hopefully the U.S. Post Office is large enough that more objectivity will be applied.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 3, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Yup!  About 5-6 miles.  They use it as a float plane base in the summer and use skis on the planes in the winter.  That picture looks like late fall, before it freezes, but it's cold at night and "warm" during the day.  Hunting season would be my guess.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 3, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Back from the postal test.  I passed, but apparently it is based on your overall score.  They list people from highest to lowest and then they pick.  It is wait and see time.  Been a very good week so far, looking forward to the next few days and see what gets done or unfolds.
> ...


I'm not sure about the USPO, but I can vouch that Homeland Security up here in AK is pretty loaded with good ole boys at the higher levels.  When they first started setting things up, I applied for the Asst Director's job for the State of AK.  In addition to top-notch training and experience, I had great scores on all their tests.  For over a year, they called every couple of weeks to see whether I had changed my mind about the $35,000-yr trainer's job they offered me instead.  The Asst Director's job had already been parceled out to someone's political buddy.  I've never regretted not taking that piddly job.
I am of the opinion that just about any government job, or government-related job that pays more than peanuts, or (more importantly) carries any degree of power will always be doled out to the highest bidder...forget qualifications.
I do hope Save gets the job he wants, though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 3, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Having a close family member in a high level high security job with the Dept. of Defense--high enough security we aren't allowed to know what security level is involved--I can vouch for people without connections being able to achieve positions of prominence in government based on performance alone.  I don't doubt there is still not a lot of nepotism and cronyism that goes on though.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 3, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Everything happens for a reason, though.  While that HS job I applied for would have more than doubled my income, the one they offered halved it.  In the long run, I'm still much happier being a plain, ol' airplane mechanic without political pressures that either job would entail.  Plus, I'm not really that into groping strangers...


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 3, 2017)

On our daily walk in Thompson Park yesterday Daisy the Mutt and I ran into a member of the girl's' tennis team at East Liverpool High School.  Daisy is the unofficial mascot of the team.  They practice and compete on the courts in the park.  As we circle the park seeking out squirrels to chase and trash cans to pee upon, we stop to watch the tennis matches.  The crowds of family and friends of the athletes call Daisy over for a scratch behind the ears or to share in a snack.

Daisy is always happy to oblige as she is, essentially, a hound who craves attention.  I pick her up so she can perform what her groomer calls the 'poodle pump', a waving motion of her front legs that looks as if she is waving hello.  We do her almost famous 'stick 'em up! Bang!' trick and the girls love every minute of it.

The tennis player we met last night called Daisy by name and told me that tennis season for the upcoming school year begins August 15.  And so back to school season is in full bloom.

We still have plenty of August to plow through yet.  But, as I've often said, once we hit those months that end in 'ber' all bets are off.  The calendar accelerates and after the balmy weather of September the first hints of frost begin as the leaves change color in October.  The Apple crop is brought in and before we know it it's Halloween.

With frightful rapidity we celebrate Thanksgiving and then the unrelenting slide toward Christmas and the New Year.  All that seems to happen in a matter of weeks, and it all begins just weeks from now.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 3, 2017)

I told you about some of my foreign travels as an Environmental Engineer.   I had a project in the newly reunified Germany back in 1992.  In fact, there were about twenty of us from the same firm in Europe that year.  We decided before we left Pittsburgh that we would all rendezvous in Prague on Earth Day weekend.

It was wonderful!  We were counted as among the first American tourists in that splendid medieval city.  We marveled at the astrological clock in St. Wenceslas square.  We laughed about what the Czechs, at that time, considered their most luxurious hotel as it impressed us as the kind of place you had to rent the sheets for the bed.  And during our group lunch, we were amazed that a steak, french fries, tossed salad and the coldest beer we had ever had cost us $1.67 in American money.  I wanted another beer and got another lunch in the bargain.

But the most incredible part of Prague to me was a pedestrian bridge that served as an open air market.  Only a few months before the garrison of Soviet troops occupying Prague was withdrawn back to Russia.  The soldiers made a killing, so to speak, selling off their uniforms and army surplus.  All these goods were offered on that bridge.

I saw an officer's dress hat, about the size of a turkey platter at one stall.  I asked the vendor how much.  He spoke as much English as I speak Czech so our negotiation was largely pantomime.  I got that he wanted $10 American for the hat.  I looked in my wallet and found only a five in American currency.  As I was working in Germany and they were still a few years from converting to the Euro, I had plenty of Deutschmarks and even a few French Francs.  But only Honest Abe's was a recognizable face on currency.

I was wearing my Pittsburgh Pirates baseball cap and that sweetened the deal.  So, for a five and a K-Mart baseball cap, I carried away my Soviet officer's dress hat.  It even still had the tag on it featuring Cyrillic letters and some numbers indicating nothing to me.

I walked up to St. Wenceslas square where I saw one of my colleagues approaching.  He wore on his head something much grander than my Soviet Army hat.  His hat was a gray/silver fur shako.  Think of the hats the Wicked Witch of the West's guards wore in _The Wizard of Oz_.  The kind of hats worn by the Coldstream Guards at Buckingham Palace.

This tall lump of silver fur had a red enameled hammer and sickle right above the brow.  "Jeez Spence!  That's the best hat I've seen all day!  Where did you find it?" I asked admiringly.

"Down on that bridge!" he said "There's a guy wearing a Pirate cap selling them for $15 bucks but only in American money!"


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 3, 2017)

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Kat & Mr. Kat in transition,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana!!!! (Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant.)
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Sherry and daughter and family,
Hossfly's knee surgery,
ricechickie and BBD for continued wellness,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, SFC Ollie, AgainSheila, and all others we hope will return.

_Sunset over East Liverpool OH_


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 3, 2017)

I flew to Rome in an overbooked TWA 747.  By the time the stewardesses got back to my row they had run out of pillows.  So I snuck to the galley and swiped a roll of paper towels to cushion my sleepy head.

When we landed it was early afternoon local time, about 4:00 am Nosmo Standard time.  The car rental counter had plenty of English speakers, so that went well.  The car rental was the smoothest thing to happen for the next 48 hours.

My project was in Naples on Naval Air Station Capidomonte where I was to oversee the removal of asbestos ceiling material in the cafeteria of the high school on the base.  I checked into the Hotel American across the street from the gate of the Navy base.  The hotel desk clerk teased me about my last name.  Kidd, like the pirate captain.  Nobody has ever made a joke about my name that I haven't already heard.

I went to my room and stretched out on the bed in the room, like most in Naples, without the New World luxury of air conditioning.  That was Friday.

In the morning I had a free Saturday on my hands.  Sightseeing was the only item on the calendar.  Dressed in American tourist clothes I knew I stuck out like a sore thumb.  But I wasn't out to impress the Neopolitans.  I just wanted some genuine Italian experiences.  I had a street map, but not a lot of knowledge about local transportation. 

I made my way about half a mile from the hotel when I saw a sidewalk cafe.  Breakfast!  That's what the boy needs now!  I sat down and peruse the bill of fare.  I quickly figured out that these Italians were not bacon and eggs folks.  Italian breakfasts featured more savory selections.  Cantaloupe wrapped in prosciutto ham, little wads of buffalo milk mozzarella and a selection of hard rolls is what I ordered.

Munching away in satisfaction I suddenly heard someone in a thick Italian accent calling "Kidd!  Kidd!"  It was none other than the hotel desk clerk!  Somehow I had stumbled into his neighborhood.  He sat down and ordered an espresso and volunteered to give me a guided tour of his city.

He took me to the harbor where we saw an Italian bride and groom having their wedding photos made.  We had real Italian ice from a street vendor.  He showed me a magnificent cathedral and a massive enclosed 19th century shopping mall.

Then we went to an open air bar on top of the terraced city.  The view was breathtaking.  He ordered a local aperitif flavored with mint.  It was like drinking a shot of Scope mouthwash, but, when in Naples (or something like that)

He sat back in his chair and said "Kidd, you know what I like most about America?"

Now, I have travelled a lot in foreign lands and I am always curious about foreigner's impressions of our country.  I've heard about admiration of our culture, movies, music, fashion, even television.  I've heard about how they love our natural wonders and, believe it or not, our telephone system.  But what the desk clerk told me was truly unique.

"What I love about America is ... Debbie Reynolds"

And with that he stood up and gave out with a full throated rendition of Ms. Reynold's 50's song _Tammy_.

I was understandably embarrassed until the other bar patrons joined in on the chorus.  Seems a lot of Neopolitans love Debbie Reynolds too.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 3, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> Harper (Save's granddaughter),
> Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
> ...


If only we had a twin spired cathedral, a Ferris wheel and a waterfront so lovely!


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 4, 2017)

Gracie said:


> When I get maudlin, Casey comes over to visit. He was here today, keeping me company for an hour or so.




That's a good boy!


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 4, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:
> ...



You mean you don't?  I've never been there but the photo was captioned East Liverpool when I was looking for one last night.  Oh dear.  Just checked, and that is Liverpool, England!!

​


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 4, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Maybe it's Eastern Liverpool.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 4, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> I flew to Rome in an overbooked TWA 747.  By the time the stewardesses got back to my row they had run out of pillows.  So I snuck to the galley and swiped a roll of paper towels to cushion my sleepy head.
> 
> When we landed it was early afternoon local time, about 4:00 am Nosmo Standard time.  The car rental counter had plenty of English speakers, so that went well.  The car rental was the smoothest thing to happen for the next 48 hours.
> 
> ...



How wonderful.  I loved her too and loved that song.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 4, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...





I've never really been to Ohio but can technically mark it as a state I have visited because I was on a flight once--believe it or not when traveling from Nashville to Kansas city--that changed planes in Cincinnati.

I was working for the Episcopal Diocese of Western Kansas at the time and, because they thought I was pretty good at promotions/communications I was drafted to do some work for the national Episcopal Church as well.  (No, I am not Episcopalian but as might have well have been during those years.)  Everything in Kansas connected through Kansas City or Wichita at that time and, it being the Church and all, I was especially cost conscious and found the most economical flights when booking trips.

Enroute, Ozark Airlines went on strike and they were the airline to get me from Nashville to St. Louis going home.   All the other airlines were honoring our tickets though but some of the routes home were pretty strange.  I can't remember what all I flew on or where we went but I do remember that we landed in Cincinnati which was fun because I had never been to Ohio.


----------



## SixFoot (Aug 4, 2017)

Midterm is complete. Now I anxiously wait for the grades to be posted.

You're all beautiful people for listening to me fumble and bumble my way through this academic adventure, and for that I say, "thank you!"


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 4, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I hate to break this to you Foxy but you still haven't been to Ohio.

The Cincinnati airport is in Covington, Kentucky.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 4, 2017)

SixFoot said:


> Midterm is complete. Now I anxiously wait for the grades to be posted.
> 
> You're all beautiful people for listening to me fumble and bumble my way through this academic adventure, and for that I say, "thank you!"



I bet you did great Sixfoot.  And it was our pleasure, sincerely.  It has been fun getting to know you a bit here in the Coffee Shop.  Is that good looking fellow in your avatar you?


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 4, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Damn.  I just looked and you're right.  Ah well.  I lied on Facebook then. 

I do remember reading a clip awhile back that some farmer whose land was just under the flight path onto the main runway at the Cincinnati Airport.  He had a large barn with an expansive almost flat roof and he painted in huge letters on top of it WELCOME TO CLEVELAND.  Freaked out a lot of folks.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 4, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


When people actually go to Cleveland they're freaked out!


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 4, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



You lied on Facebook?!  Isn't that a federal offense?

Or wait, maybe it's a requirement of a Facebook account?


----------



## peach174 (Aug 4, 2017)

It's  77 degrees and 77% humidity, everyone's arthritis is hurting today.
I'm  taking it easy today, my lower back, knees, collar bone and hands hurt.
The price you pay for being rather reckless in youth. Like speeding with bicycle.
20 / 20 hindsight so to speak. 

The heating mat feels so good..............


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 4, 2017)

peach174 said:


> It's  77 degrees and 77% humidity, everyone's arthritis is hurting today.
> I'm  taking it easy today, my lower back, knees, collar bone and hands hurt.
> The price you pay for being rather reckless in youth. Like speeding with bicycle.
> 20 / 20 hindsight so to speak.
> ...



This reminds me, I've been having a little pain in my right arm of late.  It happens mostly when I flex or extend the arm, and the pain is at least in the area of the elbow.  It might just be from strain from sitting with my elbow on my chair arm and my hand on a mouse for one of my two PCs too often....but it sparked a worry in me about arthritis.  Psoriasis can cause arthritis, so I worry about getting it.

I don't think I did the kind of reckless things in my youth to cause arthritis issues, though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 4, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Naw.  I don't usually misrepresent myself on Facebook--I have some 300 close friends, family, classmates and colleagues befriended on Facebook and there isn't any story I can tell that wouldn't be fact checked by somebody.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 4, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > It's  77 degrees and 77% humidity, everyone's arthritis is hurting today.
> ...




I was always riding to fast to stop and landed with scraped knees embedded with gravel and I've always been a klutz with my feet, I was always falling on both knees while I was running, especially on blacktop or hooking my little toes on both feet breaking them.
Price of being a tomboy. 

P.S. I still trip on uneven side walks every once in a while, but learned to right myself .


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 4, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > It's  77 degrees and 77% humidity, everyone's arthritis is hurting today.
> ...



I can't imagine psoriatic arthritis just affecting one joint in your body though.  That would be more typical of other types of arthritis and/or as you suspect, an ergonomics issue. Or it may be nothing at all.  Let's hope for the latter.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 4, 2017)

Having sooooooo much fun lately since this new Windows 10 edition that came out three days ago, the release that ultimately has driven me back to Windows 7 for the time being.  Managed to screw up my hard drive in my Dell laptop though I think it was already beginning to fail so until the new hard drive arrives the laptop is pretty much a paperweight.  Did manage to successfully load Win 7 back on my gamer so that's a plus but right now I'm using the 11" Lenovo laptop which drives me nuts because of it's small size and the fact I can't load Win 7 on it, Win 7 doesn't have the drivers for all the Lenovo's features.  I could load Ubuntu but then I have to blacklist an existing wifi module and actually create a new module to make wifi work.  Anyone interested in a Lenovo Yoga 2 (three in one)?  Half price, only $500...........


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 4, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



This is also the arm that has what I call my "bruise finger;" the tip of the ring finger on my right hand has been swollen and bruised for probably going on a year now.  As with the psoriasis, it's probably unrelated, but also something that I wonder about.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 4, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



That could be related to the elbow pain though.  Check out this website:
Enlarged finger tips, Swelling and Tenderness to touch: Common Related Medical Conditions


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 4, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I was such a tomboy as a little girl that there was a lot of rough and tumble, lots of splinters, scrapes, bruises, and sprains.  I'm surprised I survived all that in as good a shape as I'm in.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 4, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


What? Then I have been to Kentucky. Looks like a road trip to Arkansas is on my list.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 4, 2017)

SixFoot said:


> Midterm is complete. Now I anxiously wait for the grades to be posted.
> 
> You're all beautiful people for listening to me fumble and bumble my way through this academic adventure, and for that I say, "thank you!"


Congratulations.  You're sure to have done well.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 4, 2017)

https://douweosinga.com/projects/visited?region=usa


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 4, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I've tried looking up the finger issue before, but didn't find anything that was close to definite.  I'll have to get a checkup sometime in the next year or so, because I'll be doing an internship as part of my associate's, maybe I'll find out something about it then .  Not having seen a doctor since some time in the early 90s, I have a few not medically diagnosed conditions.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 4, 2017)

OMG!  Sometimes it's so easy to forget the "good ole days".  I've found a TV station that plays older sitcoms.  Right now, the Burns & Allen Show is on and some of the lines are just outrageous.  Here's an example:  Gracie's telling George about her experience taking the car to the mechanic.  He asked her a few questions about the car and after a couple of questions he asks whether she's got a screw loose.  She tells the mechanic that she might have because she heard some rattling.  A couple of lines later, the mechanic asked her how long since her eyes were checked, and she tells him that her eyes have always been blue.  George was actually the straight man in that pair!


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 4, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Yeah, you have to visit Arkansas.  I have been there often and can give you some really neat destinations there as an incentive.   My map is filled in in the west.  Were I am lacking is a large block of states in the northeast.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 4, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> https://douweosinga.com/projects/visited?region=usa




This is mine.






I'm not counting the ones traveled through, just the sight seeing ones.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 4, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



No doubt. I went more than 20 years without seeing  a doctor though and was surprised when I finally decided that wasn't all that smart that I didn't have a lot of problems.  And I will admit that the doctors have helped a lot with the few problems I had.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 4, 2017)

Here we go.  

<img src="http://chart.apis.google.com/chart?...XSCRIPAOROHNCNYNJMAMDLAKYINILGAFLDECTALNVMIMN" width="440" height="220" ><br/>visited 28 states (56%)<br/><a

Some noticable in the northeast and west coast.

See America first!


----------



## peach174 (Aug 4, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> OMG!  Sometimes it's so easy to forget the "good ole days".  I've found a TV station that plays older sitcoms.  Right now, the Burns & Allen Show is on and some of the lines are just outrageous.  Here's an example:  Gracie's telling George about her experience taking the car to the mechanic.  He asked her a few questions about the car and after a couple of questions he asks whether she's got a screw loose.  She tells the mechanic that she might have because she heard some rattling.  A couple of lines later, the mechanic asked her how long since her eyes were checked, and she tells him that her eyes have always been blue.  George was actually the straight man in that pair!



Yeah ,Gracie Allen had a wicked since of humor she was great !


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 4, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > https://douweosinga.com/projects/visited?region=usa
> ...


Come east, peaches!


----------



## peach174 (Aug 4, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Been east,
South East is next !
Gotta see plantations, Mardi Gras, forts and civil war sites!


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 4, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


I made up a list of America's Most Decadent Cities.  The top 3 are New Orleans, Las Vegas and Memphis.  I got to see all three of them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 4, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> https://douweosinga.com/projects/visited?region=usa



My map (with Ohio removed)


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 4, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Here we go.
> 
> <img src="http://chart.apis.google.com/chart?...XSCRIPAOROHNCNYNJMAMDLAKYINILGAFLDECTALNVMIMN" width="440" height="220" ><br/>visited 28 states (56%)<br/><a
> 
> ...



Your image didn't quite make it.  Here it is though:


----------



## peach174 (Aug 4, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



I've been to Las Vegas, the lights made my eyes hurt and gave me a headache.
Plus my left palm broke out in a wicked rash from holding a handful of quarters feeding the one armed bandits.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 4, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> OMG!  Sometimes it's so easy to forget the "good ole days".  I've found a TV station that plays older sitcoms.  Right now, the Burns & Allen Show is on and some of the lines are just outrageous.  Here's an example:  Gracie's telling George about her experience taking the car to the mechanic.  He asked her a few questions about the car and after a couple of questions he asks whether she's got a screw loose.  She tells the mechanic that she might have because she heard some rattling.  A couple of lines later, the mechanic asked her how long since her eyes were checked, and she tells him that her eyes have always been blue.  George was actually the straight man in that pair!



I remember those old shows.  Burns and Allen were a favorite along with Fibber McGee, The Great Gildersleeve, The Lone Ranger, Inner Sanctum, I love Lucy, and on and on.  I remember I always hated hearing the musical intro for The FBI Story on Sunday nights because it signaled that bedtime was coming up--I hated bedtime--and back to school on Monday.

But except for music and news and eventually talk radio, television pretty well killed radio as an entertainment medium.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 4, 2017)

I've missed the corners and a few in the middle.....that's about it.  The American southwest is my favorite.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 4, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


I had a project in Atlantic City that kept me there for a year.  In all that time I never gambled.  The day I got to New Jersey I bought a local newspaper.  In every city I visited it worked in, I always got the local papers.

In that day's edition, they published in a box on the front page below the fold how much the seven hotel casinos had won the previous month.  Not total revenues, not how much they took in through their restaurants or shows or hotel rooms.  How much the casino won.  It turned out the previous month, the casinos had won a combined $60 million dollars.

I figured that if they could win between them $2 million a day, they didn't need my money to stay open.

The county sent me to Las Vegas for a training seminar.  Once again, I refused to spend a nickel in the casinos.  They just don't have any appeal to me at all.

At night I walked up and down the Strip taking in the sights.  Dancing fountains, manmade volcanoes, pirates attacking a Caribbean port.  Okay.  When's my flight?


----------



## peach174 (Aug 4, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...




I won a few times playing the slot machines, even though I didn't  know what I was doing.  
I don't play card games or the other games like roulette.
I just wanted to experience it.  
If I had put in 5 quarters at a time like it's suppose to done I would have won more money.   
I had fun though!


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 4, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> I've missed the corners and a few in the middle.....that's about it.  The American southwest is my favorite.



I see you are missing Alaska.  Our all time favorite vacation ever was flying into Anchorage, spending a couple of days seeing the sights and doing some adventures in the area, and then were bussed to Seward where we boarded a cruise ship and traveled the inside passage with wonderful ports of call along the way to Vancouver from where we flew home.

It is expensive, but if you have or save up the money to do it, it is a wonderful experience.

Just looking at these "where we have been" maps though, I don't wonder that so many youngsters who have neither traveled or had good educations in geography think that Alaska is an Island like Hawaii.  Because that is the way it is always portrayed on the U.S. maps.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 4, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Well, I'm almost certain my psoriasis is psoriasis.  It runs in my family.  I'm less certain about my reflux; it's possible I had h. pylori or some other issue, but since changing my diet seemed to help, and the changes I made were not bad ones, I'm fine with that.  Also, my grandmother suffered from digestive issues, so I think I inherited some of that.  My finger and arm issues would possibly require more testing than I expect to go through any time soon.  I will hopefully just get a basic check-up before my interning, since I have no health insurance and can't really afford much in the way of medical attention.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 4, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I'm southeast.....but the only thing to see here would be if The Walking Dead were being filmed.    You might go a bit north of me into Atlanta (not that I'd recommend it, I hate big cities, they are too dirty for my tastes).


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 4, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



I did enjoy gambling and we used to have a lot of fun for two or three days in Vegas or Laughlin.  I never gambled heavily and never more than what I had budgeted to lose.  And I usually did lose but not always.  One time my sis and her two oldest daughters and I took the bus to Laughlin and stayed at the Colorado Belle on a package deal.  The first hour we were there I won $4,000 on the dollar poker video machine. That was fun!!!!  I got home with most of it too.

We had a close family member, however, who got so addicted to it that he lost everything he had and it eventually killed him because he was spending all his time at the casino and not taking care of himself.  And gambling has never had any appeal for us after that.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 4, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


You do know that Mardi Gras started in Mobile, right?


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 4, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Only been to one and since it's about 2 hours if I hurry, I go there pretty often.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 4, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


I like Atlanta. Beats hell out of Newark.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 4, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Well I'm originally from New York, so I hate all things Jersey just because.  

Still, Atlanta, like so many of the big cities, seems like a dump to me.  I know there are nice areas, I just find the bad parts leave a stronger impression on me.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 4, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Yes, but I still want to see old town New Orleans and their Mardi Gras. 
It's about original buildings  that I like to see.  
Here in AZ.  it's the birdcage theater and original court house in Tombstone.
Copper Queen hotel in Bisbee, I like original sites.  

I do want to see Fort Morgan near Foley and the  Foley Depot & Railroad museum and if the 50's dinner if it's still around with it's soda fountain.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 4, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Inlaws just arrived in Tucson, and will be heading out to Pearce in about an hour. She called and said they had to stop because they are both just beat up from the drive so Tucson is where they are resting at some rest stop. After they get settled, they might go to the birdcage theater and check out other places in the vicinity.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 4, 2017)

Gracie said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




Tombstone is 71 miles from Tucson.
They still have to drive a way to reach Pearce which is about 84 miles.
They haven't to much farther to go though.
From Pearce is not far at all to Tombstone. 
Tell them to eat at Big Nose Kate's,  on Allen St. they have great food.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 4, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Fort Morgan is about 15 miles from here and the soda fountain and train museum are within walking distance of Doc Hollidays. The museum is about 200 yards from the front door and Stacey's Drug and Soda Fountain is another 100 yards.


peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Fort Morgan is a cool place. It's roughly 15 miles from Doc's but the railway museum is only 200 yards and Stacy's Drug and Olde Time Soda Fountain is another 100 yards.

The red X is Doc's,


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## peach174 (Aug 4, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




Well if we can travel we could fly and rent a car.
We would have to stay at a condo or cottage with a kitchen to cook hubbies diet he's on. Maybe stay like on a Fri. thru Sun. and fly back Mon.

Guess where I'll be hanging out most of the time besides the soda fountain and your bar, while we're there?
I had no idea something like that would be so close to Docs.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 4, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Yes Ernie you already posted that about 36 min. ago or so.? 

I'm going to be at the Museum with my nose buried in the Archives!


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 4, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


We're one of 2 bars in the down town area.
I don't know what your budget is, but you can spent 3 or 4 hundred a night for a condo on the beach, but if you're anything like me and think of a hotel as nothing more than a place to sleep, there's this a couple miles south of Doc's and 4 or 5 miles north of the beach:

https://www.trivago.com/?iPathId=59...IsSitemap=false&rp=&cpt=5965003&iFilterTab=1&


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 4, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


messed up somehow. I'm playing with multiple desktops in Windows 10 and it's nothing like Linux


----------



## peach174 (Aug 4, 2017)

Can't do that any longer ,we need a kitchen, he can't eat out at many restaurants any more.
We don't want near the beach, but can easily spend 400.00 or more a night for 3 nights.

We discussed talking about going there ,taking  a slow scenic route to Foley lasting about two weeks going on the Can Am.
We will see after his operation and what his doc says about flying or riding long distances.
I think flying would be better but he really doesn't like to fly.
He will fly but reluctantly. We flew to Colo. to visit my family on occasions.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 4, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> View attachment 142160


Classy!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 4, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Can't do that any longer ,we need a kitchen, he can't eat out at many restaurants any more.
> We don't want near the beach, but can easily spend 400.00 or more a night for 3 nights.
> 
> We discussed talking about going there ,taking  a slow scenic route to Foley lasting about two weeks going on the Can Am.
> ...


Depending on how his surgery goes, you guys might want to make a deal out of a slow, leisurely trip on the Can Am.  Hell, no time like the present, especially when the present might become "too late" too soon.  Life is best savored by taking big bites, little sister.  If the hubby can handle the trip, by all means, indulge...


----------



## Gracie (Aug 5, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


They arrived and all is not as they thought. She said when they walked in the front door of the house, a sea of cockroaches began to flee. When their grandson found the modem so he could get the wifi code or whatever it is so he could use the cell phone, cockroaches poured out like lava from a volcano. So..now they are stuck in a roach infested home and no place else to go. Gee. Funny how karma bites, isn't it?


----------



## Gracie (Aug 5, 2017)

Can't sleep lately. Right now, I am listening to thunder and watching lightening. No rain yet. I hope it does though. Might cool off this area from the scorching heat. I am beginning to like it here, but the summers SUCK.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 5, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Can't sleep lately. Right now, I am listening to thunder and watching lightening. No rain yet. I hope it does though. Might cool off this area from the scorching heat. I am beginning to like it here, but the summers SUCK.




We woke up from thunder too.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 5, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 142160
> ...


Semi classy. We rent so we are somewhat restricted about what we can do outside.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 5, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Can't sleep lately. Right now, I am listening to thunder and watching lightening. No rain yet. I hope it does though. Might cool off this area from the scorching heat. I am beginning to like it here, but the summers SUCK.
> ...


Awoke at 4 AM to thunder here too. Couldn't get back to sleep. I'll be headed in to open up in 40 minutes.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 5, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Can't do that any longer ,we need a kitchen, he can't eat out at many restaurants any more.
> ...




He will have about 3 months of recovery before he can really be fully active again.
They said he can't raise his arms for about that long in order for the wires to settle in.
They said he could disconnect them if he did do that.
We will see after the end of this year how things are.
He is already doing that when we bought the Can Am.  
Riding in the wind before it's too late was why we got him something he can still ride.
The miracle is his MS has been in remission this whole time.
Since his heart attack he has been able to feel the bottom of his feet.
Something he hasn't  experienced in 30 years.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 5, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Can't sleep lately. Right now, I am listening to thunder and watching lightening. No rain yet. I hope it does though. Might cool off this area from the scorching heat. I am beginning to like it here, but the summers SUCK.



As I recall the winters sort of do too?     But for sure a beach girl would find Albuquerque oppressively hot in the summer and the winters cold (though both are relatively mild compared to many other places).  The harshness of the land and low humidity is bothersome to many who moved here from more green places.  But they say if you wear out a pair of shoes here, you are probably going to stay.  There is a mysterious element and beauty to the high desert that eventually grabs most of us in unexplainable ways.

We all sometimes have trouble adjusting to a different climate/environment.  But we can and do adjust and over time become a part of it.  And it becomes home.

I am quite sure Paradise CA is the same for many.


----------



## ricechickie (Aug 5, 2017)

It's barely over 60 here. I love it!

I feel completely recovered from my small intestine kink.  Like it didn't even happen.  Except that I am still craving more kinds of foods like the clear liquid diet.  Jello.  Jello has been a daily staple for the last week.  I am also drinking way more water.  I think it might be sort of psychological, like I don't want to strain my digestive system.  But I can completely handle normal food now. 

I finally finished the painting that I was doing when I ended up in the hospital.  It looks pretty good.  I prefer varnished hardwood floors, but some fool who lived here first painted some of the floors, so I painted them over.  Path of least resistance.  Stripping would be terribly difficult.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 5, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> It's barely over 60 here. I love it!
> 
> I feel completely recovered from my small intestine kink.  Like it didn't even happen.  Except that I am still craving more kinds of foods like the clear liquid diet.  Jello.  Jello has been a daily staple for the last week.  I am also drinking way more water.  I think it might be sort of psychological, like I don't want to strain my digestive system.  But I can completely handle normal food now.
> 
> I finally finished the painting that I was doing when I ended up in the hospital.  It looks pretty good.  I prefer varnished hardwood floors, but some fool who lived here first painted some of the floors, so I painted them over.  Path of least resistance.  Stripping would be terribly difficult.



Okay, good.  And yay!!!  We'll take you off the vigil list for now.  Just let us know if and when you need to go back on.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 5, 2017)

Okay here's today's quiz for the genius category.  Though I think I might have gotten it right myself without qualifying for that particular group.


----------



## ricechickie (Aug 5, 2017)

L?


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 5, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> L?


Close but nope....


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 5, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> L?



Nope.  L is fed from the west side of C and nothing can exit to the west so long as there is a lower exit on the east side of C.


----------



## ricechickie (Aug 5, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > L?
> ...



The lower exit going from C to D is blocked.  It's a dead end.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 5, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay here's today's quiz for the genius category.  Though I think I might have gotten it right myself without qualifying for that particular group.




F?


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 5, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay here's today's quiz for the genius category.  Though I think I might have gotten it right myself without qualifying for that particular group.


F


----------



## peach174 (Aug 5, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay here's today's quiz for the genius category.  Though I think I might have gotten it right myself without qualifying for that particular group.
> ...




That's funny Ernie, we posted at the same time.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 5, 2017)

g


----------



## Gracie (Aug 5, 2017)

Nope, not g. Blocked.

K


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 5, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay here's today's quiz for the genius category.  Though I think I might have gotten it right myself without qualifying for that particular group.


What it doesn't address is two primary factors, it's making an assumption on a set volume flow and large enough connector pipe diameter to accommodate the flow.  Based on the model assumption then the lowest connected tank will fill first, increase the volume feed significantly or decrease the pipe diameters significantly or both and A will fill the fastest.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 5, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Can't sleep lately. Right now, I am listening to thunder and watching lightening. No rain yet. I hope it does though. Might cool off this area from the scorching heat. I am beginning to like it here, but the summers SUCK.


I dunno...I always enjoyed a good thundershower, especially when I had a way to stay dry.  I love the way things smell after a rainstorm, too!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 5, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Still looks nice, understated, yet noticeable.  I'd stop there.  I confess, though, I'd have coffee or iced tea.  I don't drink when I'm out and about...unless transportation to lodging is available.  I'm guessing y'all have cabs?


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 5, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...



Dang, you're right.  Okay back to the drawing board.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 5, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay here's today's quiz for the genius category.  Though I think I might have gotten it right myself without qualifying for that particular group.
> ...



I think we have to go with the assumption that the drip from the faucet is what we're dealing with though.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 5, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


That's what I was saying, the assumption is specific volume flow + pipe diameter = specific rate of fill and in the problem's question the answer would be F, the lowest connected tank.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 5, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > I've missed the corners and a few in the middle.....that's about it.  The American southwest is my favorite.
> ...




My folks drove from Lake Havasu City Arizona all the way up through Canada and the Yukon on the Alaska Highway.  They loved Alaska and said it was one oft he most beautiful states.....and they've been to all fifty numerous times. 

I don't know Ms Foxy...maybe someday.  I'd love to go there.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 5, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...




I've spent quite a bit of time in southeast Arizona.  Tombstone and Bisbee are definitely cool places to visit.  Also....if you're into nature Chiricahua National Monument is amazing.  One of the more beautiful areas in the Lower 48 imho. 


A link to the Monument with some pretty pictures.


Chiricahua National Monument (U.S. National Park Service)


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 5, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



That's it.

From the website in the photo:
The tank F will fill up first. D, E & G will never fill up because the input pipe for D is blocked. So C will start filling J. I will only start filling up if & when J fills up, before which L will start filling up. The water from L flows into pipes leading to F & H, but H won’t fill up because it’s input pipe is blocked. Therefore F tank will fill up first.​


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 5, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Wonderful.  There are all kinds of mysterious and wondrous sights hidden away in the desert.  

I am ashamed to say that we lived in Farmington NM for a whole year but never knew about the Bisti Badlands in the same county until the last few years.  We were too busy working, taking care of our young son, and I was pregnant with our daughter most of that year.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 5, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...





I been through Farmington and had no idea as well.  I remember seeing Shiprock outside of town as was awed by it.  I could see why the Navaho people see the place as so sacred.  Like I said before, I love the American Southwest.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 5, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



Our New Mexico Navajo and Hopi people have four sacred mountains:  Shiprock to the north, Sandia Crest to the east, Sierra Blanca to the south, and Mount Taylor to the west.

We have a number of old volcano cores like Shiprock scattered around the state, but none others so spectacular and beautiful.  Shiprock must be up there near the top of the list of the most painted and photographed mountains.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 5, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...





I know,  I live in Southeast AZ.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 5, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




In AZ. the Navajo have San Francisco Peaks as their sacred west mountains.
It's near Flagstaff.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 5, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


We have cabs and yours truly, the resident designated driver. Now, I won't be driving you to Anchorage, but to local lodging... I think enough of my patrons to make sure they are safe. We had a woman in last night who had had a bit too much. She needed to be at work at 8 am so I drove her home in her car and had a friend follow in my pick-up.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 5, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


Any of y'all get up this way, I'd be happy to treat you to dinner/breakfast.  AgainSheila and Mr. AS were up here last year and I did my best to fill up their one day on shore here with a custom personal tour.  Mr. AS is a big fan of "Alaska Bush People" and I took him to visit my off-grid "homestead".  I'm not sure whether he was disappointed with the reality, though.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 5, 2017)

Little Ewok, my rescue feral kitten, went to his new home this morning.  He'll have another kitten to play with and there are also children available.  He doubled in size and is eating very well.  He was also driving me nuts.  I'll make a follow-up call in a week, or so, but I'm confident he'll be happy.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 6, 2017)

peach174 said:


> It's 77 degrees and 77% humidity, everyone's arthritis is hurting today.
> I'm taking it easy today, my lower back, knees, collar bone and hands hurt.
> The price you pay for being rather reckless in youth. Like speeding with bicycle.
> 20 / 20 hindsight so to speak.
> ...



If I only knew I was going to live this long... I would have taken better care of myself...


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 6, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



And actually I misspoke I think limiting our sacred mountains to the Navajo and Hopi who are indeed more west in western NM and of course Arizona  So the four designated mountains are most often mentioned by our numerous Pueblo tribes.  Our Jicarilla and Mescalero Apaches fit in there somewhere too.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 6, 2017)

I declare myself to be a very lucky man as far as it goes to traveling... My parents seen to it that I had been in 40 states before I was eighteen. Some of those road trips were pretty skimpy... I remember a trip in a 1963 Rambler Station wagon  with sleeping bags, a Coleman cooler and stove and a U.S. Army Surplus Pup tent... Dad said he has $50.00 cash and a Shell & Conoco Credit Card for fuel, and we were gone for 2 weeks... He never said how much money Mom had though...

Every State in the Union and 7 Countries in Europe...

<img src="http://chart.apis.google.com/chart?...0&chd=s:99999999&chld=US|DE|FR|CH|AT|DK|NL|BE" width="450" height="300" ><br/>visited 8 states (3.55%)<br/><a href="https://douweosinga.com/projects/visited?region=world">Create your own visited map of The World</a>


----------



## Gracie (Aug 6, 2017)

I loathe desert, but that pic is very pretty. I am a tropical VERY GREEN sorta gal.

Meanwhile, the inlaws finally heeded my advice. They put their stuff in storage and are staying with a relative in Pearce. Tomorrow, they are going to Benson to look at a 4 bedroom mobile in a senior park. I told them if it looks good, GRAB IT. Do NOT go back to that house again.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 6, 2017)

This....either on the coast or in mountains makes no difference to me. But desert? Oh hayell no.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 6, 2017)

Gracie said:


> This....either on the coast or in mountains makes no difference to me. But desert? Oh hayell no.



I always said the same before living in the desert, Gracie.  But we humans have the capacity to adapt and appreciate what is where we are, and I came to love it.  I also love the mountains and we are near by.  And I also love the water--not so nearby here, but I can enjoy it when traveling.  And I came to love the high plains and Kansas prairie.  There is something to appreciate almost anywhere on Earth which is a good thing because if we all insisted on the same terrain, it would get awfully crowded wherever that was.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 6, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> I declare myself to be a very lucky man as far as it goes to traveling... My parents seen to it that I had been in 40 states before I was eighteen. Some of those road trips were pretty skimpy... I remember a trip in a 1963 Rambler Station wagon  with sleeping bags, a Coleman cooler and stove and a U.S. Army Surplus Pup tent... Dad said he has $50.00 cash and a Shell & Conoco Credit Card for fuel, and we were gone for 2 weeks... He never said how much money Mom had though...
> 
> Every State in the Union and 7 Countries in Europe...
> 
> <img src="http://chart.apis.google.com/chart?...0&chd=s:99999999&chld=US|DE|FR|CH|AT|DK|NL|BE" width="450" height="300" ><br/>visited 8 states (3.55%)<br/><a href="https://douweosinga.com/projects/visited?region=world">Create your own visited map of The World</a>



I have been on many travels similar to that.  And glad you're back with us Ridgerunner.  Been missing you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 6, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> I declare myself to be a very lucky man as far as it goes to traveling... My parents seen to it that I had been in 40 states before I was eighteen. Some of those road trips were pretty skimpy... I remember a trip in a 1963 Rambler Station wagon  with sleeping bags, a Coleman cooler and stove and a U.S. Army Surplus Pup tent... Dad said he has $50.00 cash and a Shell & Conoco Credit Card for fuel, and we were gone for 2 weeks... He never said how much money Mom had though...
> 
> Every State in the Union and 7 Countries in Europe...
> 
> <img src="http://chart.apis.google.com/chart?...0&chd=s:99999999&chld=US|DE|FR|CH|AT|DK|NL|BE" width="450" height="300" ><br/>visited 8 states (3.55%)<br/><a href="https://douweosinga.com/projects/visited?region=world">Create your own visited map of The World</a>



We've been on some rustic outings like that too Ridgerunner.  And happy you're back with us.  Been missing you.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 6, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


On the drive along I-10 somewhere between Lordsburg and Willcox there's a ridge where it's all boulders stacked one on top of the other and in a jumble everywhere, don't know the the name so I can't find any pictures.  I call it the Pterodactyl nesting site cause the landscape looks like huge fossilized Pterodactyl turds..........


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 6, 2017)

Back on my 17" laptop, the hard drive that was not supposed to be here until mid month showed up yesterday, less than five minutes to replace the old one then installed Linux Mint 18 and I'm off to the races........


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 6, 2017)

There was a small regional airline in Florida back in the mid 1980s that suffered a crash at the Miami airport.  The plane took off but fell back to earth at the end of the runway.  There just wasn't enough fuel loaded before that fated plane taxied away from the loading gate.

On December 18th, 1986 I was living in Sarasota.  That was the day I found out that I had both the means and the time to take a Christmas vacation at home.  With just four days to spare, I scrambled to arrange my flight back to Pittsburgh.  Before the Internet, I phoned travel agencies to help give me a white Christmas.

I got set up with a flight from Sarasota to Tampa, from Tampa to Charlottesville North Carolina, from Charlottesville to Greater Pittsburgh International Airport and home.

The first leg of my Christmas exodus was via that same small regional Florida airline that crashed due to inadequate fuel supply.

I walked to the small plane parked on the tarmac and was greeted by a young man holding a clipboard.  The clipboard had a sheath of papers as thick as a Sears catalog.  He thumbed through the paperwork, looked up and smiled.  "You must be Nosmo!  I'm your pilot.  Call me Bob."

"Hi Bob!  I am Nosmo.  Can I sit anywhere?"

"Sure!" answered Pilot Bob "You're the only one aboard today."

I've flown on everything from a 747 to a powered hang glider.  From Piper Cubs as a skydiver to a Leer jet as a commuting engineer.  But I was never as apprehensive about boarding a plane as I was climbing onto Pilot Bob's airplane.  We taxied from the 'gate' at Sarasota Bradenton airport and soon we were aloft.  We flew north to Tampa.  From the left side of the plane I could see the worksite for the new Sunshine Skyway bridge.  They were building a 'harp' bridge across the mouth of Tampa Bay.  The old bridge was a pair of truss bridges that was struck by an errant barge damaging it irreparably.

Being an engineer, I was anxious to see the site from the air.  My eyes were fixed out the window when I heard a loud "CLANK!" followed by a grinding sound louder than the drone of the engines.  Atop the left wing, a metal cover of sorts was sticking straight up and vibrating wildly!

"Oh, Bob.  I think there's a problem on the port side Wing."

"Oh, that's the fuel cap cover!" replied Pilot Bob calmly "It comes loose on just about every flight."

This isn't the kind of news that inspires confidence.  My mind was racing!

"Damn!" I thought "If I die at Christmas time my funeral will have Christmas decorations!  My family will be reminded of my passing and the ruination of Christmas forever!"

We landed at Tampa.  When I disembarked I was greeted by a lovely young woman holding a clipboard overloaded with paperwork.  She thumbed through it, looked up and smiled.  "You must be Nosmo!  Welcome to Tampa!"


----------



## peach174 (Aug 6, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




There is another similar type group ,between Benson and Wilcox and people say they are a whole bunch of different dinosaurs fossilized poop.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 6, 2017)

Hubby has had his new can am trike for almost 3 months now and has put over 2,000 miles on it already.
He is thoroughly enjoying himself.
He said he's taking her in for an oil change, Mon. or Tues.  down to Sierra Vista.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 6, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


That's probably the one I'm talking about.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 6, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



There is a Picture Rocks State Park out there between Lordsburg and Wilcox.  I have never thought about it being visible from I-10 but that might be what you were looking at.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 6, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Nope, not Picture Rocks.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 6, 2017)

I had to look it up.  
It's called Texas Canyon.
texas canyon az - Yahoo Image Search Results


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 6, 2017)

peach174 said:


> I had to look it up.
> It's called Texas Canyon.
> texas canyon az - Yahoo Image Search Results


Yup that's it, thanks, couldn't remember the name.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 6, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > I had to look it up.
> ...




Me either, embarrassing because we drive through it all the time.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 6, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...





I was looking at this place. It looks nice and is very affordable.
We like it quiet.  

Have you heard anything about these little cottages?
It looks lovely, plus it's big enough for you and any of your friends who might want to hang out with us there for like lunches and dinners.
Kayaker Haven and Riverside Retreat! - VRBO

Or this place looks nice
Beautiful 3 bedroom 2 bath Condo located sh... - VRBO


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 6, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Both look amazing to me--love the second one if that is the real deal, and rates similar to what you pay for a Motel 6 in the big cities. Awesome.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 6, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




I know, I was looking at them last year going from 130.00 to 150.00 really nice and reasonable.
But we must stay in places where I can cook.
He will be on this diet for the rest of his life.
He asked the doc what restaurants he could eat at.
Doc said good luck finding one. 
The only one in town he can find for breakfast is the Dennys , turkey bacon, dry fried hash browns, egg whites, one dry piece of toast with sugar free orange juice.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 6, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> There was a small regional airline in Florida back in the mid 1980s that suffered a crash at the Miami airport.  The plane took off but fell back to earth at the end of the runway.  There just wasn't enough fuel loaded before that fated plane taxied away from the loading gate.
> 
> On December 18th, 1986 I was living in Sarasota.  That was the day I found out that I had both the means and the time to take a Christmas vacation at home.  With just four days to spare, I scrambled to arrange my flight back to Pittsburgh.  Before the Internet, I phoned travel agencies to help give me a white Christmas.
> 
> ...


Just be glad the pilot didn't have you crawl out on the wing and re-latch it..........


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 6, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I understand but those places you linked seemed tailor made for doing your own meals.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 6, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


The first place is very close to my partners' place in an area called Bon Secour. It's right on the Bon Secour river. Maybe a 10 to 15 minute drive from Doc's.
The second place is very close to Tanger Outlets (mall), close to Owa, our new amusement park that is partially open for about 3 weeks and 2 miles, maybe 4 minutes from Doc's.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 6, 2017)

Especially thinking of Hossfly tonight and hope all is well or at least much improved with him.

Good night darlinks,

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Kat & Mr. Kat in transition,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana!!!! (Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant.)
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Hossfly's knee surgery,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, SFC Ollie, AgainSheila, and all others we hope will return.
_
And all the many expressions of the monsoon continue in the desert southwest._


----------



## Gracie (Aug 7, 2017)

I think you can take us off the list, Foxy. Thank you for leaving us on there for so long. And thank you to everyone that kept us in your prayers. This is home now, I believe, and we have a roof (soon to be a brand new one cuz housemate hired roofers to put on a brand new one..they will be here in October), we have an awesome wall heater, we have a place to shower and cook food and I have semi settled down to being a mountain gal. Health for both of us is the usual with nothing really bad happening (knock on wood), and I get my Dog Fix 3 times a week without having to stress over the welfare of them. So...looking good on this end FINALLY. I hope it continues. And, its not so hot lately. Its 76 degrees right now and I have my window open with a nice breeze whipping by and it sounds like ocean waves.

Meanwhile peach174 , looks like the inlaws will be Bensonites, lol. They declined the roach infested home in Pearce, found out the lady was taking them for a ride along with her chariot of cockroaches, and they found a nice 2 bedroom manufactured home in Benson and will be moving in tomorrow.


----------



## Kat (Aug 7, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Especially thinking of Hossfly tonight and hope all is well or at least much improved with him.
> 
> Good night darlinks,
> 
> ...





Awesome!!!


----------



## Kat (Aug 7, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I think you can take us off the list, Foxy. Thank you for leaving us on there for so long. And thank you to everyone that kept us in your prayers. This is home now, I believe, and we have a roof (soon to be a brand new one cuz housemate hired roofers to put on a brand new one..they will be here in October), we have an awesome wall heater, we have a place to shower and cook food and I have semi settled down to being a mountain gal. Health for both of us is the usual with nothing really bad happening (knock on wood), and I get my Dog Fix 3 times a week without having to stress over the welfare of them. So...looking good on this end FINALLY. I hope it continues. And, its not so hot lately. Its 76 degrees right now and I have my window open with a nice breeze whipping by and it sounds like ocean waves.
> 
> Meanwhile peach174 , looks like the inlaws will be Bensonites, lol. They declined the roach infested home in Pearce, found out the lady was taking them for a ride along with her chariot of cockroaches, and they found a nice 2 bedroom manufactured home in Benson and will be moving in tomorrow.




Gracie excellent that you seem to be getting some well deserved peace.


----------



## Kat (Aug 7, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...





Ernie, how big is that amusement part going to be?

Oh and Ernie S., do you know about the underground tunnel here in Foley?

Did you know that Foley, Alabama has a secret tunnel under the city – watch the [video] and see why [old photographs] – Alabama Pioneers



peach174 you don't want a place overlooking the gulf?? Nothing better than sitting on the balcony, listening to the waves, the seagulls, and watching the dolphins.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 7, 2017)

Kat said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...




You do realize your talking to a desert dweller don't  you?  
In other words, NO way José.
I saw plenty of beach and dolphins living in San Diego.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 7, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I think you can take us off the list, Foxy. Thank you for leaving us on there for so long. And thank you to everyone that kept us in your prayers. This is home now, I believe, and we have a roof (soon to be a brand new one cuz housemate hired roofers to put on a brand new one..they will be here in October), we have an awesome wall heater, we have a place to shower and cook food and I have semi settled down to being a mountain gal. Health for both of us is the usual with nothing really bad happening (knock on wood), and I get my Dog Fix 3 times a week without having to stress over the welfare of them. So...looking good on this end FINALLY. I hope it continues. And, its not so hot lately. Its 76 degrees right now and I have my window open with a nice breeze whipping by and it sounds like ocean waves.
> 
> Meanwhile peach174 , looks like the inlaws will be Bensonites, lol. They declined the roach infested home in Pearce, found out the lady was taking them for a ride along with her chariot of cockroaches, and they found a nice 2 bedroom manufactured home in Benson and will be moving in tomorrow.




I hope I never meet them.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 7, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Yes, they seem to be, I was looking last year if we need to stay and cook for Ernie if he hadn't put some much needed weight on.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 7, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



How quiet is the 2nd one? That one sounds Ideal.
Is the 1st one as quiet as they claim?
Either one seems very nice.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 7, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I think you can take us off the list, Foxy. Thank you for leaving us on there for so long. And thank you to everyone that kept us in your prayers. This is home now, I believe, and we have a roof (soon to be a brand new one cuz housemate hired roofers to put on a brand new one..they will be here in October), we have an awesome wall heater, we have a place to shower and cook food and I have semi settled down to being a mountain gal. Health for both of us is the usual with nothing really bad happening (knock on wood), and I get my Dog Fix 3 times a week without having to stress over the welfare of them. So...looking good on this end FINALLY. I hope it continues. And, its not so hot lately. Its 76 degrees right now and I have my window open with a nice breeze whipping by and it sounds like ocean waves.
> 
> Meanwhile peach174 , looks like the inlaws will be Bensonites, lol. They declined the roach infested home in Pearce, found out the lady was taking them for a ride along with her chariot of cockroaches, and they found a nice 2 bedroom manufactured home in Benson and will be moving in tomorrow.



I will take you off Gracie if you really don't want to be there, but I recommend we keep you there until you have a final housing solution that doesn't include mess and uncleanliness everywhere you go outside your bedroom.  Mr. and Mrs. Ringel have had an unimaginable rough transition as well and though their situation is improved and improving, I want them to get to where they want/need to be before I take them off.

Meanwhile we can rejoice that these journeys are progressing as they should.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 7, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


----------



## peach174 (Aug 7, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...




Be thankful this ain't the FZ!


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 7, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


God created Arrakis to train the faithful...........


----------



## peach174 (Aug 7, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Yeeessss..........  
Must have the spice!


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 7, 2017)

We're getting ready to head out to run some errands.  The stillsuits are in excellent condition and the thropter is being fired up.  Or should I take Shi-Halud.........


----------



## peach174 (Aug 7, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> We're getting ready to head out to run some errands.  The stillsuits are in excellent condition and the thropter is being fired up.  Or should I take Shi-Halud.........




The thropter if it's raining.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 7, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > We're getting ready to head out to run some errands.  The stillsuits are in excellent condition and the thropter is being fired up.  Or should I take Shi-Halud.........
> ...



We live probably less than a mile as the crow flies from the Ringels, and I am pretty sure it isn't raining right now.  And according to Accuweather, looks like most or all of the activity is going to be east of us today.  But this time of year we never know.  As you know, unlike West Texas and Kansas where the clouds form over the higher terrain to the west and then march relentlessly to the east picking up moisture and strength as they go, our clouds this time of year more often quickly and with little warning form near or over us and rain themselves out.  Little movement discerned in them.

So during the monsoon, you just never know whether you will need that umbrella.  But even if you do you won't need it long.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 7, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I think you can take us off the list, Foxy. Thank you for leaving us on there for so long. And thank you to everyone that kept us in your prayers. This is home now, I believe, and we have a roof (soon to be a brand new one cuz housemate hired roofers to put on a brand new one..they will be here in October), we have an awesome wall heater, we have a place to shower and cook food and I have semi settled down to being a mountain gal. Health for both of us is the usual with nothing really bad happening (knock on wood), and I get my Dog Fix 3 times a week without having to stress over the welfare of them. So...looking good on this end FINALLY. I hope it continues. And, its not so hot lately. Its 76 degrees right now and I have my window open with a nice breeze whipping by and it sounds like ocean waves.
> ...


You won't. There is no way I would subject you to their shenanigans. I would be embarrassed they are relatives. Well, on MrGs side...not mine.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 7, 2017)

Gracie said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I meant I would have to severely restrain myself from thumping them upside their heads if I knew what they looked like.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 7, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Yes, but the sand worms are so fast you'd be there and back again before getting really drenched.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 7, 2017)

The Docs office called ,he has an appt. this Wed. afternoon to meet with the doc that will do his operation.
Then the next step is his surgery.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 7, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > We're getting ready to head out to run some errands.  The stillsuits are in excellent condition and the thropter is being fired up.  Or should I take Shi-Halud.........
> ...


Took the thopter, it has air conditioning..........


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 7, 2017)

Just got back from running errands and just in time too.......  If I had been out any longer I might have gone postal on these clueless, distracted morons.  They are everywhere today, on the roads, in the stores, etc.........  Thankfully we weren't in a high crime area, we'd be looking at nothing but easy marks being accosted around every corner.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 7, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Just got back from running errands and just in time too.......  If I had been out any longer I might have gone postal on these clueless, distracted morons.  They are everywhere today, on the roads, in the stores, etc.........  Thankfully we weren't in a high crime area, we'd be looking at nothing but easy marks being accosted around every corner.........



Just wait for our first good snow.  Albuquerque drivers go a little nuts when the streets are wet, but add a little snow and it is bat shit crazyville.  We just make a point to stay until most of the crazies have gotten to where they are going.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 7, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just got back from running errands and just in time too.......  If I had been out any longer I might have gone postal on these clueless, distracted morons.  They are everywhere today, on the roads, in the stores, etc.........  Thankfully we weren't in a high crime area, we'd be looking at nothing but easy marks being accosted around every corner.........
> ...


It's probably like El Paso when they get rain, God forbid they ever have to drive in snow..........


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 7, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Just wait for our first good snow. Albuquerque drivers go a little nuts when the streets are wet, but add a little snow and it is bat shit crazyville. We just make a point to stay until most of the crazies have gotten to where they are going.




I have a warrant for my incarceration in Batshit Crazyville...


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 7, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Be thankful this ain't the FZ!



Pretty tame these days down there.  Like a trained retired animal act.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 7, 2017)

It was a tough day for Daisy the Mutt today.  She was constipated.  On our daily walk in Thompson Park she was hunched over, taking one step at a time.  She was trying hard to go, but nothing was moving the way it should.  One of her many fans saw she was in distress and suggested I apply a suppository.  So, out to the drug store we went.  I found suppositories for children age 2-6.

Folks!  I'm here to tell you that you just haven't lived until you give a miniature poodle a suppository!  Life's rich pageant is incomplete until that golden moment you hold a little tapered bit of glycerine in your fingers and try to find the target behind curly white fur besmeared by fresh warm fecal matter.  Holding her short but incredibly strong tail, complete with the obligatory 'powder puff' aloft, I did find the mark after a half dozen stabs at it.  Her tribulations were about to end.

We performed our smelly pas de deux out on the north lawn.  I was afraid to do it inside for fear she just might rebel at the notion of such a violation. I left her in her lead outside fearing that, once the fuse was lit, so to speak, the bomb might just go off all of a sudden.

I'm certain everything finally worked it's magic.  Then came the clean up.  Into the sink she went and everything from the hips back got thoroughly scrubbed.  I had gone through enough hand washing and hand sanitizer I probably could have performed brain surgery.

As I write this she I said contentedly curled up by my side.  All is forgiven as far as she I saw concerned.  But, as Scarlett O'Hara said, tomorrow is another day.

We go across the street to the groomer Wednesday afternoon.  My sister-in-law advised me to have the groomer drain Daisy's anal glands.  I asked my sister-in-law if she had ever done that to one of her own dogs.  She had, and then explained the procedure in lurid, graphic detail.  It does not sound like a do-it-yourself kind of thing.  I'll leave it to the professionals.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 8, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> It was a tough day for Daisy the Mutt today.  She was constipated.  On our daily walk in Thompson Park she was hunched over, taking one step at a time.  She was trying hard to go, but nothing was moving the way it should.  One of her many fans saw she was in distress and suggested I apply a suppository.  So, out to the drug store we went.  I found suppositories for children age 2-6.
> 
> Folks!  I'm here to tell you that you just haven't lived until you give a miniature poodle a suppository!  Life's rich pageant is incomplete until that golden moment you hold a little tapered bit of glycerine in your fingers and try to find the target behind curly white fur besmeared by fresh warm fecal matter.  Holding her short but incredibly strong tail, complete with the obligatory 'powder puff' aloft, I did find the mark after a half dozen stabs at it.  Her tribulations were about to end.
> 
> ...


Feeding your *dog* a little bit of *pumpkin*with his food is a great way to prevent and cure*constipation*. *Pumpkin* is high in water content and a great source of fiber. You can either puree fresh*pumpkin* or use canned pureed *pumpkin*.

Dog Constipation and How to Treat it Naturally


----------



## Gracie (Aug 8, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Be thankful this ain't the FZ!
> ...


I browse it from time to time, but its always the same o same o so most of the time I just pass it by. I just don't get how being mean is fun.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 8, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > It was a tough day for Daisy the Mutt today.  She was constipated.  On our daily walk in Thompson Park she was hunched over, taking one step at a time.  She was trying hard to go, but nothing was moving the way it should.  One of her many fans saw she was in distress and suggested I apply a suppository.  So, out to the drug store we went.  I found suppositories for children age 2-6.
> ...


I've used sweet potato in the past as a constipation cure for Daisy.  Thanks!


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 8, 2017)

As the old saying goes, you can lead a dog to suppositories, but you can't make them take one.  But, after some of life's hard facts was faced down and a pint or two of hand sanitizer was rubbed in, Daisy's tribulations are over.  She has been bathed and pampered and is currently enjoying the warmth of the concrete sidewalk and radiant sunshine.  She's back in the pink, so to speak.

A delivery of her favorite dog treats was just made and soon we will try Thompson Park again.  I'll pack a pre-moistened washcloth enclosed in a plastic bag just in case of any further digestive distress.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 8, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> It was a tough day for Daisy the Mutt today.  She was constipated.  On our daily walk in Thompson Park she was hunched over, taking one step at a time.  She was trying hard to go, but nothing was moving the way it should.  One of her many fans saw she was in distress and suggested I apply a suppository.  So, out to the drug store we went.  I found suppositories for children age 2-6.
> 
> Folks!  I'm here to tell you that you just haven't lived until you give a miniature poodle a suppository!  Life's rich pageant is incomplete until that golden moment you hold a little tapered bit of glycerine in your fingers and try to find the target behind curly white fur besmeared by fresh warm fecal matter.  Holding her short but incredibly strong tail, complete with the obligatory 'powder puff' aloft, I did find the mark after a half dozen stabs at it.  Her tribulations were about to end.
> 
> ...



If the constipation continues I would consider changing her diet.  When we got the mini doxie Carly in mid March she was seriously overweight and was not eating a good doggie diet--Dana was lovingly feeding her mostly good quality steak and cheese because that is what she liked and would eat eagerly.

So, I put her her on a high quality grain free canned dog food mixed with some high quality grain free kibble.  The wet dog food includes some good-for-dogs veggies that add some fiber and the kibble adds more.  Not only is she down 3 pounds from an unacceptable 16 pounds, but her coat is glossy, she has boundless energy at age 11, can jump like a young dog, and no issues with pottying, etc.  She gets a few high quality low calorie grain free nutritious treats and we keep people food to an absolute minimum.  (We aren't strong willed enough to never allow her a taste of what we're having though.)

But assuming everything else is good with Daisy, some dogs are just simply more prone to constipation problems.  The vets don't recommend human suppositories though.

Some recommendatons for treating holistically:

Psyllium husk powder: 1/2 teaspoon per 10 pounds of body weight 1-2 times daily on food.  (You can usually get it in the pet stores.)
Ground dark green leafy veggies: 1 teaspoon per 10 pounds of body weight 1-2 times daily with food
Coconut fiber: 1 teaspoon per 10 pounds of body weight 1-2 times daily on food
Canned 100 percent pumpkin: 1 teaspoon per 10 pounds of body weight 1-2 times daily on food


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 8, 2017)

This is some good body art.


----------



## Sbiker (Aug 8, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> This is some good body art.



Damn, it's like in "The Cell" movie with J Lo... Have you seen splitted horse there? Terrific view...

P.S. Here is at 3:58


----------



## Sbiker (Aug 8, 2017)

Hi all, I'm here again... Vacations were so short...


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 8, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Just wait for our first good snow. Albuquerque drivers go a little nuts when the streets are wet, but add a little snow and it is bat shit crazyville. We just make a point to stay until most of the crazies have gotten to where they are going.
> ...



For me it is just a restraining order.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 8, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Hi all, I'm here again... Vacations were so short...



Aren't they though.  That seems to be a universal thing too.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 8, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > It was a tough day for Daisy the Mutt today.  She was constipated.  On our daily walk in Thompson Park she was hunched over, taking one step at a time.  She was trying hard to go, but nothing was moving the way it should.  One of her many fans saw she was in distress and suggested I apply a suppository.  So, out to the drug store we went.  I found suppositories for children age 2-6.
> ...


Thanks for the information Foxy.  Daisy's diet is whatever she eats from her dish filled with Pirina Healthy Maturity kibble, four Pedigree Marrowbone minis per day, the occasional mini rice bone or Rachael Ray's made in Soup Bones for dogs and a 10% tax taken on everything I eat excluding salads.  Oddly, she never begs for salad.

She has a history typical of poodles, of skin problems.  An,sly hot spots during the summertime.  The vet recommended a squirt of fish oil on her food dish to remedy her hot spots.  But that kept her from eating her food!

For myself, I've never been a big believer in food as medicine.  Eat this to avoid getting that, if you eat this, you will get that.  I know that at my age, I cannot endulge my appetite as I did as a twenty year old.  Hell, I could eat styrofoam and survive at twenty.  But I do not shy away from pizza or burgers or the occasional chili dog.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 8, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I think you can take us off the list, Foxy. Thank you for leaving us on there for so long. And thank you to everyone that kept us in your prayers. This is home now, I believe, and we have a roof (soon to be a brand new one cuz housemate hired roofers to put on a brand new one..they will be here in October), we have an awesome wall heater, we have a place to shower and cook food and I have semi settled down to being a mountain gal. Health for both of us is the usual with nothing really bad happening (knock on wood), and I get my Dog Fix 3 times a week without having to stress over the welfare of them. So...looking good on this end FINALLY. I hope it continues. And, its not so hot lately. Its 76 degrees right now and I have my window open with a nice breeze whipping by and it sounds like ocean waves.
> 
> Meanwhile peach174 , looks like the inlaws will be Bensonites, lol. They declined the roach infested home in Pearce, found out the lady was taking them for a ride along with her chariot of cockroaches, and they found a nice 2 bedroom manufactured home in Benson and will be moving in tomorrow.



I'm so happy for you and Mr. G, Gracie!


----------



## peach174 (Aug 8, 2017)

4 - 33 gal. Trash bags total so far and I  now have the chair uncovered.
It's  a - ok. but needs to be vacuumed. 
Still tons of insulation to go.
I am going to use the 10 gal. wet dry vac ,to get all of the stuff on top of everything stored on the shelf's.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 8, 2017)

Gracie said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Being mean is not fun.  Don't over think that one.


----------



## ricechickie (Aug 8, 2017)

peach174 said:


> 4 - 33 gal. Trash bags total so far and I  now have the chair uncovered.
> It's  a - ok. but needs to be vacuumed.
> Still tons of insulation to go.
> I am going to use the 10 gal. wet dry vac ,to get all of the stuff on top of everything stored on the shelf's.



Quite a big mess!


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## blackhawk (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## blackhawk (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 9, 2017)

Especially thinking of Hossfly tonight and hope all is well or at least much improved with him.

Good night darlinks,

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Kat & Mr. Kat in transition,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana!!!! (Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant.)
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Hossfly's knee surgery,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, SFC Ollie, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

_The moon is full tonight, so please keep any howling to a reasonable level.  The August moon is the holly moon or corn moon or moon of encirclement. It is time to think of health and wellness and correspondences.







_


----------



## Kat (Aug 9, 2017)

Love it! ^^^^^^^


----------



## Gracie (Aug 9, 2017)

Well..I have news of the inlaws. Wanna hear? 

I know I should not be grinning, but..its hard to be sympathetic, especially when they refused us a roof until we could find our own. Now, they are roofless. They got the mobile home, but can't live in it yet. No money to turn on the power. Nothing like living in a metal box with no electric, no swamp cooler (which it has), no beds, no anything and no money until next month. They called today complaining about not having any money and hinting. I ignored it and said what they said to me "oh, thats so sad".
Now they know what it feels like to have nothing and no place to feel safe.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 9, 2017)

Kat said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


How big? Well, they have about 600 acres. There is a LOT of construction going on. A couple friends will have their brewery on site with a beer garden/pub. I believe there will be an entertainment venue and more rides and attractions.
The project is owned by the Porch Creek tribe and they have billions to play with here. There is talk of a casino in a couple years too.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 9, 2017)

Hello!  Popping in.  I see Gracie is here bearing good news!  Hi Gracie!  Great news!  We were worried about you there for a little while.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 9, 2017)

How is Hossfly?  Has anyone heard from him since his surgery.  Sorry, I haven't been around here much lately and I'm out of the loop.    I just looked back a few pages, but I couldn't find any info.  

Hope everything is going well with him and everyone else!


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 9, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



How are you doing Ernie?  Healing up well I hope!


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 9, 2017)

Bunny washing his face.    That Bunny will just not keep still for a picture!


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 9, 2017)

There is a kid in my neighborhood who has divined the perfect crime.  He rides an off road dirt motorcycle.  Not a light on the thing, he rides without a helmet.  It has been said that if you don't think it's worth it to protect your head, you're probably right.  He has modified his little motorcycle to make the exhaust system unnecessarily loud.

His crime is to coast his motorcycle down the street in front of the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate during the wee small hours of the morning, usually around 3:30 am.  Then he kick starts it to life, revs the engine and speeds away like a phantom.  This wakes me, my dog, my neighbors and their dogs.

While I, like my neighbors, grumbles and tries to fall back to sleep, the dogs are not so easily calmed.  They carry on making the human efforts to regain peace nigh on impossible.

It is the perfect crime.  He serves his apparent purpose of disturbing the peace (why else would he coast down the hill in silence) while becoming impossible to be punished or caught.  We cannot call the cops as he is gone before we can reach the telephone.  We cannot prevent him from continuing his reign of din as it happens in the dead of night.

What compels him?


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 9, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> How is Hossfly?  Has anyone heard from him since his surgery.  Sorry, I haven't been around here much lately and I'm out of the loop.    I just looked back a few pages, but I couldn't find any info.
> 
> Hope everything is going well with him and everyone else!



No.  Alas no news since the day before the surgery.  Some concern as they were not able to give him the normal meds for pain control and the surgery he had is one of the most painful ever.  So keep sending those prayers and positive vibes folks.

Always good to see you too Chris.  I miss you when you aren't around.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 9, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> There is a kid in my neighborhood who has divined the perfect crime.  He rides an off road dirt motorcycle.  No a light on the thing, he rides without a helmet.  It has been said that if you don't think it's worth it to protect your head, you're probably right.  He has modified his little motorcycle to make the exhaust system unnecessarily loud.
> 
> His crime is to coast his motorcycle down the street in front of the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate during the wee small hours of the morning, usually around 3:30 am.  Then he kick starts it to life, revs the engine and speeds away like a phantom.  This wakes me, my dog, my neighbors and their dogs.
> 
> ...



I think what compels those who behave like that is a cruel mean streak a mile wide coupled with a warped sense of humor.  If you don't have a neighborhood watch program that could be enlisted, if you and your neighbors wanted to invest a bit in some webcams--they aren't really expensive--or motion activated trail cameras and set up strategically along your street, one or more will get a photo of this kid, a face shot, maybe the tag number if he has licensed the bike, etc.  And then you have some ammo to request the police to intervene.

It is amazing what those little cameras can catch.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 9, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Hello!  Popping in.  I see Gracie is here bearing good news!  Hi Gracie!  Great news!  We were worried about you there for a little while.



I worry about her a couple of times a week for years.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 9, 2017)

Not sure what caused my last two paychecks to finally show up today.  Really not worth the time to figure it out.  On to the the overtime issue most likely with the federal government.  Hopefully they share information with the IRS and he gets an audit too.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 9, 2017)

Got back from Tucson at Drs. Office.
Mr. P will have out patient surgery for a defibrillator and pacemaker on Aug. 17th.
We have to be there at 6:30 a.m. in the morning. He should be released around 1:00p,m, the same day.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 9, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Got back from Tucson at Drs. Office.
> Mr. P will have out patient surgery for a defibrillator and pacemaker on Aug. 17th.
> We have to be there at 6:30 a.m. in the morning. He should be released around 1:00p,m, the same day.



Now he just needs to have a swift recovery from surgery, and then you keeping him from overdoing things once that happens.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 9, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Got back from Tucson at Drs. Office.
> Mr. P will have out patient surgery for a defibrillator and pacemaker on Aug. 17th.
> We have to be there at 6:30 a.m. in the morning. He should be released around 1:00p,m, the same day.


Want me to send the inlaws over to help?


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 9, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Still limp a bit, Chris, but not hurting hardly at all. The neuropathy is no longer painful, but the inside of my calf and behind my knee are numb. I guess that means something is reconnecting. The mobility of the knee has improved a lot but not to where it needs to be. Tomorrow at 10:30 I go for my last evaluation. There is some chance I may need a knee replacement, but we shan't worry about that right now.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 10, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Got back from Tucson at Drs. Office.
> ...



Right, like he does it now with overdoing things. 
He outweighs me by 90 pounds and is 10 inches taller. I can't  stop him from doing what and when he wants to do things. 
One thing he has done so far is stick to the diet I have him on, he tried cheating while in town like he always did before ,  but he started putting on a few pounds again and decided he needs to stay on it.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 10, 2017)

Gracie said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Got back from Tucson at Drs. Office.
> ...





You really got a death wish for them?  
It has 728 mg of caffeine in one 12 Oz.cup.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 10, 2017)

Well he's out and about on his motorcycle this morning, going to tell everybody that next Thursday is his surgery.  

We have to leave at 5:00 a. m.  that morning.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 10, 2017)

The sounds in the evening dews and damps of the summer night can be a meditative, almost zen-like experience.  The constant drone of crickets with a bass note reminiscent of a dial tone is punctuated by a rhythmic chirp of individual crickets.  Occasionally the song of a distant freight train's horn can be heard.  Occasionally a car slides along the pavement on its way home or to work on the graveyard shift.

All together, it's a pleasant sound to drift away into sleep.  Some folks need some audible distraction.  A synthetic sound machine replicating the wind rustling palm fronds or the sound of waves lapping at a beach.  Even 'white noise', an amalgam of perceptible sounds drowning out more violent and harsh sounds in a city.

Yes, it's nice to be soothed by sound.  My favorite is the cricket's chirp on a warm summer night.  They must be encamped hundreds of yards away as they join in their insect chorus lulling me into dreamland.

But last night, last night ...

One cricket took his place right outside my window.  He chirped away with a staccato rhythm as loud as the sound of plywood being ripped off a wall.  He wooed his cricket sweetheart who must have been down at the end of the block by rubbing his supposedly substantial legs together.  He created a din he must have been very proud of, but kept me up for hours.

Ah! Summertime!  It giveth and it taketh away.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 10, 2017)

An obscure Tom Petty song for your listening enjoyment.  It's pretty simple so I had to add a slightly strange middle eight.  Hope you like.  






Kings Highway by user183852791


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 10, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> The sounds in the evening dews and damps of the summer night can be a meditative, almost zen-like experience.  The constant drone of crickets with a bass note reminiscent of a dial tone is punctuated by a rhythmic chirp of individual crickets.  Occasionally the song of a distant freight train's horn can be heard.  Occasionally a car slides along the pavement on its way home or to work on the graveyard shift.
> 
> All together, it's a pleasant sound to drift away into sleep.  Some folks need some audible distraction.  A synthetic sound machine replicating the wind rustling palm fronds or the sound of waves lapping at a beach.  Even 'white noise', an amalgam of perceptible sounds drowning out more violent and harsh sounds in a city.
> 
> ...



I agree.  One cricket close by can raise my blood pressure 10 points.  The only worst thing were the cicadas up on the mountain when one would happen to get in the house.  One cicada can drown out 100 crickets.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 10, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> An obscure Tom Petty song for your listening enjoyment.  It's pretty simple so I had to add a slightly strange middle eight.  Hope you like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love it.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 10, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Got back from Tucson at Drs. Office.
> Mr. P will have out patient surgery for a defibrillator and pacemaker on Aug. 17th.
> We have to be there at 6:30 a.m. in the morning. He should be released around 1:00p,m, the same day.



I have mixed feelings about this.  On the one hand, if he needs it, then glad he'll have it.  On the other hand, too bad there is the need.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 10, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Still limp a bit, Chris, but not hurting hardly at all. The neuropathy is no longer painful, but the inside of my calf and behind my knee are numb. I guess that means something is reconnecting. The mobility of the knee has improved a lot but not to where it needs to be. Tomorrow at 10:30 I go for my last evaluation. There is some chance I may need a knee replacement, but we shan't worry about that right now.



No one ever replaces their knee with a piano, what a shame....


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 10, 2017)

The USPS is paying for me to have a background check.  Keep this site on the down low please.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 10, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> The sounds in the evening dews and damps of the summer night can be a meditative, almost zen-like experience.  The constant drone of crickets with a bass note reminiscent of a dial tone is punctuated by a rhythmic chirp of individual crickets.  Occasionally the song of a distant freight train's horn can be heard.  Occasionally a car slides along the pavement on its way home or to work on the graveyard shift.
> 
> All together, it's a pleasant sound to drift away into sleep.  Some folks need some audible distraction.  A synthetic sound machine replicating the wind rustling palm fronds or the sound of waves lapping at a beach.  Even 'white noise', an amalgam of perceptible sounds drowning out more violent and harsh sounds in a city.
> 
> ...


I don't have a sound machine, but I have oodles of soothing sounds (white noise) saved in my collection at youtube. I also have this website to go to and its a loop....so turn off the monitor but keep the pc on, and listen to it all night..which is what I do often. 

SimplyNoise -- The Best Free White Noise Generator on the Internet.

And this is my youtube collection:


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 10, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Got back from Tucson at Drs. Office.
> ...



In this case though, the alternative made his getting it a true blessing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 11, 2017)

Especially thinking of Hossfly tonight and hope all is well or at least much improved with him.

Good night darlinks,

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Kat & Mr. Kat in transition,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana!!!! (Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant.)
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Hossfly's knee surgery,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, SFC Ollie, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

_The beauty in the storm_


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 11, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Still getting physical therapy?


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 11, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Well he's out and about on his motorcycle this morning, going to tell everybody that next Thursday is his surgery.
> 
> We have to leave at 5:00 a. m.  that morning.



Best of luck and best wishes.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 11, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > How is Hossfly?  Has anyone heard from him since his surgery.  Sorry, I haven't been around here much lately and I'm out of the loop.    I just looked back a few pages, but I couldn't find any info.
> ...



Hope everything is okay with him.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 11, 2017)

Great to see you in much better spirits than the last time we spoke, Gracie.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 11, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Got back from Tucson at Drs. Office.
> Mr. P will have out patient surgery for a defibrillator and pacemaker on Aug. 17th.
> We have to be there at 6:30 a.m. in the morning. He should be released around 1:00p,m, the same day.



That's my birthday!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 11, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Just got back from running errands and just in time too.......  If I had been out any longer I might have gone postal on these clueless, distracted morons.  They are everywhere today, on the roads, in the stores, etc.........  Thankfully we weren't in a high crime area, we'd be looking at nothing but easy marks being accosted around every corner.........


There must be something in the air.  It's been nuts up here, too.  Or maybe the snowbirds finally made it up and are now clogging our roads with those monster condos on wheels they seem to favor.  Of course, the statewide season of road destruction has reached its peak frenzy because they're trying to get their "repairs" finished before the snow flies.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 11, 2017)

peach174 said:


> 4 - 33 gal. Trash bags total so far and I  now have the chair uncovered.
> It's  a - ok. but needs to be vacuumed.
> Still tons of insulation to go.
> I am going to use the 10 gal. wet dry vac ,to get all of the stuff on top of everything stored on the shelf's.


Sounds like Hercules cleaning the Augean stables.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 11, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just got back from running errands and just in time too.......  If I had been out any longer I might have gone postal on these clueless, distracted morons.  They are everywhere today, on the roads, in the stores, etc.........  Thankfully we weren't in a high crime area, we'd be looking at nothing but easy marks being accosted around every corner.........
> ...



I don't know.  Doesn't sound like something new to me.  I see these kinds of people every single day, unfortunately.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 11, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > 4 - 33 gal. Trash bags total so far and I  now have the chair uncovered.
> ...




Tell that to my poor aching back.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 11, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Well..I have news of the inlaws. Wanna hear?
> 
> I know I should not be grinning, but..its hard to be sympathetic, especially when they refused us a roof until we could find our own. Now, they are roofless. They got the mobile home, but can't live in it yet. No money to turn on the power. Nothing like living in a metal box with no electric, no swamp cooler (which it has), no beds, no anything and no money until next month. They called today complaining about not having any money and hinting. I ignored it and said what they said to me "oh, thats so sad".
> Now they know what it feels like to have nothing and no place to feel safe.


Karma has a way of making its existence known, doesn't it?
You and Mr. G getting settled in for the winter?  I suspect you'll have snow if you're in the mountains.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 11, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Hello!  Popping in.  I see Gracie is here bearing good news!  Hi Gracie!  Great news!  We were worried about you there for a little while.


Hello, Chris!


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 11, 2017)

My Kindle appears to be dying.  It started resetting itself yesterday (which has happened before), but did not want to finish loading after the reset.  It was caught in a loop of restarting, beginning to load, and freezing.  I eventually got it to work by plugging it into my PC.  We took the little one to karate, and it started resetting itself again.  This time it went to a completely black screen, which I've never seen before.  Then, when it did eventually go back to normal, it moved on to a completely white screen.  At this point, it seems as though I need to plug the Kindle into my PC almost every time I want to turn it on.  Once I have it on, it works fine, but after I turn it off, turning it back on is an issue.

I went on ebay and bought a Kobo reader.  Apparently they are made by Barnes & Nobles.  The one I got is new, but an older version.  It will require me to convert all of my mobi files into epub files, so I'm doing that on the second PC right now.  It comes with 100 "classics," such as Pride & Prejudice, loaded on it; I'm curious what those books will be.  It has less memory than my Kindle keyboard, but 1GB should be plenty of space, and it can take an SD card to expand the memory.

Mostly I'm just hoping that it will not cause issues when I load my books onto it, that the screen is as easy to read as the Kindle, that it is relatively comfortable to use, and that the battery doesn't drain super fast.  I don't need extra features in an ereader.  It only cost $27, so if it works well and I can use it for as long as I have my Kindle (just over 6 years), it will be great.

Luckily I still have a bunch of paper books if I continue to have ereader problems.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 11, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Hello!  Popping in.  I see Gracie is here bearing good news!  Hi Gracie!  Great news!  We were worried about you there for a little while.
> ...



Hello GW.    Good to see you!


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 11, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> My Kindle appears to be dying.  It started resetting itself yesterday (which has happened before), but did not want to finish loading after the reset.  It was caught in a loop of restarting, beginning to load, and freezing.  I eventually got it to work by plugging it into my PC.  We took the little one to karate, and it started resetting itself again.  This time it went to a completely black screen, which I've never seen before.  Then, when it did eventually go back to normal, it moved on to a completely white screen.  At this point, it seems as though I need to plug the Kindle into my PC almost every time I want to turn it on.  Once I have it on, it works fine, but after I turn it off, turning it back on is an issue.
> 
> I went on ebay and bought a Kobo reader.  Apparently they are made by Barnes & Nobles.  The one I got is new, but an older version.  It will require me to convert all of my mobi files into epub files, so I'm doing that on the second PC right now.  It comes with 100 "classics," such as Pride & Prejudice, loaded on it; I'm curious what those books will be.  It has less memory than my Kindle keyboard, but 1GB should be plenty of space, and it can take an SD card to expand the memory.
> 
> ...



I think my laptop may be dying.  A few times now when I've turned it on, it has lines going across the screen, as if my monitor is ready to kick the bucket, then it clears up and will be fine, but when I go to turn it on again, same thing happens.  Could be time to invest in a new laptop.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 11, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I am looking forward to retiring in a year or two.  I won't have to drive somewhere every day.  Once the snow flies in winter, I will hopefully have enough wood put up so I won't have to cut or split any before Spring.  I have plenty of crafts projects, and the cabin is an ongoing project itself.  I'll have my little loft set up for crafting so I can escape the partner if I need to.  I'll have my animals (goats and chickens at first), and my garden to keep me busy, and fed pretty well.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 11, 2017)

peach174 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Oh, yeah!  I know a bit about that.  Every time I get into a project, it becomes crystal clear that I'm not 30 any longer.  Ibuprofen and hot pads are my friends!
You'll feel loads better once the mess is cleared up, though.  How have you decided to get the repairs done?


----------



## peach174 (Aug 11, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...




When we can find a dry wall handyman that does our area out here in Willowlakes.
Ziltch so far.
It's hard to find anything in services for out here in Timbuktu.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 11, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> There is a kid in my neighborhood who has divined the perfect crime.  He rides an off road dirt motorcycle.  Not a light on the thing, he rides without a helmet.  It has been said that if you don't think it's worth it to protect your head, you're probably right.  He has modified his little motorcycle to make the exhaust system unnecessarily loud.
> 
> His crime is to coast his motorcycle down the street in front of the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate during the wee small hours of the morning, usually around 3:30 am.  Then he kick starts it to life, revs the engine and speeds away like a phantom.  This wakes me, my dog, my neighbors and their dogs.
> 
> ...


Privileged entitlement?  Childhood frivolity?  Stupidity?  Blatant and total disregard for everyone but himself?
Maybe he's sneaking away from his girlfriend's parent's house by coasting and that little burst of noise is his way of bidding the fair damsel "farewell, adieu, until we meet again"?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 11, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Got back from Tucson at Drs. Office.
> Mr. P will have out patient surgery for a defibrillator and pacemaker on Aug. 17th.
> We have to be there at 6:30 a.m. in the morning. He should be released around 1:00p,m, the same day.


I'm marking that date although best wishes and positive thoughts are coming your way, and Mr. P's way, hoping that the outcome will be what you both want it to be.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 11, 2017)

peach174 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Shame we're not closer.  Both my partner and I are fair hands with sheet rock.  The partner is single-minded enough to hang, tape and mud an entire room in one day (I've seen him do it).  You can't do finish work, though, until the mud is dry.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 11, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Yes it is a shame your not.  
We could do trade with your goat cheese to our buffalo meat as well.

We will find someone eventually through friends ,who know people who do drywall work.
It just takes a little bit of time through the grapevine so to speak.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 11, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > The sounds in the evening dews and damps of the summer night can be a meditative, almost zen-like experience.  The constant drone of crickets with a bass note reminiscent of a dial tone is punctuated by a rhythmic chirp of individual crickets.  Occasionally the song of a distant freight train's horn can be heard.  Occasionally a car slides along the pavement on its way home or to work on the graveyard shift.
> ...


I just leave the TV on.  I've done this for years and if the TV shuts off, I'll wake up.  Of course, some of those soundtracks get incorporated into my dreams, making for some pretty weird dreams.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 11, 2017)

peach174 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Good luck, crossing hooks for you.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 11, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > My Kindle appears to be dying.  It started resetting itself yesterday (which has happened before), but did not want to finish loading after the reset.  It was caught in a loop of restarting, beginning to load, and freezing.  I eventually got it to work by plugging it into my PC.  We took the little one to karate, and it started resetting itself again.  This time it went to a completely black screen, which I've never seen before.  Then, when it did eventually go back to normal, it moved on to a completely white screen.  At this point, it seems as though I need to plug the Kindle into my PC almost every time I want to turn it on.  Once I have it on, it works fine, but after I turn it off, turning it back on is an issue.
> ...



You might be able to just replace a component, say the video card.  I've never replaced laptop parts, so I couldn't really advise you.  I only deal with PCs.  

Of course, if you don't need too much out of it, a new laptop doesn't have to cost that much.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 11, 2017)

A great song.  I hope you like.  And yeah...it's Pearl Jam....so don't be put off.     Love the lyric and the melody.  


Just Breathe by user183852791


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 11, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



That's true.  I bought a couple of Asus 15" at under $300 each for myself and Hombre to use in the great room to play games or do Facebook or whatever while watching TV in the evenings.  They are fine for that.  For heavy duty stuff though, we prefer our PCs in the office from where we can see what is going on in the great room and kitchen and front porch, walk, and yard.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 11, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



But. . .but. . .your state is supposed to be much more grown up and civilized compared to how it is out here.  I'm disappointed.     (kidding)


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 11, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> A great song.  I hope you like.  And yeah...it's Pearl Jam....so don't be put off.     Love the lyric and the melody.
> 
> 
> Just Breathe by user183852791



I like Pearl Jam.  And yours is a very nice rendition.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 11, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Well..I have news of the inlaws. Wanna hear?
> ...


Trying to prepare. So far, I am still sweltering in this horrible heat. But, its "only" 88 today, so its better than 104. I think fall will hit us early. Don't know why I think that..just feel it in my bones. So, been looking for snow boots at thrift stores. Got everything else. Of course the housemate has shitloads of wood but won't use it...he likes his forced heater that only does the living room when he feels like turning it on..which is rarely. He keeps it at 60 degrees in there. I have to wear a coat during the colder months when I am cooking in the kitchen, which is rare as well, since I cannot abide the stink wafting off the shag carpet that is even in the kitchen. Yes, his kitchen is carpeted.

My goal now is to find our own place up here. No more renting rooms. I want warmth during the winter, coolness during the summer. I don't think that is too much to ask. Oh, and I want a CLEAN home. Having my own, I know it will be.

But, in the meantime, I stay outside even though it is hot as hell, and only come inside at dusk...then I just stay in our rooms and only go out to get a quick bowl of cereal. Cooking in there just makes it hotter since he has no air conditioning and is "used to it" but expects housemates to do the same.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 11, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> My Kindle appears to be dying.  It started resetting itself yesterday (which has happened before), but did not want to finish loading after the reset.  It was caught in a loop of restarting, beginning to load, and freezing.  I eventually got it to work by plugging it into my PC.  We took the little one to karate, and it started resetting itself again.  This time it went to a completely black screen, which I've never seen before.  Then, when it did eventually go back to normal, it moved on to a completely white screen.  At this point, it seems as though I need to plug the Kindle into my PC almost every time I want to turn it on.  Once I have it on, it works fine, but after I turn it off, turning it back on is an issue.
> 
> I went on ebay and bought a Kobo reader.  Apparently they are made by Barnes & Nobles.  The one I got is new, but an older version.  It will require me to convert all of my mobi files into epub files, so I'm doing that on the second PC right now.  It comes with 100 "classics," such as Pride & Prejudice, loaded on it; I'm curious what those books will be.  It has less memory than my Kindle keyboard, but 1GB should be plenty of space, and it can take an SD card to expand the memory.
> 
> ...




I suspect it's the battery, mine started doing the same squirrely things and had to get a new one.
It  transfers your old data to the new one automatically so you don't lose any of your data.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 11, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Nope I've been free from the physical terrorists for a month now. Good news yesterday!  I broke up with my orthopedist. Our monthly dates have come to an end and I have been proclaimed well on my road to recovery.
Of course, I think I should be 100% by this point, but realistically, I will be "nearly 100%" in about 6 months.

For the first time, there will be 2 bands sharing the stage at Doc Holliday's The first is our house favorite, The Jason Abel Project. They will be followed by "Heavy Funk" all the way from Pensacola FL. (25 miles or so)


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 11, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > My Kindle appears to be dying.  It started resetting itself yesterday (which has happened before), but did not want to finish loading after the reset.  It was caught in a loop of restarting, beginning to load, and freezing.  I eventually got it to work by plugging it into my PC.  We took the little one to karate, and it started resetting itself again.  This time it went to a completely black screen, which I've never seen before.  Then, when it did eventually go back to normal, it moved on to a completely white screen.  At this point, it seems as though I need to plug the Kindle into my PC almost every time I want to turn it on.  Once I have it on, it works fine, but after I turn it off, turning it back on is an issue.
> ...



I've considered that as a good possibility.  I might end up buying a replacement battery and hoping it fixes the issue, they only run about $10.  I'll wait to see how I like the new Kobo I bought first, though.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 11, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > My Kindle appears to be dying.  It started resetting itself yesterday (which has happened before), but did not want to finish loading after the reset.  It was caught in a loop of restarting, beginning to load, and freezing.  I eventually got it to work by plugging it into my PC.  We took the little one to karate, and it started resetting itself again.  This time it went to a completely black screen, which I've never seen before.  Then, when it did eventually go back to normal, it moved on to a completely white screen.  At this point, it seems as though I need to plug the Kindle into my PC almost every time I want to turn it on.  Once I have it on, it works fine, but after I turn it off, turning it back on is an issue.
> ...


I bought a new HP 17" about a month ago. I just couldn't get past the EFCI garbage that Microsoft forces manufacturers to put on their machines in order to install Linux. I tried several distributions and finally got the thing to boot up Linux Mint in what they call "compatibility mode" OK it WILL boot Linux, now I needed to figure out what "compatibility mode" was and pass those options to Kubuntu that I've been using for 5 years or so.
I'm happy to report that I am currently running a fresh install of Kubuntu 17.04. Now I just have to move a couple hundred Gigs of data from the old laptop HD to this one.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 11, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



You couldn't just format the HD?  Or were you setting up a dual boot?


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 11, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Oh, I'm sure you will be back to your old self (or as close to it as possible) in no time at all.  Just be very careful not to push it and reinjure yourself.  You are very prone to reinjury right now, especially if you are impatient and try to push it too hard.   

Great news that you are able to participate in your bar activities again too.  See?  Things are moving along nicely for you, maybe not as quickly as you would like but you will get there eventually.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 11, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I have my PC for work purposes, but I can't use that for anything but work because of confidentiality purposes and security (I could make a political joke here, but I digress ).


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 11, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Yeah, you seem like the type of person who needs to stay busy, and I'm sure there is plenty for you to do.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 11, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Nah, I would just get a new one.  It was a cheap one anyways, and they are probably only really designed to last for like 3-5 years.  Contribute to the economy, you know?


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 11, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I don't have a sound machine, but I have oodles of soothing sounds (white noise) saved in my collection at youtube. I also have this website to go to and its a loop....so turn off the monitor but keep the pc on, and listen to it all night..which is what I do often.
> 
> SimplyNoise -- The Best Free White Noise Generator on the Internet.
> 
> And this is my youtube collection:



My alarm clock is the sound of waves crashing on the beach.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 11, 2017)

At the risk of sounding like Ringel...I have an interview at the post office Wednesday.  It is five miles form home and I don't have to cross mountains or deserts.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 12, 2017)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Carpeted kitchen!  Obviously not someone who cleans or he would know better.
88 sounds impossible for me, 104 would just be my death.  In this area, temperature extremes run between -40 (rare) and high 70's (rare) with 0 to 65 being normal.  We've had the higher temps this summer and I hope we don't get the winter extremes.
I hope you find a cozy little place of your own soon.  You seem to be much more positive and I believe that having your own place will bring you even more into equilibrium.  As you know, my partner is just such a creature as your current roommate and I can barely stand to go in his place to fetch something I've left there.  At least you haven't allowed your roommate to make you into his housekeeper.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 12, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> At least you haven't allowed your roommate to make you into his housekeeper.


Um.....I kinda have. But that stops NOW. Check Sanct.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 12, 2017)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > At least you haven't allowed your roommate to make you into his housekeeper.
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 12, 2017)

Especially thinking of Hossfly tonight and hope all is well or at least much improved with him.

Good night darlinks,

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Kat & Mr. Kat in transition,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana!!!! (Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant.)
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Hossfly's knee surgery,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, SFC Ollie, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

_Beauty in the storm_


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 12, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > There is a kid in my neighborhood who has divined the perfect crime.  He rides an off road dirt motorcycle.  Not a light on the thing, he rides without a helmet.  It has been said that if you don't think it's worth it to protect your head, you're probably right.  He has modified his little motorcycle to make the exhaust system unnecessarily loud.
> ...


That's rather romantic, the secret midnight assignation.  But the little turd does it in bright daylight too!

I can hear him rattling down McKinnon Avenue to the south.  I can hear him zooming along Maine Boulevard to the ear.  I hear him tearing up Anderson Boulevard from the north.  And I don't hear him on Orchard Grove Avenue until he stops at the corner right outside my living room and then ignite that engine designed by Lucifer forty feet away as I read or watch a movie.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 12, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Those little dirt bikes make a lot of noise, don't they?  I have some woods in the back and once in a while, we will get someone riding a dirt bike out there but not too often thankfully.  I suppose it would be better during the day than at night when you are trying to sleep though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 12, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Many/maybe most of them are not street legal so they don't have to comply with any noise ordinance issues.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 12, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Go down to the police station and ask to borrow their spike strips............


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 12, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


There are other motorists, even in the middle of the night.  But I would love to push a broomstick between the spokes on his dirt bike!


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 12, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


There's not a light anywhere in his dirt bike!


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 12, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Call the cops and have them wait out of sight till the catch the little bastard in the act.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 12, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


The cops are busy with other things in the middle of the night.  My best hope is he will be riding on the streets someday and a cop will see and hear him.  

He zips away so quickly, calling the cops is ineffective.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 12, 2017)

An update for BBD re: his bathing beauties on Waikiki Beach...

Next phase begins for young monk seal at Kaimana Beach


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 12, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



So he isn't street legal.  All the more reason the law should be involved.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 12, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> An update for BBD re: his bathing beauties on Waikiki Beach...
> 
> Next phase begins for young monk seal at Kaimana Beach



So in Hawaii you do seal watching like we do eagle watching here?  It was bittersweet when our fledgling eagle that we watched hatch and grow in southwest Florida--on an eagle cam of course--flew out to explore per usual one late spring morning and never returned to the nest.  That is usually the signal that they are on their own.  They think Florida eagles usually wind up in the upper northeast.  So another glorious creature is added to nature in America but I still felt like I did when my kids left home.

However with eagles, the parents stay home and the kids move out.  Apparently with monk seals, the parents move out and the kids eventually figure out they are on their own.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 12, 2017)

Amazing how ole Ma Nature works on the gazillion different varmints we have here on the third rock from the Sun... My ex and some of her fellow office mates are following the movements of a juvenile White Tern that will soon be leaving the nest in downtown Honolulu...

Common Birds of Oahu: Honolulu


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 12, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Have you considered caltrops?


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 12, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Okay.  Please walk me through caltrops and their practical use.

In my feeble imagination, a caltrop could be anything from a fence to a laxative.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 12, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Amazing how ole Ma Nature works on the gazillion different varmints we have here on the third rock from the Sun... My ex and some of her fellow office mates are following the movements of a juvenile White Tern that will soon be leaving the nest in downtown Honolulu...
> 
> Common Birds of Oahu: Honolulu



They are really beautiful too--dovelike.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 12, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 143270



Happy to see you check in with one of your wonderful photo finds, Dajjal.  I was about to put you on the MIA list.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 12, 2017)

Trash cans on opposites sides of the street half-filled with water and a rope tied between them....


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 12, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Trash cans on opposites sides of the street half-filled with water and a rope tied between them....



  It would be sooooo tempting.  But speaking as your friendly ex-adjuster, in most states no matter how illegal, disgusting, and/or annoying the jerk is, if you set a booby trap and he is injured, you are fully liable for any injuries plus punitive damages.  Better let the cops handle it.  Surveillance cameras are entirely legal however.

The caltrope would be less likely to cause a crash but I fear it might still be ruled a kind of booby trap.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 12, 2017)

I just had a craptacular mowing experience.

I usually mow the lawn in an old pair of jeans.  Today, I put on those jeans, and the hole where they button, which has been fraying over time, finally gave out.  OK, not a big deal, I put on some shorts, instead.  I was getting done with the front of the lawn, just one big square left to do, when I feel a sharp pain in my left leg.  I look and reach down toward it, but don't see anything.  Was I stung by a bee?  Bitten by a particularly painful ant?  I don't know.  I've had a couple of instances in the past where I mowed over a yellow-jacket nest, so I am a bit worried. 

I keep mowing, but a short time later, OW!  A pain in my right leg.  Again, I don't see the culprit, but now I'm pretty sure it's some sort of wasp.  To make matters worse, now it's beginning to rain, and I hate mowing a wet lawn.  I decide to at least finish the front yard, but I go to the other side of the square I'm working on, figuring I can work my way back toward the area I'd been stung and try to keep an eye out for a nest in the ground.

I get to the other side of the square of grass and start mowing, when OW!  Another pain in my right leg.  This time, when I look down, I see what I think is a yellow jacket.  I can't be certain, since I am wearing sunglasses and I am trying to smack it with my hand, but I'm pretty sure.  It may have stung me a fourth time before I get it off of me, and I don't even know if I hit the little bastard or it just flew away.  The lawn mower is now rolling down the hill toward the trees, because I let it go as I started hopping and smacking at my leg with this latest sting.  I have to run after it before it rolls into the trees and bushes.

I take the mower into the garage, go in the house, and replace the shorts with a regular pair of jeans.  I don't get stung again, but I also don't see the nest.  

I ended up finishing the yard, but did most of the back in the rain.  It's probably an hour or more since I got stung, and my legs still hurt.  I took a couple of ibuprofen, hopefully they will help soon.  I can barely even see the spots I was stung, but damn! they still hurt a lot for hardly leaving a mark.  I feel like pouring gas over that area of the lawn to try to make sure the stupid bug is dead.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 12, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I just had a craptacular mowing experience.
> 
> I usually mow the lawn in an old pair of jeans.  Today, I put on those jeans, and the hole where they button, which has been fraying over time, finally gave out.  OK, not a big deal, I put on some shorts, instead.  I was getting done with the front of the lawn, just one big square left to do, when I feel a sharp pain in my left leg.  I look and reach down toward it, but don't see anything.  Was I stung by a bee?  Bitten by a particularly painful ant?  I don't know.  I've had a couple of instances in the past where I mowed over a yellow-jacket nest, so I am a bit worried.
> 
> ...



Foaming hornet spray is the best.  The sting is not as bad as the itching in a few days.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 12, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I just had a craptacular mowing experience.
> 
> I usually mow the lawn in an old pair of jeans.  Today, I put on those jeans, and the hole where they button, which has been fraying over time, finally gave out.  OK, not a big deal, I put on some shorts, instead.  I was getting done with the front of the lawn, just one big square left to do, when I feel a sharp pain in my left leg.  I look and reach down toward it, but don't see anything.  Was I stung by a bee?  Bitten by a particularly painful ant?  I don't know.  I've had a couple of instances in the past where I mowed over a yellow-jacket nest, so I am a bit worried.
> 
> ...


If it's a yellow jacket you have an in-ground nest in your yard near where you were stung.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 12, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> If it's a yellow jacket you have an in-ground nest in your yard near where you were stung.



Yes, and that is why the foam spray is awesome.  They have to get coated on the way out of the nest.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 12, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I just had a craptacular mowing experience.
> ...



Yeah, but I didn't see the nest this time around.  I've seen it in the previous experiences I've had with getting stung while mowing.  

And my legs still hurt from the stings.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 12, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Happened to me once but I was swarmed, over 50 stings.  I was in mild shock but thank God I'm not allergic.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 12, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I do need Windows for one site that's written in Silverlight which is a proprietary Windows Java-like system for vector graphics. My County Assessor's site uses it. It's obsolete and Linus and the boys stopped working on a fix a few years ago.
So, yes, the machine is dual boot, but irrelevant. The EFCI garbage is in BIOS and was loading a graphics system that Linux couldn't cope with. The work around was to let the install use native graphics at boot. and once I was into the installer, everything worked.
Haven't moved the data yet. My schedule is kicking hell out of me the last few days. My partners are on vacation and I have a lot on my plate until the 22nd.
Great night at Doc's last night! The Jason Abel project played 2 sets and rocked a full house. They closed about quarter to 11 and Heavy Funk was up and running in about 15 minutes. They are loud and Metal, not exactly what we usually have on stage. What was amazing was that about 1/3 of the folks that were there for J A P left and were replaced by an equal number of people wanting to see Heavy Funk.
The night was actually pretty calm except for the guy who told me to get off HIS bar stool. I assured him he could take his seat when he was through dancing (by himself) but he insisted I get up right then and there. I politely informed him that is was not HIS bar stool, it was MY bar stool, just like every other stool in the house.
Confused him for a while, but the bulb did eventually light up and a while later when he was starting some crap with 2 bad ass biker dudes, he informed security that he knew the owner.
Yeah, well, not all that well. When I told him that he would NOT be buying any more alcohol, he left, quite angry. My bouncer walked out behind him and saw him take a swig from a bottle in his truck, put it in reverse and run backwards into an SUV.
He then pulled forward hitting another car a bit more gently. I grabbed him up through the driver side window and unlocked the doors. My bouncer hopped in, shut off the F 150 and grabbed the keys.
Since there was damage to a customer's vehicle, I had to call the law. The idiot left in cuffs and the pick-up, belonging to his father's company, left on a hook.
No loss of business due to police in the lot and everyone but the idiot and his dad left the bar happy.
I will have to check my records, but if memory serves, the night was in the top 5 highest gross nights since we opened.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 12, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



At first I thought you said the Jason Abel Project was metal, and I looked them up....and found a video of them playing at Doc's.  So I was confused, because they sure aren't a metal band!  

Then I looked again and saw it was the other band, Heavy Funk, you said are a metal band.    I couldn't find anything by them on youtube, the best I got was a Netherlands duo.  I did find a facebook page, and I suppose they are a metal band in the vein of a Rage Against the Machine.

I was wondering just how heavy you meant.  

The main con to owning a bar, having to deal with drunks.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 12, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I just had a craptacular mowing experience.
> 
> I usually mow the lawn in an old pair of jeans.  Today, I put on those jeans, and the hole where they button, which has been fraying over time, finally gave out.  OK, not a big deal, I put on some shorts, instead.  I was getting done with the front of the lawn, just one big square left to do, when I feel a sharp pain in my left leg.  I look and reach down toward it, but don't see anything.  Was I stung by a bee?  Bitten by a particularly painful ant?  I don't know.  I've had a couple of instances in the past where I mowed over a yellow-jacket nest, so I am a bit worried.
> 
> ...



Mercy.  You must not be allergic--I'm not either--but it hurts just the same.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 13, 2017)

Especially thinking of Hossfly tonight and hope all is well or at least much improved with him.

Good night darlinks,

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Kat & Mr. Kat in transition,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana!!!! (Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant.)
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Hossfly's knee surgery,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, SFC Ollie, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

_Beauty in the storm (click on photo to see full size)



_


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 143270
> ...



Hi Foxy, I don't have much to say lately , but as they say, 'a picture is worth a thousand words'


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 13, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Caltrops were a common anti-cavalry device consisting of metal spikes twisted or bent in such a way that one point was always upright.  They would be thrown across the path of advancing cavalry troops, laming the horses.  They look a little like the jacks we used to play with.  Modern caltrops are used to slow fleeing vehicles by puncturing tires.  During WWII, very large, concrete or steel 


 

 

 

 caltrops were deployed to stop tanks (tank traps).


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I am sure not that computer literate.  I just use Windows.  Lol.  I would not attempt to install a complicated program on my computer because I would probably screw it all up.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have a sound machine, but I have oodles of soothing sounds (white noise) saved in my collection at youtube. I also have this website to go to and its a loop....so turn off the monitor but keep the pc on, and listen to it all night..which is what I do often.
> ...



I don't usually use an alarm clock but when I did, it would be music.  Nothing is worse (to me) than waking up to an annoying buzzing sound.  What a terrible way to be woken up!


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2017)

Happy Sunday, Coffee Shop!


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I just had a craptacular mowing experience.
> 
> I usually mow the lawn in an old pair of jeans.  Today, I put on those jeans, and the hole where they button, which has been fraying over time, finally gave out.  OK, not a big deal, I put on some shorts, instead.  I was getting done with the front of the lawn, just one big square left to do, when I feel a sharp pain in my left leg.  I look and reach down toward it, but don't see anything.  Was I stung by a bee?  Bitten by a particularly painful ant?  I don't know.  I've had a couple of instances in the past where I mowed over a yellow-jacket nest, so I am a bit worried.
> 
> ...



Ouchie.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 13, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I thought it was slang for Cal Tech trollops......


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 13, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



And the modern day version:


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 13, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Me too Chris.  But I do enjoy games on my computer and all that I own are for Windows as is Microsoft Office and I do use Word and Excel a lot.  So I just stick with Windows.  Sometimes it is a little slow when the internet is busy, but I'm rarely in much of a hurry so a 4 or 5 second delay at times isn't a problem for me.


----------



## ricechickie (Aug 13, 2017)

I've been a bit concerned since yesterday. My son went on a road trip with several friends to Virginia.  And then all hell broke loose in Virginia. He says it's well south of where they are staying, but I'll be happy when he's home.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 13, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


With EFCI you have to boot into BIOs and change the boot options to allow it to boot from the optical drive, unlike Dells HPs make it rather easy to do that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 13, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Now see, there you guys go talking in that foreign language again.  And you wonder why Chris and I just stay with Windows.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Actually it's UEFI and it's the modern Windows boot manager.........  GRUB is the Linux boot manager.  BIOs is easy to get to, that's the "F2 for Setup" and "F12 for Boot Options" you briefly see when your computer is booting up.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 13, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Mmmm uh huh, okay.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


And I hate UEFI.........


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 13, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Why?  I haven't had any issues with it that I can recall.  Of course, my dual boot PC starts with GRUB, and I don't know if I could do the same thing as easily in UEFI.  I don't really mess with my boot loaders.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



To put it more simply, if you had a Linux operating system on your PC instead of Windows, it would use a different program to load......but as with windows, you wouldn't need to know anything about that if you weren't trying to do anything unusual like loading two operating systems onto the PC.

Windows uses UEFI to load on your computer, Linux uses GRUB.  It doesn't matter either way for casual use.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 13, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


On my home builds it wasn't a problem setting up optical drive first boot device but on my Dell laptop it was a completely different story, the optical boot device has to be created first and mine wouldn't let me.  Besides it's Microsoft's way of saying they don't want you to use anything but their operating system.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 13, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Unfortunately, when you use the TV as white noise while you sleep, music tends to be incorporated into your dreams.  I have to put my annoying sound out of reach, too, so I have to get my feet on the ground to make it go away.  By then, well, hell, I'm up anyways...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Yup.  Looks like.  Not too many cavalry troops around much anymore.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 13, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


JAP is pretty much Southern Rock with a strong country influence. Heavy Funk... Yup Rage Against the Machine on Jagermeister pretty much sums them up. They did 3 songs about Jager and were pushing it (and drinking it) all night to the tune of $448 in Jagermeister sales alone.

I've been dealing with drunks for close to 50 years. Mostly from the other side of the bar, granted, but I do like bar people. tossing drunks and mopping up spilled drinks and broken glass is part of the business. When I opened Doc's, puke bothered me, but that no longer gets to me. I still have my limits. I can't handle projectile diarrhea or a man hitting a woman both make me sick to my stomach. The latter will get you barred and maybe beaten.
Yes, you read that right. If you thought you've seen everything, buy a bar.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 13, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Screwing it up is easy. I've screwed up dozens of times, but I've always enjoyed the challenge of fixing the problems I've created


Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I had adjusted all the BIOS settings and by hitting F9 at post, I could chose to boot to the CD drive and choose the boot options on the DVD .iso image, but after the first crude low resolution graphic, I would see a few red and green lines and the screen went  dark.
That told me it was a graphics driver problem.
A nomodprobe option allowed a text post boot and the right drivers got loaded later.
I still have to hit F9 to bypass EFCI then choose the "notebook hard drive" option to get to grub. This is the same process I had to go through to boot the old HP.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 14, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


I was just thinking that Ringle, Montrovant and I would be the only ones that knew what I was talking about.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 14, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Then for some reason your boot from CD/DVD setting is not being saved.  Is it a dual boot?


----------



## Gracie (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Aug 14, 2017)

I can't even figure out my phone, fercrissakes.


----------



## Kat (Aug 14, 2017)

Your phone is just a mini computer.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 14, 2017)

Kat said:


> Your phone is just a mini computer.


I know. But I want it to be a second mini pc and not talk to my house pc.


----------



## Kat (Aug 14, 2017)

And you said you did a good search?


----------



## Gracie (Aug 14, 2017)

Yep. But...its too gadgety for me. So..I plan to drive to Chico in a couple of days and have them UNsync it so its a PHONE instead of a siamese twin to my computer. I want two separate entities and there is no UnSync function that I can find. But...its ok. No hurry.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 14, 2017)

Morning!


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 14, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



There are probably a few others.  I'm just not one of them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 14, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Yes, I don't trust leaving the TV on as it can too easily go into stuff, not necessarily music, that isn't white noise to me and it does get incorporated into my dreams or it wakes me up. The movies I choose to be white noise don't do that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 14, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Yep. But...its too gadgety for me. So..I plan to drive to Chico in a couple of days and have them UNsync it so its a PHONE instead of a siamese twin to my computer. I want two separate entities and there is no UnSync function that I can find. But...its ok. No hurry.



My phone lets me make and receive calls, keep a few utility functions like lists, notes, calendar, and I have unlimited text.  But I don't pay for data so I can use it to get on the internet, but it would cost me extra on my bill every month so I don't use it for that.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 14, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Morning!



Today is the first day of my Fall semester, I'm definitely not shining!


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 14, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Morning!
> ...



Go get em!


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 14, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I never could sleep with talking or music going on.  I find it too distracting.  I can sleep with other types of noise just not talking or music.  I usually sleep with my fan on because the noise drowns out other noises and actually helps me sleep.  If you knew how much electricity your TV eats up, you would hardly ever leave it on.  Lol.  

I was outside a couple of weeks ago near my electric boxes, and I noticed that mine was spinning SO fast, so I went inside and turned off some things so I could see what it was.  Well, when I shut off the TV, it was only spinning 1/4 as fast, even running my dishwasher or my washer or dryer doesn't make it spin that much.  I used to leave my TV on during the day sometimes, for background noise or just in case something interesting came on,whatever.  Now, I hardly ever have my TV on.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 14, 2017)

It's the first day of Fall classes......and I can't access my Fall classes.  

I checked and confirmed that I am registered and that the classes are of the proper type, but when I go to the login page for online classes, it only shows the ones from last semester.  I've got an email out to my distance learning support person, but it's pretty frustrating that I can't begin.  I also haven't bought my books yet because I want to be able to log into the classes first and see if the instructors care if I get used books from somewhere other than the school bookstore.  

I worry a bit that it could have to do with my not having paid for my classes yet, with today being the supposed due date for payment.  However, in my previous two semesters, I didn't pay for the semester by the due date, since I was waiting for financial aid to process things, and it was not an issue.  I even went into the area to make a payment today, and it shows me with a negative balance when my estimated financial aid payment is added, so I hope that isn't the problem.

It's the first week of a full term semester, so there probably isn't that much work I need to do, but I don't like that I have to start late.


----------



## SixFoot (Aug 14, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> It's the first day of Fall classes......and I can't access my Fall classes.
> 
> I checked and confirmed that I am registered and that the classes are of the proper type, but when I go to the login page for online classes, it only shows the ones from last semester.  I've got an email out to my distance learning support person, but it's pretty frustrating that I can't begin.  I also haven't bought my books yet because I want to be able to log into the classes first and see if the instructors care if I get used books from somewhere other than the school bookstore.
> 
> ...



The new federal guidelines completely screwed up our registration process as well. 75% of all students received one error or another when being required to set up their own payment plan. lol


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 14, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Morning!



That was me this morning.  I didn't want to get up but our resident mini doxie sort of insisted.  But after fortification of a bit of breakfast and several cups of coffee I'm coming around.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 14, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Morning!
> ...



I'm still sitting here, drinking my coffee and procrastinating.  Lol.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 14, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



How big is the TV?  We only turn on the big screen TV in the great room when we are actually watching.  But we do run a smaller screen TV in the bedroom from the time we go to bed until we get up.

I always thought it was the electric oven or large refrigerated air compressor that made the electric meter run at blurring speed.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 14, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



It's a big TV.  I think it's like 45 inches or something?  Not really sure but it's big.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 14, 2017)

If its a smart tv, it uses less power.


----------



## SixFoot (Aug 14, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Morning!
> ...



Morning, Foxfyre, Montrovant, and everyone else's name I can't process at this moment. lol

I ended up with a 91% on that exam; my first A in that class in 6 weeks.

Of course, last week, I went right back to getting a mid-B on everything.... lol

Who knew Calculus could be so complicated?


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 14, 2017)

Gracie said:


> If its a smart tv, it uses less power.



It's a very stupid TV apparently.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 14, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Morning!
> ...


"Once more into the breach..."


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 14, 2017)

Hallo!
I've been up since 0130, first packing, then waiting with the girls at the local AF base for a military "hop" back to Japan.  I've had a great week with them, but it was about years too short.  So far, they did get seats on a flight originally destined for Yokota (Tokyo) where they would have to hope another hop to Kadena (Okinawa) would be available soon.  The passenger service agent had bad news when the girls checked in, the flight to Yokota had been changed to Kadena.  Not much of a disappointment there, though.  If I don't hear anything for the next 10-12 hours, I am to assume their flight did get airborne and I won't hear from them until they get "home".  All-in-all, very fortunate for several reasons: they need to get back and get the girls ready for school start (18 Aug); their critter-sitter got deployed and will be shipping out today; I start work again Wed, so I won't have to worry about how they'll get to the base terminal while I'm at work; and I can use a couple of days to settle down and get a few things done around here.
I miss them...
I will always miss my girls!


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 14, 2017)

Well, I am giving myself about 5 more minutes to procrastinate, and then off to do some chores, run some errands and get ready for work.    Have a good day, coffee shoppers.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 14, 2017)

SixFoot said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Hi Sixfoot.  I don't think anybody should hang their head in shame if they barely pass calculus, let alone make B's.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 14, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Hallo!
> I've been up since 0130, first packing, then waiting with the girls at the local AF base for a military "hop" back to Japan.  I've had a great week with them, but it was about years too short.  So far, they did get seats on a flight originally destined for Yokota (Tokyo) where they would have to hope another hop to Kadena (Okinawa) would be available soon.  The passenger service agent had bad news when the girls checked in, the flight to Yokota had been changed to Kadena.  Not much of a disappointment there, though.  If I don't hear anything for the next 10-12 hours, I am to assume their flight did get airborne and I won't hear from them until they get "home".  All-in-all, very fortunate for several reasons: they need to get back and get the girls ready for school start (18 Aug); their critter-sitter got deployed and will be shipping out today; I start work again Wed, so I won't have to worry about how they'll get to the base terminal while I'm at work; and I can use a couple of days to settle down and get a few things done around here.
> I miss them...
> I will always miss my girls!



That's a long ways GW.  I feel deprived being 16+ hours from one kid via land routes but 2 hours or so by air.  We are 5-1/2 hours or so driving time from the other.  I can't imagine being separated by an ocean but I guess from Anchorage it would be what, maybe 7-8 hours by air to Tokyo that doesn't sound all that bad?  Probably the same to Yokota.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 14, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> If you knew how much electricity your TV eats up, you would hardly ever leave it on. Lol.



At the cost of 4 or 5 Happy Meals a year, I would think that is pretty reasonable...

OLED and LED TV Power Consumption and Electricity Cost


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 14, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Ours is like a 60" but it is a smart TV that are supposed to be very energy efficient.  Not that there is always truth in advertising about things like that.


----------



## Sbiker (Aug 14, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Morning!
> ...



Let's take a pain together, I have a course on Coursera and it seems I become a goof student, permanently having not enough time to force my studies )


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 14, 2017)

Ack.  I'm still here.  I was caught up with reading a thread.  Lol.  Okay, NOW I am getting out of here for real this time!  I am going to be late if I don't go right now.


----------



## SixFoot (Aug 14, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Perhaps. But, I am my own biggest critic after all. lol


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 14, 2017)

It turns out that my problem logging into my class site was because of the merger my school went through.  I saw that we are using a new email, but I either missed or wasn't informed that we use a new login for the class website.  I was given that information in a reply to my email, and I can now get to my classes.    Of course, the little one is home from school, so I won't be doing any work until later tonight.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 14, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Hallo!
> ...


Yokota is Tokyo.  That's not too bad.  But Kadena means Okinawa, which is 1500 miles south of Japan.  That's another 6 hours past Tokyo!  A half a world away might as well be another universe, though.  I'm planning on trying the Cat A (standby) option is what I will be considering next summer to get to visit them on Okinawa. The price is right.  As retired military, I can fly anywhere in the world I want, provided a seat is available on a military aircraft.  On their way over, my daughter and granddaughters got to see some A10 Warthog aircraft refueled in flight!  What a trip.  And while the temperature leaves something to be desired, they were able to lay down in the cargo strap sling seats to sleep.  They also had access to their luggage to retrieve extra blankets because it was strapped to the floor in front of them.
If I don't get over there, I might see the older granddaughter when she blows through on her way to college three years from now.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 14, 2017)

SixFoot said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



Most of us are our own worst critics.  But I've lived quite a bit longer than you I think and trust me, when I say this. The things that really matter, that anybody is going to remember, is how important people are to each other, and how you made them feel.  They may admire great achievement and appreciate that excellence is part of who you are--that is unlikely to change--but it won't be what they miss about you or love you for.


----------



## SixFoot (Aug 14, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Sometimes I'm not sure if I can stand how awesome you people are.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 14, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Just go outside your house and look at your little electricity box while your TV is on and then turn it off and look at it again.  See how fast the little wheel inside spins.  I probably need a new TV.  This one is pretty old but I will keep it until I can't watch it anymore.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 14, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> It turns out that my problem logging into my class site was because of the merger my school went through.  I saw that we are using a new email, but I either missed or wasn't informed that we use a new login for the class website.  I was given that information in a reply to my email, and I can now get to my classes.    Of course, the little one is home from school, so I won't be doing any work until later tonight.



  Of course I have to tease you about starting school!


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 14, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > It turns out that my problem logging into my class site was because of the merger my school went through.  I saw that we are using a new email, but I either missed or wasn't informed that we use a new login for the class website.  I was given that information in a reply to my email, and I can now get to my classes.    Of course, the little one is home from school, so I won't be doing any work until later tonight.
> ...



Luckily I've been pretty jaded about it from the start.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 15, 2017)

Good night darlinks,  I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Kat & Mr. Kat in transition,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana!!!! (Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant.)
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Hossfly's knee surgery,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, SFC Ollie, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

_Beauty in the storm_


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 15, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks,  I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for
> 
> ...



Wow!  Awesome pic!


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 15, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > If you knew how much electricity your TV eats up, you would hardly ever leave it on. Lol.
> ...



That might be how much energy they consume but that isn't necessarily reflected in your bill!  We all know we are overcharged with all of their stupid fees and whatnot.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 15, 2017)

Well, the turning of the year moves inexorably forward.  The moon is waning, the nights are darker and longer, temps are falling lower every night.  
But endings have a way of segueing into beginnings.  The girls made it back to Okinawa in one piece.  The flew over in a C17.  They'll be settling in, getting ready for school, unpacking and claiming their pets at the pet-sitter's.  
I look around and it's almost like they weren't even here.  Life goes on and Wed night I'll return to work, re-assuming my own routine.  I'm a little "down" right now because I really do miss my daughter and her daughters.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 15, 2017)

A hug for GW.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 15, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Well, the turning of the year moves inexorably forward.  The moon is waning, the nights are darker and longer, temps are falling lower every night.
> But endings have a way of segueing into beginnings.  The girls made it back to Okinawa in one piece.  The flew over in a C17.  They'll be settling in, getting ready for school, unpacking and claiming their pets at the pet-sitter's.
> I look around and it's almost like they weren't even here.  Life goes on and Wed night I'll return to work, re-assuming my own routine.  I'm a little "down" right now because I really do miss my daughter and her daughters.




Big hug, GW. I know its just cyber, but I still send it anyway.

Speaking of weather..I think we are going to see an early fall here. August is supposed to be the hottest month but the leaves are falling all over the place and I rake every other day cuz it looks like a carpet of oak leaves. And, it only got to 80 today, and this morning it was 65!! Unheard of in this neck of the woods, the neighbors said. And, just 30 days ago it got dark at 9:10pm...now it gets dark at 8:30!


----------



## Gracie (Aug 15, 2017)

Early fall, harsher winter in the mountains? Methinks so and I ain't even considered a local yet!


----------



## ricechickie (Aug 15, 2017)

Well. my kid is home from Virginia.  He and his friends saw nothing of the ugliness; they were far from it.  But I'm still glad he's back.

Both of my kids have gone traveling recently.  They are really growing up.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 15, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> Well. my kid is home from Virginia.  He and his friends saw nothing of the ugliness; they were far from it.  But I'm still glad he's back.
> 
> Both of my kids have gone traveling recently.  They are really growing up.


Virginia's a pretty big Commonwealth so I'm thinking they were in Northern Virginia which is a couple of hours north of Charlottesville far from the trouble.


----------



## ricechickie (Aug 15, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > Well. my kid is home from Virginia.  He and his friends saw nothing of the ugliness; they were far from it.  But I'm still glad he's back.
> ...



Yeah, but since my son wasn't driving, when I asked him where he was, he couldn't give me any better answer than "at the tournament."

I said, "what city?????" and he said, "uh, I don't know....". 

And yes , I gave him a piece of my mind for being so clueless.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 15, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...


Tournament?


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 15, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> Well. my kid is home from Virginia.  He and his friends saw nothing of the ugliness; they were far from it.  But I'm still glad he's back.
> 
> Both of my kids have gone traveling recently.  They are really growing up.



I posted about a trip my son made recently to Baltimore and that was during the riots.  He and his friends actually almost got caught up in one, but the police were there and yelled at them and told them to get back to their hotel.


----------



## ricechickie (Aug 15, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



He's a gamer.  Video games.

I don't get it, but he works and he is a good kid, so I can't judge his hobby.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 15, 2017)

My son went to Baltimore for a convention for his work, so it was an important purpose, but he is still young and dumb sometimes, and I can see how he could easily get himself into trouble.  Lol.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 15, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Yes, I've kept a 250 Gig Windows 10 partition. The BIOS settings were being saved just fine, but HPs are set up to boot with EFCI by default and in 3 years with 2 different HP laptops, I haven't been able to get past that. If I just hit the power button and leave it alone, it boots Windows. To boot Linux, I have to hit F9 at post and choose to boot from the hard drive. That brings up grub.
The issue I was having was with graphics drivers. What bothered me most at that point was I couldn't bring up a console to look at logs to see exactly what was going on, so the option I found (at install) was to hit F4 when I selected internal CD/DVD drive from the boot loader and that brought up a text screen with several options. Nomodprobe, if I remember correctly, was the ticket. I watched POST, saw a bunch of errors but I eventually got to a low resolution graphical install screen... You know; set time zone name your computer; that stuff.
Once the install was complete, everything was cool once I was logged in and KDE was up and running.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 15, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...


They have big tournaments in both Fairfax and Alexandria, either one's about two hours northeast of Charlottesville.  Charlottesville has a population of about 50 thousand, not huge not small, Northern Virginia is made up of The cities of Arlington, Alexandria, the counties of Fairfax, Prince William and Loudoun and Fairfax county alone has just over a million residents.


----------



## ricechickie (Aug 15, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



He was definitely in the northern part, and one of his friends mentioned Chantilly (I think).


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 15, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...


Yup, Chantilly is in Fairfax county, western edge.  The thing with most of Northern Virginia is when you drive from one city to the next there's little or no break in the subdivisions so unless you know exactly where you are you don't know you've entered another city.  A friend of mine came down once from PA and commented that we couldn't put another house in with a shoehorn if we tried........


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 15, 2017)

OK... I'm a nice guy. I help people where I can to the point of putting myself in uncomfortable situations. 
I LIKE being single with no one bitching and complaining at me and no one talking to me before I've had coffee.
I've done it again.
One of my bartenders, a woman I've known for 6 or 7 years and become like a dad to, has this mother... Terri has problems, she chooses the wrong people to hang out with, has had substance abuse problems, etc.
Well I bailed her out last Tuesday and she's been camped out on my sofa since. Today SHOULD be my day off and once I had gone to my partners' house to feed the animals, I had plans to work on a couple things here.
So I get up, make coffee and she TALKS TO ME!
She's in a nightgown and I've pulled on sweat pants (no shirt) She tells me she needs to go to a Dr,'s office in town while running her fingers through my hair...
She's not an unattractive woman, but I really can't get involved with her, but with her here, I have lost my solitude and actually, the opportunity to get "involved" with another woman I am interested in.
She just can't stay with her daughter. They fight constantly. I don't know what to do...


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 15, 2017)

Right now we have a symphony of bird activity in the back yard, hummingbirds chasing each other (with about three young ones), two doves fighting, two bluebirds chasing each other, a woodpecker looking for bugs on the trees and a few swallows watching it all in amusement......... 
The woodpecked perched on one of the hummingbird feeders which of course pissed off the hummingbirds who buzzed and hovered around him while he simply ignored their presence.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 15, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Right now we have a symphony of bird activity in the back yard, hummingbirds chasing each other (with about three young ones), two doves fighting, two bluebirds chasing each other, a woodpecker looking for bugs on the trees and a few swallows watching it all in amusement.........
> The woodpecked perched on one of the hummingbird feeders which of course pissed off the hummingbirds who buzzed and hovered around him while he simply ignored their presence.



You are lucky. All I get is a family of magpies, and last year the foxes killed one of them.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 15, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Right now we have a symphony of bird activity in the back yard, hummingbirds chasing each other (with about three young ones), two doves fighting, two bluebirds chasing each other, a woodpecker looking for bugs on the trees and a few swallows watching it all in amusement.........
> ...


Down in El Paso it was mostly pigeons, doves and grackles though on occasion we would have quail in the side yard.  Crackles want everyone for miles around to know they're there.......


----------



## Sbiker (Aug 15, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> My son went to Baltimore for a convention for his work, so it was an important purpose, but he is still young and dumb sometimes, and I can see how he could easily get himself into trouble.  Lol.



) Small children - small problems... Big children - big problems...


----------



## Sbiker (Aug 15, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> OK... I'm a nice guy. I help people where I can to the point of putting myself in uncomfortable situations.
> I LIKE being single with no one bitching and complaining at me and no one talking to me before I've had coffee.
> I've done it again.
> One of my bartenders, a woman I've known for 6 or 7 years and become like a dad to, has this mother... Terri has problems, she chooses the wrong people to hang out with, has had substance abuse problems, etc.
> ...



If I don't know what to do, I'm usually thinking... There are no dependency of what I can think in result, but while I'm thinking, situation usually changing, and probably, to good side


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 15, 2017)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Well, the turning of the year moves inexorably forward.  The moon is waning, the nights are darker and longer, temps are falling lower every night.
> ...



Thanks for the hugs, Gracie.  Even cyber hugs cheer one up.
Except a few blown down by wind and rain, the leaves are still green and vibrant here.  Temps are normal and increased rain always comes when it's Fair time.  The biggest change I've noted is the butter yellow tone of the sunshine.  It gets kind of mellow this time of year, certainly not super warm.
Something puzzling right now is the fact that my bucks have not gone into their annual rut cycle.  Usually, they start "decorating" themselves around mid-July.  Here it is, mid-August and there are four bucks out there, none of them seem interested in attracting ladies.  It will be interesting to see when the does go into heat, since they usually start around now.
There's so much for me to get done here before I can move entirely up to Willow.  Sometimes, it's overwhelming.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 15, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> OK... I'm a nice guy. I help people where I can to the point of putting myself in uncomfortable situations.
> I LIKE being single with no one bitching and complaining at me and no one talking to me before I've had coffee.
> I've done it again.
> One of my bartenders, a woman I've known for 6 or 7 years and become like a dad to, has this mother... Terri has problems, she chooses the wrong people to hang out with, has had substance abuse problems, etc.
> ...


You are in great danger, my friend.  Unless you want an involvement, you've got to get her out...pronto!  What to do?  That's pretty tough if she has nowhere else to go, or claims not to have some place.  Speaking from experience, mine and other friends', she's already pulled the saddle out of the barn and you are her next ride.
God luck.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 15, 2017)

Like I told em down in the FZ in the last month we been to Madrid twice and Cuba once........


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## Hossfly (Aug 15, 2017)

Hossfly is back in action. 4 days in hospital, 14 days in rehab. Home Health Care starts tomorrow for an unknown number of days then to an out-patient Sports Rehab Center. Thanks to everybody for the well wishes and messages. My knee is weak and tender but I'm a tough old bird.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 15, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Hossfly is back in action. 4 days in hospital, 14 days in rehab. Home Health Care starts tomorrow for an unknown number of days then to an out-patient Sports Rehab Center. Thanks to everybody for the well wishes and messages. My knee is weak and tender but I'm a tough old bird.



Oh so good to hear from you Hossfly.  I've been thinking about you a lot, hoped you weren't seriously suffering.  Sounds like you are getting good and appropriate care though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 15, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Like I told em down in the FZ in the last month we been to Madrid twice and Cuba once........



Only folks who live in these parts would understand that too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 16, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> OK... I'm a nice guy. I help people where I can to the point of putting myself in uncomfortable situations.
> I LIKE being single with no one bitching and complaining at me and no one talking to me before I've had coffee.
> I've done it again.
> One of my bartenders, a woman I've known for 6 or 7 years and become like a dad to, has this mother... Terri has problems, she chooses the wrong people to hang out with, has had substance abuse problems, etc.
> ...



Yes, she can just stay with her daughter or find somewhere more appropriate to mooch off of.  Nice guy or not, Ernie, don't put yourself in a position like that.  You need to tell her time's up and it's time to go.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 16, 2017)

Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Kat & Mr. Kat in transition,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana!!!! (Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant.)
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach143 in the coming days and wellness for them both.
Hossfly's knee surgery,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, SFC Ollie, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

_Beauty in the storm_


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 16, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Like I told em down in the FZ in the last month we been to Madrid twice and Cuba once........
> ...


Stopped off at the Jemez Pueblo visitor Center off Rte 4 on the way back.  The wife found a pair of Jasperite earings to go with her expensive Jasperite necklace, only $60, three times less than we've seen anywhere else.  Not that we can really afford it but she's been looking for years.


----------



## Sbiker (Aug 16, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Hossfly is back in action. 4 days in hospital, 14 days in rehab. Home Health Care starts tomorrow for an unknown number of days then to an out-patient Sports Rehab Center. Thanks to everybody for the well wishes and messages. My knee is weak and tender but I'm a tough old bird.



Welcome to life, full of entertainments


----------



## Gracie (Aug 16, 2017)

I'm not a morning person either. I get up, stumble to the bathroom to pee, put on the coffee, pour a big cup, grab my cigs and cell phone so I can read the news and head outside, and NOBODY BETTER SAY A DAMN WORD TO ME. Yet..housemate is "good morning! How are you?"
Like, how the hell should I know?? I just woke up! Go away! HUSH! But..I mumble good morning and aim for the door as fast as I can hoping no more convo happens..which always does.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 16, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I'm not a morning person either. I get up, stumble to the bathroom to pee, put on the coffee, pour a big cup, grab my cigs and cell phone so I can read the news and head outside, and NOBODY BETTER SAY A DAMN WORD TO ME. Yet..housemate is "good morning! How are you?"
> Like, how the hell should I know?? I just woke up! Go away! HUSH! But..I mumble good morning and aim for the door as fast as I can hoping no more convo happens..which always does.



I gave it a 'funny' for the irony of it Gracie, because so many of us are in the same boat.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 16, 2017)

ChrisL and ricechickie, believe me I hear you both.  What you said about traveling kids and what you didn't say.  Those of us who saw our kids through their teen years, how your heart stops when they're out at night and you hear a siren in the distance, or they're a bit past curfew and you don't know whether to be relieved or angry when they finally come in.  So they are finally adults, and now they travel.

Daughter relates incident in Europe when she went for a walk, by herself, and wound up in a hostile neighborhood and felt lucky to get out of it unscathed.  And didn't learn a darn thing from the incident.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 16, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > OK... I'm a nice guy. I help people where I can to the point of putting myself in uncomfortable situations.
> ...


 yeah I know all that but I'm still not built that way. I need to know she's got a place to stay before I can tell her to go.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 16, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I appreciate that, but she has a place to stay.  That she and her daughter don't get along is not your problem but a little tough love might make them deal with it and figure out how to make it work.

We took in some friends--husband and wife--one time when they were in a difficult transition period and were happy to do so.  But after awhile it became obvious that they were making no effort of any kind to get their own place even when they were again gainfully employed.  So we bit the bullet and suggested it was time for them to transition out.  And they did, and worked it out.  And somehow we even remained friends.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 16, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



You can't take in every stray, Ernie.  I can't believe her daughter would have LET you do that.  She should have stepped in and taken her in instead of leaving it up to you.  That is kind of a crappy and selfish thing to do, IMO.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 16, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



If the daughter in fact didn't offer her mother shelter and the mother refused it.  We only have one side of the story.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 16, 2017)

Okay, finally have all the documents we need to get the vehicles New Mexico legal.  We've decided to go up to the MVD in Cuba which no one was using yesterday.  Granted with the drive it might take as long as it would here in Albuquerque but at least it's a pretty drive and we're not sitting in the MVD for hours looking at everyone else waiting.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 16, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


 I did it as a favor to her daughter and her daughter's husband. The two of them just can't get together and Neil just can't stand seeing his wife go through what she does when her mother is around.
I don't have that history with woman and I'm slightly better equipped to deal with her horseshit. I am going to ask her daughter help me find her a place though.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 16, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Well, speaking for myself, no matter how much a PITA my mother is, I would never put the burden on someone else.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 16, 2017)

The doc prescribed Chantix for me to help quit smoking, picked it up yesterday and took my first dose about a half hour ago.  Ten minutes later I get a call from BC/BS asking me how it was going..........  
She then started asking me about my smoking history and kept asking questions before I finally interrupted her with "what is this all about"?  She's with the BC/BS smoking cessation support group.........  Of course my response was "I'm not interested, why are you bothering me"?  I received a cold "sorry to bother you, goodbye" and she hung up.......


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 16, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I see the interaction, Chris. It is toxic, and the daughter becomes a basket case.
The woman is disrupting my life. She used up all but enough sugar for one cup of coffee and when I mentioned it, she got all defensive. I snapped a bit, she started crying and shut herself up in the back bedroom. She made a phone call from in there and by the tone, I figure it was about me.
I almost never show anger because when I do, it frequently involves firearms or fisticuffs, so I don't get upset by minor crapola. THIS is getting major quickly.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 16, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> The doc prescribed Chantix for me to help quit smoking, picked it up yesterday and took my first dose about a half hour ago.  Ten minutes later I get a call from BC/BS asking me how it was going..........
> She then started asking me about my smoking history and kept asking questions before I finally interrupted her with "what is this all about"?  She's with the BC/BS smoking cessation support group.........  Of course my response was "I'm not interested, why are you bothering me"?  I received a cold "sorry to bother you, goodbye" and she hung up.......


"Chantix can cause mood swings, irritability, suicidal thoughts or actions and snapping at telephone calls.  Consult your doctor if any of these things happen to you while taking Chantix."

Welcome to the world of case studies and statistics!


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 16, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The doc prescribed Chantix for me to help quit smoking, picked it up yesterday and took my first dose about a half hour ago.  Ten minutes later I get a call from BC/BS asking me how it was going..........
> ...


Not in my case as the doc said keep smoking while you're taking it and then one day months from now you'll do what most do, wake up one morning and realize you don't need or want to smoke.  I don't do "support groups" per se, I'll either quit or not, that's life but even more importantly is I hate cold calls for any reason, if I want help I'll ask for it.  I also hate talking on the phone, always have.  
I also know that whenever I've tried to go cold turkey I turn into and absolute monster which is why I'm trying the Chantix, as for suicidal thoughts, never had em, never will.  Oh and I've only done moos swings when making fun of cows..........


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 16, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Oh and I've never chanted, well at least not that I remember but I did take a lot of blotter when I was younger so it's always possible..........


----------



## peach174 (Aug 16, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Hossfly is back in action. 4 days in hospital, 14 days in rehab. Home Health Care starts tomorrow for an unknown number of days then to an out-patient Sports Rehab Center. Thanks to everybody for the well wishes and messages. My knee is weak and tender but I'm a tough old bird.



We are all so glad to see you back and that you are OK and on the road to recovery


----------



## peach174 (Aug 16, 2017)

Everyone keep Mr. P in your prayers for early tomorrow morning for his surgery.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 16, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Your history also informs you how you can be guilted and manipulated by an addict who had has time to become an expert on guilting and manipulation.  That of course is what the daughter doesn't cope well with.  But I'll be pulling for a speedy solution for you that won't leave you feeling like a jerk even though you'll be the only person who sees you that way.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 16, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Everyone keep Mr. P in your prayers for early tomorrow morning for his surgery.



I have you head of the list on my prayer list Peach.  And I just know it is going to be just fine.  Do you have somebody who can be with you during the procedure?


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 16, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



For me, gradually cutting down how much I smoke eventually led to quitting cold turkey.  I also was smoking little cigars for a few years before I quit, but I have no idea if that helped at all.  It helped my wallet, at least.  

I am terrible with phone calls as well.  I've gotten much worse as I've gotten older and less social.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 16, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone keep Mr. P in your prayers for early tomorrow morning for his surgery.
> ...



I have and Hubby and I are very grateful , thank you.

Yes we have a very good friend who is driving us there and back.
He will be there for me for support.
I'm too much of a nervous wreck right now, no way could I drive safely up there. 
He has so many things that could go haywire during the surgery.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 16, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



I would guess a lot of us who hang out on message boards aren't really telephone people.  I use the phone to deliver or get information, order or schedule something, etc. but otherwise prefer to converse face to face for long discussions though I enjoy interacting with folks here for less wordy stuff.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 16, 2017)

One thing I was warned about taking Chantix by both my doctor and my pharmacist was vivid, weird dreams.  Some people have even reported having waking dreams,  considering how it works in the brain I'm not surprised.  We'll see what happens.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 16, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL and ricechickie, believe me I hear you both.  What you said about traveling kids and what you didn't say.  Those of us who saw our kids through their teen years, how your heart stops when they're out at night and you hear a siren in the distance, or they're a bit past curfew and you don't know whether to be relieved or angry when they finally come in.  So they are finally adults, and now they travel.
> 
> Daughter relates incident in Europe when she went for a walk, by herself, and wound up in a hostile neighborhood and felt lucky to get out of it unscathed.  And didn't learn a darn thing from the incident.


Wow!  I remember the time I was in Germany and there was nowhere you couldn't go, day or night, and be in a "hostile neighborhood".  It was safe to use both the subway and surface trains with little to fear.  I guess times have changed.  Sad.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 16, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I'm not really into phone conversations, either, but am very glad for modern technology.  I am able to talk, sometimes for hours, with my daughter in Japan and it doesn't make a blip on my phone bill.  We use either Skype or FaceTime and if we just use the audio function, it eats only a little data bytes.  When I think of the hundreds of dollars I spent, calling my family from Europe my first tour over there!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 16, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Hooks crossed for hubby, and for you, Peach!


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 16, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> The doc prescribed Chantix for me to help quit smoking, picked it up yesterday and took my first dose about a half hour ago.  Ten minutes later I get a call from BC/BS asking me how it was going..........
> She then started asking me about my smoking history and kept asking questions before I finally interrupted her with "what is this all about"?  She's with the BC/BS smoking cessation support group.........  Of course my response was "I'm not interested, why are you bothering me"?  I received a cold "sorry to bother you, goodbye" and she hung up.......



Good for you, and good luck with quitting smoking.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 16, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Hossfly is back in action. 4 days in hospital, 14 days in rehab. Home Health Care starts tomorrow for an unknown number of days then to an out-patient Sports Rehab Center. Thanks to everybody for the well wishes and messages. My knee is weak and tender but I'm a tough old bird.



Welcome back!  We were worried about you even if you are a tough old bird!


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 16, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Hossfly is back in action. 4 days in hospital, 14 days in rehab. Home Health Care starts tomorrow for an unknown number of days then to an out-patient Sports Rehab Center. Thanks to everybody for the well wishes and messages. My knee is weak and tender but I'm a tough old bird.


Don't worry, we'll have you repelling out of Blackhawks in no time........


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 16, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Oh and I've never chanted, well at least not that I remember but I did take a lot of blotter when I was younger so it's always possible..........


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 16, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


It appears that the situation is resolving itself. She sent me a very long text message while I was at the poker table tonight. It's been pointed out that basically, I'm mean to her and she is going to spend tomorrow looking for alternative accommodations. Please ALL, with her luck and bon voyage.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 16, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



You are "mean" to her after you allowed her to stay with you?   Lol.  You don't owe her a thing.  WTH?  This is an example of why it's a bad idea to get involved in other people's problems.  I try to avoid the drama llamas.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 17, 2017)

Tonight and tomorrow let's all direct our prayers and/or positive thoughts and vibes to peach174  and Mr. Peach for the very best results possible for his procedure.

Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Ernie!!!
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Kat & Mr. Kat in transition,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana!!!! (Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant.)
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Hossfly's knee rehab,
Special prayers and/or positive thoughts for Mr. Peach and Peach174, 
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, SFC Ollie, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

_Sunrise over Tuscon



_


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 17, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL and ricechickie, believe me I hear you both.  What you said about traveling kids and what you didn't say.  Those of us who saw our kids through their teen years, how your heart stops when they're out at night and you hear a siren in the distance, or they're a bit past curfew and you don't know whether to be relieved or angry when they finally come in.  So they are finally adults, and now they travel.
> ...



Yes, times have changed.  My daughter's experience happened to be in Paris.  Apparently there are neighborhoods there now that it is just not wise to venture into.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


In many European cities there are definitely areas you don't want to go now that were perfectly safe 10 years ago, Paris in particular.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 17, 2017)

Continued prayers for Mr. Peach... Angel, let us know, when you have a chance.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 17, 2017)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY ChrisL *




​


----------



## Kat (Aug 17, 2017)

ChrisL


----------



## ricechickie (Aug 17, 2017)

Happy birthday, ChrisL!  I hope you had, and are still having, a great day!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 17, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


You're supposed to try to argue her out of that decision.  
But I'm hoping she follows through when your response does not match her narrative.
I send my best luck to you a hearty bon voyage to her.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


That's what I understand about "modern" Europe, not just France.  Sad, really.  Europe used to be a super place to visit (and live).  I remember strolling along the Montmarte, which was lined with aspiring artists displaying their work.  I actually bought a couple of lovely pictures to take home.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 17, 2017)

Has anyone heard from Peach yet?  I wonder how Mr. P is doing?


----------



## peach174 (Aug 17, 2017)

We're back ! and hubby sailed right through it with no complications. 
Thank you all for your prayers and well wishes. 
We both appreciate it very much.  

He's in his lazy boy chair sleeping right now.
He is sooooo........ happy to be rid of the life vest.
They put in a difib and pump, but it has to be replaced every couple of years, because of the battery life span. 
He goes back to see the doc again next thursday and to get his bandage patch taken off.
Doc said he can drive tomorrow but can't raise his left arm for about 3 weeks.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 17, 2017)

peach174 said:


> We're back ! and hubby sailed right through it with no complications.
> Thank you all for your prayers and well wishes.
> We both appreciate it very much.
> 
> ...


I'm so glad things went well.  Hopefully, Mr. P's recovery will continue apace!


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 17, 2017)

peach174 said:


> We're back ! and hubby sailed right through it with no complications.
> Thank you all for your prayers and well wishes.
> We both appreciate it very much.
> 
> ...


Wonderful news!


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 17, 2017)

peach174 said:


> We're back ! and hubby sailed right through it with no complications.
> Thank you all for your prayers and well wishes.
> We both appreciate it very much.
> 
> ...


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 17, 2017)

peach174 said:


> We're back ! and hubby sailed right through it with no complications.
> Thank you all for your prayers and well wishes.
> We both appreciate it very much.
> 
> ...



Such good news. When Dana had the defib apparatus in her, she also had to go in to have it maintained every couple of years but it was not a huge deal.  My Aunt Betty has a simple pacemaker and the battery on those lasts about 10 years.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 17, 2017)

peach174 said:


> We're back ! and hubby sailed right through it with no complications.
> Thank you all for your prayers and well wishes.
> We both appreciate it very much.
> 
> ...



How is he going to signal turns in the wagon?


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 17, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Hossfly is back in action. 4 days in hospital, 14 days in rehab. Home Health Care starts tomorrow for an unknown number of days then to an out-patient Sports Rehab Center. Thanks to everybody for the well wishes and messages. My knee is weak and tender but I'm a tough old bird.



Should have told you to use tin foil, so the juices stay in better.  My bad, at least you covered the knee...


----------



## Gracie (Aug 17, 2017)

Happy Birthday ChrisL 

I hope you are having an awesome day!!!


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 17, 2017)

Hmmm... USPS interviewer says 24 hours a week and possibly some out sourcing to other offices for a few more hours.  No benefits until you achieve full time carrier status.  No guarantee of when or if that happens.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 17, 2017)

ChrisL had a birthday?  Oh dear.  Did she turn into a pumpkin?  I can't look.  Was there carrot cake?


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 17, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Hmmm... USPS interviewer says 24 hours a week and possibly some out sourcing to other offices for a few more hours.  No benefits until you achieve full time carrier status.  No guarantee of when or if that happens.



  Well is that okay to supplement your landscape business for the time being?  The no benefits aka health insurance sucks for sure.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 17, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL had a birthday?  Oh dear.  Did she turn into a pumpkin?  I can't look.  Was there carrot cake?


Nope, a kitty litter cake.






Kitty Litter Cake Recipe - Food.com


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 17, 2017)

BTW Happy Birthday Chris.  I tried to find you a Southie cake but they were all too polite..........


----------



## Gracie (Aug 18, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL had a birthday?  Oh dear.  Did she turn into a pumpkin?  I can't look.  Was there carrot cake?
> ...


That looks so gross but at the same time...so good!


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 18, 2017)

Thank you guys!   

Just another year older and deeper in debt!


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 18, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Thank you guys!
> 
> Just another year older and deeper in debt!



Oh geez Chris.  Another song stuck in my head.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 18, 2017)

Hubby got a real good nights sleep for a change. 
He went to bed around nine and woke up  only once at about 2:00 a.m. because of slight pain from his surgery, stayed up about half an hour then went back to bed and got up at 5:30 this morning.
He is really surprised that there is no pain this morning.
We both got some good sleep after about 8 months of getting up and back to bed several times each night.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 18, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Hubby got a real good nights sleep for a change.
> He went to bed around nine and woke up  only once at about 2:00 a.m. because of slight pain from his surgery, stayed up about half an hour then went back to bed and got up at 5:30 this morning.
> He is really surprised that there is no pain this morning.
> We both got some good sleep after about 8 months of getting up and back to bed several times each night.



I'm so happy for you both.  Sounds like your life can return to a degree of normalcy for you both.  I know how stressful and disrupting the uncertainty can be.  And yeah, friend Dana is so happy not to have to lug around that heavy battery case for the massive heart pump she had to have for almost a year.  I'm sure the life vest was just as difficult.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 18, 2017)

Took our drive up to Cuba yesterday, no waiting at their MVD but two problems did arise.  One was the wife didn't have her social security card (can't find it) and unfortunately her passport has expired so they wouldn't take it, no NM license for her yet.  The other since we're transferring from Texas to NM they have to read and check the Vin number so since we only had the Prius it was the only one we could register.........  The wife was pissed.  
Put the tag on the Prius this morning, feels weird because everywhere else we've lived requires two plates (front and back), NM only requires one so the front of the car looks naked..........   
Figure I'll get this for the front of my truck after I get it registered........


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 18, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm... USPS interviewer says 24 hours a week and possibly some out sourcing to other offices for a few more hours.  No benefits until you achieve full time carrier status.  No guarantee of when or if that happens.
> ...



That is a possible option.  I happen to know two retired Postmasters, so I am going to research.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 18, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Hubby got a real good nights sleep for a change.
> ...



Yes it was. 
They set his pump at 60 bpm which is normal and his coloring looks really good, he is also thinking more clearly.
They still are baffled as to how he was getting high 90's oxygen readings with only 24% of his heart alive and doing low 40's bpm. 

He went to socialize at his favorite hang outs this morning.
He took the truck in today, says maybe Sun. or Mon. he will ride his can am again.
He took it in Wed. morning to get the break in service check. He's now good for 10,000 miles.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 18, 2017)

Next month is both our birthdays so we're going out to dinner (if we can find a place that is) then a movie followed by a couple of margaritas for me at the VFW. 
We go out on the weekend between the two.
Mine is the 6th and his is the 19th.
I always have a couple of margaritas on my birthday and our anniversary, hubby hasn't drank since 1985, so he's always my designated driver. 


We also are talking about plans for our anniversary in Jan. next year.
We spent the last one in ICU.
We're  thinking of spending a couple of nights at the Cooper Queen hotel in Bisbee and take the trike. 
They also have quite a few health food restaurants ,one of the important reasons for picking Bisbee.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 18, 2017)

KOAT evening news is on, the weather critter just reported it's sizzling hot.........  92 degrees........   I wonder what they consider broiling, 95 degrees?


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 18, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> KOAT evening news is on, the weather critter just reported it's sizzling hot.........  92 degrees........   I wonder what they consider broiling, 95 degrees?



Once it starts getting into the 80s, it's hotter than I want it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 18, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> KOAT evening news is on, the weather critter just reported it's sizzling hot.........  92 degrees........   I wonder what they consider broiling, 95 degrees?



The average high temperature for an Albuquerque August is 91.  So wow.  92.  Soooo extreme.  Not.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 18, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > KOAT evening news is on, the weather critter just reported it's sizzling hot.........  92 degrees........   I wonder what they consider broiling, 95 degrees?
> ...


Wimps.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 18, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > KOAT evening news is on, the weather critter just reported it's sizzling hot.........  92 degrees........   I wonder what they consider broiling, 95 degrees?
> ...


We get down to the mid to low 80s with a good breeze and we open the house up.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 19, 2017)

It was 94 here today. Right now it is 80. And no breeze. It sucks.


----------



## Kat (Aug 19, 2017)

Sounds like here......then it stormed, and cooled off and we had a gorgeous sunset!!!


----------



## Kat (Aug 19, 2017)

Sweet dreams all!


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 19, 2017)

Ha ! Yabba, Yabba, Yabba.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 19, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> KOAT evening news is on, the weather critter just reported it's sizzling hot.........  92 degrees........   I wonder what they consider broiling, 95 degrees?


Our high yesterday was a bit lower than the previous 2 days. It only made 99 here.Wednesday, it was 102 with the heat index, 114.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 19, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Same here because if it is 80 outside it is usually cooler in the house with a cross breeze.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 19, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > KOAT evening news is on, the weather critter just reported it's sizzling hot.........  92 degrees........   I wonder what they consider broiling, 95 degrees?
> ...



Ouch.  Now that is hot especially with the high humidity that I suspect you guys have.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 19, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > KOAT evening news is on, the weather critter just reported it's sizzling hot.........  92 degrees........   I wonder what they consider broiling, 95 degrees?
> ...


Almost fall like weather.......


----------



## SixFoot (Aug 19, 2017)

After three semesters and 12 courses, I finally lost my overall 4.0 GPA. I'm not mad though, this was hard. lol

Gotta say though, those are some consistent scores throughout!





On to Differential Calculus and Intro to Astronomy next week!


----------



## ricechickie (Aug 19, 2017)

SixFoot said:


> After three semesters and 12 courses, I finally lost my overall 4.0 GPA. I'm not mad though, this was hard. lol
> 
> Gotta say though, those are some consistent scores throughout!
> 
> ...



Looks like you found your footing after the first quiz.  Good work!


----------



## ricechickie (Aug 19, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > KOAT evening news is on, the weather critter just reported it's sizzling hot.........  92 degrees........   I wonder what they consider broiling, 95 degrees?
> ...



That would be my particular hell....


----------



## SixFoot (Aug 19, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > After three semesters and 12 courses, I finally lost my overall 4.0 GPA. I'm not mad though, this was hard. lol
> ...



Yeah, that was a wake up call an a half right off the bat! lol

There's a lot of algebraic operations involved in a lot of this, so I have an edge since I seem to shine in that area, but a lot of times it doesn't start off like that, so getting from that to a puzzle that I can arrange is where I struggle the most. Gotta chip away at those weak points!


----------



## ricechickie (Aug 19, 2017)

SixFoot said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



Once I got to trigonometry, I could only memorize enough to pass; I had no real understanding of the concepts.  I did well, considering, all the way through to Calculus in college.  And don't remember a lick of it now.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 19, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...



I can't even remember the rules of addition and subtraction now, added to that my calculator batteries have run out. Good job I don't have to do much banking.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 19, 2017)

We're all geared up for the eclipse on Monday afternoon.  My brother bought a five pack of solar eclipse glasses.  They remind me of the 3-D glasses I wore at the American Theater back in my youth.  But they are supposed to protect me and my $1,800 cataract surgery safe from the solar corona.

Meanwhile I bought a four pack of Spaulding (pronounced "Spaldeen" by New Yorkers) High Bounce rubber balls.  They are for my Brooklyn friend's six year old granddaughter.  I included a note saying "Everyone should learn to play stickball.  Have fun and play safe!"

It may be pretentious of me to assume she wants to learn to play stickball.  Who knows what her parents think about her playing stickball.  But I figure, sooner or later, she will play stickball as she lives in Brooklyn too.

So, is it safer to buy her Spaldeens, or let her find out about Spaldeens on the street?  Anyway, they arrive Monday, along with the eclipse.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 19, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Yeah, it's so humid here, we hop in the pool to dry off.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 19, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 19, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> We're all geared up for the eclipse on Monday afternoon.  My brother bought a five pack of solar eclipse glasses.  They remind me of the 3-D glasses I wore at the American Theater back in my youth.  But they are supposed to protect me and my $1,800 cataract surgery safe from the solar corona.
> 
> Meanwhile I bought a four pack of Spaulding (pronounced "Spaldeen" by New Yorkers) High Bounce rubber balls.  They are for my Brooklyn friend's six year old granddaughter.  I included a note saying "Everyone should learn to play stickball.  Have fun and play safe!"
> 
> ...



The little one's school bought eclipse glasses.......but they were recalled, so now the kids can't go out to watch.     Apparently they may watch the eclipse on NASA's website, instead.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 19, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > We're all geared up for the eclipse on Monday afternoon.  My brother bought a five pack of solar eclipse glasses.  They remind me of the 3-D glasses I wore at the American Theater back in my youth.  But they are supposed to protect me and my $1,800 cataract surgery safe from the solar corona.
> ...


Watching an eclipse on a computer monitor is like listening to the Olympic opening ceremonies on the radio.


----------



## Sbiker (Aug 19, 2017)

Kat said:


> Sweet dreams all!



Don't want to dream... Just visited cinema, watching "Valerian and so on..." Good movie, I recommend to see..


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 19, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



I've never done it, so I couldn't say for sure, but it doesn't sound great.  

On the plus side, I don't think the little one has been especially excited at the prospect of seeing the eclipse.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 19, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I would freeze to death at 72 here in the summer time though that would be uncomfortably warm during the winter.  Funny how that works.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 19, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I suppose there's too much danger of first and second graders taking a peek at the sun.  We will watch the eclipse via the tried and true method of poking a pin hole in one piece of cardboard and holding it between the sun and another piece of cardboard.  The sun rays projected through the pin hole will clearly show the shadow of the moon.  We will only get about 75-80% eclipse here in Albuquerque though,  Montro and the little one will get most of it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 19, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



LOL, been there done that.  When we visit folks the the Dallas, Arlington, Fort Worth area in the summertime, the heat and humidity combination is pretty tough for us desert dwellers.  So we try to get lodging with Hombre's nephew in Arlington.  They have a nice large swimming pool in their back yard and I would live in it if they didn't make me get out for things like dinner or going somewhere.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 19, 2017)

Gracie said:


> It was 94 here today. Right now it is 80. And no breeze. It sucks.


That would suck.  I'm glad to be where I am, although it's starting to get nippy at night and there's termination dust on the higher peaks this morning.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 19, 2017)

I am not thrilled with really hot weater. Then again, really cold weather makes me not able to move without a lot of pain. Middle is perfect for me. High in the 60's, nothing below 40. Only place that happens is home. But...I don't think I want to go home any more.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 19, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Yeah, we're in the 90% range.  The little one will be at school for the event, though.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 19, 2017)

I don't even care abuot the eclipse, so no loss for me.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 19, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 144690


A BARROW of MONKEYS!   LOL!!!!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 19, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...


Trig was a piece of cake once I started applying it to three-phase ac electricity.  Calculus was and will probably remain an obscure concept unless I find some real-world reason for it.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 19, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Only someone who's lived in the Deep South would understand what you just said.  I grew up in NC.  I cannot see moving back to that sauna anytime in this life time.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 19, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


On warm humid nights I turn the house down to 70 now but it really doesn't run for long, I like it cool when I'm sleeping.  Right now though with the wind blowing and the temp at 80 I have the house wide open and if it stays like this will probably keep it open.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 19, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Virginia was no picnic during the summer either.  There were times I considered donning SCUBA gear before heading outside.........


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 19, 2017)

Its 5.30 am and I have just been trying to get myself banned from twitter by saying outrageous things.
I won't say anything outrageous here though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 19, 2017)

Thinking of boedicca tonight and wondering. . .

Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Kat & Mr. Kat in transition,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Hossfly's knee rehab,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, , SFC Ollie, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.


----------



## Sbiker (Aug 19, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Its 5.30 am and I have just been trying to get myself banned from twitter by saying outrageous things.
> I won't say anything outrageous here though.



Don't worry, comrade, every people has a rights to say what he think  Give me a link on twitter, what have you said there?

Some months ago I was banned from poetical community only because I'm not an ultra-liberal


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 20, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Its 5.30 am and I have just been trying to get myself banned from twitter by saying outrageous things.
> ...



I don't know how to give you a link to twitter, but you can search for dajjal and although there are several people calling themselves that you will know its me because I use the same name and avatar.


----------



## ricechickie (Aug 20, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Its 5.30 am and I have just been trying to get myself banned from twitter by saying outrageous things.
> I won't say anything outrageous here though.



Are you a contrarian?


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 20, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Its 5.30 am and I have just been trying to get myself banned from twitter by saying outrageous things.
> ...



I am a critic.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 20, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I'm here for the people. I love it here. Yes the summers are oppressively hot and humid, but it doesn't snow.


----------



## Sbiker (Aug 20, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Here comes the hot too.. Damn, when the autumn would come?


----------



## ricechickie (Aug 20, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I ask because you won't say anything outrageous here (where it's expected), but are putting those statements on twitter (where it is neither welcome nor expected).


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 20, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...



Oh Twitter can get pretty outrageous.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 20, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...



By "here" I think he means the Coffee Shop where we are only friendly outrageous. 

And Twitter is definitely rough and tumble and often outrageous and too often downright hateful and mean.  And can also be sometimes helpful and loving.  Like much of our society these days.

But posting on Twitter for somebody like me is like posting to some massive empty void out there where few will ever notice.  Unless you're rich and/or famous you usually have few followers.  I do follow a LOT of our elected leaders and media types on Twitter though and they all have massive following.


----------



## ricechickie (Aug 20, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Got it. I didn't think of it in that context.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 20, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Aw come on.  Almost all of us here in the Coffee Shop are also a wee bit contrarian. I know I am.  I think that's why we can all be so different and still get along so well.

I have definitely enjoyed getting to know you here Dajjal and would be a bit disappointed I think if you were just like everybody else.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 20, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 20, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Well welcome to the club.  I wish you no misfortune but misery loves company and all that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 20, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I hear that.

We have lived some amazing places and were not at all sorry to leave because there was no sense of community for us.  And we have lived places with almost nothing to commend them--weather sucked, no scenery, aesthetics boring, lots of negatives, etc.--but we grieved when we left.  

And that was because there was a strong community of great people who included and accepted and appreciated us.  We had close friends there who had our back at all times.  Much as you describe your community in Foley.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 20, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Being a high desert dweller I agree.  But we have lived in the sauna belt, alpine high, prairie, plains, etc. and seem to acclimate to everywhere we are. Again for us it is the people and not so much the aesthetics that make or break a place for us.

However, if I lived in a place like Alaska, waking up to the sheer beauty of it every morning would be amazing.  And being at the Pacific coast with the waves crashing on the rocks is also a spiritual experience for me.  But then so is standing by a huge printing press running off a newspaper or being out away from everything and just feeling the spirits in the wind on the high desert.

Okay, I'm a hopeless romantic.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 20, 2017)

I thought this was cool to watch.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 20, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Yea ! I have only got 280 followers on twitter, but some of them are good quality. There is someone who recently became the first person to get 100 million followers which shows how many people must be on twitter.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 20, 2017)

Just cleaned and refilled the hummingbird feeders, they didn't bother me when I did the small one but when I did the big one and hung it back up they were buzzing me.......  Now there's at least 6 of em out back chasing each other all over the back yard, one of the little ones gets smart and perches on the small feeder to feed and not be bothered too much.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 20, 2017)

Also just returned from Santa Fe, went to the Indian Market on the Plaza.  Gorgeous stuff but very, very, very high priced which is what I expected.  Spent a couple of hours there, had an early lunch then checked out some consignment stores and came home.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 20, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Just cleaned and refilled the hummingbird feeders, they didn't bother me when I did the small one but when I did the big one and hung it back up they were buzzing me.......  Now there's at least 6 of em out back chasing each other all over the back yard, one of the little ones gets smart and perches on the small feeder to feed and not be bothered too much.



The folks we play 42 with every week live in Corrales and have a massive veranda that runs the length of their home.  It is hung with hummingbird feeders ever couple of feet.  They are going through almost a gallon a day of hummingbird food.  They get more hummingbirds than the nature center does.

We had hordes of hummingbirds when we lived on the mountain too, but often had to take down the feeders because of bear activity.  A number of hiking trails and picnic areas in the Sandias are closed right now because of a lot of bear activity.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 20, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just cleaned and refilled the hummingbird feeders, they didn't bother me when I did the small one but when I did the big one and hung it back up they were buzzing me.......  Now there's at least 6 of em out back chasing each other all over the back yard, one of the little ones gets smart and perches on the small feeder to feed and not be bothered too much.
> ...


The best, cheapest hummingbird food is water and white sugar 4:1 ratio, buying pre-made hummingbird food is a waste of money if that's what they're doing.  Right now we have two Black Chins vying for control of the feeder......  It's funny to watch them "dance".


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 20, 2017)

Lately we've had some small birds show up, sparrow size, kind of a dull yellow breast some with black on their back and wings.  Haven't been able to figure out what the are yet.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 20, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


I love snow.  Especially when I can love it while warm and dry in my cabin fragrant with wood smoke and dinner.  It gets even better when there's someone to play cribbage with or a project I'm working on alone.  All cozy and tight.  I guess I'm not much of a people person right now, but that might change someday.  I'd love to get that B&B built.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 20, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Do you add red food color to your sugar water?  I've read that hummers are attracted to red.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 20, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


No I don't and yes that is one thing they're attracted to.  The feeders have red bases, one has a red cap also, the small one just has a perch around small holes they drink out of, the large one has white plastic flowers they drink out of.  They prefer and fight over the large one more so than the small one.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 20, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I have also lived in some amazing places.  Monterey, CA was breathtaking.  I used to ride along Asilmar on my motorcycle, stopping to watch the sunset over the Pacific.  I loved Sierra Vista, AZ, too.  I would drive out to the desert on my motorcycle and camp in the desert, watching the stars circle the sky and listening to the buzz of the power lines.  I've spent time on the Continental Divide around Lake Roberts, too.  What a trip to start riding (mules/horses) at sunrise until after dark.  Even Alexandria, VA was cool in its own way.  I used to strap my bicycle to the car, drive into DC, park, and spend the day riding the bike around the Mall.  Lots to see there and most of it is "free".  I confess, though, that nothing could lure me away from Alaska.  It's often a love/hate thing here.  But I love it all...cold, "hot", green or white.  It takes a lot of work and dedication to live here, too.  But the big difference between those of us who choose to live here and those who only visit: I am in a dedicated relationship, through thick and thin (summer or winter) while tourists all-too-often treat Alaska like a nickle whore on Saturday night: here for the moment, take what they can as cheaply as they can, and then they blow off to warmer climes.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 20, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I thought this was cool to watch.


Oh, I want one...where can I get such a system for my cabin!??


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 20, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


My daughter fed hummers when she lived in TX.  She mentioned that they are extremely territorial and that makes them entertaining.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 20, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Sounds like I'm a tourist........


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 20, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Very territorial.......


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 20, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just cleaned and refilled the hummingbird feeders, they didn't bother me when I did the small one but when I did the big one and hung it back up they were buzzing me.......  Now there's at least 6 of em out back chasing each other all over the back yard, one of the little ones gets smart and perches on the small feeder to feed and not be bothered too much.
> ...


Trails here have closed this year because the bears are eating the hikers.  Bears are smart enough to recognize a reliable source of food...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 20, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I don't mind tourists, for the most part.  I guess the cruise ship crowd is the worst.  If they can't do something without wheels under their asses, they demand that we "make it so".  Lots of prime activities get screwed up by the gov'mnt trying to pave Alaska to accommodate tour buses and motorhomes.  Sadly, paved roads do not fare well in these parts.  Better to grade the gravel, but tour buses don't do so well on gravel.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 20, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I thought this was cool to watch.
> ...



Just get your cabin about 250 miles up and you might be able to use theirs.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 20, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I prefer hovercraft myself........


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 20, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



That isn't recommended as the food coloring does add an unnecessary chemical element to the food.  Insignificant for us but for a tiny hummer not so insignificant.  So the best feeders have the color on the feeder but clear nectar inside.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 20, 2017)

Thinking of boedicca tonight and wondering. . .

Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Kat & Mr. Kat in transition,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Hossfly's knee rehab,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, , SFC Ollie, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 20, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just cleaned and refilled the hummingbird feeders, they didn't bother me when I did the small one but when I did the big one and hung it back up they were buzzing me.......  Now there's at least 6 of em out back chasing each other all over the back yard, one of the little ones gets smart and perches on the small feeder to feed and not be bothered too much.
> ...




We go through a gallon of sugar water a day and I have only  2  32oz. Feeders.
We buy 40 lbs of sugar each month from June to Oct. when they leave for the winter.
A handful sticks around for the whole winter, so I put out one very small feeder for them.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 21, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


We don't have that many, the 32oz feeder will last a week, the small 8oz one also lasts about a week.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 21, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Aw come on. Almost all of us here in the Coffee Shop are also a wee bit contrarian.



I resemble that remark...


----------



## Gracie (Aug 21, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Lately we've had some small birds show up, sparrow size, kind of a dull yellow breast some with black on their back and wings.  Haven't been able to figure out what the are yet.


I had those too. The bird with the yellow breast was probably an oriol.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 21, 2017)

I had a pair of orioles. Their beaks are bigger, so I had to remove one of those yellow flower thingies so it was just an open hole that was bigger. It worked. But...bees were a problem. So, I just moved it a couple of yards away until the bees decided it was gone for good (they don't hunt for a feeder once it "disappears" from where they found it).


----------



## peach174 (Aug 21, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




I fill both 32 oz feeders twice a day right now.
In the winter the 8 oz. lasts about a week.
We had 5 stick around for last winter.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 21, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lately we've had some small birds show up, sparrow size, kind of a dull yellow breast some with black on their back and wings.  Haven't been able to figure out what the are yet.
> ...



We do have some streak back orioles but they are orange, not yellow though the first year males are more yellow than gold.







 But we had bunches of grosbeak's on the mountain.  Check the bill on those birds and if they are thick that's what they probably are though the gold on the grosbeak is usually pretty impressive gold..




The female grosbeak is not so impressive





We also see various kinds of flycatchers





And various kinds of warblers that could be described as a dull yellow.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 21, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Just cleaned and refilled the hummingbird feeders, they didn't bother me when I did the small one but when I did the big one and hung it back up they were buzzing me.......  Now there's at least 6 of em out back chasing each other all over the back yard, one of the little ones gets smart and perches on the small feeder to feed and not be bothered too much.



Well since you lost your pigeon bullies in El Paso, you needed a new challenge.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 21, 2017)

We have the yellow Orioles here.
We also had swallows, but they haven't showed up in about 3 years now.
Maybe they went back to California. 

We also have Sandhill Cranes who come in and eat off the wild bird seed blocks.
I love watching them in my backyard.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 21, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lately we've had some small birds show up, sparrow size, kind of a dull yellow breast some with black on their back and wings.  Haven't been able to figure out what the are yet.
> ...


Nope, not an Oriole.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 21, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I'm thinking Warblers or Flycatchers but the top coloration is wrong.  Definitely not a Grosbeak, I had one in the back yard about a month ago.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 21, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



We get a lot of crows.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 21, 2017)

peach174 said:


> We have the yellow Orioles here.
> We also had swallows, but they haven't showed up in about 3 years now.
> Maybe they went back to California.
> 
> ...



The Sandhill Cranes are denizens of our wildlife preserves too, especially Bosque del Apache just south of Albuquerque.  Awhile back the preservationists tried an experiment to have the sandhills hatch whooping crane eggs and raise the young.  So we had some whooping cranes too, but I don't think any have been seen in awhile though presumably there are still three who visit now and then.

In early November there is a Crane Festival in a 21-acre Open Space Visitor Center here in Albuquerque where the cranes stop on their way from up north to the Bosque del Apache.  It is mostly a craft show kind of event though.  The Bosque del Apache Festival of the Cranes is usually in mid November at the wildlife preserve and that is a biggie with thousands and thousands of all kinds of birds in full display.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 21, 2017)

Did everyone watch the eclipse ?

I watched it on the NASA channel, wow it was something spectacular from the air plane camera.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 21, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Did everyone watch the eclipse ?
> 
> I watched it on the NASA channel, wow it was something spectacular from the air plane camera.



There's another 30 minutes until we get it here.  I might check out the NASA channel, though.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 21, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Did everyone watch the eclipse ?
> ...



Do, because the NASA air plane cam caught beautiful colors when the moon first moved away from the full eclipse.
It looked like an image of a multi colored butterfly. 
Spectacular!!!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 21, 2017)

What is a Total Eclipse of the Sun without...


----------



## peach174 (Aug 21, 2017)

The new data they get ,will be very interesting to learn and read about, when released.
I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 21, 2017)

I took Mom downtown to the print shop so we could all watch the eclipse as a family.  My brother had bought us all glasses through which we could clearly see the crescent sun.  My sister-in-law came over too and there on the sidewalk in front of the shop we watched the event.

Of course it was amazing to see the sun reduced to the sliver like the night after a new moon.  We did not experience totality at our latitude.

But we also were amazed at how bright it remained even as the sun was covered by moon shadow.  And we were amazed at the number of people driving by without so much as a glance at the phenomenon.  It seemed a normal day in East Liverpool.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 21, 2017)

While I am not a big science geek, I will admit that eclipses can capture my imagination... In my little slice of heaven (Kalihi Valley) here on Oahu the overcast from the early morning blessings were dominating the sky... So I watched on TV as I did not have any glasses anyway... Here is a local TV stations reporting...

How to view the partial solar eclipse in Hawaii


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 21, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> What is a Total Eclipse of the Sun without...




And I've been humming "Total Eclipse of the Heart" all afternoon.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 21, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Did everyone watch the eclipse ?
> 
> I watched it on the NASA channel, wow it was something spectacular from the air plane camera.



Alas, it was overcast here so few got to see it.  The Cherry Hills Library is close to us and when we drove past there, there must have been 500 or more folk out there with telescopes, binoculars, and all sorts of viewing devices but again, too cloudy.  What a disappointment.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 21, 2017)

We were blessed by partly cloudy skies during the eclipse.  Out of 365 days, we get only sixty cloud free days.  Most days, we get diffused sunlight through our seemingly perpetual shroud of clouds.

But, in spite of being robbed by geography and Astro-physics of a total eclipse, we did get a long enough break in the clouds to enjoy the 80% we were allotted.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 21, 2017)

​


----------



## peach174 (Aug 21, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Did everyone watch the eclipse ?
> ...



You still can if you can get the NASA channel, or science channel.
They will do replays all day and night.
It was interesting that ground camera's capture a diamond ring when the moon moves away ,like it did from the Oregon eclipse, while the NASA plane shows a butterfly. 
It's  beautiful, I just watched the replay again, gorgeous absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 21, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> ​



Not enough coffee!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 21, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> We were blessed by partly cloudy skies during the eclipse.  Out of 365 days, we get only sixty cloud free days.  Most days, we get diffused sunlight through our seemingly perpetual shroud of clouds.
> 
> But, in spite of being robbed by geography and Astro-physics of a total eclipse, we did get a long enough break in the clouds to enjoy the 80% we were allotted.



I don't know how many cloud free days we get but it probably isn't many.  Albuquerque does boast sunshine on 310 days of the year though--the beautiful white clouds in a so very blue sky add to the ambiance.  Yes, it does get hot here in the summer but nowhere near southern Arizona or southern Nevada or California Death Valley hot.  And we enjoy all four seasons with relatively mild winters.  Our generally really nice weather makes up for what most people would think a fairly harsh landscape, though Albuquerque does enjoy a lot of visual aesthetics with lots of flowers, an amazing variety of trees, etc.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 21, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > We were blessed by partly cloudy skies during the eclipse.  Out of 365 days, we get only sixty cloud free days.  Most days, we get diffused sunlight through our seemingly perpetual shroud of clouds.
> ...


It's cloudy right now.  A storm is rolling in from the northwest and the local weatherman says it packs thunderstorms.  Saturday it rained hard.  Not a mild Presbyterian rain, but a gosh honest Baptist downpour.

East Liverpool is on the southern half of Columbiana County.  About half way between the Ohio River on the south and the Mahoning River which flows past SFC Ollie's home in Mahoning County runs what geologists call the Terminal Moraine.  That's the line where, during the Ice Age, the glaciers that scoured out the basins that became the Great Lakes stopped and melted.

The stones and soil from the bottom of Lake Erie were dumped on the southern edge of the Terminal Moraine.  All the water from those melting glaciers ran across what was an alluvial plain.  That created steep ravines and ridges running along both banks of what was to become the Ohio River.  If you stand atop any hill and take a good look at the horizon, you quickly realize that all the hills here are roughly the same height.  The valleys between them, however, are steep and covered by verdant hardwood forests.

Along the river banks, our native geology is revealed.  Mostly clay soils underpinned by shale, slate, seams of coal and sandstone.  Shale deposits are now blessing us with huge pockets of natural gas.  The clay soil in top cursed us for large scale agriculture, except for providing great places for apple orchards.  But all that clay made it possible for East Liverpool to become the Pottery Capital of the World.

The labyrinth of ravines gives us great natural beauty.  At the bottom of each ravine flows a creek or run or stream.  Some are large enough to give us magnificent canoeing yet small enough to have never been exploited for industry.  We know how to float down a creek buoyed by an inner tube.  A grand way to escape the humidity of our summers.

We harvest the hardwood forest most responsibly and sustainably.  Our oak becomes hardwood floors, kitchen and bathroom cabinets and oaken furniture for the nation and beyond.  Our stands of Black Walnut is prized for the beauty of the lumber they provide.  And the ravines are glorious in color when autumn rolls around.  I don't rival New England at all. For leaf peeping, I wonder why Vermonters don't come here.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 21, 2017)

Cloud cover dictated light here more than the moon this afternoon.  I was able to look at it briefly when the cloud cover was just right.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 21, 2017)

I never buy the red nectar stuff. I just fill the feeders not quite half way with regular sugar, then hot water so it dissolves, then the rest tap water to cool it off. Good shake, and when I get to the door with them in my hand (I have two feeders here), I get bombarded by hummers. Like "WHAT TOOK YOU SO DAMN LONG WOMAN???"

They are sucking up the juice while I am still hanging it, lol.


----------



## SixFoot (Aug 22, 2017)

Got Venus to show up in one of the pics I took. What a site it was!


----------



## Gracie (Aug 22, 2017)

I forgot about the eclipse. Was stuck in DMV. Didn't even get dark outside and I never noticed at thing. It wasn't until I got home that I remembered and by then it was 1:30pm PST.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 22, 2017)

Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Hossfly's knee rehab,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, , SFC Ollie, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 22, 2017)

I will try to take a pic of her tomorrow..but...my new visitor that comes every now and then might be coming more often. Starving animals..not on my watch. The kitty next door is so damn skinny. Too skinny. For a week now, she has come to rub against me and meow and purr and a good jaw scratch. Unfortunately, she has not learned manners..nor been fed properly. She gets so excited to be petted, she uses her claws to grab my hand and her teeth if I stop. So, when she does that, I gently push her away and say NO TEEFERS. NO CLAWS. But I have refrained from feeding her cuz...well..once you feed a cat, it winds up yours. And I don't want any more pets. But, I will not allow an animal to be hungry.  So..I gave her a can of tuna. She belongs to the meth head neighbors who seem to not care she is so skinny and so desperate for attention. Well, she has a full belly today. She never comes at night, but I will see her again tomorrow. Which means..I have to go to the store and get some cat food since I have no more tuna. 

And no..I am not adopting her. She is not mine. I'll just feed her.


----------



## ricechickie (Aug 22, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I will try to take a pic of her tomorrow..but...my new visitor that comes every now and then might be coming more often. Starving animals..not on my watch. The kitty next door is so damn skinny. Too skinny. For a week now, she has come to rub against me and meow and purr and a good jaw scratch. Unfortunately, she has not learned manners..nor been fed properly. She gets so excited to be petted, she uses her claws to grab my hand and her teeth if I stop. So, when she does that, I gently push her away and say NO TEEFERS. NO CLAWS. But I have refrained from feeding her cuz...well..once you feed a cat, it winds up yours. And I don't want any more pets. But, I will not allow an animal to be hungry.  So..I gave her a can of tuna. She belongs to the meth head neighbors who seem to not care she is so skinny and so desperate for attention. Well, she has a full belly today. She never comes at night, but I will see her again tomorrow. Which means..I have to go to the store and get some cat food since I have no more tuna.
> 
> And no..I am not adopting her. She is not mine. I'll just feed her.



Yeah, I did that once.  Only, I had to take the cat in and give him a flea bath because no one else would adopt him like he was.  I wasn't keeping him, just taking care of him until I could find him a good home.  

I had him for 10 years.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 22, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I will try to take a pic of her tomorrow..but...my new visitor that comes every now and then might be coming more often. Starving animals..not on my watch. The kitty next door is so damn skinny. Too skinny. For a week now, she has come to rub against me and meow and purr and a good jaw scratch. Unfortunately, she has not learned manners..nor been fed properly. She gets so excited to be petted, she uses her claws to grab my hand and her teeth if I stop. So, when she does that, I gently push her away and say NO TEEFERS. NO CLAWS. But I have refrained from feeding her cuz...well..once you feed a cat, it winds up yours. And I don't want any more pets. But, I will not allow an animal to be hungry.  So..I gave her a can of tuna. She belongs to the meth head neighbors who seem to not care she is so skinny and so desperate for attention. Well, she has a full belly today. She never comes at night, but I will see her again tomorrow. Which means..I have to go to the store and get some cat food since I have no more tuna.
> 
> And no..I am not adopting her. She is not mine. I'll just feed her.



Uh huh.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 22, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I will try to take a pic of her tomorrow..but...my new visitor that comes every now and then might be coming more often. Starving animals..not on my watch. The kitty next door is so damn skinny. Too skinny. For a week now, she has come to rub against me and meow and purr and a good jaw scratch. Unfortunately, she has not learned manners..nor been fed properly. She gets so excited to be petted, she uses her claws to grab my hand and her teeth if I stop. So, when she does that, I gently push her away and say NO TEEFERS. NO CLAWS. But I have refrained from feeding her cuz...well..once you feed a cat, it winds up yours. And I don't want any more pets. But, I will not allow an animal to be hungry.  So..I gave her a can of tuna. She belongs to the meth head neighbors who seem to not care she is so skinny and so desperate for attention. Well, she has a full belly today. She never comes at night, but I will see her again tomorrow. Which means..I have to go to the store and get some cat food since I have no more tuna.
> ...



Yeah we saw our Coffee Shopper 007 through the loss of his 20-year buddy.  Seems like most of us have had to say goodbye or help a beloved fur friend over the rainbow bridge and most are determined not to replace that friend.

But with 007 he described a scraggly little thing crawling out of the weeds, half starved and desperate for somebody.  So Bootsie has now been a permanent part of his household for a couple of years or so now. 

And the Ringels didn't want Gizmo either but didn't turn him away when he showed up at their place.

Sometimes the best fur friends are those that choose us.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Aug 22, 2017)

I cried myself to sleep last night again. Maybe it was the cat showing up, maybe its due to it being 2 months and 2 days since I lost Karma, maybe its just another lapse into depression. Whatever the case may be....I miss her so much. I don't want another pet. I want the one I had.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 22, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I cried myself to sleep last night again. Maybe it was the cat showing up, maybe its due to it being 2 months and 2 days since I lost Karma, maybe its just another lapse into depression. Whatever the case may be....I miss her so much. I don't want another pet. I want the one I had.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 22, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


The Alabama State Bird is the Yellowhammer, Known outside of Alabama as the Northern Flicker. Alabama is the only state to have a woodpecker as its State Bird.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 22, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> I took Mom downtown to the print shop so we could all watch the eclipse as a family.  My brother had bought us all glasses through which we could clearly see the crescent sun.  My sister-in-law came over too and there on the sidewalk in front of the shop we watched the event.
> 
> Of course it was amazing to see the sun reduced to the sliver like the night after a new moon.  We did not experience totality at our latitude.
> 
> But we also were amazed at how bright it remained even as the sun was covered by moon shadow.  And we were amazed at the number of people driving by without so much as a glance at the phenomenon.  It seemed a normal day in East Liverpool.


I can't believe that there were actually people worried about birds and their pets being blinded by the sun if they looked at the eclipse. SMH...


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 22, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > We have the yellow Orioles here.
> ...


A friend of mine lives west of West Palm Beach, just north of Lake Okeechobee. He has feeders out by a small pond for herons. He also gets 6 or 8 whooping cranes visit and if he lets the feeders get empty, they will actually come up to his lawn chair and peck at his shoulder.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 22, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Awhile back Ringel was describing the pigeons pecking on his back door if they forgot to throw out the left over popcorn. 

You can tell me these critters are not sentient beings.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 22, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Beautiful bird.

Back when we lived in Kansas, one of the favorite half true yarns going around was that the Kansas legislature got wind that nearby Iowa had declared the Kansas sunflower (state flower) to be a noxious weed.  The Kansas legislature retaliated by declaring the Iowa goldfinch (state bird) to be a pernicious pest.  They suggested they all meet maybe in Hawaii and work out a compromise.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 22, 2017)

Our state bird is the roadrunner and you see them in the darndest places and they are sometimes fearless.  Deadly to small rodents, reptiles, snakes. . .


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 22, 2017)

I don't know why states designate state birds, or flowers, or any of that type of thing.

Ours is the Brown Thrasher.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 22, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 145410



Keep your friends close and your lunch closer...


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 22, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Our state bird is the roadrunner and you see them in the darndest places and they are sometimes fearless.  Deadly to small rodents, reptiles, snakes. . .



Me-beep!


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 22, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > I took Mom downtown to the print shop so we could all watch the eclipse as a family.  My brother had bought us all glasses through which we could clearly see the crescent sun.  My sister-in-law came over too and there on the sidewalk in front of the shop we watched the event.
> ...



Domestic turkeys and people are the only ones to really be worried about....


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 22, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I don't know why states designate state birds, or flowers, or any of that type of thing.
> 
> Ours is the Brown Thrasher.



We have a state flower - Yucca
We have a state bird - Roadrunner
We have a state aircraft - Hot Air balloon
We have a state amphibian - Spadefoot Toad
We have a state animal - Black Bear
We have a state butterfly - Sandia Hairstreak
We have a state cookie - bischochito
We have a state fish - Cuthroat Trout
We have a state fossil - Coelophysis
We have a state gem - Turquoise
We have two state vegetables - Frijoles (pinto bean) and Chile Pepper.
And a lot of others.

When Gary Johnson was governor he tried to get the legislature to spend more time on important things than nonsense.  But after vetoing an official state question twice, he finally game in and signed it so they would quit spending time on it.
Our official state question - Red or Green?


----------



## peach174 (Aug 22, 2017)

Arizona's State bird is the cactus wren.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 22, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > I took Mom downtown to the print shop so we could all watch the eclipse as a family.  My brother had bought us all glasses through which we could clearly see the crescent sun.  My sister-in-law came over too and there on the sidewalk in front of the shop we watched the event.
> ...


I heard one report about eclipses happening over the open ocean.  It is said that whales will surface, stare at the sky and sing.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 22, 2017)

*California Symbols*

Animal: Grizzly Bear
Bird: Valley Quail
Flag of California
Flower: Golden Poppy
Insect: Dogface Butterfly
Motto: "Eureka" (_I have found it_) "
Nicknames: (_most used_) Golden State
Song: "I Love You, California"
State Seal
Tree: Redwood


----------



## 007 (Aug 22, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Yup, I had sworn to never have another cat after my 20 year old buddy, Buttons, had to be put to sleep. I washed crushed. I still can't look at the pictures of him I took right before the vet showed up, the lump in the throat comes on quick. But when that tiny little black and white fur ball overcame her fear because she was so hungry, that cute little thing standing over on a little RR tie wall in the weeds peaking out, meowing up a storm... "I'M HUNGRY and I smell FOOD," I just couldn't resist. She looked just like the cat I had to give up when I joined the AF, which also broke my heart, so six years on now Bootsie is a big fluffy happy campfire cat with a good home and someone to love her, and she'll never be hungry again.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 22, 2017)

I have not seen Kitty yet today. She will be along when she gets hungry, I suspect. And I have cat food now, lol. Went to the market and bought some.

I never go looking for cats. Never have, never will. I had Ben when I was just a small kid...about 5 years old. I barely remember him. Then I had FatCat...who was 8 years old when he found me. Wild. He lived to 23 before the cancer got him. He is the ONLY cat that always sheathed his mighty daggers with me. None ever took his place. Then Pretties arrived on the scene many years later. She lived to 8 years. So in my lifetime, I have had 3 cats over 60 years. This new one, I call Kitty, is just a visitor. That will NOT go hungry.

I am a dog person. And my last one was..well..my last one. She was my remaining fur child and when I had to send her off..I sent my heart with her. Now I wait until I can see her again. Can't come too soon for me. And no, I will not invite myself. But I can't wait for the call, to be honest.


----------



## 007 (Aug 22, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I have not seen Kitty yet today. She will be along when she gets hungry, I suspect. And I have cat food now, lol. Went to the market and bought some.
> 
> I never go looking for cats. Never have, never will. I had Ben when I was just a small kid...about 5 years old. I barely remember him. Then I had FatCat...who was 8 years old when he found me. Wild. He lived to 23 before the cancer got him. He is the ONLY cat that always sheathed his mighty daggers with me. None ever took his place. Then Pretties arrived on the scene many years later. She lived to 8 years. So in my lifetime, I have had 3 cats over 60 years. This new one, I call Kitty, is just a visitor. That will NOT go hungry.
> 
> I am a dog person. And my last one was..well..my last one. She was my remaining fur child and when I had to send her off..I sent my heart with her. Now I wait until I can see her again. Can't come too soon for me. And no, I will not invite myself. But I can't wait for the call, to be honest.


My big orange cat, Buttons, was a huge old rough and tumble Tom Cat. I'd open the end of a case carton for pop and he'd crawl in it, half hanging out because he was so huge, but then he'd wait for you to scratch on the side of it near the handle hole, and you better be quick to get your fingers gone because he was lightening fast. He'd shoot a paw out that hole and he ALWAYS used his claws. It was just the way he was, he didn't know any better, he was still just playing, but he drew blood on me more times than I can count. The new little cat has never scratched me. She also keeps the claws sheathed. She's play swatted me I don't know how many times already, never a claw. Good little girl.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 22, 2017)

FatCat loved his claws. They were razor sharp and he kept them that way. But he never once ever clawed me. He had one eye, no teeth and LOTS of sharp claws. At night, he would pat my face with that big paw of his and we would cuddle. It killed me to have to put him down but he let me know he was ready to go..so I sent him.
Pretties was a bitch. Hissed, clawed, and thought she was queen of the hill. She also thought she was a dog. She was not mine anyway. She belonged to Gracie from day one. Then..Gracie passed from a brain tumor. Pretties followed along shortly after from grief.

This new Kitty...she has no manners either. Claws at me for attention, bites if I stop petting her. I don't trust her at all so I keep my face away from her although yesterday she got up on my chest lickety split and I stayed calm but was freaked out. She didn't bite me or claw me. Just wanted to bump heads. So..I let her, then set her back down on the ground. She has to earn my trust and when she sheaths those claws, I will. Too old now for scratches...my skin is not as tough as it used to be. Age tends to do that.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 22, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know why states designate state birds, or flowers, or any of that type of thing.
> ...



State cookie?  And WTF is a bischochito?


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 22, 2017)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...



I recently got done reading an anthology of Stephen King short stories called _Everything's Eventual_.  This reminded me of a bit from one particular story, _L.T.'s Theory of Pets_. "Say, darling, I'm giving you this wonderful present, it's a machine that eats at one end and shits out the other, it's going to run for 15 years, give or take, Merry fucking Christmas."  It's talking about why giving someone a pet is the worst present.  

Pets can be wonderful, but most of them do come with a lifespan far shorter than our own.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 22, 2017)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...



And who knows?  Maybe she is Buttons reincarnated?


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 22, 2017)

Gracie said:


> *California Symbols*
> 
> Animal: Grizzly Bear
> Bird: Valley Quail
> ...



Oh yeah, our state tree is the Pinon.  I forgot that one.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 22, 2017)

I used to have a rat. Called him Snoopy. I would have never allowed myself to fall in love with him if I knew his life span was 3 to 5 years. He died at 3.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 22, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> giving someone a pet is the worst present


I dunno about that. If someone gave me a yellow lab puppy...well...um...my arms would automatically reach out for it.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 22, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > *California Symbols*
> ...


I forgot our state gemstone.
_*
Benitoite

Benitoite is sometimes called the "blue diamond." First discovered near the headwaters of the San Benito River in 1907 (hence the name), benitoite is a very rare gem that ranges in color from a light transparent blue to dark, sapphire blue, or occasionally a violet shade.
*_
Our state fossil is...of course ...gold.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 22, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Nobody can claim to be a New Mexican and not know how to make decent biscochitos.  Most commonly a Christmas cookie they are sort of a New Mexican snickerdoodle but have a unique texture and flavor.






BISCOCHITOS

6 cups flour

3 teaspoons baking powder

1 teaspoon salt

1 pound lard (a must, no substitutes)

1 1/2 cups sugar

2 teaspoons anise seed

2 eggs

1/2 cup sweet table wine

1/4 cup sugar

1 tablespoon cinnamon


Mix flour, baking power, and salt.

Cream the lard with sugar and anise seed.

Beat eggs until light and fluffy and add to creamed mixture.

Knead in the wine and flour mixture to form a stiff dough.  Add more win if necessary.  (I have used apple juice in lieu of wine.)

Refrigerate dough overnight.

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.

Remove dough from refrigerator and let stand until soft enough to roll out.  Divide into quarters and roll out to about 1/8" thickness.  Cut out cookies with cookie cutter place on ungreased cookie sheet 12 to 15 minutes until bottom of cookie is golden brown.  Drop baked cookies into cinnamon/sugar mixture and set aside to cool.  Store in air tight container..


----------



## Gracie (Aug 22, 2017)

I've always wanted to taste frybread.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 22, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I don't know why states designate state birds, or flowers, or any of that type of thing.
> 
> Ours is the Brown Thrasher.



Ours is the Redheaded Double Breasted Bed Thumper


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 22, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know why states designate state birds, or flowers, or any of that type of thing.
> ...


Not just anyone would understand the question. Just in case anyone is interested, green.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 22, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know why states designate state birds, or flowers, or any of that type of thing.
> ...


I'm thinking I should take up bird watching.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 22, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I certainly don't understand it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 23, 2017)

It is midnight and headed for bed to the flash of lightning and the rumble of thunder.

Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Hossfly's knee rehab,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, , SFC Ollie, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

_Beauty in the storm



_


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 23, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



In Albuquerque when you go out for Mexican food the waiter will always ask if you want red or green chile.  Most prefer green but red is available for those who want it.  Those who want both just say "Christmas."

New Mexico is the chile capital of maybe the world.  There is none better anywhere than our Hatch green chile.  The chile roasters are in operation all over town now and the aroma is wonderful.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 23, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Ah.....I wouldn't eat either one.  I don't go out for Mexican food (or stay in for Mexican food).


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 23, 2017)

Good morning!  

I stood outside and watched that silly eclipse for some time but I didn't see anything.  It just looked like the sun to me.  I looked at it through my cell phone camera.  Hope that's okay!  Well, I'm not blind today, so I guess it is okay.   

It seemed to get a little dimmer outside, but we also had a thin veil of cloud cover.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 23, 2017)

I hurt my poor foot.  I must have twisted it or something, but I don't really remember hurting it.  It just started hurting.  It is now a little bit swollen and I can't put a lot of pressure on it.  I don't think it's anything serious though.  This foot acts up on me from time to time (although not quite THIS bad) from an old injury.  It is really hurting today though!


----------



## ricechickie (Aug 23, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I hurt my poor foot.  I must have twisted it or something, but I don't really remember hurting it.  It just started hurting.  It is now a little bit swollen and I can't put a lot of pressure on it.  I don't think it's anything serious though.  This foot acts up on me from time to time (although not quite THIS bad) from an old injury.  It is really hurting today though!



Does RICE work? Rest, ice, compression, elevation.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 23, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I hurt my poor foot.  I must have twisted it or something, but I don't really remember hurting it.  It just started hurting.  It is now a little bit swollen and I can't put a lot of pressure on it.  I don't think it's anything serious though.  This foot acts up on me from time to time (although not quite THIS bad) from an old injury.  It is really hurting today though!
> ...



A little.  Still hurts when I try to walk though, which is aggravating.


----------



## ricechickie (Aug 23, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Well, try to stay off it as much as possible.  Good luck.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 23, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...



I have this weekend off and wanted to do some things, so I am hoping it is better by then.  I don't think it's anything serious.  I just twisted it the wrong way.  My foot is very prone to injury because I mangled it when I was younger when I got it stuck in the spokes of a bicycle while on the back of the bike and going at a fast rate of speed.  You wouldn't believe how much damage was done.  It tore ligaments and tendons in my foot.  I also actually had holes in my foot from where the spokes dug in.  It was pretty bad.  So now occasionally it acts up and if I twist it, it swells up and becomes very painful.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 23, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


I can't decide if I like chili roasting season or spring in Albuquerque. I love the smell of millions of chilies roasting, but there is something about the desert coming alive.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 23, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Your choices would be limited in Albuquerque.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 23, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I stood outside and watched that silly eclipse for some time but I didn't see anything.  It just looked like the sun to me.  I looked at it through my cell phone camera.  Hope that's okay!  Well, I'm not blind today, so I guess it is okay.
> 
> It seemed to get a little dimmer outside, but we also had a thin veil of cloud cover.



It wasn't a good idea to look at the sun through your camera, but that's true even if it's not an eclipse.    It's not that the sun is more damaging during an eclipse, it's just that it is easier to look directly at the sun during the eclipse, so people tend to look longer, which can cause damage.  A quick glance at an eclipse should be no more dangerous than a quick glance at a normal sun overhead, so far as I know.

Since I'm talking about the eclipse, I did not know that there is a thing called eclipse crescent shadows.  You get crescents of light, which doesn't seem to make sense.  A friend posted a picture of some on facebook, and at first I thought it was a joke.  I looked it up, and apparently it's a real thing, with the leaves of trees being natural pinhole cameras.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 23, 2017)

Meh, I feel like I wasted time trying to look at that eclipse.  I didn't really see anything spectacular.  You probably need a special lens to be able to see it or something.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 23, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I guess it's good I have no plans to go to that area.  

Although, really, I don't eat out much anyway.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 23, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning!
> ...



I looked at it through my camera a whole bunch of times and I'm fine.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 23, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Meh, I feel like I wasted time trying to look at that eclipse.  I didn't really see anything spectacular.  You probably need a special lens to be able to see it or something.



Nope, no special lens needed.  It only lasts for a short time, though.  And aren't you far up in the NE?  That would put you pretty far away from the totality area, I don't know just how much of the sun was going to get covered from your area.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 23, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



If you weren't just staring at the sun, that's probably not an issue.  The eclipse danger is that apparently the sun can still be just as damaging to your eyes as usual, but you don't get the same aversion reaction which makes it hard to stare at the sun during normal times.  So, during the eclipse, you can just stare at it without so much discomfort, and that's where the danger lies.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 23, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



It was still pretty bright here to look at.  I only looked for a few seconds at a time.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 23, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Meh, I feel like I wasted time trying to look at that eclipse.  I didn't really see anything spectacular.  You probably need a special lens to be able to see it or something.
> ...



I'm in Massachusetts, so maybe.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 23, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



There are a lot of Mexican/southwestern/New Mexico cuisine restaurants here, but we really do have a wide variety.  I would guess there are as many Asian restaurants as Mexican ones plus we have all the usual chains:  Applebees, Chilis, Pappadeaux, Olive Garden et al, and some good steak houses, barbque places, local Italian, etc.

But almost all of our Mexican/southwestern cuisine is the real deal, very different from the Texmex style that is more common in most of 'gringo' country.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 23, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Hope so.  They say not a good idea to look at the sun through the camera but most say it is because you can damage your camera without a sun filter made for that purpose.  I haven't a clue but if you feel okay you're probably okay.

You got a bit over 50% of the eclipse up where you are which would probably not be noticeable if you didn't know it was happening.





We got between 75-80% and it was barely noticeable here.


----------



## ricechickie (Aug 23, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Same here. I thought it would get much darker with 75% coverage.  I tried a pinhole viewer and couldn't even tell a difference with it.  I don't know what I did wrong.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 23, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



We were supposed to get to 95%, but I didn't have any sort of glasses and didn't go to watch it.  I did see it get darker outside, though.

If the little one had been home, I would have found a way to watch it with her.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 23, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



I saw a partial eclipse in England a few years ago, and all the seagulls started squawking, and they flew in from the sea.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 23, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


When I lived in Albuquerque, there were 2 Taco Bells in town, which I found rather ridiculous.


----------



## 007 (Aug 23, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I agree, Foxy. They both have the same little spot on the left side of their nose. What are the odds of that?


----------



## 007 (Aug 23, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning!
> ...


That is really interesting. Thanks for the pic, Mont!


----------



## 007 (Aug 23, 2017)

We had about a 90% coverage here. I took my little Canon Power shot out and used an old welding mask for a sun filter, and using my tripod this what we saw at the max exlipse...


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 23, 2017)

007 said:


> We had about a 90% coverage here. I took my little Canon Power shot out and used an old welding mask for a sun filter, and using my tripod this what we saw at the max exlipse...


That's about what we got here too.  At one point, still wearing my protective glasses, I watched the sun's reflection on a windshield.  It was clear why in more southerly latitudes, a total eclipse could be seen.  The sun was in the southern sky that time of day and the moon shadow crept up from the bottom, just like your image.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 23, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



There are probably more than that now.  We still prefer their tacos to all others and I love their little cinnamon crispy thingees for a quick junk food dessert.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 23, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I was looking for it but didn't see anything.  I did get a shot of a little blue shaped half moon thing below the sun, and I heard that was a reflection of the eclipse, but the sun itself just looked like the sun.   Needless to say, I wasn't that impressed.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 23, 2017)

I think I've eaten at Taco Bell one time, and there was hardly no meat in the taco!


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 23, 2017)

007 said:


> We had about a 90% coverage here. I took my little Canon Power shot out and used an old welding mask for a sun filter, and using my tripod this what we saw at the max exlipse...



I didn't see anything like that.  Lol.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 23, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I think I've eaten at Taco Bell one time, and there was hardly no meat in the taco!



I'm not a big meat eater and yes, it can be pretty skimpy but I enjoy the other stuff--lettuce, tomato, cheese, onion--more and I like their sauce.  And they use a corn tortilla shell that holds together well but is fresh tasting, tender and easy to eat and I like the flavors better than any other taco place.  We make good tacos here at home too.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 23, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I think I've eaten at Taco Bell one time, and there was hardly no meat in the taco!
> ...



I think the taco meat is the best part!  I love taco seasoning.  I make taco lasagna sometimes too.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 23, 2017)

ChrisL said:


>



Looks good.  Recipe?


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 23, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



There are tons of recipes online, but I usually just lightly oil the bottom of a backing sheet, lay down a layer of soft taco shells, then some meat and cheese and some taco sauce, the repeat until your lasagna is complete.  Bake in the oven for about 1/2 hour and then serve with your choice of toppings.  It is pretty awesome.  You can put beans in there too, but I prefer it without the beans.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 23, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



There is also taco salad which is awesome, basically like a taco but in a bowl.  You can just break up the hard tortillas and put them in there, or you can use Doritos.  I usually have my taco in a bowl anyways.  It is much neater to eat that way.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 23, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I should say baking pan, not baking sheet.  A baking sheet is way too shallow for lasagna.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 23, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



We enjoy taco salad too.  Most served in restaurants around here come in an edible bowl.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 23, 2017)

Everybody is talking about favorite pets that have passed on so I will tell you about Fluffy.  When I was 5 years old I had a little white fluffy haired dog that was named Fluffy because that is what he was.  He looked like a small bale of cotton that had a couple of busted bands.  One day when my Dad was backing the car out of the garage he ran over Fluffy with the car and the accident killed him instantly.  I went wild crying and laying on the floor over come with grief.  My Dad, being the wise man that he was, took Fluffy down to the local Taxidermist and had him stuffed in a standing position.  He then put wheels on the bottom of his paws and tied a string to his collar.  I used him for a pull toy for about 3 years until I outgrew him.


----------



## ricechickie (Aug 23, 2017)

In the Flame Zone they are discussing dreams and here, people are recounting pet stories.  Well, I can mix the two.

I don't dream often about my husband (at least not that I remember) but he has showed up on two dreams that I really remember, accompanied by pets we had together that are no longer living.  One was a dog, and the most recent one was a pet rat, if you can believe it.  I enjoy those dreams. During the dream, I don't necessarily feel like it's anything special, but when I wake up, I feel like I didn't get enough dream to suit me.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 23, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> In the Flame Zone they are discussing dreams and here, people are recounting pet stories.  Well, I can mix the two.
> 
> I don't dream often about my husband (at least not that I remember) but he has showed up on two dreams that I really remember, accompanied by pets we had together that are no longer living.  One was a dog, and the most recent one was a pet rat, if you can believe it.  I enjoy those dreams. During the dream, I don't necessarily feel like it's anything special, but when I wake up, I feel like I didn't get enough dream to suit me.


Don't know if you believe in it or not, but your husband and your pets communicated with you just to let you know they are still with you. Karma jumps on my bed every night to sleep with me. I feel the bed jiggle and it only happens when I am between awake and asleep..that one milisecond before dropping off. WIGGLE. Its karma. And I still make room for her next to me and pat the mattress telling her its night night sleepy time and that I love her. And she comes just as she always did.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 23, 2017)

Speaking of dreams...I never have good ones any more. Not for a couple of years, anyway. And I remember most of them. But last night was an exception. We were back at the beach. Two people I don't know won the lottery and bought a big house and didn't want to live in it alone. They offered us half the house to live in. It was near the street the apartments we used to manage, overlooking the bay. When I asked to see "our rooms", it was a complete apartment. Persian rugs on the floor, lots of windows, sea breeze coming in and flapping the sheer drapes. It was beautiful..and it was a whole apartment. Kitchen, bathroom, living room, two bedrooms. I asked her if she was SURE $600 per month was ok, and she said yes. It was fine.

Instead of constantly dreaming of driving, looking for home in fog shrouded streets like the usual dreams, this one was bright, sunny, crisp and smelled of ocean air. I didn't wanna wake up. But...MrG was talking to housemate too loud and I got jerked out of the only good dream I have had in forever. 

I am not a morning person. I am grouchy. Today, I was grouchier than usual cuz I didn't want to leave where I was at.


----------



## ricechickie (Aug 23, 2017)

Gracie said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > In the Flame Zone they are discussing dreams and here, people are recounting pet stories.  Well, I can mix the two.
> ...



Honestly, I don't know if I believe it or not, but I like those dreams.  So, even if it's my brain playing games with memory, I am grateful for it.


----------



## 007 (Aug 23, 2017)

Speaking of dreams, my most favorite hotrod I ever own in my life was a 1970, AMC, AMX. It had the "GO PACK" for the gear heads here like me, which was the 345hp, (under rated back then for ins reasons), 390c.i. engine, a T-10 close ratio 4-speed and a posi. Had a Hurst shifter in it too, all from the factory. I used to love driving that car, and I had dreams about driving it years and years later, and I mean decades later, that were so vivid, I'd have to look out in my driveway to make sure it wasn't sitting there.


----------



## 007 (Aug 23, 2017)

Well, I just got a call from my Ma and she said she just got a call from my older sister in Montana, and my brother is in an ambulance headed for Butte with a blood clot near his heart. Now we're all on pins and needles waiting for an update because that can kill you in an instant, and here I was planning on going out there on the 2nd for a couple weeks. I hope I'm not going to a funeral. My brother in law is a good guy.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 23, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I'm addicted to their chalupas, but the whole idea seemed absurd to me when there were so many great authentic Mexican restaurants.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 23, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



But not many with a convenient drive up window or fast counter service when you want a sack of tacos to take home and watch the game.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 23, 2017)

Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Hossfly's knee rehab,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, , SFC Ollie, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

_Beauty in the storm



_


----------



## ricechickie (Aug 24, 2017)

007 said:


> Well, I just got a call from my Ma and she said she just got a call from my older sister in Montana, and my brother is in an ambulance headed for Butte with a blood clot near his heart. Now we're all on pins and needles waiting for an update because that can kill you in an instant, and here I was planning on going out there on the 2nd for a couple weeks. I hope I'm not going to a funeral. My brother in law is a good guy.



Sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 24, 2017)

007 said:


> Well, I just got a call from my Ma and she said she just got a call from my older sister in Montana, and my brother is in an ambulance headed for Butte with a blood clot near his heart. Now we're all on pins and needles waiting for an update because that can kill you in an instant, and here I was planning on going out there on the 2nd for a couple weeks. I hope I'm not going to a funeral. My brother in law is a good guy.



Terrible news.  I hope everything goes well.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 24, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Everybody is talking about favorite pets that have passed on so I will tell you about Fluffy.  When I was 5 years old I had a little white fluffy haired dog that was named Fluffy because that is what he was.  He looked like a small bale of cotton that had a couple of busted bands.  One day when my Dad was backing the car out of the garage he ran over Fluffy with the car and the accident killed him instantly.  I went wild crying and laying on the floor over come with grief.  My Dad, being the wise man that he was, took Fluffy down to the local Taxidermist and had him stuffed in a standing position.  He then put wheels on the bottom of his paws and tied a string to his collar.  I used him for a pull toy for about 3 years until I outgrew him.



Your dad probably felt horrible about it too.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 24, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Some people prefer their imitation Mexican food.  Lol.  I feel that way about Chinese food.  I know what I eat at the Chinese restaurant isn't "authentic" but I sure like it anyways!


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 24, 2017)

Good Thursday morning!


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 24, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Seeing how I almost never want a sack of taccos, that's fine with me. I'm more of a chili rellanos (green) kind of guy.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 24, 2017)

007 said:


> Well, I just got a call from my Ma and she said she just got a call from my older sister in Montana, and my brother is in an ambulance headed for Butte with a blood clot near his heart. Now we're all on pins and needles waiting for an update because that can kill you in an instant, and here I was planning on going out there on the 2nd for a couple weeks. I hope I'm not going to a funeral. My brother in law is a good guy.



Best wishes for your brother, 007.  Hopefully they are able to remove the clot safely.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 24, 2017)

007 said:


> Well, I just got a call from my Ma and she said she just got a call from my older sister in Montana, and my brother is in an ambulance headed for Butte with a blood clot near his heart. Now we're all on pins and needles waiting for an update because that can kill you in an instant, and here I was planning on going out there on the 2nd for a couple weeks. I hope I'm not going to a funeral. My brother in law is a good guy.



Oh gosh 007.  I just now saw this or your brother in law would have been on the vigil list last night.  He certainly is there now.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 24, 2017)

Best wishes for a good outcome, 007.  Bless you man.  Hope all turns out well.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 24, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...



I regularly have long and complicated dreams, but I soon forget them when I wake up.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 24, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I recently had a dream in which I had to get the little one out of a house because an alien (from the Alien franchise movies) was after us, and another one where a green, squid-like creature made of some sort of gummi candy was trying to suffocate me, and I had to start eating it to survive.  Both dreams took place in my father's old house, the last place I lived with him before moving out.

Who wants to try to interpret them?  Ready, go!


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 24, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...


Chantix.......


----------



## Gracie (Aug 24, 2017)

007 said:


> Well, I just got a call from my Ma and she said she just got a call from my older sister in Montana, and my brother is in an ambulance headed for Butte with a blood clot near his heart. Now we're all on pins and needles waiting for an update because that can kill you in an instant, and here I was planning on going out there on the 2nd for a couple weeks. I hope I'm not going to a funeral. My brother in law is a good guy.




Sending support and prayers for you and yours, hon.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 24, 2017)

007 said:


> Well, I just got a call from my Ma and she said she just got a call from my older sister in Montana, and my brother is in an ambulance headed for Butte with a blood clot near his heart. Now we're all on pins and needles waiting for an update because that can kill you in an instant, and here I was planning on going out there on the 2nd for a couple weeks. I hope I'm not going to a funeral. My brother in law is a good guy.


Prayers headed up.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 24, 2017)

007 said:


> Well, I just got a call from my Ma and she said she just got a call from my older sister in Montana, and my brother is in an ambulance headed for Butte with a blood clot near his heart. Now we're all on pins and needles waiting for an update because that can kill you in an instant, and here I was planning on going out there on the 2nd for a couple weeks. I hope I'm not going to a funeral. My brother in law is a good guy.




Prayers for him ,from me and hubby.
They have gotten pretty good at managing those blood clots in the last 30 years.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 24, 2017)

Hubby and one of his best buddies went to Tucson for his check up on his surgery last week.
He gets the bandage taken off today.
I stayed here ,because UPS is coming to the house today ,to pick up the Zoll Life Vest.


----------



## 007 (Aug 24, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I just got a call from my Ma and she said she just got a call from my older sister in Montana, and my brother is in an ambulance headed for Butte with a blood clot near his heart. Now we're all on pins and needles waiting for an update because that can kill you in an instant, and here I was planning on going out there on the 2nd for a couple weeks. I hope I'm not going to a funeral. My brother in law is a good guy.
> ...


We're still waiting for an update from MT. We've decided not to bug my sister and just wait to hear something. I guess no news could be good news, because if he'd passed away I'm sure we'd have heard about it by now.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 24, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...



Hmmm.  Doesn't ring any bells at all Montro.  Sorry.  Unless you ate something weird watching a sci fi movie just before bedtime.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 24, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...




I used to have a repeated dream when I was in my middle teens, that me and my Grandma was being hunted by Aliens from space.
The weird part was that there was a hedge in the front yard, separating us from the neighbors.
That's what we were hiding behind and I was protecting her.
We never had a hedge. 
I think it was just a weird dream is all, we all get them from time to time and it's  normal.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 24, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



The earliest dream I can remember having is one in which a frog, wearing a sombrero, hopped away from me, basically moving somewhere else.  I woke up with tears.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 24, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...




Ah!
To much Warner Brothers Cartoons.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 24, 2017)

Foxfyre , you can take me off the list since I had the bandage and dressing taken off my knee this afternoon. 30 staples were removed, the wound cleaned up and smeared with Vitamin E oil. I still have 2 weeks of in-home therapy and 2 weeks of outpatient therapy. I'm way ahead of schedule with therapy and I hope they will cancel the outpatient therapy. Don't want to add more cost for Obamacare. My thanks to everyone for the well wishes and kind thoughts. Mrs. Hoss took the photo and the healing looks pretty good.

Caution: Graphic photo of a naked knee.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 24, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre , you can take me off the list since I had the bandage and dressing taken off my knee this afternoon. 30 staples were removed, the wound cleaned up and smeared with Vitamin E oil. I still have 2 weeks of in-home therapy and 2 weeks of outpatient therapy. I'm way ahead of schedule with therapy and I hope they will cancel the outpatient therapy. Don't want to add more cost for Obamacare. My thanks to everyone for the well wishes and kind thoughts. Mrs. Hoss took the photo and the healing looks pretty good.
> 
> Caution: Graphic photo of a naked knee.
> 
> ...



Oh wow.  It really does.  I've seen a number of surgical scars in my day and that is absolutely beautiful!!!  So happy its going well.  If there is any question about the OP therapy benefit though, I would recommend you do it.  Those who complete the entire course generally report a knee pretty much as good as the original.  I'll take you off the list, but if there is any setback, we'll put you right back on.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 24, 2017)

Yes, that's healing very nicely Hoss!
Your going to love it when you get your full usage.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 24, 2017)

Mr. P just got back from Docs office.
His scar is healing very nicely too. 
His readings are excellent! 
Now he's off on the Cam Am to the Eagles, to gossip and put his quarter in. 
He is thoroughly enjoying his full freedom right now.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 24, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Ours is the Redheaded Double Breasted Bed Thumper



Is she even of legal age?  People are starting to look really young to me these days.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 24, 2017)

11:30 Friday interview with the post office and looks like baking bread may be an option too.  I am ready to have a regular job with benefits any day now.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 24, 2017)

I have mowed for years at the home of my former high school vocal teacher.  He had passed away by the tie I started, but today was monthly pay day and she invited me in to pick a water color painting he had done.  Water color was his favorite medium and Wyoming countryside is subject.  There was one in the group and I was thrilled to receive it!  Her health is failing and I think she wanted the painting to have a good home.  It will.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 24, 2017)

Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
007's brother-in-law for a full recovery,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, , SFC Ollie, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

_Beauty in the storm



_


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 24, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Sounds like green sauce and tequila to me.


----------



## Sbiker (Aug 25, 2017)

Hi, all!!!

Who's already started to watch 7th season of "Game of Thrones"? How many series? ))

I want to perform small investigation. Heroes in this movie speak with different accent, and which associations you, native Americans, have, hearing speech of every hero? I need to know it to discuss on another forum... My opponent says, accents of heroes are mapping on Britain territory and culture and people from US couldn't have any local associations with them - is he right or wrong? And, for example, did the Tywin Lannister associated with Churchill or another Britain gentlemen, or maybe you have another associations?


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 25, 2017)

The wife's laptop is an older 17" Dell (well a few years older than my Dell) and has been running slower almost daily despite any maintenance I perform.  She wants Windows and doesn't care about Microsoft's spying so I took my laptop, had to reinstall Windows 8 then upgrade to Windows 10 then do a complete refresh which wiped out the saved Win 8 backup that was making my (now her) laptop run slow.  
Copy all of her files/links/browser preferences off the old laptop, transfer them to what was mine, install all the apps we use, finally finished that last night.  
I'll have to run a diagnostic on her old one to see if any components are failing then do a full refresh if all looks good.


----------



## 007 (Aug 25, 2017)

Still no word on my BIL. Course things are different in MT. Modern technology isn't that prevalent, or people that care to use it, so it seems. My sister has no cell phone, so if she's still at the hospital, I suppose she doesn't want to make a long distance land line call to WI to give us an update, so, I'm going to have to hunt them down today and find out what I can. My 88 year old mother is very concerned and I don't like her sitting around worrying.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 25, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Hi, all!!!
> 
> Who's already started to watch 7th season of "Game of Thrones"? How many series? ))
> 
> I want to perform small investigation. Heroes in this movie speak with different accent, and which associations you, native Americans, have, hearing speech of every hero? I need to know it to discuss on another forum... My opponent says, accents of heroes are mapping on Britain territory and culture and people from US couldn't have any local associations with them - is he right or wrong? And, for example, did the Tywin Lannister associated with Churchill or another Britain gentlemen, or maybe you have another associations?



There are definitely some British-sounding accents in the show.

On the other hand, I've heard a number of those actors speaking in their normal voices, and some of them have fairly strong British accents in daily life that they are changing for the show.

I never connected Tywin with Churchill or any other famous Brits.


----------



## 007 (Aug 25, 2017)

Just talked with the big sister. She's home finally but the BIL is still in the hospital. Word is he has multiple blood clots in his left leg between his ankle and his knee, and has several near his lungs, apparently nothing by his heart as first thought. But they have him hooked up to IV's pumping him full of blood thinners and they're holding their breath none of them move. Course my first question is, how the hell did he get full of blood clots. Well, they don't know, yet. But, being the good guy he is, even feeling under weather and being in the hospital, he said to tell me NOT to cancel my vacation out there, that it's been far too long and I've tried too many times and failed to not go out there now. So the vacation is ON. Been almost 30 since I was out there last, and that's just a crying shame. I like Montana.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 25, 2017)

They might also have him on an IV of blood clot dissolving drugs and that usually takes a little time for them to shrink.
That's what they did for Mr. P when he got two in his leg. One near his ankle and the other near the groin.
He used a wheelchair for a little bit of time.
Once they are dissolved, they can regulate his blood thinner.
Hubby has been on his for over 25 years and  still continuing.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 25, 2017)

007 said:


> Just talked with the big sister. She's home finally but the BIL is still in the hospital. Word is he has multiple blood clots in his left leg between his ankle and his knee, and has several near his lungs, apparently nothing by his heart as first thought. But they have him hooked up to IV's pumping him full of blood thinners and they're holding their breath none of them move. Course my first question is, how the hell did he get full of blood clots. Well, they don't know, yet. But, being the good guy he is, even feeling under weather and being in the hospital, he said to tell me NOT to cancel my vacation out there, that it's been far too long and I've tried too many times and failed to not go out there now. So the vacation is ON. Been almost 30 since I was out there last, and that's just a crying shame. I like Montana.




Make sure you have plenty of insect repellent spray. 
It's bad there this time of year.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 25, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Hi, all!!!
> 
> Who's already started to watch 7th season of "Game of Thrones"? How many series? ))



I will wait until the DVD box  set is released.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 25, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Hi, all!!!
> 
> Who's already started to watch 7th season of "Game of Thrones"? How many series? ))
> 
> I want to perform small investigation. Heroes in this movie speak with different accent, and which associations you, native Americans, have, hearing speech of every hero? I need to know it to discuss on another forum... My opponent says, accents of heroes are mapping on Britain territory and culture and people from US couldn't have any local associations with them - is he right or wrong? And, for example, did the Tywin Lannister associated with Churchill or another Britain gentlemen, or maybe you have another associations?



I tried watching Game of Thrones once when we had free HBO for a week--tried two or three different episodes but just too dark and violent for me.  I know a lot of folks who are real fans though.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 25, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, all!!!
> ...


Dark and violent?  Why haven't I watched any of it?  Oh yeah, I rarely watch TV that's why.  Never mind........


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 25, 2017)

Yup, as I suspected, the hard drive in the wife's old laptop is slowly dying, just ordered a new one.  It's a hell of a lot cheaper than buying a new or refurbished laptop heck it's not a matter of if it fails, it's a matter of when it fails.  BTW, laptop hard drives are notoriously short lived, anything over 5 years is considered very good, anything longer is considered amazingly good.  
(Very good reason to always back up your files and anything else you want to keep)


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 25, 2017)

Still munching on a dinner I made a couple of days ago.  Picnic pot roast.


----------



## Sbiker (Aug 26, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


 
I never use TV to watch films for many years  It's a crazy, but I use TV usually one-two hours at Saturday to watch some rare patriotic PROPAGANDA, because they're at least positive and close to truthful!!! All other TV in Russia is occupied by social group of "creative elites", stupid, lazy and depressive and have no relations to reality and using a swarm of stupid stamps to produce monotonous content... 
God bless to inventor of Internet!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 26, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> God bless to inventor of Internet!



U.S. Military Industrial Complex and a few pinheads from the Ivy league Shuffle Board team...


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 26, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre , you can take me off the list since I had the bandage and dressing taken off my knee this afternoon. 30 staples were removed, the wound cleaned up and smeared with Vitamin E oil. I still have 2 weeks of in-home therapy and 2 weeks of outpatient therapy. I'm way ahead of schedule with therapy and I hope they will cancel the outpatient therapy. Don't want to add more cost for Obamacare. My thanks to everyone for the well wishes and kind thoughts. Mrs. Hoss took the photo and the healing looks pretty good.
> 
> Caution: Graphic photo of a naked knee.
> 
> ...




Can't image what you've been through.   Hope the healing goes okay Hoss.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 26, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > God bless to inventor of Internet!
> ...



Okay boys, now I am giggling but trying to figure out if that is a political post and therefore illegal in the Coffee Shop.


----------



## Kat (Aug 26, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre , you can take me off the list since I had the bandage and dressing taken off my knee this afternoon. 30 staples were removed, the wound cleaned up and smeared with Vitamin E oil. I still have 2 weeks of in-home therapy and 2 weeks of outpatient therapy. I'm way ahead of schedule with therapy and I hope they will cancel the outpatient therapy. Don't want to add more cost for Obamacare. My thanks to everyone for the well wishes and kind thoughts. Mrs. Hoss took the photo and the healing looks pretty good.
> 
> Caution: Graphic photo of a naked knee.
> 
> ...





Hossfly  I am happy to see you doing so well! Please wait a little longer for Foxfyre to take you off the list. My brother had knee replacement a few years back, and he was doing well.  All of a sudden he ended up with MRSA and that was bad bad. I won't go into details.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 26, 2017)

Special prayers, thoughts, positive vibes for the folks on the Gulf Coast dealing with the hurricane.

Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
007's brother-in-law for a full recovery,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, , SFC Ollie, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.


----------



## Kat (Aug 26, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Special prayers, thoughts, positive vibes for the folks on the Gulf Coast dealing with the hurricane.
> 
> Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys.
> 
> ...





Yikes! But that is gorgeous.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 27, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Yup, as I suspected, the hard drive in the wife's old laptop is slowly dying, just ordered a new one.  It's a hell of a lot cheaper than buying a new or refurbished laptop heck it's not a matter of if it fails, it's a matter of when it fails.  BTW, laptop hard drives are notoriously short lived, anything over 5 years is considered very good, anything longer is considered amazingly good.
> (Very good reason to always back up your files and anything else you want to keep)



The laptop I use as basically a media center for my TV is at least 7 years old.  It doesn't usually get all-day use, though......although when it was newer, it was used for some gaming.  I'm glad the HD has lasted.


----------



## Sbiker (Aug 27, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



If the war just a case of politic situation, Military Complex is another bucket of politicians, so, you could be right in this case )))


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 27, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Yup, as I suspected, the hard drive in the wife's old laptop is slowly dying, just ordered a new one.  It's a hell of a lot cheaper than buying a new or refurbished laptop heck it's not a matter of if it fails, it's a matter of when it fails.  BTW, laptop hard drives are notoriously short lived, anything over 5 years is considered very good, anything longer is considered amazingly good.
> ...


I forgot to mention "under normal daily usage".  Unless you have a SSD (solid state drive) those are near bullet proof.


----------



## 007 (Aug 27, 2017)

So, Just skyped with my Ma and she said that they brought the BIL home yesterday afternoon, so apparently he's at least out of danger, or at least well enough that the clinic there in town could handle any emergency. Whatever the case, good news. I imagine he's on the Warfarin or Eliquis now, and probably will be for the rest of his life. Really glad he's home, and by this time next week, I'll be on the road expecting to pull into my sister's place by early evening.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 27, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Yup, as I suspected, the hard drive in the wife's old laptop is slowly dying, just ordered a new one.  It's a hell of a lot cheaper than buying a new or refurbished laptop heck it's not a matter of if it fails, it's a matter of when it fails.  BTW, laptop hard drives are notoriously short lived, anything over 5 years is considered very good, anything longer is considered amazingly good.
> ...



We have an old Sony laptop, my first and used heavily in my work for several years and is now used as a gaming computer for guests.  It is so old I had to have a big clunky device installed on the side to get ethernet  internet.  It could not accept a wifi card at all.  But it still boots up fast and is going strong.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 27, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I was referring to hard drive failure over all, there are exceptions to almost every rule, you're one of the lucky ones.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 27, 2017)

007 said:


> So, Just skyped with my Ma and she said that they brought the BIL home yesterday afternoon, so apparently he's at least out of danger, or at least well enough that the clinic there in town could handle any emergency. Whatever the case, good news. I imagine he's on the Warfarin or Eliquis now, and probably will be for the rest of his life. Really glad he's home, and by this time next week, I'll be on the road expecting to pull into my sister's place by early evening.



So happy for good news 007!!  Let's keep him on the list until you report in from Montana.  Can you take I-90 most of the way?


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 27, 2017)

Oh boy, busy week ahead.  By the end of Monday I hope to be on the receiving end of a phone call stating I have a job with the USPS.  Mrs. Liberty's brother Ed is entering Hospice, while at the same time we await a call that my oldest daughter needs us to help while they deliver our newest grandkid Warren.  Also have the contract and payment to start a big landscape project.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 27, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Oh boy, busy week ahead.  By the end of Monday I hope to be on the receiving end of a phone call stating I have a job with the USPS.  Mrs. Liberty's brother Ed is entering Hospice, while at the same time we await a call that my oldest daughter needs us to help while they deliver our newest grandkid Warren.  Also have the contract and payment to start a big landscape project.



Sending supporting prayers on all sides Save and onto the vigil list you and yours go.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## peach174 (Aug 27, 2017)

Well what I feared has happened.
Complications after a big illness.
This morning Hubbie had to go to the Benson hospital.
They think he has a blood clot from the scan they did and they sent him to Tucson Medical Center for more tests.
He will be there for at least a couple of days if not longer.

He said he was coming back home and he felt like he was moving through clear jelly and felt paralyzed.
He pulled the bike into the comfort inn near the office and they called the ambulance.
He called me from the hospital, so I took the neighbor in and he brought the bike back.

Every single time he has big time health problems , other complications kick in after he just starts to get well.
Combined with His M. S. and other health problems his body over produces white cells that go on the attack big time and lots of things can and do go haywire from that.
Put him in your prayers for us.

I think I'm really tired, because I'm thinking I should say at the end, over and out, instead of Thank You.
Geez.....
Like I'm on an old time radio cb or something.
Yeah I'm definitely exhausted.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 27, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Well what I feared has happened.
> Complications after a big illness.
> This morning Hubbie had to go to the Benson hospital.
> They think he has a blood clot from the scan they did and they sent him to Tucson Medical Center for more tests.
> ...



I'm sorry to hear that, peach.  Hopefully they can remove/destroy the clot and that will be the end of any secondary issues.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 27, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Well what I feared has happened.
> Complications after a big illness.
> This morning Hubbie had to go to the Benson hospital.
> They think he has a blood clot from the scan they did and they sent him to Tucson Medical Center for more tests.
> ...


I'm praying for you both, Angel.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 27, 2017)

Good news and bad news: I was able to wear my cowboy boots today, for the first time in almost 5 months. Yay!!!!
I got a blister. Booo!!!


----------



## ricechickie (Aug 27, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Well what I feared has happened.
> Complications after a big illness.
> This morning Hubbie had to go to the Benson hospital.
> They think he has a blood clot from the scan they did and they sent him to Tucson Medical Center for more tests.
> ...



I'll keep you and him in my thoughts.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 27, 2017)

I am sympathetic to each and everyone's problems, just a bit overwhelmed with all that is going on here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 27, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Well what I feared has happened.
> Complications after a big illness.
> This morning Hubbie had to go to the Benson hospital.
> They think he has a blood clot from the scan they did and they sent him to Tucson Medical Center for more tests.
> ...



Oh Peach.  We will definitely have you and hubby in our prayers and positive vibes tonight and pray that this is a minor and short term setback.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 27, 2017)

Special prayers, thoughts, positive vibes for the folks on the Gulf Coast dealing with the damage and torrential rains from the hurricane.

Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Hossfly's knee rehab,
007's brother-in-law for a full recovery,
Saveliberty in difficult transition, his daughter, and for his brother-in-law and family,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, , SFC Ollie, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 28, 2017)

Good morning everybody.  Beautiful day so far here.  We are taking Hombre's twin sis up to the fishing cabin in the Pecos wilderness near Cowles NM today--about 1-1/2 hours from here--her daughter and son-in-law and a friend are there--they were here Thursday and Friday.  We'll have lunch and then home by mid to late afternoon.  Then we pick up my aunt's Shih tzu to stay with us for a couple of days while she has her house recarpeted.  And then hopefully a blessed two or three days of nothing.  

I need a bit of nothing right now.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 28, 2017)

Happy Monday!


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 28, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Well what I feared has happened.
> Complications after a big illness.
> This morning Hubbie had to go to the Benson hospital.
> They think he has a blood clot from the scan they did and they sent him to Tucson Medical Center for more tests.
> ...



Positive thoughts heading your way!


----------



## 007 (Aug 28, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > So, Just skyped with my Ma and she said that they brought the BIL home yesterday afternoon, so apparently he's at least out of danger, or at least well enough that the clinic there in town could handle any emergency. Whatever the case, good news. I imagine he's on the Warfarin or Eliquis now, and probably will be for the rest of his life. Really glad he's home, and by this time next week, I'll be on the road expecting to pull into my sister's place by early evening.
> ...


Yup... I'll be on I-90 straight across 'til I hit Bozeman, then I take a back way over to Sheridan. I like to go through Ennis and Virginia City.

I'll be making a couple stops on the way back like Custer's Last Stand and Deadwood, probably stay the night in the "haunted" Bullock Hotel in Deadwood...  I visited Hickoks grave long ago and would like to see that again, and I don't recall seeing the room and table where he was shoot. Have to see that.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 28, 2017)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Hope you have a good trip in spite of the circumstances.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 28, 2017)

Got back from TMC hospital 
They said his old meds from the VA should have been cancelled , because they are conflicting with the new meds. They didn't do that when he saw them in late June.
He also fractured his right ankle.
He said he felt dizzy and was going to the hospital, when he had to pull over.
He said the bike spun in the lose dirt and hit a sign pole on the right hand side of the bike in front of the hotel.
He's going to be at the hospital  in Tucson for a few days at least.
Best news, it wasn't a blood clot. 
Bad news the bike needs to have some new panels replaced.
It's getting towed this afternoon to the shop in Sierra Visa.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 28, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Got back from TMC hospital
> They said his old meds from the VA should have been cancelled , because they are conflicting with the new meds. They didn't do that when he saw them in late June.
> He also fractured his right ankle.
> He said he felt dizzy and was going to the hospital, when he had to pull over.
> ...



They need to be more observant about medications!


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 28, 2017)

The little one is getting a list of vocabulary words/phrases each week with her homework.  She is supposed to study them for a test each Friday.  That's pretty normal for a third grade class.  However, this week she has what seem like overly difficult words or definitions to me.  The worst of the lot is schema, with a given definition of: "An underlying organizational pattern or structure; conceptual framework."  That seems like very high level vocabulary for a third grade classroom!  I spent a while just trying to define words in the definition for the little one today.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 28, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Got back from TMC hospital
> They said his old meds from the VA should have been cancelled , because they are conflicting with the new meds. They didn't do that when he saw them in late June.
> He also fractured his right ankle.
> He said he felt dizzy and was going to the hospital, when he had to pull over.
> ...



Well correcting the med screw up sounds better than dealing with blood clots, but that makes me angry anyway.  Shouldn't happen.  And geez, he didn't need a fractured ankle.  But you take care of you too Peach.  You sure don't need a stress related medical mess on top of everything else.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 28, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> The little one is getting a list of vocabulary words/phrases each week with her homework.  She is supposed to study them for a test each Friday.  That's pretty normal for a third grade class.  However, this week she has what seem like overly difficult words or definitions to me.  The worst of the lot is schema, with a given definition of: "An underlying organizational pattern or structure; conceptual framework."  That seems like very high level vocabulary for a third grade classroom!  I spent a while just trying to define words in the definition for the little one today.



That DOES sound advanced for a third grader.  That sounds advanced for a college freshman.  How many third graders will ever need to use _schema _in everybody conversation or in writing?  And the definition is just as bad.   I have done and still do a fair amount of academic and technical writing in my day, and I can't remember ever using the word _schema._


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 28, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> and I can't remember ever using the word _schema_



I had to ask my friends Merriam and Webster on how to even pronounce the word...


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 28, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > and I can't remember ever using the word _schema_
> ...



I'll have to do that too as I don't think I have ever pronounced it and have no idea how it is pronounced.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 28, 2017)

Okay, from Bing's quickie definitions that includes an audio pronunciation of a word it is skee'mah.

And the Merriam Webster definition:

Schema

:  a diagrammatic presentation; _broadly_ :  a structured framework or plan :  outline


2:  a mental codification of experience that includes a particular organized way of perceiving cognitively and responding to a complex situation or set of stimuli

Good grief.  College graduates would have to think about that to make sense of it.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 28, 2017)

I called our insurance , they give me the 800 number ,I called them up and get all the arrangements made and file claimed , so everything's great so far.

I get the robo call from the insurance. They say they will be there in an hour and you don't need to call back. That was at 12:30
I go in to meet them 1:30 ,still not there.
I call from the hotel, they tell me they don't have the right towing equipment and they were there an hour earlier to look at it and I received no courtesy phone call back about it. 
So I make arrangements with another tow guy  in town that we know.
He is going to tow it to Sierra Vista in the morning and I left him the key and pay him the  deductible part of what the ins. won't pay. The insurance will  pay him the rest.
The automatic roadside assistance is treating it like it's a roadside emergency, which I made very clear to the lady in Colo. that it wasn't.
THEN;
A tow truck from Tucson shows up at the garage towing shop here in Benson and asks him for the key..
He says no not without my consent.
So the guy from Tucson calls me on my cell phone while I'm at the grocery store and tries to pressure me for him to tow it.
I said no way. I told him I made other arrangements with the guy I left the key with.

When things get settled down I'm going to our insurance and tell her their out of state road side service sucks big time.
We won't use them ever again.
Who had the bright idea to have the headquarters in Colo. for roadside assistance in S.E. - AZ.

I'm taking it easy tonight and tomorrow. 
I have things I have to do here at the house ,as I'm 2 days off of regular daily chores of things to do.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 28, 2017)

Helped Sunday with Harper's birthday party arrangements by helping with yard work.  She will be five on Sunday and is enjoying school so far.  No phone call for the postal job today,so that is probably nor to be.  Another one popped up today though and I applied for that.  BIL is still on this side of the dirt.  The hospital sent him home today, but he lives alone.  Harper's brother is due any day now too.  

Anyone else think Mr. Peach needs to get the bike fixed and sell it?


----------



## peach174 (Aug 29, 2017)

So Save you think he should give up something that he's enjoyed his whole life because the Veterans Administration messed up on his medication?

I don't think so.
By the way Mr P is a very good driver.
This should have never happened in the first place.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 29, 2017)

peach174 said:


> So Save you think he should give up something that he's enjoyed his whole life because the Veterans Administration messed up on his medication?
> 
> I don't think so.
> By the way Mr P is a very good driver.
> This should have never happened in the first place.



I admit I am not a motorcycle rider, so my opinion is quite different from what others may think.  Sorry my prior comment was offensive.  That was not the intention.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 29, 2017)

peach174 said:


> So Save you think he should give up something that he's enjoyed his whole life because the Veterans Administration messed up on his medication?
> 
> I don't think so.
> By the way Mr P is a very good driver.
> This should have never happened in the first place.


I think what he was probably trying to say is we all reach a point where we can no longer do many of the things we loved to do in the past and have to give them up.  Not saying that's the case with Mr P but you get my meaning.


----------



## 007 (Aug 29, 2017)

I rarely ride my Harley anymore. It just sits in the shop with a blanket over it, not because I don't like riding it or feel I'm too old, more because I don't trust the other cars on the road, and WI is full of critters. Living out here in the country it doesn't matter where you ride, you're going to encounter a deer sooner or later. My Harley is a collector, I'd just as soon let it sit in the shop and increase in value and sell it someday as to ride it and hit a deer. The other thing is, it takes hours and hours to polish all the chrome on that thing, and one ride around and it'll be plastered with bug guts again. Kind of takes the fun out of riding if you want to keep a clean bike. Every time you ride it it's going to get covered with bug guts... even your leather.

Not counting today, three more days until I pull out for Montana. Haven't been there since 1988. I'm really going to enjoy the visit. Heck I'm even looking forward to the drive. I like watching how the scenery changes as you head west. The biggest change is immediately after you cross the Missouri River.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 29, 2017)

peach174 said:


> So Save you think he should give up something that he's enjoyed his whole life because the Veterans Administration messed up on his medication?
> 
> I don't think so.
> By the way Mr P is a very good driver.
> This should have never happened in the first place.



What Ringel said.

Because of working in hospitals so many years, I am wary of motorcycles and other transportation of that type, even as I have many people in my life who I love dearly who love them like Mr. P does not counting our Coffee Shop bikers.  On hearing of the fractured ankle my first thought too was that it was time to retire the bike, but we aren't you, we aren't him, and those notions and accompanying advice across the miles will sometimes not fit the actual issue at all.  But it will be well intended just the same.

But no, none of us should have to stop doing what we love until it is important that we do.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 29, 2017)

007 said:


> I rarely ride my Harley anymore. It just sits in the shop with a blanket over it, not because I don't like riding it or feel I'm too old, more because I don't trust the other cars on the road, and WI is full of critters. Living out here in the country it doesn't matter where you ride, you're going to encounter a deer sooner or later. My Harley is a collector, I'd just as soon let it sit in the shop and increase in value and sell it someday as to ride it and hit a deer. The other thing is, it takes hours and hours to polish all the chrome on that thing, and one ride around and it'll be plastered with bug guts again. Kind of takes the fun out of riding if you want to keep a clean bike. Every time you ride it it's going to get covered with bug guts... even your leather.
> 
> Not counting today, three more days until I pull out for Montana. Haven't been there since 1988. I'm really going to enjoy the visit. Heck I'm even looking forward to the drive. I like watching how the scenery changes as you head west. The biggest change is immediately after you cross the Missouri River.



So I guess that means you aren't taking the bike on your trip?


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 29, 2017)

I've been watching how our friends in Texas have been faring during this mess of water and damage.  My heart, and your hearts, go out to them.

Even though I live high on a hill in the upper Ohio Eiver valley I am no stranger to flooding.  Every couple of years, usually during late winter, the Ohio floods the low laying parts of town.  The East End is such a spot.  The East End is East Liverpool's largest neighborhood.  Folks along Ohio Avenue normally enjoy sweeping river views from their homes.  But they live in the flood plain and occasionally pay for those views with water filled basements.

But nothing like what I've been seeing in the Houston area!  Back in 1989 I had a project in Baytown, Texas at the abandoned U.S. Steel mill there.  My job was to construct a cap on a hazardous waste landfill.  The landfill contains electric arc furnace dust, a rust colored dust that used to coat everything within a few miles of a steel mill.  People actually painted their home a brownish/orange color because cleaning that dust from their property was futile.

The cap I built was designed by my colleagues to withstand what we were told should be a 500 year storm.  Hurricane Harvey is that 500 year storm, only 28 years into the life of the cap.  I have no idea whether or not my efforts there are still in place.

I met lots of folks while in Baytown.  Many of the sub contractors were residents of the Houston metro area.  I hope and pray that if they were effected by this mess that they are safe and warm and dry.  Nearly every evening I took my dinner at a Baytown steakhouse.  I became a fixture there and got to know many of the good folks at that restaurant.  I lived in the Holiday Inn in Baytown.  I was there for six months and the hotel staff became my friends.  

Anyway, a lot of people have come to mind this week.  A lot of prayers and hopeful thoughts have gone up from my barely adequate mind and heart.  And a lot of concern has oozed out for my Texas 'family'.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 29, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> I've been watching how our friends in Texas have been faring during this mess of water and damage.  My heart, and your hearts, go out to them.
> 
> Even though I live high on a hill in the upper Ohio Eiver valley I am no stranger to flooding.  Every couple of years, usually during late winter, the Ohio floods the low laying parts of town.  The East End is such a spot.  The East End is East Liverpool's largest neighborhood.  Folks along Ohio Avenue normally enjoy sweeping river views from their homes.  But they live in the flood plain and occasionally pay for those views with water filled basements.
> 
> ...



Amen Nosmo.

We have a cousin who ranches just outside Houston.  As of yesterday the water was up to the front steps of their home and rising.  They were helplessly watching their cattle plodding through belly deep water desperate to find a non-existant high spot to get out of it.  All emergency rescue is currently dealing with saving human lives.  I can't imaging how terrifying and heart wrenching that would be.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 29, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > I've been watching how our friends in Texas have been faring during this mess of water and damage.  My heart, and your hearts, go out to them.
> ...


The folks I met in Texas were justifiably proud of where they live.  The guards at the mill fed me the first tamales I ever ate.  The surveyor on site made a smoked brisket that I sent home to my family for Christmas dinner.  The plant manager had me to his home for a family dinner.  I ate well in Texas.

The Texans are great people.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 29, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > So Save you think he should give up something that he's enjoyed his whole life because the Veterans Administration messed up on his medication?
> ...


Few people who have ridden motorcycles as long as Mr. P and I have escaped without an injury. It's the price we pay for doing something we feel we were put on this earth to do.
In 50 years of riding, I have been in around 10 accidents. I've broken both feet and gotten a few bruises. Of the 10, 3 have been caused by my negligence or outright stupidity, but the rest were due to the actions of either car drivers or in one case, a small child on a bicycle.
Simply put, I ride a motorcycle. It's who I am and what I will be until I die.
I fully understand Mr and Mrs. P's position here and would love to ride with them.

On that note, I haven't been able to ride Mighty Whitey for 6 months. Friday, I will order a front tire and a battery and be back in the wind next week!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 29, 2017)

Hey 007 -  Hope you have a great trip to Montana.  I really enjoyed it out there when I went last year.  You're a veteran so be sure to stop at Wall Drug in Wall, SD and get your free donut and a cup of coffee.  When you get into Montana, if you're going to be camping there is an excellent campground in Garryowen called 7th Ranch RV Camp.  It's right beside the Custer Battlefield.  The little restaurant beside the battlefield has EXCELLENT fry bread.  Have a great trip.


----------



## 007 (Aug 29, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Yeah I got mt first minibike when I was nine, and my first motorcycle when I was 12, so being 62, I've been riding for 50 years not counting the minibike. I wiped out a couple times on my first bike which was a Honda S90. Never got hurt because I never really went all that fast, and I rode around old farm fields and cow pastures. I did crash my Kawasaki 1100LTD by my own means, just stinkin' wasted and really late at night, actually passed out on the bike and rode it off the bend in a road. Good thing I had on a helmet or I'd probably be dead right now. Then much, much later I later in Reno I had the idiot turn across traffic into people who had a green light and I was just the poor slob furthest in the right lane, and I T-boned his GMC Denali. Got a nice little settlement from that one and a new bike. But I never let the crashes scare me either. I couldn't wait to get back on my bike. I trust my riding. The only reason I'd ever have an accident is because of someone or something else. You do learn to keep your eyes constantly moving on a bike, never focus on one thing for more than a couple seconds, especially in a city.


----------



## 007 (Aug 29, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Hey 007 -  Hope you have a great trip to Montana.  I really enjoyed it out there when I went last year.  You're a veteran so be sure to stop at Wall Drug in Wall, SD and get your free donut and a cup of coffee.  When you get into Montana, if you're going to be camping there is an excellent campground in Garryowen called 7th Ranch RV Camp.  It's right beside the Custer Battlefield.  The little restaurant beside the battlefield has EXCELLENT fry bread.  Have a great trip.


I'm going to peel out here at the crack of dawn Saturday morning and drive 'til I get to Wall, S.D. I'll check that free donut and cup'a joe out. Going to stay at the motel in town by my sister. Don't have a camper... yet. But that is why I bought the big black 2015 2500HD Chevy, going to find a nice 5th wheel. I'll shoot straight for the sister's place on the way out, but on the way back I'm going to play a little bit. I do plan on stopping at Custer's Last Stand. I was there decades ago, I think I wasn't even a teenager yet, so now after all these years and reading so much about it, I want to see it again. Same with Deadwood. Going to stop there again and check out Hickoks grave and the Number 10 saloon where he was shot. Should be a fun time. I'll take lots of pics. Got a good AF buddy going to come over to MT for a couple days too, haven't seen him for 30 years.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 30, 2017)

_The reports are a few folks in Houston saw a fleeting but real glimpse of the sun today.  Harvey has finally begun exiting the area and is headed northeast probably to finally leave the country in the southern waters of the North Atlantic.  Hundreds of thousands of folks will still need our prayers and positive vibes for some time to come though.

Check out this heartbreaking video:
Think you've seen it all in Houston? Neighborhood of underwater homes will devastate you


Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Hossfly's knee rehab,
007's brother-in-law for a full recovery,
Saveliberty in difficult transition, his daughter, and for his brother-in-law and family,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, , SFC Ollie, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.




_


----------



## Gracie (Aug 30, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Well what I feared has happened.
> Complications after a big illness.
> This morning Hubbie had to go to the Benson hospital.
> They think he has a blood clot from the scan they did and they sent him to Tucson Medical Center for more tests.
> ...


Just now saw this, Peach.
Prayers are with you and yours.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 30, 2017)

007 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Hey 007 -  Hope you have a great trip to Montana.  I really enjoyed it out there when I went last year.  You're a veteran so be sure to stop at Wall Drug in Wall, SD and get your free donut and a cup of coffee.  When you get into Montana, if you're going to be camping there is an excellent campground in Garryowen called 7th Ranch RV Camp.  It's right beside the Custer Battlefield.  The little restaurant beside the battlefield has EXCELLENT fry bread.  Have a great trip.
> ...


Yes! Take lots of pics cuz we wanna see!


----------



## 007 (Aug 30, 2017)

Third morning in a row we have thick fog here. That's going to not be good. These little country highways aren't the safest thing to drive when the fog is so thick you can cut it with a knife. I'll have to wait until the fog starts to thin at least. It's 650 miles from here to Wall, S.D., and even at 75 miles an hour once I hit the interstate, that's a good 9 hour drive, so if I have to wait for fog, it'll be evening before I hit Wall. I'd like to take off super early like before it even gets light. Will have to see how it goes.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 30, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I rode motorcycles from the 1960s to the 1990s. I then gave up work and did not need transport. I also had no money so could not afford a bike just for joy riding. I never had a serious accident, but I nearly got killed a couple of times. One time I overtook a lorry in the face of an oncoming bus. It was a split second choice that nearly killed me because I only just scraped past the lorry with a few feet to spare, and I could see the whites of the bus drivers eyes as I swerved to get out of the way.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 30, 2017)

007 said:


> Third morning in a row we have thick fog here. That's going to not be good. These little country highways aren't the safest thing to drive when the fog is so thick you can cut it with a knife. I'll have to wait until the fog starts to thin at least. It's 650 miles from here to Wall, S.D., and even at 75 miles an hour once I hit the interstate, that's a good 9 hour drive, so if I have to wait for fog, it'll be evening before I hit Wall. I'd like to take off super early like before it even gets light. Will have to see how it goes.



Better safe than sorry for sure.  I have done my share of driving in heavy fog and it is white knuckle driving for sure.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 30, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Third morning in a row we have thick fog here. That's going to not be good. These little country highways aren't the safest thing to drive when the fog is so thick you can cut it with a knife. I'll have to wait until the fog starts to thin at least. It's 650 miles from here to Wall, S.D., and even at 75 miles an hour once I hit the interstate, that's a good 9 hour drive, so if I have to wait for fog, it'll be evening before I hit Wall. I'd like to take off super early like before it even gets light. Will have to see how it goes.
> ...


HATE fog on a motorcycle, your glasses fog, windshield fogs up, you fog up. You start to shiver. You're worried about rear-ending some fool running with no headlights ahead of you, and very worried about being rear-ended by the truck driver who's well past the end of his attention span.


----------



## 007 (Aug 30, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Third morning in a row we have thick fog here. That's going to not be good. These little country highways aren't the safest thing to drive when the fog is so thick you can cut it with a knife. I'll have to wait until the fog starts to thin at least. It's 650 miles from here to Wall, S.D., and even at 75 miles an hour once I hit the interstate, that's a good 9 hour drive, so if I have to wait for fog, it'll be evening before I hit Wall. I'd like to take off super early like before it even gets light. Will have to see how it goes.
> ...


Yeah I'm not going to push it. I decided to leave a day early and make two stops going out instead of one. I can relax and not have to drive so far each day, and I can leave after the fog burns off. I'll get to my sister's place rested up and ready to go.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## 007 (Aug 31, 2017)

No fog this morning. Hopefully none tomorrow. By this time I'll probably already be in MN rocketing down the interstate.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 31, 2017)

007 said:


> Third morning in a row we have thick fog here. That's going to not be good. These little country highways aren't the safest thing to drive when the fog is so thick you can cut it with a knife. I'll have to wait until the fog starts to thin at least. It's 650 miles from here to Wall, S.D., and even at 75 miles an hour once I hit the interstate, that's a good 9 hour drive, so if I have to wait for fog, it'll be evening before I hit Wall. I'd like to take off super early like before it even gets light. Will have to see how it goes.



Be careful out on the road.  There are a lot of nitwits out there who have no idea how to drive.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 31, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I would definitely be at least nervous about having to trust other drivers if I was riding a motorcycle.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## peach174 (Aug 31, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > So Save you think he should give up something that he's enjoyed his whole life because the Veterans Administration messed up on his medication?
> ...




I'll forgive you, if you forgive me.  

When papa grizzly is injured mama grizzly takes over.  

Of course those who don't ride all their lives would not understand.

We got the can am so that it gave him inspiration to go into town everyday and walk for exercising. He would never drive it in Tucson.
The can am is more like a cageless car with a reverse trike design.
Mr. P blames his injury on himself because he tried to get off like it's a motorcycle.
He is still able to drive it safely, the controls are all in the handlebars with the radio and computer in the panel.
Everyone who lives around here pretty much rides a cycle because of our many sunshine days and usually no snow.

Mr. P stared riding when he was 10 years old and has had 4 accidents.
2 weren't his fault and 2 were.
Neither one of us has ever had a serious injury since we have been riding

My worst injury was road rash.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 31, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


You trust other drivers when you're in a car?


----------



## peach174 (Aug 31, 2017)

peach174 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


When he is no longer able to ride safely he will retire himself. 
For right now he is doing fine, if the drugs had not conflicted with each other.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 31, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Well, no, but it is much more scary on a motorcycle.  I've never driven one but I have been ridden on them before, and it is kind of scary to say the least.  I remember my first time on a bike, and I didn't realize that you have to lean INTO the turn.  It was my natural instinct to try to move away from the concrete coming at my face.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 31, 2017)

Mr. P got home from the hospital around 7:30 p.m. on Tuesday night.
He has the same cast like Ernie had.
Man that thing is heavy. I have to help him lift his foot in order to get him into the bed at night.
I've been pretty busy with things till now.
I got the bike to the shop and is in the processes of being fixed.
Someone else in town has another car insurance and they said that their 1-800 rode side service sucked too.
We won't use them any longer. It's rare when we need it ,but we will use our own service from now on and our insurance can mail us the payment.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 31, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


That was supposed to be a funny.........  As well as a statement.......


----------



## peach174 (Aug 31, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



It was scary my 1st time too.
I was thirteen. 
I've been on them so long now ,that I can fall asleep on the drivers back while riding on a tour bike harley for long distances. Say 450 to 500 mile streaches.
If course the diver has to prove how well he drives (like hubby),before I would ever do that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 31, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Oh bless you my child.  I did the exact same thing many years ago when Hombre took me for a ride on a motorcycle.  He is still talking about it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 31, 2017)

Speaking of bikes mine's on order, should be getting it any day now.  







I just have to watch out for trees.......


----------



## peach174 (Aug 31, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Ah, but those of us who love the wind in our face and the spectacular views of the sky and nature moving along the landscapes, love riding and watching without a cage around us that severely limit the view.
We have many motorcycle clubs around here.
We have the cops one, the business ones, the private club ones like the Eagles.
They ride just for enjoyment.
They all go on runs for charities and fund raisers.
You definitely need to get bitten by the bug, in order to really enjoy the freedom they give.
It's not everyone's cup of tea, so to speak.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 31, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Cars will pull out in front of bikes and cut you up for a pastime if you let them. I used to speed down the outside lane on the motor ways and get ahead of bunches of traffic. But I got two speeding tickets in a couple of months so I tried to do the speed limit of 70 mph using the middle lane . But that meant following lorries and twice in a couple of days another lorry behind me tail gated me and nearly pushed me into the lorry in front. I am sure they did it deliberately and they though it amusing, in spite of the danger they put me in.
 I had the power to blast out of the gap and get away. But after it happened twice I figured lorry drivers will kill you if you let them, so I went back to speeding past lorries, and slowed down to the speed limit when the road was clear.


----------



## Dalia (Aug 31, 2017)

Hello, je voudrais dire quelques mots / i will like to say a few words that I wish all the courage to the Texans. It is horrible the images we saw on TV.
We have also seen heroes of the brave people who are ready to lose their lives to help others.


And those who rescued animals are heroes also.


----------



## 007 (Aug 31, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Actually a rider shouldn't lean at all. Neither person should. Sounds weird but that's the way it is. The bike will do the leaning and you should just keep in line with the lean of the bike.

And in a panic evasion maneuver, you actually give the handle bars a little push in the opposite direction you want to go, because that pushes the bike down in the direction you do want to go, and gives you the ability to quickly turn. Takes some getting used to but, if you try it a few times you'll see it how it works. Those are the kinds of things you learn if you take a riding class. I had to take a class at MacDill AFB to be able to ride on base. I found it most useful.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 31, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Hello, je voudrais dire quelques mots / i will like to say a few words that I wish all the courage to the Texans. It is horrible the images we saw on TV.
> We have also seen heroes of the brave people who are ready to lose their lives to help others.
> 
> 
> And those who rescued animals are heroes also.




Bonjour Dalia.  Nous aimons vos mots quand vous arrêtez ici.

It warms the heart too that so many care about the poor people of Houston and others who did not escape the terrible flooding.  Today we heard that animal shelters as far east as New Jersey are accepting all the animals that had been in area animal shelters to make room for all the rescued dogs, cats, horses, and whatever that people will be looking for.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 31, 2017)

007 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I'm sure that is true and I probably would have learned that if I anybody had ever been able to get me on another one.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 31, 2017)

Ran to the grocery store, the wife texted.....  Get cinnamon rolls, I want something sweet.......... I decided to have one when I got home......  Now I'm gonna have to drink two diet sodas to counteract all that sugar...........


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 31, 2017)

I went back into my office a few hours ago, sat in my nice comfy office chair, leaned back and closed my eyes for a minute.......  Woke up about ten minutes ago.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 1, 2017)

_The storm has left the gulf coast but incredible hardship and suffering remains in its wake, the water is still rising in places, and there is another storm possibly developing in the Gulf. So keep those prayers, positive vibes, and contributions going folks.  _


_Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys._

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Hossfly's knee rehab,
007's brother-in-law for a full recovery,
Saveliberty in difficult transition, his daughter, and for his brother-in-law and family,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, , SFC Ollie, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.




_


----------



## Gracie (Sep 1, 2017)

007 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I was a great bitch seat rider. I went with the bike, not leaning into the turn to "help" it or compensating if I "felt" it was leaning to far. 

Be One With The Bike, grasshopper.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 1, 2017)

Meanwhile...@
*gallantwarrior*
.....I keep missing you when you post.
How the heck are you doing? Been thinking of you lately and I have no clue why except because I like you? Or is something from the universe tapping on my head cuz I'm feeling I need to holler attcha to see how you are just for general purposes?

Anyway....how the heck are you? All ok?

I don't know why the call feature is not calling you?


----------



## Gracie (Sep 1, 2017)

Well, I had to go to your profile, cut and then paste your name and now it works. Just typing it in...nada.
Is the board hiccupping?


----------



## Dalia (Sep 1, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, je voudrais dire quelques mots / i will like to say a few words that I wish all the courage to the Texans. It is horrible the images we saw on TV.
> ...



Hello, thank you Foxfire when i was a teenager I experienced the loss of all my property my apartment burned I had just time to take my cat Gazou in my arms a big orange cat like this one





  (I love cats  ) and my purse containing my important papers and that's it. But I had my family and friends who were there for me. This folks in Texas their families perhaps lived there too? They all, have all lost ? It's awful to find yourself overnight in a different environment that what happen to me. after the lost of all the little things of everyday life. I found myself at my parents but I wanted to find my freedom as an teenager it changed the course of my life if I may say so. I can only imagine all this people who have lost everything even if their lives are more importantly it's natural.
Reconstructing their homes  is an ordeal, but we saw that people got together to help them and achieve a solidarity that they need at the moment.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Montrovant (Sep 2, 2017)

OMG!  I just clicked a link on Dark Horizons about the Stranger Things creators.  They want people to turn off smoothing on their TVs.  Apparently there is a setting on many TVs called something like TruMotion, or Smooth Motion, things like that, which creates a horrible motion effect on TV and film, and makes it appear as though it were shot with video.  I've noticed it many times, and tried to point it out to the people whose TVs I've seen it on, but I never actually knew the cause.  It was just "that weird moving thing" that happened on some TVs.  Now I know, it's not just me!


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 2, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> OMG!  I just clicked a link on Dark Horizons about the Stranger Things creators.  They want people to turn off smoothing on their TVs.  Apparently there is a setting on many TVs called something like TruMotion, or Smooth Motion, things like that, which creates a horrible motion effect on TV and film, and makes it appear as though it were shot with video.  I've noticed it many times, and tried to point it out to the people whose TVs I've seen it on, but I never actually knew the cause.  It was just "that weird moving thing" that happened on some TVs.  Now I know, it's not just me!


No, it's really just you........


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 2, 2017)

The new hard drive for the wife's old computer (which she wanted back by the way) came in yesterday.  Installed it (that was the easy part), plugged it back in, tossed in the Win 10 media creation tool I had burned to a disc and.......... nothing.........
Tried it a couple more times and nothing so I popped in a Linux disc, loaded without any problem, okay it's the Win 10 disc, re-burned it, still nothing.  Direct called Microsoft tech support and was hung up on twice after being told immediately it was a hardware problem, third time after about ten minutes the tech told me it was a hardware problem that a different tech could help me out with at a cost since it was old unsupported hardware........  BULL!!!  I told him where to stuff it and tried a different route, load one of the old Win 7s then upgrade.  
While it was installing I decided to look (for about the seventh time) at the online Microsoft instruction for burning the Win 10 disc, the instructions which were not completely clear and suddenly I figured out what the instructions were telling me to do.  I actually had to run the creation tool on the computer I had downloaded it to and it would get to a page that asked if I wanted to load it on that computer or a different computer.  Select different computer and it downloaded the actual ISO and let me burn it to disc.......  put it in the laptop and amazingly it worked. 
Of course once Win 10 was loaded I couldn't find my WiFi password cheat sheet and took a while to figure out how to find it on another computer which pissed me off then I couldn't find the thumb drive with all her files on it then I couldn't find her copy of Office (both were under my nose but under other items) so by this time I was PISSED!!!!!!  
Finally I had everything transferred over, all the programs downloaded and installed and the computer configured plus all the bloatware gone, etc.
Did I mention that I'm not really fond of Windows 10........


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 2, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> The new hard drive for the wife's old computer (which she wanted back by the way) came in yesterday.  Installed it (that was the easy part), plugged it back in, tossed in the Win 10 media creation tool I had burned to a disc and.......... nothing.........
> Tried it a couple more times and nothing so I popped in a Linux disc, loaded without any problem, okay it's the Win 10 disc, re-burned it, still nothing.  Direct called Microsoft tech support and was hung up on twice after being told immediately it was a hardware problem, third time after about ten minutes the tech told me it was a hardware problem that a different tech could help me out with at a cost since it was old unsupported hardware........  BULL!!!  I told him where to stuff it and tried a different route, load one of the old Win 7s then upgrade.
> While it was installing I decided to look (for about the seventh time) at the online Microsoft instruction for burning the Win 10 disc, the instructions which were not completely clear and suddenly I figured out what the instructions were telling me to do.  I actually had to run the creation tool on the computer I had downloaded it to and it would get to a page that asked if I wanted to load it on that computer or a different computer.  Select different computer and it downloaded the actual ISO and let me burn it to disc.......  put it in the laptop and amazingly it worked.
> Of course once Win 10 was loaded I couldn't find my WiFi password cheat sheet and took a while to figure out how to find it on another computer which pissed me off then I couldn't find the thumb drive with all her files on it then I couldn't find her copy of Office (both were under my nose but under other items) so by this time I was PISSED!!!!!!
> ...



When it rains, it pours, particularly with computer issues.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 2, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I was a great bitch seat rider. I went with the bike, not leaning into the turn to "help" it or compensating if I "felt" it was leaning to far.
> 
> Be One With The Bike, grasshopper.



Are you Harley or Davison?


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 2, 2017)

I have a rip just above the right knee on my jeans.  While mowing a lawn today a ground hornet bumped into me and fell into the rip.  He felt threatened and stung me.  This is all complicated by the sting being next to the healing chain saw cut less than an inch away.

No grandson, job offer or dead BIL yet.  Hopefully it unfolds in that order with a long delay on the last one.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 2, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> I have a rip just above the right knee on my jeans.  While mowing a lawn today a ground hornet bumped into me and fell into the rip.  He felt threatened and stung me.  This is all complicated by the sting being next to the healing chain saw cut less than an inch away.
> 
> No grandson, job offer or dead BIL yet.  Hopefully it unfolds in that order with a long delay on the last one.



I still have you on my critical prayer list (meaning you are in the
first group referenced.)  The wasp sting is painful I know but is it a serious thing?  Do we need to add it?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 2, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Meanwhile...@
> *gallantwarrior*
> .....I keep missing you when you post.
> How the heck are you doing? Been thinking of you lately and I have no clue why except because I like you? Or is something from the universe tapping on my head cuz I'm feeling I need to holler attcha to see how you are just for general purposes?
> ...


Hello, Gracie! I've had some time to read through the CS posts but little time to respond.  There's so much going on with everyone here and I'd like best to respond to everyone's posts.  I have to hurry now, trying to get as much as possible out of my current location and out to my place in Willow before it starts to freeze. Once things freeze up, I have to have my trailer "winter-rized" and start my commute to work four nights a week.  
Due to various delays, the barn won't be far along this year, either.  Last year, my partner broke his ankle, this year, lots of other stuff has come up.  Fortunately, our decision to roof the barn with a gambrel roof will allow us to provide some shelter for the animals this winter.  we'll be building 8-foot roof sections that will shelter the goats this winter and next spring, we can use the backhoe to lift the sections on to the walls.  My major concern will be water.  Our current electric system will not power the heaters needed to keep water ice free 24/7.  I talked to some other folks farming off-grid and they assured me that their animals do OK on twice-daily provisions of fresh water.  They are provisioning not only goats, but cattle and chickens, as well.
I got a new Pyr puppy, Pipp (named by my granddaughter).  She's a couple of months old and cuter than all get-out.  I've been looking for a Pyr puppy for over a year and was fortunate to find Pipp.  Now Roxie (8 1/2 yr old Pyr) can help train Pipp to do her guardian dog job.  So far, she's doing very well.  I love my Pyrenees dogs, they do their jobs so very well.  
Gracie, I'm glad that you manage to get your doggie "fix".  I fully understand about your feeling that your puppy still comes to you.  I've heard a cat about the cabin and am convinced that my Sugarfoot still comes around the place.  Who knows how life's twists and turns will end up...
To everyone else, I hope for the best outcome for all our recovering friends.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 2, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Well, I had to go to your profile, cut and then paste your name and now it works. Just typing it in...nada.
> Is the board hiccupping?


Nah, I've just been MIA here for a while.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 2, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> I have a rip just above the right knee on my jeans.  While mowing a lawn today a ground hornet bumped into me and fell into the rip.  He felt threatened and stung me.  This is all complicated by the sting being next to the healing chain saw cut less than an inch away.
> 
> No grandson, job offer or dead BIL yet.  Hopefully it unfolds in that order with a long delay on the last one.


Dang!   When it rains it pours for you.  Hey, what do you think about those fire ant rafts they're warning about in Houston?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 2, 2017)

I'm baaaccckkkk!!!


----------



## Gracie (Sep 2, 2017)

And for once, I am here at the same time! Maybe. I was outside and just now got back online.

Kitty is very smart and we finally came to a form of co existing. She no longer bites, but does jump up in my lap long enough to do our cat head bump greeting. 

She is here during a portion of the day, and the rest of the time she is either home or night hunting. I sic'd her on a squirrel and the funny thing is, she knows exactly what I am saying when I whisper "dere's a squirrel over dere! Go see!" and point...and she looks to what I am pointing at and actually goes to see, lol.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 2, 2017)

How are things going for you, Gracie?  I got the impression that you have reconciled yourself with your situation.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 2, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> How are things going for you, Gracie?  I got the impression that you have reconciled yourself with your situation.


Not really. I stay buried in my room. Too hot outside. Was 105 today. Will be the same tomorrow. Has been the same for the past week. Next week it will drop to lower 90's. When it gets to 80's, I will go back outside.
I am biding my time, waiting. When "the call" comes...we will leave. I've tried to be a mountain gal. It isn't working. This heat is killing me. I'd rather be cold than suffer this stifling sweaty heat. We can't stay here even if we wanted to. So...we wait.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 2, 2017)

ak..akkk..akaakkk!  That's to hot for me and mine!  At least cold lets me put on more stuff and look like a Goodyear tire man, or the biscuit guy!   I'd much rather live near the coast, too.  Gasp!...
It has cooled off here, though.  We're down to the 40s now, but still nicely warm during the day.  I'll be out of here by the end of the month, I suspect.  I managed to sell five of my surplus goats yesterday, and the "customers" want at least 20 next year.  I doubt that will happen, but it's encouraging to know I have an active market.  I still have loads of critters to feed.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 2, 2017)

Yeah...its hot here. And unfortunately, not only is housemate a hoarder..he also does not have air conditioning. Not even a fucking fan. Talk about out of the fry pan and into the fire!! We sure pick 'em, don't we?

I figured it out today. There is 5 months winter, 5 months horrible summer, 1 month spring and 1 month fall. At home, it usually stays around 65 year round. And I hope I can get back there while I am still breathing.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 2, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> At least cold lets me put on more stuff and look like a Goodyear tire man, or the biscuit guy!


Pillsbury Doughboy? lol. I am visualizing that and laughing...as long as you are not the doughboy in Ghostbusters . He wasn't so fluffy and puffy and cute 

Its easier to get warm than it is to cool off. I don't like extremes, so...back home is where we want to wind up.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 2, 2017)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > At least cold lets me put on more stuff and look like a Goodyear tire man, or the biscuit guy!
> ...


That was the Stay Puft Marshmallow Man.........


----------



## Gracie (Sep 2, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


They look the same to me, lol. But I am trying to visualize GW as either or and


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 3, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I have a rip just above the right knee on my jeans.  While mowing a lawn today a ground hornet bumped into me and fell into the rip.  He felt threatened and stung me.  This is all complicated by the sting being next to the healing chain saw cut less than an inch away.
> ...



I am afraid it was fatal to the wasp.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 3, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I have a rip just above the right knee on my jeans.  While mowing a lawn today a ground hornet bumped into me and fell into the rip.  He felt threatened and stung me.  This is all complicated by the sting being next to the healing chain saw cut less than an inch away.
> ...



Worry about them when they rob hardware stores for little electric motors?


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 3, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I have a rip just above the right knee on my jeans.  While mowing a lawn today a ground hornet bumped into me and fell into the rip.  He felt threatened and stung me.  This is all complicated by the sting being next to the healing chain saw cut less than an inch away.
> ...



The warnings are real and they are very dangerous.  The fire ants are unique in that they lock themselves together to form a large 'raft' as you put it of thousands of floating ants.  And if they bump into something solid--like a person or a boat--they are all over it.  Like killer bees, if one stings they all do.  I have seen the phenomenon only once during some flooding in Arkansas but apparently in the Houston area there are lots of them and they hurt like the dickens when they bite--with enough bites they can be fatal.  They look like this and if people are not aware they may not know what they are approaching and just think it is debris in the water.  They will either float free or anchor themselves to the shore by latching onto something to keep themselves from floating away.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 3, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Good!  I hate those stinging bugs that come up out of the ground when you mow.  

Kill em all!


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 3, 2017)

Saturday was a cool and rainy day.  The remnants of what is now mercifully called 'the Harvey System' drifted through the upper Ohio River valley giving us a gentle but steady all day rain.  Thus began our Labor Day weekend.  Today was sunnier, but still cool.  Sweatshirt weather.  The Potters took one on the chin Friday night losing to nearby rival Indian Creek 29-0.  So the football team and the weatherman stumbled out of the gate for the last summer holiday weekend.

I was reminded through the early part of my Labor Day weekend of another Labor Day weekend years ago.  It was my first big visit to New York City, a place I have since fallen deeply in love with.  The noise, the motion, the aromas of dirty water hot dog carts and urine filled subway stations have spun their grotesque  spell on me and I have become a convert.

My first jobs out of college and into engineering firms was as a land surveyor.  I chose that career path because I truly love surveying.  And what's not to love?  You're outside, using your head more than your back. You have to have knowledge of botany, meteorology, mathematics, geography, entomology, and public relations.

My firm gave me a project in early September in the Bronx.  We stayed at a hotel in Queens which was tough enough because the U.S Tennis Open Championships happens there at this time of year.  My project took me over the Tri-Borough Bridge to the notorious borough of the Bronx.  My team had to locate all the utilities at a five point intersection in the south Bronx.

I parked the 1979 Chevy Suburban on the island in the middle of the intersection.  After mounting the $24,000 total station instrument on the tripod, I set everything up over a known control point on the traffic island.  I mention the price of the total station because it was mentioned to me six or seven times before we left the office in Pittsburgh.

I was no more than twenty feet from the Suburban and amazed that not once, but twice, someone tried the back door even as I stood there surveying.  We got maybe 80% of the shots done when I saw someone stagger from what I thought was an abandoned building across the street. The building was a five story walkup.  All the windows were sealed shut with concrete blocks from the basement level to the third floor.  Above that, the windows were missing and filthy sheets blew from where the windows once were.

This person, and I'll be magnanimous and call her a woman, stooped at a fire hydrant where the valve was not fully shut.  She moistened a dirty rag in the flow and mopped the back of her neck, then her brow.  She indignantly marched across Jerome Avenue and announced, "He ain't gonna sell us shit until youse get outta here!"

I glanced at my watch and noted the time as 2:45 pm.  Not one to block commerce or interfere with the enterprises of someone potentially far more trigger happy than I would feel comfortable with, I complied and called the other two surveyors to say we were calling it a day.

I made my way done through Queens to the Ravenswood power plant on the East River right across the river from the United Nations building in mid town Manhattan.  I took that day's notes to my contact at ConEd.

"Scotty!  What are you doing here?"

"Hi ya, Pat!  I'm dropping off the notes from today's work.  We've got maybe another thirty shots to make tomorrow." I answered.

"No.  You don't understand." said Pat  "It's 4:00 in the afternoon.  Why are you here now?"

"Well, we were doing fine until a quarter to three..." and I told him the story of the damsel in distress in the south Bronx.

"That's what I'm talking about" Pat said "The bad guys get up at the crack of noon!  I want you and your crew to wrap it up at lunchtime, then bring the notes in!  Don't be up there any later in the day!"

As luck would have it, we were able to get our last shots finished around 10:30 the next day and we bade a fond farewell to the charms of city living in the Bronx.

The next day we had to set panels for arial photography.  Panels are large square or V shaped pieces of white Mylar or places painted on pavement that have been precisely located by distance, angle and elevation.  A pass or three from an airplane taking stereo photographs pick up on the panels.  Engineers can then examine the photographs through stereo glasses to determine the best routes for, in our case, a 10" natural gas pipeline.

We were on Northern Blvd. in Queens within sight of both the Steinway Brothers piano factory and the infamous Ricker's Island prison.  This was a relatively easy day and I anticipated no problems.  But two days later, I was called into the ConEd engineering department to explain the presence of an undocumented panel.

I studied the picture and racked my brain.  We extrapolated the location of the mystery panel and I drove out to north Queens the next morning.  I walked up and down the sidewalk where the panel had appeared in the photos.  I could see nothing!  On concrete and asphalt we painted the targets.  In open fields, which are lacking in Queens, we set out Mylar panels secured with spikes and long staples.  But there was no sign of a panel on this sidewalk.

Then, in an act of serendipity, a delivery truck stopped in front of me.  The truck was carrying four foot by four foot square crates of live chickens.  The address on Northern Blvd. the mystery panel was found turned out to be a poultry processing plant.  Our pilots shot a crate of chicken on the sidewalk and confused us all.  I measured the distance from the corners of the processing plant to the chicken crate on the sidewalk.  I took a snapshot of it from my vantage point on the street.

The ConEd guys, jaded, cynical, urbane and witty all cracked up at the coincidence.

And so I was baptized in the faith of the Big Apple.  We spent,the better half of our Labor Day holiday sucking the marrow from the bone of urban culture before heading west on I-80 and home.  As I recall, it was really chilly on Labor Day that year too.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 3, 2017)

Doughboys dilemma ..


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 4, 2017)

_Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys._

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,_
_Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,_
_Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,_
_The Ringels in difficult transition_
_Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant_
_Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition_
_Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,_
_Hossfly's knee rehab,_
_007's brother-in-law for a full recovery,_
_Saveliberty in difficult transition, his daughter, and for his brother-in-law and family,_
_Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,_
_And for our students, job hunters, others in transition._

_And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, , SFC Ollie, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us._
_
Thousands upon thousands of people in Texas are still hurting from the aftermath of Harvey.




_


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 4, 2017)

Hello!  It's hard to believe that it's Monday again already!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 4, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Eww!


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 4, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Gross huh.  And dangerous.  Sometimes even deadly.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 4, 2017)

I installed the battery in my Harley yesterday and the beast fired right up. A new front tire and I will take my first ride in over 6 months. Liz wants desperately to get some wind in her hair, so about a week to feel sure of myself, and I'm thinking a road trip is in my future.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 4, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> I installed the battery in my Harley yesterday and the beast fired right up. A new front tire and I will take my first ride in over 6 months. Liz wants desperately to get some wind in her hair, so about a week to feel sure of myself, and I'm thinking a road trip is in my future.



Any destination in mind?  I am assuming that Liz is the new lady friend?


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 4, 2017)

I have been watching Hurricane Irma.  The trajectory right now could put our friends in Alabama, Florida, and Georgia in the bullseye.  Don't the weather gods know we haven't recovered from Harvey yet?


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 4, 2017)

Of all the reporting about Harvey and the victims and the damage, one reporter said something I found amazing and profound.  She said that the amount of water inundating Houston would equal the amount of water flowing over Niagara Falls...




...for fifteen days!


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 4, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Of all the reporting about Harvey and the victims and the damage, one reporter said something I found amazing and profound.  She said that the amount of water inundating Houston would equal the amount of water flowing over Niagara Falls...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Before I got up this morning I usually watch a bit of the news to know whether I need to monitor it during the day.  One of the  comments said was Harvey may eventually be designated as a 1000 year storm, certainly the most devastating and costly ever. That the loss of life was as low as it is--44 on September 2--is a real testimony for the federal and state preparation and the organized massive rescue operation that went immediately into effect as well as a flood of volunteers towing boats from hundreds of miles around, all of whom helped pull people from their submerged vehicles, flooded homes, or trapped on rooftops and in trees.

The human race can indeed be quite remarkable.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 4, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I installed the battery in my Harley yesterday and the beast fired right up. A new front tire and I will take my first ride in over 6 months. Liz wants desperately to get some wind in her hair, so about a week to feel sure of myself, and I'm thinking a road trip is in my future.
> ...


Liz is... well, at this point, a lady friend. I am currently uncommitted. This all could change, but I'm enjoying being single right now. As far as a destination, I'm thinking I'll know when I get there.
If I have a passenger, it will likely be a weekend in New Orleans, if not, it might be Houston via Baton Rouge. There are, as they say, plenty of fish.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 5, 2017)

Good morning!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 5, 2017)

I have been listening to this stupid car alarm for like an hour now.  Beep beep beep.  Beep beep beep.  It is SO aggravating.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 5, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> I have been watching Hurricane Irma.  The trajectory right now could put our friends in Alabama, Florida, and Georgia in the bullseye.  Don't the weather gods know we haven't recovered from Harvey yet?





It looks like it might hit Miami.  As a category 4 or 5 that would be unimaginably bad.  Trust me...everyone here in Florida is nervous.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 5, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I have been watching Hurricane Irma.  The trajectory right now could put our friends in Alabama, Florida, and Georgia in the bullseye.  Don't the weather gods know we haven't recovered from Harvey yet?
> ...



I am sure there is a huge heads up in all of Florida.  The trajectory I am seeing as of this morning could hit anywhere in Florida, eastern Alabama, Georgia.  And they upgraded Irma to a Category 5 this morning.  The only saving grace is that it is a fast moving storm that should hit and quickly move on unlike Harvey that sat parked over the Houston area for days.  But Irma is so much stronger, the wind damage and storm surge will be much more severe if it hits.

I still remember Andrew and the utter devastation of the southern tip of Florida.  I hope the folks just leave this time and don't put themselves at risk.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 5, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Tracking the hurricane, it looks like this weekend might be an excellent time to plan to be out of town.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 5, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I have been watching Hurricane Irma.  The trajectory right now could put our friends in Alabama, Florida, and Georgia in the bullseye.  Don't the weather gods know we haven't recovered from Harvey yet?
> ...


You're worried about getting a wet blowjob?


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 5, 2017)

its cold in here


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 5, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I have been listening to this stupid car alarm for like an hour now.  Beep beep beep.  Beep beep beep.  It is SO aggravating.



When we lived on the mountain, the folks behind us had an apparently unmonitored alarm on their house that their dog left home alone set off every hour or so.  We were something like 300 feet away but it was still loud and annoying.  We didn't complain to them but apparently other neighbors did as it eventually stopped.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 5, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I have been listening to this stupid car alarm for like an hour now.  Beep beep beep.  Beep beep beep.  It is SO aggravating.
> ...



my neighbor doesn't care for his dogs properly...they're always alone in the back yard and he never interacts with them. dick.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 5, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Oh that's bad Ringel.  Funny but bad.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 5, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



i didn't think it was at all funny


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 5, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> its cold in here



Stick around impuretrash and you might find it warming up a bit.  Welcome to the Coffee Shop.  Please do read over the OP to get the gist of what we are all about in here.  I would tell you to wade on in then but you already have.

Your first timers complimentary beverage:


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 5, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Everyone has their own sense of humor.  Such is life.  Trust me WQ will take it in the spirit it was quipped.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 5, 2017)

if we were really hanging out in real life, i'd excitedly force you to listen to peste noire


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 5, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > its cold in here
> ...


What in God's name is that?  It looks like it belongs in a biology lab..........


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 5, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I have been listening to this stupid car alarm for like an hour now.  Beep beep beep.  Beep beep beep.  It is SO aggravating.



^^^ Evidence of the worthlessness of car alarms.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 5, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



I dunno.  I just saw it and was intrigued.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 5, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> if we were really hanging out in real life, i'd excitedly force you to listen to peste noire


Never happen........


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 5, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > if we were really hanging out in real life, i'd excitedly force you to listen to peste noire
> ...


 
LISTEN NOW!


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 5, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


The good thing is I have to chose to click on it first............  Guess what.......


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 5, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



ur no fun


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 5, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Nope, a regular stick in the mud.......


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 5, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



you're scared of that devil music huh


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 5, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


No, don't like the more "modern" heavy metal, never have, it was bad enough when I couldn't understand the hard rock singers I used to listen to.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 5, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



*shrug* intelligible lyrics have no impact quality of the music but ok


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 5, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



Heavy metal group?  Wouldn't be my cup of tea.  Alas, I am doomed to be of the older generation who prefers strong melodies, lyrics I can relate to, and a good slow dance beat. . .well a little rock & roll is okay too.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 5, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Then there's the natural flow of music lacking in the random, chaotic screeches of modern metal music.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 5, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



the first 1:38 is acoustic. lol you two, my mom even likes this band...some of their songs anyway... but anyway, don't listen it's cool.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 5, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


The reality is I said I never would listen to them......  You wouldn't want me to go back on my word now would ya?


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 5, 2017)

old people


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 5, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> old people


We prefer the term geezer or fuddy duddy..........


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 5, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > old people
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 5, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


I'm more of the Arte Johnson dirty old man type......


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 5, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



I'm not a fan of black metal, so I'm sure that colors my opinion, but besides not liking the music or vocals much, this isn't the highest quality production.  It's certainly possible this would sound better with better studio work.

I'm a fan of more traditional death metal, rather than black metal.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 5, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Lofi production adds to the atmosphere, making the music sound like something very old or conjuring up mental images of dungeons and crypts and cool stuff like that. At least, imo... Not all bm has crappy production and this one isn't even all that bad. Anyway here's some death metal for you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 5, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



I did thoroughly enjoy the acoustic part.  My son plays (and teaches) classical guitar as a serious avocation, but once they went into the 'devil music' as you described it, I'm sorry.  Just not a connoisseur however much that makes me an old fuddy duddy.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 5, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I didn't really expect anyone here to like it past the acoustic part. Black Metal is definitely not for everyone. I think that band is brilliant though. They're from france, call their style hooligan french nationalist black metal. Translated lyrics show an extreme disdain towards what migrants and what they're doing to france.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 5, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


It is getting a bit scary. The house has survived a couple hurricanes including a Cat 4 and the bar has survived about 10 hurricanes.
Gasoline has gone up 60 cents a gallon and I'm going to stock up in case I need the generator.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 5, 2017)

Hey everyone this is Warren.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 5, 2017)

He showed up late yesterday...


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 5, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Hey everyone this is Warren.



Aw congrats Save.  He no doubt gets his good looks from his granddaddy.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 5, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Aw congrats Save.  He no doubt gets his good looks from his granddaddy.



More likely the paternal grandpa.  My youngest daughter is processing a comment made to her by a coworker recently though.  Apparently several of the college folk consider me quite the mini Hulk.  I was moving a tree or large shrub and they were impressed that I just picked it up and walked off with it.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 5, 2017)

I will get up to see Warren Thursday before he loses his new hooman smell.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Sep 5, 2017)

I have been doing some research and a bit of checking into the hurricane situation we've been exposed to this year.  The results may surprise you.  Bear with me.  Grits, that great southern food (no, it's not chicken feed) have a very big influence on the storm cycle - especially on hurricanes.  I have discovered that the more grits you eat, the milder the weather.  So, if you'd like to wake up every day to beautiful blue sky's with plenty of sunshine and a nice breeze you need to eat more grits.  Trust me.  I've done the research.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 5, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I have been listening to this stupid car alarm for like an hour now.  Beep beep beep.  Beep beep beep.  It is SO aggravating.
> ...



They are good for one thing, annoying your neighbors.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 5, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Hey everyone this is Warren.



I can't see anything!    I'm assuming it is the new baby?  You will have to post another because I want to see the new baby too.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 5, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Hey everyone this is Warren.


Sooooo Warren looks like IMG?


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 5, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Hey everyone this is Warren.
> ...



Congrats on the new grandbaby, BTW.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 5, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Hey everyone this is Warren.
> ...



Warren didn't look like IMG when I saw him an hour or so ago.......wow, they sure grow fast!


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 5, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> I have been doing some research and a bit of checking into the hurricane situation we've been exposed to this year.  The results may surprise you.  Bear with me.  Grits, that great southern food (no, it's not chicken feed) have a very big influence on the storm cycle - especially on hurricanes.  I have discovered that the more grits you eat, the milder the weather.  So, if you'd like to wake up every day to beautiful blue sky's with plenty of sunshine and a nice breeze you need to eat more grits.  Trust me.  I've done the research.


We have corn meal mush here in northeast Ohio.  Best served pan fried with butter and maple syrup.

To me, grits is something like southern tofu.  I never understood the best way to eat them.  Some say butter, salt and pepper.  Others go with the flapjack/mush method of syrup.  I've even heard that tomato ketchup is the condiment most amenable with hominy grits.

If I had wallpaper to hang, I'd boil up a mess of grits.

But grits as a meterorlogical talisman is a new one on me!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 5, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



They sure do!


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 6, 2017)

Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Hossfly's knee rehab,
007's brother-in-law for a full recovery,
Saveliberty in difficult transition, his daughter, and for his brother-in-law and family,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, , SFC Ollie, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.
_
Looking outside the moon will be full early Wednesday morning.  The September full moon is the corn moon or harvest moon and sometimes referred to as the spiritual moon. I would like to say it is beautiful over Albuquerque tonight but our usual glorious night display is obscured by smoke from forest fires tonight.








_


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 6, 2017)

Doc Holliday's has issued our hurricane procedures as several of our newer employees are unfamiliar to our commitment to our customers.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 6, 2017)

You all stay safe during this one.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 6, 2017)

I spent my birthday today at the Dr.'s office for hubby's weekly broken leg check up and the hospital for his bloodwork.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 6, 2017)

peach174 said:


> I spent my birthday today at the Dr.'s office for hubby's weekly broken leg check up and the hospital for his bloodwork.



Happy birthday!


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 6, 2017)

peach174 said:


> I spent my birthday today at the Dr.'s office for hubby's weekly broken leg check up and the hospital for his bloodwork.


Happy Birfday!!!!!!


----------



## ricechickie (Sep 6, 2017)

Happy birthday, Peach!  I hope you did (or will do) something for you, too!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 6, 2017)

peach174 said:


> I spent my birthday today at the Dr.'s office for hubby's weekly broken leg check up and the hospital for his bloodwork.



Happy Birthday, Peach!


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 6, 2017)

Happy Birthday Peach!


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 6, 2017)

I spent time in Houston back in 1989.  They are still mopping up after Harvey.  I spent time in Puerto Rico back in 1991 through 1993.  They are getting smacked around by Irma.

I don't think I had anything to do with these disasters.  After all, if you travel a lot things are bound to happen to some of those places.  But, having made friends in those two wonderful places makes an impact and makes for great concern for those who live there.  I lived for four years on the Gulf Coast of Florida, sunny Sarasota.  Needless to say I am worried about my friends there too.

I've lived through two hurricanes.  Elana in Florida and Jerry in Texas.  I can tell you folks who have been fortunate enough to never experience storms of that magnitude that they are scary for real.  There is nothing in my temperate climate experience to compare them to.  Wind howls like no blizzard or nor'easter.  Rain falls in sheets fiercer than any thunderstorm.  Tornadoes spin off the system like confetti and power outages are just something to be expected.  It is an awesome experience.  Kids use the word 'awesome' to describe the mundane.  I use it quite literally in that the power of nature in a hurricane inspires awe.

Some tracks of Irma suggest that she will eventually find her way, though substantially diminished, here by next weekend.  We might expect rain and a stiff breeze.  We are indeed lucky to live this far from the coast.  We are indeed lucky to live far from any seismic fault lines.  We are indeed lucky to live in a place blessed with abundant rainfall and not susceptible to,crippling drought. 

I look forward to the winter and a fresh coat of snow. That muffles the sound, cuts down on the 'bumpkin factor', those knuckle heads zooming around on vehicles lacking a working exhaust system.  Snow makes everything clean and even for a few days.  The moon really does cast a luster of mid day in the night time.

Meanwhile Mom is doing great.  Her new dentures are still something of a challenge for her and frustrating now because we are in the heart of sweet corn season.  But she's getting out every day, luncheon no with her cronies, complaining about vegetable prices at farm markets and sitting on the back porch playing with her iPad.

My brother smoked a brisket on Labor Day.  It was his first brisket having cut his teeth smoking pork shoulders and baby back ribs.  He thought the brisket was not tender enough, but I found it tasty. 

Anyway, continued,prayers for the brave Texans and the beleaguered Puerto Ricans.  Both made me smile.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 6, 2017)

peach174 said:


> I spent my birthday today at the Dr.'s office for hubby's weekly broken leg check up and the hospital for his bloodwork.


Happy birthday, Angel.


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 6, 2017)

blackhawk said:


>


I made a promise to myself a few years ago.  I promised that once I retired, I would never again eat lunch in a restaurant at noon nor frequent a doughnut shop before 9:00 am.  Now that I'm retired, I can say I have kept my promise.  Those working stiffs need all the breaks they can get.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 6, 2017)

I like to go to the bank and cash in my 5 gallon bucket of change at noon on Thursdays.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 7, 2017)

peach174 said:


> I spent my birthday today at the Dr.'s office for hubby's weekly broken leg check up and the hospital for his bloodwork.


Happy Belated Birthday, Peach. Sorry you had to spend it in the docs office.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 7, 2017)

peach174 said:


> I spent my birthday today at the Dr.'s office for hubby's weekly broken leg check up and the hospital for his bloodwork.



Dang Peach.  I had been watching your birthday come up for days and then yesterday just didn't make it conducive to be on line much and I missed it.    But belatedly. . .

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO OUR SPECIAL PEACH174!!!!*




​


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 7, 2017)

Us Virgos have to stick together.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 7, 2017)

We had a little chipmunk in our garage yesterday.  I saw it when I opened the garage to bring in the trash can in the early afternoon.  When the little one got home from school, we looked for it, but didn't see it.

A bit later, I had her in the garage doing a little bit of cleaning of the door with a magic eraser, while I did cleaning in the kitchen.  She yelled for me and came to get me.  She said while she was cleaning she saw the chipmunk, and it grabbed her hand before running away.  We found it climbing up the garage door rails.  The little one got a small video of it.  

I left the door open a crack, and later on we just left the door open completely, so it's almost surely long gone by now, but it was nice to have it there for the little one to ooh and aah over.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 7, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> We had a little chipmunk in our garage yesterday.  I saw it when I opened the garage to bring in the trash can in the early afternoon.  When the little one got home from school, we looked for it, but didn't see it.
> 
> A bit later, I had her in the garage doing a little bit of cleaning of the door with a magic eraser, while I did cleaning in the kitchen.  She yelled for me and came to get me.  She said while she was cleaning she saw the chipmunk, and it grabbed her hand before running away.  We found it climbing up the garage door rails.  The little one got a small video of it.
> 
> I left the door open a crack, and later on we just left the door open completely, so it's almost surely long gone by now, but it was nice to have it there for the little one to ooh and aah over.



Unusual to find chipmunks in town in these parts--they are pretty much rural dwellers.  So that would be a real treat.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 7, 2017)

Reminds me of a solemn fact I ran across awhile back.

In Las Vegas, the casinos generally honor each other's chips as patrons carry them from place to place.  But they also make the effort to sort them out as much as possible and get the chips back to their casino of origin.  Not wanting to spend a lot of money for that, the owners all agreed to use a brother from a nearby monastery as the chip sorter as such person would likely be trustworthy and dependable.

They call this person a chip monk.

(sorry)


----------



## williepete (Sep 7, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Reminds me of a solemn fact I ran across awhile back.
> 
> In Las Vegas, the casinos generally honor each other's chips as patrons carry them from place to place.  But they also make the effort to sort them out as much as possible and get the chips back to their casino of origin.  Not wanting to spend a lot of money for that, they owners all agreed to use a brother from a nearby monastery as the chip sorter as such person would likely be trustworthy and dependable.
> 
> ...



*GROAN!




*


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 7, 2017)

williepete said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Reminds me of a solemn fact I ran across awhile back.
> ...



Aw comeon.  A little education never hurt anybody. 

Glad to see you stopped by williepete.


----------



## williepete (Sep 7, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Aw comeon. A little education never hurt anybody.
> 
> Glad to see you stopped by williepete.



I'm sending this to my brother-in-law. He loves all things pun'ish and cornball.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 7, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Reminds me of a solemn fact I ran across awhile back.
> 
> In Las Vegas, the casinos generally honor each other's chips as patrons carry them from place to place.  But they also make the effort to sort them out as much as possible and get the chips back to their casino of origin.  Not wanting to spend a lot of money for that, the owners all agreed to use a brother from a nearby monastery as the chip sorter as such person would likely be trustworthy and dependable.
> 
> ...


Okay, that was bad.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 7, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> I spent time in Houston back in 1989.  They are still mopping up after Harvey.  I spent time in Puerto Rico back in 1991 through 1993.  They are getting smacked around by Irma.
> 
> I don't think I had anything to do with these disasters.  After all, if you travel a lot things are bound to happen to some of those places.  But, having made friends in those two wonderful places makes an impact and makes for great concern for those who live there.  I lived for four years on the Gulf Coast of Florida, sunny Sarasota.  Needless to say I am worried about my friends there too.
> 
> ...


I've never tried to smoke a brisket.   Do you use a pipe or rolling papers?


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 7, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> We had a little chipmunk in our garage yesterday.  I saw it when I opened the garage to bring in the trash can in the early afternoon.  When the little one got home from school, we looked for it, but didn't see it.
> 
> A bit later, I had her in the garage doing a little bit of cleaning of the door with a magic eraser, while I did cleaning in the kitchen.  She yelled for me and came to get me.  She said while she was cleaning she saw the chipmunk, and it grabbed her hand before running away.  We found it climbing up the garage door rails.  The little one got a small video of it.
> 
> I left the door open a crack, and later on we just left the door open completely, so it's almost surely long gone by now, but it was nice to have it there for the little one to ooh and aah over.


The chipmunk probably has a nest in your garage now, preparing for winter.........  And as cute as they are, they are destructive.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 7, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > We had a little chipmunk in our garage yesterday.  I saw it when I opened the garage to bring in the trash can in the early afternoon.  When the little one got home from school, we looked for it, but didn't see it.
> ...



We haven't seen or heard it since yesterday, so hopefully not.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 7, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > We had a little chipmunk in our garage yesterday.  I saw it when I opened the garage to bring in the trash can in the early afternoon.  When the little one got home from school, we looked for it, but didn't see it.
> ...



We're somewhat rural here.  It's not the middle of nowhere, but we do get the occasional deer or coyote in what little woods there is.


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 7, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > I spent time in Houston back in 1989.  They are still mopping up after Harvey.  I spent time in Puerto Rico back in 1991 through 1993.  They are getting smacked around by Irma.
> ...


For Christmas last year I bought him a $300.00 Weber Smoky Mountain bag.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 7, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Does he just hold his head over it and breath in the smoke?


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 7, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


The vagaries of spellcheck did not permit me to spell bong.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 7, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > I spent time in Houston back in 1989.  They are still mopping up after Harvey.  I spent time in Puerto Rico back in 1991 through 1993.  They are getting smacked around by Irma.
> ...


Either way, they're tough to keep lit.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 8, 2017)

Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Hossfly's knee rehab,
007's brother-in-law for a full recovery,
Saveliberty in difficult transition, his daughter, and for his brother-in-law and family,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, , SFC Ollie, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 8, 2017)

Jasper's been doing laps lately, mostly the wife's but occasionally mine........


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 8, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


I'm thinking you took a pass on Houston?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 8, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


And bigger!!!  I heard that Irma could hit both the East and West coasts of FL simultaneously.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 8, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> if we were really hanging out in real life, i'd excitedly force you to listen to peste noire


Paste noire?  Black pasta?  Do you use a charcoal derivative? Of maybe squid ink?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 8, 2017)

Caught up...again.  Sorry I missed your BD, Peach.  Nice to know Ernie has his emergency procedures in place.  A bit shout out to my bestie, Gracie!  
It's unseasonably warm here, but if the precipitation keeps up, we'll have one helluva snow season.  Tuesday night brought some tremendous wind storms and I spent most of Wednesday morning dragging stuff back up out of the woods.  After the ladder blew up against the house, I didn't sleep much.  Although our puny wind reached only 50-70 bursts, it was still unusually strong.  It's rained so much and the poor goats are wading through knee deep mud.  I will be glad when I get them moved to the Willow place.  It's lots drier and nicer there.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 8, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Caught up...again.  Sorry I missed your BD, Peach.  Nice to know Ernie has his emergency procedures in place.  A bit shout out to my bestie, Gracie!
> It's unseasonably warm here, but if the precipitation keeps up, we'll have one helluva snow season.  Tuesday night brought some tremendous wind storms and I spent most of Wednesday morning dragging stuff back up out of the woods.  After the ladder blew up against the house, I didn't sleep much.  Although our puny wind reached only 50-70 bursts, it was still unusually strong.  It's rained so much and the poor goats are wading through knee deep mud.  I will be glad when I get them moved to the Willow place.  It's lots drier and nicer there.



If I had to choose between too much rain--at least rain that isn't of Houston proportions--and the fires, I would choose the rain.  The fires from surrounding states have been funneling smoke into our area.  The air conditioner pumped so much smoke into the house a couple of nights ago I went out to make sure we weren't on fire.  And I hope Alaska gets a good snow season this year and winter temps return to normal on the Bering Sea and the Arctic Ocean.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 8, 2017)

Tonight I would guess many of us are sending our thoughts to Florida and our friends and loved ones and everybody else in the path of the storm.  If current projections are accurate, pretty much the entire state will be affected as well as Georgia and southern South Carolina.

SFC Ollie's sister is in Miami as are some of our shirttail relatives.  And the Tampa area won't likely escape some of Irma's wrath so let's hope Sherry and WelfareQueen and their family are safe.

And Jose is also out there in Irma's wake.

Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Hossfly's knee rehab,
007's brother-in-law for a full recovery,
Saveliberty in difficult transition, his daughter, and for his brother-in-law and family,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, , SFC Ollie, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.
_
Space Station shot this evening (click on photo to see larger image):_


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 8, 2017)

Thankfully I'm not in a particularly threatened part of Georgia; I'm fairly close to Atlanta, more central-west than near the coast.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 9, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Actually not quite ready to head out yet and the woman I'd visit in Houston works for FEMA.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 9, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




To you and Montrovant , if they are right re current trajectory,. you will escape the brunt of the storm and Montro will just get a lot of rain.  There doesn't seem to be anything more do than hope those in the bullseye will have the good sense to evacuate and to pray the storm moves quickly so that the damage will be somewhat less.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 9, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I worry a bit about flooding here.  The house is at the bottom of a small hill.  However, it is sort of like being on a stair: from the road, you go down a small hill to get to the house.  The house is on relatively level ground.  At the back of the backyard, there is another small hill going down.  So, while we might get extra water at the house because of the hill in front, we also might drain some excess water down the hill in the back.

There is a little pond/lake maybe 100 yards past where the backyard goes down in the small hill.  If there's enough rain, that might overflow, I suppose.  I don't think we'll be getting the amount of rain for that to be a big danger for our house, though.

I'm pretty sure my mother is in NY now, rather than in her home near Jacksonville, but my father lives in Tampa, and my sister is there.  In my 20+ years in Tampa, there may have been 1 hurricane that was actually still a hurricane when it got to Tampa; the place just doesn't get the brunt of bad storms.  Even without a direct hit, though, flooding is still a danger.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 9, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Tonight I would guess many of us are sending our thoughts to Florida and our friends and loved ones and everybody else in the path of the storm.  If current projections are accurate, pretty much the entire state will be affected as well as Georgia and southern South Carolina.
> 
> SFC Ollie's sister is in Miami as are some of our shirttail relatives.  And the Tampa area won't likely escape some of Irma's wrath so let's hope Sherry and WelfareQueen and their family are safe.
> 
> ...





Thank you as always for the well wishes Foxy.  The heart of Irma is supposed to go right over our house.  We are not in danger of storm surge....we are far enough inland....but the wind is scary.

I grew up in Virginia and I have experienced many hurricanes in my life, including prolonged category 1's going right over my home in Richmond for many hours. 

We will stay with Sherry's family in a well built cinder block house.  It should be able to withstand a category 4.  If not, we have an alternative safety plan.  We'll be okay, and are about as well prepared as we can be. 

For those of you who who not been through this....imagine hearing the sound of an incredibly loud locomotive...the loudest you've ever heard in your life....roaring around your home for 8-12 hours.  Not fun I can promise you.  The fear is tree(s) falling on your house or a projectile hitting your house going 130 mph.

We will no doubt be without power for many days.  As soon as we are able to log on after the storm we'll check in.  Foxy, thank you again for the good thoughts.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 9, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



At its current trajectory, Tampa is in the red zone for Irma so it is a concern.  But weather projections can be pretty iffy in these things.  I talked with friends in Pensacola yesterday and they aren't even under any weather warnings so hoping Ernie and Kat, just west of there, will also be in the clear now.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 9, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Tonight I would guess many of us are sending our thoughts to Florida and our friends and loved ones and everybody else in the path of the storm.  If current projections are accurate, pretty much the entire state will be affected as well as Georgia and southern South Carolina.
> ...



Thank for the update while you can still give one WQ.  We'll be thinking about you.  Hope you stocked up on plenty of water and flashlight batteries and eat-out-of-the box food.  It shows to probably be down to a Cat 2 by the time it gets to you, but that is still plenty scary.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 9, 2017)

I have experienced tornados up close and personal enough I wouldn't want to be that close again.  I have experienced four feet of snow, blizzards, blinding sand storms and haboobs, torrential rains, floods, wild fires close enough to be scary, 20 foot waves around a cruise ship, and extreme cold, extreme heat, and extreme drought.  But never an earthquake or a hurricane. That may or may not be on my bucket list before I die.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 9, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




I have been thinking about both of them as well.  Kat and Ernie, please be safe.  I expect you guys will get some of this mess also.  Storm surge is the biggest worry.  

Stay safe.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 9, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> I have experienced tornados up close and personal enough I wouldn't want to be that close again.  I have experienced blizzards and blinding sand storms and haboobs, torrential rains, floods, wild fires close enough to be scary, 20 foot waves around a cruise ship, and extreme cold, extreme heat, and extreme drought.  But never a hurricane. That may or may not be on my bucket list before I die.




I swear I had PTSD from Isabel when it hit Richmond in 2003.  Two trees barely missed our house.  We were without power for 11 days.  The entire State of Virginia was devastated.  

This is a pic of that Hurricane.  It covered the entire State.  Foxy......I still shudder.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 9, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Currently the west end of the panhandle and Alabama aren't under any weather watches at all much less a hurricane or storm surge watch, but these thing can fool the experts so I hope they are keeping a close watch on it.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 9, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> I have experienced tornados up close and personal enough I wouldn't want to be that close again.  I have experienced four feet of snow, blizzards, blinding sand storms and haboobs, torrential rains, floods, wild fires close enough to be scary, 20 foot waves around a cruise ship, and extreme cold, extreme heat, and extreme drought.  But never an earthquake or a hurricane. That may or may not be on my bucket list before I die.



I was on Long Island during a supposed hurricane in the early 80s....I remember standing outside our little apartment wondering what the fuss was about, while watching the TV that was on through the door.

In Tampa, the storms just never did much where I lived.  One year there was a bit of overflow from the Hillsborough river, but that's about it for the entire time I was there.  

I've avoided pretty much all of the really severe weather to this point.  Where I am now, the most likely possibility of severe weather danger is probably a tornado.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 9, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Foley should be good, other than all the folks heading this way from Florida. Traffic on Interstate 10 was a nightmare last night and only expected to get worse. 
Doc Holliday's is across the road from the National Guard Armory. They have been moving troops (80 or 90) to Pensacola NAS for deployment to Florida. By 4 PM there had been 8 UH-60 flights. The first one landed just before opening time, maybe 8:55. I went to the door to watch and another one came in. The wind from its rotors blew open the back door and I swear! Every blade of grass I cut Friday morning ended up on the floors and newly refinished bar top.
We got out of there at about 5:30 this morning and the place was spotless; no small feat after out highest grossing night ever. Thankfully 15 minutes with a broom and another 10 with a damp towel and we were up to our impeccable standards.
When I say impeccable, I mean it. We are the cleanest bar in Baldwin County and it's a safe bet we are the cleanest in the State of Alabama. After 10 Health inspections, we have scored 100% 9 times with one 99%.
I took part of the night off and I took a date to The Black Jacket Symphony at Saenger Theater in Mobile. BJS is a touring company with several core members and other musicians picked for the particular music of the tour. Last night's show was Sergeant Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band. A GREAT show; very faithful to the material and in some respects better than John Paul George and Ringo did it 50 years ago.
The first set was the complete album and after an intermission, they did about 45 minutes of other Beatles work, culminating with Hey Jude. By the end of that one, the audience was on their feet singing, at times drowning out the band.
My date surprised me with her knowledge of the Fab Four until I realized that her mom is about 6 months older than I am. Yes I went out with a woman 25 years my junior. I found it refreshing to date a woman closer to my own age.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 9, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I have experienced tornados up close and personal enough I wouldn't want to be that close again.  I have experienced blizzards and blinding sand storms and haboobs, torrential rains, floods, wild fires close enough to be scary, 20 foot waves around a cruise ship, and extreme cold, extreme heat, and extreme drought.  But never a hurricane. That may or may not be on my bucket list before I die.
> ...


The day after Isabel hit we flew out of Dullas to Colorado, only had a few branches down with downed leaves everywhere.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 9, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




We lost a giant elm in our front yard and a huge oak in the back.  The oak in the back went through the power lines our fences and hit our deck.  It brushed up against the house but no damage.   Hearing those trees come down in the middle of the storm has interesting.  

Our neighborhood really got nailed, but really the entire city did.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 9, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



And that is the problem.  The authorities do everything they can to encourage the people to protect their property and then take these things really seriously, obey the evacuation orders, etc. and save as many lives as possible.  And then when it doesn't turn out to be more than a bad thunderstorm, we all breathe a sigh of relief that there was little property damage and lives weren't in serious danger. . .but. . .

. . . when the next system approaches, will people take it so seriously?


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 9, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


The power was out when we left for the airport, my neighbor told me it came on a few hours later.  Northern Virginia really only saw some wind and lots of rain, we weren't too worried about it up there besides I'm been through too many hurricanes and typhoons in my life to worry over a little aftereffects.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 9, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


With the massive growth, hence a large influx of clueless city dwellers in Florida, getting them out is best.  As for evacuation then little to nothing...... oh yeah, that will result in some complacency as well as some distrust in storm forecasts.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 9, 2017)

May the guardian angels be watching over Florida tonight and tomorrow.  It now looks more like Tampa will be in the bullseye more than Miami.  Tampa hasn't had a major hit in more than a century.

Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Hossfly's knee rehab,
007's brother-in-law for a full recovery,
Saveliberty in difficult transition, his daughter, and for his brother-in-law and family,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, , SFC Ollie, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 10, 2017)

It is just before 8am and we're getting ready to bug out to higher ground.  Everyone in the potential in the path of this storm stay safe.  Whenever we have power restored, we'll let you know how things went.  I expect power will be down at least until the latter part of the week.


----------



## ricechickie (Sep 10, 2017)

Everyone in Irma's path, please be safe.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 10, 2017)

Wishing all who are in the path of Irma the very best.  Stay safe!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 10, 2017)

I'm watching the news right now, and I'm really surprised more reporters don't get killed when covering storms like this.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 10, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I'm watching the news right now, and I'm really surprised more reporters don't get killed when covering storms like this.


One can only hope.........  

(Was that too out there?)


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 10, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> It is just before 8am and we're getting ready to bug out to higher ground.  Everyone in the potential in the path of this storm stay safe.  Whenever we have power restored, we'll let you know how things went.  I expect power will be down at least until the latter part of the week.


Higher ground in Florida means an overpass.......... 



Stay safe!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 10, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> It is just before 8am and we're getting ready to bug out to higher ground.  Everyone in the potential in the path of this storm stay safe.  Whenever we have power restored, we'll let you know how things went.  I expect power will be down at least until the latter part of the week.



We will be thinking of you and yours WQ.  Please be safe.  Update us if and when you can.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 10, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I'm watching the news right now, and I'm really surprised more reporters don't get killed when covering storms like this.
> ...



Yes. 

But I know what Chris means.  I hope those young reporters standing out there in the storm are all volunteers and get combat pay or something.  I appreciate the reporting, but I sure wonder about the wisdom of putting them at that kind of risk.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 10, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > It is just before 8am and we're getting ready to bug out to higher ground.  Everyone in the potential in the path of this storm stay safe.  Whenever we have power restored, we'll let you know how things went.  I expect power will be down at least until the latter part of the week.
> ...



In some parts you're right.  They are predicting 15-20' storm surge at worst though and northern Florida is a whopping 300 feet or more above sea level.  So I'm hoping WQ, Sherry, and family are headed there.  But much of northern Florida is also going to be in the eye of the hurricane too so . . .

Tampa elevation ranges from below sea level to roughly 100 feet and I think Sherry and WQ live fairly close to there.


----------



## ricechickie (Sep 10, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I'm watching the news right now, and I'm really surprised more reporters don't get killed when covering storms like this.
> ...



Yes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 10, 2017)

And let's not forget the risks for Montrovant  and the other good folk in Georgia on probably Monday.  The state of emergency counties are pretty extensive and hurricane force winds could reach as far north as Atlanta.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 10, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> And let's not forget the risks for Montrovant  and the other good folk in Georgia on probably Monday.  The state of emergency counties are pretty extensive and hurricane force winds could reach as far north as Atlanta.



I am right next to the list of SoE counties.  I'm in Coweta county, almost on the west border, touching the counties that are in SoE.

We're still not expected to get wind past 35 mph.  It's all about how much rainfall we get.  I'm not worried at the moment, but I'll be keeping the idea of moving my electronics upstairs in mind tomorrow.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 10, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And let's not forget the risks for Montrovant  and the other good folk in Georgia on probably Monday.  The state of emergency counties are pretty extensive and hurricane force winds could reach as far north as Atlanta.
> ...


Just keep and inflatable dingy downstairs.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 10, 2017)

Well crap.  If we lose power here, I won't be using my Kobo ereader.  The damn thing crapped out on me today.  I was reading a book last night with no troubles.  Today, when I turn on the ereader, it says there are no books on it.  That includes the 100 free books that came with it.  I screwed around with it for quite a while, trying to figure out the problem.  Eventually I reset it to factory defaults.  Not only did that not help, but the files that originally came on the ereader are gone now, too.  At the moment it is completely worthless.  I can't add books myself that show up, I can't use their desktop program to add books, I can't use Calibre to add books.  None of the books I put on show up.

I just ordered a battery for my Kindle, in the hopes that fixes it.  I've actually got it plugged in and charging at the moment; when I took it out of the box, it turned on after I popped the back off to make sure what model battery it uses.  I'll see if I can use the Kindle for the next week or so until the new battery shows up, and hope the new battery gets it working the way it did.

I put in a ticket with Kobo to see if they can help, but if the Kindle works with the new battery, I'm just going back to that.  If the Kindle doesn't work and the Kobo still doesn't work, I'll probably just spend the $80 on a new Kindle.

It had had a few issues, but I was mostly satisfied with the Kobo.  I haven't even had it for a month and it screws itself up?


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 10, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Well crap.  If we lose power here, I won't be using my Kobo ereader.  The damn thing crapped out on me today.  I was reading a book last night with no troubles.  Today, when I turn on the ereader, it says there are no books on it.  That includes the 100 free books that came with it.  I screwed around with it for quite a while, trying to figure out the problem.  Eventually I reset it to factory defaults.  Not only did that not help, but the files that originally came on the ereader are gone now, too.  At the moment it is completely worthless.  I can't add books myself that show up, I can't use their desktop program to add books, I can't use Calibre to add books.  None of the books I put on show up.
> 
> I just ordered a battery for my Kindle, in the hopes that fixes it.  I've actually got it plugged in and charging at the moment; when I took it out of the box, it turned on after I popped the back off to make sure what model battery it uses.  I'll see if I can use the Kindle for the next week or so until the new battery shows up, and hope the new battery gets it working the way it did.
> 
> ...



I don't know about Kobo but Amazon saves all your stuff for your Kindle so that it will be downloaded to your new one.  I love my Kindle Fire.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 10, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Well crap.  If we lose power here, I won't be using my Kobo ereader.  The damn thing crapped out on me today.  I was reading a book last night with no troubles.  Today, when I turn on the ereader, it says there are no books on it.  That includes the 100 free books that came with it.  I screwed around with it for quite a while, trying to figure out the problem.  Eventually I reset it to factory defaults.  Not only did that not help, but the files that originally came on the ereader are gone now, too.  At the moment it is completely worthless.  I can't add books myself that show up, I can't use their desktop program to add books, I can't use Calibre to add books.  None of the books I put on show up.
> ...



It's not a matter of losing my books.  Other than the 100 free books that came with the Kobo, that's not a problem for me; I keep copies of my books on my computer.  Unfortunately, the Kobo just doesn't recognize the fact that there are books on it anymore.  It always says there are no books.

I am keeping an eye on ebay for cheap Kindles.  I am not a big fan of touchscreen anyway, so I would probably prefer an older Kindle version, and if I can find a new one for sale, I might do that.  Or I might wait for the battery to arrive and see if that fixes the issue I have with my old Kindle (other than the buttons on the right side no longer working, a battery probably won't fix that).

I don't mind too much when electronics go bad after years of use, but after less than a month is unacceptable.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 10, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Caught up...again.  Sorry I missed your BD, Peach.  Nice to know Ernie has his emergency procedures in place.  A bit shout out to my bestie, Gracie!
> ...


Rain doesn't bother me, but the goats get stressed out and the pen they live in right now is a natural drainage that gets very mucky when the weather is wet.  I'm looking forward to moving them to Willow, where the ground is much less muddy and miserable.  Poor things tend to get foot rot, too, when it gets too persistently wet.
Wow, I wasn't aware there were fires that close to you, but I suppose smoke in the quantities I've read about could travel quite far.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 10, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Tonight I would guess many of us are sending our thoughts to Florida and our friends and loved ones and everybody else in the path of the storm.  If current projections are accurate, pretty much the entire state will be affected as well as Georgia and southern South Carolina.
> ...


Best of luck to you and yours, WQ.  Keep your heads down and your powder dry.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 10, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> I have experienced tornados up close and personal enough I wouldn't want to be that close again.  I have experienced four feet of snow, blizzards, blinding sand storms and haboobs, torrential rains, floods, wild fires close enough to be scary, 20 foot waves around a cruise ship, and extreme cold, extreme heat, and extreme drought.  But never an earthquake or a hurricane. That may or may not be on my bucket list before I die.


How about volcanoes?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 10, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


One good thing about cutting a "fire defense zone" around the house, no trees to burn means there's no trees to fall on the house, either.  We still have a few trees to go, but I'm hoping nothing will fall on the house.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 10, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



That's the thing.  The fires are hundreds of miles away but we are getting the smoke anyway.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 10, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I have experienced tornados up close and personal enough I wouldn't want to be that close again.  I have experienced four feet of snow, blizzards, blinding sand storms and haboobs, torrential rains, floods, wild fires close enough to be scary, 20 foot waves around a cruise ship, and extreme cold, extreme heat, and extreme drought.  But never an earthquake or a hurricane. That may or may not be on my bucket list before I die.
> ...



No.   Haven't experienced a volcano.  They fascinate me though.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 10, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I'm watching the news right now, and I'm really surprised more reporters don't get killed when covering storms like this.
> ...



I want to say yes, but then I think about them and I want to say no.    Really, you have to be a special kind of jerk to be a reporter I think, but still, that's not nice so yes.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 10, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I am fascinated by tornadoes.  They are so powerful and destructive.  It must be pretty awesome to see one, although I know you wouldn't want to be close to it!  It probably looks cooler from farther away anyways.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 11, 2017)

So Irma is weakening and may not be as devastating as was feared but we won't know until morning light.  So keep those prayers and positive vibes headed that way.

Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Hossfly's knee rehab,
007's brother-in-law for a full recovery,
Saveliberty in difficult transition, his daughter, and for his brother-in-law and family,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, , SFC Ollie, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 11, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> A bit shout out to my bestie, Gracie!


Furiously waving back and shout out back attcha!


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 11, 2017)

It's September 11 and we vowed sixteen years ago to never forget.  We have not, but we have moved on.  I will remember what happened this day nearly a generation ago.

I was an instructor at a training company.  I taught workers and contractors how to deal with hazardous waste.  On Tuesday September 11, 2001 I had a class of asbestos contractors from Erie, PA.  That morning, as I passed our receptionist, she told me that she had just heard on the news that a plane had flown into the World Trade Center in Manhattan.  That was all I knew and as I entered the classroom I told the class that.  "If any of you are news junkies like me, the headline today will be about an aviation disaster in lower Manhattan."

We started talking about the various forms of the Asbestos mineral, it's handling and compliance with the law.  At 10:30 we had our first scheduled break.  When I went out into the lobby with my empty coffee cup, I noticed nobody was in the break room.  I heard the television in the conference room tuned to local news.  WTAE Pittsburgh was showing scenes of devistaion.

"What's going on with that plane and the tower?" I asked the room filled with colleagues and students.

They looked at me with tear filled eyes and my boss said "The towers are gone."

I was incredulous.  I thought the plane that flew into the tower was just a small propeller driven plane, a commuter plane.  WTAE showed me the truth.  Two commercial jets had been hijacked and you all know the rest of the story.

Just a week before, my boss hosted our annual getaway at his golf course and resort in rural Somerset County, Pennsylvania.  We had the whole weekend there teaching classes on lead paint removal techniques and how to safely sample barrels of chemical waste.  We golfed and ate barbecue and had a few adult beverages with our clients in the evening.

The phone rang.  It was my boss' wife urging him to come home to Indian Creek immediately.  Then WTAE broke from network coverage of New York to report that near Indian Creek a plane had crashed into a field.  We stood gobsmacked.

My boss' wife told him that there were pieces of debris scattered around their home.  Spreadsheets, bits of carpet, luggage and plastic were laying among the rhododendrons and azaleas on their front lawn.

We dismissed the students and I bade a farewell to my guys from Erie.  The news announced that, in addition to the Twin Towers, the Pentagon had been attacked.  What on earth was happening?  The TV told us that the tunnels around Pittsburgh were now closed, the USX Tower downtown (the tallest building between New York and Chicago standing 65 stories high) had been evacuated.

I drove back to East Liverpool by way of the PA turnpike because my normal route was closed.  The toll taker was crying, as was I.

No, we will never forget.  But we must move on.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 11, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> It's September 11 and we vowed sixteen years ago to never forget.  We have not, but we have moved on.  I will remember what happened this day nearly a generation ago.
> 
> I was an instructor at a training company.  I taught workers and contractors how to deal with hazardous waste.  On Tuesday September 11, 2001 I had a class of asbestos contractors from Erie, PA.  That morning, as I passed our receptionist, she told me that she had just heard on the news that a plane had flown into the World Trade Center in Manhattan.  That was all I knew and as I entered the classroom I told the class that.  "If any of you are news junkies like me, the headline today will be about an aviation disaster in lower Manhattan."
> 
> ...



I was at my desk at work with the radio on for company and to get the morning news.  It was reported that an airliner had hit one of the twin towers and I thought how terrible.  Then the voice on the radio reported the second hit with the terse announcement--his own opinion--"This is on purpose folks"--and I knew we were under attack.  I didn't get to see any television shots until I got off work that afternoon but listened to non stop coverage for the rest of the day.  I can't watch the video even now without feeling strong grief and anger.

Some life events we never forget.  But we do move on.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 11, 2017)

I was playing scrabble with my mother with the television on in the background. Then the news started coming in about the towers. At first they were saying there were something like 14 people known to have died, but as I watched the second plane hit and saw the explosion I figured it was a lot more.
I won the game of scrabble while still watching the news, and after that I sat watching mesmerized until both towers had collapsed.

I am not American but I will never forget the shock of that day , and I have been criticizing the Quran on the internet ever since.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 11, 2017)

I went ahead and bought a new Kindle on ebay.  It is a 4th generation, one gen after the Kindle keyboard I had been using.  It isn't a touch screen, which I consider a positive.  It might be irrational, but I feel like touch screen controls are more likely to fail than physical buttons.  I also don't like the idea of constantly putting my fingers on the screen I use to read.  

It is supposed to be a never-used open box Kindle, and it cost less than $40, so it seems like a good deal.  That's less than half the price of a new current gen Kindle.

I plan to call the customer support for my Kobo, which is currently stuck on the "Updating your software, one moment please" screen.  If I'm very lucky, they will let me send this in for a replacement, but I'm expecting it to just be a loss.  With a battery coming for my old Kindle and now a new Kindle coming, too, I will hopefully be fine with my ereaders for years.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 11, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I went ahead and bought a new Kindle on ebay.  It is a 4th generation, one gen after the Kindle keyboard I had been using.  It isn't a touch screen, which I consider a positive.  It might be irrational, but I feel like touch screen controls are more likely to fail than physical buttons.  I also don't like the idea of constantly putting my fingers on the screen I use to read.
> 
> It is supposed to be a never-used open box Kindle, and it cost less than $40, so it seems like a good deal.  That's less than half the price of a new current gen Kindle.
> 
> I plan to call the customer support for my Kobo, which is currently stuck on the "Updating your software, one moment please" screen.  If I'm very lucky, they will let me send this in for a replacement, but I'm expecting it to just be a loss.  With a battery coming for my old Kindle and now a new Kindle coming, too, I will hopefully be fine with my ereaders for years.



And you still have power and wifi?  That is a plus.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 11, 2017)

Hey peach174 , how is Mr. P doing?


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 11, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I went ahead and bought a new Kindle on ebay.  It is a 4th generation, one gen after the Kindle keyboard I had been using.  It isn't a touch screen, which I consider a positive.  It might be irrational, but I feel like touch screen controls are more likely to fail than physical buttons.  I also don't like the idea of constantly putting my fingers on the screen I use to read.
> ...



Our power flickered once in the early afternoon, otherwise this has just been like a not-too-bad thunderstorm.....minus the thunder.


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## impuretrash (Sep 11, 2017)

Just two more days until my facebook ban is lifted.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 11, 2017)

It was surreal watching the hurricane coverage last night--deserted streets, all the fronds on the palm trees blowing stiffly forward, boarded up buildings, but the lights were still on.  Some traffic lights were coming down but they were still cycling green, yellow, and red.

And I thought about the images of a couple of days ago such as hundreds of utility trucks parked in tight rows in a large field, ready to roll when the storm passed.  We have learned a lot in how to prepare for these things.

Since Tampa made it through with not all that much damage, residents are returning and wanting to know what's open.  As of this afternoon not much.  A couple Chinese restaurants did open and immediately had people lined up way out the door trying to get in.  Will still breathe a sigh of relief when all the friends and family in Florida chime in though.  In Tampa and elsewhere there are still lots of power outages, downed power lines, bridges are still closed, etc. so it isn't safe for all to come back yet.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 11, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> It was surreal watching the hurricane coverage last night--deserted streets, all the fronds on the palm trees blowing stiffly forward, boarded up buildings, but the lights were still on.  Some traffic lights were coming down but they were still cycling green, yellow, and red.
> 
> And I thought about the images of a couple of days ago such as hundreds of utility trucks parked in tight rows in a large field, ready to roll when the storm passed.  We have learned a lot in how to prepare for these things.
> 
> Since Tampa made it through with not all that much damage, residents are returning and wanting to know what's open.  As of this afternoon not much.  A couple Chinese restaurants did open and immediately had people lined up way out the door trying to get in.  Will still breathe a sigh of relief when all the friends and family in Florida chime in though.  In Tampa and elsewhere there are still lots of power outages, downed power lines, bridges are still closed, etc. so it isn't safe for all to come back yet.


Maybe they should get some horses, old lanterns, stamped steel pans like the pioneers in Florida used to have.  Build a few rafts, etc, eat salt pork and corn mush.  Make it a family affair..........  It'll be fun!
Or not.......


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 11, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> So Irma is weakening and may not be as devastating as was feared but we won't know until morning light.  So keep those prayers and positive vibes headed that way.
> 
> Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys.
> 
> ...


My people in the Fort Lauderdale area have all made it through the storm with little or no damage. Only one lost power! Have not heard from people just north of Tampa, but, from what I can find in the news, the storm passed to their east. Other friends in the Orlando area are among the few people who still have power in the area.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 12, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Hey peach174 , how is Mr. P doing?



Thank you for asking.
He is doing better than he was.
He got really bad blood blisters from his air walker cast last week and it was all around his ankle.
Been busy getting him to Doc. Specialist in skin wounds at the Hospital in Benson.
Saw him last Fri., then this Mon. then this coming thursday again.
His ankle looked much better this morning when his bandages were changed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 12, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Hey peach174 , how is Mr. P doing?
> ...



The trauma didn't trigger a MS flare up I hope. I just hate that you guys have to deal with this just when things were getting so much better. But improvement is always good.


----------



## 007 (Sep 12, 2017)

Well, Montana isn't the place you wanna be right now, I had to cut my visit short. It's hot, dry, not a cloud in the sky to be seen, everything is brown and there's thick smoke covering the entire state, even the Dakotas and into MN. But I watched the local news in MT and the air quality report was "HAZARDOUS" just about everywhere, especially in the SW where I was at. Tuesday morning when I left my motel room there was ASH on my truck. Well, a couple more days of that and I had to leave early. I feel sorry for my family stuck out there in that, and even though this year is the worst they've ever seen, I think this is the new pattern now because they've had smoke for months during the summer now for the past 4 years, and hot and dry. They could move but they won't. I would. I was never so glad to get back to GREEN Wisconsin with nice crisp, clean autumn air. I'm darn glad I live here. We don't have wild fires, we don't have earth quakes, we don't have hurricanes, etc, etc... but we can have some pretty brutal winters. Well, I'll take the winter. Wisconsin makes me feel like Dorothy in The Wizard of Oz... _"there's no place like home."_


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 12, 2017)

007 said:


> Well, Montana isn't the place you wanna be right now, I had to cut my visit short. It's hot, dry, not a cloud in the sky to be seen, everything is brown and there's thick smoke covering the entire state, even the Dakotas and into MN. But I watched the local news in MT and the air quality report was "HAZARDOUS" just about everywhere, especially in the SW where I was at. Tuesday morning when I left my motel room there was ASH on my truck. Well, a couple more days of that and I had to leave early. I feel sorry for my family stuck out there in that, and even though this year is the worst they've ever seen, I think this is the new pattern now because they've had smoke for months during the summer now for the past 4 years, and hot and dry. They could move but they won't. I would. I was never so glad to get back to GREEN Wisconsin with nice crisp, clean autumn air. I'm darn glad I live here. We don't have wild fires, we don't have earth quakes, we don't have hurricanes, etc, etc... but we can have some pretty brutal winters. Well, I'll take the winter. Wisconsin makes me feel like Dorothy in The Wizard of Oz... _"there's no place like home."_



Hope you had a good visit anyway 007.  And your ailing family member is doing better now I hope?

I don't have any respiratory problems other than I used to get occasional exercise induced mild asthma attacks.  But I don't like breathing the smoke.  We don't have any wildfires close to us, but are getting smoke from other states from as far away as Montana, Idaho, and probably California.  They are doing some controlled burns in southern New Mexico.   And there is a consistent haze on the mountains.  Especially late in the evening when the winds become almost dead calm and the temperature drops, the smoke settles down close to the ground and becomes very noticeable.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 12, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > So Irma is weakening and may not be as devastating as was feared but we won't know until morning light.  So keep those prayers and positive vibes headed that way.
> ...


Heard from one more couples in Lakeland FL. They have been without power for 28 hours at this point. The generator they had ordered 2 weeks before the storm was never delivered and they are about at the point where they will be tossing the food from their fridge and 2 chest freezers. Their house made it through the storm with just one shingle loosened. They have a lot of damage to their landscaping, but it should all survive in an abbreviated form.
On another note, you may remember that about 6 months ago, I had a young lady staying here on the couch who left for Detroit to stay with her mom when I got hurt.
Her 4 year old niece found her father (my friend's older brother) dead from suicide by hanging Sunday morning. I have spent much of the last 2 days offering comfort and insight to Heather and her mother


----------



## 007 (Sep 12, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, Montana isn't the place you wanna be right now, I had to cut my visit short. It's hot, dry, not a cloud in the sky to be seen, everything is brown and there's thick smoke covering the entire state, even the Dakotas and into MN. But I watched the local news in MT and the air quality report was "HAZARDOUS" just about everywhere, especially in the SW where I was at. Tuesday morning when I left my motel room there was ASH on my truck. Well, a couple more days of that and I had to leave early. I feel sorry for my family stuck out there in that, and even though this year is the worst they've ever seen, I think this is the new pattern now because they've had smoke for months during the summer now for the past 4 years, and hot and dry. They could move but they won't. I would. I was never so glad to get back to GREEN Wisconsin with nice crisp, clean autumn air. I'm darn glad I live here. We don't have wild fires, we don't have earth quakes, we don't have hurricanes, etc, etc... but we can have some pretty brutal winters. Well, I'll take the winter. Wisconsin makes me feel like Dorothy in The Wizard of Oz... _"there's no place like home."_
> ...


Yeah I spent 5 days out there. Got to see my niece and her husband I hadn't met yet, and we got in our fun. Got to go over to Ennis and south of there to the ranch my nephew runs too, but just heavy smoke everywhere, couldn't even see the mountains. My BIL mined talc for over 40 years and his lungs are shot, and my older sister had Scarlet Fever with pneumonia when she was just a little girl, so neither of them should really be breathing that smoke. My nephew says when he retires from ranching he's gone, he's leaving Montana, he's sick of the heat and smoke every year. I told him it would be great to see him in Wisconsin. We'd find him a real nice home to buy. My BIL is better though, he wasn't having any problems while I was there so, if he's on the watch list I guess he could come off.

Not really surprising there's smoke down there in N.M. also. I think the entire western half of the US is on FIRE... or so it would seem.

Here's an example of the smoke at the ranch my nephew runs. I took this pic while he was showing me some abandoned houses near his place on some of the land they lease...






That mountain in the back you can barely see is Sphinx mountain. That's looking right in the direction of the NW corner of WY and Yellowstone Park.


----------



## 007 (Sep 12, 2017)

My nephew standing by one of the old abandoned houses on the ranch...


----------



## 007 (Sep 12, 2017)

My nephew's latest toy... you need a friggin' step ladder to get in it...


----------



## Gracie (Sep 12, 2017)

What part of Wisconsin are you in? It sounds lovely.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 12, 2017)

We just got back home.  Power was only out two days.  No major damage to our home or Sherry's Mom's place.  We got off very lucky.  We'll tell you more later.  Doing the clean up now.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 12, 2017)

007 said:


> My nephew's latest toy... you need a friggin' step ladder to get in it...



Now you know how I feel with Ford 150 trucks. 
I need one, to get into it, if it hasn't got a runner.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 12, 2017)

Last Tue. Mr. P walked too much, which caused 2 to 3 inch wide blood blisters all around his ankle and heel. He can't feel his legs very well due to the M.S.
When he took his morning shower on Wed. we found them.
I drained it and bandaged it up temporarily, because he was seeing our reg. Dr. at 9:00 a.m.
He sent him to a skin wound specialist which he saw last Fri. and again this Mon.
We see him again on Thur. He is using this honey cream medical treatment that's healing him up pretty quickly. The honey helps to drain it.
Mr. P will be getting the dead skin cut away and a foot bath on Thursday.
It's looking much better and today he started walking without his walker and is using his cane.
He went to visit a neighbor this morning for a short time, he was getting cabin fervor.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 12, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> We just got back home.  Power was only out two days.  No major damage to our home or Sherry's Mom's place.  We got off very lucky.  We'll tell you more later.  Doing the clean up now.




So happy to hear that you're all ok.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 12, 2017)

My van has a runner. It comes in handy for old dogs. Including old human dogs.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 12, 2017)

007 said:


> Well, Montana isn't the place you wanna be right now, I had to cut my visit short. It's hot, dry, not a cloud in the sky to be seen, everything is brown and there's thick smoke covering the entire state, even the Dakotas and into MN. But I watched the local news in MT and the air quality report was "HAZARDOUS" just about everywhere, especially in the SW where I was at. Tuesday morning when I left my motel room there was ASH on my truck. Well, a couple more days of that and I had to leave early. I feel sorry for my family stuck out there in that, and even though this year is the worst they've ever seen, I think this is the new pattern now because they've had smoke for months during the summer now for the past 4 years, and hot and dry. They could move but they won't. I would. I was never so glad to get back to GREEN Wisconsin with nice crisp, clean autumn air. I'm darn glad I live here. We don't have wild fires, we don't have earth quakes, we don't have hurricanes, etc, etc... but we can have some pretty brutal winters. Well, I'll take the winter. Wisconsin makes me feel like Dorothy in The Wizard of Oz... _"there's no place like home."_



Careful, some witch will be after your dog....


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 12, 2017)

Montrovant said:


>



Ahem...


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 12, 2017)

Gracie said:


> My van has a runner. It comes in handy for old dogs. Including old human dogs.


I have a running board on the left side of my F-150, but seeing I only date women at least 25 years younger. We're good to go here.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 13, 2017)

Finally confirmed we have everything moved back over to the wife's laptop and I can have my big 17" back.......  
Just finished downgrading it back to Win 8.1 then configuring it to look and act like Windows 7.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 13, 2017)

Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Hossfly's knee rehab,
007's brother-in-law for a full recovery,
Saveliberty in difficult transition, his daughter, and for his brother-in-law and family,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, , SFC Ollie, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 13, 2017)

Good Wednesday morning!  ))


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 13, 2017)

I found another food that my rabbit loves.  It is called Wild Harvest Natural Treat Mix.  He loves this stuff as much as he loves carrots!  I have to get him some more.  The only problem is it only comes in a tiny little bag.  My rabbit needs a BIG bag of this stuff!


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 13, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I found another food that my rabbit loves.  It is called Wild Harvest Natural Treat Mix.  He loves this stuff as much as he loves carrots!  I have to get him some more.  The only problem is it only comes in a tiny little bag.  My rabbit needs a BIG bag of this stuff!



The mini doxie who is in our care until early December doesn't like hard treats much, and at her age I worry about her damaging, even breaking her teeth.  Plus because she was so overweight when we got her, and I have her down to an ideal weight now, I am reluctant to give her much in the way of calories for treats.  So I found some grain free 'petite treats' at Amazon--soft mini bites made of lamp, apples, and cinnamon and just 4 calories each.  And she prefers those to all others.

It really takes so little to make them happy.

I've never had a pet rabbit, but I imagine being overweight is not likely with a rabbit?  Anyhow it is fun to make them happy.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I found another food that my rabbit loves.  It is called Wild Harvest Natural Treat Mix.  He loves this stuff as much as he loves carrots!  I have to get him some more.  The only problem is it only comes in a tiny little bag.  My rabbit needs a BIG bag of this stuff!
> ...



No, he's not overweight.  The snack is only seeds and things like that.  I only give him a handful once or twice a day, and he gets his carrots or some other fruit or vegetable and his every day food.  The bags of snacks are just so small.  There aren't very many servings in there.  My rabbit is big.  Lol.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 13, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Yeah, I was looking for something else at Amazon so looked at those treats.  Looks like the largest bag is 3 ounces and rather expensive.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



It is expensive, but it's the only thing I've found that he REALLY loves.  He is pretty picky.  He loves chocolate too, but he can't have that!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 13, 2017)

I had a couple of Dove chocolates that someone gave me that I had put on the little side table next to my couch, and I had put some papers on top of them and had forgotten they were there, and the rabbit sniffed his way to them, and he was like leaning over the arm of the couch and eating them off the table, wrappers and all!  He totally sniffed them out.  I had to be quick and grab them up before he tried to run away with one!


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 13, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I had a couple of Dove chocolates that someone gave me that I had put on the little side table next to my couch, and I had put some papers on top of them and had forgotten they were there, and the rabbit sniffed his way to them, and he was like leaning over the arm of the couch and eating them off the table, wrappers and all!  He totally sniffed them out.  I had to be quick and grab them up before he tried to run away with one!



Yes, most dogs also love chocolate but it is toxic to them and can be deadly.  Does your bunny know you?  Is he affectionate?


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I had a couple of Dove chocolates that someone gave me that I had put on the little side table next to my couch, and I had put some papers on top of them and had forgotten they were there, and the rabbit sniffed his way to them, and he was like leaning over the arm of the couch and eating them off the table, wrappers and all!  He totally sniffed them out.  I had to be quick and grab them up before he tried to run away with one!
> ...



Yes, he is very affectionate.  He loves pats.  He will get on the back of the couch and snuggle his head into mine sometimes.  He at least knows that I'm the one who feeds him and takes care of him.  He runs around me in circles and trips me whenever he wants something.  Lol.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I found another food that my rabbit loves.  It is called Wild Harvest Natural Treat Mix.  He loves this stuff as much as he loves carrots!  I have to get him some more.  The only problem is it only comes in a tiny little bag.  My rabbit needs a BIG bag of this stuff!
> ...



You give the dog you are taking care of lamps to eat?


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 13, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



LOL. . .darn autocorrect.  Lamb. . .I give her lamb. . .


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 13, 2017)

I called up Kobo support about my ereader, which I bought about a month ago and stopped working perhaps a week ago.  After about an hour on the phone, between hold and speaking to a nice gentleman with an Indian accent, I was eventually told, "Well, your reader appears to be broken.  Sorry, nothing we can do, you'll have to buy a new one."  Not entirely unexpected, but also far from the best customer support I've ever experienced.

I got the battery I ordered for my old Kindle today.  I plugged it in, but it didn't fix the problem.  I may, at some point, take the whole Kindle apart and put it back together, just on the off chance that fixes the issue.

I also got the open-box Kindle 4 I ordered today.  Unlike the other ereaders, this one seems to be working fine.  I charged it up, I put a few books on it with Calibre, and I've started reading one of the books.  My first impression is that the Kindle keyboard is actually a bit more comfortable, but not enormously so.  I had no issues putting books on the device, it looks just fine, and has page turn buttons on both the left and right side, so that I can comfortably hold it in either hand.  

If nothing goes wrong with this Kindle, I will probably give up on using any other brand of ereader.  I had the first Kindle for 6-7 years, which doesn't seem bad for an electronic device that I used almost every day, and dropped onto concrete on more than one occasion.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 13, 2017)

Waiting to hear back from the latest postal interview.  Only 25 hours a week, but it is a good base pay and I basically run the counter by myself in a small town.  I can get Obamcare and use the rest of the week to landscape.  Home by 1:15pm every day.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 13, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> We just got back home.  Power was only out two days.  No major damage to our home or Sherry's Mom's place.  We got off very lucky.  We'll tell you more later.  Doing the clean up now.



We really dodged a bullet. Even as the storm was making landfall in Naples, they were still predicting it would scoot up the coast and nail us. We are about an hour north of Tampa on the Nature Coast, and they were showing the eye going right over us. My Mom's power went out at 11:30pm Sunday night, but thankfully came back on Monday just before 6pm. Since she couldn't use her electric powered oxygen concentrator, the neighbor's with a generator were kind enough to keep her 2 batteries charged for her portable concentrator. WQ spent a good part of yesterday cleaning up all the downed limbs in her yard. Afterwards, he changed into his thong and did laps in the pool. Power at our house came back on yesterday afternoon. I threw out what was left in the fridge and took the opportunity to give it a good scrubbing inside from top to bottom. WQ spent today cleaning up our yard. Some people in the area still don't have power, but most are expected to have it restored by the weekend. WQ's family lives near Lakeland, and they had some minimal damage, and most of them have power back. The storm ended up shifting closer to them, and they were harder hit since they were to the East of the eye. All in all, we feel blessed to be safe and sound. We appreciate all of the good thoughts sent our way.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 13, 2017)

Sherry said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > We just got back home.  Power was only out two days.  No major damage to our home or Sherry's Mom's place.  We got off very lucky.  We'll tell you more later.  Doing the clean up now.
> ...


----------



## Sherry (Sep 13, 2017)

Rock that mullet.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 14, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



I don't know what happened to my post re this I posted earlier this evening.  But I said that I did pause a bit when Sherry got to the thong in her adventure recap.     But I did move on and was glad to hear from WQ and Sherry that they and their loved ones were bent a bit but not broken in the storm.  And that goes for our Alabama and Georgia peeps too and those on or near the other side of the Gulf coast still digging out from Harvey.

Also sending positive vibes to saveliberty with hopes for a good outcome in his employment adventures. 

Otherwise, how about we all shoot for a couple of uneventful weeks?


----------



## Kat (Sep 14, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...





How about the rest of the year??


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 14, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



Nice tan, WQ!


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 14, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


Power outage?  We were out for a couple of hours just after lunch then Comcast went down until around 11 PM.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 14, 2017)

Finally!  The Home Rehab Physical Therapist released me yesterday and today I'll see the doctor who did the surgery. Five weeks of PT and I'm ready to roll and get out of the house. I'll find out today if I need the two weeks of outpatient therapy. I've been able to sleep the past couple days and only have to get up 1 or 2 times a night to walk a little. I was getting up 12-87 times a night to walk. Also, I have lost 18 pounds of hog fat since July 28, down to 180. I certainly appreciate everybody's well wishes. Miss Foxfyre , you can remove me from your list in order to make room for some other poor soul in need.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 14, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



Really?  No power outage here and no interruption in Comcast last night for us. Must have just been in a very small area.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 14, 2017)

Kinda sappy...but what the hell.  


The First Cut Is The Deepest by user183852791


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 14, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Finally!  The Home Rehab Physical Therapist released me yesterday and today I'll see the doctor who did the surgery. Five weeks of PT and I'm ready to roll and get out of the house. I'll find out today if I need the two weeks of outpatient therapy. I've been able to sleep the past couple days and only have to get up 1 or 2 times a night to walk a little. I was getting up 12-87 times a night to walk. Also, I have lost 18 pounds of hog fat since July 28, down to 180. I certainly appreciate everybody's well wishes. Miss Foxfyre , you can remove me from your list in order to make room for some other poor soul in need.



Happy to take you off the list Hossfly and will put you right back on as needed.  Sounds like you're pretty much back to normal.  I would like to lose about 20 pounds myself but don't want to have surgery to do it.   Maybe just some extra time on the treadmill. . . .


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 14, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Kinda sappy...but what the hell.
> 
> 
> The First Cut Is The Deepest by user183852791



Love it!


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 14, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


May have been our block and some of the surrounding blocks, the power company showed up at the next door neighbors and were working in their back yard.  They probably have a transformer back there, the cable problem might have been related.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 14, 2017)

ChrisL said:


>



Um, today is Thursday......


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 14, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Oops!    Rough week for me I guess.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 14, 2017)

We got back from the docs office, this morning.

His blood blisters are starting to heal and he is getting much better. 
Me -I'm going to catch up on some much needed rest.
Talk with you all tomorrow morning.

It sounds like everyone is doing fine after all our trials and tribulations. 
So happy to hear it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 14, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



You have to get up pretty early in the morning to fool Montrovant


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 14, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Well.....I usually don't log on here until at least 10:00 AM on weekdays, so not THAT early.


----------



## 007 (Sep 14, 2017)

Gracie said:


> What part of Wisconsin are you in? It sounds lovely.


I'm in the SW corner of Wisco, right on the Wisconsin River.


----------



## 007 (Sep 14, 2017)

peach174 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > My nephew's latest toy... you need a friggin' step ladder to get in it...
> ...


That one is an F-350, ton, and it does have side steps, they're electric and come out when you open the door. Still quite a leap just to get up on the step.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 15, 2017)

Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
007's brother-in-law for a full recovery,
Saveliberty in difficult transition, his daughter, and for his brother-in-law and family,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, , SFC Ollie, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

_Sunset at Palm Island, Florida_


----------



## Kat (Sep 15, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for
> 
> ...





Opps Foxy. As beautiful as it is that pic had malware.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 15, 2017)

Last night we had t-storms moving though, the power went out follow a millisecond by a flash and thunder.  
Foxy, I'm willing to bet you lost power this time also.........  Did look longingly across the valley at the lovely sight of Rio Rancho lit up.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 15, 2017)

Kat said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys.
> ...



Really?  I have great virus protection and it didn't object to it.  Running a Malwarebytes scan though as a precaution.

Edit:  Scans completed and the only thing that turned up was that annoying Pup.optional malware that seems to be everywhere these days.  Malwarebytes founds four infections of that and removed them.  It now scans clean.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 15, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Last night we had t-storms moving though, the power went out follow a millisecond by a flash and thunder.
> Foxy, I'm willing to bet you lost power this time also.........  Did look longingly across the valley at the lovely sight of Rio Rancho lit up.........



We did get extremely brief power interruption in two lighting flashes but didn't lose power.  Knocked our wifi and cable out very briefly but both quickly rebooted.


----------



## 007 (Sep 15, 2017)

Just bought an Agri-Fab lawn sweeper. I've tried raking and burning leaves in the Fall, but it's just way too big of a job, it takes days and days. Now I can clean up the leaves and never have to get off the John Deere.

After a bunch of research I decided on this one...

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00B7E75VU/?tag=ff0d01-20


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 15, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Last night we had t-storms moving though, the power went out follow a millisecond by a flash and thunder.
> ...


I'm on the wrong side of Wyoming..........


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 15, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Well, being on your side of Wyoming used to put you in the wrong highschool district--our side is in the La Cueva district and your side I think in the Del Norte district.  That may have changed recently though.  I suspect there is probably a vulnerability to electrical disruption in a small area over there that doesn't exist so much in our area?  Our utilities are all underground here.  Don't know if that is the case everywhere though.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 15, 2017)

My latest project


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 15, 2017)

Main landing area is 94 square feet.  I put in all the plants too, except the large hydrangea.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 15, 2017)

That's  beautiful.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 15, 2017)

peach174 said:


> That's  beautiful.



It would be even better looking if not for the temporary soaker hoses I have running through the beds.  Hate to see over a thousand dollars in plants die for lack of water.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 15, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Hey peach174 , how is Mr. P doing?
> ...


There's a thing called trauma blisters.  I had to look it up when my partner broke his ankle last year.  They occur as collateral damage to the soft tissue surrounding broken bones and such.  Pretty gnarly!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 15, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Main landing area is 94 square feet.  I put in all the plants too, except the large hydrangea.



I can't see it.  Just shows


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 15, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Last Tue. Mr. P walked too much, which caused 2 to 3 inch wide blood blisters all around his ankle and heel. He can't feel his legs very well due to the M.S.
> When he took his morning shower on Wed. we found them.
> I drained it and bandaged it up temporarily, because he was seeing our reg. Dr. at 9:00 a.m.
> He sent him to a skin wound specialist which he saw last Fri. and again this Mon.
> ...


Honey is a natural antibiotic, too.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 15, 2017)

Just stopping by to catch up.  Everyone seems to have weathered (pun intended) their recent adventures well enough.  Nothing spectacular here, but I wish we could go one day without rain.  
My partner's cat ran away last weekend.  We stopped at the grocery store and she jumped out of the car.  I might have been able to coax her back but two well-meaning guys saw her jump and decided to "help" catch her.  Strangers freaked her out and she took off into the nearest patch of woods.  I've filed a lost cat report with the local shelter and hope she shows up.  She's quite old, at least 10 or more, and is strictly an indoor kitty.
I visited the local truss manufacturer and am going to order my barn trusses from them.  It costs more up front than if I built them myself, but I'm about timed out for this season.  Plus, I won't have to fight constantly with the partner about how to put these things together.  Sometimes, you value your time enough to hire an expert to do something for you...that's the case here.
I've gotta get back to work.  I have a few goals before I head back to Willow.  I want to be moved up there by the end of this month.
Miss y'all and hope to have more time shortly.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 15, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> My latest project



Are you working on an ?  :P


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2017)

Here is a picture of my pepper plant.  See the pepper?  It's the only one I have so far.  It looks like it is starting to produce a lot more now though.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2017)

Happy Friday!  (It is Friday, right?)


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Main landing area is 94 square feet.  I put in all the plants too, except the large hydrangea.
> ...



Me neither.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 15, 2017)

Happy Friday Dance


----------



## Gracie (Sep 15, 2017)

I guess my phone didn't work, so...I'll try again:

I needed a dose of dog today, so I went and got Casey to hug and play with...and I wanted y'all to see his pancake paws compared to my hand, lol.





Surrounded by the babies I get for him at the thrift shop





Pancake paw! When he is standing up, it spreads out flattened like a pancake. He weighs 88 lbs!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I guess my phone didn't work, so...I'll try again:
> 
> I needed a dose of dog today, so I went and got Casey to hug and play with...and I wanted y'all to see his pancake paws compared to my hand, lol.
> 
> ...



Awww.  He is a big baby.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 15, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Happy Friday Dance



I couldn't tell but this could be the same gal who has been on AGT this season--very similar choreographed exercises with her dog.


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 15, 2017)

I'll be out of pocket most of tomorrow everybody.  Hombre and I are going to a memorial service in Colorado Springs tomorrow afternoon and will be out of here at 0-dark-thirty in the morning.  I may be able to check in a bit tomorrow night but otherwise sometime late Sunday afternoon.

So hold the fort and play nice.

Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
007's brother-in-law for a full recovery,
Saveliberty in difficult transition, his daughter, and for his brother-in-law and family,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, , SFC Ollie, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 16, 2017)

I resized the images, does this help Foxfyre?


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Montrovant (Sep 16, 2017)

saveliberty said:


>



You are the [.IMG] master, save!


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 16, 2017)

Sheesh, what's up with images on the site?  I get an IMG tag after a tongue-out emoji?


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 16, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> I resized the images, does this help Foxfyre?


Only


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 16, 2017)

Discovered a very dangerous place to go in Albuquerque.........  Thunderbird Supply Co........


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 16, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I resized the images, does this help Foxfyre?
> ...



Apparently iphone4 to USMB is an issue.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 16, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Apples to oranges.......


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 17, 2017)

Ride for the Fallen stopped by Doc's yesterday on their Poker Run at noon, there were 8 people at the bar. A half hour later, there were 80. I brought in 2 additional bartenders and handled security myself. It was a well behaved bunch except for the guy who complained a lot when his head hit the top of the door frame on his way in. The guy must have been 7'3". We had 52 bikes and 4 support vehicles show up within 2 minutes. We handled the onslaught without a hitch other than a slightly bruised head.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 17, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> I resized the images, does this help Foxfyre?



No.  Sorry.  And it doesn't show any coding at all for images when I quote you.  Strange.


----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 17, 2017)

I have a cold starting, I feel sick. It sucks.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 17, 2017)

drifter said:


> I have a cold starting, I feel sick. It sucks.


----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 17, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I have a cold starting, I feel sick. It sucks.



Exactly.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 17, 2017)

The wife decided she wanted a drive today so headed south on Rte 337 (east side of the mountains), stopped at the Salinas Pueblo Missions National Monument because we were desperately looking for a bathroom........  There was a trail sign the read; "Respect the rattlesnake's privacy, stay on the trail"..........
Very cool stop, glad we did, the ruins were awesome. 











Finally made it down to Mountainair then west on Rte 60, northwest on Rte 47 up to Belen and stopped at Los Lunas for lunch.  I still really like Los Lunas.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 17, 2017)

I think things may be better now. I feel..different. So does MrG. Not sure what it all means, but it's not a negative.

We have turned down one apartment management job since being here...and just today, we declined running a B&B as innkeepers. The apartment job was here. The B&B was..drumroll..at home. The beach. I am surprised I didn't want it. After all..this is what I wanted. To go home. At least, its what I THOUGHT I wanted. After some sleepless nights the past few days, it finally dawned on me. We don't want a job. We are retired and falling apart physically. Going back into the hospitality business is NOT something we had in mind. The B&B was tempting, I cannot deny that. But, it would be a lot of work. And cooking. Heavy pots and pans. 10 rooms over our heads full of people wanting stuff at all hours. It would be like managing a motel...where you are stuck there 24/7. We can't do it. Oh, we could, but it would probably kill us sooner rather than later.

So, today was enlightenment day. We declined The Beach. Home. When karma drew her last breath, The Beach died along with her. And a major part of my heart. I finally have let it go. We were blessed with 30 years of living on the coast, listening to waves break, gulls cry, foghorn wail, perfect weather. But now, it is time to spend our remaining years as Forest Folk. 4 Seasons. Extreme weather for each season. Raccoons chatting with me at the window, tree squirrels begging for food on the porch, neighbor cats and dogs coming over to visit, new friends I have made here. And....no more stress worrying. 

I love my own room. MrG has his own room. We are warm, dry, keep our section of the house neat and clean, have a kitchen to cook in, can come and go as we please, have new docs, and in general...are semi normal again after a year of stress, pain, sorrow, sadness, doubt, anger, distress, homelessness. I think...fingers crossed...the bad days are now over. I hope.

Now, we wait for housing here that will be our very own. 2 year wait...but at least we are comfortable while waiting. Tomorrow IS another day and it looks better than it has in a long long LONG time.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 17, 2017)

drifter said:


> I have a cold starting, I feel sick. It sucks.



Sending well thoughts.

We arrived back home early afternoon but after picking up our resident doxie, visiting with my aunt a bit, and then unloading and unpacking I am pretty well zonked.  We aren't as young as we used to be and going to Colorado Springs and back in 30 hours or so just isn't all that easy anymore.  No changes in the vigil list that I know of except for Drifter's impending cold.  So I'll catch up tomorrow everybody and will wish all a good night.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 18, 2017)

drifter drink A LOT OF HOT GREEN TEA. Pee it out (the cold).


----------



## Gracie (Sep 18, 2017)

Was browsing Pinterest and stumbled across this one..which made me think of ChrisL 

Titled:

*I Haz Bunnies*







I might give this a try on an end table. Maybe. Or...a wooden small vanity box.


----------



## Toro (Sep 18, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I think things may be better now. I feel..different. So does MrG. Not sure what it all means, but it's not a negative.
> 
> We have turned down one apartment management job since being here...and just today, we declined running a B&B as innkeepers. The apartment job was here. The B&B was..drumroll..at home. The beach. I am surprised I didn't want it. After all..this is what I wanted. To go home. At least, its what I THOUGHT I wanted. After some sleepless nights the past few days, it finally dawned on me. We don't want a job. We are retired and falling apart physically. Going back into the hospitality business is NOT something we had in mind. The B&B was tempting, I cannot deny that. But, it would be a lot of work. And cooking. Heavy pots and pans. 10 rooms over our heads full of people wanting stuff at all hours. It would be like managing a motel...where you are stuck there 24/7. We can't do it. Oh, we could, but it would probably kill us sooner rather than later.
> 
> ...



I hope everything works out for you, Gracie.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 18, 2017)

Thanks Toro. I hope so too. One thing I learned...I'm tougher than I thought I was. Its been a really REALLY rough ride at our ages.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 18, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Was browsing Pinterest and stumbled across this one..which made me think of ChrisL
> 
> Titled:
> 
> ...



That is so cute!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 18, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...





Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I resized the images, does this help Foxfyre?
> ...



I can see them just fine now.  I wonder if it has something to do with having different browsers running?  I'm using Chrome.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 18, 2017)

drifter said:


> I have a cold starting, I feel sick. It sucks.



Get better soon!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 18, 2017)

There is a little list of "latest threads" below the thread now.  I don't think I care for this new feature.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 18, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I think things may be better now. I feel..different. So does MrG. Not sure what it all means, but it's not a negative.
> 
> We have turned down one apartment management job since being here...and just today, we declined running a B&B as innkeepers. The apartment job was here. The B&B was..drumroll..at home. The beach. I am surprised I didn't want it. After all..this is what I wanted. To go home. At least, its what I THOUGHT I wanted. After some sleepless nights the past few days, it finally dawned on me. We don't want a job. We are retired and falling apart physically. Going back into the hospitality business is NOT something we had in mind. The B&B was tempting, I cannot deny that. But, it would be a lot of work. And cooking. Heavy pots and pans. 10 rooms over our heads full of people wanting stuff at all hours. It would be like managing a motel...where you are stuck there 24/7. We can't do it. Oh, we could, but it would probably kill us sooner rather than later.
> 
> ...



Nice to hear you are feeling better about things and keeping a positive attitude.    I hope you and Mr. G get your own place soon.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 18, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I use silver and turquoise..........  Chrome can stay on my vehicles..........


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 18, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I use Chrome for most stuff too, including USMB, but I still just see an [img ] with no coding.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 18, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> There is a little list of "latest threads" below the thread now.  I don't think I care for this new feature.



I saw that and though it isn't really a problem, I agree.  Just takes up space on and clutters up the page.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 18, 2017)

Toro said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I think things may be better now. I feel..different. So does MrG. Not sure what it all means, but it's not a negative.
> ...



Good to see you dropping in the Coffee Shop Toro.  You ought to do that more often.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 18, 2017)

ChrisL said:


>


What's this "Saturday, Monday" stuff?  It does sound vaguely familiar but I just can't seem to place it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 18, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I think things may be better now. I feel..different. So does MrG. Not sure what it all means, but it's not a negative.
> 
> We have turned down one apartment management job since being here...and just today, we declined running a B&B as innkeepers. The apartment job was here. The B&B was..drumroll..at home. The beach. I am surprised I didn't want it. After all..this is what I wanted. To go home. At least, its what I THOUGHT I wanted. After some sleepless nights the past few days, it finally dawned on me. We don't want a job. We are retired and falling apart physically. Going back into the hospitality business is NOT something we had in mind. The B&B was tempting, I cannot deny that. But, it would be a lot of work. And cooking. Heavy pots and pans. 10 rooms over our heads full of people wanting stuff at all hours. It would be like managing a motel...where you are stuck there 24/7. We can't do it. Oh, we could, but it would probably kill us sooner rather than later.
> 
> ...



You have two rooms now?  At least that is an improvement.  I usually apply a version of the "Serenity Prayer" to these things.  We change what can be changed as we can, make the best of what we cannot change, and pray that we know which of these is best to do.

A form of contentment now is a good thing.  And I trust that as events unfold for all of us, we will make the best choices for us.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 18, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Toro's in the CS?  Secure all breakables!!!!!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 18, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



That is Steve Harvey who announced the wrong person as the winner of Ms. Universe.  Lol.  

Steve Harvey Accidentally Names the Wrong Winner of Miss Universe: Watch


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 18, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > There is a little list of "latest threads" below the thread now.  I don't think I care for this new feature.
> ...



When I first replied to a post this morning, it was there, and I was wondering what was going on.  Lol.  Until I scrolled up, I thought it had taken me to another page or something.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 18, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Welp, that joke fell flat.........  I know who Steve Harvey is.......  I was referring to different days of the week that all tend to blend and become one when one is "retired".


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 18, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Oops!  Sorry.  I misunderstood your post.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 18, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I've tried Firefox and Opera and IE, and I see just [IMG ] as well.  Well, in IE there is also an X.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 18, 2017)

Stuck at home for most of the day.  Mrs. Liberty dropped her phone in the toilet a week or so ago.  It simply is not functioning in a consistent manner, so I paid $200 in a phone plan deductible for a replacement.  It was suppose to be here today and someone had to sign for it.  They never showed.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 18, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I've tried Firefox and Opera and IE, and I see just [IMG ] as well.  Well, in IE there is also an X.



Gee I must have military grade photo protection.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 18, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I've tried Firefox and Opera and IE, and I see just [IMG ] as well.  Well, in IE there is also an X.
> ...


Must be feline HISSS encoding........


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 18, 2017)

drifter said:


> I have a cold starting, I feel sick. It sucks.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 18, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 18, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Yeah, that was a big opps.  He is great as MC of "Family Feud" and we have enjoyed his "Little Big Shots" show too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 18, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Stuck at home for most of the day.  Mrs. Liberty dropped her phone in the toilet a week or so ago.  It simply is not functioning in a consistent manner, so I paid $200 in a phone plan deductible for a replacement.  It was suppose to be here today and someone had to sign for it.  They never showed.



That's irritating.  But our deliveries often come late in the afternoon so there is still time.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 18, 2017)

Bought this just over a week ago at the Gallup flea market.






Am working on making a proper leather sheath for it now.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 18, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Bought this just over a week ago at the Gallup flea market.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You bought an [IMG ] at the flea market?

I'm going to go ahead and blame this sight for the IMG issues lately.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 18, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bought this just over a week ago at the Gallup flea market.
> ...


Uummmm, It could be a USMB issue, the image was copied from my Google Album and I can see it perfectly fine.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 18, 2017)

I can't see it either.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 18, 2017)

I'm going to try a couple of images, just to see if they work.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 18, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I'm going to try a couple of images, just to see if they work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can see the pictures, do they show up as [IMG ] for anyone?  There are 2, a bear and a SpongeBob


----------



## Gracie (Sep 18, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I think things may be better now. I feel..different. So does MrG. Not sure what it all means, but it's not a negative.
> ...


Yes...he gave me his office room. Alas, what was in the office room is now in MrGs room so he lost half of his room. Still, I blocked off that half with drapes, so...it can't be seen. 
Housemate just flat out refuses to get rid of his hoarded stuff. BUT....I talked him in to removing the Shagalicious 1970-never-been-cleaned rugs from the hallway, hallway bathroom, dining room and den. Now I have to harass him about the living room. Underneath is the most beautiful hardwood floors! And, this coming saturday, new linoleum in the hallway bathroom and kitchen. So, I am making progress with him, albeit very slowly.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 18, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I'm going to try a couple of images, just to see if they work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see them fine. 
I just realized, Save's pictures were from his iphone mine were from my Android phone..........


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 18, 2017)

How about now?


----------



## Gracie (Sep 18, 2017)

Me wants that knife.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 18, 2017)

Meanwhile...I just took pics. Looking UP from my view in the yard on what I see every day. Can't complain.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 18, 2017)

And this is my itty bitty bedroom. But..its all mine, so no complaints here either


----------



## Kat (Sep 18, 2017)

Gracie said:


> And this is my itty bitty bedroom. But..its all mine, so no complaints here either




You never fail to do the best with what you have!! Looks great!!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 18, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Me wants that knife.


Buy your own......


----------



## Ridgerunner (Sep 18, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Good to see you *dropping* in the Coffee Shop Toro. You ought to do that more often.



Toro droppings...


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 18, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good to see you *dropping* in the Coffee Shop Toro. You ought to do that more often.
> ...


I don't think so. No peanuts in it.


----------



## Kat (Sep 18, 2017)

That's gross.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Sep 18, 2017)

Kat said:


> That's gross.



To some folks it smell like money...


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 18, 2017)

Kat said:


> That's gross.


Just be glad you weren't born in the 1800s, crossing the Great American Desert............


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 18, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I think things may be better now. I feel..different. So does MrG. Not sure what it all means, but it's not a negative.
> 
> We have turned down one apartment management job since being here...and just today, we declined running a B&B as innkeepers. The apartment job was here. The B&B was..drumroll..at home. The beach. I am surprised I didn't want it. After all..this is what I wanted. To go home. At least, its what I THOUGHT I wanted. After some sleepless nights the past few days, it finally dawned on me. We don't want a job. We are retired and falling apart physically. Going back into the hospitality business is NOT something we had in mind. The B&B was tempting, I cannot deny that. But, it would be a lot of work. And cooking. Heavy pots and pans. 10 rooms over our heads full of people wanting stuff at all hours. It would be like managing a motel...where you are stuck there 24/7. We can't do it. Oh, we could, but it would probably kill us sooner rather than later.
> 
> ...


I'm not particularly religious, but I have always liked this "poem":



No one here has ever doubted your courage, Gracie.  And you've demonstrated immeasurable serenity accepting so much in your life.  But I do believe you have found your wisdom.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 18, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to try a couple of images, just to see if they work.
> ...


Both work for me, but the others remain


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 18, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Meanwhile...I just took pics. Looking UP from my view in the yard on what I see every day. Can't complain.


The trees will talk to you, if you listen.  I love the forest monologue around here, and the angry moaning when the wind gets rough.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 18, 2017)

I can't stay long, my partner is mucking around with the electricity again.  I'm getting ready to hire a professional, but my passive-aggressive, a-hole partner would only have to screw it up because _no one_ does anything well enough for him to leave it alone.  This gets frustrating...
The weather remains shitty here.  It's raining again (still) and I will have to go out and take care of some things.  I fired up the wood burning stove for the first time this summer/fall, so drying out and warming up will be fairly pleasant.  The partner hacked up a couple of trees last week at the bottom of the hill and I have to figure out how to get the wood up to the splitter so I can make firewood out of it.  I'll need loads of firewood this winter, living here full time.
More later, my battery will fail soon.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 18, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> How about now?



Still [IMG ] for me.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 18, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > That's gross.
> ...



This I can see just fine.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 18, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



Can you see it now?


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 18, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to try a couple of images, just to see if they work.
> ...



Nope I can see the photos just fine and also the coding when I reply to your post.  On Save's photos though I only see [img ] on the post and no coding at all.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 18, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Yep, saw it there.  I wonder what, exactly, the disconnect is.  I have a little bit of computer knowledge, but not enough in this instance.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 18, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Me too. Sometimes I will post a picture and next time I go to that post it will show 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cleaning out Windows junk files and Internet junk files using System Mechanic usually clears up the problem.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 18, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > That's gross.
> ...



Is that the famous Cow Patty?


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 18, 2017)

To be honest, I am feeling a bit defeated.  Unemployment benefits end in five weeks, the landscape season is winding down, my FB page for the business is not generating work yet, apparently there is an Obamacare window that has ended meaning no coverage this year and no word on the postal job.  Sigh...

Still, I try to do a few positive things each day and hopefully good changes are almost here.


----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 18, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> To be honest, I am feeling a bit defeated.  Unemployment benefits end in five weeks, the landscape season is winding down, my FB page for the business is not generating work yet, apparently there is an Obamacare window that has ended meaning no coverage this year and no word on the postal job.  Sigh...
> 
> Still, I try to do a few positive things each day and hopefully good changes are almost here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 18, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Yes, and how interesting.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 18, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> To be honest, I am feeling a bit defeated.  Unemployment benefits end in five weeks, the landscape season is winding down, my FB page for the business is not generating work yet, apparently there is an Obamacare window that has ended meaning no coverage this year and no word on the postal job.  Sigh...
> 
> Still, I try to do a few positive things each day and hopefully good changes are almost here.



The universe almost never works on our preferred schedule, but sending all possible positive vibes and prayers your way.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 18, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 19, 2017)

Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
007's brother-in-law for a full recovery,
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Mr. Kat for healing and wellness,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, SFC Ollie, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 19, 2017)

Neighbor came by a few hours ago and said at noon today, a bear was walking along the roadway in front of our houses, just meandering along. Said it looked about a year old and since bears keep their cubs with them at least 2 years, that means mama was not too far away. Noon time. Bear. House. Not a good mix. What if I was walking over to get Casey and came face to face with it? Still, no complaints cuz this is their turf we have to share with them. I'll just be very LOUD and NOISY walking now 

And I wish I would have seen it pass by. From a distance of course. :


----------



## Gracie (Sep 19, 2017)

I went googling. Found this pic of bears someone 3 blocks over took recently.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 19, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I went googling. Found this pic of bears someone 3 blocks over took recently.



Weird, not a dumpster in sight.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 19, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Neighbor came by a few hours ago and said at noon today, a bear was walking along the roadway in front of our houses, just meandering along. Said it looked about a year old and since bears keep their cubs with them at least 2 years, that means mama was not too far away. Noon time. Bear. House. Not a good mix. What if I was walking over to get Casey and came face to face with it? Still, no complaints cuz this is their turf we have to share with them. I'll just be very LOUD and NOISY walking now
> 
> And I wish I would have seen it pass by. From a distance of course. :



Even loud and noisy isn't all that helpful if you encounter a mama with cubs.  Just be really aware and careful.

When we lived up on the mountain, we would at times find 10-inch bear tracks just off our front deck.  Gives you pause for thought.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 19, 2017)

And good morning all.  A beautiful windless sunny day in New Mexico--definitely fall is in the air in the early mornings now and the days are mostly skies so blue they almost hurt your eyes to look at them with occasional fluffy white clouds for artistic effect.  The aspens are turning on the mountain and the chamisa is blooming and slowly the color is coming into the cottonwoods, oak, and maples etc. here in town.  I love, love, love fall in New Mexico.  By far my favorite season.

We will spend part of my birthday today taking Aunt Betty to the cemetery to decorate my Uncle Ed's grave--yesterday was the 1 year anniversary of his passing. And then we will take her to lunch I think at the Black Angus today.  All labors of love.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 19, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> And good morning all.  A beautiful windless sunny day in New Mexico--definitely fall is in the air in the early mornings now and the days are mostly skies so blue they almost hurt your eyes to look at them with occasional fluffy white clouds for artistic effect.  The aspens are turning on the mountain and the chamisa is blooming and slowly the color is coming into the cottonwoods, oak, and maples etc. here in town.  I love, love, love fall in New Mexico.  By far my favorite season.
> 
> We will spend part of my birthday today taking Aunt Betty to the cemetery to decorate my Uncle Ed's grave--yesterday was the 1 year anniversary of his passing. And then we will take her to lunch I think at the Black Angus today.  All labors of love.



HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 19, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And good morning all.  A beautiful windless sunny day in New Mexico--definitely fall is in the air in the early mornings now and the days are mostly skies so blue they almost hurt your eyes to look at them with occasional fluffy white clouds for artistic effect.  The aspens are turning on the mountain and the chamisa is blooming and slowly the color is coming into the cottonwoods, oak, and maples etc. here in town.  I love, love, love fall in New Mexico.  By far my favorite season.
> ...



Thank you.   You don't know how accurate that is.  When we reach a certain age, we have to notify the fire department before we can light the birthday cake.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Sep 19, 2017)

I went googling. Found this pic of bears someone 3 blocks over took recently. 





Click to expand...
Weird, not a dumpster in sight.

Nor a picinic basket...

Happy Birthday Foxy...


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 19, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> I went googling. Found this pic of bears someone 3 blocks over took recently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 19, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> And good morning all.  A beautiful windless sunny day in New Mexico--definitely fall is in the air in the early mornings now and the days are mostly skies so blue they almost hurt your eyes to look at them with occasional fluffy white clouds for artistic effect.  The aspens are turning on the mountain and the chamisa is blooming and slowly the color is coming into the cottonwoods, oak, and maples etc. here in town.  I love, love, love fall in New Mexico.  By far my favorite season.
> 
> We will spend part of my birthday today taking Aunt Betty to the cemetery to decorate my Uncle Ed's grave--yesterday was the 1 year anniversary of his passing. And then we will take her to lunch I think at the Black Angus today.  All labors of love.



Happy birthday Mama Fox!


----------



## Gracie (Sep 19, 2017)

Happy Birthday FoxFyre!!


----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## ricechickie (Sep 19, 2017)

Happy birthday, Foxfyre!


----------



## ricechickie (Sep 19, 2017)

I am tired.  Those little children are energy vampires.  Beginning our second full week of school, and they are learning, but it takes time.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 19, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


THAT I see!


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 19, 2017)

I need birthday singers....


----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 19, 2017)

I wish I had some cake


----------



## danielpalos (Sep 19, 2017)

any women want to be my enemy, so i can keep you closer than my girl friends.


----------



## Kat (Sep 19, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> I need birthday singers....


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 20, 2017)

Thanks for the birthday greetings everybody.  It has been a good day.

Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
007's brother-in-law for a full recovery,
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Mr. Kat for healing and wellness,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, SFC Ollie, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

_Noticing pansies are now being offered in area garden centers, a sure sign that summer is coming to an end.  The first day of autumn is Thursday._


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 20, 2017)

Did I miss Ms. Foxy's birthday!?!  So sorry, sweetie.  

Happy belated birthday wishes to you and many, many more.


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 20, 2017)

Oh man!  Take a break and look what you miss!  Our Coffee Shop founder and patron, Foxfyre had a birthday and I was out goofing off.  Well, happy birthday Foxy!  Let's all raise our cups in salute!  And may your remaining birthdays be outnumbered only by the pleasures you have coming your way.

Meanwhile, the calendar says today is the 20th day of September.  Tomorrow would have been Pop's 84th birthday.  And Saturday is the autumnal equinox.  Milestones in the year.  Summer has waned, autumn approaches, the days shorten and life is a wonderful gift.

Already spots of color are appearing in the trees.  On our daily walks Daisy and I are crunching through thin layers of fallen Tulip Poplar leaves. The maples are showing yellow and orange around the fringes.  The second week of October is the prime time for fall foliage in these parts.

The Potters are not off to a barn burning start going 1-2 so far with cross town rival Beaver Local set for Friday night.  Forty years or more ago, when I was in high school, the football team went 4-6 my freshman year, 6-4 as a sophomore, 8-2 as a junior and 9-1 my senior year.  Since then the Mighty Potters have served as a conference doormat.  Basketball is our strong suit, but basketball is considered a minor sport in the upper Ohio River valley.

So we wait for the dead of November to claim some Potter Pride.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 20, 2017)

Update. From Hell.

No apartment here after all. We HAVE to go back. Just not sure when. I guess when they call. The apartments here...there is no way in hell I would rent from those people. I met them 3 times. And each time, they were rude, obnoxious, hateful, and the man cusses and talks worse than MikeTx on a good day. The woman is just awful. So I told them to shove their apartments up their asses. Too bad too, cuz they are really cute. I read reviews on Yelp and should have done that BEFORE applying there. All bad. Same description of the managers. People moving in, then moving out within 2 months due to his mouth and her attitude. Plus, they have a rescue pit bull running loose that bites they said. How the hell can they run an apartment with elderly people with a biting pit bull that could tackle them as they use their walkers? One lady posted that she was going to contact the Elder Abuse hotline because the managers are terrorizing the helpless elderly.

Well, I am not elderly yet, and I damn sure am not helpless. But I could get that way calling that my own forever home..which ain't gonna happen. I can imagine being at their mercy. Oh HAYELL no.

So..back to square one.


----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 20, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Update. From Hell.
> 
> No apartment here after all. We HAVE to go back. Just not sure when. I guess when they call. The apartments here...there is no way in hell I would rent from those people. I met them 3 times. And each time, they were rude, obnoxious, hateful, and the man cusses and talks worse than MikeTx on a good day. The woman is just awful. So I told them to shove their apartments up their asses. Too bad too, cuz they are really cute. I read reviews on Yelp and should have done that BEFORE applying there. All bad. Same description of the managers. People moving in, then moving out within 2 months due to his mouth and her attitude. Plus, they have a rescue pit bull running loose that bites they said. How the hell can they run an apartment with elderly people with a biting pit bull that could tackle them as they use their walkers? One lady posted that she was going to contact the Elder Abuse hotline because the managers are terrorizing the helpless elderly.
> 
> ...



Things will unfold in the right timing for where you are supposed to be. At least right now you are making things work and your room looks real nice.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 20, 2017)

I hope you had an awesome day, Foxy. 

Have some more cake...you can never have too much.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 20, 2017)

Happy Birthday!!!!!


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 21, 2017)

Foxy, I missed your birthday, because I have not logged on for a couple of days. So I hope you had a good one.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 21, 2017)

Happy belated birfday!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 21, 2017)

I've worked out three sheath prototypes so far using leather I already had finally think I've got it with the fourth one.  Considering I've never made anything with leather that's not bad.  Still working on how to finish it out, decorate with a concho, beaded leather cords and possibly dye the leather dark Russet.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 21, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> I need birthday singers....



Well let's look into that next spring when we celebrate your birthday on the day that almost certainly isn't your birthday.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 21, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Update. From Hell.
> 
> No apartment here after all. We HAVE to go back. Just not sure when. I guess when they call. The apartments here...there is no way in hell I would rent from those people. I met them 3 times. And each time, they were rude, obnoxious, hateful, and the man cusses and talks worse than MikeTx on a good day. The woman is just awful. So I told them to shove their apartments up their asses. Too bad too, cuz they are really cute. I read reviews on Yelp and should have done that BEFORE applying there. All bad. Same description of the managers. People moving in, then moving out within 2 months due to his mouth and her attitude. Plus, they have a rescue pit bull running loose that bites they said. How the hell can they run an apartment with elderly people with a biting pit bull that could tackle them as they use their walkers? One lady posted that she was going to contact the Elder Abuse hotline because the managers are terrorizing the helpless elderly.
> 
> ...



I agree with Drifter.  Just stay the course and make of it what you can and things almost always unfold as they should.  I'm older than you are and I'm not elderly either.  Nor do I ever intend to be. 

A couple of weeks ago my Aunt Betty had the interior of her home repainted and we went over to help rehang all her MANY paintings and pictures.  One at the end of the couch and end table was at an awkward angle for Hombre, and the next thing we knew she stepped up on the couch and then onto the end table to position the painting.  My heart was in my mouth but she got down as easily as she got up there.  She will turn 91 later this month though if you met her and didn't know, you would think she is 60's or maybe early 70's.  She intends to live alone, with Sally the Shih tzu, as long as she can.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2017)

Happy Thursday!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2017)

I wonder whatever happened to Esther Moon?  I haven't seen her around here in a while.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2017)

esthermoon, where are you?  We miss you around here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 21, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I wonder whatever happened to Esther Moon?  I haven't seen her around here in a while.



I have missed esthermoon too.  Hope she is okay.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 21, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I need birthday singers....
> ...



Hee hee, I'll never tell....


----------



## Gracie (Sep 21, 2017)

I'm outside on my phone...but wanted to give the news I just got: the apartments at home just called. The paperwork is going to begin next week on us, so we might wind up back home in another month or so!

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Sep 21, 2017)

Upstairs unit, but near the elevator. I don't care. It will be ours[emoji3]

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 21, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I'm outside on my phone...but wanted to give the news I just got: the apartments at home just called. The paperwork is going to begin next week on us, so we might wind up back home in another month or so!
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



Gee, all that ocean and sand and stuff?


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 22, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I'm outside on my phone...but wanted to give the news I just got: the apartments at home just called. The paperwork is going to begin next week on us, so we might wind up back home in another month or so!
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



And if that is what you want, I hope it all goes smoothly.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 22, 2017)

I honestly don't know what I want any more. I will miss Casey something fierce. And the friends I made up here. But...we cannot stay because I look at the broader picture. If one of us dies..we cannot afford to live here alone on just one income. Housemate is adamant on that. He insists on full price even with only one left. There are no other senior low income housings here. Therefore...we have to go where our income can support us. Which is home.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 22, 2017)

The Rotary Club in East Liverpool is an active organization.  A few years ago, they took the weekly spaghetti dinner held at Westgate School, which is adjacent to Patterson Field (home of the Potters) from the Kiwanis.  They serve up scores of plates of spaghetti and salad and crusty bread to football fans every home game.  But tomorrow the Rotary switches cuisine and will serve up bratwurst and pretzels and tankards of lager at the annual Octoberfest held at Thompson Park.

Daisy and I just got back from our afternoon walk there and checked out the preparations.  The crowds are too large to include Daisy tomorrow, but I called Mom and she said she would like to go.  I took Daisy there last year.  But, as she is a French poodle and Octoberfest is a German festival, Daisy spent most of the day surrendering.

There were vendors setting up the usual carnival fare, zeppoli, cotton candy, French fries and apple dumplings.  There was also a big truck fitted out with beer taps all set up to slake the thirst of East Liverpudlians.  Grills ready to serve up brats and burgers were being rolled in place.  An "oompa band" will tune up in the morning.  A livery service is providing a horse drawn carriage to wheel folks around the park drive.

Someone had arranged pumpkins and mums around the base of some of the oaks in the park.  Hay bales and scarecrows decorate the entry.

If you walk through Riverview Cemetery, the city's oldest and grandest burial place, and study the names on the stones, you might as well be reading a telephone directory in London or Edinburgh.  Plenty of AngloSaxon surnames.  But the second most popular names are German.  Wagner, Himmels, Schottensteins and Reitzels are well represented.

But if you drive three miles up the Ohio River to Midland, Pennsylvania you would find Slavic, Czech, Polish and Russian names.  Odd that in this narrow river valley, folks from Central Europe would settle in one town, folks from Northwestern Europe in another.

But we all meet in Bavaria tomorrow at the Rotary Octoberfest.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 22, 2017)

Finally finished the sheath for the knife.  Hope everyone can see it.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 22, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Finally finished the sheath for the knife.  Hope everyone can see it.



IMG IMG.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 22, 2017)

Same here.  I don't even see an IMG--just a circle with a minus through it where the picture is supposed to be.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 22, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Finally finished the sheath for the knife.  Hope everyone can see it.
> ...


Again?  Should we rename you Mr Magoo?


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 22, 2017)

I noticed when I logged out of Google pictures all I could see was IMG, when I logged back in the pictures magically reappeared..........
Unfortunately I have yet to discover how to link the pictures so that they're visible all the time.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 22, 2017)

Trying it this way;


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 22, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Finally finished the sheath for the knife.  Hope everyone can see it.


 
Out of curiosity, try posting one of those photos without using USMB's coding. If you have an address for the photo post it with
 [img ] at the front and [/img ] at the rear.  Don't put the space between the g and the ] though--I have to do it that way to fool the system here. See if that brings it up.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 22, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Trying it this way;



I can see this.  Very nice.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 22, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Finally finished the sheath for the knife.  Hope everyone can see it.
> ...


Not giving me that option.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 22, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Neighbor came by a few hours ago and said at noon today, a bear was walking along the roadway in front of our houses, just meandering along. Said it looked about a year old and since bears keep their cubs with them at least 2 years, that means mama was not too far away. Noon time. Bear. House. Not a good mix. What if I was walking over to get Casey and came face to face with it? Still, no complaints cuz this is their turf we have to share with them. I'll just be very LOUD and NOISY walking now
> 
> And I wish I would have seen it pass by. From a distance of course. :


Loud and noisy is good, just hope that you don't come between mamma and the cub.  Stay aware and you should have no problems.  Oh, yeah, make sure you don't leave garbage out where it can become an attractant.
Yesterday morning, we noticed several airplanes in a row doing "go-arounds".  I thought there might be some bad wind shear.  Turns out there was a bear on the runway!!  After the airport operations folks ran it off, the radio was reporting a bear wandering around South Anchorage neighborhoods.  Probably the same bear...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 22, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> And good morning all.  A beautiful windless sunny day in New Mexico--definitely fall is in the air in the early mornings now and the days are mostly skies so blue they almost hurt your eyes to look at them with occasional fluffy white clouds for artistic effect.  The aspens are turning on the mountain and the chamisa is blooming and slowly the color is coming into the cottonwoods, oak, and maples etc. here in town.  I love, love, love fall in New Mexico.  By far my favorite season.
> 
> We will spend part of my birthday today taking Aunt Betty to the cemetery to decorate my Uncle Ed's grave--yesterday was the 1 year anniversary of his passing. And then we will take her to lunch I think at the Black Angus today.  All labors of love.


Happy Birthday, Foxy!


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 22, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



That's really weird.  I can't see any coding when I quote your post to respond either.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 22, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


But can you see the repost?


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 22, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Yes, I do see it now, and I'll have to say that is some beautiful leather work.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 23, 2017)

Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
007's brother-in-law for a full recovery,
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, Esthermoon, SFC Ollie, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

_The autumn season is upon us:_


----------



## Gracie (Sep 23, 2017)

I saw it before you recoded it. Now I can't.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 23, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> I noticed when I logged out of Google pictures all I could see was IMG, when I logged back in the pictures magically reappeared..........
> Unfortunately I have yet to discover how to link the pictures so that they're visible all the time.


Save the picture to your device and upload from there


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 23, 2017)

I didn't/don't see an image in the repost.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 23, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I noticed when I logged out of Google pictures all I could see was IMG, when I logged back in the pictures magically reappeared..........
> ...


Where's the option to upload?  All I have is the option to link it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 23, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I use Photobucket to upload personal photos I want to post, and then link them from there.  Have never had a problem with this site doing it that way.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 23, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



You can drag a picture from your PC (and, I would guess, other devices) to the reply box.  It then gives you an option for thumbnail or full size.  Or, there's the Upload A File button between Post Reply and More Options...  That seems to work pretty much the same way as drag n drop for pictures.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 23, 2017)

I just saw on twitter, people are predicting the world ends today.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 23, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I haven't tried uploading directly from my PC so I tried it.  You've all read the book or seen the movie "Marley and Me".  Well this is Carly and us:


----------



## peach174 (Sep 23, 2017)

Been very busy taking Mr. P ,to the skin wound doctor every day last week.
It's  looking a lot better. 
Doc sees him again on Monday.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 23, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Been very busy taking Mr. P ,to the skin wound doctor every day last week.
> It's  looking a lot better.
> Doc sees him again on Monday.



So glad you checked in and updated Peach.  I wonder every day and then again running my prayer list at night.  Did the event trigger an MS attack?


----------



## peach174 (Sep 23, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Been very busy taking Mr. P ,to the skin wound doctor every day last week.
> ...



Yes, but so far a light one.


----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 23, 2017)

The weather is changing and it feels nice.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 23, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Well I hate that it triggered anything, but light is better than a bad one.


----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 23, 2017)

Gracie I was going to reply to a thread you were in this morning but can;t remember it's title. I went out for the day and I'm back. Anyway, I was gonna suggest you try this. The edibles are different you can control the level of potency and it might help your in-between time for prescription medicine. 

NorCal Medicine Man.Inc


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 23, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> I just saw on twitter, people are predicting the world ends today.



It did...this is an alternate dimension.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 23, 2017)

drifter said:


> Gracie I was going to reply to a thread you were in this morning but can;t remember it's title. I went out for the day and I'm back. Anyway, I was gonna suggest you try this. The edibles are different you can control the level of potency and it might help your in-between time for prescription medicine.
> 
> NorCal Medicine Man.Inc


Never mind my question in the other thread. As you can see...I found it! lol

Thank you! Will check it out!

Is that you Foxy, and MrFoxy? You look wonderful..both of you! And the doggy? Adorable.


----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 23, 2017)

Gracie said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie I was going to reply to a thread you were in this morning but can;t remember it's title. I went out for the day and I'm back. Anyway, I was gonna suggest you try this. The edibles are different you can control the level of potency and it might help your in-between time for prescription medicine.
> ...



Maybe you should bake brownies with your stash.


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 23, 2017)

Saw IT today glad they didn't mess this up as Hollywood tends to do with King's stuff though there have been some exceptions. Bill Skarsgård was great as Pennywise.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 23, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


I'll have to hunt for that, never seen it,


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 23, 2017)

Went up to Taos today, just got back.  Love that drive......  Well the views if not the drive itself.   If anyone ever decides to go I'd highly recommend stopping at Bent Street Cafe, we make it a point of having lunch there every time we go up.  Did find a hammered copper wrist cuff, he wanted $40 for it, got him down to $15...........


----------



## peach174 (Sep 23, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Yes it is, but tell that to my poor battered and bruised leg ,that he keeps kicking out at each night.  
I miss my dog Gracie, she used to lay her head on his feet ,so that he wasn't able to do it.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 23, 2017)

I miss my Gracie too. 3 days ago was the 4 month mark of Karma passing. And in October, it will be 1 year since Moki died. I lost them all in such a short time frame. Hell, I lost everything in the past year. But losing my furkids? That was the worst. Sigh.


----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 23, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Went up to Taos today, just got back.  Love that drive......  Well the views if not the drive itself.   If anyone ever decides to go I'd highly recommend stopping at Bent Street Cafe, we make it a point of having lunch there every time we go up.  Did find a hammered copper wrist cuff, he wanted $40 for it, got him down to $15...........



I love New Mexico lived in a few cities there.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 24, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


That I don't know...


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 24, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> I just saw on twitter, people are predicting the world ends today.



Well, I made my bed anyway.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 24, 2017)

Gracie said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie I was going to reply to a thread you were in this morning but can;t remember it's title. I went out for the day and I'm back. Anyway, I was gonna suggest you try this. The edibles are different you can control the level of potency and it might help your in-between time for prescription medicine.
> ...



Yep, that's Hombre and me and quasi grand dog Carly.  If all goes according to plan, she will go home with Dana the first week in December.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 24, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I hadn't either but when you click on Reply, you are given a choice of more options.  Click on that and one of the options is upload a file.  Click on that and it takes you to your pictures on your device and uploads whichever one you click on.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 24, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 24, 2017)

It worked.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 24, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> View attachment 151064
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> ...



I can see!  It's a miracle!


----------



## Gracie (Sep 24, 2017)

Well..someone is totally pissed at me. Acquaintence of mine I have known many years just told me (via text) that she wants nothing more to do with me. Which is fine. She has always been a manipulative whiney hypochondriac so its no loss.

However, she got all indignant over something and I wanted your opinions on whether I was "too rude" to her.

All this happened via text. And I shortened it enough so you get the gist without the rest of the bullshit. The red font is what pissed her off.

Her: I just got out of the hospital.
Me: What's wrong?
Her: I have A-Fib.
Me: Are you better now?
Her: My blood pressure is 230/185 and has been for years. My heart was vibrating instead of beating.
Me: MrG has a-fib. He's on warfarin. That is probably what they will put you on.
Her: No, they want to do surgery. 
Me: Surgery is dangerous. If you want to control your BP naturally, maybe try a Paleo Diet? Weight is an issue, I am not trying to be rude.
Her: WE ALL HAVE OUR FLAWS! Even people with bad attitudes like you!!!!!
Me: Do you get defensive when your doc tells you you need to lose weight or do you save that for me?
Her: I will not be friends with you any more. Your tongue is too sharp. My heart cannot take it.
Me: You want me to baby you and I refuse to. If you want to live, you have to get some weight off. It will help your doctors AND you.
Her: I am done with you. Begone.
Me:. Ok. Adios.

Now..this gal weighs 375 lbs and is obese and has been for many years. 

Was I rude in suggesting a paleo diet or ANY diet? Is that having a sharp tongue?


----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 24, 2017)

As part of my effort during recovery from my ankle surgery I started in on a line of high end nutritional products to help  when things were getting dicey job wise. 

In 2.5 months I've lost 30 pounds and taken 40 points of the blood pressure and resting pulse rate. Stepped into 2 pair of dress pants that I havent worn in 25 yrs, got both on but a few more pounds off would make em fit perfect. Suit the wife bought early on fits great. 
Only other dietary change I made was limiting soda from a lot to a little.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 24, 2017)

the evil corp I work for is passing the hat for fellow employees in the affected hurricane zones. This is where I chose to put my money. No politics or  fraud on either end or money of the top, 100 percent goes to where its needed.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 24, 2017)

Got new neighbours downstairs in the flat below me. They have been there a couple of weeks and as far as I can see they are entirely nocturnal. They do not appear to sleep at night, but stay up talking until morning.

THATS JUST GREAT.!

Maybe they are vampires.


----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 24, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Well..someone is totally pissed at me. Acquaintence of mine I have known many years just told me (via text) that she wants nothing more to do with me. Which is fine. She has always been a manipulative whiney hypochondriac so its no loss.
> 
> However, she got all indignant over something and I wanted your opinions on whether I was "too rude" to her.
> 
> ...



I probably would have waited a few days for it to sink in since she just got out of the hospital. But eventually, would have suggested it. Life changes are hard for some people.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 24, 2017)

Its been sinking in for 30 years, Drifter. My heart skips beats too. I ignore it.  She gets a sneeze and she runs to the doctor believing she has Ebola.


----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 25, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Its been sinking in for 30 years, Drifter. My heart skips beats too. I ignore it.  She gets a sneeze and she runs to the doctor believing she has Ebola.



Yeah,  I am sure there is more of a history attached to it. But I was just basing it on the one convo. No worries.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 25, 2017)

I asked your opinions, so yeah...no worries, lol. Its all good. I have no patience for this chick and I guess it showed in my text although I was careful doing it. I said "not to be rude" but she took it as such. Oh well. Like I said..no loss and less drama in the coming years.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 25, 2017)

Bastard neighbours downstairs finally seemed to go to bed at 6 am in the morning. I might start hoovering the floor at 8 am to wake them up.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 25, 2017)

The sleeping tiger awakeths?


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 25, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Well..someone is totally pissed at me. Acquaintence of mine I have known many years just told me (via text) that she wants nothing more to do with me. Which is fine. She has always been a manipulative whiney hypochondriac so its no loss.
> 
> However, she got all indignant over something and I wanted your opinions on whether I was "too rude" to her.
> 
> ...


Being overweight is a lot like smoking. The effects creep up on you over many years and you barely notice until you end up with COPD in my case, or heart problems or diabetes. Any of these problems can be helped a great deal with life style changes.
I always got a bit miffed at people who suggested I stop smoking. I've tried to quit dozens of times and the last attempt (I was on the prayer list for it) failed just like all the others did. Suggest I quit and I'm going to get ticked off because it reminds me of my many failures.
I'm going to bet your friend has tried dozens of diets over the years and realizes her problems are related to her obesity but just can't muster the self control necessary to stick with a diet.

Me? I'm wearing a nicotine patch as I type and about to slap on the first patch from the stage 2 box. 14 days without a cigarette. Hopefully, I have sufficient motivation to stick with it this time. I'm breathing much better. My lung capacity has nearly doubled. I've gained 4 pounds and saved $135.... well, let's call it ten bucks since I bought a Mucci pool cue worth about $400 for a buck and a quarter.
I'd ask to be put back on the prayer list, but hesitate since all your effort didn't keep me stopped last time. I feel as though I've let you down.

Leg? A lot better. I still have a slight limp and I'm able to bend the knee 150 degrees. I was picking up a few degrees every week, but lately the progress has slowed a lot. Every gain comes after a lot of discomfort from putting a wide elastic band from foot to thigh and more or less forcing the joint to give me a bit more over an hour or 2. I do that 2 or 3 times a week and suffer for 2 days after. Painful yes, like dieting, but it works


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 25, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Got new neighbours downstairs in the flat below me. They have been there a couple of weeks and as far as I can see they are entirely nocturnal. They do not appear to sleep at night, but stay up talking until morning.
> 
> THATS JUST GREAT.!
> 
> Maybe they are vampires.


Garlic!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 25, 2017)

Happy Monday!  (It is Monday, right?)


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 25, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Happy Monday!  (It is Monday, right?)


Monday is relative. For me, it's more like Friday. Half day today (4 to 10 PM) and off tomorrow.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 25, 2017)

I went to see my grammy in the nursing home this weekend.  It is just sad seeing her now.  I was just telling my friend that I miss her so much and she isn't even dead yet.  She reverts a lot back into her childhood nowadays.  She sometimes thinks my aunt (her daughter) is her mother and has no idea who I am.  Other times it seems she knows who I am but she still has that childlike demeanor about her.  She carries a stuffed cat (that looks surprisingly realistic), which she just adores.  She constantly has it in her arms and pats it and talks to it like it is a real cat or something.  Anyways, it seems to make her happy and I suppose it is kind of like therapy for it.  It is kind of cute how much she cares about that thing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 25, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Well..someone is totally pissed at me. Acquaintence of mine I have known many years just told me (via text) that she wants nothing more to do with me. Which is fine. She has always been a manipulative whiney hypochondriac so its no loss.
> ...



Prayer, positive vibes, positive thoughts etc. are helpful.  I have felt them on more than one occasion and am convinced that, plus an amazing surgeon's skill, that got me through life threatening surgery two years ago.  Prayer and positive thinking always helps, but even that isn't as strong as some addictions.

All I can offer is the formula that works in most cases:

1.  You are powerless over the addiction but there is power to block its power it if we accept it, i.e. power that goes beyond will power that often/usually fails us.  Some call it God.  Some call it group force.  But whatever it is, it is real if we are able to yield to it.

IMPORTANT:  There is no shame whatsoever in failure or multiple failures.  The only shame is the unwillingness to try.  By all means use available help if it really helps.  For myself going cold turkey was the only answer even though the initial assault on my mind and body was fierce.

2.  Quitting cigarettes/chewing tobacco or other nicotine addictions is just as difficult as quitting booze, other drugs, gambling, or other addictions.

3.  Quitting cigarettes triggers withdrawal systems that are miserable.  While the worst cravings last only about five days after complete cessation--be prepared to distract yourself with whatever it takes during that time but don't use activities in which you normally smoke to distract yourself--those cravings will keep coming for some time and you will need the distractions.  The craving attacks are not constant but hit you intermittently and, if resisted, will lessen significantly after awhile.

4.  It takes 21 days for the nicotine to completely leave the system and longer to retrain yourself to be comfortable without tobacco to calm yourself down, to help you focus, give yourself time to think, the tactile pleasure of handling/lighting, give yourself something to do, make yourself feel normal, or just enjoy.  During that time expect:

a)  Intermittent intense craving attacks to the point you can feel frantic, but if you resist, it will pass after a relatively short time.  It will pass more quickly if you distract yourself with a non-smoking activity.

b)  The terrible craving attacks that can take you to your knees, if you can resist them, over days and weeks will gradually come further apart and lessen in intensity, and be of shorter duration.

c)  The day comes when you realize you have gone hours or a whole day without thinking about smoking.

d)  When you get to the point that smoking bothers you and is unpleasant for you to be around, you can pronounce yourself recovered from the addiction.  Even one cigarette, however, can break your sobriety or set you back to Day One.  Avoid that temptation by remembering what Day One and the many days that followed it were like.

I say this as one trained by the National Cancer Society to run stop smoking clinics.  I also say this as one who was armed with this information but quit maybe a hundred times before it finally took.  I quit for three years once--I ran stop smoking clinics during that time--and then went back to the darn things.  But I kept at it.  I haven't had a cigarette since the mid 1980's.  And I haven't wanted one for a couple of decades.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 25, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Bastard neighbours downstairs finally seemed to go to bed at 6 am in the morning. I might start hoovering the floor at 8 am to wake them up.



I probably have related this story at some point, but the last time we lived in an apartment complex, we were on the ground at the end of the building. No neighbors on one side and those on the left we never ever heard--very quiet.  But the big blonde upstairs lifted weights and she generally did that routine just before her bedtime which was usually after our bedtime.  Think very large weights thumping and clanging down on a wood floor--actually seemed to shake the building at times.

She was eventually evicted I presume for non payment of rent.  She super glued shut all the windows, drawers, cabinet and interior doors, and the outer door as she left.  Don't know what it cost the management to replace/repair all that.  Don't know if they ever prosecuted.  But they should have.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 25, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 151210



Love the photo.  But it reminds me how many times I've watched the big cats and am impressed with how catlike they are.  No matter what size or their circumstances, a cat is a cat is a cat:


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 25, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Bastard neighbours downstairs finally seemed to go to bed at 6 am in the morning. I might start hoovering the floor at 8 am to wake them up.
> ...



I have already started working out plans to deal with the new neighbours. Firstly I will be amiable and try to draw up a set of rules, like they don't stay up all night in the bedroom below mine. But use the their other rooms.
It is not good to have people waking you up at all hours of the night, but if they use the room below me I will not get any sleep at all. If a quiet word with them does not work I will write them a letter and send a copy to the landlords. I have survived 24 years in this flat, and have seen other tenants below me come and go. I hope to out last these tenants too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## peach174 (Sep 25, 2017)

Got back from the Benson Hospital.
Hubbies sores are healing and Dr. wants to see him everyday this week except Thursday.
Thursday is a trip to Tucson for the bone specialist at 8:30 a.m.
Hopefully he can get the air cast off.
Another busy week.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 25, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I went to see my grammy in the nursing home this weekend.  It is just sad seeing her now.  I was just telling my friend that I miss her so much and she isn't even dead yet.  She reverts a lot back into her childhood nowadays.  She sometimes thinks my aunt (her daughter) is her mother and has no idea who I am.  Other times it seems she knows who I am but she still has that childlike demeanor about her.  She carries a stuffed cat (that looks surprisingly realistic), which she just adores.  She constantly has it in her arms and pats it and talks to it like it is a real cat or something.  Anyways, it seems to make her happy and I suppose it is kind of like therapy for it.  It is kind of cute how much she cares about that thing.


Every night, I pull my spare pillow over to me and hug and pet it..pretending it is Karma. Its that soft fuzzy material, so it feels like fur. I presume I will be doing this for some time. Its been 4 months..and feels like a hundred years.

Night night time, Karms. It's sleepy time. Pet pet pet pet..until I doze off.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 25, 2017)

Here's the results of my latest project, the one with the hammered copper wrist cuff I pick up in Taos.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 25, 2017)

More.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 25, 2017)

And the last one.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 25, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Well..someone is totally pissed at me. Acquaintence of mine I have known many years just told me (via text) that she wants nothing more to do with me. Which is fine. She has always been a manipulative whiney hypochondriac so its no loss.
> 
> However, she got all indignant over something and I wanted your opinions on whether I was "too rude" to her.
> 
> ...


There are many things a friend may say that those less familiar might.  I think you were being a good friend and you were trying to be helpful by pointing out the obvious.  She's probably already heard all this from her doctors but she wanted validation that her laziness and inability to lose weight was not her fault.  You did well, Gracie.  Sometimes, we have to say goodbye to friends we have held dear, and sometimes the reasons aren't all that clear.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 25, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Its been sinking in for 30 years, Drifter. My heart skips beats too. I ignore it.  She gets a sneeze and she runs to the doctor believing she has Ebola.


I have little patience for hypochondriacs.  It is truly unfortunate that my best buddy tends to pair up with the creatures.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 25, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I went to see my grammy in the nursing home this weekend.  It is just sad seeing her now.  I was just telling my friend that I miss her so much and she isn't even dead yet.  She reverts a lot back into her childhood nowadays.  She sometimes thinks my aunt (her daughter) is her mother and has no idea who I am.  Other times it seems she knows who I am but she still has that childlike demeanor about her.  She carries a stuffed cat (that looks surprisingly realistic), which she just adores.  She constantly has it in her arms and pats it and talks to it like it is a real cat or something.  Anyways, it seems to make her happy and I suppose it is kind of like therapy for it.  It is kind of cute how much she cares about that thing.


Very sad!  I hope I don't make it that far.  
My Dad wasted for years but was still hale enough to do most things he wanted.  Then he needed a cane, then one of those four-footed canes, then a walker.  By the time he became wheel-chair bound and had to rely on my brother to clean him and help him dress, etc, he wished he had done something sooner so he would not become such a burden to his children and had more to give them.  While he failed physically, at least he was still on the ball mentally.  I'm not sure which would be worse...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 25, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Got back from the Benson Hospital.
> Hubbies sores are healing and Dr. wants to see him everyday this week except Thursday.
> Thursday is a trip to Tucson for the bone specialist at 8:30 a.m.
> Hopefully he can get the air cast off.
> Another busy week.


Good luck to both of you!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 25, 2017)

Finally, a sunny day!  If this precipitation keeps up, we'll have some hefty snow to deal with up here.  It's rained almost every day for the past several months.  Not enough to flood, but certainly enough to make it muddy and miserable.  I'm currently dealing with my partner's apple harvest.  I've got a nice batch of pie filling on the stove and will make some "pasty" type hand pies a little later.
I'm going to be looking for another job as soon as get settled up here.  A couple of reasons: that 2 1/2 hour commute, especially in winter, is not appealing; the other reason is that where I am now they are getting increasingly unreasonable in their requirements.  The stupidity knows no bounds and I was threatened with sanctions Saturday night.  The biggest problem in aviation is not the cost of fuel or the tight maintenance programs, it's the paperwork.  Some of you might believe that airplanes cannot fly without fuel, you'd be mistaken.  Unless the copious amounts of paperwork, properly executed and submitted within minutes of completion pass muster, you will be punished.  I grow weary of government bureaucrats (of multiple nationalities) who have no real concept of the facts of keeping airplanes in the air dictating unreasonable and unrealistic paperwork requirements.
OK, rant over...


----------



## Gracie (Sep 25, 2017)

Well...I have news.

I just burned the Beach Bridge. We will NOT be going back. Staying right here. And no more wishywashing from me. I called the lady, told her to remove our app, and we would not be moving there. She gave us FIVE DAYS to get there. Be there on the 1st, she said. But she cannot answer questions because she is too busy, she said. I was left looking at my phone with this on my face  then it turned in to  then it wound up  and eventually..like about 20 minutes ago....

I did my own figuring. If we went back there, we would be paying 100 to 150 bucks MORE per month than we are paying HERE. And, I made some good friends here. And their pets are my friends now too. So...from now on..we be Mountain Folk. For reals. At least for another 2 years anyway, lol.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 25, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Well...I have news.
> 
> I just burned the Beach Bridge. We will NOT be going back. Staying right here. And no more wishywashing from me. I called the lady, told her to remove our app, and we would not be moving there. She gave us FIVE DAYS to get there. Be there on the 1st, she said. But she cannot answer questions because she is too busy, she said. I was left looking at my phone with this on my face  then it turned in to  then it wound up  and eventually..like about 20 minutes ago....
> 
> I did my own figuring. If we went back there, we would be paying 100 to 150 bucks MORE per month than we are paying HERE. And, I made some good friends here. And their pets are my friends now too. So...from now on..we be Mountain Folk. For reals. At least for another 2 years anyway, lol.


Good on ya, Gracie!  Take one step at a time, especially with the roomie.  Who knows, if it comes to you or Mr. G. moving on to the Rainbow Bridge before the other, the roomie might be persuaded to compromise.  Plus, you have both two- and four-legger friends now...


----------



## Gracie (Sep 25, 2017)

Remember when I told you about how this place when I moved in? Well...all the shagalicious carpet in the dining room, bar room and hallway is GONE. Beautiful wood flooring under that mess! The kitchen gets new flooring this saturday. Painting kitchen this week, MrG and I. So, its coming along! next project after the kitchen floor is removing the shagalicious from the living room so that gorgeous wood floor gleams. We will be doing that in the next two or three weeks. Then the roofers will be here to put on the new roof. Things are getting better.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 25, 2017)

Telling ya, GW...if MrG goes over rainbowbridge before me...I'm heading to alaska!


----------



## Gracie (Sep 26, 2017)

Ya know...I would really miss housemate. He IS trying to make the place livable and its much better now. And I trust him. Its hard for me to trust anyone any more, but him? I trust. He has treated us very well. I am happy with my decision to stay put. Because we both like him a lot.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## peach174 (Sep 26, 2017)

ChrisL said:


>




Boy oh boy do I hear that for us too this week.
Sounds like your Mon. is gonna be us on this Thursday. A very, very long day indeed.
Everyday a doctors appt. Including Sat. Morning!  
Very long week and it's only Tue.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 26, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I've hear all this before. as for #2, in my experience, quitting tobacco is MORE difficult than quitting drinking. I don't fall down if I've had too many cigarettes I don't get arrested if I drive after smoking and most importantly the effects of smoking take many years to catch up with you and you can always put quitting off.
Right now the nicotine withdrawal is minor. I'm using the nicotine patched. I started stage 2 yesterday and do notice the difference but it's better today than yesterday. I'm beginning to taste food again. The cup of coffee in front of me is suburb.
I thinl I'll make it this time, Foxy


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 26, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 26, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I went to see my grammy in the nursing home this weekend.  It is just sad seeing her now.  I was just telling my friend that I miss her so much and she isn't even dead yet.  She reverts a lot back into her childhood nowadays.  She sometimes thinks my aunt (her daughter) is her mother and has no idea who I am.  Other times it seems she knows who I am but she still has that childlike demeanor about her.  She carries a stuffed cat (that looks surprisingly realistic), which she just adores.  She constantly has it in her arms and pats it and talks to it like it is a real cat or something.  Anyways, it seems to make her happy and I suppose it is kind of like therapy for it.  It is kind of cute how much she cares about that thing.



Chris I absolutely missed this post until GW responded to it.  And been there done that with loved ones.  Hombre's mom died on her 100th birthday but she was pretty much out of it for a number of years and you wonder if the person is actually still in there.  The long goodbye in all forms of severe dementia is painful and hard to watch. 

I am glad my Mom did not suffer that and I am glad that once her cancer was diagnosed that it took her quickly--within three months--so she did not have to endure a nursing home when we could no longer care for her.  She told us that if we ever put her into one she would come back and haunt us for the rest of our lives.  We believed her.

My aunt Betty--only her and a first cousin left of her generation--will turn 91 in four days and is not as sharp as she once was--it takes her a bit longer to remember things or get her mind around a new process--but she does really really REALLY well and enjoys a great deal of quality of life.  That is what we should all want in our last years here.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 26, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Remember when I told you about how this place when I moved in? Well...all the shagalicious carpet in the dining room, bar room and hallway is GONE. Beautiful wood flooring under that mess! The kitchen gets new flooring this saturday. Painting kitchen this week, MrG and I. So, its coming along! next project after the kitchen floor is removing the shagalicious from the living room so that gorgeous wood floor gleams. We will be doing that in the next two or three weeks. Then the roofers will be here to put on the new roof. Things are getting better.


You're making the place your own on some very basic levels, Gracie.  And I'll be that with the nasty carpet gone, the place smells lots better, too!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 26, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Telling ya, GW...if MrG goes over rainbowbridge before me...I'm heading to alaska!


You would always be welcome.  I can promise you'd have loads of space for gardening and tons of critters to commune with.  How do you feel about operating a tractor and a backhoe?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 26, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I went to see my grammy in the nursing home this weekend.  It is just sad seeing her now.  I was just telling my friend that I miss her so much and she isn't even dead yet.  She reverts a lot back into her childhood nowadays.  She sometimes thinks my aunt (her daughter) is her mother and has no idea who I am.  Other times it seems she knows who I am but she still has that childlike demeanor about her.  She carries a stuffed cat (that looks surprisingly realistic), which she just adores.  She constantly has it in her arms and pats it and talks to it like it is a real cat or something.  Anyways, it seems to make her happy and I suppose it is kind of like therapy for it.  It is kind of cute how much she cares about that thing.
> ...


Sometimes I wonder whether things are going south for me.  Today, I was sorting and labeling things for my materials shed.  I came across some items and the name was on the tip of my tongue.  I just couldn't remember "turnbuckle".  I had to ask my partner.  Sometimes, it's like a big bubble wells up in my mind and when it pops, POOF!, all thoughts are gone.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 26, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Telling ya, GW...if MrG goes over rainbowbridge before me...I'm heading to alaska!
> ...


lol. I drove a tractor once and it was tilling a field. I did pretty good..not too many wavey lines 
No clue about a backhoe, but if my hands let me, I could give it a go. That is, if I am not in my 80's by then, lol.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 26, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Remember when I told you about how this place when I moved in? Well...all the shagalicious carpet in the dining room, bar room and hallway is GONE. Beautiful wood flooring under that mess! The kitchen gets new flooring this saturday. Painting kitchen this week, MrG and I. So, its coming along! next project after the kitchen floor is removing the shagalicious from the living room so that gorgeous wood floor gleams. We will be doing that in the next two or three weeks. Then the roofers will be here to put on the new roof. Things are getting better.
> ...


It already does. His friends have come over to visit him as well as me, and when they get to my tiny very cute room, they whisper "we are SO glad you are here. He has been on the ball! And..NO STINK!"

I just got back from one of the thousands of thrift stores and bought the cutest mini antique desk with drop down front. I'm using it as a dresser, but it IS going to be painted eventually. And I picked up this very pretty half moon THICK persian carpet that will fit perfectly on the new kitchen floor in front of the sink. Guess how much I paid for it!! A buck fifty!! This place is a gold mine...but not for reselling. Too many hoarders here and no market for resell. But you can buy just about anything you want...CHEAP. I paid 32.33 for the mini desk. Dovetail. Brass handles. Solid wood. I'll take a pic of it.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 26, 2017)

Mini desk:





Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 26, 2017)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Nicest thing about a backhoe is it lets you do heavy work with a flick of your wrist.  I've been moving tree roots and dirt that would have been rough for me 30 years ago using hand tools.  Although TNT works loads better for root removal, you just can't get the stuff (legally) any more.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 26, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I wish I were 10 years younger. Just 10. Funny how the body falls apart so damn fast. I still can't believe I will be 65 in about 15 days. SIXTY FIVE!! Dayum!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 26, 2017)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Nice score!  Maybe you can eventually get stuff together and get to some better markets?  I know I'm looking forward to the time when I can drag all the stuff I make (soap, stuffed critters, cheese, etc) to local farmers' markets.  I did well when I was selling my soap a few years ago but somehow I've run out of time right now.  I was hoping daughter and granddaughters would be around to help, but alas, they have their own adventures to live.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 26, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Mini desk:
> View attachment 151542
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


From what I've seen of your previous productions, that should turn out quite uniquely beautiful.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 26, 2017)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


65!!!!  You have a couple of years on me, I'll hit 62 on my next birthday.  And yeah, things seem to fall apart pretty quickly once they start going...


----------



## Gracie (Sep 26, 2017)

I asked my friend here if she would consider renting a malls pace in one of the thousands of antique shops here, and put it in her name since I cannot do it in mine due to being on SS and she said she would think about it. I asked Housemate how much he makes a month at his space and he said he does pretty decently....at about 100 per month. I was shocked. Only a hundred? Really? And he has to work 2 days per month for free cuz he has two spaces. I told him that is just unacceptable. When I had my mall space, I made anywhere from 600 per month to 2500 per month!! Then again, this town is so full of competition, it does not surprise me thats all he gets. He was shocked I made that much. I keep telling him I am good at what I do, lol. Someday he will believe me and turn me lose in this house and he will see for himself. Most of it would go in the trash. The rest would be crammed in his two spaces. And his whole house will be livable.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 26, 2017)

I haven't decided what to paint on it yet. I get ideas from googling Hand Painted Furniture. I have to stare at it for a week or two and wait for it to tell me what IT wants..not what I want. I just know it will not stay the way it is. I want some of the original to peek out, though, so that means sanding around edges, the handles, etc. I want it to look its age, but with some pop.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 26, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



That happens to everybody, young and old.  But admittedly, it happens to me more the older I get.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 26, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I went to see my grammy in the nursing home this weekend.  It is just sad seeing her now.  I was just telling my friend that I miss her so much and she isn't even dead yet.  She reverts a lot back into her childhood nowadays.  She sometimes thinks my aunt (her daughter) is her mother and has no idea who I am.  Other times it seems she knows who I am but she still has that childlike demeanor about her.  She carries a stuffed cat (that looks surprisingly realistic), which she just adores.  She constantly has it in her arms and pats it and talks to it like it is a real cat or something.  Anyways, it seems to make her happy and I suppose it is kind of like therapy for it.  It is kind of cute how much she cares about that thing.
> ...



My grandmother fell down the stairs at my aunt's house (I can't remember if it was last year or the year before???), which led to her moving from my aunt's house into a nursing home.  Because of her condition, she needs around the clock close supervision.  My aunt did her best to try to keep her at home, but she just doesn't have the means to do it anymore considering my grandmother's poor mental state.  Anyways, she seems quite happy at the nursing home.  I don't think it is necessarily a bad thing anyways.  She gets to socialize with others and isn't isolated.  The staff there is great with her.  She gets lots of visits from family and family friends.  Aside from her falling down and breaking her hip, she is in excellent health.  She was always healthy and lived a very healthy "clean" life.  If her mental condition was better, she would be doing great.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 26, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


If I were unable to physically care for myself but still had my mental faculties intact, I wouldn't mind living in a group home with friends and activities.  That might actually be fun.
But I think there's a great difference between becoming mentally unstable and physically unable.  I've known people who were still mentally sharp but were trapped in a body that had broken down and they were unable to do even the most basic things for themselves, like having to be fed, clothed, bathed, and put on the toilet.  I've known people who were still physically able but their mental capacity left them unable to recall their closest relatives names, let alone relationships.  Either would be a hideous way to lead my life.  I've got a DNR order but that may not help in some circumstances.  I just hope my daughter understands and lets nature take its course.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 26, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I don't know.  My grandmother doesn't really seem to be unhappy, and she is not in any pain.  Who am I to say what her life is worth?  She seems to be reliving her childhood or something.  I suppose that's not so terrible.  Could be worse.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 27, 2017)

Good Morning! The Knight has returned to his old stomping grounds once more. Oh yeah I did a little storm drain spelunking and:


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 27, 2017)

TemplarKormac said:


> Good Morning! The Knight has returned to his old stomping grounds once more. Oh yeah I did a little storm drain spelunking and:



Hi TK.  Good to see you and in good spirits.  Hope all is well with you and your grandma.


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## blackhawk (Sep 27, 2017)

Pennywise can dance who knew?


----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 27, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I don't mind getting old on some level. People treat you nicer as you age. I hate feeling tired all the time though alternated by bouts of insomnia.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 27, 2017)

Insomnia sucks. But being treated nicer as we age depends on where one lives. Elders get taken advantage of, even robbed, because they are deemed too weak to fight back.


----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 27, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Insomnia sucks. But being treated nicer as we age depends on where one lives. Elders get taken advantage of, even robbed, because they are deemed too weak to fight back.



It does depend on your circumstances and location. I just find people are cooler the older I get. Maybe I am got nicer that could be it too.  

I used to worry about things a lot more than I do now, and my temper is not as bad as it was when I was a young person. I still get mad but now I will reason things out and later conclude I misread a situation or that the other person is going through things I am probably unaware of. Whereas before I had no patience and didn't give a shit why someone was the way they were I just held a grudge if they crossed me wrong. Also, I had way worse a temper I overreacted a lot.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 27, 2017)

drifter said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



They treat you nicer but they also have a tendency to patronize you, be condescending, or otherwise treat you as an 'old person' when you don't feel old at all.  I once watched the social director in a nursing home doing recreation with the residents and speaking to them like they were toddlers.  I would have so resented that if I was them which makes me think they probably do too.  I know the surest way to get my 91-year-old aunt's hackles up is to treat her like she is 'old' and/or suggest she is incapable of doing something.

In some ways I am more mentally sharp now than I was in my 20's and 30's probably because as you described, I consider the situation now instead of just react and I intentionally choose how to react.  When you get older, the young too often no longer think you are as smart or capable or interested (or interesting) or enjoy things as much or have as much fun or care as deeply when in fact, we do in all those things just as much as we ever did.


----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 27, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I don't want to be interesting to the young


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 27, 2017)

Im bored so here's a cat gif.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 28, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 151786



Whoops.  Looks like Mama might have been naughty a bit?  But how cute.

On second look, it looks like Mama might not be a purebred herself which would allow her off the hook on that.   Or is she a wolf?


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 28, 2017)

drifter said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Well in one sense I tend to agree, but in the sense I intended, I don't want to be tiresome, tedious, or boring to the young.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## Dajjal (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## peach174 (Sep 28, 2017)

We just got back from the bone specialist Doc. in Tucson.
We are very happy because the air cast is now used for trips outside of the house only.
Inside the house he can walk on the new ankle brace with his cane.
He goes back again in three weeks.
Doc says it's looking real good because it's slightly cracked not fully broken and is mending together well. 
The insurance paid for all the damages except for our deductible of 500.00 on his Can Am trike. 
Hubby is a very happy camper right now. 
We still have the wound skin specialist Doc to see in Benson tomorrow and Sat. morning.
What a week!!! This has been.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 28, 2017)

peach174 said:


> We just got back from the bone specialist Doc. in Tucson.
> We are very happy because the air cast is now used for trips outside of the house only.
> Inside the house he can walk on the new ankle brace with his cane.
> He goes back again in three weeks.
> ...



So happy it is having a happier ending than could have been the case.


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 28, 2017)

Presidents have called for infrastructure jobs for years.  Today, one of those infrastructure projects came to the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate.

Earlier in the week, Daisy the Mutt and I were roused from our slumber by the din of jackhammers.  Stumbling from the bedroom to the study, I could see the Columbia Gas truck parked on the sidewalk and the crew slamming away at the pavement.

My neighbor across the street had a leak in his gas service from the curb to the meter.  The first order of business was to find the gas main buried in Orchard Grove Avenue.  Dig they must for a greater Northside!

When my neighbor's valve was located it turned out to be immediately adjacent to mine.  The crew explained above the hiss of the air compressor and the drone of Diesel engine on the backhoe that when they shut off my neighbor's gas they may have sucked the gas from my line.  After their repairs to his line were completed, they would be over to assure my gas service was safe.

The technician moved from fitting to fitting in my basement.  He applied soap to each.  Then he moved to the gas meter.  He had a little pump that reminded me of a blood pressure device, a lemon sized bulb and a column of mercury to indicate the pressure.

That's where he found the leak.  Between my gas meter and the curb, natural gas was trying to get back to the underground from whence it came.

And so that's why at 8:00 am the Columbia Gas of Ohio crew came to Pimplebutt with the jackhammer and backhoe.  We did not lose any trees on the North Lawn.  The crew was very professional and neat and fast.  They played with Daisy the Mutt and she ate it up with a spoon.  At 1:00 this afternoon, gas was restored.  They moved my gas meter from a wall inside the basement to a pedestal outside.

The technician who ran the safety check explained that there was a plan at the gas company to renovate most of the residential gas lines here in East Liverpool.  Budgets were drawn up, logistical concerns were addressed.  But the City Fathers, in their infinite means to be the stupidest humans drawing in oxygen decided that each opening of city streets by Columbia Gas would cost that company $750.00 rather than the standard $75.00!  A ten fold increase meant East Liverpool would have to take its chances with antique gas lines and the renovation would happen in Wellsville and Toronto Ohio where city leaders do not suffer from stupidity.

Ah!  Thus is the way of our town!


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 28, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Dig they must for a greater Northside!



It sounds as if Yoda works for Columbia Gas.


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 28, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Dig they must for a greater Northside!
> ...


It's a take off of an old ConEd slogan stenciled on barricades around excavations.  "Dig we must for a greater New York"


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 28, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



You never know where you'll find Star Wars influence.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 28, 2017)

Kat 




​


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 29, 2017)

We've been having some major league thunderstorms in Albuquerque this week.  I hope it bears tidings that the drought is ending and we can look forward to a normal snowy winter to build up the watersheds.

Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
007's brother-in-law for a full recovery,
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, Esthermoon, SFC Ollie, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.
_
Beauty in the storm over Albuquerque_


----------



## Gracie (Sep 29, 2017)

I'm suspicious. Sister in law called tonight and chatted away for over an hour. Seems she is not quite happy in Arizona and neither is MrGs brother. They are talking about moving to Alaska. They were there about 2 months ago, on a fishing trip set up by their son who lives in Oahu. And now that son is looking for property to buy and wants OUT of Oahu (retired navy). So he wants to buy a big home, and wants them to come live with him. Sister in law does not want to live with them so they are looking at rentals. But, she is talking about me and MrG joining them as well. Like, um, no. If I was going to move to Alaska, I would go to Gallant Warriors place and help him with his backhoe Hozilla and his tractor, lol. 
Anyway..sister in law wants something. I just haven't figured it out yet what exactly she wants.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 29, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Presidents have called for infrastructure jobs for years.  Today, one of those infrastructure projects came to the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate.
> 
> Earlier in the week, Daisy the Mutt and I were roused from our slumber by the din of jackhammers.  Stumbling from the bedroom to the study, I could see the Columbia Gas truck parked on the sidewalk and the crew slamming away at the pavement.
> 
> ...



Reminds me from a scene in Apollo 13--the command module had been shut down after the explosion and the three astronauts were in the small landing craft for journey back to Earth. But the round CO2 filter was inadequate for the job.  When the mission director, Gene Krantz, asked why they couldn't use the filter from the command craft, he was advised that the command module filter was square and wouldn't fit in the round hole on the landing craft filter.  His exasperated and sarcastic response was "Tell me this isn't a government operation!"

I thought the same thing when we lived up on the mountain, and noted when highway maintenance put down lovely bright white and yellow stripes on our four lane highway out there.  And a week later, came along to repave over the striping.

Or all the advertising for cooperation and regulation the city used to persuade Albuquerque citizens to use less water, and then raised our rates because we weren't using enough water to cover expenses.

Just makes you shake your head at how well some of these things are thought out.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 29, 2017)

Let's get with it people! THIS IS THE BIG DAY!!!







​


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 29, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Let's get with it people! THIS IS THE BIG DAY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have had my share today.  However, I think there is still a cup or so left in the pot. . .so. . .


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 29, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Let's get with it people! THIS IS THE BIG DAY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Get back to me on National Tea Day.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 29, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Insomnia sucks. But being treated nicer as we age depends on where one lives. Elders get taken advantage of, even robbed, because they are deemed too weak to fight back.


There are ways of equalizing declining strength as one ages.  I personally prefer a small frame, large caliber equalizer.  And since I've increased bulk as I've aged, I have lots more concealment available.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 29, 2017)

drifter said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Insomnia sucks. But being treated nicer as we age depends on where one lives. Elders get taken advantage of, even robbed, because they are deemed too weak to fight back.
> ...


I think we become more reasonable and amiable as we get older because it's such a waste of energy to deal energetically with younger, or more unreasonable persons.


----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 29, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I think you are right.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 29, 2017)

Greetings, All!
Another miserable day here.  I can't recall two completely sunny days together since June, or sooner.  Of course, our extended rainy season is nothing compared to what so many other people are enduring right now, so I will end my carping.
My shift supervisor threatened my 4/10 shifts.  I made a mistake last week, partially my fault, but partially his, too.  Of course, both of us were angry with ourselves for our respective mistakes.  He shouted and threatened me.  I blinked silently while he raged on.  Unfortunately, remaining silent when vehement defensiveness is expected is like throwing gasoline on a fire.  I'm thinking that the writing is on the wall and as soon as I get settled into the Willow place, I'll be looking for a job closer to home.  I did the math and I could accept a lower paying job and still break even, considering the amount of money I'll be spending on fuel for the commute to my present job (80-mi, one-way).


----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 29, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Greetings, All!
> Another miserable day here.  I can't recall two completely sunny days together since June, or sooner.  Of course, our extended rainy season is nothing compared to what so many other people are enduring right now, so I will end my carping.
> My shift supervisor threatened my 4/10 shifts.  I made a mistake last week, partially my fault, but partially his, too.  Of course, both of us were angry with ourselves for our respective mistakes.  He shouted and threatened me.  I blinked silently while he raged on.  Unfortunately, remaining silent when vehement defensiveness is expected is like throwing gasoline on a fire.  I'm thinking that the writing is on the wall and as soon as I get settled into the Willow place, I'll be looking for a job closer to home.  I did the math and I could accept a lower paying job and still break even, considering the amount of money I'll be spending on fuel for the commute to my present job (80-mi, one-way).



It sucks when Bosses are retaliatory, power tripping, and micro-managing.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 29, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Me?  Reasonable and amiable?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 29, 2017)

drifter said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Greetings, All!
> ...


I agree.  I can understand when you get angry at yourself for making a mistake.  I was pretty pissed off, but I realized it was because I did make that mistake.  So, I'm not going to rise to the bait and make a big stink.  Blinking stupidly and silently is about the best I could do while taking my licks for my mistake.  But the lead had made a mistake, too.  He failed to do his job, if he had, I might not have made my mistake to begin with.  He knew that, and I'm sure he was angry at himself.  His error was that he continued to press the point and then to threaten my shift.  I suggested later that if he made an effort to praise and thank people when they do something praiseworthy, he might find a lot better and more enthusiastic cooperation with the entire team than if every time someone was summoned to the office it meant they were going to get their tails chewed, or even be drawn into an argument.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 29, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


OK, cantankerous and ornery fits better for some of us, sometimes, too!


----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 29, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I know what you mean. Office politics are so weird. I am learning new ones every day.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 29, 2017)

drifter said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


Where I work now isn't really that bad.  One of the reasons I turned down a full professorship at the University was because I had no desire to become involved in the politics.  The other reason was because I did not want to participate in rush hour traffic morning and evening, five days a week.


----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 29, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



My job is new so I am still learning everyone's personalities.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 29, 2017)

I'm not sure I mentioned this, but I finally gave it up and decided to order the roof trusses for my barn.  I don't need to prove I know how to build them, but I do need them built.  While it costs a bit more to have them built, it inevitably is less expensive than when I include the time investment I would have to make to build them myself.  So, my trusses will be delivered next Tues.  Additionally, the vendor I ordered my trusses from also supplies the steel roofing and all appurtenances required to make a good, sound roof.  Everything is cut to order and after all is said and done, it's actually about half as expensive as if I had gone to Home Depot or Lowe's and purchased what I'd need.  All that stuff will be picked up Monday a week from now and taken to the Willow place.  I'm so excited!
I've also been approached by a friend of mine to ask whether I can absorb her goat herd.  She's in her mid-70s, he's 80+ and suffering from increasingly severe dementia.  Things are getting very difficult for them and while I feel for them, I can't afford to take all her goats.  I've found some buyers for a couple and can take on a pair of her does now, but this winter is going to be difficult for all of us in Willow, two- and four-leggers.  Getting old does suck.  I just hope I don't start sucking dirt too soon...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 29, 2017)

drifter said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


Personalities make the job both challenging and fun.  Politics, on the other hand, make working situations very unpleasant sometimes.  If people were able to check their politics and religion at the door, like we do here, work would go much more smoothly.
Good luck with the new job.  May you enjoy it as much as I have enjoyed my jobs.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 30, 2017)

There is a fox and two cubs playing in my garden, but I cannot photo them because I have no batteries in my digital camera. By the time I put them in and set up the exposure they will probably be gone.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 30, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I hear that.  Alaska has by far the largest land area of the 50 states, but roughly half the population is crammed into and around Anchorage.  We have the same problem in New Mexico having the fifth largest land area but cramming half the state's population into the Albuquerque metro area.  And that makes traffic here absolutely awful while getting around in most of the rest of the state--well, except in Santa Fe--pretty delightful.  Santa Fe traffic is terrible because it is a major tourist destination, is the state capital, and there are thousands of Albuquerqueans there at any given time.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 30, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> There is a fox and two cubs playing in my garden, but I cannot photo them because I have no batteries in my digital camera. By the time I put them in and set up the exposure they will probably be gone.



Little cubs?  Isn't it pretty late for that?


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 30, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Also one thing I have learned from bitter experience is that we never know what life is going to deal us and we can't ever fully relax when times are good because some things almost never stay the same.  Our favorite restaurant can change management or make other changes that we find quite unsatisfactory.  Our favorite store can close or become something so different we no longer wish to shop there. Rental property that we love can be sold out from under us.  And a job that we love can become something we dread when there is a new boss or introduction of difficult coworkers or clients or other elements are introduced so that it no longer is fun.

And, I am at the age that I feel I have paid my dues and I can choose whether I will deal with difficult situations or people instead of feeling that I am obligated to do that.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 30, 2017)

Doc is very pleased with Mr. P's skin wounds, they are healing nicely.
We see him again on Monday morning.
We also caught his repeats of low yeast infection, which was triggering his M. S. and has stopped since his taking of antibiotics. My bruised and scratched up leg loves it. 
He went to the Docs office and the Eagles by himself today.


----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 30, 2017)

I have the worst allergies today. I've taken two Costco Kirkland all day allergy pills and still sneezing runny nose and teary eyes.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 30, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> There is a fox and two cubs playing in my garden, but I cannot photo them because I have no batteries in my digital camera. By the time I put them in and set up the exposure they will probably be gone.


Get ready, I bet they'll be back.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 30, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


And as Anchorage fills up, the population is expanding into the Matanuska Valley.  That's why a few years ago when the country went ballistic about the "bridges to nowhere", we knew that most inhabitants of the Lesser 48 hadn't a clue.  We desperately need the bridge across Knik Arm, both to shorten the commute to Anchorage from the Upper Valley, and to relieve the traffic pressure on the only highway from there to here.  It would be cool if they could see fit to provide rail service from the Valley into Anchorage, but the powers that be have deemed Alaskans to cheap to pay the same kind of money that tourists do for a choo-choo ride.  Heck, not too many years ago, the Alaska RR still did whistle stops.  You stood at the rail siding and they'd stop the train to pick you up.  That's gone now, too.  Tourists gotta get where they're going on schedule, and Princess Tours owns lots of Alaska.  
For those who care, Anchorage actually inhabits a geographic feature referred to as the "Anchorage Bowl".  It's a narrow strip of build-able land sandwiched between mountains and two bodies of ocean-linked water, Knick Arm and the Cook Inlet.  As the population of Anchorage has expanded to pretty much fill up that strip of land, pricing housing too high for many low- to middle-income families, the population has exchanged the hour-long commute to Anchorage (jobs) for affordable housing.  If I recall, Albuquerque also fills a bowl of real estate ringed by mountains, state and federal parks?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 30, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


I understand.  I am in the process of changing my address for the last time.  Once I am settled in my Willow home, I have absolutely no plans to move on until I no longer care where I go.  Off grid means more work, but it also means staying "young" in order to survive.  I am looking forward to working for myself.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 30, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Doc is very pleased with Mr. P's skin wounds, they are healing nicely.
> We see him again on Monday morning.
> We also caught his repeats of low yeast infection, which was triggering his M. S. and has stopped since his taking of antibiotics. My bruised and scratched up leg loves it.
> He went to the Docs office and the Eagles by himself today.


Yay for Mr.P...and for you, too, Peach!


----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 30, 2017)

I used to live in Sandia Heights.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 30, 2017)

drifter said:


> I have the worst allergies today. I've taken two Costco Kirkland all day allergy pills and still sneezing runny nose and teary eyes.



I hear that.  This has been an unusual tough autumn allergy season for us in northern New Mexico.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 30, 2017)

drifter said:


> I used to live in Sandia Heights.


Just up the road a piece.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 30, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I have the worst allergies today. I've taken two Costco Kirkland all day allergy pills and still sneezing runny nose and teary eyes.
> ...


Then it's not just the wife and I......  That's good to know.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 30, 2017)

Well I finally decided a couple of days ago just after Microsoft updated Windows 8.1 on this laptop to entirely switch over to Linux on all but the wife's laptop and my Windows 7 gaming computer.......  For now.......
The last update Microsucks planted their 'Store' on the laptop with no real way of uninstalling it so now I have one desktop and my personal laptop running Ubuntu.  I'm happy. 
Now if I could only load Ubuntu on the lenovo and make it all work properly without having to write script.  Otherwise the lenovo is still for sale.........


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 30, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Well I finally decided a couple of days ago just after Microsoft updated Windows 8.1 on this laptop to entirely switch over to Linux on all but the wife's laptop and my Windows 7 gaming computer.......  For now.......
> The last update Microsucks planted their 'Store' on the laptop with no real way of uninstalling it so now I have one desktop and my personal laptop running Ubuntu.  I'm happy.
> Now if I could only load Ubuntu on the lenovo and make it all work properly without having to write script.  Otherwise the lenovo is still for sale.........



I just found out today that unetbootin doesn't work for making a bootable Linux Mint USB.  Wasted a good deal of time with that, and I still don't have Mint 18 loaded.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 30, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Well I finally decided a couple of days ago just after Microsoft updated Windows 8.1 on this laptop to entirely switch over to Linux on all but the wife's laptop and my Windows 7 gaming computer.......  For now.......
> ...


I only made on bootable thumb drive and that was a while back, don't remember how I did it.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 30, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I got it worked out.  I just had to use a different program, I used one from Mint.  I also downloaded a different program for Windows, but haven't tested that yet.  It's just odd because I used unetbootin to make my bootable USBs for Mint 17.

Later tonight I may move the files I want to save to the external HD and try loading Mint 18 onto the laptop again.  I also would like to try upgrading my Mint boot on this PC, but I'm worried about screwing something up if I do so.  I really don't want to lose my Windows boot here.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 30, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I realized the only real reason I was keeping Windows on this laptop was only because of the old Win 7 preinstalled games, my mindless distractors when I'm board or waiting for something.  I'll just deal with the less polished Linux ones.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 1, 2017)

Taking a break, Foxy and Friends.


Hugs


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 1, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I kept flip flopping between Windows and Linux ever since Win 8 can out, initially Win 10 appeared it would be what I wanted with a little tweaking but when Microsoft removed or blocked those tweaks my mind was made up.  Oh I'll keep my Windows 7 gamer as long as I can, I know which updates to hide or block but eventually I'll have to make a decision about that one.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 1, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Yes, Albuquerque sits in a 'bowl'--you have to go up to get out of town in all four directions--but we aren't ringed by state and national parks as much as we are Indian reservations--Sandia to the north and Isleta to the south.  And the city is crammed up against the Sandias east so the only way it can grow is to the west.  But it is doing that in a major way.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 1, 2017)

Oh it's a long, long while from May to December.  But the days grow short when you reach September.  Or so the song goes.  But today we're in October and the days seem to be growing sweeter.  The skies are a deeper blue as the season changes from our usual sultry, humid days to crisper, cooler, and yes, shorter days.  The trees are changing from their verdant green to brilliant reds, russet nrowns, golds and oranges.

Football, even with its imposed political controversies, still dominates the weekends.  The ELHS Potters still disappoint on the gridiron losing 49-18 to nearby Martins Ferry.  Kids of all ages are having autumn pictures taken at Thompson Park among the colorful leaves and piles of pumpkins.  I find myself taking Daisy for twice daily walks there.  9:00 in the morning to blow the sleep off her and again at 3:00 in the afternoon so she can stretch her furry white legs chasing squirrels.

By 7:00 in the evening dusk is falling and the air gets cooler yet.  I have scrubbed the glass that shields the gas fireplace insert here in the Great Hall of the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate and fire it up to take the chill off the room.  Today we visit the garden center to shop for Mom's annual Fall chrysanthemum.  I get her a mum in the autumn, a poinsettia at Christmas and a lily for Easter.

The days do grow short when we reach September.  But life takes on its own rhythm once we reach October.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 1, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Well I finally decided a couple of days ago just after Microsoft updated Windows 8.1 on this laptop to entirely switch over to Linux on all but the wife's laptop and my Windows 7 gaming computer.......  For now.......
> The last update Microsucks planted their 'Store' on the laptop with no real way of uninstalling it so now I have one desktop and my personal laptop running Ubuntu.  I'm happy.
> Now if I could only load Ubuntu on the lenovo and make it all work properly without having to write script.  Otherwise the lenovo is still for sale.........



For what we use computers for we just use Windows 10 as it runs what we need and want to run on both our PCs and both our laptops and we don't have to think about it much.  I don't really care if Microsoft loads their junk on which we just ignore.  Win 10 has proved to be a reasonably user friendly and stable system and at this point in life, that works for us.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 1, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Well I finally decided a couple of days ago just after Microsoft updated Windows 8.1 on this laptop to entirely switch over to Linux on all but the wife's laptop and my Windows 7 gaming computer.......  For now.......
> ...


The wife doesn't care either, I on the other hand want complete control over my computers, I will not hand that control over to Microsoft or anyone else so as long as you don't mind owning a Microsoft work station and not a personal computer then so be it........


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 1, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Oh, it's a long long while from May to December,.  But the days grow short when you reach September.  Or so the song goes.  But today we're in October and the days seem to be growing sweeter.  The skies are a deeper blue as the season changes from our usual sultry, humid days to crisper, cooler, and yes, shorter days.  The trees are changing from their verdant green to brilliant reds, russet nrowns, golds and oranges.
> 
> Football, even with its imposed political controversies, still dominates the weekends.  The ELHS Potters still disappoint on the gridiron losing 49-18 to nearby Martins Ferry.  Kids of all ages are having autumn pictures taken at Thompson Park among the colorful leaves and piles of pumpkins.  I find myself taking Daisy for twice daily walks there.  9:00 in the morning to blow the sleep off her and again at 3:00 in the afternoon so she can stretch her furry white legs chasing squirrels.
> 
> ...



October is by far my favorite month of the year.  Best weather (for me because it is cooler without being really cold), most beautiful because of the fall colors and also a sky so blue it hurts to look at it, the tourists have mostly gone home at least after the balloon fiesta that is this coming weekend--we love them but it is nice not to have all the extra traffic and jammed restaurants etc. too--and just a laid back lovely time of year.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 1, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, it's a long long while from May to December,.  But the days grow short when you reach September.  Or so the song goes.  But today we're in October and the days seem to be growing sweeter.  The skies are a deeper blue as the season changes from our usual sultry, humid days to crisper, cooler, and yes, shorter days.  The trees are changing from their verdant green to brilliant reds, russet nrowns, golds and oranges.
> ...


Back in the mid 1980s I lived in sunny Sarasota, Florida.  The summers are insufferable.  The winters are crammed with snowbirds.  But October...

The kids are back in school.  The snowbirds don't show up until after Thanksgiving.  The Gulf waters are still warm.  The lines at the attractions are short and the prices at restaurants haven't yet been inflated to take advantage of the tourist crowds.

All that conspires to make October the best time to visit Florida.

But why visit Florida when the best weather, the best scenery and the best events happen right here?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 1, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I figure it is their operating system offered to consumers for whatever purposes they want.  I appreciate the freedom it allows me to surf the whole world wide web with relative ease and also runs all the games I really enjoy playing.  As for whatever else it does for Microsoft, I don't care as I just ignore all that.  I feel very much in control though it is always amusing that whatever products or services I check out on the web almost immediately starts showing up on ads, etc. I don't mind that either on the few sites that require me to disable the ad blocker.

If I was still doing highly confidential or sensitive work on our computers I might think that through a little more.  But for now, the path of least resistance and most practicality--is that a word?--works for me.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 1, 2017)

We are all having worse allergies here in S.E. Az. also. Everybody is suffering.
I get worse when in town, because of the cottonwood trees, sneezing my head off right now and I can't take anything for it due to allergies. 
Hubby can take them just fine, he has no allergies to drugs.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 1, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I despise advertising with a passion, matter of fact the fastest way to lose a sale to me is to decide to advertise to me.  I have no intention of taking the path of least resistance in this instance because it's exactly what they want and they win, I want my freedom and my PC to be mine.  I love Windows (for the most part) but knowing what I know I hate the direction Microsoft is going in, it's the same direction Cellular Providers and Apple have already gone in.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 1, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Speaking of Reservations, every time I have a doctors appointment they always ask if I've been out of country in the last two years........  I always ask if driving through Reservations count..........


----------



## peach174 (Oct 1, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



No way Jose!!  
I say the same thing , except "does visiting on a Reservation count"?


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 1, 2017)

Headed back to Tarheel Country at O Dark Thirty in the morning by way of Texarkana, Nashville, Gatlinburg and Hendersonville, NC. Have to stop in Hendersonville to get a couple bushels of NC mountain apples Been here in Cowtown 2 months longer than planned because of my knee surgery. I'll put my Tarheel flag back in my sig so peeps know where I'm posting from.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 1, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Headed back to Tarheel Country at O Dark Thirty in the morning by way of Texarkana, Nashville, Gatlinburg and Hendersonville, NC. Have to stop in Hendersonville to get a couple bushels of NC mountain apples Been here in Cowtown 2 months longer than planned because of my knee surgery. I'll put my Tarheel flag back in my sig so peeps know where I'm posting from.


Soooooooo..........  You have tar on your horns until you can get it back on your heels?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 1, 2017)

Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
007's brother-in-law for a full recovery,
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, Esthermoon, SFC Ollie, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

Autumn in Ohio


----------



## Gracie (Oct 2, 2017)

Almost over my snit. I have been posting at another place I really enjoy, but I will be here too. Maybe just not as often.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 2, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Headed back to Tarheel Country at O Dark Thirty in the morning by way of Texarkana, Nashville, Gatlinburg and Hendersonville, NC. Have to stop in Hendersonville to get a couple bushels of NC mountain apples Been here in Cowtown 2 months longer than planned because of my knee surgery. I'll put my Tarheel flag back in my sig so peeps know where I'm posting from.



Safe travels and we're all together here in the Coffee Shop no matter where we live.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 2, 2017)

Busy weekend! Friday night was my partner's birthday bash and, as usual, it was a huge success. I was almost as busy restocking beer coolers as the bartenders (3) were serving drinks I believe I toted a thousand bottles of beer and a couple dozen bottles of the hard stuff.
I went through all my ice by the end of the night due to coolers on the kitchen floor icing down beers before hauling it to the bar. The gross was about 15% of our expected monthly totals and I actually drew a bit off the top.
At the end of this month is out famous Halloween bash, historically our biggest night of the year. With any luck, we will hit the next milestone.
Make no mistake. I am getting a bit old for this, but I'm still having a blast.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 3, 2017)

Extra thoughts sent to those in Florida, Texas, Puerto Rico and everywhere ravaged by the storms and those dealing with the terrible Las Vegas massacre.

Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
007's brother-in-law for a full recovery,
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, Esthermoon, SFC Ollie, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 3, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 152504


I see you've found Montrovant's hiking picture.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 3, 2017)

I just loaded Mint 18 on my main PC over the Mint 17 boot.  Unfortunately, it has caused a boot problem with GRUB.  However, I can go to BIOS and boot up into Windows, and that partition seems unaffected, so I think I'll be OK.  I just need to try to fix my boot loader, or if all else fails, I can just switch my BIOS options and load into Windows.

Annoying, but when I first booted into the GRUB error screen, I was very concerned I  had just screwed up my Windows partition, too.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 3, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I just loaded Mint 18 on my main PC over the Mint 17 boot.  Unfortunately, it has caused a boot problem with GRUB.  However, I can go to BIOS and boot up into Windows, and that partition seems unaffected, so I think I'll be OK.  I just need to try to fix my boot loader, or if all else fails, I can just switch my BIOS options and load into Windows.
> 
> Annoying, but when I first booted into the GRUB error screen, I was very concerned I  had just screwed up my Windows partition, too.


boot-repair - Linux Mint Forums

Or

Reinstall grub2 from LiveCD - Linux Mint Community


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 3, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I just loaded Mint 18 on my main PC over the Mint 17 boot.  Unfortunately, it has caused a boot problem with GRUB.  However, I can go to BIOS and boot up into Windows, and that partition seems unaffected, so I think I'll be OK.  I just need to try to fix my boot loader, or if all else fails, I can just switch my BIOS options and load into Windows.
> ...



Yeah, I used boot-repair.  I think I had this same problem when I switched from Vista to 7 on my dual boot, too.  I had the boot-repair iso on my other PC, at least.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 3, 2017)

Well we had an interesting afternoon.  Had just picked up Carly's prescription at the vet and were headed to Sprouts to buy fresh fruit and veggies when we got hit in the right rear quarter panel--tore the skin almost all the way off the car and screwed up the left rear wheel and then the right one when  the car spun into the curb.  The car has been towed and we drove a rental car home but are pretty bummed about the whole thing.  And it had been an absolutely pleasant day up to that point.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 3, 2017)

So I have the newest Mint version on this PC, but I can't load it onto the laptop, which was the original thing I wanted to do.  I guess the laptop is too old and crappy; I have a good USB boot made, it works on my PCs, but freezes when I try to load onto the laptop.

The little one goes to the orthodontist to get her bottom braces tomorrow.  She's used to having the top ones in, so hopefully it won't be too tough a transition for her.  She does get to choose some colors that get put on the braces each time she goes in, and she likes that.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 3, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Well we had an interesting afternoon. Had just picked up Carly's prescription at the vet and were headed to Sprouts to buy fresh fruit and veggies when we got hit in the right rear quarter panel--tore the skin almost all the way off the car and screwed up the left rear wheel and then the right one when the car spun into the curb. The car has been towed and we drove a rental car home but are pretty bummed about the whole thing. And it had been an absolutely pleasant day up to that point.



Sorry to hear the news of your bad luck Foxfyre... This is probably like preaching to the choir but, cars are replaceable and we pay a boatload of money to insurance companies to do just that. An inconvenience yes, but as long as no one was injured blessing should be counted. Amen and pass the plate... ole foxy needs the money...


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 4, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Well we had an interesting afternoon.  Had just picked up Carly's prescription at the vet and were headed to Sprouts to buy fresh fruit and veggies when we got hit in the right rear quarter panel--tore the skin almost all the way off the car and screwed up the left rear wheel and then the right one when  the car spun into the curb.  The car has been towed and we drove a rental car home but are pretty bummed about the whole thing.  And it had been an absolutely pleasant day up to that point.



At least no one was hurt.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 4, 2017)

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## peach174 (Oct 4, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Well we had an interesting afternoon.  Had just picked up Carly's prescription at the vet and were headed to Sprouts to buy fresh fruit and veggies when we got hit in the right rear quarter panel--tore the skin almost all the way off the car and screwed up the left rear wheel and then the right one when  the car spun into the curb.  The car has been towed and we drove a rental car home but are pretty bummed about the whole thing.  And it had been an absolutely pleasant day up to that point.



Wow!
But happy to hear you both are alright.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 4, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Well we had an interesting afternoon.  Had just picked up Carly's prescription at the vet and were headed to Sprouts to buy fresh fruit and veggies when we got hit in the right rear quarter panel--tore the skin almost all the way off the car and screwed up the left rear wheel and then the right one when  the car spun into the curb.  The car has been towed and we drove a rental car home but are pretty bummed about the whole thing.  And it had been an absolutely pleasant day up to that point.


Hopefully you two are alright.    Academy or Montgomery Sprouts?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 4, 2017)

Academy Sprouts.  I have a bit of whiplash in my neck and upper back but it isn't getting worse so I figure it will be sort lived.  Hombre says he is okay but he seems to be moving more slowly today.  We spent the morning dealing with the body shop and trying to find out what the towing company did with our car when they didn't deliver it to the body shop last night.  We did find it and it should be there by now.  Got our first Wednesday (10% discount for senior citizens) grocery shopping done.  Thank goodness I hired a housekeeping service to do a quick clean ahead of house guests arriving tomorrow.  I honestly think I would not have been up to that.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 4, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Academy Sprouts.  I have a bit of whiplash in my neck and upper back but it isn't getting worse so I figure it will be sort lived.  Hombre says he is okay but he seems to be moving more slowly today.  We spent the morning dealing with the body shop and trying to find out what the towing company did with our car when they didn't deliver it to the body shop last night.  We did find it and it should be there by now.  Got our first Wednesday (10% discount for senior citizens) grocery shopping done.  Thank goodness I hired a housekeeping service to do a quick clean ahead of house guests arriving tomorrow.  I honestly think I would not have been up to that.


If you were hit that hard you should both get checked out medically.  I'm assuming it was the other driver's fault hence I would get an attorney or at least talk to one.


----------



## Kat (Oct 4, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Academy Sprouts.  I have a bit of whiplash in my neck and upper back but it isn't getting worse so I figure it will be sort lived.  Hombre says he is okay but he seems to be moving more slowly today.  We spent the morning dealing with the body shop and trying to find out what the towing company did with our car when they didn't deliver it to the body shop last night.  We did find it and it should be there by now.  Got our first Wednesday (10% discount for senior citizens) grocery shopping done.  Thank goodness I hired a housekeeping service to do a quick clean ahead of house guests arriving tomorrow.  I honestly think I would not have been up to that.
> ...




I have been thinking the same thing. Sometimes you don't know for a few days.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 4, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Well we had an interesting afternoon.  Had just picked up Carly's prescription at the vet and were headed to Sprouts to buy fresh fruit and veggies when we got hit in the right rear quarter panel--tore the skin almost all the way off the car and screwed up the left rear wheel and then the right one when  the car spun into the curb.  The car has been towed and we drove a rental car home but are pretty bummed about the whole thing.  And it had been an absolutely pleasant day up to that point.


How are you guys, though?


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 5, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Well we had an interesting afternoon.  Had just picked up Carly's prescription at the vet and were headed to Sprouts to buy fresh fruit and veggies when we got hit in the right rear quarter panel--tore the skin almost all the way off the car and screwed up the left rear wheel and then the right one when  the car spun into the curb.  The car has been towed and we drove a rental car home but are pretty bummed about the whole thing.  And it had been an absolutely pleasant day up to that point.



You personified your car Foxfyre, car's skin?  You can try a band-aid, but I am thinking body shop...

Well, brother-in-law died Wednesday at 5:40 am.  Mrs. Liberty had a dream that he died at 5:55 am, but no specific day.  Funeral is Saturday.  Still on the job search with no solid prospects just yet.  Although I was running out of landscape work, and now there are four medium sized jobs to keep me busy through next week, so not all is bad or stressful.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 5, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Academy Sprouts.  I have a bit of whiplash in my neck and upper back but it isn't getting worse so I figure it will be sort lived.  Hombre says he is okay but he seems to be moving more slowly today.  We spent the morning dealing with the body shop and trying to find out what the towing company did with our car when they didn't deliver it to the body shop last night.  We did find it and it should be there by now.  Got our first Wednesday (10% discount for senior citizens) grocery shopping done.  Thank goodness I hired a housekeeping service to do a quick clean ahead of house guests arriving tomorrow.  I honestly think I would not have been up to that.


Don't either of you guys be heroes.  If there is any suspicion that you have been injured, have it documented, NOW!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 5, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Well we had an interesting afternoon.  Had just picked up Carly's prescription at the vet and were headed to Sprouts to buy fresh fruit and veggies when we got hit in the right rear quarter panel--tore the skin almost all the way off the car and screwed up the left rear wheel and then the right one when  the car spun into the curb.  The car has been towed and we drove a rental car home but are pretty bummed about the whole thing.  And it had been an absolutely pleasant day up to that point.
> ...


Sorry for Mrs. Liberty's loss.  
I'm still crossing the hooks for you to find some steady, rewarding work.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 5, 2017)

Housemate is in his hallway bathroom, peeling 50 year old wallpaper off the walls...and lo and behold...black mold is under it. Oh lucky us. 
So now, we hold our breath when we head to our rooms, in the laundry room and partially in the kitchen. We DID finally get new flooring in the kitchen and tomorrow it will go in his hallway bathroom but I feel sorry for the guy installing it and hopes he has a mask.
Housemate did peel off a bunch of wallpaper and cleaned it off with mold killer spray, then painted primer on it but the whole bathroom needs to be done. I hope he doesn't put it off. I've had enough of mold and mushrooms growing under beds for a lifetime.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 5, 2017)

A gorgeous Harvest moon hung low in the eastern sky last night.  It looked to be the size of a Mason jar lid at 7:00 as dusk settled in.  But today I awoke to an autumn rain pelting the roof.  Time to roll over and snooze for a few more minutes.  I'm up and at 'em by 8:00 most days since retirement.  Daisy the Mutt's toenails can be heard clicking down along the hardwood floors around 10:30.  She goes to the kitchen, laps up some water, stretches and poses then swats the sole of my foot in order to be let outside.  Five minutes later, she lets out a yap to be brought back inside.  Then it's time for her to take a forty minute nap.

I took Mom on a dive yesterday.  She wanted to buy some apples and the local orchards are brimming with a bumper crop.  After the orchard we went to a farm stand to get the last of the sweet corn this season.  Along with ears of sweet corn, she picked up some freshly harvested beets, still with the foliage attached, an eggplant, butternut squash, a couple handfuls of green beans, banana peppers, red potatoes, a zucchini and a half gallon of fresh apple cider.

We're still a few weeks from peak autumn colors so out we'll go in mid month to take in the sights.  I got a faint whiff of a coal fire on our sojourn. I remember when most folks in these parts heated their homes with coal.  The racket the delivery trucks made as they dumped coal down metal chutes into coal cellars in basements.  The little tornadoes of soot swirling around in front porches.  The heaps of ashes along the roadside in the winter to provide traction to stuck motorists.

I heard that this week marked the sixtieth anniversary of the launch of Sputnik.  When I was born in January of that year, there were 48 states in the union, Ike was president and nothing had yet to be launched into outer space.  What a time it must have been.  By October, I was soiling my cloth diaper as Mom clinched safety pins between her teeth while she deposited a dirty diaper into a pale.

It made me think about my first real memory.  It was the Cuban Missile crisis fifty five years ago this month.  When the grown ups are afraid, even the little kids pay attention.  I remember imitating President Kennedy, calling that Caribbean island "Cuber" as I understood him to say and eliciting roars of laughter from my parents and grandparents.

In case the wheels fell off and a nuclear exchange happened, we were to repair to Grandpa's house on Vernia Street.  There, in the backyard under the crab apple tree, he had built a bomb shelter where we were to spend eternity.  Within three years, the bomb shelter that was off limits to us grandkids became our playhouse in combination with a storage shed where grandpa's lawn mower would sit.  The place reeked of vinegar as Grandpa seemed to refuse to rake up the crab apples that fell in late summertime.  Honey bees were a constant threat as the rotting apple smell drew them like a watermelon rind draws flies at a picnic.

Grandpa's next door neighbor had a small metal shop set up in his garage.  The buzz and crackle of the welder droned on through the day and into the evening.  We were all duly warned to never EVER look at the bluish sparks it produced.  The son of Grandpa's neighbor was Bernie Allen, a name that might not mean anything to you.  But Bernie Allen was an East Liverpudlian who made it to the big leagues playing shortstop.

Grandpa was a Ford man and his Fairlane sat in his driveway.  Big, blue and with a distinctive hood ornament that looked like a heraldic coat of arms, Grandpa's Fairlane would regularly whisk us grandkids down to Roger's Drive-In for root beer floats and onion rings.  Uncle Alex (pronounced "Elec") was a Buick man and Pop drove a Mercury and then Pontiacs.  Uncle Ducky, always an outlayer, drove Studebakers.  An odd choice for a man of his massive carriage.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 5, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> A gorgeous Harvest moon hung low in the eastern sky last night.  It looked to be the size of a Mason jar lid at 7:00 as dusk settled in.  But today I awoke to an autumn rain pelting the roof.  Time to roll over and snooze for a few more minutes.  I'm up and at them by 8:00 most days since retirement.  Daisy the Mutt's toenails can be heard clicking down along the hardwood around 10:30.  She goes to the kitchen, laps up some water, stretches and poses then swats the sole of my foot in order to be let outside.  Five minutes later, she lets out a yap to be brought back inside.  Then it's time for her to take a forty minute nap.
> 
> I took Mom on a dive yesterday.  She wanted to buy some apples and the local orchards are brimming with a bumper crop.  After the orchard we went to a farm stand,to get the last of the sweet corn this season.  Along with ears of sweet corn, she picked up some freshly harvested beet, still with the foliage attached, an eggplant, butternut squash, a couple handfuls of green beans, banana peppers, red potatoes, a zucchini and a half gallon of fresh apple cider.
> 
> ...


I wanna come live with you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 5, 2017)

Not feeling any worse.  Time pretty well tied up with our house guests this weekend but will check in when I can.

Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
007's brother-in-law for a full recovery,
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Comfort to Mrs. Saveliberty & family in the loss of her brother,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, Esthermoon, SFC Ollie, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

Beautiful late harvest moon tonight


----------



## Sherry (Oct 6, 2017)

Happy Friday!! I hope everyone has a great weekend. Tomorrow we'll be driving out to visit with WQ's family, and then out for some yummy seafood on the waterfront.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 6, 2017)

Sherry said:


> Happy Friday!! I hope everyone has a great weekend. Tomorrow we'll be driving out to visit with WQ's family, and then out for some yummy seafood on the waterfront.






*



*


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 6, 2017)

Talked to a friend of mine who makes his living brewing home-made wild berry jams and jellies (he has a chemistry degree from MIT).  He mentioned that berries have been pretty scarce this season, and yet some of his usual suppliers brought in bumper crops from their locations.  Weather has been pretty weird here this year.  
When I first moved up here in '88, summers were typically pretty wet, lots of rain, all the time, beginning in July.  Then it got nice and sunny for the past 7-8 years.  We've been spoiled.  This summer has been more "typical" with rain starting in early July and not really stopping ever since.  I know that it will stop raining soon, when it starts snowing.  The goats are miserable in their pens where the snow is almost knee deep for me in places.  
My barn roof trusses were delivered Wed.  I pick up the sheathing and steel panels tomorrow.  I'm looking forward to getting at least a few sections of roof done.  And I brought in the roof under budget, too!!


----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 6, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Friday!! I hope everyone has a great weekend. Tomorrow we'll be driving out to visit with WQ's family, and then out for some yummy seafood on the waterfront.
> ...





Okay Hoss....you're invited.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 6, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Friday!! I hope everyone has a great weekend. Tomorrow we'll be driving out to visit with WQ's family, and then out for some yummy seafood on the waterfront.
> ...


Have you arrived safely in North Carolina Hossfly?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 6, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Humph.  You always did love him best.               (  )


----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 6, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...




The big galoot!!!


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## Hossfly (Oct 7, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Oh yes. Been flying the Tarheel flag since Tuesday evening. Cold here, only gets up to 85F.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 7, 2017)

Sherry said:


> Happy Friday!! I hope everyone has a great weekend. Tomorrow we'll be driving out to visit with WQ's family, and then out for some yummy seafood on the waterfront.



Hope Nate doesn't veer too far east and ruin your weekend.  However it looks more like Kat  and Ernie S. could be in the bullseye of this one.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 7, 2017)

This is annoying.  I use an old laptop to play videos on my TV.  It's running Linux Mint 17.  I sometimes find that the VLC player on the laptop won't play files that the VLC player on my Windows machines will play.  Well, I put Linux Mint 18 on this PC, and the VLC in this version seems to play the videos without trouble.  Unfortunately, I can't load Mint 18 on the laptop.  I've tried, but it just freezes up when I try to boot 18 from a USB.  I don't know what it is in 18 that is different, if there's some codec or what.

I can convert the files and get them to play on the laptop, but it's annoying.


----------



## OldLady (Oct 7, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Not feeling any worse.  Time pretty well tied up with our house guests this weekend but will check in when I can.
> 
> Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys.
> 
> ...


Yes, it was so bright that when I looked out toward the garage, I wondered where the lights were coming from.  Cast a shadow, I'm sure.
Also made folks generally more cranky and nutty than usual.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 7, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> This is annoying.  I use an old laptop to play videos on my TV.  It's running Linux Mint 17.  I sometimes find that the VLC player on the laptop won't play files that the VLC player on my Windows machines will play.  Well, I put Linux Mint 18 on this PC, and the VLC in this version seems to play the videos without trouble.  Unfortunately, I can't load Mint 18 on the laptop.  I've tried, but it just freezes up when I try to boot 18 from a USB.  I don't know what it is in 18 that is different, if there's some codec or what.
> 
> I can convert the files and get them to play on the laptop, but it's annoying.


Try it via Terminal.

How to upgrade to Linux Mint 18 from Linux Mint 17


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 7, 2017)

Got downright chilly last night, today is gorgeous, 70 degrees, not a cloud in the sky with a very light breeze.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 7, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > This is annoying.  I use an old laptop to play videos on my TV.  It's running Linux Mint 17.  I sometimes find that the VLC player on the laptop won't play files that the VLC player on my Windows machines will play.  Well, I put Linux Mint 18 on this PC, and the VLC in this version seems to play the videos without trouble.  Unfortunately, I can't load Mint 18 on the laptop.  I've tried, but it just freezes up when I try to boot 18 from a USB.  I don't know what it is in 18 that is different, if there's some codec or what.
> ...



I'll give that a try.  However, since I have a ton of stuff on the laptop I'd want to save, and I don't want to go through the process of moving it onto the external HD yet again, I'll probably wait until Monday or Tuesday when no one is home.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 7, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Friday!! I hope everyone has a great weekend. Tomorrow we'll be driving out to visit with WQ's family, and then out for some yummy seafood on the waterfront.
> ...


It's raining pretty heavily here and winds are on and off to maybe 35 MPH. From NOAA's last advisory, landfall should be about midnight at the Mississippi/Lousiana border. We can expect winds about 60 MPH here in Foley. Really no big deal for an area that has survived 140 MPH winds.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 7, 2017)

*ROLL TIDE*


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 7, 2017)

Special vibes for wisdom and safety for those in the path of Hurricane Nate.

Not feeling any worse. Time pretty well tied up with our house guests this weekend but will check in when I can.

Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
007's brother-in-law for a full recovery,
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Comfort to Mrs. Saveliberty & family in the loss of her brother,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, Esthermoon, SFC Ollie, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

Beauty in the storm


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 7, 2017)

We've been tied up with houseguests for the last three days and I just realized I am a terrible birthday host for the Coffee Shop as I missed Montro's birthday two days ago on October 5.

So a belated but heartfelt. . . 

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MONTROVANT!!!!!!*

*and blessings for many more to come!!!*

*



*​


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 7, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


Strap 'me on tight, Ernie!  Godspeed!


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 7, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> We've been tied up with houseguests for the last three days and I just realized I am a terrible birthday host for the Coffee Shop as I missed Montro's birthday two days ago on October 5.
> 
> So a belated but heartfelt. . .
> 
> ...


What she said!  Happy birthday, montrovant!  Many happy returns of the day!


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 7, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> We've been tied up with houseguests for the last three days and I just realized I am a terrible birthday host for the Coffee Shop as I missed Montro's birthday two days ago on October 5.
> 
> So a belated but heartfelt. . .
> 
> ...



The little one made me this for my birthday:


 

My employer took me for an eye exam (which I asked for).  I hadn't had one in 6 1/2 years.  I had planned to go with a deal the place offered, where you get 2 pairs of glasses with cheaper frames for $70 and a free eye exam.  Unfortunately, after the exam, I was told they needed to do high index lenses because my eyesight is so crappy, and it would instead cost $200 for 2 pairs of cheaper framed glasses.  I just got the prescription, then came home and ordered a pair of glasses online for $26.    Hopefully they aren't horrible quality!


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 8, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > We've been tied up with houseguests for the last three days and I just realized I am a terrible birthday host for the Coffee Shop as I missed Montro's birthday two days ago on October 5.
> ...



Odd fact about my prescription: My left eye got a bit worse, going from -8.00 to -8.50, but my right eye actually got better as far as the spherical number, going from -5.50 to -5.00.  With this prescription, though, I got a cylinder number, which I hadn't had before, and I guess means I have astigmatism?  I'm actually a bit surprised that my prescription didn't change more, but now I wonder if my last exam missed the astigmatism and that's why the regular number was worse before, or if this exam mistakenly picked up astigmatism.  Not that it matters much, I just need to see clearly.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 8, 2017)

Happy birthday, Montrovant.  Hope you had a great time!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 8, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> We've been tied up with houseguests for the last three days and I just realized I am a terrible birthday host for the Coffee Shop as I missed Montro's birthday two days ago on October 5.
> 
> So a belated but heartfelt. . .
> 
> ...



Is that a cake?  Wow.  Imagine the time and effort that went into that!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 8, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I just loaded Mint 18 on my main PC over the Mint 17 boot.  Unfortunately, it has caused a boot problem with GRUB.  However, I can go to BIOS and boot up into Windows, and that partition seems unaffected, so I think I'll be OK.  I just need to try to fix my boot loader, or if all else fails, I can just switch my BIOS options and load into Windows.
> 
> Annoying, but when I first booted into the GRUB error screen, I was very concerned I  had just screwed up my Windows partition, too.



I think Gparted might can fix that.

Or this other thing I used to use. Some kind of universal boot/partition loader fixer thing.

Yeah, I'm drawing a blank. Nowadays, I just put whatever on whatever disk, haven't dual-booted in 5 years.

I'd put mint on an 8gb microSD and call it good.

BCD-something comes to mind as for the fixer program.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 8, 2017)

A sad story . . . my son was driving into work the other day and saw a baby deer get hit by a car, so he pulled over, got out of his car, dragged the deer out of the road and sat with it and tried to comfort it until it died.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 8, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> A sad story . . . my son was driving into work the other day and saw a baby deer get hit by a car, so he pulled over, got out of his car, dragged the deer out of the road and sat with it and tried to comfort it until it died.



Aww, did he take it home?

Last time that happened to me, it was traumatic, but I ate it.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 8, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > A sad story . . . my son was driving into work the other day and saw a baby deer get hit by a car, so he pulled over, got out of his car, dragged the deer out of the road and sat with it and tried to comfort it until it died.
> ...



No.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 8, 2017)

I think I have discovered part of the problem with employment in America.  Supposedly businesses are having a terrible time finding workers.  It seems there are two reasons why from what I have witnessed.  One, they do not want to pay for quality employees or two, they expect an exact match for their position.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 8, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I just loaded Mint 18 on my main PC over the Mint 17 boot.  Unfortunately, it has caused a boot problem with GRUB.  However, I can go to BIOS and boot up into Windows, and that partition seems unaffected, so I think I'll be OK.  I just need to try to fix my boot loader, or if all else fails, I can just switch my BIOS options and load into Windows.
> ...



I ended up getting it fixed, the program is actually just called boot-repair-disk.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 8, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I just loaded Mint 18 on my main PC over the Mint 17 boot.  Unfortunately, it has caused a boot problem with GRUB.  However, I can go to BIOS and boot up into Windows, and that partition seems unaffected, so I think I'll be OK.  I just need to try to fix my boot loader, or if all else fails, I can just switch my BIOS options and load into Windows.
> ...


Nah, all he needed was a simple bootloader fix.  When dual booting and upgrading your distro Grub bootloader will break sometimes.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 8, 2017)

I have survived Nate! I walked out on the deck to survey the destruction caused by the most violent storm to hit the Alabama coast in a couple weeks. My garbage can is laying on its side a foot, maybe 14" from where it was pre-storm and the table cloth on the table in the gazebo is messed up for the second time.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 8, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Just a note, I decided to take another look at a few distros and right now have Mint 18 on my Linux desktop.  I installed the Cinnamenu applet which give you a Gnome 3 style "start" menu.






I love it.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 8, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



I try to avoid the menu by putting the programs I use most often in my cairo-dock.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 8, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


My most used programs go on the panel, I hate Cairo-dock mostly because it always "broke" on me.  I like the Gnome 3 menu because it's larger and more easy to search.  
I tried the latest Kubuntu Plasma (KDE) but it has a definite learning curve and takes time to configure besides with the newer Plama 5 screen it appears some things just can't be undone if one makes a mistake with their personalization.  I was using kubuntu with Plasma 4 just a few years ago before I did a multi distro reexamination.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 8, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Eh, I'm an LX-type. Shortcut on desktop-done. I guess it does have a docky-mathingy.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 8, 2017)

I suspect computers rise up and take over from humans when we swear at them on a regular basis while attempting to find programs using voice commands.  The constant badgering is finally too much for them to endure.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 8, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> *ROLL TIDE*



And I shall call you Deacon Blues...


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 8, 2017)

I'm trying to upgrade the laptop to Mint 18 through terminal.  Fingers crossed it doesn't break it, or if it does, that I can revert back to 17.


----------



## Kat (Oct 8, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...




It was fun! NOT!!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 8, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> A sad story . . . my son was driving into work the other day and saw a baby deer get hit by a car, so he pulled over, got out of his car, dragged the deer out of the road and sat with it and tried to comfort it until it died.


Sad, indeed, but all life ends.  Some lives end without suffering and pain, some suddenly.  Sorry your son had to start his day so sadly.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 8, 2017)

Talk about sad...I read this story in today's paper.  It hit kind of close to home but mostly because it involved fellow Alaskans.  But how many of us can relate to being young, celebrating some modicum of success, and being excited about spending some time on an exotic adventure with lifelong friends.

Alaska Man Held His Best Friend as He Died in Las Vegas Concert Shooting: ‘I’m Not Leaving Him’

I am not sure how I would handle something of this magnitude.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 8, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


My wife is the one with icons adorning her screen like Christmas decorations on a tree me I like my desktop (virtual one) clean.  Mint Cinnamon also lets shortcuts be placed on the desktop, see the little window in the open menu (Add to panel, Add to desktop, Add to favorites, Uninstall).


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 8, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I'm trying to upgrade the laptop to Mint 18 through terminal.  Fingers crossed it doesn't break it, or if it does, that I can revert back to 17.



IMO, better off erasing and starting fresh.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 8, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Upgrading to 18 through the terminal seems to have worked.  There was a bit of a hiccup when it first started; it didn't recognize the wireless, then it didn't want to shut down when I told it to, instead just logging out and back in.  I also had a problem getting it to add the multimedia codecs: it kept telling me I held a broken package.  I was able to get the machine restarted eventually, and that problem went away on its own.  After it restarted, the wireless was recognized.  And I learned that if you use aptitude instead of just apt-get in terminal, it apparently works harder to follow your command; using aptitude let the codec package go through.  So for now, and I have the laptop shut off at the moment, 18 seems to be functioning.  It kept all of my files safely, so I didn't end up needing the backups.  The video files that weren't playing in 17 are playing in 18, at this point I'll give this a


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 8, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I'm trying to upgrade the laptop to Mint 18 through terminal.  Fingers crossed it doesn't break it, or if it does, that I can revert back to 17.
> ...



The laptop would not load 18 from a USB.  It wasn't the USB, as I checked it on one of my desktops and was able to load it up fine.  Otherwise I'd have just gone that route.  Using terminal to upgrade to a new version wouldn't be my first choice.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 8, 2017)

Every OS has its quirks and problems. 

Hmm, laptop not loading from USB sounds like newer USB/older laptop.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 8, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Every OS has its quirks and problems.
> 
> Hmm, laptop not loading from USB sounds like newer USB/older laptop.



The USB device isn't new, it's just the newest version of Mint I put on it.  The laptop is pretty old.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 8, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Every OS has its quirks and problems.
> ...



Ooo ooo.. I know what it is. It's a UEFI thing.

All the newer Linuxes are like that. No UEFI MB support=No newer Linux.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 8, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Try Bleach Bit to clean up files, it's easy to use and is in the Software Manager.  I use App Grid myself, I find it to be a better software source.  A better cleaner is Stacer but it's not in either manager as of yet, terminal install only.
How to install Stacer for quick Linux system optimization


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 8, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Pretty much true for thumb drives but not DVD if you have the right burner software.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 8, 2017)

Gotta run some errands.  Later.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 8, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> A sad story . . . my son was driving into work the other day and saw a baby deer get hit by a car, so he pulled over, got out of his car, dragged the deer out of the road and sat with it and tried to comfort it until it died.


 
You raised a good son, Chris.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 8, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I'm with your wife.  I like to keep things as simple and logical as possible.  So I have a LOT of icons on my desk top but they are organized--the computer maintenance/access kinds of thing grouped together, message board links grouped together, news sources I like to check regularly grouped together, games grouped together etc.  Keeps life simple, uncomplicated, and I don't have to remember where to look for things or what the exact file name is..


----------



## Gracie (Oct 8, 2017)

Well darn! I missed your birthday too! So..a belated Happy Birthday, Montrovant!!


----------



## Gracie (Oct 8, 2017)

I had to go to the doc yesterday and saw a doe laying on the side of the road. I pulled over to see if it was still alive, but it wasn't. If it was, I was gonna haul it to a vet if I could lift it in my van. Alas...it was already gone. When I was coming home from the doc, I saw the county animal control truck lifting it into their truck. It made me sad.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 8, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


 No understand dis language.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 8, 2017)

Kat said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



But thank goodness that it was one of those not-all-that-powerful storms that hits fast and then moves on quickly.  And even more thank goodness that you both are able to post so soon and are okay.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 8, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> I have survived Nate! I walked out on the deck to survey the destruction caused by the most violent storm to hit the Alabama coast in a couple weeks. My garbage can is laying on its side a foot, maybe 14" from where it was pre-storm and the table cloth on the table in the gazebo is messed up for the second time.



I was thinking about you and Kat when I saw how close to you where the eye came on shore.  So glad it was one of those quick hit and run storms.  And I'm happy you're both okay.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 8, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


That's what the bottom panel is for.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 8, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


01010111 01101000 01111001 00100000 01101110 01101111 01110100 00111111


----------



## Gracie (Oct 8, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 8, 2017)

Happy Birthday Mont


----------



## Kat (Oct 8, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I have survived Nate! I walked out on the deck to survey the destruction caused by the most violent storm to hit the Alabama coast in a couple weeks. My garbage can is laying on its side a foot, maybe 14" from where it was pre-storm and the table cloth on the table in the gazebo is messed up for the second time.
> ...




I was on the screened in porch some of the time. I saw that eye looking at me!


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 8, 2017)

Kat said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


That was me, I was peeping.......


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 8, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Mint 18 seems to be running well enough on the laptop now.  I really just use it to play videos on the TV in my room, so I don't need a whole lot of functionality.  I only went from Mint 17 to 18 because 17 had problems playing some video files and I couldn't figure out how to fix it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 8, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Well install Bleach Bit to get rid of all the leftover trash files and it will run even better.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 8, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I had to go to the doc yesterday and saw a doe laying on the side of the road. I pulled over to see if it was still alive, but it wasn't. If it was, I was gonna haul it to a vet if I could lift it in my van. Alas...it was already gone. When I was coming home from the doc, I saw the county animal control truck lifting it into their truck. It made me sad.


I rather like the system we have in Alaska.  Whenever a moose gets hit by an auto or train, there is a "call list" of charities who will send out a team to salvage the meat, which finds its way to local soup kitchens and food pantries.  When I lived back East, I could not believe the wanton waste of good game meat, dozens of dead deer on the roadsides, just rotting.  Unbelievable.


----------



## Kat (Oct 8, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I had to go to the doc yesterday and saw a doe laying on the side of the road. I pulled over to see if it was still alive, but it wasn't. If it was, I was gonna haul it to a vet if I could lift it in my van. Alas...it was already gone. When I was coming home from the doc, I saw the county animal control truck lifting it into their truck. It made me sad.
> ...




 When I lived in Alaska, I was in a car late at night that went around a curve and hit a moose. Killed it. It haunted me for so long. The police called one responsible to salvage, and feed others.

I am having a very hard time reading all this stuff. It gets to me big time.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 8, 2017)

I hit a rabbit once. I pulled over and got it from the middle of the road. It died in my lap. I was so upset.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 8, 2017)

Sorry Kat. No more from me on this topic. I know how you feel. Bothers me too.

So....all is well in KatLand? No loose patio table covers or trashcans walking a foot or two?


----------



## Kat (Oct 8, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Sorry Kat. No more from me on this topic. I know how you feel. Bothers me too.
> 
> So....all is well in KatLand? No loose patio table covers or trashcans walking a foot or two?




Yes. We protected what we needed to, and then the winds and rain came. Now it's gone, but for it feeling like a sauna outside.......but even that is better.
Thanks for asking.
I would rather not go through that again, but probably will.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 8, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


By the way that's binary for "why not?"


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 8, 2017)

Kat said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Kat. No more from me on this topic. I know how you feel. Bothers me too.
> ...


Move to the desert southwest, rain?  Humidity?  What are those........


----------



## Gracie (Oct 8, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I may surprise you, but I knew it was binary something or other. How did I know? No clue. Sometimes my brain surprises me with tidbits


----------



## Gracie (Oct 8, 2017)

Meanwhile..it is EXTREMELY windy right now. I hope one of those 50ft ponderosa pines don't land on the roof over our rooms.


----------



## Kat (Oct 8, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




Humidity keeps the skin from aging. Your dryness ages it.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 8, 2017)

My family business celebrates its 94th year next week.  A print shop down at the foot of the hill on St. Clair Avenue Keystone Printing is the city's third oldest family owned business.

The shop is a combination of amazing machinery, bustling productivity and museum.  Up until 1978 when my brother joined the shop, everything done there was done the way commercial printing shops had done it since the turn of the 20th century.

Pop ran the Linotype.  A Rube Goldberg inspired machine if there ever was one.  Pop sat at a keyboard not at all like the typewriter QWERTY keyboard you are using right now, but a keyboard where all the upper case letters were on the left, lower case on the right with various punctuation marks scattered in a seemingly random pattern.  As he struck the keys, mechanisms controlling a matrix of type face molds would open up and deposit the individual letters to a slot at eye level.  Once a line of type (Linotype, get it?) was in the slot, Pop would push a lever and the type face molds would get injected with molten lead.  The resulting lead slug would then drop on to a tray at Pop's left hand.  Then the tray would be taken back to my Uncle Bill and his array of presses.

Uncle Bill was the head pressman inking up the Heidelberg or Windmill or Little Giant with its open gas flames drying the ink.  Uncle Alex ran the platen presses, those hand fed clinkity clankity presses demanding rhythm and skill.  Uncle Robert composited pages of text from the great type cabinets with drawers of little cubby holes each containing a separate letter or punctuation mark.  These are the drawers sought after as shadow boxes to feature thimble collections.

Aunt Dorothy, Uncle Bill's wife and sister to Alex and Robert, kept the books and picked up jobs, a term referring to collation.  In the middle of the shop stood a tube AM radio that had an orange lighted dial and a gothic arched chestnut cabinet.

My memories of the shop are immediately recalled whenever I go in there as it has not substantially changed in sixty years.  The family is gone, save my brother.  The radio is gone replaced by an iPhone and a Bluetooth speaker to listen to podcasts by.  The Linotype are gone replaced by a bank of computers, monitors and digital plate making equipment used in the offset presses.  But everything else remains to the amazement of those who haven't been in there for years, or those who know something about the history of printing and have never been in there.

All my brother has to do I should make it to his 61st birthday in 2021 to make our little business one hundred years old.  I think that's a lead pipe cinch.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 8, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



But there just isn't enough room there.  I have a very busy computer.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 8, 2017)

Kat said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



Yes it does, but there are other advantages.  And we always have Aveeno.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 8, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Meanwhile..it is EXTREMELY windy right now. I hope one of those 50ft ponderosa pines don't land on the roof over our rooms.



Did you know that if you sniff the bark of a mature Ponderosa Pine, it smells like vanilla?  Of course I embarrass Hombre going around smelling the trees.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 8, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile..it is EXTREMELY windy right now. I hope one of those 50ft ponderosa pines don't land on the roof over our rooms.
> ...


No. I didn't know that. I hugged one of the many in the front yard when we got here but I didn't smell anything, lol. And it loves dripping pine sap all over my windshield. That smells like pitch..not 'nilla.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 8, 2017)

Not feeling any worse. Time pretty well tied up with our house guests this weekend but will check in when I can.

Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
007's brother-in-law for a full recovery,
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Comfort to Mrs. Saveliberty & family in the loss of her brother,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, Esthermoon, SFC Ollie, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

Not feeling any worse. Time pretty well tied up with our house guests this weekend but will check in when I can.

Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
007's brother-in-law for a full recovery,
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Comfort to Mrs. Saveliberty & family in the loss of her brother,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, Esthermoon, SFC Ollie, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

_The storms of our lives always pass. . ._


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 9, 2017)

Kat said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


It's 8 am I Just woke up, waiting for the coffee and outside it's 53 degrees and 35% humidity.  I'm feeling sticky with 35% humidity..........


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 9, 2017)

Kat said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Glad you survived.  Hitting a moose is no small matter and many people die.  Moose are BIG!  What surprises me is how many get hit, even as big as they are, they are also fast.  At least their lives aren't wasted, like the poor deer back East.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 9, 2017)

Good morning, Coffee Shoppers!
Killing a few minutes over my morning coffee before I finish clearing my stuff out of the garage.  One thing down, still lots to go.  Next week, I'll be pulling the house trailer up to Willow and stash it for the season, so will begin my long commute.  I'll be spending some time enroute from work to Willow cleaning and clearing the barn and yard.  I'll have to find a couple of tires for the boat trailer, though, because my partner robbed the ones I had for the flatbed trailer.  The hay here is almost gone and I plan on having all the goats moved up to Willow by the time that's gone.  
My huge problem right now is dealing with a passive-aggressive controller who doesn't want me to move and who insists on getting his way.  All this summer, he's supposed to have been putting up fence.  So far, there's about half the fence up, and poorly done at that.  The barn was supposed to have gotten done.  Well, I finally ordered the roof trusses built and picked up the roofing material.  I had hopes that I'd be able to get some kind of shelter put together.  But, now that I have all the materials, the partner has decided he has much more pressing business in town and has declared he doesn't know when he'll be back out to help.  I hired a friend's nephew to come help me pull fence and unload the roofing stuff tomorrow.  The partner has disabled the backhoe, too.  He's determined to force me to keep the goats in town.  My friend who owns this place is pretty much sick and tired of this crap, too.  He's trying to get the place ready to sell up.  I wish I knew how to get my fool partner to grow up.  It's very  frustrating when every move you make is blocked, and when you bring this up, the response is verbally violent and the other party storms off in a huff.  Guess I'll keep on doing what I can by myself and then spend my sparse savings hiring help.
Thanks for the space, y'all.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 9, 2017)

The last remnants of Nate rolled through town in the wee small hours of the morning.  Rain smacked against the house with no more effect than any summer downpour.  Thank God!  For those folks down south who get the full brunt, my heart goes out.  Clearing away trees and restoring electric service and filing insurance claims is just the cost of doing business for seaside communities.  Of course the rest of the year they enjoy the glories of living by the sea.

We get flash floods in the summer and during the thaw of early spring.  But those only effect the people living near the river or small uncontrolled streams.  The Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate sits near the top of the hill and thankfully never suffers the effects of bad weather.

Back in May of 2013 we did have a hail storm roll through.  In the weeks and months after that, out of town contractors prowled the neighborhoods offering their services replacing damaged roofs.  I put a standing seam steel roof on Pimplebutt in 2009.  The out-of-towners saw me planting the window boxes one Saturday and came across the street to assess any damages to my roof.  

It was of course in pristine shape without even a ding or dent.  The contractors persisted saying they could replace my four year old roof.  When I explained that I was the county building inspector, the out-of-towners turned on their heels and beat a hasty retreat.  My office was already busy investigating the sudden influx of these contractors and we busted three different contractors for their shady business practices.  How were they to know that one of their prospective clients would be the guy who was about to file charges against them?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 9, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> The last remnants of Nate rolled through town in the wee small hours of the morning.  Rain smacked against the house with no more effect than any summer downpour.  Thank God!  For those folks down south who get the full brunt, my heart goes out.  Clearing away trees and restoring electric service and filing insurance claims is just the cost of doing business for seaside communities.  Of course the rest of the year they enjoy the glories of living by the sea.
> 
> We get flash floods in the summer and during the thaw of early spring.  But those only effect the people living near the river or small uncontrolled streams.  The Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate sits near the top of the hill and thankfully never suffers the effects of bad weather.
> 
> ...


These ubiquitous scum seem to prowl any and every place where human woe is rampant due to major disasters.  Good on ya, and a lot of the rest of us wish we could turn them on their heels when they appear.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 9, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > The last remnants of Nate rolled through town in the wee small hours of the morning.  Rain smacked against the house with no more effect than any summer downpour.  Thank God!  For those folks down south who get the full brunt, my heart goes out.  Clearing away trees and restoring electric service and filing insurance claims is just the cost of doing business for seaside communities.  Of course the rest of the year they enjoy the glories of living by the sea.
> ...


My staff was instructed to listen to the pneumatic nailers.  Three pops and they knew the shingles were being installed improperly.  Code enforcement says an asphalt tab shingle must be installed by four nails.

I was busy that summer chasing down licensure for fifteen out of town contractors.  Some of these leaches were nothing more than a guy with a pickup truck and an extension ladder.  Others were more professional in appearance brandishing business cards with 800 numbers and no address.  A few of them showed up en mass with trucks decorated with shrink wrap logos and embroidered polo shirts, but no contractor's license!


----------



## Kat (Oct 9, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...




I know.  It did total the car.  I think this was a young one too.


----------



## Kat (Oct 9, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Is 87° here now, with 69° humidity.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 9, 2017)

Kat said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


When I first came to Alaska in the Army, one of the training videos they showed us was an old VW bug hitting a moose, the moose falling into the front of the car and thrashing the occupants - to death.  I have since seen, read, and heard about incidents where moose took on full-sized pickups and managed to do the same thing.  But they move very quickly, are dark-colored, and autos travel even faster.  You have to stay aware that they are sharing Alaska with us, but it still happens, and sad it is, indeed.


----------



## Kat (Oct 9, 2017)

(yes, all true)


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 9, 2017)

Kat said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


When we lived in Northern Virginia that would have been low with static electricity beginning to become prevelant and we would have opened the house up to such comfortable weather.  At 35% we would have been complaining about how dry it was and looking to take Vaseline baths to hold the moisture in.  Now that we've lived out west since 2012 we've acclimated to the point where we start feeling it when humidity hits 15%.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 9, 2017)

Kat said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



61 degrees f here going up to 65 today - 23% humidity - sunny and skies so blue they hurt the eyes to look directly at them.  Not that I brag on our New Mexico October weather (cough.)


----------



## Kat (Oct 9, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




LOL Smarty pants!!

(I still love my beach!)


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 9, 2017)

Kat said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Sum total of the damage here was the garbage can fell over and the table cloth on the table in the gazebo was messed up. I spent about a half hour sitting out there watching the storm. I considered having a cigar, but the wind was blowing a bit of rain about. The worst part of the storm was the TV stations predicting ultimate doom in order to keep you glued to your idiot box.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 9, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


When I installed on this laptop, I had to set some switches to get it to boot up. Nomodprobe, I believe it was. Kubunto loaded and seemed to find everything so I installed. first boot was flawless.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 9, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



My husband being a career all-risk insurance adjuster ran into that all the time.  He would arrive in a disaster area to supervise a team of storm adjusters and go toe to toe with the unscrupulous public adjusters, lawyers, and unlicensed contractors who would be out in force.  That shouldn't be the responsibility of the honest adjusters, but it became that just the same as they not only assessed the real damage, but helped home owners and insurance companies alike from not getting ripped off.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 9, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I had to go to the doc yesterday and saw a doe laying on the side of the road. I pulled over to see if it was still alive, but it wasn't. If it was, I was gonna haul it to a vet if I could lift it in my van. Alas...it was already gone. When I was coming home from the doc, I saw the county animal control truck lifting it into their truck. It made me sad.


I feel a loss when any animal dies. Years ago, I was returning from a job driving a truck with a crane mounted to it. It was dark and a deer ran out in front of me. I hit the brakes, but it would have been foolhardy to try swerving. The deer died on impact. I actually used the crane to lift the deer onto the bed of the truck and took the deer home and dressed it out and eventually ate it. All living things eventually die. Some just rot and go to waste and some sustain more life. I believe the latter is more moral than the former.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 9, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



And that too is just plain wrong because when they cry 'wolf' so loudly when there really isn't one, the people are far more likely to be complacent and shrug off the truly serious warnings when they come.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 9, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I had to go to the doc yesterday and saw a doe laying on the side of the road. I pulled over to see if it was still alive, but it wasn't. If it was, I was gonna haul it to a vet if I could lift it in my van. Alas...it was already gone. When I was coming home from the doc, I saw the county animal control truck lifting it into their truck. It made me sad.
> ...



In some states that would net you a huge fine or even jail time though.  At least in Kansas people could request the fresh road kill and, if there happened to be somebody around with authority to give the permission, the State would allow them to have it.  But it was highly inadvisable not to get that permission.  And I agree with you that it is a shame, even immoral at times, when so much beneficial protein is wasted when there are people who would and could use it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 9, 2017)

Kat said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



And if I lived there, I would learn to love it too.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 9, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


A friend's boss bought into the hype and just had to get from Bay Minette to his place in Bon Secure to rescue his horse. He was drunk. He stopped for some reason, at a boat launch. let his dog out of the van to do its business, got it back in the vehicle and promptly drove off the ramp into the river. He got out, but the dog was not as lucky.
My friend stopped by Doc's yesterday for a big trash bag and retrieved the dog from impound and buried it. Van full of tools, probably totaled, dead dog and he's in jail. He's usually a sensible guy and knows not to drive when he's had a few, but I guess the hype took his logic.


----------



## Kat (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 9, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


With the wind up today and the lower temps the house is not warming up as usual.  The wife has sweats and a henley with socks, I'm wearing shorts, socks a t-shirt and a light fleece jacket inside.......  Just checked the inside temp and it's reading 67 degrees.......  Feels like 57 degrees........  Hell we're still acclimated to El Paso temps.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 9, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



  Sad story.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 9, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



Do you not have heat in your house?  If you need a changeover I know a great guy to recommend.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 9, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Yes we have heat but it's electric not gas so no changeover is needed.  We just won't use the heat until we absolutely have to which gives us some time to become slightly more acclimated to the colder temps.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 9, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



That works too.  We have small energy efficient electric heaters that we use to knock the chill off the areas where we are so that we don't have to use the furnace that heats the whole house so much.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 9, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Well it's supposed to get down in the 30s tonight so the heat most likely will get fired up..........


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 9, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Yes.  If the wind lays there are some areas that could get their first freezing temps tonight.  Not as likely if the wind keeps blowing all night.


----------



## Kat (Oct 9, 2017)

brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 9, 2017)

Gracie  Are you near the big fire evacuations going on?


----------



## Gracie (Oct 9, 2017)

No. We be way up in da mountains with da other mountain folk. 
East and UP from Chico.
But thanks for asking.


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 9, 2017)

Gracie said:


> No. We be way up in da mountains with da other mountain folk.
> East and UP from Chico.
> But thanks for asking.



Looks like they hit chico and paradise.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 9, 2017)

I haven't heard anything about Chico OR Paradise. Last I heard it was Sonoma and parts of San Jose.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 9, 2017)

Evacuations ordered for 75-acre fire near Paradise

Well...I haven't heard any alarms or fire trucks. Maybe cuz we are upper Paradise near Magalia. The evacuations are lower Paradise. Thanks for the info, though. First I have heard of it. Housemate went to Chico for his weekly shopping trip, so he hadn't heard anything either.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 9, 2017)

Kat said:


> (yes, all true)


OK, dead horse beaten enough.
It's been a nice day here with sunshine.  We've had so much rain this year and it's been miserable.  Not nearly as bad as so many unfortunate places, though.  I did get everything coming to Willow out of the garage.  That was a major milestone.  Next week, I'll make the biggest leap of all by moving my "house" of 10 years up here.  I'll winterize and park it and in the Spring I'll begin major "renovations" prior to selling it.
This is a particularly quiet, peaceful time of year out here.  Summer recreation is done, hunting season is passed, and with no snow yet, the winter recreationists have not yet invaded with their noisy machines.  I love my little patch of this planet!
I hope things are going well for you, Kat...and the rest of you all, too.  Too much grief and sorrow are not good for us.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 9, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Evacuations ordered for 75-acre fire near Paradise
> 
> Well...I haven't heard any alarms or fire trucks. Maybe cuz we are upper Paradise near Magalia. The evacuations are lower Paradise. Thanks for the info, though. First I have heard of it. Housemate went to Chico for his weekly shopping trip, so he hadn't heard anything either.


Thanks for the update, Gracie.  I was going to mention I'd heard about the fires and wondered how you all were faring.


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 9, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I haven't heard anything about Chico OR Paradise. Last I heard it was Sonoma and parts of San Jose.



Yep there's an alert on paradise ca's facebook, they evacuated near skyway zone 9

Evacuations ordered for 75-acre fire near Paradise


----------



## Gracie (Oct 9, 2017)

I see now. Its called Honey Fire down on Neal Rd.






That is wayyyy down south from us. Heck, I have not see such flat acreage in months. All I see is towering trees everywhere. I was serious when I said this is nothing but a forest with a town plopped in the middle of it.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 9, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


That seems heavenly!  It's been holding in low 50s during the day but falling to mid- to low-40s at night.  Still not freezing, though.  (I hope I didn't jinx us!)


----------



## Gracie (Oct 9, 2017)

drifter said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't heard anything about Chico OR Paradise. Last I heard it was Sonoma and parts of San Jose.
> ...


I saw that on a google link. I don't do FB, so no clue what is in there. From what i saw, we are zone 3? Skyway and Clark Rd intersect way up north of Paradise going towards Magalia. That is where we are. Nothing flat and dry like the pic I posted.


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 9, 2017)

Gracie said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Glad to know you are ok.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 9, 2017)

The only way outta here is north...towards Sterling City. Can't go South. Unless we go south then east towards Nevada. But so far..no sirens, no tv interruptions to vacate. No smoke either.


----------



## Kat (Oct 9, 2017)

Stay safe Gracie


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 9, 2017)

If you seen the movie you will get this.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 9, 2017)

Ok..been on google and local news. We are in zone 1 and 2. Hope that damn fire doesn't decide big huge trees look tasty cuz we will be in a shitload of trouble if so. Only way out is skyway north to Sterling City.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 9, 2017)

I think housemate is in deep doo doo cuz Skyway from Chico to home is closed and he is not back yet.

Funny but not ha ha funny is...I only heard about this here with Drifter asking. Nothing on tv that I have seen, then again, I don't turn on the tv until late. MrG said his tv has a banner across the bottom but he didn't realize it was here in town..even though the lower part of it. We are higher up, so I guess that is a plus. Still not being familiar with northern cali..I have no clue of ways to get the hell out of here if it came to that except now I have a smidge of inkling after googling maps of the area and exit roads.

I think MrG wasn't paying attention cuz they keep saying Wine Country, Sonoma, Honey Fire, etc. NOW they are saying Paradise. All day, not one peep of the town name.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 9, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


In my 20s, I was working as a serviceman for a fuel oil company in Connecticut. If you hit a deer, you were allowed to keep it, but not put a wounded animal out of its misery. I hit a deer on a city street and law be damned, I was going to dispatch the poor thing. A woman in a store yelled to me as I got a 36" pipe wrench out of the truck. She had called the police. I stood by helplessly for 5 minutes, waiting for police to show up. The responding officer was a guy I had grown up with. Joe was a couple years older and at 23, not exactly a seasoned officer. He surveyed the animal who was laying or more properly thrashing around in the center of the street. He drew his weapon. I shouted STOP and the 2 of us dragged the poor animal out of the street and onto the grass at the shoulder. I had visions of ricochet. Joe again drew his .38, aimed, turned his head and fired, missing the deer. I reached out, snatched the gun and killed the deer, picked it up and put it in my van. I really came close to taking Joe's revolver as well.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 10, 2017)

From the October 9 Sacramento Bee:

Evacuations have been ordered for a CAL FIRE incident in Paradise. This is the third fire in Butte County to prompt evacuations Monday and it is called the Honey Fire. 

According to city officials, evacuation orders have been put into place for Upper Honey Run, Lower Skyway, Zone 9, Zone 10, and Zone 4. Evacuation Warnings have been issued for Lower Neal and Zone 1. . .​Evacuations ordered for 75-acre fire near Paradise

I sure would keep an eye on it Gracie in case it gets closer.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 10, 2017)

Zone 1 and 2 are upper Paradise (I am in North Paradise a mile or two from Magalia). But yes..I will keep updated on this now that I know about it.
Santa Ana winds are non existent right now, thankfully. Last night, 50 mile per hour winds knocked over some electric poles and that is what started it. At least, that is what I just read. Local news channel I missed tonight, so have to rely on google for now.

At least there is no wind tonight. That should help have it put out faster.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 10, 2017)

Our county got put under a hard freeze warning for tonight a few hours ago.  So our summer for all practical purposes ends even though they are forecasting 80 for Friday.  Anyhow, we will enjoy a time of Indian Summer.  Still my favorite time of year.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 10, 2017)

Special thoughts and prayers for those dealing with the terrible fires tonight.

Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
007's brother-in-law for a full recovery,
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Comfort to Mrs. Saveliberty & family in the loss of her brother,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, Esthermoon, SFC Ollie, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

_Autumn in Alabama_


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 10, 2017)

Frost on the pumpkin this morning so apparently the freeze warning was justified.  But it will warm into the low 60's and mid to high 70's later in the week--beautiful Indian summer weather.  We get up in the mornings to beautiful balloons to the west.  Even with hundreds of thousands of extra people in town clogging the traffic, it's all good.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 10, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I think housemate is in deep doo doo cuz Skyway from Chico to home is closed and he is not back yet.
> 
> Funny but not ha ha funny is...I only heard about this here with Drifter asking. Nothing on tv that I have seen, then again, I don't turn on the tv until late. MrG said his tv has a banner across the bottom but he didn't realize it was here in town..even though the lower part of it. We are higher up, so I guess that is a plus. Still not being familiar with northern cali..I have no clue of ways to get the hell out of here if it came to that except now I have a smidge of inkling after googling maps of the area and exit roads.
> 
> I think MrG wasn't paying attention cuz they keep saying Wine Country, Sonoma, Honey Fire, etc. NOW they are saying Paradise. All day, not one peep of the town name.



Glad to hear all is well with you.    Keep us up to date about what is going on there, please!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 10, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Our county got put under a hard freeze warning for tonight a few hours ago.  So our summer for all practical purposes ends even though they are forecasting 80 for Friday.  Anyhow, we will enjoy a time of Indian Summer.  Still my favorite time of year.



And here it has been rainy and humid as all hell!  It has been like soup outside for the last 3 days.  Gross.    It is supposed to be very warm today (80s) with low humidity (thankfully!).  Then tomorrow and the rest of this week will be more seasonable October temps and weather, 60s and low 70s.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 10, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Our county got put under a hard freeze warning for tonight a few hours ago.  So our summer for all practical purposes ends even though they are forecasting 80 for Friday.  Anyhow, we will enjoy a time of Indian Summer.  Still my favorite time of year.
> ...



That doesn't sound too bad at all, especially for New England except that we rarely have high humidity.  This time of year we layer sometimes with heavy coat in the morning then stripping down to shirt sleeves in the afternoon, but prepared with sweater or jacket by sundown when the temperature can drop like a rock.  You start out the morning with the car heater and are running the air conditioner by afternoon.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 10, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I can't wait for fall, which is unusual for me.  I usually am a summertime kind of person, but I have had it with the humidity and the "bad hair" days.    Plus, I have some new clothes for fall that I want to wear.  Can't wear a sweater when it's 70 or 80 degrees!


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 10, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Our county got put under a hard freeze warning for tonight a few hours ago.  So our summer for all practical purposes ends even though they are forecasting 80 for Friday.  Anyhow, we will enjoy a time of Indian Summer.  Still my favorite time of year.


The house temp (without the heat on) dropped down to 64 this morning which means it's well insulated.  Did turn the heat on to 68 to cut the chill some.  Of course the sun outside is wonderful.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 10, 2017)

Was hoping to go to the market but its very dark out there and very smokey. I think it is Stay Indoors day today.
Haven't heard on the progress yet of how much is contained. They don't say much here.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 10, 2017)

I had to go hunt on the internet. No cell phone service right now.

_UPDATE 1:10 p.m. - Though authorities hoped to open the Skyway for travel both ways between Paradise and Chico, they report that they are unable to do this currently. Those traveling from Paradise to Chico need to use a route other than the Skyway. Leave extra travel time, as Neal and Clark Roads have had a lot more traffic than usual due to the Skyway closures.

Under a few of the updates from Tuesday morning, we will republish the Paradise Zone Maps. 

---

UPDATE 12:15 p.m. - There is still an evacuation warning  for Zone 9 in the Town of Paradise, and for residents and businesses on Lower Skyway. The Upper Honey Run Zone is the only one under an evacuation order at this time. Parts of the Skyway (Lower) and Honey Run Road are still closed at this time and should be avoided if possible.

---

UPDATE 11:30 a.m. - The Red Cross Shelter at the Neighborhood Church in Chico will be closed by noon Tuesday. Everyone who stayed at the shelter on Monday night were allowed back into their homes on Tuesday morning.

---

UPDATE 7:45 a.m. -* The Honey Fire is now 40 percent contained.*_


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 10, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I had to go hunt on the internet. No cell phone service right now.
> 
> _UPDATE 1:10 p.m. - Though authorities hoped to open the Skyway for travel both ways between Paradise and Chico, they report that they are unable to do this currently. Those traveling from Paradise to Chico need to use a route other than the Skyway. Leave extra travel time, as Neal and Clark Roads have had a lot more traffic than usual due to the Skyway closures.
> 
> ...



We can relate to that here.  Sometimes the smoke is as thick as fog here in town and it feels like the fires are right here when in fact they are many miles, sometimes hundreds of miles, away.  The other night the northern Colorado and Montana smoke was filtering down here so much that we went outside to be sure the house wasn't on fire.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 10, 2017)

Just finished packing the car...just in case. Only extras that I have....clothes, water, cell phone chargers, etc.
Spare everything. 
Did the same thing when we were still at the beach, 2 years before we had to move. Helps being prepared when you live next to a nuclear plant, lol.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 10, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Just finished packing the car...just in case. Only extras that I have....clothes, water, cell phone chargers, etc.
> Spare everything.
> Did the same thing when we were still at the beach, 2 years before we had to move. Helps being prepared when you live next to a nuclear plant, lol.



And speaking from experience, be sure you know what road to take when you run lest you wind up at a dead end somewhere with the fire in hot pursuit.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 10, 2017)

Did that last night. North on Skyway and STAY on it. Head to Oregon, keep going, arrive in Alaska to GallantWarriors house where there is rain and snow, lol.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 10, 2017)

Very orangey here. Pic is not picking up what I really see.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Oct 10, 2017)

I don't think the puc works. Sorry.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Oct 10, 2017)

Oh, I see it now. That is south west of me.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Oct 10, 2017)

Well hell. This is totally frustrating. On tv news, they keep saying "call this number for updates" or "call this center for those evacuating". Um, kinda hard to CALL when there is NO CELL SERVICE and NOBODY is addressing it on the internet or local news channels!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 10, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Did that last night. North on Skyway and STAY on it. Head to Oregon, keep going, arrive in Alaska to GallantWarriors house where there is rain and snow, lol.



I just looked it up.  It is 2,939 miles from Paradise CA to Willow, AK - 51 hours and 56 minutes driving time with light traffic.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 10, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Well hell. This is totally frustrating. On tv news, they keep saying "call this number for updates" or "call this center for those evacuating". Um, kinda hard to CALL when there is NO CELL SERVICE and NOBODY is addressing it on the internet or local news channels!


They obviously have no clue there's a problem with the cell service.  Best bet is to pay very close attention to where the fire is (look for the glow and it's intensity) and which way the wind is blowing.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 10, 2017)

Did a few tweets. Will see if that gets some attention.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 10, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Did that last night. North on Skyway and STAY on it. Head to Oregon, keep going, arrive in Alaska to GallantWarriors house where there is rain and snow, lol.
> ...


I know. I looked that up last night, too.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 10, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Well hell. This is totally frustrating. On tv news, they keep saying "call this number for updates" or "call this center for those evacuating". Um, kinda hard to CALL when there is NO CELL SERVICE and NOBODY is addressing it on the internet or local news channels!


BYW is there no land line service either?


----------



## Gracie (Oct 10, 2017)

Looking outside my window. Air really bad outsie, too. Not much wind, thankfully but still hurts throat being outsie. Last report is 40% contained.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 10, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> I just looked it up. It is 2,939 miles from Paradise CA to Willow, AK - 51 hours and 56 minutes driving time with light traffic.



And really good pontoons for those Vans...


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 10, 2017)

I have a cold and feel terrible.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 10, 2017)

The Osage oranges are falling!  For those of you unfamiliar with the Osage orange, they are commonly called 'monkey balls' and, legend has it, if placed in your fruit cellar they will ward off spiders.  They are neon green, typically about the size of a baseball, are firm but not hard and have a skin that looks like the creases and crevasses of the brain.  They are inedible, so don't try to make monkey ball jelly.  Besides, there are apples and pears and grapes to make your jelly from at every farm stand between here and Cleveland.

At Thompson Park there is a row of Osage orange trees right by Pacillion No. 1.  They grow nearly thirty five feet tall and have a dark green tear drop shaped leaf.  These particular trees are set along part of the parking area for the pavilion which could easily sit three hundred people for a family reunion or a Fourth of July picnic.

The trick is knowing not to park under the Osage orange trees in October when the monkey balls fall.  This year's crop of monkey balls are the largest I've ever seen.  As I said, they are typically the size of a baseball.  But this year, they have blown past softball size and are bordering on the girth of a volleyball!  They are musher as a result and as they crash onto the pavement below, they explode and turn into a pile of a slimy green, stringy vegetable matter like pumpkin guts.

Meanwhile, around the bend and down by the amphitheater the black walnut trees are giving up their fruits.  Black walnuts grow in a husk that is a bright green like the monkey balls.  But inside is the black walnut itself.  You have to handle them with latex gloves unless you don't mind your hands getting stained black for a day or two.  You can't use a regulation nut cracker to open the nut.  Methods usually run toward the hammer.

I've had black walnuts in fudge and someone mentioned black walnut ice cream which sounds delicious.  Mom made black walnut bread once, but we couldn't decide if she did that as a joke or a manner of torture.  She has had uncountable baking successes, but black walnut bread is not numbered among them.

One of the other dog walkers saw the bounty of black walnuts and filled the plastic bag she would have used to pick up her dog Peanut's poop and instead filled it with black walnuts.  "$3.95 a pound at Giant Eagle!"  she said as she stooped from black walnut to black walnut.

Squirrels have been gathering acorns, car roofs have been collecting dents from falling monkey balls and my friend Mary is collecting black walnuts.  It's autumn and we haven't strayed far from our hunter/gatherer instincts.  We canned jelly, stored it in the fruit cellar and now put spider bane in the form of monkey balls to complete our efforts to make it through the coming winter.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 10, 2017)

Hedge Apples over in the Hoosier... While there may be close to 350 to 400 miles between our stomping grounds our bringing's up are very similar... Hedge apples are not very useful unless you are warring with the neighbor kids... Oh you can sell them on EBay also... You can sell anything on EBay... Hell I sold a Railroad spike on EBay one time and didn't even have one... Had to go for a walk on the ole PRR tracks to find one...





I have heard the story regarding spiders but never tried it


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 10, 2017)

drifter said:


> I have a cold and feel terrible.


I'm no doctor but I'm pretty sure a Nyquil Margarita might just do the trick..........


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 10, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Hedge Apples over in the Hoosier... While there may be close to 350 to 400 miles between our stomping grounds our bringing's up are very similar... Hedge apples are not very useful unless you are warring with the neighbor kids... Oh you can sell them on EBay also... You can sell anything on EBay... Hell I sold a Railroad spike on EBay one time and didn't even have one... Had to go for a walk on the ole PRR tracks to find one...
> 
> View attachment 153674
> 
> I have heard the story regarding spiders but never tried it


Ya gotta love someone who can sell a railroad spike then go forage for it!

The wood of the Osage orange is a beautiful lemon rind yellow.  I know some local woodworkers who prize Osage orange to make little boxes from.  Glued up next to strips of black walnut, the effect is something like a Pittsburgh Steelers uniform.


----------



## Kat (Oct 10, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I had to go hunt on the internet. No cell phone service right now.
> 
> _UPDATE 1:10 p.m. - Though authorities hoped to open the Skyway for travel both ways between Paradise and Chico, they report that they are unable to do this currently. Those traveling from Paradise to Chico need to use a route other than the Skyway. Leave extra travel time, as Neal and Clark Roads have had a lot more traffic than usual due to the Skyway closures.
> 
> ...




What zone are you?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 10, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Ya gotta love someone,who can sell a railroad spike then go forage for it!



I made up a hell of a story re: that spike... I had it prettied up just like one of the Anderson twins on Sat. nite...


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 10, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ya gotta love someone,who can sell a railroad spike then go forage for it!
> ...


As a land surveyor I kept a coffee can of railroad spikes in the back of the truck.  We would drive them into the base of telephone poles to serve as benchmarks setting true elevation as we went.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 10, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> As a land surveyor I kept a coffee can of railroad spikes in the back of the truck. We would drive them into the base of telephone poles to serve as benchmarks setting true elevation as we went.



BBD must have been correct in his assumption...


----------



## Gracie (Oct 10, 2017)

Kat, we are zone 1 and 2. Fire is zone 9..or was. Still no cell service. No updates that I have seen except from the last post I made.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 10, 2017)

Just dropped in to say hello so "Hello, everybody".


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 11, 2017)

drifter said:


> I have a cold and feel terrible.



Aw, so sorry drifter.  But you know the drill:  aspirin, drink lots of fluids and if you can take the commercial cold pills they really do help.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 11, 2017)

Drink lots of hot green tea, drifter . Pee it out.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 11, 2017)

Special thoughts and prayers for those dealing with the terrible fires tonight and sending some healing vibes for drifter's head cold.

Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
007's brother-in-law for a full recovery,
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Comfort to Mrs. Saveliberty & family in the loss of her brother,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, Esthermoon, SFC Ollie, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

Waving hi to Big Black Dog and this is autumn in Illinois


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 11, 2017)

I've been visiting this little farm a few towns away from me to get fresh fruit and veggies and apple cider.  Everything they produce and sell is grown on the farm. They have orchards there and everything.  Going there is really like taking a step back in time.  I usually go during a weekday so it's not this busy when I'm there.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 11, 2017)

Here are a couple of more pictures.  It's such a quaint little place.  These little farms used to be everywhere.  Unfortunately, they are few and far between nowadays.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 11, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Just dropped in to say hello so "Hello, everybody".



Hello!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 11, 2017)

So, after eating fresh fruits (peaches, plums, apples, pears) from the farm, I am now spoiled and cannot eat fruit from the grocery store.  It is really disgusting in comparison.  Even my rabbit prefers fresh farm grown fruit and veggies!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 11, 2017)

One more picture of the farm store.  They make the most awesome apple cider there and also donuts.  I don't usually like plain donuts because they are too dry, but the donuts they make here are so moist and delicious and tasty, especially along with a glass of apple cider!  Yum!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 11, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I've been visiting this little farm a few towns away from me to get fresh fruit and veggies and apple cider.  Everything they produce and sell is grown on the farm. They have orchards there and everything.  Going there is really like taking a step back in time.  I usually go during a weekday so it's not this busy when I'm there.



I would LOVE to have that kind of market close to us, but alas, there is nothing that is not many miles away.  When we lived in a small town in the Texas Panhandle, there were all kinds of milk, cream, fresh eggs, veggies etc. available from the locals.  We used to go to buy Dixon apples--every variety imaginable--from a local orchard until it burned a few years ago and  never reopened.  And you're right that grocery store stuff pales in comparison.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 11, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I've been visiting this little farm a few towns away from me to get fresh fruit and veggies and apple cider.  Everything they produce and sell is grown on the farm. They have orchards there and everything.  Going there is really like taking a step back in time.  I usually go during a weekday so it's not this busy when I'm there.
> ...



Aww, that's too bad.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 11, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> One more picture of the farm store.  They make the most awesome apple cider there and also donuts.  I don't usually like plain donuts because they are too dry, but the donuts they make here are so moist and delicious and tasty, especially along with a glass of apple cider!  Yum!


Back in Virginia all one had to do was drive to the Shenandoah Valley and all those little farm stores were everywhere.  Some of our local grocery stores bought fresh produce from the Shenandoah farms so driving out to the Shenandoah wasn't always a necessity for fresh fruits and vegetables though the drive was always picturesque.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 11, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Hedge Apples over in the Hoosier... While there may be close to 350 to 400 miles between our stomping grounds our bringing's up are very similar... Hedge apples are not very useful unless you are warring with the neighbor kids... Oh you can sell them on EBay also... You can sell anything on EBay... Hell I sold a Railroad spike on EBay one time and didn't even have one... Had to go for a walk on the ole PRR tracks to find one...
> 
> View attachment 153674
> 
> I have heard the story regarding spiders but never tried it



We called them horse apples in Kansas.  Don't know if they grow at our altitude here but Albuquerque has just an amazing and wide variety of trees, I wouldn't be surprised.  I can't image anybody using osage orange trees in their landscaping, but they plant other trees that tend to be really messy so I wouldn't be surprised about osage orange either.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 11, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > One more picture of the farm store.  They make the most awesome apple cider there and also donuts.  I don't usually like plain donuts because they are too dry, but the donuts they make here are so moist and delicious and tasty, especially along with a glass of apple cider!  Yum!
> ...



We have a lot of historical districts here in Massachusetts, as you might imagine, it being Massachusetts and all, and they have very specific building codes they have to follow, so some of the smaller towns here in Massachusetts are definitely like stepping back into time.  They even require the more modern businesses to have an old fashioned look and feel about them (at least on the outside - LOL).


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 11, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


That's exactly the same as Northern Virginia, land of the historical markers.  Even now we see things here that would never fly back in NV both building and vehicle wise.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 11, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Your part of the country is the only part of the country we have not yet had the pleasure to visit, but it is on our bucket list to do before we die.  And I want to do it in the fall when the colors are at their most glorious.  Maybe a New England cruise or something like that.  If we were richer and had less responsibility here we would have already done it.

We have some places around here that are also like stepping back in time, but back to the time of the Conquistadors.  We took our house guests over for a tour of Madrid--a little mountain town between here and Santa Fe that is like no other--and then a quick tour of Santa Fe.  As we drove up Canyon Road, our guest--a lifelong Kansan--commented that it was like being in a whole different country.  And it really does feel that way.  But the whole town is strictly coded for a specific kind of architecture, signs must not be obtrusive, etc.

San Francisco Street - Downtown Santa Fe





Canyon Road - Santa Fe NM















And Madrid - pronounced by the locals as MAD'rid









The Mine Shaft Tavern is a 'must do' place in Madrid - looks like hell but great place to eat.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 11, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



That is really cool.  I would like to visit one of those western "ghost towns."


----------



## Gracie (Oct 11, 2017)

I am up early because today I am 65 years old and I want a new blouse. So, I am going to treat myself to one. No thrift store either. A brand new one, never worn by someone else!!

Fire is contained, air is not as bad as yesterday and I am sick of being stuck in the house!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 11, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I am up early because today I am 65 years old and I want a new blouse. So, I am going to treat myself to one. No thrift store either. A brand new one, never worn by someone else!!
> 
> Fire is contained, air is not as bad as yesterday and I am sick of being stuck in the house!



You GO, girl!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 11, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> <<<<snipped photos out>>>>>>>
> 
> That is really cool.  I would like to visit one of those western "ghost towns."



Madrid is an old coal mining town that was pretty much all ghost town in the mid 20th century.  Then in the 60's, the hippies started moving into and fixing up--hippie style--some of the old abandoned houses and it sort of mushroomed from there.  As small businesses started opening up in the abandoned buildings the town came alive but they kept that hippie culture with a northern New Mexico flavor.  Gracie  especially I think would love it. 

Of course the Balloon Fiesta is going full bore when we went through there this weekend and that is a favorite destination for many of the hundreds of thousands of extra people in Albuquerque.   I have never seen traffic jammed up like it was in Madrid on Saturday and there was absolutely no place to park anywhere so we didn't stop.

Taos is like a little Santa Fe--very similar but a lot smaller but a neat drive up there following the Rio Grande most of the way.  And there still are some ghost towns around too though the buildings are rapidly collapsing and disappearing from disuse these days.  Nature truly does reclaim its own when there is no human interference.

But if you come visit we could sure give you a good list of destinations.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 11, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Heck there's almost no place to park in Madrid on a normal weekend and that narrow through-way............  Good to know not to go up during the Balloon Festival.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 11, 2017)

And by the way. . .it is Gracie 's birthday. . .

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRACIE!!!!!!!*
*



*​


----------



## Gracie (Oct 11, 2017)

I never thought I would make it to 65 years old. I mean...really? Moi? Oh hayell no. Yet...here I am.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 11, 2017)

Happy Birthday, Gracie, and many more!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 11, 2017)

Foxfyre, if you are planning on visiting MA, I would recommend to visit Martha's Vineyard.  It's just beautiful there and you will get to see where they filmed some of the original Jaws.  I actually jumped off this bridge before and swam here.    It's known as "Jaws Bridge."  Lol.  






You can catch a ferry out of Falmouth, which is also just gorgeous seaside community.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 11, 2017)

And there is Rockport, an old fishing village, also like going back in time.  Really nice place.  I stayed at an inn here a few years ago.  The scenery is spectacular.  The beaches are beautiful.  It's a really nice place to visit.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 11, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre, if you are planning on visiting MA, I would recommend to visit Martha's Vineyard.  It's just beautiful there and you will get to see where they filmed some of the original Jaws.  I actually jumped off this bridge before and swam here.    It's known as "Jaws Bridge."  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My youngest brother was born in Mass, we lived in Buzzards Bay 1961-63 when my dad was stationed at what was once Otis AFB (now Otis Air National Guard Base).  I even found the houses we lived in just now on Google maps, first on was on Bayberry the second was on Blueberry almost next to Queen Sewell Pond.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 11, 2017)

Hah!  Look what I found for you Gracie !


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 11, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Hah!  Look what I found for you Gracie !



VERY cute.  Listening to that song must have killed your soul though!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 11, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I never thought I would make it to 65 years old. I mean...really? Moi? Oh hayell no. Yet...here I am.



And my 91-year-old aunt never expected to be 91 either, but here she is. And just as active and interested in doing stuff and going places, etc. as she was at 65.  When I was 20, 30, 40, I couldn't imagine old people having as much fun, caring as much, loving as much, being passionate about as much as I did then.  But we do.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 11, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre, if you are planning on visiting MA, I would recommend to visit Martha's Vineyard.  It's just beautiful there and you will get to see where they filmed some of the original Jaws.  I actually jumped off this bridge before and swam here.    It's known as "Jaws Bridge."  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I have the entire collection of "Jaws" movies--the original is a true iconic classic now.    But yes, I would love to see Boston Harbor, especially when the tall ships are there, and Martha's Vineyard, the lighthouses, all of it.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 11, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> The Osage oranges are falling!  For those of you unfamiliar with the Osage orange, they are commonly called 'monkey balls' and, legend has it, if placed in your fruit cellar they will ward off spiders.  They are neon green, typically about the size of a baseball, are firm but not hard and have a skin that looks like the creases and crevasses of the brain.  They are inedible, so don't try to make monkey ball jelly.  Besides, there are apples and pears and grapes to make your jelly from at every farm stand between here and Cleveland.
> 
> At Thompson Park there is a row of Osage orange trees right by Pacillion No. 1.  They grow nearly thirty five feet tall and have a dark green tear drop shaped leaf.  These particular trees are set along part of the parking area for the pavilion which could easily sit three hundred people for a family reunion or a Fourth of July picnic.
> 
> ...


I have a solution! Osage orange and black walnut are much sought out for their lumber. You could cut them all down, transport them to a sawmill and ship me half the lumber in return for the business advice.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 11, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Hedge Apples over in the Hoosier... While there may be close to 350 to 400 miles between our stomping grounds our bringing's up are very similar... Hedge apples are not very useful unless you are warring with the neighbor kids... Oh you can sell them on EBay also... You can sell anything on EBay... Hell I sold a Railroad spike on EBay one time and didn't even have one... Had to go for a walk on the ole PRR tracks to find one...
> ...


Luthiers  (lute makers) use it for fret boards. Very hard and durable wood


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 11, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...



Wait, a lute has a fret board?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 11, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Here are a couple of more pictures.  It's such a quaint little place.  These little farms used to be everywhere.  Unfortunately, they are few and far between nowadays.



We have a wonderful corn maze place for the kids in the Village of Corrales that is mostly a bedroom community of Albuquerque.  They are really fun.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 11, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



It does.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 11, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > The Osage oranges are falling!  For those of you unfamiliar with the Osage orange, they are commonly called 'monkey balls' and, legend has it, if placed in your fruit cellar they will ward off spiders.  They are neon green, typically about the size of a baseball, are firm but not hard and have a skin that looks like the creases and crevasses of the brain.  They are inedible, so don't try to make monkey ball jelly.  Besides, there are apples and pears and grapes to make your jelly from at every farm stand between here and Cleveland.
> ...



Just use the osage orange.  The black walnut is such a grand and beautiful tree and it does produce edible nuts.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 11, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Duh, I was thinking of a harp.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 11, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > One more picture of the farm store.  They make the most awesome apple cider there and also donuts.  I don't usually like plain donuts because they are too dry, but the donuts they make here are so moist and delicious and tasty, especially along with a glass of apple cider!  Yum!
> ...



Lots of them along the Blue Ridge Parkway too.  We used to spend long weekends out there exploring and would pick up fresh fruit, cider, etc. at the roadside stands.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 11, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Ummmmm Luthiers don't get a lot of lute orders these days, so a lot of them make GUITARS!!!!!


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 11, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Walnut is a prized wood. The nuts stain your hands and break windshields. They are nearly impossible to crack. English walnuts are much tastier


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 11, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


This time of year, I do miss New England, especially cider mills.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 11, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I was thinking of harps, just a brain fart on my part.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 11, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I don't argue with that.  I personally don't care for black walnuts myself, but they were a coveted commodity in southeast Kansas when we lived there.  We had an enormous black walnut tree on our lot and a squirrel who lived in that tree delighted on chunking walnuts onto the fiberglass roof of our carport just beneath our second story bedroom window.  It would sound like a rifle shot.

It was a hugely prolific tree that produced nuts every year and yielded huge harvests roughly every other year.  A guy who traded in the walnuts paid us quite a nice sum for the privilege of harvesting the nuts.  He apparently had a machine who would clean off the thick outer coating and then hull the nuts themselves.

And the wood craftsmen around did make some gorgeous stuff out of black walnut wood.


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 11, 2017)

Is there a medicine that makes coughs actually stop?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 11, 2017)

Stopping by to say hi as well.  Been way to busy lately.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 11, 2017)

drifter said:


> Is there a medicine that makes coughs actually stop?



Your doctor can prescribe cough syrup with codeine but we find that plain old Robotussin from the pharmacy usually works for us.  And sometimes a spoonful of raw honey can do wonders.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 11, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Stopping by to say hi as well.  Been way to busy lately.



Always happy when you do WQ.  Busy is good unless it is busy you don't want to do.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 11, 2017)

drifter said:


> Is there a medicine that makes coughs actually stop?









When I was a kid this was the go to cough syrup around our house. Was OTC back when fluff was a kitten but have to have a script now. Suppresses the cough and breaks up the gottagotta inside the chest... Remember I am not a Doctor... more of a shadetree pharmacist...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 11, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Zone 1 and 2 are upper Paradise (I am in North Paradise a mile or two from Magalia). But yes..I will keep updated on this now that I know about it.
> Santa Ana winds are non existent right now, thankfully. Last night, 50 mile per hour winds knocked over some electric poles and that is what started it. At least, that is what I just read. Local news channel I missed tonight, so have to rely on google for now.
> 
> At least there is no wind tonight. That should help have it put out faster.


Crossing my hooks for you, Gracie.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 11, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Stopping by to say hi as well.  Been way to busy lately.
> ...


Hey, Foxy, how's the auto accident coming along?  Did you get your car back yet?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 11, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I had to go hunt on the internet. No cell phone service right now.
> 
> _UPDATE 1:10 p.m. - Though authorities hoped to open the Skyway for travel both ways between Paradise and Chico, they report that they are unable to do this currently. Those traveling from Paradise to Chico need to use a route other than the Skyway. Leave extra travel time, as Neal and Clark Roads have had a lot more traffic than usual due to the Skyway closures.
> 
> ...


When we had that fire near my place a couple of years ago the best updates and info were found on the borough facebook page.  Same thing when the Willow Creek flooded, if you local municipality/county has a facebook page, you might be able to track fire updates there.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 11, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Did that last night. North on Skyway and STAY on it. Head to Oregon, keep going, arrive in Alaska to GallantWarriors house where there is rain and snow, lol.
> ...


And if you leave now, you'll still make it up the Alcan before the snow flies!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 11, 2017)

drifter said:


> I have a cold and feel terrible.


Must be some kind of bug going around, I felt like crap all weekend, too.  Still not firing on all cylinders but I have to go to work, gotta earn money for cat food.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 11, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Just dropped in to say hello so "Hello, everybody".


Hello BBD!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 11, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I never thought I would make it to 65 years old. I mean...really? Moi? Oh hayell no. Yet...here I am.


Happy Birthday, Gracie!  Many returns of the day, too.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 11, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I never thought I would make it to 65 years old. I mean...really? Moi? Oh hayell no. Yet...here I am.


As the kids say, You go girl!

Happy birthday!


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 11, 2017)

Got some cough syrup hope this shit works.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 11, 2017)

drifter said:


> Got some cough syrup hope this shit works.



Even if it works, you might find yourself making yourself cough in anticipation.  There's a reason sick and suck are so close in spelling.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 11, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



Nope.  They've had to order parts and it will be probably at least two more weeks.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 11, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a medicine that makes coughs actually stop?
> ...


Delsym


----------



## Gracie (Oct 12, 2017)

drifter 
Hot toddy is good too. But the Robitusun (sp?) works too. Drink the hot toddy when NOT at work, lol.

Dr. Pats Hot Toddy Cold Remedy Recipe - Genius Kitchen


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 12, 2017)

Special thoughts and prayers for those dealing with the terrible fires tonight and sending some healing vibes for drifter's head cold.

Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
007's brother-in-law for a full recovery,
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Comfort to Mrs. Saveliberty & family in the loss of her brother,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, Esthermoon, SFC Ollie, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

_Autumn in Massachusetts_


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 12, 2017)

Yesterday (Oct 11th) was my lucky day!  I was up at the service station and I very rarely buy a Pick 3 Daily Lottery ticket but something told me to do so.  I bought the ticket and put it in my wallet and headed home.  Checked the numbers last night and lo and behold I won!  Spent a dollar and won $500.  I'm a lucky boy!!!  Maybe I'll take Mrs. BBD out somewhere fancy for a dinner out.  Haven't bought a lottery ticket in ages.  Guess yesterday was a good day to buy one.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 12, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Got some cough syrup hope this shit works.
> ...



I am so glad that I am very rarely sick (knock on wood - lol).  I get sick maybe once or twice per year, tops.  I must have a GREAT immune system!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 12, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Yesterday (Oct 11th) was my lucky day!  I was up at the service station and I very rarely buy a Pick 3 Daily Lottery ticket but something told me to do so.  I bought the ticket and put it in my wallet and headed home.  Checked the numbers last night and lo and behold I won!  Spent a dollar and won $500.  I'm a lucky boy!!!  Maybe I'll take Mrs. BBD out somewhere fancy for a dinner out.  Haven't bought a lottery ticket in ages.  Guess yesterday was a good day to buy one.



I have bought one lottery ticket to date--some years ago.  I paid $1 and won $2.  I figured that was my lucky day and there wasn't any point to buying more.  I might try just once more though.  Congratulations though.  Winning is always a whole bunch more fun than not winning.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 12, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I have a cold and feel terrible.
> ...



Hope you and drifter are feeling better GW.  I hate to be sick probably more than any human.  I haven't had a cold in years--knock on wood--or really anything else other than  maybe a mild U.T.I. and I have had a couple of really unpleasant allergic reactions to something in the El Pinto's--a popular Mexican restaurant here--food so I now avoid that.  I feel very fortunate.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 12, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Me too and we should count that as blessings.  Looking for a Massachusetts autumn photo for the vigil list last night, I thought the photo I used might be one of those quaint little towns you were talking about.  Anyway it looked really pleasant.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 12, 2017)

drifter said:


> Got some cough syrup hope this shit works.


Old remedy that used to work wonders was make a mug of hot tea add a splash of lemon juice, a tsp of honey and a shot of bourbon whiskey.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 12, 2017)

Gracie said:


> drifter
> Hot toddy is good too. But the Robitusun (sp?) works too. Drink the hot toddy when NOT at work, lol.
> 
> Dr. Pats Hot Toddy Cold Remedy Recipe - Genius Kitchen


Never knew my tea concoction had a name.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 12, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Got some cough syrup hope this shit works.
> ...



If a person tolerates alcohol okay, a splash of whiskey can indeed be effective as a cough suppressant but only a splash.  More than that has a dehydrating effect that can make a cold feel worse.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 12, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


Never had that problem even after having 15 in and hour..........


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 12, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Okay.  Maybe you are the exception.  Or I suppose if you have enough, you can't feel anything anyway.


----------



## SeaGal (Oct 12, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a medicine that makes coughs actually stop?
> ...


 
Oh, I remember that awful stuff!


----------



## SeaGal (Oct 12, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> My youngest brother was born in Mass, we lived in Buzzards Bay 1961-63 when my dad was stationed at what was once Otis AFB (now Otis Air National Guard Base).  I even found the houses we lived in just now on Google maps, first on was on Bayberry the second was on Blueberry almost next to Queen Sewell Pond.



Mr sg lived at Otis during part of that time frame.  Dad was transferred to Japan in summer of '62.


----------



## SeaGal (Oct 12, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I am up early because today I am 65 years old and I want a new blouse. So, I am going to treat myself to one. No thrift store either. A brand new one, never worn by someone else!!
> 
> Fire is contained, air is not as bad as yesterday and I am sick of being stuck in the house!



Happy belated birthday - did you get the blouse?

Mr sg spent the majority of his adult life with the USFS fighting wild land fires all over the country.  It's incredible how fast they can move...and how quickly they can jump a line. He's been on fires where people have lost their lives before, but never like this.  Stay safe.


----------



## SeaGal (Oct 12, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> So, after eating fresh fruits (peaches, plums, apples, pears) from the farm, I am now spoiled and cannot eat fruit from the grocery store.  It is really disgusting in comparison.  Even my rabbit prefers fresh farm grown fruit and veggies!



Amazing difference isn't it?  We just returned from a visit to N.Va and brought back some fresh apples, tomatoes too. Had some of those warm apple cider donuts.  It's been a long time since I've picked an apple from a tree.  And the tomatoes, wow - I just can't grow them around here with that flavor.

I'd be very happy to trade oranges for fresh picked apples anytime - but not the avocados and mangoes, no, no, those I'll keep.


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 12, 2017)

happy belated Birthday Gracie  sorry I dropped the ball on this one, I blame it on my cold. I hope you had a nice day yesterday.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 12, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I am up early because today I am 65 years old and I want a new blouse. So, I am going to treat myself to one. No thrift store either. A brand new one, never worn by someone else!!
> ...


Nope. No blouse. But I did find 3 at the thrift store I liked. I refuse to pay 69 bucks for a frigging new blouse and Kmart had polyester crap.
Fire is contained now, cell is up and running, businesses are open, sky is nice blue again. Up here, anyway.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 12, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


What are you going to do when you get old?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 12, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


That rather sucks.  And your car will never be the same again.  I just hope they get it repaired and back into safe shape for you guys.  Is the insurance going to cover the expenses?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 12, 2017)

drifter said:


> Got some cough syrup hope this shit works.


I've always found honey with lemon juice and a touch of cloves works well to suppress a cough.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 12, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Hey SeaGal, so happy you found the Coffee Shop!!!   Hope you feel comfortable and settle in here whenever you need a break from the sometimes not-so-sweet-side of the board.  From your posts can we assume you are in California?  Or Florida?   Your name looked familiar but you weren't on our roster so as a newcomer you are entitled to a first timer's complimentary beverage:


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 12, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Got some cough syrup hope this shit works.
> ...



Or honey, preferably raw honey, with a splash of apple cider vinegar and lemon in very hot water sipped.  Also soothes a raw throat and helps with chest congestion.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 12, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



It will cover all but the deductible and will cover that if they can collect from the other insurance company.  She was clearly at fault but has a fly-by-night insurance company so who knows?


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 12, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > My youngest brother was born in Mass, we lived in Buzzards Bay 1961-63 when my dad was stationed at what was once Otis AFB (now Otis Air National Guard Base).  I even found the houses we lived in just now on Google maps, first on was on Bayberry the second was on Blueberry almost next to Queen Sewell Pond.
> ...


We went to the Philippines (Clark AFB) after Mass.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 12, 2017)

Power just came back on, was sitting here at around 3:30 this afternoon when the everything stopped working and a microsecond later heard a very loud bang from outside.  I was the first to call in and they thought it was just my house and wanted me to check the breaker panel.......  Told them I knew quite well the sound of a transformer blowing out, checked the panel just to shut em up and get someone in route.  
In the 8 years we owned our house in Reston we probably had the power go out maybe 3 or 4 times, the power has gone out here 4 times since we moved in at the end of May...........


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 12, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Power just came back on, was sitting here at around 3:30 this afternoon when the everything stopped working and a microsecond later heard a very loud bang from outside.  I was the first to call in and they thought it was just my house and wanted me to check the breaker panel.......  Told them I knew quite well the sound of a transformer blowing out, checked the panel just to shut em up and get someone in route.
> In the 8 years we owned our house in Reston we probably had the power go out maybe 3 or 4 times, the power has gone out here 4 times since we moved in at the end of May...........



That's really weird because we live so close and aren't having the power outages that you are having.  Maybe that faulty transformer was the culprit and it will be better now?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 13, 2017)

Special thoughts and prayers for those dealing with the terrible fires tonight and sending some healing vibes for drifter's and gallantwarrior's colds.

Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
007's brother-in-law for a full recovery,
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Comfort to Mrs. Saveliberty & family in the loss of her brother,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, Esthermoon, SFC Ollie, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

_Autumn in New Mexico_


----------



## SeaGal (Oct 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Hey SeaGal, so happy you found the Coffee Shop!!!   Hope you feel comfortable and settle in here whenever you need a break from the sometimes not-so-sweet-side of the board.  From your posts can we assume you are in California?  Or Florida?   Your name looked familiar but you weren't on our roster so as a newcomer you are entitled to a first timer's complimentary beverage:



Thank you!  Fourth generation Floridian.  Is that Sangria?...let's make a pitcher of it to share!






ps - I don't use strawberries, mango or mint - but they sound like yummy additions.  Somebody bring the glasses?


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## Dajjal (Oct 13, 2017)

I thought only America had hurricanes, but apparently one is on its way to England. They think we will get the tail end of it next week.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 13, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> I thought only America had hurricanes, but apparently one is on its way to England. They think we will get the tail end of it next week.



I had never heard of that either, but hey.  At least we share!

I hadn't even heard about a Hurricane Joaquin.  Jose is still churning out there off our northeast cast and I thought there would only be one "J" storm in a year.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Special thoughts and prayers for those dealing with the terrible fires tonight and sending some healing vibes for drifter's and gallantwarrior's colds.
> 
> Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys.
> 
> ...



Foxie, Freedombecki2  posted 3 weeks ago on 9/17 in Politics.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 13, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Special thoughts and prayers for those dealing with the terrible fires tonight and sending some healing vibes for drifter's and gallantwarrior's colds.
> ...



Yes she posted in the Coffee Shop not all that long ago, but she is using a library computer and isn't really back with us on any kind of consistent basis.  And so we keep her on the list until she is again active.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Power just came back on, was sitting here at around 3:30 this afternoon when the everything stopped working and a microsecond later heard a very loud bang from outside.  I was the first to call in and they thought it was just my house and wanted me to check the breaker panel.......  Told them I knew quite well the sound of a transformer blowing out, checked the panel just to shut em up and get someone in route.
> ...


Only our side of the street was down, everyone else had power.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 13, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Hey SeaGal, so happy you found the Coffee Shop!!!   Hope you feel comfortable and settle in here whenever you need a break from the sometimes not-so-sweet-side of the board.  From your posts can we assume you are in California?  Or Florida?   Your name looked familiar but you weren't on our roster so as a newcomer you are entitled to a first timer's complimentary beverage:
> ...



Those kinds of concoction can get pretty exotic.     Nice to have another Floridian.  Sherry and Welfare Queen are located north of Tampa a bit, and I think we may have a few others though I can't recall at the moment.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> SeaGal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I lived in Green Cove Springs for a year back in 1969.  It's funny looking at the map of the area now and seeing how much it's grown especially north towards Jacksonville.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 13, 2017)

The wildfires are terrible, but you can find beauty in them, as well.....


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 13, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> The wildfires are terrible, but you can find beauty in them, as well.....


Kinda looks photoshopped.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 13, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > The wildfires are terrible, but you can find beauty in them, as well.....
> ...



Turns out there's a video.  

Watch as fire burns inside hollow tree  - CNN Video


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 13, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Had to find it on YouTube, CNN wanted me to accept their ads first..........


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 13, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



You must have a stricter ad-block going than I do.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 13, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Just AdBlocker Plus.  This anti-adblocker move many sites are adopting is relatively new, CNN may have just put it up.


----------



## Kat (Oct 13, 2017)

I have noticed that a lot of sites now try to get me to tun my Ad Blocker off......even sites where I pay bills. No way will I ever do that.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 13, 2017)

It's Friday the 13th and I suppose someone has to have something to say about that.  I've never suffered under superstition, knock wood.  I have broken mirrors and black cats and the undersides of ladders in my wake.  But my baby brother has a reason to be funshy on Friday the 13th.  Back in 1968 he was blissfully playing on the side porch at the Big House.  

Mom and Pop had a glider, a steel Davenport made as outdoor furniture.  Sitting on the glider, one could 'glide' forward and back in a mock rocking motion.  Anyway, the damn thing weighed in at a good 90 pounds.  My brother and his buddy Keith Wnes were busy running around the glider and ignoring the fact that the side porch had no railing.  The front of the side porch was no higher than three feet from grade.  But, given our topography, that three feet at the front dropped to six feet off the back.  And the back is where the glider was.

One too many trips around the glider for the two boys when one of them grabbed the glider, stumbled off the porch and took everything with hm.  Down they fell, Keith, my brother and the steel glider.  Then the damage assessment.

Keith ran in circles wailing and weeping and bleeding from the nose.  The glider was a scratched but unbroken.  My brother stood up with a look of incredulity on his face as he looked at his left wrist which was bent in an unfamiliar way.  The back of his hand laid flat on his lower arm.  His wrist was broken on Friday September 13th.

Two weeks later his class photos were taken and my brother made sure to raise his cast enough to get into the picture.  Two weeks later and Pop had installed a wrought iron railing around e side porch.

So my brother steps lightly on Friday the 13 even fifty years later.  As for me, I'm looking for a mirror to break.


----------



## Kat (Oct 13, 2017)

I was born on the 13th. Not a Friday though. I do have birthdays that fall on Fri 13th. Boo.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 13, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I have seen a lot of fires in my lifetime, but I agree with the guy commenting in the video.  I have never seen anything like that.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 13, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 154092


Photo taken just before Fido had a fresh chicken dinner!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 13, 2017)

Kat said:


> I was born on the 13th. Not a Friday though. I do have birthdays that fall on Fri 13th. Boo.



Well I went to a scary eye doctor today and also braved the MVD to get my 'REAL' driver's license which is by no means an easy feat in New Mexico these days.  All on Friday the 13th.  Did it all go well?  No.    But I did get it done and I have a driver's license that will let me onto a commercial airplane so it wasn't all bad either.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 13, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 154092
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 13, 2017)

Kat said:


> I was born on the 13th. Not a Friday though. I do have birthdays that fall on Fri 13th. Boo.



Just think of them as lucky 13's.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 13, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Way cool!  Nature is so fascinating.  I wonder what kind of tree that is when the outside isn't burning.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 13, 2017)

Kat said:


> I have noticed that a lot of sites now try to get me to tun my Ad Blocker off......even sites where I pay bills. No way will I ever do that.



I do disable mine on some sites that request it but they are all free sites and they work pretty well despite the ads.  I'm think of sites like Forbes or the Drudge Report.  It stays on for most of my surfing though and I have to want to be able to access information pretty badly to disable it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 13, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I have AdBlocker Plus too but it didn't ask me to disable it.  Or maybe I already did at CNN?  Who knows.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 13, 2017)

Speaking of birthdays. . .

As mentioned some time back, Xenforo doesn't have a means of showing birthdays like V-Bulletin does so when USMB switched over we lost access to everybody's birthdays.

To date I have birthdates for Coffee Shoppers for:

Sherry

Daisy the Mutt  (not really a Coffee Shopper but close enough.  )

Nosmo King

gallantwarrior

Sfc Ollie

Hombre

CeeCee

Ringel

Dajjal

007

BigBlackDog

Spoonman (whatever happened to him?)

Ernie S.

ChrisL

Peach174

Foxfyre

Montrovant

Gracie

WelfareQueen

Hossfly

Kat

AgainSheila

Pogo

And provisional birthdates for
Divine Wind
Ringel05
Saveliberty
(I think we're close but don't have their exact dates.)

If you are a Coffee Shopper and don't see your name on this list, please post the month and day only of your birthdate here or PM it to me so I can get you on the list.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Speaking of birthdays. . .
> 
> As mentioned some time back, Xenforo doesn't have a means of showing birthdays like V-Bulletin does so when USMB switched over we lost access to everybody's birthdays.
> 
> ...


The wife was born on a Friday the 13th but not in October..........


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 13, 2017)

February 29


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 13, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I also use ABP.  Sometimes a pop-up comes up asking me to whitelist, but I just click it off and continue, at least with CNN.com and some other sites.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 13, 2017)

Kat said:


> I was born on the 13th. Not a Friday though. I do have birthdays that fall on Fri 13th. Boo.



Pfft, you think that's scary?  I was born in Amityville.  

Well, I wasn't born in the house, of course, just in the town.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 13, 2017)

Not a birthday but an anniversary of sorts. I met my wife in a coffee shop in Munich, Germany 58 years ago today. My first words to her were "When are we getting married?" She said, "You're crazy." We've been married over 56 years. I'm still crazy. Can't be tamed.


----------



## Kat (Oct 13, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > I was born on the 13th. Not a Friday though. I do have birthdays that fall on Fri 13th. Boo.
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 13, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


That's what I did but it blocked out the video.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 13, 2017)

Just made tuna casserole but used spaghetti squash instead of noodles.  Twas wonderful!!!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 13, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> I wonder what kind of tree that is when the outside isn't burning.



GW I am not the sharpest Arborist by along shot but, it looks like a White Ash to me. This video is from Ca. and Ash trees are primarily native to the Eastern part of the US. So I maybe blowing smoke up some ones trunk...


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 13, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder what kind of tree that is when the outside isn't burning.
> ...


More likely it's either a Fremont or Black Cottonwood and I'd be more inclined to say Fremont.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 13, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Just made tuna casserole but used spaghetti squash instead of noodles.  Twas wonderful!!!


I've grown quite fond of spaghetti squash as a noodle substitute.  It's actually pretty tasty.  I've also accumulated quite a few recipes using pumpkin, too.  Pumpkin, not just for pies...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 13, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


We have black cottonwood up here, it's also called balsam popular.  I use the early buds to make balm of gilead.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 14, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> February 29



Seriously?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 14, 2017)

Special thoughts and prayers for those dealing with the terrible fires tonight and sending some healing vibes for drifter's and gallantwarrior's colds.

Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
007's brother-in-law for a full recovery,
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Comfort to Mrs. Saveliberty & family in the loss of her brother,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, Esthermoon, SFC Ollie, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

_Autumn in Georgia




_


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 14, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Seriously?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 14, 2017)

I just heard the death toll is up to 35 from the CA fires, and also hundreds of people are missing.  What a terrible disaster.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 14, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I just heard the death toll is up to 35 from the CA fires, and also hundreds of people are missing.  What a terrible disaster.



Yes.  Really terrible.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 14, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously?



  But does that mean I won't be getting a birthdate from you?


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 14, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I had to go to the doc yesterday and saw a doe laying on the side of the road. I pulled over to see if it was still alive, but it wasn't. If it was, I was gonna haul it to a vet if I could lift it in my van. Alas...it was already gone. When I was coming home from the doc, I saw the county animal control truck lifting it into their truck. It made me sad.



At least when it is a raccoon, they have that leaner posture when they die, so no pulling over required.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 14, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> One more picture of the farm store.  They make the most awesome apple cider there and also donuts.  I don't usually like plain donuts because they are too dry, but the donuts they make here are so moist and delicious and tasty, especially along with a glass of apple cider!  Yum!



There are two choices for this type of fare within 15 miles of here.  One has sonic cannons so hail doesn't damage the crop.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 14, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I never thought I would make it to 65 years old. I mean...really? Moi? Oh hayell no. Yet...here I am.



65 is old only if you have to roll your boobs up into your bra....


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 14, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Duh, I was thinking of a harp.



That is going to hurt your angel application...


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 14, 2017)

drifter said:


> Is there a medicine that makes coughs actually stop?



Look for cough suppressant.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 14, 2017)

Week 19 of unemployment ends today.  They give you 20.  

I really would like to avoid a sales job.  My options seem to be take a sales job, rough it out til Spring with working for myself, take a factory job until Spring or rob banks.  Since retirement is probably robbing banks, maybe I'll get an early start.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 14, 2017)

I've been so busy haven't had any time lately to post.
Mr. P's leg wounds are finally getting better and we both can see some light at the end of our tunnel. 
He goes to the bone doc this Thursday in Tucson.
Hopefully he can get rid of that air pumped removable cast disaster!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 14, 2017)

I'll be glad when the Balloon Festival is over, no more balloons flying over the house at treetop level early in the morning, those burners are LOUD when they fire em up.  Also no more KOAT helicopter circling over the house and waking me up...........  
Next year I'll make a working Steampunk dirigible with cannon and machine guns and blow all the balloons out of the sky, now that aught to be a site to behold........


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 14, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I never thought I would make it to 65 years old. I mean...really? Moi? Oh hayell no. Yet...here I am.


65 huh? Beware of the sag.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 14, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Just dropped in to say hello so "Hello, everybody".



Well, HELLO there, stranger. You get lost?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 14, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Week 19 of unemployment ends today.  They give you 20.
> 
> I really would like to avoid a sales job.  My options seem to be take a sales job, rough it out til Spring with working for myself, take a factory job until Spring or rob banks.  Since retirement is probably robbing banks, maybe I'll get an early start.



So disappointed for you that the Post Office job hasn't come through but maybe it still will.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 14, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> I'll be glad when the Balloon Festival is over, no more balloons flying over the house at treetop level early in the morning, those burners are LOUD when they fire em up.  Also no more KOAT helicopter circling over the house and waking me up...........
> Next year I'll make a working Steampunk dirigible with cannon and machine guns and blow all the balloons out of the sky, now that aught to be a site to behold........



I do love the balloons though we didn't have any come over us until this morning.  Carly the Mini Doxie went absolutely nuts!!!  There's something about the noise that most dogs find really threatening.


----------



## SeaGal (Oct 14, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> I lived in Green Cove Springs for a year back in 1969.  It's funny looking at the map of the area now and seeing how much it's grown especially north towards Jacksonville.



We suspect it's Jax that's grown toward Green Cove.   I love that area though. (Green Cove) The changes in Fl since '69 have been dramatic - the West coast from Weeki Wachi all the way down to Boca Ciega is insane with traffic and development.

I meant to ask mr sg what grade he was in when they lived at Otis in 61 & 62.  They lived on base so they probably went to school on base also.  He had an older sister and younger brother, and played Little League. I think.  I'm an Army brat, we lived on post during a couple of assignments..  Some of the best schools in the country were on military installations - not so great hospitals though, if I remember right.


----------



## SeaGal (Oct 14, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just made tuna casserole but used spaghetti squash instead of noodles.  Twas wonderful!!!
> ...



Pumpkin works great in a savory dish.  One of my favorites is curried pumpkin and butternut squash soup.  I make it very thick, add shrimp and serve it over spaghetti squash or rice noodles.

Zucchini makes a very good pasta substitute.  Using a mandolin I slice them in long thin slices for lasagna, or use the julienne blade to slice the zucchini into 'noodles'.  Sauté lightly with olive oil, salt & pepper and they make a spaghetti substitute even tastier than spaghetti squash, imho.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 14, 2017)

peach174 said:


> I've been so busy haven't had any time lately to post.
> Mr. P's leg wounds are finally getting better and we both can see some light at the end of our tunnel.
> He goes to the bone doc this Thursday in Tucson.
> Hopefully he can get rid of that air pumped removable cast disaster!!



Been missing you but I do understand busy. Today is the first day we've had in weeks that we weren't having to do something.  I should be cleaning house, but just didn't want to.

Still pulling for you and Mr. P. though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 14, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



You guys are really making me rethink some recipes.  It all sounds so good.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 14, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> SeaGal said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I was a little hesitant about substituting squash for pasta but it worked out quite well.  The thing with spaghetti squash is you have to cut it in half, scoop out the seeds and bake it first which means doing it early enough to let it cool in order to scrape the spaghetti strands out.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 14, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


The wife doesn't like zucchini or any of the other squashes.  My mom used to do acorn squash baked with scads of butter and brown sugar which I still love but haven't had in years.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 14, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I lived in Green Cove Springs for a year back in 1969.  It's funny looking at the map of the area now and seeing how much it's grown especially north towards Jacksonville.
> ...


We started out Air Force and ended up Army.  I did my bit in the Navy but all my younger brothers went Army.


----------



## SeaGal (Oct 14, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> You guys are really making me rethink some recipes.  It all sounds so good.



Tastes good too. 

Eggplant also works great in lasagna.  I'd post some photos but I can't seem to upload pics anymore using the browse feature. Operator error, no doubt.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 14, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> But does that mean I won't be getting a birthdate from you?



08.01.54


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 14, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> SeaGal said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I used to love baked squash like that too and haven't thought to make it in years.  Think I'll do that.

Did she like the tuna casserole?


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 14, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > But does that mean I won't be getting a birthdate from you?
> ...


Youngster........


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 14, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > SeaGal said:
> ...


Yup, absolutely loved it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 14, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > You guys are really making me rethink some recipes.  It all sounds so good.
> ...


One of my old favorites is eggplant parmesan.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 14, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Youngster........



Maybe chronologically, but I have been rode hard and put up wet a whole ton...


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 14, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Youngster........
> ...


I know the feeling and I'm only a few months older.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 14, 2017)

Looking at using butternut squash to replace taters supposedly it's more healthy, lower carb count.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 14, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I never thought I would make it to 65 years old. I mean...really? Moi? Oh hayell no. Yet...here I am.
> ...


At 65, who cares whether they wear a bra, or not?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 14, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be glad when the Balloon Festival is over, no more balloons flying over the house at treetop level early in the morning, those burners are LOUD when they fire em up.  Also no more KOAT helicopter circling over the house and waking me up...........
> ...


What I would find threatening would be when that noise stopped...unless you're ready for visitors dropping in.


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 14, 2017)

Shepherds pie is good in fall.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 14, 2017)

drifter said:


> Shepherds pie is good in fall.


Mrs. Hoss fixed some of her 100 Octane Tex-Mex chili for supper. Went out on the back porch and used my breath to burn off the spider webs in the corners.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 14, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Week 19 of unemployment ends today.  They give you 20.
> ...



This whole thing has been a challenge to my optimism, yet for the most part I am still very hopeful.  Or maybe it is deluded?  Naw, it is optimism.


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 14, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Shepherds pie is good in fall.
> ...



Yum!  My boyfriend is out of town until Oct 20th but we plan to make chili when he is back in town.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 14, 2017)

drifter said:


> Yum!  My boyfriend is out of town until Oct 20th but *we plan to make chili* when he is back in town.



Chili...that what we are calling sex now?


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 14, 2017)

I only ask, because I made chili for dinner about an hour ago.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 14, 2017)

Finished a project at a church Friday.  I removed all the wood mulch as it was six inches higher than the stamped concrete walk.  I replaced it on the outside half with stone.  Prior to that I removed about 10 overgrown bushes.  The result is a much cleaner look with less maintenance needed.  The lady who hired me wants me to go to church Sunday so people can meet the person who transformed the garden.  I have mixed feelings about that.  As a Lutheran we are kind of against clapping in church or undue praise for doing God's work.  Still, it would definitely lead to more work.  Very conflicted.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 14, 2017)

So...since I quit my day job in June, is stand up comedy now a viable option?


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 14, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Finished a project at a church Friday.  I removed all the wood mulch as it was six inches higher than the stamped concrete walk.  I replaced it on the outside half with stone.  Prior to that I removed about 10 overgrown bushes.  The result is a much cleaner look with less maintenance needed.  The lady who hired me wants me to go to church Sunday so people can meet the person who transformed the garden.  I have mixed feelings about that.  As a Lutheran we are kind of against clapping in church or undue praise for doing God's work.  Still, it would definitely lead to more work.  Very conflicted.



Go to church.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 14, 2017)

drifter said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Finished a project at a church Friday.  I removed all the wood mulch as it was six inches higher than the stamped concrete walk.  I replaced it on the outside half with stone.  Prior to that I removed about 10 overgrown bushes.  The result is a much cleaner look with less maintenance needed.  The lady who hired me wants me to go to church Sunday so people can meet the person who transformed the garden.  I have mixed feelings about that.  As a Lutheran we are kind of against clapping in church or undue praise for doing God's work.  Still, it would definitely lead to more work.  Very conflicted.
> ...



Always good advice.  Did I mention they are Methodists?  They want me to bid on another project already.  Remove two trees and some very invasive grasses, add a similar stone where the grass is and add a paver edging.  Another landscape company bid $5,000.  They were doing a bunch of unnecessary work, so I think mine will be more like $2,200.


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 14, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Sounds like a good thing to me.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 14, 2017)

drifter said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



The church is one block off the main street through town.  The visibility is awesome.  It is a growing area, unlike the town I live in.


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 14, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I go to church once in a while but I am not particularly religious more spiritual. I miss that community bonding sometimes.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 14, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Finished a project at a church Friday.  I removed all the wood mulch as it was six inches higher than the stamped concrete walk.  I replaced it on the outside half with stone.  Prior to that I removed about 10 overgrown bushes.  The result is a much cleaner look with less maintenance needed.  The lady who hired me wants me to go to church Sunday so people can meet the person who transformed the garden.  I have mixed feelings about that.  As a Lutheran we are kind of against clapping in church or undue praise for doing God's work.  Still, it would definitely lead to more work.  Very conflicted.


You don't have to clap, do you?  I'd go and enjoy the chow, they no doubt have pastry and coffee afterwards, don't they?


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 14, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Shepherds pie is good in fall.
> ...


Thankfully it was your breath........


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 14, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Finished a project at a church Friday.  I removed all the wood mulch as it was six inches higher than the stamped concrete walk.  I replaced it on the outside half with stone.  Prior to that I removed about 10 overgrown bushes.  The result is a much cleaner look with less maintenance needed.  The lady who hired me wants me to go to church Sunday so people can meet the person who transformed the garden.  I have mixed feelings about that.  As a Lutheran we are kind of against clapping in church or undue praise for doing God's work.  Still, it would definitely lead to more work.  Very conflicted.


It's still a house of God isn't it?  What do the outer trappings matter?  If you are praised then redirect it to where it belongs even if you do so silently.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 14, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Finished a project at a church Friday. I removed all the wood mulch as it was six inches higher than the stamped concrete walk. I replaced it on the outside half with stone. Prior to that I removed about 10 overgrown bushes. The result is a much cleaner look with less maintenance needed. The lady who hired me wants me to go to church Sunday so people can meet the person who transformed the garden. I have mixed feelings about that. As a Lutheran we are kind of against clapping in church or undue praise for doing God's work. Still, it would definitely lead to more work. Very conflicted.



Definitely do not want to sound preachy, but I have always heard that we should...


----------



## Gracie (Oct 14, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Finished a project at a church Friday.  I removed all the wood mulch as it was six inches higher than the stamped concrete walk.  I replaced it on the outside half with stone.  Prior to that I removed about 10 overgrown bushes.  The result is a much cleaner look with less maintenance needed.  The lady who hired me wants me to go to church Sunday so people can meet the person who transformed the garden.  I have mixed feelings about that.  As a Lutheran we are kind of against clapping in church or undue praise for doing God's work.  Still, it would definitely lead to more work.  Very conflicted.
> ...


That is what I did today. Went to a house blessing I was invited to. It was kind of weird. The people were all from her "center" is what they call it instead of "church", and the blessing was a mishmash of paganish, druidish christianish hinduish congomerates of this and that. Spritzing holey water from Mt Shasta, a church or two, one of the lakes here..along with tibetian bell clanging along with a abalone shell with sage burning in it and some salt to toss hither and yon. It reminded me of voodoo but more light white cleansing instead of the dark and foreboding most voodoo images up. They asked me afterwards if I was uncomfortable and I said no..not really..but I appreciated them letting me NOT do the hand wavings and other things they asked the group to do. I was respectful but did not want to worship a bowl on a table surrounded by what I mentioned above.
However, Housemate made some contacts there since he went with me. MrG said hell no..he was staying home. So yeah..go, SL. Housemate got some new clients!!!


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 14, 2017)

Sherry was the lady I worked with directly on the project.  I think she will be an effective advocate for me with church members.  I have no problem with Methodists, we all grew out of the Reformation (500th anniversary this year).  In God's house, He deserves all the praise, a landscaper does not.  Just happy Sherry has gotten a lot of positive feedback on the work.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 14, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Nothing like making sure all you bases are covered if you're not sure, heh?


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 14, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 14, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Finished a project at a church Friday. I removed all the wood mulch as it was six inches higher than the stamped concrete walk. I replaced it on the outside half with stone. Prior to that I removed about 10 overgrown bushes. The result is a much cleaner look with less maintenance needed. The lady who hired me wants me to go to church Sunday so people can meet the person who transformed the garden. I have mixed feelings about that. As a Lutheran we are kind of against clapping in church or undue praise for doing God's work. Still, it would definitely lead to more work. Very conflicted.
> ...


Every time I eat Mexican I eventually make a noise or ten.......  I find it joyful and refreshing.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 14, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I was born and raised Methodist.  Hombre and I chose a different denomination two weeks before we married as a compromise between our somewhat different church backgrounds.  But I am still quite comfortable in a Methodist Church and also a Lutheran Church.  And I don't think you'll find a whole bunch of difference at least in the services themselves.

I concur with the others.  At this juncture, unless you know it is wrong as in evil, go where you are led.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 14, 2017)

Special thoughts and prayers for those dealing with the terrible fires tonight and sending some healing vibes for drifter's and gallantwarrior's colds.

Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
007's brother-in-law for a full recovery,
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Comfort to Mrs. Saveliberty & family in the loss of her brother,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, Esthermoon, SFC Ollie, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

_Autumn in Florida_


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 15, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> I was born and raised Methodist.  Hombre and I chose a different denomination two weeks before we married as a compromise between our somewhat different church backgrounds.  But I am still quite comfortable in a Methodist Church and also a Lutheran Church.  And I don't think you'll find a whole bunch of difference at least in the services themselves.
> 
> I concur with the others.  At this juncture, unless you know it is wrong as in evil, go where you are led.



I have felt led ever since I left the dealership Foxfyre.  I have made more in landscaping in four months than I did in five at the dealership.  Losing weight, enjoying the work and being generally less stressed were side benefits.  Just when I think I'll run out of work, more jobs come along and many have been from people I know at various churches.  Even this late in the season I have a half dozen projects to do.  Not bad for almost no advertising and a late start to the year.  It really feels like God is watching.  Only letting me fall so far before offering a hand.

Still, the stability of a regular set work schedule, health insurance, coworkers and known paycheck would be nice.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 15, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I was born and raised Methodist.  Hombre and I chose a different denomination two weeks before we married as a compromise between our somewhat different church backgrounds.  But I am still quite comfortable in a Methodist Church and also a Lutheran Church.  And I don't think you'll find a whole bunch of difference at least in the services themselves.
> ...



Having been in business for myself, I fully understand the discomfort of uncertainty, most especially when the work is seasonal or most especially when you provide a service that people don't have to utilize and don't utilize so much during recessions.

But since you (and I) aren't as comfortable living with uncertainty, I know something will turn up for you.  Sometimes we have to go through a good deal of discomfort before we arrive at where we are supposed to be.  Until then we'll just keep supporting with our prayers and/or positive vibes and hope you can enjoy where you are now during the transition.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 15, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I have had only a dozen or less nights where I get up and can't sleep for a while.  The people I work for as customers have been much more appreciative than my prior boss.  The money is better and I like to construct positive things, which this summer has allowed.  Also, more time to do family events and the MENSA test would have never happened with the old schedule.  As primary bread winner, I want Mrs. Liberty to have health insurance and a good life.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 15, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



And I do appreciate that I have not ever been required to be the primary bread winner so that is a stress I have not had to endure.  And I appreciate where you are on that.


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 15, 2017)

My cold seems to be over now. Thanks for the prayers and good vibes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 15, 2017)

Is anybody else having trouble posting, editing, etc. here at USMB today?


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 15, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Is anybody else having trouble posting, editing, etc. here at USMB today?



Yes, and someone made a thread on it in announcements.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 15, 2017)

drifter said:


> My cold seems to be over now. Thanks for the prayers and good vibes.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 15, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Is anybody else having trouble posting, editing, etc. here at USMB today?



Aye is having admin look into it.  For $2,000,000 I can fix it....what do you say USMB?


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 15, 2017)

If only Highland cattle stayed this size....


----------



## Sherry (Oct 15, 2017)

Happy Sunday!!


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 15, 2017)

Sherry said:


> Happy Sunday!!


I always figured Foxfyre would write a book, not poop one.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 16, 2017)

Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
007's brother-in-law for a full recovery,
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Comfort to Mrs. Saveliberty & family in the loss of her brother,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, Esthermoon, SFC Ollie, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

Autumn in Northern California


----------



## SeaGal (Oct 16, 2017)

Well, after yesterday's trip to the beach to pick pumpkins, I got up early this morning and baked a pumpkin spice coffee cake to enjoy with an early morning cup of coffee.  Any takers?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 16, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> Well, after yesterday's trip to the beach to pick pumpkins, I got up early this morning and baked a pumpkin spice coffee cake to enjoy with an early morning cup of coffee.  Any takers?



  This morning it was so chilly I wish I could have picked pumpkins at the beach.  But that looks absolutely luscious.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 16, 2017)

Is the board working properly today?


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 16, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Is the board working properly today?


Yup, looks like it is.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 16, 2017)

Got back from the skin wounds doc.
Mr. P is healing nicely and goes back again on Friday. Beats the heck out of 3 weeks everyday ,changing bandages and meds.
He has an appt. at the bone doc Thursday. We hope to get rid of that air cast for good.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 16, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Is the board working properly today?



Seems to be for me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 16, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Got back from the skin wounds doc.
> Mr. P is healing nicely and goes back again on Friday. Beats the heck out of 3 weeks everyday ,changing bandages and meds.
> He has an apt. at the bone doc Thursday. We hope to get rid of that air cast for good.



We'll really push the positive vibes for that outcome Peach.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 16, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Got back from the skin wounds doc.
> ...



Thank you!

We both want that evil contraption gone.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 16, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Is the board working properly today?



Working?  Are we making 1965 Mustangs or something?


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 16, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Is the board working properly today?
> ...


Yes.  Didn't anyone tell you?


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 16, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



This is going to mess up my last week of unemployment benefits.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 16, 2017)

Well, Hurricane Ophelia passed me by, its not even windy out. But Ireland copped it.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 16, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Well, Hurricane Ophelia passed me by, its not even windy out. But Ireland copped it.



Yes, happy to hear you are safe and sound.
Now headed to Scotland.
Hurricane Ophelia's remnants hit Ireland, head for Scotland


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 16, 2017)

Hello, friends, I left my headset at work so mad at myself.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 16, 2017)

Well, October has handed in its two week notice.  The month that brings the last balmy days will soon be replaced by chilly, rainy November.  November with Veteran's Day, Thanksgiving and the modern holidays of Black Friday and Cyber Monday.  The unofficial yet oddly official kickoff to the Christmas shopping season.  Oy!

There was a discernible nip in the air today.  Though sunny, the wind was from the north and temperatures struggled to break the sixty degree mark.   The autumn color has yet to peak, unusual for mid October.  Since the leaves have yet to fully change color, they have also failed to fall from the trees.

That sweet aroma of wet leaves decaying mixed with the pungent smell of piles of leaves smoldering is missing from this time of year.  But, then again, there are lots of aromas missing around here.  The smell of coal furnaces in every home is gone.  The acidic odors or steel mills is also gone.  The sulfuric smell of coke plants no longer fouls the air.  Exhaust from diesel locomotives has replaced the smell of coal fired trains.

They say your memory is in your nose.  I say my olfactory memory bank is no longer as overloaded as it was in my long gone youth.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 16, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Well, October has handed in its two week notice.  The month that brings the last balmy days will soon be replaced by chilly, rainy November.  November with Veteran's Day, Thanksgiving and the modern holidays of Black Friday and Cyber Monday.  The unofficial yet oddly official kickoff to the Christmas shopping season.  Oy!
> 
> There was a discernible nip in the air today.  Though sunny, the wind was from the north and temperatures struggled to break the sixty degree mark.   The autumn color has yet to peak, unusual for mid October.  Since the leaves have yet to fully change color, they have also failed to fall from the trees.
> 
> ...


It gets worse as we go back in time............  Specifically if one lived in a city......


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 16, 2017)

Picked up some local made green chili salsa.......  When the label says 'hot' it ain't kidding.


----------



## 007 (Oct 16, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Picked up some local made green chili salsa.......  When the label says 'hot' it ain't kidding.


I love salsa. I usually check delis in stores for different kinds of fresh stuff. I prefer that over anything that's been cooked. But I even mix them.

Funny that I've never had the green stuff. Is it much different tasting then the regular salsa?


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 16, 2017)

007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Picked up some local made green chili salsa.......  When the label says 'hot' it ain't kidding.
> ...


Yup, definite difference in taste, not bad just different.  All chilies are picked green but some are hung in the sun to finish ripening to become red chilies.  The argument still rages (and probably always will) as to which is hotter, red or green, it's a matter of which chili variety it is, not what color it is.  For salsa all chilies are roasted and peeled first then mixed to make the different salsas.   Here in New Mexico chili is a state past time, if the wait staff doesn't automatically ask if you want "red or green" then you're not in a New Mexican restaurant.........  
The big thing in New Mexico is who has the best green chili burger, something I need to start looking into and doing my own taste testing.   Oh they even make an apple-green chili pie that is a favorite of many, right now all the grocery stores are selling green chili everything.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 16, 2017)

An older gentleman stopped his car by me while I was walking the dog yesterday afternoon, and we proceeded to have a conversation for a few minutes.  He had seen me walking the dog on numerous occasions, apparently, always with a book in hand, and felt the desire to comment on it.  I'm not very social, and certainly not likely to start a conversation with a stranger if it isn't necessary, but I'm also willing enough to talk to a stranger if they begin things and aren't boring the crap out of me.   

After perhaps 5 minutes of talking, and finding out that the man had moved into a house that was recently built in the neighborhood, he drove away and I went down to see what the little one was doing.  She asked who I was talking to, and my employer said maybe I had a secret friend.    I don't have any friends that live nearby, and only see friends for a weekend every few months, so the idea that I have been secretly hanging out with someone was especially funny to the little one.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 16, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Well, October has handed in its two week notice.  The month that brings the last balmy days will soon be replaced by chilly, rainy November.  November with Veteran's Day, Thanksgiving and the modern holidays of Black Friday and Cyber Monday.  The unofficial yet oddly official kickoff to the Christmas shopping season.  Oy!
> ...


I am an avowed fan of New York City.  There are smells that are there and no other place in America.  The Dirty Water hot dog vendors heat that dirty water by charcoal as propane would present too great a danger.  But they burn something other than the Kingsford briquettes used around here.  That weird charcoal smell, as well as some food borne viruses yet to be identified, makes those little carts unique.  Of course the subway with its exotic mixture of underground funk, urine and steampipes make travel in the five boroughs a memorable experience.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 16, 2017)

I wouldn't go anywhere NYC if I were paid millions of dollars. Too many people.

*shudder*


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 16, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


New York City is a complete sensual experience I've only been on the periphery of........  Thankfully..........  Jersey was bad enough.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 17, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Take I-95 from Newark to Camden and experience tenth grade chemistry class all over again.  The first few miles smell of burning styrofoam cups.  Then the odor of vinyl floor tile mastic takes over.  Soon you pass an animal fat rendering plant!  Yummy!  Sulfur, vinegar, sweat socks, smoldering white wall radial tires, a sewage treatment plant or two and finally a municipal landfill and you're in Camden.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 17, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Nah, we were advised eons ago to avoid Camden at all costs, was told it would be safer to travel west to Saint Louis, northeast to Detroit then down to Newark but only if it was a life or death need to go to Newark........... And the people giving us the advice couldn't think of anything that would constitute a life or death need to visit Newark.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 17, 2017)

Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
007's brother-in-law for a full recovery,
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Comfort to Mrs. Saveliberty & family in the loss of her brother,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, Esthermoon, SFC Ollie, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

_Autumn in Ohio




_


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 17, 2017)

After a couple of years of nagging from Mrs. BBD, I had an appointment with an audiologist yesterday.  Mrs. BBD claims my hearing is terrible and I don't hear half of what she is saying.  So, I sat through all of the testing and low and behold, my hearing is really very bad.  In the near future I will be sporting a hearing aid in both ears.  The audiologist says that after I get used to them I will be able to hear an ant peeing 50 yards away.  We shall see...  Anyway, I suppose at this point I am an official member of the old folks club.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 17, 2017)

Is it make fun of Jersey day?  Hooray!


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 17, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I wouldn't go anywhere NYC if I were paid millions of dollars. Too many people.
> 
> *shudder*




Gracie , you would fall in love with the Naked Cowboy.




​


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 17, 2017)

007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Picked up some local made green chili salsa.......  When the label says 'hot' it ain't kidding.
> ...



I suppose green chile is an acquired taste, and I can't speak for that grown outside of New Mexico, but Hatch green chile grown in the Mesilla Valley in the southern part of the state, pretty much the only chile used in New Mexico, is considered the world's finest.  And I have yet to find anybody who doesn't like it.  And yes, it tastes different from red chile and most especially the bottled chile powder that is commercially marketed throughout the country.  Green chile is commonly used as a staple here--it is roasted and then peeled and served with all manner of Spanish, Mexican, New Mexican, southwestern cuisine.  Whole roasted and peeled green chiles are included in hamburgers, on eggs, just about everything.

Green chile can be as mild as any food is mild or so hot it is inedible to most of us.  (We learn to ask the waiter at restaurants how hot the chile is that day.  If it is really hot chile, then we request it be served on the side so that we can partake more moderately.  Even the milder chile can really have a bite to those not used to the cuisine though.

New Mexico is the only state in the union with an official state question:  "Red or Green?"  meaning which chile do you want with your order of course.  And those who enjoy the special flavor of both will sometimes answer "Christmas" meaning they want both red and green chile on their enchilada.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 17, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I wouldn't go anywhere NYC if I were paid millions of dollars. Too many people.
> 
> *shudder*



New York City is on my bucket list of places I would like to visit before I die though.  I have never been anywhere in the northeast.  Our son will be performing at Kennedy Center next spring and is pretty excited about that.  Wish we could be there.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Every time we go to El Paso, one of our neighbors will ask us to stop in Hatch and bring them some peppers. The guy is a gourmet cook and won't use anything except Hatch peppers.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't go anywhere NYC if I were paid millions of dollars. Too many people.
> ...


NYC is on my bucket list to avoid at all costs......  So far so good.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 17, 2017)

Just looking at a recipe for green chili and beef burritos........ 

Too bad the wife doesn't like spicy or cumin.   Maybe it's time to trade her in for a New Mexican bride.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 17, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> The audiologist says that after I get used to them I will be able to hear an ant peeing 50 yards away.



My father medically retired from his job of being a Trainman after 44 years of service because of his hearing... He was fitted for hearing aids in both ears... Unfortunately he never was able to enjoy much of his hearing as he found the hearing aids so uncomfortable and cumbersome he wore them in his pocket about 90% of the time...


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 17, 2017)

Aren't there commercials about NYC salsa?  You guys are on a theme here....


----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 17, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...




Hey now....the strong smell of urine is the subway is a selling point.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 17, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Aren't there commercials about NYC salsa?  You guys are on a theme here....


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 17, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> After a couple of years of nagging from Mrs. BBD, I had an appointment with an audiologist yesterday.  Mrs. BBD claims my hearing is terrible and I don't hear half of what she is saying.  So, I sat through all of the testing and low and behold, my hearing is really very bad.  In the near future I will be sporting a hearing aid in both ears.  The audiologist says that after I get used to them I will be able to hear an ant peeing 50 yards away.  We shall see...  Anyway, I suppose at this point I am an official member of the old folks club.



I haven't given in to what Hombre calls his 'earrings' yet, but the day is coming. Everybody in my family has been hard of hearing in their older age so I have almost zero chance of escaping that and I know my hearing is slowily deteriorating.  Hombre sometimes remembers to wear his and sometimes not.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 17, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



No to wax eloquent or anything, but ewwww yuck!


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > After a couple of years of nagging from Mrs. BBD, I had an appointment with an audiologist yesterday.  Mrs. BBD claims my hearing is terrible and I don't hear half of what she is saying.  So, I sat through all of the testing and low and behold, my hearing is really very bad.  In the near future I will be sporting a hearing aid in both ears.  The audiologist says that after I get used to them I will be able to hear an ant peeing 50 yards away.  We shall see...  Anyway, I suppose at this point I am an official member of the old folks club.
> ...


Could you speak up please, I couldn't quite hear you.........


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 17, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Just looking at a recipe for green chili and beef burritos........
> 
> Too bad the wife doesn't like spicy or cumin.   Maybe it's time to trade her in for a New Mexican bride.



Your wife is correct.  Spicy and cumin = bad.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 17, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Just looking at a recipe for green chili and beef burritos........
> 
> Too bad the wife doesn't like spicy or cumin.   Maybe it's time to trade her in for a New Mexican bride.



No way.  Just gently introduce her to it.

Our homemake breakfast burrito recipe is to prepare in separate dishes:
-- soft fried potatoes with onion--cut pretty small to fry in a very small amount of oil--season with salt & pepper
-- however much sausage cooked and crumbled
-- bacon fried crisp and crumbled
-- eggs scrambled with salt, pepper, and green chile
-- shredded cheese - we like cheddar in our burritos but any will do
--any of your favorite salsa

spoon some of everything onto a large warm soft flour tortilla, fold it in on all sides into a burrito shape so the contents won't spill out -

Enjoy.  Nobody doesn't like this.

Choose milder chile and salsa of course when you are breaking a newbie into the cuisine.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just looking at a recipe for green chili and beef burritos........
> ...


She will eat the mild salsa but if there is a molecule of cumin anywhere with in ten feet she'll burp it all day long..........


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 17, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just looking at a recipe for green chili and beef burritos........
> ...



I don't use cumin in my southwestern or Mediterranean culinary creations, but it is a staple in a lot of commercial chile powders.  It has some significant medicinal value however both taken internally and applied externally.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 17, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I suspect that might be the ingredient some of the Mexican restaurants around here use that strongly disagrees with me.  El Pinto in particular.   Have gotten violently ill the last two times I've eaten there, but nobody else in my party did.  So it was something that disagrees with just me.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just looking at a recipe for green chili and beef burritos........
> ...



Yeah.....if I'm eating all of those ingredients, I don't like it.  

I don't like salsa.  I don't like most cheeses.  I'm not certain, but I don't think I like chile.  Potatoes, onion (as long as it's not too much), sausage, bacon, scrambled eggs, those are all good.  Although I might prefer this without the eggs.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 17, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


This might just have to go on my bucket list........






The 28 Pound Sandwich: 35 different types of bacon, ham, salami, sausage, prosciutto and other meats.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 17, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Got back from the skin wounds doc.
> Mr. P is healing nicely and goes back again on Friday. Beats the heck out of 3 weeks everyday ,changing bandages and meds.
> He has an appt. at the bone doc Thursday. We hope to get rid of that air cast for good.


Good for Mr. P...and for you, too, Peach!  Glad things are going well for you guys.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 17, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Holy Cow!  That looks positively yummy, but how do you get your mouth around it?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 17, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Well, Hurricane Ophelia passed me by, its not even windy out. But Ireland copped it.


It's pretty rare that you guys get hurricanes in your part of the blue marble, isn't it?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 17, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Well, October has handed in its two week notice.  The month that brings the last balmy days will soon be replaced by chilly, rainy November.  November with Veteran's Day, Thanksgiving and the modern holidays of Black Friday and Cyber Monday.  The unofficial yet oddly official kickoff to the Christmas shopping season.  Oy!
> 
> There was a discernible nip in the air today.  Though sunny, the wind was from the north and temperatures struggled to break the sixty degree mark.   The autumn color has yet to peak, unusual for mid October.  Since the leaves have yet to fully change color, they have also failed to fall from the trees.
> 
> ...


I love the smell of Fall.  Of course, each season has it's own particular smell, and color.  We've moved beyond that soft, butter-yellow of Fall and have now entered the more stark pink and shades of gray of early Winter.  Not too long and we'll be looking at a more typical black, gray and white season.  Well, except that pink alpine glow.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 17, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I wouldn't go anywhere NYC if I were paid millions of dollars. Too many people.
> 
> *shudder*


I've been to NYC often enough to know I don't need to go there again in this lifetime.  I even took my daughter there for New Years Eve 1994.  What an experience that was.  We ended up a few blocks away from where the ball drops, standing next to grandparents with their grandson who were also there for the first time for NYE.  Biggest difference between them and us, they were from Brooklyn.  They'd never been to Times Square for NYE!!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 17, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> After a couple of years of nagging from Mrs. BBD, I had an appointment with an audiologist yesterday.  Mrs. BBD claims my hearing is terrible and I don't hear half of what she is saying.  So, I sat through all of the testing and low and behold, my hearing is really very bad.  In the near future I will be sporting a hearing aid in both ears.  The audiologist says that after I get used to them I will be able to hear an ant peeing 50 yards away.  We shall see...  Anyway, I suppose at this point I am an official member of the old folks club.


Yeah, like who wants to listen to ants peeing


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't go anywhere NYC if I were paid millions of dollars. Too many people.
> ...


That might provide incentive to go visit.  If you do go, there are some great museums, and of course the shows on Broadway.  I surprised that world-class Broadway shows were juxtaposed with porn shops and the like, though.  World class restaurants are side-by-side with hole-in-the wall greasy spoon diners, too.  Broadway and environs are amazing in their special way.  There's just too damned many people!  It's like hanging out in an ant hill.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 17, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Aren't there commercials about NYC salsa?  You guys are on a theme here....


That's pretty funny!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 17, 2017)

All caught up!
Well, I made the leap yesterday.  My trailer is parked up the trail and secured for the winter.  I'll be making the long commute in to work four days weekly and for the first few weeks will be stopping at my old digs to feed and water the goats until I can get some shelter put up here.  The boys will be moving up next week, but the does will have to wait for the time being.
Of course, our first hard freeze came on Sunday night.  I was planning of pressure washing the trailer and flushing the black water tank with fresh water but the hoses were frozen solid.  Guess I'll just have that much more to do come springtime.  Now I have to settle even more stuff into my small cabin and storage sheds, but that's probably the least of my worries.  I'm stressing pretty badly and it's funny that so many people are asking me why I'm not looking for a job closer to where I am now living.  Like I need the additional stress of a new job!  It does seem strange, knowing that I have no "home" where I've been living for the past 10 1/2 years.  I am happy to have changed my address for the last time, though.  Now to settle in and weather my first full-time winter here in the woods.  Tomorrow I'll be out splitting and stacking more firewood.  Gotsa have lotsa that stuff, fer shur!


----------



## Gracie (Oct 17, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> All caught up!
> Well, I made the leap yesterday.  My trailer is parked up the trail and secured for the winter.  I'll be making the long commute in to work four days weekly and for the first few weeks will be stopping at my old digs to feed and water the goats until I can get some shelter put up here.  The boys will be moving up next week, but the does will have to wait for the time being.
> Of course, our first hard freeze came on Sunday night.  I was planning of pressure washing the trailer and flushing the black water tank with fresh water but the hoses were frozen solid.  Guess I'll just have that much more to do come springtime.  Now I have to settle even more stuff into my small cabin and storage sheds, but that's probably the least of my worries.  I'm stressing pretty badly and it's funny that so many people are asking me why I'm not looking for a job closer to where I am now living.  Like I need the additional stress of a new job!  It does seem strange, knowing that I have no "home" where I've been living for the past 10 1/2 years.  I am happy to have changed my address for the last time, though.  Now to settle in and weather my first full-time winter here in the woods.  Tomorrow I'll be out splitting and stacking more firewood.  Gotsa have lotsa that stuff, fer shur!


I am trying to visualize your new abode in the woods all surrounded by stacked wood so you can be warm and cozy, GW. You showed me a pic once, and it was a 2 story cabin. Is that still yours? Or is it now taken over by the partner? I hope that trailer has nice thick walls cuz I shudder to think of you shuddering. However, I myself have always liked small homes cuz they are easier to clean, keep cool and keep warm.
I'm sorry to hear how stressed you are getting with all this heavy work you are doing and no help. Wish I could but each day that passes I feel more creaky and get new pains from a new joint that decided now is a good time to join the party. And you are just too darn far away. 

Maybe it IS time for you to retire and move further south where you can bring your goats? Montana? Washington? You would be closer then too, lol.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 17, 2017)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > All caught up!
> ...



Gracie, I figured you'd understand the stress of moving.  You've been through displacement hell this past year.
Yes, I have moved into the two-story cabin.  It's still less than 1000 sf, but you'd be surprised how much less house you need when you have to process the heating material yourself.  No, the partner is staying in the Anchorage place for now.  He has purchased a pretty nice Lexus to replace as a commuter to replace the Jeep Cherokee he broke.  
Montana or Washington?  Montana's winters are at least as wintery as ours. Washington?  No thanks.  It is pretty much time for me to retire, and I am now staging my exit.  After I settle here, I will work until the mortgage is paid.  I've been paying extra so it won't be that long now.  I hope that selling milk, meat, and eggs, as well as my homemade goodies will provide enough supplement that I can exist on what I craft with my own hands.  I love making things and the only stuff I cannot sell outright will be my mead (alcohol).  
It would be so cool if some of us were closer together, but some of the fun here is sharing with people who are so far away.
For now, I'll continue to put up with my stomach upset and nose bleeds.  All this will pass and then I'll look for a job closer to home.  I do wish my daughter and granddaughters were here, but that's not to be at this time.  Guess I'll have to travel at least one more time...to Japan.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 17, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


If only I could go back to 10 less years. I would come up there and help. I help around here all the time just to keep from freezing up my joints. It hurts, but I hate just sitting around and like being outside as much as possible.
Is pot legal there? Maybe you could make balms and lotions? CBD oil instead of THC infused? Big market in that if its legal in Alaska. Fresh milk and eggs sound wonderful too.
So if you are in the cabin, are you going to be moving to the trailer then? Is it very far away from each other? Maybe you could bounce between the two during your work week.
I have one move left to do I guess. If it ever happens. I know we cannot stay here indefinetly and I don't want to anyway. If something happened to one of us, housemate flatly refuses to lower the rent where we could afford to stay with just one income. So that means this is just a temporary thing. If the coast ever calls with the unit we are waiting for..we will go there. If I can find a mobile home here that is cheap enough to purchase, we might do that instead. Space rent here is much cheaper than at the coast. And there are mobile homes here anywhere from 2k (major dumps that need work) to 5K (dumps that need work but not as badly) to 20K (pretty nice overall and minor work) but we are unable to do the 20k and are focusing on the 5k or less. Maybe. Depending on if they are willing to carry but if they are paying space rent on an empty manufactured home..us paying it along with rent to own would seem feasible. Alas, most don't think the way I do.
I looked at one yesterday for 7k thinking I could offer 5k with them carry the loan. But I didn't because it was dark, dreary, and worse of all..it stunk really bad. Looked at two last month and both had dog shit still in the living room nobody bothered to pick up. Those were priced at 5k and 7k. We didn't bother to make an offer on either. Plus the space rent was more than we wanted to pay.
So...even though we now have a roof, are warm, have a kitchen we can use (barely) and our own bathroom...its not permanent. So we are still not settled and won't be until we get our own place..either housing back at home with government assistance...or here, with owner carry.

It sucks. But it beats the van and that mushroomy RV.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 18, 2017)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I've been bouncing between the RV and the cabin now since 2007.  I love the cabin, I've invested years of sweat equity and cash into this place.  (Building out-of-pocket takes as long as a typical mortgage, you just bypass the interest.)  The cabin is very comfortable and homey and I'm hoping to clean up and renovate the trailer to sell next Spring for at least enough to get a well put in here.  While I have been comfortable in the trailer, and the cabin is small, I still have lots more space in the cabin.  I'm still trying to accommodate all the things I had when I lived in a 2400 sf home.  All my books, records, and DVD's are packed in boxes.  Now, lots of my craft stuff is in boxes, and all of my knick-knacks, etc. are packed away.  I used to collect David Winter cottages and Lladro porcelain, among other things.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 18, 2017)

I miss having stuffs!!! Went to a house blessing on Saturday. It was kinda strange. But, I loved being in a clean and neat home although it was very froo froo and victorian themed. Still, no boxes blocking the path, easy movement from room to room, seeing pretty things like her art and porelain figurines on glass shelves, pretty oriental rugs strewn on the floors, fluffy pillows on the couches, etc. I used to have a nice home too. It killed me to sell it all off. Still kills me thinking about what I used to have. Now all I own will fit in my van although I kept a scant few small things. And of course...ashes of 3 dogs and 1 of which was NOT supposed to die 2 months after we got here. I have lost so much and I am still standing and I wish I wasn't. Going to that house blessing was a blessing and a curse. I have been depressed ever since going because I saw what I used to have myself. And..no way to replace it either. Can't buy and sell here. Thats the only downer. And I don't know how I will survive another fucking year in this place...but I hafta.

See? I'm all whiney and fucked up the convo.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 18, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I miss having stuffs!!! Went to a house blessing on Saturday. It was kinda strange. But, I loved being in a clean and neat home although it was very froo froo and victorian themed. Still, no boxes blocking the path, easy movement from room to room, seeing pretty things like her art and porelain figurines on glass shelves, pretty oriental rugs strewn on the floors, fluffy pillows on the couches, etc. I used to have a nice home too. It killed me to sell it all off. Still kills me thinking about what I used to have. Now all I own will fit in my van although I kept a scant few small things. And of course...ashes of 3 dogs and 1 of which was NOT supposed to die 2 months after we got here. I have lost so much and I am still standing and I wish I wasn't. Going to that house blessing was a blessing and a curse. I have been depressed ever since going because I saw what I used to have myself. And..no way to replace it either. Can't buy and sell here. Thats the only downer. And I don't know how I will survive another fucking year in this place...but I hafta.
> 
> See? I'm all whiney and fucked up the convo.


I have never considered you whiney or fucked up, Gracie.  I'm still clinging to so much, although it's packed in boxes and piled in my storage shed.  At least I have a storage shed, hey?  I wish you were closer, we could do a house blessing together.  As it is, my house is blessed with my four-leggers (currently four cats and one small dog) and the spirits that inhabit the woods around me.  I'm not so much depressed as I am stressed out.  Of course, you know what having to move on from an accustomed place/routine means.  I am blessed because I have a place of my own to come to and to stay in.  Your situation is much less pleasant, to say the least.  Winters of white need not be unpleasant, I assure you of that.  They may require a bit more work, but you are right, that keeps us younger in some weird way.
I am more concerned about my critters.  Until I stabilize, they will have a bit more stress, too.  It will be better when I have my entire fur-fam in one place.  It's just too bad my partner cannot recognize how important it is that the goats are here with me, regardless of the challenges "here" represents.  My friend, Glen, who has been my landlord for these many years, will not see the animals suffer, regardless of his desire to be a farmer.  He's a great guy.  But I need to honor my word and move one.  He needs to move on, too.  He's ready to retire and has inherited a great place in Oregon.  His GF is pushing him to move South.  
You know you would always be welcome here.  Even if we were to end up a bunch of tired, old, whiney f'oks, you'd be welcome.  OK, as long as you can play Cribbage, I guess....


----------



## Gracie (Oct 18, 2017)

lol, I don't know how to play cribbage. But I can play canasta, poker (weird games though...not the standard texas hold'em or 5 card stud and it has to be penny poker so nobody gets pissed at losing too much money, lol). And I like critters, of course you already know that. Don't know goats, but I could be alittle help maybe. MrG is afraid of Alaska and the cold. He is always cold. I have to keep us separated cuz he is always freezing and I am always burning up with his infernal heater going. I reckon if anything happened to him...you would be where I would head towards if you still had room for me. I have no more critters nor will get any. I'll just spoil yours. But, I'll probably kick before MrG, so don't make room for my toothbrush anytime soon.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 18, 2017)

Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
007's brother-in-law for a full recovery,
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, Esthermoon, SFC Ollie, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

_Autumn in Michigan_


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 18, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Well, Hurricane Ophelia passed me by, its not even windy out. But Ireland copped it.
> ...



It has been up to now. The last one was thirty years ago, and that killed a few people.


----------



## 007 (Oct 18, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Just looking at a recipe for green chili and beef burritos........
> 
> Too bad the wife doesn't like spicy or cumin.   Maybe it's time to trade her in for a New Mexican bride.


Two spices I've been using more of lately and that is cumin and cayenne pepper. I like both. Paprika is another one. As a single guy that rarely eats out, if you don't want meals to get boring, the simple fact of the matter is you learn to cook new things. I've found youtube is a great place to find new recipes. I found the Gyro recipe I made on there. Actually what I'll do is watch a bunch of vids and then combine the best of what I've seen that looks good to me.


----------



## 007 (Oct 18, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for
> 
> ...


I think you can take my brother in law off the list, Foxy. He seems to be much better now, and was even doing better when I recently was out there. He's been out and about lately even up in the mountains hunting so, thank you for the mentions though.


----------



## 007 (Oct 18, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


My house is pretty small too, GW, maybe 850 sq ft. Looks real small on the outside but much roomier when you get inside. Only one small bedroom, a smaller than usual living room, decent sized kitchen though, big bathroom with the washer and dryer in there, and a nice sized dining room / office. It's all I need though, it's just me, and I don't need or want anything bigger. The shop is a different story. That's a three bay, two story building that just underwent a $10,000 renovation, and I wouldn't have it any other way. I spend most of my time out there because that's where all my toys are at, toys being tools. Like you I like to be making, fixing something. I constantly have a project going on, or two or three. I just really enjoy being able to do what I do. Life is good.

Just had all the ground around my lilac bush all grubbed out by my electrician buddy that has a backhoe on his trencher, so now I have a massive mess to clean up and level out. I started it the other day and immediately got a blister. I took a little time off while it rained much of last week and need to get back at it now. Going to put the plow on the front of my John Deere lawn tractor and see if I can push the dirt with that. I know it's got the power to do it, I'll have to see if it has the traction.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 18, 2017)

Hello!  What's new?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 18, 2017)

It was COLD here last night, into the mid 30s.  They were predicting some frost, so I had to bring my pepper plant in.  The oregano and the thyme, I left outside because those are pretty hearty plants.  The pepper plant is not very hearty though.  It has very delicate looking leaves, not to mention there are peppers growing on it.  It is still feeling pretty cold outside, so I will put it out this afternoon before I leave for work and maybe have to bring it in again tonight.  I am just concerned that it won't get enough sunlight in the house, so I am trying to extend it's life for as long as I can.  I am going to keep it inside when it gets cold permanently though, and will fertilize it and keep it in front of the sunniest window, but I only get a couple of hours of sun in here during the day, so I don't know that will be enough.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 18, 2017)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys.
> ...



I'm always thrilled to take somebody off the list because the reason they were on there is no longer a problem.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 18, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> It was COLD here last night, into the mid 30s.  They were predicting some frost, so I had to bring my pepper plant in.  The oregano and the thyme, I left outside because those are pretty hearty plants.  The pepper plant is not very hearty though.  It has very delicate looking leaves, not to mention there are peppers growing on it.  It is still feeling pretty cold outside, so I will put it out this afternoon before I leave for work and maybe have to bring it in again tonight.  I am just concerned that it won't get enough sunlight in the house, so I am trying to extend it's life for as long as I can.  I am going to keep it inside when it gets cold permanently though, and will fertilize it and keep it in front of the sunniest window, but I only get a couple of hours of sun in here during the day, so I don't know that will be enough.



Do you harvest your oregano and thyme plants?  I'm considering an indoor herb garden as I have a window that gets quite a bit of sun.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 18, 2017)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I see a patch of stirred up dirt like that and I immediately think vegetable garden.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 18, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > It was COLD here last night, into the mid 30s.  They were predicting some frost, so I had to bring my pepper plant in.  The oregano and the thyme, I left outside because those are pretty hearty plants.  The pepper plant is not very hearty though.  It has very delicate looking leaves, not to mention there are peppers growing on it.  It is still feeling pretty cold outside, so I will put it out this afternoon before I leave for work and maybe have to bring it in again tonight.  I am just concerned that it won't get enough sunlight in the house, so I am trying to extend it's life for as long as I can.  I am going to keep it inside when it gets cold permanently though, and will fertilize it and keep it in front of the sunniest window, but I only get a couple of hours of sun in here during the day, so I don't know that will be enough.
> ...



I am going to pick some and hang it to dry and then jar it.  I will try to bring them inside when it gets really cold, but I don't know if they will survive the winter.  It is a hit or miss kind of thing in a house like mine, which doesn't get a whole lot of sun.  That is great in the summer but bad in the winter.  In the summer, if I keep the windows closed and the blinds drawn, it is like the AC is on.  It is at least 10 degrees colder in my house than outside.  There are a lot of big old trees around me, and that's why I don't get a lot of sunlight here.  I live right next to a conservation area.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 18, 2017)

Gracie said:


> lol, I don't know how to play cribbage. But I can play canasta, poker (weird games though...not the standard texas hold'em or 5 card stud and it has to be penny poker so nobody gets pissed at losing too much money, lol). And I like critters, of course you already know that. Don't know goats, but I could be alittle help maybe. MrG is afraid of Alaska and the cold. He is always cold. I have to keep us separated cuz he is always freezing and I am always burning up with his infernal heater going. I reckon if anything happened to him...you would be where I would head towards if you still had room for me. I have no more critters nor will get any. I'll just spoil yours. But, I'll probably kick before MrG, so don't make room for my toothbrush anytime soon.



Cribbage is pretty easy to learn.


----------



## 007 (Oct 18, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Ya know, there was a garden in the yard here when I moved in, and there is some nice black dirt in there and I did plant a garden for a few years, but my favorite thing to grow, tomatoes, get some sort of blight/mold on them, every darn time, so I gave up.


----------



## 007 (Oct 18, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > lol, I don't know how to play cribbage. But I can play canasta, poker (weird games though...not the standard texas hold'em or 5 card stud and it has to be penny poker so nobody gets pissed at losing too much money, lol). And I like critters, of course you already know that. Don't know goats, but I could be alittle help maybe. MrG is afraid of Alaska and the cold. He is always cold. I have to keep us separated cuz he is always freezing and I am always burning up with his infernal heater going. I reckon if anything happened to him...you would be where I would head towards if you still had room for me. I have no more critters nor will get any. I'll just spoil yours. But, I'll probably kick before MrG, so don't make room for my toothbrush anytime soon.
> ...


I LOVE Cribbage. Probably have 6 or 7 different Cribbage boards. Been playing a long, long time, and yes it is fun, and no it isn't hard to learn.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 18, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Hello!  What's new?



The little one likes that song, because it was in the movie Flushed Away.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 18, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Special thoughts and prayers for those dealing with the terrible fires tonight and sending some healing vibes for drifter's and gallantwarrior's colds.
> 
> Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys.
> 
> ...


I do miss the smells of Albuquerque


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 18, 2017)

OK I'm about 10 pages behind. It was a busy week end and it's finally starting to slow down. We had a big party at Doc's Saturday night and most of the Halloween decorations are up. I had to get up in the ceiling yesterday to wire up black lights and had to slip between the fake spider webs. I know they are fake. I put a lot of them up, but a hour of getting that stuff all over me and I was creeped out.

So as I was saying, Big party Saturday night! I was able to get into my very expensive cayman skin cowboy boots and did some dancing for the first time in 7 months. I even got the boots off by myself although I was wanting to bring this little blond home to help.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 18, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Special thoughts and prayers for those dealing with the terrible fires tonight and sending some healing vibes for drifter's and gallantwarrior's colds.
> ...



At least it usually is quite a bit better than some of the northeastern cities Nosmo et al have been describing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 18, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> OK I'm about 10 pages behind. It was a busy week end and it's finally starting to slow down. We had a big party at Doc's Saturday night and most of the Halloween decorations are up. I had to get up in the ceiling yesterday to wire up black lights and had to slip between the fake spider webs. I know they are fake. I put a lot of them up, but a hour of getting that stuff all over me and I was creeped out.
> 
> So as I was saying, Big party Saturday night! I was able to get into my very expensive cayman skin cowboy boots and did some dancing for the first time in 7 months. I even got the boots off by myself although I was wanting to bring this little blond home to help.



I am not at all a happy camper thinking about you up on that ladder though Ernie.  I would really like to keep you off the vigil list for awhile if you don't mind.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 18, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Well, October has handed in its two week notice.  The month that brings the last balmy days will soon be replaced by chilly, rainy November.  November with Veteran's Day, Thanksgiving and the modern holidays of Black Friday and Cyber Monday.  The unofficial yet oddly official kickoff to the Christmas shopping season.  Oy!
> ...



Fall is hands down my favorite time of year--what we wear, the food, the smells, the colors, and relief from the summer heat while not yet being coat weather.  And though I love kids, I enjoy being able to go out to lunch almost anywhere without having to deal with ill mannered ones, and favorite shopping spots, the zoo and aquarium and museums are a lot less crowed too with the kids in school and most of the tourists have gone home.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 18, 2017)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Yes, when that happens with any kind of veggie or certain flowers like zinnias, it does seem to reoccur every year.  But with xeroscaping, I now grow everything in movable containers and if one develops a problem, I can just discard the dirt and start over.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 18, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Special thoughts and prayers for those dealing with the terrible fires tonight and sending some healing vibes for drifter's and gallantwarrior's colds.
> ...





Agreed.  I think the cities of Albuquerque, Tucson, and San Diego have the best Mexican food in America.  My mouth is salivating just thinking about it.


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 18, 2017)

What do u do for stress besides drinking or drugs?


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 18, 2017)

drifter said:


> What do u do for stress besides drinking or drugs?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 18, 2017)

drifter said:


> What do u do for stress besides drinking or drugs?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 18, 2017)

drifter said:


> What do u do for stress besides drinking or drugs?



I try to avoid stress if at all possible.  A nice walk or a run always helps.  Watching something funny on TV.  Cleaning vigorously.  Lol.

Crank up the tunes and dance around like a maniac!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 18, 2017)

drifter said:


> What do u do for stress besides drinking or drugs?



Why?  Do you drink and do drugs thinking it is going to help you with stress?


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 18, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > What do u do for stress besides drinking or drugs?
> ...



It does temporarily anyway. But of course, it's not going to in the long term. I don't drink.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 18, 2017)

drifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



It just brings a whole other set of problems, like addiction, family problems, legal problems.  Not to mention, it is unhealthy.  There are TONS of other things you can do that are much more healthy and productive.  Workout, take a kick boxing class, take a dance class, punch a punching bag.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 19, 2017)

drifter said:


> What do u do for stress besides drinking or drugs?



I haven't dealt with it well at times but I have learned a few truths that keep it to a minimum these days.

1.  Ask yourself when a problem comes up, 'how important is it?'  Tomorrow, next week, next month, next year, etc. will anybody care?  It really helps to put things in perspective and give yourself permission to back off or just not do something when it really doesn't have to be done.  None of us will be remembered for how much money we made or how many hours we worked or how clean we kept our house.  We will be remembered for how we made people feel, how important our relationships are, how much we love and are loved.

2.  Find something that you really can lose yourself in and get your mind off everything else for awhile.  It might be painting or horseback riding or creating culinary delights or whatever soothes and regenerates your soul and sets the world aright for awhile.  And schedule time for that something.

3.  Find a hairdresser or bartender or develop a best friend that you can really unload on.  Sometimes when we talk out whatever is stressing us it doesn't look so impossible or terrible or whatever.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 19, 2017)

Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, Esthermoon, SFC Ollie, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

_Autumn in Wisconsin



_


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 19, 2017)

Well Boys and Girls today marks my 6 month anniversary of being back in Hawaii... I have no regrets at all... My relationship with my first wife is and has been really exceptional... Seems that our 13 year break from each other has made us appreciate what we had at one time... Now I am not going to say it has all been strawberries and shortcake, but when there is an issue it seems to be laughable and is soon forgotten... I love living here in Hawaii and do value the beauty and weather...

Medically I have been poked and prodded and pictures have been taken where no man has ever been before... I have a whole flock of Doctors that are taking better care of me than I have ever been taken care of... I am being treated for my Hepatitis C for the third time and in my fourth month I am undetectable of the Hep C Virus... It is not a 100% positive that the virus is gone as they will not say the word cured until 3 months post treatment... My Diabetes numbers are better that they have been in 10 years... I have lost some weight but need to lose quite a bit more... I am deliberately exercising more than I ever have with the exception of Basic Training...

I have been blessed and I know it... I have to keep my head squared away because when bad things happen most generally it is because of my Cranium Rectalitis...

My daughter and SIL, 2 Grandkids (boys 12 and 6) will be here at Christmas for about 10 days... Can't wait...

Thank you all for the shits and giggles...


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 19, 2017)

drifter said:


> What do u do for stress besides drinking or drugs?



If you are really stressed you can just sit quietly and watch your breathing. Do not try to control your breathing, just observe it, and you will notice it gradually slows down. Then there are walking mantras to occupy your mind.
Repeat the same thing over and over again to stop your mind worrying. An ancient Christian mantra is.......

Everything passes, everything changes, nothing remains, only God.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 19, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Well Boys and Girls today marks my 6 month anniversary of being back in Hawaii... I have no regrets at all... My relationship with my first wife is and has been really exceptional... Seems that our 13 year break from each other has made us appreciate what we had at one time... Now I am not going to say it has all been strawberries and shortcake, but when there is an issue it seems to be laughable and is soon forgotten... I love living here in Hawaii and do value the beauty and weather...
> 
> Medically I have been poked and prodded and pictures have been taken where no man has ever been before... I have a whole flock of Doctors that are taking better care of me than I have ever been taken care of... I am being treated for my Hepatitis C for the third time and in my fourth month I am undetectable of the Hep C Virus... It is not a 100% positive that the virus is gone as they will not say the word cured until 3 months post treatment... My Diabetes numbers are better that they have been in 10 years... I have lost some weight but need to lose quite a bit more... I am deliberately exercising more than I ever have with the exception of Basic Training...
> 
> ...



Sounds great Ridgerunner, and thanks for giving us assurance that there are still happy endings which are much my favorite sort.


----------



## 007 (Oct 19, 2017)

drifter said:


> What do u do for stress besides drinking or drugs?


I never have any stress, so I just drink and do drugs for fun.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 19, 2017)

Sitting here in the Dodge dealership finally getting the passenger side airbag replaced.......  The company that originally made the bags had gone out of business due to massive recalls but finally someone else started making em.  
In the waiting room was this really cute 20 something eye candy then she came up to a guy (she apparently knew) sitting almost next to me and opened her mouth........  What came out was non stop junior high teeny-bopper........


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 19, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Sitting here in the Dodge dealership finally getting the passenger side airbag replaced.......  The company that originally made the bags had gone out of business due to massive recalls but finally someone else started making em.
> In the waiting room was this really cute 20 something eye candy then she came up to a guy (she apparently knew) sitting almost next to me and opened her mouth........  What came out was non stop junior high teeny-bopper........



Tell me she didn't have tattoos.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 19, 2017)

YES!

Got back from Tucson.
Doc says Mr. P's broken leg bone is over 75% healed.
No more air cast or brace.
YIPEEE!!!!!
He can wear shoes again.  
Doc says he can ride his Can Am again, he is one very happy camper.
It also means we can go to our halloween party next Friday with our friend.
I'll see if I can get picks and load them up for you all to see.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 19, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Tell me she didn't have tattoos.



Hoss don't get me started on Tattoos... I am not a puritan by any means, and a strategically placed tat can be attractive and yes even sexy on the right woman... I can't imagine some of these young ladies that have the massive amounts of tats in their golden years...


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 19, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sitting here in the Dodge dealership finally getting the passenger side airbag replaced.......  The company that originally made the bags had gone out of business due to massive recalls but finally someone else started making em.
> ...


Yeah, a few.........


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 19, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



This girl doesn't even need clothes. Just shoes.



​


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 19, 2017)

peach174 said:


> YES!
> 
> Got back from Tucson.
> Doc says Mr. P's broken leg bone is over 75% healed.
> ...



Hooray, hooray!!!  And let's hope it is now clear sailing for you two for quite some time to come.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 19, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Well heck.  She could just have some tattooed on and she's good to go.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 19, 2017)

While I'm thinking about it, ya'll set your alarms to remember to go out for the best fall meteor display tomorrow night.  The Orionid Meteor Shower peaks and will be visible over most of the U.S. on October 20th unless you have cloud cover though we will have meteors through the weekend--best visibility is usually between midnight and dawn.  Factoid:  this is caused by debris from Haley's Comet that we haven't seen since 1986 but we pass through its orbit every year.  We will be able to see the actual comet again in 2061.  I seriously doubt I'll still be around for that, but hey, you never know.

Best viewing regions:


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 19, 2017)

On a side note I have a large collection of natural disaster movies, and in several folks are out watching meteor showers or comets or such and they observe an anomaly that creates a doomsday situation for Planet Earth unless some brilliant scientist figures out a way to save us all.  On the bright side, they almost always do.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 19, 2017)

2017 Orionid Meteor shower peaks this weekend

(Just by quiwinkidink, Asheville, N.C. happens to be one of my favorite towns on this big blue marble...)


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 19, 2017)

Actually I am ambivalent about tattoos.  I have never wanted one but some people just seem like they are supposed to have them while others not so much.  Much like many other things.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 19, 2017)

I just realized that Post 55052 didn't make any sense because I must have not hit the send button on the post that was supposed to have preceded it.  Ridgerunner picked up on where I was going with it though.  The Orionid Meteor shower, best such show of the autumn, peaks tomorrow night and continues through the weekend. Visible from most of the U.S. if there isn't cloud cover.

Areas predicted best for viewing it and it is best seen between midnight and dawn.





Factoid:  the meteor shower is debris from Haley's comet that has been out of sight since the 1980's and won't reappear until something like 2060 something.  But we pass through its orbit every year.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 19, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Actually I am ambivalent about tattoos.  I have never wanted one but some people just seem like they are supposed to have them while others not so much.  Much like many other things.


First, thanks for the heads up on the meteor shower tomorrow night.

On tattoos:

A few months back I dug out my old high school year books.  Anyone considering a tattoo would be well advised to seek out an older relative and take a good look at what we considered fashionable so many years ago.

Forty, fifty years ago, our sense of fashion was, shall we be generous and say, questionable. Plaid bell bottom trousers, heavy doses of polyester, platform shoes not unlike those worn by Ruby Keeler a few decades before and hairdos that eschewed both barber shops and combs were all the rage.  We dressed as if there were no lights in our closets.  Our styles were as commendable as those worn by washed up golf pros.

All those clothes are now either haunting vintage boutiques, enriching the soil of landfills or stuck in Goodwill Store limbo.  We rediscovered hair styles that suggest hygiene.  Fashion was disposable.

But a tattoo must be shown to St. Peter.  They are indelible, permanent and will be regretted once the wearer enters a nursing home.  That rosebud on the breast will become a long stemmed rose.  That Woody the Woodpecker with a cigar will devolve from the emblem of a badass back to the cartoon from which it sprang.  In the case of a tattoo, fashion is not disposable.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 19, 2017)

Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, Esthermoon, SFC Ollie, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.
_
Autumn in New England



_


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 20, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> On a side note I have a large collection of natural disaster movies, and in several folks are out watching meteor showers or comets or such and they observe an anomaly that creates a doomsday situation for Planet Earth unless some brilliant scientist figures out a way to save us all.  On the bright side, they almost always do.



It said on twitter that a meteor the size of a bus flew past the earth last night. It was well within the orbit of the moon which is very close in astronomical terms.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Oct 20, 2017)

I am new to USMB.
USMB should have live chat rooms.


----------



## Sbiker (Oct 20, 2017)

Hi to all, I'm back... Don't worry about Orionids - it just a pieces of my spaceship I've used to back here...


----------



## Sbiker (Oct 20, 2017)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> I am new to USMB.
> USMB should have live chat rooms.



Hi! I think live chat room is not so good, because it would drive me not to sleep at nights


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 20, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Hi to all, I'm back... Don't worry about Orionids - it just a pieces of my spaceship I've used to back here...



Hi Sbiker.  Happy you are back.  We missed you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 20, 2017)

And okay now I am confused.  I see that I repeated myself re the meteor shower tonight.  I could have sworn when I checked last night my post #55052 was not there.  So I repeated it in post #55055.  This morning #55052 is there.  Too late to edit or delete either.

Very frustrating.  This board has been acting very strangely for me this week.


----------



## Sbiker (Oct 20, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> And okay now I am confused.  I see that I repeated myself re the meteor shower tonight.  I could have sworn when I checked last night my post #55052 was not there.  So I repeated it in post #55055.  This morning #55052 is there.  Too late to edit or delete either.
> 
> Very frustrating.  This board has been acting very strangely for me this week.



Don't worry, all your posts are welcome instead of anything!


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 20, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I remember Down town Central Ave being pretty smoky at times, but this time of year, it always smelled like supper.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 20, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Not so much these days because so many of the old iconic dinners and small restaurants that used to be everywhere downtown have closed.  But there are still a few places to whiff when the wind is right.


----------



## 007 (Oct 20, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Sitting here in the Dodge dealership finally getting the passenger side airbag replaced.......  The company that originally made the bags had gone out of business due to massive recalls but finally someone else started making em.
> In the waiting room was this really cute 20 something eye candy then she came up to a guy (she apparently knew) sitting almost next to me and opened her mouth........  What came out was non stop junior high teeny-bopper........


Like... like... like... like...


----------



## 007 (Oct 20, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > On a side note I have a large collection of natural disaster movies, and in several folks are out watching meteor showers or comets or such and they observe an anomaly that creates a doomsday situation for Planet Earth unless some brilliant scientist figures out a way to save us all.  On the bright side, they almost always do.
> ...


Well, here comes another one...

Bus-sized Asteroid heading for Earth TODAY after string of near-miss encounters


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 20, 2017)

Don't forget to look for the meteors tonight.

Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, Esthermoon, SFC Ollie, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

Autumn in Arizona.  (The yellow plants are our native chamisa.)


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 21, 2017)

Thanks Foxfyre I just adore you and your positive supportive energy and prayers for everyone.


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 21, 2017)

Gracie, I love the new show when I get through them all we could talk on the phone about all the episodes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 21, 2017)

Yawn. . . blink. . .did anybody go out to look for the meteors last night?   I did go out, saw a few, and then went to bed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 21, 2017)

Hmmmm, I just scanned the first paragraphs of the article 007 linked yesterday--no big deal.  This morning I read it to the end to see this:

Doomsayers believe a huge alien world called Nibiru or Planet X is hurtling through space towards us – and will hit tomorrow.

The planet will cause devastation on Earth with a direct hit or catastrophic near miss, believers warn.​
So that would be today.  Oh well.  I'm going to go fix breakfast.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 21, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Yawn. . . blink. . .did anybody go out to look for the meteors last night?   I did go out, saw a few, and then went to bed.


I forgot about them, was busy digging into the Linux desktop's operating system trying my best to break it..........


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 21, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Yawn. . . blink. . .did anybody go out to look for the meteors last night?   I did go out, saw a few, and then went to bed.



I looked in the sky while taking the dog out at one in the morning, but didn't see anything.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 21, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Yawn. . . blink. . .did anybody go out to look for the meteors last night?   I did go out, saw a few, and then went to bed.
> ...



There were about 25 meteors per hour at peak so unless you stayed out for several minutes, it is likely you wouldn't see one.  I stayed out with binculars watching for about 15 minutes and saw a couple though the city has too much light pollution for really good viewing.  You are in one of the areas rated 'good' for viewing on the map though.


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 21, 2017)

Saw this on amazon  so cute


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 21, 2017)

Hopped into the Prius to take the wife to her PT job and halfway down the street noticed I had no dashboard indicators showing.  Pulled over and tried to turn it off then back on but it wouldn't turn off so I took her to work then headed over to the dealership.  Temporarily loosing the dash indicators had been going on rarely for a couple of years but not the power off issue so I already knew the Combination Meter (dashboard indicator panel) was slowly dying.  The service manager showed me how to bypass the meter and shut off the car as well as restore the indicator lights so I'll continue to do that as long as I can, it's almost a grand to replace the meter and the car will have to sit for at least a week more likely two weeks.  The odometer mileage is stored electronically and the replacement has to show the exact same mileage.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 21, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I was only out for 5 minutes or so, and I don't know if it's better to focus on one area of the sky or pan around looking.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 21, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Hard to say.  They don't seem to be concentrated in any specific part of the sky.  But like Sunday, there will be like 12 per hour so the odds of seeing one or two aren't all that good.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 22, 2017)

Well it has been a hellova day. The Ex-wife is spending the night in the hospital after going through a angioplasty... No stint was needed but the ekg was not of the Dr's liking hence the procedure... She is a light to moderate smoker and has been for 40  years and is catching hell from the Doc's... She is 4 years younger than I am and has no problem with her weight... Well I need to lay down and get some rest so I will be able to go back to the Hospital... Appreciate any kind thoughts directed out here in the freaking middle of the Pacific Ocean...


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 22, 2017)

I had an interview with a postmaster Friday,  she will decide on Wednesday who her choice is.  This is the best combination of hours and work activity so far.  A bit apprehensive as unemployment benefits ended Saturday.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 22, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Well it has been a hellova day. The Ex-wife is spending the night in the hospital after going through a angioplasty... No stint was needed but the ekg was not of the Dr's liking hence the procedure... She is a light to moderate smoker and has been for 40  years and is catching hell from the Doc's... She is 4 years younger than I am and has no problem with her weight... Well I need to lay down and get some rest so I will be able to go back to the Hospital... Appreciate any kind thoughts directed out here in the freaking middle of the Pacific Ocean...



She goes on the list Ridgerunner and those procedures are really scary sounding but are very routine these days and they do prevent much more serious problems down the road.  What happened that provoked the necessity for the procedure?

But much empathy with you.  Hospital duty, waiting, worrying, wondering is not something anybody enjoys and is exhausting.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 22, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> I had an interview with a postmaster Friday,  she will decide on Wednesday who her choice is.  This is the best combination of hours and work activity so far.  A bit apprehensive as unemployment benefits ended Saturday.



And we'll ramp up the positivity for you too.  Sure sounds like a door that seemed closed and locked just reopened at least a crack.


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 22, 2017)

Time to get out winter clothes. I love to watch snow but I hate to drive in it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 22, 2017)

drifter said:


> Time to get out winter clothes. I love to watch snow but I hate to drive in it.


Then don't drive in it........ 

Me, I love to watch the winter highway ice capades, all those SUV drivers who think 4-wheel drive won't slip and spin at high speeds..........   It's kinda perversely satisfying to crawl by them now that they're upside down in the median after they blew by me a half a mile before.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 22, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> What happened that provoked the necessity for the procedure?



A series of just normal Sat. activities really... She cleaned and puttered around the house. She is making Christmas presents for folks at her office and went out to the carport to spray paint some Mason Jars. She finished them and decided to wash her baby (Mercedes) and went up and down the stairs several different time to get her supplies to clean the car... She said she felt like she was overheated and went into her Sisters to cool down and felt a discomfort in her chest... I was not at home so was no help... BIL & SIL loaded her up and took her to the Emergency room...
She just texted me and said it looks like the Doc wants to keep her at least another day...
Better get ready and go over there, after all misery loves company...

Thanks for putting her on the list Foxy...


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 22, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > What happened that provoked the necessity for the procedure?
> ...



It would be easier to be COMPLETELY sympathetic, but you're in Hawaii...


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 22, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I had an interview with a postmaster Friday,  she will decide on Wednesday who her choice is.  This is the best combination of hours and work activity so far.  A bit apprehensive as unemployment benefits ended Saturday.
> ...



Well reinventing your work life after 50 is a challenge.  At some point I may just give in and go back to selling vehicles.  Too stubborn at this juncture.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 22, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I'm doing it, sort of, after 40.....but, really, I haven't had a consistent work life to this point anyway.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 23, 2017)

Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ridgerunner's ex wife/current companion for full recovery,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, Esthermoon, SFC Ollie, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

_Autumn in North Carolina



_


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 23, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> It would be easier to be COMPLETELY sympathetic, but you're in Hawaii...



It is a dirty job save , but I am just the fellar to do it...

Looks like there will be a day of tests on Mon. after everyone returns to work... She is getting anxious and wanting to come home... This is not going to be fun...


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 23, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Having unique experiences can be rewarding and nice too.


----------



## SeaGal (Oct 23, 2017)

Just curious if others have experienced the same situation and how they handled it.  Not a big problem, but a lifestyle change.

We are at the point where we need to sell our home of 40 years.  Our children were babies here.  The walls hold happy memories of loved ones whose chairs are now empty...the yard - memories of first bike rides, Easter egg hunts, weddings.   I love the fields, the cypress swamps, the privacy...the wild turkey and deer who come to visit.  

It's getting more and more difficult to maintain the house and fences, etc.  It's a long drive to town.  Our only grandchildren live 800 miles away.  We want to be near them - they are at that precious age where they run squealing with delight into our open arms - that will not last forever.  Their father, our youngest son, is a first responder and our dil is a medical professional. They need our help, and want their children to experience the added richness in life that having grandparents nearby can give them. We'd be leaving behind my elderly mother, and two other grown children.

The house isn't on the market yet - I'm just beginning the difficult task of sorting through a lifetime of memories deciding what to keep and what to let go.  When it sells, we're thinking of leasing an apartment for a year close to the kids before we commit to a purchase. They have offered us their walk-out basement, but I feel that would eventually intrude on their privacy.

A dear friend says - make new memories.  Anyway - have others here made similar decisions?  Any regrets?


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 23, 2017)

"Alexa, what time is it?"

"It's 4:41am" the answer came back from my robotic overlord.

That was my interchange early this morning after Daisy the Mutt whined me awake.

"Oooh, oooh!"

It's hard to transcribe the whine of a miniature poodle.  It's even harder to resist it.  So I got out of bed, rubbed my eyes and fumbled for my slippers.  Stumbling for the door, I attached her collar, opened the door and clipped on her leash.  I fell back into bed and waited for her yap to be let back in.

While laying there, I recalled the item I read in the Review Sunday morning.  The East Liverpool police reports included an item about a discussion held with a vagrant at the Carnegie Library down at Fourth And Broadway.  The cops responded to a call from the library staff about a man sitting outside the west wall.  They found the individual with his cellular phone charging from an electrical outlet on the library.  He was also taking advantage of the wi-fi signal emanating from the public library. Garbage was strewn around the man.  He agreed to clear out cleaning his garbage before he left. 

Now, there are things about this story already marking a cultural shift in the lifestyle of hoboes. A cell phone, internet signals stand apart from my perception of how drifters get along.  My idea of a hobo is born of the classic bum carrying his possessions in a kerchief tied to a stick slung over his shoulder.  Unshaven and a stump of a cigar clinched in his teeth, my notion of a hobo would be found down by the railroad tracks waiting for a slow moving freight train ready to move on down the line.  Drifters, in my mind, were not carrying cell phones and surfing the internet.

But the last line of the story completely blew away my stereotype of vagrants.  East Liverpool's finest found human feces on the library grounds.  The cops asked the bum if that matter was his.  He responded, "No, but I'll gladly clean it up."

'I'll gladly clean it up'?!?  What manner of person would deny pooping yet be glad to clear up the mess?

Hobos ain't what they used to be.


----------



## Sbiker (Oct 23, 2017)

I saw the first snow in this season today  Winter is comin'...


----------



## Sbiker (Oct 23, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> Just curious if others have experienced the same situation and how they handled it.  Not a big problem, but a lifestyle change.
> 
> We are at the point where we need to sell our home of 40 years.  Our children were babies here.  The walls hold happy memories of loved ones whose chairs are now empty...the yard - memories of first bike rides, Easter egg hunts, weddings.   I love the fields, the cypress swamps, the privacy...the wild turkey and deer who come to visit.
> 
> ...



It's may be hard - but don't breed moss at your skin! At least, while you're living. My grandma got an apartments when I was born and left it to live with my family after 35 years, when she was elder, than 80, without any regrets. She said, memories are good, but new impressions are better


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 23, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> Just curious if others have experienced the same situation and how they handled it.  Not a big problem, but a lifestyle change.
> 
> We are at the point where we need to sell our home of 40 years.  Our children were babies here.  The walls hold happy memories of loved ones whose chairs are now empty...the yard - memories of first bike rides, Easter egg hunts, weddings.   I love the fields, the cypress swamps, the privacy...the wild turkey and deer who come to visit.
> 
> ...



We did that when we left Kansas, though we weren't moving closer to our kids.  We pared down from a very large bi-level home to fit comfortably into a two-bedroom apartment. Involved a huge garage sale and sale of a lot of stuff that did contain a lot of memories.  But in the end, it is just stuff.

No regrets except that I do wish we had kept our piano.  I did miss that.  Nothing else really.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 23, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> I saw the first snow in this season today  Winter is comin'...



Yes it is and that is okay.  Evident here on the first visible snows on the highest peaks--it will probably be another 30 days to 60 days before we will see it at the lower elevations.  I don't look forward to winter as much as I did when younger, but I do feel good in the winter and enjoy the time off from outdoor chores--except for snow and ice removal of course which isn't fun.  But I like having all four seasons most especially because here on the high desert we don't get the extreme heat or the extreme cold that some other parts of the country get.  And the snowstorms are usually pretty quick and not much of a big deal.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 23, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> "Alexa, what time is it?"
> 
> "It's 4:41am" the answer came back from my robotic overlord.
> 
> ...



The hobos of my memory were rather shabbily dressed men knocking on the back door and politely asking my mother if there was any chore they could do for a meal.  She always pointed them to the rake propped against the tree or maybe the hoe and the vegetable garden or the bucket of whitewash where she had only done part of the fence.  And while he did his chore she would prepare him a generous plate anybody would find appealing and maybe some pocket change if she had it.  We were not wealthy people. 

My impression as a small child, aided by my mother's explanation, was that these were proud men who expected to work for what they got.  They were not beggars.  I'm sure she tried to explain to me, but I remember wondering why they didn't have their own small unfrilly home as we did.  Actually they did my mother a service as my father was not the sort to do any kind of manual labor and the hobos did some of the heavy lifting for her.

And I wondered what happened to them when they got really old like my great grandmother.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 23, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > "Alexa, what time is it?"
> ...


The romance of the Forgotten Man of the Great Depressin formed my notion of the hobo.  The reality of a social networking, cell phone using outdoor pooper blew the romance away.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 23, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Yes there is that.

As well as the lawlessness of the drug culture and massive prevalence of profanity, vulgarity, cruelty, and empathy, even glorification, of the villain in the movies, on television, in our music, etc., that has coarsened and depersonalized us as a society.  Trust and giving people the benefit of the doubt has of necessity been replaced with healthy distrust and fear.  When I was little, we as a family would sometimes drive as far as we could and then camp out overnight beside the highway.  People left the keys in the ignition of the cars and we seldom locked doors.  We women could carry our oversized purses and handbags without any concern.  And my mother was in no fear of that hobo who needed a meal.

We cannot do that now.  There is no way I would open my back door  to a strange man knocking on it these days.   And if he did not go away, I would have my rifle pointed at it until the police could arrive.  In many ways life is much better now, but we have lost some good stuff in the transition too.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 23, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> Just curious if others have experienced the same situation and how they handled it.  Not a big problem, but a lifestyle change.
> 
> We are at the point where we need to sell our home of 40 years.  Our children were babies here.  The walls hold happy memories of loved ones whose chairs are now empty...the yard - memories of first bike rides, Easter egg hunts, weddings.   I love the fields, the cypress swamps, the privacy...the wild turkey and deer who come to visit.
> 
> ...



I'd consider the basement offer up front.  You can see whether the whole dream can be reality or not.  Moving for just the grand kids is probably not the best plan.  It does go extremely fast and then you will have to consider your network of new friends to socialize.  You can always find the apartment once you know the area better.  Also, you seem to have three other eggs in your basket.


----------



## task0778 (Oct 23, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



They're still out there, living under bridges and getting food from a soup kitchen somewhere and sleeping under a bridge if they can't find shelter elsewhere.   In most communities these days, panhandling or begging is illegal but you still see guys with a sign asking for work.   Some are homeless vets suffering from PTSD or other physical and/or mental/emotional trauma, sad as that is to say.   And the VA is an absolute travesty.   

Nowadays it's about the welfare state, depending on where you live you can get along okay without working a day in your life.   Used to be people had a work ethic and wanted to earn their way; not so much any more, although that could be in large part because for many the opportunity isn't there.   And of course there are others who increasingly want more than they're worth as an employee, which hastens the day when automation or offshoring costs many their jobs.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 23, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> Just curious if others have experienced the same situation and how they handled it.  Not a big problem, but a lifestyle change.
> 
> We are at the point where we need to sell our home of 40 years.  Our children were babies here.  The walls hold happy memories of loved ones whose chairs are now empty...the yard - memories of first bike rides, Easter egg hunts, weddings.   I love the fields, the cypress swamps, the privacy...the wild turkey and deer who come to visit.
> 
> ...


The wife and I stayed with my parents for a short period of time, loved them dearly but if they were alive we wouldn't do that again, ever.  Separate mind sets and separate norms eventually lead to unwanted conflict.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 23, 2017)

task0778 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



I don't disagree with any of that Task.  And you didn't stray over the line into politics but you with the 'welfare state', and I with the 'drug culture', crowded it a bit too much to be comfortable here in the Coffee Shop.  Just a cautionary observation.  

Anyhow, happy to see you.  You haven't been here for awhile and so happy you came back.


----------



## SeaGal (Oct 23, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> The wife and I stayed with my parents for a short period of time, loved them dearly but if they were alive we wouldn't do that again, ever.  Separate mind sets and separate norms eventually lead to unwanted conflict.



We have found the same to be true.  No matter how much we loved the folks we lived with, inlaws, early in our marriage,or those who lived with us, brother, more recently.  I wouldn't want to put my dil through that for more than a few weeks or so.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 23, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The wife and I stayed with my parents for a short period of time, loved them dearly but if they were alive we wouldn't do that again, ever.  Separate mind sets and separate norms eventually lead to unwanted conflict.
> ...



I suppose there are a lot of success stories of shared accommodations during transitionary periods and others that would not be classified as successful.  We took in a couple--best friends they were and remained--once when they were in need of a hand up during a transitionary period.  It was okay but it became stressful for all of us as they need more space for themselves and we felt more and more resistant to giving up more of our space and lifestyle.  It didn't wreck a beautiful friendship but it could have.

Our son and his first wife also lived with us for awhile in that same small house during a transitionary period for them.  Good thing?  Bad thing?   He appreciated the safe harbor.  She didn't.  Hard to say if it was a factor that hastened a divorce that really REALLY needed to happen but I almost certainly would do it again for another family member who needed a place to crash for awhile.

As an aside, when he was ready to get back into circulation, I gave him strict orders.  Whoever he dated had to be a person of faith and she had to like me.  I figured that would keep him out of the market for awhile until he fully healed, but within a year we were attending his second wedding.  That one has lasted more than 25 years now and she is very much family and loved.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 23, 2017)

I've got a very very blustery day here, whipping winds and pouring rain.  Great day to harvest my ghost peppers and Carolina Reapers.  Have a ton of them.

A week ago I made my first foray into making hot pepper sauce out of about 10 of the ghosts.  Used a jar of baby food as the base plus a fresh pear.  Came out fairly nice, for a sauce you can only use by the drop.

I've gotta deal with these little beauties soon before it gets cold.... gonna have to find unwitting victims people to give some away.

Can''t even imagine how hot the Reaper sauce will be......


----------



## SeaGal (Oct 23, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> We did that when we left Kansas, though we weren't moving closer to our kids.  We pared down from a very large bi-level home to fit comfortably into a two-bedroom apartment. Involved a huge garage sale and sale of a lot of stuff that did contain a lot of memories.  But in the end, it is just stuff.
> 
> No regrets except that I do wish we had kept our piano.  I did miss that.  Nothing else really.



There's very little stuff that has any meaning - those few items that do are fairly small and will come with us.  It's what can't be moved that is causing some unexpected grief...maybe melancholy nostalgia is a better description.

As I go through the rooms, I see the little boy who used to hide Cheetos in his bedside bucket lamp.  The guest room mirror holding the reflection of my daughter in her wedding gown.  The kitchen counter laden with so many holiday meals, and the site of endless games of dominos with my father, who's now gone.  The chink in the brick out front where our eldest ran into the house on his new go cart.  The hardwood floor in the studio put down by a beloved brother, gone too soon....the oak tree out in the field where my precious Sam, struck and killed by lightning, is buried.  (not a person, my beloved white Arabian)  I can hear the giggles coming from the windows of a forlornly empty treehouse...

I have a greater understanding for the elderly who are so reluctant to leave a house they've lived in for decades.  I'm hoping someone will tell me, "Been there, done that, it's natural, and will get easier".


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 23, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > We did that when we left Kansas, though we weren't moving closer to our kids.  We pared down from a very large bi-level home to fit comfortably into a two-bedroom apartment. Involved a huge garage sale and sale of a lot of stuff that did contain a lot of memories.  But in the end, it is just stuff.
> ...



You take those memories with you.  They don't require something visual or tangible to rest comfortably in your heart.

On the other hand, if you have a strong sense that THIS is the place you are supposed to be, it could be better to wait awhile to change.  Choosing out of fear often does not end well.  Going with our gut usually serves us pretty well.


----------



## SeaGal (Oct 23, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> I'd consider the basement offer up front.  You can see whether the whole dream can be reality or not.  Moving for just the grand kids is probably not the best plan.  It does go extremely fast and then you will have to consider your network of new friends to socialize.  You can always find the apartment once you know the area better.  Also, you seem to have three other eggs in your basket.



We will probably do that until we find a place.  We go up there often and have stayed as long as a month at a time - I just don't want to make it long term. I'd rather we leave while they'd still hate to see us go.

Unless we were to invest considerable money into the basement it's not set up long term - one large, but nice, room, no separate bedroom, no bathroom or cooking facilities, the laundry is down there and the stairs are getting more difficult for mr sg each visit.

We have toyed with the idea of making an apartment out of half the basement, there is already a separate entrance and drive.  Not being sure we_ can_ live there (weather), we thought a 1 year lease would give us the time and space to make a permanent decision.


----------



## SeaGal (Oct 23, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> You take those memories with you.  They don't require something visual or tangible to rest comfortably in your heart.
> 
> On the other hand, if you have a strong sense that THIS is the place you are supposed to be, it could be better to wait awhile to change.  Choosing out of fear often does not end well.  Going with our gut usually serves us pretty well.



It is absolutely the right thing to do, physically and emotionally - we've taken three years to make this decision...and we're both anticipating the change.  I just didn't expect goodbye to be so hard to say. Forty years worth of memories in one place is a lot to process.

We're not severing all ties - we have another house, smaller, more conveniently located, intended to be our retirement home eventually anyway, that our eldest son and his wife will be renting from us until we decide if our move is permanent.  They lived across the field from us, and a job transfer one county over precipitated their recent move.  So, we'll have new neighbors until we move too.  

Thank you for your interest.


----------



## task0778 (Oct 23, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > We did that when we left Kansas, though we weren't moving closer to our kids.  We pared down from a very large bi-level home to fit comfortably into a two-bedroom apartment. Involved a huge garage sale and sale of a lot of stuff that did contain a lot of memories.  But in the end, it is just stuff.
> ...



Been there, done that, after awhile it'll get easier but you have to have some time to adjust.   In our case I just couldn't take care of our house and my wife's health was deteriorating and we needed to move out and relieve ourselves of what was becoming a financial burden and a physical/mental one.   In short I needed the help and fewer problems to deal with and the money from our equity.  It was hard, we built that house ourselves but the exigencies of senior living will catch up to you sooner or later and you're better off making that decision before it's too late.   The good news:  we still have each other so it's really just another challenge and adventure if you look at it that way.


----------



## SeaGal (Oct 23, 2017)

task0778 said:


> Been there, done that, after awhile it'll get easier but you have to have some time to adjust.   In our case I just couldn't take care of our house and my wife's health was deteriorating and we needed to move out and relieve ourselves of what was becoming a financial burden and a physical/mental one.   In short I needed the help and fewer problems to deal with and the money from our equity.  It was hard, we built that house ourselves but the exigencies of senior living will catch up to you sooner or later and you're better off making that decision before it's too late.   The good news:  we still have each other so it's really just another challenge and adventure if you look at it that way.



Thank you!...that's what I needed to hear!  

Our story is very similar.  Mr sg helped build the house from digging the footers to nailing shingles. His health no longer permits him to do the needed maintenance a house and 20 acres requires, and it's too much for me to do alone.  It agonizes him. 

I think a less demanding lifestyle will let us enjoy however much time we have left doing other things...and he can enjoy snuggling with the grandbabies instead of repairing fences.

You must be long married too.  48 years and counting for us.  Just babies we were. I'm happy to hear your 'good news'!


----------



## task0778 (Oct 23, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> > Been there, done that, after awhile it'll get easier but you have to have some time to adjust.   In our case I just couldn't take care of our house and my wife's health was deteriorating and we needed to move out and relieve ourselves of what was becoming a financial burden and a physical/mental one.   In short I needed the help and fewer problems to deal with and the money from our equity.  It was hard, we built that house ourselves but the exigencies of senior living will catch up to you sooner or later and you're better off making that decision before it's too late.   The good news:  we still have each other so it's really just another challenge and adventure if you look at it that way.
> ...



Only 40 years for us, she had a massive stroke and I had cancer.   Time does take it's toll, we had to change to a less demanding lifestyle as you say.   Life gets a lot simpler and easier when you don't have to worry about money.


----------



## SeaGal (Oct 23, 2017)

task0778 said:


> Only 40 years for us, she had a massive stroke and I had cancer.   Time does take it's toll, we had to change to a less demanding lifestyle as you say.   Life gets a lot simpler and easier when you don't have to worry about money.



That's a lot to deal with, and recover from.  It is our time to change also. Your outlook - 'just another challenge and adventure' - is heartwarming and inspiring.

Mr sg said to me the other day, a day I didn't feel like doing anything more strenuous than vegging out on the couch and binge watching my favorite show on Netflix, yet felt guilty about it - he said, you've worked hard all your life to be able to enjoy doing nothing now.  He was right!

May you and the missus have many more carefree days.


----------



## task0778 (Oct 23, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> > Only 40 years for us, she had a massive stroke and I had cancer.   Time does take it's toll, we had to change to a less demanding lifestyle as you say.   Life gets a lot simpler and easier when you don't have to worry about money.
> ...



Any you both as well.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 23, 2017)

Mr. P saw the skin wound Doc this morning and his right side, that was getting better much sooner and wasn't  as bad as the left side , has started to get worse. 
Doc. said it's  taking a little longer than normal, but it is getting better.

Then he saw the Heart Doc. and he changed one of the heart meds., because he is starting to retain water. It's  been a delicate balancing act of being dehydrated, to now drinking too much water.
This new heart medicine will help him get rid of water retention.
But he is doing much better.
He sees skin Doc this Wed. and the heart Doc. in about 3 weeks.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 23, 2017)

Been wanting to try out Range Cafe and finally did so this afternoon........  Not impressed, not bad but not something to write home about or visit again anytime soon.  The wife finally had her first Dr's appointment since we've been here so that ball is rolling.  
What I really need is a good American, Tex-Mex combination restaurant.  The Tex-Mex for me the American for the wife.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 23, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Been wanting to try out Range Cafe and finally did so this afternoon........  Not impressed, not bad but not something to write home about or visit again anytime soon.  The wife finally had her first Dr's appointment since we've been here so that ball is rolling.
> What I really need is a good American, Tex-Mex combination restaurant.  The Tex-Mex for me the American for the wife.



Our friend Dana, the one on the vigil list, really likes the Range so she chooses that now and then for a group outing.  Like you however, I am really underwhelmed and would not choose to go there myself.  On the other hand, after some disappointment years ago, we gave the Black Angus a second try recently and it was great!  We're going back Wednesday.

It is a little pricey just for a routine meal though.

Our favorite place to go for really good non-ethnic food at a great price is Cheddars.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 23, 2017)

Pogo said:


> I've got a very very blustery day here, whipping winds and pouring rain.  Great day to harvest my ghost peppers and Carolina Reapers.  Have a ton of them.
> 
> A week ago I made my first foray into making hot pepper sauce out of about 10 of the ghosts.  Used a jar of baby food as the base plus a fresh pear.  Came out fairly nice, for a sauce you can only use by the drop.
> 
> ...



Hey Pogo.  I've missed you in the Coffee Shop!  I thought you were in a part of the world that wouldn't want a lot of bite in your peppers though.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 23, 2017)

It has been an absolutely crappy day.  Rain from dawn to, well right now at 10:30.  A gloomy October day during which I bought the Halloween candy.  I used to get more than one hundred Trick-or-Treaters here at the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate.  But that was when the Jaycees ran a haunted house up the street at the old Lincoln Elementary school.  We used to have neighborhood elementary schools.  Mine was Taft, but Lincoln was under a mile away at Orchard Grove Avenue and St. Clair Avenue.  Washington school was in the west end.  It's an apartment building now.  Garfield elementary was on St. Clair and Garfield Street, Horace Mann was in the east end and Pleasant Heights elementary was at the top of the Lisbon Street hill.

Anyway, waves of costumed kids would pour down the block at the stroke of 7:00 every Halloween night.  I got used to buying warehouse loads of candy to pass out to them.  These days, weather depending I could get as many as 75 or as few as 40.  Candy is cheap insurance.

Since we're in the Halloween season I thought I might share a local ghost story with you.  The legend of the Blue Lady of Thompson Park.  She was stood up for a date to a dance.  Heartbroken, she drown herself in the municipal swimming pool.  A person from East Liverpool put together a short film about her.


You get to see her story and some of the scenery Daisy the Mutt and I enjoy on our daily walks through the park.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 23, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Been wanting to try out Range Cafe and finally did so this afternoon........  Not impressed, not bad but not something to write home about or visit again anytime soon.  The wife finally had her first Dr's appointment since we've been here so that ball is rolling.
> ...


We tried Cheddars once in El Paso, good food but loud inside.  The "background" music was closer to concert hall level and the decor lent itself more to an echo chamber rather than a restaurant, we never went back.  What we need is a restaurant that serves both Tex-Mex and american cuisine so that I can have my spicy southwest and she can have traditional American.


----------



## Sbiker (Oct 24, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > I saw the first snow in this season today  Winter is comin'...
> ...



Winter is a time we have a lot of holidays  And a time, when you periodically want to sleep in warm bed and do nothing... Only drink a hot tea with jam (or chocolate )


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 24, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



Just another way of saying that you Russians and us Americans are alike in many ways.


----------



## Sbiker (Oct 24, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I heared, Hollywood cannot produce movies on Russian classic without making caricatures, instead of European studios. Because if they would make movie close to source - it would story about typical Americans in strange costumes


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 24, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Yeah, the Cheddars here in Albuquerque is loud too, but we ask to be seated in the back room away from the music system.  The decor is even worse but the food is good and the sound level tolerable.  But for a good variety of cuisines for a quick meal, we look to Chili's (Wyoming and Paseo) or Applebees (Academy & San Mateo) for decent food at a reasonable price and a widely varied menu.

Monroe's Restaurant (on Osuna) has  pretty good "Gringo" offerings and really good Southwestern cuisine too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 24, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



I think you are probably right at least in the comedies.  Most of the "Russians" featured in my movie collection though are lovable types and sympathetic characters and I think fairly honestly portrayed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 24, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> It has been an absolutely crappy day.  Rain from dawn to, well right now at 10:30.  A gloomy October day during which I bought the Halloween candy.  I used to get more than one hundred Trick-or-Treaters here at the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate.  But that was when the Jaycees ran a haunted house up the street at the old Lincoln Elementary school.  We used to have neighborhood elementary schools.  Mine was Taft, but Lincoln was under a mile away at Orchard Grove Avenue and St. Clair Avenue.  Washington school was in the west end.  It's an apartment building now.  Garfield elementary was on St. Clair and Garfield Street, Horace Mann was in the east end and Pleasant Heights elementary was at the top of the Lisbon Street hill.
> 
> Anyway, waves of costumed kids would pour down the block at the stroke of 7:00 every Halloween night.  I got used to buying warehouse loads of candy to pass out to them.  These days, weather depending I could get as many as 75 or as few as 40.  Candy is cheap insurance.
> 
> ...



The park is indeed beautiful.  I would enjoy walking there.  And I love exploring supposedly haunted places and love hearing the back stories behind the hauntings.  

But honestly.  Nobody, and I mean nobody dressed like that for a date to go anywhere in the 1960's.  If it had been the 1860's, maybe.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 24, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Mr. P saw the skin wound Doc this morning and his right side, that was getting better much sooner and wasn't  as bad as the left side , has started to get worse.
> Doc. said it's  taking a little longer than normal, but it is getting better.
> 
> Then he saw the Heart Doc. and he changed one of the heart meds., because he is starting to retain water. It's  been a delicate balancing act of being dehydrated, to now drinking too much water.
> ...



I vote for water retention and dealing with that over dehydration.  It is so easy to get dehydrated here on the high desert and sometimes I am feeling really crappy when I figure out that I am dehydrated.  A couple of glasses of good cold water fixes the problem.  The problem with the dehydration is that you don't really feel thirsty but don't feel well either.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 24, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > It has been an absolutely crappy day.  Rain from dawn to, well right now at 10:30.  A gloomy October day during which I bought the Halloween candy.  I used to get more than one hundred Trick-or-Treaters here at the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate.  But that was when the Jaycees ran a haunted house up the street at the old Lincoln Elementary school.  We used to have neighborhood elementary schools.  Mine was Taft, but Lincoln was under a mile away at Orchard Grove Avenue and St. Clair Avenue.  Washington school was in the west end.  It's an apartment building now.  Garfield elementary was on St. Clair and Garfield Street, Horace Mann was in the east end and Pleasant Heights elementary was at the top of the Lisbon Street hill.
> ...


Yeah.  The ruffles and the parasol was over the top.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 24, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Monroe's sounds more like what I'm looking for, definitely not one of the major chain restaurants which we are all too familiar with.  Never was a big fan of Chilis but Applebees on occasion isn't bad but not for southwest food.  What I want is a local place (not a nation wide chain) that serves both but is not a local greasy spoon.


----------



## Sbiker (Oct 24, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Have you seen the Soviet movie "A man from the Boulevard des Capucines"?  It's a western comedy - but they made it about Russia, in Wild West decorations...

And have you seen at least one "Eastern" - an analogue of Westerns in Russia?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 24, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



I have to confess that Russian or other 'foreign' made movies are not usually promoted in most theaters here--maybe in a few that promote foreign language or art films, but I don't have access to any of those.  So if I have ever seen one, I don't recall it.  My Spanish class, long ago, went to some Spanish language films to help us get more fluent in the language.  It didn't work for me but I was so jealous of those in my class who were sufficiently fluent to really enjoy them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 24, 2017)

I don't remember what film it was but I remember getting tickled at a movie one time--it portrayed Japanese military personnel in Japan or on military ships.  They were speaking English but with Japanese sub-titles.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 24, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Just looked at the Monroe's menu online, nope not the right kind of American cuisine.  I'd love it but most likely not the wife.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 24, 2017)

I ran out of Qtips today.  I always buy the biggest container of stuff that doesn't go bad over time.  The smallest jar of capers, but the 500 pack box of Qtips.  The other idiosyncrasy of mine is to write the date I opened a package of stable, non rotting stuff.  My kitchen trash bags (again the 120 bag box) was opened November 17, 2016.

My old box of Qtips was opened August 17, 2015.  A box of 500 Qtips cost me $3.79 yesterday.  This gave the empty  furrows of my mind some seed and fertilizer.  For $40 and change, I could have a lifetime supply of something!

"Never have to buy another Qtip!" I could brag.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 24, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> I ran out of Qtips today.  I always buy the biggest container of stuff that doesn't go bad over time.  The smallest jar of capers, but the 500 pack box of Qtips.  The other idiosyncrasy of mine is to write the date I opened a package of stable, non rotting stuff.  My kitchen trash bags (again the 120 bag box) was opened November 17, 2016.
> 
> My old box of Qtips was opened August 17, 2015.  A box of 500 Qtips cost me $3.79 yesterday.  This gave the empty  furrows of my mind some seed and fertilizer.  For $40 and change, I could have a lifetime supply of something!
> 
> "Never have to buy another Qtip!" I could brag.



And I think most of the rest of the world supply is in Hombre's desk drawer.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 24, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> I ran out of Qtips today.  I always buy the biggest container of stuff that doesn't go bad over time.  The smallest jar of capers, but the 500 pack box of Qtips.  The other idiosyncrasy of mine is to write the date I opened a package of stable, non rotting stuff.  My kitchen trash bags (again the 120 bag box) was opened November 17, 2016.
> 
> My old box of Qtips was opened August 17, 2015.  A box of 500 Qtips cost me $3.79 yesterday.  This gave the empty  furrows of my mind some seed and fertilizer.  For $40 and change, I could have a lifetime supply of something!
> 
> "Never have to buy another Qtip!" I could brag.


Have you considered psychotherapy?


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 24, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > I ran out of Qtips today.  I always buy the biggest container of stuff that doesn't go bad over time.  The smallest jar of capers, but the 500 pack box of Qtips.  The other idiosyncrasy of mine is to write the date I opened a package of stable, non rotting stuff.  My kitchen trash bags (again the 120 bag box) was opened November 17, 2016.
> ...


Two of the voices I hear advise against it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 25, 2017)

Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ridgerunner's ex wife/current companion for full recovery,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, Esthermoon, SFC Ollie, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

_Autumn in Moscow



_


----------



## Sbiker (Oct 25, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for
> 
> ...



VDNHa, I'm living close to it, in three subway stations to north


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 25, 2017)

Well it is official!!! I am going to call her my "First Wife"... Ex-Wife has this certain negative connotation to it. Anyway my first wife came home from the Hospital today and is in a wonderful mood. She is so happy to be at home, she is just shickled titless... No clogs in the pipes and Cardio guy wants to see her in 2 weeks... The enzymes is what is throwing the Cardio dude for a loop... She feels a whole ton better and is going to take the rest of the week off...
Thanks for the positive thoughts thrown her direction...


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 25, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys.
> ...



It is quite beautiful.  Your magnificent city is the size of our two largest cities combined.

I was once describing our winter weather up on the mountain and a good friend commented that she wouldn't want to live anywhere that snow is measured in feet instead of inches.

And  I had to smile at your post.  We in America measure distance in the city in miles or minutes.  You are the first person I've met who measures distance in subway stations.


----------



## Sbiker (Oct 26, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Why not, if the subway is transport #1 for Moscow and only suburban trains could compete with it?  The average distance between stations is a it above mile here, so, you could estimate ))

Car is not the best choice in a large Russian towns because of jams. Offcourse, many people prefer car because they  want to feel "cool" and "respectable" and so on, but for people, working every day in city, mass transport is more comfortable. How could you sleep in car, while it riding (or feel sick in jams)?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 26, 2017)

I couldn’t sleep last night so I got out of bed at 0345 and came downstairs and made myself a cup of coffee.  Been watching the early news on TV and it’s the same old dismal dribble you hear everyday.  Nothing new.  I have come to the opinion that what we really need is some earth-shattering good news.  It could be about anything.  Just some good news for a change.  I get so tired of hearing the same old stuff everyday.  Somebody do something creative of a good nature so it might make the national news and make me smile.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 26, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> I couldn’t sleep last night so I got out of bed at 0345 and came downstairs and made myself a cup of coffee.  Been watching the early news on TV and it’s the same old dismal dribble you hear everyday.  Nothing new.  I have come to the opinion that what we really need is some earth-shattering good news.  It could be about anything.  Just some good news for a change.  I get so tired of hearing the same old stuff everyday.  Somebody do something creative of a good nature so it might make the national news and make me smile.



I agree BBD.  I think that is why I prefer movies that evoke good feelings and have me wanting to stand up and cheer at the end.  One of my favorites for instance is "Down Periscope", a silly comedy for the most part but with a story line that has you pulling for the 'underdog' and creates a real sense of triumph when they prevail.   Such movies provide an emotional buffer from the more depressing real life stuff.


----------



## Sbiker (Oct 26, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > I couldn’t sleep last night so I got out of bed at 0345 and came downstairs and made myself a cup of coffee.  Been watching the early news on TV and it’s the same old dismal dribble you hear everyday.  Nothing new.  I have come to the opinion that what we really need is some earth-shattering good news.  It could be about anything.  Just some good news for a change.  I get so tired of hearing the same old stuff everyday.  Somebody do something creative of a good nature so it might make the national news and make me smile.
> ...



Foxfyre found a hole in Windows:


----------



## SeaGal (Oct 26, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> I couldn’t sleep last night so I got out of bed at 0345 and came downstairs and made myself a cup of coffee.  Been watching the early news on TV and it’s the same old dismal dribble you hear everyday.  Nothing new.  I have come to the opinion that what we really need is some earth-shattering good news.  It could be about anything.  Just some good news for a change.  I get so tired of hearing the same old stuff everyday.  Somebody do something creative of a good nature so it might make the national news and make me smile.



3:30am and coffee for me, no TV news.  Brings to mind an oldie.






Earth-shattering good news?...the sun shattered the night this morning...right on time.  






_and_ a wee little poem...

(The News) On the Way to the Ramp

A sun...struggling to break its chains
The distant splash of feeding fish,
lonely cry of an unseen bird.
Soft caress of early morning mist.

SeaGal


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 26, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > I couldn’t sleep last night so I got out of bed at 0345 and came downstairs and made myself a cup of coffee.  Been watching the early news on TV and it’s the same old dismal dribble you hear everyday.  Nothing new.  I have come to the opinion that what we really need is some earth-shattering good news.  It could be about anything.  Just some good news for a change.  I get so tired of hearing the same old stuff everyday.  Somebody do something creative of a good nature so it might make the national news and make me smile.
> ...



Thanks Seagal.  A truly wonderful song.  Reminded me how much I love Anne Murray's voice.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 26, 2017)

I usually wake up during the night between 2 and 4 a.m. and can usually get back to sleep quickly, but last night I was awake for quite awhile.  If I had know Seagal and BBD were up prowling around I might have gotten up.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 26, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> I usually wake up during the night between 2 and 4 a.m. and can usually get back to sleep quickly, but last night I was awake for quite awhile.  If I had know Seagal and BBD were up prowling around I might have gotten up.


I've been getting up later and later even though I need to start getting up earlier and earlier.  The cat's woke me up early, Giz jumping on Jasper's back and Jasper growling and yelling, I chased Giz off, took a leak and went right back to sleep.  Didn't get up till almost 10AM..........


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 26, 2017)

Went out to Wally world earlier today, it was sunny and 72 degrees out........  That sun was warm, should have been wearing shorts and a t-shirt........  Tomorrow the highs are supposed to be in the low to mid 50s, swimsuit weather.......


----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 26, 2017)

Snow moving in tonite, possibility of being a top ten Oct snowstorm...
This is Not good Mav


----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 26, 2017)

We've had a real cold snap here in Florida the last few days.  The high today was only 74.  Burrrrr!!!!


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 26, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Well it is official!!! I am going to call her my "First Wife"... Ex-Wife has this certain negative connotation to it. Anyway my first wife came home from the Hospital today and is in a wonderful mood. She is so happy to be at home, she is just shickled titless... No clogs in the pipes and Cardio guy wants to see her in 2 weeks... The enzymes is what is throwing the Cardio dude for a loop... She feels a whole ton better and is going to take the rest of the week off...
> Thanks for the positive thoughts thrown her direction...



Any thought to calling her third wife....


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 26, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> I usually wake up during the night between 2 and 4 a.m. and can usually get back to sleep quickly, but last night I was awake for quite awhile.  If I had know Seagal and BBD were up prowling around I might have gotten up.



I found out that with low unemployment there are no extensions.  Also did not get the phone call about hiring into the post office.  I was up at 3:30 too.  My answer to fretting normally is to work on the problem, so I was ready to do a job search, but lovely Comcast was not allowing internet access.  After losing a bil two weeks ago, another had a heart attack yesterday.  Still I was able to find four or five good things about Wednesday.  Glad it was Thursday today though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 27, 2017)

Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Saveliberty's brother-in-law,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, Esthermoon, Dalia, SFC Ollie, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

Autumn in Texas Hill Country


----------



## Gracie (Oct 27, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> I couldn’t sleep last night so I got out of bed at 0345 and came downstairs and made myself a cup of coffee.  Been watching the early news on TV and it’s the same old dismal dribble you hear everyday.  Nothing new.  I have come to the opinion that what we really need is some earth-shattering good news.  It could be about anything.  Just some good news for a change.  I get so tired of hearing the same old stuff everyday.  Somebody do something creative of a good nature so it might make the national news and make me smile.


It's the calm before the storm. Been feeling this for about a month now.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 27, 2017)

Heck, I don't go to bed to try to sleep until 3am. Then I toss and turn for a couple of hours, doze off, wake again at dawn, get up, pee, go back to bed, toss and turn another hour or two, then around 8am I finally get deep sleep. I get up at 2pm.


----------



## SeaGal (Oct 27, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Heck, I don't go to bed to try to sleep until 3am. Then I toss and turn for a couple of hours, doze off, wake again at dawn, get up, pee, go back to bed, toss and turn another hour or two, then around 8am I finally get deep sleep. I get up at 2pm.



 I share the habits of_ most_ of our winged friends, to bed with the sun, up with the sun.  You, my friend, are a night owl, it appears. 

I usually go to bed around 8-8:30, read for a while, sometimes listen to the radio, before going to sleep.  Sleep apnea causes me to toss and turn with frequent wake-ups.  I'm usually ready for a nap about the time you get up.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 27, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Heck, I don't go to bed to try to sleep until 3am. Then I toss and turn for a couple of hours, doze off, wake again at dawn, get up, pee, go back to bed, toss and turn another hour or two, then around 8am I finally get deep sleep. I get up at 2pm.
> ...



No CPAP to help with the apnea?  Hombre suffered with that for years, but once he got his CPAP he now gets a normal night's sleep.


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 27, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Heck, I don't go to bed to try to sleep until 3am. Then I toss and turn for a couple of hours, doze off, wake again at dawn, get up, pee, go back to bed, toss and turn another hour or two, then around 8am I finally get deep sleep. I get up at 2pm.



I go to bed early now except on the weekends.


----------



## SeaGal (Oct 27, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> No CPAP to help with the apnea?  Hombre suffered with that for years, but once he got his CPAP he now gets a normal night's sleep.



In the works.  Had three sleep studies done, now just waiting on all the paperwork to be completed - hopefully in the next couple of weeks.  I hear good things from folks who use them.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 27, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Heck, I don't go to bed to try to sleep until 3am. Then I toss and turn for a couple of hours, doze off, wake again at dawn, get up, pee, go back to bed, toss and turn another hour or two, then around 8am I finally get deep sleep. I get up at 2pm.



On weekdays, I usually go to sleep between 1 and 2 AM.  Then I get up at 6 AM to get the little one ready for school.  By 7 AM I'm back in bed, to sleep until 10-11 AM.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 27, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > No CPAP to help with the apnea?  Hombre suffered with that for years, but once he got his CPAP he now gets a normal night's sleep.
> ...



The new machines and the new face equipment are so much less cumbersome and uncomfortable than the old ones used to be.  And yes, almost everybody who has gotten one who needed it, and who could tolerate the breathing apparatus on the face/head report a significant if not incredible improvement in their sleep, energy levels during the day, everything.   It does improve health considerably.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 27, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Heck, I don't go to bed to try to sleep until 3am. Then I toss and turn for a couple of hours, doze off, wake again at dawn, get up, pee, go back to bed, toss and turn another hour or two, then around 8am I finally get deep sleep. I get up at 2pm.
> ...



If I go to bed after 1 a.m. I can sleep until 8:30 or 9:00 or so but that doesn't happen very often.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 27, 2017)

Sherry and me have been binge watching Madmen on Netflix and this song played at the end of one of the episodes.  Had to learn it.    Hope you like.


Don't Think Twice It's Alright by user183852791


----------



## SeaGal (Oct 27, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> SeaGal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I tried one out at the sleep clinic that worked well for me.  Not a full mask, just a soft nose piece that is supposed to work best for side sleepers.  I am determined to get used to it.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 27, 2017)

Face it, the weight of the world rests on the hearts and minds of the more aged population.  If only that flash of insight to the solutions could show up at 3 am....


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 27, 2017)

Not going to lie, I was pretty bummed about not getting the postal job in a town 25 minutes from home.  Wednesday was rough and I was only partially recovered Thursday.  So I go online to do a job search today and there it is, a postal job four blocks from my house.  I applied and now we wait....


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 27, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Not going to lie, I was pretty bummed about not getting the postal job in a town 25 minutes from home.  Wednesday was rough and I was only partially recovered Thursday.  So I go online to do a job search today and there it is, a postal job four blocks from my house.  I applied and now we wait....


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 27, 2017)

I don't pray for a specific job.  I have asked for things before and got them, only to find it was not what I expected or needed.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 27, 2017)

drifter said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Not going to lie, I was pretty bummed about not getting the postal job in a town 25 minutes from home.  Wednesday was rough and I was only partially recovered Thursday.  So I go online to do a job search today and there it is, a postal job four blocks from my house.  I applied and now we wait....



Hope you know that you have been a bright spot for me on USMB drifter.  I suspect others feel the same.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 27, 2017)

Noticed something about myself this week.  I get nicer to people in real life the more I am stressed.  There must have been three people this week  that thanked me for being polite or helpful.  I need to be an asshole with a job soon.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 27, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Not going to lie, I was pretty bummed about not getting the postal job in a town 25 minutes from home.  Wednesday was rough and I was only partially recovered Thursday.  So I go online to do a job search today and there it is, a postal job four blocks from my house.  I applied and now we wait....


Oh, I hope you get it, SL!!!


----------



## Gracie (Oct 27, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> I don't pray for a specific job.  I have asked for things before and got them, only to find it was not what I expected or needed.


Sometimes, He says a resounding "no". I suspect it's cuz He has something else in mind we are not privy to until it happens.


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 27, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> I don't pray for a specific job.  I have asked for things before and got them, only to find it was not what I expected or needed.



The same thing has happened to me. Also sometimes when things aren't happening/changing fast enough and things seem to be at a standstill I will get impatient, especially if it's taking a very long time here humanly. Then I take matters into my own hands and force a situation by making a rash decision instead of a divinely led decision. It usually ends up being worse then it was when I was stuck in a standstill.  Gotta be led to the right situation.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 28, 2017)

On saturday I go have an ultra sound, soft tissue xray and lab work done at the hospital. Thyroid is acting up and they set up procedures to see wtf is going on. 

Meanwhile, I am still awake because I am binge watching Stranger Things 2 on netflix. Then off to bed.

Have a good night, y'all.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 28, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sherry and me have been binge watching Madmen on Netflix and this song played at the end of one of the episodes.  Had to learn it.    Hope you like.
> 
> 
> Don't Think Twice It's Alright by user183852791



One of my favorites and I like your arrangement.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 28, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SeaGal said:
> ...



That's what my Hombre uses too.  He really likes it and says he sometimes has to check to make sure its on as it is so comfortable he becomes unaware of it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 28, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Not going to lie, I was pretty bummed about not getting the postal job in a town 25 minutes from home.  Wednesday was rough and I was only partially recovered Thursday.  So I go online to do a job search today and there it is, a postal job four blocks from my house.  I applied and now we wait....



Well as they say, the ways are mysterious.  My son once lost a job in a hostile corporate takeover when he had a mortgage, a stay at home wife with our granddaughter who was a toddler at the time.  But the work environment had been so toxic for so long for some time he was in pretty bad shape physically and mentally.  So he put his resume out to several dozen places and took the family on a much needed vacation to get his health restored and his mind straight.  When he got home he expected a mailbox full of interview offers.  But there was nothing.  Not a single one.  Not even any rejections.  He said  "hecky darn" (that's paraphrased for the Coffee Shop of course.)

And just about when he was at the point of total despair he got a call from one of the potential employers wanting to interview him.  He got the job probably because of his credentials and work record--he couldn't expect any references from the people who fired him--and because it was in a little west Texas place that few people with his expertise would want to live he was hired the day of the interview. It turned out to be a great job and they love that little west Texas town and expect to retire there.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 28, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SeaGal said:
> ...


Had a full mask for years as I tend to be both a nose and a mouth breather depending on how my allergies are acting up.  Took a little bit to get used to but now it feels weird not wearing it when I go to bed.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 28, 2017)

I just watched the DVD of  'The mummy' with Tom Cruise. I was disappointed in it as I was hoping for more from a blockbuster. I should have known it would not be that great after seeing him in 'The war of the worlds' another remake that was not as good as the original.


----------



## SeaGal (Oct 28, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> I just watched the DVD of  'The mummy' with Tom Cruise. I was disappointed in it as I was hoping for more from a blockbuster. I should have known it would not be that great after seeing him in 'The war of the worlds' another remake that was not as good as the original.



Not a huge Cruise fan but I really liked his 'War of the Worlds'.  Have watched it a number of times.  Haven't seen the Mummy though.


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 28, 2017)

I had a nice day went to Sam's club then browsed thrift shops. Got some more books.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 29, 2017)

Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Saveliberty's brother-in-law,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, Esthermoon, Dalia, SFC Ollie, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

A_utumn in South Carolina




_


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 29, 2017)

I know it's 2:00 in the morning.  But when the muse whispers, you just gotta get something down on paper, or floating through cyberspace, as it were.

I, like every other man in my family, am a Freemason.  The family tradition goes back generations, back to Dundee Scotland.  Without betraying the secrets of the ceremonies conducted for initiation into the Masons, let me just lay out a few tidbits.  My Blue Lodge hosted an annual affair called Crucible Night.  There is no mention of a crucible in any Masonic lore.  Crucible referred to Crucible Steel, the massive mill just up the river a few miles in Midland, Pennsylvania.  

Our Lodge would invite brother Masons from the Pennsylvania Lodges to our Lodge hall, the largest and most opulent in the Tri-State area.  We would conduct a master mason, or third degree rite for them then go downstairs and eat baked steak and cherry cobbler.  In the Ohio version of the ceremony the master mason is ritually murdered and the hunt for the killers fills in the details of the action.  The part of the master mason is played by the initiate.  No lines to learn, you just have to endure the murder and lay still like a corpse.

And here's where the Ohio ceremony differs from the Pennsylvania ceremony.  In Pennsylvania, there is just the laying on of hands that kills the master mason.  But in Ohio the master mason is blindfolded and given a mighty wallop by way of a leather baseball bat stuffed with a 50-50 mix of horsehair and 00 buckshot.  I was initiated this way, during Crucible Night and, when the 'fatal blow' was administered, I could hear a gasp from the gallery where all our Pennsylvanian brothers were seated.

Later I found out it was my beloved Uncle Ducky who wielded the bat.  If you've been reading my ramblings here you know that I really loved my Uncle Ducky.  A giant of a man, 6'3" and 270 pounds, Ducky made an impression with his size and his handling of the ceremonial bat.

Most of my family went on to be involved in the Shriners.  You must be a Mason to be a Shriner.  I was too busy with a career that took me around the world to find and clean up environmental problems to devote any time to the fun the Shriners had.

Our local Shrine club had an Oriental Band.  Some Shrine clubs drove in miniature Corvettes or paraded magnificent show horses.  But our parade schtick was the Oriental Band.  

The band members were uniformed in ankle length caftans stitched together from striped cotton or whatever was on the bolts of cloth at Olsen's Department Store's notions department.  Harum pants in co-ordinating fabric, white dress shirts with the collar turned inside giving the effect of a white collarless blouse and topped off with the traditional deep red fez festooned with the crescent and scimitar emblem of the Shrine.  After some Arabian makeup to disguise the pasty AngloSaxon complexions and the application of a fake beard most band members would raid the gaudiest costume jewelry their wives owned just to round out the look.

As for shoes, well, that's really special.  You had to take an old pair of wingtips down to Gillespie's cobbler shop caddy corner from Milligan's Hardware.  Slip Mr. Gillespie a ten, give him the high sign and Presto!  A week later you too could have a pair of shoes right out of an illustrated copy of 1001 Arabian Nights.  Fitted out with a curly toe cap and a fresh coat of gold spray paint you were ready to stride down the middle of Walnut Street with the Oriental Band.

Musically the band always left you wanting more.  More rehearsal more direction and more talent.  They had a percussion section comprised of a big bass drum, a couple pairs of cymbals that always clashed just behind the beat and two marching rows of conga drums, the kind Desi Arnez strapped over his shoulder as he sang Babaloo!

And then there was the reed section.  These fellas played instruments that looked like a recorder but sounded like a kazoo.  "Wee née wee née née née née!"  The effect was as if someone was shaving cats.  They had all the musical appeal of the wind whistling across an empty Pepsi can snagged on a barbed wire fence.  But they were loud and they were persistent.

And that brings me back to Uncle Ducky.  He had the musical ability of a bar of Fels Naptha soap and couldn't hold the rhythm any better than he could hold a handful of Mercury.  But his shear physicality made him the perfect 'drum major'.  Stripped to the waist, wearing his harum pants and curly toed shoes and fez, Ducky would slather dark makeup all over his upper body.  Nobody could believe a guy with the complexion of a dumpling could pass as Middle Eastern without it.  Ducky's baton was a for real scimitar shiny and silver with a gold hilt and handle.  He would swing that sword over his big ol' head that looked like it belonged on the label of a canned ham.  He would spin it, toss it up damn near to the electric wires crossing West Fifth street, catch it and grin the grin of a truly precocious little boy.

Every Fourth of July and Christmas the Shriners would parade.  They would toss out handfuls of little disc shaped peppermints and butterscotches wrapped in cellophane.  After the parade they would go out to the Shrine club and drink Manhattans because no alcohol could be served in the Masonic Temple.  I sure miss their shows.


----------



## SeaGal (Oct 29, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> I know it's 2:00 in the morning.  But when the muse whispers, you just gotta get something down on paper, or floating through cyberspace, as it were.



Awesome!!!  Good read...well done!

I, too, am sometimes awakened by the muse...and you've perfectly described the compulsion to 'get something down on paper'.  He never_ whispers_ to me though - why is it always on the darkest side of dawn?

*The Scribe*

_I am not a poet.

Though every now and then a faceless one appears without invitation.
Demanding, controlling, selfishly screaming words insistent on dictation.

Impossible to ignore, whirling round and round.
I do not create the words, merely write them down.

I am a scribe._

SeaGal 11/14/16


----------



## Compost (Oct 29, 2017)

Nosmo, that was a really cool peek into the Mason/Shriner world.  Kudos to your muse!


----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 29, 2017)

Gracie said:


> On saturday I go have an ultra sound, soft tissue xray and lab work done at the hospital. Thyroid is acting up and they set up procedures to see wtf is going on.
> 
> Meanwhile, I am still awake because I am binge watching Stranger Things 2 on netflix. Then off to bed.
> 
> Have a good night, y'all.




Me and Sherry love Netflix.  We have binge watched The Last Kingdom, Ripper Street, Versailles, The Tudors, and now Madmen.  Good stuff.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 29, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> I know it's 2:00 in the morning.  But when the muse whispers, you just gotta get something down on paper, or floating through cyberspace, as it were.
> 
> I, like every other man in my family, am a Freemason.  The family tradition goes back generations, back to Dundee Scotland.  Without betraying the secrets of the ceremonies conducted for initiation into the Masons, let me just lay out a few tidbits.  My Blue Lodge hosted an annual affair called Crucible Night.  There is no mention of a crucible in any Masonic lore.  Crucible referred to Crucible Steel, the massive mill just up the river a few miles in Midland, Pennsylvania.
> 
> ...



Insomnia serves you very well, Nosmo.    I loved this.   

Like you and Seagal, I do my best writing between midnight and dawn.  At other times of the day I am often too distracted by the phone, by impulses that I should be doing this or doing that, or by the tension of knowing there is somewhere I have to be at some time that day.  But after midnight, all is quiet, nobody calls, nobody expects anything of me, and I write.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 29, 2017)

Compost said:


> Nosmo, that was a really cool peek into the Mason/Shriner world.  Kudos to your muse!




I see you are not new to USMB Compost, but I don't find you on the Coffee Shop register, so welcome.  Glad you found us.  Your first timer's complimentary beverage:


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 29, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > On saturday I go have an ultra sound, soft tissue xray and lab work done at the hospital. Thyroid is acting up and they set up procedures to see wtf is going on.
> ...



We have been enjoying binge watching some of our old favorite movies though the World Series has cut into that significantly this past week.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 29, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > I know it's 2:00 in the morning.  But when the muse whispers, you just gotta get something down on paper, or floating through cyberspace, as it were.
> ...



I understand this completely.  Sometimes I just have to write down the words that crowd my mind and these are replaced by new thoughts/words that must follow the previous ones, etc.  It is difficult to think of myself as creative in those words because I don't consciously call them up.  They are just there.

Did you write the poem that 'wasn't a poem' in your post?  If so you get an A+.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 29, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> SeaGal said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


----------



## SeaGal (Oct 29, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> SeaGal said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



That's exactly how I feel!  Yes, The Scribe is an original poem.  Thank you. I wrote it for USMB poets corner thread - a place that showcases the talent of _real_ poets...not just scribes like me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 29, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SeaGal said:
> ...





SeaGal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SeaGal said:
> ...



Well coming from something of a quasi-wanna be-sometimes--maybe literary critic, that is the work of a real poet.


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 29, 2017)

The wife wanted to take a day trip up to Chaco Canyon but it seems she decided to let me sleep, claimed I didn't move when she tried to wake me earlier.  Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## SeaGal (Oct 29, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Well coming from something of a quasi-wanna be-sometimes--maybe literary critic, that is the work of a real poet.



Well to something of a quasi-wanna be-sometimes-maybe poet/scribe...that is High Praise!  Thank you. 

In post 50653 there is a single verse variation from a poem I wrote to a Savannah friend about the wonders seen and heard during an early morning trip to the salt marshes...he's a fisherman.  I attributed that soul stirring beauty as proof of God's presence - he responded with - 'my soul is stirred by such, but the alien was a no-show.'  Friends, we still are. 

disclaimer - not meant to be a discussion, just explanation of how a poem came to be.


----------



## Compost (Oct 29, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo, that was a really cool peek into the Mason/Shriner world.  Kudos to your muse!
> ...


Thanks much, Foxfyre.  Wait.  Was I supposed to sign a register?  You guys seem nice... I'll sign but only if I'm promised no sales calls.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 29, 2017)

Compost said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Compost said:
> ...


What?  You don't want to see my signature collection of bridges and Arizona ocean front properties?


----------



## Sbiker (Oct 29, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> I just watched the DVD of  'The mummy' with Tom Cruise. I was disappointed in it as I was hoping for more from a blockbuster. I should have known it would not be that great after seeing him in 'The war of the worlds' another remake that was not as good as the original.



I haven't seen this movie yet. But plan to do it nearest weeks  The trailer was good, as I remember )


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 29, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> The wife wanted to take a day trip up to Chaco Canyon but it seems she decided to let me sleep, claimed I didn't move when she tried to wake me earlier.  Maybe tomorrow.



I've been there as a kid it was neat.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 29, 2017)

Making this.......  It's in the oven.

Cast Iron Mummy Pie


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 29, 2017)

It is rather tart (apple and rasberry) but the ice cream has enough sugar in it to compensate.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 29, 2017)

I am in deep depression...  Darned old Cowboys beat my beloved Washington Redskins.  I know there are some Dallas fans here in the coffee shop (Foxy for one) so you guys can snicker while I moan in my agony.  I am certain that the sun will come out tomorrow but I doubt that it will shine so brightly.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 29, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> I am in deep depression...  Darned old Cowboys beat my beloved Washington Redskins.  I know there are some Dallas fans here in the coffee shop (Foxy for one) so you guys can snicker while I moan in my agony.  I am certain that the sun will come out tomorrow but I doubt that it will shine so brightly.


The Cowboys own the Deadskins, BBD. Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 29, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> I am in deep depression...  Darned old Cowboys beat my beloved Washington Redskins.  I know there are some Dallas fans here in the coffee shop (Foxy for one) so you guys can snicker while I moan in my agony.  I am certain that the sun will come out tomorrow but I doubt that it will shine so brightly.


Chin up, BBD.  You could have been a Cleveland Browns fan.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 29, 2017)

I took a knee on watching the NFL.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 30, 2017)

Compost said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Compost said:
> ...



LOL.  No, you don't sign anything and I'm pretty sure you wouldn't get any sales calls anyway.  I just keep a running roster of all who have visited the Coffee Shop.  Since the Coffee Shop opened seven and a half years ago, several hundred folks are on that roster.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 30, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> I am in deep depression...  Darned old Cowboys beat my beloved Washington Redskins.  I know there are some Dallas fans here in the coffee shop (Foxy for one) so you guys can snicker while I moan in my agony.  I am certain that the sun will come out tomorrow but I doubt that it will shine so brightly.



I feel your pain BBD.  I really do.  But yes, Hombre and i and SFC Ollie are all Cowboys fans and I suspect Hossfly probably too.  Win some lose some as it were.

Right now we're going into the 5th hour of the 5th game of the World Series.  In 10th Inning knotted at 12 to 12--can you believe that? And its two games apiece so far.  I have never seen a World Series like this one.  I'm guessing there's a lot of folks in Houston who will be late for work in the morning.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 30, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> The wife wanted to take a day trip up to Chaco Canyon but it seems she decided to let me sleep, claimed I didn't move when she tried to wake me earlier.  Maybe tomorrow.



It's an interesting place.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 30, 2017)

I went to see the ruins in Arizona once, when hubby took me to the rez to meet some of his family. We went up to Jerome too. Quaint town. Loved wandering around the rez as well...found a few shells with holes in them that were used as jewelry and when I showed hubbys uncle, he said lots of those were just laying around. I asked if I could keep them and he said sure. 

Went to the Camp Verde Cliff Dwellings too. Fascinating. But that was years and years ago.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 30, 2017)

Good morning coffee shoppers!  Wow!  It was a wet and wild night last night with high winds, heavy rain, downed trees, power outages.  I lost my power late last night (or early this morning to be exact), but when I woke up this morning, it was back on thankfully.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 30, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Good morning coffee shoppers!  Wow!  It was a wet and wild night last night with high winds, heavy rain, downed trees, power outages.  I lost my power late last night (or early this morning to be exact), but when I woke up this morning, it was back on thankfully.



Whoa, I had been reading off and on that you guys were braced for big storms and then you got pretty much.  So I didn't see anything headed your way recently and you get one.  Complete with funnel clouds and tornado warnings.  Isn't weather prediction wonderful?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 30, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I went to see the ruins in Arizona once, when hubby took me to the rez to meet some of his family. We went up to Jerome too. Quaint town. Loved wandering around the rez as well...found a few shells with holes in them that were used as jewelry and when I showed hubbys uncle, he said lots of those were just laying around. I asked if I could keep them and he said sure.
> 
> Went to the Camp Verde Cliff Dwellings too. Fascinating. But that was years and years ago.



I think you probably mean Mesa Verde, but yes, that too is a fascinating place.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 30, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning coffee shoppers!  Wow!  It was a wet and wild night last night with high winds, heavy rain, downed trees, power outages.  I lost my power late last night (or early this morning to be exact), but when I woke up this morning, it was back on thankfully.
> ...



No tornadoes here that I'm aware of, but the wind was howling last night and we got tons of rain.  Still kind of hazy and overcast today.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 30, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



You may not be entirely out of it yet according to Accuweather, but it is gradually pulling out of your area.  Thousands of you without power.

Here it is calm, bright blue skies and sunny and a fallish 45 degrees at our house this hour, but supposed to start getting some clouds and possibly some welcome moisture later today and tomorrow.  At least allergy season here is coming to a close with pollen levels falling off sharply.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 30, 2017)

The ballgame finally ended when with two outs and and two strikes in the bottom of the 10th last night--Houston with a base hit got our own Albuquerque bred Bregman home from 2nd base for the 13th run.  Final score 13/12 Houston.  They now go to game 6 in L.A. tomorrow night with Houston having the advantage.  I normally think baseball is sort of like watching paint dry though I like the concept of the culture, but this World Series has been hugely entertaining.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 30, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



My plants could really use some sun!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 30, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Well sun is something we rarely lack here.

Our official State Song starts out:

"Under a sky of azure,
where balmy breezes blow,
kissed by the golden sunshine,
is Nuevo Mejico. . ."


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 30, 2017)

gallantwarrior hasn't posted in about 10 days now and he wasn't feeling well the last time he posted.  Hope he is okay.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 30, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Here in Ohio we have an official state rock&roll song.  We host the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame after all.

"Sloopy lives in a very bad part of town
And everybody yeah, tries to put my sloopy down
Well Sloopy I don't care what your daddy do
Cause' you know Sloopy girl I'm in love with you
And so I say now"

Inspiring!


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 30, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




Phenomenal!  Bravo!


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 30, 2017)

Evening everyone. My work is having a Halloween potluck, I am just not feeling it this time. The last few times I made some good stuff but i may just be cheap and bring chips LOL


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 30, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Here in Ohio we have an official state rock&roll song. We host the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame after all.
> 
> "Sloopy lives in a very bad part of town
> And everybody yeah, tries to put my sloopy down
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 30, 2017)

I can't remember what our state song is, but it's some kind of patriotic song that talks about the flag.  I will google it and post it in a minute.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 30, 2017)

Here is the Massachusetts state song.  

All hail to Massachusetts, the land of the free and the brave!
For Bunker Hill and Charlestown, and flag we love to wave;
For Lexington and Concord, and the shot heard 'round the world;
All hail to Massachusetts, we'll keep her flag unfurled.
She stands upright for freedom's light that shines from sea to sea;
All hail to Massachusetts! Our country 'tis of thee!

All hail to grand old Bay State, the home of the bean and the cod,
Where pilgrims found a landing and gave their thanks to God.
A land of opportunity in the good old U.S.A.
Where men live long and prosper, and people come to stay.
Don't sell her short but learn to court her industry and stride;
All hail to grand old Bay State! The land of pilgrim's pride!

All hail to Massachusetts, renowned in the Hall of Fame!
How proudly wave her banners emblazoned with her name!
In unity and brotherhood, sons and daughters go hand in hand;
All hail to Massachusetts, there is no finer land!
It's M-A-S-S-A-C-H-U-S-E-T-T-S.
All hail to Massachusetts! All hail! All hail! All hail!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 31, 2017)

Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Saveliberty's brother-in-law,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, Esthermoon, Dalia, SFC Ollie,  gallantwarrior and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

_Autumn in Alaska



_


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 31, 2017)

Happy Halloween!  The day dawned bright and, well for the Crotch of the Tri-State Area, partly sunny.  But the thermometer shows it is only 39 degrees.  So there was a frost on the pumpkins.  Homes are duly decorated for All Hallow's Eve and those decorations will soon be replaced by Christmas stuff.  I'm all set up with Nestles $100,000 bars for the Trick-or-Treaters.  

Daisy the Mutt is oblivious to the holiday for now, but once the first zombie comes to the door, she will be having the time of her life!  She'll chirp her 'welcome' bark and go into her schtick rolling over and sitting on her haunches and waving her front legs hello.  Kids will pay her antics by saying "Awww!" and petting her as she licks their hands.

There will be the occasional rusted out pickup truck or mini van with a squeaky door dropping of a half dozen kids at a time right in front of the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate as it sits on a corner.  "You do this Street and the next street down and we'll meet you at the corner!" the driver will advise the kids as they pour out of their neighbors in order to canvass mine.

I wonder what the popular costumes will be this year?  I usually get a lot of football players, princesses, zombies and video game characters.  As this is not an election year, I don't expect too many political figures.

We will be voting for city council and a few state issues.  So it is also lawn sign season.  What's troublingly different this year is the appearance of signs campaigning against specific individuals.  "No on Kerr and Ziegler!"  "No Betteridge!"  No words on the sign showing who or what organipaid for the negative campaigning.  It's only a seat on city council or township trustee, but negative campohas shown it's potential and even the local races are now effected.

Anyway, I have some errands to run before the onslaught tonight.  I'm bundled up for the bracing cold after digging through the bottom drawers of the dresser.  I'll take the cold as it has substantially cut down on the 'bumpkin factor', or the phenol for people driving vehicles with unnecessarily loud exhaust systems.  I can read or watch a movie without repeating what I just took in after being disturbed by the rumble of a passing bumpkin.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 31, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Happy Halloween!  The day dawned bright and, well for the Crotch of the Tri-State Area, partly sunny.  But the thermometer shows it is only 39 degrees.  So there was a frost on the pumpkins.  Homes are duly decorated for All Hallow's Eve and those decorations will soon be replaced by Christmas stuff.  I'm all set up with Nestles $100,000 bars for the Trick-or-Treaters.
> 
> Daisy the Mutt is oblivious to the holiday for now, but once the first zombie comes to the door, she will be having the time of her life!  She'll chirp her 'welcome' bark and go into her schtick rolling over and sitting on her haunches and waving her front legs hello.  Kids will pay her antics by saying "Awww!" and petting her as she licks their hands.
> 
> ...



We are in the midst of a mayoral runoff here--not so much yard signs in evidence but plenty of negative political robo calls.  Blessedly loud traffic is almost non existent in our neighborhood except for the Tuesday morning trash trucks picking up the trash.  You are still dealing with a rude motorcylist?

As for tonight, can we trade dogs?  I will allow Daisy to entertain the trick or treaters and you can deal with the mini doxie Carly who will be ferociously protecting the household from a zombie apocalypse loudly and pretty much non stop.  Needless to say we aren't looking forward to that.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 31, 2017)

Have a great Halloween!


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 31, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Halloween!  The day dawned bright and, well for the Crotch of the Tri-State Area, partly sunny.  But the thermometer shows it is only 39 degrees.  So there was a frost on the pumpkins.  Homes are duly decorated for All Hallow's Eve and those decorations will soon be replaced by Christmas stuff.  I'm all set up with Nestles $100,000 bars for the Trick-or-Treaters.
> ...


The one phantom kid who would silently Coast his dirt bike to the corner only to kick start it and roar away hasn't plagued the neighborhood for several weeks.  But the Harley Davidson riders come up the valley along Anderson Boulevard and then turn West on Orchard Grove all weekend.


What I don't understand is why don't they go one more block and turn West on McKinnon Avenue?  McKinnon is less steep than Orchard Grove, the houses sit farther back from the curb (close houses create an echo tunnel effect) and McKinnon's paving is smoother and has less loose gravel than Orchard Grove.  McKinnon's check in the "cons" column is the red light at the corner of St. Clair Avenue, East Liverpool's main north/south roadway.

Can you distract Carly from the Trick-or-Treaters?  Put her in a bedroom with a radio or TV set on to draw her attention from the door?


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 31, 2017)

Happy Halloween.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 31, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



We might try putting Carly in a bedroom but I doubt she would go for it.  This is a dog that has pretty well had things her way for all of her 11+ years.  She hasn't had a lot of discipline in her life.  And mini doxies are all faux aggressive and major league barkers--she actually wouldn't hurt a fly unless it was a lizard.  I'll probably just put her harness on her and keep her on a leash until the trick or treaters are gone.

She will go home on December 6 or 7.  We will miss her but she has never been ours and so we aren't all that emotionally attached.  We love her, but it won't be all that hard to let her go.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 31, 2017)

Broke my key off in the 1925 brass door lock a week or so ago.  I got it out, but the interior of the lock was shot.  Instead of just replacing that, I considered the 1/4" thickness of the wood door in a Northern climate and the two single pane side panels on either side of the door.  In the end I bought a new door and lock set, carefully removed the moldings and reframed the opening without the side panels.  Much warmer in the house now.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 31, 2017)

We are leaving the porch light off and being invisible this year.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 31, 2017)

The challenge with an older house is making things square and 2 x 4s are actually that size, not the modern size.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 31, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> The challenge with an older house is making things square and 2 x 4s are actually that size, not the modern size.



2 x 4s are really only 1 1⁄2 by *3* 1⁄2 inches...
Believe it or not but, I actually came to the conclusion that is when the things started going to hell in a handbasket...


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 31, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> We are leaving the porch light off and being invisible this year.



I'm actually considering that too.


----------



## Spare_change (Oct 31, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > We are leaving the porch light off and being invisible this year.
> ...


Gee ---- what spoilsports!!

I'm wearing my Little Red Riding Hood outfit .... gonna get me some candy!!


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 31, 2017)

i am just putting a bowl of candy on the porch, self serve.


----------



## Spare_change (Oct 31, 2017)

drifter said:


> i am just putting a bowl of candy on the porch, self serve.


I'll be right over -- you can pick up the bowl when I leave.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 31, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > The challenge with an older house is making things square and 2 x 4s are actually that size, not the modern size.
> ...



Yup.  A half gallon of ice cream is actually 1-1/2 quarts sold at half gallon prices.  5 lbs sugar is actually 4 lbs sold at 5 lb prices.  And we won't even discuss the normal size candy bars. . .


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 31, 2017)

drifter said:


> i am just putting a bowl of candy on the porch, self serve.



I wonder how long before some kid(s) take it all?


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 31, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > i am just putting a bowl of candy on the porch, self serve.
> ...



I trust them, it's a small neighborhood.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 31, 2017)

Spare_change said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



LOL.  You would receive some at our house but probably would get a semi-disgusted look to go with it.  I don't think kids over the age of 10 or 11 should be out trick or treating.


----------



## Spare_change (Oct 31, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Maybe ---- but I look DAMN good in those petticoats


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 31, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > The challenge with an older house is making things square and 2 x 4s are actually that size, not the modern size.
> ...



In 1925 they were 2 x 4


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 31, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



As I understand it, now they take the measurements when the wood is cut, but it shrinks during treatment before it reaches a store.  I was curious about that the last time I was in a Home Depot or Lowe's with someone buying wood.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 31, 2017)

Save I want to thank you for motivating me...    Your search for employment has really been inspiring... I have some rusty skills I could brush off and maybe make some extra cash... I am quite the operator... Switchboards and Elevators are my area of expertise... Think I will check the want ads in the Newspaper...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 31, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Actually I am ambivalent about tattoos.  I have never wanted one but some people just seem like they are supposed to have them while others not so much.  Much like many other things.


If I were to get a tatoo, there are only two I would even consider.  One on the left cheek "Exit Only", and one on the right cheek "If You Can Read This, You Are Too Close".


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 31, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> Just curious if others have experienced the same situation and how they handled it.  Not a big problem, but a lifestyle change.
> 
> We are at the point where we need to sell our home of 40 years.  Our children were babies here.  The walls hold happy memories of loved ones whose chairs are now empty...the yard - memories of first bike rides, Easter egg hunts, weddings.   I love the fields, the cypress swamps, the privacy...the wild turkey and deer who come to visit.
> 
> ...



I sold my home of 18 years in 2005.  I have never looked back, I don't even drive by the place.  I got rid of all my beautiful furniture but kept most of my hard cover books and knick-knacks, which are still packed in boxes in the storage shed. I roomed with my partner for a couple of years and then I moved into a 28' travel trailer, which I just parked after living in that for 10 years.  I have been settling into the cabin we've been building since 2006, my last address change in this life.  Regrets, I have few.  Anticipation that I can finally retire in a couple of years, that looms large in my future.
Your friend is right about making new memories, but it can be rough, putting so much behind.  Good luck with your change. Love those grandbabies!


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 31, 2017)

Started digging out all my WWII uniforms, equipment an accouterments.......  I am now on a major get in shape and loose weight program.  I figure I'll be able to get back into my uniforms in around a year, don't want to go too crazy and hurt myself thus get set back a month or two.


----------



## yiostheoy (Oct 31, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Started digging out all my WWII uniforms, equipment an accouterments.......  I am now on a major get in shape and loose weight program.  I figure I'll be able to get back into my uniforms in around a year, don't want to go too crazy and hurt myself thus get set back a month or two.


1945 - 17 = 1928.

You would be 89 now -- same age as my mom.

She can't remember WW2 however.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 31, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Started digging out all my WWII uniforms, equipment an accouterments.......  I am now on a major get in shape and loose weight program.  I figure I'll be able to get back into my uniforms in around a year, don't want to go too crazy and hurt myself thus get set back a month or two.
> ...


WWII reenacting......


----------



## yiostheoy (Oct 31, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Actually I am ambivalent about tattoos.  I have never wanted one but some people just seem like they are supposed to have them while others not so much.  Much like many other things.
> ...


Only military tat's make sense.  Others do not.


----------



## yiostheoy (Oct 31, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


If you want to lose weight then don't eat anything except one Subway sandwich per day, cut into fourths, one forth every 2 to 3 hours.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 31, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


You have to live somewhere that has subway stations!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 31, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


I felt the same way when I lived in Munich.  It was far more convenient to travel using subways and trains than to drive a car.  Unfortunately, not many cities in the US feature reliable and convenient public transportation.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 31, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Not going to lie, I was pretty bummed about not getting the postal job in a town 25 minutes from home.  Wednesday was rough and I was only partially recovered Thursday.  So I go online to do a job search today and there it is, a postal job four blocks from my house.  I applied and now we wait....


Good luck!  I'll be crossing my hooks for you, Save.


----------



## Spare_change (Oct 31, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...



Actually, they are "rough cut" to 2 x 4, but when planed - what you normally see ---- they become 1.5 x 3.5. You can buy 2x4 rough cut wood - usually used for fences, etc. Planed 2x4s on 16" centers is a relatively new concept ---- first, they were rough cuts on 24 inch centers - then 2x4 rough cuts on 16 inch centers - and now, it's planed 2x4s on 16 inch centers. 

Well, in truth, you're seeing a lot more extruded aluminum studs these days (on inside walls).


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 31, 2017)

Gracie said:


> On saturday I go have an ultra sound, soft tissue xray and lab work done at the hospital. Thyroid is acting up and they set up procedures to see wtf is going on.
> 
> Meanwhile, I am still awake because I am binge watching Stranger Things 2 on netflix. Then off to bed.
> 
> Have a good night, y'all.


Hope all goes well with your med work, Gracie.  Good luck!


----------



## Gracie (Oct 31, 2017)

Got the results. Arthritis in my neck. Happy joy. Not. But it doesn't hurt. And there are no joints in my throat. Lab work says thyroid is doing what its supposed to, but I am waiting for the appt for the ultra sound of soft tissue to see if there are any nodules on it. That might be why it feels so weird.

And thank you.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 31, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior hasn't posted in about 10 days now and he wasn't feeling well the last time he posted.  Hope he is okay.



About 10 days and 20 pages.  I'm almost caught up now.  I'm getting settled into my new routine.  I've got the drive down to about 1 hr 45 minutes, on good roads and light traffic.  Sorry I missed so much.  As far as the stress of moving, I'm sporting a couple of world class fever blisters, a sure sign that I've been massively stressed.  Thanks for the thoughts, Foxy.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 31, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for
> 
> ...


That picture looks familiar....


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 31, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Got the results. Arthritis in my neck. Happy joy. Not. But it doesn't hurt. And there are no joints in my throat. Lab work says thyroid is doing what its supposed to, but I am waiting for the appt for the ultra sound of soft tissue to see if there are any nodules on it. That might be why it feels so weird.
> 
> And thank you.


So, you're saying you're a stiff-necked old geezer?  I suppose no pain is a good thing, but what are the possible later implications?  Still crossing my hooks for the soft tissue exams coming out OK.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 31, 2017)

Well, I finally made it back to the CS.  I missed you guys.  Between making my transition to full-time, off-grid living and the absolute, abject failure of my partner's electric "grid", I haven't been on line at all for almost two weeks.  I finally fired up the generator and recharged the system.  I am going to find and hire someone who builds these systems for a living, my daughter offered to help me fund the project.  We have most of the hardware so I shouldn't have to cough up too much cash to get set up.
Winter looked like it was here but it melted.  We got a dusting of snow and the temps went back up to the mid-30s and almost to 50 this past week.  I'm not complaining, though.  After a week of using wood to heat the house (mostly) I recognize that I am woefully under-stocked with heating supplies.  The propane kicker stove to keep things above freezing when I'm not home is working well, though.
I've gotten some of the goats moved up here but have to build more shelter for those left behind.  It is obvious to me that I will do this alone because my partner feels that we should still inconvenience my friend further by leaving the other goats where they are.  Passive-aggressive only works until it encounters someone who doesn't play along.  I moved the Pyrs with this group of goats, so my buddy's GF is ecstatic, not having to hear dogs barking "all night long".
I kidnapped another feral kitten.  He's adapted quite nicely to house cat life.  His name is Gidget and right now he's smacking his toys around the kitchen.  Of course, he's still working on his teleportation skills, so he's not on the table.  
I'll be splitting wood tomorrow and start building those extra sheds.  Life on the homestead is never boring because there is always something to do.  
I'm glad that all my CS friends seem to be doing well.  Happy to know Peach and Mr. Peach are improved.  I'm hoping that Gracie's med stuff comes out well.  SeaGal, good luck with the move.  It's tough to do, giving up what seems like a lifetime, but change isn't always bad.  For anyone I haven't mentioned, you are still in my thoughts and my most positive vibs are sent to all of you.


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 31, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Well, I finally made it back to the CS.  I missed you guys.  Between making my transition to full-time, off-grid living and the absolute, abject failure of my partner's electric "grid", I haven't been on line at all for almost two weeks.  I finally fired up the generator and recharged the system.  I am going to find and hire someone who builds these systems for a living, my daughter offered to help me fund the project.  We have most of the hardware so I shouldn't have to cough up too much cash to get set up.
> Winter looked like it was here but it melted.  We got a dusting of snow and the temps went back up to the mid-30s and almost to 50 this past week.  I'm not complaining, though.  After a week of using wood to heat the house (mostly) I recognize that I am woefully under-stocked with heating supplies.  The propane kicker stove to keep things above freezing when I'm not home is working well, though.
> I've gotten some of the goats moved up here but have to build more shelter for those left behind.  It is obvious to me that I will do this alone because my partner feels that we should still inconvenience my friend further by leaving the other goats where they are.  Passive-aggressive only works until it encounters someone who doesn't play along.  I moved the Pyrs with this group of goats, so my buddy's GF is ecstatic, not having to hear dogs barking "all night long".
> I kidnapped another feral kitten.  He's adapted quite nicely to house cat life.  His name is Gidget and right now he's smacking his toys around the kitchen.  Of course, he's still working on his teleportation skills, so he's not on the table.
> ...



We missed you too.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 31, 2017)

You are one tough dude, GW. I don't know how you do it.
I hope you get everything that needs done, done before it gets sub zero temps there. Glad you are feeling better too cuz God forbid you get sick in the middle of winter and having critters to depend on you when you are sick! I would stress myself straight into the grave if it were me, so you have my admiration!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 31, 2017)

Gracie said:


> You are one tough dude, GW. I don't know how you do it.
> I hope you get everything that needs done, done before it gets sub zero temps there. Glad you are feeling better too cuz God forbid you get sick in the middle of winter and having critters to depend on you when you are sick! I would stress myself straight into the grave if it were me, so you have my admiration!



I think having so many dependent upon me helps me keep on going, actually.  I'm anticipating a rough winter, mostly because keeping water available will be a challenge.  Others I know just make sure to bring fresh water out at least twice daily, and these folks have larger animals like cattle and yaks to provide for.  I hope that next year I will have my well put in and that will ease the water situation.  For now, I have dried off all my does.  They don't need to be making milk for me when times are tough.  I wasn't going to allow breeding, either, although Nature has found a way.  One doe found a way into the buck's pen, and the buck found his way out for the second doe.  I just hope there's only two expecting.  Building babies takes lots of energy, too.
This will be my first winter full-time so I'm still on a learning curve about what I'll need to keep the place warm.  It's beginning to look like 8-10 cords of wood might be pushing the limit.  Next year will be a better year if you and Mr. G. decide to come North, that's fer shure!  I'm glad to have a chainsaw and hydraulic wood splitter, though, I'll confess.  If I had to split wood the old-timey way...well, I'd have to move back to town.
Folks are asking me why I haven't looked for a job closer.  Heck, it's stressful enough making the full-time transition.  I'll probably start looking for another job next year.  I'm no spring chicken and can only sustain so much stress, as you know...better than most, I'm sure.
Are you guys expecting a snowy winter where you are?


----------



## Gracie (Oct 31, 2017)

I don't know what winter is like here yet, but I have been told that Thanksgiving is either rain or slushy light snow so your guess is as good as mine, GW. I think you need to concentrate on getting that place Winter ready, though, and hope you do it as smoothly as possible for you. Getting old ain't for sissies and you are no sissie but..your body betrays you mighty fast when you least expect it. I didn't count on or even believe I would start to fall apart at 58, but I did. And it progressed quickly. I can't do anything any more and by the time next year rolls around, I doubt if I could drive anywhere to do anything and I even now worry about getting back to the coast with only a 6 hour drive much less all the way to alaska . I know I can drive it..but once there...we are going to have a helluva time unloading and hauling stuff into the apartment. IF it even comes to pass. Hell, I might not even be alive next year. I live each day as my last because planning a future depends on my health and it isn't looking or feeling so slick as each day passes, I'm afraid to say.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 1, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I don't know what winter is like here yet, but I have been told that Thanksgiving is either rain or slushy light snow so your guess is as good as mine, GW. I think you need to concentrate on getting that place Winter ready, though, and hope you do it as smoothly as possible for you. Getting old ain't for sissies and you are no sissie but..your body betrays you mighty fast when you least expect it. I didn't count on or even believe I would start to fall apart at 58, but I did. And it progressed quickly. I can't do anything any more and by the time next year rolls around, I doubt if I could drive anywhere to do anything and I even now worry about getting back to the coast with only a 6 hour drive much less all the way to alaska . I know I can drive it..but once there...we are going to have a helluva time unloading and hauling stuff into the apartment. IF it even comes to pass. Hell, I might not even be alive next year. I live each day as my last because planning a future depends on my health and it isn't looking or feeling so slick as each day passes, I'm afraid to say.


There is a plus side to this whole commute, though.  The partner decided to buy a commuter car for me.  That big Dodge truck can be thirsty and he'd like to keep the mileage low.  So he went out and bought a 10-yr-old Lexus.  Now, a 10-yr-old Lexus is still a pretty impressive, comfy ride, I have to admit.  The biggest plus is the heated seat.  My daughter pointed out that heat would help my ailing hip.  I'm not the best at regular application of such beneficial things due to my busy schedule.  Now, I have at least an hour-and-a-half of heated seat application.  It has been helping the hip and back and my limp has been decreased significantly.  I can't believe how much less pain I experience now.  I'm hoping for a full recovery by the end of winter (LOL!)


----------



## Gracie (Nov 1, 2017)

Get a heating pad for your armchair, mister!!! lol


----------



## SeaGal (Nov 1, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> I'm glad that all my CS friends seem to be doing well.  Happy to know Peach and Mr. Peach are improved.  I'm hoping that Gracie's med stuff comes out well.  SeaGal, good luck with the move.  It's tough to do, giving up what seems like a lifetime, but change isn't always bad.  For anyone I haven't mentioned, you are still in my thoughts and my most positive vibs are sent to all of you.



Thank you so much for your kind words.

I am absolutely fascinated, and more than a little daunted, by the challenging lifestyle you've chosen.  Having water, keeping warm, caring for and sheltering animals, the cold, the dark - wow! - sounds like a lot of hard work - sounds invigorating!  With no well, no running water - what's the indoor 'plumbing' situation like?  

You have a way with words that makes for very enjoyable reading.  Keep it coming - even the day to day stuff is interesting, so far removed from the way most of us live.  For many years we grew and raised most of our own food.  Made my own bread...canned, pickled or froze most of our food - but we could do 2 gardens a year - spring and fall - and only once or twice did I ever have to break ice in the water troughs. But all that was done with running water and ample electricity. Keeping cool was a far bigger challenge than keeping warm.

Wishing you plenty of good health and few troubles! Sooooo...come the middle of winter, let's trade pics on our outdoor activities and winter scenery.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 1, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Save I want to thank you for motivating me...    Your search for employment has really been inspiring... I have some rusty skills I could brush off and maybe make some extra cash... I am quite the operator... Switchboards and Elevators are my area of expertise... Think I will check the want ads in the Newspaper...



Yes?  Well I sort of want to eat and live indoors, so my motivation is pretty high.


----------



## Sbiker (Nov 1, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Unfortunately, without subtitles ((


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 1, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I can't quite agree with that.  Tattoos aren't for me, but as I previously posted, it is like some people are supposed to have them.  Hombre, my hubby, has a niece and nephew who like tattoos and it just suits them somehow.  I can't imagine them without those tattoos.  I think our Ernie S likely falls in that category too.  He just wouldn't be the same Ernie without them.  But other people, not so much.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 1, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



Doesn't really need subtitles to get the gist of it.   A number of our largest cities do have excellent bus systems, train and/or subway systems, and millions of people do use them to get around to and from work or go other places.  Moscow might do better on total coverage though.  We are a country addicted to the automobile too so the freeways are usually pretty clogged and that makes public transportation less profitable in smaller cities and more rural areas.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 1, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys.
> ...



I really love it and might have used it for spring in Alaska.  LOL.  I was in a hurry when I posted the other night, and when I saw that one I just couldn't resist.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 1, 2017)

Spare_change said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Yup and when doors are opened and closed the wall moves...........


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 1, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad that all my CS friends seem to be doing well.  Happy to know Peach and Mr. Peach are improved.  I'm hoping that Gracie's med stuff comes out well.  SeaGal, good luck with the move.  It's tough to do, giving up what seems like a lifetime, but change isn't always bad.  For anyone I haven't mentioned, you are still in my thoughts and my most positive vibs are sent to all of you.
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 1, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Well, I finally made it back to the CS.  I missed you guys.  Between making my transition to full-time, off-grid living and the absolute, abject failure of my partner's electric "grid", I haven't been on line at all for almost two weeks.  I finally fired up the generator and recharged the system.  I am going to find and hire someone who builds these systems for a living, my daughter offered to help me fund the project.  We have most of the hardware so I shouldn't have to cough up too much cash to get set up.
> Winter looked like it was here but it melted.  We got a dusting of snow and the temps went back up to the mid-30s and almost to 50 this past week.  I'm not complaining, though.  After a week of using wood to heat the house (mostly) I recognize that I am woefully under-stocked with heating supplies.  The propane kicker stove to keep things above freezing when I'm not home is working well, though.
> I've gotten some of the goats moved up here but have to build more shelter for those left behind.  It is obvious to me that I will do this alone because my partner feels that we should still inconvenience my friend further by leaving the other goats where they are.  Passive-aggressive only works until it encounters someone who doesn't play along.  I moved the Pyrs with this group of goats, so my buddy's GF is ecstatic, not having to hear dogs barking "all night long".
> I kidnapped another feral kitten.  He's adapted quite nicely to house cat life.  His name is Gidget and right now he's smacking his toys around the kitchen.  Of course, he's still working on his teleportation skills, so he's not on the table.
> ...



You have been a missed person GW.  I think I would have loved your new lifestyle when I was much younger.  But living on the mountain all those years where we were pretty self sufficient with our own well, propane tank, septic system, etc. and we could have put in a wind charger or generator to produce electricity when the power was off.  But I like having electricity, phones, cable TV, internet, etc.  And because when we lost power, we lost heat--the propane furnace required electricity to work--we had a large supply of wood for our fireplace which, with a Strader insert, would pretty well heat the whole house.  And it is amazing how much wood you use in a short period even using it for auxiliary heat.  Plus we liked having the fireplace in the evenings and on weekends and it extended the propane supply.  But it does take a ton of wood.

I read once that 6-1/2 cords wood is the typical supply for a wood stove in the typical American winter.  Probably need more in an Alaskan winter.

I agree the Lexus is a great automobile.  My aunt has one that is about 10 years old now, and it is one sweet ride.


----------



## SeaGal (Nov 1, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


>



Nice house!  Handsome family, the people too.   Granpappy had 'im a pair of mules - called 'em Hee and Haw.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 1, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Most people don't realize how "untamed" much of the west (including Alaska) was up through the 1930s.  There were quite a few modern big cities and towns but the vast majority of roads were still dirt and lots of people still used horses and wagons, many didn't have electricity and outhouses were still fairly common.


----------



## SeaGal (Nov 1, 2017)

In the late 1800's my great grandfather took a trip through what was then known as Oklahoma and Indian Territories  He was an amateur geologist and we still have some of the rocks he gathered plus his diary.  It is a fascinating read. 

There are still a few folks around my area, getting fewer every year, who remember what it was like to grow up in rural Florida in the 30's.  Life was 'hardscrabble' as they put it.  Wood burning cook stoves, ice boxes, hauling logs with a team of oxen, plowing fields with same. There's a saying in a country song about being 'cane switch raised and dirt floor poor'.  I don't think they felt poor though, there was always plenty to eat, plenty of work to be done and nobody was ever lonely.

Took a day to go to town and back - a trip that takes me a couple of hours now. The doctor would come by horse and buggy from nearly 10 miles away, crossing a river by self-operated ferry.  He and the horse both drowned in the river late one night on the way home...so the story goes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 1, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> SeaGal said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



You are also describing New Mexico in the 1930's. and 40's.  Very few paved highways and almost no streets other than maybe the main highway through town were paved.  Even in the 1990's and probably now, there are remote areas off the electric grids and without telephone service and access by dirt or gravel roads.  But the ranchers out there live really well.


----------



## Sbiker (Nov 1, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



In Russia most of transport infrastructure were designed at Soviet times, and USSR was not a country of automobiles, but railroads. Now authorities try to develop automobile roads, but all large cities were previously designed for a bus/train systems and don't allow current number of autos. But common transport systems are usually excellent from Soviet times, so many people (and me) prefer it. It's because I don't live in suburban )


----------



## SeaGal (Nov 1, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> In Russia most of transport infrastructure were designed at Soviet times, and USSR was not a country of automobiles, but railroads. Now authorities try to develop automobile roads, but all large cities were previously designed for a bus/train systems and don't allow current number of autos. But common transport systems are usually excellent from Soviet times, so many people (and me) prefer it. It's because I don't live in suburban )



We have some good friends who lived in NYC for a time and they didn't own a car.  My brother lived and worked in London for 8 years and he didn't own a car either.  I love using mass transit when visiting a big city...and I love trains. A few years ago I took my mother up to DC to visit my youngest son - we traveled by train in a little 'roomette'.  It was an overnight trip and the food served was very good.  We had a great time.

We Americans really love our cars though!  I gotta say...I have long admired your beautiful country and it's people.  The gifts given to the world by your artists, composers and authors are treasures. May be a misconception because I've never been there - but I think of you as hearty souls, and far closer to brothers and sisters than we have been allowed to be. Oh, and vodka, I forgot about the vodka - thank you!


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 1, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > In Russia most of transport infrastructure were designed at Soviet times, and USSR was not a country of automobiles, but railroads. Now authorities try to develop automobile roads, but all large cities were previously designed for a bus/train systems and don't allow current number of autos. But common transport systems are usually excellent from Soviet times, so many people (and me) prefer it. It's because I don't live in suburban )
> ...



I've lived in suburbs almost all of my life and still have never owned a car.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 1, 2017)

Does anyone listen to the nature sleep well shows they have on netflix. I feel asleep to winter snow storm and slept deep, I didn't want to wake up.


----------



## Sbiker (Nov 1, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > In Russia most of transport infrastructure were designed at Soviet times, and USSR was not a country of automobiles, but railroads. Now authorities try to develop automobile roads, but all large cities were previously designed for a bus/train systems and don't allow current number of autos. But common transport systems are usually excellent from Soviet times, so many people (and me) prefer it. It's because I don't live in suburban )
> ...



 Just visit the Moscow, while I'm here and you wouldn't remember anything about your last week except vodka, lol )))

I have a car (a two cars, but a second just a heap of scrap metal )), but prefer not to use it every day, only if I wish to visit seacost or something else )) As about "hearty souls" - why not? Ahh, see it - at a little bit more than just advertising 


p.s. as for vodka - it's a drink of students or experienced workers )) I don't know, who I am - but I've got six shots this evening - not to be so drunk, but for good condition, lol ))))))))


----------



## Sbiker (Nov 1, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> SeaGal said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



In this cast, how do you reach the civilization??? How do you visit malls to buy a cheap products?


----------



## SeaGal (Nov 1, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Just visit the Moscow, while I'm here and you wouldn't remember anything about your last week except vodka, lol )))
> 
> I have a car (a two cars, but a second just a heap of scrap metal )), but prefer not to use it every day, only if I wish to visit seacost or something else )) As about "hearty souls" - why not? Ahh, see it - at a little bit more than just advertising
> 
> ...






I meant to type 'hardy' as in strong, rugged, adaptable - but the meatballs were starting to burn and I got distracted!  Hearty works too though.  

Sadly, I am neither hearty nor hardy when it comes to vodka.  Unless it's in jello - then I can hold my own respectably.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 1, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Are you guys expecting a snowy winter where you are?



Checked the Farmers Almanac and there is not a whif of snow expected here...


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 1, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > SeaGal said:
> ...



I don't even remember the last time I was at a mall.    If I want to buy something, I buy it online and have it delivered.

The suburbs is enough civilization for me.  I don't much like big cities.  The public transportation would be nice, though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 1, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Are you guys expecting a snowy winter where you are?
> ...



I would imagine not unless you lived on Mauna Kea or Mauna Loa. 

Of course you could wear a parka on one of your white sand beaches and pretend. 

Here we go to the White Sands National Monument. . .out where you can see nothing but the sand dunes you could believe you were in Antarctica or Greenland. And when they actually do get the relatively rare snow, you can't tell what is snow and what is sand.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 1, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I don't think I've been in a mall in a couple of years and I do drive. . a LOT.  We too have been utilizing on-line buying when we are absolutely certain what we want.


----------



## Sbiker (Nov 2, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Just visit the Moscow, while I'm here and you wouldn't remember anything about your last week except vodka, lol )))
> ...



 It's a "typo by Freud" - you wrote what you really wanted ) Jello is a tasty food, but I've imagined gloomy, cloudy November evening turning to easy frost, you're returning from job, cold and tired... And your fellow with a wide smile is saying to you - "Hello, how are you? Let's eat a pair of jellos, to make this evening not so cold and sad!"


----------



## Sbiker (Nov 2, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I considered the same, while the period, I'd living some months in a center of city. When you could reach a lot of needed objects by foots - it's very comfortable, it's real another style of life, instead of living somewhere at city edge...
In other case, living somewhere with clean air and low level of noise is comfortable too, offcourse.. Especially with a good Internet


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 2, 2017)

Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Saveliberty's brother-in-law,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, Esthermoon, Dalia, SFC Ollie,  and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

A_utumn in Hawaii photo_


----------



## SeaGal (Nov 2, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> SeaGal said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...





Ok, ok - you've got a point. 
But jello shots made with vodka instead of water have a warming tendency - if you consume enough of them.  Surely we wouldn't be expected to drink that stuff_ straight_!?!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 2, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > SeaGal said:
> ...



Back when I was still drinking, a vodka collins or vodka stinger was the only way to have vodka just as margaritas or a tequila sunrise was the only way to have tequila.  My favorite drink though was rum and coke or a chi chi (pina colada made with rum) though rum often gave me a frightful headache.  Never did jello shots though.

(I know, I know.  I was a wuss  )


----------



## Sbiker (Nov 2, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > SeaGal said:
> ...



Why not? It's only 40% of alcohol... Offcourse, we'll snack vodka by lard or salted mushrooms 

Or could make cocktails with tomato (Bloody Mary) or orange (Screwdriver) juice...

Or to make cocktail "Youth" ))


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 3, 2017)

I finished season 2 of Stranger Things yesterday.  It wasn't quite as good as season 1, but still very enjoyable.  It's a great show for people who grew up in, or fondly remember, the 80s.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 3, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I finished season 2 of Stranger Things yesterday.  It wasn't quite as good as season 1, but still very enjoyable.  It's a great show for people who grew up in, or fondly remember, the 80s.



The 80's included some good times but some of it wasn't all that great for us.  We lost loved ones, went through our difficult transition, dealt with a divorce of one of our kids, became grandparents, significantly changed our lifestyle.  Good and bad but not a decade I would want to relive.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 3, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I finished season 2 of Stranger Things yesterday.  It wasn't quite as good as season 1, but still very enjoyable.  It's a great show for people who grew up in, or fondly remember, the 80s.
> ...



I think it's more about the shows and movies of the 80s, but if that isn't a pleasant time period in your memory, it might not be a good show to watch.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 3, 2017)

Where's Ernie S. ?    I need a drink; the natives are quite restless.

Hello, all.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 3, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Where's Ernie S. ?    I need a drink; the natives are quite restless.
> 
> Hello, all.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 3, 2017)

Good evening everybody.  The CS has been pretty quiet the last couple of days and I figure that means everybody is really busy--I only hope happily so.

I'm missing Ernie S too and hope he checks in soon.

Beautiful weather here in New Mexico for the next few days--plenty of sunshine, light winds, temps in the low 70's.  But next Tuesday we start getting much more late fall cool weather so we'll enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 3, 2017)

I have a severe headache that won't go away.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 3, 2017)

We have been besieged by drizzly days and dark foggy nights lately.  Except tonight.  The clouds broke and a beautiful full moon hung  low over the eastern sky at twilight.  Soon we will see our breath in the chill.  Big wet snowflakes will fall while the air is still relatively warm, the colder it gets, the smaller the snowflakes.  I still remember with fear the night I drove home along the Pennsylvania Turnpike at night in a snowstorm.  As I rose in elevation in the Alleghenies and approached the tunnels, the snowflakes looked about the size of toilet seats.  They drifted around in the swirling air backlit by the headlights of the oncoming traffic.  I called the phenomenon 'hypnosnow'.

It is coming up on five years since the untimely death of my friend in Brooklyn's daughter.  She was only 31 and succumbed to sepsis, a blood poisoning.  I drove to New York on hearing of her death.  There I had experiences in the city no mere tourist could ever have.

She lives in the Bath Beach section of Brooklyn.  Wedged between Coney Island and Bensonhurst in southwest Brooklyn, Bath Beach is a working class neighborhood of two story duplexes lining one way streets.  The houses are facing the street with a common courtyard garden behind.  I volunteered to do a few loads of laundry while the family was out making arrangements.

My friend has a clothes line stretching out to a pole in the courtyard.  It is fitted out with a pulley to hang and retrieve the wash.  As I clipped towels and sheets to the line and hoisted them out to the center of the courtyard, the D train pulled into the 26th Street station a few blocks away.  So, there I found myself tugging on a clothesline listening to the subway train.  That's something I doubt few of my fellow East Liverpudians ever experienced first hand.

Another thing that struck me about that particular visit was the funeral itself.  Here in the Crotch of the Tri-State area our funeral homes are large, stately homes repurposed as a funeral home.  Home being the operative word.  There is a comfort about the decor and ambience of our local funeral homes.  Comfortable furniture, local art and a grandfather clock chiming out the quarter, half and full hour.  Baskets of flowers, mums, gladiolas and carnatione flank the casket. 

But in Brooklyn I found myself in a purpose built funeral chapel.  It was as pleasant as such a facility could be with polished marble tiled floors and four large rooms radiating from a gracious sitting area featuring a gas fireplace and high ceiling.

Inside the rooms were the viewing areas.  The one I was in had gold drapes apart from the area in front of the casket.  There hung deep red velvet draperies and a crucifix about two feet high rendered in polished brass.  The casket itself had a half lid and the lower half was closed, something I had never seen in person.

The flower arrangements were unusual to my provincial eye.  They were large arrangements shaped like crosses or broken hearts.  My friend had a monarch butterfly with a four foot wingspan rendered in mums stuck into a styrofoam form.  They stood 3,4,5 feet high suspended on lumber supports covered with palm fronds.  They loomed overhead giving them the effect of Macy's Thanksgiving Day parade balloons.  

I sent flowers after asking a relative to recommend a good local florist.  When I send flowers to a local funeral home, I call Riverview florists or Bob and Robin's Flower shop (whichever has done business with the family print shop).  I just say I'd like to send a basket of flowers, they suggest price points ranging from $35 to $60, what I want to say on the card and which funeral home they should be delivered to.

When I called the Brooklyn florist they asked me what I wanted to spend.  "Okay, bud.  How about $150.00?" 

"Ahh.  What have you got for $50?"

"Our prices begin at $75."

And another experience in New York that cost me more than I was comfortable with.  I think they charge more in New York just because they can.

My humble basket of flowers were duly delivered and placed among the towering displays like a shelter dog at the Westminster Kennel Club dog show.

The wake was one night only.  Our funeral traditions dictate the first evening as Family Night.  Friends and acquaintances are received on the second night and the internment follows on the third day.  It's a dignified and laid back tradition comforting the family and friends alike.

The one day wake seems exhausting. Our visiting hours at a funeral home usually go from 6:00pm to around 8:30.  A one day wake's hours run from 3:30 in the afternoon to 9:30 in the evening.  Six hours of receiving guests and grieving family seems too much, but it is not my tradition, but theirs.

It's the little things; hanging out the wash, buying a basket of flowers and paying homage to our departed that makes us so different, yet so much the same.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 3, 2017)

I'm probably spending too much getting Christmas presents recently, considering how poor I am.  I've still got a cart of stuff on Amazon, but I'm waiting to measure the little one's palms first, because she wants some hand grips for gymnastics.  I decided to have a couple of shirts made for her today.  One is a gymnastics t-shirt, the other is a sweatshirt with a picture of the two of us from perhaps 4 years ago, in which she is laying on top of me as I lay on a makeshift sled, and we are sliding down our snow-and-ice covered driveway.  Hopefully the shirts both fit and tickle her fancy; they are a bit of a shot in the dark as gifts go.  I've been getting her a bunch of little things, as well, so at least if she doesn't care much for the quality, she can be happy with some quantity.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 3, 2017)

Love you guys.
I will check in from time to time for any pms but other than that...this is it.
I appreciate your kindnesses and your support when I needed it most. You will not be forgotten.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 3, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Love you guys.
> I will check in from time to time for any pms but other than that...this is it.
> I appreciate your kindnesses and your support when I needed it most. You will not be forgotten.



We love you too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 4, 2017)

drifter said:


> I have a severe headache that won't go away.



Sorry Drifter.  If I was there I know an accupressure manuever that could help.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 4, 2017)

So the "IRS" calls at 7 this morning to threaten me yet again with imminent arrest if I don't pay back taxes immediately--meaning I give them my credit card number over the phone of course.

And 10 minutes later, we get another call from somebody with a cheery greeting of "Hello, are you feeling well today" or some such hoping to get a 'fine' or 'yes' that they will then 'photoshop' into an order conversation to sell me something.

Then two rapid negative robocalls trashing the mayoral candidates

And  a few minutes ago I get maybe the 100th call of "Congratualtions!  Your have won a trip to the Bahamas!

It isn't 10 a.m. yet.

I wonder how much we would be inconvenienced by not having a phone?


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 4, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> So the "IRS" calls at 7 this morning to threaten me yet again with imminent arrest if I don't pay back taxes immediately--meaning I give them my credit card number over the phone of course.
> 
> And 10 minutes later, we get another call from somebody with a cheery greeting of "Hello, are you feeling well today" or some such hoping to get a 'fine' or 'yes' that they will then 'photoshop' into an order conversation to sell me something.
> 
> ...



Are these calls all coming in on cell phone, or landline?


----------



## OldLady (Nov 4, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> So the "IRS" calls at 7 this morning to threaten me yet again with imminent arrest if I don't pay back taxes immediately--meaning I give them my credit card number over the phone of course.
> 
> And 10 minutes later, we get another call from somebody with a cheery greeting of "Hello, are you feeling well today" or some such hoping to get a 'fine' or 'yes' that they will then 'photoshop' into an order conversation to sell me something.
> 
> ...


They're running that IRS scam up here, too.  My neighbor got one a couple weeks ago.  Call the phone company.


----------



## task0778 (Nov 4, 2017)

Note to all:   the IRS does not call you, they send you a written letter in the mail.   I used to get a threatening phone call from something called IRS Services I think it was, telling me I could be sued for back taxes.   So I called the real IRS;  it's a phishing scam, tell them absolutely nothing.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 4, 2017)

task0778 said:


> Note to all:   the IRS does not call you, they send you a written letter in the mail.   I used to get a threatening phone call from something called IRS Services I think it was, telling me I could be sued for back taxes.   So I called the real IRS;  it's a phishing scam, tell them absolutely nothing.


That scam's been around for while now.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 4, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > So the "IRS" calls at 7 this morning to threaten me yet again with imminent arrest if I don't pay back taxes immediately--meaning I give them my credit card number over the phone of course.
> ...



Mostly on the land line.  Every now and then I get one on my cell phone but not more that one or two a week at most.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 4, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Good thing I decided not to have a land line.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 4, 2017)

task0778 said:


> Note to all:   the IRS does not call you, they send you a written letter in the mail.   I used to get a threatening phone call from something called IRS Services I think it was, telling me I could be sued for back taxes.   So I called the real IRS;  it's a phishing scam, tell them absolutely nothing.



I know.  But it must be effective because the scammers have been using that ploy for quite awhile now.  Pretty much the same as the "Microsoft contractors" who call because Microsoft has detected serious problems with our computers and need access to the computer so they can 'fix it.'  Since they have kept that up for so long people must still be falling for it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 4, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



We thought about that too, but the land line is cheap and gives us unlimited world wide calling when bundled with Comcast cable and internet and because we're 'old' and more likely to need emergency services and also because we are the sole lifeline for my 91-yr-old aunt, we figured we would have a back up.  When the cell phone service is on the blink, we have the land line.  And if the land line is out, we have our cell phones.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 4, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > So the "IRS" calls at 7 this morning to threaten me yet again with imminent arrest if I don't pay back taxes immediately--meaning I give them my credit card number over the phone of course.
> ...



There's no point.  They change their phone numbers every day or two so blocking numbers doesn't help.  They make themselves a rapidly moving target to avoid easy detection.  And I'm pretty sure they are operating from outside the country.  Just better to warn as many people as possible and let them spin their wheels.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 4, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I don't get junk calls on mine, but it's not actually a land line, it's VOIP.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 4, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I just don't have any real need for one any longer.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 4, 2017)

Been really busy lately , unpacking all my reenactment uniforms and equipment has lead to rearranging the garage, moving some things into the shed out back and setting up more shelving, I forgot how much stuff I had collected over the decades.  Overdid it a couple of days ago so taking it easy, no heavy work for a couple of days just some more light organizing.  The wife finally started going through her tens of thousands of clothes boxes a couple of weeks ago weeding out all the old 80s and 90s stuff that "she'll get back into" which means multiple runs to the women's shelter and other thrifts that help people.  That's freed up some more space but the house is a mess again with unpacked items an half full boxes that are being consolidated.  
I have much more work to do in the garage and shed and other items I need to weed out myself and in the meantime there's still trying to keep the house clean, etc..........


----------



## OldLady (Nov 4, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Where I work has that phones through the internet thing and after the big storm here Monday, our internet was down AND our phones were down due to that.  I do not like it when everything relies on a single source.  We never lost power but we were ground to a halt.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 4, 2017)

I slept 4 hours


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 4, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> So the "IRS" calls at 7 this morning to threaten me yet again with imminent arrest if I don't pay back taxes immediately--meaning I give them my credit card number over the phone of course.
> 
> And 10 minutes later, we get another call from somebody with a cheery greeting of "Hello, are you feeling well today" or some such hoping to get a 'fine' or 'yes' that they will then 'photoshop' into an order conversation to sell me something.
> 
> ...



I get calls on my land line even though I'm on the No Call List. Not so on my cell phone. On the land line I use a trick I learned in the Army many years ago on field radios. This little trick will make a caller hang up instantly Try it and let me know what you think.
When you get an unwanted or persistent caller on your land line, simply turn on your cell phone and place the mouth piece on the ear piece of the LL phone. The screech of the feedback will wreck the caller's ears. We used to do this in the Army when we were being told to do something we didn't want to hear.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 4, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > So the "IRS" calls at 7 this morning to threaten me yet again with imminent arrest if I don't pay back taxes immediately--meaning I give them my credit card number over the phone of course.
> ...



   That might work.  Actually with modern 'wireless' phones you can do that just moving one receiver close to another.

If we are in an ornery mode, we sometimes play with them wasting as much of their time as possible though in some cases that probably isn't all that smart.  One of my favorite things is to tell them, "Oh I'm so glad you called, but first, my husband sells insurance and I just found the Lord!  Do you have a minute?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 5, 2017)

Good morning everybody.  We are looking at the last few days of a glorious Indian summer in Albuquerque with highs in the low 70's, high 60's.  By mid week next week the temps will start falling off and we will start carrying jackets everywhere we go.  But for now, we are enjoying it.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 5, 2017)

Land lines?  Is that what they call those lines in the middle of the road?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 5, 2017)

Another mass shooting.  This time at a small Baptist Church in a small Texas town.  Many dead and wounded.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 5, 2017)

My boyfriends in town and we went out to dinner last night I got some great Posole.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 5, 2017)

drifter said:


> My *boyfriends* in town and we went out to dinner last night I got some great Posole.



Point of clarity, you went to dinner with your boyfriend or boyfriends?


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 5, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > My *boyfriends* in town and we went out to dinner last night I got some great Posole.
> ...


 
boyfriend


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 5, 2017)

drifter said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Not saying you couldn't have more than one, just asking.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 5, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I'm monogamous I just suck at grammar and sentence structure.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 5, 2017)

drifter said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



They're they're a lot of others have that problem two.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 5, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Yeah, that's me. There is an app I use called Grammarly. However, when posting at the forum sometimes I am just lazy. Plus I know it bugs Swagger a lot


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 5, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 5, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



 "When the cell phone service is on the blink, we have the land line. And if the land line is out, we have our cell phones."

Precisely why I have both. Those issues do arise and I am always grateful I have two options. 'Sides I like the clarity on my landline better than my cell, even though the cell is good. The landline is outstanding.


----------



## task0778 (Nov 5, 2017)

AquaAthena said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Good thinking IMHO, same as us.   BTW, cell phones can be pretty cheap too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 5, 2017)

AquaAthena said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Same with us.  And when the land line is on the frtiz we have a means of reporting it and vice versa.  And good to see you back in the Coffee Shop AA.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 5, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 5, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Thanks, my sweets.   It's good to see a friendly place. I remember it well. 

I have experienced several times the scenario you have and how GREAT I felt to have had my cell phone to call Charter/Spectrum to tell them the power was out which meant my landline was out. lol. Also, if I am expecting a business call on one of the phones, I use the other to make other calls. Have to admit I do freak a little when I am on one when the other one rings. LOL.  Often, though, I am able to tell the person I am speaking to that I am expecting another call on another phone and to please excuse a hasty "thank you so much, and goodbye....my call is coming in."


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 6, 2017)

Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Saveliberty's brother-in-law,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, Esthermoon, Dalia, SFC Ollie, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

_November's full moon this weekend isn't quite a super moon but comes very close.  The beaver moon is the second largest of the year.



_


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 6, 2017)

I get a picture every day from info@dailyoverview.com from somewhere in the world. Pictures are taken by drones and other aircraft and even from ISS.You can sign up to get a daily photo. Today's picture is from a drone over Northern NJ of fall foliage.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 6, 2017)

I went to the humane society today and wished I could adopt a few of the dogs they were so cute. My dogs I already have are spoiled and entitled they were born privileged. I tried to tell them about the poor dogs at the humane society and they didn't give a shit. They just want there treats now.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 6, 2017)

Mr. P. saw the skin Doc today.
His wounds are starting to finally heal from the inside out, which was the goal all along. 
He is also getting used to his new heart med and his MS is not as bad.
He says Hi! to all of you.
He is happy to finally see some good progress again on the long road to recovery. 

I will have to apply vitamin E oil  to them ,after they become completely healed, to help reduce the scars ,because this fairly was deep.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 6, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Mr. P. saw the skin Doc today.
> His wounds are starting to finally heal from the inside out, which was the goal all along.
> He is also getting used to his new heart med and his MS is not as bad.
> He says Hi! to all of you.
> ...



The Vitamin E oil is the best thing I ever used for healing a wound. When I had my knee operation, the nurses gave me the oil the day the staples were removed and I used it about a week and was told it was good enough.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 6, 2017)

Stopping in to wave at y'all. Might stop by this weekend for awhile to chat. I'm starting to miss it in here.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 6, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Stopping in to wave at y'all. Might stop by this weekend for awhile to chat. I'm starting to miss it in here.



Just stay, this is your home.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 6, 2017)

I'm on walkabout, exploring.

For now, all I will say is the folks here just have no clue how well they have it at usmb. NO CLUE.
Or they DO have a clue..which is why they sock back in. I'm learning this in my travels from here. It ain't pretty out there. Trust me on this.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 6, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. P. saw the skin Doc today.
> ...



I have heard that.  I asked my surgeon about it when I had my surgery something over two years ago and he said no because I was taking too much weird medicine for awhile that it might interfere with.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 6, 2017)

drifter said:


> I just suck at grammar and sentence structure.



I resemble that remark...


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 6, 2017)

Hossfly said:


>



What should we call you?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 6, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I'm on walkabout, exploring.
> 
> For now, all I will say is the folks here just have no clue how well they have it at usmb. NO CLUE.
> Or they DO have a clue..which is why they sock back in. I'm learning this in my travels from here. It ain't pretty out there. Trust me on this.



I would agree with that.  There are just enough really unpleasant people here to make us want to hang it up now and then, but the good guys like all ya'll here in the Coffee Shop and some others keep me here.  I never read in at the FZ so I miss out on most of the really hateful and cruel stuff.  And I am very proficient at scrolling over posts by the idiots, numbnuts, and other exercises in futility.  I don't mind at all if people disagree with me so long as they keep it friendly.  If I did, I wouldn't have any friends or family at all. 

And lately I have been enjoying some good discussions here at USMB though many, maybe most of them are still destroyed by the trolls.  But elsewhere, even at another board where I do most of my 'debating' as much as it can be done in these formats, all the unpleasant types are there too and are even more annoying.

I find myself spending less time there and more time here lately.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 6, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> I never read in at the FZ so I miss out on most of the really hateful and cruel stuff.


I really need to follow your example. I don't understand WHY I read down there and even participate. And I don't understand why a few (not all) continue to do to me what they claim is done to them by someone else. I don't get it. I really don't.

So, instead of banging my head against the wall...I must stop going down there. Must. In the meantime...I am trying to get to know other folks at other places and it's difficult. Not getting to know the people...not that. Its the RULES. omg. That is why I said what I said up there ^......usmb has the best staff and are VERY relaxed in ruling this place. All it takes is to be gone for a couple of days to realize what this place is..versus other places.

But..I am still on walkabout. But I check in for pms and to do a quick scroll. I think I will just start hitting Subscribed Forums instead of New Posts. That way...I won't click on something I shouldn't be clicking on for my own peace of mind.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 6, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Call me anything except 'late for dinner,'


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 6, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I just suck at grammar and sentence structure.
> ...



That remark I resemble.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 6, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> I get a picture every day from info@dailyoverview.com from somewhere in the world. Pictures are taken by drones and other aircraft and even from ISS.You can sign up to get a daily photo. Today's picture is from a drone over Northern NJ of fall foliage.



Hoss you are a good man... What a great site... I recommend to others highly...


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 6, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> I get a picture every day from info@dailyoverview.com from somewhere in the world. Pictures are taken by drones and other aircraft and even from ISS.You can sign up to get a daily photo. Today's picture is from a drone over Northern NJ of fall foliage.



Kind of looks like various stages of broccoli going bad.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 6, 2017)

drifter said:


> I went to the humane society today and wished I could adopt a few of the dogs they were so cute. My dogs I already have are spoiled and entitled they were born privileged. I tried to tell them about the poor dogs at the humane society and they didn't give a shit. They just want there treats now.



I am sure they will give shits later.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 6, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm on walkabout, exploring.
> ...




I used to look in on the FZ mostly for entertainment.   But now....if I go down there to look more than twice a month I'd be surprised.  There is some really hateful stuff that frankly isn't worth my time.  

C'est la vie.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 6, 2017)

The Lounge has a lot of good stuff.


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 6, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Heya, WelfareQueen. How good to see you. Regarding the FZ, I have NEVER gone in deliberately but once in a huge while, I find myself there. lol. With this format, it is hard to know where you are because of the grey ghosting of the forum under the title of a thread and one has to remember to look before they leap! Ha!  I like the feel of this place Fox has put together and worked on so hard for many years. Thanks, FF.  xo


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 6, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> I get a picture every day from info@dailyoverview.com from somewhere in the world. Pictures are taken by drones and other aircraft and even from ISS.You can sign up to get a daily photo. Today's picture is from a drone over Northern NJ of fall foliage.


Stunning, Hoss.


----------



## JBond (Nov 6, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> I get a picture every day from info@dailyoverview.com from somewhere in the world. Pictures are taken by drones and other aircraft and even from ISS.You can sign up to get a daily photo. Today's picture is from a drone over Northern NJ of fall foliage.


Lived in Ramsey NJ, Northern Bergen County near the NY state border.  Beautiful area. Thanks for posting.


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 6, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for
> 
> ...


That is one beautiful, sensual, mood shot, FF.  TY. 

I think I shall never, ever, get over thinking of freedombecki.  She is in my heart.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 7, 2017)

_Special thoughts for the good people of Sutherland Springs 

Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Saveliberty's brother-in-law,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, Esthermoon, Dalia, SFC Ollie, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

The waning moon is still impressive rising in the autumn sky._


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 7, 2017)

At last the autumn colors are here.  Nearly half our trees have already unspectacularly lost their foliage but the hold outs are finally showing their stuff.  Oaks in particular are especially showy with the sugar maples bursting out in vibrant golds.  My own Trompenberg maple on the north lawn swapped its deep red feathery leaves for dazzling orange.

Meanwhile St.  Clair Avenue remains closed from the junction with Avondale Street to Walnut Street in front of the Nazarene Church.  St. Clair is the main north/south street in town.  It rises from The Diamond, the town square at the intersection of Sixth, Market and Dresden all the way up the steep hill and then out to the suburb of Calcutta.

There is a concrete retaining wall that holds Ray Street from falling onto St. Clair.  Or rather, there was a retaining wall.  It developed a nasty crack and has outlived its design life.  The WPA built it during the Great Depression and it has served the community well until this passed summer.  So the city fathers declared it must be replaced and closing the main artery had to be done to accommodate the demolition.  Ray Street will now dead end and a new wall is being built.

The detour has been shown to be clumsy for north side commuters trying to get downtown.  Traffic has been diverted to Avondale Street which is narrower and, believe it or not, even steeper than St. Clair Avenue is.

Of course getting downtown is one thing, but being downtown has changed a lot in the past sixty odd years.  There was a time, before shopping malls and online shopping, when downtown was the only practical means of commerce.  There were four theaters; The State Theater with a balcony and deep red velvet drapes drawn across the silver screen, The Columbia which was the smallest (and some say the shabbiest) where I saw _Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf_ and fell out of love with Elizabeth Taylor, The American which was the last to close and then there was The Ceramic on Fourth Street right next to the YMCA.  The Ceramic was the grandest theater in town hosting Vaudeville acts like The Marx Brother and George Burns before my time.

Downtown businesses included Montgomery (Monkey) Wards, J.C. Penny, Sears and Roebuck Woolworth's on the national chain side.  D.M. Ogilvie and Olsen's were local department stores.  Robbins and Sant, Paul Arrow's and The Men's Shop were haberdasheries providing the latest styles in gabardine and imported silk suits.  Zak's and The Millinery provided East Liverpool's women  with fine frocks and hats.

But my favorite stores were Heimie's where a boy with two dollars in his pocket could buy not only Mad Magazine but a Revel model to put together with smelly glue and patience.  You could buy balsa wood airplanes powered by a wound up gum band (rubber band for you non-Pittsburghers).

Right across Washington Street from Heimie's was Burbick's Hardware.  Why they called themselves a hardware store, I'll never know.  The did sell Dremel drills for craftsmen but their stock in trade was sporting goods.  Two pristine white baseballs every spring and, if you were lucky, a new glove along with the neat's foot oil to ready it for vigorous play.  Jerseys to jockstraps were always picked up at Burbick's

At Fifth and Washington was Ogilvie's, East Liverpool's answer to Gimble's.  In the basement was housewares where kitchen gizmos were demonstrated every Saturday.  Knives to slice tomatoes so thin you could read the newspapers through them, juicers guaranteed to get every last drop out of an orange or vegetable peelers that could take the skin from a potato in one long spiral slice.  My paternal grandmother was a sucker for all these gadgets.

But Grandma could take advantage of the bargains in Ogilvie's basement because she had an employee discount.  Grandma ran the candy counter just inside the Washington Street door.  One might think that having one's Grandma run the biggest candy counter in town would have distinct advantages.  But Grandma was Scottish, stereotypically so.  She did not take any Grandmotherly glee at slipping her first grandson an errant peanut cluster or chocolate covered toffee.  No, Grandma's preference for candy ran to the matronly.  White nugget pieces filled with jellied fruit or ghastly coconut covered pieces of licorice was what I got.  Blech!  I don't dislike the flavor of coconut but I do dislike the texture.  To me, coconut is like eating toenails.

There were no cash registers in Ogilvie's   Clerks took cash payments or store charge slips and put them in metal canisters fitted out with rubber bumpers, the type early bank drive-up windows used.  The payment and the sales slip were then whisked away to the Mezzanine level by pneumatic tubes, a fascinating sight for kids of all ages.  Soon enough the canister would reappear from the tube and the receipt would be in it.  Amazing!

All that charm and wonder are gone now.  We click on our shopping carts, check our email for a confirmation and the mailman serves as the pneumatic tube.  More's the pity.

St. Clair Avenue is expected to reopen sometime before the snow flies.  Let's hope so.

And so it's 3:30 in the morning and my muse has kept me up way beyond my bedtime.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 7, 2017)

Do you have a favorite coffee brand? We drink San Francisco Bay coffee.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 7, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> At last the autumn colors are here.  Nearly half our trees have already unspectacularly lost their foliage but the hold outs are finally showing their stuff.  Oaks in particular are especially showy with the sugar maples bursting out in vibrant golds.  My own Trompenberg maple on the north lawn swapped its deep red feathery leaves for dazzling orange.
> 
> Meanwhile St.  Clair Avenue remains closed from the junction with Avondale Street to Walnut Street in front of the Nazarene Church.  St. Clair is the main north/south street in town.  It rises from The Diamond, the town square at the intersection of Sixth, Market and Dresden all the way up the steep hill and then out to the suburb of Calcutta.
> 
> ...



I too have done my best writing between midnight and dawn.  But yours is special Nosmo.  And one of these days I hope you are preparing all of these wonderful word paintings for your own anthology.  I would buy it


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 7, 2017)

drifter said:


> Do you have a favorite coffee brand? We drink San Francisco Bay coffee.



1, Folgers  2. Eight O'Clock


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 7, 2017)

drifter said:


> Do you have a favorite coffee brand? We drink San Francisco Bay coffee.



Honestly we usually drink whatever canned coffee was on sale at Albertsons recently.  But when we splurge on a good blend that we grind ourselves, the New Mexico Pinon Coffee Co. here in Albuquerque puts out an Arabica bean medium roast that is just excellent.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 7, 2017)

Oh, and good morning everybody.  Chilly and partly cloudy in Albuquerque this morning and I have a sense we could get some precipitation today though it isn't in the forecast.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 7, 2017)

AquaAthena said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



It's similar for me.  I don't go to the FZ to browse threads, but there are times when I'll click on a thread title from the list of new threads and it takes me to the FZ.  I don't mind, I'm just not interested in the idea of people tossing around insults instead of debating or arguing.  Insults within an argument isn't so bad, though.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 7, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> I get a picture every day from info@dailyoverview.com from somewhere in the world. Pictures are taken by drones and other aircraft and even from ISS.You can sign up to get a daily photo. Today's picture is from a drone over Northern NJ of fall foliage.


Multi colored broccoli?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 7, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


Most people on the board take the FZ completely wrong, most take it way too seriously.  When I was in the Navy it was a constant "cut down contest" to see who had the sharpest wit, whenever someone took it seriously they would draw insults like sh__ draws flies.  That was the only time we would be truly mean, the FZ is like that, for most, each person trying to be their own version of Don Rickles then piling on someone who thinks internet message boards are serious business.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 7, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > I get a picture every day from info@dailyoverview.com from somewhere in the world. Pictures are taken by drones and other aircraft and even from ISS.You can sign up to get a daily photo. Today's picture is from a drone over Northern NJ of fall foliage.
> ...



www.dailyoverview.com


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 7, 2017)

drifter said:


> Do you have a favorite coffee brand? We drink San Francisco Bay coffee.


Sun tan lotion?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 7, 2017)

Now that I'm well over my long term funk and have been getting tons of things done I have to slow it down for a while, especially after trying to seriously damage myself........
Early Monday evening I was unpacking some more items in the crowded garage, took up a large pile of shipping paper to toss in the recycle bin outside.  As I was exiting the garage my right foot hooked an extension cord carrier that had slipped down onto the floor, my left foot hooked my right foot and I went airborne landing on the concrete driveway on my right shoulder and nearly bouncing under the truck.  I laid there in agony for a few minutes realizing I couldn't move my arm and wondering how long I would have to lay there before someone would discover me.  I finally pulled myself upright using the truck bumper and the wife drove me to the VA ER.  The ER docs claim it's not broken, severe bone contusion and soft tissue damage.  Still very, very, very sore and painful to use so this right hander is learning how to be a lefty.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 7, 2017)

Me, I'm a Chock full o' Nuts man where home brewed coffee is concerned.  Was it that Arab sheik lifting a cup to his lips or the jingle?  Chock Full o' Nuts is that heavenly Coffee.  A better coffee a millionaire's money can't buy.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 7, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Now that I'm well over my long term funk and have been getting tons of things done I have to slow it down for a while, especially after trying to seriously damage myself........
> Early Monday evening I was unpacking some more items in the crowded garage, took up a large pile of shipping paper to toss in the recycle bin outside.  As I was exiting the garage my right foot hooked an extension cord carrier that had slipped down onto the floor, my left foot hooked my right foot and I went airborne landing on the concrete driveway on my right shoulder and nearly bouncing under the truck.  I laid there in agony for a few minutes realizing I couldn't move my arm and wondering how long I would have to lay there before someone would discover me.  I finally pulled myself upright using the truck bumper and the wife drove me to the VA ER.  The ER docs claim it's not broken, severe bone contusion and soft tissue damage.  Still very, very, very sore and painful to use so this right hander is learning how to be a lefty.


Ouch!

Dr. Nosmo prescribes liberal doses of bourbon accompanied with by a medium rare Porterhouse to be taken daily.

No charge, and feel better soon.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 7, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



I know some who use the FZ to intentionally bait or hurt somebody though.  Admittedly the same kinds of people will do that on the out-of-FZ threads too, but it is more pointedly prevalent in the FZ.  I see the kind of 'insult' humor you are referencing as more in the political threads where people try to throw the more creative insults at each other.  (IMO they fail--they don't know what a truly creative insult is.  ) I don't enjoy that either but I don't take it as intentionally hurtful.

I will agree that there are some FZ threads that are just entertaining to the participants and are not personally offensive, even though light hearted insulting banter is thrown around.  I have been summoned via mentions to some of those--that may be illegal here to do now and if it isn't it should be.  But I still don't go there because of the stuff that I just choose not to participate in.  A matter of taste I think.  I have some good friends here I think a lot of who do participate in some FZ threads, including you apparently , and that's okay too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 7, 2017)

AquaAthena said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys.
> ...



Becki seems to be doing okay but the only internet she has is apparently at their local library so available time to use it is very limited.  She does check in every few months to let us know she is alive and kicking.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 7, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Me,* I'm a Chock full o' Nuts man* where home brewed coffee is concerned.  Was it that Arab sheik lifting a cup to his lips or the jingle?  Chock Full o' Nuts is that heavenly Coffee.  A better coffee a millionaire's money can't buy.


Just where coffee is concerned?


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 7, 2017)

Last time I went to the local library I found it has shut down. That's a bloody nuisance because I used to do photocopying there, and refer to their extensive collection of law books. I know the laws of England are all online now, but there were a lot of other useful books I no longer have access to.

On the home front, I am totally bloody fed up with the new downstairs neighbour. He has a giggling girlfriend and they stay up talking all night. I now have to use ear plugs to get to sleep.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 7, 2017)

drifter said:


> Do you have a favorite coffee brand? We drink San Francisco Bay coffee.


Whirled (World) Market Amalfi Coast Espresso roast, whole bean, $20 for a 24 oz bag.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 7, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Last time I went to the local library I found it has shut down. That's a bloody nuisance because I used to do photocopying there, and refer to their extensive collection of law books. I know the laws of England are all online now, but there were a lot of other useful books I no longer have access to.
> 
> On the home front, I am totally bloody fed up with the new downstairs neighbour. He has a giggling girlfriend and they stay up talking all night. I now have to use ear plugs to get to sleep.



I would suggest buying one of the air horns that officials use in sports functions in order to neutralize the giggling GF. Sporting goods store sell them and they use compressed air bottles. Those horns have been known to wake the dead.


----------



## Spare_change (Nov 7, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Last time I went to the local library I found it has shut down. That's a bloody nuisance because I used to do photocopying there, and refer to their extensive collection of law books. I know the laws of England are all online now, but there were a lot of other useful books I no longer have access to.
> ...


Either that, or three rounds thru the floor with a 12 gauge shotgun .... that usually quiets them down. It's worked every time for me. Also gives you a great place to sweep the stuff on the floor -- saves the cost of a dustpan.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 7, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Me,* I'm a Chock full o' Nuts man* where home brewed coffee is concerned.  Was it that Arab sheik lifting a cup to his lips or the jingle?  Chock Full o' Nuts is that heavenly Coffee.  A better coffee a millionaire's money can't buy.
> ...


Hardy har har!  I'm also fond of the USMB Coffee Shop IV.  It happens to be chock full o' nuts too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 7, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > I get a picture every day from info@dailyoverview.com from somewhere in the world. Pictures are taken by drones and other aircraft and even from ISS.You can sign up to get a daily photo. Today's picture is from a drone over Northern NJ of fall foliage.
> ...



  I thought the very same thing when I first saw it though the muted color motif is just gorgeous.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 7, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Last time I went to the local library I found it has shut down. That's a bloody nuisance because I used to do photocopying there, and refer to their extensive collection of law books. I know the laws of England are all online now, but there were a lot of other useful books I no longer have access to.
> 
> On the home front, I am totally bloody fed up with the new downstairs neighbour. He has a giggling girlfriend and they stay up talking all night. I now have to use ear plugs to get to sleep.



Is caller ID automatic in Great Britain like it is here?  If not, call them and hand up after a ring or two.  Then do it again the next time they get loud.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 7, 2017)

Spare_change said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



True but it makes a frightful mess of one's own floor so I suggest a less violent means of getting the point across.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 7, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Now that I'm well over my long term funk and have been getting tons of things done I have to slow it down for a while, especially after trying to seriously damage myself........
> Early Monday evening I was unpacking some more items in the crowded garage, took up a large pile of shipping paper to toss in the recycle bin outside.  As I was exiting the garage my right foot hooked an extension cord carrier that had slipped down onto the floor, my left foot hooked my right foot and I went airborne landing on the concrete driveway on my right shoulder and nearly bouncing under the truck.  I laid there in agony for a few minutes realizing I couldn't move my arm and wondering how long I would have to lay there before someone would discover me.  I finally pulled myself upright using the truck bumper and the wife drove me to the VA ER.  The ER docs claim it's not broken, severe bone contusion and soft tissue damage.  Still very, very, very sore and painful to use so this right hander is learning how to be a lefty.



Oh my.    We have you on the vigil list for an injured wing/shoulder problem.  Was this the same one?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 7, 2017)

drifter said:


> Do you have a favorite coffee brand? We drink San Francisco Bay coffee.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 7, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



How about letting the sink run over and go to a movie?


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 7, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


My grandma would clear her throat.  'Nuff said.  We kids got the message.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 7, 2017)

I miss SFC Ollie.  He was indeed a fine fellow.  A veteran never had a better friend.  I miss his wit and the way we would badger each other - especially when it was time for the annual Army Navy game to be played.  I miss the barbs we would toss at each other whenever the Cowboys would play the Redskins.  I miss reading about what his American Legion Post was doing to promote their brand of good will and how he proved his leadership qualities by leading them along to success.  He had a great sense of humor and I’ve never known a more on-line gentleman.  I know his life has changed with the loss of his wife and dog who should have been promoted to General.  I wish he could find the time to make his way back to us.  I truly miss him.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 7, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> I miss SFC Ollie.  He was indeed a fine fellow.  A veteran never had a better friend.  I miss his wit and the way we would badger each other - especially when it was time for the annual Army Navy game to be played.  I miss the barbs we would toss at each other whenever the Cowboys would play the Redskins.  I miss reading about what his American Legion Post was doing to promote their brand of good will and how he proved his leadership qualities by leading them along to success.  He had a great sense of humor and I’ve never known a more on-line gentleman.  I know his life has changed with the loss of his wife and dog who should have been promoted to General.  I wish he could find the time to make his way back to us.  I truly miss him.


SFC Ollie lives less than forty miles north of me.  We made the effort to meet up at a watering hole one Sunday as the Cowboys were on TV.  We had a great time chatting and watching football together.

Everything he showed us about his character and wit online was just as true in real life.  I miss him too.  I miss the fuss he made over decorating his house for Halloween.  I miss the photos he shared of his American Legion exploits.  I still buy a new American flag from the Legion website every spring and encourage others to do the same.

Somewhere in USMB Coffee Shop lore is a photo of the two of us at that meeting.  I wonder where it is now.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 7, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Now that I'm well over my long term funk and have been getting tons of things done I have to slow it down for a while, especially after trying to seriously damage myself........
> ...


Nope, other side......  Learning to hold a fork with my feet.........


----------



## Sbiker (Nov 7, 2017)

Could I uncover my troll essense?  Thanks...

I'm still celebrating the great holiday of the world. Holiday, not remembered in western world (but defined a lot of people lives ).. A holiday, officially ignored in Russia and tend to be forbidden. But a really great holiday for all we are, the common people of the world...
Named it, I'll violate the rules of topis, I don't want to do it.
But I want to raise a toast!
Cheese! )))


----------



## SeaGal (Nov 7, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Could I uncover my troll essense?  Thanks...
> 
> I'm still celebrating the great holiday of the world. Holiday, not remembered in western world (but defined a lot of people lives ).. A holiday, officially ignored in Russia and tend to be forbidden. But a really great holiday for all we are, the common people of the world...
> Named it, I'll violate the rules of topis, I don't want to do it.
> ...



Cheese, huh?  Hope the lines weren't too long.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 7, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> I miss SFC Ollie.  He was indeed a fine fellow.  A veteran never had a better friend.  I miss his wit and the way we would badger each other - especially when it was time for the annual Army Navy game to be played.  I miss the barbs we would toss at each other whenever the Cowboys would play the Redskins.  I miss reading about what his American Legion Post was doing to promote their brand of good will and how he proved his leadership qualities by leading them along to success.  He had a great sense of humor and I’ve never known a more on-line gentleman.  I know his life has changed with the loss of his wife and dog who should have been promoted to General.  I wish he could find the time to make his way back to us.  I truly miss him.


Go visit him where he hangs his hat. I do. 
He has a new avie too. He looks really good. Nice hat as well. 
You don't have to be married to one board, ya know.


----------



## SeaGal (Nov 7, 2017)

drifter said:


> Do you have a favorite coffee brand? We drink San Francisco Bay coffee.



I do.  Not exotic, easily found on store shelves throughout Costa Rica.





Barring that, I just buy what ever is on sale at the local supermarket.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 7, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> I miss SFC Ollie.  He was indeed a fine fellow.  A veteran never had a better friend.  I miss his wit and the way we would badger each other - especially when it was time for the annual Army Navy game to be played.  I miss the barbs we would toss at each other whenever the Cowboys would play the Redskins.  I miss reading about what his American Legion Post was doing to promote their brand of good will and how he proved his leadership qualities by leading them along to success.  He had a great sense of humor and I’ve never known a more on-line gentleman.  I know his life has changed with the loss of his wife and dog who should have been promoted to General.  I wish he could find the time to make his way back to us.  I truly miss him.



So SFC Ollie, if you are reading in, you still have lots of friends here.  












;


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 7, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > I miss SFC Ollie.  He was indeed a fine fellow.  A veteran never had a better friend.  I miss his wit and the way we would badger each other - especially when it was time for the annual Army Navy game to be played.  I miss the barbs we would toss at each other whenever the Cowboys would play the Redskins.  I miss reading about what his American Legion Post was doing to promote their brand of good will and how he proved his leadership qualities by leading them along to success.  He had a great sense of humor and I’ve never known a more on-line gentleman.  I know his life has changed with the loss of his wife and dog who should have been promoted to General.  I wish he could find the time to make his way back to us.  I truly miss him.
> ...



Yes.  I will always regret losing that photo and so many great photos of coffee shoppers over the years.  Apparently the first three Coffee Shop threads were purged when we moved to Xenforo from the old VBulletin forum.  Like Gracie I pretty much have daily interaction with him a couple of other places, but miss him here.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 7, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



I have a thick skin and generally could care less.    So I guess I agree with you except there have been incidents in the FZ that were a lot more than cutting humor.  I am sure many remember mocking that Gracie endured when she lost a pet.  Some things do cross the line, and that definitely crossed the line.  It was terrible.  

Me....I'd rather focus on more positive things...but to each his (or her) own.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 7, 2017)

Well...a good dose of Frasier can make anyone smile, lol. Niles and Frasier, Martin and Daphne. Oh, and eddie of course.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 7, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Well...a good dose of Frasier can make anyone smile, lol. Niles and Frasier, Martin and Daphne. Oh, and eddie of course.



I go to sleep watching Frazier on the Hallmark Channel almost every night except now when they are pre-empted by all the Hallmark Christmas movies. I wonder who at Hallmark thought it a good idea to run nonstop Christmas movies starting on Halloween?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 7, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I don't remember that but I've heard enough about it and yes, there are a few who are just vindictive and nasty, I tend to just ignore them.  There is one that has recently returned who I didn't realize was probably one of them cause she's doing it now since she came back.  I just see what has been posted and move on, if someone wants to be that petty and cruel I don't want them even as an acquaintance except of course the object of such mean derision and scorn are members of the nasty infestation leaving their droppings all over the board...........


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 7, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Well...a good dose of Frasier can make anyone smile, lol. Niles and Frasier, Martin and Daphne. Oh, and eddie of course.
> ...



Now that I've basically finished my Christmas shopping at the beginning of November, I find myself wishing the holiday would get here quickly so I can give away the presents.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 7, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I usually focus on negative things....but not in a fun way.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 7, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Give em to me now and consider Christmas done........


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 7, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



In the market for a Spongebob clock or some gymnastics themed girls clothing?


----------



## Gracie (Nov 7, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Well...a good dose of Frasier can make anyone smile, lol. Niles and Frasier, Martin and Daphne. Oh, and eddie of course.
> ...


Netflix, hon. I watch on netflix.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 7, 2017)

One last comment about "down there", then I plan to move on and forget they exist:

I don't like it when they crawl up from the sewer, go find topics to invade, then take back down there something that was said upstairs to use as bait for their next pile on. Happened again today that I saw it being done to some one else. Discussing a topic in a thread, and its taken immediately down there as a new thread bashing the person discussing it. Its asinine behavior and how grown adults can get a kick out of that, just boggles the mind.

Plus, they make derogatory fun of the CS all the time..and the people who post here just because its NOT nasty and hateful. Who does that shit?


Anyway....thats enough. I decided when I plopped back down in here, THERE would no longer exist. But that won't stop them. Next thing they will do is start using the @ feature because they MUST be SEEN being assholes.

So....done. Now..how about the weather? Its COLD!!! Said it might snow tomorrow!!!


----------



## Spare_change (Nov 7, 2017)

Gracie said:


> One last comment about "down there", then I plan to move on and forget they exist:
> 
> I don't like it when they crawl up from the sewer, go find topics to invade, then take back down there something that was said upstairs to use as bait for their next pile on. Happened again today that I saw it being done to some one else. Discussing a topic in a thread, and its taken immediately down there as a new thread bashing the person discussing it. Its asinine behavior and how grown adults can get a kick out of that, just boggles the mind.
> 
> ...


Not tomorrow --- right now in Colorado.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 7, 2017)

I kinda hope it snows. Kinda not. I'm not used to it but a small dose won't hurt me. I want it to wait til Thanksgiving! And then on Xmas!


----------



## Spare_change (Nov 7, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I kinda hope it snows. Kinda not. I'm not used to it but a small dose won't hurt me. I want it to wait til Thanksgiving! And then on Xmas!


Now, you know it doesn't work like that ---- you either get 10 feet or nothing. Before you decide, remember what those drifts look like after about a month - all that dirt and mud and ugliness.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 7, 2017)

Oh, I have been in snow before, but that was 40+ years ago. Drifts as high as the house! Sliding down the road because it was so icey.
No, I want a nice soft light snow that sticks for a couple of hours then melts. I want the commercial snow you see on tv with a nice dinner being eaten by a warm hearth although I don't have a hearth I can pretend to have one, lol.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 7, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I kinda hope it snows. Kinda not. I'm not used to it but a small dose won't hurt me. I want it to wait til Thanksgiving! And then on Xmas!



I'd love to have snow here.  At 8 years old, the little one has limited time left for innocent wonder playing in snow.  I'd love to have a chance to see her enjoy it again before she starts becoming an adult.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 7, 2017)

I'm ready for Christmas.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 7, 2017)

I'm not. I haven't celebrated xmas in probably 5 years. Well, I got the dogs presents. That was fun watching them tear them open, lol. But a tree? Lights? Xmas dinner? Gift exchange? Nope. Last year we didn't have a home....this year, we have one but ...well...you know.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 7, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I kinda hope it snows. Kinda not. I'm not used to it but a small dose won't hurt me. I want it to wait til Thanksgiving! And then on Xmas!



I hope you have the proper gear to keep warm.  Thermals, hat, coat, scarf, gloves, down jacket, snow pants . . .   I don't know if it gets THAT cold where you are, but if you ever want to see snow, you can just come pay me a visit in January.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 7, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I'm not. I haven't celebrated xmas in probably 5 years. Well, I got the dogs presents. That was fun watching them tear them open, lol. But a tree? Lights? Xmas dinner? Gift exchange? Nope. Last year we didn't have a home....this year, we have one but ...well...you know.



I'll send you a present.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 7, 2017)

drifter said:


> I'm ready for Christmas.



Ready already?    I just started my list!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 7, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I kinda hope it snows. Kinda not. I'm not used to it but a small dose won't hurt me. I want it to wait til Thanksgiving! And then on Xmas!
> ...



Right, because that is really the only time snow is fun.  When you are a kid and you get a snow day from school.  Once you're an adult, it's mostly just a PITA!


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 7, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I'm ready for Christmas.
> ...



I just mean I'm in the mood for it.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 7, 2017)

drifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Oh, I thought you meant you were ready ready.  I'm no where near ready yet.


----------



## Spare_change (Nov 7, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I'm not. I haven't celebrated xmas in probably 5 years. Well, I got the dogs presents. That was fun watching them tear them open, lol. But a tree? Lights? Xmas dinner? Gift exchange? Nope. Last year we didn't have a home....this year, we have one but ...well...you know.


Here's your new mandate!!!

*You have a home ... you DESERVE a damn Christmas! *

It can happen ... it ain't how much you got, it's how much you care. Tree? Pfft. Lights? Who cares?

God bless you ---- on Christmas morning, I want you to feel the prayers we offer for you. I want you to remember the warmth of love, the comfort of loved ones.

*Do it, damn it!!*

(Let me know if I can be of any help)


----------



## Gracie (Nov 7, 2017)

Spare_change said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not. I haven't celebrated xmas in probably 5 years. Well, I got the dogs presents. That was fun watching them tear them open, lol. But a tree? Lights? Xmas dinner? Gift exchange? Nope. Last year we didn't have a home....this year, we have one but ...well...you know.
> ...


I was NOT expecting to read this. Thank you for the feel goods!
I will have a semi xmas.....I have neighbor animals I sit, befriended, etc and will be buying stuffed toys for them..and cans of tuna for the kitty. I also made a few new friends here, so I will be getting them little gifts. I might even cook xmas eve dinner like I used to. And, I might even go to church with one of my new friends.
Thank you for what you said. That is gift/help enough and much appreciated. I will consider your words and uplifting message. Again, thank you.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 7, 2017)

Now I am starting to feel...something. Not sure what. Maybe we need a Christmas thread here in the Lounge area or even in the CS. Heck, Coffee Shops decorate, don't they? Or both. CS and in the Lounge forum. We all wear Christmas avi's or something. Give each other cyber gifts or either words, or pics of something we wish we could give. 

That might be fun, yes?

Long ago, at another board (20 years ago), we used to do gift exchanges. For reals. Someone would be the hat holder and those that wanted to participate would post in the xmas gift exchange thread. All the names dropped in, the person voted to be in charge would draw out two names and those two would buy a gift not over 10 bucks for the other one. Then two more names..then two more...etc etc. Back then, nobody was as paranoid to give real names and addresses although it was a very large board but close knit as well as large. It was so much fun! But...nowadays, that is too dangerous to do unfortunately. Too many wackadoodles. So...cyber gift exchange for fun?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 7, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Good for you and congratulations.  (With just a tad of boo, hiss in there.  )


----------



## Gracie (Nov 7, 2017)

I enjoyed the giving more than the receiving. Especially the furkids. They KNEW they had prezzies.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 7, 2017)

Gracie said:


> One last comment about "down there", then I plan to move on and forget they exist:
> 
> I don't like it when they crawl up from the sewer, go find topics to invade, then take back down there something that was said upstairs to use as bait for their next pile on. Happened again today that I saw it being done to some one else. Discussing a topic in a thread, and its taken immediately down there as a new thread bashing the person discussing it. Its asinine behavior and how grown adults can get a kick out of that, just boggles the mind.
> 
> ...



But you see, if you don't read in down there, you can be completely oblivious to it all.  Sewer rats exist but sre no consequence to anybody so long as we stay out of the sewer.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 7, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > One last comment about "down there", then I plan to move on and forget they exist:
> ...


True that. I have most of them on iggie now anyway except for a scant few. Sometimes by accident I see something from the few I don't have on iggie, then realize where I am and bail real quick. But..I still don't get it how people can act like that and think its normal and find humor in it. Seriously, its mind boggling. I also don't know how people can abuse animals, rape, murder, etc and find humor in that too...rather than good conversation amongst nice people who find humor in kinder ways.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 7, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Nope, not big on Spongebob and I stopped wearing gymnastic themed girls clothing eons ago, I only wear Vera Wang & Furstenberg now........


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 7, 2017)

_Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for

Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Saveliberty's brother-in-law,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, Esthermoon, Dalia, SFC Ollie, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us._
_
The snow will come in due time, but for now we can enjoy the unique beauty of  the middle of autumn.



_


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 8, 2017)

Gracie said:


> One last comment about "down there", then I plan to move on and forget they exist:
> 
> I don't like it when they crawl up from the sewer, go find topics to invade, then take back down there something that was said upstairs to use as bait for their next pile on. Happened again today that I saw it being done to some one else. Discussing a topic in a thread, and its taken immediately down there as a new thread bashing the person discussing it. Its asinine behavior and how grown adults can get a kick out of that, just boggles the mind.
> 
> ...


The one's who make fun of the CS are the pathetic ones who aren't satisfied until all the world is their toilet.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## SeaGal (Nov 8, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Now I am starting to feel...something. Not sure what. Maybe we need a Christmas thread here in the Lounge area or even in the CS. Heck, Coffee Shops decorate, don't they? Or both. CS and in the Lounge forum. We all wear Christmas avi's or something. Give each other cyber gifts or either words, or pics of something we wish we could give.
> 
> That might be fun, yes?
> 
> Long ago, at another board (20 years ago), we used to do gift exchanges. For reals. Someone would be the hat holder and those that wanted to participate would post in the xmas gift exchange thread. All the names dropped in, the person voted to be in charge would draw out two names and those two would buy a gift not over 10 bucks for the other one. Then two more names..then two more...etc etc. Back then, nobody was as paranoid to give real names and addresses although it was a very large board but close knit as well as large. It was so much fun! But...nowadays, that is too dangerous to do unfortunately. Too many wackadoodles. So...cyber gift exchange for fun?



I love the idea!  My cyber gift to you - a hearth (sort of)  to warm yourself by.






The thing I miss most about Christmas is the pitter patter of little feet down the hallway on Christmas morning.  The thing I miss the least is wrapping all those presents. 

When we became empty nesters we started a tradition of an 'open-house' on Christmas Eve.  Finger foods, bonfire, a few friends and what family we can gather.  Prior to the arrival of grandkids - to fill the emptiness, I'd pick a few children's names off of an Angel Tree...still do.  A wonderful way to be part of the Christmas hustle and bustle.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 8, 2017)

drifter said:


> I'm ready for Christmas.



It's supposed to be 12 days of Christmas, but British TV has already started with stupid Christmas films.
On the bright side I already have my sisters Christmas presents, so no worries.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 8, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Now I am starting to feel...something. Not sure what. Maybe we need a Christmas thread here in the Lounge area or even in the CS. Heck, Coffee Shops decorate, don't they? Or both. CS and in the Lounge forum. We all wear Christmas avi's or something. Give each other cyber gifts or either words, or pics of something we wish we could give.
> 
> That might be fun, yes?
> 
> Long ago, at another board (20 years ago), we used to do gift exchanges. For reals. Someone would be the hat holder and those that wanted to participate would post in the xmas gift exchange thread. All the names dropped in, the person voted to be in charge would draw out two names and those two would buy a gift not over 10 bucks for the other one. Then two more names..then two more...etc etc. Back then, nobody was as paranoid to give real names and addresses although it was a very large board but close knit as well as large. It was so much fun! But...nowadays, that is too dangerous to do unfortunately. Too many wackadoodles. So...cyber gift exchange for fun?



We can indeed decorate here in the Coffee Shop but not before Thanskgiving unless it is Thanksgiving decorations.  I'm very specific about that.


----------



## SeaGal (Nov 8, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Now I am starting to feel...something. Not sure what. Maybe we need a Christmas thread here in the Lounge area or even in the CS. Heck, Coffee Shops decorate, don't they? Or both. CS and in the Lounge forum. We all wear Christmas avi's or something. Give each other cyber gifts or either words, or pics of something we wish we could give.
> ...



Uh oh! Should I re-wrap Gracie's gift?  I don't think she's seen it yet.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 8, 2017)

Heading to DC/Arlington tomorrow morning (9th) and returning on Sunday (12th). My unit (what's left of it) will be having our 52d Get Together & Gab Fest at the Crowne Plaza in Crystal City by the airport. Any of you in the DC area are invited to drop in to visit a group of broken down old Cavalrymen. There are other groups at the hotel. My group is the Ia Drang/LZ X-Ray Veterans and we have a hospitality room. I'll be wearing the jacket in my avatar. Hope to meet some of you there. We basically visit the VN Wall on the 11th to honor those who are listed there. Saturday evening we have our annual banquet and swap lies.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 8, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Now I am starting to feel...something. Not sure what. Maybe we need a Christmas thread here in the Lounge area or even in the CS. Heck, Coffee Shops decorate, don't they? Or both. CS and in the Lounge forum. We all wear Christmas avi's or something. Give each other cyber gifts or either words, or pics of something we wish we could give.
> ...



I agree.  We try to do the Angel Tree thing every year too and now Christmas is more of a time to brighten the day for the lonely than anything else. Most of the Christmas money goes to the Salvation Army, Joy Junction, and similar groups.  Once the kids and grandkid -- no greats yet -- were grown and they need absolutely nothing, presents are sort of a token thing now.  We will pick up something fun for Dana and Betty and maybe my sister who will have Christmas dinner with us, and make a pleasant day of it, and that will be pretty much it.  Much less stressful and much more enjoyable for me.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 8, 2017)

Grateful for my friends at the coffee shop.


----------



## SeaGal (Nov 8, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> I agree.  We try to do the Angel Tree thing every year too and now Christmas is more of a time to brighten the day for the lonely than anything else. Most of the Christmas money goes to the Salvation Army, Joy Junction, and similar groups.  Once the kids and grandkid -- no greats yet -- were grown and they need absolutely nothing, presents are sort of a token thing now.  We will pick up something fun for Dana and Betty and maybe my sister who will have Christmas dinner with us, and make a pleasant day of it, and that will be pretty much it.  Much less stressful and much more enjoyable for me.



When our grandchildren were born we decided to open savings accounts for them rather than give gifts for Christmas and birthdays  They are very young yet and I still like to have a wrapped present to give them.  Lately, it's been books filled with family pictures, vacations, holidays spent together, etc. in storybook form that I make using shutterfly.   They love seeing themselves in a storybook.

The Salvation Army is an amazing organization.  They provide a great service to the downtrodden, downhearted and down-on-their-luck folks..far beyond Thanksgiving and Christmas help.  Most of the kettle money stays in the county it's collected in and funds the Christmas food baskets and presents for children.  It's what it's all about - you are so right.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 8, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



LOL.  No, I'm all for getting all that out of the way early so that Christmas itself can be a joyful and stress free time.  There just won't be a Christmas tree to put it under in the Coffee Shop until at least the day after Thanksgiving.  I want Christmas to be the magical time it was for kids when it was four weeks of Advent and then Christmas.  (For the orthodox there can also be the 12 days of Christmas beginning with Christmas Day.)  But it can't be so special when it starts before Halloween.


----------



## SeaGal (Nov 8, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Heading to DC/Arlington tomorrow morning (9th) and returning on Sunday (12th). My unit (what's left of it) will be having our 52d Get Together & Gab Fest at the Crowne Plaza in Crystal City by the airport. Any of you in the DC area are invited to drop in to visit a group of broken down old Cavalrymen. There are other groups at the hotel. My group is the Ia Drang/LZ X-Ray Veterans and we have a hospitality room. I'll be wearing the jacket in my avatar. Hope to meet some of you there. We basically visit the VN Wall on the 11th to honor those who are listed there. Saturday evening we have our annual banquet and swap lies.


 
Best of wishes to your group of 'broken down old Cavalrymen' - keep your 'girths' snug, the 'stirrups' long and your 'saddles' well oiled - your country still needs you.  I have never been so moved by emotion as on the day I stepped onto the hallowed ground of Arlington - followed by a visit to a small green hill graced by a black wall filled with so many names.




Thank you for your service.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 8, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Snow can be fun as an adult, so long as you aren't driving in it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 8, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Heading to DC/Arlington tomorrow morning (9th) and returning on Sunday (12th). My unit (what's left of it) will be having our 52d Get Together & Gab Fest at the Crowne Plaza in Crystal City by the airport. Any of you in the DC area are invited to drop in to visit a group of broken down old Cavalrymen. There are other groups at the hotel. My group is the Ia Drang/LZ X-Ray Veterans and we have a hospitality room. I'll be wearing the jacket in my avatar. Hope to meet some of you there. We basically visit the VN Wall on the 11th to honor those who are listed there. Saturday evening we have our annual banquet and swap lies.


Too bad we don't live there any longer, I'd make it a point of showing up.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 8, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> _Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for
> 
> ...



That is so beautiful.  I always like the reflections of the colorful trees on the water.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 8, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I am sick of snow, TBH.  It is a big nuisance, driving in it, tracking dirty wet snow into the house, the salt, the dirty ugly snow piles on the sides of the road . . .


----------



## SeaGal (Nov 8, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> That is so beautiful.  I always like the reflections of the colorful trees on the water.



  Fall in Northern VA.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 8, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Heading to DC/Arlington tomorrow morning (9th) and returning on Sunday (12th). My unit (what's left of it) will be having our 52d Get Together & Gab Fest at the Crowne Plaza in Crystal City by the airport. Any of you in the DC area are invited to drop in to visit a group of broken down old Cavalrymen. There are other groups at the hotel. My group is the Ia Drang/LZ X-Ray Veterans and we have a hospitality room. I'll be wearing the jacket in my avatar. Hope to meet some of you there. We basically visit the VN Wall on the 11th to honor those who are listed there. Saturday evening we have our annual banquet and swap lies.
> ...



We didn't live there but went to see our daughter who did.  So if I was in town, and could work it in, I would sure stop by.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 8, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > That is so beautiful.  I always like the reflections of the colorful trees on the water.
> ...



That is a beautiful part of the world for sure.  That kind of scenery so common in the east is so different from most of the west that has its own flavors and nuances.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 8, 2017)

LOL.  Continuing yesterday's discussion, a member started a thread asking for honest opinions of his first attempt at painted art.  I responded with what was intended as an encouraging post.  I swear it was in general discussion but somehow or other it got bumped into the FZ and I got my first ever STFU.    Oh well.  I guess it had to happen sooner or later.  But that's just one of many reasons I say out of there.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 8, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> SeaGal said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Some of the reasons I fell in love with New Mexico.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 8, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SeaGal said:
> ...



Yes, there is something I can't describe as anything other than deeply spiritual when you go out into the high desert away from all traces of civilization except maybe for the road you travel, exit your vehicle and just be there in the silence except maybe for a gust of wind.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 8, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> LOL.  Continuing yesterday's discussion, a member started a thread asking for honest opinions of his first attempt at painted art.  I responded with what was intended as an encouraging post.  I swear it was in general discussion but somehow or other it got bumped into the FZ and I got my first ever STFU.    Oh well.  I guess it had to happen sooner or later.  But that's just one of many reasons I say out of there.


I pmd him cuz I saw it was in the FZ. I refuse to post down there. 
He does well in painting and I told him to keep it up and go to youtube where many self taught artists learned. I am a self taught myself..but that was before the internet. I used the library for books on How To.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 8, 2017)

A few more reasons.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 8, 2017)

One of my other favorite places in New Mexico:

The Palisades of Cimmaron Canyon





My favorite D.H. Lawrence quote:
"I think that New Mexico was the greatest experience from the outside world that I ever had. It certainly changed me forever ... The moment I saw the brilliant proud morning (sun) shine high up over the deserts of Santa Fe, something stood still in my soul." ~D.H. Lawrence


----------



## Gracie (Nov 8, 2017)

Meanwhile..I got an interesting phone call today from a fellow antique dealer from home (the beach). He came up to visit in the spring and I introduced him to Housemate and he visited the day then returned back home. Today he called and said he liked it up here...and would be here this coming weekend to look at some manufactured homes here locally he is wanting to possibly purchase. He sold his home at the beach and wants to be up here. So...he will be here for a week, seeking a new home and would I help? I said I sure would. Best part is..he is bringing his poodle Killer....who is adorable! So I get to visit for a week with both of them, show them the town, go with him to look at possible homes and will have someone I have known for 30 years living here too.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 8, 2017)

Wow. New Mexico is beautiful! Alas, probably above our means in renting. And not being familiar with the state would be a bummer since we need government help. We are set where we are until the beach calls us back home sometime next year..IF it happens at all. We are just going with day by day. Thats all we can do. But those sure are pretty pics!!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 8, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Wow. New Mexico is beautiful! Alas, probably above our means in renting. And not being familiar with the state would be a bummer since we need government help. We are set where we are until the beach calls us back home sometime next year..IF it happens at all. We are just going with day by day. Thats all we can do. But those sure are pretty pics!!!


New Mexico is a mix of deserts, mountain ranges and high plains and there are relatively cheap areas for housing either in the southern deserts or the northwest and eastern parts of the state, just depends on where you want to be.  It's a great alternative retirement state to say places like Arizona.


----------



## Spare_change (Nov 8, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> LOL.  Continuing yesterday's discussion, a member started a thread asking for honest opinions of his first attempt at painted art.  I responded with what was intended as an encouraging post.  I swear it was in general discussion but somehow or other it got bumped into the FZ and I got my first ever STFU.    Oh well.  I guess it had to happen sooner or later.  But that's just one of many reasons I say out of there.


STFU is a badge of honor - and admission of loss. It only happens when they have nothing else to say, but have a perverse need to hear their own voice echoing in the empty chambers of their mind.

Wear it with pride ---


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 8, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > LOL.  Continuing yesterday's discussion, a member started a thread asking for honest opinions of his first attempt at painted art.  I responded with what was intended as an encouraging post.  I swear it was in general discussion but somehow or other it got bumped into the FZ and I got my first ever STFU.    Oh well.  I guess it had to happen sooner or later.  But that's just one of many reasons I say out of there.
> ...



Believe me, if I had thought the thread was in the FZ I wouldn't have been posting there. 

And you can learn a lot from the 'how to' instructions


----------



## Gracie (Nov 8, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I was going to reply in one of the two Charlie Sheen threads but just before I did..I realized where it was so I left with no comment. I can't find the other one.

I sure hope USMB doesn't wind up with ALL threads winding up in the cess pit.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 8, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. New Mexico is beautiful! Alas, probably above our means in renting. And not being familiar with the state would be a bummer since we need government help. We are set where we are until the beach calls us back home sometime next year..IF it happens at all. We are just going with day by day. Thats all we can do. But those sure are pretty pics!!!
> ...


I might wander around rentals there later tonight when I am on walkabout. That is when I am most active..in the wee hours. 

What town do you reside in where you took those quaint pics? I'd like to live somewhere such as that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 8, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



It is difficult for me to say what the mods go through here as I read in and/or post in so few threads.  Where I mod is so easy and trouble free I feel guilty taking the zero salary I get.     But given the rather loose moderation and generous rules of permission here, they still probably get a lot of crap threads that are beyond redemption.  Otherwise I would hope the trolls and trouble makers are bumped out and allow those who actually want to discuss a topic do so.  Otherwise the trouble makers win.

There is plenty of room for just about everybody's cup of tea here at USMB.  I'm just so glad to know those of you who enjoy the Coffee Shop as their cup of tea every now and then keep this place going.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 8, 2017)

By the way Ringel05, how is that damaged shoulder doing?  Easing off any by this evening?


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 8, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. New Mexico is beautiful! Alas, probably above our means in renting. And not being familiar with the state would be a bummer since we need government help. We are set where we are until the beach calls us back home sometime next year..IF it happens at all. We are just going with day by day. Thats all we can do. But those sure are pretty pics!!!
> ...



How cheap is it if you prefer the temperature in your home in the low 70s?  I imagine that could be a huge A/C bill!  The house is cheap, the expenses not so much?


----------



## Gracie (Nov 8, 2017)

Good question ^


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 8, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I live in Albuquerque but there are lots of cute little towns all over the state. 
Here's one up near Ruidoso in the Sacramento Mountains.

933 Gavilan Canyon Rd, Ruidoso, NM 88316


----------



## Gracie (Nov 8, 2017)

I wish we could put forums on ignore. All of downstairs would be immediatly added to mine. Badlands, fz and rubber room. The whole basement. Only ones that hang out down there are the ones I want nothing to do with. SOME are ok, though. Problem is..SOME of them never come out of the shithole and stay down there only. Such a shame too because if you stay down there long enough..ya get poisoned.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


One (out of many) down in Alamogordo, high desert at the foot of the Sacramento Mountains.  Ten minutes and you're up in the mountains. 

1413 Mountain View Ave, Alamogordo, NM 88310 | MLS #157564  | Zillow


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I lived in Sandia Heights as a kid.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 8, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Here in Albuquerque i think low 70's is not that expensive to achieve in the winter.  We have all four seasons so homes are generally reasonably well insulated, and because we get sun almost every single day, it helps with heating.  And since probably most Albuquerqueans shoot for mid 70's  as a comfortable temperature in the summer and swamp coolers work really well here and are economical to run.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 8, 2017)

I remember learning how to roll tamales on Christmas Eve with my best friend and her Grandma when I lived in Albuquerque.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 8, 2017)

Here's one of my favorite vistas, the Sacramento Mountains in winter.






One view looking west, the white patch off to the left is White Sands.






Some pictures of Ruidoso.











Inn of the Mountain Gods between Alamogordo and Ruidoso.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 8, 2017)

I'm looking at some of these house prices down in Alamogordo........  Uuummmmmm..........


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 8, 2017)

Looks like my foot is in the door at UPS as a Driver Helper.  I call it a UPS elf.  We run the packages to the door.  Five or six weeks of part time work.


----------



## petro (Nov 8, 2017)

All this talk of warm climate.
Looking forward to a windy high of 25 tomorrow with wind chill around 10 after a little snow tonight.
I sense a brutal winter in MN this year.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 8, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> 1413 Mountain View Ave, Alamogordo, NM 88310 | MLS #157564 | Zillow



I would have put lead paint on my cereal to live in a beautiful place like that 40 years ago...


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 8, 2017)

petro said:


> All this talk of warm climate.
> Looking forward to a windy high of 25 tomorrow with wind chill around 10 after a little snow tonight.
> I sense a brutal winter in MN this year.


Depending on where you are in New Mexico you can experience a brutal winter and a cool summer or a brutal summer and a mild winter..........


----------



## Gracie (Nov 8, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Ouch. 35K is about 30K above what I have, lol.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 8, 2017)

I am pretty excited about meeting the reindeer!


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 8, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I saw one around Alamogordo (I think) for 15K


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 8, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



If I have any problems getting a job here, maybe I should look in that area.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 8, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > All this talk of warm climate.
> ...



Sometimes on the same day.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 9, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Looks like my foot is in the door at UPS as a Driver Helper.  I call it a UPS elf.  We run the packages to the door.  Five or six weeks of part time work.



Sounds like you are way over qualified but maybe it could work into something pretty good and more permanent.  You never know.  From what I hear, working for UPS is more stressful than the USPS though.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 9, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Looks like my foot is in the door at UPS as a Driver Helper.  I call it a UPS elf.  We run the packages to the door.  Five or six weeks of part time work.


Its a step in the right direction. Getting on at UPS is hard. But once IN...you can prove your worth. Its only a matter of time before you get your own route and your own truck!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 9, 2017)

petro said:


> All this talk of warm climate.
> Looking forward to a windy high of 25 tomorrow with wind chill around 10 after a little snow tonight.
> I sense a brutal winter in MN this year.



Wow, it is already that cold in Minnesota?  But welcome to the Coffee Shop petro.  The more the merrier.  Please read over the OP to get the gist of what we're all about in here, drag up a chair, and make yourself at home.

First timers here get a complimentary beverage and since it is after midnight at your house, we'll make it a lovely soothing hot toddy.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 9, 2017)

_Thinking of Mr. and Mrs. peach174 tonight and hoping all is well with them.

Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys._

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, Esthermoon, Dalia, SFC Ollie, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.
_
Autumn in the land of 10,000 lakes (though in truth there are more than 12,000)



_


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 9, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Lol.  That is totally UNHEARD of around here.  You couldn't even buy a condemned building for that price around here.  The average price for a home around here is about $400,000.  

The median home value in Massachusetts is $378,900. Massachusetts home values have gone up 6.3% over the past year and Zillow predicts they will rise 2.9% within the next year. The median list price per square foot in Massachusetts is $242. The median price of homes currently listed in Massachusetts is $419,900 while the median price of homes that sold is $356,113. The median rent price in Massachusetts is $2,500.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 9, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Same with Northern Virginia but here's the kicker, many properties here in the west have no well or city water connection so water has to be trucked in to fill an on-site cistern, sometimes twice a week.  That's not all that cheap.   There are areas (in southern Colorado for one) where even if one had a well, drinking the water from it would ultimately be fatal so they have to use cisterns or city water, obviously properties with cisterns aren't worth as much.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 9, 2017)

Woke up to a nice chilly morning (upper 30s), cranked up the heat to 65 just to warm up.........


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 9, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> LOL.  Continuing yesterday's discussion, a member started a thread asking for honest opinions of his first attempt at painted art.  I responded with what was intended as an encouraging post.  I swear it was in general discussion but somehow or other it got bumped into the FZ and I got my first ever STFU.    Oh well.  I guess it had to happen sooner or later.  But that's just one of many reasons I say out of there.



I tracked down that thread and posted a positive comment. I wonder if I will get a STFU too.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 9, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Government assistance, don't know if it'll help but it's worth a look see.

Homeownership Assistance:  New Mexico - HUD | HUD.gov / U.S. Department of Housing and Urban Development (HUD)

New Mexico Real Estate | Homes for Sale in Albuquerque, NM | New Mexico Grant Money

As for medical and other assistance in New Mexico, it's a one stop shop;

Apply For Benefits


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 9, 2017)

Oh I forgot to report that after four long weeks and change in the body shop, our Subaru is home again.  Looks good.  Runs good.  And is so much more comfortable and pleasant than the rental that Enterprise gave us.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 9, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like my foot is in the door at UPS as a Driver Helper.  I call it a UPS elf.  We run the packages to the door.  Five or six weeks of part time work.
> ...



I may be able to tell you a comparative story about that.  The local postal job I thought was gone isn't.  Four blocks from my house, they called for an interview appointment this morning and I just got back.  Should know something by Tuesday.  Monday would be better as UPS has orientation scheduled for me Tuesday.  I need to just get the postal job, because it is super stressful looking for long term employment combined with Mrs. Liberty's mom prepping for hospice.  Yep, about a month ago she lost her brother, which her mom took badly.  Now my MIL has given up from poor health and a broken heart.


----------



## Toro (Nov 9, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Foxfyre 

My father blows a whistle into the phone.

We ditched our landline a few weeks ago.  However, prior to that we had a programmable phone that would tell us who was calling.  You could program the numbers in so that it would announce who would call.  If it wasn't programmed and we couldn't identify the caller, we just let it go to voicemail.  Usually, they wouldn't leave a message.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 9, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Hmmm...some quick math here says about $44 a square foot.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 9, 2017)

Toro said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Alas so many are robo calls any more and they don't respond to anything you do to shut them up.  And if you don't answer they just talk to your answering machine for a looooooong time.  Our phone system does show Caller ID on the phone screen and also announces the caller audibly.  But we find it better to just pick up the receiver and hang up.  We don't waste our time that way and don't have to listen to a long winded spiel on the answering service before we can delete the message or hear one we did want to get.

And WB to the Coffee Shop Toro.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 9, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



So sorry about your MIL though we can hope she will choose to live if that is an option for her.  And keeping fingers crossed for that post office job.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 9, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I think she probably signed hospice papers today.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 9, 2017)

Got a nice surprise when Mrs. Liberty came back from seeing her mom.  Apparently she does want to get better and a nursing home placement has begun.  Between the interview call and that our day took a very nice 180.


----------



## petro (Nov 9, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > All this talk of warm climate.
> ...


Right now it is 13 out with wind chill around 0. That toddy looks tasty. Work outdoors and it is way too early for this weather.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 10, 2017)

Where is gallantwarrior? I worry about him when he is MIA for more than a few days.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 10, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Fingers crossed you get the postal job! The pay is probably better than the UPS job and more steady, too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 10, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Where is gallantwarrior? I worry about him when he is MIA for more than a few days.



Agree.  But he may be out of pocket more living off the grid meaning he may not have wifi either.  And I always wonder about Ernie S. too when he hasn't checked in for awhile.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 10, 2017)

Brrrr.  A chilly 39 degrees when Carly insisted on going out for her morning constitutional this morning, despite the sun shining brightly outside.  But we will adjust as that will be the norm for us for awhile.  By afternoon we will enjoy mid to upper 60's.  A sweatshirt feels good but no coat necessary.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 10, 2017)

Morning everyone. I'm off work today


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 10, 2017)

Been really busy lately so I haven't had much time to play and record.  But hey....I'm off today and i've been wanting to get this one down.  A fairly obscure World Party song.  Hope you like.  


Is It Like Today by user183852791


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 10, 2017)

Morning, everybody!  Everyday we should honor the service of our veterans.  And we have set aside this day, what we once called Armistice Day, to honor them specifically.  99 years ago today, at this hour The Great War, what we now call World War I, ended.  That war did not do what President Woodrow Wilson had hoped.  It did not make the world safe for democracy.  We needed another world war and too damn many other wars, even the wars we are engaged in today and the world is still not safe for democracy.

And that's why we need and honor our veterans.  Ninety Nine years, hundreds of thousands of deaths, countless wounds and trauma and generations of individuals willing to make sacrifices too dire to consider have been counted to make our world safe for democracy.

Thank you veterans for stepping up.  Our nation honors you.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 10, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad that all my CS friends seem to be doing well.  Happy to know Peach and Mr. Peach are improved.  I'm hoping that Gracie's med stuff comes out well.  SeaGal, good luck with the move.  It's tough to do, giving up what seems like a lifetime, but change isn't always bad.  For anyone I haven't mentioned, you are still in my thoughts and my most positive vibs are sent to all of you.
> ...


Deal!   I was thinking about posting some photos, especially since it's snowed a little. I won't have a garden for another year because I have to clear away a mature birch/spruce forest for that. I will be adding a small flock of free range chickens this coming spring. Fresh cheese, eggs, and home grown chicken is like heaven.  Working outside keeps me warm and I can dry my duds by hanging them on chairs around the stove. As long as I can keep the cabin above freezing, everything seems to work fine. I'm looking for someone to put the electric system together. I'm tired of waiting for my partner to figure things out.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 10, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I finally made it back to the CS.  I missed you guys.  Between making my transition to full-time, off-grid living and the absolute, abject failure of my partner's electric "grid", I haven't been on line at all for almost two weeks.  I finally fired up the generator and recharged the system.  I am going to find and hire someone who builds these systems for a living, my daughter offered to help me fund the project.  We have most of the hardware so I shouldn't have to cough up too much cash to get set up.
> ...


Oh, yeah, the wood goes fast. I have another pile to split and a buddy of mine winched a couple of trees we cut last spring up so I can make more firewood. I have plenty of wood, I just have to make it fit in my stove.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 10, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > SeaGal said:
> ...


Not to mention the richness and satisfaction of living life and doing for yourself. Actually, living there will speed up installation of things I've been postponing for years.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 10, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


and I've moved almost as far as I can from any city that still has a road going ther!


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 10, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Roads?  What are those?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 10, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Been really busy lately so I haven't had much time to play and record.  But hey....I'm off today and i've been wanting to get this one down.  A fairly obscure World Party song.  Hope you like.
> 
> 
> Is It Like Today by user183852791



One I didn't know but very nice.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 10, 2017)

Just stopping by to wish all my Military brothers and Sisters a happy Veterans Day


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 10, 2017)

SFC Ollie said:


> Just stopping by to wish all my Military brothers and Sisters a happy Veterans Day



Oh shoot Ollie. Your photo doesn't show.  Might try again.  But it always makes me smile a bunch when you stop by. BigBlackDog and Nosmo King especially will be thrilled at least as much as me. 

And yes to you and all our guys and gals who have served and all those who have passed on, hats off to each and every one and thank you.


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 10, 2017)

Originally called Armistice *Day*, commemorating the signing of the agreement that ended World War I at 11:00 A.M., November 11, 1918, this federal holiday was changed to *Veterans Day* in 1954. At that time, it became a *day* to honor all the men and women who have served in the armed forces of the United States.

Salute SFC Ollie and Thank You for being the marvelous American you are. xoxo


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 10, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Just stopping by to wish all my Military brothers and Sisters a happy Veterans Day
> ...


Dear to our hearts forever and ever.


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 10, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Got a nice surprise when Mrs. Liberty came back from seeing her mom.  Apparently she does want to get better and a nursing home placement has begun.  Between the interview call and that our day took a very nice 180.


That is wonderful, saveliberty. I, too, had wonderful news today. I feel reborn.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 10, 2017)

The little one went to the dentist a few days ago, and now she has a water pick.  I haven't seen anyone use one of them since I had one as a kid.  She loves it, I guess it's fun for her to use, although it gets the bathroom messy.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 10, 2017)

It has been freezing cold here and windy too.  We have been so spoiled so far this year, and now the cold has arrived and I'm totally unprepared!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 10, 2017)

*Why We Wear Poppies On Remembrance Day*




*By*

*Helen Mavin*

FacebookTwitter

The poppy is the enduring symbol of remembrance of the First World War. It is strongly linked with Armistice Day (11 November), but the poppy's origin as a popular symbol of remembrance lies in the landscapes of the First World War.

Poppies were a common sight, especially on the Western Front. They flourished in the soil churned up by the fighting and shelling. The flower provided Canadian doctor John McCrae with inspiration for his poem 'In Flanders Fields', which he wrote whilst serving in Ypres in 1915. It was first published in _Punch_, having been rejected by _The Spectator_. In 1918, in response to McCrae's poem, American humanitarian Moina Michael wrote 'And now the Torch and Poppy Red, we wear in honor of our dead…'. She campaigned to make the poppy a symbol of remembrance of those who had died in the war.

Artificial poppies were first sold in Britain in 1921 to raise money for the Earl Haig Fund in support of ex-servicemen and the families of those who had died in the conflict. They were supplied by Anna Guérin, who had been manufacturing the flowers in France to raise money for war orphans. Selling poppies proved so popular that in 1922 the British Legion founded a factory - staffed by disabled ex-servicemen - to produce its own. It continues to do so today.

Other charities sell poppies in different colours, each with their own meaning but all to commemorate the losses of war. White poppies, for example, symbolise peace without violence and purple poppies are worn to honour animals killed in conflict.

The poppy continues to be sold worldwide to raise money and to remember those who lost their lives in the First World War and in subsequent conflicts.

Why We Wear Poppies On Remembrance Day


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 11, 2017)

Friday night is boardgame night.  There are four old farts, of which I count myself, who get together every Friday night, barring any other commitment, to play some of the very well published board games available these days.  We are in a Golden Age of board game development.

And, being self-confessed old farts, we create a lot of hot air.  Read into that what you will.  Tonight's conversation included the subject of our first jobs.  Mine was as a radio DJ on Sunday evenings on WOHI 1490 on your AM dial.  My shift began at 6:00 when I was the producer for the Bob Grey Chester Hour. 

Bob was a bank president in Chester, WV directly across the Ohio River from East Liverpool, Ohio.  Bob loved bluegrass music and had a little troupe of friends and neighbors who shared his enthusiasm.  They would show up in the studio and set up their steel slide guitars, mandolins, banjos and guitars.  Every now and then a buddy of Bob's would have a small drum kit and I had to mic that and the rest of the band for live broadcast. 

Bob, God bless hm, was the most outgoing and friendly person I've ever met.  None of the Scottish reserve of my family.  And as this job was while I was a junior in high school and what I knew of adults were teachers and the parents of my friends, Bob's personality made me just as surprised as Saul on the road to Damascus.  I played sousaphone in the high school marching band my junior year and once I brought the big brass tuba from school down the the WOHI lobby and sat in for a few rousing numbers.

At 7:00 I played the UPI radio top of the hour news broadcast while I tore down the Bob Grey set and readied my own show.  My opening song, my theme was_ Sweet Hitchhiker_ by Creedence Clearwater Revival.  The song opens with a strong guitar scream before breaking into a rockin' riff.  A  musical line of demarcation between live amateur bluegrass and the show of a high school aged D.J.

I performed card tricks on the radio.  I sawed a lady in two with some graphic sound effects.  It was a lot of fun.

Mom has told me about her first job.  She was a bobbysoxer connecting calls at the Ohio Bell transfer station right beside the First Methodist Church on West Sixth Street.  She wore a headset made of silver heavy gage wire with a hard plastic earphone and a plastic microphone this size and shape of a golf ball cut in half.  Seated on a swivel chair, Mom would ask "Number please?"  People would answer FUlton 5- 9873. And Mom would take a plug trailing a long wire and put it into the appropriate input.  There was FUlton 5 and FUlton 6 for East Liverpool calls or EVergreen 7 for West Virginia calls.

There were Party Lines on which a few folks would be set up on one line of service.  One might pick up the receiver and listen in on someone else's conversation.  Although we have individual phones with individual numbers right there in our pockets, we too often hear at least one side of telephone conversations, like it or not.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 11, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> There were Party Lines on which a few folks would be set up on one line of service. One might pick up the receiver and listen in on someone else's conversation.


Oh, I remember those.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 11, 2017)

Well, I donated some money to the veterans today while I was out and about on my shopping expeditions.  It feels good to know maybe you helped someone who is needy or having a hard time, even if just a little bit.  

I was just talking to my son about it, and he told me that he has donated tons of money to the animal victims of the recent hurricanes and floods.  He says he donates like $40 every time he goes into the pet store.  He is such a great kid.  I am so proud of him.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 11, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > There were Party Lines on which a few folks would be set up on one line of service. One might pick up the receiver and listen in on someone else's conversation.
> ...


You sneaky snake!  They thought the picket fence by the laundry lines were the best way to get gossip.  All they needed was a Party Line.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 11, 2017)

AquaAthena said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Got a nice surprise when Mrs. Liberty came back from seeing her mom.  Apparently she does want to get better and a nursing home placement has begun.  Between the interview call and that our day took a very nice 180.
> ...



But you are going to keep us guessing, yes?     Just teasing.  Wonderful news is wonderful news no matter what it is.

By the way, we are similar temperament types.

I am 1/2 ENTJ and 1/2 ENFJ


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 11, 2017)

_Thinking of Mr. and Mrs. peach174 tonight and hoping all is well with them.

Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys._

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, Esthermoon, Dalia, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.
_
Contemplating our place in the universe and what sorts of life exists out there somewhere_


----------



## Sbiker (Nov 11, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



To live somewhere with directions instead road is excellent, but how could you solve the "problem of last mile". For example, after serious snowfall?


----------



## Comrade Johnson (Nov 11, 2017)

Hi, Biker, how are you doing?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 11, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



Hmmm.  Hadn't thought of that.  In our city which really is classified as a big city in the USA but would be a small town compared to yours, we do provide directions such as from the intersection of Wyoming and Academy, proceed west (away from the mountain) on Academy 1.1 miles.  Turn right (north) on. . . .

So I would imagine Gallantwarrior would give directions such as take Hwy whatever north from Anchorage however many miles, turn left at whatever and proceed however many miles.  Some such as that.

Distances are usually in miles or fractions of miles and described in minutes.  Coronado mall is 20 minutes from here or whatever. . .


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 11, 2017)

Comrade Johnson said:


> Hi, Biker, how are you doing?



Hello Comrade Johnson.  You are a friend of Sbiker?  We have become quite fond of him here and you are welcome as well.  The more the merrier.  Please read over the opening post to the thread to get the gist of what we are all about here and join right in.

First timers to the Coffee Shop receive a complimentary beverage so here is yours:


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 11, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Good morning FF.  Interestingly, I have infrequently received the ENFJ along with INTJ results but just barely as the F and the T were about 1% apart.  Over the years I consistently receive the INTJ results with an occasional ENTJ. This _personality_ _type_ scoring is still considered with many corporations along with other tests for determining placement best suitable for an applicant responding to a job opportunity. I find it quite accurate, myself, Fun, at the very least.  

Personality test based on Jung and Briggs Myers typology

Also, the good news I received yesterday was of a close relative coming out of ICU after eleven long days.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 11, 2017)

AquaAthena said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



I usually pretty consistently test as ENT/FJ and that has served me well as both a manager and as a facilitator/teacher.  I took a pretty intensive training of the Kiersey Bates concept of temperament typing along with some Myers Briggs.  Having applied both--and they share a lot in common of course both based on Jungian philosophy--I have come to appreciate and prefer the Kiersey Bates approach.  I have been paid to teach the core concepts from time to time and of course have volunteered to do that at church or other organizations I belonged to.

If you aren't familiar with the Kiersey Bates concept I recommend their little book _Please_ _Understand Me.  _($12.99 at Amazon I think). An easy read and really explains it without a lot of psychobabble.

The hardest part about testing people is to convince them there are no right or wrong answers on the quick temperament test at the front of the book and to check the answer they know themselves to be rather than the one they think they should be.

For the uninitiated there are eight components to temperament typing that makes up a great deal of our decision making, response to things, and process of organizing and approaching tasks and problems.

E - Extravert
I  -  Introvert
N - Intuitive
S - Sensing
T - Thinking
F - Feeling
J - Judging
P - Perceiving


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 11, 2017)

AquaAthena said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



Oh, and yes, it is always a huge relief and we can be happy for you and your loved one who is getting better.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 11, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I used AquaAthena's link and got ISTJ, with percentages of 48%, 6%, 47%, and.....I forgot the last one, maybe 15%?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 11, 2017)

AquaAthena said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



Took the test in your link and came out ENTP.  A  P I am absolutely not--I am a strong J--but will take it again in a week or two when today's events that are a bit strange and uncertain aren't affecting me.

My only problem with the test at your link is it encourages too much soul searching for each question giving too many options for too many factors.  The Kiersey Bates test for instance calls for your most immediate response to the options apart from anything specific and I think might produce a more accurate result.  I tell people not to think about it.  Just check the response they think really is more them and if they don't know, pick the WORD they like the best.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 11, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



Based on the limited amount I can say I really know you through this weird medium we communicate through, I could believe that is a pretty accurate ranking.

From the book:

ISTJs are characterized by decisiveness in practical affairs, are the guardians of time honored institutions, and, if only one adjective could be selected, dependable would best describe this type which represents about 6 percent of the general population.  The word of the ISTJ is their bond.  

(Paraphrased)Thorough and detail oriented - can handle difficult detailed figures and make sense of them - patient with their work and procedures - practical - sensible - distaste for fanciness in speech, dress, environment - enjoys traditional rituals/occasions.​
So what do you think?  Is that you?


----------



## SeaGal (Nov 11, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Took the test in your link and came out ENTP.  A  P I am absolutely not--I am a strong J--but will take it again in a week or two when today's events that are a big strange and uncertain aren't affecting me.
> 
> My only problem with the test at your link is it encourages too much soul searching for each question giving too many options for too many factors.  The Kiersey Bates test for instance calls for your most immediate response to the options apart from anything specific and I think might produce a more accurate result.  I tell people not to think about it.  Just check the response they think really is more them and if they don't know, pick the WORD they like the best.



I took it also.  Answered the questions with rapid-fire responses...going pretty much with initial reactions.  Came out ENFJ - with the E not far removed from an I. The descriptions were not dead on in all ways, by my perception anyway, but the career options were.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 11, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Took the test in your link and came out ENTP.  A  P I am absolutely not--I am a strong J--but will take it again in a week or two when today's events that are a big strange and uncertain aren't affecting me.
> ...



I haven't been communicating with you as long as I have Montro, Seagal, but here's what the book says about ENFJ shared by 1/2 of me:

ENFJs are outstanding leaders of groups, both task groups and growth groups.  They have the charming characteristic of seeming to take for granted that they will be followed, never doubting that people will want to do what they suggest.  (Boy are we wrong at times in that though.  ). . .ENFJs place a high value on cooperation from others and are most willing to cooperate themselves.

(paraphrase)  They are about 5% of the general population.  They place people as being of high importance and priotity - feel responsible for the feelings of others - communicate caring, concern, and willingness to become involved to the point it can become overwhelming to both the ENFJ and the recipient of the concern. 
If necessary or advisable not to get involved, the ENFJ often feels guilty about it.

Only 1% of the population are INFJ - shares some traits with the ENFJ but may have greater empathy, and a vision of human events past, present, and future.  Good students, achievers, rich inner life but sometimes hard to get to know.

So what do you think?  Is that you?


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 11, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Not exactly, no.  I'm far from patient.  I also am not so much traditional as stagnant; I don't actually care about what most people would consider traditional, it's more that I don't particularly care for change in my own life.  

I do tend to look at details, at least when I complain about things.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 11, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



The "J" in the temperament type is sometimes or maybe even often resistant to change.  The J wants things decided, the decision made, the responsibility assigned, and thus he/she can proceed with accomplishing whatever needs to be accomplished. It can be really annoying when things don't go as they are supposed to go as you have envisioned it.  What you define as 'stagnant' could just as easily be comfortable with the way things are and not particularly looking forward to things significantly changing.

You have demonstrated that you do think and reason in complex ways and you understand math problems etc. much more easily than I do and that is often a trait of the ISFJ.

A J paired with a P who wants things more flexible and open ended can sometimes have more conflict or difficulty in agreeing on things than when both are J's or both are P's.  Of course when two J's strongly disagree, sometimes compromise is extremely difficult to achieve.


----------



## SeaGal (Nov 11, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> So what do you think?  Is that you?




Well, Foxfyre - somewhere between the 'E' and the 'I' is also a strong dose of humility.  Soooo...I called in an expert - a former classmate of mine from 9th grade on and husband of 48 years to give his opinion.

He read the first two sentences and rolled around on the floor laughing hysterically...and said, 'Ya_ think_?!?'.  He says the rest is accurate also, and can see some of the 'I' traits - especially the last one.

But hey, it's just an internet quiz. 

.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 11, 2017)

I recently met 87 year old Lord Penswick the legendary big game hunter.  He told me a fascinating tale of hunting tigers in India.

"I hacked my way through the dense underbrush and came into a clearing. There stood a magnificent 650 pound Bengal tiger!" said Lord Penswick. "We caught each other's eye.  Roarrrr!  And I shit my pants."

"Naturally, your Lordship.  When confronting such a beast a normal human reaction might include soiling one's self." I answered respectfully.

"Not then, you dolt!" responded Lord Penswick "Just now when I said 'Roarrrr!"


----------



## peach174 (Nov 11, 2017)

Mr. P's leg stared swelling on Tue. which means he is not getting good blood flow.
He saw the wound doc on Thursday and he told him to keep off his leg and elevate it.
Had to keep a close eye on it but it finally went down this morning. 
This means it's complications due to the wound healing and not a blood clot.
He goes back on Monday, so we will see what the doc says.

Me- I'm pretty much worn out.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 11, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> SeaGal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



That's what I got when I just took it.
I'm  a INFJ.
Hmm says I'm 47% introvert.
People do say I'm hard to get to know.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 11, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SeaGal said:
> ...



The point is that all the temperament types have their own traits or special gifts/intelligence that serve them well if they understand them  and allow them to just be.  We might wish we were more like somebody else but be assured there are others who wish they were more like us

The whole idea is to a) understand we are okay as we were created and even gifted being who we are but that all temperament types have their strengths and weaknesses.  So when we know we are likely weak in some trait, the best option when picking our team is to look for somebody who is strong in that trait.

Two people of the same temperament type may be totally different individuals with different interests and different aptitude or abilities and different personalities.  The only thing they may share is how they process information and are more likely to approach an assignment or solve problems,


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 11, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Originally I always got INFP, but more recently INFJ


----------



## peach174 (Nov 11, 2017)

Oh I'm very happy to be a recluse as much as possible !  
Always have been. I think that's because I had no  real interaction with other children from when I was 2 1/2 till 5 1/2.
I really don't like to socialize, hubby loves it though.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 11, 2017)

I'm a 50/50 kinda guy..Half the time I want to, the other half I want to be left alone...


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 11, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> I'm a 50/50 kinda guy..Half the time I want to, the other half I want to be left alone...



I think that is a lot of us.  Only the very strong extraverts are often restless if left to themselves for awhile and that kind of person actually draws energy from interaction from others and can be invaluable if you need somebody to deal with people a lot in a complex manner.  I am not an especially strong extravert so I am happy to be alone for awhile, but sooner or later I do want to be around folks.  I'm not shy about approaching people I don't know.  Hubby is.  Hubby is not strongly introverted and very much enjoys social gatherings but looks forward to being with people he enjoys being with.  He does make friends easily which I don't all that much.  But once I do develop a friendship it is usually for life.  He is usually more quickly pooped by the party than I am.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 11, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Mr. P's leg stared swelling on Tue. which means he is not getting good blood flow.
> He saw the wound doc on Thursday and he told him to keep off his leg and elevate it.
> Had to keep a close eye on it but it finally went down this morning.
> This means it's complications due to the wound healing and not a blood clot.
> ...



Well you're both still on the list and we'll just keep you there for awhile.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 11, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Oh I'm very happy to be a recluse as much as possible !
> Always have been. I think that's because I had no  real interaction with other children from when I was 2 1/2 till 5 1/2.
> I really don't like to socialize, hubby loves it though.



Okay what the book says about the INFJ:

INFJ's focus on possibilities, think in terms of values and come easily to decisions.  The small number of this (most rare of) type (1%) is regrettable since INFJ's have an unusually strong drive to contribute to the welfare of others and genuinely enjoy helping their fellow humans.  This type has great depth of personality; they are themselves complicated and can understand and deal with complex issues and people.

(paraphrased)  --likely to have visions of human events past, present, and future.  --often understand psychic phenomenon better than most others.  --strong empathetic abilities and are often aware of another person's emotions or intent before the person himself/herself.
--good students, achievers, often exhibit an unostentatious creativity but can also exhibit qualities of over perfectionism and put more effort into something than is warrented.  --rich inner life but often hard to get to know.  --can be hurt more easily than most other types and this contributes to them being private people.

There's a lot more in the book of course--I think this may be one of Kiersey's or Bate's favorite types 

But what do you think?  Is this you?  (I am suspecting that it nails it pretty closely.)​


----------



## peach174 (Nov 11, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh I'm very happy to be a recluse as much as possible !
> ...




Yes it is.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 11, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> I usually pretty consistently test as ENT/FJ and that has served me well as both a manager and as a facilitator/teacher.  I took a pretty intensive training of the Kiersey Bates concept of temperament typing along with some Myers Briggs.  Having applied both--and they share a lot in common of course both based on Jungian philosophy--I have come to appreciate and prefer the Kiersey Bates approach.  I have been paid to teach the core concepts from time to time and of course have volunteered to do that at church or other organizations I belonged to.
> 
> If you aren't familiar with the Kiersey Bates concept I recommend their little book _Please_ _Understand Me.  _($12.99 at Amazon I think). An easy read and really explains it without a lot of psychobabble.
> 
> ...



INTJ here


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 11, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I usually pretty consistently test as ENT/FJ and that has served me well as both a manager and as a facilitator/teacher.  I took a pretty intensive training of the Kiersey Bates concept of temperament typing along with some Myers Briggs.  Having applied both--and they share a lot in common of course both based on Jungian philosophy--I have come to appreciate and prefer the Kiersey Bates approach.  I have been paid to teach the core concepts from time to time and of course have volunteered to do that at church or other organizations I belonged to.
> ...



Okay, what the book say about the INTJ:

INTJ's are the most self confident of all types having "self power" awareness.  Like the INFJ, the iNTJ is about 1% of the general population.  Lives in an introspective reality focusing on possibilities, using thinking in the form of empirical logic and preferring that events and people serve some positive use.  Decisions come naturally to INTJ's; once a decision is made, INTJs are at rest.  INTJs look to the future rather than the past, and word which captures the essence of INTJs is builder--a builder of systems and the applier of theoretical models.

(paraphased)  --impressed by ability much more than by credentials, rank, title, etc.  --unlikely to succumb to slogans, watchwords and such.  --An idea or suggestion has to make sense in order to be adopted.  --follows useful rules because they are practical rather than out of duty.  --what exists is not how it must be to the INTJ who will utilize the present reality when prudent or reject it in favor of possibilities that make more sense.--natural brainstormers open to new concepts, ideas, what may be possible.

Much more to be said in the book though but that hits the highlights.  So what do you think?   Is this you?


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 11, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay, what the book say about the INTJ:
> 
> INTJ's are the most self confident of all types having "self power" awareness.  Like the INFJ, the iNTJ is about 1% of the general population.  Lives in an introspective reality focusing on possibilities, using thinking in the form of empirical logic and preferring that events and people serve some positive use.  Decisions come naturally to INTJ's; once a decision is made, INTJs are at rest.  INTJs look to the future rather than the past, and word which captures the essence of INTJs is builder--a builder of systems and the applier of theoretical models.
> 
> ...



Interesting working theory, you think it applies to cats?


----------



## peach174 (Nov 11, 2017)

I went to the grocery store this morning and half way with my shopping I had to use the bathroom.
So I'm standing there with my grocery basket waiting for the lady in there to come out.
I step in and turn around and here is this 6 ft. tall wanna-be Paris Hilton look alike glaring down at me, with a look on her face of utter disgust with a how dare I step in front of her look.

I'm ready to use the door on her face if she tried ,look on my face. 
She sees that I'm serious.
Then she abruptly turned on the balls of her feet and she mumbles well.
Then walks back to her friend and continues the conversation talking to her friend and says, we don't celebrate thanksgiving it's too religious and racist.

WHAT?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 11, 2017)

peach174 said:


> I went to the grocery store this morning and half way with my shopping I had to use the bathroom.
> So I'm standing there with my grocery basket waiting for the lady in there to come out.
> I step in and turn around and here is this 6 ft. tall wanna-be Paris Hilton look alike glaring down at me, with a look on her face of utter disgust with a how dare I step in front of her look.
> 
> ...



Ah well.  We celebrate Thanksgiving because we are thankful for how far we have come from where started and for all that we have.  Of course the part where I get to show off my culinary skills and we get to enjoy the most decadent meal of the year is sort of in there too.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 12, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > I went to the grocery store this morning and half way with my shopping I had to use the bathroom.
> ...



I have never met such a rude self absorbed person like that in my life.

Because she was so much bigger than me she actually thought that she could just push me out of way without standing in line is almost beyond my comprehension


----------



## Gracie (Nov 12, 2017)

*INFJ*

Not that I put much stock into it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 12, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



As I used to tell my kids when they dealt with really rude people, just be glad you aren't her.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 12, 2017)

Gracie said:


> *INFJ*
> 
> Not that I put much stock into it.



You are the same as Peach.  See post #51077.  I prefer a different test but it seems to be hitting it fairly close.   Understanding our temperament type is just a way to understand why we are the way we are in at last some respects and understand why others are the way they are in some respects.  It does not tell us whether we are good or bad, successful or unsuccessful--no value judgments of that sort at all.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 12, 2017)

Meh. I took the test cuz I'm bored. Today I am whatever it said I was. Tomorrow, I might be ABCD. Day after, EFGH. Later that night, IJKL.
Personalities depends on day to day situations that affect those personalities. I don't like being crammed in a box. When I go to bed, I think I will be MNOP.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 12, 2017)

_Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys._

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, Esthermoon, Dalia, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

And it is still mid autumn for all of us except our Aussie friends who are enjoying mid spring.


----------



## Comrade Johnson (Nov 12, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Hello Comrade Johnson.  You are a friend of Sbiker?  We have become quite fond of him here and you are welcome as well.



Hello, Foxfyer! Well, I met him here and I think that he is a very nice person, indeed.
Thank you!


----------



## Compost (Nov 12, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Good for you for standing up to her, Peach.  I have perfected the "cop stare" for such occasions.  It has served me well.  LOL  

This year at Thanksgiving we have plenty of people who don't believe in being thankful to pray for...


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 12, 2017)

peach174 said:


> I have never met such a rude self absorbed person like that in my life.
> 
> Because she was so much bigger than me she actually thought that she could just push me out of way without standing in line is almost beyond my comprehension



We had to go to the MIL's hospital yesterday to discuss her condition with the doctor.  After the family went to Bob Evans for dinner.  I was ready to pay my bill at the counter when I realized a foreign looking gentleman and his son were off to the side.  In reality, they thought they were at the counter and waiting to pay too.  Since they were there before me I asked them to go first.  He seemed totally surprised and was very appreciative.  Not sure what the people behind me thought, but fair is fair.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 12, 2017)

drifter said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



As INFJ is one of the two most rare temperament types, it is unusual to have so many in such a small group, but maybe the type is attracted more to mediums such as this?  And unless you have always hovered between the P and J it is unusual for the temperament type to change.  But for INFJ check post #15077.

What the book says about INFP:

INFPs present a calm, pleasant face to the world and are seen as reticent and even shy/   Although they demonstrate a cool reserve toward others, inside they are anything but distant.  They have a capacity for  caring which is not always found in other types.  They care deeply--indeed passionately--about a few special persons or a cause.  One word that captures this type is idealistic--at times this characteristic leaves them feeling isolated, especially since INFPs are found in only 1 percent of the general population.

(paraphrased) -- profound sense of humor derived from internal values
--the INFP is the Price or Princess of mythology. the King's champion, Defender of the Faith, Guardian of the Castle willing to make sacrifices for someone or something they believe in--
--seek unity of mind, body, environment
--value process over the purely logical and are not frustrated or opposed to a more fluid process or method to replace the standard one--
--respond to the beautiful versus the ugly, good versus evil, etc.

Much much more in the book. . . .​


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 12, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I am more like na INFP than an INFJ based on that narrative.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 13, 2017)

After the acknowledgement of our Veterans on Armistice Day I was reminded of a new tradition that I started last year. I made a contribution in my FIL's name as he was stationed at Wheeler Airfield on Oahu Dec 7th, 1941. While he is not buried at Punchbowl National Cemetery, a wreath will be placed on the resting place of a fellow Vet.   If I remember correctly I provided a link last year for anyone who is interested in remembering our Brothers and Sisters who have passed on.

" *A person dies twice: once when they take their final breath, and later, the last time their name is spoken. "
*
I believe donations and contributions are received up until the 16th of December*.*

Welcome


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 13, 2017)

There was a "homeless awareness day" in my town the other day, and I went by the field where they were camping out for the night.  Yes, it was a frigid freezing night, a night where nobody would want to be homeless.  I can't even imagine how terrible it would be to be a homeless person around here in the winter.  I always wonder why they wouldn't hitchhike down south where at least you wouldn't die due to exposure to the cold weather.  Anyways, I was thinking how phony is this little "homeless sit in?"  These people had a big fire going and were wrapped up in warm blankets and had food, some luxuries the homeless do not have.  I feel sorry for them when I think of them or anyone being stuck out in the cold with nowhere to go, but at the same time it seems as if throwing more money in their direction is not the answer to this problem.  It seems to be perhaps more of a drug and/or mental health issue.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 13, 2017)

I am very thankful for everything I have.  I may not be rich but I have a warm home to go into when it's cold and plenty of food and luxuries that many others do not have in this world.  I am also grateful to have been lucky enough to have been born here in America.  Being born here in the great United States gives you huge advantages and opportunities that people in other countries do not have.


----------



## SeaGal (Nov 13, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> After the acknowledgement of our Veterans on Armistice Day I was reminded of a new tradition that I started last year. I made a contribution in my FIL's name as he was stationed at Wheeler Airfield on Oahu Dec 7th, 1941. While he is not interned at Punchbowl National Cemetery, a wreath will be placed on the resting place of a fellow Vet.   If I remember correctly I provided a link last year for anyone who is interested in remembering our Brothers and Sisters who have passed on.
> 
> " *A person dies twice: once when they take their final breath, and later, the last time their name is spoken. "
> *
> ...



That is a wonderful idea!!

Volunteers of America has a program to provide homeless vets with housing.  They incorporate a reintegration program along with housing.  Counseling, employment opportunities, etc. in cooperation with the VA.  In my area, they purchased an old hotel, refurbished it, gathered furniture donations then asked for volunteers to set the rooms up.  We did two suites as a family project and looking up the website to share the link here - found that one of our rooms is featured.

The walled pool and courtyard area...






Most of the furniture was donated - we refinished it and bought a few new things.  A friend of mine did the painting over the fireplace.  Took a good 6 weeks to get it all together.  Some of the rooms were taken on by churches or businesses - but most were done by members of the community.






This is a two person suite - there were a few with individual bedrooms and a shared bathroom.





VOA is a great organization for helping veterans.  The Salvation Army also has housing for homeless vets. Both organizations are worthwhile and can use support.

Health, housing, and career services for Veterans | Volunteers of America


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 13, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > After the acknowledgement of our Veterans on Armistice Day I was reminded of a new tradition that I started last year. I made a contribution in my FIL's name as he was stationed at Wheeler Airfield on Oahu Dec 7th, 1941. While he is not interned at Punchbowl National Cemetery, a wreath will be placed on the resting place of a fellow Vet.   If I remember correctly I provided a link last year for anyone who is interested in remembering our Brothers and Sisters who have passed on.
> ...



Lovely!


----------



## Sbiker (Nov 13, 2017)

Comrade Johnson said:


> Hi, Biker, how are you doing?



THanks, great  An excellent weather in Moscow today, isn't it?


----------



## Sbiker (Nov 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I'm an ISTP profile - "Virtuoso"  They want me to work in teams as Software Maker, but don't like my Introvert character, so last time I use to think about hacker career, lol


----------



## Sbiker (Nov 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Biker, how are you doing?
> ...



If he's a native Moscow citizen, he may hate me, 'cos I'm migrant, came for temporary work, lol


----------



## Sbiker (Nov 13, 2017)

drifter said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Intuitivists are a people, have a strange views, as it seems for me  Do you know about two "gold pairs" for business -   NT+SP and NF+SJ? Maybe someone NT here could start joint business with me, heh? )))


----------



## Sbiker (Nov 13, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> There was a "homeless awareness day" in my town the other day, and I went by the field where they were camping out for the night.  Yes, it was a frigid freezing night, a night where nobody would want to be homeless.  I can't even imagine how terrible it would be to be a homeless person around here in the winter.  I always wonder why they wouldn't hitchhike down south where at least you wouldn't die due to exposure to the cold weather.  Anyways, I was thinking how phony is this little "homeless sit in?"  These people had a big fire going and were wrapped up in warm blankets and had food, some luxuries the homeless do not have.  I feel sorry for them when I think of them or anyone being stuck out in the cold with nowhere to go, but at the same time it seems as if throwing more money in their direction is not the answer to this problem.  It seems to be perhaps more of a drug and/or mental health issue.



I think a lot of social problems is a result of problems in families. Offcourse business and society are changing a kind of family life, but we need to make it carefully. Family traditions and religion are the things, proved by generations, way to change them too fast could break all our society and, maybe, all mankind...


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 13, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



Ah you and Montrovant tested with the same profile.  See the post describing ISTP at #51062.

I don't know why a software maker would benefit from being  extraverted????  Introverts can and often do work well on teams except that if they generally are more cautious and process more information before making a decision which I would consider to be a good thing.  The extravert tends to process information quickly and come to a quick decision/opinion that is then adjusted and changed as new information becomes available.

At times the introvert feels like he/she is being pushed/pressured by the extravert while the extravert can feel the introvert is dragging his/her feet and/or not getting into the spirit of things.  But I would rather prefer an introvert make my software.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 13, 2017)

I didn't take the test.  I've taken them before.  I am an ENTJ or an ENTF, something like that.  I don't really put much value into these tests because it all depends on your mood too.  I've heard truly introverted people really do feel drained after having to socialize for a long time, that they don't really enjoy socializing, it is straining for them.  I think everyone feels like that to a certain degree.  It all depends on who you are with and how well do you know the people too.  I'm sure even the most introverted people don't feel that way with their own families and people they are close to.  Hosting a party at your house or something of course can be exhausting.  I'm sometimes an introvert in that I would just rather stay home and relax.  I'm not really into big parties or crowds either.  I like smallish gatherings with family and friends that I know well.


----------



## Sbiker (Nov 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



As I see, he's ISTJ, for the Sensing profiles it's important, when they make decisions... ISTJ - an administrator or army officer... ISTP - an adventurer or direct sales  

They want soft makers to be extraverted because it more easy to manage. Especially when they don't able to decompose project on isolated tasks and prefer to keep mass discussion to let all to know about all parts of project. I don't think, introverts work slower than extraverts (especially if you think, how much time extraverts spend to talk ))), but they're less able to be managed at short time periods. If the managers could plan project at least for week, not only for single day - he don't have a troubles with introverts ))

"You could know a lot about introvert by his handwriting style, bearing, favourite movie... As for extravert - all about him would tell his damned non-stop talking mouth  "


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 13, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



Hey, that's not very nice!  Extrovert doesn't mean that you talk too much.  It just means that you have an outgoing personality, fun loving and you like excitement and stuff.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 13, 2017)

I don't really believe in these kinds of things, but they can be fun.  We should do horoscopes too.  Here is my horoscope.  

*The Leo Personality*
Bold, intelligent, warm, and courageous, fire sign Leo is a natural leader of the Zodiac, ready to blaze a trail, vanquish injustice, and make a name for themselves along the way. Blessed with high self-esteem, Lions know that they possess enviable traits—and they’re proud of them. They don’t believe in false modesty and will be the first to praise themselves for a job well done. But Leo isn’t self-aggrandizing or unwilling to roll up those sleeves and do the work: this sign knows that in order to be respected and admired, he or she needs to put in the effort worthy of a leader.

But it’s not all hard work for Lions. Intense and energetic, Leos thrive on social interactions and have no problem making friends—although pinning them down to spend time with you is another story. Leos put themselves first, and will turn down a plan that doesn’t fit with their agenda or idea of fun. This trait has gained them an unfair reputation for arrogance. But on the flip side, when a Lion chooses to spend time with you, it’s genuinely because he or she wants to.

Leos are passionate in all pursuits, including relationships, and take it upon themselves to be the best partner you’ve ever had. They love grand gestures, and they want to show the world how attentive and caring they can be. They also can’t resist flashiness and often buy their partner the biggest and best presents. Leo is an adventurer, seeking to balance an intense life of social obligations and travel with plenty of downtime to relax and luxuriate. Work and outward appearances matter to this sign, and they’re willing to do whatever it takes to gain a job title or workplace status, even if it means temporarily sacrificing their precious leisure time.

Benevolent with their time and attention, Leos are never cliquey, always showing friendliness and politeness to everyone. While almost everyone else is entranced by the Leonine personality, Leos are their own harshest critic and consider each day a challenge to be the best, brightest, and boldest Lion they can be.

*Leos are amazing!* Their name says it all:
*L* for leaders
*E* for energetic
*O* for optimistic


----------



## Sbiker (Nov 13, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I know, you're right... I think, in reality it means only one. Extravert take the energy from interactions and spend it for the single work. Intravert spend energy, when he talking with others, and have a rest, being single...


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 13, 2017)

Here is the horoscope site where I got mine.  

Planetary Update by Horoscope.com


----------



## Sbiker (Nov 13, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I don't really believe in these kinds of things, but they can be fun.  We should do horoscopes too.  Here is my horoscope.
> 
> *The Leo Personality*
> Bold, intelligent, warm, and courageous, fire sign Leo is a natural leader of the Zodiac, ready to blaze a trail, vanquish injustice, and make a name for themselves along the way. Blessed with high self-esteem, Lions know that they possess enviable traits—and they’re proud of them. They don’t believe in false modesty and will be the first to praise themselves for a job well done. But Leo isn’t self-aggrandizing or unwilling to roll up those sleeves and do the work: this sign knows that in order to be respected and admired, he or she needs to put in the effort worthy of a leader.
> ...



What?  OK, I'll answer similar:

L for love
I for Intelligence
B for the Best characters
R for the Right side
A for the Adventures unlimited !!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 13, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I don't really believe in these kinds of things, but they can be fun.  We should do horoscopes too.  Here is my horoscope.
> ...



Click on the link I posted above, and you can post your whole horoscope.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 13, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Well while I would agree that the extravert is not necessarily an excessive talker--I certainly am not--the introvert can also have an outgoing personality, be fun loving, enjoy excitement and stuff.  Hombre for instance is a strong introvert, loves to give presentations, be in front of a group, and he is a good group leader, scout master, etc.

But as an introvert with a strong J in his temperament, once he has something decided in his mind, he is uncomfortable and often resistant if something warrants, offers, or demands something different.  As an extravert who also has a strong J in her temperament, I want the plan made and move forward, but it is much less uncomfortable or difficult for me to change plans in mid stream.  Hombre can make the change, but it will take him longer to be intellectually and emotionally comfortable with it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 13, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



All good observations in many situations but I still would prefer my software not be developed on a single impulse.  

I do disagree that all us extraverts run off at the mouth though.  Hombre, my hubby and  a strong introvert, is much more likely to go for the phone immediately and I am much more likely to hesitate hoping he will answer--unless I am expecting a call.  And he is much more talkative in a casual group situation than I am and works well as a member of a group and is comfortable with the designated format, rules, instructions where I often am not so much.  When possible, I only follow rules that make sense to me and I want my assignment and then be left alone to complete it or be the one to assign the responsibilities. 

Your managers are shortsighted I think to value you less because you are introverted.  You are the one more likely to recognize that a decision has been made too hastily.  You might be annoying in a group of extraverts but I suspect you would provide a valuable strength that could otherwise be lacking.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 13, 2017)

I have a new pet peeve:  when people call finding solutions to everyday problems or tasks "hacks".

I


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 13, 2017)

Got back from DC yesterday evening, Had a great time at the Annual Gab Fest and Liars Club Re.............er, Ia Drang Veterans Reunion. The picture is of Cliff, Mel and me, the 3 surviving members of my 33 man platoon from Nov '65.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 13, 2017)

I thought up a design for a T-shirt last night. It says 'Hello' on the front and 'Goodbye' on the back.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 13, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Here is the horoscope site where I got mine.
> 
> Planetary Update by Horoscope.com


The Horrorscope



I'm a Gemini........


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 13, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Got back from DC yesterday evening, Had a great time at the Annual Gab Fest and Liars Club Re.............er, Ia Drang Veterans Reunion. The picture is of Cliff, Mel and me, the 3 surviving members of my 33 man platoon from Nov '65.



So cool.  And assuming that's you in your avatar, I know which one is you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 13, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> I thought up a design for a T-shirt last night. It says 'Hello' on the front and 'Goodbye' on the back.



Or if you are Jewish you could just put "shalom" which can mean hello or goodbye and let them wonder.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 13, 2017)

boedicca said:


> I have a new pet peeve:  when people call finding solutions to everyday problems or tasks "hacks".
> 
> I


 
Boedicca!!!  So good to see you!  I would list some of my pet peeves but can't easily do so without breaking the Coffee Shop policy of no politics or religious fussing. 

So fill us in.  Your dad?  Your brother?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 13, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the horoscope site where I got mine.
> ...



Well you're on my 'match list' today as I am a Virgo.  Weird though.  I just checked my horoscope on Chris's link and it said, among other things, that I may receive a welcome delivery today.  I just got one of stuff I wasn't expecting until next week.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I thought up a design for a T-shirt last night. It says 'Hello' on the front and 'Goodbye' on the back.
> ...


Or 'Aloha'


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Got back from DC yesterday evening, Had a great time at the Annual Gab Fest and Liars Club Re.............er, Ia Drang Veterans Reunion. The picture is of Cliff, Mel and me, the 3 surviving members of my 33 man platoon from Nov '65.
> ...



That be me. Avatar is from 2012, pic is from yesterday before we left DC 
Getting a little bit of a turkey wattle.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 13, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Still looking good!


----------



## boedicca (Nov 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > I have a new pet peeve:  when people call finding solutions to everyday problems or tasks "hacks".
> ...


'
Hey FF - Good to see you too!

My brother is much much better.   Dad is declining.  He had another stroke.   He does't want to be in the hospital or a nursing facility ever again...so he is on hospice at home now.  He's actually doing quite well at home, so we are enjoying a peaceful time with him now. 

This entire experience has given me a very jaundiced view of our health care system and Medicare.  If various members of our family hadn't been able to frequently visit Dad at the hospital and nursing home, I think he would be dead of neglect.  Seriously. It's quite shocking how nobody is responsible for patient care in a  hands on practical sense.  They mostly spend their time looking at computer screens.  One of my sisters found Dad dehydrated and passed out from low blood sugar one day while the nurses ignored him.  He's not a diabetic, but was on a drip due to swallowing issues.  They were not giving him enough liquid and nutrition.  Now I understand how the all those old people in England died from thirst and starvation while in the hospital.  I suspect it's happening here quite a bit.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 13, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the horoscope site where I got mine.
> ...



According to the late spiritualist medium, Ursula Roberts, Gemini is an air sign in the first degree.
The life lesson of a Gemini is Unity. Like the wind the Geminians are often restless, not knowing what to look for in life. They will seek for unity with friends and partners but may have difficulty achieving success. and seek for something better. Their best bet is to form a relationship with an earth sign to stabilize them, or a fire sign to warm them.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 13, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Soooooo, you're sayin' I'm flighty........... 
















Yup, that's about right.......


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 13, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 13, 2017)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



I tend to agree though there are good hospitals and providers, there are also some that are in my opinion criminally negligent.  I could give you a long laundry list of complaints but again better to deal with it on another thread than in the coffee shop because it would require getting more political than we should here.  I might start a thread though. . .I'll think about it.

Suffice it to say that, unless they are physically and mentally able to pay attention to what is going on in which case they can lodge their own complaints, people in hospitals and nursing homes who get regular visitors are far more likely to get more competent care than those who do not.  For that reason, years ago our church adopted a nearby nursing home where we provide a morning worship in their chapel every Sunday morning and also members volunteer to be assigned to check in on a patient who doesn't get a lot of or any visitors.  It has made a profound difference in quality of life for many.

Good news re your brother and does he need to remain on the list for awhile?  We'll keep your dad there for sure.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 13, 2017)

I got a call this morning, I was selected to work at the local post office.  A drug test and some paperwork, then off to training in Detroit.   No UPS elf for me this year.  

Huge relief that the job search is done and I can concentrate on leaning a new job, getting ready for the holidays and normal life.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 13, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Although apparently Aloha doesn't actually mean hello or goodbye, it is often said when greeting or saying goodbye to someone.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 13, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Here is the horoscope site where I got mine.
> 
> Planetary Update by Horoscope.com



Taurus.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 13, 2017)

drifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the horoscope site where I got mine.
> ...



Taurus, first degree of earth. Life lesson , service to others.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 13, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> I got a call this morning, I was selected to work at the local post office.  A drug test and some paperwork, then off to training in Detroit.   No UPS elf for me this year.
> 
> Huge relief that the job search is done and I can concentrate on leaning a new job, getting ready for the holidays and normal life.



Woo hoo Save!  And this is the one close to home?


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Woo hoo Save!  And this is the one close to home?



Four blocks, uphill then down.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 14, 2017)

_Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys._

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, Esthermoon, Dalia, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

_Sunrise over a Michigan autumn



_


----------



## Gracie (Nov 14, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> I got a call this morning, I was selected to work at the local post office.  A drug test and some paperwork, then off to training in Detroit.   No UPS elf for me this year.
> 
> Huge relief that the job search is done and I can concentrate on leaning a new job, getting ready for the holidays and normal life.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2017)

drifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the horoscope site where I got mine.
> ...



You guys!  You are supposed to post your horoscope, like this . . . 

Do you think that accurately describes your personality?  

*The Taurus Personality*
Smart, ambitious, and trustworthy, Taurus is the anchor of the Zodiac. Amazing friends, colleagues, and partners, Taureans value honesty above all else and are proud that their personal relationships tend to be drama free. Bulls get the reputation of being stubborn, but they’re not always stuck in their ways. This searching sign is willing to see another point of view, but they won’t flip-flop on an opinion just to make someone else happy. They will shift their thinking only if they truly have a change of heart.

With a rep as one of the hardest-working signs in the Zodiac, a Bull is never afraid to roll up those sleeves and get to work, and won’t blink an eye at pulling an all-nighter to get the job done. But it’s not all work for Taurus. Anchored by the earth, this passionate sign is all about sensuality, and is always seeking out pleasure. Whether they're indulging in luxurious massages, spending hours in bed with their lover, or going on a long run, Taureans love feeling present in their body and frequently need to get in touch with their physical self.

When it comes to love, Taureans are all about honesty, which is why a first date with a Bull may resemble a job interview. They’re not being rude—they're built for partnerships and are simply trying to see if you’re a good fit at the start. And once you begin dating a Taurus, forget about white lies. A Taurus would much rather hear that an outfit is unflattering than endure hollow compliments. Taurus will hold a grudge against someone who lies, even if it's a lie just to make them feel happy. In bed, Taurus is a giving lover—as long as their partner steps it up and makes sure to give as well as receive pleasure! Detail-oriented Taurus may seem nitpicky (even in the bedroom, a mid-romp critique may not be unusual), but that’s not because they want to offend. They simply demand the best, and they expect the people in their life to deliver.

While Taurus has an _intense_ internal drive, they sometimes have trouble respecting authority, especially if asked to do something they think is pointless or should be done differently. Learning to be flexible and go with the flow can be an advantage to Taurus. And while Taureans have a rich internal life, they value external attributes and may overlook someone who doesn’t have the perfect outfit, car, or resume. Learning the benefits of getting to know someone before writing them off can be a lifelong lesson to a Taurean, especially in love, where they might be too hasty to write off a perfect match.

*Taurus is amazing!* Their name says it all:
*T* for trailblazing
*A* for ambitious
*U* for unwavering
*R* for reliable
*U* for understanding
*S* for stable


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> I am trying to ignore Gracie as she hates me and people like me but this board won't allow me.



I don't know about Gracie, but I don't hate you Matthew.  You are just annoying sometimes is all.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Awesome.  I hope you had a good time with your friends.    Must be quite emotional meeting.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Virgo!  

*The Virgo Personality*
Smart, sophisticated, and kind, Virgo gets the job done without complaining. Virgos are amazing friends, always there to lend a hand—and also lend advice. Practical Virgos are incredibly adept at big picture thinking, and planning out their life, their vacations, and what they’re going to do today isn’t a drag—it makes them feel in control and secure.

Virgo has a rich inner life, and can sometimes seem shy at first meeting. A Virgo won’t spill secrets right away, and it’s important to earn a Virgo's trust. But once you do, that Virgin will be a friend for life. And if you think that you're dating a shy Virgo, trust that those walls will fall down in the bedroom. One of the most passionate signs, Virgos specialize at connecting to their physicality, and this earth sign loves and celebrates physical connection with their partner.

Virgos expect perfection from themselves, and they may project those high standards on the other people in their life. A Virgo _hates_ when someone lets him or her down, even if it’s minor and unavoidable, like a last-minute cancellation. Virgins never want to disappoint the people in their lives, so they may spread themselves too thin put themselves last.

Virgos love and are inspired by beauty. They consider what they wear and how they decorate their house to be an extension of their personality. They thrive when everything in their life looks Pinterest-perfect, and although their friends make fun of their penchant for organizing, it truly is the anchor that makes Virgo's life run smoothly.

Intelligent and a lifelong learner, Virgo loves trying new things, reading books, and learning about the world. They'll happily sign up for an adult-education course, and they consider an afternoon in bed with a book pretty much ideal. A Virgo prefers an evening with good friends to a huge party, and values downtime just as much as socializing. This sign doesn't need to fill their calendar to be content.

*Virgos are amazing!* Their name says it all:
*V* for virtuous
*I* for intelligent
*R* for responsible
*G* for generous
*O* for optimistic


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the horoscope site where I got mine.
> ...



I don't know . . . could be trouble!   

*The Gemini Personality*
Smart, passionate, and dynamic, Gemini is characterized by the Twins, Castor and Pollux, and is known for having two different sides they can display to the world. Expert communicators, Gemini is the chameleon of the Zodiac, adept at blending into different groups based on the vibe and energy they perceive. While they're also amazing at showcasing surface traits, the Gemini well runs deep, which is why the Twins are one of the Zodiac's most emotionally intelligent signs.

Energetic and quick-witted, Gemini never gets stuck in the past and doesn’t ruminate on what might have been. Instead, they move forward with glass-half-full optimism and an ability to always look on the bright side—and land on their feet—in nearly any situation. With a mind that’s constantly racing, even when they're just quietly hanging out, the Twins never get bored. In fact, Gemini are happy keeping their own company, and can often turn their solitary daydreams into reality.

Gemini are in love with love, and they adore the ritual of it all, from those "do they like me?" butterflies to the anticipation of a back-and-forth text volley. Gemini loves dating, and the world loves Gemini. But a Gemini will eventually settle down, because this sign is incredibly loyal and steadfast once they’ve chosen a partner. Let’s be clear, though: Steadfast isn't a code word for boring. Gemini always love to keep things fresh and are happy to try almost anything in the bedroom. They're proud of their sexuality and depend on frequent physical check-ins to keep them grounded in their body. To them, sex is a celebration of life, and Gemini loves both sex and life.

Despite their unfair rep for being two-faced, once a Gemini is in your life, they’re loyal for life—but they aren’t afraid to voice their opinion if they feel you’re doing something they disagree with or if they perceive you as not being loyal to them. Always a sign to see all sides of the situation, Gemini may seek input from friends before going to the root of the problem. It’s not gossiping—it’s gathering information.

And even though Gemini is easily the life of the party without trying, the Twins also have a deep emotional side that needs care and feeding. Gemini like time by themselves to read, create, daydream, and come up with other ways of sharing their gifts with the world. When a Gemini can truly tap in and share their gifts, they’re an unstoppable force of energy that can motivate, inspire, and enchant the rest of the Zodiac.

*Gemini are amazing!* Their name says it all:
*G* for generous
*E* for emotionally in tune
*M* for motivated
*I* for imaginative
*N* for nice
*I* for intelligent


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Sbiker 

Libra!  


*Personality*
"I balance" is the key phrase for this sign, and when it comes to keeping everything on an even keel, a Libran will lead the pack. Peace loving and judicial, this sign abhors being alone. Partnerships are very important for the Libran, especially those on a personal level. With their winning personalities and cooperative style, they aren't apt to be alone for long!


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 14, 2017)

Once again Daisy the Mutt has disturbed a fine night's sleep with her whinning to go out.  And once again I find myself awake during the weest of the wee small hours with something to write about.

Back in the early 1980s I was a freshly minted college graduate here in the upper Ohio River valley with no job and no prospect of one.  The steel mills were closing up and down the valley.  Everyone it seemed was moving away.  And I followed.  All the way to the sunny gulf coast of Florida and Sarasota county.

It was a pleasant enough place to live and work for an Engineering graduate was easy to find.  The place was growing like a weed and new infrastructure was needed.  I helped drain the swamps before that became a hackneyed campaign slogan.

But I knew deep down that Florida was not for me.  There were actual southern people there.  There were also a bunch of northern people seeking to become southern people.  I was a northern guy who wished to remain a northern guy culturally if not literally.

I never served in the armed forces.  But I can speculate on folks who enlist just for the benefits.  Someone who needs the G.I. Bill to get through college.  They never make the cultural conversion and become lifers, making a career out of military service.  I never wanted to make the cultural conversion to become a southern guy by default.

One could tell who were southern guys and who were northern guys.  Southern guys knew distinctions about fishing.  Large mouth bass and the specialized tackle it takes to land a trophy fish, catfish and the techniques of trot line fishing (which we'll get into later as this tale unravels), deep sea fishing for marlin, swordfish and the exotic species unknown to land lubbers like me.

Southern guys were into NASCAR.  Now, NASCAR.  How does one become a fan of NASCAR?  Did folks play NASCAR on the school playground?  Are there Little League NASCAR teams to cultivate an early love of the game?  Perhaps the University one attends is a big NASCAR school going to whatever the equivalent of Bowl games are in NASCAR.

Or does one chose a NASCAR hero based on the vehicle he drives?  But then there has got to be more than one driver of a Ford or a Chevy.  Maybe it's a devotion to the sponsor.  "I just love DuPont Chemical so much, I just had to follow their driver!"  Or Hormel Sugar Baked hams or Dawn Dishwashing liquid.  You get the point.  NASCAR was an aspect of living in the south that was baffling to me.

Northern guys, by contrast, owned no elaborate fishing gear or leather jackets festooned with commercial advertising.  Nope!  We owned impressive stereo systems and album collections stretching from floor to ceiling, wall to wall.  Our televisions were bigger, our VHS movie collections were more extensive.  We could quote Lou Reed and Jack Kerouac.  We brought libraries with us.  We were readers.  We were used to being holed up inside for a few months every year while winter raged outside.  Southern boys developed skin cancer while northern boys suffered Vitamin D deficiency.

Attempts were made to make me see the light and adopt the southern way of life as my own.  Friends took me fishing.  Deep sea fishing resulted in sea sickness.  It's a long walk to the beach from Pittsburgh and bobbing around in open water is a foreign experience.  Bass fishing was fun, but unproductive.  I guess there's a difference between 'fishing' and 'catching'.  Then there was trot line fishing (I told you there would be more on this subject).

Trot line fishing goes for catfish as its query.  The technique is simplicity itself.  A list of the equipment follows; a canoe, a length of heavy cotton twine, several fishing leaders, a two and a half pound container of Winn Dixie chicken livers, a large picnic cooler filled with canned domestic beer and ice, a plastic five gallon pale, several empty one gallon milk jugs (plastic) and an acoustic guitar.

Tie the fishing leaders to the heavy cotton twine at regular intervals (about ten to twelve feet apart). Attach the empty plastic one gallon milk jugs to the line to act as floats.  Bait the leaders with the Winn Dixie chicken livers after preparing them for fishing.  Some might get lost at this point.  By 'preparing the chicken liver' I do not mean mincing them into a paste, adding a smidgeon of horseradish and diced onion.  Preparing for fishing means opening the lid of the container of chicken livers and placing them in the noonday Florida sun for a few hours.

Place the line, the plastic milk jug floats and the chicken livers in the canoe and paddle to the center of a lake during the evening.  Distribute the line, floats and livers so catfish in the lake might take the hint.  Retire to a campfire and strum the acoustic guitar while seated upon the plastic five gallon pale until a red ring develops around your posterior.  That is the indicator that the trot line should be checked for catfish.  Paddle the canoe along the line and check each leader for the presence of a catfish.  Re-bait as necessary.  Retire to the campfire, guitar and plastic five gallon pale and drink several cans of the domestic beer from the large picnic cooler filled with ice.

Sounds like fun, huh?  I neglected to mention the welts from the mosquito bites that will appear on your face and arms.  I left out the part where the domestic canned beer swells up in your head like a loaf rising in a proofing drawer causing a headache only darkness, quiet and solitude can cure.  I forgot that strumming the guitar to the tune of the Velvet Underground's 'White light, White heat' will get you just so far with a southern audience before someone yells out 'Freebird'!

And so it was.  No conversion to another culture for me.  I stuck it out for four long, miserable years down there in NASCAR and fishing paradise yearning for the day I would hold a snow shovel in my hands again.  And in 1988 I pointed a UHaul truck at the I-75 north sign and pushed that long pedal on the right, just as if I was racing on Sunday at Daytona.  When I got home all those closed steel mills provided me with steady and ample income.  Someone had to clean up the mess and I was just the guy to do it.

I haven't fished since the end of the Reagan years.  Then again, I haven't smelled a putrid chicken liver since then either.  We all have to make compromises.


----------



## Compost (Nov 14, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> I got a call this morning, I was selected to work at the local post office.  A drug test and some paperwork, then off to training in Detroit.   No UPS elf for me this year.
> 
> Huge relief that the job search is done and I can concentrate on leaning a new job, getting ready for the holidays and normal life.


That's great, Liberty.  Best wishes on your new job!


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 14, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Here is the horoscope site where I got mine.
> 
> Planetary Update by Horoscope.com


It turns out that due to a quirk in the calendar I was born under the sign of Feces the Turd.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the horoscope site where I got mine.
> ...



Unfortunately, I can't find that one on the horoscope link!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> I got a call this morning, I was selected to work at the local post office.  A drug test and some paperwork, then off to training in Detroit.   No UPS elf for me this year.
> 
> Huge relief that the job search is done and I can concentrate on leaning a new job, getting ready for the holidays and normal life.


----------



## Compost (Nov 14, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I'm a Virgo.  I must admit this is a pretty good description though I'm not so sure about the amazing part.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Once again Daisy the Mutt has disturbed a fine night's sleep with her whinning to go out.  And once again I find myself awake during the weest of the wee small hours with something to write about.
> 
> Back in the early 1980s I was a freshly minted college graduate here in the upper Ohio River valley with no job and no prospect of one.  The steel mills were closing up and down the valley.  Everyone it seemed was moving away.  And I followed.  All the way to the sunny gulf coast of Florida and Sarasota county.
> 
> ...



Great read!  Thanks for sharing.  I do have to say though that here in MA, we definitely have our "redneck" northerners who were born and raised here in MA and love hunting, fishing, and all of those kinds of outdoorsy activities.  NASCAR too!  Lol.


----------



## Sbiker (Nov 14, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I think the same. Management is not a strong side of Russian economics, because USSR grew a lot of people self-organized, and russian managers lost almost all skill of working with people...  Who knows - will this situation change to normal in future and when it happen...


----------



## Sbiker (Nov 14, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



So fewer, than other Zodiak signs... I suppose, authors don't like Libras as sign...


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 14, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> I am trying to ignore Gracie as she hates me and people like me but this board won't allow me.



We leave any problem we think we have with others elsewhere as the Coffee Shop is not the place for that please ScienceRocks.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 14, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Once again Daisy the Mutt has disturbed a fine night's sleep with her whinning to go out.  And once again I find myself awake during the weest of the wee small hours with something to write about.
> 
> Back in the early 1980s I was a freshly minted college graduate here in the upper Ohio River valley with no job and no prospect of one.  The steel mills were closing up and down the valley.  Everyone it seemed was moving away.  And I followed.  All the way to the sunny gulf coast of Florida and Sarasota county.
> 
> ...



Wonderful Nosmo though culturally there probably are a lot of folks who wouldn't empathize with you all that much re preferring to be a northerner.  Myself I love visiting the south and enjoy myself pretty much wherever I am, but I am always glad to be back in the southwest with its wide open vistas, huge skies, and more comfortable climate for me.

But I admire people who love where they are too.  007 loves Wisconsin.  Sherry and WelfareQueen are Floridians through and through.  Gracie is connected to the central California Coast.  I imagine ChrisL couldn't imagine living anywhere but New England, etc.  If we all loved the same place, it sure would get crowded. 

As for Nascar, it is difficult to explain.  We aren't really strong fans but had to get interested in it when our elementary age granddaughter became a super fan and has remained so into her 20's.  You choose your favorites among the drivers, not the cars themselves.  And it is some kind of mystique, emotional connection, or something that attracts you to a particular driver and inspires you to want that one to win.  I can't speak for my elementary age granddaughter but when she became the teenage and then grown one, I think it is based on which driver is both competent and also really cute.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 14, 2017)

Just saw that a Leonid meteor shower is supposed to peak this weekend.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I noticed that too.  I don't know why a couple of them are so short (your's isn't the only one).  Maybe they just got lazy or something.    I'm sure it is nothing personal.  I will try to find a better site tomorrow or something that has a better description for Libra for you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 14, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I got a call this morning, I was selected to work at the local post office.  A drug test and some paperwork, then off to training in Detroit.   No UPS elf for me this year.
> ...



I'm leaving him on the list until he completes the orientation and training and loves it though.  Keep those prayers, positive vibes, good thoughts directed that way folks.  Seems to be working.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2017)

Sbiker 

Well I went and found a different site for Libra.  I figured it would only take a minute.  Here is a much better description of yours.   

Element: Air

Quality: Cardinal

Color: Pink, Green

Day: Friday

Ruler: Venus

Greatest Overall Compatibility: Aries, Sagittarius

Lucky Numbers: 4, 6, 13, 15, 24

Date range: September 23 - October 22







*LIBRA TRAITS*

Strengths: Cooperative,diplomatic, gracious, fair-minded, social

Weaknesses: Indecisive, avoids confrontations, will carry a grudge, self-pity

Libra likes: Harmony, gentleness, sharing with others, the outdoors

Libra dislikes: Violence, injustice, loudmouths, conformity

People born under the sign of Libra are peaceful, fair, and they hate being alone. Partnership is very important for them, as their mirror and someone giving them the ability to be the mirror themselves. These individuals are fascinated by balance and symmetry, they are in a constant chase for justice and equality, realizing through life that the only thing that should be truly important to themselves in their own inner core of personality. This is someone ready to do nearly anything to avoid conflict, keeping the peace whenever possible


The sign of Libra is an Air sign, set between Gemini and Aquarius, giving these individuals constant mental stimuli, strong intellect and a keen mind. They will be inspired by good books, insurmountable discussions and people who have a lot to say. Each Libra representative has to be careful when talking to other people, for when they are forced to decide about something that is coming their way, or to choose sides, they suddenly realize that they might be in the wrong place and surrounded by wrong people. No partner should make them forget that they have their own opinion.


Planet ruling the sign of Libra is Venus, making these people great lovers but also fond of expensive, material things. Their lives need to be enriched by music, art, and beautiful places they get a chance to visit.


Libra – The Measure of Our Souls The shortest myth of them all seems to present a good analogy to the shortest constellation in the sky, you might even say that it is non-existent, presented by the pliers of Scorpio. Libra is one dot of balance in the sea of different extremes, manifested only through the fifteenth degree of this magnificent sign, an object among animals and people. There is something awfully insecure about Libra, as if they were unsure which plate to burden next, aware that things pass and teach us to be careful around other people. Whatever we do in our lifetimes, only serves to point the way for our Souls towards that “higher power” to finally measure our existence. Telling us where we went wrong or what we did right, Libras unconsciously teach us that true liberation hides in lightness.

Libra Horoscope: Zodiac Sign Dates Compatibility, Traits and Characteristics


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2017)

Here is mine under this other site that I linked to above.  

Element: Fire

Quality: Fixed

Color: Gold, Yellow, Orange

Day: Sunday

Ruler: Sun

Greatest Overall Compatibility: Aquarius, Gemini

Lucky Numbers: 1, 3, 10, 19

Date range: July 23 - August 22






*LEO TRAITS*

Strengths: Creative, passionate, generous, warm-hearted, cheerful, humorous

Weaknesses: Arrogant, stubborn, self-centered, lazy, inflexible

Leo likes: Theater, taking holidays, being admired, expensive things, bright colors, fun with friends

Leo dislikes: Being ignored, facing difficult reality, not being treated like a king or queen

People born under the sign of Leo are natural born leaders. They are dramatic, creative, self-confident, dominant and extremely difficult to resist, able to achieve anything they want to in any area of life they commit to. There is a specific strength to a Leo and their "king of the jungle" status. Leo often has many friends for they are generous and loyal. Self-confident and attractive, this is a Sun sign capable of uniting different groups of people and leading them as one towards a shared cause, and their healthy sense of humor makes collaboration with other people even easier.


Leo belongs to the element of Fire, just like Aries and Sagittarius. This makes them warmhearted, in love with life, trying to laugh and have a good time. Able to use their mind to solve even the most difficult problems, they will easily take initiative in resolving various complicated situations. Ruled by the Sun, Leo worships this fiery entity in the sky, quite literally as well as metaphorically. They are in search for self-awareness and in constant growth of ego. Aware of their desires and personality, they can easily ask for everything they need, but could just as easily unconsciously neglect the needs of other people in their chase for personal gain or status. When a Leo representative becomes too fond and attached to their achievements and the way other people see them, they become an easy target, ready to be taken down.


Leo - the Lion in the Cave The story of the Lion always speaks of bravery. This is an animal fearless and impossible to challenge, hurt or destroy, their only weaknesses being fear and aggression towards those they confront. Living in a cave, a Lion always needs to have one, nesting and finding comfort in hard times. However, they should never stay there for long. With their head high, they have to face others with dignity and respect, never raising a voice, a hand, or a weapon, bravely walking through the forest they rule.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Once again Daisy the Mutt has disturbed a fine night's sleep with her whinning to go out.  And once again I find myself awake during the weest of the wee small hours with something to write about.
> ...



Actually, I could imagine living somewhere else, like Hawaii.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2017)

This one is MUCH better.  A lot more information about your sign if you click on the link.  Some of it seems accurate to a scary degree.  What do you guys think?  Do you think any of it is accurate in describing you?  Must be a personality profiling type of thing because I can't figure out why that would be accurate at all.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 14, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> This one is MUCH better.  A lot more information about your sign if you click on the link.  Some of it seems accurate to a scary degree.  What do you guys think?  Do you think any of it is accurate in describing you?  Must be a personality profiling type of thing because I can't figure out why that would be accurate at all.



The problem with definitive descriptions like these is that if we like the description, we can fit ourselves into it, and if we don't, we can believe we don't fit it.   Reading the description of Libra, however, I didn't strongly identify with a lot of it personally.  But I am not a Libra though I am within 3 days of being one


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 14, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Here is mine under this other site that I linked to above.
> 
> Element: Fire
> 
> ...



As much as I have gotten to know you in this strange on line environment, Chris, I can believe this does describe you in some part.  I can't know how you are at work and stuff like that of course.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 14, 2017)

So Sbiker , we know you were born in late September or October.  Could we have a date without a year?


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > This one is MUCH better.  A lot more information about your sign if you click on the link.  Some of it seems accurate to a scary degree.  What do you guys think?  Do you think any of it is accurate in describing you?  Must be a personality profiling type of thing because I can't figure out why that would be accurate at all.
> ...



You said you were a Virgo?  Here is yours.  

Element: Earth

Quality: Mutable

Color: Grey, Beige, Pale-Yellow

Day: Wednesday

Ruler: Mercury

Greatest Overall Compatibility: Pisces, Cancer

Lucky Numbers: 5, 14, 15, 23, 32

Date range: August 23 – September 22






*VIRGO TRAITS*

Strengths: Loyal, analytical, kind, hardworking, practical

Weaknesses: Shyness, worry, overly critical of self and others, all work and no play

Virgo likes: Animals, healthy food, books, nature, cleanliness

Virgo dislikes: Rudeness, asking for help, taking center stage

Virgos are always paying attention to the smallest details and their deep sense of humanity makes them one of the most careful signs of the zodiac. Their methodical approach to life ensures that nothing is left to chance, and although they are often tender, their heart might be closed for the outer world. This is a sign often misunderstood, not because they lack the ability to express, but because they won’t accept their feelings as valid, true, or even relevant when opposed to reason. The symbolism behind the name speaks well of their nature, born with a feeling they are experiencing everything for the first time.


Virgo is an Earth sign, fitting perfectly between Taurus and Capricorn. This will lead to a strong character, but one that prefers conservative, well-organized things and a lot of practicality in their everyday life. These individuals have an organized life, and even when they let go to chaos, their goals and dreams still have strictly defined borders in their mind. Constantly worried that they missed a detail that will be impossible to fix, they can get stuck in details, becoming overly critical and concerned about matters that nobody else seems to care much about.


Since Mercury is the ruling planet of this sign, its representatives have a well-developed sense of speech and writing, as well as all other forms of communication. Many Virgos may choose to pursue a career as writers, journalists, and typists, but their need to serve others makes them feel good as caregivers, on a clear mission to help.


Virgo – the Disappointed Goddess Seeking goodness in humankind is the story of Virgo, and disappointment seems to be inevitable from their point of view. The first time they came from their cloud and jumped onto planet Earth, it felt like their mission is to use their existence for good, discovering ways of justice and purity in other people. Once they fail to find it too many times, Virgos will pull away, get lost, turn to substance abuse, or simply separate from other people to sit on the bench, criticize and judge.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 14, 2017)

My children were born 3 years apart but are both right on the cusp between Sagittarius and Capricorn.  We have long joked that that is why they don't fit into any profile.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Here is mine under this other site that I linked to above.
> ...



Some of it seems to be right on the mark.  Some other things not so much, but for the most part it is pretty accurate.  I can be selfish and lazy, maybe a bit vain.  I can admit that.  Lol.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 14, 2017)

TAURUS first degree of earth: Life lesson, service to others
VIRGO second degree of earth: life lesson, Creativeness and order.
CAPRICORN third degree of earth; life lesson, Service to others
CANCER first degree of water: Life lesson, Peace
SCORPIO second degree of water: life lesson, Peace and orderliness
PISCES third degree of water: life lesson, Peace
GEMINI first degree of air: life lesson, Unity
LIBRA second degree of air: life lesson, Unity and balance
AQUARIUS third degree of air: life lesson, Unity
ARIES first degree of fire: life lesson, Love
LEO second degree of fire: life lesson, Universal love
SAGITTARIUS third degree of fire: life lesson, Universal love


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 14, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Yeah there are parts that describe me; also parts of Libra that describe me.  And the other signs too.  And some that really don't.  Choice of occupation was interesting though as I started out life to be a writer and that is still where my heart lies though fate has often taken me in different directions.  And I have long and still am involved in caregiving whether in groups or one on one.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> My children were born 3 years apart but are both right on the cusp between Sagittarius and Capricorn.  We have long joked that that is why they don't fit into any profile.



My son is a Capricorn.  While some of it accurately describes him, he is a lot more loving and caring than the horoscope describes his sign.  Lol.  He also has a good sense of humor and jokes around a lot.  He is quite a temper though, and he is very young and is already a foreman at his company though, so some of it is correct at least.  

*CAPRICORN ZODIAC SIGN CAPRICORN HOROSCOPE*


Element: Earth

Quality: Cardinal

Color: Brown, Black

Day: Saturday

Ruler: Saturn

Greatest Overall Compatibility: Taurus, Cancer

Lucky Numbers: 4, 8, 13, 22

Date range: December 22 - January 19






*CAPRICORN TRAITS*

Strengths: Responsible, disciplined, self-control, good managers

Weaknesses: Know-it-all, unforgiving, condescending, expecting the worst

Capricorn likes: Family, tradition, music, understated status, quality craftsmanship

Capricorn dislikes: Almost everything at some point

Capricorn is a sign that represents time and responsibility, and its representatives are traditional and often very serious by nature. These individuals possess an inner state of independence that enables significant progress both in their personal and professional lives. They are masters of self-control and have the ability to lead the way, make solid and realistic plans, and manage many people who work for them at any time. They will learn from their mistakes and get to the top based solely on their experience and expertise.


Belonging to the element of Earth , like Taurus and Virgo, this is the last sign in the trio of practicality and grounding. Not only do they focus on the material world, but they have the ability to use the most out of it. Unfortunately, this element also makes them stiff and sometimes too stubborn to move from one perspective or point in a relationship. They have a hard time accepting differences of other people that are too far from their character, and out of fear might try to impose their traditional values aggressively.


Saturn is the ruling planet of Capricorn, and this planet represents restrictions of all kinds. Its influence makes these people practical and responsible, but also cold, distant and unforgiving, prone to the feeling of guilt and turned to the past. They need to learn to forgive in order to make their own life lighter and more positive.


Capricorn – the Goat of Fear A goat with the tail of a fish is created to face fear and create panic. It is the sign of decisions made to be protected from monsters in our minds, lives, and immediate physical surrounding. Always ready to transform into something that scares those scary things off, Capricorn speaks of each natural chain reaction of fear, where one scary thing leads to many others, rising up as defensive mechanisms that only make things worse. Immersed in their secrecy, they face the world just as they are – brave enough to never run away, but constantly afraid of their inner monsters.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2017)

No matter what site I visit, they all say pretty much the same thing about us Leos!


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 14, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> My children were born 3 years apart but are both right on the cusp between Sagittarius and Capricorn.  We have long joked that that is why they don't fit into any profile.



I was born on the cusp of Cancer and Gemini and I exactly fit that profile.

A flighty mind on top of  an emotional undercurrent.

I get all my stuff on astrology from the Booklet by the late medium Ursula Roberts.(hints for harmony of body and soul) I have looked for it on the internet but it is only for sale. and it is copyrighted. So I had better not type it all into the forum.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 14, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> TAURUS first degree of earth: Life lesson, service to others
> VIRGO second degree of earth: life lesson, Creativeness and order.
> CAPRICORN third degree of earth; life lesson, Service to others
> CANCER first degree of water: Life lesson, Peace
> ...



And at times it all gets rather bizarre.  For instance Hombre is an Aries and I am a Virgo.  I ran across one site that explained our relationship thus:

Aries male, Virgo female:

At first glance, this couple have little in common. The bold and go-getting Aries man wouldn’t be interested, we assume, in the meek and mild Virgo woman. She in turn, devoted and loyal, would be much too easily hurt by the aggressive and self-centered Aries man. It’s true that this relationship does need a lot of work by both parties, but Aries man Virgo woman compatibility can work if both partners are willing to adapt.
Aries Man and Virgo Woman ⋆ Astromatcha​
Now admittedly for all the decades we have been married, we have had to do a LOT of adapting.  But 'meek and mild' Virgo woman?  I am an ENTJ after all which is the antithesis of 'meek and mild'.  He is an ISFJ pretty much the polar opposite of me in temperament and that describes him perfectly.  But it has and does work.  He is my best friend even though there are days I could cheerfully strangle him.  (I would do it thoughtfully and with kindness of course.)

peach174  is also a Virgo and I don't think any of us see her as 'meek and mild.'


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 14, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



All of us have a selfish side.  If we didn't we would go absolutely nuts as the world would pull us so many directions we would disintegrate.  And what you describe as 'vanity' I suspect I would describe as knowing yourself and self confidence.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > TAURUS first degree of earth: Life lesson, service to others
> ...



Yeah, they describe the Virgo as being shy on the one I posted.  I don't see you as being shy or meek, maybe "mild" mannered though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 14, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > My children were born 3 years apart but are both right on the cusp between Sagittarius and Capricorn.  We have long joked that that is why they don't fit into any profile.
> ...



My son is also a Capricorn and has consistently found himself in management positions even though his temperament type is not the most suited for that.  But he is such a strong person of faith, I have never detected a spirit of fear--except for momentary panic--in him.  He like me has always been the eternal optimist.  He does have an amazing and highly complex and intricate imagination that has always amazed me.  And one way the description really nailed him--he is a professional engineer but he is also a musician.  As an avocation, he has built up a music studio teaching voice, piano, guitar, violin, etc. to 80 to 100 kids with a waiting list in his tiny west Texas town.  And he is family oriented to a fault.  Whenever he thinks anybody in the family needs him, he puts that first ahead of anything else.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 14, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Thank you.  My temperament type is supposed to make diplomacy a suitable occupation for me but I don't see myself as so mild mannered.  I was raised to value courtesy and consideration for others, but I am not easily intimidated or pushed around.  And I do react passionately to things though I have learned the discipline to control that at least some of the time.  But you ought to see all the posts I have typed out in anger or passion and then deleted as they would not have been useful to the discussion.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I would never have known that!  You???  You seem to be calm most of the time and have a lot of patience with others, unlike myself.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2017)

By mild mannered, that is what I mean, calm and patient, not easily angered, that kind of thing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 14, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Well I have some miles on me that you still have to travel and maybe that gives us some perspective that we don't have when we are younger?  I have infinite patience when dealing with people are are genuinely trying to get along, trying to learn, trying to perfect something, trying to accomplish something, or who can make a civil and coherent argument for a point of view that I don't share.  I have almost no patience with people who get inappropriately angry, hateful, insulting, or arrogant, rude, dishonest, condescending, or overly aggressive and generally often react probably let's say unconstructively in such situations.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



For me, it all depends on what the argument is about.  There are some things that I feel very passionately about and will fight to the death for!    There are also some people who I would actually rather not have reply to me and wouldn't mind being ignored by them one bit!  I get angry and heated and yes, I will insult others, but that is after having argued with them and figured out that they are dishonest and arguing from a dishonest perspective.  Some people don't deserve respect, IMO.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 14, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



That is true.  Very very true.  On the other hand, I long ago made a conscious effort to avoid contributing to stuff like that and therefore prefer to wish folks a pleasant day and move on.  Something about not arguing with idiots, feeding trolls, or engaging in exercises of futility.

I stick to my guns on that maybe oh 85% of the time?


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Because you have patience.  I wish I had some patience.  I tell my son that I have no patience because I used it all up on him!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 14, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



In another 20 years or so you will have a lot more patience than you do now and that I did at your age.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 14, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



The paperwork is slow in coming.    Could be post Thanksgiving?  I can see how they don't want to pay a noobie Holiday pay the first workweek.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 14, 2017)

I worked on a memorial garden at a church earlier in the Fall.  They asked me to bid on another project and I have been working on that one after winning the bid.  Hopefully I can get everyone finished before I start work at the post office.  I'd like to concentrate on just that for a couple of weeks until I get the hang of it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 14, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> I worked on a memorial garden at a church earlier in the Fall.  They asked me to bid on another project and I have been working on that one after winning the bid.  Hopefully I can get everyone finished before I start work at the post office.  I'd like to concentrate on just that for a couple of weeks until I get the hang of it.



I so wish I could have you to design and supervise the retaining wall and some additional landscaping we need in the back yard.  But I haven't figured out yet how we will afford just the material and labor, much less the airfare, expenses, and fee to import you from Michigan.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 14, 2017)

Mr. P went to his reg. Doc today and I have to wrap his leg up with ace bandages, every morning and take it off at night,till he sees him again on Dec. 6 th.
He has a pressure stocking for his right leg, then the aces bandages on his left.
His Doc. says depending on how it looks and is doing then he might send him to a vain specialist for a vein scan.
Doc thinks it might be complications in the healing process plus his MS flare up.
It could also be a small vein blockage.
Well see in a couple of weeks.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 14, 2017)

SFC Ollie said:


> Just stopping by to wish all my Military brothers and Sisters a happy Veterans Day


Hey, Ollie!  Sorry I missed you, I've been busy and my electric supply is "iffy".  Happy Belated Veterans' Day to you, too.  It'd be great to see you around more often, but you're probably busy, too.
Luv ya, brother!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 14, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


Either I get out the snowblower and clear it myself, or I make a phone call and a friend of mine comes out with his plow truck.  If I have to, I park the car and hike in to the cabin.  That reminds me, I need to put the snowshoes in the back of the car...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 14, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Exactly how it's done.  Either using mileage from point to point, or referencing the mile markers along the road, like: at mile marker 11.5, look for Rudy Road, turn right and drive 3.3 miles, driveway on the left, big, gray house, barn in the back.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 14, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I usually pretty consistently test as ENT/FJ and that has served me well as both a manager and as a facilitator/teacher.  I took a pretty intensive training of the Kiersey Bates concept of temperament typing along with some Myers Briggs.  Having applied both--and they share a lot in common of course both based on Jungian philosophy--I have come to appreciate and prefer the Kiersey Bates approach.  I have been paid to teach the core concepts from time to time and of course have volunteered to do that at church or other organizations I belonged to.
> ...


Same here!  
I've often had to tell people that because I am often alone, I am not necessarily lonely.  There's value in being comfortable in your own skin, I think.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 14, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


The big ones do fall harder, especially if they underestimate the determination of a small woman with an even smaller bladder!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 14, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> There was a "homeless awareness day" in my town the other day, and I went by the field where they were camping out for the night.  Yes, it was a frigid freezing night, a night where nobody would want to be homeless.  I can't even imagine how terrible it would be to be a homeless person around here in the winter.  I always wonder why they wouldn't hitchhike down south where at least you wouldn't die due to exposure to the cold weather.  Anyways, I was thinking how phony is this little "homeless sit in?"  These people had a big fire going and were wrapped up in warm blankets and had food, some luxuries the homeless do not have.  I feel sorry for them when I think of them or anyone being stuck out in the cold with nowhere to go, but at the same time it seems as if throwing more money in their direction is not the answer to this problem.  It seems to be perhaps more of a drug and/or mental health issue.


Sadly, institutionalizing the worst off of them is no longer an option.  At least they'd have three hots, a cot, counseling, and some kind of medical care.  We have a program in Anchorage called "Home First" which provides "free" housing for chronic inebriates (a significant portion of homeless).  They are provided an adequate living place which has no specific requirements that they not drink.  So, they have a warm, safe place to drink, get drunk, and entertain their fellow homeless inebriates.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 14, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


I love your last observation, and I agree.  Extroverts kind of _never_ shut up, do they?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 14, 2017)

Decided to take a road trip today west to El Malpais National Monument, stopped at the Sandstone Bluffs, a little windy and cool.
Took a bunch of pictures but they're currently too big to upload.
Ended up driving south to Pie Town, stopped at the Gathering Place and had a wonder small cherry pie split between the two of us then through Datil, the Very Large Array and Magdelena  to Socorro then home just in time to hit rush hour traffic an all the construction.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 14, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



Or if there are no mile markers or road markers which is the case in much of New Mexico, you look for the Shell Station across from the body shop.  That will be Rudy Road.  Or go exactly 11.5 miles north from Pickle Street on Hwy 200. Turn right on dirt road and proceed. . . .


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 14, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Once again Daisy the Mutt has disturbed a fine night's sleep with her whinning to go out.  And once again I find myself awake during the weest of the wee small hours with something to write about.
> ...


You forgot Alaskans, especially "bush" Alaskans.  Raised in the Southeast, traveled all over and lived in a lot of places, I cannot think of any other place I'd rather be than here, in the Frozen North.  Second choice would be NM, along the Continental Divide...Lake Roberts, Silver City, that area.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 14, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


What's it say about Pisces?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 14, 2017)

Think I have one done;





The black is an ancient lava flow.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 14, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Think I have one done;
> 
> View attachment 160429
> 
> The black is an ancient lava flow.



One what?  Did I miss something?

New Mexico does have some awesome old lava flows, even more amazing that they are still in excellent condition and still on the surface of the land.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 14, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Think I have one done;
> ...


figured out how to resize the photo so the site will allow me to upload.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 14, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


There's always a way to convey directions.  Nowadays, lots of people tell me they'll just Google the address.  Funny thing, there really is no address other than on Google.  We have no mail box, or numbers, or anything like that.  It really isn't difficult to find us, though, we're the only two-story green house for _miles_, and we're the last place along this road.  When the guy delivered my barn trusses, I drove out and met him at the main road and guided him in to the place.  It was easier for both of us.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 14, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> View attachment 160436


All so beautiful...and desolate.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 14, 2017)

I'm afraid NM would not suit me at all. Yes, it has quaint adobe homes and downtown district that look cute...but I just loathe desert. Hate it. Which is why I never moved to Sedona although it was pretty...in some spot. Maybe in a previous life I was in a tropical climate because that is my cuppa tea. Tropical. Huge ferns and leaves and trees an ocean nearby. Like Maui. Or Kauai. Or Bora Bora. TROPICAL. Dat's me.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 14, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 160436
> ...


Hence the name El Malpais, roughly translated means 'the bad lands'.  The whole area is dotted with extinct volcanoes and huge ancient lava flows.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 14, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I'm afraid NM would not suit me at all. Yes, it has quaint adobe homes and downtown district that look cute...but I just loathe desert. Hate it. Which is why I never moved to Sedona although it was pretty...in some spot. Maybe in a previous life I was in a tropical climate because that is my cuppa tea. Tropical. Huge ferns and leaves and trees an ocean nearby. Like Maui. Or Kauai. Or Bora Bora. TROPICAL. Dat's me.


With bugs, lizards, snakes, sharks (if there's water), and even more obnoxious tourists than we have here in AK.  At least they keep their clothes on up here!


----------



## Gracie (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 14, 2017)

Just need greenery, I do. Desolation of desert just depresses me. Maybe in my previous life I died of thirst or got stung by scorpions or bit by rattle snakes in some desert, lol.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 14, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 160436
> ...



It is strange though.  The high desert is so different from other deserts.  There is a mystery and a mystique to it and when you stand out away from civilization in it, you don't feel alone or feel desolation.  Or at least I don't.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 14, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I'm afraid NM would not suit me at all. Yes, it has quaint adobe homes and downtown district that look cute...but I just loathe desert. Hate it. Which is why I never moved to Sedona although it was pretty...in some spot. Maybe in a previous life I was in a tropical climate because that is my cuppa tea. Tropical. Huge ferns and leaves and trees an ocean nearby. Like Maui. Or Kauai. Or Bora Bora. TROPICAL. Dat's me.


Eagle Nest, NM






Angel Fire, NM


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 14, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Oh, I agree.  Hence, my second choice of habitat.  I loved Lake Roberts, and the Continental Divide area.  I could so make a home up at those Hopi cliff dwellings!


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 14, 2017)

Silver City, NM


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 14, 2017)

Lake Roberts, NM


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 14, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I'm afraid NM would not suit me at all. Yes, it has quaint adobe homes and downtown district that look cute...but I just loathe desert. Hate it. Which is why I never moved to Sedona although it was pretty...in some spot. Maybe in a previous life I was in a tropical climate because that is my cuppa tea. Tropical. Huge ferns and leaves and trees an ocean nearby. Like Maui. Or Kauai. Or Bora Bora. TROPICAL. Dat's me.



You would be surprised.  The high desert isn't much like other deserts.  When you stand in it and look across the terrain there is green, sometimes it can look quite lush.  It is only when you look down at your feet and see more ground than growing things that you know you are in the desert.  And there are all four seasons without much of the seasonal extremes that other places have.

I think from what I have come to know of you here, you would adapt and might even come to love it.

It is a loooooong way to any ocean though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 14, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm afraid NM would not suit me at all. Yes, it has quaint adobe homes and downtown district that look cute...but I just loathe desert. Hate it. Which is why I never moved to Sedona although it was pretty...in some spot. Maybe in a previous life I was in a tropical climate because that is my cuppa tea. Tropical. Huge ferns and leaves and trees an ocean nearby. Like Maui. Or Kauai. Or Bora Bora. TROPICAL. Dat's me.
> ...



Two of my favorite places in the world.  Not high desert though.  You're into the alpine zones in both areas.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 14, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


New Mexico has 6 of the 7 life zones known in the world, the geography runs from high mountains, high plains (plus inter-mountain Plateaus) and high desert.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 14, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I worked on a memorial garden at a church earlier in the Fall.  They asked me to bid on another project and I have been working on that one after winning the bid.  Hopefully I can get everyone finished before I start work at the post office.  I'd like to concentrate on just that for a couple of weeks until I get the hang of it.
> ...



I did fly to Denver and build a backyard fence a few years ago.  Not out of the question, but it might have worked best over the past summer when I was out of work.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 14, 2017)

My battery is about gone.  Peace, out!  Wishing you all a good night.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Here is Pisces.  You have great colors!  

*PISCES ZODIAC SIGN PISCES HOROSCOPE*


Element: Water

Quality: Mutable

Color: Mauve, Lilac, Purple, Violet, Sea green

Day: Thursday

Ruler: Neptune, Jupiter

Greatest Overall Compatibility: Virgo, Taurus

Lucky Numbers: 3, 9, 12, 15, 18, 24

Date range: February 19 - March 20






*PISCES TRAITS*

Strengths: Compassionate, artistic, intuitive, gentle, wise, musical

Weaknesses: Fearful, overly trusting, sad, desire to escape reality, can be a victim or a martyr

Pisces likes: Being alone, sleeping, music, romance, visual media, swimming, spiritual themes

Pisces dislikes: Know-it-all, being criticized, the past coming back to haunt, cruelty of any kind

Pisces are very friendly, so they often find themselves in a company of very different people. Pisces are selfless, they are always willing to help others, without hoping to get anything back.

Pisces is a Water sign and as such this zodiac sign is characterized by empathy and expressed emotional capacity.

Their ruling planet is Neptune, so Pisces are more intuitive than others and have an artistic talent. Neptune is connected to music, so Pisces reveal music preferences in the earliest stages of life. They are generous, compassionate and extremely faithful and caring.

People born under the Pisces sign have an intuitive understanding of the life cycle and thus achieve the best emotional relationship with other beings.

Pisces-born are known by their wisdom, but under the influence of Uranus, Pisces sometimes can take the role of a martyr, in order to catch the attention. Pisces are never judgmental and always forgiving. They are also known to be most tolerant of all the zodiac signs.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 15, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Just need greenery, I do. Desolation of desert just depresses me. Maybe in my previous life I died of thirst or got stung by scorpions or bit by rattle snakes in some desert, lol.


Same here, although I used to love going to Death Valley. Like being on another planet. Always in the month of May when the spring flowers burst forth and the searing hot of summer months would be coming soon.

I love the ocean and the Coast Range and marine climate. I love the motion of the ocean.   I love the winding narrow two-lane highway for 364 miles. Heaven. Rarely ever too hot or too cold. The mist laying sensually between the trees of the mature forest. Ocean on one side and forests on the other. Movement everywhere. Wow!  The Oregon Coast is inspirational, to say the least. That is why so many artists are here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 15, 2017)

_Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys._

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, Esthermoon, Dalia, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

_Every autumn those in the New Mexico high country, ready their cameras for those magical few days that the aspens are in their peak glory and entire mountainsides turn a brilliant gold. The dark areas are stands of our native ponderosa pine.










_


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 15, 2017)

AquaAthena said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Just need greenery, I do. Desolation of desert just depresses me. Maybe in my previous life I died of thirst or got stung by scorpions or bit by rattle snakes in some desert, lol.
> ...



And on my way to bed, I will have to say that as much as I love the high desert and hope to live out my days here, I also love the ocean.  There  something so soothing and mesmerizing just being on a deserted bit of beach watching the waves roll in.  Especially if they are ahead of an approaching distant storm.


----------



## Sbiker (Nov 15, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Sbiker
> 
> Well I went and found a different site for Libra.  I figured it would only take a minute.  Here is a much better description of yours.
> 
> ...



When I'll end my career, I'll become an astrologists and write own Horoscopes for all Zodiac signs. I'm interesting at astrology for many years, and not only "Sun-based" astrology - full horoscope of each people usually constructed from positions of all planets in zodiak signs (Moon, Mercury, Venus etc. till the Pluton plus a pair of fictional celestial objects, like "Vulkan" or "Prozerpina" ). Adding a combinations of this planets and how high they all were above the horizon at place and time of birth....

Traditional "Sun" signs could tell a lot about every people. But almost all astrologists usually use (and reuse) info-mix, including both true info and stereotypes... So, watching for people and associating them with Zodiak sign is really good entertainment for a many years 

For example, I want to see, who could force VVP "to forget that they have their own opinion." ))))))


----------



## Sbiker (Nov 15, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Here is mine under this other site that I linked to above.
> 
> Element: Fire
> 
> ...



 Cannot imagine Leo as typical "King" or "Queen"... An Artist. An Actor. A Star - but not a Schemer or Ruler...


----------



## Sbiker (Nov 15, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > My children were born 3 years apart but are both right on the cusp between Sagittarius and Capricorn.  We have long joked that that is why they don't fit into any profile.
> ...



That's because you're his relative, lol  All Capricorns love their relatives really much.


----------



## Sbiker (Nov 15, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > My children were born 3 years apart but are both right on the cusp between Sagittarius and Capricorn.  We have long joked that that is why they don't fit into any profile.
> ...



If we would be a pirates, I think, we could easily find it at torrents


----------



## Sbiker (Nov 15, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



It was just a joke, but close to "not-so-joke"


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 15, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



That profile really doesn't fit his personality at all.  He is hardly ever serious, for one thing.  He loves to joke around and laugh.  He has a lot of friends and people tend to really like him.  That horoscope makes it sound as if he is a real jerk, and that is definitely not the case.  I mean, they didn't really have many positive things to say about Capricorn.


----------



## Sbiker (Nov 15, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Yeah, I suppose, all horoscopes had written by someone, who didn't like Capricorns, Libras etc., and all other astrologists just copied it with variations


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 15, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



Could be!  Lol!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 15, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



I personally assign very little credibility to astrology--it is fun to play with but I am not a believer other than I do believe we have a spiritual capacity to process and gain insight from unexpected sources and sometimes the profiles or daily horoscope might be a channel for that.

But I do think the people who write those profiles are very likely to incorporate their personal prejudices and preferences into them.  Have an especially lovable Taurus in your life?  That could show up in the description.  Have an especially unpleasant experience with a Libra.  Same thing happens only in reverse.

Even in the Jungian based science of temperament typing--and I do put a lot of credibility in much of that--I still leave open a strong possibility that a person's personal experience, likes and dislikes, can color those profiles that they write.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 15, 2017)

Had a couple of minutes to burn here and was just surfing through the stuff of the day on the internet and ran across this:

I ate a $76,000 Thanksgiving dinner—but there was one thing missing






I will never ever have the kind of money that would make such an experience possible.  And I am asking myself, if I DID have the money and wouldn't miss it, would I spend that much to enjoy an extra special decadent Thanksgiving meal?

I honestly can't image that I would be that curious????


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 15, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Had a couple of minutes to burn here and was just surfing through the stuff of the day on the internet and ran across this:
> 
> I ate a $76,000 Thanksgiving dinner—but there was one thing missing
> 
> ...



Give me a little turkey, dry stuffing, and a whole bunch of pumpkin pie, and I'm set for Thanksgiving dinner.  Why would I want a bunch of odd food I'll probably hate anyway?


----------



## task0778 (Nov 15, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Had a couple of minutes to burn here and was just surfing through the stuff of the day on the internet and ran across this:
> ...



What, no potatoes and gravy, no cranberry sauce, no corn souffle?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 15, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Had a couple of minutes to burn here and was just surfing through the stuff of the day on the internet and ran across this:
> ...



Well you're a picky eater and I'm not.  I'm pretty eclectic and adventurous when it comes to cuisine.  But I don't think I am so adventurous that I would splurge on a seven figure dinner for anything.


----------



## task0778 (Nov 15, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Me neither, that's WAY above my income level.   I'm probably serving T'Day dinner for under $20, but it's just me and the missus.   Nobody is going to confuse me with a pro in the kitchen, but I can read and follow directions about as good as most people.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 15, 2017)

task0778 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I had to agree with the guy who wrote the piece though.  What makes a Thanksgiving meal or any meal for that matter special is sharing good food with people you love.  Without that it is just food however good.

But even with loved ones I'm not sure I could enjoy a meal that cost enough to pay off our mortgage.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 15, 2017)

task0778 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I will probably have at least seven and maybe eight people for Thanksgiving this year and my aunt wants to furnish the proteins--I have to cook them--and will do so fairly lavishly so we'll have a fancier than normal Thanksgiving Dinner.  But I will still not spend more than maybe $5 or so a person even with the meat.  And I know I'll enjoy it much more than I would enjoy a $76,000 dinner by myself.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 15, 2017)

task0778 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Nope.    I am fine with potatoes, but not with gravy.  No to cranberry sauce, no to souffle.  Just plain corn is fine, though.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 15, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



The important thing to take from my post, though, is that pumpkin pie is far and away the most vital part of any Thanksgiving meal.


----------



## task0778 (Nov 15, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Potatoes without gravy is like, like .... it's positively unAmerican!


----------



## task0778 (Nov 15, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > task0778 said:
> ...



Gotta have whipped cream on it.   At least tell me that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 15, 2017)

task0778 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > task0778 said:
> ...



In my part of the world it is almost illegal.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 15, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> I got a call this morning, I was selected to work at the local post office.  A drug test and some paperwork, then off to training in Detroit.   No UPS elf for me this year.
> 
> Huge relief that the job search is done and I can concentrate on leaning a new job, getting ready for the holidays and normal life.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 15, 2017)

task0778 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I'm good with whipped cream, but I'm good without, too.  I recently told my employer that I'd probably be happy to just eat pumpkin pie filling out of a can.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 15, 2017)

WQ is a good cook, but he doesn't really do any baking. I stay out of the kitchen as much as possible, except for the clean up. We are hosting dinner on Wednesday for my Dad, and dessert will be pumpkin pecan pie with vanilla cinnamon swirl ice cream. When we go to my Mom's on Thursday, she'll have apple, pumpkin, and brownies.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 15, 2017)

I make great candied yams


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 15, 2017)

Sherry said:


> WQ is a good cook, but he doesn't really do any baking. I stay out of the kitchen as much as possible, except for the clean up. We are hosting dinner on Wednesday for my Dad, and dessert will be pumpkin pecan pie with vanilla cinnamon swirl ice cream. When we go to my Mom's on Thursday, she'll have apple, pumpkin, and brownies.



What did you do to that poor pie?!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 16, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > WQ is a good cook, but he doesn't really do any baking. I stay out of the kitchen as much as possible, except for the clean up. We are hosting dinner on Wednesday for my Dad, and dessert will be pumpkin pecan pie with vanilla cinnamon swirl ice cream. When we go to my Mom's on Thursday, she'll have apple, pumpkin, and brownies.
> ...



???  It made me want to go to the kitchen for a fork.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 16, 2017)

I make yummy whipped yams.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 16, 2017)

_Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys._

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, Esthermoon, Dalia, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

_Autumn on the Ohio River




_


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 16, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Hell with the fork... Two tablespoons... one for each paw...


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 16, 2017)

Thanksgiving dinner idea - Two cans of Potted Meat and a pack of crackers.  Wash it down with a grape soda.


----------



## Comrade Johnson (Nov 16, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> If he's a native Moscow citizen, he may hate me, 'cos I'm migrant, came for temporary work, lol



Yes, I am a native Moscow citizen but I didn't even know that you came here to work  Welcome to our city, pal!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 16, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Thanksgiving dinner idea - Two cans of Potted Meat and a pack of crackers.  Wash it down with a grape soda.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 16, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > task0778 said:
> ...



I think my Aunt Betty would agree with you on this.  She enjoys all the meals she has at our house, but she loves, loves, loves pumpkin pie.  Me?  I can take it or leave it and given a choice would choose the pecan and I would choose a fruit pie over either.  But we are all different so there is a wide variety of pies to choose to have for Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 16, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Thanksgiving dinner idea - Two cans of Potted Meat and a pack of crackers.  Wash it down with a grape soda.



If I left it up to Hombre to plan Thanksgiving dinner, that would look good to him.    (He would choose root beer over the grape soda though.)


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 16, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I make yummy whipped yams.



Recipe?


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 16, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



You two can have it.  I don't eat nuts.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 16, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> _Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys._
> 
> _And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_
> 
> ...



Could you put me on the prayer list for work problems two girls are always trying to cause me. I need a resolve here, hoping for peace.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 16, 2017)

Morning


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 16, 2017)

drifter said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > _Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys._
> ...



Consider it done.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 16, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Thank you. 

 it's really stressing me out, I feel depressed. I was so excited about finishing school and working and thesetwo girls keep sabotaging my work and trying to trump me up instead of helping me learn. I feel terrible.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 16, 2017)

drifter said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > _Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys._
> ...



Nothing more miserable.  I had one job that was positively my dream job.  Loved the people I worked with and would have done it for nothing if I hadn't needed the money. . .except for one woman who made it so difficult and unpleasant.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 16, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



This is a JOB where I truly can help people, but this one girl and her friend are determined to make me miserable. I never show it at work though. I just do my job. But every week there's some new thing. Now I will go to work early or stay an hour later just to make sure none of my cases got screwed with and my other paperwork is done. But it's stressful because I wanted to feel at ease and the environement is tense.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 16, 2017)

drifter said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



I hear that.  My stomach still knots up when I think of some difficult situations at work for which there was no real solution available.

If there is no real solution that wouldn't make as much problem for you as it would solve a problem, sometimes all you can do is look for another position.  And then when you get it, you can render your resignation and be professional but honest with your boss or supervisor as to why you are leaving.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 16, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



It just breaks my heart to have to leave since its exactly the job I had wanted.But I want to pray and be led in the right direction. I just need support so thanks.


----------



## Comrade Johnson (Nov 16, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> I think my Aunt Betty would agree with you on this.  She enjoys all the meals she has at our house, but she loves, loves, loves pumpkin pie.  Me?  I can take it or leave it and given a choice would choose the pecan and I would choose a fruit pie over either.  But we are all different so there is a wide variety of pies to choose to have for Thanksgiving dinner.



The only thing which is appropriate for Thanksgiving dinner is a turkey.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 16, 2017)

drifter said:


> It just breaks my heart to have to leave since its exactly the job I had wanted.But I want to pray and be led in the right direction. I just need support so thanks.



God created supervisors for just such situations.  The trick is to explain what is happening and how you adjusted by coming to work early or stay late to avoid issues.  Any supervisor worth a hoot should want to keep the hard worker who seeks to resolve issues without confrontation.  That said it took me five and a half months of praying to find the postal job.  I ask for the job God wanted, so I didn't throw myself into the wrong job.

I'll throw in one of these for good measure.  

Also, I have been told I can be very intimidating in just what seems to be a casual conversation, so if they would like to be chatty with me.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 16, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > It just breaks my heart to have to leave since its exactly the job I had wanted.But I want to pray and be led in the right direction. I just need support so thanks.
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 16, 2017)

Comrade Johnson said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I think my Aunt Betty would agree with you on this.  She enjoys all the meals she has at our house, but she loves, loves, loves pumpkin pie.  Me?  I can take it or leave it and given a choice would choose the pecan and I would choose a fruit pie over either.  But we are all different so there is a wide variety of pies to choose to have for Thanksgiving dinner.
> ...



This from a guy in Moscow????  Do Russians celebrate the American Thanksgiving complete with Turkey dinners?  Or are you a transplanted American?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 16, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > It just breaks my heart to have to leave since its exactly the job I had wanted.But I want to pray and be led in the right direction. I just need support so thanks.
> ...



I don't disagree but when it isn't something really specific or one of those things in which it is one person's word against another, raising such issues can be really dicey.  A supervisor can be annoyed with what appears to be trivial complaint or having to choose between who is telling the truth.  Those of us it is happening to know exactly what is happening, but making a case for it to somebody else who is neither experiencing it or witnessing it isn't always so easy. And it can inspire a trouble maker to double down on his/her efforts to make you look bad.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 16, 2017)

Mr. P had a good progress report today from the skin doc.
He is very  pleased with how hubbies swelling has gone down in that leg. 
He see's his reg. doc on Mon. and he will probably send him to a vein specialist to have it scanned in Tucson or Sierra Vista after Thanksgiving.
We'll find out what's really going on. Chances are it's a small blocked vein and he'll need surgery.
Something we both hope and prey isn't so.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 16, 2017)

task0778 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > task0778 said:
> ...


Down south anything without gravy is positively unSouthern..........  As I've stated numerous times here (and elsewhere) gravy is either a food group or a beverage in the south......


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 16, 2017)

Sherry said:


> WQ is a good cook, but he doesn't really do any baking. I stay out of the kitchen as much as possible, except for the clean up. We are hosting dinner on Wednesday for my Dad, and dessert will be pumpkin pecan pie with vanilla cinnamon swirl ice cream. When we go to my Mom's on Thursday, she'll have apple, pumpkin, and brownies.


I'm gonna have to make it but without the corn or maple syrup.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 16, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > TAURUS first degree of earth: Life lesson, service to others
> ...




I learned at a early age that when you're small and meek & mild you get totally ignored.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 17, 2017)

_Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys._

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.
Drifter for resolution of difficult situation._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, Esthermoon, Dalia, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

_To observe the night sky is to wonder what worlds are out there besides us.



_


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 17, 2017)

Whoa.  Slow day in the Coffee Shop.  Sure hope that means everybody has something fun going on this weekend.

Reminder to our star gazers that the Leonid meteor shower peaks this weekend.  As with most of these, the meteors are the debris from a passing comet.  It comes by Earth every 15 or so to 30 or so years and can be spectacular, but this time only about 15 meteors per hour will likely be visible.  But for those who would go out for even that:






The iffy viewing for our area is due to some pockets of moisture and therefore periods of cloudiness coming into our area and a major winter storm warning for Colorado.  Quite a bit of unsettled weather across the country today and tonight.  So if we want more guarantee of good viewing conditions we'll have to go see Gracie or Sherry and WQ or maybe Hossfly or Pogo depending on where they live exactly in the Carolinas. Montrovant could be in the green zone too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 17, 2017)

Sherry said:


> WQ is a good cook, but he doesn't really do any baking. I stay out of the kitchen as much as possible, except for the clean up. We are hosting dinner on Wednesday for my Dad, and dessert will be pumpkin pecan pie with vanilla cinnamon swirl ice cream. When we go to my Mom's on Thursday, she'll have apple, pumpkin, and brownies.



How is your mom doing, Sherry?  Holding her own?


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Whoa.  Slow day in the Coffee Shop.  Sure hope that means everybody has something fun going on this weekend.
> 
> Reminder to our star gazers that the Leonid meteor shower peaks this weekend.  As with most of these, the meteors are the debris from a passing comet.  It comes by Earth every 15 or so to 30 or so years and can be spectacular, but this time only about 15 meteors per hour will likely be visible.  But for those who would go out for even that:



I'm binge watching The Punisher this weekend.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 17, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Whoa.  Slow day in the Coffee Shop.  Sure hope that means everybody has something fun going on this weekend.
> ...



I had never heard of it so just read up.  Aspects of the theme that appeal to me but I suspect it is probably more violent than I enjoy.


----------



## Sbiker (Nov 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Astrology wasn't a method to determine people's character. The main problem of Astrology and then - Astronomy was - when we can sow something and when we have to harvest it 
So, I agree about Jungian types, but astrology signs have a correlation with people... Seriously... I'll write a book about it, if I lose my job and will need some money to spend it on grandchildren )))))))


----------



## Sbiker (Nov 17, 2017)

Comrade Johnson said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > If he's a native Moscow citizen, he may hate me, 'cos I'm migrant, came for temporary work, lol
> ...



I find it cute  But I'm not a novice, I already lived here three or four times for a several weeks


----------



## Sbiker (Nov 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I think no. Unlike a Helloween, T-Day not a popular in Russia. First time about the date of it I've listen when I worked with US clients some years ago. A lot of holidays now came from USSR


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 17, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Comrade Johnson said:
> ...



Well you guys go back a lot further than we do.  Except for indigenous populations that were all separate tribes and not organized into any kind of permanent society, those who would settle and make a country out of the USA arrived here in the 15th century and began to seriously settle here in the 17th century.  And it wasn't until then that European holidays were imported here and uniquely American holidays began to become traditions.  Probably most weren't firmly entrenched until late 18th Century, 19th Century.

As I understand it, some of your traditions and customs go back millenia.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 17, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



You write it.  I'll read it?


----------



## Sbiker (Nov 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Depend on you  Do you really want to read it?


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 17, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Got back from DC yesterday evening, Had a great time at the Annual Gab Fest and Liars Club Re.............er, Ia Drang Veterans Reunion. The picture is of Cliff, Mel and me, the 3 surviving members of my 33 man platoon from Nov '65.



Cliff just sent me a picture of him and me flanking another member of our Ia Drang/ LZ X-Ray group, Walter Joseph Marm, Jr. Joe was the first of 3 men to receive the MOH at LZ X-Ray. We were at another buddy's funeral last summer in Winston-Salem, NC. Great friends for last 53 years.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 17, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I watched 4 episodes, then the little one came home from school.  I had planned to continue after she left to her dad's.....but we ended up wrapping a present I bought for a friend of the little one, and the little one wrapped a present she bought for her mom with her own money, so I decided to keep wrapping presents after she left.  I still have some packages on the way, but I have now wrapped almost all of my Christmas gifts.  Now I just have to wait 37 days for that holiday to come around........


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 17, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



Well I don't want you to lose your job of course.  But if you wrote it and I had access to it, sure I would read it just because you wrote it if for no other reason.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 17, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Got back from DC yesterday evening, Had a great time at the Annual Gab Fest and Liars Club Re.............er, Ia Drang Veterans Reunion. The picture is of Cliff, Mel and me, the 3 surviving members of my 33 man platoon from Nov '65.
> ...



Super.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 17, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Got back from DC yesterday evening, Had a great time at the Annual Gab Fest and Liars Club Re.............er, Ia Drang Veterans Reunion. The picture is of Cliff, Mel and me, the 3 surviving members of my 33 man platoon from Nov '65.


Three wise men.  It is that time of year.

Thank you, Cliff and Mel for your service.  Well done!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 18, 2017)

Happy Saturday!


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 18, 2017)

The cold November rain began pelting the roof in the wee small hours this morning and has continued through to this afternoon.  Chilly, gray and wet we greet Saturday.

The gas logs are blazing away here in the Great Hall of the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate and Daisy the Mutt is laying on the hearth.  I can stand with my backside pressed against the fireplace warming my legs and feet for about 45 seconds.  The back of my trousers feel as if they were just taken from a dryer powered by plutonium.  But Daisy can lay there for twenty minutes.  I swear she is about to sweat poodle gravy!

This would be the day I venture out to the Christmas tree farm to select and tag my tannenbaum, oh tannenbaum.  But the weather tells me to stay home and watch college football instead.

I bought a ham for Thanksgiving as I do not eat poultry.  The last piece of poultry I knowingly ate was in a spoonful of Campbell's chicken noodle soup in the winter of 1963.  It's a long story.

My brother is having Thanksgiving  this year.  Mom is 83 and wants, rightfully, to retire from the hassle of preparing a feast.  She is now content to allow her sons to found, prepare and serve Thanksgiving dinner.  Who can blame her for that?  My brother has developed into a sterling cook and has a gracious home to serve a grand meal.  I have the means to buy groceries and prepare the ham.

So Thanksgiving is just about upon us.  And we are truly grateful for the blessings we enjoy.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 18, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> So Thanksgiving is just about upon us. And we are truly grateful for the blessings we enjoy.



Winner, winner Turkey Dinner... (+ some ole dead pig)


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 18, 2017)

My wife and I have been married over 56 years. I've been trying to get her to stop cooking Thanksgiving, Christmas and Easter dinners for a herd of people for around 15 years. This year she turned 80 and said she would not cook Turkey Day dinner for the first time since we were married. We always had 15-25 people for dinner. Instead, we will go to another friends house. Now figger this! We went to the store this morning and bought the ingredients for a complete turkey dinner next Sunday for 8 of our friends who have no family or no family here. Cooking has always been her passion and she's been a restaurant cook, manager and a chef for over 45 years. I gave up being a soldier but she won't give up cooking.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 18, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> My wife and I have been married over 56 years. I've been trying to get her to stop cooking Thanksgiving, Christmas and Easter dinners for a herd of people for around 15 years. This year she turned 80 and said she would not cook Turkey Day dinner for the first time since we were married. We always had 15-25 people for dinner. Instead, we will go to another friends house. Now figger this! We went to the store this morning and bought the ingredients for a complete turkey dinner next Sunday for 8 of our friends who have no family or no family here. Cooking has always been her passion and she's been a restaurant cook, manager and a chef for over 45 years. I gave up being a soldier but she won't give up cooking.


Mom's post feast lament has always been "Ot takes all day to cook all this food and the eating part only takes about forty five minutes!"  This Thanksgiving all she will be concerned with is that forty five minute part.

Maybe your better half just loves that 'all day' part more than she is telling you.  Anyway, I can appreciate a person with a big heart wanting to make sure everyone, regardless of family situation has a great Thanksgiving meal.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 18, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> My wife and I have been married over 56 years. I've been trying to get her to stop cooking Thanksgiving, Christmas and Easter dinners for a herd of people for around 15 years. This year she turned 80 and said she would not cook Turkey Day dinner for the first time since we were married. We always had 15-25 people for dinner. Instead, we will go to another friends house. Now figger this! We went to the store this morning and bought the ingredients for a complete turkey dinner next Sunday for 8 of our friends who have no family or no family here. Cooking has always been her passion and she's been a restaurant cook, manager and a chef for over 45 years. I gave up being a soldier but she won't give up cooking.



Hoss my newly found cyber friend count your blessings... You are truly are a lucky man to have a beautiful wife  and friend of 56+ years...


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 18, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> My wife and I have been married over 56 years. I've been trying to get her to stop cooking Thanksgiving, Christmas and Easter dinners for a herd of people for around 15 years. This year she turned 80 and said she would not cook Turkey Day dinner for the first time since we were married. We always had 15-25 people for dinner. Instead, we will go to another friends house. Now figger this! We went to the store this morning and bought the ingredients for a complete turkey dinner next Sunday for 8 of our friends who have no family or no family here. Cooking has always been her passion and she's been a restaurant cook, manager and a chef for over 45 years. I gave up being a soldier but she won't give up cooking.



If I didn't enjoy doing it, I wouldn't do it it.  But I love to cook for people who love to eat what I cook.  It lets me show off what culinary skills I have and experiment with new dishes that they'll gamely eat no matter how they turn out.  It's truly a labor of love and though I don't have the stamina I used to have and I do shortcut more, I still love doing it.

But, we usually have a maximum of eight to ten folks for Thanksgiving dinner and this year my sister won't be with us and Dana is still in Salt Lake City for another 17 days so we may have just six this year.  A very comfortable group to cook for and serve.  I am greatly looking forward to it.

Which is a really long way to say that I'm with your wife on this one.  I understand that it just doesn't feel right not to do it at this point in our lives.  When I don't want to do it anymore, and that day will come, then i won't.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 18, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > My wife and I have been married over 56 years. I've been trying to get her to stop cooking Thanksgiving, Christmas and Easter dinners for a herd of people for around 15 years. This year she turned 80 and said she would not cook Turkey Day dinner for the first time since we were married. We always had 15-25 people for dinner. Instead, we will go to another friends house. Now figger this! We went to the store this morning and bought the ingredients for a complete turkey dinner next Sunday for 8 of our friends who have no family or no family here. Cooking has always been her passion and she's been a restaurant cook, manager and a chef for over 45 years. I gave up being a soldier but she won't give up cooking.
> ...



I was always proud of her for her skill and satisfaction for cooking and she loves to feed people. We catered wedding receptions and birthday parties for 20 years and when she didn't give away all the leftovers to the guests she would box them up and hand them out to the ever present homeless who learned to hang around near those functions. I never cared for the leftovers unless it was prime rib.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 18, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> The cold November rain began pelting the roof in the wee small hours this morning and has continued through to this afternoon.  Chilly, gray and wet we greet Saturday.
> 
> The gas logs are blazing away here in the Great Hall of the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate and Daisy the Mutt is laying on the hearth.  I can stand with my backside pressed against the fireplace warming my legs and feet for about 45 seconds.  The back of my trousers feel as if they were just taken from a dryer powered by plutonium.  But Daisy can lay there for twenty minutes.  I swear she is about to sweat poodle gravy!
> 
> ...



I used to do that up on the mountain.  Our Strader insert in our fireplace made it so very efficient that it would heat the living/dining area and kitchen and also put enough warmth into the bedrooms that they were just cool but not icy cold when we went to bed.  The furnace never kicked on when the fireplace was going.

But the trick was figuring just how far from the fire to place  yourself on the floor so that you got maximum warmth without having to check to see if your clothing was smoking.

I was just looking at the weather across the country right now.  All of yesterday's clouds and moisture including Colorado's winter storm warning is long gone and it is perfectly clear across the western two thirds of the country from the southern to northern border.  But there is a solid line of really angry looking storms stretching from Mississippi to just east of the great lakes--really uncommon for this time of year.

And it looks to be raining across most of the northeast.

We could use the moisture.  But not the storms.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 18, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > My wife and I have been married over 56 years. I've been trying to get her to stop cooking Thanksgiving, Christmas and Easter dinners for a herd of people for around 15 years. This year she turned 80 and said she would not cook Turkey Day dinner for the first time since we were married. We always had 15-25 people for dinner. Instead, we will go to another friends house. Now figger this! We went to the store this morning and bought the ingredients for a complete turkey dinner next Sunday for 8 of our friends who have no family or no family here. Cooking has always been her passion and she's been a restaurant cook, manager and a chef for over 45 years. I gave up being a soldier but she won't give up cooking.
> ...



You would hate to have me at a holiday dinner.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 18, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Naw.  I would enjoy coming up with something you would eat.  My shirttail cousin--my uncle by marriage niece--is allergic to everything and is diabetic to boot.  I loved experimenting with recipes to come up with something she could and would eat.  You would just be a different kind of challenge.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 18, 2017)

The weather people are reporting freezing cold tonight with lows of 28........  I bet GW would take issue with 28 being freezing cold, that's short sleeve weather up there.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 18, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> The weather people are reporting freezing cold tonight with lows of 28........  I bet GW would take issue with 28 being freezing cold, that's short sleeve weather up there.........



Even here later on in the winter, that would be considered pretty mild though we don't get the sub zero temps that Alaska and the upper midwest does.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 18, 2017)

I'm back to checking in on the eagle cam in Florida again.  Harriet and M1, the eagle couple we've been tracking for ages now, are back in their nesting tree and doing repairs on the nest.  Harriet will lay probably 2 and maybe more eggs sometime in the next few days or weeks.  I have an icon for the eagle cam on my desk top so I can check in without any fuss.  I have become quite attached to this eagle family.  Last year only one egg hatched so the parents and we could give our full attention to one eaglet as he grew up and eventually departed to make his own way in the world.

Anybody want to watch with me this year, the eagle cam (actually several of them) are here:
Live Eagle Cam

The website is courtesy of the real estate company on whose property the nesting tree is.  They set up and maintain the cams and the website but don't do any real estate advertising on the site.  All those moderating the chat are very knowledgeable volunteers and really helpful to help us understand what is going on.

It is interesting watching and even hearing the traffic on a busy highway beyond the nesting tree but the eagles seem to pay no attention to it whatsover.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 18, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



The challenge would be in suppressing your urge to experiment.    I like what I like and don't see a reason to look for new food to eat, other than my sometimes sensitive digestive system.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 18, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> The weather people are reporting freezing cold tonight with lows of 28........  I bet GW would take issue with 28 being freezing cold, that's short sleeve weather up there.........



When I first came to Hawaii the first time in the early 80's the local TV stations did not have weather prognosticators, so the  News anchor and the sports guru would take 15  or 20 seconds to say partly sunny or cloudy, with a chance of mauka (mountain)showers... Now all the stations have professional weather dudes and dudettes... 

With this info I would like to tell everyone what these professionals have been saying the last couple of days... Granted it is a little early for a Hawaiian winter but the pro's are warning everyone to get out extra blankets for night time activities and wear sweaters when going outdoors during the day... The high temperatures are only going to be around 80... The lows are going to be in the high 60's in the mountains and low 70's in town. There is talk of asking for federal funds for the terrible weather...

Brrr! Hawaii to see chilly temps as system moves in


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 18, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The weather people are reporting freezing cold tonight with lows of 28........  I bet GW would take issue with 28 being freezing cold, that's short sleeve weather up there.........
> ...


When I exiled myself to Sarasota, Florida in the mid 1980s I was not prepared for the change of climate.  

One of my first assignments at the engineering firm I worked for was to go out to a waterfront development and create as-built drawings.  There were four homes, each about 2,400 square feet perched up on 10x10 pilings driven into the Sandy beach.  I saw 5 inch white PVC piping coming down from the houses and into the sand.  "That'll freeze up and split like a gymnast come winter!" I said to my colleague.  He just rolled his eyes.

The next year we were laying out building lots just south of Sarasota.  My colleague pointed out a mud puddle and said that that particular puddle had a thin skin of ice on it the previous morning and that ice did not melt until nearly 10:00 in the morning!

In the winter of 1976/77 the Ohio River had 17 inches of ice at the point in Pittsburgh.


----------



## ricechickie (Nov 18, 2017)

So, Thanksgiving falls on the 23rd this year.  It’s also the two-year anniversary of my husband’s death. I’m having a difficult time thinking of anything to be thankful for. Intellectually, I know things could be worse, but I feel like a ton of shit has landed on me recently, and now this. I can barely even try to pretend for the kids. They’re 20 and 21 years old; it’s not like they’re little.  

Two years seems like a long time.  But, for this, it’s nothing.  

Sorry to deposit this here, but my family frowns on self-pity and I am just drowning in it right now.  I’ll go back to my self-reliant tough girl routine soon, probably Monday, but I had to wallow today.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 18, 2017)

No thanksgiving here. I was going to do Cornish Hens but MrG announced in the middle of the grocery store with me holding the two little frozen birds that he did not want "chicken". So he goes and looks at turkey wings and asks why not them instead of the cornish hens? Um...its poultry, I said. His reply was "but its turkey poultry, not chicken". In other words, he wants prime rib. So..I said fine. We will go to a restaurant and he can order whatever he wants and I will do the same. To go. Come home, eat it, he watches his football, I pop in Lord Of The Rings. 

Housemate will not be here, so we will have the house to ourselves. Maybe I will take a nap.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 19, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> So, Thanksgiving falls on the 23rd this year.  It’s also the two-year anniversary of my husband’s death. I’m having a difficult time thinking of anything to be thankful for. Intellectually, I know things could be worse, but I feel like a ton of shit has landed on me recently, and now this. I can barely even try to pretend for the kids. They’re 20 and 21 years old; it’s not like they’re little.
> 
> Two years seems like a long time.  But, for this, it’s nothing.
> 
> Sorry to deposit this here, but my family frowns on self-pity and I am just drowning in it right now.  I’ll go back to my self-reliant tough girl routine soon, probably Monday, but I had to wallow today.



I have no words. Just sorrow at your own sorrow.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 19, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> So, Thanksgiving falls on the 23rd this year.  It’s also the two-year anniversary of my husband’s death. I’m having a difficult time thinking of anything to be thankful for. Intellectually, I know things could be worse, but I feel like a ton of shit has landed on me recently, and now this. I can barely even try to pretend for the kids. They’re 20 and 21 years old; it’s not like they’re little.
> 
> Two years seems like a long time.  But, for this, it’s nothing.
> 
> Sorry to deposit this here, but my family frowns on self-pity and I am just drowning in it right now.  I’ll go back to my self-reliant tough girl routine soon, probably Monday, but I had to wallow today.









This is the place to do it ricechickie.  That is the honest truth about the grief process and those of us who have been through it know that it isn't for just a little while and then it moves on.  While the pain does eventually become memories, those old tapes can start running without any warning and the feelings that come with them are strong and real.  And anniversaries are a powerful trigger.  So don't beat yourself up and don't be the self-reliant tough girl.  It's okay to feel.  And those of us in the Coffee Shop have pretty broad shoulders to unload on.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 19, 2017)

Gracie said:


> No thanksgiving here. I was going to do Cornish Hens but MrG announced in the middle of the grocery store with me holding the two little frozen birds that he did not want "chicken". So he goes and looks at turkey wings and asks why not them instead of the cornish hens? Um...its poultry, I said. His reply was "but its turkey poultry, not chicken". In other words, he wants prime rib. So..I said fine. We will go to a restaurant and he can order whatever he wants and I will do the same. To go. Come home, eat it, he watches his football, I pop in Lord Of The Rings.
> 
> Housemate will not be here, so we will have the house to ourselves. Maybe I will take a nap.



If it was just Hombre and me, we might do the same.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 19, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The weather people are reporting freezing cold tonight with lows of 28........  I bet GW would take issue with 28 being freezing cold, that's short sleeve weather up there.........
> ...



Okay, that was good.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 19, 2017)

_Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys._

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.
Drifter for resolution of difficult situation._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, Esthermoon, Dalia, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 19, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > WQ is a good cook, but he doesn't really do any baking. I stay out of the kitchen as much as possible, except for the clean up. We are hosting dinner on Wednesday for my Dad, and dessert will be pumpkin pecan pie with vanilla cinnamon swirl ice cream. When we go to my Mom's on Thursday, she'll have apple, pumpkin, and brownies.
> ...



Thank you for asking, Foxy. My mom is hanging in there. In fact, she felt well enough to join us to celebrate WQ's birthday dinner yesterday. The kids joined us as well as we dined al fresco at our favorite waterfront place.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 19, 2017)

Sorry the pic I had posted didn't take. So I have updated my Profile pic for those who may care. It has been a very long year. As most of my friends here know I lost Mrs O a year ago. No I am not dating. Not sure I care to. I had stepped down from my position as Commander of the local American Legion Post. last election they put me back in. I have turned down County Commander again though. I have joined the Circle of trustees at the Butler institute of American Art. Quite interesting and something a little different. I have become a member of a group that cares for a county Veterans memorial and next month I will become a lifetime member of Vietnam Veterans Of America, where I will be taking a leadership role.... 

But i must brag on my Beautiful granddaughter. 19 years old, she is a full time college student on the Deans List, she works full time at a modeling agency, and she has purchased her first house.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 19, 2017)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Give WQ our belated Happy Birthday wishes!


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 19, 2017)

I am off to the nursing home.  MIL is not doing so well.  Looks to be a roller coaster this week with the finalization of the job offer and MIL.


----------



## ricechickie (Nov 19, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> I am off to the nursing home.  MIL is not doing so well.  Looks to be a roller coaster this week with the finalization of the job offer and MIL.



Sorry to hear.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 19, 2017)

Thanksgiving dinner is back on. I want to cook my own, not pick it up at some restaurant. I trust myself more than I do some cook in a greasy spoon.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 19, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Thanksgiving dinner is back on. I want to cook my own, not pick it up at some restaurant. I trust myself more than I do some cook in a greasy spoon.



Traditional fare?? One year my mom went all seafood. We've also done standing rib roast and yummy rib eyes. Most years, including this one, are turkey...sometimes we include a ham, but not this year.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 19, 2017)

Cornish hens for me and a girlfriend I met some months ago. She is coming for dinner if she doesn't have to work (caregiver). Next year she hits 62 and is eager to retire. MrG will have steak. Housemate will have half a cornish hen that evening, but he is going to some friends house for thanksgiving lunch.
On my menu:
Whipped yams with marshmellows on top.
Cornish Hens oven basted with orange marmalade glaze and other seasonings.
Green beans
Salad. MAYBE mashed taters and gravy.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 19, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Cornish hens for me and a girlfriend I met some months ago. She is coming for dinner if she doesn't have to work (caregiver). Next year she hits 62 and is eager to retire. MrG will have steak. Housemate will have half a cornish hen that evening, but he is going to some friends house for thanksgiving lunch.
> On my menu:
> Whipped yams with marshmellows on top.
> Cornish Hens oven basted with orange marmalade glaze and other seasonings.
> ...



Not having smashed taters and gravy is evil!


----------



## Gracie (Nov 19, 2017)

I know. But it will be just me and MrG that would eat them. My friend and the housemate won't. So I might make a small side dish.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 19, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Got back from DC yesterday evening, Had a great time at the Annual Gab Fest and Liars Club Re.............er, Ia Drang Veterans Reunion. The picture is of Cliff, Mel and me, the 3 surviving members of my 33 man platoon from Nov '65.





I just ran across this one, Hoss.  God bless you guys.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 19, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 160347


waltky and friend?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 19, 2017)

Sherry and me are cooking an early Thanksgiving for her Dad on Wednesday.  I'm cooking the bird and doing the mashed potatoes.....Sherry is cooking the rest.  We go to her Mom's on Turkey day.  

Thanksgiving is my favorite Holiday of the year.  I love the Fall...right around my birthday....hanging out with the family.  It's all good.  I like Christmas as well, but sometimes it's a little too much hubbub.

Anyway...be safe folks and count your blessings.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 19, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Got back from DC yesterday evening, Had a great time at the Annual Gab Fest and Liars Club Re.............er, Ia Drang Veterans Reunion. The picture is of Cliff, Mel and me, the 3 surviving members of my 33 man platoon from Nov '65.
> ...



Thanks WQ. I put another one in Post # 51299


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 19, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I know. But it will be just me and MrG that would eat them. My friend and the housemate won't. So I might make a small side dish.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 19, 2017)

I didn't kill my cat. I didn't starve my cat. I tried to save her life. I was battling breast cancer, the loss of Gracie, then the cat, then losing my home then the loss of the last two dogs...last one 4 months ago. And yes, I posted about it because I didn't know some are allowed to do that but some aren't. Instead, I got to see accusations my dog wanted to die because she belonged to me, my cat died because I starved it to death, jokes of dead cat gifs or cats being kicked across a room, I am made fun of daily for being homeless or not having any money or family because THEY ARE ALL DEAD...due to my negligence supposedly...and a fucking asshole is back with a new nic but constantly posts about dead cats and starving cats and how poor I am while thumbing his nose at staff and they just go along with it for the laughs as well who don't even abide by their own rules they are supposed to enforce.

I am tired of it. Sick of it. Depressed about it. The next two holidays are going to be pure hell and as much as I try to keep standing, keep surviving, I have to battle sick twisted people where I thought I could be able to be around just to save myself from the pain of what I have experienced these past few years. This is NOT the place and it makes it even more depressing. I am sure this will garner more chuckles and grins, and silence from those who do not even bother to defend me against such nastiness but expected it from ME when it was happening to THEM.

So, those who are allowed to, can speak of their own pain and suffering and get comfort...yet others cannot without the pile ons and the sock that keeps coming back and laughs in the faces of all who know who he really is and its just fine and dandy. with staff.

Great. Good to know.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 19, 2017)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Oh shoot.  We were so busy yesterday and being the weekend, I didn't check my calendar so missed WelfareQueen  's birthday.  So apologies and belated

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY WQ!!!!*



​


----------



## Gracie (Nov 19, 2017)

Sorry. Wrong forum. But...I won't delete it. You can ask staff to do it if you wish, Foxfyre.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 19, 2017)

SFC Ollie said:


> Sorry the pic I had posted didn't take. So I have updated my Profile pic for those who may care. It has been a very long year. As most of my friends here know I lost Mrs O a year ago. No I am not dating. Not sure I care to. I had stepped down from my position as Commander of the local American Legion Post. last election they put me back in. I have turned down County Commander again though. I have joined the Circle of trustees at the Butler institute of American Art. Quite interesting and something a little different. I have become a member of a group that cares for a county Veterans memorial and next month I will become a lifetime member of Vietnam Veterans Of America, where I will be taking a leadership role....
> 
> But i must brag on my Beautiful granddaughter. 19 years old, she is a full time college student on the Deans List, she works full time at a modeling agency, and she has purchased her first house.View attachment 161337



Oh wow!  She is really beautiful, Ollie.  Must take after the other beautiful women in your family.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 19, 2017)

.


Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Don't forget no more, Foxy.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 19, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Sorry. Wrong forum. But...I won't delete it. You can ask staff to do it if you wish, Foxfyre.



I'm telling you, just dont read in on those threads, Gracie.  If you don't react they'll stop doing it.


----------



## ricechickie (Nov 19, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I didn't kill my cat. I didn't starve my cat. I tried to save her life. I was battling breast cancer, the loss of Gracie, then the cat, then losing my home then the loss of the last two dogs...last one 4 months ago. And yes, I posted about it because I didn't know some are allowed to do that but some aren't. Instead, I got to see accusations my dog wanted to die because she belonged to me, my cat died because I starved it to death, jokes of dead cat gifs or cats being kicked across a room, I am made fun of daily for being homeless or not having any money or family because THEY ARE ALL DEAD...due to my negligence supposedly...and a fucking asshole is back with a new nic but constantly posts about dead cats and starving cats and how poor I am while thumbing his nose at staff and they just go along with it for the laughs as well who don't even abide by their own rules they are supposed to enforce.
> 
> I am tired of it. Sick of it. Depressed about it. The next two holidays are going to be pure hell and as much as I try to keep standing, keep surviving, I have to battle sick twisted people where I thought I could be able to be around just to save myself from the pain of what I have experienced these past few years. This is NOT the place and it makes it even more depressing. I am sure this will garner more chuckles and grins, and silence from those who do not even bother to defend me against such nastiness but expected it from ME when it was happening to THEM.
> 
> ...



I’m sorry for what you’ve been through.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 19, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> .
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> ...



Every time it happens I make a mental note to not let it happen again.  But as much as I hate it, I probably will.  By the way, I did switch cakes.  I don't know what WQ's first name is, but I'm pretty sure it isn't  Liz.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 19, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> .
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> ...



Every time it happens I make a mental note to not let it happen again.  But as much as I hate it, I probably will.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 19, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



That cake is perfect for Michael!!


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 19, 2017)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 19, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> I am off to the nursing home.  MIL is not doing so well.  Looks to be a roller coaster this week with the finalization of the job offer and MIL.



So sorry Save I hope she feels better seeing you and Mrs save.


----------



## theliq (Nov 19, 2017)

SFC Ollie said:


> Sorry the pic I had posted didn't take. So I have updated my Profile pic for those who may care. It has been a very long year. As most of my friends here know I lost Mrs O a year ago. No I am not dating. Not sure I care to. I had stepped down from my position as Commander of the local American Legion Post. last election they put me back in. I have turned down County Commander again though. I have joined the Circle of trustees at the Butler institute of American Art. Quite interesting and something a little different. I have become a member of a group that cares for a county Veterans memorial and next month I will become a lifetime member of Vietnam Veterans Of America, where I will be taking a leadership role....
> 
> But i must brag on my Beautiful granddaughter. 19 years old, she is a full time college student on the Deans List, she works full time at a modeling agency, and she has purchased her first house.View attachment 161337


Really Nice Post,as usual Ollie,God Bless You and all your family past and present...steve


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 19, 2017)

Happy birthday Welfare Queen


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 19, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> I am off to the nursing home.  MIL is not doing so well.  Looks to be a roller coaster this week with the finalization of the job offer and MIL.



So sorry about the MIL. . .was hoping a good corner had been turned there.  Good news re finalization of the job offer.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 19, 2017)

theliq said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry the pic I had posted didn't take. So I have updated my Profile pic for those who may care. It has been a very long year. As most of my friends here know I lost Mrs O a year ago. No I am not dating. Not sure I care to. I had stepped down from my position as Commander of the local American Legion Post. last election they put me back in. I have turned down County Commander again though. I have joined the Circle of trustees at the Butler institute of American Art. Quite interesting and something a little different. I have become a member of a group that cares for a county Veterans memorial and next month I will become a lifetime member of Vietnam Veterans Of America, where I will be taking a leadership role....
> ...



Hey theliq, welcome back to the CS.  Now if you could find and persuade Noomi to come back we would have our Australian division back intact.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 19, 2017)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Which one?  The one wishing Liz a happy birthday?  Or the more generic one?   He looks like a Michael though.  One of my favorite names since we gave it to our first born.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 19, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


My 1st born is Michael also.  The name Michael means "Like God"


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 19, 2017)

Sherry said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Thanksgiving dinner is back on. I want to cook my own, not pick it up at some restaurant. I trust myself more than I do some cook in a greasy spoon.
> ...



Many a Thanksgiving dinner around here will not have turkey, dressing, and sweet potatoes as much as they will feature enchiladas made from homemade tortillas, posole, homemade tamales, green chile stew, and similar fare. But I was raised in 'little Texas' in the southeast corner of the state and thus holiday fare is pretty traditional.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 19, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry the pic I had posted didn't take. So I have updated my Profile pic for those who may care. It has been a very long year. As most of my friends here know I lost Mrs O a year ago. No I am not dating. Not sure I care to. I had stepped down from my position as Commander of the local American Legion Post. last election they put me back in. I have turned down County Commander again though. I have joined the Circle of trustees at the Butler institute of American Art. Quite interesting and something a little different. I have become a member of a group that cares for a county Veterans memorial and next month I will become a lifetime member of Vietnam Veterans Of America, where I will be taking a leadership role....
> ...


She gets her looks from her mother and Grandmother, her brains from Grandpa....


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 19, 2017)

drifter said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I am off to the nursing home.  MIL is not doing so well.  Looks to be a roller coaster this week with the finalization of the job offer and MIL.
> ...



She passed about an hour and a half ago.  We were able to take the MIL's younger sister with us for a final visit.  She is not in great health either, so we took her home and headed back to ours.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 19, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Oh Geeze Save, I am so sorry for you and your whole family.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 19, 2017)

drifter said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Mrs. Liberty is devastated, she lost a brother just six weeks ago.


----------



## ricechickie (Nov 19, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I’m so sorry for your loss.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 19, 2017)

I'll see you all tomorrow, Mrs. Liberty is in bed and I should probably be there.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 19, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



So sorry for your loss.  Will hold your family in my prayers tonight.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 19, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Sorry to hear this sad news.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 19, 2017)

We were up at 3 a.m. this morning rushing to meet the ambulance to let them into Aunt Betty's house.  She managed to call us that she had fainted at least twice and was on the floor.  Somehow she had managed to get back in bed when we and the EMT's got there but had no recollection of when or how she got into bed.  Pretty scary.  However at E.R. she checked out, diagnosis was severe dehydration, they pumped her full of fluids and she was good to go home around 9 this morning.  We kept her here at our house for observation today and tonight.  If she is feeling good in the morning, we'll take her home as she will surely insist.  Scary though.  She is 91 and lives alone.  And until Dana gets home in early December, she has absolutely nobody checking on her or who is there for her besides Hombre and me.

So with such a short night last night, I'm headed to bed early.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 19, 2017)

_Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys._

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.
Drifter for resolution of difficult situation,
ricechickie on the anniversary of remembrance,
Saveliberty's family in the passing of Mrs Saveliberty's mom._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, Esthermoon, Dalia, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.


----------



## SeaGal (Nov 20, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> So, Thanksgiving falls on the 23rd this year.  It’s also the two-year anniversary of my husband’s death. I’m having a difficult time thinking of anything to be thankful for. Intellectually, I know things could be worse, but I feel like a ton of shit has landed on me recently, and now this. I can barely even try to pretend for the kids. They’re 20 and 21 years old; it’s not like they’re little.
> 
> Two years seems like a long time.  But, for this, it’s nothing.
> 
> Sorry to deposit this here, but my family frowns on self-pity and I am just drowning in it right now.  I’ll go back to my self-reliant tough girl routine soon, probably Monday, but I had to wallow today.



Mourning the loss of your husband is not self pity.   There is no time limit on grief that I'm aware of...and sometimes wallowing is called for. 



Hope you feel better today.


----------



## SeaGal (Nov 20, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Cornish hens for me and a girlfriend I met some months ago. She is coming for dinner if she doesn't have to work (caregiver). Next year she hits 62 and is eager to retire. MrG will have steak. Housemate will have half a cornish hen that evening, but he is going to some friends house for thanksgiving lunch.
> On my menu:
> Whipped yams with marshmellows on top.
> Cornish Hens oven basted with orange marmalade glaze and other seasonings.
> ...



Sound absolutely amazing!  I love using orange marmalade as a glaze for poultry.

As to the other - internet bullies may be the few, but they are the loud.  I'm with foxfyre.  You do not have control over what they say, but you do have control over your reaction to them...so ignore them. For your peace of mind.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 20, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> So, Thanksgiving falls on the 23rd this year.  It’s also the two-year anniversary of my husband’s death. I’m having a difficult time thinking of anything to be thankful for. Intellectually, I know things could be worse, but I feel like a ton of shit has landed on me recently, and now this. I can barely even try to pretend for the kids. They’re 20 and 21 years old; it’s not like they’re little.
> 
> Two years seems like a long time.  But, for this, it’s nothing.
> 
> Sorry to deposit this here, but my family frowns on self-pity and I am just drowning in it right now.  I’ll go back to my self-reliant tough girl routine soon, probably Monday, but I had to wallow today.



This is definitely the older person part of the board.  As such we face this type of crisis more than we want to.  I was juyst saying to Mrs. Liberty we need to widen our circle of people, because we are losing some due to the time of life we are in.


----------



## SeaGal (Nov 20, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> This is definitely the older person part of the board.  As such we face this type of crisis more than we want to.  I was juyst saying to Mrs. Liberty we need to widen our circle of people, because we are losing some due to the time of life we are in.



And sometimes that terrifies me! 

Few are left from the generation I looked up to, the teachers and mentors in our daily lives, the wise and the comforters.  I am blessed to still have my mother, who is 86...but all the others are gone, and sorely missed...and we are beginning to lose our siblings and our childhood friends.

Our Thanksgiving this year will consist of steamed shrimp and a pitcher of beer shared with daughter and friend at our favorite waterfront fish house.  The rest of the family will be scattered - and as we have a newly emptied seat at our table, we lost my father this year, by his own hand - none of us can bear a traditional celebration this year.

I am so very sorry for your recent loss.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 20, 2017)

It looks like this thread can play a part in powering public transportation:  London buses are being powered by a new fuel: Coffee


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 20, 2017)

Happy Bday WQ!


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 20, 2017)

Finally dug out my box full of photos (a paper ream box) and started scanning the photos in and saving them to disc.......  This is gonna take a while..........


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 20, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> It looks like this thread can play a part in powering public transportation:  London buses are being powered by a new fuel: Coffee


Late for work?  No time for coffee?  Get behind a London bus..........


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 20, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> We were up at 3 a.m. this morning rushing to meet the ambulance to let them into Aunt Betty's house.  She managed to call us that she had fainted at least twice and was on the floor.  Somehow she had managed to get back in bed when we and the EMT's got there but had no recollection of when or how she got into bed.  Pretty scary.  However at E.R. she checked out, diagnosis was severe dehydration, they pumped her full of fluids and she was good to go home around 9 this morning.  We kept her here at our house for observation today and tonight.  If she is feeling good in the morning, we'll take her home as she will surely insist.  Scary though.  She is 91 and lives alone.  And until Dana gets home in early December, she has absolutely nobody checking on her or who is there for her besides Hombre and me.
> 
> So with such a short night last night, I'm headed to bed early.



I had an old lady living on top of me and she became infirm. I used to hear her fall down in the night, and I was the only one around to help her. Eventually I was given a key, and when she fell down I used to go up and pick her up off the floor. Finally she went into a care home.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 20, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...





You're good Foxy.  Yeah.....my first name is Michael.....but hey....if you want to call me Liz that's okay too.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 20, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Finally dug out my box full of photos (a paper ream box) and started scanning the photos in and saving them to disc.......  This is gonna take a while..........



For our Christmas a few years ago, our son and his wife and daughter were running a side business videotaping weddings and other special occasions, editing, captioning, setting them to music on a DVD.  So since he had the equipment and expertise to do it, he took all our many full photo albums, organized and scanned them all onto a DVD with captioning and a musical background.  It was a very special gift.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 20, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Did you quit working again?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 20, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




I wish.    School is out this week for Thanksgiving, so no young impressionable minds to educate.  Next week I'll be back at it full steam so I am enjoying the time off while I can.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 20, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



I am thoroughly enjoying retirement, but sometimes I am tempted to go back to work so I could get more rest. (Those impulses pass pretty quickly though.  )


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 20, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > So, Thanksgiving falls on the 23rd this year.  It’s also the two-year anniversary of my husband’s death. I’m having a difficult time thinking of anything to be thankful for. Intellectually, I know things could be worse, but I feel like a ton of shit has landed on me recently, and now this. I can barely even try to pretend for the kids. They’re 20 and 21 years old; it’s not like they’re little.
> ...



I gave the eulogy at my Uncle Ed's funeral a year ago September.  He was 90 when he passed--private pilot and then WWII pilot.  He wanted to fly after the war but job openings were tight with so many returning home, so he went to college in a pre med program.  He was a certified EMT but had not completed pre-med when he was called to be a commercial co-pilot and quickly earned the left seat, his true dream job.  A long time acquaintance, he fell in love with and married Aunt Betty, a beautiful registered nurse, which was his first marriage, her second.  After his flying years, he became a master locksmith and precision machinist until he finally retired and he and Aunt Betty moved to New Mexico.  His life had been full of interesting people and events--he was the pilot that flew Batista out of Cuba for instance--and together they enjoyed a wide variety of special friends and family.

But at his memorial service, I looked out at the some 30 people in the small chapel at the funeral home, and I was inspired to relate all that--it wasn't in my notes.  And I commented that as far as Uncle Ed had traveled, all the many hundreds if not thousands of people who had called him friend and/or loved one, one by one those people became distant memories as they moved on and/or died.  And as his world contracted, year by year, all that was left of his immediate family was one niece and her children/grand children and all that was left of his life was pretty much the people in that room.

We never know how important we are to some people.  And yes, I would like to know that I was important enough to at least some that they will be there to see me off when the time comes.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 20, 2017)

A dear friend of mine was fretting about a birthday gift for her ten year old grandson.  I suggested a fishing pole as every young boy should avail himself of the Ohio River and fantasies of being a Huckleberry Finn of the north.

So she bundled herself up against the chill and drove to nearby Wheeling West Virginia and Cabella's Sporting Goods.  Cabella's is a massive store featuring tens of thousands of square feet of all things hunting, fishing and camping.  It is, in fact, one of West Virginia's premier tourist attractions.

She has no idea about fishing tackle.  She gazed up and down at the aisles of fishing rods and took one at random to the fishing counter.  A helpful clerk greeted her.

"May I help you ma'am?"

"I'm looking for a fishing rod and reel for my ten year old grandson."

"Well," said the clerk "That is a great gift for a boy!  But I must tell you that I'm totally blind.  Perhaps if you were to drop the fishing rod on the counter, I could tell you more about it by the sound it makes."

Puzzled and incredulous she did what he asked and dropped the rod and reel on the counter.

"What you have there is a Zebco model 404 fiberglass rod.  It's five feet long and fitted out with Zebco's model 414 reel." said the blind clerk.  "It's easy to operate, light enough for a small boy to handle.  An ideal choice if I don't say so myself.  And, you're in luck!  That particular combo is on sale this week!  Only $40.00.  A savings of 20%!"

"Then this will do nicely" she answered.

She then reached for her wallet in her massive pocketbook.  As she drew out her credit card she lost grip and the card tumbled to the floor.

"That sounds like an American Express." said the clerk.

She looked down at the card and damned if it wasn't her American Express card!  She bent down to retrieve the credit card.  As she stooped, she broke wind.

"Very well, ma'am.  That'll be $55.00" said the clerk.

"$55.00?  You said the fishing rod was on sale for $40.00!"

"Right you are, ma'am" the clerk explained "$40.00 for the rod and reel, $7.00 for the duck call you just blew into and $8.00 for the can of bear repellent you just opened."


----------



## SeaGal (Nov 20, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> I gave the eulogy at my Uncle Ed's funeral a year ago September.  He was 90 when he passed--private pilot and then WWII pilot.  He wanted to fly after the war but job openings were tight with so many returning home, so he went to college in a pre med program.  He was a certified EMT but had not completed pre-med when he was called to be a commercial co-pilot and quickly earned the left seat, his true dream job.  A long time acquaintance, he fell in love with and married Aunt Betty, a beautiful registered nurse, which was his first marriage, her second.  After his flying years, he became a master locksmith and precision machinist until he finally retired and he and Aunt Betty moved to New Mexico.  His life had been full of interesting people and events--he was the pilot that flew Batista out of Cuba for instance--and together they enjoyed a wide variety of special friends and family.
> 
> But at his memorial service, I looked out at the some 30 people in the small chapel at the funeral home, and I was inspired to relate all that--it wasn't in my notes.  And I commented that as far as Uncle Ed had traveled, all the many hundreds if not thousands of people who had called him friend and/or loved one, one by one those people became distant memories as they moved on and/or died.  And as his world contracted, year by year, all that was left of his immediate family was one niece and her children/grand children and all that was left of his life was pretty much the people in that room..



...beautiful, Foxfyre.



Foxfyre said:


> We never know how important we are to some people.  And yes, I would like to know that I was important enough to at least some that they will be there to see me off when the time comes.



So true...a kind word here, or a thoughtful deed there can mean more than we could know.  A favorite song (bittersweet) has a verse that goes...
_
I hope the sun shines the day they lay me down
 And there's lots of flowers and that line of friends is long
'Cause they found more good than bad
When I'm good and gone
_
'When I'm Good and Gone' by Ricky Skaggs and Sharon White.  It's a beautiful song, and can be heard on  YouTube.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 20, 2017)

An old and slightly blue Jackson Browne song.  


Redneck Friend


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 20, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> My 1st born is Michael also. The name Michael means "Like God"


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 20, 2017)

Harriett laid her first egg today and is spending all her time on the ntest.  M1 is bringing her food--usually fish but today an opossum .  First time I've seen that in all the time I've been watching this eagle family.  From time to time they will switch off and M1 will incubate the egg(s) so Harriett can stretch her wings a bit.  We're all expectantly awaiting a second and maybe more eggs.  The incubation time is pretty close to 35 days.

Live Eagle Cam


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 20, 2017)

Nice to hear from you SFC Ollie.  Hope you are well.  You’re a fine fellow and I wish you all the best.


----------



## theliq (Nov 20, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


I will try,We just found the Latest Coffee Brand "TRUMP" a little toooooo bitter for our taste.

Don't Blast Me Foxy and all, it was just a little tease

But I will contact Noomi she is a Great Girl(Aussie of course)   steven


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 21, 2017)

_Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys._

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.
Drifter for resolution of difficult situation,
ricechickie on the anniversary of remembrance,
Saveliberty's family in the passing of Mrs Saveliberty's mom._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, Esthermoon, Dalia, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.


----------



## Compost (Nov 21, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Harriett laid her first egg today and is spending all her time on the ntest.  M1 is bringing her food--usually fish but today an opossum .  First time I've seen that in all the time I've been watching this eagle family.  From time to time they will switch off and M1 will incubate the egg(s) so Harriett can stretch her wings a bit.  We're all expectantly awaiting a second and maybe more eggs.  The incubation time is pretty close to 35 days.
> 
> Live Eagle Cam


I love this!  A while back I followed a heron nest action cam.   The only thing cooler was when a pair of doves set up a nest right outside our living room window.  Talk about front row seats!


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 21, 2017)

Compost said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Harriett laid her first egg today and is spending all her time on the ntest.  M1 is bringing her food--usually fish but today an opossum .  First time I've seen that in all the time I've been watching this eagle family.  From time to time they will switch off and M1 will incubate the egg(s) so Harriett can stretch her wings a bit.  We're all expectantly awaiting a second and maybe more eggs.  The incubation time is pretty close to 35 days.
> ...



I think what makes this eagle cam so special are the moderators for the chats.  They are so well informed and really give a blow by blow of what is going on during the times we aren't watching.  And the site also keeps a running record of when the eggs are laid, when they hatch, what prey the parents bring back to the nest etc.  And you do get really involved with the eagle family.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 21, 2017)

Hossfly had a very busy day today. Early this afternoon I took Missus H to a strip mall a mile from the house to get her nails done. The shop is in the middle of the mall. At the end of the mall is a dry cleaners and I took a couple blankets to be cleaned. I had about 45 minutes to pick up the wife so I drove home to bag some leaves I had raked up. After filling six bags in a half hour I drove back to the mall and parked in front of the cleaners. There was a commotion at the end of the building and I walked around the corner and under a magnolia tree is a picnic table where 5 or 6 homeless guys sit and smoke, drink beer and wine and don't bother anyone or beg. I sometimes buy them a case of Bud and they are grateful. There was only one guy there and he is a vet with a good record. Three young thugs in their early twenties were baiting and threatening him. When they saw me they walked away and I told him to stay in front of the cleaners until he was sure they were gone. I went to my Allstate agents office by the nail shop and was talking to him for about 10 minutes when a woman rushed in and told us 3 guys were fighting at the other end of the building. Pete and I walked out and saw two of the thugs punching the homeless vet and we realized the thugs had sneaked around the building and ambushed him. One thug was behind him with his arms pinning the vets arms to his side. The other thug had punched him about 15 times in the face and neck with a set of sharp, brass knuckles and his face was bleeding profusely. I was carrying my trusty Hurricane and I whacked the brute on the wrist so hard I broke both bones in his wrist. The other thug wouldn't let the vet go so I whacked him on the head once and then whacked him along side the head a second time and it tore his ear half off. I hit him so hard I bent my cane.
Two women came out of the nail shop with some towels and put them around the two guys heads to help stop the bleeding. When the ambulance and police came, Pete and I gave our statements, the thugs were arrested and all 3 of the injured were taken away by the ambulance, escorted by the police. When I got home the desk sergeant called and Pete and I have to go in tomorrow at 9 AM to make formal statements. He also told me that if I hadn't jumped in the vet would have been killed. He is in the IC ward and the sgt. said Pete and I could visit him in a couple days. I'm getting too old for this kind of stuff.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 21, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Hossfly had a very busy day today. Early this afternoon I took Missus H to a strip mall a mile from the house to get her nails done. The shop is in the middle of the mall. At the end of the mall is a dry cleaners and I took a couple blankets to be cleaned. I had about 45 minutes to pick up the wife so I drove home to bag some leaves I had raked up. After filling six bags in a half hour I drove back to the mall and parked in front of the cleaners. There was a commotion at the end of the building and I walked around the corner and under a magnolia tree is a picnic table where 5 or 6 homeless guys sit and smoke, drink beer and wine and don't bother anyone or beg. I sometimes buy them a case of Bud and they are grateful. There was only one guy there and he is a vet with a good record. Three young thugs in their early twenties were baiting and threatening him. When they saw me they walked away and I told him to stay in front of the cleaners until he was sure they were gone. I went to my Allstate agents office by the nail shop and was talking to him for about 10 minutes when a woman rushed in and told us 3 guys were fighting at the other end of the building. Pete and I walked out and saw two of the thugs punching the homeless vet and we realized the thugs had sneaked around the building and ambushed him. One thug was behind him with his arms pinning the vets arms to his side. The other thug had punched him about 15 times in the face and neck with a set of sharp, brass knuckles and his face was bleeding profusely. I was carrying my trusty Hurricane and I whacked the brute on the wrist so hard I broke both bones in his wrist. The other thug wouldn't let the vet go so I whacked him on the head once and then whacked him along side the head a second time and it tore his ear half off. I hit him so hard I bent my cane.
> Two women came out of the nail shop with some towels and put them around the two guys heads to help stop the bleeding. When the ambulance and police came, Pete and I gave our statements, the thugs were arrested and all 3 of the injured were taken away by the ambulance, escorted by the police. When I got home the desk sergeant called and Pete and I have to go in tomorrow at 9 AM to make formal statements. He also told me that if I hadn't jumped in the vet would have been killed. He is in the IC ward and the sgt. said Pete and I could visit him in a couple days. I'm getting too old for this kind of stuff.


Way to save the day, Hoss!  Good on you!  I hope the veteran gets the care he deserves.  As for the thugs, your DiMaggio-like swats with the cane will give them some gooselumps and a sore ear.  A cast on the wrist and he can have his new prison buddies something to sign.

Dr. Nosmo prescribes a healthy dram of bourbon and a night to bask in the light heroes alone deserve.  No charge.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 21, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly had a very busy day today. Early this afternoon I took Missus H to a strip mall a mile from the house to get her nails done. The shop is in the middle of the mall. At the end of the mall is a dry cleaners and I took a couple blankets to be cleaned. I had about 45 minutes to pick up the wife so I drove home to bag some leaves I had raked up. After filling six bags in a half hour I drove back to the mall and parked in front of the cleaners. There was a commotion at the end of the building and I walked around the corner and under a magnolia tree is a picnic table where 5 or 6 homeless guys sit and smoke, drink beer and wine and don't bother anyone or beg. I sometimes buy them a case of Bud and they are grateful. There was only one guy there and he is a vet with a good record. Three young thugs in their early twenties were baiting and threatening him. When they saw me they walked away and I told him to stay in front of the cleaners until he was sure they were gone. I went to my Allstate agents office by the nail shop and was talking to him for about 10 minutes when a woman rushed in and told us 3 guys were fighting at the other end of the building. Pete and I walked out and saw two of the thugs punching the homeless vet and we realized the thugs had sneaked around the building and ambushed him. One thug was behind him with his arms pinning the vets arms to his side. The other thug had punched him about 15 times in the face and neck with a set of sharp, brass knuckles and his face was bleeding profusely. I was carrying my trusty Hurricane and I whacked the brute on the wrist so hard I broke both bones in his wrist. The other thug wouldn't let the vet go so I whacked him on the head once and then whacked him along side the head a second time and it tore his ear half off. I hit him so hard I bent my cane.
> ...


Thanks. I don't drink any more but I did eat a big bar of Marzipan awhile ago. As for my action with the vet, I just saw red because that guy never bothers anybody and the neighbors keep an eye on him. He was medically discharged so he has a little money and spends it on the other homeless he hangs with.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 21, 2017)

It takes a warrior with a Hurricane to stop a degenerate with brass knuckles... 








  Hoss !!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 22, 2017)

_Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys._

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.
Drifter for resolution of difficult situation,
ricechickie on the anniversary of remembrance,
Saveliberty's family in the passing of Mrs Saveliberty's mom._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, Esthermoon, Dalia, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.


----------



## theliq (Nov 22, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Hossfly had a very busy day today. Early this afternoon I took Missus H to a strip mall a mile from the house to get her nails done. The shop is in the middle of the mall. At the end of the mall is a dry cleaners and I took a couple blankets to be cleaned. I had about 45 minutes to pick up the wife so I drove home to bag some leaves I had raked up. After filling six bags in a half hour I drove back to the mall and parked in front of the cleaners. There was a commotion at the end of the building and I walked around the corner and under a magnolia tree is a picnic table where 5 or 6 homeless guys sit and smoke, drink beer and wine and don't bother anyone or beg. I sometimes buy them a case of Bud and they are grateful. There was only one guy there and he is a vet with a good record. Three young thugs in their early twenties were baiting and threatening him. When they saw me they walked away and I told him to stay in front of the cleaners until he was sure they were gone. I went to my Allstate agents office by the nail shop and was talking to him for about 10 minutes when a woman rushed in and told us 3 guys were fighting at the other end of the building. Pete and I walked out and saw two of the thugs punching the homeless vet and we realized the thugs had sneaked around the building and ambushed him. One thug was behind him with his arms pinning the vets arms to his side. The other thug had punched him about 15 times in the face and neck with a set of sharp, brass knuckles and his face was bleeding profusely. I was carrying my trusty Hurricane and I whacked the brute on the wrist so hard I broke both bones in his wrist. The other thug wouldn't let the vet go so I whacked him on the head once and then whacked him along side the head a second time and it tore his ear half off. I hit him so hard I bent my cane.
> Two women came out of the nail shop with some towels and put them around the two guys heads to help stop the bleeding. When the ambulance and police came, Pete and I gave our statements, the thugs were arrested and all 3 of the injured were taken away by the ambulance, escorted by the police. When I got home the desk sergeant called and Pete and I have to go in tomorrow at 9 AM to make formal statements. He also told me that if I hadn't jumped in the vet would have been killed. He is in the IC ward and the sgt. said Pete and I could visit him in a couple days. I'm getting too old for this kind of stuff.


Excellent Hoss nice to see a bit of Rough Justice melted out by you,JUST A SHAME YOU WERE NOT CARRYING YOUR GUN...HOW DID YOUR NAILS TURN OUT(Yes I read between the lines,making out the Manicure & Pedicure was for Mrs Hoss) I know you too well LOL,love you man...steve...these Bastards are SCUMBAGS


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 22, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Hossfly had a very busy day today. Early this afternoon I took Missus H to a strip mall a mile from the house to get her nails done. The shop is in the middle of the mall. At the end of the mall is a dry cleaners and I took a couple blankets to be cleaned. I had about 45 minutes to pick up the wife so I drove home to bag some leaves I had raked up. After filling six bags in a half hour I drove back to the mall and parked in front of the cleaners. There was a commotion at the end of the building and I walked around the corner and under a magnolia tree is a picnic table where 5 or 6 homeless guys sit and smoke, drink beer and wine and don't bother anyone or beg. I sometimes buy them a case of Bud and they are grateful. There was only one guy there and he is a vet with a good record. Three young thugs in their early twenties were baiting and threatening him. When they saw me they walked away and I told him to stay in front of the cleaners until he was sure they were gone. I went to my Allstate agents office by the nail shop and was talking to him for about 10 minutes when a woman rushed in and told us 3 guys were fighting at the other end of the building. Pete and I walked out and saw two of the thugs punching the homeless vet and we realized the thugs had sneaked around the building and ambushed him. One thug was behind him with his arms pinning the vets arms to his side. The other thug had punched him about 15 times in the face and neck with a set of sharp, brass knuckles and his face was bleeding profusely. I was carrying my trusty Hurricane and I whacked the brute on the wrist so hard I broke both bones in his wrist. The other thug wouldn't let the vet go so I whacked him on the head once and then whacked him along side the head a second time and it tore his ear half off. I hit him so hard I bent my cane.
> Two women came out of the nail shop with some towels and put them around the two guys heads to help stop the bleeding. When the ambulance and police came, Pete and I gave our statements, the thugs were arrested and all 3 of the injured were taken away by the ambulance, escorted by the police. When I got home the desk sergeant called and Pete and I have to go in tomorrow at 9 AM to make formal statements. He also told me that if I hadn't jumped in the vet would have been killed. He is in the IC ward and the sgt. said Pete and I could visit him in a couple days. I'm getting too old for this kind of stuff.



Holy cow Hossfly.   Those guys were lucky you had a hurricane and not a Magnum .357 on you.  But your knee must be doing really well.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 22, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly had a very busy day today. Early this afternoon I took Missus H to a strip mall a mile from the house to get her nails done. The shop is in the middle of the mall. At the end of the mall is a dry cleaners and I took a couple blankets to be cleaned. I had about 45 minutes to pick up the wife so I drove home to bag some leaves I had raked up. After filling six bags in a half hour I drove back to the mall and parked in front of the cleaners. There was a commotion at the end of the building and I walked around the corner and under a magnolia tree is a picnic table where 5 or 6 homeless guys sit and smoke, drink beer and wine and don't bother anyone or beg. I sometimes buy them a case of Bud and they are grateful. There was only one guy there and he is a vet with a good record. Three young thugs in their early twenties were baiting and threatening him. When they saw me they walked away and I told him to stay in front of the cleaners until he was sure they were gone. I went to my Allstate agents office by the nail shop and was talking to him for about 10 minutes when a woman rushed in and told us 3 guys were fighting at the other end of the building. Pete and I walked out and saw two of the thugs punching the homeless vet and we realized the thugs had sneaked around the building and ambushed him. One thug was behind him with his arms pinning the vets arms to his side. The other thug had punched him about 15 times in the face and neck with a set of sharp, brass knuckles and his face was bleeding profusely. I was carrying my trusty Hurricane and I whacked the brute on the wrist so hard I broke both bones in his wrist. The other thug wouldn't let the vet go so I whacked him on the head once and then whacked him along side the head a second time and it tore his ear half off. I hit him so hard I bent my cane.
> ...



I keep a Glock 17 in the car but I never even thought about it. I wasn't in danger or I would have gotten it out. Knee is fine but I still carry a cane.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 22, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Hossfly had a very busy day today. Early this afternoon I took Missus H to a strip mall a mile from the house to get her nails done. The shop is in the middle of the mall. At the end of the mall is a dry cleaners and I took a couple blankets to be cleaned. I had about 45 minutes to pick up the wife so I drove home to bag some leaves I had raked up. After filling six bags in a half hour I drove back to the mall and parked in front of the cleaners. There was a commotion at the end of the building and I walked around the corner and under a magnolia tree is a picnic table where 5 or 6 homeless guys sit and smoke, drink beer and wine and don't bother anyone or beg. I sometimes buy them a case of Bud and they are grateful. There was only one guy there and he is a vet with a good record. Three young thugs in their early twenties were baiting and threatening him. When they saw me they walked away and I told him to stay in front of the cleaners until he was sure they were gone. I went to my Allstate agents office by the nail shop and was talking to him for about 10 minutes when a woman rushed in and told us 3 guys were fighting at the other end of the building. Pete and I walked out and saw two of the thugs punching the homeless vet and we realized the thugs had sneaked around the building and ambushed him. One thug was behind him with his arms pinning the vets arms to his side. The other thug had punched him about 15 times in the face and neck with a set of sharp, brass knuckles and his face was bleeding profusely. I was carrying my trusty Hurricane and I whacked the brute on the wrist so hard I broke both bones in his wrist. The other thug wouldn't let the vet go so I whacked him on the head once and then whacked him along side the head a second time and it tore his ear half off. I hit him so hard I bent my cane.
> Two women came out of the nail shop with some towels and put them around the two guys heads to help stop the bleeding. When the ambulance and police came, Pete and I gave our statements, the thugs were arrested and all 3 of the injured were taken away by the ambulance, escorted by the police. When I got home the desk sergeant called and Pete and I have to go in tomorrow at 9 AM to make formal statements. He also told me that if I hadn't jumped in the vet would have been killed. He is in the IC ward and the sgt. said Pete and I could visit him in a couple days. I'm getting too old for this kind of stuff.



Hoss, you are a hero!    Good for you and good for the others that you helped.  The world needs more people like you who will step up like that.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 22, 2017)

My employer has family coming in tonight to visit for Thanksgiving.  The dog apparently decided he should prepare the house for them, so he left diarrhea strewn across my employer's bedroom floor.  What makes it especially annoying is that I only noticed it because I was going to that bedroom closet to look for some tape to tape the Christmas present I got for the dog and was wrapping.  I quickly went from wrapping a present to wanting to wring the little bastard's neck.  I spent close to an hour trying to pick that crap out of the carpet.  We don't have Resolve or anything like that here, all we have is some cleaning fluid for a wet-vac, but no wet-vac.  I used that stuff, hopefully it works out OK as a direct cleaner.  

Right now there are fans drying out the floor, then I'll vacuum a bit later.  Hopefully I got it all out.  Luckily the family isn't supposed to be here until later tonight.  Between the air fresheners I have on and the Febreeze I plan to spray after the floor has been dried and vacuumed, maybe things will be good by the time they arrive.

Stupid damn dog!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 22, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> My employer has family coming in tonight to visit for Thanksgiving.  The dog apparently decided he should prepare the house for them, so he left diarrhea strewn across my employer's bedroom floor.  What makes it especially annoying is that I only noticed it because I was going to that bedroom closet to look for some tape to tape the Christmas present I got for the dog and was wrapping.  I quickly went from wrapping a present to wanting to wring the little bastard's neck.  I spent close to an hour trying to pick that crap out of the carpet.  We don't have Resolve or anything like that here, all we have is some cleaning fluid for a wet-vac, but no wet-vac.  I used that stuff, hopefully it works out OK as a direct cleaner.
> 
> Right now there are fans drying out the floor, then I'll vacuum a bit later.  Hopefully I got it all out.  Luckily the family isn't supposed to be here until later tonight.  Between the air fresheners I have on and the Febreeze I plan to spray after the floor has been dried and vacuumed, maybe things will be good by the time they arrive.
> 
> Stupid damn dog!



Tis a good thing you did Montro and I am impressed.  Be careful what the dog consumes though because if he isn't eating stuff he shouldn't eat, he likely won't ever have diarrhea.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 22, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly had a very busy day today. Early this afternoon I took Missus H to a strip mall a mile from the house to get her nails done. The shop is in the middle of the mall. At the end of the mall is a dry cleaners and I took a couple blankets to be cleaned. I had about 45 minutes to pick up the wife so I drove home to bag some leaves I had raked up. After filling six bags in a half hour I drove back to the mall and parked in front of the cleaners. There was a commotion at the end of the building and I walked around the corner and under a magnolia tree is a picnic table where 5 or 6 homeless guys sit and smoke, drink beer and wine and don't bother anyone or beg. I sometimes buy them a case of Bud and they are grateful. There was only one guy there and he is a vet with a good record. Three young thugs in their early twenties were baiting and threatening him. When they saw me they walked away and I told him to stay in front of the cleaners until he was sure they were gone. I went to my Allstate agents office by the nail shop and was talking to him for about 10 minutes when a woman rushed in and told us 3 guys were fighting at the other end of the building. Pete and I walked out and saw two of the thugs punching the homeless vet and we realized the thugs had sneaked around the building and ambushed him. One thug was behind him with his arms pinning the vets arms to his side. The other thug had punched him about 15 times in the face and neck with a set of sharp, brass knuckles and his face was bleeding profusely. I was carrying my trusty Hurricane and I whacked the brute on the wrist so hard I broke both bones in his wrist. The other thug wouldn't let the vet go so I whacked him on the head once and then whacked him along side the head a second time and it tore his ear half off. I hit him so hard I bent my cane.
> ...



Ah, I just happened to be there. My friend Pete has his office there and the woman came into his office. He's a big ol' retired Marine and he would have done the same thing without pulling a gun either. But you're right about people stepping in. In this world now people don't want to get involved because of the PC atmosphere. I'm from the old school though.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 22, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> I'm from the old school though.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 22, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > My employer has family coming in tonight to visit for Thanksgiving.  The dog apparently decided he should prepare the house for them, so he left diarrhea strewn across my employer's bedroom floor.  What makes it especially annoying is that I only noticed it because I was going to that bedroom closet to look for some tape to tape the Christmas present I got for the dog and was wrapping.  I quickly went from wrapping a present to wanting to wring the little bastard's neck.  I spent close to an hour trying to pick that crap out of the carpet.  We don't have Resolve or anything like that here, all we have is some cleaning fluid for a wet-vac, but no wet-vac.  I used that stuff, hopefully it works out OK as a direct cleaner.
> ...



The cat just recently had the runs for a few days, and she eats the same food every day.  The dog, on the other hand, sometimes gets scraps, and likes to stick his face into the trash and pull things out.  He gets in trouble every time, but it still happens.  Usually he pulls out paper towels and chews them into pieces.  I'm unaware of the dog having had anything unusual in the past day or two, but who knows?  Maybe he got a hold of a couple of Reece's Pieces that dropped on the floor when the little one was making pipe-cleaner turkeys with her mom.  

Whatever the case, I wish the dog knew how to let me know he needs to go outside.  I am guessing he did this before I woke up.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 22, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



For sure there are some things beyond our control.  The little dog we are fostering until Dana gets home usually lets us know she wants to go out but if we aren't handy or are asleep or otherwise miss her signal, she just finds an out of the way spot and goes.  She hasn't had a lot of discipline in her life. 

I read up and this seems to be a trait with the mini dachshunds though and it hasn't been a huge problem.  Anyway she's with us only 13 more days.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 22, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



My cleaning was not what I'd call an unqualified success.  I could get a cleaning brush and try that, but I don't know if that would help clean or just grind the stains in.  I'll have to see what my employer wants to do.

Our dog isn't nearly as bad as the other one we used to have; that dog was horrible.  This particular incident was bad because the dog had the runs, which made it much harder to clean.  If he'd just dropped a normal turd on the carpet, I'd have been annoyed, but it would have taken 5-10 minutes to pick it up and do a quick clean of the spot.  I was on my knees picking at the various nasty spots in the carpet for probably 45 minutes today, and still didn't get it all out.  At least when the cat gets the runs, she still goes in her litter box....although she also got mess in her butt fur, which I had to clean.  Still, that was a lot easier than the carpet.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



The only cake I see is the guitar. My 19-year old son is also a Michael, named after my brother.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2017)

Okay, this cracked me up.  The Cockatoo is angry at being told to go into his cage.  But if you are offended by a potty mouth bird dropping some f bombs, don't listen. 

Angry Cockatoo Is Asked To Go To Her Cage, Throws A Hilarious Tantrum Full Of Expletives


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2017)

_Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys._

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.
Drifter for resolution of difficult situation,
ricechickie on the anniversary of remembrance,
Saveliberty's family in the passing of Mrs Saveliberty's mom._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, Esthermoon, Dalia, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 23, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving, CS!


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 23, 2017)

I cleaned up my signature (kinda political) and now I'd like to wish Y'all a Thanksgiving full of sweet memories and loving family and friends to share it with or whatever you do is fine with me, really..  don't worry about it...

It's going to be a huge mess at my house, all my children, their children, assorted family and friends, probably a few strays, a huge dog, a yappy small dog, a cat and a vicious turtle .. and YUP it's going to be Great...

Again, all the best and Happy Thanksgiving... 

.



.


----------



## Compost (Nov 23, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay, this cracked me up.  The Cockatoo is angry at being told to go into his cage.  But if you are offended by a potty mouth bird dropping some f bombs, don't listen.
> 
> Angry Cockatoo Is Asked To Go To Her Cage, Throws A Hilarious Tantrum Full Of Expletives


That was a hoot!  I'm gonna watch it again!


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 23, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving to my coffee shop darlings


----------



## peach174 (Nov 23, 2017)

Everybody have a wonderful thanksgiving !
Mr. P and I have much to be thankful for. 








Both of us are just relaxing enjoying the day !


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2017)

Lumpy 1 said:


> I cleaned up my signature (kinda political) and now I'd like to wish Y'all a Thanksgiving full of sweet memories and loving family and friends to share it with or whatever you do is fine with me, really..  don't worry about it...
> 
> It's going to be a huge mess at my house, all my children, their children, assorted family and friends, probably a few strays, a huge dog, a yappy small dog, a cat and a vicious turtle .. and YUP it's going to be Great...
> 
> ...



And to you Lumpy.  Political sigs don't count though I'll personally wrinkle my nose at really ugly ones.  Folks can employ the protocol that lets them turn off signatures.  But sounds like a great day at your house.

And Happy Thanksgiving everybody.  I decided to forego wrestling with the turkey this year and last night put a beautiful roast into the slow cooker--woke up to a devine aroma throughout the house.  Will have some traditional sides though and some very expensive sliced smoked turkey from the deli for those who think Thanksgiving without turkey is. . .well. . .Thursday.  Having a relaxed and beautiful day so far.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2017)

Sherry said:


>



Deviled eggs for Thanksgiving Sherry?


----------



## Sherry (Nov 23, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



It wouldn't be a holiday without them!!


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > I cleaned up my signature (kinda political) and now I'd like to wish Y'all a Thanksgiving full of sweet memories and loving family and friends to share it with or whatever you do is fine with me, really..  don't worry about it...
> ...



I'm considering eating a can of apple pie filling for Thanksgiving this year.    It's been sitting in the pantry for too long, it's not going to be made into a pie, and I don't think we have any pumpkin pie here, more's the pity.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2017)

I had the weirdest thing this morning.  Bought a Sara Lee cherry pie as that is our daughter-in-law's favorite.  Took the frozen pie out, plopped it on the baking sheet as instructed and set the timer.  When I took the pie out of the oven though it was just a whole pie--no container/pie pan.  None left in the box either.  So here I had a baked pie with no pie tin sitting on the baking sheet that I needed for other things.  What to do?

Finally took the crumb pan out of the toaster oven and it was thin enough and big enough to slide under the pie and transfer it to a pie tin.  It ain't pretty--crust broke up quite a bit but it's cherry pie and should taste okay.

But how in the world did it get out of the Sara Lee factory that way?  And how could I miss that the pie had no pie tin?


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 23, 2017)

AAnnnd the drama begins. Brother- in- law  who is not coming over today but spending the day with his mom cause sister -in -law works just called to see when the food we are cooking will be rdy so he can stop by and make off with all the leftovers like they do every yr without contributing anything cause he works as little as possible so they use it to as groceries for the week but the wife and her mom didnt make as much this year because they werent coming over ........Guy is a Master electrician and could be on easy street if he just went to work everyday. .........


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 23, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


I love the idea and boy just think how many calories you will avoid with the lack of carbs that comes with that delicious crust if pumpkin pies are made to perfection. But since I have planned for this day by losing two pounds I am going for anything with crust!     Also, extra oyster dressing and gravy.  Yum...can't wait. And all I have to do is get bathed and dressed to go where the feast is being homemade.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 23, 2017)

Dinner is at 3:00, but that time is soft as there may be a side dish or two requiring just a few minutes more.  My responsibility is the ham.  I just put it in the oven after mopping it down with paper towels, scoring it with a sharp knife, placing pineapple slices under it and atop it and dumping a can of 7Up over the whole thing.  Seal it up tight under aluminum foil, 325 for two hours and viola!

Meanwhile at my brother's house, the turkey has emerged from the overnight brining and otherwise prepared for roasting.  Pies were baked last night (pumpkin of course, plus apple made from the new crop of Granny Smiths and Macintoshes from Peace Valley orchards up near Rogers, Ohio in the center of Columbiana County).  Above those pies in the oven were placed dinner rolls after being kneaded and proofed.

Mom has her feet up at the Big House.  There have been too many Thanksgivings during which she spent the pre-dawn hours fussing over fresh cranberries and green bean casseroles.  By dinner time she would be exhausted!  Her hair would look more like a helmet as she literally sweated over a hot stove.  

The kitchen, not a large accommodating kitchen, but more like a galley on a WWII submarine, would be a wreck by the time Thanksgiving dinner was served in the dining room.  There, uncles and aunts and grandparents would be seated around the massive table.  Pop and I would put the leaves in around 11:00 in the morning then raid the breakfront and wash the good china.  The big mahogany box with the sterling flatware would be taken out the night before and every piece was duly polished and cleaned to impress the family inspectors, er, ah, guests.  We would set the table as Mom would occasionally call for help.

"Could you stir this while I look for the blades to the electric carving knife? Has anyone seen the potato ricer?"

After dinner I was sequestered to the kitchen and put in front of the sink.  I washed, my brother dried and stacked the good china back on the table where it sat until Pop could put it away until Christmas.  

The uncles took pride of place in the living room where they alternatively dozed and reminisced about how thing were done during the war.  The aunts chatted away with Mom over slices of pie and cups of coffee.  The television showed us the wonders of helium balloons and marching bands and football players.

Altogether I regarded Thanksgiving as 'Christmas light' as the family was together without the added fuss of decorations and gift shopping.  I love my Thanksgiving memories but while I was gathering them so lovingly I did not think that those memories themselves would be added to the growing list of things I am truly thankful for.

Happy Thanksgiving, everybody!  Save room for pie and memories of the day!


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 23, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > I cleaned up my signature (kinda political) and now I'd like to wish Y'all a Thanksgiving full of sweet memories and loving family and friends to share it with or whatever you do is fine with me, really..  don't worry about it...
> ...


Thanks, FF and wishing you and all others here a very happy and loving Thanksgiving. So much to be grateful for.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 23, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> I had the weirdest thing this morning.  Bought a Sara Lee cherry pie as that is our daughter-in-law's favorite.  Took the frozen pie out, plopped it on the baking sheet as instructed and set the timer.  When I took the pie out of the oven though it was just a whole pie--no container/pie pan.  None left in the box either.  So here I had a baked pie with no pie tin sitting on the baking sheet that I needed for other things.  What to do?
> 
> Finally took the crumb pan out of the toaster oven and it was thin enough and big enough to slide under the pie and transfer it to a pie tin.  It ain't pretty--crust broke up quite a bit but it's cherry pie and should taste okay.
> 
> But how in the world did it get out of the Sara Lee factory that way?  And how could I miss that the pie had no pie tin?


Mom had a simple yet effective phrase that put picky eaters and critics on the back foot.  Anyone complaining about the appearance, texture or taste of her cooking was told "Eat it!  It will make a turd."


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2017)

AquaAthena said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I'll skip the oyster dressing (yuck!) and gravy.    I would be fine with a pie with crust, but I don't want the can of filling to go to waste.  

We might have pie here, I'm not sure.  Who knows, maybe the apple pie filling can will be around until Christmas, and I'll eat it then.    I just know I'm going to eat it before it expires!


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I had the weirdest thing this morning.  Bought a Sara Lee cherry pie as that is our daughter-in-law's favorite.  Took the frozen pie out, plopped it on the baking sheet as instructed and set the timer.  When I took the pie out of the oven though it was just a whole pie--no container/pie pan.  None left in the box either.  So here I had a baked pie with no pie tin sitting on the baking sheet that I needed for other things.  What to do?
> ...



Simple, yes, but effective?  I would have guessed the opposite.


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 23, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


It still sounds so good and this thread is making me very hungry!!


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 23, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


What Mom says, Mom means!


----------



## Toro (Nov 23, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving, Coffee Shoppers!


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 23, 2017)

Toro said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, Coffee Shoppers!


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2017)

My employer's mother brought me my own pumpkin pie.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 23, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> My employer's mother brought me my own pumpkin pie.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > My employer's mother brought me my own pumpkin pie.



Yes!!!


----------



## ricechickie (Nov 23, 2017)

I made turkey, stuffing, apple pie, green bean casserole, and turkey gravy.... all from scratch. My daughter made cranberry sauce, mashed potatoes, and deviled eggs.  My son made macaroni and cheese and the biscuits I was too tired to make.

I completely forgot about the small ham in the fridge, and my son accidentally added a bit of eggnog to the mac ‘n cheese.  I managed to pour some of it off, but the faint smell of nutmeg hung around the dish. Truthfully, it still wasn’t terrible.

I’m so thankful for my kids, with whom I had a nice day.  And we all remembered their father, whom we miss terribly today.  It was two years ago we lost him.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 23, 2017)

Just finished dinner, made the usual Maryland stuffed ham, smashed taters with gravy, rolls and homemade pecan pumpkin pie with homemade whipped cream.  The veggie was the cabbage and onion in the stuffed ham.  I ate conservatively and I'm still full as a tick.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2017)

We have finished dinner as a noon meal and I am beginning to think about a supper of leftovers.  What to put out.  What needs to be reheated.

Fare was/is Christmas roast plus some smoked turkey for the pure traditionalists.
Wonderful rich brown gravy
Mountains of mashed potatoes
Whole cranberry sauce.
Sweet potato souffle
Green bean casserole
Orange fluff salad
Freshly baked yeast dinner rolls
Partially disassembled cherry pie
Pumpkin pie


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 23, 2017)

Well everyone is chewing on rolaids except me... Big day planned at Niece's house... I completed the building of a Green Bean Casserole for 40 last night and cooked it this AM... Scheduled for a 1700 hours Turkey Day Dinner Call... Hope everyone is blessed today...


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2017)

I ate some ham, turkey, broccoli, and stuffing.  I'll be eating that pumpkin pie in a bit.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 24, 2017)

_Good night darlinks, I really do love you guys._

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.
Drifter for resolution of difficult situation,
ricechickie on the anniversary of remembrance,
Saveliberty's family in the passing of Mrs Saveliberty's mom._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, Esthermoon, Dalia, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

_And with Halloween and Thanksgiving behind us, the thoughts turn to the Christmas season. . _.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 24, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> The weather people are reporting freezing cold tonight with lows of 28........  I bet GW would take issue with 28 being freezing cold, that's short sleeve weather up there.........


Depends on whether the wind is blowing.  Last night, single-digit temps with 30 mph winds.  Brutal!  I was lucky, though, only one flight in my 10-hr shift.  But it balances out, the night before, I worked five flights on shift.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 24, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> So, Thanksgiving falls on the 23rd this year.  It’s also the two-year anniversary of my husband’s death. I’m having a difficult time thinking of anything to be thankful for. Intellectually, I know things could be worse, but I feel like a ton of shit has landed on me recently, and now this. I can barely even try to pretend for the kids. They’re 20 and 21 years old; it’s not like they’re little.
> 
> Two years seems like a long time.  But, for this, it’s nothing.
> 
> Sorry to deposit this here, but my family frowns on self-pity and I am just drowning in it right now.  I’ll go back to my self-reliant tough girl routine soon, probably Monday, but I had to wallow today.


If it's any consolation, I'm thankful that you feel free enough to come here when you need some consolation.  My heart does go out to you, the holidays can be so brutal for those who have suffered such a significant loss.  [Hugs]


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 24, 2017)

Gracie said:


> No thanksgiving here. I was going to do Cornish Hens but MrG announced in the middle of the grocery store with me holding the two little frozen birds that he did not want "chicken". So he goes and looks at turkey wings and asks why not them instead of the cornish hens? Um...its poultry, I said. His reply was "but its turkey poultry, not chicken". In other words, he wants prime rib. So..I said fine. We will go to a restaurant and he can order whatever he wants and I will do the same. To go. Come home, eat it, he watches his football, I pop in Lord Of The Rings.
> 
> Housemate will not be here, so we will have the house to ourselves. Maybe I will take a nap.


That sounds like a plan, Gracie!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 24, 2017)

SFC Ollie said:


> Sorry the pic I had posted didn't take. So I have updated my Profile pic for those who may care. It has been a very long year. As most of my friends here know I lost Mrs O a year ago. No I am not dating. Not sure I care to. I had stepped down from my position as Commander of the local American Legion Post. last election they put me back in. I have turned down County Commander again though. I have joined the Circle of trustees at the Butler institute of American Art. Quite interesting and something a little different. I have become a member of a group that cares for a county Veterans memorial and next month I will become a lifetime member of Vietnam Veterans Of America, where I will be taking a leadership role....
> 
> But i must brag on my Beautiful granddaughter. 19 years old, she is a full time college student on the Deans List, she works full time at a modeling agency, and she has purchased her first house.View attachment 161337


Greetings Ollie!  You look good in your photo although the ginger fire appears to have become winter snow.  I hope you'll come back to the CS and visit more often.  I miss your pithy contributions and we could use your additional wisdom.  Lee


----------



## ricechickie (Nov 24, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > So, Thanksgiving falls on the 23rd this year.  It’s also the two-year anniversary of my husband’s death. I’m having a difficult time thinking of anything to be thankful for. Intellectually, I know things could be worse, but I feel like a ton of shit has landed on me recently, and now this. I can barely even try to pretend for the kids. They’re 20 and 21 years old; it’s not like they’re little.
> ...



I appreciate that. Thank you, gallantwarrior.


----------



## ricechickie (Nov 24, 2017)

I’m already turning the turkey carcass into a delicious stock today!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 24, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I didn't kill my cat. I didn't starve my cat. I tried to save her life. I was battling breast cancer, the loss of Gracie, then the cat, then losing my home then the loss of the last two dogs...last one 4 months ago. And yes, I posted about it because I didn't know some are allowed to do that but some aren't. Instead, I got to see accusations my dog wanted to die because she belonged to me, my cat died because I starved it to death, jokes of dead cat gifs or cats being kicked across a room, I am made fun of daily for being homeless or not having any money or family because THEY ARE ALL DEAD...due to my negligence supposedly...and a fucking asshole is back with a new nic but constantly posts about dead cats and starving cats and how poor I am while thumbing his nose at staff and they just go along with it for the laughs as well who don't even abide by their own rules they are supposed to enforce.
> 
> I am tired of it. Sick of it. Depressed about it. The next two holidays are going to be pure hell and as much as I try to keep standing, keep surviving, I have to battle sick twisted people where I thought I could be able to be around just to save myself from the pain of what I have experienced these past few years. This is NOT the place and it makes it even more depressing. I am sure this will garner more chuckles and grins, and silence from those who do not even bother to defend me against such nastiness but expected it from ME when it was happening to THEM.
> 
> ...


Who's bullying you, Gracie?  Unfortunately, I have been here so seldom lately, I just don't waste time going anywhere other than the CS.  PM me and let me know, 'cause I'll stand by you.  Some people are alive only because they aren't worth doing time for...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 24, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Condolences, Save!  Hopefully she went in peace.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 24, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Good thing you do!  Too bad you couldn't have wailed on those thugs a little longer, but then, folks like us know when to stop.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 24, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Kennel.  If you kennel train the dog and put him in there when he is unattended, most dogs will hesitate to soil their "cave".  Then you can take him out immediately when you return.  I've kennel-trained all of my indoor dogs and it works well.  Good luck.  Oh, yeah, sometimes if they chew up and eat those rawhide chewy things, that will irritate their bowels and cause them to have diarrhea.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 24, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


My doxie never figured out how to tell me she wanted out.  When she got older, I put down some of those "wee-wee" training pads and she used those regularly.  Now, one of my cats has decided she wants wee-wee pads instead of the litter box when she wants to pee.  Good thing I still have a large supply available.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 24, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



He's actually usually good, but on those few occasions he has problems, he doesn't really let us know that he needs to go out very well.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 24, 2017)

Lumpy 1 said:


> I cleaned up my signature (kinda political) and now I'd like to wish Y'all a Thanksgiving full of sweet memories and loving family and friends to share it with or whatever you do is fine with me, really..  don't worry about it...
> 
> It's going to be a huge mess at my house, all my children, their children, assorted family and friends, probably a few strays, a huge dog, a yappy small dog, a cat and a vicious turtle .. and YUP it's going to be Great...
> 
> ...


Happy Thanksgiving, Lumpy!  That all seems wonderful.  I wish I could have a house full of kids and friends again.  I kinda miss those messy, noisy days.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 24, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


With the hershey-squirts, it might be pretty tough for him to make a timely notification.  Hope he gets over his indisposition soon, and avoids any other carpeted areas.  Happy Thanksgiving (belated), how was that pie?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 24, 2017)

Whew!  Almost 30 pages to catch up.  I was fortunate because I've only had the one flight in an entire 10-hr shift, so I've been goofing around here.
My usual invites for Thanksgiving were not extended this year but my new commute doesn't really allow for stopping for socializing.  After the solstice, we'll be gaining daylight again and sunset won't be shortly after 3 pm, then I'll have more time.  I will be going to my brother-from-another-mother's place for Christmas Eve.  He told me the guest room would be ready, but I do have my four-legger fur-fam that also needs attention.  
I did cook up a turkey breast, some dressing and cranberry sauce and a side of veggies, as well as providing an apple pie for the gang at work.  I couldn't resist.  The crew chowed down happily.  The bosses put up a pretty nice lunch, but those of us on graves usually get cold, greasy leftovers.
I'm getting nicely settled into my new routine.  That two-hour drive eats up a lot of time, but being HOME means a lot.  Last night, the stars were strewn across the velvet sky like you will never see them around town.  You can see the Milky Way almost like a gossamer shawl.  
Having no TV, not even to run DVDs, I have taken up reading again.  This past weekend, I devoured a historical novel about Eleanor of Aquitaine.  Makes me want to watch "A Lion in Winter" again.  I also managed to slurp down Heinlein's "Variable Star", which isn't actually pure Heinlein but is co-authored using a manuscript his family found after his death.
I did take time to consider what I have to be thankful for, it's too easy to enumerate those things that are "wrong" in our lives.
I am thankful:
...that my daughter is happily married and has two wonderful girls of her own.
...that my granddaughters are working their butts of to get good grades and not miss school, and that both are well-brought-up young ladies.
...I happy that my SIL is doing what he's always dreamed of doing and is happy and proud of his wife and daughters.
I have a secure job I enjoy, I have moved into my last home and enjoy making it more my home all the time.  I have time to read and can do it bundled up next to the woodstove and using a lantern when necessary.  Everyone is healthy and happy.  There's loads more.  I have no complaints.
And so, I hope that all my CS friends can overcome their grief and other obstacles in their lives, obtain good health and high spirits, and continue to visit here.
Lee


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 24, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



The dog seems fine now, it was just that one morning he had issues.

My pie was, as usual with pumpkin pie, delicious.  I ate about 2/3 of the 8" pie I got.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 24, 2017)

Anyone remember the fractal screensaver called ' hop' ? I want to find out the code number that unlocks more features. The screensaver is obsolete now and it only runs on windows 98 but I have an old computer running the old windows and hop works on it. It is fascinating as you never see the same pattern twice.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 24, 2017)

Mr. P saw his skin wound Doc. this morning.
Doc.says his wounds are healing fast now and  is healing just fine. 

He can ride the Can Am into town now.
He's a very happy camper.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 24, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Mr. P saw his skin wound Doc. this morning.
> Doc.says his wounds are healing fast now and  is healing just fine.
> 
> He can ride the Can Am into town now.
> He's a very happy camper.



That is something to be thankful for.  Hooray!  We'll keep you guys on the list until the healing is complete.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 24, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Whew!  Almost 30 pages to catch up.  I was fortunate because I've only had the one flight in an entire 10-hr shift, so I've been goofing around here.
> My usual invites for Thanksgiving were not extended this year but my new commute doesn't really allow for stopping for socializing.  After the solstice, we'll be gaining daylight again and sunset won't be shortly after 3 pm, then I'll have more time.  I will be going to my brother-from-another-mother's place for Christmas Eve.  He told me the guest room would be ready, but I do have my four-legger fur-fam that also needs attention.
> I did cook up a turkey breast, some dressing and cranberry sauce and a side of veggies, as well as providing an apple pie for the gang at work.  I couldn't resist.  The crew chowed down happily.  The bosses put up a pretty nice lunch, but those of us on graves usually get cold, greasy leftovers.
> I'm getting nicely settled into my new routine.  That two-hour drive eats up a lot of time, but being HOME means a lot.  Last night, the stars were strewn across the velvet sky like you will never see them around town.  You can see the Milky Way almost like a gossamer shawl.
> ...



There are so many things I envy about that GW  I could give up television in favor of books, radio, and internet, but I don't think I would  be comfortable giving up all electronic communication.   And I wouldn't want to give up my favorite movies--I have an extensive collection and so many I never tire of--I can put one of those on and just lose myself for an hour or two and all is well with the world.  I think I am too spoiled to that to be comfortable giving it up.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 24, 2017)

Afternoon everyone.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 24, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



She left this world five minutes after the hospice paperwork was signed.  Funeral was today and I was pleased the two local daughters were able to come and support their stepmom and myself.  I was asked to say a prayer at the dinner with thirty seconds notice.  No pressure there.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 24, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 24, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I didn't kill my cat. I didn't starve my cat. I tried to save her life. I was battling breast cancer, the loss of Gracie, then the cat, then losing my home then the loss of the last two dogs...last one 4 months ago. And yes, I posted about it because I didn't know some are allowed to do that but some aren't. Instead, I got to see accusations my dog wanted to die because she belonged to me, my cat died because I starved it to death, jokes of dead cat gifs or cats being kicked across a room, I am made fun of daily for being homeless or not having any money or family because THEY ARE ALL DEAD...due to my negligence supposedly...and a fucking asshole is back with a new nic but constantly posts about dead cats and starving cats and how poor I am while thumbing his nose at staff and they just go along with it for the laughs as well who don't even abide by their own rules they are supposed to enforce.
> 
> I am tired of it. Sick of it. Depressed about it. The next two holidays are going to be pure hell and as much as I try to keep standing, keep surviving, I have to battle sick twisted people where I thought I could be able to be around just to save myself from the pain of what I have experienced these past few years. This is NOT the place and it makes it even more depressing. I am sure this will garner more chuckles and grins, and silence from those who do not even bother to defend me against such nastiness but expected it from ME when it was happening to THEM.
> 
> ...



...and then your glass is also half full with others here who do offer comfort and support.  The ignore button is a wonderful option and using it can create a better experience if you let it.  Think about it, real life does not offer an ignore button.  I didn't join the board to grow a thicker skin, I joined to enjoy other people and be entertained.  You are my friend Gracie, I know you know that.  A bunch of the rest of us are too.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 24, 2017)

drifter said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I am good drifter.  God only gives me what I can handle and God thinks I'm badass.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 24, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



You are!


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 24, 2017)

Random funeral observations

Watching Mrs. Liberty lock arms with her youngest sister during Amazing Grace.

Seeing my stepdaughter hug grandma through the burial ceremony.

Looking at four daughters sit through their mom's funeral, while two of my daughters and both parents sit in the gathering.

Listening to the pastor and knowing he worked for my MIL and FIL, drove my SILs and wife to school as the bus driver.  Then his daughter worked with Mrs. Liberty for a while and later became the school secretary for my kids and this woman''s kids are good friends with my kids to this day.  Lives weaved together.

Handing a niece a grave blanket bought by the family for her dad's grave of six weeks.  The grave is three down from the one we were filling today.

The mixture of fear and honor in being asked to give the dinner prayer.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 24, 2017)

Oh, and funerals are like a strip bar.  I was pealing off bills for this and that all day.  Probably will not mention that to Mrs. Liberty.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 24, 2017)

drifter said:


> Afternoon everyone.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 24, 2017)

The dog did it again, left a bunch of diarrhea on my employer's bedroom floor.  There are people visiting, and lots of food has been made, so it may be that he ate something else he shouldn't have.  Still, he better not keep this up, or he could end up living elsewhere.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 24, 2017)

Bees!!!  

‘I’m not usually scared:’ Exterminator fought monstrous hornet nest for 45 minutes, video shows


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 24, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > I cleaned up my signature (kinda political) and now I'd like to wish Y'all a Thanksgiving full of sweet memories and loving family and friends to share it with or whatever you do is fine with me, really..  don't worry about it...
> ...



 I consider the Coffee Shop the warming heart of the USMB and my political instigating ways not so appropriate. I figure it will be a few more years before I'll be feeling the calm and comfort at Thanksgiving that you are blessed with. Although, other that my namesake Lumpy grandchild (still in diapers) our aroma was pretty divine.. 

It was crazy, fun and overall a great Thanksgiving with only one major exception, in a fit of Thanksgiving thankfulness I offered to do all the clean-up solo.. sheesh, my wife generally reminds me when I say something goofy but noooo not this time, she just said, "Thanks" .... so dishes and clean up until sunrise.. &


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 25, 2017)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



I have been and will be doing dishes off and on through the weekend.  I normally do the dishes here, but there's a lot more of them than usual right now.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 25, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Mr. P saw his skin wound Doc. this morning.
> Doc.says his wounds are healing fast now and  is healing just fine.
> 
> He can ride the Can Am into town now.
> He's a very happy camper.


That's great news, Peach. He'll be more autonomous now and probably feel more like his old self


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 25, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Me too.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 25, 2017)

Hubby went for a ride on his can am this morning with a great big grin on his face. 

He's going to the quality inn to thank them for keeping a eye on his trike for 2 days!
Yesterday he won the daily quarter draw at the Eagles club. 83.75
Nice, 
we needed some good karma for a change after 11 months of fighting off bad karma.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 25, 2017)

Hello friends


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 25, 2017)

I keep my clothes in my closet, either hung up or folded in laundry baskets on the floor.  I don't have a dresser, nor really room for one, unless I kept it in the closet.  

Sometimes the animals will climb into a basket with my clothes to sleep.  I generally don't mind, since it's not all that common.

My employer has relatives here for Thanksgiving and the weekend.  They brought 2 dogs with them.  The dogs are fairly small, just a bit bigger than our chihuahua, and seem pretty good-tempered.  Despite that, the cat wants nothing at all to do with them, or the various people that have been in the house for the holiday.  Because of that, she has been spending all of her time hiding in my room.  We've been a bit worried, because she doesn't seem to be eating her food, not even at night when the dogs are put away in a bedroom.  I also have noticed she doesn't seem to be using her little box, which probably has to do with her not eating or drinking like she should, but I haven't seen nor smelled anything......until today.  Today, I reached into one of the laundry baskets in my closet to get a piece of clothing, and it was covered in urine.

I suppose it's possible it was the dog, who's also been in my room during this holiday, but he goes outside multiple times a day as normal, even with the other dogs here.  I also haven't noticed him on my clothes, as I brought his bed back into my room.  Instead, I'm pretty sure the cat was unwilling to go out to her little box, so she just used my clothes instead.

This holiday has been pretty bad for the animals.  And the little one said she wanted to keep one of the relative's dogs here when they leave....  I'd rather see the animals go than more come to the house.


----------



## ricechickie (Nov 25, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I keep my clothes in my closet, either hung up or folded in laundry baskets on the floor.  I don't have a dresser, nor really room for one, unless I kept it in the closet.
> 
> Sometimes the animals will climb into a basket with my clothes to sleep.  I generally don't mind, since it's not all that common.
> 
> ...



That’s a sign of stress in cats.  When we moved, we had weeks of one of our three cats not using the litter box.  

Good luck.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 25, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I keep my clothes in my closet, either hung up or folded in laundry baskets on the floor.  I don't have a dresser, nor really room for one, unless I kept it in the closet.
> ...



She did at least go and eat some of her food today while the 2 new dogs are locked in my employer's bathroom (I'm here alone, everyone else went out to Stone Mountain).  She's out of my room and wandering the house as normal, except that all of the bedroom doors other than mine are closed.  She only has to deal with it for part of one more day, then the dogs will be gone and things can go back to normal.

I probably didn't really need to, but I washed everything in the basket she peed in.  Now I just need to wait for it to finish drying so I can put on what I wanted to wear in the first place.


----------



## ricechickie (Nov 25, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



She’s probably enjoying the quiet.  I have two cats that love people, even a house full of them, and one very skittish cat who hides when company comes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 26, 2017)

Good morning all.  We just hugged our son and his family goodbye and sent them with blessings and prayers back to west Texas.  Has been a great, relaxed few days full of good food, love, and laughter.  It just doesn't get better than that.

Aunt Betty will come today for an early lunch and a movie.  She offered to forego that weekly tradition as she figured we would be tired out from our company, but we are not tired out at all--and don't want to miss our day with her.  As she is 91, how much longer can we continue it?  I have finally learned at my own older age that the only thing certain in life is that it changes and we are happiest if we just enjoy what blessings we have for as long as they last.

To quote from the latest movie "Cinderella" which is absolutely 100% wonderful--perfect in concept.  The Fairy Godmother gives her a final instruction that the magic will only last for so long, and at the last stroke of midnight all would return to what it was.

Cinderella, upon exiting the coach and looking at the long series of steps to the palace:  "I'm frightened Mr. Lizard. I am only a girl, not a princess."

Mr. Lizard (temporarily transformed by Fairy Godmother):  "And I am only a lizard, not a footman."

Then he looks at her earnestly:  "Enjoy it while it lasts."

Good advice for all of us I think during those times that everything is good.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 26, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  We just hugged our son and his family goodbye and sent them with blessings and prayers back to west Texas.  Has been a great, relaxed few days full of good food, love, and laughter.  It just doesn't get better than that.
> 
> Aunt Betty will come today for an early lunch and a movie.  She offered to forego that weekly tradition as she figured we would be tired out from our company, but we are not tired out at all--and don't want to miss our day with her.  As she is 91, how much longer can we continue it?  I have finally learned at my own older age that the only thing certain in life is that it changes and we are happiest if we just enjoy what blessings we have for as long as they last.
> 
> ...



Yes, because normally the only thing that comes out of a lizard's mouth is flies.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 26, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all.  We just hugged our son and his family goodbye and sent them with blessings and prayers back to west Texas.  Has been a great, relaxed few days full of good food, love, and laughter.  It just doesn't get better than that.
> ...



I rather think more flies probably enter the lizard's mouth than come out of it.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 26, 2017)

After the past few days I think this just about sums it up for me......


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 26, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> After the past few days I think this just about sums it up for me......



I've been eating half a pie a day since Thanksgiving.  A pumpkin pie on Thursday and Friday, half an apple pie yesterday, and I will be back to pumpkin in a few minutes.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 26, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > After the past few days I think this just about sums it up for me......
> ...


It's almost like complaining that your wallet is too small to hold your fifties or that your diamond shoes are too loose.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 26, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > After the past few days I think this just about sums it up for me......
> ...



I'm glad it's homemade pie season again, alas, I'm pie-less at the moment so .. sheesh for me...   andfor you..


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 26, 2017)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



These aren't homemade pies, but I have no problem at all with store-bought.  

I'm only eating 1/4 of the pumpkin pie tonight.  The pies I hate half of at a time were 8" pies, this one is more like a 10", so I'm moderating.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 26, 2017)

One of my former sister-in-laws called the first six weeks of the year "Cake Days".  Mom and Pop's wedding anniversary was January 20 and we always celebrated with a cake.  Then my birthday falls nine days later. Again with the cake.  As soon as our glucose levels fell back to earth, Mom's birthday comes along on February 13th.  Yet more cake!

We would mix them up.  White sheet cake for anniversaries, devil's food is my favorite birthday cake and yellow cake with chocolate frosting for Mom.

Pies are great during the holidays.  Cherry, Apple, pecan and mincemeat at every Christmas.  Pumpkin and lemon meringue at Thanksgiving.  Whew!

But the mid winter Cake Days took the.... Oh hell, it's too easy!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 27, 2017)

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.
Drifter for resolution of difficult situation,_

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, Esthermoon, Dalia, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

_Endings can be so beautiful.  Especially when they are followed by a beginning._


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 27, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> One of my former sister-in-laws called the first six weeks of the year "Cake Days".  Mom and Pop's wedding anniversary was January 20 and we always celebrated with a cake.  Then my birthday falls nine days later. Again with the cake.  As soon as our glucose levels fell back to earth, Mom's birthday comes along on February 13th.  Yet more cake!
> 
> We would mix them up.  White sheet cake for anniversaries, devil's food is my favorite birthday cake and yellow cake with chocolate frosting for Mom.
> 
> ...


There are three cakes that I only ever liked; Pineapple upside down cake, Carrot cake and Black Forest cake (the real German kind not the crappy, sickly sweet American versions).


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 27, 2017)

Went to bed early but woke up with a sore neck around 3:45 that wouldn't let me go back to sleep.  Probably due to the fact I've been physically busy getting things done around the house which includes some moderately heavy lifting (even with the painful shoulder).  Probably why the shoulder's not healing as fast as it should.  
Of course getting these things done means messing up the house again as more boxes are gone through, items removed for sale/donation, put out for use (oh I was looking for that category) or consolidated for later (I want to think about it before getting rid of it category).


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 27, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > One of my former sister-in-laws called the first six weeks of the year "Cake Days".  Mom and Pop's wedding anniversary was January 20 and we always celebrated with a cake.  Then my birthday falls nine days later. Again with the cake.  As soon as our glucose levels fell back to earth, Mom's birthday comes along on February 13th.  Yet more cake!
> ...


I like a nice spice cake with the cream cheese icing.  I can't do German Chocolate due to the coconut.  Angel food during strawberry season is indispensable.

I saw a show called Cake Boss.  It was generally pretty silly, but they used something called fondant.  It looked like spackle wrapped around a cake.  I wonder what it tastes like?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 27, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Black Forest cake is not German Chocolate cake though it is German chocolate, no coconut, two different cakes.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 27, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 162944


The owl does not look happy........


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 27, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I know.  Black Forest has cherries, or at least cherry liqueur, right?  Anyway, I can explain the snot out of a Ho-Ho!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 27, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Went to bed early but woke up with a sore neck around 3:45 that wouldn't let me go back to sleep.  Probably due to the fact I've been physically busy getting things done around the house which includes some moderately heavy lifting (even with the painful shoulder).  Probably why the shoulder's not healing as fast as it should.
> Of course getting these things done means messing up the house again as more boxes are gone through, items removed for sale/donation, put out for use (oh I was looking for that category) or consolidated for later (I want to think about it before getting rid of it category).



We need to do that too.  One more back closet to clean out and then the garage.  Boxes and boxes and boxes, some packed in Kansas more than 30 years ago.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 27, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Presumably the authentic European recipe for Black Forest Cake is here:
Authentic Black Forest Cake Schwarzwald Kirsch Kuchen) Recipe - Genius Kitchen

And I would imagine it would be pretty rare here in the USA as I had never heard of 'kirsch' and would imagine that even professional chefs don't stock it in their kitchens.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 27, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



You can buy cherry brandy liquor pretty much anywhere here in the USA.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 27, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



I was just asking my employer about fondant this morning, because there is apparently some in the gingerbread house making kits we got this year.  She said she does not think most people actually eat fondant, it is more decorative.  I, of course, will try it anyway when it comes time to eat the gingerbread houses.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 27, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > One of my former sister-in-laws called the first six weeks of the year "Cake Days".  Mom and Pop's wedding anniversary was January 20 and we always celebrated with a cake.  Then my birthday falls nine days later. Again with the cake.  As soon as our glucose levels fell back to earth, Mom's birthday comes along on February 13th.  Yet more cake!
> ...



That's because you have bad taste in food.  

What about ice cream cake?


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 27, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


They gave me kirschwasser as an aperitif when I was in Germany.  Cherry brandy is the stuff.  So points to peach for recognizing the stuff.

The German waiters and waitresses would bring a shot of liquor with the menus and another shot with the bill.  In the meantime they would ply you with tankards of beer during the meal.  Eating out meant also staggering out!

I was there during the May Day celebration.  The town I stayed in was a charming village called Anneweiller.  The place looked like a pastiche of Germany, even though it was actually Germany.  Women swept the sidewalks and curbs in front of their homes using brooms with long tapered bristles made of green nylon.  The brooms were in the style of what we Americans would recognize as witche's brooms.

I was driving around sightseeing one Saturday morning on the back roads.  I saw a big maintenance truck with a curious looking hydraulic arm springing from the right rear corner.  The arm had at its working end, a barrel shaped and sized brush rotating and cleaning the guardrail.  The Germans are fastidious.

But on May Day they go ape shot nuts!  Kids egged houses, litter was strewn about and even the phone booth suffered broken glass.  I guess you can pen up all that tidiness just so long before something blows.

There was a May Pole duly danced around and woven with colorful ribbons courtesy of the grammar school kids.  They pitched a great tent where two or three hundred villagers gathered to drink beer and sing and hobnob with each other.

One of the villagers wore a confederate kepi, the gray cap with a cheese box shaped crown and patent leather brim.  In my broken German (them damn Germans got a different word for everything!) I tried to explain the Rebel yell.

"Yee!  Haw!"  I shouted in my best _Red River_ imitation.

My Teutonic friend answered "Yahoo!"

"No, not 'Yahoo'.  It's 'Yee Haw!"  I explained.

"Yahoo" he shouted back.

The whole rebel yell concept was lost on him.  But he loved to yell!  We drew a few admonishing glance our way from the reserved Germans.  They may have excused me because I was a foreigner.  But I have a feeling my rebel yell buddy was just the village character who was being tolerated for the holiday's sake.

I will admit to making a few faux pas during my visit there.  The first morning I went down from my room above a local bistro and went into the dining room.  There was a lavish buffet spread on one of the tables for breakfast.  Thinly sliced ham, cheeses, hard rolls, boiled eggs sat surrounded by carafes of fruit juices and baskets of apples and pears.  One guy sat at the table eating away.  I helped myself to some fruit and rolls with some tasty lingonberry jelly.  A cup of strong black coffee and a tumbler of orange juice and I took a seat at the far end of the room.  The lone diner at the table gave me an incredulous look.  I said "Morgan!" as that is how I heard Germans greet each other at the start of the day.

When I got back to my room later that evening there was a note pinned to my door.

"If you would like a breakfast, please alert the staff and they will prepare one for you."

It seems that the breakfast buffet was laid out for that one lone diner.  I just walked up and took food away that was rightfully his.

God bless the ugly American!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 28, 2017)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.
Drifter for resolution of difficult situation,_

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, Esthermoon, Dalia, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

_Have courage and be kind.



_


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 28, 2017)

Lucky I live Hawaii...

Snow in paradise? Up to a foot of snow forecast in Hawaii


----------



## SeaGal (Nov 28, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Presumably the authentic European recipe for Black Forest Cake is here:
> Authentic Black Forest Cake Schwarzwald Kirsch Kuchen) Recipe - Genius Kitchen
> 
> And I would imagine it would be pretty rare here in the USA as I had never heard of 'kirsch' and would imagine that even professional chefs don't stock it in their kitchens.



I made a traditional Black Forest cake _once_...for a church social at a church where alcohol is forbidden.   Took three days to make and the kirsch was easy to find - I was young and didn't stop to think that a liqueur is more than mere 'flavoring', it _is_ alcohol (buying it at a liquor store should have been my first clue).  A very nice lady took me aside and gently asked, Honey, is there alcohol in that cake?  I was horrified.  btw - Kirsch is a type of brandy, but not sweet.  I know these things now.

In confessing one food related sin, I may as well come totally clean and confess another.  We had some good friends, a family of five, who had religious based dietary restrictions of which I was well aware.  One taboo was pork.  They were coming over for dinner and I wanted to serve a meatless appetizer.  I decided on a 7 layer taco dip - it has cheese, lettuce, etc. layered over bean dip mixed with sour cream or cream cheese served with tortilla chips.  They absolutely loved it...ate it all.  Many months later, as I was making another dish calling for bean dip, I happened to read the ingredient label.  Bean dip has pork fat in it.  I felt terrible - but didn't have the courage to ever tell them.

From that time forward - I always ask dinner guests about dietary restrictions, or allergies beforehand, and pay attention to the ingredients in the food I'm serving.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 28, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Presumably the authentic European recipe for Black Forest Cake is here:
> ...



I do likewise, but if I commit such an inadvertent faux pas, and it does happen, and there is no reason to believe there will be repercussions, I don't fess up either. And there have never been repercussions.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 28, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Lucky I live Hawaii...
> 
> Snow in paradise? Up to a foot of snow forecast in Hawaii



Wow.  The snows are late here in the lower 48 and I suppose probably in Alaska, but Hawaii is ahead of schedule?  I know such patterns happen now and then, but it always feels weird.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 28, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Ah, well that's probably true.  But I haven't been in a liquor store or even the liquor department at the grocery store in decades so I'm not real up on that.  Sometimes I wished I had some red wine or other alcoholic ingredient when a recipe calls for it though.  Like for chicken marsala.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 28, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> They absolutely loved it...ate it all. Many months later, as I was making another dish calling for bean dip, I happened to read the ingredient label. Bean dip has pork fat in it.



Maybe I'm mean, but I found that hilarious for some reason.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 28, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Lucky I live Hawaii...
> ...



It's on mountain summits, so I wonder if it's really that unusual.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 28, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Usually I'll keep a bottle of red and white wine on hand for cooking and not cheap wine either, it makes a big difference in the flavor.  French wines are still the best.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 28, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Presumably the authentic European recipe for Black Forest Cake is here:
> ...


What they don't know won't hurt them........


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 28, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> SeaGal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I agree though I also agree with Seagal that we do try to accommodate our guests as best as we can.  Thus, we don't deliberately deceive--at least much--but I don't see any good thing coming from tainting a nice occasion with a confession of an inadvertent mistake that caused nobody any harm or distress.

My shirttail cousin (Uncle Ed's niece), is a type II diabetic and she follows Biblical dietary rules--no pork, etc.--and is convinced artificial sweeteners are tools of the Devil and, except for the very expensive Stevia, should be avoided.  I confess I was preparing dessert for a dinner party, and I was out of Stevia to add a little sweetner to her fresh strawberries, blackberries, and blue berries--the rest of us were having berry shortcake.  So I set out the empty Stevia bottle but actually used a little Splenda to sweeten her berries. 

My conscience did/does bother me a bit about that, but it was a really fun occasion for us all and I haven't fessed up as I want her to continue to come to our house for dinner when she is in town..


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 28, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...



Actually some accumulation of snow happens just about every year on the Big Island... It is peculiar to be on a beach at 80+ degrees and look up at snow caps...


----------



## SeaGal (Nov 28, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> .
> My conscience did/does bother me a bit about that, but it was a really fun occasion for us all and I haven't fessed up as I want her to continue to come to our house for dinner when she is in town..



Hopefully she doesn't read usmb....

Though embarrassing, I was able to laugh at the taking of a cake reeking of alcohol to a church social whose members were teetotalers. I think those who got a taste before I tossed it enjoyed it mightily.  But no harm done, and we later attended that church for a number of years.

The pork fat in the bean dip very much bothered my conscience.  To me it was a matter of honor to respect their traditions.  If I hadn't read the book 'Shadow of the Moon' though, a historical novel about India, the British East India Company and the Sepoy Mutiny I might not have given it much thought. (India nationals fighting under the Crown)

One of the (many) grievances that led to a bloody uprising were the rumors that the British purposely greased the rifle casings with beef and/or pork tallow as a plot to a)convert them or b)lose caste.  You had to bite down on the casing to release the powder.  I think history regards it as a regrettable oversight, or little more than rumor.

Anyway, I felt as though I had dishonored my friends even though it was wholly by accident.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 28, 2017)

Has anyone heard from Ernie S.,?
He hasn't posted on the board since Nov. 1st.
I hope he's just busy and is OK.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 28, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Has anyone heard from Ernie S.,?
> He hasn't posted on the board since Nov. 1st.
> I hope he's just busy and is OK.



No.  I was asking about Ernie a week or two ago for the same reason.  He doesn't seem to be waiting out an involuntary time out, so I agree I hope he is just pleasantly busy.  Hope he is well.  Kat would you know?


----------



## Kat (Nov 28, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone heard from Ernie S.,?
> ...




I don't know, but if I had to I could find out. I do think he is or has been busy with Holiday stuff.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 28, 2017)

Has anyone had snow yet?


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 28, 2017)

drifter said:


> Has anyone had snow yet?


It flitted around a couple weeks ago, but nothing to shovel yet.  But December is at the end of the week, so, as they say at the roulette wheel, "No more bets!"

The last White Christmas we had was maybe 2009.  We'll get snow in December, don't worry about that.  But for some reason we get a little warm up sometime during the last week of Advent and snow on Christmas is seen as a rare but welcome treat.  Funny, but snow is cursed after Yuletide.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 28, 2017)

drifter said:


> Has anyone had snow yet?



Our friend Dana in Salt Lake City--she will be home within the week though.  Ridgerunner has seen snow on Hawaii's high peaks.  Northern Colorado has had a pretty good snowstorm that lasted a few hours.  But I don't think there is going to be any serious winter weather much of anywhere until after mid December at least.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 28, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone had snow yet?
> ...



The 14 years we were up on the mountain, we had 12 white Christmases.  Some of them were serious we aren't going out today at all white Christmases.  One year, my nephew in his HUGE 4-wheel drive with plow in front crew cab pickup managed to get up to us to take us down to Moriarty 25 miles away and Christmas with my sister and her family.

These days we enjoy seeing the snow on the mountain and don't really expect any in the city for Christmas.  And that suits us just fine.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 28, 2017)

Kat said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Hope so.  He often goes a few days without checking in here at the CS, but he rarely goes this long without posting anywhere at USMB.


----------



## Darkwind (Nov 28, 2017)

drifter said:


> Has anyone had snow yet?


We had a dusting back on the 7th, but nothing since...


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 28, 2017)

Darkwind said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone had snow yet?
> ...



Thanks for sharing pictures.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 29, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.
Drifter for resolution of difficult situation,_

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, Esthermoon, Ernie S.  and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

_Snow on Mauna Loa, Hawaii



_


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 29, 2017)

I'm fine, ma!
Just been busy and not particularly eager to discuss politics. Sorry if I've worried you and my siblings.
I think going back to where I left off is too daunting a task for my schedule. I would appreciate it if y'all would give me the Cliff Notes so I don't embarrass myself.
Business is good. Personal life... interesting.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 29, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> I'm fine, ma!
> Just been busy and not particularly eager to discuss politics. Sorry if I've worried you and my siblings.
> I think going back to where I left off is too daunting a task for my schedule. I would appreciate it if y'all would give me the Cliff Notes so I don't embarrass myself.
> Business is good. Personal life... interesting.


Well, well!  Look what the cat drug in then wouldn't eat!
How ya been, Ernie? People been worrying about you.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 29, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I'm fine, ma!
> ...


Don't y'all worry about me, I'm like a bad penny.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 29, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> I'm fine, ma!
> Just been busy and not particularly eager to discuss politics. Sorry if I've worried you and my siblings.
> I think going back to where I left off is too daunting a task for my schedule. I would appreciate it if y'all would give me the Cliff Notes so I don't embarrass myself.
> Business is good. Personal life... interesting.



Well we all have become too fond of you not to miss you during an unscheduled prolonged absence Ernie. And the CS is pretty much the same as Doc's--the kind of place you just pick up from where you come in each time.

But hmmm, cliff notes. . .
Let's see. . .
Nothing really new from any of us.  Peach and the Mr. aren't 100% back to normal but doing well and getting closer all the time. . .

Mr and Mrs Gracie are still in northern California and presumably plan to stay there through the winter anyway. . .
SFC Ollie has made a reappearance to all of our joy. . .

After a lengthy and somewhat nerve wracking job hunt, Saveliberty recently got on with the U.S. Post Office assigned close to his home. . .

It snowed in Hawaii. . .

There's probably a lot more I'll think up after I fully wake up and have another cup of coffee.  Carly the mini doxie insisted I get up before I was really ready this morning.  She goes home in six days.  I can't imagine what a reunion it is going to be between her and Dana.  She is such an agreeable, loving little dog.  We will miss her being around, but have never considered her ours, so it won't be really emotionally wrenching to have her go home.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 29, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> I'm fine, ma!
> Just been busy and not particularly eager to discuss politics. Sorry if I've worried you and my siblings.
> I think going back to where I left off is too daunting a task for my schedule. I would appreciate it if y'all would give me the Cliff Notes so I don't embarrass myself.
> Business is good. Personal life... interesting.


Cliff notes:

He said, she said, they said, we said.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 29, 2017)

I just have 29 more little sticker things to go to have enough for a Fissler grill pan free at Albertsons.  Retail about $80.  I can't wait.  Once I learned to grill a steak on the stove and finish in the oven, we don't want our steaks any other way.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 29, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> if y'all would give me the Cliff Notes


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 29, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> I just have 29 more little sticker things to go to have enough for a Fissler grill pan free at Albertsons.  Retail about $80.  I can't wait.  Once I learned to grill a steak on the stove and finish in the oven, we don't want our steaks any other way.


If I'd known you were doing that I would have accepted the stickers and given them to you then you'd only need about 19.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 29, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > if y'all would give me the Cliff Notes



So now, on to Plan B?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 29, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I just have 29 more little sticker things to go to have enough for a Fissler grill pan free at Albertsons.  Retail about $80.  I can't wait.  Once I learned to grill a steak on the stove and finish in the oven, we don't want our steaks any other way.
> ...



That's okay.  We'll get there.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 29, 2017)

After spending a couple of years in El Paso we have to get used to it getting cold (cold for us) all over again.  It's that time of year when the sun goes down up here the temps plummet like a rock..........  Granted that during the day when the sun is out 50 degrees feels like 70 to me..... until I get into the shade.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 29, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> After spending a couple of years in El Paso we have to get used to it getting cold (cold for us) all over again.  It's that time of year when the sun goes down up here the temps plummet like a rock..........  Granted that during the day when the sun is out 50 degrees feels like 70 to me..... until I get into the shade.......



It does do that here.  This time of year, once the sun dips below the horizon, the temperature can fall 10-20 degrees in a very short time.  Not quite so bad here in the city as it was up on the mountain, but bad enough.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 30, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.
Drifter for resolution of difficult situation,_

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, Esthermoon,  and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

_There is that between time of autumn when the trees seem to cling to the last few leaves and the sky and winds seem uncertain what they should be. I think of it as summer hesitating to leave, but soon will give in to the approaching winter that will surely come_.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 30, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > After spending a couple of years in El Paso we have to get used to it getting cold (cold for us) all over again.  It's that time of year when the sun goes down up here the temps plummet like a rock..........  Granted that during the day when the sun is out 50 degrees feels like 70 to me..... until I get into the shade.......
> ...


I expected it having lived on the foothills up in Trinidad only a few years back.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## saveliberty (Nov 30, 2017)

Did you all go decaf today?


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## Montrovant (Nov 30, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Did you all go decaf today?



I usually drink decaf.....and decaf tea, not even decaf coffee!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 30, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Did you all go decaf today?


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 30, 2017)

My work environment is like the Gestapo.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 30, 2017)

drifter said:


> My work environment is like the Gestapo.



I wouldn't go making arm bands.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 30, 2017)

Worst job i ever had


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 30, 2017)

drifter said:


> Worst job i ever had



Have you ever driven a Honey Truck on a windy day with a bad coupling?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 30, 2017)

drifter said:


> My work environment is like the Gestapo.



So things haven't improved I take it?


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 1, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > My work environment is like the Gestapo.
> ...



I hope that isn't after the situation improved!


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 1, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > My work environment is like the Gestapo.
> ...



More people have quit. The boss is promoting her favorite mole and gossip. And I am new and the whole environment is hostile and feels toxic. I just hate going in every day. I like the job its the work environment in the office that I can't stand but that environment is affecting the job.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 1, 2017)

drifter said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



So I hope you are actively looking for another. I have been there, done that, trashed the tee shirt.  Life is too short to have your stomach tied in knots and be miserable with no real expectation that anything will be improving.  No job is worth enduring a hostile work environment.

Probably we all have those days we really don't want to go to work even when we love our job and the people we work with.  But that should be something rare and not every day. Find another job my friend.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 1, 2017)

Mr. P's skin wounds are starting to heal, but his MS still is effecting both legs.
He has fell several times over the last few days and Tue. and Wed. night we got very little sleep, because of his leg hurting.
He did pretty well yesterday ,when he went to visit and socialize at the Eagles and he is resting up today.
He got bison bacon , hashbrowns, egg whites, toast and grape juice this morning for breakfast and is now playing his video game. 


Next week will be very busy as he has four different Docs to see each day .
Mon. is the skin doc.
Tue. is the bone doc in Tucson.
Wed. is the vein Doc. and Thurs. is the heart Doc. at least they are here in Benson.
Then Fri. is the skin doc. again.
Whew!
It's exhausting just talking about it.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 1, 2017)

drifter said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 1, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Mr. P's skin wounds are starting to heal, but his MS still is effecting both legs.
> He has fell several times over the last few days and Tue. and Wed. night we got very little sleep, because of his leg hurting.
> He did pretty well yesterday ,when he went to visit and socialize at the Eagles and he is resting up today.
> He got bison bacon , hashbrowns, egg whites, toast and grape juice this morning for breakfast and is now playing his video game.
> ...





Hopefully he improves and the appointments bring good news!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 1, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Mr. P's skin wounds are starting to heal, but his MS still is effecting both legs.
> He has fell several times over the last few days and Tue. and Wed. night we got very little sleep, because of his leg hurting.
> He did pretty well yesterday ,when he went to visit and socialize at the Eagles and he is resting up today.
> He got bison bacon , hashbrowns, egg whites, toast and grape juice this morning for breakfast and is now playing his video game.
> ...



It is exhausting which is why you two remain on the vigil list.  I can relate having had a medical emergency that thankfully turned out to be minor with Aunt Betty recently but involved six hours in the emergency room and several days of monitoring afterward.  We have another round of doctor appointments coming up for her, me, Hombre is scheduled for cataract surgery in a few weeks, and is facing a hip replacement at some time.  And Dana will be home next week and we don't know yet what all will be involved getting her resettled and my Sister is rapidly approaching the point she can no longer live alone at her home.  And all of it begins to feel a bit overwhelming and is exhausting just talking about it.

Hopefully you will have someone to drive you for the Tucson appointment.

But we're tough old birds, right?  We'll get through whatever we have to get through.  But it does help sometimes to vent a little.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 1, 2017)

drifter said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



The dealership I left in June became that way.  About 12 people left out of 22 during the year and every last person is better of stress and financially speaking.

Consider yourself lucky you have properly evaluated the environment and see the future is not there.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 1, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



How is your new job working out Save?  Apart from the normal stress of having to learn a lot of new stuff. . .


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 1, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> How is your new job working out Save?  Apart from the normal stress of having to learn a lot of new stuff. . .



Not on the job yet.  Was cleared 11/22 for background and drug test, but they didn't tell me that until today.  I have 300 streets and roads total to memorize which route they are on.  In some cases one side of the street is one route and the other is not.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 1, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I got a lot of phone numbers today for future connections. I also emailed my boss who was not in today that this might not be a good fit for me. We might need to re-evaluate this.

Also, I reached out to a girl who had worked there but quit early on, she's working for an investigation firm and might be able to help me. We will see.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 1, 2017)

drifter said:


> I got a lot of phone numbers today for future connections. I also emailed my boss who was not in today that this might not be a good fit for me. We might need to re-evaluate this.
> 
> Also, I reached out to a girl who had worked there but quit early on, she's working for an investigation firm and might be able to help me. We will see.



The boss heads up did NOT work for me.  Just pissed him off that I didn't find him or his business sense worthwhile, I did not say that,but that is what he thought.  I mean I did think that, just not out loud.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 1, 2017)

Has anyone ever worked at a job where everyone is afraid of the boss.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 1, 2017)

drifter said:


> Has anyone ever worked at a job where everyone is afraid of the boss.



Yes, the dealership and even the wife is included (she works there).  Well, I wasn't afraid and that had something to do with my leaving.  Really he is insecure.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 1, 2017)

drifter said:


> Has anyone ever worked at a job where everyone is afraid of the boss.



I did briefly work for a manufacturing firm in Amarillo.  My first clue that there might be a problem is that the boss sent me to his psychiatrist for an intelligence test to see if I was smart enough to work for him.  I soon found out that he went to the psychiatrist for anger management.   (It wasn't helping.)  Needless to say, it was a positively miserable place to work.  I stuck it out for a couple of months because I knew we were short termers there, but yes, everybody was afraid of the boss.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 1, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > How is your new job working out Save?  Apart from the normal stress of having to learn a lot of new stuff. . .
> ...



It's doable.  Hombre and I once had a motor newspaper route throwing 200 newspapers every morning and evening involving well over 300 addresses--a second job for us as we both had full time jobs.  I had the houses where I threw the papers memorized in no time.  At least you know you have the job.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 1, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.
Drifter for resolution of difficult work situation,_

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, Esthermoon, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

_There are few things that are unchanging in our lives whether times are good or times or bad.  Bad times are bad but we can take comfort that they too can and will change._


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 2, 2017)

drifter said:


> Has anyone ever worked at a job where everyone is afraid of the boss.



Yes, I worked for a man who ran a family business, and he used his sons and daughters as cheap labour. He bullied everyone, and in the end I walked out of the job after eight years. I went back to talk to his daughter and he tried to hit me. He did not succeed in hitting me but he refused to give me a reference.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 2, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone ever worked at a job where everyone is afraid of the boss.
> ...



I was sent to one for a job as well.  Turns out I was smarter, by a fair amount.  Did not get the job, but to this day I have the highest score on record for that employer.  The boss told my dad that just a couple of years ago.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 2, 2017)

One of my all time favorites.  Finally got around to recording it.  


All I Really Want To Do


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 2, 2017)

I think this is hilarious.  I actually like quite a few of the songs this guy uses, and I'm a Cannibal Corpse fan.  The snarky expressions make it even better.


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 2, 2017)

drifter said:


> Has anyone ever worked at a job where everyone is afraid of the boss.


No. And no one who has ever worked for me has been afraid of me. I treat worthy employees with great kindness and respect. I know that the most important thing to an employee is to feel appreciated. Same goes for marriages or relationships of any kind. One way to make someone you like or love feel appreciated is to listen to them and to look at them while doing so. This conveys the message that what is being said is important to the other. This builds trust and loyalty.


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 2, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone ever worked at a job where everyone is afraid of the boss.
> ...


I have learned in the past never to work anywhere a husband *and *a wife are working. You basically wind up with two bosses and even if only one of them is upset with you the other one will not be on your side either. So, I don't like those odds. Of course, there are exceptions but I haven't personally experienced any.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 2, 2017)

AquaAthena said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



It can work out in a family business, but too often it is as you describe--the outsider will always be the outsider and it is really difficult to treat you own kin just like everybody else.


----------



## yiostheoy (Dec 2, 2017)

I forgot there is an operating "coffee shop" here, sort of like Smartie's Bar/Grille on another forum.

So I just finished my dinner of potato pancakes, and now I am finishing my fortified wine spritzer.


----------



## yiostheoy (Dec 2, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone ever worked at a job where everyone is afraid of the boss.
> ...


Eight years is a long time to stick with a fokked up company.

Eight days should have shown you the handwriting on the wall.


----------



## yiostheoy (Dec 2, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Worst job i ever had
> ...


I have never driven a honey truck, no.

That has got to be one of the worst jobs in the world, right up there with sewage worker or garbage collector.


----------



## yiostheoy (Dec 2, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 163808


It is not safe to let your kid go that close to a top predator.


----------



## yiostheoy (Dec 2, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 163530


I have found that horses are the smartest animals, with cats in 2nd place, dogs in 3rd, and birds in 4th.

People are somewhere around 5th.


----------



## SeaGal (Dec 3, 2017)

On a warm, sunny December day, when the to-do list is too long - the best thing to-do is go fishing.

Luckily the fish didn't interrupt the  'fishing' with any catching...







and then a friend came by to say hello...he's a much better fisherman than I am. 





He came along side the kayak and surfaced about 20' away. I was so intent on watching quietly that I missed the photo op.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 3, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> On a warm, sunny December day, when the to-do list is too long - the best thing to-do is go fishing.
> 
> Luckily the fish didn't interrupt the  'fishing' with any catching...
> 
> ...


Can't tell what it is.  Dolphin?  Porpoise?  Orca?


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 3, 2017)

AquaAthena said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone ever worked at a job where everyone is afraid of the boss.
> ...


I take the Patton approach;
"They'll lose their fear of the Germans, I only hope to God they never lose their fear of me........."


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 3, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> SeaGal said:
> 
> 
> > On a warm, sunny December day, when the to-do list is too long - the best thing to-do is go fishing.
> ...



Hopefully not a great white.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 3, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Sometimes it isn't so easy to walk away.  Especially if you have to have the job.  The last job I had where I worked for somebody else was often unpleasant because the vice president/part owner that I answered to directly had such a miserable management style.  His office was next to mine--his desk not 30 feet from mine--but instead of calling me in to discuss something or walking over to my office to tell me something, he sent me really ugly, insulting e-mails.  I put up with it because it wasn't constant and I did love the work and I was making really great money--all commission.

But, when the company sold to a husband/wife combo, I had my boss and the new owner's wife to contend with and it became an intolerable situation.  After a few months of that, I reached the 'take this job and shove it' stage, walked out, and I've never looked back.  Restarted up our old business. Didn't make as much money but it was low stress, pleasant, and I happily lived out my working career until I was ready to fully retire.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 3, 2017)

When things finally normalize for us, hopefully soon, I'm going to treat myself to something I've wanted for quite a while.











It's called the Ural Gear UP, made in Siberia and will go just about anywhere on road and off.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 3, 2017)

AquaAthena said:


> I have learned in the past never to work anywhere a husband *and *a wife are working. You basically wind up with two bosses and even if only one of them is upset with you the other one will not be on your side either. So, I don't like those odds. Of course, there are exceptions but I haven't personally experienced any.



I was there before they were, so I agree, but I was not part of that decision to sell.  I found the wife more even keeled and generally agreeable.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 3, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 163530
> ...



Cats aren't smart, just arrogant.  Save being the exception.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 3, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > I have learned in the past never to work anywhere a husband *and *a wife are working. You basically wind up with two bosses and even if only one of them is upset with you the other one will not be on your side either. So, I don't like those odds. Of course, there are exceptions but I haven't personally experienced any.
> ...



I worked for awhile for a husband/wife team that ran a small insurance agency and that was great.  No conflicts of any kind.  The only reason I left was that they couldn't pay very much and I couldn't wait for their business to grow so accepted a much better paying job when it became available.  I did recommend as my replacement an older friend who just needed something to do to supplement her social security and that was a wonderful solution for all.  She stayed with them for 15 years before she finally retired.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 3, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Cats do have a good deal of intelligence though but it is cat intelligence which is going to be different from dog intelligence or horse intelligence, etc.  I have watched our cats sit and figure out a solution to a problem and then execute it while a dog would be engaged in trial and error that may or may not result in solution.

Cats and dogs can be very intuitive.  My Siamese once woke me between 2 and 3 in the morning and was so persistent so that I got up and turned on the light.  She almost immediately settled down so we both went back to bed.  The next morning I found the hood up on my car and one of the battery cables disconnected.  Somebody had been trying to steal my battery and was almost certainly frightened off when I turned on the light.  How did the cat know something was up out there?   I have no clue.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 3, 2017)

By the way, we in the USA are to have a super full moon tonight, the visually biggest (by 7% more than the average moon) and brightest (by 16% more than the average moon) of the year.  Most people wouldn't really notice the difference but it should be beautiful for those of us who don't have cloud cover tonight.  Worth going out for a look.

Oddly enough, there will be another super moon on January 2 and the super blue moon (meaning two full moons in a single month) on January 31.

And your trivia lesson for the day:  December's full moon is called the Full Cold Moon, according to the Farmers' Almanac. It is also sometimes called the Moon before Yule. The moon is above the horizon for a long time. It has a high trajectory across the sky because it is opposite a low sun, according to the site.


----------



## SeaGal (Dec 3, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> SeaGal said:
> 
> 
> > On a warm, sunny December day, when the to-do list is too long - the best thing to-do is go fishing.
> ...



Sorry, forgot that part - not an orca, thankfully.  A dolphin - large adult male.  He likes my singing.


----------



## SeaGal (Dec 3, 2017)

Pigs outrank dogs, horses and cats on the IQ scale.  Not sure how that is determined, but dolphins also rank higher than horses, dogs and cats.

Though I did once have a horse who was almost as smart as any dog.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 3, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> Pigs outrank dogs, horses and cats on the IQ scale.  Not sure how that is determined, but dolphins also rank higher than horses, dogs and cats.
> 
> Though I did once have a horse who was almost as smart as any dog.



It's so hard to measure intelligence when it's not even well-defined, but yes, pigs are supposed to be quite bright.


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 3, 2017)

I have owned and loved cats, dogs, and horses and never cared about the superior intelligence factor. Unless I needed an animal for utilitarian purposes, why would I. Fetch!     I do think, in general, dogs are smarter and cats are the most cunning.  My last cat would do exercises with me and sit-up when requested but only if she wanted to. Many other little things as well. 

This article thinks they have proved dogs are smarter:

Research suggests that dogs really are smarter than cats | Daily Mail Online


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 3, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> Pigs outrank dogs, horses and cats on the IQ scale.  Not sure how that is determined, but dolphins also rank higher than horses, dogs and cats.
> 
> Though I did once have a horse who was almost as smart as any dog.


I also had a horse but didn't notice an intellectual superiority. She was a retired thoroughbred racehorse and we would ride with the wind in canyons and on the ridge of mountaintops. I loved her. She loved to run as that is all she ever knew and I wasn't willing to put the right bit in her mouth to cause her to lose that habit. I loved running on her too. Exciting and fun. I could make her lope when needed. She would first rear up on me trying to shake me but she sooned learned I wasn't going anywhere. I just dug in with my thighs and stayed on her back until she went back down and we rode off into the sunset, so-to-speak.


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 3, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > I have learned in the past never to work anywhere a husband *and *a wife are working. You basically wind up with two bosses and even if only one of them is upset with you the other one will not be on your side either. So, I don't like those odds. Of course, there are exceptions but I haven't personally experienced any.
> ...


That doesn't surprise me. Emotional opposites usually attract. *Exceptions*, of course.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 3, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> Pigs outrank dogs, horses and cats on the IQ scale.  Not sure how that is determined, but dolphins also rank higher than horses, dogs and cats.
> 
> Though I did once have a horse who was almost as smart as any dog.



Animals are all different each with his/her own particular inate genius and there are degrees of that within each species just as there are with us humans.  Our last little dog, RIP, was the most intelligent of all the many many animal friends we have had with us.  He was as intuitive as any human and understand at least a 200 word vocabulary.  He could perform many chores and did so with unbridled joy.  I miss him so much even after all these years.

The little mini doxie we are keeping for our friend also has abilities that our own dog did not though she doesn't seem to be as intuitive, is far less trainable, and is much less capable at communications.

The difference is that we humans sometimes envy attributes, gifts, talents, genius in our fellow citizens that we may lack and there are others who probably envy those that we possess.  Animals I think don't concern themselves with such as that though they can be jealous when they perceive they might not share in bounty that something else is getting. 

I do think many dogs, horses, and perhaps others absolutely can and do understand competition and many play to win.


----------



## SeaGal (Dec 3, 2017)

AquaAthena said:


> SeaGal said:
> 
> 
> > Pigs outrank dogs, horses and cats on the IQ scale.  Not sure how that is determined, but dolphins also rank higher than horses, dogs and cats.
> ...



I know exactly what you mean. '_The wind of heaven is that which blows between a horse's ears_.'  ~Arabian Proverb 

I've had a number of very good horses - couple of Tennessee Walkers, a thoroughbred, quarter horses and Arabians.  All had distinct personalities and good qualities.  But my special guy, Sammy, was a Polish Arabian.  He was 10 when I got him from an elderly lady who raised him from a foal in her back yard, and had never ridden him.  Sam thought he was a dog...and the only horse I've ever known who would leave the herd to be with 'his' people.

He loved to kick a ball in his paddock, no joke.  He and I would play soccer - and he would delight in tossing the ball over the fence to scare the other horses.  One day when mr sg was mending fence Sammy snuck up behind him, (yes, this 1000 lb+ horse would sneak up behind people then blow in their ear), took the hammer out of the tool kit, held it in his mouth by the handle and banged on the fence boards.  We had a big plastic barrel with a few pebbles in it, and he would use his nose to push that barrel all around.  We could hear it from inside the house.  I've loved many a horse, but never one like I loved that one.  Precious 'Drinker of the Wind'.

Bedouin legend has it that Allah created the Arabian horse from the south wind, "_I create thee, Oh Arabian. To thy forelock, I bind Victory in battle. On thy back, I set a rich spoil and a Treasure in thy loins. I establish thee as one of the Glories of the Earth... I give thee flight without wings."
_


----------



## SeaGal (Dec 3, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> SeaGal said:
> 
> 
> > Pigs outrank dogs, horses and cats on the IQ scale.  Not sure how that is determined, but dolphins also rank higher than horses, dogs and cats.
> ...



It is awfully hard to lose a beloved animal friend.  They just don't live as long as we wished they could.  We've been fortunate to have many good animal friends over the years, and we were sad to see them go.  But there were two dogs and one horse that I still miss even today - in fact, my eyes are leaking a little as I read your post and type mine.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 3, 2017)

I have had some Gallus gallus domesticus more intelligent than some adult humans that I have worked with and worked for me...


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 3, 2017)

Yesterday we went yard saleing, psudo retail therapy for the wife.  The last place we stopped the lady was starting to put things away, well to make a long story short she had a somewhat water damaged old solid wood dresser made out of maple with a maple veneer (much of which was peeling off).  Basically been sanding it and scraping the old veneer off.  At some point someone had painted it black and added brass "Asian" drawer pulls.
It has a burn label in one of the drawers, Northern Furniture Company made in Sheboygan, Wisconsin sometime between 1901 and 1949 oh and we paid $20 for it.  
She also gave me her grandfather's WWII Navy white sea bag.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 4, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.
Drifter for resolution of difficult work situation,_

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, Esthermoon, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

_The super moon is positively gorgeous tonight._


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 4, 2017)

Wow, slow day in the Coffee Shop today.  Like crickets in here.   I do hope that's because everybody is happily busy.  I sure have been.

Was just looking at Accuweather's white Christmas historical probability report for this year and was surprised at how many of us have at least some kind of chance:


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 4, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Wow, slow day in the Coffee Shop today.  Like crickets in here.   I do hope that's because everybody is happily busy.  I sure have been.
> 
> Was just looking at Accuweather's white Christmas historical probability report for this year and was surprised at how many of us have at least some kind of chance:



I gave my two weeks notice. Now I will start looking for a new job. I hope I find a better work environment.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 4, 2017)

drifter said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, slow day in the Coffee Shop today.  Like crickets in here.   I do hope that's because everybody is happily busy.  I sure have been.
> ...



You are fourteen days closer to opportunity.  I have been waiting five weeks to be able to show up to work.  Should be soon.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 4, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



That has to be so frustrating but yes, hopefully soon.  And I will hope that it is worth the wait.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 4, 2017)

drifter said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, slow day in the Coffee Shop today.  Like crickets in here.   I do hope that's because everybody is happily busy.  I sure have been.
> ...



Good for you.  Dreading each day is no way to live.  And we will be pulling for you to find a job that you look forward to each day.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 4, 2017)

Well, I appreciate both of you. I still have to be there for 2 weeks, and I am just praying God will unfold the right job environment for me.

Thanks for all the support I have been really stressed out for MONTHS!


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 4, 2017)

drifter said:


> Well, I appreciate both of you. I still have to be there for 2 weeks, and I am just praying God will unfold the right job environment for me.
> 
> Thanks for all the support I have been really stressed out for MONTHS!



So...talk with us sooner next time.  Seems like God provides more stress and less patience than I could use most of the time.  I try to keep my eye on finding a couple of things that were good in each day and thanking Him for it.  Those things however small do add up.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 4, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I appreciate both of you. I still have to be there for 2 weeks, and I am just praying God will unfold the right job environment for me.
> ...



Group Hug


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 5, 2017)

Good Tuesday morning!  I am almost done with my Christmas shopping.  I just have to pick up a couple of gift certificates and maybe some wrapping paper.  I have to check on my supply of wrapping paper to make sure I have enough!


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 5, 2017)

The Advent season marches on and we are less than three weeks from Christmas.  The houses around here are flowing with lights and inflatable Santas and snowmen.  The flow starts up around 5:00 pm as it is pitch black by that early hour.  If Daisy the Mutt and I haven't wrapped up our daily activities by 3:30, we don't enjoy enough daylight to get outside.

This Sunday, by way of a Christmas gift, I'm taking Mom and my brother and his wife to tour the Stan Hywet Hall and Gardens.  The mansion was built by John Seinerlimg who founded Firestone Tire in Akron.  It is a magnificent Tudor mansion that is lavishly decorated for the Yuletide.


Redirect Notice

Redirect Notice

Redirect Notice

The tour begins at 5:00 so watching my beloved Steelers will be by the magic of the DVR.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 5, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> The Advent season marches on and we are less than three weeks from Christmas.  The houses around here are flowing with lights and inflatable Santas and snowmen.  The flow starts up around 5:00 pm as it is pitch black by that early hour.  If Daisy the Mutt and I haven't wrapped up our daily activities by 3:30, we don't enjoy enough daylight to get outside.
> 
> This Sunday, by way of a Christmas gift, I'm taking Mom and my brother and his wife to tour the Stan Hywet Hall and Gardens.  The mansion was built by John Seinerlimg who founded Firestone Tire in Akron.  It is a magnificent Tudor mansion that is lavishly decorated for the Yuletide.
> 
> ...


 
Oh my Nosmo.  How elegantly gorgeous.  Thank you for sharing.  I am posting the specific photos you linked and there are a lot more at the site itself.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 5, 2017)

Have you guys been watching the Great Christmas Light Fight on ABC, 8 to 10 pacific and eastern on Monday nights?  The 2017 first and second episodes were aired last night and 3 and 4 will be aired December 11.  People enter their displays for consideration in the competition and, if accepted, compete against three other competitors. The winners of the competition in each episode get a trophy and $50k, but the light displays are absolutely incredible and no doubt take weeks to set up.  I'm sure television doesn't really do them justice.  Some are gorgeous and stunningly beautiful and some strike me as sort of "Christmas Vacation" kind of messy and gawdy.

From last year's competition:


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 5, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Good Tuesday morning!  I am almost done with my Christmas shopping.  I just have to pick up a couple of gift certificates and maybe some wrapping paper.  I have to check on my supply of wrapping paper to make sure I have enough!



I only have one present to buy now, and that is for my sister, who is the only family I have left.. I looked for a single sheet of Christmas paper but could not find one so I had to buy a roll. Now my sister will get the same Christmas paper for the next five years.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 5, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Have you guys been watching the Great Christmas Light Fight on ABC, 8 to 10 pacific and eastern on Monday nights.  The 2017 first and second episodes were aired last night and 3 and 4 will be aired December 11.  People enter their displays for consideration in the competition and, if accepted, compete against three other competitors. The winners of the competition in each episode get a trophy and $50k, but the light displays are absolutely incredible and no doubt take weeks to set up.  I'm sure television doesn't really do them justice.  Some are gorgeous and stunningly beautiful and some strike me as sort of "Christmas Vacation" kind of messy and gawdy.
> 
> From last year's competition:


I visited my Brooklyn friend once for Christmas.  Of course I wanted to see Rockefeller Centerand its Christmas tree.  Directly across from that tree stands Saks Fifth Avenue and the most ostentatious Christmas window displays on the planet.

But what I did not know about was the tradition in the Brooklyn neighborhood of Dyker Heights.  The folks in this well to do neighborhood hire bespoke Christmas house decorating companies to do up their homes for the holidays.  Traffic backs up along the streets.  Crowds of holiday gawkers prowl the sidewalks.  Street vendors offering hot chocolate and coffee and dirty water hot dogs take positions at the intersections.

We drove at a snail's pace wondering at the extent of the lights and animations and amplified music streaming from House after house.  There were, at some homes, little yard signs instructing motorists to tune their AM car radios to certain frequencies or enjoy the choreographed light and music shows.  Tens of thousands of dollars are spent on each of these houses!

Meanwhile, here at the Crotch of the Tri-State area, a few icicle light strands and ground mounted flood lights do the job very nicely.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 5, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > The Advent season marches on and we are less than three weeks from Christmas.  The houses around here are flowing with lights and inflatable Santas and snowmen.  The flow starts up around 5:00 pm as it is pitch black by that early hour.  If Daisy the Mutt and I haven't wrapped up our daily activities by 3:30, we don't enjoy enough daylight to get outside.
> ...


I've been to Stan Hywet before, but not at Christmas.  There is a ballroom in which the Siberling's entertained three or four hundred of their closest friends.  That alone is impressive enough, but the engineer in me found the antichamber to the ballroom more fascinating.  The antichamber, where the hosts greeted their guests, is a round room about twenty feet in diameter.  The ceiling there is a domed plaster ornate affair.  The antichamber, it is said, is so acoustically perfect that a forty piece orchestra can be playing full tilt, yet in the antichamber, conversations could be held at a whisper.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 5, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Good Tuesday morning!  I am almost done with my Christmas shopping.  I just have to pick up a couple of gift certificates and maybe some wrapping paper.  I have to check on my supply of wrapping paper to make sure I have enough!
> ...



Since our family has cut back on gift giving--one per person or household now instead of lots and lots--we haven't bought any Christmas wrap in years.  So yeah, our packages have a familiarity about them.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 5, 2017)

Blast and damn, my phone line has a problem of extreme crackling on the phone, and my internet keeps dropping out. What is worse there are very few telephone boxes working anymore because most people have mobile phones. So I am going to have a problem ringing up to report the fault.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 5, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Have you guys been watching the Great Christmas Light Fight on ABC, 8 to 10 pacific and eastern on Monday nights.  The 2017 first and second episodes were aired last night and 3 and 4 will be aired December 11.  People enter their displays for consideration in the competition and, if accepted, compete against three other competitors. The winners of the competition in each episode get a trophy and $50k, but the light displays are absolutely incredible and no doubt take weeks to set up.  I'm sure television doesn't really do them justice.  Some are gorgeous and stunningly beautiful and some strike me as sort of "Christmas Vacation" kind of messy and gawdy.
> ...



There are some neighborhoods that go all out with Christmas displays here in Albuquerque and those fairly close to down town/Old Town are usually included in the city sponsored "Candelaria tours" on Christmas Eve--most regular routes aren't running and you buy tickets to ride on city busses to see all of it.  The ultimate go to place for candelaria (farolito) displays is of course the Old Town Plaza.  And they are the real deal too--paper bags weighted with sand and a real candle flickering inside.  Absolutely gorgeous.







And the ultimate go to place is the "River of Lights" display in the Albuquerque Botanical Gardens next to our amazing Rio Grande Zoo.  Millions of lights and listed as among the 15 most spectacular displays in the nation.  Requires a pretty long walk through but is worth it and, like the candelaria displays, pictures really don't capture what it is really like to be there.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 5, 2017)

Finally got our Christmas tree up a few days ago.






Even hung a wreath on the door.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 5, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Blast and damn, my phone line has a problem of extreme crackling on the phone, and my internet keeps dropping out. What is worse there are very few telephone boxes working anymore because most people have mobile phones. So I am going to have a problem ringing up to report the fault.



Can you borrow a neighbor's phone?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 5, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Finally got our Christmas tree up a few days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I doubt we'l put one up this year but we might.  We have one with lights already on it that we pull out of the box and fluff out.  We will put a wreath on the door and might put the lights around the garage door and the MERRY CHRISTMAS in big magnetic letters on the door.


----------



## yiostheoy (Dec 5, 2017)

The local news reported that a lot of Xmas trees have bugs in them -- mites, aphids, and praying mantists being the worst.

The mites will bite you.

The aphids will eat your indoor plants.

The praying mantists will invate your home in the hundreds.  They eat other bugs which makes them good.  But hundreds ??


----------



## yiostheoy (Dec 5, 2017)

Montrovant said:


>


It's nice to have crickets in your back yard because them make nice sounds at sundown.


----------



## Kat (Dec 5, 2017)

ewww


----------



## yiostheoy (Dec 5, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Good Tuesday morning!  I am almost done with my Christmas shopping.  I just have to pick up a couple of gift certificates and maybe some wrapping paper.  I have to check on my supply of wrapping paper to make sure I have enough!
> ...


I am buying restaurant cards for everybody.


----------



## Kat (Dec 5, 2017)

Have tree frogs here. Tiny tiny little bitty tree frogs, and they have the loudest mouths!


----------



## yiostheoy (Dec 5, 2017)

Kat said:


> ewww


Not all bugs are bad.

Crickets are some of the nicer bugs.


----------



## Kat (Dec 5, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




For me too???


----------



## yiostheoy (Dec 5, 2017)

Kat said:


> Have tree frogs here. Tiny tiny little bitty tree frogs, and they have the loudest mouths!


Froggies are nice too at sundown.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 5, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I like chicks in the backyard too.


----------



## Kat (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 5, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Finally got our Christmas tree up a few days ago.
> ...



Just be careful if you get a live tree!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 5, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > The Advent season marches on and we are less than three weeks from Christmas.  The houses around here are flowing with lights and inflatable Santas and snowmen.  The flow starts up around 5:00 pm as it is pitch black by that early hour.  If Daisy the Mutt and I haven't wrapped up our daily activities by 3:30, we don't enjoy enough daylight to get outside.
> ...



Imagine having to set all of that out and then put it all away again??  Too much work if you ask me.  Looks beautiful if someone else is doing it though!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 5, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Finally got our Christmas tree up a few days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now that is my kind of tree!  Already lit up and everything!  Just pull it out of a box and plug it in.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 5, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


We haven't used a live tree in decades.


----------



## ricechickie (Dec 5, 2017)

I love the look and smell of a real tree, but hate the guilt of cutting it down and throwing it away for a couple week’s decoration.

If I ever put up a real tree again, I’ll make it a potted tree that can be replanted.  But right now I don’t have any room to plant trees in my yard.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 5, 2017)

I just want a tree that is easy to set up.  I am sick of struggling with the lights.  I have a tree in a box upstairs but I still haven't brought it out.  I am going to wait until like a week before Christmas.  I am going to look for a prelit tree for next year.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 5, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> I love the look and smell of a real tree, but hate the guilt of cutting it down and throwing it away for a couple week’s decoration.
> 
> If I ever put up a real tree again, I’ll make it a potted tree that can be replanted.  But right now I don’t have any room to plant trees in my yard.



I love the smell of the real trees.  They are very pretty and I love them, but they are too much of a PITA.  Picking out the right one, getting it home, setting it up, lighting it, watering it, having to clean up the pine needles (which you still find hidden around the house 6 months later) and then finally having to get rid of it.  I just don't have a lot of time for all of that right now!


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 5, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Nature is too damned noisy.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 5, 2017)

I could lose power at any moment because it is SO windy outside!  Wind blown rain, but it is really pretty warm, especially considering it is December!  It is 58 degrees right now, and that is really unusual.  We must be in an El Nino season or something.  It's been unusually warm so far this year.  I've noticed that the birds nests are closer to the ground, and that means no snow!  Or so I've been told.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 5, 2017)

Kat said:


>



He looks so wise.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 5, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I could lose power at any moment because it is SO windy outside!  Wind blown rain, but it is really pretty warm, especially considering it is December!  It is 58 degrees right now, and that is really unusual.  We must be in an El Nino season or something.  It's been unusually warm so far this year.  I've noticed that the birds nests are closer to the ground, and that means no snow!  Or so I've been told.



I have a 6' snowman that lights up and we had it out two years ago.  It blew over many times and the lights were damaged.  Last year I had pneumonia and did nothing with it.  This year I zip tied it together and tied it down with wire to a piece of plywood.  Placed pavers on the plywood.  That snowman is holding up great to the howling winds today.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 5, 2017)

My future boss says I now have a postal employee ID number as of today.  No email to me directly from the main office, but it sounds like I will get one Wednesday.

So a few minutes ago I get a rejection letter from the post office....

















It was for a different job in a different office from JULY....gee,I didn't get that one?   
I admit it, my heart stopped for twenty seconds.


----------



## Kat (Dec 5, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> My future boss says I now have a postal employee ID number as of today.  No email to me directly from the main office, but it sounds like I will get one Wednesday.
> 
> So a few minutes ago I get a rejection letter from the post office....
> 
> ...




Quit that. My heart stopped a sec!


----------



## Kat (Dec 5, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Not too wise. We have a screened in area we had put in a few months ago when we moved in, and they get in there..they are so fast you can't catch them, and then they can't figure out how to get out.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 5, 2017)

Kat said:


> Quit that. My heart stopped a sec!





Thank goodness I read fast or I'd be dead.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 5, 2017)

Kat said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



Maybe there is some kind of humane trap you could use to catch them and gather them up and put them back outside?


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 5, 2017)

I get to learn 12 postal routes with a total of 300 streets, roads and subsets of those.  I am thinking first grade flashcards.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 5, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Maybe there is some kind of humane trap you could use to catch them and gather them up and put them back outside?



No, I think you just have to ride out a plague.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 5, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe there is some kind of humane trap you could use to catch them and gather them up and put them back outside?
> ...



There are humane mouse traps, why not humane frog traps?  I don't think I've ever had a frog in my house, TBH.  Spiders, yes.  Ants, yes.  Other kinds of bugs, yes.  We did have a raccoon get trapped in the breezeway of my old house one day.  We had to call animal control to come and get him out.  He was a good sized one too.  I wouldn't have messed with him.  No way!  Lol!


----------



## Kat (Dec 5, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...




I don't know. They are too tiny to have them trapped on a sticky surface. Might pull their teeny legs off. I would DIE!!


----------



## Kat (Dec 5, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> I get to learn 12 postal routes with a total of 300 streets, roads and subsets of those.  I am thinking first grade flashcards.




Sounds like you have gotten a really good job!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 5, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I live with a career insurance adjuster who has worked too many Christmas fires in his lifetime.  So no live trees for us.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 6, 2017)

Kat said:


>



They are actually pretty adorable, but I agree they can be really loud.  Sort of like our cicadas up on the mountain.  Teensy and harmless little bugs they are, but if one gets in the house and gets wound it, it can make you jump three feet in the air.  They are also LOUD.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 6, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.
Drifter for resolution of difficult work situation,_

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, Esthermoon, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

_Winter is approaching.  We feel it in the crisp morning air and the softened edges on the clouds_.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 6, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Blast and damn, my phone line has a problem of extreme crackling on the phone, and my internet keeps dropping out. What is worse there are very few telephone boxes working anymore because most people have mobile phones. So I am going to have a problem ringing up to report the fault.
> ...



Last time my phone went wrong I used the downstairs neighbours phone to report it, but she has moved out and I don't want to talk to the new neighbour because he stays up all night and wakes me up. My modem took five minutes to connect to the internet today. But its working now.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 6, 2017)

Y


ChrisL said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


You could get a grass snake, they swallow baby frogs alive.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 6, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Y
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> ...



I said humane.    Obviously Kat is not the kind of person who would want to kill the frogs.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 6, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Y
> ...



Snakes have got to eat. They catch baby frogs in the wild.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 6, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Yes, and there is a difference between them catching them out in the wild and a person using one as a trap.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 6, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



We had to have Comcast out this weekend because we have our TV cable, phone, and high speed internet bundled with them and our TV and internet were both on the fritz. Called late Saturday and the tech was here Sunday morning--determined the problem was the cable linkage that came to the house and called in a service crew that was on the job within a couple of hours and fixed the problem.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 6, 2017)

I solved the frog issue, get thim a pig for a girl friend and put him on TV.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 6, 2017)

I don't think any of us would be cruel to any critter.  But we taught our little dog to be selective in running off the noisy and pesky crows that tried to raid our feeders and bullied everybody while leaving the other birds alone.  The mourning doves were also unafraid of the jays and would run them off when they got out of hand.  (The jays were real bullies too.)  And we cautioned our guests not to harm the king snakes on our property as they pretty well ensured we would not have rattlers.  And I can understand GW declaring war on the destructive squirrels on his property.  Nobody loves wildlife more than me.

The king snakes would startle a person and the desert king snake can look very much like a rattlesnake to the untrained eye:


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 6, 2017)

I try to realize that the world doesn't belong to us.  It belongs to the animals who inhabit the planet as well, and that we need to live together and share the world with them.  I am not a PETA nutjob though.  I realize the benefits of hunting for population control since we humans have encroached upon the territory of other natural predators and many of these prey animals will overpopulate and die of starvation.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 6, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> My future boss says I now have a postal employee ID number as of today.  No email to me directly from the main office, but it sounds like I will get one Wednesday.
> 
> So a few minutes ago I get a rejection letter from the post office....
> 
> ...



OMG.  I was ready to cry.  Don't DO that to us!


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 6, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> OMG.  I was ready to cry.  Don't DO that to us!



...and your getting the general feeling I had last night.  As a follow up, I got a message from my new boss this morning wanting me to come in today and work.  Higher ups told her no, I had to get through orientation first.  No email on when that starts yet.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 6, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I try to realize that the world doesn't belong to us.  It belongs to the animals who inhabit the planet as well, and that we need to live together and share the world with them.  I am not a PETA nutjob though.  I realize the benefits of hunting for population control since we humans have encroached upon the territory of other natural predators and many of these prey animals will overpopulate and die of starvation.



I agree.  You won't find a stronger environmentalist or anybody who loves and thrills to wildlife more than me.  I am one of those mushy types who can't hunt with a gun though I am a good shot--I use a camera.  I used to love to fish and was better at it than most, but I got to the point that I felt sorry for the fish pulled from the water. And I felt badly about pushing that sharp hook through live bait, even a lowly worm.  So I quit fishing.  I'll let others be the tough hearted ones and I will just appreciate

And yet if I could not buy meat and fish at the grocery store, I could easily shoot wild or domestic game and fish for it without conscience or regret.  And I am not at all naive about how the meat and fish got to the grocery store either.  I'm just grateful I didn't have to do what has to be done in order for it to be there.

I think we humans are creatures of the Earth too, and we are the only creatures with the capacity to look out for the welfare of all the other species or even know about or care what happens to that we have never seen.  We can use our superior intellect and abilities for good or bad.  But we are not evil if we do what is best for ourselves as well as for the others.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 6, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I try to realize that the world doesn't belong to us.  It belongs to the animals who inhabit the planet as well, and that we need to live together and share the world with them.  I am not a PETA nutjob though.  I realize the benefits of hunting for population control since we humans have encroached upon the territory of other natural predators and many of these prey animals will overpopulate and die of starvation.
> ...



We have a license to "subdue the Earth".


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 6, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I try to realize that the world doesn't belong to us.  It belongs to the animals who inhabit the planet as well, and that we need to live together and share the world with them.  I am not a PETA nutjob though.  I realize the benefits of hunting for population control since we humans have encroached upon the territory of other natural predators and many of these prey animals will overpopulate and die of starvation.
> ...


What a great post, FF. And one in which I am fully in agreement. Thanks for aptly putting my own feelings into words. 

I'm readying myself for work and what a grand season it is.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 6, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I try to realize that the world doesn't belong to us.  It belongs to the animals who inhabit the planet as well, and that we need to live together and share the world with them.  I am not a PETA nutjob though.  I realize the benefits of hunting for population control since we humans have encroached upon the territory of other natural predators and many of these prey animals will overpopulate and die of starvation.
> ...



Too often, we use our abilities for bad though.  Much too often.  The way some people treat animals is terrible and totally uncalled for.  I find it very upsetting, and I am especially upset about it this morning because I came across a video that someone posted here of a baby elephant being lit on fire.  I can't get that image out of my mind and I am literally crying about it.  What kind of an awful creature would do such a thing to an innocent baby elephant or to any living creature for that matter?  If there is evil in the world, it is people.  WE are evil.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 6, 2017)

I couldn't even watch that video.  I clicked on it, and then I got out of that ASAP, but that image of the fear and terror in that baby elephant's face and screams will stay with me forever now.  Some days, I HATE people.  I really do.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 6, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



No we aren't evil. I have witnessed too much capacity of the human creature to be selfless, noble, caring, brave, loving, tender etc.  But there are evil people among us.  Just as there is a dog or cat or rogue wild thing that has to be put down now and then because it is vicious or dangerous, there are humans that are too cruel, vicious, hateful, savage to deserve to live among us or anywhere for that matter.

But I am with you that cruelty of all kinds,  most especially to animals, will bring me to white hot anger more quickly than pretty much anything else.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 6, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



You see less and less of good people and more and more of the bad every day.  It is quite discouraging and doesn't give me much confidence in humanity, that is for sure.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 6, 2017)

It is so discouraging to know people and what motivates them and their weird kinks and their inability to keep their hands to themselves and their obsession with other people's body parts and their cruelty to creatures that they deem as "below" them, and to top it off, the arrogance and the self righteousness.  I find it all very depressing and discouraging.  Me, me, me, mine, mine, mine is what is REALLY important to most people it seems.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 6, 2017)

My apologies for going on and ranting.  I probably just need another self imposed forum break and news break.  All of the stuff that is going on is really starting to aggravate me.  I'm feeling overwhelmed with everything and I'm a little bit overly emotional like some women tend to be at a certain time of the month!  I need a break from life!  Lol!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 6, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I accept that is your perspective, but I am too involved with people who are actively working to combat animal cruelty to believe that most are bad.  Our niece in Amarillo works as a volunteer to investigate and deal with large animal abuse and the organization she volunteers for is doing wonderful work.  There are a whole bunch more people who care about that than those who do it.  When I see all the wonderful animal rescue organizations and the thousands of people who adopt or foster lost, abused, neglected animals, it warms the heart.

The Humane Society and other animal rescue organizations around here get a sizable chunk of our charitable contributions.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 6, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I don't deny that there are some good people, but it seems like lately there is more bad than good going around.  A lot of people are so selfish.  

I watch some shows about animal rescue places on Animal Planet.  They are great, but again it shows you the "bad" side of humans too, how badly they will treat their own pets!    If there weren't so many bad things happening, there would be no need for such organizations.  Unfortunately, the world is cold hard and cruel for the most part.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 6, 2017)

I'm making chili for Game Night this Friday evening.  I ordered the two 'secret ingredients' online and they arrived yesterday.  At Giant Eagle last night I bought two big onions and two cans of tomato purée.  I got a half pound of New York sharp cheddar to shred for the top of the chili bowls before they go under the broiler for the final alchemy.  As soon as I'm sufficiently motivated, I'll go out to the butcher shop and buy two pounds of coarse ground beef and a two pound chuck roast to cube into stew meat. 

While at the butcher I intend to buy the prime rib roast for our Christmas Eve feast.  But Nosmo, today is only December 6th!  Christmas Eve is still more than two weeks away!  Right!  I'll take that roast, mop it off with paper towels, fold a paper towel and place it on a dinner plate.  Then the naked roast sits on that plate in my Fridgeaire.  Every day a fresh folded paper towel goes under the unwrapped roast.  Days, weeks go buy and the roast begins to look like an old maroon pocketbook at the bottom of a bus depot lost and found box.  Darker, uglier than an unembalmed piece of meat should look until the juices are concentrated within.

It sounds like blasphemy.  Subjecting a $65.00 hunk of prime rib to dry aging in a refrigerator.  But after the torture and in the capable hands of my brother and his skills as a gourmand, the result is amazing!

Meanwhile, let's get started on that pot of chili!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 6, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> My apologies for going on and ranting.  I probably just need another self imposed forum break and news break.  All of the stuff that is going on is really starting to aggravate me.  I'm feeling overwhelmed with everything and I'm a little bit overly emotional like some women tend to be at a certain time of the month!  I need a break from life!  Lol!



I hear that.  When we get too much exposure to negativity, it absolutely affects us.  I am maybe more susceptible than most.  But I have found just walking away from it and letting my head clear for awhile tends to restore perspective.

For instance, when it gets so very ugly, hateful, and/or stupid out there on the other forums, I just have to spend some time here in the Coffee Shop to understand again that everybody at USMB isn't a fool, idiot, numbnut, or a-hole. 

I watch television and find myself thinking our country is hopeless and beyond redemption and feel pretty much defeated.  But then I read or listen to somebody with a clearer perspective and that sets things upright for me again.

Working with the humane and rescue associations keeps me appreciating that there are so many more good people in the world than those who make such organizations necessary.  I rail against incompetent, useless, even hateful parents who make their children's lives a living hell.  And my mood can be very bitter about that.   But you can't spend a day with the kids at the Rivers of Mercy Orphanage/Children's Home (Juarez Mexico) without feeling warm hearted and even exhilarated that so many are willing to give of themselves and/or their resources to help those kids feel loved, cared for, cherished, and happy.  And they are.

I suppose there will always be evil in the world.  But I hang on to the hope that good will ultimately prevail.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 6, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I couldn't even watch that video.  I clicked on it, and then I got out of that ASAP, but that image of the fear and terror in that baby elephant's face and screams will stay with me forever now.  Some days, I HATE people.  I really do.



Well can you move that hate to a Monday?


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 6, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > My apologies for going on and ranting.  I probably just need another self imposed forum break and news break.  All of the stuff that is going on is really starting to aggravate me.  I'm feeling overwhelmed with everything and I'm a little bit overly emotional like some women tend to be at a certain time of the month!  I need a break from life!  Lol!
> ...



Which is why I humanely put down certain posters out on the board.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 6, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



And I don't bother.  I decided life is much more pleasant if I don't feed the trolls, argue with idiots, or engage in other exercises of futility.

And it was hard to do, but I have learned not to take it personally if people disagree with me or hold points of view I can't support or choose lifestyles that I wouldn't choose.  That helped a whole bunch to remove a LOT of negativity from my personal experience.

Like Chris, I get white hot boiling mad at some of the hateful, reprehensible, unconscionable things that people wish on, say about, say to, and do to other people and the creatures we share the Earth with.  But there are so very many who don't do that to give me hope.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 6, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> And I don't bother.  I decided life is much more pleasant if I don't feed the trolls, argue with idiots, or engage in other exercises of futility.
> 
> And it was hard to do, but I have learned not to take it personally if people disagree with me or hold points of view I can't support or choose lifestyles that I wouldn't choose.  That helped a whole bunch to remove a LOT of negativity from my personal experience.
> 
> Like Chris, I get white hot boiling mad at some of the hateful, reprehensible, unconscionable things that people do to other people.  But there are so very many who don't do that to give me hope.



I look at it like the second amendment.  If some of us don't carry on occasion, we became a gun-free zone ripe for bad guys.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 6, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I couldn't even watch that video.  I clicked on it, and then I got out of that ASAP, but that image of the fear and terror in that baby elephant's face and screams will stay with me forever now.  Some days, I HATE people.  I really do.



I can't watch things like that either.  And I share your feelings when I inadvertently am hit in the face with it.  It tears me apart to see anybody or any thing needlessly or cruelly suffering.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 6, 2017)

Archangel Michael...note sword.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 6, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And I don't bother.  I decided life is much more pleasant if I don't feed the trolls, argue with idiots, or engage in other exercises of futility.
> ...


 
Ability to defend and protect ourselves from the inevitable bad guys is necessary and important, yes.  But that is a somewhat different thing than overcoming evil with good.  And I therefore hope that there is far more goodness in the world than there is evil.  I rather think it is necessary for us to believe that there is in order to be fully sane.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 6, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ability to defend and protect ourselves from the inevitable bad guys is necessary and important, yes.  But that is a somewhat different thing than overcoming evil with good.  And I therefore hope that there is far more goodness in the world than there is evil.



Lester Holt says there is.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 6, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ability to defend and protect ourselves from the inevitable bad guys is necessary and important, yes.  But that is a somewhat different thing than overcoming evil with good.  And I therefore hope that there is far more goodness in the world than there is evil.
> ...



(cough)  We better let that one drop as it is a wee bit too close to the line for the Coffee Shop.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 6, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I was just citing a source that there is more good than evil in the world.  It is in a NBC promo.  Not like I said it was Matt Lauer...


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 6, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> It is so discouraging to know people and what motivates them and their weird kinks and their inability to keep their hands to themselves and their obsession with other people's body parts and their cruelty to creatures that they deem as "below" them, and to top it off, the arrogance and the self righteousness.  *I find it all very depressing and discouraging.*  Me, me, me, mine, mine, mine is what is REALLY important to most people it seems.



Me too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 6, 2017)

Sigh.  I guess it was inevitable at some point. . .


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 6, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sigh.  I guess it was inevitable at some point. . .



On the bright side, someone found a use for those things.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 6, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Where in the world is . . . Matt Lauer?


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 6, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Check with Al Roker.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 6, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Do you remember that segment on the Today Show?  Where in The World Is Matt Lauer?  That was a good segment.  Too bad these guys are willing to throw everything away for something SO stupid and worthless.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 6, 2017)

I've felt overwhelmed with all the office drama. Also, sometimes the world news gets to me as well. I liked my actual job just not the social environment. That said I heard some really messed up stories in trying to help people as part of my job. DEPRESSING!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 6, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> I'm making chili for Game Night this Friday evening.  I ordered the two 'secret ingredients' online and they arrived yesterday.  At Giant Eagle last night I bought two big onions and two cans of tomato purée.  I got a half pound of New York sharp cheddar to shred for the top of the chili bowls before they go under the broiler for the final alchemy.  As soon as I'm sufficiently motivated, I'll go out to the butcher shop and buy two pounds of coarse ground beef and a two pound chuck roast to cube into stew meat.
> 
> While at the butcher I intend to buy the prime rib roast for our Christmas Eve feast.  But Nosmo, today is only December 6th!  Christmas Eve is still more than two weeks away!  Right!  I'll take that roast, mop it off with paper towels, fold a paper towel and place it on a dinner plate.  Then the naked roast sits on that plate in my Fridgeaire.  Every day a fresh folded paper towel goes under the unwrapped roast.  Days, weeks go buy and the roast begins to look like an old maroon pocketbook at the bottom of a bus depot lost and found box.  Darker, uglier than an unembalmed piece of meat should look until the juices are concentrated within.
> 
> ...



I've heard of people doing that.  How can you do that without the meat spoiling?


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 6, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > I'm making chili for Game Night this Friday evening.  I ordered the two 'secret ingredients' online and they arrived yesterday.  At Giant Eagle last night I bought two big onions and two cans of tomato purée.  I got a half pound of New York sharp cheddar to shred for the top of the chili bowls before they go under the broiler for the final alchemy.  As soon as I'm sufficiently motivated, I'll go out to the butcher shop and buy two pounds of coarse ground beef and a two pound chuck roast to cube into stew meat.
> ...


Keep it dry, in the fridge and uncovered.  Works like a charm!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 7, 2017)

drifter said:


> I've felt overwhelmed with all the office drama. Also, sometimes the world news gets to me as well. I liked my actual job just not the social environment. That said I heard some really messed up stories in trying to help people as part of my job. DEPRESSING!



I hear that too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 7, 2017)

Thinking tonight of all the folks in southern California dealing with and in the wake of the terrible fires.

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter in difficult transition,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, Esthermoon, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

_Some of us need the storm.  And some of us need the clearing of the storm.  Both happen sooner or later_.


----------



## yiostheoy (Dec 7, 2017)

Revenge is a dish best served cold.

I don't usually go for revenge.

But occasionally it is unavoidable and irresistible.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 7, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Do you remember that segment on the Today Show?  Where in The World Is Matt Lauer?  That was a good segment.  Too bad these guys are willing to throw everything away for something SO stupid and worthless.



Yes, and Al went with him sometimes, which is why I said ask Al.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 7, 2017)

Snow flurries......  There are times I miss El Paso.........


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 7, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Snow flurries......  There are times I miss El Paso.........



I've got my fingers crossed for snow this weekend, although I won't be with the little one to see it if it comes.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 7, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Snow flurries......  There are times I miss El Paso.........
> ...


The mountains have partially cleared and yes, there is snow on the mountains.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 7, 2017)

Update on my homeless veteran.

There was no trial for the two thugs who beat him. Both of them were on parole so the judge sent them back to Lumberton Correctional Center near Fayetteville. The vet spent 8 days in a local hospital and when he was released a friend of mine went with me and we took the guy to the VA hospital in Salisbury. After they checked him out and reviewed his history then sent him to Winston-Salem Regional for tests and evaluation. Today they sent him to a long term rehab center in Virginia. When he gets out a neighbor and his wife have fixed him a room in a big tool shed and it is a nice warm place with a bed, frig, microwave and a heater. Hopefully he will get back on his feet, get a job and resume his life. I gave up my job of greeting troops at the airport USO when they depart or return home from the war zones. I plan to volunteer at the VA transporting vets to their appointments and back. I did that a few years ago here in Charlotte so I will go to the Fort Worth Med Center in a couple weeks until mid March. I will be getting progress reports on my homeless vet via E-mail. Glad that is over.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 7, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Evil exists but goodness is stronger.  I truly do believe that.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 7, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Update on my homeless veteran.
> 
> There was no trial for the two thugs who beat him. Both of them were on parole so the judge sent them back to Lumberton Correctional Center near Fayetteville. The vet spent 8 days in a local hospital and when he was released a friend of mine went with me and we took the guy to the VA hospital in Salisbury. After they checked him out and reviewed his history then sent him to Winston-Salem Regional for tests and evaluation. Today they sent him to a long term rehab center in Virginia. When he gets out a neighbor and his wife have fixed him a room in a big tool shed and it is a nice warm place with a bed, frig, microwave and a heater. Hopefully he will get back on his feet, get a job and resume his life. I gave up my job of greeting troops at the airport USO when they depart or return home from the war zones. I plan to volunteer at the VA transporting vets to their appointments and back. I did that a few years ago here in Charlotte so I will go to the Fort Worth Med Center in a couple weeks until mid March. I will be getting progress reports on my homeless vet via E-mail. Glad that is over.





You did a very good thing Hoss.  I worked with many vets in my former life.  Some of the younger guys did 4 and 5 tours in Iraq or Afghanistan. 

The crap some of those guys went through.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 7, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Snow flurries......  There are times I miss El Paso.........



LOL yes.  We were headed out to Corrales for our weekly 42 game today and almost had to cancel due to snow--probably 7 flakes at least.  Definitely some accumulation on the mountain.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 7, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Update on my homeless veteran.
> 
> There was no trial for the two thugs who beat him. Both of them were on parole so the judge sent them back to Lumberton Correctional Center near Fayetteville. The vet spent 8 days in a local hospital and when he was released a friend of mine went with me and we took the guy to the VA hospital in Salisbury. After they checked him out and reviewed his history then sent him to Winston-Salem Regional for tests and evaluation. Today they sent him to a long term rehab center in Virginia. When he gets out a neighbor and his wife have fixed him a room in a big tool shed and it is a nice warm place with a bed, frig, microwave and a heater. Hopefully he will get back on his feet, get a job and resume his life. I gave up my job of greeting troops at the airport USO when they depart or return home from the war zones. I plan to volunteer at the VA transporting vets to their appointments and back. I did that a few years ago here in Charlotte so I will go to the Fort Worth Med Center in a couple weeks until mid March. I will be getting progress reports on my homeless vet via E-mail. Glad that is over.



If the world needs a whole bunch more people like you Hossfly.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 7, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Update on my homeless veteran.
> 
> There was no trial for the two thugs who beat him. Both of them were on parole so the judge sent them back to Lumberton Correctional Center near Fayetteville. The vet spent 8 days in a local hospital and when he was released a friend of mine went with me and we took the guy to the VA hospital in Salisbury. After they checked him out and reviewed his history then sent him to Winston-Salem Regional for tests and evaluation. Today they sent him to a long term rehab center in Virginia. When he gets out a neighbor and his wife have fixed him a room in a big tool shed and it is a nice warm place with a bed, frig, microwave and a heater. Hopefully he will get back on his feet, get a job and resume his life. I gave up my job of greeting troops at the airport USO when they depart or return home from the war zones. I plan to volunteer at the VA transporting vets to their appointments and back. I did that a few years ago here in Charlotte so I will go to the Fort Worth Med Center in a couple weeks until mid March. I will be getting progress reports on my homeless vet via E-mail. Glad that is over.



So great, you are a nice person.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 7, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Snow flurries......  There are times I miss El Paso.........
> ...



I saw where probable snow was forecast for Birmingham and you aren't all that far from there.  So maybe.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 7, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


The frost is on the punkin'!  Great news!


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 7, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


You know what that means, what it entails? It's an old Southern proverb.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 7, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I had to look it up and even my Virginia wife who'd heard the phrase before had no idea what it meant.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 7, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


I should have said 'part' of a proverb. Goes like this. 

When the weather's hot and sticky,
That's no time for dunkin' dicky.
But when the frost is on the punkin,
That's the time for dicky dunkin'.
~~Anon


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 7, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Yeah, I saw that when I looked it up.......


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 8, 2017)

Morning, I'm off work today. I might go shopping to buy presents for people. How is everyone?


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 8, 2017)

drifter said:


> Morning, I'm off work today. I might go shopping to buy presents for people. How is everyone?



Waiting for Santa.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 8, 2017)

Good morning everybody.  I am tempted to go shopping just to get out and about.  But it's 26 degrees out there, and winter hit us so quickly I'm still not acclimated.

We are having to put up with the cold but with blue skies and sunshine.  So I wake up this morning to the news showing it snowing in Houston and winter storm warnings all across the deep south all the way to Georgia and up the eastern seaboard.  It isn't fair.  We want and need the snow.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 8, 2017)

drifter said:


> Morning, I'm off work today. I might go shopping to buy presents for people. How is everyone?



I'll have to say though Drifter, your post reminded me of this.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 8, 2017)

drifter said:


> Morning, I'm off work today. I might go shopping to buy presents for people. How is everyone?



Fine until you said presents for PEOPLE....


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 8, 2017)

I was going to go out this weekend, but the weather had changed my plans......it's snowing!   The little one is coming home from school early, should be here soon, and it's snowing.     It's even sticking, at least a bit, yay!

Snow is still good when you don't have a car.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## Montrovant (Dec 8, 2017)

Bah, the snow didn't last long.  It turned into rain, so the little one didn't get to go play in it.  She still wanted to, because there's still a little snow on the ground, but I wouldn't let her play in the rain while it's close to freezing temps.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 8, 2017)

Bah!  The little one is gone, her dad picked her up about 3 hours ago....so of course, now the snow is coming down again.  If she were here, we could go outside right now and play in it.  It's not much, as there is rarely snow here at all, let alone a lot, but I'm sure she'd be thrilled to play in it.  I hope she gets the chance with her dad, but I wish I could watch her play in the snow a bit.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 8, 2017)

The view from my window, into the back yard:




Just a light dusting.  I think that we could at least throw small snowballs at each other, though, and maybe make a little snowman with some work.  I don't think it's going to still be here when she gets back on Sunday, though.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2017)

It might snow here tomorrow.  Well, it's definitely going to snow, but the question is how much snow.  We are under a "severe weather alert" from Saturday 4 am to Sunday 7 am as of this moment.  I was kind of hoping to be able to get away with having NO SNOW this year.  Looks like that won't be happening.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 8, 2017)

Hopefully we get two inches of snow or more, then I can fire up the snow blower and make some money.  This waiting for the new job to start is getting real old real fast.   A reliable source says I start orientation Monday.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2017)

Finished my Christmas shopping today.  I picked up some gift cards and a few other small things.  I am done!  Woo hoo!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2017)

I bought 2 of these huge giant Dum Dums.  They are pretty funny.  They each have 12 little Dum Dums.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2017)

Now that I'm all ready for Christmas, I can't wait!  Now it's going to feel like FOREVER until Christmas gets here!


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 8, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Now that I'm all ready for Christmas, I can't wait!  Now it's going to feel like FOREVER until Christmas gets here!



I finished most of my Christmas shopping weeks ago.  It's a long wait.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 8, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Hopefully we get two inches of snow or more, then I can fire up the snow blower and make some money.  This waiting for the new job to start is getting real old real fast.   A reliable source says I start orientation Monday.



Wouldn't you think they would tell you on Friday to report on Monday?  Maybe the post office works differently than most places???


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 8, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Finished my Christmas shopping today.  I picked up some gift cards and a few other small things.  I am done!  Woo hoo!



Finished mine a little while ago too.  And now its just fun stuff from here to Christmas.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 8, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Now that I'm all ready for Christmas, I can't wait!  Now it's going to feel like FOREVER until Christmas gets here!



Naw, you use these two weeks to try your hand at baking a fruit cake, experiment with decorating cookies, make some divinity that won't set so most of it gets thrown out.  Stuff like that.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Now that I'm all ready for Christmas, I can't wait!  Now it's going to feel like FOREVER until Christmas gets here!
> ...



Lol!  I've done the cookies thing.  OMG.  I can bake pretty well, but I cannot decorate well at all.  My cookies came out looking like a child made them!  I don't have much talent with frosting!    I was just talking to my auntie about it like an hour ago actually.  I told her, don't worry, I won't be making any ugly sugar cookies this year.  It's going to be fudge this year instead.  You can't go wrong with fudge!


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 8, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Now that I'm all ready for Christmas, I can't wait!  Now it's going to feel like FOREVER until Christmas gets here!
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I can bake a cake, but don't ask me to decorate one!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2017)

I was watching Cake Wars and they were making ugly Christmas cookies (going with the theme of ugly Christmas sweaters.).  I was thinking that I could have won THAT contest hands down.  I make some really ugly looking cookies!  Like deformed looking santas that are more scary than cute!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 8, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I was watching Cake Wars and they were making ugly Christmas cookies (going with the theme of ugly Christmas sweaters.).  I was thinking that I could have won THAT contest hands down.  I make some really ugly looking cookies!  Like deformed looking santas that are more scary than cute!



I don't decorate them.  I just make up several different kinds to box to give to friends and family who come to visit and to take to our closest neighbors.  I dress up the assortment with a few pieces of bright Christmas candy.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I was watching Cake Wars and they were making ugly Christmas cookies (going with the theme of ugly Christmas sweaters.).  I was thinking that I could have won THAT contest hands down.  I make some really ugly looking cookies!  Like deformed looking santas that are more scary than cute!
> ...



I know, I should leave them alone but I try to be fancy!  

One year, I went to make fudge, and I put in sweetened condensed milk instead of evaporated milk, and that was the MOST disgusting fudge ever because I also added sugar, just following the recipe as if I had used the evaporated milk.  It came out all gritty and SO sweet.  This year I was very careful to get the evaporated milk!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2017)

Going shopping wasn't too bad today either.  The stores were a little bit crowded but not as bad as you might expect.  I think going shopping really helps to get me into the holiday spirit, all the decorations, the Christmas music, just the whole atmosphere.  Shopping online is nice and convenient and great to avoid the crowds, but it's not the same kind of stimulation that real shopping gives you.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 8, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I avoid chocolates because of my reflux.  You can go wrong with fudge.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 8, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully we get two inches of snow or more, then I can fire up the snow blower and make some money.  This waiting for the new job to start is getting real old real fast.   A reliable source says I start orientation Monday.
> ...



Read the part in bold again,  think about it, form an opinion...

I got the email an hour ago.  I am an official postal non career employee.  I am assuming an explanation of what that is takes the first day.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 8, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I was watching Cake Wars and they were making ugly Christmas cookies (going with the theme of ugly Christmas sweaters.).  I was thinking that I could have won THAT contest hands down.  I make some really ugly looking cookies!  Like deformed looking santas that are more scary than cute!



Just use more frosting.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 8, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> I got the email an hour ago. I am an official postal non career employee. I am assuming an explanation of what that is takes the first day.



Please don't be offended save... Wondering if you will be considered a non-essential government employee???


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 8, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I got the email an hour ago. I am an official postal non career employee. I am assuming an explanation of what that is takes the first day.
> ...



I don't carry the nuclear codes for the Postmaster General so yes, probably non-essential.


----------



## Kat (Dec 9, 2017)

I can't believe it. I move about as far south as I can.......down to the beach area....and right now it is snowing!!!!!!!!!! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 9, 2017)

Kat said:


> I can't believe it. I move about as far south as I can.......down to the beach area....and right now it is snowing!!!!!!!!!! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



Kat this really hurts me down to the core... but here, warm up...


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 9, 2017)

Kat said:


> I can't believe it. I move about as far south as I can.......down to the beach area....and right now it is snowing!!!!!!!!!! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



Yes, and when we desperately need snowpack for our ski resorts and water sheds, we are getting pretty much zilch.  And you are getting snow on the Gulf coast?  Somebody screwed up the system I think.


----------



## Kat (Dec 9, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe it. I move about as far south as I can.......down to the beach area....and right now it is snowing!!!!!!!!!! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> ...





Those are cute!!


----------



## Kat (Dec 9, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe it. I move about as far south as I can.......down to the beach area....and right now it is snowing!!!!!!!!!! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> ...



Yes! I have white stuff on the ground and it isn't sand! I just can't believe it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 9, 2017)

Thinking tonight of all the folks in southern California dealing with and in the wake of the terrible fires.

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter in difficult transition,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, Esthermoon, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.
_
Let it snow, let it snow,, let it snow (where it's supposed to.)



_


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 9, 2017)

Kat said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



Kat I have been a leg man all my life... I have been observing them for 50 years...


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 9, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



There is a pretty good sweetened condensed milk fudge recipe out there though.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 9, 2017)

Kat said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


Dandruff?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 9, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 163808


Picture taken just before the beluga had lunch?


----------



## Spoonman (Dec 9, 2017)

Hey - long time no see.  I hope everyone is doing well.  been keeping very busy myself


----------



## Spoonman (Dec 9, 2017)

Spent a lot of time kayaking this summer. 2 weeks up in Canada and three separate trips to the Adirondacks.  Plus a lot of local lakes as much as possible.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 9, 2017)

Spoonman said:


> Hey - long time no see.  I hope everyone is doing well.  been keeping very busy myself


Spoonie!!!  Whaz up?


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 9, 2017)

Okay, this is bad, I'm fixating on that Ural Gear Up.  Heck, considering selling my truck to get one but alas I'm going to have to wait.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 10, 2017)

Spoonman said:


> Hey - long time no see.  I hope everyone is doing well.  been keeping very busy myself



Spoonie!!!!  OMG.  I thought you had left us for good.  So happy to see you. . .in a photo even. . .and that all is well.  Don't be a stranger, okay?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 10, 2017)

Still thinking tonight of all the folks in southern California dealing with and in the wake of the terrible fires.

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter in difficult transition,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, Esthermoon, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

_There is anticipation and beauty in the approaching storm



_


----------



## Spoonman (Dec 10, 2017)

keeping very busy. hard to find the time to do everything


----------



## Spoonman (Dec 10, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Hey - long time no see.  I hope everyone is doing well.  been keeping very busy myself
> ...


 Still around.  I've spent very little time online lately, anywhere. 38 weeks to retirement, so a lot of time is preparing for that.  our house goes on the market in april. so a lot of minor repairs and updating. finishing our house on the jersey shore where we'll be moving too.  I'm going to miss the mountains.  Moving our sons into their own house and all the work there.  this winter it will be clearing out the clutter and all the stuff we've accumulated over the last 35 years that we don't need. going from over 4,000 sq feet with three very large sheds to around 1,600 sq feet. There is a lot of purging to do.  on top of that I've been trying to do as much of the things I really enjoy.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 10, 2017)

Microsoft windows 10 just did an update on my computer. To calm your nerves, if your computer updates do not panic, it takes ages. It takes longer than any usual update, and the screen goes black for several minutes.

So whatever yo do don't panic, and don't turn off or restart your computer until its over.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 10, 2017)

England has severe weather warnings and there is lots of snow, but none where I live so far.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 10, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Microsoft windows 10 just did an update on my computer. To calm your nerves, if your computer updates do not panic, it takes ages. It takes longer than any usual update, and the screen goes black for several minutes.
> 
> So whatever yo do don't panic, and don't turn off or restart your computer until its over.


There's a solution to that......



Dump Windows.......


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 10, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Microsoft windows 10 just did an update on my computer. To calm your nerves, if your computer updates do not panic, it takes ages. It takes longer than any usual update, and the screen goes black for several minutes.
> ...



I would not know how to use any other operating system. In any case the update worked ok in the end.
Its just that the screen went black for several minutes, and I thought my computer was a goner.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 10, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Really, their all not much different in usage it's just the layout that a new user has to get used to at first, where to find your folders, etc.
Here's my Mint desktop.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 10, 2017)

The board's been acting a little strange this morning........


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 10, 2017)

Spoonman said:


> Spent a lot of time kayaking this summer. 2 weeks up in Canada and three separate trips to the Adirondacks.  Plus a lot of local lakes as much as possible.
> 
> View attachment 165196 View attachment 165197



Hubba-hubba,Spoonie. You look great in those photos. So good to see you here and after reading all your upcoming plans I can see where you are most definitely preoccupied. I always hoped the "shorehouse" would be your retirement destination. 

Merry Christmas, sweetie. We share some fond memories here.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 10, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, this is bad, I'm fixating on that Ural Gear Up.  Heck, considering selling my truck to get one but alas I'm going to have to wait.



That thing looks naked without a machine gun mounted on the sidecar.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 10, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, this is bad, I'm fixating on that Ural Gear Up.  Heck, considering selling my truck to get one but alas I'm going to have to wait.
> ...


Up until somewhat recently they still had the machine gun mounting bar on the side car.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 10, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> View attachment 165258 View attachment 165258
> 
> 
> Dajjal said:
> ...



What browser are you using?  That lion's face icon is not familiar.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 10, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 165258 View attachment 165258
> ...


That's the Brave browser.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## Dajjal (Dec 10, 2017)

AquaAthena said:


> Merry Christmas,



Merry Christmas to you. I remember when you used to give me huge loads of rep points.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 10, 2017)

Spoonman said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



So you are trading the mountains for an ocean--I could do that though I do love our mountains.  On the bright side you must have finally dug your Jersey shore home out after storm Sandy.  We did what you were doing--downsized from a huge bilevel home and divested ourselves of decades of accumulated stuff so that we fit comfortable into a 900 sq ft 2-bedroom apartment in Albuquerque for a year.  Then we bought our roughly 1100 sq ft home up on the mountain where we lived for more than a decade and expanded the stuff to fill a very large storage building on our property and all of that small home.  Then we moved into the city to our present much larger home and pretty well filled that up.

What I'm saying is that it will work for you depending on how much of a packrat you and the Ms. are. 

But I'm happy for you.  I have never regretted retirement for a single day though I have considered going back to work just to get some rest.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 10, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Microsoft windows 10 just did an update on my computer. To calm your nerves, if your computer updates do not panic, it takes ages. It takes longer than any usual update, and the screen goes black for several minutes.
> ...



I would except that I have so much softwear, including favorite games, that I think might not run on anything other than Windows.  And I am firmly from the school of not making things more complicated or harder than they have to be.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 10, 2017)

By the way everybody a heads up that the Geminid meteor shower is back and will peak on Wednesday and Thursday night.  This is one of the better ones with up to 120 meteors per minute visible to the naked eye.  Last time it was pretty well washed out with a super moon but mid week should be pretty well moonless.

Catch the Geminid Meteor Shower peaking on Dec. 13-14


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 10, 2017)

The expression on the dog's face is priceless.  Caption anyone?


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 10, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


As always it's a matter of preference and (like yourself) pretty much locked in based on your collection of games and software and no reason to change.  Granted Linux most likely has most if not all of the software and games that are either a direct replacement or fairly comparable but again people don't change until they find a compelling reason.  For me it's a matter of control, I don't want my PC to be what is essentially a Microsoft workstation, I want it to be mine which is why I switched over all but my gamer desktop, my Lenovo (I have to write code script to make some things work on that one) and the wife's laptop (her choice).  
My gamer I reverted back to Win 7 which I still control and I will ultimately sell the Lenovo besides the wife is considering Linux after the last Win 10 forced update.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 10, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



And I honestly don't care.  I have my important stuff encrypted and the rest who cares?  And I do enjoy those games and see no reason to change.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 10, 2017)

Oh and today's puzzle for the seriously bored:


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 10, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Exactly, you're happy with what you have, I'm happy I have a no cost alternative.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 10, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Oh and today's puzzle for the seriously bored:


I'll wait to give the correct answer.......


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 10, 2017)

The little one got to play in the snow today.  It was melting away, but not gone, when she got home.  It was also very sticky, so we were able to make easy snowballs and a very ugly snowman.



 

Here's one of our cat checking out her namesake all over the ground yesterday:


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 10, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Oh and today's puzzle for the seriously bored:



I only see 11 but there is probably a lot more.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 10, 2017)

drifter said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and today's puzzle for the seriously bored:
> ...


----------



## Compost (Dec 10, 2017)

No lions but I counted 16 tigers.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 10, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Oh and today's puzzle for the seriously bored:


8 Lions
4 Tigers


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 10, 2017)

drifter said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and today's puzzle for the seriously bored:
> ...



There are at least 16.





I feel like there are more, but it's hard to say.  If the image were a bit bigger, they might be clearer, but just zooming in pixilizes it.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 10, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and today's puzzle for the seriously bored:
> ...



OK, maybe the answer is 0.


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 10, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Oh and today's puzzle for the seriously bored:


I KNOW somehow this is wrong but I'm  going with eleven.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 10, 2017)

Hello CS!  Hope everyone is doing well and prepared for the upcoming holiday.  I finished my shopping. I just picked up a couple more things yesterday.  Now, I just have to wrap and prepare everything.  Most things I will just use gift bags for, but some things need to be wrapped.  I also have to make the fudge and get the stuff for the cranberry salad (my dish that I'm bringing - which is my grandmother's recipe and we usually have it for every holiday but she has Alzheimer's now so she won't be making it anymore  ).  I love it so much and have always made it myself whenever we went to someone's house who wouldn't normally serve it.  My aunt is thrilled that I'm making it.  It is like a holiday staple/tradition!  

Other than that, I can try to relax now, and maybe watch some Christmas movies or something!    Can't wait for Christmas!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 10, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and today's puzzle for the seriously bored:
> ...



Cheating!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 10, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> The little one got to play in the snow today.  It was melting away, but not gone, when she got home.  It was also very sticky, so we were able to make easy snowballs and a very ugly snowman.
> 
> View attachment 165373
> 
> ...



You still have roses blooming?  That is AMAZING.  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 10, 2017)

We are also going to have shrimp cocktail and cheese and pepperoni on crackers on Christmas Eve.  Yum!    I just hope it lasts until Christmas Eve!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 11, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> The little one got to play in the snow today.  It was melting away, but not gone, when she got home.  It was also very sticky, so we were able to make easy snowballs and a very ugly snowman.
> 
> View attachment 165373
> 
> ...



Neat.  But it is surreal to see beautiful roses blooming in the snow.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 11, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > The little one got to play in the snow today.  It was melting away, but not gone, when she got home.  It was also very sticky, so we were able to make easy snowballs and a very ugly snowman.
> ...



Looks pretty too.  All the roses around here are LOOOONG gone.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 11, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter in difficult transition,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, Esthermoon, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

_Maybe only in Georgia?



_


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 11, 2017)

Most flowers have a very short growing and blooming time here in NE.  I stick with snap dragons and petunias.  They seem to last the longest.  I can have them all summer long as long as they are healthy.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 11, 2017)

I


Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


I have a zillion tons of software that only runs on windows 98, as I used to load down software free from hackers sites.
I would spend all night loading down stuff like photoshop six and other graphics software, but I don't do that any more because there are cyber police watching for it, and because nowdays you cannot be sure you will not load down a virus or two with your software.
I have an old computer that runs windows 98, and I still use it for software that runs on it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 11, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Most flowers have a very short growing and blooming time here in NE.  I stick with snap dragons and petunias.  They seem to last the longest.  I can have them all summer long as long as they are healthy.



Here on the high desert just about everything grows well and we do have a fairly long growing season though all danger of frost isn't over until well into April and the ground doesn't warm up enough for things like tomatoes until early May.  But our low humidity results in some things faring more efficiently than others, and of course we can't count on rain to keep things watered.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 11, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> We are also going to have shrimp cocktail and cheese and pepperoni on crackers on Christmas Eve.  Yum!    I just hope it lasts until Christmas Eve!



Christmas Eve here is green chile stew or posole and maybe hot chocolate and favorite Christmas movies.  That's after maybe a trip to Old Town or a candelaria tour or Christmas Eve church service though in fact it will just be Hombre and me this year and we will probably elect to just stay home and do our own thing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 11, 2017)

I was just remembering that when we lived up on the mountain, we always quipped that the growing season was a Tuesday in July.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 11, 2017)

Petunias are good because they are pretty, they smell really good and they last a long time as long as you keep picking the dead ones off and take care of them.  They can get big too.  I have to remember to cut them back once in a while too though.  Sometimes they tend to get "leggy."  I always hate cutting back plants.  I'm scared.  Lol.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 11, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Petunias are good because they are pretty, they smell really good and they last a long time as long as you keep picking the dead ones off and take care of them.  They can get big too.  I have to remember to cut them back once in a while too though.  Sometimes they tend to get "leggy."  I always hate cutting back plants.  I'm scared.  Lol.



Petunias are my go to flowers for planters as they do well here, are more drought resistant than most flowers, and as you said bloom all year long.  I also use a lot of marigolds as they also bloom all summer and are hardy as well as being effective bug repellants, and Hombre, who is color blind on several colors, can enjoy the bright yellows and golds.  I also love impatiens but they are messier and more fragile/tempermental.  And of course pansies are perfect for early and late flower beds as they withstand a bit of short lived freezing temps very well.  They don't like the more severe summer heat though.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 11, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


How is letting everyone else screw it up cheating........ 
I saw a bunch of tigers right off the bat but no Lions........


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 11, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Yes, I think all are obviously or intended to be tigers so no lions.  The best I can figure from what I have read at other sites is there are probably16 total in the picture so Montro I think got the right number of animals.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 11, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> I
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> ...



There were stories going around claiming Win 10 could (and would) identify and block one's ability to download pirated software, there are some going through interesting gyrations to claim Microsoft doesn't care about pirated software on our computers..........  Also (yes this one is confirmed) Microsoft can remotely lock you out of your computer though I suspect it's only for helping law enforcement at this point.


----------



## yiostheoy (Dec 11, 2017)

Today is my Saturday morning so no coffee needed for me today.

I usually only drink it during the week when I need to get up at 4 a.m.

So today is my coffee-detox day.

Fried and scrambled 2 eggs for breakfast.  Drank my last orange juice with it.

The rest of my fridge is empty.  Need to go shopping today for groceries.


----------



## yiostheoy (Dec 11, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> I was just remembering that when we lived up on the mountain, we always quipped that the growing season was a Tuesday in July.


Pine nuts grow great in the mountains however.

As do oak trees.  You can harvest the acorns and make flour out of them after you soak them in boiling hot water.

Pecan trees should grow well up there too, although I believe pecans are mostly a Texas-Oklahoma endemic tree.


----------



## yiostheoy (Dec 11, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Most flowers have a very short growing and blooming time here in NE.  I stick with snap dragons and petunias.  They seem to last the longest.  I can have them all summer long as long as they are healthy.
> ...


I would think tequila lilies and also peyote grows great there !!


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 11, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Maybe that's the catch? All tigers but one lion somewhere?????


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 11, 2017)

AquaAthena said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


It's an exercise that shows how our vision/brain can deceive us.  We read lion but see tigers so visually associate the word "lion" with the picture of tigers.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 11, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > The little one got to play in the snow today.  It was melting away, but not gone, when she got home.  It was also very sticky, so we were able to make easy snowballs and a very ugly snowman.
> ...



I guess they are hearty.  I don't have anything to do with those.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 11, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I was just remembering that when we lived up on the mountain, we always quipped that the growing season was a Tuesday in July.
> ...



New Mexico has a thriving pecan industry in the southern part of the state--too cold for the pecan trees in the north.  Pinon nuts are indeed also harvested commercially and are considered a prize delicacy selling for somewhere in the neighborhood of $30/lb.  You have to be careful to buy authentic New Mexico pinon nuts though--some cheaper offerings are not really pinon but knockoffs and not nearly as good.

The Pinon tree and the pinon nuts are different from any other pine nuts being offered out there.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 11, 2017)

AquaAthena said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



That's possible I suppose but I rather think Ringel gave the accurate explanation.  I'm pretty sure all the animals in the picture are intended to be tigers.


----------



## Spoonman (Dec 11, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I'm a pack rat, she isn't.  I think we are going to need a large storage facility.   i'll leave a lot of my stuff with the boys temporarily.  they can have what they want.  we'll probably buy a lake house in northeastern PA or maybe even southern NY north of PA.  i'll move some of it there too.


----------



## Spoonman (Dec 11, 2017)

AquaAthena said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Spent a lot of time kayaking this summer. 2 weeks up in Canada and three separate trips to the Adirondacks.  Plus a lot of local lakes as much as possible.
> ...



hey, how have you been? i'll try to get on a little more often with the winter weather here now. Wishing you a very Merry Christmas as well


----------



## Spoonman (Dec 11, 2017)

So this morning I get off the bus and some idiot decides to blow himself up in the bus terminal.  I was never in any real danger.  I was in the same building but about half a block away.  I heard the explosion and saw a few hundred people come running in my direction screaming bomb, and active shooter. the guy did more damage to himself than anyone else fortunately


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 11, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



It's a trick question!


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 11, 2017)

In a widening effort to introduce more fiber into my diet, I have taken to eating a bowl of cereal for breakfast.  Now that I have time to prepare and eat a breakfast, my toe is in the water, but I have not gone for full immersion and clumsy stabs at waffles or crepes. 

I bought a variety pack, probably the most expensive way to buy cereal.  Of course the variety pack does deliver on why it's named.  Corn flakes, puffed wheat, rice crispies, and raisan bran.  What I had to wonder is, has anyone ever followed the directions on those little individual serving boxes and cut the "H" shaped perforations in the cardboard then slit that wax paper pericardium containing the cereal?  Has anyone every been brave, or foolhardy enough to dump milk into a cardboard box and slop up a couple spoonfuls of CocoPuffs?  It looks like the type of thing a kid would do like Edmund Hillary would climb a mountain: because it's there.

But that does not make it a good idea?  Wisdom is imparted concerning hydrodynamics even unto a toddlers.  Is it prudent to hold a half cup or more of milk between your palm and your lap with only a slim piece of wax paper and a sheet of thin cardboard?

We kids knew about packaging and the perils there of when we would smack a bar of Turkish Taffy on the sidewalk to break up the bar of rock hard candy. Thus making it possible to get a piece into one's mouth, but dicey where any loose baby teeth might be clinging onto growing gums.  That taffy wrapper was one tough hunk of packaging.  Compared to the aluminum foil,wrappers on, Hershey Kisses, Turkish Taffy was surrounded by Kevlar.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 11, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> In a widening effort to introduce more fiber into my diet, I have taken to eating a bowl of cereal for breakfast.  Now that I have time to prepare and eat a breakfast, my toe is in the water, but I have not gone for full immersion and clumsy stabs at waffles or crepes.
> 
> I bought a variety pack, probably the most expensive way to buy cereal.  Of course the variety pack does deliver on why it's named.  Corn flakes, puffed wheat, rice crispies, and raisan bran.  What I had to wonder is, has anyone ever followed the directions on those little individual serving boxes and cut the "H" shaped perforations in the cardboard then slit that wax paper pericardium containing the cereal?  Has anyone every been brave, or foolhardy enough to dump milk into a cardboard box and slop up a couple spoonfuls of CocoPuffs?  It looks like the type of thing a kid would do like Edmund Hillary would climb a mountain: because it's there.
> 
> ...


Out of all the ones in the variety pack the Raisin Bran is probably the only one with any measurable fiber in it.

Here's a good list of high fiber cereals and no, most have enough sweetener in them to not taste like cardboard.  

The Top 44 Best High Fiber Cereals - Fiber Guardian

Also taking psyllium husk (typically associated with the brand name Metamucil) once daily will work wonders not only with your colon health but with your overall health.  One tablespoon in a large glass of water will do the trick just remember drink it one hour before taking any medications/vitamins/minerals or two hours after taking any medications-etc.  It expands into a gelatinous mass in the stomach trapping any meds you take with it preventing their being absorbed.      

If you want to really clean yourself out then have an apple day........  All you consume are fresh apples and apple cider.........  Make sure the bathroom ceiling exhaust vent is functioning normally.........


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 11, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > In a widening effort to introduce more fiber into my diet, I have taken to eating a bowl of cereal for breakfast.  Now that I have time to prepare and eat a breakfast, my toe is in the water, but I have not gone for full immersion and clumsy stabs at waffles or crepes.
> ...


My goal is to keep my eyelids from sweating and the enamel on my molars from wearing out whenever I 'mine the harbor'.  It's a memorable experience every day.  But, it's still an everyday occurrence.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 11, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


You're still young.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 12, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter in difficult transition,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, Esthermoon, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 12, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> In a widening effort to introduce more fiber into my diet, I have taken to eating a bowl of cereal for breakfast.  Now that I have time to prepare and eat a breakfast, my toe is in the water, but I have not gone for full immersion and clumsy stabs at waffles or crepes.
> 
> I bought a variety pack, probably the most expensive way to buy cereal.  Of course the variety pack does deliver on why it's named.  Corn flakes, puffed wheat, rice crispies, and raisan bran.  What I had to wonder is, has anyone ever followed the directions on those little individual serving boxes and cut the "H" shaped perforations in the cardboard then slit that wax paper pericardium containing the cereal?  Has anyone every been brave, or foolhardy enough to dump milk into a cardboard box and slop up a couple spoonfuls of CocoPuffs?  It looks like the type of thing a kid would do like Edmund Hillary would climb a mountain: because it's there.
> 
> ...



Cocoa Puffs are my favorite cereal!  I've never eaten them out of the box with milk though.  I've eaten them out of the box dry or in a bowl with milk.  You can't have Cocoa Puffs in a box because part of the fun is drinking the milk that's left after the cereal is gone!  How would you manage to do that out of a box without spilling it all over you?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 12, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > In a widening effort to introduce more fiber into my diet, I have taken to eating a bowl of cereal for breakfast.  Now that I have time to prepare and eat a breakfast, my toe is in the water, but I have not gone for full immersion and clumsy stabs at waffles or crepes.
> ...



Hey!  Cocoa Puffs have fiber!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 12, 2017)

Well, I have to get more shrimp now.  We ended up eating it already!  The temptation was too much!


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 12, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Oatmeal is  another cereal that's excellent for health. The taste can be masked with a spoonful of molasses, which is good for health. I've had that for breakfast as long as I can remember.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 12, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I
> ...



OOH ER ! its a good job I gave up trying to download pirated software then.
On another front, ever since the latest update to windows 10 It takes ages to start up the computer and it restarts itself a couple of times before settling down.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 12, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> In a widening effort to introduce more fiber into my diet, I have taken to eating a bowl of cereal for breakfast.  Now that I have time to prepare and eat a breakfast, my toe is in the water, but I have not gone for full immersion and clumsy stabs at waffles or crepes.
> 
> I bought a variety pack, probably the most expensive way to buy cereal.  Of course the variety pack does deliver on why it's named.  Corn flakes, puffed wheat, rice crispies, and raisan bran.  What I had to wonder is, has anyone ever followed the directions on those little individual serving boxes and cut the "H" shaped perforations in the cardboard then slit that wax paper pericardium containing the cereal?  Has anyone every been brave, or foolhardy enough to dump milk into a cardboard box and slop up a couple spoonfuls of CocoPuffs?  It looks like the type of thing a kid would do like Edmund Hillary would climb a mountain: because it's there.
> 
> ...



I can't bring myself to eat cereal with milk out of a box--that is an option sometimes provided at the breakfast bar in a lot of motels.  I am sure the box is designed to contain the milk, but it is so unnatural to me it is also unappetizing.

For fiber my go to cereals are mini wheats which have about as much fiber as any of the heathiest rated cereals out there.  Ditto for grape nuts.   And while plain old Cheerios have about half the fiber the other two do, they do have significant fiber and are rated among the healthy cereals.

But my primary source of fiber is grinding a couple of tablespoons of flax seed in the coffee grinder and dumping the powder into a smoothie or cereal or whatever.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 12, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I agree.  And I don't mind the taste but we do use a bit of molasses or brown sugar to sweeten.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 12, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I've never been crazy about the texture of oatmeal.  It kind of makes me gag.  Lol!


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 12, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Was that just one occurrence or has it happened multiple times since the update?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 12, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Well, I have to get more shrimp now.  We ended up eating it already!  The temptation was too much!



LOL.  Been there done that.  But seriously, it is still 12 days to Christmas Eve.  Wouldn't you prefer fresh shrimp for your cocktails?


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 12, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Pfft!  Raisins, chopped pecans, cinnamon, a drop of vanilla, maple syrup and a dab of butter.........


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 12, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I have to get more shrimp now.  We ended up eating it already!  The temptation was too much!
> ...



I buy them precooked and frozen, so that I just have to thaw them out and serve them.  I mix the cocktail sauce with some extra horseradish so that it's spicy!  So good.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 12, 2017)

It's a dish best served cold.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 12, 2017)

My son used to love oatmeal when he was little.  He used to call it "yootmeal."    Lol!


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 12, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


All of those are healthy and tasty and I had oatmeal with sliced banana today but my doctor swears by molasses in oatmeal for best results.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 12, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


I loved bananas when I was young, don't really like them much nowadays and I never developed a taste for molasses.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 12, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I can't stand molasses.  I tried it as a home remedy for reflux, and it was horrible.  I was expecting basically a thick maple syrup for some reason, but it was far more bitter than that.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 12, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Bitter?  It shouldn't be bitter.  Maybe it had gone bad.  It should be sickeningly sweet tasting.  All molasses is really is melted brown sugar.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 12, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > In a widening effort to introduce more fiber into my diet, I have taken to eating a bowl of cereal for breakfast.  Now that I have time to prepare and eat a breakfast, my toe is in the water, but I have not gone for full immersion and clumsy stabs at waffles or crepes.
> ...



I love Frosted Mini Wheats.  I've never had Grape Nuts, though.  I've been curious about them for years, but have often been told not to try eating them, that's it's little more than a box of gravel.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 12, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Well, of course it is going to be disgusting if you just eat it plain!  It is really used more as a sweetener and an ingredient in recipes.    It is much to sweet and syrupy to just eat it.  It is very concentrated and has a strong flavor too.  But it shouldn't taste bitter.  I would think if it has a bitter flavor then it is probably a bad batch or something.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 12, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Oh, it was sweet, as well.  If I am remembering correctly, it was more like a sweet coffee than syrup; sort of a sweet/bitter mixture.  Whatever the case, I remember not liking it at all.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 12, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Molasses on it's own...... yup but a hundred plus years ago molasses would have been the norm and even today baked beans made with molasses still makes the best baked beans.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 12, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



I was supposed to have a spoonful a day to help with reflux.  I only had a couple of spoonfuls and quickly gave up.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 12, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



I don't eat baked beans, so that works out for me!


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 12, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


He probably had blackstrap molasses, the thickest, darkest molasses made which has a distinctive bitter taste.  It's also the healthiest to consume.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 12, 2017)

People who don't like molasses probably don't like another two of my favorite healthy foods: Spinach and beef liver.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 12, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



It's good in certain recipes because of course it is not as strong tasting.  It is a main ingredient in gingerbread.  The molasses is what helps give it that chewy texture.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 12, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> People who don't like molasses probably don't like another two of my favorite healthy foods: Spinach and beef liver.



I like spinach mixed with other things but not by itself.  Too slimy.  I will eat raw spinach leaves in a salad though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 12, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I enjoy oatmeal but I am picky about the texture--I don't want it too soupy or too runny.  So we use just the right amount of water for perfect texture, and then a little butter and brown sugar and it's really good and good for us.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 12, 2017)

I have a recipe for cheesy spinach and artichoke dip which is soooo awesome.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 12, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I have a recipe for cheesy spinach and artichoke dip which is soooo awesome.


Creamed spinach with a sunny side up fried egg on top is another favorite.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 12, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> People who don't like molasses probably don't like another two of my favorite healthy foods: Spinach and beef liver.



I don't mind spinach, although I salt it heavily.  I don't know for sure if I've had beef liver, but I'd guess I would not like it.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 12, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > People who don't like molasses probably don't like another two of my favorite healthy foods: Spinach and beef liver.
> ...



My mother makes liver and onions sometimes.  I've never even tried it, but it smells really good.  Something about eating a liver just sounds gross, so for once I can agree with you that something might seem to yucky to eat.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 12, 2017)

Spoonman said:


> So this morning I get off the bus and some idiot decides to blow himself up in the bus terminal.  I was never in any real danger.  I was in the same building but about half a block away.  I heard the explosion and saw a few hundred people come running in my direction screaming bomb, and active shooter. the guy did more damage to himself than anyone else fortunately



It was a bus terminal?  I thought it was the subway system?  I guess I didn't understand what the port terminal was.  Happy you weren't near the guy though I guess the few injuries he caused others were fairly minor--the worst he did to himself if the media got it right.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 12, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



I like the fruit and cream style oatmeals.  They come in fairly small packets usually, but if we happen to have plain oatmeal, I'll mix some of that with a packet of the fruit and cream stuff, and that is good.

Of course, I always want a dry cereal in milk for breakfast, but sometimes we run out of milk.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 12, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



I was thinking more that not only am I really picky, but I also don't much like dark meat when it comes to poultry, and maybe liver would be somewhat similar.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 12, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > People who don't like molasses probably don't like another two of my favorite healthy foods: Spinach and beef liver.
> ...


Sounds like my SIL and her twin. There are many things they wont eat and when asked if they ever tried it they say "No but I know I wouldn't like it."


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 12, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I love chicken thighs!  They are the best part of the chicken!  

You know why?  


Chicken thigh!!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 12, 2017)

I used to only eat the white meat too, but then I saw some chicken thighs recipe on one of the cooking shows, and it looked absolutely delicious, so I thought I would try it out and I loved it!  I thought to myself how much more juicy and flavorful the meat was!


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 12, 2017)

Now one food that is super high fiber that many people dislike, including me, is hummus.  I should say dislike on it's own but Sabra makes a Supremely Spicy version that I eat with tortilla chips and everyone who hates hummus but has tried this loves it.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 12, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Picky pants!  I'll bet your mom made you separate meals so you wouldn't have to eat what she made for the rest of the family?


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 12, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



You know what?



Chicken butt!!  


The little one loved those for a while.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 12, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I got my pickiness from her.      She's not as bad as me, but she's definitely picky.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 12, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> People who don't like molasses probably don't like another two of my favorite healthy foods: Spinach and beef liver.


Liver?  No, unless it's chopped chicken liver in dirty rice, spinach but I'm picky about how it's cooked and the canned stuff is only good to use in recipes.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 12, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Now one food that is super high fiber that many people dislike, including me, is hummus.  I should say dislike on it's own but Sabra makes a Supremely Spicy version that I eat with tortilla chips and everyone who hates hummus but has tried this loves it.



I'm not sure if I've tried hummus, but it doesn't sound tempting.  I'm not a big spicy food fan, either.....even before the reflux.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 12, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Now one food that is super high fiber that many people dislike, including me, is hummus.  I should say dislike on it's own but Sabra makes a Supremely Spicy version that I eat with tortilla chips and everyone who hates hummus but has tried this loves it.
> ...



I was pickier as a child, but I like to try new things now, and some of the things I wouldn't try as a child are very good, and so are some things that I never liked as a child.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 12, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Now one food that is super high fiber that many people dislike, including me, is hummus.  I should say dislike on it's own but Sabra makes a Supremely Spicy version that I eat with tortilla chips and everyone who hates hummus but has tried this loves it.
> ...


Sabra makes a variety of hummus flavors, I just like the one because I like spicy.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 12, 2017)

LOL.  Just reading the thread today you would think Chris and Montro are sister brother from different mothers. 

We love pretty much all canned greens--turnip, collard, spinach--with a little salt and pepper and Hombre adds a touch of hot sauce if we have it.  Even better if we buy fresh greens and cook our own.  Fresh spinach salad is okay, but I honestly prefer plain old crisp iceberg lettuce in my salad.  (Yes I know the other greens have much more nutritional content but iceberg lettuce isn't unhealthy and we all have our little vices.  )

I love properly prepared liver and onions but Hombre won't touch them--he doesn't like cooked onions and he can't stand liver.  But since he won't eat it, I have to get my liver and onions fix when we go out.  Furrs Fresh Buffet here does a decent job with that.

Molasses is one of those things I think people either like or they don't with no middle ground.   I never heard of using it for reflux though.  Honey, especially raw honey, and apple cider vinegar properly mixed in hot water is a good remedy for reflux and some other things.

I don't think molasses is melted brown sugar though.  It is what is left over from the sugar cane or sugar beet after the refining process that creates white granulated or powdered sugar.  Thus it has some fiber, vitamins, minerals etc. that white sugar does not.  The sulphured molasses is more bitter and less sweet than the unsulphured molasses.  The sulphur dioxide gives it a longer shelf life but most people prefer the less strong flavor of the unsulphured kind.

Brown sugar, on the other hand, has its own unique flavor but it is just refined white sugar with some molasses added back in.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 12, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I was a lot pickier as a kid than I am now--I'm pretty adventurous when it comes to food but I don't think I am a snobbish connoisseur as the first requirement for food for me is it needs to taste good to me, and just because it is supposed to be a culinary delicacy doesn't cut it. For instance I like my steak medium or a tad more cooked than medium--medium rare or rare is the presumed culinary standard but it just doesn't do it for me.  Scallops are supposed to be this sophisticated gourmet delight and I find them totally uninteresting.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 12, 2017)

I just happened to think of SixFoot as he hasn't been here for awhile.  Is he still around?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 12, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Now one food that is super high fiber that many people dislike, including me, is hummus.  I should say dislike on it's own but Sabra makes a Supremely Spicy version that I eat with tortilla chips and everyone who hates hummus but has tried this loves it.



I've never tried it but would if opportunity presented itself.  It appears to be much more healthy than your average chip dip.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 12, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> LOL.  Just reading the thread today you would think Chris and Montro are sister brother from different mothers.
> 
> We love pretty much all canned greens--turnip, collard, spinach--with a little salt and pepper and Hombre adds a touch of hot sauce if we have it.  Even better if we buy fresh greens and cook our own.  Fresh spinach salad is okay, but I honestly prefer plain old crisp iceberg lettuce in my salad.  (Yes I know the other greens have much more nutritional content but iceberg lettuce isn't unhealthy and we all have our little vices.  )
> 
> ...



I tried honey and ACV as well.  Those were at least less nasty than the molasses, but none of them are something I enjoy, and none helped.  

I agree 100% on the lettuce.  Crisp iceberg is the way to go!  That's 90% of what my salads are made of.    I like cucumber slices, shredded carrot, maybe some celery and green pepper...that's about it.  But if there's nothing but a head of lettuce, I'll break it up, throw on some vinegar or Italian dressing, and call it salad.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 12, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I went the opposite way; I'm pickier as an adult than I was as a young child.  According to my mother, when I was a toddler or maybe even an infant, I would eat anything if she put tomato sauce on it.  She's said I would have eaten "shit on a shingle" if she put tomato sauce on it first.   The only thing I eat with tomato sauce nowadays is pizza.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 12, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Now one food that is super high fiber that many people dislike, including me, is hummus.  I should say dislike on it's own but Sabra makes a Supremely Spicy version that I eat with tortilla chips and everyone who hates hummus but has tried this loves it.
> ...


Yup, fiber, vitamins, minerals and no fat.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 12, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I try to realize that the world doesn't belong to us.  It belongs to the animals who inhabit the planet as well, and that we need to live together and share the world with them.  I am not a PETA nutjob though.  I realize the benefits of hunting for population control since we humans have encroached upon the territory of other natural predators and many of these prey animals will overpopulate and die of starvation.


You've never had squirrels move into the insulation in your ceiling and walls, or had them chew up the wiring on your car, or steal your Nutty Buddies!  But my squirrel mitigation program is as swift and merciful as it is effective.  The worst insect critters I've encountered include carpenter ants and hornets.  A good dusting of diatomaceous earth at entry points usually works on the ants.  Wasps and hornets are less easily dealt with.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 12, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I try to realize that the world doesn't belong to us.  It belongs to the animals who inhabit the planet as well, and that we need to live together and share the world with them.  I am not a PETA nutjob though.  I realize the benefits of hunting for population control since we humans have encroached upon the territory of other natural predators and many of these prey animals will overpopulate and die of starvation.
> ...



Hate the yellowjackets!  Hate em!  

I don't mind sharing the world.....just not my part of it.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 12, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Now that I'm all ready for Christmas, I can't wait!  Now it's going to feel like FOREVER until Christmas gets here!
> ...


I recently tried a different version of fruit cake.  It's quick,easy, and was popular with the work-critters.  Procure a spice cake mix and a container of candied fruit used in regular fruit cake.  I add a few candied cherries, too.  Prepare cake mix according to instructions and then fold the candied fruit into the raw batter.  Grease and flour a suitable pan and bake until done.  This makes a lighter, less dense fruitcake while still maintaining the flavor blend.  I provided a container of frosting for those who wanted to smear some extra sugar onto their treat.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 12, 2017)

I have really got to try coming by more often.  After reading through about 30 pages, I finally made it to the end.  Unfortunately, my lengthy commute, short daylight hours (sunrise around 10:15 am, sunset: around 3:35 pm), and the fact that my power system needs help.  I'm going to hire a professional to design what I need and then I'll booby trap the system so my partner cannot mess with it.  I don't mind lantern-light, it's more natural than the 12V leds.  Lanterns also contribute to warming the house.  
Funny that it's been snowing in places that rarely have snow and it's been melting here.  Heck, it's raining outside right now.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Dec 12, 2017)

Speaking of scarce people you recognize.....

Funny how I would pick now to chime in.

Hey y'all!


----------



## AVG-JOE (Dec 12, 2017)

Careful there GW...  

Boobies are dangerous enough.  Trapped boobies need your undivided attention.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 12, 2017)

For the first time in a few years, I will have Christmas and New Year's Eve off.  I'll be visiting my brother-by-another-mother and his family Christmas Eve.  I've invited a couple of other "singles" over for New Year's Eve.  I've got a few spare beds, so we need not limit our celebrating, no one will have to drive home from my wooded haven.
I've discovered some things about living here full-time.  Once this place is warm, it holds the warmth very well.  I can get by throwing a stick of wood on the fire every couple of hours.  Right now, I've let the wood stove burn down to coals and may not have to stoke the fire until early morning.  It's quiet, too.  And when the sky is clear, you can see the Milky Way strewn across the velvet dark like a gauzy veil.
I have a few gifts to wrap and will finish all my shopping, just incidentals now, Friday and Saturday.  
Well, my wi-fi is about to give up.  I hope all of y'all find happiness and have a wonderful day/night.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 13, 2017)

AVG-JOE said:


> Speaking of scarce people you recognize.....
> 
> Funny how I would pick now to chime in.
> 
> Hey y'all!



AVG-JOE!!!   You haven't been in here in a coon's age.  (I think that's the term.)  Good to see you and hope all is well with you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 13, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> I have really got to try coming by more often.  After reading through about 30 pages, I finally made it to the end.  Unfortunately, my lengthy commute, short daylight hours (sunrise around 10:15 am, sunset: around 3:35 pm), and the fact that my power system needs help.  I'm going to hire a professional to design what I need and then I'll booby trap the system so my partner cannot mess with it.  I don't mind lantern-light, it's more natural than the 12V leds.  Lanterns also contribute to warming the house.
> Funny that it's been snowing in places that rarely have snow and it's been melting here.  Heck, it's raining outside right now.



  You really don't have to read every page but you are brave to do so.  Snow seems to be coming and going in strange places this year.  How much longer do you plan to commute?  All winter?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 13, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter in difficult transition,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, Esthermoon, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 13, 2017)

And for our Jewish friends, we are in the eight days of Hanukkah so

*HAPPY HANUKKAH!!!*

*



*​


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 13, 2017)

And here's today's puzzle to entertain our early risers in the morning. (Or our chronic night owls tonight.)


----------



## AVG-JOE (Dec 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of scarce people you recognize.....
> ...




I'm good!!  Busy working with AVG-WIFE remodeling our kitchen now and, not only are we still talking, we're talking about other projects.  

Still one of the luckiest guys I know of  ​


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Now one food that is super high fiber that many people dislike, including me, is hummus.  I should say dislike on it's own but Sabra makes a Supremely Spicy version that I eat with tortilla chips and everyone who hates hummus but has tried this loves it.
> ...



I don't like the texture of hummus.  I'm weird like that.  Lol.  Also, I'm not crazy about beans, and I believe that hummus is ground up beans.  I could be wrong, but that is what I thought.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> LOL.  Just reading the thread today you would think Chris and Montro are sister brother from different mothers.
> 
> We love pretty much all canned greens--turnip, collard, spinach--with a little salt and pepper and Hombre adds a touch of hot sauce if we have it.  Even better if we buy fresh greens and cook our own.  Fresh spinach salad is okay, but I honestly prefer plain old crisp iceberg lettuce in my salad.  (Yes I know the other greens have much more nutritional content but iceberg lettuce isn't unhealthy and we all have our little vices.  )
> 
> ...



I think you are right.  I got it backwards.  You would use molasses to make brown sugar.    Oopsie!


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> And here's today's puzzle to entertain our early risers in the morning. (Or our chronic night owls tonight.)



Four and seven are shut valves, so it is nine or five. Nine has the lowest open valve, so it will fill first.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 13, 2017)

I live a bit off the beaten path.  The highest speed limit within the county is 55.  I do not travel outside the county all that often, so traveling to Troy, MI (Detroit) on 70 mph four or five lane highways is not normal for me.  Add eight different exit ramps and unfamiliar routes I considered myself a good driver to get there in 2 hours and ten minutes the first day.  White knuckle driving as it was a new job orientation.  Well then it was time to go home Monday night.  Drove through four separate traffic jams and snowy roads for three hours.  Had to turn around Tuesdays morning and do it again, that was two hours and forty-five minutes.  Clear sailing last night.  Training is four blocks from home today.


----------



## MisterBeale (Dec 13, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And here's today's puzzle to entertain our early risers in the morning. (Or our chronic night owls tonight.)
> ...


The bottom of nine is shut off. . . the only one that can even fill is five.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 13, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Chick peas I believe, but close enough to beans.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 13, 2017)

MisterBeale said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



That's the way I see it too.  And welcome back to the Coffee Shop


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 13, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Yeas, hummus is ground chickpeas.  You're like the wife, she hates peas and beans because she doesn't like the way the "squish" when bitten down on.  
I just use it as a dip for tortillas.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > In a widening effort to introduce more fiber into my diet, I have taken to eating a bowl of cereal for breakfast.  Now that I have time to prepare and eat a breakfast, my toe is in the water, but I have not gone for full immersion and clumsy stabs at waffles or crepes.
> ...



Speaking of Grape Nuts, I saw this and thought it was funny:


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 13, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Grape Nuts are good if made like oatmeal (use milk instead of water) otherwise one's jaw becomes sore after two spoonfuls........


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 13, 2017)

Coon’s age - Grammarist


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 13, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



It happens every time. The windows update seems to have caused a problem. But its not much of a problem because the computer does start up eventually. It just takes a while and restarts a couple of times.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 13, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


 I eat chicken salad every day. I get two lumps of ready cooked chicken in a packet from the supermarket. But I don't know what part of the chicken they are. I assumed they might be breasts. I have eaten thousands and thousands of chickens over the years. Farmyards full of them.
I console my conscience with the view that chickens are only stupid.
Whatever they are they are part of the natural food chain, and since they cannot fly and they are tasty, they are doomed to be eaten.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 13, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Try these;

Fix Windows 10 Slow Boot or Startup 2017 [Solved] - Driver Easy

Personally I would not download and use Driver Easy.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> And here's today's puzzle to entertain our early risers in the morning. (Or our chronic night owls tonight.)


That's easy,Foxy. The lions intercept the coffee before it gets to the #4 cup! What do I win?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 13, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...






Actually I like grapenuts.  I like the taste and they are crunchy without being tough.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 13, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And here's today's puzzle to entertain our early risers in the morning. (Or our chronic night owls tonight.)
> ...



Well, you win the honor of the best quip about it so far.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 13, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And here's today's puzzle to entertain our early risers in the morning. (Or our chronic night owls tonight.)
> ...



Nope.  The spigot entering nine is closed off.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 13, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


7


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 13, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



7 is closed off.  Only cup 5 has an open passage for the coffee.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 13, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


You win a seegar!





​


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 13, 2017)

Another door on the Advent calendar has opened and it's time for a Nosmo King Christmas story.

In 1968 at this time of year, our country was in the grips of a flu epidemic.  It was the Hong Kong flu and it hit my family the week before Christmas.  Mom, Pop and my baby brother were all down with it.  All the classic flu symptoms ravaged my family.  Everyone but me.  I was about to turn 12 and already a Boy Scout with the rank of Star, working hard for the required merit badges to earn Life.  I just earned my First Aid badge and was therefore duly pressed into nursing duties.

I climbed the steps of the Big House ferrying tumblers of orange juice and boxes of Kleenex to my family sweating in their beds.  They ate broth and apple slices when they could eat anything.  Meanwhile I cleaned the saucepans I provided to them the vomit broth and apples into.  I mopped bathroom floors with straight doses of Lysol.  I washed up dishes and then returned to their bedsides with more stuff to ease their discomfort. 

Before too long supplies of aspirin and tissues and fruit began to run low.  Pop phoned Uncle Alex to resupply us under our dire circumstances.  I sat by the front window and watched Uncle Alex's Buick Park Avenue slide into the driveway.  The patriarch of the family got out of his car with a tiny package from Sevy's Pharmacy just a few blocks away.  He set the white paper bag on the doorstep, turned on his heels and went back to his car without knocking on our door.  Alex must have thought that we were lepers, not flu sufferers.

I opened the door and called to Uncle Alex.  He was closing the car door and gave me a smile and a wave then tipped his Adam's hat and started his engine.  Alex was married for more than forty years at that time, but Uncle Alex and Aunt Helen were a childless couple.  Accordingly, he brought supplies fit for two people.  A small bottle of Bayer Asprin, which was mostly cotton back then, and a small bottle of cough syrup, enough to soothe two people with two doses each.  Bless him, but Uncle Alex was not the man from whom to seek help for a family down with Hong Kong flu.

Now, I don't want to cast myself as the hero of the day.  While I was responsible, I was only as responsible as your garden variety twelve year old.  I called Sevy's where I was a known customer after school.  Sevy's had a good candy counter and a better ice cream freezer and I could be counted on for a daily input of their cash stream of fifteen cents, sometimes as much as a quarter. 

I told the pharmacist about our flu outbreak.  He told me to come right over.  "I'll be right back!" I shouted up the staircase.  What Mom and Pop thought given that scanty information must have been terrifying.  I coasted down the hill and pumped my way up the other side on my Huffy bicycle tricked out with butterfly handlebars and a banana seat. 

Four blocks south on St. Clair Avenue lays Sevy's.  Mr. Lewis (one of Pop's Friday Night poker buddies) smiled as I came into the store.  He gave over with a CARE package chock full of medicines and supplies.  Vick's Vaporub, aspirin, cough syrup, two ice bags, tissues, nose sprays, vitamin C capsules and, in the bottom of the bag, my favorite Bun chocolate and peanut clusters.

Later that night as my family dosed in fretted sleep, I watched the Apollo 8 astronauts orbit the moon and read from the Book of Genesis.  Christmas came and went and eventually everyone got better, thank you very much! New Year's Eve found me in bed with body aches, nausea, a stuffy nose and a full blown case of the Hong Kong flu.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 13, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Ah!  Look at that little vertical line right at the 90 degree turn!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 13, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Nope there is a block in the pipe to 7.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 13, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Naw, I want my grape nuts in milk and sweetened with something, but I eat them while they are still crunchy.  I don't find them tough at all and I am at the age I prefer soft or tender crunchy foods.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 13, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Speaking of Grape Nuts, I saw this and thought it was funny:



Since when do dogs care if they throw up?


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 13, 2017)

Today was the first day working in the post office I am assigned to.  It takes seven minutes to walk there at a normal pace.  While I see there is a lot to learn, I also felt I contributed today and can already do some basic functions of the job.  Everyone was very nice and helpful.  Going to meet the Amazon truck at 5 am tomorrow, so it will be a short night.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 13, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of Grape Nuts, I saw this and thought it was funny:
> ...



It's cats that don't mind throwing up....and do it regularly.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 13, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I just got a Win 10 update, about five minutes total including the reboot.  No issues.  I have had the really long ones sort of lock me out of my desk top or it refused to load properly but it eventually rights itself.  I have found Win 10 to be a very user friendly and stable operating system, not quite as intuitive as the old Windows but more so than Win 8.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 13, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



That's true though both dogs and cats vomit easily which probably saves them from a lot of issues from bad food.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 13, 2017)

Friday cant come soon enough!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 14, 2017)

drifter said:


> Friday cant come soon enough!



The end of your tunnel?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 14, 2017)

I think we need an update from peach174 . She hasn't posted in awhile.

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Boedicca, her dad, brother, and family,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter in difficult transition,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, Esthermoon, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

Don't forget that the Geminid meteor shower peaks tonight and tomorrow night. Up to 120 meteors visible per hour.


----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2017)

ewwwwwwwww I just ate some cho covered cherries, and then come in here, and see a bunch of posts about cats and dogs puking. Now I want to puke.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 14, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



My computer took ten minutes to start up today and it did another update before initialising. I just hope it has been a fix for the damage the last update caused, which took about twenty five minutes to download.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 14, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I have really got to try coming by more often.  After reading through about 30 pages, I finally made it to the end.  Unfortunately, my lengthy commute, short daylight hours (sunrise around 10:15 am, sunset: around 3:35 pm), and the fact that my power system needs help.  I'm going to hire a professional to design what I need and then I'll booby trap the system so my partner cannot mess with it.  I don't mind lantern-light, it's more natural than the 12V leds.  Lanterns also contribute to warming the house.
> ...


I'll commute until I can afford a job that pays , less or one that pays a certain minimum.   In two years my current security clearance expires and that is the time plan to retire from what I am doing. I'm still likely to work just not as hard as I do now. I like reading as much as I can,  I just have to refrain from responding to old news.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 14, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



The updates are annoying in that the computer updates but then there is a second sometimes lengthy reconfiguration of the computer  because of the update.  I hold out hope that the wonks who figure out how to do that stuff will come up with something less annoying in the future.

I  got my first computer in the 1980's--a Compaq Presario 486--that was slower than molasses and extremely limited in what it could do.   It came equipped with probably the original Windows operating system.  The computer and monitor cost more than $2,000.  The dial up internet through AOL cost me $3/hour above and beyond their base fee after the first 3 hours/day that were free.   As my engineer son was helping me set it up and get going with it, he was so impressed with it and he and I agreed it was all the computer I would ever need. 

I now am working with a computer that is lightning fast with plenty of RAM and huge hard drive and does everything I need to do.  It cost me a little over $200 (Black Friday special.)  The only thing it doesn't have that all computers do these days is wifi but the Xfinity modem sits on my desk and I can easily hard wire into that.

Windows too has advanced so very far since that original computer, I hold out hope it will get better too.  Or the new operating system like Linux will be more user friendly re the software it can accept and will leave Windows in the dust.  I don't expect that to happen in my lifetime but you never know.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 14, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




I can't remember what year I got my first computer, but it was an original first generation IBM that I purchased in a junkshop. It was £75 and when it first came out it cost thousands. It only used Dos (disc operating system)
and I had to type in the commands. It had a green screen and no colour or mouse. It just ran text.
I took the lid off it and was immediately impressed with the quality of it, and when I saw the video card and drive cards were plug in, I realized it was upgradable and I soon upgraded it to an XT. I spent the next few years buying computer parts building them and selling them so I could get the money to buy a better system. It took me a few years to upgrade to a 486 with a colour monitor.
Since then I inherited some money and my current computer is one I had built for me a couple of years ago.
It has a 19 inch LCD monitor and easily downloads videos. But even so it is now too slow to run the latest video games like doom 4.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## boedicca (Dec 14, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> I think we need an update from peach174 . She hasn't posted in awhile.
> 
> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> ...



Thank you for all of the prayers. It's been awhile since I've provided an update.  My brother is doing well, so happy to see him healthy again.

My dad had a massive heart attack last night.  I'm rather in shock about it. He's hanging on right now, but so feeble.  Unlikely he will recover.  After months of being intellectually ready to lose him, emotionally it is horrifying. I'm so sad.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 14, 2017)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I think we need an update from peach174 . She hasn't posted in awhile.
> ...





I would imagine that one rarely can be emotionally prepared for the passing of a loved one.  I'm sorry for your father's ill health, boed.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 14, 2017)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I think we need an update from peach174 . She hasn't posted in awhile.
> ...



No how prepared you may think you are, you are never truly prepared for losing someone close to you.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 14, 2017)

I am playing a prank on my son for Christmas.  I have these beer nuts things that I bought, and nobody likes them, so they just sit there.  Whenever my son asks what I have for snacks, I point to it and tell him to dig in!  Lol!  So, I wrapped them up and put a nice bow and a tag on them.    It's going to be so funny when he opens that one and sees that it's the beer nuts!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 14, 2017)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I think we need an update from peach174 . She hasn't posted in awhile.
> ...



Oh so sorry Boe.  It is so hard to say goodbye and being intellectually ready still doesn't make it any easier.  But when there is no more chance for quality of life, all we can do is just love them through whatever is left of this life on Earth.  And sometimes it isn't yet time to go.  Please keep us updated.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 14, 2017)

One more day then Freedom.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 14, 2017)

I wrapped the Christmas gifts this evening.  A task I perform once a year and therefore lack real skills.  My efforts are noble, yet feeble.  I presume the recipients think I've been generous and hired the little three year old blind girl born without thumbs to wrap the presents.  But, there they are, all wrapped in red paper and scotch tape.

My brother and I conspired to drag Mom into the 21 st century this Christmas.  I bought her two Amazon echo dots, the robotic overlord.  My brother followed up by getting her two Alexa powered outlets so Mom can command lights to turn on both downstairs and in her bedchamber with a call of her voice.  Mom doesn't have to go downstairs to turn on the lights if she should hear a strange noise in the middle of the night.  She seems intrigued by the system both my brother and I have in our own homes.  She asks Alexa to play Ray Price and marvels at the musical response.

My brother and sister-in-law are getting a dog camera for Teddy, their dog and Daisy's cousin.  They will be able to see and hear Teddy on their phones and Teddy will hear their voices.  The gizmo can also spit out a dog treat, much to his delight.

My eight year old nephew is getting a high tech yoyo.  It's what they call a 'non-responsive' yoyo.  The axel of the yoyo has a ball bearing that lets it spin freely so he can do all those yoyo string tricks we were amazed by way back when.  He is an exceptionally coordinated kid, a natural athlete and showman.  So, I also got him juggling balls.  They are about the size of a plum and are basically leather covered bean bags so they won't bounce and roll away when dropped.  I figure that it will take him until New Year's Eve to master juggling three balls.  By St. Valentine's Day he should be able to juggle a lit torch, a buzzing chain saw and a pound of butter with no difficulty.

His Dad, my sister-in-law's son, is dating a lovely young woman with a seven year old daughter.  She is cute as a bug and a really cheerful little girl.  For her I got an outdoor explorer's kit.  It has a pair of binoculars, a liquid filled compass, a hand cranked flashlight (no batteries required) and a magnifying glass.  

For both these kids I wanted gifts that got them off screens and out into real life.  I fear too many children are only aware of the electronics eight inches from their noses and are missing out on reality.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 15, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter in difficult transition,
Boedicca's dad and family,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, Esthermoon, Sixfoot, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.


----------



## Sbiker (Dec 15, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 165984








Winter has come...

Is it time to sit at home, or a time to travel?


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 15, 2017)

My sister-in-law sent me this link.  For dog lovers, this should be a delight!

Boop boop


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 15, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 165984
> ...



Good morning everybody.  And to Sbiker, I always looked at winter as the time to be guilt free that I wasn't outside doing something constructive, a time for hot chocolate and hearty stews and jigsaw puzzles that just don't feel right in the summer.   I don't think of it as a time to travel, but if one does travel, it feels like it is supposed to get away from ice, snow, and cold and to palm trees and wonderful beaches.

I love that tall ship in your photo though.  A museum piece?  I have always wanted to attend the event in Boston Harbor where the tall ships are sailed and are on display.  On my bucket list of things to do before I die.


----------



## Sbiker (Dec 15, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



It's a museum reconstruction of ship of XVIII century. A good example, what people in my town built at this place 300 years ago... Cannons are original 

I agree with you about hot chocolate - and I drinking hot coffee right now... But ancient Russians used winter for travels, because it's time, when they could use rivers as roads - an only good roads here for a centuries )) And I understand them after some years of working trips during winter  It's a real good, silent time to visit many interesting places in different towns... Offcourse, periodically having hot tea, coffee, maybe hot wine or vodka or cognac or something else


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 15, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



I can appreciate that.  I record all of the "Ice Road Truckers" segments on television here and watch them intermittently when nothing else is on.  It is a sort of documentary thing in which the truckers working for an actual trucking company transport stuff to remote villages in Northern Canada that are accessible only when the roads and rivers are frozen.  There are usually many river crossings without bridges that have to be traveled only when the ice is thick enough to support several tons of a loaded 18-wheeler.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 15, 2017)

Dang it, I screwed up again and missed another Coffee Shop birthday on the 13th.  So a heartfelt belated Kat 

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY KAT!!!!*​


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 15, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Dang it, I screwed up again and missed another Coffee Shop birthday on the 13th.  So a heartfelt belated
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY KAT!!!!*​



I rely on you for everyone's birthdays, Foxy!  

Kat


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 15, 2017)

ChrisL said:


>



I meant to ask yesterday, is that your bunny Chris?


----------



## Kat (Dec 15, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Dang it, I screwed up again and missed another Coffee Shop birthday on the 13th.  So a heartfelt belated Kat
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY KAT!!!!*​




Oh my. LOL Thank you!


----------



## Kat (Dec 15, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dang it, I screwed up again and missed another Coffee Shop birthday on the 13th.  So a heartfelt belated
> ...




And thank you!


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 15, 2017)

Happy Birthday Kat!


----------



## Kat (Dec 15, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Happy Birthday Kat!



Thank you!


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 15, 2017)

Another Nosmo King Christmas story...

The family went to Trinity Presbyterian church, the one on top of the hill on Maine Boulevard.  Trinity was right behind St. Aloysius Roman Catholic in size of congregation.  Back in the salad days of the Baby Boom generation and full industrial output of the upper Ohio River valley, churches and schools were bursting at the seams with rambunctious kids.

Mom and Pop enjoyed compliments about the behavior of their children during church services.  What those who admired the comportment of me and my brother didn't know was the amount of discipline envolved in keeping us quiet.  Mom and Pop stressed the reality of sacred spaces.  Bank lobbies, the Carnegie library and especially the church.  These were places we were never allowed to throw a fit and raise a fuss.  Funny how those verbs are so specific.  One throws a fit, raises a fuss.

But there were distractions enough in church to keep us settled.  We usually took a pew right behind Mrs. Vodrey.  If she were to be portrayed in the movies, Margaret DuMount would play her.  You may remember Margaret from many Marx Brothers movies.  She was always the matronly woman baffled and impervious yet always the butt of the pranks of the brothers.

Mrs. Vodrey wore a fox stole during Sunday services.  The clasp on that fox piece was the head of the fox.  The mouth served as the clasp and its stuffed little mouth bit down on its foot.  The head was fitted out with little beady glass eyes.  Between studying that wrap with its anatomical features and filling in all the 'O's 'P's 'R's and 'Q's in the church bulletin kept me occupied.  My brother passed the time by napping.

But that was enough to impress Mrs. Vodrey.

Ours was a singing congregation.  There were organized choirs for elementary aged kids, high school kids and the Canticle choir was the feature group for adults.  The congregants sang too.  I knew Pop could not make the choir given his tin ear.  He was flat and sang behind the beat.

Easter and Christmas were the times the choirs shined most.  But especially Christmas Eve.

The service began with the congregation seated and the sanctuary bathed in candle light.  Marion Hales was seated at the organ and with a silent cue she would begin playing "Oh Come All Ye Faithful", one of my personal favorite Christmas hymns.  The elementary aged kids would then proceed down the aisle.  They wore dark green velvet robes, a broad white collar and gold bow.  They carried lighted tapers and sang in their high, sweet voices "Oh come let us adore Him, Christ the Lord!" with their little angelic faces awash in candle light.

They were followed by Rev. Toot, our minister, wearing a red and gold robe and carrying a candle.  He read from the Book of Matthew, the Nativity story.  After two or three verses, the choir would respond "Oh come let us adore Him, Christ the Lord."

Then the high school aged choir kids would march down the aisle.  Decked out in deep red robes decorated with sprigs of fresh holly, they too carried  lighted candles and responded after Rev. Toot "Oh come let us adore Him, Christ the Lord."  They took their places in the choir loft behind the little kids.

Then Rev. Toot took his place at the pulpit and read more from Matthew.  The adult choir, the Canticle choir, would fill the sanctuary with their rich voices.  They came down the aisle wearing gold robes and each one with a taper light.  "Oh come let us adore Him, Christ the Lord".

The congregation was on its feet singing along with the choir.  Rev. Toot ended the call and response by noting the Shepards with their flocks and the Heavenly Host singing Hosannahs from above.

While I was enthralled and my brother was gobsmacked by the pageantry, it all proved too much for a little kid among the pews.  After about the sixth "Oh come let us adore Him, Christ the Lord", he was moved by the spirit and shouted out "One more time!"

A giggle rustled through the sanctuary and we went home to dream about sugarplums and anticipate Christmas morning.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 15, 2017)

Hi everyone.
Just a brief up date;
We were busy the 1st week of Dec. with doc appointments.
Good check ups on every single one!! 
Then this 2nd week I got this weird flu that's going around which I gave to hubby, so both of us are now getting over it.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 15, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Hi everyone.
> Just a brief up date;
> We were busy the 1st week of Dec. with doc appointments.
> Good check ups on every single one!!
> Then this 2nd week I got this weird flu that's going around which I gave to hubby, so both of us are now getting over it.



Good to hear the check-ups are positive.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 15, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Hi everyone.
> Just a brief up date;
> We were busy the 1st week of Dec. with doc appointments.
> Good check ups on every single one!!
> Then this 2nd week I got this weird flu that's going around which I gave to hubby, so both of us are now getting over it.



Bummer.  At least you're getting over it.  In time for Christmas.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 15, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Another Nosmo King Christmas story...
> 
> The family went to Trinity Presbyterian church, the one on top of the hill on Maine Boulevard.  Trinity was right behind St. Aloysius Roman Catholic in size of congregation.  Back in the salad days of the Baby Boom generation and full industrial output of the upper Ohio River valley, churches and schools were bursting at the seams with rambunctious kids.
> 
> ...



Great stories!   Another great entry for Nosmo's Anthologies.

Back in Kansas I directed both the Junior Choir (Middle School and Highschool students) and the adult choir in our church.  Two of the most memorable times did not include an exceptional or inspiring performance by the combine choirs.

One was that our choir was asked to provide the music for the community Easter Sunrise Service and we practiced for weeks to do a rousing anthem acapella as no suitable instrumental accompaniment  was available.  The Easter dawned frigid and gray with just enough breeze to intensify the damp cold.  I was busying myself trying to get the music effectively clothes pinned to a music stand--I didn't trust myself to direct without it just in case I forgot where the rests were or how long to hold a particular note--while the choir assembled and put themselves into the proper rows.

Our number was announced by the worship leader and I looked up and brought up both arms to bring them to attention and be ready for the downbeat.  And there I saw my choir, in full dress choir robes, but also in coats, sweaters, scarfs, hats, I think there were some earmuffs in there.  It was hysterical.  To this day I don't know how I held my composure.

And another time, the choir had just  performed a rousing  rendition of Handel's "Hallelujah Chorus".  They all sharply clipped the final phrase and I started counting off the three-beat rest before the final "Hallelujah."  And in what should have been a deafening silence in the auditorium, somebody's wrist watch was playing "The Yellow Rose of Texas."   To all our credit we all got that final "Hallelujah" in before we all lost it.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 15, 2017)

Happy Birthday Kat


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 15, 2017)

Last work day over YAY!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 15, 2017)

drifter said:


> Last work day over YAY!




congrats drifter...


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 15, 2017)

I exchanged numbers with some people from work who did not work directly in my department with the scary boss. After I left like 5 different people texted me how unhappy they are at the workplace and how the boss has caused this terrible toxic environment.  2 people told me they have job interviews and plan to leave also. It was the weirdest environment I ever worked in. The second weirdest was working for a mayor and her ongoing disputes with the city council.


----------



## Kat (Dec 15, 2017)

drifter said:


> Happy Birthday Kat




Thank You!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 15, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter in difficult transition,
Boedicca's dad and family,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, Esthermoon, Sixfoot, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 16, 2017)

I have a set of Rod Velarde Skinwalker mugs we bought 30 years ago (four different designs), last night I was doing dishes, put the Wolf one in the rack to dry and it found an opening in the front of the rack to escape from and committed Seppuku on the tile floor.........  talk about being pissed..........  

Here's a picture of bear skinwalker I found on the webz;






As the warrior dances around the mug he turns into to the animal who's skin he's wearing.  

We bought them way back when the wife and I were first married and she first visited my parents in Colorado, two of the mugs we had picked up at Garden of the Gods and two at Mesa Verde.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 16, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> I have a set of Rod Velarde Skinwalker mugs we bought 30 years ago (four different designs), last night I was doing dishes, put the Wolf one in the rack to dry and it found an opening in the front of the rack to escape from and committed Seppuku on the tile floor.........  talk about being pissed..........
> 
> Here's a picture of bear skinwalker I found on the webz;
> 
> ...



Stuff happens but I understand when a favorite thing gets lost or broken.  Hopefully you can replace it?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 16, 2017)

Well my Daughter, SIL and 2 grandsons 12 and 5 years of age arrive in about 8 hours for the pre-Christmas celebration. They have to leave the 24th and return to their home in Geneva, Il. 
Let the chaos begin...
Sara and Scott will be staying in a Hotel in Waikiki and the boys will stay with Tutu and I...


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 16, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Well my Daughter, SIL and 2 grandsons 12 and 5 years of age arrive in about 8 hours for the pre-Christmas celebration. They have to leave the 24th and return to their home in Geneva, Il.
> Let the chaos begin...
> Sara and Scott will be staying in a Hotel in Waikiki and the boys will stay with Tutu and I...
> 
> View attachment 166225



Really good looking boys.  The age difference is a bit challenging but you'll manage that.  We won't have our kids/grandkids with us this Christmas but it's okay.  We'll enjoy Christmas Day with Aunt Betty and Dana and it will be good.

Aunt Betty, age 91, is determined to have Christmas dinner at her house this year  The woman is amazing.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 16, 2017)

A belated Happy Birthday, Kat.  What's the latest count?


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 16, 2017)

Spent the past 2 days at the VA hospital getting all kinds of tests and prodding. Had to get a brain scan (my yearly one) to check on 3 old minor strokes. Still can't find anything in there.
Then I had a sonogram or something on my right breast for a painful thickening since a knee operation 4 1/2 months ago. Then yesterday I had to get a mammogram (yes indeed) and they found no cancerous growth. The cancer specialist/surgeon wants me to contact my only surviving aunt (83) who had a double mastectomy as did her now deceased sisters. Plus my 3 female cousins to see if they had any cancer. Doctor wants my Aunt's latest test results to find out if there's a genetic strain that could affect men in the family. Leaving for Texas in the A.M. for 6 weeks instead of the usual 3 months. Have to be back here by Feb 13 to get some more tests before I would have to get a biopsy. All my doctors say they are not concerned but they want to make sure. Please Foxfyre , don't put me on the sick list or a suicide watch. I'll keep you posted if anything comes up. We're fortunate to have irosie91 on this forum because she's an expert on medical knowledge


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 16, 2017)

How do you tamp down childish enthusiasm this time of year?  When the kids act up maybe the best thing to do is to wrap some empty boxes in Christmas paper and place them under the tree.  When the kids get out of hand take some of those empty boxes from under the tree and put them on the fire.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 16, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a set of Rod Velarde Skinwalker mugs we bought 30 years ago (four different designs), last night I was doing dishes, put the Wolf one in the rack to dry and it found an opening in the front of the rack to escape from and committed Seppuku on the tile floor.........  talk about being pissed..........
> ...


So far, no, haven't found that one for sale and the one's I have found (that I already have) are going for $30 each.  Really it's just a nice looking coffee mug that has spent more time in storage than in use so no big deal, it's more that a complete set like I had could have been sold for $150 +.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 16, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


My recommendation is to look into locally made Homer Laughlin Fiestaware.  Make East Liverpool Great Again!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 16, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Still we all probably have one or two or so possessions that have no great monetary value or maybe even any strong emotional connection for us, but that we just like maybe for reasons we don't fully understand or can articulate.  And if one of those is lost or broken, there is a sense of loss.  I have a favorite Rachel Ray coffee cup that I probably would not replace even if I could, but I will hate the day it breaks


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## Compost (Dec 17, 2017)

What with all the food and desserts and festive whatnot lately, I thought I'd have a light breakfast this morning.  What did I eat?  An apple?  Toast?  Nope.  A large handful of holiday colored peanut M&M's.  

Turns out M&M's are very good with coffee.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 17, 2017)

Hombre got a haircut yesterday and the barber he uses is near our local Krispy Kreme place.  It is the only time we ever get Krispy Kreme's so he brought home a box full yesterday morning.  We are having the last two with our coffee this morning.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 18, 2017)

Kat said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Birthday Kat!
> ...



Happy belated B-Day, Kat!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 18, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



No, just a picture of a bunny I thought was cute.   

Here is my bunny . . .


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 18, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Good looking bunny.     My daughter and her husband had two of those french lop bunnies.  He got one and he was so adorable that she went and got one on the theory their huge rabbit cage could easily hold two.  Wrong.  The bunnies fought so viciously they had to be kept separated so they had two enormous rabbit cages that took up most of the space in their front room.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 18, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



My bunny is a mutt.  He has some angora in him, I know that.  He is really fluffy.  He doesn't look nearly as big when he's wet.  When I first found him, I gave him a bath, and I just used a cup to wash off his body because he was filthy and all clumped up.  I left his head dry, and he looked SO funny with a skinny little body and a big fat head!  I should've taken some pictures.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 18, 2017)

I have a picture of my sister when she was little holding a baby bunny she found in the backyard. So cute.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 18, 2017)

Been busy working on projects, mainly the wife's dresser I'm refinishing plus a few other projects I have going not to mention all the house husband stuff to do.  We did finally take a long road trip yesterday down to Ruidoso, Tularosa and Alamogordo, that was tiring.  Matter of fact on the return trip the wife took over on Rt 380 from Carrizozo to Socorro while I took a nap, got back home around 5:30.


----------



## Kat (Dec 18, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...





Thank you, and how pretty!


----------



## peach174 (Dec 18, 2017)

It's a cold rainy day here.
We're both glad we don't have to go anywhere today. 

Mr. P's leg wounds are looking good and is finally healing faster. He has been walking with 2 canes for the last 2 weeks and walks with only one inside the house.
He has appointments for the skin doc on Wed. and the heart doc on Thursday .
Then doc free till after Christmas. YEAH!

We are both getting over this flu and are starting to get better.
Looks like we are all set here for our Christmas. 
I cheated this year and put up one of those starlight laser lights. It looks surprising nice for being so easy to set up.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 18, 2017)

peach174 said:


> It's a cold rainy day here.
> We're both glad we don't have to go anywhere today.
> 
> Mr. P's leg wounds are looking good and is finally healing faster. He has been walking with 2 canes for the last 2 weeks and walks with only one inside the house.
> ...



Glad to hear on all fronts.   Those laser light thingees don't need special protection from the rain?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 18, 2017)

For those interested in the eagle cam, Harriet and M1's next eaglet should hatch in less than 6 days now with the second egg to hatch in a little less than 9 days.
Live Eagle Cam


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 18, 2017)

Greetings from the Lone Star State!  According to my signature, I am back in Cowtown.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 19, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter in difficult transition,
Boedicca's dad and family,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, Esthermoon, Sixfoot, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

_We see the coming of the winter storms more often now as the winter solstice approaches.  Just remember that there are blue skies and sunshine on the other side.



_


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 19, 2017)

What is it?


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 19, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 166734
> 
> What is it?


A baby Fur Ball.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 19, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 166734
> 
> What is it?



It almost looked liked an owl to me, but I know that owls don't have fur.    I cheated and googled it, so I know what it is, but I won't tell.    It is SOOO cute anyways.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 19, 2017)

Owls also don't have 4 legs.  Lol!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 19, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 166734
> 
> What is it?



Like Chris, I googled it so I know.  But how cute.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 19, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 165984
> ...


I suppose that depends, where will you travel to, and how much you might like hunkering down in the winter cold.  Me, I love to hunker down.  It's snowing right now, has been all day.  I split some wood and am now ready to settle down with a good book, keeping the fire stoked.  Travel, meh, not so much my cup of tea.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 19, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


We still use ice roads in Alaska.  A lot of heavy equipment is moved over ice that would never get where it is needed an other way.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 19, 2017)

I've been teasing the little one occasionally by telling her I'm getting her a bunch of coal for Christmas.  Well, I wrapped up a few boxes and put charcoal briquettes in them, and was going to tease her Christmas morning by making it appear I really had given her just coal.....but in the last box, I would also put a little card letting her know to go look somewhere else to get her actually presents.  My employer has nixed that idea; she's afraid the little one would just be sad and disappointed, rather than find it funny.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 19, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I've been teasing the little one occasionally by telling her I'm getting her a bunch of coal for Christmas.  Well, I wrapped up a few boxes and put charcoal briquettes in them, and was going to tease her Christmas morning by making it appear I really had given her just coal.....but in the last box, I would also put a little card letting her know to go look somewhere else to get her actually presents.  My employer has nixed that idea; she's afraid the little one would just be sad and disappointed, rather than find it funny.


I agree.  I was once warned that children don't really "get" sarcasm, either.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 19, 2017)

Two months ago I woke up at 4 or 5 in the morning, because I was concerned about finding work.  Now I wake up then to go to work.  In hindsight, I wish I could have just left the dealership last year when the new owners arrived.  Could have made one transition instead of two.  Hopefully I can fast track my way to a career position and really make something out of this.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 19, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Ya need yourself a Ural Baikal......... 

Welcome


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 19, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I've been teasing the little one occasionally by telling her I'm getting her a bunch of coal for Christmas.  Well, I wrapped up a few boxes and put charcoal briquettes in them, and was going to tease her Christmas morning by making it appear I really had given her just coal.....but in the last box, I would also put a little card letting her know to go look somewhere else to get her actually presents.  My employer has nixed that idea; she's afraid the little one would just be sad and disappointed, rather than find it funny.



Yeah, she is too young, IMO.  They don't take those kinds of jokes well at that age.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 19, 2017)

Hugs to Everyone


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 19, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 166734
> ...




What search terms can you have used to find a picture like that? Tiny fur ball in the palm of hand?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 19, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



You search the picture itself.  If you have Chrome, you just right click on it and choose search image on google.  And the picture will come up.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 19, 2017)

Well I am up at 5.30 am having laid awake since 3.00. I do this every day now as I only seem to need three hours sleep these days.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 19, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Well I am up at 5.30 am having laid awake since 3.00. I do this every day now as I only seem to need three hours sleep these days.



You need to tire yourself out during the daytime!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 20, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Well I am up at 5.30 am having laid awake since 3.00. I do this every day now as I only seem to need three hours sleep these days.



Hombre has been having the same problem. . .waking up at 3 or 4 a.m. and can't go back to sleep.  Of course he goes to bed at 9 or 10 so he is getting 6 hours of sleep which may be enough though 8 hours is recommended for folks our age.  So tonight I sent him to bed with 2 extra strength acetaminophen (generic Tylenol) PM plus 1 naproxen.  That works for me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 20, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter in difficult transition,
Boedicca's dad and family,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, Esthermoon, Sixfoot, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 20, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I used to love to travel but these days we like our own bed at night, our own coffee pot and routine in the mornings.  So we do most of our travel via documentaries and TV travelogues and books.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 20, 2017)

It is December 20 and five shopping days until Christmas.

And while I am waiting for our cinnamon rolls to bake, I looked up this day in history.  What is alarming is how many of the events I remember. 


1957 Elvis Presley is drafted
*American Revolution*
1783 Virginia cedes western land to federal government
*Automotive*
1989 “Roger & Me” opens in U.S. theaters
*Civil War*
1862 Raid on Holly Springs, Mississippi
*Cold War*
1963 Berlin Wall opened for first time
*Crime*
1986 Man chased to his death in Howard Beach hate-crime
*Disaster*
1987 Ferry collides with oil tanker near Manila
*General Interest*
1946 French crack down on Vietnamese rebels
1989 The U.S. invades Panama
1995 NATO assumes peacekeeping duties in Bosnia
*Hollywood*
1989 Michael Moore’s Roger & Me opens
*Literary*
1579 John Fletcher is baptized
*Music*
1969 “Funky Drummer” is recorded

*Old West*
1803 The French surrender Orleans to the U.S.
*Presidential*
1836 Jackson submits Indian treaty to Congress
*Sports*
1983 Guy Lafleur and Steve Shutt get landmark goals in same game
*Vietnam War*
1960 National Liberation Front formed
1967 President Johnson visits Australia, Thailand, and Vietnam
*World War I*
1914 First Battle of Champagne begins
*World War II*
1941 Hitler to Halder: No retreat!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 20, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Well I am up at 5.30 am having laid awake since 3.00. I do this every day now as I only seem to need three hours sleep these days.
> ...



Tylenol PMs work pretty good.  I've taken them before.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 20, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> It is December 20 and five shopping days until Christmas.
> 
> And while I am waiting for our cinnamon rolls to bake, I looked up this day in history.  What is alarming is how many of the events I remember.
> 
> ...



I don't remember a single one.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 20, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > It is December 20 and five shopping days until Christmas.
> ...



Well I can't say I remember most, but there are some I do remember.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 20, 2017)

Finally finished the wife's dresser, her Christmas present.

Before;


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 20, 2017)

After:


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 20, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> After:
> 
> View attachment 167055


Yowza!  Very colorful!

Well done!


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 20, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > After:
> ...


The wife wanted a Mexican blanket look, she actually wanted the Mexican rug we have copied on the whole thing, I refused due to the fact it's solid maple so we compromised on the drawers only.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 20, 2017)

Ringel05 That's beautiful.  I have been looking and looking for a dresser like that for a back bedroom.  If you run across another one please alert me.  Or I may just redo an old 1950's era blond chester drawers that is out in the garage.  Do you have to take all the old finish off or just sand it some?


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 20, 2017)

There are still 2 items I purchased through ebay for the little one for Christmas which have not arrived.  Both came from overseas and had large windows for estimated delivery times, but both were estimated to arrive before Christmas (one by the 11th, one by today).  I'm hoping to get lucky and have them show up in the next few days, but I'm not really expecting it at this point.  One was just a little thing that caught my eye, and I wouldn't feel too bad about giving up on and getting a refund, but the other is a multi-colored light that I got for the little one to use as a night-light.  She likes to have the TV on when she goes to sleep, and also has a string of Christmas lights over her closet door.  What I ordered would project a bunch of light dots on her wall or ceiling, sort of a disco-ball look.  I wanted to give her that one for Christmas, but now I'm thinking I won't get to.  

That's what I get for buying from sellers halfway around the world!


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 20, 2017)

drifter said:


> Hugs to Everyone



Back at ya.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 20, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> There are still 2 items I purchased through ebay for the little one for Christmas which have not arrived.  Both came from overseas and had large windows for estimated delivery times, but both were estimated to arrive before Christmas (one by the 11th, one by today).  I'm hoping to get lucky and have them show up in the next few days, but I'm not really expecting it at this point.  One was just a little thing that caught my eye, and I wouldn't feel too bad about giving up on and getting a refund, but the other is a multi-colored light that I got for the little one to use as a night-light.  She likes to have the TV on when she goes to sleep, and also has a string of Christmas lights over her closet door.  What I ordered would project a bunch of light dots on her wall or ceiling, sort of a disco-ball look.  I wanted to give her that one for Christmas, but now I'm thinking I won't get to.
> 
> That's what I get for buying from sellers halfway around the world!



Maybe they'll come.  I try to buy all that kind of stuff through Amazon that has proved to not only always get the order right but they get it to me on time and in good shape.  But we have had good service from others too.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 20, 2017)

I have gone through major fits trying to get Obamacare started for 2018.   Finally got the coupon book for my plan yesterday.  I have to send it in before 1/1/2018.  Problem is I am eligible for an Obamacare plan through the post office now.  That one looks to cost eighty dollars a month more, but lower copays and it has dental insurance included.  Hopefully I can get this figured out tonight and either send in the check or sign up for the other plan.  Insurance, thy name is not simplicity.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 20, 2017)

Just so you all know, my posting here was often a way to keep my mind busy in an often boring job.  It was a big help.  Now I am super busy learning a new job and making real life what it should have been.  I hope to get in here a bit more, so I can keep up the social contacts, but it will have to be just little bits here and there for now.  Just wanted you to know I appreciate one and all.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 20, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 That's beautiful.  I have been looking and looking for a dresser like that for a back bedroom.  If you run across another one please alert me.  Or I may just redo an old 1950's era blond chester drawers that is out in the garage.  Do you have to take all the old finish off or just sand it some?


Depends on the finish.  If it's varnished or polyurethaned then you need to strip that off with stripper, same if it has multiple layers of paint.  Then comes the sanding starting with 80 grit then 120 grit then 220 grit.  Once you're done with the 220 grit wipe the whole thing down with a damp rag or sponge, let it dry then go over it again with 0000 steel wool.  If it's just color stained or lightly painted then skip the stripping and 80 grit and start with the 120 grit.  I use an orbital sander but finish the sanding off by hand with 500 grit before wiping it down and using steel wool on it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 20, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



And it is amazing how often it is right.  When I right clicked and searched on your avatar, however, it came back with an identification of 'autumn'.  

My avatar gets an I.D. of 'cartoon'.  

Nosmo's avatar of "Daisy" is IDed as "companion dog", 

Montro's bears is IDed as "do brown bears eat. . .", 

Drifter's avatar is "Christmas fashion sketch",

 and Ringel's is accurately identified as "pirates of the caribbean jack". 

That was all of us that appear on the page right now.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 20, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 That's beautiful.  I have been looking and looking for a dresser like that for a back bedroom.  If you run across another one please alert me.  Or I may just redo an old 1950's era blond chester drawers that is out in the garage.  Do you have to take all the old finish off or just sand it some?
> ...



And if it is veneer (which I'm pretty sure it is) forget the whole thing?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 20, 2017)

Google IDed Save's avatar as "wallpaper hd cat".  Apparently that is more uptown than most of the rest of us.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 20, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


If it's real wood veneer you're okay, if it's vinyl or plastic then you have to sand the whole thing with at least a 220 grit for the paint to adhere.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 20, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> I have gone through major fits trying to get Obamacare started for 2018.   Finally got the coupon book for my plan yesterday.  I have to send it in before 1/1/2018.  Problem is I am eligible for an Obamacare plan through the post office now.  That one looks to cost eighty dollars a month more, but lower copays and it has dental insurance included.  Hopefully I can get this figured out tonight and either send in the check or sign up for the other plan.  Insurance, thy name is not simplicity.



I haven't had insurance (or seen a doctor) in 20+ years.  Complicated insurance might be better than none.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 20, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Google IDed Save's avatar as "wallpaper hd cat".  Apparently that is more uptown than most of the rest of us.


What does Google say about my avatar?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 20, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Google IDed Save's avatar as "wallpaper hd cat".  Apparently that is more uptown than most of the rest of us.
> ...



There is children in the CS Hoss...


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 20, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Google IDed Save's avatar as "wallpaper hd cat".  Apparently that is more uptown than most of the rest of us.
> ...



LOL.  I googled it and the screen went dark for a much longer than usual time and finally came back with "best guess for this image:  person."


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 20, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Ridgerunner's avatar comes back:  "Best guess for this image: kirchgoens us army"


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 20, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


"Companion Dog" is a generous description.  I often say Daisy is less a dog and more like a...  One of my sister-in-law's friends stopped me, rolled her eyes and said "more like a child?"

"No.  I was going to say 'more like something you could win at a carnival'."

Daisy the Mutt does a better job at vacuuming out my wallet than anything else.  Tomorrow afternoon she has an appointment across the street with the groomer in an effort to ready herself for the attention she will draw at Christmas with the whole family there.

I did look into licensing her as a therapy dog.  I think she would do great in the children's ward at City Hospital or the day room at a nursing home.  She could lay on laps and be petted and stroked and adored (some of her favorite activities).  But the licensing procedure is arduous.  18 hours of training by state certified animal trainers, and that can only happen at their facilities, the nearest one being an hour and a half away near Cleveland.  Then I would have to add an addendum to my home owner's insurance policy to protect me from any harm a 14 pound miniature poodle could do.

My sister-in-law's mother suffers from Alzheimer's disease, a most brutal condition.  She now lives in an Alzheimer's facility here in the county.  Last weekend Mom and my sister-in-law paid her a visit.  While there someone brought in a therapy dog.  They came into the Day Room with an English Bulldog on a leash.  From the accounts both Mom and my sister-in-law recounted, every patient immediately went to the dog.  All other conversation stopped and the patients surrounded the dog and began smiling and petting it.

With Daisy's repertoire of tricks and playful behavior, both Mom and my sister-in-law both said she would be the Belle of the Ball.  But I don't want to bundle her in the car three nights a week and drive her to Cleveland and back just to make that happen.  It sounds terribly selfish on my part, but I think the strain of a three hour round trip might be more than Daisy could tolerate.  Then I would find out how much insurance I would need to repair the wrath of a miniature poodle!  But I think the upholstery in my car would take the brunt of it.  And by 'brunt' I mean pee.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 20, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I just googled mine and it came back "internet forum."


----------



## Sbiker (Dec 21, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> _And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_
> 
> ...



And even after it you could remember, Russian alphabet has 33 letters, so you can try a bit more else ))


----------



## Sbiker (Dec 21, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



As I know, a lot of roads in North Siberia work only in winter too  But it's a good rule, not to drive alone after -30C...

I remember, how I started old car in -30C, after a party in a country house in winter... It didn't want to start anyhow, so I unscrew spark plugs and warmed them at gas furnace, in kitchen...It was successful try ))


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 21, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter in difficult transition,
Boedicca's dad and family,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, Esthermoon, Sixfoot, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.


----------



## Sbiker (Dec 21, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> _And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_
> 
> ...


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 21, 2017)

Morning friends. I applied for 4 jobs. I am excited about Xmas. It finally snowed a lot and I love it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 21, 2017)

drifter said:


> Morning friends. I applied for 4 jobs. I am excited about Xmas. It finally snowed a lot and I love it.



So we hope that just the right one comes your way.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 21, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Morning friends. I applied for 4 jobs. I am excited about Xmas. It finally snowed a lot and I love it.
> ...



Thank you, I love all your prayers and this thread.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 21, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I have gone through major fits trying to get Obamacare started for 2018.   Finally got the coupon book for my plan yesterday.  I have to send it in before 1/1/2018.  Problem is I am eligible for an Obamacare plan through the post office now.  That one looks to cost eighty dollars a month more, but lower copays and it has dental insurance included.  Hopefully I can get this figured out tonight and either send in the check or sign up for the other plan.  Insurance, thy name is not simplicity.
> ...



Other than last year when I had pneumonia, I rarely need health insurance.  Even then I managed the costs to under $400, so not having it for me would be a savings.  Thing is Mrs. Liberty had knee surgery in April and that would have been terribly expensive.  Being older just means you are far more likely to use health insurance.  

The post office coverage is twice as expensive, but better coverage and I suspect I will earn more than I used to calculate my Obamacare premium.  By the time I repay that difference on 2019 federal taxes, I am probably better off to get more complete coverage and avoid a big bill. We cancelled Mrs. Liberty's dental plan to save $110 a month, so that can ease the other premium adjustment.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 21, 2017)

drifter said:


> Morning friends. I applied for 4 jobs. I am excited about Xmas. It finally snowed a lot and I love it.



Searching for a job is so different these days.  I thought showing up in person might be helpful, but some places only want email contact.  

I have a week of training coming up in January and on the 12th is a test....

...if you don't get a passing score, you are fired.  Right after that is a 30 evaluation, where they can let you go.  Really?


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 21, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Morning friends. I applied for 4 jobs. I am excited about Xmas. It finally snowed a lot and I love it.
> ...



You're smart  I know you will pass easily. People are lucky to have you on the team.


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 21, 2017)

blackhawk said:


>



And there is nothing that can guilt you like a dog who wants a bite of whatever you're snacking on.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 21, 2017)

When you just need to pick up a few things. . .


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 21, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> I have gone through major fits trying to get Obamacare started for 2018.   Finally got the coupon book for my plan yesterday.  I have to send it in before 1/1/2018.  Problem is I am eligible for an Obamacare plan through the post office now.  That one looks to cost eighty dollars a month more, but lower copays and it has dental insurance included.  Hopefully I can get this figured out tonight and either send in the check or sign up for the other plan.  Insurance, thy name is not simplicity.





I don't have any health insurance right now. I would pay the extra if it gives more perks.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 21, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> When you just need to pick up a few things. . .



I always do that. Or I go to the store for one specific thing get sidetracked by a sale and end up buying bargains, leave, get home and realize I forgot to buy what I went for originally.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 21, 2017)

Where's tonight's prayer photo?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 22, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter in difficult transition,
Boedicca's dad and family,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, Esthermoon, Sixfoot, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 22, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> _And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_
> 
> ...




FF - thank you for all of your prayers for my family this year. 

I'm sad to let you know that my beloved Dad passed away this week.  Even though we expected him to go, it is still very devastating.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 22, 2017)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...



So sorry


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 22, 2017)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...



My condolences for you loss, boed.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 22, 2017)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 22, 2017)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...



So sorry Boe.   Someone so loved must surely still feel it.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 22, 2017)

drifter said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



I feel the same about you and your future employer.  

Memorizing stuff is not my strong suit, abstract reasoning is.  

I took an Astronomy midterm in college and missed a single question.  While we were reviewing the test results in class, I made a case for why my answer was correct.  The professor said I was not suppose to know that information yet, so my answer was right, but not for testing purposes.  Sometimes being smart is a curse.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 22, 2017)

drifter said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I have gone through major fits trying to get Obamacare started for 2018.   Finally got the coupon book for my plan yesterday.  I have to send it in before 1/1/2018.  Problem is I am eligible for an Obamacare plan through the post office now.  That one looks to cost eighty dollars a month more, but lower copays and it has dental insurance included.  Hopefully I can get this figured out tonight and either send in the check or sign up for the other plan.  Insurance, thy name is not simplicity.
> ...



You have 60 days from the loss of your job to apply for Obamacare.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 22, 2017)

Don't go shopping, whatever you do!  I went to Walmart today just to pick up a throw away container that I had forgotten to pick up for one of my desserts that I'm bringing for Christmas dinner.  Well, I went in there, and everything was fine, and then I ran over to Market Basket (which is right next door) just to pick up a few snacks for work and some lunches for the week.  

I got in my car and tried to leave.  It took me an HOUR and 20 MINUTES to get out of the Walmart parking lot.  That is how bad the traffic was.  It was just terrible.  T-E-R-R-I-B-L-E!!!


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 22, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Don't go shopping, whatever you do!  I went to Walmart today just to pick up a throw away container that I had forgotten to pick up for one of my desserts that I'm bringing for Christmas dinner.  Well, I went in there, and everything was fine, and then I ran over to Market Basket (which is right next door) just to pick up a few snacks for work and some lunches for the week.
> 
> I got in my car and tried to leave.  It took me an HOUR and 20 MINUTES to get out of the Walmart parking lot.  That is how bad the traffic was.  It was just terrible.  T-E-R-R-I-B-L-E!!!



Just throw some change in the Salvation Army kettle and they'll let you leave faster.


----------



## yiostheoy (Dec 22, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Anytime I take a written test and my answer does not agree with the answer key then I just presume the answer key is fokked up.


----------



## yiostheoy (Dec 22, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Hossfly kiss your longhorn steers for me.

I know you Texas boyz love your livestock !!

These become hamburgers further West !!


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 22, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


*????????????????*


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 22, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Don't go shopping, whatever you do!  I went to Walmart today just to pick up a throw away container that I had forgotten to pick up for one of my desserts that I'm bringing for Christmas dinner.  Well, I went in there, and everything was fine, and then I ran over to Market Basket (which is right next door) just to pick up a few snacks for work and some lunches for the week.
> 
> I got in my car and tried to leave.  It took me an HOUR and 20 MINUTES to get out of the Walmart parking lot.  That is how bad the traffic was.  It was just terrible.  T-E-R-R-I-B-L-E!!!


Went by the Wally World around 11am, drove though the packed parking lot and continued on to Albertsons..........


----------



## Spoonman (Dec 22, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > So this morning I get off the bus and some idiot decides to blow himself up in the bus terminal.  I was never in any real danger.  I was in the same building but about half a block away.  I heard the explosion and saw a few hundred people come running in my direction screaming bomb, and active shooter. the guy did more damage to himself than anyone else fortunately
> ...



yes, the subway tunnel leads into the port authority.  it is both a bus terminal and subway hub. turns out the only real injury was to himself.   the other people just had ringing in the ears from the explosion


----------



## Spoonman (Dec 22, 2017)

ia 007 still around?  I haven't seen any posts by him


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 22, 2017)

Spoonman said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Spoonman .. Hello old Pal...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 22, 2017)

It's cookie .. baked goodie night at the Lumpy house, some background old time (faith included) Christmas background music and lotsa yapping in the kitchen. So I'm pretty well prepared to spread some Christmas cheer...


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 22, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Thanks. I hope I find another job quickly though even if it's not perfect it will be better than the environment I just left.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 22, 2017)

drifter said:


> Thanks. I hope I find another job quickly though even if it's not perfect it will be better than the environment I just left.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 23, 2017)

Spoonman said:


> ia 007 still around?  I haven't seen any posts by him



He isn't as active as he used to be but is still posting some on USMB forums and checks in here at the Coffee Shop every now and then.  You and he and Big Black Dog  all share a birthday you know, so we can't completely split you guys up.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 23, 2017)

Tonight special thoughts, prayers, comforting vibes go out to boedicca and her family in the passing of her beloved father.

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter in difficult transition,
Boedicca and family in the loss of her father,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, Esthermoon, Sixfoot, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 23, 2017)

Sherry and me will be out of town tomorrow so I just wanted to wish everyone in the Coffee Shop a Merry Christmas.  This is a great group here led by Ms Foxfyre.  I hope everyone has a wonderful time with their families.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 23, 2017)

Tomorrow is Christmas Eve and the time for Nosmo King and his family to exchange gifts, eat a wonderful meal and enjoy each other's company.  We had Christmas on Christmas when my brother and I were kids.  The anticipation on Christmas Eve for the big day ahead, the tumbling out of bed before we were awakened by Pop's call of "Hoy lads!", the running down the staircase in our pajamas (sometimes with the footy type making running more like skating), and diving into a heap of boxes wrapped in red and green and ribbons.

But as we grew up we looked at Christmas morning more as a chance to sleep in and then lay around the house noshing on sandwiches and cookies.  A more relaxed approach to the holiday for a maturing family.  The grandparents are all gone.  No more bundling up and driving to Pop's parents in the morning, Mom's in the afternoon.

At Pop's parents we would have breakfast before we opened our gifts.  Grandpa had, among other delights, the first color television set I ever saw.  We would spend Sunday evenings there watching Ed Sullivan and Bonanza.  Well, I got to watch the opening as Sunday was a school night. I had to go lay down once the map burned and Lorne Greene was introduced.

Grandpa also had one of those aluminum Christmas trees.  The boughs looked like silver pipe cleaners and a pink satin ornament hung from each of them.  There was a light with a color wheel shining up on it.  Red then blue then green and finally yellow light flooded the tree a,axing me and my brother, but making Mom feel uneasy.  I found out as an adult Mom always thought that tree was tacky.

Mom's parents always gave us kids the toys Mom and Pop regretted.  One Christmas I got a real drum set and my brother got a toy gun that made six or seven different noises when he sot it.  Another year we got real football gear, pads, helmets, jerseys and a ball that when tossed would break everything it cast its shadow on in the living room.

But tomorrow will be low key compared to those Christmases of my youth.  But just as happy!

Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 23, 2017)

So I've never claimed to be a candy maker, okay?  But I love peanut brittle and my sister and law and others make such good peanut brittle.  All are in other states this year.  So when I ran across the raw Spanish peanuts with a peanut brittle recipe on the container at Sprouts, I thought I would try something different.

I had to look up a couple of terms in the recipe that were unfamiliar to me, but I followed the directions I thought exactly.  And when I spread the candy into the buttered pans as directed, it looked like peanut brittle, it smelled like peanut brittle, and it tasted like peanut brittle as much as melted peanut brittle can taste I suppose. (It was a first for me.)

But once I took up the hardened candy, broke it into pieces as directed, and then took a bite....whoops!!!  It tasted good but it immediately super glued our teeth together and any fillings were in mortal danger as we attempted to extract ourselves from the stuff.

I finally bagged the cooled candy pieces hoping that time would correct whatever was the problem.  The next morning all those candy pieces had merged into a  large mass that we couldn't separate if we used a jackhammer.  Later in the day, I scooped up the bowling ball clump of sugar and nuts and gave it a proper burial in the kitchen trash can.  Sighed.  Now I'm waiting for the butterscotch brownies to cool so I can get busy on the snickerdoodles.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 23, 2017)

For your last minute shopping gift for somebody special, how about this house?

This is the scale model of what is under construction.





Price tag, a cool $500 million making it the most expensive single family dwelling in America according to the NY Times.
Who Wants to Buy the Most Expensive House in America?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 23, 2017)

This one is for Ridgerunner , SeaGal , Sherry , and WelfareQueen


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 23, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> This one is for SeaGal , Sherry , and WelfareQueen


Snow in Florida!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 23, 2017)

Christmas in Fort Worth


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 23, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Christmas in Fort Worth


Was at the Stockyards today!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 23, 2017)

Christmas in Benson,AZ


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 23, 2017)

Christmas in Foley AL


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 23, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Christmas in Foley AL


Isn't that Ernie's place?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 23, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Christmas in Foley AL
> ...



Doc Holliday's is Ernie's place, yes, but I couldn't find anything Christmassy for Doc Holiday's except for the Santa on Bike's flyer.  You can find the darndest things on the internet.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 23, 2017)

Christmas in Pittsburgh.  The tree at Horne's Department store downtown.  We love fireworks in Pittsburgh!

Redirect Notice


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 23, 2017)

I took my mom out to stores today. Traffic wasn't too bad but now I'm tired.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 23, 2017)

Christmas City - Mcadenville, NC.   Across the Catawba River from Charlotte. There's a driving route through the town during December every year. People come by the thousands every night in cars and buses.It is one fantastic sight. This is only a few pictures. The link has more  


mcadenville nc christmas lights photos free - AOL Image Search Results









​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 

​


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 23, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Christmas in Pittsburgh.  The tree at Horne's Department store downtown.  We love fireworks in Pittsburgh!
> 
> Redirect Notice


Horne's isn't in business anymore.  Neither is Kaufman's or Gimble's.  But their Christmas window displays were as close to visiting Disneyland as we could get back in the early 60's.  Animated characters from tiny mice up to and including St. Nicholas himself swirled and danced in the big department store windows.  Before the shopping mall, one of the great treats of the season was going downtown to gawk at the store windows.

The best way to tour the Christmas window displays was to take the trolley, or streetcar.  Riding on their own system of tracks embedded in the pavement of the downtown streets, they were powered by overhead electrical lines.  A shower of blue sparks would come down as the trolley moved from block to block.

On one memorable trolley ride Mom cradled my baby brother, just five months old at the time, while I held Pop's hand with my little mitten covered paw.  At Smithfield Street a group of nuns got on board with us.

"That's what we need in our church, Pop!  Nuns!" I said with great flourish.

Pop's Presbyterian soul must have shuddered at that thought, but the nuns shyly giggled.  And my ecumenical education moved forward by degree.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 23, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Christmas City - Mcadenville, NC.   Across the Catawba River from Charlotte. There's a driving route through the town during December every year. People come by the thousands every night in cars and buses.It is one fantastic sight. This is only a few pictures. The link has more
> 
> 
> mcadenville nc christmas lights photos free - AOL Image Search Results
> ...


What a charming town!  I imagine tourists are booking hotel rooms early to tour McAdenville!


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 23, 2017)

Tomorrow begins with the baptism of my eight year old nephew.  It's down in the neighboring town of Wellsville.

In my faith, baptism happens to infants.  The proud parents come up to the baptismal font, a huge clam shell on a concrete pedesta.  Everything in Trinity Presbyterian was concrete except the chambers holding the organ pipes which were covered with oak strip flooring oriented vertically, and the oak pews.  Other than that, Calvinism meets architecture in a symphony of cold gray concrete.

The parents cradle their wee bairn and the minister reaches into the clam shell and draws out a handful of East Liverpool tap water.  A blessing is said, the baby's fontenel is wetted and tears of joy are dabbed away from every attending mother's eye.

But my nephew is going to be fully emersed.  And this particular chapel does not have a water heater for their baptismal pool.  My nephew expressed his concern over getting dunked in December water.  He told my brother that he intends to wear a long sleeve shirt to stave off the chill. No one has the heart to tell him that long sleeves won't protect him against chilly water.

By the way, anybody else notice how the days are getting longer?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 23, 2017)

Dropping by to wish everybody a very Merry Christmas and a happy, healthy, and great New Year.  Enjoy your holiday and remember that Jesus is the reason for the season.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 23, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Tomorrow begins with the baptism of my eight year old nephew.  It's down in the neighboring town of Wellsville.
> 
> In my faith, baptism happens to infants.  The proud parents come up to the baptismal font, a huge clam shell on a concrete pedesta.  Everything in Trinity Presbyterian was concrete except the chambers holding the organ pipes which were covered with oak strip flooring oriented vertically, and the oak pews.  Other than that, Calvinism meets architecture in a symphony of cold gray concrete.
> 
> ...



LDS?


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 23, 2017)

drifter said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Tomorrow begins with the baptism of my eight year old nephew.  It's down in the neighboring town of Wellsville.
> ...


United Brethern.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 23, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Congrats to your nephew.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 24, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Christmas in Pittsburgh.  The tree at Horne's Department store downtown.  We love fireworks in Pittsburgh!
> 
> Redirect Notice



Fireworks are more a New Year's Eve thing here but I bet it is awesome.  I'm posting the photo at your link:


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 24, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> Dropping by to wish everybody a very Merry Christmas and a happy, healthy, and great New Year.  Enjoy your holiday and remember that Jesus is the reason for the season.



And a Merry Christmas to you BBD.  And here's Christmas in Rockford IL that I believe is fairly close to your place:


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 24, 2017)

Tonight special thoughts, prayers, comforting vibes go out to boedicca and her family in the passing of her beloved father.

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter in difficult transition,
Boedicca and family in the loss of her father,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, Esthermoon, Sixfoot, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

Preparations. . .


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 24, 2017)

Condolences to Boedicca.


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 24, 2017)

Wow, I just logged on and have been looking at those wonderful pictures you have put up, FF. They are all so beautiful and resplendent of this wonderful season we are privileged to enjoy.

I do wish everybody a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year. I also wish for continued prosperity for the USMB Coffee Shop. I am having a terrible time typing correctly as I slit the index finger on my left hand at work yesterday. lol. It is better today. That antibiotic cream works wonders and fast but it is the bandaid that is causing me to slow down and just be grateful it wasn't my hand I chopped off while trying to wrap a 3 x 4 feet framed picture with cardboard and a huge tape gun, for a customer. 

How great to see BBD again. I hope he and his beautiful wife are doing fantastically, as always. What a handsome couple they are. I remember pics he put up a few years ago.

Well, cheers to all CS regulars and to the owner herself who makes her place the sweetest of all in USMB land to come to. I can just smell the hot cinnamon rolls and hot chocolate with marshmallows right this very minute and wish I had some.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 24, 2017)

AquaAthena said:


> Wow, I just logged on and have been looking at those wonderful pictures you have put up, FF. They are all so beautiful and resplendent of this wonderful season we are privileged to enjoy.
> 
> I do wish everybody a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year. I also wish for continued prosperity for the USMB Coffee Shop. I am having a terrible time typing correctly as I slit the index finger on my left hand at work yesterday. lol. It is better today. That antibiotic cream works wonders and fast but it is the bandaid that is causing me to slow down and just be grateful it wasn't my hand I chopped off while trying to wrap a 3 x 4 feet framed picture with cardboard and a huge tape gun, for a customer.
> 
> ...



And a very Merry Christmas to you my friend.  Happy you are checking back in at the CS again too.  I don't 'own' the Coffee Shop though.  We all do.  I am just privileged to be the nosiest, bossiest one here.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 24, 2017)

AquaAthena said:


> Wow, I just logged on and have been looking at those wonderful pictures you have put up, FF. They are all so beautiful and resplendent of this wonderful season we are privileged to enjoy.
> 
> I do wish everybody a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year. I also wish for continued prosperity for the USMB Coffee Shop. I am having a terrible time typing correctly as I slit the index finger on my left hand at work yesterday. lol. It is better today. That antibiotic cream works wonders and fast but it is the bandaid that is causing me to slow down and just be grateful it wasn't my hand I chopped off while trying to wrap a 3 x 4 feet framed picture with cardboard and a huge tape gun, for a customer.
> 
> ...




Merry Christmas, sis......


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 24, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Christmas in Pittsburgh.  The tree at Horne's Department store downtown.  We love fireworks in Pittsburgh!
> ...



Pittsburghers revel in fireworks all year long.  Of course rose it helps that the world famous Zambelli fireworks company in locat d in nearby New Castle, PA.   When my beloved Pirates were suffering through 21 consecutive losing seasons the thing that brought out the crowds was fireworks nights.

There is a myth about the frequency of fireworks displays here.  It has been rumored that an Iraqi family sought asylum in Pittsburgh back in 2003.  The family moved to the north shore between PNC Park and Heinz Field.  But they soon went back to Iraq as the constant din of fireworks kept them up at night.


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 24, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, I just logged on and have been looking at those wonderful pictures you have put up, FF. They are all so beautiful and resplendent of this wonderful season we are privileged to enjoy.
> ...


LOL, I wondered what you'd find to correct. lol


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 24, 2017)

AquaAthena said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



Well you gotta do what you gotta do. 

I love hot cocoa with marshmallows too.  That will be tonight when we watch a Christmas movie or two that we have watched many times before.


----------



## OldLady (Dec 24, 2017)

Ernie S. said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Glad to hear it!  Merry Christmas, Ernie!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 24, 2017)

Those interested in the the eagle cam, a reminder that egg #1 could hatch at any time now.  Today should be the day.  I put an icon on my desktop to be able to check in frequently without any hassle.

Live Eagle Cam

Once the hatching process begins it can take up to a day for the baby eagle to fully free himself/herself from the egg.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 24, 2017)

AquaAthena said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...











​


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 24, 2017)

Needed one more gift for the wife, this morning her Keurig gave out. Problem solved. Nice way to sell same amount of coffee for more money but she loves it so off I go. 


May not post much but I drop in couple times a week to try to keep up,,,,so Merry Christmas and hope things look up in New Year  for those having tough go of it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 24, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, I just logged on and have been looking at those wonderful pictures you have put up, FF. They are all so beautiful and resplendent of this wonderful season we are privileged to enjoy.
> ...



And Merry Christmas to you PC!!  So happy you stopped in.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 24, 2017)

Manonthestreet said:


> Needed one more gift for the wife, this morning her Keurig gave out. Problem solved. Nice way to sell same amount of coffee for more money but she loves it so off I go.
> 
> 
> May not post much but I drop in couple times a week to try to keep up,,,,so Merry Christmas and hope things look up in New Year  for those having tough go of it.



And a Merry Christmas to you mots.  We're always happy whenever our friends have time to stop by.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 24, 2017)

Time for my anal.....  ummmm annual Christmas greeting;
A Merry Syphilis and a Clappy New Year to all!!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 24, 2017)

Was getting stuff together for tomorrow's dinner, was planning on a pot roast until I realized I had no beef roast in either freezer........  (Another) quick run to Albertsons and I'm glad I did, yup I picked up the pot roast at half price but sitting in front of it was a $70 beef crown roast marked down to $7...........  Now I have to look up how to cook a crown roast.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 24, 2017)

I just got home about an hour ago after spending the weekend with my friends about an hour north of here.  It's been a pretty good weekend.  I exchanged presents with my friends, and they mostly went over well (although I got one gift that they already had) and they got me some very nice 49ers stuff.  Those 49ers are currently beating the Jaguars, completely unexpectedly.  The Jags have had the best D pretty much all year long, and the Niners have put up 36 points as of 6 minutes into the 4th quarter, while only giving up 19.  The big part of the weekend was me buying a used car.  Despite my age, it's the first car I've owned.  I actually don't have it; it's paid for and mine, but I left it with my friends as he is somewhat of a car guy, while I don't know a thing about them.  He's going to replace the housing over the rear lights, as it was damaged on both sides, and he'll do a quick check in a few days to see if there seem to be any issues.  I'm going back up there this New Year's weekend, and will bring it back when I return from that, next Sunday or Monday.

It was a cheap used car, a 2002 Saturn station wagon, but I don't need it for much.  It has space in case I need to carry anything, it has less than 150,000 miles, so it hasn't been driven into the ground, hopefully it will last me for a while with as little as I hope to actually drive it.

My employer will have a lot of family over here tomorrow for opening Christmas presents.  The tree is jam-packed with gifts; I just put my contributions there when I got home earlier (minus the few I added to the "from Santa" pile).  Everyone will be going to visit my employer's sister later in the day, and I'll decide then whether to join them or stay at home to have the house to myself for a while.

I hope everyone is and has been having a good holiday season.

Boedicca, I hope that you can spend the holidays remembering the good times with your father while you grieve.


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 24, 2017)

Everyone have a.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 25, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter in difficult transition,
Boedicca and family in the loss of her father,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, Esthermoon, Sixfoot, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

Christmas Eve in Albuquerque


----------



## ricechickie (Dec 25, 2017)

Every year, I dread Christmas with the unrealistic expectations of peace and cheer and Christ-like generosity.  I used to fake it fairly well, but since the death of my husband, I find it more and more difficult.

I’m not trying to bring anyone down.  I can’t express this with the bare honesty anywhere else.  In a 40 day period, I go through the anniversary of his death, Thanksgiving, his birthday, Christmas, and our wedding anniversary (New Year’s Day).  And this year, I’m having a major surgery on Jan 2.  

I am thankful for what I have (really!).  The kids and I have exchanged gifts, and we will share in preparing a Christmas dinner.

I just wanted someplace where I didn’t have to force jollity today. 

And now, having gotten that off my chest, I can say with all sincerity that I wish you all a Merry Christmas.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 25, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> Every year, I dread Christmas with the unrealistic expectations of peace and cheer and Christ-like generosity.  I used to fake it fairly well, but since the death of my husband, I find it more and more difficult.
> 
> I’m not trying to bring anyone down.  I can’t express this with the bare honesty anywhere else.  In a 40 day period, I go through the anniversary of his death, Thanksgiving, his birthday, Christmas, and our wedding anniversary (New Year’s Day).  And this year, I’m having a major surgery on Jan 2.
> 
> ...


----------



## petro (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas to all...
Bitter nasty cold today...-20 windchill this morning with nearly -40 to -50 windchills in northern Mn. Stay warm northern Hemi folks.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 25, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> Every year, I dread Christmas with the unrealistic expectations of peace and cheer and Christ-like generosity.  I used to fake it fairly well, but since the death of my husband, I find it more and more difficult.
> 
> I’m not trying to bring anyone down.  I can’t express this with the bare honesty anywhere else.  In a 40 day period, I go through the anniversary of his death, Thanksgiving, his birthday, Christmas, and our wedding anniversary (New Year’s Day).  And this year, I’m having a major surgery on Jan 2.
> 
> ...



Holidays are hard when remembering loved ones who aren't here.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas everyone!






Mr. P and I have much to be thankful for.
We thank you all here who have given their prayers and well wishes and support for us this whole year. I don't know how I would have gotten along though this whole year without you all! 
Mr. P is doing very well.
He has been walking with his cane and riding his Can Am when it's warm enough during the day.

I'm cooking buffalo prime rib roast for the 1st time.
I'm hoping it turns out good. If it does I will take some leftovers to a couple of friends who live alone out here tomorrow.

Everyone have a wonderful day!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 25, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> Every year, I dread Christmas with the unrealistic expectations of peace and cheer and Christ-like generosity.  I used to fake it fairly well, but since the death of my husband, I find it more and more difficult.
> 
> I’m not trying to bring anyone down.  I can’t express this with the bare honesty anywhere else.  In a 40 day period, I go through the anniversary of his death, Thanksgiving, his birthday, Christmas, and our wedding anniversary (New Year’s Day).  And this year, I’m having a major surgery on Jan 2.
> 
> ...



Few of us have not been where you are ricechickie.  I am always somewhat relieved when the holidays are over as Christmas especially was a pretty stressful and not always joyous time for me when growing up and into my young adulthood.  And as a result I am one who deals with the old tapes running this time of year and that can trigger a reactive depression.  But I have learned to deal with it and greatly reduce the stress of doing nothing that I do just because it is expected.  What I do, I do because I want to.  And that helps make it fun and keep those old tapes tamped down.


----------



## Sherry (Dec 25, 2017)

WQ and I hope all of our Coffee Shop friends are having a happy holiday season. We have so much to be thankful for this year, and are grateful to have another Christmas with my Mom. We'll be heading over to her house shortly, and I'll be so thankful to have her, my beautiful children, and my loving husband all together.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 25, 2017)

We're off to Aunt Betty's for the day, but each and every one of you from our house to yours:


----------



## Toro (Dec 25, 2017)

A Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukkuh, and Happy Holidays to all you Coffee Shoppers!


----------



## boedicca (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas and Chinese Food Day!


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 25, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> So I've never claimed to be a candy maker, okay?  But I love peanut brittle and my sister and law and others make such good peanut brittle.  All are in other states this year.  So when I ran across the raw Spanish peanuts with a peanut brittle recipe on the container at Sprouts, I thought I would try something different.
> 
> I had to look up a couple of terms in the recipe that were unfamiliar to me, but I followed the directions I thought exactly.  And when I spread the candy into the buttered pans as directed, it looked like peanut brittle, it smelled like peanut brittle, and it tasted like peanut brittle as much as melted peanut brittle can taste I suppose. (It was a first for me.)
> 
> ...



You did not achieve a high enough temperature.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 25, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> Every year, I dread Christmas with the unrealistic expectations of peace and cheer and Christ-like generosity.  I used to fake it fairly well, but since the death of my husband, I find it more and more difficult.
> 
> I’m not trying to bring anyone down.  I can’t express this with the bare honesty anywhere else.  In a 40 day period, I go through the anniversary of his death, Thanksgiving, his birthday, Christmas, and our wedding anniversary (New Year’s Day).  And this year, I’m having a major surgery on Jan 2.
> 
> ...



Christ also brings the promise of resurrection and a joyous reunion with your husband ricechickie.


----------



## ricechickie (Dec 25, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > Every year, I dread Christmas with the unrealistic expectations of peace and cheer and Christ-like generosity.  I used to fake it fairly well, but since the death of my husband, I find it more and more difficult.
> ...



Thank you. I will try to remember that.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 25, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> Thank you. I will try to remember that.



Yes, well no planning any premature USMB exits okay?  I have plans to enjoy you here for a long time.


----------



## ricechickie (Dec 25, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you. I will try to remember that.
> ...



No worries. I plan to survive the surgery.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 25, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...



You misspelled thrive.  Lord, watch over our friend ricechickie and guide the hands if her surgeon, assist the recuperation through the nurses and heal her completely.  Amen


----------



## Spoonman (Dec 25, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > ia 007 still around?  I haven't seen any posts by him
> ...


Thank you.  yes, i remember that.  I think 007 and I were both the same age too.


----------



## Spoonman (Dec 25, 2017)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


   Lumpy,  how the heck are you


----------



## Spoonman (Dec 25, 2017)

Wishing everyone a very Merry Christmas


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 25, 2017)

Spoonman said:


> Wishing everyone a very Merry Christmas



Same to you Spoonie.


----------



## ricechickie (Dec 25, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Save, I appreciate the prayers.  I mean it. I won’t turn down any prayers or words of encouragement.

Merry Christmas, and bless you.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 25, 2017)

Oh, I forgot to add this little story from yesterday.

My youngest daughter unbeknownst to me or Mrs. Liberty has written back and forth to my MIL for years.  This is the MIL who passed away recently.  Well young one brings this Christmas card from MIL with her to Christmas and opens it here.  Thing is, MIL did not send out cards this year.  We cannot make out the post mark, but it is at least a year old.  Young one has moved several times in the last two years and this card was addressed to an old address in Colorado Springs.  Seems it caught up to her just before Christmas this year.  On the cover was a winter scene with cardinals.  A cardinal in a winter scene was on the face of her funeral home memorandum.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 25, 2017)

boedicca said:


> Merry Christmas and Chinese Food Day!
> 
> View attachment 167860


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 25, 2017)

A Christmas ship at Garabaldfi Oregon last night:


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 26, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter in difficult transition,
Boedicca and family in the loss of her father,
ricechickie for impending surgery,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, Esthermoon, Sixfoot, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

And as we bid farewell to Christmas night 2017:


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 26, 2017)

I hope everyone had a very Merry Christmas and that Santa was good to you all!    I got to spend the day at my aunt's with my family and my grandmother.  My grandmother was doing amazingly well compared to how she was just a couple of weeks ago.  Her doctor discontinued the routine dosage of Ativan that they were giving her, and OMG.  You wouldn't believe how much better and how much more aware she is.  She was talking.  She was able to recognize me.  In fact, when I pulled into my aunt's house, they were just pulling in with grammy, and I went over to their car and poked my head inside to say hello.  I pulled my sunglasses up, and she laughed and said "you pulled your sunglasses up so I would recognize you."  She was right!  Lol!  Great day anyways.  Having my grandmother somewhat "back" was the best Christmas present ever!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 26, 2017)

If you have a loved one with Alzheimer's and they are on Ativan, take into consideration that this particular drug seems to make their Alzheimer symptoms worse.  You may want to discuss with the doctor lowering the dosage or discontinuing it completely in favor of another alternative.  The change in my grandmother's behavior is just amazing since discontinuing the Ativan (she still gets it on a p.r.n. or as needed basis).


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 26, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...



Yes, we all miss those empty chairs that were once filled during the holidays.  I miss my son, my father and my grandfather every day and it is normal to think about them even more during holiday seasons when we would normally have everyone together.    The only thing I can say is try not to dwell on it, try to stay busy and give yourself some good feels by doing some kind things for other people/family members.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 26, 2017)

So much for Christmas day, I slept through most of it and did not go online.. But I hope everyone here had a good day.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 26, 2017)

It should be noted that in many of the more liturgical and orthodox traditions, the four Sundays/weeks leading up to Christmas is Advent or preparation for Christmas.  Christmas Day BEGINS the 12 days of Christmas instead of ending Christmas.

So on the second day of Christmas I offer this special treat of a (cough) barbershop quartet stranded in a snowstorm at some church:

youtube four kids lip synching Christmas carol - Bing video


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 26, 2017)

Was just idly surfing the web while on interminable hold and ran across this little human interest story.  Seems two guys had been best friends for 60 years when they each had their DNA tested as is the popular thing to do these days.  Turns out they were brothers!  And it made them very happy.

Best Friends For 60 Years Discover They Are Brothers


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 26, 2017)

Update on the eagle cam - this morning we had PIPS, i.e. tiny holes the babies have pecked through the shell from the inside.  They'll keep working and it could take up to 48 hours for them to fully hatch.  Egg 1 was late hatching--right at the maximum after which it would have been declared inviable.  Egg 2 was right on time at the earliest it could be expected to begin to hatch.  So the two fledglings could appear approximately at the same time and that could be anytime from later today or hopefully sometime tomorrow.  Certainly by Thursday A.M.  Exciting times for eagle watchers.

Live Eagle Cam


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 26, 2017)

Spoonman said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



I'm fine, a few things to whine about here and there but keeping my smile mostly. Your disappearance was noticed old friend, a definite dip in fun, laughter and the good stuff around here.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 26, 2017)

Tomorrow I have to get back on track and go Job hunting. I hope I find a Job that is perfect for me with a work environment and people I fit in with.

Hugs to all the coffeeshoppers.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 27, 2017)

Good night all.  No change in last night's vigil list and it is way past the witching hour here so I'm off to bed.


----------



## ricechickie (Dec 27, 2017)

drifter said:


> Tomorrow I have to get back on track and go Job hunting. I hope I find a Job that is perfect for me with a work environment and people I fit in with.
> 
> Hugs to all the coffeeshoppers.



Good luck!


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 27, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> It should be noted that in many of the more liturgical and orthodox traditions, the four Sundays/weeks leading up to Christmas is Advent or preparation for Christmas.  Christmas Day BEGINS the 12 days of Christmas instead of ending Christmas.
> 
> So on the second day of Christmas I offer this special treat of a (cough) barbershop quartet stranded in a snowstorm at some church:
> 
> youtube four kids lip synching Christmas carol - Bing video



The Twelfth day is when you take your tree down.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 27, 2017)

A great Tom Petty song.  May he rest in peace.  


You Wreck Me


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 27, 2017)

petro said:


> Merry Christmas to all...View attachment 167837
> Bitter nasty cold today...-20 windchill this morning with nearly -40 to -50 windchills in northern Mn. Stay warm northern Hemi folks.



I overlooked your Christmas greeting in the flurry of posts petro, but happy you stopped by.  By oh my, what nasty weather for Christmas you folks had.

And it doesn't look any better for New Years.  While we here in the southwest are having to endure horrible high 50's and low 60's--well above average for us this time of year--I copied these headlines off the Drudge Report just now:

*Record -36° in Minnesota...
NEW YEAR'S EVE IN NYC COLDEST IN HISTORY?
Temps 30° BELOW normal...
Some of most extreme cold 'ever observed' in central Missouri...
Arctic Blast: Canada... 
MYSTERY: BLUE snow Russia...
UPDATE: Erie, PA pummeled by record 5 feet of snow...
NATIONAL GUARD MOBILIZED... 

LIVE CHILL MAP...   (showing lows I presume)




*

So mercy.  You folks in the upper midwest and northeast, bundle up.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 27, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > It should be noted that in many of the more liturgical and orthodox traditions, the four Sundays/weeks leading up to Christmas is Advent or preparation for Christmas.  Christmas Day BEGINS the 12 days of Christmas instead of ending Christmas.
> ...



If you follow the liturgical calendar yes.  For us, it is usually New Year's Day.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 27, 2017)

WelfareQueen said:


> A great Tom Petty song.  May he rest in peace.
> 
> 
> You Wreck Me



One of your better ones I think.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 27, 2017)

Spoonman said:


> Wishing everyone a very Merry Christmas



Looks so good for you to be posting again Spoonie even if it is just now and then.  I was afraid we had lost you forever.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 27, 2017)

Was thinking about Againsheila a few days ago.  It has been almost a year since she posted.  Her birthday was Christmas Eve.


----------



## petro (Dec 27, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > Merry Christmas to all...View attachment 167837
> ...


Here we sit at noon and -4 for a high today. 
Looks nice and sunny from my window.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 27, 2017)

I took my rabbit outside this morning and I wore my snow pants.  I was still cold.  Bunny was loving it though.  Currently around 20, lows around 3 today.  Feels like temperature is 15.  Brrrrr!  I am just hanging around at home today until it's time to go to work.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 27, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I took my rabbit outside this morning and I wore my snow pants.  I was still cold.  Bunny was loving it though.  Currently around 20, lows around 3 today.  Feels like temperature is 15.  Brrrrr!  I am just hanging around at home today until it's time to go to work.



I would enjoy more winter like weather here as we really NEED winter here.  20's I can handle nicely.  3 not so much.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 27, 2017)

petro said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > petro said:
> ...




All I can say is brr.


A WINTER POEM by Juanita Doe Whatever





Shit it's cold!

the end


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 28, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter in difficult transition,
ricechickie for impending surgery,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, Esthermoon, Sixfoot, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 28, 2017)

Another frigid morning here in New England!  It is currently 7 degrees, feels like temperature is 2 degrees.  Highs today of 12 degrees, lows of 1 degree.    I have the day off today so I won't be going to work, and I am just going to stay inside and do some housework or something.  I hate this kind of cold weather.  It really sucks.


----------



## ricechickie (Dec 28, 2017)

I’m going to spend today talking sweetly to my furnace and cuddling my car’s battery. 

Anything to get them through these temperatures.....


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 28, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Another frigid morning here in New England!  It is currently 7 degrees, feels like temperature is 2 degrees.  Highs today of 12 degrees, lows of 1 degree.    I have the day off today so I won't be going to work, and I am just going to stay inside and do some housework or something.  I hate this kind of cold weather.  It really sucks.





ricechickie said:


> I’m going to spend today talking sweetly to my furnace and cuddling my car’s battery.
> 
> Anything to get them through these temperatures.....



I hear that.  Yes, such bitter cold does affect our emotional comfort I think, just as does oppressive heat.  Both can be dangerous, but I think cold is moreso.  So common sense does prevail here.

On the bright side, you can turn up the furnace, cuddle up to the fire, put on additional clothing etc. to get warm.  But there are days you can't take off enough clothing to get cool. 

Thinking of petro this morning.  He mentioned he is in northern Minnesota.  It was a record minus 37 degrees at International Falls this morning.  That broke the old record of minus 32 degrees recording in 1924.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 28, 2017)

What part of the country are you in ricechickie?  I know Chirs and Drifter are both in New England.


----------



## ricechickie (Dec 28, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> What part of the country are you in ricechickie?  I know Chirs and Drifter are both in New England.



Off Lake Erie.


----------



## ricechickie (Dec 28, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Another frigid morning here in New England!  It is currently 7 degrees, feels like temperature is 2 degrees.  Highs today of 12 degrees, lows of 1 degree.    I have the day off today so I won't be going to work, and I am just going to stay inside and do some housework or something.  I hate this kind of cold weather.  It really sucks.
> ...



I like the cold much more than extreme heat.  Cold weather energizes me.

But I am not feeling 100% this winter, so I can’t get out there and clear snow like I’m used to doing.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 28, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> What part of the country are you in ricechickie?  I know Chirs and Drifter are both in New England.



I'm in the west.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 28, 2017)

drifter said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > What part of the country are you in ricechickie?  I know Chirs and Drifter are both in New England.
> ...



Can you be more specific?  California?  Southwest?  Northwest?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 28, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > What part of the country are you in ricechickie?  I know Chirs and Drifter are both in New England.
> ...



Ah.  Yeah you're up there in the midst of it.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 28, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Southwest


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 28, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



You should feel much better after your surgery if you treat yourself well as you recover from it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 28, 2017)

drifter said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Okay, then I'll put you in the bunch with Peach174, Ringle, and me.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 28, 2017)

Here in the upper Ohio River valley it is cold.  I mean cold!  It did not get out of the single digits today.  The National Weather Service has issued a Brass Monkey Alert.  Breathing means your nostrils stick together!  Daisy the Mutt has not been to the park for a walk since Christmas Day.  Our rule of not walking when the thermometer does not register at least 18 degrees is strict. 

But she seems to be in cahoots with the gas company.  Insisting on going outside on her leash secured in the North Lawn means opening the door, begging her out as she stands on the threshold, attaching her collar and leash then beating a retreat back into the warmth of the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate. It can be time consuming.

Meanwhile, a bit of a catch up.  First the baptism went well.  The church was packed to the gunwhales with happy Christmas congregants.  The baptism itself happened at the end of the service.  A drapery behind the alter concealed the baptismal pool.  When it opened, we saw my nephew already holding his nose in anticipation of being dunked.  The minister said it was the coldest baptismal water he had ever been in.

Christmas Eve dinner with Mom at the Big House was great.  A prime rib roast had been dry aging in my refrigerator for 14 days and was cooked to perfection by my gourmand brother.

Christmas morning dawned clear but, as it had snowed during the night, beautifully White in the Bing Crosby ideal.  Two inches of snow covered the lawns but not the streets.  As far as aesthetically Christmas, it was perfect.

I got the obligatory socks and skivvies.  Daisy got treats and some welcomed grooming supplies.  All in all, it was a great Christmas.

Then it got cold.  Did I mention it is cold?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 29, 2017)

Freezing here too.  Not as cold as Minnesota, but still too cold for me.  Single digits.  We are at 7 degrees currently.  It's terribly cold.  My face is stinging when I go out in this kind of cold weather, and my nostril hairs get icy.


----------



## ricechickie (Dec 29, 2017)

A warming trend. We’re above zero today!


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 29, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Freezing here too.  Not as cold as Minnesota, but still too cold for me.  Single digits.  We are at 7 degrees currently.  It's terribly cold.  My face is stinging when I go out in this kind of cold weather, and my nostril hairs get icy.



Getting your glasses frozen to your face is the worst.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 29, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Freezing here too.  Not as cold as Minnesota, but still too cold for me.  Single digits.  We are at 7 degrees currently.  It's terribly cold.  My face is stinging when I go out in this kind of cold weather, and my nostril hairs get icy.



I was just noticing on Accuweather that Massachusetts is now rated the #1 most healthy state to live in.    I don't think that has much to do with the weather though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 29, 2017)

And we folks in New Mexico are having to endure high 50's and low 60's for highs this week, above freezing for lows.  Brutal!  (ducks and runs.)


----------



## peach174 (Dec 29, 2017)

Good news from Mr. P's primary physician yesterday and good news from his skin wound Doc. this morning. Both say he is doing really good. Best of all, his MS is in remission for right now. 
Mr. P just took off for a ride on his can am while the weather is still good.
Next week is suppose to get cold again.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 29, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Good news from Mr. P's primary physician yesterday and good news from his skin wound Doc. this morning. Both say he is doing really good. Best of all, his MS is in remission for right now.
> Mr. P just took off for a ride on his can am while the weather is still good.
> Next week is suppose to get cold again.



I'm glad to hear he is doing so well.  My mom hasn't had an MS attack in a long time.  She still has her annoying every day symptoms but nothing to keep her from being active.  Thankfully.


----------



## Spoonman (Dec 29, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Wishing everyone a very Merry Christmas
> ...


my on line time has been pretty limited. work especially has been consuming so much of my time.


----------



## Spoonman (Dec 29, 2017)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


you know what happens, you get distracted and going in another direction.  after a week or two the other path becomes your norm and you aren't even thinking about posting. then one day it hits you and you're like, man it's been awhile since I checked out this place


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 30, 2017)

Spoonman said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



It sure happens.  But we're sure happy you chose to check in this week.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 30, 2017)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter in difficult transition,
ricechickie for impending surgery,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, Esthermoon, Sixfoot, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 30, 2017)

For the animal lovers among us, enjoy. . .

29 Hilarious Photos That Prove Animals Will Sleep Anywhere They Darn Please


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 30, 2017)

I hope everyone has a safe New Years. I plan to stay home watch movies and have the family to hang out with.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 30, 2017)

And for our members suffering in the super deep freeze this week:


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 30, 2017)

drifter said:


> I hope everyone has a safe New Years. I plan to stay home watch movies and have the family to hang out with.



And these days we choose to ring in the New Year with the New Yorkers and be sound asleep soon afterwards.  (We are on Mountain time here.)


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 30, 2017)

I can't count the times this week that I or Hombre or somebody else has said, what day is this?


----------



## ricechickie (Dec 30, 2017)

I’m finally relaxed enough to do something.  I made banana bread today.  The house smells great!


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 30, 2017)

We have just a handful of hours left in this year.  Every New Year we anticipate the coming year with a mix of optimism and trepidation.  And every year unspools itself in its own way.  Sometimes our optimism is rewarded and, unfortunately our trepidation seems well placed.

The new year is born in the dead of winter when our skies are the darkest.  Once we have finally gotten used to writing 2018 on checks and the like, the Spring and warmth and light is just around the corner.  The holidays are a welcome distraction this time of year.  But January brings with it the hard facts of winter.  We just have to muddle through the next eight weeks until finally the daffodils pop up and we can think about easier gas bills and getting the window screens out of the garage.

Meanwhile I've been watching Daisy the Mutt punctuate the snow on the North Lawn with little black commas and yellow exclamation points.  It's her way of shaking her paws in frustration at the scourge of deep winter.

Mom is getting more fearful of venturing out in the cold and dark.  I drop by every day and offer to get her errands run, buying two quarts of milk and a loaf of bread.  There are plenty of her neighbors who offer to clear her driveway and sidewalks at the Big House, but she sees dangers in the winter that the rest of us ignore.

Her New Year's Day celebrations include watching the Rose Parade from sunny Pasadena then stinking up the house with the aroma of sauerkraut and pork.  Mom does not share the family Scottish heritage.  She married into it.  Something we are thankful for because she never offered up a steaming haggis for dinner.  For that delicacy we had to go to Grandpa's.

As for me, New Year's Day will dawn as any other January day dawns.  I'll watch some college football, order a pizza and brace myself for the coming 364 days until we do it all over again.

Happy New Year, Coffee Shoppers!  And may the joys of the coming year be outnumbered only by the number of years we will see in the future.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## saveliberty (Dec 31, 2017)

When 2017 dies tonight I will drive a wooden stake into its heart, shoot it with a silver bullet in the head and bury it an extra three feet underground.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 31, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> When 2017 dies tonight I will drive a wooden stake into its heart, shoot it with a silver bullet in the head and bury it an extra three feet underground.



2017 has not been a really tough year for us, but it sure has been for many of us who can share your sentiment there.  By the way are you on the job yet?  Or have a definite starting date?


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 31, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > When 2017 dies tonight I will drive a wooden stake into its heart, shoot it with a silver bullet in the head and bury it an extra three feet underground.
> ...



Got my first check Friday.  On January 12th I have a test that determines if I stay longer.   Tests seem a bit more daunting later in life.  Plus it is five hours a day of driving for a week long class.  Not a lot of study time available.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 31, 2017)

We'll take a cup o' kindness yet.  Sayonara 2017!  Happy New Year!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 31, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



If you have a laptop or other useful tools for study, maybe it would be worth your while to spring for a modestly priced motel room in the city where the classes are?  Or buy a recorder to record the lectures/teaching sessions and listen while driving. . .or. . .?

And you are up there in the deep freeze.  Do have all the proper emergency survival stuff with you on the road please.  We're rather fond of you you know.


----------



## Dalia (Dec 31, 2017)

Bonjour, i hope everyone are doing well ?

Pour mes Amis Américains...


----------



## williepete (Dec 31, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Plus it is five hours a day of driving for a week long class. Not a lot of study time available.



I sometimes use my drive time to study. I borrowed one of my wife's old digital recorders and recorded notes into it. I break the subjects up into little 3-6 minute bites. Much longer than that and I find myself tuning them out. Makes drive time more productive. 

Hope this idea might help. Good luck.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 31, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Bonjour, i hope everyone are doing well ?
> 
> Pour mes Amis Américains...



Bonjour, Dalia.  We've been missing you!!!


----------



## Dalia (Dec 31, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Bonjour, i hope everyone are doing well ?
> ...


Thank you Foxfire your coffee is a nice place .


----------



## Gracie (Dec 31, 2017)

I wish everyone here a happy, prosperous, peaceful, joyful new year!!


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 31, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> If you have a laptop or other useful tools for study, maybe it would be worth your while to spring for a modestly priced motel room in the city where the classes are?  Or buy a recorder to record the lectures/teaching sessions and listen while driving. . .or. . .?
> 
> And you are up there in the deep freeze.  Do have all the proper emergency survival stuff with you on the road please.  We're rather fond of you you know.



Classes are in the heart of Detroit, the weather is not my major concern.  From what I have been told it is a 50 question test and you must get 40 or more correct.  Anything in the book or from class is fair game.


----------



## williepete (Dec 31, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Anything in the book or from class is fair game.



Know anyone who's taken the course and test? Can you find someone? A little "research" can go a long way in optimizing your study time.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 31, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I wish everyone here a happy, prosperous, peaceful, joyful new year!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 31, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I wish everyone here a happy, prosperous, peaceful, joyful new year!!



Back atcha Gracie.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 31, 2017)

*FELIZ ANO NUEVO*
*to all you wonderful Coffee Shoppers*​News Years Eve isn't all that big a deal for Albuquerqueans who usually go all out for Christmas Eve.  But there are some events around town that I'm sure the younger set enjoys:

Nob Hill is a combination quaint/quirky shopping district along historic Route 66 on Central Ave.





All the casinos usually arrange for some special event





Last year on the Plaza in the heart of down town. NYC doesn't have anything on us except for a few million more people. 





And all holidays here involve hot air balloons in some way





Plus the cuisine features homemade tamales, green chile stew, posole, taquitos, chips and salsa and a lot of sangria and margaritas.


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 31, 2017)

Everyone have a.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 31, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> *FELIZ ANO NUEVO*
> *to all you wonderful Coffee Shoppers*​News Years Eve isn't all that big a deal for Albuquerqueans who usually go all out for Christmas Eve.  But there are some events around town that I'm sure the younger set enjoys:
> 
> Nob Hill is a combination quaint/quirky shopping district along historic Route 66 on Central Ave.
> ...


Go have some fun for me!  That looks great!

We are prisoners of our latitude here in the Crotch of the Tri-State area.  The night comes quickly and the cold is a given, like in an algebra problem.  Whatever scene you set, dark and cold tell you something is not going to go as planned.  

They have the figure skating pond open in the East End.  The ELFD floods a low laying area when it's this blessedly cold.  There are 55 gallon steel drums filled with burning scrap 2X4's around benches to lace up your skates. The Kiwanis has the skate and food concessions so you're going to have to deal with Frank Hilliard,  But that's long story.

Here's the frigid north wishing everyone in the sunny southlands a rootin' tootin' New Year!


----------



## Gracie (Dec 31, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > If you have a laptop or other useful tools for study, maybe it would be worth your while to spring for a modestly priced motel room in the city where the classes are?  Or buy a recorder to record the lectures/teaching sessions and listen while driving. . .or. . .?
> ...


You will pass with flying colors, hon!!
Do you like the job so far?


----------



## Gracie (Dec 31, 2017)

drifter said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I wish everyone here a happy, prosperous, peaceful, joyful new year!!


----------



## Sherry (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Montrovant (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Year!  It’s -15 here this morning with a -35 wind chill factor.  2018 off to a chilly start here!


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 1, 2018)

Gracie said:


> You will pass with flying colors, hon!!
> Do you like the job so far?



I joined during peak package season and made it through, so that is a good sign.  Just a ton of details to learn.  I have been the answerman for many years in my past job.  Difficult to be on the question end.  A better blend of physical and mental work than my last job.  I will be glad when the 12th is over and the test is behind me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 1, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> Happy New Year!  It’s -15 here this morning with a -35 wind chill factor.  2018 off to a chilly start here!



Brrr BBD.  That is COLD!!!   But happy you checked in.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Year to _all USMB posters_. It is going to be a _good year_ for me as my favorite number is part of it. Don't ask me why my favorite number is the number 8 for I don't have a reason. I sometimes think it is the symmetry of the number since I can't otherwise explain. The number 8 is a complete number, softly curvaceous, and reminds me of the architectural design of many things, India. I love a softly rounded Indian look as opposed to those with edges but I do have a combination of both in the interior design of my domicile. The Taj Mahal is but one of 150 framed pictures embracing me at all times with a graceful ambiance.

BBD, looks like you will be spending the day inside?  You, with the lovely redhead.

Happy New Year, all coffee shoppers! It has long been a pleasure knowing you.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## petro (Jan 1, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> Happy New Year!  It’s -15 here this morning with a -35 wind chill factor.  2018 off to a chilly start here!


Must be fairly close.
Woke up to -17. 40 miles north of Twin Cities.

Now a balmy -7.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 1, 2018)

Just got back from shopping.  I had a little Christmas money that I just had to spend.  

It wasn't too crowded in the stores.  The cold weather is good for that much at least.  Nobody wants to go out in this weather.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 1, 2018)

AquaAthena said:


> Happy New Year to _all USMB posters_. It is going to be a _good year_ for me as my favorite number is part of it. Don't ask me why my favorite number is the number 8 for I don't have a reason. I sometimes think it is the symmetry of the number since I can't otherwise explain. The number 8 is a complete number, softly curvaceous, and reminds me of the architectural design of many things, India. I love a softly rounded Indian look as opposed to those with edges but I do have a combination of both in the interior design of my domicile. The Taj Mahal is but one of 150 framed pictures embracing me at all times with a graceful ambiance.
> 
> BBD, looks like you will be spending the day inside?  You, with the lovely redhead.
> 
> Happy New Year, all coffee shoppers! It has long been a pleasure knowing you.



Don’t know any redheads...


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 1, 2018)

It's not nearly as cold here as it is for some of you, but we're currently at 28 degrees, which is pretty cold for central Georgia.  

I took a couple of pictures with the little one in the shirts I had made for her:



 




I was happier with them than she was.  

I also had a shirt made for myself, but it wasn't a sentimental one like those.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 1, 2018)

petro said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Happy New Year!  It’s -15 here this morning with a -35 wind chill factor.  2018 off to a chilly start here!
> ...



BBD is in upper Illinois.  But I don't envy either of you the deep freeze temps you are having.  Saw on the Weather Channel in the last hour that 41+% of the USA is under snow cover right now.  But here in the southwest, we are enjoying springlike temps and mostly sunshine when we actually NEED the cold and the snow.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 1, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



It's cold enough here, but we don't have snow, and aren't expected to get any.


----------



## petro (Jan 1, 2018)

Lakes now have good ice early this year. Went by local lake and the diehard anglers are driving trucks out there now.
Guess I should dig out the gear.
Sit in a fish house and drink. Best way to pass winter up north.


----------



## Sherry (Jan 1, 2018)

The low tonight will be 32 degrees.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 1, 2018)

petro said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Happy New Year!  It’s -15 here this morning with a -35 wind chill factor.  2018 off to a chilly start here!
> ...




I lived in Minneapolis almost 7 years.  The coldest I experienced was -34 below actual temperature.  -20 below wasn't all that unusual.  I am sure you're familiar.  


Please no snow angels.   They could be life threatening.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 1, 2018)

Sherry said:


> The low tonight will be 32 degrees.



That's really cold for you guys.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 1, 2018)

May 2018 be a year of love, laughter, adventure, success, and adventure for us all.

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter in difficult transition,
ricechickie for impending surgery,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, AgainSheila, Esthermoon, Sixfoot, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 2, 2018)

petro said:


> Lakes now have good ice early this year. Went by local lake and the diehard anglers are driving trucks out there now.
> Guess I should dig out the gear.
> Sit in a fish house and drink. Best way to pass winter up north.


Back in the mid 60s my dad was TDY in Nam, my mom and us boys were back home in Gladstone on Little Bay De Noc.  That winter there were fishing huts set up on the ice and to get to them everyone drove between two huge sand bars, obviously that didn't last long as the ice between sand bars is thinner........  Was watching a VW bug drive out, as it got between the dunes the ice gave way under the rear wheels.  Memory is a bit hazy afterwards but I think they winched it out with a couple of tow trucks.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 2, 2018)

Happy New year everyone, hope everyone has a grand and prosperous year.  Still keeping myself very busy, I will pop in from time to time to say hello.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 2, 2018)

petro said:


> Lakes now have good ice early this year. Went by local lake and the diehard anglers are driving trucks out there now.
> Guess I should dig out the gear.
> Sit in a fish house and drink. Best way to pass winter up north.



Ice fishing is something I have never done.  Some of our high mountain northern lakes freeze sufficiently for ice fishing, and I once had an opportunity to do so at Eagle Nest, but something came up and we had to change our plans.  But it does seem like a chilly way to fish even if you have an ice house.  Our winter fisherman usually don't.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 2, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Happy New year everyone, hope everyone has a grand and prosperous year.  Still keeping myself very busy, I will pop in from time to time to say hello.



You never told us how that crown rib roast turned out.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 2, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Happy New year everyone, hope everyone has a grand and prosperous year.  Still keeping myself very busy, I will pop in from time to time to say hello.
> ...


Foxfyre , have you looked at the Eagle Cam today?


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 2, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


MI15 is feeding the two hungry little birds.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 2, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Just did.  M1 (the daddy eagle) was brooding on the nest.  Mom and Dad are both hunting extra diligently to keep themselves and two hungry eaglets fed.  Last year they only had one baby to feed and that was a lot easier.  I apparently checked in after the last feeding.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 2, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



For those who would be interested in the eagle cam, here's the link again:
Live Eagle Cam

I put an icon for it on my desk top so I can look in intermittently.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 2, 2018)

Just checking in to say a quick howdy and I hope everyone has a great 2018!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 2, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Happy New year everyone, hope everyone has a grand and prosperous year.  Still keeping myself very busy, I will pop in from time to time to say hello.
> ...


Turned out wonderfully.  Ended up using the bones, fat and some leftover meat to make a beef stock then made beef with rice and vegetable soup.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 2, 2018)

2018 has just begun, and I'm already feeling a bit depressed about it.  This year is almost surely my final full year as the little one's nanny.  I expect to be leaving by early 2019; it depends on how long after I get my associate's I can get a job and find a new place to live.  If it were up to me, I'd stay for another 3 years.    I don't know what the job situation will be like, and I'm worried about not seeing the little one much once I'm gone.  I'd like to be able to get a job close by, a place to live close by, and be on a schedule which would allow me to pick the little one up after school.  Having all the stars align for that to happen is pretty unlikely, however.  

So looking ahead, being the pessimist I am, I am seeing myself living too far to comfortably see the little one except on rare occasions.  I need to put Skype on her Android tablet, so at least we will be able to see each other through that somewhat frequently.  I'm also going to have to try to hide from her how bad I'm going to feel about leaving her.

It's bad enough she has to grow up.  I might be lucky to avoid her going through puberty, but after almost 9 years of helping to raise her (more than 9 by the time I leave), I am not looking forward to that ending.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 2, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I was curious because they always look so beautiful and appealing, but I've never been willing to spring for one because they are so expensive.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 2, 2018)

In the United States, sometime between midnight and dawn this morning, the first full moon of 2018 reached its largest/brightest point in the sky.  One of two super moons this month, It will still  appear as in its full glory tonight and, for those of us who enjoy clear skies, the moon rise should be awesome as this is the largest, brightest super moon of the year.

Usually dubbed the 'wolf moon' because of the wolf packs howling outside Native American villages this time of year, it is also sometimes  the Old Moon or the Moon after Yule.  Some Indian tribes called it the full snow moon.

We will be treated to a second super moon--slightly less bright than tonight's moon but the slight reduction in brightness will be indiscernible to us--on January 31 this month.  February won't have a full moon at all this year.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 2, 2018)

A fairly obscure U2 song.  Don't know how well I do it, but I like the song.  I think it's basically saying goodbye to someone you love.  


One Tree Hill


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 2, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> 2018 has just begun, and I'm already feeling a bit depressed about it.  This year is almost surely my final full year as the little one's nanny.  I expect to be leaving by early 2019; it depends on how long after I get my associate's I can get a job and find a new place to live.  If it were up to me, I'd stay for another 3 years.    I don't know what the job situation will be like, and I'm worried about not seeing the little one much once I'm gone.  I'd like to be able to get a job close by, a place to live close by, and be on a schedule which would allow me to pick the little one up after school.  Having all the stars align for that to happen is pretty unlikely, however.
> 
> So looking ahead, being the pessimist I am, I am seeing myself living too far to comfortably see the little one except on rare occasions.  I need to put Skype on her Android tablet, so at least we will be able to see each other through that somewhat frequently.  I'm also going to have to try to hide from her how bad I'm going to feel about leaving her.
> 
> It's bad enough she has to grow up.  I might be lucky to avoid her going through puberty, but after almost 9 years of helping to raise her (more than 9 by the time I leave), I am not looking forward to that ending.



I bet you have been the best nanny the little one could have had, and you feel what you feel.  But Mama Fox's counsel is to not envision how the future is going to be, most especially if it diminishes your joy in the present.  As Mr. Lizard said to Cinderella, "Enjoy it while it lasts."  It is good you are preparing for your future but you never know how things are really going to turn out and what the circumstances will be.  So hope for the best and prepare as is practical, but worrying about what might be never ever helped anything.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 2, 2018)

WelfareQueen said:


> A fairly obscure U2 song.  Don't know how well I do it, but I like the song.  I think it's basically saying goodbye to someone you love.
> 
> 
> One Tree Hill



Obscure?  That's one of my favorite U2 songs though it is not one I would play to encourage me to be more upbeat and enthusiastic.    A decent interpretation of it though.  Well done.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 2, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > A fairly obscure U2 song.  Don't know how well I do it, but I like the song.  I think it's basically saying goodbye to someone you love.
> ...





Their songs are incredible simple.  Usually three chords.  You really have to dress 'em up to make them sound interesting.  The singer and the guitar player make the band.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 2, 2018)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



I agree that they were not the most skilled musicians in the music world, but I did like a lot of their stuff and it usually is easy to listen to.


----------



## ricechickie (Jan 2, 2018)

I was literally put under anesthesia, on the table, and the hospital had some kind of flood and gas leak.  So no surgery today.

I go in there on Thursday morning instead. AGAIN.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 2, 2018)

ricechickie said:


> I was literally put under anesthesia, on the table, and the hospital had some kind of flood and gas leak.  So no surgery today.
> 
> I go in there on Thursday morning instead. AGAIN.



Oh my goodness ricechickie. That is brutal.  And CRUEL!!!  Even if they did not intend to do that to you.  I can imagine the frustration you must feel.  Sending extra strengthening vibes of courage and endurance as you have to wait.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 2, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


I checked them a bit ago. Mom and Dad got a bunch of fish for them!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 2, 2018)

What is the surgery for, Rice?


----------



## ricechickie (Jan 2, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > I was literally put under anesthesia, on the table, and the hospital had some kind of flood and gas leak.  So no surgery today.
> ...



I trust my surgeon. He said he didn’t want to evacuate with me across the hospital with a wide open abdomen.  

So, yeah, I’m frustrated and disappointed, but what are you gonna do?  What kills me is that I did all the nervous waiting for nothing.


----------



## ricechickie (Jan 2, 2018)

Gracie said:


> What is the surgery for, Rice?



It’s called an abdominal wall reconstruction.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 2, 2018)

Doesn't sound like its going to be a piece of cake


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 2, 2018)

ricechickie said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > What is the surgery for, Rice?
> ...



I know it isn't usually done for cosmetic purposes, but I bet you'll like the results assuming you don't already have a beach body.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 2, 2018)

Its gastric bypass??


----------



## ricechickie (Jan 2, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Yeah, it’s due to hernias.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 2, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I just looked in too.  Both babies with full crops and after M1 and Harriett finishing dinner themselves, the 5 o'clock feeding is over.   At least the babies aren't pecking at each other now.  That was so hard to watch but the moderators assured us they weren't hurting each other.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 2, 2018)

Well, make sure they give you plenty of drugs, lol. When I had my gall bladder taken out...OUCH.


----------



## petro (Jan 2, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > Lakes now have good ice early this year. Went by local lake and the diehard anglers are driving trucks out there now.
> ...


Huge industry around ice fishing...
Got the money guys set up nice...

 
Just a portable behind a snowmobile for me.
Small towns at reefs develop on the lakes with houses of every size and shape.


----------



## Againsheila (Jan 2, 2018)

It's a new year.  Thought I'd check in and see if anyone I know is still here.....


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 2, 2018)

Againsheila said:


> It's a new year.  Thought I'd check in and see if anyone I know is still here.....


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 2, 2018)

Againsheila said:


> It's a new year.  Thought I'd check in and see if anyone I know is still here.....



Sheila!!!   So happy you did.  And there are a lot of us still here plus a lot of new friends you should get to know.  Hope all is well with you and yours.  I can't look at goings on up there in the northwest without thinking about you and wondering how you and the Mr. and the boys are doing.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 2, 2018)

Againsheila said:


> It's a new year.  Thought I'd check in and see if anyone I know is still here.....


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 2, 2018)

petro said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > petro said:
> ...



But they aren't actually out on the ice are they and you fish through the floor?  What keeps them there when the ice melts?


----------



## petro (Jan 2, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Some are tow trailers that lower to the ice. Tow out with pickup and tow off end of day. Literally RV quality sleepers that can also be used in summer. Very costly.
More permanent style houses the owners will pay the shoreline resort to move, check up on, and remove from ice based on conditions. Feb. 31 all permanent houses must be removed from lakes.
Resorts plow ice roads on the large lakes. Even put up signage.
A few stock photos...
   
And the occasional oops...for ringle...
There is several fatalities a year however. I rarely use a vehicle preferring a snowmobile or atv. Costs too much to remove it. Gets a little intimidating driving a couple miles from shore over deep water.


----------



## Againsheila (Jan 2, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > It's a new year.  Thought I'd check in and see if anyone I know is still here.....
> ...



Thank you Foxy.  We had a great Christmas, it was actually a white one.  We loved it.  I had my friend and her family of 10 over so there were 16 of us for Christmas dinner.  She's in her 80's and she hasn't had a Christmas she didn't have to cook since her oldest son, now 60 was 2 years old.  I really enjoyed myself.  Got some Almond Champagne for my birthday from Wilson Creek Winery near San Diego.  Good stuff.  We had a good year.  Mike's Parkinson's is still with us and he's getting a little worse but his painting is improving and he actually has a show at our city hall in july-sep.  we are really excited.  They only chose 4 people out of all the applicants.  The others have different places and times to hang their work.  We are getting older and I'm having to come to terms with my arthritis.  I can't even open a darn jar these days.  

I hope you all are doing well and I've been thinking of you, but I've been busy too.  Mostly volunteering.  Grandpa moves in with us this month.  He's finally getting to the point where he needs help and we can't afford assisted living so it's up to us.  Sadly, we're not in much better shape.  Oh, well, it's a new year and we have new goals to reach.  We will make it like we have all the previous years.  I will say I'm glad to have handed out lunches to the homeless all these years because we have plenty of people to help grandpa move in.


----------



## Againsheila (Jan 2, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > It's a new year.  Thought I'd check in and see if anyone I know is still here.....



hiding.


----------



## Againsheila (Jan 2, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > It's a new year.  Thought I'd check in and see if anyone I know is still here.....


thank you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 3, 2018)

Againsheila said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



I hear that.  Hombre and I are constantly frustrated that we don't have the strength, stamina, or capability of doing things like we once did, but we are the sole caretakers that my aunt, age 91, can count on.  She is still living along in her huge home and still drives herself to easy location--anything that requires negotiating serious traffic or isn't clear in her head where it is, Hombre or I drive.  So we schedule our lives in part around hers.  But its all good.  Not complaining.  But it does help explain how it is for so many.

Anyway, everybody is busy but it feels good for old friends to touch base once n awhile.  So hope you won't  be a stranger.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 3, 2018)

petro said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > petro said:
> ...



Great post.  I learned more about ice fishing here in one Coffee Shop post than I ever knew in my entire life.  But now that I know, all I have to say is you guys must want to fish really really bad.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 3, 2018)

Oh, can I relate to not able to open a jar? Why yes, I can. Unless I get peeved. The adrenaline rush is awesome. Jars are at my mercy..and anyone else that gets in my way.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 3, 2018)

Haven't heard from gallantwarrior for some time.  Hope it is because he has been off the grid and not because of a problem.

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter in difficult transition,
ricechickie for impending surgery,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Esthermoon, Sixfoot, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

Hope every one had a chance to see the wonderful wolf moon tonight, the first of two super moons we will see this month.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 3, 2018)

I think he is installing solar stuff cuz our last phone convo was last week and he said his fridge is the front porch (ice and snow) but he missed a real one. 

But I hope he checks in soon anyway. I miss when he isn't playing catch up.


----------



## petro (Jan 3, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Anything to get away from the house in winter. 
We fight cabin fever by spending time in a smaller shack.
Makes perfect sense after the brain freezes.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 3, 2018)

It is currently 10 degrees here in NE, and they are saying it should get up to 30 today!  Heat wave!  Time to break out the shorts and flip flops!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 3, 2018)

Gracie said:


> I think he is installing solar stuff cuz our last phone convo was last week and he said his fridge is the front porch (ice and snow) but he missed a real one.
> 
> But I hope he checks in soon anyway. I miss when he isn't playing catch up.



Solar stuff in Alaska?  I didn't think they got enough sun.  But who knows.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 3, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> It is currently 10 degrees here in NE, and they are saying it should get up to 30 today!  Heat wave!  Time to break out the shorts and flip flops!



Absolutely.  I remember in Kansas after we got through a sub zero spell, those 20's and 30's felt absolutely balmy.  You almost felt like you didn't need a coat to go out.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 3, 2018)

Maybe not solar. Some kind of generator or something.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 3, 2018)

When your friend isn't really paying attention to you:


Also, don't walk in the road!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 3, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> When your friend isn't really paying attention to you:
> 
> 
> Also, don't walk in the road!



Oh wow.  How awful    Maybe this isn't for real?


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 3, 2018)

Sherry said:


> The low tonight will be 32 degrees.



...so three times our high for the last week...you should learn to share.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 3, 2018)

About an hour before I was scheduled to go home for the day my boss says it is thirty day evaluation time.  It was a fairly short review, I was outstanding on one or two things, which is pretty hard to do in the beginning from what I was told.  The rest were satisfactory, with speed in completing tasks the only criticism.  That will come with more time she said.  So all in all I was very happy with the review.  Found some online resources for studying and that is going well.  Just hoping the weather is reasonable next week for the 1,000 miles total I will be driving.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 3, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > When your friend isn't really paying attention to you:
> ...



It looks real enough, but I don't know.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 3, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> About an hour before I was scheduled to go home for the day my boss says it is thirty day evaluation time.  It was a fairly short review, I was outstanding on one or two things, which is pretty hard to do in the beginning from what I was told.  The rest were satisfactory, with speed in completing tasks the only criticism.  That will come with more time she said.  So all in all I was very happy with the review.  Found some online resources for studying and that is going well.  Just hoping the weather is reasonable next week for the 1,000 miles total I will be driving.



Well we'll be sending some extra positive vibes your way.  I'm betting that you're going to do really really well.  (And I don't like to lose bets.  )


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 3, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



The thing that makes me think it isn't real is that the inattentive friend did not react in any way when the impact happened.  That would have made a loud enough noise that she almost certainly would have reacted.  A car hitting a bird makes a loud thump. Hitting a person that hard would have been really loud.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 3, 2018)

Of course the cold string is continuing.  It's January in the upper Ohio River valley.  It did climb to 20 degrees today so that meant one lap around Thompson Park with Daisy the Mutt.  She hasn't been there since Christmas and eagerly frolicked around interrupting me only twice for one of the treats in my parka pocket.  We saw one of her many friends there.  A big black and white hound dog named Elvis.  Elvis sounds the alarm with great canine waps and howls.  He can be heard a half mile away.  But he is currently 35 pounds over weight and his owner discourages me from giving him a treat when we meet up.  Elvis is disappointed.

I've been suffering through a bout of insomnia lately.  I find it uncomfortable in my bed, any sleeping posture just does not feel relaxing. So I get up and pour a bowl of shredded wheat, turn on the TV and tune into one of the cable news channels.  I can sit with my eyes closed as there is nothing on the screen but talking heads.  I can doze there until I find myself sleepy enough to go back into my bedroom.  And that brings us to 3:30 am.

Meanwhile Daisy has taken pride of place in the bed laying just about in the exact center of the mattress.  I pick her up, shuffle her to the left side and crash into the pillows until 8:30 am.  That's about an hour and a half later than I usually awake.  About 2:00 pm, given our current weather, I find myself needing a little power nap for forty five minutes or so.  I want to break this pattern.


----------



## ricechickie (Jan 3, 2018)

I’m in my countdown for having anything to eat or drink.  I check in tomorrow at 6:30 am, and hopefully the surgeons will actually do some surgery this time!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 4, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Of course the cold string is continuing.  It's January in the upper Ohio River valley.  It did climb to 20 degrees today so that meant one lap around Thompson Park with Daisy the Mutt.  She hasn't been there since Christmas and eagerly frolicked around interrupting me only twice for one of the treats in my parka pocket.  We saw one of her many friends there.  A big black and white hound dog named Elvis.  Elvis sounds the alarm with great canine waps and howls.  He can be heard a half mile away.  But he is currently 35 pounds over weight and his owner discourages me from giving him a treat when we meet up.  Elvis is disappointed.
> 
> I've been suffering through a bout of insomnia lately.  I find it uncomfortable in my bed, any sleeping posture just does not feel relaxing. So I get up and pour a bowl of shredded wheat, turn on the TV and tune into one of the cable news channels.  I can sit with my eyes closed as there is nothing on the screen but talking heads.  I can doze there until I find myself sleepy enough to go back into my bedroom.  And that brings us to 3:30 am.
> 
> Meanwhile Daisy has taken pride of place in the bed laying just about in the exact center of the mattress.  I pick her up, shuffle her to the left side and crash into the pillows until 8:30 am.  That's about an hour and a half later than I usually awake.  About 2:00 pm, given our current weather, I find myself needing a little power nap for forty five minutes or so.  I want to break this pattern.



My prescription is two extra strength acetaminophen (Tylenol) plus one naproxen (Aleve) 20 minutes or so before you retire.  Sure makes a difference for us without any drug hangover or risk of addiction.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 4, 2018)

Extra prayers, positive thoughts, strengthening vibes sent across the miles to rickchickie tonight and in the morning.

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter in difficult transition,
ricechickie for impending surgery,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Esthermoon, Sixfoot, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

Hope every one had a chance to see the wonderful wolf moon tonight, the first of two super moons we will see this month.

Artists rendition of a guardian angel when we need one that's really tough.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 4, 2018)




----------



## Dajjal (Jan 4, 2018)




----------



## Hossfly (Jan 4, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 169548



*E*


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 4, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 169548
> ...



That's it.  And I hadn't figured it out yet.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 4, 2018)

Was just checking the weather--chillier than it has been at this hour but we're still scheduled to be in the 50's today.  The folks in the northeast are bracing for a major nor'easter blizzard with up to two feet of snow and near hurricane force winds if it isn't there already.  Just saw the storm is actually developing an eye.  So ChrisL and others up there, be stocked up and have your emergency contingencies in place.  I hope ricechickie is far enough inland this isn't affecting her surgery schedule again.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 4, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



You get one more chance to win a seegar.

Riddle:
What Is Greater Then God, More Evil Then The Devil, Rich People Need It, Poor People Have It, And If You Eat It You’ll Die?


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 4, 2018)

I have a Job interview Monday. So we'll see what happens.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 4, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Of course the cold string is continuing.  It's January in the upper Ohio River valley.  It did climb to 20 degrees today so that meant one lap around Thompson Park with Daisy the Mutt.  She hasn't been there since Christmas and eagerly frolicked around interrupting me only twice for one of the treats in my parka pocket.  We saw one of her many friends there.  A big black and white hound dog named Elvis.  Elvis sounds the alarm with great canine waps and howls.  He can be heard a half mile away.  But he is currently 35 pounds over weight and his owner discourages me from giving him a treat when we meet up.  Elvis is disappointed.
> ...



I just realized I misspoke in this post:  That should be two extra strength acetaminophen (Tylenol) *PM *plus one naproxen (Aleve).  The PM part is actually just a low dose of benadryl but it does prompt mild sleepiness in most people.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 4, 2018)

drifter said:


> I have a Job interview Monday. So we'll see what happens.



Job hunting is one of the most frustrating and sometimes exhausting activities there is.  So hang in there Drifter and don't become discouraged.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 4, 2018)

Last night I started binge watching Lillehammer...and made it to Season 2. That's a good sign, lol. It caught my interest. Funny little mob story without too much gore.

Today...I have to take the van in for oil filter and oil change. Then I will come back and binge some more. Its all rainy outside so why not?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 4, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Job interview Monday. So we'll see what happens.
> ...



While I haven't had to experience this exercise in quite a few years, I often found it very degrading and humiliating... I really think that the job hunting today is far more advanced with submitting resumes online...


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 4, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Why don't I just take some benedryl?  Or better yet, a wee dram of single malt instead?

Actually, I would prefer a non chemical solution.  Last night I was asleep by 1:00am and up and at 'me at 6:30.  Maybe it was the afternoon walk in the fidgid air that did it.

This evening my brother and I have to get gussied up and visit the funeral home.  Our old scoutmaster died Tuesday.  We'll pay our respects and visit then go to dinner.  Tomorrow it won't get above 5 degrees above zero.  But it will be our weekly game night.

I'm thinking about getting one of these:

Home


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 4, 2018)

drifter said:


> I have a Job interview Monday. So we'll see what happens.



Details sister....


..and


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 4, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Yes, you can get cyber declined in the most unusual ways.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 4, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I'll be finding out all about that in about a year.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 4, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



I still remember when my son became unemployed for the first time in his life due to a corporate buyout and shakeup, he put out his impressive resume on the internet and took his family on a week's vacation.  Upon return he expected to find his mailbox stuffed with responses.  Nothing.  Nada.  Zip.  And as I recall that he put it, he said "shit!"   Just about the time he had reached full panic mode he got an offer at an attractive salary, great benefits, they would move him to the new location, and if he had trouble selling his home, they would buy it at market value.  He has been with that company ever since and expects to retire with them.  I have always said there is the right life partner out there for everybody who wants one, and there is the right job out there for everybody who wants one.  The fortunate find those right ones.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 4, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Hombre did generally take just the benedryl but was having more trouble sleeping in recent times.  At a certain age, most of us have aches and pains that we are so used to, we don't really notice.  But they can interfere with our sleep.  So a fairly gentle pain med like Tylenol coupled with the benadryl allows us to fully relax and be comfortable in bed.  Since Hombre and I both have some pain issues that some of you don't have, the extra naproxen extends the process so that we can almost always get six good hours of uninterrupted sleep, sometimes more. Everybody should be sure not to exceed the daily limit for the Tylenol though as it can damage the liver if high doses are taken.  Those nighttime pills are the only pain meds we take of any kind.

Basically it just comes down to what works for anybody, and if I didn't need to take any meds I wouldn't.  Melatonin, available at most pharmacies, also works for a lot of folks and it is a natural substance.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 4, 2018)

I went down to Dawson's Funeral Home this evening to visit with the family of my old Scoutmaster.  To no one's surprise there were a lot of middle aged Boy Scouts from Troop 12 there.  But to our amazement there were photographs now yellowing with age of our Scouting adventures.

We reminisced about camping and hiking trips, and given our current fridgid weather, our Polar Bear camps in particular.  Every winter between 1966 and 1973 our intrepid troop, along with other troops from southern Columbiana County, would take a weekend in January and spend it camping at Camp McKinley near the county seat in Lisbon.

At that time the camp consisted of nothing more than wooded hills and a big stone house built in the early 19th century.  We would bundle up our WWII Army surplus canvass tents, fill them with bales of straw and settle in for sleeping in sub freezing temperatures.  Our scoutmaster had cobbled together sledges from 2x6s and other lumber upon which we piled food, water and fuel for the Friday night through Sunday afternoon excursion.  These sledges were dreadfully heavy to pull, but boys don't mind putting their shoulders into an effort the way grown men do.  In spite of, or because of the cold conditions, we had fun.

The highlight of the Polar Bear camp was the Klondike Derby during which troops competed by pulling crude Ohio built 'dog sleds' around a course running from the frozen lake, up and down the adjacent hills and finishing at the old Stone House where hot chocolate was served.  Six or eight boys pulled the sleds with a Scoutmaster riding and urging us to "mush, you huskies!" like some character from a Jack London story.  One of our beloved Scoutmasters will be buried tomorrow.

All these aging Boy Scouts turned the conversation from retirement planning and our pharmaceutical regimines to tales of youth and fun down at the funeral home tonight.  We eroded our age fifty years and became boys once more.  And a finer tribute to a fine man could not have been made.

Aside from our fathers, our scoutmasters formed us in ways unimaginable to us then.  We learned the virtues of being prepared and doing a good deed daily from these men.  It troubles me to hear stories of political changes in the Scouting community.  I assure you that politics was not on our minds even in those troubled years when we were boys.  Sure we were aware of our times, but we did not let our concerns and questions, which were many and seemingly dire at that time, to sully our experiences as just kids having what we now recognize as the times of our lives.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2018)

I take a benadryl around 4am. I go to bed around 1 or 2am and always wake up. Pop a benadryl...I sleep for at least 6 hours straight now. Been doing this for about a week. Blessed sleep. Finally.

Meanwhile, I took the plunge today. I whacked my hair. It is now down to where it used to be before I cut it so short thinking I would lose it with chemo. But, I declined chemo, so there I was...a butch hair cut for no reason. 

Anyway..I left the length (almost to my waist now) but layered it myself. I must say it looks pretty damn good, lol.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 5, 2018)

Extra prayers, positive thoughts, strengthening vibes sent across the miles to ricechickie  tonight with assurance that all is going well for her.

And special thoughts for those in the eye of the northeast storm tonight.

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter in difficult transition,
ricechickie for impending surgery,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Esthermoon, Sixfoot, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2018)

This is how I did it.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 5, 2018)

We got probably about 15 inches of snow dumped on us.  Everything is going to turn to ice because it is SO frigid.  Blech!  I hate winter.  

Friday 7:00 AM
Mostly Cloudy




11
°F | °C
Precipitation: 0%
Humidity: 60%
Wind: 17 mph
Temperature
Precipitation
Wind


Fri




14°
-1°

Sat




7°
-9°

Sun




14°
8°


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 5, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> We got probably about 15 inches of snow dumped on us.  Everything is going to turn to ice because it is SO frigid.  Blech!  I hate winter.
> 
> Friday 7:00 AM
> Mostly Cloudy
> ...



Actually it does sound pretty dreadful.  The snow I wouldn't mind but those temperatures.  There's just no way to make that fun.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 5, 2018)

Gracie said:


> I take a benadryl around 4am. I go to bed around 1 or 2am and always wake up. Pop a benadryl...I sleep for at least 6 hours straight now. Been doing this for about a week. Blessed sleep. Finally.
> 
> Meanwhile, I took the plunge today. I whacked my hair. It is now down to where it used to be before I cut it so short thinking I would lose it with chemo. But, I declined chemo, so there I was...a butch hair cut for no reason.
> 
> Anyway..I left the length (almost to my waist now) but layered it myself. I must say it looks pretty damn good, lol.



Did the doctor say you need chemo?


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 5, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Job interview Monday. So we'll see what happens.
> ...



If I get the job there will be more details.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2018)

drifter said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I take a benadryl around 4am. I go to bed around 1 or 2am and always wake up. Pop a benadryl...I sleep for at least 6 hours straight now. Been doing this for about a week. Blessed sleep. Finally.
> ...


Yes. I still declined.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2018)

I hope you get the job Drifter...and that you LOVE it as much as it loves you!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2018)

Raining here. Rain rain rain. But not enough. When we moved here last year, the seasonal creek was lapping at the bank. Its still empty even with all this rain this go round.

But...I get Casey today. I pick him up at 3pm, then take him home at 4:30 to give him his dinner and put him in the house until they get back from their day trip. I also gotta feed the chickens and 2 cats. I do this from time to time for the neighbors.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2018)

Welp..I think I am going to go to the thrift shop and get Casey some new stuffed babies for his visit today. I like driving in the rain, anyway.

BBL


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 5, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> I'll be finding out all about that in about a year.



I worry about you.  Your current job is so personal and unique, it will be hard to find something that good.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2018)

I scored some boots that look like they were never worn, 3 scarves with the tags still on them (all for $2.69) and 3 stuffed babies for Casey which cost more than the stuff I bought for me.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 5, 2018)

It is FREEZING here.  I was supposed to go out tonight, but I'm not going anywhere.  I am staying home in the nice warm house tonight!


----------



## Kat (Jan 5, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> It is FREEZING here.  I was supposed to go out tonight, but I'm not going anywhere.  I am staying home in the nice warm house tonight!




Are you getting (or did you) hit with the blizzard??


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 5, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> It is FREEZING here.  I was supposed to go out tonight, but I'm not going anywhere.  I am staying home in the nice warm house tonight!



We keep our house at 68 during the day and 67 at night.  Occasionally we spurge and hit 69 or 70.

I was concerned about all the water freezing up in Boston from what I heard in news reports yesterday.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 5, 2018)

Kat said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > It is FREEZING here.  I was supposed to go out tonight, but I'm not going anywhere.  I am staying home in the nice warm house tonight!
> ...



Ahmmm...your avie sort of raises the room temperature Kat.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 5, 2018)

Kat said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > It is FREEZING here.  I was supposed to go out tonight, but I'm not going anywhere.  I am staying home in the nice warm house tonight!
> ...



15 inches of snow!  It's the frigid temperatures and blustery winds that are really horrible though.


----------



## Kat (Jan 5, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 5, 2018)

Tomorrow is going to be even WORSE as far as cold temperatures.  It is going to be just brutal tomorrow.  I am getting really tired of this super cold weather.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2018)

Wet out there. Very wet. But not wet enough to make the creek flow like it used to. Not too cold though. I just have a sweater top on. No coat. But in February...I will probably have to double up my leggings, wear a couple of scarves AND my coat. I also have gloves and a beanie hat. All weird stuff to have for me. I am used to coastal weather.


----------



## Kat (Jan 5, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Tomorrow is going to be even WORSE as far as cold temperatures.  It is going to be just brutal tomorrow.  I am getting really tired of this super cold weather.




Me too, and I am down at the beach. It's been down to 19° here. That is COLD for the palms.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 5, 2018)

Kat said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



My biggest smile all day, thanks!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2018)

Y'all need to turn in your romaine lettuce, yanno. I just bought some 3 days ago and tossed the rest in the trash. Ecoli problem with it. California is one state..and new york. Might wanna check the news to see if your state is listed.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 5, 2018)

Kat said:


> Me too, and I am down at the beach. It's been down to 19° here. That is COLD for the palms.



We have 9 degrees here at the moment.  May hit 30 on Sunday, may skip wearing a coat then.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 5, 2018)

Kat said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Tomorrow is going to be even WORSE as far as cold temperatures.  It is going to be just brutal tomorrow.  I am getting really tired of this super cold weather.
> ...



Tomorrow's high is supposed to around 9 degrees and the lows around -15 degrees.  That is NOT counting the wind chill factor.    Too cold, much too cold for me!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## saveliberty (Jan 5, 2018)

This is the longest stretch here without 32 or above in three years.  Really worry about my feral kitties.


----------



## Kat (Jan 5, 2018)

I think we all will survive this. I am used to 100° though. I am tired of being bundled up.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 5, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > It is FREEZING here.  I was supposed to go out tonight, but I'm not going anywhere.  I am staying home in the nice warm house tonight!
> ...



I keep my heat on at least 68 all the time.  I would be cold if it was any lower.  I don't like to be cold.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 5, 2018)

Kat said:


> I think we all will survive this. I am used to 100° though. I am tired of being bundled up.



Here you go.


----------



## Kat (Jan 5, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > I think we all will survive this. I am used to 100° though. I am tired of being bundled up.
> ...




TY TY!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 5, 2018)

Tomorrow I will be wearing my fleece tights under my pants and a shirt under my sweater and my coat, hat, scarf (to help protect my face), and mittens.  I might even wear my snow pants.  Lol.  They look stupid but they are really warm!


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 5, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> I keep my heat on at least 68 all the time.  I would be cold if it was any lower.  I don't like to be cold.



I have 3' x 7' single pane windows in my 1925 home.  We layer clothes and have extra blankies.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 5, 2018)

I should go out and get a whole snowsuit like I had when I was a kid with the built in mittens and booties and all!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 5, 2018)

Do they have these for bigger people?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 5, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



At your age we did that a lot too.  But at our age, our personal thermostats don't operate quite so efficiently so we are more comfortable in the winter at 70-71 degrees. Less than that, chilly.  More than that too warm.   In the summer anything under low to mid 80's is okay though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 5, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Do they have these for bigger people?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 5, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Well, yesterday and today it's been on 69 and is registering 70 in here (because I made dinner and the oven was going), so it is very comfortable in here right now.  I am sitting on my recliner with my coffee, my laptop, my M&Ms, and my blankie!    So you can see why I don't want to go out anywhere.    I have it ALL right here!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 5, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Y'all need to turn in your romaine lettuce, yanno. I just bought some 3 days ago and tossed the rest in the trash. Ecoli problem with it. California is one state..and new york. Might wanna check the news to see if your state is listed.



Haven't heard any reports about it around here.  I just finished a bag of romaine lettuce for my taco lasagna.  Not sick, thankfully!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 5, 2018)

I must be one of the few remaining people on the planet who still prefers iceberg lettuce in her salads and sandwiches.  Romaine lettuce seems so limp and blah in comparison and I don't like the taste as well.  So, I never buy it.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2018)

Its on the news. Seems a bunch of people got sick and one died. All tied to romaine lettuce.
I've had the noro virus before. No thanks.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> I must be one of the few remaining people on the planet who still prefers iceberg lettuce in her salads and sandwiches.  Romaine lettuce seems so limp and blah in comparison and I don't like the taste as well.  So, I never buy it.


I am not overly fond of it either and prefer iceburg. But this time...I didn't buy the usual.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 5, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> I must be one of the few remaining people on the planet who still prefers iceberg lettuce in her salads and sandwiches.  Romaine lettuce seems so limp and blah in comparison and I don't like the taste as well.  So, I never buy it.



It is a bit limp, you are right, but I think it tastes a little sweeter than iceberg.  If I make a salad though, I will have a mix of romaine and iceberg for the crunch.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 5, 2018)

Romaine lettuce (the more green lettuces) have more vitamins in them too.  Just an FYI!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2018)

Well...I have 4 episodes left of Lilyhammer...then I have to head out to get Casey for his visit. So..I will see you guys later tonight after Hells kitchen.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 5, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Well...I have 4 episodes left of Lilyhammer...then I have to head out to get Casey for his visit. So..I will see you guys later tonight after Hells kitchen.



Have fun with Casey.  I hope he likes his new toys.  I was thinking about picking up some cat or dog toys for my rabbit since I found out that he does actually like to play with those little puff ball key chains.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 5, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Romaine lettuce (the more green lettuces) have more vitamins in them too.  Just an FYI!



I know but I compensate by adding more stuff with vitamins in my salads that will be loaded with radish, celery, tomato, cucumber, finely shredded cabbage, onion, and sometimes other fresh veggies I have on hand.  I sometimes even add chopped apple, walnuts, and/or mandarin oranges.  I go for taste, curb appeal, and nutrition but it also has to be something I enjoy eating.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 5, 2018)

Mrs. Liberty just got back from the grocery store, I helped bring in the food.  The snow makes a crunchy/squeaky sound as you walk on it.  That tells you it is really cold.  The Romaine lettuce problem was from mid December, so most likely it is okay now.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 5, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Romaine lettuce (the more green lettuces) have more vitamins in them too.  Just an FYI!
> ...



For me, lettuce is lettuce, and I can eat pretty much any kind of lettuce and like it.  I only started eating romaine because it is better for my rabbit than iceberg, so why buy two lettuces when we can just share it?


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 5, 2018)

If you use enough Blue Cheese dressing, they taste exactly the same.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 5, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I keep my heat on at least 68 all the time.  I would be cold if it was any lower.  I don't like to be cold.
> ...



We have very large windows in our living room and two of the bedrooms too and they are not thermal windows.  But we don't have the extreme heat some areas get and and don't have the extreme cold like you get though we definitely have all four seasons here.  So it isn't that big a problem.  Hombre wants to replace those old windows but I simply haven't found any way that  considerable expense would increase our overall enjoyment of the house, and I don't think we will live long enough to recoup any savings on our heating and cooling bills..


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 5, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> If you use enough Blue Cheese dressing, they taste exactly the same.



Hombre likes bleu cheese.  I don't.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 5, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > If you use enough Blue Cheese dressing, they taste exactly the same.
> ...



I love bleu cheese.  I can't think of a cheese that I've had that I didn't like!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 5, 2018)

I like Roquefort the best of the bleu cheeses I've tried.  I like to buy it in the block form and crumble it myself.  The already crumbled kind has no flavor!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 5, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I have had bleu cheese recipes that I do like.  But I don't want bleu cheese dressing on my salad.  Like you I do like most cheeses but I don't want cheese in my salad.  I prefer a really really good slightly sweet vinagrette.  Albertsons here once featured a mango vinagrette--it was sold cold from a cooler in the salad section--that we liked better than any store bought dressing we had ever had.  But one day they quit carrying it and I haven't been able to find it anywhere since.  Sigh.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 5, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I love the thick creamy and fattening dressings the most!    I never liked the vinegar based dressings except for Italian.  Even then, I prefer creamy Italian.  Lol!  I'm lucky I have a good metabolism because the way I eat, I would weigh 400 pounds!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 5, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I do envy you that figure.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 5, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Well, I do work out too (although I've been slacking over the holidays), so that helps to keep your metabolism up to burn off those extra calories!  I do tend towards the more unhealthy food choices sometimes though.  

Why is it that all of the stuff that is good or fun or whatever is so bad for you?  What kind of cruel joke is that?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 5, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



All that I have asked when I die is that I get to take my list of unanswerable questions with me.  That question is on it.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 5, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



While I personally have never been inside a Trader Joe's, looks like they may have what you want Foxy...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 5, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Maybe so.  I'll have to check that out.  Everywhere else, anything mango has chipotle which we don't want.  Thanks.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 5, 2018)

Too much Blue Cheese, not enough Mega Millions wins, it is always something.  Thank goodness I already have a social security number.  Imagine that could be quite a problem for most lottery winning cats.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 5, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Honey Chipotle chicken thighs!  Yum!  I love the sweet and spicy combo.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 6, 2018)

Extra prayers, positive thoughts, strengthening vibes sent across the miles to ricechickie.

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Saveliberty for positive resolution for difficult transition,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter in difficult transition,
ricechickie for impending surgery,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Esthermoon, Sixfoot, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

To all our friends in the deep freeze, stay warm.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 6, 2018)

I just finished Lilyhammer on netflix. I'm bummed that was the end of it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 6, 2018)

Just checking in.  Still busy and adding more projects as time goes by.........  Damn end of year super sales......... 

Picked up a heavy duty belt to use for western impressions but I'm going to have to modify it some and lots of super deals on wool and silk brocade fabrics.  Most were half to three quarters off the original price.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 7, 2018)

No change in the Vigil list a few posts up darlinks.  A good night to all.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 7, 2018)

Good morning!    Well it is -2 degrees right now the feels like temperature -18 degrees.  This is supposed to be our last really cold day though thankfully.  It should be in the 20s and 30s for this week.  The weather channel is saying it will be around 50 degrees on Friday!  That is going to feel HOT compared to the weather we have had!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 7, 2018)

Slow day here yesterday, huh?


----------



## DarkFury (Jan 7, 2018)

*70 and sunny here during the day! Space heater going until the temp picks up.*


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 7, 2018)

DarkFury said:


> *70 and sunny here during the day! Space heater going until the temp picks up.*



That is HOT!


----------



## DarkFury (Jan 7, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > *70 and sunny here during the day! Space heater going until the temp picks up.*
> ...


*Not here it's not!*


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 7, 2018)

It's really not that bad when I'm all geared up.  When that wind blows though . . . it is pretty brutal.  It hurts your face and ears.  I can't wait until Friday when it is 50 degrees.  That will be nice for a change!


----------



## DarkFury (Jan 7, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> It's really not that bad when I'm all geared up.  When that wind blows though . . . it is pretty brutal.  It hurts your face and ears.  I can't wait until Friday when it is 50 degrees.  That will be nice for a change!


*Cold hurts. I like a nice even 100 degree day with 5% humidity. *


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 7, 2018)

DarkFury said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > It's really not that bad when I'm all geared up.  When that wind blows though . . . it is pretty brutal.  It hurts your face and ears.  I can't wait until Friday when it is 50 degrees.  That will be nice for a change!
> ...



That's a bit too warm for me.  I like temperatures from say 65 to 80.  Those are perfect temperatures for me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 7, 2018)

DarkFury said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



Where is "here" roughly DarkFury?  Hawaii?  Southern California?  Far south Texas?  Arizona?  It isn't really cold here either (New Mexico) but we are hoping to get that way soon.  These warm dry temps in the winter are confusing to the bears, to the fish, and devastating to our winter sports/recreation areas and the watershed.

And welcome to the Coffee Shop.  I believe this is your first visit here and you joined right in.  We're happy to have you.  First timers receive a complimentary beverage:


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 7, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Slow day here yesterday, huh?



Yes.  The Coffee Shop is just a few months away from being seven years old.  Over that time there has been a distinctive ebb and flow to it.  Sometimes we add a bunch of pages in a day and some days it is quiet as a church mouse. I used to worry about the slow times and wondered if I had offended folks or maybe it had run its course and various other minor attacks of paranoia.  But I haven't worried about it for a long time now.  It is what it is, and whatever happens is okay so long as its intent and spirit prevails.  I have become very fond of friends made here and I think others feel that way too.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 7, 2018)

I have a chest cold. I'm hoping it clears up before my job interview tomorrow.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 7, 2018)

drifter said:


> I have a chest cold. I'm hoping it clears up before my job interview tomorrow.



Take some Vicks vaporub, see if they'll apply it.  You can learn a lot about a new employer that way.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 7, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I have a chest cold. I'm hoping it clears up before my job interview tomorrow.
> ...



I really want to work. It turns out I love working a job especially if I can help people. I just don't like a hostile work environment. I am praying that God will unfold the right environment for me. I am resting today. I was supposed to go to a volunteer group for making people aware of murdered and missing indigenous women but I will have to skip it and go next time.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 7, 2018)

drifter said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Same here, hopefully my pending Friday test will be the last big hurdle in keeping my postal job.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 7, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I know you will do well.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 7, 2018)

drifter said:


> I have a chest cold. I'm hoping it clears up before my job interview tomorrow.



We will send extra healing vibes your way.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 7, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



And you are up there on the list too, Save, and the prayer is that this will be the last of difficult transition for both of you.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 7, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Thanking God for all my blessings already received and the nice people at the coffee shop. I am just napping off and on and starting to feel better.


----------



## ricechickie (Jan 7, 2018)

Thanks for the prayers and healing wishes.  It was an 11 hour surgery.  Then I was under anesthesia for another 15.

Today is the first day my feet have touched the floor since Thursday.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 7, 2018)

ricechickie said:


> Thanks for the prayers and healing wishes.  It was an 11 hour surgery.  Then I was under anesthesia for another 15.
> 
> Today is the first day my feet have touched the floor since Thursday.



Take it easy in your recovery.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 7, 2018)

drifter said:


> I have a chest cold. I'm hoping it clears up before my job interview tomorrow.



You need to take some vitamins and not smoke so much, girl!    Vitamin C.  Get it any way you can.  It can help build up your immunity to fight off colds and other annoying ailments.  I like to drink OJ when I'm sick.  It really makes me feel better.  That and sleeping a lot.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 7, 2018)

ricechickie said:


> Thanks for the prayers and healing wishes.  It was an 11 hour surgery.  Then I was under anesthesia for another 15.
> 
> Today is the first day my feet have touched the floor since Thursday.



I must have missed that post.  I usually only read back a page or two when I check in here.  I didn't even know you were having surgery.  Hope you are feeling well.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 7, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I have a chest cold. I'm hoping it clears up before my job interview tomorrow.
> ...



I don't smoke. I am taking vitamin c.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 7, 2018)

drifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



I'm not talking about cigarettes!


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 7, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Edibles and Oil. No Smoking but I gave everything up since new years.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 7, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I have a chest cold. I'm hoping it clears up before my job interview tomorrow.
> ...



I remember that stuff.  My grandmother used to put it on my chest when I was sick and/or coughing.  Lol.  I like that smell too.  It smells kind of like Paul Mitchell's Tea Tree shampoo.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 7, 2018)

drifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Oh!  I just assumed you smoked it.  Duhhhh me.  

Well good for you!  Best of luck with your resolution.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 7, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Thanks


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 7, 2018)

drifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



You are welcome, sweetie.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 7, 2018)

Darn alerts never alert me when the CS is rocking along. Only place it seems to work is ..well...never mind.

Anywho.....cold here today. no rain. but it's supposed to tomorrow. Two inches they say. And for the next couple of days, too. And, on Thursday, lucky me gets to go get the magnified mamm again so they can take a closer look at what they didn't like seeing. Wish me luck its just calcification!


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 7, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Darn alerts never alert me when the CS is rocking along. Only place it seems to work is ..well...never mind.
> 
> Anywho.....cold here today. no rain. but it's supposed to tomorrow. Two inches they say. And for the next couple of days, too. And, on Thursday, lucky me gets to go get the magnified mamm again so they can take a closer look at what they didn't like seeing. Wish me luck its just calcification!



Wishing you good luck and positive energy.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 7, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Darn alerts never alert me when the CS is rocking along. Only place it seems to work is ..well...never mind.
> 
> Anywho.....cold here today. no rain. but it's supposed to tomorrow. Two inches they say. And for the next couple of days, too. And, on Thursday, lucky me gets to go get the magnified mamm again so they can take a closer look at what they didn't like seeing. Wish me luck its just calcification!



Wishing you the best, Gracie. We are thinking of you.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 7, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Darn alerts never alert me when the CS is rocking along. Only place it seems to work is ..well...never mind.
> 
> Anywho.....cold here today. no rain. but it's supposed to tomorrow. Two inches they say. And for the next couple of days, too. And, on Thursday, lucky me gets to go get the magnified mamm again so they can take a closer look at what they didn't like seeing. Wish me luck its just calcification!



Well, at least you know when save is rocking....


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 7, 2018)

drifter said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



I really want to win the lottery and never work again.  It turns out I'm lazy and can easily amuse myself at home.  

I hope you find a job that suits you!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 7, 2018)

I wanna win the lottery too. I have some houses to buy. For yours truly..and a few friends as well.


----------



## Sherry (Jan 7, 2018)

My Mom and I decided that we are going to finally commit to a project that we've been talking about for years, which is working together on a dollhouse. It's going to be something we'll both enjoy, and give us lots of quality time together. This is what we ordered:


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 7, 2018)

It turns out I should not have gotten the buffalo chicken strips from Arby's today.  My belly is *not* happy with me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 7, 2018)

ricechickie said:


> Thanks for the prayers and healing wishes.  It was an 11 hour surgery.  Then I was under anesthesia for another 15.
> 
> Today is the first day my feet have touched the floor since Thursday.



Yay for that and prayers continued for full recovery.  Just remember that when you start feeling pretty good, you'll set yourself back if you don't follow all the orders and do only what you're supposed to do.l


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 7, 2018)

Sherry said:


> My Mom and I decided that we are going to finally commit to a project that we've been talking about for years, which is working together on a dollhouse. It's going to be something we'll both enjoy, and give us lots of quality time together. This is what we ordered:



Hombre has built two of those and they were absolutely gorgeous.  The only problem is that when he works on one, the project takes over the house for months.  And he is now thinking about doing another one.  I need to figure out a way to deal with it so its fun for both of us.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 7, 2018)

Extra prayers, positive thoughts, strengthening vibes sent across the miles to ricechickie.

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Montro's upset tummy,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing,
Saveliberty for success on the test and career,
Gracie for the best news possible,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Esthermoon, Sixfoot, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.


----------



## SeaGal (Jan 8, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> This one is for Ridgerunner , SeaGal , Sherry , and WelfareQueen



Thank you Foxfyre!...as it so happens our Christmas looked more like the following.  We spent the month of December with our grandbabies (and their parents).  Had a really fun time - grandchildren are the glue that binds families together, imo.  The kids and I (they are 3 1/2 and 2) made my special white fruitcake together - it was quite an event as it's best mixed by hand.  Lots of chopping involved and I lovingly reminded them that we are making fruit cake not finger cake.  The 2 yo stuck with me during the whole process - while the 3 1/2 yo came and went.  We baked them in mini-loaf pans and they delighted in giving them out as gifts to neighbors.  Wrapped one in rum soaked cheese cloth and let it age a little - that one we kept! 





Hope everyone had a joyful Christmas and will have a Happy and prosperous New Year!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 8, 2018)

Supposed to be in the low 60's here tomorrow.    That's not good.  That's not good.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 8, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Supposed to be in the low 60's here tomorrow.    That's not good.  That's not good.


And we broke 32 degrees Fahrenheit today!  Yippee!  The snow is melting and sliding down the roof in sheets.  Every time another batch of it comes loose it sounds like skyrockets are going off right outside.  The sounds of winter are dimming, cars skidding up the steep hill out front, the scrape of snow shovels on sidewalks, conversations muffled by snow heard a block away.

Gray cloud shrouded skies are the norm still.  With the warmer weather comes morsnow.  But today the guessers at the Narional Weather Service are thinking more of a frozen mix of snow and sleet.  But, it's warmer!  I'll always take warmer in January.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 8, 2018)

Rain right now. Rain rain rain and for the next week...more rain. Then two days respite...then another week of rain. Good. We need it. And I want that creek flowing again behind the house.


----------



## SeaGal (Jan 8, 2018)

Welp - we've had our week of 20's.  Ready for the mid 80's now - swimmin' weather, please.

It was in the mid-teens when we left N. Va - that kinda cold hurts.  Though a 4th generation Floridian, I've lived in the North - Indiana, Michigan and Colorado - and the distinct season changes are pretty special, but winter brrr.  I don't like cold weather as an adult.  (although of the three, Colorado winter was different somehow - maybe the majesty of the mountains makes up for the cold.)


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 8, 2018)

I got a wedding invitation in the mail today.  The affair is scheduled for February 10, the weekend before St. Valentine's Day.  So I anticipate a lot of red and pink and white there.  

My problem with weddings is the dancing.  I am not graceful by any stretch of the imagination.  My dancing style is, well, have you ever seen a video of a new born colt when she first tries to stand and take her first step?  I wish I were that graceful.  People have compared my dancing with a dog trying to get out of a swimming pool.

But I love the food and the idea of an open bar!  I went to a wedding on Long Island at a venue set up for lavish affairs.  There was a massive deck and boardwalk fronting along Island sound.  There were waiters and waitresses throwing hor d'ourves at us like Shriners tossing candy from a parade float.  Roaming musicians entertained us with steel drums, guitars, conga drums and accordions.  The dinner featured a choice of filet mignon  or some chicken dish, guess what I had.

I sought out the father of the bride to thank him for the experience.  He might just as well written a check for a top of the line Mercedes Benz as that wedding.  A stark contrast to the 'American Legion' weddings held here in the Rust Belt.  The wedding fare here is served buffet style with your choice of rigatoni slathered in tomato sauce, fried chicken or London broil.  Women bake cookies for months before the wedding day and a sheet cake with the name of the bride and groom written in butter cream frosting is served up to the strains of the Electric Slide from the DJ's sound system.

Saturday January 20, 2018 would have been Mom and Pop's 65th wedding anniversary.  They married on a Tuesday, the day Eisenhower was inaugurated for his first term.  It rained ice on Mom when she went out on the steps of the church to be pelted with rice.  Instead she got a face full of sleet as the guests had retired to the church basement to enjoy a boiled ham sandwich on white rolls.

Weddings have changed!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 8, 2018)

W00T! Just sold my hand painted koi table for 100 bucks!


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 8, 2018)

Gracie said:


> W00T! Just sold my hand painted koi table for 100 bucks!


How do koi use a table?


----------



## Gracie (Jan 8, 2018)

Carefully..and wetly?


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 8, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> I got a wedding invitation in the mail today.  The affair is scheduled for February 10, the weekend before St. Valentine's Day.  So I anticipate a lot of red and pink and white there.
> 
> My problem with weddings is the dancing.  I am not graceful by any stretch of the imagination.  My dancing style is, well, have you ever seen a video of a new born colt when she first tries to stand and take her first step?  I wish I were that graceful.  People have compared my dancing with a dog trying to get out of a swimming pool.
> 
> ...



I don't dance, I don't drink alcohol, and I'm a picky eater....weddings suck.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 8, 2018)

I confess, faced with 40 pages of catch-up, I came to the end of the CS first.  We're now a week into the new year and I seem to have missed Christmas here entirely.  That doesn't alter my best wishes for all of you and hope that each and every one of you thrive and find your happiness, this year and every year after.
I've been watching the weather and we Alaskans are feeling the pain a lot of you have been experiencing.  OK, well, maybe a little bit.  I woke up New Year's night to the sound of snow sluffing off the roof and melt water dripping after it.  Of course, whenever we have a winter melt, the resulting ice makes life...challenging.  I suppose we should have our share of challenges, heh?
Christmas dinner was tuna casserole here.  Christmas isn't a big deal, not as important as the Solstice.  The turning of the year is significant in my Nature-grounded world.  Of course, when sunrise is around 10:30 and sunset 3:30, those short days wear on you.  We call it cabin fever here.
New Year's Eve was postponed for me because as I was driving home the neighbor called and told me he had one of my dogs, the other had run off.  I've been having problems with the farm dogs lately.  So I called my guests and asked them if they minded a delay.  George, who was stressing about a job he had to get to in a few days, was relieved.  Alan preferred to get here during daylight hours, so New Year's day was better for him, too.  So, I actually had time to do justice to the meal I had planned.  I made my first Beef Wellington (with green pepper sauce).  After overcoming the sticker shock induced by the sirloin roast required by the recipe, the meal was _delicious_!  It's definitely a special occasion meal, though.  The bread pudding for dessert was a great complement to finish the meal.
Happy New Year (belated) to everyone!


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 8, 2018)

The Job interview went fine and I went home and slept. I have vapor rub on my chest. I hope this clears up quickly.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 8, 2018)

drifter said:


> The Job interview went fine and I went home and slept. I have vapor rub on my chest. I hope this clears up quickly.


Hopefully the vapor rub helps clear things up. The job interview should bring good tidings.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 8, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > The Job interview went fine and I went home and slept. I have vapor rub on my chest. I hope this clears up quickly.
> ...



It always makes me smile when I see you post and know you and all of your critters ect. are okay GW.  We just watched Alabama squeeze out a win over Georgia in overtime in tonight's championship game.  We were emotionally pulling for both teams but maybe a wee bit more for Georgia as the decided underdog.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 8, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Montro's upset tummy,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing,
Saveliberty for success on the test and career,
Gracie for the best news possible,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Esthermoon, Sixfoot, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

Here's to the great variety in winter experience for our Coffee Shop family


----------



## Gracie (Jan 9, 2018)

drifter said:


> The Job interview went fine and I went home and slept. I have vapor rub on my chest. I hope this clears up quickly.


Hot tea, lemon, honey, whiskey. Drink it. 
Stay warm. Get as much rest as you can. Drink A LOT of fluids. Eat some oranges daily. Keep the vapor rub on your chest. Stick some on yer nose too so you inhale it. STAY WARM. Eat chicken soup. Repeat all the above for as long as needed.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 9, 2018)

And there is GallantWarrior!! Good to see you finally get here. You've been muchly missed. 
So what is going on with the farm dogs? Why did one run off? Cabin fever for him too? You take care of yourself, you hear? And give me a call the next time you feel like yakking again!

Meanwhile...beef wellington? I always wanted to try that. Maybe someday.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 9, 2018)

Hmm ! My computer had a start up problem since the last big update for windows 10, but it seems to have sorted itself out now. Oh well, I am off to the dentists for a 6 monthly check up, Usually my teeth are ok and I have not had to have any fillings for years, so here's hoping they will be ok today.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## Sbiker (Jan 9, 2018)

Hi all! I'm drinking coffee at workplace, having first working day in this year and I glad to see you all after holidays. Happy Christmas, New Year and so on!


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 9, 2018)

Well, I mentioned I had a check up at the dentists and I just got back. She gave me the good news that I don't need any fillings as usual. But then she gave me the very, very bad news that I have early signs of gum disease.
She said it could end up  resulting  in my having to have all my good teeth removed. BUMMER !


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 9, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Well, I mentioned I had a check up at the dentists and I just got back. She gave me the good news that I don't need any fillings as usual. But then she gave me the very, very bad news that I have early signs of gum disease.
> She said it could end up  resulting  in my having to have all my good teeth removed. BUMMER !



Watch for your teeth and don't repeat the fail of Akela! 

Btw, I've just found "The Roman Centurion's Song" as original. I read it only in Russian translation before and translation was brilliant, like original...

Legate, I had the news last night --my cohort ordered home
By ships to Portus Itius and thence by road to Rome.
I've marched the companies aboard, the arms are stowed below:
Now let another take my sword. Command me not to go...


----------



## SeaGal (Jan 9, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> I confess, faced with 40 pages of catch-up, I came to the end of the CS first.  We're now a week into the new year and I seem to have missed Christmas here entirely.  That doesn't alter my best wishes for all of you and hope that each and every one of you thrive and find your happiness, this year and every year after.
> I've been watching the weather and we Alaskans are feeling the pain a lot of you have been experiencing.  OK, well, maybe a little bit.  I woke up New Year's night to the sound of snow sluffing off the roof and melt water dripping after it.  Of course, whenever we have a winter melt, the resulting ice makes life...challenging.  I suppose we should have our share of challenges, heh?
> Christmas dinner was tuna casserole here.  Christmas isn't a big deal, not as important as the Solstice.  The turning of the year is significant in my Nature-grounded world.  Of course, when sunrise is around 10:30 and sunset 3:30, those short days wear on you.  We call it cabin fever here.
> New Year's Eve was postponed for me because as I was driving home the neighbor called and told me he had one of my dogs, the other had run off.  I've been having problems with the farm dogs lately.  So I called my guests and asked them if they minded a delay.  George, who was stressing about a job he had to get to in a few days, was relieved.  Alan preferred to get here during daylight hours, so New Year's day was better for him, too.  So, I actually had time to do justice to the meal I had planned.  I made my first Beef Wellington (with green pepper sauce).  After overcoming the sticker shock induced by the sirloin roast required by the recipe, the meal was _delicious_!  It's definitely a special occasion meal, though.  The bread pudding for dessert was a great complement to finish the meal.
> Happy New Year (belated) to everyone!



That ice makes life challenging is a good way to put it!  I fear ice. lol  Mr SG, an avid fisherman, says he has no interest fishing where you have to cut a hole in the water to get to the fish. 

Your New Years feast sounds fantastic - one year we did a standing rib roast for Thanksgiving, I too suffered from sticker shock. 

Though Christmas is very meaningful to me - the Winter and Summer Solstice are significant days in my life also.  The Winter solstice is a day of relief and rejoicing for me as the sun begins its journey back 'home', and in my mind is really the start of a new year.  The Summer Solstice always makes me a little sad knowing the sun is diminishing.  Since we live closer to the equator than you do there is not as great a variation in the length of our day light hours - in summer it will briefly be light as late as 9pm, and in late fall dark by 5:30 pm. 

Not many people mention the Solstices anymore...though of no religious significance to me they are an integral part of the magnificent tide of life and nature...and I appreciate the ebb and flow.

Hope your New Year is full of light and warmth - even if it's by firelight.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 9, 2018)

I watched the game last night.  Frankly I'm a bit tired of National Championships going to schools not located in Columbus, Ohio.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 9, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Hmm ! My computer had a start up problem since the last big update for windows 10, but it seems to have sorted itself out now. Oh well, I am off to the dentists for a 6 monthly check up, Usually my teeth are ok and I have not had to have any fillings for years, so here's hoping they will be ok today.



Every time they do a major update, my desktop icons (personal settings) don't want to load for awhile.  But it does eventually sort itself out.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 9, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> I watched the game last night.  Frankly I'm a bit tired of National Championships going to schools not located in Columbus, Ohio.



We did too.  And while its really hard to emotionally root against Alabama we were really sort of pulling for Georgia because they haven't won a national championship in so long and they were the decided underdogs.  But the game ended as championship games should--in overtime.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 9, 2018)

SeaGal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I confess, faced with 40 pages of catch-up, I came to the end of the CS first.  We're now a week into the new year and I seem to have missed Christmas here entirely.  That doesn't alter my best wishes for all of you and hope that each and every one of you thrive and find your happiness, this year and every year after.
> ...



Our daughter was born on the winter solstice and has always felt that was a positive charm for her.  

But I was surprised to hear you say in late fall you are dark by 5:30 pm.  For most of December and January, so are we.  I figured it would come much earlier for you that far north, but then Alaska is a LOT of real estate and you are in the south.  There is quite a bit of difference in the climate in New Mexico say between Las Cruces and Santa Fe.  Probably a huge difference between Willow and Barrow.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 9, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> Hi all! I'm drinking coffee at workplace, having first working day in this year and I glad to see you all after holidays. Happy Christmas, New Year and so on!



LOL.  So you haven't posted much over the holidays but are posting at work after your vacation?  Too funny.  You Russians and us Americans really are a lot alike. 

But a belated Happy New Year to you Sbiker.  Welcome back.


----------



## SeaGal (Jan 9, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Our daughter was born on the winter solstice and has always felt that was a positive charm for her.
> 
> But I was surprised to hear you say in late fall you are dark by 5:30 pm.  For most of December and January, so are we.  I figured it would come much earlier for you that far north, but then Alaska is a LOT of real estate and you are in the south.  There is quite a bit of difference in the climate in New Mexico say between Las Cruces and Santa Fe.  Probably a huge difference between Willow and Barrow.



5:30 in late fall for us - in my region of Fl.  GW said 3:30 pm for him, I believe.  Sunset is about 6pm here now...a precious minute later each day, at least for a while.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 9, 2018)

SeaGal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Our daughter was born on the winter solstice and has always felt that was a positive charm for her.
> ...



No, he said 5:30 though he might have meant 3:30?  I dunno.  Sunset for us today is 5:12 pm.  Sunset was at 4:58 on December 21.  I just looked up Anchorage and sunset is at 4:08 there today.  But maybe they have a long twilight?  Albuquerque has a relatively short twilight period probably because of the nearby continental divide and  mountain ranges between us and the setting sun.  But in Amarillo, roughly 4 hours east of us as the crow flies, sunset tonight is 5:52 pm and the twilight out there on the flat plains lasts for a looooong time.

If anybody wants to check out sunrise/sunset in their own locale, this is a great site:
timeanddate.com


----------



## SeaGal (Jan 9, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> No, he said 5:30 though he might have meant 3:30?  I dunno.  Sunset for us today is 5:12 pm.  Sunset was at 4:58 on December 21.  I just looked up Anchorage and sunset is at 4:08 there today.  But maybe they have a long twilight?  Albuquerque has a relatively short twilight period probably because of the nearby continental divide and  mountain ranges between us and the setting sun.  But in Amarillo, roughly 4 hours east of us as the crow flies, sunset tonight is 5:52 pm and the twilight out there on the flat plains lasts for a looooong time.
> 
> If anybody wants to check out sunrise/sunset in their own locale, this is a great site:
> timeanddate.com



Thanks for the link!

btw...he did say 3:30.  The other time frame (5:30 pm) quote was mine...unless I'm completely losing it, which is always a possibility.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 9, 2018)

SeaGal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > No, he said 5:30 though he might have meant 3:30?  I dunno.  Sunset for us today is 5:12 pm.  Sunset was at 4:58 on December 21.  I just looked up Anchorage and sunset is at 4:08 there today.  But maybe they have a long twilight?  Albuquerque has a relatively short twilight period probably because of the nearby continental divide and  mountain ranges between us and the setting sun.  But in Amarillo, roughly 4 hours east of us as the crow flies, sunset tonight is 5:52 pm and the twilight out there on the flat plains lasts for a looooong time.
> ...



You're right.  I did pick it up off your post.  So now we can debate which of us is losing it.  And it probably isn't you.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 9, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> I watched the game last night.  Frankly I'm a bit tired of National Championships going to schools not located in Columbus, Ohio.


There is a Columbus Alabama, you know...


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 9, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > I watched the game last night.  Frankly I'm a bit tired of National Championships going to schools not located in Columbus, Ohio.
> ...


The mood at Doc's crashed when we missed that field goal, then it was even more subdued when the Dawgs scored in OT.
But Damn! That was one hell of a pass to end it.


----------



## SeaGal (Jan 9, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> You're right.  I did pick it up off your post.  So now we can debate which of us is losing it.  And it probably isn't you.





As long as we don't both lose it at the same time it's all good.  Right?!?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 9, 2018)

It's been a while since I stopped by. It has been hectic at Doc's from changing the corporate structure, dealing with lawyers and CPAs to organizing Christmas and New Year's Eve parties.
Christmas at Doc's was awesome as usual, but New Year's Eve was the party to end all parties. We served 100 complimentary glasses of champaign at midnight. Not bad for a building with a 99 person occupancy.We've been holding events for a battered woman's shelter and for Christmas gifts for kids who wouldn't have gotten a visit from Santa.
We have had some interesting guests show up. One has quite a few classic cars that have been updated for reliability. He has stopped by with a 57 Rolls, a 63 Ferrari, a 57 Belaire, a 38 Buick and a 28 Ford Model A.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 9, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> The turning of the year is significant in my Nature-grounded world. Of course, when sunrise is around 10:30 and sunset 3:30, those short days wear on you.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 9, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Although I don't follow sports much (I just don't have time), I am always glad to when the teams folks I know pull through.  It's always a good feeling to back a winner, yanno!
The next week looks pretty grim, temperature-wise.  It's currently -10 here and I'm going to put a sweater on the little kid.  I've only one kid left since the others were loved to death by the partner.  I was very fortunate that the last two does I wanted bred this season went into a late heat and the buck did his job over New Year's.  That will make four does with kids, the first two will kid in mid-March, these last two will have their babies in May.  I didn't want early kids because I don't have the warming boxes here I had at the other place.  I've downsized the herd significantly because of this move.
This Spring will be busy.  I've got to get the barn up and I'm going to get some chickens, too.  Nothing like a fresh-picked hen fruit.  I'll set up a small compost bin for the kitchen scraps but the garden and the compost heaps for the barn waste will have to wait, probably until next year.
To all my CS friends, have a great day, week, etc...Things are looking up because there's more sunlight every day.  Of course, the increase is not as obvious to many of you as it is to us, by March we'll be gaining somewhere around five minutes of sunlight a day!


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 9, 2018)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Don't college teams generally score in OT?  I mean, they start in FG range....


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 9, 2018)

Gracie said:


> And there is GallantWarrior!! Good to see you finally get here. You've been muchly missed.
> So what is going on with the farm dogs? Why did one run off? Cabin fever for him too? You take care of yourself, you hear? And give me a call the next time you feel like yakking again!
> 
> Meanwhile...beef wellington? I always wanted to try that. Maybe someday.


The dogs ran off because Pyrs are known to establish as much territory as possible.  Judging by the tracks in the snow, they were all over the place here and when they discovered the road, they just kept going.  The neighbor's daughter caught the older dog, but the puppy ran away.  By the time I got home, the puppy was waiting for me.  Roxie, the older dog, hates being inside just about anything so loading a 125# dog into the back of a Lexus was...challenging.  The neighbor had to help me lift and shove, but I got her home again.  With my hip the way it is, I just could not face walking three miles to collect her and get back home.  (Neighbors are few and far between here.)
Yeah, Beef Wellington!  It's not as tough as it sounds to make it.  It is definitely a special occasion treat, though. The hardest part was making the mushroom stuff.  Recipe calls for putting it through a food processor.  Well, around my place I am the food processor, so have-chopping-knife-will-travel was busy.
You take care of yourself, as well.  And make sure Mr. G. stays fed and content!  And the phone works two ways, so you feel free to call and yak, too.  If I'm napping, I'll let you know, or not.  I have such a strange schedule.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 9, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> Hi all! I'm drinking coffee at workplace, having first working day in this year and I glad to see you all after holidays. Happy Christmas, New Year and so on!


Happy New Year to you, too, Sbiker!  How's the weather there?  It's been pretty normal for us in Alaska but the East Coast has been getting a lot colder than they are accustomed to being.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 9, 2018)

SeaGal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I confess, faced with 40 pages of catch-up, I came to the end of the CS first.  We're now a week into the new year and I seem to have missed Christmas here entirely.  That doesn't alter my best wishes for all of you and hope that each and every one of you thrive and find your happiness, this year and every year after.
> ...



Thank you for your good wishes, SG.  Solstice and Equinox are important to me because I live close to Nature, tending my animals and heeding the change in seasons as times to celebrate, to sow, to harvest, to rest from the labors of all that.  I'm looking forward now to the Spring Equinox because that's when my first litters of kids are due to arrive.  I love the new babies, love to watch them play and just live.  Last year, I lost one doe and her second kid.  The kid was turned and I couldn't correct the bad presentation.  The doe died a few days later, most likely because of damage or infection of her uterus.  The first-born kid we named Annie but she died not long ago because of mishandling by my partner.
I look forward to this year.  In addition to the goats, I will have chickens, too.  Fresh milk and eggs, nothing better.  Next year, I'll establish my garden to provide my veggies, herbs, and medicinals.
May your year bring health and happiness to you and yours!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 9, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> SeaGal said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Definitely a difference between Willow and Barrow, more than 400 miles, and you cannot get there by driving.  While we actually have "day" and "night" during the winter/summer, Barrow has "day" for six months and "night" for six months.  During the summer, the sun never sets there, and vice-versa in the winter.
I've experienced the differences in NM, too.  I love the Continental Divide, especially around Lake Roberts.  But you get down to Demming and it's a lot less tree and a lot more desert, even though Lake Roberts features lots of cactii.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 9, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> SeaGal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


OOppps!  3:30, or so, during the winter, just before the Solstice.  Today, sunset is a few minutes after 4 pm, so we've already gained almost a half hour since Christmas.  By the summer solstice, we won't really have dark, it gets dusky between 3-4 am, but no more than that.  Imagine telling your children they can play outside until dark?


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 9, 2018)

Our January thaw is beginning.  It got above freezing today and our daily walk in Thompson Park featured slush rather than hard packed snow.  The guessers at the National Weather Service say temperatures near 50 by the week's end!  And I'll believe it when I feel it.

Meanwhile the playoff atmosphere in and around Pittsburgh is growing.  There's the Strip District here, the old wholesale grocery, fruit and vegetable and meat packing warehouses situated on a narrow strip of flat ground on the south bank of the Allegheny River.  These days you can venture down there for trendy restaurants and boutiques as well as sidewalk vendors hawking everything Black and Gold.  

Steelers fight songs blare from boom boxes at every stall.  Shoppers scurry from shops like the Pennsylvania Macaroni Company and Wholey's Fish Market gathering goodies for tailgating and Sunday noshing by the warm glow of the 60" LED television.  You can by bulk spices in one store, go next door and buy prosciutto sliced so thin a burst balloon would envy its thickness, then next door for fresh produce.  It's a fun place to be just before Christmas and especially during the NFL playoffs.  

I know we're spoiled silly here with a championship caliber team every season.  I have no idea what it's like in Cleveland this time of year.  I suppose they get wrapped up with the Cavaliers, but I know Cleveland has a good football tradition and loyal fan base.  What a shame that the old rivalry between our two cities has eroded into pity.

And so with that I say in the local distinct accent "Jere we go Stillers, here we go!"  Incidentally, I found an app for my robotic overlord Alexa that translates any word commonly used in American English to Pittsburghese.  Rubber bands are 'gum banz' baloney is 'jumbo' and down town is 'Dahn tahn'.  Slippery is 'slippy', to be nosy is to be 'nebby' and to clean up the house in Pittsburghese is to 'redd up the haus'.  Boston, New York and Baltimore ain't got nuthin' on our speech patterns!


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 9, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Our January thaw is beginning.  It got above freezing today and our daily walk in Thompson Park featured slush rather than hard packed snow.  The guessers at the National Weather Service say temperatures near 50 by the week's end!  And I'll believe it when I feel it.
> 
> Meanwhile the playoff atmosphere in and around Pittsburgh is growing.  There's the Strip District here, the old wholesale grocery, fruit and vegetable and meat packing warehouses situated on a narrow strip of flat ground on the south bank of the Allegheny River.  These days you can venture down there for trendy restaurants and boutiques as well as sidewalk vendors hawking everything Black and Gold.
> 
> ...


Have one on me, Nosmo. 







Rege Cordic advertised it on KDKA when I was a kid.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 9, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Our January thaw is beginning.  It got above freezing today and our daily walk in Thompson Park featured slush rather than hard packed snow.  The guessers at the National Weather Service say temperatures near 50 by the week's end!  And I'll believe it when I feel it.
> ...


The pale stale ale so light the foam's on the bottom!  Rege Cordic, Bill Burns, Bob Prince, Ed Shaughnessy, Ed and Wendy King, Jack Bogut, Chilly Billy Cardille, these are the broadcast heroes of my misspent youth!

Bob "the gunner" Prince, play-by-play man for the Pittsburgh Pirates would put the curse of the "Green weeny" on opposing dugouts.  Bill Burns of KDKA television would talk up the upcoming football game between the 'Pitts' and the "Notre Dames" and Chilly Billy hosted Chiller Theater on WIIC channel 11 on Saturday nights.  Even Saturday Night Live was held out of the Pittsburgh Market for a few years due to the popularity of Chiller Theater!  Ed and Wendy King hosted Party Line on KDKA radio.  A unique radio talk show where you never heard the callers, only Ed and Wendy.

We had a 19" Muntz black and white TV fitted out with rabbit ears wrapped in tin foil to enhance the picture quality.  Pop would wake me up, even on a school night if there was a good movie on.  "Hoy!  Grand Hotel is on!" he would whisper to me so as not to wake my baby brother.  "That's John Barrymore.  He's dead.  And that's his brother Lionel.  H's dead too."

So I in my flannel pajamas and Pop in his cap would settle in and watch the dead guys together.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 9, 2018)

Hey Hossfly!  Do you remember Nick Perry and Bowling for Dollars?  Nick, of course, became infamous for trying to rig the Pennsylvania Lottery by injecting Elmer's glue into the ping pong balls.  666, the "winning" number caught up with Nick just before the Pennsylvania Stare police did.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 9, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Remember the old Dumont TV network? I grew up with listening to Rosy Rosewell. I remember when he brought The Gunner on the broadcast and taught him the proper procedure of a Pittsburgh broadcaster.. Then Bob brought in the Possum and Nelly King. The good old days.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 9, 2018)

drifter said:


> The Job interview went fine and I went home and slept. I have vapor rub on my chest. I hope this clears up quickly.



See, I told they would put some on....


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 9, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Pretty much. They start at the 20 so you're pretty much guaranteed 3 points. The Georgia QB got sacked on 3rd down so they settled for the 3, but when the Bama QB got sacked for a loss of 20 yards on 2nd down, they had to make a play to get back into field goal range at the least, but seeing the kicker hd already missed 2, getting a man all alone in the end zone was the priority. 6 points! Interestingly, all the folks who love to hate the Tide, had a good day. The betting line was 3 1/2 so we didn't cover the spread.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 9, 2018)

Ugh.  The little one normally gets up at about 6AM for school, so I get up at the same time.  Tonight, for some reason, she decided she wants to get up at 5 tomorrow.  She has her own alarm clock (which I got her for Christmas) that she has only used a couple of times.  The alarm isn't all that loud, and her first morning with it it did not wake her.  I told her that if she gets up at 5, she can come wake me up then....but I'm hoping she sleeps through the alarm.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 9, 2018)

*ALARM CLOCK  

That is a lot like buying a Drum set for a kid...*


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 9, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> *ALARM CLOCK
> 
> That is a lot like buying a Drum set for a kid...*


When I as about 8, I got a drum set for Christmas. Took my dad till noon to stomp it flat.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 9, 2018)

I have to go enjoy my cats playing. A kitten does liven things up!


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 9, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> *ALARM CLOCK
> 
> That is a lot like buying a Drum set for a kid...*



She only uses it to get up for school, at least so far.  She wants to feel more grown-up.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 9, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> I have to go enjoy my cats playing. A kitten does liven things up!


Mine is again plopped in front of the monitor. Sigh. I have to stretch to look around her because if I try to move her out of the way...all hell breaks loose. At least she no longer attacks my hands as I type on the keyboard. It's a start.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 9, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> I have to go enjoy my cats playing. A kitten does liven things up!


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 9, 2018)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I have to go enjoy my cats playing. A kitten does liven things up!
> ...


Don't try to take her food.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 9, 2018)

What in hell is this thing?


----------



## Gracie (Jan 9, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


She doesn't mind me messing with her food when she is stuffing her face. She just doesn't like being moved once she finds the spot she wants to plant her ass on.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 10, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Montro's upset tummy,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing,
Saveliberty for success on the test and career,
Gracie for the best news possible,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Esthermoon, Sixfoot, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 10, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all! I'm drinking coffee at workplace, having first working day in this year and I glad to see you all after holidays. Happy Christmas, New Year and so on!
> ...



Similar environment produce similar behaviour  

Now let's work harder up to... Stop, after USSR falling we've back to religion, so our target is 19th of January, Epiphany... With swimming at ice-hole for everyone, who believe or just want to do it!  Btw, usually it's a time of serious frosts...


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 10, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all! I'm drinking coffee at workplace, having first working day in this year and I glad to see you all after holidays. Happy Christmas, New Year and so on!
> ...



It seems they stole our winter  In Moscow is normal, silent winter with a bit of snow and a few degree below zero by C... But a several hundred kilometers at south there are only rain and wet, warm air without any snow, like at autumn.


----------



## SeaGal (Jan 10, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Thank you for your good wishes, SG.  Solstice and Equinox are important to me because I live close to Nature, tending my animals and heeding the change in seasons as times to celebrate, to sow, to harvest, to rest from the labors of all that.  I'm looking forward now to the Spring Equinox because that's when my first litters of kids are due to arrive.  I love the new babies, love to watch them play and just live.  Last year, I lost one doe and her second kid.  The kid was turned and I couldn't correct the bad presentation.  The doe died a few days later, most likely because of damage or infection of her uterus.  The first-born kid we named Annie but she died not long ago because of mishandling by my partner.
> I look forward to this year.  In addition to the goats, I will have chickens, too.  Fresh milk and eggs, nothing better.  Next year, I'll establish my garden to provide my veggies, herbs, and medicinals.
> May your year bring health and happiness to you and yours!



Thank you!

I've always planted and harvested by the moon phases. One advantage to Fl weather - we could grow year round. We've raised much of our own food, though our experience with chickens didn't work so well.  They were what today is called 'free-range' - I call it a dinner bell for the predators. I am more familiar with horses, cattle and hogs than goats - though for years our 4H club showed meat goats at the local Youth Fair. Our neighbors supplied us with eggs and fruit - we supplied them with veggies and pickles, jams, etc.

Many fond memories of 5 or 6 of us gathered in my kitchen shelling peas to blanch and freeze, making pickles, canning green beans, baking bread...a way of life that feels 'right'. (But chicken plucking I do not miss)

When we 'retired' and downsized I didn't like seeing the empty fields so thought about getting a small herd of dairy goats and experiment with cheese making - but, mr sg reminded me that daily milking and freedom to travel were mutually exclusive.  Anyway, the fields are now full of wild turkeys and deer - plus we're allowing a friend to graze his small herd of cattle in exchange for maintaining the fences.  We're expecting a couple of calves before long. Best of both worlds for me.

Are you planning to try cheese making?


----------



## SeaGal (Jan 10, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> Similar environment produce similar behaviour
> 
> Now let's work harder up to... Stop, after USSR falling we've back to religion, so our target is 19th of January, Epiphany... With swimming at ice-hole for everyone, who believe or just want to do it!  Btw, usually it's a time of serious frosts...



Please send pics of ice-hole swimming!  

It just ain't 'natural' to swim or fish in water you have to poke holes into.  This is by far a more appropriate and natural use of ice...





Below is our version of 'ice-hole' swimming - natural springs with a constant water temp of 72 deg Fahrenheit.  Plenty cold on a 98 deg. day!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 10, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



You can have it back!  We don't want it!


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 10, 2018)

SeaGal said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Similar environment produce similar behaviour
> ...



Oh, there are a lot of photos of Epiphany swimming, with women and children too... 





But as for me, I'm not a lover of it too )) If you doing it fast, there are no any problems to do it, but I prefer sitting at home and be heated by furnace  Or to swim in warm water, like you present )))

Mojito is good, but what about frosty vodka - vodka, colded to the gel condition? It's very interesting and easy drinking, but a bit dangerous for your throat ))


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 10, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Ok, I'll think how to do it till the nearest spring


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 10, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> SeaGal said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



Sorry, but I have to say I prefer Seagal's swimming hole!


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## Sbiker (Jan 10, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > SeaGal said:
> ...



Ha-ha, you just afraid concurrency from Russian girls


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 10, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



I think those people are crazy and just asking for frostbite!


----------



## SeaGal (Jan 10, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> Oh, there are a lot of photos of Epiphany swimming, with women and children too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_"frosty vodka - vodka, colded to the gel condition_' - yep, like I once said - jello shots.  

Believe it or not - we rarely drink beyond an occasional beer or glass of wine with a meal - however, it just so happens that I have half a bottle of Deep Eddy lemon flavored vodka distilled in Austin, Tx in the good ol' US of A chilling in the freezer - I cannot recall what happened to the other half.  When it comes to the hard stuff though, dark rum is my poison of choice.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 10, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



No, they are just jolly and have a hot hearts


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 10, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



You say jolly, I say crazy.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 10, 2018)

SeaGal said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, there are a lot of photos of Epiphany swimming, with women and children too...
> ...



) Why not? A had a bottle of anis-flavored vodka about half of year in my case, but during the NY walking it reduced to half, step by step.. I think, I'll make a effort at this weekend to finish it ) But if it happen occasionally - it would be double good


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 10, 2018)

Have to go start my day!  Have a good day, everybody!


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 10, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I think, sad and whining people are really much more crazy!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 10, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> SeaGal said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



Brrr.  It has been springlike all winter for us so far but I am wearing a warm sweatshirt and have my little desk heater running as I type this.  So I'm afraid your Epiphany swimming excursion must remain for the hardier of your neighbors and I'll check off Seagal's swimming hole--assuming the temperature is in the 90's--is much more appealing to me.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 10, 2018)

Hello coffee friends, I'm feeling better and hope you are having a good day.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 10, 2018)

Paid off wifes car today....debt free again.....finally


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 10, 2018)

It's rainy and overcast today. I am rearranging a room in the house.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 10, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > SeaGal said:
> ...



Damn, I'm from south Russia and I don't love to swim in ice-hole  My swimming season could be started in April/May, from a 10-15C, not less!  I understand, how it can be to swim in cold water, but prefer much more warm condition!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 10, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



I think they're a hoot!! (In American talk, that is a good thing.  )  When I was still young with a better thermostat I would have joined in that group in a heartbeat, but probably just long enough for the photo.  Of course I had a body that could withstand photographing in a bathing suit then.  Now, not so much.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2018)

Glad you are feeling better, Drifter!


----------



## SeaGal (Jan 10, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> ) Why not? A had a bottle of anis-flavored vodka about half of year in my case, but during the NY walking it reduced to half, step by step.. I think, I'll make a effort at this weekend to finish it ) But if it happen occasionally - it would be double good



Why not what?   Memory wanes as oldth waxes  - but something about Deep Eddy Lemon Vodka, Licor 43, ice, lemonade, cream and the whirring sound of a blender rings a bell.

Interesting how we sometimes associate types of alcohol to regions - beer makes me think of folks in Lederhosen...Scotch brings to mind kilts and moors...Irish Whiskey, well leprechauns and blarney...rum, the drink of sword wielding pirates plundering the turquoise seas and fragrant, velvety soft tropical nights of the Caribbean, and vodka? - fur clad Cossack's with icy beards rampaging through the deep snow of the cold, dark North.

In other time and place whose drink might have appealed?...William Wallace or Cu Chalainn?...Captain Jack Sparrow or Dr. Zhivago?

Rum wins. *sigh*  what lady could resist a rum swilling, sword wielding bad boy in dreads?  *sigh* 






Are you a fan of Jimmy Buffett?  One of my favorite songs...

A Pirate Looks at 40.

_Yes, I am a pirate, two hundred years too late
Cannons don't thunder there's nothin' to plunder, 
I'm an over forty victim of fate...

_


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 10, 2018)

We won't let Drifter into the ice pool until she is 100%.  (I'm sure that will disappoint here though.  Not.)


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 10, 2018)

SeaGal said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > ) Why not? A had a bottle of anis-flavored vodka about half of year in my case, but during the NY walking it reduced to half, step by step.. I think, I'll make a effort at this weekend to finish it ) But if it happen occasionally - it would be double good
> ...



I'm very much like Elizabeth Swan and/or Anouk (in Chocolat) in my fascination with the romance and mystique of pirates.  But the swashbuckling kind and not the "Captain Phillips'" kind of pirates.

And rum and coke was always my drink of choice when available even though rum gave me a frightful headache.  I suppose I was allergic to it, but I toughed it out.


----------



## SeaGal (Jan 10, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> I'm very much like Elizabeth Swan and/or Anouk (in Chocolat) in my fascination with the romance and mystique of pirates.  But the swashbuckling kind and not the "Captain Phillips'" kind of pirates.
> 
> And rum and coke was always my drink of choice when available even though rum gave me a frightful headache.  I suppose I was allergic to it, but I toughed it out.



Did you know there were a handful of lady pirates? 

In another life I might have chosen the same path as Anne Bonny. But I couldn't harm innocent people - I'd be the Robin Hood of Lady Pirates. Donating all my ill gotten gains to an Old Pirates home near the shores of a hidden cove on an uncharted isle.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 10, 2018)

Just been told by my family doctor that I have Chronic Kidney Disease Stage 3.  Getting old is not for sissies.


----------



## Sherry (Jan 10, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> Just been told by my family doctor that I have Chronic Kidney Disease Stage 3.  Getting old is not for sissies.



You deserve an extra belly rub.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 10, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> Just been told by my family doctor that I have Chronic Kidney Disease Stage 3.  Getting old is not for sissies.



Find out what they recommend for your diet, that seems to be a major part of treatment.

And, yes, belly rubs will probably help.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 10, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Some of those ladies (in fact all but one) are a bit older ladies.  

No way would I do that.  Noooooo waaaaaay.  I know what that kind of cold feels like with clothes ON, never mind almost naked!  That would be almost painful.  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 10, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> SeaGal said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



My aunt did one of those genealogy things and told me that we had an ancestor who was hung in New York for piracy.  

Arrrrr!  Shiver me timbers!


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 10, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



I'm pretty sure I'd look terrible in a bikini, so I wouldn't do it either.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 10, 2018)

SeaGal said:


> Are you a fan of Jimmy Buffett? One of my favorite songs...
> 
> A Pirate Looks at 40.
> 
> ...



But I've done a bit of smugglin
I've run my share of grass
Made enough money to buy Miami
But I pissed it away so fast
Never meant to last
Never meant to last

For anyone who is not a fan, listen to this 40+ yr old album... Not a bad song amongst the eleven tunes...

Jimmy Buffett: A1A (Full Album) - YouTube


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 10, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> SeaGal said:
> 
> 
> > Are you a fan of Jimmy Buffett? One of my favorite songs...
> ...



Depends how you define things.  

Maybe not a bad song, but nothing I would consider especially good, either.    Not my kind of music.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 10, 2018)

Seeing how there was only 12 minutes between my post and yours, I am assuming you didn't listen to these songs... And that's all right, because you are correct when you said it is not your kind of music... I listen to a whole shitload of music and enjoy such a wide variety because I try to keep an open mind... To each his own...


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 10, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Seeing how there was only 12 minutes between my post and yours, I am assuming you didn't listen to these songs... And that's all right, because you are correct when you said it is not your kind of music... I listen to a whole shitload of music and enjoy such a wide variety because I try to keep an open mind... To each his own...



I've heard Buffett before, and I did quickly browse through the list.    I don't hate his stuff, but don't particularly enjoy it, either.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 11, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> Just been told by my family doctor that I have Chronic Kidney Disease Stage 3.  Getting old is not for sissies.



Bummer BBD.  It is treatable though yes?  And onto the vigil list you go.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 11, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Seeing how there was only 12 minutes between my post and yours, I am assuming you didn't listen to these songs... And that's all right, because you are correct when you said it is not your kind of music... I listen to a whole shitload of music and enjoy such a wide variety because I try to keep an open mind... To each his own...



Yeah Montro and I are worlds apart in our taste in music, but we have agree to disagree amicably on that.      I like Buffett okay and it is usually great dance music.  I can't say he is my favorite but not hard for me to listen to.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 11, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SeaGal said:
> ...



My birthday falls on Talk Like a Pirate Day so maybe that has something to do with it?  "Pirates of the Caribbean" is one of my favorite movies just to put on and relax and enjoy the fun and sheer genius of it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 11, 2018)

It is almost 2 a.m. here, and I'm not tired yet, and I have to go shopping in the morning.    I am going to log off and try to get some sleep!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 11, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Montro's upset tummy,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing,
Saveliberty for success on the test and career,
Gracie for the best news possible,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Esthermoon, Sixfoot, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 11, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



There are no any impossible things in every age. For example, at my 39 I feel like true student, taking online courses and fun with them. One course I didn't touch for a three months after start - like in University, where you generally could spend your time like young people like between the sessions... Do you know joke about student in hell?


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 11, 2018)

SeaGal said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > ) Why not? A had a bottle of anis-flavored vodka about half of year in my case, but during the NY walking it reduced to half, step by step.. I think, I'll make a effort at this weekend to finish it ) But if it happen occasionally - it would be double good
> ...



Yeah, I understand....  And also Porter or Absinth like a drink of poets and poor but creative men... Red sweet strong wine - malaga - like a drink at Spanish galleon, hunting pirates on holed, rum-smelled troughs... Don't know, what I could remember for red dry - but I like it 

I suppose, William Wallase drunk a whiskey, and Dr. Zhivago, being a doctor - a dissolved spirit, drink of soviet medicians, engineers and naval specialists )  

Rum is a good drink, but how about Champagne?  Hussars and Champagne for ladies, I think, more romantic


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 11, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



What about "Island of Treasure" by Stevenson? AN awesome book for several generations in Russia. Have you seen Russian animated movie on this book?


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 11, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> SeaGal said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



A mere 39, wait till you get to forty, your eyes will probably start going. I am 71 and I have been told I have gum disease and may loose all my teeth. I am just trying not to think about what having all my teeth out will be like, and what its like to eat with false teeth.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 11, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > SeaGal said:
> ...



When I get similar problem with teeth, I'll go to live in village, where I have a small house. There are places near the cretaceous hills and water from wells have a solid doze of calcium... Or maybe some else, and I don't know, how it really useful to whole health - but all local oldmen do have a working teeth, really! In 70, in 80!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 11, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > SeaGal said:
> ...



If you can't clear up the problem and worse comes to worse, see if your health plan will pay for the kind of dentures that hook onto posts implanted in the bone.  Here our health insurance policies and most dental plans will not and the process costs about $30k in American dollars which prices it out of range for all but the young with very good jobs and/or the wealthy.  But maybe it would be more affordable for you?  The results are good looking dentures that are as close to your own teeth as possible and without all the bulky framework that are the downside of full dentures. Or if they can save just a few of your real teeth, those can anchor dentures too.

I have not been blessed with good teeth myself.  And I look at my 91 year old aunt who still has ALL her teeth in excellent condition and think it just isn't fair.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 11, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



No I haven't.  I read the book as a youth--did a book report on it once--but so long ago I probably should read it again.  

But on your other mention, we have "Doctor Zhivago" in our home movie collection and watched it again recently.  An absolutely beautiful and well done movie but also disturbing and depressing.  It isn't a movie I would watch when I want to lift my spirits.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 11, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



If seriously, a lot of Russians, migrated to US and Canada usually periodically go back to Russia to visit dentists... Here is still cheaper than in most places in world


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 11, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I can believe that.  I suspect the USA is maybe the most expensive place in the world when it comes to dentistry.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 11, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



It's a famous book and Pasternak, previously, a talented poet 

But. There are a lot of books, films, opinions and so on about "Russia, which we lost", means before-revolution Russia. Both Pasternak and his hero, Dr. Zhivago - from "Intelligentsia", quite rich and educated people with a "free" profession... like Ayn Rand and so on... Offcourse, they had reason to be in depression, because Soviet Authorities made their life more poor, for make better life of another 200 million people in former Russian Empire... But as for me, I share the point of view of another Russian poet Nickolay Gumilev: "Me? I'm not intelligentsia! I have a profession!" So, I prefer positive mood to work and build own life, than depressive "searches of soul" of "intelligentsia" ) Now they usually call men like me a "cotton jacket" ))


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 11, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



It's because USSR had united and free medicine, and we still use features of it. Medical education is quite easily available in Russia, so we have a concurrency in stomatology and other parts of medicine


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 11, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



"Cotton jacket"?  Is that like the American "working stiff" or 'common man' or 'redneck' or what?  Depending on context, all are good things in America.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 11, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Yeah, something like it. Because cotton jacket was an uniform of Soviet Army in WWII, an uniform of working men and also an uniform of prisoners and so on, so on... Very popular outerwear for almost all hardworking people in our climate during cold weather ))

Now it used like anti-Russian and anti-Patriotic mem - but it's a politic )))


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 11, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> It is almost 2 a.m. here, and I'm not tired yet, and I have to go shopping in the morning.    I am going to log off and try to get some sleep!



That used to be the story of my life.  I was the proverbial night owl at my efficiency and creative best late at night and well into the next day.  I think that might be due to so many years of enjoying some hours of uninterrupted solitude after a busy day of constantly working with people and after hubby and the kids were fast asleep.  I could put the soothing voice of Art Bell and/or George Noory on overnight radio on in the background where I didn't really listen to them all that much or put on some wordless music and I was in my own little world for awhile.  I miss that sometimes now as I am not so much a night owl.  But I still enjoy an hour or two all by myself late at night at times and will sometimes find that it is 1 or 2 a.m. 

And that's okay.  We're grown ups.  We can stay up late if we want to.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 11, 2018)

Time for our weekly 42 game partners to arrive.  Catch ya'll later.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 11, 2018)

Back from the doc. Mamm was done again...5 pics this time. Magnified. They have an on staff specialist too. Said they didn't like to keep people waiting for a letter and could tell me within 15 minutes. And they did.
All clear. Calcification, no changes from last years mamm. See me next November.


----------



## ricechickie (Jan 11, 2018)

I had solid food for the first time in a full week today.  After sipping clear liquids for two days, going straight to solids (not even soft) feels like a punch to the gut.  I take one or two bites and feel full.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 11, 2018)

ricechickie said:


> I had solid food for the first time in a full week today.  After sipping clear liquids for two days, going straight to solids (not even soft) feels like a punch to the gut.  I take one or two bites and feel full.



At least you are getting back to the solids, even if slowly.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 11, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Back from the doc. Mamm was done again...5 pics this time. Magnified. They have an on staff specialist too. Said they didn't like to keep people waiting for a letter and could tell me within 15 minutes. And they did.
> All clear. Calcification, no changes from last years mamm. See me next November.



Good to hear!


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 11, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Back from the doc. Mamm was done again...5 pics this time. Magnified. They have an on staff specialist too. Said they didn't like to keep people waiting for a letter and could tell me within 15 minutes. And they did.
> All clear. Calcification, no changes from last years mamm. See me next November.



So GLAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 11, 2018)

I guess the not knowing affected me more than I thought. An hour before I went..and in the parking lot..I broke down. The ladies inside doing the mamm noticed and were very supportive and kind.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 11, 2018)

I am exhausted. Struggling to NOT go to bed. But dayum. I guess I was tensed up big time and didn't even know it.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 11, 2018)

920 miles of driving so far this week through snow, sleet, rain, wind and some nice weather too.  Friday is the last day, hopefully I beat the snow into Detroit, so I can study from 6:30 to 7:30 after the two hour fifteen minute trip.  I understand Gracie completely.  I figure I either pass out from high blood pressure before the test, have a stroke when I see the first couple of questions or throw up after finding out I failed or passed.  My whole new future hangs on a 50 question test.


----------



## ricechickie (Jan 11, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> 920 miles of driving so far this week through snow, sleet, rain, wind and some nice weather too.  Friday is the last day, hopefully I beat the snow into Detroit, so I can study from 6:30 to 7:30 after the two hour fifteen minute trip.  I understand Gracie completely.  I figure I either pass out from high blood pressure before the test, have a stroke when I see the first couple of questions or throw up after finding out I failed or passed.  My whole new future hangs on a 50 question test.



I think you’ll do well because you are putting in the effort.

I’ll throw some positive thinking your way, too.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 11, 2018)

As they say in hollyweird...break a leg, Save! And when you see you passed with flying colors...stop somewhere and enjoy a nice cup of coffee or treat yourself to a nice lunch!


----------



## Kat (Jan 11, 2018)

Gracie said:


> I am exhausted. Struggling to NOT go to bed. But dayum. I guess I was tensed up big time and didn't even know it.




Go rest! You deserve it.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 11, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> 920 miles of driving so far this week through snow, sleet, rain, wind and some nice weather too.  Friday is the last day, hopefully I beat the snow into Detroit, so I can study from 6:30 to 7:30 after the two hour fifteen minute trip.  I understand Gracie completely.  I figure I either pass out from high blood pressure before the test, have a stroke when I see the first couple of questions or throw up after finding out I failed or passed.  My whole new future hangs on a 50 question test.



I know you will do Great. We are all sending you good vibes.


----------



## Kat (Jan 11, 2018)

Gracie said:


> As they say in hollyweird...break a leg, Save! And when you see you passed with flying colors...stop somewhere and enjoy a nice cup of coffee or treat yourself to a nice lunch!




I have no doubts Save will do very well! Have faith in yourself saveliberty


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 12, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Back from the doc. Mamm was done again...5 pics this time. Magnified. They have an on staff specialist too. Said they didn't like to keep people waiting for a letter and could tell me within 15 minutes. And they did.
> All clear. Calcification, no changes from last years mamm. See me next November.



Whoopee!!!!  I know what a tremendous relief that is and all I can say is thank God.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 12, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> 920 miles of driving so far this week through snow, sleet, rain, wind and some nice weather too.  Friday is the last day, hopefully I beat the snow into Detroit, so I can study from 6:30 to 7:30 after the two hour fifteen minute trip.  I understand Gracie completely.  I figure I either pass out from high blood pressure before the test, have a stroke when I see the first couple of questions or throw up after finding out I failed or passed.  My whole new future hangs on a 50 question test.



Sending prayers, warm thoughts, positive vibes, and a bucketful of confidence in your direction for the last day.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 12, 2018)

Gracie said:


> I guess the not knowing affected me more than I thought. An hour before I went..and in the parking lot..I broke down. The ladies inside doing the mamm noticed and were very supportive and kind.



That's why I think it is so cruel to make people wait.  Happy of the results.  But still angry that they put you through all those days of anxiety.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 12, 2018)

ricechickie said:


> I had solid food for the first time in a full week today.  After sipping clear liquids for two days, going straight to solids (not even soft) feels like a punch to the gut.  I take one or two bites and feel full.



Been there done that just two years ago.  After nothing by mouth for days those first few ice shavings taste like filet mignon.  And that first hot cup of broth--pure heaven.   But so happy you're on the way back to normal however long that takes rickchickie.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 12, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Montro's upset tummy,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing,
Saveliberty for success on the test and career,
Thanksgiving for Gracie's good news,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Esthermoon, Sixfoot, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 12, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > *ALARM CLOCK
> ...


It can also be used to teach her to be self-reliant.  My daughter got both her girls their own alarm clocks when they started school and made them responsible for getting up, getting ready, and making their lunches.  One girl got up a couple of hours early to "primp", the other preferred an extra hour of shuteye to the whole hair-n-makeup schtick.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 12, 2018)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I have to go enjoy my cats playing. A kitten does liven things up!
> ...


You have a kitten!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 12, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> What in hell is this thing?


Oh, yeah!  That's on of my favorites.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 12, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...



The little one has been getting up on her own, getting herself in the shower and dressed for school.  I still make her breakfast and lunches, but she's definitely doing more for herself.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 12, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


She really isn't ours. She belongs to the neighbors but she decided she likes us better, lol. I feed her, spoil her and am trying to tame her. She is kinda wild.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 12, 2018)

One sure sign spring will arrive one day came in today's mail.  It's the letter announcing the rehearsal schedule for the annual Easter Pageant on the Hillside.  Of all the odd ball topics I spool out here, I think this is Foxfyre's favorite.  I don't fully understand why.  Maybe it is the amature nature of stagecraft, maybe it's the group effort.  But Foxy ol' friend, here's the first installment of Easter Pageant stories.

For the uninitiated here's the layout.  Every Palm Sunday and Saturday preceding Easter Sunday the members of the now defunct Trinity Presbyterian church along with friends from other local churches perform an outdoor portrayal of the last week of Jesus Christ.  Performers are costumed and pantomime their performances.  The voices are provided by other "actors" in a booth fitted out with microphones and other sound equipment.

I am one of the voice "actors".  I provide the voice of the apostle John and the apostle Andrew.  Many of the voice "actors" provide more than one voice in the performance with the notable exception of the voice of Jesus and the narrator.

Our stage is a steep hillside rising from the church parking lot all the way up to East Liverpool High School (go Potters!).  On this slope are sets built of local sandstone.  One set is the upper room where the Last Supper and the revelation of the risen Christ takes place.  There is a small gable roofed stone building that serves as Pontus Pilate's house and seat of judgment.  From the upper room set extending east is a low stone wall ending with a tomb.  To the west of Pilate's house is out own Calvary where the crucifixion of the two thieves and Christ takes place.  Looking behind Golgotha one can clearly see the left field foul pole of the high school baseball diamond.

We place speakers, not unlike those seen on stage in a rock concert, on the hillside and cover them with camouflage in the form of chicken wire and canvass painted to look like rocks.  The costumed performers make up the Palm Sunday crowds welcoming Jesus and the disciples to Jerusalem.  Roman soldiers and High Priests and Sadducees and Pharisees, all twelve disciples and crowds at Jesus' trial and crucifixion as well as Mary and Joseph of Arimathea are all dressed up and in the cast. 

We start rehearsals on the first of February and our first performance is Palm Sunday March 25th.  I have been a cast member since 2004.  Every year it looks impossible and one year, 2014, it was!  We suffered lousy weather all through rehearsal finding it unhealthy to climb the hill outside.  The weather conspired to shut down that year's performances.  Here's hoping the climate cooperates and we can once again do our thing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 12, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> One sure sign spring will arrive one day came in today's mail.  It's the letter announcing the rehearsal schedule for the annual Easter Pageant on the Hillside.  Of all the odd ball topics I spool out here, I think this is Foxfyre's favorite.  I don't fully understand why.  Maybe it is the amature nature of stagecraft, maybe it's the group effort.  But Foxy ol' friend, here's the first installment of Easter Pageant stories.
> 
> For the uninitiated here's the layout.  Every Palm Sunday and Saturday preceding Easter Sunday the members of the now defunct Trinity Presbyterian church along with friends from other local churches perform an outdoor portrayal of the last week of Jesus Christ.  Performers are costumed and pantomime their performances.  The voices are provided by other "actors" in a booth fitted out with microphones and other sound equipment.
> 
> ...



All these years of preparation for the Easter Pageant has made me feel part of it, Nosmo. 

And we will hope for good weather this year.  I believe the earliest Easter can fall is March 22? and the latest maybe April 25?  Working from memory here.  Easter falls on April 1 this year so one of the earlier possible dates but we'll hope for the best.  The April 1 date is a bit worrisome though for reasons other than the weather.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 12, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > One sure sign spring will arrive one day came in today's mail.  It's the letter announcing the rehearsal schedule for the annual Easter Pageant on the Hillside.  Of all the odd ball topics I spool out here, I think this is Foxfyre's favorite.  I don't fully understand why.  Maybe it is the amature nature of stagecraft, maybe it's the group effort.  But Foxy ol' friend, here's the first installment of Easter Pageant stories.
> ...


In the scene in which Christ is being lead to Calvary, one of the Roman soldiers scolds an onlooker by saying "Keep back woman before I spill your blood on the ground!"  Maybe you could be that woman.

I used to play one of the hecklers teasing Jesus on the way to His death.  My line was "What's the Matter Jesus?  Have you lost your magical powers?"  I delivered it like a smarmy sixth grader.  It was fun.

When the crucifixions take place, I do the screams of the thieves.  The guy who did it before me would moan and groan.  Basically the sounds one makes during a difficult bowel movement.  I am a tenor and tenors can scream the screams that put a corkscrew up your spine.  Baritones can moan and groan, but if you were lost in the woods you wouldn't want a baritone calling for help.  Desperate times require a tenor.


----------



## ricechickie (Jan 12, 2018)

I’m home!  Home, home, home!

I have my family and my cats and my own furniture!

Also I am still connected to two nasty things called “wound drains” which are necessary and endlessly fascinating if they were not attached to my recently assaulted flesh.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 12, 2018)

ricechickie said:


> I’m home!  Home, home, home!
> 
> I have my family and my cats and my own furniture!
> 
> Also I am still connected to two nasty things called “wound drains” which are necessary and endlessly fascinating if they were not attached to my recently assaulted flesh.



Just treat yourself gently my friend.  I am speaking from experience that we are not always ready to do as much as we think we are when we start feeling better.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 12, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Call me a prima dona but I never wanted the bit parts because you wait around to do your thing but you don't get to be in the audience and just enjoy/appreciate the whole thing.

I'm thinking back, but I believe the last production I played a part in, other than choral presentations, was "The Sound of Music" community theater.  I thought about trying out for Mother Superior but as an alto, while most of "Climb Every Mountain" is easily in my range, I couldn't get to the I think it was a high "F" or "G"?  It was impractical for the orchestra to transpose into a lower key, and I have never been really comfortable as a soloist any way. So I tried out for and was cast as the Baroness, engaged to Captain Von Trapp.  (I was much closer to the right age to play that role back then and I didn't have to overcome any nerves to sing anything.  )


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 12, 2018)

When I was going to bed last night, I found this under my blanket and the corner of my pillow:


 

It's hard to tell in the picture, but it's actually a white sheet of paper that she colored in with a yellow highlighter.
The little one is so sweet.


----------



## ricechickie (Jan 12, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > I’m home!  Home, home, home!
> ...



Thank you. I have sort of kept popping up once I sit down because I’m my own house, I know how I want things organized.  This will be a good time to learn to not sweat the small stuff.  I do not want a reoccurance.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 12, 2018)

Today is GORGEOUS. About 64 degrees, sunny and it smells so good out there in the sunlight! Bought a 5 drawer highboy dresser for 25 bucks and MrG is repairing the drawers. Then I will paint it and sell it for 175 bucks.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 12, 2018)

ricechickie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...



Yep.  There are some old maxims that are good to hold onto when we of necessity need an attitude adjustment and/or fast impulse discipline:

--Don't sweat the small stuff is a good one.
--First things first
--Don't make things harder than they have to be.
--How important is that?  If it won't cause anybody to bleed or throw up, it can usually wait.
--I can't think about that today.  I'll think about that tomorrow.  After all, tomorrow is another day.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 12, 2018)

There were seven of us that took the big test today.  Five of us passed and two failed, so it was not easy.  We had an ice storm which made part of the drive home extra challenging.  I am here at the monitor very tired and looking at a 5 am start time at work.  Glad to still be employed!

I normally do well on tests, but this class was a marathon of forty hours and twenty three hours of grueling road time on top.  Not a lot of study time either.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 12, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> There were seven of us that took the big test today.  Five of us passed and two failed, so it was not easy.  We had an ice storm which made part of the drive home extra challenging.  I am here at the monitor very tired and looking at a 5 am start time at work.  Glad to still be employed!
> 
> I normally do well on tests, but this class was a marathon of forty hours and twenty three hours of grueling road time on top.  Not a lot of study time either.



But you did it, you passed, and it's over: now the actual work will almost surely be a lot less stressful.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 12, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Seeing how there was only 12 minutes between my post and yours, I am assuming you didn't listen to these songs... And that's all right, because you are correct when you said it is not your kind of music... I listen to a whole shitload of music and enjoy such a wide variety because I try to keep an open mind... To each his own...


Buffet's song, "Cheeseburger in Paradise" was written about a place called Pirates' Cove about 5 miles from my house, as the crow flies. His sister owns a pretty popular bar/restaurant in Gulf Shores called Lulu's That's maybe 8 miles south of here.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 12, 2018)

M-u-s-t   f-i-n-d    b-e-d ....


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 12, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > It is almost 2 a.m. here, and I'm not tired yet, and I have to go shopping in the morning.    I am going to log off and try to get some sleep!
> ...


AND we can have ice cream for breakfast any time we want!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 12, 2018)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



And I confess that I have.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 12, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> There were seven of us that took the big test today.  Five of us passed and two failed, so it was not easy.  We had an ice storm which made part of the drive home extra challenging.  I am here at the monitor very tired and looking at a 5 am start time at work.  Glad to still be employed!
> 
> I normally do well on tests, but this class was a marathon of forty hours and twenty three hours of grueling road time on top.  Not a lot of study time either.



But you passed!!!  One more stressful thing behnd you.  Way to go!  And sweet dreams.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 12, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


One morning I had chocolate raspberry cake for my entre and ice cream for desert.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 13, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing,
Thanksgiving for Save's successful test and job security,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Esthermoon, Sixfoot, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 13, 2018)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Try it with apple pie........  Apples are good for you.........


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 13, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Back from the doc. Mamm was done again...5 pics this time. Magnified. They have an on staff specialist too. Said they didn't like to keep people waiting for a letter and could tell me within 15 minutes. And they did.
> All clear. Calcification, no changes from last years mamm. See me next November.


Great news, Gracie. I am so happy for you.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 13, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I like apple pie with chedder cheese broiled into it. Oh, man, that is good. I recall the memories. lol


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 13, 2018)

AquaAthena said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Cheddar does pair with apples really well.  Sometimes for a snack we enjoy a few bites of cheddar cheese with apple slices.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 13, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Don't ruin apple pie with cheese!  

I had apple slices covered in Cool Whip for a dessert last night.  That's pretty good, actually.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 13, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


>



???? You're not serious are you?  But good morning and hope the weather there is as splendid as it is here today though we would prefer some rain and snow to this interminable sunshine.

Edit:  Ah I just saw the Drudge Report.  Inadvertent/accidental Civil Defense alert that caused a panic.  Oh well, just consider it a practice drill.  

(I grew up during a time in which the kids were taught to duck and cover under their desk if a nuclear strike was imminent.  I know.  Really silly as if those desk would provide any protection whatsoever, but oh well. It made us feel safer.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 13, 2018)

How many are old enough to remember an old radio show written I think by Orson Welles that simulated a radio news broadcast covering an extraterrestrial alien attack on Planet Earth?  There was an introduction given, but those not paying attention or who were getting coffee during the introduction just heard what sounded like an honest-to-goodness news report.  Caused quite a stir as well as jamming phone lines and other interesting reactions.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 13, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> How many are old enough to remember an old radio show written I think by Orson Welles that simulated a radio news broadcast covering an extraterrestrial alien attack on Planet Earth?  There was an introduction given, but those not paying attention or who were getting coffee during the introduction just heard what sounded like an honest-to-goodness news report.  Caused quite a stir as well as jamming phone lines and other interesting reactions.



Everyone should know about that.  It's just one of those things that will come up in conversation, or you might see a piece about it on TV, or it might be rehashed in a news article.  It's interesting to know the kinds of things people can believe if it seems to be from an official source.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 13, 2018)

After my first wife woke me up and said we had incoming on the way, I crawled out of the rack and went outside... No sirens were going off so I kind knew deep down that it was more than likely a mistake... My first wife was burning up the phone calling the kids and her brother and sister... When it went past the fifteen min mark I knew it was a mistake of some sort... Just alerts on cell phones for first 10 mins, then local TV came out with alert... 15 to 18 mins after first alert tweets came from mainland family and friends that it was an error... I don't do tweeter but a nephew from Vegas called my SIL and my son texted from Indy that it was a mistake... There is talk of a hack of the EM system... 
I smoked Camels for close to 45 years and quit going on 6 years ago... I have decided I am going to buy a pack and keep them in the freezer for days just like today...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 13, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > How many are old enough to remember an old radio show written I think by Orson Welles that simulated a radio news broadcast covering an extraterrestrial alien attack on Planet Earth?  There was an introduction given, but those not paying attention or who were getting coffee during the introduction just heard what sounded like an honest-to-goodness news report.  Caused quite a stir as well as jamming phone lines and other interesting reactions.
> ...



I hasten to add that I did not hear that radio broadcast as I am pretty sure none of us here are old enough to have heard it or were even alive in 1938 when it was broadcast.  But like this accidental alert in Hawaii, I suspect folks will be retelling and laughing about that for years just as we are still talking about that old radio broadcast.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 13, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> After my first wife woke me up and said we had incoming on the way, I crawled out of the rack and went outside... No sirens were going off so I kind knew deep down that it was more than likely a mistake... My first wife was burning up the phone calling the kids and her brother and sister... When it went past the fifteen min mark I knew it was a mistake of some sort... Just alerts on cell phones for first 10 mins, then local TV came out with alert... 15 to 18 mins after first alert tweets came from mainland family and friends that it was an error... I don't do tweeter but a nephew from Vegas called my SIL and my son texted from Indy that it was a mistake... There is talk of a hack of the EM system...
> I smoked Camels for close to 45 years and quit going on 6 years ago... I have decided I am going to buy a pack and keep them in the freezer for days just like today...



Please don't.  Because there won't be many days like today, but you will think about that pack in the freezer and sooner or later you'll have one of those times that you'll give in and have 'just one' because it will be so easy to do.  And one is usually all it takes. . .

I speak from personal experience here.  

(I've been a non smoker long enough now that I rarely think about smoking any more and am not tempted by guest smokers in our home.  (They always step outside.)  But even now I sometimes think about how it once was and wonder. . .but it is fleeting and then I'm on to something else.  Six years out they were rare, but there were still temptations.)


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 13, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> After my first wife woke me up and said we had incoming on the way, I crawled out of the rack and went outside... No sirens were going off so I kind knew deep down that it was more than likely a mistake... My first wife was burning up the phone calling the kids and her brother and sister... When it went past the fifteen min mark I knew it was a mistake of some sort... Just alerts on cell phones for first 10 mins, then local TV came out with alert... 15 to 18 mins after first alert tweets came from mainland family and friends that it was an error... I don't do tweeter but a nephew from Vegas called my SIL and my son texted from Indy that it was a mistake... There is talk of a hack of the EM system...
> I smoked Camels for close to 45 years and quit going on 6 years ago... I have decided I am going to buy a pack and keep them in the freezer for days just like today...



Good idea, refrigerators can't get addicted to cigarettes.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 13, 2018)

SeaGal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for your good wishes, SG.  Solstice and Equinox are important to me because I live close to Nature, tending my animals and heeding the change in seasons as times to celebrate, to sow, to harvest, to rest from the labors of all that.  I'm looking forward now to the Spring Equinox because that's when my first litters of kids are due to arrive.  I love the new babies, love to watch them play and just live.  Last year, I lost one doe and her second kid.  The kid was turned and I couldn't correct the bad presentation.  The doe died a few days later, most likely because of damage or infection of her uterus.  The first-born kid we named Annie but she died not long ago because of mishandling by my partner.
> ...



I'll agree with Mr. SG, daily milking makes travel difficult.  That really doesn't bother me much, though, since I don't travel much anymore.  Finding someone to feed the goats isn't that difficult, but milking them seems to be a mystery beyond most people's ability.  The chickens will be "free range", but I'll be using a chicken tractor to move them around.  We tend to have loads of predators here and even the lesser weasels (ermine) enjoy a good chicken dinner, not to mention the eagles and other birds of prey.
I've been making cheese for years.  Everyone who's ever tried the stuff likes it a lot.  But the move last fall prompted me to dry off the does and to decrease my cheese supplies.  I also make goat milk soap using vegetable oils (mostly) and various essential oils.  Cattle come later, I'm contemplating Highland cattle because they are very hardy.  Grass-fed beef is very popular here and I can take pre-orders before I buy my stock or breed for calves.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 13, 2018)

I have to laugh at the last week.  All the driving and classes, a big test and then work first thing at 5 am today.  Of course it snowed yesterday, so I had five driveways to shovel this afternoon.  Up earlier than normal for a Sunday tomorrow as Gerald Warren (grandson) has his Baptism at 10:30, a half hour from here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 13, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> I have to laugh at the last week.  All the driving and classes, a big test and then work first thing at 5 am today.  Of course it snowed yesterday, so I had five driveways to shovel this afternoon.  Up earlier than normal for a Sunday tomorrow as Gerald Warren (grandson) has his Baptism at 10:30, a half hour from here.



Will you always have a 5 a.m. shift?  Do you prefer it that way?  My last job working for somebody else I was often at work at 5 a.m. but only out of necessity due to the work load--I was working for straight commission with no benefits of any kind so 12-14 hours days were pretty common--but I sure wouldn't want to do that now.  Going to work when there was absolutely no traffic was really nice though.

My uncle by marriage--Aunt Betty's husband RIP--was a natural night owl.  As a commercial pilot he loved flying the red eyes, and when he retired from the airlines, he worked the graveyard shift as a master precision machinist for Texas Instruments and loved it.  When he fully retired, he never did adjust fully to sleeping at night.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 13, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I am guessing that this Hawaii mistake will be more of a blip on the radar which will be mostly forgotten soon.  It isn't as interesting, it isn't connected to an iconic story, it was a mistake rather than people believing fiction was reality; it just doesn't seem like as memorable an event for those not directly involved.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 13, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I have to laugh at the last week.  All the driving and classes, a big test and then work first thing at 5 am today.  Of course it snowed yesterday, so I had five driveways to shovel this afternoon.  Up earlier than normal for a Sunday tomorrow as Gerald Warren (grandson) has his Baptism at 10:30, a half hour from here.
> ...



My commute is walking four blocks.  Now that I passed this test other daily operations are available, so it will be a mix of hours some early some later in the afternoon.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 13, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Those who experienced it probably will remember it.  Those of us unaffected by it not so much.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 13, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


The cheese to bung you up and the apples to undo the bung..........


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 13, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



Don't panic... Everything will work out in the end...


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 13, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> The cheese to bung you up and the apples to undo the bung..........



That leaves the crust.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 13, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The cheese to bung you up and the apples to undo the bung..........
> ...



Which not often but sometimes is the best part.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 14, 2018)

Been working on making my own stencils..freehand. Good thing I have pics to refresh my memory. I don't have any of my painting supplies any more, since we had to move and everything got sold or lost between moving around, sleeping in the van, southern calif to northern calif. So...starting from scratch again. I am using manila file folders for the stencil making. It's thick enough to give me a rough outline instead of freehanding on the projects I want to start working on cuz doing freehand is a pita. Once you fuck up...its fucked up!

Anyway..I got some birds done and a few other outlinings I want to do, plus I am slowly working on this dresser. Its hard, cuz there is no room in my room and no place to do it outside with this cold weather. So..the drawers are still outside and the frame is sitting in my way in my bedroom, but..I'm doing it. Carefully. I wish I had room here. We are paying 600 bucks a month and we have to cram ourselves in this room with all of housemates crap as well. But, beggars can't be choosers. And, I seem to have a following now. I guess mountain people like what I do as much as beach people. Someone already asked me if I could paint their front door with a folk art feel to it and another person wants a custom dresser done. Don't know if I will do that one or not. Doing custom stuff is scarey because it puts pressure on me. And I ain't doing this to be stressed out. I'm doing it for the money!

Anyway..I was browsing around and found an old angelfire page I put up quite a few years ago...so some of the stuff you have already seen, some maybe not. Its nice to know its all still there although I have no clue what the password is to take any down or add new stuff. Thought I'd share.  (Some of the stencils I no longer have are in the the pics in the link..so I am copying them to my manila file folder thingy. Stencils I use cost 17 to 29 bucks each. Who can afford that shit???)

The Gallery


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 14, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Esthermoon, Sixfoot, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 14, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> How many are old enough to remember an old radio show written I think by Orson Welles that simulated a radio news broadcast covering an extraterrestrial alien attack on Planet Earth?  There was an introduction given, but those not paying attention or who were getting coffee during the introduction just heard what sounded like an honest-to-goodness news report.  Caused quite a stir as well as jamming phone lines and other interesting reactions.



I believe at least one person committed suicide from fear of Martians.


----------



## SeaGal (Jan 14, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> I'll agree with Mr. SG, daily milking makes travel difficult.  That really doesn't bother me much, though, since I don't travel much anymore.  Finding someone to feed the goats isn't that difficult, but milking them seems to be a mystery beyond most people's ability.  The chickens will be "free range", but I'll be using a chicken tractor to move them around.  We tend to have loads of predators here and even the lesser weasels (ermine) enjoy a good chicken dinner, not to mention the eagles and other birds of prey.
> I've been making cheese for years.  Everyone who's ever tried the stuff likes it a lot.  But the move last fall prompted me to dry off the does and to decrease my cheese supplies.  I also make goat milk soap using vegetable oils (mostly) and various essential oils.  Cattle come later, I'm contemplating Highland cattle because they are very hardy.  Grass-fed beef is very popular here and I can take pre-orders before I buy my stock or breed for calves.



I truly enjoy reading your posts about the life you are leading!

The only cheese I've made is paneer - an East Indian type of cheese made from cow's milk (doesn't have to be un- homogenized)  It's tasty cubed, coated with chick pea flour and deep fried!   

We used to get raw milk from a neighbor - a milk cow produces an amazing quantity of milk daily.  Though I would use the cream to make butter, never occurred to me to try cheese making.  Wish I had.

We have a great quantity of predators in rural Florida.  Besides birds of prey, raccoons and opossum are the worst on chickens - snakes and coyotes as well.  Last year a neighbor lost 14 young hogs to a bear.  The bear didn't even consume them, just scattered the carcasses about.  Unfortunately our sometime winter visitors and transplants don't realize the dangers of feeding any wildlife, especially predators and opportunistic feeders (like gators and bears), large birds (like pelicans and cranes/herons) and deer, which mitigates their natural fear of humans as well as interfering with their natural feeding habits.  Though well intentioned, I call it 'loving the animals to death'.  It puts the animals themselves at risk as well as domestic animals, small children and sometimes grown adults.

Sorry about the rant.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 14, 2018)

SeaGal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I'll agree with Mr. SG, daily milking makes travel difficult.  That really doesn't bother me much, though, since I don't travel much anymore.  Finding someone to feed the goats isn't that difficult, but milking them seems to be a mystery beyond most people's ability.  The chickens will be "free range", but I'll be using a chicken tractor to move them around.  We tend to have loads of predators here and even the lesser weasels (ermine) enjoy a good chicken dinner, not to mention the eagles and other birds of prey.
> ...



That wasn't a rant dear.  That was interesting, entertaining, informative.  I have a hard time wrapping my head around a concept of gators and bears in the same location though I know it is a fact.  Bears to me are mountain/forest creatures with huge areas to range in.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 14, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > How many are old enough to remember an old radio show written I think by Orson Welles that simulated a radio news broadcast covering an extraterrestrial alien attack on Planet Earth?  There was an introduction given, but those not paying attention or who were getting coffee during the introduction just heard what sounded like an honest-to-goodness news report.  Caused quite a stir as well as jamming phone lines and other interesting reactions.
> ...



I suppose it is possible as somebody tragically commits suicide for all kinds of reasons far too often.  But the truth is, according to objective historians, is that the radio broadcast didn't not cause a huge panic, most figured it out fairly quickly, and it was something people would laugh about and have fun relating all to way to now.


----------



## SeaGal (Jan 14, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> That wasn't a rant dear.  That was interesting, entertaining, informative.  I have a hard time wrapping my head around a concept of gators and bears in the same location though I know it is a fact.  Bears to me are mountain/forest creatures with huge areas to range in.





North Central and North Florida have a lot of unpopulated or sparsely settled land for bears.  Piney words, oak hammocks, swamps, lakes...and three National Forests.  Bears adjust really well to human habitation (as do gators) though - our garbage makes easy pickings, and most wild animals will go for the easy pickings...( then there are those folks who think it's cool to feed them.)

Another neighbor (anyone within 5 miles is a neighbor)  recently had an up close and personal run in with a bear in a shed behind his house..  The bear broke into the shed in the dark of night, opened a freezer, ate some packaged meat, rearranged things a bit - and when the neighbor confronted him (thinking it might be a person) the bear shoved him out of the way in his haste to escape.  The neighbor bears (no pun intended) the scars of claw marks on his forearm to illustrate his story.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 14, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Been working on making my own stencils..freehand. Good thing I have pics to refresh my memory. I don't have any of my painting supplies any more, since we had to move and everything got sold or lost between moving around, sleeping in the van, southern calif to northern calif. So...starting from scratch again. I am using manila file folders for the stencil making. It's thick enough to give me a rough outline instead of freehanding on the projects I want to start working on cuz doing freehand is a pita. Once you fuck up...its fucked up!
> 
> Anyway..I got some birds done and a few other outlinings I want to do, plus I am slowly working on this dresser. Its hard, cuz there is no room in my room and no place to do it outside with this cold weather. So..the drawers are still outside and the frame is sitting in my way in my bedroom, but..I'm doing it. Carefully. I wish I had room here. We are paying 600 bucks a month and we have to cram ourselves in this room with all of housemates crap as well. But, beggars can't be choosers. And, I seem to have a following now. I guess mountain people like what I do as much as beach people. Someone already asked me if I could paint their front door with a folk art feel to it and another person wants a custom dresser done. Don't know if I will do that one or not. Doing custom stuff is scarey because it puts pressure on me. And I ain't doing this to be stressed out. I'm doing it for the money!
> 
> ...



Wow, this is a late Christmas present to me, knowing you are being creative.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 14, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Been working on making my own stencils..freehand. Good thing I have pics to refresh my memory. I don't have any of my painting supplies any more, since we had to move and everything got sold or lost between moving around, sleeping in the van, southern calif to northern calif. So...starting from scratch again. I am using manila file folders for the stencil making. It's thick enough to give me a rough outline instead of freehanding on the projects I want to start working on cuz doing freehand is a pita. Once you fuck up...its fucked up!
> ...


It certainly is great news !  

Our late Christmas present was Mr. P's ,one year ago heat attack survivor ,as of Jan. 8, 2018!

He is doing well ,has been riding his motorcycle ,he can walk without any canes and he has an appt. with the bone doc on Tuesday . If all is fully healed he is done with that Doc.

He still has maybe two more weeks with skin wound doc., but it too is finally getting better. 
It takes a long time to heal deep skin wounds.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 14, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Been working on making my own stencils..freehand. Good thing I have pics to refresh my memory. I don't have any of my painting supplies any more, since we had to move and everything got sold or lost between moving around, sleeping in the van, southern calif to northern calif. So...starting from scratch again. I am using manila file folders for the stencil making. It's thick enough to give me a rough outline instead of freehanding on the projects I want to start working on cuz doing freehand is a pita. Once you fuck up...its fucked up!
> ...


Its being a real pain in the ass, this dresser. REAL pain the ass. But..I'm still working on it. Finally got one side done. Tomorrow I get to do the other side. Oh thrill oh happiness. Not.
Then...day after tomorrow...the 5 front drawers. Then after that..the top. Then varnishing between each coat of additions. Then antiquing it. Then another two coats of varnish. Normally I don't have to varnish so much, but the paint is NOT wanting to stick!! Oy.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 14, 2018)

Hello!  How are we doing at the coffee shop lately?  Everyone is well, I hope!   

Cute video.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 14, 2018)

Gracie said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



You must feel a great sense of accomplishment after you finish one though.  I know you do beautiful work.  Make sure to take some pictures for us!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 14, 2018)

I am trying to figure out a blog place I just joined. My walls are up and not sure if I want to let them slide down with personal stuff or just keep it SimplyStupid, lol.
My wrists and finger joints are beginning to give me a hard time, so I might take a break for a day or two from painting. Its going to rain next week. That might be the time to sit in a warm room and just dabble with finishing this thing up.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 14, 2018)

Long day lots of activism planning. Tired.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 15, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Esthermoon, Sixfoot, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 15, 2018)

Good morning, hope everyone is well.  Went yard saleing again Saturday and Sunday, ended up in Moriarty and found a newly opened antique shop.  One guy has a huge selection of cast iron, a 12 inch that I bought for $23 is on the stove seasoning right now.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 15, 2018)

Supposedly the guy has about a hundred different sized cast iron skillets and pots at very reasonable prices, they're older cast iron which he most likely restores or has kept in unrusted condition for quite some time.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 15, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Supposedly the guy has about a hundred different sized cast iron skillets and pots at very reasonable prices, they're older cast iron which he most likely restores or has kept in unrusted condition for quite some time.



There is no beating cast iron for certain tasks, but with modern day cookware being so user friendly and competent and so much lighter in weight than cast iron, there is less call for cast iron than there used to be.  I have three iron skillets in graduated sizes in the warming drawer in our ceramic top range and every now and then I do use them and so far those three sizes have met the needs we have for them  But I do use them with extreme caution on that ceramic top.

I do feel like an authentic cook when I use one of them though.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 15, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Supposedly the guy has about a hundred different sized cast iron skillets and pots at very reasonable prices, they're older cast iron which he most likely restores or has kept in unrusted condition for quite some time.
> ...


We have a gas range/oven in this house and I've used all kinds of different pans throughout my life, I prefer cast iron over all the others for skillet use.  Heck, a properly seasoned cast iron skillet is just as non-stick as the non-stick pans on the market without having to worry about destroying a non-stick coating rendering the modern pan useless. 
If cast iron is too heavy for you then and equally excellent material is stamped carbon steel skillets, many chefs claim it's even better than cast iron and it's the standard skillet used in French kitchens.  It also has to be seasoned just like cast iron and forms a truly non-stick surface.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 15, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> SeaGal said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


My daughter's favorite mixed drink is Capt Morgan Spiced Rum with White Rockstar (vanilla flavor).  Me: yuk!  I'm a single malt scotch drinker or beer, thanks.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 15, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


True!  A former friend of mine has a son who is a dentist in Moscow.  She offered to send me to him for dental work.  Too bad I didn't need work then.  She's moved on since then, somewhere in the Lower 48, where she has a daughter.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 15, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


Ayn Rand is one of my literary heroes!  I actually buy her books and give them away to people who might be interested in her writing.  I've read most of her writings, but especially value "Atlas Shrugged" and " The Fountainhead".  Both are so appropriate to even this time.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 15, 2018)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I'm sure you will bond with the creature. It's kind of your thing: bonding with creatures who need love and caring.  Glad your mam went well.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 15, 2018)

She is in heat. 
I asked the neighbor is she was spayed and she said no. Ittybit is wandering the yard howling for a man. 
Well, when she has the babies..I will put them in a box and take them over there to grandma, lol. She asked me if I wanted ittybit and I said I would rather just feed her cuz I can't afford vet bills. I bet she has not even had a rabies shot.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 15, 2018)

I plan to go over to Suzanne's tomorrow (the neighbor) and tell her she does not have to worry about money to buy cat food..I am doing that. But...she is going to have to do the vet visits (which she won't do. They are as poor as we are). However, I will tell her I will help with the spaying the best I can, financially. I'd rather us just share the cat since IttyBit goes back and forth between both houses.

I asked her how she got the kitty to begin with and she said someone tossed her as a kitten outside a moving car on the highway. Her kids were behind the people that did it, stopped, got the kitten and brought it home for her to take care of. IttyBit is about 3 years old and if she finds a man, this will be her 2nd litter. I said she needs to be spayed, but not if she has kittens in her.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 15, 2018)

SeaGal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I'll agree with Mr. SG, daily milking makes travel difficult.  That really doesn't bother me much, though, since I don't travel much anymore.  Finding someone to feed the goats isn't that difficult, but milking them seems to be a mystery beyond most people's ability.  The chickens will be "free range", but I'll be using a chicken tractor to move them around.  We tend to have loads of predators here and even the lesser weasels (ermine) enjoy a good chicken dinner, not to mention the eagles and other birds of prey.
> ...


I've made paneer.  It's quite tasty...and versatile!  A good milk cow produces 4 to 5 gallons daily.  I'm pleased if my goats produce a half gallon each!  I currently have limited ability to produce cheese, a pound of cheese is roughly equivalent to five gallons of milk, depending on the type of cheese I make.
Feeding wildlife here is legally prohibited, but there are the usual idiots who think that without their help, the animals will perish.  It's always amusing when some 'tard decides a moose is better off fed kitchen scraps finds out that a 1200 lb "deer" can demand pretty much anything it wants.  Bears are more a concern here, and feral dogs.  Wolves do run here, but much further up the valley, and they tend to avoid humans more than bears.  My biggest concern with young goats are eagles.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 15, 2018)

SeaGal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > That wasn't a rant dear.  That was interesting, entertaining, informative.  I have a hard time wrapping my head around a concept of gators and bears in the same location though I know it is a fact.  Bears to me are mountain/forest creatures with huge areas to range in.
> ...


I would never have imagined Floridians having the same problems with bears that we do in Alaska! DANG!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 15, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Supposedly the guy has about a hundred different sized cast iron skillets and pots at very reasonable prices, they're older cast iron which he most likely restores or has kept in unrusted condition for quite some time.


Best thing about cast iron, it lasts forever if kept well.  I love my cast iron cookware and use it all the time.  It's the best cookware when using a wood-powered cook stove.  Nothing else can compare...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 15, 2018)

Gracie said:


> I plan to go over to Suzanne's tomorrow (the neighbor) and tell her she does not have to worry about money to buy cat food..I am doing that. But...she is going to have to do the vet visits (which she won't do. They are as poor as we are). However, I will tell her I will help with the spaying the best I can, financially. I'd rather us just share the cat since IttyBit goes back and forth between both houses.
> 
> I asked her how she got the kitty to begin with and she said someone tossed her as a kitten outside a moving car on the highway. Her kids were behind the people that did it, stopped, got the kitten and brought it home for her to take care of. IttyBit is about 3 years old and if she finds a man, this will be her 2nd litter. I said she needs to be spayed, but not if she has kittens in her.


Call me!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 15, 2018)

calling!


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 15, 2018)

It's cold and flu season here at the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate.  I have had a cold roaming between my nose and chest since Saturday evening.  It snowed seven inches Friday night and into Saturday morning.  So I was out shoveling,or as men my age think of it, a suicide attempt Saturday afternoon.  By early Saturday evening I could taste a cold coming on.  Sunday was the Steelers playoff game and I could not stay awake through it.  Not because the game was such a disaster for my beloved Steelers, but because several million little cold viruses had taken up residence in your humble corespondent.

I got out to the grocery store this afternoon I stocked up on those big navel oranges, bananas, some sliced deli roast beef and yogurt.  I'm down with a cold, but I'm eating well.  Daisy the Mutt is duly frustrated by my condition and the cold temperatures.  She and I want to go for a walk real soon.

I'll get plenty of rest and fluids.  I'm fortified by Alka Seltzer plus cold capsules.  It's the middle of January and I live on the 40th parallel.  We get what we get.


----------



## Kat (Jan 15, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> It's cold and flu season here at the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate.  I have had a cold roaming between my nose and chest since Saturday evening.  It snowed seven inches Friday night and into Saturday morning.  So I was out shoveling,or as men my age think of it, a suicide attempt Saturday afternoon.  By early Saturday evening I could taste a cold coming on.  Sunday was the Steelers playoff game and I could not stay awake through it.  Not because the game was such a disaster for my beloved Steelers, but because several million little cold viruses had taken up residence in your humble corespondent.
> 
> I got out to the grocery store this afternoon I stocked up on those big navel oranges, bananas, some sliced deli roast beef and yogurt.  I'm down with a cold, but I'm eating well.  Daisy the Mutt is duly frustrated by my condition and the cold temperatures.  She and I want to go for a walk real soon.
> 
> I'll get plenty of rest and fluids.  I'm fortified by Alka Seltzer plus cold capsules.  It's the middle of January and I live on the 40th parallel.  We get what we get.




Take care!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 15, 2018)

Here I am again!  The generator is running, so I have some time to visit.  It's unseasonably warm outside, which is welcome (except my ice cream is, well, not icy enough).  Glad that Mr. P is well, and Gracie!  I wish things were better here.  My partner is a


Gracie said:


> calling!


Gotcha!  Thanks.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 15, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



She's a talented writer, asking many true questions, but I don't agree with her answers  She propagated individualism - it's good, but her individualism based on default non-equality of people... I consider, non-equality between people might be only in target reaching process, not by rights of the birth or who are your friends or someone else. I agree with ideas of Fountainhead only because they building houses for people - and there are no meanings what they have in their heads, only result... But if heroes of Fountainhead weren't built houses, but were gathering postage-stamps or something else - it would be different situation. But how do you think - would it seriously change Ayn Rand ideas?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 16, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


Ayn Rand saw that government control of ideas and creativity results in destruction of innovation.  Why would anyone want to create new things if only government profited from their work?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 16, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


People are not equal.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 16, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



People are different, but "weapon makes noble"!  Maybe, not like in "Starship Troopers", but "Circular about Cook's Children" must not return back, at least in Russia...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 16, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Are you a Heinlein fan, as well?  Dude, you ROCK!!!


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 16, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



But there are no any full exclusive innovation in world, and cannot be! All inventors are just "Standing on the shoulders of giants". Why they have to earn exclusive profit from any new thing, consists of a work of many generation?


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 16, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Offcourse, yes  Where else could I find any fine books to read, living on our Earth, a harsh mistress?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 16, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


You rock!  I love Heinlein.  His later stuff was a bit...preachy, but most of it was too good.  Have you read "Stranger in a Strange Land" or "I Will Fear No Evil"?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 16, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment,
NosmoKing's cold,

And for our students, job hunters, others in transition._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Esthermoon, Sixfoot, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 16, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Oh, this books not so popular here, I haven't read them even... Btw, good idea for the next weekend, I'm starting to seek them at book shops


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 16, 2018)

Glad to hear you don't have a recurrence, Gracie.  That is great news and a great load off your shoulders, I'm sure.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 16, 2018)

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 16, 2018)

Good morning all.  We got up to cold (25 degrees which is cold for us this winter), gray skies.  The clouds are mostly covering the Sandias and we can't see Mount Taylor to the west.  But though it looks like it could snow any minute, alas, no forecast for precipitation for us until Saturday if then.  Where I'm looking at wintry precipitation is in south Texas--snow or ice in Houston? extending east into Louisiana, Mississippi, Alabama where I'm sure they don't want it and other places in the east and northeast.  Meanwhile our autumn that never ends continues.  Closer to winter this week for a couple of days with highs in the low to mid 40's until the 50's return on Thursday.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## Montrovant (Jan 16, 2018)

I'm so frustrated now.  The little one is supposed to be doing a Science Olympiad in school.  According to the description we were given, the students who participate will do experiments, make things like lava volcanoes, basically it sounds like trying to do fun experimental stuff.  She didn't get to go last week because it was supposed to be on Monday, and school ended up being cancelled because icy roads was a possibility.  This week, since school was off for MLK day, she is supposed to do her first day of the Science Olympiad practice today.  However, my employer just called to tell me after-school activities have been cancelled.  It isn't even supposed to reach freezing temps until 10PM or so!   

I'm going to have to do something fun with the little one, she's going to be very disappointed.  She was looking forward to starting her new activity.  I don't know who makes these sorts of decisions, but they are overly-cautious asses.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 16, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Been working on making my own stencils..freehand. Good thing I have pics to refresh my memory. I don't have any of my painting supplies any more, since we had to move and everything got sold or lost between moving around, sleeping in the van, southern calif to northern calif. So...starting from scratch again. I am using manila file folders for the stencil making. It's thick enough to give me a rough outline instead of freehanding on the projects I want to start working on cuz doing freehand is a pita. Once you fuck up...its fucked up!
> 
> Anyway..I got some birds done and a few other outlinings I want to do, plus I am slowly working on this dresser. Its hard, cuz there is no room in my room and no place to do it outside with this cold weather. So..the drawers are still outside and the frame is sitting in my way in my bedroom, but..I'm doing it. Carefully. I wish I had room here. We are paying 600 bucks a month and we have to cram ourselves in this room with all of housemates crap as well. But, beggars can't be choosers. And, I seem to have a following now. I guess mountain people like what I do as much as beach people. Someone already asked me if I could paint their front door with a folk art feel to it and another person wants a custom dresser done. Don't know if I will do that one or not. Doing custom stuff is scarey because it puts pressure on me. And I ain't doing this to be stressed out. I'm doing it for the money!
> 
> ...



Gracie, I just now ran through the gallery--just now saw the link--and those pieces you have done are awesome.  Absolutely magnificently beautiful.  I can see why people would want to commission your work.  I can also understand how you prefer to just do your own thing and then sell it to somebody who likes it too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 16, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> I'm so frustrated now.  The little one is supposed to be doing a Science Olympiad in school.  According to the description we were given, the students who participate will do experiments, make things like lava volcanoes, basically it sounds like trying to do fun experimental stuff.  She didn't get to go last week because it was supposed to be on Monday, and school ended up being cancelled because icy roads was a possibility.  This week, since school was off for MLK day, she is supposed to do her first day of the Science Olympiad practice today.  However, my employer just called to tell me after-school activities have been cancelled.  It isn't even supposed to reach freezing temps until 10PM or so!
> 
> I'm going to have to do something fun with the little one, she's going to be very disappointed.  She was looking forward to starting her new activity.  I don't know who makes these sorts of decisions, but they are overly-cautious asses.



I know how frustrating it is, but I also understand that the folks in the deep south are not equipped to deal with any kind of severe winter weather.  It even causes problems here in Albuquerque in a mountain state and if there is any visible snow anywhere, there will be a two hour delay in all the schools and many businesses and events if they aren't cancelled outright.  But when we lived in Kansas or when I went to school in Santa Fe (considerably higher altitude than Albuquerque) they MIGHT delay or even cancel school if there was a foot of snow on the streets and the snowplows were stuck in a drift.  Otherwise it was pretty much business as usual.  I don't ever remember a snow day when I was in school and in Kansas the kids went to school unless there was a bad enough ice storm to knock out the power to the school.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 16, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so frustrated now.  The little one is supposed to be doing a Science Olympiad in school.  According to the description we were given, the students who participate will do experiments, make things like lava volcanoes, basically it sounds like trying to do fun experimental stuff.  She didn't get to go last week because it was supposed to be on Monday, and school ended up being cancelled because icy roads was a possibility.  This week, since school was off for MLK day, she is supposed to do her first day of the Science Olympiad practice today.  However, my employer just called to tell me after-school activities have been cancelled.  It isn't even supposed to reach freezing temps until 10PM or so!
> ...



I get that cold weather is difficult here, but this is being way too cautions.  Right now, which is about 10 minutes before I would have been picking the little one up from her Science Olympiad meeting, it is 49 degrees outside with no precipitation at all today.  49 degrees!  The forecast calls for rain at around 6PM, possibly turning into snow by 7.  If there are late running afterschool activities they are worried about, I wish they would have cancelled those, but left the earlier ending ones intact.  Not having an activity when it's almost 50 degrees outside and not even raining is frustrating.

To make up for it, the little one and I made a homemade volcano here.  It was a very slipshod affair, just a plastic cup cut short, some plastic wrap over the top, baking powder (we don't have any baking soda) and red food coloring inside, then white vinegar poured in.  It didn't really look like a volcano in the sense that it didn't look like something made of rock, but we did get some red, bubbly stuff flowing from the top onto the plate, and the little one liked that.  She's made a sail out of aluminum foil and put it in the cup, and is pretending it's a boat sailing a lava sea.  

School tomorrow has not yet been cancelled, but since there is supposed to be a decent chance of actual cold weather and snow tonight, I'm guessing it will be.


----------



## ding (Jan 16, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  We got up to cold (25 degrees which is cold for us this winter), gray skies.  The clouds are mostly covering the Sandias and we can't see Mount Taylor to the west.  But though it looks like it could snow any minute, alas, no forecast for precipitation for us until Saturday if then.  Where I'm looking at wintry precipitation is in south Texas--snow or ice in Houston? extending east into Louisiana, Mississippi, Alabama where I'm sure they don't want it and other places in the east and northeast.  Meanwhile our autumn that never ends continues.  Closer to winter this week for a couple of days with highs in the low to mid 40's until the 50's return on Thursday.


In Houston, it is fine grained.   No ice in the trees at all.  It isn't a freezing rain.  It is almost snow like.  I got maybe an inch at my house.

We are going to have almost 24 hrs of a hard freeze though which doesn't happen often.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 16, 2018)

ding said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all.  We got up to cold (25 degrees which is cold for us this winter), gray skies.  The clouds are mostly covering the Sandias and we can't see Mount Taylor to the west.  But though it looks like it could snow any minute, alas, no forecast for precipitation for us until Saturday if then.  Where I'm looking at wintry precipitation is in south Texas--snow or ice in Houston? extending east into Louisiana, Mississippi, Alabama where I'm sure they don't want it and other places in the east and northeast.  Meanwhile our autumn that never ends continues.  Closer to winter this week for a couple of days with highs in the low to mid 40's until the 50's return on Thursday.
> ...



You are probably describing what we call 'sneet', a cross between sleet and snow, and yes, it doesn't stick to trees except on the broader, flatter branches.  We have a lot of friends and relatives in your part of the world and I'll have to say that you have had most interesting weather there in the last eight months or so.

And welcome to the Coffee Shop, ding.  I believe this is your first visit here--at least I didn't have you on the register--and we are always happy to have new friends join us.  First timers here receive a complimentary beverage, and since  you are having an uncharacteristically winter day today, we'll make it something hot and yummy.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 16, 2018)

I'm in shorts nice and sunny.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2018)

I finally FINALLY got done with the accent parts. Now, I have to wait until it is not raining, then take it back outside, antique it, wait, revarnish it, THEN take it to the mall space. (Housemate lets me put them in his spot). And yes..I will take a pic of it once its completely done. It is very LOUD right now with colors. Once it is antiqued..it will be much more subdued.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 16, 2018)

Great News!

Mr. P's leg bone is healed 100%.  YEAH BABY!!!!!!  

Now 2 or so more weeks left for the skin wounds.

It's  our 34th Anniversary today ,so we're going out tonight to celebrate!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2018)

Unfortunately...the money I get for the dresser is now slated for a spay and rabie shot vaccination for IttyBit. I spoke with the neighbor this morning and she now claims her cat is a stray and is too poor to keep her healthy with spaying and shots. Sigh. Trying to find organizations here locally that will assist in the cost, which has been quoted as almost 200 bucks at the cheapest vet in town. This is exam, rabies shot and spay. I just hope I can get that much for the dresser.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 16, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Unfortunately...the money I get for the dresser is now slated for a spay and rabie shot vaccination for IttyBit. I spoke with the neighbor this morning and she now claims her cat is a stray and is too poor to keep her healthy with spaying and shots. Sigh. Trying to find organizations here locally that will assist in the cost, which has been quoted as almost 200 bucks at the cheapest vet in town. This is exam, rabies shot and spay. I just hope I can get that much for the dresser.



 Maybe is group can help.  NEIGHBORHOOD CAT ADVOCATES


----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2018)

They might take her to foster her. I don't want to lose her because the neighbor refuses to acknowledge its her cat. So if I have to fork over the money..I will. I want her to stay just like she is...in and out, visiting her owner AND her co-owner (me), but spayed and with shots.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 16, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Unfortunately...the money I get for the dresser is now slated for a spay and rabie shot vaccination for IttyBit. I spoke with the neighbor this morning and she now claims her cat is a stray and is too poor to keep her healthy with spaying and shots. Sigh. Trying to find organizations here locally that will assist in the cost, which has been quoted as almost 200 bucks at the cheapest vet in town. This is exam, rabies shot and spay. I just hope I can get that much for the dresser.



Can you get to a bigger town that has a charitable animal shelter, human association or some such?  And I seriously hope that if you go to all the expense for the kitty, that she is then yours.
ASPCA clinics offer low cost spay and neuter services and I believe there is maybe one just south of you or in Chico.  Try this site and put in your zip code:
Low-Cost Spay/Neuter Programs


----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2018)

There is one in Chico and one in Oroville. There is an organization  that is supposed to call me tomorrow that may be able to help with the spaying. I plan to just take her to a regular vet for her distemper, rabies and initial exam. Or rather, the neighbor will take her and I will just pay for it. I want that covered asap because although she is in heat, she is a biter. There are rabid squirrels everywhere here, so I want that done since she might bite ME hard enough to draw blood although I have her almost broken of doing that. Anne just came over with Casey. He needs a ride to the vet tomorrow due to tummy ache, so I will make arrangements for the cat to be taken on Thursday or Friday. And yes..if I am paying all this, I will be the owner of IttyBit. I will share of course with Suzanne, since she IS mommy too to IttyBit and nobody rules or truly owns a cat.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 16, 2018)

Gracie said:


> *and nobody rules or truly owns a cat*


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 16, 2018)

We've got some snow again.  Just a light dusting, but there's enough to stick at least.  I'm sure the little one will be thrilled if it's still there in the morning.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 16, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> We've got some snow again.  Just a light dusting, but there's enough to stick at least.  I'm sure the little one will be thrilled if it's still there in the morning.


I went out at 7:00 this evening to shovel the newest five inch snowfall from the sidewalk that I shoveled seven inches from on Saturday.
Let me get this straight.  You live in Alaska where winter is a lifestyle and I live in the upper Ohio River valley where winter is an annual dread.  You got a light dusting and I have had a foot in 48 hours.  Are there really swaying palm trees there?  Have I had the wool pulled over my eyes all these years where Alaskan winters are concerned?

I guess we all have our climatological crosses to bear.  We 'enjoy' four distinct seasons here, you get mosquitoes the size of sparrows come summertime.  We watch the roadsides at dusk in the late autumn for fear of a white tail deer leaping into our lane of traffic, you fend off bears and wolves.  We are perpetually shrouded in clouds, while you watch the sun set at noon in the winter months. 

Maybe those folks living in the desert (I'm looking at you, Foxfyre) do have it over the two of us.  But, then again, when I water my flower beds and lawn in the summer, I don't have to look over my shoulder in fear of a raid by the Draught Police.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 16, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > We've got some snow again.  Just a light dusting, but there's enough to stick at least.  I'm sure the little one will be thrilled if it's still there in the morning.
> ...



Everywhere has something to commend it and something to condemn it.  I imagine we all choose a place where, for at least us, there is more to commend than condemn.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 16, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment,
NosmoKing's cold,

And for our students, job hunters, others in transition._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Esthermoon, Sixfoot, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 16, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > We've got some snow again.  Just a light dusting, but there's enough to stick at least.  I'm sure the little one will be thrilled if it's still there in the morning.
> ...



Don't let my avi fool you, I don't live anywhere near gallantwarrior.     I'm in central Georgia.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 16, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I didn't exactly choose to live here.  I accepted it in order to stay with the little one.


----------



## ricechickie (Jan 17, 2018)

I’m dealing with a fever now, so my world is a 10 by 10 space of couch and things I can reach easily.  I think there’s snow outside my house, but I’m to ignore it for my own health.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 17, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


You're right, of course.  And I'm in a haze of acetaminophen.

Early April and your azaleas will make me envious.


----------



## SeaGal (Jan 17, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> I would never have imagined Floridians having the same problems with bears that we do in Alaska! DANG!



I think yours are_ much_ larger and more aggressive than our 300lb or so Florida Black Bear.   Even so, I would not want to corner one or approach one with cubs.

To my knowledge there have been few attacks and none fatal in the history of the state.  One visited our garden a few years back - mashed down the fence, climbed over and walked around a bit inspecting the not yet ripe tomatoes, I suppose.


----------



## SeaGal (Jan 17, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> But there are no any full exclusive innovation in world, and cannot be! All inventors are just "Standing on the shoulders of giants". Why they have to earn exclusive profit from any new thing, consists of a work of many generation?



Talent is expressed in many ways - artistic and mechanical...and all have built upon the efforts of previous generations.  Should we deny the greatness of Faberge because he didn't invent the egg, or Tolstoy because he didn't invent the words, or Tchaikovsky because he didn't invent musical instruments, or Kramskoy because he didn't invent paint?  

Talent, artistic or mechanical, takes what is and makes it into something that wasn't before...or better than before.  Art  enriches our souls, and the mechanical, requiring no less talent and sometimes greater financial risk, enriches our physical life.  Talent _earns_ it's reward......but no mechanical 'artist' has _exclusive_ profit.  Production costs, marketing and taxes spread it around.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 17, 2018)

Snow, snow, snow!  We've got a pretty good cover of snow outside.  It's 18 degrees, there's maybe a couple of inches of snow on the ground, but the little one is inside, because it's too cold for her out there.    She went out for a bit, but her hands were freezing and she came back in.  I'm worried about the dog, he hates being out in the snow, but I don't want him deciding to use the house as a bathroom.

It's supposed to get warmer tomorrow, and as high as the 50s by Friday, so the snow won't last.  That's actually perfect, since no one wants to drive in it.    Everyone has a snow day today, tomorrow it will probably be back to normal (although the schools could stay closed, I suppose).


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 17, 2018)

ricechickie said:


> I’m dealing with a fever now, so my world is a 10 by 10 space of couch and things I can reach easily.  I think there’s snow outside my house, but I’m to ignore it for my own health.



You don't need a fever.  So please call your doctor and describe symptoms if you have not already done so and take care.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 17, 2018)

SeaGal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I would never have imagined Floridians having the same problems with bears that we do in Alaska! DANG!
> ...



Your bears may be a bit larger than our New Mexico black bears?  The largest ever recorded in New Mexico was roughly 400 pounds but the adult males, larger than the females, average around 250 pounds.  There have been a number of bear attacks in New Mexico, some of them quite serious, but I am unaware of any that have been fatal.  The Grizzlies in Wyoming, Montana etc. are much larger, heavier, and an attack, though rare, is more likely to be fatal.


----------



## ricechickie (Jan 17, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > I’m dealing with a fever now, so my world is a 10 by 10 space of couch and things I can reach easily.  I think there’s snow outside my house, but I’m to ignore it for my own health.
> ...



Already have. He doesn’t seem too concerned with just a fever, no other signs.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 17, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Snow, snow, snow!  We've got a pretty good cover of snow outside.  It's 18 degrees, there's maybe a couple of inches of snow on the ground, but the little one is inside, because it's too cold for her out there.    She went out for a bit, but her hands were freezing and she came back in.  I'm worried about the dog, he hates being out in the snow, but I don't want him deciding to use the house as a bathroom.
> 
> It's supposed to get warmer tomorrow, and as high as the 50s by Friday, so the snow won't last.  That's actually perfect, since no one wants to drive in it.    Everyone has a snow day today, tomorrow it will probably be back to normal (although the schools could stay closed, I suppose).



They're just preparing us for the new series:


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 17, 2018)

SeaGal said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > But there are no any full exclusive innovation in world, and cannot be! All inventors are just "Standing on the shoulders of giants". Why they have to earn exclusive profit from any new thing, consists of a work of many generation?
> ...



So, it logically, individual must not to oppose society "just because he's talented". Ayn Rand telling about "parasitism" of common people, but man, who don't care about anything, society spend to grow his - a real natural parasite. I think, it's a good idea to count relations between man and society in money or in time. How much other people spent to make you as you are? Before the opposition you have to pay you debts to society...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 17, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> SeaGal said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



Careful here folks.  No quasi 'violation' here yet, but we are edging ever closer to politics or controversy that is best dealt with in a separate thread.    I am quick to add that I would be interested in such a topic in a separate thread, though, most especially if it could be discussed thoughtfully so if anybody starts one, please give me a heads up.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Snow, snow, snow!  We've got a pretty good cover of snow outside.  It's 18 degrees, there's maybe a couple of inches of snow on the ground, but the little one is inside, because it's too cold for her out there.    She went out for a bit, but her hands were freezing and she came back in.  I'm worried about the dog, he hates being out in the snow, but I don't want him deciding to use the house as a bathroom.
> ...


That looks interesting!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2018)

Meanwhile...I contacted Butte County spay clinic. They will spay and give her her shots she needs...all for 100 bucks. So..her appt is this coming Monday. Cats owner that claims she does not own it, will take her in and pick her up. I will be the one paying it in exchange. Owerthatisnotowner is very happy. So am I. The cat gives me joy.


----------



## ding (Jan 17, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> SeaGal said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


Enjoying the fruits of one's labor is just one of the benefits of having a talent but it is not usually what got them started in the first place.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 17, 2018)

School is cancelled again tomorrow, so the little one is having a second sleepover day.  The two of them are currently watching a movie on the TV in my room.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 17, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Probably a well done series, but it looks more consistently excruciatingly dark and depressing than I would enjoy I fear.  I don't mind some tragedy in a movie but I also want my spirits lifted, to be entertained, inspired, amused, identify, and to be able to sigh happily or even cheer at the end.  We recently watched "Ghost" again with my Aunt Betty who hadn't seen it.  It's one of those movies with love, sex, tragedy, comedy, suspense, betrayal, violence, drama--it has it all--but leaves me very satisfied at the end.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 17, 2018)

FLOWERS FOR ALL THE WIMMINS!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2018)

The dresser from hell is finished. Turned out better than I thought it would, too. No pics yet. I'm getting a sore throat and an ear ache. 

Gonna kick back and do NOTHING until I am sure it is not the dreaded flu.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 17, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



Have you tried the show This Is Us?  It's an emotional drama, excellently done, no violence.  It has heart-wrenching moments as well as humor and fun.  I highly recommend it.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 17, 2018)

How unprepared for cold weather are people where I live?  There is a curfew in effect in my town from 5PM tonight until 10AM tomorrow.  A couple of inches of snow, freezing weather, and everyone loses their minds!  *In best Heath Ledger Joker voice*


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 17, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Thanks for the tip and recommendation.  Currently we aren't watching  any drama series, sitcoms, or such--a few competition series and national championships and world cup competitions to determine who we will see in the Olympics next month.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 17, 2018)

Gracie said:


> The dresser from hell is finished. Turned out better than I thought it would, too. No pics yet. I'm getting a sore throat and an ear ache.
> 
> Gonna kick back and do NOTHING until I am sure it is not the dreaded flu.



Hopefully it's just a head cold.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 17, 2018)

ricechickie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...



You poor thing.  Hopefully you get well soon and back on your feet.  Make sure you get plenty of fluids and plenty of sleep.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 17, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



I'm into reality shows, but not like Pawn Stars.  I like Expedition Unknown, travel channel shows, cooking/food shows, etc.  They are interesting and relaxing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 18, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment,
NosmoKing's cold,

And for our students, job hunters, others in transition._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Esthermoon, Sixfoot, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 18, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > SeaGal said:
> ...



Ok, in the case os another thread please inform me to  Now I'm having coffee, but it's instant coffee... and some moments I like it more than naturl!


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## Sbiker (Jan 18, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



This is by Dan Simmons book, I've read it partially  If the series would be depressive - it's a law of genre, but it interesting, how they represent a permanent serious frost? Dan Simmons was able, but in this trailer it seems they're don't know, how looks frost... Maybe, in full version it could be more athmospheric?


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 18, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> School is cancelled again tomorrow, so the little one is having a second sleepover day.  The two of them are currently watching a movie on the TV in my room.



It's because of low temperature? We usually have cancelled days in schools when the temperature is lower than -30C (-22F). But in Siberia and Chukotka they visit school till -45 - -60C... That's because they're more equipped and living in smaller towns, than we are, I think. When I worked in Siberia, people cancelled almost all working activity lower than -50C. Only planes loves the temperature, like it


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 18, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Possibly.  It just doesn't look like something I would seek out.  I could be wrong.  It happens now and then.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 18, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > School is cancelled again tomorrow, so the little one is having a second sleepover day.  The two of them are currently watching a movie on the TV in my room.
> ...



It's not just low temperature, it's also snow and (most importantly) ice.  There isn't a system set up here to deal with snow and ice on the roads, because we don't get it very often.  This is the third year we have snow here in the 8 years I've lived in this part of Georgia.  I would guess there are no snow plows, no ready ready supplies of sand or salt for the roads, etc.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 18, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



That's it.  A city would be foolish to divert public resources to snow removal and ice treatment equipment that would be used only once or twice in a year, nor could private enterprise benefit from such services.  Saveliberty for example has had a nice side business doing snow removal, but he lives in an area that has lots of snow.  Albuquerque does have some equipment but not much so it takes it forever to clear all but the main thoroughfares when we do have the rare snowstorm with enough accumulation to be a problem.  The minor streets and roads and the residential areas just tough it out.  If there is sun though, the sun usually takes care of it by mid morning and it is a rare day in Albuquerque that doesn't get sun.

Some years back there was a huge scandal when an over eager snowplow driver veered off Central Avenue and went into the mayor's neighborhood and plowed out his street.  It was pretty heavily criticized that he got special treatment.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 19, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment,
NosmoKing's cold,

And for our students, job hunters, others in transition._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Esthermoon, Sixfoot, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 19, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


For what it's worth...

In New York City, a place familiar with the occasional crippling snowfall, garbage trucks are fitted out with snow plows.  Here of course we have bespoke trucks with salt scattering equipment as well as plows to deal with our snow.

But what if cities in milder climes just bought the plow and attached them to the trucks already n the city fleet?  You may not need the ability to scatter salt and gravel, but ridding the streets of snow means those streets will be clear once the sun comes out and dries them off.  We have to wait for St. Patrick's Day for the sun etc come out and dry up our streets.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 19, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



A snow that the sun won't clear in a few hours here are extremely rare here as are days that we don't have some sun.  Days that the temperatures do not rise above freezing are rare here as well.  So they don't get too excited about it.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Montrovant (Jan 19, 2018)

The little one is on her third snow day.  She's had a sleepover each of these days, although she switched friends yesterday.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 19, 2018)

3 job interviews this week. Glad it's the weekend.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 19, 2018)

drifter said:


> 3 job interviews this week. Glad it's the weekend.



Fingers crossed!


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 19, 2018)

Wish I was here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 19, 2018)

drifter said:


> 3 job interviews this week. Glad it's the weekend.



Very stressful.  But still believing the right job is out there for you.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 19, 2018)

Just now we had a youtube party... A several of beer and wine and different clips in our rotation!  Just click my message and I'll post, which clip we're listening right now! 

Make a bets, what's the three half-drunk Russians listening right now. And check it with my honest translation! 

p.s.you may offer your clip out of queue!


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 19, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> Just now we had a youtube party... A several of beer and wine and different clips in our rotation!  Just click my message and I'll post, which clip we're listening right now!
> 
> Make a bets, what's the three half-drunk Russians listening right now. And check it with my honest translation!
> 
> p.s.you may offer your clip out of queue!



Hmm.... For Foxfire:


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 19, 2018)

Disco is continied, who will be next?  And you could drive our music again! Only in Epiphany night!


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 19, 2018)

If the silence still continued, a song for Dajjal|


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 19, 2018)

drifter said:


> 3 job interviews this week. Glad it's the weekend.


The wife had a phone interview yesterday for a part time 3 month temp position making good money and she starts Feb 1.  The job could turn into a permanent position so we'll see how it goes. 
As for me I have found people that want to sell my work for me, wrist cuffs, dressers and possibly even my vests.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 19, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > 3 job interviews this week. Glad it's the weekend.
> ...



I wish I did things for enjoyment that could make me money.  I just play video games, watch TV, and read.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 19, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


The problem I had was I was always an artist who's father was an engineer type and who pounded into my head there was no money in art.........  In retrospect I should have listened to my heart.  Now that I have time and at least a small income I don't have to worry about bringing home the bacon every minute of every day.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 20, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Just now we had a youtube party... A several of beer and wine and different clips in our rotation!  Just click my message and I'll post, which clip we're listening right now!
> ...



  interesting.  We were just discussing on another thread a sci-fi movie that was something sort of Ground Hog Dayish  I don't know if that movie is known in Russia but here it is iconic.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 20, 2018)

Good night darlinks.  No change in the Vigil List in Post #52746


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 20, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I just ran across this and thought of your post:


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 20, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



Oh, offcourse I like Ground Hog Dayish.. What sci-fi film you're discussing, an Edge of Tomorrow?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 20, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



That's the one.   I haven't seen it but it was a favorite of a lot of folks on that thread.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 20, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



There was apparently a Ground Hog Day-ish horror movie released recently, called Happy Death Day.  I haven't seen it, but it's gotten pretty good reviews on Rotten Tomatoes and it apparently has made over $100 million worldwide on just a $5 million budget.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 20, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



There was an awesome Soviet movie with time-loop idea - "Mirror for the Hero" (Zerkalo dlya geroya (1988) - IMDb), very athmospheric movie both about 1987 and 1949 years "somewhere at Donetsk"  Not easy, but athmospheric film...
I heared about Happy Death Day, but lost it in cinema and waiting it at torrents in good quality


----------



## Comrade Johnson (Jan 20, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> There was an awesome Soviet movie with time-loop idea - "Mirror for the Hero" (Zerkalo dlya geroya (1988) - IMDb)



Yeah, very good one, I remember it too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 20, 2018)

Comrade Johnson said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > There was an awesome Soviet movie with time-loop idea - "Mirror for the Hero" (Zerkalo dlya geroya (1988) - IMDb)
> ...



Hey Comrade!  Happy that you came back.  You should do that more often.


----------



## Comrade Johnson (Jan 20, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



Hey, Foxfyre! Why, I am always here


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 20, 2018)

Comrade Johnson said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > There was an awesome Soviet movie with time-loop idea - "Mirror for the Hero" (Zerkalo dlya geroya (1988) - IMDb)
> ...



Good psychological portraits of all people generations, present there  Including small girl in the beginning of film, which is about my age-mate ) I remember his song too


----------



## Comrade Johnson (Jan 20, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> Good psychological portraits of all people generations, present there  Including small girl in the beginning of film, which is about my age-mate ) I remember his song too



I don't remember the girl, but it's really a good movie. The point is that it is very easy to be a hero from the distance


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 20, 2018)

Just ignore that angry mob behind me, I do.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 20, 2018)

Comrade Johnson said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Comrade Johnson said:
> ...



But you are huddled behind the potted plant in the corner hoping nobody would notice?     Just teasing.  Seriously I'm happy you read in and post now and then too.


----------



## Comrade Johnson (Jan 20, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> But you are huddled behind the potted plant in the corner hoping nobody would notice?



Yes, sure, what did you expect from a Russian spy on an American forum?


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 20, 2018)

Comrade Johnson said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > But you are huddled behind the potted plant in the corner hoping nobody would notice?
> ...



Ha-ha, it's a difference between generations too  I'm not a spy, I'm an troll from Putin's School of Trolls somewhere near St.Petersburg (I know only Pulkovo, Kupchino and Murino , but Troll school is somewhere else ))


----------



## Comrade Johnson (Jan 20, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> Ha-ha, it's a difference between generations too  I'm not a spy, I'm an troll from Putin's School of Trolls somewhere near St.Petersburg (I know only Pulkovo, Kupchino and Murino , but Troll school is somewhere else ))



Who knows... Sometimes spies say that they are something else


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 20, 2018)

Thursday I will be getting my pacemaker changed out.  The battery is low and they replace the whole pacemaker instead of just the battery.  The battery last for nearly 5 years.  This will be my second time having a pacemaker replaced.  It’s a pretty simple procedure.  They take you to the OR, give you enough gas so you get a good nap, change it out and wake you up.  It’s an outpatient procedure and if all goes well they will keep me there for a few hours after the change out and send me home.  Should be a walk in the park.   I asked for one that would also let me listen to music on my iPhone and function as a GPS so I would always know where I was.  We shall see what the doctors come up with.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 21, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> Thursday I will be getting my pacemaker changed out.  The battery is low and they replace the whole pacemaker instead of just the battery.  The battery last for nearly 5 years.  This will be my second time having a pacemaker replaced.  It’s a pretty simple procedure.  They take you to the OR, give you enough gas so you get a good nap, change it out and wake you up.  It’s an outpatient procedure and if all goes well they will keep me there for a few hours after the change out and send me home.  Should be a walk in the park.   I asked for one that would also let me listen to music on my iPhone and function as a GPS so I would always know where I was.  We shall see what the doctors come up with.



Yeah no pacemakers at our house. . .yet. . .but both Aunt Betty and Dana had one before Dana's heart transplant--they took out her pacemaker and then heart pump when they put the new healthy heart in.  But the routines to service them were, well, pretty routine.

But you remain on our vigil list just the same.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 21, 2018)

Comrade Johnson said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Ha-ha, it's a difference between generations too  I'm not a spy, I'm an troll from Putin's School of Trolls somewhere near St.Petersburg (I know only Pulkovo, Kupchino and Murino , but Troll school is somewhere else ))
> ...



Well I sure would if I was a spy.  So now none of you know do you.  <<<evil snicker>>>   As a spy, I do find the pickings pretty slim in the Coffee Shop though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 21, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment,
NosmoKing's cold,

And for our students, job hunters, others in transition._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Esthermoon, Sixfoot, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.


----------



## Againsheila (Jan 21, 2018)

Checking in again.  Hope everyone is fine.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 21, 2018)

Sorry I have been MIA. Been watching a lot of netflix and tv. Blue Planet II premiered tonight and I had to watch that. Then I watched the new season of Grace and Frankie. Now I am on Longmire.
I had a cold..not the flu, thankfully, and am feeling better but still not off the netflix kick. And cold? omg. My joints are having a cow. Highs have been upper 40's during the day, 30's at night. And yes..to this californian gal..thats COLD.

Anyway..just wanted to pop in and say howdy.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 21, 2018)

Welp, the mountains definitely got snow last night, I have a thin layer of small granular ice in the back yard.  The mountains are still half obscured by low hanging clouds but it looks mostly clear to the west.  Kinda wish we received more as we need the moisture but any little bit will help.


----------



## ricechickie (Jan 21, 2018)

I’m feeling a lot better.  Still have wound drains in, which bother me, but I try to ignore them.  I am moving more confidently, with more energy, and so I have to remind myself of the ways I am not allowed to move.

My son gave me an Amazon Firestick for watching Netflix and Hulu and whatnot, but it doesn’t seem to agree with our WiFi.  As it’s one of the three things that I can do to entertain myself, I am frustrated beyond belief.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 21, 2018)

ricechickie said:


> I’m feeling a lot better.  Still have wound drains in, which bother me, but I try to ignore them.  I am moving more confidently, with more energy, and so I have to remind myself of the ways I am not allowed to move.
> 
> My son gave me an Amazon Firestick for watching Netflix and Hulu and whatnot, but it doesn’t seem to agree with our WiFi.  As it’s one of the three things that I can do to entertain myself, I am frustrated beyond belief.



Proper care and following instructions can mean a better and faster recovery.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 21, 2018)

High five ricechickie!  Oh, well, maybe not.


----------



## ricechickie (Jan 21, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > I’m feeling a lot better.  Still have wound drains in, which bother me, but I try to ignore them.  I am moving more confidently, with more energy, and so I have to remind myself of the ways I am not allowed to move.
> ...



I’m trying.  Even if it puts me on the edge of a mental breakdown from boredom and impatience.

(I always thought I was fairly calm and easy-going.  I think I’m hitting my limit with that.)


----------



## peach174 (Jan 21, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > I’m feeling a lot better.  Still have wound drains in, which bother me, but I try to ignore them.  I am moving more confidently, with more energy, and so I have to remind myself of the ways I am not allowed to move.
> ...



Yes indeed it does!


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 21, 2018)

ricechickie said:


> I’m trying.  Even if it puts me on the edge of a mental breakdown from boredom and impatience.
> 
> (I always thought I was fairly calm and easy-going.  I think I’m hitting my limit with that.)



It is God's lesson repeated to me throughout life.  Just when I think patience has become my virtue...it escapes.


----------



## ricechickie (Jan 21, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> High five ricechickie!  Oh, well, maybe not.



Oh, yes... high fives are fine.  Just nothing that uses my core.  Have you ever tried not using your core?


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 21, 2018)

ricechickie said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > High five ricechickie!  Oh, well, maybe not.
> ...



Well as a cat I walk on four legs, so it is core all the time.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 21, 2018)

ricechickie said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...



It's  always hard towards the end of a long healing cycle.
Just keep thinking that there is light at the end of any long health recovery, because it does continue to get better and better !


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jan 21, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 172344



Hey you have something on your glasses


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 21, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Welp, the mountains definitely got snow last night, I have a thin layer of small granular ice in the back yard.  The mountains are still half obscured by low hanging clouds but it looks mostly clear to the west.  Kinda wish we received more as we need the moisture but any little bit will help.



A light dusting at our house too, but enough accumulation, including ice, up closer to the mountain to cancel our lunch and a movie routine today--Dana wasn't feeling well and Aunt Betty did not want to risk driving on icy streets up there.  But nothing in the forecast for the next several days but clearing skies and sunshine.  We need FEET of snow.  It's becoming worrisome as without it we will quickly be back into extreme drought conditions if we aren't already.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 21, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Sorry I have been MIA. Been watching a lot of netflix and tv. Blue Planet II premiered tonight and I had to watch that. Then I watched the new season of Grace and Frankie. Now I am on Longmire.
> I had a cold..not the flu, thankfully, and am feeling better but still not off the netflix kick. And cold? omg. My joints are having a cow. Highs have been upper 40's during the day, 30's at night. And yes..to this californian gal..thats COLD.
> 
> Anyway..just wanted to pop in and say howdy.



We have been binge watching "LA Law", positively the best lawyer series ever put on television.


----------



## Againsheila (Jan 21, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I have been MIA. Been watching a lot of netflix and tv. Blue Planet II premiered tonight and I had to watch that. Then I watched the new season of Grace and Frankie. Now I am on Longmire.
> ...



I've been binge watching NCIS. Gee they have a lot of seasons.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 21, 2018)

Againsheila said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



They do and different shows for different areas?  I can honestly say I have enjoyed the episodes I have watched--good mix of intrigue, humor, drama, etc.--good series.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 21, 2018)

Againsheila said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I have seen enough of NCIS. I watched series 10 but it became tedious with the same old type cast characters.
I am ok for something to watch though because my sister gave me 'game of thrones' series 7 for Christmas.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 21, 2018)

I lost interest in NCIS when Tony left. Abby is an irritant but I made do by trying to ignore her most of the time. Now that she is leaving, I still have no desire to watch it again...because Tony is gone.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 21, 2018)

Longmire is pretty good...but...it ain't no Law & Order. It's kinda corny, actually.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 21, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Longmire is pretty good...but...it ain't no Law & Order. It's kinda corny, actually.



I am sometimes reduced to watching, Law & Order, special victims unit. Because it is often the only thing on I want to watch late and night. But some of it is disturbing.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 21, 2018)

Hmm. I think I will start Law & Order again. Maybe it will erase seeing Sam Waterston making out with Martin Sheen on Grace and Frankie. I still cringe at that....seeing Sam play this pacifist idiot wuss. Watching his love affair with Sheen is almost like having to watch Sam Elliot get it on with Bruce Willis.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 21, 2018)

Gracie said:


> I lost interest in NCIS when Tony left. Abby is an irritant but I made do by trying to ignore her most of the time. Now that she is leaving, I still have no desire to watch it again...because Tony is gone.



I did not see the episodes where Tony left, but I did see he has a new show called 'Bull'. But I did not watch any of it because as far as I am concerned, he is Tony of NCIS and I can't see him as a different character.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 21, 2018)

My employer and the little one are preparing dinner.  They are making what might be some kind of steak; thin cuts of meat, anyway.  The little one was putting the meat in shredded Parmesan, then some egg, then breadcrumbs.  For the last one, they skipped the cheese, because I don't like it.  The little one said she did not want cheese on hers, either, but they had already done all but one cut of meat.  My employer told her she wouldn't even be able to taste the cheese.  I've never understood.....why put the damn cheese on, then?  Is the texture of shredded Parmesan somehow important? 

Sometimes food needs something for texture, or to get things to stick together, things like that.  I don't think shredded Parmesan on the outside of a cut of meat which is also getting dipped in egg and breadcrumbs qualifies.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 21, 2018)

After we found out that we had a free day today, Hombre requested snickerdoodles.  (We are out of all the Christmas cookies.)  So I agreed if he helped.  He actually did so without grumbling or complaining  and ultimately, though I did stand close to supervise and measured out the dry ingredients, he did the rest--blending, mixing, making the little balls and rolling them in cinnamon sugar.  And they turned out great.  It was fun for me and I think he enjoyed it too.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 21, 2018)

I have a funny feeling the neighbors are going to wuss out on taking IttyBit to Chico tomorrow for her spay. She won't call me. When I walk over there, she stays in her garage and I have to give messages to her boyfriend.
If she does NOT come get IttyBit before dark..then all bets are off. She has to be locked up so she is able to be caught and transported at 7am. I don't do chicken hours and I am paying for it, so it would seem she would have called me as I asked her to to figure out the schedule for her trip to the vet. IF the neighbors don't do this...I will not pay her spaying at all. She is NOT my cat. However, I will take her to the local vet and pay for her rabies shot.


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 21, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I lost interest in NCIS when Tony left. Abby is an irritant but I made do by trying to ignore her most of the time. Now that she is leaving, I still have no desire to watch it again...because Tony is gone.
> ...


I rather enjoy Bull. The show is loosely based on Dr Phil.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 21, 2018)

Country ribs were on sale at Albertson's for .97 cents per pound in roughly 6 lb packages.......
That's enough for 3 to 4 meals of very meaty cuts.  Obviously we had oven BBQed country ribs for dinner, yeah they were good.......


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 21, 2018)

I've been watching The Fall a British-Irish crime drama on Netflix. It's pretty good. Also, a good thriller Movie is the Lovely Bones.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 21, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Country ribs were on sale at Albertson's for .97 cents per pound in roughly 6 lb packages.......
> That's enough for 3 to 4 meals of very meaty cuts.  Obviously we had oven BBQed country ribs for dinner, yeah they were good.......



Yum.  So did we but I used some ribs we already had in the freezer.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 21, 2018)

I am just adding the serial killer in the tv crime drama The Fall looks like Swagger.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 21, 2018)

I will look up The Fall.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 21, 2018)

Gracie said:


> I will look up The Fall.



This is the serial killer


----------



## Gracie (Jan 21, 2018)

Wow. Handsome. But then again, so is the guy playing Lucifer.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 21, 2018)

The lovely bones is about a 14 yr old girl who is murdered but is stuck in an in-between state because she wants her murderer brought to justice. The story takes place in the 1970's.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 21, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Wow. Handsome. But then again, so is the guy playing Lucifer.



He looks like  Swagger and since its a British-Irish crime drama it especially makes me think of him everytime he has a seen haha.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 21, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Wow. Handsome. But then again, so is the guy playing Lucifer.



I haven't watched Lucifer but from the commercials, I agree he is handsome. And though it pains me to say so I admit Swag is handsome too.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 21, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Wow. Handsome. But then again, so is the guy playing Lucifer.



Lucifer is a good show.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 21, 2018)

That's nice. I refuse to watch any tv show that glamorizes Lucifer.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 21, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Wow. Handsome. But then again, so is the guy playing Lucifer.



Oh the guy playing Lucifer is absolutely drop dead gorgeous!!!  Not my type at all, but gorgeous!  I haven't watched any of that either though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 22, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment,
NosmoKing's cold,

And for our students, job hunters, others in transition._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Esthermoon, Sixfoot, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

And for tonight's word of wisdom. . ..


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 22, 2018)

Good morning everybody.  It is brrrrrr cold in Albuquerque this morning and isn't going to get much above 40 today if that.  But the sun is shining.  I have an injection in my eye this afternoon.  Not looking forward to it.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 22, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. Handsome. But then again, so is the guy playing Lucifer.
> ...



What about the guy that plays his brother Amenadiel?  I have a horrible time trying to guess what people find attractive in men.  I've often been confused by female friends and the celebrities they think are good looking.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 22, 2018)

It's  really cold here also.
27 degrees.
We are not going anywhere today. . Burrrrr!


----------



## peach174 (Jan 22, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I think both are very good looking men, but agree with Foxfyre, not really my type.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 22, 2018)

This is more my type.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 22, 2018)

peach174 said:


> This is more my type.



That's a good choice, just to promote comic book based movies.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 22, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Both of these guys are very good looking.  But yes, most men don't really understand what women find most attractive physically in men.  We women do understand the T & A appeal of various female celebrities, but aren't real clear on why one beautiful woman is more 'hot' than another?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 22, 2018)

peach174 said:


> This is more my type.



He is beautiful.but doesn't quite get there as my type for me.

It's hard for me to judge what exactly is my type when it comes to guys.  And being attracted to somebody is a much different thing than just simple good looks.  So as a kid, I was attracted to Roy Rodgers and Lash Larue and Audie Murphy when he did westerns--they all generated that oh my swoon effect--but not Gene Autry (he was yucky to me) or Hopalong Cassidy.  My mother thought Randolph Scott and Kirk Douglas were dreamy, but I just couldn't see it.  No interest whatsoever.  I think old actors like Gregory Peck or Cary Grant are gorgeous, but they just weren't/aren't my type.  I did have a huge crush on Dean Martin way back when though.  Why?  No idea.

These days the guys I like to just look at and admire are guys like the guy who plays Lucifer, Keanu Reeves, Colin Farrel, Dermot Mulroney, Denzel Washington, and others of the 1980's and 1990's that I'll think of during the day now.   Why I find these guys really attractive and others just handsome but less interesting to just look at and admire?  No clue.  I don't watch enough modern movies to know who is sexy to me and who isn't.

And yes, I have been happily married to the same guy for many decades now.  But we both enjoy (and tolerate) a little harmless window shopping.  We aren't at all dead.  Just looking is okay.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 22, 2018)

This is Daisy the Mutt's ninth birthday!  She will go for a walk with me later this afternoon and have a shot at chasing any squirrels who have poked their noses out during our much anticipated January thaw.

I was thinking last night about the swag my family print shop once received from vendors.  I suppose businesses got promotional gifts from their vendors and those gifts were specific to specific businesses.  At our print shop all employees wore burnt orange colored canvas aprons designed for the needs of typographers.  The pocket of the aprons were sized to hold pica gauges and the forceps used to pluck the individual pieces of type from the cubby holed cases.

Ink suppliers gave Pop books of matches that were double wide and featuring a picture of their ink factory.  Braden-Suptfin Ink.  Paper salesmen plied Pop's business with plastic pocket protectors and box seats to Pirates games at Forbes Field.  Boxes of navel oranges were given to everyone at the shop by the suppliers of solvents and rags used to clean the presses.

It made me wonder what kinds of business swag was given to other merchants in town.  What goodies were given to the funeral homes?  What did the florists get from their vendors?

Anyway, while the women debate the features of male movie stars, might I weigh in on which women in show business I find attractive?  For me, it begins and ends with Rita Hayworth.  But, as Miss Hayworth is no longer with us, I would further champion Julianna Margolese and Renee Russo.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 22, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > This is more my type.
> ...



No, it's the built, the thicker neck and strong jaw that many men have.
You are just looking at the role he plays.  
I'm  looking at the over all construction, not his movie roles.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 22, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > This is more my type.
> ...



I totally agree with you Foxfyre.
Just because we are married does not mean that we have to be blind and mute.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 22, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> This is Daisy the Mutt's ninth birthday!  She will go for a walk with me later this afternoon and have a shot at chasing any squirrels who have poked their noses out during our much anticipated January thaw.
> 
> I was thinking last night about the swag my family print shop once received from vendors.  I suppose businesses got promotional gifts from their vendors and those gifts were specific to specific businesses.  At our print shop all employees wore burnt orange colored canvas aprons designed for the needs of typographers.  The pocket of the aprons were sized to hold pica gauges and the forceps used to pluck the individual pieces of type from the cubby holed cases.
> 
> ...



I don't usually think too much about who is the most attractive actress; in Hollywood, most actresses tend to be attractive.  That said, off the top of my head I'd go with Penelope Cruz and Salma Hayek.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 22, 2018)

peach174 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



What do you think about Vin Diesel?  I have a female friend who thinks he's very good looking, but I think that's mostly about his body; I tend to look at a woman's face first.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 22, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I think he is handsome all over. 
Women look at the face and body also, not just one or the other.
Then it's also the personality. That's  another whole subject to consider.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 22, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > This is Daisy the Mutt's ninth birthday!  She will go for a walk with me later this afternoon and have a shot at chasing any squirrels who have poked their noses out during our much anticipated January thaw.
> ...


The dark eyed Latina type, eh?  I have an itch for redheads.  The Faire Colleen.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 22, 2018)

I like rugged looked men.Sam Elliot comes to mind. Sean Connery. Hell, even Gordon Ramsey. Beefy thighs, strong shoulders/jaws, ripped arms, thick neck. Manly. Which is why I don't watch a lot of new movies nowadays or sci fi movies. Vampires in this era are all feminine looking, skinny, doe eyes, weak. A man should be a man and look like one.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 22, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



And I believe you, and Salma and Penelope are pretty much the same type yes?  could be sisters?  They are both very beautiful but I think if I was a guy, neither would be my type.  I think if I was a guy, the ladies who would be most attractive to me would be a young Elizabeth Taylor, Debbie Reynolds, Demi Moore, Debra Messinger, Jennifer Aniston, Meg Ryan, Stephanie Szostak.  And yet none of those seem to come up in these 'who is the hottest?' discussions.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 22, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> This is Daisy the Mutt's ninth birthday!  She will go for a walk with me later this afternoon and have a shot at chasing any squirrels who have poked their noses out during our much anticipated January thaw.
> 
> I was thinking last night about the swag my family print shop once received from vendors.  I suppose businesses got promotional gifts from their vendors and those gifts were specific to specific businesses.  At our print shop all employees wore burnt orange colored canvas aprons designed for the needs of typographers.  The pocket of the aprons were sized to hold pica gauges and the forceps used to pluck the individual pieces of type from the cubby holed cases.
> 
> ...



I would put Rita Hayworth on the list of women I think I would be attracted to if I was a guy.  But not Joan Crawford or Betty Davis or Rachel Welch or Maureen O'Hara.  And again, I haven't a clue why.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 22, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > This is Daisy the Mutt's ninth birthday!  She will go for a walk with me later this afternoon and have a shot at chasing any squirrels who have poked their noses out during our much anticipated January thaw.
> ...


I agree about Joan Crawford.  She was too severe.  I admire Bette Davis as an actress, but never thought of her as a great beauty.  The same goes for Katherine Hepburn.  But you and I aren't going to agree on Maureen O'Hara.  But since she was usually John Wayne's girl, I found her unapproachable.  Maybe Maureen Stapleton instead!

As for attractive men, and I'm no expert, but I think Jon Hamm is a striking human being.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 22, 2018)

James Earl Jones, Morgan Freeman both are hot, lol. Due to their voices, probably. I tend to find swarthy guys hot. Not pale guys.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 22, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



When she was younger Demi Moore would probably come up in those kinds of conversations, and Aniston still does I think.  "Who's hottest" conversations tend to focus on current looks, IMO.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 22, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Julianne Moore has been maintaining her good looks for years and years.  Gillian Anderson was hot in the X-Files as a redhead.  And Tori Amos could be incredibly sensual when she got into her piano playing.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 22, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I would like to imagine myself as Tori Amos' piano seat!


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 22, 2018)

How you guys set for sexy kitties?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 22, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



  I had to look up to see who Jon Hamm is.  And I agree he is very nice looking, but alas, no pitter pat flutter of the heart for me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 22, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> How you guys set for sexy kitties?



You mean this?





Or this?





Or a Tomcat is pretty sexy


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 22, 2018)

Gracie said:


> James Earl Jones, Morgan Freeman both are hot, lol. Due to their voices, probably. I tend to find swarthy guys hot. Not pale guys.



That's it.  Both have voices to die for and actually it is Sam Elliott's voice rather than purely his persona that makes most of us just melt.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 22, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Tori?  A  good singer though she doesn't do the style of music I most enjoy.  But I wouldn't have though she would be on an A-list for you guys.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 22, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Vin Diesel isn't my type at all though he is very nice looking.  He's just too pretty or precise or sameness or something.  Something lacking for him to be attracting.  Baldness is very attractive on some men and it sure is on him.  It isn't a minus for me on anybody though.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 22, 2018)

Linda Ronstadt


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 22, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



When she really gets into her performance, it's almost a sexual thing.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 22, 2018)

So far all the movie star men posted in the thread I find attractive. 

On another note, I have a recruiter sending me on a job interview tomorrow. I am not sure I want it and I am not taking it if I don't feel the vibe. I applied to a different job that I hope I get called for an interview on.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 22, 2018)

I prefer brown eyes and brown hair but Hemsworth is definitely gorgeous. I like beards and moustaches too.

I find Jeffrey Dean Morgan attractive.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 22, 2018)

drifter said:


> So far all the movie star men posted in the thread I find attractive.
> 
> On another note, I have a recruiter sending me on a job interview tomorrow. I am not sure I want it and I am not taking it if I don't feel the vibe. I applied to a different job that I hope I get called for an interview on.



I think I can speak for us all that we'll send some special positive thoughts your way so that things will go as they should.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 22, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > So far all the movie star men posted in the thread I find attractive.
> ...



Thank you so much for the prayers and good energy. All is appreciated.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 22, 2018)

It's been snowing here an I am going to go to a film festival for the rest of the week with my mother.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 22, 2018)

drifter said:


> It's been snowing here an I am going to go to a film festival for the rest of the week with my mother.



Put the employment trials and tribulations away and appreciate the time with your mother... You will remember the time with your mother more than fretting over a job...
Enjoy!


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 22, 2018)

drifter said:


> I prefer brown eyes and brown hair but Hemsworth is definitely gorgeous. I like beards and moustaches too.
> 
> I find Jeffrey Dean Morgan attractive.



I've got dark brown hair, brown eyes, a beard, and a moustache...


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 22, 2018)

Hello!  Just popping in to say hi!


----------



## peach174 (Jan 22, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Hello!  Just popping in to say hi!



Hi!
Howdy!
Greetings!

How you doing?
You freezing way up there?
We're freezing down here.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 22, 2018)

Gracie said:


> I like rugged looked men.Sam Elliot comes to mind. Sean Connery. Hell, even Gordon Ramsey. Beefy thighs, strong shoulders/jaws, ripped arms, thick neck. Manly. Which is why I don't watch a lot of new movies nowadays or sci fi movies. Vampires in this era are all feminine looking, skinny, doe eyes, weak. A man should be a man and look like one.


Great response, Gracie. I sure do love your most recent Avie. It's beautiful, just like you.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 22, 2018)

peach174 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Hello!  Just popping in to say hi!
> ...



Actually, it's been quite mild for the past couple of days, 30s/40s/50s.  That is pretty good weather for January around here!    Hope all is well with you Peach!


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 22, 2018)

drifter said:


> I prefer brown eyes and brown hair but Hemsworth is definitely gorgeous. I like beards and moustaches too.
> 
> I find Jeffrey Dean Morgan attractive.


He was especially hot in the NTFX series, Magic City. It only lasted two seasons as I am sure it was too sexy for too many. It DID push the envelope but I loved it and have watched it twice and will do so, again. The actor who played his eldest son, Danny, was the hottest of hot, from my perspective.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 22, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Yes all is going well and things are getting better.  
We are able to see the light at the end of a very long year.

It was very cold for here. Still in the twenty's around 10:30 this morning.
It finally got to 49 at 3:00 this afternoon.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 22, 2018)

peach174 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Hello!  Just popping in to say hi!
> ...


Hiya peach. Hope you are hanging in there. We are cold and rainy, here.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 22, 2018)

peach174 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Well, it is almost like a heat wave compared to those below 0 temps we were getting!  I could almost go outside with no jacket!   

Glad to hear that you and your husband are doing well.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 22, 2018)

drifter said:


> It's been snowing here an I am going to go to a film festival for the rest of the week with my mother.


Foot of snow today here...job requires me to be out in all day....just finished up cleaning it up around the house


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 22, 2018)

Ernie S. said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I'd like to watch that but I cut the cord last year and now just do PBS,  NTFX and Hallmark Movies Now, via Roku. I watch podcasts of some news shows via the internet. But, because of my interest in psychology, I know I would like Bull.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 22, 2018)

We had FEET of snow.  Thankfully it has all melted away.  We only had it for a few days when we had a warm spell and some rain that washed it all away before it got all dirty and ugly and disgusting.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 22, 2018)

We were in the 70's last Wed.,Thur., and Fri.
So this is very cold for all of us.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 22, 2018)

drifter said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I will look up The Fall.
> ...


I LOVE the looks of Jamie Dornan. I loved The Fall also. He can play anything. He was also voted the sexiest man of the year next to Tom Hardy, out of 100 men.

Sexiest Man Of The Year 2018: Tom Hardy, Jamie Dornan or Idis Elba? | Glamour UK


----------



## BradVesp (Jan 22, 2018)

I just read that the first coffee shop here closed in 2010.  How long's this website been around?


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 22, 2018)

BradVesp said:


> I just read that the first coffee shop here closed in 2010.  How long's this website been around?


Happy to have you, BradVesp. I don't know how long USMB has been up and running. Sorry. I hope you hang in and have some fun.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 22, 2018)

BradVesp said:


> I just read that the first coffee shop here closed in 2010.  How long's this website been around?



The usmessageborad website has been around since 2003.
And the coffee shop has never closed since it was started.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 22, 2018)

BradVesp said:


> I just read that the first coffee shop here closed in 2010.  How long's this website been around?



Welcome to the coffee shop.
New joiners get a free complimentary drink.
Since it's nighttime here you go.


----------



## BradVesp (Jan 22, 2018)

Thanks.
It looks like water with lime juice.  I discovered, about a year ago, that fresh squeezed lemon juice in water is really surprisingly good, and you don't wake up groggy, hungover, or unnecessarily upset.  I tried the same with lime a few times this summer...I don't remember why, we didn't have lemons probably...and it was not bad, but it did not get that green- food coloring I suspect.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 23, 2018)

BradVesp said:


> Thanks.
> It looks like water with lime juice.  I discovered, about a year ago, that fresh squeezed lemon juice in water is really surprisingly good, and you don't wake up groggy, hungover, or unnecessarily upset.  I tried the same with lime a few times this summer...I don't remember why, we didn't have lemons probably...and it was not bad, but it did not get that green- food coloring I suspect.



It was suppose to be a margarita.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 23, 2018)

BradVesp said:


> I just read that the first coffee shop here closed in 2010.  How long's this website been around?



Welcome to USMB and to the Coffee Shop BradVesp.  I don't know how old USMB is but the Coffee Shop is coming up on the end of It's eighth year and we're always glad to make new friends here.  The previous three threads had to close because they were creating a drag on the board but since we went to a different format, that is no longer a problem.

Any way we're happy you stopped in and first timers here receive a complimentary beverage.  Since it is after midnight for most of us, we'll make it a nightcap.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 23, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment,
NosmoKing's cold,

And for our students, job hunters, others in transition._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Esthermoon, Sixfoot, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

If there is hope and possibilities in the coldest time of winter, there is hope and possibilities at all times


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 23, 2018)

Tiptoes in.  Notes everybody is sleeping really late today or still enjoying their after lunch naps.  Tiptoes out.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 23, 2018)

Foxy,
Out of the clear blue sky...






I don't think you ever reported back re: The Robert Redford or Barbra Mandrel desert... Inquiring minds want to know?



Foxfyre said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 23, 2018)

What a day today!  It was in the 50s.  Rainy, but that's okay.  I'll take it!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 23, 2018)

I tried a new shampoo and conditioner.  It's by Kenra.  It is Kenra Platinum Revive.  That stuff is awesome.  I was using Moroccanoil, and I still love Moroccanoil, but this is really good too and it is a bit cheaper too!  My hair is so soft and silky and shiny after using this stuff.  I highly recommend it, ladies!    Just buy it when your men aren't around because they will have a cow when they find out how much you just spent on shampoo!    Lol!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 23, 2018)

This is what it looks like, so the next time you are at the salon, remember . . .


----------



## peach174 (Jan 23, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> I tried a new shampoo and conditioner.  It's by Kenra.  It is Kenra Platinum Revive.  That stuff is awesome.  I was using Moroccanoil, and I still love Moroccanoil, but this is really good too and it is a bit cheaper too!  My hair is so soft and silky and shiny after using this stuff.  I highly recommend it, ladies!    Just buy it when your men aren't around because they will have a cow when they find out how much you just spent on shampoo!    Lol!



 Yes it's very nice.
I used it several times and loved the way it made mine look too.
But on the fourth shampoo &conditioner I broke out and starting itching.
Once again another great product I can't use.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 23, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> This is what it looks like, so the next time you are at the salon, remember . . .



Oh, and if your salon doesn't carry this, your local Ulta Beauty might!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 23, 2018)

peach174 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I tried a new shampoo and conditioner.  It's by Kenra.  It is Kenra Platinum Revive.  That stuff is awesome.  I was using Moroccanoil, and I still love Moroccanoil, but this is really good too and it is a bit cheaper too!  My hair is so soft and silky and shiny after using this stuff.  I highly recommend it, ladies!    Just buy it when your men aren't around because they will have a cow when they find out how much you just spent on shampoo!    Lol!
> ...



Oh, that stinks when you have sensitivities.   

A nice product that you might look into is Biolage Raw.  It is much more natural product with a loss less chemicals in it.  






Paul Mitchell's Tea Tree is good for people who have a sensitive/itchy scalp too.  They make scalp treatments and everything.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 23, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > This is what it looks like, so the next time you are at the salon, remember . . .
> ...



We have them in one of our salons.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 23, 2018)

The Biolage Raw is so natural, that the clay masques actually smell like clay because there are no perfumes or scents added.


----------



## 007 (Jan 23, 2018)

How the hell is everybody?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 23, 2018)

007 said:


> How the hell is everybody?



I'm fine, and you?


----------



## peach174 (Jan 23, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I use tresSemme 
It's great too and I'm not allergic to it.


----------



## 007 (Jan 23, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > How the hell is everybody?
> ...


Hangin' in there, Chris. Life is good.

Ready already for Spring, which seems like it's almost here in Wisconsin. Going to be 50 in a couple days they say.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 23, 2018)

007 said:


> How the hell is everybody?



Doing much better thank you.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 23, 2018)

007 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



It has been around 40-50 here for the past couple of days.  It goes from below 0 to 40-50 degrees!  Go figure!  Oh well, I'm not going to complain about 50 degrees in the middle of winter!    It's rainy but warm.  Better than freezing and snow.


----------



## 007 (Jan 23, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Used my snowblower once, and even then I could have just skipped it.

I'm not complaining. The less salt I have to get on my new truck the better.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 23, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 23, 2018)

007 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Ack!  The salt and sand and grit gets everywhere!  That is what people who don't get snow don't realize.  It isn't all pretty and white and nice.  It is brown, dirty, and disgusting after a couple of days/weeks.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 23, 2018)

Another reason why I live here.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 23, 2018)

I will say one thing.  It is really nice when it is snowing and all quiet and still.  Now that I like.    I just don't like the PITA afterwards.  Lol!


----------



## 007 (Jan 23, 2018)

One of the best parts about winter is it kills all the BUGS.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2018)

Poor IttyBit. Neighbors did not keep her locked up. She showed up here a couple of hours ago, meowing and walking very slowly. How she got in the window, I don't know, but she did. Then she came to rub my leg briefly, went to my bed and meowed softly twice wanting up in it. I can't pick her up...her stitches are in her belly. So I just leaned over so my knee was a step stool. Took her two times but she made it up on the bed with the help of my knee and telling her she could do it.
I closed the window. She chose where she wants to mend. Right here in our room. So here she stays. She has a potty box (no clue how to use it but she will when she really has to go), food, water, warmth. In about a week, I will re open the window.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2018)

peach174 said:


> Another reason why I live here.


I've been looking at your town, Peach. Just surfing for now, for affordable rentals. I think it might be time to get the hell out of calimexia.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 23, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Poor IttyBit. Neighbors did not keep her locked up. She showed up here a couple of hours ago, meowing and walking very slowly. How she got in the window, I don't know, but she did. Then she came to rub my leg briefly, went to my bed and meowed softly twice wanting up in it. I can't pick her up...her stitches are in her belly. So I just leaned over so my knee was a step stool. Took her two times but she made it up on the bed with the help of my knee and telling her she could do it.
> I closed the window. She chose where she wants to mend. Right here in our room. So here she stays. She has a potty box (no clue how to use it but she will when she really has to go), food, water, warmth. In about a week, I will re open the window.



Some people should just not own pets.  Imagine, not being responsible enough to properly care for a CAT!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2018)

Hey Peach...do the skeeters where you live need saddling, or can they be rode bareback?


----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Poor IttyBit. Neighbors did not keep her locked up. She showed up here a couple of hours ago, meowing and walking very slowly. How she got in the window, I don't know, but she did. Then she came to rub my leg briefly, went to my bed and meowed softly twice wanting up in it. I can't pick her up...her stitches are in her belly. So I just leaned over so my knee was a step stool. Took her two times but she made it up on the bed with the help of my knee and telling her she could do it.
> ...


She has us now.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 23, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Poor IttyBit. Neighbors did not keep her locked up. She showed up here a couple of hours ago, meowing and walking very slowly. How she got in the window, I don't know, but she did. Then she came to rub my leg briefly, went to my bed and meowed softly twice wanting up in it. I can't pick her up...her stitches are in her belly. So I just leaned over so my knee was a step stool. Took her two times but she made it up on the bed with the help of my knee and telling her she could do it.
> I closed the window. She chose where she wants to mend. Right here in our room. So here she stays. She has a potty box (no clue how to use it but she will when she really has to go), food, water, warmth. In about a week, I will re open the window.



At least the cat can count on you to take care of it.


----------



## 007 (Jan 23, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Poor IttyBit. Neighbors did not keep her locked up. She showed up here a couple of hours ago, meowing and walking very slowly. How she got in the window, I don't know, but she did. Then she came to rub my leg briefly, went to my bed and meowed softly twice wanting up in it. I can't pick her up...her stitches are in her belly. So I just leaned over so my knee was a step stool. Took her two times but she made it up on the bed with the help of my knee and telling her she could do it.
> I closed the window. She chose where she wants to mend. Right here in our room. So here she stays. She has a potty box (no clue how to use it but she will when she really has to go), food, water, warmth. In about a week, I will re open the window.


After having cats myself, and watching them get old and feeble, reading stuff like that just makes old memories flood to the surface and makes my heart wrench.

I'm so glad you're kind to the kitties, Gracie... bless your heart.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 23, 2018)

Gracie said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Another reason why I live here.
> ...



You should have done it the 1st time. 
But what do I know.


----------



## 007 (Jan 23, 2018)

Gracie said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Another reason why I live here.
> ...


You'll find that the cost of living in Wisconsin is a fraction of what CA is, Gracie, and it's a beautiful state. No wild fires, no smoke, no earth quakes, no hurricans... just pretty green anywhere there isn't a road or a building.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2018)

peach174 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


I know, I know. But, I was told "anytime now" for back home. Alas, they lied. I have to wait another 2 friggin' years.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2018)

Arizona is closer than Wisconsin, 007! That's mighty long ways for two old fogies to start all over again.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 23, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Hey Peach...do the skeeters where you live need saddling, or can they be rode bareback?



What skeeters?
We don't have any.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 23, 2018)

007 said:


> One of the best parts about winter is it kills all the BUGS.


Kills the bugs and cuts down on what I call the Bumpkin Factor.  Nothing is more irritating to me than a loud exhaust system.  Motorcycles, pick up trucks and automobiles where the mouth breather of an owner decides that lacking a degree from n automotive engineering is no hidden evidence where the practicality of a muffler is concerned.  Reading or writing or watching a movie can be disrupted by one of these idiots rumbling up the steep street outside.  Come a few inches of snow and they decide to drive one more block south where the street is not only less steep but in far better shape.

Springtime and the bumpkins seem to want to tell the world how inconsiderate they are by pulling the hill in front of the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate.


----------



## 007 (Jan 23, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Arizona is closer than Wisconsin, 007! That's mighty long ways for two old fogies to start all over again.


Yeah but AZ is a lot more expensive than WI too. 

I'd venture a guess that if you got yourself up here, you'd never regret it.

I've lived in from coast to coast but where am I at? Wisconsin.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 23, 2018)

007 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



My grandfather was from Wisconsin, but he ran away from home with his older brother when he was just a boy and never looked back.  They got social security numbers and got jobs in New York.  So, needless to say, I've never been to Wisconsin and don't know if I have living relatives there or not.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2018)

peach174 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Peach...do the skeeters where you live need saddling, or can they be rode bareback?
> ...


No skeeters? YAY!
I'll keep browsing. See what I can find that looks interesting. I don't want anywhere near my SIL. She is over there on 2nd and Patagonia she said. I looked via google. Um. No.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 23, 2018)

Gracie said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Look back into the places you got in touch with before.
There might be an apartment open.
Explain what happened and he might have one open soon sometime.
We also have good health services here too.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2018)

007 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Arizona is closer than Wisconsin, 007! That's mighty long ways for two old fogies to start all over again.
> ...


Interesting. Wisconsin has lots of towns. Whats your suggestion? And what is the healthcare like for medicare recipients that are dirt poor?


----------



## peach174 (Jan 23, 2018)

Gracie said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



No water, no skeeters


----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2018)

peach174 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


I forgot the guys name. And..he never sent an app. HE is the one with 'splainin' to do, lol. I also don't want shoved in a 3 bedroom, which is what he said he had. I just don't remember the name of the complex.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2018)

peach174 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Scorpions, Rattlers and Cactus OH MY.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 23, 2018)

Gracie said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Google apartments in the city you would like to live in (assuming you know that info).  You can even look at pictures online of apartments/houses.  The tough part is knowing what type of neighborhood it is, but if you don't have kids going to school in that area, that isn't necessarily your first concern.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 24, 2018)

It is REALLY cheap to live in Tennessee.  I was looking at the prices of homes/apartments there.  OMG.  I thought there must have been a typo!  I couldn't believe how cheap they were!    Like a quarter to half of what I pay.


----------



## 007 (Jan 24, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > One of the best parts about winter is it kills all the BUGS.
> ...


I'm a retired Master Harley Davidson Technician. Also have a degree in Electrical Engineering. Also worked for IBM. Also was an Avionics Tech in the Air Force... and I love loud exhaust...  Course it's in my blood. I love that sort of thing, but I fully understand those that don't. It takes a certain kind of person... but I wouldn't call them "mouth breathers." Some are highly educated and intelligent.

There are laws against it though. They appear to be enforced here in Wisconsin. About the only thing I hear loud here is Harleys. How we get away with it I couldn't tell you, could be that Wisconsin is home to Harley Davidson.


----------



## 007 (Jan 24, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> It is REALLY cheap to live in Tennessee.  I was looking at the prices of homes/apartments there.  OMG.  I thought there must have been a typo!  I couldn't believe how cheap they were!    Like a quarter to half of what I pay.


Let's move there. I'll sell out, you sell out and we'll buy a mansion...


----------



## peach174 (Jan 24, 2018)

Gracie said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



San Pedro Terrace.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 24, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


City-Data has all the info I need . If I moved to Arizona, I wanted Sedona but its too expensive. MrGs family is on the rez, but rents there are not that slick either. Flagstaff looks good...but again, too expensive. Peach's town is doable, though, price wise. Then again...who knows what tomorrow will bring? One day at a time. But I do browse alot lately.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 24, 2018)

007 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > It is REALLY cheap to live in Tennessee.  I was looking at the prices of homes/apartments there.  OMG.  I thought there must have been a typo!  I couldn't believe how cheap they were!    Like a quarter to half of what I pay.
> ...


Save a room for me and the mister. Oh, and the cat.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 24, 2018)

Actually..I have a better idea. Lets all move to Costa Rico. Y'all buy the mansion, mister and I will rent two rooms.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 24, 2018)

007 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > It is REALLY cheap to live in Tennessee.  I was looking at the prices of homes/apartments there.  OMG.  I thought there must have been a typo!  I couldn't believe how cheap they were!    Like a quarter to half of what I pay.
> ...



I was actually seriously thinking about it before, but I have family here.  My son is here.  He has a job here, his girlfriend, and his friends and his life here, and he wouldn't want to move to Tennessee.  Also, my grandmother, mother and other relatives I would have to leave behind, and they are all getting old now and kind of need me around.  I have too many responsibilities!  Being an adult is no fun!


----------



## 007 (Jan 24, 2018)

Gracie said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I'd say SW WI where I'm at here in the Wisconsin River Valley. Doesn't get much prettier than here, and WI has this thing called Badger Care for the less fortunate, and the cost of living is cheap. I bought over an acre of land, house and beautiful huge shop for $79,500. This place would be $250,000 in Reno.

BadgerCare Plus

Wisconsin always has had some of the most generous programs for people that need help of any state.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 24, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Actually..I have a better idea. Lets all move to Costa Rico. Y'all buy the mansion, mister and I will rent two rooms.



Let's just go all out and buy an entire island!    We can all have our little huts on our little island.  We will be like Gilligan's Island.


----------



## 007 (Jan 24, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I sit and look at Zillow and dream too, Chris, but I really doubt I'd ever leave Wisconsin. I do like it here and I have a righteous place, just perfect for me. It's fun to dream though... ya never know.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 24, 2018)

To nights evening laugh


----------



## 007 (Jan 24, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Actually..I have a better idea. Lets all move to Costa Rico. Y'all buy the mansion, mister and I will rent two rooms.
> ...


If I sold out lock, stock 'n barrel, I could probably come up with a pretty penny. An island it is... 

Not in hurricane alley though.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 24, 2018)

007 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



That is SUPER cheap!


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 24, 2018)

007 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


I have no doubt that the inconsiderate louts cruising around with an unnecessarily loud exhaust aren't bright enough to use forethought.  Blatting passed the house is a shattering experience that has no nobility.  No nobility at all.  Why should my peace be disturbed to accommodate their immaturity?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 24, 2018)

Have a good night everyone!


----------



## 007 (Jan 24, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Tell me about it... 

I was going to move to Montana by my older when I left Reno, but I was completely AGHAST at the prices for homes. It's almost as bad as California. But I did get in on low home prices. I bet my place is worth well north of $100K now. I've made improvements and the economy has taken off with home prices with it. Still... prices in this area cheap comparatively to nation wide.


----------



## 007 (Jan 24, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


IDK, Nosmo... but it's part of society. Some people like it. 

Do like I did and buy a house on a dead end road, then you never have drive by traffic.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 24, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Actually..I have a better idea. Lets all move to Costa Rico. Y'all buy the mansion, mister and I will rent two rooms.
> ...



Here's one with 5 bungalows already.
Marakorako Island - French Polynesia, South Pacific   - Private Islands for Sale
It's pretty.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 24, 2018)

007 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


I've lived here for 28 years now.  It's a corner lot.  Why should I move to allow those nuts to ruin the peace?  They should be prosecuted for disturbing the peace!  Loud exhausts have no true purpose other than to annoy.


----------



## 007 (Jan 24, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Well if you were a biker like me you'd adhere to the prophecy that "loud pipes, save lives." Nothing more dangerous than someone in a cage that mows down a biker and their excuse is, "I didn't see them." Well, if you can't see me you're damn sure going to HEAR me... now there is no excuse.

But I wasn't serious that you should move. I know a person's home is their castle, their sanctuary, and you shouldn't be expected to move to accommodate someone else's conduct.

I'd maybe talk to your town board, see if there wasn't some slacking in enforcing loud exhaust or something. I do know they enforce it here in WI. I virtually never hear a loud car or truck around here, ever. All BS aside, the only loud things here are motorcycles.

If you were my neighbor and I knew my Harley aggravated you, if going past your house was on my pathway to somewhere that I had to go, I WOULD be as quite as possible.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 24, 2018)

007 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


I wonder why there aren't more accidents involving BMWs or Hondas.  The 'loud pipes save lives' notion should be supported by data.  Insurance companies would know.

But thank you for the consideration by not driving passed homes where peace and tranquility are prized after a tough work week.

But I still say modifying a production wehicle with an unnecessarily loud exhaust is willful rudeness.  

I have two pet peeves; willful rudeness and purposely misspelled words.  Pop spent his life as a pro prior a print shop and highly skilled typographer.  Like nails on a chalkboard, whenever I see a purposely misspelled word I wonder why I bothered to pay attention in school if misspelling could be accepted.


----------



## 007 (Jan 24, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


My Dad was a Master Pressman. We even had a small print shop shortly after Ma and Dad retired. We had two offset presses, one B&W, the other color. I think Paw was more into fishing than growing the little printing business though. I tried to drum up business for it but, his heart just wasn't into it.

Is there stats somewhere that say people that ride quite bikes get in less accidents? I can't find any.

One of my pet peeves is close to misspelling I suppose, it's people that willfully mispronounce words using a T where a D should be, as in anT instead of anD. Or racial dialects, like saying "code" instead of "cold," or "ax" instead of "ask."

Perhaps if you'd ever ridden motorcycle you'd understand what I'm saying about noise. I HAVE had someone merge into my lane while riding, and since they didn't hear me, I kicked their freakin' door. They heard that and I invited them to pull over. That didn't think that was an appealing option for them. When they have their stereo cranked and they're texting or whatever else they can do distract them, the're dangerous to everyone, especially bikers.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 24, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxy,
> Out of the clear blue sky...
> 
> 
> ...



I made the Robert Redford one back then and it got good reviews.  I have a couple of others now that are a little less complicated.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 24, 2018)

peach174 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I tried a new shampoo and conditioner.  It's by Kenra.  It is Kenra Platinum Revive.  That stuff is awesome.  I was using Moroccanoil, and I still love Moroccanoil, but this is really good too and it is a bit cheaper too!  My hair is so soft and silky and shiny after using this stuff.  I highly recommend it, ladies!    Just buy it when your men aren't around because they will have a cow when they find out how much you just spent on shampoo!    Lol!
> ...



That's my problem with a lot of stuff.  I can't use anything Revlon or Max Factor or a lot of the fancier stuff--I am not very allergic but my skin doesn't like that.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 24, 2018)

peach174 said:


> To nights evening laugh


And that is EXACTLY what she thought would happen, too. She is planted smack dab in the middle of my bed. But, she is such a street wise smart kitty. I removed most of my pillows and made her her own bed at the head of the bed. I will take the bottom half since I like my feet to poke out. When I finished (she laid there watching me), I patted her new section and color me surprised, but she got up and moved over to it. She is now in a ball with her head hidden under her arm. I am thrilled. No floor for me tonight after all. And yes..I would have slept on the floor if I had to. But I don't. So it's a moot point. Next week when her stitches disintegrate? Its back to her being in daddys room


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 24, 2018)

Wow, unusually quiet day in the Coffee Shop today, but once the night shift came on things really started jumping.  I always thought how neat it would be for friends to just buy some sort of commune and share the chores.  I've always said it didn't matter where you lived as much as the sense of community that determined how happy you are in a place.  Really  happy to have 007 back with us. 

Just so we don't wind up with something like this:


----------



## Gracie (Jan 24, 2018)

I do like the idea of an island, lol. And yes...I, too, browse zillow, trulia, etc looking for places I know I could never have myself. BUT..if I did win the lottery..I would buy massive amounts of land..then let people live on it with their mobile homes, cars, etc until something more permanent was built. No tent city..but a nice place with maybe tiny houses or cabins or yurts or even barracks. Like a commune, but a nice one. Only the poor will get in. Grow our own food. Raise our own critters like hens and ducks, maybe a small collection of cattle. Like in the old days. And even maybe a boarding house like in the westerns.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 24, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Wow, unusually quiet day in the Coffee Shop today, but once the night shift came on things really started jumping.  I always thought how neat it would be for friends to just buy some sort of commune and share the chores.  I've always said it didn't matter where you lived as much as the sense of community that determined how happy you are in a place.
> 
> Just so we don't wind up with something like this:


I'd take something like that in a heartbeat!


----------



## 007 (Jan 24, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Wow, unusually quiet day in the Coffee Shop today, but once the night shift came on things really started jumping.  I always thought how neat it would be for friends to just buy some sort of commune and share the chores.  I've always said it didn't matter where you lived as much as the sense of community that determined how happy you are in a place.  Really  happy to have 007 back with us.
> 
> Just so we don't wind up with something like this:


Well, my neck was hurting so I decided to pop a couple oxycodone, and that's like pill cocaine to me so I'm up for awhile. Not hurting though so that's the good part.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 24, 2018)

I'm putting Hombre back on the list for a bit.  He's scheduled for cataract surgery on Thursday and it is a bit more complicated for him than the really routine surgery it usually is.

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment,
NosmoKing's cold,
Hombre's cataract surgery.

And for our students, job hunters, others in transition._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Esthermoon, Sixfoot, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

_“Islands are metaphors of the heart, no matter what poet says otherwise."― Jeanette Winterson,_
_




_


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 24, 2018)

007 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Interesting you were a Harley engineer. I never had one. I have heard them described as a very expensive slug. The thought being they are largely stylized an well promoted, but are beaten in performance by the likes of Japanese bikes. I owned several Japanese bikes including a Honda CB 500 and a Honda CB650. I had a motad single pipe silencer on my 500 but although they were very quiet they rusted out every 18 months. So I built my own silencer using aluminium sheeting with copper plates and tubing for the baffles. That was a lot more noisy than the motad, and it constantly rattled to pieces. I had to keep re- riving it back together.
But fortunately I never had an accident. I put that down to my driving skills.
I used to ride the crown of the road, and read the road ahead carefully when approaching junctions.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 24, 2018)

Morning everyone.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 24, 2018)

peach174 said:


> To nights evening laugh



With our cat, it's my computer chair.  She goes through periods where she decides my chair is her bed, and whenever I get up, she sneaks into it to go to sleep.

Unfortunately for her, I spend a good portion of my time in front of my computers, so I usually kick her out pretty quickly.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 24, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Wow, unusually quiet day in the Coffee Shop today, but once the night shift came on things really started jumping.  I always thought how neat it would be for friends to just buy some sort of commune and share the chores.  I've always said it didn't matter where you lived as much as the sense of community that determined how happy you are in a place.  Really  happy to have 007 back with us.
> 
> Just so we don't wind up with something like this:



As long as the plumbing and internet work well, I could live there without issue.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 24, 2018)

Gracie said:


> I do like the idea of an island, lol. And yes...I, too, browse zillow, trulia, etc looking for places I know I could never have myself. BUT..if I did win the lottery..I would buy massive amounts of land..then let people live on it with their mobile homes, cars, etc until something more permanent was built. No tent city..but a nice place with maybe tiny houses or cabins or yurts or even barracks. Like a commune, but a nice one. Only the poor will get in. Grow our own food. Raise our own critters like hens and ducks, maybe a small collection of cattle. Like in the old days. And even maybe a boarding house like in the westerns.



It's a lovely thought.  I always though if I won Publisher's Clearing House or other of those huge windfalls, I would open an orphanage along the lines of Boys' Ranch.  But now as my energy and stamina aren't what they used to be, perhaps something for families or adults that could take care of themselves would be more practical.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 24, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, unusually quiet day in the Coffee Shop today, but once the night shift came on things really started jumping.  I always thought how neat it would be for friends to just buy some sort of commune and share the chores.  I've always said it didn't matter where you lived as much as the sense of community that determined how happy you are in a place.  Really  happy to have 007 back with us.
> ...



I suppose we probably could too so long as we were on the ground.  Don't want stairs at this juncture of our lives.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 24, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I'll take one of the upper levels, I don't have to worry about that for some years yet.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 24, 2018)

007 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I was one of the very few females to take printing in college.  And that was back in the day when copy for the newspaper was done via a linotype machine, i.e. one of these:





. . .but the headlines and odd size copy--also words on flyers, posters, etc.--were set via copy using individual lead letters set by hand.  We held a wooden rack thing in our hand and put the backward letters in upside down.  I turned out to have a strong aptitude for that.  To this day I can read backwards and upside down easily. 

Hombre and I watch "The Amazing Race" on television, and last week one of the challenges for the racers was to hand set a block of type that way.  Most struggled a bit with it, but I was just thinking what a piece of cake that would have been for me.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 24, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


The family shop had two Linotypes.  The clinkity-clankity sound of the machine was fascinating!  When my brother went to work there they started offset printing.  There are now three offset presses and a modern plate maker.  But there are still a dozen or more cabinets with individual type faces.

Redirect Notice

Pop called that rack you placed the letters in a 'stick'.  Not very technical.  Stick after stick of type was assembled on the 'stone' inside a four sided clamp.  The art of typography was how that type was positioned within that clamp.  I remember my uncles raising and lowering individual letters so the impression would appear consistent.  Sometimes they shimmed letters with pieces of onion skin paper.

Once assembled, the page of type would be fitted into a press.  There were five presses at the shop.  One was the Little Giant, a horizontal press where the finished work would pass beneath a gas fired dryer.  It looked like this:

Redirect Notice

Another press was The Heidelberg with a big chrome cylinder powering paper onto type.  This is the Heidelberg:

Redirect Notice 

Another Heidelberg press is the Windmill with a rotating arm taking one piece of paper (usually an envelope) from a rack to the type and then to another rack. It looks like this:

Redirect Notice

But my favorite are the two hand fed Platen presses.  They look like this:

Redirect Notice

You must develop a rhythm when operating these presses.  Otherwise, they'll call you "Lefty" and not in a political sense.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 24, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Yes the proper term was the 'stick' for that hand held thing that we loaded the type into.  And I used some of those presses in that college printing class and also on my first couple of newspaper jobs.  I met Hombre when we were both working at the Plainview Herald (West Texas) and by that time most copy was punched from a qwerty keyboard onto a long tape that was then fed into the linotype machine that set the type.  Very modernized and more efficient in its day, but absolutely primitive compared to today's all computerized technology.

I was a hugely prolific writer on an old manual typewriter in college, and later I thought the IBM Selectric, especially with capability to do corrections as you typed the copy, was the most amazing invention ever.  And now I don't own a typewriter because the computer can do pretty much everything (except fill in the blanks on a printing form--I really miss my typewriter at those times.)


----------



## peach174 (Jan 24, 2018)

Todays giggles


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 24, 2018)

What's the 'over/under' on Christmas lights?  I ask because there are still a few stalwart holdouts burning outdoor Christmas decorations here.  Of course, in this neck of the woods, there are several Orthodox families, Eastern, Greek or Russian, who celebrate Christmas on January 7 rather than December 25th.  When I spent my time in Puerto Rico I found that the gift exchanging portion of Christmas happens on January 12th marking the arrival of the three Oriental kings (what were their names again?  Balthazar, Melchior and was it Phil.)

At Riverview Cemetery the groundskeeper's house starts looking like a Vegas casino decorated with white lights framing each window and not one but at least two trees bedecked with more tiny white lights.  This decor goes up shortly after Thanksgiving.  Pop and I used to bet on when all those lights would go dark after the holidays.  My usual guess was Groundhog Day.  Pop would guess Washington's Birthday.  The smart money was on St. Valentine's Day.

But this year I've seen more decorations up later than ever.  Granted, most of these Christmas decorations are those modern projector systems shining laser guided snowflakes on the siding.  But how long is long enough?  Any opinions?


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 24, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> What's the 'over/under' on Christmas lights?  I ask because there are still a few stalwart holdouts burning outdoor Christmas decorations here.  Of course, in this neck of the woods, there are several Orthodox families, Eastern, Greek or Russian, who celebrate Christmas on January 7 rather than December 25th.  When I spent my time in Puerto Rico I found that the gift exchanging portion of Christmas happens on January 12th marking the arrival of the three Oriental kings (what were their names again?  Balthazar, Melchior and was it Phil.)
> 
> At Riverview Cemetery the groundskeeper's house starts looking like a Vegas casino decorated with white lights framing each window and not one but at least two trees bedecked with more tiny white lights.  This decor goes up shortly after Thanksgiving.  Pop and I used to bet on when all those lights would go dark after the holidays.  My usual guess was Groundhog Day.  Pop would guess Washington's Birthday.  The smart money was on St. Valentine's Day.
> 
> But this year I've seen more decorations up later than ever.  Granted, most of these Christmas decorations are those modern projector systems shining laser guided snowflakes on the siding.  But how long is long enough?  Any opinions?



I haven't the faintest clue.  I know next to nothing about Christmas traditions from outside the US, and I probably don't know quite a lot of Christmas traditions from inside the US.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 24, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> What's the 'over/under' on Christmas lights?  I ask because there are still a few stalwart holdouts burning outdoor Christmas decorations here.  Of course, in this neck of the woods, there are several Orthodox families, Eastern, Greek or Russian, who celebrate Christmas on January 7 rather than December 25th.  When I spent my time in Puerto Rico I found that the gift exchanging portion of Christmas happens on January 12th marking the arrival of the three Oriental kings (what were their names again?  Balthazar, Melchior and was it Phil.)
> 
> At Riverview Cemetery the groundskeeper's house starts looking like a Vegas casino decorated with white lights framing each window and not one but at least two trees bedecked with more tiny white lights.  This decor goes up shortly after Thanksgiving.  Pop and I used to bet on when all those lights would go dark after the holidays.  My usual guess was Groundhog Day.  Pop would guess Washington's Birthday.  The smart money was on St. Valentine's Day.
> 
> But this year I've seen more decorations up later than ever.  Granted, most of these Christmas decorations are those modern projector systems shining laser guided snowflakes on the siding.  But how long is long enough?  Any opinions?



I don't know.  In many of the more orthodox traditions, Christmas Day doesn't end the Christmas season but begins the 12 days of Christmas.  The 12th day is the 'Feast of the Epiphany" or the coming of the wise men and begins the season of Epiphany  ending the day before Ash Wednesday that ushers in the season of Lent on the liturgical calendar.

So maybe your neighbors plan to keep the lights up through Epiphany?  That would mean they will take them down on Valentine's Day.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 24, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > What's the 'over/under' on Christmas lights?  I ask because there are still a few stalwart holdouts burning outdoor Christmas decorations here.  Of course, in this neck of the woods, there are several Orthodox families, Eastern, Greek or Russian, who celebrate Christmas on January 7 rather than December 25th.  When I spent my time in Puerto Rico I found that the gift exchanging portion of Christmas happens on January 12th marking the arrival of the three Oriental kings (what were their names again?  Balthazar, Melchior and was it Phil.)
> ...


For what it's worth, this evening I saw a red lighted heart on a neighbor's front door.  Is St. Valentine's Day a holiday to decorate for now?

I noticed at the convenience store the other day a display of Reese's hearts along side Snickers hearts.  Five weeks ago, they were Reese's snowmen and Snickers Christmas trees.  My guess is by February 15th, they'll be Reese's Easter eggs and Snickers bunnies.  After Labor Day, they'll be Reese's jack-o-lanterns and Snickers ghosts only to be replaced by snowmen and pine trees again.  I think there's a finite amount of chocolate and it gets repurposed seasonally.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 24, 2018)

I heard a little bon mot the other day.  It was about an immigrant who was told that in America the streets are paved with gold.  He came to America only to find that the streets are not paved with gold.  In fact, the streets are not paved, and he was the guy who was going to pave them.

Just a thought when contemplating the plight of today's immigrants.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 24, 2018)

007 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I love the sound of a Harley. LOVE IT!!!!!   I love the ride, too.   Been there.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 25, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment,
NosmoKing's cold,
Hombre's cataract surgery.

And for our students, job hunters, others in transition._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Esthermoon, Sixfoot, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

_Getting past our failures, inadequacies, insecurities, shortcomings, and mistakes have made us who we are as much as our successes and accomplishments.  So never be afraid to try.  The Titanic may have sunk, but mighty ships sail the seas just the same.






_


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 25, 2018)

Today is the day...  Got up at 0400 to take my pre-surgery shower and take care of a few things before I leave to go to the hospital for the out-patient surgery to replace my pacemaker.  I’m sure everything will go well and there will be no problems.  Just in case there might be problems I have given Nellie the beagle and Taco the mut some extra love this morning and have even gone as far as to tell Mrs. BBD where my top secret stash of mad money is hidden.  (It’s stuffed in a sock and carefully hidden in the bookcase behind War and Peace.). I’ll need to find a new hiding place once I return from the hospital.  I’ve said my prayers and double checked to make sure I have clean undies on.  My mother would always tell me to wear clean undies in case you needed to go to the hospital.  I wouldn’t want to disappoint her.   Today I’m sporting my Batman under Roos!  That might be TMI.  Anyway,I’m all set to go and I’ll check back in shortly after I get back home.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 25, 2018)

*BBD





*


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 25, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> Today is the day...  Got up at 0400 to take my pre-surgery shower and take care of a few things before I leave to go to the hospital for the out-patient surgery to replace my pacemaker.  I’m sure everything will go well and there will be no problems.  Just in case there might be problems I have given Nellie the beagle and Taco the mut some extra love this morning and have even gone as far as to tell Mrs. BBD where my top secret stash of mad money is hidden.  (It’s stuffed in a sock and carefully hidden in the bookcase behind War and Peace.). I’ll need to find a new hiding place once I return from the hospital.  I’ve said my prayers and double checked to make sure I have clean undies on.  My mother would always tell me to wear clean undies in case you needed to go to the hospital.  I wouldn’t want to disappoint her.   Today I’m sporting my Batman under Roos!  That might be TMI.  Anyway,I’m all set to go and I’ll check back in shortly after I get back home.



You will probably be gone to the hospital before you see this, but prayers have been going your way today BBD.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 25, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> Today is the day...  Got up at 0400 to take my pre-surgery shower and take care of a few things before I leave to go to the hospital for the out-patient surgery to replace my pacemaker.  I’m sure everything will go well and there will be no problems.  Just in case there might be problems I have given Nellie the beagle and Taco the mut some extra love this morning and have even gone as far as to tell Mrs. BBD where my top secret stash of mad money is hidden.  (It’s stuffed in a sock and carefully hidden in the bookcase behind War and Peace.). I’ll need to find a new hiding place once I return from the hospital.  I’ve said my prayers and double checked to make sure I have clean undies on.  My mother would always tell me to wear clean undies in case you needed to go to the hospital.  I wouldn’t want to disappoint her.   Today I’m sporting my Batman under Roos!  That might be TMI.  Anyway,I’m all set to go and I’ll check back in shortly after I get back home.



Prayers going your way for no issues or complications what-so-ever.


----------



## SixFoot (Jan 25, 2018)

Good morning all you beautiful people you!


----------



## peach174 (Jan 25, 2018)

Good Morning !


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 25, 2018)

SixFoot said:


> Good morning all you beautiful people you!
> 
> View attachment 173385



SixFoot!!!  Happy to see you.  I thought maybe you had left us forever.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 25, 2018)

Back home.  Everything went perfectly.  Thanks for the prayers.  A little sore but otherwise just fine.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 25, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> Today is the day...  Got up at 0400 to take my pre-surgery shower and take care of a few things before I leave to go to the hospital for the out-patient surgery to replace my pacemaker.  I’m sure everything will go well and there will be no problems.  Just in case there might be problems I have given Nellie the beagle and Taco the mut some extra love this morning and have even gone as far as to tell Mrs. BBD where my top secret stash of mad money is hidden.  (It’s stuffed in a sock and carefully hidden in the bookcase behind War and Peace.). I’ll need to find a new hiding place once I return from the hospital.  I’ve said my prayers and double checked to make sure I have clean undies on.  My mother would always tell me to wear clean undies in case you needed to go to the hospital.  I wouldn’t want to disappoint her.   Today I’m sporting my Batman under Roos!  That might be TMI.  Anyway,I’m all set to go and I’ll check back in shortly after I get back home.



Best wishes for a good outcome!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 25, 2018)

Sorry, I'm a little behind.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 25, 2018)

I'm finally taking a coding class, and I'm not happy about it so far.  I'm getting the impression that coders are expected to have a pretty in-depth knowledge of various conditions and their symptoms, different names for conditions, not to mention knowing that certain things are exceptions to the normal rules within the thousands of possible codes.  Coding isn't a high-paying career, nor does it require a great deal of education, so logic tells me I must be wrong....but early on in the class, that's definitely the impression it's giving me.

The way it works, you have an index in the code book that you use to look up a condition.  That sends you to tables which make up the bulk of the book, where you confirm the condition is the correct one and refine it if you can.  Sometimes, however, I have no idea what to look up to get to the code in the tables.  There are instances where the textbook tells me I will use a certain code in a particular situation, but is that something I'm just supposed to remember?  That seems like a terrible idea to me.  

I'm having a hard time sticking with the work because it is frustrating the hell out of me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 26, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Sorry, I'm a little behind.



No problem Chris.  We all have to accept the fact that sometimes real life will keep us off the message boards and/or out of the Coffee Shop.  And it's okay.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 26, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> I'm finally taking a coding class, and I'm not happy about it so far.  I'm getting the impression that coders are expected to have a pretty in-depth knowledge of various conditions and their symptoms, different names for conditions, not to mention knowing that certain things are exceptions to the normal rules within the thousands of possible codes.  Coding isn't a high-paying career, nor does it require a great deal of education, so logic tells me I must be wrong....but early on in the class, that's definitely the impression it's giving me.
> 
> The way it works, you have an index in the code book that you use to look up a condition.  That sends you to tables which make up the bulk of the book, where you confirm the condition is the correct one and refine it if you can.  Sometimes, however, I have no idea what to look up to get to the code in the tables.  There are instances where the textbook tells me I will use a certain code in a particular situation, but is that something I'm just supposed to remember?  That seems like a terrible idea to me.
> 
> I'm having a hard time sticking with the work because it is frustrating the hell out of me.



Been there and done that Montro and that was many years ago so I'm sure it's much more involved and a mess than it used to be.  But hang in there.  You've gotten through other frustrating stuff and this won't beat you either.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 26, 2018)

We got through the surgery part and tomorrow morning the bandage comes off the eye so we'll know whether it was successful or not.  Hombre is doing just fine except her couldn't get his CPAP over the eye bandage tonight so is doing without.  But he can sleep tomorrow so I'm not too worried about it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 26, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment,
NosmoKing's cold,
Hombre's cataract surgery.

And for our students, job hunters, others in transition._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Esthermoon, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 26, 2018)

And before I go to bed I am chagrined that I didn't check birthdays this week and we missed Sherry 's.  So a belated but most. . .






And Sherry shares her birthday week with another member of the Coffee Shop family who doesn't post but we all know very well who she is:

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAISY!!!*
*



*​


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 26, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> I'm finally taking a coding class, and I'm not happy about it so far.  I'm getting the impression that coders are expected to have a pretty in-depth knowledge of various conditions and their symptoms, different names for conditions, not to mention knowing that certain things are exceptions to the normal rules within the thousands of possible codes.  Coding isn't a high-paying career, nor does it require a great deal of education, so logic tells me I must be wrong....but early on in the class, that's definitely the impression it's giving me.
> 
> The way it works, you have an index in the code book that you use to look up a condition.  That sends you to tables which make up the bulk of the book, where you confirm the condition is the correct one and refine it if you can.  Sometimes, however, I have no idea what to look up to get to the code in the tables.  There are instances where the textbook tells me I will use a certain code in a particular situation, but is that something I'm just supposed to remember?  That seems like a terrible idea to me.
> 
> I'm having a hard time sticking with the work because it is frustrating the hell out of me.



Do you mean programming? I suppose it's a mind-breaking thing to use for programming the same language, as you use for communication


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 26, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I'm finally taking a coding class, and I'm not happy about it so far.  I'm getting the impression that coders are expected to have a pretty in-depth knowledge of various conditions and their symptoms, different names for conditions, not to mention knowing that certain things are exceptions to the normal rules within the thousands of possible codes.  Coding isn't a high-paying career, nor does it require a great deal of education, so logic tells me I must be wrong....but early on in the class, that's definitely the impression it's giving me.
> ...


Medical coding; taking everything the Dr, hospital, staff, etcetera did with each patient and convert it to a universal numeric code for billing purposes.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 26, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> I'm finally taking a coding class, and I'm not happy about it so far.  I'm getting the impression that coders are expected to have a pretty in-depth knowledge of various conditions and their symptoms, different names for conditions, not to mention knowing that certain things are exceptions to the normal rules within the thousands of possible codes.  Coding isn't a high-paying career, nor does it require a great deal of education, so logic tells me I must be wrong....but early on in the class, that's definitely the impression it's giving me.
> 
> The way it works, you have an index in the code book that you use to look up a condition.  That sends you to tables which make up the bulk of the book, where you confirm the condition is the correct one and refine it if you can.  Sometimes, however, I have no idea what to look up to get to the code in the tables.  There are instances where the textbook tells me I will use a certain code in a particular situation, but is that something I'm just supposed to remember?  That seems like a terrible idea to me.
> 
> I'm having a hard time sticking with the work because it is frustrating the hell out of me.


Medical coding is a world all to itself, it might be easier to learn Binary.........


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 26, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



oh!  Sorry for some misunderstanding...


----------



## peach174 (Jan 26, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


 

It's. OK  
I thought the same, that it was computer coding like binary.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 26, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


It's easy to confuse the two because of the word 'coding'.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 26, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Yes, and having had to do some of that, and my training was all on the job, it can be frustrating and a bit intimidating.  And again, it has all changed now with all the new procedures and medications that didn't exist when I was working in hospitals, and it is more complicated since it is all done by computer--we were still doing it by hand when I did it--but it does get easier with practice.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 26, 2018)

An REM song......


Don't Go Back To Rockville


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 26, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Yes.  I worked in the medical and/or insurance professions for so long, it is those kinds of codes I think of immediately when the word 'code' comes up.  Military personnel would most likely first think of encryption or security systems.  And computer geeks think of binary and such.


----------



## SeaGal (Jan 26, 2018)

Comrade Johnson said:


> Yes, sure, what did you expect from a Russian spy on an American forum?





Sbiker said:


> Ha-ha, it's a difference between generations too  I'm not a spy, I'm an troll from Putin's School of Trolls somewhere near St.Petersburg (I know only Pulkovo, Kupchino and Murino , but Troll school is somewhere else ))



_What!?!_  Spies and trolls?  How disappointing...I was hoping we were keeping company with those Mysterious Masters of the Cyber-Universe - the Russian hacker!


----------



## SeaGal (Jan 26, 2018)

We have a new baby boy...





and an older 'baby' who thinks some things should be shared...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 26, 2018)

SeaGal said:


> We have a new baby boy...
> 
> View attachment 173577
> 
> ...



And see, you continue to change my world view.  We have cousins near the Texas gulf coast (Houston area) who run a cattle ranch.  In fact, when you think of anywhere in Texas, you think bluebonnets, oil, cattle ranches, and refineries.  But just as I had never mentally mixed Florida gators with black bears, I had never thought about cattle ranches/operations in Florida. 

But live and learn.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 26, 2018)

We are back from the post op visit for Hombre's eye, the bandage is off and the procedure is declared successful except that he'll have a bit of blur in the affected eye for two or three days--doc says this is normal even I didn't have that myself.    He'll need special eyedrops for the next week but otherwise is back to normal.  Thanks for the support everybody.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 26, 2018)

Today's challenge:


----------



## SeaGal (Jan 26, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> We are back from the post op visit for Hombre's eye, the bandage is off and the procedure is declared successful except that he'll have a bit of blur in the affected eye for two or three days--doc says this is normal even I didn't have that myself.    He'll need special eyedrops for the next week but otherwise is back to normal.  Thanks for the support everybody.



Glad to hear that it went well. 

Mr sg had cataract surgery yesterday, it too went well.  Things are still a little blurry but he was amazed how much brighter colors are.  They'll do the second eye in a week or two.  Right now he's having a little trouble wearing his glasses because the surgery corrected the vision in _one_ eye - so he can see good in one eye without glasses, or good in the other eye with glasses.  Interesting.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 26, 2018)

SeaGal said:


> We have a new baby boy...
> 
> View attachment 173577
> 
> ...



Thanks SeaGal... I have a special attachment to Black Angus cattle and Suffolk sheep...


----------



## SeaGal (Jan 26, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> And see, you continue to change my world view.  We have cousins near the Texas gulf coast (Houston area) who run a cattle ranch.  In fact, when you think of anywhere in Texas, you think bluebonnets, oil, cattle ranches, and refineries.  But just as I had never mentally mixed Florida gators with black bears, I had never thought about cattle ranches/operations in Florida.
> 
> But live and learn.



The History of Florida Cattle Ranching - Tampa Magazines

Ours is just a small herd.  Since we 'retired' from the horse business our pasture has been empty and the fences need constant repair so we let a friend use the fields for his cattle in exchange for maintaining fence.  My great grandfather who was born in Florida in the early 40's, 1840's that is, raised cattle and hay.  

Generations ago it was common to let cattle 'free-range' - they also helped clear the land, but were pretty 
'scruffy' by todays standards.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 26, 2018)

SeaGal said:


> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, sure, what did you expect from a Russian spy on an American forum?
> ...



To work as hacker I need to be at least a lieutenant of FSB/KGB and so on! TO become it I must read every day army regulation and train to use Mysterious Cyber-Hacker tools! 

But now I'm training in Borderlands  An excellent game!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 26, 2018)

SeaGal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > We are back from the post op visit for Hombre's eye, the bandage is off and the procedure is declared successful except that he'll have a bit of blur in the affected eye for two or three days--doc says this is normal even I didn't have that myself.    He'll need special eyedrops for the next week but otherwise is back to normal.  Thanks for the support everybody.
> ...



You should have told us and I would have added him to the vigil list with Hombre.

But he would agree with Mr. sg.  He just went out to get the mail and said the difference is amazing.  With the eye that had the surgery, the colors are sharp, whites are white, and blacks are black.  With the unaffected eye--he has surgery on that next month--he says it is like looking through a tobacco stain--he can't see whites as white at all and that before the surgery was his better eye.  Because it deteriorated so slowly, he had no idea how bad his vision had become. 

But cataract surgery is truly a miracle surgery.


----------



## SeaGal (Jan 26, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> SeaGal said:
> 
> 
> > We have a new baby boy...
> ...


 
You're very welcome - it's pretty neat to have new babies around.  Angus are a favorite of mine too.  Don't know anything about Suffolk sheep. 

I think this mama might have a little Brahman in her - a popular cross in Florida.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 26, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> SeaGal said:
> 
> 
> > We have a new baby boy...
> ...



I gave you an agree on the post, not because we have any special affinity for black angus cattle--we grew up with herefords--but because the Black Angus Restaurant is our favorite steak place here.    It isn't necessarily the best steak in town, but it is very good and affordable, we can almost always get a nice booth or table, and it is blessedly quiet and pleasant compared to most restaurants these days.


----------



## SeaGal (Jan 26, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> SeaGal said:
> 
> 
> > Comrade Johnson said:
> ...



Well...Russian spy, troll, hacker, KGB lieutenant or Borderland warrior in training - it is a pleasure to have you here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 26, 2018)

SeaGal said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > SeaGal said:
> ...



I would agree with the Brahma cross.  That big flap on her chest is very Brahma and not at all Black Angus.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 26, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> SeaGal said:
> 
> 
> > Comrade Johnson said:
> ...



I played the first 2 Borderlands games through twice each.  I haven't played the Pre-Sequel yet; I usually buy my games when they are ridiculously cheap.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 26, 2018)

WelfareQueen said:


> An REM song......
> 
> 
> Don't Go Back To Rockville



That one's a keeper.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 27, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment,
NosmoKing's cold,
Hombre's and Mr. Seagal's cataract surgery recuperation

And for our students, job hunters, others in transition._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Esthermoon, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

_Maybe we should all be like the weather that pays absolutely no attention to criticism.





_


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 27, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > SeaGal said:
> ...



Mothrakk - it was very big surprise for me!  But I've done it!


----------



## peach174 (Jan 27, 2018)

Morning !


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 27, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> SeaGal said:
> 
> 
> > We have a new baby boy...
> ...


TMI?


----------



## ricechickie (Jan 27, 2018)

Good morning all!


----------



## SeaGal (Jan 27, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> TMI?



Yeh. 

Funny thing is, I was so focused on getting the baby's pic that it wasn't until I downloaded it that I noticed what the heifer was up to.  She is the 20 mo old full sister of the calf...so it's her mama too.


----------



## Sherry (Jan 27, 2018)

Thank you, Foxy and Drifter, for the birthday wishes. 2018 has already been an interesting year. My daughter's WBC count never went back to normal after her miscarriage last summer, and she was finally referred for further testing. The oncologist suspected a rare form of blood cancer. She switched over to my mom's oncologist, and after further tests, it looks less likely but will continue to be monitored. In the meantime, a pregnancy test was positive. I am cautiously optimistic, and am naturally a positive thinker. WQ and I very much want to be grandparents, but right now I'm mostly focused on MY baby being healthy. Please add her to the vigil list.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 27, 2018)

Sherry said:


> Thank you, Foxy and Drifter, for the birthday wishes. 2018 has already been an interesting year. My daughter's WBC count never went back to normal after her miscarriage last summer, and she was finally referred for further testing. The oncologist suspected a rare form of blood cancer. She switched over to my mom's oncologist, and after further tests, it looks less likely but will continue to be monitored. In the meantime, a pregnancy test was positive. I am cautiously optimistic, and am naturally a positive thinker. WQ and I very much want to be grandparents, but right now I'm mostly focused on MY baby being healthy. Please add her to the vigil list.



Prayers for your daughter.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 27, 2018)

Sherry said:


> Thank you, Foxy and Drifter, for the birthday wishes. 2018 has already been an interesting year. My daughter's WBC count never went back to normal after her miscarriage last summer, and she was finally referred for further testing. The oncologist suspected a rare form of blood cancer. She switched over to my mom's oncologist, and after further tests, it looks less likely but will continue to be monitored. In the meantime, a pregnancy test was positive. I am cautiously optimistic, and am naturally a positive thinker. WQ and I very much want to be grandparents, but right now I'm mostly focused on MY baby being healthy. Please add her to the vigil list.




She will be added to the list with our prayers.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 27, 2018)

Sherry said:


> Thank you, Foxy and Drifter, for the birthday wishes. 2018 has already been an interesting year. My daughter's WBC count never went back to normal after her miscarriage last summer, and she was finally referred for further testing. The oncologist suspected a rare form of blood cancer. She switched over to my mom's oncologist, and after further tests, it looks less likely but will continue to be monitored. In the meantime, a pregnancy test was positive. I am cautiously optimistic, and am naturally a positive thinker. WQ and I very much want to be grandparents, but right now I'm mostly focused on MY baby being healthy. Please add her to the vigil list.



Good vibes for your daughter's health, both the blood issue and the pregnancy.

And it's late, but:


----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2018)

I am going thru withdrawals. Like a good friend moved away and I will never seem them again. Finished Longmire on Netflix...and now that it is over....I feel...bereft. 

I need to find another multi season show to start so I don't feel so lonely, lol.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 28, 2018)

Gracie said:


> I am going thru withdrawals. Like a good friend moved away and I will never seem them again. Finished Longmire on Netflix...and now that it is over....I feel...bereft.
> 
> I need to find another multi season show to start so I don't feel so lonely, lol.



We sure are enjoying L.A. Law


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 28, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment,
NosmoKing's cold,
Hombre's and Mr. Seagal's cataract surgery recuperation
Sherry's daughter for wellness

And for our students, job hunters, others in transition._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Esthermoon, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 28, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> _And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_
> 
> ...


I'm happy to report that my cold has run its course!  Once the cough became 'productive' rather than obnoxious it was only a matter of time.  Thanks for the support!  Alka Seltzer severe cough and cold with mucus treatment snuffed it out.


----------



## SeaGal (Jan 28, 2018)

Sherry said:


> Thank you, Foxy and Drifter, for the birthday wishes. 2018 has already been an interesting year. My daughter's WBC count never went back to normal after her miscarriage last summer, and she was finally referred for further testing. The oncologist suspected a rare form of blood cancer. She switched over to my mom's oncologist, and after further tests, it looks less likely but will continue to be monitored. In the meantime, a pregnancy test was positive. I am cautiously optimistic, and am naturally a positive thinker. WQ and I very much want to be grandparents, but right now I'm mostly focused on MY baby being healthy. Please add her to the vigil list.



Many prayers for a healthy and happy outcome for your baby _and_ hers.


----------



## SeaGal (Jan 28, 2018)

Gracie said:


> I am going thru withdrawals. Like a good friend moved away and I will never seem them again. Finished Longmire on Netflix...and now that it is over....I feel...bereft.
> 
> I need to find another multi season show to start so I don't feel so lonely, lol.



I enjoy Blue Bloods with Tom Selleck and Donnie Wahlberg.  Criminal Minds and Black List are favorites also - but they are intense.  Stranger Things was interesting but it's only 2 seasons.

Haven't watched Longmire - so I can't compare it to the series I have watched.  Lost was relatively entertaining until the later episodes became too disjointed - not that the whole premise isn't a little disjointed anyway.


----------



## ricechickie (Jan 28, 2018)

Another good morning to everyone. I am sleeping better and more comfortably every night.  I am able to move around tolerably well.
All in all, I am getting closer to “normal” feeling. When I think that it’s been 3 weeks, that seems slow.  But it was a big surgery.  So I try to remain thankful for the progress.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 28, 2018)

ricechickie said:


> Another good morning to everyone. I am sleeping better and more comfortably every night.  I am able to move around tolerably well.
> All in all, I am getting closer to “normal” feeling. When I think that it’s been 3 weeks, that seems slow.  But it was a big surgery.  So I try to remain thankful for the progress.



My big surgery was a little over two years ago and it took that two years to fully get back to normal.  So just take it easy our friend, and give your body the chance to do its work to heal you.  If I had taken that advice myself, it might not have taken the full two years.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 28, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...



Most happy to take you off the list our friend.  Considering what many are going through, a cold might seem not worth the prayer power or expenditure of positivity.  Unless we are the ones suffering a really bad cold.   And with the terrible flu going around the country right now. a little extra reinforcement sure can't hurt.

Anyway, prayer power and/or positive vibes are 100% renewable resources.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## ricechickie (Jan 28, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > Another good morning to everyone. I am sleeping better and more comfortably every night.  I am able to move around tolerably well.
> ...



I’m trying.  This is where I miss my husband a lot. We were each other’s caretakers. We didn’t feel bad asking each other for help with things. Now I am relying on kids and friends, and everyone is fairly willing, but there are certain things that are too private to ask for help with.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 28, 2018)

ricechickie said:


> I’m trying.  This is where I miss my husband a lot. We were each other’s caretakers. We didn’t feel bad asking each other for help with things. Now I am relying on kids and friends, and everyone is fairly willing, but there are certain things that are too private to ask for help with.



I can hold the sheet music up by the shower door without peeking.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 28, 2018)

ricechickie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...



 It's a long process and you never really get over it, it just changes over time.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 28, 2018)

I woke up in the wee morning hours, stayed up and then fell asleep a couple hours later. Today's the last day of the film festival. I hope everyone is having a good Sunday.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 28, 2018)

ricechickie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...



I understand but there are services, sometimes free services to provide help with a lot of stuff.  Don't do anything that you instinctively know isn't a good idea (i.e. that Mama Fox would disapprove of  )or that doesn't absolutely have to be done.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 28, 2018)

drifter said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Probably true, but it can and does get to the point that it is no longer an issue or problem for you.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 28, 2018)

People just don't appreciate how damn helpful I am around here.  

I can wash delicates without blabbing too....

Also will not mention Pookie ricechickie.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 28, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...



This month is 5 years since my dad was found dead in a motel in las vegas and in  June it will be 5 years since my sister committed suicide. I am much better than I was 5 years ago. But if I think about it too long I get real upset all over again.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 28, 2018)

drifter said:


> This month is 5 years since my dad was found dead in a motel in las vegas and in  June it will be 5 years since my sister committed suicide. I am much better than I was 5 years ago. But if I think about it too long I get real upset all over again.


----------



## ricechickie (Jan 28, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> People just don't appreciate how damn helpful I am around here.
> 
> I can wash delicates without blabbing too....
> 
> Also will not mention Pookie ricechickie.



You just did!


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 28, 2018)

ricechickie said:


> You just did!





Well, was it helpful to admit you had him?


----------



## boedicca (Jan 28, 2018)

I'm so happy. mr. boe agreed that I get to have the leftover scone.


----------



## ricechickie (Jan 28, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > You just did!
> ...





(yeah)


----------



## BradVesp (Jan 28, 2018)

Is it New Years Day today somewhere in the world?
I just read an article about a Japanese rice pounding ritual on New Years Day.  
I know there are many cultures and New Years Day is different in many places in this big world.


----------



## SeaGal (Jan 28, 2018)

drifter said:


> This month is 5 years since my dad was found dead in a motel in las vegas and in  June it will be 5 years since my sister committed suicide. I am much better than I was 5 years ago. But if I think about it too long I get real upset all over again.



Sadly there are some scars that just never quite fully heal.  We can hope that as time passes the pain is less frequent, and less intense.  It's ok to be sad and to mourn - it's also healing to then try to embrace happy memories.

I've not shared this on here - but my father died by his own hand a year ago this month.  It is always hard to lose a loved one to accident or illness - yet to have a loved one take their own life is a special kind of agony for those left behind.  None of us have yet gotten past the unanswerable 'why'...but the sharpness of the agony, and the bitterness of the anger, have mellowed some.

You are not alone...


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 28, 2018)

SeaGal said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > This month is 5 years since my dad was found dead in a motel in las vegas and in  June it will be 5 years since my sister committed suicide. I am much better than I was 5 years ago. But if I think about it too long I get real upset all over again.
> ...



Thank you.  Suicide is so hard. It hurts a lot for those left behind. My sister I believe has sent out signs she is ok by the symbol of a heart. Spilled water forming a heart shape a bruise on me forming a heart shape and one of my dogs I got after her passing has a heart shape on his leg.

Here's one from her


----------



## SeaGal (Jan 28, 2018)

Thank you for sharing that, drifter.

I do believe in the power of signs meant to bring comfort or ease heartache...especially those that just appear unexpectedly. I don't know the how or the why, but there have been too many in my life to be mere coincidence.

One dreary day, late last summer, all alone at our little house on the coast...feeling very sad and troubled,  I decided to mow the backyard to just get out and breathe some fresh air.   I  believe in the power of prayer - and prayed as I pushed the mower.  Not for anything specific, just for peace of mind.

When the mowing was done, I opened the door to the shed, turned back to the mower to put it away and saw this stuck on the handle...





I don't know how it got there, or why...by coincidence or design...but seeing that flower stuck in an unlikely place brightened a dark day, and eased my troubled mind.

I am happy that your sister is letting you know she is ok.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 28, 2018)

SeaGal said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > This month is 5 years since my dad was found dead in a motel in las vegas and in  June it will be 5 years since my sister committed suicide. I am much better than I was 5 years ago. But if I think about it too long I get real upset all over again.
> ...



That's a tough one Drifter and SeaGal and no, none of us who have had to deal with it are alone.  We can tear ourselves apart asking why and maybe even feel guilty that we failed to read the signs and stop it, but ultimately there is no answer for the why and it is nobody's fault.  We have sat beside best friends who have lost sons to suicide, my niece's ex-husband and father of her children ended his own life at a young age, a nephew who committed suicide by drinking himself to death fully knowing what he was doing.  And there have been others.  But the loved ones are free of whatever demons drove them and the best we can do for their legacy is love them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 28, 2018)

boedicca said:


> I'm so happy. mr. boe agreed that I get to have the leftover scone.



Aw that's sweet.   Did you make the scones?  (In awe of anybody who bakes their own scones these days.  In fact you may be the only person I know who eats scones?  (Pondering that.)


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 28, 2018)

BradVesp said:


> Is it New Years Day today somewhere in the world?
> I just read an article about a Japanese rice pounding ritual on New Years Day.
> I know there are many cultures and New Years Day is different in many places in this big world.



Alas I know of no special holidays anywhere in the world on January 28 BradVesp.  But happy you decided to come back.  

About the most exciting thing that happened on a January 28 was probably in 1922 when the NFL franchise in Decatur IL moved to Chicago and took the name of the Chicago Bears.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 28, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> BradVesp said:
> 
> 
> > Is it New Years Day today somewhere in the world?
> ...



Diet of Worms 1521 Luther goes on trial.

1547 Edward VI becomes King of England at age 9.

1724 Russian Academy of Sciences started by Peter the Great

1813 Pride and Prejudice published.

1887 In a snowstorm at Fort Keogh, Montana, the world's largest snowflakes are reported, being 15 inches (38 cm) wide and 8 inches (20 cm) thick.

Also the Eiffel Tower construction was started.

1917  Street cars are in San Francisco 

1951  Nuclear test in Nevada

1956 Elvis appears on TV for the first time.

1958 Lego bricks are patented.

1985 "We Are the World" recorded.

1986  The space shuttle explodes


----------



## ding (Jan 28, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> 1986 The space shuttle explodes


I came home for lunch to watch that launch.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 28, 2018)

ding said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > 1986 The space shuttle explodes
> ...



I was substitute teaching a group of students who had watched it blow up.  Tough day.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 28, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I think I was in school while in elementary school.  I was 11 at the time, and I have a vague recollection of finding out about it while in class.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 28, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


I was living in Sarasota Florida and working at an engineering firm.  I was Resident Inspector at an infrastructure project and could see the contrails in the Southeastern sky.

The Apollo 1 disaster happened on January 27.  Challenger blew up on January 28.  What is it about this time of year?

The family bundled into my brother's Honda CRV and drove the twenty minutes down to DeeJay's Restaurant in Weirton, West Virginia this afternoon.  DeeJay's is famous for succulent baby back ribs and numbers among my favorite restaurants.  Mom, my sister-in-law, my brother and I had a great meal and then went back to the Big House for pie.  We were out to celebrate my last day as a sixty year old human.  Tomorrow I turn sixty-one.

I got some nice birthday cards and one of those car jumper battery packs. They are amazing and should be in everyone's car right along side the spare tire.  About the size of a half carton of smokes, these little powerhouses are capable of jump starting your car even with a dead battery.  They can also charge a cellular phone or tablet, they have a super bright flashlight built right in and mine even has a compass!

Daisy the Mutt turned nine last Monday.  If one human year equals seven dog years, Daisy just turned 63.  Tomorrow I turn 61.  Why then does she still run around the park like a puppy and I shuffle around as if I were a pall bearer?


----------



## Spare_change (Jan 28, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Actually, there is some credence to your comment about "... that time of year ...".

Both "accidents", as you say, occurred in January. Apollo 1 was caused by an electrical spark in the main cabin. Apollo 7, on the other hand, was blamed on an O-ring. However, both accidents have a common thread - temperature. Both "launches" were almost cancelled because of cold weather. It is hypothesized - because no one knows for sure - that the Apollo 1 spark happened because of condensation, and the O-ring failure was because of cold shrinkage. Both accidents resulted in increasing the base temperature required for launch. I've participated in 14 launches in the past 30 years, and sometimes s**t just happens - and sometimes, there is a reason for it.

Can it be proven? No. But, it's a lot better theory than gremlins (or a Russian trawler sitting offshore with a fantamasical laser ray gun - a popular excuse in the 80s)


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 29, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
Hombre's and Mr. Seagal's cataract surgery recuperation

And for our students, job hunters, others in transition._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Esthermoon, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

_Do not worry if you do not understand everything because some things are not for us to understand but are for us to just accept.--anonymous



_


----------



## Gracie (Jan 29, 2018)

Jellyfish. So elegant how they swim around. So dangerous too (some of them) but still so beautiful to look at.
Therefore..i think the new half moon table I bought today wants to have jellyfish painted on it.

So far..only the koi table has sold. The folk art blackbird chest of drawers and the leaf table have not. But...I am in no hurry and they are in a mall space where lots of comments are left..just no sale. Which is ok. I do it for the money, yes, but mostly I do it to just have something to do. I stay mostly in my room now. Having something to paint soothes me. MrG and I are just falling deeper into reclusive behavior. He never leaves his room now at all except to go to the market now and then. I was hitting thrift shops, but now I have begun to follow his behavior. We have IttyBit keeping us company, though. And we have TV and Netflix...and I have my paint projects. Why go out? For what?

I still grieve for karma. And my old life. I want it back. Alas...can't go back to what was. Meanwhile...we sit. And wait. For...whatever.

Sorry. Don't know why I typed this. Maybe I just needed to unstuff my brain. Going back to netflix now.


----------



## ricechickie (Jan 29, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Happy Birthday!


----------



## SeaGal (Jan 29, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Tomorrow I turn sixty-one.



Happy Birthday!...nobody sang it any better...


----------



## peach174 (Jan 29, 2018)

Happy Birthday !


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...



We were watching it on TV when it happened in class.  I remember that our teacher was really into it because they were sending a teacher into space.  We were all too young to really know what was happening when it exploded.  IIRC, I think our teacher just walked over and shut the TV off after it happened.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Happy birthday wishes to you and belated Happy birthday to sweet little Daisy!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 29, 2018)

Today we recognize our Coffee Shop philosopher:

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY Nosmo King *


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 29, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...



I was in Vegas in 86. Punking out and smoking weed.LOL


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 29, 2018)

Happy birthday!  Have a cup on us.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 29, 2018)

Happy Birthday, Nosmo!


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 29, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Today we recognize our Coffee Shop philosopher:
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY Nosmo King *


Thank you Foxy!

Philosopher?!?  That's too exhaltant.  I'll take Gasbag or Bullshitter.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 29, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



We were working and on the road that morning.  Hombre had an appointment and I had a few minutes before my first appointment so was watching the launch on TV in our motel room in Hobbs NM.  When it became apparent that something may have gone terribly wrong and the contrails of the departing spacecraft didn't look right at all, I didn't want to believe it and kept waiting for word that all was well.  It never came.

It was one of those tragic events if you were old enough to really understand--like when Kennedy was shot or 9/11 happened--that most of us remember where we were and who we were with when we first heard that it happened.  And like with the other events, for most of us, business went on pretty much as usual but a kind of sense of national mourning was felt by all.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 29, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Today we recognize our Coffee Shop philosopher:
> ...



LOL.  Maybe we all have a bit of that in us too Nosmo, but those adjectives don't ever come to mind when I read your posts.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 29, 2018)

The January Thaw is over and today we are getting what the weather guessers call a "wintry mix".  I knew it would snow today as it has on this date for 57 of the last sixty-one years.  I had several birthday parties blizzarded out when I was a wee shaver.  I always wanted a birthday picnic, but the tail end of January is not the time, in this place, to spread a blanket on the lawn and dine al fresco.

I did some calculations and found that when you're roughly 27 and a half you have lived 10,000 days.  But when my 10,000th day came I was living in Sarasota, Florida and I could conceivably have my long awaited birthday picnic at last.

What one of my ex sister-in-laws called "Cake Days" have come to an end for my family.  Mom and Pop's wedding anniversary is January 20, my birthday is today and Mom's birthday comes on February 13.  A string of diabetic comas plagued the family in the dead of winter.  But these days Mom gets a bouquet of flowers from me to mark her anniversary, I got a sugar free blackberry pie for my birthday and Mom will still get her cake.  This year it will be festooned with 84 candles, or a candle in the shape of an 8 and one shaped like a 4.

Mom and Pop married on the same day (a Tuesday) Ike was sworn in for his first term.  A cold, sleet drenched Tuesday afternoon.  The church they were married in has a long granite stairway leading from the sanctuary to College Street to the west.  Mom left the sanctuary and out the front door to be pelted with rice as a beaming new bride.  Her vail quickly filled with freezing rain as none of the guests wanted to brave the weather.  Instead, they were in the church basement eating the traditional Presbyterian weddng feast of boiled ham on white rolls, coffee and wedding cake.

The happy couple drove to Cleveland for their honeymoon.  Now, take inventory here.  They married on a Tuesday afternoon and honeymooned in Cleveland.  There's the Jet Set, and then there's my parents.

Here in East Liverpool, Ohio we take great pride in our history as the Pottery Capital of the World.  Fifty years ago there was a very good chance that the dinnerware in your breakfront was produced right here.  Today it's either plastic Corel dinnerware or imported from Asia.  But that does not deter us from checking the back stamp (the label on the underside of dinnerware that indicates which pottery made the piece).  In fact there is an official Plate Turners Society with membership cards and everything.  East Liverpudlians proudly carry one in their wallets to justify our inspection of the place setting.

Mom and Pop spent their honeymoon in Cleveland's finest hotel.  They took in the sights and smells of Cleveland circa 1953.  They then dined in one of Cleveland's finest restaurants.  Handsomely dressed in her new trousseau Mom took her place across the table from Pop dressed in his finest suit adorned with a white carnation and crisp pocket square.  They were the very picture of a young couple deeply in love and on the rise.

When the salad course was served Pop did not hesitate to carry out our quirky local tradition and check out that chilled plate.  But a glob of Thousand Island dressing had fouled the rim of his salad plate.  He confidently lifted the plate over his head only to be foiled by the lubrication the salad dressing had imparted.  He lost his grip and the whole salad cascaded over the top of his head!

Now other diners in that posh restaurant were not aware of the East Liverpool tradition of checking back stamps.  How could they?  They were from Cleveland, a good 150 miles from the Pottery Capital of the World.  To those other diners, a handsome couple took their table and the presumably mentally touched young man merely decided to pour lettuce and croutons over his head.

Mom must have been so proud!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 29, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Jellyfish. So elegant how they swim around. So dangerous too (some of them) but still so beautiful to look at.
> Therefore..i think the new half moon table I bought today wants to have jellyfish painted on it.
> 
> So far..only the koi table has sold. The folk art blackbird chest of drawers and the leaf table have not. But...I am in no hurry and they are in a mall space where lots of comments are left..just no sale. Which is ok. I do it for the money, yes, but mostly I do it to just have something to do. I stay mostly in my room now. Having something to paint soothes me. MrG and I are just falling deeper into reclusive behavior. He never leaves his room now at all except to go to the market now and then. I was hitting thrift shops, but now I have begun to follow his behavior. We have IttyBit keeping us company, though. And we have TV and Netflix...and I have my paint projects. Why go out? For what?
> ...


Howdy Gracie!  I heard this song and it made me think of you:


----------



## peach174 (Jan 29, 2018)

Hey Gallant.
Did you feel the quake up there?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 29, 2018)

I managed to scroll through a few pages, but was 50 pages behind and that was just too much for even me.  
I have some rare chance now to be here.  The generator is running and I have power.  I don't know how long, though, since my partner is messing around with this batteries again.  I usually have no electric power unless I run the generator.  I am pretty happy, though.  Life is quiet here, otherwise.  I heat with wood, using the propane heater to keep the place above freezing when I'm at work.  I always preferred lantern light to the anemic type of light provided by the LEDs.
It's been perilously cold here since the New Year.  I admit, I feel the cold so much more at this age than I did only a few years ago.  The days are noticeably longer, too.  The turning of the year always brings more daylight, which helps compensate for the chill temperatures.
I've gotten accustomed to my 2 hour commute to work.  I have my waypoints down pat and know where the particularly perilous stretches of road are located.  But I will be visiting a job fair for this area in March.  I'd like to have more time daily to do other things that need done around here.  Right now, I have time to care for my critters, prepare my lunch and get a nap before the spin cycle begins again.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 29, 2018)

peach174 said:


> Hey Gallant.
> Did you feel the quake up there?


Oh, yeah!  I was reading when something in the kitchen started rattling.  I held a quick head count of cats just as the rest of the house started up.  Damned animals are supposed to warn us of impending earthquakes, aren't they?  Even my farm dogs didn't bark, which is rare because the puppy seems to _never_ shut up!  It was a pretty good quake, but far enough away.  Where I am, I didn't even get the tsunami warning on my phone.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 29, 2018)

peach174 said:


> Hey Gallant.
> Did you feel the quake up there?


How are you doing?  And Mr. P?  How's AZ?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2018)

Hopefully today was a more positive day, Gracie!    Maybe some yoga and meditation/relaxation exercises could help you and Mr. Gracie with your "spiritual" well being, for lack of a better word.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 29, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Gallant.
> ...



His deep blood blisters that he got wearing a air cast for his broken leg is finally getting towards the end of healing,maybe another two weeks and he's doing good.

He has been riding his Can Am all over the place.
It's in the 70's here and beautiful. 

I'm fine and can finally have some fun and more time on the board again. 

All of last year was a nightmare.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 29, 2018)

peach174 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


I'm glad to know things are going better for both of you.  Guy's gotta have his Can Am and the ability to enjoy it.  I used to ride my motorcycle out to the desert and camp, or sometimes just lay back on the handlebars and watch the sky.  I used to know Sierra Vista and Benson pretty well.  My last relative in Benson died many years ago, though.  She used to send me home with grocery bags full of pomegranates.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 29, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> I managed to scroll through a few pages, but was 50 pages behind and that was just too much for even me.
> I have some rare chance now to be here.  The generator is running and I have power.  I don't know how long, though, since my partner is messing around with this batteries again.  I usually have no electric power unless I run the generator.  I am pretty happy, though.  Life is quiet here, otherwise.  I heat with wood, using the propane heater to keep the place above freezing when I'm at work.  I always preferred lantern light to the anemic type of light provided by the LEDs.
> It's been perilously cold here since the New Year.  I admit, I feel the cold so much more at this age than I did only a few years ago.  The days are noticeably longer, too.  The turning of the year always brings more daylight, which helps compensate for the chill temperatures.
> I've gotten accustomed to my 2 hour commute to work.  I have my waypoints down pat and know where the particularly perilous stretches of road are located.  But I will be visiting a job fair for this area in March.  I'd like to have more time daily to do other things that need done around here.  Right now, I have time to care for my critters, prepare my lunch and get a nap before the spin cycle begins again.



Whoa  2 hours? 
I'm never going to complain again about the 20minutes to town. 

How can you do that?
I'd end up falling asleep.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 29, 2018)

peach174 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I managed to scroll through a few pages, but was 50 pages behind and that was just too much for even me.
> ...


Truth?  As long as the housekeeping is done and we make our flights, most of us nap at work and it's not a big deal.  Just keep your radio on and respond if called.  Graveyard shift is tough and even the supervisor will slip out to his "secret" spot to watch the planes land and take off.  Some nights, I'll work 4-5 planes, some only 1.  This last week, for instance, I've been able to slip in at least three hours of plane-watching.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 30, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Esthermoon, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Dajjal (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 30, 2018)

Happy belated, Nosmo!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 30, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Hopefully today was a more positive day, Gracie!    Maybe some yoga and meditation/relaxation exercises could help you and Mr. Gracie with your "spiritual" well being, for lack of a better word.


I am dragging myself out tomorrow..off to the Rez to get a couple cartons of cigs. Taking a friend with me. Then I will stop off at Casey's house and give him a new stuffed toy to gnaw on. It will be my outting day, I guess. Not thrilled to go..but...I gotta.
Once I get back home...my meditation will be deciding what color to paint the jelly fish.


----------



## SixFoot (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 30, 2018)

SixFoot said:


>



One of my favorite movies.  But are you tired Sixfoot?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 30, 2018)

Gracie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully today was a more positive day, Gracie!    Maybe some yoga and meditation/relaxation exercises could help you and Mr. Gracie with your "spiritual" well being, for lack of a better word.
> ...



How far is the reservation?


----------



## SixFoot (Jan 30, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Been having a lot of really big needles being jammed into my spine lately. Had to take a semester off. Getting close to figuring out why my body won't stop twitching and spazzing though, just really tired of the empirical gathering process.

I'm taking a spiritual vacation to California next week. Way past time to re-energize my soul.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 30, 2018)

SixFoot said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



Back pain is definitely debilitating.  Shortly after major surgery a little over two years ago, I suffered three collapsed vertebrae in my back including at least one fracture that healed on its own.  And it hasn't been the same since though I haven't actually been treated for it as I just couldn't face more doctors and treatment at the time and didn't report the pain.  Over time, the pain has subsided.  My primary doctor did put me on Fosamax to strengthen bones when she discovered it a few months ago but my back still gives me some fits now and then.

Some steroidal meds can cause the twitching and spazzing.   You should consult your doctor about that and maybe the meds could be changed or adjusted?  And a cathartic vacation couldn't hurt.  Unless you object, I will put you on the vigil list though.  Some extra positive vibes and/or prayer sent your way couldn't hurt.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 30, 2018)

peach174 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I managed to scroll through a few pages, but was 50 pages behind and that was just too much for even me.
> ...



20 minutes to town?  Here it is 20 minutes to get halfway across town. I wouldn't relish a 2 hour commute every day.  However,  when we still working in the field and had to work all over the state, it was nothing for it to be 2, 3, 4 hours to the first appointment or I didn't think twice about driving 2 hours to Santa Rosa to do an audit and then another 2 hours home again.  I guess it's all in what a body is used to.  Thinking about a 2 hour commute in the dark in an Alaska winter is not appealing to me though.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 30, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



No matter the conditions, a 2 hour commute does not appeal to me.  

I think about the time lost....if I'm working an 8 hour day, and then have to tack on another 4 hours in travel time, I'm down to 4 hours of free time.  That's just terrible.  8 hours of free time doesn't seem like enough to me.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 30, 2018)

Yes, Mr. P rides his Can Am for hours too.

He still astounds me at how quickly he can move from a walker, to two canes, then one ,till none from his MS.
He still keeps his cane with him just in case.
He has one that folds up,so that it fits in the trike.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 30, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Half an hour one way.


----------



## SixFoot (Jan 30, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



No objections to kind thoughts from people on this end. I'm on medications now (about 3 months so far), but the spazzing and twitching started a couple of years ago and has been slowly getting worse over time. So far, imagery taken has revealed 12 bulging discs from neck to tailbone, 8 of which have loss of height with one mostly collapsed. Had a couple of nerve conduction studies done, but they are still unsure of the root cause. I'll be seeing a neurologist soon and will be getting imagery on the rest of my central nervous system and brain. Most of the common causes for this have already been ruled out.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 30, 2018)

SixFoot said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



There is probably nothing as tricky as diagnosing back, shoulder, and neck pain because often where it hurts doesn't correlate with what is making it hurt.  And I do know of what you speak.  I am quite familiar with painful spasms and hopefully they'll be able to diagnose and treat that as well as your other symptoms.  So yes, you need to be on the list.  At the very least it can't hurt.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 30, 2018)

SixFoot said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



We will add you to our prayers
Hopefully you will get some answers.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 30, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Actually, the commute later in the evening is far better than when there's lots more traffic.  You just have to be careful not to overdrive your headlights.  I've stayed on graves over 20 years now in great part because I don't have to deal with too much traffic.  Unfortunately, a 2-hour commute eats up four hours of time I could use to do other things that need doing.  At least I have time to care for the critters.  They are important to me.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 30, 2018)

SixFoot said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...


You must be a phenomenal guy to deal with that kind of pain.  I hope they can isolate and successfully treat whatever is plaguing you.  Living with pain is certainly not fun.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 30, 2018)

Morning, All Y'all!
Beautiful night last night.  The moon was so bright!  I even dragged the telescope out and braved the cold to star gaze.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 30, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Benson and surrounding area is great for riding.
Hubby and I went on it down to Tombstone last week and we had this parquin falcon flying beside us down Hwy. 82.
It was looking at us checking us out for quite a long time. It was beautiful.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 30, 2018)

peach174 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Kewl!  If I lived in your neighborhood, I'd still have a motorcycle.  Up here, it's a luxury I cannot afford.  If you can ride 4 months of the year, you're doing good.  Now, I ride a tractor or a backhoe, both are kind of fun and very useful.  You should see those roots come out of the ground with the backhoe in action!
digging stumps with a deer backhoe - Yahoo Video Search Results


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 30, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Oh I understand.  We used to travel at night just for that reason--less traffic.  And also because the kids would be asleep in the back of the station wagon making for less hectic travel.  The last job I had working for the other guy, I would leave the house between 4 and 5 a.m. and loved driving all the way across town to work sometimes without meeting another car.  14 hours later I would drive home again.  In the dark.

These days though, we aren't as comfortable driving at night, black ice on the highways is scarier, it is meaner and more dangerous out there if we break down somewhere.  Old age tends to rearrange your priorities a bit.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 30, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Black ice is an issue, but I am aware of it.  Bigger issue here are the moose that tend to appear out of nowhere.  1800-2000 lbs of meat on the hoof is pretty fatal to a little Lexus like I'm driving now.  I do admit, too, that my night vision isn't what it was.  I use the lines on the road to guide me, which makes snowing nights a bit more challenging.  Fortunately, we haven't had so many snowy nights this year.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 30, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



My night vision had gotten to the point it was virtually nil until my cataract surgery several years ago and the surgery restored my night vision to better than it had ever been.  Hombre just had one cataract surgery done and will have the other eye done in a few weeks and hopefully that will restore his night vision that was also pretty well shot.  But even though my night vision is okay now, I still don't like to drive at night.  And yes, La Nina is probably hampering your winter moisture like it has for all of us in the west this winter.  That too shall pass.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 30, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I'm not complaining about the lack of snow.  You just adjust.  I've been working graveyard shift so long now, it's normal for me.  It would be different if I had a family, but no one needs my daytime hours except the critters, and they don't care as long as food and water are provided.  The house critters are all mellow and tuned into the routine.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 30, 2018)

SixFoot said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



You know who you need.....


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 30, 2018)

I just got back from my accountant and the filing of the income taxes.  I owed the State of Ohio less than $70 but the Feds are paying me off with a healthy check.  I overpaid the City of East Liverpool by $1.00!  That's a buck I'll never see as I no longer am obliged to file with them!

It was 17 degrees on the dashboard thermometer, one degree lower than the standard agreement I have with Daisy the Mutt.  We figured 18 was the lowest temperature we would venture out in for our daily walk.  But today I made an exception.

When I dress to leave the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate, I sit on a bench at the foot of the bed and don socks and shoes.  While dressing, Daisy passes the time with a pillow fight.  She gets on the bed and pushes her snout under the throw pillows until they are out of the way, then she turns her attention to the bed pillows.  By the time my wallet is in my hip pocket I have to remake the bed.

My new favorite way to torment her is to ask my robotic overlord Alexa to make a sound like a dog.  I didn't know that Alexa could mimic animals until last Sunday when my sister-in-law told me her grandson asked their Alexa to mimic a cat.  A robotic 'meow' issued forth.  That evening at the Big House as we were enjoying desert, I asked Mom's Alexa to make a sound of a cat.  What followed was a whinny and a neigh as if American Pharoh was in the living room with us!  We all laughed at the ineptitude of Alexa to purr and meow as if she were a tabby.

"Wow!  I can't wait for driverless cars!" was my reaction.

So, occasionally I'll ask Alexa to make a sound of a dog.  I turn to Daisy and say "Daze!   Listen, listen, listen!"  "Bow wow!  Ruff!" goes the Alexa.  Daisy, incredulous that there may be a rival dog in the room, prances around moaning her disapproval in fluent Poodlese.  "Ohh!  Ohh!  Snort!"

The digital/canine interplay is just enough fun to justify her dismay.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 30, 2018)

The Super Blue Blood Moon Is Wednesday. Watch It Before You Go to Work.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 30, 2018)

I will!


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 30, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Morning, All Y'all!
> Beautiful night last night.  The moon was so bright!  I even dragged the telescope out and braved the cold to star gaze.



I had a telescope, but all I could ever see with it was four of the moons of Jupiter, and they were just dots of light.
I used to have a hankering to look at the planets and stars through a giant telescope, but never had the chance.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 30, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Morning, All Y'all!
> ...


Things are all that much clearer, but you can see stuff on the moon, particularly like tonight.  Unfortunately, I'll be at work.  I'll ask the pilot who have been flying at 40,000 ft whether they noticed anything.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Dajjal (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## BradVesp (Jan 30, 2018)

I should get out more.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 30, 2018)

Well, looks like the old laptop I use as a media machine for my TV has given up the ghost.  It shuts itself down not long after the fan starts up, before anything but the opening screen can load.  I can't get into the BIOS or boot menu.  I might try booting up from a usb, but I think the problem is likely physical rather than software.  Now I have to decide if I want to bother getting another cheap machine to use with the TV, or just hook up my second PC to the TV and not be able to use that PC while playing things on the TV.

It's unfortunate, but it's an old laptop that did pretty well, considering the abuse it went through.  I hope I didn't have any files on there that I would want to get off.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 30, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> The Super Blue Blood Moon Is Wednesday. Watch It Before You Go to Work.



Yes.  it is an extremely rare one too as it will be a blue moon (the second full moon in the month), the second super moon of the year (The January 2 one was the first) and will also feature a total eclipse in the predawn hours tomorrow morning, though that will be visible for only those of us in middle America and west--the rest of you will only have a partial eclipse.

Though the three events are not all that rare separately, the last time we had a blue moon, super moon, and total eclipse all at the same time was March 31, 1866


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 30, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > The Super Blue Blood Moon Is Wednesday. Watch It Before You Go to Work.
> ...


I can't see the moon in the western sky from inside the house at that time in the morning.  The WeatherBug app says it will be 16 degrees with a "feels like" temperature of 5.

So, with that in mind, let me know how it all works out.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 31, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter,
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Esthermoon, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 31, 2018)

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 31, 2018)

Gracie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully today was a more positive day, Gracie!    Maybe some yoga and meditation/relaxation exercises could help you and Mr. Gracie with your "spiritual" well being, for lack of a better word.
> ...



Pink and purple!


----------



## peach174 (Jan 31, 2018)

Morning everybody.

Did any of you see the moon this morning?
We had clear skies and it was gorgeous.


----------



## ricechickie (Jan 31, 2018)

I had an appointment with my GP yesterday.  He’s pleased with my healing, and asked if I had any concerns.  I told him about my trouble regulating my temperature lately.  I don’t know if my body temp is going up and down, but I am feeling extremes.  A couple of weeks ago, I spent days freezing, no matter what I did.  I was definitely running a fever then, but called my surgeon, who wasn’t too worried.

This last week, I’ve had night sweats, and I haven’t been feverish during the day (no clue if I am at night). Not fun.  So I mentioned them to my doc.  Maybe that’s all it took. I didn’t have them last night.

I feel like I’m 65 instead of 45.  Still, there’s more progress than not, and I try to be grateful.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 31, 2018)

ricechickie said:


> I had an appointment with my GP yesterday.  He’s pleased with my healing, and asked if I had any concerns.  I told him about my trouble regulating my temperature lately.  I don’t know if my body temp is going up and down, but I am feeling extremes.  A couple of weeks ago, I spent days freezing, no matter what I did.  I was definitely running a fever then, but called my surgeon, who wasn’t too worried.
> 
> This last week, I’ve had night sweats, and I haven’t been feverish during the day (no clue if I am at night). Not fun.  So I mentioned them to my doc.  Maybe that’s all it took. I didn’t have them last night.
> 
> I feel like I’m 65 instead of 45.  Still, there’s more progress than not, and I try to be grateful.



Hang in there.  As my surgeon explained to me--the man was amazing and deserves sainthood in my opinion--your body has had an enormous shock that affects all systems, and it takes awhile for all your parts to settle down and ease out of panic mode.  And if you take care of yourself, follow orders as best as you can, and allow your body to heal itself, all that will eventually pass.  There are times you'll probably feel like you took a step backwards now and then, but that too is normal.  As I previously reported, it took most of two years for me to get back to fully normal but I am quite a bit older than you, so you have the advantage of youth on your side and it likely won't take so long.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 31, 2018)

peach174 said:


> Morning everybody.
> 
> Did any of you see the moon this morning?
> We had clear skies and it was gorgeous.



I glanced out when I got up briefly this morning but the eclipse was about half over. It was cold out though and I went right back to bed.  But it was beautiful.  We won't see another blue/blood/super moon until 2037 which isn't as long as the time between this one and the last one in what, 1866?  GallantWarrior was probably at work this morning and was likely the only one of us who pretty much watched the whole thing.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 31, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Morning everybody.
> ...



We get up pretty early.
It was cold here too, but the moon was right in front of our front room window, so we were able to look out at it off and on all morning.
At the very end we couldn't see because it went behind the mountains.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## ricechickie (Jan 31, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > I had an appointment with my GP yesterday.  He’s pleased with my healing, and asked if I had any concerns.  I told him about my trouble regulating my temperature lately.  I don’t know if my body temp is going up and down, but I am feeling extremes.  A couple of weeks ago, I spent days freezing, no matter what I did.  I was definitely running a fever then, but called my surgeon, who wasn’t too worried.
> ...



Thanks. It makes a lot of sense that everything went a little haywire from the surgery, but no one mentioned or has asked about anything but pain or signs of infection.  Both of which, thankfully, have not been a problem.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 31, 2018)

A very cool REM song.  



You Are Everything


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 31, 2018)

WelfareQueen said:


> A very cool REM song.
> 
> 
> 
> You Are Everything



I like it.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 31, 2018)

I was able to plug the laptop hard drive into my main PC and get the data from it.  Of course, I foolishly tried to do it in my secondary PC first, forgetting that since the laptop was running Linux, Windows probably wouldn't recognize it.  That was some unnecessary frustration, but after connection it while in my Linux boot in the main PC, I was able to transfer the data from it.  I might just format the drive and see if I have something to mount it and use it as an extra drive in one of my PCs.  

Now I have to decide if I want to buy a cheap laptop or desktop to use as a media machine, or if I want to upgrade my main PC and put together a third PC on my own with some of the extra parts I have, or just use my second PC with the TV and accept that I won't be able to do anything on that PC while the little one is watching things in my room.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 31, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> I was able to plug the laptop hard drive into my main PC and get the data from it.  Of course, I foolishly tried to do it in my secondary PC first, forgetting that since the laptop was running Linux, Windows probably wouldn't recognize it.  That was some unnecessary frustration, but after connection it while in my Linux boot in the main PC, I was able to transfer the data from it.  I might just format the drive and see if I have something to mount it and use it as an extra drive in one of my PCs.
> 
> Now I have to decide if I want to buy a cheap laptop or desktop to use as a media machine, or if I want to upgrade my main PC and put together a third PC on my own with some of the extra parts I have, or just use my second PC with the TV and accept that I won't be able to do anything on that PC while the little one is watching things in my room.



I admire anybody who even contemplates stuff like that.  For myself, I recognize a computer when I see one two out of three times and I usually am able to figure out how to plug one into its power source and turn it on.  That's about the limit of my high tech expertise.   But as Einstein says up there, we all have our area of genius.  (If I can just figure out what mine is.)


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 31, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I was able to plug the laptop hard drive into my main PC and get the data from it.  Of course, I foolishly tried to do it in my secondary PC first, forgetting that since the laptop was running Linux, Windows probably wouldn't recognize it.  That was some unnecessary frustration, but after connection it while in my Linux boot in the main PC, I was able to transfer the data from it.  I might just format the drive and see if I have something to mount it and use it as an extra drive in one of my PCs.
> ...



There's really not that much to what I did.  There are only a couple of places where the laptop can easily be opened up, and one of those has the hard drive.  It has the same connections as the hard drives in my PCs, so I just unplugged one of my backup drives and plugged the laptop drive in.  Plus, whenever I'm doing something I'm unsure of on the PC, I use another PC to look up what to do on the web.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 31, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Don't sell yourself short.  I would guess that most of us, even most of us here in the Coffee Shop, would never attempt doing something like that.

But then I am working on coming up with a vegan enchilada to serve one of my dinner guests on Saturday.  I'm guess there are some in the Coffee Shop who wouldn't attempt that either.  (I am hoping that I don't regret it.)


----------



## peach174 (Jan 31, 2018)

Here's one that's pretty good.

https://binged.it/2E5hozy


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 31, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Eww!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 1, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter,
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Esthermoon, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 1, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Pink and purple are not my colors. And, the table is teal/royal blue/rust. I think I will make them off white..palest blue with a smidge of rust veins in the caps. Then again...I might go pale yellow and rust. I have the paints ready. The table top is ready. I'm just freaking out cuz I have never done jellies before..so I am procrastinating.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 1, 2018)

Gracie said:


> I have the paints ready. The table top is ready. I'm just freaking out cuz I have never done jellies before..so I am procrastinating.



Tell Mr. G to take off his shirt and use his back as a canvas... Practice... If it doesn't work out just tell him to put his shirt back on...


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 1, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



The recipe Gracie found would probably work except this person is allergic to almost everything, including soy, wheat, eggs, and is gluten/intolerant and she can't eat any dairy of any type and won't eat any meat, poultry, or fish.  So finding ways to prepare attractive and tasty meals that she can eat is always challenging.  But I usually manage to have something.  It is a little easier now that I can use some sugar--she has been a type II diabetic to boot but once her allergies forced her onto the rigid diet restrictions, her doctor now tells her that she is no longer diabetic.

But anyway I figured out how to make a green chili enchilada sauce and can use gluten free corn tortillas (which we prefer in our enchiladas anyway) and using a filler of beans and veggies had developed what should be an acceptable vegan enchilada.  And then she advised us that Saturday is the day for her spiritual routine so she can't do any socializing on Saturday, and she returns home to L.A. on Sunday, so I guess the dinner is off--she is staying with Aunt Betty as she is the niece of my late Uncle Ed.  Oh well.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 1, 2018)

Going to be some changes at my place.  Before long I’m going to bring the 5th wheel up to the house, completely unload it, clean it up good and put it up for sale.  Mrs. BBD has told me that her camping days are over.  I guess all good things come to an end sooner or later.   She says when we travel from now on she wants to stay in a hotel.  Somebody is going to get a great deal on a 2016 31 foot Wildcat model 282RKX 5th wheel camper!  It was fun while it lasted!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 1, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> Going to be some changes at my place.  Before long I’m going to bring the 5th wheel up to the house, completely unload it, clean it up good and put it up for sale.  Mrs. BBD has told me that her camping days are over.  I guess all good things come to an end sooner or later.   She says when we travel from now on she wants to stay in a hotel.  Somebody is going to get a great deal on a 2016 31 foot Wildcat model 282RKX 5th wheel camper!  It was fun while it lasted!



Well BBD, when one door closes there is another one that opens up...


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 1, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> Going to be some changes at my place.  Before long I’m going to bring the 5th wheel up to the house, completely unload it, clean it up good and put it up for sale.  Mrs. BBD has told me that her camping days are over.  I guess all good things come to an end sooner or later.   She says when we travel from now on she wants to stay in a hotel.  Somebody is going to get a great deal on a 2016 31 foot Wildcat model 282RKX 5th wheel camper!  It was fun while it lasted!



I am with Mrs. BBD.  Camping is great unless the mom/wife/lady friend or whatever is the one doing all the cooking in a cramped motor home or on the campfire, doing all the clean up, making sure provisions are laid in for the duration, and you still have floors to sweep, beds to make, the stove, sink, fridge, bathrooms etc. to clean up.  Even when the guys help with all that, the women usually are more attentive to the details.  Plus just setting up for the camping trip takes a lot of effort, packing, toting, of stuff you don't need or want in a nice hotel. 

Even visiting friends or family isn't always so much a vacation for the wife as she feels obligated to help with the cooking, setting the table, clean up, making beds in the morning, etc. even when the host family doesn't expect that.  The guys never seem to feel the same degree of obligation.

So yeah, these days a vacation with a nice, clean motel room with all the amenities and maid service, and meals in a restaurant where you don't have to cook or clean up, is much more appealing to me than camping or even spending time up at the cabin where we have to pack in everything we use, clean the cabin and pack everything out when we leave.

Still I have enjoyed camping over the years very much and still love to go see people.  But sometimes we just need a bit of pampering ourselves.


----------



## Spare_change (Feb 1, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Going to be some changes at my place.  Before long I’m going to bring the 5th wheel up to the house, completely unload it, clean it up good and put it up for sale.  Mrs. BBD has told me that her camping days are over.  I guess all good things come to an end sooner or later.   She says when we travel from now on she wants to stay in a hotel.  Somebody is going to get a great deal on a 2016 31 foot Wildcat model 282RKX 5th wheel camper!  It was fun while it lasted!
> ...


I'm reminded of this ...

Many years ago (mid-70s) I was in the Air Force and stationed in Alaska. Of course, we bought a camper and took advantage of the hunting and fishing.

One day we were fishing for king salmon. My wife and two kids (ages 4 and 6) were hanging out at the campsite while I was unsuccessfully trying to catch a fish. When I came back to the campground, I told the boys to pick up the camper.

My oldest, in his infinite wisdom, pointed at his mother and said, "What did we bring her for?"

It's been 40 years and I STILL hear about it .... and I wasn't even the one who said it.

(For what it's worth, she is NOT her favorite son ... I suspect there is a connection.)


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 1, 2018)

There are those days.  I just now spent considerable effort trying to get my computer to delete the unwanted character on the text when I finally figured out it was a spot on the computer screen.  

And then I have been watching a lot of the Olympic trials to determine which of our athletes will complete during the glorious two weeks of the winter Olympics.  I love the Olympics with all the pomp and ceremony and all the national flags flying and national pride and athletes competing for the sheer joy of the competition. . .

. . .until. . .I read the Drudge headlines tonight and saw that they are passing out a record number of condoms this year.  37 per athlete?  Really?  Have they added an event I don't know about??????


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 1, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> There are those days.  I just now spent considerable effort trying to get my computer to delete the unwanted character on the text when I finally figured out it was a spot on the computer screen.
> 
> And then I have been watching a lot of the Olympic trials to determine which of our athletes will complete during the glorious two weeks of the winter Olympics.  I love the Olympics with all the pomp and ceremony and all the national flags flying and national pride and athletes competing for the sheer joy of the competition. . .
> 
> . . .until. . .I read the Drudge headlines tonight and saw that they are passing out a record number of condoms this year.  37 per athlete?  Really?  Have they added an event I don't know about??????



Maybe, given the skin tight nature of some of the suits worn for some events (luge, speed skating, ski jumping), a condom could serve as one additional layer of protection.

Back in my salad days I was lucky enough to visit Lake Placid, New York a month before the Winter Games in 1980.  One of my friends families owned a condo there.  I was a freshly minted college graduate.  Six of us invaded Lake Placid and saw the Olympic venues.  I bought a sweater embroidered with the Olympic logo for the Lake Placid games.

Two weeks before the opening ceremonies I was at a party wearing my Olympic sweater.  A lovely young lady was intrigued by my sweater.  I could not resist the temptation.  I convinced her that I was a member of the U.S. Olympic Bobsled team.

Ah! Sometimes youth is not wasted on the young!  I doubt that I could pull off such a seduction these days!

Did I tell you that I am on the coaching staff for the Olympic Hockey team?


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 1, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> There are those days.  I just now spent considerable effort trying to get my computer to delete the unwanted character on the text when I finally figured out it was a spot on the computer screen.
> 
> And then I have been watching a lot of the Olympic trials to determine which of our athletes will complete during the glorious two weeks of the winter Olympics.  I love the Olympics with all the pomp and ceremony and all the national flags flying and national pride and athletes competing for the sheer joy of the competition. . .
> 
> . . .until. . .I read the Drudge headlines tonight and saw that they are passing out a record number of condoms this year.  37 per athlete?  Really?  Have they added an event I don't know about??????



Maybe the Olympics will actually be worth watching this year?


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 1, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > There are those days.  I just now spent considerable effort trying to get my computer to delete the unwanted character on the text when I finally figured out it was a spot on the computer screen.
> ...


Mom will tune in exclusively for the figure skating events.  I'll tune in for everything but.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 2, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I'm with your mom.  I love the figure skating competitions and the skiing.  Nothing else much of interest for me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 2, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter,
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Esthermoon, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

_Apparently Punxtutawny Phil saw his shadow today so six more months of winter.  Except we haven't had any winter in Albuquerque.  So. . .



_


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 2, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Apparently Punxtutawny Phil saw his shadow today so six more months of winter.



Wow 6 months... Snow in July???


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 2, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently Punxtutawny Phil saw his shadow today so six more months of winter.
> ...



Oops, I meant six weeks.     (Though the weather has been so weird this winter, I wouldn't be surprised at snow in July.  )


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2018)

Hello coffee shop!  It's Friday!  Two more days until Superbowl!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> _And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_
> 
> ...



Aww.  The poor thing.  He's like, "put me down, stinky human!"  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2018)

I had to buy the Stop and Shop brand cream cheese!  Can't buy the Philadelphia brand!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 2, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Hello coffee shop!  It's Friday!  Two more days until Superbowl!



I likely won't watch the super bowl but I hope you won't hate me if I philosophically pull for Philadelphia?  The Patriots have made 10 Super Bowls, including Super Bowl 52, and have won five titles, all with Tom Brady and Bill Belichick. New England is tied with the Cowboys and 49ers for the second-most Super Bowl wins behind the Pittsburgh Steelers, who have six.

Poor Philadelphia has only gone to two Super Bowls and have never won.  They lost one of those two games to the Patriots.   I guess I just emotionally always go with the underdog unless it is the Cowboys playing.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Hello coffee shop!  It's Friday!  Two more days until Superbowl!
> ...



You are now on my list!!!    Watch your back!  



Just kidding . . . kind of!


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 2, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> I had to buy the Stop and Shop brand cream cheese!  Can't buy the Philadelphia brand!



The problem isn't the brand, the problem is eating cream cheese in the firsts place.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 2, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Hello coffee shop!  It's Friday!  Two more days until Superbowl!


The only team deserving six Super Bowl trophies is my beloved Pittsburgh Steelers.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 2, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Hello coffee shop!  It's Friday!  Two more days until Superbowl!
> ...





I'm still pissed the 49ers lost a SB.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2018)

Patriots.  That is all.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 2, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Hello coffee shop!  It's Friday!  Two more days until Superbowl!
> ...



Well the Patriots could match their record come Sunday.  But of course Hombre and I are hoping it is the Cowboys who tie the Steelers and then surpass them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 2, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I had to buy the Stop and Shop brand cream cheese!  Can't buy the Philadelphia brand!
> ...



Cream cheese is pretty much a staple in our house.  And at least I don't have to consider the brand all that much when I buy it this week.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 2, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...



I would have a hard time dragging the poor thing out of bed and subjecting him to the cold that way, but it is once a year and it is brief and they do not harm him in any way.   And because of his celebrity status, that is maybe the best fed, healthiest, most pampered rodent on the planet.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



The Cowboys?  Really?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Hello coffee shop!  It's Friday!  Two more days until Superbowl!
> ...



The ones who deserve it are the ones who won it!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2018)

The Patriots win superbowls because they are a damn good team.  There is no "I" in the Patriots.  They play as a team, and that is first and foremost in their minds.  They work very hard all year to get to where they are, and they are like a well oiled machine when it comes to football.  Good coaching, a good understanding of the other team and how they play and what their weaknesses are, Tom Brady just has a natural knack for being able to read the field and the players (his experience definitely plays a role in this).  Bill and Tom have a very good coach/QB relationship and are very close.  All of these things combine to make the Patriots a great team (amongst other things).


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 2, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Yes, the Cowboys.  They have been our team ever since they became an NFL franchise.  Hombre and I are both native Texans after all.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 2, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Right.  Won it fair and square.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Because it is you, I will refrain on the jokes.    It's not easy though!


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 2, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> The Patriots win superbowls because they are a damn good team.  There is no "I" in the Patriots.  They play as a team, and that is first and foremost in their minds.  They work very hard all year to get to where they are, and they are like a well oiled machine when it comes to football.  Good coaching, a good understanding of the other team and how they play and what their weaknesses are, Tom Brady just has a natural knack for being able to read the field and the players (his experience definitely plays a role in this).  Bill and Tom have a very good coach/QB relationship and are very close.  All of these things combine to make the Patriots a great team (amongst other things).


I saw an "I" in Patriots!  Look!  There it is!  Five letters in!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2018)

People would attribute the Patriots winning to cheating don't know anything about the game obviously.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 2, 2018)

Tom Hanks is going to play Mister Rogers in an upcoming movie. Should be good.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > The Patriots win superbowls because they are a damn good team.  There is no "I" in the Patriots.  They play as a team, and that is first and foremost in their minds.  They work very hard all year to get to where they are, and they are like a well oiled machine when it comes to football.  Good coaching, a good understanding of the other team and how they play and what their weaknesses are, Tom Brady just has a natural knack for being able to read the field and the players (his experience definitely plays a role in this).  Bill and Tom have a very good coach/QB relationship and are very close.  All of these things combine to make the Patriots a great team (amongst other things).
> ...



I meant figuratively!


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 2, 2018)

drifter said:


> Tom Hanks is going to play Mister Rogers in an upcoming movie. Should be good.



I'm trying to think what the drama would be in a Mr. Rogers movie...


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Hanks is going to play Mister Rogers in an upcoming movie. Should be good.
> ...



Maybe there is some kind of scandal between Mr. Rogers and King Friday!


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 2, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Hanks is going to play Mister Rogers in an upcoming movie. Should be good.
> ...


Mr. Rogers lived in Pittsburgh.  Mr. Rogers' Neighborhood was produced at WQED here in Pittsburgh.  The drama, obviously, is Mr. Rogers' inability to find a parking space.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



King Friday took his parking spot!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2018)

The scandals run deep in Mr. Roger's Neighborhood!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 2, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Right. Won it fair and square.



While I was a huge Steelers Fan back in the 70's, I have to question whether it was fair or not... After all they used a Steel Curtain...


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 2, 2018)

I hope Hanks does a good job. I love Mister Rogers.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2018)

drifter said:


> I hope Hanks does a good job. I love Mister Rogers.



I watched his show when I was a little kid.  Sesame Street was my favorite though!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2018)

drifter said:


> I hope Hanks does a good job. I love Mister Rogers.



Remember how he always would change from his jacket into his sweater?  He must have lived in Minnesota!


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 2, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I hope Hanks does a good job. I love Mister Rogers.
> ...



I loved sesame street and mister rogers both.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2018)

drifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



I learned so much from Sesame Street though.  I picked up on a lot of the grammar/spelling lessons from that show when I was really young.  Remember the word songs and stuff?


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 2, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...





Did your house shake last night? 

No

Oh I musta kicked the wrong can.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 2, 2018)

Still keeping busy and dealing with age related issues on top of that.  Just over a week ago I started seeing light flashes in the corner of my left eye at night then noticed what they call 'floaters' (dark nebulous strands) in the same corner during the day.  Contacted the VA for an Opthalmology consult and a couple of hours later one of the call nurses contacted me, asked my symptoms then instructed me to get to the VA ER asap, thought I might have had a mini stroke.  I knew it wasn't a TIA but she planted the bug in my brain so latter we went to the ER and checked in.  Well, being a Monday it was packed so after waiting in a treatment room for an hour I finally told the nurse I knew it wasn't a TIA and that I was wasting their time and the doc simply put me in for a consult.  The next morning Opthalmology called and I was seen that afternoon, confirmed there was no TIA just age related, slight detachment of the jelly-like “vitreous” from the retina (not a retinal tear or complete detachment).
Don't know if I mentioned it but they finally did a MRI on my right shoulder (the one I landed on in my driveway) and it's definitely messed up, have an Ortho consult later this month.  
Other than that the wife started her new job on Monday, only part time (3 days a week) but with a very good hourly rate that even with only 3 days per week will bring in more a month than I do on disability literally doubling our income. 
My projects are what's keeping me busy, making more of those wrist cuffs I posted a while back (for sale), stripping down pallets for the wood, making another vest plus some leather work including a replacement for my belt that's starting to come apart. On top of that there's laundry, dishes and the general never ending cleaning as well as the wife's to do list.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 2, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Still keeping busy and dealing with age related issues on top of that.  Just over a week ago I started seeing light flashes in the corner of my left eye at night then noticed what they call 'floaters' (dark nebulous strands) in the same corner during the day.  Contacted the VA for an Opthalmology consult and a couple of hours later one of the call nurses contacted me, asked my symptoms then instructed me to get to the VA ER asap, thought I might have had a mini stroke.  I knew it wasn't a TIA but she planted the bug in my brain so latter we went to the ER and checked in.  Well, being a Monday it was packed so after waiting in a treatment room for an hour I finally told the nurse I knew it wasn't a TIA and that I was wasting their time and the doc simply put me in for a consult.  The next morning Opthalmology called and I was seen that afternoon, confirmed there was no TIA just age related, slight detachment of the jelly-like “vitreous” from the retina (not a retinal tear or complete detachment).
> Don't know if I mentioned it but they finally did a MRI on my right shoulder (the one I landed on in my driveway) and it's definitely messed up, have an Ortho consult later this month.
> Other than that the wife started her new job on Monday, only part time (3 days a week) but with a very good hourly rate that even with only 3 days per week will bring in more a month than I do on disability literally doubling our income.
> My projects are what's keeping me busy, making more of those wrist cuffs I posted a while back (for sale), stripping down pallets for the wood, making another vest plus some leather work including a replacement for my belt that's starting to come apart. On top of that there's laundry, dishes and the general never ending cleaning as well as the wife's to do list.......



You are definitely on the list for wellness issues as well as the wife's employment situation in your long transitional process.  But if the job produces sufficient income for the two of you, I would prefer a 3-day work week to a full time job unless there are less attractive factors related to that.

Speaking of age related issues. . .

Some months ago the vision in my right eye went to hell and that scared me a lot.  My ophthalmologist looked at it and immediately sent me to their retina specialist center where I was diagnosed with what they said was an occlusion or swollen blood vessel behind my eye though some initial bleeding had apparently stopped.  So followed three eye injections spaced over the next three months which cleared it up entirely--the vision in that eye returned to normal.  Just a bit of swelling recurred a month ago so I had one more injection that the doctor thought would probably do it.  I'll have to have it checked periodically but the doctors tell me they are really encouraged at the prognosis.  So we'll see.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 2, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Still keeping busy and dealing with age related issues on top of that.  Just over a week ago I started seeing light flashes in the corner of my left eye at night then noticed what they call 'floaters' (dark nebulous strands) in the same corner during the day.  Contacted the VA for an Opthalmology consult and a couple of hours later one of the call nurses contacted me, asked my symptoms then instructed me to get to the VA ER asap, thought I might have had a mini stroke.  I knew it wasn't a TIA but she planted the bug in my brain so latter we went to the ER and checked in.  Well, being a Monday it was packed so after waiting in a treatment room for an hour I finally told the nurse I knew it wasn't a TIA and that I was wasting their time and the doc simply put me in for a consult.  The next morning Opthalmology called and I was seen that afternoon, confirmed there was no TIA just age related, slight detachment of the jelly-like “vitreous” from the retina (not a retinal tear or complete detachment).
> ...



Yea, age related stuff is a bitch. My mother said to me before she died, "Getting old is no fun".
She had eye problems, and had to have a replacement knee and hip, among other things.

I went blind in one eye a few years ago, and it was due to the chicken pox virus rearing its ugly head. Apparently the virus sleeps in your spine until you are run down then it makes an appearance and causes problems. Fortunately antibiotic eye drops cured me. But for some years now I have had wavy lines in my eyes. It lasts for about twenty minutes and occurs every couple of weeks.

I had a letter through the door today about going to the opticians for a check up and this time I think I will go.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 2, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I strongly recommend that.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 2, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Definitely go, your eyes are nothing to play with unless you don't mind learning Braille out of necessity.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 2, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Still keeping busy and dealing with age related issues on top of that.  Just over a week ago I started seeing light flashes in the corner of my left eye at night then noticed what they call 'floaters' (dark nebulous strands) in the same corner during the day.  Contacted the VA for an Opthalmology consult and a couple of hours later one of the call nurses contacted me, asked my symptoms then instructed me to get to the VA ER asap, thought I might have had a mini stroke.  I knew it wasn't a TIA but she planted the bug in my brain so latter we went to the ER and checked in.  Well, being a Monday it was packed so after waiting in a treatment room for an hour I finally told the nurse I knew it wasn't a TIA and that I was wasting their time and the doc simply put me in for a consult.  The next morning Opthalmology called and I was seen that afternoon, confirmed there was no TIA just age related, slight detachment of the jelly-like “vitreous” from the retina (not a retinal tear or complete detachment).
> ...



I'm actually about to start reading about coding for eye conditions.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 2, 2018)

Those of us who live in New Mexico are familiar with the ENDWI, (End DWI) program........  The first time I saw that on a billboard my first thought was, "what does New Mexico have against Wisconsin........."


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 2, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> The scandals run deep in Mr. Roger's Neighborhood!



Your resemblance to the queen is remarkable.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 2, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> I'm actually about to start reading about coding for eye conditions.



O I C.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 2, 2018)

drifter said:


> I loved sesame street and mister rogers both.



This message brought to you by the letter A and Speedy Delivery.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 2, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



There is much about modern medicine that I hate, but much more for which I am grateful.  I am grateful that many medical conditions that were once pretty much fatal can now be healed or corrected or stopped in their tracks.  Just like there are many conditions of the eye that resulted in blindness that they can now prevent or make well.

I've often said I would love to return to the America of my childhood and youth, but only if I could take today's medical knowledge and skills with me.

And it is a bit humbling to think that probably in another 50 years or so, today's medicine will be considered primitive.  I imagine having the ability to diagnose and heal as it is on the Starship Enterprise.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 2, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Those of us who live in New Mexico are familiar with the ENDWI, (End DWI) program........  The first time I saw that on a billboard my first thought was, "what does New Mexico have against Wisconsin........."



I don't think they are there any more, but some years back just as you emerged from Tijeras Canyon eastbound, there was a large billboard by one of our local P.I. attorneys in huge letters "I SUE DRUNK DRIVERS"

And a couple or so hundred yards beyond that was another billboard by another P.I. attorney:  "I DEFEND DWIs".


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 2, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> I went blind in one eye a few years ago, and it was due to the chicken pox virus rearing its ugly head. Apparently the virus sleeps in your spine until you are run down then it makes an appearance and causes problems. Fortunately antibiotic eye drops cured me. But for some years now I have had wavy lines in my eyes. It lasts for about twenty minutes and occurs every couple of weeks.



Pls remember and never forget Daj... In a blind kingdom, a one-eyed man is king...


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 2, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


 You have always been precious to me, Dajjal.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 2, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Before I got to the end, I was thinking that I won't be satisfied until we reach Star Trek levels of medical technology.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 2, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## ricechickie (Feb 3, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



My daughter wants to be a surgeon.  Just a few days after my surgery, I was connected to so many tubes and monitors that hampered my ability to shift in bed or talk.  I understood the need for all of it, but I was frustrated.  I told her, “When you are a surgeon, make sure you understand that your patient isn’t just a healing meat slab. But someone going through a huge range of emotions.”


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 3, 2018)

ricechickie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Amen to that.  Working in hospitals for so many years put me in close contact with a lot of surgeons.  And of all the medical world I have found them, while so very gifted and blessings to those they need them, to be mostly arrogant, pompous, impolite jerks with the bedside manner of a storefront mannequin.  

But my surgeon previously mentioned was not that way.  Not only did he restore my quality of life, he probably significantly lengthened it, and he treated me as a person, not as a patient.  He generated so much trust that I had zero anxiety through the whole process and he explained everything to me following so I had zero anxiety following the process.  On my final followup visit with him, he gave me a hug.  That was special.

So yes, I pray that your daughter will be that kind of surgeon.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 3, 2018)

Oh and good morning everybody.  I dozed off around midnight I think watching a movie and when I got up and sleepily shuffled off to bed,  I didn't even think about the vigil list.  It had not changed though.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 3, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I haven't had to deal with that sort of medical treatment, but I tend to think of the surgeons as technicians and bedside manner not being high on the list of important qualities, while nurses are the ones who must be able to interact well with patients on a personal level.  That is driven almost entirely by media, as again, I haven't had to be hospitalized or have any sort of surgery.  I do know a number of nurses, though, and get the impression from them that they are really the personable ones, while the doctors and surgeons are very hit-or-miss as far as ability to connect to or sympathize with patients.

Of course, while I'm perfectly capable of getting along with people of various types, I tend to prefer not interacting with strangers, so that colors my perception of what is important and for whom.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 3, 2018)

NOOOOO!!! Summer kicked Spring to the curb and it's HOT! 80 today..and will be this whole week. Last year this time, we moved up here to rain, layering clothes to keep warm and in general..COLD. This year? It's gonna be a bad summer, I think. Super hot. Miserable. Continuing to live in our rooms because he has no air conditioning. At least we do back here.

Meanwhile...a mobile home might be coming up available. Cheap. Just don't know how cheap. Could be 500 bucks to 4K. Gotta wait for the park managers to inspect it, then they will let us know if they will sell it, for how much depending on its condition, or tearing it down. What will be, will be, I tell myself. For now...we just stay back here and wait.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 3, 2018)

Gracie said:


> NOOOOO!!! Summer kicked Spring to the curb and it's HOT! 80 today..and will be this whole week. Last year this time, we moved up here to rain, layering clothes to keep warm and in general..COLD. This year? It's gonna be a bad summer, I think. Super hot. Miserable. Continuing to live in our rooms because he has no air conditioning. At least we do back here.
> 
> Meanwhile...a mobile home might be coming up available. Cheap. Just don't know how cheap. Could be 500 bucks to 4K. Gotta wait for the park managers to inspect it, then they will let us know if they will sell it, for how much depending on its condition, or tearing it down. What will be, will be, I tell myself. For now...we just stay back here and wait.



It's 45 here right now.  Even if I were still in Tampa, it's only 65 there.  I guess Cali is particularly warm this winter.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 3, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > NOOOOO!!! Summer kicked Spring to the curb and it's HOT! 80 today..and will be this whole week. Last year this time, we moved up here to rain, layering clothes to keep warm and in general..COLD. This year? It's gonna be a bad summer, I think. Super hot. Miserable. Continuing to live in our rooms because he has no air conditioning. At least we do back here.
> ...


Yes...it's hot all over Cali. Even home (the beach) is in the 80's. 
I have the fans blowing cuz the window air conditioner is still in the garage.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 3, 2018)

Just got done with a test in my coding class.....I submitted the test, scrolled down to check my score, and it's a D.    WTF?  I wasn't sure about 2 questions, but otherwise I was pretty confident!  I'm not happy I have gotten a couple of Bs on tests in the class, now a D?!

Well, I went through the questions and the answers which were given as correct.  For 3 questions, I have the correct answers, but they were still marked wrong.  Those 3 questions being correct would put me at an A.  I also got 1 out of 3 parts incorrect on another question, and I'm not really sure it should have been wrong.  I sent the teacher an email, hopefully it will get corrected soon.

I was starting to flip out before I saw that the questions seem to have been graded incorrectly.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 4, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > NOOOOO!!! Summer kicked Spring to the curb and it's HOT! 80 today..and will be this whole week. Last year this time, we moved up here to rain, layering clothes to keep warm and in general..COLD. This year? It's gonna be a bad summer, I think. Super hot. Miserable. Continuing to live in our rooms because he has no air conditioning. At least we do back here.
> ...



There is a strong La Nina pattern in the Pacific and that almost always translates to a warm dry winter for the southwest and west.  It will break down sooner or later, but right now the pattern seems to be totally stuck.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 4, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter,
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Esthermoon, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

_Sometimes it is comforting to know that there is so much more to know than what we know.



_


----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2018)

The locals are saying March can be tricky. Seems like summer, flowers bloom, then BAM! In march, a snow storm. I hope its like that next month. We need a snow pack and rain. Otherwise, this place will be one big tinder box.


----------



## SeaGal (Feb 4, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Going to be some changes at my place.  Before long I’m going to bring the 5th wheel up to the house, completely unload it, clean it up good and put it up for sale.  Mrs. BBD has told me that her camping days are over.  I guess all good things come to an end sooner or later.   She says when we travel from now on she wants to stay in a hotel.  Somebody is going to get a great deal on a 2016 31 foot Wildcat model 282RKX 5th wheel camper!  It was fun while it lasted!
> ...



I know I'm a couple of days behind - but one little 'agree' checkmark just doesn't do my response to your post justice.  Can I add a big 'ol AMEN!?!

In our younger years mr sg and I lived for 2 years in a 16' travel trailer without a working shower, toilet, refrigeration or a/c.  We had to use public facilities...and kept cold food in a cooler until my grandfather gave us a 1940's era frig, which I promptly painted orange. 

I know that todays camping accommodations are far more luxurious - but as you pointed out - it's no real vacation for the ladies.   That's one reason why a cruise is such a relaxing change of pace.  Most women never fully retire - they still have laundry, cooking and cleaning to do, so a break from those activities is a 'real' vacation.

On the other hand I don't relish eating out for every meal or a hotel stay for more than a couple of nights either.  We've found that renting a house at our destination and using it as a base for explorations is ideal, and often no more expensive than a multiple night hotel bill.   I still cook some and do some laundry, but the main housekeeping is done by someone else before and after our arrival.


----------



## ricechickie (Feb 4, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Just got done with a test in my coding class.....I submitted the test, scrolled down to check my score, and it's a D.    WTF?  I wasn't sure about 2 questions, but otherwise I was pretty confident!  I'm not happy I have gotten a couple of Bs on tests in the class, now a D?!
> 
> Well, I went through the questions and the answers which were given as correct.  For 3 questions, I have the correct answers, but they were still marked wrong.  Those 3 questions being correct would put me at an A.  I also got 1 out of 3 parts incorrect on another question, and I'm not really sure it should have been wrong.  I sent the teacher an email, hopefully it will get corrected soon.
> 
> I was starting to flip out before I saw that the questions seem to have been graded incorrectly.



My daughter called me in a panic when she looked up her finals grade and found out she failed her bio final.  She was so confident, thought she did fine.  She didn’t understand it.  I told her she’s intelligent enough to know if she did well or terribly on the final, and she needed to call the professor and ask about it.  She just cried, said she didn’t know, maybe she wasn’t cut out to be a doctor after all.

I insisted she call the professor.  Her final grade didn’t match the rest of her class grades.  

She called me back an hour later.  It was a typo.


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 4, 2018)

Gracie said:


> The locals are saying March can be tricky. Seems like summer, flowers bloom, then BAM! In march, a snow storm. I hope its like that next month. We need a snow pack and rain. Otherwise, this place will be one big tinder box.


You are in the mountains, probably the most sudden and unpredictable weather changes on the planet and yes, the whole west needs more moisture.  Right now we're all looking at a potentially high danger level fire season.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 4, 2018)

ricechickie said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Just got done with a test in my coding class.....I submitted the test, scrolled down to check my score, and it's a D.    WTF?  I wasn't sure about 2 questions, but otherwise I was pretty confident!  I'm not happy I have gotten a couple of Bs on tests in the class, now a D?!
> ...


I love typos, typos as sooooo much fun, they occasionally are able to produce the same cardiovascular result as a spirited exercise session.......


----------



## ricechickie (Feb 4, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I had a good talk with her about faith in herself.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 4, 2018)

ricechickie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...



I think I'm like her, I get easily stressed about my choices and ability to perform when something goes wrong in school.  I shouldn't, for a number of reasons; so far I've gotten As in all of my courses, and I'm not planning on getting into a career that seems to be especially difficult, but I'm a pessimist.


----------



## ricechickie (Feb 4, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I’m like her, too.  Or I guess I should say she’s like me.  I’m learning to have faith in my abilities.  I’ve had pretty solid evidence over the years.  It sounds like you do, too.


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 4, 2018)

Super Bowl Sunday!  We are having guests and we are all divided on which team we are rooting for. In one way, I want to see the Pats pull it off again but in another way I want to see the underdog have it's glory day. So I am just going with, "may the best team win."  The frigid weather may have an unexpected influence on the outcome.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 4, 2018)

AquaAthena said:


> Super Bowl Sunday!  We are having guests and we are all divided on which team we are rooting for. In one way, I want to see the Pats pull it off again but in another way I want to see the underdog have it's glory day. So I am just going with, "may the best team win."  The frigid weather may have an unexpected influence on the outcome.



They're in a heated dome, so I wouldn't expect the weather to be much of a factor.  I'm actually a bit disappointed by that, as an Ice Bowl type Super Bowl could be fun.


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 4, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Super Bowl Sunday!  We are having guests and we are all divided on which team we are rooting for. In one way, I want to see the Pats pull it off again but in another way I want to see the underdog have it's glory day. So I am just going with, "may the best team win."  The frigid weather may have an unexpected influence on the outcome.
> ...


Well, I knew about the dome but questiond the efficacy of it during the game in these temps. I'm with you....would love to see it without the dome. lol. Can we say, "slippin' and uh sliddin'?  lol


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 4, 2018)

ricechickie said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Just got done with a test in my coding class.....I submitted the test, scrolled down to check my score, and it's a D.    WTF?  I wasn't sure about 2 questions, but otherwise I was pretty confident!  I'm not happy I have gotten a couple of Bs on tests in the class, now a D?!
> ...



It is always possible that she will hit a topic that is difficult for her and she won't do well in without considerable extra effort.  Our son hit that time with calculus.  He was brilliant in basic math and algebra, but when he got to calculus, his brain just didn't think in calculus.  He flunked Calculus I twice--and those grades were not the results of typos--and, like your daughter, was questioning whether he was up to his career choice.  Then he took my advice and found a tutor.  And once the concept of calculus kicked in, the third try he made a solid A and then effortlessly sailed through Calculus II and III with A's without needing a tutor.  And now he is a very successful professional senior engineer.  (He also says that after many years of doing intricate engineering, he has used calculus maybe twice if that.  The guys doing the computer coding do use it some though.)

The old maxim is really good advice.  Don't give up.  If at first you don't succeed try again.  The story goes that Edison failed 1000 times before constructing a light bulb that worked.  And he is quoted as saying "I didn't fail 1000 times.  The light bulb was invented in 1000 steps."


----------



## ricechickie (Feb 4, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Absolutely correct.

But I trust she’s aware enough to know when she’s having trouble.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 4, 2018)

AquaAthena said:


> Super Bowl Sunday!  We are having guests and we are all divided on which team we are rooting for. In one way, I want to see the Pats pull it off again but in another way I want to see the underdog have it's glory day. So I am just going with, "may the best team win."  The frigid weather may have an unexpected influence on the outcome.



Was looking a map Jesse Watters put up on "Watter's World" last night.   After polling the entire country, only Minnesota and the New England states are pulling for the Patriots and all the rest of the states are pulling for Philadelphia.  In our pro-pickems group, Hombre picked New England and I picked Philadelphia, again only because they are the underdogs.   I do expect New England to win though and won't feel bad if they do because I do like the team.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 4, 2018)

Pretty much it's cleaning day, doing both bathrooms from top to bottom.....  Oh happy, oh joy......


----------



## ricechickie (Feb 4, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Pretty much it's cleaning day, doing both bathrooms from top to bottom.....  Oh happy, oh joy......



I’ll give you my address.  I have one and a half baths.....oh, and a kitchen that needs some attention!


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 4, 2018)

ricechickie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty much it's cleaning day, doing both bathrooms from top to bottom.....  Oh happy, oh joy......
> ...


Did mine, thank you very much....... and I still have to tackle the kitchen....... later.......  Unfortunately no matter how hard I try I still can't get the cats to do housework and earn their keep........ 
Then I took a large pallet apart, a combination of white a red oak, that was tough, I will have to sand and cut straight planks out of it later.  See if I can find at least two more with the same wood and make a dresser out of the wood.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 5, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Pretty much it's cleaning day, doing both bathrooms from top to bottom.....  Oh happy, oh joy......



Do you hire out your services?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 5, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter,
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Esthermoon, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

_No matter how many mistakes you make or how many times you stumble, you will still be worlds ahead of the one who doesn't try at all.



_


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 5, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty much it's cleaning day, doing both bathrooms from top to bottom.....  Oh happy, oh joy......
> ...


Yeah but different services........


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 5, 2018)

Mom's 84th birthday I see a week from today (if you're reading this on Tuesday February 6).  There is something about being 84 that makes Mom think that if she can't do something nobody should even try.  We got a dusting of snow last night, enough to make the asphalt white.  When Mom looked outside this morning she immediately canceled her doctor's appointment because 'the roads might be bad'.

My brother and I like to take Mom out to a nice restaurant for her birthday dinner.  Our place of choice is the Spread Eagle Tavern in nearby Hanoverton, Ohio.  I posted a picture of it here last year.  We have also taken her to the Springfield Grille up near SFC Ollie's place in Mahoning County.  These are places with wine menus and snooty foodie fare with stuff like pesto and sun dried tomatoes.

This year Mom wants to go to Bob Evans, or Cracker Barrel's poor uncle.  She likes the meatloaf there.  She doen't mind the paper napkins or the waitresses calling her "Hon".  So the evening of Tuesday February 13, 2018 we will tell the hostess at Bob Evans "Table for four" and open our laminated menus to the entree page.  I'll try the meatloaf and get back to you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 6, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter,
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Esthermoon, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## peach174 (Feb 6, 2018)

It's been nice here, in the 70's .


----------



## ricechickie (Feb 6, 2018)

I’ve been doing more around the house.  Folding laundry, wiping down countertops, etc. Walking and standing for any length of time still wears me out, but I’m building endurance.

I just brushed my long-haired cat, who had some patches of matted fur.  He is incredibly grateful and currently grooming himself on my lap.  I’m glad he’s got such a sweet nature because I had to do some real tugging to get through his thick fur.  I can’t be 100% sure, but we think he’s at least mostly Maine Coon, because he’s huge, but loyal and good-natured.  

Life is slowly getting back to normal.  Which is good, because I am going back to work in a few weeks.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 6, 2018)

Unfortunately some bad news, Yesterday dropped the wife at her new job and just after I got home she called to pick her up.  After we returned home the staffing agency called and supposedly the company, BCBS, did a market review and decided they had too many people for the work load and fired a bunch of people including the wife.  The most annoying part was her boss didn't tell her what was going on, security simply showed up at her desk and escorted her out of the office without explanation......  That was rude.
Well the hunt goes on.


----------



## ricechickie (Feb 6, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Unfortunately some bad news, Yesterday dropped the wife at her new job and just after I got home she called to pick her up.  After we returned home the staffing agency called and supposedly the company, BCBS, did a market review and decided they had too many people for the work load and fired a bunch of people including the wife.  The most annoying part was her boss didn't tell her what was going on, security simply showed up at her desk and escorted her out of the office without explanation......  That was rude.
> Well the hunt goes on.



That’s unfair!


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 6, 2018)

ricechickie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately some bad news, Yesterday dropped the wife at her new job and just after I got home she called to pick her up.  After we returned home the staffing agency called and supposedly the company, BCBS, did a market review and decided they had too many people for the work load and fired a bunch of people including the wife.  The most annoying part was her boss didn't tell her what was going on, security simply showed up at her desk and escorted her out of the office without explanation......  That was rude.
> ...


Well, life's unfair at times.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 6, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Unfortunately some bad news, Yesterday dropped the wife at her new job and just after I got home she called to pick her up.  After we returned home the staffing agency called and supposedly the company, BCBS, did a market review and decided they had too many people for the work load and fired a bunch of people including the wife.  The most annoying part was her boss didn't tell her what was going on, security simply showed up at her desk and escorted her out of the office without explanation......  That was rude.
> Well the hunt goes on.



   Sometimes I really hate corporate America.


----------



## ricechickie (Feb 6, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Still, the way the boss handled it was bad.  And  you should fire at the end of the day.  Why make people come to work only to have to go right back home again.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 6, 2018)

Well, I am off in a bit to get Anne (Casey's mom) to take her to her storage unit. She wants to show me some stuff to either give me, or sell for her if its worth anything and if so, I get a commission. Seems her dad, who passed away recently, had a bunch of stuff sold at Christie's NY and this is what never got sold..and he had a storage unit for 30 years nobody knew about until recently that is supposedly full of chinese and japanese artifacts. I still have my old contacts from the coast, so...its not what you know, its WHO you know. I might be able to sell the whole lot for her. Should be interesting. And it will get me out of the house!


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 6, 2018)

ricechickie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...


Could be company policy, handling layoffs in that manner is normal for many large companies just in case the person being laid off flies off the handle.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Feb 6, 2018)

Sherry and me have had more going on lately than you can imagine.  Seriously.....I don't think anyone would believe it.  We're doing fine, it's just everyone else in the family is falling apart health wise, both young and old.  Sherry is a rock through it all while all is chaos around her....(and us). 

I guess when it rains it pours.  Oh well.   


A cool old Who song that is quite fun to play.  This one sounds best in Db for those keeping score.  I hope everyone else is hanging in there.  


Love Ain't For Keeping


----------



## SixFoot (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## saveliberty (Feb 6, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Pretty much it's cleaning day, doing both bathrooms from top to bottom.....  Oh happy, oh joy......



Don't throw the baby out with the bath water.


----------



## Sherry (Feb 6, 2018)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sherry and me have had more going on lately than you can imagine.  Seriously.....I don't think anyone would believe it.  We're doing fine, it's just everyone else in the family is falling apart health wise, both young and old.  Sherry is a rock through it all while all is chaos around her....(and us).
> 
> I guess when it rains it pours.  Oh well.
> 
> ...



It's been overwhelming to say the least. My daughter continues to be monitored closely with her blood condition and pregnancy. Her WBC is back up to 17, which is concerning. Last Monday my dad went to the ER with cardiac issues. He had triple bypass 25 years ago, and should have seen a doctor months ago. However, he is stubborn, and refused to see a cardiologist after he finally told his doctor his symptoms. He finally was concerned enough to check himself in. They ran tests and discovered 2 out of the 3 bypasses were blocked. We thought they might do some stents, but are trying some medications for now. He was released on Friday, and today is the first day he is starting to regain some strength. In the meantime, my mom had some tests run last week and found out the lung cancer has metastasized to her brain. I went with her to the radiologist on Thursday to discuss options, and on Friday we went to the funeral home to make final arrangements. She had her mapping yesterday, and will soon be scheduled for targeted radiation, and hopefully it will be eradicated. It is guaranteed though to keep showing up, so we will play whack a mole until we are out of options. Some good news today was my daughter had an ultrasound and the heartbeat was strong. I wonder how I've kept it together, and I contribute it to my faith and my husband. WQ is there for me to lean on every step of the way.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 6, 2018)

Sherry said:


> It's been overwhelming to say the least. My daughter continues to be monitored closely with her blood condition and pregnancy. Her WBC is back up to 17, which is concerning. Last Monday my dad went to the ER with cardiac issues. He had triple bypass 25 years ago, and should have seen a doctor months ago. However, he is stubborn, and refused to see a cardiologist after he finally told his doctor his symptoms. He finally was concerned enough to check himself in. They ran tests and discovered 2 out of the 3 bypasses were blocked. We thought they might do some stents, but are trying some medications for now. He was released on Friday, and today is the first day he is starting to regain some strength. In the meantime, my mom had some tests run last week and found out the lung cancer has metastasized to her brain. I went with her to the radiologist on Thursday to discuss options, and on Friday we went to the funeral home to make final arrangements. She had her mapping yesterday, and will soon be scheduled for targeted radiation, and hopefully it will be eradicated. It is guaranteed though to keep showing up, so we will play whack a mole until we are out of options. Some good news today was my daughter had an ultrasound and the heartbeat was strong. I wonder how I've kept it together, and I contribute it to my faith and my husband. WQ is there for me to lean on every step of the way.



Mrs. Liberty and I had to give the it is okay to let go speech twice last year.  Hopefully you can avoid that Sherry.  As always my advice is stay out of hospitals, they have sick people there.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 6, 2018)

You can take us off the list now Foxfyre. We are very grateful that you have it here, for all of us. 
Mr. P is at the end stages of those deep skin wounds.
He has an appt. tomorrow .
They had to heal from the inside out and the process takes very long time, since Sept. of last year.  
He will have maybe  a couple more appointments to go.
Thank you everyone for keeping us in your thoughts and prayers this whole last year.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 6, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty much it's cleaning day, doing both bathrooms from top to bottom.....  Oh happy, oh joy......
> ...


Too late.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 7, 2018)

peach174 said:


> You can take us off the list now Foxfyre. We are very grateful that you have it here, for all of us.
> Mr. P is at the end stages of those deep skin wounds.
> He has an appt. tomorrow .
> They had to heal from the inside out and the process takes very long time, since Sept. of last year.
> ...



Let's keep you on until the full discharge, okay?  Then we can all say a huge HOORAY.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 7, 2018)

Sherry said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry and me have had more going on lately than you can imagine.  Seriously.....I don't think anyone would believe it.  We're doing fine, it's just everyone else in the family is falling apart health wise, both young and old.  Sherry is a rock through it all while all is chaos around her....(and us).
> ...



Sometime's it's call the sandwich period of our lives dealing with the heartache, challenges, and critical situations with both our parents and our kids.  And it is heart wrenching, terrifying, exhausting.  So you two take care of yourselves too.  You will get through it. but there is no denying that it tears you apart.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 7, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Esthermoon, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## SeaGal (Feb 7, 2018)

Sherry said:


> It's been overwhelming to say the least. My daughter continues to be monitored closely with her blood condition and pregnancy. Her WBC is back up to 17, which is concerning. Last Monday my dad went to the ER with cardiac issues. He had triple bypass 25 years ago, and should have seen a doctor months ago. However, he is stubborn, and refused to see a cardiologist after he finally told his doctor his symptoms. He finally was concerned enough to check himself in. They ran tests and discovered 2 out of the 3 bypasses were blocked. We thought they might do some stents, but are trying some medications for now. He was released on Friday, and today is the first day he is starting to regain some strength. In the meantime, my mom had some tests run last week and found out the lung cancer has metastasized to her brain. I went with her to the radiologist on Thursday to discuss options, and on Friday we went to the funeral home to make final arrangements. She had her mapping yesterday, and will soon be scheduled for targeted radiation, and hopefully it will be eradicated. It is guaranteed though to keep showing up, so we will play whack a mole until we are out of options. Some good news today was my daughter had an ultrasound and the heartbeat was strong. I wonder how I've kept it together, and I contribute it to my faith and my husband. WQ is there for me to lean on every step of the way.



That's a heavy load piled up on one plate.  It's a tribute to your strength that you've kept it together - with the blessings of faith and a loving hubby to share the burden.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 7, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Yeah, I can understand taking a few precautions of somebody who might go postal on them, but those precautions could have taken at the end of the day just as well as the beginning of the day and thus spare the employee from having to incur time and expense to go to work and then not get paid for the day.  If they paid her for the day, then it still sucks, but morning would be to her advantage.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 7, 2018)

SeaGal said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > It's been overwhelming to say the least. My daughter continues to be monitored closely with her blood condition and pregnancy. Her WBC is back up to 17, which is concerning. Last Monday my dad went to the ER with cardiac issues. He had triple bypass 25 years ago, and should have seen a doctor months ago. However, he is stubborn, and refused to see a cardiologist after he finally told his doctor his symptoms. He finally was concerned enough to check himself in. They ran tests and discovered 2 out of the 3 bypasses were blocked. We thought they might do some stents, but are trying some medications for now. He was released on Friday, and today is the first day he is starting to regain some strength. In the meantime, my mom had some tests run last week and found out the lung cancer has metastasized to her brain. I went with her to the radiologist on Thursday to discuss options, and on Friday we went to the funeral home to make final arrangements. She had her mapping yesterday, and will soon be scheduled for targeted radiation, and hopefully it will be eradicated. It is guaranteed though to keep showing up, so we will play whack a mole until we are out of options. Some good news today was my daughter had an ultrasound and the heartbeat was strong. I wonder how I've kept it together, and I contribute it to my faith and my husband. WQ is there for me to lean on every step of the way.
> ...



There are those times though that if you believe that God won't allow you more than you can handle, then God must think some of us are Superwoman or Superman.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 7, 2018)

Mr. P goes back to skin doc next Wednesday.
Says it's healing really fast now.
Bar any infection he has maybe 2 more appointments left.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 7, 2018)

Good night darlinks.  No change in the vigil list since last night - see Post 53271.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 8, 2018)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sherry and me have had more going on lately than you can imagine.  Seriously.....I don't think anyone would believe it.  We're doing fine, it's just everyone else in the family is falling apart health wise, both young and old.  Sherry is a rock through it all while all is chaos around her....(and us).
> 
> I guess when it rains it pours.  Oh well.
> 
> ...


 
She's certainly blessed having a man like you supporting her and all facing their tough times ..

 God Bless you both and the ones you love, you have my prayers...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 8, 2018)

Sherry said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry and me have had more going on lately than you can imagine.  Seriously.....I don't think anyone would believe it.  We're doing fine, it's just everyone else in the family is falling apart health wise, both young and old.  Sherry is a rock through it all while all is chaos around her....(and us).
> ...



Wow ... overwhelming to say the least...

So much totally beyond your control and you're stepping up like a truly great Mom, a Daughter, a Wife, a truly wonderful Lady does.. Life's tough when it's minute to minute, hour to hour, day to day and beyond.. don't feel guilty taking some time for yourself and regrouping your strengths and thoughts...  Best wishes and prayers Sherry...


----------



## Gracie (Feb 8, 2018)

Sherry said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry and me have had more going on lately than you can imagine.  Seriously.....I don't think anyone would believe it.  We're doing fine, it's just everyone else in the family is falling apart health wise, both young and old.  Sherry is a rock through it all while all is chaos around her....(and us).
> ...


I am thankful you and WQ have each other. My prayers are with you both and your family.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 8, 2018)

I greatly appreciate the support from my coffee house friends.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 8, 2018)

Sherry said:


> I greatly appreciate the support from my coffee house friends.



Yep, we make a pretty great bra....


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 8, 2018)

So...snowmageden has me squarely in its cross hairs tonight.  Somewhere between seven and ten inches, although at an inch an hour over a foot is very possible.  We have been lucky with snowfall, so I haven't fired up the snowblower in two or three months now.  Hope it fires up tomorrow.  I don't have a lot of time to clear snow as I have a 7:30 am to probably 7:15 pm work schedule at the post office.  I have to be up at 4 am on Saturday too.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 8, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> So...snowmageden has me squarely in its cross hairs tonight.  Somewhere between seven and ten inches, although at an inch an hour over a foot is very possible.  We have been lucky with snowfall, so I haven't fired up the snowblower in two or three months now.  Hope it fires up tomorrow.  I don't have a lot of time to clear snow as I have a 7:30 am to probably 7:15 pm work schedule at the post office.  I have to be up at 4 am on Saturday too.


"*Neither snow* nor *rain* nor heat nor gloom of night stays these couriers from the swift completion of their appointed rounds"
My dad did almost 50 yrs at PO retiring as a station manager...one of the few making money in town. Chased UPS out of several firms.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 8, 2018)

Manonthestreet said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > So...snowmageden has me squarely in its cross hairs tonight.  Somewhere between seven and ten inches, although at an inch an hour over a foot is very possible.  We have been lucky with snowfall, so I haven't fired up the snowblower in two or three months now.  Hope it fires up tomorrow.  I don't have a lot of time to clear snow as I have a 7:30 am to probably 7:15 pm work schedule at the post office.  I have to be up at 4 am on Saturday too.
> ...



I can only help send out what the post office delivers on the truck.  That should prove a challenge.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 9, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Esthermoon, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

_While some of us who are experiencing the winter that never was and pray for snow to restock the watersheds, we should always be mindful to take care in what we wish for.



_


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 9, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 175656



Well there is a place I wouldn't want to find myself in!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 9, 2018)

Hello coffee shoppers!!!  

Happy Friday!


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 9, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 175656
> ...




Yea ! I wonder what happened next . I also would not like to have been in the position of the man photographing baby Gorillas with the adult standing behind him. A photo of which I posted a few pages back. The Gorilla has a turned down mouth, and it looks pretty pissed off.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 9, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I'm pretty sure both images are fake.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 9, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> So...snowmageden has me squarely in its cross hairs tonight.  Somewhere between seven and ten inches, although at an inch an hour over a foot is very possible.  We have been lucky with snowfall, so I haven't fired up the snowblower in two or three months now.  Hope it fires up tomorrow.  I don't have a lot of time to clear snow as I have a 7:30 am to probably 7:15 pm work schedule at the post office.  I have to be up at 4 am on Saturday too.



Wow long hours.  Looks like that perilously 'iffy' job has turned into something permanent and serious?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 9, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I was thinking the same thing because the photographer taking either one of those photos would almost certainly have alerted the person in peril that the peril existed.  So I think we can chalk them up to skillful photoshopped images, but they still are great. 

Reminded me of that photoshopped image of the guy standing on the edge of the roof of the World Trade Center as a commercial airliner was coming at it.   That one made ALL the social media for days as the real deal.  It was a really skillful photoshop though to appear to be so believable.  The guy in the photo is the one who photoshopped it, however he used a photo of an American 757 airliner instead of the similar but larger 767s that hit the twin towers.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 9, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



One of the disadvantages of evolving technology is the greater ease with which people can put out false information.  Some of the photoshopped images you see are very convincing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 9, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Yes, and it can be used nefariously.  I recall one of the major news services awhile back photoshopping the smoke risking from damage inflicted on a small middle eastern country and it just looked horrendous.  The purpose of course was to imply the attacker was excessive and ruthless.  But some sharp eyed folks saw a repetitious pattern in that smoke and exposed it as the photoshop job that it was--imposition of much more smoke than what actually was there.  The real much smaller area of rising smoke was from the strategic military target that was hit.   And I have seen news photos of crowd sizes that were enhanced by including the same group of people over and over.  Photoshop experts are much more likely to spot that kind of thing than the average layman too. 

Mostly it is just harmless fun though.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 9, 2018)

Mr. P's best friend and riding buddy, likes his Can Am spyder trike and found out how fun it is to ride ,so he and Mr. P took his bike to a Tucson Motorcycle shop to turn his 2 wheel into a trike also.  

Both will soon be riding around all over the county this spring!
Maybe they will have a trike convoy in the not to distant future. 

I'm happy that hubby still has this time to enjoy himself.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 9, 2018)

Speaking of photoshopping, I'm wondering if last night's vigil list photo isn't a really skillful photoshop?  The highway--obviously somewhere other than the USA due to the cars traveling on the left side of the highway--appears to be cut through deep snow.  But the trees showing on top of the snow suggest maybe the snow wasn't that deep - or - the cars are simply in a pass cut through mountainous terrain and the rock is iced over?  Hard to tell really.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 9, 2018)

I've been pet sitting all week. Had a couple of lunch dates with ex co-workers one who also left the job. It's been uneventful. Anyone got plans for upcoming Valentines Day?


----------



## peach174 (Feb 9, 2018)

drifter said:


> I've been pet sitting all week. Had a couple of lunch dates with ex co-workers one who also left the job. It's been uneventful. Anyone got plans for upcoming Valentines Day?



Pet sitting huh?
What type of pet?


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 9, 2018)

peach174 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I've been pet sitting all week. Had a couple of lunch dates with ex co-workers one who also left the job. It's been uneventful. Anyone got plans for upcoming Valentines Day?
> ...



My moms cats. Millions and millions of cats.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 9, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Speaking of photoshopping, I'm wondering if last night's vigil list photo isn't a really skillful photoshop?  The highway--obviously somewhere other than the USA due to the cars traveling on the left side of the highway--appears to be cut through deep snow.  But the trees showing on top of the snow suggest maybe the snow wasn't that deep - or - the cards are simply in a pass cut through mountainous terrain and the rock is iced over?  Hard to tell really.



I was wondering how such tall snow could be cut so seemingly perfectly.  That picture looks as if it would require a 15 foot tall plow blade.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 9, 2018)

drifter said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



I feel for you. 
Just keep them well fed, maybe they won't gang up on you and blame you for Mama being gone.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 9, 2018)

peach174 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Most of them are outside. But she feeds them all so I have to make sure the food is kept up. My moms a "crazy cat lady"


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 9, 2018)

drifter said:


> I've been pet sitting all week. Had a couple of lunch dates with ex co-workers one who also left the job. It's been uneventful. Anyone got plans for upcoming Valentines Day?



We were pet sitting this week too as Carly was back for a few days while Dana went back to Salt Lake City for a followup visit following her heart transplant.  We returned Carly to her yesterday morning.  Verdict was very early symptoms of rejection though she said this was not a serious concern but just indicated she had to stay on the level of anti-rejection medicine she is on that has some unpleasant side effects.   Nevertheless, I am concerned so am keeping her on the vigil list.

Valentine's Day is Hombre and my wedding anniversary--I'll just say that we have been married longer than some/most of you are old --but we rarely do much to celebrate.  Going out to dinner or for anything on Valentine's Day is just too much of a zoo for it to be enjoyable for us--nobody takes reservations for just two and the wait times are always ridiculously long.  So we'll likely just invest in a really expensive steak to prepare at home and otherwise just watch some favorite movies and it will be great.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 9, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Do you have to suck the fun out of it?


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 9, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > So...snowmageden has me squarely in its cross hairs tonight.  Somewhere between seven and ten inches, although at an inch an hour over a foot is very possible.  We have been lucky with snowfall, so I haven't fired up the snowblower in two or three months now.  Hope it fires up tomorrow.  I don't have a lot of time to clear snow as I have a 7:30 am to probably 7:15 pm work schedule at the post office.  I have to be up at 4 am on Saturday too.
> ...



No they need people there at specific peak times, so 7:30 am to 1 pm then out til 3:45 to close, which can be late due to delays in delivery.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 9, 2018)

drifter said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



How many does she have really though?  I know it's not really millions, or at least I hope not!    That is way too many!


----------



## ricechickie (Feb 9, 2018)

Today was a lazy day.  I just spent all day on my phone and watched Hulu.  Still, no setbacks.  I am grateful.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 9, 2018)

ricechickie said:


> Today was a lazy day.  I just spent all day on my phone and watched Hulu.  Still, no setbacks.  I am grateful.



Good news!  Take good care of yourself.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 9, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



A dozen.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 9, 2018)

I don't really know why, but I found this commercial to be pretty funny!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 10, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Esthermoon, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

_A New England winter:  cold, peaceful, beautiful_


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 10, 2018)

Good morning everybody.  I have to go to the grocery store.

I hate going to the grocery store.

Whine.

But hope everybody else is have a good day.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 10, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  I have to go to the grocery store.
> 
> I hate going to the grocery store.
> 
> ...



Buy yourself something sweet.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 10, 2018)

On last week's coding test I got a D, then after it was adjusted for errors in scoring, I got an A.

This week I turned in my test earlier today, and I got an F.  After adjustment, I will probably end up with.....an F.   
In my coding class, you don't get a D until you get to a score of 70.  As of now, I have 13.7 out of 20 possible points, or a 68.5.  I know that I was correct on one part of a question that was marked wrong, but that's worth 0.2, which would get me up to 13.9 out of 20, or 69.5.  Half a point away from at least a D.
There is another question that I believe should be coded differently, but I'm not very hopeful I'll end up right about that.  If I am, that might give me another 0.67 points, getting me up to 14.57 out of 20, or 72.8.  That would be a D.  I'd need to get up to a 75 to get a C, and I am almost sure that isn't going to happen.
I made some stupid errors: a typo where a code should have been 5.0, but I typed 5.5; using a code that didn't include the acute nature of a diagnosis; one or two other things I should have just spent more time on.  Unfortunately, there are also some that I simply don't understand the reasoning behind the coding.  I sent an email to my instructor asking about each specific part I had an issue with, so hopefully she'll explain it in a way that makes sense.  As of now, the textbook is not particularly clear about some things.

I'm not happy about it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 10, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> On last week's coding test I got a D, then after it was adjusted for errors in scoring, I got an A.
> 
> This week I turned in my test earlier today, and I got an F.  After adjustment, I will probably end up with.....an F.
> In my coding class, you don't get a D until you get to a score of 70.  As of now, I have 13.7 out of 20 possible points, or a 68.5.  I know that I was correct on one part of a question that was marked wrong, but that's worth 0.2, which would get me up to 13.9 out of 20, or 69.5.  Half a point away from at least a D.
> ...



I know that disappoints you Montro, but it happens to pretty much everybody at least once.  I am embarrassed to admit the only course I ever flat out flunked in my entire formal education all the way through college.  One thing is for sure, you don't have to worry about your grade going down.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 10, 2018)

No change in the vigil list everybody.  Have a good night's sleep.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 11, 2018)

Yesterday at the store, Albertson's had Eggland's best eggs, the two dozen cartons, on sale.  I grabbed the last carton off the shelf, checked to make sure all eggs were intact--they were--and happily put them in my shopping cart.  I distinctly recall doing that.  But this morning when I went for eggs to make my cake for our Sunday luncheon with Aunt Betty and Dana, no eggs.  Checked the car.  No they weren't there.  Checked under the car.  No I had not set them down.  Checked my grocery ticket.  They were not rung up.

So, being a darn good investigator, I have deduced some unscrupulous soul who really REALLY wanted those eggs filched them out of the cart when I wasn't looking.  Now that takes gall.

I am annoyed.

Two negative posts on two consecutive days now.  Time for an attitude adjustment.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> On last week's coding test I got a D, then after it was adjusted for errors in scoring, I got an A.
> 
> This week I turned in my test earlier today, and I got an F.  After adjustment, I will probably end up with.....an F.
> In my coding class, you don't get a D until you get to a score of 70.  As of now, I have 13.7 out of 20 possible points, or a 68.5.  I know that I was correct on one part of a question that was marked wrong, but that's worth 0.2, which would get me up to 13.9 out of 20, or 69.5.  Half a point away from at least a D.
> ...



Can you retake the test?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Yesterday at the store, Albertson's had Eggland's best eggs, the two dozen cartons, on sale.  I grabbed the last carton off the shelf, checked to make sure all eggs were intact--they were--and happily put them in my shopping cart.  I distinctly recall doing that.  But this morning when I went for eggs to make my cake for our Sunday luncheon with Aunt Betty and Dana, no eggs.  Checked the car.  No they weren't there.  Checked under the car.  No I had not set them down.  Checked my grocery ticket.  They were not rung up.
> 
> So, being a darn good investigator, I have deduced some unscrupulous soul who really REALLY wanted those eggs filched them out of the cart when I wasn't looking.  Now that takes gall.
> 
> ...



Maybe you were the victim of a prank!  Lol!


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 11, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > On last week's coding test I got a D, then after it was adjusted for errors in scoring, I got an A.
> ...



Nope.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Is it too late to bring up your grades?


----------



## peach174 (Feb 11, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


>



Hang in there Foxfyre.
There is light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 11, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



It was just one grade, so I'm not failing the course or anything like that.  My first 4 tests in this class, I got 2 Bs and 2 As.  I still believe I will pass the class, but I worry that if I pass the class while not understanding a number of things within it, I might not be able to pass a certification exam when I complete my associate's, or I may have a hard time with an actual coding job.

Plus, this was far and away the worst grade I've gotten in a 'real' class since I began (I got a C in my cultural communication class, but that was one of those "you have to take one of these" electives, so I don't count it).  Also, I tend to get frustrated and unhappy when I don't excel at things.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 11, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


That's okay, not everyone can be perfect like me.........

Oh wait!!  Did I just say that out loud??!!
Pay no attention to that man behind the curtain!  The Great and Powerful Odd has spoken!


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 11, 2018)

Frustrated, been working on a vest with a leather collar, never done one before so it's a learning experience.  Already had to take it apart three times till I finally got it right only to find out it won't work the way I did it so I just had to completely take it apart this time to modify the collar and hope it works the way I think it will....... 
Oh and there's an artist display setup at a nearby park on Saturdays where one can display and sell their creations.  Talked with the head lady and there's a "jury of your peers" review before you can set up, showed her some of my wrist cuffs and she was impressed, claimed the main purpose of the peer review was to keep out the flea market types.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 12, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday at the store, Albertson's had Eggland's best eggs, the two dozen cartons, on sale.  I grabbed the last carton off the shelf, checked to make sure all eggs were intact--they were--and happily put them in my shopping cart.  I distinctly recall doing that.  But this morning when I went for eggs to make my cake for our Sunday luncheon with Aunt Betty and Dana, no eggs.  Checked the car.  No they weren't there.  Checked under the car.  No I had not set them down.  Checked my grocery ticket.  They were not rung up.
> ...



Naw.  I think somebody wanted that carton of eggs.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 12, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Esthermoon, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

_Winter on the high desert this year has offered a respite from the summer heat, but otherwise so far it has been the winter that never came._


----------



## ricechickie (Feb 12, 2018)

My daughter had a pretty scary accident last night.  She’s ok, will be pretty sore today, but it looked like every airbag deployed.  She hit some black ice, spun out of control and hit a median barrier on the highway.  There were no other cars involved, thank God.

I miss having her dad to get through stuff like that.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 12, 2018)

ricechickie said:


> My daughter had a pretty scary accident last night.  She’s ok, will be pretty sore today, but it looked like every airbag deployed.  She hit some black ice, spun out of control and hit a median barrier on the highway.  There were no other cars involved, thank God.
> 
> I miss having her dad to get through stuff like that.


At least she's okay.


----------



## ricechickie (Feb 12, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > My daughter had a pretty scary accident last night.  She’s ok, will be pretty sore today, but it looked like every airbag deployed.  She hit some black ice, spun out of control and hit a median barrier on the highway.  There were no other cars involved, thank God.
> ...



That’s the important thing.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 12, 2018)

ricechickie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...


Welp I could get preachy about driving too fast where black ice may exist but I won't........


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 12, 2018)

ricechickie said:


> My daughter had a pretty scary accident last night.  She’s ok, will be pretty sore today, but it looked like every airbag deployed.  She hit some black ice, spun out of control and hit a median barrier on the highway.  There were no other cars involved, thank God.
> 
> I miss having her dad to get through stuff like that.



Wow.  Scary.  For her and her mom.   Glad she is mostly okay.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 12, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Even when you know though, it happens.  When we still lived up on the mountain, I was headed home through Tijeras Canyon late one afternoon.  It was snowing pretty hard so nobody was traveling at high speeds, but the temperatures were high enough that the road surface was just wet and we weren't just creeping along either.  Then we got to the bridge at Dead Man's Curve where the five cars in front of me hit the black ice and all started sliding and spinning.  I was far enough back to get slowed down and just watched those cars sliding and weaving and spinning completely around like it had been choreographed.  Miraculously none hit each other or anything else.  Amazing to watch.  But if I wasn't behind them aways so I could be prepared for the danger, I probably would have been one of them.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 12, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...


I understand how unpredictable black ice can be, hit a patch and did a slo-mo 360 in the middle of a major road, no one else on the road at that moment but if all her airbags deployed.......  The vehicle was traveling too fast for the conditions, airbags don't deploy with a small bump or two.


----------



## ricechickie (Feb 12, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I asked her about that, she said she was keeping up with the flow of traffic.  I chalk it up to lesson (hopefully) learned.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 12, 2018)

ricechickie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


When I was 19 I used to give my wheelchair bound neighbor a ride to the same community college I was attending in Colorado, he was a classroom instructor for police defensive driving and taught me everything he knew.  Can't tell you how many accidents I was able to avoid.  Back in Northern Virginia I would be putzing down the snow and ice covered highways watching the flow of traffic wiz past me only to catch up with them later down the road in either pile ups or upside down in the ditch/median.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 12, 2018)

ricechickie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



There is that too.  She probably will never again do winter driving without considering the possibility.  I know I think about it constantly when driving in winter conditions.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 12, 2018)

Keeping up with the flow of traffic a big % of the time will get you nothing but trouble...
Imho most people drive way to fast...   ricechickie            thank goodness your daughter was all right...


----------



## ricechickie (Feb 12, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Keeping up with the flow of traffic a big % of the time will get you nothing but trouble...
> Imho most people drive way to fast...   ricechickie            thank goodness your daughter was all right...



I agree.  The road only looked wet, she said.  I tell her whenever the weather looks iffy, stay off the highway.  She just made a mistake in judgment.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 12, 2018)

Just finished dinner, marinaded pork chops in a mix of apple juice, Worcestershire sauce and garlic, added salt, pepper and onion powder as they were sautéed.  When done I removed the chops and added the marinade, reduced it then pored it over rice.


----------



## ricechickie (Feb 12, 2018)

I made tuna salad for dinner.  But I did chop up some dill and sweet pickles!


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 12, 2018)

I microwaved broccoli and country-fried steak patties.  I did put salt and pepper on the broccoli.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 12, 2018)

ricechickie said:


> I made tuna salad for dinner.  But I did chop up some dill and sweet pickles!



Yum!


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 12, 2018)

I hate driving.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 12, 2018)

ricechickie said:


> I made tuna salad for dinner.  But I did chop up some dill and sweet pickles!


About an hour ago I made ham salad, hopefully it will make it till lunch tomorrow....... 
I use a small electric chopper/grinder, put in onion, dill pickles then the ham and enough mayo to make it moist, put it in the fridge overnight to allow the flavors to blend.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Feb 12, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Just finished dinner, marinaded pork chops in a mix of apple juice, Worcestershire sauce and garlic, added salt, pepper and onion powder as they were sautéed.  When done I removed the chops and added the marinade, reduced it then pored it over rice.





That sounds damn good!  When are we all coming over.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 12, 2018)

Yesterday for our Sunday lunch with Aunt Betty and Dana we had bar-b-qued pork loin slow cooked in the slow cooker over night, with my signature baked beans, green bean casserole, orange fluff salad and whipped sweet potatoes.  I always make enough to send some of everything home with each of them.  Then we shredded the pork and made barbqued pork sliders for dinner tonight.  Yum.

Hombre and I baked cookies together again today and it was fun.  Tomorrow I will deliver some to my sister who was recently moved to assisted living.

It's funny, Hombre and I have been married all these years--okay decades--and just recently we have been doing things you would more expect newly weds to be doing together.  Interesting.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 12, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Esthermoon, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.

_Hawaii does have a winter but on its highest mountains amidst the volcano craters._


----------



## ricechickie (Feb 13, 2018)

I miss cooking.  I just haven’t had the stamina to stand up that long.  But today, I’m roasting a turkey.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 13, 2018)

ricechickie said:


> I miss cooking.  I just haven’t had the stamina to stand up that long.  But today, I’m roasting a turkey.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 13, 2018)

drifter said:


> I hate driving.



I hate driving around people and large objects.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 13, 2018)

ricechickie said:


> I miss cooking.  I just haven’t had the stamina to stand up that long.  But today, I’m roasting a turkey.



Wow roasting a turkey, even lifting a turkey, is pretty ambitious for somebody taking it easy.


----------



## ricechickie (Feb 13, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > I miss cooking.  I just haven’t had the stamina to stand up that long.  But today, I’m roasting a turkey.
> ...



It’s a smallish one.  I seasoned it and popped it in the oven.  It’s just about done.


----------



## ricechickie (Feb 13, 2018)

By the way, it’s just a turkey, not a whole turkey dinner!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 13, 2018)

ricechickie said:


> By the way, it’s just a turkey, not a whole turkey dinner!



Well, a 'whole turkey dinner' is rather subjective anyway.  

I do enjoy having turkey available for sandwiches, chef's salads, casseroles, etc. or just a slice with a baked sweet potato or whatever.   Hombre thinks he is not fond of turkey (though he never complains when I slip it into something) so I don't have turkey on hand all that often--I usually just order some sliced turkey at the deli when I buy it.  But it is never as good as the turkey I roast myself.    It is one of the healthiest and most versatile proteins.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 13, 2018)

I made a buffalo pot roast with an apple cider sauce.
It turned out really good.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Feb 13, 2018)

peach174 said:


> I made a buffalo pot roast with an apple cider sauce.
> It turned out really good.




Sounds like they're  a lot of good cooks in the coffee shop.  :}


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 13, 2018)

WelfareQueen said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > I made a buffalo pot roast with an apple cider sauce.
> ...



A lot of good cooks......and me.  

Maybe I'm the exception that proves the rule?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 14, 2018)

WelfareQueen said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > I made a buffalo pot roast with an apple cider sauce.
> ...



I think I share the love of cooking with several in the Coffee Shop.  Whether I qualify as a 'good cook' though is probably in the eye of the beholder.   But it is something I really enjoy doing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 14, 2018)

No change in the vigil list from last night, so good night darlinks.  Hope all are having a good week.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 14, 2018)

Anybody doing anything special on Valentine's Day?

Dana and Aunt Betty are treating Hombre and me to a Valentine's Day lunch at a local steak house as it is also our wedding anniversary.  We chose to do lunch as getting a table anywhere tonight will almost certainly require a long wait.  Today few, if any,  restaurants won't take reservations parties of less than six or more.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 14, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Anybody doing anything special on Valentine's Day?
> 
> Dana and Aunt Betty are treating Hombre and me to a Valentine's Day lunch at a local steak house as it is also our wedding anniversary.  We chose to do lunch as getting a table anywhere tonight will almost certainly require a long wait.  Today few, if any,  restaurants won't take reservations parties of less than six or more.



The little one is going to a cooking class this evening, her first.  Tomorrow she has a Valentine's dance at school.  We have to work on a report in what free time she'll have available outside of those things, after she gets her homework and normal studying done.  I also need to do my own school work.  That's about it for my plans.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 14, 2018)

I have been listening to Pink Floyd's album 'the division bell' over and over again. But I would like to find another album that is just as good. I don't know much about it but I think it is a more recent album than the classics like, 'dark side of the moon'. What I am looking for is a recent Pink Floyd album that is as good as 'the division bell'.

Trouble is I will have to buy the album without hearing it. Anybody know of recent Floyd albums they can recommend?


----------



## peach174 (Feb 14, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Anybody doing anything special on Valentine's Day?
> 
> Dana and Aunt Betty are treating Hombre and me to a Valentine's Day lunch at a local steak house as it is also our wedding anniversary.  We chose to do lunch as getting a table anywhere tonight will almost certainly require a long wait.  Today few, if any,  restaurants won't take reservations parties of less than six or more.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 14, 2018)

Happy St. Valentine's Day!  Love is in the air along side flu viruses.  Mom's 84th birthday was yesterday and I'm happy to report we avoided the starchy fare at Bob Evans.  My Aunt Roxie suggested to Mom that she try a newly remodeled Italian restaurant in nearby Salem, Ohio.  So my brother and sister-in-law, Mom and I bundled into my brother's Honda CRV and drove the twenty five minutes North for her birthday dinner.

We recalled passed birthdays and St. Valentine's Days.  My nine year old nephew was at my brother's house Sunday evening decorating a shoe box as a St. Valentine's Day mailbox.  Lots of lacy paper and red ribbons were glued over the Thom McAnn logos and a generous slot was cut in the lid.

Back when I was his age we did the same thing.  We would exchange Valentines with all our classmates.  Little sugary hearts with trite sayings like 'Oh! You kid!' and 'Be Mine!' written on top as well as foil wrapped heart shaped chocolates were given to inculcate us in the traditions of courtship.  Images of cupids and hearts decorated the classroom and we were dressed by our Moms in red and white.

Meanwhile Spring seems to be waiting impatiently in the wings.  On our daily walk in the park yesterday I heard birdsong that has been strangely mute for the past few months.  Mute except for the crows that flock and take to wing as if they were in an East Liverpool dinner theater production of Alfred Hitchcock's The Birds.  

Maple sugar production has begun as the sugar shacks are being readied.  The maple syrup producers will be out in their sugar bush (a term used to describe groves of sugar maple trees, and that strip club out by the airport).  They don't tap the trees as we were taught in the film strips teachers used to enthrall their classes back in the day.  Rather they take a cordless drill out to the sugar bush, drill and tap a tree then attach a system of plastic tubing to draw the sap to the sugar shack.  No more buckets hanging from each tree and no more horse drawn sledge with a big tank to collect the sap from those buckets.

Sunday marks the first Easter Pageant on the Hillside rehearsal.  We will sort through the costumes, take inventory on the makeup and props, repair anything that did not fare too well since last year and maybe even read a few lines.  Trinity Presbyterian church closed last month and the congregation merged with those attending Long's Run Presbyterian.  The church building itself was sold to a community group which turned it into a community learning center.

That building suffered from some architectural missteps.  A flat roof, no central air conditioning and an over abundance of concrete made it leaky, hot in the summer and spiritually cold all year long.  The floors are polished concrete.  The beams are exposed prestressed concrete.  The altar is concrete.  The forty foot tall walls in the sanctuary are concrete block.  The equally tall clear glass windows in the sanctuary are one foot wide, suggesting the slits in a castle wall archers used to ward off attackers.  It is more of a bunker than a place of spiritual worship.

But enough complaining about the old church.  It's time now to look forward to Spring and embrace the love February 14th brings.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 14, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> I have been listening to Pink Floyd's album 'the division bell' over and over again. But I would like to find another album that is just as good. I don't know much about it but I think it is a more recent album than the classics like, 'dark side of the moon'. What I am looking for is a recent Pink Floyd album that is as good as 'the division bell'.
> 
> Trouble is I will have to buy the album without hearing it. Anybody know of recent Floyd albums they can recommend?



I have never minded Pink Floyd's music--enjoy a lot of it even--but I don't own any of their albums.   My daughter likes their album "The Wall"


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 14, 2018)

Oh noez!  Flee!


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## Dajjal (Feb 14, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I have been listening to Pink Floyd's album 'the division bell' over and over again. But I would like to find another album that is just as good. I don't know much about it but I think it is a more recent album than the classics like, 'dark side of the moon'. What I am looking for is a recent Pink Floyd album that is as good as 'the division bell'.
> ...




I have been targeted by amazon because of searching for Pink Floyd albums, and a banner add appeared at the top of this forum suggesting the album 'wish you were here' so I brought it.


----------



## ricechickie (Feb 14, 2018)

I took my daughter out to lunch today, not for any special reason, but because we were running errands and both hungry.  We went to a Japanese restaurant; we both love sushi and sashimi.  Walked in, had lunch, had a great talk.  As we’re walking out, I noticed all these balloons all over the place.  I’m dodging red ribbons hanging from these heart-shaped Mylar balloons, and I said, loudly, “Oh my God! I forgot it’s Valentine’s Day!”

The waitress laughed at me.  My daughter, who has no significant other at the moment, said, “Oh.  Yeah, I guess it is!”

I wasn’t the romantic in the relationship......


----------



## peach174 (Feb 14, 2018)

We got a valentine's gift today.
Good luck our way for a change. 
Mr. P won the daily quarter drawing today at the Eagles.
$111.00 dollars!  yeah!!!


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 14, 2018)

The test I got an F on has been reviewed, and changed to a D.

Still terrible, still below a passing grade, but at least I gained a little bit.

Unfortunately, the little one is having issues in school lately.  Now I have to worry about how I may be screwing up both my own education, and hers.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 14, 2018)

Mr. P saw the skin wound doc this morning.
He says it'll be another 4weeks before it is completely fully healed.
Wow - from Sept. till the middle of March. 7months.
That gives you all some clue as to how deeply the blood blisters ate into his skin.
I could not take the scraping of dead skin off, so I always left the room, till it was all over with. My poor baby. 
He has had more pain off and on with this ,than any of the other things that's happened to him last year.
His next appt. is Wednesday. Looks like once a week from now on till he's done.


----------



## ding (Feb 14, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


You chose well.

Animals is excellent too.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 14, 2018)

Daj... Ding is not leading you down the garden path with his recommendation of the '*Animals*' album... Excellent music... 1977 I was a very fortunate individual and a friend gave me a ticket to see Pink Floyd in Frankfurt, Germany at the Festhalle and it was right after the release the Animals Album... All it cost me was a r/t Train ticket and a 10 gram chunk of Black Hashish... Life was good...

pink floyd animals frankfurt germany 1977 - Bing video


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 15, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition._

And the light is left on for Noomi, Freedombecki, Esthermoon, and all others we hope are okay and will return to us.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 15, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Happy St. Valentine's Day!  Love is in the air along side flu viruses.  Mom's 84th birthday was yesterday and I'm happy to report we avoided the starchy fare at Bob Evans.  My Aunt Roxie suggested to Mom that she try a newly remodeled Italian restaurant in nearby Salem, Ohio.  So my brother and sister-in-law, Mom and I bundled into my brother's Honda CRV and drove the twenty five minutes North for her birthday dinner.
> 
> We recalled passed birthdays and St. Valentine's Days.  My nine year old nephew was at my brother's house Sunday evening decorating a shoe box as a St. Valentine's Day mailbox.  Lots of lacy paper and red ribbons were glued over the Thom McAnn logos and a generous slot was cut in the lid.
> 
> ...


Let me guess, the church was built in the mid to late 30s out of the miracle building material of that era, concrete.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 15, 2018)

I went to dinner and got flowers, and today continues more valentine adventures.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 15, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Happy St. Valentine's Day!  Love is in the air along side flu viruses.  Mom's 84th birthday was yesterday and I'm happy to report we avoided the starchy fare at Bob Evans.  My Aunt Roxie suggested to Mom that she try a newly remodeled Italian restaurant in nearby Salem, Ohio.  So my brother and sister-in-law, Mom and I bundled into my brother's Honda CRV and drove the twenty five minutes North for her birthday dinner.
> ...


Nope!  The church was built in the early 1960s.  The architect actually won awards for the design!

Redirect Notice


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 15, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Sorry I was kinda joking due to concrete becoming the miracle building material back in the 30s.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 15, 2018)

Well the really good news is it's been raining here since last night.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 15, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


There still is plenty of vintage WPA concrete projects around here.  Just down river in Wellsville, Ohio there is a flood wall that was built during the depression.  The Village of Wellsville hired a muralist who painted scenes from that town on both sides of the wall.  I'm not sure how well that wall will hold back floodwaters, but it looks great!


----------



## peach174 (Feb 15, 2018)

Live cam at Reid park zoo

The giraffe and grizzly bears are enjoying the rains.
Giraffe, Reid Park Zoo


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 15, 2018)

peach174 said:


> Live cam at Reid park zoo
> 
> The giraffe and grizzly bears are enjoying the rains.
> Giraffe, Reid Park Zoo



How wonderful!

So are we here in Albuquerque.  Slow steady rain over night that stopped just a few minutes ago.  Hoping we'll get even a bit more.  So desperately needed and it came slow enough to actually do some good.


----------



## ricechickie (Feb 15, 2018)

I know gift cards are very popular, and as a teacher, I get a lot of them.  Since parents see me with a coffee cup so often, the coffee shop gift card is a frequent present for holidays or, recently, a get well gift.  So I’ve got literally a stack of coffee shop gift cards.  I decided to get organized and separate the cards by establishment so that they’re easier to find when I want to treat myself.  The most common are two chains.  One is a kind of no-frills, homey place that just does coffee well.  The other one is known as more pretentious and has every variation on coffee that I think you could ask for.  As I was sorting, I noticed something.  The cards for the homier chain were often for 10, 15, even $20.  The ones for the upscale chain were often for 10 or even just $5.  I would have expected that to be reversed.  

Of course, I’m grateful for anything, but it’s just something I noticed.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 15, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Live cam at Reid park zoo
> ...



Yes it is wonderful. 
We don't get enough of the slow all day, all night soakers, so us desert dwellers really appreciate it.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 15, 2018)

I love the rainy nights.


----------



## BradVesp (Feb 15, 2018)

It's almost another New Year.  Chinese this time.  I thought it was weeks ago.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 15, 2018)

I went on a scenic train ride and it was fun. I'm watching Psychic detectives on Amazon Prime, it's a series in Wales.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 16, 2018)

Prayers and thoughts tonight extended to the victims and families in Parkland, Florida.

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.




_


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 16, 2018)

I got a B on my latest coding quiz.  A lot better than the D of the previous quiz.  Also, there are 3 questions I believe I should have gotten correct.  One of the questions gave 4 choices, but none were correct (the right answer was actually two of the choices), and I knew there would be an issue when I was doing the question.  Another, I know that the given code was incorrect, as the code book requires another character, and I think I gave the correct code.  The third, I believe that I was correct to code 'unspecified' rather than the 'other' listed by the program as the correct code.

If I am right about those questions, I will have an A.  If I get credit for the one that did not have a correct choice, and either of the other 2, I'll have an A.  Fingers crossed I know what I'm talking about with them.  

The little one has been having problems with some quizzes lately, which is unusual for her.  Her grade in social studies had gone way down.  However, my employer looked her grade up this morning to see how it had changed since we saw how low it had gotten, and it has gone up quite a bit.  I'm still concerned about the poor scores the little one has gotten on some of her work lately, but at least it appears as though she may have all As and Bs when her report card comes in the next few weeks.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 16, 2018)

Our dirt road is all tore up by our trash truck this morning. Another trash truck came to help and now it's stuck too.
They both got stuck down near the neighbors again and are still there right now.
Our poor road is so tore up, I hope Mr. P doesn't get stranded trying to come home. 
That's going to be a mess if I have to lug in the groceries from far away, at least I have my trusted rubber boots.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 16, 2018)

peach174 said:


> Our dirt road is all tore up by our trash truck this morning. Another trash truck came to help and now it's stuck too.
> They both got stuck down near the neighbors again and are still there right now.
> Our poor road is so tore up, I hope Mr. P doesn't get stranded trying to come home.
> That's going to be a mess if I have to lug in the groceries from far away, at least I have my trusted rubber boots.



Pavement for the win!


----------



## peach174 (Feb 16, 2018)

A tow truck came and pulled them both out.
Mr. P got home safe and sound.
He's pretty experienced in how not to get stuck in mud.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 16, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Our dirt road is all tore up by our trash truck this morning. Another trash truck came to help and now it's stuck too.
> ...



The drawbacks of country living. 
At least we don't have this problem too often. The perks of desert life.


----------



## ricechickie (Feb 16, 2018)

I just had a huge scare.

I still wear mine and my husband’s wedding bands (his fits on my left pointer finger).  All of a sudden, I realized his ring was missing from my hand.  Since the surgery, I’ve lost weight, and it’s slipped off before, but I’ve always felt it.

This time, I don’t know how many hours it was gone.  I washed dishes, so I checked the sink. Nothing.  I decided to go upstairs to check the shower.  But at the foot of the stairs, I saw my purse hanging.  I decided on the spur of the moment to check, pull everything out, and there it was, down in the bottom. I was digging in the bag several times as I ran errands this afternoon, and it must have just slid off in there.

Such a small object, that could have been anywhere in the house or out, and I found it in the second place I looked.

If I had lost it, I would have been devastated.  It will hang on a necklace from now on.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 17, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition.

“Never laugh at live dragons.” _
― J.R.R. Tolkien


----------



## SeaGal (Feb 17, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> _
> “Never laugh at live dragons.” _
> ― J.R.R. Tolkien



That reminds of this poignant quote by G.K. Chesterton...






Though the complete quote goes as follows...
*“Fairy tales do not tell children the dragons exist. Children already know that dragons exist. Fairy tales tell children the dragons can be killed.” *


----------



## Toro (Feb 17, 2018)

Have a great weekend, Coffee Shoppers!


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 17, 2018)

SeaGal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > _
> ...



I would argue that it's more like fairy tales tell children that dragons eat people.  

Fairy tales are often pretty violent and scary!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 17, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> SeaGal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Yes, they can be, as were the cartoons that many of us grew up with--think Elmer Fudd always after Bugs Bunny with his shotgun or the Coyote's schemes to do in the Roadrunner--but I think they are also valuable. 

Children who grow up with those kinds of cartoons and fairy tales are children who have a strong sense of right and wrong and that right always produces the best outcome.  They are blessed with rich imaginations that allows them to envision good witches and bad witches, kings, queens, princes, castles, adventure, magic, and yes dragons that they have never seen--stories fraught with adventure and triumph of good over evil.  And no matter how devious or dangerous or threatening the circumstances, the children or the heroes/heroines are always okay in the end.  And it has always amazed me that, without ever being told, the children somehow just know that the stories are just wonderful imaginative stories.

I grew up with those stories and I still want all the stories that entertain me to have happy endings.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 17, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > SeaGal said:
> ...



Grimm's fairy tales is an apt name, as many of the older fairy tales are filled with pretty grim content.  I've read that originally, that book of stories was not even meant for children; they were adult stories that, somehow, got altered and turned into children's tales over time.  Supposedly Little Red Riding Hood and Rapunzel were actually fairly sexual stories.  On the other hand, the Grimm brothers are supposed to have added to the violence and gore in making the stories for children; the evil sisters in Cinderella cut off their toes trying to fit into the slipper, and have their eyes pecked out by birds; the evil queen in Snow White has to dance in red hot shoes of iron.

Looney Tunes were violent, but not the sort of graphic violence you can see in some of the old fairy tales, and not the permanent sort of violent consequences, either.

I've long found the content of older fairy tales surprisingly gruesome.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 17, 2018)

peach174 said:


> Our dirt road is all tore up by our trash truck this morning. Another trash truck came to help and now it's stuck too.
> They both got stuck down near the neighbors again and are still there right now.
> Our poor road is so tore up, I hope Mr. P doesn't get stranded trying to come home.
> That's going to be a mess if I have to lug in the groceries from far away, at least I have my trusted rubber boots.


We were looking at property on the high plains years ago, all dirt roads, every one around had 4 wheel drive, not so much for the snow but for the monsoon season when the roads turn to red molasses.  Needless to say we decided against it........


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 17, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Perhaps, but the quite large book of Grimm's Fairy Tales was one of my favorite books that I read over and over and over again.  What child would not want to be rescued by the handsome Prince?   And though Cinderella is not a Grimm's tale, what child would not see those evil step sisters as deserving of whatever consequences their meanness and stupidity brought them while imagining a fairy godmother who could do wonderful things or being Cinderella at the ball or being whisked away by the Prince to live happily ever after.  It was important that the good, kind person won out in the end, however, and that good triumphed over evil.

I grew up to be quite non violent and I hope a reasonably responsible, productive citizen who does her best to be compassionate and treat people with respect (though I'll admit I miss now and then.  I don't blame that on the fairy tales though.)

On the other hand, I always felt that nagging sensation that 'this is wrong' when presented the stories of the bad guy or criminally minded that make the criminal or bad guy the sympathetic character that you find yourself emotionally pulling for to succeed.  Or the character identified with is the one that is ruthless and merciless which is too often the case these days especially in video games.   I think such stories being the norm could have a very negative effect on kids.

Even in my old Microsoft Big Huge Game "Rise of Nations", you can choose several goals, but the most fun one for me is to conquer the world.  But your Army is ruthless, attacking other nations and destroying all in its path.  And because you are limited to only so many citizens and military units, when you complete building and need more military, you kill off your superfluous citizen population, even scholars in the temples.  I hate doing that even as I tell myself it is just a video game.  And instinctively I think it might not be healthy for children to be playing this  game.  It isn't good to win only by doing wrong things.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 17, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Our dirt road is all tore up by our trash truck this morning. Another trash truck came to help and now it's stuck too.
> ...



It's not real bad here during the monsoon because the water runs off faster.
When it rains like this ,the ground gets really soaked, then it's molasses!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 17, 2018)

It’s that time of the year again.  Tax time.  I hauled all the documents down to the accountant’s office yesterday.  He will call me before long to sign everything and settle up with Uncle Sam.  Did I mention that I hate taxes?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 17, 2018)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Here in town there are no dirt streets so rain is not a problem in that regard; however, being desert, we don't deal with more than 8 inches or so per year.  Thus they didn't spend a lot on storm drain infrastructure.  So, when the occasional frog stranglers which are inevitable on the desert come, we do deal with street flooding that can make driving quite interesting.  They have now bridged almost all of the water crossings though.  When we first moved to Albuquerque almost every big rain resulted in somebody, often in a car, floating off down one of the arroyos.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 17, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> It’s that time of the year again.  Tax time.  I hauled all the documents down to the accountant’s office yesterday.  He will call me before long to sign everything and settle up with Uncle Sam.  Did I mention that I hate taxes?



Hey BBD.  Hope you are feeling much better.  I have done our taxes for many years now, but I agree it sucks.  At least since we retired, our taxes are quite a bit simpler than they were when we were running the biz.  Hopefully with the new tax reform kicking in this year, they will be even more simple for most folks.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 17, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


El Paso has the same problem, never planned for the monsoon season, they've been working (slowly) on installing drainage.


----------



## SixFoot (Feb 17, 2018)

I think I completed my spiritual journey ahead of schedule. So grateful to the Mojave Shamans... such a beautiful people!


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 17, 2018)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Monsoon season commute......


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 17, 2018)

SixFoot said:


> I think I completed my spiritual journey ahead of schedule. So grateful to the Mojave Shamans... such a beautiful people!



Details?   And you are feeling better these days Sixfoot?


----------



## peach174 (Feb 17, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Exactly ! 
Now triple that mess with two trash trucks and a tow truck.
A great big huge mess.  

Luckily one of our neighbors has a huge 4wheel drive pick up and drove up and down over the deep ruts, he had to do it several times in order to get it a little smoother.
Still a mess though .


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 17, 2018)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



We were lucky up on the mountain.  Our road and driveway was dirt, but the ground was so rocky that the road never got really soft even in the rainiest times.  We were far more likely to get stuck in the snow up there than we were in the mud.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 17, 2018)

Checking in over at a small board I help moderate now and then, I ran across this:

The brief explanation was that a new human species has been identified:


----------



## SixFoot (Feb 17, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > I think I completed my spiritual journey ahead of schedule. So grateful to the Mojave Shamans... such a beautiful people!
> ...





I'll have to post more specifically later as I'm about to head out to a baby shower, but I've had several psychedelic journey's assisted by real shamans with the full chanting and drumming. I've also been on a doctor-assisted cannabis ingestion regimen of THC, CBD, and terpene saps. Lots of good results all around. Almost hate to have to go back at this point. lol


----------



## peach174 (Feb 17, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Well we did have gravel ,now it's nothing but mud mixed with the gravel. 
They'll come out here,grate it and regravel it. Our little county is pretty good at keeping it maintained. We are a suburb of Benson.

Benson city has their own trash , but we have 2 private trash companies that the people can use out here.

I bet the owner is pretty angry, because those big huge heavy duty tow trucks are not cheep.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 17, 2018)

Hello my Coffee shop friends. Just stopping by to wish you all a good weekend....


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 17, 2018)

SFC Ollie said:


> Hello my Coffee shop friends. Just stopping by to wish you all a good weekend....



Ollie!  Hope all is going as well for you as can be.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 17, 2018)

I'm still vertical. More and more busy these days. I'm Commander of my local American Legion. A member of the United Veterans Council, a member of the Mahoning Veterans memorial, Member of the Vietnam Veterans of America. And a member of the Circle of Trustees for the Butler Institute of American Art. Gotta keep moving....


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 18, 2018)

SFC Ollie said:


> Hello my Coffee shop friends. Just stopping by to wish you all a good weekend....



It's a good weekend whenever Ollie stops by.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 18, 2018)

I'm putting my older sister on the vigil list friends.  She was admitted to the hospital yesterday because her oxygen was low but was feeling fine last night and expected to be sent home this morning.  But she was not released and then this afternoon had a heart attack and actually coded for a brief time.  They were able to revive her and sent her up to ICU where she is doing much better and is stable tonight.  They still have no clue what brought it on.  Had it not happened in the hospital, we almost surely would have lost her.  Bad scare for the family.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 18, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> I'm putting my older sister on the vigil list friends.  She was admitted to the hospital yesterday because her oxygen was low but was feeling fine last night and expected to be sent home this morning.  But she was not released and then this afternoon had a heart attack and actually coded for a brief time.  They were able to revive her and sent her up to ICU where she is doing much better and is stable tonight.  They still have no clue what brought it on.  Had it not happened in the hospital, we almost surely would have lost her.  Bad scare for the family.



Fingers crossed it ends up being found and easily correctable, MamaFox.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 18, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition._
_
Through technology we are capable of creating dinosaurs and show them on the screen even though they are extinct 65 million years.  That is an incredible thing. --Werner Herzog
_


----------



## ricechickie (Feb 18, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> I'm putting my older sister on the vigil list friends.  She was admitted to the hospital yesterday because her oxygen was low but was feeling fine last night and expected to be sent home this morning.  But she was not released and then this afternoon had a heart attack and actually coded for a brief time.  They were able to revive her and sent her up to ICU where she is doing much better and is stable tonight.  They still have no clue what brought it on.  Had it not happened in the hospital, we almost surely would have lost her.  Bad scare for the family.



Sending positive thoughts.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 18, 2018)

Just got this in my e-mail:

An old farmer was asked to give the opening prayer at the church board meeting.  So he started out:

Lord, you know I don't like buttermilk.   (The pastor raised an eyebrow.)
And Lord you know I ain't partial to lard.  (The pastor raised both eyebrows.)
And Lord, I don't eat raw white flour or baking powder or salt.  (The pastor wondered where he was going with this.)
But Lord, when they all get mixed together and heated up in the oven, I sure like the biscuits.
So Lord, we all are hearing and going through a lot of stuff we don't like.  We just need to figure when you get done mixing everything up, we'll get something even better than biscuits.​
Whether we are praying folks or not here, I think/hope there is a lesson in that.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 18, 2018)

Well, now I know why I asked for recommendations of Pink Floyd albums. I have since brought two albums without having heard them, and one is good and the other is crap. The good one is called 'wish you were here'
The bad one is called 'the endless river'
The reason I wanted to find good new albums is because I love the album ' the division bell' and play it a lot. But I tire of the same thing so I wanted to find another album as good. I read a review which said the album ' the endless river' was out takes of 'the division bell' so I thought it would be good. But it is nothing more than a lot of short tracks that probably were left over from recording ' the division bell' so I am disappointed with it.


----------



## Comrade Johnson (Feb 18, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> The good one is called 'wish you were here'



I didn't think that there were anybody in the world who hadn't heard 'wish you were here'


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 18, 2018)

Comrade Johnson said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > The good one is called 'wish you were here'
> ...



Meekly raises hand. . . .


----------



## Comrade Johnson (Feb 18, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Meekly raises hand. . . .



Oh, it's a terrible mistake - something like not having heard the Beatles or Elvis Presley


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 18, 2018)

Comrade Johnson said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > The good one is called 'wish you were here'
> ...



Yes it was quite familiar.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 18, 2018)

Comrade Johnson said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Meekly raises hand. . . .
> ...



I'm sure.  I grew up with Elvis and was pretty young when the Beatles came onto the American scene and enjoyed them, but just never got into the Pink Floyd crowd for some reason and therefore didn't have a lot of exposure to that band.  Maybe a bit too progressive/psychedelic for my tastes?  I didn't develop an appetite for a lot of John Lennon's stuff after he left the Beatles maybe for the same reason though that too was a matter of taste rather than based on any philosophical criteria or ideology.  But I did and do enjoy a few select songs from both.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 18, 2018)

SFC Ollie said:


> Hello my Coffee shop friends. Just stopping by to wish you all a good weekend....



Very glad to hear from you every once in a while.
It's very good to be busy and active!
Mr. P and I say howdey! 
Keep in touch when it's possible, we miss you.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 18, 2018)

Comrade Johnson said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Meekly raises hand. . . .
> ...



No one really needs to hear any Elvis.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 18, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 18, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



We have a LOT of Elvis in our music collection.  Maybe everything he ever recorded. 

Hombre,   before he met me, went to one of his concerts in Lubbock TX.  Said the admission was a hefty $2/person.

So many - most - of his songs became anthems that everybody, young and old know.  I would be hard put to pick an absolute favorite but this one would be high on the favorite list, especially to dance to.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 18, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Comrade Johnson said:
> ...



It was $6.60 to see the Beatles at Red Rocks in 64.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 19, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition._

_But the image is more than just tempting art, and it draws her into a world of shadows and desire- into the world of Faerie.” _
― Melissa Marr


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 19, 2018)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Sure but the national median income was around $6500.......... a dozen eggs were $0.54, a gallon of gas was $0.30 and a first class stamp was $0.05.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 19, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I was never a big Elvis fan myself but I did like Elvis Costello..........


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2018)

Stopping by to say HELLO!


----------



## peach174 (Feb 19, 2018)

Good Morning all


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 19, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



But then most people could afford $6 for a ticket to a good show back then.   But these days even people on median incomes think twice before laying out $200+ for less than the best seats at somebody's show; more to an NFL game.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 19, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Comrade Johnson said:
> ...



I wasn't a huge Elvis fan when I was a kid--certainly not the "I'm going to faint" type fan so many were--but all his hits were very good to dance to.  I actually appreciate him as an artist more now.   One of those truly God given voices that was unlike any other.    So many of the male singers--Pat Boone, Tony Bennett, Perry Como et al--had wonderful voices, but there was a kind of sameness to them and sometimes you couldn't tell them apart unless you already knew who sang which hit.  But you always knew it was Elvis when you heard him.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 19, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Yes and it took about 2 nights of 4hrs. of baby sitting to pay for it. 
But I was only 13 at the time.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 19, 2018)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Yup.  But if we could just resist spending it, that baby sitting money added up.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 19, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Years of saving it is part of what I used to go to Woodstock.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 19, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Everyone has their favorites he just wasn't one of mine.  Not that I didn't like some of his work I just never understood the near God like worship of Elvis and that alone turned me off.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 19, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



A real good looking man with a deep voice can turn any woman into a blithering idiot. Add that with good singing voice . 
Women tend to melt and drool.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 19, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I never got into the worship thing either.  Always struck me as silly, maybe even a bit phony, and also bugged me that it was just somehow wrong?  I can't explain that as anything other than a vague nagging kind of discomfort.  But I can sure appreciate talent and Elvis did have that.  Plus I liked the songs too.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 19, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Mostly I think I just got bored hearing them all the time.  Much of the music I grew up with I no longer listen to, except for a few songs I don't really like it that much any more.  Of course there's that whole disco thing I never listened to...........


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 19, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I don't know.  We have an extensive music collection stretching from the 1940's into the 1980's,plus a lot of classical.  But after the 1980's the really good songs are few and far between.   And our collection includes all genre's from rock to blues to folk to country to pop and easy listening.  And good music is good music in whatever period or genre you find it.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 19, 2018)

We have heavy wind advisory tonight with gusts of 40 to 45 mph.
All the light lawn chairs are inside tonight.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2018)

Can't say that I'm a fan of Elvis music.  That kind of music is before my time, although it certainly is not the worst music I've ever heard.  I'd rather listen to a lot of other bands instead though.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2018)

peach174 said:


> We have heavy wind advisory tonight with gusts of 40 to 45 mph.
> All the light lawn chairs are inside tonight.



And it is back to being warm around here.  We had some snow the other day and now it's all gone, thankfully!  It was around 50 degrees today and is supposed to be fairly warm (for February anyways) for pretty much the whole week.  Woo hoo!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 20, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister,
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition._
_

“The moment you doubt whether you can fly, you cease for ever to be able to do it.” 
― J.M. Barrie,





_


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 20, 2018)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Oh .. that explains it...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 20, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



My older brother looked a lot like Elvis, I could tell by all the gals waiting for him on the porch all the time.. Elvis opened up a can of worms (jiggle jiggle) and spent a good amount of time as the King, great music and great memories.

. I started being interested in popular music with the Beatles, riding around on my banana seat stingray and my rocket ship transistor radio.


----------



## Comrade Johnson (Feb 20, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Comrade Johnson said:
> ...



Almost all Elvises are OK, but Presley is the greatest


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 20, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Can't say that I'm a fan of Elvis music.  That kind of music is before my time, although it certainly is not the worst music I've ever heard.  I'd rather listen to a lot of other bands instead though.



Elvis was my time, in the early sixties, and I had a lot of his albums. I expect there are a lot of Elvis tracks you would like but have never heard. Not that I listen to his stuff any more. I currently like 'Talking Heads' and 'Pink Floyd' But I also used to be into classical, and my favorite symphony is Mahler's 2 . I love that music.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 20, 2018)

For your watching enjoyment               Foxfyre             ...

Berry College - Eagle Cam

This is a little of the backstory...

Baby eagles seen on the Berry College eagle cam


----------



## boedicca (Feb 20, 2018)

Omigawd!  Somebody brought Red Velvet Oreos to our office today.

Why have I never heard of these before?  They are DELISH!!!!!!


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 20, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Omigawd!  Somebody brought Red Velvet Oreos to our office today.
> 
> Why have I never heard of these before?  They are DELISH!!!!!!



Hello Darlin ...


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 20, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Omigawd!  Somebody brought Red Velvet Oreos to our office today.
> 
> Why have I never heard of these before?  They are DELISH!!!!!!



I'm willing to try them, as they sound fine, but I wonder if they can be better than normal Oreos, which are already close to cookie perfection.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 20, 2018)

Lumpy 1 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Omigawd!  Somebody brought Red Velvet Oreos to our office today.
> ...




Rightbacktachya, sugar!


----------



## task0778 (Feb 20, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Omigawd!  Somebody brought Red Velvet Oreos to our office today.
> ...



I like the mint Oreos.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 20, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Omigawd!  Somebody brought Red Velvet Oreos to our office today.
> ...




I have been informed by one of my knowledgeable colleagues that Oreos come in a wide array of flavors these days!  i.e. Peeps and Hazlenut...

Oreo Cookie Flavor List - The Impulsive Buy


----------



## boedicca (Feb 20, 2018)

task0778 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...




I want to find the chocolate peanut butter ones!


----------



## task0778 (Feb 20, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



So many choices, so little time.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 20, 2018)

Girl Scout, "samoas", they all know I'm an easy mark around here...


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 20, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > We have heavy wind advisory tonight with gusts of 40 to 45 mph.
> ...



We had high wind warning overnight last night and a chance for rain showers changing over to snow.  And for once in a blue moon they hit the forecast--we had some major league wind, enough rain to get things wet, and this morning woke up to a light dusting of snow.  Chilly out now--mid 30's but the snow has melted.  Accuweather says we could get more snow in 70 minutes--they like to be precise  --but looking at the radar, I'm not really seeing it.  At least it does feel like February out there for a change.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 20, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



OUTCH!
We were lucky, heavy wind very ,very little rain.
Which is good, I have a reg. check up with my Doc. tomorrow morning. 
I'm hoping I don't get stuck.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 20, 2018)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



The radar isn't showing any activity anywhere in Arizona right and none in New Mexico that could back up over you, so I think you're probably home free.

This is the week for doctors for us.  Sister is still in the hospital and will be for some time.  Hombre had his second cataract surgery yesterday morning and a follow up this morning, both of which I needed to serve as driver for.  Tomorrow I take Aunt Betty to her allergy doctor and Thursday to her appointment for an injection to prevent damage from macular degeneration.  Monday is Hombre's final check up for his eye surgery and my check up with my eye doctor--of course in separate locations--grrr.  Good thing we have calendars to keep it all straight. 

And I'm putting Hombre's twin sister on the vigil list.  She was diagnosed with early stage colon cancer last month and underwent a laparoscopic procedure to remove it.  But her onocologist advised her today that some chemo is advisable.  I just hate that for her.  She is one of my favorite people in the world.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 20, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Yep, that was pretty much my schedule most of last year with Mr. P.
He has doc. appt. tomorrow also for his skin wounds.
Mines at 9:30 and his is at 10:00.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 20, 2018)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 20, 2018)

peach174 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Yes.  This old age stuff really sucks sometimes but it could be so much worse.  And I certainly have not had to cope with what you two have gone through this year.  We've talked a lot about the 50's, 60's, 70's, 80's lately and those times were so much better in so many way than some of the stuff that goes on now.  But some of the bad stuff then is better now.  And as much as modern medicine sucks, they can fix or cure so many things now that they could not have back then.

So I guess its always better to count the blessings we have.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 20, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Wow, I feel like giving you a hug and sending you on a free peace filled vacation... You deserve it... 

I'll tell you what, you're at the top of my list if fortune smiles again...


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 20, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Thanks Lumpy ((hugs)) but I don't need/deserve a break as much as Peach and Mr. P. do.  And you've been through your own ordeals this last couple of years or so too.  But we get through it and life is good.


----------



## task0778 (Feb 20, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Funny, I was such an idiot back then and didn't know it until much later.   I'm still an idiot but I'm smart enough now to realize it sooner, FWIW.   Not making the same mistakes at least or not as often.   And I'm not alone, I got the missus, family, a few friends, and you guys.   Definitely count your blessings, there are many people out there with less than what we got.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 20, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



 mmm..  I wonder if you and my lady love are related, in other words, I always feel blessed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 21, 2018)

Good night darlinks.  I'll add Hombre's sister to the vigll list soon as she starts a precautionary six months of chemo in a couple of weeks.  Meanwhile no change to the list Post #53,462.


----------



## ricechickie (Feb 21, 2018)

One week until I see my surgeon again.  As long as he clears me, I’ll go back to work March 1.

Thank God!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 21, 2018)

ricechickie said:


> One week until I see my surgeon again.  As long as he clears me, I’ll go back to work March 1.
> 
> Thank God!



Sounds like you're beginning to feel really good.  But again a precautionary warning to not overdo so your body can complete the healing process.  It does take time.


----------



## ricechickie (Feb 21, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > One week until I see my surgeon again.  As long as he clears me, I’ll go back to work March 1.
> ...



I’m being very careful. But yes, I’m feeling very good.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 21, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Yes.  This old age stuff really sucks sometimes but it could be so much worse.



Yea ! I can't complain, I am relatively healthy. But I am getting slowly weaker, and puffed myself out just changing a lightbulb today. Bloody lightbulb was one of those new types that says it lasts 10 years, but it didn't last two.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 21, 2018)

Nothing new to report. I hope everyone's week is going well.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 21, 2018)

Nothing new here either. 
My yearly check up and lab results with the Doc. was good.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 21, 2018)

It turns out that I missed my first exam in my coding class.  I am pretty sure it is because of the way the class page is set up: I click on a button labeled Content to find the things I need to do in my classes, but for some reason, our exams do not get put into the Content tab in the Coding class.  I didn't realize it until weeks later, when I read an announcement regarding Exam 2.  I lost 50 of the 600 points for the class, which works out to 8.3333 points out of 100.  Ugh, I wish I had written down the exam schedule rather than just waiting to see it with the other work on the page.

I just got done with Exam 2, and I got an A, nearly 100.  There is a written question that will have to be manually graded, and I got half of the final question wrong.  However, I'm not sure that I was incorrect about it; I left the second of 2 code boxes blank, because there is a condition that is implied by lab results but not specifically diagnosed, and that condition was supposed to be coded according to the program.  However, we have been told repeatedly that we don't code things based solely on lab results, we need to have a provider diagnosis.  I sent an email asking about it, so it's possible I could end up with 100 for the exam.

I also will be getting an unknown number of bonus points in the class for attending a meeting a couple of weeks ago, and it's possible there could be some other sort of extra credit available before the class ends.  I might still have a shot at pushing my grade to an A, despite the one bad quiz I had and missing the first exam.  I know I only need a C to pass the class, and that employers aren't likely to be looking up my class results or GPA when I try to get a job after I graduate, but I hate not excelling in my schoolwork.  

Now that the exam is done, it's off to play with the little one.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 21, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> It turns out that I missed my first exam in my coding class.  I am pretty sure it is because of the way the class page is set up: I click on a button labeled Content to find the things I need to do in my classes, but for some reason, our exams do not get put into the Content tab in the Coding class.  I didn't realize it until weeks later, when I read an announcement regarding Exam 2.  I lost 50 of the 600 points for the class, which works out to 8.3333 points out of 100.  Ugh, I wish I had written down the exam schedule rather than just waiting to see it with the other work on the page.
> 
> I just got done with Exam 2, and I got an A, nearly 100.  There is a written question that will have to be manually graded, and I got half of the final question wrong.  However, I'm not sure that I was incorrect about it; I left the second of 2 code boxes blank, because there is a condition that is implied by lab results but not specifically diagnosed, and that condition was supposed to be coded according to the program.  However, we have been told repeatedly that we don't code things based solely on lab results, we need to have a provider diagnosis.  I sent an email asking about it, so it's possible I could end up with 100 for the exam.
> 
> ...



That sucks about the first quiz. At least you have opportunities to pick up extra points.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 21, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> It turns out that I missed my first exam in my coding class.  I am pretty sure it is because of the way the class page is set up: I click on a button labeled Content to find the things I need to do in my classes, but for some reason, our exams do not get put into the Content tab in the Coding class.  I didn't realize it until weeks later, when I read an announcement regarding Exam 2.  I lost 50 of the 600 points for the class, which works out to 8.3333 points out of 100.  Ugh, I wish I had written down the exam schedule rather than just waiting to see it with the other work on the page.
> 
> I just got done with Exam 2, and I got an A, nearly 100.  There is a written question that will have to be manually graded, and I got half of the final question wrong.  However, I'm not sure that I was incorrect about it; I left the second of 2 code boxes blank, because there is a condition that is implied by lab results but not specifically diagnosed, and that condition was supposed to be coded according to the program.  However, we have been told repeatedly that we don't code things based solely on lab results, we need to have a provider diagnosis.  I sent an email asking about it, so it's possible I could end up with 100 for the exam.
> 
> ...



I think you demonstrate pride, ambition, work ethic Montro.  Somebody is going to be lucky to get you when you move on from where you are.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 21, 2018)

It turns out the little one has both a friend over, and her little.....sort of nephew (grandson of my employer's SO).  I'll be mostly doing my own thing tonight, I think.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 22, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
And for our students, job hunters, others in transition._
_
“We must be willing to let go of the life we have planned, so as to have the life that is waiting for us.” – E.M. Forster_
_



_


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 22, 2018)

Had my Ortho consult today, we covered both shoulders and both knees but concentrated on the right shoulder, the current problem one.  Apparently I've had multiple rotator cuff tears over the years I knew nothing about which has caused some muscles in my shoulder to atrophy, I also have a chronic inflamed upper bicep but the worse is a major rotator cuff tear were each half of the muscle has separated to the front and back of my shoulder.  The bicep issue can be fixed with surgery but it's possible the rotator cuff is too far gone to be properly repaired so I had a cortisone shot to help ease the pain and will be starting PT in hopes that we can at least get me back to a better place physically before I landed hard on it and caused the current major damage.  We will talk about surgery after the PT is complete.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 22, 2018)

When I came out of the VA building it was snowing to beat the band.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 22, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> When I came out of the VA building it was snowing to beat the band.



Snowing?  The little one has a friend over, and they just got done jumping on the trampoline while being sprayed by the sprinkler.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 22, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > When I came out of the VA building it was snowing to beat the band.
> ...


It wasn't sticking, above freezing and the snow stopped a while ago at least up here in north east ABQ but it's still a little too chilly to be spraying people with a hose......  Unless you really don't like them........


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 22, 2018)

The one thing the doc was pleased with was that I still have full range of motion in my right shoulder, painful depending on which way I move it but still full range.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 22, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Had my Ortho consult today, we covered both shoulders and both knees but concentrated on the right shoulder, the current problem one.  Apparently I've had multiple rotator cuff tears over the years I knew nothing about which has caused some muscles in my shoulder to atrophy, I also have a chronic inflamed upper bicep but the worse is a major rotator cuff tear were each half of the muscle has separated to the front and back of my shoulder.  The bicep issue can be fixed with surgery but it's possible the rotator cuff is too far gone to be properly repaired so I had a cortisone shot to help ease the pain and will be starting PT in hopes that we can at least get me back to a better place physically before I landed hard on it and caused the current major damage.  We will talk about surgery after the PT is complete.



I still don't know what went wrong with my left shoulder, but my physical therapist last year said that while they don't know what causes adhesive capsulitis or really how to fix it, physical therapy can help, but generally the best 'cure' is simply time.  And when i figured out I could do the P.T. as well at home as going to the facility periodically and paying a co-pay, I have just been living with it.  And it is getting better.  I certainly am not entirely pain free nor do I have full range of motion, but I'll take the improvement I've had.

Looks like you have a genuine diagnosis that can be treated though so best of luck on that.  I do recommend the Healthplex on Forest Hills (the street that goes south from San Antonio and San Pedro) as a very good facility and close to home unless you have to go to the VA for PT.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 22, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Had my Ortho consult today, we covered both shoulders and both knees but concentrated on the right shoulder, the current problem one.  Apparently I've had multiple rotator cuff tears over the years I knew nothing about which has caused some muscles in my shoulder to atrophy, I also have a chronic inflamed upper bicep but the worse is a major rotator cuff tear were each half of the muscle has separated to the front and back of my shoulder.  The bicep issue can be fixed with surgery but it's possible the rotator cuff is too far gone to be properly repaired so I had a cortisone shot to help ease the pain and will be starting PT in hopes that we can at least get me back to a better place physically before I landed hard on it and caused the current major damage.  We will talk about surgery after the PT is complete.
> ...


VA for everything since the main facility is here in town though I'm sure some things are farmed out.  So far I've had great service here, some wait to get in but still great service and treatment.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 22, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Dana on the vigil list was an emergency room doctor at the VA here for a lot of years before her heart problems forced her into early retirement.  She still stays in touch with a lot of the staff there--I have had the pleasure of meeting some of them--and they all seem like good people.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 22, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Most I've dealt with are very nice and helpful, some aren't but that's to be expected.  Some are jerks normally and everyone has a bad day now and again.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 23, 2018)

Good night darlinks.  No change in the vigil list.  Hope everybody is having a good night's sleep and looking forward to a good weekend.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 23, 2018)

It's cold!
A little after 8:00 and it's 30°


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 23, 2018)

peach174 said:


> It's cold!
> A little after 8:00 and it's 30°



It's 65 here.  Unfortunately it's also wet; I had planned to mow the lawn when the little one leaves to her dad's, but now I'll probably need to wait.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 23, 2018)

Happy Friday!


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 23, 2018)

peach174 said:


> It's cold!
> A little after 8:00 and it's 30°


Yup, pretty much the same here but it's sunny so by noonish it should feel nice with that intense sun.


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 23, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Had my Ortho consult today, we covered both shoulders and both knees but concentrated on the right shoulder, the current problem one.  Apparently I've had multiple rotator cuff tears over the years I knew nothing about which has caused some muscles in my shoulder to atrophy, I also have a chronic inflamed upper bicep but the worse is a major rotator cuff tear were each half of the muscle has separated to the front and back of my shoulder.  The bicep issue can be fixed with surgery but it's possible the rotator cuff is too far gone to be properly repaired so I had a cortisone shot to help ease the pain and will be starting PT in hopes that we can at least get me back to a better place physically before I landed hard on it and caused the current major damage.  We will talk about surgery after the PT is complete.


So sorry, Ringel05 for I have read a bit on rotator cuff tears and how excruciating and harmful they can be. My energy is with you as you battle the results of those rotator cufff tears which have caused you much damage.


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 23, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > It's cold!
> ...


You come across to me as one great dad, Montrovant. Also, one great person.


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 23, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Yes.  This old age stuff really sucks sometimes but it could be so much worse.
> ...


Please do take care of your wonderful self, Dajjal. You are special to me and I am sure many others. I love your Avatar. It is peaceful and brings me comfort every time I look at it.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 23, 2018)

AquaAthena said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Well, I'm a manny, but thanks.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 23, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Did you not raise one of the little's one parents? 
You are a great Dad!


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 23, 2018)

peach174 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



No, I did not raise either of the little one's parents.  The little one is the only child I've helped raise.  

I might be good with young children, but I get the feeling I wouldn't be so good with an older child.  I don't think I'd do well trying to handle a teenager.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 23, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Thank you .
So you are hired to sit with her?
I am confused as well as embarrassed .  
I missed the post where you more than likely explained it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 23, 2018)

peach174 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Yes Montro is a Nanny.  A pretty wonderful one so far as I can tell.  We've watched him raise the little one from a young toddler to a young lady now in school along with all the adventures that go along with that.  But as the little one is approaching the age when she will no longer need a full time nanny he is going to on line college to prepare himself for the next phase of his life.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 23, 2018)

peach174 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I've been her nanny since she was born.  Her father is an old friend of mine.  He and his wife didn't want a stranger taking care of their child, so they asked me to come live with them and be a nanny.  I've been doing it for close to 9 years now, although they ended up getting a divorce and I've been living with the little one and her mom since then.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 23, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Thank you very much.
Sorry if I offended you,it wasn't my intention.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 23, 2018)

AquaAthena said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Thanks, I well remember all the rep you gave me. My avatar is my ex birdy hanging on my glasses frame. She died and all I have is pictures, I am so glad I took them, and I keep them by my bedside. Here is my favorite.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 23, 2018)

If anyone wants to follow me on twitter, I am Dajjal there too, and although there are several people using that name you will know its  me because I use the same avatar there.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 23, 2018)

peach174 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I don't think you were offensive at all Peach.  A logical assumption if you missed the few posts spanning years in which Montro explained his relationship in that family.  And I didn't know until just now that he was there from the beginning or how he happened to be in that circumstance.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 23, 2018)

Got the lab report today for the biopsy on my right breast. It was benign. I'm relieved. Had a number of x-rays, 2 sonograms and 2 mammograms. I appreciate the well wishes from everybody. Thanks.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 23, 2018)

peach174 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



No offense at all, there's no reason for you to know the details of my life.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 23, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Well I totally agree, but we know them now. 
It's absolutely no one's business but your own.
Thank you.
It sounds like it works for you all, so that's the important thing.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 23, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> Got the lab report today for the biopsy on my right breast. It was benign. I'm relieved. Had a number of x-rays, 2 sonograms and 2 mammograms. I appreciate the well wishes from everybody. Thanks.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 23, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> Got the lab report today for the biopsy on my right breast. It was benign. I'm relieved. Had a number of x-rays, 2 sonograms and 2 mammograms. I appreciate the well wishes from everybody. Thanks.



Well that is awesome news and hooray, Hossfly, but now I'm the one who is chagrined.  In all honesty I must have missed the post that you were having the tests or you would have been on the vigil list.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 24, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister_
_
And we keep the porch light on for all our friends who haven't been here for awhile and rejoice when they return.

Sometimes we never know how much we need a blessing until we get one.



_


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 24, 2018)

Love you all.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## Dajjal (Feb 24, 2018)

Just been listening to the album by Joni Mitchel called 'ladies of the canyon' and it choked me up. Tears came to my eyes.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 24, 2018)

Can we have a national Help a Squirrel Cross the Street Day?

It would be far more helpful than a lot of recognized causes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 24, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Just been listening to the album by Joni Mitchel called 'ladies of the canyon' and it choked me up. Tears came to my eyes.



She is another one I just couldn't get with I guess. But many did appreciate her music and it apparently moves you, so who can argue with that?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 24, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Can we have a national Help a Squirrel Cross the Street Day?
> 
> It would be far more helpful than a lot of recognized causes.



I could get into that.  Sign me up.  

So how is the new job going?   Are you liking it?


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 24, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Can we have a national Help a Squirrel Cross the Street Day?
> ...



Coming up on a 90 day review, so I'll know pretty soon.  A lot to know and they keep giving me more to do.  I guess that means they want me to have more experience, so that can be a good sign.  I will like it more when I feel all the general tasks are easy to remember.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 24, 2018)

If your last name is Peterson, don't name your kid Scott.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 24, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Can we have a national Help a Squirrel Cross the Street Day?
> 
> It would be far more helpful than a lot of recognized causes.



I went to pick the little one up from school last week, a 5 minute drive, and nearly killed 2 squirrels that ran out in front of me.  They need the help.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 24, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I hear that.  I have had a couple of jobs that required skills/knowledge that were enough unfamiliar to me that it was harder to get my brain wrapped around and master, and that is always uncomfortable.  One was a temp job with a cross country trucking firm that I opted not to stay with after my initial 30 days was up--it just didn't mesh well with me and it wasn't a fun job to inspire me to master it.  The other was with a RV manufacturing firm that had such poor and disorganized management that believed in isolating administrative processes from each other for whatever reason and it was a nightmare because you didn't know how what you did affected anybody else.  I've never seen anything like it.  It was also a temp job that I opted not to stay with.

I had one temp job when we first moved to Albuquerque--with a liquor import outfit of all things  (I am a teetotaler)--that my training, experience, and skills fit with very well with and I learned almost from day one.  The place itself was a blast--loved the people I worked with--but the job itself was mind numbingly unchallenging and boring.  So, even though I think I might have been offered a permanent job there, when I was offered a permanent job in a much more challenging place, I took it.  It was tearful goodbye though.  I became very fond of a lot of folks in a short period of time and the management was superb.

And since unraveling the mysteries of the post office was difficult enough just dealing with it when we were in business, I can imagine how many different things you have to know to be an expert in your job.  And I suspect you, like me, are not comfortable in any job where you are not expert.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 24, 2018)

boedicca said:


> If your last name is Peterson, don't name your kid Scott.
> 
> Just sayin'.



 Yep.  And if your last name is Manson, you don't want your kid to be Charles.  Or if you are a Simpson, you don't want your kid to be Orville James.

So how goes it with you and yours Boe?


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 24, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> I hear that.  I have had a couple of jobs that required skills/knowledge that were enough unfamiliar to me that it was harder to get my brain wrapped around and master, and that is always uncomfortable.  One was a temp job with a cross country trucking firm that I opted not to stay with after my initial 30 days was up--it just didn't mesh well with me and it wasn't a fun job to inspire me to master it.  The other was with a RV manufacturing firm that had such poor and disorganized management that believed in isolating administrative processes from each other for whatever reason and it was a nightmare because you didn't know how what you did affected anybody else.  I've never seen anything like it.  It was also a temp job that I opted not to stay with.
> 
> I had one temp job when we first moved to Albuquerque--with a liquor import outfit of all things  (I am a teetotaler)--that my training, experience, and skills fit with very well with and I learned almost from day one.  The place itself was a blast--loved the people I worked with--but the job itself was mind numbingly unchallenging and boring.  So, even though I think I might have been offered a permanent job there, when I was offered a permanent job in a much more challenging place, I took it.  It was tearful goodbye though.  I became very fond of a lot of folks in a short period of time and the management was superb.
> 
> And since unraveling the mysteries of the post office was difficult enough just dealing with it when we were in business, I can imagine how many different things you have to know to be an expert in your job.  And I suspect you, like me, are not comfortable in any job where you are not expert.



Oh the sheer volume means mistakes are going to happen.  It will be better over time.  I am lucky to be well liked so far.  It was of my own choosing to try something in a different direction from what I was familiar and comfortable.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 24, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Can we have a national Help a Squirrel Cross the Street Day?
> ...



I know, right?

Squirrel Appreciation Day


----------



## boedicca (Feb 24, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > If your last name is Peterson, don't name your kid Scott.
> ...



Hey FF!   I'm doing okay.  Missing my Dad...that's just something I have to live with forever now.  But life goes on.   mr. boe and I are plotting moving out of CA. It will take us 2-3 years most likely, but we are forming A Plan with other family members to move the clan to a mutually agreeable spot.

I am so sick of the traffic, homeless encampments, filthy sidewalks, and oppressive Prog Intolerance in the Bay Area.  Taking care of Mom, and the weather + a great paying job are keeping us here for now.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 24, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Oh shoot.  We have to wait until next January to do this?  I already ordered the stuff to make my sign and was putting on my marching shoes.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 24, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...








Just keep birds out of the squirrel feeders.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 24, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Yes I have thought about you and your dad from time to time.  My mom has been gone for 35 years and I still miss her.  But loving somebody now and forever is their most important legacy.

Yours is a story I am hearing from several good friends and relatives on the west coast, especially those in LA and the bay area.  But given the high cost of living in CA, especially re housing, a lower salary in a more affordable place might still net more disposable income.  And after California traffic, even Albuquerque seems like a small town.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 24, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Holy cow.  There are such things as squirrel feeders?   I would think the jays would empty one of those in minutes.

Up on the mountain we bought raw peanuts and intermittently put a little pile of them on the back deck.  Within a minute or so, the first jay would spot them and I don't know what kind of signal he put out but here they all came, dozens in a frenzied peanut grabbing display.  They would pick one up and fly off the deck a few yards and put the peanut on the ground and pick up a pinecone or something to put on top of it and come back for another.  Sometimes they would be so excited they would leave with a peanut and forget to deposit it and would fly back with the peanut still in their beaks.  Funny to watch.

And alas they would dispatch the pile of peanuts before the rock squirrels ever had a chance.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 24, 2018)

Thus started save's legacy of squirrel education. ..


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 24, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



If you can save up some money, it could go a long way in a state with a lower cost of living.    Places like California and New York can be so expensive!


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 24, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Can we have a national Help a Squirrel Cross the Street Day?
> 
> It would be far more helpful than a lot of recognized causes.



Living in North Carolina and Texas, we have herds of deer and tons of squirrels running across roads. You can go to most auto parts stores and buy a set of 2 deer whistles for about $5.00 and you won't have to worry about animals running across the road and damaging your car and/or killing you or passengers. I have used them for years and never hit an animal. A guy hit a deer in front of my house in December and did a lot of damage to his car. I live in a big housing development and the yards are full of deer tracks.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 24, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Indeed.  Our plan is to sell our house and then buy a house for cash with money leftover when we relocate.   At that point, we'd be able to live on about of third of what we make now given the difference in tax rates.  If I get lucky with my current gig (i.e. company is bought), I could just outright retire.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 24, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Just been listening to the album by Joni Mitchel called 'ladies of the canyon' and it choked me up. Tears came to my eyes.
> ...



Joni Mitchell is a bundle of talent. Her voice is beautiful and her lyrics poetic. She even did the artwork for some of her record sleeves. I like the early albums, before she became more worldly wise. Take a listen.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 24, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Yes I am familiar with that one, but sorry,  Just not my thing.   I can appreciate the talent but I don't enjoy her music--too much of it involves chords and phrasing that bother me as a musician.  But I am quite happy that some do enjoy her stuff.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 24, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Can we have a national Help a Squirrel Cross the Street Day?
> ...



Deer whistles?   How does that keep you from hitting deer?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 24, 2018)

How Effective Are Deer Whistles to Avoid Vehicle Collisions?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 24, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister_
_
And we keep the porch light on for all our friends who haven't been here for awhile and rejoice when they return._
_
What would you attempt if you knew you couldn't fail?




_


----------



## peach174 (Feb 24, 2018)

Deer whistles


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 25, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> How Effective Are Deer Whistles to Avoid Vehicle Collisions?



Well that just goes to show that there is always something new to learn no matter how old we get.  I have gone up with and around deer hunters all my life, have lived in places with abundant deer, and though I've never hit a deer, I am well acquainted with the hazards involved both for the deer and the vehicle that hits one.  And during all that time I never heard of a deer whistle.

So Ridgerunner's link is pretty discouraging as to their effectiveness, but then again, if it works for Hossfly, you can't argue with success.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 25, 2018)

Anyhow I'm off to bed.  Up early tomorrow to start cooking for our Sunday lunch and a movie with Aunt Betty and Dana.  Catch ya'll tomorrow.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 25, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Anyhow I'm off to bed.  Up early tomorrow to start cooking for our Sunday lunch and a movie with Aunt Betty and Dana.  Catch ya'll tomorrow.



 sweet dreams.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 25, 2018)

I had a great day with my boyfriend. We went shopping all day and then out to dinner.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 25, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> So Ridgerunner's link is pretty discouraging as to their effectiveness, but then again, if it works for Hossfly, you can't argue with success.



I am a scratch and sniff kind a fellar...  Its kind of like that tree that fall when no one is around... If I can't hear it, it didn't make a noise...


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 25, 2018)

Deer can't whistle.  Never heard one even carry a tune.

The best defense is to square up on them and stay in your lane.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 25, 2018)

I have been scanning youtube for music cd's so I can preview them before buying, and it seems I have already got the best of pink Floyd and Joni Mitchell. So I am going to check out other stuff. I might not even need to buy any more records, as they are mostly free to listen to online, and all I have to do is save the link to my favorites.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 25, 2018)

Found this amazing guitar piece on youtube.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 25, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Found this amazing guitar piece on youtube.



I love accoustical guitar and I love this!!   Our son plays and teaches classical guitar as well as being a professional piano player and teacher so of course that is among my favorite music.  He is also a full time mechanical/petroleum engineer and owns/runs a private music studio for 80 kids so he is a busy fellow.  He accompanies a semi-professional choral group who will be performing at Kennedy Center in New York in April.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 25, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Found this amazing guitar piece on youtube.
> ...



I used to play the classical guitar, but I only tried to perform to people once. I was so nervous my fingers would not work, and I fumbled a piece by Villa Lobos because it was too intricate. So I played a piece by Django Reinhardt and managed to get through it because it was slower and less intricate. But that ended my attempt at public performance.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 25, 2018)

another guitar gem from youtube


----------



## petro (Feb 25, 2018)

Have shared up north entertainment. Thought I would share another.
Woke up to 9" of snow and went for a river run on a snowmobile. 
   
This is right from my home only 30 miles north of Mpls. The Rum river winds down to Anoka, Mn. Where it flows into Mississippi. Snowmobile parking in town so you can grab a bite to eat in old historical town.
  
Typical local  trails just minutes from my house accessing over 21,000 miles of statewide trails. Ride right from my yard.
When the weather cooperates and trails are groomed of course.

Fun way to spend what would have been a boring Sunday.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 25, 2018)

petro said:


> Have shared up north entertainment. Thought I would share another.
> Woke up to 9" of snow and went for a river run on a snowmobile.
> View attachment 178956 View attachment 178957 View attachment 178958
> This is right from my home only 30 miles north of Mpls. The Rum river winds down to Anoka, Mn. Where it flows into Mississippi. Snowmobile parking in town so you can grab a bite to eat in old historical town.
> ...


Almost bought a house across from Anoka cty fair grounds right around there....got the elec snowthrower out and was cleaned up by about 1:30 after plow went by


----------



## petro (Feb 25, 2018)

Manonthestreet said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > Have shared up north entertainment. Thought I would share another.
> ...


That first pic is at fairgrounds. 
Was a blast. First time I tried the river and I have lived north near St Francis over 20 years.


----------



## petro (Feb 25, 2018)

Manonthestreet said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > Have shared up north entertainment. Thought I would share another.
> ...


Just thought of this. Close to home north of Anoka is a bar called SRO that was featured on Bar Rescue.
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...Ax8QtwIIHjAA&usg=AOvVaw1e-Ewb55QsRe7bBVnjmnRO
They followed his advice for a while...now back to SRO again. 
Was a dive either way.
It is right by start of river run.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 25, 2018)

Just glad snow came early enough it wont affect work on MON


----------



## petro (Feb 25, 2018)

Roads are pretty nice now. Can sure feel the higher angle of sun. Was nice out there today.
Spring is coming.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 26, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> another guitar gem from youtube



Pretty good but not my favorite Chet Atkins.

My all time favorite accoustic guitarist - several songs on the recording.  He wasn't a bad singer but he was a brilliant guitarist:


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 26, 2018)

Good night darlinks.  No change in the Vigil List - Post #53560


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 26, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > another guitar gem from youtube
> ...



I used to be able to play most of classical gas, but I have not practiced for years and can't play anything now.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 26, 2018)

Found Peter Gabriel's album 'so'


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## Dajjal (Feb 26, 2018)

So much for spending money on cd's, I just find my favorite albums on youtube and play them in the background while surfing the web.
I just scared myself by pressing the ctrl key by mistake, instead of shift and all my favorites list disappeared but I found it had just shifted the menu from favorites to feeds, and I did not loose all my favorites.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 26, 2018)

Phil Collins greatest hits album


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 26, 2018)

Just thought of a technical hitch to all this free music. I am only allowed to download 40 gigabytes a month.
I wonder what happens then. Do they cut me off the internet for the rest of the month, or charge me extra.?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 26, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



That is no doubt his most famous piece, but there are others on that You Tube clip that I just can't get enough of.  Greensleeves for instance.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 26, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Just thought of a technical hitch to all this free music. I am only allowed to download 40 gigabytes a month.
> I wonder what happens then. Do they cut me off the internet for the rest of the month, or charge me extra.?



You should check with your ISP about that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 26, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Phil Collins greatest hits album



Phil Collins is one of the few almost 'new age' musicians that I actually enjoy.  Sort of a cross between rock/pop/blues/new age and even occasionally gave us a glimpse into the heavy metal era.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 26, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



My older sister recently moved to a group home type assisted living facility as she could no longer stay by herself.  So I have temporarily taken her very fine digital piano until her daughter in Kentucky can figure out how to get to Kentucky (which will likely be years from now.)   I have played piano, pretty unproficiently, in the past and could bang out a few recognizable tunes, but I haven't played in more than 30 years.  So I was pretty humbled when I sat down and found out how much what skills I had I pretty much no longer have.  I couldn't remember any memorized piece anymore.  Couldn't play even a relatively simple piece without a lot of error.

But I think with some effort I could get at least some of that back.   As you could with your guitar.  But I don't know if it would be worth the time and effort.  And it could be the same for you.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 26, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Since my only attempt at a public performance was a failure because of nerves, I see no point in struggling to master the guitar just to play the same stuff to myself over and over again. What finished me was trying to learn Villa Lobos prelude no 1. I cannot sight read through difficult sheet music, I have to learn it a bar at a time and memorise it. I learned one page of the following piece but got sick of having to play it every day and still struggle with mistakes. If I stopped practicing for a couple of days I started forgetting it and playing it over and over made me sick of it and I quit.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 26, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Conversely, I play/played purely for my own enjoyment and not for any greater purpose.  And there is no stress or frustration involved for that reason.  And I am pretty proficient in reading music.  Just not making music with a piano.    I wouldn't do anything that I didn't need or have to do if there was little or no enjoyment in it for me though.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 26, 2018)

While it's true the Ohio River is now in flood, that's much farther downstream than East Liverpool.  We had a drenching rain Saturday night, but we also drain exceptionally well due to our topography.  If you refused to make your bed after a dreamless winter's night, look at the heaps of blankets and sheets and pillows.  You can then fairly compare that sight to the lay of the land in these parts.

Excitement over the rapid approach of Spring continues!  On today's walk Daisy chased squirrels coming out of hibernation while I listened to robin's song.  Several of the trees that flower in Spring are already sprouting buds.  Dogwoods, Eastern Redbuds and Wild Cherries now have a hazy look about the boughs as this season's buds are a poppin'!

Sunday featured the second rehearsal for the Easter Pageant on the Hillside and the first rehearsal held outdoors.  We fired up the sound system, readied the microphones and stood happy against the breeze as the actors climbed the Hillside.  With all the rain the night before we feared that the slope may be too slick to afford safe footing.  But the lawn was dry and the clay soil right beneath the grass was no real hazard.

On Saturday Mom made it up to Columbiana and the bulk door store run by our local Mennonite community.  She loves to buy the bags of spices and tapioca and banana nut bread mixes.  Clerks wearing neat lace bonnets man the deli counter slicing off cheddar cheese and baby Swiss to customers specifications.  You can't get a good corned beef sandwich and a kosher pickle there.  This deli is more Andy Williams rather than Mel Brookes.  I hanker for the great delis of the lower east side of Manhattan where pastrami is hand cut and piled a foot high between two slices of fresh rye and a schmear of mustard. Ask for mayonnaise without shame in Columbiana.

Sorry I haven't been around as much as I'd like.  I'm sniffing out good stories to tell.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 27, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> While it's true the Ohio River is now in flood, that's much farther downstream than East Liverpool.  We had a drenching rain Saturday night, but we also drain exceptionally well due to our topography.  If you refused to make your bed after a dreamless winter's night, look at the heaps of blankets and sheets and pillows.  You can then fairly compare that sight to the lay of the land in these parts.
> 
> Excitement over the rapid approach of Spring continues!  On today's walk Daisy chased squirrels coming out of hibernation while I listened to robin's song.  Several of the trees that flower in Spring are already sprouting buds.  Dogwoods, Eastern Redbuds and Wild Cherries now have a hazy look about the boughs as this season's buds are a poppin'!
> 
> ...



We always miss you when you don't come around Nosmo but fully understand how real life gets in the way sometimes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 27, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister_
_
And we keep the porch light on for all our friends who haven't been here for awhile and rejoice when they return._
_
How old would you be if you didn't know how old you were?



_


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 27, 2018)

Another bright, sunny day here in the Crotch of the Tri-State area!  We get 60 of them per year so I hope we aren't breaking our quota while it's still February.  March, of course, comes in Thursday.  Whether is comes in like a lion or a lamb is still to be determined.  The forecast calls for rain, but not storms.  A 'wintery mix' is what the weather guessers are saying for Friday, so the nature of the March animal remains a mystery.

I threw caution to the wind anyway and ran the car through the car wash this afternoon.  It needed it as there was as much salt clinging to it as clings to a pretzel.  I have to take it out to the oil change place and have the fellas check all the fluids.  There was a time in automotive engineering when a guy with rudimentary skills could do a tune-up, changing the plugs and points and distributor cap.  Some shade tree mechanics could do a ring job and adjust the timing if they had the tools.  Today washing and waxing is about all we with limited abilities can do.

I saw a 'Thank You' from our ol' buddy SFC Ollie!  Don't be a stranger!

And in the indomitable spirit of the good Sergeant, I will now make my annual appeal to any and all readers to buy a new American flag from the American Legion Flag & Emblem website.  It's a safe bet that everyone here flies an American flag outside their homes.  In my opinion, a faded, tattered flag shows disrespect for our star spangled banner and, in a larger sense, our nation.  Take that Weather beaten flag to your local American Legion post and they will respectfully and honorably dispose of it for you.  Then hoist a bright, vibrant flag in its place.

The flags offered at the American Legion site are made here in America!  Don't fly a Chinese made American flag.  The flags at that site are available in many sizes and materials, all fit to any budget.  Not to mention, they are a great value!  Proceeds from flag sales at the American Legion Flag & Emblem site also go to fund some of the marvelous work the Legion does here in your home town.  Youth baseball, honor guards for fallen veterans and many other activities can be helped by your purchase.  Isn't it nice to think that you can not only get a magnificent flag, but benefit those who benefit us as well?

Here's the link:

American Legion Flag & Emblem

Thanks!


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 27, 2018)

I am becoming very upset with my coding class.  I don't feel the teacher does a good job in responding to my questions.  When I take an exam, I see the questions I get incorrect after I submit the exam, but once I exit from that page, I don't know of any way to go back and look at the results again.  I don't want to save the pages, as that seems like it could be considered cheating, so when I submit an exam, I look through my wrong answers and send an email with any questions I have.  The teacher seems to find that annoying, because she hasn't gone through to grade the exams at that point.  I've also had a number of exam questions left unanswered.
Today I did an extra credit quiz.  We weren't given any particular instructions about it, and when I did it, it turned out to be asking for codes which require a 7th character.  However, the information we were given in the quiz did not tell us what we needed to know for the 7th character.  As far as I can determine, there is no default code when it comes to these 7th characters (which are for initial encounter, subsequent encounter, or sequela).  Once you start a test, however, it tends to limit what you are able to do with the site, which includes all of your classes, so I didn't feel as if I could just stop the exam.  I wrote an email to the teacher, but went ahead and put in my answers without going to the 7th character.  I explained in the email the problem, but still, when I completed the quiz, my score was a 0.  I am almost certain that is because I did not go to the 7th characters that are required......but so far as I can tell, the only way I could have done that is to make an assumption about the encounter, which we are often told not to do.

I feel as if I was completely reasonable in the way I went about taking the quiz, providing an explanation email before I completed it.  I am not at all confident it will matter, however.  I am afraid I will get an answer along the lines of "The codes require a 7th character, so you should have put one," without an explanation about how I do that without knowing what type of encounter it is.

Put more quickly: I am very unimpressed with this class and the way it is put together.  I am worried that is going to lead to me doing poorly.


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 27, 2018)

Cheese for all!!


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 28, 2018)

Has anyone got any idea how many gigabytes it uses up to listen to the following music ?


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 28, 2018)

I am concerned I may soon use up my monthly allowance of forty gig downloads. Here is another album.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 28, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> I am concerned I may soon use up my monthly allowance of forty gig downloads. Here is another album.



No clue Dajjal since I don't down load them but just listen to them.  However it is February 28 so do they inform you if you go over your limit?  Use up whatever you have left.  Tomorrow is a brand new month.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 28, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Has anyone got any idea how many gigabytes it uses up to listen to the following music ?



Hey Dajjal.  I found an on line calculator to estimate the storage space for your music.  I don't really understand it but you probably will.
iPod Calculator | iLounge

It was linked in this article:
Music Storage FAQ: Just How Many Songs Can You Get on Your Device?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Feb 28, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > another guitar gem from youtube
> ...






Foxy this guy I think is the best acoustic guitar player in the world.  I saw him many times., and unfortuately he recently passed away.   Doc Watson.  Amazing sound and technique.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Feb 28, 2018)

And I new song I've learned.  This one is a bit tricky...It's in Eb....not a fun key for guitar and some difficult chord inversions and picking (at least for me).     Hope you like.  


Voyeur


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 28, 2018)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



He is amazing.  Definitely in the same league as the other greats.  It is hard to judge who is best because we are comparing Doc's blue grass to the modern pop (of his day) Glen Campbell who was very different from the classical flavor of Mason William and Roy Clark who could do it all.

Here is a short guitar solo by Campbell who still amazes me:  the first guitar solo starts about 1 minute into the clip and is followed by other excerpts from other concerts.

And there are few to compare with Roy Clark on the acoustic or steel guitar regardless of the genre of music.

For blues, I usually look for Eric Clapton:
Eric Clapton Amazing Blues Guitar Solo


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 28, 2018)

Check this out.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 28, 2018)

WelfareQueen said:


> And I new song I've learned.  This one is a bit tricky...It's in Eb....not a fun key for guitar and some difficult chord inversions and picking (at least for me).     Hope you like.
> 
> 
> Voyeur



One of your better ones.  Eb is actually one of my favorite keys for the piano and singing range.  I never thought of it being a difficult one for guitar, but then I know three guitar chords. 

Speaking of piano, I have scarcely touched one for 30+ years and recently inherited my sister's very fine digital piano until her daughter in Kentucky can retrieve it which may be never.  So I have tentatively waded in to see if I can still play.  A very humbling experience I might add--I can read the music but my fingers no longer wish to translate it into acceptable sound, at least to my standards.  So I've ordered some beginning piano books to use until I can regain what little skill I had back then and that was marginal.

I can sympathize with Salieri, Mozart's nemesis in "Amadeus", who lamented and railed against God who gave him an overwhelming love and desire to compose great music but did not give him the talent to do it.  His jealousy of Mozart would eventually do him in.  So I am content to appreciate all you who can do it in lieu of being a performing artist myself.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 28, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Check this out.



WOW.  I've never seen that done.  And how beautiful.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Feb 28, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > And I new song I've learned.  This one is a bit tricky...It's in Eb....not a fun key for guitar and some difficult chord inversions and picking (at least for me).     Hope you like.
> ...




The guitar is basically tuned to Em so going down a half step to Eb gums everything up.    Lots of twisted finger barre chords.  My favorite keys to sing in are F, A and Ab and Eb.  And yeah....I used to play piano years ago but I was never great at it.  I could play half-assed versions of Elton John songs.    I played piano for Sherry a few years ago and I don't think I embarrassed myself, but I am way out of practice.

I wish you enjoyment in your resumption of playing.  My guess is it will come back to you quickly.  And Amadeus is one of my stepson's and my favorite movies.  I think many of us can relate to Salieri.   Good but not great....at least at music. 

Btw.....I heard this one the radio last night and it took me about 10 minutes to learn and record.  Great song but not very difficult.  The key is F.......Hope you like. 


Day After Day


----------



## WelfareQueen (Feb 28, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...





Wow, I had no idea Glen Campbell was such a fine guitar player.  Very, very talented.  Roy Clark I knew.....he's from a little town called Meherrin about 50 miles from Richmond, Va where i grew up.  And Clapton is one of my all time favorites.  I had the opportunity to see him in Richmond many years ago and he was amazing.  I don't think the guy missed a note the entire evening.  Nice selection Foxy.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 28, 2018)

I want to go play tennis and it's too cold outside.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 28, 2018)

The skin wound doc for Mr. P is very pleased at how well his healing has progressed.
He went from several days a week, to once a week and now will go back to see him in 2 weeks. 
I still have to put medication on the wounds, with pads over them every other day and wrap it with rolled gauze but he is coming along just fine now.


----------



## ricechickie (Feb 28, 2018)

peach174 said:


> The skin wound doc for Mr. P is very pleased at how well his healing has progressed.
> He went from several days a week, to once a week and now will go back to see him in 2 weeks.
> I still have to put medication on the wounds, with pads over them every other day and wrap it with rolled gauze but he is coming along just fine now.



Good to hear!


----------



## ricechickie (Feb 28, 2018)

Foxfyre, I think I can be off the vigil list. Although maybe I’ll need prayers more than ever going back to work tomorrow!

My Dr. said everything’s healing well, except I have one pocket of fluid that could probably be drained.  For all the complications they were worried about, that’s nothing.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 28, 2018)

drifter said:


> I want to go play tennis and it's too cold outside.



It was snowing hard in town ,for a short time this morning, coming in sideways.
That's rare in the desert.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 28, 2018)

peach174 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I want to go play tennis and it's too cold outside.
> ...



We had a very mild winter and now all of a sudden it's decided to snow snow snow.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 28, 2018)

ricechickie said:


> Foxfyre, I think I can be off the vigil list. Although maybe I’ll need prayers more than ever going back to work tomorrow!
> 
> My Dr. said everything’s healing well, except I have one pocket of fluid that could probably be drained.  For all the complications they were worried about, that’s nothing.



Take it slow and easy till you can get back to your regular work routine.


----------



## ricechickie (Feb 28, 2018)

peach174 said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre, I think I can be off the vigil list. Although maybe I’ll need prayers more than ever going back to work tomorrow!
> ...



I’m trying. It’s going to be harder, as I’m feeling quite a bit better.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 28, 2018)

I'm thinking of going back to school for my master's degree since I haven't found work.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 28, 2018)

Went to the accountant’s office this morning and signed my taxes so they can be e-filed.  They should sleep well in Washington tonight and in Springfield.  After doing my civic duty I took Mrs. BBD out to lunch.  Did I mention that I hate taxes?


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 28, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> I am concerned I may soon use up my monthly allowance of forty gig downloads. Here is another album.



You can try setting your video quality all the way down, to 144p on youtube, that may help lower the amount of data you use.  It's hard to say just how much data is used, as there can be a lot of difference in quality from video to video.

Here are some estimates, if they help: How much data does youtube use? - [Solved] - Networking
https://www.quora.com/How-much-data-does-a-YouTube-video-consume-1


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 28, 2018)

drifter said:


> I'm thinking of going back to school for my master's degree since I haven't found work.



Here I am just working on an associate's....you aren't filling me with confidence on my job outlook when I'm done!


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 28, 2018)

Thanks for the info, Here is another question. Is it possible to download and save youtube  music videos to your computer ? Because if it is I can store them on my very large hard drive and play them again. Then I only have to download them once. When I say download them I mean play them, as the music is being downloaded to your computer while playing, and I assume that is using up my download allowance.
 I am only using about 1 eighth of my hard disk space at the moment. So I can store a lot of albums.  Anyway if there is some way of saving them to my computer then I can write them to cd disks.

This message comes to you at 4.30 am courtesy of my new neighbours who woke me up at 3 am and have kept me awake partying until I gave up trying to sleep.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 28, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Thanks for the info, Here is another question. Is it possible to download and save youtube  music videos to your computer ? Because if it is I can store them on my very large hard drive and play them again. Then I only have to download them once. When I say download them I mean play them, as the music is being downloaded to your computer while playing, and I assume that is using up my download allowance.
> I am only using about 1 eighth of my hard disk space at the moment. So I can store a lot of albums.  Anyway if there is some way of saving them to my computer then I can write them to cd disks.
> 
> This message comes to you at 4.30 am courtesy of my new neighbours who woke me up at 3 am and have kept me awake partying until I gave up trying to sleep.



There are some programs that save music from youtube to your hard drive.  I wouldn't think it would be too hard to find one to download; or, I'm pretty sure there are websites where you can put in the address from a youtube video, and it will create an audio file for you.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 28, 2018)

We are having a late winter in Britain. It has snowed for the last two nights where I live, and its much worse up north.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 1, 2018)

ricechickie said:


> Foxfyre, I think I can be off the vigil list. Although maybe I’ll need prayers more than ever going back to work tomorrow!
> 
> My Dr. said everything’s healing well, except I have one pocket of fluid that could probably be drained.  For all the complications they were worried about, that’s nothing.



Let's keep you on just a bit longer.  Especially as you return to work.  Make sure everything is progressing normally.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 1, 2018)

drifter said:


> I'm thinking of going back to school for my master's degree since I haven't found work.



If you can afford to do that and it is appealing to you, why not?   I do know how frustrating it is waiting for the right job to come open.  When Hombre and I married, he soon moved into a career opportunity that meant we were transferred. . ..a LOT.  And we agreed early on that he wiould be the primary breadwinner so I willingly quit good jobs again and again and started over at entry level positions in the next town.  I would have myself worked up to a good salary and a great position and then we would be off to the next town.  But I went through a lot of jobs in several places until I could get the one I wanted.  it may be different now though. . .I've been out of the working for the other guy for a long time now.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 1, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister_
_
And we keep the porch light on for all our friends who haven't been here for awhile and rejoice when they return._
_
One more time:  How old would you be if you didn't know how old you were?



_


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 1, 2018)

drifter said:


> I want to go play tennis and it's too cold outside.



I want to play tennis too.  I wish I knew how.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 1, 2018)

I'm up and at it a bit earlier today.  We host the 42 game at our house this afternoon, beginning at noon, and I'm going to make my (2nd attempt) at my world famous pineapple upside down cake to serve.  The first attempt left a bit to desire.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## RoccoR (Mar 1, 2018)

USMB Coffee Shop IV
※→  

Not only is my knowledge of Biology _(as a natural science)_ very poor; but my understanding and knowledge of Zoology _(as it pertains to the study of animal life)_ is even worse.  Normally, I would have passed this on bye; but it captured my interest...



Dajjal said:


> ​


*(QUESTION)*

What is this creature in the globe of Dandelion seeds?

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 1, 2018)

RoccoR said:


> USMB Coffee Shop IV
> ※→
> 
> Not only is my knowledge of Biology _(as a natural science)_ very poor; but my understanding and knowledge of Zoology _(as it pertains to the study of animal life)_ is even worse.  Normally, I would have passed this on bye; but it captured my interest...
> ...



I don't know what it is, I just downloaded the picture from twitter. I think it is a field mouse.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 1, 2018)

According to Cortana it is a harvest mouse...


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2018)

RoccoR said:


> USMB Coffee Shop IV
> ※→
> 
> Not only is my knowledge of Biology _(as a natural science)_ very poor; but my understanding and knowledge of Zoology _(as it pertains to the study of animal life)_ is even worse.  Normally, I would have passed this on bye; but it captured my interest...
> ...



It's a mouse!    Cute huh?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 1, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > USMB Coffee Shop IV
> ...



Most outdoor mice are pretty cute.  The deer mice we had up on the mountain were absolutely adorable.  I still didn't want them in my house though.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...



I love pretty much all animals, but I wouldn't want them living in my house either.  I prefer humane ways of getting rid of them though.  I feel bad for killing animals or causing them pain when they don't really know any better and are just trying to live.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 1, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



We've had a plethora of cats and dogs and fish and gerbils and even a pet chicken in the house on bitterly cold nights all during my growing up years and until our last beloved little dog passed a few years ago.  We raised Siamese for fun and profit for about 14 years.  And we get to keep pets for our friends when they are away often enough now it is like having our own critters without the expense.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 1, 2018)

RoccoR said:


> USMB Coffee Shop IV
> ※→
> 
> Not only is my knowledge of Biology _(as a natural science)_ very poor; but my understanding and knowledge of Zoology _(as it pertains to the study of animal life)_ is even worse.  Normally, I would have passed this on bye; but it captured my interest...
> ...



Hey RoccoR, you haven't been back in the Coffee Shop for quite some time.  Good to see you here.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 1, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Even Hitler used to feed the mice in his lodgings. I was not so kind when I lived in a bed sitter with mice. I used to catch them in a bucket and throw them out the front door, but I felt a bit of a meanie.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



They were only trying to get warm!    I would be totally freaked out if there was a mouse in my bed though, so I can see where that would leave you feeling a bit squeamish.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 1, 2018)

A few more items for today's zoology lesson:

--A cat has 32 muscles in each ear.
--A crocodile cannot stick out its tongue.
--A goldfish has a memory span of 3 seconds.
--A snail can sleep for 3 years
--An ostrich's eye is bigger than its brain

Now aren't you glad you logged into the Coffee Shop today?


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 1, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I found that picture of a mouse on twitter again, and it is a harvest mouse.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 1, 2018)

I have been in a mood all day, since I was woken up at 3am by downstairs new neighbours and they kept me awake until 8am talking. I am considering complaining as it happens every couple of weeks. They are a bloody nuisance.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 179724



Awww.  That is so cute.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 1, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 179724
> ...



Its from a twitter account called. 'land of cuteness' I am on twitter as Dajjal and I have the same avatar there.
I have 299 followers and need one more to break the 300 barrier.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I don't use Twitter or Facebook.  I stick to posting on forums like this instead.  They are less intrusive.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 1, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I am miffed that I can't get more followers on twitter. most people have thousands. and some have millions
There is even someone with one hundred million followers.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Yes, but that doesn't really mean anything in the real world, so I wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 1, 2018)

Looks like my exercise/diet change regime is working, I'm down ten pounds.  Took a couple of months but I expected that, it takes some time for the body to react to the changes add in the occasional slip back to eating potato chips and ultra high fat laden foods it's not bad.  Just need to stick with it.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Looks like my exercise/diet change regime is working, I'm down ten pounds.  Took a couple of months but I expected that, it takes some time for the body to react to the changes add in the occasional slip back to eating potato chips and ultra high fat laden foods it's not bad.  Just need to stick with it.



I don't think it hurts to eat junk food once in a while though.  You just don't want to do that every day.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 1, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> A few more items for today's zoology lesson:
> 
> --A cat has 32 muscles in each ear.
> --A crocodile cannot stick out its tongue.
> ...



Yes, but all our goldfish forgot this already and the snails never woke up.  I feel an ear cramp coming.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 1, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I'm already following you so can't follow you again.  On the other hand, I'm not sure if I have any followers or, if I do, the number is probably single digits.  Most of the people I follow are politicians or well known personalities and it is those folks who get many thousands of followers.  People like me posting on Twitter is like being completely alone and shouting into the empty canyon.  So I rarely post.  But I do read in fairly often.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Message boards are more intimate, that is for sure.  Twitter and FB are too big.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 1, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



The only friends I have on Facebook though are family--we have a LOT of family scattered all over the country--and friends and colleagues from over the years also scattered all over the country and abroad, so it's mostly just one big happy family on FB.  We set our friend categories and news feed to optimize the posts we see, so we keep up with those we care about pretty well.   There are a few extraneous 'friends' on the list--politicians and some game friends we took on when we first joined years ago and such--but most of the posts we see are folks we know and care about.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 1, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I took a long time before I used Facebook, and in the end, it started as a way to get in touch with an old friend I hadn't heard from in many years.  I have family and acquaintances I am not friends with because I don't really speak to them IRL, and don't feel a need to just add people to my Facebook friends list for the sake of it.  I mostly use it to keep some degree of contact with people who I don't live near, which is almost everyone I know.  

It's also been great for talking about fantasy football with a group of friends that have been doing that for more than a decade; sadly, it looks like this past year was probably the last one we'll be doing our FF league.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 1, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Well if you are high and dry come fall and need a league, there would likely be room in ours.  It isn't a very chatty league though--not what you would call a very social group--but we'll see how it goes.  No guarantee ours will re-up this fall either.

Or I wonder if there would be sufficient interest to have a Coffee Shop League?  I need somebody more savvy than me to set it up though.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 1, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



While I will almost certainly be involved in multiple FF leagues, I would always be more than happy to join another should you need someone.  I certainly appreciate the offer.

I have a couple of other FF leagues I do with friends, but by far the oldest of them, made up almost entirely of older, closer friends, is the one likely to be ending.  I have another league with friends I've been doing for a few years now, as well as a league made by someone I met through a different political message board quite a few years ago, and that league has been going on for quite a while.  I also usually end up joining at least 1 or 2 random leagues with strangers.

There has been a USMB league in at least 2 different years that I've been in.  It's been hit or miss with that; getting enough people interested, keeping interest throughout the season, etc.  I'd love to do a Coffee Shop league, but I don't think we have enough NFL fans, let alone fantasy football fans, for that, do we?

Since we're talking football in the Coffee Shop:


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 1, 2018)

An elephants nose is bigger than its brain.

Picking your nose makes your nose bigger.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 2, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



We probably don't.  And in all truth I would like to stay with my existing league if they go again this fall.  It was just a thought if anybody would be interested in seeing if there was sufficient interest and setting it up.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 2, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister_
_
And we keep the porch light on for all our friends who haven't been here for awhile and rejoice when they return._
_



_


----------



## ricechickie (Mar 2, 2018)

SNOW DAY!


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 2, 2018)

It snowing alright. I was going down to the shops, but I changed my mind.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 2, 2018)

Britain is inundated with snow, and even I am house bound unless I want to struggle through it to get food, but I have enough food for two day,s so I am going to wait for the thaw, which they say will be over the weekend.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 2, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I've never played fantasy football.  I'm not one for betting usually.  I am more along the lines of "I have no idea what is going, anything could happen" mindset.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 2, 2018)

We are in the midst of a nor' easter.  Just wind and rain.  It is too warm for snow.  

Current weather for my area . . . 

Rain starting in the morning and dangerously windy starting in the afternoon.

35˚ 11pm → 44˚ 2pm






 6:19am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 5:37pm

Rain 2.7 in


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 2, 2018)

ricechickie said:


> SNOW DAY!



You are having snow there?  It's like 40 degrees here.  I'm glad for that!  Sick of snow.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 2, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I've only played FF for money once.  It went poorly, and I decided not to do it again.  I just play for fun.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 2, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> We are in the midst of a nor' easter.  Just wind and rain.  It is too warm for snow.
> 
> Current weather for my area . . .
> 
> ...



Keep safe.  Flash floods and dangerous winds are not something to wish for for sure.  My niece in Louisville recently posted pictures of downtown Louisville completely flooded--several feet up on the buildings.  The Ohio River flooded plus a lot of rain.

And I wish we were getting some of the snow/rain/anything wet.  Dangerous storm through the midwest today and Peach and Drifter are southwest of us and getting snow. But the sun is shining and not a cloud in the sky in any direction here today--we didn't need any kind of jacket when we went out for a late lunch just now.

The daffodils were blooming in Corrales last Thursday and are now opening up here too--we're a thousand feet or so higher than they are.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 2, 2018)

Great ! there is no one keeping me awake tonight, I just can't sleep. I have been awake for three hours and now its five am I decided to give up and do some web surfing. The snow is melting outside so at least I might get down to the shop for food today. Yesterday I took one look outside and decide to stay in the warm.
There are ten foot snow drifts in some parts of the country and flooding is predicted when it melts.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 3, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister_
_
And we keep the porch light on for all our friends who haven't been here for awhile and rejoice when they return._
_
Spring is coming. . . .



_


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 3, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > We are in the midst of a nor' easter.  Just wind and rain.  It is too warm for snow.
> ...



Thanks.  Most of our city lost power last night but we kept ours thankfully.  There were a few small branches in my yard this morning, and that is about the most excitement this storm brought for me.    Unfortunately, it was pretty difficult to find an open Dunkin Donuts this morning.  Most of them lost power and were still closed up this morning.  After going to about 7, I finally found one though.  Ahhhhh.  Good morning!


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 3, 2018)

I finally went to bed at 8am and got up at 3pm. While I was asleep all the snow on the streets melted so I went and got my food. If I had gone to the shops yesterday I would have had to struggle through slush and face snow and icy winds. Looks like the cold spell in Britain is over.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 3, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> I finally went to bed at 8am and got up at 3pm. While I was asleep all the snow on the streets melted so I went and got my food. If I had gone to the shops yesterday I would have had to struggle through slush and face snow and icy winds. Looks like the cold spell in Britain is over.



And unless you too are dealing with drought as we are, that is a good thing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 3, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Happy you dodged the bullet this time.  Losing power is a bummer under the best circumstances but much more so when it is cold or really hot.

But all I can say is you wanted a Dunkin Donuts coffee really bad this morning. 

The other day when my Aunt Betty (age 91) and I were taking my shirttail cousin (Uncle Ed's niece) to the train station to go home after an extended visit, we had about an hour to kill.  Aunt Betty suggested we get coffee somewhere--they have no such amenities at our Amtrak station.  So when I spotted a Starbucks enroute, we pulled in.  Aunt Betty was treating and she ordered a caramel frappuccino.  I told them make it two though I had never had anything at Starbucks other than a cappuccino.

Though such things at Starbucks are ridiculously expensive, I have to admit that was about the best thing I've had in awhile.  Sooooooo good.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 3, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I finally went to bed at 8am and got up at 3pm. While I was asleep all the snow on the streets melted so I went and got my food. If I had gone to the shops yesterday I would have had to struggle through slush and face snow and icy winds. Looks like the cold spell in Britain is over.
> ...



Never mind a drought, I just tried to make a cup of tea and the water has gone off. I rang my water supplier and they said its a broken water main. I hope they fix it soon or I will have to get bottled water.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 3, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Not having water is the pits.  Up on the mountain if we lost power we didn't have the furnace--it ran on propane but needed electricity to fire it up--or water as our pump would be out.  We did have a Strader insert in the fireplace though and that would keep the living area nice and warm and keep the whole house from freezing.  And we usually had enough snow on the ground to melt it in the bathtub to use to flush the toilets though we did learn to bottle a lot of tap water ahead of the storms just in case.  The snow up there is so dry it takes a ton of it to melt to get a single gallon of water.  But that means it is really light too so it doesn't damage roofs or trees.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 3, 2018)

Today I seem pulled in all different directions.  Have to plan our Sunday lunch with Betty and Dana tomorrow and do some shopping for that, trying to figure out volunteer and doctor appointment schedules etc. to have everything settled when we go to Arkansas next month, trying to work out logistics on that trip to accommodate everybody involved, my sister remains in the rehab hospital while they try to get her straightened out after her heart attack and that isn't going real well plus the hospital is downtown and pretty traumatic even trying to get to it.  And we still have a mess of boxes in the bedroom that need to be gone through,sorted, stuff thrown away etc. and I'm not feeling the mood to do some necessary cleaning.

I feel like this:


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 3, 2018)

I think I just figured out why today is so weird.  We are in a full moon that peaked last night.  It was the first of two full moons in March and has the creepy title of the 'worm moon.'  The term is due to the beginning of the winter thaw and the earthworms become undormant that invites the return of the robins (that were pretty much here all winter anyway.) 

Other names are the 'crow moon' when the cawing of crows signal the end of winter or the crust moon because the snow becomes crusted from thawing by day and freezing at night.

I remember back to my hospital days when the doctors and nurses were so convinced of the effects of the full moon that both E.R. and the obstetrics ward put on extra staff those nights.  The scientists probably would pooh pooh that but the hospital staff had the experience.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 3, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> I think I just figured out why today is so weird.  We are in a full moon that peaked last night.  It was the first of two full moons in March and has the creepy title of the 'worm moon.'  The term is due to the beginning of the winter thaw and the earthworms become undormant that invites the return of the robins (that were pretty much here all winter anyway.)
> 
> Other names are the 'crow moon' when the cawing of crows signal the end of winter or the crust moon because the snow becomes crusted from thawing by day and freezing at night.
> 
> I remember back to my hospital days when the doctors and nurses were so convinced of the effects of the full moon that both E.R. and the obstetrics ward put on extra staff those nights.  The scientists probably would pooh pooh that but the hospital staff had the experience.



Crow moon sounds a lot better than worm moon.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 3, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I think I just figured out why today is so weird.  We are in a full moon that peaked last night.  It was the first of two full moons in March and has the creepy title of the 'worm moon.'  The term is due to the beginning of the winter thaw and the earthworms become undormant that invites the return of the robins (that were pretty much here all winter anyway.)
> ...



I agree.


----------



## ding (Mar 3, 2018)

The happy secret to better work


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 3, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> I think I just figured out why today is so weird.  We are in a full moon that peaked last night.  It was the first of two full moons in March and has the creepy title of the 'worm moon.'  The term is due to the beginning of the winter thaw and the earthworms become undormant that invites the return of the robins (that were pretty much here all winter anyway.)
> 
> Other names are the 'crow moon' when the cawing of crows signal the end of winter or the crust moon because the snow becomes crusted from thawing by day and freezing at night.
> 
> I remember back to my hospital days when the doctors and nurses were so convinced of the effects of the full moon that both E.R. and the obstetrics ward put on extra staff those nights.  The scientists probably would pooh pooh that but the hospital staff had the experience.


The night of the full moon is usually fairly sedate, it's the waxing and waning that typically makes many people nuts......... well, more nuttier than usual.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 3, 2018)

ding said:


> The happy secret to better work



That was great ding.  Thanks for sharing it.  A few good laughs and some stuff to really think about there.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 3, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I think I just figured out why today is so weird.  We are in a full moon that peaked last night.  It was the first of two full moons in March and has the creepy title of the 'worm moon.'  The term is due to the beginning of the winter thaw and the earthworms become undormant that invites the return of the robins (that were pretty much here all winter anyway.)
> ...



You think?  I think my hospital colleagues would disagree but then they were scheduling for people who go to the hospital and not necessarily those who are nuts.   (Our M.D. friend Dana says it is an absolute fact too, but I have just made mental notes myself and haven't done any independent research.)


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 3, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


There have actually been studies which show no increase in ER visits on the night of a full moon suggesting the perceived increase may be a result of Perception Expectation.  
My personal observations over the last couple of decades show an increase of individual behavior, aggressive/assertive personalities become more aggressive/assertive, passive/cautious individuals become more passive/cautious during the waxing and waning but not the night of the full moon.  Many scientists claim the moon's gravitational pull isn't strong enough to affect humans yet look what it does to the oceans and remember the human body is on average 65% water........, the brain comprises up to73% 
My hypothisis is that when the moon is completely full the force is constant but as it is waxing and waning the force is in flux creating fluctuation in our body's brain chemistry.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 3, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



If the moon affected us in a similar fashion to the tides, wouldn't these sorts of changes happen more often, rather than just on or around the full moon?  And doesn't the sun affect tides as well?


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 3, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


It's it's quite possible my hypothesis is completely wrong or only partially correct.  What if anything does the added light reflected from the moon affect us?  Is it the combination of the gravitational effect and the additional or type of light, is it simply the kind of light alone.  Taking the possible "light effect" and actual gravitational effect into account I would be more than willing to rescind my full moon/gravitational hypothesis and consider only the reflected light effect which I do not believe has ever been addressed though I could be mistaken.  Do we really know how different forms of light affect out behavior?  We do know that different colors affect us in different ways and what is color but reflected light........
As for the sun affecting the tides the effect is minimal compared to the moon.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 3, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I don't even know if there's any real evidence that behavior changes during the full moon, or if there is a difference in types of full moon, or if the full moon is visible or not, etc. etc.  Even if there are behavioral changes, there's always the possibility that such changes are due to perceptions and expectations about the full moon rather than any real effect it has on people.

Then again, maybe it really does make people crazy.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 3, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Today I seem pulled in all different directions.  Have to plan our Sunday lunch with Betty and Dana tomorrow and do some shopping for that, trying to figure out volunteer and doctor appointment schedules etc. to have everything settled when we go to Arkansas next month, trying to work out logistics on that trip to accommodate everybody involved, my sister remains in the rehab hospital while they try to get her straightened out after her heart attack and that isn't going real well plus the hospital is downtown and pretty traumatic even trying to get to it.  And we still have a mess of boxes in the bedroom that need to be gone through,sorted, stuff thrown away etc. and I'm not feeling the mood to do some necessary cleaning.
> 
> I feel like this:



I am sorry about your sister. Is she going to stay with family now?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 4, 2018)

drifter said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Today I seem pulled in all different directions.  Have to plan our Sunday lunch with Betty and Dana tomorrow and do some shopping for that, trying to figure out volunteer and doctor appointment schedules etc. to have everything settled when we go to Arkansas next month, trying to work out logistics on that trip to accommodate everybody involved, my sister remains in the rehab hospital while they try to get her straightened out after her heart attack and that isn't going real well plus the hospital is downtown and pretty traumatic even trying to get to it.  And we still have a mess of boxes in the bedroom that need to be gone through,sorted, stuff thrown away etc. and I'm not feeling the mood to do some necessary cleaning.
> ...



We hope she can get well enough to return to the assisted living facility where she has been really happy for the most part.  They regulate her meds, make sure she gets three square a day, and is okay.  I can no longer handle her for various reasons, our aunt is 91 years old and no way she can  and all her kids and grand kids have full time jobs and she can't be alone during the day.  It is a problem.  So any positive vibes/thoughts or prayers can go her/our way will be much appreciated.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 4, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I m praying for her health restored and to be able to get back the assisted living where she is happy and well cared for. She has God taking care of her.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 4, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister_
_
And we keep the porch light on for all our friends who haven't been here for awhile and rejoice when they return._
_
March forth and do something day.



_


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 4, 2018)

ding said:


> The happy secret to better work



I love positive psychology.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 4, 2018)

I've been seeing here and there that last week snow fell in Egypt for the first time in 112 years.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 4, 2018)

Good Lord!  The eighth plague!


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 4, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> I've been seeing here and there that last week snow fell in Egypt for the first time in 112 years.



Wow!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 5, 2018)

Good night darlinks.  No change in the vigil list.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 5, 2018)

Strawberries were on sale........  so was whipped cream........  I love strawberry shortcake but hate the modern store bought cups they sell for it so mix up the dough and soon after there's biscuit shortcake ready to be consumed.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 5, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Strawberries were on sale........  so was whipped cream........  I love strawberry shortcake but hate the modern store bought cups they sell for it so mix up the dough and soon after there's biscuit shortcake ready to be consumed.


There is a Masonic Lodge in nearby Negley, Ohio that holds a strawberry festival every May (our strawberry season is substantially later).  My sainted Uncle Alex was a big deal in Freemasonry.  Every office, post, position, chair and honor, Alex held.  So, during the private Masonic strawberry eating portion of the festival, Alex was always asked to stand and introduce himself.

"Alex Kidd, PM, GMSR, GRM, ILS!"

My brother Masons understood Past Master, Grand Master Scottish Rite and Grand Retired Master, but they were stumped on the ILS degree.

Alex would explain "I Love Strawberries!"


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 5, 2018)

A disturbing trend here n the Crotch of the Tri-State area this Lenten season.  There was at least one Roman Catholic Church and at least one Episcopal church in each town up and down the Ohio River from the point at Pittsburgh and the Roebling Bridge at Wheeling, West Virginia.  But in the passed couple of years, many of those Catholic Churches have combined, closed and abandoned.

What does this have to do with me, a stark Presbyterian unmoved by ecclesiastical pageantry?  Well, those churches would pull out all the stops during Lent and serve up the tastiest food.  In a season known for privation and sacrifice, the women of those congregations would don their hair nets and staff the church basement kitchens.  Fish sandwiches of ridiculous proportions where the filet overhangs the bun by eight or ten inches on both sides.  Peirogies swimming in butter.  Mounds of spaghetti and tossed salad.  These were all for sale in the church basements.  No one had to cook or make restaurant reservation no on Fridays during Lent.

But consolidation has swept those church ladies out of the kitchen and into the streets where they could get into all types of trouble.  I don't know if there is some intramural politics going on when one congregation is forced to merge with another.  I don't know if there was some order from the diocese to cease and desist the Lenten food sales.  I do know I miss them!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 6, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister_
_
And we keep the porch light on for all our friends who haven't been here for awhile and rejoice when they return.

On March 7 in 1933 the board game Monopoly was invented..  How many hours did we spend buying, selling, mortgaging, counting, cheating? 




_


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 6, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> A disturbing trend here n the Crotch of the Tri-State area this Lenten season.  There was at least one Roman Catholic Church and at least one Episcopal church in each town up and down the Ohio River from the point at Pittsburgh and the Roebling Bridge at Wheeling, West Virginia.  But in the passed couple of years, many of those Catholic Churches have combined, closed and abandoned.
> 
> What does this have to do with me, a stark Presbyterian unmoved by ecclesiastical pageantry?  Well, those churches would pull out all the stops during Lent and serve up the tastiest food.  In a season known for privation and sacrifice, the women of those congregations would don their hair nets and staff the church basement kitchens.  Fish sandwiches of ridiculous proportions where the filet overhangs the bun by eight or ten inches on both sides.  Peirogies swimming in butter.  Mounds of spaghetti and tossed salad.  These were all for sale in the church basements.  No one had to cook or make restaurant reservation no on Fridays during Lent.
> 
> But consolidation has swept those church ladies out of the kitchen and into the streets where they could get into all types of trouble.  I don't know if there is some intramural politics going on when one congregation is forced to merge with another.  I don't know if there was some order from the diocese to cease and desist the Lenten food sales.  I do know I miss them!


Different time, different culture.  Church attendance is way down as is belief in a divine, the Me-llenials are part of it but it was the younger Boomers that showed the way so to speak.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 6, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > A disturbing trend here n the Crotch of the Tri-State area this Lenten season.  There was at least one Roman Catholic Church and at least one Episcopal church in each town up and down the Ohio River from the point at Pittsburgh and the Roebling Bridge at Wheeling, West Virginia.  But in the passed couple of years, many of those Catholic Churches have combined, closed and abandoned.
> ...


Immaculate Conception in Wellsville is an abandoned building.  St. Ann's down on Pennsylvania Avenue is shut down.  Both congregations no have been combined with St. Aloysius downtown and they now call the church Holy Trinity Roman Catholic.  St. Blaise in Industry, PA is closed as a church, but open as a day care center.

There are fewer churches but more people seem to be going to church!  Even though my own Trinity Presbyterian has merged with Long's Run Presbyterian  there are more faces at Easter Pageant practice.  The Northside Community Church two blocks west at Orchard Grove Avenue and St. Clair has congregants parking in front of the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate every Sunday morning.

And, at the end of the day, I can't find a decent fish sandwich in a church basement anymore.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 6, 2018)

The weather is beautiful here in Florida.  Sunny and about 78.  I have a day off and I'm enjoying the day.  Hope everyone is okay in Coffee shop land.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 6, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



I think you're right.  Church attendance doesn't seem to be suffering so much as there is much less loyalty to a particular congregation or sometimes even a denomination.  Many small churches are giving up and the people are going to larger congregations who can afford dynamic preachers, great music, and visual aids as well as specific ministries to kids and special interests.  I was just researching congregations of a specific denomination for a family member and found a church near her that seems to be small enough not to be overwhelming, but offers the full range of amenities dear to the more traditional sort.  And they serve a full breakfast--not just coffee and donuts--after their early service and a full brunch after their mid morning service--the photos at their website were pretty impressive.

Don't know if you could get that great fish sandwich there though Nosmo.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 6, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Why Are Christian Numbers Dropping?

Millennials leaving church in droves, study says - CNN

America’s Changing Religious Landscape

Christianity Declining, Secularism Rising

The World's Newest Major Religion: No Religion

Ya'll forget, I'm a historian and sociologist, I still keep up with multiple demographic changes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 6, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



But your statistics don't include Albuquerque NM or East Liverpool OH specifically. 

I judge these things about what I observe of friends, family, our neighbors, our church.  (But I do appreciate that you are a sociologist and historian.  So am I of sorts.  Our daughter has a PhD in Sociology but I suppose osmosis doesn't help transfer any of that.  )


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 6, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Specific local demographics are endemic to the local and not always representative of the larger picture, national and international in this case.  Heck, El Paso is a hot bed of Papist heretics......, I was considering selling dispensations....... (that was a joke...., I was raised Roman Chatholic.....)  Besides it's not the first time we've moved towards the secular as a society but given history it wouldn't surprise me to see a Christian revival period somewhere down the road, we've experienced at least three major waves of religious revival since the early 18th century and a multitude of minor ones.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 7, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



That's interesting because I write and sometimes teach adult curriculum on the development of Christian thought and how that has affected the Church in the world.   And in doing some work on that this last month, I was just thinking that the west, here and abroad, is overdo for one of those major revival periods.  Hope it happens while I'm still around to see it.  Would be fascinating to watch.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 7, 2018)

Good night darlinks.  No change in the vigil list.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 7, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


>


Limited perspective is fascinating to me.  I remember David Letterman had a feature on his old NBC show where tradesmen would review popular movies.  A plumber reviewed Fatal Attraction and noted the scene in which Micheal Douglas drowned Glenn Close in the bathtub.  "The overflow drain would never let that much water stay in the tub." was his terse review.

When I first saw All the President's Men in 1975 I saw a scene where Redford and Hoffmann walked into a building and immediately noticing the 9x9 vinyl floor tiles and identifying them as Asbestos Containing Building Materials.

Just as a rhinoceros' horn can alter an outlook, a little knowledge can be a dangerous thing.

Speaking of dangerous things, when Pop was just a little shaver, Uncle Ducky and Aunt Sis included him on a road trip vacation.  It was the summer of 1941 and the last summer of peace in America.  Ducky and Sis drove from East Liverpool to the wilds of the American west.

When they got to the entrance of Yellowstone National Park, Pop spied a billboard featuring a great beast with huge snarling fangs and claws that could tear human flesh from bones.  A massive hairy beast without the familiar attributes of the cartoon nears my young father was familiar with.  Above the picture of the bear were letters spelling out D-A-N-G-E-R-O-U-S

Pop timidly asked the park ranger, "Are there many of those dangeroos in the park?"


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 7, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...





Try watching a disaster movie with our engineer son.  One of my favorites--for reasons unknown even to me--is an obscure low budget B movie entitled "Killer Flood: The Day the Dam Broke."  Much of the movie is devoted to the internal workings of a large dam abutting a small town in Vermont as it fails and the efforts of the architect/structural engineer (Joe Lando) and his teenage son to delay its collapse to give his wife and acting mayor time to evacuate the town.

Showing the movie to my son invited a running commentary on all the technical problems with what the movie showed was happening vs the real world of engineering.  It was even worse viewing the movie "Twister" in which even I could identify the technical problems.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 7, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Strawberries were on sale........  so was whipped cream........  I love strawberry shortcake but hate the modern store bought cups they sell for it so mix up the dough and soon after there's biscuit shortcake ready to be consumed.



I keep one box of Bisquick for just such contingencies.   Strawberry shortcake is one of my favorites too, though if I have time I will bake a pound cake from scratch.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 7, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Strawberries were on sale........  so was whipped cream........  I love strawberry shortcake but hate the modern store bought cups they sell for it so mix up the dough and soon after there's biscuit shortcake ready to be consumed.
> ...


I hate Bisquick........


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 7, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Used creatively it does save time and can create some really good stuff.  For the most part I prefer to make most things from scratch, but in a pinch or when in a hurry. . .


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 7, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I used Pioneer Brand, in my humble opinion it's a lot better than Bisquick.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 7, 2018)

Mom is a fantastic baker.  Pies, cakes, cookies and pastries flow from her kitchen like a tsunami.  But biscuits are anathema to her.  Try as she might, she has yet to produce something like a biscuit.  What she bakes when she tries biscuits are flour-laden artillery shells.  Rock hard and dense as a distracted fourteen year old, Mom's 'biscuits' are at best a gastronomic challenge, at worst, deadly weapons. 

One batch was deemed inedible by Mom herself as soon as they were taken from her usually reliable oven.  She threw them from the rear porch onto the lawn at the Big House.  Upon impacting the planet they made craters in the yard.  Not divots, not dents, but measurable impact craters.  Birds refused to risk their beaks on them.  Neighborhood dogs imterupted their frisky play to pee on them marking their territory on the indelible biscuits.  Rain could not erode them.  My guess is a return of the glacier that formed our local topography would flow around them, unable to change the mass and density of the biscuits.

I've seen people enjoy biscuits in restaurants.  I've heard folks oohh and aww over a plate of biscuits brought fresh to the table on a gingham lined plate.  Because of my experiences trying Mom's biscuits, I've developed a standard refusal whenever I'm offered biscuits.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 7, 2018)

I wish Florida had done this while I lived there:
Florida lawmakers vote to stay in Daylight Saving Time all year long - CNN

Stupid Daylight Saving time!


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 7, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Mom is a fantastic baker.  Pies, cakes, cookies and pastries flow from her kitchen like a tsunami.  But biscuits are anathema to her.  Try as she might, she has yet to produce something like a biscuit.  What she bakes when she tries biscuits are flour-laden artillery shells.  Rock hard and dense as a distracted fourteen year old, Mom's 'biscuits' are at best a gastronomic challenge, at worst, deadly weapons.
> 
> One batch was deemed inedible by Mom herself as soon as they were taken from her usually reliable oven.  She threw them from the rear porch onto the lawn at the Big House.  Upon impacting the planet they made craters in the yard.  Not divots, not dents, but measurable impact craters.  Birds refused to risk their beaks on them.  Neighborhood dogs imterupted their frisky play to pee on them marking their territory on the indelible biscuits.  Rain could not erode them.  My guess is a return of the glacier that formed our local topography would flow around them, unable to change the mass and density of the biscuits.
> 
> I've seen people enjoy biscuits in restaurants.  I've heard folks oohh and aww over a plate of biscuits brought fresh to the table on a gingham lined plate.  Because of my experiences trying Mom's biscuits, I've developed a standard refusal whenever I'm offered biscuits.


A couple of three reasons her biscuits turn out like hockey pucks, old baking powder, over cutting the butter/crisco/lard into the dry mix or over kneading.  I prefer lard as it gives the best finished product and only cut it in until the mixture resembles a course meal, once the liquid is added only knead the dough five or six times slowly sifting in extra flour so as to make the dough less "sticky" while kneading.  I also let mine rest, covered with a damp kitchen towel for at least a half hour after cutting the rounds, the dough does raise a little.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 7, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Mom is a fantastic baker.  Pies, cakes, cookies and pastries flow from her kitchen like a tsunami.  But biscuits are anathema to her.  Try as she might, she has yet to produce something like a biscuit.  What she bakes when she tries biscuits are flour-laden artillery shells.  Rock hard and dense as a distracted fourteen year old, Mom's 'biscuits' are at best a gastronomic challenge, at worst, deadly weapons.
> ...


Good advice.  But don't doubt Mom's baking skills.  Her pie crusts are consistently light and flaky.  Her cakes, made from scratch, are always moist and flavorful.  Her cookies were the best sellers at every PTA bake sale.

I don't think Mom was every really a fan of biscuits in the first place.  She seems to falter on the dishes she does not like.  I was a freshman in college before I found out that roast beef has a flavor of its own.  We had to drown Mom's roast beef in Worcestershire sauce.  She always wanted the end piece where the last vestiges of juiciness and flavor were kiln dried out.

Mom was never a fan of spicy food either.  If chili could be qualified like religions, her's was Presbyterian, never Pentecostal.  Spaghetti sauce, strictly Calvinist rather than flavorful AME Baptist.  Irish stew was convincingly Irish with its Celtic simplicity while her gazpacho was more Swiss than Spanish.


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 7, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Strawberries were on sale........  so was whipped cream........  I love strawberry shortcake but hate the modern store bought cups they sell for it so mix up the dough and soon after there's biscuit shortcake ready to be consumed.


And that is the very best! That is how our family always prepared it. From scratch! Dang, you sure make a great hubby, Ringel05.


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 7, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...





Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


And FWIW The Hallmark Movie Channel is the fastest growing channel these days in TV Land. I cut the cord on TV but get most everything via Roku or YouTube and a popular newish app is called Hallmark Movies Now. Many are quite good and less cheesy than years ago. I am losing interest in the Netflix content these days with their switch in programming which will probably appeal to that all-important age demographic- 18 to 54 ( or close).


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 8, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> I wish Florida had done this while I lived there:
> Florida lawmakers vote to stay in Daylight Saving Time all year long - CNN
> 
> Stupid Daylight Saving time!



Amen to that.  And let's hope the trend catches on.  I don't care where they set the time.  I just wish they would set it and then leave it alone.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 8, 2018)

AquaAthena said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Strawberries were on sale........  so was whipped cream........  I love strawberry shortcake but hate the modern store bought cups they sell for it so mix up the dough and soon after there's biscuit shortcake ready to be consumed.
> ...


Now all I need is a harem........


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 8, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister_
_
And we keep the porch light on for all our friends who haven't been here for awhile and rejoice when they return._
_



_


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 8, 2018)

AquaAthena said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I rarely watch any TV, the wife however.........  Mostly real crime shows and HGTV type stuff.  I watch movies and occasionally check out some TV series online (Amazon Prime Videos).  In more cases than not I typically don't make it through the first season let alone more than two episodes before it becomes silly at best, some I never make it through the first episode before my brain cells start screaming in agony........


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 8, 2018)

Morning!   

We got a few inches of snow.  I lucked out again and kept my power.  Not a whole lot of snow fell but it was really wet and heavy snow which can bring down the lines.  I feel very fortunate that I didn't lose any power these last two storms.  Hopefully this will be the last snow for the season.  It is almost spring!!!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 8, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Morning!
> 
> We got a few inches of snow.  I lucked out again and kept my power.  Not a whole lot of snow fell but it was really wet and heavy snow which can bring down the lines.  I feel very fortunate that I didn't lose any power these last two storms.  Hopefully this will be the last snow for the season.  It is almost spring!!!



Less than two weeks to spring; however, Albuquerque had one of its worst winter storms ever in early April--hurricane force winds close to the mountain and 16 inches of snow with it.  Pretty bad.  We still could use the moisture, but without the bad winds please.  That was more than two decades ago but. . .


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 8, 2018)

Here's an odd video I came across:


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 8, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Hmmm.  How understanding is Mrs. R?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 8, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



We get bored with regular series television programming pretty quickly these days and most of our television viewing is competition shows such as "Survivor" or "The Voice" etc. and/or documentaries or informative videos as you find on he Weather Channel or news programming.  But I ordered the first two seasons of "L.A. Law" recently and we binge watched it all and never got tired of it.  Nobody is making series that well put together any more, and as L.A. Law progressed into its later seasons it too deteriorated into more anger, unhappiness, violence etc. that constitutes so much of television anymore and it was no longer either entertaining or thought provoking to us.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 8, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Morning!
> ...



I read a frightening report that the arctic is in a heatwave and the ice cap is melting. That is why we are getting cold weather. God know what will happen, but it smacks of ecological disaster. It has been predicted there will be a disaster by 2050 and I will certainly be dead by then. But it is beginning to look like it will happen in my lifetime.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 8, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


There's a reason I don't have a harem.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 8, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


I tried watching Salvation and couldn't even make it halfway through through the first episode, It's really a killjoy for plots like that when one knows exactly how the government works........  The Expanse wasn't too bad, started watching Star Trek the Next Generation but only made it through four episodes and I used to like that show.  Watching Star Trek: Enterprise which I think is better acted but still somewhat hokey at times.  Yeah, I like Sci-Fi.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 8, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Star Trek TNG is just too dated at this point.  I never bothered with Enterprise.  Discovery is actually a good show, but having to have CBS All Access is ridiculous.  If you can find someone who has that streaming service, though, you should give it a shot.

Altered Carbon on Netflix was a pretty good sci-fi series, although it had some issues.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 8, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Right now I have Amazon Prime Videos so I'm good with that for now as I really don't watch too often as I'm often busy doing other things.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 8, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I've got Prime as well, but I don't know what good sci-fi shows they have.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 8, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Just type in Prime Video in the Amazon search field and browse the movies/shows.  

Oh and remember........


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 8, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Not to worry Dajjal.  The Arctic has been ice free in the past and there was no ecological disaster, nor would there be this time if that should happen.  And it is highly unlikely that it will happen any time soon.  It would be more of a problem if the ice on Antarctica melted but that doesn't seem likely either.

But if those ice caps should start growing out of their known zones at an unusual rate, we should all be chopping firewood and laying up a good store of food.  But I'm not all that concerned even about that.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 8, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Oh, I can find sci-fi shows on Prime.....but I don't know what *good* sci-fi shows are on Prime.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 8, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Ya have to do what the rest of us do, pick one and start watching it.........  If you like it then good, if not then that's okay also....... 

Some that are rated great I find to be unwatchable, some that are rated poor I actually like, it's a matter of personal taste.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 8, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I recommend ' electric dreams' it has been on British TV but I missed all but the last episode. I wish I had watched them all now, and I searched for a DVD release date, but its coming out on prime instead.

PS do not confuse it with the 1980's feature film of the same name.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 8, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


It's been on Prime for a while over here in the colonies.......


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 8, 2018)

Has anyone clicked on the advert on this forum ' breaking news, Clint's chilling last words' ?
I know he is not dead and I suspect it of being a link to a scam that tries to get money out of you. I have clicked on similar links on face book and found it tries to take over your computer and charge you money.
I am too scared to click on it to find out as I don't have a very good firewall and anti virus. I use Microsoft solutions.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 8, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Has anyone clicked on the advert on this forum ' breaking news, Clint's chilling last words' ?
> I know he is not dead and I suspect it of being a link to a scam that tries to get money out of you. I have clicked on similar links on face book and found it tries to take over your computer and charge you money.
> I am too scared to click on it to find out as I don't have a very good firewall and anti virus. I use Microsoft solutions.


There's ads on this forum?


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 8, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


Foxy,

If you have Netflix I highly recommend The Crown. If you don't have Netflix, this is the reason to get it.

Let me be honest, I am a dyed in the wool Anglophile and would happily watch British documentaries on cheese making before most any other television.  But The Crown is fascinating!  The story of Elizabeth Windsor begins when she is a small girl and Princess.  Her father, the king, is diagnosed with lung cancer and she will someday assume the throne.

Palace intrigue, romantic faux pas, international crisis all grounded in actual history, The Crown is a bimgeworthy series.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 8, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



My point was that I can recommend Altered Carbon on Netflix because I've seen it, whereas I have not watched any Amazon original sci-fi series, so I don't know if they have any good ones.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 8, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Can't tell ya, you might like ones I don't.  I did like Expanse (TV series) and a couple of movies that were not that well rated, Valerian and the City of a Thousand Planets was one.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 8, 2018)

My grandnephew is turning nine early next month.  He is the son of my sister-in-law's son.  He was born just one year after Pop died.  As my sainted grand uncles influenced me, I feel an obligation to influence him.  I bought him juggling balls and yoyos for Christmas.  I took him to see the Harlem Globetrotters in November.  I taught him how to whistle and to avoid pulling my finger.  These are the influences I would like to be responsible for.  The whimsy, the goofy and the glee of being nine years old.

I ordered him some wee helicopters that rise and descend with a wave of the hand.  At less than $8.00 each, I got him four of them.  I figure if he can juggle balls, he can juggle these little helicopters.  I also bought him a t shirt that says "I'd rather be farting".

Perhaps, one day while I enrich the soil at the cemetery, he will be writing about me as I write about the big Scottish blokes who put temptation before me as a wee bairn.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 8, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I thought The Expanse was OK, but not good enough for me to keep watching past the first few episodes.  I haven't even bothered watching Valerian, because I've heard so many bad things about it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 8, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Hey, I liked Starship Troopers......... 

I don't go by ratings that much as I've found things I like are not always what others like and vice versa.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 8, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



You probably like "O Brother Where Art Thou?"  (Hombre is the other one.)


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 8, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Oh, Starship Troopers was garbage.....and not fun garbage, like Flash Gordon.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 8, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Like I said, it's a matter of preference.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 8, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I looked up Amazon original series, and while there are a few sci-fi series they have in development, it appears the only one they have currently is Phillip K. Dick's Electric Dreams.  I haven't watched any of those yet, but it's an anthology series.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 8, 2018)

I was wondering if anyone watches a netflix series called Longmire?  Sherry and me have been binge watching it.  Cool show.  It is supposed to take place in Wyoming but I read it is filmed mostly around Las Vegas New Mexico.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 8, 2018)

WelfareQueen said:


> I was wondering if anyone watches a netflix series called Longmire?  Sherry and me have been binge watching it.  Cool show.  It is supposed to take place in Wyoming but I read it is filmed mostly around Las Vegas New Mexico.



I read a review that said it was very boring, so I never bothered with it.  I have so many shows to watch as it is, I need something to draw me in to a new one.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 8, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > I was wondering if anyone watches a netflix series called Longmire?  Sherry and me have been binge watching it.  Cool show.  It is supposed to take place in Wyoming but I read it is filmed mostly around Las Vegas New Mexico.
> ...




Boring it is not.     Not sure which reviewer you read but that goes against general critical opinion.  From Wiki:


*Critical reception*
Reception has generally been positive. During season 1, Nancy DeWolf Smith of _The Wall Street Journal_ called the series "the best of two worlds: a modern crime drama with dry wit and sometimes heart-wrenching emotion that's also got a glorious setting under the big sky of Wyoming." She added: "If it weren't for a few modern conveniences, like cellphones and trucks, it might as well be 1875, so rugged and unspoiled does the scenery look."[60] _Newsday_'s Verne Gay stated: "_Longmire_ arrives as silently as a dust devil kicked up by a high wind on the Wyoming plains. With little in the way of fanfare and a lead actor unacquainted with household name status, it must instead rely on a quiet fortitude, much like its namesake." He added: "Unassuming _Longmire_ doesn't shout 'Love Me!' but instead works its charms subtly, quietly. There's promise here."[61] Alan Sepinwall of HitFix said of Season 1, "there's a sense of place to the show that makes it feel unlike every other cop show on television", and he would "like to see the mysteries grow more engaging as the series moves along, but _Longmire_ at least starts with a good foundation in Walt, his sidekicks, and the wide, open spaces they travel."[62]

The _San Francisco Chronicle_'s David Wiegand was critical, writing that the series "has the look and feel of a show cooked up by a bunch of bored TV industry types while they were waiting for the valet to bring their car to them at the Beverly Hills Chuck E. Cheese." He added: "There's very little drama, and the pilot episode lumbers along like an overfed elk."[63]

Three years later, after viewing the first three episodes of Season 4, a top critic on the Roger Ebert site wrote, "It sometimes sounds like faint praise to describe a series like you would a reliable car but _Longmire_ is just a sturdy show. It is well-constructed all around—confidently made, well-acted, and the writing is much smarter than many shows like it. It hums, each episode these three feeling more well-paced than the one before."[64] At the same point in the series, Mike Hale of _The New York Times_ also filed a favorable review, with particular praise for actor Robert Taylor, described as a "modern day Gary Cooper or Joel McCrea".[65]

In the aggregate, _Longmire_ received favorable reviews on Metacritic and Rotten Tomatoes. For example, Season 4 received an average rating of 8.5/10 based on 7 reviews on Rotten Tomatoes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 9, 2018)

WelfareQueen said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



I haven't watched Longmire but will check it out on your recommendation.  We don't have Netflix though.  The first three seasons of Longmire I believe were shot around Las Vegas and also north and east of Taos at Eagle Nest and Red River high in the southern Rockies in northern New Mexico.  Season four I think was shot mostly in Santa Fe.  New Mexico has a booming televisions series and movie making industry.  "Breaking Bad" for instance was almost all filmed right here in Albuquerque.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 9, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister_
_
And we keep the porch light on for all our friends who haven't been here for awhile and rejoice when they return._

_The early March flowers remind us that no winter of our Earth or our soul lasts forever._


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 9, 2018)

Well, I'm happy...

.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 9, 2018)

.. and for those carefree mornin romantics .. Sweet Coffee Blessings and a Hug..  
..


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 9, 2018)

Now, if you wanna really wake up, this will do the trick....

Alert .. it's not me at the end.. I swear..

.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 9, 2018)

Lumpy 1 said:


> View attachment 181407 Well, I'm happy...
> 
> .


Give me a few minutes to fix that......


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 9, 2018)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Now, if you wanna really wake up, this will do the trick....
> 
> Alert .. it's not me at the end.. I swear..
> 
> .



I had seen this before but thanks for posting it because I immensely enjoyed it again just now.  Whoever scoured the film library and mastered those clips to the sound track was absolutely brilliant.  I can't imagine how much time and effort that required but the result is stunning.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 9, 2018)

I guess I've been on a Badfinger kick lately.  A cool little poppy song.    No Matter What


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 9, 2018)

Went up to the Elena Gallegos Open Space and took a short walk on one of the trails, the 305A I think.  Looking at the map we went about a quarter mile in then turned around, not used to the uneven ground and somewhat shallow roller coaster topography so I knew we wouldn't get far.  Still it felt good.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 9, 2018)

Next time I'll bring a camera, some gorgeous views to the west.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 9, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Now, if you wanna really wake up, this will do the trick....
> ...



I'd never seen it before but it sure brought back some memories, I love the old black & white musicals and the stars of the past along with the sweet memories of Mom and Pop. Since discovering I'm up to at least a ten times watch, it cheers me up and brings on the smiles.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 9, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Next time I'll bring a camera, some gorgeous views to the west.



Especially today with the clouds starting to move back in--lots of stark white against the blue with the mares' tails.  We noticed that the locust and mimosa trees are showing green now.  Hopefully the others will hold off until the last hard freeze that inevitably comes sometime in late March and April.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 9, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Next time I'll bring a camera, some gorgeous views to the west.



I grew up in California during their golden years. There's still plenty of gorgeous and I'd love to live where the redwoods meet the ocean but that's a tough haul nowadays and all my relatives have moved out of state.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 9, 2018)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Next time I'll bring a camera, some gorgeous views to the west.
> ...


Here it's in the Sandia foothills looking across the Rio Grande at the high desert.  Currently it's still cool enough not to have to worry about rattlers'.............


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 9, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



You have rattlers, how do you deal with them? If I thought there were rattlers outside I would not go out without a shotgun. I would use large calibre pellets. But a shotgun would be my choice of weapon, as you don't have to be a good shot.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 9, 2018)

It's five am in Britain and I have been awake since three am. I just can't seem to sleep through the night anymore.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 9, 2018)

Saw this quote on twitter,

"You are a ghost driving a meat coated skeleton, made from stardust, riding a rock floating through space.
  Fear nothing."


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 10, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> It's five am in Britain and I have been awake since three am. I just can't seem to sleep through the night anymore.



It is just after midnight here and I am headed to bed, trying to train myself to go earlier because we return to daylight savings time tomorrow night and it takes my biological clock forever to adjust.  

Good night darlinks.  No change in the vigil list.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 10, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


Snakes tend to avoid people especially in areas that are heavily populated but they do cross our paths from time to time especially in the wilderness, in most cases people get bit because they did something stupid.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 10, 2018)

As Easter is unusually early this year our Easter Pageant on the Hillside director is asking for extended rehearsal hours.  The Pageant usually comes off just fine, but the cast of actors in costume and on the sloping hill changes from year to year.  Older folks find it harder to negotiate the hill and parents are eager to see their children portraying ancient Israelites.

So the director has to herd cats, controlling the unwieldy cast as they triumphantly enter Jerusalem on Palm Sunday, jeer at Christ's trial before Pilate and then weep, mourn and run away terrified from Golgotha.

It reminds me of an anecdote Carlton Heston told on The Tonight Show years ago.  While making The Ten Commandments, Cecil B. DeMille had his hands full, to say the least.  You all recall the scene where the Israelites are finally freed by Pharaoh.  The twelve tribes are gathering at the city gates.  Thousands of costumed extras, flocks of ducks and geese, spitting annoyed camels, stubborn mules and donkeys were all waiting to march out of Egypt.

To catch all the action in a minimum of takes, DeMille staged three cameras.  One on a fifteen foot high platform to shoot the action from a bird's eye view.  Another camera was placed at eye level to see the faces of the jubilant throng.  And the third was positioned on a hill opposite the scene to provide a panoramic shot.  The three cameramen were given walkie talkies to coordinate their shots.  This was a very expensive scene to shoot and MGM studio honchos were counting every penny.

DeMille shouted "Action!" and the grand parade began.  For twenty minutes, and the length of time and film each camera could capture, the animals and expensive costumed actors strutted their stuff for Mr. DeMille.

"Cut!" DeMille shouted.

Eager to find out how this logistical problem had actually worked out, DeMille called the platform cameraman on the radio.

"We're sorry, Mr. DeMille, but we forgot to take the lens cap from the camera!  We got nothin'!"

Annoyed, DeMille walked over to the eye level camera and asked how their footage was.

"Mr. DeMille, sand got into the camera mechanism and seized it up only two minutes into the shot."

Worried that there would be no usable film, DeMille radioed the hilltop camera position.

The reply from the remote camera crew was "Ready when you are, Mr. DeMille!"


----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 10, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...





You folks talking about the West makes me really miss it.  My folks lived in Arizona for many years and my sister lived in southern Nevada right on the Colorado river.  Arizona, Wyoming, Utah and New Mexico are all such beautiful States.  

I think the drive up from Albuquerque to Santa Fe is really nice.  I remember visiting Jemez Historic site as well.  very cool.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 10, 2018)

WelfareQueen said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


The Jemez Red Rock Canyon is very pretty. 






The drive we really like is from Bernallilo up to Cuba, on the way back there's  good view of Cabezon Peak, an ancient volcanic plug.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 10, 2018)

Don't forget to set your clocks ahead tonight everybody.  I'll try to keep my grumbles to a minimum as I hate hate HATE this time change.  My biological clock doesn't adjust for months.

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister_
_
And we keep the porch light on for all our friends who haven't been here for awhile and rejoice when they return._


----------



## ricechickie (Mar 11, 2018)

I sprang forward this morning, since I didn’t have to be anywhere this morning.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 11, 2018)

ricechickie said:


> I sprang forward this morning, since I didn’t have to be anywhere this morning.



Us too.  Now in the process of starting cooking for our Sunday lunch with Aunt Betty and Dana, but I am not happy at being up before what should be before 7 a.m. here but, courtesy of Uncle Sam, is almost 8 a.m.  Not to mention all the clocks in the house that have to be reset.  But oh well.

So how are you doing after your first week back at work ricechickie.  It is going well?


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 11, 2018)

The last thing we need a spring in the step of a few of you.  Cut it out before you break a hip.


----------



## ricechickie (Mar 11, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > I sprang forward this morning, since I didn’t have to be anywhere this morning.
> ...



The kids are great. They’ve obviously learned and matured, but next week report cards are going home. I begged my co-teacher to keep notes so that I could help fill out report cards (since I haven’t been there to observe skills learned). She took a few.  She also “sort of” followed the two months of plans I made. So, I’ve been playing catch up. We usually split the class, each of us filling out half the reports. So last week, I come back after being gone for two months, no good notes to go on, and a co-teacher who hasn’t started on her half of the report cards (even though she said she would so she’d have time to catch me up in my half). As of Friday, I had to abandon most of my teaching time last week to assess kids so that I could send home accurate report cards next week. 

Long story short, I’m glad to be back, I’m super achey (using back muscles again), I’m annoyed with my co-teacher, and I feel guilty for being annoyed because I left her for two months with a sub. But this is why I was *trying* to plan ahead!

Grrrrrrr.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 11, 2018)

ricechickie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...



I know the feeling.  There are always mixed emotions for me in such situations.  I usually felt frustrated and like I had to atone for any time off because things were left undone and/or were done sloppily or incorrectly.  But I tell myself it would be worse if everything was absolutely perfect when I returned as that would indicate I wasn't really needed. 

Anyhow let's keep you on the list for another week to give you time to fully recuperate.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 11, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> The last thing we need a spring in the step of a few of you.  Cut it out before you break a hip.



Even worse is that I just noticed that the photo I selected for last night's sign off and vigil list was an ad from a funeral home.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 11, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > The last thing we need a spring in the step of a few of you.  Cut it out before you break a hip.
> ...



Always good to double check you're not in the obits.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 11, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Well I wasn't.  I was just zipping through all the photos on a given subject that bing offered and settled on that one.  I just didn't read the small type at the bottom.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 11, 2018)

These guys hit a little too close to home for me.


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 11, 2018)

TODAY IS THE OLDEST YOU'VE EVER BEEN, YET THE YOUNGEST YOU'LL EVER BE, SO ENJOY THIS DAY WHILE IT LASTS.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 11, 2018)

AquaAthena said:


> TODAY IS THE OLDEST YOU'VE EVER BEEN, YET THE YOUNGEST YOU'LL EVER BE, SO ENJOY THIS DAY WHILE IT LASTS.



I love the firefighter at the end.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 11, 2018)

Was gonna make a picnic roast but unfortunately I left it in the fridge too long.........  Soooo, pulled a beef roast out, thawed it (microwave), seared it and tossed it in the crock pot and turned it on high.  An hour later checked on it at which time I decided it works better if it was plugged in..........


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 12, 2018)

Good night darlinks.  No change in the vigil list.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 12, 2018)

I got up around 7 this morning......  I think I'm finally waking up........


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 12, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> I got up around 7 this morning......  I think I'm finally waking up........



I got up at 9 which is actually 8 according to my biological clock.  And you got up at 6 according to my biological clock which is too early.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 12, 2018)

Was just looking over our 2018 tax assessment before filing it away and it brough to mind this:


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 12, 2018)

And one more that is today's quiz:


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 12, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> I got up around 7 this morning......  I think I'm finally waking up........



My sleep pattern has gone wonky, I woke up at 4.30 am, gave up trying to sleep at 5.30 am watched films from 6 am to 9am,
then went back to sleep until 3 pm and I could hardly wake up then. This happens regularly. I cannot sleep through the night.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 12, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I got up around 7 this morning......  I think I'm finally waking up........
> ...


I have those nights/days.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 12, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I got up around 7 this morning......  I think I'm finally waking up........
> ...



I think that isn't all that unusual for folks who don't have to be someplace or conform to anybody else's schedules.  I know a lot of people who live alone who have rather erratic sleep schedules.  And I don't maintain a strict sleep schedule either, going to bed by 10 or 11 some nights and not until 2 in the morning in others.  So sleep patterns can get pretty erratic.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 12, 2018)

I was sooooo wrong.  Spring is NOT almost here!  We are due to get a huge storm and we are currently under a storm warning.  We are due to get over a foot of snow.    Baaaaaahhhhh!


----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm on a Pearl Jam kick now.  Cool song.  Hope I do it justice.  


Amongst The Waves


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 12, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> I was sooooo wrong.  Spring is NOT almost here!  We are due to get a huge storm and we are currently under a storm warning.  We are due to get over a foot of snow.    Baaaaaahhhhh!



I wish I could be more empathetic, but because we need moisture in ANY form so badly here, I admit to some envy.  We have traditionally gotten some of our heaviest snows in the late winter or early spring, but it just has shaped up that way for us this year.  But okay, I'll try to be sympathetic:

Chris's place this week:


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 12, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I was sooooo wrong.  Spring is NOT almost here!  We are due to get a huge storm and we are currently under a storm warning.  We are due to get over a foot of snow.    Baaaaaahhhhh!
> ...



Well, let's hope I don't have a FIRE.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 12, 2018)

WelfareQueen said:


> I'm on a Pearl Jam kick now.  Cool song.  Hope I do it justice.
> 
> 
> Amongst The Waves



That's from well after I stopped listening to Pearl Jam.    Vitalogy is the last album I listened to.  You did fine with the song, though.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 12, 2018)

I made lavender chamomille cookies for my dogs. It makes them mellow out.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 12, 2018)

drifter said:


> I made lavender chamomille cookies for my dogs. It makes them mellow out.



What?  Did you at least add some bacon to the cookies?


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 12, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I made lavender chamomille cookies for my dogs. It makes them mellow out.
> ...



 No, I followed a recipe that didn't ask for bacon. They are part Newfoundland and part great dane. The last vet checkup one of them weighed 124 pounds.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 12, 2018)

How is school going Montrovant? How many classes this semester?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 12, 2018)

drifter said:


> I made lavender chamomille cookies for my dogs. It makes them mellow out.



Sounds like something that would mellow me out too.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 12, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I made lavender chamomille cookies for my dogs. It makes them mellow out.
> ...



I have a pound of Lavender buds and a pounds of Chamomille. I grind it up in the magic bullet and then use it like a spice in recipes. These were really easy to make.







Lavender Chamomile Bed Time Dog Biscuits {Grain-Free} - Health Starts in the Kitchen


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 12, 2018)

My son, DIL and grandkids done a rescue this Christmas... Piper came from an abusive environment... She is doing well and top student in her obedience class... She has gained several pounds since this pic... She loves my DIL and the girls...


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 12, 2018)

drifter said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



I really like the idea.  During the seven months that we had the mini doxie Carly, I took her down from 16 lbs to about 13 lbs which was a healthy weight for her simply by putting her on a strict grain free diet, limiting between meal snacks (which were also grain free) and making sure she got plenty of exercise.  Are the treats soft or crunchy?  Carly is an elderly dog now and does better with softer foods.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 12, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> My son, DIL and grandkids done a rescue this Christmas... Piper came from an abusive environment... She is doing well and top student in her obedience class... She has gained several pounds since this pic... She loves my DIL and the girls...




Photo doesn't show up for me Ridgerunner, but good for your kids.  Carly was a rescue dog too--abandoned at the vets--and so is Sally, the Shi tzu who will be moving in with us early next month when Aunt Betty goes to Texas for a couple of weeks.  Our son and DIL have had as many as five rescue dogs though they are down to four now and one of those won't be with us much longer as she is quite elderly.  Our granddaughter has rescue cats.

And we just enjoy everybody elses critters and provide loving boarding services as needed as in our town, the combined licensing fees and requirements plus exorbitant vet charges for the simplest things just don't fit our retirement budget.  But we sure love the critters.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 12, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



They are moist cookies. I shape them like a cookie.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 12, 2018)

Piper is a 120 lb Great Dane... She is a really good looking Dog and is so gentle with the girls who are 6 and 9... 

Let me try another way to post pic...


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 12, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Piper is a 120 lb Great Dane... She is a really good looking Dog and is so gentle with the girls who are 6 and 9...
> 
> Let me try another way to post pic...
> 
> View attachment 182196



Such a cute baby.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 12, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Piper is a 120 lb Great Dane... She is a really good looking Dog and is so gentle with the girls who are 6 and 9...
> 
> Let me try another way to post pic...
> 
> View attachment 182196


A magnificently stately dog!  I, of course, am used to a lap dog weighing in at thirteen pounds.  Thirteen pounds is what I imagine is a serving portion of food for Piper.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 12, 2018)

drifter said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


As she ages Daisy the Mutt has become more gassy, as we all do.

I wonder how dietary additions of lavender and chamomile would affect the ambience of my living room?


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 12, 2018)

drifter said:


> How is school going Montrovant? How many classes this semester?



I've had a few issues with my Coding basics class, some because of the instruction, some because of me missing an important scheduled date.  Otherwise, things are going fine.  I've got 4 classes this semester, and I'm doing well enough in them.  Thanks for asking.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 12, 2018)

Howdy Coffee Shoppers..LTNS...Looky what just got released!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 13, 2018)

Oddball said:


> Howdy Coffee Shoppers..LTNS...Looky what just got released!



Holy cow!!!!  It's about time.  Welcome home.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 13, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Piper is a 120 lb Great Dane... She is a really good looking Dog and is so gentle with the girls who are 6 and 9...
> 
> Let me try another way to post pic...
> 
> View attachment 182196



Whoa!  Now that's a dog!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 13, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister

And we keep the porch light on for all our friends who haven't been here for awhile and rejoice when they return.

Thoughts with ChrisL , ricechickie  and the other folks in the northeast getting hit by maybe the worst winter storm of the season tonight.



_


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> _And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_
> 
> ...



Thanks sweetie.    Very thoughtful of you.  Dunkin Donuts was open this morning!  Can you believe it?  ROFL!  They know us New Englanders NEED our Dunkin coffee no matter the current weather situation!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 13, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...



Whoopee!  And I hope you still have power too.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



So far, so good.  It's pretty windy out there, and the snow is really accumulating fast now and of course is heavy on the lines, so anything could happen.  I'm hoping I don't lose power because I know if I do, it will take National Grid FOREVER to get it back on again.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 13, 2018)

Oddball said:


> Howdy Coffee Shoppers..LTNS...Looky what just got released!



Welcome back.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 13, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Howdy Coffee Shoppers..LTNS...Looky what just got released!
> ...



How's the new job going now Save?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 13, 2018)

Oddball said:


> Howdy Coffee Shoppers..LTNS...Looky what just got released!



The funny thing is, the very first DVD movie we owned was an entertaining if somewhat obscure B movie "The Cutting Edge" starring D.B. Sweeney as an ex-Olympic hockey star from Minnesota State turned Olympic pairs figure skating champion.  The movie came out in 1992 when there was no Minnesota State University until Mankato State University was renamed Minnesota State University in 1998.

I still love the movie.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 13, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Sometimes the wind can be helpful by blowing the snow off the lines and heavy tree branches that could bring down the lines?


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 13, 2018)

Hello world! (c) not me 

In Moscow now smells early spring... But south of Russia is sinking in snow! Crazy things happen this time 

p.s. Just saw "12 angry men" of 1997 year.... Russian remake really much better, at least in my opinion.....


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 13, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> Hello world! (c) not me
> 
> In Moscow now smells early spring... *But south of Russia is sinking in snow!* Crazy things happen this time
> 
> p.s. Just saw "12 angry men" of 1997 year.... Russian remake really much better, at least in my opinion.....


Sooooo, you're saying this would not be a good time to send my armies across the border.........  Guess I'll have to wait until summer........


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 13, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Hello world! (c) not me
> ...



General Frost always at the Russian military service... ))


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 13, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> How's the new job going now Save?



Well, they didn't let me go and its past 90 days now, so that is probably a good thing.  The big step is going to a career position and there is no way to know how long that may take.  Once that happens the pension clock and a very nice raise starts.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 13, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Holy cow!!!!  It's about time.  Welcome home.


Thanks...Looked around and it's pretty much the same old crap...Think I'll refrain from partaking in the carcinogenic sections of the board.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 13, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > How's the new job going now Save?
> ...



Well if you want that career position, I bet a lot of us are happy to keep those prayers and positive vibes coming.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 13, 2018)

Oddball said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Holy cow!!!!  It's about time.  Welcome home.
> ...



Good plan.  You can always help me correct those who are wrong posting in the more civil parts of the board. 

This is me:


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 13, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> Hello world! (c) not me
> 
> In Moscow now smells early spring... But south of Russia is sinking in snow! Crazy things happen this time
> 
> p.s. Just saw "12 angry men" of 1997 year.... Russian remake really much better, at least in my opinion.....



Always pleased when you have time to stop by Sbiker.  My visions of a Russian winter invariably are that ice encased farmhouse in the movie "Dr. Zhivago."  Depressing movie but a tremendous sound track that gets stuck in your head maybe forever.


----------



## boedicca (Mar 13, 2018)

Oddball said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Holy cow!!!!  It's about time.  Welcome home.
> ...



Omigawd!  Oddy!  Wherethehell have you been for the past YEARS?


----------



## Oddball (Mar 13, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Omigawd!  Oddy!  Wherethehell have you been for the past YEARS?


Here & there...Literally coast to coast...Schlepping some hotel construction, skiing, paragliding, tending to the tree ranch up north, and other stuff.


----------



## boedicca (Mar 13, 2018)

Oddball said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Omigawd!  Oddy!  Wherethehell have you been for the past YEARS?
> ...




Coolth!  It's good to see you back.  You'll raise the Collective Board IQ quite a bit.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 13, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Coolth!  It's good to see you back.  You'll raise the Collective Board IQ quite a bit.


More so if I just keep myself over here in the Lounge...Read some posts from a few of the usual suspects, and felt my IQ drop just sitting here.


----------



## boedicca (Mar 13, 2018)

Oddball said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Coolth!  It's good to see you back.  You'll raise the Collective Board IQ quite a bit.
> ...




I hope you've had all of your shots!


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 13, 2018)

Oddball said:


> Thanks...Looked around and it's pretty much the same old crap...Think I'll refrain from partaking in the carcinogenic sections of the board.



Oh...okay...  (puts plutonium back in lead case)


----------



## Oddball (Mar 13, 2018)

boedicca said:


> I hope you've had all of your shots!


Won't need 'em...I'll just stay away from the quarantine ship.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 13, 2018)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Now, if you wanna really wake up, this will do the trick....
> 
> Alert .. it's not me at the end.. I swear..
> 
> .


_That_ was really cool!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 13, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > It's five am in Britain and I have been awake since three am. I just can't seem to sleep through the night anymore.
> ...


You just don't get two o'clock.  It did mess up our flight schedules tremendously, just as it always does, twice a year.  But we got through it.  I don't know why Alaska bothers with changing times because we are either gaining or losing almost 5 minutes of light daily, depending on the time of year.  Some places here, the sun sets and doesn't come back for almost 6 months, and reverses in the summer.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 13, 2018)

drifter said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


That seems like it would make some great soap, too!  I already make rosemary-lavender soaps, but chamomile would work well, too.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 13, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Piper is a 120 lb Great Dane... She is a really good looking Dog and is so gentle with the girls who are 6 and 9...
> ...


Nah, that's a carnivorous pony!  Dang!  I thought my Pyrs were big.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 13, 2018)

Oddball said:


>


I have had lucid dreams for years.  Even if I wake up from such a dream, I can usually re-enter that dream after I go back to sleep.  I've found that by writing your dreams down immediately after waking, you can increase lucid dreaming.  
Have any of you experienced dreams with repeated themes, locations, or other features?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 13, 2018)

Well, greetings, y'all!
I've been MIA for a while and finally have enough sunlight to power my house long enough to post online for a while.  The snow clouds are closing in again and we are expected to get another dose of the white powder tonight.  It's snowed more these last couple of weeks than all the rest of this winter, so far.  The snow is now waist deep in places where I haven't cleared it away.  I have trails all around where I do most of my "business" here at the cabin.
Being my first full-time winter here, I have been forming a pretty good idea how much wood I must chuck in order to have a supply that doesn't need to be supplemented by digging felled trees out of the snow, and winching them to a location where they can be rendered into serviceable sized portions.
I've converted the front portion of my utility room into a maternity ward.  It's still too cold for kids born out-of-doors to avoid turning into kid-sicles so I have to house the pending mamas inside where it is warmer.  The current resident shows all signs of early labor and I am hoping that by tomorrow morning I will be able to welcome the first signs of Spring.  The second soon-to-be mama is still outside, not showing the same signs of impending parenthood, but I am watching her closely.  She's much more difficult to entice into the house, being a first-time mama.
Good to "read" all of you again!


----------



## Oddball (Mar 13, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> I have had lucid dreams for years.  Even if I wake up from such a dream, I can usually re-enter that dream after I go back to sleep.  I've found that by writing your dreams down immediately after waking, you can increase lucid dreaming.
> Have any of you experienced dreams with repeated themes, locations, or other features?


Been working on it for a few years now...Have only had ten or so...The most recent ones I've been able to recapture after waking...Never got excited when I've snapped into lucidity...Just went with the flow and enjoyed the experience...Really mind blowing experience.


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 14, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Hello world! (c) not me
> ...



Which movie about Dr. Zhivago do you mean? I didn't watch any of them, and book associated for me with a thick, imageless magazine "New world" with a tonns of letters, depressive stories by Solzhenitsin, Shalamov, Pasternak and so on... Maybe I'm not real "intelligent" (offcourse, no, I have a profession, like Nickolay Gumilev )), but all this books were insufferable sad and pessimistic... Stories about red commissioner and heroes of revolution were, at least, positive in mass and with a taste of win ) But Pasternak as poet is very good and his poem about burning candle, I think, close to your image of "Russian winter" )

As for me, I see winter preferential sunny, with or without frost  And with a cracking sound, when you pour out water on snow during -30C (-20F) )


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 14, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Well, greetings, y'all!
> I've been MIA for a while and finally have enough sunlight to power my house long enough to post online for a while.  The snow clouds are closing in again and we are expected to get another dose of the white powder tonight.  It's snowed more these last couple of weeks than all the rest of this winter, so far.  The snow is now waist deep in places where I haven't cleared it away.  I have trails all around where I do most of my "business" here at the cabin.
> Being my first full-time winter here, I have been forming a pretty good idea how much wood I must chuck in order to have a supply that doesn't need to be supplemented by digging felled trees out of the snow, and winching them to a location where they can be rendered into serviceable sized portions.
> I've converted the front portion of my utility room into a maternity ward.  It's still too cold for kids born out-of-doors to avoid turning into kid-sicles so I have to house the pending mamas inside where it is warmer.  The current resident shows all signs of early labor and I am hoping that by tomorrow morning I will be able to welcome the first signs of Spring.  The second soon-to-be mama is still outside, not showing the same signs of impending parenthood, but I am watching her closely.  She's much more difficult to entice into the house, being a first-time mama.
> Good to "read" all of you again!



Do you use wood in furnace? Maybe it's a good idea to use coal instead - being carefully with the max temperature...
But wood, offcourse have own preferences - when you start to warm house in morning you could start by sawing wood... and get warm before your furnace start to work


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 14, 2018)

Oddball said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I have had lucid dreams for years.  Even if I wake up from such a dream, I can usually re-enter that dream after I go back to sleep.  I've found that by writing your dreams down immediately after waking, you can increase lucid dreaming.
> ...



Wow, I do like wine and cheese too... A bottle of red dry Crimean is waiting on my table some days... I think till Saturday  Come on to share it ))


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 14, 2018)

Oddball said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Holy cow!!!!  It's about time.  Welcome home.
> ...


Hey, sweets!!!!!  Rockin' hot to see you. It's been a long, long, time.


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 14, 2018)

AquaAthena said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I'm sorry, is ENTJ your psychic profile?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 14, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



The only one I know of starred Omar Shariff, Julie Christie et al.  Got several academy awards (5 I'm thinking?) and I'm happy to have it in my movie collection.  But it is a depressing movie to me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 14, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister

And we keep the porch light on for all our friends who haven't been here for awhile and rejoice when they return.

March 14 is Pi day



_


----------



## Oddball (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## Oddball (Mar 14, 2018)

AquaAthena said:


> Hey, sweets!!!!!  Rockin' hot to see you. It's been a long, long, time.


I'll be easy to find...Right here on this Bat Channel.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 14, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Usually the snow is sticking to the lines.  The snow is wet and sticky and then it freezes.  It can melt and then freeze again and again, depending on how cold it is.  And then with the weight of the snow and ice on the lines, the wind can knock them right down.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 14, 2018)

Shephen Hawking memes are coming in mighty dank today!


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 14, 2018)

I got an A on my latest coding quiz, whew!  This was the first assignment after our Spring Break.  I've only gotten 2 other As on quizzes in the class so far, to go with 4 Bs and a D.    Adding in the first exam I stupidly missed, I really want to keep my grades up to be certain I pass, hopefully with a high B (I don't know if it's even possible for me to get an A at this point).

On another school-related note, I got an email asking me to go to the campus for an award ceremony tomorrow (which I won't be going to, I'm an online student).  Apparently I was the highest ranked student, whatever that means.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 14, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> I got an A on my latest coding quiz, whew!  This was the first assignment after our Spring Break.  I've only gotten 2 other As on quizzes in the class so far, to go with 4 Bs and a D.    Adding in the first exam I stupidly missed, I really want to keep my grades up to be certain I pass, hopefully with a high B (I don't know if it's even possible for me to get an A at this point).
> 
> On another school-related note, I got an email asking me to go to the campus for an award ceremony tomorrow (which I won't be going to, I'm an online student).  Apparently I was the highest ranked student, whatever that means.



I would say that it means you are doing pretty okay despite how hard you are on yourself.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 14, 2018)

Oddball said:


> Shephen Hawking memes are coming in mighty dank today!



He was such an unusual person.  So much I disagreed with him on though given his amazing intellect, I always felt a little arrogant and self-aggrandizing when I did so.  He did give us so much to think about and ponder over and added to the national conversation about many things though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 14, 2018)

And one more factoid in case anybody cares:

Pi (π), the 16th letter of the Greek alphabet,  is the ratio of the circumference of a circle to its diameter. In other words, pi equals the circumference divided by the diameter (π = c/d). Conversely, the circumference is equal to pi times the diameter (c = πd). No matter how large or small a circle is, pi will always work out to be the same number.

Pi is an irrational number, which means that it is a real number with nonrepeating decimal expansion, thus it goes on forever without arriving at a zero at the end.  Some math fanatics have been interested in seeing how far it can be extended.  The Guiness World Record for reciting the most digits of pi belongs to Lu Chao of China, who has recited pi to more than 67,000 decimal places. The Pi-Search Page website has calculated it (with the help of a computer program) to 200 million digits.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 14, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> He was such an unusual person.  So much I disagreed with him on though given his amazing intellect, I always felt a little arrogant and self-aggrandizing when I did so.  He did give us so much to think about and ponder over and added to the national conversation about many things though.



Maybe if they unplugged him for 30 seconds and plugged him back in again...


----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 14, 2018)

Sherry has been begging me to learn some Elvis songs which I've avoided because they're usually real simple to play.  But this one I could play at chilli dip light speed which I like. Real greasy. 


I think you'll all enjoy.  




That's Alright Mama


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 14, 2018)

Oddball said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > He was such an unusual person.  So much I disagreed with him on though given his amazing intellect, I always felt a little arrogant and self-aggrandizing when I did so.  He did give us so much to think about and ponder over and added to the national conversation about many things though.
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 14, 2018)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sherry has been begging me to learn some Elvis songs which I've avoided because there usually real simple to play.  But this one I could play at chilli dip light speed which I like. Real greasy.
> 
> 
> I think you'll all enjoy.
> ...



Sometimes simple is really good.  But I fear you link is busted.  Can you fix it?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 14, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry has been begging me to learn some Elvis songs which I've avoided because there usually real simple to play.  But this one I could play at chilli dip light speed which I like. Real greasy.
> ...




Not sure why it's not working.  Edit:  It's a USMB issue.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 14, 2018)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



Sometimes you can just make sure you have a good copy of the link in your mouse, delete the bad one and drop in the good one.  That happens to me now and then.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 14, 2018)

Old recliner placed on terrace by the street 5:07 pm...now we wait...


----------



## Oddball (Mar 14, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


That's tame...You should see some of the stuff that the 4Chan autists  I've been hanging with have been passing around.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 14, 2018)

Oddball said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



I'm sure, but while I don't begrudge folks having some harmless fun with it, I personally feel a sense of loss every time we lose somebody like him.  I honestly did feel sad when I heard he had died.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 14, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Old recliner placed on terrace by the street 5:07 pm...now we wait...



It will be gone sooner if you put a For Sale sign on it.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 14, 2018)

*On having a purpose*
"One, remember to look up at the stars and not down at your feet. Two, never give up work. Work gives you meaning and purpose and life is empty without it. Three, if you are lucky enough to find love, remember it is there and don't throw it away."

*On being a celebrity*
"The downside of my celebrity is that I cannot go anywhere in the world without being recognized. It is not enough for me to wear dark sunglasses and a wig. The wheelchair gives me away."

*On never giving up*
"However bad life may seem, there is always something you can do, and succeed at. While there's life, there is hope."

I have noticed even people who claim everything is predestined,
and that we can do nothing to change it,
look before they cross the road.

...still looking to see if Mr. Hawking comment on chickens crossing the road.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 14, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I got an A on my latest coding quiz, whew!  This was the first assignment after our Spring Break.  I've only gotten 2 other As on quizzes in the class so far, to go with 4 Bs and a D.    Adding in the first exam I stupidly missed, I really want to keep my grades up to be certain I pass, hopefully with a high B (I don't know if it's even possible for me to get an A at this point).
> ...



In my defense, this coding class is actually going to be my worst class.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 14, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



There is always at least one subject that just doesn't come as easy as the others--it happens to all of us and we get through it, and we are stronger because we did.  If all this was ridiculously easy for you, then you set your goals too low.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 14, 2018)

I was stuck inside today due to weather.  It comes and goes, but really doesn't shake up my world too much.  So I had time to browse Netflix.  I found a program called History's Greatest Hoaxes.  I turned on the first episode which was about the Hitler Diaries scam back in the mid 1980s.

"Okay.  Let's se what they have to say", I thought.  The episode was well produced except... The guy who broke the story gave his on screen testimony in German without English subtitles.  

I had a project in Germany and spent several months there living and working with Germans.  Even then, and certainly so today, my German was rudimentary at best.  I can read a menu or find out how much for the girl, but that's about it.  And no, my 'project' wasn't to eat as much sauerbraten as I could and then write a detailed report on the state and condition of modern German brothels.

So I sat there listening to this expert explain the details of the story I wanted to hear without being able to understand a word.  I don't mean to sound chauvinistic, but that much talk in an uncomprehsible foreign tongue can get irritating.  Language reduced to noise.

On another European project, I found myself in Naples, Italy with a connecting flight to Rome.  I boarded the Alitalia jetliner and took my seat. Then the stewardesses began the in-flight safety lecture.  The lovely stewardesses gestured to the emergency exits.  They mimed the action of the oxygen masks dropping from the overhead compartment.  All the while the head stewardess spoke Italian on the loudspeaker to the indifferent travelers.  Something things never change.

But all I saw were three lovely Italian girls moving their hands while Italian was spoken.  I wasn't quiet sure whether they were moving their arms and hands in instruction or for emphasis.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 14, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> I was stuck inside today due to weather.  It comes and goes, but really doesn't shake up my world too much.  So I had time to browse Netflix.  I found a program called History's Greatest Hoaxes.  I turned on the first episode which was about the Hitler Diaries scam back in the mid 1980s.
> 
> "Okay.  Let's se what they have to say", I thought.  The episode was well produced except... The guy who broke the story gave his on screen testimony in German without English subtitles.
> 
> ...



Many years ago we lived in a small town in the Texas Panhandle and the church we attended adopted a Cuban refugee family escaped from Castro's Cuba--they had to have a sponsor who would see that they were assimilated if they were to have a path to citizenship in those days.  He was well educated, but until he could learn enough English to get by, he went to work as the Church janitor.  I was serving as the church business manager/administrator at the time.

Well as far as I knew there was one Spanish speaking family in the whole town.  I knew about as much Spanish--Santa Fe street--as you knew German.  The pastor spoke English and French.  But with his French and my very poor Spanish we managed to communicate adequately so that we quickly established a good working relationship.  And we did find a Spanish speaking tutor for the whole family to learn English in a more formal setting but he could come only twice a week from a neighboring town.

We did enlist the Spanish speaking family to help with some interpretation but they were from northern Mexico--Chihuahuan desert--and their speech was painfully slow for our adopted family who spoke pure and rapid fire Castillian Spanish as they speak in Cuba.

Within six months, they all were speaking English fluently enough for the parents to get better paying jobs and the kids were ready to enroll in school though we paid for six more months of tutoring services to help them catch up with their class.

And no, it doesn't help non-English speaking people understand English better if it is spoken more slowly and louder.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 14, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > I was stuck inside today due to weather.  It comes and goes, but really doesn't shake up my world too much.  So I had time to browse Netflix.  I found a program called History's Greatest Hoaxes.  I turned on the first episode which was about the Hitler Diaries scam back in the mid 1980s.
> ...


There was a foreman on my Atlantic City project who had up to eighty Spanish speaking asbestos workers on his crew.  Very few, if any, were Mexican.  Many were from Central and South America.

He told them to learn English well and quickly, watch the news.  Think about that.

He said the news has pictures.  It introduces 'characters' like State, federal and municipal leaders.  The Weather forecasts are particularly useful to non-English speakers as a learning tool.

I, on the other hand, would ask my foreign contacts how they said Fred Flintstone in their native tongue.  Fredrick Flierstein in German, Pedro Piccaderas in Spanish.


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 14, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > I was stuck inside today due to weather.  It comes and goes, but really doesn't shake up my world too much.  So I had time to browse Netflix.  I found a program called History's Greatest Hoaxes.  I turned on the first episode which was about the Hitler Diaries scam back in the mid 1980s.
> ...



When I was in Spain and tried to speak Spanish after reading of phrasebook - I've failed and automatically switched to English - and it helped me to speak English much better than usual


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 14, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



On our occasion forays into Mexico, I have found that English usually works better there too than my pitifully poor Spanish.   But, when we run into the non English speakers, it does help to know a little Spanish and a rough idea of how to pronounce it.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 14, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Grassy ass, sigNORah!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 15, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister

And we keep the porch light on for all our friends who haven't been here for awhile and we await their return._
_
Beware the Ides of March was the soothsayer's warning for Caesar.  But even there, there was knowledge that we were not bound by the dictates of the stars.




_


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 15, 2018)

Thinking of Shakespeare's "Julius Caesar", I was blessed with a genius of a high school freshman English lit teacher who used that play to teach us the concept of universal truths.  The play is simply full of them such as the quotation in last night's vigil list photo.  I couldn't quote a lot of the play now though I remember some, but I do remember the lesson of universal truths and the concept has been very valuable to me throughout the rest of my formal education and adult life.

But the teacher who really brought Shakespeare fully alive for me was my senior English teacher, all 4'11" of her with wild white hair like Dr. Zorba, who read MacBeth in a way that the unfamiliar olde English phrases came alive and real to us.  To this day she remains my all time favorite teacher.

A great movie illustrating that was the intelligent comedy "Renaissance Man" in which a civilian instructor (Danny Devito) taught "Hamlet" to a class of educationally challenged Army recruits.  Really good flick if you haven't seen it.  It also gives you a real appreciation for Devitos talent's and ability to be a credible leading man.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 15, 2018)

A guy I trained with and whose stuff I'm currently teaching in meetups...


----------



## Oddball (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## peach174 (Mar 15, 2018)

Sorry I haven't posted lately. I've been pretty busy this week.
Mr. P skin wounds are healing very nicely, the doc is very pleased with how it's looking.
He has another appt. next week and it might be his last one. If not ,definitely by one more. 
One or two more appoints and that's it.


----------



## Toro (Mar 15, 2018)

Holy crap, Oddball’s back?

That is awesome!


----------



## Oddball (Mar 15, 2018)

Yes, yes it is...And am I.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 15, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Dr. Zorba,



Without google and other various search engines just how many of the CS readers would have known who Dr. Zorba was?


----------



## Sherry (Mar 15, 2018)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sherry has been begging me to learn some Elvis songs which I've avoided because they're usually real simple to play.  But this one I could play at chilli dip light speed which I like. Real greasy.
> 
> 
> I think you'll all enjoy.
> ...



You make me swoon.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 15, 2018)

Oddball said:


> A guy I trained with and whose stuff I'm currently teaching in meetups...



I love NLP. My favorite was a lecture by Connie Rae Andreas spirituality in NLP.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 15, 2018)

drifter said:


> I love NLP. My favorite was a lecture by Connie Rae Andreas spirituality in NLP.


One of my trainers was Tamera...But the Andreases are grounded in the Grinder school, which as quite dryball and stolid, and I found Richard Bandler's style far more audacious and fun.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 15, 2018)

Oddball said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I love NLP. My favorite was a lecture by Connie Rae Andreas spirituality in NLP.
> ...



I am not trained in it but her spirituality in nlp helped me a lot.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 16, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dr. Zorba,
> ...



True.  He was as iconic a figure and a household name of my generation, but probably not so much of our younger Coffee Shoppers.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 16, 2018)

Good night darlinks.  No change in the vigil list.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 16, 2018)

Two nights ago Gizmo disappeared overnight, very uncharacteristic of him, showed up yesterday around 1 PM yesterday hiding under one of the Arborvitaes in the back yard.  Picked him up and he growled and hissed in pain so I took him to the vet, no signs of external wounds and the vet said when palpating the abdomen she could tell the pain response wasn't connected with any vital organs.  Gave him some pain medication and we watched him (at home) overnight.  He's still in pain but appears to be moving around a little better, he used the litter box and I saw no evidence of blood so I guess that's a good thing.  May take him back in today for x-rays though if it's soft tissue injuries an x-ray won't show anything.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Mar 16, 2018)

Oddball is back!  The world is a better place.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 16, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Two nights ago Gizmo disappeared overnight, very uncharacteristic of him, showed up yesterday around 1 PM yesterday hiding under one of the Arborvitaes in the back yard.  Picked him up and he growled and hissed in pain so I took him to the vet, no signs of external wounds and the vet said when palpating the abdomen she could tell the pain response wasn't connected with any vital organs.  Gave him some pain medication and we watched him (at home) overnight.  He's still in pain but appears to be moving around a little better, he used the litter box and I saw no evidence of blood so I guess that's a good thing.  May take him back in today for x-rays though if it's soft tissue injuries an x-ray won't show anything.



It is so tough with the critter members of the family because they can't tell us what hurts.  Hope he gets better soon.  We've kind of watched Gizmo grow up.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 16, 2018)

Tomorrow is St. Patrick's Day, the day Pop would plant his sweet peas and time for me to bang out my favorite Irish joke.  I highly recommend that should you find the joke funny and decide to tell it to your friends, master an Irish accent.  Like good food, jokes benefit from stylish presentation.

There was a feisty little Irishman named Paddy.  Paddy was the worst guy in the village.  He was a liar, a thief, a cheat.  No one had any respect for Paddy.

Last Sunday, as the parrish priest delivered his homily to the congregation, he noticed Paddy sitting in the far back pew.  The priest wondered to himself, "This is not Easter, it's not Christmas.  Although it is Lent, why is Paddy suddenly coming to church?  He has never cast his shadow on the sanctuary floor before!"

At the end of the service, the priest stood at the church door greeting the congregants as they made their way home.  Sneaking out of the church and avoiding eye contact with the priest came a meek and anxious Paddy.

"Hoy there, Paddy me lad!"  called the priest "If ye don't mind, a word if you please."

Paddy approached the priest with downcast eyes.  Shuffling the dirt with his shabby boot, Paddy acknowledged the priest.

"Now then Paddy," began the priest "I've known ye all me life.  I've seen ye in the village, Lord knows I've seen ye in the pub.  But I've yet to see ye in the church!  What brought ye around to hearin' the word of the Lord on a glorious Sunday morning such as this?"

"Well Father, I'll tell ye.  I came to steal a hat.  For ye see, I've misplaced me hat, yet I know that O'Flynn has a hat just like the one I'd like to have."  explained Paddy  "So I thought if I sat in the back of the church, as O'Flynn arose to take the Holy Communion, out the door I'd dash clutchin' O'Flynn's hat in me hands like a thief in the night!  But, twas your sermon, Father, your sermon on the Ten Commandments that changed me mind!"

The priest was blown away.  Stroking his chin, the priest posited "Now that's a grand piece of thinkin' Paddy!  When ye heard me say the word of the Lord says 'Thou shalt not steal' ye changed your mind and decided to walk the straight and narrow!"

"No, no, no." replied Paddy "For twas when I heard ye say 'Thou shalt not commit adultery', suddenly I could recall where I misplaced me hat."

Happy St. Patrick's Day, everybody!  And plant those sweet peas!


----------



## ricechickie (Mar 16, 2018)

I don’t go to church often, but every time I have gone to church since my husband died, I have been overwhelmed by thoughts of him. And he was next door to an atheist.

So, I listened to Mass, barely kept my tears in, had my good cry after, and wondered all day why the good hubby is haunting me through the Catholic Church.

Maybe I should try Lutheran churches, synagogues, and mosques.  See if he follows me there.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 16, 2018)

Toro said:


> Holy crap, Oddball’s back?
> 
> That is awesome!


Cat Computer GIF by Product Hunt - Find & Share on GIPHY


----------



## Oddball (Mar 16, 2018)

Veteran decides to commit suicide and goes for last smoke, then hears rustling in bushes


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 16, 2018)

ricechickie said:


> I don’t go to church often, but every time I have gone to church since my husband died, I have been overwhelmed by thoughts of him. And he was next door to an atheist.
> 
> So, I listened to Mass, barely kept my tears in, had my good cry after, and wondered all day why the good hubby is haunting me through the Catholic Church.
> 
> Maybe I should try Lutheran churches, synagogues, and mosques.  See if he follows me there.



Lately me and my mom visit a different church each Sunday.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2018)

Happy Saint Patricks day tommorrow.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 17, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo_

And we keep the porch light on for all our friends who haven't been here for awhile and we await their return.
_
St. Patrick's Day is an enchanted time--a day to begin transforming winter's dreams into summer magic. --Adrienne Cook



_


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 17, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> _And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_
> 
> ...



Yeah, but it seems it's a 45th of February, not a March  But I have to tins of dark beer and a bottle of fry red here, so there's no needs for me to leave flat and walking at the frost... Happy St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## ricechickie (Mar 17, 2018)

drifter said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > I don’t go to church often, but every time I have gone to church since my husband died, I have been overwhelmed by thoughts of him. And he was next door to an atheist.
> ...



I work in a Catholic School. But I was raised Lutheran. I just wonder what’s going on.  Church shouldn’t remind me of my husband.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 17, 2018)

Time once again for the Saturday morning cartoon!.....The original Road Runner.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 17, 2018)

ricechickie said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...



Perhaps you haven't completed the grieving process, and this is a good thing?  I honestly don't know.  But I do understand those kinds of feelings coming up and I'm sending you some comforting hugs across the miles.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 17, 2018)

And while we are at it, this hostest who often isn't the mostest, missed gallantwarrior 's birthday on March 9.  And I have quasi-maybe close but not accurate birthday dates for Ridgerunner , Divine.Wind , and saveliberty  all grouped from February 29 through the first part of March.

So for all these stellar gentlemen and important members of the Coffee Shop:

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY (in alphabetical order) DIVINE WIND, GALLANTWARRIOR, RIDGERUNNER, and SAVELIBERTY!!!!!*




​


----------



## ricechickie (Mar 17, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Without trying to be contrary (but perhaps somehow sounding like it anyway), I don’t even know what a completed grieving process would look like. If it means not thinking of him, I’ll keep grieving.  

It’s getting easier.... I’m moving on in ways that I can, at a pace I can.  And I appreciate the hug, and the listening “ear.”


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 17, 2018)

ricechickie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...



A completed grieving process means that you have more good memories of a person than sad/angry/frustrated ones at the person's passing and you feel restored as yourself.  And it does take time and a whole process:  denial, anger, bargaining, depression and acceptance and probably we aren't fully aware when it is finally completed.  Sometimes we get through it fairly quickly.  And sometimes it takes a long time.  My mom has been gone 35 years now and sometimes the feeling of missing her really hits me hard.  But it is generally short lived and passes.  I was estranged from my father and I didn't know he had passed until several weeks afterward when I got the word.  So there was no grief process at all for me there--that was also decades ago--and I don't know that such was a healthy thing for me.  But I can't change it so oh well.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 17, 2018)

ricechickie said:


> Perhaps you haven't completed the grieving process, and this is a good thing?  I honestly don't know.  But I do understand those kinds of feelings coming up and I'm sending you some comforting hugs across the miles.



Without trying to be contrary (but perhaps somehow sounding like it anyway), I don’t even know what a completed grieving process would look like. If it means not thinking of him, I’ll keep grieving.

It’s getting easier.... I’m moving on in ways that I can, at a pace I can.  And I appreciate the hug, and the listening “ear.” [/QUOTE]






done and done


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## blackhawk (Mar 17, 2018)

Oddball said:


> Time once again for the Saturday morning cartoon!.....The original Road Runner.


Thanks to that show I learned at an early age never buy anything from ACME.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 17, 2018)

Little Irish music for what's left of Saint Patricks day.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 17, 2018)

The Easter Pageant on the Hillside

Tomorrow is dress rehearsal for The Easter Pageant on the Hillside.

Here is a performance from two years ago.

Incidentally, why you hear a male voice exclaiming "Isn't this exciting!"  that'll be me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 18, 2018)

Good night darlinks.  No change in the vigil list.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 18, 2018)

I have a short paper to do for school in which I am supposed to document and talk about people's response to a question.  So, if anyone feels like answering:

What is the most American art form you can think of, and why?


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 18, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> I have a short paper to do for school in which I am supposed to document and talk about people's response to a question.  So, if anyone feels like answering:
> 
> What is the most American art form you can think of, and why?


Jazz.

Popular song was once influenced by folk music and folk music was born of separate regions all around the world.

Americans and only Americans are an amalgam of these regions.  Americans, and only Americans deconstructed the folk song genre and reassembled it into a form and structure never heard before.

Jazz reflects our freedom of thought, our creativity and our national story of repression, coupled with freedom of expression and stirred with our polyglot national heritage.

Jazz then spread around the globe making the world familiar and amenable to our new and unique national culture.

It has been said that the three greatest American inventions are baseball, the constitution and jazz music.  I'll take that list as a metric to qualify Americanism every day.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## Oddball (Mar 18, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> I have a short paper to do for school in which I am supposed to document and talk about people's response to a question.  So, if anyone feels like answering:
> 
> What is the most American art form you can think of, and why?


Automobile design an building, up until the late 1970s.

Cars were rolling works of art back in the days when the country had a dozen or more different manufacturers, all trying to outdo one another for styling, power, comfort, and so on.

Back then, cars weren't just basic transportation, they were lifestyle statements...Nearly all of them could be customized to personal tastes with relatively little extra expense....Dealerships used to paper over their windows when the next year's models arrived, and have unveilings to throngs of eager onlookers.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 18, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I have a short paper to do for school in which I am supposed to document and talk about people's response to a question.  So, if anyone feels like answering:
> ...



Exactly what I was going to say, beat me to it.  Or one could say more broadly, Jazz/Blues/Rock 'n' Roll, for the same reasons articulated above.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 18, 2018)

Oddball said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I have a short paper to do for school in which I am supposed to document and talk about people's response to a question.  So, if anyone feels like answering:
> ...


When even in the dark, you could tell a Ford from a Chevy from a Studebaker!  The Ford had vertically aligned headlights, the Chevy was horizontal and the Studebaker looked the same coming or going.


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 18, 2018)

Morning!  Another positive week in our positive world? We were resting too many, a whole two days, let's start to hardwork and make peace a bit better!

Cheese to all, who have to go to job! 

Roxette - June Afternoon (Official Video)


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 19, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo_

And we keep the porch light on for all our friends who haven't been here for awhile and we await their return.
*************************************************************************************

_This weekend will bring a great opportunity for stargazers to see the zodiacal light, an eerie glow near the horizon which is only visible around the equinox.

The phenomenon, sometimes referred to as false dawn, appears in the western sky shortly after sunset around the vernal equinox, which occurs on March 20, 2018.

This weekend will provide a good chance for onlookers to view the zodiacal light not only because the equinox is only days away, but also because this weekend features a new moon, meaning there will be little natural light pollution for the light to contend with. 



_


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 19, 2018)

Here's some of the results of me being busy, time to start selling em.


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 19, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Here's some of the results of me being busy, time to start selling em.
> 
> View attachment 183525



Wow! An eleven dancer girls from slave vessel somewhere in waters of Carribean Sea?  Freedom for all girls for a single bracer per each?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 19, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> When even in the dark, you could tell a Ford from a Chevy from a Studebaker! The Ford had vertically aligned headlights, the Chevy was horizontal and the Studebaker looked the same coming or going.



Sounds like the lyrics of a Merle Haggard tune...


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 19, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Here's some of the results of me being busy, time to start selling em.
> 
> View attachment 183525



Beautiful.  Did you make those?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 19, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > When even in the dark, you could tell a Ford from a Chevy from a Studebaker! The Ford had vertically aligned headlights, the Chevy was horizontal and the Studebaker looked the same coming or going.
> ...



  He is right though. The mid to late 1950's and through the 1960's was the golden age of automobile design--true works of art and each completely unique.  There was no more iconic car on the road than a '57 Chevy and the 1960's era mustang was THE premiere status symbol for the less-than-rich folks.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 19, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's some of the results of me being busy, time to start selling em.
> ...


Yes.  The colored ones take more time because of the chemical process to achieve the colors, some have a rainbow effect (not readily visible in the pictures) that's simply due to heating them with a propane torch.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 19, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


My favorites are the 1930s cars.  

1930s cars - Google Search


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 19, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...



Yes some of those were really pretty too though the rank and file auto available then was pretty drab.  The cars depicted in the movie "Titanic" would have been 1912 and those were great too:





I hate the sameness of modern era automobiles that, with a few exceptions, are all the same shape and you can't tell one from another until you get close enough to read the insignia on them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 19, 2018)

Tomorrow is the vernal equinox so:


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## Oddball (Mar 19, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Here's some of the results of me being busy, time to start selling em.
> 
> View attachment 183525


Outstanding work...Hope you bring in a sum that makes all the effort worthwhile.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 19, 2018)

Google Image Result for https://qph.fs.quoracdn.net/main-qimg-280f7746c4dbc0616e78f67ae293f452-c

The Mercury that Mom and Pop owned when I was a wee bairn before my baby brother came along and ruined things for me.

This isn't the exact car.  That car was turned into razor blades years ago.  But it is the same model and the same color.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 19, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Google Image Result for https://qph.fs.quoracdn.net/main-qimg-280f7746c4dbc0616e78f67ae293f452-c



Hell I have lived in apartments smaller than that...


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 19, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Google Image Result for https://qph.fs.quoracdn.net/main-qimg-280f7746c4dbc0616e78f67ae293f452-c
> ...


That car was HUGE to a four year old!

After that Pop started buying Buicks and the huge sensation didn't go away.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 19, 2018)

Big, big day around these parts!

Today I officially retired my snow shovel from the front foyer to the basement.  As tomorrow is, according to my calendar, the first day of Spring, I threw the dice, took a chance and figured that I could afford to not shovel the front walk and driveway until late November.

Additionally, I will achieve the karmic confluence of clean sheets, clean me and clean Daisy the Mutt.  I gave her the season's first dose of flea and tick medication Thursday.  The instructions say no baths for three days.  I did laundry today and I will shower down before sleep. 

Clean sheets and a clean dog laying in the dead center of the queen size mattress may not be much to anticipate, but life's little pleasures mount up far faster than the great pleasures seem to.  So I'll adopt a zen like state and wallow in all those clean smells.  After all, to paraphrase Scarlett O'Hara, tomorrow is another stinky day.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 19, 2018)

First car I can remember my mom having....This immense pink Mercury Monterrey road boat....Like I said, art on wheels.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 19, 2018)

After noticing I was still in my St. Patty's Day avatar, I thought I had better post this:


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 19, 2018)

I really don't remember all that much about cars with the exception that my Dad traded cars every year... The car I remember the most about was a '62' Chevy Corvair Monza... Now my dad was not a huge fellow but he was not small either... Why in the world he ever traded for a Corvair is a mystery to this day... But this particular automobile was an issue from the very first day... Mechanical problems... Rattles, rough ride... What made it worse was he was having a problem getting the Dealership to resolve the issues... We lived in Decatur ,Il at the time and his first step was to contact the BBB... They wasn't much help... Dad got on the phone and called Detroit and talked to about a half a dozen suits and finally got some relief... There was a Chevrolet Rep. in our driveway 2 days later. All I remember the Corvair was never to be seen again... And for the life of me I can not remember what replaced it...


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 20, 2018)

Good night darlinks.  No change in the vigil list and we all wake up on the first day of spring tomorrow.


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 20, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> After noticing I was still in my St. Patty's Day avatar, I thought I had better post this:


Irish is a state of mind we could all do well to keep with us year around in this place. . .


Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> _And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_
> 
> ...



*“Ar scáth a chéile a mhaireann na daoine,”*


----------



## SeaGal (Mar 20, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> He is right though. The mid to late 1950's and through the 1960's was the golden age of automobile design--true works of art and each completely unique.  There was no more iconic car on the road than a '57 Chevy and the 1960's era mustang was THE premiere status symbol for the less-than-rich folks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Always had a love affair with older American made cars.  Forget shopping for jewels and furs - take me car shopping!

Image of my first car...!965 Mustang fastback 2+2 (smart) - would easily do 110 (not smart).






Black rolled and pleated Pony interior, rhinestone studded wooden steering wheel - courtesy lights all over, no a/c. Bought it used in 1969 for 1200.00 - wonder what it'd be worth today.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 20, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > After noticing I was still in my St. Patty's Day avatar, I thought I had better post this:
> ...



Well as one with a lot of Scotch/Irish in her, I can't quarrel with that MisterBeale. And nice to see that you dropped in the Coffee Shop again.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 20, 2018)

SeaGal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > He is right though. The mid to late 1950's and through the 1960's was the golden age of automobile design--true works of art and each completely unique.  There was no more iconic car on the road than a '57 Chevy and the 1960's era mustang was THE premiere status symbol for the less-than-rich folks.
> ...



I don't know Seagal.  We found a beautiful old 1966 Mustang fastback and bought it as our son's first car--had it parked in the garage but he wasn't allowed to drive it except as a student driver until he turned 16 a few weeks later.  But it was one beauty.  Years later he eventually sold it at roughly three times what we gave for it to help finance his college education.

But I found this just now and you (and we) might want to cry 

*Star car – 1965-66 Mustang Fastback*
WHEN THE Dearborn crew was still smarting from its troubling Edsel experience, Lee Iacocca came to the rescue with his winning ‘pony car’, the Mustang. Using the floorpan and driveline of the bread and butter Falcon family car as a platform, he produced a range of sexy, youth-oriented coupes, fastbacks and soft-tops for minimal capital outlay, that went a long way toward restoring Ford’s reputation and ultimately profitability. What’s not to like about doing your Steve McQueen impersonation in a lovely early ’Stang with loud dual pipes?

*2000* - $26,680

*2004* - $30,825

*2008* - $48,345

*2012* - $46,045

*2016* - $62,360
What’s a classic Ford Mustang worth?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 20, 2018)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 20, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Well, greetings, y'all!
> ...


I use wood for primary heat but have a propane heater with a thermostat that keeps the cabin slightly above freezing when I'm not home to tend the wood stove.  I've been looking a coal-burning heat but just don't have the money to change right now.  Plus, I have a fairly large place (about 80 hectares) with lots of trees that have to make space for hay and pasture.  It's funny that the guys at work think I smell like a campfire.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 20, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


If I could only come for a visit, that would be a great adventure.  If you have the wine, I'll bring the cheese.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 20, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



When I was a kid, you could comfortably sit four across on a back seat in a lot of the cars and at least three could sit comfortably in the front seat--more if you stacked folks a bit and since there were no seat belts, that was frequently done.  Yes, they were gas guzzlers, but because almost everybody carried a lot of people in them, they were probably more energy efficient than the cars that really can only carry four comfortably now, if that given the marginal back seats in many cars.  So now we take two, sometimes three cars to get a group to the restaurant when before the whole group would have piled into the Buick Dynaflo or the black Hudson or Oldsmobile.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 20, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...



Mostly made of metal too. Nowadays everything's plastic and wrecks easy.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 20, 2018)

drifter said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Yes I was in an old Hudson once with about eight other kids headed up to the Santa Fe ski basin when we were run off the road by a drunk coming down.  Our driver tried to stay on the shoulder but the car tipped on an incline and rolled, kind of in slow motion, two or three times--not sure looking back on it--and landed on its wheels.  We were so packed in that nobody was really hurt despite no seat belts--some bumps and bruises, one pair of broken glasses, but no broken bones, no trips to the emergency room.  And the car?  Banged up some but completely intact and driveable once it was winched back up onto the road.   Had that been a modern day car it probably would have been totaled.  Those old cars were built like Sherman tanks.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 20, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Plus, I have a fairly large place (about 80 hectares) with lots of trees that have to make space for hay and pasture.



Wow GW... If my calculations are correct that is just shy of 200 acres... Pretty good sized homestead my cyber friend...


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 20, 2018)

blackhawk said:


> Little Irish music for what's left of Saint Patricks day.



I just went back and listened/watched this again.  It is great.  Love the Irish dancers.  River Dance is my most favorite performing group ever.


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 20, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> After noticing I was still in my St. Patty's Day avatar, I thought I had better post this:



Let's all to be a SOVIET and celebrate 12th of April


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 20, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > After noticing I was still in my St. Patty's Day avatar, I thought I had better post this:
> ...



That might be seen by some as a bit political considering the history, but shoot, Cosmonautics Day or Russian Labor Day doesn't have to be political so why not?  Is that a National Holiday that you get off work there?


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 20, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



At your place I'll continue to use wood. When you use coal, you don't smell like campfire, but like a railroad carriage  And your hands could be covered by coal dust and look very dark


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 20, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



No, it's unofficial now, like a 22th of April, birthday of Lenin (I remember times it was a true holiday )) They try to make National Holiday at 4th of November, but almost all people (maybe excluding some people, living in our two capitals )) still remember of 7th )) 
It was a pair of Holidays - 23th of Feb and 8 of March, both gender Holdays, "a day of men" (and women at military service ))), and day of women )) Next official Holiday would Labour Day at 1th of May and then 9th of May - Victory day..

Oh, and I've forgot about Easter at 8th of April this year... But it's a religious holiday, I don't remember almost all of them...


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 20, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



1st of May is a traditional day of first barbeque at nearest forest... And for parents it was a day to bury a potato! 
In Moscow region they do it later - at second May holidays, at 9th and around...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 20, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Plus, I have a fairly large place (about 80 hectares) with lots of trees that have to make space for hay and pasture.
> ...


196 acres, mostly virgin spruce and birch.  We're in stasis right now, breathlessly waiting for the snow to melt and to be able to dig: fences, foundations, tree roots.  
A great way to welcome Spring is to have new kids.  My first doe finally gave up the wait and delivered two gorgeous little doelings this morning.  One is the image of her mum and the other has mum's color but with da's markings.  These are the first born on this place, so the first-born is Willow and her sister is Tippy because she has a white tip on her tail.  I've been waiting for the doe to deliver the afterbirth so I can clean up the maternity ward.  Tomorrow or the next day, I'll put the kids' jammies on and put the family back out in the goat pen.  
We're in full-swing Breakup.  It gets up to the 40s during the day and may, or may not, freeze again at night.  We actually had three full days of above freezing temps this week.  It's a messy time of year, but combined with the increasing daylight, life feels a lot more hopeful.  The snow has all fallen off the roof and I managed to dig a trail through the berm to my porch.  
I'll try to get some photos when the kids wake up from their nap.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 20, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


Considering I smell like jet fuel when I don't smell like campfire, I guess it's all what you like.  My hands are also frequently stained with the products of working on aircraft, too.  It takes a couple of days and lots of lemon juice to get the black from carbon brakes off your hands.


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 20, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I have only 0.5 hectares with house, but it's too many for me to keep processed... So, I've tried to make garden, but didn't wait result. Now it's a house and ground for sale, but if I wouldn't receive normal price, I would return to this home in future and would live there, freelancing in web and growing garlic for fun


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 20, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



Any of those work for me.  I admire the Russian classic vintage clothing, I enjoy a lot of Russian food, and I love Russian classical music.  My music library has quite a lot of it.  I like a lot of your more modern stuff too.  Since I know almost no Russian and given the title on the youtube clip, I hope there is nothing obscene in this.   I love the music and the balalaika orchestra in the second piece is amazing.


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 20, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I can only imagine of your condition, remembering when I rebuilt engine of my car and used kerosene to wash a parts before assembling 

It was a simple engine, but my father had a problem to start it by 1-4-2-3 scheme before I read manual and found, scheme would be 4-1-3-2  Or similar... ))


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 20, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Do you like buckwheat and mushrooms from forest, lol?  Btw, I like it now, and eat them almost every day )))))

Kadysheva is good, but it's a pop-folk, more rural then ancient.. Have you heared other Russian folk styles like The Mill () or Pelageya (Пелагея - Аж дух захватывает ׃)) ? 

p.s. I cannot play on balalaika, but garmoshka (an accordion) is another Russian folk instrument, at least 19th century 
Игорь Растеряев. Дядя Вова Слышкин.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 20, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



Yes, I love the Russian folk music.  I can't play any string instruments except about 3 chords on a guitar, but I have played the garmoshka (accordian)--took lessons for seven years but haven't picked one up since early in our marriage we were so poor we hocked the accordian several times and finally sold it.  Those were the days.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 20, 2018)

Oh and I am not familiar with a lot of Russian food but do know that Russians are fond of  buckwheat rather than processed white flour which is a good thing in my opinion.  I do have a recipe for some wonderful Russian filled pancakes somewhere and sometimes waver between German bierocks and Russian piroghi I think it is called and sometimes make sort of a merged version of the two.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 20, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Those were the days.



my friend...
We thought they'd never end...
We'd sing and dance forever and a day...
We'd live the life we choose...
We'd fight and never lose...
Those were the days...


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 20, 2018)

Thinking about Washington DC that may gets its worst snowstorm of the year this week.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 20, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


That would represent the firing order of the cylinders, I'm guessing.  You'd be surprised how many people don't know that the cylinders have to fire in a distinct order so that the camshaft will rotate properly.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 20, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I wouldn't be surprised at all.    I have no idea how the internal combustion engine works.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 20, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


I liked it, especially the fantasy imagery.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 20, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


Hey, that's OK, Montro...I haven't a clue about coding, or such things.
All you have to remember about engines is how sexy they really are; they all suck, squeeze, bang, and blow.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 20, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Wow I didn't know that!  Of course I'm not entirely sure that I know what the cylinders are or the camshaft or that it rotates.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 20, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Yup.  Probably every one of us has knowledge or skills or aptitude in something that is a complete mystery to the others.  And it's a darn good thing too or else we all might be tiddly wink makers, and for sure the world only needs so many tiddly winks.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 20, 2018)

qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqA


Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## peach174 (Mar 20, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I have Irish and Scandinavian in me.
I did one of those DNA tests and it says I have 17% Irish and 25% Scandinavian.
I agree, it's nice to see MisterBeale visit.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 21, 2018)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



I had mine done too, I'm Scandinavian, Eastern European and British.


----------



## Mousterian (Mar 21, 2018)

I haven't done one, but someone thinks I have a Japanese streak...
Suddenly, I had to log in, which I haven't done for years, and a lot of the page, including most of the thread titles, are in Japanese!
Help!


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 21, 2018)

Mousterian said:


> I haven't done one, but someone thinks I have a Japanese streak...
> Suddenly, I had to log in, which I haven't done for years, and a lot of the page, including most of the thread titles, are in Japanese!
> Help!


I did a language detect on Google, it appears to be Chinese. . . . 

It looks like we have communist infiltration.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 21, 2018)

Well Happy SPRING!  

Today
Cloudy. A chance of snow this afternoon. Cold. Near steady temperature in the lower 30s. Northeast winds 10 to 15 mph with gusts up to 35 mph. Chance of snow 50 percent.

Tonight
Snow. Snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches. Near steady temperature in the lower 30s. North winds 15 to 20 mph with gusts up to 45 mph. Chance of snow near 100 percent.

Thursday
Cloudy. Snow likely in the morning, then a chance of rain and snow showers in the afternoon. Total snow accumulation of 4 to 8 inches possible. Highs in the lower 40s. North winds 15 to 20 mph with gusts up to 35 mph. Chance of precipitation 70 percent.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 21, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Well Happy SPRING!
> 
> Today
> Cloudy. A chance of snow this afternoon. Cold. Near steady temperature in the lower 30s. Northeast winds 10 to 15 mph with gusts up to 35 mph. Chance of snow 50 percent.
> ...


Today
69 degrees, mostly sunny.

Tomorrow
77 degrees, mostly cloudy

Friday
72 degrees mostly sunny


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 21, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Well Happy SPRING!
> ...


Bite me.

We have three inches of snow the day after I put the snow shovel away.

But you have sunny weather.  I'll be watering my flower beds later this summer while you will have drought conditions.  It all evens out.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 21, 2018)

Well, we are being cautiously optimistic concerning Gizmo.  The last couple of days has seen significant improvement though his abdomen is still very tender and he tends to walk like he's walking on tip toes.  His fever abated, he's cleaning himself, he is eating again and had finally pooped all of which are good signs.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Well Happy SPRING!
> ...



Yes, and I am looking at Facebook, Twitter, and message board posts for Kentucky, West Virginia, and all of the middle eastern seaboard and north of there all getting major snow and not wanting it.  And here we are in sunny New Mexico, desperate for the moisture especially in the form of snow, and conditions are closer to summer than early spring.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Well, we are being cautiously optimistic concerning Gizmo.  The last couple of days has seen significant improvement though his abdomen is still very tender and he tends to walk like he's walking on tip toes.  His fever abated, he's cleaning himself, he is eating again and had finally pooped all of which are good signs.



That does sound good, but cautiously optimistic is probably the wisest position to take.  He'll remain on the vigil list until you're sure he's out of the woods this time.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 21, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Basically we are already in an extreme drought.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Well Happy SPRING!
> 
> Today
> Cloudy. A chance of snow this afternoon. Cold. Near steady temperature in the lower 30s. Northeast winds 10 to 15 mph with gusts up to 35 mph. Chance of snow 50 percent.
> ...



I was watching the news early this morning and in DC and New York heavy snow was falling outside the studio windows.  So I figured you were catching it too.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 21, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Want some snow?  I got three niches and it's still falling.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Well box it up and send it out here.  You don't want it and we need it.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 21, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


It's the first day of Spring, fer God's sake!  I am supposed to be walking Daisy the Mutt in the park!  It's supposed to be a sweatshirt and jeans day, not a parka and gloves day!

And here I am watching the snow pile up.  Phooey!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2018)

Mousterian said:


> I haven't done one, but someone thinks I have a Japanese streak...
> Suddenly, I had to log in, which I haven't done for years, and a lot of the page, including most of the thread titles, are in Japanese!
> Help!



Hi Mousterian.  Be sure to read over the OP to see what we are all about here and welcome to the Coffee Shop.  First timers receive a complimentary beverage:


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2018)

I had to log in this morning too--got a very weird screen from which I did that too.  Did gremlins invade the works last night?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



I know and I'm really REALLY trying to feel honestly bad for you.  Hard to do though when I so wish there WAS snow piling up out there as it would translate to many feet piling up in the water sheds where we need it so badly.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 21, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Would love some.


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 21, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



The same was in Moscow in last June!  But it smells like spring, no matter how low the temperature is now )) Btw, it's an above zero by C!


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 21, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> I had to log in this morning too--got a very weird screen from which I did that too.  Did gremlins invade the works last night?


Looks like the mods and admin have been busy cleaning up something, maybe a bot attack.  I haven't seen any of it though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2018)

Today's snow forecast for the east (doesn't include Ky but it is snowing there too):


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2018)

For today's science lesson, I can't count the times Hombre and I have been together in the office or in the great room watching TV and one or both of us will remark:  "I smell rain."  And sure enough when we look out it has started to rain or the rain starts shortly. 

So it was interesting to me when I ran across this article at the Accuweather site:


Have you ever wondered about what causes the distinct smells you detect in the air before, during and after a rainfall? Scientists say it’s a combination of ozone, petrichor and geosmin.

Before it rains, a person might say that they can smell the storm coming. Their nostrils might be picking up the scent of ozone, or O3. Ozone is a naturally present gas in the atmosphere that gets its name from the Greek word, “ozein,” which means “smell,” according to the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration.

Ozone, which has been described as sweet and pungent-smelling, is brought down by a storm’s downdrafts from higher altitudes to nose level. Its smell can also be detected following a storm.

The pleasant scent that fills the air during a rainfall as raindrops come into contact with the ground is called petrichor, and the term was coined by Australian scientists Isabel Joy Bear and Richard Thomas in 1964.  . .​
If you want more, the article is here:
What are you actually smelling when it rains?

My mother claimed to be able to smell snow.  For the record the sun is shining in Albuquerque, the temps will climb to near 70 in much of the city today, and it is neither raining nor snowing.


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 21, 2018)

My disability tells me when we a going to have change in weather.  Sometimes it's good, most times it's bad.

Depending on the severity of the pain, I can usually tell how bad it is going to be. ..


----------



## Mousterian (Mar 21, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Mousterian said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't done one, but someone thinks I have a Japanese streak...
> ...


Thanks, Foxy. Problem disappeared at next logon (and I ticked the 'stay logged in' button, and that's back to normal too). I posted on this thread, because I wanted a quick answer, and I saw plenty of people active here, and not in an eye-popping rage at the idiocy of other posters.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 21, 2018)

Mr. P saw the doc this morning. 
He has an appt. again in 2 weeks.
That should be the last one.

We have a slight surplus in rain ,for a rare change.
It's been in the 70's for about 2 weeks around here.

We have some type of big predator in the neighborhood.
One of our neighbors dog just got killed a few nights back.
None of the dogs are barking and none of the birds sing in the early morning dawn like they usually do.
Not even the outlying ranch dogs are barking at night. It's eerily quite here at night ,over the last 4 nights or so.
It might be a Cougar or Leopard.
We have had recent sightings around here of both over the last couple of years.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 21, 2018)

Damn monitor on my Linux desktop just died......, right in the middle of a movie........  I know it's the monitor because I tested other HDMI cords then hooked it up to my Windows desktop all with the same result.  Not a happy camper.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2018)

peach174 said:


> Mr. P saw the doc this morning.
> He has an appt. again in 2 weeks.
> That should be the last one.
> 
> ...



That's a little scary.  You might want to carry a rifle or shotgun with you if you are going to be outdoors a good deal though the big cats usually don't attack humans unless provoked.  A lot of dogs don't understand that it is a really bad idea to provoke.


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 22, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Damn monitor on my Linux desktop just died......, right in the middle of a movie........  I know it's the monitor because I tested other HDMI cords then hooked it up to my Windows desktop all with the same result.  Not a happy camper.



Maybe it could be repaired? I have two broken monitors at home too... And I don't want to throw out them, but their repair would cost much more than their price at "auction of old hardware" - I've got them for about 8-10$ per each...  The same about mobile phones - I have about 8 broken mobiles, gathered during about 15 last years, but how could I throw out them, it's a technique, I can use for something in future... maybe... ^)))


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 22, 2018)

We have an extra 20 inch or maybe 22 inch--not sure--perfectly good monitor that could be hooked up to a laptop with no problem.  Would make somebody a very good deal on it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 22, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo_

And we keep the porch light on for all our friends who haven't been here for awhile and we await their return.

A_s all of us are now very close to or already into March 22, it is National and World Water Day._


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 22, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> _And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_
> 
> ...



Good night, but I'm compelled to run in office... And work till evening...  I WANNA SLEEP TOO!!


----------



## SeaGal (Mar 22, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> ...And we keep the porch light on for all our friends who haven't been here for awhile and we await their return.



I love this sentiment - reminds me of a favorite country song...


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 22, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Damn monitor on my Linux desktop just died......, right in the middle of a movie........  I know it's the monitor because I tested other HDMI cords then hooked it up to my Windows desktop all with the same result.  Not a happy camper.
> ...


It would cost more to fix it besides the monitor is probably fifteen years old which is their average lifespan.  No, I don't keep broken stuff, I recycle it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 22, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Again I have a 20 or 22 inch monitor here that we aren't using.  Would make you a really good deal on it.  Like free?  We were about to give it away anyway.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 22, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


How old is it?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 22, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...



I thought you were like 9 hours ahead of us?  But then yes, midnight for me would be early in the work day for you.  But then against when we're working, it is already evening and you're kicking back and relaxing there.  It all evens out.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 22, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I just edited my post.  By a good deal, I mean free.  We were going to donate it anyway but I would just as soon you have it.  It's probably 2 or 3 years old. . .not sure. . .but works fine so far as I know.  Would like somebody who needs it to have it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 22, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Sure, thanks!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 22, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Oh, save the power cord from your old monitor as we don't have one for this monitor.  I just checked and it is an AOC 22" monitor.  We do have a box with various electronic cords in it though and we can see if there is a cord to fit it.  I think I used its cord to hook up my new monitor so there should still be a spare cord around here somewhere.  Hopefully it is in that box.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 22, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Power cords and cables I have plenty of, matter of fact I need to get rid of some......


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 22, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I never throw cables away.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 22, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


The problem is I have cables that are no longer in use......  I need to seriously cull my collection......


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 22, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I have 2 or three boxes up in a closet labeled "Wires."  Some of those things are decades old.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 22, 2018)

Woops, I was playing with the little one and accidentally elbowed her in the mouth.  Her lip got cut on her braces.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 22, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Woops, I was playing with the little one and accidentally elbowed her in the mouth.  Her lip got cut on her braces.


Feces occurs.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 22, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Would it be okay to pick it up after 6pm or tomorrow?  Something came up so I've been busy, now I have to pick up the wife and get dinner ready not to mention take a shower, shave and get non-dirty work clothes on.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 22, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Sure.  We don't have anything going tomorrow so far.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 22, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Woops, I was playing with the little one and accidentally elbowed her in the mouth.  Her lip got cut on her braces.



Aw.  I bet you feel much worse about it than she does though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 22, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo_

And we keep the porch light on for all our friends who haven't been here for awhile and we await their return.
********************************************

March 23 is the day we normally observe:

National Melba Toast Day
National Chip and Dip Day
National Organize Your Home Office 

National Puppy Day
Near Miss Day
OK Day 

World Meteorological Day


----------



## peach174 (Mar 23, 2018)

Morning everybody.

What ever the predator or predators were ,has moved on.
The dogs are barking again, along with the coyotes howling last night and medium size birds are back, feeding on the seed blocks. 
Some think it might have been Mexican black wolves, they do come up here in our neck of the woods every once in a while.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 23, 2018)

peach174 said:


> Morning everybody.
> 
> What ever the predator or predators were ,has moved on.
> The dogs are barking again, along with the coyotes howling last night and medium size birds are back, feeding on the seed blocks.
> Some think it might have been Mexican black wolves, they do come up here in our neck of the woods every once in a while.



You always wonder though don't you.  Is it the most logical explanation?  Or Bigfoot?    Up on the mountain we could usually tell like from the 10" bear tracks in the front yard or whatever.  Never had one try to get into the house though.  Some folks did.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 23, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Woops, I was playing with the little one and accidentally elbowed her in the mouth.  Her lip got cut on her braces.
> ...



Yes....but I did offer to elbow her on the other side of her mouth, just to make her look symmetrical.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 23, 2018)

Punxsutawney Phil is a wanted ... groundhog.


A Pennsylvania sheriff’s officer has put up a wanted poster for Phil.

The handlers of the groundhog last month said the furry rodent called for six more weeks of winter after seeing his shadow. The Monroe County Sheriff’s Office says that expired last week, yet a spring storm brought more snow to the Northeast on Wednesday and Thursday.


Sheriff’s officer accuses Punxsutawney Phil of deception


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 23, 2018)

Love 5 paycheck months.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 23, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> _And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_
> 
> ...


Forgot to mention earlier that we passed a not a near miss at Wyoming and Burlison on the way to dropping the wife off downtown.  One of the American Toyota courtesy vans had been nailed hard by another van in the right rear, both were pretty well mangled.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 23, 2018)

Well, I'm 28 pages behind and there is little hope of catching up. Maybe someone could offer up a synopsis of the last 28 days?

I did notice Foxy's prayer list last night and apparently celebrated National Melba Toast Day and  National Chip and Dip Day one day early.
I really must keep myself better informed. God forbid that tomorrow is National Boneless Rib Eye Day.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 23, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...



Ugh.  The light there was put in when somebody Tboned a car turning into the Albuquerque Academy--a student was killed.  But I guess even a light can't stop the carnage for those who aren't paying attention.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 23, 2018)

Ernie S. said:


> Well, I'm 28 pages behind and there is little hope of catching up. Maybe someone could offer up a synopsis of the last 28 days?
> 
> I did notice Foxy's prayer list last night and apparently celebrated National Melba Toast Day and  National Chip and Dip Day one day early.
> I really must keep myself better informed. God forbid that tomorrow is National Boneless Rib Eye Day.



Welcome back Ernie.  Been missing you.  

We're celebrating national puppy day with Carly, the mini dachshund, who will be with us through the weekend.

And don't worry about catching up.  The Coffee Shop is kind of like I imagine Doc's is. . .you just drop in and pick up from the point you come in.  Shoot I'm here almost every day and I still miss posts now and then.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 23, 2018)

It's been a freaky week! As most of you know, we have Texas Hold 'en tournaments at Doc Holliday's 3 times a week. Saturday, we learned that the grandson of a couple that plays regularly had passed at 21 due to a blood clot in his brain.
3 weeks earlier, he had been helping replace the very large engine in a boat and was run over by a fork lift. He suffered a compound fracture to his left tibia and fibula. He had stopped taking the prescribed blood thinners that should have kept clots from forming.
Fast forward to Wednesday. We are in the midst of poker when one of our regulars who had come in on crutches remarked that he felt dizzy. Within seconds, he went into a seizure and was out of it for maybe 5 minutes. An ambulance was called, and while we were waiting, Craig came out of the seizure only to have another shorter one. Paramedics arrive, take an EKG, BP pulse etc. and recommend he hop on the stretcher and head for the hospital.
He refused the ambulance, but agreed to go to the ER if someone else drove him. His driver? The grandfather of the young man who had died 4 days earlier.
Craig was pretty much normal at this point and on the ride, he told Billy why he was on crutches in case he went out again and doctors needed history.
It seems, 3 weeks earlier, he had suffered a compound fracture to his left tibia and fibula when he was run over by a fork lift while working on a boat.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 23, 2018)

Ernie S. said:


> It's been a freaky week! As most of you know, we have Texas Hold 'en tournaments at Doc Holliday's 3 times a week. Saturday, we learned that the grandson of a couple that plays regularly had passed at 21 due to a blood clot in his brain.
> 3 weeks earlier, he had been helping replace the very large engine in a boat and was run over by a fork lift. He suffered a compound fracture to his left tibia and fibula. He had stopped taking the prescribed blood thinners that should have kept clots from forming.
> Fast forward to Wednesday. We are in the midst of poker when one of our regulars who had come in on crutches remarked that he felt dizzy. Within seconds, he went into a seizure and was out of it for maybe 5 minutes. An ambulance was called, and while we were waiting, Craig came out of the seizure only to have another shorter one. Paramedics arrive, take an EKG, BP pulse etc. and recommend he hop on the stretcher and head for the hospital.
> He refused the ambulance, but agreed to go to the ER if someone else drove him. His driver? The grandfather of the young man who had died 4 days earlier.
> ...



That's a coincidence that seems hard to believe is a coincidence, yes?  Amazing how many injuries involving fork lifts there are too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 23, 2018)

Meanwhile, just next door to Ernie in neighboring Florida:


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 23, 2018)

Ernie S. said:


> Well, I'm 28 pages behind and there is little hope of catching up. Maybe someone could offer up a synopsis of the last 28 days?
> 
> I did notice Foxy's prayer list last night and apparently celebrated National Melba Toast Day and  National Chip and Dip Day one day early.
> I really must keep myself better informed. God forbid that tomorrow is National Boneless Rib Eye Day.



It's been something like this:


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## saveliberty (Mar 23, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> The problem is I have cables that are no longer in use......  I need to seriously cull my collection......



Use them to make a macrame plant hanger.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 24, 2018)

We certainly have our collection of miscellaneous cords, cables, connectors etc. from various TVs., old VCR players, old DVD players, music keyboards, and of course lots of now recycled computers, printers, speakers, monitors, etc.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 24, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo_

And we keep the porch light on for all our friends who haven't been here for awhile and we await their return.
********************************
On March 24 we observe:
Be Mad Day - March 24, 2018 (Fourth Saturday in March)
Earth Hour - March 24, 2018 at 8:30pm (Worldwide event - turn off your power for 60+ minutes to help save the planet!)  (I'll turn mine off for several hours between midnight and dawn)
National Cheesesteak Day
National Chocolate Covered Raisin Day


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 24, 2018)

Okay, this one is a little raunchier than I would normally post, but with apologies. . .


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 24, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay, this one is a little raunchier than I would normally post, but with apologies. . .



I went to pat my bunny and I had on a coat that has furry sleeves, and he grabbed right on to the sleeve and was VERY excited.  I think he thought my coat sleeve was another bunny and was trying to "mount" it.    Oh no you don't, bunny!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 24, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I'm 28 pages behind and there is little hope of catching up. Maybe someone could offer up a synopsis of the last 28 days?
> ...



Ernie!  You are such a stranger around here lately!  Hope you are doing well!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 24, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I'm 28 pages behind and there is little hope of catching up. Maybe someone could offer up a synopsis of the last 28 days?
> ...



It was National Puppy Day?  How could I not know about that?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 24, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> We certainly have our collection of miscellaneous cords, cables, connectors etc. from various TVs., old VCR players, old DVD players, music keyboards, and of course lots of now recycled computers, printers, speakers, monitors, etc.



I have a few old computers up in my attic.  I just don't really know what to do with them.  Lol.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Mar 24, 2018)

All of these bunny photos are making me hungry.  I love fried rabbit!


----------



## boedicca (Mar 24, 2018)

Once again, mr. boe let me have the leftover scone from yesterday!

He is such a gent!  If he dressed like Mr. B, I might even call him a CHAP!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 24, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > We certainly have our collection of miscellaneous cords, cables, connectors etc. from various TVs., old VCR players, old DVD players, music keyboards, and of course lots of now recycled computers, printers, speakers, monitors, etc.
> ...



We remove and recycle the hard drives--UPS offers that service here--so we don't have to worry about what's on them, and then we donate the computers.  Good Will takes them and resells them as a lot of folks will buy them just for the case to build their own computers etc.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 24, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> All of these bunny photos are making me hungry.  I love fried rabbit!



I tried making fried rabbit once--they had rabbit pieces at the grocery store much like chicken pieces--but it just didn't turn out well.  I suspect grown rabbit has to be baked or stewed to get the best results but I haven't tried preparing it again.

But good to see you BBD.  So happy when you stop by.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 24, 2018)

ChrisL said:


>



Our daughter and her husband had French Lop rabbits like this.  Kept them in two HUGE cages in the living room--took up most of the space--and then let them out to run around one at a time.  They fought if they got together so had to be kept separated.  They were adorable, but I sure wouldn't have given up so much of my living area to them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 24, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, this one is a little raunchier than I would normally post, but with apologies. . .
> ...



Funny.  But then rabbits have a reputation for being, shall we say overly amorous?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 24, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Once again, mr. boe let me have the leftover scone from yesterday!
> 
> He is such a gent!  If he dressed like Mr. B, I might even call him a CHAP!



I would say you married very well, Boe.  But British rap?


----------



## boedicca (Mar 24, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Once again, mr. boe let me have the leftover scone from yesterday!
> ...



It's CHAP HOP, not rap, and it is an acquired taste.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 24, 2018)

Saw about 5 or 6 hot air balloons in the sky this morning which reminded me, I have to get ready for the Balloon Fiesta in October...........


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 24, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Saw about 5 or 6 hot air balloons in the sky this morning which reminded me, I have to get ready for the Balloon Fiesta in October...........



Duck hunting or big game hunting?


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 24, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Saw about 5 or 6 hot air balloons in the sky this morning which reminded me, I have to get ready for the Balloon Fiesta in October...........
> ...


I'm hunting wabbits.  Hahahahahah.........


----------



## Oddball (Mar 24, 2018)

Let the Saturday cartoon begin!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 24, 2018)

Oddball said:


> Let the Saturday cartoon begin!



I watched the whooooooole thing.  So predictable and so dumb, but you can't not watch.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 24, 2018)

Tex Avery was the best!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Mar 24, 2018)

Shook the guts out of my piggy bank this morning and took Mrs. BBD to Rockford shopping.  She bought a new sewing machine and I bought new tires for my truck.  Now I have a very skinny piggy bank!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 24, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> Shook the guts out of my piggy bank this morning and took Mrs. BBD to Rockford shopping.  She bought a new sewing machine and I bought new tires for my truck.  Now I have a very skinny piggy bank!



But Mrs. BBD can sew a new outfit for it and new tires are always. . .shall we say comforting?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 24, 2018)

Oddball said:


> Tex Avery was the best!



I'll have to admit I had to look him up to see who he was.  But yes, now that I know what his work was, it did have that certain undefinable something that made it special.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 24, 2018)

Okay, that was deliciously bad........  A YUUUGGGGE rib-eye steak (cut in half) with asparagus covered in home made hollandaise.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 24, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> Shook the guts out of my piggy bank this morning and took Mrs. BBD to Rockford shopping.  She bought a new sewing machine and I bought new tires for my truck.  Now I have a very skinny piggy bank!



Well piggy probably has lower blood pressure and blood sugar issues....


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 24, 2018)

I have a UNO addiction


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 24, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> All of these bunny photos are making me hungry.  I love fried rabbit!



Well, it was one rabbit photo.  I like to eat fried big black dogs.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 24, 2018)

drifter said:


> I have a UNO addiction



It's fun.  Skip Bo is too.  It's pretty much the same game.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 24, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Remove the hard drive?  I just stack them in a corner in the attic and forget about them.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 24, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Oh, they are SO adorable.  Look at that adorable little sweety face!!  I think bunnies look just like stuffed animals.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 24, 2018)

drifter said:


> I have a UNO addiction



One difference between Skip Bo and Uno is you don't have to remember to call out UNO!    I always forget to say Uno for some reason, and then I have to take a penalty!


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 24, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I have a UNO addiction
> ...



No one wants to play with me anymore. I even baked cookies for bribery LOL.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 24, 2018)

drifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Why not?  Are you super competitive like Monica on Friends?


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 24, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



No more like OCD want to play another game and another until 1am. Nobody really wants to play the just do it to be nice but only want to play one or two rounds. I think I am going to learn golf nobody will play tennis with me either.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 24, 2018)

This doesn't really have anything to do with anything, but is just something I thought of.  It must be super easy to be an extra in a movie.  You can just sit there with a cell phone and you don't have to act at all.  Lol.  Nobody would think it unusual at all if you just sat there with your face in your phone for the entire scene!


----------



## ricechickie (Mar 25, 2018)

A friendly acquaintance, whom I see maybe twice a year, ended our last encounter with, “Good to see you again, when are you going to get a boyfriend?”

I know it probably came from a place of well-meaning concern, but it felt like a complete affront.  What the hell?

I was polite, by the way, but it keeps popping up in my thoughts, along with the annoyance.  Maybe writing it down will exorcise the remark from my brain.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 25, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 184544


Is that what happens when you play the Abbey Road album backwards?


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 25, 2018)

drifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


Biting my tongue........... hard!!!!


----------



## Oddball (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## Dajjal (Mar 25, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 184544
> ...


That photo is so amazing In so many ways. Quite apart from the Abbey Road reference. It poses the age old question ' why did the chickens cross the road.'


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 25, 2018)

ricechickie said:


> A friendly acquaintance, whom I see maybe twice a year, ended our last encounter with, “Good to see you again, when are you going to get a boyfriend?”
> 
> I know it probably came from a place of well-meaning concern, but it felt like a complete affront.  What the hell?
> 
> I was polite, by the way, but it keeps popping up in my thoughts, along with the annoyance.  Maybe writing it down will exorcise the remark from my brain.



People are well-meaning but insensitive, they don't really know what you are going through.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 25, 2018)

ricechickie, when my sister committed suicide people said all sorts of weird shit to me. It's hard to know why people say what they say. Just have to take the good intentions from people and ignore the weird ones.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 25, 2018)

drifter said:


> ricechickie, when my sister committed suicide people said all sorts of weird shit to me. It's hard to know why people say what they say. Just have to take the good intentions from people and ignore the weird ones.


I always say weird shit and my intentions are never good..........  Or was it, I say weird intentions and my shit is never good........?  I never remember.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 25, 2018)

ricechickie said:


> A friendly acquaintance, whom I see maybe twice a year, ended our last encounter with, “Good to see you again, when are you going to get a boyfriend?”
> 
> I know it probably came from a place of well-meaning concern, but it felt like a complete affront.  What the hell?
> 
> I was polite, by the way, but it keeps popping up in my thoughts, along with the annoyance.  Maybe writing it down will exorcise the remark from my brain.



Well, from what I see around here, you are an intelligent, funny, caring person.  It is my heartfelt wish that you can find a relationship with a man that brings you joy and meaning when YOU feel ready and willing.  Until then, know I enjoy posting when you are about.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 25, 2018)

drifter said:


> No more like OCD want to play another game and another until 1am. Nobody really wants to play the just do it to be nice but only want to play one or two rounds. I think I am going to learn golf nobody will play tennis with me either.



I'd play until 1:01 am...while playing tennis...and learning golf.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 25, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



We don't have an attic and the garage was getting too full of stuff we stacked and forgot about.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 25, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> This doesn't really have anything to do with anything, but is just something I thought of.  It must be super easy to be an extra in a movie.  You can just sit there with a cell phone and you don't have to act at all.  Lol.  Nobody would think it unusual at all if you just sat there with your face in your phone for the entire scene!



I once sat in the stands as a volunteer extra in one of the Police Academy movies that was shot in our town.  I don't think they used any of the time I was there though in the final movie.  I sat through the whole movie--really bad movie--and couldn't find me.


----------



## ricechickie (Mar 25, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > A friendly acquaintance, whom I see maybe twice a year, ended our last encounter with, “Good to see you again, when are you going to get a boyfriend?”
> ...





drifter said:


> ricechickie, when my sister committed suicide people said all sorts of weird shit to me. It's hard to know why people say what they say. Just have to take the good intentions from people and ignore the weird ones.



Thank you both.

I am just getting used to thinking of myself as single.  I’m in no hurry to find someone else.

2 1/2 years without him is a drop in the bucket after a 20 year marriage.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 25, 2018)

ricechickie said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...



I gave myself two years after the divorce to get myself in a good personal place.  Was looking for work and the boss of the receptionist suggested she ask me to a comedy club.  Worked out very nicely for me, 20 years next month.


----------



## ricechickie (Mar 25, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



That’s wonderful for you both.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 25, 2018)

I also have a classmate that is entering the dating world again after the death of her husband a few years ago.  She has been very funny with her stories of online dating services and the men she has gone out with.  No big catch yet, but the flowers and gifts are mounting up.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 25, 2018)

The Palm Sunday performance of the Easter Pageant on the Hillside just wrapped up.  We had a good crowd, in spite of the cold.  Estimates came in at 150.  I saw one kid wearing a t short with no jacket.  Us old people folks in the cast were thinking about greasing our  bodies the way someone who was to swim the English Channel would to stave off the chill.

The final performance is next Saturday.  The weather guessers say it will be in the mid fifties by then.  We had a crew up yesterday to shovel the three inches of snow from the hillside.  No sense in tramping around in sandals when there is that much snow on the ground.  But, then again, I saw young girls, slaves to fashion, wearing flip flops at the park earlier last week.

Ah! Youth!  Not just the guts Tom wear so little, but the immune system to keep double pneumonia at bay.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 26, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo_

And we keep the porch light on for all our friends who haven't been here for awhile and we await their return.

On March 26 we observe:

Legal Assistants Day
Make Up Your Own Holiday Day
Maryland Day
National Nougat Day
Prince Jonah Kuhio Kalanianaole Day
Seward's Day
Spinach Day


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 26, 2018)

I love Alaska...


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 26, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> I love Alaska...




Beautiful state


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 26, 2018)

ricechickie said:


> A friendly acquaintance, whom I see maybe twice a year, ended our last encounter with, “Good to see you again, when are you going to get a boyfriend?”
> 
> I know it probably came from a place of well-meaning concern, but it felt like a complete affront.  What the hell?
> 
> I was polite, by the way, but it keeps popping up in my thoughts, along with the annoyance.  Maybe writing it down will exorcise the remark from my brain.



Whenever YOU are ready to is when.  I know people mean well, but I don't like it when they feel you should have some kind of a time limit on your grief or when you are ready to "move on" whatever the hell that means.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 26, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> I love Alaska...


Especially baked........


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 26, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > I love Alaska...
> ...




...beans is not a state...


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 26, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...


But they can cause a state.........


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 26, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



It has a name, Nebraska.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 26, 2018)

Has anybody ever HAD baked Alaska?  I haven't but always want to taste it.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 26, 2018)

negative...


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 26, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Has anybody ever HAD baked Alaska?  I haven't but always want to taste it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, never had it and it's probably so sweet I wouldn't be able to eat it.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 26, 2018)

I am deeply concerned with the global warming implications of Baked Alaska.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 26, 2018)

If ice cream is not overly sweet, then I doubt the meringue-like encasement of it would be too sweet.  I know the meringues I make are not overly sweet.  And the cake part wouldn't have to be overly sweet either--I would probably use angel food cake if I made one.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 26, 2018)

I want to try baked alaska it looks good.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 26, 2018)

I have been baked before... in Alaska even...


----------



## Oddball (Mar 26, 2018)

I hear he doesn't pitch so well on cool evenings.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 26, 2018)

drifter said:


> I have a UNO addiction


UNO is the best, and all ages can play together.  Just watch those tricksey youngsters.  My granddaughters gave their mother all yellow cards once when she went out for a smoke break.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 26, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Has anybody ever HAD baked Alaska?  I haven't but always want to taste it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nowadays "baked" has a whole different meaning in Alaska.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 26, 2018)

Greetings!
Another week slipped by when I was busy!  Both does have had their kids and we now have hours of viewing entertainment, watching them be, well, baby goats.
We're in that special time of year where it freezes at night and thaws during the day, otherwise known hereabouts as breakup.  
Glad you are all doing fairly well.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 26, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Greetings!
> Another week slipped by when I was busy!  Both does have had their kids and we now have hours of viewing entertainment, watching them be, well, baby goats.
> We're in that special time of year where it freezes at night and thaws during the day, otherwise known hereabouts as breakup.
> Glad you are all doing fairly well.



My boyfriend was in Fairbanks last week for work.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 27, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo_

And we keep the porch light on for all our friends who haven't been here for awhile and we await their return.

On March 27 we observe:

American Diabetes Association Alert Day
Celebrate Exchange Day 

Education and Sharing Day, U.S.A
National Joe Day 
National Spanish Paella Day 
Quirky Country Music Song Titles Day 
World Theatre Day 
I'll go with the Spanish Paella though I know a lot of quirky country music titles too.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 27, 2018)

Morning 

Mr.P saw his heart Doctor yesterday morning and all is well and good.
He says for us to continue what were doing because it's working so well.
In other words don't fix what's not broken.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 27, 2018)

I'm going for National Quirky Country  song title day.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 27, 2018)

For country fans (or non country fans), here's a fun little quiz for you on National Quirky Country Music Song Titles Day.

Quirky Country Music Song Titles: Can you pick which is real?

(I can't decide if I'm proud or embarrassed that I got most of them right.)


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 27, 2018)

drifter said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Greetings!
> ...


Hello, Drifter!
I'd have invited him over, but I'm a couple hundred miles south of FB.  How'd he like it there?  Was it his first visit to AK?  What kind of work does he do?  Some professions require lots of travel to keep the bills paid, like one friend, a geologist, is currently in CA for a job.  He's not feeling the joy except he gets to take a pass on Breakup.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 27, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> _And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_
> 
> ...


That doesn't look like any_ Spanish_ paella I've ever seen.  I used to love eating paella when visiting Spain...way back in the day.  Of course, there may be many possible regional variations, like some other international dishes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 27, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...



No doubt.  I just picked that one of out of many dozens of photos--all different--offered as it was one of the showiest. 

Here's a 5-star recipe for one version of a traditional Spanish paella and it looks like it would probably produce something similar to that photo:
Traditional Spanish Paella

I hasten to add that I've never eaten a Spanish paella so far as I recall.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 27, 2018)

I would think ChrisL's bunny or the family dog would also work well.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 27, 2018)

If any of you want an idea of what to get me for my birthday next year. . .


----------



## peach174 (Mar 27, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Morning everybody.
> ...



We were speculating maybe a skin walker. 
Not enough water or food for a Bigfoot around here.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 27, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...





The paella I'm familiar with features shellfish and the shrimp still have their smiling faces attached, as well as two or more types of fish.  That's why I observe that your photo may be a regional variation, or even an "Americanized" version because the shrimp are headed and shelled.  Not to mention the chicken...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 27, 2018)

I've been trying to upload a video, or even a photo, of the new kids.  I keep getting a notice that the files are too large.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 27, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> I've been trying to upload a video, or even a photo, of the new kids.  I keep getting a notice that the files are too large.  Any suggestions?



upload to tiny pic and downsize them.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 27, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> I would think ChrisL's bunny or the family dog would also work well.



Nope, it is me.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 27, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> I've been trying to upload a video, or even a photo, of the new kids.  I keep getting a notice that the files are too large.  Any suggestions?



Put it on another site and link to it?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 27, 2018)

Good night darlinks.  No change in the vigil list.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## Oddball (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 28, 2018)

They seem to think I want to go to Las Vegas.  I keep getting the same pop up ad.  I've done Vegas.  It was third on my list of top five  decadent American cities tour.

I love cities, especially the ones that offer temptation by the long city blockful.  Living in East Liverpool for practically sixty years, time off for college, a year pursuing lovely young lady in Cleveland and four years in sunny Sarasota, has whetted my whistle for some big city fun.

First and best loved on my list is New York.  There's something about the aroma of the city that acts on me like a tonic.  The unusual charcoal burned in the cookers of the dirty water hot dog wagons, the exotic smell of underground tinted with urine of the subway platforms, all mixed with the exhaust fumes of taxis and MTA busses should be made into an urban potpourri.

New Orleans, Louisiana.  Vue  Carre.  The cobbled streets of the Quarter will suck you in and ply you with Hurricanes, muffuletta and sweet jazz.  I spent a Halloween in The Big Easy and that was weird enough for me.  When my brother married his second wife, I booked them plane fare and four nights in the same French Quarter hotel I stayed in.  But that was during Holy Week.  I figured that would be restrained enough while letting them explore.

Memphis, Tennessee on the mighty Mississippi.  Beale Street tosses around hot blues music the way Shriners toss butterscotchs from a parade floats.  The barbecue was enough to make me think about a permanent  move there.  And then there's the world's tackiest estate, Graceland.  I toured the Elvis mansion and wondered in the kitchen how many fried peanut butter and banana sandwiches were grilled up on that avocado colored range.

The fifth city is the Windy City Chicago, Illinois.  How can a place that gave us Al Capone, Rod Blagoiovich and the Second City comedy troupe be left off the list?  The Loop, the Navy Pier, the House of Blues can weave a spell on anyone willing to brace against the Lake Michigan breezes. 

I had a project fit testing respirators on  workers at a Cicero, Illinois plant.  Part of the test, I'm not kidding, is to have the subject grimace.  I would tell the folks to show me the face they would make if they heard that the Bulls had traded  Michael Jordan to the Celtics for two third round draft picks.  That got a grimace out of them.  A couple of them even stood up!  But that part of the fit test came later anyway.

I'm sure that there are other wide open towns in this country.  Human nature would demand it!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 28, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> I'm sure that there are other wide open towns in this country. Human nature would demand it!



Nosmo let me give this some thought... Reurbanization as taken away some of the more decadent places from our youth... May have to stick with the big 3... My personal opinion is that vegas is SFB... Getting out of bed is as big as gamble as I do... more later...


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 28, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure that there are other wide open towns in this country. Human nature would demand it!
> ...


What's SFB?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 28, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> What's SFB?



so freaking boring


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 28, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > What's SFB?
> ...


I'll go along with that!  Take away the gambling and you're left with Wayne Newton and Celine Dion and flyers for hookers.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 29, 2018)

Well because of your fondness for large metropolitan areas I scratched L.A. because, well it's L.A.  enough said...  That leaves the Big Apple and the Windy City... After reading your informal essays over the last couple of years, it seems you have spent considerable time in NYC... But the great thing about the city is you could live there for 10 years and barely scratch the surface... I won't even try to sell you on NYC because of your history with the "City that never sleeps"...

Now that I think about it you could fit 3 Chicago's on just Long Island itself... I have a inclination for Chicago on a personal level... It is the Midwest where I was born and bred... And the hot dogs are better in chi town...

Bottom line is if you have an itch and you really want it scratched, I think NYC is your destination... 

I was hoping I could help more but I think all I have done is waste your time...


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 29, 2018)

Good morning and yeah, I think if Nosmo opted for the big city, it would in most likelihood be Pittsburgh or maybe Philly.  I don't think he's the Chicago or NYC type. I suspect he likes where he is just fine though.

I probably never would have put Albuquerque on our best places to live list, but it is home for us.  But I remember our friends from Virginia who were located here for awhile, and it just didn't 'take' for them.  The harshness of the land was unappealing to him and she just couldn't re-establish the real estate business here that she enjoyed there and remarked that people just didn't think about real estate the way she did.  And they eventually went back to what was home for them.   We spent four months living in White Sulphur Springs West Va and driving Virginia a lot of weekends and our daughter lived in Virginia for several years, but it never felt like home for us.  Or her really. She loves the California beach.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 29, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Well because of your fondness for large metropolitan areas I scratched L.A. because, well it's L.A.  enough said...  That leaves the Big Apple and the Windy City... After reading your informal essays over the last couple of years, it seems you have spent considerable time in NYC... But the great thing about the city is you could live there for 10 years and barely scratch the surface... I won't even try to sell you on NYC because of your history with the "City that never sleeps"...
> 
> Now that I think about it you could fit 3 Chicago's on just Long Island itself... I have a inclination for Chicago on a personal level... It is the Midwest where I was born and bred... And the hot dogs are better in chi town...
> 
> ...


Ridgerunner, your posts are never a waste of time!


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 29, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning and yeah, I think if Nosmo opted for the big city, it would in most likelihood be Pittsburgh or maybe Philly.  I don't think he's the Chicago or NYC type. I suspect he likes where he is just fine though.
> 
> I probably never would have put Albuquerque on our best places to live list, but it is home for us.  But I remember our friends from Virginia who were located here for awhile, and it just didn't 'take' for them.  The harshness of the land was unappealing to him and she just couldn't re-establish the real estate business here that she enjoyed there and remarked that people just didn't think about real estate the way she did.  And they eventually went back to what was home for them.   We spent four months living in White Sulphur Springs West Va and driving Virginia a lot of weekends and our daughter lived in Virginia for several years, but it never felt like home for us.  Or her really. She loves the California beach.


Foxy,

I do love home best.  Pittsburgh is the secret gem of America.  We have everything a city could possibly offer wrapped in a beautiful setting with charming and unique neighborhoods.

But I am listing my favorite decadent cities, places with a wicked edge and made for fun.  The grittier side of a city has charms all its own.

Philly, like Boston, is steeped in history and has the Philly cheesesteak going for it.  But they have the Flyers and the Phillies going against them.  A Pittsburghers could never fit in well there.  And Boston has the clam chowder and Irish pubs in its favor.  But the New England Patriots and the Boston Bruins would make the place unbearable from September to June.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 29, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning and yeah, I think if Nosmo opted for the big city, it would in most likelihood be Pittsburgh or maybe Philly.  I don't think he's the Chicago or NYC type. I suspect he likes where he is just fine though.
> ...



Vegas no doubt is the pure decadent city even though many/most residents there never notice it because they live out in the nicely landscaped areas well away from the Strip or downtown.  Laughlin Nv is the small town version of Vegas that we much prefer to Vegas--less glitz, more laid back I suppose.

Some parts of the country just feel more commercially exploitive, more hedonistic maybe than I would be comfortable with.  Some parts of the country are culturally more formal than I am comfortable with.  But again, it is wonderful that we all prefer to live different places or it would be awfully crowded where we are.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 29, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I wouldn't like to live in any of my Decadent Cities of America, but they are the places I like to visit.

There are 'wide open towns' here in the Tri-State area.  Youngstown, Ohio is such a place.  Perhaps the expression "Youngstown Starter" rings a bell.  A Youngstown Starter is the preferred method of the mob to purge its ne'er do wells.  A bomb wired to the ignition of a Cadillac El Dorado and "You won't see him around here no more."

But seeking decadence locally seems tawdrier than comfort can bear.  The girl on the brass pole Saturday night might be the same girl at the checkout line in the grocery store Monday afternoon.  One of the reasons they are called "exotic dancers" is they should remain exotic.

Weirton, West Virginia once enjoyed the reputation of a wide open town.  It was easy to find a roulette wheel and guys with cauliflower ears hanging around.  Right across the Ohio River from Weirton is Steubenville, Ohio.  Birthplace of Dean Martin and Jimmy "The Greek" Snyder, you can go forth and imagine the variety of sins found there.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 29, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> And Boston has the clam chowder and Irish pubs in its favor.



And 40 years ago you could go to the "combat zone" Boston was so famous for, but alas as I mentioned before reurbanization has ripped a new one in decadence. Damn yuppies anyway!!!

You mentioned Memphis... There might be just enough mud and grit left on Beale St to wet your whistle...

STOP THE PRESSES






 I may have found a hidden gem... I went through Basic Training at Ft. Jackson, S.C. and the first weekend we had of freedom about a half a dozen of us went to Atlanta... This was 1976 and what little I remember a good time was had by all...

Stay Away - not safe! - Review of Underground Atlanta, Atlanta, GA - TripAdvisor


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 29, 2018)

Gizmo update.  Just got back from the vet hospital and great news, turns out he did have a soft material blockage which had severely irritated his digestive system and pancreas.  The soft material?  A massive fur ball........  About a week ago we started giving him Miralax in his food and it's been clearing the blockage and he's been looking more and more normal daily, today the vet pulled out a bunch of fur that was sticking out of his butt.  So now we know what to watch for and per the vet he gets 1/4 tsp Miralax on his food twice a day to help prevent a repeat.  We are sooooooo relieved!!


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 29, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Gizmo update.  Just got back from the vet hospital and great news, turns out he did have a soft material blockage which had severely irritated his digestive system and pancreas.  The soft material?  A massive fur ball........  About a week ago we started giving him Miralax in his food and it's been clearing the blockage and he's been looking more and more normal daily, today the vet pulled out a bunch of fur that was sticking out of his butt.  So now we know what to watch for and per the vet he gets 1/4 tsp Miralax on his food twice a day to help prevent a repeat.  We are sooooooo relieved!!


Did the vet offer you "the blockage" as a souvenir?  A clump of shit covered fur in a bottle of formaldehyde?

I'd put it on the mantle next to my Roberto Clemente autographed baseball and Aunt Helen's gall stones.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 29, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> I'd put it on the mantle next to my Roberto Clemente autographed baseball and Aunt Helen's gall stones.



Aunt Helen would be so proud...


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Oddball (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 30, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo_

And we keep the porch light on for all our friends who haven't been here for awhile and we await their return.

On March 30, 2018 we observe:

First Day of Passover
Good Friday
National Doctors Day 
National I Am In Control Day 
Take A Walk In the Park Day 

Turkey Neck Soup Day 
World Marbles Day


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 30, 2018)

And I'm going to get at least one person on his actual birthday this month:

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY SFC Ollie *​


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 30, 2018)

Morning Coffee friends


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


>



  THAT is hilarious!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2018)

drifter said:


> Morning Coffee friends



Morning, drifter!


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 30, 2018)

Morning ChrisL


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 30, 2018)

I'm craving pancakes.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 30, 2018)

Morning everybody!
Hope you all have a great Easter weekend!


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 30, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> And I'm going to get at least one person on his actual birthday this month:
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY SFC Ollie *​



Happy happy SFC Ollie, if you're looking.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 30, 2018)

drifter said:


> Morning Coffee friends


Bah, humbug!!!


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 30, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Morning Coffee friends
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 31, 2018)

Good night darlinks. No change in the Vigil List.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 31, 2018)

One of the great things about the cartoons back in the day, was that many of them managed to shoehorn elements of culture into them...In this one, Bugs does a number on Longfellow's "Song of Hiawatha"....


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 31, 2018)

I loved Bugs Bunny when I was a kid.

But wow, it feels only like a couple of days since our last Saturday cartoon and here we are again.  Time is passing way too quickly.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 31, 2018)

By the way, just a friendly heads up everybody.  If you're out and about today, you might want to stay alert as the Chinese space station is going to crash to Earth sometime this weekend and they aren't real sure just where that will be.  And they're pretty sure a good chunk of it won't burn up in the atmosphere.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 31, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> By the way, just a friendly heads up everybody.  If you're out and about today, you might want to stay alert as the Chinese space station is going to crash to Earth sometime this weekend and they aren't real sure just where that will be.  And they're pretty sure a good chunk of it won't burn up in the atmosphere.



And the estimates for where it could hit are still just between 43 degrees north and 43 degrees south....so just about anywhere.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 31, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, just a friendly heads up everybody.  If you're out and about today, you might want to stay alert as the Chinese space station is going to crash to Earth sometime this weekend and they aren't real sure just where that will be.  And they're pretty sure a good chunk of it won't burn up in the atmosphere.
> ...



But wow.  If we have to go, how special would it be to be the one person on the planet who was dispatched via a crashing space station?


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 31, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, just a friendly heads up everybody.  If you're out and about today, you might want to stay alert as the Chinese space station is going to crash to Earth sometime this weekend and they aren't real sure just where that will be.  And they're pretty sure a good chunk of it won't burn up in the atmosphere.
> ...



You won't see it coming, if it hits you.  Anyone know if homeowners insurance covers a man made satellite crash?  Flo?  Little lizard?  Farmers?


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 31, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I'd expect to end up like the main character from Dead Like Me: killed by a toilet seat from the falling space station.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 31, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Hombre was a master all lines adjuster for many years and his best thing was property claims.  He assures us that we are covered if the space station hits the house.  All homeowners policies cover falling objects.  There now, don't you feel better?


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 31, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Hombre was a master all lines adjuster for many years and his best thing was property claims.  He assures us that we are covered if the space station hits the house.  All homeowners policies cover falling objects.  There now, don't you feel better?



The plan is to have the satellite take out the house, make a claim and sell the satellite back to China or make an attraction out of it.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 31, 2018)

So...there is a posting for my job at the post office.  This means:

1. I am getting fired.  Most unlikely of the possibilities.  They wouldn't post first then fire.  Plus they seem to like me.
2.  We are getting extra help.  Also not very likely.  Management would have said something.
3.  One of my fellow clerks is taking another job.  Most likely, as several have been looking and one is known to have a good shot at another place.

If number three happens I am senior to move up into the career position.  This is a nice deal for me.  I can earn time toward a pension, get a nice raise and contribute to a matching thrift plan.  May take a few weeks before I know for sure.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 31, 2018)

Back from the grocery store with all the fixings I didn't already have for Easter lunch/dinner tomorrow:

Spiral cut ham with pineapple orange sauce
Potato salad
Orange fluff salad
Tossed salad
Carrot souffle
Deviled Eggs (with Sherry in mind.  )
Strawberry Shortcake for a mid afternoon dessert

Most we'll do ahead tonight.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 31, 2018)

The little one isn't feeling good today.  She went to her dad's yesterday evening, and starting last night her stomach started bothering her; she threw up a number of times, apparently.  She's been feeling bad for most of the day, although she did apparently eat a decent dinner when she went out with her mom earlier.  Now she's laying in my bed watching SpongeBob until she goes to sleep.  Hopefully it's just a little stomach bug and she'll feel better tomorrow for Easter, and for her upcoming week-long vacation.


----------



## Kat (Mar 31, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Back from the grocery store with all the fixings I didn't already have for Easter lunch/dinner tomorrow:
> 
> Spiral cut ham with pineapple orange sauce
> Potato salad
> ...




I am on my way!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 31, 2018)

Kat said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Back from the grocery store with all the fixings I didn't already have for Easter lunch/dinner tomorrow:
> ...



Okay, I'll set another place.  Two if Mr. K comes.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 31, 2018)

We wrapped up the Easter Pageant on the Hillside today.  My brother and I had to step up and take the parts played by one of the old veterans in the production.  He has whatever is going around robbing people temporarily of their voices.  One of his parts is the voice of the angel who meets the women at the empty tomb.  My brother got that part while I played the part of the High Priest arguing for Christ's death before Pontus Pilate.  There is some karmic justice in the decision of our director, but I'll allow the imaginations of my readers to fill in the blanks. 

The weather was fine, not spectacular, but fine for an outdoor performance.

This morning I was awakened by soft wines from Daisy the Mutt.  She sat at the foot of the bed gently crying to be let outside.  In the dark of the bedroom, I asked my robotic overlord "Alexa, what time I spent it?"

"It's five forty seven AM."

"What do you want, Daisy?" I asked my dog not expecting an answer.

"I want a cheesesteak and an order of fries." replied Alexa.

It's getting weirder and weirder these days.

And now I see by the clock that we have arrived at Easter Sunday!

Happy Easter everyone!

Aren't we the luckiest people?


----------



## Kat (Mar 31, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




He wouldn't miss it!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 1, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> We wrapped up the Easter Pageant on the Hillside today.  My brother and I had to step up and take the parts played by one of the old veterans in the production.  He has whatever is going around robbing people temporarily of their voices.  One of his parts is the voice of the angel who meets the women at the empty tomb.  My brother got that part while I played the part of the High Priest arguing for Christ's death before Pontus Pilate.  There is some karmic justice in the decision of our director, but I'll allow the imaginations of my readers to fill in the blanks.
> 
> The weather was fine, not spectacular, but fine for an outdoor performance.
> 
> ...



It's on my bucket list to attend one of your Easter pageants.  I hope you (and your brother) have good roles when I do.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 1, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie,
Mr. and Mrs. Peach174 for full recovery from setback,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo_

And we keep the porch light on for all our friends who haven't been here for awhile and we await their return.

And a Blessed Easter to all:


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 1, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > We wrapped up the Easter Pageant on the Hillside today.  My brother and I had to step up and take the parts played by one of the old veterans in the production.  He has whatever is going around robbing people temporarily of their voices.  One of his parts is the voice of the angel who meets the women at the empty tomb.  My brother got that part while I played the part of the High Priest arguing for Christ's death before Pontus Pilate.  There is some karmic justice in the decision of our director, but I'll allow the imaginations of my readers to fill in the blanks.
> ...



As the cast and crew gathered for our pre-show briefing and prayer, a grandmother entered to tell us this story:

Last Sunday she brought her seven year old grandson to the Easter Pageant on the Hillside.  It was the first time he had seen our production.  He sat quietly and took in all the sights and sounds of the show.  He did not say a word.

On the car ride back home, Grandma asked him what he thought of the Pageant.

"I heard that story before" he said "But I never knew it was true until today."


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## Montrovant (Apr 1, 2018)

The little one's belly is better today...while mine has been horrible.

Thankfully I don't seem to have whatever she did, but instead am just experiencing the all-too-frequent digestive troubles I normally do.  It's still not making for a happy day, though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 1, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> The little one's belly is better today...while mine has been horrible.
> 
> Thankfully I don't seem to have whatever she did, but instead am just experiencing the all-too-frequent digestive troubles I normally do.  It's still not making for a happy day, though.



Sending wellness prayers and thoughts your way Montro.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 1, 2018)

Our Easter luncheon went great followed by the annual watching of "Ben Hur."  We sent the guests home with care packages created out of the leftovers and Dana left Carly with us as she flies to Salt Lake in the morning for a follow up visit for her heart transplant. Assuming she is doing as well as she and we think she is, she'll be home on Wednesday.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 1, 2018)

Jesus Christ Superstar, the musical is on.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 1, 2018)

I just got a C on a quiz, but of the dozen or so answers I was marked wrong on, there were only 2 that I was clearly wrong about.  There were a few where I had to code an external cause that was unclear; for example, an incident in a playground was supposed to be coded as in a public park, but I didn't think a playground and park were the same thing.  Another had a farmer plowing his field coded as doing property or yard maintenance, but I thought that meant more like landscaping than plowing a field, so I coded it differently.  There were at least 1 or 2 more in that vein.  There were also a couple that I am certain I am correct about, and a couple more I am pretty sure I am correct about, so I've got my fingers crossed it will eventually be bumped up to at least a B.

My belly is feeling better tonight.  We'll see how it is tomorrow while I'm watching the little one for 3 hours at her softball camp, then driving her to a play date, then picking her up after the play date, and then perhaps going to see her at her gymnastics class.  If I'm feeling bad again tomorrow, I'll skip the gymnastics.  

Time to watch some TV before bed!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 2, 2018)

Good night darlinks.  No change in the vigil list.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 2, 2018)

Just checking in.  It's been beautiful here lately.  Of course, many of you would still find it a bit cool, but for us, a balmy breeze and temps above freezing are hallmarks of Breakup.  We don't really have Spring, or it lasts a few days when the trees leaf out and become green again (3-6 days, usually).  Many of us here are still in stasis, though.  Until the snow melts away, and in some cases, the ground thaws, many projects are still on hold.
I'm working through the last of this season's firewood.  I now have a better idea how much wood I'll have to put up for the coming winter.  It's funny that my co-workers think I smell like campfire or smoked fish.  I've noticed, too, that spring cleaning will require extensive soot removal.  Wood smoke does leave things a bit...dingy.  Even the white parts of the cats is more of an off-gray than bright white.  
I'm glad everyone here seems to be doing well.  A special belated birthday to SFC Ollie.  I sure do miss him.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 2, 2018)

Terrible Easter here.  About 0130 Easter morning I heard a ruckus downstairs and I got up to investigate.  Taco was barking his head off and I heard the front door slam.  I quickly opened it and when I did I saw the Easter Bunny hopping away down the lane.  I looked around and found no Easter eggs or other goodies.  Apparently Taco scared him away.  Darned dog.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 2, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> Terrible Easter here. About 0130 Easter morning I heard a ruckus downstairs and I got up to investigate. Taco was barking his head off and I heard the front door slam. I quickly opened it and when I did I saw the Easter Bunny hopping away down the lane. I looked around and found no Easter eggs or other goodies. Apparently Taco scared him away. Darned dog.



I an not the fartest smellar in town but, possibly Taco was displeased regarding the choices the Easter Bunny had... Maybe next year some rice and refried beans...


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 3, 2018)

Well we can't go a whole day without a post in the Coffee Shop--don't think that has ever happened in its almost eight years history.  So hope everybody is having a great day, a good week.  Hombre and I found a HUMONGOUS T-bone steak in the back of the freezer and are enjoying it now--I took the tenderloin filet and he got the very large KC Strip (NY strip for you easterners.  ) Add a salad and a baked potato and yum.

Now on to more of the knockout rounds on "The Voice" and a good evening to all.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 3, 2018)

I've been around, but things are getting busy.  It surely was quiet here.  I, too, hope all my CS friends are well, happy, and healthy.
I gave the adult goats their immunizations today, the partner trimmed feet.  It's been a beautiful, warm, sunny day, too!  Now, if the temperatures can stay above freezing for just a few days, all this pesky snow will go away and we'll have lots of fresh mud.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 4, 2018)

The links don't work for an on line poll that I never participate in because so many infect with malware.  But I thought the choices interesting as this has been a point of discussion in our family for many years.






By the way, both Hombre and I are a #4.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 4, 2018)

And I wonder if it occurred to any of you--it didn't occur to me--to celebrate some observances designated for April 4, 2018?


Bonza Bottler Day 
Hug a Newsman Day 
National Cordon Bleu Day 
National Walking Day
Tell a Lie Day 
Vitamin C Day
Walk Around Things Day 
World Rat Day


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 4, 2018)

April 4, 2018 marks the tenth anniversary of Pop's passing.  April 3, 2008 gave no clue of what was to happen the next day.  Pop died suddenly, peacefully and surrounded by his family.  He suffered little as the stroke flushed his brain with an errant blood flow.  He was denied a means of saying goodbye as we all were.

I miss him a lot.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 4, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> April 4, 2018 marks the tenth anniversary of Pop's passing.  April 3, 2008 gave no clue of what was to happen the next day.  Pop died suddenly, peacefully and surrounded by his family.  He suffered little as the stroke flushed his brain with an errant blood flow.  He was denied a means of saying goodbye as we all were.
> 
> I miss him a lot.



March 28 was the 35th anniversary of my mom's passing.  You never stop missing them.  And what a wonderful legacy that is for them.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 4, 2018)

Ha Wagga Wagga !


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 4, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > April 4, 2018 marks the tenth anniversary of Pop's passing.  April 3, 2008 gave no clue of what was to happen the next day.  Pop died suddenly, peacefully and surrounded by his family.  He suffered little as the stroke flushed his brain with an errant blood flow.  He was denied a means of saying goodbye as we all were.
> ...


I heard one concept of the afterlife.  It posited that the way you are regarded in death makes up a portion of your afterlife among the living.  It makes sense.  If you loved and forgave in life, those who received your love and forgiveness will remember you fondly and that makes a portion of heaven for them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 4, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



A sweet sentiment.  My sister insists that whenever we find a coin--a dime or penny or whatever--in an unusual place, it indicates a visitation from a departed loved one.  And then there is the lovely legend that found pennies when we are out walking are pennies the angels threw down or pennies from Heaven.


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 4, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Mom has a jar full of such pennies.

But the fondest found mementos are the Heinz pickle pins.

Google Image Result for https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/C9UAAOSwQ6pZij1u/s-l300.jpg

Back in the late summer of 1956, I was incubating in Mom's womb and playing handball in there.  I gave her more uteral distress than she deserved.  But that didn't keep her and Pop and my soon to be paternal grandparents from going to the Allegheny County Fair.

They walked the midway taking in the sights, sounds and aromas.  They sat in the grandstands and watched housewives duel in the rolling pin toss competition, a dancing bear, jugglers and Officer Tootie from Car 54, Where are You?

Mom, heavy with child, felt peckish as she saw people walk from the Heinz exhibit with paper plates laden with pickles and other savories.  So the decision was made to wait in line to cash in on some of those goodies.

And wait they did.  Half an hour dragged into an hour.  And hour into two.  And when they finally got to the table, the Heinz 57 folks had run out of their supply of pickles.  They offered up little plastic pins fashioned in the shape of a pickle with "Heinz" embossed on the inch long green pickle swag.

Since that day in '56, we have discovered pickle pins all around the house.  In the kitchen 'junk drawer' (you all have one), in jewelry boxes, in drawers in the breakfront under the silverware or behind the wine goblets, in desk drawers reserved for three month old gas company receipts.

Mom found one the day before Pop's funeral ten years ago.  She lovingly placed it in Pop's beast pocket as he laid in his casket.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 4, 2018)

Mr.Peach saw the skin Doc. this morning and is the very last visit!


You can take us off the list now, Foxfyre.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 4, 2018)

peach174 said:


> Mr.Peach saw the skin Doc. this morning and is the very last visit!
> 
> 
> You can take us off the list now, Foxfyre.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 4, 2018)

peach174 said:


> Mr.Peach saw the skin Doc. this morning and is the very last visit!
> 
> 
> You can take us off the list now, Foxfyre.



And I am soooooo pleased to do so!!!   It has been such a long haul for you two, but so happy for you now!


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 4, 2018)

Trying my hand at some other jewelry projects, here's my first two attempts.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 4, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Trying my hand at some other jewelry projects, here's my first two attempts.
> 
> View attachment 186340



I would wear either one though I prefer a heavier chain.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 4, 2018)

I dunno.  According to the "Georgia Weekly Post" in Marietta, Georgia, this is the fashion trend for guys.  What do you think?  Is this Montrovant????  Or any of our Coffee Shop guys????  (I will say there is no way in hell I would get Hombre into one of these outfits unless he was dead, and then he would surely come back and haunt me.)


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 4, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> I dunno.  According to the "Georgia Weekly Post" in Marietta, Georgia, this is the fashion trend for guys.  What do you think?  Is this Montrovant????  Or any of our Coffee Shop guys????  (I will say there is no way in hell I would get Hombre into one of these outfits unless he was dead, and then he would surely come back and haunt me.)


Not enough color........


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 4, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Trying my hand at some other jewelry projects, here's my first two attempts.
> ...


The one on the left is mostly all base metal so would still be inexpensive, the one on the right however would triple in price with a heavier chain as (other than the stone) it's all sterling silver.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 4, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



In truth I prefer a pretty stainless steel, etc. chain that won't tarnish or rust.  I have some sterling silver jewelry and it is a pain to keep shiny and pretty.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 4, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> I dunno.  According to the "Georgia Weekly Post" in Marietta, Georgia, this is the fashion trend for guys.  What do you think?  Is this Montrovant????  Or any of our Coffee Shop guys????  (I will say there is no way in hell I would get Hombre into one of these outfits unless he was dead, and then he would surely come back and haunt me.)



I have never seen a guy wearing something like that in Georgia, and I have friends I visit in Marietta.  Of course, I don't go out much.....but I think someone would have mentioned it had they seen such an outfit.  It's very unusual.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 4, 2018)

I saw this in our Entertainment While U Wait brochure that's in the doc's waiting room this morning and read this joke in it.

This one's for you Grace  

Joe always went to his local barber for a monthly haircut.
One day the barber was ill, so the barber's wife, Grace, took over.
Joe noticed over subsequent weeks that his hair was not growing.
The barber, an evangelical Christian, explained the mystery.
"When you're shaved by Grace," he said, "you're once shaved, always shaved."


----------



## Borillar (Apr 4, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> I dunno.  According to the "Georgia Weekly Post" in Marietta, Georgia, this is the fashion trend for guys.  What do you think?  Is this Montrovant????  Or any of our Coffee Shop guys????  (I will say there is no way in hell I would get Hombre into one of these outfits unless he was dead, and then he would surely come back and haunt me.)


WTH is that? Crossdressing skinheads?


----------



## Oddball (Apr 4, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> I dunno.  According to the "Georgia Weekly Post" in Marietta, Georgia, this is the fashion trend for guys.  What do you think?  Is this Montrovant????  Or any of our Coffee Shop guys????  (I will say there is no way in hell I would get Hombre into one of these outfits unless he was dead, and then he would surely come back and haunt me.)


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 4, 2018)

Living in Hawaii is a real treat when it comes to multi-culturalism... My next door neighbors are Samoan... A young man I would venture to say around 25/28, his wife and a new baby less than a year old and his mother... Really nice folks and very pleasant to be around... Last Sunday being Easter I  was up early 0630 and at my window breathing in the morning air and I seen James pushing the baby in a stroller and he was dressed to the 9's... Brightest White Starched shirt and a glow in the dark red tie and the traditional Samoan lower garment called a Lava Lava... He was keeping the baby occupied while the mother prepared for church...


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 5, 2018)

Borillar said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I dunno.  According to the "Georgia Weekly Post" in Marietta, Georgia, this is the fashion trend for guys.  What do you think?  Is this Montrovant????  Or any of our Coffee Shop guys????  (I will say there is no way in hell I would get Hombre into one of these outfits unless he was dead, and then he would surely come back and haunt me.)
> ...



No.  Just a new trend in men's fashion.  I personally think it pretty weird but fashion as definitely fashion forward these days.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 5, 2018)

peach174 said:


> I saw this in our Entertainment While U Wait brochure that's in the doc's waiting room this morning and read this joke in it.
> 
> This one's for you Grace
> 
> ...



Okay, that's a real groaner.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 5, 2018)

Tonight is the first time in a long time that the peach174 family has not been on the vigil list.  And that is a very very good thing.  

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo_

And we keep the porch light on for all our friends who haven't been here for awhile and we await their return.


----------



## Borillar (Apr 5, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I suppose it's a step up from saggy pants and sideways hats. I don't think it will catch on though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 5, 2018)

Borillar said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Borillar said:
> ...



Hmmm.  Well you'll have to admit that it is stylish and the outfits are very tailored and neat. And certainly men's fashion from the past--the Scottish, the Romans et al,--included garments we see as skirts now.  Pants are a relatively modern invention.  But yeah, I don't think it will catch on mostly because I can't see guys ever consenting to wearing shoes as uncomfortable as those look.


----------



## Borillar (Apr 5, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Yeah, that’s the deal breaker.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 5, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Tonight is the first time in a long time that the peach174 family has not been on the vigil list.  And that is a very very good thing.
> 
> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> ...



Cute new avi!


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 5, 2018)

So it is still winter here in Massachusetts.  No springtime for us yet.  We could be getting more snow by the end of the week.  Depressing!


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 5, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> So it is still winter here in Massachusetts.  No springtime for us yet.  We could be getting more snow by the end of the week.  Depressing!


Yup, nothing seems to change around here. . .


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 5, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I wonder if it's an actual trend, or just a trend in the fashion world.  Those are very different things, as there are plenty of styles seen at fashion shows that regular people never even consider wearing.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 5, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Borillar said:
> ...


Which would be most of them.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 5, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> So it is still winter here in Massachusetts.  No springtime for us yet.  We could be getting more snow by the end of the week.  Depressing!



I do understand Chris though we still desperately need the moisture the rest of you are getting:


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 5, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Borillar said:
> ...



   Goodness though!  Do these people really wonder why other people might laugh at them and make fun of them?  Really?  They look like ridiculous clowns.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 5, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > So it is still winter here in Massachusetts.  No springtime for us yet.  We could be getting more snow by the end of the week.  Depressing!
> ...



Hey rain is one thing.  Snow is something else entirely.  A nuisance!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 5, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Borillar said:
> ...



I am a huge fan of "Project Runway" on A&E (Thursday evenings at 7 Mountain Time) and even Hombre has taken an interest in it for some time now though you would never EVER think somebody like him would find that series interesting.  But the gist of it is a fashion designing competition with somebody eliminated every week until there is the last one standing.  Each show includes a runway fashion show with the designers showing off their creation that week.

And some of the stuff they feature in that fashion show I couldn't imagine ANYBODY wearing ANYWHERE but the judges just love some of those.  It truly is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 5, 2018)

My ex-boss got put on administrative leave pending an investigation  I hope she gets fired.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 5, 2018)

So, I have been having a problem with my land line phone service.  I have no voice mail service because that is what I requested.  Although the voice mail would be free on my bundle, I do not want it.  I have my answering machine where I can hear who is calling and what they want and find that to be a much better way of screening my calls and deciding who is worth picking up the phone for.    Anyways, I now suddenly have this voice mail system on my phone apparently through Google which I never signed up for.  I have no IDEA how this voice mail service is on my phone service.  I called cable this morning and they assured me that they are going to have security investigators look into this little issue for me, so I am hopeful that this voice mail thing will be removed shortly.  It's weird too because it doesn't happen every time the phone rings.  Maybe every 4 or 5 calls, this weird voice mail service will interrupt my call after the first ring.  I have no way to even access this voice mail system since I am not the one who set it up!  

Strange days.    Why anyone would want to listen to my boring voice mail messages I don't know.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 5, 2018)

drifter said:


> My ex-boss got put on administrative leave pending an investigation  I hope she gets fired.



Sounds serious.  For what?


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 5, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > My ex-boss got put on administrative leave pending an investigation  I hope she gets fired.
> ...



There have been several complaints of how she treats investigators and investigations. She's a real jerk. I hope she gets fired.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 5, 2018)

drifter said:


> My ex-boss got put on administrative leave pending an investigation  I hope she gets fired.



If she gets fired, maybe you could go back?  You did like that job.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 5, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> So, I have been having a problem with my land line phone service.  I have no voice mail service because that is what I requested.  Although the voice mail would be free on my bundle, I do not want it.  I have my answering machine where I can hear who is calling and what they want and find that to be a much better way of screening my calls and deciding who is worth picking up the phone for.    Anyways, I now suddenly have this voice mail system on my phone apparently through Google which I never signed up for.  I have no IDEA how this voice mail service is on my phone service.  I called cable this morning and they assured me that they are going to have security investigators look into this little issue for me, so I am hopeful that this voice mail thing will be removed shortly.  It's weird too because it doesn't happen every time the phone rings.  Maybe every 4 or 5 calls, this weird voice mail service will interrupt my call after the first ring.  I have no way to even access this voice mail system since I am not the one who set it up!
> 
> Strange days.    Why anyone would want to listen to my boring voice mail messages I don't know.



That is weird.  Did somebody maybe tap your lines?  Might want to have somebody thoroughly check your system?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 5, 2018)

Just saw this labeled "The Cadillac of the future."  What do you think?  Likee?  No likee?


----------



## Oddball (Apr 5, 2018)

Because you don't want to have freeway traffic emptying straight onto the surface street.


----------



## Sherry (Apr 5, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Just saw this labeled "The Cadillac of the future."  What do you think?  Likee?  No likee?



Thumbs down for me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 5, 2018)

Oddball said:


> Because you don't want to have freeway traffic emptying straight onto the surface street.



Maybe but that would happen anyway using the longer ramp.  The only reason I can see is that the direct ramp would be of too steep an incline for big trucks/low power cars maybe?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 5, 2018)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Just saw this labeled "The Cadillac of the future."  What do you think?  Likee?  No likee?
> ...



From comments I am seeing elsewhere it seems most people aren't fans.  One described it as a 'pregnant roller skate'.

I'll have to say though that the design intrigues me.


----------



## Sherry (Apr 5, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



It reminds me of some sort of robot insect.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 5, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Just saw this labeled "The Cadillac of the future."  What do you think?  Likee?  No likee?



Fails to meet the top three things a Cadillac driver needs:

1.  Room for the golf clubs.
2.  Room for the side girl.
3.  Room for groceries.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 6, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo_

And we keep the porch light on for all our friends who haven't been here for awhile and we await their return.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 6, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 186562



For many years we used a plumber who advertised three prices:

$60/hour.
$70/hour if you watch.
$80/hour if you insist on helping.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 6, 2018)

And here's all the stuff we should be celebrating on April 6:

Army Day
California Poppy Day
Drowsy Driver Awareness Day
Hospital Admitting Clerks Day
Hostess Twinkie Day
International Day of Sport for Development and Peace
National Caramel Popcorn Day
National Kids Yoga Day
National Student Athlete Day
National Tartan Day
National Walk to Work Day
New Beers Eve
Sorry Charlie Day
Teflon Day

A shirttail cousin who lives in L.A. suggested we could combine numbers 2, 3, and 4.   And I think we could combine numbers 7, 9, and 10.

SFC Ollie informed me that Army Day is the day the USA got into WWI, something I didn't know.

And Teflon Day is remembered as an 'oops' at Dupont when an engineer trying to develop a new refrigerant wound up with that slippery stuff that has had a lot of uses, refrigeration not being one of them.

I admit to having a weakness for Twinkies and caramal corn.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 6, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> The links don't work for an on line poll that I never participate in because so many infect with malware.  But I thought the choices interesting as this has been a point of discussion in our family for many years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm #5, nice and crispy but not yet charcoal.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 6, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> I dunno.  According to the "Georgia Weekly Post" in Marietta, Georgia, this is the fashion trend for guys.  What do you think?  Is this Montrovant????  Or any of our Coffee Shop guys????  (I will say there is no way in hell I would get Hombre into one of these outfits unless he was dead, and then he would surely come back and haunt me.)


I could never figure out why anyone in their right mind would want to wear high heels.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 6, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Proving that Foxy is a classy gal who knows value.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 6, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Blush.  I probably do know value on a lot of this stuff because I've had to price so much of it out, but I don't necessarily go for the most expensive things as my preference even if I had the money.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 6, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I dunno.  According to the "Georgia Weekly Post" in Marietta, Georgia, this is the fashion trend for guys.  What do you think?  Is this Montrovant????  Or any of our Coffee Shop guys????  (I will say there is no way in hell I would get Hombre into one of these outfits unless he was dead, and then he would surely come back and haunt me.)
> ...



Yet a lot of the gals in my generation including me wore them for a lot of years to church, to work, to special occasions.  I am sooooo happy to live in a part of the country that just doesn't as a general rule.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 6, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > The links don't work for an on line poll that I never participate in because so many infect with malware.  But I thought the choices interesting as this has been a point of discussion in our family for many years.
> ...



You would love Hombre's bacon cooking then.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 7, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo_

And we keep the porch light on for all our friends who haven't been here for awhile and we await their return.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 7, 2018)

Tis the season in Hawaii... I never would have dreamed I would enjoy and find Hula Dancing as interesting as I do... I suppose maybe seeing how my first wife (who I live with now) danced during her formative and teen years along with her sisters... Of coarse all the nieces and even my daughter had Hula lessons when they were young... If anyone is interested there are plenty of videos on YouTube...
Its a dirty job having to live here... but I am just the guy to do it...    

*Merrie Monarch Festival*



The Merrie Monarch Festival is a week-long cultural festival that takes place annually in Hilo, Hawaii during the week after Easter. It honors King David Kalākaua, who was called the "Merrie Monarch" for his patronage of the arts and is credited with restoring many Hawaiian cultural traditions during his reign, including the hula. Many hālau hula, including some from the U.S. mainland and some international performers, attend the festival each year to participate in exhibitions and competitions.


Merrie Monarch Festival - Wikipedia


----------



## Oddball (Apr 7, 2018)

Saturday cartoon time!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 7, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Tis the season in Hawaii... I never would have dreamed I would enjoy and find Hula Dancing as interesting as I do... I suppose maybe seeing how my first wife (who I live with now) danced during her formative and teen years along with her sisters... Of coarse all the nieces and even my daughter had Hula lessons when they were young... If anyone is interested there are plenty of videos on YouTube...
> Its a dirty job having to live here... but I am just the guy to do it...
> 
> *Merrie Monarch Festival*
> ...



How interesting!  When I first glanced at your post, I immediately thought you were talking about the monarch butterflies that over winter in the Monterey Bay area in California.

I love regional histories though.  Have you read Michenor's _Hawaii?   _One of my favorites of his books. The bulk of it is the story of missionaries who attempted to convert and 'civilize' the native Hawaiians which of course was a bit before King Kalakaua's reign but was in the same century.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 7, 2018)

I really don't like the grading in this coding class!  I just submitted my latest quiz, and the immediate grade was a C, 15.9/20.  However, there are 2.1 points ungraded because they are write in answers rather than multiple choice or codes, and I'm almost certain I got those correct, so that puts me up to 18/20.  Then there is another question in which the code the program asked for is an invalid one; the code requires a 7th character, and I entered what appears to be the correct one, but the program only wanted the first 5 characters.  That should give me another 0.6 points, so 18.6/20.  Then on yet another question, I feel pretty good that the code I gave was better than the one the quiz was looking for.  If I'm right there, that would put me up to 19.6/20.

In other words, after submitting what should be an A quiz, the first thing I saw was a C.  I wish the site were set up so that it only showed scores for those questions that the program can actually grade, rather than marking the write-in answers as incorrect and making me anxious.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 7, 2018)

I vote veggie...

Is a tomato a fruit or vegetable? Settling the debate, once and for all


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 7, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> I really don't like the grading in this coding class!  I just submitted my latest quiz, and the immediate grade was a C, 15.9/20.  However, there are 2.1 points ungraded because they are write in answers rather than multiple choice or codes, and I'm almost certain I got those correct, so that puts me up to 18/20.  Then there is another question in which the code the program asked for is an invalid one; the code requires a 7th character, and I entered what appears to be the correct one, but the program only wanted the first 5 characters.  That should give me another 0.6 points, so 18.6/20.  Then on yet another question, I feel pretty good that the code I gave was better than the one the quiz was looking for.  If I'm right there, that would put me up to 19.6/20.
> 
> In other words, after submitting what should be an A quiz, the first thing I saw was a C.  I wish the site were set up so that it only showed scores for those questions that the program can actually grade, rather than marking the write-in answers as incorrect and making me anxious.



01001000 01101111 01110000 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100110 01101001 01101110 01100001 01101100 00100000 01100111 01110010 01100001 01100100 01100101 01110011 00100000 01100001 01110010 01100101 00100000 01101111 01110101 01110100 00100000 01110011 01101111 01101111 01101110


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 7, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> I really don't like the grading in this coding class!  I just submitted my latest quiz, and the immediate grade was a C, 15.9/20.  However, there are 2.1 points ungraded because they are write in answers rather than multiple choice or codes, and I'm almost certain I got those correct, so that puts me up to 18/20.  Then there is another question in which the code the program asked for is an invalid one; the code requires a 7th character, and I entered what appears to be the correct one, but the program only wanted the first 5 characters.  That should give me another 0.6 points, so 18.6/20.  Then on yet another question, I feel pretty good that the code I gave was better than the one the quiz was looking for.  If I'm right there, that would put me up to 19.6/20.
> 
> In other words, after submitting what should be an A quiz, the first thing I saw was a C.  I wish the site were set up so that it only showed scores for those questions that the program can actually grade, rather than marking the write-in answers as incorrect and making me anxious.



Why do they do that?  That would annoy the heck out of me too.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 7, 2018)

Google English to binary code....its a thing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 7, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> I vote veggie...
> 
> Is a tomato a fruit or vegetable? Settling the debate, once and for all



In biology class it is a fruit.  In culinary class it is a vegetable.

You've heard the old saying:  Knowledge is knowing that the tomato is a fruit.  Wisdom is knowing not to put it in a fruit salad.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 7, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > I vote veggie...
> ...



I like the Merriam-Webster article linked within that article: Fruit vs. Vegetable

Bananas are a berry, strawberries are not!


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 7, 2018)

Tomatoes are good on the grill, so far bananas and strawberries not so much.  Maybe more tin foil?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 7, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Tomatoes are good on the grill, so far bananas and strawberries not so much.  Maybe more tin foil?



There are a lot of good grilled banana recipes out there.  But yeah, I wouldn't know why anybody would WANT to grill strawberries.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 8, 2018)

Good night darlinks.  No change in the vigil list.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 8, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > I vote veggie...
> ...


Making it a fruitable........


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 8, 2018)

Took a (relatively) short road trip yesterday, up to Abiquiu reservoir, Rte 96 over the mountains to Cuba then back down to ABQ.  Pretty scenery and no we didn't stop at Georgia O'Keeffe's home and museum, that'll be another trip........


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 8, 2018)

Was lazy making dinner these afternoon, took a recipe for spinach and feta stuffed chicken, cooked the chicken, removed it from the pan, added more bacon grease , added two cloves of crushed garlic, fresh baby spinach and feta then served it over the cooked chicken.  The wife loves spinach and feta but I'm not a big fan of either but it was surprisingly good.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 8, 2018)

We have a new puppy.  I didn't want it, but I didn't want the last one, either.  Or the one before that, really; I had been expecting a different dog for that one.

The little one says she is going to start taking care of the animals, and I think my employer is behind that in large part.  However, I'm still the one who is here during the daytime school/work hours, and I don't know how well the little one will do with it.  That's especially true with a puppy.

We do at least have a new gated enclosure.  That should limit the area for the puppy to mess up when he isn't being directly watched.  I really don't want to spend the next few months cleaning up dog piss and crap every day, like I had to do with the first dog.

It's a cute little boxer puppy.  I hope it ends up more like our current dog, who was pretty good about going outside as a puppy.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 8, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Was lazy making dinner these afternoon, took a recipe for spinach and feta stuffed chicken, cooked the chicken, removed it from the pan, added more bacon grease , added two cloves of crushed garlic, fresh baby spinach and feta then served it over the cooked chicken.  The wife loves spinach and feta but I'm not a big fan of either but it was surprisingly good.



Our TV went out this weekend and when one Samsung certified repair service advised they would come take a look at it, but since it was 4 years old, the odds were good they wouldn't be able to and it would be a $50/service fee to check it out.  So we checked at Baillos where we bought it and they advised that there was about 1 in 10 chance it was something repairable that would be worthwhile fixing but usually if it was repairable, it would cost more than it was worth.  The TV is 4 years old!!!

But. . .we decided to replace it.  Baillos made us a really good deal on one slightly larger than we have and we bought another 2 year service contract--renewable for two more years when this one runs out.  And so we've been told if one of these new large flat screens lives to be 4 or 5 years old it will likely work for 10 years or more.  Will be installed Tuesday, the earliest they had an open date.  (The service contracts have more than paid for themselves.)

So it has been an adventure not having TV.  We're doing all sorts of stuff we usually wouldn't do.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 8, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Was lazy making dinner these afternoon, took a recipe for spinach and feta stuffed chicken, cooked the chicken, removed it from the pan, added more bacon grease , added two cloves of crushed garlic, fresh baby spinach and feta then served it over the cooked chicken.  The wife loves spinach and feta but I'm not a big fan of either but it was surprisingly good.
> ...


What's TV?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 8, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I have you to thank for the secret of cooking my bacon just right, crispy, but not burnt.  You were the one who suggested cooking the bacon slowly.  It has been a winner for me!  Thanks!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 8, 2018)

Oddball said:


> Saturday cartoon time!!


Gotta love those old-timey cartoons.  I usually share these at work and that leads to a group sharing of old favorites.  Amazing what can be found on line.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 8, 2018)

I visited an elderly friend of mine this afternoon.  She and her husband are both doing poorly and had to recently change their health care providers.  She's getting frustrated because the docs seem unable to determine why she's always exhausted and what's causing her pain.  She asked me if I would mind if she willed her goats to me.  While absorbing another 12-14 goats would be difficult for me right now, I told her it would be fine.  She said she'd feel better knowing the animals would be cared for the way she would care for them.
On a more positive note...I wanted to establish a small flock of laying hens this summer, just 3-5 birds would be more than enough for my partner and me.  But the already built coops are expensive.  So I decided I could probably manage to build something acceptable.  I'd like to have heritage breed chickens (my choice are Chanticleers).  Raising day-old chicks is time and energy intensive and I figured that if I found some local pullets or hens, I could "cut my teeth" with established animals.  Well, yesterday I found a super deal on Craigslist.  A woman is selling her flock of 5 laying hens, coop, equipment, food and all, for an excellent price.  I went by and it all looked really nice.  She's selling the chickens because she's selling her house and won't have any way to care for them until she gets established somewhere else.  Now I have to arrange the logistics of moving everything to my place.  Looks like karma has spoken...


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 8, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Now I have to arrange the logistics of moving everything to my place. Looks like karma has spoken...



Good things happen to good folks...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 8, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Now I have to arrange the logistics of moving everything to my place. Looks like karma has spoken...
> ...


I am _Sooooo_ looking forward to enjoying fresh-picked hen fruit and free range chicken pot pie!  Anyone who has not enjoyed fresh, home-raised, free-range chicken and eggs has not known nirvana.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 8, 2018)

Used to get the best eggs from our chickens who were getting plenty of bugs, clover, alfalfa, mashed corn and plenty of oyster shells (Calcium)... Give me that deep orange yolk color any day of the week...


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 9, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



We usually do the bacon in the microwave these days, but sometimes pan frying does give it a little extra something and I don't want burnt spots and raw spots, so turning down the heat and taking it slower prevents both.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 9, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo_

And we keep the porch light on for all our friends who haven't been here for awhile and we await their return.

_following gallantwarrior's farm adventures and Montrovant's new puppy adventure reminded me that April 10 is National Farm Animal's Day.  (A boxer qualifies as a farm animal.  )  So for all who have lived on farm, who live on a farm, who want to live on a farm, who have ever wanted to live on a farm, or think it might be interesting:_


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 9, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Used to get the best eggs from our chickens who were getting plenty of bugs, clover, alfalfa, mashed corn and plenty of oyster shells (Calcium)... Give me that deep orange yolk color any day of the week...



It does make a difference.   Just like there is nothing quite as good as a fresh caught fish, cleaned immediately, and into the pan without even icing it down, much less freezing it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 9, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> I visited an elderly friend of mine this afternoon.  She and her husband are both doing poorly and had to recently change their health care providers.  She's getting frustrated because the docs seem unable to determine why she's always exhausted and what's causing her pain.  She asked me if I would mind if she willed her goats to me.  While absorbing another 12-14 goats would be difficult for me right now, I told her it would be fine.  She said she'd feel better knowing the animals would be cared for the way she would care for them.
> On a more positive note...I wanted to establish a small flock of laying hens this summer, just 3-5 birds would be more than enough for my partner and me.  But the already built coops are expensive.  So I decided I could probably manage to build something acceptable.  I'd like to have heritage breed chickens (my choice are Chanticleers).  Raising day-old chicks is time and energy intensive and I figured that if I found some local pullets or hens, I could "cut my teeth" with established animals.  Well, yesterday I found a super deal on Craigslist.  A woman is selling her flock of 5 laying hens, coop, equipment, food and all, for an excellent price.  I went by and it all looked really nice.  She's selling the chickens because she's selling her house and won't have any way to care for them until she gets established somewhere else.  Now I have to arrange the logistics of moving everything to my place.  Looks like karma has spoken...


The wife just applied for a job in Anchorage..........  Not really all that sure I want to do that........


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 9, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I visited an elderly friend of mine this afternoon.  She and her husband are both doing poorly and had to recently change their health care providers.  She's getting frustrated because the docs seem unable to determine why she's always exhausted and what's causing her pain.  She asked me if I would mind if she willed her goats to me.  While absorbing another 12-14 goats would be difficult for me right now, I told her it would be fine.  She said she'd feel better knowing the animals would be cared for the way she would care for them.
> ...



I kind of like having you for a neighbor.  But I'm sure gallantwarrior would make a great neighbor too.  But some of the better jobs are available in places you never thought you wanted to live.

When our son was evicted from his job in a corporate takeover, he applied to all the usual places with results all zilch.  And then a head hunter located an engineering post in a tiny one horse Texas town with few amenities and where the most excitement they ever have is the occasional tornado, destructive hail storm, wild fire, or explosion at the plant where he would work.  But I presume because nobody wanted to live there, they offered him a salary and benefits he couldn't refuse, bought his house on the Gulf coast, and paid all the moving and relocation expenses for himself and his family.

We (and they) were of course a bit apprehensive, but that was 18 years ago, they love it there, and expect to retire and live out the rest of their lives there.  You never know.

Then again somebody who is enjoying high desert and lots of sunshine would find Alaska very different.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 9, 2018)

Oh, now I remember how much I hated the whining of a puppy.  I'm really hating having this puppy here.  Both our cat and dog are uncomfortable around, maybe even afraid of, this little puppy, so he's not getting companionship from them.  I don't want to spend my days sitting with the puppy, but I also don't want him in my room, because he might chew through some of the many different wires I have in here.  When I put him in his enclosure, though, it's constant whining and howling.

He's also shit on the carpet twice today.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 9, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


We were fairly positive we wouldn't like the desert and our first impression reinforced that however over time the desert grew on us and my wife fell in love with the wide open spaces, something I was really kind of surprised by given she was born and raised in northern Virginia.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 9, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I visited an elderly friend of mine this afternoon.  She and her husband are both doing poorly and had to recently change their health care providers.  She's getting frustrated because the docs seem unable to determine why she's always exhausted and what's causing her pain.  She asked me if I would mind if she willed her goats to me.  While absorbing another 12-14 goats would be difficult for me right now, I told her it would be fine.  She said she'd feel better knowing the animals would be cared for the way she would care for them.
> ...



What kind of job?


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 9, 2018)

drifter said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Not sure but it's in the medical support field.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 9, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I'm looking out of state too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 9, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Our daughter grew up on the Kansas prairie but doesn't really want to go back to that.  She lived in northern Virginia for a number of years but that area never felt like home to her either.  Oddly enough she fell in love with the California coast and prefers that to any place else.

We didn't expect to like the high desert so well either, but it does kind of get in your blood after awhile.

But again it is good that 'home' isn't the same place for all of us or it would really get crowded.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 9, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Oh, now I remember how much I hated the whining of a puppy.  I'm really hating having this puppy here.  Both our cat and dog are uncomfortable around, maybe even afraid of, this little puppy, so he's not getting companionship from them.  I don't want to spend my days sitting with the puppy, but I also don't want him in my room, because he might chew through some of the many different wires I have in here.  When I put him in his enclosure, though, it's constant whining and howling.
> 
> He's also shit on the carpet twice today.



Being a boxer, he does need to be socialized with people and with other dogs and the cat though or he will be unacceptably aggressive.  Give them time and they will accept him.  I can appreciate the puppy travail though.  When our son's family was in transition, we inherited their golden retriever puppy and pomeranian puppy for most of two months while we were also dealing with our own young puppy.  So I was in the position of having to mannerize (is that a word?) and housebreak three of them simultaneously.  And it is a challenge.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 9, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> _And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_
> 
> ...


Goats and chickens...looks like Nirvana to me!  Thank you for your thoughts and best hopes, Foxy.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 9, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Used to get the best eggs from our chickens who were getting plenty of bugs, clover, alfalfa, mashed corn and plenty of oyster shells (Calcium)... Give me that deep orange yolk color any day of the week...
> ...


That's a fact!  My dad never liked fish...until he visited me here.  He caught a beautiful salmon that we immediately "processed" and grilled.  Dad asked for seconds!  Fresh fish, and fresh eggs, are _nothing_ like store-bought!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 9, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I visited an elderly friend of mine this afternoon.  She and her husband are both doing poorly and had to recently change their health care providers.  She's getting frustrated because the docs seem unable to determine why she's always exhausted and what's causing her pain.  She asked me if I would mind if she willed her goats to me.  While absorbing another 12-14 goats would be difficult for me right now, I told her it would be fine.  She said she'd feel better knowing the animals would be cared for the way she would care for them.
> ...


You either love or hate (leave it).  Personally, I prefer being in the toolies.  Anchorage is often referred to as "Seattle North" by those in the know.  Just be aware, it's a small town, regardless of its standing by Alaskan standards.  Of course, you'd have a king's welcome from me.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 9, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Oh, now I remember how much I hated the whining of a puppy.  I'm really hating having this puppy here.  Both our cat and dog are uncomfortable around, maybe even afraid of, this little puppy, so he's not getting companionship from them.  I don't want to spend my days sitting with the puppy, but I also don't want him in my room, because he might chew through some of the many different wires I have in here.  When I put him in his enclosure, though, it's constant whining and howling.
> 
> He's also shit on the carpet twice today.


Note: unless said puppy has an outside job (like my most recent puppy), adopt an adult, or sub-adult dog.  Puppies are cute but they are also a lot of work.  Cute just doesn't make up for cleaning shit and listening to the whining in my book.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 9, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


If I were forced to move from Alaska, NM would be one of my top choices.  I loved the Lake Roberts, Continental Divide area.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 9, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, now I remember how much I hated the whining of a puppy.  I'm really hating having this puppy here.  Both our cat and dog are uncomfortable around, maybe even afraid of, this little puppy, so he's not getting companionship from them.  I don't want to spend my days sitting with the puppy, but I also don't want him in my room, because he might chew through some of the many different wires I have in here.  When I put him in his enclosure, though, it's constant whining and howling.
> ...


I believe "socialize" is the current word.  Housebreak works, too.  My Pyrenees don't need housebreaking, but they have to be kenneled or otherwise physically separated from their charges for the first few years.  Being puppies, they like to chew and the best available chewies are goats.  As soon as I can, I'll be putting this puppy in with some large wethers who will not tolerate being puppy-ized.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 9, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



By socializing I mean being comfortable and friendly and not over protective/possessive around other critters and an isolated dog is very often not welcoming of other critters.  You don't want your dog to threaten every critter he meets when you live in the city.   Country dogs are a bit different because they are more work animals and/or guard dogs.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 9, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Agreed!  Lots of people don't understand how obnoxious a dog can be if not properly socialized.  I hate dogs that jump up and lick.  I'll pet and pamper animals that remain calm without being "enthusiastic".  I got a gem with this current rescue, a rat terrier-chihuahua mix.  She's so calm and quiet, a perfect fit for me as a house companion.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 9, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, now I remember how much I hated the whining of a puppy.  I'm really hating having this puppy here.  Both our cat and dog are uncomfortable around, maybe even afraid of, this little puppy, so he's not getting companionship from them.  I don't want to spend my days sitting with the puppy, but I also don't want him in my room, because he might chew through some of the many different wires I have in here.  When I put him in his enclosure, though, it's constant whining and howling.
> ...



If it had been my choice, this puppy never would have been here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 9, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I believe that.  And I bet when the time comes for you to go on to the next phase of your life, you'll probably be so attached to him you'll ask if he can go with you.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 9, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Nope.  My employer has mentioned numerous times she'd like me to take the Chihuahua with me, and I want nothing to do with that.    Taking care of an animal, especially if I'm going to have a normal out-of-the-house job, is nothing I want to deal with.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 9, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Well you know you a lot better than I know you.  But now is now. And then is then.We'll see.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 9, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Lately I've even been looking forward to not having to deal with the cat.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 9, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo_

And we keep the porch light on for all our friends who haven't been here for awhile and we await their return.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Apr 10, 2018)

Oooh, Fox left the key under the mat! Don't mind if I do!

My grandmother had blood drawn yesterday and we are both hoping for good test results. On a more somber note, my anxiety and depression have become almost debilitating and my first SSI hearing is in May. Getting it goes against my very principles, but employment seems to be out of the question.

Any support I get whether it be on this forum or elsewhere, is appreciated.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 10, 2018)

TemplarKormac said:


> Oooh, Fox left the key under the mat! Don't mind if I do!
> 
> My grandmother had blood drawn yesterday and we are both hoping for good test results. On a more somber note, my anxiety and depression have become almost debilitating and my first SSI hearing is in May. Getting it goes against my very principles, but employment seems to be out of the question.
> 
> Any support I get whether it be on this forum or elsewhere, is appreciated.


Good luck with your appointment.  I surely hope things go well for your grandmother.  She is very fortunate to have you to take care of her.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 10, 2018)

I am now the proud caretaker of five hens.  I installed their coop in a convenient location (until better digs can be thawed out).  I left water and food in the coop for the night and tomorrow morning they will begin their life as "free-range" chickens.  Their previous caretaker assured me they will seek their coop in the evening.  I hope so, I am not up to chasing chickens.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 10, 2018)

TemplarKormac said:


> Oooh, Fox left the key under the mat! Don't mind if I do!
> 
> My grandmother had blood drawn yesterday and we are both hoping for good test results. On a more somber note, my anxiety and depression have become almost debilitating and my first SSI hearing is in May. Getting it goes against my very principles, but employment seems to be out of the question.
> 
> Any support I get whether it be on this forum or elsewhere, is appreciated.



Hey TK. Good to see you.  And yes prayers and good vibes sent your way and to your grandmother.  I hope you are getting good medical care?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 10, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> I am now the proud caretaker of five hens.  I installed their coop in a convenient location (until better digs can be thawed out).  I left water and food in the coop for the night and tomorrow morning they will begin their life as "free-range" chickens.  Their previous caretaker assured me they will seek their coop in the evening.  I hope so, I am not up to chasing chickens.



And your dogs know they aren't edible lunchs?


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 10, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I am now the proud caretaker of five hens.  I installed their coop in a convenient location (until better digs can be thawed out).  I left water and food in the coop for the night and tomorrow morning they will begin their life as "free-range" chickens.  Their previous caretaker assured me they will seek their coop in the evening.  I hope so, I am not up to chasing chickens.
> ...


How bout the local wildlife....


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 10, 2018)

Manonthestreet said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



That too.  Free range chicken mortality around here can be pretty high with all the foxes, coyotes, and large birds of prey, and Alaska probably has more of those kinds of critters than New Mexico does.  But there are still free range chickens.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Apr 10, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Oooh, Fox left the key under the mat! Don't mind if I do!
> ...


Well, that's the thing, I can't afford good medical care. When I do get any medical care it puts me in hundreds of dollars in debt that I can't pay back. Very undesirable situation.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 10, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I am now the proud caretaker of five hens.  I installed their coop in a convenient location (until better digs can be thawed out).  I left water and food in the coop for the night and tomorrow morning they will begin their life as "free-range" chickens.  Their previous caretaker assured me they will seek their coop in the evening.  I hope so, I am not up to chasing chickens.
> ...


So far, my little house dog ignores them.  The guardian dogs are down in the pen with the goats and the chickens haven't made it that far yet.  Two of my cats have made the chickens' acquaintance.  One acted like she didn't even see them, the other has been watching the birds but hasn't decided what he's to think of them.  He went into the coop and one of the birds dropped off its perch onto the cat.  Cat came out of the coop like he was scalded.  Right now, the chickens are scratching for their feed around the hay rick, in the loose hay.  I even got my first egg this morning!


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 10, 2018)

TemplarKormac said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



I've been lucky enough to avoid the need for medical care (although I probably should have seen a doctor years ago, I haven't had to deal with anything truly debilitating), but part of the reason for that is I don't feel I can afford the cost.  Not having insurance can be a real pain, pun intended.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 10, 2018)

Good night darlinks.  No change in the vigil list.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 11, 2018)

Time for spring cleaning!  Getting my truck detailed tomorrow morning.  Washed, waxed, complete interior cleaned.  You gotta do that now and then.  Keeps Mrs. BBD happy.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 11, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> Time for spring cleaning!  Getting my truck detailed tomorrow morning.  Washed, waxed, complete interior cleaned.  You gotta do that now and then.  Keeps Mrs. BBD happy.



Morning BBD.  And you coming around now and then makes us happy.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 11, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> Time for spring cleaning!  Getting my truck detailed tomorrow morning.  Washed, waxed, complete interior cleaned.  You gotta do that now and then.  Keeps Mrs. BBD happy.


Spring cleaning, indeed!  After a winter heating with wood, I have discovered that there will be a lot more to spring cleaning than I ever thought.  I'm just going to start at the top and work down to the floors.  I'd like to try to get the inside done before all the snow and ice has melted because that means I'll have to get to work outside.  My partner is a pig who refuses to pick up after himself, so he's very much in the habit of just tossing trash and debris off in a convenient snow drift.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 11, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Time for spring cleaning!  Getting my truck detailed tomorrow morning.  Washed, waxed, complete interior cleaned.  You gotta do that now and then.  Keeps Mrs. BBD happy.
> ...


Good morning, Foxy!  How are things in your neck o' the woods?


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 11, 2018)

It snowed Monday.  Fit snoed yesterday.  And today the weather guessers say it will be in the low 70s tomorrow.  One clump of daffodils has blossomed and I spied a few shoots of leaves from the tulips on the North Lawn this morning, so there I see hope the sweat shirts will get moved to the bottom dresser drawers and the t shirts will take their place.

Meanwhile my beloved Pittsburgh Pirates are playing lights out baseball gaining an 8-2 record in their first ten games.  The national press ain't showing them any love as the Buccos are predicted to fold like a Chinese card table by Father's Day.

I'm planning a visit to the Happiest Place on Earth, otherwise known as New York City for the beginning of May.  My shoes are too clean and my sinuses are bereft of the aroma of knishes frying by the seaside, so to remedy that sad situation, I'll pack up and drive the eight hours east on I-80 to the Empire State.

Daisy the Mutt will stay with my brother and sister-in-law and their dog Teddy while I get my Gotham fix.  It will be interesting if she reacts to the treat dispensing dog camera I got my brother for Christmas.  They can call Teddy by way of the camera on their cell phones, talk to him and remotely dispense a treat with the push of a button.  Teddy knows the gizmo well and licks the oriface from which the treats are dispensed, sometimes even catching them in mid air.  Daisy has never seen such a thing.  Her treats are received after doing a trick like rolling over or 'sitting up pretty' or thrusting her front paws into the air after being warned to "Stick 'em up!" and then playing dead upon hearing the command "BANG!"  

So she's in for an adventure with a new and different adventure robotic overlord.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 11, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> It snowed Monday.  Fit snoed yesterday.  And today the weather guessers say it will be in the low 70s tomorrow.  One clump of daffodils has blossomed and I spied a few shoots of leaves from the tulips on the North Lawn this morning, so there I see hope the sweat shirts will get moved to the bottom dresser drawers and the t shirts will take their place.
> 
> Meanwhile my beloved Pittsburgh Pirates are playing lights out baseball gaining an 8-2 record in their first ten games.  The national press ain't showing them any love as the Buccos are predicted to fold like a Chinese card table by Father's Day.
> 
> ...


Perhaps old dog Daisy will learn a new trick?  Treats have a way of encouraging ongoing educational experiences among the canine tribe.
Enjoy NYC.  I love the night life but don't know whether my thoroughly bucolic rural self could deal with the close buildings and crowds any more.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 11, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Life is good though I am too in the midst of spring cleaning of a sort.  After the last of our part time doggie's go home--Sally the Shi tzu is living with us this week while Aunt Betty is of to Austin--we'll probably have the carpets professionally cleaned and I may hire a cleaning service to do some heavy work though I really REALLY hate to spend the money after three big unexpected expenses this past 30 days.  But things could be worse.  We are having glorious early summer weather for awhile now--doors and windows are open and enjoying that a lot.  We don't dare do any serious planting though until late this month or early May as we won't be out of hard freeze danger until then.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 11, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Up here, it's warm enough during the day, but I've been lighting a fire just before bedtime.  Planting anything will have to wait until the ice is out underground.  Mother's Day is usually a good planning point, but I don't have a greenhouse up Here (yet), not to mention I have no prepared garden.  The barn is priority #1 this year, so the garden has to wait until next year.  Right now, I'm enjoying my chickens and the new goat kids.  I put the hens' feed in the waste hay around the hay bales and the chickens seem most satisfied with scratching there.  (It's all ice underneath yet.)


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 11, 2018)

This is the new puppy.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 11, 2018)

With an ink blot like that, he should be a good psychologist when he grows up


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 11, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Mr. and Mrs. Gracie in difficult transition and wellness for Gracie,
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo_

And we keep the porch light on for all our friends who haven't been here for awhile and we await their return.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 12, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> I'm planning a visit to the Happiest Place on Earth, otherwise known as New York City for the beginning of May. My shoes are too clean and my sinuses are bereft of the aroma of knishes frying by the seaside, so to remedy that sad situation, I'll pack up and drive the eight hours east on I-80 to the Empire State.



  Pop in "Golden Earring's" Radar Love and hit the road Nosmo King and have a wonderful (decadent) time... Hell you might even buy yourself one of them "energy drinks"...    Be safe and   ...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 12, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> This is the new puppy.


Is that even old enough to be weaned and away from its mother?  Looks pretty young, but the my sister is the boxer fan.  Still, you've a long way to go with that one to make it sociable.  Good luck!


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 12, 2018)

Just made another keeper, pork chops with apples and onions served with fresh mashed garlic potatoes.


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## Montrovant (Apr 12, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > This is the new puppy.
> ...



Apparently we got it younger than is usual.  I had nothing to do with getting the puppy, so I can't say for sure, but my employer said that usually they aren't taken away from the mother until more like 8 weeks.  I don't know why this one was let go younger than that.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 12, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I'd say much younger.  I guess that little guy is more along 3-4 weeks old, judging by the picture.  How's he eating?  Does he/she eat solid food or are you bottle feeding him/her?


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 12, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



He's 5 weeks from what I've been told.  He is eating wet canned food without any issue.  He's even eaten the chihuahua's hard food without problem when he sneaked over to it.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 12, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


He should be OK, then, as long as he can handle solid food.  5 weeks is still too young, really, to take him away from his mother.  Mothers provide more than milk, they socialize their young and train them.  Now you will have to fulfill that role.  Fortunately, dogs usually do well when raised and nurtured by humans.  How's house breaking working out?


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 12, 2018)

Oh, I am sure he'll break part of the house sooner or later.


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 12, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Mazel tov, Montrovant!

You know what you're in for in the next three or four months?  Scratches up and down your wrists and forearms as those tiny milk teeth do a number on them, lots of jumping out of your seat to clean up accidents and rub puppy noses in it before tying him out, a series of vet visits as inoculations and neutering takes place, and vacuuming up the bits of toy stuffing as it accumulates like snow on the floor.

Oh!  How I envy you!  Spoil him rotten and teach him some tricks!  They love it!


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 12, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



This is the third puppy I'm having to take part in raising, although at least this time I am mostly doing it when no one else is home.  The first two I did mostly on my own, and it sucked.  Particularly the first one, who took a good 6 months to stop using the house as his toilet.

I don't have to worry about vet visits, this isn't my dog.  I just work/live here.  

The puppy just ended up in my room a little bit ago as I was watching TV.  He's been sleeping in my employer's bedroom; I thought on her bed, but I don't know how he would have gotten down from there, as it's 2-3 feet from the top of the mattress to the floor.  Since everyone else is asleep, I took him outside to poop, cleaned up the pee he left on the living room carpet, and now I'm wondering if he'll actually go to sleep if I try to put him in the dog cage tonight.  I do NOT want to be responsible for yet another puppy during the nights.


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 12, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


If you have an old wind up type of clock that ticks, put him in his crate with that ticking clock nearby.  I think, to the puppy, it sounds like a heartbeat and it's calming.

Have fun!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 12, 2018)

I have raised a few pups in my time and have always had an olde timey alarm clock to sooth the critter at night... I was always told it reminds them of the heart beat of the bitch... It does not have to keep good time or alarm doesn't have to work, it just needs to tick, tick, tick and on and on...


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 12, 2018)

*GMTA Nosmo*


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 12, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



My employer just mentioned this very thing yesterday.  I don't have a wind up clock, but I do have a battery operated analog clock that ticks.  I'll put it next to the cage when I put him in to see if it helps.  The problem is that he's so young, he needs to go outside pretty frequently.  I think I'll stay up until 2 or so, then it will only be 4 hours until I get up with the little one for school.  He might sleep that long without needing to pee or poop.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 13, 2018)

Good morning all.  Cold overnight here--high winds yesterday and probably again today.

Re the pup:

If you take a pup at the normal age, once they are in their crate, assuming you do not leave them in there more than just during your sleep time, they usually will make it overnight without needing to pee--and they try hard not to foul their bed.  But one so young. . .I don't know.  It is important to take them out to pee just before you put them in the crate for overnight--and don't crate them until you're ready to sleep--and it is important to get up fairly early to take them out in the morning, but they can usually go 7 to 8 hours with no problem even when very young.  But at 4 or 5 weeks, that may be asking way too much of a puppy.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 13, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> I have raised a few pups in my time and have always had an olde timey alarm clock to sooth the critter at night... I was always told it reminds them of the heart beat of the bitch... It does not have to keep good time or alarm doesn't have to work, it just needs to tick, tick, tick and on and on...



Don't forget to set the alarm for potty breaks.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 13, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  Cold overnight here--high winds yesterday and probably again today.
> 
> Re the pup:
> 
> If you take a pup at the normal age, once they are in their crate, assuming you do not leave them in there more than just during your sleep time, they usually will make it overnight without needing to pee--and they try hard not to foul their bed.  But one so young. . .I don't know.  It is important to take them out to pee just before you put them in the crate for overnight--and don't crate them until you're ready to sleep--and it is important to get up fairly early to take them out in the morning, but they can usually go 7 to 8 hours with no problem even when very young.  But at 4 or 5 weeks, that may be asking way too much of a puppy.



I got up a couple of times when he started whining and took him out.  At this point, he's going out very frequently...and still going in the house sometimes.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 13, 2018)

Anyone have any ideas for cheap gifts for a soon-to-be 9 year old girl?

The little one's birthday is in about a month and a half.  Her mother is getting her one big gift, so I want to get her a number of little ones.  Big gifts can be great, but they do limit the number of presents that get opened.

At this point, I've already ordered her a set of hair coloring brushes, and I am considering some sort of crystal growing kit.  I also am looking at an inexpensive, but still full-sized, skateboard.  I saw something called a Buddha Board, which involves drawing with water (and the drawing fading as the water evaporates, allowing one to draw again), but I'm not sure that is worth it for the price.

I don't usually go out, so I don't do the sort of browsing in a store shopping that others are probably used to.  I can browse through sites like amazon or ebay, but that's harder to do.    So, I thought I'd see if anyone has any interesting, inexpensive gift ideas here.  

TIA!


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 13, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Anyone have any ideas for cheap gifts for a soon-to-be 9 year old girl?
> 
> The little one's birthday is in about a month and a half.  Her mother is getting her one big gift, so I want to get her a number of little ones.  Big gifts can be great, but they do limit the number of presents that get opened.
> 
> ...


I think anything that gets them outside is a good idea.

Last Christmas I bought a seven year old girl a backyard explorer kit I found on Amazon.  It has a pair of binoculars, a compass, a rechargeable flashlight and a magnifying glass.  It is packaged in a zippered nylon case.  Also check out those little helicopterish flying crystal balls.  They are about the size of a tennis ball and flash like a disco light as they fly around.

A hopscotch set is available.  Big chunks of sidewalk chalk and a pamphlet explaining the game are included in a little corduroy pouch.  Maybe a couple of geodes to crack open and marvel at the crystals inside.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 13, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all.  Cold overnight here--high winds yesterday and probably again today.
> ...



Just keep praising him profusely and loving on him when he does his business outdoors and, without physical punishment, show your displeasure when you catch him going indoors.  IMO--I'm sure others will disagree--it does no good to scold him after the fact because they simply don't understand.  You can show him the accident, however, and then immediately take him out.  But frankly, I think four to five weeks is way too early to begin 'potty training'.  We wouldn't expect that if his mother was present, but then of course she would be cleaning up his accidents.  Even kittens, highly trainable in that regard, are unlikely to regularly use a litter box earlier than six weeks old.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 13, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



At this point I'm really just hoping that he takes to going outside quickly, as our current dog did as a puppy.  I had such a horrible time with our first dog and I don't want to go through that again.

It hasn't been that bad yet, considering his age, but I didn't want a dog, didn't want to have to take care of a puppy yet again, so it's still quite annoying.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 13, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone have any ideas for cheap gifts for a soon-to-be 9 year old girl?
> ...



I actually just got back from dropping the little one off at her aunt's.  They are going camping this weekend.  A backyard explorer kit would have been great for this little trip.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 13, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Anyone have any ideas for cheap gifts for a soon-to-be 9 year old girl?
> 
> The little one's birthday is in about a month and a half.  Her mother is getting her one big gift, so I want to get her a number of little ones.  Big gifts can be great, but they do limit the number of presents that get opened.
> 
> ...


 Uno cards and madlibs.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 13, 2018)

Awesome day for my last day of the season...21" in the last 24 hours, and 11" in the last 12....

Alta Ski Area | Best Skiing in Utah - Alta Ski Area


----------



## Oddball (Apr 13, 2018)

Follow our timeline of NASA’s failed Apollo 13 moon mission


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 13, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Anyone have any ideas for cheap gifts for a soon-to-be 9 year old girl?
> 
> The little one's birthday is in about a month and a half.  Her mother is getting her one big gift, so I want to get her a number of little ones.  Big gifts can be great, but they do limit the number of presents that get opened.
> 
> ...



Most little girls like pretty or meaningful keychains.  Adult--geometric designs and such--coloring books with a set of colored pencils is good for anybody who enjoys quiet time.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 13, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Hey, you could do what his mother should be doing yet...let him cuddle up to you and you lick his butt when he goes!  Uuummm, or maybe not.  I've found kennel training an indoor dog makes him a better house pet.  My crate-trained dogs have always used their crate to retire when they wished.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 13, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all.  Cold overnight here--high winds yesterday and probably again today.
> ...


Does he go potty when you respond to his whining and take him out?  That's good.  He'll learn to let you know when he has to go outside.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 13, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Anyone have any ideas for cheap gifts for a soon-to-be 9 year old girl?
> 
> The little one's birthday is in about a month and a half.  Her mother is getting her one big gift, so I want to get her a number of little ones.  Big gifts can be great, but they do limit the number of presents that get opened.
> 
> ...


Dang!  Is she going to be 9 already?  We've been sharing here a while.
My daughter always enjoyed those My Little Pony and the smaller Petshop toys.  She collected them so you always have a fairly inexpensive fall back when you need a gift.  Biggest challenge is to remember which ones she already has.  I usually kept a list and most collections have a brochure or some such with all the possible critters pictured.  Just check them off as she gets them.  How's she feel about Barbies, or whatever they like nowadays.  My daughter enjoyed making clothes for her Barbie.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 13, 2018)

drifter said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone have any ideas for cheap gifts for a soon-to-be 9 year old girl?
> ...


Oh, yeah!  9-year-olds can be brutal at Uno once they figure it out.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 13, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



He's up and down about it.  At times he has played outside for a while, then peed after coming back in.  Largely, though, he'll go outside so long as he stays out for a while, 10-15 minutes generally will do it.

I'm not looking forward to having him to myself this weekend.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 13, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Is there any place outside where the other dogs do their business?  Take him there.  He'll sniff around and I've found it helps encourage doing the same thing.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 13, 2018)

Sorry, I haven't posted lately.
I've been doing deep spring cleaning. That includes the rug, drapes and all the closets. 

We had very heavy winds for the last two days.
It did some damage to the roof tiles, so next week we have the guys who put on the new roof 2 years ago coming to do repairs sometime next week. They will call me on Mon. for the exact day.
I also have the air and heat pump guy coming to clean and do general yearly maintenance on the unit.
Then the week after ,we have a landscaper company coming to give us a quote on getting an all rock yard.
Mr. P put his foot down on me doing the yardwork. 
He said he couldn't go through like last year watching me suffer like I did with allergies and itching feet and ankles from the weeds.
So we are getting an all rock yard.
Quite a few of our neighbors are getting them.
They look really nice and no more weeds! Yeah!
It's the best solution when you live in middle of nowhere Ville. 
For the next two weeks I will be very busy.

I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 13, 2018)

How about a Barbie vanity make up mirror ?
You can order them online.
8 and 9 year olds love them.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 13, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



There's not really anywhere in particular the other dog goes.  However, the other dog does tend to range further out than the puppy wants to go.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 13, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



So can 40 year olds


----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2018)

Hey guys. Just doing a very quick drive by then off to tv land.
Been in down mode for over a month and just lost all desire to hang out anywhere online although I miss so many here. I just can't bring myself to be debbie downer around y'all, so I stay away.
For those wondering...no. Nothing has changed here. Same shit, different day. I sleep a lot. Watch a bit of tv. Sit outside and listen to birds. Come back in, sleep some more. Blood pressure has been over 200 the past 2 weeks even though I do absolutely nothing to make it so high unless its just the depression doing it. Doc is scratching her head and I don't care one way or another.

See? Debbie Downer/Gloomy Gracie. Who needs to read that shit?

Usually I pull out of it after a day or two but this time..it just seems to be lingering. So...when it does lift...I will be back.

Hugs


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 14, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Hey guys. Just doing a very quick drive by then off to tv land.
> Been in down mode for over a month and just lost all desire to hang out anywhere online although I miss so many here. I just can't bring myself to be debbie downer around y'all, so I stay away.
> For those wondering...no. Nothing has changed here. Same shit, different day. I sleep a lot. Watch a bit of tv. Sit outside and listen to birds. Come back in, sleep some more. Blood pressure has been over 200 the past 2 weeks even though I do absolutely nothing to make it so high unless its just the depression doing it. Doc is scratching her head and I don't care one way or another.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear this, Gracie.  Hope you are hanging in there and hope you feel better soon.  Maybe volunteering at an animal rescue place would help you?  It seems to me that you need something to do to keep busy and make you feel useful.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 14, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Hey guys. Just doing a very quick drive by then off to tv land.
> Been in down mode for over a month and just lost all desire to hang out anywhere online although I miss so many here. I just can't bring myself to be debbie downer around y'all, so I stay away.
> For those wondering...no. Nothing has changed here. Same shit, different day. I sleep a lot. Watch a bit of tv. Sit outside and listen to birds. Come back in, sleep some more. Blood pressure has been over 200 the past 2 weeks even though I do absolutely nothing to make it so high unless its just the depression doing it. Doc is scratching her head and I don't care one way or another.
> 
> ...



Good to hear from you Gracie though I wish things were better for you.  How about we all send some positive vibes your way?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 14, 2018)

peach174 said:


> Sorry, I haven't posted lately.
> I've been doing deep spring cleaning. That includes the rug, drapes and all the closets.
> 
> We had very heavy winds for the last two days.
> ...



I hear that Peach though we do miss you when you're away for so long.  And yes the Xeriscaping is a real time saver though it doesn't eliminate all the yard work.  We still have to have ours cleaned up occasionally--at least once a year to blow out and sack up all the leaves that blow in as well as the crap that gets stuck in the rocks.  You probably won't have as much of that problem without neighbors close by?  And we take care of the few weeds that will insist on coming up anyway.  But that's no big deal really compared to taking care of a lawn and a lot of landscaping plants that require a lot of attention.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 14, 2018)

Saturday morning....Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Sherry (Apr 14, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > I have raised a few pups in my time and have always had an olde timey alarm clock to sooth the critter at night... I was always told it reminds them of the heart beat of the bitch... It does not have to keep good time or alarm doesn't have to work, it just needs to tick, tick, tick and on and on...
> ...



That might literally scare the piss out of the puppy.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 14, 2018)

Sherry said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...





Well technically you never set the alarm and you wrap the alarm clock in a towel or something innocuous to put in the puppy's bed.  It does seem to have a calming effect on a small puppy.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 14, 2018)

Well, I've been out of bed for a while now........


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 14, 2018)

Finally decided to check out Smith's (grocery store), should have done it a while ago.  They make Albertson's look like a mom and pop corner grocery store.........


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 14, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Finally decided to check out Smith's (grocery store), should have done it a while ago.  They make Albertson's look like a mom and pop corner grocery store.........



Yes, 'our' Albertsons is a relatively small market which is why Hombre and I like it--find what we need and in and out fast.  With his bad hip, walking long distances is sometimes painful for him.  But we used to shop Smiths at Paseo and Wyoming quite often as they do have some stuff a smaller store doesn't carry--sometimes the Smiths at Academy and Wyoming but don't like it as well.  I love the Albertsons at Tramway and Academy too and have found some great bargains there--it is a huge store.  I am up there fairly often as it is close to where Aunt Betty lives.

In case anybody is wondering, the Ringels and we live about a mile apart and in the same area so we shop many of the same places.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 14, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Finally decided to check out Smith's (grocery store), should have done it a while ago.  They make Albertson's look like a mom and pop corner grocery store.........
> ...


It's the lack of many items we consume that Albertson's (and Wally World for that matter) doesn't carry that led me to check out Smiths.  The thing is Albertson's is the most convenient, easier to get in and out of and typically less crowded, Smiths (Paseo and Wyoming) is kind of a pain to get into and out of and definitely more crowded.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 14, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I've never heard of Smith's.  We had Albertson's in Tampa, but not here in Georgia.  Kroger is the main grocery chain near me now.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 14, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Smiths at Academy and Wyoming is also a pain to get in and out of and generally more crowded, but being right next door to Wally World is convenient to pick up a couple of grocery items that Walmart doesn't have.  Not that we shop Walmart all that much for groceries mostly because it just isn't as user friendly as Albertsons.

You would think a large super market wouldn't survive well right next door and literally attached to a Walmart Super Center, but both seem to thrive quite nicely.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 14, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Smith's is owned by Krogers.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 14, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I never even noticed there's a Smith's by Walmart........


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 14, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Smiths and Kroger are probably owned by the same folks--we don't have Kroger's here, but Smiths carries a lot of Kroger products.  Just like Albertsons and Safeway are owned by the same folks so our Albertsons carries a lot of Lucerne (Safeway) products.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 14, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, I haven't posted lately.
> ...



Thank you for the information. 
These local landscapers do maintenance also.
I'll ask them about coming out once a yr. or every 6 months depending ,for spraying maybe for weeds and general clean up around the outside of the fence.
We don't have trees with large leaves like maple, just mesquites, so the really small leaves would maybe need to be blown out of the rocks.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 14, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



LOL.  So we are a typical guy with total focus on a goal are we?  Yep.  Large Smith's super market nestled up against Walmart at Academy and Wyoming.

(There's also a Dion's Pizza (yum), Boston Market, a large Pets Mart store and other interesting businesses in that corner of that intersection.)


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 14, 2018)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



For a high desert community, Albuquerque has a remarkably wide variety of deciduous trees and, because like you we are subject to wind, those leaves blow around a LOT in the Fall as well as tumbleweeds and various others varieties of area flora.  The mesquite leaves seem to disintegrate quickly or don't make as much of a mess as I recall--we don't have any around us here--but I grew up with mesquite in southeast New Mexico and just don't recall them being a problem.  But then yard work wasn't my problem then either.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 14, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Finally decided to check out Smith's (grocery store), should have done it a while ago.  They make Albertson's look like a mom and pop corner grocery store.........


Smith's is a Kroger store, and most Kroger affiliates kick the crap out of most chains, in both selection and competitive pricing.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 14, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I've seen the pet store and the restaurants but yes, when I enter the parking lot I'm typically watching for other drivers.......  I almost got t-boned once in that parking lot, the guy had to lock it up at around 30 mph and just missed nailing me by a couple of inches.

And this is for you......


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 14, 2018)

Oddball said:


> Saturday morning....Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 14, 2018)

The second warm day in a row and it is beginning!  BLAM!  And the forsythia has come into bloom!  KAPOW! And the magnolias sprout blossoms!  BOOM! And the air is filled with the sweet scent of daffodils and tulips!  Spring has sprung and the girls are already wearing flip flops and tank tops.  Daisy the Mutt has found the long hibernating squirrels and chased as many as she could back up into the trees.

And now the weather guessers are saying it's back into the mid forties for the coming week with at least a 50% chance of rain every day.

And so the Lord give th and He taketh away.  I heard the first lawn mower of the year chewing through the thick, dormant lawns today.  I will get my mower blade sharpened up Tuesday, but I doubt it will get used any time soon.

One of my best friends, one of my buddies I play board games with on Friday nights, has a son who will be the lead in this year's high school musical premiering next Friday.  Shrek, The Musical is the offering from the East Liverpool High School Thespians, of which I am a proud alumnae.  Back in my day, we produced South Pacific, Kiss Me Kate and My Fair Lady.  A long way from Shrek, The Musical.  The Great White Way winds through the upper Ohio River valley with a marked contemporary spin these days.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 14, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Hey guys. Just doing a very quick drive by then off to tv land.
> Been in down mode for over a month and just lost all desire to hang out anywhere online although I miss so many here. I just can't bring myself to be debbie downer around y'all, so I stay away.
> For those wondering...no. Nothing has changed here. Same shit, different day. I sleep a lot. Watch a bit of tv. Sit outside and listen to birds. Come back in, sleep some more. Blood pressure has been over 200 the past 2 weeks even though I do absolutely nothing to make it so high unless its just the depression doing it. Doc is scratching her head and I don't care one way or another.
> 
> ...


Hugs back, Gracie.  I wish there was something I might do to help.  Alas!  I am so very far away.  But you know you're always close in my heart and thoughts.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 14, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


We don't have Smith's or Albertson's here but we have Fred Meyer's carrying Kroger goods.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 14, 2018)

We used to have Fred Meyers. Loved it.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 14, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Saturday morning....Let the cartoon begin!




I loved Pinky and the Brain when it was on. I used to watch cartoons on Sat. mornings ,when I was working as the program coordinator for the child abuse program. Had to be up to date with what was popular for the kids school supplies. They loved warner brothers cartoons backpacks and notebooks.
Why is the writing backwards?


----------



## peach174 (Apr 14, 2018)

We have two grocery stores, Safeway and Walmart. 
That's it.


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 14, 2018)

peach174 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


I don't know why the writing was all backwards.  I can only imagine it had to do with the program that someone used to copy it, mirror it, and keep it from being picked up from copyright scanners...  No idea.  

All I know, is it was one of the more difficult episodes to locate, dig up, and post as it was topical for a political forum.

None of their full episodes are even on YouTube.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 14, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...





I know, you can get full episodes on other tv type links though.


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 14, 2018)

drifter said:


> We used to have Fred Meyers. Loved it.


In the Midwest, we have;

Frederik Meijer - Wikipedia
*"Career*
In 1962, he launched Meijer Thrifty Acres with his father and pioneered one-stop shopping.[1] He inherited the company after the death of his father in 1964.[1] In 1990, he handed over the company to his sons, Doug and Hank, although he remained the Chairman of the Board until his death.[1]


As of September 2011, he was worth US$5 billion.[1] He was the 60th richest person in the United States at the time of his death.[1][3]"

Wal-Mart copied/imitated the idea of the super store from the Meijer family.  Wal-Mart didn't used to sell groceries in their stores till they saw the successful model of the Meijer family. 

Meijer's family is still family run and not traded on Wall-street.  They treat their employees and their customers far better.  Unfortunately, because they value community, family, quality and other values like sourcing as much product as they can locally over growth, they grow very slowly, and the rest of the nation just sort of has to wait for them to get around to expanding into new areas b/c they don't go to the market for capital investors.






*Discover Meijer Gardens*
Discover | Meijer Gardens


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 14, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > We used to have Fred Meyers. Loved it.
> ...



The gardens are not that far away from where I am.


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 14, 2018)

Geeze!  We're awash in grocery stores here!  I guess they sell groceries at Wal*Mart, but I have never cast a shadow on the floor of any of those stores for reasons I should not discuss in the Coffee Shop.

Meanwhile, we can shop at Giant Eagle (my personal favorite grocery), Aldi's, Sparkle Market, Stop and Shop, Shop and Save and some IGA markets.  Also in Columbiana County there is a Marc's and a Save Mor.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 14, 2018)

In the 90's I remember they had a Piggly Wiggly in Denver.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 14, 2018)

My mother in law has a dulcimer that she never really learned to play.  She let me borrow it this evening and I came up with this.  Honestly....I have never played a dulcimer before.  Kind of fun. 

The Dulcimer Waves


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 14, 2018)

Has anyone ever heard of a wand that was not magic?  What use does a wand provide?  If ya can't cast a hex or spell with one, why would ya need one?


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 14, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


Never been, always wanted to go. . . .

I don't get south of the Zilwaukee Bridge too often.


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 14, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Has anyone ever heard of a wand that was not magic?  What use does a wand provide?  If ya can't cast a hex or spell with one, why would ya need one?


watering wand - Google Search


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 14, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Has anyone ever heard of a wand that was not magic? What use does a wand provide? If ya can't cast a hex or spell with one, why would ya need one?



Watch television maybe...

Home


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 15, 2018)

peach174 said:


> We have two grocery stores, Safeway and Walmart.
> That's it.



Two is usually enough though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 15, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo
Gracie_

And we keep the porch light on for all our friends who haven't been here for awhile and we await their return.

May all be experiencing true spring this coming week:


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 15, 2018)

drifter said:


> In the 90's I remember they had a Piggly Wiggly in Denver.



Piggly Wiggly was the store I grew up with.  I don't know if there are any around any more.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 15, 2018)

WelfareQueen said:


> My mother in law has a dulcimer that she never really learned to play.  She let me borrow it this evening and I came up with this.  Honestly....I have never played a dulcimer before.  Kind of fun.
> 
> The Dulcimer Waves



Not my favorite instrument and not your best work I would say, but pretty impressive for the first time out.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 15, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > In the 90's I remember they had a Piggly Wiggly in Denver.
> ...



Missouri | Piggly Wiggly


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2018)

Good night darlinks.  No change in the vigil list.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 16, 2018)

G'night, Foxy...and all y'all other goobers, too!  It's been a beautiful day here.  I spent several hours visiting with my "brother from another mother" and his wonderful wife.  Then I came home, did a few chores, and have been enjoying my usual Sunday evening goof-off time.  Tomorrow, the weekend chores begin, this time enhanced by ankle deep mud instead of knee deep snow!


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 16, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > In the 90's I remember they had a Piggly Wiggly in Denver.
> ...



Still a lot of them in Tenn. Especially smaller towns. But there's one here in Hillbilly Hollywood. I imagine they sell all that artery destroying stuff that goes into "down home cooking".  Hard to find that Country Ham with enough sodium to kill folks in a reasonably short period of time.     And the big cans of peanut oil so you can light up with patio while frying that turkey..  

I have a love affair with Publix. One of the great joys of moving to Tenn. No customer loyalty cards, no fancy marketing, just lots of clean well lighted floor space and bargain hunting for the BOGOs..


----------



## peach174 (Apr 16, 2018)

WelfareQueen said:


> My mother in law has a dulcimer that she never really learned to play.  She let me borrow it this evening and I came up with this.  Honestly....I have never played a dulcimer before.  Kind of fun.
> 
> The Dulcimer Waves



Very good for the 1st time, from a fellow hammered dulcimer player.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 16, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > We have two grocery stores, Safeway and Walmart.
> ...



Yes, 2 are just right for our small town.
We just had Safeway for many years, with no competition, their prices were quite high, until Walmart moved in.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2018)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



There's that too.  Without competition, it can get really pricey.  You don't want to cut profits so much they can't survive, but it doesn't hurt when they have to compete for your business.


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 16, 2018)

So here's dedication, last night, the automated message comes in calling school off because of an ice storm. 

The kid finds out it is going to hit 40 degrees today.  What does he do?  He takes the shovel down to the park, shovels the snow off the court, and shoots hoops for an hour and a half, comes back and tells me that was a bad idea.  Apparently a wet ball doesn't play well.

Only in the north.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 16, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> So here's dedication, last night, the automated message comes in calling school off because of an ice storm.
> 
> The kid finds out it is going to hit 40 degrees today.  What does he do?  He takes the shovel down to the park, shovels the snow off the court, and shoots hoops for an hour and a half, comes back and tells me that was a bad idea.  Apparently a wet ball doesn't play well.
> 
> Only in the north.




Dedication and practice (lots of it) and you get to wear this T-shirt...


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 16, 2018)

peach174 said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > My mother in law has a dulcimer that she never really learned to play.  She let me borrow it this evening and I came up with this.  Honestly....I have never played a dulcimer before.  Kind of fun.
> ...




It's basically tuned to a D chord.  Kind of a side ways guitar with 4 strings.  No worries, I won't be playing Stairway to Heaven on Dulcimer any time soon.    Still, it's fun to mess around with.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2018)

By the way today was Hombre's Birthday and it has been a great one.  He rarely ever reads in here.  But we will be on the road and in Arkansas for most of the next week so I'm going to wish Drifter a happy birthday early--her birthday is the 20th--as I won't have access to my computer and birthday list, etc. while on the road.  I will be able to check in here at the Coffee Shop but it is likely to be hit and miss as internet access will be sketchy.

But Happy Birthday, Drifter, and may there be many more great birthdays to come.

*APRIL 20 - HAPPY BIRTHDAY DRIFTER*
*



*​


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo
Gracie_

And we keep the porch light on for all our friends who haven't been here for awhile and we await their return.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 16, 2018)

Hope you folks have a safe journey...


----------



## peach174 (Apr 17, 2018)

WelfareQueen said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



That's commonly called a mountain dulcimer.
You play the guitar so it's easier for you to play. 
I play the piano, so the hammered dulcimer is easier for me to play without lessons. 
I can't play the guitar, so I would not be able to play the mountain dulcimer without lessons.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 17, 2018)

You two have a good time and a safe trip, Foxfyre.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 17, 2018)

peach174 said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...




I did not know that.  The mountain dulcimer has weird chords sort of like a guitar.  To me it sounds a bit like a guitar tuned to an open chord.  Kind of a droning sound.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 17, 2018)

WelfareQueen said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


Droning sound?  Don't look now but that could be Martha..........


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 17, 2018)

High winds today plus it's trash day.  I've watched bits of trash flying down the road; paper, plastic, foam cups, a couple of sofas...........


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 18, 2018)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 18, 2018)

Happy Wednesday!  Just popping in to say hi to the coffee lovers!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 18, 2018)

Good morning all.  Have Wifi at the Super 8 in lovely Elk City, Oklahoma, but we'll load up shortly to trudge on to Arkansas.  Fired up the laptop long enough to get the weather this morning.  Warm today but much cooler for the rest of the week  Looking at the view outside our window. . .an unpainted shaky fence and a solid unpainted brink wall with a huge rusty reddish tank and a bunch of junk around it.  Oh well.  It was a bed for the night.

Ya'll behave yourselves.  I'll check in when I can.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 18, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  Have Wifi at the Super 8 in lovely Elk City, Oklahoma, but we'll load up shortly to trudge on to Arkansas.  Fired up the laptop long enough to get the weather this morning.  Warm today but much cooler for the rest of the week  Looking at the view outside our window. . .an unpainted shaky fence and a solid unpainted brink wall with a huge rusty reddish tank and a bunch of junk around it.  Oh well.  It was a bed for the night.
> 
> Ya'll behave yourselves.  I'll check in when I can.



How fun for you!  Like an adventure.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 18, 2018)

WelfareQueen said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



The two sounds of them.
Mountain


Hammered


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 18, 2018)

I always like to take Foxfyre's vacations as an invitation to move all the furniture around in the coffee shop.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 18, 2018)

No job yet but my boyfriend is working his tour season now. I'm going to Vegas soon and then maybe Missouri not sure on that yet. 

I've been reading books I always wanted to read when I was in school but couldn't because of too many projects. It's been nice.

Hope everyone here is having a great day.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 18, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 18, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> By the way today was Hombre's Birthday and it has been a great one.  He rarely ever reads in here.  But we will be on the road and in Arkansas for most of the next week so I'm going to wish Drifter a happy birthday early--her birthday is the 20th--as I won't have access to my computer and birthday list, etc. while on the road.  I will be able to check in here at the Coffee Shop but it is likely to be hit and miss as internet access will be sketchy.
> 
> But Happy Birthday, Drifter, and may there be many more great birthdays to come.
> 
> ...



Thanks I am blessed to be born on 420


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 18, 2018)




----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 19, 2018)

Good afternoon all.  We have a brief lull in activity and I have access to a bit of wifi here at the foot of Magazine Mountain in central Arkansas.  And while not freezing and no precipitation (yet), it is colder than a witch's elbow in Arkansas, uncharacteristically so for this time of year.  Temps should be in the low 80's and instead are in the low 60's.  Disappointing but we are having fun anyway.  Okay back to socializing but I'm think about you all. . . .


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 19, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Good afternoon all.  We have a brief lull in activity and I have access to a bit of wifi here at the foot of Magazine Mountain in central Arkansas.  And while not freezing and no precipitation (yet), it is colder than a witch's elbow in Arkansas, uncharacteristically so for this time of year.  Temps should be in the low 80's and instead are in the low 60's.  Disappointing but we are having fun anyway.  Okay back to socializing but I'm think about you all. . . .


Good knowing you made it to your destination safely, Foxy!


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 19, 2018)

WHose getting high with me tonight? Tomorrows 420 and my birthday.  I'm celebrating early darlings.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 19, 2018)

drifter said:


> WHose getting high with me tonight? Tomorrows 420 and my birthday. I'm celebrating early darlings.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 19, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Good afternoon all.  We have a brief lull in activity and I have access to a bit of wifi here at the foot of Magazine Mountain in central Arkansas.  And while not freezing and no precipitation (yet), it is colder than a witch's elbow in Arkansas, uncharacteristically so for this time of year.  Temps should be in the low 80's and instead are in the low 60's.  Disappointing but we are having fun anyway.  Okay back to socializing but I'm think about you all. . . .



I want to visit Arkansas someday, I've never been there it looks pretty.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 20, 2018)

drifter said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon all.  We have a brief lull in activity and I have access to a bit of wifi here at the foot of Magazine Mountain in central Arkansas.  And while not freezing and no precipitation (yet), it is colder than a witch's elbow in Arkansas, uncharacteristically so for this time of year.  Temps should be in the low 80's and instead are in the low 60's.  Disappointing but we are having fun anyway.  Okay back to socializing but I'm think about you all. . . .
> ...



It is pretty especially in the area we are in.  Getting up and around and back out to the lake for breakfast.  It is brrrrr cold here though.  Sure wish it was about 20 degrees warmer.  Ya"ll all have a great day.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 20, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Which cities in Arkansas would you consider the most beautiful from a nature scene perspective?


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 20, 2018)

drifter said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > By the way today was Hombre's Birthday and it has been a great one.  He rarely ever reads in here.  But we will be on the road and in Arkansas for most of the next week so I'm going to wish Drifter a happy birthday early--her birthday is the 20th--as I won't have access to my computer and birthday list, etc. while on the road.  I will be able to check in here at the Coffee Shop but it is likely to be hit and miss as internet access will be sketchy.
> ...


Does your boyfriend like candy?  A great birthday gift...........  For both of you........


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 20, 2018)

Happy Birthday Drifter!


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 20, 2018)

drifter said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 20, 2018)

Thanks. I used to hate that my birthday was today because my older sister would call me hitler all day and say happy birthday hitler. It would make me real mad . But then it became 420 a celebration for stoners, suddenly my birthday was cool.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 20, 2018)

drifter said:


> Thanks. I used to hate that my birthday was today because my older sister would call me hitler all day and say happy birthday hitler. It would make me real mad . But then it became 420 a celebration for stoners, suddenly my birthday was cool.


You should have turned the oven on and threatened her with a shower.......


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 20, 2018)

Another annoying quiz in my coding class.  I finished the quiz, went down to my score...11.31/20, an F.  WTF?  So I went through all of the questions, and what do you know?  A bunch of them had answers that were either a section name or a letter/number for the section, and I got them correct, but they were marked incorrect.  In fact, looking at those questions, I believe I will have 18.17/20 once the teacher manually grades the quiz, giving me an A.  That doesn't even count the few questions I got incorrect but am unsure if they should have been graded as such.

I'm glad that I expect to do well, but I hate that initial shock when I see the grade showing an F.  I wish it either didn't give a grade at all, or were set up better to accurately determine if questions were answered correctly.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 20, 2018)

drifter said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Hard to say re beauty as there are so many old, really old towns and small cities.  Where we are is more just a place--population of the place called Havana is 545.  But we were just up on the top of Mount Magazine with magnificent views this afternoon and were out at beautiful Blue Mountain Lake this evening.  Arkansas is full of unexpected but delightful places like that.  Probably the most interesting and picturesque village is Eureka Springs, population roughly 2,000,  in the northwest corner of the state.  Worth a visit for sure.  Lots of buildings of 3 to 6 or so story height, some with each floor at ground level.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 20, 2018)

Hope Drifter's birthday was the best ever today.

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo
Gracie_
_
Devil's Den State Park, Arkansas



_


----------



## Oddball (Apr 21, 2018)

Saturday morning cartoon time!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 21, 2018)

Signing off early tonight darlinks as it will be early to bed and on the road home early tomorrow and I doubt I will log on again until Monday.  No change in the vigil list.

Those of you with clear skies don't miss the Lyrid Meteor Shower that peaks tonight and into tomorrow morning.  The best viewing time will be just after moon set around midnight--20 meteors per hour and some could be quite prominent lighting much of the sky.  Solid overcast and threatening rain here so we'll miss it.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 21, 2018)

Happy Trails Foxy & Hombre...


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 22, 2018)

drifter said:


> Thanks. I used to hate that my birthday was today because my older sister would call me hitler all day and say happy birthday hitler. It would make me real mad . But then it became 420 a celebration for stoners, suddenly my birthday was cool.




I had a friend whose daughter was born on 4/20/1989 which happens to be the exact 100th anniversary of Hitler's birth.  I'm a history buff and knew this immediately, but I don't think he or his wife knew.  Oh course, I never said a thing.  Turns out his daughter ended being a major stoner so it all worked out in the end.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 22, 2018)

Saw my first hummingbird just now, put one of the feeders out.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 22, 2018)

Had some fresh blackberries.  Made a blackberry upside down cake.......


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 22, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Had some fresh blackberries.  Made a blackberry upside down cake.......




I don't know, that cake looks right side up to me...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 23, 2018)

Spring progresses, but it's a messy process.  The surface melts first here, including all the accumulated snow.  It takes a bit longer for the subsurface ice to thaw, trapping all the melt water on the surface.  We've now reached the stage where you will be wading through ankle deep mud and puddles and will break through the rotten ice underneath, plunging almost to you knee into the muck.  I hate the mess, the goats hate the mess, the dog won't even come out of her pen!  On the other hand, the chickens seem unaffected by the mess.  They are taking their free-range status way too seriously.  Yesterday, only one red hen greeted me when I came home.  The other four were MIA.  So, I start listening and watching.  These gals talk constantly so I can usually locate them by listening for their chatter.  Silence.  I start tracking them through the mud and finally locate them a couple hundred yards up the road, in the woods.  Herding chickens is somewhat like herding cats.  Damned things go ever which way, just not the direction you want them to go.  I finally got them safely home and settled into their usual place.  I'm thinking free-range might incorporate a large, fenced area.
Wishing all a grand, good morning.  This one's going to be sunny and (relatively) warm.  Hope the ice goes out soon.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 23, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Spring progresses, but it's a messy process.  The surface melts first here, including all the accumulated snow.  It takes a bit longer for the subsurface ice to thaw, trapping all the melt water on the surface.  We've now reached the stage where you will be wading through ankle deep mud and puddles and will break through the rotten ice underneath, plunging almost to you knee into the muck.  I hate the mess, the goats hate the mess, the dog won't even come out of her pen!  On the other hand, the chickens seem unaffected by the mess.  They are taking their free-range status way too seriously.  Yesterday, only one red hen greeted me when I came home.  The other four were MIA.  So, I start listening and watching.  These gals talk constantly so I can usually locate them by listening for their chatter.  Silence.  I start tracking them through the mud and finally locate them a couple hundred yards up the road, in the woods.  Herding chickens is somewhat like herding cats.  Damned things go ever which way, just not the direction you want them to go.  I finally got them safely home and settled into their usual place.  I'm thinking free-range might incorporate a large, fenced area.
> Wishing all a grand, good morning.  This one's going to be sunny and (relatively) warm.  Hope the ice goes out soon.



Are chickens even smart enough to notice the mess very much?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 23, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Spring progresses, but it's a messy process.  The surface melts first here, including all the accumulated snow.  It takes a bit longer for the subsurface ice to thaw, trapping all the melt water on the surface.  We've now reached the stage where you will be wading through ankle deep mud and puddles and will break through the rotten ice underneath, plunging almost to you knee into the muck.  I hate the mess, the goats hate the mess, the dog won't even come out of her pen!  On the other hand, the chickens seem unaffected by the mess.  They are taking their free-range status way too seriously.  Yesterday, only one red hen greeted me when I came home.  The other four were MIA.  So, I start listening and watching.  These gals talk constantly so I can usually locate them by listening for their chatter.  Silence.  I start tracking them through the mud and finally locate them a couple hundred yards up the road, in the woods.  Herding chickens is somewhat like herding cats.  Damned things go ever which way, just not the direction you want them to go.  I finally got them safely home and settled into their usual place.  I'm thinking free-range might incorporate a large, fenced area.
> ...



They are smart enough to have personalities and figure things out.  I had a pet chicken as a kid who followed me around like a dog and would beg for treats.  They are not as intelligent as say a cockatoo or dog or cat, but they aren't just blah in the brains department either.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 23, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Had some fresh blackberries.  Made a blackberry upside down cake.......



How did you get the blackberries on the sides on an upside down cake?  If you like blackberries, I don't know if it is a seasonal thing or regular, but Cracker Barrel up there at San Antonio and Pan American makes blackberry pancakes to die for.  Makes my mouth water just thinking about them.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 23, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> How did you get the blackberries on the sides on an upside down cake?



My question did you get chiggers when pickin the Blackberries?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 23, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > How did you get the blackberries on the sides on an upside down cake?
> ...



LOL.  When we lived in the corner of southeast Kansas, that was strip coal mining country and the enormous strip pits--the size of one to four football fields or so and probably 40-50 feet deep or so would fill up with ground water as soon as the mining companies pulled their pumps out of them.  The ground was suitable for neither farming or ranching so the state allowed them to remain and the habitat quickly developed to support game fish, and the state regularly stocked them making them a popular recreational site--hundreds of them scattered through the area.

So, when Hombre's parents came to town from Texas, we of course took them fishing.  MaMaw didn't want to fish so she spent her afternoon with a bucket picking the wild blackberries that were profuse; probably had a couple of gallons full when we went back to the house.  In the process of picking she was eaten alive by the chiggers plus got a case of poison ivy.  She was one miserable lady for a couple of days.  But man did she make great blackberry cobbler and stuff.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 23, 2018)

We did get home evening yesterday about sundown, but we were exhausted.  A good night's sleep does wonders for a body though.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 23, 2018)

You haven't lived until you have had a dose of chiggers... My mother always painted the bites with finger nail polish...


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 23, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Had some fresh blackberries.  Made a blackberry upside down cake.......
> ...


The blackberry "topping" is more liquid than pineapple topping, the batter tends to push the blackberry mix to the sides.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 23, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > How did you get the blackberries on the sides on an upside down cake?
> ...


Let's hope there were no chiggers in the containers at the grocery store...........  They were on sale for .88 cents a third of a pint.

(The blackberries, not the chiggers........)


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 23, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Spring progresses, but it's a messy process.  The surface melts first here, including all the accumulated snow.  It takes a bit longer for the subsurface ice to thaw, trapping all the melt water on the surface.  We've now reached the stage where you will be wading through ankle deep mud and puddles and will break through the rotten ice underneath, plunging almost to you knee into the muck.  I hate the mess, the goats hate the mess, the dog won't even come out of her pen!  On the other hand, the chickens seem unaffected by the mess.  They are taking their free-range status way too seriously.  Yesterday, only one red hen greeted me when I came home.  The other four were MIA.  So, I start listening and watching.  These gals talk constantly so I can usually locate them by listening for their chatter.  Silence.  I start tracking them through the mud and finally locate them a couple hundred yards up the road, in the woods.  Herding chickens is somewhat like herding cats.  Damned things go ever which way, just not the direction you want them to go.  I finally got them safely home and settled into their usual place.  I'm thinking free-range might incorporate a large, fenced area.
> ...


Apparently, it doesn't bother them.  They don't sink into the mud and are enjoying digging around in the dark loam under the spruce trees.  I'm not sure what they find there, but they do it a lot.  At least two are smart enough to recognize that when I come home, fresh food is distributed.  I have encouraged their enthusiasm by giving them meal worms when I arrive.  Meal worms seem to be a favorite snack treat.  Chickens will eat almost anything, though.  Later, I'll give them some apple and grated carrots.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 23, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Had some fresh blackberries.  Made a blackberry upside down cake.......
> ...


I love blackberries and have been researching varieties that might be hardy enough for my location.  Raspberries grow well, but blackberries require a warmer climate and longer season, I think.  Some places, blackberries are so prolific, people earn money renting goats to eat the canes and clear them out.  I've also discovered that some fruit trees can do OK if grafted onto winter-hardy root stock.  I'm thinking a couple of apple trees might be nice to have.
How's the journey going, Foxy?  You all should be close to home by now.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 23, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> You haven't lived until you have had a dose of chiggers... My mother always painted the bites with finger nail polish...


Fingernail polish or Crisco work because they cut off their air supply.  They'll back out.  Same thing works for ticks.  When we were kids, my mom would inspect us at bath time each evening when we had spent a day out in the woods, dispensing with the critters as soon as she found them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 23, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



We got home last evening about sundown.  Just vegging today to decompress and rest up a bit.  May do Old Town and Dynamax Theater et al with daughter tomorrow.  She has to fly home on Wednesday.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 23, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> each evening when we had spent a day out in the woods



Those were the days my friend...


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 23, 2018)

Thanks all, I never had my skin crawl in the CS until now.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 23, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > each evening when we had spent a day out in the woods
> ...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 23, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > each evening when we had spent a day out in the woods
> ...


For me, those are the days every day since I moved up here to my homestead in the woods.  Of course, I'm not running around, building forts with my brothers now, but it is quiet and the work is honest and fulfilling.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 23, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I see you've been to one of my campsites in the Brooks Range in August.  Clients tended to ask if it had snowed overnight.  I'm not sure what they expected...


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 23, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...


The Colorado Rockies in spring..........  Mostly melted by mid afternoon.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 23, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


August in the Brooks snow is usually melted, too.  It just surprises so many people that it would actually snow in August.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 23, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I've been in a snow storm in June (high rockies) but never August.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 23, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


We'll still get snow up high, I've seen fresh snow as late as mid-July, even this far south.  I've not been in the Rockies, except to drive over them periodically, so I'll trust your word.  It wouldn't surprise me, though, snow in June.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 23, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> We'll still get snow up high, I've seen fresh snow as late as mid-July



My question is the following... Is it as late as mid-July or as early as mid-July?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 23, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > We'll still get snow up high, I've seen fresh snow as late as mid-July
> ...


Yes.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 23, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Yes.



Good answer...


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 23, 2018)

Okay, here's the guy who rarely watches TV yet a week ago I found Eureka on Amazon Prime.  Years ago I remember watching a couple of episodes and liked the show so over the last week I watched all 5 seasons.  Other than the oft unnecessary (and banal) drama I found myself drawn into the show and having just watched the final show this evening I find myself sad and upset it's over........  Never expected a reaction like that from me.......  Feels weird......


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 23, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Other than the oft unnecessary (and banal) drama I found myself drawn into the show and having just watched the final show this evening I find myself sad and upset it's over........ Never expected a reaction like that from me....... Feels weird.....



You surely are not looking for a safe space are you?


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 23, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Other than the oft unnecessary (and banal) drama I found myself drawn into the show and having just watched the final show this evening I find myself sad and upset it's over........ Never expected a reaction like that from me....... Feels weird.....
> ...


What's a safe space?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 23, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> What's a safe space?



  Heard a couple of space cadets talking about it...


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 24, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > What's a safe space?
> ...


By the way, the feeling is already gone.......  Oh well.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 24, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, here's the guy who rarely watches TV yet a week ago I found Eureka on Amazon Prime.  Years ago I remember watching a couple of episodes and liked the show so over the last week I watched all 5 seasons.  Other than the oft unnecessary (and banal) drama I found myself drawn into the show and having just watched the final show this evening I find myself sad and upset it's over........  Never expected a reaction like that from me.......  Feels weird......



I've heard the name, but have no idea what the show is about.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 24, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, here's the guy who rarely watches TV yet a week ago I found Eureka on Amazon Prime.  Years ago I remember watching a couple of episodes and liked the show so over the last week I watched all 5 seasons.  Other than the oft unnecessary (and banal) drama I found myself drawn into the show and having just watched the final show this evening I find myself sad and upset it's over........  Never expected a reaction like that from me.......  Feels weird......
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 24, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Okay, watched the trailer and I still don't know what it is about.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 24, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Eureka (TV Series 2006–2012) - IMDb

Eureka

It's kind of a science fiction comedic drama.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 25, 2018)

Yawn.  Good morning all.  Here I am up before 7 a.m. mostly by accident.  But since I was up, decided to stay up.  In a couple of hours will go for breakfast somewhere and then deliver daughter to the airport for a noonish flight home to California.  Also on standby in case I'm needed to get a shirttail cousin to the Amtrak station for her trip home to California.    And will take Aunt Betty to her doctor's appointment this afternoon.  And check on Sister who was reported to be doing poorly yesterday.  Then catch up on all the programs we missed this past nine or ten days during our travels et al.  The DVR is pretty full.

Okay coffee is ready and daughter is up.  Later all.


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 26, 2018)

Springtime update from the upper Ohio River valley!  All the crabapple trees are now in bloom!  I even saw my first azalea in full bloom today in Thompson Park!  In spite of a light rain and temperatures in the low fifties, spring seems to be unafraid at last.

I spent many spring weekends at the Presbyterian church camp on the banks of Little Beaver Creek.  The creek (pronounced 'crick' in this neck of the woods) meanders through the center of Columbiana County south of the terminal moraine.  The moraine is the point at which the glaciers that carved out the basins that became the Great Lakes finally stopped and melted.  The resulting melt water then carved out the steep ravines that make our local topography look like an unmade bed.

The camp is nestled on the West Bank of the creek.  It was built shortly after WWII which means it was built shortly before I was built.  There were three frame cabins perched on a wooded hillside.  They smelled of dank and damp.  Fitted out with metal bunk bed frames, each cabin could house twelve eager campers.  A large dining hall equipped with a modern kitchen was built in the early 60s and served as meeting place, stage for theatricals, chapel and contingency against foul weather.

At the same time as the dining hall was built, the Presbyterians built an in-ground swimming pool.  The pool was always too cold compared to frolicking in the creek, but he girls preferred the pool, so the boys liked the pool.  But the creek was chock full of crawdads and frogs and salamanders.  Presbyterian girls have charms, but unrequited love will drive a boy to the frogs pretty quick.

As a Boy Scout I camped at the church camp more often than as a Presbyterian kid.  The Scouts called our sojourns "Conservatives Camps". That was a euphemism to hide the real intent, get the boys out there to control the wild grape vines invading the hardwood forest.  We would pitch our WWII surplus canvas tents along the lawn above the bank of the creek.  There were fire pits for us to sit around and toast marshmallows and roast hot dogs and sing camp songs.

In the morning we were roused by the smell of bacon and eggs wafting from the dining hall.  An effort to fortify us for our day of labor in the woods.  Armed with axes, machetes and brown glass gallon jugs of a mystery herbicide, we waged war on the hanging vines.  Chop them at the root, pour on the herbicide and struggle to drag the vines from the branches of the oaks and poplars.

After six hours of this we were granted a respite on the banks of the creek to catch toads and frogs and any other unfortunate water creature stupid enough to present itself before young boys sweaty from silvan labor.  We sure had a great time!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 26, 2018)

Good morning everybody and I believe I've found my cause for April.  Going to the grocery store is generally one of those not-all-that-enjoyable tasks that we all do, and it should be as quick and efficient as possible.  It should not be a periodic scavenger hunt to figure out where they put the chili or the soy sauce this time.

So I'm pushing for a national law that says the grocery stores may reorganize and reposition everything once every five years instead of every three months.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 26, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody and I believe I've found my cause for April.  Going to the grocery store is generally one of those not-all-that-enjoyable tasks that we all do, and it should be as quick and efficient as possible.  It should not be a periodic scavenger hunt to figure out where they put the chili or the soy sauce this time.
> 
> So I'm pushing for a national law that says the grocery stores may reorganize and reposition everything once every five years instead of every three months.



I am definitely still a child.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 26, 2018)

Today's teaching:


----------



## peach174 (Apr 26, 2018)

I've been taking it easy for the last two days.

I was cleaning out all the junk in our walk in closet and was taking out a big bag of clothes ,when I tripped over one of the wheels of Mr. P's walker near the front door.
I have a rug burn and big bruise on my right knee, I sprung my third finger on my right hand and I twisted my back as I fell.
I'm getting better, just taking it easy and watching Netflix. 
Mr. P is taking good care of me. 
He said when he sprays the muscle pain reliever on my back, that he watches my muscles dance around on my back.
I can't stand up long enough to cook without my back muscles going into spasms..... so Mr. P has been getting take out dinners from one of our local restaurants.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 26, 2018)

I heartily endorse this relatively new, and inexpensive, thing-a-majig for those back issues.

Lo-Bak Trax | FDA Registered 510K Device Eases Back Pain at Home


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 26, 2018)

peach174 said:


> I've been taking it easy for the last two days.
> 
> I was cleaning out all the junk in our walk in closet and was taking out a big bag of clothes ,when I tripped over one of the wheels of Mr. P's walker near the front door.
> I have a rug burn and big bruise on my right knee, I sprung my third finger on my right hand and I twisted my back as I fell.
> ...



Bummer.  Seems like there is a lot of that going around.  Aunt Betty thought she broke her toe night before last but says the pain has eased up so she doesn't think it is likely broken now.  Sister Ann took a bad fall and our neighbor is on crutches from a sprained ankle this week.  I checked the phase of the moon and we can't blame it on that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 26, 2018)

Oddball said:


> I heartily endorse this relatively new, and inexpensive, thing-a-majig for those back issues.
> 
> Lo-Bak Trax | FDA Registered 510K Device Eases Back Pain at Home



Interesting.  I have three collapsed vertebrae in my back this might have a good effect on maybe?  Since Peach's problem is more likely a bad sprain, it might not have much effect though.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 26, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > I heartily endorse this relatively new, and inexpensive, thing-a-majig for those back issues.
> ...


I'm' not that bad off, though my lower back goes out of whack fairly often...That thing pops everything back into place for me...No more trips to the chiro.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 26, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


A place with no mirrors so you can get undressed without having to view the wreck of your once marvelous body.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 26, 2018)

Oddball said:


> I heartily endorse this relatively new, and inexpensive, thing-a-majig for those back issues.
> 
> Lo-Bak Trax | FDA Registered 510K Device Eases Back Pain at Home



That's great for back discs, but not back muscles, but thank you any way.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 26, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > I heartily endorse this relatively new, and inexpensive, thing-a-majig for those back issues.
> ...



Yep, sprained back and sprained finger.
You'd think I would learn but nooooo...... 
Once a klutz always a klutz.

Seriously though, I was getting too tired and should have stopped a bag or two back for the next morning. 

It's very hard for me to keep still for very long but I'm relaxing for few days.

The landscaper came this afternoon and we will get an estimate on Mon.
I think it's going to look nice. I picked a light tan color.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 26, 2018)

Oddball said:


> I heartily endorse this relatively new, and inexpensive, thing-a-majig for those back issues.
> 
> Lo-Bak Trax | FDA Registered 510K Device Eases Back Pain at Home


I'm always leery of those type of devices, they leave me with the image of snake oil salesmen in the 19 century.  But having read the reviews (not on their site) and other medical evaluations it may be worth a shot especially with the 90 day return guarantee.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 26, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > I heartily endorse this relatively new, and inexpensive, thing-a-majig for those back issues.
> ...


I've used it to great effect...No more chiropractor trips, and all it cost me was the price for one of them.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 26, 2018)

Oddball said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


Most of my back problems are mid to upper back but I do have some lower back issues.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 26, 2018)

I think I just barely got an A on my last coding exam, it will end up as 45.16/50 after it's manually graded, I expect.  Unfortunately, even if I get a 100 on the final exam, I will be a few points away from an A for the class.  Missing the first exam was just too much to overcome.  I only need to get something like a 40-50 on the final to end up with a B for the class, though.  I'm not happy about that, but I doubt any future employer will ever be checking my grades.  

Really, I'm more concerned about only doing 80-89% correct work when it comes time to try for certification, or get a job.  Hopefully things go better with my advanced coding class next semester.  

I only have 2 more tests, my Art Appreciation and Basic Coding finals, then I'm done for this semester.  I'll probably just play video games and catch up on some TV/movie watching in the break before the next semester.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 26, 2018)

peach174 said:


> I've been taking it easy for the last two days.
> 
> I was cleaning out all the junk in our walk in closet and was taking out a big bag of clothes ,when I tripped over one of the wheels of Mr. P's walker near the front door.
> I have a rug burn and big bruise on my right knee, I sprung my third finger on my right hand and I twisted my back as I fell.
> ...


Get a back belt.  I find it works wonders.  Hope you feel better soon, though.  And Mr. P. owes you some tender, loving care, considering all you've ministered to him these last months.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 26, 2018)

Well, the ice under the surface is finally disintegrating.  I fell twice this afternoon, trudging from the car to the house.  Because we haven't been able to improve all of the driveway, the half between the improved portion and the house is...well, unimproved.  Instead of sinking in up to my ankles, I find myself suddenly mired almost to my knees, trapping my feet and helping me to fall into the incredible muck.  I sure hope this finishes quickly.  I may not survive too many trips through the sucking mud-hole from hell.
My free-range chickens are taking that free-range stuff pretty seriously.  A couple of days ago I found them ranging a couple hundred yards away from the house in the edge of the woods.  Two I can pick up and carry back.  One, I can coax close enough to capture.  The other two, well, have you ever herded chickens?  They are interesting beasts, each has her own personality.  Like people, some are nicer than others.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 26, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> A place with no mirrors so you can get undressed without having to view the wreck of your once marvelous body.



I once had a body of a God...


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 27, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo
Gracie_
_Peach's sore back




_


----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2018)

Just doing a quick drive by. Love you guys.


----------



## Witchit (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## peach174 (Apr 27, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been taking it easy for the last two days.
> ...



Thank you.
We have always taken good care of each other. 
I spoil him and he spoils me. 
I'm taking it easy today.
I can actually stand up for short periods,without hurting today.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 27, 2018)

Witchit said:


> View attachment 190211



Welcome to the Coffee Shop Witchit.  I believe this is your first visit but we hope you find this the friendly, fun, supportive refuge from the sometimes general forum craziness out there that that many others of us have found it to be.  I love it when folks jump right in and become part of the family here.

And you are entitled to a first timers complimentary beverage.  Take your pick:


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 27, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Just doing a quick drive by. Love you guys.


Hello, Gracie!


----------



## Witchit (Apr 27, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 190211
> ...



It's Friday. Can't I just have them all? 

And thank you.


----------



## Witchit (Apr 27, 2018)

I saw your drink offer, then saw I had a video from my daughter. Had to bring it here, of course.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 27, 2018)

Witchit said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Witchit said:
> ...



Absolutely.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 28, 2018)

Saturday morning....Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Witchit (Apr 28, 2018)

Good morning. For my daughter's birthday, we are getting matching tattoos. This will be her 6th or 7th, and my first. I am absolutely petrified.

Have a good day.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 28, 2018)

Witchit said:


> Good morning. For my daughter's birthday, we are getting matching tattoos. This will be her 6th or 7th, and my first. I am absolutely petrified.
> 
> Have a good day.



What kind of matching ?


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 28, 2018)

Witchit said:


> Good morning. For my daughter's birthday, we are getting matching tattoos. This will be her 6th or 7th, and my first. I am absolutely petrified.
> 
> Have a good day.



My employer's family got some matching tattoos recently, relating to the work they are all involved in.

I don't have any tattoos myself, but I do have permanent self-induced scarring.


----------



## Witchit (Apr 28, 2018)

drifter said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning. For my daughter's birthday, we are getting matching tattoos. This will be her 6th or 7th, and my first. I am absolutely petrified.
> ...



We both write. We’re getting watercolor hearts with a semi-colon top right of the heart, the bottom half of a steampunk quill pen for the bottom left of the heart, and inside will say “Once Upon a Time ...”

For those who don’t know, the semi-colon represents “more to come,” i.e., I’m not done yet, for those who considered not continuing.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 28, 2018)

Witchit said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Witchit said:
> ...



What makes a quill pen into a steampunk quill pen?  Does it have some sort of gears on it?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 28, 2018)

I would like to know too Montro though steampunk is a specific thing probably most commonly used as a quilting term.  In that genre, the definition would be:  a style of design and fashion that combines historical elements with anachronistic (i.e. appears old fashioned) technological features inspired by science fiction.


----------



## Witchit (Apr 28, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Yes. It’s hard to explain, but if you Googled images “steampunk quill pen,” you’d likely find it.

We’re here. OMG.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 28, 2018)

Witchit said:


> Good morning. For my daughter's birthday, we are getting matching tattoos. This will be her 6th or 7th, and my first. I am absolutely petrified.
> 
> Have a good day.



I never wanted a tattoo and am not a tattoo person, but some of my favorite people in real life, here in the Coffee Shop, in my family have them.  And it seems that once you get one, you want more and more.  I don't pretend to understand it but it must not be so bad getting one so be prepared.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 28, 2018)

40+ years ago I found myself standing outside a tattoo parlor in Frankfurt, Germany across the strasse from "shit park"... I won't bore you with the details of "shit park"...
I had rode the train to Frankfurt to get a tattoo of the "Zig Zag Man"...





Tat parlor was closed... Still don't have a tattoo...


----------



## Witchit (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## Montrovant (Apr 28, 2018)

Witchit said:


> View attachment 190462



Ah.  When I hear "quill pen" I think of a feather type pen.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 28, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> I would like to know too Montro though steampunk is a specific thing probably most commonly used as a quilting term.  In that genre, the definition would be:  a style of design and fashion that combines historical elements with anachronistic (i.e. appears old fashioned) technological features inspired by science fiction.



Wait, steampunk is a quilting term?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 28, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to know too Montro though steampunk is a specific thing probably most commonly used as a quilting term.  In that genre, the definition would be:  a style of design and fashion that combines historical elements with anachronistic (i.e. appears old fashioned) technological features inspired by science fiction.
> ...



Yep. 








And even this is considered a steampunk pattern:


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 28, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Yeah, but does that mean it is a quilting term, or just that some people incorporate steampunk into quilting?

You could quilt something with a bunch of medieval, fantasy-style weapons and characters on it, but that wouldn't make fantasy a quilting term, would it?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 28, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



It depends on how you look at it I think.  A lot of things are various industry terms but have application in many other things.  So yes, steampunk is a quilting term when you're referring to quilting patterns and designs, it is a quill pen term when applied to that, is a fashion term when applied to that, etc.  Steampunk is a general descriptive term that could be applied to many/most things.

I just happened to become familiar with the genre in discussions with quilters.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 28, 2018)

Just saw this on Accuweather and thought the comments of passengers in those cars would have been priceless.  

Giant rubber duck rolls down Des Moines street


----------



## Witchit (Apr 28, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 190462
> ...



It is. We left the quill off. The "M" on the pen stands for my BFF's furbaby Mitzi, who went to the Rainbow Bridge about a month ago. She went on all our road trips for almost ten years.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 28, 2018)

Just made another saver, Ham steak with apples.

One large ham steak
3 med apples (I used golden delicious)
3 Tbsp butter
3 Tbsp brown mustard
1/4 tsp onion powder
1/4 tsp Worcestershire
1/4 cup packed brown sugar (I didn't pack mine)

Over medium low heat melt in skillet, add brown sugar and mustard and cook until blended
Add diced apples, mustard and Worcestershire, cook for approximately five minutes until apples are tender
Remove apple mixture (move to the sides of the skillet if there's enough room), add ham steak, cook on one side for 2 - 3 minutes then turn over and cover with apple mixture till done (approximately 3 more minutes).


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 28, 2018)

Witchit said:


> Good morning. For my daughter's birthday, we are getting matching tattoos. This will be her 6th or 7th, and my first. I am absolutely petrified.
> 
> Have a good day.


Only two possible tattoos I could ever imagine getting, one on each cheek: the first would read "Exit Only", and the second "If You Can Read This, You Are Too Close".


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 28, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning. For my daughter's birthday, we are getting matching tattoos. This will be her 6th or 7th, and my first. I am absolutely petrified.
> ...



There's always "Do Not Resuscitate"


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 28, 2018)

Young one decided that after six years away from the javelin, she would enter a college open track meet.  Her shoes did not arrive in time, only decided to do this three weeks ago.  Gets fourth place.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 28, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Witchit said:
> ...



Somewhat serious side note to this: Apparently a DNR tattoo is not valid.  You have to have proper paperwork, doctors/nurses won't accept a DNR tattoo by itself.  The more you know...


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 28, 2018)

I don't have any tattoos.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 28, 2018)

drifter said:


> I don't have any tattoos.


Ricardo Montelban had a Tattoo...........


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 28, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have any tattoos.
> ...



 No Thanks.

My boyfriend has tattoos. I''m just not into them myself. To each their own.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 28, 2018)

drifter said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


It was a TV show........  Fantasy Island.  That was the character's name......


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 28, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Oh i get it now


----------



## Witchit (Apr 29, 2018)

drifter said:


> I don't have any tattoos.


If my daughter hadn’t asked, I still wouldn’t.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 29, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo
Gracie_
_Peach's sore back_
_
*April 29: The Full Pink Moon*
One of the earliest-blooming, widespread flowers in North America is the grass pink or wild ground phlox. Other names for this full moon are the Full Sprouting Grass Moon, the Egg Moon and, to some coastal tribes, the Full Fish Moon, to mark when the shad come upstream to spawn. Fullness occurs at 8:58 p.m. EDT








_


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Apr 29, 2018)

Sheesh .. missed her by I...I that much.. Love Ya Mama Fox ...(or is it Fox Mama) ... mmm


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 29, 2018)

Witchit said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have any tattoos.
> ...



I think it's great you and your daughter bonded that way.


----------



## Witchit (Apr 29, 2018)

drifter said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



It was a wonderful day, and I am glad we did, too.


----------



## Witchit (Apr 29, 2018)

Road trip today, hope everybody has a great day.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 29, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning. For my daughter's birthday, we are getting matching tattoos. This will be her 6th or 7th, and my first. I am absolutely petrified.
> ...



I never got a tattoo in spite of peer pressure to get one by workmates.,when I was 19 and worked in a factory.
When you are 19 you will do dumb things like that, but one of my workmates got an infected tattoo on his arm and he finally went to the doctors who told him if he had waited any longer he would have had to have his arm amputated. That put me off if nothing else did.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 29, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



That's a bummer. I am in two minds if I should ring an ambulance if I get a heart attack. I might just unbolt the door so they don't have to break it down, and go to bed to die.  To die once will be enough for me.


----------



## Witchit (Apr 29, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Witchit said:
> ...



That would, yes. We did serious research and went to a highly reputable artist, and i am following instructions to the letter. This was my daughter's eighth, and she's never had an infection.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 29, 2018)

Witchit said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Truth Is, I was just scared of getting a needle stuck in me a thousand times


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (Apr 29, 2018)

It's late

mmm.  should I have a cup of coffee and go to bed or just go to bed..

Yup, it's a quandary..


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 29, 2018)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Sheesh .. missed her by I...I that much.. Love Ya Mama Fox ...(or is it Fox Mama) ... mmm



Aw thanks Sweetie.  It's always happiness to see that Lumpy dropped by the Coffee Shop.  You should do that a lot more often.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 29, 2018)

And good morning everybody.  It is a beautiful bright blue morning in New Mexico and we'll probably see low 80's at least in parts of the city today.  (Albuquerque has three different climates--the bosque along the river, the foothills next to the mountain, and all of us in the middle usually experience somewhat different weather, ergo three different weather reports.  It is roughly 1,800 feet from the lowest elevation to the highest.)  Unfortunately we remain in severe drought conditions and almost continuous red flag (danger of fire) status.


----------



## Witchit (Apr 29, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Me too.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 29, 2018)

The only tattoo I ever had done was when I was 18, Navy A school in San Diego.  It was a weekend and we were imbibing a little heavier than usual.......

The one I have is similar to this only without the flag;


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Apr 29, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sheesh .. missed her by I...I that much.. Love Ya Mama Fox ...(or is it Fox Mama) ... mmm
> ...



Well, it's not like I don't love y'all, I recommend the Coffee Shop to USMB warm hearted members I run across quite often but 

I tend to fade in and out of posting nowadays, sometimes I don't post for weeks or months.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Apr 29, 2018)

I almost got a little red devil tattoo in the younger years but by the time they got around to turning my skin into hamburger, I'd sobered up..


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 29, 2018)

Yesterday I transplanted my moms Iris's and the day before that planted a rose brush and cosmos flowers. I've never gardened before so I'm hoping I do it right. 

I was tempted to plant some other seeds but want to stay out of jail.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 29, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Witchit said:
> ...


The troops overseas give each other tattoos.  My SIL has some pretty ugly artwork, but it's some kind of bonding experience.  I'm glad we didn't bond that way when I was in service!


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Apr 30, 2018)

drifter said:


> Yesterday I transplanted my moms Iris's and the day before that planted a rose brush and cosmos flowers. I've never gardened before so I'm hoping I do it right.
> 
> I was tempted to plant some other seeds but want to stay out of jail.



Small seed to huge plant, still amazes me, I'm one of those rare tall skinny hobbits I'm thinkin...


----------



## Gracie (Apr 30, 2018)

A friend of mine has offered me a dog. She is a small 5 year old yorkie..that is preggers. The father is another yorkie. I cannot have her until she has the pups and weans them. The pups will be sold for 500 bucks each and the owner cannot keep the mother because her other dog tries to attack mama. Her name is Lucy. I met her today. She is robotic. Not shy, but not outgoing either. She seems...lost. The history of this dog is, she was kept outside but let in "once in awhile". Her main usage was to pop out puppies. She was not shown love, nor knows what it even means. Like I said..she is robotic. She comes when you call...with her head down. She does not flinch when you pick her up. She does not move once picked up. She will not look you in the face. She does not bark. She does not wag her little tail. She is a robot. Like, "ok. I am doing as requested. What do you want now of me?".
It depressed me seeing this. I can't say she is a sweet dog because I don't know. She didn't run from me. She didn't cringe. She just stood there and waited for a command then did as requested.
"Come here, Lucy". She came.
"Oh Lucy, you are so pretty".
Head down. No emotion whatsoever. It broke my heart.
The current owner got her a month ago when she was in heat and her little yorkie male got to her before she could take her in to be spayed. I think she deliberately let it happen because again, poor little lucy is going to have puppies...which has been her whole life her duty to do. But afterwards...she is to be shipped off again because one of the other dogs keeps picking on her. Hence...her being offered to me.
She is not house trained. Which is a problem. So my question is...how hard is it to train a robotic older dog to pee in a litter box? I have no doggie door. And..should I even give this poor dog a chance of a life with someone that can love her or is it too late for Lucy? Plus, the guy we live with...we are responsible for our room...that is carpeted.
Lots for me to think about. But..I still grieve for Karma. I still ache and hurt and cry for her. I think this is why I have been down in the dumps so long this last bout of depression. Karma. I miss her so much.
So is getting Lucy going to be a detriment to me...or worse...to her? I just feel so bad for her. But I also don't want to be homeless again if I can't train her to go in a potty box.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Apr 30, 2018)

Gracie said:


> A friend of mine has offered me a dog. She is a small 5 year old yorkie..that is preggers. The father is another yorkie. I cannot have her until she has the pups and weans them. The pups will be sold for 500 bucks each and the owner cannot keep the mother because her other dog tries to attack mama. Her name is Lucy. I met her today. She is robotic. Not shy, but not outgoing either. She seems...lost. The history of this dog is, she was kept outside but let in "once in awhile". Her main usage was to pop out puppies. She was not shown love, nor knows what it even means. Like I said..she is robotic. She comes when you call...with her head down. She does not flinch when you pick her up. She does not move once picked up. She will not look you in the face. She does not bark. She does not wag her little tail. She is a robot. Like, "ok. I am doing as requested. What do you want now of me?".
> It depressed me seeing this. I can't say she is a sweet dog because I don't know. She didn't run from me. She didn't cringe. She just stood there and waited for a command then did as requested.
> "Come here, Lucy". She came.
> "Oh Lucy, you are so pretty".
> ...



 Short version .. you've already made the decision and you're hooked.

 Quit the stress, get a roomy cage which includes room for a poop/peeing pad and take the little squirt on frequent healthy walks. mmm .. then there's the other stuff..

Well, that's what I think..

.. and Hello Gracie Darlin...


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 30, 2018)

drifter said:


> Yesterday I transplanted my moms Iris's and the day before that planted a rose brush and cosmos flowers. I've never gardened before so I'm hoping I do it right.
> 
> I was tempted to plant some other seeds but want to stay out of jail.



You probably did fine.  I love to garden, but these days it just isn't in the cards for me.


----------



## Witchit (Apr 30, 2018)

So this took a three-hour drive and a half-hour trek (full circle) but we got to see one of the four corners of the earth.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 30, 2018)

Gracie said:


> A friend of mine has offered me a dog. She is a small 5 year old yorkie..that is preggers. The father is another yorkie. I cannot have her until she has the pups and weans them. The pups will be sold for 500 bucks each and the owner cannot keep the mother because her other dog tries to attack mama. Her name is Lucy. I met her today. She is robotic. Not shy, but not outgoing either. She seems...lost. The history of this dog is, she was kept outside but let in "once in awhile". Her main usage was to pop out puppies. She was not shown love, nor knows what it even means. Like I said..she is robotic. She comes when you call...with her head down. She does not flinch when you pick her up. She does not move once picked up. She will not look you in the face. She does not bark. She does not wag her little tail. She is a robot. Like, "ok. I am doing as requested. What do you want now of me?".
> It depressed me seeing this. I can't say she is a sweet dog because I don't know. She didn't run from me. She didn't cringe. She just stood there and waited for a command then did as requested.
> "Come here, Lucy". She came.
> "Oh Lucy, you are so pretty".
> ...



My cousin Sandy, RIP, adopted a Shi Tzu who was just as you are describing this Yorkie.  She had been used as a breeding machine and when Sandy got her she was withdrawn, non responsive, not well house broken, yadda yadda.  But within a year she was a member of the family, loving, playful, personality plus.  And that didn't change when my cousin suddenly died and my aunt took the dog.

The potty training is a bit dicier.  Yorkies, like the Shi Tzu and also the mini doxies, tend to be pretty stubborn when it comes to that, but can be taught with persistence and training.  You have to take them out periodically and watch them.  But they also do small 'jobs' and Resolve (the carpet spot cleaner) and paper towels take care of any accidents nicely.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 30, 2018)

Witchit said:


> So this took a three-hour drive and a half-hour trek (full circle) but we got to see one of the four corners of the earth.
> 
> View attachment 190772 View attachment 190773


Hmmm...I'll have to make that detour this fall, on my trips between Waukesha and the tree ranch.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 30, 2018)

Gracie said:


> A friend of mine has offered me a dog. She is a small 5 year old yorkie..that is preggers. The father is another yorkie. I cannot have her until she has the pups and weans them. The pups will be sold for 500 bucks each and the owner cannot keep the mother because her other dog tries to attack mama. Her name is Lucy. I met her today. She is robotic. Not shy, but not outgoing either. She seems...lost. The history of this dog is, she was kept outside but let in "once in awhile". Her main usage was to pop out puppies. She was not shown love, nor knows what it even means. Like I said..she is robotic. She comes when you call...with her head down. She does not flinch when you pick her up. She does not move once picked up. She will not look you in the face. She does not bark. She does not wag her little tail. She is a robot. Like, "ok. I am doing as requested. What do you want now of me?".
> It depressed me seeing this. I can't say she is a sweet dog because I don't know. She didn't run from me. She didn't cringe. She just stood there and waited for a command then did as requested.
> "Come here, Lucy". She came.
> "Oh Lucy, you are so pretty".
> ...


Gracie, my current "companion" dog is a pug-rat terrier mix whose history appears to have been much the same as this Yorkie.  Penny is still shy, but not like she was.  The foster organization was so pleased that someone wanted this dejected,"robotic" dog that they let me go without the usual home visit.  While she's still shy around strangers, she gets so excited and animated when I come to her, she's comical.  She's even started bark-howling "IROVU" when I pick her up at the doggie sitter.  She's quiet, not "barky" gets on very well with the cats, and I did manage to get her to tell me, although subtly, when she needs to go out.  Also, piddle-pads work better for small dogs than boxes.  My old doxie used the pee training pads and hated boxes.  You may be the best thing that has ever happened to this poor, small, scrap of a dog that's been forced into an unpleasant life.  Lucy probably has the best chance ever with you, you have so much to give!


----------



## peach174 (Apr 30, 2018)

I am much better today thanks to; down time, relaxing , muscle pain reliever rubs and heat massage mat for 5 days and Mr. P's ever loving care. 
You can take me off the list Foxfyre.  

It's been really windy here with many dust devils.
We get them really bad like this it seems ,about every four years or so.
They are so big across the base that it's almost like a mini twister.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 30, 2018)

I will get Lucy on Friday for a one on one visit for a few hours and I will see how things go. I will use a piddle pad IF I get her permanently. I still have some months to go before anything is final but until then...at least we can get to know one another better.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## saveliberty (Apr 30, 2018)

Gracie said:


> A friend of mine has offered me a dog. She is a small 5 year old yorkie..that is preggers. The father is another yorkie. I cannot have her until she has the pups and weans them. The pups will be sold for 500 bucks each and the owner cannot keep the mother because her other dog tries to attack mama. Her name is Lucy. I met her today. She is robotic. Not shy, but not outgoing either. She seems...lost. The history of this dog is, she was kept outside but let in "once in awhile". Her main usage was to pop out puppies. She was not shown love, nor knows what it even means. Like I said..she is robotic. She comes when you call...with her head down. She does not flinch when you pick her up. She does not move once picked up. She will not look you in the face. She does not bark. She does not wag her little tail. She is a robot. Like, "ok. I am doing as requested. What do you want now of me?".
> It depressed me seeing this. I can't say she is a sweet dog because I don't know. She didn't run from me. She didn't cringe. She just stood there and waited for a command then did as requested.
> "Come here, Lucy". She came.
> "Oh Lucy, you are so pretty".
> ...



Five years of bad habits will be a huge challenge.  I think you deserve (let that word deserve sink in a while) a puppy that you can train from the beginning.

By the way, I miss you too, but have no plans to replace you.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Apr 30, 2018)

Oddball said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > So this took a three-hour drive and a half-hour trek (full circle) but we got to see one of the four corners of the earth.
> ...



Oddball ..? ..  what the heck, Mr. Coolest has returned to the USMB.

 Good times ahead and very glad to see you around.....


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 30, 2018)

Gracie said:


>


She's a cutie!


----------



## peach174 (Apr 30, 2018)

Gracie said:


>



Ahhh...... What a cutie!
You need to think about her maybe never learning to love or be affectionate .
She might remain a robotic dog.
If she gets friendly with you then maybe she can learn to love and give lick kisses.
It's a hard decision to make.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 1, 2018)

The latest "techie" saga:
About 6 months ago I made the mistake of purchasing an (in my opinion over priced) Epson printer, based on quite a few positive reviews.  Figured maybe they have improved quite a bit in the last couple of decades, boy was I wrong.  Damn thing gave me nothing but fits since I set it up and none of my Linux machines would work with it.  Today I finally had enough and picked up a Canon, hooked it up and oops, not only could I not set up the wifi even my hard wired Win 7 machine wouldn't see it (turned out to be a bad USB port on my computer).  So back it went and I exchanged it for an HP, hooked it up, configured wifi and poof, it works on all of my machines, I should have known better so now it's HP printers for me from now on.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 1, 2018)

Now we have another potential saga unfolding.  The last couple of days a very large grey and white cat has set up housekeeping in out back yard, fairly dirty but extremely friendly, a people cat and wants to come in, needless to say Giz and Jasper are less than pleased with he/she/it's presence.  I figure the cat is either lost or abandoned so tomorrow we'll see if we can take it into the vet and see if it's chipped.  It's possible we may have another addition to the household.........  Not that I necessarily want that.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 1, 2018)

Gracie said:


> I will get Lucy on Friday for a one on one visit for a few hours and I will see how things go. I will use a piddle pad IF I get her permanently. I still have some months to go before anything is final but until then...at least we can get to know one another better.



I doubt a few hours will be enough.  It took several weeks for Sally the Shi Tzu to learn to trust and become her present joyful, happy, playful self.  But wow what a difference it was -- totally different than when cousin first got her.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 1, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo
Gracie_

_And we keep the porch light on so that many others scattered here and there can find their way back.




_


----------



## Lumpy 1 (May 1, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I will get Lucy on Friday for a one on one visit for a few hours and I will see how things go. I will use a piddle pad IF I get her permanently. I still have some months to go before anything is final but until then...at least we can get to know one another better.
> ...



We have a deer chihuahua that was supposed to be a chihuahua/papillon mix but she does prance like a papillon. She'd been abused and hated men with the exception on my now son-in-law  .. blah blah different story .

. So anyway .. that goofy dog squealed, ran or fake bit on me if I got within 5 feet for at least six months. Now, 4 years later-ish she won't leave me alone, loves on pretty well everyone to the level of pain in the neck-ish..


----------



## Dajjal (May 1, 2018)




----------



## Foxfyre (May 1, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 191083



One of my great nephews lived in in the southwestern New Mexico mountains and, when he got married, they decided to have it outdoors at his parents' ranch.  The open air pavilion housing the minister and bride and groom was positioned a few feet in front of the pasture fence.

And just as the ceremony was about to begin, to the left of the pavilion, the family's five saddle horses lined up just on the other side of the fence, their heads over the rail, to watch all the goings on.  The three family dogs were seated or standing on the near side of the fence, all in a row, just in front of the horses.  I have a good photo of it somewhere but probably packed away in a box in the garage or whatever.  But it is one of my favorite wedding memories.


----------



## Gracie (May 1, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I will get Lucy on Friday for a one on one visit for a few hours and I will see how things go. I will use a piddle pad IF I get her permanently. I still have some months to go before anything is final but until then...at least we can get to know one another better.
> ...


This is just to see how we both get along..how she does with dennis, etc. I am not basing anything on this visit except to see how she is NOT surrounded by 10 dogs.


----------



## Gracie (May 1, 2018)

I don't think I have it in me any more to have another dog. I feel sorry for Lucy, but...that is about all I feel at the moment. I will still dog sit her on Friday because my friend is going into town and has to keep her separated from the others due to Dottie beating her up (Dottie is a rat terrier) and I said I would watch her while she is running around. So..I will do that. But I am pretty sure I will not take Lucy permanently.
My heart died with Karma.


----------



## froggy (May 1, 2018)

I just drop in for a Cuppa Java and to say it has been a while


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 1, 2018)

It's over... I have seen it all... I can move on from this big blue marble... And I don't even consume alcohol anymore... Ernest and Julio were putting Wine into cardboard along time ago... Now some rocket surgeon is putting Whiskey, Tequila and Vodka in a box...    

Black Box Is Making Boxed Whiskey, Tequila, and Vodka


----------



## Ringel05 (May 1, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> It's over... I have seen it all... I can move on from this big blue marble... And I don't even consume alcohol anymore... Ernest and Julio were putting Wine into cardboard along time ago... Now some rocket surgeon is putting Whiskey, Tequila and Vodka in a box...
> 
> Black Box Is Making Boxed Whiskey, Tequila, and Vodka


I make gin in the bathtub........


----------



## Foxfyre (May 1, 2018)

froggy said:


> I just drop in for a Cuppa Java and to say it has been a while



Hey froggy.  Always a good day when you drop by.  You should do it more often.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 1, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> It's over... I have seen it all... I can move on from this big blue marble... And I don't even consume alcohol anymore... Ernest and Julio were putting Wine into cardboard along time ago... Now some rocket surgeon is putting Whiskey, Tequila and Vodka in a box...
> 
> Black Box Is Making Boxed Whiskey, Tequila, and Vodka



Well presumably those boxes can be recycled and won't be clogging up the landfills.  You gotta look for the bright side in these things.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 1, 2018)

froggy said:


> I just drop in for a Cuppa Java and to say it has been a while


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 1, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 191083


Hey, when did you come by my place to take photos without telling me!


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 1, 2018)

It's a sad day here in Willow Mountain.  A friend came by with his new GF to introduce her.  While here, he let his hound dog loose, like he usually does.  I mentioned that the chickens were around somewhere and we should watch the dog.  Sure enough, while the GF was posing for photos with the goat kids, a horrible squawking alarmed all of us.  The dog had gotten not just one of the chickens but the one with the most outgoing personality and who laid an egg daily.  While the punctured fowl was dying, my partner cradled it in his arms, stroking its head.  I wanted to put it quickly out of its mortal misery and almost came to blows with the idiot.  The bird is now laying on the kitchen counter, awaiting appropriate disposal of its mortal remains.  Anyone have a good recipe for chicken?


----------



## Montrovant (May 2, 2018)

I definitely would have gotten an A in my coding class if I hadn't managed to miss the first exam.

I took my final today.  I got a 91.72 grade when I finished.  Once it is manually looked over by the teacher, I expect to get at least a 97.24, or maybe a 98.62.  There are only 2 questions which were actually wrong when I reviewed things, worth 1.38 points each.  4 others were marked wrong, but they were actually correct, the program just couldn't tell because they were write-in answers rather than multiple choice.  On 1 of the 2 questions I got wrong, I think I may actually have been correct: the code that was shown seemed like an incorrect one to me.  I'll have to see what the teacher has to say once she manually grades.

I needed to get 585 out of 650 possible points for an A.  Right now I have 570.69.  After the final gets manually graded, I'll have 576.21 or 577.59.  If I had taken the first exam, I would only have needed to get 8 or 9 out of 50 possible points for an A.  

I know it doesn't really mean much in the end, but this will be my first class not getting an A.  It's annoying and frustrating.

Hopefully I don't miss any more tests!


----------



## Montrovant (May 2, 2018)

Does anyone happen to have a recommendation for a pay-as-you-go phone service?  I'm looking to just have an emergency phone for my car, not something I'm going to use regularly.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 2, 2018)

Ok                   Nosmo King  ,         did I miss the 411 on the road trip?   Details, I want details with pictures of depravity...


----------



## Foxfyre (May 2, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Does anyone happen to have a recommendation for a pay-as-you-go phone service?  I'm looking to just have an emergency phone for my car, not something I'm going to use regularly.



There are all kinds of cheap phones out there--check most convenience stores even--that you pay for so many minutes up front and that's it.  You can purchase additional minutes as you need them but don't have to sign up for any short or long term plan.  That's absolutely the cheapest means of communication short of smoke signals.

I use a cheap Verizon program that allows me so many minutes per month--I rarely use more than a small fraction of the allotted minutes--plus some other useful functions, and unlimited text for $25/month plus tax. You do have to sign up for like a two year contract to get that rate.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 2, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Does anyone happen to have a recommendation for a pay-as-you-go phone service?  I'm looking to just have an emergency phone for my car, not something I'm going to use regularly.


Basically look at the coverage maps for the areas you think you'll need the phone as a just in case to check out who covers that area best.  If Sprint has the best coverage then go with Virgin Mobile, cheap plans without any contract.

Pre-Paid Plans | Virgin Mobile

As with most pre-paid plans you have to buy your phone outright.  

Think about expanded use as you will probably end up doing what most of us do, move from using it as an emergency phone to almost everyday use....... convenience.


----------



## Montrovant (May 2, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone happen to have a recommendation for a pay-as-you-go phone service?  I'm looking to just have an emergency phone for my car, not something I'm going to use regularly.
> ...



My one concern is whether the pay as you go plans require you to keep adding minutes, or have them expire.  I wouldn't want to get a phone, stick it in my car, not use it for 3 months, then when I get in an accident and try to make a call, it doesn't work.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 2, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



The way I understand it is that you buy a card containing so much time that you insert in your phone.  And as long as you don't use those minutes, you don't lose them.  I have never had a phone like that though so maybe somebody who has would have better information on that.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 3, 2018)

A God soaking spring rain came down this afternoon.  Leaves on the trees are budding out at an alarming rate.  This is not the same forest it was just two weeks ago.  It is getting greener every hour!

We have two predominate colors in our neck of the woods; green or gray.  In the winter months stretching from early November to early April it is gray here.  The sky is gray.  The concrete pavement is gray.  The hillsides and ravines are essentially gray.  The snow as it gets dirty turns gray.  The river reflects the gray sky and forms a gray ribbon runnng toward the south.

But the color wheel changes this time of year.  Yellow daffodils and forsythia explode waking us from our gray world.  Purple and red and pink azaleas splash our eyes with their vivid colors.  And then comes the green!  I mowed the lawn and raked the clippings to expose the bright green shoots of this season's crop of lawn.  The eastern redbud on the north lawn is spectacular in lavender blossoms and it's easy to ignore the gray bark of the tree.

My friend from Brooklyn comes in the summer and remarks on our greenness.  Of course her's is a world of buildings and concrete with little room for big swaths of hardwood forests.  When I take her out to sight see, the fields of standing corn scream green!  The ravines and creeks and forests are not shy about being vibrant green.

We complain about the weather with its propensity to rain without warning.  But knowing how other parts of the country suffer with drought and unrelenting dryness, we can't help but take stock and be grateful for our climate here.  We don't suffer from wild fires because it's just too damp to burn.  We live on a stable part of the continent and have never felt an earthquake.  We live far enough east so when those violent spring storms breed tornadoes, it's late in the evening before they get here and have worn themselves out as they tear across the land.

All we get here are the occasional landslide and that is due to engineering that carves out roadways through our geology.  Clay soils deposited over shale and slate makes for tricky land to build a four lane highway over.  The Department of Highways favorite sign isn't "70 mph", it's "Falling Rocks".  In Great Britain they drive on the left side of the road.  In northeast Ohio, we drive on what's left of the road


----------



## Foxfyre (May 3, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> A God soaking spring rain came down this afternoon.  Leaves on the trees are budding out at an alarming rate.  This is not the same forest it was just two weeks ago.  It is getting greener every hour!
> 
> We have two predominate colors in our neck of the woods; green or gray.  In the winter months stretching from early November to early April it is gray here.  The sky is gray.  The concrete pavement is gray.  The hillsides and ravines are essentially gray.  The snow as it gets dirty turns gray.  The river reflects the gray sky and forms a gray ribbon runnng toward the south.
> 
> ...



We too can commend our weather for the lack of danger--the rare tornado maybe once in a decade is usually no more than an F-zero or F1 and does little damage if it does hit something.  No earthquakes though we are on an ancient fault line that could trigger one 8.0 or more in any given millenia.  Rare large hail, rare damaging winds, and unless we live in the forest or heavy brush, wild fires are not a problem.  There is the drought and the occasional flash flood and we too have falling rock from the high cliffs abutting the highways.  We don't enjoy the sea of green that you do, but we do enjoy abundant sunshine in skies so blue it can hurt your eyes to stare directly at it, and to stand in the high desert away from civilization is to actually feel the spirits that haunt the red rock adorned with a glorious blooming cactus or yellow snake weed.

I actually love country like yours Nosmo and I love the high desert and I love the prairies, and I love the high mountains, and I love the coast.  But I think I feel here is where I most belong.  At least for now.


----------



## Oddball (May 3, 2018)

Had an incredible lucid dream last night..

Was in a home workshop very much like the one my grandfather had in his basement when I snapped into recognizing I was in a dream...Tried pushing my hand through a cinder block wall and it didn't work...Sure that I was dreaming, I jumped in the air and floated up until my head penetrated the ceiling, then floated back down to the floor like a feather falling..Spent a couple minutes doing wacky stuff like walking through walls and picking up refrigerators with one hand, then decided to try and have some sort of meaningful experience....So I shouted out that I wanted to discover something useful or meaningful for my "awake" life, then heard some grunting animal noises, that I guess were supposed to be scary, coming from down a darkened hallway...Knowing I was in a dream and that I couldn't be harmed, I shouted "NO! NOT SCARED!" and out of the darkness came a little toddler boy....Acting glad to see him, I knelt down and asked him what he had for me...He started babbling something incomprehensible that sounded like a foreign language that I couldn't even begin to take a guess at.

I then woke up...Fell back asleep and popped into a couple other lucid moments, but that was the most memorable of them...Curioser and curioser.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 3, 2018)

Oddball said:


> Had an incredible lucid dream last night..
> 
> Was in a home workshop very much like the one my grandfather had in his basement when I snapped into recognizing I was in a dream...Tried pushing my hand through a cinder block wall and it didn't work...Sure that I was dreaming, I jumped in the air and floated up until my head penetrated the ceiling, then floated back down to the floor like a feather falling..Spent a couple minutes doing wacky stuff like walking through walls and picking up refrigerators with one hand, then decided to try and have some sort of meaningful experience....So I shouted out that I wanted to discover something useful or meaningful for my "awake" life, then heard some grunting animal noises, that I guess were supposed to be scary, coming from down a darkened hallway...Knowing I was in a dream and that I couldn't be harmed, I shouted "NO! NOT SCARED!" and out of the darkness came a little toddler boy....Acting glad to see him, I knelt down and asked him what he had for me...He started babbling something incomprehensible that sounded like a foreign language that I couldn't even begin to take a guess at.
> 
> I then woke up...Fell back asleep and popped into a couple other lucid moments, but that was the most memorable of them...Curioser and curioser.



I have 'supernatural' or 'sci fi' dreams too in which I know I am dreaming.  They usually are not at all disturbing, just interesting.  I can fly, breathe under water and do all sorts of things.  I haven't lifted any refrigerators or walked through walls--that's probably a guy thing.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 3, 2018)

Oddball said:


> Had an incredible lucid dream last night..
> 
> Was in a home workshop very much like the one my grandfather had in his basement when I snapped into recognizing I was in a dream...Tried pushing my hand through a cinder block wall and it didn't work...Sure that I was dreaming, I jumped in the air and floated up until my head penetrated the ceiling, then floated back down to the floor like a feather falling..Spent a couple minutes doing wacky stuff like walking through walls and picking up refrigerators with one hand, then decided to try and have some sort of meaningful experience....So I shouted out that I wanted to discover something useful or meaningful for my "awake" life, then heard some grunting animal noises, that I guess were supposed to be scary, coming from down a darkened hallway...Knowing I was in a dream and that I couldn't be harmed, I shouted "NO! NOT SCARED!" and out of the darkness came a little toddler boy....Acting glad to see him, I knelt down and asked him what he had for me...He started babbling something incomprehensible that sounded like a foreign language that I couldn't even begin to take a guess at.
> 
> I then woke up...Fell back asleep and popped into a couple other lucid moments, but that was the most memorable of them...Curioser and curioser.


Do you have repeat dreams where you revisit certain locations or repeat some specific actions?  I have a series of different places, and different themes that recur in my lucid dreams.


----------



## Oddball (May 3, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> I have 'supernatural' or 'sci fi' dreams too in which I know I am dreaming.  They usually are not at all disturbing, just interesting.  I can fly, breathe under water and do all sorts of things.  I haven't lifted any refrigerators or walked through walls--that's probably a guy thing.


Been experimenting with it for the last several years...Worked the very first time I tried it after becoming aware of the phenomenon...The next one didn't happen for about a year and a half.

Read some books on it and spent some time on forums with people who are naturals at it...Tried a bunch of herbs and other things to have more success at it (were only coming once every 4-6 weeks)...Then I discovered a new preparation called Claridream...I can take that once at every 5 days max, and I've only not gone lucid a couple times since I began the regimen...I'm now working on staying in the dream and getting a little more out of it, other than just hanging in there and seeing where it goes. 

A very surreal experience.

https://www.amazon.com/Field-Guide-Lucid-Dreaming-Oneironautics/dp/0761177396&tag=ff0d01-20

Claridream PRO


----------



## Oddball (May 3, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Do you have repeat dreams where you revisit certain locations or repeat some specific actions?  I have a series of different places, and different themes that recur in my lucid dreams.


I have repeat dreams and locations, but haven't snapped into lucidity during those dreams...I'll have to put some concentration on getting lucid during the recurring ones.


----------



## Oddball (May 4, 2018)

A video series on the topic...


----------



## Foxfyre (May 4, 2018)

Interesting but I think I'll just stick with whatever dreams come to me.


----------



## Montrovant (May 4, 2018)




----------



## Nosmo King (May 5, 2018)

What's your earliest memory?  I ask because I want to tell you mine.  It was at our old house on the top of the hill at May Street in East Liverpool's west end.  1009 May Street.  Mom and Pop bought the Big House in the city's Maplewood District in the autumn of 1966 when I was entering the fourth grade.  But May Street is where my earliest experiences happened.

We did what small boys do.  We excavated holes for no good reason.  Our tools were a rusty masonry trowel and a large soup spoon Keith Roberts swiped from his Mom's kitchen.  We explored the old stone quarry that sat atop the hill only a block away from our house at 1009.  Those adventures were cut short once the Ohio Department of Transportation sited Ohio Route 11 stretching the eastern state line from the Ohio Eiver to Lake Erie.

I guess they used a lot of dynamite to carve out the Right of way for the highway because we were constantly lectured on the dangers of blasting caps that might be laying around due to some negligent engineers.  I never saw one and I never knew anyone who had accidentally encountered one.

But my first memory was sitting on the front porch at 1009 with my Aunt Roxie, Mom's younger sister.  Aunt Roxie couldn't have been a freshman in high school at the time and served more as a big sister than a matronly aunt.  She taught me to blow bubble gum bubbles on that porch, making me a minor celebrity among my neighborhood friends.  That was the summer of 1961 and I was four and a half (I would have insisted you heard the 'half').

Tonight Aunt Roxie is in trouble.  She is in Cleveland waiting for the biopsy results from Uncle Jim's emergency surgery.  They found a tumor attached to his bladder and effecting the function of his lower bowel.  My cousins have rallied around and yet I feel helpless here 150 miles away.  I am worried about her and my uncle.  But Aunt Roxie was the first great influence on me after my parents and my big Scottish uncles.  Every time I chew Bazooka Joe, I grin and remember Aunt Roxie.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 5, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Had an incredible lucid dream last night..
> ...



I have repeat dreams.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 5, 2018)

I have dreams where I have a big test but I never went to class and so I panic.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 5, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.  I hope that the fourth was with you all in the day just ended.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo
Gracie
Nosmo's Uncle for good news and Aunt Roxie_

_And we keep the porch light on so that many others scattered here and there can find their way back.





_


----------



## Foxfyre (May 5, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> . . .snip. . .
> 
> Tonight Aunt Roxie is in trouble.  She is in Cleveland waiting for the biopsy results from Uncle Jim's emergency surgery.  They found a tumor attached to his bladder and effecting the function of his lower bowel.  My cousins have rallied around and yet I feel helpless here 150 miles away.  I am worried about her and my uncle.  But Aunt Roxie was the first great influence on me after my parents and my big Scottish uncles.  Every time I chew Bazooka Joe, I grin and remember Aunt Roxie.



We know how you feel Nosmo.  I am pretty much my Aunt Betty's only reliable caretaker so I don''t dare venture far for long--she will be 92 her birthday.  But Hombre's twin sister, who I love dearly, is not tolerating the chemo well at all and has been suffering in the hospital for more than two week now even after they stopped the chemo as the residual effects can be fierce.  And she is 14 hours away so we worry and care from afar.


----------



## Oddball (May 5, 2018)

Forget Drinko de Mayo....On 5 May 1961, America joined the manned space race...


----------



## Oddball (May 5, 2018)

drifter said:


> I have repeat dreams.


We all do...Recognizing the repetitive nature of dreaming is part of being able to attain lucidity in the dream...When you recognize that you're having a repeating scenario, you then do a reality check and notice that you're dreaming...It's at that point where you can begin to take control of what happens next.


----------



## Dajjal (May 5, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Interesting but I think I'll just stick with whatever dreams come to me.


 I sometimes have lucid dreams in colour. I realize I am dreaming and that I can make things happen and that usually involves trying to find a female. But most of my dreams are not lucid, they are just strange.


----------



## ricechickie (May 5, 2018)

Hi all! I haven’t been on much, and Coffee Shop fell off my alerts!

I’m going back to read a bit.  Just saying hi.


----------



## Oddball (May 5, 2018)

Saturday morning....Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 5, 2018)

drifter said:


> I have dreams where I have a big test but I never went to class and so I panic.



I have similar dreams.  I am at an appointment at work but forgot the paper work, it is time for a test but I didn't study, I am the speaker at an event and didn't prepare--that in truth has actually happened to me but thank goodness I'm pretty good at winging it--I am someplace totally inappropriately dressed or in one of those dreams in which I am undressed--or I need to be someplace and can't find it--I am in a hotel and don't remember what my room is and I don't have the key--that kind of thing.

I once heard or read or something that our dreams are often a means of working out things and therefore those frustrating kinds of dreams are a teaching experience.  What the lesson is I don't know though.

I have also heard opinions that dreams are actually out of body experiences, which could explain some things and/or offers all kinds of speculative possibilities.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 5, 2018)

Oddball said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I have repeat dreams.
> ...



Is that what you mean by lucid dreaming?  Being aware that you are dreaming?  I do that a LOT.  It comes in real handy in the very occasional nightmare as I realize that I have the power to wake myself up and stop it.


----------



## Oddball (May 5, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Is that what you mean by lucid dreaming?  Being aware that you are dreaming?  I do that a LOT.  It comes in real handy in the very occasional nightmare as I realize that I have the power to wake myself up and stop it.


It's being aware and taking control...If you had watched the Stewart Bell videos, you'd know that he had nightmares too...But you can take control of the nightmare...A lot of times it's your subconscious reaching out to you or seeking more information...Try stopping and confronting whatever situation it is in your next nightmare...It's a dream and certainly can't harm you.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 5, 2018)

If I become aware I am dreaming, the next morning I feel tired like I didn't get any sleep.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 5, 2018)

Oddball said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Is that what you mean by lucid dreaming?  Being aware that you are dreaming?  I do that a LOT.  It comes in real handy in the very occasional nightmare as I realize that I have the power to wake myself up and stop it.
> ...



Admitting I didn't watch all of the videos as there just wasn't sufficient interest at the time, but the topic in general is interesting to me.  As for the nightmares, I don't want them to continue so usually I know I am dreaming and simply wake myself up.  Sigh contentedly that I was able to stop it by waking up and go back to sleep.  The nightmare rarely reoccurs.   These are usually something bad chasing me and I am unable to run, unable to dial a phone for some reason--oddly the phones all still have dials instead of buttons in my dreams --can't get the car started or it turns into something other than a car.  Or I have forgotten to do something for a pet or a person and can't find them to correct it.  Stuff like that.   And I have no doubt all this relates to things that I do or have dreaded or feared in my past or maybe latent guilt for something I didn't resolve.   At any rate they are very rare and I just wake myself up.  And it is very rare that they reoccur at least at that time.

Now the good lucid dreams--when I know I am dreaming and not bound by natural inhibitions--I am extremely frustrated when I wake up and can't get back to them.  But oh well.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 5, 2018)

ricechickie said:


> Hi all! I haven’t been on much, and Coffee Shop fell off my alerts!
> 
> I’m going back to read a bit.  Just saying hi.



Happy to have you back ricechickie and know that you missed us.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 5, 2018)

Just got home from visiting my son who is stationed at Fort Hood, Texas.  Had a wonderful visit and our week together went by way too quickly.  Loved the weather and spoiled the crap out of my 3 grandkids.


----------



## Oddball (May 5, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Admitting I didn't watch all of the videos as there just wasn't sufficient interest at the time, but the topic in general is interesting to me.  As for the nightmares, I don't want them to continue so usually I know I am dreaming and simply wake myself up.  Sigh contentedly that I was able to stop it by waking up and go back to sleep.  The nightmare rarely reoccurs.   These are usually something bad chasing me and I am unable to run, unable to dial a phone for some reason--oddly the phones all still have dials instead of buttons in my dreams --can't get the car started or it turns into something other than a car.  Or I have forgotten to do something for a pet or a person and can't find them to correct it.  Stuff like that.   And I have no doubt all this relates to things that I do or have dreaded or feared in my past or maybe latent guilt for something I didn't resolve.   At any rate they are very rare and I just wake myself up.  And it is very rare that they reoccur at least at that time.
> 
> Now the good lucid dreams--when I know I am dreaming and not bound by natural inhibitions--I am extremely frustrated when I wake up and can't get back to them.  But oh well.


Just stop trying to run, and see what it is that whatever is chasing you wants....It's probably something totally benign...Then after you address it, the nightmares probably won't return.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 5, 2018)

Oddball said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Admitting I didn't watch all of the videos as there just wasn't sufficient interest at the time, but the topic in general is interesting to me.  As for the nightmares, I don't want them to continue so usually I know I am dreaming and simply wake myself up.  Sigh contentedly that I was able to stop it by waking up and go back to sleep.  The nightmare rarely reoccurs.   These are usually something bad chasing me and I am unable to run, unable to dial a phone for some reason--oddly the phones all still have dials instead of buttons in my dreams --can't get the car started or it turns into something other than a car.  Or I have forgotten to do something for a pet or a person and can't find them to correct it.  Stuff like that.   And I have no doubt all this relates to things that I do or have dreaded or feared in my past or maybe latent guilt for something I didn't resolve.   At any rate they are very rare and I just wake myself up.  And it is very rare that they reoccur at least at that time.
> ...



I usually KNOW who or what is chasing me and they mean me no good--they are armed with a knife or something as sinister and/or have made their intentions clear.  These dreams do not traumatize me--I don't wake up afraid, just relieved that I can get on to something hopefully pleasant.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 5, 2018)

My crystal ball says that Mendelssohn #14 will beat the favorite Justify #7 to win the Kentucky Derby.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 5, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> My crystal ball says that Mendelssohn #14 will beat the favorite Justify #7 to win the Kentucky Derby.



I'll be watching BBD.  And happiness is anytime you drop in with a prediction or any other time.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 5, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> My crystal ball says that Mendelssohn #14 will beat the favorite Justify #7 to win the Kentucky Derby.



By the way, are you Irish that you picked an Irish horse?  He was 7 to 1 the last time I looked, but I agree he is an interesting one to watch.

I love the Derby.   No more magnificent event in all of the horse racing world.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 5, 2018)

The year was 1976... I had just graduated from AIT at Ft Jackson, S.C. and was on leave... I flew into Louisville and some friends from back home (120 miles away) picked me up at the airport and we went to the Derby... We were in the infield and should have been arrested... I really do wish I remembered more of the day, but alas I was trashed... My only experience at a horserace...


----------



## Oddball (May 5, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> I usually KNOW who or what is chasing me and they mean me no good--they are armed with a knife or something as sinister and/or have made their intentions clear.  These dreams do not traumatize me--I don't wake up afraid, just relieved that I can get on to something hopefully pleasant.


They can't stab you, it's a dream...Just suppose you made your intentions to them just as clear...Doesn't it make you wonder what comes next?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 5, 2018)

Oddball said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I usually KNOW who or what is chasing me and they mean me no good--they are armed with a knife or something as sinister and/or have made their intentions clear.  These dreams do not traumatize me--I don't wake up afraid, just relieved that I can get on to something hopefully pleasant.
> ...



Not yet.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 5, 2018)

My pick for the winner of the Kentucky derby finished dead last.  Going to have my crystal ball drilled out so I can use it as a bowling ball.


----------



## Oddball (May 5, 2018)

Shiny and colorful....


----------



## Foxfyre (May 6, 2018)

Something to ponder:


----------



## Foxfyre (May 6, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys. I hope that the fourth was with you all in the day just ended.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo
Gracie
Nosmo's Uncle for good news and Aunt Roxie_

_And we keep the porch light on so that many others scattered here and there can find their way back.

This sort of sums up a lot of today's discussion in the Coffee shop:



_


----------



## Ringel05 (May 6, 2018)

Morning everyone, woke up with my back killing me but it's pretty much expected as I've been working out more lately.  Yesterday went the the Indian arts and crafts fair in Bernalillo, lots of very expensive items.......  Then took a drive up to the Jemez Pueblo just for the halibut.........  Other than that didn't do much except work on trying to find out why my modem keeps intermittently dropping the wifi signal, primarily in the evening.......... when I use lots of bandwidth..........


----------



## Ringel05 (May 6, 2018)

Also this morning I saw my first Yellow Headed Blackbird in the back yard.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 6, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Something to ponder:


Humans.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 6, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Something to ponder:
> ...



I saw the 'shadow' animals first.  Weird.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 6, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Simply, visual perception.  As to what it means in terms of why some see one image or the other first is still open to debate at different levels.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 6, 2018)

critters... blinked twice and seen humans...


----------



## Montrovant (May 6, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



And don't forget that just because someone sees the animals or people first at one viewing, doesn't mean they'd see the same thing first at another viewing.  There are probably a number of different factors involved in what a person sees first, from purely physiological ones to psychological.


----------



## Hossfly (May 6, 2018)

Just popped in for a cuppa.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 6, 2018)

Oddball said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I have 'supernatural' or 'sci fi' dreams too in which I know I am dreaming.  They usually are not at all disturbing, just interesting.  I can fly, breathe under water and do all sorts of things.  I haven't lifted any refrigerators or walked through walls--that's probably a guy thing.
> ...


If you think lucid dreaming is great, try astral projection.  It's a trip (pun intended).


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 6, 2018)

Oddball said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have repeat dreams where you revisit certain locations or repeat some specific actions?  I have a series of different places, and different themes that recur in my lucid dreams.
> ...


The repeaters are the ones during which I am most lucid.  Perhaps I am controlling where and how the dream progresses.  I have lots of locations, a gravel river bed, climbing to a mountain lodge, various houses, among others.  Situations include: not being able to find my uniform/proper insignia, showing up to teach an engine class in a skirt and heels, or riding a mighty steed through a shopping mall to fight a dragon.  Some are creepy, scary but most are fun or challenging.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 6, 2018)

drifter said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


What are they about?


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 6, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


Not just aware that you are dreaming, but exerting some level of control over what happens during the dream. If something wakes me while lucid dreaming, I can usually go back into the dream, as long as I don't have to get up and focus on some other issue.  There are definitely times when I know I'm trying to work out some anxiety or problem that's been bothering me.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 6, 2018)

Oddball said:


> Shiny and colorful....


Anyone who has the chance, visit the Santa Maria Air Museum in NM.  It's small but has some really neat displays.  When I went there, they had one of the only operational P38s.  They were flying "airshows" periodically, featuring their flying history.  I didn't know it then, but I discovered that many combat aircraft had flight control surfaces (aileron, rudder, and elevator) made of fabric.  Why?  They could take a hit and still remain functional often when metallic control surfaces would be deformed or destroyed if shot through.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 6, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Something to ponder:


I had to squint to see the animals.  Is that good, or bad?


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 6, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> Just popped in for a cuppa.


Glad to see ya!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 7, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Something to ponder:
> ...



I don't think you can qualify it as good, bad.  As Montro suggested, any one of us might see it differenty at any given time.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 7, 2018)

Good night Darlinks.  No change in the vigil list.


----------



## Sbiker (May 7, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night Darlinks.  No change in the vigil list.



And hello again!


----------



## Sbiker (May 7, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



It remembers another test for adults 






Who sees the dolphins first?


----------



## Ringel05 (May 7, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


There are dolphins?


----------



## Hossfly (May 7, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Dolphins? What dolphins? We don't see no stinkin' dolphins!


----------



## Ringel05 (May 7, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I had to refocus but I finally see them.


----------



## Hossfly (May 7, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


Me too.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 7, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night Darlinks.  No change in the vigil list.
> ...



Hey Sbiker!   Been missing you.

"What Does the Fox Say?" was written and intended as a joke and was never intended to be taken seriously.  But there was something about it that really caught on and it became an immediate hit.  One of my very favorite renditions was on "Dancing with the Stars" several years ago when Derek Hough choreographed a team dance around it.  It was the terrific.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 7, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> Just popped in for a cuppa.



Dang Hossfly.  Somehow I completely missed this post.  We've been missing you too!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 7, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Okay, I finally found the dolphins too.


----------



## Montrovant (May 7, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I wouldn't know that song if it weren't for the little one.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 7, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



To a quasi-musician though, it is good stuff.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 7, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> I had to refocus but I finally see them.



Took me an hour and a half...


----------



## Hossfly (May 7, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I had to refocus but I finally see them.
> ...


Couldn't take your eyes off the boobies?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 7, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> Couldn't take your eyes off the boobies?



That isn't where I found my first Dolphin...


----------



## Sbiker (May 7, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



My life is not well organized, so I can periodically be out  A kind of character, I think, or maybe a zodiak sign


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 7, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> My life is not well organized, so I can periodically be out  A kind of character, I think, or maybe a zodiak sign



Hey shitisky happens!  Life's a mess...  No biggie...


----------



## Foxfyre (May 7, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



Life, especially the one that isn't precisely structured, does have a way of taking us in many different directions.  I would be the first to say that in the grand scheme of things, the Coffee Shop or message boarding in general should be pretty far down on the list in importance.


----------



## Montrovant (May 7, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I am a quasi-musician, and while it's a nice kid's song, otherwise I'm not a fan.


----------



## Sbiker (May 7, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > My life is not well organized, so I can periodically be out  A kind of character, I think, or maybe a zodiak sign
> ...



But a tonns of business literature usually say, how we have to organize our life!  A millions of lemmnigs can't be wrong!


----------



## Sbiker (May 7, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Who knows, what is really important in this world? Wanna make the God to laugh - just tell him about your plans...


----------



## Foxfyre (May 8, 2018)

Good morning everybody.  Was just scanning the news here and there on the internet this morning and ran across this.  Apparently NFL fans have had a lot of fun with this, most giving negative if not mean reviews for Tom Brady's outfit at the Met Gala last night.

So what do you think?  Have we evolved to the point that the guys should be able to wear something different than the usual plain tuxedo or business suit as formal wear?  Or is this a not that good a look?  (That is if you guys can sort of ignore Mrs. Brady (Gisele Bündchen Brady) long enough to focus on Tom.  )


----------



## Ringel05 (May 8, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Was just scanning the news here and there on the internet this morning and ran across this.  Apparently NFL fans have had a lot of fun with this, most giving negative if not mean reviews for Tom Brady's outfit at the Met Gala last night.
> 
> So what do you think?  Have we evolved to the point that the guys should be able to wear something different than the usual plain tuxedo or business suit as formal wear?  Or is this a not that good a look?  (That is if you guys can sort of ignore Mrs. Brady (Gisele Bündchen Brady) long enough to focus on Tom.  )


There are people other than Gisele in the picture??!!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 8, 2018)

I will say that I didn't find Brady's outfit to be inappropriate and I think he looks very nice.   I don't mind if the guys choose to be fashionable along with the ladies though I personally prefer a masculine trend more than an effeminate one for the guys.  I don't think Brady looks at all effeminate.  But dashing characters of old were quite stylish and decorative in their dress:


----------



## Nosmo King (May 8, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Was just scanning the news here and there on the internet this morning and ran across this.  Apparently NFL fans have had a lot of fun with this, most giving negative if not mean reviews for Tom Brady's outfit at the Met Gala last night.
> 
> So what do you think?  Have we evolved to the point that the guys should be able to wear something different than the usual plain tuxedo or business suit as formal wear?  Or is this a not that good a look?  (That is if you guys can sort of ignore Mrs. Brady (Gisele Bündchen Brady) long enough to focus on Tom.  )


When Giselle told Tom they were going to the opera, did Tom think he was really going to the Opry as in Grand Ol'?


----------



## Ringel05 (May 8, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> I will say that I didn't find Brady's outfit to be inappropriate and I think he looks very nice.   I don't mind if the guys choose to be fashionable along with the ladies though I personally prefer a masculine trend more than an effeminate one for the guys.  I don't think Brady looks at all effeminate.  But dashing characters of old were quite stylish and decorative in their dress:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not formal enough........  I prefer something a little more courtly......


----------



## Foxfyre (May 8, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  Was just scanning the news here and there on the internet this morning and ran across this.  Apparently NFL fans have had a lot of fun with this, most giving negative if not mean reviews for Tom Brady's outfit at the Met Gala last night.
> ...



Does that mean you don't like his outfit?  I didn't think country when I saw it but I guess it could be.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 8, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Wearing a jacket like that means you're either crooning a country tune in Nashville or hailing a cab for a tenant in Manhattan.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 8, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Wearing a jacket like that means you're either crooning a country tune in Nashville or hailing a cab for a tenant in Manhattan.



No doubt about it, whoever was wearing it would be sashaying...


----------



## Foxfyre (May 8, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



LOL.  Okay we'll put you down as 'not a fan'.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (May 8, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Couldn't take your eyes off the boobies?
> ...


*Green Is the Color of Bread Mold*

I prefer mine in tuna-fish cans.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 8, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I am the last man to advise anyone,on wardrobe.  Right now I'm wearing a Bob Marley t shirt I bought on a Christmas vacation in the Bahamas, khaki shorts and Reebok tennis shoes.

My sartorial choices run in the 'bruised' palette of solid colors brown, green, navy blue and black.  Draped over my endomorphic frame, I tend not to present clothes well.  I do ties well, choosing more colorful cravats.

Winter brings out my collection of solid color fleeces and The Ohio State University sweatshirts.  Levi's and corduroy round out the wardrobe.  If you're looking for a clothes horse, move on for I will disappoint.


----------



## Montrovant (May 8, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Was just scanning the news here and there on the internet this morning and ran across this.  Apparently NFL fans have had a lot of fun with this, most giving negative if not mean reviews for Tom Brady's outfit at the Met Gala last night.
> 
> So what do you think?  Have we evolved to the point that the guys should be able to wear something different than the usual plain tuxedo or business suit as formal wear?  Or is this a not that good a look?  (That is if you guys can sort of ignore Mrs. Brady (Gisele Bündchen Brady) long enough to focus on Tom.  )



I don't think either of them looks particularly good in this picture.  

Brady's jacket might be fine, if it wasn't paired with that turtleneck.  I don't think the beads or stones down the seams of the pants would ever work, though.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 8, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Was just scanning the news here and there on the internet this morning and ran across this.  Apparently NFL fans have had a lot of fun with this, most giving negative if not mean reviews for Tom Brady's outfit at the Met Gala last night.
> 
> So what do you think?  Have we evolved to the point that the guys should be able to wear something different than the usual plain tuxedo or business suit as formal wear?  Or is this a not that good a look?  (That is if you guys can sort of ignore Mrs. Brady (Gisele Bündchen Brady) long enough to focus on Tom.  )


We've not devolved enough yet.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 8, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  Was just scanning the news here and there on the internet this morning and ran across this.  Apparently NFL fans have had a lot of fun with this, most giving negative if not mean reviews for Tom Brady's outfit at the Met Gala last night.
> ...


Nope but I'm slowly getting there........ Paused in the mid to late 1800s..........


----------



## Dalia (May 8, 2018)

Oddball said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I usually KNOW who or what is chasing me and they mean me no good--they are armed with a knife or something as sinister and/or have made their intentions clear.  These dreams do not traumatize me--I don't wake up afraid, just relieved that I can get on to something hopefully pleasant.
> ...


Hi Foxfire and all, very very hot here in France. i will take a cold beer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I say: I find that dreaming can be scary one wonders if it is real or not as if one would have really lived it?


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 8, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Serviceable and attractive without the peacock effect of earlier fashions.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 8, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Well, whether you are a fashion icon or a trend setter, you're okay in my book Nosmo.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 8, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  Was just scanning the news here and there on the internet this morning and ran across this.  Apparently NFL fans have had a lot of fun with this, most giving negative if not mean reviews for Tom Brady's outfit at the Met Gala last night.
> ...



Really?  I thought both Tom and Gisele looked really really good.  But I do seem to be getting consistent negative response from the guys.  I wish some of the gals would chime in so I could know whether I'm the lone voice of approval here.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 8, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  Was just scanning the news here and there on the internet this morning and ran across this.  Apparently NFL fans have had a lot of fun with this, most giving negative if not mean reviews for Tom Brady's outfit at the Met Gala last night.
> ...



The one with the enormous muff is the most intriguing.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 8, 2018)

Dalia said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Hey Dalia!!!   Welcome back!!!   Been missing you and the beer in the Coffee shop is indeed ice cold.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 8, 2018)

Greetings from the not-so-frozen-North!
Breakup progresses apace.  Most of the underground ice is melted, allowing the surface water to drain.  Maybe next week I'll be able to park the car closer to the house.  The ground is firm enough now, except a few mushy spots, that I can start getting some work done around here.  The birch trees are poised on the verge of bursting into green, you can see the buds plumping up.  It usually takes about three days for birch to leaf out.  After that, the cottonwood trees will begin dropping those damned pods on everything.  And then we'll be coated with the yellow pollen from the spruce trees.  Nature sure is messy.
I went to the first farmers' flea market Saturday.  Chilly wind, weak sun, but a few brave souls brought out their livestock for sale.  Lots of fowl, a few goats, one piglet, and a bunch of bunnies.  I bought two turkey hens that are laying eggs.  Now I'm getting turkey eggs as well as chicken.  I also bought a rooster but I think I got a dud.  He's shown no interest in the hens, preferring to hang out with those turkey hens.  Needless to say, I didn't get him to squire a pair of turkeys around.  If he doesn't get with the program, I'll make stew of him and get another rooster to do the job.  It's kind of neat, though, watching the birds wander around searching for their food.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 8, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Though in their day, the peacocks and their ladies no doubt saw themselves as appropriately and fashionably dressed.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 8, 2018)

Dalia said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


One of the things about lucid dreams is that you can control the scary ones, directing the action and diminishing the scary parts.


----------



## Dalia (May 8, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


Foxfire it is been so hot here in France for at least a week.my batteries are empty  so I drink but not too much


----------



## Ringel05 (May 8, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Like I said I just paused.......  Can't wait to get to the Baroque period.........  Mile high powdered wigs, arsenic powdered faces, lots of silk and ruffles everywhere.......


----------



## Foxfyre (May 8, 2018)

Speaking of fashion, Dana and Aunt Betty came for lunch at our house as happens every Sunday, and lunch is always followed by a movie.  Last weekend we watched "Buffalo Girls" which neither had ever seen and we commented liberally on the exaggerated bustles on the late Victorian era ladies in the dance hall/saloon.





But this past Sunday we watched "Gone With the Wind" than Dana had not seen and Aunt Betty hadn't seen for at least 50 years.  And though the absolutely gorgeous full skirted fashions from the Civil War era were just incomprehensible as wearing apparel.


----------



## Dalia (May 8, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


I do not know how to do that but i never try either, there is also the fact that some dreams seem so real that I ask if I did not really see or live it. i hope i explain myself well enough ?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 8, 2018)

Dalia said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



Accuweather says it is about 76f in Lyon today.   It is 87 in Albuquerque going up to 89f or 90f today.  So I will try really hard to be sympathetic Dalia, but in all honesty my heart may not really be in it.    (Temperature is all relative anyway as to what we are used to.)


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 8, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> It's kind of neat, though, watching the birds wander around searching for their food.



We used to raise Guineafowl back in the day... You can't find cheaper entertainment than a flock of Guineas... Damn good security alarms also... Ours used to roost on the truss's in the barn... Any strange movement and they raised a ton of hell and put a brick under the corner...






Raising Guinea Fowl: A Low-Maintenance Flock


----------



## Dalia (May 8, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


It's hot all of a sudden and after falling again the temperature is playing yoyo here in my area. the summer here is torrid I prefer the places a little less hot but well, c'est la vie .


----------



## Foxfyre (May 8, 2018)

Dalia said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



You are explaining yourself just fine.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 8, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > It's kind of neat, though, watching the birds wander around searching for their food.
> ...



They pretty much run semi wild in a lot of the more rural communities abutting Albuquerque like Corrales.  Of course the folks in those areas leave some feed out for them and enjoy having them around.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 8, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Speaking of fashion, Dana and Aunt Betty came for lunch at our house as happens every Sunday, and lunch is always followed by a movie.  Last weekend we watched "Buffalo Girls" which neither had ever seen and we commented liberally on the exaggerated bustles on the late Victorian era ladies in the dance hall/saloon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (May 8, 2018)

Dalia said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



Yes there's little we can do about the weather, but fortunately it seems to be okay to gripe about it no matter where we are. 

We are coming up on the hottest part of the summer for us which is generally June and July--I've always felt June was hotter because it is mostly dry whereas our monsoon season with a bit of rain and a lot more clouds to block out some of the sun cools things down a bit beginning around the first or second week in July.


----------



## Dalia (May 8, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


We must accept all seasons what my mother tells me but hey, she is not there she travels with her rich companion. foxfire I do not know about you but here the seasons are not like before us it's the middle of August that it's hot hot a catastrophe


----------



## Ringel05 (May 8, 2018)

Dalia said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


You want a hot nasty August?  Visit Virginia, DC in August, you'll never complain about your summers ever again..........


----------



## Dalia (May 8, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Maybe so, but here in 2003 we had 15,000 dead because of the heat but it is not overwhelming every summer like 2003.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 8, 2018)

Dalia said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


Europe isn't used to that kind of heat and Europeans typically shun air conditioning.


----------



## Dalia (May 8, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


.
I have air conditioning at home but I do not use it a little later  for now I open the windows I have mosquito nets in 2003 it was so hot that many houses the walls cracked


----------



## Ringel05 (May 8, 2018)

Dalia said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


It's 91 degrees F here and we don't have our AC on yet, just the windows open and fans going, it's fairly comfortable.


----------



## Dalia (May 8, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Everyone can not stand the heat in the same way. around me certain are not too much affect by the heat it depends


----------



## Foxfyre (May 8, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



That's the thing.  It is the rare dwelling or business in this part of the world that doesn't have air conditioning.  But I grew up in New Mexico in an area that generally has warmer average temps than Albuquerque and air conditioning, even electric fans, were pretty much non existent.  But that was a time when you could leave your windows wide open to catch the night breezes or even pull the beds outside at night if it was unusually hot and it was perfect safe.

And we are blessed that it cools down at night here too.  When we lived in Kansas, it was not unusual in the summer for it to be 80 or 90 degrees or more at midnight with 90+% humidity.  Without refrigerated air, that could be pretty unbearable, but we also had $200 or higher electric bills every month too.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 8, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


Just think, if we were living in Phoenix right now we'd be running the heat with 90 degree outside temps........


----------



## Montrovant (May 8, 2018)

I consider a/c to be up there with food and shelter in the necessities of life.  

The a/c in my car doesn't work, and I'm not yet sure just how much I'm going to be willing to spend to get it fixed.  I didn't pay much more than $2000 for the car and some replacement parts when I got it, but I set an appointment today to have it looked at and just the diagnostic is going to cost me $100.  For most things, I'd just do without and save the money, but a/c?  I don't think I can.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 8, 2018)

Dalia said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


I think Ringel posted some very informative videos about lucid dreaming.  You can train yourself to do it.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 8, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > It's kind of neat, though, watching the birds wander around searching for their food.
> ...


Guinea fowl are on my list of critters to acquire.  There may be some available later in the summer.  Amusing and attractive, I wonder how they'll fit in with my growing flock of various critters.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 8, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Twasn't me.   I can only remember having dreams in color maybe twice in my life and most of my dreams have to do with frustration.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 8, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Guinea fowl are native to Africa and their natural habitat is a hot, dry climate.  They seem to be really adaptable when it comes to habitat though and I bet they would do okay in Alaska though in the coldest part of winter you might need to have a heated hen house for them and of course means to keep liquid water for them.  If I remember right they are omnivorous eating grain, seeds, and worms, bugs, and stuff.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 8, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


It's all relevant, really.  91 F here would kill me.  It's 57F here right now and I'm waiting for evening to get back to work because it's a bit too hot to work outside.  Sunset is scheduled for around 2230 (1030 pm), so evening will be a bit later, for sure.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 8, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Guinea fowl are native to Africa and their natural habitat is a hot, dry climate. They seem to be really adaptable when it comes to habitat though and I bet they would do okay in Alaska though in the coldest part of winter you might need to have a heated hen house for them and of course means to keep liquid water for them. If I remember right they are omnivorous eating grain, seeds, and worms, bugs, and stuff.



They are definitely a hearty bird... We never had went to any great lengths to house them in warmer areas... It can get pretty damn cold in Indiana but sheltered from the wind they done fine... Had a heat lamp for the chickens and the door into the barn was always opened first thing in the morning so they would have access to water... I split wood and kept straw in this barn so their was scratchin material for them when the ground was covered with snow... They sure do make a lot of noise though...
life was good back then...


----------



## Ringel05 (May 8, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> I consider a/c to be up there with food and shelter in the necessities of life.
> 
> The a/c in my car doesn't work, and I'm not yet sure just how much I'm going to be willing to spend to get it fixed.  I didn't pay much more than $2000 for the car and some replacement parts when I got it, but I set an appointment today to have it looked at and just the diagnostic is going to cost me $100.  For most things, I'd just do without and save the money, but a/c?  I don't think I can.


I would love a swamp cooler as well as the AC, swamp for the hot dry days and AC for the hot muggy days.


----------



## Montrovant (May 8, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I consider a/c to be up there with food and shelter in the necessities of life.
> ...



I don't think it gets dry enough in Georgia for a swamp cooler.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 8, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


No but it does get humid enough to walk around in SCUBA gear........


----------



## Montrovant (May 8, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



It's not as bad as it was in Florida, though.  

Although actually, looking at the weather here and in Tampa right now, while Tampa is about 10 degrees hotter, it's actually quite a bit more humid here, 64% compared to 47%.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 8, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


When I lived in El Paso 47% was stifling humidity.........


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 8, 2018)

We currently have 38% humidity here.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 9, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys. I hope that the fourth was with you all in the day just ended.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo
Gracie
Nosmo's Uncle for good news and Aunt Roxie_

_And we keep the porch light on so that many others scattered here and there can find their way back._
_
Put May 9 in my browser and it brought up this photo.  Works for me. 




_


----------



## Dajjal (May 9, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



Pretty well all my dreams are in colour (English spelling of color) I seem to dream every night but they are not usually lucid and I forget what they were about soon after waking. Sometimes I dream of flying, and I regularly have worry dreams about forgetting to clock in at work.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 9, 2018)

I dream a lot about dancing ducks and singing hampsters.  What does that mean?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 9, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> I dream a lot about dancing ducks and singing hampsters.  What does that mean?



Your wheel is quacked?   (It just came to me and I couldn't resist. sorry )


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 9, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Your wheel is quacked? (It just came to me and I couldn't resist. sorry )



I was going to ask if it was Donald & Daisy and Alvin, Simon and Theodore...


----------



## Sbiker (May 9, 2018)

Dalia said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Hi. Dalia, I'm at the same wave as you, with beer. Today was a Day of Victory, day-off, so I'm drinking beer and remembering realtives, who took part in WW2. And also it's a good day of May.

P.S. It seems I have a much of beer... May Day!


----------



## Sbiker (May 9, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



I think, 91F it's a good reason to visit river


----------



## Sbiker (May 9, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> I dream a lot about dancing ducks and singing hampsters.  What does that mean?


 It means, spring coming.. Wait - summer is coming, spring is here


----------



## Montrovant (May 9, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> I dream a lot about dancing ducks and singing hampsters.  What does that mean?



I prefer dancing hamsters.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 9, 2018)

Oh shoot everybody.  I forgot to acknowledge the Coffee Shop's birthday on May 4.  We are eight years old now.  Can you believe that?

The original USMB Coffee Shop opened on 5-4-2010 and acquired 80,455 posts and 3,285,729 views before it closed on 7-30-13.

USMB Coffee Shop II opened on 7-30-13 and acquired 25,935 posts and 486,351 views before it closed on 4-14-14.

USMB Coffee Shop III opened on 4-15-14 and closed on 5-15-14 with 2,803 posts and 32,229 views.

Versions 1, 2, and 3 acquired about another 100,000 views after they were closed and before they were deleted and sent into oblivion.

The USMB Coffee Shop IV opened on 5-15-14 and has acquired 54,785 posts and 1,832,677 views as of today right now.

That is a total of 163,978 posts and 5,736,986 views since the Coffee Shop opened on May 4, 2010.

Roughly 461 USMB members have posted at least once in the Coffee Shop.  I say 'roughly' because there have been a few name changes here and there, but the 461 number is pretty close.

We've all been through a lot together over those eight years: disappointments, financial and other personal crises, loss of loved ones, illnesses, worries, loss of fur friends, first jobs, new jobs, loss of jobs, retirement, new locations, joys, challenges, triumphs, disappointments, fears, overcoming fears, marriages, divorces, pretty much a composite of life in general.  I may have lost track but I think people from at least most of the U.S. states and 12 different countries have posted here at some time or another.  I know I have benefited from the experience.

So Happy Birthday Coffee Shop!!!  And may it live long with fun, love, laughter, caring in time of trouble, encouragement, as a refuge when needed, and a sense of community.


----------



## Montrovant (May 9, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Oh shoot everybody.  I forgot to acknowledge the Coffee Shop's birthday on May 4.  We are eight years old now.  Can you believe that?
> 
> The original USMB Coffee Shop opened on 5-4-2010 and acquired 80,455 posts and 3,285,729 views before it closed on 7-30-13.
> 
> ...



I'm responsible for at least.....15 of those posts!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 9, 2018)

Good night darlinks.  No change in the vigil list.


----------



## Dajjal (May 10, 2018)

Cripes ! talking of lucid dreams I had a full colour nightmare last night. I was working in a factory and some of the other workers started shrinking, and getting attacked by insects. I reached down to save one and insects bit off my fingers. I felt actual pain, which is unusual for a dream. Then another worker changed into a monster and started trying to eat me, and I reached for a piece of cake that was nearby and shoved it into his mouth. But he was still glaring at me so I poked his eyes out. Then all kinds giant insects move in to eat me. I realized I was dreaming and decided I had enough so I woke myself up.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 10, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Cripes ! talking of lucid dreams I had a full colour nightmare last night. I was working in a factory and some of the other workers started shrinking, and getting attacked by insects. I reached down to save one and insects bit off my fingers. I felt actual pain, which is unusual for a dream. Then another worker changed into a monster and started trying to eat me, and I reached for a piece of cake that was nearby and shoved it into his mouth. But he was still glaring at me so I poked his eyes out. Then all kinds giant insects move in to eat me. I realized I was dreaming and decided I had enough so I woke myself up.



Mercy Dajjal.  Maybe you really need to rethink whatever you are eating or drinking before you go to bed.


----------



## Montrovant (May 10, 2018)

I dropped my car off to have the a/c checked at 10, then walked home.  That was about an hour walk, and pretty damn hot.  I get home and find the puppy is out of his enclosure.  I suppose that someone might have come home and let him out while I was gone, but that seems unlikely.  I'm wondering if he climbed on top of his cage, which I leave in the enclosure in case he wants to sleep in it, and then jumped out.

Whatever the case, it led to a pile of pee on the floor which one of the animals walked through and tracked all over the place.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 10, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> I dropped my car off to have the a/c checked at 10, then walked home.  That was about an hour walk, and pretty damn hot.  I get home and find the puppy is out of his enclosure.  I suppose that someone might have come home and let him out while I was gone, but that seems unlikely.  I'm wondering if he climbed on top of his cage, which I leave in the enclosure in case he wants to sleep in it, and then jumped out.
> 
> Whatever the case, it led to a pile of pee on the floor which one of the animals walked through and tracked all over the place.



Ah the joy of civilizing the new fur friend. 

By the way, did you post that you had bought a car?    When did that happen?  How long before you complete your formal on line education and start looking for a new job?


----------



## Montrovant (May 10, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I dropped my car off to have the a/c checked at 10, then walked home.  That was about an hour walk, and pretty damn hot.  I get home and find the puppy is out of his enclosure.  I suppose that someone might have come home and let him out while I was gone, but that seems unlikely.  I'm wondering if he climbed on top of his cage, which I leave in the enclosure in case he wants to sleep in it, and then jumped out.
> ...



I bought the car just before Christmas.  I think I mentioned it, but I'm too lazy to go look.  

I should be done with school in....mid-December some time.  According to the school's calendar, grades for that semester are due in to the registrar by Dec. 10, with classes ending a few days before that.

Then I have to decide if/what certification to get, then try to find a job.  I've already got a plan for moving into a new place about that time, although it's far enough away that I'm not completely relying on it.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 10, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > I dream a lot about dancing ducks and singing hampsters.  What does that mean?
> ...



On my previous message board home, the administrator was always talking about the hamsters that ran the board.  If there was a glitch anywhere it was always the hamsters fault.  And one morning I logged in and everybody's avatar was a dancing hamster.  I rebooted three or four times trying to get rid of those dang hamster, turned the computer off and on, ran my anti-virus program, but nothing worked.  Then I realized it was April 1.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 10, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Well it sounds like you are on track for a major transition.  Seems like I mentioned this before, but as a thought, since you haven't been employed in the business world for so long, that could be seen as a negative by prospective employers though hopefully in your field they will be looking for skill set more than experience.   But if that becomes a problem, you might consider working for a temp agency for a few months.  You won't make a lot of money but it's a way to re-establish yourself.  I have done that a couple of times when Hombre was transferred and we moved to a new place.

Our daughter-in-law ran into that when she chose to be a stay at home mom with our granddaughter.  During that time she completed a college degree and was ready to go to work when the grand daughter was in high school.  But due to her lack of experience working anywhere other than home, she just couldn't get a foot in the door anywhere.  There was no temp agency in their small town.  So finally she studied to be licensed as a real estate agent.  A good agency took her on because if she didn't sell anything, they didn't have to pay her.  Turned out she has a really good aptitude for that.

You never know what twists and turns life will show us.


----------



## Dajjal (May 10, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Cripes ! talking of lucid dreams I had a full colour nightmare last night. I was working in a factory and some of the other workers started shrinking, and getting attacked by insects. I reached down to save one and insects bit off my fingers. I felt actual pain, which is unusual for a dream. Then another worker changed into a monster and started trying to eat me, and I reached for a piece of cake that was nearby and shoved it into his mouth. But he was still glaring at me so I poked his eyes out. Then all kinds giant insects move in to eat me. I realized I was dreaming and decided I had enough so I woke myself up.
> ...



I eat cheese and biscuits, maybe that's what does it. I usually like dreaming, but last nights was a nightmare.


----------



## Dajjal (May 10, 2018)




----------



## Montrovant (May 10, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I've worked through a temp agency before: when I did work for the post office, it was on a couple of 6-month contracts through a staffing company in Tampa.  I'm not sure how good an option that is in this line of work, but I'm not opposed to it.


----------



## Montrovant (May 10, 2018)

I just got a call from the place that was looking at my car's a/c.  They said that there is an issue that would require replacing basically the entire air conditioning system, which would cost more than $1700!  That's almost as much as I paid for the car.

I'm not spending that kind of money on this car.  But crap, I don't want to drive without a/c.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 10, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> I just got a call from the place that was looking at my car's a/c.  They said that there is an issue that would require replacing basically the entire air conditioning system, which would cost more than $1700!  That's almost as much as I paid for the car.
> 
> I'm not spending that kind of money on this car.  But crap, I don't want to drive without a/c.



Get a second opinion.  I was once told by a car repair shop that my air conditioner needed a complete and very expensive overhaul.  So I took it to a second shop who advised me I needed something akin to a fuse.  Labor and parts under $25.


----------



## Montrovant (May 10, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I just got a call from the place that was looking at my car's a/c.  They said that there is an issue that would require replacing basically the entire air conditioning system, which would cost more than $1700!  That's almost as much as I paid for the car.
> ...



I just hate the idea of going and paying another mechanic if it turns out to be for no reason.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 10, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> I dream a lot about dancing ducks and singing hampsters.  What does that mean?


You should go easy on the ganga before going to bed?


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 10, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Cripes ! talking of lucid dreams I had a full colour nightmare last night. I was working in a factory and some of the other workers started shrinking, and getting attacked by insects. I reached down to save one and insects bit off my fingers. I felt actual pain, which is unusual for a dream. Then another worker changed into a monster and started trying to eat me, and I reached for a piece of cake that was nearby and shoved it into his mouth. But he was still glaring at me so I poked his eyes out. Then all kinds giant insects move in to eat me. I realized I was dreaming and decided I had enough so I woke myself up.


Weird.  Maybe you should contact an exterminator?


----------



## Nosmo King (May 11, 2018)

We're pretty much leafed out here now.  A few exceptions like the catalpa trees, but they are always the last tree to leaf over, and the last trees in the autumn to lose,their foliage.  Magnificently warm,days and nights have rolled in and we are in High Spring.  

My brother at themprint shop has been cranking out commencement tickets and programs for the area high schools.  The issue with those has always been last minute changes to the copy.  It seems there are always students on the graduation bubble and their names are deleted from the program.  It's stressful for the school administrators, of course the students themselves, but who considers the typographer?

It occurred to me that I have told you about my family here in the upper Ohio River valley.  I've told you about my town.  Even geography and topography have been covered in my musings.  But what about the people?

Let me start by drawing some examples from nearby Steubenville, Ohio.  Just 20 miles downstream from East Liverpool lays Steubenville.  It made national news a few years ago with a case of Steubenville high school football players and rape allegations.  Maybe you recall the story.  So, there's that.

Steubenville's most famous son is Dean Martin.  Close behind Dino in notoriety is Jimmy "The Greek" Snyder.  A couple of guys wearing pinky rings and see-through socks, Dean and The Greek made themselves famous for hanging around Las Vegas, enjoying adult beverages and living with one toe across the line.  This is our regional legacy.

As these characters represent one side of the coin, my dour Scottish uncles were minted on the reverse.  And so the fast living, devil may care ring-a-ding-ding fellas from down river always had a secret appeal to me.  Fast dames, shiny suits and a wad of cash that could choke a thoroughbred were more enticing than the Calvinist work ethic of my family.

I know that's heresy in a straight laced family dynamic like mine, but honestly, who would want to drive a Hudson while others cruise from swinging party to party in a Coup d'Ville?  But, lessons learned and the moral of the story squarely faced, my vicarious fascination with our local Rat Pack faded.

One for real East Liverpool native is Coach Lou Holtz.  You remember Lou as the head coach of the Norte Dame Fighting Irish and the South Carolina Gamecocks.  He has also done duty on ESPN as a college football analyst.  What you don't know about Lou is his childhood friendship with Pop.  They grew up together in the city's East End during WWII.  Pop and Lou would mow lawns, rake leaves and, most enterprisingly paint melted Bakelite records on basement windows so the resident of the house could retire to the basement, light a floor lamp, fire up a Licky Strike (LSMFT) and listen to the radio during mandatory air raid blackouts.

I wonder if Coach Holtz ever had a pinky ring?


----------



## Sbiker (May 11, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> I just got a call from the place that was looking at my car's a/c.  They said that there is an issue that would require replacing basically the entire air conditioning system, which would cost more than $1700!  That's almost as much as I paid for the car.
> 
> I'm not spending that kind of money on this car.  But crap, I don't want to drive without a/c.



Maybe, it would be cheaper to relocate to Alaska? ) Or in Russia - you could buy "bucket with bolts", fully ready to use, for about a 500$ here  And you would think more about furnace, not a/c


----------



## Foxfyre (May 11, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> We're pretty much leafed out here now.  A few exceptions like the catalpa trees, but they are always the last tree to leaf over, and the last trees in the autumn to lose,their foliage.  Magnificently warm,days and nights have rolled in and we are in High Spring.
> 
> My brother at themprint shop has been cranking out commencement tickets and programs for the area high schools.  The issue with those has always been last minute changes to the copy.  It seems there are always students on the graduation bubble and their names are deleted from the program.  It's stressful for the school administrators, of course the students themselves, but who considers the typographer?
> 
> ...



Our catalpa trees are all leafed out here and in full bloom.  But we are in a far more southern latitude than you.  Log story but I once drove a coupe d'ville.  Our daughter called it our ghetto cruiser.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 11, 2018)

Good night darlinks.  No change in the vigil list.


----------



## Oddball (May 11, 2018)

Just came in over the transom.....Breaking news!


----------



## Sbiker (May 11, 2018)

Oddball said:


> Just came in over the transom.....Breaking news!



I would be worried at your place, if it was "Swan lake" translation instead of any news, after this clip, lol


----------



## WelfareQueen (May 11, 2018)

That was different......but strangely amusing.


----------



## WelfareQueen (May 11, 2018)

An obscure Crowded House song.  Unfortunately I can't dance like the guy above.  


Better Be Home Soon


----------



## Dalia (May 11, 2018)

Bonjour, Dreams can really be scary that yesterday's brew me up.
I entered an elevator and it fell very quickly down to the end as low as possible everything was black and I was Consciousness of my dream so I press the button 1 and the elevator is start again going up . I always had a fear of the elevator to get stuck in


----------



## Ringel05 (May 11, 2018)

Okay, ya'll should have been at my house.  Oven BBQed country ribs, corn on the cob and garlic bread........  Sorry, no leftovers......


----------



## Ringel05 (May 11, 2018)

WelfareQueen said:


> That was different......but strangely amusing.


Guess amusing is subjective.........  I did a quadruple facepalm..........  Oh those terrible memories........


----------



## Montrovant (May 11, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, ya'll should have been at my house.  Oven BBQed country ribs, corn on the cob and garlic bread........  Sorry, no leftovers......



I'm not a big BBQ fan.  With garlic bread it can be very hit or miss...I mostly don't want to taste any garlic, I just want bread, butter and salt.  

Corn on the cob is good!


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 11, 2018)

Ahh the Catalpa tree... Also know as the Green bean tree by us kids... Beautiful huuuge broad leaves and a flower of the purest white with yellow and purple markings... An observation I made while living in a very rural environment it appeared to me that Catalpa Trees seemed to grow in old Hog lots after the swine had moved on... I have no scientific proof that this is valid as it was just an observation...


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 11, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I just got a call from the place that was looking at my car's a/c.  They said that there is an issue that would require replacing basically the entire air conditioning system, which would cost more than $1700!  That's almost as much as I paid for the car.
> ...


Here, you could get dog sled.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 11, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Ahh the Catalpa tree... Also know as the Green bean tree by us kids... Beautiful huuuge broad leaves and a flower of the purest white with yellow and purple markings... An observation I made while living in a very rural environment it appeared to me that Catalpa Trees seemed to grow in old Hog lots after the swine had moved on... I have no scientific proof that this is valid as it was just an observation...


We have cacti..........


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 11, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> We have cacti..........



Do cacti grow in old hog lots?


----------



## Ringel05 (May 11, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > We have cacti..........
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (May 12, 2018)

WelfareQueen said:


> An obscure Crowded House song.  Unfortunately I can't dance like the guy above.
> 
> 
> Better Be Home Soon



One of my favorites of yours so far.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 12, 2018)

Good night darlinks.  No change in the vigil list.


----------



## Dalia (May 12, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


Hello Foxfire and all the one who dreams ^^*

Yes Sbiker we have three spot in the summer to relax and eat, drink the French are big drinkers 

 especially that there is aperitif, the middle and the digestive, the calva is a nightmare I do not drink that kind of drink.
And in addition with the heats one could become quickly tipsy.


----------



## Oddball (May 12, 2018)

Saturday morning...Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 12, 2018)

Dalia said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



Hombre and I have pretty much every popular song from the 50's on DVD.  The Everly Brothers were some of our favorites.


----------



## Dalia (May 12, 2018)

I like the 50's music just lately if i could said like that it is a nice discovery


----------



## WelfareQueen (May 12, 2018)

Dalia said:


> I like the 50's music just lately if i could said like that it is a nice discovery





Two great song choices.


----------



## Dalia (May 12, 2018)

WelfareQueen said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > I like the 50's music just lately if i could said like that it is a nice discovery
> ...


Thank you ,WelfareQueen i like this one too 


P.S : Foxfire i like music a lot but i don't want your place to turn into a night club 
Just let me know if it bother you


----------



## Foxfyre (May 12, 2018)

Dalia said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



Did you read the OP to this thread?  

The Coffee Shop is a quick hangout for folks for a quick comfort cup of something or adult beverage, but it also has a full service restaurant featuring all cuisines, pool tables and sports bar and dance floor on the second floor, a bowling alley in the basement, and ocean and mountain views from the terraces.  I occasionally find folks sleeping in the corner booths here.  Something for just about everybody.  

I am just the hostess here.  The Coffee Shop is whatever the patrons make of it with just a very few no no's for rules.  Music isn't one of those no no's.


----------



## Dalia (May 12, 2018)

Honestly Foxfire no I did not read the beginning of the thread, I came to join you when i was on my way here, i hope i explain myself well ? I read some posts there this is already some years ago. Time passes so fast


----------



## Foxfyre (May 12, 2018)

Dalia said:


> Honestly Foxfire no I did not read the beginning of the thread, I came to join you when i was on my way here, i hope i explain myself well ? I read some posts there this is already some years ago. Time passes so fast



We make a lot of new friends that way.  You have not been told to read the OP because you haven't ever broken any of the very few rules we have for the Coffee Shop.  

The few rules:

1.  Leave whatever problems you have with other members outside of the Coffee Shop and treat everybody nicely in here.

2.  No political or controversial social issues discussions.

3.  No discussion of religious beliefs or controversies.

It is okay to talk about adventures and activities we've had at church or synagogue etc. and/or on voting day and such as that.  We just stay out of the controversial stuff because it is so easy for that to become contentious.  Most of us do discuss those things elsewhere at USMB though.  It's interesting how different we can be out there but it doesn't matter in here.


----------



## Dalia (May 12, 2018)

Tiguidoo Foxfire, I understand well but I know that there are some members who have fought with me, I would not do it here, I am respectful of nature


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 12, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


I like Roy Orbison and the Travelling Wilburys.  I turned my daughter and niece on to them and we all were singing along and loving it, together!


----------



## Ringel05 (May 12, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly Foxfire no I did not read the beginning of the thread, I came to join you when i was on my way here, i hope i explain myself well ? I read some posts there this is already some years ago. Time passes so fast
> ...


People who put the toilet paper under have mental issues.........


----------



## Foxfyre (May 12, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



Yes, I/we loved Roy Orbison too.  Trying to think if we have anything by the Traveling Wilburys.  If we do It is probably "End of the Line."


----------



## Foxfyre (May 12, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



Well, only because I don't see any controversy that SHOULD be there, I'll let that one slide.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 12, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I was always fascinated by the members of that group.  I like picking out the various performers as the sing each song.  The original members included: Roy Orbison, Jeff Lynne, Bob Dylan, George Harrison, and Tom Petty.  All of them were "super stars" in their own right, so the whole thing came off as one terrific jam session.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 12, 2018)

WelfareQueen said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > I like the 50's music just lately if i could said like that it is a nice discovery
> ...


Here's one to work on.........


----------



## Ringel05 (May 12, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


Or try a little Al Jarreau........


----------



## Foxfyre (May 12, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



More R & B than 50's rock music I think.  More of the Motown era and genre.  I count him among some of the greats though.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 12, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


70s jazz and funk.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Foxfyre (May 13, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo
Gracie
Nosmo's Uncle for good news and Aunt Roxie_

_And we keep the porch light on so that many others scattered here and there can find their way back.

And as May 12 has just arrive or will soon arrive for most of us, may I wish all who are mothers, who will be mothers, or who have ever had a mother:




_


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 13, 2018)

My Mother passed 18 years ago... But believe me there isn't a day I don't think about her... I have no brothers... I have no sisters... Mom and I had each other...


----------



## blackhawk (May 13, 2018)




----------



## Foxfyre (May 13, 2018)

My mom passed 35 years ago, but like Ridgerunner, it is a rare day I don't think of her.  Sure wish she could come visit now as my kitchen cabinets need a good going through and rearranging.  (She always did that.    )


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 13, 2018)

Happy Mother’s Day!  What a great holiday.  Once a year on this date you have the opportunity to make somebody a mother.  I like this holiday better than Thanksgiving.


----------



## peach174 (May 13, 2018)

Happy Mother's Day everyone.
I hope you all are enjoying your Sunday!

I'm really busy, slowly but surely getting rid of junk we don't need any longer.
In our closets,garage and big shed. 
Then later on, painting the rooms in fall.
Were getting the yard done in rock, a new wood shed and a metal shade cover over the driveway like some of our neighbors have.
They do better than the ones who built in onto the house.
The ones built onto the houses, leak during the heavy monsoon rains.


----------



## WelfareQueen (May 13, 2018)

Being a Mom is a tough job.....and I am not just talking about the whole giving birth thing.    We guys have it pretty easy.  

Much respect to all the Mom's out there.....including my Mom and the Mom I am lucky enough to share my life with.


----------



## Oddball (May 13, 2018)




----------



## Ringel05 (May 13, 2018)

Speaking of mothers........  Mother Earth.  I just discovered something fascinating, Foxfyre and I live in one of the few above sea rift valleys on the planet, the Rio Grande Rift Valley.  It runs from central Colorado down to the Mexican state of Chihuahua, no wonder New Mexico is called the Land of Volcanoes.  The rift is still active but only moves .05 to 2 mm per year.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 13, 2018)

Anyone who has visited the coffee shop on a regular basis for the last 2 years knows about my love affair with Bacon Grease... I believe I like the by-product just as much as the product... So versatile and so misunderstood... I have seen folks actually turn their nose up at the mere thought of cooking with bacon grease...
Made my day to run into this article...  Over the lips... 

9 Uses for Bacon Grease, Besides Throwing it in the Garbage


----------



## Ringel05 (May 13, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Anyone who has visited the coffee shop on a regular basis for the last 2 years knows about my love affair with Bacon Grease... I believe I like the by-product just as much as the product... So versatile and so misunderstood... I have seen folks actually turn their nose up at the mere thought of cooking with bacon grease...
> Made my day to run into this article...  Over the lips...
> 
> 9 Uses for Bacon Grease, Besides Throwing it in the Garbage


No article when I click on it.


----------



## ricechickie (May 13, 2018)

Well, it’s the end of the school year, so I have that special kind of exhaustion reserved for teachers in May.

Maybe that is why I was getting an infection. I didn’t know that I was; I thought I was catching some bug or flu. I had days of aches and pains and low-grade fever.  Then one day my incision split open a little and drained. And kept draining.  At least it wasn’t thick or smelly, just that regular old serous fluid that collects after trauma to the tissues. The physical relief was almost instantaneous, but my worry increased drastically.  I called my surgeon, who wanted to see me RIGHT THEN.

Now I’m on antibiotics and the drainage is slowing down.  Actually, the antibiotics are a precaution, because the doc told me that my body sensed the start of an infection and pushed it out.  Yay, body!


----------



## Ringel05 (May 13, 2018)




----------



## Ridgerunner (May 13, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> No article when I click on it.



Well my cyber phreind I haven't a clue... It werkx here at my domicile...


----------



## saveliberty (May 13, 2018)

ricechickie said:


> Well, it’s the end of the school year, so I have that special kind of exhaustion reserved for teachers in May.
> 
> Maybe that is why I was getting an infection. I didn’t know that I was; I thought I was catching some bug or flu. I had days of aches and pains and low-grade fever.  Then one day my incision split open a little and drained. And kept draining.  At least it wasn’t thick or smelly, just that regular old serous fluid that collects after trauma to the tissues. The physical relief was almost instantaneous, but my worry increased drastically.  I called my surgeon, who wanted to see me RIGHT THEN.
> 
> Now I’m on antibiotics and the drainage is slowing down.  Actually, the antibiotics are a precaution, because the doc told me that my body sensed the start of an infection and pushed it out.  Yay, body!


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 13, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Anyone who has visited the coffee shop on a regular basis for the last 2 years knows about my love affair with Bacon Grease... I believe I like the by-product just as much as the product... So versatile and so misunderstood... I have seen folks actually turn their nose up at the mere thought of cooking with bacon grease...
> Made my day to run into this article...  Over the lips...
> 
> 9 Uses for Bacon Grease, Besides Throwing it in the Garbage


They forgot soap.  Properly rendered, bacon grease makes some superior soap.


----------



## saveliberty (May 13, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone who has visited the coffee shop on a regular basis for the last 2 years knows about my love affair with Bacon Grease... I believe I like the by-product just as much as the product... So versatile and so misunderstood... I have seen folks actually turn their nose up at the mere thought of cooking with bacon grease...
> ...



Is that wise in bear country?


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 13, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...


Nah. I'm not Granny from the Beverly Hillbillies.  If I render bacon fat, it's done inside.  I have two big, white dogs and electric fences here.  That's wise in bear country.  I figure, with the number of guys setting up bait stations further up the mountain, few bears will make it this far downhill. If they do, I can deal with them well enough.  Spring bear makes some pretty good eating!


----------



## Montrovant (May 13, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Bah, leave the fuzzy bears alone!


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 13, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Gladly, if they leave me and mine alone.  If they intend to find a meal here, they might as well end up the meal du jour!  I love Bear-B-Q!  They make superb sauerbraten, too!


----------



## peach174 (May 13, 2018)

Thursday Mr. P's 2002 little Red Ford Ranger died, so we went to Sierra Vista Friday morning to get a new used truck.
What did he get?
Another Ford Ranger. 
It's really nice, a 2007 white ford ranger. 
The last owner towed it behind his R.V. and drove it around after they set up at R.V. resorts.
It has only a little over 38,000 miles.
Mr. P is like a kid with a new toy. 
He's been driving it around all weekend showing it to his friends.

Our Fraternal Orders of Eagles had a free prime rib dinner for the ladies this evening and the guys got tickets for 10 free dinners in a drawing.
Mr. P got one of them, so we each had a free prime rib dinner.
Needless to say he went off of his diet. 
His heart Doc says it's ok to cheat every once in a while.
We have had a very excellent Mother's Day.
I hope the rest of you did also.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 13, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...



Been missing you Save.  And ricechickie.  And Peach.  And others.  Always happy when you check in.


----------



## Oddball (May 13, 2018)

Gordo Cooper...He was super-duper...



> Early on 14 May 1963, a hotshot pilot lay on his back in a tiny capsule, atop a converted ballistic missile, and steeled himself to be blasted into space. On Project Mercury’s final mission, Gordon Cooper would spend 34 hours in space, circle the globe 22 times, and establish NASA’s first real baseline of long-duration experience...





The Right Man: Remembering Gordon Cooper’s Day-Long Mercury Mission, 55 Years On « AmericaSpace


----------



## Ringel05 (May 13, 2018)

Ekaterine, the Rise of Catherine the Great.  Don't know if any of you have seen it.  It's a Russian TV series, part One and Two with English subtitles.  I'm watching season Two on Amazon Prime, watched season One a few months back and it's actually very good though and even the translation isn't always completely correct I can still figure out what they are saying.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 14, 2018)

Good night darlinks.  No change in the vigil list.


----------



## ChrisL (May 14, 2018)

Hello!  Haven't been by in a while.  Thought I would stop in and say hi!


----------



## ChrisL (May 14, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone who has visited the coffee shop on a regular basis for the last 2 years knows about my love affair with Bacon Grease... I believe I like the by-product just as much as the product... So versatile and so misunderstood... I have seen folks actually turn their nose up at the mere thought of cooking with bacon grease...
> ...



Do you smell like bacon?


----------



## Sbiker (May 14, 2018)

I've read interesting fact about US today. Does it really, I would seem as "cool driver" in US, just loving mechanical transmission?  Automatic transmission - it's a tool only for city buses, not for challengers somewhere out of federal roads!!


----------



## ChrisL (May 14, 2018)

peach174 said:


> Thursday Mr. P's 2002 little Red Ford Ranger died, so we went to Sierra Vista Friday morning to get a new used truck.
> What did he get?
> Another Ford Ranger.
> It's really nice, a 2007 white ford ranger.
> ...



Nice to hear you guys are doing well.


----------



## ChrisL (May 14, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> I've read interesting fact about US today. Does it really, I would seem as "cool driver" in US, just loving mechanical transmission?  Automatic transmission - it's a tool only for city buses, not for challengers somewhere out of federal roads!!



I haven't attempted to drive a manual transmission car since I was a teenager, first learning to drive.  I had a very difficult time with it.  Besides that, it is hard to drink your coffee when you have to constantly be shifting gears.


----------



## ChrisL (May 14, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> I've read interesting fact about US today. Does it really, I would seem as "cool driver" in US, just loving mechanical transmission?  Automatic transmission - it's a tool only for city buses, not for challengers somewhere out of federal roads!!



You are right though.  If you are someone who really enjoys driving, then driving a manual transmission would be much more fun for you than an automatic.    I just drive to get places basically.  Maybe it is because my area is so congested with traffic that I don't find much "enjoyment" in driving.  It is more frustrating than it is enjoyable, IMO.


----------



## Sbiker (May 14, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > I've read interesting fact about US today. Does it really, I would seem as "cool driver" in US, just loving mechanical transmission?  Automatic transmission - it's a tool only for city buses, not for challengers somewhere out of federal roads!!
> ...



No way!! There are no problem to drink coffee, smoke cigarilla or gnaw sunflower seeds, you just have to organize your driving process!  But to do overtaking or to rise up and don't have opportunity to help your engine to switch gear down - it's a disturbing feeling, I think!!  Or to make a long fall at neutral, like at sledges )) 

Offcourse, it's all for enjoying, but how could you swing car to get out from mud pool?


----------



## ChrisL (May 14, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



I'd rather take a walk, to be honest.  Lol.    If you had to drive around here, you would probably not enjoy driving too much either.


----------



## Sbiker (May 14, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



To visit job I prefer the subway  It's faster, cheaper and much more flexible... And at least, I can get beer after job without a risk to be caught drunk during car driving


----------



## saveliberty (May 14, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I have some stories.  Will try to be here later today.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 14, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Hello!  Haven't been by in a while.  Thought I would stop in and say hi!



Yay.  I love it when you stick your nose in here Chris.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 14, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> I've read interesting fact about US today. Does it really, I would seem as "cool driver" in US, just loving mechanical transmission?  Automatic transmission - it's a tool only for city buses, not for challengers somewhere out of federal roads!!



Russian cars have mostly manual transmissions?  We have a lot of those here, but for routine driving, most opt for the automatic which is available on virtually all cars.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 14, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I always think of you living in a quiet little town.   But so did/does our daughter in California and the traffic there is absolutely horrible.

I dislike driving in heavy traffic but it isn't all that bad most places I need to go in Albuquerque.  Sbiker, however, lives in a city with 12.5 million other people.  I can't imagine what traffic would be like there, but I would be taking the subway too.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 14, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



I drive a 1995 Subaru Impreza Outback with manual transmission--5 in the floor--and don't even think about it.  We bought manual transmissions and 4 wheel drive and all wheel drive when we lived up on the mountain purely because those cars had the extra power we needed to navigate through heavy snow etc.   But here in the city with so much stop and go driving, we prefer automatic transmission in our newer (2016) Subaru Legacy.  It has all wheel drive though so mud, ice, snow, etc. isn't as much problem.

(That 23 year old little Subaru still runs like a new one.  It just keeps going, and going, and going like the energizer bunny . .)


----------



## Foxfyre (May 14, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I'll have the coffee pot on.


----------



## blackhawk (May 14, 2018)




----------



## gallantwarrior (May 14, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Ekaterine, the Rise of Catherine the Great.  Don't know if any of you have seen it.  It's a Russian TV series, part One and Two with English subtitles.  I'm watching season Two on Amazon Prime, watched season One a few months back and it's actually very good though and even the translation isn't always completely correct I can still figure out what they are saying.





Ringel05 said:


> Ekaterine, the Rise of Catherine the Great.  Don't know if any of you have seen it.  It's a Russian TV series, part One and Two with English subtitles.  I'm watching season Two on Amazon Prime, watched season One a few months back and it's actually very good though and even the translation isn't always completely correct I can still figure out what they are saying.


OK, that does look interesting.  I'll look into how I can watch the series.  Thanks!


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 14, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...


Nope!  Properly rendered, bacon grease imparts no smell at all to the soap.  It does make a firmer soap that makes a nice lather, though.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 14, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> I've read interesting fact about US today. Does it really, I would seem as "cool driver" in US, just loving mechanical transmission?  Automatic transmission - it's a tool only for city buses, not for challengers somewhere out of federal roads!!


I love manual transmission drives.  But it is getting more difficult to find them.  Used to cost extra for an automatic transmission, now, it costs extra for the manual.  After I broke my left foot a few years ago, I've been driving automatic.  I just wish the Corvette had a manual transmission, THAT would be COOL!


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 14, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


Subways, or other public transportation, in many places is more inconvenient than not.  I'd love to take the bus to work, but none operate when I work.  And subways in Alaska...not even possible right now.  Hell, they can't even figure out how to provide train service up here.  So it's your own car, or a dog sled.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 14, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Gotta love those Subies!  I regret having traded mine in but am satisfied with the Lexus I am currently using to commute to work.  Lexus is everything it's advertised to be, and more!  I was looking for a Subaru when this Lexus became available and I haven't looked back yet.  The Lexus is 10 yrs old and still looks and runs new.  I hope it'll last the few more years I need it, but a four-hour round-trip commute is grueling.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 14, 2018)

Damned!  What's that cat been eating?  Open the windows!  Save yourselves!


----------



## saveliberty (May 14, 2018)

On Mother's Day my daughter made reservations for us to meet up halfway between our town and hers.  It was one of those brewery/restaurant places and 1:30 was our time.  They called us to be seated about ten minutes late, but pretty good considering the day.  Our party of 12 sat down and the drink/appetizer order went in quickly and it came out in a reasonable time  Then it started.  

Our dinner orders took an hour and fifteen minutes before the three little pizza orders arrived.  Thirty minutes later six other meals showed.  They informed us that Harper's chocolate chip pancake was not coming, they ran out.  We substitute a waffle.  An Eggs Benedict has no Hollandaise sauce, that was returned and no order to replace it made.  Then we let them know my son in law still has not received his dinner.  

We got plenty of excuses and no compensation.  The upside was we didn't feel guilty about talking for over three hours.  The food was good too.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 14, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> On Mother's Day my daughter made reservations for us to meet up halfway between our town and hers.  It was one of those brewery/restaurant places and 1:30 was our time.  They called us to be seated about ten minutes late, but pretty good considering the day.  Our party of 12 sat down and the drink/appetizer order went in quickly and it came out in a reasonable time  Then it started.
> 
> Our dinner orders took an hour and fifteen minutes before the three little pizza orders arrived.  Thirty minutes later six other meals showed.  They informed us that Harper's chocolate chip pancake was not coming, they ran out.  We substitute a waffle.  An Eggs Benedict has no Hollandaise sauce, that was returned and no order to replace it made.  Then we let them know my son in law still has not received his dinner.
> 
> We got plenty of excuses and no compensation.  The upside was we didn't feel guilty about talking for over three hours.  The food was good too.


Too bad the service sucked, though.  I'd eat McDonald's if it meant eating it with my girls. I miss them so much.  I'm happy you were able to share a special day with your family, though.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 14, 2018)

The weather here is...variable.  Morning dawns clear and sunny with a high, broken overcast.  As the day progresses, the clouds seem to be colliding and piling up.  Now, we have a solid overcast, cold wind, and most likely can expect rain later.  While many are pleased with a wet spring that will help mitigate the wildfire season, I fear this is a harbinger of a wet, cold, miserable summer.  I hope not.  Last year was wet and nasty enough.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 14, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Yes.  Our parents and/or grand parents likely made their own lye soap which was their all purpose cleaner and the basic ingredients are primarily some sort of rendered fat--usually lard--plus lye rendered from hardwood fire ashes and water.  And bacon grease is chemically pretty much the same as other lard produced from pigs.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 15, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
Drifter for the best job ever,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo
Gracie
Nosmo's Uncle for good news and Aunt Roxie_

_And we keep the porch light on so that many others scattered here and there can find their way back.

Today May 14 was Dance Like a Chicken Day.  Please post videos.





May 15 is Chocolate Chip Day, Police Memorial Day, and the first day of Ramadan.

_


----------



## Montrovant (May 15, 2018)

I'm going to be taking my car to another repair place to check my a/c in a bit.  I'm hoping they can fix the problem for a lot less than $1700.  

If nothing else, at least I can get confirmation that the problem requires very expensive part replacements.


----------



## Montrovant (May 15, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> I'm going to be taking my car to another repair place to check my a/c in a bit.  I'm hoping they can fix the problem for a lot less than $1700.
> 
> If nothing else, at least I can get confirmation that the problem requires very expensive part replacements.



Well, I got my confirmation.  The place today gave the same basic diagnosis.  The cost would have been a bit less, but $1500 is still too much to put into this car.  The guy offered to leave off replacing one of the parts to save some money, but it still would have been about $1100 and there would have been some risk involved.

I'm actually considering trying to replace the parts myself, or more likely with some help from a friend who knows a bit about cars.  A quick search online shows that it may be possible for me to get the parts in question for as much as $500 cheaper than through the repair shop, and then of course I wouldn't have to pay the $600+ in labor costs.  I just worry I'd end up screwing up something other than the A/C.


----------



## WelfareQueen (May 15, 2018)

Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 15, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to be taking my car to another repair place to check my a/c in a bit.  I'm hoping they can fix the problem for a lot less than $1700.
> ...


You have to start someday, someway.  You might surprise yourself and find you actually have a knack for engine work.  Go ahead, give it a try.  I never, ever envisioned myself as a mechanic.  Now, I've been wrenching on multi-million dollar, gianormous airplanes for over 20 years!
Go ahead, live large.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 15, 2018)

Sad news here.  I took my little pocket pooch on an outing yesterday afternoon.  I was carrying her through a wet, mucky patch and when I put her on the ground, she took off like the devil was after her.  I called and tried to catch her, but she was having none of it.  I've been up and down the road several times since she disappeared, calling, listening, and watching for her, no go.  I'm hoping she'll find her way back on her own, we were less than half a mile from home.  Problem was, if she had stayed on the road, she'd have made it back, I believe.  Unfortunately, someone was blocking the road with a junker truck that had finally given up the ghost there.  She's shy and would have tried to go around the obstruction and might have gotten lost in the woods, or turned around and gone the wrong direction.  I'm worried.  She's not an outdoor dog and it's been raining and cold, too.  I'm still hopeful, but with reservations.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 15, 2018)

Had a great time in Vegas. My brother in law is a gold prospector and showed me how to do panning. Now I want a metal detector.


----------



## Montrovant (May 15, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Trust me, I don't have a knack for it.


----------



## Montrovant (May 15, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sad news here.  I took my little pocket pooch on an outing yesterday afternoon.  I was carrying her through a wet, mucky patch and when I put her on the ground, she took off like the devil was after her.  I called and tried to catch her, but she was having none of it.  I've been up and down the road several times since she disappeared, calling, listening, and watching for her, no go.  I'm hoping she'll find her way back on her own, we were less than half a mile from home.  Problem was, if she had stayed on the road, she'd have made it back, I believe.  Unfortunately, someone was blocking the road with a junker truck that had finally given up the ghost there.  She's shy and would have tried to go around the obstruction and might have gotten lost in the woods, or turned around and gone the wrong direction.  I'm worried.  She's not an outdoor dog and it's been raining and cold, too.  I'm still hopeful, but with reservations.



Fingers crossed she makes her way home.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 15, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> On Mother's Day my daughter made reservations for us to meet up halfway between our town and hers.  It was one of those brewery/restaurant places and 1:30 was our time.  They called us to be seated about ten minutes late, but pretty good considering the day.  Our party of 12 sat down and the drink/appetizer order went in quickly and it came out in a reasonable time  Then it started.
> 
> Our dinner orders took an hour and fifteen minutes before the three little pizza orders arrived.  Thirty minutes later six other meals showed.  They informed us that Harper's chocolate chip pancake was not coming, they ran out.  We substitute a waffle.  An Eggs Benedict has no Hollandaise sauce, that was returned and no order to replace it made.  Then we let them know my son in law still has not received his dinner.
> 
> We got plenty of excuses and no compensation.  The upside was we didn't feel guilty about talking for over three hours.  The food was good too.



I hate when that happens though.  We have been known to walk out in situations like that.  Yes, you have more time to talk, but it isn't as pleasant as when it can be done with good food and competent service.

Sometimes it is funny.  There used to be a place up on the mountain--huge as a couple of hundred could be seated--that served great family style fried chicken.  And because it was an extremely limited menu, the food was generally served quickly, fresh, hot, and tasty.

One night our party was greeted by the server who delivered the obligatory glasses of water and took our order.  And then we waited. . .and waited. . .and waited.  Finally we flagged down another server who checked and found that our waiter had quit and walked out.   They took care of us quickly then and comped our dinner, but honestly, we didn't think we were THAT obnoxious.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 15, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sad news here.  I took my little pocket pooch on an outing yesterday afternoon.  I was carrying her through a wet, mucky patch and when I put her on the ground, she took off like the devil was after her.  I called and tried to catch her, but she was having none of it.  I've been up and down the road several times since she disappeared, calling, listening, and watching for her, no go.  I'm hoping she'll find her way back on her own, we were less than half a mile from home.  Problem was, if she had stayed on the road, she'd have made it back, I believe.  Unfortunately, someone was blocking the road with a junker truck that had finally given up the ghost there.  She's shy and would have tried to go around the obstruction and might have gotten lost in the woods, or turned around and gone the wrong direction.  I'm worried.  She's not an outdoor dog and it's been raining and cold, too.  I'm still hopeful, but with reservations.



Oh GW, how worrisome.  And sad if she doesn't find her way home.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 15, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sad news here.  I took my little pocket pooch on an outing yesterday afternoon.  I was carrying her through a wet, mucky patch and when I put her on the ground, she took off like the devil was after her.  I called and tried to catch her, but she was having none of it.  I've been up and down the road several times since she disappeared, calling, listening, and watching for her, no go.  I'm hoping she'll find her way back on her own, we were less than half a mile from home.  Problem was, if she had stayed on the road, she'd have made it back, I believe.  Unfortunately, someone was blocking the road with a junker truck that had finally given up the ghost there.  She's shy and would have tried to go around the obstruction and might have gotten lost in the woods, or turned around and gone the wrong direction.  I'm worried.  She's not an outdoor dog and it's been raining and cold, too.  I'm still hopeful, but with reservations.
> ...


I've walked up and down the road, calling.  I'm afraid she got turned around in the wrong direction.  I'm going to make some "Have You Seen Me" posters and put them up at the local places, library, post office, general store.  I hope that someone finds her if she doesn't find herself.  She's chipped, so that might help.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 15, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



We will send some positive prayers/vibes your way that she is safe and well somewhere until she can be returned to you.  You might want to get one of those tags that has your vet's number or your number of something on it.  We have returned a couple of lost dogs to their rightful owners using information on those tags.

Once up on the mountain, in a heavy rain/sleet storm, we found a shivering and wet Shi tzu tied up with electrical wire to the community mailboxes on the highway.  (We figured somebody tied him up to keep him from getting run over on the busy four-lane highway.)

We took him in and got him home and dried off and warm.  The only ID he had was a vet's number in Los Angeles, but we called that, and they didn't have a New Mexico address or number for the owners but they could give us a name.  So we called the operator to get the number on the theory he lived somewhere out there in our vicinity, and were advised the person had an unpublished number.  The operator did, however, agree to call the owner with a request to call us about their dog.  The owner did call.  The dog had been spooked by thunder and bolted.  We found him about two miles from his home.  But happy ending.  Dog and owner were reunited.

I hope and pray you and fur friend are also soon reunited.


----------



## ChrisL (May 16, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



I do live in a relatively quite and (relatively speaking) small city.  However, the problem here is that the roads were designed a very long time and are very small and narrow in many places.  They were not made to support the amount of traffic that they currently do, so traffic tends to get backed up pretty easily, just because of a traffic light.


----------



## ChrisL (May 16, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sad news here.  I took my little pocket pooch on an outing yesterday afternoon.  I was carrying her through a wet, mucky patch and when I put her on the ground, she took off like the devil was after her.  I called and tried to catch her, but she was having none of it.  I've been up and down the road several times since she disappeared, calling, listening, and watching for her, no go.  I'm hoping she'll find her way back on her own, we were less than half a mile from home.  Problem was, if she had stayed on the road, she'd have made it back, I believe.  Unfortunately, someone was blocking the road with a junker truck that had finally given up the ghost there.  She's shy and would have tried to go around the obstruction and might have gotten lost in the woods, or turned around and gone the wrong direction.  I'm worried.  She's not an outdoor dog and it's been raining and cold, too.  I'm still hopeful, but with reservations.



Oh no!!!  I hope you find her very soon.    Put out a food trap for her.  That is why you need a leash for your dog whenever you take her out of your home.  It also keeps your dog safe and makes sure if she gets spooked, she can't just run off and put herself in danger.  I wish you the BEST of luck and I am hoping so MUCH that you find the poor little girl.


----------



## ChrisL (May 16, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sad news here.  I took my little pocket pooch on an outing yesterday afternoon.  I was carrying her through a wet, mucky patch and when I put her on the ground, she took off like the devil was after her.  I called and tried to catch her, but she was having none of it.  I've been up and down the road several times since she disappeared, calling, listening, and watching for her, no go.  I'm hoping she'll find her way back on her own, we were less than half a mile from home.  Problem was, if she had stayed on the road, she'd have made it back, I believe.  Unfortunately, someone was blocking the road with a junker truck that had finally given up the ghost there.  She's shy and would have tried to go around the obstruction and might have gotten lost in the woods, or turned around and gone the wrong direction.  I'm worried.  She's not an outdoor dog and it's been raining and cold, too.  I'm still hopeful, but with reservations.



Please keep us updated.  Thanks.


----------



## Dajjal (May 16, 2018)

Anyone ever have a disaster with assembling flat pack furniture? I just did a doozy. I spent the day putting together a book case and nailed down the back with about fifty nails. Then I suddenly noticed I had put the sides on the wrong way round so I can't  put the shelves in. Now I have to try and get out fifty nails without destroying it  . I feel like an idiot !


----------



## Montrovant (May 16, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Anyone ever have a disaster with assembling flat pack furniture? I just did a doozy. I spent the day putting together a book case and nailed down the back with about fifty nails. Then I suddenly noticed I had put the sides on the wrong way round so I can't  put the shelves in. Now I have to try and get out fifty nails without destroying it  . I feel like an idiot !



Luckily, when I've had problems like that they have been minor enough I didn't need to completely disassemble the piece of furniture.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 16, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sad news here.  I took my little pocket pooch on an outing yesterday afternoon.  I was carrying her through a wet, mucky patch and when I put her on the ground, she took off like the devil was after her.  I called and tried to catch her, but she was having none of it.  I've been up and down the road several times since she disappeared, calling, listening, and watching for her, no go.  I'm hoping she'll find her way back on her own, we were less than half a mile from home.  Problem was, if she had stayed on the road, she'd have made it back, I believe.  Unfortunately, someone was blocking the road with a junker truck that had finally given up the ghost there.  She's shy and would have tried to go around the obstruction and might have gotten lost in the woods, or turned around and gone the wrong direction.  I'm worried.  She's not an outdoor dog and it's been raining and cold, too.  I'm still hopeful, but with reservations.
> ...


Where I live, a food trap is much more likely to attract unwanted attention.  Bear baiting season has started and judging by the number of vehicles using this little, muddy road, there must be dozens of piles of food placed just to attract bears.  If I didn't attract bears, the birds would have it gone pretty quickly.  It's very unfortunate that the people whose truck was broken down and stuck have decided to came at the side of the road close to where they were, and where we were when my dog ran off.  She's very shy and they also have two large, noisy dogs.  I'm not sure whether they're letting those dogs run loose, I certainly hope not.  They are too close to my little place for comfort.
When we're in town, Penny always has a leash on.  Out here, she's allowed the run of the yard and has never shown an inclination to leave it.  I had made a resolution, though, that we both should get more exercise and this was our first outing/walkies.  I never expected her to 1) panic like she did, or 2) run off and not return when called.  I suspect that if she hasn't already succumbed to the elements, she soon will.  I am heartbroken.  Hindsight is always 20/20 and I'm kicking myself hard for all the "could-haves, should-haves".  I plan on printing and posting some flyers, just the same.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 16, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Anyone ever have a disaster with assembling flat pack furniture? I just did a doozy. I spent the day putting together a book case and nailed down the back with about fifty nails. Then I suddenly noticed I had put the sides on the wrong way round so I can't  put the shelves in. Now I have to try and get out fifty nails without destroying it  . I feel like an idiot !



Don't!  I suggest that all of us have fallen into the trap of complacency when it comes to those do-it-yourself assemblies.  They look so easy, and they are, many of us neglect to read the instructions.


----------



## ricechickie (May 16, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I’m sorry. It’s so hard when you don’t know where they are.


----------



## saveliberty (May 16, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Where I live, a food trap is much more likely to attract unwanted attention.  Bear baiting season has started and judging by the number of vehicles using this little, muddy road, there must be dozens of piles of food placed just to attract bears.  If I didn't attract bears, the birds would have it gone pretty quickly.  It's very unfortunate that the people whose truck was broken down and stuck have decided to came at the side of the road close to where they were, and where we were when my dog ran off.  She's very shy and they also have two large, noisy dogs.  I'm not sure whether they're letting those dogs run loose, I certainly hope not.  They are too close to my little place for comfort.
> When we're in town, Penny always has a leash on.  Out here, she's allowed the run of the yard and has never shown an inclination to leave it.  I had made a resolution, though, that we both should get more exercise and this was our first outing/walkies.  I never expected her to 1) panic like she did, or 2) run off and not return when called.  I suspect that if she hasn't already succumbed to the elements, she soon will.  I am heartbroken.  Hindsight is always 20/20 and I'm kicking myself hard for all the "could-haves, should-haves".  I plan on printing and posting some flyers, just the same.



Sometimes the feral cats I feed will not be seen for three weeks and then they are back like nothing happened.


----------



## Gracie (May 16, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sad news here.  I took my little pocket pooch on an outing yesterday afternoon.  I was carrying her through a wet, mucky patch and when I put her on the ground, she took off like the devil was after her.  I called and tried to catch her, but she was having none of it.  I've been up and down the road several times since she disappeared, calling, listening, and watching for her, no go.  I'm hoping she'll find her way back on her own, we were less than half a mile from home.  Problem was, if she had stayed on the road, she'd have made it back, I believe.  Unfortunately, someone was blocking the road with a junker truck that had finally given up the ghost there.  She's shy and would have tried to go around the obstruction and might have gotten lost in the woods, or turned around and gone the wrong direction.  I'm worried.  She's not an outdoor dog and it's been raining and cold, too.  I'm still hopeful, but with reservations.


Oh no!!! I hope she finds you or the way back home!
Meanwhile...maybe your two other dogs can find her? Mine found my cat when she ran off during one of our walks. She always went with us..unleashed since she was a cat...but one time something scared her and she ran off across a field, so I waited a bit, then told the dogs to go Find Kitty. They did. Maybe yours can do the same?


----------



## Nosmo King (May 16, 2018)

It's prom season all across our land and that means snapshots.  When I went to prom, sure there were pictures taken at my home and at the home of my date.  There was a photographer at the prom itself and at the after-prom.  And that was that.  But on our daily walk in the park Friday, Daisy the Mutt and I were astonished to see scores of awkward teenage boys in ill-fitting suits and garish neckties surrounded by teenage girls in shockingly adult formal wear holding bouquets and smiling nervously.  They were accompanied by beaming Moms and Dads with smart phones and digital cameras at hand.

The kids were paraded in front of a copse of brilliant azaleas to be photographed and adored.  The girls were not accustomed to the stiletto heels and many struggled with their footwear in the rain soaked grass.  The boys struggled to realize which was their 'good side', that is to say the side with fewer acne blemishes.

Lilacs and honeysuckle are now in full bloom.  The aroma of those bushes is intoxicating.  One cannot consider walking passed them without stopping and taking in a big snootful of fresh Spring perfume.  Chipmunks are out giving Daisy the Mutt additional targets to chase.  Times are good for all God's creatures great and small.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 16, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Anyone ever have a disaster with assembling flat pack furniture? I just did a doozy. I spent the day putting together a book case and nailed down the back with about fifty nails. Then I suddenly noticed I had put the sides on the wrong way round so I can't  put the shelves in. Now I have to try and get out fifty nails without destroying it  . I feel like an idiot !



Join the club Dajjal.  I would guess most of us have a story like that.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 16, 2018)

With the Royal wedding this weekend, it's hard for an Anglophile like me to avoid watching all I can about all things British.  With that in mind, 
let me tell you my favorite Royal joke.

Prince Charles, Prince of Wales, heir to the throne was driving to see his mother, the Queen at her castle in Balmoral Scotland.  Balmoral is a massive estate of a few thousand acres nestled in the Scottish highlands. As His Royal Highness drove the extensive driveway toward the stately palace, he felt his Land Rover hit a bump in the road.  Now, this is a Royal driveway and there is no such thing as 'bumps' in the pavement.  The Prince glanced in the rear view mirror.  To his horror, he had actually run over one of his mother's prized Corgis.

The Prince stopped his car, got out and looked at the dog.  It was quite dead.  Smushed, smeared and reduced to a greasy patch on the asphalt.  Prince Charles sank to his knees, put his head in his hands and began to weep.  Suddenly there was a blinding flash of white light.  A beautiful woman appeared magically from the center of the flash and approached the distraught Prince.

"I am your Fairy Godmother, your Royal Highness.  I sensed your despair. Is there anything I can do for you?"

"Oh!  Thank God!" exclaimed Prince Charles "I'm afraid I have killed one of my mother's dogs and she loves them so.  How can I explain my carelessness?  Can you bring life back into this poor dog?"

Now, there wasn't much left of the Corgi being a small dog to begin with and being finished off by a bulletproof Land Rover

"My powers are not capable of helping this poor dog today, your Royal Highness.  I'm sorry.  Is there anything else I may do for you?"

Prince Charles considered his response carefully.  Even though he is next in line for the British crown, how often does he or anyone have a Fairy Fodmother offering to wield magic spells in his behalf?

"My current wife, Camilla Parker Bowles.  Is there any way you can make her as beautiful as my late wife Princess Diana?"

The Fairy Godmother stood and rubber her chin and strolled around the Land Rover.  She turned to Prince Charles and said, "Let's take another crack at that dead dog!"


----------



## Foxfyre (May 17, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo
Gracie
Nosmo's Uncle for good news and Aunt Roxie

And we keep the porch light on so that many others scattered here and there can find their way back._
_
May 17 is World Telecommunications Day.  



_


----------



## Dajjal (May 17, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone ever have a disaster with assembling flat pack furniture? I just did a doozy. I spent the day putting together a book case and nailed down the back with about fifty nails. Then I suddenly noticed I had put the sides on the wrong way round so I can't  put the shelves in. Now I have to try and get out fifty nails without destroying it  . I feel like an idiot !
> ...



I could not sleep for worrying about how to do it, so I thought it through while lying awake, then got up early and found it was quite easy after all. I took out the nails on the side panels and switched them over and screwed it all back together in under an hour.


----------



## ChrisL (May 17, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...




Ohhhhh.  I hope you find her or she turns up really soon.


----------



## Sbiker (May 17, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Anyone ever have a disaster with assembling flat pack furniture? I just did a doozy. I spent the day putting together a book case and nailed down the back with about fifty nails. Then I suddenly noticed I had put the sides on the wrong way round so I can't  put the shelves in. Now I have to try and get out fifty nails without destroying it  . I feel like an idiot !



Assembling furniture - is an sort of entertainments for weekend  Like a gluing of wallpapers... The main target - not to overload yourself by "fuel", that may happen in "only-men" company. That's why we have to perform all domestic deals in women company ))


----------



## blackhawk (May 17, 2018)




----------



## Dajjal (May 17, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone ever have a disaster with assembling flat pack furniture? I just did a doozy. I spent the day putting together a book case and nailed down the back with about fifty nails. Then I suddenly noticed I had put the sides on the wrong way round so I can't  put the shelves in. Now I have to try and get out fifty nails without destroying it  . I feel like an idiot !
> ...




I am retired, so I can assemble furniture during weekdays. I succeeded in setting up my book case this morning, and spent the rest of the day filling it with cd's, dvd's and books.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 18, 2018)

Good night darlinks.  No change in the vigil list.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 18, 2018)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sad news here.  I took my little pocket pooch on an outing yesterday afternoon.  I was carrying her through a wet, mucky patch and when I put her on the ground, she took off like the devil was after her.  I called and tried to catch her, but she was having none of it.  I've been up and down the road several times since she disappeared, calling, listening, and watching for her, no go.  I'm hoping she'll find her way back on her own, we were less than half a mile from home.  Problem was, if she had stayed on the road, she'd have made it back, I believe.  Unfortunately, someone was blocking the road with a junker truck that had finally given up the ghost there.  She's shy and would have tried to go around the obstruction and might have gotten lost in the woods, or turned around and gone the wrong direction.  I'm worried.  She's not an outdoor dog and it's been raining and cold, too.  I'm still hopeful, but with reservations.
> ...


Actually, I've been letting the older bitch come along, hoping she'll do just that.  Still, no luck.  I made up some posters and am putting them up on every billboard I can find.  Since this is a small community, and _very_ dog oriented, billed as the mushing capital of Alaska, there are a lot of sympathetic folks who will keep an eye out for her.  But there are thousands of acres of forest here, that's a lot for a little dog.  There are a lot of empty places around me right now, though.  Since Penny was almost always with me, every where I go and everything I do seems lonelier.  
How are you doing, Gracie.  Are you still entertaining that kitty?


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 18, 2018)

blackhawk said:


> View attachment 193934


Damn, that reminds me of something that happened last week.  One of the pilots wrote up a "squawk" that said that the "oven timer ran faster than in reality".  I operated the oven timer a few times and it seemed fine to me.  I came within a hair's breadth of responding "Reality check normal".  Sooooo close!


----------



## Gracie (May 18, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Just got from doc. In full RA flare up mode and it sucks. But I'm getting used to the pain I guess. I get relief tonight when I get to take my one norco. At least I will be able to sleep with no pain. For awhile.
I am concerned about your little doggie. I know how you feel...worrying about her and wishing there was something you could do. I'm so sorry you are feeling this helplessness.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 18, 2018)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Too bad you don't live up here.  They're selling cbd products at the coffee carts!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 19, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo
Gracie
Nosmo's Uncle for good news and Aunt Roxie
For gallantwarrior's fur friend

And we keep the porch light on so that many others scattered here and there can find their way back._
_
Prince Harry and Meghan will marry at 7 a.m. EDT on May 19.  May they enjoy every happiness.







_


----------



## Gracie (May 19, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Meh. I will survive like I have been. Good thing I have a high tolerance for pain. Doc says she doesn't know how I do it. I said its cuz of Ma's genes. Someday, we will be able to buy such products here in Calif without a doctor note or paying some schmuck to say "ok" and get a "card". Some day. Until then....I'll just keep hanging in the best I can.


----------



## boedicca (May 19, 2018)

I made oat scones with currants this am.  mr. boe has certified they are the best batch every.   At the risk of sounding immodest, I must concur.

One of the best simple pleasures in life is a fresh baked thing right out of the oven.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 19, 2018)

boedicca said:


> I made oat scones with currants this am.  mr. boe has certified they are the best batch every.   At the risk of sounding immodest, I must concur.
> 
> One of the best simple pleasures in life is a fresh baked thing right out of the oven.



I have been an avid baker ever since I was in grade school.  But I confess I have never ever made scones.  I guess I should do that some time.


----------



## boedicca (May 19, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > I made oat scones with currants this am.  mr. boe has certified they are the best batch every.   At the risk of sounding immodest, I must concur.
> ...



I've been an avid baker since grade school, too!   Quick breads are so simple and yummy.  Scones are basically a form of biscuits.  Very easy. The trick, as always, is to handle the dough as little as possible.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 19, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Yes.  Biscuits are a house specialty here but you are right that minimal handling is the key to great biscuits.  I just checked a good recipe for scones and saw that they are very similar.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 19, 2018)

My niece makes scones every time I visit her. They are so good.


----------



## peach174 (May 19, 2018)

Hi all !
Did anyone watch the wedding this morning?
It was beautiful, simple and elegant. 
I love how everyone guessed wrong about her dress. 

How is everybody?
I am very busy here and will be for at least another month or so.

I'm heartbroken about your little dog.
I'm praying for you Gallantwarrior, for your dog to have a safe return to your home.
Sadly several neighbor's here have lost their dogs not too long ago, to some type of big predator like a mountain lion.


----------



## Montrovant (May 19, 2018)

boedicca said:


> I made oat scones with currants this am.  mr. boe has certified they are the best batch every.   At the risk of sounding immodest, I must concur.
> 
> One of the best simple pleasures in life is a fresh baked thing right out of the oven.



I don't know that I've ever had currants.  Are they like grapes/raisins, or very different?


----------



## saveliberty (May 19, 2018)

peach174 said:


> Hi all !
> Did anyone watch the wedding this morning?
> It was beautiful, simple and elegant.
> I love how everyone guessed wrong about her dress.
> ...



Not sure it was simple.  Seems like there are a million rules and protocols to follow.  Hopefully they can lead a happy quiet life.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 19, 2018)

I got a mine lab metal detector. Now researching places to use it.


----------



## saveliberty (May 19, 2018)

drifter said:


> I got a mine lab metal detector. Now researching places to use it.



Entrances to schools.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 19, 2018)

Drifter          love your new avatar... How appropriate...


----------



## Foxfyre (May 20, 2018)

Good night darlinks.  No change in the vigil list.


----------



## peach174 (May 20, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all !
> ...



I totally agree on that also. 
What I meant by simple, was her gown and the flower arrangements. Things like that, rather than a big poufy gown like Diana's was.


----------



## saveliberty (May 20, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Drifter          love your new avatar... How appropriate...



I like the pony tail ones.


----------



## Dajjal (May 20, 2018)

There is absolutely nothing on television I want to watch today. So I am listening to Beethoven's ninth symphony.
You have to sit listening to such music to appreciate it, it cannot be appreciated if you just have it as background music while doing other things.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 20, 2018)

A beautiful morning in Albuquerque--it will only get into the low 80's today if that and that is most pleasant this time of year.  My recently planted tomato plants and the marigolds to 'protect' them are doing well in the back yard.  I do need to find some tomato stakes and soon though.

I'm now going to bake my very yummy (I hope) lemon cake for dessert today for our weekly lunch & movie with Dana and Aunt Betty.  The menu today is our house specialty open faced enchiladas.  Quick, easy, tasty, with almost no clean up required.

Life is good today.


----------



## peach174 (May 20, 2018)

Mr. P's bike riding buddy are out and about having lots of fun today.
His buddy had his motorcycle converted into a trike and he just got it back early this morning. 
It's an absolutely gorgeous day for them to enjoy.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 20, 2018)

peach174 said:


> Hi all !
> Did anyone watch the wedding this morning?
> It was beautiful, simple and elegant.
> I love how everyone guessed wrong about her dress.
> ...



I slept through the wedding yesterday morning but did see the clips on coverage of it all during the day.  Looks like they had wonderful weather and it was a classy but fun and joyous event.  Prince Harry isn't so confined to the strict protocol that Prince William is as William will be an heir to the throne in time to be succeeded by his own son which leaves Harry pretty much out of the loop.  But they did hold to the royal wedding traditions for the most part.

And I agree that Meghan's dress was simple but beautiful and elegant:






But Kate's wedding dress was also quite beautiful without being ostentatious:





It is interesting that Kate and Meghan could be sisters.  

And compare to Prince Charles and DIana's wedding:


----------



## saveliberty (May 20, 2018)

Wonder who they rented the groom's outfits from?


----------



## Ringel05 (May 20, 2018)

Finally made it up to Chaco Canyon, got home about a half hour ago, yeah, we're tired.


----------



## saveliberty (May 20, 2018)

Aren't they going to be pissed you knocked over those buildings in the back?


----------



## Ringel05 (May 20, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Aren't they going to be pissed you knocked over those buildings in the back?


I was up on top of the cliff, had to take a leak........  Damn erosion.......


----------



## Nosmo King (May 20, 2018)

The Gift of Gab, as my paternal Grandfather used to say, is endemic in my family.  I've been tapping out my random thoughts and reminiscences here for a few years.  Some of you will be happy to learn that I am cataloging my musings after seeking out a publisher.  More on that at a later time.

Meanwhile I thought you might  enjoy some of Mom's poetry.  Offered here without permission, I give you a couple of my favorites.

*RECALLING*

in my mind I'm running as I walk along the familiar street.  The street of my youth where I raced, jumping up to slap at the striped awnings over the store windows.

Running, running, grabbing poles and spinning around, retracing the hopscotch pattern chalked on the pavement.

Running, running, dodging old ladies carrying packages in their arms.

In my mind I'm running, recalling as I slowly walk down the street carrying packages in my arms.

*AWARD NIGHT*

Carefully I chose a gown, it had to be just right.  For that was to be my moment, my award would be that night.

The affair was to be very classy and all the big wigs would be there to see me in the spotlight and the designer gown I would wear.

I climbed the steps to the podium passed the people I hardly knew.  My head held high and confident while dragging toilet paper from my shoe.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 20, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo
Gracie
Nosmo's Uncle for good news and Aunt Roxie
For gallantwarrior's fur friend

And we keep the porch light on so that many others scattered here and there can find their way back._
_
And on May 21 in 685 was the Battle of Nechtansmere/Dun Nechtain.  In that battle, the Picts beat the Northumbrians.  This will be on the test and yes, spelling will count.



_


----------



## Foxfyre (May 21, 2018)

Today's quiz:


----------



## Foxfyre (May 21, 2018)

I definitely see more than 4.


----------



## Montrovant (May 21, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> I definitely see more than 4.



There are at least 10.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 21, 2018)

That was definitely one heck of a storm........  Fox, how'd you two fare?  Rain was so heavy could barely see past the back fence, dime sized hail, (my back yard looks like a winter wonderland), wind blowing the trees sideways and the street was a river.

I also had a Bad Gateway 502 for the site during the storm but only for the USMB.


----------



## Dalia (May 21, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> That was definitely one heck of a storm........  Fox, how'd you two fare?  Rain was so heavy could barely see past the back fence, dime sized hail, (my back yard looks like a winter wonderland), wind blowing the trees sideways and the street was a river.
> 
> I also had a Bad Gateway 502 for the site during the storm but only for the USMB.


Hello Foxfire and everyone , i was wondering about that bad Gateway 502 thing it seem pretty serious the storm is the cause we have storm here too but not for long


----------



## Foxfyre (May 21, 2018)

Dalia said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > That was definitely one heck of a storm........  Fox, how'd you two fare?  Rain was so heavy could barely see past the back fence, dime sized hail, (my back yard looks like a winter wonderland), wind blowing the trees sideways and the street was a river.
> ...



Well I doubt a storm in Lyon would effect a message board server in Texas.      But we did just have a doozy blow through here in the last couple of hours--we still have two inches of small hail piled up against the house.  Sure shredded my newly planted tomato plants, but its too early to tell if they will survive it.

Don't know what caused USMB to crash--that caused the Bad Gateway--but whatever it was, it seems to be fixed now.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 21, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> That was definitely one heck of a storm........  Fox, how'd you two fare?  Rain was so heavy could barely see past the back fence, dime sized hail, (my back yard looks like a winter wonderland), wind blowing the trees sideways and the street was a river.
> 
> I also had a Bad Gateway 502 for the site during the storm but only for the USMB.



Yes, I am pretty sure the storm didn't have anything to do with USMB crashing.  And all we got here was pea sized stuff but a lot of it.  Don't know yet if my tomato plants I just put out last week will survive.  It was great that the local radio station gave us the severe thunderstorm warning after it had pretty well moved through.    I noted the mammatus clouds on the leading edge of the storm though so I knew we were in for something pretty severe.


----------



## Dalia (May 21, 2018)

Yes, the admistrator were here doing some thing maybe ? i will go to bed soon late here in France  i got some folk coming over this weekend it will be pretty cool new terrasse style Mexico style bamboo, lights got to love the beautiful time of the year.
Music a new terasse floor that life


----------



## Foxfyre (May 21, 2018)

Oh and Ringel05 , you might want to advise your landlord of the storm in case he wants to have the roof checked though dime size hail rarely causes damage according to my resident expert on that.


----------



## saveliberty (May 21, 2018)

12 faces, if you count the guy on horseback.  I had a code 502 the other day too.  I figured it was a precursor to a ban.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 21, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> 12 faces, if you count the guy on horseback.  I had a code 502 the other day too.  I figured it was a precursor to a ban.



We should probably count the faces of the horses too?


----------



## Nosmo King (May 22, 2018)

I heard the rattle of the high school marching band drum section this morning.  They are practicing for parade season.  Up next is the Memorial Day parade followed closely by the Pottery Festival parade in mid June.  Then, of course, is the Fourth of July parade.  We do love a parade round here.

Of course many of those drummers and other members of the ELHS Potters Marching Band will be seeking summer jobs.  School is officially out a week from tomorrow.  My first summer job was as an assistant greenskeeper at the East Liverpool Country Club.  I mowed tees and greens while suffering from hay fever.  That was the summer of 1975 as the upper Ohio River valley was undergoing a Japanese beetle infestation.

So thick were the beetles they clogged up the bags that collected grass clippings.  The fairways virtually shimmered from the reflections on the shells of the overwhelming beetles.  The country club has a wonderful duck pond just below the club house.  Ducks, geese and swans swam tranquilly on the surface while sunfish and small bass frolicked beneath.

An expert in eradicating the beetle plague was called in.  Something had to be done.  I accompanied him in a golf cart as he toured the course, measuring square footage and determined the most effective places to spread insecticide.

The head greenskeeper was a most obnoxious man.  He was five feet three inches tall and suffered from what Pop called 'small man's syndrome', an attitude that tried to compensate for his short stature.  I found it hard to respect him and his churlishness.

When the bags of insecticide were delivered the head greenskeeper took it upon himself to ignore the instructions of the beetle expert.  It was determined that the amount of insecticide was sufficient if spread over sixteen of the eighteen holes.  But the head greenskeeper thought that as the beetles on holes nine and eighteen (closest to the clubhouse) were so obvious, that's where he would apply the poison.

Holes nine and eighteen run up and down a ravine and are drained directly into the duck pond.  And that's where popcorn sized chunks of the insecticide floated after the summer downpour that happened the day after the insecticide was put down.

The ducks and geese and swans gobbled up the floating white pieces of the poison intended for the Japanese beetles.  They started dying the next day.  We fished two dozen geese, half as many swans and countless ducks from the pond all through that week.  

They all died but one ugly merganser duck.  You know the breed.  They are white and look as if they have a piece of raw beef dangling from their bill.  This particular duck was especially marked as it had one of its feet garroted by an errant length of fishing line.  It hobbled on a stump and a duck footed paddle, but survived the mass poisoning.

The head greenskeeper was found negligent and summarily dismissed by the members of the country club board.  A silver lining to an otherwise bleak occurrence.  We assistants should have thrown a parade at the news.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (May 22, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> There is absolutely nothing on television I want to watch today. So I am listening to Beethoven's ninth symphony.
> You have to sit listening to such music to appreciate it, it cannot be appreciated if you just have it as background music while doing other things.


*OLD SCHOOL:  Immortal
NEW AGE:  Immaterial*

There was a moving scene in _Immortal Beloved  _showing how Beethoven couldn't hear the roar of applause at all and felt that the 9th might have been a failure. Because he was deaf, someone had to turn him around to see for himself how his deeply experimental work had stirred the souls of the audience.


----------



## WelfareQueen (May 22, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Today's quiz:





I count 12


----------



## Foxfyre (May 22, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > There is absolutely nothing on television I want to watch today. So I am listening to Beethoven's ninth symphony.
> ...



A most interesting and poignant post and a warm Coffee Shop welcome to The Sage of Main Street as I believe this is your first visit here.  We're happy you stopped in.  First timers receive a complimentary beverage.


----------



## Dalia (May 22, 2018)

Hello Foxfire and all , I do not know about you but me every time I invited people at home (at least I hope it will be nice this weekend) there is always something going on , always Something breaks right before there is the car and hop to the garage shop. a little song


----------



## Foxfyre (May 22, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> I heard the rattle of the high school marching band drum section this morning.  They are practicing for parade season.  Up next is the Memorial Day parade followed closely by the Pottery Festival parade in mid June.  Then, of course, is the Fourth of July parade.  We do love a parade round here.
> 
> Of course many of those drummers and other members of the ELHS Potters Marching Band will be seeking summer jobs.  School is officially out a week from tomorrow.  My first summer job was as an assistant greenskeeper at the East Liverpool Country Club.  I mowed tees and greens while suffering from hay fever.  That was the summer of 1975 as the upper Ohio River valley was undergoing a Japanese beetle infestation.
> 
> ...



Ewww. That's a sad story though Nosmo.  But one useful to all in how they deal with the pests they live with and how the big picture needs to be considered.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 22, 2018)

Dalia said:


> Hello Foxfire and all , I do not know about you but me every time I invited people at home (at least I hope it will be nice this weekend) there is always something going on , always Something breaks right before there is the car and hop to the garage shop. a little song



One of my favorite Roger Miller songs.  (Though Roger Miller isn't one of my favorite people--longer story behind that.) 

We are waiting for house guests to arrive at this very moment.  They could get here at any time now.  We'll take them out to dinner tonight and I'll make them a great breakfast in the morning before we send them on their way home to Kansas.  We haven't had the misfortunate glitch happen yet, so wonder what it will be?


----------



## Dalia (May 22, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Foxfire and all , I do not know about you but me every time I invited people at home (at least I hope it will be nice this weekend) there is always something going on , always Something breaks right before there is the car and hop to the garage shop. a little song
> ...


That sound pretty nice Foxfire have a great time with your friends


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 22, 2018)

peach174 said:


> Hi all !
> Did anyone watch the wedding this morning?
> It was beautiful, simple and elegant.
> I love how everyone guessed wrong about her dress.
> ...


I must thank everyone for their prayers and best wishes!  Penny came home yesterday with little indication that she had been "roughing it" for six whole nights.  She's been comfortably ensconced in her habitual places, seeming pretty happy to be here again.  Needless to say, I am happy and pleased that she did not die a horrific death alone, wet, and cold in the wilderness.
Thanks again, everyone!


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 22, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Today's quiz:


Bev Doolittle!


----------



## Montrovant (May 22, 2018)

It's day 2 of the Summer semester and I am not happy so far.  I have 5 classes during this shortened semester.  1 of them is still not available, but has work that will be due this weekend.  1 of them had a particular book listed in the school book store as necessary for the class, but had a different book listed in the syllabus, which I first was able to see yesterday.  That means I wasted money on the wrong book, and it also means I won't have the correct book for longer than I would like: and again, I will have work due this weekend.

I didn't get registered for my classes until late, because my advisor was slow.  That led to my financial aid not being processed, which means I'm currently paying for everything out of pocket.  Between tuition and books, I'm at somewhere around $2200 so far this semester; that might not seem like a lot, but when you are paid in room & board, it's quite a bit.  I'm hoping my financial aid will eventually go through and I'll get reimbursed for some, if not all, of what I'm paying, but it's something else not to be happy about so far.

I'm actually waiting for books to arrive in 3 of my 5 classes.  That may mean having to take quizzes based entirely on some PowerPoint presentations or limited notes available on the class sites, and searching the internet for the rest.  In 1 of the classes I'm waiting for a book I don't have anything due for a while, at least, but I'm worried about the other 2.  It's especially worrisome because 1 of the books didn't ship until today and I don't know when it will arrive, and another that shipped early yesterday afternoon is estimated to arrive on Saturday.

Making the book situation even worse, I have been planning to drive to my friends' house for the weekend for a while now.  I'm going to get a bit of help and advice with my car, and apparently the plan is for us to go somewhere and play some sort of Laser Tag on Sunday.  I was going to stay until Monday because it is a holiday.  I'm not sure if I should go, though, if I might miss my books arriving.

The school also changed the format of their class websites, and I'm not as comfortable with the new format as I was with the old one.

This has not been an auspicious start to the semester, but at least it's only 2 months instead of 4.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 22, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all !
> ...


The best news all day!  Wonderful that she's home and safe!


----------



## Montrovant (May 22, 2018)

Let go of my lunch!


----------



## Gracie (May 23, 2018)

Oh, I am SO GLAD your furbaby made it home!!!


----------



## Sbiker (May 23, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> It's day 2 of the Summer semester and I am not happy so far.  I have 5 classes during this shortened semester.  1 of them is still not available, but has work that will be due this weekend.  1 of them had a particular book listed in the school book store as necessary for the class, but had a different book listed in the syllabus, which I first was able to see yesterday.  That means I wasted money on the wrong book, and it also means I won't have the correct book for longer than I would like: and again, I will have work due this weekend.
> 
> I didn't get registered for my classes until late, because my advisor was slow.  That led to my financial aid not being processed, which means I'm currently paying for everything out of pocket.  Between tuition and books, I'm at somewhere around $2200 so far this semester; that might not seem like a lot, but when you are paid in room & board, it's quite a bit.  I'm hoping my financial aid will eventually go through and I'll get reimbursed for some, if not all, of what I'm paying, but it's something else not to be happy about so far.
> 
> ...



Which courses do you intend to learn next semester?


----------



## Montrovant (May 23, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > It's day 2 of the Summer semester and I am not happy so far.  I have 5 classes during this shortened semester.  1 of them is still not available, but has work that will be due this weekend.  1 of them had a particular book listed in the school book store as necessary for the class, but had a different book listed in the syllabus, which I first was able to see yesterday.  That means I wasted money on the wrong book, and it also means I won't have the correct book for longer than I would like: and again, I will have work due this weekend.
> ...



Next semester should be my last.  I'll be taking all Health Information classes: Coding and Reimbursement, Quality Assessment, Health Information Systems, another Professional Practice class.  The accounting class I'm taking this semester is my last non-health related one.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (May 23, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


*$#$MeToo*

If you spiked it with an aphrodisiac, I'll sue you 20 years from now.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (May 23, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > It's day 2 of the Summer semester and I am not happy so far.  I have 5 classes during this shortened semester.  1 of them is still not available, but has work that will be due this weekend.  1 of them had a particular book listed in the school book store as necessary for the class, but had a different book listed in the syllabus, which I first was able to see yesterday.  That means I wasted money on the wrong book, and it also means I won't have the correct book for longer than I would like: and again, I will have work due this weekend.
> ...


*Suffer and Serve*

The freeloading sadistic hypocrites who imposed this indentured-servitude system don't care if the talented drop out.


----------



## Sbiker (May 23, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Oh, as I know, in USA there are a lot of Health Information Systems...Or maybe, MS HealthVault have eaten them all? 

I've seen a several Medical IS, especially at the edge of Millenium - in this time a theme of Expert Systems and another helpers and knowledge accumulation systems was very popular. But Statistics and DS systems have come a years later and now many people consider, AI systems are just soft, using ML only and able to match something  An age of AI de-humanization, de facto


----------



## Sbiker (May 23, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



"Don't forget to to Suffer"  Do you really think, healthcare is good somewhere at Earth... Maybe only in Cuba, lol? 

In our world no one need to be "more socialistic than USSR", so, why anyone have to cure us without a lot of money? )))


----------



## Foxfyre (May 23, 2018)

View attachment 195024


The Sage of Main Street said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...



   Well I didn't.  But you could always claim that in 20 years and if I'm still alive. . .well. . .hmmm. . .well then good for me.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 23, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all !
> ...



How great GW.  I'm really REALLY happy to take her off the vigil list due to a happy ending.  But given that mini doxie's are not exactly the hardiest of dogs and don't tolerate the cold well, not to mention the various predators you have around you, don't you think somebody probably found her and was keeping her sheltered and she probably got away from whoever that was?


----------



## peach174 (May 23, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all !
> ...



How wonderful!


----------



## Michelle420 (May 23, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all !
> ...



Miracles Happen  So happy for you.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 24, 2018)

And with happy thoughts of Penny snuggled warm and safe in GW's arms. . .

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo
Gracie
Nosmo's Uncle for good news and Aunt Roxie

And we keep the porch light on so that many others scattered here and there can find their way back._
_
May 24 is National Scavenger Hunt Day, but since I don[t need anything from Albertson's and I'm not too interested in National Escargot Day, I'll probably serve tomorrow as "Eat more Fruit and Vegetables Day."







_


----------



## ChrisL (May 24, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Oh that is GREAT news.  I am so HAPPY that you found her GW!  I don't even know this dog, but I was really worried about her.  I feel so bad whenever something happens to an innocent animal.


----------



## ChrisL (May 24, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> And with happy thoughts of Penny snuggled warm and safe in GW's arms. . .
> 
> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> ...



I've never eaten a snail and have no desire to.  Lol.  

The newest thing in hair and skin care is snail slime, believe it or not!     I kid you not.


----------



## ChrisL (May 24, 2018)

To the ladies, has anyone used Bamboo anti-frizz products?  

I recently got these . . . 






I also got this . . . 






I have naturally curly/wavy hair, and I have a HUGE problem with the frizzies when it gets humid or rainy.  These were QUITE the investment, so I hope they work.  I've used the shampoo and conditioner already, and they seem to work pretty well and smell really nice, but it wasn't a really bad hair day.  We shall see.  I haven't tried the overnight hair mask yet.  I will wait until it is really hot and humid for that.


----------



## Montrovant (May 24, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> To the ladies, has anyone used Bamboo anti-frizz products?
> 
> I recently got these . . .
> 
> ...



As someone with frizzy, poofy hair when it's long, I recommend you just accept your fate.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 24, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And with happy thoughts of Penny snuggled warm and safe in GW's arms. . .
> ...



I always envisioned escargot as little crispy things like fried oysters.   But then I looked them up and nope.  I have a very adventurous spirit and I think a pretty sophisticated palate when it comes to cuisine, but I'm going to pass on the snails as food or hair products.


----------



## ChrisL (May 24, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > To the ladies, has anyone used Bamboo anti-frizz products?
> ...



Well have you tried any of these products, or do you use Suave which is harsh and stripping enough that you could probably wash your kitchen floor clean with it.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 24, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> To the ladies, has anyone used Bamboo anti-frizz products?
> 
> I recently got these . . .
> 
> ...



Never tried it.  Usually the best shampoos, though a bit pricier than the over the counter stuff at the grocery store or other retail, you can get at the beauty salons.


----------



## ChrisL (May 24, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > To the ladies, has anyone used Bamboo anti-frizz products?
> ...



That's where I got it.  You can get them on Amazon and sometimes even at regular stores, but they aren't guaranteed to be the real thing unless you buy them in a licensed salon, so I spend a little extra $$ to make sure I am getting a real product and not a knock off or an expired product.


----------



## ChrisL (May 24, 2018)

A lot of times, products like professional hair care products are expired when you buy them from Amazon or other places.  Usually, before they are sold to a store in bulk like that, they would wait until the lot numbers expire, which means that the product can also be past its expiration date.  Hair care products last, on average 1-2 years before they start to break down.


----------



## Montrovant (May 24, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I don't have to worry about it now, my hair is very short.  When it was long, I almost never bothered trying any particular product.  I have never had much in the way of money and never thought hair products were worth wasting it on.    I usually kept my hair up in a pony tail, and when I let it down, I just let it poof and frizz how it wanted to.  

This was me 20-25 years ago.  Yes, the whole left side of the picture is my poofy hair.


----------



## ChrisL (May 24, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Yikes!  That is a LOT of hair you had there!  Mine usually only is frizzy when it gets humid out or raining out.  My hair looks great in the winter when it's colder and drier.  For some reason, my hair hates the hot humid weather.


----------



## ChrisL (May 24, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



You could have easily been a member of an 80s hair band!


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (May 24, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


*Anal-Retentive Creeps*

An MD is a Mama's Boy who doesn't earn a living until he is 26.  Not only is he a weakling conformist, but all that unnecessary sacrifice makes him want to make as much money as he can, as fast as he can, and any way he can in order to make up for lost time.  A PhD medical researcher doesn't earn a living until he's 30, so he's even more incompetent and dishonest.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (May 24, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




I've discovered that oysters are the only food that cumin doesn't destroy the taste of.  It tones down the thickness of the oyster's taste.


----------



## ChrisL (May 24, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



What about tacos?  They have cumin in them and they are delicious!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 24, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I enjoy breaded and fried oysters if prepared by somebody who really knows how to do that properly.  And some oyster dressings are to die for. But just eat an oyster on the half shell or some such, no.  Even cumin wouldn't make that appealing to me.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 24, 2018)

Note to Nosmo King re your new Alexa system in your home. I ran across this video and article today:
Woman says her Amazon device recorded private conversation, sent it out to random contact

If this is on the level--I always leave open the possibility that it is some underhanded trick by a competitor--then I can understand Amazon being reluctant to refund that couples' money for a system that they no longer want to use as that would set a precedent that could open a floodgate of such requests.

But I have often wondered about the voice activated stuff as to how much the suppliers would have ability to use them as 'spying' devices?   For instance, does my voice activated remote for our TV listen to everything we say?   I am less concerned about that as you have to depress a button on the remote in order to use the voice commands, but I do wonder.


----------



## ChrisL (May 24, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



There is no meat that I will eat raw, sea or land meat, doesn't matter.  Ewww.  Raw clams on the half shell.  So gross.  It must feel like sucking down a cold lugey!  *barf*  As we discussed before, I am a big "texture" kind of person.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 24, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...



LOL.  The adventurous side of me has tasted various sushi delicacies that our daughter loves.  And I will admit, they were not revolting, but also were not all that appealing to me.  I too want my meat, poultry, fish all properly cooked.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 24, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Wow.  You're a good looking guy Montro.


----------



## ChrisL (May 24, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Especially something like a clam though.  I can eat them cooked, but I don't think I could stomach that slimy thing going down uncooked.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 24, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...



Okay, you two.  However fond I am of you, I must gently suggest that we are creeping into the area of controversial sociopolitics that is best discussed outside of the Coffee Shop.  Please take It to private message or to another thread.

As Lumbergh would have said:  "That'd be great."


----------



## Foxfyre (May 24, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I agree.  I don't want to eat anything I don't have to swallow in order to eat it.


----------



## ChrisL (May 24, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



That's right.  You get em!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 24, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...



Well, they're too lovable to 'get em' too much.


----------



## Montrovant (May 24, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



You're actually saying I was a good looking guy in my early 20s when I had a lot of hair, but thanks.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 24, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Lots of hair isn't what makes a guy good looking to me.  

Anyway, as Hombre likes to remind people, grass doesn't grow on a busy street so that beautiful shiny dome of his is only because he's smart.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 24, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Note to Nosmo King re your new Alexa system in your home. I ran across this video and article today:
> Woman says her Amazon device recorded private conversation, sent it out to random contact
> 
> If this is on the level--I always leave open the possibility that it is some underhanded trick by a competitor--then I can understand Amazon being reluctant to refund that couples' money for a system that they no longer want to use as that would set a precedent that could open a floodgate of such requests.
> ...


Occasionally Alexa will answer a question nobody asked.  Occasionally Alexa responds to the television.

But I do not own a cell phone not because I am a Luddite, but because I feel cell phones divide us into what I like to call 'electronic hermits'.  At our Mother's Day brunch I noticed every table in the restaurant had at least one person, and more often more than one person, with their head bowed, their thumbs scrabbling across a screen and not talking to the other members of their party.

I may be old school in my thinking, but I found that behavior to be very rude.

As far as Alexa eavesdropping on me, I don't say that much here at the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate aside from calling Daisy the Mutt to go outside or to the park.  If it is listening into my phone conversations, I cannot fathom what sort of information it is listening for.

Meanwhile my trip to Brooklyn this weekend is cancelled.  I took Daisy the Mutt to the vet this afternoon following four days of her refusing to eat, play or do anything but sleep or curl up on my lap.  She has Cholangiohepetititis, an inflammation of the bile ducts.  It's treatable through a regimen of antibiotics and steroids to be administered twice daily for the next week or so.

She got an infusion of saline solution through a needle plunged between her shoulders.  The vet squeezed the plastic bag and I watched the stuff fill her back with fluids.  At the end it looked as if she had a Thomas's English muffin between her little shoulders.

I must keep her quiet and jamb for pills into her maw then make sure she has swallowed them.  A task I could not ask my brother and sister-in-law to do, not only because it is a delicate procedure with such a small and sweet dog, but because their dog Teddy would torment Daisy to play and run.

Anyway, I have my work cut out for me this weekend and I'm hoping this chemistry set of medication she has to take does the trick.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 25, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo
Gracie
Nosmo's Uncle for good news and Aunt Roxie
Nosmo's Daisy

And we keep the porch light on so that many others scattered here and there can find their way back._
_
May 25 is National Polka Day and also the Cookie Monster's birthday.




_


----------



## Dajjal (May 25, 2018)

I have started reading books from my extensive library, instead of wasting time watching second rate daytime TV films. I am reading the history of English literature, of which I have an excellent four volumes  book set in my library. I am also reading the History of western philosophy by Bertrand Russel. I alternate between the two.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 25, 2018)

I am one who used to love to polka. An instruction video for those who might like to try it:


----------



## Foxfyre (May 26, 2018)

Good night darlinks.  No change in the vigil list.


----------



## Oddball (May 26, 2018)

Saturday morning....Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Ringel05 (May 26, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Yeah but those crazy eyes.........


----------



## Foxfyre (May 26, 2018)

Looks like some folks on the Gulf will be cancelling bar-b-ques for Memorial Day.  It will likely miss Sherry  and WelfareQueen but Kat and Ernie S. appear will take a direct hit from Alberto.


----------



## Kat (May 26, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Looks like some folks on the Gulf will be cancelling bar-b-ques for Memorial Day.  It will likely miss Sherry  and WelfareQueen but Kat and Ernie S. appear will take a direct hit from Alberto.




It's pouring rain with thunder and lightening right now. We needed the rain, but not this way.


----------



## Oddball (May 26, 2018)

May 26, 2018 — Apollo astronaut Alan Bean, who shared his experiences as the fourth human to walk on the moon through paintings sprinkled with lunar dust, has died at the age of 86.

Bean died on Saturday (May 26) at Houston Methodist Hospital in Houston, Texas, as confirmed by his wife, Leslie. His death followed his suddenly falling ill while on travel in Fort Wayne, Indiana two weeks ago.


Astronaut Alan Bean, Apollo moonwalker-turned-artist, dies at 86 | collectSPACE


----------



## Foxfyre (May 26, 2018)

Oddball said:


> May 26, 2018 — Apollo astronaut Alan Bean, who shared his experiences as the fourth human to walk on the moon through paintings sprinkled with lunar dust, has died at the age of 86.
> 
> Bean died on Saturday (May 26) at Houston Methodist Hospital in Houston, Texas, as confirmed by his wife, Leslie. His death followed his suddenly falling ill while on travel in Fort Wayne, Indiana two weeks ago.
> 
> ...



I have had pretty much a lifelong fascination with all forms of space exploration dating back to at least middle school when I was reading Jules Verne books and maybe as early as 4th and 5th grades.  I was a voracious reader and not at all interested in most of the silly kid books though I did enjoy the Bobbsey Twins and Clara Barton series and such as that.

Hombre and I were talking about that the other night.  He takes the view that there are so many problems to deal with here on Planet Earth that it is a waste of time and money to do space exploration.  I am all for it though because I want to know what's out there.  And the possibilities are endless.  I suspect we humans are in our early infancy when it comes to the technology that can be developed and all the science that there is still left for us to know and learn.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 26, 2018)

I'm wasted and feeling all right 

Happy Weekend I heading to Florida tomorrow with Boyfriend.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 26, 2018)

drifter said:


> I'm wasted and feeling all right
> 
> Happy Weekend I heading to Florida tomorrow with Boyfriend.



Life is good...      Be safe...


----------



## Michelle420 (May 26, 2018)

I wish I had some good potato salad with deviled eggs on top  munchies


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 26, 2018)

drifter said:


> I wish I had some good potato salad with deviled eggs on top  munchies


----------



## Michelle420 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Sherry (May 26, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Looks like some folks on the Gulf will be cancelling bar-b-ques for Memorial Day.  It will likely miss Sherry  and WelfareQueen but Kat and Ernie S. appear will take a direct hit from Alberto.



We've already had lots of rain over the past week and the ground is saturated. Now they are calling for 6 to 8 inches. Areas to the south of us are prone to flooding, and had flash flooding yesterday. I hope everyone stays high and dry, especially Drifter.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 26, 2018)

An update on things around here.

First, know that all the trees are leafed out, even the stubborn catalpas.  While the azaleas and dogwoods have packed up their beautiful blooms for the year, the rhododendrons are in full flower gracing the wooded hillsides with purple and white and magenta.  The Tri-State Garden Club kicked off summer by planting the half barrel planters at the entrance to Thompson Park.  Geraniums in red, white, peach and pink are in the soil-filled barrels along with spikes and vinca vines.

I saw them as I finally took Daisy the Mutt for a walk this afternoon.  Still in the midst of her pharmaceutical regimen, she found the energy to swat the sole of my foot with her paw and implore me to put the collar on her and drive her over to the park.  She found the will, even in her anti-biotic and steroid haze, to chase three squirrels back up into the trees.  One goofy chipmunk was convinced to seek shelter in a catch basin after it drew Daisy's attention.

She has four different pills to swallow twice a day.  Getting that medicine down her throat has been our little game since Thursday evening.  She is a sneaky little minx stashing the pills between her lips and gums while she fakes swallowing them.  I find them stuck in her whiskers or clicking on the hardwood as they tumble from her mouth.  I gently hold her muzzle closed and stroke her throat until her little pink tongue flicks out of her mouth.

She found her appetite a little yesterday.  She gobbled down a container of Little Caesar's Porterhouse Steak formulation.  It was either appealing or merely novel, but it made me happy to see her eat.  I fixed a batch of white rice and canned chicken meat from which she eats the chicken and puts the rice on the floor next to her dish.

It's raining tonight.  Some thunder, some breeze but nothing like the folks along our gorgeous Gulf Coast are putting up with.  From the forecast track of this storm, we should be getting wet by Thursday or Friday.  I wonder if our next weekend will be ruined as this weekend for our southern friends is being ruined.

Meanwhile, the Memorial Day weekend marches on.  The parade is Monday morning and, after a flag ceremony at Riverview Cemetery, a car show and pony rides for the kids downtown and picnics in many back yards, the weekend wraps up with a fireworks display Monday after sunset.

But the point of the holiday is to remember, honor and thank those who Lincoln said gave their last full measure of devotion in service to our nation.  May it never be said that we citizens have failed to show our gratitude to our service women and men.  They have never failed us.

Happy Memorial Day everybody!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 26, 2018)

drifter said:


> I wish I had some good potato salad with deviled eggs on top  munchies



I make a really good potato salad and Sherry makes world class deviled eggs.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 26, 2018)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like some folks on the Gulf will be cancelling bar-b-ques for Memorial Day.  It will likely miss Sherry  and WelfareQueen but Kat and Ernie S. appear will take a direct hit from Alberto.
> ...



I guess it is spreading out further than the map shows.  Well everybody be sale.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 27, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I had some good potato salad with deviled eggs on top  munchies
> ...



I make good Hawaiin baked beans, so our virtual potluck has started lol


----------



## Michelle420 (May 27, 2018)

I'm gonna pass out but  I really mean this for everyone in this thread


----------



## Dajjal (May 27, 2018)

We had storms last night, but I can't call them thunder storms because there was lightning, but no thunder !
I only noticed when I went to the kitchen to make some coffee and I saw the lightning out of the window. It was almost continuous flashes every second. Then later there started being thunder with it. and there was a continuous rumble for about an hour. The flashes were so frequent there was no pause in the thunder.

Naturally I unplugged my computer  modem and my television aerial . But what scares me is the half an hour or so where there was no thunder, because I had no warning, and my telephone line could have been hit by lighting and my computer fried. I don't understand how there could be lighting without thunder, but from now on I will have to keep an eye open for it.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 27, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> An update on things around here.
> 
> First, know that all the trees are leafed out, even the stubborn catalpas.  While the azaleas and dogwoods have packed up their beautiful blooms for the year, the rhododendrons are in full flower gracing the wooded hillsides with purple and white and magenta.  The Tri-State Garden Club kicked off summer by planting the half barrel planters at the entrance to Thompson Park.  Geraniums in red, white, peach and pink are in the soil-filled barrels along with spikes and vinca vines.
> 
> ...



Carly the mini doxie, when living with us, was prescribed some liver support pills by the vet.  These are huge white pills that I would have a difficult time swallowing.  So I used a pill cutter--you can get one at the drug store or Walmart or such for a couple of bucks--to cut them into quarters.  

Then I tore off a small portion of a Greenies pill pocket--the vet or a pet supply store probably has these or you can order them on Amazon--and wrapped it around each quarter of the pill so the pill was encased.  Carly snarfed those down like crazy in one quick swallow.   They worked for any medication I needed to give her.


----------



## WelfareQueen (May 27, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Looks like some folks on the Gulf will be cancelling bar-b-ques for Memorial Day.  It will likely miss Sherry  and WelfareQueen but Kat and Ernie S. appear will take a direct hit from Alberto.





We're expected to get 4-6 inches of rain here....maybe as much as 8.  Kat and Ernie are supposed to get much more.  Too soon in the season for this kind of thing imho.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 27, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> We had storms last night, but I can't call them thunder storms because there was lightning, but no thunder !
> I only noticed when I went to the kitchen to make some coffee and I saw the lightning out of the window. It was almost continuous flashes every second. Then later there started being thunder with it. and there was a continuous rumble for about an hour. The flashes were so frequent there was no pause in the thunder.
> 
> Naturally I unplugged my computer  modem and my television aerial . But what scares me is the half an hour or so where there was no thunder, because I had no warning, and my telephone line could have been hit by lighting and my computer fried. I don't understand how there could be lighting without thunder, but from now on I will have to keep an eye open for it.



Sometimes there will be distant thunderstorms in massive cloud formations that you can see the lightning, but they have not yet gotten close enough to hear the thunder.  Especially in West\ Texas some of those were quite beautiful with continuous lightning as you described.

I believe the farthest away from the storm that we can hear the thunder is about 15 miles, usually closer.  But we can see the lightning in towering thunderheads that are 30 miles or more away.

(So says Foxfyre, amateur weather watcher/studier.)


----------



## Foxfyre (May 27, 2018)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like some folks on the Gulf will be cancelling bar-b-ques for Memorial Day.  It will likely miss Sherry  and WelfareQueen but Kat and Ernie S. appear will take a direct hit from Alberto.
> ...



That's a lot of rain.  We aren't equipped for it so rain of that quantity literally would flood out several parts of town, especially if it comes all at once.  Stay safe and dry.

I see now that most of the western coast of Florida, the panhandle, and all of Alabama coast is now under storm warnings.  Huge storm.  They expect Alberto to strengthen and be fully tropical by landfall sometime tomorrow maybe.   Storm surges up to 4 feet but they don't it expect it to reach hurricane strength.   And yes, it does seem really early in the season for this.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (May 27, 2018)

Great weather in Oregon today... Yup .. not sorry about that...

.


----------



## saveliberty (May 27, 2018)

Don't worry Florida, the sinkholes will drain the flooding soon.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 28, 2018)

Good morning all.  Beautiful day here too--not too hot at least yet, and a gorgeous clear blue sky.  Waiting for friends from Kansas to stop by and visit before they leave for the airport later.  Then this afternoon we're having a Memorial Day block party at the neighbors.  Everybody have a great day.


----------



## saveliberty (May 28, 2018)

90 degrees here with 38% humidity.  Alberto visits on Thursday.


----------



## Sbiker (May 28, 2018)

Not to hot here too. A dry evening, I see Venus, Jupiter and full Moon at the sky 
And tasting red dry, imagining I'm Spanish flibustier


----------



## Foxfyre (May 28, 2018)

Sure wish just a piece of Alberto could come through here--an inch or so of slow rain would do wonders for us and knock down our extreme fire danger index.  But we can't handle the rains that those of you in the path are getting or will get.


----------



## Dajjal (May 28, 2018)

I just wrote a letter to the local paper complaining that someone may be killing the local foxes . I took hundreds of photos last year, but I have not even seen or heard a single fox this year. I think the council may have culled them, in which case I will complain. Or some other horrible bastard may have killed them.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 29, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> I just wrote a letter to the local paper complaining that someone may be killing the local foxes . I took hundreds of photos last year, but I have not even seen or heard a single fox this year. I think the council may have culled them, in which case I will complain. Or some other horrible bastard may have killed them.



It is always a problem.  We have a couple of families of raccoons in our neighborhood that so far are being tolerated by locals but contact with cats and dogs and kids is always a concern as they are fairly large and their bite is ferocious, plus they haven't been innoculated for rabies and such.

We also have some roadrunner families and some resident wild rabbits that are fun though if the rabbits become too well populated, that could be a problem for landscaping and gardens.  And it is disheartening when any of these fall prey to passing automobile traffic.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 29, 2018)

The Business road trip has been pleasant. I'm staying in a suite with separate living room from the bedroom. My boyfriends' company pays for the hotels. It's raining outside tonight so I am staying in. I got a new swimsuit and two new sundresses for Florida. I've been singing Jimmy Buffet songs to my boyfriend 

I hope everyone had a safe memorial weekend. 

I am wondering if they have fried green tomatoes in Georgia. I had some of all places in Mount Charleston Nevada last month for the first time and loved them.


----------



## Montrovant (May 29, 2018)

drifter said:


> The Business road trip has been pleasant. I'm staying in a suite with separate living room from the bedroom. My boyfriends' company pays for the hotels. It's raining outside tonight so I am staying in. I got a new swimsuit and two new sundresses for Florida. I've been singing Jimmy Buffet songs to my boyfriend
> 
> I hope everyone had a safe memorial weekend.
> 
> I am wondering if they have fried green tomatoes in Georgia. I had some of all places in Mount Charleston Nevada last month for the first time and loved them.



I live in Georgia, but I don't know where you'd get a fried green tomato.  That's not something I'd consider eating.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 29, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > The Business road trip has been pleasant. I'm staying in a suite with separate living room from the bedroom. My boyfriends' company pays for the hotels. It's raining outside tonight so I am staying in. I got a new swimsuit and two new sundresses for Florida. I've been singing Jimmy Buffet songs to my boyfriend
> ...



What are the most fun cities in Georgia?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 29, 2018)

drifter said:


> I am wondering if they have fried green tomatoes in Georgia. I had some of all places in Mount Charleston Nevada last month for the first time and loved them.



I can't answer any questions regarding Georgia with the exception of a warning not to get stuck in a small town North of Atlanta named Resaca... Hitch hiking to Ft Lauderdale a 100 years ago and my thumb broke down... Couldn't get a ride to save my soul... Finally a U. S. Navy step van pulled over... Turned out to be a Van holding AWOL Sailors... Said if we didn't mind riding in the back with the AWOL crowd they would take us South of Atlanta aways… We jumped in and wasn't to long we were smoking rope with all these fellars… Had a good time...
Anyway I was put on this earth to testify about the greatness of Fried Green Tomato's... Of coarse they have to be fried in Bacon grease to be of any account... 
I have sympathy for folks that can't try new culinary delights because of psychological issues...


----------



## Nosmo King (May 29, 2018)

A Daisy the Mutt update!

Day four of her pharmaceutical regimen and the drugs seem to be turning a corner.  I figured out how to mash the one big pill in a make-shift mortar and pestle then combine a fork full of soft, moist dog food into the mix.  It's so much easier for the both of us.

We are having a late Spring heatwave here in the upper Ohio River valley.  Daisy took advantage of her new found favorite spot under my bed and slept most of the day.  But around 5:30 she sprang to life, swatted the sole of my foot and insisted on a walk.  I took her up the hill to the high school campus.  School's out so I knew we wouldn't run into any crowds.  Daisy actually frolicked again!  She ran from aroma enticing spot to spot and did her nearly famous handstand as she peed.

It is good to see her getting better.  The vet's office called today to ask how she is doing.  I set up an appointment for Thursday June 7 for a follow up, which will include another blood sample.  With luck and continued care, my dog should be back in the pink before too much longer!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 29, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > The Business road trip has been pleasant. I'm staying in a suite with separate living room from the bedroom. My boyfriends' company pays for the hotels. It's raining outside tonight so I am staying in. I got a new swimsuit and two new sundresses for Florida. I've been singing Jimmy Buffet songs to my boyfriend
> ...



They are quite delicious when done by somebody who knows how.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 30, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo
Gracie
Nosmo's Uncle for good news and Aunt Roxie
Nosmo's Daisy

And we keep the porch light on so that many others scattered here and there can find their way back._
_
Tonight or actually shared between May 29 and May 30 is the full flower moon, also called Mother’s Moon, Milk Moon, and Corn Planting Moon.  It is a time of fertility and growing things as we are surely slidiing into the summer months all over the land(s).  (Except Australia where it is fall.)




_


----------



## ChrisL (May 30, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> A Daisy the Mutt update!
> 
> Day four of her pharmaceutical regimen and the drugs seem to be turning a corner.  I figured out how to mash the one big pill in a make-shift mortar and pestle then combine a fork full of soft, moist dog food into the mix.  It's so much easier for the both of us.
> 
> ...



That is really great news, and wishing the best for little Daisy.


----------



## ChrisL (May 30, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I just wrote a letter to the local paper complaining that someone may be killing the local foxes . I took hundreds of photos last year, but I have not even seen or heard a single fox this year. I think the council may have culled them, in which case I will complain. Or some other horrible bastard may have killed them.
> ...



They will sometimes catch these animals in humane traps and release them farther away from people in the woods.  This is a better situation for the people and for the animals.


----------



## ChrisL (May 30, 2018)

Never feed wild animals.  It is very bad for them in a lot of different ways.  Not to mention, it can tend to take away their natural fear of humans which can be very bad for them and us.  

One of neighbors is feeding the wild geese bread, which is TERRIBLE for them.  They will probably end up getting bound up and could die a terrible and painful death.  Not to mention, now there is goose crap all over the place, which is totally disgusting.  People are extremely ignorant when it comes to animals.


----------



## Sbiker (May 30, 2018)

drifter said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Tbilisi, lol


----------



## Foxfyre (May 30, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



That question would translate differently depending on where you live in the world.


----------



## Montrovant (May 30, 2018)

drifter said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Any ones where I have access to good video games?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 30, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I am wondering if they have fried green tomatoes in Georgia. I had some of all places in Mount Charleston Nevada last month for the first time and loved them.
> ...



Usually its simply a dislike for a particular food though, or perhaps allergies or other medical condition, or just because something is not appealing.  Such as I have not tried raw oysters and do not expect to.  I do like oysters in dressing or properly fried in seasoned breading, but why taste something I know I'll hate?  Our daughter finally goaded me into trying sushi.  It wasn't horrible but it is something I will never choose on my own unless I was literally starving and it was the only food available.


----------



## Dajjal (May 30, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Never feed wild animals.  It is very bad for them in a lot of different ways.  Not to mention, it can tend to take away their natural fear of humans which can be very bad for them and us.
> 
> One of neighbors is feeding the wild geese bread, which is TERRIBLE for them.  They will probably end up getting bound up and could die a terrible and painful death.  Not to mention, now there is goose crap all over the place, which is totally disgusting.  People are extremely ignorant when it comes to animals.


 
Every street, in every city in the world has pigeons searching for food. I used to take old bread down to the town when I was doing my shopping, and throw the bread down for the birds. For one thing I felt I owed them, because I used to shoot them when I was a youth. But I have not been getting bread lately so I have not fed them.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 30, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Usually its simply a dislike for a particular food though, or perhaps allergies or other medical condition, or just because something is not appealing. Such as I have not tried raw oysters and do not expect to. I do like oysters in dressing or properly fried in seasoned breading, but why taste something I know I'll hate? Our daughter finally goaded me into trying sushi. It wasn't horrible but it is something I will never choose on my own unless I was literally starving and it was the only food available.



Foxy, I knew when I said it, that I shouldn't have... It's better that I sometimes keep my opinion to myself, but the cat is out of the bag... My particular "pet peeve" when it comes to expressing a strong dislike for something and never even attempting to try it just because it sounds "yucky"... Take for instance my distaste for Liver of any kind... I have had liver fixed and placed in front of me by countless people and many various ways... I don't like the taste of liver, but I would try each and ever time... And believe me I was my Mother's biggest disappointment when it came to liver as she loved it. Both of my parents were children of the Great Depression and you know as well as I do, that these folks were taught from birth not to waste anything and I will repeat anything... It was a damn good thing I wasn't picky, because I would probably still be sitting at the supper table if I were...

I don't expect folks to change their dietary habits, I would'nt want anyone to... As a citizen of the Universe I am expected to accept a whole lot of strange things... Some I do and some I don't... People tell me to have an open mind because they see me as an grumpy Oldman yelling "stay off my grass"... Well excuse me as I am going to eat my breakfast... I am having Balut and Fish eyes...


----------



## Foxfyre (May 30, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Usually its simply a dislike for a particular food though, or perhaps allergies or other medical condition, or just because something is not appealing. Such as I have not tried raw oysters and do not expect to. I do like oysters in dressing or properly fried in seasoned breading, but why taste something I know I'll hate? Our daughter finally goaded me into trying sushi. It wasn't horrible but it is something I will never choose on my own unless I was literally starving and it was the only food available.
> ...



I didn't mean my post as a criticism.  Only an expansion and clarification that choosing to not taste certain foods is for many reasons other than psychological issues. 

I agree with you that it is good to try unfamiliar things, and I always encouraged my children to try a bite of everything.  And if they didn't like it they didn't have to eat it.  And explained maybe they weren't old enough for that food yet.

But I am not as generous or perhaps as adventurous as you.  If I know I'm not going to enjoy that Chinese hot pepper, I'm not going to bite into it.  When I had allergies to a couple of foods, I knew I would regret it if I ate them and usually chose not to.  (But if I did, yes, I did regret it.)

And why take a food I am pretty sure I am not going to want to eat?  To me it is less rude to pass on a given dish than it is to take a serving I am unlikely to eat.

So I don't like boiled okra or anchovies or jellied eels.  I might be a wuss but there is a very broad range of culinary delights that I much enjoy and not enough time (or allotted calories) to eat all of those.  One of those includes liver and onions that I love.  But Hombre won't touch.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 30, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> I didn't mean my post as a criticism. Only an expansion and clarification that choosing to not taste certain foods is for many reasons other than psychological issues.



Ma'am I for sure did not take these posts or any of your posts critically... Were communicating and that is what happens we people cuss and discuss… And for sure I don't think you are a wuss... I am absolutely sure there are few things you haven't tried and if you didn't try something it was for a good reason, such as the Chinese Hot Pepper... I understand that... You have had an experience that tells you all you need to know about said peppers... It is the folks that have not, will not, ain't never going to try something because their mind said "yucky"...


----------



## Foxfyre (May 30, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't mean my post as a criticism. Only an expansion and clarification that choosing to not taste certain foods is for many reasons other than psychological issues.
> ...



But. . .my experience with those Chinese peppers informed me to ask about other hyper spiced foods that I don't even taste now because such foods are unpleasant to me.

And yeah, I opted not to try the jellied eel at a luncheon I attended because it looked yucky.  Which was then confirmed by a friend of mine from India, where jellied eels are a gourmet delicacy, who informed me that they are indeed yucky.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 30, 2018)

So I am guessing you would not eat fish eyes with me?


----------



## Ringel05 (May 30, 2018)

Hi all, looks like everyone is doing well.  First off, waiting to hear about two potential jobs the wife has interviewed for, one is a state job (in Santa Fe) and the other is a state contract job in Roswell.  I'm pulling for the Santa Fe job but she's hoping for the Roswell job basically because of the commute up to Santa Fe and back.  We should know something soon.  
Then just a few minutes ago I saw a couple of sparrows chasing off a huge raven (what the wife calls "black chickens"), apparently it got too close to their nest, one of the sparrows landed on the flying raven's back to attack.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 31, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> So I am guessing you would not eat fish eyes with me?



Well I like you a lot.  So a bribe could be in order?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 31, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Hi all, looks like everyone is doing well.  First off, waiting to hear about two potential jobs the wife has interviewed for, one is a state job (in Santa Fe) and the other is a state contract job in Roswell.  I'm pulling for the Santa Fe job but she's hoping for the Roswell job basically because of the commute up to Santa Fe and back.  We should know something soon.
> Then just a few minutes ago I saw a couple of sparrows chasing off a huge raven (what the wife calls "black chickens"), apparently it got too close to their nest, one of the sparrows landed on the flying raven's back to attack.



Really it's not a bad commute to Santa Fe from here, but Roswell is a great little city too.  Not in the mountains but an easy drive to Capitan or Ruidoso.  Roswell and Carlsbad are really hot in the summertime though.  If she got the Santa Fe job, she could also use one of the many Park and Ride groups or take the train.  It's tough to get a state job unless you know somebody. . .at least it used to be. . .but maybe things have changed for the better.  And maybe she has skills that they need and nobody else has.  So we'll keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 31, 2018)

Good night darlinks.  No change in the vigil list but do go out and check out the beautiful moon.  Unless you're dealing with Alberto.  Wish some of our southeastern folks would check back in because they really got clobbered.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 31, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, looks like everyone is doing well.  First off, waiting to hear about two potential jobs the wife has interviewed for, one is a state job (in Santa Fe) and the other is a state contract job in Roswell.  I'm pulling for the Santa Fe job but she's hoping for the Roswell job basically because of the commute up to Santa Fe and back.  We should know something soon.
> ...


We've been to Roswell 7 or 8 times over the last 4 years, definitely high plains and yes, about an hour to Ruidoso and Capitan.


----------



## Sbiker (May 31, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Is the American Georgia produce excellent wine and barbecue seasonings?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 31, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



Our Georgia is 'deep south'.  Not sure about their barbecue, but the traditional cuisine is seafood, corn on the cob, fried chicken, cornbread and such.  This area produces a lot of pecans and peaches I believe.  And you don't have breakfast without grits.


----------



## Montrovant (May 31, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Or you don't have breakfast with grits, if you are me.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 31, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



Well yeah, but you're special.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 31, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


If you're a yankee you eat them like cream of wheat.........


----------



## Foxfyre (May 31, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Sometimes you do that even if you're a southerner.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 31, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I just had a bowl of bacon & cheese grits........ 
What's funny is I was born in the UP (Michigan), the wife is a Virginian, I like grits and she hates em.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 31, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I was raised as a New Mexican and that does not include grits pretty much anywhere.  Hombre was raised in grits country.  I like grits.  He hates them.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 31, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


The only real problem with grits is one has to make sure they have a toothbrush and floss available after eating them............


----------



## boedicca (May 31, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




I can't stand grits, by I love polenta.

Go figure.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 31, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


The wife loves quinoa, I can't stand it.


----------



## boedicca (May 31, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




I can only eat quinoa mixed up with other stuff.  My favorite local restaurant serves a lovely kale quinoa salad.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 31, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Even the smell nauseates me.


----------



## boedicca (May 31, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




I've never smelled quinoa by itself so have no opinion on the matter whatsoever.

I will testify that Tofu is disgusting.


----------



## Dajjal (May 31, 2018)

Just checking in between thunderstorms. They are predicted for tonight. I always disconnect my telephone line from my computer in case of the telephone poles being hit. But so far I have not heard any thunder.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 31, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



I don't think I've ever had quinoa that I was aware of anyway.  I have tried kale in various ways and so far have not cared for it.  Much prefer spinach, mustard greens, turnip greens, collard greens.


----------



## boedicca (May 31, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




I've developed a taste for kale as it has been a trendy salad ingredient around here for the past few years.

I also put it in my Not-Soylent Smoothie.  I developed the recipe in response to the absolutely repulsive concept of Soylent, which is an actual product:

Soylent: What Happened When I Went 30 Days Without Food

Instead of this bland, flavorless gritty drink that causes constipation (no thanks), I made up my own smoothie recipe:   kale, spinach, fresh pineapple, strawberries, lemon, protein powder, fermented essential greens powder, carrot juice, almond milk and chia oil.  A minute or so in the Nutri-bullet and voila!   Ooobleck!  (That's my name for it).

It tastes GOOD!  And is VV healthy.


----------



## Montrovant (May 31, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I hate food that gets stuck in my teeth.

I can eat grits, but I wouldn't choose to.  Besides, I almost always have a bowl of cereal for my breakfast.


----------



## Montrovant (May 31, 2018)

One of the real annoyances of psoriasis is unexpected bleeding.  A couple of days ago I noticed a little blood on the carpet of my room.  I looked myself over a bit, but didn't see any wounds.  Later that day, the little one noticed the knee of the pants I was wearing were bloody.  Apparently I had bumped my knee into something and it started bleeding without me ever realizing it.  Now today, I'm putting my new PC together, and I hit my elbow.  It hurt a bit, but not too much, and I move on.  After doing things for a couple of minutes, I put that arm up to grab something, and see blood dripping down my elbow.  It had dripped on the floor in a couple of places and didn't want to quit bleeding; I've got 2 bandaids on it now.

If the same things had happened to parts of my skin without psoriasis, I likely would not have gotten any wounds.  It's just too damned easy for psoriasis patches to get cut.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 31, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Our morning smoothie for breakfast consists of a quark which is a slow blending of 2 parts low fat cottage cheese to 1 part organic unrefined flax oil.  (The slow blending using a blender wand changes the chemistry and makes this a super food full of the correct balance of omegas.)  To that we add some raw honey, pure fruit juice of some sort plus a whole orange, whole apples, banana--we do peel and core those of course-- berries, fresh peaches or whatever we have available.  And then add some freshly ground flaxseed and blend it all into a smoothie.  Yummy good and as you say, VV healthy.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 31, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> One of the real annoyances of psoriasis is unexpected bleeding.  A couple of days ago I noticed a little blood on the carpet of my room.  I looked myself over a bit, but didn't see any wounds.  Later that day, the little one noticed the knee of the pants I was wearing were bloody.  Apparently I had bumped my knee into something and it started bleeding without me ever realizing it.  Now today, I'm putting my new PC together, and I hit my elbow.  It hurt a bit, but not too much, and I move on.  After doing things for a couple of minutes, I put that arm up to grab something, and see blood dripping down my elbow.  It had dripped on the floor in a couple of places and didn't want to quit bleeding; I've got 2 bandaids on it now.
> 
> If the same things had happened to parts of my skin without psoriasis, I likely would not have gotten any wounds.  It's just too damned easy for psoriasis patches to get cut.



Been there and done that.  I aggressively treat the flare ups now though with a product called Psoriasin available in most super markets and drug stores plus I also use cortazone and healing lotions like Vaseline.  Keeps it under control or clears it up completely.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 31, 2018)

I'm not bringing politics into the Coffee Shop, but the news of the steel tariffs got me thinking about where our American steel is going to be made.  The Crucible Steel works in nearby Midland, Pennsylvania closed down and got bulldozed over years ago.  Crucible was the backbone of the area providing 4,000 paychecks.  And those payxhecks were spent at drug stores and hardware stores and barber shops and supermarkets.

I worked there two summers while I was in college.  They had a summer job program for us college kids and it was tremendous!  We learned hard work, dangerous work and were rewarded spectacularly.  The union Steel workers enjoyed great vacation benefits and it was up to us kids to fill in the blanks as the hard working Steel workers spent their three weeks in Myrtle Beach and the Jersey Shore.

My first summer was working in the Cold Strip, the massive section of the steel mill that, at its peak, produced 27% of the stainless steel used in the free world.  At least that's what the orientation movie told us.  The Cold Strip was the Beverley Hills of Crucible.  We swept the floors, guided the gantry cranes into the coils of steel and maintained the Wheelabrator.

Okay, here's what the Wheelabrator did.  Raw steel coils were fed into the beginning of the line.  The Steel is then heated white hot then quenched in oil to temper it to the proper strength.  As it emerged from the oil bath, an amount of scale appeared on the surface.  This scale had to be removed and that was accomplished by the Wheelabrator.  It was basically a sandblasting machine, but rather than sand steel,shot, wee particles of steel the consistency of sand was used.

This Steel,shot rained off themmoving coils and accumulated under the machine in a pit ten feet deep.  There was a bucket conveyor that picked it up and took it to the top of the Wheelabrator to be reused.  Every shift the conveyor clogged up with shot and had to be manually cleared by one of us college kids.  We would don a respirator fitted out with particle filters, grab a shovel and climb down the ladder into the pit.

Now, shoveling Steel is different from shoveling anything else.  Mainly, it's heavy!  Think about scooping up a shovel full of sand.  Now multiply the weight by a factor of three.  So, shoveling shot took three times the effort of shoveling sand.  The piles of shot sometimes measured five feet deep.  And it's hot.  And it's dirty.  And it's noisy.  And so several hours were spent in the pit moving heavy shot into a conveyor.

After the scale was blasted from the constantly moving coil, the steel was moved into a tank of sulfuric acid to bring the nickel content to the surface.  If you've ever worn a pair of shooting sunglasses, the ones with th yellow lenses, you can imagine what the area around the acid bath looked like.  After a quick submersion in a neutralizing solution, the stainless steel was recoiled and interlaced with craft paper to preserve the shiny finish.  Steel,straps were tightened around the coil (measuring about six feet in diameter) and the gantry crane lifted it to the loading dock.

The whole Strip was about two hundred yards long and there were ten of them operating 24 hours a day.  And that was just one part of the mill.  There was the Hot Strip adjacent to the Cold Strip where steel ingots were heated and stretched until they formed the coil of raw steel processed in the Cold Strip.  There was the foundry where the ingots were cast in sand molds.  There was the blast furnace that rendered scrap iron, scrap,steel, limestone and coke.  And there was the coke plant that produced the coke.

Coke is to coal as charcoal is to hardwood.  They fed coal into the top of what they called 'batteries'.  The batteries were, how best to explain this...

Think of a loaf of sliced bread.  Every 'slice' is a chamber about four feet thick and twenty feet on every other side.  Coal is dumped into the top and massive gas fired flames applied at the bottom.  They top is sealed with a cement mixture and the air inside each battery is sucked out.  So the coal roasted rather than burned.  That heating process is what made coal into coke.

When the roasting was complete, one side of the battery was opened and the red hot coke was pushed into a waiting rail car.  That was then pushed under a waterfall that instantly cooled the coke.  Imagine the heat, the steam, the noise and the smell of this process.  You can't.  I couldn't until I saw, heard it and smelled it for myself.  I truly pitied my the guys whose job it was to seal up the batteries with the cement.  They had to wear special wooden soles shoes because anything else would melt to the top of the battery sticking them there to roast along with the coke.

The mill also produced agricultural discs, the kind farmers use to till up the soil on their fields.  If the coke plant was hell, the agricultural disc mill, called LaBelle, was where those condemned to hell went if they were extra evil.  But more about LaBelle later.

Daisy wants another walk right now.  Ask a dog what time it is and they will answer "NOW!"


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 31, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Properly prepared they are delicious.  Like some types of seafood and shellfish, though, if you overcook them it's like eating chewy chunks of dirt.  But don't go collect some from your garden and pop them in the oven, they have to be screened and starved in order to clear their guts of whatever they've been eating.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 31, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Looks like you'd need a whip and chair to tame that pelt!


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 31, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


IMO, an equivalent experience to eating raw oysters would be like sucking the snot off your upper lip.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 31, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Note to Nosmo King re your new Alexa system in your home. I ran across this video and article today:
> ...


Poor Daisy!  I hope she isn't too uncomfortable.  Have you tried a product called "Pill Pockets" to give her her daily dosages?  They are squishy treats with a hole to insert a pill into.  Then you mold the treat around the pill and voila!  My dogs, and cats, love them and they make administering pills so much easier.  Good luck, I hope she gets better soonest!


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 31, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> I have started reading books from my extensive library, instead of wasting time watching second rate daytime TV films. I am reading the history of English literature, of which I have an excellent four volumes  book set in my library. I am also reading the History of western philosophy by Bertrand Russel. I alternate between the two.


Oooh!  Oooh!  "The History of English Literature" is in audio book form at the local library.  Would you recommend it for a two-hour commute?


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 31, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> I am one who used to love to polka. An instruction video for those who might like to try it:


I'm not sure how many of you are familiar with the annual Mummers' parade in Philly, but most of my relatives on my Dad's side of the family played in them for years.  Here's a sample of the Polish American, the last band I knew they played in.  Among other activities, they always had a couple of polka parties.  That's where I learned to polka, and a true blast it was, too!


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 31, 2018)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like some folks on the Gulf will be cancelling bar-b-ques for Memorial Day.  It will likely miss Sherry  and WelfareQueen but Kat and Ernie S. appear will take a direct hit from Alberto.
> ...


Well, hopefully you got the typical guy's eight inches instead of the regular, ruler-measured eight.


----------



## AVG-JOE (May 31, 2018)

Big virtual kiss on the cheek for The Eternal Optimist!!

​


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 31, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> I just wrote a letter to the local paper complaining that someone may be killing the local foxes . I took hundreds of photos last year, but I have not even seen or heard a single fox this year. I think the council may have culled them, in which case I will complain. Or some other horrible bastard may have killed them.


Sadly, there are always some who cannot abide by Nature.  I found out recently that in Anchorage, people are permitted a certain number of chickens, depending on their lot size, but absolutely NO roosters.  I love the song my rooster sings around here.  Some people


----------



## Nosmo King (May 31, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Her mouth is so small that any treat bigger than a housefly gets chewed.  I've concocted a make-shift mortar and pestle and grind the pills to a powder.  Mix in a forkful of soft food (which she never regularly eats) and she gobbles down the mixture as if it was flirt mignonette!

Her regime has changed from twice daily to once daily and getting her to take her mess is easier now.

She again has a light in her eyes and she's much friskier!

Thanks for your concern.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 31, 2018)

Greetings!
I manage a few minutes to come by, catch up, and visit.  I've been cleaning: the partner's place in town (he's out here on vacation) because it has to be done when he's not around; the place in Birchwood where the goats have been living these last years; and around here in Willow.  
Note: when dealing with a hoarder, DO NOT let him/her see you dragging some precious treasure to the dump trailer, and NEVER ask them to help you load it.  In this case, and old, rusted out charcoal grill that is falling apart and rotting to pieces.  I loaded it myself but discovered it stashed again when I came home today, so he dug it out from the stuff I buried it with and dragged it back off the trailer.  Now I'll have to wait until vacay is over to move the trash out.
Good to see all are doing well, school is out for the summer, Daisy is recovering, and no one got flooded out by the storm.  I missed Peach, how is she doing?  I'll check back later, gotta get a nap before I go to work.  At least the commute is easier when there is daylight for the drive.  We're only about three weeks short of the Solstice, and then we'll start losing daylight again.
"See" y'all later!


----------



## Montrovant (May 31, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > One of the real annoyances of psoriasis is unexpected bleeding.  A couple of days ago I noticed a little blood on the carpet of my room.  I looked myself over a bit, but didn't see any wounds.  Later that day, the little one noticed the knee of the pants I was wearing were bloody.  Apparently I had bumped my knee into something and it started bleeding without me ever realizing it.  Now today, I'm putting my new PC together, and I hit my elbow.  It hurt a bit, but not too much, and I move on.  After doing things for a couple of minutes, I put that arm up to grab something, and see blood dripping down my elbow.  It had dripped on the floor in a couple of places and didn't want to quit bleeding; I've got 2 bandaids on it now.
> ...



I have a container of Psoriasin on the desk in front of me.    It's thick and greasy, so I don't use it all the time.  It also doesn't prevent or get rid of my psoriasis, it just helps keep it from getting dry and flakey.  Most of the time I just use some sort of moisturizer.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 31, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, looks like everyone is doing well.  First off, waiting to hear about two potential jobs the wife has interviewed for, one is a state job (in Santa Fe) and the other is a state contract job in Roswell.  I'm pulling for the Santa Fe job but she's hoping for the Roswell job basically because of the commute up to Santa Fe and back.  We should know something soon.
> ...



Roswell's a cute little town. I used to live there, smoked a lot of weed there.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 31, 2018)

I'm in Florida for the weekend then I am going to Savannah, Georgia. I hate Florida in the daytime the heat and humidity. I love Florida sunsets and rain.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 31, 2018)

Okay.  Daisy went walkies.  Her kidneys and bladder have been working overtime.  The steroids and anti-biotics are doing their job and the infection is being flushed out.  We go outside eight times a day and she 'cropdusts' the tiled floor in the foyer over night.  I bought 100 chucks (the pads health care providers place under bed ridden people to prevent bed sores) and we're going through them like balloons at a political convention.

So I was telling yinz guys about the Cruxible Steel mill that is lost and gone forever.  I briefly touched on the agricultural disc mill known as LaBelle.  I worked in the comparatively Luxurious Cold Strip my first summer there as a college kids.  My locker and shower room was in LaBelle.

I showered down with the LaBelle workers and was horrified.  Each of them bore scary scars, some of them had missing fingers.  While I worked in the Cold Strip, I was thankful I wasn't working in LaBelle.

Well, karma is a fickle mistress.  My second summer at Crucible was in LaBelle.

To make an agricultural disc, you must begin with a coil of raw steel.  The coil (a long ribbon of steel about four feet wide and a quarter inch thick) goes into a press that punches out discs about two feet in diameter.  This, of course, leaves remnants of the coil with sharp pointy edges that need to be picked up and loaded in special hoppers to be taken back to the blast furnace to be reused.

The newly stamped discs are then put into another press to punch out a square hole in the exact center so it can eventually be mounted on the axel of an array behind a tractor.  So we also had to gather the chads (remember that word?) and again send them back to be remelted in the blast furnace.

But that's not the whole process.  Not by a long shot.  The discs are then put on a conveyor of rollers that lead into a furnace that heat those discs up until they are white hot.  As the discs slide from that furnace, they are caught by a worker using a pair of long handled tongs that seem to have been designed to do what needs to be done in the worst possible way.

Remember we're dealing with a two foot wide and quarter inch thick piece of white hot steel.  The caught discs are lifted using the ineptly designed tongs and placed on a die mounted in a press about the size of a small house.  The die is dome shaped and, at the nod of a head, is coupled with great force with its opposite side.  BOOM!  The press slams home forging the flat disc into a dome.

A worker on the opposite side of the press then has to peel the white hot dome shaped disc from the mold and put it on yet another series of rollers that carry the steel into yet another furnace.  So your working conditions include standing between two furnaces fired up at about 1,200 degrees while dealing with a massive press that slams home without mercy.  In fact the only mercy shown these two hard working people is when someone shows compassion an sprays water from,a hose into the big fans that are supposed to  help cool them off.

From the second furnace, the discs are slid down a thick steel,screen and into a vat of tempering oil.  One of my jobs there was to man a big handle that, when pulled, would open a steam valve and release steam onto the oil vat should a fire break out.  The white hot discs would raise the temperature of the oil to the flash point and having an open flame there would eventually be catastrophic.  And fires broke out all the time.

The tempered discs would then be carried up and out of the oil vat by another chain-mail like conveyor.  Then into a moderately cool oven and finall spit out to be stacked up upside down so a fork lift could move them to the next step.

Sometimes notches were cut into the perimeter of the discs.  This was done essentially by had.  A worker would pick up a disc and place it on a press that stamped out the crescent shaped notche.  All discs had to be sharpened and, again individually by hand.  Sparks flew from a series of grinders as Steel workers put an edge on the discs.

From there the discs were placed, again by hand, on an overhead conveyor fitted out with two foot long hooks.  They were hung by that square hole punched into the disc way back at the initial step.  The hook conveyor then immersed  in a vat of varnish to protect and coat the newly minted agricultural disc.

Occasionally that square hole became misshapened and had to be forced back into tolerance.  When a batch of bad discs was discovered they would be sent to an area of LaBelle where a hydraulic hammer would pound the not-so-square hole back into line.  Now, the discs were sharp.  The discs were heavy.  And the discs were many in number.  Another one of my jobs was to take one of these discs from a stack, balance it on a cylindrical 'anvil', align the hole with a dot punched in the top of the anvil (which was about the diameter of a beer can) then nod my head as I gripped the edge of the sharp disc.  Did I mention they were sharp?

At the nod of my head, a guy who sat in a seat padded out with as much foam rubber that was conceivably available in the Commonwealth of Pennsylvania, would pull a lever and release the powerful hammer down on the disc in three hard blows.  NAM,  Namg, bang.

A check with a square peg to assure the hammer did its job and then on to the next disc.  Eight hours later, it felt as if I had held my hands out in front of myself so someone could rein down blows on my palms with a baseball bat.

One,of the old timers in the shower, after noticing my horror of the scars that seemed to wrap around his torso said, "If ya got all ten fingers here, we think yer a goldbricker!"  Yinz guys just had to be here to believe it.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 1, 2018)

Well it is not Labelle...

Smell that? A new corpse flower is in bloom at Foster Botanical Garden


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 1, 2018)

AVG-JOE said:


> Big virtual kiss on the cheek for The Eternal Optimist!!
> 
> ​



Returning a virtual kiss to AVG-JOE who we are always happy when he stops by the Coffee Shop.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 1, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo
Gracie
Nosmo's Uncle for good news and Aunt Roxie
Nosmo's Daisy

And we keep the porch light on so that many others scattered here and there can find their way back._
_
And it is important to remember that June 1 is National Doughnut Day:



_


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 1, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I have started reading books from my extensive library, instead of wasting time watching second rate daytime TV films. I am reading the history of English literature, of which I have an excellent four volumes  book set in my library. I am also reading the History of western philosophy by Bertrand Russel. I alternate between the two.
> ...



I cannot recommend it because Its not the same book. Mine is called ' English literature an illustrated record' by Richard Garnett and Edmund Gosse. Its a four volume work which is very well illustrated. It would loose a lot if it were an audio book as it has many pages of illustrated manuscripts. It was published in 1903.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## Montrovant (Jun 1, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 196156



b


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 1, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 196156
> ...



I picked B , Tim Peake is going to post the answer on twitter later today.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 1, 2018)

The answer will still be b.

I was considering a steel mill using solar power with a large night shift.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 1, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 196156



I'll cheat off Montro, Dajjal, and Save on this one as this kind of puzzle really makes my brain hurt.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 1, 2018)

For those of you who have never seen a blue footed booby, here's one for you:






You're welcome.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 1, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> For those of you who have never seen a blue footed booby, here's one for you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen my share of blue blood boobies and no I don't mean breasts.......  Exclusively........


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 1, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Probably not the same, then.  I'm due to stop by the library and exchange my current a-book for another.  It sure does make that 2-hour drive a lot more pleasant, listening to a story rather than whiny radio or pop music.  Thanks for the heads up.  It might make good reading, though, if I could find it.  Such things do interest me.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 1, 2018)

Hot today, 68F!!  I almost decided to sleep in the car with the ac running.  At least the house stays nice and cool.  I have determined that my two turkeys are far more productive than any of the hens.  Each turkey lays an egg a day, and one of them is "broody".  I'll have to trick her by putting fake eggs into the nest next time she comes out to eat.  I'll build a nest box this weekend and see whether I can convince her to lay her clutch in that.
This so-called power system installed by my partner sucks.  I'm setting up a meeting with a company that designs the things for real next week.  We have most of the major components, just need actual solar batteries and an idea of how to properly wire things together.  
I got a refresher course in dealing with a hoarder this past weekend.  I've been loading junk onto the trailer to take to the dump.  I'm cleaning three different places, including here in Willow.  I've been stacking stuff to go since last summer.  One of the items included is an old charcoal grill.  It's rusted out, the wooden slats are rotted, the legs are falling off, and as I dragged it to the trailer, a wheel fell off.  Well, rule #1 for hoarders is: never let them see you dragging their precious  treasures away.  Rule #2: if they see you, don't ask them to help you load it.  I asked and was...well, rebuffed is a polite description,.  I waited until he was busy elsewhere and loaded it myself, buried it under several bags of trash and other stuff, pulled a tarp over the whole thing and strapped it down.  I came back the next morning and that grill is now piled over in the treeline.  Guess I'll have to wait until he goes back to work, after his vacation is over...


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 1, 2018)

Now that school is out for the summer, we can officially proclaim the season is open!  The sweet corn is still a month away, but the strawberries are at the top of their game.  We're waiting for the black cherries to be picked.  I tasted one imported from California today at the supermarket.  $4.99 a pound and it tasted like water.

Two great things mark summertime for school kids in this neck of the woods.  One is a trip to Kennywood Park in nearby West Mifflin, PA (a neighborhood on the east side of Pittsburgh).  Kennywood - Welcome to Thomas Town™!

The other is the annual arrival of the Snowcone Man.  He came around every East Liverpool neighborhood in the afternoons.  He drove a Ford Fairlane station wagon with picnic coolers filled with blocks of ice and an array of flavored sugar waters to drizzle across the top of a paper cone filled with shaved ice.  My favorite flavor was blue and my mouth and tongue bore that windshield wiper fluid color until dinner time.  Legend had it that if you were lucky enough to find a black ring drawn with magic marker in the bottom of the paper cone, your next snowcone was free.

They cost 15 cents a piece, but hey!  Free is still free!

The Snowcone Man's advertising was a string stretched across the tailgate of his station wagon from which he hung little brass bells.  No garish loudspeaker blasting a computer generated version of 'Chicken in the Straw' like the current ice cream vendor.  Just a little jingling sound that alerted just enough children that word of mouth took over

The neighborhood communication system was very effective.  As soon as one or two kids spotted the Snowcone Man, every kid within four blocks knew he was on his way.  Much the same way every kid knew whose mother was calling them home.  "Janice!  Your Mom is calling!" And the message was relayed from St. Clair Avenue all the way back to Richardson Street in a matter of seconds.

But that was a time before video games and cell phones.  We had to actually interact with one another.  We organized wiffle ball games and teams for Red Rover and Hide & Seek. 

Once, Mom and Pop bought a huge stand up deep freezer.  It was bigger than our refrigerator and stood in our basement resplendent  in late 60's antique copper color.  That was all well and good, but the real thrill was the box it came in!

It was big enough for five boys to get in and, on our hands and knees, became a tank as we crawled it across the lawn.  Once it was flexible enough to act as tank treads, we cut it down to form grass sleds that slid down the slopes of our steep back yard.

Pop would bring home pasteboard boxes from the print shop that we used as molds during the winter.  We would fill them with snow and form blocks of packed snow we could build forts from.

I know that wee bairn often play more with the boxes than the Christmas toys that come in them.  That tradition is not lost on boys of eight or nine if the right box comes along.

Next up, let's go to Kennywood!


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 1, 2018)

One of my 2 coding classes is not giving me confidence.  I spent hours and hours and hours today doing work that is coming due, and I definitely think this is stuff I should have personal instruction on.  Trying to figure out the proper diagnoses from a medical report, then put them in the correct order, while using a program I was just exposed to for the first time a week or so ago, did not go well.  I was able to get good scores on the various quizzes, but I didn't feel as if I'd be able to have done the work correctly on my own at a job.

The little one's birthday party is tomorrow.  I still have 2 classes for which I need to do work which is due tomorrow.  I don't know how much time it will take me, and I'm worried I can't afford to spend much time at the party.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 2, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> One of my 2 coding classes is not giving me confidence.  I spent hours and hours and hours today doing work that is coming due, and I definitely think this is stuff I should have personal instruction on.  Trying to figure out the proper diagnoses from a medical report, then put them in the correct order, while using a program I was just exposed to for the first time a week or so ago, did not go well.  I was able to get good scores on the various quizzes, but I didn't feel as if I'd be able to have done the work correctly on my own at a job.
> 
> The little one's birthday party is tomorrow.  I still have 2 classes for which I need to do work which is due tomorrow.  I don't know how much time it will take me, and I'm worried I can't afford to spend much time at the party.



You expect a great deal of yourself Montro.  And I suspect you'll do as you usually do despite your worries.  You'll do fine.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 2, 2018)

Good night darlinks.  No change in the Vigil List.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 2, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Hot today, 68F!!  I almost decided to sleep in the car with the ac running.  At least the house stays nice and cool.  I have determined that my two turkeys are far more productive than any of the hens.  Each turkey lays an egg a day, and one of them is "broody".  I'll have to trick her by putting fake eggs into the nest next time she comes out to eat.  I'll build a nest box this weekend and see whether I can convince her to lay her clutch in that.
> This so-called power system installed by my partner sucks.  I'm setting up a meeting with a company that designs the things for real next week.  We have most of the major components, just need actual solar batteries and an idea of how to properly wire things together.
> I got a refresher course in dealing with a hoarder this past weekend.  I've been loading junk onto the trailer to take to the dump.  I'm cleaning three different places, including here in Willow.  I've been stacking stuff to go since last summer.  One of the items included is an old charcoal grill.  It's rusted out, the wooden slats are rotted, the legs are falling off, and as I dragged it to the trailer, a wheel fell off.  Well, rule #1 for hoarders is: never let them see you dragging their precious  treasures away.  Rule #2: if they see you, don't ask them to help you load it.  I asked and was...well, rebuffed is a polite description,.  I waited until he was busy elsewhere and loaded it myself, buried it under several bags of trash and other stuff, pulled a tarp over the whole thing and strapped it down.  I came back the next morning and that grill is now piled over in the treeline.  Guess I'll have to wait until he goes back to work, after his vacation is over...



I've heard that hoarding is actually a mental illness and that these people cannot help themselves from hoarding.  So, you will go through all of this trouble to clean up and within as little as a few months' time, these people will have started "collecting" more things.  They are apparently people who have a mental illness severe enough that it interferes with their lives and their health.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 2, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Here is an online book that might interest you.

HISTORY OF ENGLISH LITERATURE


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 2, 2018)

Going to see gators today.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 2, 2018)

drifter said:


> Going to see gators today.



You can see em now.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 2, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I found the book ' English literature an illustrated record' by Garnett and Gosse for sale on Amazon.
They only wanted £9 for one  edition of it, although I also saw an edition for £180 I suggest you do a google search for it and you will soon find the edition for sale for £9. I expect the postage will cost a bit though because it will be a heavy parcel with four volumes. It is very well illustrated, and has a lot of information about early authors. I can't see how they even found all this information, and it must have taken years of researching old documents.

Edit, I just looked at the details of the amazon page, and I am afraid the £9 edition is only one volume, number two. The entire set of four books is over £100


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 2, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Hot today, 68F!!  I almost decided to sleep in the car with the ac running.  At least the house stays nice and cool.  I have determined that my two turkeys are far more productive than any of the hens.  Each turkey lays an egg a day, and one of them is "broody".  I'll have to trick her by putting fake eggs into the nest next time she comes out to eat.  I'll build a nest box this weekend and see whether I can convince her to lay her clutch in that.
> ...



I'm dealing with a loved one--not Hombre--who is afflicted with the syndrome.  This person constantly orders and orders and orders stuff that is then just piled up to fill every room in the house.  This type of hoarder is usually the result of illness that keeps the person sedentary and in front of the TV and they get hooked on the shopping channels or just compulsively buy anything on line that can be ordered with their smart phone or tablet or whatever.  Many have literally bankrupted themselves.  Gracie 's landlord for instance comes to mind in that regard.

Others just never throw anything away or otherwise get rid of it so that the trash and junk and even garbage just piles up and piles up.

It is a genuine identifiable mental disorder/mental illness.

I wonder if there are Hoarders Anonymous groups like there are for other addictions?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 2, 2018)

Making a homemade chicken-rigati soup.   Should be really good.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 2, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Hot today, 68F!!  I almost decided to sleep in the car with the ac running.  At least the house stays nice and cool.  I have determined that my two turkeys are far more productive than any of the hens.  Each turkey lays an egg a day, and one of them is "broody".  I'll have to trick her by putting fake eggs into the nest next time she comes out to eat.  I'll build a nest box this weekend and see whether I can convince her to lay her clutch in that.
> ...


That's why, after rooming with my partner for about a year and a half, I bought myself that travel trailer and moved out.  There's more to that whole story, of course, but I'll leave that alone for now.  I cleaned the place up when I moved in; installed new floors, paper and painted the walls, mowed the yard and bought a gazebo for the hot tub.  It didn't take very long for the yard to be filled up with junk again.  I've mentioned before that my partner turns out to be a passive-aggressive type personality, too.  Passive-aggressive is apparently such a successful coping mechanism that even if the "sufferer" admits they have the problem, there are few know successful ways to break them of the action.  He was able to mask this initially, at least until we had started a business and bought property together.  I wonder now whether there might be a link between the passive-aggressive personality and hoarding?  I'm dreading the time when we finally get around to selling the house in Anchorage.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 2, 2018)

I just did a google search for a book I have about martyrs by John Foxe. I saw the third volume of 1684 which I have, and it was priced at £850 But I have all three volumes. But volumes one and two are from the 1632 edition.
I wonder what it is all worth. Whatever its worth I am bound to make a profit if I sell it because I only paid ten pounds for the 1684 volume.

I KNEW THERE WAS MONEY IN OLD BOOKS.

The reason there is money in antiquarian books is that most book sellers have no idea what they are worth.
So if you see a big old book in a secondhand book shop and it has the letter F in place of the letter S it means its printed before 1800 and may be worth something. It helps if you can read roman numerals because they are usually dated in numerals not numbers. There are a lot of old bibles around and most of them are not worth anything, but some are very valuable and its worth knowing which ones.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2018)

This whole town is nothing BUT hoarders. Everyone I have met...they all are hoarders. I have not gone in ONE house that is not full of crap with tunnels and paths through shitloads of junk. Not one. And this town does not have any ordinances that I know of..or are enforced, because all have crap in the front yards too. The rich section of town...it is intermingled with crappy trailer trash looking homes that aren't even trailers although the majority of homes here ARE trailers. I swear..I have never seen the like. Northern Cali is so very different than central or southern cali.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 2, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Have you ever watched the TV series on I think A&E "Hoarders"?  The gist is that loved ones of the person overwhelmed by his/her obsessive compulsive hoarding employ a team of experts to deal with it.  (If the process is televised, presumably A&E pays all the fees and expenses.)  The team works with the hoarder who agrees to allow them to clean the place up.  Several truckloads of junk, trash, garbage will be removed from the home, sometimes which is extremely stressful for the hoarder but with counseling they allow it. Invariably the owner is then thrilled with his clean, presentable home.

They always have a postscript at the end of the show reporting how the person is doing weeks or months later.  Some have managed to stop their hoarding compulsion.  Others they sadly report that the home is filling up again.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 2, 2018)

Gracie said:


> This whole town is nothing BUT hoarders. Everyone I have met...they all are hoarders. I have not gone in ONE house that is not full of crap with tunnels and paths through shitloads of junk. Not one. And this town does not have any ordinances that I know of..or are enforced, because all have crap in the front yards too. The rich section of town...it is intermingled with crappy trailer trash looking homes that aren't even trailers although the majority of homes here ARE trailers. I swear..I have never seen the like. Northern Cali is so very different than central or southern cali.



That is weird.  Maybe hoarders move there because they feel comfortable and aren't embarrassed by the appearance of their homes?


----------



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > This whole town is nothing BUT hoarders. Everyone I have met...they all are hoarders. I have not gone in ONE house that is not full of crap with tunnels and paths through shitloads of junk. Not one. And this town does not have any ordinances that I know of..or are enforced, because all have crap in the front yards too. The rich section of town...it is intermingled with crappy trailer trash looking homes that aren't even trailers although the majority of homes here ARE trailers. I swear..I have never seen the like. Northern Cali is so very different than central or southern cali.
> ...


No clue. All I know is..its culture shock to me. I am used to clean looking homes, yards, etc. Up here...its a mess.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 2, 2018)

Happy Saturday...Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 2, 2018)

Today's homework:  There are three people in this photo.  Can you find all three?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 2, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Today's homework:  There are three people in this photo.  Can you find all three?


One's a SCUBA diver.......


----------



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2018)

The woman is preggers.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2018)

Meanwhile...it is 94 degrees in this hell hole. I am so eager to go back home to the beach.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 2, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Meanwhile...it is 94 degrees in this hell hole. I am so eager to go back home to the beach.



91 here at this hour which is pretty normal, even a bit mild for June in Albuquerque.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 2, 2018)

I had fun at the swamp my boyfriend got sunburned but I didn't  cuz I used sunblock. Tomorrow he goes back to work and we head for Alabama and then Georgia again.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 2, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile...it is 94 degrees in this hell hole. I am so eager to go back home to the beach.
> ...


Smelling the fire that was in the Bosque just south of Central Ave.


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile...it is 94 degrees in this hell hole. I am so eager to go back home to the beach.
> ...


Just whacked my hair. It was finally back down to my waist. Now it is a tad below my shoulder. Gonna cut it more tomorrow. Too damn hot here for long hair.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 3, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



And both Angel Fire and Eagle Nest were being evacuated this afternoon. That breaks my heart because that is such a beautiful area with such strong personal connections for me and my family..


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 3, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo
Gracie
Nosmo's Uncle for good news and Aunt Roxie
Nosmo's Daisy
Hombre's sister

And we keep the porch light on so that many others scattered here and there can find their way back._
_
June 3 is repeat day.  I said June 3 is repeat day.  





_


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 4, 2018)

There is a tradition here in East Liverpool of 'Shop Dogs'.  Small businesses folks would take their dogs to work every day.  I don't know if calling it "a tradition here in East Liverpool" is fair because the human/dog love affair spans the ages.  So it's a natural thing in our culture to find a fuzzy face and wagging tail in anyone's business.  I like it.

There was Lexy who held court at Don Ekert's Camera Mart down on Market a block and a half down from The Diamond, East Liverpool's Times Square.  Lexy was a big ol' Beagle Labrador mutt.  Larry Walton was the owner of Lexy and the Camera Mart, not Don Ekert.  Don went to war in the Pacific and got shot down in The Solomons.

When I was going to the Camera Mart doing errands on the high school newspaper, The Keramos Echo, Lexy would spring to her paws and wiggle her way beside you so you could rub her ears and scratch her crown.  Ten years later, when I was having snapshots processed from Mom and Pop's Silver Anniversary party,  Lexy struggled to her paws and slouched over,  still eager to have her ears rubbed.

Ed Klein was a tax accountant who had a terrier mix named Josh.  Josh was walked everyday up and down the sidewalks of St. Clair Avenue.  It is typical of the steep streets here in the upper Ohio River valley and so Josh's legs were ripped!  Josh met his end on that very St. Clair Ave. when he dashed out into traffic and was caught by a Buick.

Ed was despondent as any dog owner would be.  But, Ed found another terrier mix and named him Josh again.  Ed was George Foreman before Mr. Forman decided to name all his sons George.  But Josh II was a mean dog.  I recall sitting in Ed's office one Spring while Josh sat in his dog bed sneering and moaning if I happened to lean forward and sign anything.

The woman who is the office manager at the cemetery Pop lays enriching the soil has a sweet Bison Frishese (spell check is baffled and I don't feel like googling 'frishese').

The little ball of white fuzz named Maggie would pose and sit up while ensconced in her red plaid dog bed.  I remember because plaid is my favorite color.  When doing something like cemetery business, it's a comfort to have a friendly dog at hand.

Now, if I were a betting man, I'd bet that every town, large and small had businesses with dogs doing what dogs do best right there beside their masters.  I can't imagine that not happening in New York or New Philadelphia (a real place just sixty miles or so southeast of here).  People just love their dogs and vice versa.  It's just what we do.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 5, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Update:  that earlier newscast got it wrong.  Neither Eagle Nest or Angel Fire were evacuated but both were offering refuge from those in the Philmont and Cimmaron areas who were.  Darn media, you can't believe anything they tell you these days.  

But it is still devastating for the areas that burned.  The Philmont Boy Scout Ranch is such a beautiful area and was really ravaged by the fire losing several buildings.  And the Cimarron area is one of those amazing places like no other, and for it to be blackened is just heart breaking.

Hopefully the good rains we got Sunday will knock down the fire danger for a few days.  We are still a month away from when we can expect our summer monsoon season with higher humidity and more moisture to begin.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 5, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> There is a tradition here in East Liverpool of 'Shop Dogs'.  Small businesses folks would take their dogs to work every day.  I don't know if calling it "a tradition here in East Liverpool" is fair because the human/dog love affair spans the ages.  So it's a natural thing in our culture to find a fuzzy face and wagging tail in anyone's business.  I like it.
> 
> There was Lexy who held court at Don Ekert's Camera Mart down on Market a block and a half down from The Diamond, East Liverpool's Times Square.  Lexy was a big ol' Beagle Labrador mutt.  Larry Walton was the owner of Lexy and the Camera Mart, not Don Ekert.  Don went to war in the Pacific and got shot down in The Solomons.
> 
> ...



I am a fan of the A&E long running show "Project Runway" where clothing designers compete for a very nice prize over the course of several weeks.  And once they get their assignments, they usually visit a NYC fabric store called "Mood".  

The proprietor of that place has an English bulldog who has the run of the place though he seems to be pretty sedentary.  His name is "Swatch."     I love that.   And after reading your anthology this morning, it now occurs to me that this must be a northeastern thing, i.e. taking your dogs to work. I love the notion so long as they are safe and cared for there.  Much better than leaving them home alone or boarding them.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 5, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> I just did a google search for a book I have about martyrs by John Foxe. I saw the third volume of 1684 which I have, and it was priced at £850 But I have all three volumes. But volumes one and two are from the 1632 edition.
> I wonder what it is all worth. Whatever its worth I am bound to make a profit if I sell it because I only paid ten pounds for the 1684 volume.
> 
> I KNEW THERE WAS MONEY IN OLD BOOKS.
> ...


I've collected several old atlases.  Places that don't even exist any longer are depicted.  They're more history now than a reference for places.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 5, 2018)

Gracie said:


> This whole town is nothing BUT hoarders. Everyone I have met...they all are hoarders. I have not gone in ONE house that is not full of crap with tunnels and paths through shitloads of junk. Not one. And this town does not have any ordinances that I know of..or are enforced, because all have crap in the front yards too. The rich section of town...it is intermingled with crappy trailer trash looking homes that aren't even trailers although the majority of homes here ARE trailers. I swear..I have never seen the like. Northern Cali is so very different than central or southern cali.


Some of us have known that for a long time.  But it doesn't seem to be an improvement, does it?
How ya doin', Gracie!?  I think about you often, especially now that summer is here and all is green and gold.  My chickens are doing a great job keeping the mosquitoes under control.  Sitting outside is actually pretty pleasant when you are not passing for the local blood sucker smorgasbord.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 5, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I just did a google search for a book I have about martyrs by John Foxe. I saw the third volume of 1684 which I have, and it was priced at £850 But I have all three volumes. But volumes one and two are from the 1632 edition.
> ...


Burma, British Honduras, Belgian Congo and Brigadoon?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 5, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I've never seen the show, but I've heard of it.  Since the partner's place has been cleaned a couple of time (by ME), and has always reverted to being a hoarder's dump, I doubt my partner will ever become human.  Now, he's started converting the Willow place into a dumping ground.  I absolutely despise living like this.  Every piece of junk has potential, he can fix it, he can!  The charcoal grill is a great example.  It's rusted, rotted, and falling apart.  We have a nice propane grill now that he's agreed is a lot more efficient and easier to use.  But he can weld a patch, cut some wood strips...etc, etc.  But why?  We only need one grill.  It's not like we have loads of friends visiting.  No one who's been here wants to come again.  How much fun is it, witnessing one partner bullying the other.  And Mr. Passive-Aggressive loves to make drama for the company.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 5, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Today's homework:  There are three people in this photo.  Can you find all three?


Mommy, Daddy, and Baby!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 5, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> _And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_
> 
> ...



Oooo.  That is a really pretty picture.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 5, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Meanwhile...it is 94 degrees in this hell hole. I am so eager to go back home to the beach.


Your 94 equals our 68!  Hotter than the hubs of hell for us.  I just want to nap in my air conditioned car.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 5, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Today's homework:  There are three people in this photo.  Can you find all three?
> ...



Oh, now that you said that, I can see the baby in the outline of the trees.  How cool!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 5, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



You could always wear your hair up.  That's what I do when it's really hot.  I am so used to my hair scarf that when I wear it up, I sometimes feel chilly because my neck is exposed.  Lol.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 5, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Today's homework:  There are three people in this photo.  Can you find all three?



By the way, once you see the baby, it is difficult to see anything else.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 5, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Brigadoon didn't show up in any of them, although Africa has changed a great deal over the years.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 5, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...



It comes from an on line collection of the world's most beautiful gardens.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 5, 2018)

Wow!  Just...wow!  I cannot express how depressed and demoralized I am right now.  The partner took a month off and is starting his third week of vacation out here.  He was supposed to get the footings done for the barn and we were supposed to raise the frame and set the roof trusses.  Well, he's finished four of 24 footings, the backhoe is still inoperative and all the goats are now in one small fenced enclosure because no new fencing has been installed.  In other words, he's done pretty much nothing and has informed me that we _might_  have half the barn up by the end of summer.  I'll spare you all the names I was called yesterday when I griped about having to pick up empty drink containers and snack wrappers scattered all over the place.  I'm just tired and burned out with caring and trying.  Any suggestions (legal and moral) will be welcomed.  How do I deal with this type of slovenly adversity?  I know how Gracie feels, faced with a mess on every lawn, at every corner.  Help!
Oh, and add to that the fact that Jim Croce's "Cat's Cradle" has become my theme song because my daughter is busy and has little time to chat like we used to...


----------



## Gracie (Jun 5, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Wow!  Just...wow!  I cannot express how depressed and demoralized I am right now.  The partner took a month off and is starting his third week of vacation out here.  He was supposed to get the footings done for the barn and we were supposed to raise the frame and set the roof trusses.  Well, he's finished four of 24 footings, the backhoe is still inoperative and all the goats are now in one small fenced enclosure because no new fencing has been installed.  In other words, he's done pretty much nothing and has informed me that we _might_  have half the barn up by the end of summer.  I'll spare you all the names I was called yesterday when I griped about having to pick up empty drink containers and snack wrappers scattered all over the place.  I'm just tired and burned out with caring and trying.  Any suggestions (legal and moral) will be welcomed.  How do I deal with this type of slovenly adversity?  I know how Gracie feels, faced with a mess on every lawn, at every corner.  Help!
> Oh, and add to that the fact that Jim Croce's "Cat's Cradle" has become my theme song because my daughter is busy and has little time to chat like we used to...


Get out of the partnership if you can. I'm sorry, GW. I know exactly how you feel. But if this hoarder called me names..I would be out of here immediately and he would be picking up his teefers to boot.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 5, 2018)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Wow!  Just...wow!  I cannot express how depressed and demoralized I am right now.  The partner took a month off and is starting his third week of vacation out here.  He was supposed to get the footings done for the barn and we were supposed to raise the frame and set the roof trusses.  Well, he's finished four of 24 footings, the backhoe is still inoperative and all the goats are now in one small fenced enclosure because no new fencing has been installed.  In other words, he's done pretty much nothing and has informed me that we _might_  have half the barn up by the end of summer.  I'll spare you all the names I was called yesterday when I griped about having to pick up empty drink containers and snack wrappers scattered all over the place.  I'm just tired and burned out with caring and trying.  Any suggestions (legal and moral) will be welcomed.  How do I deal with this type of slovenly adversity?  I know how Gracie feels, faced with a mess on every lawn, at every corner.  Help!
> ...


I've seen adverts around for lawyers who specialize in dissolving non-marital partnerships.  I really am seriously considering consulting one.  I just despise lawyers who prey upon unfortunate people.  It's gotten so obvious that my partner does not respect me in any way and I am tired of being treated like...well, the way you would treat dog shit on your shoe.  Oh, and I found his teefers out where the chickens like to scratch.  He threw them out there when he threw the bucket I use for waste water out there during his temper tantrum.  Guess his teefs were dumped into the waste bucket.   I did not tell him where I found his dentures, I just gave them back to him (LOL).


----------



## Gracie (Jun 5, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Ask around your work to fellow coworkers if they recommend a specific lawyer. Then do it, hon. This guy is an anchor around your neck and you don't need the abuse. Maybe you can offer to buy him out? And if that doesn't work...then tell him you want him gone and will get legal assistance to get 'er dun.
Meanwhile...things might change around here, too. But, its a long story so our next phone chat, I will fill you in, lol.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 5, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Yes..I left it long enough to have my hair in a bun or in a pony tail. I was going to whack it more...but decided to leave it as it is. Collar bone length.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 5, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile...it is 94 degrees in this hell hole. I am so eager to go back home to the beach.
> ...


Its cooler today....at 72 and will get up to 80 maybe but to me..I think it won't get more than 75 due to clouds and a really nice breeze. If it stayed like this all the time, I would be a happy camper. 100 degree weather is just awful. 
Back home..it is 63 degrees. That is what I am used to. For 30 years, I never owned a coat. Up here in the mountains, I own 3 coats since winter means snow..which I sorta like. Kinda. As long as I don't have to move around in it.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 5, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > There is a tradition here in East Liverpool of 'Shop Dogs'.  Small businesses folks would take their dogs to work every day.  I don't know if calling it "a tradition here in East Liverpool" is fair because the human/dog love affair spans the ages.  So it's a natural thing in our culture to find a fuzzy face and wagging tail in anyone's business.  I like it.
> ...


I'd love to shop at Mood...but only if Tim is there with me..and Swatch, of course, lol.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 5, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Wow!  Just...wow!  I cannot express how depressed and demoralized I am right now.  The partner took a month off and is starting his third week of vacation out here.  He was supposed to get the footings done for the barn and we were supposed to raise the frame and set the roof trusses.  Well, he's finished four of 24 footings, the backhoe is still inoperative and all the goats are now in one small fenced enclosure because no new fencing has been installed.  In other words, he's done pretty much nothing and has informed me that we _might_  have half the barn up by the end of summer.  I'll spare you all the names I was called yesterday when I griped about having to pick up empty drink containers and snack wrappers scattered all over the place.  I'm just tired and burned out with caring and trying.  Any suggestions (legal and moral) will be welcomed.  How do I deal with this type of slovenly adversity?  I know how Gracie feels, faced with a mess on every lawn, at every corner.  Help!
> Oh, and add to that the fact that Jim Croce's "Cat's Cradle" has become my theme song because my daughter is busy and has little time to chat like we used to...



Are you in a legal partnership?  If so, or if there is some kind of 'common law' entanglement here, I would consult an attorney and find out what your options are.  There might be some kind of legal aid service in Anchorage where you could get legal advice for little or no cost.

It does sound like it is time for your long time partner to say goodbye and be gone.  I can appreciate just not feeling up to getting stuff done.  But nobody should have to tolerate the consequences of my choices, especially when they have to live with me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 5, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



I have often thought the same thing.   It would almost surely inspire me to get my sewing machine out again.  I don't have the budget for great fabric like the designers do though.

It is kind of like the cooking competitions I enjoy, but the competing cooks have access to lots better ingredients than I usually do.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 5, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Its a sickness. And a gross one. Housemate here...he has coupons from the 1960's. Every drawer in the kitchen is a junk drawer. Every time I use his vac, something else breaks on it cuz its from the 60's too. Every nook and cranny is filled with something he claims is worth money and its TRASH in reality. I gave up long ago trying to get him to clean the place up. Even the room I am in, is not wholly mine. The closet has his moms clothes in there....which stink. I have to use MrGracie's closet for my clothes. And..MrGracies room is half filled with desks, papers, filing cabinets, gun cases, magazines, etc...so he has half a room. Its an awful way to live and extremely depressing because there is no comfort anywhere. Its constant assault on the eyes, nose, and general well being with having to live in this filth.
But...I might wind up jumping from the fry pan into the fire. But...the fire can be put out. Maybe. Like I said..long story that might wind up being nothing.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 5, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I do it by hand. No room for a sewing machine. And I get all my fabric from the thrift stores...if I find any that really grabs my attention and there is enough of it.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 5, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Oh yes..the cooking shows I adore. I torture myself but I love watching them. Same with my newest kick...watching Brits move from the UK to another continent. (All on netfix). If you want to watch a really neat show, Foxy, and you have netflix, look for Jaimie and Jimmys Food War. Very interesting.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 5, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I don't have Netflix but thanks for the tip.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 5, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Escape To The Continent I think is on Youtube. Fascinating seeing the homes there that Brits buy. And you might be able to find Jamie and Jimmy on youtube too.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 5, 2018)

omg!!! I found it!!


----------



## Gracie (Jun 5, 2018)

I Loved watching the celebs that guest star and have to cook for the whole cafe, lol.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 5, 2018)

I enjoyed watching Michael Sheen (Lucian the werewolf on Underworld) cook. The nice thing about this show is...its pleasant, informative, fun.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 5, 2018)

Go to second episode...or browse the episodes. Check this one out, with Liv Tyler.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 5, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Recreational viewing for us is what Comcast/Xfinity has to offer or something from our fairly extensive dvd/blu ray movie collection of favorite movies.  I also look for the very few really great movies among Comcast's offering of thousands and set the DVR to catch them for us as much as possible.

When I'm on the computer I will occasionally view something interesting on Facebook or offered on a message board, but I want to be doing something--playing a game or communicating with somebody or whatever. . .just sitting and watching isn't really my thing all that much.  So even watching TV I usually have my lap desk and laptop on my lap while I play games or take care of other tasks.

And I do enjoy the competitive events much more than just demonstrations.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 5, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > There is a tradition here in East Liverpool of 'Shop Dogs'.  Small businesses folks would take their dogs to work every day.  I don't know if calling it "a tradition here in East Liverpool" is fair because the human/dog love affair spans the ages.  So it's a natural thing in our culture to find a fuzzy face and wagging tail in anyone's business.  I like it.
> ...


I find it hard to believe that Shop dogs are a northeastern thing.  Dalmatians in fire houses, bulldogs in fabric shops.  People are people and dogs are dogs and they belong together whether it's the northeast or anywhere else.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 5, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



It may not be, and occasionally I do find critters that owners bring to work here, but it seems to be pretty rare.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 5, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I love those British real estate shows!  Escape to the Country/Continent are wonderful.

Why do so many empty nesters and retirees want three and four bedroom houses?  How often does a thatched roof need to be replaced?  What do they mean by Grade 2 listed?  And the prices, when converted from Puonds to Dollars are astronomical!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 5, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I can't speak for others but Hombre and I are empty nesters and wish we had a 4th bedroom at times--we have three.  We love to have people come see us and want them to be comfortably accommodated when they do.  It's one of our favorite things.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 5, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


As a retiree, I'm in downsizing mode.  The Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate is already small, but I have collections of LPs and movies and an extensive library that could be pruned back.  If I had to clean a third or fourth bedroom, it would cramp my style.

I appreciate visitors and can accommodate a couple comfortably.

But I'll keep Albuquerque open as a destination since you have that extra bedroom!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 5, 2018)

Okay, looks like we'll be moving to Roswell, they just called and offered her the job there.  We'll probably go there tomorrow and look at homes.  Now the packing starts.........


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 5, 2018)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


63 is a toasty summer day here.  You can usually tell who the tourists are because many pile on the clothes.  
Sherman, my terrorist cat, is still trying to decide what to do about the chickens.  He'd maybe like to catch them and play with them, but they are big and fast.  Most of the time he's satisfied just watching them.  The turkey and rooster are downright aggressive to the cat, though.  And turkeys get _really  BIG_, although their big is just feathers when they puff up.
Made a run to the dump and unloaded a bunch of old, broken, nasty trash!  Every load I drag away makes me feel a little better.  I hate disorder and filth.  Am I the only person who gets a little depressed and a lot overwhelmed when faced with a ginormous mess to clean up?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 5, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, looks like we'll be moving to Roswell, they just called and offered her the job there.  We'll probably go there tomorrow and look at homes.  Now the packing starts.........


You guys ought to be packing/moving experts by now!


----------



## Gracie (Jun 5, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Am I the only person who gets a little depressed and a lot overwhelmed when faced with a ginormous mess to clean up?


No. You are not alone. Chaos of the eyes affects all your senses. There is no peace. Ever.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 5, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Any time.  And if are in overflow mood, I can always send you a short distance to the Ringels.  

Edit:  Whoops.  No I can't.  I just saw Ringel's post.  So he'll be three hours away now.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 5, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



No.  As Gracie said, clutter affects more than your mobiity.  It affects the mind and your sense of well being.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 5, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, looks like we'll be moving to Roswell, they just called and offered her the job there.  We'll probably go there tomorrow and look at homes.  Now the packing starts.........



Well I have really liked the idea of you guys as neighbors and happy that we had a chance to meet.  But I wish you all the best and hope this time it works out to be all you hope for.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 5, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I can lend ya a tent and a cot for the back yard......


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 5, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Some place like the desert southwest would scare the bejebus outta me!  If ya ain't got dirty water hotdogs and a subway system, I'd be just a lost ball in tall weeds.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 5, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


We have Subway restaurants............


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 5, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


What a generous term.  "Restaurants".  What ya need is a Primanti Brothers to serve you up some proper heart attack fare!  Between two 3/4" thick slices of Italian bread, place some roast beef with melted provolone cheese, a wad of sweet and sour coke slaw (no mayonnaise based stuff, the cabbage with vinegar and poppy seeds), a handful of fresh cut French fries, and a slice of tomato.  That's a Pittsburgh sammich.

Subway "restaurants"!  Good one!


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 5, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




My ex was something of a hoarder.  Yes....clutter can really get to you.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 6, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Yeah, I agree.........  but they call themselves a restaurant........


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 6, 2018)

..

 
.


 
.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 6, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Well, the Weinerschnitzel 'restaurant' here makes a decent "Chicago" dog that's close to a dirty water dog but not exactly the same thing.  Their most popular offering is probably their chili dogs that are a meal unto themselves.  I will have to say I have not found a decent cole slaw anywhere in Albuquerque though--necessary to go back to Kansas for that.

And the closet thing to a subway we have anywhere in New Mexico is the Rail Runner commuter train--all above ground--that runs between Belen (30 miles south of us) to Santa Fe (50 miles northeast of us.)  There is a mediocre bus system though.

You would find that you really can live on burritos, green chili and quesadillas.  And you might find the land harsh and forbidding at first and would miss all that lovely green of southeastern Ohio.  But there is also a strange and quiet beauty of the high desert that can get into the blood and calm the soul.  You might never prefer it to where you are.  But you would survive.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 6, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> You would find that you really can live on burritos, green chili and quesadillas.



But why would you want to?  Ewww!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 6, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > You would find that you really can live on burritos, green chili and quesadillas.
> ...



Because they can be yummy good when made by somebody who knows what he/she is doing.  Yeah the fried stuff isn't good for us, and excessive salt, guacamole, sour cream etc. will really pile on the calories.  But real Mexican fare is loaded with fresh meat, veggies, pinto beans.  And fresh green chili is so loaded with vitamins and other important nutrients, it qualifies as a health food.  (Those with GERD or other digestive issues probably should not choose it though.)


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 6, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Ignoring my reflux, I wouldn't want anything to do with guacamole, sour cream, pinto beans, or green chili.  

I'm generally not a fan of ethnic foods.  I'd have to take out so many ingredients and make things so basic they almost lose their ethnic origins.  For Mexican food, I'd just have meat, maybe some lettuce, and a shell/wrap.  All of the other stuff I find gross.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 6, 2018)

Daisy the Mutt has just about completed her regimen of anti-biotics and steroids.  Give one pill by mouth every 12 hours for seven days then one pill every 24 hours then one pill every other day until gone.  That was the label on one of her four different medications.  The other three advised different, but just as complex dosage instructions.  Long story even longer, she has a total of four pills to take every other day as all the others are gone!

And Mom herself has pronounced Daisy "frisky again".  So my little dog is back in the pink.  She's still lapping down water like the camels Peter O'Toole rode across the desert as Lawrence of Arabia.  And she's peeing it out as soon as she drinks it.  Once the last four pills are gone, I hope her bladder and the front yard gets a well deserved break.

In other health news, my Uncle Jimmseems to have beaten his colon cancer!  The operation and subsequent follow up checks show success!

Everything is looking up for everyone here!

Foxy, you can make some changes to the Vigil List!  Thanks to everyone for your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 6, 2018)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Yup, psychiatrists agree that hoarders are suffering from a mental illness.  

I know you don't want to hear this, but maybe you should think about getting out of CA?  I'm thinking it is not going to get any better there for people like you.  There is a whole country out there and lots of other beautiful states that are much cheaper.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 6, 2018)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Yeah, snow is not very much fun when you have to go to work in it and shovel it and have to get all bundled up every single time you have to go outside, even for 10 minutes or else you will be frozen!  Lol.  I have had snow all my life, and I have just about had it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 6, 2018)

I am taking my bunny to the vet on Saturday morning.  He is going to have a checkup and have his nails trimmed (which are VERY long I might add - he scratches the heck out of me all the time but not on purpose - he can't retract his nails).  He also has a little bump on his ear that I'm going to have them take a look at.  While they told me that don't really do general grooming, I am going to try to talk them into trimming him up and neatening him up a bit for the summer months when all of those thick layers of fur make him really uncomfortable.  He most will just sprawl out on the bathroom floor because the poor thing is so uncomfortable and hot.  I don't want him shaved but just trimmed up so that his hair is shorter and more manageable.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 6, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> I am taking my bunny to the vet on Saturday morning.  He is going to have a checkup and have his nails trimmed (which are VERY long I might add - he scratches the heck out of me all the time but not on purpose - he can't retract his nails).  He also has a little bump on his ear that I'm going to have them take a look at.  While they told me that don't really do general grooming, I am going to try to talk them into trimming him up and neatening him up a bit for the summer months when all of those thick layers of fur make him really uncomfortable.  He most will just sprawl out on the bathroom floor because the poor thing is so uncomfortable and hot.  I don't want him shaved but just trimmed up so that his hair is shorter and more manageable.


I thought I might accidentally stumble into a,pornographic site when I searched "grooming your bunny" on YouTube.  "Shaving Ryan's Privates" came to mind.

But here's this.  I hope it proves helpful.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 6, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I am taking my bunny to the vet on Saturday morning.  He is going to have a checkup and have his nails trimmed (which are VERY long I might add - he scratches the heck out of me all the time but not on purpose - he can't retract his nails).  He also has a little bump on his ear that I'm going to have them take a look at.  While they told me that don't really do general grooming, I am going to try to talk them into trimming him up and neatening him up a bit for the summer months when all of those thick layers of fur make him really uncomfortable.  He most will just sprawl out on the bathroom floor because the poor thing is so uncomfortable and hot.  I don't want him shaved but just trimmed up so that his hair is shorter and more manageable.
> ...



Thanks.  I've watched these videos and stuff before, and these are some things that my bunny just hates and doesn't want me to do.  I rescued him from outside in the woods and earned his trust, and I don't want him to not trust me anymore.  Even just trying to brush his hind end is a CHORE.  He runs away and goes and hides in his box.  Lol.  He is very friendly and cuddly but he doesn't like being handled for grooming at all.  I decided to pay a vet to do it and make him or her the "bad guy" instead.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 6, 2018)

I decided that taking him to a vet was better than a groomer because rabbits can actually have a heart attack if they get too frightened.  They are aware of that at the vet and they would know when to stop and SHOULD be better at managing a rabbit, I would hope.  I just don't want it to be too traumatic of an experience for him.  He is a very sweet and gentle little bunny rabbit.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 6, 2018)

One time, years ago when I lived in another town, I was going for a walk and I saw a wild rabbit (a good sized cottontail) and a coyote lying there dead on the side of the road right in front of a house.  I was like, what in the hell could have happened here???  All I can assume is that the coyote was chasing the rabbit and they ran into the road and both got hit by the car, but it is was so WEIRD because they were right next to one another, and it almost looked as if they were sleeping together.  Lol.  I am assuming the person who hit them or someone else dragged their bodies to the side of the road.    I was a little freaked out when I saw that!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 6, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



When Hombre and I decided to leave north central Kansas, he said he was going to tie the snow shovel to the top of the car and drive south until somebody said, 'what in the hell is that?'  And that's where we would stop.  So where did we move?  To Cedar Crest NM, elevation 7500 ft, where we got 130 inches of snow the second winter we were out there.  (Most winters was more like 70-80 inches in wet years.)

Here in Albuquerque the snows are rare and usually don't pile up much.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 6, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Daisy the Mutt has just about completed her regimen of anti-biotics and steroids.  Give one pill by mouth every 12 hours for seven days then one pill every 24 hours then one pill every other day until gone.  That was the label on one of her four different medications.  The other three advised different, but just as complex dosage instructions.  Long story even longer, she has a total of four pills to take every other day as all the others are gone!
> 
> And Mom herself has pronounced Daisy "frisky again".  So my little dog is back in the pink.  She's still lapping down water like the camels Peter O'Toole rode across the desert as Lawrence of Arabia.  And she's peeing it out as soon as she drinks it.  Once the last four pills are gone, I hope her bladder and the front yard gets a well deserved break.
> 
> ...



I am so happy that she is doing so much better!  Yay!    Uncle Jim too.  I have an Uncle Jimmy too.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 6, 2018)

I have another funny bunny story.  I took Bunny (that's his name - in case you didn't know - lol) to the park the other day to get some exercise and play in some grass.  I have a patio and a little dirt/woodchip area and then woods but no grass around my house.  He has never been to the park before, and I thought he might enjoy it and I only have to carry him through a path in the woods to get there.  I would let him hop but he always goes off course.  Anyways, we got there and I put him down in the grass and he seemed okay at first, and then I said something to him and stood next to him and he turned around and practically tried to climb up my leg.  So I picked him up and he nuzzled right into my neck, as if to say, I've had enough and I'm scared, take me home!  Lol.  So we only spent about 5 minutes at the park.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 6, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> I have another funny bunny story.  I took Bunny (that's his name - in case you didn't know - lol) to the park the other day to get some exercise and play in some grass.  I have a patio and a little dirt/woodchip area and then woods but no grass around my house.  He has never been to the park before, and I thought he might enjoy it and I only have to carry him through a path in the woods to get there.  I would let him hop but he always goes off course.  Anyways, we got there and I put him down in the grass and he seemed okay at first, and then I said something to him and stood next to him and he turned around and practically tried to climb up my leg.  So I picked him up and he nuzzled right into my neck, as if to say, I've had enough and I'm scared, take me home!  Lol.  So we only spent about 5 minutes at the park.



That's very instructive to me.  I had not thought of bunnies as seeing humans as 'family' or 'protectors' in the same way as a cat or dog would.  They really do have personalities don't they.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 6, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I have another funny bunny story.  I took Bunny (that's his name - in case you didn't know - lol) to the park the other day to get some exercise and play in some grass.  I have a patio and a little dirt/woodchip area and then woods but no grass around my house.  He has never been to the park before, and I thought he might enjoy it and I only have to carry him through a path in the woods to get there.  I would let him hop but he always goes off course.  Anyways, we got there and I put him down in the grass and he seemed okay at first, and then I said something to him and stood next to him and he turned around and practically tried to climb up my leg.  So I picked him up and he nuzzled right into my neck, as if to say, I've had enough and I'm scared, take me home!  Lol.  So we only spent about 5 minutes at the park.
> ...



They are.  They are a lot like a cat actually, just not as smart.  Lol.  My bunny is litter trained too.  I never kennel him.  He is always out and about.  The only problem with that is that his hair is long and he drags woodchips from his litter box all over my house!  I am forever vacuuming!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 6, 2018)

It is overcast and a little moist here today, and my space bar key keeps sticking.  Very annoying when trying to type!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 6, 2018)

The bunny is a lot less smelly than a cat or dog when it comes to going to bathroom.  He has little tiny poops that look like Cocoa Puffs but a little smaller and they don't really have any smell.  His urine smells but the wood chips soak it up really well as long as I clean it out every day.  I would love to have a small dog, but I would not look forward to training one.  Someone must have already trained this rabbit at one time because he took to it really easily.  I really hate litter boxes and poops and pee and cat vomit on the floor, and stuff like that.  So gross.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 6, 2018)

You know, I was watching that show, My Cat From Hell, and he was saying that cats need to have a litter box in order to satisfy their territorial instincts or something like that and that it is not good for them to go on the toilet, like some people train their cats to do.  I was kind of disappointed to hear that.  Lol.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 6, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



A small price to pay for an affectionate furry companion that knows and loves you.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 6, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I always tell him, you're lucky you are so cute and so sweet!    Lol.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 6, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> You know, I was watching that show, My Cat From Hell, and he was saying that cats need to have a litter box in order to satisfy their territorial instincts or something like that and that it is not good for them to go on the toilet, like some people train their cats to do.  I was kind of disappointed to hear that.  Lol.



I had not heard that, but then though we had cats for many years, I never tried to teach one to go to the toilet.  I'm waiting for a great invention to make cleaning the litter box quick, easy, painless, pleasant.

As for dogs, some are easier to housebreak than others, and having Carly, the mini doxie, with us this week--Dana had to go back to Salt Lake for a checkup--reminded me that even a very special furry or hairy friend that you love deeply does require time, effort, and some inconvenience.  But they are worth it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 6, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > You know, I was watching that show, My Cat From Hell, and he was saying that cats need to have a litter box in order to satisfy their territorial instincts or something like that and that it is not good for them to go on the toilet, like some people train their cats to do.  I was kind of disappointed to hear that.  Lol.
> ...



Yeah, in the episode I saw, the cat was trained to go on the toilet, but he made her put out litter boxes for the cat.  He said that was part of the problem, that it wasn't able to mark it's territory.  Pooping and peeing means something else entirely in the cat world apparently!    I love those kinds of shows though.  You can learn a lot about animals.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 6, 2018)

Speaking of cats, did anybody watch the first segment of this season's "America's Got Talent" last week?  One of the auditioning acts was a mother and daughter who train cats.  These cats actually performed. . .walking on hind legs on cue, jumping through hoops, rolling balls on cue and such.  I had not thought such would be possible with such naturally independent critters.  Pretty amazing.

Oh here, I found a You Tube clip of it:


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 6, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Speaking of cats, did anybody watch the first segment of this season's "America's Got Talent" last week?  One of the auditioning acts was a mother and daughter who train cats.  These cats actually performed. . .walking on hind legs on cue, jumping through hoops, rolling balls on cue and such.  I had not thought such would be possible with such naturally independent critters.  Pretty amazing.
> 
> Oh here, I found a You Tube clip of it:



That is so funny and cute!  Even the cranky old Brit was impressed.    Lol!


----------



## Oddball (Jun 6, 2018)

Happy D-Day, folks. 

Today marks the 74th anniversary of the D-Day Invasion


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 6, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I have another funny bunny story.  I took Bunny (that's his name - in case you didn't know - lol) to the park the other day to get some exercise and play in some grass.  I have a patio and a little dirt/woodchip area and then woods but no grass around my house.  He has never been to the park before, and I thought he might enjoy it and I only have to carry him through a path in the woods to get there.  I would let him hop but he always goes off course.  Anyways, we got there and I put him down in the grass and he seemed okay at first, and then I said something to him and stood next to him and he turned around and practically tried to climb up my leg.  So I picked him up and he nuzzled right into my neck, as if to say, I've had enough and I'm scared, take me home!  Lol.  So we only spent about 5 minutes at the park.
> ...



A lot of people don't realize that bunnies like to play too!  I bought my bunny a dog toy and he plays with it like that too.  I should take a video of him one of these days and post it.  It is SO cute.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## Montrovant (Jun 6, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> I decided that taking him to a vet was better than a groomer because rabbits can actually have a heart attack if they get too frightened.  They are aware of that at the vet and they would know when to stop and SHOULD be better at managing a rabbit, I would hope.  I just don't want it to be too traumatic of an experience for him.  He is a very sweet and gentle little bunny rabbit.



Now I want to one day scare a rabbit to death.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 6, 2018)

In Kansas, our Siamese tomcat made friends with Peanut Butter, the very large brown rabbit who had the run of the back yard next to ours.  The two of them would be so close their shoulders would be touching if there wasn't a chain link fence between them.  They would both crouch at the corner of the fence facing the other end of the yard.   And then it was like somebody fired a starter pistol and they would simultaneously sprint to the far corner, turn around, reset, repeat.  It was fun to watch.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 6, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I decided that taking him to a vet was better than a groomer because rabbits can actually have a heart attack if they get too frightened.  They are aware of that at the vet and they would know when to stop and SHOULD be better at managing a rabbit, I would hope.  I just don't want it to be too traumatic of an experience for him.  He is a very sweet and gentle little bunny rabbit.
> ...



You don't mean that.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 6, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I decided that taking him to a vet was better than a groomer because rabbits can actually have a heart attack if they get too frightened.  They are aware of that at the vet and they would know when to stop and SHOULD be better at managing a rabbit, I would hope.  I just don't want it to be too traumatic of an experience for him.  He is a very sweet and gentle little bunny rabbit.
> ...



Why on earth would you want to do that?


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 6, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Well he said it and was apparently thinking it.  Some people are just not animal lovers.  Those are the people I am most wary of.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 6, 2018)

There is something wrong with a person who wants to harm an innocent animal because they think it would be "fun" or "funny" or something.  There is a deep lack of respect for another's life there, IMO.  Why would anyone want to be intentionally mean or cruel to something that isn't very smart and can't even really defend itself anyways?  Troubling.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 6, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I think it would be funny to convince someone I'm terrifying because I can scare something so much it dies, when in reality the same could be accomplished by a random loud noise.  

Really I picture myself creeping up behind a rabbit and yelling "Boo!" and having it dramatically grab its chest before falling.  

The idea that a timid prey creature like a rabbit is in particular danger of going into a coronary whenever it gets scared seems silly.  What kind of evolutionary or design function is that?  Do rabbits drop like flies whenever there's a loud storm, or they are surprised by a predator?  I don't think any of that is usually the case, just as yelling "Boo" wouldn't be likely to actually cause a heart attack in a rabbit.  

It's the thought that an easily scared critter will keel over any time it gets scared that I find funny, but that's not really how it works.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 6, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Well humans have gone into cardiac arrest due to sudden or prolonged fear, so I suppose animals could also?

But rabbits aren't always the timid creatures that some might think.  They will fight ferociously for their territory.  And get a load of this one defending her little ones from a predator:


----------



## 007 (Jun 6, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> There is something wrong with a person who wants to harm an innocent animal because they think it would be "fun" or "funny" or something.  There is a deep lack of respect for another's life there, IMO.  Why would anyone want to be intentionally mean or cruel to something that isn't very smart and can't even really defend itself anyways?  Troubling.


First They Tortured Animals, Then They Turned to Humans


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 6, 2018)

007 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > There is something wrong with a person who wants to harm an innocent animal because they think it would be "fun" or "funny" or something.  There is a deep lack of respect for another's life there, IMO.  Why would anyone want to be intentionally mean or cruel to something that isn't very smart and can't even really defend itself anyways?  Troubling.
> ...



Okay guys, this is the Coffee Shop.  Let's keep the controversy out of it okay?

And hey 007, you haven't been here in awhile.  All is well with you?


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 6, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



You can never be sure if a wild animal will choose fight or flight.  

Still, I think rabbits tend to run in most circumstances.    And either way, they probably tend to get an adrenaline (or whatever hormones bunnies have for stimulation) dump fairly easily in order to deal with predators in one way or another.


----------



## 007 (Jun 6, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Sorry... didn't know that a little info was "controversy."


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 6, 2018)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



It isn't really but it runs the risk of moving us into a social aspect that can sometimes create controversy that is best kept outside of the Coffee Shop.

But again how are you doing?  All is well in Wisconsin?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 6, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Yes, rabbits are built for escape as their best defense. In Chris's Bunny's case though, he obviously sees her as his refuge.  And I think all of us would not want that bunny harmed in any way.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 6, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Why would you doubt me?  Do you think I would have a pet and not learn all I could about it?  You could easily look up the information on your own if you feel doubtful.  

Common Causes of Sudden Death in Healthy Rabbits

*Ten Causes for Sudden Rabbit Death*
The bunny was an indoor pet that could not handle outdoor temperatures.
Myiasis, or deadly fly-strike.
Injured during improper handling by children.
*Fear-related heart attack. *
Injured by another pet.
Aborted pregnancy
Poisoning
Swallowed a sharp object.
Bunny was older than you thought.
Pre-existing health condition.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 6, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I love my bunny like anyone would love their pet.  I just want him to have a happy and healthy life.  Domesticated bunnies are good pets and they are friendly, sweet, adorable, cuddly, affectionate, playful, and soft and fuzzy.    My bunny loves being petted and cuddling.  I will get down on the floor with him and put my head against his head and we will sit there like that for a few minutes.  I think that is important for him to have bonding in case he gets lonely.  Other bunnies will do that to each other.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 6, 2018)

007 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > There is something wrong with a person who wants to harm an innocent animal because they think it would be "fun" or "funny" or something.  There is a deep lack of respect for another's life there, IMO.  Why would anyone want to be intentionally mean or cruel to something that isn't very smart and can't even really defend itself anyways?  Troubling.
> ...



I've heard of that before.  I don't think and hope that Montrovant tortures animals.  I think he is trying to be funny and failed.     It is not very nice to pick on an innocent pet bunny!


----------



## Gracie (Jun 6, 2018)

Mont should have never said what he did..especially when the topic was about her bunny.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 6, 2018)

Meanwhile..I miss my dog. On the 20th, it will be a year since she passed. I was offered a yorkie..I think I told you guys..but declined. Then I was offered a yorkiepoo. 8 weeks old. I declined on that one too. No more pets for me.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 6, 2018)

Just got home from Roswell, long drive.  Looked at three houses and the wife signed the position acceptance paper.  Of course just after that she received a call about a position in Albuquerque.........  *sigh*


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 6, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Meanwhile..I miss my dog. On the 20th, it will be a year since she passed. I was offered a yorkie..I think I told you guys..but declined. Then I was offered a yorkiepoo. 8 weeks old. I declined on that one too. No more pets for me.



Sorry Gracie.    That is one thing that holds me back from getting a dog too.  I know how attached I would get to it and in most cases you are always going to outlive your pets.  

I thought you had taken in a cat?


----------



## Gracie (Jun 6, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile..I miss my dog. On the 20th, it will be a year since she passed. I was offered a yorkie..I think I told you guys..but declined. Then I was offered a yorkiepoo. 8 weeks old. I declined on that one too. No more pets for me.
> ...


MrGracie. Its his cat. I am just the food giver. I am not attached to her, nor she me.


----------



## 007 (Jun 6, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Better disregard that, Chris... forget I posted that... it's too "controversial" for the CS.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 6, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Meanwhile..I miss my dog. On the 20th, it will be a year since she passed. I was offered a yorkie..I think I told you guys..but declined. Then I was offered a yorkiepoo. 8 weeks old. I declined on that one too. No more pets for me.



Get a bunny!


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 6, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Maybe you should re-read what I wrote.  Can a rabbit have a heart attack when it is scared?  Yes.  Is that a common occurrence?  No. It says just that in your link.    When you mentioned a heart attack from fear being a danger, it sounded like startling a rabbit commonly causes them to drop dead of a heart attack.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 6, 2018)

Well, I can't sleep again so I got up at 5.30 am and decided to have a busy morning. I switched on the hot water tank for a bath, and the water should be hot enough by 8 am. Then I will go to an antiquarian book shop to see if I can find any rare books. after that I will pop into a coffee shop for a coffee and pasty. On the way back I will have  a haircut, and I should be back before the 1pm news on telly.

I have been reading up on the history of English literature, for your information here is how to date old books that are dated in roman numerals.

M = 1000
D= 500
C= 100
L = 50
X = 10
V= 5

So a book from the 17the century will start with MDC and from the 18the century it will start with MDCC

It helps to know the period by which king or queen is on the throne, and the most relevant are:

King Henry the eighth 1509 to 1547
Queen Elisabeth the first 1558 to 1603
Queen Victoria  1837 to 1901

Caxton printed the first book in 1477 but I don't expect to run across anything that early.


----------



## Witchit (Jun 7, 2018)

*Sorry it's such a huge picture, but it lost clarity when I attempted resize.*


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 7, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



It says "*Common *Causes of Sudden Death in Healthy Rabbits."  Not that they just have a heart attack because they get frightened but if you are chasing them around and screaming at them or if they feel extremely threatened and CANNOT run away (like at the groomers or something!), then they CAN have a heart attack.  Most domesticated rabbits are a pet and cannot just run away if they are being terrorized!  

You made an extremely thoughtless comment is all.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 7, 2018)

When I talked to the vet on the phone and told them all of the things I wanted done, they told me that they would get done what they could but that they think it is important to not stress the bunny out too much.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 7, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Yes, the title of the entire article says common causes.  However, if you go and read the section about dying of fright, it says this:

"It is possible for a rabbit to die of fright. Loud sounds, such as cats, dogs, loud music, or screaming can lead to a heart attack and put a rabbit into shock, causing sudden death. It can day several days for the rabbit to die this way, and *it does not happen often*, but it is quite possible."  

Going just by headlines is rarely a good idea.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 7, 2018)

As it says,like three people will get this, but I'm posting it anyway.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 7, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> As it says,like three people will get this, but I'm posting it anyway.



I think just about everyone that frequents the CS is old enough to get it.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 7, 2018)

I've been getting a lot of emails lately with promos for Father's Day.

This will be the first Father's Day without my dad.  Each one of these is like a little stab to my heart.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 7, 2018)

boedicca said:


> I've been getting a lot of emails lately with promos for Father's Day.
> 
> This will be the first Father's Day without my dad.  Each one of these is like a little stab to my heart.



Aw boe, sending you a virtual hug across the miles.  Yes, all the traditional celebration days in the year following the loss of a loved one are poignant and difficult as are other triggers of memories that are reminders they are gone.  But how blessed he was to have so much love from you and the family.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 7, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > As it says,like three people will get this, but I'm posting it anyway.
> ...



Yeah probably.  My trusty little 1995 Subaru has a tape deck in it instead of a CD player which are also becoming obsolete.  And I still have some tapes to play in it.  We aren't giving up our huge CD collection any time soon either just as I enjoy our movie collection of most of our favorite old movies.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 7, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > I've been getting a lot of emails lately with promos for Father's Day.
> ...




Thank you, FF!  I really miss my dad, and yes, the "firsts" are incredibly painful.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 7, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I just switched out the stereo in my car a couple of weeks ago.  It had had a stock stereo with a CD player, now it has one without a CD player but that I can use an MP3 player with.  I had pulled all of my CDs out of the closet when I bought the car, now they are back in the closet again.  

I am pretty sure I still have a couple of cassettes in the closet somewhere, but I haven't looked in forever.  I know I still have some VHS cassettes in there, but I think the last working VCR I had got tossed years ago.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 7, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Hipster millennials are now buying vinyl.  I figure the Gen-Zers will get into CDs.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 7, 2018)

boedicca said:


> I've been getting a lot of emails lately with promos for Father's Day.
> 
> This will be the first Father's Day without my dad.  Each one of these is like a little stab to my heart.



Obviously any of us can go at any time, but my parents are getting to an age where it becomes more of a pointed fear, with both nearing 70.  I have no idea what it will be like once one or both of them are gone.

Maybe you could do something for Father's Day to try to remember/celebrate your dad in a positive, happy way?  That might help stave off the grief.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 7, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I can understand the draw of film over digital when it comes to movies and TV, but I've never understood people preferring records.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 7, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



This inspired me to go look up what generation I fall under (Gen X).  The Wiki description fits me halfway: "In the 1990s they were sometimes characterized as slackers, cynical and disaffected."  Yep, sounds like me!  

I seem to have missed the boat on the later changes, though: "In midlife, research describes them as active, happy, and achieving a work–life balance."  Nope, that does not sound like me.  

Generation X - Wikipedia


----------



## boedicca (Jun 7, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > I've been getting a lot of emails lately with promos for Father's Day.
> ...




Yes, I'm going to do that with other family members.  It's not a constant overwhelming grief - just comes in waves...


----------



## boedicca (Jun 7, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I have CDs - my first stereo had a CD player. So, that's when I'm used to.   I can't stand streamed music - I'd rather pick my own selections.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 7, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



I ripped all of my CDs to MP3s.  It's just a much easier format to use, and you get functionality you can't have with CDs, like shuffling through all of your MP3s.  I first bought an MP3 player years ago to use at work: I was doing data entry for the post office, entering change of address information, and it was good to be able to play music while I worked.  I very much liked the MP3 player, and I haven't looked back.

I rarely use streaming, because I don't like it when songs I don't enjoy come on.  Sometimes I use Pandora when I play music through the living room TV while I clean, but that's about it.  I don't listen to the radio, either, for the same basic reason...plus commercials.

People who prefer vinyl seem to prefer the sound quality.  I'm not sure why that is, since to my ears it's usually simply lesser quality rather than a different type of sound.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 7, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Vinyl has a very warm sound - which is lovely.   I can understand the audiophile aspect.  You can get really expensive CD players (they hold only one disc) which sound incredible.  It's also important to have excellent speaker.

I've ripped a lot of my CDs into MP3s as well.  I mostly listen to music while in transit or exercising, on ipod or iphone.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 7, 2018)

Your no bunny, until some bunny loves you.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 7, 2018)

A follow up visit to the vet.  Plus blood work.  

The pills have run their course and the choalingalhepititis is gone.  But Daisy's liver numbers, whatever they may be, are below normal.  Then she endured a second bloodletting to be sent off to an off site lab to determine whether or not she has something called Cushing's Disease.  It's why her hormones are out of whack and she's making less cortisol than she should.  Cortisol helps dogs digest fats.  Then those fats attach themselves on the liver.

The results might be here tomorrow or, more likely, Monday.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 7, 2018)

Any news on the ChrisL/Mont peace talks?


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 7, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Your no bunny, until some bunny loves you.



I should make that my signature!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 7, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Any news on the ChrisL/Mont peace talks?



Nope.  He should say that he is sorry for saying something so thoughtless and end it there instead of making excuses.    Then, I will forgive him.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 7, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Your no bunny, until some bunny loves you.
> ...


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 7, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Any news on the ChrisL/Mont peace talks?
> ...


Forgive him anyway.  Forgiveness is always best.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 7, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Forgive him anyway. Forgiveness is always best.



True story...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 8, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



We have a record player too with great speakers.  It isn't hooked up right now, but it does have a great sound playing those old favorite records.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 8, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



I don't know how to rip MP3s or how to listen to them once ripped.     But our old Bose radio that takes a single CD at a time sure sound sweet in our office.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 8, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> A follow up visit to the vet.  Plus blood work.
> 
> The pills have run their course and the choalingalhepititis is gone.  But Daisy's liver numbers, whatever they may be, are below normal.  Then she endured a second bloodletting to be sent off to an off site lab to determine whether or not she has something called Cushing's Disease.  It's why her hormones are out of whack and she's making less cortisol than she should.  Cortisol helps dogs digest fats.  Then those fats attach themselves on the liver.
> 
> The results might be here tomorrow or, more likely, Monday.



Well we will keep our fingers crossed it is nothing serious.  We have to give Carly the mini doxie daily Denamarin for a liver issue but it doesn't seem to bother her and she really looks forward to the pieces of pill wrapped in pill pockets.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 8, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo
Gracie
Nosmo's Uncle for good news and Aunt Roxie
Nosmo's Daisy
Hombre's sister

And we keep the porch light on so that many others scattered here and there can find their way back._
_
*Everyone you meet is fighting a battle we know nothing about.  Be kind always.*
*



*_


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 8, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Nope.  I'm not a door mat.  If you allow people to crap on you, then they will do it even more.  I've learned my OWN lessons in this life.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 8, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > A follow up visit to the vet.  Plus blood work.
> ...


The vet just called and said the results of Daisy's blood work shows NO CUSHING'S DISEASE!

What a relief!

Her cortisol levels are still abnormally low and the vet herself is off on vacation until the end of the month.  We'll carry on until further advice is given.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 8, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Good news indeed.  With low cortisol levels though, I suggest not putting her through much that is stressful or unusually strenuous until your vet can evaluate.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 8, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I'm not really sure how I'm crapping on you or treating you like a door mat.  I made a silly comment that wasn't intended to upset anyone.  I'm sorry you are upset about it.  I don't feel in particular need of forgiveness.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 8, 2018)

Okay, just made it back from Roswell, again.......  Saw a new house listed for rent yesterday and went down and saw it today, not as big as the one we looked at two days ago but in much better shape and cheaper.  Brother/sister owners, older (even than us) and they really liked us.  Put in the application and will get the nod hopefully in the next couple of days for move in mid month.  Back to packing........   
I also checked with our credit union and we were pre-qualified for $386K so we're looking at  6 month lease then we'll start looking for houses to buy (if everything works out that is).  The house is in a good part of town with about a 10 minute commute for the wife and I was wrong, it's not a state contract job, it's federal, US Job Corps counselor.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 8, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Just got home from Roswell, long drive.  Looked at three houses and the wife signed the position acceptance paper.  Of course just after that she received a call about a position in Albuquerque.........  *sigh*



Did you eat at Chef Toddzilla's? YUM


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 8, 2018)

drifter said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just got home from Roswell, long drive.  Looked at three houses and the wife signed the position acceptance paper.  Of course just after that she received a call about a position in Albuquerque.........  *sigh*
> ...


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 8, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Food in Roswell - Chef Toddzilla's Gourmet Burgers


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 8, 2018)

drifter said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


We will definitely check it out!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 8, 2018)

Emailed the completed application and they already did the credit/background check, he's writing up the contract for us so we got the house.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 9, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, just made it back from Roswell, again.......  Saw a new house listed for rent yesterday and went down and saw it today, not as big as the one we looked at two days ago but in much better shape and cheaper.  Brother/sister owners, older (even than us) and they really liked us.  Put in the application and will get the nod hopefully in the next couple of days for move in mid month.  Back to packing........
> I also checked with our credit union and we were pre-qualified for $386K so we're looking at  6 month lease then we'll start looking for houses to buy (if everything works out that is).  The house is in a good part of town with about a 10 minute commute for the wife and I was wrong, it's not a state contract job, it's federal, US Job Corps counselor.



Oh wow.  Better be careful or you could wind up back in D.C.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 9, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> A follow up visit to the vet.  Plus blood work.
> 
> The pills have run their course and the choalingalhepititis is gone.  But Daisy's liver numbers, whatever they may be, are below normal.  Then she endured a second bloodletting to be sent off to an off site lab to determine whether or not she has something called Cushing's Disease.  It's why her hormones are out of whack and she's making less cortisol than she should.  Cortisol helps dogs digest fats.  Then those fats attach themselves on the liver.
> 
> The results might be here tomorrow or, more likely, Monday.


Good luck!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 9, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, just made it back from Roswell, again.......  Saw a new house listed for rent yesterday and went down and saw it today, not as big as the one we looked at two days ago but in much better shape and cheaper.  Brother/sister owners, older (even than us) and they really liked us.  Put in the application and will get the nod hopefully in the next couple of days for move in mid month.  Back to packing........
> I also checked with our credit union and we were pre-qualified for $386K so we're looking at  6 month lease then we'll start looking for houses to buy (if everything works out that is).  The house is in a good part of town with about a 10 minute commute for the wife and I was wrong, it's not a state contract job, it's federal, US Job Corps counselor.


How could they refuse a nice young couple like you and MrsR?  Whippersnappers!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 9, 2018)

Looks like another splendid day beginning.  Our last kid was born two days ago.  She's a BIG single, much bigger than the pair of boys born last week.  Stubby's a really good mom, too, very protective and doting.  
I've gotten a pretty large trailer load of junk from the partner's place loaded for the dump.  Doesn't look like I did anything.  There were a total of seven ladders, one of which was still serviceable...but, but, he can _fix _them!  Three pieces of what was once a huge parts bin.  He cut it into pieces because it couldn't be moved any other way.  Of course, its rusted and rotting, and _heavy_...but, but, he can weld them back together (someday).  Broken office chairs, chunks of wood, plastic, some sheet rock that will have to be scooped into a bag with a shovel, tarps in various stages of disintegration, and plastic jugs (for every imaginable oil, windshield fluid, plant food, and much more), make up the bulk of this load...oh, and about a dozen big garbage bags of unidentifiable detritus.  For trailer loads like this, they charge by the ton and send you down to the "pit".  But it's a start, and each load is one more baby step towards getting rid of all this trash.  I'm thinking that after I've gotten rid of the larger stuff, I'll have the waste company drop off a big dumpster for the smaller stuff from the yard and the house.  I think a large RedBox runs around $120.
Another interesting development with the clean up is, I am running a quite active trapline for mice.  When I get mice, I drop them onto the porch where a local cat picks them up.  A friend of mine pointed out that it's usually the cat who brings the mice to you.  A couple of days ago, I came up empty, no mice.  That cat was waiting on the porch when I came back outside.  Poor fellow was pretty disappointed.  The partner just cannot find it in his heart to kill those cute mice.  He's pretty badly infested and I recommend that no one I know or care for _not_ accept food from him if he brings it from home.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 9, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, just made it back from Roswell, again.......  Saw a new house listed for rent yesterday and went down and saw it today, not as big as the one we looked at two days ago but in much better shape and cheaper.  Brother/sister owners, older (even than us) and they really liked us.  Put in the application and will get the nod hopefully in the next couple of days for move in mid month.  Back to packing........
> ...


Not no, hell no..........


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 9, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



LOL.  One of our family is a career employee of the federal government and currently lives and works in California that she loves.  She was recently offered opportunity to return to DC where she was assigned for 10 years or so.  Her response was "not no, but hell no."     Her supervisor was pleased with her response fortunately.  So were we.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 9, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



DC....sort of a nice place to visit, but you wouldn't want to live there?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 9, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


This is a contract job specifically with the federal job corps in New Mexico.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 9, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I already did my time.......  35 years........  I got out on bad behavior.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 9, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



It's a fascinating, beautiful for the most part, amazing place with many points of interest.  But the traffic is horrendous, the pace much MUCH faster than I think most 'normal' people are comfortable with, its terribly expensive, and I was pretty underwhelmed by the cuisine in most places we went to eat.  A city of superlatives ranging from the worst to great.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 9, 2018)

Happy Saturday...Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 9, 2018)

The Wizard of Pine Creek dropped by my house last night and presented to me a brand new, never been rubbed crystal ball.  I looked deep into this object just now and it shows me that Justify, the Number 1 horse in the Belmont Stakes race today will come away with the victory and claim it’s spot in horse racing history.  When I asked who would finish in second place the crystal ball clouded up and quit working.
What could this mean????


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 9, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> The Wizard of Pine Creek dropped by my house last night and presented to me a brand new, never been rubbed crystal ball.  I looked deep into this object just now and it shows me that Justify, the Number 1 horse in the Belmont Stakes race today will come away with the victory and claim it’s spot in horse racing history.  When I asked who would finish in second place the crystal ball clouded up and quit working.
> What could this mean????



Maybe he was the only horse in the race?????

When Secretariat won the Triple Crown by winning the Belmont, only four other horses competed against him.  I'll have to look at him when they're going to the post to know whether he really feels like running today.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 9, 2018)

mmm .. maybe too much politics today .... 

I need to get in touch with my coffee kinder and fun filled Lumpy self..


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 9, 2018)

Lumpy 1 said:


> mmm .. maybe too much politics today ....
> 
> I need to get in touch with my coffee kinder and fun filled Lumpy self..
> 
> View attachment 197553



For sure spending a lot of time out there on some of the other forums can set a body on edge.  I do it because I think I was born to argue. . .. . .but when I start feeling angry and/or frustrated, I know it is time to go do something else.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 9, 2018)

The ladies are in the kitchen talking too much and there's no dinner on my plate..

I made mention of this..

Now, I'm very unpopular but the pace has quickened...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 9, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > mmm .. maybe too much politics today ....
> ...



Typically, if I'm not smiling in regards to politics, I stop posting.. I'm not big on regret and necessary apologies.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 10, 2018)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



I doubt you ever need to apologize for much Lumpy.  

It took some practice but I finally got the hang of mostly not posting things I would regret later and/or would have to apologize for on the politics forums.  I can't say I have achieved perfection though, and I still have to do a mea culpa now and then.  

But I do this for mental exercise to an extent, and for enjoyment.  If I'm not enjoying it, I'm not going to do it for long.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 10, 2018)

Lumpy 1 said:


> The ladies are in the kitchen talking too much and there's no dinner on my plate..
> 
> I made mention of this..
> 
> Now, I'm very unpopular but the pace has quickened...



LOL.  Dinner is this late at your house?  We usually try to get through that by 5 or 6 p.m.  I did just finish putting a nice eye of round pot roast with potatoes and carrots and my signature sauce/gravy in the crock pot for lunch tomorrow.  And now I'm headed for bed pretty quickly.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 10, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> The Wizard of Pine Creek dropped by my house last night and presented to me a brand new, never been rubbed crystal ball.  I looked deep into this object just now and it shows me that Justify, the Number 1 horse in the Belmont Stakes race today will come away with the victory and claim it’s spot in horse racing history.  When I asked who would finish in second place the crystal ball clouded up and quit working.
> What could this mean????



Well he came through.  Triple crown winners back to back.  That maybe has never happened?

We were reading today that Justify's jockey was born in Roswell where the Ringel's are moving and where I once lived for a brief period when I was a toddler.  He grew up in Dexter, a tiny town just south of Roswell where I started first grade.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 10, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo
Gracie
Nosmo's Uncle for good news and Aunt Roxie
Nosmo's Daisy
Hombre's sister

And we keep the porch light on so that many others scattered here and there can find their way back._
_



_


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 10, 2018)

My new crystal ball works just fine.  It needed new batteries.  First one I ever had that uses batteries.  The times they are a changing!


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 10, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Well, I'm not always nice, some say I'm passive aggressive and a troublemaker, it seems like me. 

As you know, there's a lot more said than the words, I guess I like that part of the, "mental exercise", reading the tells and the bottom lines.

I like teasing  a little too much at times, it was a matter of survival when I was growing up... 

.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 10, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > The ladies are in the kitchen talking too much and there's no dinner on my plate..
> ...



My darlin wife finally found the patio furniture she's always wanted, who knew (lol) but we generally eat around sunset.

 l love the kinda cooking that you've shared over the years. mmm.. everything I know about you is a comfort and a care to me. 

Thank You Foxfyre.. ..


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 10, 2018)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Okay.  But from what I've seen, your 'not nice' is nicer than some people's nice.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 10, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


You rang?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 10, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Yeah.  You and a few others here would also fall into that category I think.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 10, 2018)

Hello all my old friends and other inhabitants of the Coffee Shop. Sure has been a while and so much has been going on. I still post regularly on FB and another spot. But find little time to find my way back here. It;s been 19 Months since I lost Mrs O. Seems like 19 years. Drove out to AZ twice, this last trip in April I kid of over did it and ended up getting 2 more stents, placed inside an old stent.... But I start cardiac rehab next Friday and I'm feeling pretty good. Still staying busy though. I am back as Commander of my American Legion Post, I am the Sergeant at Arms for my Vietnam Veterans of America Chapter. I am teaching a ceramics class twice a month at an assisted living home. And I am a member of the Circle of Trustees at the Butler Institute of American Art.  That and an older Brother moved in with me....And he can barely walk yet insists he doesn't need or want help..... Good to see some of the old names.....


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 10, 2018)

OLLIE


SFC Ollie said:


> Hello all my old friends and other inhabitants of the Coffee Shop. Sure has been a while and so much has been going on. I still post regularly on FB and another spot. But find little time to find my way back here. It;s been 19 Months since I lost Mrs O. Seems like 19 years. Drove out to AZ twice, this last trip in April I kid of over did it and ended up getting 2 more stents, placed inside an old stent.... But I start cardiac rehab next Friday and I'm feeling pretty good. Still staying busy though. I am back as Commander of my American Legion Post, I am the Sergeant at Arms for my Vietnam Veterans of America Chapter. I am teaching a ceramics class twice a month at an assisted living home. And I am a member of the Circle of Trustees at the Butler Institute of American Art.  That and an older Brother moved in with me....And he can barely walk yet insists he doesn't need or want help..... Good to see some of the old names.....


OLLIE!!!
So glad to see you here again.  Sorry to know of your loss.  Glad to know you are the trooper I always thought you were.  I wish I were close enough to stand you a beer, or whatever poison you prefer.  
What is the Butler Institute of American Art?  I could 'google' it, but I'd rather know what you would say.  
It seems almost hard to fathom, but I've been retired 24 years this year.  It doesn't seem that long.  How about you?


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 10, 2018)

SFC Ollie said:


> Hello all my old friends and other inhabitants of the Coffee Shop. Sure has been a while and so much has been going on. I still post regularly on FB and another spot. But find little time to find my way back here. It;s been 19 Months since I lost Mrs O. Seems like 19 years. Drove out to AZ twice, this last trip in April I kid of over did it and ended up getting 2 more stents, placed inside an old stent.... But I start cardiac rehab next Friday and I'm feeling pretty good. Still staying busy though. I am back as Commander of my American Legion Post, I am the Sergeant at Arms for my Vietnam Veterans of America Chapter. I am teaching a ceramics class twice a month at an assisted living home. And I am a member of the Circle of Trustees at the Butler Institute of American Art.  That and an older Brother moved in with me....And he can barely walk yet insists he doesn't need or want help..... Good to see some of the old names.....



Good to hear from you Ollie!  It's good you're keeping busy, just try not to be too busy.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 10, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> OLLIE
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> ...


The Butler is the only Major Art Museum in the world that is dedicated purely to American Art. (As far as I know)


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 10, 2018)

SFC Ollie said:


> Hello all my old friends and other inhabitants of the Coffee Shop. Sure has been a while and so much has been going on. I still post regularly on FB and another spot. But find little time to find my way back here. It;s been 19 Months since I lost Mrs O. Seems like 19 years. Drove out to AZ twice, this last trip in April I kid of over did it and ended up getting 2 more stents, placed inside an old stent.... But I start cardiac rehab next Friday and I'm feeling pretty good. Still staying busy though. I am back as Commander of my American Legion Post, I am the Sergeant at Arms for my Vietnam Veterans of America Chapter. I am teaching a ceramics class twice a month at an assisted living home. And I am a member of the Circle of Trustees at the Butler Institute of American Art.  That and an older Brother moved in with me....And he can barely walk yet insists he doesn't need or want help..... Good to see some of the old names.....



Always do the happy dance when Ollie drops by.  I didn't know about the brother moving in with you though.  Was that your idea?  I wish I could take your ceramics class.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 10, 2018)

SFC Ollie!!!  Great to hear from you.  I miss you.  You’re one of the nicest people on the site.  Except for being a Dallas fan, you’re a perfect member of the universe.  Take care old friend.  Hope all goes well with your cardiac rehab.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 11, 2018)

Good night darlinks.  No change in the vigil list.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 11, 2018)

I had a smart electric meter installed today, and it tells me how much money I am spending. It cost me two pence to boil the kettle, and I am scared to find out how much it will cost me to heat up the water tank for a bath.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 11, 2018)

Bloody smart meter scared me, it turned its display off  and I thought it had gone wrong. I had to go online for the information that it goes off at night, because it did not say that in the manual.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 11, 2018)

It's summer in America and that means vacation Bible school is underway in church basements all across the fruited plain.  Of course the point of vacation Bible school is to  1) get the kids out of the house for a few hours each day for a week 2) teach those kids the Bible stories everybody cherishes and 3) be at a considerably less formal school than the one you just got sprung from for the summer.

I can recall hearing my favorite Bible stories as a wee bairn.  Daniel in the lion's den, Noah and the Ark and, David and Goliath were my top three Biblical hits. 

But as I cruise around East Liverpool and its environs I have been noticing a more highly polished, highly marketed form of vacation Bible school.  A curriculum  bought and sold to make the maximum effect on today's young imaginations.  Professionally prepared banners and signs are in front of many local churches.  It seems today's churches are no longer willing to let Bible school be taught by a handful of concerned, active church mothers.

I don't know.  I think Mrs. Futhey and Mrs. Wright did an admirable job corralling two dozen six and seven year olds on a sunny summer day.  They doled out orange drink and ginger snaps to slake the appetites of all us kids.  They kept a close watch on the paste we used on sheets of construction paper cut by round tipped scissors lest Robin Adams and Mark Sayre start eating it (I never understood kids eating paste, but there you go!)

Mrs. Wright had been to the 1964 World's Fair in Flushing, Queens earlier in the summer.  She brought back some of the swag and souvenirs she bought there including a big picture book highlighting some of the cool things on display there.  That was enough for me!  I poured over that book, careful not to get it too sticky and dirty.  It held my attention right up to the point it began to rain for forty days and forty nights.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 11, 2018)

Hated Midland Texas but I guess they are booming in oil.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 11, 2018)

I hope Sherry shows up tonight, I miss her natural smart smartassery and friendship..


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 12, 2018)

Me too Lumpy.  She and WelfareQueen drop by every now and then which makes us happy.  

Good night darlinks.  No change in the vigil list.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 12, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Me too Lumpy.  She and WelfareQueen drop by every now and then which makes us happy.
> 
> Good night darlinks.  No change in the vigil list.



They sure seem like the perfect match to me, they're both on my list of epic blessings I'm fortunate to know..

Also .. I'm kinda nosy, I want updates dang it and at least one saucy yet pleasingly comic insult, they're both masters at it after all...

.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 12, 2018)

It's amazing how much one can unpack over a years time.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 12, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> It's amazing how much one can unpack over a years time.........



No kidding.  We had a large home in Kansas, but had a massive garage sale when we left and pared down so that we could comfortably fit into a small apartment.  Then we bought the house out on the mountain--1100 sq ft plus a 10 x 12 storage building plus double garage and filled that up.  Then we moved into town into our bigger place and filled that up.  We've been paring down again these last several months but it is slow going and seems like we haven't made much of a dent in it.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 12, 2018)

Bloody smart meter is robbing me. I had a new electric smart meter installed yesterday and it ran up an excessive bill during the night. It used twice as much money overnight when the only thing that was on was the fridge, than it used all day yesterday, when I was boiling water and using a television and computer.

I think there is something wrong with it, and I will have to keep an eye on it tonight to see what's going on.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 12, 2018)

I just failed an assignment in my statistics class because I missed a bit of instruction.  In the first question we are to calculate death rates given numbers for discharges and deaths.  However, at the end of the question it says that deaths are NOT included in discharge numbers.  Unfortunately, in every other question deaths ARE included in discharge numbers.  For whatever reason, I treated all of the questions as if deaths were included in discharge numbers, despite going over it all twice.  There were only 8 questions, and the first question was worth 40 points, so I ended up with an F.

I was of course upset with myself for having done that, so I grabbed my Kindle and went outside with the dogs, figuring my book would take my mind off of the assignment.  In a bit of irony, I checked the mail, and there was a large manila envelope for me from school.  Inside are 3 certificates, for having a high GPA, being on the Dean's list, and being a Highest Ranking student.  

With missing tests and screwing up assignments like I just did, I don't know if I'll be getting any of those certificates again.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 12, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> I just failed an assignment in my statistics class because I missed a bit of instruction.  In the first question we are to calculate death rates given numbers for discharges and deaths.  However, at the end of the question it says that deaths are NOT included in discharge numbers.  Unfortunately, in every other question deaths ARE included in discharge numbers.  For whatever reason, I treated all of the questions as if deaths were included in discharge numbers, despite going over it all twice.  There were only 8 questions, and the first question was worth 40 points, so I ended up with an F.
> 
> I was of course upset with myself for having done that, so I grabbed my Kindle and went outside with the dogs, figuring my book would take my mind off of the assignment.  In a bit of irony, I checked the mail, and there was a large manila envelope for me from school.  Inside are 3 certificates, for having a high GPA, being on the Dean's list, and being a Highest Ranking student.
> 
> With missing tests and screwing up assignments like I just did, I don't know if I'll be getting any of those certificates again.



You are usually too hard on yourself and don't expect to do as well as you do.  Can you retake the test or do extra credit or something to fix the one bad grade?


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 12, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I just failed an assignment in my statistics class because I missed a bit of instruction.  In the first question we are to calculate death rates given numbers for discharges and deaths.  However, at the end of the question it says that deaths are NOT included in discharge numbers.  Unfortunately, in every other question deaths ARE included in discharge numbers.  For whatever reason, I treated all of the questions as if deaths were included in discharge numbers, despite going over it all twice.  There were only 8 questions, and the first question was worth 40 points, so I ended up with an F.
> ...



I don't know if there is extra credit, and I'm pretty sure I can't redo the assignment.  I've gotten A's on everything else in the class, it's not difficult at all.  I just basically missed the 'not' in the final line of instructions on that first problem.  I expect I'll still get an A in the statistics class.  Coding, on the other hand, I'll probably end up with a B again.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 12, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all my old friends and other inhabitants of the Coffee Shop. Sure has been a while and so much has been going on. I still post regularly on FB and another spot. But find little time to find my way back here. It;s been 19 Months since I lost Mrs O. Seems like 19 years. Drove out to AZ twice, this last trip in April I kid of over did it and ended up getting 2 more stents, placed inside an old stent.... But I start cardiac rehab next Friday and I'm feeling pretty good. Still staying busy though. I am back as Commander of my American Legion Post, I am the Sergeant at Arms for my Vietnam Veterans of America Chapter. I am teaching a ceramics class twice a month at an assisted living home. And I am a member of the Circle of Trustees at the Butler Institute of American Art.  That and an older Brother moved in with me....And he can barely walk yet insists he doesn't need or want help..... Good to see some of the old names.....
> ...



Goodness no, not my Idea at all.....


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 12, 2018)

SFC Ollie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Hmmm.  Well, hope it is not putting too much extra stress on you.  You're a good guy for taking him in though.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 12, 2018)

SFC Ollie said:


> Hello all my old friends and other inhabitants of the Coffee Shop. Sure has been a while and so much has been going on. I still post regularly on FB and another spot. But find little time to find my way back here. It;s been 19 Months since I lost Mrs O. Seems like 19 years. Drove out to AZ twice, this last trip in April I kid of over did it and ended up getting 2 more stents, placed inside an old stent.... But I start cardiac rehab next Friday and I'm feeling pretty good. Still staying busy though. I am back as Commander of my American Legion Post, I am the Sergeant at Arms for my Vietnam Veterans of America Chapter. I am teaching a ceramics class twice a month at an assisted living home. And I am a member of the Circle of Trustees at the Butler Institute of American Art.  That and an older Brother moved in with me....And he can barely walk yet insists he doesn't need or want help..... Good to see some of the old names.....


Ollie!  It's great to hear from you again!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 12, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all my old friends and other inhabitants of the Coffee Shop. Sure has been a while and so much has been going on. I still post regularly on FB and another spot. But find little time to find my way back here. It;s been 19 Months since I lost Mrs O. Seems like 19 years. Drove out to AZ twice, this last trip in April I kid of over did it and ended up getting 2 more stents, placed inside an old stent.... But I start cardiac rehab next Friday and I'm feeling pretty good. Still staying busy though. I am back as Commander of my American Legion Post, I am the Sergeant at Arms for my Vietnam Veterans of America Chapter. I am teaching a ceramics class twice a month at an assisted living home. And I am a member of the Circle of Trustees at the Butler Institute of American Art.  That and an older Brother moved in with me....And he can barely walk yet insists he doesn't need or want help..... Good to see some of the old names.....
> ...



One of my main regrets in all this is losing that great photo of you and Ollie that was posted in the original Coffee Shop.  Actually we lost a lot of really great photos when the V-bulletin Coffee Shop threads were deleted.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 12, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


The sex appeal on display in that phot is more than any woman here could bear.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 12, 2018)

SFC Ollie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > OLLIE
> ...


It seems interesting, but I am unfortunately not in travel mode any longer.  I'd love to see a few more things before I go.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 12, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_Harper (Save's granddaughter),
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo
Gracie
Nosmo's Uncle for good news and Aunt Roxie
Nosmo's Daisy
Hombre's sister

And we keep the porch light on so that many others scattered here and there can find their way back._

*We humans are the only creatures who care about people they have never met and about things we have never seen.--Foxfyre*


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 13, 2018)

Good morning everybody.   It's Wednesday again already.  Something to kick start your day:


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 13, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



I have that somewhere.....


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 13, 2018)

SFC Ollie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


If the ladies can tear their eyes away from the gorgeous hunks of manliness, they might note that your beloved Dallas Cowboys are on the TV in the background.  That was quite something for you to turn away from the game for the snapshot!

Thanks for the memory and the visit, Ollie!  I like you a lot.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 13, 2018)

SFC Ollie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



How wonderful!  I'm snagging it for my personal file this time.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 13, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Yes very sexy.  And I like both of you a lot and am proud to call you friends.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 13, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



The first thing I thought on seeing this picture was to wonder what unhappy Cowboys player that is on the screen.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 13, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



If I had to guess, I'd guess Tony Romo.  But he always looked unhappy or wincing in pain.

The Baltimore Ravens were rockin' Dallas 21-7.  But, as I recall, that was the season the Ravens went to the Super Bowl.  If they won that game, my beloved Steelers would be in a Wildcard race with two games left in the season.  See that Christmas wreath on the window?

Next phase of the game is to find Waldo.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 13, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



That doesn't look like Romo.  Also, I thought the logo opposite the Cowboys one was the Redskins.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 13, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I saw the score as BAL 21. DAL 7.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 14, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



I'm pretty sure it's 13-7 Dallas over Washington.  The score you are seeing, in the upper right corner, is 21-7 Baltimore over New Orleans (BAL NO).  The upper left is the score of the Dallas game.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 14, 2018)

Good night darlinks.   No change in the vigil list.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 14, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


What do ya want from me?  Look how old I am, and now I'm older yet!  I consider myself luck to recognize a football player on the screen.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 14, 2018)

On my way to bed for sure now, but for our morning mental exercise, are we seeing this guy in profile?  Or is he facing us?


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 14, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> On my way to bed for sure now, but for our morning mental exercise, are we seeing this guy in profile?  Or is he facing us?



I have to admit, that I didn't see any head turning.  It just looks like a picture of a man with some of it whited out.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 14, 2018)

I just wanted to give you an update on Bunny.  He is doing well.  They didn't trim him up like I wanted, but they did trim his tail a little because there were a few clumps on the under part of his tail.  They checked the lump on his ear and said it was just a benign growth and as long as it doesn't get bigger, it should be okay to let it be.  Got his nails trimmed, but his nails still seem a little long to me.  Otherwise, he is a very healthy bunny!


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 14, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > On my way to bed for sure now, but for our morning mental exercise, are we seeing this guy in profile?  Or is he facing us?
> ...



Calling it head turning isn't really accurate; after staring at it for a bit, the picture went from looking like the left side of the face of a man staring at the camera, to looking like the left side of a man's face in profile.  It seems more like the drawing that can look either like an old or young woman.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 14, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I know what you mean.  I've seen one of these before.  I'm just not seeing it with this one.  I can't help but see half of a man's face.  Lol.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 14, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Some of them you just never see the 'other' picture.  I find myself staring at those kinds of pictures for too long hoping to see what everyone is talking about.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 14, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Montro sees an old woman?  i see a young bearded man first in profile but then facing me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 14, 2018)

Okay just back from taking Aunt Betty to the doctor and now Hombre and I are off to Corrales for our Thursday 42 games.  Catch ya'll later.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 14, 2018)

Picked up the 6 X 12 U haul trailer for the initial run tomorrow, been loading it with boxes.  Unfortunately my neighbor was supposed to get a couple of guys to help load but no sign of him anywhere..........  Taking our time and taking lots of 5 and 10 minute breaks.  Damn am I out of shape......., 20 years ago I'd have it loaded already......


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 14, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Picked up the 6 X 12 U haul trailer for the initial run tomorrow, been loading it with boxes.  Unfortunately my neighbor was supposed to get a couple of guys to help load but no sign of him anywhere..........  Taking our time and taking lots of 5 and 10 minute breaks.  Damn am I out of shape......., 20 years ago I'd have it loaded already......



Don't give yourself a heart attack.  

I've always been one of the smaller of my friends, so although I've helped people move, I've never been one of the go-to people for it.  I'm about 5'9" and 150 lbs, and I weighed more like 135 for most of my young adult years.  I've got friends that are 6'1"-6'3" and weigh more like 300+ lbs, so they generally got called for the heavy lifting.  

Nowadays I just don't live near many people I know, so moving hasn't been a thing.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 14, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Picked up the 6 X 12 U haul trailer for the initial run tomorrow, been loading it with boxes.  Unfortunately my neighbor was supposed to get a couple of guys to help load but no sign of him anywhere..........  Taking our time and taking lots of 5 and 10 minute breaks.  Damn am I out of shape......., 20 years ago I'd have it loaded already......
> ...


Thankfully my heart's in great shape.  Now my back, shoulders feet and knees are another story.........


----------



## Sherry (Jun 15, 2018)

Lumpy 1 said:


> I hope Sherry shows up tonight, I miss her natural smart smartassery and friendship..



Married life keeps me busy, plus I am spending a lot more time with my mom due to her illness. I have been having fun with my daughter and planning her baby shower. We are so excited for her arrival in September. We can't wait to love and spoil our sweet granddaughter.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 15, 2018)

Sherry said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope Sherry shows up tonight, I miss her natural smart smartassery and friendship..
> ...



I'm speechless ................................................... okay, I'm over it.. 

I heard about some of this from your hubby, he was manning-up at the time and I was pleasantly and greatly impressed,

Sweet loving daughter, sweet loving mother and you're about to be a diaper changing Granny.. my my and that's not all that's on the plate I'm thinkin...

Little Lumpy, my newest grandchild is almost 2 1/2, little guy's a charmer and he loves to tease, I'm so proud..


----------



## Gracie (Jun 15, 2018)

Front view...then immediately went to side view profile.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 15, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Front view...then immediately went to side view profile.



The same...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 15, 2018)

Sherry said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope Sherry shows up tonight, I miss her natural smart smartassery and friendship..
> ...



September babies are extra special too.  I speak from authority on that (she says somewhat immodestly).  

So happy that things are going well.   Hope your mom is doing as well as she can too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 15, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Front view...then immediately went to side view profile.
> ...



Conversely I saw the profile first and still do, but then almost immediately the face forward view.  These kinds of things fascinate me.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 15, 2018)

Been very busy with the post office job and landscaping lately.  Little time to stop in and see everyone.  The only reason I visited today was to let it be known Harper will need prayers on Monday.  Back three years ago they tried to close off her palate from the sinuses.  That was not completely successful and as a result when she eats chocolate it often ends up coming out her nose.  Plus her speech is very nasally which means Opa can't understand her at times.  Well, they are taking another shot at closing that space.  The last time she coded in recovery and we saw about 21 medical personnel in her room in about 60 seconds.  Really not ready to relive that.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 15, 2018)

saveliberty  My thoughts and best whishes for your granddaughter at her time of need. Gather strength and lean on your family...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 15, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Been very busy with the post office job and landscaping lately.  Little time to stop in and see everyone.  The only reason I visited today was to let it be known Harper will need prayers on Monday.  Back three years ago they tried to close off her palate from the sinuses.  That was not completely successful and as a result when she eats chocolate it often ends up coming out her nose.  Plus her speech is very nasally which means Opa can't understand her at times.  Well, they are taking another shot at closing that space.  The last time she coded in recovery and we saw about 21 medical personnel in her room in about 60 seconds.  Really not ready to relive that.



Oh wow Save.  That is a real concern.  Harper is first on the Vigil list for a reason--she was the inspiration for the Vigil list when she was born and we knew she would need additional surgeries on down the line.  But I (and I'm sure others) didn't realize the risk involved.  She is definitely on my critical prayer list until she is out of surgery and on the mend.  And sending strength to you and the rest of the family too because I know how stressful it is.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 15, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Been very busy with the post office job and landscaping lately.  Little time to stop in and see everyone.  The only reason I visited today was to let it be known Harper will need prayers on Monday.  Back three years ago they tried to close off her palate from the sinuses.  That was not completely successful and as a result when she eats chocolate it often ends up coming out her nose.  Plus her speech is very nasally which means Opa can't understand her at times.  Well, they are taking another shot at closing that space.  The last time she coded in recovery and we saw about 21 medical personnel in her room in about 60 seconds.  Really not ready to relive that.





saveliberty said:


> Been very busy with the post office job and landscaping lately.  Little time to stop in and see everyone.  The only reason I visited today was to let it be known Harper will need prayers on Monday.  Back three years ago they tried to close off her palate from the sinuses.  That was not completely successful and as a result when she eats chocolate it often ends up coming out her nose.  Plus her speech is very nasally which means Opa can't understand her at times.  Well, they are taking another shot at closing that space.  The last time she coded in recovery and we saw about 21 medical personnel in her room in about 60 seconds.  Really not ready to relive that.





saveliberty said:


> Been very busy with the post office job and landscaping lately.  Little time to stop in and see everyone.  The only reason I visited today was to let it be known Harper will need prayers on Monday.  Back three years ago they tried to close off her palate from the sinuses.  That was not completely successful and as a result when she eats chocolate it often ends up coming out her nose.  Plus her speech is very nasally which means Opa can't understand her at times.  Well, they are taking another shot at closing that space.  The last time she coded in recovery and we saw about 21 medical personnel in her room in about 60 seconds.  Really not ready to relive that.



Our thoughts and prayers are with her ,to have a safe and successful surgery on 
Monday.


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 15, 2018)

For The Guys.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 15, 2018)

Sorry I haven't really had the time to post.

I've been very busy getting rid of things we no long need or use.
I rented one of those 15 yd. trash bins for 2 weeks. 
I got rid of a few furniture items and cleaned all the closets,draws and kitchen cabinets out, of all the junk. Then got rid of the stuff no longer needed in the 10 by 14 ft. tin shed.

We bought one of those kit type wood sheds and it just got delivered this afternoon, right before the 1st monsoon rains began.
Utility_Shed





It looks exactly like this one, same colors.
It's beautiful.
Monday the landscapers are coming to do our rock yard and stone patio.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 15, 2018)

peach174 said:


> Sorry I haven't really had the time to post.
> 
> *Monday the landscapers are coming to do our rock yard and stone patio*.



Weird...can't find you on the schedule...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 15, 2018)

I would be the first to understand how real life interferes with time to mess around on a message board.  But we have become family of sorts, so even a quick drive by post is like getting a post card from a loved one.  And it makes me happy to know people are busy or at least handling their lives and are reasonably well.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 15, 2018)

Made the run to Roswell this morning, late start and planned for an overnight at the house.  Arrived around 12 noon, the landlady met us with the keys and we had the trailer unloaded by around 4 PM and dropped the trailer off.  both put some things away, took showers and decided to drive home, made it home about 20 minutes ago.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 15, 2018)

The house is one of a few owned by an older brother and sister team, she lives in Roswell, he lives in Reston, Va about a half mile from where we used to live.  The house is in great shape, they have done many upgrades, she had put toilet paper in the bathrooms and a roll of paper towels in the kitchen just in case we needed them, she even made sure there was a shower curtain up for us.  After she handed over the keys she went and picked up Chinese food for us for lunch.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 16, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> The house is one of a few owned by an older brother and sister team, she lives in Roswell, he lives in Reston, Va about a half mile from where we used to live.  The house is in great shape, they have done many upgrades, she had put toilet paper in the bathrooms and a roll of paper towels in the kitchen just in case we needed them, she even made sure there was a shower curtain up for us.  After she handed over the keys she went and picked up Chinese food for us for lunch.



Though I liked the idea of having you guys as neighbors, I have a good feeling that you might have found 'home' after all this time of looking for it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 16, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_*Harper (Save's granddaughter), Impending surgery Monday.*
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo
Gracie
Nosmo's Uncle for good news and Aunt Roxie
Nosmo's Daisy
Hombre's sister

And we keep the porch light on so that many others scattered here and there can find their way back._

*We cannot solve our problems with the same thinking we used when we created them. – Albert Einstein*


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 16, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The house is one of a few owned by an older brother and sister team, she lives in Roswell, he lives in Reston, Va about a half mile from where we used to live.  The house is in great shape, they have done many upgrades, she had put toilet paper in the bathrooms and a roll of paper towels in the kitchen just in case we needed them, she even made sure there was a shower curtain up for us.  After she handed over the keys she went and picked up Chinese food for us for lunch.
> ...


Maybe but the high desert plains?  We'll see.  It didn't take too long after getting home that we both crashed hard. Of course going up to Ruidoso and Capitan will be like "old home week" for us.  Now I have to start planning the next phase of the move, I'm so glad they gave us this much time.
A couple of days to rest and recuperate then back at it, we both hurt from head to toe.........


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 16, 2018)

Shows getting picked up by streaming companies after being cancelled by broadcast companies is still weird to me, but I'm glad for it at the moment.  Lucifer was cancelled by Fox, but Netflix picked it up.  Not long ago SciFi cancelled The Expanse, a show my friend was a big fan of, but Amazon picked it up.

Streaming services have changed the TV paradigm so much.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 16, 2018)

Ugh, I messed up one of my Healthcare Statistics assignments.  There were 8 questions, and for questions 2-8, it said that deaths were included in the discharges.  Unfortunately, for question 1, it said that deaths were *not* included in discharges, but somehow I missed that both when I first did the question, and when I went over it again.  It would have been easy to add in the numbers had I noticed; the questions did not become difficult with that change.  Unfortunately, that question was worth 40 points, so I got an F.

So now my statistics assignment grades look like this: 100 - 100 - 100 - 96 - 98 - 60.  

I've gotten 100s on all of my quizzes, I expect to get an A in the class, but I feel like an idiot for missing that difference in instruction for what ended up being such a large portion of the assignment.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 16, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Ugh, I messed up one of my Healthcare Statistics assignments.  There were 8 questions, and for questions 2-8, it said that deaths were included in the discharges.  Unfortunately, for question 1, it said that deaths were *not* included in discharges, but somehow I missed that both when I first did the question, and when I went over it again.  It would have been easy to add in the numbers had I noticed; the questions did not become difficult with that change.  Unfortunately, that question was worth 40 points, so I got an F.
> 
> So now my statistics assignment grades look like this: 100 - 100 - 100 - 96 - 98 - 60.
> 
> I've gotten 100s on all of my quizzes, I expect to get an A in the class, but I feel like an idiot for missing that difference in instruction for what ended up being such a large portion of the assignment.



I didn't know that last night's sign off saying/photo was for you.  But I'll refer you to it.   

Given your work ethic to strive for perfection--something almost none of us ever fully achieve--I don't think you have much, if anything, to worry about on that score.  As I keep saying, you are too hard on yourself.  (Though I too will beat myself up when I make a mistake I see as a dumb mistake.  The trick is beat yourself up for 10 minutes and then move on.    )


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 16, 2018)

So what do you think boys and girls?  Yay or nay?


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 16, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> So what do you think boys and girls?  Yay or nay?


Is that stately Wayne Manor in the background?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 16, 2018)

And would you allow one of these to sit on your arm? It's a real bug, i.e. the Attica\us Atlas moth.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 16, 2018)

Happy Saturday, I am home after 3 weeks of travel. I ordered roller skates off amazon. I got a letter in the mail for a job interview in Missouri. I don't know if I want to live there though.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 16, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> And would you allow one of these to sit on your arm? It's a real bug, i.e. the Attica\us Atlas moth.


YES YES YES!! Its beautimus!


----------



## Gracie (Jun 16, 2018)

drifter said:


> Happy Saturday, I am home after 3 weeks of travel. I ordered roller skates off amazon. I got a letter in the mail for a job interview in Missouri. I don't know if I want to live there though.


I always wanted to live in Missouri. Branson area. So pretty, from what pics I have seen.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 16, 2018)

Meanwhile....I think I got a case of salmonella . Not really bad, but irritating enough that I can't leave the house for obvious reasons. Not much sleep either. Maybe stress related as well as the salmonella. Lots going on. Most of it pretty good, actually...minus this new situation today of needing to be close to a bathroom, lol.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 16, 2018)

Gracie said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Saturday, I am home after 3 weeks of travel. I ordered roller skates off amazon. I got a letter in the mail for a job interview in Missouri. I don't know if I want to live there though.
> ...



I was born in Missouri but we moved away when I was a little kid. I was just there recently and the humidity sucks.  It is pretty though and so was Georgia. I like the woods. I saw wild raspberries growing.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 16, 2018)

drifter said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


Wild blueberries are all over the back yard here. And cherry trees! Woods are nice..but I miss the ocean. HOwever, I will never see it again so...


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 16, 2018)

Gracie said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I didn't know they had blueberries and cherry trees there. I applied for a couple jobs there but I didn't hear back.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 16, 2018)

Gracie said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




???????????????????


----------



## Gracie (Jun 16, 2018)

drifter said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


Blueberries everywhere, I kid you not. Damn things are dangerous with those thorns all over them, too. Friend of mine said a cougar got two deer in her mobile home park and left a mess. Legs and skin and guts everywhere near the community pool. Can't walk at night here. Too damn dangerous.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 16, 2018)

Gracie said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Wow, I didn't know that.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 16, 2018)

MrG made two huge cherry pies last year just from the cherry tree in the lot next door..which happens to belong to the guy we rent from. And blueberries...everywhere. Gotta be really careful wandering around back there. But..my tomatoes and spring onions are doing very well and the squash just showed up in neat little rows. Going to be a nice collection of veggies this summer.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 16, 2018)

Hey ChrisL ...saw this today and thought you might like it. You need to take a pic of your bunny's butt, lol.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 16, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > So what do you think boys and girls?  Yay or nay?
> ...



Wayne Manor usually looks something like this so I don't think so.  But who knows?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 16, 2018)

Gracie said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I imagine the blueberries do thrive in your piney woods.  I know that white pine needles lower the pH in the soil to the high sulphur range blueberries need.   When picking blueberries (in another life--they don't grow wild here as just too much clay in the soil)--I was taught to just gently tickle the berries off the bush.  They won't ripen more once picked and the tickling technique usually nets you the ripe ones as the less ripe ones won't detach.  And yeah, it is wise to be careful of the thorns.  

Blueberries are by far the most beneficial of all fruits and berries and can do wonders to lessen symptoms and maybe correct most autoimmune conditions.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 16, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And would you allow one of these to sit on your arm? It's a real bug, i.e. the Attica\us Atlas moth.
> ...



And it has no stinger and no mouth--it can't eat.  So once it is out of the cocoon, it's sole mission in life is to find a mate so there can be eggs to make new baby caterpillars that will eventually become new moths.  As a moth, its lifespan is like five days.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 16, 2018)

BEARS like blueberries too. Can't take a leisurely walk anywhere here. Cougars, Bears abound.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 16, 2018)

Meanwhile.....I have some news..sorta. Its all still up in the air, kinda, but...it may lead to something.

A gal I met up here when Karma died...remember Casey the golden retriever that I posted pics of now and then? She owns Casey. Anyway.....her husband died 3 weeks ago. She is semi blind. She owns two cars she cannot drive, nor has a license, nor has car insurance on either one. Her house is a mess..because she, too, is a hoarder. But...she is now alone..and asked MrG and I to move in with her until the apts call back home. MrG can help her repair much needed repairs on the house, and I will be able to drive her around to the store, post office, etc, help feed the chickens and gather the eggs, take care of Casey and the two cats and in general be of help. She is now insured for both cars because I am designated driver, as is MrG. We don't own the cars or are on the pinks, which is what I did NOT want to do anyway...but the insurance company said that was not needed as long as there was a designated driver to cart her around in her own vehicle. No need for her to get a license..which she can't get anyway due to her eyes.
So....this MIGHT all happen (us moving in with her for a year or so) within the next month or two. I told her I would help her because it would be helping us as well....but not until that house is cleared enough to where neither of us break a hip trying to traverse from one room to another. 
Last I checked...she has been on the ball doing exactly that.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 16, 2018)

Yesterday, MrG had to drive her to the post office and to the food supply store for the critters and on that trip, he said she asked him about life estates.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 16, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Yesterday, MrG had to drive her to the post office and to the food supply store for the critters and on that trip, he said she asked him about life estates.



That was nice of him to do.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 16, 2018)

drifter said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday, MrG had to drive her to the post office and to the food supply store for the critters and on that trip, he said she asked him about life estates.
> ...


It was supposed to be me..but..I was kinda stuck in the bathroom. He likes her and she likes him, so...it was no problem. Both of us have been carting her around for some time...even before her husband died. Casey brought us all together.
Oh..and she said she wanted me to get a dog so Casey has someone to play with. Um. I dunno about that. When Karma died..so did my heart.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 16, 2018)

drifter said:


> Happy Saturday, I am home after 3 weeks of travel. I ordered roller skates off amazon. I got a letter in the mail for a job interview in Missouri. I don't know if I want to live there though.



There are worse states than Missouri--lots of trees, all four seasons, and even some low mountains at the northern end of the Osarks, but definitely a different culture than what you find in the southwest.  We lived several years 30 miles west of Joplin Mo and have traveled that state a lot.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 16, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Meanwhile.....I have some news..sorta. Its all still up in the air, kinda, but...it may lead to something.
> 
> A gal I met up here when Karma died...remember Casey the golden retriever that I posted pics of now and then? She owns Casey. Anyway.....her husband died 3 weeks ago. She is semi blind. She owns two cars she cannot drive, nor has a license, nor has car insurance on either one. Her house is a mess..because she, too, is a hoarder. But...she is now alone..and asked MrG and I to move in with her until the apts call back home. MrG can help her repair much needed repairs on the house, and I will be able to drive her around to the store, post office, etc, help feed the chickens and gather the eggs, take care of Casey and the two cats and in general be of help. She is now insured for both cars because I am designated driver, as is MrG. We don't own the cars or are on the pinks, which is what I did NOT want to do anyway...but the insurance company said that was not needed as long as there was a designated driver to cart her around in her own vehicle. No need for her to get a license..which she can't get anyway due to her eyes.
> So....this MIGHT all happen (us moving in with her for a year or so) within the next month or two. I told her I would help her because it would be helping us as well....but not until that house is cleared enough to where neither of us break a hip trying to traverse from one room to another.
> Last I checked...she has been on the ball doing exactly that.



My only concern is what happens after that year or so?  Or are you talking about YOUR apartment back home?  In which case, as long as you can be reasonably secure and happy in your surroundings, that sounds like a great deal.  No rent?   That would be a HUGE help unless she expected unreasonable service from you in return for room and board.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 16, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile.....I have some news..sorta. Its all still up in the air, kinda, but...it may lead to something.
> ...


 Rent with her will be 100 less than what we are paying now. BIG help. If something happens to either me or MrG, that amount will be half. If something happens to HER, we get to stay (if we want) as a life estate until both of us die. Then her family or whomever she leaves her property to, can take possession. This gives all 3 of us a year to see if we like sharing the same home. If not..then we go back to the beach. If we like being with her...we let the beach go and stay here permanently. That's the plan, sorta. Still in talking stage.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 16, 2018)

Osarks are so pretty. Almost moved there some years ago, but it panned out.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 16, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Saturday, I am home after 3 weeks of travel. I ordered roller skates off amazon. I got a letter in the mail for a job interview in Missouri. I don't know if I want to live there though.
> ...



It would be in Fulton, Mo. They have a big Psychiatric Hospital there.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 16, 2018)

If I were younger..I would still try to get to the Ozarks/Branson area. Alas..too old now.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 16, 2018)

drifter said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



It has been awhile but I have been there.  Not the most exciting terrain in Missouri but very green, very pretty small town with a lot of amenities--about 2 hours out of Kansas City on all 4 lane highways as I recall.  I'm thinking there may be at least a junior college there too?  Can't remember for sure.  And I think I recall a lovely large park with a lake?


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 16, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Well, it may be where God wants me to be for now. We'll see.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 17, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_*Harper (Save's granddaughter), Impending surgery Monday.*
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo
Gracie
Nosmo's Uncle for good news and Aunt Roxie
Nosmo's Daisy
Hombre's sister

And we keep the porch light on so that many others scattered here and there can find their way back._
_
*Success is not final, failure is not fatal: it is the courage to continue that counts.--Winston Churchill*
*



*_


----------



## Gracie (Jun 17, 2018)

drifter said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


I've been wondering why I was sent up here to the north. Its weird...cali is a huge state. I had no clue that my browsing the chico area YEARS before we had to move....that I would indeed wind up here albeit not exactly as originally planned. So for the past year and a half (the time I have been here since losing the house at home), I have wondered and asked in my prayers "what is the purpose? Why here? Why did we have to leave where we loved? WHY HERE? What is my purpose?" and I think I might know now. I think we were sent here for this lady that now has to live alone, blind, and needs us. And..we need her, too.


----------



## froggy (Jun 17, 2018)

We all have a purpose in this life.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 17, 2018)

drifter said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



When Hombre and I first married, he was transferred a lot.  Some of the places we were transferred were not especially happy experiences, though none were totally horrible.  But a couple of places that we had never heard of and certainly were not in areas we would have ever chosen turned out to be the best places we have lived in our lives--places where we found community, a sense of belonging, and were really happy. 

One of those was Perryton TX in the far north Texas Panhandle.  Not pretty to look at, really blah terrain, little to offer.  Population about 7500 if you count all the dogs and chickens.  But we were so happy there--great friends that remain friends to this day and a community that made its own fun or there would have been nothing to do there.

The other was Salina, KS, again really blah terrain, but it absolutely became home for us in a very short period of time and was absolutely wonderful for us and the kids.  And again the really special friends we made there remain close friends to this day.

You just never know until you do it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 17, 2018)

Made a run to Harbor Freight in the Cottonwood mall, easy in and out till we decided to make a run to the World Market in the same mall........  If I had stayed on Old Airport I would have been fine but no, made a wrong turn and everything is so convoluted there got lost.  Finally ten minutes later we managed to find World Market......., two minutes away from Harbor Freight.......

Went to HF because they have 1000 lb furniture dollies on sale for $16.  Bought two.  They're $40 each at Lowes and Home Depot.


----------



## froggy (Jun 17, 2018)

Gracie said:


> If I were younger..I would still try to get to the Ozarks/Branson area. Alas..too old now.


You're never too old to do what you want. You lay down when they put you in the ground.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 17, 2018)

Good timing today: As I was getting ready to go inside after mowing the lawn, my employer got home with the little one from having been out and about.  We all went inside, and apparently the puppy had pooped and peed on the carpet while I was mowing.  Since everyone else was home, I didn't have to clean it up.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 17, 2018)

froggy said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > If I were younger..I would still try to get to the Ozarks/Branson area. Alas..too old now.
> ...


Yeah....tell that to my body. lol


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 17, 2018)

Gracie said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



All things are relative though.  Okay I can't have a dynamite beach body at my age or even count on being pain free on any given day.  It would not be advisable for me to take up rock climbing or start training to run the Boston Marathon now.  But I could take Ollie's ceramic class, learn to play the piano better, learn to do oil painting, write a book, or learn a new language.  And it would not terrify me to move to a new place even at my age.  Conversely,  the old saw is true that it ain't over until it's over, and therefore we aren't ever too old to do many things, But also our time here is finite an I encourage those of you who are younger not to think you have unlimited time to do what you need to do.   Sometimes it is best just to do it instead of waiting for the 'right time'.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 17, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > froggy said:
> ...


I'm training to do the Golden Stairs..........


----------



## froggy (Jun 17, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Looking good.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 17, 2018)

froggy said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Yes, her nick-name is Golden Stairs........


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 17, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 17, 2018)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...




Lumpy,

Thank you for the kind words regarding my Sherry.     We are in as Ms Foxfyre would say the "sandwich years."   Lots going on with both the kids and our parents.  The last week has been off the hook in terms of major family events, both good and bad.  Right now Sherry and I are not up to talking about most of it, but we ourselves are doing fine.  Sherry and me kind of function as the family rocks, and there is no one stronger than Sherry.  

The good news is a grandchild is on the way to which we are very excited and thrilled.  I apologize to Foxy and everyone in the Coffee Shop for not posting more, but due to family events we have been unbelievably busy. 

However, we think about the good people here often.  You, Hossfly, BBD, Foxfyre, Gracie, Ollie, Kat, Ernie...to name just a few.  It is a wonderful group. 

Much appreciation and respect.  





Foxfyre Sherry


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 18, 2018)

WelfareQueen said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



If the choice is posting here or dealing with real life, I would never want you to post here.  But we do appreciate the occasional 'proof of life' posts and a bit of an update now and then.  You guys are family too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 18, 2018)

Good night darlinks.  No change in the vigil list.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 18, 2018)

WelfareQueen said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Well thank you Sir... 

This is the time that I wish I could write the perfect post with the perfect response. Well, it's just not happening and I've tried several times now. sheesh.

Your life challenges and good times are all familiar to me and my Darlin Kathleen. You seem to have the right perspective and I highly suspect you and Sherry make for an epic team but Pm me sometime if you'd like, sometimes blowing off some steam, a person helping with perspectives comes in handy and I'd be glad to be a friend... no doubt.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 18, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > froggy said:
> ...


But you guys have income...at least to live on. We don't get much in SS. And we have to rely on government help for medical and dental care. Hell, my sister in law moved to arizona and she told me yesterday that her front teeth finally fell out so now she lisps when she talks and she is embarrassed all the time. She can't get medicare yet..ain't old enough. And the county she is in denied her application for dental...nor has she seen a doc since they moved there. Moving to a new state and trying to figure it all out is not my cuppa tea. PLUS, MrG has heart probs now. They want him to get a pacemaker. He is weak often. I can't see packing him up and moving either. I just don't have the strength anymore to do this crap. So..I stay in Cali. Sure, this state is having some issues, and many are homeless...but the healthcare can't be beat for poor people like us.
And..I really don't want to have to defend myself on why I think a major move to an unknown state is a bad idea for myself and MrG. Sorry I even participated in the subject.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 18, 2018)

Oh..and HI WelfareQueen Sherry !!
Tis good to see you and I will pray that things get better for the family and your personal situations you are dealing with. I am glad you and Sherry and dealing with everything with such strength! And..I am SO pleased and thrilled you two hooked up! What a blessing that is, for those who knew you both before..and after...and how you both were meant to find each other right here at USMB. Makes me smile every time I see either one of you.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 18, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Oh..and HI WelfareQueen Sherry !!
> Tis good to see you and I will pray that things get better for the family and your personal situations you are dealing with. I am glad you and Sherry and dealing with everything with such strength! And..I am SO pleased and thrilled you two hooked up! What a blessing that is, for those who knew you both before..and after...and how you both were meant to find each other right here at USMB. Makes me smile every time I see either one of you.




Gracie, you have been a true friend for a long time.....to both of us.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 18, 2018)

Good morning all.

Thinking of saveliberty and his family and Harper as she goes into surgery today.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 18, 2018)

Haven't posted a song in quite a while.  This is one Sherry wanted me to learn from a band she loves called the Black Keys.  



Act Nice And Gentle With Me


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 18, 2018)

WelfareQueen said:


> Haven't posted a song in quite a while.  This is one Sherry wanted me to learn from a band she loves called the Black Keys.
> 
> 
> 
> Act Nice And Gentle With Me



Do you know any Matthew Sweet?  That's the only artist I can think of offhand that I listen to that you might enjoy and enjoy playing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 18, 2018)

WelfareQueen said:


> Haven't posted a song in quite a while.  This is one Sherry wanted me to learn from a band she loves called the Black Keys.
> 
> 
> 
> Act Nice And Gentle With Me



Great guitar work.  I think this one may be my favorite of all you have posted.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 18, 2018)

Gracie said:


> If I were younger..I would still try to get to the Ozarks/Branson area. Alas..too old now.



No, you aren't too old as we aren't too old and we are older than you.  

But we all weigh the options.  I constantly say and believe that we never know what we can do when we are so reluctant or afraid to take a risk we don't try.  But there is such a thing as common sense too and knowing that sometimes the better part of wisdom is prudence.  When we know our limitations and what is the best thing for us to do in a given situation, sometimes taking the risk can be foolish.

All adventure is not wise.  Despite how much we wonder if we can fly, it is not smart to jump off the cliff to find out.


----------



## froggy (Jun 18, 2018)

It really doesn't matter where you are you can always adjust your needs to fit your finances


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 18, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't posted a song in quite a while.  This is one Sherry wanted me to learn from a band she loves called the Black Keys.
> ...




I like him a lot.  I'll try to get something together.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 18, 2018)

We're butt up against the summer solstice and two notable things are occurring.  First, the turning on of the air conditioning.  Summer brings humidity in these parts and, while the thermometer reads 89, it is accompanied by 90% humidity.

But more important is the arrival of the lightening bugs.  A more poetic name for them is fireflies, but poetry is in short supply, regrettably.  As kids we caught lightening bugs in the back yard.  Even though they were found everywhere in the yard, the best chances to catch them was around the stately blue spruces.  I don't know if it was because the spruces provided just a little more shade, or the lightening bugs could seek shelter there, but we kids knew where to find them.

Before we learned the concepts of Zen Buddhism or hygiene, we would gleefully pinch off the tails of the bugs because that's where the glow came from.  With a tiny pinch of nature's own magic, we would smear the glowing bug bits on our arms and faces like psychedelic war paint.  We were compassionate, at least as compassionate as we could rustle up, and provide them with a mayonnaise jar with grass clippings in the bottom and a few holes poked in the metal lid using a ten penny nail and whatever hammering implement we could find.

Mom loved to watch us play and gather up as many lightening bugs as we could.  But then she was tasked with making sure we had washed off all traces of big glow before we were finally sent to bed on a hot and humid June night.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 18, 2018)

WelfareQueen said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



I consider Girlfriend to be easily his best album, but I've never considered which songs would be best to play.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 19, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_*Harper (Save's granddaughter), post op surgery on Monday.*
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo
Gracie
Nosmo's Uncle for good news and Aunt Roxie
Nosmo's Daisy
Hombre's sister

And we keep the porch light on so that many others scattered here and there can find their way back._
_
*When you think you have exhausted all possibilities, in all likelihood you haven't.*




_


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 19, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Mom loved to watch us play and gather up as many lightening bugs as we could. But then she was tasked with making sure we had washed off all traces of big glow before we were finally sent to bed on a hot and humid June night.



How did we ever sleep? I learned at a very early age that without cross ventilation (2 windows) life pretty much sucked when the humidity was higher than a .25 cent bottle of catsup... 
Camping in the backyard was always a big hit... The smell of a U.S. Army 2 man Pup tent straight from the Army/Navy Surplus was a fragrance one would never forget... Somewhere between mold and moth balls... The mayonnaise jar the King spoke of was always at the head of the tent a long with a flash light, because the lightening bugs didn't last all that long...
When we were young and first started "camping" adventure was always pretty close to home... The older we came to be, the more adventurous we become... Life was good...


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 19, 2018)

Gracie said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Saturday, I am home after 3 weeks of travel. I ordered roller skates off amazon. I got a letter in the mail for a job interview in Missouri. I don't know if I want to live there though.
> ...


My Step son and Granddaughter live in Branson..... Nice place to visit....


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 19, 2018)

No good ever came from saying "When I was a kid..." so don't expect much good from this story I'm about to unspool for you.  So, when I was a kid we occupied our time by building models.  Some boys preferred model cars, some liked to glue together models of horror story characters.  I built a pretty cool Dracula, but found it hard to paint well.  So my Bela Lugosi shaped piece of molded plastic looked like a cross between a Transylvanian count and a circus clown.

My preference was models of World War II aircraft.  Spitfires and Corsairs and Messerschmitts were carefully assembled and on display on the top of my dresser.  Revel, the company that made model kits, would supply all the decals needed if you wanted your model plane to look like the very planes used in desert warfare, as a night fighter, during the Normandy invasion or defending England during the Blitz.

That left a surplus of decals.  And that surplus went directly onto the frame of my Huffy bicycle.  20" wheels, butterfly handlebars and a banana seat, my Huffy was typical of the bikes ridden by the neighborhood boys.  Bikes would be piled up along our side yard for pick up ball games as we had the largest lawn in the neighborhood.  Then those bikes would be scooped up and peddled out to the Tasty Freeze for soft serve ice cream cones at a dime a piece.

That was just about the only place we would interact with neighborhood girls.  They sequestered themselves away in playhouses playing, appropriately 'house'.  They were honing their matronly domestic skills while the boys were active goofing off.  I'm not sure what I learned by airplane glue and molded plastic.  What skills did I acquire riding my bike around the neighborhood?  When we built 'forts' in the woods, we used as much carpentry skills as a sparrow does building a nest.

My concern is today's kids.  I don't see them riding bikes, playing football or serving tea in a tiny backyard playhouse.  What future skills are they learning staring blankly at a video screen?


----------



## Gracie (Jun 19, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> My concern is today's kids. I don't see them riding bikes, playing football or serving tea in a tiny backyard playhouse. What future skills are they learning staring blankly at a video screen?


Or mowing lawns, willing to work for some extra cash but not wanting to WORK work for it. Nope. Kids nowadays are doing exactly as you said...sitting in front of a video screen...along with their dad who doesn't have a job nor wants one.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 19, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > My concern is today's kids. I don't see them riding bikes, playing football or serving tea in a tiny backyard playhouse. What future skills are they learning staring blankly at a video screen?
> ...


I'm not that bleak.  As kids we played far more than we worked for wages. And with the much vaunted employment numbers, I don't think it's entirely fair to cast aspersions on Dad.

We mowed lawns and raked leaves and occasionally did that for others on the invitation of those others or on their behalf by our parents.  I once spent a rainy, dreary November day shoveling three tons of coal for my spinster aunts.  They gave me $5.00 for my work, but I was not resentful.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 19, 2018)

I had never been on a golf coarse as my father called it "cow pasture pool" and thought it was silly... At the age of 11 or 12 a neighbor asked if I wanted to earn some money... Sure I piped up... I caddied for 2 golfers carrying their golf bags for 18 holes for .50 cents... As in most cases in my life... Dad was right... It was a silly game...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 19, 2018)

Last night when I closed the garage door (auto door opener) I heard a loud bang then popping noises.......  looked up and sure enough one of the torsion springs had snapped.






They're here fixing it now.  

Here's what a broken one looks like.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 19, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> I had never been on a golf coarse as my father called it "cow pasture pool" and thought it was silly... At the age of 11 or 12 a neighbor asked if I wanted to earn some money... Sure I piped up... I caddied for 2 golfers carrying their golf bags for 18 holes for .50 cents... As in most cases in my life... Dad was right... It was a silly game...


Someone wiser than I once said 'Golf is a good walk wasted'.  I never caddied, but I did work at the East Liverpool Country Club the summer I graduated from high school.  I spent some time on the driving range hammering lop-sided Titleists down range.  I found I had a pretty good swing and, after a couple weeks, went downtown to Kidding's and bought a set of clubs for myself.

Kidding's was one of those great stores in town that aren't there anymore.  At Kidding's you could buy golf clubs and balls, fishing tackle, a set of tires and car parts, footballs and bicycles.  In other words, the kind of place that was right up so many alleys for so many East Liverpudlians.

I packed my clubs for my move from the Big House to a dormitory room on The Ohio State University campus.  And that was a good thing.  The Ohio State University has two eighteen hole courses, the Scarlett and the Gray.  My roomate's beother was on the varsity golf team.  Alumnae golfers included Jack Nicklaus no less.

In the coming years I found my clubs at the luggage collection depot at the airports in SanJuan, Puerto Rico where i had a project that kept me there for eighteen months.  I golfed for recreation, for public relations and for business development.  All the rime I was amazed that such a ridiculous game could do so much socially.

Incidentally, my Scottish ancestors invented golf, along with everything else in the world except cuisine.  Those feisty Scots developed a game of eighteen holes because that's how many drams of whisky come from a bottle.  Don't tell me they didn't know what they were doing!


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 19, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Last night when I closed the garage door (auto door opener) I heard a loud bang then popping noises.......  looked up and sure enough one of the torsion springs had snapped.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yikes!  Is there a more dangerous apparatus in a house than a garage door spring?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 19, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Last night when I closed the garage door (auto door opener) I heard a loud bang then popping noises.......  looked up and sure enough one of the torsion springs had snapped.
> ...


It's on that steel bar so the likelihood of propelled "shrapnel" is very low, it just snaps in one spot.  With heavy usage a spring's life span is around 6 years, the reason for the gap is the springs are torqued about that far out and when one fails the spring returns to it's un-tensioned position.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 19, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > I had never been on a golf coarse as my father called it "cow pasture pool" and thought it was silly... At the age of 11 or 12 a neighbor asked if I wanted to earn some money... Sure I piped up... I caddied for 2 golfers carrying their golf bags for 18 holes for .50 cents... As in most cases in my life... Dad was right... It was a silly game...
> ...


Scotts are Hobbits?


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 19, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...


Get to know some of us endomorphic Scots.  Hobbit ain't that far off.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 19, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> I had never been on a golf coarse as my father called it "cow pasture pool" and thought it was silly... At the age of 11 or 12 a neighbor asked if I wanted to earn some money... Sure I piped up... I caddied for 2 golfers carrying their golf bags for 18 holes for .50 cents... As in most cases in my life... Dad was right... It was a silly game...



When I was a boy, a couple of friends and I used to go to golf courses and search for lost balls. We then sold them to teachers at school. One day as I was looking along the edge of a golf hole for balls, my two friend ran out onto the green and swiped two balls off the green. I had to run too as the golfers chased us all.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 19, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Um....I am talking about TODAYS kids. Not when we were younger.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 19, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > I had never been on a golf coarse as my father called it "cow pasture pool" and thought it was silly... At the age of 11 or 12 a neighbor asked if I wanted to earn some money... Sure I piped up... I caddied for 2 golfers carrying their golf bags for 18 holes for .50 cents... As in most cases in my life... Dad was right... It was a silly game...
> ...



I never really got into golfing--never had my own clubs for instance.  But the few times I was out there, I'll have to say it was not an unpleasant experience.  I can see how people really enjoy it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 19, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



But even today there are kids willing to work for their money.  Three little homeschooled boys on our street have set up their own little cottage industry setting out the big 80-gallon trash carts plus the big recycle carts on trash pickup day and then putting the carts back after the trucks come by.  They charge $2/month but of course we all voluntarily pay them quite a bit more than that.

Their dad requires them to tithe 10% to the church or charity--their choice--put 10% in savings, and they can spend the rest.

Things like that encourage me that there is still hope for our American society.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 19, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Staring at a screen is probably a better teacher for the kinds of jobs kids today will be looking for when they become adults.  What concerns me about all of the screen time is the lack of exercise and its impact on health.

Unfortunately, I spend most of my time in front of a screen, so I have a hard time saying anything like that.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 19, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Must be nice to have such neighbors. When I managed the apartments at home..for 17 years, I might add...NOT ONE of the kids that lived there would mow for me, help in the yard, rake, etc. Nope. I offered good wage too..for a one time job. Nope. GAMES for their nintendo cost more than 15 bucks for an hour. Even 20 bucks. Then at the house we lived in after retiring, neighbor kids also refused. It cut into their video game time.
That is TWO different neighborhoods. Same mindset.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 19, 2018)

My car's A/C is shot.  I went to 2 places to have it looked at, and both agreed that I need to replace various things to get it working.  The second place gave me a list of what needed replacing and the estimated costs.  It would have ended up over $1500, which I was not at all willing to pay.  However, I am pretty sure I can get the parts for much less money, and I have a friend who has some experience with cars (although not with A/C systems) willing to give replacing the parts a go with me, saving me the labor costs.  I need a new compressor and expansion valve, and I can get both of those without issue.  However, the list I am using from the last car shop also says I need "AC lines/hoses," which is pretty vague.  There are a few different lines/hoses involved in the A/C.  It also mentions the problem as "R134-A A/C line is leaking."  I know that R134-A is refrigerant, but that still doesn't tell me for certain what line/hose I need to replace.

Do any of you with experience messing with cars happen to have any advice about what I would need to get if the R134-A A/C line is leaking?  The car is a 2002 Saturn LW200 if that helps.  There's a list of lines/hoses (along with some other parts) here: Condenser, Compressor & Lines for 2002 Saturn LW200 | GMPartsDirect.com but I don't know which would be the culprit.  I don't think it is all 3 of the lines 6-8, as I recall the guy at the shop bringing the part up on the computer and I think it was just one piece.  I also don't think that the tube part 9 is it, as the picture for the part was longer than that.  So it's basically a choice between parts 6-8.

I may not have enough information, and maybe no one here knows about this, but I thought I'd throw it out there before I go buy parts.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 20, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> My car's A/C is shot.  I went to 2 places to have it looked at, and both agreed that I need to replace various things to get it working.  The second place gave me a list of what needed replacing and the estimated costs.  It would have ended up over $1500, which I was not at all willing to pay.  However, I am pretty sure I can get the parts for much less money, and I have a friend who has some experience with cars (although not with A/C systems) willing to give replacing the parts a go with me, saving me the labor costs.  I need a new compressor and expansion valve, and I can get both of those without issue.  However, the list I am using from the last car shop also says I need "AC lines/hoses," which is pretty vague.  There are a few different lines/hoses involved in the A/C.  It also mentions the problem as "R134-A A/C line is leaking."  I know that R134-A is refrigerant, but that still doesn't tell me for certain what line/hose I need to replace.
> 
> Do any of you with experience messing with cars happen to have any advice about what I would need to get if the R134-A A/C line is leaking?  The car is a 2002 Saturn LW200 if that helps.  There's a list of lines/hoses (along with some other parts) here: Condenser, Compressor & Lines for 2002 Saturn LW200 | GMPartsDirect.com but I don't know which would be the culprit.  I don't think it is all 3 of the lines 6-8, as I recall the guy at the shop bringing the part up on the computer and I think it was just one piece.  I also don't think that the tube part 9 is it, as the picture for the part was longer than that.  So it's basically a choice between parts 6-8.
> 
> I may not have enough information, and maybe no one here knows about this, but I thought I'd throw it out there before I go buy parts.



Sorry Montro.  Anything more complicate than the thingamabob that you turn or the doohickey that you push is out of my area of expertise when it comes to cars.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 20, 2018)

Good night darlinks.  No change in the Vigil List.  Hope saveliberty will have time to give us a quick update on Harper.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 20, 2018)

Slow day at the Coffee Shop.  

Harper was able to go home today.  Pain management is still an issue, but surgery in your mouth is always a bit hard to painless.  There is considerable swelling still, but I am hopeful to hear her speak more clearly (less nasally) and for the first time in life swallow water like most of us do.  It is interesting that Harper has started to notice her younger sister doesn't visit the doctor as much as she does.  There is a good chance she has thought all of this as normal up to now.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 20, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Slow day at the Coffee Shop.
> 
> Harper was able to go home today.  Pain management is still an issue, but surgery in your mouth is always a bit hard to painless.  There is considerable swelling still, but I am hopeful to hear her speak more clearly (less nasally) and for the first time in life swallow water like most of us do.  It is interesting that Harper has started to notice her younger sister doesn't visit the doctor as much as she does.  There is a good chance she has thought all of this as normal up to now.



We'll keep her on the critical list until she is pain free and everything is healed up.  Then she stays there until she doesn't have to go to the doctor more than her sister.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 20, 2018)

We now have a beautiful rock yard.
It was supposed to have been done all on Monday.
It took 3 days.
They ran out of rock and had to order 5 more extra tons for the back yard .
Seems they under estimated just a tad. 
I am one very happy camper. 
A few of the neighbors have driven by and said how nice it looks.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 20, 2018)

Local sunset tomorrow on this line of latitude is 8:57 pm.  This is the time of year we longed for in mid January.  Not just for the balmy, steamy temperatures.  Not just for the hydrangeas in full bloom.  Not just for the overwhelming greenness of our rolling hills.  Not just because the kids are finally out of school and out from under foot.  

Nope!  It's because our days roll on seemingly forever.  It's for the glorious light of evening.  Living here in mid winter is like living in a morgue while mid June is like living in the open woods.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 21, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_*Harper (Save's granddaughter), post op surgery on Monday.*
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo
Gracie
Nosmo's Uncle for good news and Aunt Roxie
Nosmo's Daisy
Hombre's sister

And we keep the porch light on so that many others scattered here and there can find their way back._
_
*And just like that, it is summer.*




_


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 21, 2018)

Today is the first official day of summer.  With that said, I would like to remind everybody that I am a certified, professional tan line inspector.  If you should require an evaluation of your tan lines simply let me know and arrangements can easily be made for your free evaluation.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 21, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> My car's A/C is shot.  I went to 2 places to have it looked at, and both agreed that I need to replace various things to get it working.  The second place gave me a list of what needed replacing and the estimated costs.  It would have ended up over $1500, which I was not at all willing to pay.  However, I am pretty sure I can get the parts for much less money, and I have a friend who has some experience with cars (although not with A/C systems) willing to give replacing the parts a go with me, saving me the labor costs.  I need a new compressor and expansion valve, and I can get both of those without issue.  However, the list I am using from the last car shop also says I need "AC lines/hoses," which is pretty vague.  There are a few different lines/hoses involved in the A/C.  It also mentions the problem as "R134-A A/C line is leaking."  I know that R134-A is refrigerant, but that still doesn't tell me for certain what line/hose I need to replace.
> 
> Do any of you with experience messing with cars happen to have any advice about what I would need to get if the R134-A A/C line is leaking?  The car is a 2002 Saturn LW200 if that helps.  There's a list of lines/hoses (along with some other parts) here: Condenser, Compressor & Lines for 2002 Saturn LW200 | GMPartsDirect.com but I don't know which would be the culprit.  I don't think it is all 3 of the lines 6-8, as I recall the guy at the shop bringing the part up on the computer and I think it was just one piece.  I also don't think that the tube part 9 is it, as the picture for the part was longer than that.  So it's basically a choice between parts 6-8.
> 
> I may not have enough information, and maybe no one here knows about this, but I thought I'd throw it out there before I go buy parts.


I've found that even auto shops can be clueless as to repairing AC. The one we went to for a compressor replacement on the Wife's old CRX ended up putting 3 new ones in in two months because each time the mechanic failed to adjust the compressor clutch (which I discovered later).


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 21, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > My car's A/C is shot.  I went to 2 places to have it looked at, and both agreed that I need to replace various things to get it working.  The second place gave me a list of what needed replacing and the estimated costs.  It would have ended up over $1500, which I was not at all willing to pay.  However, I am pretty sure I can get the parts for much less money, and I have a friend who has some experience with cars (although not with A/C systems) willing to give replacing the parts a go with me, saving me the labor costs.  I need a new compressor and expansion valve, and I can get both of those without issue.  However, the list I am using from the last car shop also says I need "AC lines/hoses," which is pretty vague.  There are a few different lines/hoses involved in the A/C.  It also mentions the problem as "R134-A A/C line is leaking."  I know that R134-A is refrigerant, but that still doesn't tell me for certain what line/hose I need to replace.
> ...



Yup.  I think I mentioned before that the last time we had A/C problems we went from mechanic opinions from replacing it to a $300+ fix to what was really wrong which was a $5/part and $10/labor or some such.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 21, 2018)

Saveliberty mentioned it was a slow day in the Coffee Shop this week but a lot of days are in the summertime.  Between those of you job hunting to moving to landscaping to working more hours than usual to studying for exams, gardening, traveling, etc. there are just lots of things going on that don't involve sitting in front of the computer.

I just took my cake out of the oven to serve after our 42 games this afternoon.  Hombre got up early to take Carly to the vet for Dana who just wasn't up to getting her there today.  Waiting for our 42 partners now.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 21, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > My car's A/C is shot.  I went to 2 places to have it looked at, and both agreed that I need to replace various things to get it working.  The second place gave me a list of what needed replacing and the estimated costs.  It would have ended up over $1500, which I was not at all willing to pay.  However, I am pretty sure I can get the parts for much less money, and I have a friend who has some experience with cars (although not with A/C systems) willing to give replacing the parts a go with me, saving me the labor costs.  I need a new compressor and expansion valve, and I can get both of those without issue.  However, the list I am using from the last car shop also says I need "AC lines/hoses," which is pretty vague.  There are a few different lines/hoses involved in the A/C.  It also mentions the problem as "R134-A A/C line is leaking."  I know that R134-A is refrigerant, but that still doesn't tell me for certain what line/hose I need to replace.
> ...



Well, I just spent $225 for parts.  The shop I went to last listed the parts at $740, and I'm pretty sure I bought 2 more hoses/lines than they listed.  Now I'll cross my fingers my friend has enough car know-how to install it all, despite his never having done A/C before.  

If not, there's someone else I can go to through my employer who may be able to get it done for as little as $200.  $425 is more than I want to spend on my crappy car, but would be worth it for working A/C.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 21, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



My sisters car is twenty five years old and riding in it scares me. For one thing the passenger door does not open from the inside as the handle does not work, nor does the window open. But the door opens from the outside. So I have started carrying a large spanner so that if we have a crash and I am trapped inside, I can smash the window and reach the outside handle. I have not told my sister this, and she cannot afford a new car so I don't know how long it will last before the car is a scrapper. But I wish she could get a new one so I would not be likely to be trapped in it.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 21, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Mine isn't that old, and the problems seem less potentially life threatening.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 21, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



My little Subaru Impreza Outback will be 23 years old in October but it still runs like new and everything on it still works.  But, because it is that old and has so very few repairs over the years, I figure a lot of parts in it are at the end of their lifespan so I don't use it any more than for local errands.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 21, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...






A wrench would probably work better.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 21, 2018)

Just got back from another run to Roswell with a trailer, now pretty much all that's left is mostly the big stuff.  Of course we're both exhausted and sore.......  As usual it took almost a whole day to load the trailer and just a couple of hours to unload.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 22, 2018)

Good night darlinks.  No change in the vigil list.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 22, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Or a wench.........


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 22, 2018)

Another Black Keys song Sherry wanted me to learn.  I think you'll like.  



The Lengths


----------



## Sherry (Jun 22, 2018)

WelfareQueen said:


> Another Black Keys song Sherry wanted me to learn.  I think you'll like.
> 
> 
> 
> The Lengths


----------



## Oddball (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 23, 2018)

Good morning all.  It is definitely June in Albuquerque--typically our hottest month but we'll see how it goes for July and August.  Temps have been in high 90's, threatening to hit the100 mark but haven't yet.  But nights are cool enough to sleep and my tomato plants are thriving.  All is well.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 23, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  It is definitely June in Albuquerque--typically our hottest month but we'll see how it goes for July and August.  Temps have been in high 90's, threatening to hit the100 mark but haven't yet.  But nights are cool enough to sleep and my tomato plants are thriving.  All is well.



I imagine we have very different definitions of "cool enough to sleep."


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 23, 2018)

Koalas in the rain!


----------



## Gracie (Jun 23, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  It is definitely June in Albuquerque--typically our hottest month but we'll see how it goes for July and August.  Temps have been in high 90's, threatening to hit the100 mark but haven't yet.  But nights are cool enough to sleep and my tomato plants are thriving.  All is well.


99 here. I hate this. At "home", it is 69 degrees. I miss "home".


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 24, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_*Harper (Save's granddaughter), post op surgery last Monday.*
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
The Ringels in difficult transition
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo
Gracie
Nosmo's Uncle for good news and Aunt Roxie
Nosmo's Daisy
Hombre's sister

And we keep the porch light on so that many others scattered here and there can find their way back._
_



_


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 24, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> _And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_
> 
> ...



The answer to that question is: Florida.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 24, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> On my way to bed for sure now, but for our morning mental exercise, are we seeing this guy in profile?  Or is he facing us?



Oooh!  Oooh!  I did so see that!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 24, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Oooh! Oooh! I did so see that!



They say the eyesight is the first thing that goes...


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 24, 2018)

I took advantage of the chance to see my grandnephew today.  Although he is only nine years old, his mother (please don't bring her up) has him involved in a special 'traveling league' for baseball.  This is not your father's Little League.  Gone are the days local merchants spent snort teams.  Keystone Printing no longer faces off against Milligan's Hardware. These kids play for the Renegades or the Knights.  They play twice every Saturday, twice every Sunday and practice three times a week.

So, actually seeing my nephew means giving him a hug and watching him run into a dugout.  But he played right here in East Liverpool this afternoon!  I had saved two cartons from Land o Lakes Butter.

Google Image Result for https://vignette.wikia.nocookie.net/logopedia/images/3/3b/Land-O-Lakes-Butter.jpg/revision/latest?cb=20171016102124

Note how the Indian girl proudly displays the butter?  Note how her knees look like boobs?  It takes an uncle to trim the knees from one side of the box and cut that displayed butter into a flap.  Then scotch tape the knees behind that flap.  All that work demands an uncle!  Fathers couldn't do it.  Grandpas are too dignified.  No, it takes an uncle to point out the Land o Lakes Indian boobs.  An uncle to show the slightly naughty, the bawdy, the goofy aspects of everyday life.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 25, 2018)

Good night darlinks.  No change in the vigil list.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 25, 2018)

And good morning everybody.  Trash sacked and out in the containers as tomorrow morning is trash pickup day.  Laundry room perused at the mountain of wash I have been ignoring the past two weeks and will have to tackle later today.  At noon we have a semi-annual luncheon with some of my high school classmates that live in this area and enjoy getting together.

And it is going to be an uncomfortably hot week in New Mexico.

Hoping everybody is having a good Monday and looking forward to a good week.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 25, 2018)

Kids spend time today with their cellular telephones.  Okay.  I spent time in my youth at one of the three movie theaters in town.  But that was strictly a weekend thing, and usually a weekend of snow, rain, frost or some other of the smorgasbord of inclement weather nature serves up to us here in the upper Ohio River valley.

There was The State theater at the foot of St. Clair Avenue across the street from the Centeal Fire Station.  The State ran the big MGM productions and always had a line at the box office.  Inside you strolled across thick maroon carpet passed the snack bar with the aroma of fresh popped corn.  I was a Milk Duds kid savoring the chocolate covered balls of caramel inside the waxed paper lined yellow box.  A box of Milk Duds, properly portioned, could last through most of the feature.  

An usher took and tore your ticket in two, handed back the stub and opened the large bronze and glass doors to the theater.  Or, if you were an unaccompanied minor, would direct you to the staircases flanking the lobby that lead to the balcony, where kids and young lovers were given more or less free reign.

The proscenium arch over the screen was draped in the same maroon velvet that hung in the lobby.  A little row of yellow light bulbs framed the arch as the drapery was pulled back while the light from the projection booth flooded the scene.  Some coming attractions, a newsreel about some summit between President Kennedy and Soviet leader Khrushchev, a Woody the Woodpecker cartoon and...

Lawrence of Arabia would sweep you out of a little river town to the deserts of Arabia.  Or Julie Andrews would spin herself into dizziness singing on a mountaintop in pre-war Austria.  Or Rock Hudson would command a submarine gliding under the polar ice cap to establish Ice Station Zebra.

For less lofty entertainment, walk a half block south along St.Clair to The Diamond, East Liverpool's Times Square.  Then East a half block along Sixth Street to The American theater.  Built in 1950 after the original American had burned to the ground, the "new" American did not feature the opulence of The State.  But they had fresh popcorn and once the pink and green neon lights of the interior dimmed, you still got a box of Milk Duds' worth of entertainment.

I saw Citizen Kane there for the first time.  It was produced by RKO Studios.  During the war, Bing Crosby told his fellow Paramount Studios actors, "In case of an air raid, run over to RKO!  They haven't had a hit in years!"  

The third theater in town was across Sixth Street from the American.  The Columbia was the smallest, and dingiest theater in town.  The floor of the amphitheater was sticky, the seats were upholstered with russet potatoes and the movies were too 'sophisticated' for many younger audiences.  Who's Afraid of Virginia Wolfe, Midnight Cowboy and Last Tango in Paris were a few of the movies I got to see there, but by that time, I was already a strapping teenager full of what my Uncle Ducky said was 'piss and vinegar'.

For myself, I'll take a box of Milk Duds and an afternoon watching Audrey Hepburn singing about Moon River over a cellular telephone screen any day of the weekend.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 25, 2018)

Dropped down to the river today.... Small Perch, 21 inch channel cat and 19 inch channel cat.... Not bad for 90 minutes of sunshine....


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 25, 2018)

After the movie I would walk out of the theater and, if it was the rare sunny day, stumble onto the sidewalk and it's brightness.  More often, it was overcast at best, dreary as usual or miserable with freezing rain or pelting snow.  All hopped up on Milk Duds and Coca Cola, it was only natural to duck into Islay's for a skyscraper cone.  

Islay's (pronounced IZE lays) was a sort of prototypical convenience store, restaurant and ice cream parlor.  My favorite flavor was Maricopa.  Butterscotch flavored ice cream with a butterscotch/praline swirl.  The skyscraper cone was hand dipped using a specially designed scoop that looked more like a common garden trowel than your average ice cream scoop.  The effect was an ice cream cone that bore a good resemblance to the nose cone on an ICBM.  The perfect Cold War snack.

If you went into Islay's in the morning you would find a table of the regulars, old farts like I am now who gathered each morning for coffee, danishes and to discuss how to solve all the problems of the world.  Back in the day, as they say, their table was ringed with cigarette smoke.  My Grandpa was one of those guys and his Lucky Strikes (LSMFT) littered the ashtray.  If he saw me come in first, he would chasten his buddies to make room for me.  If I saw him first, I'd try my best Tom sneak up on him to surprise him.  He always feigned surprise, but I suspect he knew where I was even if I was still a block away.

Islay's had a massive lunchmeat counter where heaps of chip chop ham (a Pittsburgh treat) and mounds of what we call Jumbo but outsiders call baloney were sold every day.  During the holidays, folks would get their orders in early for the fresh baked pies and their drop dead yummy dinner rolls.  Huge dill pickles were fished up out of a barrel at the end of the counter while containers of potatoe salad and baked beans were filled up a quart at a time.

Across the street from the State Theater stood City Market.  It was a supermarket carved out of the first floor of a six story apartment building.  It had entrances on both the St. Clair Avenue side and on the Broadway side.  City Market had East Liverpool's only seafood section.  It's a long walk to the beach from here and seafood was an exotic delicacy.  Pop liked to shop at City Market and often took me along.  I marveled at the big dead fish laying in crushed ice, the whole row of gray shrimp still with their heads on and the pile of Ipswich clams waiting to be turned into chowder.

City Market did not have the long conveyor type of check out lines, but a turntable about twelve feet in diameter.  Of course laser scanners and bar codes were still bits of imagination in some far off garage in San Jose, California.  The checkout girls would reference the stamped on price, punch in the number of a big ol' National Cash Register while he numbers popped up at the top of the machine.  Then they would dial up, yes, use a dial, on another machine to dispense the proper amount of S&H Green Stamps.  A yank of a lever and the total would appear on the register tape.

A good, polite boy would be rewarded after grocery shopping with a trip to Islay's and a Maricopa skyscraper.  Welcome to East Liverpool, 1964.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 25, 2018)

SFC Ollie said:


> Dropped down to the river today.... Small Perch, 21 inch channel cat and 19 inch channel cat.... Not bad for 90 minutes of sunshine....


Beautiful day for it, Ollie!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 25, 2018)

SFC Ollie said:


> Dropped down to the river today.... Small Perch, 21 inch channel cat and 19 inch channel cat.... Not bad for 90 minutes of sunshine....



Catch and release?  Or do you need some good catfish recipes?


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 25, 2018)

On Islay's...


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 25, 2018)

Hello Friends, I went to dinner and was hangry and filled up on chips and salsa. By the time my entree arrived, I was too full to eat it. When will I learn?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 25, 2018)

drifter said:


> Hello Friends, I went to dinner and was hangry and filled up on chips and salsa. By the time my entree arrived, I was too full to eat it. When will I learn?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 26, 2018)

drifter said:


> Hello Friends, I went to dinner and was hangry and filled up on chips and salsa. By the time my entree arrived, I was too full to eat it. When will I learn?



I did the same thing at lunch today.  I think they do that on purpose so they can serve smaller portions.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 26, 2018)

Good night darlinks.  No change in the vigil list.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 26, 2018)

drifter said:


> Hello Friends, I went to dinner and was hangry and filled up on chips and salsa. By the time my entree arrived, I was too full to eat it. When will I learn?



I eat crackers more, but chips are good as well.  That sort of dry, crunchy snack food I can just keep shoving into my face.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 26, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Friends, I went to dinner and was hangry and filled up on chips and salsa. By the time my entree arrived, I was too full to eat it. When will I learn?
> ...



That's the thing.  It doesn't taste hi cal or 'junk food' so it is easy to just keep eating it.  My one true vice left is popcorn.  And I will keep eating it as long as it is there.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 26, 2018)

We have most of what's left packed up and I was going to get the truck today but rescheduled for tomorrow.  The last two days simply wore me out so I need a day to rest up, I'm not a 20 something (let alone a 40 something) any more.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 26, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> We have most of what's left packed up and I was going to get the truck today but rescheduled for tomorrow.  The last two days simply wore me out so I need a day to rest up, I'm not a 20 something (let alone a 40 something) any more.........



You and Mrs. R have been on the vigil list as being in difficult transition for a long time now.  I hope after the move and you get settled into your new digs and the new job turns out to be wonderful and you are happy with your new home, we can finally take that off the list.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 26, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> On Islay's...



That really describes the America I grew up in.  Almost every town had at least one place like that.  You could just feel that it was family when you walked in.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 26, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > We have most of what's left packed up and I was going to get the truck today but rescheduled for tomorrow.  The last two days simply wore me out so I need a day to rest up, I'm not a 20 something (let alone a 40 something) any more.........
> ...


Unfortunately we had my neighbor confirmed to help today but he will be busy tomorrow so I just ordered moving help.  As long as they can get all the big stuff we should be fine.  We also have moving help set up for Roswell.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 26, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Popcorn is good, but I don't eat it much, because I just can't take the pieces getting stuck in my teeth and gums too often.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 26, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



That's a good plan. Hombre and I would help but neither of us are physically able to do that kind of heavy lifting anymore.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 26, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Hombre munches on it ever once in awhile, but usually declines for the same reasons.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 26, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> We have most of what's left packed up and I was going to get the truck today but rescheduled for tomorrow.  The last two days simply wore me out so I need a day to rest up, I'm not a 20 something (let alone a 40 something) any more.........



Yep!
I'm doing the same today Ringel.
My old bones are hurting , so it's a day of rest for me today.
My fingers and wrists are hurting , as well as my lower back muscles from over doing yesterday. 
Like they say, getting old is not for sissies.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 26, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> My car's A/C is shot.  I went to 2 places to have it looked at, and both agreed that I need to replace various things to get it working.  The second place gave me a list of what needed replacing and the estimated costs.  It would have ended up over $1500, which I was not at all willing to pay.  However, I am pretty sure I can get the parts for much less money, and I have a friend who has some experience with cars (although not with A/C systems) willing to give replacing the parts a go with me, saving me the labor costs.  I need a new compressor and expansion valve, and I can get both of those without issue.  However, the list I am using from the last car shop also says I need "AC lines/hoses," which is pretty vague.  There are a few different lines/hoses involved in the A/C.  It also mentions the problem as "R134-A A/C line is leaking."  I know that R134-A is refrigerant, but that still doesn't tell me for certain what line/hose I need to replace.
> 
> Do any of you with experience messing with cars happen to have any advice about what I would need to get if the R134-A A/C line is leaking?  The car is a 2002 Saturn LW200 if that helps.  There's a list of lines/hoses (along with some other parts) here: Condenser, Compressor & Lines for 2002 Saturn LW200 | GMPartsDirect.com but I don't know which would be the culprit.  I don't think it is all 3 of the lines 6-8, as I recall the guy at the shop bringing the part up on the computer and I think it was just one piece.  I also don't think that the tube part 9 is it, as the picture for the part was longer than that.  So it's basically a choice between parts 6-8.
> 
> I may not have enough information, and maybe no one here knows about this, but I thought I'd throw it out there before I go buy parts.


You can usually get parts at any reputable auto parts store, just make sure you have the VIN number and all available information about your car (unless the AC is an aftermarket addition).  You can buy R134 at Walmart (up here, at least), and the container will come with proper instructions.
Also: google "How to..." on Utube or some other forum.  It will amaze you the stuff you'll find.  When my brother needed to replace the brakes on his car, instead of doing it for him, I googled a "How to..." and he did the job himself.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 26, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Slow day at the Coffee Shop.
> 
> Harper was able to go home today.  Pain management is still an issue, but surgery in your mouth is always a bit hard to painless.  There is considerable swelling still, but I am hopeful to hear her speak more clearly (less nasally) and for the first time in life swallow water like most of us do.  It is interesting that Harper has started to notice her younger sister doesn't visit the doctor as much as she does.  There is a good chance she has thought all of this as normal up to now.


Hopefully, Harper will soon not need to visit the doctor as much?  Crossing my hooks and sending best positive vibes to that sweet little girl!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 26, 2018)

Summer is here!  The other night, I woke up to bright sunlight and looked at the clock, it was around 0900.  I figured I had crashed hard and would squeeze a little more time before the partner showed up for his weekend.  Went back to sleep and woke up around 1200, it was dark, grey and dreary.  Oh, goody! Another wet, stormy day.  But there was no wind as usually accompanies such storms.  So I checked the cell phone clock and it was midnight!  I had woken up at 9 PM the first time.  And it only gets as dark as a cloudy, stormy day at night.  Well, that will certainly change, even as we converse here.  Slipping into darkness...


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 26, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > My car's A/C is shot.  I went to 2 places to have it looked at, and both agreed that I need to replace various things to get it working.  The second place gave me a list of what needed replacing and the estimated costs.  It would have ended up over $1500, which I was not at all willing to pay.  However, I am pretty sure I can get the parts for much less money, and I have a friend who has some experience with cars (although not with A/C systems) willing to give replacing the parts a go with me, saving me the labor costs.  I need a new compressor and expansion valve, and I can get both of those without issue.  However, the list I am using from the last car shop also says I need "AC lines/hoses," which is pretty vague.  There are a few different lines/hoses involved in the A/C.  It also mentions the problem as "R134-A A/C line is leaking."  I know that R134-A is refrigerant, but that still doesn't tell me for certain what line/hose I need to replace.
> ...



I bought the parts and have a can of refrigerant already.  We'll see next weekend whether my friend and I can put the parts in successfully.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 26, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Summer is here!  The other night, I woke up to bright sunlight and looked at the clock, it was around 0900.  I figured I had crashed hard and would squeeze a little more time before the partner showed up for his weekend.  Went back to sleep and woke up around 1200, it was dark, grey and dreary.  Oh, goody! Another wet, stormy day.  But there was no wind as usually accompanies such storms.  So I checked the cell phone clock and it was midnight!  I had woken up at 9 PM the first time.  And it only gets as dark as a cloudy, stormy day at night.  Well, that will certainly change, even as we converse here.  Slipping into darkness...



LOL.  I remember once Hombre's mom at the nursing home was really angry when we arrived to visit.  Those people at the nursing home had brought her fish for breakfast!  The very idea!   Well she had forgotten that she had already had breakfast and had dosed off.  When they brought her lunch, of fish, in she woke up thinking it was the morning wake up.  We never did convince her.  Bless her heart.  She lived a tough life raising four kids in very difficult situation.  She died when we were having her 100th birthday party at that same nursing home--she had been comatose for several days.  But all her loved ones were there to love her on her way.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 26, 2018)

Well Harper is not eating well.  She lost ten pounds and is down to 36.  A combination of the mouth surgery and antibiotics.  The doctor is watching the palate skin closely.  Seems it is not getting as much blood flow as they would like.  We got some problems.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 26, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Well Harper is not eating well.  She lost ten pounds and is down to 36.  A combination of the mouth surgery and antibiotics.  The doctor is watching the palate skin closely.  Seems it is not getting as much blood flow as they would like.  We got some problems.



Fingers crossed that things find a way to correct themselves, or the doctor finds a way to correct them.


----------



## SeaGal (Jun 26, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Well Harper is not eating well.  She lost ten pounds and is down to 36.  A combination of the mouth surgery and antibiotics.  The doctor is watching the palate skin closely.  Seems it is not getting as much blood flow as they would like.  We got some problems.



Am so sorry to hear she's not doing well.  Hope the setbacks are just temporary.  Prayers and best wishes.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 26, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Dropped down to the river today.... Small Perch, 21 inch channel cat and 19 inch channel cat.... Not bad for 90 minutes of sunshine....
> ...


I eat what we catch.... Mostly....


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 26, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> That really describes the America I grew up in. Almost every town had at least one place like that. You could just feel that it was family when you walked in.



Martins IGA


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 26, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Well Harper is not eating well. She lost ten pounds and is down to 36. A combination of the mouth surgery and antibiotics. The doctor is watching the palate skin closely. Seems it is not getting as much blood flow as they would like. We got some problems.



Save, So sorry for the path your Granddaughter and your whole family is walking down... You are a good man and I would bet the farm your family are wonderful folks, take care and love Harper and all your family... Take care of each other...


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 26, 2018)

SFC Ollie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


Out of the Mahoning?!?  You're a braver man than I, Gunga Din!  Fish from Pymantuning Lake would be nice.  Except for the spillway carp.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 27, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Well Harper is not eating well.  She lost ten pounds and is down to 36.  A combination of the mouth surgery and antibiotics.  The doctor is watching the palate skin closely.  Seems it is not getting as much blood flow as they would like.  We got some problems.



So sorry Save.  Will ramp up the prayer power and so hope this is just a temporary setback.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 27, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_*Harper (Save's granddaughter), complications post op surgery a week ago.*
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo
Gracie
Nosmo's Uncle for good news and Aunt Roxie
Nosmo's Daisy
Hombre's sister
The Ringels moving in difficult transition

And we keep the porch light on so that many others scattered here and there can find their way back.

June's full strawberry moon is named for the fact that it's the best time of the year for ripening strawberries, and it also has a couple of names in the Honey Moon, Mead Moon and the Full Rose Moon.  We will see it Wednesday night into Thursday morning with the added treat of Saturn at its closest point to Earth so that it will be the brightest 'star' close to the full moon--look for it just below the and to the side of the moon--probably on the right side though..







_


----------



## SeaGal (Jun 27, 2018)

SFC Ollie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Me too...filet and release...that's _my_ motto. (mostly)


----------



## SeaGal (Jun 27, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> _
> June's full strawberry moon is named for the fact that it's the best time of the year for ripening strawberries, and it also has a couple of names in the Honey Moon, Mead Moon and the Full Rose Moon.  We will see it Wednesday night into Thursday morning with the added treat of Saturn at its closest point to Earth so that it will be the brightest 'star' close to the full moon--look for it just below the and to the side of the moon--probably on the right side though..
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for that info.  The nearly full moon has been shining so brightly through my window I don't need a night light in the wee hours.  Peeked through the blinds and noticed the 'star' chasing the moon from the east, on the left down here, but gave it little thought and went back to sleep.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 27, 2018)

SeaGal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > _
> ...



The universe full of heavenly bodies out there has always fascinated me.  Even the moon, despite its intrusion by humankind, has not lost its mystique for me.  Hombre is unenthusiastic about the possibility of more manned space missions seeing no point, no advantage.  But I am a huge fan of doing that.  I always thought that I should be on the Enterprise crew out there in space exploring strange new worlds, seeking out new life and new civilizations, boldly going where *no man* (or woman) has gone before.


----------



## SeaGal (Jun 27, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> The universe full of heavenly bodies out there has always fascinated me.  Even the moon, despite its intrusion by humankind, has not lost its mystique for me.  Hombre is unenthusiastic about the possibility of more manned space missions seeing no point, no advantage.  But I am a huge fan of doing that.  I always thought that I should be on the Enterprise crew out there in space exploring strange new worlds, seeking out new life and new civilizations, boldly going where *no man* (or woman) has gone before.





That's awesome!!   When you go, glance out a porthole now and then and wave to me.

I'll be the one sitting by the edge of a turquoise sea in the shade of a coconut palm sipping on an icy cold libation - something with pineapple and coconut, I believe, topped with one of those colorful little paper umbrellas, and a fresh fruit skewer on the side. 

(I'm skeered a' heights - sand dunes near sea level are high enough for me - anything taller gives me a nose bleed.)


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 27, 2018)

SeaGal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > The universe full of heavenly bodies out there has always fascinated me.  Even the moon, despite its intrusion by humankind, has not lost its mystique for me.  Hombre is unenthusiastic about the possibility of more manned space missions seeing no point, no advantage.  But I am a huge fan of doing that.  I always thought that I should be on the Enterprise crew out there in space exploring strange new worlds, seeking out new life and new civilizations, boldly going where *no man* (or woman) has gone before.
> ...



I'm not good with heights either--I have always said I get a nose bleed three rungs up on a ladder.  But somehow flying (in an airplane) doesn't bother me and I do okay on a ferris wheel or ski lift or on top floors of tall buildings or on our tram here or just standing at an overlook at a sturdy rail enjoying the scenery.  But on the edge of a cliff or other high situation without a railing or being out on a high bridge even with railing, I am very uncomfortable.  It feels like some invisible force pulling me over and generates the closest thing I ever have to a panic attack.  So I avoid such situations.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 27, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> SeaGal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I used to stare at the stars and ache with wondering what was out there when I was a boy. I followed the space program with great interest from sputnik one through to all the American rockets to the moon. I saved the newspaper front pages from the moon landings, and I still have them.

I am very pleased that president Trump is planning more moon missions and sending men to mars.
I really disliked Obama for cutting NASA down.

In the end, if we do not reach other inhabitable worlds and colonise them the human race will become extinct.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 27, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SeaGal said:
> ...



While we need to be really careful not to get into politics on this, I agree that I am excited at the prospect of renewing our manned space exploration.  We need it to maintain the Hubble which in my opinion is absolutely wonderful and worthy of restoring to its former usefulness.  And we need to be able to get our people back and forth from the international space station without being dependent on others to do that.  And as they are learning how to achieve warp+ speeds in space, the potential for long distance exploration is becoming more and more possible all the time.  Maybe not in my lifetime.  But surely in that of my granddaughter or the generation following it?

I don't understand why Hombre thinks all that a huge waste of time, resources, and money.  But then he has never read the great science fiction literature or never got into the sci-fi genre on TV and in the movies--fantasy and imaginative scenarios just aren't his thing--so that probably accounts for it.  That and being really fiscally conservative.


----------



## SeaGal (Jun 27, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> I used to stare at the stars and ache with wondering what was out there when I was a boy. I followed the space program with great interest from sputnik one through to all the American rockets to the moon. I saved the newspaper front pages from the moon landings, and I still have them.
> 
> I am very pleased that president Trump is planning more moon missions and sending men to mars.
> I really disliked Obama for cutting NASA down.
> ...



I blacked out at  2.5 g's on the Mission: Space ride at Epcot.  As I was the navigator, we crashed and burned in spectacular fashion.


----------



## SeaGal (Jun 27, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> The universe full of heavenly bodies out there has always fascinated me...





Dajjal said:


> I used to stare at the stars and ache with wondering what was out there when I was a boy...



All right my space loving Coffee Shop friends, I wrote a poem about 11 years ago after a friend accused me of going on 'flights of fancy' when discussing politics...in the middle of the following night, _A Midnight Journey_ was born.  So from one with feet firmly planted on earth to those who'd travel to the stars...no spaceship needed...Enjoy!  (disclaimer - the order of things is not_ entirely_ accurate)

_Loose'ng the slender chains 
that bind this mortal soul,
embark on a flight of fancy...
the heavens are my goal._

_Wrap'd in the velvet cloak of night
with stardust in my hair, 
I tiptoe up a moonbeam...
to kiss a dancing bear._

_The hunter with a diamond belt
beckons me to his side.
We waltz across the Milky Way...
where the dreams of man abide._

_I gaily wave to the lonely star
who guides the sailor home,
and curtsy to a lovely queen...
reclining upon her throne._

_At the dwelling place of the sisters
I'm invited in for tea.
As I daintily sip from a gossamer cup...
a lion lies next to me._

_Tightly I hold to Mercury's wings
as we  travel through the night.
A cross made of stars to the South...
to the North a rainbow of light._

_When Venus makes her appearance,
dawn will be coming soon.
There's only time for one last jig...
with the jolly old Man in the Moon._

Seagal 2007


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 27, 2018)

SeaGal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > The universe full of heavenly bodies out there has always fascinated me...
> ...



I love that.  You have a real gift there (she says as a sometime perhaps less gifted poet herself.)  I may not be as talented, but I'll stack my ability to appreciate good poetry up against anybody.


----------



## SeaGal (Jun 27, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> I love that.  You have a real gift there (she says as a sometime perhaps less gifted poet herself.)  I may not be as talented, but I'll stack my ability to appreciate good poetry up against anybody.



Well, I thank you.  It's a very elusive gift and appears only now and then - usually in response to something someone says to me -_ never_ on command. 

There are 6 constellations (one is actually a star cluster), one star and one celestial event - can you (or anyone) name them?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 27, 2018)

SeaGal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I love that.  You have a real gift there (she says as a sometime perhaps less gifted poet herself.)  I may not be as talented, but I'll stack my ability to appreciate good poetry up against anybody.
> ...



I believe the ancient Greeks identified six constellations as:  Puppis the Poop, Vela the Sails, Pyxis the Compass, Carina the Keel, Volans the Flying Fish and Columba the Dove.

I suppose there are different names for them now?

I'll admit that puppis the poop conjures up a much different image in my mind than what they no doubt intended when they named it that.


----------



## SeaGal (Jun 27, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> SeaGal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...





I meant described in the poem.  Here's a hint:  Puppis the Poop is not one of them, at least I don't think it is, not on purpose anyway.


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 27, 2018)

If Only, i had enough capital to hire a chief of staff, to hire a dream team, to take care of my petty problems, with a petty cash fund for that purpose.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 27, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> If Only, i had enough capital to hire a chief of staff, to hire a dream team, to take care of my petty problems, with a petty cash fund for that purpose.



.
 
.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 27, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> If Only, i had enough capital to hire a chief of staff, to hire a dream team, to take care of my petty problems, with a petty cash fund for that purpose.



I'm afraid it is going to take awhile for my sugar bowl petty cash fund to get there too.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 27, 2018)

SeaGal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > The universe full of heavenly bodies out there has always fascinated me...
> ...



You win for your use of a dancing bear.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 27, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> SeaGal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I've written a lot of poetry, but I don't think you would care for most of it.  

I almost never write it anymore, though.  It was more of an activity of my youth.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 27, 2018)

SeaGal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I love that.  You have a real gift there (she says as a sometime perhaps less gifted poet herself.)  I may not be as talented, but I'll stack my ability to appreciate good poetry up against anybody.
> ...



The bear is Ursa Major or Minor.  The belt is Orion's.  Lonely star is the North Star.  The sisters are Pleiades.  Mercury is in Taurus.  The rainbow of light is the aurora borealis.  The cross is the Southern Cross.  

No, I did not get all of that from memory.


----------



## SeaGal (Jun 27, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> SeaGal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



You're good!!! 

Yes, it was Orion the Hunter and I who waltzed across the sky.  There are 2 more constellations - the lovely Queen who lives near Polaris, and the gentle Lion. 

I enjoy reading all kinds of poetry, even some of the darker stuff in Poe fashion,  not_ too, too_ gory graphic...there's a writing section here, give it a shot.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 27, 2018)

SeaGal said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > SeaGal said:
> ...



I have enjoyed writing poetry, but I'm not a big fan of reading it.  

Poetry for me is much too personal; someone else's words rarely speak to me the way my own poetry does.  Hell, after enough time, my own poetry doesn't speak to me, either.  

It's unfortunate, because a good turn of phrase can be powerful and profound, but it's a lot like the way I feel about Shakespear: the bard created some excellent phrases, but I'm not willing to wade through his writing to get to them myself.

Of course, use poetry as lyrics in a good song and I'll change my tune, pun intended.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 27, 2018)

Hooray, I have just seen four young foxes in the garden. Or at least three of them were young, but not cubs. I think they are last years cubs grown up. But there was another older fox that I think may have been the mother, and she saw me and sat staring at me for several minutes while the other three chased each other around.

This is the first time I have seen them this year and its 5am in the morning. I don't know where they have been until now, but I wrote to the local paper and TV telling them I thought someone has been killing foxes. This may well be the case as my landlord told me he saw a pile of dead foxes that looked like they had been shot. But at least they did not get all of them.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 27, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> SeaGal said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I was thinking of writing songs this morning, and so far I have this.

I'm gonna play guitar,
Like a raving rock star.

I tried to help build a super group in the 1970s and we almost made it, But the band broke up on the verge of getting a record deal because of internal disputes. It is very hard to get six people to do one thing for three years, It was very disheartening to fall at the last hurdle, but we were all exhausted.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 27, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SeaGal said:
> ...



I used to write poetry and have given up too. Here is the best of them.

I walked among a grove of trees,
On a golden carpet of autumn leaves,
The leaves were falling, dying things,
Giving up their luscious greens, 
They died to be reborn again,
With the coming of the spring.

I saw that God was hard at work,
Tending to our mother earth,
Gathering up the worn and old,
Then giving new lives to the world,
Reaping what the harvest sowed,
A crop of new enlightened souls.

The mother and father of us all,
Allows his worn out leaves to fall,
Our creator and eternal life giver,
Our redeemer and our forgiver.
I knew then mankind were brothers,
All women our sisters and mothers.

I knew the old Gods had seen their day.
The Gods to whom we used to pray,
Like Ra and Thor and Zeus and Mars,
Like Gods of the sun and of the Stars,
Gods grown old beyond their time,
Ideas that only imprisoned our minds

I saw a new God for all creation,
For ever colour, race and nation
To whom you do not need to pray
For he is within you every day,
Judging no soul to cruel damnation.
Giving us our greatest revelation,

I knew then that there is no heaven,
There is no lasting place like hell,
The kingdom of heaven lies within
Our mortal lives are just a dream,
When all our dross is burned away,
Our hearts will be purified one day.

We need not fear where we will go,
Our divine creator loves us all,
We are all a living part of him,
We are all his immortal children.
All souls will finally be redeemed,
This is the God of which I dreamed.

My feet felt the earth in strange delight.
The colours all seemed clear and bright,
The breeze embraced me and curled around,
The rustling leaves were a sweet sound.
Caressed by wind and kissed by rain,
I saw through all earthy mortal pain.

I was with God in the here and now,
There was nowhere I would rather go,
I knew I needed nothing nor ever will,
All fear was gone and time stood still,
I loved every blessed living thing, 
For every creature was a divine being.

I had seen through illusion to Gods face,
I knew I would find him in any place.
Send me to heaven or send me to hell.
I would be in the same place as now,
Make the world bright, or make it dark,
I would still see God within my heart.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 28, 2018)

Hi night owls


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 28, 2018)

Good night all.  No change in the vgil list.  If you're still up be sure to go out and look at the beautiful moon with Saturn burning brightly near it--just below and a little to the right.


----------



## Sbiker (Jun 28, 2018)

Hi all, what's news?
Do you look at soccer mundial these days?


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## Montrovant (Jun 28, 2018)

Well crap, I just got a 78 on my third accounting exam.  I did great on the questions relating to the latest chapter, but missed a bunch from the chapter before that.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 28, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Well crap, I just got a 78 on my third accounting exam.  I did great on the questions relating to the latest chapter, but missed a bunch from the chapter before that.



At least you passed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 28, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> Hi all, what's news?
> Do you look at soccer mundial these days?



Welcome back sbiker!  You were in and out before I was unbleary eyed enough to get to the computer this morning.  Alas I just haven't had an opportunity to watch enough soccer and/or familiarize myself with the rules/strategy to become a fan.  We had four semesters of requisite physical education classes in college, and for one of those I took soccer and enjoyed playing it.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 28, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Good luck!  Hope you guys can get it done.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 28, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Well Harper is not eating well.  She lost ten pounds and is down to 36.  A combination of the mouth surgery and antibiotics.  The doctor is watching the palate skin closely.  Seems it is not getting as much blood flow as they would like.  We got some problems.


Oh, no, Save!  I'm still sending the best, strongest thoughts and positive vibes your, and Harper's way.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 28, 2018)

SeaGal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > _
> ...


Usually, a 'star' chasing the moon in my world means another airplane coming in for service and fuel.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 28, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> SeaGal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Since most of the others refer to ship's parts, I'm guessing they might have meant the poop deck?
(the aftermost and highest deck of a ship, especially in a sailing ship where it typically forms the roof of a cabin in the stern)


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 28, 2018)

Update:  Harper lost the skin patch today.  Had to have a quickie surgery to remove it.  Most likely the doctor will wait for her to recover more and then try again.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 28, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Update: Harper lost the skin patch today. Had to have a quickie surgery to remove it. Most likely the doctor will wait for her to recover more and then try again.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 29, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_*Harper (Save's granddaughter), complications post op surgery a week ago.*
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo
Gracie
Nosmo's Uncle for good news and Aunt Roxie
Nosmo's Daisy
Hombre's sister
The Ringels moving in difficult transition

And we keep the porch light on so that many others scattered here and there can find their way back._
_




_


----------



## Sbiker (Jun 29, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, what's news?
> ...



Moscow and some other towns in Russia now are full of fans from all over the world - and it gives a small background of permanent holidays... National soccer team in Russia isn't so strong, so I think, they'll lose game in 1/8 of final, but I hope, they have a chance... )

So, many people now have a chance to visit Russia and compare what they see with a media propaganda (so, our propaganda permanently underlines this fact )))) And it's interesting to see them at streets and in subway


----------



## SeaGal (Jun 29, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> I believe the ancient Greeks identified six constellations as:  Puppis the Poop, Vela the Sails, Pyxis the Compass, Carina the Keel, Volans the Flying Fish and Columba the Dove.
> 
> I suppose there are different names for them now?
> 
> I'll admit that puppis the poop conjures up a much different image in my mind than what they no doubt intended when they named it that.





gallantwarrior said:


> Since most of the others refer to ship's parts, I'm guessing they might have meant the poop deck?
> (the aftermost and highest deck of a ship, especially in a sailing ship where it typically forms the roof of a cabin in the stern)



That's a relief - admittedly 'poop deck' brings to mind an entirely different definition of use.


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 29, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > If Only, i had enough capital to hire a chief of staff, to hire a dream team, to take care of my petty problems, with a petty cash fund for that purpose.
> ...


woe is we.

some contingency specialists prefer not wasting their time, unless "daddy can double his bonus" with federal racketeering charges.

Cost is Always a factor.  Actually going to Court, is merely a Pyrrhic victory.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 29, 2018)

I got a smart meter fitted 3 weeks ago and yesterday there was a brief power cut, and the meter display went blank. I thought it was damaged by a spike in the voltage , but it came back on today. So I just ordered a surge protector from Amazon.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 29, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Well we hope "daddy" isn't into racketeering but be careful about not wandering into social/political controversy here.  We leave that for other threads to deal with.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 29, 2018)

Went down with another load on Wednesday, 20' truck this time, the landlady has some "kids" that do landscaping and such for her and they helped unload Thursday morning.  The problem is we barely got any sleep Wednesday night, had bought a highly rated queen sized air mattress but it ended up being one of the most uncomfortable things the wife and I ever tried sleeping on not to mention if one of us moved the other would "bounce"........  It's being returned.....  Finally Thursday afternoon we decided to return to Albuquerque to get everything left prepped for a final move on Tuesday.  I'll be glad when this is over........


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 29, 2018)

26 years ago today I married Mrs. BBD.  Ain’t love grand?


----------



## SeaGal (Jun 29, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> 26 years ago today I married Mrs. BBD.  Ain’t love grand?


 
Especially if you're_ still _married to her!!! 

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 29, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> 26 years ago today I married Mrs. BBD.  Ain’t love grand?



That's pretty grand BBD


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 29, 2018)

Mom and Pop enjoyed 55 years of wedded bliss.  In 2003 they celebrated their fiftieth anniversary.  It was officially January 20, but that year their anniversary fell on a Monday.

So my brother and I planned a surprise gala for them on Saturday January 18th.  We rented a hall, paid a caterer and bought liquor for an open bar.  We got in touch with one of their friends from the ELHS Class of '51 for contacts.  We sent out invitations to their friends as they had been active planners of their high school class reunions.  We invited their bride's maids and best man.  All the family from both sides were there.  Mom and Pop were blown away with the surprise and the turnout.

Later that Spring, I ran into one of my friends who is the daughter of one of the invitees.  She told me that she was envious of me and my brother.  I guess we set the bar for Golden Anniversary celebrations too high.  Her father and mother were very impressed with the party and, as fate would have it, their very own Golden Anniversary was happening in the autumn of that year.

"How are we going to top that?" my friend asked in doubt.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 29, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Mom and Pop enjoyed 55 years of wedded bliss.  In 2003 they celebrated their fiftieth anniversary.  It was officially January 20, but that year their anniversary fell on a Monday.
> 
> So my brother and I planned a surprise gala for them on Saturday January 18th.  We rented a hall, paid a caterer and bought liquor for an open bar.  We got in touch with one of their friends from the ELHS Class of '51 for contacts.  We sent out invitations to their friends as they had been active planners of their high school class reunions.  We invited their bride's maids and best man.  All the family from both sides were there.  Mom and Pop were blown away with the surprise and the turnout.
> 
> ...



That's it Nosmo!  Ruin it for everyone else, and do it with a smile.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 29, 2018)

Have you ever had the million dollar idea, but no clue how to make it happen?  Like a frustrated Fred Flinstone or Ralph Cramden, get rich quick ideas drift in and out of my mind weekly.  Here's my latest one.

A river boat cruise that features stops in cities with Major League Baseball teams.  We would start in Pittsburgh to watch the  Pirates at beautiful PNC Park.  Then take to the Ohio River for a leisurely cruise to Cincinnati and the Reds.  Down stream to St. Louis and the Cardinals.  Then up the mighty Mississippi to a place we  would disembark at bus our way to Chicago and the Cubs and White Sox.  Finally upstream to Minneapolis and the Twins.

I figure a ten day cruise taking in the beautiful rivers and some exciting baseball.

I just don't have the first clue how to organize and make a profit, especially when you factor in I have never been on an overnight boat cruise.  I've been on friend's speedboats along the Ohio.  I've been on dinner and dancing cruises on the Gateway Clipper Fleet headquartered in Pittsburgh.  I've even been on rented canoe trips down Little Beaver Creek here in Columbiana County.  But my baseball excursion is a little more ambitious than that.


----------



## SeaGal (Jun 29, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Have you ever had the million dollar idea, but no clue how to make it happen?  Like a frustrated Fred Flinstone or Ralph Cramden, get rich quick ideas drift in and out of my mind weekly.  Here's my latest one.
> 
> A river boat cruise that features stops in cities with Major League Baseball teams.  We would start in Pittsburgh to watch the  Pirates at beautiful PNC Park.  Then take to the Ohio River for a leisurely cruise to Cincinnati and the Reds.  Down stream to St. Louis and the Cardinals.  Then up the mighty Mississippi to a place we  would disembark at bus our way to Chicago and the Cubs and White Sox.  Finally upstream to Minneapolis and the Twins.
> 
> ...


 
There's an old saying "If you want to make small fortune in the horse business, invest a large one". 

I think this might possibly apply to the 'boutique' cruise business also...

(though it sounds like great fun!)


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 29, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Talked with a warden up at lake Erie he wanted some scale and fin samples from the perch we had caught. We mentioned the Mahoning and he asked us if we ate the fish... Then he said "Why not? They're as clean as these perch."


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 30, 2018)

Good night darlinks.  No change in the vigil list.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 30, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Have you ever had the million dollar idea, but no clue how to make it happen?  Like a frustrated Fred Flinstone or Ralph Cramden, get rich quick ideas drift in and out of my mind weekly.  Here's my latest one.
> 
> A river boat cruise that features stops in cities with Major League Baseball teams.  We would start in Pittsburgh to watch the  Pirates at beautiful PNC Park.  Then take to the Ohio River for a leisurely cruise to Cincinnati and the Reds.  Down stream to St. Louis and the Cardinals.  Then up the mighty Mississippi to a place we  would disembark at bus our way to Chicago and the Cubs and White Sox.  Finally upstream to Minneapolis and the Twins.
> 
> ...



Or you could build a giant airship like the zeppelin and offer 10% of the tickets to celebrities free and another ten percent of the tickets in a worldwide lottery. Then you could have a TV camera crew on board and sell the films to all the big TV stations. You could have it do cruises to major cities, and have it cruise above the game reserves of Africa. 
I actually wrote to Richard Branson suggesting this idea, and I got back a brochure from his company Virgin which said they were planning on building a large passenger airship. But I don't think it ever happened.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 1, 2018)

Good morning all.  I'm busy in the kitchen getting together a nice lunch--we used to call it Sunday dinner once when the three meals of the day were breakfast, dinner, supper and the only place where people ate lunch was at school or the local dinner on our lunch break at work.

Hombre and I more often than not now have our largest meal of the day at breakfast or lunch, and then a light dinner/supper if we have a full meal at all late in the day.  As often or not 'dinner' is maybe a few cheese and crackers or even just popcorn.

I hope the light traffic in the Coffee Shop means everybody is having a good weekend. Or at least a productive one.  I imagine the Ringels aren't having a lot of fun but hope the move is going smoothly.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 1, 2018)

86 degrees here with 62% humidity....pretty brutal, but that brush wasn't going to cut itself down.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 1, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> 86 degrees here with 62% humidity....pretty brutal, but that brush wasn't going to cut itself down.



Wow, you are warmer than us--82 at my house right now--predicted to go up to 92.  But low humidity.

But at least we can put you on the productive list today.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 1, 2018)

88 now with 55% humidity, translates to 93.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 1, 2018)

Woohoo!  Last flight of the week departed.  I came in a half hour early and can leave early, too.  Lots to do at the old homestead and the day is turning out decent, so far.  It's going to be hotter than the hubs of hell, though.  It's only just after 9 am and already 60F.  I'll be rummaging through my closet to come up with a light, loose-fitting shirt to keep off the sun and mosquitos without the sauna effect of a sweatshirt.  I think I have some old scrub pants that will do the same service for the bottom half of me. 
Tomorrow, I want to get hold of the guy who drills wells up our way.  Dragging 30+ gallons of water down the hill to the goats is getting...well, tiresome. 
I've been listening to Michener's "Alaska" on CD during my commute to work.  It made me think about how unlikely those things like the gold rush and the building of the Alcan would never, ever happen today.  We've gotten too soft as people and too regulated as a society.  I know now why I never bothered to read that book, though, the audio book is 46 CDs!
I want to visit more often this weekend, if I can get online before I pass out after chores and projects.  I hope all y'all are doing well and enjoying the summer!


----------



## Sbiker (Jul 1, 2018)

RUSSIA GO GO!!! WIN IN 1/8!!!


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 1, 2018)

We're having a heat wave, a tropical heat wave!  And if I knew how to write a song, I'd write one now.  The weather guessers here tell us that a heat wave is a defined condition requiring three consecutive days over 90 degrees.  Gallantwarrior in Alaska would be amazed with such temperatures while Foxfyre and Rimgel in the desert southwest might scoff at our feable temperatures.  But couple the humidity ginned up by the hardwood forests and our rivers and creeks makes 90 degrees nearly unbearable.

Tomorrow is the pivot point of the year.  Those who have calendshowing how many days have passed and how many days remain in the year will note July 2 as the 182nd day with 183 yet to go.  So, in the midst of High Summer, we slip over to the downhill slide for 2018.  We're actually closer to Christmas Day 2018 than Christmas Day 2017.

And so we beat on, like boats against the current.  And if I knew how to write the Great American novel, I'd wrap it up with a line like that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 1, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> We're having a heat wave, a tropical heat wave!  And if I knew how to write a song, I'd write one now.  The weather guessers here tell us that a heat wave is a defined condition requiring three consecutive days over 90 degrees.  Gallantwarrior in Alaska would be amazed with such temperatures while Foxfyre and Rimgel in the desert southwest might scoff at our feable temperatures.  But couple the humidity ginned up by the hardwood forests and our rivers and creeks makes 90 degrees nearly unbearable.
> 
> Tomorrow is the pivot point of the year.  Those who have calendshowing how many days have passed and how many days remain in the year will note July 2 as the 182nd day with 183 yet to go.  So, in the midst of High Summer, we slip over to the downhill slide for 2018.  We're actually closer to Christmas Day 2018 than Christmas Day 2017.
> 
> And so we beat on, like boats against the current.  And if I knew how to write the Great American novel, I'd wrap it up with a line like that.



90 degrees f is hot anywhere.  And in high humidity conditions it is extremely unpleasant for most of us unless we're able to get into a swimming pool or a nice lake or stream somewhere.  But we are generally blessed with low humidity conditions here so if we can find a bit of shade, it is bearable.

Hombre and I were in Laughlin NV once with temps well over 100 every day we were there.  At one point we were advised not to go into the sun as the temp was inching past 120 degrees f that day   You would think there wouldn't be that much difference between 105 or 110 and 120.  But I speak from experience, there is a difference.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 1, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> We're having a heat wave, a tropical heat wave!  And if I knew how to write a song, I'd write one now.  The weather guessers here tell us that a heat wave is a defined condition requiring three consecutive days over 90 degrees.  Gallantwarrior in Alaska would be amazed with such temperatures while Foxfyre and Rimgel in the desert southwest might scoff at our feable temperatures.  But couple the humidity ginned up by the hardwood forests and our rivers and creeks makes 90 degrees nearly unbearable.
> 
> Tomorrow is the pivot point of the year.  Those who have calendshowing how many days have passed and how many days remain in the year will note July 2 as the 182nd day with 183 yet to go.  So, in the midst of High Summer, we slip over to the downhill slide for 2018.  We're actually closer to Christmas Day 2018 than Christmas Day 2017.
> 
> And so we beat on, like boats against the current.  And if I knew how to write the Great American novel, I'd wrap it up with a line like that.


I slipped over the pivot point last week at Solstice.  We've been slipping into darkness a week now.  But I agree, we are now closer to the the Winter Solstice than we were a week ago.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 2, 2018)

At Game Night Saturday one of my friends told the tale of how, why and where he had removed a groundhog from his property.  Don't worry.  Everything was very humane.  He trapped it and took it out to the State Park where it will probably be eaten by coyotes.  But the discussion, as it always does, got sidetracked.  Is there a difference between a groundhog, a wood chuck and a gopher?

We determined a woodchuck and a groundhog are one in the same.  But fopher status was left undetermined.  So I leave it up to the esoteric pool of inane knowledge our coffee shop visitors have at their disposal.  Is a fopher a woodchuck/groundhog or are they different and distinctive creatures?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 2, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > We're having a heat wave, a tropical heat wave!  And if I knew how to write a song, I'd write one now.  The weather guessers here tell us that a heat wave is a defined condition requiring three consecutive days over 90 degrees.  Gallantwarrior in Alaska would be amazed with such temperatures while Foxfyre and Rimgel in the desert southwest might scoff at our feable temperatures.  But couple the humidity ginned up by the hardwood forests and our rivers and creeks makes 90 degrees nearly unbearable.
> ...



That probably has a lot more significance for you than for us.  We have almost 10 hours daylight at the winter solstice while I think for you it is a little over 5 hours?  But then think of the folks in Barrow pretty much in complete darkness?  I can't imagine that.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 2, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


From Thanksgiving to St. Valentine's Day we who live on this line of latitude (40 degrees north) arise in darkness, work an eight hour day, then drive home with the headlights on.  Plus, it's cold.  Why do we live it up in the summer?  Because most of our lives are spent in winter.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 2, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Is a fopher a woodchuck/groundhog or are they different and distinctive creatures?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 2, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



At our latitude and altitude we have winter but it is short--about three or four months requiring coats of any substance if we are outdoors for any time.  It can snow as early as October and as late as April, but that is pretty rare.  September is usually still very warm and by April, it is usually safe to start putting out bedding plants though we won't have any really warm weather until May.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 2, 2018)

Contemplating hotdogs for dinner tonight that again raises that great controversy:


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 2, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Contemplating hotdogs for dinner tonight that again raises that great controversy:


First, they gotta be Nathan's.every other hot dog is nearly inedible.  Mere tubes of bologna.

Then serve me up #3!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 2, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Contemplating hotdogs for dinner tonight that again raises that great controversy:



While I may not be as discriminating as my cyber friend Nosmo King in quality of a tube steak, it looks like the time on the grill is very similar...   #3


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 2, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Contemplating hotdogs for dinner tonight that again raises that great controversy:
> ...



Even #4 is acceptable to me. I want my hot dog very VERY done.  My favorite brand though is Boars Head.

"Tube steak"    I haven't ever heard it called that but Hombre would agree.  He loves hot dogs.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 2, 2018)

I have to say I am going with a local favorite...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## Montrovant (Jul 2, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


>



Something about the picture made it clear it was one of these when I saw it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 2, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> At Game Night Saturday one of my friends told the tale of how, why and where he had removed a groundhog from his property.  Don't worry.  Everything was very humane.  He trapped it and took it out to the State Park where it will probably be eaten by coyotes.  But the discussion, as it always does, got sidetracked.  Is there a difference between a groundhog, a wood chuck and a gopher?
> 
> We determined a woodchuck and a groundhog are one in the same.  But fopher status was left undetermined.  So I leave it up to the esoteric pool of inane knowledge our coffee shop visitors have at their disposal.  Is a fopher a woodchuck/groundhog or are they different and distinctive creatures?



Gopher





Groundhog





They look pretty much the same but gophers max out in size/weight at about 2 pounds while ground hogs are more often 10 to 13 pounds.  Gophers spend most of their lives underground while ground hogs often emerge and wander around on the surface.

Now aren't you glad you made me look that up?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 2, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Contemplating hotdogs for dinner tonight that again raises that great controversy:


#4


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 2, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Boars Head it is here, too!  Good quality and excellent flavor!  I prefer all beef and the partner likes beef-pork.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 2, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


>


The flamenco dancer and the guitar player!


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 2, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Contemplating hotdogs for dinner tonight that again raises that great controversy:


There's a hot dog place in New Jersey, Rutt's Hut, that deep fries wieners.  You can get a 'ripper' where the casing starts to split all the way down to a crematory that gets pretty damn crispy.

Here's local documentarian Rick Sebak of WQED Pittsburgh and his take on frankfurters.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 2, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Contemplating hotdogs for dinner tonight that again raises that great controversy:



I'd probably go with 2 or 3.  In between those is, I think, my preference.  However, I'd eat any of them, although 4 looks too burned and might not be great.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 2, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



That's all you see?


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 2, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Does she have a beehive on her head?


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 2, 2018)

Ground hogs also think they are faster than speeding cars, which they are not.  Often discovered too late.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 2, 2018)

I saw a guy playing a guitar to a lady with a hat.  

...no, I have not been drinking.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 2, 2018)

Over done meat can cause cancer.  Hot dogs have flavor, yet often lack a lot in the meat department.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 2, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Well it does look like that but most of us also see an entirely different duo than the Mexican lady and guitar player.  In fact I saw the other two people before I saw the Mexican couple.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 2, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Well it does look like that but most of us also see an entirely different duo than the Mexican lady and guitar player.  In fact I saw the other two people before I saw the Mexican couple.



Racist...

Always press two, never one.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 2, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


By "the other two people" do you mean the portraits of my Uncle Alex and Aunt Helen?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 2, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Well it does look like that but most of us also see an entirely different duo than the Mexican lady and guitar player.  In fact I saw the other two people before I saw the Mexican couple.
> ...



I hope not.  My nephew who identifies as Mexican American and who was born in Mexico to Mexican nationals identified them as Mexican right away.    In fact I plucked it oiff his Facebook page.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 2, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



LOL


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 2, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> By "the other two people" do you mean the portraits of my Uncle Alex and Aunt Helen?



Uncle Alex is on the left?


----------



## Sbiker (Jul 3, 2018)

Never thought about it, but today I've got EQ test and it showed very low scores (the middle score for normal people 42, for autists about 20, I have 12). It seems, I'm deep aspie, and I don't mind, how I could build career in this world further, if analysts tell, to the 2020 year 85% chances of career success would depend from the soft skills? ((


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 3, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> Never thought about it, but today I've got EQ test and it showed very low scores (the middle score for normal people 42, for autists about 20, I have 12). It seems, I'm deep aspie, and I don't mind, how I could build career in this world further, if analysts tell, to the 2020 year 85% chances of career success would depend from the soft skills? ((



I would not trust one EQ test as any kind of indicator of what to expect from yourself Sbiker any more than I would trust one IQ test as an indicator of anybody's intelligence.  And the EQ test is much more likely to be widely variable than the IQ test is, guys on average score lower than women on average and Alpha males are likely to be the group scoring lowest.  Wait until another day when you're feeling mellow and take another EQ test.  You might find the numbers very different than the one you took today.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 3, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> Never thought about it, but today I've got EQ test and it showed very low scores (the middle score for normal people 42, for autists about 20, I have 12). It seems, I'm deep aspie, and I don't mind, how I could build career in this world further, if analysts tell, to the 2020 year 85% chances of career success would depend from the soft skills? ((



I've never heard of an EQ test before.  I'm pretty sure I'd have a terrible score on any emotional stability test.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 3, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Never thought about it, but today I've got EQ test and it showed very low scores (the middle score for normal people 42, for autists about 20, I have 12). It seems, I'm deep aspie, and I don't mind, how I could build career in this world further, if analysts tell, to the 2020 year 85% chances of career success would depend from the soft skills? ((
> ...



You are probably underestimating yourself re EQ as much as you sometimes do on your other tests.    EQ however is not so much about emotional stability as much emotion drives you and, perhaps more importantly, how you read, relate to, and understand other people and how they are reacting to you, what you say, how you respond, etc.  "E" is generally empathy as much or more than emotion on these kinds of tests.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 3, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



You're discussing this with a guy who has the word hate permanently carved into his arm.  You may be overestimating my emotional state.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 3, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Maybe since the only way I have of knowing you is on this and a few other threads.  But I strongly suspect that the guy you are now is not the same guy who carved that into his arm.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 3, 2018)

If I tool an IQ test now I would probably look like an idiot. But if you spend some time answering those kinds of questions you get better at it.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 3, 2018)

Hello, friends, I am listening to fireworks outside my house. It drives my dogs nuts and then they drive me nuts.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 3, 2018)

Thinking of the Ringels tonight, hoping they are well and the move is going smoothly.

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_*Harper (Save's granddaughter), complications post op surgery a week ago.*
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo
Gracie
Nosmo's Uncle for good news and Aunt Roxie
Nosmo's Daisy
Hombre's sister
The Ringels moving in difficult transition

And we keep the porch light on so that many others scattered here and there can find their way back._
_
*Have courage and be kind. . *.





_


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 3, 2018)

drifter said:


> Hello, friends, I am listening to fireworks outside my house. It drives my dogs nuts and then they drive me nuts.


Isn't it a bit early for fireworks?  It's still only the 3rd here.  At least we really don't have much "night" at this time of year.  Unfortunately, it doesn't seem to deter everyone.  Some people just like to make a lot of noise and wouldn't appreciate the light show, and what it represents.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 3, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, friends, I am listening to fireworks outside my house. It drives my dogs nuts and then they drive me nuts.
> ...



My neighbors like to light off fireworks before and after 4th of July so I will probably deal with this all week.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 3, 2018)

drifter said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


Sorry.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 3, 2018)

drifter said:


> My neighbors like to light off fireworks before and after 4th of July so I will probably deal with this all week.



My condolences...


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 4, 2018)

Does anyone have special plans to celebrate?


----------



## Sbiker (Jul 4, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Never thought about it, but today I've got EQ test and it showed very low scores (the middle score for normal people 42, for autists about 20, I have 12). It seems, I'm deep aspie, and I don't mind, how I could build career in this world further, if analysts tell, to the 2020 year 85% chances of career success would depend from the soft skills? ((
> ...



I've got a several different tests and it seems, I really need to join a special community to make diagnosis more exact ) 

I have a lot of indications of aspie syndrome and it's really good, 'cause I know now, why my career so jumping in both directions and now I could prepare, how to avoid a negative things from my insensibility ))


----------



## Sbiker (Jul 4, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Never thought about it, but today I've got EQ test and it showed very low scores (the middle score for normal people 42, for autists about 20, I have 12). It seems, I'm deep aspie, and I don't mind, how I could build career in this world further, if analysts tell, to the 2020 year 85% chances of career success would depend from the soft skills? ((
> ...



It's not about stability, but about a kinds of "soft skills" - how to contact with other people and acting in interaction.. and so on...


----------



## Sbiker (Jul 4, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



If you want to compare, just see the "Good Doctor" series... Very exact movie about autism and how it could be ))


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 4, 2018)

drifter said:


> Hello, friends, I am listening to fireworks outside my house. It drives my dogs nuts and then they drive me nuts.



I feel so bad for the critters who are terrified of the fireworks.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 4, 2018)

drifter said:


> Does anyone have special plans to celebrate?



My Aunt Betty has some filet mignon she wants to offer for lunch today, so we'll go over there after while and cook them for her.  (She will be 92 in September but you would never know it--she is the proverbial energizer bunny.)


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 4, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Do you like that series?  I find the concept fascinating though I haven't taken time to watch it much.   I probably should  binge watch it this summer.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 4, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



Like Montrovant, I only know you here in the Coffee Shop with all the limitations of this kind of medium Sbiker.  But I am not seeing somebody who is unable to assimilate in social situations.  You became part of our little family here almost immediately when others find it hard to be comfortable with this.  That suggests your EQ probably isn't as low as it tested.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 4, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have special plans to celebrate?
> ...



Sounds like a lot of fun. I love that she's still alert, active and participating in life.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 4, 2018)

drifter said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Me too.  She has outlived all her immediate family and she and a cousin are the only ones remaining of her generation. Hombre and I, and on a limited basis our friend/quasi daughter Dana who is Aunt Betty's next door neighbor, are the only people Aunt Betty has that she can depend on to get there in an emergency, to be her driver to doctor's appointments etc.  She still drives to easy-to-get-to places but feels insecure if it involves heavy traffic or is more complicated to get to. 

Dana is a M.D., a couple of years older than our oldest kid, but since she developed serious heart problems and got the heart transplant, she has not been well since, so we are part of her support system too.  She does have others she can call on though while Aunt Betty really doesn't.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 4, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



As Plato said, "Know thyself."  I wouldn't wish Aspergers on anybody, but there are lots worse things, and if that is what you are dealing with, to recognize and manage  the syndrome is both wise and brave.


----------



## Sbiker (Jul 4, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I understand many of details in this series )


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## Sbiker (Jul 4, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



It's only mean, I have abilities to verbal communication. Frequently I don't feel nonverbal way of communications, when I interact "face-by-face". It's a serious minus in office politics, when you're working as a middle-level manager and so on. So, as I think, I have to keep the maximal distance from any hidden office politics and have to try to organize all communications in formal way.
Maybe it would be good way to work remote with USA clients, who knows... )


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## peach174 (Jul 4, 2018)

Happy 4th everyone!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 4, 2018)

Made the second to last run down to Roswell today with another 16' trailer, will have to go back this weekend, clean and load the few things we couldn't get in this run.  Good thing we got here when we did, set up the bed took showers and ordered pizza then went out on the back porch and watched fireworks all around us, was ready to go in at 9:30 when suddenly the biggest, longest and most colorful fireworks display that I have ever seen started up.  Glad we didn't miss it.  Now that the big shew is over the home fireworks shows have resumed including our next door neighbor.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 4, 2018)

BTW I/m tethering off my phone, won't have the house hooked up for TV and internet till the 9th.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 5, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_*Harper (Save's granddaughter), complications post op surgery a week ago.*
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo
Gracie
Nosmo's Uncle for good news and Aunt Roxie
Nosmo's Daisy
Hombre's sister
The Ringels moving in difficult transition

And we keep the porch light on so that many others scattered here and there can find their way back._
_



_


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 5, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> BTW I/m tethering off my phone, won't have the house hooked up for TV and internet till the 9th.



No internet?@!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 5, 2018)

Tomorrow (July 6th) is my birthday.  I will be 67 years old.  My age and IQ will be the same number!

BTW, Happy Birthday to my old internet pal, 007.  It’s his birthday too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 5, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> Tomorrow (July 6th) is my birthday.  I will be 67 years old.  My age and IQ will be the same number!
> 
> BTW, Happy Birthday to my old internet pal, 007.  It’s his birthday too.




Yes, you and 007 and Spoonman wherever he is.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 5, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> _And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_
> 
> ...


Foxy!  You'll be pleased to note that both Daisy and my Uncle Jim are back in the pink and doing fine!  Yesterday the family went,to Uncle Jim and Aunt Roxy's for a cookout.  The heat was unbearable, but Uncle Jim insisted on manning the gas grill, serving up burgers and pieces of chicken.  He's back to work as of Monday.

Meanwhile Daisy is back to running around the park as if she was still a pup.  When we stopped at my brother's house after a walk, she romped and played with his dog Teddy until they both went to his water dish and lapped it dry.  Then they both took a well deserved nap.

You can edit the vigil list for the better on my behalf!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 5, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...



Very good news, Nosmo.  I'm SO happy for great conclusions that allow us to shorten the vigil list!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 5, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Made the second to last run down to Roswell today with another 16' trailer, will have to go back this weekend, clean and load the few things we couldn't get in this run.  Good thing we got here when we did, set up the bed took showers and ordered pizza then went out on the back porch and watched fireworks all around us, was ready to go in at 9:30 when suddenly the biggest, longest and most colorful fireworks display that I have ever seen started up.  Glad we didn't miss it.  Now that the big shew is over the home fireworks shows have resumed including our next door neighbor.........


You guys don't have fire watch warnings?  We're at 'high' right now but that won't deter those who can simply hop in their RVs and haul ass while the rest of us burn to the ground.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 5, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Made the second to last run down to Roswell today with another 16' trailer, will have to go back this weekend, clean and load the few things we couldn't get in this run.  Good thing we got here when we did, set up the bed took showers and ordered pizza then went out on the back porch and watched fireworks all around us, was ready to go in at 9:30 when suddenly the biggest, longest and most colorful fireworks display that I have ever seen started up.  Glad we didn't miss it.  Now that the big shew is over the home fireworks shows have resumed including our next door neighbor.........
> ...


Apparently not out here in the "sticks".  What's funny is 90% of the home fireworks being set off are completely illegal back east.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 5, 2018)

Cooled down enough my brother and I went fishing after dinner...

If you hold out your hand and look at it you will see what we caught...

1st time we've been skunked this year...


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 5, 2018)

Some books that I bought in early May just got charged to my account today.  WTF?  2 months later is when the charge goes through?  I called the organization I bought the books from because at first, I had no idea what the charge was about.  The person explained it was for the books, and I was fairly shocked.  I spent a bunch of money around that time on school, between tuition and various books, so I never noticed that my account hadn't been charged.  Having $200 unexpectedly taken from my money sucks, even if it is money that was owed.  I really wish they'd just charged me before sending me the books, like any other company would.  I also had to buy some groceries I hadn't planned on, and just paid for my car insurance for another 6 months, so suddenly I have less money in the bank than I thought I would.  

Hopefully my friend and I can get the parts for my A/C installed this weekend so I don't have to pay more money to get someone to do that, too!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 5, 2018)

SFC Ollie said:


> Cooled down enough my brother and I went fishing after dinner...
> 
> If you hold out your hand and look at it you will see what we caught...
> 
> 1st time we've been skunked this year...


You caught a hand?  Where's the rest of the body?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 5, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Made the second to last run down to Roswell today with another 16' trailer, will have to go back this weekend, clean and load the few things we couldn't get in this run.  Good thing we got here when we did, set up the bed took showers and ordered pizza then went out on the back porch and watched fireworks all around us, was ready to go in at 9:30 when suddenly the biggest, longest and most colorful fireworks display that I have ever seen started up.  Glad we didn't miss it.  Now that the big shew is over the home fireworks shows have resumed including our next door neighbor.........
> ...



We in the extreme drought areas are under a fireworks ban except for the ones in controlled areas for public display and some small hand held stuff that doesn't go up into the area where it can travel.  A ban that is largely ignored but fortunately we haven't had the usual fires this year.  Monsoon rains and flash floods in central and northern New Mexico that began today should knock down at least some of the fire hazard.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 6, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_*Harper (Save's granddaughter), complications post op surgery*
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
Wellness for Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo
Gracie
Hombre's sister
The Ringels moving in difficult transition

And we keep the porch light on so that many others scattered here and there can find their way back._
_
*The summer monsoon has arrived in the southwest right on schedule hopefully bringing much needed rain and a bit of relief from the high desert heat:*



_


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 6, 2018)

And on Friday. . .

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO*
*BIG BLACK DOG*
*007*
*SPOONMAN*

*









*​


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 6, 2018)

To celebrate my birthday,Mrs. BBD and I are going to the horse races at Arlington Park today.  Should be a fun day.  Being 67 isn’t so bad.  It’s like being 18 after a hard night!


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 6, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> And on Friday. . .
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO*
> *BIG BLACK DOG*
> ...


Three good guys and awesome posters. Happy Birthday to one and all.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 6, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> To celebrate my birthday,Mrs. BBD and I are going to the horse races at Arlington Park today.  Should be a fun day.  Being 67 isn’t so bad.  It’s like being 18 after a hard night!


Today is the oldest *you*'ve *ever* *been*, and the youngest *you*'ll *ever* be again. Have fun, you two.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 6, 2018)

Happy Birthday BBD!


----------



## peach174 (Jul 6, 2018)

Last 4th of July I grilled bison bratwursts, but because the meat is so lean the ends were a little tough. 

This year I tried an experiment and baked them.
It turned out really juicy and delicious so I'm sharing if anyone wants to try it.  
I love it when cooking experiments turn out well, sometimes it doesn't. 

Turn oven to 350°

Use a small Reynolds oven bag.
Spread minced garlic on brats.
Put in oven bag, pour in low salt beef broth to cover brats half way.
Slice onions and apples and put them on top of the brats.
Cook for 30 minutes, then enjoy with brats with buns.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 6, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> To celebrate my birthday,Mrs. BBD and I are going to the horse races at Arlington Park today.  Should be a fun day.  Being 67 isn’t so bad.  It’s like being 18 after a hard night!



Put $2 on Number 7 for me.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 6, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> To celebrate my birthday,Mrs. BBD and I are going to the horse races at Arlington Park today.  Should be a fun day.  Being 67 isn’t so bad.  It’s like being 18 after a hard night!


Gimme Pappy's Mustache ta place in da sixt.  Have the time of your life!


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 6, 2018)

I got a visit from Jehovah Witnesses today. I always try to be nice to them I figure enough people are probably mean to them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 6, 2018)

peach174 said:


> Last 4th of July I grilled bison bratwursts, but because the meat is so lean the ends were a little tough.
> 
> This year I tried an experiment and baked them.
> It turned out really juicy and delicious so I'm sharing if anyone wants to try it.
> ...



Sounds good.  I would enjoy that I think.  But we don't eat a lot of bison bratwurst at our house. So I just 'toast' the ones we do eat in the toaster oven until the skin is bubbly and browned.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 6, 2018)

drifter said:


> I got a visit from Jehovah Witnesses today. I always try to be nice to them I figure enough people are probably mean to them.



Good for you.  When we lived up on the mountain, on days I wasn't working outside the home and Hombre was working out of town, I would get so lonely I invited the Jehovah Witnesses in.  No, I wasn't a candidate for conversion, but they were actually lovely people and good company.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 6, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I got a visit from Jehovah Witnesses today. I always try to be nice to them I figure enough people are probably mean to them.
> ...



I'm in Utah so it's rare to see a Jehovah Witness.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 6, 2018)

drifter said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



We used to get a lot of visitors from your state too.  They also were delightful people though. 

Where did I get the idea you were in Arizona with Peach????  Oh well.  Utah isn't that far off.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 6, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Cooled down enough my brother and I went fishing after dinner...
> ...


An empty hand....


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 6, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Well, I lived in Phoenix as a kid.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 7, 2018)

Good night darlinks.  No change in the Vigil List.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 7, 2018)

I'm baking a big batch of Calico Beans for a BBQ this afternoon. They smell DELISH!!!!


----------



## peach174 (Jul 7, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Last 4th of July I grilled bison bratwursts, but because the meat is so lean the ends were a little tough.
> ...



You can do it with regular bratwurst also.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 7, 2018)

boedicca said:


> I'm baking a big batch of Calico Beans for a BBQ this afternoon. They smell DELISH!!!!


I would love it, the wife on the other hand doesn't do beans.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 7, 2018)

We were going to go up to Albuquerque and finish up today but both of us were so worn out we just couldn't do it so today is another day of rest and relaxation.  Most likely we'll vegetate tomorrow also........


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 7, 2018)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I know.  But unless it is something I REALLY want to do, I'm pretty basically lazy when I can justify being that way.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 7, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> We were going to go up to Albuquerque and finish up today but both of us were so worn out we just couldn't do it so today is another day of rest and relaxation.  Most likely we'll vegetate tomorrow also........



It is wise to know one's limits and not exceed them unless necessary to do so.  

It's only roughly 3-1/2 hours to Roswell, but that is the longest 3-1/2 hours anybody will ever drive.  When we were still working and on the road, we had to figure out where we could get a decent bite to eat with a bathroom in Vaughn which is pretty much the only place to stop once you leave Clines Corners.  Is there still an operating gas station in Encino?  We haven't been through there in about eight years.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 7, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > We were going to go up to Albuquerque and finish up today but both of us were so worn out we just couldn't do it so today is another day of rest and relaxation.  Most likely we'll vegetate tomorrow also........
> ...


Encino is about dead, no gas stations that I noticed.  As for eating we wait till we get to our destination.  The only part of the trip that seems to take forever is the stretch between Vaughn and Roswell, five minutes into it I find myself asking myself; "are we there yet?"  
Our typical stops along the way are Vaughn and Moriarty, we fill up at Moriarty, sometimes up to .20 cents a gallon cheaper than any of the rest, Cline's Corner and Vaughn are the most expensive.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 7, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > I'm baking a big batch of Calico Beans for a BBQ this afternoon. They smell DELISH!!!!
> ...




These are so easy to make, it's almost sinful.  You just mix up cans of beans (pork-n-beans, kidney, lima and butter), with fried bacon, browned ground beef, onion, celery, ketchup, dry mustard, vinegar, salt, brown sugar and liquid smoke - and bake for 1.5 hours.  It's not really cooking - just an easy Hot Dish.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 7, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Like my cabbage, onions and kielbasa, I can eat it for days on in but the wife hates it, cabbage and what she calls "hot dogs..........


----------



## boedicca (Jul 7, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I love sausage and cabbage...and knockwurst and sauerkraut.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 7, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Love cabbage, not all that crazy about sauerkraut though.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 7, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




I like fermented foods, except for kimchee.  Can't stand that stuff.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 7, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Pretty close to our house specialty baked beans except I don't put hamburger in them.  I might have to try that.  I will mix navy, pinto, and pork n beans, and in a pinch black-eyed peas,  but haven't used lima beans or butter beans that I have considered unfit for human consumption since I was a kid.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 7, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



You might like my bierochs, another house speciality with indivdual servings of seasoned browned hamburger and sauteed cabbage and onion baked inside a bread dough.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 7, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


You're like Pop in reverse.  He loved dill pickles but could not stomach cucumbers.

I love sauerkraut and cabbage and cucumbers and pickles.  I just don't eat poultry, mushrooms and melons of any sort.

So, I'm basically a farting old man without greasy fingers.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 8, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




I sometimes do the Calico Beans as vegetarian - leave out bacon and hamburger.  The bit of liquid smoke is the key thing, imo - and lots of onion!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 8, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



My tastes are pretty eclectic and include most ethnic cuisines, and there are no real taboos other than jellied eels and lima beans , but food has to look good and smell good to me in order to be appealing.

And it depends on how fermented foods are used too.  For instance I don't like to drink buttermilk, but it sure makes great biscuits.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 8, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




I've never tried jellied eels, can't say that the concept appeals to me, either.

I also can't stand drinking buttermilk, but it does make the best biscuits (with lard, of course).


----------



## boedicca (Jul 8, 2018)

Yum - hot, fresh-baked oat scone with currants.

I love having a Sunday morning at home with time to bake.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 8, 2018)

This morning I confirmed something I suspected for a while.  Haven't had bananas for a while, last time I had one it gave me a mildly upset stomach.  This morning I ate one which resulted in an almost instant sever upset stomach, I'm not allergic, I'm banana intolerant.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 8, 2018)

As are quite a few people. 

Took me a bit but I tracked down this bit of information that was needed by another person at our house recently--we needed to know whether she was suffering an allergy, in which case I needed to adjust our cuisine here, or an intolerance.  It is pretty easy to avoid eating bananas; not so easy to avoid all contact with them.

Hers is definite intolerance.  But she found this piece on a 'York Test' site and means to correct the intolerance for some.  Pretty pricey though.  Don't know if she ever followed through.

If you suspect you are experiencing intolerance to banana you should first consult your GP to rule out a more serious cause for your symptoms. If your symptoms aren’t caused by an underlying condition, you might like to confirm whether food intolerance is the cause by taking a YorkTest food intolerance programme. Unlike allergies, intolerances aren’t always lifelong. It is possible to reintroduce trigger foods into the diet after a period of elimination so you might not have to miss out on that teatime banana bread forever.​Could You Have a Banana Allergy or Intolerance? | YorkTest


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 8, 2018)

This is my brother's 58th birthday!  He is my one and only sibling.  And I remember the day he was born.  I was sheltered at Grandma's house on Avondale Street.  It was a steamy, humid July day and Grandma kept me filled with popsicles.  Dean, her dog, and I played in the fenced in backyard and got permission to go three doors down the street to Nick's Market to buy a Hershey bar.  Nick's was one of the many neighborhood groceries that could not survive the advent of the supermarket.

Pop showed up beaming with pride around 3:00 that afternoon.  He showed me a toy duck that was to be my gift to the new addition to the family.  I remember wanting that duck for myself, but there was a higher calling and gallantry was what was needed then.

In the fifty eight years since, I grew to understand precisely what brotherhood entailed.  Unconditional support, defense against the bullies, plotting and planning to our mutual benefit and devotion beyond measure.  And I have received all that back ten fold in these years between his birth and today.

He's a far better man than I and I would walk through hell wearing a gasoline suit to keep him safe, happy and healthy.

So even though he is not a member of any message board, I would appeal to the Coffee Shop community to join me in wishing him a very happy birthday!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 8, 2018)

Happy Birthday to Nosmo's brother.  A brother or sister are really special people if we're lucky, and it sounds like Nosmo was really lucky.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 8, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Happy Birthday to Nosmo's brother.  A brother or sister are really special people if we're lucky, and it sounds like Nosmo was really lucky.


My oldest and dearest friend, my friend for better than fifty years now is my age.  His brother is my brother's age.  My parents dated his parents while they were in high school together.  We were all raised in the same church, we were all Cub Scouts and Boy Scouts together.  

And the consistency in our family dynamic has born fruit.  My friend is as close to his brother as I am with mine.  We still all hang out together at parties, family reunions and, regrettably funerals.  We know what brotherhood means and try to set an example for our growing families.

Frankly, I've never understood the dynamic of the dysfunctional family.  Dysfunctional is not in my definition of 'family'.  I pity those who do not treasure their kin.  I hear stories of family members not speaking to each other for years.  It's sad, and rather silly.  The benefits of strong family are so overwhelming, why would anyone turn their backs on such a treasure?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 8, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Birthday to Nosmo's brother.  A brother or sister are really special people if we're lucky, and it sounds like Nosmo was really lucky.
> ...



I don't know, but it happens.  So I appreciate that you count your blessings with the family you have, whether by blood or by the bond of brotherly love..


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 8, 2018)

drifter said:


> I got a visit from Jehovah Witnesses today. I always try to be nice to them I figure enough people are probably mean to them.


My sister is a Jovie.  She sent some associates to visit me once.  After about three minutes of their presentation, we were swapping moose recipes and talking about fishing!  Really, they're people like the rest of us, mostly.  Once, I joked with my sister that she was kinda like an Amway saleswoman for god.  She laughed and agreed that it might appear like that at times.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 8, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I got a visit from Jehovah Witnesses today. I always try to be nice to them I figure enough people are probably mean to them.
> ...


That's better than what happened when a friend of mine sent the Mormon "elders" to visit me.  First, I guess they are not supposed to accept refreshments.  I invited them in and took them to the visitors' parlor, furnished in part with velvet wing chairs.  The two youngsters promptly took to armchairs and set up their presentation.  How unfortunate that one of them was allergic to cats.  At the time I was fostering homeless cats and I think there must have been a dozen in residence.  Kid broke out, drooled and sniveled, but he did gamely soldier on.  Needless to say, he did not return for the next session.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 8, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


I've discovered that kimchee takes many different forms.  That comes from working with and befriending Koreans who love to cook and to share.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 8, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Something like pasties.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 8, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Have you ever tried including sauteed carrots?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 8, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I got a visit from Jehovah Witnesses today. I always try to be nice to them I figure enough people are probably mean to them.
> ...


I just tell em I'm Catholic, they generally run the other direction.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 8, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Pasties??


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 8, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> As are quite a few people.
> 
> Took me a bit but I tracked down this bit of information that was needed by another person at our house recently--we needed to know whether she was suffering an allergy, in which case I needed to adjust our cuisine here, or an intolerance.  It is pretty easy to avoid eating bananas; not so easy to avoid all contact with them.
> 
> ...


Don't really care all that much about bananas so no great loss.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 8, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


"A *pasty* or *pastie* (/ˈpɑːsti/ or /ˈpæsti/, Cornish: _Pasti_)[1] is a baked pastry, a traditional variety of which is particularly associated with Cornwall, United Kingdom. It is made by placing an uncooked filling, typically meat and vegetables, on one half of a flat shortcrust pastry circle, folding the pastry in half to wrap the filling in a semicircle and crimping the curved edge to form a seal before baking."  Popular among Youpers.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 8, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Better get that funny bone in a sling there brother......


----------



## Sbiker (Jul 9, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Hi, gallantwarrior!!! I just intended to ask you about the weather, because I'll go to Vladivostok this evening and for me it and Ankorage were "somewhere far far away and close there", but map says, it's about 5K km to you in addtion  So I would be only a half closer... But... anyway - how the weather at the edge of Pacific Ocean?


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 9, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Birthday to Nosmo's brother.  A brother or sister are really special people if we're lucky, and it sounds like Nosmo was really lucky.
> ...



I've never understood the idea that blood relations must be liked.  Being related to someone is no guarantee you will like them as people.  If someone is an ass, and you are related to them...they are still an ass.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 9, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



That is true, and there are many dysfunctional families and a lot of people have one or more relatives they simply don't like or get along with.

The point is that Nosmo has a family he likes, respects, loves, and appreciates and also has close friends he feels the same way about.  He is truly a blessed man.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 9, 2018)

Finally, TV and internet all fiber optic and wifi......  And fast!!!  Need a new modem though, my relatively new Arris modem doesn't work with the fiber optic connection and all I had was an older Belkin AC1200.  Will go to Wally World and pick up the Linksys AC1750 I put on hold.
What was kinda funny is they showed up, used a trencher to run to fiber from the alley hub, hooked me up for internet then asked me if there was anything else......  Uuummmm, where's the TV?  You ordered TV?  It's not on my work order.......  
So the contractor went to the office, picked up the TV boxes and finally had them installed around 5:15.  The TV in the living room is connected via wifi.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 9, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> The point is that Nosmo has a family he likes, respects, loves, and appreciates and also has close friends he feels the same way about. He is truly a blessed man.



Foxfyre, no truer words have been spoken today... The great part about Kings relationship, it is reciprocated... I just have a few regrets in life... One of the things I think I always missed out on was having a flock of brothers and sisters... Being a only child was, well lets say different...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 9, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > The point is that Nosmo has a family he likes, respects, loves, and appreciates and also has close friends he feels the same way about. He is truly a blessed man.
> ...



I hear you.  i have a sister, but she is so much older than me that we had nothing in common when we were growing up so I essentially was raised as an only child.  There are advantages and disadvantages to that but I too would have loved to have been in a large family.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 9, 2018)

We weren't the cast of With Twelve you get Eggroll.  We were the statistically median Babyboomer era nuclear family.  My brother and I are three and a half years apart, born in the shank of the Babyboom.  

As a matter of fact, the Cold War played an ancillary role in our young lives.  Folks born, as I was, in 1957 posted the lowest all time scores on the SAT and the ACT.  The atmospheric nuclear testing out west was at it's peak.  And those tests produced a nuclear poison.  That poison drifted east along the jet stream and settled on this side of the Mississippi.  I can't fathom the concentration of that poison from Missouri to California.  Some believe that the testing warped our brains still growing under our fontanels.  So, in service to our country, I take pride in being among those with below average college entry tests.

But I digress.  The family dynamic I so love was planted in Mom and Pop's very DNA.  When Pop was born his folks, my Grandparents lived in the same big house with Grandpa's parents.  So, my Pop's family and my Gramdpa's older brother, my Uncle Alex and his wife, my Aunt Helen.  Down the hall from them could be found my fabled Uncle Ducky, his younger brother my Uncle Robert and my aunts Dorothy and Louise.

The house must have groaned under all that humanity.  Whenever we went out to dinner at our favorite Italian restaurant, Fiorello's, Pop would steer that big ol' Mercury through the streets of his old stompin' grounds and point out the revered house.

Mom, on the other hand, was really truly raised on a houseboat moored on the north bank of the Ohio River.  Way before the Depression, but especially during the Depression, there were dozens of houseboats tied up along rickety docks on the riverfront.  The lucky ones had electricity and running water.  Mom was among the lucky.  They were still mired in the perpetual skinned knee of growing up on the river and securing as many groceries as you can.

But Mom grew up with her Mom and Dad and her sisters Jeannie and Roxy.  And Mom fell asleep every night the river was navigable with the rock-a-bye rhythm of the wake from paddle boats.  And the lullaby music of the steam whistles on locomotives while the driving wheels provided a rhythm section. (the Army Corps. of Engineers dammed the river along with the WPA)  She lived a latter day Huckleberry Finn lifestyle.  She smiles and sighs, "It was wonderful!"

Two folks who had family love and respect as the pillars of their character met in high school.  Pop was athletic and ran track.  Mom was a cheerleader.  They graduated in 1951 while Harry Truman was president.  They married the day Dwight Eisenhower was sworn in in 1953.  

Then, as the decade of Elvis and the Edsel simmered on, they began a family of their own.  We weren't perfect.  We are, afterall, humans.  But we always stuck together.  No doors were neither shut nor slammed.  Everyone knew that we loved one another and why would you endanger that love?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 10, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



No.  My bierochs filling is quite cooked before encasing in a yeast bread dough--not pastry. So while the concept is similar, they are very different animals.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 10, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > The point is that Nosmo has a family he likes, respects, loves, and appreciates and also has close friends he feels the same way about. He is truly a blessed man.
> ...



I have 2 brothers; 1 older, 1 younger.  My parents got divorced when I was perhaps 8 years old, and my brothers and I all lived with my mother.  By the time I was around 12 things had gotten so bad between my older brother and I that I ended up living with my father.  I can remember hitting him (my older brother) with a bicycle pump and punching through the glass pane of a door trying to get to him.  He was very good at getting under your skin, and liked to do it often.  It was something that even adults noticed and occasionally would comment on.  Mix that sort of instigation with the bad temper I inherited from my father and you ended up with a terrible combination.  Looking back, it must have been worse than I remember, at least in the day to day stuff, for my mother to have been willing to let me leave to live with my father.

Clearly having siblings can be wonderful...but it can be crappy, too.    You may not have missed out on anything you wanted to experience by being an only child.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 10, 2018)

Picked up my new router today, just finished installing it and my wifi signal strength just went through the roof and my internet got even faster.  I'm a happy camper...... in that arena, otherwise I'm exhausted, I'm still sore all over and now my feet hurt after shopping plus I could use a nap........


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 10, 2018)

The dogs sometimes drive me crazy, and I'd prefer not having to deal with them, but they can be cute:



 

Of course, that's them laying right next to my chair, meaning I'll have to move them if I want to move my chair to the side at all.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 10, 2018)

I have good news,and bad news about my personal well being.

The good news is I went for my six monthly dental check up today, and the dentist said not only don't I need any work she had never seen my mouth looking so clean. I explained that is because ever since she told me at my last appointment that I might loose all my teeth from gum disease I have been flossing and using mouthwash.

The bad news is I just looked up the causes of dizzy spells when you stand up, and it says the cause is abnormal control of blood pressure. I suppose I will have to go to the doctors about it eventually.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 10, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > The point is that Nosmo has a family he likes, respects, loves, and appreciates and also has close friends he feels the same way about. He is truly a blessed man.
> ...


I was oldest of eight, five brothers and three sisters.  As adults, some of us get along quite well and have a blast whenever we can get together.  Others, not so much.  One sister hates all of us but will communicate with the youngest sister.  One brother is in prison because he's an ass who has blown so many opportunities, he's not wasting anyone's time.  One brother has already passed on.  And one brother's wife considers the rest of us total reprobates and not worthy of her consideration.  I try to keep up with some of them, but matching times and schedules can be challenging.  But being part of a large family was a lot of fun growing up.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 10, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


We fought like pitbull dogs, my father even encouraged fighting by arranging matches between various factions of my siblings.  Where and when I grew up, it was typical to fight with other kids on the block, usually over turf rights and building materials.  My dad had a strict with your shield or on it philosophy.  Guess that's what growing up as the offspring of a Marine means.  Lots of my fellow Marine Corps brats were raised the same way.  Warriors all!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 10, 2018)

My daughter called last night to vent about her marital problems.  The partner must have noticed the topic and he got up and came downstairs and was to obviously listening and lapping up all the terrible information about my SIL.  I really hate it when he does that because he will use such information later to pick fights with me and to be ultra-critical of my SIL (who is like a younger version of the partner, really).  As soon as the daughter and I changed the subject to parthenogenesis in turkeys, partner decided he was pretty tired after all and went back upstairs to his bedroom.  Why do some people have to listen in to conversations that concern them not in the least?  Naturally, one of his first references this morning was to my daughter's perceived problems.  I did not rise to the bait.  
Some people are just assholes!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 10, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> I have good news,and bad news about my personal well being.
> 
> The good news is I went for my six monthly dental check up today, and the dentist said not only don't I need any work she had never seen my mouth looking so clean. I explained that is because ever since she told me at my last appointment that I might loose all my teeth from gum disease I have been flossing and using mouthwash.
> 
> The bad news is I just looked up the causes of dizzy spells when you stand up, and it says the cause is abnormal control of blood pressure. I suppose I will have to go to the doctors about it eventually.



Vertigo or dizzy spells can be caused by many things from the most simple and innocuous like a mild ear infection to something more serious as you indicated.  But yes.  You should see a doctor about it.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 10, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I have good news,and bad news about my personal well being.
> ...



I get dizzy and headrushes frequently, I also have fainted a few times over the years. I can feel when I am going to faint things start to go dark and it's like a little circle then I drop.

I have high blood pressure and previously was diagnosed anemic. Anemia can cause it, so can heart trouble and ear infections, also dehydration.


----------



## danielpalos (Jul 10, 2018)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 10, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> I have good news,and bad news about my personal well being.
> 
> The good news is I went for my six monthly dental check up today, and the dentist said not only don't I need any work she had never seen my mouth looking so clean. I explained that is because ever since she told me at my last appointment that I might loose all my teeth from gum disease I have been flossing and using mouthwash.
> 
> The bad news is I just looked up the causes of dizzy spells when you stand up, and it says the cause is abnormal control of blood pressure. I suppose I will have to go to the doctors about it eventually.


I would say go now, high blood pressure is nothing to play around with.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 10, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > The point is that Nosmo has a family he likes, respects, loves, and appreciates and also has close friends he feels the same way about. He is truly a blessed man.
> ...





Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > The point is that Nosmo has a family he likes, respects, loves, and appreciates and also has close friends he feels the same way about. He is truly a blessed man.
> ...





Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > The point is that Nosmo has a family he likes, respects, loves, and appreciates and also has close friends he feels the same way about. He is truly a blessed man.
> ...



Yes it is different.
Mr. Peach and I are both only children.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 10, 2018)

peach174 said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Sooo, you've been lying, you two have never aged....


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 11, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

_And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for_

_*Harper (Save's granddaughter), complications post op surgery*
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo
Gracie
Hombre's sister
The Ringels moving in difficult transition

And we keep the porch light on so that many others scattered here and there can find their way back.

*Looking ahead, July 11 is picking blueberries day and also teddy bear picnic day.  We have house guests all week though so I don't know that I'll have time to do either. *



_


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 11, 2018)

Hey I finally found a condition I don't have ANY symptoms of.  (Though now that they brought it up, I will probably develop some.  )


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 11, 2018)

News from England, we are in a drought and have had very little rain since the beginning of June. The crops have failed, and there seems no end in sight.

There is football fever here as England go into tonight's game. If we win we will face France in the final on Sunday.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 11, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> News from England, we are in a drought and have had very little rain since the beginning of June. The crops have failed, and there seems no end in sight.
> 
> There is football fever here as England go into tonight's game. If we win we will face France in the final on Sunday.



Would have give your post a 'winner' for England for good luck for the game but I would have had to give the winner for the drought too that is a bad thing.  Predicting we'll be getting another El Nino later on that means wetter weather for us hopefully.  Don't know if it affects you or not.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 11, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> News from England, we are in a drought and have had very little rain since the beginning of June. The crops have failed, and there seems no end in sight.
> 
> There is football fever here as England go into tonight's game. If we win we will face France in the final on Sunday.


I'd send you some rain if I could.  It's been raining pretty steadily for the last four days and everything is soggy here.  I like rain, in limited & necessary quantities.  My daughter's been experiencing monsoon season over where she lives.  I'm sure she'd send you a bit of rain with a stiff breeze if she could.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 11, 2018)

Well shoot.  England lost.    So it will be Croatia and France in the World Cup championship.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 11, 2018)

If you like really good, not candy sweet, super creamy ice cream and you have it available you need to try Tillamook.  Been eating it for about a year now, best I ever had. 

Here's just a couple;


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 11, 2018)

This one's my favorite (next to regular old vanilla that is.......).


----------



## peach174 (Jul 12, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...





Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...



We both refuse to grow old, no matter how old we get. 
We will always think young!!!!!!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 12, 2018)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



That's me.  I honestly feel, think, process, care, hope, get excited, love, anticipate as strongly as I did in my 20's, 30's 40's, 50's--minus the unpleasant emotional roller coaster the young deal with--and I have as much interest in interesting things. . .BUT. . .my body more and more reminds me that I am not in my 20's, 30's, 40's. . ..

The thing I resent the most about 'old age' is it robs me of the stamina I once had.

It's the price we pay I guess for all the wisdom that accumulates just by living our lives.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 12, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> This one's my favorite (next to regular old vanilla that is.......).



We like Tillamook too and it is made from really good stuff.  They are making Texas Blue Bell ice cream again after a long lay off and we're getting that in this area.  Some say the best ice cream in the world and I do like that it comes in a whole half gallon container instead of the 3/4 half gallon as most ice cream is packaged.

But you compare the ingredients in Blue Bell with those in Tillamook, and Tillamook wins.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 12, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > This one's my favorite (next to regular old vanilla that is.......).
> ...


I agree except that Blue Bell is waaaaayyyyyy too sweet for my tastes.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 12, 2018)

Just got back a little while ago from putting two new tires on the back of the truck......  Almost $300 and that was on sale.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 12, 2018)

A little about the house we're renting, I mentioned an alleyway earlier in the week, well it's more of a gravel road and beyond that is a field roughly a mile and a half deep by a half mile wide, we're near the western edge of the town.  There is a new apartment complex roughly a half a mile back and to the right and some other buildings beyond that with the pecan groves starting at the mile and a half border.  The house is near the same square footage as the one in Albuquerque with all tile and Pergo type flooring with a fireplace we will probably never use.  The bathrooms are slightly bigger here as is the master bath and my "office".  There's a cinder block wall around the back yard with a cinder block storage unit that's double the size we had in Albuquerque.  The kitchen is bigger also but the windows, though well maintained are the original single pane window although the owner put in a new glass sliding door so that's a definite plus.  Just the other day the owner/landlord sent over her yard guy to mow the weeds and grass for us, they've been really good and helpful.
The wife's job so far this week is orientation and we're getting used to getting up at 6 AM again....... not fun.....
I'm getting to know the town with having to run errands but in a town of about 50k people just how much getting to know does one have to do......


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 12, 2018)

I just got done with my accounting final.  I didn't go through all of the chapter reviews, I just did the overall mandatory review and hoped I'd be able to kind of wing it.  I got a helpful email from my professor a couple of days ago letting me know that I needed to get a 30 to end up with a B for the class, or an 80.2 to get an A.  There were plenty of things I didn't remember or didn't remember fully, so I wasn't confident about getting the 80.  I ended up with an 84.8, which is apparently about 9 points better than the class average so far.

This class was an 8 week one, but my other 4 classes are 10 week, so I still have a couple of weeks until I finish the semester.

Oh, and I did not get my car's A/C fixed.  My friend didn't feel confident about doing it, especially as it would be hard to get at everything without going from underneath or taking out various pieces.  Unfortunately, so far my second option has not even come to look at it.  I'm not sure what I'll do next.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 13, 2018)

Wooh scary ! Its Friday the thirteenth, and its a full moon. The witches will be busy tonight.

 For myself I could not sleep, but while laying awake I thought up how we can send the human race to other stars systems. Its a very simple idea which is almost do able with existing technology.

You build an atomic powered space ship and man it with artificially intelligent robots. You then load it with frozen human eggs and sperm. Also farmyard animals and crop seeds. The robots would fly the ship to a habitable planet, then build farms and create animals from the frozen stock. When they had suitable habitation and food supplies the robots would create human babies and rear them and teach them.

The mother ship computer would have all human knowledge in its memory banks and the space ship would require no oxygen , fuel, water or food. Its do able, don't you think?


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 13, 2018)

Todays a special day. Not only may I become the father of the universe with my idea of seeding space with humans, it is exactly five years to the day since I had a drink of alcohol.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 13, 2018)

Hmm ! I have just thought of a problem with sending frozen eggs into space. I was thinking test tube baby's are grown in a test tube. But actually when the egg is fertilized the egg is planted into a female womb to grow.
 To grow eggs to baby's without a womb would require technology we probably don't have, and may never be able to create.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 13, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Just got back a little while ago from putting two new tires on the back of the truck......  Almost $300 and that was on sale.



So sort of like boat dock bumpers?


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 13, 2018)

Last evening I watched the fireflies perform one of their last shows of the summer.  Their courtship is growing dim, but they still manage to amaze.  Across St. Clair Avenue from my brother's house is scenic Riverview Cemetery.  The cemetery is atop the hill and a slope slides gentry down to the curb of the street.  Along that stretch rises a line of hemlocks soaring to fifty feet tall.  Along their base is a string of rhododendrons forming a sort of hedge.  If you watch above the rhododendrons and beneath the boughs of the hemlocks at the right time of the evening, you can watch the fireflies court and spark one another.

The grass is filled with them while others hover a few feet above.  The landward bugs begin to light, sweeping up the hill like a magic carpet.  The airborne bugs respond like fluorescent confetti.

When I was a young man they would have laser light shows at the Buhl Planetarium in Pittsburgh.  Laser Floyd or Laser Zeppelin would amaze a couple hundred stoners on a Friday night.  It kept us off the street and gave us something to do.  Fireflies in a cemetery now serve as a wonderful light show.  Back to basics, I suppose.

Soon the cicadas will emerge and rattle the evening soundscape.  Their grotesque carcasses will litter the ground and then, as soon as they come out, they will burrow back into the earth from whence they came.

The other big change to the soundscape in these parts is the rehearsals of the ELHS Marching Band (go Potters!).  They begin with the drum section banging out cadences and thumping out rhythm.  By 10:00 am, the brass section is ready to blare forth a melody.  I don't recognize it yet.  They are definitely playing in unison, but they seem to have the musical flare of the wind whistling across empty Pepsi can snagged on a barbed wire fence.

One of my Game Night buddies has a son in the Pride of the Potters marching band.  Perhaps he can help me identify what song they are so diligently and relentlessly rehearsing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 13, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Todays a special day. Not only may I become the father of the universe with my idea of seeding space with humans, it is exactly five years to the day since I had a drink of alcohol.



So Happy Birthday, Dajjal!  Those winning the battle birthdays are special too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 13, 2018)

Anybody feeling extra compassionate today?


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 13, 2018)

Does anyone here have experience with statistics?  I am getting annoyed by a problem in my healthcare statistics class regarding the difference between descriptive and inferential statistics and I'm looking for help understanding why I'm wrong (or possibly why the teacher is wrong).


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 14, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> A little about the house we're renting, I mentioned an alleyway earlier in the week, well it's more of a gravel road and beyond that is a field roughly a mile and a half deep by a half mile wide, we're near the western edge of the town.  There is a new apartment complex roughly a half a mile back and to the right and some other buildings beyond that with the pecan groves starting at the mile and a half border.  The house is near the same square footage as the one in Albuquerque with all tile and Pergo type flooring with a fireplace we will probably never use.  The bathrooms are slightly bigger here as is the master bath and my "office".  There's a cinder block wall around the back yard with a cinder block storage unit that's double the size we had in Albuquerque.  The kitchen is bigger also but the windows, though well maintained are the original single pane window although the owner put in a new glass sliding door so that's a definite plus.  Just the other day the owner/landlord sent over her yard guy to mow the weeds and grass for us, they've been really good and helpful.
> The wife's job so far this week is orientation and we're getting used to getting up at 6 AM again....... not fun.....
> I'm getting to know the town with having to run errands but in a town of about 50k people just how much getting to know does one have to do......


How are your furkids taking the move?  I don't recall you having mentioned them lately.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 14, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Wooh scary ! Its Friday the thirteenth, and its a full moon. The witches will be busy tonight.
> 
> For myself I could not sleep, but while laying awake I thought up how we can send the human race to other stars systems. Its a very simple idea which is almost do able with existing technology.
> 
> ...


You've been reading Robert Heinlein then?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 14, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Does anyone here have experience with statistics?  I am getting annoyed by a problem in my healthcare statistics class regarding the difference between descriptive and inferential statistics and I'm looking for help understanding why I'm wrong (or possibly why the teacher is wrong).



My daughter is the statistics expert and unfortunately I am not.  But ironically I had a discussion with somebody else--mostly related to political polling--and looked it up.  This article seems to be very comprehensive, but in all honesty didn't help me a whole lot.  (I didn't take a lot of time really studying it though.)  Maybe it will make more sense to you?
Difference Between Descriptive and Inferential Statistics: Descriptive vs Inferential Statistics Compared


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 14, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone here have experience with statistics?  I am getting annoyed by a problem in my healthcare statistics class regarding the difference between descriptive and inferential statistics and I'm looking for help understanding why I'm wrong (or possibly why the teacher is wrong).
> ...



Unfortunately, the problem is that I have looked up the definitions of descriptive and inferential statistics over and over again, and I still am convinced that my teacher is wrong regarding a particular problem we had.  At this point the teacher is annoyed and doesn't want to discuss it anymore, which is pretty frustrating because I ended up failing an assignment with only 6 questions because I got 2 wrong, but I still don't see how they can be wrong.

Basically, there's a sample of 500 people from New York City.  210 have O+ blood.  Then you get a statement that 42% of the people of NYC have O+ blood, and are asked if that is descriptive or inferential statistics.  I say it is inferential because it is taking a sample data set (the 500 people) and generalizing that to a larger population (NYC).  My teacher is telling me that it is descriptive, because NYC is the data set and the 500 people are a sample of that data set.  

What I've gotten from her is that inferential statistics only apply to a population outside of that which you draw a sample from, but that contradicts multiple definitions for inferential statistics I have seen.  In the link you just gave, for example, it says "Inferential statistics is the branch of statistics, which derive conclusions about the concerned population from the data set obtained from a sample subjected to random, observational, and sampling variations."  In the question, it seems to me that the "concerned population" would be the population of NYC.

I actually think that the questions may have been poorly written and that it may actually have been trying to say that 42% of the 500 people have O+ blood, rather than all of NYC.  

Whatever the case, I'm not comfortable just leaving a failing grade when I think that I am correct.  Unfortunately there doesn't seem to be a good way to prove (or disprove) my point.  If I knew someone with a PhD in statistics I'd ask them, and maybe have them give me an explanation to tell the teacher if it turns out I'm correct.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 14, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



The daughter has the PhD and is an expert in statistics, but she isn't a statistics specialists and would probably tell you that you need somebody who is for that.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 15, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



You are taking a descriptive statistic from the sample and making an inferential statistical evaluation of another population based on the descriptive one.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 15, 2018)

No one understands statistics is an inferential stat based on our descriptive sample here.


----------



## Dalia (Jul 15, 2018)

Hello Foxfire and all France is world champion in football so we celebrated today, I'm a little tipsy tonight but hey I was absent from the forum for a long time and I'm happy to return to the forum.
Vive la France /Long live France and a video that represents Brigitte Bardot the woman with a heart of gold who loves animals just like me


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 15, 2018)

Dalia said:


> Hello Foxfire and all France is world champion in football so we celebrated today, I'm a little tipsy tonight but hey I was absent from the forum for a long time and I'm happy to return to the forum.
> Vive la France /Long live France and a video that represents Brigitte Bardot the woman with a heart of gold who loves animals just like me



Viva la France! Dalia.  Congratulations on the world championship.  And tipsy or not we are always happy when you stop by!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 15, 2018)

Dalia said:


> Hello Foxfire and all France is world champion in football so we celebrated today, I'm a little tipsy tonight but hey I was absent from the forum for a long time and I'm happy to return to the forum.
> Vive la France /Long live France and a video that represents Brigitte Bardot the woman with a heart of gold who loves animals just like me


France actually won something??!!!



Just joking, Congrats!!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 15, 2018)

Yesterday was a tough one, got up early, drove to Albuquerque with a 5 x 8 trailer attached, loaded up the trailer, truck and the wife's car with all we had left there while the neighbor's ex-wife cleaned the house.  Of course we had to wait for the storm that came through before loading the back of the truck and finally, exhausted and sore made the trip back here, got in just before midnight.  Unloaded everything today, I hurt in places I forgot existed........


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 15, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Foxfire and all France is world champion in football so we celebrated today, I'm a little tipsy tonight but hey I was absent from the forum for a long time and I'm happy to return to the forum.
> ...


Last October the Rotarians held the sixth annual Oktoberfest at Thompson Park.  

Daisy is a French poodle.  When we went for our walk that day in the presence of German food, beer and music, Daisy spent most of her time surrendering.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 15, 2018)

Long day today and I'm just enjoying a little computer time.  I visited a local farmers' swap meet yesterday and acquired a breeding pair of heritage breed turkeys.  They are Spanish Black turkeys, one of the oldest recognized breeds and reputed to be sweet and tasty.  Of course, this is a breeding pair and I'll try not to eat them.  Hopefully, the tom will find the two Narragansett hens I got earlier this summer attractive.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 16, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Long day today and I'm just enjoying a little computer time.  I visited a local farmers' swap meet yesterday and acquired a breeding pair of heritage breed turkeys.  They are Spanish Black turkeys, one of the oldest recognized breeds and reputed to be sweet and tasty.  Of course, this is a breeding pair and I'll try not to eat them.  Hopefully, the tom will find the two Narragansett hens I got earlier this summer attractive.



How do the chickens and turkeys fare in an Alaskan winter?  Do they just stay in the shelter?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 16, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Long day today and I'm just enjoying a little computer time.  I visited a local farmers' swap meet yesterday and acquired a breeding pair of heritage breed turkeys.  They are Spanish Black turkeys, one of the oldest recognized breeds and reputed to be sweet and tasty.  Of course, this is a breeding pair and I'll try not to eat them.  Hopefully, the tom will find the two Narragansett hens I got earlier this summer attractive.


I went to the grocery store.......  Don't remember seeing any turkeys.....  But then again turkey wasn't on my shopping list........


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 16, 2018)

Spent most of the day doing very little, went to Albertson's after dropping the wife off and while shopping realized just how exhausted I was.  I found myself staring at the very short list wondering exactly what I was looking at......  Picked up a couple of items then went home a took a long nap.  Was worried how the wife was doing at work being as exhausted as I am but she fared well, claimed she kept eating sugary items to help her keep going.  Hopefully tonight we'll both sleep like the dead so to speak.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 16, 2018)

I am not going to do very much today, and it is going to take me all day to do it...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 16, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Long day today and I'm just enjoying a little computer time.  I visited a local farmers' swap meet yesterday and acquired a breeding pair of heritage breed turkeys.  They are Spanish Black turkeys, one of the oldest recognized breeds and reputed to be sweet and tasty.  Of course, this is a breeding pair and I'll try not to eat them.  Hopefully, the tom will find the two Narragansett hens I got earlier this summer attractive.
> ...



I'll have to make sure they have shelter and heat, if possible.  I plan on moving them into one of the stalls in the new barn, the combined heat from the goats should help warm the place up.  
The new turkey hen has found an ideal spot to roost, she hasn't come down all day!  The tom has been out and about and apparently doesn't like my partner much.  The tom gets pretty aggressive when the partner comes around, it's funny.  One of the Narragansett hen turkeys raised hell with the tom, the other didn't even see him, apparently.  I'm hoping to get a few turkey poults so I can put together some "do it yourself" Thanksgiving dinner kits, just add sides!


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 17, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Wooh scary ! Its Friday the thirteenth, and its a full moon. The witches will be busy tonight.
> ...



Never heard of him.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 17, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



You would probably enjoy reading him Dajjal.  He really is the guru or father of modern science fiction I think.  He changed it to become less of a purely fantasy entertainment genre to one that could deal with complex dynamics of sociopolitical influences within cultures and civilizations.  Whether you agree with his take on all that or not, he is a good read.

His books almost always make the best best sellers lists and receive 5 stars on Amazon.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 17, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I have a fairly large library of books I have collected over my lifetime, but very little of it is fiction. I have classics of fiction like Aldous Huxley's ' brave new world' and Herman Hesse books, and 1984 by George Orwell.
But apart from that my library is largely non fiction, and a lot of it is philosophy and religion. I have a lot of unread books of that type, so no time to read more science fiction, no matter how good it is.

I am currently reading Bertrand Russell, 'history of western philosophy' I have had it for years and finally got around to reading it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 17, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Each to their own and you are in very good company.  I like non fiction too and I learn from people expressing their world view and opinion such as Bertrand Russell.  But I also learn from those who illustrate the human condition through fiction, fantasy, imagination, possibilities.  When I teach, I often use insights from fiction--books, movies, etc.--to illustrate real world issues and concepts.

Robert Heinlein does make a person think.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 17, 2018)

Just updated the software for Mrs. BBD’s navigation system in her Jeep.  Before I could do that update I had to update the Uconnect software for her Jeep.  That took an hour and the navigation software update took an hour also.  However it is all completed and you can use it to navigate you in Canada, the US which includes Alaska and Hawaii and the US Virgin Islands.  I am strongly thinking about using it to drive to Hawaii.  Should be a fun trip but my biggest concern is finding enough gas stations along the way.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 17, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> Just updated the software for Mrs. BBD’s navigation system in her Jeep.  Before I could do that update I had to update the Uconnect software for her Jeep.  That took an hour and the navigation software update took an hour also.  However it is all completed and you can use it to navigate you in Canada, the US which includes Alaska and Hawaii and the US Virgin Islands.  I am strongly thinking about using it to drive to Hawaii.  Should be a fun trip but my biggest concern is finding enough gas stations along the way.



Well anybody smart enough to do the update on the software ought to be able to navigate to those gas stations I would think?  Actually I am impressed.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 17, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Hmm ! I have just thought of a problem with sending frozen eggs into space. I was thinking test tube baby's are grown in a test tube. But actually when the egg is fertilized the egg is planted into a female womb to grow.
> To grow eggs to baby's without a womb would require technology we probably don't have, and may never be able to create.


We have the technology.
Researchers Have Successfully Grown Premature Lambs in an Artificial Womb


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 17, 2018)

Hello, Ollie!  How are you doing?  Any new kitties?  I miss you here, one vet to another.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 18, 2018)

Good night darlinks.   I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

_*Harper (Save's granddaughter), complications post op surgery*
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Sherry's Mom for treatment to be successful, and wellness for Sherry's daughter, her dad, and family.
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo
Gracie
Hombre's sister
The Ringels moving in difficult transition

And we keep the porch light on so that many others scattered here and there can find their way back.

July 18 is National Hotdog Day



_


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 18, 2018)

SFC Ollie said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm ! I have just thought of a problem with sending frozen eggs into space. I was thinking test tube baby's are grown in a test tube. But actually when the egg is fertilized the egg is planted into a female womb to grow.
> ...



Wow ! So my idea of sending frozen eggs into space is  a possibility. All we need now is robots that are intelligent enough to rear them. This means we could send ships to the stars, even if it took hundreds of years to get to a habitable planet. There are other issues, like what psychological effects children being brought up by robots without human adults, would suffer from. But the possibility of colonising space by this method exists.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 18, 2018)

Utter chaos on the family front.  Sherry's Mom entered Hospice three weeks ago which is why we have been absent.  I will let Sherry update you guys if she wants.  Her Mom is a remarkable woman.  I would not wish what she is going through on anyone.

Haven't played much guitar lately but I learned this instrumental a few days ago as a stress relief.  Hope you like.


Mother Nature's Son


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 18, 2018)

WelfareQueen said:


> Utter chaos on the family front.  Sherry's Mom entered Hospice three weeks ago which is why we have been absent.  I will let Sherry update you guys if she wants.  Her Mom is a remarkable woman.  I would not wish what she is going through on anyone.
> 
> Haven't played much guitar lately but I learned this instrumental a few days ago as a stress relief.  Hope you like.
> 
> ...


Sorry to know that you all, and especially Sherry's mom, are going through difficult times.  Sending the best vibes your way.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 18, 2018)

WelfareQueen said:


> Utter chaos on the family front.  Sherry's Mom entered Hospice three weeks ago which is why we have been absent.  I will let Sherry update you guys if she wants.  Her Mom is a remarkable woman.  I would not wish what she is going through on anyone.
> 
> Haven't played much guitar lately but I learned this instrumental a few days ago as a stress relief.  Hope you like.
> 
> ...



So sorry WQ and mom-in-law, you and Sherry and family will definitely have my prayers and/or positive vibes.  And I am sure also those of many others of your friends here.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 18, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



This summer I have been traveling a lot and have an audio book club I listen to on the road. I like reading but for some reason reading in the car gets me sleepy.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 19, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

_*Harper (Save's granddaughter), complications post op surgery*
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo
Gracie
Hombre's sister
The Ringels moving in difficult transition
Peace and strength for Sherry's mom, for WQ, and the family

And we keep the porch light on so that many others scattered here and there can find their way back._
_



_


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 19, 2018)

I've got someone willing to try to put the A/C parts in my car, but he doesn't have the pump to take the current coolant out.  I called a few places about it, and the prices were crazy: $80 was the low end.  I was able to talk to a smaller local place, the first place that looked at my A/C actually, and they said they'd evacuate the A/C for $50.  I went in just a little while ago, and it only took them a few minutes because I had so little refrigerant in there.  The guy knocked the price down to just $22.  Yay!

Now I've got my fingers crossed that on either Sunday or Monday, I'll have a working A/C in my car.  I plan to drive to FL the first week of August, so I really, really would like to be able to cool off the car.  8 hours of nothing but the outside air to keep me cool while going from GA to FL will suck.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 19, 2018)

Finally somewhat rested enough to start tackling the mess that is boxes, etc everywhere.  We're using the smallest bedroom for storage and stuff was basically tossed willy-nilly in there during the move so organizing it was the primary goal for the day.  It's done and I more than doubled the available space in the room.  Next will be my "office" which entails temporarily moving stuff into the small room, digging items out of the garage and setting them up in the office then I can unpack the temporarily moved boxes.  


Dajjal said:


> View attachment 205731


Uummmm, so that's what squirrel tastes like........


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 19, 2018)

Sweet corn and tomatoes are cluttering up every farm stand in the valley.  It's a glorious time of year.  I've had at least one ear of corn with dinner every night this week.  And BLTs have been part of my luncheon fare all week too!

Daisy the Mutt is overdue for a bath.  She got her Frontline treatment Monday, so that precludes bathing for three days.  Usually the day she gets her Frontline is also the day she gets her Heartguard heartworm medicine.  The combination of the two makes her a bit loughy.  So her heartworm medicine, which she regards as a treat, happened today.

We are off to the park for our daily walk.  Yesterday was a magnificent day!   Clear and breezy with comfortable temperatures made the walk more contemplative than usual for a summer sojourn.  How green our slice of America is!  You cannot walk on a day like this without being overwhelmed with the color green!

So, off we go!  We'll be back in time for more corn and the Pittsburgh Pirates game.  Only one game under .500 with half the season to go.  Hope springs eternal!


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 19, 2018)

My house a/c is not working properly.  I think it is a issue with the coolant and/or compressor.  Figures, I just committed to getting some car repairs done.  I knew this year was a maintenance year.  Hopefully I can get most of them handled without spending too much.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 19, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> I've got someone willing to try to put the A/C parts in my car, but he doesn't have the pump to take the current coolant out.  I called a few places about it, and the prices were crazy: $80 was the low end.  I was able to talk to a smaller local place, the first place that looked at my A/C actually, and they said they'd evacuate the A/C for $50.  I went in just a little while ago, and it only took them a few minutes because I had so little refrigerant in there.  The guy knocked the price down to just $22.  Yay!
> 
> Now I've got my fingers crossed that on either Sunday or Monday, I'll have a working A/C in my car.  I plan to drive to FL the first week of August, so I really, really would like to be able to cool off the car.  8 hours of nothing but the outside air to keep me cool while going from GA to FL will suck.


Good luck, Montro!  I'd be dying here if I didn't have A/C in my car or truck.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 19, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Finally somewhat rested enough to start tackling the mess that is boxes, etc everywhere.  We're using the smallest bedroom for storage and stuff was basically tossed willy-nilly in there during the move so organizing it was the primary goal for the day.  It's done and I more than doubled the available space in the room.  Next will be my "office" which entails temporarily moving stuff into the small room, digging items out of the garage and setting them up in the office then I can unpack the temporarily moved boxes.
> 
> 
> Dajjal said:
> ...


You oughtta be a pro at this packing/unpacking gig by now.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 19, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Sweet corn and tomatoes are cluttering up every farm stand in the valley.  It's a glorious time of year.  I've had at least one ear of corn with dinner every night this week.  And BLTs have been part of my luncheon fare all week too!
> 
> Daisy the Mutt is overdue for a bath.  She got her Frontline treatment Monday, so that precludes bathing for three days.  Usually the day she gets her Frontline is also the day she gets her Heartguard heartworm medicine.  The combination of the two makes her a bit loughy.  So her heartworm medicine, which she regards as a treat, happened today.
> 
> ...


Among the advantages of living in Alaska is the lack of heartworms and other parasites that tend to plague four-leggers down your way.  Fleas are rare, too.  I have also never had to deal with lice one my goats or chickens.  There are some advantages to living in the Frozen North (at least part of the time).


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 19, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> My house a/c is not working properly.  I think it is a issue with the coolant and/or compressor.  Figures, I just committed to getting some car repairs done.  I knew this year was a maintenance year.  Hopefully I can get most of them handled without spending too much.


Compressor........  Ouch!!  Hopefully it's nothing more than a coolant leak and even that's expensive but no where near as costly as a compressor.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 19, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> My house a/c is not working properly.  I think it is a issue with the coolant and/or compressor.  Figures, I just committed to getting some car repairs done.  I knew this year was a maintenance year.  Hopefully I can get most of them handled without spending too much.



I'm glad my issues are just with my car A/C...I couldn't deal with no A/C in the house, but that would take too large a chunk out of my savings if I had to pay for something like that.

Hopefully your home A/C problems end up being easily (or at least relatively cheaply) fixable.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 19, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet corn and tomatoes are cluttering up every farm stand in the valley.  It's a glorious time of year.  I've had at least one ear of corn with dinner every night this week.  And BLTs have been part of my luncheon fare all week too!
> ...


The veterinarian told me that heartworm is a mosquito borne disease.  I have heard you have mosquitoes the size of Piper Cubs in Alaska.  Do you have ticks there?

Way back from n 1988 I had a project that took me to the mouth of the Donnecticut River.  We were mapping the river bottom so a new fiber optic cable could be laid.  At the river's mouth lays the picturesque village of Old Lyme.  That is the town that leant its name to the tick borne,Lyme disease.  I was there the summer the outbreak started.  How did I manage to dodge that bullet?


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 19, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I've got someone willing to try to put the A/C parts in my car, but he doesn't have the pump to take the current coolant out.  I called a few places about it, and the prices were crazy: $80 was the low end.  I was able to talk to a smaller local place, the first place that looked at my A/C actually, and they said they'd evacuate the A/C for $50.  I went in just a little while ago, and it only took them a few minutes because I had so little refrigerant in there.  The guy knocked the price down to just $22.  Yay!
> ...



I'd probably feel comfortable (or cool) in your weather, but it's all relative, of course.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 19, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Yes, some mosquitoes are quite large.  Those don't leave a welt.  The tiny ones are a real PITA, though.  Right now we're having a huge black fly problem.  I have ordered some fly predators and the chickens and turkeys are doing their best, but these things are totally out of control.
No heartworms, at least in this neck o'the woods.  And no ticks up here, either.  The squirrels have lice, though, and you should see them abandon ship when the carcasses start to cool.  They're also experiencing an outbreak of tularemia  in the interior right now.  Don't eat the bunnies, don't let your dogs eat the bunnies, bunnies bad right now.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 19, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


70 degrees is stink hot here.  I almost die sweating when I have to go out to feed and water my critters.  I'm just thankful that I work at night when things cool off to a reasonable 55, or so.  We're working in short sleeves and some even in shorts right now and I'm still sweating like a piggy!  Yes, temperature is relative.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 20, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Finally somewhat rested enough to start tackling the mess that is boxes, etc everywhere.  We're using the smallest bedroom for storage and stuff was basically tossed willy-nilly in there during the move so organizing it was the primary goal for the day.  It's done and I more than doubled the available space in the room.  Next will be my "office" which entails temporarily moving stuff into the small room, digging items out of the garage and setting them up in the office then I can unpack the temporarily moved boxes.
> ...



As one who has probably moved more than any of you though, I can say you do learn a few tricks of the trade along the way, but no matter how much experience you have, it ever goes completely smoothly or efficiently, and no matter how much you prepare, it is still exhausting.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 20, 2018)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.   No change in the vigil list but send all the prayers and/or comforting/strengthening vibes you can to Sherry , WelfareQueen  and their family.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 20, 2018)

Hi all! I was kindly directed here by lumpy. I'm new here but have ample time to chat in the summer (as you can see) because I'm a teacher. But as July turns to August I will spend more time on schoolwork. Hubby and I will celebrate our 24th wedding anniversary next month and we have two children. Our son is 21 and daughter is 19. Son will begin his last year of college and daughter her first year late next month--hello empty nest! 

Looking forward to getting to know some nice folks!


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 20, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> Hi all! I was kindly directed here by lumpy. I'm new here but have ample time to chat in the summer (as you can see) because I'm a teacher. But as July turns to August I will spend more time on schoolwork. Hubby and I will celebrate our 24th wedding anniversary next month and we have two children. Our son is 21 and daughter is 19. Son will begin his last year of college and daughter her first year late next month--hello empty nest!
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know some nice folks!



Sweeeet, somebody actually listened to me... 

.. and this isn't just anybody, I'm convinced SweetSue 92 is golden... 

..


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 20, 2018)

Finally had some  local rain in England today. It's the first since May. A man on the news last night said he flew in to England from France and the entire south of England was brown. The rain has come far too late to save the farmers crops, as they have failed. My garden lawn is brown too,


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 20, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> Hi all! I was kindly directed here by lumpy. I'm new here but have ample time to chat in the summer (as you can see) because I'm a teacher. But as July turns to August I will spend more time on schoolwork. Hubby and I will celebrate our 24th wedding anniversary next month and we have two children. Our son is 21 and daughter is 19. Son will begin his last year of college and daughter her first year late next month--hello empty nest!
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know some nice folks!


Welcome!  Congratulations a long and apparently successful partnership with your husband.  Someone will be along shortly to offer your complimentary beverage.  I don't quite feel qualified to do that yet.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 20, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> Hi all! I was kindly directed here by lumpy. I'm new here but have ample time to chat in the summer (as you can see) because I'm a teacher. But as July turns to August I will spend more time on schoolwork. Hubby and I will celebrate our 24th wedding anniversary next month and we have two children. Our son is 21 and daughter is 19. Son will begin his last year of college and daughter her first year late next month--hello empty nest!
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know some nice folks!



Foxfyre usually does this, but new people always get a first-timer's complementary beverage, as GW pointed out.  I'm comfortable with my image searching skills, so here's one for you!  






I thought this went well with your name.  Hope you enjoy the Coffee Shop!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 20, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all! I was kindly directed here by lumpy. I'm new here but have ample time to chat in the summer (as you can see) because I'm a teacher. But as July turns to August I will spend more time on schoolwork. Hubby and I will celebrate our 24th wedding anniversary next month and we have two children. Our son is 21 and daughter is 19. Son will begin his last year of college and daughter her first year late next month--hello empty nest!
> ...


HEY!  I have no problem searching for images.  I just respect Foxy's option to be the first...  Those do seem sweetie enough, though.
How's tricks, Montro?


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 20, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



I'm almost done with this semester of school, so I've got to worry about a few final exams and I'm currently trying to get a management paper done.  I hopefully have a trip to FL coming up soon, but I also have the school sending me notices through various channels that I need to pay for the next semester by the day I'm supposed to leave for FL, even though so far as I know I've been registered for my Fall classes for months and have had my financial aid approved for nearly as long, so I need to get in touch with them soon.  Same thing happens every semester; it's as if the financial aid office and the bursar's office don't communicate.  

There's a bit of question at the moment about when I'm going to be moving out of here.  My employer has said she doesn't know if she'll be ready for me to go in December; on top of the little things I do around the house like taking care of the animals, doing the dishes, etc., and beyond taking care of the little one here, I've also been taking the little one to after school activities and various appointments.  On the other hand, the little one's dad, who I have plans to move in with, would prefer getting that done sooner rather than later.  He's said he could wait a couple of more months, but with various details of his situation he'd rather not do something like get a place on his own for a year (he's currently renting from an acquaintance), then have us room together after that.  So that situation will have to be discussed and resolved in the next couple of months, and I'm a bit worried about it.  I know almost no one in GA, and the little one's dad is the only person here I know well enough to look at as a possible roommate; he and I roomed together before the little one was born, in fact.  

I wish we had the 68 degree weather here that you find hot, too!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 20, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Your life is indeed complicated, Montro.  That is a result of living in a normal, social situation.  I much prefer dealing with fewer persons but do find myself shackled to another, just the same.  I sure hope you get your situation resolved in such a way that you will be comfortable and happy, though.
Temperature is relative.  I don't think I could exist in anything much warmer than it has been here lately.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 21, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> Hi all! I was kindly directed here by lumpy. I'm new here but have ample time to chat in the summer (as you can see) because I'm a teacher. But as July turns to August I will spend more time on schoolwork. Hubby and I will celebrate our 24th wedding anniversary next month and we have two children. Our son is 21 and daughter is 19. Son will begin his last year of college and daughter her first year late next month--hello empty nest!
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know some nice folks!



Welcome SweetSue92.  So happy to meet you and any friend of Lumpy's is a friend of ours.  We hope you find the Coffee Shop a pleasant refuge form the sometime contentiousness out there on the other forums.  So settle in and make yourself at home.  First timers receive a complimentary beverage, and since it is the wee hours of the morning that I was able to check in, we'll make it a nightvcap:


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 21, 2018)

Good night or rather good morning darlinks.  No change in the vigil list.


----------



## Dalia (Jul 21, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Foxfire and all France is world champion in football so we celebrated today, I'm a little tipsy tonight but hey I was absent from the forum for a long time and I'm happy to return to the forum.
> ...


We won the two world wars but it's mostly thanks to the Americans even if some French people prefer to give themselves the Victory


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 21, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Temperature is indeed relative.  We are encountering with daytime maximums ranging between the high 80's to the high 90's in a typical Albuquerque summer.  So to us, it is HOT!  We had family from the Dallas area for a week recently though who thought our weather was delightful and occasionally even felt chilly.  It is all relative.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 21, 2018)

Lumpy 1 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all! I was kindly directed here by lumpy. I'm new here but have ample time to chat in the summer (as you can see) because I'm a teacher. But as July turns to August I will spend more time on schoolwork. Hubby and I will celebrate our 24th wedding anniversary next month and we have two children. Our son is 21 and daughter is 19. Son will begin his last year of college and daughter her first year late next month--hello empty nest!
> ...



Awwww that's very sweet. I don't know about golden! Maybe....cubic zirconium? ha.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 21, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all! I was kindly directed here by lumpy. I'm new here but have ample time to chat in the summer (as you can see) because I'm a teacher. But as July turns to August I will spend more time on schoolwork. Hubby and I will celebrate our 24th wedding anniversary next month and we have two children. Our son is 21 and daughter is 19. Son will begin his last year of college and daughter her first year late next month--hello empty nest!
> ...



Thank you--yes, we are very happily married I would say! I appreciate the welcome.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 21, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> Hi all! I was kindly directed here by lumpy. I'm new here but have ample time to chat in the summer (as you can see) because I'm a teacher. But as July turns to August I will spend more time on schoolwork. Hubby and I will celebrate our 24th wedding anniversary next month and we have two children. Our son is 21 and daughter is 19. Son will begin his last year of college and daughter her first year late next month--hello empty nest!
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know some nice folks!


Well, most are nice......  Then there's me........  

Welcome!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 21, 2018)

Dalia said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


Soooo, white flags are no longer standard French Army issue?  

Just joking.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 21, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all! I was kindly directed here by lumpy. I'm new here but have ample time to chat in the summer (as you can see) because I'm a teacher. But as July turns to August I will spend more time on schoolwork. Hubby and I will celebrate our 24th wedding anniversary next month and we have two children. Our son is 21 and daughter is 19. Son will begin his last year of college and daughter her first year late next month--hello empty nest!
> ...



Yeah?  Well no one here stinks up a litter box faster than me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 22, 2018)

Good nigh darlinks.  No change in the vigil list.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 22, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all! I was kindly directed here by lumpy. I'm new here but have ample time to chat in the summer (as you can see) because I'm a teacher. But as July turns to August I will spend more time on schoolwork. Hubby and I will celebrate our 24th wedding anniversary next month and we have two children. Our son is 21 and daughter is 19. Son will begin his last year of college and daughter her first year late next month--hello empty nest!
> ...



Thank you, that looks lovely and refreshing, perfect for summer!


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 22, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all! I was kindly directed here by lumpy. I'm new here but have ample time to chat in the summer (as you can see) because I'm a teacher. But as July turns to August I will spend more time on schoolwork. Hubby and I will celebrate our 24th wedding anniversary next month and we have two children. Our son is 21 and daughter is 19. Son will begin his last year of college and daughter her first year late next month--hello empty nest!
> ...



Ooooooh, that looks really good too and fancy! I like it. It almost looks too pretty to drink but...I would drink it anyway! Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 22, 2018)

I just checked amazon for the dvd set of the TV series 'electric dreams' and it has been released. It is well worth getting, but do not confuse it with the film of the same name.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 22, 2018)

Good morning and greetings CS denizens!
Still too hot for comfort here, by Alaskan standards.  We've been lurching into the high 60s and low 70s almost every day for a couple of weeks.  Of course, it's not just the hoomans who suffer.  The animals are all sprawled in any shady place they can find and the turkeys are even panting!
I've been having varmint problems the last couple of days.  First, I thought maybe the goats had knocked a container of dog food over.  But these are really small goats and I doubt they would have been able to also tear the handle off another container of chicken chow.  Hhhmmm.... Maybe the yard dog did the crime?  So, I cleaned up the mess and went for my nap.  When I got up, the dog food container was not only knocked over but partially squashed.  Cleaned things up again, there wasn't any dog food left in the container now, anyhow.  Then I came home from work and a big, heavy-duty fish tote with over 400 lbs of food had been knocked on its side and the lid flung away.  Bags of chicken scratch and goat chow had been torn open and scattered.  A few things on the front porch had been torn up and scattered, as were a few bags of trash waiting to go to the dump.    Nope!  Not goats, not the dog.  Seems I have a bear problem.  Guess I'll spend my weekend staking out the fish tote.  My fear is that as soon as the bear runs out of other food my goats and fowl will be next on the menu.  Unfortunately, once a bear finds an easy source of food, it will stay until that source is exhausted.  I've already been hit three times in two days.  And it's just too damned hot to skin and butcher all that meat!


----------



## Dalia (Jul 22, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


Hello Foxfire and everyone and welcome to you SweetSue92 people at the forum are nice I live in France and I love the summer but it's often too hot hot we have a heat wave that happens this week.
But it's soon the holidays all the month of August to enjoy this beautiful season


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 22, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Good morning and greetings CS denizens!
> Still too hot for comfort here, by Alaskan standards.  We've been lurching into the high 60s and low 70s almost every day for a couple of weeks.  Of course, it's not just the hoomans who suffer.  The animals are all sprawled in any shady place they can find and the turkeys are even panting!
> I've been having varmint problems the last couple of days.  First, I thought maybe the goats had knocked a container of dog food over.  But these are really small goats and I doubt they would have been able to also tear the handle off another container of chicken chow.  Hhhmmm.... Maybe the yard dog did the crime?  So, I cleaned up the mess and went for my nap.  When I got up, the dog food container was not only knocked over but partially squashed.  Cleaned things up again, there wasn't any dog food left in the container now, anyhow.  Then I came home from work and a big, heavy-duty fish tote with over 400 lbs of food had been knocked on its side and the lid flung away.  Bags of chicken scratch and goat chow had been torn open and scattered.  A few things on the front porch had been torn up and scattered, as were a few bags of trash waiting to go to the dump.    Nope!  Not goats, not the dog.  Seems I have a bear problem.  Guess I'll spend my weekend staking out the fish tote.  My fear is that as soon as the bear runs out of other food my goats and fowl will be next on the menu.  Unfortunately, once a bear finds an easy source of food, it will stay until that source is exhausted.  I've already been hit three times in two days.  And it's just too damned hot to skin and butcher all that meat!



Is it legal to shoot a rogue bear there?  It wouldn't be here in any circumstance other than an extreme emergency.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 22, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Is it legal to shoot a rogue bear there? It wouldn't be here in any circumstance other than an extreme emergency.



Not knowing the laws in Alaska, I will refrain from answering that question... I will say under the circumstances GW has explained he may not have to many options... I assume that the Wildlife Officers may want to try to trap the critter and relocate said animal... If the bear is harming any livestock in my world he/she would be bear stew...


----------



## sparky (Jul 22, 2018)

Another gig last night, great time, grand bar , but man the equipment seems to weight 2X's going out what it did in....  ~S~


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 22, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning and greetings CS denizens!
> ...



Make it a pet!  Who doesn't want a fuzzy bear pet?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 22, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning and greetings CS denizens!
> ...


In this area there is no closed season and a three bear limit for black bears.  It is closed to killing brown bear, but in this case, it would be a DLP case.  (Defense of life and property)  If this is a brown bear, I will have to surrender both meat and hide to the Fur and Feathers people.  Not a big inconvenience, knowing that a possible threat is dead and gone.  A black bear, however, brings the bonus of meat and a pelt. We'll see how this all turns out.  We've been having a tremendous bear problem this year.  At least two people have been mauled very close to Anchorage, a major population center.  Up here...a different situation altogether.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 22, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Is it legal to shoot a rogue bear there? It wouldn't be here in any circumstance other than an extreme emergency.
> ...


Trap and relocate has not proved very successful with human habituated bears.  The fact that this bear went for the dog food and then the molasses in a big way indicates that it became habituated by the "hunters" running bear bait stations the last month, or so, those being favored options to bait bear.  A bear that threatens life or property, particularly livestock, is considered more than a nuisance.  I just hope the situation resolve itself before the beast starts killing goats and chickens.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 22, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Funny you mention that.  I called work and told them I might not be able to make it.  They decided to cut my partner loose a half day early and give him an extra day off to cover for me here at the homestead.  Says a lot about our relative value to  our employer.  But my partner would be far more likely to want to make a pet of the animal than to shoot it.  Yeah, sure, send me Ellie Mae Clampet to protect the farmstead...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 22, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 206373


Oh won't you give me three steps, give me three steps mister, give me three steps towards the door.  Give me three steps, give me three steps mister and you'll never see a me no more..........  For sure!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 23, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

_*Harper (Save's granddaughter), complications post op surgery*
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo
Gracie
Hombre's sister
The Ringels moving in difficult transition
Sherry, WelfareQueen,, and family with Sherry's mom in Hospice.

And we keep the porch light on so that many others scattered here and there can find their way back.

Albuquerque saw its first uncomfortable 100 degree f day today.  Yes, it is all relative but that is hot even for us.  I imagine our Arizona folks are seeing worse as are the folks in the Texas Panhandle and South Plains who have seen temps over 110 this week.  So whether we are in England or France or north or east or south or west, hoping for cooler days ahead... . .



_


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 23, 2018)

I just dodged a bullet!  I almost had to lubricate the chihuahua's penis.  

His penis had come out and wasn't going back down.  Apparently that's somewhat uncommon but can be a real problem, and one of the things you can do at home is lubricate it to hope that helps it retract into the sheath.  Thankfully it ended up going back in on its own after a while.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 23, 2018)

It really has been this hot here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 23, 2018)

sparky said:


> Another gig last night, great time, grand bar , but man the equipment seems to weight 2X's going out what it did in....  ~S~



Hey sparky.  You look familiar but your name isn't on the Coffee Shop list so I will assume this is your first visit to the Coffee Shop?  And therefore welcome.  Are you a musician?  And I don't know where you hail from, but I'll assume you're enduring the dog days of summer along with the rest of us and will order you something tall and cold for your first timer's complimentary beverage.


----------



## sparky (Jul 23, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Another gig last night, great time, grand bar , but man the equipment seems to weight 2X's going out what it did in....  ~S~
> ...





Foxfyre said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Another gig last night, great time, grand bar , but man the equipment seems to weight 2X's going out what it did in....  ~S~
> ...



Well i do thank you foxfyre , and that looks _mighty good._  No , i have no idea how to sign up, i'm an idiot with this device, sorry   .   And i hail from Vermont, i'm a full timer '_sparky_', a part time '_musician_', and as well as a retired ex-_emt /ff_  ,30 yrs service , as well as aspiring farmer

thx 

~S~


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 23, 2018)

sparky said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > sparky said:
> ...



There's no real signing up for the Coffee Shop.  Foxfyre just started a tradition of giving anyone who posts here a complementary beverage long ago.  She started this thread years ago in the first Coffee Shop, and she takes the time and makes the effort to know who has posted here before and who is posting in the CS for the first time.  It's more work than I'd put into it.


----------



## sparky (Jul 23, 2018)

well then that's greatly appreciated ,and i'll simply say '*CHEERS*"    ~S~


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 23, 2018)

sparky said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > sparky said:
> ...



You 'signed up' just by coming in and posting.    So again welcome, you come from a gorgeous state, and you will find other aspiring farmers, part time musicians, and some medical folks who come in here from time to time.  I think you might be our first electrician though.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 23, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> I just dodged a bullet!  I almost had to lubricate the chihuahua's penis.
> 
> His penis had come out and wasn't going back down.  Apparently that's somewhat uncommon but can be a real problem, and one of the things you can do at home is lubricate it to hope that helps it retract into the sheath.  Thankfully it ended up going back in on its own after a while.


Uuuummmm...gross!  Good thing it worked out...or in!


----------



## 007 (Jul 23, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> Tomorrow (July 6th) is my birthday.  I will be 67 years old.  My age and IQ will be the same number!
> 
> BTW, Happy Birthday to my old internet pal, 007.  It’s his birthday too.


Happy belated Birthday, pard. I turned 63 and bought myself a new hotrod...

... 2017 but still new off the lot, 2SS Camaro. My mid life crisis car...  Thing is brutal powerful, 6.2ltr, 455hp, six speed manual, only have about 650 miles on it so far... has more electronic goodies in it than the 2015 Chevy Silverado, LTZ, Z71 I traded in on it had...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 23, 2018)

007 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Tomorrow (July 6th) is my birthday.  I will be 67 years old.  My age and IQ will be the same number!
> ...


Nyyyiiiccee!
You go for it, pard!


----------



## 007 (Jul 23, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


I've had a couple other hotrods in my life, the last one being my 1970 AMC, AMX. I loved that car, even had dreams of driving it years after it was gone, so vivid I half expected to wake up and see it sitting in my driveway. And then, ya know, there were no hotrods for a long, long time. Horse power just disappeared. But they're making some awesome cars now, and I just had to have another one. It is a blast to drive.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 23, 2018)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


I'm not really into cars, but I recognize excellence when I see it.  I still have that '79 Corvette, and will have it until I have restored it.  Right now, every day reality rules and the Corvette awaits my attention.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 23, 2018)

No further sign of my problem bear.  Bears have been a big  issue all over the area this year.  They closed three National Park campgrounds this past week because of bear issues.  Two days now and I have had no further bear incursions here but if the thing shows up it's freezer meat.  
Right now, I'm feeling pretty tired and disgusted because my partner is suffering a severe case of butthurt and assholiness.  I am so tired of being bullied into silence.  There are more ways to bully a person than by physically abusing them.  I've tried expressing this to my partner but he continues to use his passive-aggressive techniques to shut me up.  It works, really does.  How do you deal with this?  I'm still trying to figure it out.  Like a drug or alcohol abuser, he has to acknowledge the problem.  Unfortunately, passive-aggressive abusers, even those who can acknowledge their problem, have an abysmal prognosis to solve the problem.


----------



## 007 (Jul 23, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> No further sign of my problem bear.  Bears have been a big  issue all over the area this year.  They closed three National Park campgrounds this past week because of bear issues.  Two days now and I have had no further bear incursions here but if the thing shows up it's freezer meat.
> Right now, I'm feeling pretty tired and disgusted because my partner is suffering a severe case of butthurt and assholiness.  I am so tired of being bullied into silence.  There are more ways to bully a person than by physically abusing them.  I've tried expressing this to my partner but he continues to use his passive-aggressive techniques to shut me up.  It works, really does.  How do you deal with this?  I'm still trying to figure it out.  Like a drug or alcohol abuser, he has to acknowledge the problem.  Unfortunately, passive-aggressive abusers, even those who can acknowledge their problem, have an abysmal prognosis to solve the problem.


"How do you deal with this?"

I know this answer is simplistic and probably something you'd never consider, but me, I'd just break up the partnership.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 23, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> No further sign of my problem bear.  Bears have been a big  issue all over the area this year.  They closed three National Park campgrounds this past week because of bear issues.  Two days now and I have had no further bear incursions here but if the thing shows up it's freezer meat.
> Right now, I'm feeling pretty tired and disgusted because my partner is suffering a severe case of butthurt and assholiness.  I am so tired of being bullied into silence.  There are more ways to bully a person than by physically abusing them.  I've tried expressing this to my partner but he continues to use his passive-aggressive techniques to shut me up.  It works, really does.  How do you deal with this?  I'm still trying to figure it out.  Like a drug or alcohol abuser, he has to acknowledge the problem.  Unfortunately, passive-aggressive abusers, even those who can acknowledge their problem, have an abysmal prognosis to solve the problem.



So sorry, you deserve much better than that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 24, 2018)

007 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Tomorrow (July 6th) is my birthday.  I will be 67 years old.  My age and IQ will be the same number!
> ...



Oooh that's awesome 007!!!   I'm a sucker for shiny things.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 24, 2018)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > No further sign of my problem bear.  Bears have been a big  issue all over the area this year.  They closed three National Park campgrounds this past week because of bear issues.  Two days now and I have had no further bear incursions here but if the thing shows up it's freezer meat.
> ...



Knowing that there are probably financial entanglements that make that not an easy thing to do, that sure seems like it would be the best thing to do.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 24, 2018)

Good night darlinks.  We had a bit of rain come through that cooled things down early tonight so I am going to be earlier to enjoy it.  No change in the vigil list.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 24, 2018)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > No further sign of my problem bear.  Bears have been a big  issue all over the area this year.  They closed three National Park campgrounds this past week because of bear issues.  Two days now and I have had no further bear incursions here but if the thing shows up it's freezer meat.
> ...


Financial ties make that problematic.  This is the flip side of not being "married".  Owning property but not being able to persuade the asshole to let me buy him out...
I now (belatedly) understand how a passive-aggressive controls others.  I also recognize that I am no more than another "treasure" in a hoarder's hoard.  He doesn't respect me, he doesn't even like me much, but that does not make him any more likely to "split the sheets".  I regret not recognizing this sooner.  Now, I'm waiting to either die before he does, or he'll die before me...hopefully the latter.  
This sucks.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 24, 2018)

This last Saturday went for a drive to help the wife relax so it was off to the Blue Stone in Alamagordo then up to Cloudcroft for lunch and finally back to Ruidoso to her favorite thrift/antique store.  This store is good and bad, good because they have all sorts of awesome things for sale bad because I actually find things from time to time.  A few years ago I found a 3X beaver Stetson for $30 that fit perfectly and this time I found a Hudson's Bay six point queen sized blanket for $68.  Normally they're hundreds of dollars.


----------



## 007 (Jul 24, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I can't imagine anything being so written in stone. Any partnership can be dissolved. No way in hell would I spend my life waiting to die living in an abusive, controlling partnership. I'd bail on that so fast it'd make the other person's head spin. I'd see an attorney and simply present the other person with papers, and move on with my life... in peace.

That's just me though... just my opinion.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 24, 2018)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I have to philosophically agree 100% with you.  I can't imagine staying in any relationship where I was mostly miserable. 

But on the other hand, when you reach a certain age, the reality that there is only so much time left looms a bit more important.  How many people stay in bad marriages because each is dependent on the financial resources or whatever of the other?   I can see how a financial partnership could be the same way.  The relationship becomes intolerable, but if the partner pulls out his assets and what he contributes to it, what is left becomes unsustainable for the other. It is a really bad situation.

But sometimes windows of opportunity for a solution open up at some point.  We can hope that is the case for GW.


----------



## 007 (Jul 24, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Very true... yes my opinion is always coming from the viewpoint of someone that has led a very independent life.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 24, 2018)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



And if I was your age, I would probably have seen it as you do for the same reason.    But at some point in our lives, it gives us a lot more pause thinking about starting over.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 24, 2018)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


It would seem easy, but I have too much time and effort invested in my place to just dump it all and leave.  I have offered to buy him out, or let him buy me out, but his refusal to do either is all part of the control thing he's got going.  I guarantee, if he keeps pushing like he has been, at some point I will just pack up and jump.  It's a scary proposition, though.  I have so much wrapped up in the place, I'd be going away empty-handed.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 24, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> I have so much wrapped up in the place, I'd be going away empty-handed.



Not necessarily... This is assuming your moniker is on the legal documentation... If it is you will always be attached to the holder of the note... Take care of your monthly obligations from some little dive somewhere... Even better if there is no monthly or yearly nut to make with the exception of taxes... Unless he is financially independent, you may have him by the short and curlys...


----------



## 007 (Jul 24, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



_If two or more people jointly own a real estate property and one wants out, can that person force a sale of the property?_

David S. Rose, MBA in Real Estate Finance
Answered Aug 13, 2013 · Author has 7.5k answers and 35.4m answer views

*Typically, yes*, by filing a petition with the court for a Forced Sale.

https://www.quora.com/If-two-or-mor...-can-that-person-force-a-sale-of-the-property


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 25, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

_*Harper (Save's granddaughter), complications post op surgery*
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo
Gracie
Hombre's sister
The Ringels moving in difficult transition
Sherry, WelfareQueen,, and family with Sherry's mom in Hospice.

And we keep the porch light on so that many others scattered here and there can find their way back.

July 25 is Carousel Day, National Hot Fudge Sundae Day, and Red Shoe Day.  I bet all of us love at least one of those things.  












_


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 25, 2018)

007 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Tomorrow (July 6th) is my birthday.  I will be 67 years old.  My age and IQ will be the same number!
> ...




Wow, a real beauty .. cool choice ....  

.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 25, 2018)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I just can't seem to give up my 95 Mustang, Sweet Ole Loretta is like part of the family ( she survived 4 teenagers and my wife .. lol) ... a fun ride.

She doesn't quite look like this anymore ... 





.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 25, 2018)

Lumpy 1 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Not even for a 59' Vet?






or a 62' Shelby Cobra.....


----------



## Mindful (Jul 25, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Just wandered in, and saw you here. And I'd heard this is  the place where one is remotely pleasant?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 25, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


I'm always remote and pleasant........


----------



## Mindful (Jul 25, 2018)

Speaking of cars, I had BMW's for years.  Those days are gone now.

Then I heard the Goebbels family owns half of the company.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 25, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Speaking of cars, I had BMW's for years.  Those days are gone now.
> 
> Then I heard the Goebbels family owns half of the company.


Yeah?  So?  It's 2018.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 25, 2018)

Lumpy 1 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



That's the way I feel about my little 1995 Subaru Impreza Outback.  Not as sexy as your Mustang or 007's car, but it is special.  And it still runs like new and it still looks like this (though it does have a couple of scratches and dings of small importance):


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 25, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of cars, I had BMW's for years.  Those days are gone now.
> ...



True.  The bad Goebbel left this Earth in 1945.  So I don't think you need to worry about who owns BMW now.

During my tenure as an insurance adjuster, I once worked a parking lot accident where a very elderly lady driving a brand new Cadillac Seville hit a brand new Mercedes and knocked that into a brand new BMW.  (This was one of our high rent districts.)  Nobody was hurt, but that was one expensive accident.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 25, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Did you hear about the upset concerning Allianz some years ago in Florida? This was the insurance company that the German Nazi government used during WW2 days.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 25, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Might be worth a hundred bucks or so to get some counsel from an attorney competent in real estate or other partnership entanglement issues to find out what your options are.  There may be a solution to your problem if you have reached the point where to continue as you are means little happiness and a lot of misery.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 25, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Yes Allianz has had its problems, has had some bad reviews in recent years, and also has had some 5 star reviews along with a lot of unsupportable conspiracy theories built up around it,.  But we can hardly hold ANY company guilty for whomever its clients were 75 years ago.  If we did, we wouldn't be able to do business with much of anybody that has been around for a long time.  Allianz must be doing some things right though because I believe it is the largest insurance company in the world?

At any rate, welcome to the Coffee Shop Mindful.  Please read over the OP to see what we are all about in here and settle in.  All newcomers receive a complimentary beverage  --


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 25, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Loretta is a survivor, she has a history and so far she's kept all her secrets... 

It's odd with persons, places and things and their .. umm .. mystical, spiritual, (?) .. significance..


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 25, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Mouth watering cars, although, the 59 could do with a paint job..


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 25, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Hello .. even I'm pleasant here, if that helps.. 

I'm a .. .. on seeing you around the Coffee Shop Lady Mindful

Do you like instant coffee or do you insist on the good stuff?

oh, I can make tea..


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 25, 2018)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Uuuuuuum, I wonder what the missus would say..........  So what would you say to blackmail........


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 25, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



mmm ..the smarty pants Ringel, my favorite .


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 25, 2018)

Okay, after the day I've had today. . .


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 25, 2018)

blackhawk said:


>


I am so installing a bar in my shower when I get to putting that together.  Winner!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 25, 2018)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


Nothing wrong with the paint job, I love that color combination, one of the original color schemes.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 25, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Could it be my second choice or maybe third, just wondering?...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 26, 2018)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.  No change in the vigil list.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 26, 2018)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I don't drink tea.

I like _cafetière.  _


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 26, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> It would seem easy, but I have too much time and effort invested in my place to just dump it all and leave.  I have offered to buy him out, or let him buy me out, but his refusal to do either is all part of the control thing he's got going.  I guarantee, if he keeps pushing like he has been, at some point I will just pack up and jump.  It's a scary proposition, though.  I have so much wrapped up in the place, I'd be going away empty-handed.



Somewhere there's a lawyer who can fix this GW.  I do not see much down side for you in following through.


----------



## 007 (Jul 26, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


I still have my old GMC truck too. I call it my "money pit" now, but, practically everything on it is new, drive train, suspension, the works, so it's a really reliable truck. Just put these used but reconditioned by me OEM fender flares on it, and a Lund tonneau cover on the bed. Put all new Delphi multi port fuel injection with a V-Max plenum hi-rise spacer in it last year too, and it already has a K&N cold air intake. I do love this old truck, it sure is fun to drive, drives better than new...


----------



## 007 (Jul 26, 2018)

blackhawk said:


>


That's hilarious. I had to steal it and post it on facebook. I rarely post anything on there but it's already getting "likes."


----------



## 007 (Jul 26, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Both cars are awesome in their own right. I love them both. I'm no Ford fan, but I do love the Cobra, and the GT-40. I'd cut off my... well... something, to have either.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 26, 2018)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



And it looks new, like my 1995 Subaru that people are amazed is going on 23 years old.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 26, 2018)

007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Hair.  I would cut my hair.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 26, 2018)

Every time I see Sec. of State Mike Pompeo I'm reminded of Pop.  There is a similarity there that is undeniable.  

Back in 2012 I was at a funeral in Brooklyn.  I knew the immediate family of The deceased but everyone else there was a stranger.  I sat talking to some friends of my friend when I saw a young man of 30 or 35 talking to my friend's son.  My sitting posture put my eyes at the same height they would have been when I was six or seven years old.  And that young man looked exactly like Pop when he was 30 or 35.

It was uncanny.  I was looking at Pop from the same angle I saw him as a little kid.  I asked the folks I was talking with who he was.  They told me his mane and that he is a good friend on my friend's son.

I waited until the wake was breaking up.  I stood in the lobby of the funeral parlor when I saw Pop's doppelgänger leave with his wife.  I approached them, introduced myself and explained the weird yet bittersweet phenomenon I experienced.  "I don't want to freak you out and have you think your children might grow up to look like me, but your resemblance to my father is really quite stunning."

It did me good, but I'm afraid that he, and Secretary Pompeo, should I ever get to tell him, would really be scared that their offspring might grow into the creature that looks like me.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 26, 2018)

007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


Back in the day I was a Ford truck man but you couldn't pay me to take a Ford car.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 26, 2018)

007 said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


That’s where I found it.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 26, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



No tea .. I'm concerned with (my) your, "English Rose" status..

psst .. I'm instant coffee, coca cola and just regular ole tea..


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 26, 2018)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


Instant coffee??!!!!!!!!!  Heathen!!!!!!!!!!  Blasphemer!!!!!!


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 26, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Real coffee and sugar gives me way too much nervous energy.. 

Annoying "Energiser" Lumpy...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 26, 2018)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


That's okay, I breathe instant air........


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 26, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



umm, does that mean you're on oxygen or you have a thing for canisters of tire inflator..


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 26, 2018)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


*sigh*  I need to lower my aim........


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 26, 2018)

Instant coffee...  Good grief.  Drinking instant coffee is like finding out your girlfriend wears falsies.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 26, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> Instant coffee...  Good grief.  Drinking instant coffee is like finding out your girlfriend wears falsies.


Drinking instant coffee is like listening to the Olympic opening ceremonies on the radio.

Drinking instant coffee is like trying to get comfortable on an antique sofa.

Drinking instant coffee is like going to a Chinese opera.

Drinking instant coffee is like watching fireworks on TV.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 26, 2018)

I wish I was here

Gilroy Garlic Festival | Don't Miss This Year's Event


I love garlic


----------



## Mindful (Jul 26, 2018)

Lumpy:






But now, I'm going to make an instant.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 26, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Lumpy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've been thinking about getting a french press, but also want a latte machine.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 27, 2018)

Who new?

How Pepsi briefly became the 6th largest military in the world


----------



## Mindful (Jul 27, 2018)

Coca Cola can be  for cleaning toilets.

I did visit the Coca Cola museum in Atlanta. That was interesting.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 27, 2018)

Good morning everybody.  Hope everybody has a zippity doo dah kind of day.


----------



## 007 (Jul 27, 2018)

As I sit here drinking a tepid cup of instant coffee...

... all due to my own clumsiness. I was drying the carafe for my drip coffee maker and was careless and dropped it so, no fresh ground beans and good coffee for a couple days. First I tried to find a replacement carafe, but couldn't find one that I was sure would work, so to skip ordering the wrong one and the hassle of returning it, I researched "top ten coffee makers" and what not and did some reading, read reviews, etc, and settled on this little butte...

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00EI7DPPI/?tag=ff0d01-20

It actually gets about as good if not better reviews than any other coffee maker on Amazon, and the choice of either brewing myself one cup or a whole pot I think is a great idea. Tracking says it's "out for delivery," so after today, no more instant coffee for me... unless I drop another carafe.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 27, 2018)

As well as the French press, I have this coffee machine:

Any appliance that is German, is good.


----------



## 007 (Jul 27, 2018)

I have a french press. Tried it a couple times, didn't like it.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 27, 2018)

007 said:


> I have a french press. Tried it a couple times, didn't like it.



That's a pity. I love them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 27, 2018)

007 said:


> As I sit here drinking a tepid cup of instant coffee...
> 
> ... all due to my own clumsiness. I was drying the carafe for my drip coffee maker and was careless and dropped it so, no fresh ground beans and good coffee for a couple days. First I tried to find a replacement carafe, but couldn't find one that I was sure would work, so to skip ordering the wrong one and the hassle of returning it, I researched "top ten coffee makers" and what not and did some reading, read reviews, etc, and settled on this little butte...
> 
> ...



Yeah we aren't Keurig  people or French press people or espresso people--I do appreciate a good espresso though--and when it is just Hombre and me here we make pretty darn good coffee in our el cheapo Mr. Coffee maker.  We replace it every two or three years as it will become decrepit and less efficient with regular use.  We do use the removable, washable 'filter' and replace the little round disposable filters that cover that ever now and then.

When we have coffee drinking house guests though, we get out the old-fashioned 30-cup electric percolator and it really makes great coffee.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 27, 2018)

Mindful said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a french press. Tried it a couple times, didn't like it.
> ...



Those who like them generally do love them.  That's probably why you can always find some for sale.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 27, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> Good morning everybody.  Hope everybody has a zippity doo dah kind of day.



And good morning to you too sir and everybody who wanders through the Coffee Shop today.  I crashed last night for some reason--eventually staggered off the couch and to bed and slept until almost 10 this morning which is really rare for me.   But I must have needed it because I feel really good now when I didn't yesterday.  So all is well.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 27, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Every time I see Sec. of State Mike Pompeo I'm reminded of Pop.  There is a similarity there that is undeniable.
> 
> Back in 2012 I was at a funeral in Brooklyn.  I knew the immediate family of The deceased but everyone else there was a stranger.  I sat talking to some friends of my friend when I saw a young man of 30 or 35 talking to my friend's son.  My sitting posture put my eyes at the same height they would have been when I was six or seven years old.  And that young man looked exactly like Pop when he was 30 or 35.
> 
> ...



LOL.  Don't forget SFC Ollie posted your photo with him here in the Coffee Shop just recently.  Folks could do worse than looking like you.  

One of my very best friends here is a relative of Secretary Pompeo, and she describes him as having a great dry sense of humor that can be hilarious.  And so do you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 27, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Who new?
> 
> How Pepsi briefly became the 6th largest military in the world



Too funny!   Now I wish Sbiker or Comrade Johnson would check in so we could find out if they are Pepsi drinkers.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 27, 2018)

drifter said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy:
> ...



I enjoy lattes and cappuccino too and wouldn't mind being able to make them at home, but too much time and trouble and I have limited counter space as it is.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 27, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I don't think I've ever tried coffee from a French press.  Since I've basically given up coffee, I probably never will at this point.  

I was never picky about my coffee.  Drip, Keurig, instant, I just wanted a cup of coffee.  I drank a lot of instant just because it's the laziest way to make it.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 27, 2018)

I'm even thinking of buying the beans, and grinding them myself, for an enhanced taste.


----------



## 007 (Jul 27, 2018)

Mindful said:


> I'm even thinking of buying the beans, and grinding them myself, for an enhanced taste.


You'd never regret it. I bought a nice little Mr.Coffee burr grinder for coffee beans, and my younger sister got me a 2 lb. bag of Hawaiian Gold Kona coffee beans, and WOW, first cup of my own fresh ground coffee beans in my drip coffee maker, and I have my own well also so my water is outstanding, and I have been a coffee fiend ever since. I really look forward to my morning cup of joe from my FRESHLY GROUND coffee beans.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 27, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Actually instant coffee is much improved over what it was when it first came onto the market.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 27, 2018)

I was just thinking my last trip to the Safeway about coffee... I remember how exotic it was going into the coffee Isle when I was a kid... The great aroma... Beans, Grinder, scale and paper bags... Of coarse there was cans of coffee for sale... My Dad said the world was going to hell in a handbasket when a 3 lb can of coffee was no longer 3 lb's… 
Funny the older I get the more I have those memories...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 27, 2018)

Mindful said:


> I'm even thinking of buying the beans, and grinding them myself, for an enhanced taste.



If you find a good blend, it is worth the trouble for an extra treat.  Too much trouble for us though, and we don't enjoy flavored coffee blends all that much, so we don't indulge all that often.  Whatever was last on sale at the grocery store in ground coffee is what we usually drink.    Our coffee grinder is used mostly to grind flax seed for a morning breakfast smoothie.


----------



## 007 (Jul 27, 2018)

Well I'm liking this... matches my Mr.Coffee grinder... my old Mr.Coffee coffee maker was a deep red... I really like this though, going to run a couple pots of just water through it to get the new out of it... weird the clock numbers look so faded, they're very dark and bold standing here looking at them. Never can tell what kind of an odd artifact a digital camera is going to put in a picture...


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 27, 2018)

I just got done with my Coding II final.  Initial grade is 88.6.  However, there is one question I am certain I should have gotten correct, and it was worth 1.33 points, which may bump me up to a 90.  There are a couple of others I was unsure about, so it's possible that I could end up with 2 or 3 questions right which are currently wrong, but there's only 1 I am sure of.

That's my last work for this semester, now I've got about 2 weeks off before the next (and last) semester begins.  I'll be trying the 7-8 hour drive to FL Friday, hopefully with a working A/C (fingers crossed).  That will hopefully get fixed on Sunday.  I've never tried such a long drive, hopefully it goes well and my car doesn't have any problems on the way there or back.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 27, 2018)

007 said:


> Well I'm liking this... matches my Mr.Coffee grinder... my old Mr.Coffee coffee maker was a deep red... I really like this though, going to run a couple pots of just water through it to get the new out of it... weird the clock numbers look so faded, they're very dark and bold standing here looking at them. Never can tell what kind of an odd artifact a digital camera is going to put in a picture...



Good looking coffee maker. And I like that red toaster too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 27, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> I was just thinking my last trip to the Safeway about coffee... I remember how exotic it was going into the coffee Isle when I was a kid... The great aroma... Beans, Grinder, scale and paper bags... Of coarse there was cans of coffee for sale... My Dad said the world was going to hell in a handbasket when a 3 lb can of coffee was no longer 3 lb's…
> Funny the older I get the more I have those memories...



 The smaller packaging is annoying as is 12 oz in a 'pound' of bacon or 1-1/2 quarts in a 'half gallon' of ice cream.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 27, 2018)

Mindful said:


> I'm even thinking of buying the beans, and grinding them myself, for an enhanced taste.


I get mine at World Market, my favorite is Amalfi Coast Espresso Roast.  You can get a good but relatively cheap electric grinder at Wally World (Walmart).  I'm not that big of an aficionado to use a French press, I stick with a drip coffee maker, lazy and I drink coffee in the morning by the bucket fulls.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 27, 2018)

Had some left over Boston Butt and was tired of BBQ sauce so I shredded it, tossed it in the skillet with cumin, onion powder and garlic.  Added a can of refried beans and a small jar of salsa roja, once it was done tossed it on a flour tortilla with cheese (and more hot salsa).  Not bad, not bad at all.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 27, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> The smaller packaging is annoying as is 12 oz in a 'pound' of bacon or 1-1/2 quarts in a 'half gallon' of ice cream



And another thing, you just can't get as many 16 penny nails in a 3# coffee can anymore... Its just not right...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 27, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > As I sit here drinking a tepid cup of instant coffee...
> ...


Yup!  One of my favorite coffee makers:


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 27, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



There are single serve coffee bags, like tea bags, and I've used those as well, because I'm lazy.    I think they may have been more expensive than they were worth, but it was a long time ago.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 27, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Used to use those when we were campaigning (Civil War & WWII reenacting), in the barracks we had a hundred cup electric percolator that took 45 minutes to perk.  Used a half a can of the large Folgers or Maxwell House.  I would be up an hour before revelry to get it going and get started on breakfast.  In Civil War encampments we used a couple of large period (reproduction) coffee pots with the coffee wrapped in cheese cloth.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 27, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Supposedly percolating coffee is one of the worst ways to prepare it.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 27, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Supposedly percolating coffee is one of the worst ways to prepare it.



Can't duplicate the sound or the wonderful smell of perkalated coffee though...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 27, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



My first and best coffee pot looked very much like this one:






It made the best cup of coffee ever.  I still miss it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 27, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I don't believe it since I enjoy properly percolated coffee better than any other.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 27, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I think pretty much everyone's looked like that......


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 27, 2018)

Ours had a glass lid...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 27, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


The coffee snobs hate percolators.  Their loss.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 27, 2018)

The guts...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 27, 2018)

Ya know folks, percolators are still readily available.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 27, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Well I think folks who prefer other coffee makers aren't exactly snobs.  But when they look down on my percolator and insist it is inferior to their Keurig or espresso machine, I'll go toe to toe with them on that.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 27, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Keurig is good because of the lack of work involved.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 27, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Grandma's percolator fascinated me as a kid.  A big two quart aluminum pot with a snap on lid that featured a little glass dome to watch the coffee brew.  It made the goofiest noises, little burps as the Coffee spurted to the top and turned darker with every eruption.

Inside stood a basket on a tower.  The water bubbled up from the base and splashed around the glass dome, finally trickling down through the tiny perforations on the top of the basket.  Inside the basket Grandma would spoon in spoonful after spoonful of Maxwell House from a big blue tin can. 

Mom and Pop preferred Eight O'Clock coffee custom ground from roasted beans at the A&P.  I remember that store as having hardwood floors and the coffee aisle was the most aromatic.  There was a big red coffee grinder that the customer filled from the top, pouring roasted beans from an aluminum foil lined bag.  You would twist a dial that indicated the coarseness of desired grinds.  Then you would place the bag from which the beans came under a chute and the grinder would do its magical, aroma drenched work.  The ground coffee would be dumped back into the bag and you had to fold the top closed, securing,it with the metal clips attached to the ends.

Of course the A&P had canned coffee.  Chock Full o' Nuts, Hills Brother's with the Arab sheik sipping a cup while wearing his curly toed slippers and flowing caftan, and Folger's.  But Eight O'Clock had to be fresh ground at the store.  Artesianal coffee in the early '60s.

You could even buy a new tube for your television set or radio at the A&P. They had a yellow kiosk with fifteen or twenty brown sockets mounted on top.  You brought in the burned out tube, tried your luck placing it in the right socket, read the cryptic number printed along side the right fitting socket and then open the cabinet and find the same number on a little blue and white box.  That was your new tune.  All you had to do then was replace the burned out tube with the new complicated looking bulb, readjust the rabbit ear antennae, maybe wrap it with a little more tin foil and voila!  Studio wrestling and Bowling for Dollars was back in your living room!

My fabled Uncle Ducky was a tube radio man up until his death in 1983.  His array of radios amazed me.  Of course turning a nine year old boy loose in Uncle Ducky's Hall of Wonders could be perilous.  I pried the Masonite back from one of his radios to marvel at the glowing tubes inside.  Hey!  Look! A screwdriver!  I wonder what that gizmo does?

A few sparks, a loud pop and the scent of ozone later and I found myself jolted across the room, landing squarely on my rear end with my back up against his bed.

Adults and children learned valuable lessons from that experience.

But, to the point, I like percolators too.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 28, 2018)

I usually drink my coffee black and no sugar but lately been getting lattes and I like the froth


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 28, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Grandma's did not have a cord.  It sat right on the stove burner.

Google Image Result for https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/31zDzCAxy1L._SL500_AC_SS350_.jpg


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 28, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



So did ours when I was a kid.  But when Hombre and I married, we got our stainless steel percolator as a wedding gift and used it for a good 20 or more years.  I still miss it.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 28, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Grandma's did not have a cord. It sat right on the stove burner.



Ours had a electrical cord with both a male and female plugs...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 28, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

_*Harper (Save's granddaughter), complications post op surgery*
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo
Gracie
Hombre's sister
The Ringels moving in difficult transition
*Sherry, WelfareQueen,, and family with Sherry's mom in Hospice.*

And we keep the porch light on so that many others scattered here and there can find their way back._
_
The world lumberjack championships grand finale is tomorrow.  Don't miss it.












_


----------



## Sbiker (Jul 28, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Who new?
> ...



Hmm, interesting, I've never heared about submarines in exchange to pepsi, but pepsi here were popular in late Soviet times - but people could bought it only in Moscow  Late USSR really was a strange place, need to learn harder 
There are a good series about USSR of 1979 - "Dard Side of the Moon" (remake of "Life on Mars", but very talented remake ))


----------



## Sbiker (Jul 28, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I had similar but now prerer something like this - it allows to prepare capucciino )


----------



## 007 (Jul 28, 2018)

Second pot of coffee through the new Hamilton Beach, and it's good. It is a very basic process so, I wasn't really expecting anything different.

I like the vintage coffee pots. I've picked a couple up at auctions and my Mom has one like the big blue porcelain one of mine in the pic, except hers is an antique white procelain. The size might be hard to decipher in the picks, but the blue one is probably a 3 gallon, it's big, and the stainless steel one may be close to a gallon. The porcelain pot doesn't have the guts but the stainless steel one does. You rarely see these come up for auction, and it's even more rare to see one with the insides. I think they're cool collectors...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 28, 2018)

007 said:


> Second pot of coffee through the new Hamilton Beach, and it's good. It is a very basic process so, I wasn't really expecting anything different.
> 
> I like the vintage coffee pots. I've picked a couple up at auctions and my Mom has one like the big blue porcelain one of mine in the pic, except hers is an antique white procelain. The size might be hard to decipher in the picks, but the blue one is probably a 3 gallon, it's big, and the stainless steel one may be close to a gallon. The porcelain pot doesn't have the guts but the stainless steel one does. You rarely see these come up for auction, and it's even more rare to see one with the insides. I think they're cool collectors...


Nice.
BTW, don't let any sales person try to sell you blue speckleware as 19th century pieces, it's a 20th century manufacture.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 28, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> ...



Foxy, we can be removed from the vigil list. My mom passed away yesterday. Thanks to those who kept us in your prayers.


----------



## 007 (Jul 28, 2018)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...


My most sincere condolences, Sherry.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 28, 2018)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...



So sorry Sherry.  Holding you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 28, 2018)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...



Condolences to you and your family, Sherry.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 28, 2018)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...


I'm so sorry for your loss, Sherry.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 28, 2018)

I have this family photo taken about thirty five years ago.  That's me top left beside my brother.  Pop and Mom in the foreground.  

Now, take a good look at Pop and tell me if he doesn't remind you of Mike Pompeo!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 28, 2018)

drifter said:


> I usually drink my coffee black and no sugar but lately been getting lattes and I like the froth


 
I started using cream in my coffee some years ago when I was having a terrible time with GERD.  Giving up coffee altogether was not an option, and I was trying to find a different solution.  The cream (or half & half or just plain milk) worked--it cut the acid in the coffee sufficiently that I could drink at least a reasonable amount of it without any bad effects.  (2 to 6 cups is reasonable for me.)

The GERD is now under control and black coffee is no longer a problem, but I have come to prefer it with cream.  And a few drops of Stevia to slightly sweeten it.  Nour Better Stevia now puts out an English Toffee flavor that I just love.  The perfect morning treat for me.  Just a few drops does it so a 2 oz bottle of it lasts forever.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 28, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I usually drink my coffee black and no sugar but lately been getting lattes and I like the froth
> ...


What is the point of putting eggshells in with the coffee grounds?  I've heard of it, but never tasted a cup augmented with eggshells.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 28, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> What is the point of putting eggshells in with the coffee grounds? I've heard of it, but never tasted a cup augmented with eggshells.





Anonymous

February 21, 2006 at 11:29 pm

*Egg shells added to grounds*
I recently read a depression era cookbook, how to use eggshells to prepare a smooth cup of coffee. I do remember something of this from my childhood as well. I boiled the eggs peeled them then baked the shells at 350 for about 10 minutes, crushed them and placed them in a zip look bag. I placed about 1 teaspoon full with my grounds this morning. Wow what wonderful smooth tasting coffee. I just love to find and use these old tips. Oh be sure and save these grounds for the spring flowers. God bless and enjoy your cup!

Why would you put egg shell in coffee? - Coffee and Caffeine FAQ


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 28, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > What is the point of putting eggshells in with the coffee grounds? I've heard of it, but never tasted a cup augmented with eggshells.
> ...


All that preparation!  Hard boiled eggs, baking the shells.  I thought while you're making sunny side up, you just tossed the shells in with the coffee!

But then, the shells are still slimy with the bits of egg white.  The coffee might get thick.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 28, 2018)

Boys and Girls I have a problem... As I have shared before I have a Chronic Liver disease and I have been undergoing treatment for the last 13 months at a Clinic here in Hawaii... My contact at the Clinic is a young lady and she is a Physicians Assistant... She is Chinese, but has lived in the U.S. for close to 20 years... I am guessing her age is 27 to 30 years of age... She is a go getter... Sharp as a tack and has a great sense of humor... Only problem I have with her is she talks really, really fast... She still speaks with a Chinese accent and I have some difficulty understanding her at times... Anyway I have grown fond of her...

She called me 3 weeks ago and told me she had to see me earlier than my next scheduled appointment... She was leaving the Clinic... She said she has been accepted in the United States Air Force... So I have an appointment with her next Thursday and I would like to give her a gift, a token of appreciation for her hard work and kindness... I don't have a clue on what to give her... I like to give practical gifts, something that will be used... I thought maybe a journal to document her Air Force journey, then I thought hell every thing is digital these days so I scratched that...

Please Help if you can any suggestions it would be much appreciated...


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 28, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> All that preparation! Hard boiled eggs, baking the shells. I thought while you're making sunny side up, you just tossed the shells in with the coffee!
> 
> But then, the shells are still slimy with the bits of egg white. The coffee might get thick.



I report, you decide...


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 28, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Boys and Girls I have a problem... As I have shared before I have a Chronic Liver disease and I have been undergoing treatment for the last 13 months at a Clinic here in Hawaii... My contact at the Clinic is a young lady and she is a Physicians Assistant... She is Chinese, but has lived in the U.S. for close to 20 years... I am guessing her age is 27 to 30 years of age... She is a go getter... Sharp as a tack and has a great sense of humor... Only problem I have with her is she talks really, really fast... She still speaks with a Chinese accent and I have some difficulty understanding her at times... Anyway I have grown fond of her...
> 
> She called me 3 weeks ago and told me she had to see me earlier than my next scheduled appointment... She was leaving the Clinic... She said she has been accepted in the United States Air Force... So I have an appointment with her next Thursday and I would like to give her a gift, a token of appreciation for her hard work and kindness... I don't have a clue on what to give her... I like to give practical gifts, something that will be used... I thought maybe a journal to document her Air Force journey, then I thought hell every thing is digital these days so I scratched that...
> 
> Please Help if you can any suggestions it would be much appreciated...


Maybe a nice thank you card containing an Amazon gift card.  That way she could get something she needs.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 28, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Boys and Girls I have a problem... As I have shared before I have a Chronic Liver disease and I have been undergoing treatment for the last 13 months at a Clinic here in Hawaii... My contact at the Clinic is a young lady and she is a Physicians Assistant... She is Chinese, but has lived in the U.S. for close to 20 years... I am guessing her age is 27 to 30 years of age... She is a go getter... Sharp as a tack and has a great sense of humor... Only problem I have with her is she talks really, really fast... She still speaks with a Chinese accent and I have some difficulty understanding her at times... Anyway I have grown fond of her...
> 
> She called me 3 weeks ago and told me she had to see me earlier than my next scheduled appointment... She was leaving the Clinic... She said she has been accepted in the United States Air Force... So I have an appointment with her next Thursday and I would like to give her a gift, a token of appreciation for her hard work and kindness... I don't have a clue on what to give her... I like to give practical gifts, something that will be used... I thought maybe a journal to document her Air Force journey, then I thought hell every thing is digital these days so I scratched that...
> 
> Please Help if you can any suggestions it would be much appreciated...



Depending on how much you want to spend, whatever you get needs to be small, packable, portable, useful.  A classy travel mug with a sentiment on it. . . .maybe a classy portable alarm clock?. . .a nice pen and pencil set?. . .and the journal wasn't a bad idea as I use my phone and/or laptop and/or desk top computer to do just about everything these days, but I still appreciate having a notebook on my desk to jot down a name or reminder of some sort or note critical passwords I don't want stored in my computer or on my phone and I carry it with me when we travel.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 28, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I like to just dump the grounds into the pot, bring it to a boil, simmer to taste, add a teaspoon of cold water (the colder, the better), serve with cream and honey, or sugar, to taste.  Or just drink it the manly way, black.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 28, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


The old fashioned way.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 28, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Boys and Girls I have a problem... As I have shared before I have a Chronic Liver disease and I have been undergoing treatment for the last 13 months at a Clinic here in Hawaii... My contact at the Clinic is a young lady and she is a Physicians Assistant... She is Chinese, but has lived in the U.S. for close to 20 years... I am guessing her age is 27 to 30 years of age... She is a go getter... Sharp as a tack and has a great sense of humor... Only problem I have with her is she talks really, really fast... She still speaks with a Chinese accent and I have some difficulty understanding her at times... Anyway I have grown fond of her...
> ...



That's a great idea!   No chance of duplicating something she already has that way.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 28, 2018)

Wanna see some pictures?  This is the green pasture just beneath the East Liverpool High School.  Above are the tea roses flanking the Porter Field House.  And Daisy The Mutt luxuriating in the mowed grass.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 28, 2018)

Field Coffee was using GW's basic recipe...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 28, 2018)

007 said:


> Second pot of coffee through the new Hamilton Beach, and it's good. It is a very basic process so, I wasn't really expecting anything different.
> 
> I like the vintage coffee pots. I've picked a couple up at auctions and my Mom has one like the big blue porcelain one of mine in the pic, except hers is an antique white procelain. The size might be hard to decipher in the picks, but the blue one is probably a 3 gallon, it's big, and the stainless steel one may be close to a gallon. The porcelain pot doesn't have the guts but the stainless steel one does. You rarely see these come up for auction, and it's even more rare to see one with the insides. I think they're cool collectors...


I'm looking for a big one like that blue one.  I have a green one but it's getting old and because of the rust, I only use it to heat water.  It's kept on the wood stove in the winter to operate as a humidifier.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 28, 2018)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...


My condolences on your loss, Sherry.  Your loss is great, I am sure.  I still mourn my mother.  But, she does occasionally visit my dreams.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 28, 2018)

Sherry I also would like to share my condolences on your loss... Mothers are the backbone of the world and can not be replaced... My Mother would have been 90 years old on Friday... She passed 17 years ago... She is with me everyday... Lean on your family ma'am...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 28, 2018)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...


You're still in our prayers.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 28, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


It cuts the bitterness.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 28, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


The best way.  My partner whines about the grounds, though.  I tell him it's not all that great to the last cup.  Pot will last for days on the wood stove, though.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 28, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Field Coffee was using GW's basic recipe...


On a much larger scale.  Best suited for guests?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 28, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> View attachment 207399
> 
> I have this family photo taken about thirty five years ago.  That's me top left beside my brother.  Pop and Mom in the foreground.
> 
> Now, take a good look at Pop and tell me if he doesn't remind you of Mike Pompeo!



They definitely could be twin brothers.  That is amazing.  (You really do look like I think I would have envisioned you if I hadn't seen your photo before, Nosmo.)
Mike Pompeo:


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 28, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 207399
> ...


That family photo was taken during the Carter administration.  Nobody goes thirty five years without changing.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 28, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Field Coffee was using GW's basic recipe...
> ...


During the Civil War soldiers in the field would simply use their 'mucket' to heat the water & their rifle butts to crush the coffee beans then just toss the crushed beans in the boiling water.  On the Confederate side they quickly ran out of coffee and used anything they could including crushed acorns to make a pseudo coffee.  During (mostly) winter encampments both sides would trade with the other, the Confederates for coffee, the Feds for tobacco.   
A mucket (too large to be a mug and too small to be a bucket) is a tin cup, holds 48 ounces, typically had a bail and a tin cap (in the North).  They were the Civil War soldiers version of the WWII steel pot except they weren't used for head protection. 






Basic version without the lid and bail.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 28, 2018)

I've always found the idea of opposing armies interacting like that crazy.  The Christmas in the trenches of WWI is the example that comes to mind for me of opposing troops interacting in an almost friendly way.  It's fascinating and, to me, perhaps the best indication of the insanity of war.  To do your best to kill someone, then take a break and exchange gifts....


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 28, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> I've always found the idea of opposing armies interacting like that crazy.  The Christmas in the trenches of WWI is the example that comes to mind for me of opposing troops interacting in an almost friendly way.  It's fascinating and, to me, perhaps the best indication of the insanity of war.  To do your best to kill someone, then take a break and exchange gifts....


Basic humanity is stronger than politics.  Thank God!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 28, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> I've always found the idea of opposing armies interacting like that crazy.  The Christmas in the trenches of WWI is the example that comes to mind for me of opposing troops interacting in an almost friendly way.  It's fascinating and, to me, perhaps the best indication of the insanity of war.  To do your best to kill someone, then take a break and exchange gifts....


People are people, even soldiers.  During the CW (like in all wars) there were acts of absolute brutality and acts of extreme kindness.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 29, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

_*Harper (Save's granddaughter), complications post op surgery*
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo
Gracie
Hombre's sister
The Ringels moving in difficult transition
*Sherry and  family in the passing of her mother..*

And we keep the porch light on so that many others scattered here and there can find their way back._
_




_


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 29, 2018)

Ha, Ha, I have just started watching the DVD boxed set of 'the young ones' Which is an anarchic situation comedy from the 1980's . Its available on amazon and I recommend it.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 29, 2018)

We had a brief shower of rain today in most of England, and the last brief shower was two weeks ago, and before that it had not rained since May. Its to late to save the crops as those that could not be watered have died.

I have decided to fill a cupboard with tinned food, because although there is no talk of running out of food yet, I am sure we are going to, and then there will be panic buying, and no food in the shops.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 29, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> We had a brief shower of rain today in most of England, and the last brief shower was two weeks ago, and before that it had not rained since May. Its to late to save the crops as those that could not be watered have died.
> 
> I have decided to fill a cupboard with tinned food, because although there is no talk of running out of food yet, I am sure we are going to, and then there will be panic buying, and no food in the shops.



While I am pretty sure your civic and national leaders will make sure you have food available, it never helps to prepare for contigencies.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 29, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> I've always found the idea of opposing armies interacting like that crazy.  The Christmas in the trenches of WWI is the example that comes to mind for me of opposing troops interacting in an almost friendly way.  It's fascinating and, to me, perhaps the best indication of the insanity of war.  To do your best to kill someone, then take a break and exchange gifts....


Such interactions emphasize the fact that we are all human.  Your enemy is not an evil man in his own eyes, not any more than you are evil.  The guy you are trying desperately to kill, before he kills you, could be your neighbor, you greengrocer, your barber given other circumstances.  When boiled down to the rawest basics, men don't fight for god, country, or some other vague concept.  They fight for the guy next to them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 30, 2018)

Good night darlinks.  No change in the vigil list.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 30, 2018)

Crap!   I had the solar systems guy out yesterday.  He brought two lovely, sealed cell, 6V solar batteries and the proper cables.  My hope was that he could install the system without the partner's knowledge and I could present a "fate accompli".  Guy took one look at the rig the partner's put together and said he'd rather not mess with it without knowing what the hell was going on.  This will be interesting.  At least there is no well yet.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 30, 2018)

In the interest of full disclosure, allow me to show you my sainted, fabled Uncle Ducky.  What nest describes this image?  Mischievous?  Prankster?  Happy-of-Lucky Ducky?  After all I've told you about him, I thought it only fair to put a face to the legend.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 30, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > We had a brief shower of rain today in most of England, and the last brief shower was two weeks ago, and before that it had not rained since May. Its to late to save the crops as those that could not be watered have died.
> ...



I am convinced we are going to suffer food shortages. Not only from failed crops but from failure to reach a trade agreement with the EU. In any case Europe is as dryed up as Britain.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 30, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Ha, Ha, I have just started watching the DVD boxed set of 'the young ones' Which is an anarchic situation comedy from the 1980's . Its available on amazon and I recommend it.



I have now watched a third of the DVD set of ' the young ones' and it is more outrageous than I remember it. They could not get away with making it now as there would be lots of complaints. For example one of the characters goes up to a man in the street and calls him a ****** and a black bastard. Then he takes off his sunglasses and says. " Oh sorry, I didn't realize your were white"

The whole show is completely insane and I find it funny.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 30, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I hope you're wrong and I'm pretty sure you are.  We have plenty of food here for everybody, no trade issues so far as I know, and our transports are what, 7 hours or so from London?  You won't starve.  Or just order what you need from Amazon and they'll deliver within a couple of days.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 30, 2018)

I have heard rumors that Tofu (soy beans) are plentiful and also cheap...  Hope this wasn't to political...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 31, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

_*Harper (Save's granddaughter), complications post op surgery*
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo
Gracie
Hombre's sister
The Ringels moving in difficult transition
*Sherry and family in the passing of her mother..*

And we keep the porch light on so that many others scattered here and there can find their way back._
_



_


----------



## Sbiker (Jul 31, 2018)

Hi, all!!!

Damn, how much tracks I've heared in my life, for the different mood and different cases...   But it seems, Avril Lavigne is real cool for the background supply of soft making process  Did anybody think, soft, u use at computers and phones can be written as a result of listening different styles of music?


----------



## Sbiker (Jul 31, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Shake out extra-foods from you leaders, really!  I don't believe any food shortages could have natural origin in our countries since the mechanization of agriculture. Usually it's a evil political will of somebody


----------



## Sbiker (Jul 31, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> I've always found the idea of opposing armies interacting like that crazy.  The Christmas in the trenches of WWI is the example that comes to mind for me of opposing troops interacting in an almost friendly way.  It's fascinating and, to me, perhaps the best indication of the insanity of war.  To do your best to kill someone, then take a break and exchange gifts....



What the topic I lost? We're waiting and discussing another coming WW?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 31, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I've always found the idea of opposing armies interacting like that crazy.  The Christmas in the trenches of WWI is the example that comes to mind for me of opposing troops interacting in an almost friendly way.  It's fascinating and, to me, perhaps the best indication of the insanity of war.  To do your best to kill someone, then take a break and exchange gifts....
> ...



No.  Just the general insanity of what war is.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 31, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I've always found the idea of opposing armies interacting like that crazy.  The Christmas in the trenches of WWI is the example that comes to mind for me of opposing troops interacting in an almost friendly way.  It's fascinating and, to me, perhaps the best indication of the insanity of war.  To do your best to kill someone, then take a break and exchange gifts....
> ...


No, talking about history...... and coffee......


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 31, 2018)

Okay......  We got rain last night, finally.  Now the humidity level is around 90%.  Damn!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 31, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> Hi, all!!!
> 
> Damn, how much tracks I've heared in my life, for the different mood and different cases...   But it seems, Avril Lavigne is real cool for the background supply of soft making process  Did anybody think, soft, u use at computers and phones can be written as a result of listening different styles of music?



Well as the lines go:  William Congreve in "The Mourning Bride" (1697):  Musick has Charms to sooth a savage Breast.
Or as we Americans have paraphrased it:  music hath charms to soothe a savage beast.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 31, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay......  We got rain last night, finally.  Now the humidity level is around 90%.  Damn!!



Nice rain at our house too, but no serious humidity problem.  Some parts of the city got some severe weather - high winds and large hail - but not where we are.


----------



## 007 (Jul 31, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Crap!   I had the solar systems guy out yesterday.  He brought two lovely, sealed cell, 6V solar batteries and the proper cables.  My hope was that he could install the system without the partner's knowledge and I could present a "fate accompli".  Guy took one look at the rig the partner's put together and said he'd rather not mess with it without knowing what the hell was going on.  This will be interesting.  At least there is no well yet.


I've worked on and off and part time for a good friend that's a Master Electrician and owns his own little company for a long time, 30 years or so. He's been laid up for the past three weeks now with horrific back pain. He got an MRI last week and found out his back is cracked and he'll need surgery to "rebuild it." So he's out of commission for awhile, probably 3 or 4 months if not longer, but tomorrow I have to start work on finishing up a job he can't finish, a large gazebo type building that will be used for parties and entertainment. Have to install all the breakers and fixtures like outlets and lights. He said the wiring is done, but, why I'm responding to your post is, I'd be with him many times when we'd look at jobs, and he would turn many down because he'd say, "the second I touch this mess it's MINE," and some things were just such an abortion that he just wouldn't go near it, unless the people said do whatever needs to be done to fix it right. So I can understand your solar guy not wanting to touch your system.


----------



## 007 (Jul 31, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay......  We got rain last night, finally.  Now the humidity level is around 90%.  Damn!!


Getting pretty dry around SW WI. Much of the middle of the state is already in drought. Not all that uncommon in WI in July though.


----------



## Sbiker (Jul 31, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



 I think, the border between people and enemy is very simple. If someone invading your territory and killing people - he's an enemy. If he cannot more to do it - he's a people.


----------



## Sbiker (Jul 31, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, all!!!
> ...



Yeah, even this beast has a name "Procrastination"


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 31, 2018)

007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay......  We got rain last night, finally.  Now the humidity level is around 90%.  Damn!!
> ...


We're in our monsoon season, not that it's been all that wet yet.


----------



## 007 (Jul 31, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


We've been having spotty showers. Little cells that drop a lot of rain in a hurry. Haven't had any here in Podunk though, yet. Supposed to rain tomorrow according to the forecast. Just perfect, I have to do electrical work outside...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 31, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Yes, and the monsoon is always spotty.  You are now pretty much out of the high desert terrain, but even the Pecos valley is not exactly what you would call lush or flush with plenty of water.  I think Chaves County is similar to Lea County--gets just enough annual precipitation to get it out of desert designation but just barely.

Even with the really good monsoon rains we have been getting since the first of the month, we still have wildfires burning.  But the rain and higher humidity definitely help.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 31, 2018)

007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Two words, rubber galoshes..........


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 31, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> I have heard rumors that Tofu (soy beans) are plentiful and also cheap...  Hope this wasn't to political...


They're also GMO.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 31, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> They're also GMO.



Is that like...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 31, 2018)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Crap!   I had the solar systems guy out yesterday.  He brought two lovely, sealed cell, 6V solar batteries and the proper cables.  My hope was that he could install the system without the partner's knowledge and I could present a "fate accompli".  Guy took one look at the rig the partner's put together and said he'd rather not mess with it without knowing what the hell was going on.  This will be interesting.  At least there is no well yet.
> ...


Believe me, so do I understand.  He's willing to work with my partner and I am hoping he'll be able to bring the partner to the light (pun intended).  I have not told my partner about the solar guy, I'll just kind of spring it on him.  I do have my pair of 6VDC batteries now and push-come-to-shove, I will work with the professional to set things up from scratch, if that proves necessary.
I feel for you buddy with a cracked back.  I slipped and fell last week, knocking out my breath.  I spent a couple of bad days with terrific back pain.  I granted myself a down day yesterday and am lots better now.  I feared that I had cracked a vertebrae, though.  Seems to have been more muscle damage and bruising.  Hope your buddy gets his back fixed.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 31, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > They're also GMO.
> ...


Not quite.  GMO can affect what you eat...unless you eat?...oooh!


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 31, 2018)

I'm close to having the A/C parts installed in my car.  I don't know if it will end up working or not, but I've got my fingers crossed.  Unfortunately, it didn't all get done tonight, so I have to ask my employer if I can keep my car in the garage again tomorrow.  She won't be happy about that, but I really want to have A/C for my 8 hour drive on Friday!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 31, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> I'm close to having the A/C parts installed in my car.  I don't know if it will end up working or not, but I've got my fingers crossed.  Unfortunately, it didn't all get done tonight, so I have to ask my employer if I can keep my car in the garage again tomorrow.  She won't be happy about that, but I really want to have A/C for my 8 hour drive on Friday!


I can sympathize with wanting A/C for a long road trip.  Right now, the only thing that makes my 2-hr commute tolerable is the A/C.  I can't stand the noise generated when the windows are open.  Have a good journey, Montro!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 31, 2018)

So, this tom turkey (Attila) is aggressive with a capital 'A'.  My partner moves out smartly across the yard now because Attila doesn't seem to like him much.  Attila aggresses the goats, they don't put up with his shit.  It's a hoot watching him charge after the goats and they turn around then knock him on his feathered butt.  The turkey seems tolerant of dogs, cats, and other fowl, of course.  Cheap entertainment, but it beats most TV shows I've seen lately.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 31, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > I have heard rumors that Tofu (soy beans) are plentiful and also cheap...  Hope this wasn't to political...
> ...


Have an ear of corn..........


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 1, 2018)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.  No change in the vigil list.


----------



## Sbiker (Aug 1, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > I have heard rumors that Tofu (soy beans) are plentiful and also cheap...  Hope this wasn't to political...
> ...



Generally, we're all just a GM bacteries


----------



## Sbiker (Aug 1, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Which ocean makes your weather wet? A week ago I've seen Pacific Ocean (and swim in it) - it really without any waves, like on water reservoir at any river


----------



## Sbiker (Aug 1, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



They say "we are just what we eat"... But why I still don't have fingers from buckwheat and nose from carrot!


----------



## Sbiker (Aug 1, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> So, this tom turkey (Attila) is aggressive with a capital 'A'.  My partner moves out smartly across the yard now because Attila doesn't seem to like him much.  Attila aggresses the goats, they don't put up with his shit.  It's a hoot watching him charge after the goats and they turn around then knock him on his feathered butt.  The turkey seems tolerant of dogs, cats, and other fowl, of course.  Cheap entertainment, but it beats most TV shows I've seen lately.



It's probably, he'll bring you a fox skin sometimes future morning ))


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 1, 2018)

August 01

*1907* Signal Corps of US army starts aircraft division





Jerry Garcia · Born
Aug 01, 1942

Ole Ridgerunner was born August 01, 1954

Hedy Lamarr Charged In Shoplifting Case

and other assorted kaka happened throughout the ages...


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 1, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> August 01
> 
> *1907* Signal Corps of US army starts aircraft division
> 
> ...


I was born a couple of months before you.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 1, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



It said on the news last night that the army is stockpiling food, and today on the lunchtime news it said farmers are warning of food shortages. So I think I am right and I promptly went to the shops and bought my first batch of tinned food.  I got some tins of soup and Irish stew. I aim to get a months supply of food so I can survive a rush of panic buying in the supermarkets.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 1, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay......  We got rain last night, finally.  Now the humidity level is around 90%.  Damn!!


They showed two satellite photos of Britain from space  on the news. one taken in the spring, which was all green, and one taken recently which is all brown. We had some rainfall a couple of days ago, the first in months, but now we are back to the heatwave.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 1, 2018)

The veteran's groups have sponsored banners featuring local vets.  These banners are flying on lamp posts all around downtown East Liverpool.  They have a picture of the veteran, his or her name, the branch of service they were part of and the years they served.

Uncle Ducky was a policeman as well as a U.S. Navy shorepatrolman.  He served our country by breaking up bar fights in Honolulu.  Here is his banner, taking pride of place directly in front of City Hall and Police HQ.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 1, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


We're on the other side of the Pacific Ocean.  Have you ever seen a bore tide?  People here will surf on that tide when it comes into the Turnagain Arm.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 1, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...


If you have any doubts about that old adage, you should sample milk from an animal that has been eating certain things, like spruce trees, or corn.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 1, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > So, this tom turkey (Attila) is aggressive with a capital 'A'.  My partner moves out smartly across the yard now because Attila doesn't seem to like him much.  Attila aggresses the goats, they don't put up with his shit.  It's a hoot watching him charge after the goats and they turn around then knock him on his feathered butt.  The turkey seems tolerant of dogs, cats, and other fowl, of course.  Cheap entertainment, but it beats most TV shows I've seen lately.
> ...


Actually, turkeys are known to catch and eat mice and other small vermin.  I just laugh when I watch my partner rushes across the yard with that turkey hot on his heels.  If the turkey wasn't half a breeding pair of heritage breed turkeys (The Livestock Conservancy), I might be putting him on the menu.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 1, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> August 01
> 
> *1907* Signal Corps of US army starts aircraft division
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday, Ridgerunner!


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 1, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I was watching the current episode of "Deadliest Catch" last night and the crab fishermen were battling horrendous waves exacerbated  by the last once-in-a-generation super moons.  If that ocean wasn't so cold and the area so sparsely populated, that should have made for some great surf.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 1, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay......  We got rain last night, finally.  Now the humidity level is around 90%.  Damn!!
> ...


Don't forget to stock up on water, Dajjal!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 1, 2018)

OMG!  I'm watching an interview with a woman whose daughter was shot right in front of her during a shopping mall terrorist attack.  How do you stay sane after something like that?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 1, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> OMG! I'm watching an interview with a woman whose daughter was shot right in front of her during a shopping mall terrorist attack. How do you stay sane after something like that



I can't imagine a more debilitating pain that losing a child...


----------



## peach174 (Aug 1, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> August 01
> 
> *1907* Signal Corps of US army starts aircraft division
> 
> ...




Have a great Birthday !


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 1, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> August 01
> 
> *1907* Signal Corps of US army starts aircraft division
> 
> ...


Happy birthday ridgerunner!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 1, 2018)

peach174 , Nosmo King thanks a lot... You to gallantwarrior...


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 1, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> August 01
> 
> *1907* Signal Corps of US army starts aircraft division
> 
> ...


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 1, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > August 01
> ...



My path is clear... Thanks Montrovant


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 1, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> August 01
> 
> *1907* Signal Corps of US army starts aircraft division
> 
> ...



Ha!!!   I finally got a birth date out of you!

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY RIDGERUNNER!!!!*

*



*​


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 1, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > OMG! I'm watching an interview with a woman whose daughter was shot right in front of her during a shopping mall terrorist attack. How do you stay sane after something like that
> ...


Especially to senseless violence.  
I try to chat with my daughter as often as possible.  There's an ocean between us and I wish she were closer.  I'd love to hold her hand and look into her eyes...


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 1, 2018)

And I am again chagrined that I missed the birthday of one of our favorite Coffee Shoppers Ernie S.  on July 29 so:

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY Ernie S. *
*



*
​*You really need to come around more often you know. *


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 1, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> peach174 , Nosmo King thanks a lot... You to gallantwarrior...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 1, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > August 01
> ...


Why you make cake with goat poops?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 1, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ha!!! I finally got a birth date out of you!
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY RIDGERUNNER!!!!*​



Yes ma'am after much consideration and vetting of you knuckleheads I no longer think you guys are enemy spys…

 Foxy...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 1, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ha!!! I finally got a birth date out of you!
> ...


Define "enema"...uuhh...enemy.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 1, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> OMG!  I'm watching an interview with a woman whose daughter was shot right in front of her during a shopping mall terrorist attack.  How do you stay sane after something like that?



I don't know GW.  I have held loved ones close as their kids passed due to illness and there are really no words.  Or for our friends who lost kids to suicide.  But to see your child murdered?   That is just incomprehensible.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 1, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...



Does goat poop squish when stepped on?
It looks like mud or chocolate that they stepped on. 

Yum chocolate balls.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 1, 2018)

peach174 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Yup.   I won't vouch for the flavor, though.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 1, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I stocked up on water five years ago, I have a dozen bottles. Now I am wondering if it is safe to drink after five years.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 1, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Yup!!!!
Who you trying to kid. 
I wrestled with one and poop did not squish.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 1, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...



I think those were supposed to be rocks.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 1, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



It depends on how you stored it.
I personally would boil it 1st before I drank it. 
Just to be on the safe side.

I have cans of water that's good for 30 years because the air was taken out.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 1, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 , Nosmo King thanks a lot... You to gallantwarrior...



Best Dirge I ever received...


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 1, 2018)

If the King can show his handsome self, I to feel compelled to at least post a picture of my better looking and handsome identical twin brother Bottomwalker…


----------



## peach174 (Aug 1, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> If the King can show his handsome self, I to feel compelled to at least post a picture of my better looking and handsome identical twin brother Bottomwalker…
> 
> View attachment 207980





Ridgerunner said:


> If the King can show his handsome self, I to feel compelled to at least post a picture of my better looking and handsome identical twin brother Bottomwalker…
> 
> View attachment 207980





Ridgerunner said:


> If the King can show his handsome self, I to feel compelled to at least post a picture of my better looking and handsome identical twin brother Bottomwalker…
> 
> View attachment 207980





Ridgerunner said:


> If the King can show his handsome self, I to feel compelled to at least post a picture of my better looking and handsome identical twin brother Bottomwalker…
> 
> View attachment 207980





Ridgerunner said:


> If the King can show his handsome self, I to feel compelled to at least post a picture of my better looking and handsome identical twin brother Bottomwalker…
> 
> View attachment 207980



Bottomwalker would make a great member of the Soggy Bottom Boys band.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 1, 2018)

Well my first wife just left for work and I have decided to go on a excursion to Waikiki to the Denny's and get my FREE Cholesterol packed 'Grand Slam'... Notice I didn't say cholesterol free grand slam... Tonight I get the Best Cheeseburger on the Island with Pear pie and Vanilla Ice Cream for desert...
I have to wait a while as I have taken my morning diuretic, and if you know what it is you know what it does...
Thanks again everyone for the Birthday wishes...


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 1, 2018)

peach174 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I keep dehydrated water...........


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 1, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> August 01
> 
> *1907* Signal Corps of US army starts aircraft division
> 
> ...



Happy Birthday from the coffee shop gang!


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 2, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

_*Harper (Save's granddaughter), complications post op surgery*
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo
Gracie
Hombre's sister
The Ringels moving in difficult transition

And we keep the porch light on so that many others scattered here and there can find their way back._
_




_


----------



## Sbiker (Aug 2, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Offcourse, I know, Pacific Ocean is very strong and from some points outside it seems, it occupies all the Earth. But at the coast of Peter I gulf waves are very small, even the waves of Black or Azov Sea. So, I forced to agree with Magellan - this ocean really seems to be Pacific


----------



## Sbiker (Aug 2, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



But it's about milk, not about people (if we don't care about some porno realities)!


----------



## Sbiker (Aug 2, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> View attachment 207952 The veteran's groups have sponsored banners featuring local vets.  These banners are flying on lamp posts all around downtown East Liverpool.  They have a picture of the veteran, his or her name, the branch of service they were part of and the years they served.
> 
> Uncle Ducky was a policeman as well as a U.S. Navy shorepatrolman.  He served our country by breaking up bar fights in Honolulu.  Here is his banner, taking pride of place directly in front of City Hall and Police HQ.



Awesome tradition, because Army must be respect. "If you don't feed own Army, you'll feed enemies" 

After WWII we have a lot of streets, named by heroes of this War. But now some years we have a modern tradition - parade with banners of ours relatives, who fought that times....

But, ironically, today is 2th of August, day of Russia Airborne forces, the main forces, took a part at all conflicts since Afganistan. Also the day, when celebrating veterans usually swim at fountains ))))


----------



## Sbiker (Aug 2, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I didn't know about this turkey ability!  I thought, turkey is only a producer of infernal sounds....


Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



A 60% water solution? Very good cure for the soul. I have three of 0.5 to spend my weekend (friday and saturday) at wild place on a great picnic party with friends!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 2, 2018)

It happens now and then and it happened again last night.  Once again I dreamed about singing hampsters.  Picture George Strait as a hampster.  There he was up on the stage singing his heart out.  It was fantastic and the little fur ball sounded just like George but with a slightly higher voice.  What can this mean and why do I keep having dreams about singing hampsters?


----------



## peach174 (Aug 2, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> It happens now and then and it happened again last night.  Once again I dreamed about singing hampsters.  Picture George Strait as a hampster.  There he was up on the stage singing his heart out.  It was fantastic and the little fur ball sounded just like George but with a slightly higher voice.  What can this mean and why do I keep having dreams about singing hampsters?



Maybe they evolved mentally, in order to send messages from your nearest pet shop that they want you buy one of them?


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 2, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> It happens now and then and it happened again last night.  Once again I dreamed about singing hampsters.  Picture George Strait as a hampster.  There he was up on the stage singing his heart out.  It was fantastic and the little fur ball sounded just like George but with a slightly higher voice.  What can this mean and *why do I keep having dreams about singing hampsters?*


Wear a chastity belt....... backwards........


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 2, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> It happens now and then and it happened again last night.  Once again I dreamed about singing hampsters.  Picture George Strait as a hampster.  There he was up on the stage singing his heart out.  It was fantastic and the little fur ball sounded just like George but with a slightly higher voice.  What can this mean and why do I keep having dreams about singing hampsters?


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 2, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> It happens now and then and it happened again last night.  Once again I dreamed about singing hampsters.  Picture George Strait as a hampster.  There he was up on the stage singing his heart out.  It was fantastic and the little fur ball sounded just like George but with a slightly higher voice.  What can this mean and why do I keep having dreams about singing hampsters?


Or it means you want a Kia Soul.........


----------



## 007 (Aug 2, 2018)

Well I finished up the electrical job for my electrician buddy with the broken back today. Had a problem yesterday when I heated it all up. Some things weren't working. Was too hot and worn out and the property owner was yapping in my ear to figure it out yesterday. Had to call it a day and talk to my buddy. Not a complicated wiring problem in the three gang switch box, he had two wires in the wrong place, got it sorted out with my VOM and everything is fine. 7 hours @ $60 an hour, I'm happy and paid up. Have one more small job to do for him too. I love the extra money. He could keep the small jobs coming far as I'm concerned, until he's back on his feet. I'll just take over his business for a bit.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 2, 2018)

007 said:


> I love the extra money.



extra money is good...


----------



## 007 (Aug 2, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > I love the extra money.
> ...


I'm also thinking of getting back on the welder. I have an excess of metal, and think I could sell metal art. I have to test the waters. I found this skull made out of nuts and bolts on pinterest, and I know I could make that, with my own twist on it of course. I should get started. Try and sell it on both etsy and ebay. Have no idea what to charge, but anything would be profit.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 2, 2018)

007 said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Man do I have respect for talented welders.  Welding is a skill, like handwriting.  When it's really well done, it's a thing of beauty.  But when it's half assed, it can make you wonder why they even made the effort.

I had a project in deepest darkest Florida.  Imokolee Dlorida.  It's a wide spot in the road on the western edge of the Everglades.  The town is like the fabled Brigadoon.  It only came to life when the onions or tomatoes or the lettuce was harvested.

The city fathers there decreed a new municipal water tank be built.  I was working with an engineering firm in Sarasota and the inspection on the tank was my project.  The welders were true masters of the craft.  Their beads we're amazingly consistent.

Wish I could say the same for the pipe fitters.  They set the project back two months after failing 65% of their welds.


----------



## 007 (Aug 2, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...


Thank you, NK... got a 'rough' start... I do love to weld... I remember a story about a crew, I think at the south pole, and it was during a period when there wasn't going to be any way to get to them, and someone came down with acute appendicitis. There wasn't a surgeon at the base but there was a welder, and since they figured he was the person that had the most skilled, steady hands, they talked him through doing surgery on the person and he saved their life.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 3, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

_*Harper (Save's granddaughter), complications post op surgery*
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo
Gracie
Hombre's sister
The Ringels moving in difficult transition

And we keep the porch light on so that many others scattered here and there can find their way back._
_



_


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 3, 2018)

It's going to be a long drive with no A/C for me.  

The new compressor and lines got put in my car, but there is a bad seal between one of the new lines and a small extension it connects to.  I don't know if that's because the new line is bad, or if the extension piece is the issue.  Unfortunately, I don't have time to order the extension piece and it isn't in stock anywhere.

I'll order the part and hopefully get it put in after I get back home, but the drive to and from FL is going to suck.  I'm going to stop by Walmart or Target and see about buying a little portable fan at least.

If it's the new line that's the problem, I'll have to buy that after I get back.  This damn car takes too much money.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 3, 2018)

Just had a fast moving boomer roll thru....half dollar size hail to South and east......going to have to watch news tonite


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 3, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...


There are two things my partner does very well: concrete work and welding.  As long as you leave him undisturbed while he's doing something.  Partner's not a multi-tasker, or a planner.  But that bitch can weld.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 3, 2018)

Manonthestreet said:


> Just had a fast moving boomer roll thru....half dollar size hail to South and east......going to have to watch news tonite



Dollar size hail is definitely going to do a job on your roof and anything else that takes a direct hit.  Roughly where are you again MOTS?


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 3, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> It's going to be a long drive with no A/C for me.
> 
> The new compressor and lines got put in my car, but there is a bad seal between one of the new lines and a small extension it connects to.  I don't know if that's because the new line is bad, or if the extension piece is the issue.  Unfortunately, I don't have time to order the extension piece and it isn't in stock anywhere.
> 
> ...



So when I was still a youngster and even as a young adult, only the very wealthy had air conditioned cars and even those were rare.  So we utilized the 4/60 AC system, i.e. four windows down and 60 mph.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 3, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > It's going to be a long drive with no A/C for me.
> ...


I remember those days.  Being raised in the Pacific during the late 50s, early 60s we had no air conditioning but as kids it never seemed to bother us.  Even later as young adults we just adapted to whatever environment we were in.  Now if the A/C or heat goes out it's OMG FIX IT YESTERDAY!!!!!!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 3, 2018)

007 said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


I learned to weld as part of a job I had back in the late 80s.......  Hated it and never picked up a welder again.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 4, 2018)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.  No change in the vigil list.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 4, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...



I had a chance to weld once complete with the all the protective gear etc.  I was intrigued mostly because it was just about the time the movie "Flash Dance" came out featuring Alex, a very pretty young 18-year old woman, who was a welder on what appeared to be a large manufacturing or construction site.

But after that one experience, I'll have to admit I didn't see the allure for somebody like me.  But I sure appreciate those who do like to do it and do it well.  Another favorite movie is "The Road to Christmas" featuring Jennifer Gray and Clark Gregg.  Gregg played a Chicago teacher but former artist who welded fantastic pieces of steel art.  And I sure could see how somebody would enjoy doing that if they had the eye and the skill.


----------



## 007 (Aug 4, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Yeah I've welded since I was 15. Learned with an old Lincoln A/C stick welder. Did production welding at two different jobs with a MIG, and then learned TIG welding when I worked at the prison. I have a couple different welders here in the shop, and a nice Smith torch. I love working with steel. Would love to have a plasma cutter but they're pricey, and I just can't justify one... yet.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 4, 2018)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


We have MIG, TIG, and an oxy-acetylene set up at our place.  I've used the oxy-acetylene rig but not the other two.  The partner welds aircraft parts, including aluminum and magnesium.  Both of those take a particularly delicate touch to do right, especially the magnesium.  I'm no welder.  I create using softer, biological media.  As a matter of fact, I just started my first new batch of cyser (mead made with apple juice) this past weekend.


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 4, 2018)

I found Herters women's waders at the thrift shop real cheap. You never know when you might need them 

They look similar to this.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 5, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

_*Harper (Save's granddaughter), complications post op surgery*
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo
Gracie
Hombre's sister
The Ringels moving in difficult transition

And we keep the porch light on so that many others scattered here and there can find their way back._
_



_


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 5, 2018)

Mid 90s and the heat pump just stopped working.......  Got a hold of the landlord, he's trying to get someone out today but if not then definitely tomorrow morning.  Why does this always happen on a weekend?  What were we just saying about A/C......
Oh yeah, no breakers thrown and the pump is not frozen so no obvious freon leak.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 5, 2018)

drifter said:


> I found Herters women's waders at the thrift shop real cheap. You never know when you might need them
> 
> They look similar to this.


Sexy!!  Well maybe for a fisherman or a logger........


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 5, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> ...


Sooooo, that means I CAN take over the world.  Good to know.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 5, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Mid 90s and the heat pump just stopped working.......  Got a hold of the landlord, he's trying to get someone out today but if not then definitely tomorrow morning.  Why does this always happen on a weekend?  What were we just saying about A/C......
> Oh yeah, no breakers thrown and the pump is not frozen so no obvious freon leak.


 YIKES!


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 5, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Mid 90s and the heat pump just stopped working.......  Got a hold of the landlord, he's trying to get someone out today but if not then definitely tomorrow morning.  Why does this always happen on a weekend?  What were we just saying about A/C......
> Oh yeah, no breakers thrown and the pump is not frozen so no obvious freon leak.



Yes that would be miserable.  You might have to check into a hotel to sleep tonight?  When I was a kid living in that part of the world, we didn't have A/C at all and on hot nights just made our bed outside if cross ventilation in the house didn't cool us down enough--everybody had big windows designed to open for cross ventilation in those days.  These days that isn't so advisable, sigh.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 5, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Mid 90s and the heat pump just stopped working.......  Got a hold of the landlord, he's trying to get someone out today but if not then definitely tomorrow morning.  Why does this always happen on a weekend?  What were we just saying about A/C......
> ...


Well the landlord got a hold of their usual service people who are on call 24/7, the tech had two calls ahead of us and showed up around 7 PM.  Opened up the panel on the pump, hit a reset switch and it came to life.  Looks like the pump fan may be the culprit, it possibly overheated and triggered the high pressure switch shutting it down.  They'll be back tomorrow to run some tests and possibly replace the fan.  Right now it's nice and cool.........  Let's just pray it holds through the night.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 5, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



And you know where the reset button is now too.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 5, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Yes and no, I didn't see him actually do it but I know where to look.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 6, 2018)

Good night darlinks.  No change in the vigil list.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 6, 2018)

I think today was a record.  In eight years of the Coffee Shop we almost didn't have a single post for the first time ever.  But there's one now.    Good night darlinks.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 7, 2018)

Yesterday the HVAC guy came by twice........  Missed him both times........  This morning they called first, came by and replaced the fan motor.  The good thing is it hadn't shut down since the reset so we had A/C all Monday.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 7, 2018)

Cooler and wet up here.  I'm hoping for a respite so I can get some outside work done.  I'm waiting for call-backs from both the electric and the well guys.  
Attila the turkey got me good this morning while I as setting up the chicken feeder.  Pecked the hell out of my head when I was bent over.  I'm-a gonna eat that beast if he doesn't shape up.  Actually, it's funny as hell that this turkey has now taken over the yard.  I'm thinking the chickens will continue to be free-range but I might have to corral this hooligan.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 7, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> I'm-a gonna eat that beast if he doesn't shape up.



I know a guy and he owes me money...

BuckToothMoron


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Aug 7, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I'm-a gonna eat that beast if he doesn't shape up.
> ...



I sent that check you SOB!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 7, 2018)

BuckToothMoron said:


> I sent that check you SOB!



Just like a hillbilly...


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 7, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Cooler and wet up here.  I'm hoping for a respite so I can get some outside work done.  I'm waiting for call-backs from both the electric and the well guys.
> Attila the turkey got me good this morning while I as setting up the chicken feeder.  Pecked the hell out of my head when I was bent over.  I'm-a gonna eat that beast if he doesn't shape up.  Actually, it's funny as hell that this turkey has now taken over the yard.  I'm thinking the chickens will continue to be free-range but I might have to corral this hooligan.


Thanksgiving is coming up fast......  Post pictures of roasted turkey around the yard, see if he get's the message.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 7, 2018)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Well welcome to the Coffee Shop BuckTooth.  Apparently you and Ridgerunner know each other and a friend of Ridgerunner is a friend of ours.  And if you aren't then we'll make you one.  

First timers to the Coffee Shop do get a complimentary beverage:


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 7, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...


Ahem!..That looks more like a urine sample.  Just sayin'...


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 7, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...



It was captioned moonshine or somethng like that.   But if it is a urine sample, the guy or gal needs to go the emergency room.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Aug 8, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...



Mmm..that looks likes some first rate firewater. Thank ya kindly.


----------



## 007 (Aug 8, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Cooler and wet up here.  I'm hoping for a respite so I can get some outside work done.  I'm waiting for call-backs from both the electric and the well guys.
> Attila the turkey got me good this morning while I as setting up the chicken feeder.  Pecked the hell out of my head when I was bent over.  I'm-a gonna eat that beast if he doesn't shape up.  Actually, it's funny as hell that this turkey has now taken over the yard.  I'm thinking the chickens will continue to be free-range but I might have to corral this hooligan.


Wish it was cooler here. Summer just doesn't want to give up. 80's+ in WI are worse than winter. You can't do anything outside without sweating like someone turned a garden hose on ya.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 9, 2018)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Cooler and wet up here.  I'm hoping for a respite so I can get some outside work done.  I'm waiting for call-backs from both the electric and the well guys.
> ...


Sounds like NoVA.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 9, 2018)

Had a late breakfast, took a can of roast beast hash added black pepper, onion, rubbed sage, a little ketchup and some chipotle pepper (powdered).  I'll have to remember this one!!  That was good.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 9, 2018)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Cooler and wet up here.  I'm hoping for a respite so I can get some outside work done.  I'm waiting for call-backs from both the electric and the well guys.
> ...



Well it is still early August.  We start hoping that summer will start giving up in September but we're usually complaining that it isn't by late September, early August.  The nights do start getting cooler though so when we have the Balloon Fiesta in early October, you need a heavy coat, gloves, etc. for the early morning mass ascensions. . .then will be in shorts and tee in the afternoon.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 9, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Had a late breakfast, took a can of roast beast hash added black pepper, onion, rubbed sage, a little ketchup and some chipotle pepper (powdered).  I'll have to remember this one!!  That was good.



Hmmm.  I'm sure it was okay, but that just doesn't seem appealing to me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 9, 2018)

I assume Montrovant is on his Florida trip now.  Wonder how that is going with his 'naturally air conditioned' car?


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 9, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Had a late breakfast, took a can of roast beast hash added black pepper, onion, rubbed sage, a little ketchup and some chipotle pepper (powdered).  I'll have to remember this one!!  That was good.
> ...


To each their own.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 9, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Very true.  We had homemade from scratch blueberry muffins, bacon, and fresh fruit this morning for a quick breakfast before sending our house guests on their way.  Now Hombre and I are just crashing for a bit in what seems like unusual silence before we head to Corrales for our weekly 42 game--their turn to host the game.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 9, 2018)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Cooler and wet up here.  I'm hoping for a respite so I can get some outside work done.  I'm waiting for call-backs from both the electric and the well guys.
> ...


It's like that here for us when we hit around 65.  It will be cooler before we know it, though.  This morning the breeze carried just the vaguest hint of Fall, just a taste.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 9, 2018)

It was one of those lovely high summer evenings here in the Crotch of the Tri-State area.  The humidity we had in the morning burned off by 4:00 this afternoon.  The morning fog was still rising from the valley at 10:00 this morning.  It would remind some of our less fortunate friends suffering from God awful wildfires out west of smoke rising.  To watch it happen is a sight to see.

But tonight was warm and clear and quite, aside from the cicadas.  They are like nature's power tools as they crank up their pulsating screeches.  They call them 17 year locusts, but there must be 17 different colonies awakening one summer after another.  Each summer we hear them squawk until night falls and the crickets take over.  It's an insect symphony.

I was inspired to write about being awakened at 4:37 am by Daisy.  She just wanted to go outside and release herself.  That's better than okay.  I don't have to mop up when she's outside.  She is, of course, hojsebroken. But I have left one of those pads used by the bedridden to help stem the breakout of bedsores.  When I was at work all day, it was the sensible way to train her.  But if she wants out, she'll go out.

But 4:37 am.  It seemed to me to be the most fragile of times.  No one should be awakened so close yet so far from a good time to rise.  A time so delicate it seems to be made of spun glass and dry tears.  A time that the mechanical brutality of a clock could not hold long without shattering it.  The time to sleep, perchance to dream.  Restorative slumber is really the delicate thing here.  But when it's interrupted by the weest of the wee small hours, the experiment can splinter away like cotton candy in your mouth.

And so the time of day gave me something to write about.   Ain't life grand?


----------



## 007 (Aug 10, 2018)

I'll tell ya, I'm no huge fan of America's Got Talent, but I've been watching highlights of the show on youtube, the golden buzzers and such, and then this girl came up. I'm just blown away. She's DEAF?! It's just almost beyond imagination how this girl can sing the way she can. I just love her. Of all the talent I've watched, she stands out simply because what she's doing is so... unbelievable... it's inspirational. I hope at least someone else enjoys this amazing young woman as much as I did...


----------



## 007 (Aug 10, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I'm NOT looking forward to winter, but Fall is my favorite time of year. When the temps fall and the God awful humidity goes away, it's the perfect time of year. It's time to really get busy doing things outside that were otherwise unbearable in the summer heat and humidity. The beauty of the season with the leaves turning color and all is just a bonus.

I think I have my prized GMC sold too. I've owned that truck longer than any other vehicle in my life, 13 years now. It's been a damn good truck but I've sunk boat loads of money into it, but I'm getting tired of wrenching on vehicles, and spending money on them. I don't know if I mentioned here or not that I bought a brand new 2017 2SS Camaro. I paid for an extended TEN YEAR warranty on it so there's no having to worry about wrenching on that. I want to buy another truck but newer. Another Silverado, has to be at least be an LT, preferably an LTZ, but we'll see. My budget is about $20K, cash. I kind of put myself in a lurch buying the Camaro but I'm an old hotrod, and I just could NOT pass up the deal I got on it. Again, don't know if I said anything about it here, but here she is... come to think of it, yeah I think I did post about the car... but, she's my baby. The more I drive it, the better I like it. I'll have this 'til I die...


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 10, 2018)

Finally getting a good soaking rain here.  Don't know when it started last night but I hope it continues all day but I doubt it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 10, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> It was one of those lovely high summer evenings here in the Crotch of the Tri-State area.  The humidity we had in the morning burned off by 4:00 this afternoon.  The morning fog was still rising from the valley at 10:00 this morning.  It would remind some of our less fortunate friends suffering from God awful wildfires out west of smoke rising.  To watch it happen is a sight to see.
> 
> But tonight was warm and clear and quite, aside from the cicadas.  They are like nature's power tools as they crank up their pulsating screeches.  They call them 17 year locusts, but there must be 17 different colonies awakening one summer after another.  Each summer we hear them squawk until night falls and the crickets take over.  It's an insect symphony.
> 
> ...



We had those once a decade or so cicadas up on the mountain.  Teensy little things but so loud that if one got in the house and got cranked up it would send me jumping a foot in the air.  I always wondered how a cricket could be so loud but they have nothing on the cicada that is about a fourth as big as a cricket.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 10, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Finally getting a good soaking rain here.  Don't know when it started last night but I hope it continues all day but I doubt it.



We got rain last night too and could again today.  Apparently the monsoon pattern shifted back across New Mexico for the next several days.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 10, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Finally getting a good soaking rain here.  Don't know when it started last night but I hope it continues all day but I doubt it.
> ...


Even though the humidity is way up I shan't complain.......


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 10, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Finally getting a good soaking rain here.  Don't know when it started last night but I hope it continues all day but I doubt it.


I'd be happy to send more good, soaking rain your way.  It's rained so much here that lots of places are saturated and mooshy.  It's not particularly good for the animals and makes working outside a PIA when you have to slog through the mess.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 10, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Finally getting a good soaking rain here.  Don't know when it started last night but I hope it continues all day but I doubt it.
> ...


Dig trenches and pretend you're on the Western Front.........


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 10, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Actually, the lay of the land here includes ready-made trenches.  That's where things are getting messy.  I walked out a new fence line this afternoon and will be clearing a path for the fence this weekend.  I have to get my animals out of the trenches.  I've been bringing the goats up top to feed them but they have to go back "home" when I go to work.  I also cannot feed the fowl or dog until the goats go home because the goats will eat everything!


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 10, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


No machine gun nests though........  Bummer.......


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 10, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I do have my fields of fire defined and staked, though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 11, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

_*Harper (Save's granddaughter), complications post op surgery*
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo
Gracie
Hombre's sister
The Ringels moving in difficult transition

And we keep the porch light on so that many others scattered here and there can find their way back._
_




_


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 11, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Finally getting a good soaking rain here.  Don't know when it started last night but I hope it continues all day but I doubt it.


 
We finally had a decent downfall of rain yesterday. It has only rained about four times since May. Well at least the woodlands got dampened down, which reduces the risk of fires. But it is too late to save the crops, which have died. Its even worse in Australia as they have a severe drought, and its the middle of winter there.
One farmer said " the only thing we can do is pray for rain". I though there is not much hope of prayer working.

I have now got about two weeks supply of tinned food, and I am working on getting a months supply. I am afraid I am going to need it when food runs out in the supermarkets.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 11, 2018)

Well I hope your fears are unfounded Dajjal but it never hurts to have a backup against all contingencies.  I never really analyzed it but I'm pretty sure we could probably survive a month or so with the food in the house/freezer/pantry at this time.

I did run across this article on a website claiming to be "The Telegraph" though  but that was back in June:

Britain is facing the prospect of a shortage of meat and other food supplies amid calls for ministers to intervene in the growing crisis sparked by the shortage of carbon dioxide.

Supermarkets warned customers that some products were already unavailable, with shelves expected to be empty of certain foods within days.

CO2 is used for carbonating soft drinks, packaging a wide range of products including meat and bakery items and in the slaughter process of pigs and chickens. 

The unprecedented shortage - caused by the unexpected shutdown of several factories - has been exacerbated by hot June weather and the England football team's success in the World Cup.​\
Britain facing shortage of meat and other foods amid CO2 crisis

And I don't recall you mentioning that the grocery stores were out of food in June. 

Seriously I don't intend to make light of your concerns and I am sure the crop failure will result in some shortages and perhaps some higher prices there.  But I am confident your government won't let anybody starve because of it.  It really is a world wide market these days.  And there will be nations with food surpluses most happy to sell it to you Brits. Or again, order what you need from Amazon.


----------



## 007 (Aug 11, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Finally getting a good soaking rain here.  Don't know when it started last night but I hope it continues all day but I doubt it.
> ...


I know I must have at least a few months of non perishable food stored, bags of rice, beans, cans of spam, other cans of things, and 4 big containers of WISE emergency food that's good for 25 years. That and there's plenty of game food around here, large and small, and fish in the many lakes, rivers and streams. I may never need it but I'd rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 11, 2018)

With the caveat that I really do love you guys--the male and female and whatever is in between--it never hurts to put a gentle reminder out there now and then:


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 11, 2018)

A nice storm is moving through, high winds and the temps dropped into the upper 50s.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 11, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> With the caveat that I really do love you guys--the male and female and whatever is in between--it never hurts to put a gentle reminder out there now and then:



Foxy, I hope you know *That* is just not right...


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 11, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> With the caveat that I really do love you guys--the male and female and whatever is in between--it never hurts to put a gentle reminder out there now and then:


Clearly it was a road hog.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 11, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > With the caveat that I really do love you guys--the male and female and whatever is in between--it never hurts to put a gentle reminder out there now and then:
> ...



Hey Save, you haven't checked in for awhile.  How is everything going?  How is Harper doing?


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 12, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Hey Save, you haven't checked in for awhile.  How is everything going?  How is Harper doing?



Well, being an optimist, its a bit hard to say, but I wish I had a better grasp of my job.  So much to know and I have been out of school a long while.  Also, my youngest was dropped by her boyfriend that most of us, including his family, thought was a marriage-to-be.  Then there's Miss Harper who has a repeat surgery on the 21st of the month.  

So the optimist is going to say I will be a great postal clerk before long, the break up will be a reconciliation and Harper will be more easily understood very soon.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 12, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Save, you haven't checked in for awhile.  How is everything going?  How is Harper doing?
> ...



Are you enjoying the job despite the frustration at not being an expert at it yet?  I have always maintained expertise at any job of any complexity generally takes a minimum of three to five years of experience and it is important to keep learning even after that.

And we will hope the best for your daughter.  And I think I can speak for us all that we will ramp up the prayers and those positive vibes that Harper's surgery and outcome will be trouble free and a success this time.  I think being positive and an optimist in all this is a large advantage in these things.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 12, 2018)

After it rained yesterday we left the house open.  Even though it was humid the temp remained around 70 degrees.  This morning I was sitting at the table next to the open back sliding door with a breeze blowing right on my right side.......  It was 70 degrees and I eventually had to move, or put a jacket on........


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 12, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> After it rained yesterday we left the house open.  Even though it was humid the temp remained around 70 degrees.  This morning I was sitting at the table next to the open back sliding door with a breeze blowing right on my right side.......  It was 70 degrees and I eventually had to move, or put a jacket on........



I can relate.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 12, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> After it rained yesterday we left the house open.  Even though it was humid the temp remained around 70 degrees.  This morning I was sitting at the table next to the open back sliding door with a breeze blowing right on my right side.......  It was 70 degrees and I eventually had to move, or put a jacket on........



It is just before 10 a.m. here and is 65 degrees out there and I have been running the small desk heater on my desk a bit to knock the chill off.  

Going up to the mid 80's today which is normally mid to late September weather.  It won't last but I'll sure enjoy it while it does.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 12, 2018)

About a week and a half ago I bought certain ingredients for a dish I love but the wife hates.
So today I finally got around to making it before the individual ingredients started spoiling.
Sauteed an onion in olive oil and garlic, added a cut up head of cabbage then diced up and added a large summer sausage (with cheddar cheese and jalapenos).    That should make me around 5 meals, obviously I'll have to freeze it, not going to eat it all in one sitting.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 12, 2018)

Slow Cooker Jambalaya...

For you traditionalist, I know, I know, I know it doesn't have any rice in it and Jambalaya is supposed to have rice in it... I make a separate pot of sticky white rice for those who want rice... I would like to say I concocted this recipe on my own, but I didn't... Wish I could say it was passed down from generation to generation, it wasn't... Lets just admit we have the worlds largest cookbook right in front of us and most of our delectable goodies come from cyber space... I do have some recipes from my mothers little red index card box that I don't even try... To intimidating as my mother was a really, really good cook...

Slow Cooker Jambalaya | The Recipe Critic


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 12, 2018)

BLT soup....Olive Garden


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 12, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> I assume Montrovant is on his Florida trip now.  Wonder how that is going with his 'naturally air conditioned' car?



It was hot.  

I bought a battery-powered fan, but it ended up useless.  I got a tan on one arm.  At least my car didn't break down going there or coming back.  

Oh, on the way down I went through a mini-monsoon.  The rain was coming down hard enough that I could barely see with the wipers going full blast.  A car in front of me actually stopped in the middle lane of the interstate because of it.  It only took about 5 minutes to get past it, though.  Florida, pfft.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 12, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I assume Montrovant is on his Florida trip now.  Wonder how that is going with his 'naturally air conditioned' car?
> ...



Well we missed you Montro and glad you made it safe and sound with the worst thing to contend with being weather.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 12, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

_*Harper (Save's granddaughter - next surgery scheduled August 21*
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo
Gracie
Hombre's sister
The Ringels moving in difficult transition

And we keep the porch light on so that many others scattered here and there can find their way back._
_




_


----------



## Sbiker (Aug 13, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> About a week and a half ago I bought certain ingredients for a dish I love but the wife hates.
> So today I finally got around to making it before the individual ingredients started spoiling.
> Sauteed an onion in olive oil and garlic, added a cut up head of cabbage then diced up and added a large summer sausage (with cheddar cheese and jalapenos).    That should make me around 5 meals, obviously I'll have to freeze it, not going to eat it all in one sitting.



Wow! I like it, but stewed, not fresh. Cabbage + sausages + tomato sause + a bit of water = stewed cabbage. Add some pepper and have it easy!


----------



## Sbiker (Aug 13, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> BLT soup....Olive Garden



Hmm, interesting, what's the recipe?


----------



## Sbiker (Aug 13, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I assume Montrovant is on his Florida trip now.  Wonder how that is going with his 'naturally air conditioned' car?
> ...



Hope, I'll have a chance to visit Florida in future... Maybe, to raising any startup at US market? :-\


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 13, 2018)

Woke up to "soup" this morning, humidity at 90%.  Almost like being back home in Virginia........ 
BTW, it's not going all that well for the wife at the new job, she's horribly frustrated and already fed up with management (who she claims are more immature than the kids) and looking to find something new.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 13, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Woke up to "soup" this morning, humidity at 90%.  Almost like being back home in Virginia........
> BTW, it's not going all that well for the wife at the new job, she's horribly frustrated and already fed up with management (who she claims are more immature than the kids) and looking to find something new.



Sorry to hear that.  Somewhere there has to be the right job for her.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 13, 2018)

I've been watching craftsmanship of the highest order work it's magic.  The house directly behind the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate is a cottage of similar size.  When they developed this neighborhood during the post war housing boom, the lots accommodated large homes of 2,000 square feet or better.  But the end lots, the lots facing Anderson Boulevard were divided in two allowing cottages of just under 1,000 square feet.  Pimplebutt is one of those smaller homes.

The house behind me has been empty for better than a year.  The occupants, my good neighbors Bill and Kate are now dead and their children grown and gone.  Bill was a beaver.  He built a small garden with raised beds, a flower trestle and a bench.  He built a two story playhouse for his grandchildren.  He built a flower bed featuring a hand pump of his own design.  He built carrousel horses at one third scale and sold them on eBay.

But they are gone and only the structures remain.  The new owners are renovating the house to either rent or flip.  But that playhouse had to go.  So the new owners hired a couple of highly skilled craftsmen to demolish the playhouse and clear the debris.

So Saturday morning they came with tools in hand.  First they used a reciprocating saw to cut the playhouse in two along a horizontal line half way up the structure.  That went as well as could be expected until they came to the corner Bill had re enforced to hang a door on.  The crew left the reciprocating saw in the cut as they secured nylon straps around the top half of the playhouse.

This does not do good to the blade of the saw, but that wasn't the hazard. When they grabbed the saw to complete the cut, the cord had loosened from the saw.  When he squeezed the trigger, a shower of spark and flame rained down from the saw!  Zap!  Poof!

They unplugged the saw and grabbed a circular saw.  Placing it at shoulder height in the horizontal cut, they tried again to cut the building in two.  Of course the saw bound up.  And then, as they tried to run the saw backward, it kicked itself free of the kerf and spun out of control.

Time for hand tools.  One of the crew took up a hatchet and flailed away to the remaining corner.  He was hitting it with the hammer head side of the hatchet, not the blade side.  When he swiped with one more blow, he lost his grip on the hatchet handle letting it fly toward his companion.  Fortunately it was a dull blade that caught his buddy in the thigh.

They went back to the nylon straps and with the aid of brute strength, gravity and profanity they finally separated the top half of the playhouse from the bottom.  Sunday was spent smashing the remains with a sledgehammer.  They gathered the debris and loaded it on a trailer.

It's a joy to watch competent craftsmen ply thei skills.  Anybody know where I can go to watch that?


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 13, 2018)

This isn't Hombre and me, honest.  (Though it could be.)


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 13, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> About a week and a half ago I bought certain ingredients for a dish I love but the wife hates.
> So today I finally got around to making it before the individual ingredients started spoiling.
> Sauteed an onion in olive oil and garlic, added a cut up head of cabbage then diced up and added a large summer sausage (with cheddar cheese and jalapenos).    That should make me around 5 meals, obviously I'll have to freeze it, not going to eat it all in one sitting.



I just slow-cooked cabbage two days ago


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 13, 2018)

I will admit most of those food photos the last couple of days look like something I would at least taste.


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 13, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> I will admit most of those food photos the last couple of days look like something I would at least taste.



My boyfriend and stepdad text food pics back n forth when they go out to a really good eating place. Like a giant burger or a steak haha, food porn.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 13, 2018)

drifter said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I will admit most of those food photos the last couple of days look like something I would at least taste.
> ...



Speaking of 'food porn', today, August 13, is National Filet Mignon Steak Day.  I think I must be weird since I prefer a lot of entres over a steak and on the occasion that I do have a steak, there are cuts that I prefer to filet mignon?

But speaking of 'food porn, if you are going to have a filet, which is how you want it?

No. 1





No.2




No. 3




No. 4


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 13, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



My mom hates steak. I love steak and all red meat but have been off it because it raises cholesterol. I love the food porn pics haha


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 13, 2018)

drifter said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Just add a daily half handful of chia seed and/or a tablespoon or two of  freshly ground flax seed --(grind it yourself in a coffee grinder because it loses potency within 20 minutes of grinding)--to your diet and you can likely still enjoy red meat now and then with no cholesterol worries.  And they add a lot of healthy omegas in the right proportions to your diet too.

I put the ground flax seed or the chia seed--you don't have to grind the chia seed--into smoothies, in salads, soups, mashed potatoes, etc. etc. etc.--there's all sorts of ways to work them into your diet.


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 13, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I have a pound of chia seeds that I never used for smoothies. I wonder if they are still good.


----------



## 007 (Aug 13, 2018)

I just made a big pot of goulash.

Hotter 'n hell here... again. They're saying it's going to cool down. I sure hope so.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 13, 2018)

drifter said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Not sure.  They don't last forever.  I order organic flax seed and refrigerate or freeze it immediately and try to use it within a few weeks or months.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 13, 2018)

007 said:


> I just made a big pot of goulash.
> 
> Hotter 'n hell here... again. They're saying it's going to cool down. I sure hope so.



Yesterday was delightful here with a high in the low 80's.  Today will probably hit 90 but that's still low for us this time of year.  Can't complain.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 13, 2018)

Can you say that three times fast?


----------



## 007 (Aug 13, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > I just made a big pot of goulash.
> ...


We pretty much went from high 30's, low 40's straight into summer up nort' here, aye, and it's been HOT ever since, and up here high 80's, low 90's with the humidity is almost unbearable for us northerners. I can't wait for the 50's and 60's again, with no humidity. That's just awesome weather. You can work outside and there's no heat to sap your energy, have a campfire and enjoy it, and days are just fresh and crisp. Fall is the best time of year in Wisconsin. Just try not to think about winter being right around the corner. I'll be bitching about that again too...


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 13, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Are those giant slabs of butter on the first 2?  

As far as the meat itself goes, I'd take 2 or 3.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 13, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Looks like butter to me.  I don't put butter on my steak.  I would go for #3 of the choices offered--rare and medium rare are not appealing to me so #3 is medium--I couldn't find a medium well. No. 4 is ruined so far as I am concerned.  Most good chefs include on the menu that they won't vouch for quality if they have to cook a steak well done.


----------



## 007 (Aug 13, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I had an old Air Force buddy of mine visit here all the way from Dayton, Washington recently... long drive... but he had requested a nice steak. So I went to the butcher and got us both a nice, huge, thick cut Porterhouse. I fired up the grill and slapped them on and naturally we got distracted talking and I forgot them. They were kinda charred black on the one side so I flipped them quick and gave them just enough to put some marks on the other side. But when we cut into them to eat them, they were done almost perfect, and you couldn't really taste the charred stuff. They were really good. Made me happy, they were expensive steaks.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 13, 2018)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Yes a good porterhouse is good and I prefer ribeye and New York cuts over the filet.  I can believe your one-side char was effective and produced good results.

These days we don't mess with the grill but I season and sear the steak well on a grill pan on the stove and then finish it in a 450 degree oven for 8-10 minutes.  Turns out a perfect medium every time.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 13, 2018)

I just got done ordering my books for this semester.  Between that and the normal fees, I'd have easily been able to cover things with financial aid, but this semester the school is charging me $1000 for insurance.  I am doing my PPE (basically internship) this semester, and I'll be going to a facility for 60 hours.  Apparently I have to have medical insurance to do that.  The thousand dollars means I'll have to pay at least a little bit out of pocket this semester, although I don't think it will be much.  Still, that's a lot to pay for insurance I'm not going to actually use.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 13, 2018)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


We call it 'Pittsburgh rare'.

Legend has it that steelworkers would pack raw steaks in their lunch buckets.  A coil of glowing hot steel provided the oven.  They would put their steaks in the coil, unpack the rest of their lunch, pour a cup of coffee and presto!  Their steaks were charred on the outside and moist and juicy inside!  Ask for a Pittsburgh rare steak here and no waiter will raise an eyebrow.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 13, 2018)

An elderly couple went to visit a sex therapist.  The sweet old gentleman asked the therapist to observe their love making technique and advise them as to any mistakes they might make and guide them on safe, practical techniques given their age.

The therapist agreed.  The couple got comfortable and made love.  After observing their activities, the therapist said "I don't see any problems with you two.  I suggest you carry on as normal.  I do have to charge you $40.00 for the session."

"That's no problem." said the old man and he peeled two twenties from his wallet.

A week later the same couple returned to the therapist making the same request.   Again, they settled into their routine and made love before the therapist.

"Again, I see no problems or abnormalities in you love making." said the therapist. "But I must charge you $40.00 for our session today."

The old man agreed and gave the therapist $40.00.

A week went by and the same couple came back to the therapist's office.

"I have observed and advised you twice in the last month and you have no difficulties, problems or abnormalities in your love making.  Why are you back here again?"  asked the therapist.

"Well, we can't do it at the senior center," said the old man "The Holiday Inn is $100.00 and this way I get $20.00 back from Medicare."


----------



## 007 (Aug 13, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> An elderly couple went to visit a sex therapist.  The sweet old gentleman asked the therapist to observe their love making technique and advise them as to any mistakes they might make and guide them,on safe, practical techniques given their age.
> 
> The therapist agreed.  The couple got comfortable and made love.  After observing their activities, the therapist said "I don't see any problems with you two.  I suggest you carry on as normal.  I do have to charge you $40.00 for the session."
> 
> ...


-----------------------


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 14, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

_*Harper (Save's granddaughter - next surgery scheduled August 21*
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo
Gracie
Hombre's sister
The Ringels moving in difficult transition

And we keep the porch light on so that many others scattered here and there can find their way back._
_



_


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 14, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Number 3 but I don't mind the butter on 1 & 2.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 14, 2018)

I Palindrome I


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 14, 2018)

Put new tires on the wife's Prius then went to the MVD (DMV to the rest of the country......), in and out in ten minutes.......  That was amazing!!!


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 14, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Put new tires on the wife's Prius then went to the MVD (DMV to the rest of the country......), in and out in ten minutes.......  That was amazing!!!



Actually, it's the DDS here: Department of Driver Services.  I wonder if some places changed the name to try to avoid the stigma of the DMV?


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 15, 2018)

Good night darlinks.  No change in the vigil list.


----------



## 007 (Aug 15, 2018)

Well... I'll find out if I sell my collector GMC truck or not today. We'll see if my friend can get the money. I hope so. I've got another Chevy Silverado already picked out to take it's place.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 15, 2018)

007 said:


> Well... I'll find out if I sell my collector GMC truck or not today. We'll see if my friend can get the money. I hope so. I've got another almost Chevy Silverado already picked out to take it's place.



How is a truck almost a Chevy Silverado?


----------



## 007 (Aug 15, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Well... I'll find out if I sell my collector GMC truck or not today. We'll see if my friend can get the money. I hope so. I've got another almost Chevy Silverado already picked out to take it's place.
> ...


Wow... brain fart... no idea why I put that in there...


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 15, 2018)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



LOL.  It's okay dear.  You wouldn't believe how many posts I have to go back and edit to fix really strange syntax.  Sometimes our fingers just don't type what we meant to say.   (It usually happens when I am thinking one thing and then shift course midstream to say it a different way, but I don't notice to fix all of the first sentence I started.)  And no, I don't always see that it needs to be fixed until after the edit button goes away.

Not only do I find many old posts that I have no recollection of making, I find lots of old THREADS I have no recollection of making.  And every now and then I read something I wrote that is so confusing it has me scratching my head to figure out what I probably meant.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 15, 2018)

Terrible day around here.  On Monday my favorite cousin died of cancer and this morning I received news that another one of my cousins committed suicide.  I now only have 3 cousins left on my father’s side of the family and only 2 on my mother’s side.  Sad day.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 15, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Put new tires on the wife's Prius then went to the MVD (DMV to the rest of the country......), in and out in ten minutes.......  That was amazing!!!



Small town living does have its charms.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 15, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Put new tires on the wife's Prius then went to the MVD (DMV to the rest of the country......), in and out in ten minutes.......  That was amazing!!!
> ...


It took me 3+ hours at the Albuquerque MVD just to get my license.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 15, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> Terrible day around here.  On Monday my favorite cousin died of cancer and this morning I received news that another one of my cousins committed suicide.  I now only have 3 cousins left on my father’s side of the family and only 2 on my mother’s side.  Sad day.



So sorry BBD.    I know how that feels.  I lost my favorite cousin--my Aunt Betty's only child--just a few years ago and it was like losing a sibling or parent.  I too have very few first cousins still living and only three that I interact with at all. There are five others (all siblings of the three I stay in contact with) who probably don't even know who I am.  And suicide is tough for the entire family to deal with.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 15, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



You made record time then.  We gave up on that years ago and bite the bullet and pay the exorbitant fees at the MVD express to get in an out more quickly.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 15, 2018)

Whew!  Just sitting here, catching up, waiting for the morning coffee to be ready and a pretty impressive temblor rolled through.  I'm going to check and see what the preliminary estimates of it's strength are predicted to be.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 15, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Do a search on Dajjal, and you will find posts and threads on various forums by me going back nearly two decades. I used to rant and rave, and use bad language while drunk. But that was the bad old days. I am sometimes shocked by what I wrote.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 15, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I don't imagine there are any of us who wouldn't like to take back at least some words and/or deeds and/or choices from our past.  But what is done is done and we can't undo it.  All we can do is do our best beginning with now.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 15, 2018)

Was 4.4 magnitude, small by AK standards and the epicenter was within about 30 miles North of here. More fun than should be legal, really.
Looks like we've slipped into our typical Fall weather routine, rain, rain, and more rain.  Guess we'll just have to trade in the shorts and tanks for wet weather gear from now on to get the work done.
I've been entertaining a delightful young lady, early 20s this weekend.  Took her berry picking and had her help me unload a trailer load of hay and stack it up.  We're getting ready to split some firewood.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 15, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


We would just drive up to Cuba, it was still cheaper than the MVD Express if we took the Prius.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 15, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Was 4.4 magnitude, small by AK standards and the epicenter was within about 30 miles North of here. More fun than should be legal, really.
> Looks like we've slipped into our typical Fall weather routine, rain, rain, and more rain.  Guess we'll just have to trade in the shorts and tanks for wet weather gear from now on to get the work done.
> I've been entertaining a delightful young lady, early 20s this weekend.  Took her berry picking and had her help me unload a trailer load of hay and stack it up.  We're getting ready to split some firewood.


You sure know how to show a girl a good time........... 
Early 20s eh?  You sure the earthquake epicenter wasn't at your place........


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 15, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Feces occurs.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 15, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



We used to go out to Moriarty because they were so much faster than anywhere in Albuquerque.  But the MVD express is so close and convenient. . .and we had a friend there we could call to see if they were busy.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 15, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Was 4.4 magnitude, small by AK standards and the epicenter was within about 30 miles North of here. More fun than should be legal, really.
> ...


Uh, pretty sure.  The partner and I both invite our co-workers up to visit.  Some like to just hang out, some like to try different things.  This young lady thought good, honest, sweat-inducing labor was a pleasant change from city life.  I wonder how she'd feel if she had to do this kind of work all the time?  She's a good kid, though.  She was one of my students at the University, too.  It's always a pleasure to have smart, ambitious, energetic young people around.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 16, 2018)

Just caught on the news this morning that Aretha Franklin, queen of soul, has passed.  She had a long and powerful influence on American music and is described by those who knew her as a kind, loving, great lady.  RIP.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 16, 2018)

After seeing our tax bill this year, this really hit home:


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 16, 2018)

School starts in about two weeks or so, I expect to see you all in your seats posting.

...oh, and who let Ringel out on the board?


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 16, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Just caught on the news this morning that Aretha Franklin, queen of soul, has passed.  She had a long and powerful influence on American music and is described by those who knew her as a kind, loving, great lady.  RIP.



I love the Queen of Soul so many good songs from her.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 16, 2018)

Next Tuesday is Harper's second attempt at surgery to correct a hole in her palate.  Hopefully the skin graft will take this time, resulting in clearer speech, no chocolate coming out her nose and normal liquid swallowing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 16, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Next Tuesday is Harper's second attempt at surgery to correct a hole in her palate.  Hopefully the skin graft will take this time, resulting in clearer speech, no chocolate coming out her nose and normal liquid swallowing.



Yes, I have it noted for August 21 on the Vigil List and we will be pulling for her with all manner of prayers and positive vibes.

For those who are newer to the Coffee Shop, Harper, Save's granddaughter, was born with multiple physical problems and as she went through painful surgeries as an infant, she was the inspiration for the Vigil List.  Even as she has thrived as a beautiful young girl, she still has further to go.  So ramp up those prayers and positive vibes for the surgery on Tuesday to be successful.  I believe with all my heart it does make a difference.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 16, 2018)

Harper


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 16, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Next Tuesday is Harper's second attempt at surgery to correct a hole in her palate.  Hopefully the skin graft will take this time, resulting in clearer speech, no chocolate coming out her nose and normal liquid swallowing.



Prayers for Harper. I will take some time that day and send loving, healing energy and prayers.


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 16, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> View attachment 210815
> 
> Harper



Beautiful!


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 16, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> View attachment 210815
> 
> Harper



She really is so beautiful.  She must have a wonderful life in store for her.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 16, 2018)

FYI:


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 16, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> FYI:



I hope you are reading this Coyote


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 16, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

_*Harper (Save's granddaughter - next surgery scheduled August 21*
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo
Gracie
Hombre's sister
The Ringels moving in difficult transition

And we keep the porch light on so that many others scattered here and there can find their way back._
_



_


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 17, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> ...



Or you can take the negative outlook and point out that the end is always the same, no matter what one does: we all die in the end.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 17, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...



We could.  But that would make us overlook all the neat stuff that will happen between now and then.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 17, 2018)

After running into the second person who couldn't read instructions written in cursive this week, this really hit home:


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 17, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> After running into the second person who couldn't read instructions written in cursive this week, this really hit home:



People rarely use cursive, other than to sign their names.  Most people probably don't do all that much writing now; most things get typed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 17, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > After running into the second person who couldn't read instructions written in cursive this week, this really hit home:
> ...



I know.  But the fact that they aren't even teaching cursive any more is a little sad to me.  Just think of all those old letters, historical documents, etc. that the generation just coming up won't be able to read for themselves at all.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 17, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



They'll probably just use a translation app.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 17, 2018)

And to compliment Montrovant's palindrome post yesterday:


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 17, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> And to compliment Montrovant's palindrome post yesterday:


OH NO!!!!!!  IT'S THE QUINQUE OCTO!!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 17, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

_*Harper (Save's granddaughter - next surgery scheduled August 21*
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo
Gracie
Hombre's sister
The Ringels moving in difficult transition

And we keep the porch light on so that many others scattered here and there can find their way back._
_



_


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 18, 2018)

We are getting a #*%&^$( dog soon.

Mrs. Liberty wants to resocialize a dog that another family member has sort of neglected lately.  Vet bills and dog stuff.  

The things we do for our spouses....


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 18, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> We are getting a #*%&^$( dog soon.
> 
> Mrs. Liberty wants to resocialize a dog that another family member has sort of neglected lately.  Vet bills and dog stuff.
> 
> The things we do for our spouses....



But for all that unconditional love, it's worth it if you can afford it.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 18, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > We are getting a #*%&^$( dog soon.
> ...



Oh I already set time lines.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 19, 2018)

Good night darlinks.  No change in the vigil list.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 19, 2018)

The little one just came in and randomly asked me to take her to Walmart. She's never done that before.  She wants to buy Christmas presents with some money she just got.


----------



## 007 (Aug 19, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> Terrible day around here.  On Monday my favorite cousin died of cancer and this morning I received news that another one of my cousins committed suicide.  I now only have 3 cousins left on my father’s side of the family and only 2 on my mother’s side.  Sad day.


Daaaang, pard... that ain't good.

My younger sister found out yesterday that her little buddy, eleven year old cat, has a big tumor growing in his throat. Causes all kinds of problems and the poor little guy gets sniffles and has tiny bits of blood come out his nose. She has to decide whether or not to have them try and take it out or just let him go. They're not sure attempting to remove it would be successful. He might not survive the operation, and it might just grow back. Such a good little critter too... he's family.


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 19, 2018)

007 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Terrible day around here.  On Monday my favorite cousin died of cancer and this morning I received news that another one of my cousins committed suicide.  I now only have 3 cousins left on my father’s side of the family and only 2 on my mother’s side.  Sad day.
> ...



Aww prayers for him. If she can afford it I hope she gets him the surgery.


----------



## 007 (Aug 20, 2018)

drifter said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


She can afford it, and even if she couldn't I'd chip in, but ya know... have him possibly die in surgery... or have him go through that trauma only to have the dang thing grow back, or just let him live as long as however he has left... what HORRIBLE decisions to have to make about a little critter you love.


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 20, 2018)

007 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Keep us updated, what's the cat's name, will keep him in my prayers. Poor little dear.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 20, 2018)

Good night darinks.  No change in the vigil list but do keep Harper in your thoughts as the surgery is now less than 48 hours away.


----------



## 007 (Aug 20, 2018)

drifter said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


Since my sister doesn't have any kids, she did a little play on words and calls him "Sun."


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 20, 2018)

007 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I love it. I have a cat and two dogs and they are like family to me. I certainly will think good thoughts for Sun.


----------



## 007 (Aug 20, 2018)

drifter said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


I haven't had a dog since I was just a kid. I have had a few cats, and the ones I couldn't keep because of extenuating circumstances broke my heart. I don't think anyone should ever get RID of a pet once they have them. So the last two cats I've had, my Buttons, he was almost 20 when I had him put to sleep. It's hard to even think about but he had lost control of his bowels and was crapping while he walked and laying in his pee in his bed. He was really in bad shape and I couldn't stand to see him like that anymore. I didn't think it would hit me as hard as it did when the vet came and put him to sleep... but it did. Then three weeks later this little black and whit kitty is meowing from the weeds late one night while my son, DIL and I were roasting a couple hotdogs over a campfire. She was so hungry it overcame her fear. She's now my little partner even though I said I'd never have another cat. Didn't want that heart break. But the kicker is, my Buttons had a little spot on the left side of his nose, and the campfire cat does too.

Coincidence?


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 20, 2018)

007 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



 Buttons came back


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 20, 2018)

007 said:


> She can afford it, and even if she couldn't I'd chip in, but ya know... have him possibly die in surgery... or have him go through that trauma only to have the dang thing grow back, or just let him live as long as however he has left... what HORRIBLE decisions to have to make about a little critter you love.



My favorite cat had to have his left front leg removed due to cancer.  He was fourteen at the time and lived three years after that.  The vet said my cat gave him the confidence to suggest surgery for older cats because he lived so long.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 20, 2018)

007 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Since my wife and I've been together we've had 6 cats.  She had Mugsy and Baby when we met.  Not long after Little Boy adopted us.  Mugsy died from thyroid cancer at age 13, then we found Jasper.  In between we picked up Boo.  Baby died at age 18 from congestive heart failure then Little boy died of old age at 20 then quite a few years later Gizmo adopted us.  Just a couple of years ago Boo picked up feline leukemia that went full blown blood cancer and we had to put him down, he was 11.  Now it just Jasper and Giz, Jasper's 17 and Giz is 6.  According to the vet Giz has both feline leukemia and FIV (feline HIV) so we'll be lucky to have him past age 10.
We love all of our cats past and present, it hurt when they passed but we feel blessed to have had each and every one in our lives for the short period of time they were on this earth.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 20, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



That's the way I see it.  I can't understand not having something that gives us so much pleasure and affection while they are with us because we can't bear to think of losing them which is pretty much inevitable.  Hombre and I don't have a pet because we honestly can't afford the vet bills these days, but we have lots of opportunity to take in the critters of friends and family and enjoy them for awhile and THEY pay all the expenses.  It's a great deal if you can get it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 20, 2018)

007 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Glad to hear Bootsey is still with you and I tend to agree with Drifter.  She just might be a reincarnation of sorts of Buttons.  She did show up just at the time you seemed to need her.  So who knows?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 20, 2018)

Cats.  I've had so many.  I've had several who were special to me, though.  Hermes died of feline leukemia long ago but he was special because he was my daughter's companion from her birth and through the breakup of my marriage.  Where ever my daughter went, that cat went with her.  He started having seizures and became incontinent.  It was better for him to "go to sleep".  A tough lesson for a five-year-old child, though.
Most recently, I lost my Sugarfoot.  She lived to about 21 years but passed on just weeks after her long-time companion, a dachshund, passed away.  After Uschi died, Shug just quit eating and drinking.  Our pets don't just form attachments to us, but to each other, as well.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 20, 2018)

Elsewhere I was reading an article about the weird ways that technology tries to translate language into visual images.  And it is especially interesting (and strange) when we ask artificial intelligence to illustrate really simple things. 

I got a kick out of the AI robot that was asked to produce a recipe for baking a cake. 

(click on the image to make it bigger and easier to read.)


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 20, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Since my wife and I've been together we've had 6 cats.  She had Mugsy and Baby when we met.  Not long after Little Boy adopted us.  Mugsy died from thyroid cancer at age 13, then we found Jasper.  In between we picked up Boo.  Baby died at age 18 from congestive heart failure then Little boy died of old age at 20 then quite a few years later Gizmo adopted us.  Just a couple of years ago Boo picked up feline leukemia that went full blown blood cancer and we had to put him down, he was 11.  Now it just Jasper and Giz, Jasper's 17 and Giz is 6.  According to the vet Giz has both feline leukemia and FIV (feline HIV) so we'll be lucky to have him past age 10.
> We love all of our cats past and present, it hurt when they passed but we feel blessed to have had each and every one in our lives for the short period of time they were on this earth.



Hey, you guys have had me for 8 1/2years.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 20, 2018)

I got another part put in my car for the A/C, the little aluminum extension hose...it looks as if the big line/hose I bought is the problem. The same connection to that big double line leaked.

Now I need to buy a higher-quality version of that line and have it put in.  That will cost me at least another $100.  If, after that, it still doesn't work, I may take it back to a mechanic to see if fixing it will be cheaper with the new parts that have been put in.  

I'm definitely thinking that a new car may be in my future in the next year or so.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 20, 2018)

News on the job front.  The wife has finally decided to "relax into chaos" and not let the idiots get to her.  The wife's a planner, organizer and thrives on order, the job (because of multiple reasons) is to differing degrees the antithesis of all of these which is why she was ready to bolt if the opportunity presented itself. 
Part of the problem is management, technically she has two bosses, one one the education side and the other (also a new employee) on the counseling side.  The one on the education side tries to do everything himself so things that should have been done weeks ago are suddenly top priority and has to be done yesterday.  The counseling boss is still trying to make the position her own but really has no idea of the job "sub-culture", the personalities and politics........  They're also short staffed.  She found out a month in that there was a pool betting on how long she would last before she quit........  Apparently the job can be that chaotic. 
So for now she's overcoming her natural desire for structured order and moving forward.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 20, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> I got another part put in my car for the A/C, the little aluminum extension hose...it looks as if the big line/hose I bought is the problem. The same connection to that big double line leaked.
> 
> Now I need to buy a higher-quality version of that line and have it put in.  That will cost me at least another $100.  If, after that, it still doesn't work, I may take it back to a mechanic to see if fixing it will be cheaper with the new parts that have been put in.
> 
> I'm definitely thinking that a new car may be in my future in the next year or so.


I typically look for "new used cars", used but only a couple of years old that way you're pretty sure you're not buying someone elses problem.  Used because some vehicles will loose up to half their value the moment you drive it off the lot.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 20, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I got another part put in my car for the A/C, the little aluminum extension hose...it looks as if the big line/hose I bought is the problem. The same connection to that big double line leaked.
> ...



Money was a big issue for me in buying the car.  I have had little to no income over the last 9+ years.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 20, 2018)

Daisy the Mutt's apprehension about Thompson Park continues.  Our daily walks there have not happened in two weeks now.  I pull into the park, park the car in the same spot.  Open the door and get our.  But Daisy plants herself on the passenger seat and flat out refuses to get out of the car.  I pick her up, set her in the ground and begin to walk our usual route. But she sits beside the right rear tire and is content to watch me walk away.  If I put her on the leash, she gets even more obstinate.  I don't want to pull her head off, so I reverse course, put her back in the car and drive to Riverview Cemetery.

There, as I put the car in park, she lays across my lap pressing her nose to the door even before I take off my seatbelt!  When the car door opens, she bolts out ready to run and chase the damn squirrels back up into the trees.

I have no idea why she won't walk in the park anymore.  She never tipped or showed any distress there.  She just isn't a park Mutt anymore.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 20, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I know how that goes all too well.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 20, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Daisy the Mutt's apprehension about Thompson Park continues.  Our daily walks there have not happened in two weeks now.  I pull into the park, park the car in the same spot.  Open the door and get our.  But Daisy plants herself on the passenger seat and flat out refuses to get out of the car.  I pick her up, set her in the ground and begin to walk our usual route. But she sits beside the right rear tire and is content to watch me walk away.  If I put her on the leash, she gets even more obstinate.  I don't want to pull her head off, so I reverse course, put her back in the car and drive to Riverview Cemetery.
> 
> There, as I put the car in park, she lays across my lap pressing her nose to the door even before I take off my seatbelt!  When the car door opens, she bolts out ready to run and chase the damn squirrels back up into the trees.
> 
> I have no idea why she won't walk in the park anymore.  She never tipped or showed any distress there.  She just isn't a park Mutt anymore.


New playground.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 20, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Daisy the Mutt's apprehension about Thompson Park continues.  Our daily walks there have not happened in two weeks now.  I pull into the park, park the car in the same spot.  Open the door and get our.  But Daisy plants herself on the passenger seat and flat out refuses to get out of the car.  I pick her up, set her in the ground and begin to walk our usual route. But she sits beside the right rear tire and is content to watch me walk away.  If I put her on the leash, she gets even more obstinate.  I don't want to pull her head off, so I reverse course, put her back in the car and drive to Riverview Cemetery.
> ...


Maybe.  I even tried to go into the park by a different entrance.  She wasn't familiar with that way.  She got out of the car, but it took her only five minutes or so before she realized where she was.

I had taken her up to the high school a few times.  But when the kids came back for football and band practice, she gave me the same reaction she does at the park.  And that's funny because she always loved the kids!  Take a miniature poodle to a place where a heartbreak (my own coined collective noun for a group of three or more high school girls) of high school girls are and they will gather around it the way flies gather around watermelon rinds.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 21, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> News on the job front.  The wife has finally decided to "relax into chaos" and not let the idiots get to her.  The wife's a planner, organizer and thrives on order, the job (because of multiple reasons) is to differing degrees the antithesis of all of these which is why she was ready to bolt if the opportunity presented itself.
> Part of the problem is management, technically she has two bosses, one one the education side and the other (also a new employee) on the counseling side.  The one on the education side tries to do everything himself so things that should have been done weeks ago are suddenly top priority and has to be done yesterday.  The counseling boss is still trying to make the position her own but really has no idea of the job "sub-culture", the personalities and politics........  They're also short staffed.  She found out a month in that there was a pool betting on how long she would last before she quit........  Apparently the job can be that chaotic.
> So for now she's overcoming her natural desire for structured order and moving forward.



Nobody knows more than me how miserable one or two 'problems' can make it for a person on the job.  But it can be worth it to tough it out.  Just do our job and look for personal satisfaction in a hobby or something.  Wishing Mrs. R the best.  I think I really do know what she is going through.  And government jobs can be the absolute worst in that department.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 21, 2018)

Tonight and tomorrow Coffee Shoppers, lets put some extra prayer time or send a lot of positive vibes to Harper, her family, and the medical team who will be doing the surgery tomorrow.  This little girl needs every chance to live a normal happy life, and this surgery is an important step toward achieving that.

Harper





Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

_*Harper (Save's granddaughter - next surgery scheduled August 21*
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo
Gracie
Hombre's sister
The Ringels moving in difficult transition

And we keep the porch light on so that many others scattered here and there can find their way back.




_


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 21, 2018)

Good morning all.   Re Harper and the special request in last night's vigil list, the graft that will correct the hole in Harper's palate will need to 'take' or become permanent in order for the surgery to be a success, so we need to stay with all those prayers and positivity for the next couple of weeks to ensure that happens.


----------



## 007 (Aug 21, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


Yeah... I like to think she's either a reincarnation or sent by some divine force that figured I needed another furry critter to keep me company, so threw that spot on the nose right where my other cat had one just as a tip that her showing up was a little more than simple coincidence. She's only 6 now so I hope she's around for a long time yet.

My neighbors cat was 23 when she passed. Was a really sweet little critter but she was full deaf. Pretty alert and up and around for as old as she was though, but, age caught up with her. She passed quietly at her own home though, and my buddy buried her there on his property. He texted me afterwards and said, "that was a lot harder than I thought it was going to be." Yeah, I knew all too well exactly what he meant. You have a little shadow for over 20 years that you've loved and cared for and all of a sudden they're gone, that's going to hit you right in the heart, whether you're expecting it to or not.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 21, 2018)

Hey Gallantwarrior,
I saw this cute video just now and wondered if any of your goats argues with you like this. 

Grumpy goat argues with human


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 21, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I got another part put in my car for the A/C, the little aluminum extension hose...it looks as if the big line/hose I bought is the problem. The same connection to that big double line leaked.
> ...



I like to have a little bit of factory warranty left, to cover any big problems.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 21, 2018)

In for surgery around 8am, out about noon and into her room near 2pm.  

The doctor is top notch:

Steven R. Buchman is a Tenured Professor of Surgery in the Section of Plastic & Reconstructive Surgery and holds a joint appointment as a Professor of Neurosurgery at the University of Michigan Medical School. He is the Director of the Craniofacial Anomalies Program at the University of Michigan Medical Center and the Chief of Pediatric Plastic Surgery at the C.S. Mott Children's Hospital.

Harper was painting in the playroom around 4pm.  Somewhat cranky and frustrated, wants to go home and have chocolate milk.  That is probably a day off or so.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 21, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



The surgery went well today Save?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 22, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Tonight and tomorrow Coffee Shoppers, lets put some extra prayer time or send a lot of positive vibes to Harper, her family, and the medical team who will be doing the surgery tomorrow.  This little girl needs every chance to live a normal happy life, and this surgery is an important step toward achieving that.
> 
> Harper
> 
> ...


Absolutely!  Best wishes, vibes, and thoughts coming Harper's way.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 22, 2018)

peach174 said:


> Hey Gallantwarrior,
> I saw this cute video just now and wondered if any of your goats argues with you like this.
> 
> Grumpy goat argues with human


Thanks, Peach!  What's really funny to me is, those videos with goats acting like that, they act like that because they are in rut.  That was a younger goat so he probably wasn't as stinky as an older goat would be.  
How are you and Mr. Peach doing?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 22, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> In for surgery around 8am, out about noon and into her room near 2pm.
> 
> The doctor is top notch:
> 
> ...


Thank you for updates.  I'm hoping this will be successful for Harper.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 22, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Posted this before I saw Save's report.   So far so good. Now we wait and pray and/or send positive vibes that the healing process goes as it should.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 22, 2018)

Was thinking about ChrisL and her beloved bunny this morning as she hasn't been here for quite awhile now.   And I was thinking her birthday was the 27th but just looked and it was on the 17th. 

So Chris, hoping you check in now and then, a belated

*HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY CHRISL!*​


----------



## peach174 (Aug 22, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > In for surgery around 8am, out about noon and into her room near 2pm.
> ...





gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Gallantwarrior,
> ...





gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Gallantwarrior,
> ...



Thank you for asking. 

We are both doing fairly well.
I've been very busy with a lot of different things all summer.
I'm getting a new couch delivered at the end of this month.
Then I ordered a specialty birthday cake from a bakery.
I usually get them at the regular old groceries bakery.
I got Mr. P a sugar free ice cream cake once from Baskin Robbins. He loved it.
This will be my 1st and only bakery cake. I just wanted to try one.
I'm turning 66 and my birthday is on Sept. 6.
The terrible 3 's.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 23, 2018)

Yes I am going to try hard not to miss YOUR birthday, Peach. 

Still pulling for Harper here.  The next couple of days are probably the most critical.

Getting ready to take some cookies to my older sister who is in an assisted living facility near here and then to Corrales for our weekly 42 game.  Great soaking rain last night and awoke to bright blue skies this morning that are missing the smoke from the California fires for the first time in days. 

Life is good.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 23, 2018)

Agree...

Life is good...


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 23, 2018)

Harper got home yesterday.  Her birthday is slightly before Peach's, so a quick recovery is helpful for cake.  

It will be a week or two before we know how well the surgery went.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 23, 2018)

Harper got home yesterday.  Her birthday is slightly before Peach's, so a quick recovery is helpful for cake.  

It will be a week or two before we know how well the surgery went.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 23, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Harper got home yesterday. Her birthday is slightly before Peach's, so a quick recovery is helpful for cake.
> 
> It will be a week or two before we know how well the surgery went.



News so good, it had to be said twice...


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 23, 2018)

peach174 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Hey, at our age if we don't spoil ourselves, who will?  I love ice cream cakes, but regular cakes are a bit too much sugar and dough for me.  I usually like eating the icing, though.  Sep 6?  That would make you a Virgo, wouldn't it?
Is Mr. P still riding about the countryside on his "bike"?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 23, 2018)

I'm on borrowed time right now.  It's raining hard enough that I got water in my fuel while filling my generator.  I added some Heet to the gas but have been unable to start the beast.  Guess I'll go to bed early this evening and come back to visit more later.  Best wishes to y'all!


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 23, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> I'm on borrowed time right now.  It's raining hard enough that I got water in my fuel while filling my generator.  I added some Heet to the gas but have been unable to start the beast.  Guess I'll go to bed early this evening and come back to visit more later.  Best wishes to y'all!



Sending wisdom and strength vibes to GW.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 23, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Ice cream cake is clearly the best kind of cake.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 23, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I'm on borrowed time right now.  It's raining hard enough that I got water in my fuel while filling my generator.  I added some Heet to the gas but have been unable to start the beast.  Guess I'll go to bed early this evening and come back to visit more later.  Best wishes to y'all!
> ...



Maybe add some good fuel?


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 23, 2018)

I laid awake for an hour, and finally got up at 5AM. I will surf the web until 6AM then watch an early morning film on TV.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 24, 2018)

Sending prayers and all possible positive vibes for complete healing post surgery on Tuesay for this little girl.  This week will determine if the surgery will be a complete success.

Harper





Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

_*Harper (Save's granddaughter - next surgery scheduled August 21*
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo
Gracie
Hombre's sister
The Ringels moving in difficult transition

And we keep the porch light on so that many others scattered here and there can find their way back._
_



_


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## Sbiker (Aug 24, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Virgo, I think. And it's a whole week till the programmer's Day 13th of Sep ) Good time to be born.


----------



## Sbiker (Aug 24, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> I'm on borrowed time right now.  It's raining hard enough that I got water in my fuel while filling my generator.  I added some Heet to the gas but have been unable to start the beast.  Guess I'll go to bed early this evening and come back to visit more later.  Best wishes to y'all!



I think, when Alaska will be returned back to Russia, you'll got a tame bear, trained to spin bicycle generator to supply you electricity as you need!


----------



## Sbiker (Aug 24, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 212627



Squirrel, eating sunflower seeds? Why no, if seriously... :-\


----------



## Sbiker (Aug 24, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Yes I am going to try hard not to miss YOUR birthday, Peach.
> 
> Still pulling for Harper here.  The next couple of days are probably the most critical.
> 
> ...



Btw, does Americans have a similar tradition as Russians, which try not to celebrate 40? 

It's a terrible birthday! Two of my familiars have celebrated it not so long ago - and they've already died... I'm awaiting of my 40 these autumn, but don't want to celebrate it anyhow!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 24, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I am going to try hard not to miss YOUR birthday, Peach.
> ...



Well, its the kind of birthday in which one or more of your friends are likely to hang on your house a very large banner saying:  "LORDY, LORDY, JOE IS FORTY" or some such. 

But trust me.  Forty isn't fatal, you won't even notice it, and please don't die because we have become rather fond of you. 

There is a saying that is becoming more true these days that 40 is really young and 60 has become the new 40.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 24, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> There is a saying that is becoming more true these days that 40 is really young and 60 has become the new 40



I wish I could say I resemble that remark...  I am paying dearly for all my youthful indiscretions...


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 24, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > There is a saying that is becoming more true these days that 40 is really young and 60 has become the new 40
> ...



As am I.  The cliche  of "If I had known I was going to live this long, I would have taken better care of myself" really hits homes when we live this long.  

But though I would have considered me to be really old when I was 40, I am amazed at how un-old I feel.  I am just as interested in interesting things as ever, still enjoy games and jokes and good movies or television programs, love people just as much, care just as much, feel just as deeply, can do so many things as well or better than I ever could.  I get really frustrated with this young woman who can't do everything she once did because the physical capability and/or stamina just isn't there any more.  But all in all, I can't complain.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 24, 2018)

By the way Ridgerunner , I have been following your hurricane in the islands and wonder if you are getting all that torrential rain--up to 40 inches?


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 24, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> By the way Ridgerunner , I have been following your hurricane in the islands and wonder if you are getting all that torrential rain--up to 40 inches?


I think he's hanging his computer out to dry..........  Either that or packing it in a huge Ziploc and donning scuba gear..........


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 24, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > By the way Ridgerunner , I have been following your hurricane in the islands and wonder if you are getting all that torrential rain--up to 40 inches?
> ...



LOL.  I wouldn't be surprised if we now have computers that you can use under water.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 24, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Yes they do, tablet form.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 24, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> By the way Ridgerunner , I have been following your hurricane in the islands and wonder if you are getting all that torrential rain--up to 40 inches?



Thanks, appreciate the thoughts...

I have an extremely sensitive GUT... And I listen to it... I have from the beginning of Lane felt that it was not going to be a extreme hurricane that smacks head on into an landmass... Its a big ocean and these islands are mere specks of dust in comparison... That being said rain and surf is a whole different subject... While I don't believe Oahu will be a direct hit we still have to deal with the rain and surf... Honolulu is on the South shore and the Storm is projected to turn about 50 to 75 miles south of the island...
I hate the prognosticators on the television as they are selling *FEAR* by the barrels full and that is just not right...
Lane is only progressing at 5 miles and hour... To damn slow, hurry up and get the hell out of dodge... The whole city of Honolulu is shut down today... No public trans, the hi-ways and bi-ways are absolutely mt… Hospitals are all shut down with the exception of emergencies… HNL harbor is MT... I believe they are still flying out of HNL though...
The first wife's new house is only 3 years old, so it is all up to safety codes, unlike the old plantation style home that are just single wall siding... We have plenty of everything we need, so we are fortunate...
Life is good...


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 24, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



My "youthful indiscretions" aren't my problem...genetics is.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 24, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Yes , Mr. P's birthday is Sept. 19th, so both of us are Virgo's. 
We are not suppose to be compatible. So much for astrology eh?

I'm getting a chocolate truffle cake, comfort food for the big 666 day.  
I also know if I eat that whole 2 layer 8" cake I'm going to balloon to 115 or 16.
Just call me chubby Peach for a few months.

Mr. P and his best friend have been riding their Trike's all over the countryside, in-between the monsoon rains.
They go out early while it's still cool out.
Hot for you because it's in the low seventies. 
He can no longer ride in the heat, it's just too hard on him, but he will ride more in the fall and winter.
Both are having a grand old time riding their bikes together.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 24, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...





Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...





Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




They do make waterproof laptops now.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 24, 2018)

I was just fixin' to head to Announcements and ask if Ridgerunner was ok, but then I decided to check here first. Glad I did. 
Stay safe, hon!!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 24, 2018)

Gracie I am to damn ornery for to much to happen to me... Anyway I have all ready experienced a Cat 4/5 when Katrina decided to visit... I was 35 miles NE of landfall in Mississippi that fateful day in Aug of 05... 12 hours of pretty serious wind and rain... So I used my Been there, Done that card on Hurricane Lane...

Thanks for your concern...


----------



## Gracie (Aug 24, 2018)

Friend of mine is stuck in NC taking care of her mom but they own a condo over in Kaanapali (maui)....she told me about the fire. Lahaina is on shut down...or the south part of it anyway. I asked her about it all, cuz I am very familiar with Maui. Used to go twice a year for many years. Thats when I had my shop and life was good, lol. I could afford it. But my last trip there was about 8 years ago, give or take. I knew it would be my last. 
Anyway....I hope that hurricane dumps a bunch of water on Maui soon. They need it. Place is burning up.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 24, 2018)

Wind-whipped wildfires scorch more than 2,000 acres in West Maui


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 25, 2018)

Welcome home Gracie.  I hoped you were still around somewhere.  

And good night darlinks.  No change in the vigil list but especially remember Harper in the coming days.


----------



## Sbiker (Aug 25, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I know, it's not fatal, it's just a step of life... For women usually say "45 - woman strawberry again"... But anyhow not to celebrating forty is very strong superstition  Like a tradition not to call bear as "bear"


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 25, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



Ah then its just a cultural thing in your country.  We have some of those too that probably would have anybody but an American scratching his or her head as to why.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 26, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

_*Harper (Save's granddaughter post surgery on August 21)*
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo
Gracie
Hombre's sister
The Ringels moving in difficult transition

And we keep the porch light on so that many others scattered here and there can find their way back._
_
*There is an anticipation of the changing season with autumn air and colors hovering out there somewhere.  The hummingbirds are beginning to migrate  south now visiting the feeders on their way.  Remember Harper and keep pulling for complete and successful healing.*



_


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 26, 2018)

Just checking in, busy cleaning today as well as still slowly unpacking.  Getting the wife's books on the shelves a little at a time, (she over packed the boxes) and trying to get my "office" completely set up.  Luckily the room it's in is large enough for the "office" and my work/sewing table plus a few other items.  Trying to organize and thin out the file cabinet and the 3 boxes of unfilled paperwork/paid bills........, my least favorite job as well as go through office supplies the wife has collected over the years that we have NEVER used but continue to take up space........   
One of the web sites I use for fabric had listed a closeout for silk.........  I ordered ten yards.......  Waiting on a return label to print out......  It seems that even polyester can be called "silk" if it made as a silk substitute, they received a rather terse and unhappy message from me.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 26, 2018)

Took a road trip up to Clovis yesterday and hit the antique shops.  Clovis looks like it's slowly dying, Portales on the other hand appeared to be thriving.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 26, 2018)

What's the difference between people from Dubai and Abu Dhabi?

People from Dubai don't like Fred Flinstone and people from Abu Dhabi do.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 26, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> What's the difference between people from Dubai and Abu Dhabi?
> 
> People from Dubai don't like Fred Flinstone and people from Abu Dhabi do.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 26, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Just checking in, busy cleaning today as well as still slowly unpacking.  Getting the wife's books on the shelves a little at a time, (she over packed the boxes) and trying to get my "office" completely set up.  Luckily the room it's in is large enough for the "office" and my work/sewing table plus a few other items.  Trying to organize and thin out the file cabinet and the 3 boxes of unfilled paperwork/paid bills........, my least favorite job as well as go through office supplies the wife has collected over the years that we have NEVER used but continue to take up space........
> One of the web sites I use for fabric had listed a closeout for silk.........  I ordered ten yards.......  Waiting on a return label to print out......  It seems that even polyester can be called "silk" if it made as a silk substitute, they received a rather terse and unhappy message from me.



Mrs. R and I probably share at least one vice.  I don't know what it is about office supply stores, but they fascinate me.  I can spend hours just looking and also do a lot of compulsive buying in the process.  As a result Hombre deals with a lot of office supplies I have acquired over the years and that we don't use but take up space.  It's hard for me to let them go though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 26, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Took a road trip up to Clovis yesterday and hit the antique shops.  Clovis looks like it's slowly dying, Portales on the other hand appeared to be thriving.



Sorry to hear that.  They keep threatening to close Cannon AFB that has been the life blood for Clovis for many decades now and that might be bringing down business confidence and that always results in decline.  Clovis has always been the market center for that area of the state though.  I went to college at Portales just 15 miles away.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 26, 2018)

In Hawaii does Wiki leaks have a new meaning?


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 26, 2018)

I was watching the news two nights ago and the news reports saw a man saving his parents home by bulldozing around the property.  Problem was it was clearly a hydro hoe.











NOT the same.  Now how do I put faith in the rest of the story if this is so wrong?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 26, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> In Hawaii does Wiki leaks have a new meaning?



*Wiki | Define Wiki at Dictionary.com*
www.dictionary.com/browse/*wiki*
When he asked what it meant, he was told that wiki was the Hawaiian word for quick, and wiki wiki meant superquick.





The Wiki Wiki Shuttle is a *fare-free shuttle bus system* at the Honolulu International Airport. Shuttles run between 6:00 am and 10:00 pm local time, carrying people and baggage between the various terminals.
*Wiki Wiki Shuttle - Wikipedia*
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wiki_Wiki_Shuttle


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 27, 2018)

Good night darlinks.  No change in the vigil list.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 27, 2018)

Good morning everybody.  We are enjoying a good hot cup of coffee and in a bit will go get Aunt Betty who will be 92 years young next month and we're going to the Dynamax Theater at the Museum of Natural History and then to lunch.  She is an amazing lady who gets around--no cane or anything--really well and still thoroughly enjoys things like the theater.  I only hope to be anywhere near as active and engaged in things as she is at that age.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## Montrovant (Aug 27, 2018)

This is not meant to be at all political.  When I started reading the first part, I thought, "Yeah, that's probably at least a little bit true."  Then I read the second part and it was hilarious.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 27, 2018)

LOL Montro.   A good illustration of why you shouldn't necessarily interpret a word or phrase or whatever in only one way regardless of what you think of somebody.  Pause for thought and allowance for more than one meaning should really be encouraged.

Here is another example:


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 27, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 213237


Hate to be a party pooper here but that is obviously photoshopped.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 27, 2018)

Just finished baking a batch of molasses cookies.


Yeah, yeah I know, some day I'll be someone's wonderful wife.......


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 27, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> I laid awake for an hour, and finally got up at 5AM. I will surf the web until 6AM then watch an early morning film on TV.


So, you know how I live on my days off?  Not having sufficient electrickery, though, I read instead of watch TV.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 27, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I'm on borrowed time right now.  It's raining hard enough that I got water in my fuel while filling my generator.  I added some Heet to the gas but have been unable to start the beast.  Guess I'll go to bed early this evening and come back to visit more later.  Best wishes to y'all!
> ...


Funny you mention that.  I went to school with a Native guy.  He'd been to an Ivy League university back East.  The co-eds were fascinated by him.  He used to tell them that his family was the most well-off in his village.  They had a two-story igloo with an elevator.  The elevator was operated by a trained polar bear.  Idiot co-eds ate that up.  He didn't care, he got laid.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 27, 2018)

peach174 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


I didn't realize you rode a bike, too?  Or is this a bicycle?  Glad to know he's doing so much better than this time last year, though.
Hell, eat whatever you want.  Enjoy life, take big bites.  There aren't too many bites left for most of us.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 27, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I laid awake for an hour, and finally got up at 5AM. I will surf the web until 6AM then watch an early morning film on TV.
> ...



I read too, I have a large collection of books, many of them on philosophy. I have nearly finished reading A history of western philosophy by Bertrand Russel. But its a struggle and I don't understand or remember most of what I have read. However I am going to read it again more slowly when I have finished a quick read through it.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 27, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


I'm an eclectic reader.  Since I got a new library card (instead of buying books), I usually just browse the stacks until something catches my attention.  Most of the time I find something new and interesting.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 27, 2018)

Got the generator running again.  The well digger came by and we finalized the location of my well.  It won't be quite as expensive as I thought.  Pretty pricey, just the same, having water provided on site.
My heritage breed turkey hen (Spanish Black) is currently sitting on a nest of 15 eggs.  If she hatches them, I will have plenty of Thanksgiving dinners to share.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 27, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I have a library of my own, a lifetime collection of books, many of which I have not yet read. I have one bookcase dedicated to philosophy and psychology, and another full of religious books. I have read a number of them in the last couple of years. I recently ordered some more from amazon. Some books quote other books that sound interesting,  so I buy them too. I just bought the meditations of Marcus Aurelius because it was mentioned in the history of western philosophy that I am reading.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 27, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> LOL Montro.   A good illustration of why you shouldn't necessarily interpret a word or phrase or whatever in only one way regardless of what you think of somebody.  Pause for thought and allowance for more than one meaning should really be encouraged.
> 
> Here is another example:



I saw that one recently, but without the Mom Taking Off Your Sweater part.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 27, 2018)

We just got back from the little one's first practice since she decided to go back to soccer.  OMG the mosquitoes!  I was trying to get them away the entire hour of practice.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 27, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


I have loads of such tomes, as well.  Once, I had an entire room dedicated to my library.  Now, my library rests in books in a storage shed.  I do hope that one day I will be able to introduce my granddaughters to that library.  I might even be able to teach them enough German and Russian to read those books, as well.
I have read Herman Hesse in German.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 27, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I have several Herman Hesse novels in my library. In the English translation. They are very spiritual and inspiring.
The only thing that bothers me about him is his writings were popular in pre war Germany.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 27, 2018)

It now looks like the AC compressor I bought for my car may have just been crappy, and I need to buy a new, better quality one.    That will probably be another $300, which would put the total I've spent on the AC up close to $1000.  I wish I'd just never bothered.

I also found out that my plans for moving out after I finish school may have been screwed, so I have to start thinking about new ones.  That means I don't want to spend more money, but at the same time, having already put close to $700 into trying to get the AC fixed, it would be such a huge waste to give up on it now.

Oh, and the car is leaking oil, so I'll have to get that checked and hope it won't also cost me a ton of money to fix.

Not a great day today.


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 27, 2018)

I'm in Oregon for a job interview tomorrow. I hope it goes well. I get anxiety before I have interviews. Prayers that I will get it if its the right fit for me and I won't if it wouldn't be good in the long run.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 27, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...





gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



No, I do not dive a motorcycle trike. I do ride on the back of it. 
It's his best buddy and one of our neighbor's who ride their motorcycle trikes together. 
He lives about 3 blocks away from us.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Aug 27, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> It now looks like the AC compressor I bought for my car may have just been crappy, and I need to buy a new, better quality one.    That will probably be another $300, which would put the total I've spent on the AC up close to $1000.  I wish I'd just never bothered.
> 
> I also found out that my plans for moving out after I finish school may have been screwed, so I have to start thinking about new ones.  That means I don't want to spend more money, but at the same time, having already put close to $700 into trying to get the AC fixed, it would be such a huge waste to give up on it now.
> 
> ...


You might have a porse hose, I would check it with some soap and water, Dawn works the best look for bubbles the guy who installed it might have not tighten up something and could be a minor problem.


----------



## Sbiker (Aug 28, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



As for philosophy, I intend to improve my knowledges in positivism, used usually as a foundation of all science activity, but still don't have enough time )) On the other hand, since my postgraduate exams I've learned philosophy not so bad (because I had bad relations with our professor of philosophy and studied a lot to pass an exam )

What do you have to say about Umberto Eco? He's not a philosopher, but semiotic, medievist and excellent writer!


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 28, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I have not read any of his writings so cannot comment, but I saw the film of one of his books, 'the name of the rose'


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 28, 2018)

My coffee supply is running low and just in time (a few days ago) World Market e-mailed me a 30% off all coffee coupons.  Three 24oz bags (whole bean) Amalfi Coast shipped to my door for $27 + change which includes the shipping.  Roughly $9.30 per 24 oz bag, if we had a store in town that would have been $7 a bag.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 28, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Got the generator running again.  The well digger came by and we finalized the location of my well.  It won't be quite as expensive as I thought.  Pretty pricey, just the same, having water provided on site.
> My heritage breed turkey hen (Spanish Black) is currently sitting on a nest of 15 eggs.  If she hatches them, I will have plenty of Thanksgiving dinners to share.



Turkeys usually have larger clutches than hens I think I read somewhere, but 15 seems like an especially large one.  But is there a Mr. Turkey around?  If not you might as well treat yourself to some omelets.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 28, 2018)

drifter said:


> I'm in Oregon for a job interview tomorrow. I hope it goes well. I get anxiety before I have interviews. Prayers that I will get it if its the right fit for me and I won't if it wouldn't be good in the long run.


Sending best hopes and wishes that things work out for you, drifter.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 28, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Got the generator running again.  The well digger came by and we finalized the location of my well.  It won't be quite as expensive as I thought.  Pretty pricey, just the same, having water provided on site.
> ...


Oh, yeah, there's a Mr. Turkey.  We've named him Attila the Turk and he's an aggressive beast, to say the least.  The hen sitting the clutch came as a pair with Attila.  They are a heritage breed pair, Spanish Blacks.  I understand that the heritage breeds are smaller and more prolific than domestic breeds.  I'm hoping for at least a few poults.


----------



## 007 (Aug 29, 2018)

Bought me a new gym. I miss the other big Golds universal gym I had but that thing just took up too much space. Been 4 or 5 years since I sold it and I really miss it. Those days it's too hot or too cold out to get in a little physical exercise, I need something else I can get that with. Had one saved in my wish list on Amazon for quite awhile, but when I finally decided I needed to get it sooner than later, was going to wait until Fall/Winter, I decided to get the model above that one. Here's the one I decided on...






https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001RQT10G/?tag=ff0d01-20

It gets good reviews and I think it'll work out great. Can't wait to get it. Tracking says it should be here between the 5th and 10th of next month.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 29, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> We just got back from the little one's first practice since she decided to go back to soccer.  OMG the mosquitoes!  I was trying to get them away the entire hour of practice.



That is something we have very little of here -- mosquitos.  I don't remember when I got my last mosquito bite.  Very few flies too--we can leave our front door wide open as it is right now and pretty much never get any kind of flying insects.  The land here is harsh and probably to some appears almost barren--it isn't but it is desert so when you look down at your feet you will see more sand or clay and rock than you will see vegetation--but it does have its good points.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 29, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > We just got back from the little one's first practice since she decided to go back to soccer.  OMG the mosquitoes!  I was trying to get them away the entire hour of practice.
> ...



It's too hot and bright for me.  I'd probably do better in GW's area, at least as far as the general climate and lack of insects.  I wouldn't be comfortable in the cold, but I could always put on heavier clothes when I went out.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 29, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Well everybody doesn't want to live everywhere for sure.  We do have world class sunshine and as far as hot goes, it does get hot in the summer but 100 degree days are really rare--mid to high 80's up to low to mid 90's in the summer and daytime temps of mid 40's to high 50's in the winter.  Not too bad.

But I think GW does have some major league mosquitos and flies in the summer there.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 29, 2018)

This was the first day of school for students in the East Liverpool school district.  Buses rumbled up Anderson Boulevard passed the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate for the first time since late May.  All those first graders excited and scared and meeting new friends.  All those newly minted seniors knowing how to throw their weight around forming cliques and determining who the cool kids are, who are the jocks and who are the geeks.

I am happy as a senior citizen, an observer of the social strata of childhood.

I have found a way to fill my time.  My old church, Trinity Presbyterian closed last Spring and merged with the good people at Long's Run Presbyterian.  Trinity is still the site of the annual Easter Pageant on themHillside.  But the building has been co-opted by a group of community leaders and has been renamed the East Liverpool Community Learning Center.

As a community learning center, activities such as Boy Scouts and the Lions Club meet there.  There is a room dedicated to the late local artist Hans Hacker and his oils and water colors of local,scenes.  Mr. Hacker was the artist for several local potteries.  He designed decorations for dinner ware and presentation pieces.  His paintings of area buildings and bridges and water craft now hang in what was once a chapel room in the old church.

But, as for me, I volunteered to screen some of my movie collection and discuss the films, much like a Book Club for film.  My first screening will be Billy Wilber's movie "Ace in the Hole".  It stars Kirk Douglas as a down on his luck newspaper reporter who learns of a man trapped in a cave.  He exploits the story by keeping him in the cave to milk the story.

Next up will be "Metwork" with William Holden and Faye Dunaway.  We will talk about the media as portrayed in the two films and how those stories can reflect current events.

Then, in October, I plan to show "How Green was my Valley" along along with "To Kill a Mockingbird".  We'll be talking about films told from,a,child's point of view.

So I'll be doing what I like to do.  Watching and talking about films.

November?  I'm thinking about "The Searchers" and "In the Heat of the Night" and talk about racism and its bitter implications.

December will feature Christmas ghost stories "A Christmas Carol" and "It's a Wonderful Life".


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 30, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

_*Harper (Save's granddaughter post surgery on August 21)*
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo
Gracie
Hombre's sister
The Ringels moving in difficult transition

And we keep the porch light on so that many others scattered here and there can find their way back._
_
August 30 is  National Toasted Marshmallow Day.  I like mine in hot chocolate.  




_


----------



## Sbiker (Aug 30, 2018)

007 said:


> Bought me a new gym. I miss the other big Golds universal gym I had but that thing just took up too much space. Been 4 or 5 years since I sold it and I really miss it. Those days it's too hot or too cold out to get in a little physical exercise, I need something else I can get that with. Had one saved in my wish list on Amazon for quite awhile, but when I finally decided I needed to get it sooner than later, was going to wait until Fall/Winter, I decided to get the model above that one. Here's the one I decided on...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW!


----------



## Sbiker (Aug 30, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Yes, it's a good film, but book is much better!


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 30, 2018)

I just got back a few minutes ago from getting my car checked because of an oil leak.  The shop said the problem is a warped harmonic balancer and that it would cost about $400 to fix.  

I'm hoping I can get one of the knowledgeable car people I know to do it if I buy the parts, or that somewhere else will have a lower price.  I should have just spent more on a car in the first place, it looks like.  This one is taking too much money.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 30, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> I just got back a few minutes ago from getting my car checked because of an oil leak.  The shop said the problem is a warped harmonic balancer and that it would cost about $400 to fix.
> 
> I'm hoping I can get one of the knowledgeable car people I know to do it if I buy the parts, or that somewhere else will have a lower price.  I should have just spent more on a car in the first place, it looks like.  This one is taking too much money.


How to Replace a Harmonic Balancer | AutoMD


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 30, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> I just got back a few minutes ago from getting my car checked because of an oil leak.  The shop said the problem is a warped harmonic balancer and that it would cost about $400 to fix.
> 
> I'm hoping I can get one of the knowledgeable car people I know to do it if I buy the parts, or that somewhere else will have a lower price.  I should have just spent more on a car in the first place, it looks like.  This one is taking too much money.



They can definitely be money pits.  But I would get a second opinion.  This article doesn't say anything about oil leaks re a harmonic balancer:

Crankshaft Harmonic Dampener/Balancer Failure Signs


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 30, 2018)

Decisions, decisions........  On a whim I called the gun shop in El Paso that had the original 1863 Sharps conversion carbine for $2500 to see if they still had it......  They do and told me I could have it for $1500.......  For an original........
Decisions, decisions.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 30, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Decisions, decisions........  On a whim I called the gun shop in El Paso that had the original 1863 Sharps conversion carbine for $2500 to see if they still had it......  They do and told me I could have it for $1500.......  For an original........
> Decisions, decisions.......



Well it is beautiful.  Not enough for me to buy at pretty much any price, but then you and I are wired differently re things like this.


----------



## 007 (Aug 30, 2018)

Finally got my veteran brother neighors 2010 Challenger R/T and my 2017 2SS Camaro lined up for a few pics. Been wanting to get pics for quite awhile. Soon realized that the direct sun was a problem with glare off the cars, but, here's a pic of the two beasts anyway. We'll redo the pics at a later date and later in the day when we can get them in the shade...


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 30, 2018)

007 said:


> Finally got my veteran brother neighors 2010 Challenger R/T and my 2017 2SS Camaro lined up for a few pics. Been wanting to get pics for quite awhile. Soon realized that the direct sun was a problem with glare off the cars, but, here's a pic of the two beasts anyway. We'll redo the pics at a later date and later in the day when we can get them in the shade...


Nice.

I was looking at a sporty two seater myself.


----------



## 007 (Aug 30, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Finally got my veteran brother neighors 2010 Challenger R/T and my 2017 2SS Camaro lined up for a few pics. Been wanting to get pics for quite awhile. Soon realized that the direct sun was a problem with glare off the cars, but, here's a pic of the two beasts anyway. We'll redo the pics at a later date and later in the day when we can get them in the shade...
> ...


That ought 'ta do 'er, bro. Get yourself a high performance mule to pule it and you're in bidness...


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 30, 2018)

007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Mule hell, I want speed........


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 30, 2018)

Just finished dinner, pork loin roast with an apple, mustard glaze/sauce.  For veggies I tried something new, garlic/parmesan green beans, simple and very good.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 31, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Decisions, decisions........  On a whim I called the gun shop in El Paso that had the original 1863 Sharps conversion carbine for $2500 to see if they still had it......  They do and told me I could have it for $1500.......  For an original........
> Decisions, decisions.......


Whim?
That wasn't a whim, that was a meant to be. 

I'd get it for that price.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 31, 2018)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Decisions, decisions........  On a whim I called the gun shop in El Paso that had the original 1863 Sharps conversion carbine for $2500 to see if they still had it......  They do and told me I could have it for $1500.......  For an original........
> ...


Gotta wait a little longer, don't want to buy it on credit.  If they still have it next month I should be able to buy it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 31, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Just finished dinner, pork loin roast with an apple, mustard glaze/sauce.  For veggies I tried something new, garlic/parmesan green beans, simple and very good.



I'm planning one for our Sunday dinner with Dana and Aunt Betty--pork loin roast with apricot sauce.  New recipe.  Wish me luck.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 31, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


----------



## peach174 (Aug 31, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Excellent!
It also gives you some time to think it over.
Winner, winner.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 31, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just finished dinner, pork loin roast with an apple, mustard glaze/sauce.  For veggies I tried something new, garlic/parmesan green beans, simple and very good.
> ...


The green beans are simple;
Extra fine whole green beans
Tbsp olive oil
Garlic powder
Lite salt
Parmesan cheese

Saute the beans in olive oil with salt and garlic.  When done (quick cooking time) put on plates and sprinkle with parmesan.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 31, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I'll try that.  These are fresh green beans?  Not canned?


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 31, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Frozen but you can use fresh if you want.  I quick cooked mine in a cast iron skillet on medium high.  If you use fresh you may want to cook em on medium. 

Here's the recipe I modified;

Garlic Parmesan Green Beans


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 31, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Thanks.  I'm going to add that to Sunday's menu.


----------



## EasyPeasy (Aug 31, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



My buddy manages a pawn shop.  He called one day said he had a 1942 (circa) Mauser K-98, mint condition, $250.  I couldn't get there fast enough.  A couple months later, a Lee Enfield... bought that one too.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 31, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


There's another on I picked up from someone eons ago.  Cook asparagus, place it in a ziploc or large (long) plastic storage container with balsamic vinaigrette salad dressing overnight, serve cold.  It's wonderful.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 31, 2018)

EasyPeasy said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Now if he had a G33-40 for that price I'd fly out to get it......


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 31, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Well, it is greener here, and much moister.  We even had a thunderstorm blow through yesterday afternoon.  They're pretty rare in these parts, much more common around Fairbanks.  While the 'skeeters have been much less populous the past two summers, don't let that fool you.  We've had times when you could barely go outside without returning a couple of quarts low.  I think having the chickens wandering around helps a lot.  I've actually seen them picking larvae out of mud puddles!  We don't have too many other nasty critters, like snakes and large spiders.  That's a plus in my book.
Fall is here, only a few days until leaves start falling, they've already begun to change color.  And there's a distinct nip to the air, as well as the butter yellow sunlight that heralds this time of year.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 31, 2018)

EasyPeasy said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Welcome to the CoffeeShop EasyPeasy.  I won't tell you to just join right in because you already did.    Do read over the OP to see what we are about in here if you haven't already done that, and we hope you'll find a comfy niche here with this really diverse but pretty great group.

First timers to the Coffee Shop receive a complimentary beverage:


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 31, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I just  came back from picking up the wife, when I walked outside I walked out into a dust storm, by the time I got to her work place it was almost over.  Still getting some heavy wind gusts with thunder storms mostly to the west and north.  Gonna go back out later.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 1, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

_*Harper (Save's granddaughter post surgery on August 21)*
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo
Gracie
Hombre's sister
The Ringels moving in difficult transition

And we keep the porch light on so that many others scattered here and there can find their way back._
_
The only really interesting observance on September 1 is it is National Cow Chip Throwiing Day which doesn't lend itself to a satisfying photo.  So I'll just post the annual burning of Zozobra to intiiate in the Santa Fe Fiesta that runs tomorrow night through Labor Day.  Zozobra or "Old Man Gloom"'s demise signals all our cares and negatives are removed and we start anew with  a positive and happy outlook.




_


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 2, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Gotta wait a little longer, don't want to buy it on credit.  If they still have it next month I should be able to buy it.



I heard that thousands of times in the car business.  Guess what?  Someone else has your car now.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 2, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Gotta wait a little longer, don't want to buy it on credit.  If they still have it next month I should be able to buy it.
> ...


Feces occurs.....


----------



## 007 (Sep 2, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


That's why I said a high performance mule... they can get up to 150 miles an hour... really... no kidding... 

I just finished a mega day of canning. Long process, but looking forward to cooler weather and that first batch of Fall Chili with fresh canned garden tomatoes, not those tasteless store bought things... only a dozen jars but it took all day... the darker jars are green, is why they look different...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 2, 2018)

Another sign of approaching fall/winter.  The sandhill cranes are moving south.  First, you only hear a couple but as they gather in larger groups and start their flight South, the noise gets impressive.


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 2, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I swear, the more I read about your domestic as well as your handyman abilities the more I lick my chops! LOL. Who wouldn't love to be married to YOU???  Enjoy reading your recipes for any meal. I always start getting hungry even if I've just had a meal. lol


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 2, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Another sign of approaching fall/winter.  The sandhill cranes are moving south.  First, you only hear a couple but as they gather in larger groups and start their flight South, the noise gets impressive.


And the daylight is getting shorter where I live in the Pacific NW. Last night at 8:30 it was getting darker too early and I would love a month longer of daylight hours. We have had a short summer considering so much of the smoke from neighboring states have darkened our skies. We have contended with a few of our own. It is dry for the Oregon Coast. Never thought I would be praying for rain here.


----------



## 007 (Sep 2, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Another sign of approaching fall/winter.  The sandhill cranes are moving south.  First, you only hear a couple but as they gather in larger groups and start their flight South, the noise gets impressive.


There's signs up here along certain segments of highways saying, "caution, Cranes ahead." I saw what I gathered was two adults and an offspring by the road on my way home from a friends place the other day. I wanted to stop and get a pic with my phone but there was cars behind me. Impressive, large birds. I love to hear their call. You can hear it for a long, long way off.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Sep 2, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Feces occurs.....



Tru dat...  Fiber is the key...


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 2, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Another sign of approaching fall/winter.  The sandhill cranes are moving south.  First, you only hear a couple but as they gather in larger groups and start their flight South, the noise gets impressive.



I wonder if we get any of your Sandhill cranes here?  Thousands and thousands of them wnter here in New Mexico, especially in the Bosque del Apache wildlife preserve just south of Albuquerque.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 2, 2018)

Just sent Dana and Aunt Betty home from our standing Sunday lunch and movie.  Today I made Ringel's green beans that turned out great, and tried a new recipe - marinated and roasted pork tenderloin with apricot sauce - that was a hit.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 2, 2018)

WQ and I should be welcoming our Granddaughter into the world on Thursday. 
After a hospital visit last night, my daughter's doctor told her that she's reserving a room for her in labor and delivery Wednesday night, and inducing Thursday morning. We are so excited to hold our princess.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 3, 2018)

Sherry said:


> WQ and I should be welcoming our Granddaughter into the world on Thursday.
> After a hospital visit last night, my daughter's doctor told her that she's reserving a room for her in labor and delivery Wednesday night, and inducing Thursday morning. We are so excited to hold our princess.



Woo hoo!  And we'll all be pulling for you.  We all love our kids so much, but those grandbabies are really REALLY special.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## 007 (Sep 4, 2018)

I ordered a nice new universal gym. Sold my dining room table because all it ever did was collect dust, and the gym is going where the table was. Got the room all cleaned up and rearranged yesterday in preparation for the new gym arriving today, and I see the shipping company has changed the delivery date from the 4th to the 5th. Well TICK ME OFF. It's been sitting in Milwaukee since 8/30, and Milwaukee isn't that far away. So, guess I'll to find something else to do today to channel all that stored up anticipation energy into, since I won't be assembling a 359 pound gym.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 4, 2018)

007 said:


> I ordered a nice new universal gym. Sold my dining room table because all it ever did was collect dust, and the gym is going where the table was. Got the room all cleaned up and rearranged yesterday in preparation for the new gym arriving today, and I see the shipping company has changed the delivery date from the 4th to the 5th. Well TICK ME OFF. It's been sitting in Milwaukee since 8/30, and Milwaukee isn't that far away. So, guess I'll to find something else to do today to channel all that stored up anticipation energy into, since I won't be assembling a 359 pound gym.



I'm having an exciting day too.  Dancare (our carpet cleaning people) are here treating the pee spots left as presents by Carly the Dachshund and Sally the Shitzu when they visit--they went away at the last carpet cleaning but have reappeared.  At least they're doing it for free.  Part of their friendly service.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 4, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > WQ and I should be welcoming our Granddaughter into the world on Thursday.
> ...





> And we'll all be pulling for you.



Well.......  Not literally.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 4, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered a nice new universal gym. Sold my dining room table because all it ever did was collect dust, and the gym is going where the table was. Got the room all cleaned up and rearranged yesterday in preparation for the new gym arriving today, and I see the shipping company has changed the delivery date from the 4th to the 5th. Well TICK ME OFF. It's been sitting in Milwaukee since 8/30, and Milwaukee isn't that far away. So, guess I'll to find something else to do today to channel all that stored up anticipation energy into, since I won't be assembling a 359 pound gym.
> ...


Carpet?  Carpet?  I should know that word from somewhere.  Nope, nothing.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 4, 2018)

I would have had a great labor day if I was pregnant......  and delivering.......  But alas.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 4, 2018)

AquaAthena said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Another sign of approaching fall/winter.  The sandhill cranes are moving south.  First, you only hear a couple but as they gather in larger groups and start their flight South, the noise gets impressive.
> ...


And our days get shorter faster.  We just start with longer days.  Right now, it's "night" at around 9:30 pm and gets light around 6 am, or so.  But all that will change.  We're swiftly approaching the Fall equinox and then it's just darker and darker until just before Christmas.
It's been so stink-hot all summer, I've put off some of the necessary chores, specifically, putting up wood for the winter.  August was so wet and miserable, I put off that wood-getting thing again.  This past week has been spectacular and I've managed to split a couple of cords of wood and have a pile more waiting to be split and stacked.  A normal winter will require 10-12 cords of wood to stay warm.  And to think Californians have wasted so many BTUs during a hot, dry summer!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 4, 2018)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Another sign of approaching fall/winter.  The sandhill cranes are moving south.  First, you only hear a couple but as they gather in larger groups and start their flight South, the noise gets impressive.
> ...


Around here, the sandhill cranes are a harbinger of Fall and encroaching Winter.  I love this time of year, so fragrant and colorful.  Too bad it's sad, too.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 4, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Another sign of approaching fall/winter.  The sandhill cranes are moving south.  First, you only hear a couple but as they gather in larger groups and start their flight South, the noise gets impressive.
> ...


It's a possibility.  I've read that most of our sandhills originate either from the Pacific or the Mid-continent flyway populations.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 5, 2018)

And we send all possible positive happy vibes and prayers to Florida as Sherry and WelfareQueen  expect her beautiful new grandaughter.

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

_*Harper (Save's granddaughter post surgery on August 21)*
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo
Gracie
Hombre's sister
The Ringels moving in difficult transition
Sherry's daughter and granddaughter yet to arrive.

And we keep the porch light on so that many others scattered here and there can find their way back._
_



_


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 5, 2018)

Well, I'm in it now.  My name was in the paper Sunday.  The East Liverpool Community Learning Center publishes a story every Sunday about the activities there and upcoming events.  The story said I was going to share classic movies with the community.

So yesterday I went up there and brought my first two offerings.  I decided to open it up with "To Kill a Mockingbird" because it's about the sweetest movie ever made and it's well known.  But my motive for choosing the tale of Atticus Finch and Scout and Boo Radley is how well it dovetails with my second choice.  "Night of the Hunter" with Robert Mitchum and Lillian Gish is also a story of a crime and told from the perspective of children.  It is set right here on the banks of the Ohio River, giving it a local twist.

I spoke with the board members and they agree that October should feature Bela Lugosi as "Dracula" and Boris Karloff as Frankenstein's monster.  I want to throw in "Cat People" because it's scary without being blatant about it.

I fired up the whole movie projection system.  There's a DVD player and an overhead projector that shines on a large screen that hangs from the ceiling of my old minister's office.  Full surround sound and about thirty seats arraigned in rows fill up the space.  The Learning Center already shows family movies in the afternoon.  They even have a popcorn machine and a modest concession stand.

It's not as opulent as the old State Theater downtown was, but it's not as seedy and sticky as the old Columbia Theater was either.  They are promoting my screenings at what we charitably call 'old folks homes' by providing shuttle bus transportation to the Learning Center.  Thursday nights starting at 8:00 so everyone can be home by 10:30.  I can't wait!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 5, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Well, I'm in it now.  My name was in the paper Sunday.  The East Liverpool Community Learning Center publishes a story every Sunday about the activities there and upcoming events.  The story said I was going to share classic movies with the community.
> 
> So yesterday I went up there and brought my first two offerings.  I decided to open it up with "To Kill a Mockingbird" because it's about the sweetest movie ever made and it's well known.  But my motive for choosing the tale of Atticus Finch and Scout and Boo Radley is how well it dovetails with my second choice.  "Night of the Hunter" with Robert Mitchum and Lillian Gish is also a story of a crime and told from the perspective of children.  It is set right here on the banks of the Ohio River, giving it a local twist.
> 
> ...


I'd love seeing all those again.  Movies where actors acted, dialog was clever, and there were no green-screen "special" effects.  There's nothing so special as people using their own talent to depict a story.  You should try "The Lion in Winter" and "Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf" for spectacular dialog that so perfectly captures the humanity of the situation.


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 5, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I'm in it now.  My name was in the paper Sunday.  The East Liverpool Community Learning Center publishes a story every Sunday about the activities there and upcoming events.  The story said I was going to share classic movies with the community.
> ...


I was thinking about showing "A Man for All Seasons" and "12 Angry Men" back to back on Courtroom Drama week.  November should be movies about family life so "How Green was My Valley" and "The Magnificent Ambersons" might do.  We could show musicals in January. "My Fair Lady", "An American in Paris", "Yankee Doodle Dandy".

I'd like to horn in on the family matinee screenings and show "Pinocchio" and "Life with Father".  Maybe even some Ma and Pa Kettle movies.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 5, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


I adore Ma and Pa Kettle!  They are so down-to-earth and..._real_.  Gotta watch out for that Geoduck tribe, though!


----------



## 007 (Sep 5, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered a nice new universal gym. Sold my dining room table because all it ever did was collect dust, and the gym is going where the table was. Got the room all cleaned up and rearranged yesterday in preparation for the new gym arriving today, and I see the shipping company has changed the delivery date from the 4th to the 5th. Well TICK ME OFF. It's been sitting in Milwaukee since 8/30, and Milwaukee isn't that far away. So, guess I'll to find something else to do today to channel all that stored up anticipation energy into, since I won't be assembling a 359 pound gym.
> ...


I was excited this morning... until I still didn't see "out for delivery," as it should be since the 5th was right there as the delivery date on their tracking. So I called and called and finally someone answered, and they said no, the item is NOT out for delivery, it will be TOMORROW now. So that's the SECOND time they've changed it to a later date, and if it doesn't show up tomorrow, WWIII is going to start because I'm not going to be a happy camper. Well I'm not now... but I really won't be if that thing is delayed AGAIN. I'll tell them to EAT IT. I'll find somewhere else to order one. I take people's word, and I like to hold them to their word, so when people go back on their word, I get aggravated.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 5, 2018)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Yup.  Stuff does happen and if they have a good enough excuse, I can be pretty forgiving up to a point.  But those who give me promises when I buy their product had better expect to keep those promises if they want to keep me as a customer.  Even my doctors etc. know they better not keep me waiting too long or else I am quite capable of throwing a hissy fit in the waiting room.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 5, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Well, I'm in it now.  My name was in the paper Sunday.  The East Liverpool Community Learning Center publishes a story every Sunday about the activities there and upcoming events.  The story said I was going to share classic movies with the community.
> 
> So yesterday I went up there and brought my first two offerings.  I decided to open it up with "To Kill a Mockingbird" because it's about the sweetest movie ever made and it's well known.  But my motive for choosing the tale of Atticus Finch and Scout and Boo Radley is how well it dovetails with my second choice.  "Night of the Hunter" with Robert Mitchum and Lillian Gish is also a story of a crime and told from the perspective of children.  It is set right here on the banks of the Ohio River, giving it a local twist.
> 
> ...



That sounds great.  Be careful how you advertise it though so as not to give them any idea that you are making any kind of profit--even from donations--or you could run afoul of copyright stuff even at the church.  My former church found that out the hard way--they won their day in court, but it was a mess for awhile.


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 5, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I'm in it now.  My name was in the paper Sunday.  The East Liverpool Community Learning Center publishes a story every Sunday about the activities there and upcoming events.  The story said I was going to share classic movies with the community.
> ...


The only charge will be for popcorn and Milk Duds.  I don't make a dime.  But the marketing aspect will be all on the Learning Center.  Should I lawyer up now?


----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 5, 2018)

Fall is starting to show itself here. I had a nice drive through the mountains yesterday so pretty.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 5, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Hard to say.  When it comes to government some really weird stuff happens.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 5, 2018)

Just had a t-storm move through, finally hit us this time as opposed to skirting us as usual........ 
The temp went from the upper 80s down to the upper 50s.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 5, 2018)

Noticed a Rufus hummingbird around the yard a couple of weeks ago and put out one of the feeders, about a week ago a Ruby Throat showed up and the two have been battling it out for control of the feeder ever since.  The Ruby Throat appears to have gained the upper hand though and will even dive bomb me if I get too close.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 5, 2018)

One other interesting thing happened after I put the feeder out.  Almost every time I went out back the Rufus would zip over and hover about a foot away from my face then zip back over to the feeder.


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 5, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Noticed a Rufus hummingbird around the yard a couple of weeks ago and put out one of the feeders, about a week ago a Ruby Throat showed up and the two have been battling it out for control of the feeder ever since.  The Ruby Throat appears to have gained the upper hand though and will even dive bomb me if I get too close.


My brother has a hummingbird feeder.  He has identified three distinct birds.  A pair of Ruby Throated hummingbirds who are mates.  And a third he calls 'The Thief'..it seems the Thief is more nervous than the mating pair.  When he comes to the feeder his head is on a swivel.  For every sip he takes, he spends three times the time looking over his shoulder for the approach of one of the mates.  They have been known to dive bomb him right off the feeder.

When I was in Puerto Rico there was an open air cafe at NAS Roosevelt Roads.  I'd take my lunch there.  They would put a bowl of maraschino cherries out and the hummingbirds would flock to it.  The first time one flew passed my head to gobble up the cherry juice I thought it was the biggest mosquito in the Caribbean!


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 5, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Noticed a Rufus hummingbird around the yard a couple of weeks ago and put out one of the feeders, about a week ago a Ruby Throat showed up and the two have been battling it out for control of the feeder ever since.  The Ruby Throat appears to have gained the upper hand though and will even dive bomb me if I get too close.
> ...


They're highly territorial.


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 5, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Avian chihuahuas


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 6, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Noticed a Rufus hummingbird around the yard a couple of weeks ago and put out one of the feeders, about a week ago a Ruby Throat showed up and the two have been battling it out for control of the feeder ever since.  The Ruby Throat appears to have gained the upper hand though and will even dive bomb me if I get too close.



We had a lot of both when we lived on the mountain.  This time of year though they have all pretty well left northern New Mexico and are headed south to Mexico or Central or South America.  Folks working the oil platforms out in the Gulf report they sometimes stop over for a rest out there  So. . .hummingbird feeders on the oil rigs.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2018)

Well, this coming monday is MrGracies 71st birthday. I offered to pay for a nice dinner out, and he declined. He was shocked when I showed him the online menu of the place I wanted to take him cuz they have Prime Rib..which is what he wants. OMG. Its been many many many MANY years since we have gone out to a nice dinner, so prices are....WOW. Horrible, lol.
He said he will stay home and have a sammich.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> One other interesting thing happened after I put the feeder out.  Almost every time I went out back the Rufus would zip over and hover about a foot away from my face then zip back over to the feeder.


We finally got moved from where we were to my friends house a block over. For such a short distance, its a BIG change. No hummers here. Not many birds in the trees either. Probably because we are right next to a very busy and noisy road. We do have a family of quail that passes thru though. I am hoping once I get my little designated yard fixed up with shrubs and stuff, more birds  will come and hang out like what was at the house 5 doors down and around the bend.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 6, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I'm in it now.  My name was in the paper Sunday.  The East Liverpool Community Learning Center publishes a story every Sunday about the activities there and upcoming events.  The story said I was going to share classic movies with the community.
> ...



I have the DVD of 'the lion in winter' the dialogue is equal to Shakespeare.


----------



## 007 (Sep 6, 2018)

drifter said:


> Fall is starting to show itself here. I had a nice drive through the mountains yesterday so pretty.


Here too... after the second rainiest August in history, and September coming in the same way, it's FINALLY COOLER and FAR less humid and the sun is shining this morning. I absolutely love it, had to open some windows. Seems like we went straight from a winter that wouldn't give up it's grips to summer this year and it's been HOT ever since. Never seen my lawn so green and PLUSH though with all this rain.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 6, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > One other interesting thing happened after I put the feeder out.  Almost every time I went out back the Rufus would zip over and hover about a foot away from my face then zip back over to the feeder.
> ...



Good to see you Gracie.  Missed you.  Tell us more about the move.  Is this the place with all the dogs?  I am hoping it is much better for you and Mr. G.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 6, 2018)

Speaking of birthdays, today is the birthday of another special Coffee Shopper:

*Happy Birthday peach174!!!*​


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 6, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



That reminded me that a couple of Sundays ago, we watched the movie "The Wind and the Lion" starring Sean Connery and Candice Bergen.  A wonderful movie.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 6, 2018)

Thank you Foxfyre 

I'm trying my best for a happy one.
Who knows for sure what a 666 birthday will be. 
I'll tell you tomorrow. 

I don't have any plans today.
I got my special bakery cake from Winchester, Massachusetts yesterday and it's delicious.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 6, 2018)

007 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Fall is starting to show itself here. I had a nice drive through the mountains yesterday so pretty.
> ...



We are at the tail end of our annual monsoon season meaning showers or thunderstorms can and usually do occur every day--we rarely ever get more than less than an inch of rain though.  But this past week we went BAM from heat in the 90's to high 70's or low 80's fall weather and at least a light blanket necessary at night.  I'm loving that too.  We will have the air conditioner shut down and winterized late this month or early October, my favorite month of the year.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 6, 2018)

peach174 said:


> Thank you Foxfyre
> 
> I'm trying my best for a happy one.
> Who knows for sure what a 666 birthday will be.
> ...



I think we Virgos--my birthday is the 19th this month--don't find making birthdays a big deal all that important.  But its nice for them to be acknowledged.     Hombre will let me pick out my birthday present--I am not big on surprises either--and Dana and Betty have already decided to pick up a Dion's pizza and they and Carly the Dachshund and Sally the Shitzu will be over for lunch or dinner that day.  And it will be great.

(And I bet millions of people survive a 666 birthday.   )


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 6, 2018)

peach174 said:


> Thank you Foxfyre
> 
> I'm trying my best for a happy one.
> Who knows for sure what a 666 birthday will be.
> ...


----------



## peach174 (Sep 6, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Foxfyre
> ...



I sure hope so! 
Ever since I was a kid I've wondered what this day might be like for all of us, on this particular day. It will pass, I hope peacefully and happy for us all.
You and Mr. P have the same birthday!

Mr. P is spoiling me rotten, he just went to McDonalds to pick me up their big breakfast meal after I fed him his. Mumbling about I'm not cooking at all today. 
He has something in the works, because he gets this certain evil grin when he does surprise's.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 6, 2018)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Well I'm cooking Kielbasa, cabbage and onions right now.......  You two can come by and help me eat it.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


She built a porch for me..to use however I like. This is what I did to it 






This is my bedroom..with the door leading directly to the porch..which is now my sitting room. I am out there ALL DAY just puttering around in the yard beyond its gate.






And this is my tiny bedroom...but not all of it. I am standing in front of my pc desk so there are another 5 feet or so behind me.






No, Foxy..the lady with all the dogs would be just too damn noisy. This is the lady that owns Casey..the golden retriever I have spoken of that I used to dog sit.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2018)

There are ladders and stuff all over my little yard that is mine to do with as I wish...due to construction dudes all over the place. But once it cools off here and they are gone, then I will take that yard to make it mine.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 6, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



It looks great Gracie.  For an old 'hippie' you really have a flair for decorating.  Not to mention that you are a talented artist.  I like your style.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 6, 2018)

007 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Fall is starting to show itself here. I had a nice drive through the mountains yesterday so pretty.
> ...


Seems similar to what we've been going through here.  Once things thawed out it got stinking hot, too hot to really work outside more than necessary. Then it started raining in August, and kept raining.  Everything got saturated and waterlogged and working in the muck is miserable.  Now it is cooler and has stopped raining so much.  Time to make hay while the sun shines, or split wood, or whatever other chore I've been putting off.  I'm not sure if we'll have a long, cold, snowy winter, or a fairly short, warm year.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 6, 2018)

peach174 said:


> Thank you Foxfyre
> 
> I'm trying my best for a happy one.
> Who knows for sure what a 666 birthday will be.
> ...


Happy Birthday, Peach!!!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 6, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


How...._fragrant_ of you!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 6, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


May you find your peace and happiness where you are now.  You deserve some rest.  What are Mr. G's digs like?


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 7, 2018)

Good night darlinks.  No change in the vigil list.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 7, 2018)

Our Granddaughter was born this evening (Sept 6th) at 11:15pm.   Yeah Foxy a Virgo.....

Yes, okay....I'm biased....but she's perfect.  Mom and baby are doing great.  Sherry's Mom passed away a little over a month ago but she was there tonight.  A great day all around.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 7, 2018)

WelfareQueen said:


> Our Granddaughter was born this evening (Sept 6th) at 11:15pm.   Yeah Foxy a Virgo.....
> 
> Yes, okay....I'm biased....but she's perfect.  Mom and baby are doing great.  Sherry's Mom passed away a little over a month ago but she was there tonight.  A great day all around.



Woo hoo!!!  That's a great way to start off our Friday!   Congratulations and get ready for a wild and wonderful ride with that grandbaby.  There's nothing like them.  And yes, I believe Sherry's mom was right there.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 7, 2018)

I survived the big 6's !  
I had a great birthday.
I thank you all for the beautiful cakes and well wishes.

Mr.P brought home a medium rare cooked Steak for me and his own dinner, lovely flowers and a beautiful present.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 7, 2018)

peach174 said:


> I survived the big 6's !
> I had a great birthday.
> I thank you all for the beautiful cakes and well wishes.
> 
> Mr.P brought home a medium rare cooked Steak for me and his own dinner, lovely flowers and a beautiful present.


It wasn't a giant peach was it?  Some kid named James was just here looking for his, it seems to have disappeared..........


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 7, 2018)

I had to go submit a urine sample for a drug test today, as part of the internship-type thing I'm doing for school this semester.  I don't mind that; I haven't done any sort of illicit drugs in years.  It was pretty annoying to have to wait for more than an hour to spend 30 second peeing into a cup, though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 7, 2018)

WelfareQueen said:


> Our Granddaughter was born this evening (Sept 6th) at 11:15pm.   Yeah Foxy a Virgo.....
> 
> Yes, okay....I'm biased....but she's perfect.  Mom and baby are doing great.  Sherry's Mom passed away a little over a month ago but she was there tonight.  A great day all around.



 I just remembered.  September 6 is Peach's birthday too.  I hope you live long enough to see your granddaughter celebrate her 666 birthday.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 7, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Our Granddaughter was born this evening (Sept 6th) at 11:15pm.   Yeah Foxy a Virgo.....
> ...


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 7, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Gracie, you seem to find family all over the place.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 7, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Our Granddaughter was born this evening (Sept 6th) at 11:15pm.   Yeah Foxy a Virgo.....
> ...




That is very cool.  Lot's of Virgo's in the Coffee Shop.  And no 666 birthday's for anyone.  

Sherry's youngest is also a Virgo, and he is a really good kid.  Way better that I was at his age.  Now me....I'm a mean, vicious, Scorpio.  We're the worst.  They say terrible things about us...and most of it is true...kind of.  

Anyway, I am glad we could share some good news with Coffee Shop crew.  Maybe Sherry will post a few baby pics if she has a chance.


----------



## 007 (Sep 7, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


And I was very grateful it did cool off and got less humid, because I spent ten hours between yesterday and this morning putting this beast together. I don't get the kind of exercise I want, and there aren't any gyms around here, so improvise. Sell the dining room table and turn the back room into my own gym. Yeah like you said GW, it was too hot outside to really work, you only do what was absolutely necessary, and then you're stuck inside all winter again so, I had to do something to get some exercise. I can't just sit around getting soft, it just ain't me. I got into the working out when I was in the Air Force and I've kinda stuck with it since. This is an awesome gym, the Powerline P2X. There really isn't any part of the body you can't work out on here, it has just about everything you'd want. My old Golds gym had a side leg press station but I rarely used it. I can use the leg curls on this. Very, very nicely built, heavy duty, everything went together really nice, if anyone was looking for a home gym I'd have no problem recommending this one...


----------



## peach174 (Sep 7, 2018)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...





WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



Yes 666 birthday.
I just had mine Sept. 6, turned 66.
The new grand daughter will have her's also when she turns 66.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 7, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Bigger than my room, wood floors, bathroom. But, its the hottest room in the house..which is why I put him in it cuz he is always cold (blood thinner pills)....and a typical guy room. Kinda messy , hence no pic.
I am making the porch even more Gracie-fied. Painting a wall with my favorite folk art birds. When Done..I will take a pic and show it to y'all. 

But...this place is temporary. When home calls...off we go for our last move. I still miss my beach. And I HATE the summers here. Too damn hot!!


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 8, 2018)

We rejoice at the new arrival, a beautiful granddaughter, in Sherry and WelfareQueen's family.  Saturday's have been really quiet in the Coffee Shop lately as everybody has more interesting things to pursue.  But wishing all a great weekend.

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

_*Harper (Save's granddaughter post surgery on August 21)*
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo
Gracie
Hombre's sister
The Ringels moving in difficult transition

*In the waning days of summer, the wildflowers seem to be working extra hard to bloom and make seeds for a spring yet to come.*




_


----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 8, 2018)

peach174 said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




I thought Foxy was teasing you.  Well....I hope you had a happy birthday.  666 or not.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 8, 2018)

WelfareQueen said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...




Me?  Teasing?  Absolutely not (cough).  But yeah, she started it.


----------



## 007 (Sep 8, 2018)

The weather here now is just extraordinary. I wait for this all year long. Fall is my favorite time of year. After a long, HOT, HUMID summer, it's such an awesome relief, even with winter just around the corner. My shop thermometer says 73 degrees, there's billowy white clouds and slight breeze, it's just fantastic. Life is good.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 8, 2018)

WelfareQueen said:


> Our Granddaughter was born this evening (Sept 6th) at 11:15pm.   Yeah Foxy a Virgo.....
> 
> Yes, okay....I'm biased....but she's perfect.  Mom and baby are doing great.  Sherry's Mom passed away a little over a month ago but she was there tonight.  A great day all around.


Congratulations!  Just don't blink because if you do, that baby will be all grown up before you know it!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 8, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> I had to go submit a urine sample for a drug test today, as part of the internship-type thing I'm doing for school this semester.  I don't mind that; I haven't done any sort of illicit drugs in years.  It was pretty annoying to have to wait for more than an hour to spend 30 second peeing into a cup, though.


Be more than you can pee!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 8, 2018)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Nice piece of machinery there, 007!  Having livestock means that I get plenty of exercise during the winter, too.  I still have to get out and take care of the critters.  I'm having a well put in by the end of this month and hope Hoe-zilla will be up and running in time to dig a water line out to the barn.  Then comes a frost-free hydrant and the end of my dragging 25-30 gallons to the critters by hand in 5-gallon-jugs.  I'll still be working outside on the flight line this winter, too.  I'm planning this to be my last winter outside all night.  When my current security badge expires, so does my job.  I'll probably find something closer to home that requires less time and effort.  Lots to do around here, surely.
In the  meantime, enjoy your enslavement to "the machine"!


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 8, 2018)

007 said:


> The weather here now is just extraordinary. I wait for this all year long. Fall is my favorite time of year. After a long, HOT, HUMID summer, it's such an awesome relief, even with winter just around the corner. My shop thermometer says 73 degrees, there's billowy white clouds and slight breeze, it's just fantastic. Life is good.



I wish it were here.  We're currently at 87 degrees, feels like 95 according to one weather site.  The little one had her first soccer game of the season today, and the poor girls were right in the sun in 90 degree heat.  We're supposed to have highs in the high 80s or low 90s for the next week and a half.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 8, 2018)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


But before that call comes, you have a nicer place now than some hoarder's nest.  Pretty decor, though!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 8, 2018)

007 said:


> The weather here now is just extraordinary. I wait for this all year long. Fall is my favorite time of year. After a long, HOT, HUMID summer, it's such an awesome relief, even with winter just around the corner. My shop thermometer says 73 degrees, there's billowy white clouds and slight breeze, it's just fantastic. Life is good.


Ditto here in Alaska!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 8, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > The weather here now is just extraordinary. I wait for this all year long. Fall is my favorite time of year. After a long, HOT, HUMID summer, it's such an awesome relief, even with winter just around the corner. My shop thermometer says 73 degrees, there's billowy white clouds and slight breeze, it's just fantastic. Life is good.
> ...


Ewwhh!  I would perish in such conditions, I believe.  59 here and it's finally temperate enough to be civil.


----------



## 007 (Sep 8, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > The weather here now is just extraordinary. I wait for this all year long. Fall is my favorite time of year. After a long, HOT, HUMID summer, it's such an awesome relief, even with winter just around the corner. My shop thermometer says 73 degrees, there's billowy white clouds and slight breeze, it's just fantastic. Life is good.
> ...


Dang, pard... that sucks.

It has been a long, HOT, HUMID summer here in Wisconsin. Hotter and more humid than most. We had the second rainiest August in history. Lots of epic flooding. We were lucky as heck here in my little town, we dodged all the flooding, but I shudder to think what would have happened here if we'd have gotten a foot of rain an hour. My house might have been in trouble but I'm on the far end of town away from the Wisconsin River, and this end of town is a little higher than the rest, but my shop is a good six feet higher than the house so, I might have had a place to go that was dry.

Hope it cools down sometime soon for ya there, bro.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 8, 2018)

Did another Saturday road trip, first stop was going to be Capitan to possibly sell my cuffs at a gallery/antique shop but we ended up stopping in Lincoln at the Murphy-Dolan store/residence for a nature necessary break.  Walked in the front door and recognized the guy sitting at the check in desk but couldn't immediately place him at first.  Suddenly it dawned on me that it was Drew Gomber, author and historian who has been on numerous western documentary shows.  






We talked for a little while then headed up to Capitan and discovered the store was closed so headed down to Carrizozo then south to Alamogordo stopping at Three Rivers first then finally back home via Ruidoso.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 8, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Our Granddaughter was born this evening (Sept 6th) at 11:15pm.   Yeah Foxy a Virgo.....
> ...



I loved all the baby bonding time I had today, and told my daughter to drink in every precious moment because they change every day during the first several months. Then they start kindergarten, and before you know it they're graduating HS. It's hard to believe that I had my baby girl 29 years ago.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 8, 2018)

OK..y'all are gonna think I'm crazy, but bear with me.

I finished the wall painting on the back patio. Anne wanted it BRIGHT and VIVID...and I think I accomplised that. But by the time I got to the vase itself...I was tired. So instead of leaving it plain rusty color..I decided to make squigglies as a pattern on it. Something aztec-ish. So I just slapped some black accent paint on it with the squiggles and called it done.

Now..tell me what you see at the finished results. Look close. Tomorrow sometime, I will tell you what I discovered after sitting out there staring at it while having a cig...butt weary, back aching......but I wanna see if you guys see what I see.

The Irish Ram (cuz she might see it too)


----------



## 007 (Sep 8, 2018)

Gracie said:


> OK..y'all are gonna think I'm crazy, but bear with me.
> 
> I finished the wall painting on the back patio. Anne wanted it BRIGHT and VIVID...and I think I accomplised that. But by the time I got to the vase itself...I was tired. So instead of leaving it plain rusty color..I decided to make squigglies as a pattern on it. Something aztec-ish. So I just slapped some black accent paint on it with the squiggles and called it done.
> 
> ...


Nicely done, Gracie... whatever there is there that I'm not seeing...


----------



## Gracie (Sep 8, 2018)

007 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > OK..y'all are gonna think I'm crazy, but bear with me.
> ...


Thank you. But look closer at the first and second squiggles between the lines.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 8, 2018)

Oh, and the top bird is what I fondly call a Bunny Bird, lol. I will try to get closer pics tomorrow. There is more detail in the "leaves" and the two birds that don't show up with that awful pic I took with my phone.


----------



## 007 (Sep 8, 2018)

Gracie said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


You'll have to forgive me, Gracie... I'm just not seeing it. I guess I'm just not very good at cryptography...


----------



## 007 (Sep 8, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Oh, and the top bird is what I fondly call a Bunny Bird, lol. I will try to get closer pics tomorrow. There is more detail in the "leaves" and the two birds that don't show up with that awful pic I took with my phone.


I like the birds.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 8, 2018)

Good night darlinks.  No change in the vigil list.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 9, 2018)

I will check back tomorrow...I wanna see if its just me. And MrGracie. He saw it too.


----------



## 007 (Sep 9, 2018)

Gracie said:


>


OK Gracie... I'll apologize before hand because I truly like your art, I appreciate art, your colors are wonderful and it's a great piece, but this is what my darn analytical, mechanical brain sees... first squiggles, a 6, a 9, and a reverse 6... second line, another 6, a 9, two parenthesis backwards, a 9 and a reverse G. I'm sorry Gracie... I'm just not very good at this...


----------



## Gracie (Sep 9, 2018)

007 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


lol. Its ok. I painted it as squiggles! I just wanted DONE with it. Its HOT out there on the porch.

Ok..I can't go to bed with you hanging. Once I say what I see....you might see it too. Hieroglyphs in aztecy design from an old womans tired brain..but with a hidden message I didn't see until I sat there looking at it an hour or so after I was done. I saw it....blinked....called Mr Gracie, asked him to LOOK DEEP, and he said....

"God Called. AllDoing Good".

And that is exactly what I saw too.

I am a firm believer He speaks to me in unconventional ways.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 9, 2018)

007 said:


> first squiggles, a 6, a 9, and a reverse 6... second line, another 6, a 9, two parenthesis backwards, a 9 and a reverse G.


Thats what I was doing! Squiggles! But....it turned out to NOT be so squiggly after all. I have goosebumps just looking at it again.


----------



## 007 (Sep 9, 2018)

Gracie said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Ya know... I can see that... with a little stretch of the imagination... COOL. Maybe you were inspired and you didn't know it...


----------



## Gracie (Sep 9, 2018)

007 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Its been a rough couple of years. Still mourning the loss of my home, my pets, all my belongings. Old, sick, tired, and ready to go be with my last dog that died. Borderline. Been that way for about 2 years and it hasn't let up. I think it was a message. All are doing ok. God said so. That is His message. So I guess I will stick around awhile longer.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 9, 2018)

I'm all squishy eyed now...leaky. I think I will muse on the message a bit more then go to bed. I was just so excited to SEE that staring at me, with me in zombie mode and not realizing just what I painted until MrG saw it too. Makes me feel....good. At ease. Maybe I will sleep tonight due to this emotion of peace.

Good night 007. Sleep well and God Bless.


----------



## 007 (Sep 9, 2018)

Gracie said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Ya never know when you're gonna go, Gracie. Thing is you don't want to do anything that's going to rush it along. Always keep your chin up, strive to do better and never give up. You have a good heart and you're good people, Gracie... my sixth sense tells me so. G'night.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 9, 2018)

Gracie said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Just as soon as I read your interpretation I could see it too.  I just didn't look hard enough.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 9, 2018)

Sherry said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


All true!  My beloved baby will be 36 this year.  Dang! Where did all the time go?
Here's an old ditty to honor all those daughters we love:


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 9, 2018)

Gracie said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > first squiggles, a 6, a 9, and a reverse 6... second line, another 6, a 9, two parenthesis backwards, a 9 and a reverse G.
> ...



It does look Egyptian, probably you were influenced by a cat....


----------



## The Irish Ram (Sep 9, 2018)

God?


----------



## Gracie (Sep 9, 2018)

The Irish Ram said:


> God?


God
Called
All Doing
Good​


I am taking it as Him telling me all is well with the furkids cuz I sure have been missing them. A lot.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 9, 2018)

NIKE AD?


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## Big Black Dog (Sep 10, 2018)

Great start of the football season. Packers win.  Redskins win.  Dallas looses.  Doesn’t get any better than that!!!


----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 10, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> Great start of the football season. Packers win.  Redskins win.  Dallas looses.  Doesn’t get any better than that!!!




BBD....I agree completely.  Grew up in Virginia, so love the Redskins....Sherry has family in Wisconsin so Packers ....and if you're a Redskins fan the Cow Pies are .

BTW the Packers game was about as exciting as it gets.  Really well played by both the Bears and Pack.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 10, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> Great start of the football season. Packers win.  Redskins win.  Dallas looses.  Doesn’t get any better than that!!!



Well, I'm happy for you BBD.  I won't thank your post but I'm happy for you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 10, 2018)

WelfareQueen said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Great start of the football season. Packers win.  Redskins win.  Dallas looses.  Doesn’t get any better than that!!!
> ...



What I posted to BBD.


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 10, 2018)

It stopped raining today just long enough to get out and pick up the branches and leaves washed way during the past three days.  Flood watches are in effect until Wednesday afternoon when it is expected to start raining again.  The remnants of Hurricane Florence are expected for the upcoming weekend.  Not packing the punch she will deliver to our friends living along the southeast coast.  Let's pray they find shelter from the storm and their lives are disrupted as little as possible.

The flood walls at nearby Wellsville are being put up to keep the creeks that fill the Ohio River at bay.   Look for Patterson Field (the home of the ELHS Potters) and Richardson Field in Wellsville to flood.   When I was in high school, a hundred years ago, Patterson Field flooded so deep that a friend and I took a canoe to the gridiron and carved our initials in the eaves of the concession stand.

The Mighty East Liverpool High School Potters suffered their second defeat of the season Friday night to cross-county rival Salem.  It has been years since the Potters have been a football powerhouse.  Basketball is the big sport now, along with the boy's tennis team.  So we wait for November and the first tip off.

Thee are concerns for the local apple crop.  The bridal summer heat and the incessant rain may have taken their toll.  Tomorrow I'll take Mom up to Peace Valley Orchards to see what of this season's harvest has to offer and what they might be charging for what has been picked from the thousands of trees there.  Peace Valley developed their own variety called the Buckeye Gala.  I had always been a Golden Delicious man, but since tasting the Buckeye Gala, I've changed my mind.

The only crops that do well on our steep hillsides, aside from a few beef and dairy cattle, are apples and sweet corn.  We're bounded by deep ravines and clay soil.  Too thick and water retentive to grow much feed corn or soy beans.  But trees grow ell here as evidenced by our hardwood forests.  So, we're blessed by silver and gold ears of sweet corn and acres of apple orchards.

And so it goes here at the Crotch of the Tri-State area.  We brace against the driving rain, lament another poor high school football season and anticipate the Autumn crops.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 11, 2018)

Just the opposite here, for now.  Glorious golden autumn days.  Moderate temperatures and butter-yellow sunshine prevail.  It's all the gift we receive before winter comes.  I went outside about 0330 last night and was gifted with a most fantabulous light show provided by the northern lights.  Sat in my bathrobe on the lawn chair and indulged myself...


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 12, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

_*Harper (Save's granddaughter post surgery on August 21)*
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo
Gracie
Hombre's sister
The Ringels moving in difficult transition

And we keep the porch light on so all those who have been away might find their way back._

*We are reminded that we are just 10 days away from autumn, my favorite time of year.  And readig GW's post reminded me again of something I have never seen but always wanted to see:*

*



*


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 12, 2018)

The porch light was on so I wandered in. 

Well, no one's here so I guess I'll just curl up here on the couch. 

When you wake up thats 2 spoons of sugar and yup, cream.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 12, 2018)

Lumpy 1 said:


> The porch light was on so I wandered in.
> 
> Well, no one's here so I guess I'll just curl up here on the couch.
> 
> When you wake up thats 2 spoons of sugar and yup, cream.



So glad when you wander in Lumpy.  You may have noticed before I turn down the lights at night, I cover up all the folks sleeping in the booth.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 12, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > The porch light was on so I wandered in.
> ...



Hello Lady Foxfyre, I'm glad that your glad that I wandered in. Last time I was here I caused an unintended disturbance in the force .. sorry about that..

My life is going on fairly well and happy other than worries of my daughter in the path of the hurricane in South Carolina. My baby joined the Army and is stationed at Fort Jackson doing bootcamp. Kinda odd doings when the last one flys out of the nest and my darlin wife and I have to find new ways to entertain ourselves after almost 40 years.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 12, 2018)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



I don't recall any disturbance in the force, my friend, but that hurricane out there is a worry.  I'm sure the Army has taken all necessary precautions to protect everybody though.  And being so far inland, they should not have much problem other than a lot of rain.  

The empty nest syndrome is different but if you are like Hombre and me, we were glad that our kids grew up independent and adult and wanted to naturally be on their own.  And we have been content and happy empty nesters.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 12, 2018)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 12, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> ...


That's pretty close to how they looked the other night, too.  Not always that fantastic, surely.  I think the best "light show" I can recall was the night my second granddaughter was born.  I opted to babysit the first girl while everyone else went to the hospital.  Well, it was a birthing center, actually.  They had stadium seating in the birthing room and I really didn't want to be part of the on-site cheering section.  I did hear that my SIL turned ghostly white and had to leave the room, though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 12, 2018)

I just saw this and immediately thought of all the bikers in the Coffee Shop.  (Sorry guys, no implications here other than I thought it was funny.)


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 12, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> I just saw this and immediately thought of all the bikers in the Coffee Shop.  (Sorry guys, no implications here other than I thought it was funny.)


If I live long enough I'll get a Hoveround and put Harley stickers all over it......


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 12, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Well good..  .. and yup, she'll be fine, parents worry and life goes on.

Empty nest .. I'm willing, we just have some decisions and plans to work out, I'm blessed so it all looks promising.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 12, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> I just saw this and immediately thought of all the bikers in the Coffee Shop.  (Sorry guys, no implications here other than I thought it was funny.)



I read in a motorcycle magazine that Harleys are expensive, over rated, and they ride like a slug. (slowly)
The reason they are a success is extremely good advertising, and the style of their design.

I cannot say for myself because I never had enough money for one, but I swear by Honda's as I had several.
They are fast and they start easily with the push of a button, and last for years and years. I had a CB 500 and after that a CB 650 and the 650 did 120 miles per hour.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Black Dog (Sep 12, 2018)

News from BBD...  It won't be long and we will be picking corn and soybeans in my neck of the woods.  Both the beans and corn are drying up very nicely.  Our corn is looking really good and I expect a good harvest.  The deer here (bucks) are still in full velvet on their antlers and my trail cams prove it.  That too will change pretty soon now.  My son, who is currently stationed at Fort Hood, TX will be transferred to Korea and he leaves on October 8th.  He has been selected for SSGT so the next time I see him he will have another stripe.  Had a routine cardio doctor apt. today.  All is well.  That's about it except I burned the popcorn and the house stinks.  Mrs. BBD is not happy with me.  More news as it comes along.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 12, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> News from BBD...  It won't be long and we will be picking corn and soybeans in my neck of the woods.  Both the beans and corn are drying up very nicely.  Our corn is looking really good and I expect a good harvest.  The deer here (bucks) are still in full velvet on their antlers and my trail cams prove it.  That too will change pretty soon now.  My son, who is currently stationed at Fort Hood, TX will be transferred to Korea and he leaves on October 8th.  He has been selected for SSGT so the next time I see him he will have another stripe.  Had a routine cardio doctor apt. today.  All is well.  That's about it except I burned the popcorn and the house stinks.  Mrs. BBD is not happy with me.  More news as it comes along.



How exciting for your son.  Korea is a great assignment.  Fort Hood not so much.  

But good to see that all is well with you and Mrs. BBD--she'll get over the burned popcorn.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 12, 2018)

Good night darlinks.  No change in the vigil list.


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 13, 2018)

They tore down the Elite Diner.  People from any other place than East Liverpool would have called it the Elite Diner.  If you were born and raised here, you would have called it the E light.  It was an old style trolley style diner with a long counter and booths along the windows.

On cold days the windows were covered with a sheen of fog.  Otherwise, they were covered with a sheen of grease.  The stools along the counter were upholstered with tangerine colored Naugahyde.  The booths were lime green and the table tops were black with little silver boomerang shapes.  The floor was 9x9 black and green vinyl tiles and the walls and ceiling were a shiny ivory color (probably antiseptic white originally but years of cigarette smoke mellowed the color to a warm ivory).

Two drink dispensers held orange and grape flavored drinks that constantly fountained under clear plastic domes.  The cash register, no credit cards were every accepted at the Elite, had no electricity pulsing through it.  Keys were punched, numbers appeared in a slim rectangular window and the highest denomination bill in the drawer was a twenty.

The Elite was a favorite for breakfasts.  Regulars, old timers who met there each morning, held court in the end booth where they smoked Lucky Strikes and consumed gallons of strong black coffee while they discussed the prospects for the Potters football season, doings at City Hall and solved all the world's problems.

The other busy time for the staff at the Elite was Friday and Saturday nights after the bars closed.  College age kids would stumble in from The Oasis up at the foot of St. Clair Avenue.  More mature drinkers would filter in from the Corner Tavern at Sixth and Jackson.  The juke box was controlled from the booths with a little flip chart listing the hits available.  An eclectic mix of Buddy Holley and the Crickets, Loretta Lynn, Led Zepplin and Henry Mancini would ring through the diner while laughter, tears and raucous conversation bounced off the barrel shaped ceiling.

The food was edible, but not spectacular.  I usually ordered scrambled eggs, sausage links, their fabulous hash browns and wheat toast.  At the end of all that cholesterol Laden grub, you could raise the heavy locally made restaurant ware plate.  The grease would flow downward and, like an etch-a-sketch, if you turned the plate 90 degrees, the streaks of grease would change direction.

If breakfast fare wasn't appropriate, a hot roast beef sandwich and fries was the best option.  What I did not know until I was well into adulthood was hot roast beef means something different on the East Coast.  Around here, a hot roast beef sandwich is slices of roast beef between two slices of white bread and a ladle full of beef gravy poured over the sandwich and the potatoes, be they fried or mashed.  I ordered a hot roast beef at a diner in Brooklyn and they looked at me as if I asked for a lobster milkshake.

But they tore down the Elite Diner.  Now only chain restaurants are here.  America is getting more homogenized every time they take away local institutions like the Elite.  Mores the pity.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 13, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> They tore down the Elite Diner.  People from any other place than East Liverpool would have called it the Elite Diner.  If you were born and raised here, you would have called it the E light.  It was an old style trolley style diner with a long counter and booths along the windows.
> 
> On cold days the windows were covered with a sheen of fog.  Otherwise, they were covered with a sheen of grease.  The stools along the counter were upholstered with tangerine colored Naugahyde.  The booths were lime green and the table tops were black with little silver boomerang shapes.  The floor was 9x9 black and green vinyl tiles and the walls and ceiling were a shiny ivory color (probably antiseptic white originally but years of cigarette smoke mellowed the color to a warm ivory).
> 
> ...



I hear that.  In Salina, KS there is a little hole-in-the-wall place called the Cozy Burger. Back in the 1970's and early 80's, they sold little slider-size hamburgers for 25 cents apiece--you ordered them by the bagful.  These were old fashioned greasy hamburgers--yes the grease was visible--so laden with grilled onions, you could smell the place a block away and you could identify anybody by smell who had been to the Cozy Burger that day.  I can feel my arteries harden just thinking about it, but those little burgers were soooooo good.

We were back in Salina for a 50-year-reunion of our church there a few years ago and of course we had to make a stop at the Cozy Burger.  I think it is still in business, but alas, it is likely only a matter of time before it too will close up shop.  And like your E-lite Diner, we will lose another little piece of Americana.


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 13, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > They tore down the Elite Diner.  People from any other place than East Liverpool would have called it the Elite Diner.  If you were born and raised here, you would have called it the E light.  It was an old style trolley style diner with a long counter and booths along the windows.
> ...


There still is a restaurant in town, the Hot Dog Shoppe (you know it's classy because they spell shop with and extra 'p' and an 'e').  The fries there are fresh cut, not frozen.  Lots of folks like the cheddar and chili sauce on top, I prefer them as they come out of the deep fryer.  They are  sold in white paper bags.  When the bag turns clear, you know you're in for a treat!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Sep 13, 2018)

It always amazes me how stupid news casters stand out in the middle of a hurricane to tell you how bad the weather conditions are.  What do you expect?  It’s a hurricane!  Some day some poor soul is going to get badly hurt or killed doing this.  I’ve encountered a few hurricanes in my day.  Not a picnic or something to take lightly.


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 13, 2018)

I always wonder where the reporters and their crew stay during a hurricane.  All the wise folks beat feet for high ground, yet there must be some hotel staying open to make a little media money accommodating the reporters.

And all the reports are the same.  Someone standing knee deep in water, wearing a plastic poncho while they brace themselves against the driving wind and rain.  Some roof in the background is blown away, some idiot in a canoe paddles by and a stop sign vibrates like it's strapped to the paint shaker at Home Depot.  The reporter clings to the microphone and shouts the obvious.  He winces as rain pelts his face and the cameraman staggers under the force of the wind.

And we watch safely ensconced in our living rooms hundreds of miles away.  I've been in two hurricanes and, for my money, that's two too many.    Hurricane Elena swept past Sarasota Florida back on Labor Day weekend 1987.  Then Hurricane Jerry in Houston during the World Series in 1989.  I've learned to stay in the upper Ohio River valley during hurricane season.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 13, 2018)

The weather channel has a lot of mini documentaries of the people who try to get valuable video footage of the storm probably after the news people are gone.  But whether news people or professional storm chasers I always wonder what sort of message they are sending by standing out in the storm long after the government officials have told everybody to evacuate inland.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 13, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> I just saw this and immediately thought of all the bikers in the Coffee Shop.  (Sorry guys, no implications here other than I thought it was funny.)







*The official Coffee Shop "Harley"      That baby can really motor when your going downhill.   *


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 14, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> It always amazes me how stupid news casters stand out in the middle of a hurricane to tell you how bad the weather conditions are.  What do you expect?  It’s a hurricane!  Some day some poor soul is going to get badly hurt or killed doing this.  I’ve encountered a few hurricanes in my day.  Not a picnic or something to take lightly.


Pfft!!  I lost count of the number of Typhoons and Hurricanes I've been through.  The worst I saw is when the neighbor lost a roof and we had lost our screen door (Philippine Islands).  The media here seriously over react but they do that with most stories, I think it's ratings related.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 14, 2018)

I found this hilarious!  I'm sure most people with kids have felt the urge to do something like this at least once or twice.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 14, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> I found this hilarious!  I'm sure most people with kids have felt the urge to do something like this at least once or twice.




I see when I reply that some media something was attached but it shows up as nothing on my screen?

Edit:  no worries. . .your link did show up in your quoted post when I responded here.  And as for that guy. . .maybe.  But I would have liked to have taken out that guy with a 2 x 4.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 14, 2018)

By the way, I am glad to be back on USMB.  I've been getting the 'bad gateway' message from last night up to about a half hour or so ago.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 14, 2018)

By the way, just in case for whatever reason the powers decide to close USMB after all these years, any of you who will trust me with an e-mail address, please PM it to me.  I do not share these with anybody but in case we all needed to regroup somewhere, it would be a way to allow that to happen.  I will delete the PM as soon as I get the e-mail address and anybody who could access my PMs already has your e-mail addy.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 14, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> By the way, I am glad to be back on USMB.  I've been getting the 'bad gateway' message from last night up to about a half hour or so ago.


It was okay up until around 7:30ish this morning.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 14, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> By the way, just in case for whatever reason the powers decide to close USMB after all these years, any of you who will trust me with an e-mail address, please PM it to me.  I do not share these with anybody but in case we all needed to regroup somewhere, it would be a way to allow that to happen.  I will delete the PM as soon as I get the e-mail address and anybody who could access my PMs already has your e-mail addy.


It's my humble opinion (based on what I'm seeing) that the board is being hit with random DDoS (Direct Denial of Service) attacks.  Unfortunately, not knowing the parent company's commitment to this particular board, if it becomes too costly to fight the attacks then they will shut the board down.


----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 14, 2018)

Happy Fryday  I'm feeling high on life.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 14, 2018)

drifter said:


> Happy Fryday  I'm feeling high on life.



Me too, I try to make a habit of it...


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 14, 2018)

drifter said:


> Happy Fryday  I'm feeling high on life.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 14, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, I am glad to be back on USMB.  I've been getting the 'bad gateway' message from last night up to about a half hour or so ago.
> ...



I was getting a bad gateway message last night around 10:30ish or so.  Kat said she was shut out all night.  Maybe it was spotty?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 14, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> News from BBD...  It won't be long and we will be picking corn and soybeans in my neck of the woods.  Both the beans and corn are drying up very nicely.  Our corn is looking really good and I expect a good harvest.  The deer here (bucks) are still in full velvet on their antlers and my trail cams prove it.  That too will change pretty soon now.  My son, who is currently stationed at Fort Hood, TX will be transferred to Korea and he leaves on October 8th.  He has been selected for SSGT so the next time I see him he will have another stripe.  Had a routine cardio doctor apt. today.  All is well.  That's about it except I burned the popcorn and the house stinks.  Mrs. BBD is not happy with me.  More news as it comes along.


Congratulations on all counts, except the burnt popcorn.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 14, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> They tore down the Elite Diner.  People from any other place than East Liverpool would have called it the Elite Diner.  If you were born and raised here, you would have called it the E light.  It was an old style trolley style diner with a long counter and booths along the windows.
> 
> On cold days the windows were covered with a sheen of fog.  Otherwise, they were covered with a sheen of grease.  The stools along the counter were upholstered with tangerine colored Naugahyde.  The booths were lime green and the table tops were black with little silver boomerang shapes.  The floor was 9x9 black and green vinyl tiles and the walls and ceiling were a shiny ivory color (probably antiseptic white originally but years of cigarette smoke mellowed the color to a warm ivory).
> 
> ...


Sorry to know that another piece of Americana in your precious part of the world has become a footnote in the local history.  Sad day when such landmarks die.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 14, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, just in case for whatever reason the powers decide to close USMB after all these years, any of you who will trust me with an e-mail address, please PM it to me.  I do not share these with anybody but in case we all needed to regroup somewhere, it would be a way to allow that to happen.  I will delete the PM as soon as I get the e-mail address and anybody who could access my PMs already has your e-mail addy.
> ...



   It isn't like it happens that often.  Every few months for a few hours or maybe a day.  They can't shut us down.


----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 14, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> By the way, just in case for whatever reason the powers decide to close USMB after all these years, any of you who will trust me with an e-mail address, please PM it to me.  I do not share these with anybody but in case we all needed to regroup somewhere, it would be a way to allow that to happen.  I will delete the PM as soon as I get the e-mail address and anybody who could access my PMs already has your e-mail addy.



Sending it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 14, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Probably up for a couple of hours early this morning.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 14, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


It's been happening more often as of late.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 15, 2018)

Thoughts tonight are directed toward North Carolina and any other areas in the path of the storm.  The Hurricane was no big deal after all, but the massive flooding from the huge and very slow moving storm will devastate many.

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

_*Harper (Save's granddaughter post surgery on August 21)*
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo
Gracie
Hombre's sister
The Ringels moving in difficult transition_

*No matter how fierce the storm, it will pass. . *.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 15, 2018)

Queen size mattress to curb at 1:12 pm.  Now we wait.....


----------



## OldLady (Sep 15, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Queen size mattress to curb at 1:12 pm.  Now we wait.....


For what?


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 15, 2018)

OldLady said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Queen size mattress to curb at 1:12 pm.  Now we wait.....
> ...



To see how long it takes for someone to come along and take it away.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 15, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Just someone driving by?  They might wait 'til after dark.  I had a sofa bed once that I was not going to move to another state and it didn't sell at the tag sale, so we did the same thing, put it on the side of the road.  It was gone the next morning, but not 'til after dark.  They might have also needed to find a bigger vehicle.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 15, 2018)

OldLady said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



I just want someone to get use out of it and save me a dump fee.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 15, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



It's happened a couple of times in the past few weeks that I remember.  I don't know if it's been enough to constitute a trend, though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 15, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



This week was the first time for me in several months.  Which is why I am not sure it is universal?  May be a somewhat regional thing?   But according to Flacal, this time was a bad--not malicious or intentionally bad--attachment of something that shut down the works.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 15, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Queen size mattress to curb at 1:12 pm.  Now we wait.....



For it to be usefully stolen?  You have to put a price tag on it for that to happen.  For city services pickup?   Our city has a large item pickup which is a godsend for us without any way to haul big stuff to the transfer station or the dump.  We just have to call the day before so they will be expecting it when the regular trucks come by.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 15, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



It could also be short-term, so if you aren't online at the right (or, I suppose, wrong) time, you won't notice it.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 15, 2018)

What goes up, must come.....up?


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 15, 2018)

Bear dog!


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 15, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> What goes up, must come.....up?



That's wild.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 15, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I learned my lesson with second hand mattresses. I purchased one from a neighbour and it had bed bugs living in it. It took me years to get rid of them. Even when I threw out the mattress I still got bitten. Eventually I went round the room plastering up all the gaps in the door frames and skirting boards, and that got rid of them. I must have sealed them up in the walls. I hope they took a long time to die of starvation.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 15, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > What goes up, must come.....up?
> ...



You can look it up and see, in general terms, how it was done.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 16, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 216734


OH, SHIT!  Where'd these come from?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 16, 2018)

Fall has come, it's beautiful golden.  It's still pretty warm, though, rising to the low 60's every day.  Not much rain these last couple of weeks, though.  I took this coming week off so I can get some things done around the place before the snow flies and the world freezes.  Since we were unable to get that backhoe running, we'll be lifting roof trusses for the barn the old-fashioned way.  So, I have to clear an area, fence it in and build shelters for the animals that will suit them for winter.  
The International Airport in Anchorage turned into a parking lot for stalled flights these last two days.  There's been a Cat 5 typhoon ravaging Hong Kong these last couple of days so outbound flights have to wait to continue.  I'm glad I've got a few days off....


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 17, 2018)

Road trip for the wife last Saturday, went to Hobbs via Artesia.  As we headed east on Rte 82 all we saw for an hour were oil and gas fields.
Imagine this expanded from horizon to horizon.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 17, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Road trip for the wife last Saturday, went to Hobbs via Artesia.  As we headed east on Rte 82 all we saw for an hour were oil and gas fields.
> Imagine this expanded from horizon to horizon.......



I did most of my growing up in that corner of the state--"Little Texas" or oil patch NM, the western edge of the Permian basin which was America's largest oil reserve in the 40's and well into the 60's and 70's.  And obviously they are still pumping a lot of sweet crude out of it.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 17, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Road trip for the wife last Saturday, went to Hobbs via Artesia.  As we headed east on Rte 82 all we saw for an hour were oil and gas fields.
> Imagine this expanded from horizon to horizon.......


Any better than this?


----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 17, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Road trip for the wife last Saturday, went to Hobbs via Artesia.  As we headed east on Rte 82 all we saw for an hour were oil and gas fields.
> Imagine this expanded from horizon to horizon.......



I lived in Hobbs before Roswell. Not much to do in Hobbs.  

But it is booming just like Midland/Odessa.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 17, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Road trip for the wife last Saturday, went to Hobbs via Artesia.  As we headed east on Rte 82 all we saw for an hour were oil and gas fields.
> ...


They're all around also.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 17, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


All I can recall is that 300' blade displayed along the interstate the year I made the road trip from Ft Hood to Lake Tahoe with my daughter.  Those things are MONSTERS!


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 17, 2018)

BTW, I bought a new old gun at the gun show last weekend.  Not the Sharps I've been drooling over but something quite nice in it's own right......
Syracuse Arms Grade 2 Damascus side be side


----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 17, 2018)

I'm going to the east coast to see my Aunt. I might also go to Alaska with my Boyfriend for a couple months while he works in October.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 18, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

_*Harper (Save's granddaughter post surgery on August 21)*
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo
Gracie
Hombre's sister
The Ringels moving in difficult transition_
_
And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away for awhile can find their way back._


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 18, 2018)

Quiet day in the Coffee Shop.  Not so much in the Foxfyre household.  I was just barely up and still pretty bleary eyed when Hombre called from the gift shop where he volunteers to tell me his Mr. and Mrs. cousin were on the way to our house for probably 'two or three days.'  I bare had time to pick up the undies in the bathroom, strip the sheets off the guest bed that haven't been changed since the last house guests, and put the coffee pot on and they are here.   But they wouldn't be staying much past lunch as they had to be back in Houston on Thursday so needed to drive part way today.

So I call Hombre to find some way to get home early so he would have some time to visit, I snuck off to call Dana and Aunt Betty to move our 1 o'clock pizza lunch here to later--they were bringing pizza for an early birthday celebration for me and then Dana would leave Carly the mini dachshund as she flies out to Salt Lake in the morning for a recheck on her heart transplant.

Company decides since Hombre was home early, they would leave a bit before lunch and hugs all around and they were gone.  Called Dana and Aunt Betty to tell them the original schedule could be restored.  But Dana had postponed her shower for the later time so now we are in between 'party' times starving waiting for pizza. 

I know, I know, there are much worse things.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 18, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Quiet day in the Coffee Shop.  Not so much in the Foxfyre household.  I was just barely up and still pretty bleary eyed when Hombre called from the gift shop where he volunteers to tell me his Mr. and Mrs. cousin were on the way to our house for probably 'two or three days.'  I bare had time to pick up the undies in the bathroom, strip the sheets off the guest bed that haven't been changed since the last house guests, and put the coffee pot on and they are here.   But they wouldn't be staying much past lunch as they had to be back in Houston on Thursday so needed to drive part way today.
> 
> So I call Hombre to find some way to get home early so he would have some time to visit, I snuck off to call Dana and Aunt Betty to our 1 o'clock pizza lunch here to later--they were bringing pizza for an early birthday celebration for me and then Dana would leave Carly the mini dachshund as she flies out to Salt Lake in the morning for a recheck on her heart transplant.
> 
> ...





Do you think Hombre just wanted the undies cleaned up in the bathroom?

.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 18, 2018)

I just told off Daniel Dennet on twitter. He wrote a book called consciousness explained and said 'Mind is brain'
I said that's rubbish, and I have had many evidential messages from the spirit world.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 18, 2018)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Quiet day in the Coffee Shop.  Not so much in the Foxfyre household.  I was just barely up and still pretty bleary eyed when Hombre called from the gift shop where he volunteers to tell me his Mr. and Mrs. cousin were on the way to our house for probably 'two or three days.'  I bare had time to pick up the undies in the bathroom, strip the sheets off the guest bed that haven't been changed since the last house guests, and put the coffee pot on and they are here.   But they wouldn't be staying much past lunch as they had to be back in Houston on Thursday so needed to drive part way today.
> ...



We each pretty much have our own bathroom.  He would only object to undies left on the floor in his.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 18, 2018)

drifter said:


> I'm going to the east coast to see my Aunt. I might also go to Alaska with my Boyfriend for a couple months while he works in October.


You get up here to Alaska, let me know.  We'll have dinner, or you and your BF can come out to the homestead.  You'd be more than welcome.  Do you play cribbage?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 18, 2018)

Busy, busy, busy... I've been burning slash most all day, but it's better than letting it burn on it's own.  I've taken this next week off work so I can get some things done around this place.  The weather has bee so good but now it's started raining again.  Go figure...take a week off to work and the weather turns wet and miserable.  Well, I guess I'll get wet, then.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 18, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I'm glad Hombre keeps you on the straight and narrow....

Your post brought back memories of my 3 daughters, the main bathroom was a jungle of underwear, bras, towels and girly stuff hanging out everywhere, especially on the weekends.... 

.


----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 18, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to the east coast to see my Aunt. I might also go to Alaska with my Boyfriend for a couple months while he works in October.
> ...


 
Sounds good. I don't know how to play cribbage but willing to learn.


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 19, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to the east coast to see my Aunt. I might also go to Alaska with my Boyfriend for a couple months while he works in October.
> ...


15-2, 15-4 15-6 and a pair for 8.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 19, 2018)

Good night darlinks.  No change in the vigil list.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 19, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks.  No change in the vigil list.



Goodnight Lady Foxfyre...


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 19, 2018)

I love our bikers in the Coffee Shop and love hearing about their great bikes and adventures when riding.  However, I never wanted the experience for myself and rejected even trying it.  But I think I might be able to warm up to this one:


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 19, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> I love our bikers in the Coffee Shop and love hearing about their great bikes and adventures when riding.  However, I never wanted the experience for myself and rejected even trying it.  But I think I might be able to warm up to this one:


Interesting, it's cool, somebody's dream.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 19, 2018)

The wife picked up a nasty cold which manifested itself about 4 days ago, yesterday it hit me full force.......  This sucks.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 19, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> The wife picked up a nasty cold which manifested itself about 4 days ago, yesterday it hit me full force.......  This sucks.



So sorry.  Will send extra get well vibes.


----------



## Kat (Sep 20, 2018)

*I am a little late Foxfyre   Forgive me.*

*Hope you had a great birthday!! *


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 20, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> I love our bikers in the Coffee Shop and love hearing about their great bikes and adventures when riding.  However, I never wanted the experience for myself and rejected even trying it.  But I think I might be able to warm up to this one:



Yea great, I could probably legally ride it in Britain, because I don't have a car licence. On the down side its as wide as a car, so you would get stuck in traffic like any other car. That and I am a two wheel man by nature.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 20, 2018)

Kat said:


> *I am a little late Foxfyre   Forgive me.*
> 
> *Hope you had a great birthday!! *



Foxfyre is the one that does the birthdays, I can't remember them on my own.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 20, 2018)

Sort of all over the place with this post.

Happy Birthday Foxfyre

The mattress left on its own sometime on Tuesday.  I have no exact time, because Mrs. Liberty sent herself to the hospital with a possible heart attack.  After getting admitted for a day it was determined that her heart is fine and so are the arteries.  High blood pressure was the main event and meds are in place.

Harper's surgery took in the front half of the palate.  The rear part fell off again.  Six months until they try again.

Things have taken a positive turn on the post office promotion front.  Waiting to see who gets the open supervisor's job.  If it is one of two candidates, I get bumped up.  Otherwise back to waiting.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 20, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Sort of all over the place with this post.
> 
> Happy Birthday Foxfyre
> 
> ...



It's looking good for you.  Sorry Harper's surgery wasn't 100% success but at least it sounds as if there was progress.  I can't imagine how it would work to have a graft on the inside of your mouth but we'll pull for a final positive outcome.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 20, 2018)

Thanks for the birthday wishes all.  I really had a lovely day--my son sent a gorgeous bouquet of roses, and my Aunt Betty and friend Dana brought pizzas, salad, and a decorated birthday cake the day before--Dana had to leave for Salt Lake yesterday--and my daughter said she'll bring my gift when she arrives for the Balloon Fiesta next month.  Hombre had Krispy Kreme doughnuts--my favorite--and a lovely card on my keyboard when I got up yesterday and is wanting me to order or buy the exact gift I want and he won't whine about the cost.   Can't beat that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 20, 2018)

Kat said:


> *I am a little late Foxfyre   Forgive me.*
> 
> *Hope you had a great birthday!! *



It's okay, Sweetie.  I was a day or two late with yours this year too.  My excuse is I'm getting older.   I won't pin that one on you yet though.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 20, 2018)

Happy Birthday Foxy.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 21, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Sort of all over the place with this post.
> 
> Happy Birthday Foxfyre
> 
> ...


Dang, Save!  Your plate is certainly full.  Good luck and best wishes for you (and Harper).


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 21, 2018)

BTW! Happy belated BD to you, Foxy.  I've been having generator difficulties so power "off grid" has been specious.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 21, 2018)

Just watching the clouds over the mountain late this afternoon and noting that they couldn't seem to decide if they want to be summer fluffy clouds, rain clouds, or snow clouds.  And it really hit home to me on today, the day that summer ends and autumn begins.

Coming soon to a town near you.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 21, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Just watching the clouds over the mountain late this afternoon and noting that they couldn't seem to decide if they want to be summer fluffy clouds, rain clouds, or snow clouds.  And it really hit home to me on today, the day that summer ends and autumn begins.
> 
> Coming soon to a town near you.



Snow?  Weather.com gives us a high of 91 tomorrow.    Our projected high temps won't drop below 80 until October.  This summer is lingering...


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 22, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Just watching the clouds over the mountain late this afternoon and noting that they couldn't seem to decide if they want to be summer fluffy clouds, rain clouds, or snow clouds.  And it really hit home to me on today, the day that summer ends and autumn begins.
> ...



We are still in the 80's here too, but reading the sky, the clouds signal they are getting ready for winter.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 22, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,_
_Nosmo's mom,_
_Rod, GW's partner,_
_Kat's sister,_
_Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant_
_Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,_
_Ringel's injured shoulder and general wellness,_
_ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,_
_BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment_
_TK_
_Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,_
_Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister_
_Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo_
_Gracie_
_Hombre's sister_
_The Ringels moving in difficult transition_
_
And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away for awhile can find their way back._
_



_


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## saveliberty (Sep 22, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Just watching the clouds over the mountain late this afternoon and noting that they couldn't seem to decide if they want to be summer fluffy clouds, rain clouds, or snow clouds.  And it really hit home to me on today, the day that summer ends and autumn begins.
> 
> Coming soon to a town near you.



What specifically did I do to you to deserve this?


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 22, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Just watching the clouds over the mountain late this afternoon and noting that they couldn't seem to decide if they want to be summer fluffy clouds, rain clouds, or snow clouds.  And it really hit home to me on today, the day that summer ends and autumn begins.
> ...



Oh come on.  It was just stating a fact.  And that you didn't purr on cue or something.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 23, 2018)

Been really sick this whole week, the cold turned out to be a flu bug.......  Not fun.  I spent three days sleeping (when I could) in my office chair as I couldn't lay down due to sinus drainage resulting in prolonged coughing fits which would happen randomly anyway.  For two days I was basically brain dead (yeah, yeah, I know......).....  I'd go to do something like make coffee and stand in the middle of the kitchen wondering why I was in there, remember why then look at the coffee maker wondering what I was supposed to do next.  Still sinusy and coughing but I did sleep in the bed last night for a few hours, butt was getting sore from sleeping in the office chair.  Hopefully this will break soon.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 23, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Just watching the clouds over the mountain late this afternoon and noting that they couldn't seem to decide if they want to be summer fluffy clouds, rain clouds, or snow clouds.  And it really hit home to me on today, the day that summer ends and autumn begins.
> ...


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 23, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Been really sick this whole week, the cold turned out to be a flu bug.......  Not fun.  I spent three days sleeping (when I could) in my office chair as I couldn't lay down due to sinus drainage resulting in prolonged coughing fits which would happen randomly anyway.  For two days I was basically brain dead (yeah, yeah, I know......).....  I'd go to do something like make coffee and stand in the middle of the kitchen wondering why I was in there, remember why then look at the coffee maker wondering what I was supposed to do next.  Still sinusy and coughing but I did sleep in the bed last night for a few hours, butt was getting sore from sleeping in the office chair.  Hopefully this will break soon.



Did it morph into something that needs an antibiotic?


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 23, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Been really sick this whole week, the cold turned out to be a flu bug.......  Not fun.  I spent three days sleeping (when I could) in my office chair as I couldn't lay down due to sinus drainage resulting in prolonged coughing fits which would happen randomly anyway.  For two days I was basically brain dead (yeah, yeah, I know......).....  I'd go to do something like make coffee and stand in the middle of the kitchen wondering why I was in there, remember why then look at the coffee maker wondering what I was supposed to do next.  Still sinusy and coughing but I did sleep in the bed last night for a few hours, butt was getting sore from sleeping in the office chair.  Hopefully this will break soon.
> ...


Let's hope not.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 23, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Been really sick this whole week, the cold turned out to be a flu bug.......  Not fun.  I spent three days sleeping (when I could) in my office chair as I couldn't lay down due to sinus drainage resulting in prolonged coughing fits which would happen randomly anyway.  For two days I was basically brain dead (yeah, yeah, I know......).....  I'd go to do something like make coffee and stand in the middle of the kitchen wondering why I was in there, remember why then look at the coffee maker wondering what I was supposed to do next.  Still sinusy and coughing but I did sleep in the bed last night for a few hours, butt was getting sore from sleeping in the office chair.  Hopefully this will break soon.



We'll put you on the list.  Doesn't sound like fun at all.  You might try my flax oil/cottage cheese smoothie in the mornings as, when properly prepared, the structured omega formula really builds up the immune system as pills can't do.  And it sounds awful but adding a little pure juice and maybe some fruit and raw honey, it tastes really good.  Hombre was really skeptical and resisted for quite awhile, but once he had one, he now looks forward to them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 24, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,_
_Nosmo's mom,_
_Rod, GW's partner,_
_Kat's sister,_
_Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant_
_Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,_
_ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,_
_BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment_
_TK_
_Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,_
_Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister_
_Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo_
_Gracie_
_Hombre's sister_
_The Ringels moving in difficult transition and wellness for Ringel_
_
And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away for awhile can find their way back._
_
*Here and there the leaves are beginning to turn*



_


----------



## Big Black Dog (Sep 24, 2018)

Two things -  First of all, Happy Belated Birthday Foxie.  Hope you have about 50 more and all of them great,  Secondly, my poor old 2015 F-250 diesel Ford pick-up is in the shop.  With only 50,000 miles on it the water pump went bad.  I think that is kind of odd.  Built Ford Tough!  A parting comment is this...  The Packers and the Redskins are my two favorite teams.  They played each other yesterday.  I cheered for whoever had the ball.  It’s just a shame that one of them had to loose.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 24, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> Two things -  First of all, Happy Belated Birthday Foxie.  Hope you have about 50 more and all of them great,  Secondly, my poor old 2015 F-250 diesel Ford pick-up is in the shop.  With only 50,000 miles on it the water pump went bad.  I think that is kind of odd.  Built Ford Tough!  A parting comment is this...  The Packers and the Redskins are my two favorite teams.  They played each other yesterday.  I cheered for whoever had the ball.  It’s just a shame that one of them had to loose.



I've got a lot more miles on my Saturn, but I never seem to run out of issues.  The A/C still isn't working, I just had the harmonic balancer replaced to stop an oil leak, now there's some sort of fuel issue when I need to get my emissions test done to get my registration renewed.  Cars suck.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 24, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> Two things -  First of all, Happy Belated Birthday Foxie.  Hope you have about 50 more and all of them great,  Secondly, my poor old 2015 F-250 diesel Ford pick-up is in the shop.  With only 50,000 miles on it the water pump went bad.  I think that is kind of odd.  Built Ford Tough!  A parting comment is this...  The Packers and the Redskins are my two favorite teams.  They played each other yesterday.  I cheered for whoever had the ball.  It’s just a shame that one of them had to loose.



Thank you dear.  And it is tough when your favorite teams play each other.  Even tougher when you are watching with your kids who are cheering for separate teams and therefore we can't cheer for anybody.  

Our son works for an oil company that is not Texaco.  He was needing gas one day and couldn't quickly find a station for the company he works for so he pulled in a filled up at Texaco.  Within the hour his water pump blew.  To this day he blames that Texaco gas.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 24, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Two things -  First of all, Happy Belated Birthday Foxie.  Hope you have about 50 more and all of them great,  Secondly, my poor old 2015 F-250 diesel Ford pick-up is in the shop.  With only 50,000 miles on it the water pump went bad.  I think that is kind of odd.  Built Ford Tough!  A parting comment is this...  The Packers and the Redskins are my two favorite teams.  They played each other yesterday.  I cheered for whoever had the ball.  It’s just a shame that one of them had to loose.
> ...



Yeah they can when you are having a string of troubles.  Hope you can resolve yours easily.  Unless you have a friend who is an automotive genius, sometimes it pays just to take the car to a reliable dealership and bite the bullet on the cost to get a reliable diagnosis and fix.  They'll give you a ballpark estimate going in so you can refuse the repairs if you can't afford them.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 24, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



I got the balancer replaced at a shop, although I bought the part myself. I ordered a new gas cap and I'm hoping that's the problem that's been causing my service engine light to come on; I used a code scanner and the code that came up has a bad gas cap as the most common reason.  I don't think my current one looks bad, but it's a $15 part, so I decided to try a new one before paying for more.  It's just very annoying that this came up just as I'm getting ready to have my emissions done, now I may need to get it fixed to get a clean test.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 24, 2018)

Hooray ! I got my first reply from a celebrity on twitter. William Shatner answered me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 25, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Hooray ! I got my first reply from a celebrity on twitter. William Shatner answered me.



Impressive.  So far nobody I know has answered me, but I keep hoping.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 26, 2018)

Good night darlinks.  It has been an exhausting day and I'm on my way to bed.  No change in the vigil list.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Sep 26, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Hooray ! I got my first reply from a celebrity on twitter. William Shatner answered me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 26, 2018)

Haven't we all been there?


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 26, 2018)

Just got home from my "medical excursion"........  Last night started having some real coughing & breathing issues plus I would cough so long and so hard that I would black out for at least second or two.  This morning was worse so at 9AM (after not hearing back from the VA) I headed to the ER.  Very short wait was seen by the doc, given cough medication and a huge dose of antibiotic and an Albuterol nebulizer which I could literally feel working withing 30 seconds.  My blood O2 levels were borderline so I just missed being admitted to the hospital.  It's kinda nice being able to breathe again..........


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 26, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Just got home from my "medical excursion"........  Last night started having some real coughing & breathing issues plus I would cough so long and so hard that I would black out for at least second or two.  This morning was worse so at 9AM (after not hearing back from the VA) I headed to the ER.  Very short wait was seen by the doc, given cough medication and a huge dose of antibiotic and an Albuterol nebulizer which I could literally feel working withing 30 seconds.  My blood O2 levels were borderline so I just missed being admitted to the hospital.  It's kinda nice being able to breathe again..........


Hope you've got a handle on that cough, Ringel, it sounds like it's pretty severe.  Best wishes coming your way.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 26, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Just got home from my "medical excursion"........  Last night started having some real coughing & breathing issues plus I would cough so long and so hard that I would black out for at least second or two.  This morning was worse so at 9AM (after not hearing back from the VA) I headed to the ER.  Very short wait was seen by the doc, given cough medication and a huge dose of antibiotic and an Albuterol nebulizer which I could literally feel working withing 30 seconds.  My blood O2 levels were borderline so I just missed being admitted to the hospital.  It's kinda nice being able to breathe again..........


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 26, 2018)

Greetings, All!
It's been a tough couple of weeks for me.  I took a week off from work to get some things done around here.  Unfortunately, I was forced to recognize a very significant problem.  I am a "high-functioning" alcoholic.  I'd drink a little during the work week, remaining functional and productive.  Weekends were a different story.  I'd start drinking as soon as I got home on Sunday, using the fact that I'd just gotten through another week at work, including that killer commute.  But I wouldn't stop after just a couple of beers, I'd just keep drinking as long as I had something to drink.  Of course, I was getting damned little done, as you might understand.  I had even started hiding extra beer and sneaking it when the partner wasn't paying attention, just so he wouldn't notice how much I was drinking.  Bad sign, that one is.  So, after I ran out of the last of my beer last weekend, I was too...lazy, screwed up, whatever, to bother driving down to the local brew store (I won't drive after drinking, categorically.)  So I went cold turkey and spent the next three days in hell.  Anyone who's done this knows what I mean.  The next day, or so, I was able to slowly re-hydrate and get back on my feet.  The last four days, I've gotten so much done, I can't believe I allowed myself to slip as low as I did.  I feel great and think I might be able to finally lose some weight.
Thanks for letting me get that off my chest, guys.  Now begins my long journey of recovery.
Fall is moving apace here, all golden and we had our first frost last night.  The full moon turned the forest silver-gold.  Tuesday was the last day of moose hunting season and things are wonderfully quiet without the motorized hunting brigades zooming up and down my little road.
I return to work tonight.  I look forward with mixed emotions.  I like my job but it also means leaving so much undone here.  Of course, I doubt everything will ever be completely done, there's so much.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 26, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Greetings, All!
> It's been a tough couple of weeks for me.  I took a week off from work to get some things done around here.  Unfortunately, I was forced to recognize a very significant problem.  I am a "high-functioning" alcoholic.  I'd drink a little during the work week, remaining functional and productive.  Weekends were a different story.  I'd start drinking as soon as I got home on Sunday, using the fact that I'd just gotten through another week at work, including that killer commute.  But I wouldn't stop after just a couple of beers, I'd just keep drinking as long as I had something to drink.  Of course, I was getting damned little done, as you might understand.  I had even started hiding extra beer and sneaking it when the partner wasn't paying attention, just so he wouldn't notice how much I was drinking.  Bad sign, that one is.  So, after I ran out of the last of my beer last weekend, I was too...lazy, screwed up, whatever, to bother driving down to the local brew store (I won't drive after drinking, categorically.)  So I went cold turkey and spent the next three days in hell.  Anyone who's done this knows what I mean.  The next day, or so, I was able to slowly re-hydrate and get back on my feet.  The last four days, I've gotten so much done, I can't believe I allowed myself to slip as low as I did.  I feel great and think I might be able to finally lose some weight.
> Thanks for letting me get that off my chest, guys.  Now begins my long journey of recovery.
> Fall is moving apace here, all golden and we had our first frost last night.  The full moon turned the forest silver-gold.  Tuesday was the last day of moose hunting season and things are wonderfully quiet without the motorized hunting brigades zooming up and down my little road.
> I return to work tonight.  I look forward with mixed emotions.  I like my job but it also means leaving so much undone here.  Of course, I doubt everything will ever be completely done, there's so much.



If you see that you have a problem, you've already passed perhaps the biggest hurdle.  I wish you nothing but good luck in dealing with your alcohol issues.  It sounds like you are already on the right track, and feeling good when not drinking can only help.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 26, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Greetings, All!
> ...


There was a time I did not drink alcohol at all.  I can pretty much pinpoint when and why I started, and I think I'm aware of what made things go downhill from there.  But you are right, recognizing the problem is a first step and I've not only taken that, but the second step as well.  Going cold turkey meant some pretty severe physical effects.  Now, the hard part begins, staying in control.  My partner is a "pusher" and loves to bring around a cold brew.  He has a hard time taking 'No' for an answer, too.  
Thanks for the good wishes, Montro!


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 26, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I know you've had your issues with your partner, but I'd hope he would see how terrible an idea it is for him to push you in this sort of situation.  I've been lucky enough to avoid any serious addictions in my life (unless you want to count the 13 or so years I played MMOs ), but that doesn't mean I can't see how incredibly difficult they can be to kick.  Maybe you could find a somewhat neutral third party to have a talk with your partner about not trying to tempt you?


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 26, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Greetings, All!
> It's been a tough couple of weeks for me.  I took a week off from work to get some things done around here.  Unfortunately, I was forced to recognize a very significant problem.  I am a "high-functioning" alcoholic.  I'd drink a little during the work week, remaining functional and productive.  Weekends were a different story.  I'd start drinking as soon as I got home on Sunday, using the fact that I'd just gotten through another week at work, including that killer commute.  But I wouldn't stop after just a couple of beers, I'd just keep drinking as long as I had something to drink.  Of course, I was getting damned little done, as you might understand.  I had even started hiding extra beer and sneaking it when the partner wasn't paying attention, just so he wouldn't notice how much I was drinking.  Bad sign, that one is.  So, after I ran out of the last of my beer last weekend, I was too...lazy, screwed up, whatever, to bother driving down to the local brew store (I won't drive after drinking, categorically.)  So I went cold turkey and spent the next three days in hell.  Anyone who's done this knows what I mean.  The next day, or so, I was able to slowly re-hydrate and get back on my feet.  The last four days, I've gotten so much done, I can't believe I allowed myself to slip as low as I did.  I feel great and think I might be able to finally lose some weight.
> Thanks for letting me get that off my chest, guys.  Now begins my long journey of recovery.
> Fall is moving apace here, all golden and we had our first frost last night.  The full moon turned the forest silver-gold.  Tuesday was the last day of moose hunting season and things are wonderfully quiet without the motorized hunting brigades zooming up and down my little road.
> I return to work tonight.  I look forward with mixed emotions.  I like my job but it also means leaving so much undone here.  Of course, I doubt everything will ever be completely done, there's so much.



Yep ! been there, done that. I stopped drinking several times over the years, only to fall off the wagon and start again. I have not had a drink now for five years, but it is no credit to my willpower, it is because I did myself so much damage I could not get drunk any more as I think I have liver damage that makes me sick after a couple of cans. Not only that I certainly got some brain damage, as I started loosing control of myself when I could still get drunk.I no longer have any desire to get drunk, and feel better for having a clear mind.

I hope you can stay off drink without doing yourself as much damage as I did, for one thing you will save a lot of money.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 26, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Greetings, All!
> It's been a tough couple of weeks for me.  I took a week off from work to get some things done around here.  Unfortunately, I was forced to recognize a very significant problem.  I am a "high-functioning" alcoholic.  I'd drink a little during the work week, remaining functional and productive.  Weekends were a different story.  I'd start drinking as soon as I got home on Sunday, using the fact that I'd just gotten through another week at work, including that killer commute.  But I wouldn't stop after just a couple of beers, I'd just keep drinking as long as I had something to drink.  Of course, I was getting damned little done, as you might understand.  I had even started hiding extra beer and sneaking it when the partner wasn't paying attention, just so he wouldn't notice how much I was drinking.  Bad sign, that one is.  So, after I ran out of the last of my beer last weekend, I was too...lazy, screwed up, whatever, to bother driving down to the local brew store (I won't drive after drinking, categorically.)  So I went cold turkey and spent the next three days in hell.  Anyone who's done this knows what I mean.  The next day, or so, I was able to slowly re-hydrate and get back on my feet.  The last four days, I've gotten so much done, I can't believe I allowed myself to slip as low as I did.  I feel great and think I might be able to finally lose some weight.
> Thanks for letting me get that off my chest, guys.  Now begins my long journey of recovery.
> Fall is moving apace here, all golden and we had our first frost last night.  The full moon turned the forest silver-gold.  Tuesday was the last day of moose hunting season and things are wonderfully quiet without the motorized hunting brigades zooming up and down my little road.
> I return to work tonight.  I look forward with mixed emotions.  I like my job but it also means leaving so much undone here.  Of course, I doubt everything will ever be completely done, there's so much.



Recognizing the problem on your own is quite rare, GW, and when it happens it is usually in the early stages when recovery is more likely to be permanent with one try.  To admit the problem requires a tremendous amount of courage and intellectual honesty.  I know it is hard to work into your impossible schedule GW, but if you can make it possible I would recommend attending some meetings with a good Alcoholics Anonymous group.  And find a good AA sponsor.  The purpose is not to get sober--you are taking care of that--but to help you understand the many inexplicable symptoms and emotions that go with it.  AA not only helps people get sober but it can teach them how live much better and happier with sobriety.  And it could give you some great insights on how to handle your difficult partner.

But Dajjal is right that falling off the wagon, while it makes it harder, is not fatal.  I had a dear friend who went through in house detox and treatment for alcoholism seven times before it finally took and he obtained a lasting sobriety,something he never took for granted.  He went through the training to become a certified alcoholism counselor and no doubt was helpful in saving many lives.  You just never know.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 27, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



When I need to persuade my partner, I often just wait until it becomes "his" idea, then it's the greatest idea on Earth.  In this issue, I can withstand his efforts, especially now that I've advanced enough to get past the part of kicking the physical part of the addiction.  I'm hoping, too, that my example will help my SIL make a similar choice.  He's even worse off than I am because he's living with a culture of drinking to be "manly".  Not many teetotalers in Special Forces.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 27, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Greetings, All!
> ...



Thanks for sharing and encouragement.  I know this can be difficult and hope that you haven't done too much damage.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 27, 2018)

The medications are helping but in sense hurting, the Albuterol inhaler is a stimulant and I only had one and a half hours sleep last night.  Granted I did take a three hour nap this morning after dropping off the wife. 
Was still having some coughing fits and resultant faintness but I seem to be breathing much better today and I can't do much without become quickly fatigued.  Resting right now after making German potato salad. 

On a more serious note, the severity of the illness at my age also put a serious subject in immediate perspective and that is preparing for the inevitable moment when we are no long here.  The wife and I are blessed in that we don't have to buy a burial plot, she can be buried with me in any VA cemetery of our choosing so all that's left is the actual funeral arrangements which the VA will refund up to $1500.  We can go with something like the Neptune Society (like my parents did - cremation) or go even cheaper with me building our own simple pine or plywood caskets or go really traditional and build a coffin.  In either instance all the funeral home is for is to transport the body or have a service if one is desired.  The cheapest way to go is being buried in a shroud but not all cemeteries allow it, look for "green" cemeteries.    
Oh and don't let funeral homes lie and tell you it's law that you have to be embalmed, it's not and you don't.

I know it might seem a little morbid for some but If you haven't done this then don't put it off, costs are increasing yearly, at least start doing some research.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 27, 2018)

Oh and I almost forgot, the absolute cheapest way to be buried is to donate your body to science, typically all you have to pay there is transport to the facility the body is going to but sometimes donation services take care of all the costs for you.  When they're done with the body parts that are not to be used the remains are cremated, placed in an urn and returned to the family.  However there is no guarantee your body will be accepted for research, that's the one drawback if that is what one was counting on.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 28, 2018)

Wow, GW...I am so proud of you! And I wish the best for you too! One day at a time, hon!


----------



## Gracie (Sep 28, 2018)

Foxfyre Freedombecki is back. I saw her in the intro forum introducing herself as beautress, aka Freedombecki. Just thought I would let you know. She says she has a pc now, so maybe she will stick around more often?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 28, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Two things -  First of all, Happy Belated Birthday Foxie.  Hope you have about 50 more and all of them great,  Secondly, my poor old 2015 F-250 diesel Ford pick-up is in the shop.  With only 50,000 miles on it the water pump went bad.  I think that is kind of odd.  Built Ford Tough!  A parting comment is this...  The Packers and the Redskins are my two favorite teams.  They played each other yesterday.  I cheered for whoever had the ball.  It’s just a shame that one of them had to loose.
> ...



so Montrovant  " AND OTHERS WHO WISH TO REPLY." 

I assume its a no brainer you agree with me LA RAMS owner stan kroneke would have been foolish to stay there in stank louis for THIS-


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 28, 2018)

When he had THIS- paradise to go home to? no wonder he got the hell out of dodge huh?


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 28, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> The medications are helping but in sense hurting, the Albuterol inhaler is a stimulant and I only had one and a half hours sleep last night.  Granted I did take a three hour nap this morning after dropping off the wife.
> Was still having some coughing fits and resultant faintness but I seem to be breathing much better today and I can't do much without become quickly fatigued.  Resting right now after making German potato salad.
> 
> On a more serious note, the severity of the illness at my age also put a serious subject in immediate perspective and that is preparing for the inevitable moment when we are no long here.  The wife and I are blessed in that we don't have to buy a burial plot, she can be buried with me in any VA cemetery of our choosing so all that's left is the actual funeral arrangements which the VA will refund up to $1500.  We can go with something like the Neptune Society (like my parents did - cremation) or go even cheaper with me building our own simple pine or plywood caskets or go really traditional and build a coffin.  In either instance all the funeral home is for is to transport the body or have a service if one is desired.  The cheapest way to go is being buried in a shroud but not all cemeteries allow it, look for "green" cemeteries.
> ...



I have saved a bag of gold sovereigns to pay for my funeral. Gold should go up in value to keep pace with inflation. I have left my sister a letter telling her I don't want a church service. Just a brief ceremony at the crematorium. As for leaving my body to science I have said I don't want some bastard asking for my brain.
They might think they can find out what made me tick from cutting it up, but I believe consciousness is caused by the immortal spirit . I have been humoured by psychiatrists for my beliefs, and I don't want them to get my brain.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 28, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Oh and I almost forgot, the absolute cheapest way to be buried is to donate your body to science, typically all you have to pay there is transport to the facility the body is going to but sometimes donation services take care of all the costs for you.  When they're done with the body parts that are not to be used the remains are cremated, placed in an urn and returned to the family.  However there is no guarantee your body will be accepted for research, that's the one drawback if that is what one was counting on.


That's the route we took when my brother died.  Didn't donate for research but they parted him out for further use.  They took lots of things you wouldn't think of, not just eyes, lungs, heart, and such.  The long bones and ribs apparently had particular value but if you are planning something resembling a traditional funeral, what you get back isn't very much.  They packaged him nicely but fortunately, he was a stonecutter and his boss donated a beautiful urn for his ashes.  My other brother has offered me custody because he is remodeling and figured that since I, as the oldest, already keep my parents ashes, I might not mind having an extra "tissue box" around the house.  I have discussed my wishes with the daughter and have a DNR on file.  I still hope not to need these things too soon, though.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 28, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Wow, GW...I am so proud of you! And I wish the best for you too! One day at a time, hon!


Thanks, Gracie.  How've you been?  Are the seasons changing much where you are?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 28, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The medications are helping but in sense hurting, the Albuterol inhaler is a stimulant and I only had one and a half hours sleep last night.  Granted I did take a three hour nap this morning after dropping off the wife.
> ...


I figure I'm not going to need the stuff any longer and if some one else can get any mileage out of it, good luck.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 28, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I'm just afraid that when I die I'll be made a Reaper...........


----------



## beautress (Sep 28, 2018)

Just dropped by to say "hello", so


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 28, 2018)

beautress said:


> Just dropped by to say "hello", so


Hello.  







Now go away.......


----------



## beautress (Sep 28, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Just dropped by to say "hello", so
> ...


I bet you say that to all the girls when confronted with a big watermelon bucket chock full of b-vitamins and anticarcinogens.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 28, 2018)

beautress said:


> Just dropped by to say "hello", so



Hey ((((beautress))) and welcome home.  Gracie already blew your cover and I can't tell you how happy I am and I am sure many others are to have you back with us.  Hope all is well with you and you won't be a stranger here in the Coffee Shop.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 28, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> When he had THIS- paradise to go home to? no wonder he got the hell out of dodge huh?



Hello LA Ram Fan and welcome to the Coffee Shop.  We're happy you found us.  Please read over the OP to see what we're all about here and then drag up a bar stool and make yourself at home.  First timers here receive a complimentary beverage so help yourself:


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 28, 2018)

beautress said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


Now show up with a half pound greasy bacon cheeseburger, a pound of boardwalk fries (with malt vinegar) and a cold (open) bottle of Sam Smith's Pale Ale and I might let you stay and clean the house........


----------



## Gracie (Sep 29, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, GW...I am so proud of you! And I wish the best for you too! One day at a time, hon!
> ...


Still hotter than hell here. Supposed to rain Monday but then a few days later, back into the 90's again. I LOATHE hot weather like this.
Meanwhile...been working hard here. Got the back yard cleared of foxtails and other nasty weedy dead shit, built a bamboo lean-to, and in general have been working harder here than I was over at the other place. At least I am not bored. But, I will be sad to leave my soon-to-be-garden although glad to be back at the beach...IF it ever happens.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 29, 2018)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



We're finally getting a little bit cooler, with highs only in the low 80s this week, instead of the low 90s.  Of course, now that the weather looks like it will start to turn toward fall, I finally got my car's AC working.  

Busy can be better than bored, especially if the business involves making the place more how you like it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 29, 2018)

Good morning everybody.  I'm off to Kohl's to buy a gift for my Aunt Betty's 92nd birthday tomorrow and then to the grocery store for the makings of the Italian dinner she has requested for her birthday dinner though it will actually be lunch.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 29, 2018)

Comfort food dinner tonight.  Made a broccoli, chicken, cheddar cheese, rice casserole..........  It was delicious.

Simple recipe:
Diced cooked chicken (I used half a leftover store bought rotisserie chicken and one leftover individual breast from a previous meal)
1 10.8 oz bag frozen broccoli florets, thawed
2 tsps onion powder
1 tsp garlic powder
salt ad pepper to taste
2 cups cooked rice
1 can cream of mushroom
1 can broccoli cheddar soup
1 emptied soup can filled with water
1/4 cup sour cream
1/2 cup shredded cheddar cheese

Pe-heat oven for 350 degrees, mix all the above ingredients and place in a large casserole dish, bake for 40 minutes.  

Later this week I'm looking at making a chicken, spinach, feta bake either that or a chicken with apple and cranberry "stir fry".


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 29, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Comfort food dinner tonight.  Made a broccoli, chicken, cheddar cheese, rice casserole..........  It was delicious.
> 
> Simple recipe:
> Diced cooked chicken (I used half a leftover store bought rotisserie chicken and one leftover individual breast from a previous meal)
> ...



I had broccoli and chicken, too...




Of course, I had frozen broccoli which I microwaved in a bowl with a little water, and the chicken was in a chicken pot pie I also microwaved.


----------



## beautress (Sep 29, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Just dropped by to say "hello", so
> ...


Thanks, Foxy. Very happy to be back.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 29, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Comfort food dinner tonight.  Made a broccoli, chicken, cheddar cheese, rice casserole..........  It was delicious.
> ...


Hopefully it was a Marie Callender's...........


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 29, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



LOL, nope!  Banquet.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 30, 2018)

And now most of us are wavering between summer and autumn.  That is how it is in Albuquerque--still more summer than autumn but hinting loudly that it is supposed to be autumn these days.

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo
Gracie
Hombre's sister
The Ringels moving in difficult transition and wellness for Ringel

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away for awhile can find their way back.  And rejoice whenever somebody does!!!!

*Between summer and autumn:*





_


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 30, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Well then never have a Marie's, you'll never eat Banquet ever again..........


----------



## beautress (Sep 30, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Ah, you skinny men! If you had us girls' hormones, you would drop your teeth if you knew that Marie furnishes 820 calories (perfect for a he-man) whereas Banquet furnishes 240 calories. (Fat Secret sez so and so does My Fitness Pal. I don't think I can use linking privileges for another day or two.) And that's no guarantee. If we have girl stress about anything, our bodies turn oxygen into calories, I think. What was I thinking when I got here the other day? I wannabe freedombecki again, but I blithely used a different family name than my 72-year-old nickname, which was bestowed upon me in the cradle and is nowhere on my birth certificate. It was okay until the age of computers started.


----------



## beautress (Sep 30, 2018)

I loaded "low calorie fruits" into Bing! and found a good solution for those of us who have to use anything and everything just to prevent ballooning into a larger size because our ability to burn calories goes out the window with aging. Love ya!





​In 2006 my late husband and I went to Canada and rode a train from someplace East of Toronto to Vancouver, which is practically on the Western Coast of Canada. Somewhere along the line, we stopped for sightseeing purposes, it might have been in an extremely posh hotel in Toronto. Anyhow, I asked for soup, and they furnished this wonderful bowl of pumpkin soup. I wish I had the recipe. I've been reading good things about pumpkins in the local grocery's nutrition magazines, and it's mind-boggling what their nutritive benefits prevent. 




Pumpkin fruit is one of the widely grown vegetables incredibly rich in vital antioxidants, and vitamins. Though this humble backyard vegetable is low in calories, nonetheless, it packed with vitamin-A, and flavonoid polyphenolic antioxidants such as lutein, xanthin, and carotenes in abundance.

Pumpkin is a fast-growing vine that creeps along the surface in a similar fashion as that of other _Cucurbitaceae_ family vegetables and fruits such as cucumber, squash, cantaloupes, etc. It is one of the most popular field crops cultivated around the world, including in the USA at commercial scale for its fruit, and seeds.

*Health Benefits of Pumpkin*

It is one of the very low-calorie vegetables. 100 g fruit provides just 26 calories and contains no saturated fats or cholesterol; however, it is rich in dietary fiber, anti-oxidants, minerals, vitamins. The vegetable is one of the food items recommended by dieticians in cholesterol controlling and weight reduction programs.


Pumpkin is a storehouse of many anti-oxidant vitamins such as vitamin-A, vitamin-C, and vitamin-E.


At 7,384 mg per 100 g, it is one of the vegetables in the Cucurbitaceae family featuring highest levels of *vitamin-A*, providing about *246% of RDA*. Vitamin-A is a powerful natural antioxidant and is required by the body for maintaining the integrity of skin and mucosa. It is also an essential vitamin for good eyesight. Research studies suggest that natural foods rich in vitamin-A may help the human body protect against lung and oral cavity cancers.


It is also an excellent source of many natural poly-phenolic flavonoid compounds such as α, ß-carotenes, cryptoxanthin, lutein, and zeaxanthin. Carotenes convert into vitamin-A inside the human body.


*Zea-xanthin *is a natural anti-oxidant which has UV (ultra-violet) rays filtering actions in the macula lutea in the retina of the eyes. Thus, it may offer protection from "age-related macular disease" (ARMD) in the older adults.


The fruit is a good source of the B-complex group of vitamins like folates, niacin, vitamin B-6 (pyridoxine), thiamin, and pantothenic acid.


It is also a rich source of minerals like copper, calcium, potassium and phosphorus.


*Pumpkin seeds* Pumpkin seeds indeed are an excellent source of dietary fiber and mono-unsaturated fatty acids, which are good for heart health. Also, the seeds are concentrated sources of protein, minerals, and health-benefiting vitamins. For instance, 100 g of pumpkin seeds provide 559 calories, 30 g of protein, 110% RDA of *iron*, 4987 mg of niacin (31% RDA), selenium (17% of RDA), *zinc* (71%), etc., but zero cholesterol. Further, the seeds are an excellent source of health promoting amino acid *tryptophan*. Tryptophan converted into GABA in the brain.




Credits (if the forum allows it): Pumpkin nutrition facts and health benefits


----------



## beautress (Sep 30, 2018)

Hey, my two days are up, and the link above actually worked! 

And while I'm here, if you have vision loss, I ran across this a few weeks ago called the Outback Protocol. However since their website is one of those sales items, I am furnishing a link that tells both the pros and cons of the Outback Vision Protocol, which sells a product. This is the defining and pro and con site, and before you buy anything, you should use a search engine to find out if anyone failed to receive the claims of a product you are interested in. Just sayin'.

Furthermore, you can amass a phytonutrient called zeazanthin reasonably cheaply, but it's only one of the dozen or so nutrients needed in the above-mentioned protocol, so if you buy them all to find out if the program works in a restorative way, you'll probably be paying through the nose. Preventing blindness ain't cheap, but it's cheaper than surgery which for some folks is risky business. Well, so are allergies if you have an overload of them. Self-care is a challenge when you pass the 65 mph flag. That's why I'm so glad Ringel posted his delightful soup recipe above. I'm gonna copy it and go out to the store if I don't have the ingredients around here.

The Outback Vision Protocol by Bill Campbell - Full Review


----------



## beautress (Sep 30, 2018)

Thanks, Ringel for the recipe (located here for anyone who missed it yesterday). USMB Coffee Shop IV


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 30, 2018)

beautress said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Agree on the calorie content of various foods.  And at my age, I'm finding shedding the unwanted pounds to be much more difficult than it was in my 20's, 30's, 40's, even 50's.

Re the name, it is a shame to lose all your record as Freedombecki.  I would contact a friendly Mod--Kat is our primary mentor here in the Coffee Shop--and ask how that is done.  I know they change names for members all the time or maybe they can give you a password to get back to being Freedombecki and then ban Beautress so you don't have multiple accounts.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 30, 2018)

beautress said:


> Hey, my two days are up, and the link above actually worked!
> 
> And while I'm here, if you have vision loss, I ran across this a few weeks ago called the Outback Protocol. However since their website is one of those sales items, I am furnishing a link that tells both the pros and cons of the Outback Vision Protocol, which sells a product. This is the defining and pro and con site, and before you buy anything, you should use a search engine to find out if anyone failed to receive the claims of a product you are interested in. Just sayin'.
> 
> ...



Interesting stuff.  I have been far more interested in the holistic approach to healing and health so it is especially interesting to me.  Was thinking about your fibromyalgia and you might want to look up the Budwig Protocol though be careful that you are reading the real things and not one of the pretenders out there.  Most commonly used to deal with cancer holistically, it also can be very beneficial for anybody suffering from autoimmune kinds of issues--arthritis, etc.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 30, 2018)

beautress said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Skinny?  I wish and still work at it.  I talk about all this wonderfully tasting, high sodium, high fat, carcinogenic, smell it and gain weight food but in truth rarely eat much of it, portions.  Extra helpings consist of veggies or fruit........  Can't remember the last time I ate a Marie Callender's but I know it was this year..........  Calories are old school, it's a VERY inexact science, concentrate on simple carb count as well as sodium content, fat's not that big of a deal unless it makes up the majority of intake.  Portions is the key, no more super sizing and since I'm not out expending huge amounts of energy every day I find I don't need a high fat breakfast like I did 20 years ago so a high fiber morning intake is better for me.  I also do not do low fat, don't do high fat either, low fat products typically have added sweetener to give them flavor, that's worse than the fat.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 30, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



You underestimate my desire to buy the cheaper options.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 30, 2018)

beautress said:


> I loaded "low calorie fruits" into Bing! and found a good solution for those of us who have to use anything and everything just to prevent ballooning into a larger size because our ability to burn calories goes out the window with aging. Love ya!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I only eat pumpkin in things like pumpkin pie, so I'm pretty sure any health benefits are offset by the negatives.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 30, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I got past that stage many, many, many years ago......  God willing I won't have to go back to it as I advance in age........
It's just that MC's is soooooooooo much tastier than Banquet, MC's has real (full flavored) ingredients which is why it's typically twice the price.  MC's uses quality ingredients, Banquet uses the floor sweepings..........


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 30, 2018)

beautress said:


> I loaded "low calorie fruits" into Bing! and found a good solution for those of us who have to use anything and everything just to prevent ballooning into a larger size because our ability to burn calories goes out the window with aging. Love ya!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting however squashs are technically fruits not vegetables.........


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 30, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Banquet tastes fine to me.  It's a pot pie, I'm not expecting all that much, anyway.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 30, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


When I was growing up lots of stuff we were fed tasted great to me, It's all we knew, once I grew up and discovered real food everything changed.  There are "foods" I was raised on that I wouldn't eat today even if I was starving.


----------



## beautress (Sep 30, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, my two days are up, and the link above actually worked!
> ...


 After a blood test that showed my calcium blood level was abnormal, she catscanned my neck to see if my parathyroids were okay, Foxy. Sure enough, 2 of the 4 parathyroids were bad, so she contacted a skilled surgeon, who removed the offending culprits. Over a 2-year period, many of my bone spurs disappeared, and so did a lot of the fibro pain. My local holistic store found a panacea remedy that keeps what little pain is left at bay plus it challenges some of the residual issues that accompany some fibro sufferers but not other. I still have problems, fatigue and a low metabolism, but at least the screaming out loud pain is done. Foxfyre, thank you for being such a considerate friend to everyone who is lucky enough to post here.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 30, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



My food tastes don't usually align with most other people's.    I'm also more concerned with my snacking food and dessert than my meals, so I'd rather have a cheaper pot pie and just eat some cookies or Cheez Its or something afterward if I need a better tasting food.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 30, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


People enjoy what they enjoy and I would never (well almost never) think about seriously condemning them for their tastes.  Having a little fun with their tastes on the other hand..........


----------



## Sherry (Sep 30, 2018)

beautress said:


> Just dropped by to say "hello", so



Welcome back, Freedombecki!


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 30, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Banquet tastes fine to me.  It's a pot pie, I'm not expecting all that much, anyway.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 30, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Banquet tastes fine to me.  It's a pot pie, I'm not expecting all that much, anyway.



I spent many years thinking I didn't like pot pies at all, and I only ate TV dinners for microwaveable meals.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 30, 2018)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


In the meantime, you are doing something you love and will leave that place a better place for your having been there.  I love the beach but there really isn't any beach within a couple of hours from here.  I like the sound of the surf and beach combing.  Monterey was the best.  There was a little cove down a sandy cliff where we used to go to sunbathe (nude) and play backgammon.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 30, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> And now most of us are wavering between summer and autumn.  That is how it is in Albuquerque--still more summer than autumn but hinting loudly that it is supposed to be autumn these days.
> 
> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> ...


Autumn has almost run its course here.  It's still unseasonably warm, though.  It was 61 when I got home around 5 pm today.  I'm not complaining, believe me!  It will be cold enough too soon to make it Winter in Alaska.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 30, 2018)

beautress said:


> I loaded "low calorie fruits" into Bing! and found a good solution for those of us who have to use anything and everything just to prevent ballooning into a larger size because our ability to burn calories goes out the window with aging. Love ya!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love pumpkin soup!  As a matter-of-fact, I've planned to make some this weekend.  It's usually difficult to find a one-person pumpkin, but this time of year, it's pretty easy.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 1, 2018)

The last 3 days have been kinda weird for me; serious bloating, insomnia, agitation, anxiety, irritation, headaches, lightheadedness, upset stomach, etc.  Finally figured it all out.  Remember I mentioned being sent home from the ER with half a pharmacy?  Well finally looked up the side effects and in at least two of the meds I have been taking those are definite side effects..........  I won't even mention what the real serious side effects could be I'll just say they're potentially life threatening........ and in one I just finished there may be withdrawal symptoms.......  I'm stopping all but two and will call my PCP tomorrow and go from there.


----------



## beautress (Oct 1, 2018)

Mornin', all. It's 7 in Central Time zone, and am leaving some breakfast for the grab-and-run crowd. Have a loverly day, all. 




​


----------



## beautress (Oct 1, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> The last 3 days have been kinda weird for me; serious bloating, insomnia, agitation, anxiety, irritation, headaches, lightheadedness, upset stomach, etc.  Finally figured it all out.  Remember I mentioned being sent home from the ER with half a pharmacy?  Well finally looked up the side effects and in at least two of the meds I have been taking those are definite side effects..........  I won't even mention what the real serious side effects could be I'll just say they're potentially life threatening........ and in one I just finished there may be withdrawal symptoms.......  I'm stopping all but two and will call my PCP tomorrow and go from there.


And a big bowl of pumpkin soup to Mr. Ringel. Hope all its vitamins will clobber your current laundry list of annoying symptoms. I'm just getting over inoculation-induced pneumonia, and ought to drink a bowl of it myself. Here ya go, Mr. Ringel:




​


----------



## beautress (Oct 1, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > I loaded "low calorie fruits" into Bing! and found a good solution for those of us who have to use anything and everything just to prevent ballooning into a larger size because our ability to burn calories goes out the window with aging. Love ya!
> ...



If you crater to a sale price of a larger pumpkin, you could always divide the leftover pumpkin soup into freezer containers if you have a freezer. Oh, wait, you have the benefit of living in Alaska with its upcoming freezer of a winter... you could just put the containers by the back door...unless you have naughty little wild predators about that are serially awaiting one little morsel or more...


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 1, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > I loaded "low calorie fruits" into Bing! and found a good solution for those of us who have to use anything and everything just to prevent ballooning into a larger size because our ability to burn calories goes out the window with aging. Love ya!
> ...



True as it contains the seeds to make more squash plants.  If the food contains seeds it is a fruit.  Veggies are the stems, leaves, or roots of the plant.  Both are mostly highly beneficial as nutrition and how we use them generally dictates what we call them.  We usually call tomatoes and peppers a vegetable for instance while we treat rhubarb more as a fruit when it is actually a veggie.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 1, 2018)

Well crap.  I failed my emissions test.  Apparently, because I just got repairs done and the shop probably reset the code, the computer in my car needs time to get all of the codes reset.  The guy at the testing place said I need to do an indeterminate amount of driving; could be 50 miles, but the state recommends 2-3 weeks before retesting.  My registration is due to be renewed by Friday, though.  I guess I'm going to have to either sit in the car with it running in the driveway, or drive around aimlessly, and hope I do enough before Friday to get it retested and pass.  

On another sour note, my blood tests have still not come in from Wednesday.  The woman at the health department on Wed said she expected the test results to be in Friday afternoon.  Now it's Monday afternoon, and still no go.  I have a month and a half or so before I'm supposed to start my short internship, but I believe the hospital wants 2 months between filling out the form with these immunizations and working at the facility.  Hopefully that doesn't end up as an issue.

I guess I should think about where I might want to drive to.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 1, 2018)

beautress said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The last 3 days have been kinda weird for me; serious bloating, insomnia, agitation, anxiety, irritation, headaches, lightheadedness, upset stomach, etc.  Finally figured it all out.  Remember I mentioned being sent home from the ER with half a pharmacy?  Well finally looked up the side effects and in at least two of the meds I have been taking those are definite side effects..........  I won't even mention what the real serious side effects could be I'll just say they're potentially life threatening........ and in one I just finished there may be withdrawal symptoms.......  I'm stopping all but two and will call my PCP tomorrow and go from there.
> ...


Thanks but no thanks.......  that just looks disgusting.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 1, 2018)

beautress said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



Other than lots of squirrels, foxes, eagles, and bears, he doesn't have to worry about predators much.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 1, 2018)

beautress said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


The back door freezer will soon be used...too soon!  Most of the naughty wild critters will be going to bed shortly for a few months.  Here, I have to be aware of marauding goats who escape whenever they can.  They sell pumpkins here by the pound usually.  I have a nice little sugar pumpkin just waiting to be made into soup for my lunches next week.


----------



## 007 (Oct 2, 2018)

Good Lord what have I done... there's a beast in my shop... I think some guy named BBD ought to come up from ILL and drive this angry beast...


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 2, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo
Gracie
Hombre's sister
The Ringels moving in difficult transition and wellness for Ringel

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away for awhile can find their way back. And rejoice whenever somebody does!!!!_
_



_


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 2, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Your pumpkin soup recipe?  Those on the internet call for canned pumpkin or are far more elaborate than what I figure most people do.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 2, 2018)

007 said:


> Good Lord what have I done... there's a beast in my shop... I think some guy named BBD ought to come up from ILL and drive this angry beast...


Niiiice!  Whoo-hoo!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 2, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


OK:
Cut the top off a pumpkin of your choice, remove the seeds, leave the meat.  Saute onions and garlic (to taste), place the onions into the pumpkin cavity and fill with cream.  Fasten the top onto the pumpkin and bake at about 350 until the meat is tender.  Pour the cream into a blender and carefully remove the tender meat, placing it into the blender, add parmesan cheese (to taste), and blend until smooth.  If you've been careful, you can pour the soup back into the pumpkin skin and serve, or you can put it into a bowl.  It's really a pretty simple recipe and it's delicious...if you like this kind of thing.  It is pretty rich, though.


----------



## beautress (Oct 2, 2018)

007 said:


> Good Lord what have I done... there's a beast in my shop... I think some guy named BBD ought to come up from ILL and drive this angry beast...


Wow, 007. You must have put a month of Sundays in on maintaining this beautiful car. Kudos.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 2, 2018)

007 has a nice car.  I, on the other hand, have a piece of crap.  I finally got the A/C working, I got the harmonic balancer replaced to stop oil from leaking, I got a switch replaced because of an evap code that was coming up, now I'm getting a cylinder malfunction code.  I couldn't pass my emissions test yesterday because the codes had been reset when I got the last problem fixed on Friday, so they had not yet reset.  Today I got a service engine light again with a new code.  I'm really, really hoping I just need to replace a spark plug for this.  This car is far and away the worst purchase I've ever made.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 2, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



No salt and pepper?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 2, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


To taste, yes.  I usually add pepper but only use salt when making bread, cheese, or curing meat.


----------



## beautress (Oct 3, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> 007 has a nice car.  I, on the other hand, have a piece of crap.  I finally got the A/C working, I got the harmonic balancer replaced to stop oil from leaking, I got a switch replaced because of an evap code that was coming up, now I'm getting a cylinder malfunction code.  I couldn't pass my emissions test yesterday because the codes had been reset when I got the last problem fixed on Friday, so they had not yet reset.  Today I got a service engine light again with a new code.  I'm really, really hoping I just need to replace a spark plug for this.  This car is far and away the worst purchase I've ever made.


Yeah, I belong to the dilapidated car club too. I bought it used in 2009, and after replacing the oil a couple of months ago, the engine oil light is right back on. Hi ho, hi ho, it's to the Auto Parts sto…..


----------



## beautress (Oct 3, 2018)

I knew that old serger thread holder would come in handy some day...






Have a wonderful day, everybody! 
​


----------



## beautress (Oct 3, 2018)

Whatd'yaknow? I got an invite to breakfast via phone this morning. So, I'm headed north... c-ya!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 3, 2018)

Good morning everybody, or early afternoon or evening for some of you.  We are enjoying our last couple of days when it hits very low 80's in the late afternoon which is just perfect for me.  We no longer have A/C having done the changeover on Monday and the furnace isn't needed.  But autumn arrives by Friday with high temps dipping into the 70's with highs in the low 70's and 60's forecast for next week for the Balloon Fiesta.  That furnace will probably feel pretty good in the 40's and 50's lows in the mornings.  

The long range forecast for us (which I generally take with a good dose of salt) is for a colder and wetter than normal winter.  We really need that--colder for us is still pretty mild--but we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 3, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Curious.  I generally enjoy goat milk but never thought to ask.  Do goats produce cream like cows do?


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 3, 2018)

I got my results back on my antibody titer tests.  Apparently I have no Hep B or Measles immunity, I'm in an uncertain area for Mumps, and I have Rubella antibodies.  If the test results are accurate, it would seem my immunity has failed/is failing for measles and mumps.  I tried to schedule an appointment to get those vaccinations with the health department, but they told me there was no availability until December.  I'll head to CVS either in the next hour or tomorrow and see if I can get at least the first shots that way.  It's looking as if it will cost me another $300.

I'm going to end up having around $2000 less money in savings than expected when I move out in a couple of months, assuming nothing goes wrong with that plan.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 3, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Goats do produce cream but because goat milk is naturally homogenized, the fat globules are much smaller and better dispersed in the milk.  You can extract cream if you let it sit in the 'fridge overnight but you'll only get a couple of teaspoons full.  If you want to extract the cream from goat milk, you need to use a centrifuge.  I have gotten enough cream once in a while to make goat butter.  You put your cream in a mason jar and shake it until it becomes butter.  A great project for kids because it's almost magic for them, changing milk to butter.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 3, 2018)

It has been a good weekend, overall.  One of younger colleagues from work brought over his forklift and he and the partner rigged a hoist to lift the trusses onto the barn.  The guy's been a godsend because he likes to stay busy and building is a passion for him, and our barn is a challenge, as well.  Things were going well until the partner made a misstep and toppled about 10 feet, bruising his shoulder and chest.  Fortunately, he landed on his head and missed a few boards with nails in them.  For my part, I got a lot of other things done around the place that needed to be done.  Mostly rounding up bits and pieces and putting them away in their own places.  The new generator has been installed in a nice location out of the weather and I still  had space to stow a couple of other things under the steps to my workshop. 
We're still unseasonably warm.  I'm not complaining, mind you.  We've only had one frosty morning and the temps have not yet fallen below freezing.  By this time last year, we had already been frozen hard for at least three weeks.  I'm crossing my fingers for a few more weeks of this nice weather.  It would be so nice to get the roof on the barn.  That would give us a snow-free workspace for other projects that need done.
Well, I hope y'all are doing well and enjoying your fine Fall weather.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 4, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo
Gracie
Hombre's sister
The Ringels moving in difficult transition and wellness for Ringel

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away for awhile can find their way back. And rejoice whenever somebody does!!!!_
_
*October in Alaska*





_


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 4, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> ...


Oh look! Alaskan fast food.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 4, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...



I hadn't thought of it that way, but then you are the only person I know who considers moose meat to be a staple.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 4, 2018)

We are off to Corrales for our weekly 42 game.  Wish me luck as us girls have really been taking a drubbing in the games the last couple of weeks.  We were 8 games ahead (after almost three years of these games) but the guys are ahead a couple of games now.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 4, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> We are off to Corrales for our weekly 42 game.  Wish me luck as us girls have really been taking a drubbing in the games the last couple of weeks.  We were 8 games ahead (after almost three years of these games) but the guys are ahead a couple of games now.



Good luck !
I hope you win.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 4, 2018)

Mr. P and his best buddy are out riding their motorcycle trikes today.
He found a fairly new highway so he wanted to show it to him. 
It's perfect weather for riding right now.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 4, 2018)

Isn't October glorious in the desert southwest?  More fair weather than not. Not too cool.  Not too hot.  Not much wind.  The cottonwoods and chamisa and snakeweed are showing their glory.  As you said, perfect.  Probably why October is my favorite month of the year.


----------



## 007 (Oct 5, 2018)

beautress said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Good Lord what have I done... there's a beast in my shop... I think some guy named BBD ought to come up from ILL and drive this angry beast...
> ...


Thank you. I did just get through going over it front to back with the detail spray and microfiber towel, but it's brand new, a 2017 with just a few miles over 1,000 on it so it's pretty easy to maintain. The thing you see sitting beside it up on jacks is what's giving me a major pain the ass. It's a 2005 Chevy Suburban I bought to drive in the winter, and so far I've put about $1,000 in parts in it and I'm not done yet. The hard hydraulic brake line to the flexible hydraulic brake line, front left, was rusted beyond saving so it broke when I tried to unfasten it, so now I'm waiting on an entire brake line kit, because you can't buy individual brake lines that are prefab and bent to a specific vehicle, to show up so I can finish this brake job. One of the new calipers I got from NAPA was machined off kilter too and that had to be exchanged as well. It's been up on jacks for a week and half already just for all new front brakes when the entire job should have only taken a couple hours. It's fought me every step of the way.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 5, 2018)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > We are off to Corrales for our weekly 42 game.  Wish me luck as us girls have really been taking a drubbing in the games the last couple of weeks.  We were 8 games ahead (after almost three years of these games) but the guys are ahead a couple of games now.
> ...



Thank you.  I know its just a game, but we have been playing these weekly games going on three years now.  Nobody schedules anything else on Thursdays except for major holidays, nonmovable doctor appointments, hospitalizations, or having out of town company etc.  The guy of the other couple--the wife is one of my two best friends from high school--is an old Sandia and Los Alamos Lab guy who is a stickler for detail and he has kept detailed records of all the games since we started playing three years ago.  We gals play against the two guys.

When we finished playing yesterday, we had played a total of 668 games and we were tied for wins 334 to 334.  You just don't find any greater parity than that.    (We girls did win 4 games to their 2 yesterday.)


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 5, 2018)

Hi all, recovering from the treatment for the bronchitis.  Ended up using my Medicare (and paying my deductible) to see a doctor in Roswell yesterday.  The steroids the ER prescribed (most effective treatment for bronchitis) caused my lower extremities to blow up like Macy's parade balloons, painful and difficult to walk except on water........ 
A shot of Lasix and a script to pick up today is reducing the edema, the bronchitis is gone but my allergies are going crazy.  I slept in my bed this morning for the first time in two weeks, it was wonderful..... 
I will be filing a complaint with the VA as the Artesia clinic and the VA Patient Advocate never called me back after I left multiple phone messages.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 5, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Hi all, recovering from the treatment for the bronchitis.  Ended up using my Medicare (and paying my deductible) to see a doctor in Roswell yesterday.  The steroids the ER prescribed (most effective treatment for bronchitis) caused my lower extremities to blow up like Macy's parade balloons, painful and difficult to walk except on water........
> A shot of Lasix and a script to pick up today is reducing the edema, the bronchitis is gone but my allergies are going crazy.  I slept in my bed this morning for the first time in two weeks, it was wonderful.....
> I will be filing a complaint with the VA as the Artesia clinic and the VA Patient Advocate never called me back after I left multiple phone messages.



Yep I would file a complaint too.  That should not be the way anybody is treated let alone a veteran.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 5, 2018)

The floor is level.  But I'm not sure I could walk on it steadily. . .


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 5, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> The floor is level.  But I'm not sure I could walk on it steadily. . .



Awesome drunk test!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 5, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > The floor is level.  But I'm not sure I could walk on it steadily. . .
> ...



That or somebody drunk enough wouldn't have any problem with it at all.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 5, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Hi all, recovering from the treatment for the bronchitis.  Ended up using my Medicare (and paying my deductible) to see a doctor in Roswell yesterday.  The steroids the ER prescribed (most effective treatment for bronchitis) caused my lower extremities to blow up like Macy's parade balloons, painful and difficult to walk except on water........
> A shot of Lasix and a script to pick up today is reducing the edema, the bronchitis is gone but my allergies are going crazy.  I slept in my bed this morning for the first time in two weeks, it was wonderful.....
> I will be filing a complaint with the VA as the Artesia clinic and the VA Patient Advocate never called me back after I left multiple phone messages.


That all sounds perfectly horrible, Ringel.  Hopefully, you'll pull through with flying colors (and I don't mean the blue and purple of edema).


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 5, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> The floor is level.  But I'm not sure I could walk on it steadily. . .


If you look at the reflection at the end of the hall, you can see the floor is level but that carpet could cause fits for some people.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 5, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > The floor is level.  But I'm not sure I could walk on it steadily. . .
> ...



Including this one.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 6, 2018)

That 007 sure does have some nice toys!  For years I have envied all of the “boy toys” he comes up with.  Way back when I had a 25th anniversary Camero.  It was black with a red racing stripe, had t-tops and a red interior.  However, it was nothing like the beast that 007 has.  He’s da man I tell you.  I’m green with envy.  With his personality and demeanor I’m sure when he drives that thing down the street he suddenly becomes a huge chick magnet.


----------



## beautress (Oct 6, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> That 007 sure does have some nice toys!  For years I have envied all of the “boy toys” he comes up with.  Way back when I had a 25th anniversary Camero.  It was black with a red racing stripe, had t-tops and a red interior.  However, it was nothing like the beast that 007 has.  He’s da man I tell you.  I’m green with envy.  With his personality and demeanor I’m sure when he drives that thing down the street he suddenly becomes a huge chick magnet.


Oh, Big Black Dog, it's so good to see you again. (I used to be called "freedombecki", but the penalty for forgetting one's password is pretty severe, so now I'm "beautress."


----------



## beautress (Oct 6, 2018)

And a happy good morning to all, wishing this day starter would be enough to keep you going all day, which I hope is just as lovely for all ....



​


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 6, 2018)

Took a drive up to Fort Sumner today, Not really much there.  Yes we stopped at the Billy the Kid Museum even though we're not Billy the Kid fans.  What I really enjoyed and was also disturbed by was the Fort Sumner Historic Site/Bosque Redondo Memorial.  The fort was built as a supply depot/guard outpost for the newly formed, experimental reservation.  Starting in 1863 over a three year period 500 Mescalero Apache and 8500 Navajo were rounded up and forced to march to the reservation, several hundred dying along the way and some were abducted by slavers.  They were supposed to grow corn but not only was the soil unfit for corn what corn that did grow became food for the cut worms that inhabit the area forcing the government to provide sustenance for years.  The Mescalero felt betrayed and all escaped the reservation returning to the Sacramento Mountains to hide.  Eventually the Army sent General William T. Sherman to investigate reports of mistreatment which he found resulting in the treaty of 1868 which shut down the reservation allowing the Apache and Navajo to return to reservations formed on their original home lands.  
The chosen site was ill conceived from the very beginning, the fort was built out of adobe on a flood plain, the Pecos River in that area is quite brackish, the site lacked an adequate wood supply and the reservation essentially became a prison camp, disease was rampant.  General James H. Carleton who had conceived and headed the experiment was finally replaced when public opinion turned against him and his grand failure.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 6, 2018)

WQ and I had our first sleepover with the Granddaughter last night. She was an angel.   Today she turned 1 month and she was awesome for her photo shoot.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 6, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo
Gracie
Hombre's sister
The Ringels moving in difficult transition and wellness for Ringel

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away for awhile can find their way back. And rejoice whenever somebody does!!!!_
_
*It's that time of year that some call Indian Summer when the cloud trees begin to bloom.*



_


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 7, 2018)

I'm back from the east coast had a lot of fun. I visited Delaware, Maryland and PA. How's everyone doing has fall set in where you live?


----------



## boedicca (Oct 7, 2018)

I made oat-currant scones this morning.  They are so delish fresh out of the oven.  I think this is all I will eat today.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 7, 2018)

No fall weather in Florida yet. Today was football and laundry. I made queso, hot wings, pizza and chocolate chip cookies to munch on during the games.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 7, 2018)

Sherry said:


> No fall weather in Florida yet. Today was football and laundry. I made queso, hot wings, pizza and chocolate chip cookies to munch on during the games.




And it was damn good too.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 7, 2018)

Sherry said:


> No fall weather in Florida yet. Today was football and laundry. I made queso, hot wings, pizza and chocolate chip cookies to munch on during the games.



We're still in lingering summer weather in Georgia, too.    It's 76 degrees outside right now, which is too warm for after 9PM in October IMO.  Better than Florida, but not great.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 7, 2018)

Sherry said:


> No fall weather in Florida yet. Today was football and laundry. I made queso, hot wings, pizza and chocolate chip cookies to munch on during the games.



Looks like you guys are going to get at least the edge of that storm trying to be a hurricane out there in the Gulf:


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 8, 2018)

drifter said:


> How's everyone doing has fall set in where you live?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 8, 2018)

Happy Columbus Day.  I’ve always wondered how he ended up in Ohio.  Seems like he would have landed on the coast some place.  Go figure...


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 8, 2018)

drifter said:


> I'm back from the east coast had a lot of fun. I visited Delaware, Maryland and PA. How's everyone doing has fall set in where you live?



Hey Drifter.  Sounds like a wonderful trip.  The trees are just now starting to turn here in the city, but the aspens on the mountains are really beginning to show their best color now.  The balloons along with hundreds of thousands of extra people are in town this week for the Albuquerque International Balloon Fiesta and they are pretty colorful.  We aren't trotting out Albuquerque's best October weather for them though--very cool, okay COLD in the mornings, too breezy much of the time, and threatening rain every day.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 8, 2018)

Finally finished my latest project, wore it when I went out today and already have one person interested.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 8, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Finally finished my latest project, wore it when I went out today and already have one person interested.



Honestly I can't imagine anybody around here wearing that except for special occasions where they really wanted to be noticed or attract attention in a fun special event or maybe a costume party.  But it does have its charms.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 8, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Finally finished my latest project, wore it when I went out today and already have one person interested.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 8, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Finally finished my latest project, wore it when I went out today and already have one person interested.


Chromophobic?


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 8, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



60% or more of my shirts are black.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 8, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I have pocket ts in just about every color.


----------



## beautress (Oct 8, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Finally finished my latest project, wore it when I went out today and already have one person interested.


That's kewl, Ringel. That should warm up any cool day up north.


----------



## beautress (Oct 8, 2018)

Here, it's raining, raining, raining, raining....


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 8, 2018)

beautress said:


> Here, it's raining, raining, raining, raining....


Pretty much been doing that, to a lesser degree here also, monsoon season which is almost over.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 8, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



So do Hombre and me though I do try to color coordinate with what goes best with our skin tones.  We both like colorful 'dressy' tees suitable for wearing to the grocery store and Walmart and stuff.  He wants the pockets.  I don't.

Like Montro we both went through a phase of preferring most black or very dark blue, as did our daughter, but we all emerged into preference for brighter stuff.


----------



## beautress (Oct 8, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Here, it's raining, raining, raining, raining....
> ...


So you moved from the area where Katharine Lee Bates wrote, "O beautiful, for spacious skies, for Amber saves of grain.." ?


----------



## beautress (Oct 8, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Oh Foxy, pockets on t-shirts? Thanks for reminding me: Time to take them to Goodwill!


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 8, 2018)

beautress said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


I'm in New Mexico on the high chaparral.


----------



## beautress (Oct 8, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Wow, you have moved from one majestic scenery state to another, Ringel. My dear one and I drove through lovely state of New Mexico several times going here and there in our years in Wyoming. It's so scenic there with spacious vistas, punctuated with beautiful high lands and mountains. I was looking up turquoise when I purchased a turquoise-beads necklace years ago, and it seems there are a lot of precious stones in New Mexico, and a mine with some of the most beautiful turquoise ever found somewhere in the state.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 8, 2018)

Still not one day below freezing here.  We got close a couple of weeks ago when it dropped to 33F over night.  The leaves are pretty much all gone for the deciduous trees, of course the spruce remain green, those that have not been attacked by the infamous spruce bark beetles.  
Our young friend is coming back over this weekend to help finish raising the barn (putting on the roof trusses).  The partner paid him $400, which was unsolicited but the youngster is well worth paying.  They're bringing a trailer load of hay, which I will have the privilege of unloading and stacking.  Oh, well, someone has to do everything else.  I'm still way behind on my wood splitting/stacking.  Fortunately, I've only had to fire up the wood burner once and that was to dry out the clothes wet from working in the rain.  
The daughter called last night, too!  As the wife of a senior NCO, she's a de facto den mother for all the junior wives.  The younger, less experienced military wives tend to seek out the daughter for advice and assistance.  It's amazing the things they get up to.  The D's latest project is helping a gal who inherited her husbands poorly trained and unruly dog.  She compounded the problem by getting her own puppy.  Now, she's discovered that the larger, older dog is not only food aggressive, but horribly food aggressive.  Daughter's recommendation: re-home the aggressive dog and keep the puppy.  Young wife's choice, just the opposite.  I explained to the daughter that free advice is often unheeded and she should not feel slighted when hers is treated that way, too.
I was watching the Albuquerque balloons on the internet.  Those things are fantastic!  Maybe some day I'll get the time to go see them in person.  I'd also like to go to the Reno Air Show, too...Alas, somedays come slowly, if ever...


----------



## beautress (Oct 8, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Still not one day below freezing here.  We got close a couple of weeks ago when it dropped to 33F over night.  The leaves are pretty much all gone for the deciduous trees, of course the spruce remain green, those that have not been attacked by the infamous spruce bark beetles.
> Our young friend is coming back over this weekend to help finish raising the barn (putting on the roof trusses).  The partner paid him $400, which was unsolicited but the youngster is well worth paying.  They're bringing a trailer load of hay, which I will have the privilege of unloading and stacking.  Oh, well, someone has to do everything else.  I'm still way behind on my wood splitting/stacking.  Fortunately, I've only had to fire up the wood burner once and that was to dry out the clothes wet from working in the rain.
> The daughter called last night, too!  As the wife of a senior NCO, she's a de facto den mother for all the junior wives.  The younger, less experienced military wives tend to seek out the daughter for advice and assistance.  It's amazing the things they get up to.  The D's latest project is helping a gal who inherited her husbands poorly trained and unruly dog.  She compounded the problem by getting her own puppy.  Now, she's discovered that the larger, older dog is not only food aggressive, but horribly food aggressive.  Daughter's recommendation: re-home the aggressive dog and keep the puppy.  Young wife's choice, just the opposite.  I explained to the daughter that free advice is often unheeded and she should not feel slighted when hers is treated that way, too.
> I was watching the Albuquerque balloons on the internet.  Those things are fantastic!  Maybe some day I'll get the time to go see them in person.  I'd also like to go to the Reno Air Show, too...Alas, somedays come slowly, if ever...


Sounds like colorful awe I always felt in Casper, Wyoming,l when seeing hot air balloons in the skies. *sigh* Not sure where this one is, but I searched for "Alburqueque balloon show, 2018," when this came up in Bing images...






It's late, and I haven't eaten today. Guess it's one more solo trip to Olive Garden tonight. Thanks for the chat everyone.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 8, 2018)

beautress said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



He indeed did move from Colorado to El Paso, then Albuquerque, and now Roswell NM.  We had the pleasure of meeting him when he was here and he did not disappoint.  The Ringel here in the Coffee Shop is quite a bit the real Ringel.  

I honestly felt a sense of loss when he announced the move to Roswell.  He and Mrs. R didn't live far from us and though we didn't really visit back and forth, I liked knowing they were over there.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 8, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Yup, we were only a few blocks from each other and we would love to move back to Albuquerque but that may not happen.  The wife is still working at Job Corps but is interviewing later this week for a New Mexico state regional medical director position here in Roswell, double the income so we may end up here permanently.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 8, 2018)

Yesterday I threw together a dinner, had thawed hamburger which I really didn't know what to do with so I cooked it up with some ground onion and garlic, about a pound and a half of small red potatoes (diced), salt, pepper, crushed rosemary, some crumbled bacon then added a can of chicken, broccoli, potato soup and half a bag of frozen cut green beans.  Turned out to be quite good, just finished off the leftovers this evening for dinner.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 8, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



For those who don't mind the big city, Albuquerque I think is more pleasant and 'small townish' than most.  But you could do worse than Roswell too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 8, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Yesterday I threw together a dinner, had thawed hamburger which I really didn't know what to do with so I cooked it up with some ground onion and garlic, about a pound and a half of small red potatoes (diced), salt, pepper, crushed rosemary, some crumbled bacon then added a can of chicken, broccoli, potato soup and half a bag of frozen cut green beans.  Turned out to be quite good, just finished off the leftovers this evening for dinner.



Yesterday I made beef tips using stew meat instead of the much more expensive sirloin tips.  Browned with chopped onion in a deep skillet and then covered and simmered with salt, pepper, garlic, worchestershire sauce, soy sauce for a couple hours until beef was very tender.  Then add brown gravy mix and simmer until hot and poured over cooked egg noodles.  Yummy.  They ate every bite.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 8, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



Or, at some point she could be transferred to Albuquerque.  New Mexico is notorious for party politics though and for the really good jobs you often have to know somebody who owes you or is related to you.  That is not entirely absent in the current administration but it has not been so blatant or iron clad, so best to make a move before the current governor leaves office in January.    (Both my parents and my brother-in-law, and various other relatives have worked for the state of New Mexico at various times.  As did I.   )


----------



## beautress (Oct 8, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


There's nothing like friends, Foxy. That's pretty much how most people feel when you're around.


----------



## beautress (Oct 8, 2018)

Oh, goodness. It's past my bedtime. I just found the cutest quilt series on Bing images--the pinecone quilt. It would take a month of Sundays to make just one of them, but FWIW, I'm sending everyone a picture of a pine burr quilt (Which is Alabama's state quilt, I just found out), to keep the chill away when it gets cold outside:




​


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 8, 2018)

beautress said:


> Oh, goodness. It's past my bedtime. I just found the cutest quilt series on Bing images--the pinecone quilt. It would take a month of Sundays to make just one of them, but FWIW, I'm sending everyone a picture of a pine burr quilt (Which is Alabama's state quilt, I just found out), to keep the chill away when it gets cold outside:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a colorful jute/grass mat


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 8, 2018)

beautress said:


> Oh, goodness. It's past my bedtime. I just found the cutest quilt series on Bing images--the pinecone quilt. It would take a month of Sundays to make just one of them, but FWIW, I'm sending everyone a picture of a pine burr quilt (Which is Alabama's state quilt, I just found out), to keep the chill away when it gets cold outside:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's beautiful!  And I bet Alabama is the only state in the union that has a state quilt.     (New Mexico has a state question, but not a state quilt I don't think.)


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 8, 2018)

beautress said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



Well thanks friend.  That put a lump in my throat.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 9, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo
Gracie
Hombre's sister
The Ringels moving in difficult transition and wellness for Ringel

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away for awhile can find their way back. And rejoice whenever somebody does!!!!_
_
*Balloons competing in the splash and dash event on the Rio Grande) at the Albuquerque Balloon Fiesta,October 2018:*



_


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 9, 2018)

Rained again last night, woke up to temps in the mid 50s.......  Fall's a comin'.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 9, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Rained again last night, woke up to temps in the mid 50s.......  Fall's a comin'.



It has already arrived in Albuquerque.  Temps have dropped to 60's for daytime highs here--today's high is forecast to be only 60.  Nights in low 40's so a blanket or two feel good.  Not looking good for the mass ascension ascension on Saturday--our son and his family from Texas and our daughter from California will be here to see that.  At least some clouds and they keep rotating rain in and out of the forecast.  And will be really cold out on the balloon field before sunrise--they launch shortly after sunrise.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 9, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Rained again last night, woke up to temps in the mid 50s.......  Fall's a comin'.
> ...


Well you're at 5300 feet, we're at 3600 feet.  It'll get colder and change more rapidly up there though our average snowfall totals are the same.  Of course we're talking about the city not the Sandias.  
At least this year we won't have balloons passing over our house in the morning with their burners making an unholy racket..........


----------



## beautress (Oct 9, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, goodness. It's past my bedtime. I just found the cutest quilt series on Bing images--the pinecone quilt. It would take a month of Sundays to make just one of them, but FWIW, I'm sending everyone a picture of a pine burr quilt (Which is Alabama's state quilt, I just found out), to keep the chill away when it gets cold outside:
> ...


You could be right. But every state has a shape. All you need is a state map to make a quilt like those below.  


















The funny thing about making a state quilt, is that the person who spent an hour on each state likely remembers at least the state's shape for the rest of her life.



​


----------



## beautress (Oct 9, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, goodness. It's past my bedtime. I just found the cutest quilt series on Bing images--the pinecone quilt. It would take a month of Sundays to make just one of them, but FWIW, I'm sending everyone a picture of a pine burr quilt (Which is Alabama's state quilt, I just found out), to keep the chill away when it gets cold outside:
> ...


Oh, my perceptive friend, Ringel. Folded fabrics make the prairie points or shark's tooth pieces a three dimensional and heavy quilt, but cotton lasts longer than most grasses.

….Except maybe for lemon grass... though I'm not sure. I'm growing some lemon grass out front where the garden plot is, and it's still a yellow-green color and smells just like fresh lemons. I have two stands of it, and it stands out from the other grasses that are presently dying back due to the fallishness of the season in the Pinewoods region of Texas..  They say that lemon grass   – Cymbopogon citrates – containing citronella, a natural oil that repels mosquitoes. Lemon grass is used in Southeast Asia to flavor things such as chicken. In India, it is used as an anti-inflammatory medicine. I may go out later and cut it into pieces to put in a cotton fabric tea bag, homemade. My ankles swell from time to time, and if it is anti-inflammatory, it could reduce the swelling, too. I'm not sure on that count, but I'm going to give it my best shot.

Lemon grass





If you like quilts, I restarted my old thread here: Artful Homemade Quilts Have A Way But skip it if you have sleep in your eyes when the topic of quilts comes up. ​


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 9, 2018)

beautress said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 9, 2018)

beautress said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



New Mexico does have exceptional turquoise--exquisite color without the heavy marbling that you find in other states.  It has been so heavily mined for that reason that it is now quite rare to find in its natural state, and those who have it put a very ambitious price on it.

It is New Mexico's official state gem.  

In my opinion, the most beautiful jewelry is made by the Zuni Pueblo tribe who often pair turquoise with the Indian red coral in sterling silver settings.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 9, 2018)

Please send extra prayers or positive vibes to Sherry and WelfareQueen  who are again in the path of a dangerous hurricane bearing down on the Florida west coast and panhandle tonight.  If it changes its track even a little bit, Kat and Ernie S could also be in harms way.

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo
Gracie
Hombre's sister
The Ringels moving in difficult transition and wellness for Ringel

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away for awhile can find their way back. And rejoice whenever somebody does!!!!_
_



_


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 10, 2018)

"Please send extra prayers or positive vibes to Sherry and WelfareQueen who are again in the path of a dangerous hurricane bearing down on the Florida west coast and panhandle tonight. If it changes its track even a little bit, Kat and Ernie S could also be in harms way." ................ Lady Foxfyre..

--------------

I'm praying for them and wishing them all the best..

mmm .. we're flying into Atlanta, GA  Friday night to eventually end up at my youngest daughters bootcamp graduation and then driving her to A.I.T. near Newport News VA , it should be interesting.. We sure miss that little Darlin.. (our second soldier).. 

again, praying and wishing all goes well..


----------



## Kat (Oct 10, 2018)

Lumpy 1 said:


> "Please send extra prayers or positive vibes to Sherry and WelfareQueen who are again in the path of a dangerous hurricane bearing down on the Florida west coast and panhandle tonight. If it changes its track even a little bit, Kat and Ernie S could also be in harms way." ................ Lady Foxfyre..
> 
> --------------
> 
> ...




It's a Cat4 now. 

You should be fine though Lumpy 1


----------



## Kat (Oct 10, 2018)

oops Lumpy 1  After just reading an article, I would advise you to be sure to keep up with the weather.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 10, 2018)

Kat said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > "Please send extra prayers or positive vibes to Sherry and WelfareQueen who are again in the path of a dangerous hurricane bearing down on the Florida west coast and panhandle tonight. If it changes its track even a little bit, Kat and Ernie S could also be in harms way." ................ Lady Foxfyre..
> ...



I'm optimistic,  my Kat (Mrs.Lumpy) not so much, she does all the worrying for us....


----------



## Kat (Oct 10, 2018)

Michael Strengthens to an 'Extremely Dangerous' Category 4 Hurricane | The Weather Channel


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 10, 2018)

Kat said:


> Michael Strengthens to an 'Extremely Dangerous' Category 4 Hurricane | The Weather Channel



Wow and thank you.. my daughter is in Columbia, South Carolina

 I'm worried...


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 10, 2018)

Lumpy 1 said:


> "Please send extra prayers or positive vibes to Sherry and WelfareQueen who are again in the path of a dangerous hurricane bearing down on the Florida west coast and panhandle tonight. If it changes its track even a little bit, Kat and Ernie S could also be in harms way." ................ Lady Foxfyre..
> 
> --------------
> 
> ...



You keep a weather eye out too, Lumpy.  I'm thinking the storm should be well inland on Friday but probably past Georgia.   SeaGal is somewhere in Florida but I'm thinking more easterly where she would be mostly out of harm's way.  If not, she is included.

And Montrovant who I think is in more western Georgia is in the heavier storm track too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 10, 2018)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Michael Strengthens to an 'Extremely Dangerous' Category 4 Hurricane | The Weather Channel
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 10, 2018)

Kat said:


> Michael Strengthens to an 'Extremely Dangerous' Category 4 Hurricane | The Weather Channel



The only blessing to be found with Michael is it is pretty fast moving.  It won't linger for days like the last one did.  So lots of terrible wind and water but in and out.  But it is a bad looking one--small tight eye indicating really severe.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 10, 2018)

Tracking the storm this morning, looks like Panama City is in the bullseye but they say pretty much everybody has evacuated.  That is a market area of more than a million people.  I can't imagine the logistics of moving that many people inland but I suppose most have friends and family they can bunk with.  I'm pretty sure the hotels will all be full.

The Weather Channel was reporting that nobody living in the Florida Panhandle has experienced a storm of this size and intensity so they are hoping all are taking the dangers of it very seriously.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 10, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Tracking the storm this morning, looks like Panama City is in the bullseye but they say pretty much everybody has evacuated.  That is a market area of more than a million people.  I can't imagine the logistics of moving that many people inland but I suppose most have friends and family they can bunk with.  I'm pretty sure the hotels will all be full.
> 
> The Weather Channel was reporting that nobody living in the Florida Panhandle has experienced a storm of this size and intensity so they are hoping all are taking the dangers of it very seriously.


Looks like they may have gotten it right this time, looks pretty bad.  Keeping everyone in the hurricane track in our prayers.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 10, 2018)

Fall is definitely here, heavy overcast with temps in the mid 40s.  Actually had to wear a jacket this morning and warm up the car when I took the wife to work.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 10, 2018)

Sending all my positive thoughts and vibes to our friends and family in the path of our latest natural disaster.  Batten the hatches and keep a weather eye out, y'all!
Here, it rained last night and the sun broke through this morning.  It looks like it's going to be another grand day.  While the temps are falling, we still haven't had a frozen night, or day, yet.  I'm not complaining, certainly.  Predictions for the coming week have us in the mid-40s to mid-50s.  Every week that passes like this is a reprieve for us in the Frozen North.
The well digger called this morning and thinks he'll make it out next weekend.  After the well is dug and they know more about the water level and how much natural head pressure we have, etc, he'll call in the guy who actually installs the pump.  What a joy this will be, having "running" water on the place.  No more dragging 5-gallon jugs of water from town.  Oh, yeah, no city water, either!
Again, good luck for all who need our best.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 10, 2018)

Lumpy 1 said:


> "Please send extra prayers or positive vibes to Sherry and WelfareQueen who are again in the path of a dangerous hurricane bearing down on the Florida west coast and panhandle tonight. If it changes its track even a little bit, Kat and Ernie S could also be in harms way." ................ Lady Foxfyre..
> 
> --------------
> 
> ...




We got off okay Lumpy.  Some wind and rain but nothing real bad.  The folks on the panhandle are the ones I am thinking about.  Very serious Hurricane.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 10, 2018)

WelfareQueen said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > "Please send extra prayers or positive vibes to Sherry and WelfareQueen who are again in the path of a dangerous hurricane bearing down on the Florida west coast and panhandle tonight. If it changes its track even a little bit, Kat and Ernie S could also be in harms way." ................ Lady Foxfyre..
> ...



Great that your doing fine and thanks for letting us know, wow, it sure picked up some wind speed and that storm surge is looking really serious. It looks like our plans are still working out and I just talked to my daughter, she actually got a call out for good behavior.  We've only actually talked to her maybe 20 minutes in the the last 2 months.

Glad your doing fine and hope you keep in touch. I've been missing you and Sherry"s unique humor around here. I'm not updated on your goings on and challenges but I do always wish y'all the best.


----------



## Kat (Oct 10, 2018)

So far gusty winds, and some rain here. I do not know if there is to be more or not.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 10, 2018)

Kat said:


> So far gusty winds, and some rain here. I do not know if there is to be more or not.



Lady Kat ...


----------



## Kat (Oct 10, 2018)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > So far gusty winds, and some rain here. I do not know if there is to be more or not.
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 10, 2018)

Our daughter arrived yesterday for a week visit and she and I spent most of the day shopping.  It was fun but it sure reminded me that I'm not 30 any more.  I was dragging something awful by the time we got home.  It was fun though.

We're monitoring the hurricane on the Weather Channel here as they are doing 24/7 coverage of it.  Maybe it won't be as horrendous as feared but probably too early to tell.  Glad that Kat and Sherry/Welfare Queen haven't had severe weather and maybe you won't.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 10, 2018)

Kat said:


> So far gusty winds, and some rain here. I do not know if there is to be more or not.




I was really thinking about you and Ernie.  Hope you folks stay safe.


----------



## beautress (Oct 10, 2018)

WelfareQueen said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > "Please send extra prayers or positive vibes to Sherry and WelfareQueen who are again in the path of a dangerous hurricane bearing down on the Florida west coast and panhandle tonight. If it changes its track even a little bit, Kat and Ernie S could also be in harms way." ................ Lady Foxfyre..
> ...


Best wishes, WQ. Hope you are safe through this storm.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 10, 2018)

We had some mild squalls go through, but nothing that caused any damage. The more serious threat is flooding from the storm surge, but so far nothing major. I knew that with such an historic storm in the panhandle that there would be some fatalities, and now that's been confirmed.


----------



## beautress (Oct 10, 2018)

Kat said:


> So far gusty winds, and some rain here. I do not know if there is to be more or not.


Best wishes, Kat. Hope your area is avoided by this storm they're calling a Category 3 when it moves deep inland.


----------



## beautress (Oct 10, 2018)

Sherry said:


> We had some mild squalls go through, but nothing that caused any damage. The more serious threat is flooding from the storm surge, but so far nothing major. I knew that with such an historic storm in the panhandle that there would be some fatalities, and now that's been confirmed.


Hope you and your neighbors remain free of the flooding threat.  We've been having a lot of rain in the piney woods of Walker County, Texas, but relatively free of flooding. 
Happy trails, all. It's past my bedtime. 




​


----------



## Sherry (Oct 10, 2018)

beautress said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > We had some mild squalls go through, but nothing that caused any damage. The more serious threat is flooding from the storm surge, but so far nothing major. I knew that with such an historic storm in the panhandle that there would be some fatalities, and now that's been confirmed.
> ...



Thank you, Becki. WQ and I know we dodged a bullet this time. It was just last year we had Irma barreling down on us, and we bunkered down with my mom. It took a last minute turn and passed directly over WQ's family. Fortunately the worst they suffered was minor roof damage. Mother Nature is very humbling. That picture from your neck of the woods is gorgeous.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 10, 2018)

Still holding vigil for those dealing with the storm. . .

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Healing for Ringel and Mrs. R's Gizmo
Gracie
Hombre's sister
The Ringels moving in difficult transition and wellness for Ringel

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away for awhile can find their way back. And rejoice whenever somebody does!!!!_
_
Autumn in the Sam Houston National Forest (Walker County TX)



_


----------



## beautress (Oct 11, 2018)

That's beautiful, Foxfyre. Not sure where that is in the county, but there are a lot of lakes in this hill and pines county that Walker Co. is.

Well, it's early, the sun's shining, and I think I might have a couple of gallons to put in my zero turn machine and spend the rest of the day doing 14 acres...




​Have a lovely day, everybody!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 11, 2018)

I know why I won't ever move back to the Southeast.  I just don't like those unpredictable storms.  At least you all get some warning before the "big one" hits.  Up here, we get some warning when a volcano wants to blow its top, but the "big one" up here means that the worm in the earth will turn unpredictably.  It's good knowing that our CS friends down the Panhandle way are doing OK and I certainly hope that the storm surges are not a bad as they are predicting.  Good luck, y'all, and best wishes and hope coming your way still.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 11, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> I know why I won't ever move back to the Southeast.  I just don't like those unpredictable storms.  At least you all get some warning before the "big one" hits.  Up here, we get some warning when a volcano wants to blow its top, but the "big one" up here means that the worm in the earth will turn unpredictably.  It's good knowing that our CS friends down the Panhandle way are doing OK and I certainly hope that the storm surges are not a bad as they are predicting.  Good luck, y'all, and best wishes and hope coming your way still.



It's where in the SE you live in large part.  I spent more than 20 years in Florida, but it was in Tampa, which almost never gets storms in the strength that other parts of the state do.  Now I've been in central GA for about 9 years, and we haven't had any particularly bad weather here.  I believe there have been a few tornadoes in the area, but never where I am.


----------



## beautress (Oct 11, 2018)

For Montrovant, a little song:

​


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 11, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I know why I won't ever move back to the Southeast.  I just don't like those unpredictable storms.  At least you all get some warning before the "big one" hits.  Up here, we get some warning when a volcano wants to blow its top, but the "big one" up here means that the worm in the earth will turn unpredictably.  It's good knowing that our CS friends down the Panhandle way are doing OK and I certainly hope that the storm surges are not a bad as they are predicting.  Good luck, y'all, and best wishes and hope coming your way still.
> ...


I grew up on the NC coast.  Plenty of vicious storms there.  We used to run ahead of a solid wall of rain, and sometimes it would be pissing like an open faucet on one side of the highway and barely sprinkling on the other side.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 12, 2018)

Good night darlinks.  No change in the vigil list.


----------



## 007 (Oct 12, 2018)

Why did I love the Air Force? Well, I found this vid on youtube and it kinda covers it. Of course there's a lot more to it than this, but it was all about the jets. I loved the fighter jets. I loved working on them. It was incredibly exciting for a young guy, and I was good at it... I'd do it all over again in a heart beat, even if there was a war, that would make absolutely no difference to me what so ever. I always felt safe with this kind of power overhead. Whoever took this video did a pretty good job. We had these air shows every year I was at Nellis also, and we'd do a high speed pass and sonic boom the crowd. I guess they did away with that. Probably afraid it would give someone a heart attack or hurt someone's ears... but this is pretty good. This is actually what we'd go through for an ORI...operational readiness inspection, couple times a year... looked pretty much the same... except we'd all have to be wearing full chem warfare suits and don the masks when they'd set off the red colored bombs... GAS, GAS, GAS... DON YOUR MASKS...


----------



## beautress (Oct 12, 2018)

007, I especially liked seeing the F35s coordinating teamwork defensive measures to allow the helicopters to come in and safely procure the "casualties." I wasn't aware there was such a strategy, for all the war movies I (guiltily) snored my way through. _danke schoen_


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 12, 2018)

I used to spend hours at the airport in Kansas watching the 747 pilots in training do touch and gos, and sometimes they would send the big bombers and the big military cargo/transport planes up from McConnell AFB in Wichita to practice landings and takeoffs.  Salina's airport is the old WWII Schilling AFB site that was mostly closed down in the 1960's and repurposed.  Has one of the longest runways in the country and is a small town in a rural area making it perfect for training purposes.  And sometimes the Air Force and Navy fighter jets would also land there for whatever reason.  I think the government worked something out with the city that in return for handing it over free to the locals, the military could still use it when needed.  Or maybe all airports have the same arrangement.  I don't know.

The Air Force retained the housing on the base for waiting wives whose husbands were in Vietnam and it was always full with a waiting list.  Once the Vietnam War ended, they eventually closed that and tore it all down.  But it is a dandy airport capable of handling large jets despite it being a small town of about 40,000 people--probably not more than 50,000 in the whole country.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 12, 2018)

Sorry for my absence lately.  I went and had an X-ray taken of my left hand.  It revealed an anomaly and that meant more figuring on behalf of the doctors.  They concluded that I spend a night in the hospital after they scalpeled their way through my palm and retrieved a fiberous mass growing at the base of my ring finger.  Banging out dispatches with my right index finger is, to say the least, tedious.

But, there it was.  A little mass of stuff my body made without my consent or approval.  They ran a battery of tests on it and determined it was 'pre-cancerous.  Not the kind of phrase that rests lightly on the brain.  So more blood work, some decidedly unsavory medicines and a lot more visits to waiting rooms. 

Too many of those waiting rooms now have big screen TVs to mollify and distract anxious folks as they wait to be led back to the exam rooms.  And all too often those TVs have caustic talk shows blaring away.  Shows where the provenance of children, narcotic adventures and physical violence among family members is dissected and then thrown on the floor like the guts of a freshly caught bass.

Meanwhile, it has been a typical autumn week here in the Crotch of the Tri-State area.  The frost is on the pumpkin, along with everything else.  I walked with Daisy the Mutt in Thompson Park this morning.  The park has muted of the birdsong that provided a cheerful melody all summer long.  The Squirrels are chattier than ever and Daisy loves putting them back up in the trees where they belong.

Homecoming is this weekend for the ELHS Potters.  At 3-2, the boy's football team has hopes of a playoff spot next month, but I'll reserve cautious optimism on that front.  The sweet aroma of decaying leaves and pine needles fills the air.  Some trees are starting to turn and show their autumn colors.  The maples are particularly pretty now, and the red oaks will become russet brown within the next week or two.

And so I've worn a blister on that right index finger filling you in on matters of health and season.  My movie program begins next month, the day after Election Day, with a Tale of Two Bogarts.  The first film scheduled is In a Lonely Place with The Maltese Falcon on November 14.  If you're in the neighborhood, stop by and I'll provide the popcorn!


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 12, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Sorry for my absence lately.  I went and had an X-ray taken of my left hand.  It revealed an anomaly and that meant more figuring on behalf of the doctors.  They concluded that I spend a night in the hospital after they scalpeled their way through my palm and retrieved a fiberous mass growing at the base of my ring finger.  Banging out dispatches with my right index finger is, to say the least, tedious.
> 
> But, there it was.  A little mass of stuff my body made without my consent or approval.  They ran a battery of tests on it and determined it was 'pre-cancerous.  Not the kind of phrase that rests lightly on the brain.  So more blood work, some decidedly unsavory medicines and a lot more visits to waiting rooms.
> 
> ...



Hopefully they got all of the risky cells from the mass and the danger of it progressing into cancer is gone.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 12, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Sorry for my absence lately.  I went and had an X-ray taken of my left hand.  It revealed an anomaly and that meant more figuring on behalf of the doctors.  They concluded that I spend a night in the hospital after they scalpeled their way through my palm and retrieved a fiberous mass growing at the base of my ring finger.  Banging out dispatches with my right index finger is, to say the least, tedious.
> 
> But, there it was.  A little mass of stuff my body made without my consent or approval.  They ran a battery of tests on it and determined it was 'pre-cancerous.  Not the kind of phrase that rests lightly on the brain.  So more blood work, some decidedly unsavory medicines and a lot more visits to waiting rooms.
> 
> ...



Nosmo!  I have been missing you and was about to post an all points bulletin to find you.  Sorry about the hand but at least they fixed what ailed you before it would have likely been much worse.  And happy you're back.  You were a missed person.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 12, 2018)

Yesterday, I made it to 66 years old! Who woulda thunk?
Quiet day. Had some ribs Mr Gracie went and got for me. Watched tv. Went to bed. SSDD.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 12, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Yesterday, I made it to 66 years old! Who woulda thunk?
> Quiet day. Had some ribs Mr Gracie went and got for me. Watched tv. Went to bed. SSDD.








Boring but relaxing birthday pic!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 12, 2018)

Oh gosh Gracie I've bee dealing with house guests all week and didn't even look at the birthday calendar.  So sorry but belated wishes are hopefully better than none at all.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 12, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Yesterday, I made it to 66 years old! Who woulda thunk?
> Quiet day. Had some ribs Mr Gracie went and got for me. Watched tv. Went to bed. SSDD.



Happy Birthday Gracie!





I couldn't afford the extra I, these letters are expensive.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 12, 2018)

Good night darlinks.  I realy do love you guys.  No change in the vigil list.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 13, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Sorry for my absence lately.  I went and had an X-ray taken of my left hand.  It revealed an anomaly and that meant more figuring on behalf of the doctors.  They concluded that I spend a night in the hospital after they scalpeled their way through my palm and retrieved a fiberous mass growing at the base of my ring finger.  Banging out dispatches with my right index finger is, to say the least, tedious.
> 
> But, there it was.  A little mass of stuff my body made without my consent or approval.  They ran a battery of tests on it and determined it was 'pre-cancerous.  Not the kind of phrase that rests lightly on the brain.  So more blood work, some decidedly unsavory medicines and a lot more visits to waiting rooms.
> 
> ...


More often than not abnormal (pre-cancerous) cells never turn cancerous so I think the condition is misnamed.  As for your overworked index finger give it a break and use your pinky finger.........


----------



## beautress (Oct 13, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Sorry for my absence lately.  I went and had an X-ray taken of my left hand.  It revealed an anomaly and that meant more figuring on behalf of the doctors.  They concluded that I spend a night in the hospital after they scalpeled their way through my palm and retrieved a fiberous mass growing at the base of my ring finger.  Banging out dispatches with my right index finger is, to say the least, tedious.
> 
> But, there it was.  A little mass of stuff my body made without my consent or approval.  They ran a battery of tests on it and determined it was 'pre-cancerous.  Not the kind of phrase that rests lightly on the brain.  So more blood work, some decidedly unsavory medicines and a lot more visits to waiting rooms.
> 
> ...


"Precancerous?" The last time a doctor said that to me was in the early 80s. He told me to stop drinking my pot of coffee a day, and never drink more than a cup. I followed his instructions, cut back to one cup, and the next visit, my issue had disappeared completely. They probably know more now than they did back then. Hope your surgery gets rid of the problem and that it never comes back to hurt you, NoSmo. Prayers up. ^^^


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 13, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> I used to spend hours at the airport in Kansas watching the 747 pilots in training do touch and gos, and sometimes they would send the big bombers and the big military cargo/transport planes up from McConnell AFB in Wichita to practice landings and takeoffs.  Salina's airport is the old WWII Schilling AFB site that was mostly closed down in the 1960's and repurposed.  Has one of the longest runways in the country and is a small town in a rural area making it perfect for training purposes.  And sometimes the Air Force and Navy fighter jets would also land there for whatever reason.  I think the government worked something out with the city that in return for handing it over free to the locals, the military could still use it when needed.  Or maybe all airports have the same arrangement.  I don't know.
> 
> The Air Force retained the housing on the base for waiting wives whose husbands were in Vietnam and it was always full with a waiting list.  Once the Vietnam War ended, they eventually closed that and tore it all down.  But it is a dandy airport capable of handling large jets despite it being a small town of about 40,000 people--probably not more than 50,000 in the whole country.


Nowadays, flight simulators provide most of the touch-n-go and emergency landing scenarios.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 13, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Yesterday, I made it to 66 years old! Who woulda thunk?
> Quiet day. Had some ribs Mr Gracie went and got for me. Watched tv. Went to bed. SSDD.


Happy Birthday,Gracie!  You go, girl!..


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 13, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I used to spend hours at the airport in Kansas watching the 747 pilots in training do touch and gos, and sometimes they would send the big bombers and the big military cargo/transport planes up from McConnell AFB in Wichita to practice landings and takeoffs.  Salina's airport is the old WWII Schilling AFB site that was mostly closed down in the 1960's and repurposed.  Has one of the longest runways in the country and is a small town in a rural area making it perfect for training purposes.  And sometimes the Air Force and Navy fighter jets would also land there for whatever reason.  I think the government worked something out with the city that in return for handing it over free to the locals, the military could still use it when needed.  Or maybe all airports have the same arrangement.  I don't know.
> ...



I know a lot of training is done on simulators now.  But as Commander Tom Dodge told his submarine dive officer in "Down Periscope", doing it on a simulator isn't like doing it with a boat.  I would think the same thing would be true with an airplane.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 14, 2018)

Front is moving through, will drop down into the 30s tonight with high in the 40s for the next few days our first short term dip in temps this year.   Just moved the snake plant and aloe inside.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 14, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


At least with a simulator, you can practice "what-ifs" and if you screw up you don't trash a multi-million-dollar piece of equipment, or kill yourself and/or others.


----------



## 007 (Oct 15, 2018)

Last week we had temps in the 80's. This week, yesterday it snowed.

Welcome to Wisconsin.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 15, 2018)

It is just past 11 a.m. and it is 34 degrees in Albuquerque.  We went abruptly from summer with a tad of not knowing whether it wanted to be summer or autumn to winter!  Hopefully we will have a bit more autumn before the real winter sets in.  Dusting of snow on the mountain tops though.  It's coming.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 15, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> It is just past 11 a.m. and it is 34 degrees in Albuquerque.  We went abruptly from summer with a tad of not knowing whether it wanted to be summer or autumn to winter!  Hopefully we will have a bit more autumn before the real winter sets in.  Dusting of snow on the mountain tops though.  It's coming.


Yeah, 34 degrees here this morning but later this week highs are expected to be in the 60s.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 15, 2018)

We got down to the 50s late at night a couple of days ago.  It got as high as 82 degrees today during the afternoon, though.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 15, 2018)

Snowed at my house this morning too 007.  Not ready for this...  just saying.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 15, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> We got down to the 50s late at night a couple of days ago.  It got as high as 82 degrees today during the afternoon, though.



82 degrees is annoying--REAL annoying--in October.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 15, 2018)

Just got back from the wife's surgeon's appointment, checking out a lump in her butt.  She had a CT scan last week, the doc was looking at the report and it may not be all that good.  The scan showed not only a lump in her butt but a mass on her spleen, kidneys and lung.........  They'll remove the lump in her butt hopefully this Wednesday, if not then the following Wednesday and she sees her cancer doc about everything else later this month.  Keep her in your prayers.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 15, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Just got back from the wife's surgeon's appointment, checking out a lump in her butt.  She had a CT scan last week, the doc was looking at the report and it may not be all that good.  The scan showed not only a lump in her butt but a mass on her spleen, kidneys and lung.........  They'll remove the lump in her butt hopefully this Wednesday, if not then the following Wednesday and she sees her cancer doc about everything else later this month.  Keep her in your prayers.



WQ and I will most definitely keep you both in our prayers.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 15, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Just got back from the wife's surgeon's appointment, checking out a lump in her butt.  She had a CT scan last week, the doc was looking at the report and it may not be all that good.  The scan showed not only a lump in her butt but a mass on her spleen, kidneys and lung.........  They'll remove the lump in her butt hopefully this Wednesday, if not then the following Wednesday and she sees her cancer doc about everything else later this month.  Keep her in your prayers.



You are in both our prayers for you.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 15, 2018)

It rained really hard here this afternoon.
Mr. P got stuck in town for about an hour.
Good thing he was in his truck, because we have about 6 washes to dive through when it rains heavily.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 15, 2018)

Sherry said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just got back from the wife's surgeon's appointment, checking out a lump in her butt.  She had a CT scan last week, the doc was looking at the report and it may not be all that good.  The scan showed not only a lump in her butt but a mass on her spleen, kidneys and lung.........  They'll remove the lump in her butt hopefully this Wednesday, if not then the following Wednesday and she sees her cancer doc about everything else later this month.  Keep her in your prayers.
> ...



How are you guys doing after your hurricane?
I hope all is fine.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 16, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Just got back from the wife's surgeon's appointment, checking out a lump in her butt.  She had a CT scan last week, the doc was looking at the report and it may not be all that good.  The scan showed not only a lump in her butt but a mass on her spleen, kidneys and lung.........  They'll remove the lump in her butt hopefully this Wednesday, if not then the following Wednesday and she sees her cancer doc about everything else later this month.  Keep her in your prayers.



Prayers for sure.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 16, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Gracie
Hombre's sister
Mrs. Ringel and Ringel and impending diagnosis
And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away for awhile can find their way back. And rejoice whenever somebody does!!!!_
_
*Autumn in Florida*



_


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 16, 2018)

I went to the dentist today for the first time in a long time; they had a deal for cleaning/exam/xray.  Turns out I need about $3500 worth of treatment for my gums.    I might be able to get that down to $2800 with a dental insurance plan they recommended, but I'll have to call and find out about that.  Either way, that's going to make a big cut into my savings as I'm heading toward the time I'll be needing to move out.

On the (possibly) plus side, I may not be moving out in December, but staying until more like May.  That's still a bit up in the air atm.  If it's December, I was counting on having my savings in case it takes longer than I'd like to get a job once I get my degree.

After spending in the neighborhood of $1000 on my car's AC, and some more on other car repairs, some hundreds more on testing and vaccination for my upcoming internship, this sort of expense really sucks.  I don't think leaving it to get worse is a great idea, though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 16, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> I went to the dentist today for the first time in a long time; they had a deal for cleaning/exam/xray.  Turns out I need about $3500 worth of treatment for my gums.    I might be able to get that down to $2800 with a dental insurance plan they recommended, but I'll have to call and find out about that.  Either way, that's going to make a big cut into my savings as I'm heading toward the time I'll be needing to move out.
> 
> On the (possibly) plus side, I may not be moving out in December, but staying until more like May.  That's still a bit up in the air atm.  If it's December, I was counting on having my savings in case it takes longer than I'd like to get a job once I get my degree.
> 
> After spending in the neighborhood of $1000 on my car's AC, and some more on other car repairs, some hundreds more on testing and vaccination for my upcoming internship, this sort of expense really sucks.  I don't think leaving it to get worse is a great idea, though.



Dental costs can be horrible and when you don't have money coming in, they are horrendous.  You might consider a second opinion, but yes, don't put off necessary work until you have serious problems.  You also might check in to see if you qualify for Georgia Medicaid, at least short term.  Some state plans do cover at least some dental.  Most don't though.  And if Georgia has a dental school, or there is one nearby in a neighboring state, you can sometimes get serious dental work done free if you're willing to risk having it done by dental students in training.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 16, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Just got back from the wife's surgeon's appointment, checking out a lump in her butt.  She had a CT scan last week, the doc was looking at the report and it may not be all that good.  The scan showed not only a lump in her butt but a mass on her spleen, kidneys and lung.........  They'll remove the lump in her butt hopefully this Wednesday, if not then the following Wednesday and she sees her cancer doc about everything else later this month.  Keep her in your prayers.


Prayers up for both of you, but especially Mrs. R in this trying time.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 16, 2018)

Monday morning was frozen.  Ice on the puddles and frost on everything else.  This is only the second frosty morning here and it's mid-October already.  This morning, we were back up to 45F, no frost but it had poured rain all night.  Everything is saturated and walking anywhere in the yard means having to have the mud boots on.  This really sucks because the weight of the rain pooling in some of my temporary shelters has collapsed them.  As soon as I've done my lunch, I'm going out and going to try to reinforce those that are still salvageable.
The well diggers came yesterday.  They hit bedrock at about 70 ft.  Today they have been digging through what looks like red sandstone, almost Georgia red.  The well they drilled last week made water after about 260 ft.  We're higher than that property but I certainly hope we don't have to go too much deeper for water.  These guys charge $42/linear foot!  And after we get water, we'll have to have the pump installed.  But I am looking forward to having my own water source on site.  I won't have to tote those 5 gal containers from town anymore.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 16, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I went to the dentist today for the first time in a long time; they had a deal for cleaning/exam/xray.  Turns out I need about $3500 worth of treatment for my gums.    I might be able to get that down to $2800 with a dental insurance plan they recommended, but I'll have to call and find out about that.  Either way, that's going to make a big cut into my savings as I'm heading toward the time I'll be needing to move out.
> ...



Unfortunately in Georgia I have to be either older or much younger, or have a disability, to qualify for Medicaid.  Income alone isn't enough.


----------



## beautress (Oct 16, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Just got back from the wife's surgeon's appointment, checking out a lump in her butt.  She had a CT scan last week, the doc was looking at the report and it may not be all that good.  The scan showed not only a lump in her butt but a mass on her spleen, kidneys and lung.........  They'll remove the lump in her butt hopefully this Wednesday, if not then the following Wednesday and she sees her cancer doc about everything else later this month.  Keep her in your prayers.


Prayers up for Mrs. Ringel.


----------



## beautress (Oct 16, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> I went to the dentist today for the first time in a long time; they had a deal for cleaning/exam/xray.  Turns out I need about $3500 worth of treatment for my gums.    I might be able to get that down to $2800 with a dental insurance plan they recommended, but I'll have to call and find out about that.  Either way, that's going to make a big cut into my savings as I'm heading toward the time I'll be needing to move out.
> 
> On the (possibly) plus side, I may not be moving out in December, but staying until more like May.  That's still a bit up in the air atm.  If it's December, I was counting on having my savings in case it takes longer than I'd like to get a job once I get my degree.
> 
> After spending in the neighborhood of $1000 on my car's AC, and some more on other car repairs, some hundreds more on testing and vaccination for my upcoming internship, this sort of expense really sucks.  I don't think leaving it to get worse is a great idea, though.


Hope all goes well with your dental work, medical needs and landing that job, Montrovant.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 16, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Just got back from the wife's surgeon's appointment, checking out a lump in her butt.  She had a CT scan last week, the doc was looking at the report and it may not be all that good.  The scan showed not only a lump in her butt but a mass on her spleen, kidneys and lung.........  They'll remove the lump in her butt hopefully this Wednesday, if not then the following Wednesday and she sees her cancer doc about everything else later this month.  Keep her in your prayers.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 16, 2018)

beautress said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I went to the dentist today for the first time in a long time; they had a deal for cleaning/exam/xray.  Turns out I need about $3500 worth of treatment for my gums.    I might be able to get that down to $2800 with a dental insurance plan they recommended, but I'll have to call and find out about that.  Either way, that's going to make a big cut into my savings as I'm heading toward the time I'll be needing to move out.
> ...



Maybe God's way of getting you a job in a dental office?


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 16, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> I went to the dentist today for the first time in a long time; they had a deal for cleaning/exam/xray.  Turns out I need about $3500 worth of treatment for my gums.    I might be able to get that down to $2800 with a dental insurance plan they recommended, but I'll have to call and find out about that.  Either way, that's going to make a big cut into my savings as I'm heading toward the time I'll be needing to move out.
> 
> On the (possibly) plus side, I may not be moving out in December, but staying until more like May.  That's still a bit up in the air atm.  If it's December, I was counting on having my savings in case it takes longer than I'd like to get a job once I get my degree.
> 
> After spending in the neighborhood of $1000 on my car's AC, and some more on other car repairs, some hundreds more on testing and vaccination for my upcoming internship, this sort of expense really sucks.  I don't think leaving it to get worse is a great idea, though.


Gum work?  What kind?  I asking because most gum disease is corrected with proper brushing and flossing.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 16, 2018)

beautress said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just got back from the wife's surgeon's appointment, checking out a lump in her butt.  She had a CT scan last week, the doc was looking at the report and it may not be all that good.  The scan showed not only a lump in her butt but a mass on her spleen, kidneys and lung.........  They'll remove the lump in her butt hopefully this Wednesday, if not then the following Wednesday and she sees her cancer doc about everything else later this month.  Keep her in your prayers.
> ...


Thanks, I'm actually pretty scared so is the wife of course.  I'm scared because years ago my best friend was diagnosed with renal cancer, stage four, even with chemo he was dead in less than a year, if the doctors would have caught it a year before he probably would have survived.  We'll know more in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 16, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I went to the dentist today for the first time in a long time; they had a deal for cleaning/exam/xray.  Turns out I need about $3500 worth of treatment for my gums.    I might be able to get that down to $2800 with a dental insurance plan they recommended, but I'll have to call and find out about that.  Either way, that's going to make a big cut into my savings as I'm heading toward the time I'll be needing to move out.
> ...



Scaling and root planing (or deep cleaning), then putting in antibiotics.


----------



## beautress (Oct 17, 2018)

Good morning, everyone. Don't know what happened to my post. I hit "post reply" and it erased all my stuff.

Anyway, today we're having a day at the beach to ease everyone's aches and so they will have the best day ever. 




​


----------



## beautress (Oct 17, 2018)

So far, I unpacked a printer for my new computer, then found there was no place to plug it in, right after I went online to get help. lol!

Yesterday, I went to the Charity Bees monthly workshop and proceeded to screw up sewing scraps of batting together for the little purple quilt top I brought, because I forgot to iron the backing fabric, and of course, that resulted in wrinkles forming after pinning it all together. So whoever has the misfortune of quilting it will have a mess when they're through. I told the chairwoman of the problem, and as I was leaving, I noticed it disappeared, so I'm not sure it will get done right, because I didn't write a note and pin it on anywhere. It looks like you could just quilt it with no headache... /fret and fuss, fret and fuss... 

I need a day at the beach!!!! And now, not later. 

Well, when the going gets tough, the tough go shopping. Heading out to Walmart to get a plug-in for the printer and all things computer. I hope I can figure out how to get back to Hewlett Packard. I'm so electronically-challenged that I feel panic when I open a new anything for computer use. For the first time ever, I empathize with Mister Magoo.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 17, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Do consider getting a second opinion though.  A full mouth scaling at my dentist costs about $800 to $900 without insurance.  Perhaps they need to do other work such as root canals and crowns that would run the cost up a whole bunch more.  But $3800 seems awfully expensive just for scaling and planing.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 17, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



The scaling and planing would run about $1300, the rest of the cost is the antibiotics they'd put in.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 17, 2018)

beautress said:


> So far, I unpacked a printer for my new computer, then found there was no place to plug it in, right after I went online to get help. lol!
> 
> Yesterday, I went to the Charity Bees monthly workshop and proceeded to screw up sewing scraps of batting together for the little purple quilt top I brought, because I forgot to iron the backing fabric, and of course, that resulted in wrinkles forming after pinning it all together. So whoever has the misfortune of quilting it will have a mess when they're through. I told the chairwoman of the problem, and as I was leaving, I noticed it disappeared, so I'm not sure it will get done right, because I didn't write a note and pin it on anywhere. It looks like you could just quilt it with no headache... /fret and fuss, fret and fuss...
> 
> ...



I can so appreciate that.  I am really REALLY untechy when it comes to electronics and Hombre is much MUCH worse than I am--he is not at all intuitive where I can kind of sort of sense or anticipate how something is supposed to work.  But believe me, we are in a lot of trouble when I am the I.T. person around here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 17, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I guess around 42% of adults need at least some of that kind of work in a lifetime and once we are over age 30, we are likely to need at least some serious dental work.  I have never had scaling and planing so I can't speak from experience there, but that sure seems expensive for that particular procedure.  But if you trust your dentist, you are a much better judge of it than I am.

Here is an informative article and I assume you still have all 32 of your teeth and it does seem to support the price you were quoted:
Scaling and Root Planing | Procedure Cost & Recovery Info


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 17, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Try a dental school. I get my teeth cleaned for $15 at the University. Some of the school can treat periodontal disease and gingivitis.


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 17, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Keeping prayers in my thoughts for your wife. Keep us updated.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 17, 2018)

drifter said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



Today is the day they meet with the onocologist.  Keeping my fingers crossed and the prayers going.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 17, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Antibiotics aren't anywhere near that expensive, sounds excessive to me.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 17, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Not yet, today was the day they took the lump out of her butt, the mass he removed was 2 inches in diameter.  She's on the phone now with the cancer center.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 17, 2018)

I was going to give this info to Ringel via private message but then I thought why not inform everybody.  Most of us will either have cancer or have someone close to us who receives that dreaded diagnosis.

We have dear friends in the north Texas Panhandle.  Tommy was in his 60's when a cancer developed on his ear and he ignored it until we was well into his 70's.  By that time it had involved most of his ear that was black and becoming painful.  When he consulted an onocologist all they could offer him was amputation of the ear and chemo but not a great deal of hope for a cure and a strong probability it had metastacized.

He opted instead to go with something called the Budwig Protocol developed by a scientist physician, Johanna Budwig in Germany.  Now most medical people will tell you this offers some good nutrition but is essentially a snake oil fantasy and there is no study showing this to be an effective cure for cancer or anything else.

But, he followed her program faithfully.  Within two weeks he noticed considerably less pain and by six weeks the tumor(s) had shrunk significantly.  He stayed on the program following it faithfully--and that was no mean feat for a meat and potatoes staunch Texas farmer/rancher type.  Within six months he returned to his onocologist in Amarillo and was pronounced cancer free.  They just told him whatever he was doing keep it up.

Others report good results using the protocol to help with arthritis and other auto immune type illnesses.

He no longer stays on the strict protocol but is on a much less strict maintenance program that utilizes a lot of the recipes etc. which means he eats a lot healthier, but he can also enjoy an off-diet treat once in awhile.  That was five years ago and he is still cancer free.

*I am NOT saying anybody should do this or go against doctor's advice*.  But when Hombre's sister could not tolerate chemo for colon cancer, she is trying this.  So far so good though too soon for a verdict.  But if you want to roll the dice, this option is out there.  I am going on it myself.

*IMPORTANT:  Do use the authentic Budwig program Dr. Budwig developed as there are groups calling themselves Budwig Centers who don't really follow her program religiously.*  You can order her books, translated into English, on line--Amazon.com for instance--and there is good information on line.  Hombre and I do frequently have the morning flax oil/cottage cheese quark with fresh ground flax seed smoothie in lieu of breakfast and it does wonders for our overall health.  Doing the 24/7 protocol will involve that morning smoothie, but also lots of other do's and don'ts better researched on line or from her book(s).

Dr. Budwig died in 2003 at the age of 95 but many are still using her protocol and it sure won't hurt anybody.  And if it works, well, I still believe in miracles.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 17, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Not yet, today was the day they took the lump out of her butt, the mass he removed was 2 inches in diameter.  She's on the phone now with the cancer center.



...gee, I always figured Ringel was taller than two inches....


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 17, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Not yet, today was the day they took the lump out of her butt, the mass he removed was 2 inches in diameter.  She's on the phone now with the cancer center.
> ...


I'm two and a quarter inches tall.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 17, 2018)

Pretty stressful lately, even though we both had a fairly good night's sleep we both ended up taking early afternoon naps.  She slept for two hours, I fell asleep in my office chair for three hours.  One minute I was playing solitaire the next thing I know it I was waking up and it was 5 PM.............


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 17, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



12.5% growth spurt.  Impressive.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 17, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Pretty stressful lately, even though we both had a fairly good night's sleep we both ended up taking early afternoon naps.  She slept for two hours, I fell asleep in my office chair for three hours.  One minute I was playing solitaire the next thing I know it I was waking up and it was 5 PM.............



There is a young lady on FB, a local, who has fought long and hard against cancer.  She has the best attitude and smile you have ever seen.  I am inspired and humbled often.


----------



## 007 (Oct 17, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> Snowed at my house this morning too 007.  Not ready for this...  just saying.


For some reason I think we could be in for a doozie this winter, pard, if for no other reason than we're really overdue. We just haven't had a bad winter for a long time, I'd say 5 years at least. I remember it was pretty cold for awhile 5 years or so ago, and we got more snow than we have had, but the last 4 years we really haven't gotten squat. I just feel it... I think we're going to get slammed this winter. I'm ready anyway... I've been wondering why I bought the big snow blower attachment for the John Deere anyway...


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 18, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Gracie
Hombre's sister
Mrs. Ringel and Ringel and impending diagnosis
And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away for awhile can find their way back. And rejoice whenever somebody does!!!!_
_
*Autumn in WIsconsin*



_


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 18, 2018)

In the last 4 days we've had mist and rain though mostly mist as the clouds are literally hugging the ground.  Looks like we might get a brief respite then more rain/mist.  That's a good thing however I miss the bright warm sun...........


----------



## beautress (Oct 18, 2018)

Going up to the quilt room, leaving some of our local favorite Shipley's donuts here:




​Top o' the morning, all! Have a loverly day.


----------



## beautress (Oct 18, 2018)

This one is for gallantwarrior and the beautiful aspen trees that show fall color before winter sets in too deeply...




​


----------



## beautress (Oct 18, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> In the last 4 days we've had mist and rain though mostly mist as the clouds are literally hugging the ground.  Looks like we might get a brief respite then more rain/mist.  That's a good thing however I miss the bright warm sun...........


It's been a deluge around here for a week. Today, though, there's been a slight letup, although the cloud cover is ever present. It's also 20 degrees colder than usual Octobers. It makes you wonder if the North Pole has moved a little toward the south... Nah, they say it's all water temperature in greater oceana


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 18, 2018)

beautress said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > In the last 4 days we've had mist and rain though mostly mist as the clouds are literally hugging the ground.  Looks like we might get a brief respite then more rain/mist.  That's a good thing however I miss the bright warm sun...........
> ...


Yeah, with any luck we'll have a colder, wetter winter this year.  Well luck for us in the drought stricken areas not so much for people in areas that are already wet.


----------



## beautress (Oct 18, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Monday morning was frozen.  Ice on the puddles and frost on everything else.  This is only the second frosty morning here and it's mid-October already.  This morning, we were back up to 45F, no frost but it had poured rain all night.  Everything is saturated and walking anywhere in the yard means having to have the mud boots on.  This really sucks because the weight of the rain pooling in some of my temporary shelters has collapsed them.  As soon as I've done my lunch, I'm going out and going to try to reinforce those that are still salvageable.
> The well diggers came yesterday.  They hit bedrock at about 70 ft.  Today they have been digging through what looks like red sandstone, almost Georgia red.  The well they drilled last week made water after about 260 ft.  We're higher than that property but I certainly hope we don't have to go too much deeper for water.  These guys charge $42/linear foot!  And after we get water, we'll have to have the pump installed.  But I am looking forward to having my own water source on site.  I won't have to tote those 5 gal containers from town anymore.


Hope you give us an update on how the new well is working out. My well went down about a month ago, and it wasn't cheap to get new pipes put in as deep down as they had to go. It took 3 of them hours to replace pipes, and then they had to run off a lot of the cloudy water until it turned clear and clean again. It can be a hundred degrees here for over a month in summertime, but as long as I've been here, the water is cold all year around. I'm guessing we're over a huge underground lake with waters originating in Canadian glaciers many hundreds of miles up north. It's still cold when it gets here, and stays cold whatever the weather. That's nice most of the year. Just sayin'.


----------



## beautress (Oct 18, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


When living in Wyoming for 35 years, almost every year was a drought. The only year that I recall having decent rainfall was the year following the Good Friday snowstorm in or near to 1983. Found some pictures that are very close to what I remember. We were housebound for nearly a week.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 18, 2018)

beautress said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


Reminds me of the Colorado Rockies in the mid 70s.


----------



## beautress (Oct 18, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Denver and Casper were both mile-high cities, But the Silver State had spring when we of the Equality State were pretty snowed in come March and April. That Good Friday storm was the worse I remember, but I'm not sure I had the  year right. Also, some of those pictures I chose just looked like what we had. I'm not sure where they were actually taken. 12 feet of snow in two days can look pretty much the same, wherever else it falls. The Rockies frequently have huge snow buildups, in whatever state of the US or Canada in which they are closer to the sun.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 18, 2018)

beautress said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


I was in Colorado Springs, just slightly higher in elevation than Denver........


----------



## beautress (Oct 18, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Well, my husband, God rest his soul, had frequent business conferences in Colorado Springs, and I grew fond of the Broadmoor Hotel after a few stays there back in the early 70s. That whole city and the area were so beautiful, I was not surprised when I read that Katherine Lee Bates began the words to "America the Beautiful" on the pinnacle of Pike's Peak during her 1893 visit to Colorado Springs, which is near to the mountain as you probably know better than I do. America the Beautiful - Wikipedia


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 18, 2018)

007 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Snowed at my house this morning too 007.  Not ready for this...  just saying.
> ...


Same here, pard.  It's still high 40's and 50's here and no hard freeze. This is so weird. We've had some ball-busting rain, though.  If it snows like it has rained, we're in trouble when it finally comes.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 18, 2018)

beautress said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Monday morning was frozen.  Ice on the puddles and frost on everything else.  This is only the second frosty morning here and it's mid-October already.  This morning, we were back up to 45F, no frost but it had poured rain all night.  Everything is saturated and walking anywhere in the yard means having to have the mud boots on.  This really sucks because the weight of the rain pooling in some of my temporary shelters has collapsed them.  As soon as I've done my lunch, I'm going out and going to try to reinforce those that are still salvageable.
> ...


Well (pun intended), they drilled to about 340 ft and the water blew out of the hole!  These guys drill most wells between here and Fairbanks and they told me they had NEVER seen so much water out of a bedrock well.  They were getting 50 gal/MIN!.  I now have more than enough water than I'll ever need for a dairy.  The well went to 340 ft before hitting plenty of water and the head pressure brings the level up to about 75 ft from the surface.  Just the hole cost me over $15000, the pump will cost more but we'll dig the supply lines our self.  Having a reliable water supply is well worth the cost.  And, it's not unusual for this area for a well to cost this much.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 18, 2018)

beautress said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > In the last 4 days we've had mist and rain though mostly mist as the clouds are literally hugging the ground.  Looks like we might get a brief respite then more rain/mist.  That's a good thing however I miss the bright warm sun...........
> ...



One of my old high school classmates lives on the shore of Lake Texhoma and has been posting the amazing (and alarming) rise of water there.  That's well north of you but the flooding seems to be very widespread.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 18, 2018)

Did you know:  A pumpkins circumference divided by a pumpkins diameter
= pumpkin pi?

I just learned that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 18, 2018)

And finally:


----------



## 007 (Oct 18, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


I think Alaska and Wisconsin seem to get much of the same type weather. I know Alaska is lot further north than Wisconsin but it must be the jet stream that makes them so similar. 

We didn't really get a Fall. It went from rain, rain, rain with 80 degrees to cold. We had frost again this morning, second time now, so the trees are really confused. They had all green leaves and now it's freezing on them, no gradual decrease in temps this year so our nice Fall leaves colors are kinda non existent. 

Tell ya one thing though, this year I'm buying a cab for my John Deere. I'm tired of eating snow. Doesn't seem to matter if there's a breeze or not, that thing blows snow so hard that some of it is just going to come back and hit you, and if there is a breeze, damn, I look like Frosty the snow man when I'm done. Might even put a little heater in the cab if I can find a kit. I'll do my snow blowing in style, warm and dry, and I'll be loving it if we do get a bad winter for snow.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 18, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Gracie
Hombre's sister
Mrs. Ringel and Ringel and impending diagnosis
And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away for awhile can find their way back. And rejoice whenever somebody does!!!!

We are bound to have at least one Coffee Shopper from the Equity State, but Beutress lived there long enough to qualify:
*Autumn in Wyoming*



_


----------



## beautress (Oct 18, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I think you will have very clean water for life, gallantwarrior. Needless to mention, if you ever sell, you will reclaim the expense of the well in property value, I hope. I'm so glad you have your own precious source. Now if my well runs out of cold water here in Walker County sometime this winter, I'll know it went up in the air at your place up north!  (just kidding) Here are some aquifers in the US, but it doesn't speak about the sources nor show tinier ones. I don't understand why I get such good, cold water even in the hottest months of the year that follow summer's solstice and often up through Christmas Day. The [pipes we replaced last month went down 320 feet, I think they said.



​


----------



## beautress (Oct 18, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> And finally:


Now, how did you know, Foxfyre?


----------



## 007 (Oct 18, 2018)

Yeah I did it... I just popped on a nice John Deere cab for the X720... gotta have it... winter is coming. I just hope it fits under the small garage door I have for the JD...

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01BLL0ZKG/?tag=ff0d01-20


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 19, 2018)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


We still use man-powered snow removal equipment most of the time. My partner has rigged the two snow blowers in the shovel of the tractor for longer jobs. And we have a guy who comes out with a plow truck when things get really bad. I'm just surprised that we're still well above freezing and our typically lower temps this time of year.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 19, 2018)

beautress said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


I think well water stays a pretty standard temperature within a certain depth, like caves stay cooler as you go deeper, but the water won't freeze unless it's close to the surface.  320 seems pretty deep, though, just like the hole they punched into the ground up here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 19, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Yes.  Our well up on the mountain was very deep and the water temp straight from the well was constant.  And it was cold.  However the water was pumped into a pressure tank that gave us good water pressure in the house and if the water sat in the tank for awhile before we used it, it would be whatever the temperature was in the garage.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 19, 2018)

peach174 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Thanks, Peach. We came out unscathed here on the Nature Coast.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 19, 2018)

Had sunshine most of the day plus it hit 70 degrees......  So much for mostly cloudy and lower 60s.........


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 20, 2018)

We're finally getting fall weather here, I wore a jacket to the little one's soccer game Thursday evening.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 20, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Gracie
Hombre's sister
Mrs. Ringel and Ringel and impending diagnosis
And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away for awhile can find their way back. And rejoice whenever somebody does!!!!_
_
*Autumn in Georgia*






_


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 20, 2018)

Good morning everybody.  Today is house tidying, a bit of grocery shopping for our Sunday luncheon, and hours and hours and hours and HOURS of college football.  I am in Pro and College pickems groups and have a fantasy football team, but I'm still really REALLY glad when football season is over.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 20, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Today is house tidying, a bit of grocery shopping for our Sunday luncheon, and hours and hours and hours and HOURS of college football.  I am in Pro and College pickems groups and have a fantasy football team, but I'm still really REALLY glad when football season is over.



I don't pay attention to college football.  On the other hand, season 3 of Daredevil is out on Netflix, and I'm the only one in the house today, so today may be a binge-watching day for me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 20, 2018)

Ten days away. . . are you ready?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 20, 2018)

Just checking in before heading to the grocery store.  Thought you might enjoy this rare photo of a mother wrench feeding her young:


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 20, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


And so it will be here, too.


----------



## beautress (Oct 20, 2018)

Sherry said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


So happy you were safe, Sherry. I've been praying for your not-so-fortunate fellow Floridians who lost an awful lot there.


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 20, 2018)

I went metal detecting all day with my boyfriend and bro in law. We had a lot of fun. My boyfriend has a drone and flew it around while me and bro in law went digging.

Now I'm all tired and have no weed or kratom SO sad!


----------



## 007 (Oct 20, 2018)

SNOWED here today, second time, hard for a time. Didn't really accumulate but wow, this is OCTOBER. Glad I ordered that cab for the John Deere, and never thought I'd ever have to hurry to get the snowblower and such on the JD this early but I'm thinking I better get to it.


----------



## 007 (Oct 20, 2018)

drifter said:


> I went metal detecting all day with my boyfriend and bro in law. We had a lot of fun. My boyfriend has a drone and flew it around while me and bro in law went digging.
> 
> Now I'm all tired and have no weed or kratom SO sad!


VERY COOL, drifter... can I ask what kind of metal detector you have?


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 20, 2018)

007 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I went metal detecting all day with my boyfriend and bro in law. We had a lot of fun. My boyfriend has a drone and flew it around while me and bro in law went digging.
> ...



Mines a mine lab. It's like this one. I am learning how to metal detect from my bro in law.


----------



## 007 (Oct 20, 2018)

drifter said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


Man that's cool. I used to have an old Whites that my Dad gave me. I had a lot of fun with that and found some cool stuff. I've looked at new ones on Amazon many times and even have this one... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B006J61ZKS/?tag=ff0d01-20 ... saved in my wish list. I've tried to read up on what they do and reviews and pick out a good one that wasn't really expensive. I have the pouch and digger tool and small detector wand saved in my list too. I'll buy that one of these days.


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 20, 2018)

007 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Garrett's real good. Do you look for Gold and Silver or coins and relics or everything?


----------



## 007 (Oct 20, 2018)

drifter said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


Whatever I can find... 

Not going to find any gold around here in Wisconsin unless it's jewelry, but lost coins and stuff is fun to look for, old fairgrounds and around old house foundations, it's just a lot of fun as you well know. I wish I had another one... now I want another one...


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 21, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Gracie
Hombre's sister
Mrs. Ringel and Ringel and impending diagnosis
And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away for awhile can find their way back. And rejoice whenever somebody does!!!!

*Autumn in New Mexico*



_


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 21, 2018)

Another bright sunny day that was supposed to be mostly cloudy........  Not that I'm complaining.


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 21, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Another bright sunny day that was supposed to be mostly cloudy........  Not that I'm complaining.



Any updates on your wife? How is she holding up?


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 21, 2018)

drifter said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Another bright sunny day that was supposed to be mostly cloudy........  Not that I'm complaining.
> ...


Doing fine for now but we still have to see the oncologist.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 21, 2018)

drifter said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Another bright sunny day that was supposed to be mostly cloudy........  Not that I'm complaining.
> ...


Oh and we tried Todzilla, sorry, we weren't impressed.  The High Chaparral Cafe has better burgers and they're cheaper.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 22, 2018)

Hail to the Redskins!  Hail victory!  My beloved Redskins beat Dallas yesterday.  All is well in the world!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 22, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> Hail to the Redskins!  Hail victory!  My beloved Redskins beat Dallas yesterday.  All is well in the world!!!



Well, as a Dallas fan, I'll give you a grudging congratulations.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 23, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Gracie
Hombre's sister
Mrs. Ringel and Ringel and impending diagnosis
And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away for awhile can find their way back. And rejoice whenever somebody does!!!!

*Autumn in Arizona*



_


----------



## beautress (Oct 23, 2018)

Rain, rain, go away! *sigh*


----------



## beautress (Oct 23, 2018)

I mean, "good morning, all."


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 23, 2018)

beautress said:


> Rain, rain, go away! *sigh*


Yeah but more may be on the way.  Hurricane Willa is hitting the Mexican west coast between Mazatain and Puerto Vallarta heading northeast.  We're expecting upwards of three inches of rain over the next couple of days because of it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 23, 2018)

beautress said:


> I mean, "good morning, all."


Bah, humbug!!!


----------



## beautress (Oct 23, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Rain, rain, go away! *sigh*
> ...


Oh, no! Gonna have to revamp expenditures to include another rain coat this week. lol It rained all night long last night. "When the going gets tough, the tough go shopping!" Needless to mention, the old umbrella decided to stay hidden from wherever it was put a few weeks ago.


----------



## beautress (Oct 23, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > I mean, "good morning, all."
> ...


Meanie. /running for cover


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 23, 2018)

beautress said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


Ya might want to consider something more useful than an umbrella.......


----------



## beautress (Oct 23, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Yebbut a raincoat and umbrella are cheaper...


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 23, 2018)

beautress said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


Well you can turn the raincoat into a life vest and use the umbrella as a sail........


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 23, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



It really doesn't seem fair that Texas is getting all that rain they don't need and we aren't getting much when we desperately need it.  The Rio Grande is as low as I've ever seen it and everything is pretty parched despite some light intermittent showers this past week.  So we need good soaking rains and we could get some today, but it will be drying out again tomorrow though hopefully we will have a wetter than usual winter.

On the other hand, looking at the path of Hurricane Willa, it does look like Beautress will be the bulls eye of all that moisture pushing inland and is forecast to bring flooding rain.   And ya'll sure don't need it.  So keep your powder dry and all that.


----------



## beautress (Oct 23, 2018)

Reminds me of this song...
​


----------



## beautress (Oct 23, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


Willa's supposed to be so massive, maybe it will shed some wet stuff in your direction. I'm willing to give a little rain back to anyone who needs it!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 23, 2018)

beautress said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



We can only hope on our end.  And thanks for sharing.


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 23, 2018)

beautress said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I love rain send it over. Lately, I've been on a shopping spree for a variety of pretty rain boots  and we don't get a lot of rain so I am not sure why I want them so bad.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 23, 2018)

In bed early last night.  It was my turn to meet Amazon at 4:30 am today.  Just as I get into bed Mrs. Liberty informs me that my mom is going in for back surgery TODAY.  Some sort of bone spur pressing on her nerve causing a great deal of leg pain.  All seems well, had to travel 90 minutes one way to the hospital though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 23, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> In bed early last night.  It was my turn to meet Amazon at 4:30 am today.  Just as I get into bed Mrs. Liberty informs me that my mom is going in for back surgery TODAY.  Some sort of bone spur pressing on her nerve causing a great deal of leg pain.  All seems well, had to travel 90 minutes one way to the hospital though.



So she had the surgery and it was successful?  She'll go on the list until we know.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 24, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Gracie
Hombre's sister
Mrs. Ringel and Ringel and impending diagnosis
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!_
_
*Autumn in Michigan*



_


----------



## Sbiker (Oct 24, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



It's sad to hear it. If the way to share rain through distance exists, you could take some of rains from here  It seems, women autumn just ended, there are only fallen leaves and rain weather without cold days. Maybe you should visit Moscow these days? (to take a part at Moscow hackaton of MLH - have you ever seen true Russian hackers? )


----------



## Sbiker (Oct 24, 2018)

beautress said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Let's organize a business for rain delivery. We'll take prepaid of 100$ from any who wants rain next day and honestly return it, if next day will be dry  We don't sell rain, but we sell hope! )


----------



## Sbiker (Oct 24, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Do you mean two umbrellas?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 24, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Hey sbiker.  Good to see you.  Have been missing you and hope you have been well.

Most of what I know of Russia is from the movies, documentaries, and the histories I have read plus a few Russian friends and associates along the way.  To us, Russia really isn't seen as a vacation destination as much as other parts of Europe or Asia, but I would like to visit there just the same.


----------



## beautress (Oct 24, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


Yes. The first one to use now and the other to use when I lose the first one.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 24, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> In bed early last night.  It was my turn to meet Amazon at 4:30 am today.  Just as I get into bed Mrs. Liberty informs me that my mom is going in for back surgery TODAY.  Some sort of bone spur pressing on her nerve causing a great deal of leg pain.  All seems well, had to travel 90 minutes one way to the hospital though.


I hope the surgery is successful.  Back pain, and associated other (leg) pain is pretty debilitating. Otherwise healthy older people can be crippled by that kind of thing. Good luck!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 24, 2018)

Rain, again!!!  It poured all last night.  It was about 42F when I got up around 5 am, made a pot of coffee, started a fire, and settled in to read for a couple of hours.  If this rain keeps up, we'll have some record-breaking snows when Winter finally does show up.  I'm making sure my snow blowers are working well.  At least I've had some reprieve getting things more in order for the snowy season.  No matter how much you do, you are never quite prepared.


----------



## beautress (Oct 24, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Rain, again!!!  It poured all last night.  It was about 42F when I got up around 5 am, made a pot of coffee, started a fire, and settled in to read for a couple of hours.  If this rain keeps up, we'll have some record-breaking snows when Winter finally does show up.  I'm making sure my snow blowers are working well.  At least I've had some reprieve getting things more in order for the snowy season.  No matter how much you do, you are never quite prepared.


Brrrr, gallantwarrior. 42F is a chilly rain! Hope you have one of those good vinyl ponchos to wear over your jacket. Stay warm! It rained all night here, what else!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 24, 2018)

beautress said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Rain, again!!!  It poured all last night.  It was about 42F when I got up around 5 am, made a pot of coffee, started a fire, and settled in to read for a couple of hours.  If this rain keeps up, we'll have some record-breaking snows when Winter finally does show up.  I'm making sure my snow blowers are working well.  At least I've had some reprieve getting things more in order for the snowy season.  No matter how much you do, you are never quite prepared.
> ...



It rained all night here too which is extremely unusual for us--a slow gentle soaking rain so desperately needed.  Of course we appreciate it and desperately needed it unlike the folks in your part of the world.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 24, 2018)

beautress said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Rain, again!!!  It poured all last night.  It was about 42F when I got up around 5 am, made a pot of coffee, started a fire, and settled in to read for a couple of hours.  If this rain keeps up, we'll have some record-breaking snows when Winter finally does show up.  I'm making sure my snow blowers are working well.  At least I've had some reprieve getting things more in order for the snowy season.  No matter how much you do, you are never quite prepared.
> ...


It's all relevant, I suppose.  42F this late in the year means we're breaking heat records.  It does make a cold, miserable work environment, though.  Ponchos are difficult to work in so I prefer a decent quality gortex jacket and pants as well as Extra tough work boots.  The problem at these temps is you work up enough sweat that you're going to be wet inside the gear, just the same.  It does look like we'll have a low-rain day, so work will be wet but not totally miserable.  I'll still have to cut, saw, hammer, and screw wet, slippery materials...suxs!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 24, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Ya want some more rain?  I'd gladly bottle it and send it your way but I doubt it would make much difference here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 24, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



We can't handle enough bottled rain here.  How about digging a canal?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 24, 2018)

Well, I didn’t win that 1.6 billion dollar lottery that was drawn last night.  However, I did have one of the winning numbers on my ticket.  Seems like to me the ticket I had should be worth at least a million dollars but Darla up at the service station said no soap.  Even made me pay for my coffee this morning...  I tell you there’s no justice in this old world.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 24, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> Well, I didn’t win that 1.6 billion dollar lottery that was drawn last night.  However, I did have one of the winning numbers on my ticket.  Seems like to me the ticket I had should be worth at least a million dollars but Darla up at the service station said no soap.  Even made me pay for my coffee this morning...  I tell you there’s no justice in this old world.



Well better luck next time.  With the odds something like 330 million to one or some such, I don't usually bother buying a ticket.  But I really do know that if God wants me to win the lottery, he expects me to buy a ticket.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 24, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > In bed early last night.  It was my turn to meet Amazon at 4:30 am today.  Just as I get into bed Mrs. Liberty informs me that my mom is going in for back surgery TODAY.  Some sort of bone spur pressing on her nerve causing a great deal of leg pain.  All seems well, had to travel 90 minutes one way to the hospital though.
> ...



Back home and things seem to be going well.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 24, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Gracie
Hombre's sister
Mrs. Ringel and Ringel and impending diagnosis
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!

*With clearing skies, I hope most of us will be able to see the beautiful full hunter's moon tonight*



_


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 25, 2018)

Almost 2:30 am and it's 43F!  At least it's not raining.


----------



## beautress (Oct 25, 2018)

Good morning. everybody. Hoping you all get a good start on the day, good health and happiness!



















​


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 25, 2018)

beautress said:


> Good morning. everybody. Hoping you all get a good start on the day, good health and happiness!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I'll stick with a small breakfast today


----------



## beautress (Oct 25, 2018)

Oh, my! It's noon here at central time, and I haven't sewn a single strip to another in the quilt room of my house. Meanwhile, it's back to the rotary cutting mat upstairs!





















So many quilts, too little time...


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 25, 2018)

Hi everybody!  Just checking in to say just that and my hand is healing well.  It's still sore, but no longer as inflamed as it was a week ago.  The stitches itch.

Daisy the Mutt, Mom and the rest of the family are doing well.  My Wednesday night movie program is less than two weeks away.  Posters and handbills are all over town.  I hope I get a good turn out.

I may not be as frequent a visitor on the board as usual.  The atmosphere out there is a bit too caustic for my taste.  I will, however, continue to offer up my random musings and stories here from time to time.

Have a grand autumn and a spooky Halloween!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 25, 2018)

Beautress, you sound like my wife!  She quilts all the time.  We just returned from a trip to Shipshewana, IN.  It’s an Amish community that has several fabric stores that my dear Mrs. BBD loves to shop in.  She left her mark there as she always does.  Thought I might have to rent a U-Haul trailer to bring all of her treasures back home.  I have to admit though, she makes beautiful hand stitched quilts.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 25, 2018)

beautress said:


> Oh, my! It's noon here at central time, and I haven't sewn a single strip to another in the quilt room of my house. Meanwhile, it's back to the rotary cutting mat upstairs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Everybody who does serious quilting has a quilt room somewhere in their house.  At least everybody I know who are serious quilters do.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 25, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, my! It's noon here at central time, and I haven't sewn a single strip to another in the quilt room of my house. Meanwhile, it's back to the rotary cutting mat upstairs!
> ...


I'm set with a future crafting room upstairs in the small storage shed.  I'm hoping to contact beautress on a more personal level to gain her mentoring when I finally retire next year.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 25, 2018)

Saw the wife's surgeon this afternoon for a follow up.  The mass they removed is a sarcoma, low grade.  Dropped off the medical report with the oncologist's office and hope to see him next week, maybe Monday.  We'll know where we go from there, what course of action he'll recommend.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## Sbiker (Oct 26, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



There are a good videos about Russia from Tim Kirby ) At least they not so tendentious like in media or in movies ) I enjoy his videos about US


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 26, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



Very interesting, and if all your subway systems are as beautiful as that one, that is awesome.


----------



## beautress (Oct 26, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Saw the wife's surgeon this afternoon for a follow up.  The mass they removed is a sarcoma, low grade.  Dropped off the medical report with the oncologist's office and hope to see him next week, maybe Monday.  We'll know where we go from there, what course of action he'll recommend.





Ringel05 said:


> Saw the wife's surgeon this afternoon for a follow up.  The mass they removed is a sarcoma, low grade.  Dropped off the medical report with the oncologist's office and hope to see him next week, maybe Monday.  We'll know where we go from there, what course of action he'll recommend.


Only good wishes for Mrs. Ringel. .


----------



## beautress (Oct 26, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> Beautress, you sound like my wife!  She quilts all the time.  We just returned from a trip to Shipshewana, IN.  It’s an Amish community that has several fabric stores that my dear Mrs. BBD loves to shop in.  She left her mark there as she always does.  Thought I might have to rent a U-Haul trailer to bring all of her treasures back home.  I have to admit though, she makes beautiful hand stitched quilts.


My kudos to Mrs. Big Black Dog. It takes a lot of love and patience to do hand stitched quilt work. I just do the quilt tops now and turn over the hard stuff to my charity bee sisters who are still able to machine quilt. 18 years of having fibromyalgia took its toll on my bones and muscles. I'm one of those people who look okay, but I have to ride around in a scooter when I go to Walmart, or pay the price of taking a 4-hour nap when I get home, even though I fight it out a few days a week at the exercise center that has walking machines. It, too, is followed by a power nap. Y'all stay healthy, 'kay?


----------



## Sbiker (Oct 26, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Yes, the Moscow subway system is very beautilful and fast. But true native citizens prefer "elektrichka" - suburban train - it a bit faster


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 26, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Saw the wife's surgeon this afternoon for a follow up.  The mass they removed is a sarcoma, low grade.  Dropped off the medical report with the oncologist's office and hope to see him next week, maybe Monday.  We'll know where we go from there, what course of action he'll recommend.



At least they can make a plan to treat it since it's low grade.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 26, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Saw the wife's surgeon this afternoon for a follow up.  The mass they removed is a sarcoma, low grade.  Dropped off the medical report with the oncologist's office and hope to see him next week, maybe Monday.  We'll know where we go from there, what course of action he'll recommend.


Crossing my hooks for Mrs R, and you too.  Best of luck.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 26, 2018)

drifter said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Saw the wife's surgeon this afternoon for a follow up.  The mass they removed is a sarcoma, low grade.  Dropped off the medical report with the oncologist's office and hope to see him next week, maybe Monday.  We'll know where we go from there, what course of action he'll recommend.
> ...


True but low grade only means slow growing.  The real problem is it's a sarcoma not a carcinoma, sarcomas are rare and the most difficult to treat, the five year survival rate for localized is high (83%) but when it goes regional the rate drops to 50%, if it's a distant spread it drops to 16%.  This does not mean it's cured, just that it's controlled.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 26, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



We will keep you both in our prayers.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 26, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Saw the wife's surgeon this afternoon for a follow up.  The mass they removed is a sarcoma, low grade.  Dropped off the medical report with the oncologist's office and hope to see him next week, maybe Monday.  We'll know where we go from there, what course of action he'll recommend.
> ...


Thanks, today has been rough for me, stress exhaustion and finally anger.  Not at my wife but at the situation.  She's scared but doing better than I am.......


----------



## peach174 (Oct 26, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Oh that sound so familiar.
I totally understand.
After I left the hospital in Tucson in 2017 the 1st day, I was a basket case with the same feelings.


----------



## beautress (Oct 26, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Prayers up!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 26, 2018)

I cannot emphasize like peach can, but I can after my own way.  Dude, best hopes and most positive vibes your, and Mrs R's way.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 26, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Yes, they are most often treated by removing them.  But if that is not an option, and no reasonable treatment plan is offered, there are still the holistic methods to deal with it.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Oct 26, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Hang in there...….she's going to need you. Hugs & prayers to you both


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 26, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



A warm Coffee Shop welcome to JustAnotherNut.  Unless you are a blast from the past with a new name, I believe this is your first visit to the Coffee Shop and we're so happy you found us.  Be sure to read over the OP to see what we are all about here and I won't tell you to join right in because you already did.  

First timers get a complimentary beverage and since it is getting close to bed time for most of us, I'll make it something soothing:


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 27, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Gracie
Hombre's sister
Mrs. Ringel and Ringel and impending diagnosis
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!_
_
*Autumn in Utah*



_


----------



## beautress (Oct 27, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Welcome, JustAnotherNut! It's wonderful to hear another person wishing Mrs. Ringel well. Mr. Ringel is a card, and he never disappoints with his wit and good humor and in the face of having Mrs. R fighting it out with her health issues, too.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 27, 2018)

Went for a drive, the wife loves going for drives, helps her relax so went over the mountains to Alamogordo.  Stopped in Ruidoso at the Denny's for breakfast......... friggin' $30 for a breakfast!!  No wonder we rarely do that any more.  On the way back stopped at the Peter Hurd museum/gallery in San Patricio were we met his son Michael, an acclaimed artist in his own right.  Absolutely wonderful work by him, his dad and his mother Henrietta Wyeth the eldest daughter of N.C. Wyeth whom Peter studied under for a decade.
Supposedly once he became famous he became quite the recluse and was extremely critical of and rude to almost all others locking himself in his work closet with a sign that read; "Unless it's the second coming of Christ don't bother me."


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 27, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Hi everybody!  Just checking in to say just that and my hand is healing well.  It's still sore, but no longer as inflamed as it was a week ago.  The stitches itch.
> 
> Daisy the Mutt, Mom and the rest of the family are doing well.  My Wednesday night movie program is less than two weeks away.  Posters and handbills are all over town.  I hope I get a good turn out.
> 
> ...



By the way, Nosmo, we've been missing you and your ongoing anthology.  And I agree much of the board is way too uncivil for my tastes.  So happy to know you still plan to be here from time to time.


----------



## beautress (Oct 27, 2018)

Love those museums too, Ringel! My fave is the Cottrell Butterfly Center at the Planetarium down in Houston. It's so far, haven't been there since my dear one passed. He loved walking through the Natural Museum of Science which adjoins both, up stairs twice, a main floor, and basement. It takes all day to see everything and take in a star spread at the planetarium, not to mention the 3-story waterfall at the butterfly center there. The short tour:


























There are just dozens and dozens of different types of butterflies, all totally beautiful! And they have every plant exotic butterflies love, from all corners of the globe.
Have a lovely evening, all.


----------



## beautress (Oct 27, 2018)

​


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 27, 2018)

beautress said:


> Love those museums too, Ringel! My fave is the Cottrell Butterfly Center at the Planetarium down in Houston. It's so far, haven't been there since my dear one passed. He loved walking through the Natural Museum of Science which adjoins both, up stairs twice, a main floor, and basement. It takes all day to see everything and take in a star spread at the planetarium, not to mention the 3-story waterfall at the butterfly center there. The short tour:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hombre and I are museum people too, though he generally favors the history and military stuff more than the science and nature side.  The Museum of Natural History and Science is my favorite place in all of Albuquerque.  I never get tired of it.  It has a wonderful theater showing great historical and science documentaries mostly in 3D and a wonderful planetarium as well as really interesting and always changing exhibits, some hands on.  I wish I was closer and I would spend a lot of time there as a volunteer.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Oct 27, 2018)

beautress said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




 I can fully appreciate & empathize with anyone fighting serious health issues. I've had a few of my own and currently my husband as well. 

I can also empathize with the mix of feelings Ringel described and have had enough experience with it to know that it's probably not over & will feel that way many more times. And I'd guess that Mrs Ringel is probably more scared than she's letting on. Mr Ringel will need every ounce of strength he can muster, not just for her but himself as well. That 'wit & good humor' goes along way to keep the despair away. 

And thank you and Foxfyre for the generous welcomes. I may need to visit here more often.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 27, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



It is a welcoming place JAN--neat acronym for your screen name, yes?  

Seriously you do get to know people here in a more 'normal' interaction than most places on the internet.  And the Coffee Shop has been a place to joke and laugh and cry and hope and share and rejoice and mourn and encourage and support each other for a lot of years now.  And it is a safe space to come just to take a break from the sometimes heavy vitriol and insanity that seems rampant on the internet these days.

Okay, I can't promise sanity in here either.   But at least it won't be mean.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Oct 27, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



That is not my real name, but it will do. 

I'll admit I spend most of my time on this board, right in the middle of that vicious insanity...…….strangely it's my stress reliever. Those political battles provide a choice of either winning the argument or walking away...….a choice I don't have at home. 

Then there are times I don't want to fight.....so it's good to know there is a safe place when needed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 27, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



Without divulging any more personal information than you are really comfortable with in this environment, what part of the country or world do you hail from?


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Oct 27, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Most of 'my story' isn't really a secret, I've posted much of it all over the board but I'm in Washington state...….that cold wet PNW


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Oct 27, 2018)

beautress said:


> Oh, my! It's noon here at central time, and I haven't sewn a single strip to another in the quilt room of my house. Meanwhile, it's back to the rotary cutting mat upstairs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are fortunate to have the talent of quilting. It's something I've always admired, but never had the patience for. 

When I was a child and staying with cousins, we had went somewhere that a group of ladies caught my eye and the task before them had me in awe. I found out later they were hand quilting around a huge wooden frame, talking, laughing and hands busy. I was fascinated. I'd tried several times over the years, but never could figure it out.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 28, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



Ah okay.  I don't think we have anybody else from Washington State.except maybe AgainSheila that I think was from there.  Or maybe Oregon?   At any rate we have people here from all over America and several other countries.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 28, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Gracie
Hombre's sister
Mrs. Ringel and Ringel and impending diagnosis
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!_
_
*Autumn in Washington State*



_


----------



## 007 (Oct 28, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Rain, again!!!  It poured all last night.  It was about 42F when I got up around 5 am, made a pot of coffee, started a fire, and settled in to read for a couple of hours.  If this rain keeps up, we'll have some record-breaking snows when Winter finally does show up.  I'm making sure my snow blowers are working well.  At least I've had some reprieve getting things more in order for the snowy season.  No matter how much you do, you are never quite prepared.


We sure do have a lot of similar weather here in Wisconsin, pard, and I agree about winter coming. We have probably moved into the second rainiest year in history for here, and if that keeps up into Winter, man we're in for it. So I put a cab on the John Deere, because it never seemed to matter if there was a breeze or not, since my driveway is an L shape, it didn't matter what direction you were going I always got covered with a blow back mist of snow, and by the time I was done I was covered from head to toe, glasses covered, could barely see, wet, cold... well no more of that... I'm going to be nice and dry and toasty now...


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 28, 2018)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Rain, again!!!  It poured all last night.  It was about 42F when I got up around 5 am, made a pot of coffee, started a fire, and settled in to read for a couple of hours.  If this rain keeps up, we'll have some record-breaking snows when Winter finally does show up.  I'm making sure my snow blowers are working well.  At least I've had some reprieve getting things more in order for the snowy season.  No matter how much you do, you are never quite prepared.
> ...



Snow removal here generally involves waiting until noon if the sun is out, or maybe a few swishes of the broom.  Every once in awhile we do use the snow shovel we brought from north central Kansas to push a 4 inch high snow bank blown against the garage door off the driveway so it won't melt and refreeze making ice there.

Every once in awhile--like every 10 to 15 years we will get a substantial snow though even in those once-in-a-decade storms, it rarely gets much over a foot or so.

When we lived up on the mountain though it SNOWED!  Snow up there was measured in feet, not inches, and two to three feet was not all that unusual.  We shoveled it though our snow was very rarely the heavy wet variety but usually very light, dry, and airy.  Evenso, if we had it to do again we would have a tractor or at least a snow blower.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 28, 2018)

Found a wheat penny today. Haven't seen one in the wild for some time now. Forgive me for being scarce but life went to hell out of the blue. If someone had told me prior this would happen I wouldn't have believed so confident was I in this person. Haven't talked to so many strangers about something so personal in my entire life. What I have learned isn't encouraging. Life has improved but its still not enjoyable. What remains is more unanswered questions and uncertainty.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 28, 2018)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Rain, again!!!  It poured all last night.  It was about 42F when I got up around 5 am, made a pot of coffee, started a fire, and settled in to read for a couple of hours.  If this rain keeps up, we'll have some record-breaking snows when Winter finally does show up.  I'm making sure my snow blowers are working well.  At least I've had some reprieve getting things more in order for the snowy season.  No matter how much you do, you are never quite prepared.
> ...


Nice looking rig, 007.  I wish I still had a pic of the redneck engineering project my partner cobbled together.  He bolted two regular snow blowers into the front shovel of the tractor, rigged the deadmen so they wouldn't hinder operations and took off with the tractor.  It worked, though, so I'm not complaining.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 28, 2018)

Oh, way cool!!! I'm watching some old TV show called "Blacksheep".  Not only are they flying F4U aircraft, they also have a Grumman Duck!  Amazing, all the ways people have invented to get airborne.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 29, 2018)

My beloved Washington Redskins won their game.  My other favorite team, the Packers fell a little short.  Boston won the World Series and that was a good thing.  I’d say on a scale of 1 to 10 today was a 7.5.  Good enough for me.  Life goes on.


----------



## 007 (Oct 29, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Oh, way cool!!! I'm watching some old TV show called "Blacksheep".  Not only are they flying F4U aircraft, they also have a Grumman Duck!  Amazing, all the ways people have invented to get airborne.


I watch that every once and awhile. Seems like more and more channels on the cable are popping up that run old shows. Could it be because so much of the new shows suck so bad? Best part about "Blacksheep" is the hot nurses in those flight suits...


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 29, 2018)

Manonthestreet said:


> Found a wheat penny today. Haven't seen one in the wild for some time now. Forgive me for being scarce but life went to hell out of the blue. If someone had told me prior this would happen I wouldn't have believed so confident was I in this person. Haven't talked to so many strangers about something so personal in my entire life. What I have learned isn't encouraging. Life has improved but its still not enjoyable. What remains is more unanswered questions and uncertainty.



Sorry you're having a bad patch MOTS.  I suppose we all do from time to time so we hope yours is one of those 'this too shall pass' scenarios.  But found a penny and picked it up is supposed to bring good luck.  Meanwhile will send prayers and/or positive vibes your way.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 29, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> My beloved Washington Redskins won their game.  My other favorite team, the Packers fell a little short.  Boston won the World Series and that was a good thing.  I’d say on a scale of 1 to 10 today was a 7.5.  Good enough for me.  Life goes on.



Win some lose some as they say.  Our Dallas Cowboys had a bye week this week so they didn't lose.  So that was good.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 29, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Oh, way cool!!! I'm watching some old TV show called "Blacksheep".  Not only are they flying F4U aircraft, they also have a Grumman Duck!  Amazing, all the ways people have invented to get airborne.



Would that be the old "Black Sheep Squadron" series?  I used to love that.  Hadn't thought about it in decades.


----------



## 007 (Oct 29, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, way cool!!! I'm watching some old TV show called "Blacksheep".  Not only are they flying F4U aircraft, they also have a Grumman Duck!  Amazing, all the ways people have invented to get airborne.
> ...


Yep, that's the one...


----------



## williepete (Oct 29, 2018)

I used to like watching Baa Baa Black Sheep but found the dogfight scenes frustrating. The old T-6s they modified to be the "Zeros" could barely tickle 200 knots in a screaming dive. Same as the camera planes filming. The Corsairs we hanging on their props trying to fly that slow and thus appeared so sluggish.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 29, 2018)

williepete said:


> I used to like watching Baa Baa Black Sheep but found the dogfight scenes frustrating. The old T-6s they modified to be the "Zeros" could barely tickle 200 knots in a screaming dive. Same as the camera planes filming. The Corsairs we hanging on their props trying to fly that slow and thus appeared so sluggish.



Yeah but that's the beauty of television or the movies.  It doesn't have to be real to be entertaining.  

As an aside, many years ago, before I met him, Hombre (my hubby) worked for Chance Vought Aircraft in Dallas building Corsairs.  (It is just called Vought now.)  He was MUCH skinnier then than now and, because he was smaller than most of the guys, he was the one designated to crawl into the tail to install and hook up the stuff in the tail assembly.  It was actually a great job for that era, but he was caught up in a massive layoff just before Christmas.  He went back to his home town and went to work on the newspaper where I interned the next summer.  The rest is history.  

Oh and welcome back williepete.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 29, 2018)

williepete said:


> I used to like watching Baa Baa Black Sheep but found the dogfight scenes frustrating. The old T-6s they modified to be the "Zeros" could barely tickle 200 knots in a screaming dive. Same as the camera planes filming. The Corsairs we hanging on their props trying to fly that slow and thus appeared so sluggish.


I love to laugh at the 1950s WWII movies, American or Soviet tanks painted with German markings, P-34s fighting Mustangs painted with German markings, Germans carrying Remington model 34s, the heroes never getting dirty in unblemished uniforms........


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 29, 2018)

One of my favorites when I was a kid was Combat with Vic Morrow.  Mac, my wife's unofficial grandfather was Army infantry recon through North Africa, Sicily, Italy and finally France/Germany.  He carried a B.A.R. through the whole war.  He would watch Combat and laugh primarily when Kirby let loose with his B.A.R. and the Germans would hide behind trees and other "light" cover, perfectly safe from harm.  He said the B.A.R. would cut through the light cover and anything behind it........  He also said he loved the B.A.R. because he could sit on the ground, fire and retreat at the same time.......


----------



## boedicca (Oct 29, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> williepete said:
> 
> 
> > I used to like watching Baa Baa Black Sheep but found the dogfight scenes frustrating. The old T-6s they modified to be the "Zeros" could barely tickle 200 knots in a screaming dive. Same as the camera planes filming. The Corsairs we hanging on their props trying to fly that slow and thus appeared so sluggish.
> ...




You and mr. boe have a lot in common.  He always provides a running critique of all the errors in such movies.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 29, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > williepete said:
> ...



My husband does the same thing. 
He also does it for westerns also, with them using the wrong type of guns for the era that wasn't around at that time.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 29, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > williepete said:
> ...



Agreed.  I sit and watch movies and to me those are American or British or Japanese or Migs or whatever.  Hombre immediately sees that different types of airplanes are being used, sometimes flown by the same pilot in adjoining scenes.  

And try watching a movie that has technical components with a son who is a professional mechanical engineer.  It is a non stop commentary on all the technical aspects they got wrong.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 29, 2018)

peach174 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I'm really terrible that way.  I get a kick out of the old movies, John Wayne included when they're using Winchester 73s and cartridge side arms right after or during the Civil War when these guns didn't exist yet........ 
One they did get correct (other than the shooting location - Utah) was John Wayne in Rio Grande.  The fort without walls, men living in tents, etc, carrying 1973 Springfield trapdoor carbines, McClellan saddles, etc was entirely correct.  The only incorrect thing was Ford dressed the soldiers in yellow suspenders because they showed up better in black and white than the authentic white suspenders.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 29, 2018)

I had been meaning to do it for a while an finally made a carrot cake from scratch yesterday, the wife's favorite cake.  Turned out really good!!


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 29, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> I had been meaning to do it for a while an finally made a carrot cake from scratch yesterday, the wife's favorite cake.  Turned out really good!!



Carrots should not be part of a dessert.  

Also, eww, covering a cake with nuts is bad!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 29, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I had been meaning to do it for a while an finally made a carrot cake from scratch yesterday, the wife's favorite cake.  Turned out really good!!
> ...



Looks good to me though carrot cake and spice cake are not my favorites.  But that does look good.


----------



## williepete (Oct 29, 2018)

peach174 said:


> My husband does the same thing.
> He also does it for westerns also, with them using the wrong type of guns for the era that wasn't around at that time.



During the early years of our marriage, my wife would tolerate my intolerance of technical errors in movies; aircraft, weapons, backdrops, etc...

Now, she just gives me "THE LOOK".

The only time she encouraged it was when we watched Tom Hanks in "Sully". I refused to watch the movie. My brother-in-law, a lawyer wanted to watch it with a pilot for technical commentary. I thought it would be a good idea to watch it with a lawyer for the courtroom/inquiry/legal technical commentary. Wifey was in control of the pause button and paused the movie from time to time for her brother or husband to explain details/comment on accuracy.

We all had fun and all enjoyed the movie. It's now a favorite of mine.


----------



## williepete (Oct 29, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> One of my favorites when I was a kid was Combat with Vic Morrow.



Never missed. Still love the opening score.

Morrow was actually a Navy Vet. Dropped out of high school at 17 to sign up. (From the Combat Fan Club page):
About Vic Morrow - biography


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 29, 2018)

williepete said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > My husband does the same thing.
> ...



My problem with "Sully" was the directing of it.  I would have left out a lot of boring preliminary stuff that didn't need to be there and would have gotten to the story line a lot sooner.  And I would have included a lot more of frustration, even anger, at how the 'experts' were trying to play it.  I think that would have made a lot better movie.


----------



## williepete (Oct 29, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> My problem with "Sully" was the directing of it. I would have left out a lot of boring preliminary stuff that didn't need to be there and would have gotten to the story line a lot sooner. And I would have included a lot more of frustration, even anger, at how the 'experts' were trying to play it. I think that would have made a lot better movie.



The water landing happened just before I retired. I was out on the road at the time. I remember how Sully was hailed as a hero by the media. Everyone in my professional community knew it was only a matter of days before Sully's company, FAA and NTSB nailed his hide to the barn door. How shocked we all were and still are that he came out smelling like a rose. A very, very rare case of a pilot not taking the fall.


----------



## 007 (Oct 29, 2018)

I record all the Hogan's Heros, McCale's Navy, Xena Warrior Princess, I Dream Of Geanie... problem is I'm running into seeing them before now. 

They're still fun to watch. The McCale's Navy just absolutely cracks me up.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 30, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Gracie
Hombre's sister
Mrs. Ringel and Ringel and impending diagnosis
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!_
_
*Autumn in Illinois*.  (Big Black Dog probably knows where this is.   )




_


----------



## beautress (Oct 30, 2018)

Manonthestreet said:


> Found a wheat penny today. Haven't seen one in the wild for some time now. Forgive me for being scarce but life went to hell out of the blue. If someone had told me prior this would happen I wouldn't have believed so confident was I in this person. Haven't talked to so many strangers about something so personal in my entire life. What I have learned isn't encouraging. Life has improved but its still not enjoyable. What remains is more unanswered questions and uncertainty.


Well, best wishes in dealing with an imperfect person; I wish you strength to overcome whatever it was.


----------



## beautress (Oct 30, 2018)

Enjoyed catching up this morning reading all the posts. Hope everyone has a great day. I gotta empty the trash. My husband treated me like a pampered princess with never a discouraging word. That's the hard part. The good part is the memories he left. They still make me laugh, all those pranks and jokes and nothing but good will. His life was medicine to my soul.

Sewed a couple of nine-patches yesterday. Now, only 43 left to sew to make a charity quilt. lol Better get my dragging butt off to the sewing room. <giggle>

If you like nature, save this one, go to youtube, put this on fullscreen, and you could have an hour and a half of pure relaxation 

​


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 30, 2018)

Use the ladder to get it down!


----------



## Gracie (Oct 30, 2018)

Feeling a bit like how Manonthestreet is feeling. Been that way awhile now but it all came to a head yesterday. I miss my dogs. I miss my life and what it used to be. I miss my stuff I had to sell. I miss it all. Who woulda thunk that could happen to me, who had everything planned and set for old age nice and comfy? I thought wrong thinking I was set and all would be well. And it still hasn't ended, nor will end anytime soon I guess. So..I stay either grumpy or numb or both. But at least I lanced some of the depression yesterday in the fur of housemates golden retriever, Casey. He was very obliging getting all wet from tears.


----------



## beautress (Oct 30, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Feeling a bit like how Manonthestreet is feeling. Been that way awhile now but it all came to a head yesterday. I miss my dogs. I miss my life and what it used to be. I miss my stuff I had to sell. I miss it all. Who woulda thunk that could happen to me, who had everything planned and set for old age nice and comfy? I thought wrong thinking I was set and all would be well. And it still hasn't ended, nor will end anytime soon I guess. So..I stay either grumpy or numb or both. But at least I lanced some of the depression yesterday in the fur of housemates golden retriever, Casey. He was very obliging getting all wet from tears.


One of our nearby towns has a registered homeopathic expert (I don't know what they're called, but he's good) and advised me to take an amino acid called tryptophan after my husband passed and I was feeling a little low. I really don't know much, except that at least I could get up and do things. Since it's a supplement, I take it with my vitamins, and it's just nice, makes your outlook a little more settled. It's not a cure for mourning or unhappiness, but somehow, when I started taking it, my mind would select the happy times and memories, not doubts or disappointments. I have no idea, Gracie, but sometimes if I go for 3 or 4 days, I'm not immune to feeling down, so I restart, and within a couple of hours, I'm back in the world of the busy living, even if it's only sticking with a quilt till it's done, and actually enjoying being by myself rather than wishing for company too much. I'm just sharing, and hoping you find a way to look on the sunny side and realize, that although I missed 4 years being here, I remember you being one of the sunniest posters here most of the time, but I didn't know if you appreciated how the boards are a little brighter when you're around, although I could surely say the same about Foxy. You make being here a little more fun, that's all, and I'd like to see you appreciating yourself for knowing that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 30, 2018)

beautress said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Feeling a bit like how Manonthestreet is feeling. Been that way awhile now but it all came to a head yesterday. I miss my dogs. I miss my life and what it used to be. I miss my stuff I had to sell. I miss it all. Who woulda thunk that could happen to me, who had everything planned and set for old age nice and comfy? I thought wrong thinking I was set and all would be well. And it still hasn't ended, nor will end anytime soon I guess. So..I stay either grumpy or numb or both. But at least I lanced some of the depression yesterday in the fur of housemates golden retriever, Casey. He was very obliging getting all wet from tears.
> ...



Tryptophan is indeed beneficial, not as a cure all for anything, but for most people it does help with attitude adjustment/mild depression.  I am rarely depressed, but in the rare occasions when I am unusually stressed and as a result suffer reactive depression, it does help to cope and deal with things more positively.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 30, 2018)

beautress said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Feeling a bit like how Manonthestreet is feeling. Been that way awhile now but it all came to a head yesterday. I miss my dogs. I miss my life and what it used to be. I miss my stuff I had to sell. I miss it all. Who woulda thunk that could happen to me, who had everything planned and set for old age nice and comfy? I thought wrong thinking I was set and all would be well. And it still hasn't ended, nor will end anytime soon I guess. So..I stay either grumpy or numb or both. But at least I lanced some of the depression yesterday in the fur of housemates golden retriever, Casey. He was very obliging getting all wet from tears.
> ...


I think that is the nicest thing anyone has said to me. Thank you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 30, 2018)

Gracie said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



She has that affect on people.  And what makes it really special is that she means it.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 30, 2018)

I'm still a tad gobsmacked reading it. People are nice to me here, yes. But nobody has ever said what she said. It was more personal. And boy did I need to hear it. However, I find myself still a smidge grumpy, lol.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 30, 2018)

Gracie said:


> I'm still a tad gobsmacked reading it. People are nice to me here, yes. But nobody has ever said what she said. It was more personal. And boy did I need to hear it. However, I find myself still a smidge grumpy, lol.



Well your ungrumpified self is pretty nice to have around.  And since we all have our grumpy days--it is simply a fact of life--we're happy to see you through yours too.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 30, 2018)

In this age of political correctness, the safest thing a kid can wear so he doesn’t offend when he goes out trick or treating on Halloween is his birthday suit.


----------



## Sbiker (Oct 30, 2018)

Happy helloween to all )

Because I'm programmer, I always remember at this days programmer's joke about 31 Oct is the same as 25 Dec


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 31, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> Happy helloween to all )
> 
> Because I'm programmer, I always remember at this days programmer's joke about 31 Oct is the same as 25 Dec



Must be an inside joke.  From what I've read Christmas is celebrated in a smaller and more private way in Russia than the big HUGE deal it is in America.  And isn't it celebrated I am thinking January 7 on the Julian calendar?

But I'm wondering.  Do the Russians observe Halloween?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 31, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
BigBlackDog for comfort and effective treatment
TK
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Gracie
Hombre's sister
Mrs. Ringel and Ringel and impending diagnosis
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!_

*Autumn in Moscow, Russia*


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 31, 2018)

Roxie -  Please take me off the Vigil List.  Everything is good with me and my kidney problems are very stable.  Thanks.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 31, 2018)

Today is Halloween.  I will be hiding under the bed until tomorrow.  Ain’t no goblin gonna get me.  Goblins hardly ever look under the bed!


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 31, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> Roxie -  Please take me off the Vigil List.  Everything is good with me and my *kidney problems are very stable.*  Thanks.


Great!!  Now we need to concentrate on the brain issues........


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 31, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> Today is Halloween.  I will be hiding under the bed until tomorrow.  Ain’t no goblin gonna get me.  Goblins hardly ever look under the bed!


Are ya sure?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 31, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Today is Halloween.  I will be hiding under the bed until tomorrow.  Ain’t no goblin gonna get me.  Goblins hardly ever look under the bed!
> ...



Our local newspaper in Kansas once ran a straw poll of everybody's explanation of what happens to that missing sock?  The favorite answer was that the dust bunnies under the bed eat them.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 31, 2018)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, way cool!!! I'm watching some old TV show called "Blacksheep".  Not only are they flying F4U aircraft, they also have a Grumman Duck!  Amazing, all the ways people have invented to get airborne.
> ...


I have no doubt that the burgeoning popularity of older TV shows is a direct result of how badly newer shows suck.  And those channels aren't just cable either.  I only receive non-cable shows, local stations and such, and many of them run shows that you can actually enjoy for their entertainment value and not whether they support your political religion.  There's another channel out here that runs all the different versions of "Star Trek" all evening.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 31, 2018)

Just returned from my labs followup (and a quick trip to Wally World).  I'm the one who smokes, used to drink like a fish, ate the most unhealthy foods I could find and did lots of drugs when I was much younger and I'm healthy as a horse as the saying goes........


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 31, 2018)

It's Halloween at last.  And a more dreary, rainy day could not have been ordered from Amazon.  Chilly and wet, if there are any trick-or-treaters prowling the streets of East Liverpool tonight, they will be bound up in jackets and umbrellas.  Had I known this would be our situation, I would not have bought that extra bag of candy.  Their loss will be my gain.  I think I'll give out the leftovers at Movie Night next week.

I drove Mom up to North Lima, Ohio for her check up at her Dermotologist this afternoon.  Then side trips to White House Fruit Farm to buy apples, beets and the last of the local tomatoes.  Then a swing through Salem so she could check out the assisted care facility her friend is moving into tomorrow.  Meanwhile, Daisy the Mutt reclined on the love seat in the living room all day, too damp to go for a walk.

My stitches came out Monday and my doctor assured me that, while I'll never play the violin again, all is well with my errant left hand.  I'm not worried because I never played a violin in my life.

Tonight is the anniversary of the greatest prank my sainted uncles ever pulled.  They bragged on it at every opportunity to impress me for years.  First, you should know that, while I am in Ohio, our local topography is not what you think about when you imagine Ohio.  The billiard table flat parts of Ohio dominates the northwest and the Lake Erie shores.  But here in the Crotch of the Tri-State area (where Ohio, Pennsylvania and West Virginia share a common state line) the lay of the land is uniquely hilly.  Steep ravines drain snow melt and rain water into the upper stretches of the Ohio River.  From the surface of that river to the crests of the surrounding hills, you would raise up some 900 feet.

Two main streets, St.Clair Avenue and Lisbon Street descend the hills in rapid succession.  Back in the days of my uncle's youth, streetcars plied those roads to service the citizens who lived on and atop the hills.

The temptation for my uncle's was too great.  They 'borrowed a grease gun from Jim Chadwick's service station and applied a thick coat of axel grease to the last fifty feet of streetcar track at the bottom of the Lisbon Street hill.  My uncles, the role models of my boyhood, the pride of the family, hid in the bushes along side the street and giggled thems lives into urine stained trousers as car after car hit those greasy tracks and slid uncontrolled into the intersection of Lisbon and West Eighth streets.

Not being criminal masterminds, they were quickly apprehended and dragged down to City Hall on West Sixth.  They were lead by the earlobe before the sitting magistrate.  That magistrate turned out to be the city Safety Service director, essentially the head of the police and fire departments.

The Safety Service director, as it turned out, was my Great Grandfather, pater familias and father of my sainted, however goofy, uncles.  The constitution prohibits corporal punishment.  It further provides the ideal of innocence prior to being proven guilty.  But in that particular household, the constitution provided no succor to boys with axel grease on their trousers.

They were merely providing the 'trick' part of trick-or-treat.  Great Grandpa merely provided heat to the seats of their pants on a chilly Halloween night.  He put the "boo" in boo-hoo.

Happy Halloween, and everybody!


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 31, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Just returned from my labs followup (and a quick trip to Wally World).  I'm the one who smokes, used to drink like a fish, ate the most unhealthy foods I could find and did lots of drugs when I was much younger and I'm healthy as a horse as the saying goes........



I shall look elsewhere for my glue making project.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 31, 2018)

Gracie said:


> I'm still a tad gobsmacked reading it. People are nice to me here, yes. But nobody has ever said what she said. It was more personal. And boy did I need to hear it. However, I find myself still a smidge grumpy, lol.



Follow me Gracie


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 1, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Gracie
Hombre's sister
Mrs. Ringel and Ringel and impending diagnosis
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!_
_
Autumn in Paradise CA



_


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 1, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, way cool!!! I'm watching some old TV show called "Blacksheep".  Not only are they flying F4U aircraft, they also have a Grumman Duck!  Amazing, all the ways people have invented to get airborne.
> ...


Yup!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 1, 2018)

williepete said:


> I used to like watching Baa Baa Black Sheep but found the dogfight scenes frustrating. The old T-6s they modified to be the "Zeros" could barely tickle 200 knots in a screaming dive. Same as the camera planes filming. The Corsairs we hanging on their props trying to fly that slow and thus appeared so sluggish.


I see it from a different perspective since I've been an aircraft mechanic,though.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 1, 2018)

007 said:


> I record all the Hogan's Heros, McCale's Navy, Xena Warrior Princess, I Dream Of Geanie... problem is I'm running into seeing them before now.
> 
> They're still fun to watch. The McCale's Navy just absolutely cracks me up.


All good shows available on channels like MeTV and ANT TV,  among others that feature older shows. I like WKRP Cincinnati.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 1, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Some folks up here use it late winter to help fight cabin fever.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 1, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still a tad gobsmacked reading it. People are nice to me here, yes. But nobody has ever said what she said. It was more personal. And boy did I need to hear it. However, I find myself still a smidge grumpy, lol.
> ...


Heck, I even like the grumpy Gracie.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 1, 2018)

Winter finally got here. Anchorage got about 6 inches of snow, none at my place...yet. Temps are more in the nomal range, though. It's been in the 20s the last few days. As usual the biggest challenge will be providing fresh, unfrozen water for my animals.


----------



## 007 (Nov 1, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


Speaking of which, I never knew there was a name for it, but they call it SAD... Seasonal Affective Disorder. I usually get it pretty bad, and I think I might try one of these...

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0094HBU6I/?tag=ff0d01-20


----------



## 007 (Nov 1, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Winter finally got here. Anchorage got about 6 inches of snow, none at my place...yet. Temps are more in the nomal range, though. It's been in the 20s the last few days. As usual the biggest challenge will be providing fresh, unfrozen water for my animals.


Wow, man... no snow here yet, but I did get all my leaves raked up. Got a leaf raker I pull behind the JD. Then there's places I can't use it so I have to hand rake, but all clean. I'll get the snowblower mounted one day soon here. It's snowed already here, hard, but the ground isn't frozen yet so it didn't accumulate.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 1, 2018)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I have known a few people over the years who the shorter light period in winter does noticably affect them physically/emotionally and they have benefited from light therapy like that.  I would think the very short and reduced light winter days of sunlight in the far north would dramatically affect people susceptible to that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 1, 2018)

I should note that my little Subaru Impreza Outback turned 23 yesterday.  And it still runs like a sewing machine.  I bought it new on Halloween 1995.  Still looks good too.


----------



## 007 (Nov 1, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> I should note that my little Subaru Impreza Outback turned 23 yesterday.  And it still runs like a sewing machine.  I bought it new on Halloween 1995.  Still looks good too.


Good testament for Subaru's, Foxfyre... you must have also taken very good care of it.

Since I bought the new Camaro I was in dire need of a winter vehicle. I picked up this big ole tub at the little local car lot here in town. It was owned by a school so it got regular maintenance, but it was in need of some TLC. Got it for a great price though, low miles, runs awesome, (after some TLC), nice clean interior, like new tires, it's a 2005 Chevy Suburban, I like it, very comfortable, super nice ride, with the low miles it'll last me years and years. I undercoated it too...


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 1, 2018)

Most of you aren't from Texas but I bet you can appreciate this:


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 1, 2018)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I should note that my little Subaru Impreza Outback turned 23 yesterday.  And it still runs like a sewing machine.  I bought it new on Halloween 1995.  Still looks good too.
> ...



We traded in our high mileage 1995 Subaru Forrester on a new 2016 Subaru Legacy which is I think our 7th Subaru.  They have all been terrific vehicles.  Nothing at all wrong with the Forrester but we got too good a deal on the Legacy to pass it up.  And at this stage of our livew we didn't need a workhorse vehilcle any more and are enjoying the roomier and more comfortable legacy.  But Subarus have been very dependable and very economical for us.  They just don't break.  Every time we think we might get something different we just can't do it and we buy another Subaru.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 1, 2018)

beautress said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Found a wheat penny today. Haven't seen one in the wild for some time now. Forgive me for being scarce but life went to hell out of the blue. If someone had told me prior this would happen I wouldn't have believed so confident was I in this person. Haven't talked to so many strangers about something so personal in my entire life. What I have learned isn't encouraging. Life has improved but its still not enjoyable. What remains is more unanswered questions and uncertainty.
> ...


Well beyond simple imperfection.


----------



## 007 (Nov 1, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Hey... stick with what works for you, Ff. Sounds like the Suba's have been real good to you. I'd probably do the same thing as you if I was you. Well, in a way I am. I've owned Chevy's since I can't remember when. I bought an old used up 1977 Chevy Blazer way back when right after I got out of the AF. Didn't have a lot of money, but I fixed the old thing up and hate to admit it but beat the living snot otta that ole rig, and it never quit, not once. The body rusted off it, but it was still an awesome running and driving old truck. I pulled the body off it with a log chain and sold the rolling frame and engine. I just love the Chevy's. They're familiar and in my opinion, built really nice. They've never done me wrong and I've had great luck with them. I LOVE the Chevy engines. So I guess we're alike in that respect Ff. We're both brand loyal because we've had good luck with what we owned.

I'll tell ya though, I do think there's a little more to it though than just "good luck." I take extremely good care of my vehicles. If they need something, I fix it, and I always give plenty of attention to PREVENTATIVE maintenance. I keep the oil changed, tires inflated, washed and waxed, etc, etc... and other than the old Blazer that I whopped on a time or two, I don't beat my vehicles either. Even the new Camaro, even though it has an UNGODLY amount of horse power, I haven't beat that one time, even though it'll burn the tires clean off, even though it was BUILT to drive like you stole it... I get on it a little here and there, but I treat it pretty dang good. It only has 1180 miles so far, and I want to last without any problems as long as I'm alive, because I'll never sell it, and even though I have a ten year factory warranty on it...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 1, 2018)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Yup, SAD is the official name for cabin fever.  Working graves for the past 20+ years, it doesn't seem to bother me.  But then, I learned to sleep anywhere, anyhow during my military service.  I live on cat naps.  Good luck dealing with you SAD, 007.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 1, 2018)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Winter finally got here. Anchorage got about 6 inches of snow, none at my place...yet. Temps are more in the nomal range, though. It's been in the 20s the last few days. As usual the biggest challenge will be providing fresh, unfrozen water for my animals.
> ...


Raking leaves is totally out of the question because I live on a homestead on almost 200 acres.  The goats like to eat them, but once they're frozen, leaves appear to be an unattractive foodstuff.  I just let Nature take its course and return all those leaves to the soil. At my place, the hard freeze has set in but no snow yet.  It is cold, though, in the mid-20s.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 1, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Few of you experience the difference between summer daylight and winter daylight that we do.  From almost all day light to about four hours in winter.  It's part of the unique charm of living here.  (Most people either hate it here or love it.)


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 1, 2018)

007 said:


> Speaking of which, I never knew there was a name for it, but they call it SAD... Seasonal Affective Disorder. I usually get it pretty bad, and I think I might try one of these...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0094HBU6...olid=1GA90DO4U4JZH&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it



Would one of those help me double ott?


----------



## beautress (Nov 1, 2018)

An aurora borealis at Anchorage

When I saw this, I couldn't picture it as Anchorage. When I was a little girl, Dad was transferred to a base near Anchorage, when it was a city with one long street, which accommodated the nearby army base and air force strip. Wow. Anchorage has grown up since then, city lights and all.




​


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 1, 2018)

beautress said:


> Wow. Anchorage has grown up since then, city lights and all.



It has been 35 + years since I was in Anchorage and even then they were putting elastic around the city limits as growth was expanding exponentially..


----------



## 007 (Nov 1, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Gotta do it here, if you want a decent lawn. If you don't they impact the soil, it chokes it and you get weeds. I've worked long and hard on this lawn getting it to where it is now. I did quit mowing a few sections. I'm going to let it just grow back to whatever naturally. I couldn't figure out though why I had these little broad leaf weeds growing all over in my yard, so I did some reading and found out it's from your soil being impacted, the grass isn't getting enough oxygen. Well, I never raked the leaves before and that's what happened, it was choking my soil so the dang weeds would grow but not the grass. But, now I do and I also bought an aerator. A deal I put a couple bricks on and pull with the JD and it has long tines that jab holes down into the dirt allowing oxygen down in and loosens it some. So raking the leaves and the aerator have made a big difference. My lawn is starting to look pretty show. Got some nice grass. Sweat equity.


----------



## 007 (Nov 1, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I used to sleep under an F-16 on the ramp at Nellis AFB. I'd use a T.O. for a pillow and catch 10 winks easy, with fighter jets taxing past and the whole bit.


----------



## beautress (Nov 1, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. Anchorage has grown up since then, city lights and all.
> ...


That's good for the people. We arrived there in 1957 and left in 1958. I just recall it seeming like a wilderness compared to Houston, where I was born and lived most (but not all) of my childhood in that vicinity. Dad drove us out to Mount Everest one weekend, which was thought to be the highest point in North America at the time. The whole place had wild and beautiful tree lands, lots of waterways, and not so many cars out on the road. That anyone would have ever called the place "Seward's Ice Box" is beyond me. What I saw then took my breath away around every bend, and its beauty lingers in my heart and mind to this day.


----------



## beautress (Nov 1, 2018)

Good night, everyone. Some neurological people say when there's more night than day, it lifts the spirits to turn on a few more lights than you needed in the summer. It has a positive effect on serotonin levels, endorphins and encephalins, apparently. So if there's a light bulb or two out, replace them, and if the room is just dark, add a couple of more lights or increase the wattage to more of a book-reading brightness. Well, time to be rocked in the arms of Morpheus, as my dad used to say to encourage the household childrens' cooperation of going to bed at night more promptly.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 1, 2018)

beautress said:


> Good night, everyone. Some neurological people say when there's more night than day, it lifts the spirits to turn on a few more lights than you needed in the summer. It has a positive effect on serotonin levels, endorphins and encephalins, apparently. So if there's a light bulb or two out, replace them, and if the room is just dark, add a couple of more lights or increase the wattage to more of a book-reading brightness. Well, time to be rocked in the arms of Morpheus, as my dad used to say to encourage the household childrens' cooperation of going to bed at night more promptly.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 1, 2018)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I'm not sure I would consider F-16s as white noise, but I do sleep better with some white noise in the room.  There are certain movies I can put on and there is something about the sound track or cadence of the dialogue or something that puts me right to sleep and I stay asleep.  I haven't identified exactly what it is that does it but I know which movies do.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 2, 2018)

I sleep with two windows open...with both youtube vids playing. I need white noise...or rather...brown noise. White noise is more high pitched, supposedly.

Anyway..I listen to these two..both at the same time. I have been sleeping pretty well lately doing it.


----------



## 007 (Nov 2, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Absolutely... BECAUSE of those F-16's, that have the most ungodly screech at idle from the intake, my ears ring bad. I have to listen to a TV to fall asleep. In fact it has to be on all night. If for some reason it goes quite, I wake up.

I used to put on The Outlaw Josey Wales on all the time to fall asleep, knowing I wasn't going to watch it, I'd just listen to it until I fell asleep. Consequently I can quote just about the entire movie word for word...  I bet I've listened to it subconsciously 100 times or so.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 2, 2018)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Yep.  I know quite a few movie scripts pretty much by heart.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 2, 2018)

Good night darlinks.  No change in the vigil list.


----------



## beautress (Nov 2, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Good night, everyone. Some neurological people say when there's more night than day, it lifts the spirits to turn on a few more lights than you needed in the summer. It has a positive effect on serotonin levels, endorphins and encephalins, apparently. So if there's a light bulb or two out, replace them, and if the room is just dark, add a couple of more lights or increase the wattage to more of a book-reading brightness. Well, time to be rocked in the arms of Morpheus, as my dad used to say to encourage the household childrens' cooperation of going to bed at night more promptly.


Oh, Mr. Ringel, yer posts are such a kick in the britches.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 2, 2018)

Gracie said:


> I sleep with two windows open...with both youtube vids playing. I need white noise...or rather...brown noise. White noise is more high pitched, supposedly.
> 
> Anyway..I listen to these two..both at the same time. I have been sleeping pretty well lately doing it.



My alarm clock uses wind or water sounds to make me up....


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 2, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I sleep with two windows open...with both youtube vids playing. I need white noise...or rather...brown noise. White noise is more high pitched, supposedly.
> ...



Mine knows that wouldn't work for me.  So it puts out the most godawful jangling annoying clanging that forces me to get up and turn it off.   Then once I'm up I will need to visit the bathroom and by that time I might as well stay up.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 2, 2018)

The wind chimes end before the water vid...so when it does, the water vid is much louder. Wakes me up every time but that's ok. I no longer sleep until noon. Too much to do around here!


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 3, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Gracie
Hombre's sister
Mrs. Ringel and Ringel and impending diagnosis
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!_
_
*Autumn in Wiisconsin*



_


----------



## williepete (Nov 3, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> My alarm clock uses wind or water sounds to make me up....



Rose Royce wakes me up in the morning. Wifey still finds it amusing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 3, 2018)

What part of the country do you hail from williepete ?


----------



## williepete (Nov 3, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> What part of the country do you hail from williepete ?



Originally from Atlanta, Georgia but my flying career sent me all over the world. Currently in Grapevine, Texas.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 3, 2018)

williepete said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > What part of the country do you hail from williepete ?
> ...



Ah you are neighbors with Hossfly then who lives in Fort Worth I think about half the year.  Hubby once lived in Grapevine and we had relatives there until fairly recently.  All military or also commercial pilot?  (My recently late Uncle was a Marines Corp. pilot in WWII and then flew for Braniff mostly out of Love Field in Dallas until they folded up shop.)


----------



## williepete (Nov 3, 2018)

Hossfly and I actually met a few years back at the FAC museum in Fort Worth.

I flew in the Air Force then bizjets in the civilian world.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 3, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> williepete said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 3, 2018)

Whelp, winter is official.  It's colder than a witch's tit in a brass bra up here now.  At least with the ground frozen the poor goats aren't belly deep in mud any more.  I've put piles of straw in their sleeping places to help keep them warm.  Now I have to see what I can do for the fowl.  
I hope all of you are doing well as the Fall season winds down and we slip into a more monochromatic winter mode.


----------



## beautress (Nov 3, 2018)

Good luck with the winter weather and keeping the babies safe and warm, Gallantwarrior.

Just stopped by for a moment before going up to the sewing room. Not sure whether I'll finish that little charity bees top or take a nap yet. I really need to get up there to the Iron Works and walk on the machines for an hour. Decisions, decisions!

Have a lovely weekend, everyone. Remember the songsters love to cheer us on...

​


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 3, 2018)

The Museum of Natural History and Science is my favorite place in all of Albuquerque and the volunteers and staff there are very helpful and knowledgeable--if I lived closer I would be one of them-- but I've not run across anybody who was there when the museum was built.  And I have always wondered how they got those lifesized dinosaurs into the building.  Then I ran across this old photo of one being delivered to the Museum of Science in Boston in 1984:


----------



## 007 (Nov 3, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Whelp, winter is official.  It's colder than a witch's tit in a brass bra up here now.  At least with the ground frozen the poor goats aren't belly deep in mud any more.  I've put piles of straw in their sleeping places to help keep them warm.  Now I have to see what I can do for the fowl.
> I hope all of you are doing well as the Fall season winds down and we slip into a more monochromatic winter mode.


Kinda warm yet for November here in Podunk, Wisconsin, raining today, and even though we have surely had one ultra wet year, I'm glad it's not snow though, I don't have the snowblower on the JD yet.


----------



## williepete (Nov 3, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> *Hubby once lived in Grapevine and we had relatives there until fairly recently.* All military or also commercial pilot? (My recently late Uncle was a Marines Corp. pilot in WWII and then flew for Braniff mostly out of Love Field in Dallas until they folded up shop.)



What a small world. I wonder if I live in his old neighborhood. 

Lot's of old Braniff fossils still kicking around here.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 3, 2018)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Whelp, winter is official.  It's colder than a witch's tit in a brass bra up here now.  At least with the ground frozen the poor goats aren't belly deep in mud any more.  I've put piles of straw in their sleeping places to help keep them warm.  Now I have to see what I can do for the fowl.
> ...


Definitely been ultra wet here, too.  But last weekend it snapped cold.  Funny thing is, where I am, no snow yet.  Lower elevations have gotten enough snow to plow and bitch.
I boiled up a couple of gallons of water and added that to the fresh well water.  Goats seemed to appreciate the warmer water.  I'll boil another couple of gallons and add that to the ice in their buckets before I go to work.  I've found some of my old packing/guiding stuff that lets me heat up the buckets and discard soiled water before providing cleaner stuff.  The chickens/turkeys love it when I run the well because they drink up as much of the puddles as they can.  Winter is always hard on an off-grid homestead.  I'll make it this year, too


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 3, 2018)

williepete said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > *Hubby once lived in Grapevine and we had relatives there until fairly recently.* All military or also commercial pilot? (My recently late Uncle was a Marines Corp. pilot in WWII and then flew for Braniff mostly out of Love Field in Dallas until they folded up shop.)
> ...



I met him after he left Grapevine so I really don't know where he lived there.  Never asked him.   That photo does look like the Grapevine I remember as a kid though.  But haven't been there in a long long time other than on the highway that goes from DFW to Arlington.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 4, 2018)

*Don't forget that tonight is the night that those of us in Daylight Savings Time zones fall back--set your clocks back 1 hour before you go to bed.*

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Gracie
Hombre's sister
Mrs. Ringel and Ringel and impending diagnosis
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!_

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Gracie
Hombre's sister
Mrs. Ringel and Ringel and impending diagnosis
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!

*In Hawaii there are essentially two seasons because there is little change in the length of day and night between summer and winter.  But I was surprised that Hawaii also gets some outstanding fall color*



_


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 4, 2018)

williepete said:


> Hossfly and I actually met a few years back at the FAC museum in Fort Worth.
> 
> I flew in the Air Force then bizjets in the civilian world.


AF pilot eh?  I always knew there was something seriously wrong with you........


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 4, 2018)

Went up to Lincoln yesterday for their Día de Muertos festival.  It was fun.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 4, 2018)

You know its wet when this guy shows up in NYC.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 4, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> You know its wet when this guy shows up in NYC.



What is that?  It is positively gorgeous!


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 4, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > You know its wet when this guy shows up in NYC.
> ...



Mandaran Duck


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 4, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > You know its wet when this guy shows up in NYC.
> ...






Mandarin duck

Perching duck

The mandarin duck is a perching duck species found in East Asia. It is medium-sized, at 41–49 cm long with a 65–75 cm wingspan. It is closely related to the North American wood duck, the only other member of the genus Aix. en.wikipedia.org


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 4, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



If it walks, quacks and swims like a duck....


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 4, 2018)

...its probably Ringel....


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 5, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Ah.  Well it is really beautiful


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 5, 2018)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.  No change in the vigil list.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 5, 2018)

Deer season is upon us.  Ya'll check out this buck. . .


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 5, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Deer season is upon us.  Ya'll check out this buck. . .


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 5, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Deer season is upon us.  Ya'll check out this buck. . .



Well what do you expect on a Monday morning?  Funny????


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 5, 2018)

Without being political, please vote Tuesday, if you already haven't by absentee.  I'll still like all of you regardless of how you voted on Wednesday.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 5, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Without being political, please vote Tuesday, if you already haven't by absentee.  I'll still like all of you regardless of how you voted on Wednesday.



I agree Save.   And vote early and often is always good advice and the American way.     Seriously, we should all vote.  Hombre and I voted week before last as soon as early voting stations opened up here.  Chatting with the poll workers, a lot of people are.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 5, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


About to become Peking Duck........


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 5, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Without being political, please vote Tuesday, if you already haven't by absentee.  I'll still like all of you regardless of how you voted on Wednesday.


I would love to but someone screwed up when I did a change of address with DMV and the election people.  I'd have to drive to Albuquerque to vote then drive back home, not gonna happen.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 5, 2018)

Quiet weekend for me.  The partner has decided to stay in town.  He's got a few things to do and his polling place is there.  I'm registered to vote out here in the boonies.  
Well, we've gotten to single digit temps here.  That makes it_ FREAKIN'_ cold.  I've set up a couple of camp stoves out by the goat pen so I can melt their water bowls.  Poor things!  At least the water is warmer.  I also lost another doe who left a little buckling.  He's all alone now and I've been watching him closely.  I'm hoping the same "auntie" who adopted the other doe's two kids will take him in, too.  
I had planned on "retiring" next year about this time.  Unfortunately, my well cost about $6000 more than I had planned on so I might have to keep going a little longer at the airport.  The well is worth it, though.  I'm pretty sure my property value increased by having it drilled.


----------



## williepete (Nov 5, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> I might have to keep going a little longer at the airport.



Which airport? What do you do at the airport?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 6, 2018)

williepete said:


> Which airport? What do you do at the airport?



ANC...   He is a Supervisory type A & P for a service company... But we don't hold that against him...


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 6, 2018)

_Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.
_
And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Gracie
Hombre's sister
Mrs. Ringel and Ringel and impending diagnosis
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!_
_
*Autumn in Alabama



*_


----------



## williepete (Nov 6, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> He is a Supervisory type A & P for a service company



Salt of the Earth!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 6, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> williepete said:
> 
> 
> > Which airport? What do you do at the airport?
> ...



He also has taught university level classes for aircraft mechanics as well as running a goat farm and home based goat cheese,soap, and mead factory.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 6, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > williepete said:
> ...



Just reading about it makes me want to be lazy.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 6, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...



Hombre and I were more like that when we were younger though--had so many irons in the fire that it was hard to keep track.  I finally outgrew it though I still overestimate how much I can accomplish in a given amount of time.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 6, 2018)

Welp, finally decided to divest myself of my WWII stuff.  Already have people from my old unit wanting to buy a lot of it, mostly field equipment.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 6, 2018)

I voted...even though I don't have the sticker to prove it.

Was harassed by three poll workers.  Normally its just two of them.  I am getting more popular.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 6, 2018)

Which one did you vote for?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 6, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Which one did you vote for?


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 6, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Which one did you vote for?



I know we're supposed to keep politics out of the CS, but anyone who voted for choice 2 is a bad person.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 6, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Welp, finally decided to divest myself of my WWII stuff.  Already have people from my old unit wanting to buy a lot of it, mostly field equipment.



Well if you don't have any good use for it and they want it, sounds like a plan.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 6, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Which one did you vote for?
> ...



Have you followed the TV series "The Good Doctor"?  Sean Murphy M.D. is afflicted with autism making understanding normal human emotions and communications difficult for him, but he is a savant level physician.  But almost all high functioning autistic persons also have some degree of OCD, and Sean's is severe.

So his 'normal' friend Leah, who understands his affliction, and  the character Dr. Murphy recently leased an apartment together--no sex, just friends.  And a good deal of last night's segment was their conflict in how to hang the toilet paper--he insisted it should come over the top as in Figure #1while she kept putting it against the wall as in Figure #2. 

I agree the only proper way to hang it is in figure #1.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 6, 2018)

You don’t use the three shells?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 6, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> You don’t use the three shells?


He doesn't know how......


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 6, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > You don’t use the three shells?
> ...


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 7, 2018)

The elections are over.  Now maybe my phone will stop ringing every five minutes.  Pass the popcorn.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 7, 2018)

Like a magician pulling a table cloth from under place settings, all the Halloween stuff is gone from the stores and the Christmas mechandise has arrived.  Presto!

My Movie Night program kicks off in less than forty minutes.  I hope some folks show up.

Mom has had a busy week.  Today she drove my cousin Terry to Boardman, Ohio to have a tooth pulled.  Monday she and I went to Pittsburgh for some shopping in the fabled Strip District.  It's not like the seedy "strip district" out by the airport.  It's the wholesale grocery area near downtown.  Located on a rare flat strip of land on the south bank of the Allegheny River, the Strip is famous for fresh fish, whole spices and loads of Steelers, Penguins and Pirates swag.

Anyway, the rains have washed the colorful leaves from the trees.  It would have been a lovely autumn, had it not been so damn wet.  Our collective feet are back on the ground after the tragedy that befell our neighbors on October 27.  The peace of the neighborhood 
S here has been rattled, but out of that came the realization of what we knew all along.  Pittsburgh is stronger than even our reputation.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 7, 2018)

We haven't had spaghetti for a while, the acidity upsets the wife's stomach but about a month ago she had spaghetti bolognese and had no problem with it.  I made it for dinner, amazingly wonderful and not as heavy as a regular spaghetti sauce, had it over baked spaghetti squash.  This recipe is a keeper.  

This is the recipe I used but didn't add carrots and added oregano.    

Easy spaghetti Bolognese


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 8, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> We haven't had spaghetti for a while, the acidity upsets the wife's stomach but about a month ago she had spaghetti bolognese and had no problem with it.  I made it for dinner, amazingly wonderful and not as heavy as a regular spaghetti sauce, had it over baked spaghetti squash.  This recipe is a keeper.
> 
> This is the recipe I used but didn't add carrots and added oregano.
> 
> Easy spaghetti Bolognese



What is beef mince and where do you get it?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 8, 2018)

_Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys._

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Gracie
Hombre's sister
Mrs. Ringel and Ringel and impending diagnosis
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!

*Autumn in Ohio*
n Ohio
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 8, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > We haven't had spaghetti for a while, the acidity upsets the wife's stomach but about a month ago she had spaghetti bolognese and had no problem with it.  I made it for dinner, amazingly wonderful and not as heavy as a regular spaghetti sauce, had it over baked spaghetti squash.  This recipe is a keeper.
> ...


Hamburger, grocery store........


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 8, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Thanks.  That does look good and I'm always looking for something good and different to make.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 8, 2018)

williepete said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I might have to keep going a little longer at the airport.
> ...


  I'm an airplane mechanic working heavies at TSIA (Anchorage).


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 8, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Which one did you vote for?


 I don't know,  Save, this5 (t) issue can be pretty controversial. I vote for the one on the left.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 8, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 227570



That lizard really should try harder to match the butterfly's colors....

...it is like he just gave up.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 8, 2018)

Evacuations again where Gracie lives. Giant Fire. Prayers on the way.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 8, 2018)

Butte County, Paradise Ca, the area Gracie lives in.




‘Very dangerous’ Camp Fire prompts evacuations, state of emergency in Butte County, California

4 p.m. update: Camp Fire rages into Paradise, up to 18,000 acres – Chico Enterprise-Record


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 8, 2018)

drifter said:


> Butte County, Paradise Ca, the area Gracie lives in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG!!!  Gracie lives right in Paradise.  Hope she and Dennis are okay.  Since they have sort of 'temporarily' been camped out there waiting on permanent housing the last year or two, I'm pretty sure they don't have renter's insurance.  Please send all possible prayers and positive vibes to them and all the people in that little town.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 8, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Butte County, Paradise Ca, the area Gracie lives in.
> ...



The whole town has been evacuated. My boyfriends mom lives there. It's really bad. I haven't heard from Gracie.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 8, 2018)

drifter said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



I'm really afraid for all of them.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 8, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Extra prayers tonight.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 8, 2018)

Dear Lord through the fury of this fire in Paradise, let our friend Gracie and her husband prevail like Abednego and his brothers.  Amen


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 8, 2018)

This is the Black Bear restaurant in Paradise Ca, We think my boyfriend's moms house burned down.


----------



## beautress (Nov 8, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Which one did you vote for?
> ...


You have uniquely seen the light, I gather. It's all good!


----------



## beautress (Nov 8, 2018)

drifter said:


> This is the Black Bear restaurant in Paradise Ca, We think my boyfriend's moms house burned down.


Oh, no, Drifter. I'm so sorry. Prayer's up.


----------



## beautress (Nov 8, 2018)

Seems I've been here half an hour trying to catch up. Hope every one  here knows there's a candle of love or two or more, shining somewhere in the world just for you. 
One of them will be in my heart for the duration. 
Love, 
becki


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 9, 2018)

*Special prayers and positive vibe directed to the people of Northern California in harm's way, the people of Paradise and other towns, and all in harm's way of the terrible fire.  That would include Gracie and Dennis, Drifters friend's mother, and all others.*

_Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys._

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
ricechickie for trouble free healing and wellness,
Sixfoot for an accurate diagnosis and wellness,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Gracie
Hombre's sister
Mrs. Ringel and Ringel and impending diagnosis
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!_
_




_


----------



## Sbiker (Nov 9, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Which one did you vote for?
> ...



Vote for left!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 9, 2018)

I caught the news about the Paradise fire on the way to work. I immediately thought of Gracie and Mr G. I sure hope they come through this alright.  It seems like the past few years they've had nothing but bad luck or worse luck . Gracie, if you're out there, I hope you continue to be a survivor.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 9, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> I caught the news about the Paradise fire on the way to work. I immediately thought of Gracie and Mr G. I sure hope they come through this alright.  It seems like the past few years they've had nothing but bad luck or worse luck . Gracie, if you're out there, I hope you continue to be a survivor.



It's horrible. I heard 360 homes were burned down, that was last night. Paradise is a small little town. Population 26,682. If Gracie's home she rented a room from burned down then she is homeless again and living in her van.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 9, 2018)

beautress said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > This is the Black Bear restaurant in Paradise Ca, We think my boyfriend's moms house burned down.
> ...



Thanks, it's so sad for his Mom because his Dad died of lung cancer 2 years ago and left her widowed. A few years before that her daughter died of pancreatic cancer. Now her house burned down and all the photos, keepsakes, etc. Last time I visited I scanned a lot of their family pictures. At least now they will have some preserved digitally. But still, she's all alone right now. They have some churches in Chico welcoming people in. I hope Gracie got in.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 9, 2018)

drifter said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I caught the news about the Paradise fire on the way to work. I immediately thought of Gracie and Mr G. I sure hope they come through this alright.  It seems like the past few years they've had nothing but bad luck or worse luck . Gracie, if you're out there, I hope you continue to be a survivor.
> ...


If she managed to get the van out.  Reports indicate lots of people had to abandon their cars and run for it.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 9, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Have you been able to reach her by phone?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 9, 2018)

drifter said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...





drifter said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


No.  It's too early but I plan on trying in a couple of hours.  Have you heard anything from your boyfriend's mom.?


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 9, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Yes, she has evacuated and they even made her leave her car. She was taken to a church. I texted Gracie but have not heard back. It occurs to me if she is in a van her phone may or may not be charged. If they made her leave her vehicle then I have no idea if she will be able to use her phone or not.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 9, 2018)

> he largest inferno, sparked Thursday morning in Northern California, prompted numerous evacuations, including several entire towns.
> 
> By Thursday night, it was apparent that Paradise, a town of 27,000 people north of Sacremento, had been devastated by the fire.
> 
> ...



Entire California Town Destroyed; Tens of Thousands Flee in Los Angeles, Ventura Counties | The Weather Channel


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## Montrovant (Nov 9, 2018)

Add my hopes to everyone else's that Gracie is OK.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 9, 2018)

This is what I saw when I went out to the living room this morning:



 

The damn Boxer chewed through the bottom of his bed and spread the stuffing all over.


----------



## beautress (Nov 9, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> This is what I saw when I went out to the living room this morning:
> 
> View attachment 227744
> 
> The damn Boxer chewed through the bottom of his bed and spread the stuffing all over.


I'm so sorry. Animals are brave defenders of our homes, but they have their little flaws. Once he figures out that is irritating to you he won't do it after that day.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 9, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



That's the thing.  They had so very little as it was and it is likely they lost all or most of what they had.

'Destroyed': In Paradise, California, entire community of 27,000 was ordered to evacuate


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 9, 2018)

beautress said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > This is what I saw when I went out to the living room this morning:
> ...



If only!  The dog has been chewing on his bed, and just about anything else he can get to, since he got here.  This was just a particularly egregious example.  Believe me, it should be pretty clear that I don't want him doing it; he gets told he's bad every time I catch him doing that sort of thing, but he doesn't much care.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 9, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


I know.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 9, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Puppies and young dogs have to chew.  And some dogs are more destructive than others.  They should be supplied with plenty of toys of their own to chew on.  You might suggest to the owner that a trainer be employed to correct the dog's behavior.  The dog wants to fit into the pack and generally will try to conform if he understands what is expected of him--the happiest dogs are those who understand what is expected of them and they will do that enthusiastically.  But they don't understand most English and they don't understand why they are being scolded for just being a dog.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 9, 2018)

Okay, met with the oncologist yesterday afternoon, good news, not so good news, worse than what she was hoping to hear, better than I was afraid we'd hear.  Apparently there's not just a sarcoma but possibly a primary underlying cancer.  What he saw on the CT Scan had him wondering at first if he was looking at the wife's scan because sarcomas don't spread the way her's has.  Given the advances in cancer treatment over the last ten years even over the last six months he's fairly optimistic she can beat it.
Today he's having a care conference with multiple docs about her condition which, leave it to her is unusual at best.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 9, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, met with the oncologist yesterday afternoon, good news, not so good news, worse than what she was hoping to hear, better than I was afraid we'd hear.  Apparently there's not just a sarcoma but possibly a primary underlying cancer.  What he saw on the CT Scan had him wondering at first if he was looking at the wife's scan because sarcomas don't spread the way her's has.  Given the advances in cancer treatment over the last ten years even over the last six months he's fairly optimistic she can beat it.
> Today he's having a care conference with multiple docs about her condition which, leave it to her is unusual at best.


She would know, she's a nurse, isn't she? Good luck to her, and you, too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 9, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, met with the oncologist yesterday afternoon, good news, not so good news, worse than what she was hoping to hear, better than I was afraid we'd hear.  Apparently there's not just a sarcoma but possibly a primary underlying cancer.  What he saw on the CT Scan had him wondering at first if he was looking at the wife's scan because sarcomas don't spread the way her's has.  Given the advances in cancer treatment over the last ten years even over the last six months he's fairly optimistic she can beat it.
> Today he's having a care conference with multiple docs about her condition which, leave it to her is unusual at best.



There is always hope and it looks like she has more cause for hope than many.  I sure would look into that Budwig program though if they don't come up with a treatment she can accept.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 9, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> This is what I saw when I went out to the living room this morning:
> 
> View attachment 227744
> 
> The damn Boxer chewed through the bottom of his bed and spread the stuffing all over.



Snowed here too.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 9, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, met with the oncologist yesterday afternoon, good news, not so good news, worse than what she was hoping to hear, better than I was afraid we'd hear.  Apparently there's not just a sarcoma but possibly a primary underlying cancer.  What he saw on the CT Scan had him wondering at first if he was looking at the wife's scan because sarcomas don't spread the way her's has.  Given the advances in cancer treatment over the last ten years even over the last six months he's fairly optimistic she can beat it.
> ...


No, she's a counselor and a teacher (since she took the job with Job Corps).


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 9, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Oops!I mixed her up with someone else.  I still hope things go well for y'all.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 9, 2018)

Plus I had something strange happen to me the last couple of days, think it's due to the Wellbutrin the doc gave me to take the edge off the stress.  Two days ago I started to fell "weird" then for the last day and a half I slept.....  Almost the entire time as in I couldn't keep my eyes open not to mention the headache and the upset stomach that was so bad I didn't have an appetite.  Stopped taking it yesterday and I'm finally starting to feel better. 
Finally ate something for lunch as I was pretty hungry after not eating for two days........


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 9, 2018)

UPDATE: Gracie is in her van with two cats and a dog. The landlord's house burned down and most of Gracie's mementos with it. She was able to get a hotel room last night but now is in her van. She just barely got her cell charged up if anyone is trying to reach her.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 9, 2018)

Today is a happy day for me!!!  I finally completed my collection of Roosevelt dimes.  I have one of every Roosevelt dime that has ever been made.  My collection also includes one of all the error coins.  Took a while but I finally did it.  The hardest one to find was the 1982 no mintmark dime that was produced in Philadelphia.  There is only about 10,000 of the coins believed to have been made.  I’m a happy fella.  Today the coffee is on me.  Put it on my tab!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 9, 2018)

drifter said:


> UPDATE: Gracie is in her van with two cats and a dog. The landlord's house burned down and most of Gracie's mementos with it. She was able to get a hotel room last night but now is in her van. She just barely got her cell charged up if anyone is trying to reach her.



Good news but hope she and Dennis will take advantage of the shelters offered there.  And hopefully disaster relief will help them find a place to live.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 9, 2018)

After having to translate my quite legible handwritten note to a young clerk this week, I am convinced this is right:


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 9, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Plus I had something strange happen to me the last couple of days, think it's due to the Wellbutrin the doc gave me to take the edge off the stress.  Two days ago I started to fell "weird" then for the last day and a half I slept.....  Almost the entire time as in I couldn't keep my eyes open not to mention the headache and the upset stomach that was so bad I didn't have an appetite.  Stopped taking it yesterday and I'm finally starting to feel better.
> Finally ate something for lunch as I was pretty hungry after not eating for two days........



Got your mind off the stress huh?


----------



## beautress (Nov 9, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Have you ever tried obedience training? He might need it to help him learn to figure you out and do what you want him to do when you want him to. It'll pay you back ten times what you have to pay for the training for him.


----------



## beautress (Nov 9, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> Today is a happy day for me!!!  I finally completed my collection of Roosevelt dimes.  I have one of every Roosevelt dime that has ever been made.  My collection also includes one of all the error coins.  Took a while but I finally did it.  The hardest one to find was the 1982 no mintmark dime that was produced in Philadelphia.  There is only about 10,000 of the coins believed to have been made.  I’m a happy fella.  Today the coffee is on me.  Put it on my tab!


Wish I had your smarts, BBD. My husband was also a numismaticist, and I have no idea how to make heads or tails of his collection. 

I'm so happy you completed a collection. That's a pretty good deal, I understand.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 9, 2018)

beautress said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



It's not my house, nor my dog, and I don't have the money to want to pay for training; I get paid in room and board, not cash, so I pay for things out of my savings.

I had actually been planning to leave here in a month and a half or so, but that's been pushed back.  Still, I will probably only be here for another 6-7 months, after which I won't have to deal with any pets.


----------



## Aurora Woman (Nov 9, 2018)

I apologize for not reading all 5,724 pages before posting. This looks like a pleasant thread. Hope you don't mind someone just barging in rudely, dripping snow everywhere.


----------



## beautress (Nov 9, 2018)

Welcome, Aurora Woman, to the best thread at USMB, and Foxfyre started it way back before I got here in 2011 as freedombecki.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 9, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > UPDATE: Gracie is in her van with two cats and a dog. The landlord's house burned down and most of Gracie's mementos with it. She was able to get a hotel room last night but now is in her van. She just barely got her cell charged up if anyone is trying to reach her.
> ...



I hope so too but the whole town is displaced along with the already homeless people in Chico. Plus they have animals, typically shelters don't take dogs and cats.


What I really wish is she could get a mobile home cheap somewhere and settle down in a safe place.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 9, 2018)

Aurora Woman said:


> I apologize for not reading all 5,724 pages before posting. This looks like a pleasant thread. Hope you don't mind someone just barging in rudely, dripping snow everywhere.



Welcome, we are glad to have you.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 9, 2018)

Aurora Woman said:


> I apologize for not reading all 5,724 pages before posting. This looks like a pleasant thread. Hope you don't mind someone just barging in rudely, dripping snow everywhere.



Sorry, you have to go back and read every post before you can join in.


----------



## Aurora Woman (Nov 9, 2018)

beautress said:


> Welcome, Aurora Woman, to the best thread at USMB, and Foxfyre started it way back before I got here in 2011 as freedombecki.



Thanks!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 9, 2018)

Aurora Woman said:


> I apologize for not reading all 5,724 pages before posting. This looks like a pleasant thread. Hope you don't mind someone just barging in rudely, dripping snow everywhere.



Welcome Aurora Woman... I have a CliffsNotes version of the thread I sell real reasonable... PayPal accepted...


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 9, 2018)

On another note, if California had a wildfire in Eureka the whole town would be stoned. Weird thought.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 9, 2018)

I've been watching corny romantic hallmark movies today and I kinda like them from my usual death and destruction shows.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 9, 2018)

Aurora Woman said:


> I apologize for not reading all 5,724 pages before posting. This looks like a pleasant thread. Hope you don't mind someone just barging in rudely, dripping snow everywhere.



So happy to have you Aurora Woman.  Both to USMB and the Coffee Shop.  And just consider this your neighborhood coffee shop/bar hang out place.  Most of us just pick up the conversation when we come in--might read back a page but certainly not very far back.

Is the Aurora in Colorado?  It is snowing there already?

Anyhow this is the place to come to just hang out, enjoy the really eclectic but terrific bunch of people who haunt this place, decompress or just gird yourself for the sometimes pretty contentious stuff out there on the rest of the board.

First timers receive a complimentary beverage:


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 9, 2018)

Hoping Gracie and her squeeze and any fur babies she gathered up to escape the horrendous situation they have been put in are resting well and have some peace of mind...


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 9, 2018)

drifter said:


> I've been watching corny romantic hallmark movies today and I kinda like them from my usual death and destruction shows.



There are some Hallmark movies that are really good.  But yeah, even the corny ones aren't terrible.  I am a disaster movie fan--natural disasters with tornadoes, earthquakes, volcanoes, and such--I try to avoid watching too much of people just being mean to people movies.


----------



## Aurora Woman (Nov 9, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Aurora Woman said:
> 
> 
> > I apologize for not reading all 5,724 pages before posting. This looks like a pleasant thread. Hope you don't mind someone just barging in rudely, dripping snow everywhere.
> ...



Why thank you! That looks delicious! I'm being somewhat reticent for a while here (in general) till I get to know the personalities. Plus political discussion boards in general have gotten so UGLY in the last few years that I'm reluctant to get immersed again, because the stupid burns so bad. And then there are the sicko stalkers.... but let us not speak of that this evening.

The "Aurora" part of my screen-name comes from my love of the Northern Lights, not the lovely Colorado city... thanks for asking! We live in the UP of MI and yes -- it IS snowing here: We're under a winter storm warning for tonight, in fact. Ah yes.......... ;~)

Some of my aurora photos here, if you'd be so kind to take a look.
2017 - 2018 Aurora Photos


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 9, 2018)

beautress said:


> Welcome, Aurora Woman, to the best thread at USMB, and Foxfyre started it way back before I got here in 2011 as freedombecki.



It's the best thread only because of the really great people who have haunted it over the years and have made it that way.  Many come and go over time, but it just seems to keep plugging along.  We had to close three three previous Coffee Shops because they overwhelmed the software of the board but the Xenforo software seems to be handling the load just fine.  We will have been going for nine years in May and have seen so many of us through joys and sorrows and hopes and dreams and finding love, laughter, tears, fears, triumphs and tragedy and just some really interesting stuff.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 9, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome, Aurora Woman, to the best thread at USMB, and Foxfyre started it way back before I got here in 2011 as freedombecki.
> ...



It's also really great because Foxfyre is a great person.


----------



## Aurora Woman (Nov 9, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> There are some Hallmark movies that are really good.  But yeah, even the corny ones aren't terrible.  I am a disaster movie fan--natural disasters with tornadoes, earthquakes, volcanoes, and such--I try to avoid watching too much of people just being mean to people movies.



I love those disaster flicks too. Twister. Volcano. Towering Inferno (lol -- remember that one?) Jurassic Park. Independence Day. What's your favorite?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 9, 2018)

Aurora Woman said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Aurora Woman said:
> ...



Wow beautiful!!  Something I've never seen.  When we went to Alaska I had several things on my bucket list that I wanted to see and managed everything except I never saw a moose in the wild and no aurora borealis--too overcast to see it if it would have happened when we were there.

I imagine snow is no big deal where you are but we are praying for it here so our ski resorts can have a good long season.


----------



## Aurora Woman (Nov 9, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome, Aurora Woman, to the best thread at USMB, and Foxfyre started it way back before I got here in 2011 as freedombecki.
> ...



I'm humbled and honored to be welcome here. I'll try to live up to the welcome.


----------



## Aurora Woman (Nov 9, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Wow beautiful!!  Something I've never seen.  When we went to Alaska I had several things on my bucket list that I wanted to see and managed everything except I never saw a moose in the wild and no aurora borealis--too overcast to see it if it would have happened when we were there.
> 
> I imagine snow is no big deal where you are but we are praying for it here so our ski resorts can have a good long season.



We are praying for it here too. Winter tourism is almost as huge as summer tourism here. We have world class Nordic ski trails and competitions, downhill skiing too, dog mushing, thousands of miles of snow machine trails, etc. Where do you live?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 9, 2018)

Aurora Woman said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > There are some Hallmark movies that are really good.  But yeah, even the corny ones aren't terrible.  I am a disaster movie fan--natural disasters with tornadoes, earthquakes, volcanoes, and such--I try to avoid watching too much of people just being mean to people movies.
> ...



Jurassic Park and Independence Day I classify as more sci-fi than disaster movie though a lot of sci-fi I like.  But for disaster movies hard to choose a favorite.  I do have Towering Inferno and have watched it many times.  I love "Twister" and there is an old B movie--so B it doesn't even have closed caption--called simply "Tornado" that I am fond of.  Others include "St. Helens", "Dante's Peak", "Day of Destruction", another B movie "Killer Flood--the Day the Dam Broke", "Earthquake" with Charleston Heston and Ava Gardner, and several dozen others that make up my collection so far.  I also like all the Airport movies all of which have an element of disaster in them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 9, 2018)

Aurora Woman said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Wow beautiful!!  Something I've never seen.  When we went to Alaska I had several things on my bucket list that I wanted to see and managed everything except I never saw a moose in the wild and no aurora borealis--too overcast to see it if it would have happened when we were there.
> ...



I am in Albuquerque  but consider the whole state of New Mexico 'home'.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 10, 2018)

*Special prayers and positive vibe directed to the people of Northern California in harm's way, the people of Paradise and other towns, and all others who have lost their homes and businesses. That would include Gracie and Dennis, Drifters friend's mother, and all others.*

_Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys._

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Gracie & Mr. G now homeless again
Drifter's friend's mother now homeless
Mrs. Ringel and Ringel and impending diagnosis
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!_
_
And for our newest friend, Aurora Woman, autumn in upper Michigan:







_


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 10, 2018)

Aurora Woman said:


> I apologize for not reading all 5,724 pages before posting. This looks like a pleasant thread. Hope you don't mind someone just barging in rudely, dripping snow everywhere.


This is the nicest place here. Welcome and I hope you don't mind a lot of normal people talk.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 10, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Aurora Woman said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Best place to see moose is right around the big airport in Anchorage...or on the dinner table.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 10, 2018)

Okay, now I have access to a regular desktop and can write better...
An update on Gracie, Mr. G. and their roommate.  They are currently resident in a motel in Redding.  Chico was too close for comfort, so they moved on up the road for now.  They managed to get out with basically the clothes on their backs, two cats and a dog, and their car.  Gracie seemed in fairly good spirits when I talked with her yesterday afternoon, much better than I would be in similar circumstances.  It would be difficult not to be glad to be alive.  Of course, she doesn't have much access to update her status personally, but I'm sure she'll be back as soon as she can.  Let's all keep her and hers in our thoughts, prayers, and best hopes.  She's been through many hells these past couple of years.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 10, 2018)

Aurora Woman said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Aurora Woman said:
> ...


Another Yooper?  Welcome!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 10, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Aurora Woman said:
> ...



LOL.  You are the only person I know who sees moose as a food staple.     We did fly into Anchorage but alas no moose.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 10, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Okay, now I have access to a regular desktop and can write better...
> An update on Gracie, Mr. G. and their roommate.  They are currently resident in a motel in Redding.  Chico was too close for comfort, so they moved on up the road for now.  They managed to get out with basically the clothes on their backs, two cats and a dog, and their car.  Gracie seemed in fairly good spirits when I talked with her yesterday afternoon, much better than I would be in similar circumstances.  It would be difficult not to be glad to be alive.  Of course, she doesn't have much access to update her status personally, but I'm sure she'll be back as soon as she can.  Let's all keep her and hers in our thoughts, prayers, and best hopes.  She's been through many hells these past couple of years.



Bless her heart.  The two cats and the dog are no doubt her former landlord's and Gracie probably grabbed them on the way out.  Both she and Dennis had vans--they only got out with one of them?  Or maybe neither and are in the landlord's car?  Drifter mentioned a van though so. . . .

Anyhow so glad they are safe.  I hope she will be able to communicate with us all soon.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 10, 2018)

I classify this one as 'almost true'.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 10, 2018)

And times are changin':


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 10, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, now I have access to a regular desktop and can write better...
> ...





Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, now I have access to a regular desktop and can write better...
> ...


No, I believe they got both vehicles out and the land lady, too.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 10, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, now I have access to a regular desktop and can write better...
> ...



They were all in the van. The landlord got the room last night but they have to be out by Monday it's a motel 6. All of the shelters are full at this time. I did give her the 211 United Way number to try and see if there are other places for temp help. But the wholetown basically bunred down.

Kat posted a link to a gofundme page for Gracie in the announcement section. Even $5 bucks feeds the cats, dog or Gracie. 

I start a second job Monday and won't be on a lot so Kat is the go to person on the Gracie fund page.Obviously we are all in different shape financially so if you can't donate that's ok. We know everyone is sending prayers and love and that is Powerful too!


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 10, 2018)

*Evacuation Shelter Information:*

OPEN: Yuba-Sutter Fairground (442 Franklin Ave, Yuba City, CA 95991)
OPEN: Chester Memorial Hall (22 Gay Street, Chester)
THIS SHELTER IS FULL: Butte County Fairgrounds (199 E Hazel St, Gridley, CA 95948)
THIS SHELTER IS FULL: Glenn County Fairgrounds (221 E Yolo St, Orland, CA 95963)
THIS SHELTER IS FULL: Chico Elks Club (1705 Manzanita, Chico)
THIS SHELTER IS FULL: Oroville Nazarene Church (2238 Monte Vista Ave, Oroville, CA 95966)
THIS SHELTER IS FULL - Neighborhood Church (2801 Notre Dame Blvd, Chico, CA 95928)
If assistance is needed in evacuating, call 9-1-1.

Butte County > Home


----------



## 007 (Nov 10, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Turned cold here too, pard. Winter is here. We're actually 10 to 15 degrees colder than normal. 

Got the snowblower, weights and chains on the John Deere so, I'm ready... let it snow. No more FROSTY THE SNOWMAN for me with the cab now.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 10, 2018)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


NO,,NO,,,,,NNOOOOOO


----------



## 007 (Nov 10, 2018)

Manonthestreet said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I wish it worked that way...


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 10, 2018)

Put 2 grand thru wash machine this morning after I forgot to mty pockets last nite. I have the cleanest money in town and its april fresh


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 10, 2018)

007 said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Laugh it up...I have to work in it so I could do with at least 2 more weeks of higher temps before reality hits


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 10, 2018)

drifter said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


They were lucky to get out, apparently the fire swept through the town very rapidly, six people were trapped in their cars in town and died.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 10, 2018)

The first snow flew around in the air last night, some of it lasting long enough on lawns and shady driveways until the feeble November sun managed to melt it away.  Nonetheless it was a not too subtle warning that  winter is just around the corner.  Not that the lack of daylight since last weekend wasn't warning enough.

Movie Night went well.  A half dozen folks showed up to watch In a Lonely Place.  I talked about the movie, even juicy tidbits like the relationship between the female lead (Gloria Grahame) and the movie's director, Nicholas Ray.  

They were married back in 1950 when the movie was released.  But not long after the premiere, Mr. Ray found Ms. Grahame in bed with his son from a previous marriage.  By the way, Mr. Ray's son was 13 years old at the time.

Wednesday night will be a bumpy night with Bette Davis in All About Eve.

Stay tuned for more juicy tidbits about that one!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 10, 2018)

drifter said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Thanks Drifter.  I hope your new job is everything you hope for.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 10, 2018)

*Here is the link Kat posted in the Announcements Section for Gracie's GoFundMe.  I don't think anybody will quibble if we post it here too.*

Click here to support Paradise Camp Fire organized by Michelle Morrow


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 10, 2018)

Manonthestreet said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...



Been there, done that, trashed the T shirt already MOTS.  But sometimes we just have to laugh to keep from crying.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 10, 2018)

Manonthestreet said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...


----------



## peach174 (Nov 10, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Okay, now I have access to a regular desktop and can write better...
> An update on Gracie, Mr. G. and their roommate.  They are currently resident in a motel in Redding.  Chico was too close for comfort, so they moved on up the road for now.  They managed to get out with basically the clothes on their backs, two cats and a dog, and their car.  Gracie seemed in fairly good spirits when I talked with her yesterday afternoon, much better than I would be in similar circumstances.  It would be difficult not to be glad to be alive.  Of course, she doesn't have much access to update her status personally, but I'm sure she'll be back as soon as she can.  Let's all keep her and hers in our thoughts, prayers, and best hopes.  She's been through many hells these past couple of years.



Thank You for the info.
At least they are all alive.
I was very worried for them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 10, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



It would be funnier if that wasn't Hombre or me so many times.  Especially in north central Kansas.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 10, 2018)

Manonthestreet said:


> Put 2 grand thru wash machine this morning after I forgot to mty pockets last nite. I have the cleanest money in town and its april fresh



Laundered money. 
Be careful how you spent it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 10, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...


I learned quickly to split open a large plastic trash bag, leave the wipers up (turn vehicle off with the wipers in the highest position) and place the bag on the windshield with the wipers holding it in place.  The other, most effective method was to start the vehicle, turn the defrost on high then wait till the windows were defrosted/deiced.  Pretty simple........


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 10, 2018)

Because we have luncheon & a movie guests every Sunday, I probably won't be on here much tomorrow, but tomorrow is *Veteran's Day.*

*At exactly 11:11 a.m. every Veteran’s Day (Nov. 11), the sun aligns perfectly with the Anthem Veteran’s Memorial in Arizona to shine through the ellipses of the five marble pillars representing each branch of the Armed Forces, illuminating The Great Seal of the United States.*

*



*


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 10, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...


It could be worse........


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 10, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



In a Kansas ice storm though the ice can quickly become so very thick that it takes the defrosters forever to de-ice the windsheild.  So if we didn't want to wait it out and burn up a quarter tank of gasoline to make that happen out comes the chisel and scrapers.  You're running the defrosters too so it doesn't refreeze.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 10, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Had that in NoVA, used the ice scrapers around the edges then just pushed the ice off in one or two sheets.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 10, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



But think how good the guy who owned the car will feel when he comes out to witness a random act of kindness,


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 10, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



We could do that in Dallas which doesn't have harsh winters but can have some major ice storms.  But it could be soooooo cold in Kansas by the time we got to the car, the ice was not going to budge without some major effort.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 10, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Never ran into that even out west or on the plains.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 10, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Colorado and New Mexico tend to have dryer snow/ice so ice doesn't doesn't accumulate a great deal.  But the snow wasn't dry in Kansas and after you had several hours of freezing rain followed by snow, some of which would melt to join the ice that had already built up, when the blue norther would hit, the temperature would drop 20-30 degrees, and freeze everything rock hard and solid.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 10, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Thanks, I've been working other temp jobs but this is more related to my field I went to school for so that is exciting.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 10, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I am not looking forward to snow at all. I hate the way I drive in it. LOL


----------



## 007 (Nov 10, 2018)

Manonthestreet said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...


Of course, I had no idea you worked outside. I'm guilty of not reading pages back.

I worked plenty of construction myself outside in the cold years ago.


----------



## 007 (Nov 10, 2018)

drifter said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Do you have a 4 wheel drive?


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 10, 2018)

007 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I have a Corolla.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 10, 2018)

drifter said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


Ahhhh, 4 wheel slide........


----------



## 007 (Nov 10, 2018)

drifter said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


Not 4 wheel drive then. Ever had one?


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 10, 2018)

007 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I don't think so. My boyfriend wants to buy me a different car but he doesn't like the way I treat my current one so he keeps waffling about it.


----------



## Aurora Woman (Nov 10, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Okay, now I have access to a regular desktop and can write better...
> An update on Gracie, Mr. G. and their roommate.  They are currently resident in a motel in Redding.  Chico was too close for comfort, so they moved on up the road for now.  They managed to get out with basically the clothes on their backs, two cats and a dog, and their car.  Gracie seemed in fairly good spirits when I talked with her yesterday afternoon, much better than I would be in similar circumstances.  It would be difficult not to be glad to be alive.  Of course, she doesn't have much access to update her status personally, but I'm sure she'll be back as soon as she can.  Let's all keep her and hers in our thoughts, prayers, and best hopes.  She's been through many hells these past couple of years.



I don't know her, yet, but wish her and her family all that's good. Cannot even imagine escaping for your life and losing everything. How terrifying to be in the middle of that.


----------



## Aurora Woman (Nov 10, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Another Yooper?  Welcome!!



Thanks! We're near MQT, whereabouts are you? Got snow?


----------



## 007 (Nov 10, 2018)

drifter said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


Well... bummer... but ya you do have to take care of your vehicle.

The only reason I asked was because a 4 wheel drive is substantially better in snow than a 2 wheel drive. Older drivers already know this. I'm assuming you're a younger driver.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 10, 2018)

Aurora Woman said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Another Yooper?  Welcome!!
> ...


Roswell, NM, born in Escanaba, family in Gladstone, was raised military all over the US and the Pacific.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 10, 2018)

007 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



That's why we love our AWD Subarus.  They are so well balanced on all four wheels and you don't have to worry about when it is advisable to switch over to 4-wheel drive because the AWD is on all the time.  And it tracks beautifully in the snow, sand, mud, or uneven terrain, does as well as any vehicle on ice, is far less likely to hydroplane in heavy rain.  I might be a mite biased of course since we are driving our 7th Subaru but every time we think we might try a different make, we keep coming back to them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 10, 2018)

Aurora Woman said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Another Yooper?  Welcome!!
> ...



I was just thinking.  I once worked for an Episcopal Diocese full time and part time for the National Episcopal Church--I am not Episcopalian but know the denomination well--and was at frequent gatherings with the Episcopal Bishop headquartered in Marquette.  The way he described winter weather there, I imagine you are politely snickering at our accounts of winter weather down here closer to the southern border.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 10, 2018)

drifter said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



If I lived where you live I wouldn't even THINK about not having AWD or 4-wheel-drive.  In fact I wouldn't consider not having it where I live and we have pretty mild winters here.


----------



## 007 (Nov 10, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


I had an old 1974, 1/2 ton Chevy pickup that was full time 4 wheel drive. The only difference in the transfer case was between the all time 4 wheel drive and 4 wheel drive LOCK, that locked the front and rear axles together to turn as one, no slip. Of course there was also low range. I also noticed driving that old truck that when I'd hit a puddle of water on the road during rain, it wouldn't pull to one side or another like a 2 wheel drive would, it went dead straight ahead. Yeah any full time 4 wheel drive has a major advantage over 2 wheel drive in my opinion. 

I'm glad you've had such great luck with your Subaru's Ff. I think they're good vehicles as well. I just love my Chevy's. I've always been a truck guy too. I've owned twice as many trucks as cars in my life. I have two trucks now, if you count the Suburban as a truck. It's a truck underneath. Same 1/2 frame and running gear as a pickup, except the Suburban has coil springs in the rear instead of leafs for a smoother ride.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 10, 2018)

007 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



No, I'm not young but my step-dad or boyfriend takes care of car things for me. I am just not much of a driver, I try to avoid it when I can. When I was young I had 2 accidents 3 weeks apart from each other and one was a head-on collision. After that,  I developed a fear of driving. I am kind of neurotic as you may have gathered. Luckily I have the best step-dad and best boyfriend in the world.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 10, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



 I lived in Casper Wyoming for a few years, now that's SNOW!


----------



## 007 (Nov 10, 2018)

drifter said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


Eeee-gads... sorry to hear that. Yeah I've piled a couple up myself, but I never lost my fear of driving. But then I'm an incurable gear head hotrod. I did a couple dumb things and paid the price. I just didn't do those same dumb things anymore, like drink and drive. We're talking 40 years ago.

Sure glad you have support when it comes to cars too, so you don't fall prey to the unscrupulous types all too ready to take advantage of people that know nothing about cars.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 10, 2018)

007 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



My stepdad is a car hobbyist and builds hot rods. They both love cars and stuff. I'm glad you don't drink and drive. I would take UBER before driving intoxicated myself.


----------



## 007 (Nov 10, 2018)

drifter said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


Yeah we thought nothing of it decades ago. We'd drink WHILE driving. Things have surely changed though. I wouldn't even think of it now.

I just ordered a small pizza from the restaurant across the bridge here in Podunk, WI, and as I drove though town, this being Saturday night, decades ago the bars would have been PACKED! Now, there's just a couple cars downtown, and I'm sure even those are people eating because the bars do double as a restaurant.

I've been a hotrod all my life too. Had a few nice cars. Just bought a brand new 2017 2SS Camaro. I couldn't resist having ONE MORE.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 10, 2018)

007 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Wisconsin is sure pretty in pictures. I have ancestors from Neenah Wisconsin but I've never been there.


----------



## Aurora Woman (Nov 10, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Roswell, NM, born in Escanaba, family in Gladstone, was raised military all over the US and the Pacific.



Oh wow. Well, if you ever come back up here to visit the folks, give a shout out! And please bring one of your alien friends too.


----------



## 007 (Nov 10, 2018)

drifter said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


Yes Wisconsin is very pretty. We have a great lake on the east side of the state, a great lake to the north, and the Mississippi river on the east border. We have huge forests, lakes, streams, rivers, farms, anything that isn't paved, which is very little, is green. People don't like to come here though because it can get cold in the winter, I mean real cold, 20 or 30 below, even 40 below. It's the home of my ancestors going back to my great, great grandparents though, so it's home to me. I've lived many other places but I always come back here. Don't plan on moving again now. I love small towns too, and when you've been in one as long as I have here, you get to know just about everybody. I think it's cool. I even know lots of people in other little towns near here. I can go just about anywhere and run into someone I know. I never could do that in a big city. I lived in Vegas, Phoenix, Tampa to name a few, and it was a cool experience, but it was never home to me. I can't stand cities now, I actually despise them.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 10, 2018)

All right... Just exactly what is the substance someone put in the last pot of coffee?


----------



## Aurora Woman (Nov 10, 2018)

007 said:


> Yeah we thought nothing of it decades ago. We'd drink WHILE driving. Things have surely changed though. I wouldn't even think of it now.



Ah, the good old days! Your comment made me laugh because it reminded me of my best friend in nursing school. One frigid morning we were stuck in gridlocked traffic on a highway on our way to our clinical rotation for the day. She announced in her lovely Russian accent: "You Americans, so stuffy! In Russia we now would have our vodka with our coffee. No cold, no eyeballs freezing, just warm! Here to jail you go for keeping warm." Following the severe stinkeye from me, she then announced: "Well we are stuck here freezing. Let us do our Kegels so husbands be happy!"


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 10, 2018)

007 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I lived in Vegas and Phoenix too. I'm in Utah right now but was born in Missouri. Yeah I would love to sight see Wisconsin in the spring or summertime, I bet its just magical.


----------



## 007 (Nov 10, 2018)

drifter said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


Yeah NV is my second home. I lived there longer than anywhere else other than WI. I lived in Las Vegas from 1979 to 1983, and Reno from 2004 to 2008. I do love the green here in Wisconsin, but it even baffles me that if I ever did move again, it would be back to NV. Must be the climate. I think the vast open spaces are captivating too. I drove from Reno to Vegas and the other way around a few times too. The little towns that make you wonder, why in the hell is anyone living way out here in the middle of nowhere? IDK... I find that kind of appealing... 

Phoenix was probably the worst place I ever lived in my life. My parents moved to Apache Junction and I went down by them a little later after I quit working at the supermax prison here. I went to Motorcycle Mechanics Institute in Dear Valley, north Phoenix, and then up to Reno to work at Reno Harley Davidson.

Missouri is pretty, and Utah has it's beauty too, except crossing the Great Salt Lake... holy cow.


----------



## 007 (Nov 10, 2018)

Aurora Woman said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah we thought nothing of it decades ago. We'd drink WHILE driving. Things have surely changed though. I wouldn't even think of it now.
> ...


Oh geez... we were out of control back in the old days, and if we got pulled over, the cops would usually tell us to take our hotrods home for the night, even though they knew we were drunk. To us, that was worse punishment than arresting us...


----------



## 007 (Nov 10, 2018)

This is the new hotrod... (for those who haven't seen it), 2017 2SS Camaro, I'm incurable... I have issues...


----------



## Aurora Woman (Nov 10, 2018)

007 said:


> This is the new hotrod... (for those who haven't seen it), 2017 2SS Camaro, I'm incurable... I have issues...



Gorgeous car! When my brother came home from the service in the early 70s, he bought a Camaro convertible. It was bright orange with a white "racing stripe." He used to take me on rides in it when Mom wasn't looking. He'd take us out to hilly, windy country roads and floor it. Sometimes we'd crest a hill and be airborne. It was absolutely terrifying, and absolutely exhilarating too. Thanks for the memory flashback!


----------



## 007 (Nov 10, 2018)

Aurora Woman said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > This is the new hotrod... (for those who haven't seen it), 2017 2SS Camaro, I'm incurable... I have issues...
> ...


Great story... I love Camaros. This is my second one. I had a crappy little 1975 Camaro years ago, still loved it, but this one is truly a beast. Just brutal power. If you "floored" this thing, you'd be sideways in the road. The "traction control" is on by default, for a reason, unless you want to go drifting with it...


----------



## beautress (Nov 10, 2018)

007 said:


> This is the new hotrod... (for those who haven't seen it), 2017 2SS Camaro, I'm incurable... I have issues...


My first car after marrying was a 1967 Camaro. It was so beautiful, but lost it to a failure of brakes that resulted in a crash in or around 1978. It was repaired at a Community College automotive training center, but was sold in 1983 when we moved back to the Equality State after 5 years in the Beaver State. 

Have a lovely evening, all. So wonderful to be back at USMB after losing a husband and a sister in 2016. I had a lot of sadness after having the most humorous husband for 44 wonderful years of my life. My best comfort is that I know he has a job in heaven of cheering up the angels who have to look over some pretty harsh situations in human life. I can imagine he has a full time job of doing what he did so well in life--making sure that everybody got a good laugh every day.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 10, 2018)

Aurora Woman said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Roswell, NM, born in Escanaba, family in Gladstone, was raised military all over the US and the Pacific.
> ...


I haven't been back up there in decades, have no reason to return, I don't even remember any of my living relations in the area.


----------



## 007 (Nov 10, 2018)

beautress said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > This is the new hotrod... (for those who haven't seen it), 2017 2SS Camaro, I'm incurable... I have issues...
> ...


1967 was the very first year for Camaro. I'd LOVE to see a picture of it if you have one...


----------



## 007 (Nov 10, 2018)

I'm in the process of uploading a ton of files from an external drive to the new shop computer. Should have a pic of my old Camaro in a bit...


----------



## beautress (Nov 10, 2018)

007 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


*1967 was the very first year for Camaro. I'd LOVE to see a picture of it if you have one...*​
Yeah, I know. I got it to drive to work and back in late fall of 1966 before either of my children were born.

My kids took all the family pics when my husband, Bill, died two years back. Haven't even seen our wedding album from our Dec 4, 1971 wedding.  Well, really, I do not ruminate much about the past. Nothing you can do about spilt milk. 

It's etched in my memory, though. It was this metallic fawn beige color with black upholstery, it turned on a dime, and my husband couldn't get in it when it was adjusted to my short stature of 5'1. It was the only time I ever heard the good-spirited man grumble. He was a six-footer. <giggle>


----------



## beautress (Nov 10, 2018)

Well, in lieu of not knowing if I have a picture of it which would be buried in any one of 50 boxes on a maybe basis, here's a car that looks exactly like my car, well, as I recall how it looked, anyway. This was all I could find that even remotely resembles my metallic beige camaro:




​


----------



## 007 (Nov 10, 2018)

beautress said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


Dang... so no pic... oh well, I can picture it. So do you remember the engine? Would have a been a little six inline, or could have been a 327?

Here's my old 1975. Bought it from a friend, pretty beat up by the time I got it in 1989 but still, super fun car to drive... Wisconsin damn rust and all... still, this is the car that made me fall in love with Camaros... it had a 350 small block, headers, 4 barrel and what not, a TH350 automatic trans... it would boogie right on down the road...


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 11, 2018)

*Special prayers and positive vibe directed to the people of California in harm's way, the people of Paradise and other towns, and all others who have lost their homes and businesses. That would include Gracie and Dennis, Drifters friend's mother, and all others.*

_Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys._

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Nosmo's mom,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Mrs. Ringel and Ringel for healing
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Gracie & Mr. G now homeless again
Drifter's friend's mother now homeless

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!_
_
*Autumn in North Central Kansas*



_


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 11, 2018)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Snow finally arrived last night. It's not expected to stay long because temps are supposed to get into mid-40s the rest of this week. Driving will suck but it's my weekend so I'll hunker down and stay home.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 11, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Temperatures there are similar to those here for this time of year.  And we are a LOT closer to the Equator than you are.  Weird.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 11, 2018)

Finally starting to feel better, I can actually eat something and not upset my stomach, my blood pressure has normalized, the joint aches and headache are gone.  Next time a doc wants to prescribe Wellbutrin it'll be not no, HELL NO!!!!!

Once we find out what treatment options for the wife are recommended and available we may have to relocate again, most likely back to Albuquerque.  Not that Roswell doesn't have the services and facilities here it's just that Albuquerque has more and better services.  The problem will be two fold, finding a place to live and moving.  For the latter we're talking about getting rid of everything we really don't need which is around 2/3ds of what we own.
To get any meaningful help we will most likely have to wipe out our 401Ks first, expensive.  We'd lose about a third in penalties then there's the ten percent the government will take for early withdrawal.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 11, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Finally starting to feel better, I can actually eat something and not upset my stomach, my blood pressure has normalized, the joint aches and headache are gone.  Next time a doc wants to prescribe Wellbutrin it'll be not no, HELL NO!!!!!
> 
> Once we find out what treatment options for the wife are recommended and available we may have to relocate again, most likely back to Albuquerque.  Not that Roswell doesn't have the services and facilities here it's just that Albuquerque has more and better services.  The problem will be two fold, finding a place to live and moving.  For the latter we're talking about getting rid of everything we really don't need which is around 2/3ds of what we own.
> To get any meaningful help we will most likely have to wipe out our 401Ks first, expensive.  We'd lose about a third in penalties then there's the ten percent the government will take for early withdrawal.



It sucks that is an option you have to consider. Do you have family in Albuquerque?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 11, 2018)

drifter said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Finally starting to feel better, I can actually eat something and not upset my stomach, my blood pressure has normalized, the joint aches and headache are gone.  Next time a doc wants to prescribe Wellbutrin it'll be not no, HELL NO!!!!!
> ...


No, no family there besides my family and I aren't what you would call close and there's definitely bad blood between my wife and at least two of my brothers.  The third brother really isn't in a position to help out anyway.  As for more distant relations I don't even know them at all.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 11, 2018)

I start my short internship/clinical time tomorrow.  8 hours a day from Mon-Fri, then another 8 hours a day for 3 days in early December.

I'm worried about it.  There's a whole crapload of stuff for me to get done.  I've also got a coding exam to do this week, a project due in one class and a paper due in another on the 28th.  I think everyone else is going to be out next week for a Thanksgiving trip, so at least I'll have the house to myself to get some work done, but the clinical stuff is mostly done while I'm at the facility.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 11, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Finally starting to feel better, I can actually eat something and not upset my stomach, my blood pressure has normalized, the joint aches and headache are gone.  Next time a doc wants to prescribe Wellbutrin it'll be not no, HELL NO!!!!!
> 
> Once we find out what treatment options for the wife are recommended and available we may have to relocate again, most likely back to Albuquerque.  Not that Roswell doesn't have the services and facilities here it's just that Albuquerque has more and better services.  The problem will be two fold, finding a place to live and moving.  For the latter we're talking about getting rid of everything we really don't need which is around 2/3ds of what we own.
> To get any meaningful help we will most likely have to wipe out our 401Ks first, expensive.  We'd lose about a third in penalties then there's the ten percent the government will take for early withdrawal.



  There must be some help available that doesn't involve impoverishing yourself first?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 11, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> I start my short internship/clinical time tomorrow.  8 hours a day from Mon-Fri, then another 8 hours a day for 3 days in early December.
> 
> I'm worried about it.  There's a whole crapload of stuff for me to get done.  I've also got a coding exam to do this week, a project due in one class and a paper due in another on the 28th.  I think everyone else is going to be out next week for a Thanksgiving trip, so at least I'll have the house to myself to get some work done, but the clinical stuff is mostly done while I'm at the facility.



Okay if I put you on the list for a bit of extra support?


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 11, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I start my short internship/clinical time tomorrow.  8 hours a day from Mon-Fri, then another 8 hours a day for 3 days in early December.
> ...



You're welcome to, but this doesn't seem like the kind of thing that belongs there.  Even if it were to go horribly and I fail the class and can't get my associate's, it isn't as though I'm expecting to get some high-paying job when I finish.  I'll have half a year or so to find some sort of regular job once I finish this semester, whether I pass or not.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 11, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> I start my short internship/clinical time tomorrow.  8 hours a day from Mon-Fri, then another 8 hours a day for 3 days in early December.
> 
> I'm worried about it.  There's a whole crapload of stuff for me to get done.  I've also got a coding exam to do this week, a project due in one class and a paper due in another on the 28th.  I think everyone else is going to be out next week for a Thanksgiving trip, so at least I'll have the house to myself to get some work done, but the clinical stuff is mostly done while I'm at the facility.



I start my new job tomorrow too. I know you will do great and I understand your anxiety and stress. New stuff always gives me a restless feeling. Plus you have other projects and deadlines due. But sending you good vibes Mont.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 11, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...





Ringel05 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



This may sound corny, but you do have people right here that want to give you moral support through this. You can reach out to me anytime and if I can help I will. I can research for facilities on a sliding scale or nonprofits that can possibly help. Beyond that, you can know that at any time you just need to talk this coffeeshop is here and u can PM me.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 11, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Finally starting to feel better, I can actually eat something and not upset my stomach, my blood pressure has normalized, the joint aches and headache are gone.  Next time a doc wants to prescribe Wellbutrin it'll be not no, HELL NO!!!!!
> ...


Typically not.  The wife will be going on short term disability leave tomorrow so at least some income will be coming in for now.
Once that is up she'll be eligible for Medicaid (or eligible depending on how much she gets paid through disability insurance).  After that my disability will not cover us financially where we are.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 11, 2018)

On our daily walk I ran into an d friend who showed me a video he recorded last night. It was of a black bear raiding his bird feeder!  Right here in East Liverpool, not flier blocks from the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate.

I then drove over he to the Big House to see Mom.  Entering the front door, Mom said she was thinking about going to the Emergency Room.  That was 3:15 this afternoon. 

Mom had a flare up of diverticulitis and will spend this evening in the hospital.  Let's see what tomorrow rings.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 11, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



This is precisely what the vigil list is for though. . .to congratulate, extend sympathy, encourage, and most of us do believe that positive thoughts and prayers do make a difference in times of real trouble and life threatening situations.  And we also provide some empathy and moral support for the more stressful times that we all have from time to time.  You probably don't see your issues as all that significant compared to what others are facing/enduring, and maybe they aren't, but they are still stressful and infusing some positivity into it can't hurt you and it sure doesn't hurt the rest of us to provide it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 11, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> On our daily walk I ran into an d friend who showed me a video he recorded last night. It was of a black bear raiding his bird feeder!  Right here in East Liverpool, not flier blocks from the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate.
> 
> I then drove over he to the Big House to see Mom.  Entering the front door, Mom said she was thinking about going to the Emergency Room.  That was 3:15 this afternoon.
> 
> Mom had a flare up of diverticulitis and will spend this evening in the hospital.  Let's see what tomorrow rings.



That happens so often--we have an impulse to call somebody, drop by to see somebody and find out they really needed that call or that visit.  Hopefully it is an issue easily remedied, but onto the list she goes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 11, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



That's tough even with the options you have.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 11, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > On our daily walk I ran into an d friend who showed me a video he recorded last night. It was of a black bear raiding his bird feeder!  Right here in East Liverpool, not flier blocks from the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate.
> ...


Thanks but she's already on the list.

Mom's first bout with diverticulitis happened in 1997.  Her ascending colon burst and she was in the hospital for weeks.  She had a colostomy and within four months, had it reversed.  We were beset by sleepless nights and bouyed  by prayer.

I'll not sleep much tonight, too busy praying


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 12, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Finally starting to feel better, I can actually eat something and not upset my stomach, my blood pressure has normalized, the joint aches and headache are gone.  Next time a doc wants to prescribe Wellbutrin it'll be not no, HELL NO!!!!!
> 
> Once we find out what treatment options for the wife are recommended and available we may have to relocate again, most likely back to Albuquerque.  Not that Roswell doesn't have the services and facilities here it's just that Albuquerque has more and better services.  The problem will be two fold, finding a place to live and moving.  For the latter we're talking about getting rid of everything we really don't need which is around 2/3ds of what we own.
> To get any meaningful help we will most likely have to wipe out our 401Ks first, expensive.  We'd lose about a third in penalties then there's the ten percent the government will take for early withdrawal.



Do not wipe out your 401K's if at all possible. It is a short term fix, but you may regret it in the long run. Any state or federal assistance can't/won't make you drain those in order to be eligible for any possible help, I don't think. They didn't require it here in Washington and it might be different where you are, but I don't think it is. Is there a local resource directory? A list of places to call for assistance with different types of needs. Housing, utilities, food/clothing banks, etc. Possibly at the Dr's office??? Does the Dr's office have a patient care coordinator? (not sure about that title, but someone that can help you guys applying for different types of help or benefits available?)

Please correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm assuming your wife's short term disability is thru her work??? Does her work also have any other types of benefits she could tap into? She might need to talk with a supervisor or manager or resource or personnel manager?? 

I do understand the financial stresses.....been there & done that...a few times.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 12, 2018)

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Gracie & Mr. G now homeless again
Drifter's friend's mother now homeless
Mrs. Ringel and Ringel back in difficult transition and for healing
Montrovant in difficult transition 
Nosmo's mom back in the hospital

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!_
_



_


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 12, 2018)

Sorry in advance for a long post,....

In 2014 I was diagnosed with Stage 2 Triple Negative breast cancer...….it was the last thing I ever expected. I tend to dislike and distrust Dr's and didn't want treatment, but had to face my kids, so I agreed to chemo, refused radiation and finally had a lumpectomy to remove the lump.....went back to work until my manager had only scheduled me to work the week of Christmas with no backup and wouldn't sit down to talk with me about it. So I quit a year later (2 years out from initial diagnosis) 

Thought better of it and before I could ask for my job back, hubby had been complaining of chest pains and I nagged him to see a Dr. because of a family history of heart problems. They took xrays and found a tumor. More tests showed it was around the bronchial tube at the entrance of the lung and around the aeorta vein to the heart as well as within the upper portion of the lung. Surgery was not an option. We were told he only had 2 months to live by some radiologist that only had the xray & MRI to go by......no blood test results, no biopsy, nothing. 

Anyway, he went thru chemo that did help to shrink the tumor, but not enough. He did have radiation and was also given several types of immuno-therapy. We are now over 2 and half years later....until this past August. The Dr said the cancer has grown and spread and there was no more treatment available. He has been oxygen since and a Hospice nurse comes once a week to check on him. Thankfully he's not been bed ridden so it makes it easier for me to care for him at home. 

Although a couple of months ago, he did give us all a scare. That morning when I got up, he was awake and alert and we talked for a bit. Then he fell asleep. When the Hospice nurse came, he was unresponsive no matter how we tried to wake him. She called 911 for the paramedics to transfer him from his recliner to the bedroom. Didn't even phase him. She & I tried to prep him for the inevitable and even after rolling him back & forth on the bed to get a cover pad under him, propped pillows around him & covered with blankets all to keep him comfortable as possible.....he still didn't even flinch. She and a Social Worker explained to me the usual steps a patient goes thru so I would know what to expect, including him taking his final breath.. The nurse didn't expect him to live  more than a few hours at most. 

Our boys (19 & 17) and I sat with him off & on the rest of the afternoon and early evening. I watched as he went thru each of the stages. He did everything except take that final breath.  Finally around 7pm, I came out to the livingroom and barely got sat down when I turned to see him standing there. I asked if he was ok and he says 'There's some crazy shit going on around here'....yeah, you're telling me. He didn't know or remember anything of the previous several hours. He was then in a semi conscience state for a day or two, then perked up after that and was more animated.....for about a month or so and in this last month, I can see him declining again and sleeping more & more, talking nonsense and doing odd 'projects'. Those odd projects are what Hospice says is 'getting ready' for the end. 

I'm not sure if it's been from all the treatments or drugs he's been on all this time, but he has some weird 'moments'...like alzheimers or dementia, or maybe the cancer has reached his brain...…..but life can get interesting around here sometimes. I just tell others I'm married to a zombie...really


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 12, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Finally starting to feel better, I can actually eat something and not upset my stomach, my blood pressure has normalized, the joint aches and headache are gone.  Next time a doc wants to prescribe Wellbutrin it'll be not no, HELL NO!!!!!
> ...


Many charities and some states take all assets into consideration when determining eligibility for assistance.  We want to avoid draining what little is left in the IRAs so we'll explore all options first but it might become inevitable. 
As it is now we have not met her deductible and already owe $800 for the CT Scan, hate to see what the surgical/hospital portion will be.........  
Yes the disability if through her job and she's explored other possible benefits they might have.  Today I will be making many phone calls and will most likely visit the local Social Services office for more information and help.  A lot of help is contingent on a full diagnosis which we do not have right this minute, that's what the docs are working on now.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 12, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Sorry in advance for a long post,....
> 
> In 2014 I was diagnosed with Stage 2 Triple Negative breast cancer...….it was the last thing I ever expected. I tend to dislike and distrust Dr's and didn't want treatment, but had to face my kids, so I agreed to chemo, refused radiation and finally had a lumpectomy to remove the lump.....went back to work until my manager had only scheduled me to work the week of Christmas with no backup and wouldn't sit down to talk with me about it. So I quit a year later (2 years out from initial diagnosis)
> 
> ...



Wow.  That's a lot to go through JAN.  It is tough caring for someone no longer able to help much with their own care, tough to watch a loved one decline, tough to be scared about someone you love, tough to deal with dementia, tough to deal with your own life threatening issues.  Many here in the Coffee Shop can relate.  But sometimes it just helps for others to know and the Coffee Shop has been a help with that.  And how about you?  Have you beaten the cancer or are you still dealing with it?  Okay if we put you and hubby on the list?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 12, 2018)

Gracie just posted in the "Announcements" forum and I don't think she will mind if we also report here:

I finally made it in here, but it will be a short visit. I want to thank all of you for you kindness, generosity and support. I am humbled. MrG and I are gobsmacked at what you guys are doing for us, enough to bring us both to tears when told about it, I kid you not.

It has been a wild and horrible ride and we are still numb from shock, but we are alive! There is so much to tell y'all but it will have to wait until tomorrow. I am exhausted mentally and physically. I am supposed to get a new PC tomorrow, compliments from the lady we rented rooms, since mine is not functional anymore. Once I get it (a laptop she said), I will log on once I figure out windows10, , and update everyone. I wish I could do it now but doing it on this darn phone is making my head pound harder than it already is.

Thank you to Kat, drifter and every person who has helped us...with a donation or just with prayers...it is all so much appreciated and oh so needed.

See you guys tomorrow as soon as that PC is handed to me!


Much love to you all and this board,

Gracie and MrGracie​If You Can Help

Gracie we hope you will check in here too when you can.  We're all pulling for you.

To any who are reading in here for the first time, Gracie & Mr. G were living in Paradise, CA and they, along with so many others, including Drifter's friend's mom, barely got out with their lives and pretty much nothing else.  One of our Coffee Shoppers set up a GOFUNDME for them and the generosity and love of USMB members is just awesome.  Information is in the thread I linked here.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 12, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry in advance for a long post,....
> ...



Yes that would be appreciated to be on the list. 

After my surgery I was declared cancer free. Although from what I could find out about it, the first 5 years post is the most worrisome for reoccurrence. After the 5 year mark, the odds for reoccurrence drop considerably.....I have 1 more year to go.

With hubs cancer, it was hardest in the beginning. The shock was like a being hit with a Mack truck and he didn't want to deal with it and was very angry & bitter. All quite understandable but it did make it more difficult for the rest of us. We all have settled into the day to day of it and have accepted the inevitable and have prepared ourselves for that day......whenever it comes. It will still be hard & difficult, I'm sure, but we're ready as much as can be. 

I have found over the years it best to deal with lifes challenges with humor. Yes there is time for tears, but better if thru a smile and best with a laugh. It cuts those monsters down to managable size.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 12, 2018)

Faces song......


Oh La La


----------



## Gracie (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi Coffee Shoppers! Only hear for a short post and will update in Announcements later tonight. Have to go to Red Cross in a few and see about the assistance they can give us cuz we will take whatevwer is offered due to having nothing left now except the car, and a few personal items. Had no clue the whole town would burn down and thought we could go back home but its gone. Who woulda thunk??? Anyway...whole motel is full of Paradise/Magalia folkks and we carpool to martkets and dollar stores, etc. My van is on its last legs so.....who knows.
Anyway, there is much more to tell y'all...just can't do it now.

Hugs and love
Gracie and Mr Gracie.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 12, 2018)

WelfareQueen said:


> Faces song......
> 
> 
> Oh La La



One of your better ones WQ.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 12, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Hi Coffee Shoppers! Only hear for a short post and will update in Announcements later tonight. Have to go to Red Cross in a few and see about the assistance they can give us cuz we will take whatevwer is offered due to having nothing left now except the car, and a few personal items. Had no clue the whole town would burn down and thought we could go back home but its gone. Who woulda thunk??? Anyway...whole motel is full of Paradise/Magalia folkks and we carpool to martkets and dollar stores, etc. My van is on its last legs so.....who knows.
> Anyway, there is much more to tell y'all...just can't do it now.
> 
> Hugs and love
> Gracie and Mr Gracie.



You two stay safe!


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 12, 2018)

A Mom update...

She spent last night in the hospital.  This morning produced additional blood work and a decidedly unappetizing liquid diet.  She had breakfast and her fare was vegetable broth, cranberry juice, jello, and hot tea.  She changed up for dinner opting for the chicken broth and a variety for dinner as she chose the beef broth.  Needless to say, she is miserable.

I was down to see her at 9:30 this morning and stay d until noon.  My brother stopped in at 4:30 and I came in at 4:45 and stayed until 7:00 when they kicked me out.  At 8:15 Mom phoned to say they want her there for 'a couple more days'.  So I'm here at the Big House manning the phone and doing some laundry

Mom has a cat.  I have Daisy the Mutt.  Neither of those two get along, but Daisy is scared of the cat.  So long as they keep their distance and respect each other's space, it should go well.  When I leave here in a few minutes, it's my job to put the cat in the basement, if I can find the damn thing.

Let's see what happens tomorrow.  I have a lecture to attend primarily to talk up Wednesday Movie Night.  I'll beg off to see what I can do for Mom.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 12, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Some people have done a legal separation or divorce just because of those reasons. It's sad that people have to resort to that or lose their entire savings. I wish we had a better system somehow.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 12, 2018)

drifter said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


Yeah, we know and have discussed it as a distant possibility further down the road if it ever comes to that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 12, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



   God willing it won't.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 12, 2018)

So much trouble.  So much love.  God willing, love will win out over the trouble.  Special thanks to Drifter and Kat who set the process in motion to help out Gracie and Mr.G.  The response has been heart warming and wonderful.

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Gracie & Mr. G now homeless again
Drifter's friend's mother now homeless
Mrs. Ringel and Ringel back in difficult transition, for guidance, and for healing
Montrovant in difficult transition 
Nosmo's mom back in the hospital
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!




_


----------



## beautress (Nov 12, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Hi Coffee Shoppers! Only hear for a short post and will update in Announcements later tonight. Have to go to Red Cross in a few and see about the assistance they can give us cuz we will take whatevwer is offered due to having nothing left now except the car, and a few personal items. Had no clue the whole town would burn down and thought we could go back home but its gone. Who woulda thunk??? Anyway...whole motel is full of Paradise/Magalia folkks and we carpool to martkets and dollar stores, etc. My van is on its last legs so.....who knows.
> Anyway, there is much more to tell y'all...just can't do it now.
> 
> Hugs and love
> Gracie and Mr Gracie.


Dear Gracie, you've been on my prayer list all week since Paradise was lost. Thanks for checking in. I'd like to answer more posts, but it's almost midnight now, and last night I only got 3 hours of sleep. Love to all here ~


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 13, 2018)

Mom remains in the hospital.  The doctor say she could be paroled tomorrow.  The diverticulitis is clearing,  but that is the least of our worries.  Her blood pressure is dangerously low and her pulse rate has not been higher than 45  beats per minute. 

Meanwhile my sister-in-law's 30 year old son reported to the Cleveland Clinic this morning for a hip replacement.  He has exymatic arthritis eating away at his bones.  Today's operation is on his left hip.  Three to five months from now, he will have his right hip replaced.  As the salt box says, when it rains it pours.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 13, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Mom remains in the hospital.  The doctor say she could be paroled tomorrow.  The diverticulitis is clearing,  but that is the least of our worries.  Her blood pressure is dangerously low and her pulse rate has not been higher than 45  beats per minute.
> 
> Meanwhile my sister-in-law's 30 year old son reported to the Cleveland Clinic this morning for a hip replacement.  He has exymatic arthritis eating away at his bones.  Today's operation is on his left hip.  Three to five months from now, he will have his right hip replaced.  As the salt box says, when it rains it pours.



And he is so young!   Hombre is facing that at least in one hip one of these days, but he is a far piece beyond 30.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 13, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Mom remains in the hospital.  The doctor say she could be paroled tomorrow.  The diverticulitis is clearing,  but that is the least of our worries.  Her blood pressure is dangerously low and her pulse rate has not been higher than 45  beats per minute.
> ...


He has a son who calls my brother 'Pappy'.  He is a very active nine years old.  It will be a Herculean feat like re-routing a river to swab out a stable keeping up on crutches in an Ohio winter.  He'll use those  crutches until the Pirates opening day.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 13, 2018)

ok I gotta share...…...last month one of my pullets went broody on some eggs and the other day they started hatching. Here is a pic of 2 of the 3 chicks she has now. (I've tried to get another pic of all 3, but she's not cooperating )


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 13, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> ok I gotta share...…...last month one of my pullets went broody on some eggs and the other day they started hatching. Here is a pic of 2 of the 3 chicks she has now. (I've tried to get another pic of all 3, but she's not cooperating )
> 
> View attachment 228608


They're cute!  Will they be layers or friers?


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 13, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > ok I gotta share...…...last month one of my pullets went broody on some eggs and the other day they started hatching. Here is a pic of 2 of the 3 chicks she has now. (I've tried to get another pic of all 3, but she's not cooperating )
> ...



I don't know yet & will have to wait & see. If pullets, I'll keep as layers and if cockerels, fryers


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 13, 2018)

I'll be dipped... Those look just like the Henway's we used to raise... Been along time since I seen one...


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 13, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> I'll be dipped... Those look just like the Henway's we used to raise... Been along time since I seen one...



Henways??? I've not heard of that. 

These are from Buff Orpington pullets under a Blue Laced Red (or is that a Red laced Blue) Wyandotte rooster. 

I also have a couple of Cuckoo Maran pullets, but none of the eggs were dark enough


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 13, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> I'll be dipped... Those look just like the Henway's we used to raise... Been along time since I seen one...



dammit...…….did you just trick me with the expected 'What's a henway?' AKA what's a hen weigh???


----------



## beautress (Nov 13, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Sorry in advance for a long post,....
> 
> In 2014 I was diagnosed with Stage 2 Triple Negative breast cancer...….it was the last thing I ever expected. I tend to dislike and distrust Dr's and didn't want treatment, but had to face my kids, so I agreed to chemo, refused radiation and finally had a lumpectomy to remove the lump.....went back to work until my manager had only scheduled me to work the week of Christmas with no backup and wouldn't sit down to talk with me about it. So I quit a year later (2 years out from initial diagnosis)
> 
> ...


Prayers up for your sweetheart and husband, JustAnother. I've been through that kind of stuff, only the details are different, and I lost him 2 years ago. With our family, the crazy stuff was at its peak when he left, so all I could do was that God that he was in a better place, no longer confused or fragmented and without any earthly disabilities.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 13, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> dammit...…….did you just trick me with the expected 'What's a henway?' AKA what's a hen weigh???



Well I tried....


----------



## beautress (Nov 13, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Mom remains in the hospital.  The doctor say she could be paroled tomorrow.  The diverticulitis is clearing,  but that is the least of our worries.  Her blood pressure is dangerously low and her pulse rate has not been higher than 45  beats per minute.
> 
> Meanwhile my sister-in-law's 30 year old son reported to the Cleveland Clinic this morning for a hip replacement.  He has exymatic arthritis eating away at his bones.  Today's operation is on his left hip.  Three to five months from now, he will have his right hip replaced.  As the salt box says, when it rains it pours.


Prayers up for your mom, Nosmo King. And also for your sister-in-law's son.


----------



## beautress (Nov 13, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Mom remains in the hospital.  The doctor say she could be paroled tomorrow.  The diverticulitis is clearing,  but that is the least of our worries.  Her blood pressure is dangerously low and her pulse rate has not been higher than 45  beats per minute.
> ...


Best wishes for hombre's surgery that it will bring him comfort and his ability to walk when he is healed, and may you have strength through it all, dear Foxfyre.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 13, 2018)

beautress said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry in advance for a long post,....
> ...



I am sorry for your loss. 


Some may think it morbid or cruel, but in some ways death can be a blessing. Saving them from more pain & suffering


----------



## beautress (Nov 13, 2018)

And here's a hug for everyone who has troubles so bad they cannot mention them. 

My best pal EJ is going in for his third chemo session at the Vet Hospital tomorrow. It took him almost the whole 2 weeks to feel normal again. I hope his test today will prove he is getting better after suffering lung cancer, and that he will be healed in a few weeks after 3 more treatments. 

Good night, all. I spent all morning cutting light colored strips for the next log cabin scraps quilt. I found another two stacks of different prints, so it looks like I'll be cutting another 200 or 300 strips tomorrow. It takes several days to cut strips, another day to cut the correct-sized pieces, and anywhere from 1-5 days to sew the pieces together, depending on whether the squares are monochromatic or a sequence of lights and darks too numerous to mention. By the end of this week, if all goes well, there will be enough strips to make the light side of several quilts. Good night all. Have a wonderful rest of the week.


----------



## beautress (Nov 13, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



Thanks, JustAnother. After the initial shock, I began remembering his never-ending jokefest that started in 1971 and continued on for 44 years of marriage. Now, just thinking of him always brings a smile of the wild and crazy things he'd say and do just to get a laugh, and he was good at it. Little by little his last year, he seemed a little more serious, but I think his dementia had confused him into fearing he couldn't make up a punchline. His losses were hard for him. But he lived such a good and positive life and touched so many people with his cheer, I suspect his task in heaven is to cheer up the angels who watch over us. My guess is he is busier than 10 homeless beavers in a young forest.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 13, 2018)

beautress said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...





beautress said:


> And here's a hug for everyone who has troubles so bad they cannot mention them.
> 
> My best pal EJ is going in for his third chemo session at the Vet Hospital tomorrow. It took him almost the whole 2 weeks to feel normal again. I hope his test today will prove he is getting better after suffering lung cancer, and that he will be healed in a few weeks after 3 more treatments.
> 
> Good night, all. I spent all morning cutting light colored strips for the next log cabin scraps quilt. I found another two stacks of different prints, so it looks like I'll be cutting another 200 or 300 strips tomorrow. It takes several days to cut strips, another day to cut the correct-sized pieces, and anywhere from 1-5 days to sew the pieces together, depending on whether the squares are monochromatic or a sequence of lights and darks too numerous to mention. By the end of this week, if all goes well, there will be enough strips to make the light side of several quilts. Good night all. Have a wonderful rest of the week.


Do you quilt on a frame or a hoop?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 13, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> ok I gotta share...…...last month one of my pullets went broody on some eggs and the other day they started hatching. Here is a pic of 2 of the 3 chicks she has now. (I've tried to get another pic of all 3, but she's not cooperating )
> 
> View attachment 228608



There's nothing cuter than baby chicks.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 13, 2018)

beautress said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



He won't have it done until  the pain can no longer be controlled.  Guys are stubborn that way.     He walks okay though he can't walk as fast or as far as he once did and is somewhat handicapped in  other ways, but thanks.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 14, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Gracie & Mr. G now homeless again
Drifter's friend's mother now homeless
Mrs. Ringel and Ringel back in difficult transition, for guidance, and for healing
Montrovant in difficult transition 
Nosmo's mom back in the hospital
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!_
_



_


----------



## beautress (Nov 14, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


*Do you quilt on a frame or a hoop?*​
I no longer quilt for reasons of health. I make the best tops I can and give them to the Charity Bees Chapter of the Tall Pines Quilt Guild that has a lot of very healthy quilters who take mercy on my little contributions for distribution to the poor and downhearted persons in the community who live in wheelchairs, baby quilts for single parent families, fire victims, and once in a while, a wounded warrior. I am blessed that my sisters of the cloth would take pity on me to serve the good Lord who cares for the poor, the lame, the widow, and the fatherless child, according to the scriptures that I read. I am sending my son a quilt top for his first grandchild and he has agreed to quilt it.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 14, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > ok I gotta share...…...last month one of my pullets went broody on some eggs and the other day they started hatching. Here is a pic of 2 of the 3 chicks she has now. (I've tried to get another pic of all 3, but she's not cooperating )
> ...



Yea there is, there are yellow lovebirds. Like the one hanging on my glasses frame in my avatar. She was like a chick but much smarter.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 14, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> ok I gotta share...…...last month one of my pullets went broody on some eggs and the other day they started hatching. Here is a pic of 2 of the 3 chicks she has now. (I've tried to get another pic of all 3, but she's not cooperating )
> 
> View attachment 228608



Nuggets!!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 14, 2018)

Yesterday we went back to the oncologist, looked at the CT Scan and discussed options and the current "plan of attack", things are really starting to move now.  The wife has an appointment with the Urologist (mass on left kidney) and has a consult appointment with an oncologist at the UNM caner center in Albuquerque at the end of the month.  A case manager with the Patient Advocate Foundation called me back, they help find local programs/charities to assist and will negotiate with medical facilities/Dr's offices for reduced out of pocket expenses.  Still waiting to hear back from the American Cancer Society on any help they can bring to bear.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 14, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > ok I gotta share...…...last month one of my pullets went broody on some eggs and the other day they started hatching. Here is a pic of 2 of the 3 chicks she has now. (I've tried to get another pic of all 3, but she's not cooperating )
> ...




Maaaayyybe


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 14, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Yesterday we went back to the oncologist, looked at the CT Scan and discussed options and the current "plan of attack", things are really starting to move now.  The wife has an appointment with the Urologist (mass on left kidney) and has a consult appointment with an oncologist at the UNM caner center in Albuquerque at the end of the month.  A case manager with the Patient Advocate Foundation called me back, they help find local programs/charities to assist and will negotiate with medical facilities/Dr's offices for reduced out of pocket expenses.  Still waiting to hear back from the American Cancer Society on any help they can bring to bear.



We are now watching a show called 'The Dr's' and they were just talking that Dr's & Hospitals can charge you whatever they want for services and it can be different from one patient to another. But they were also talking about how some hospitals are now asking patients to sign papers that equate to a loan BEFORE treatment, to ensure they get their money for services and it doesn't even list what it's for, so they can add whatever charges they want at a later time. 
There was also a Patient Advocate that said to NOT sign the forms until after treatment, when everyone is better and can think with a clearer mind. IOW, the providers are taking advantage of being vulnerable to get patients to sign a blank check (loan papers). The PA said patients do have the right to refuse signing and the hospital or provider still has to provide treatment. 

We've never experienced this happening but the show was saying it is becoming more & more common. I had thought of you & your wife, being in such circumstances as you are and soon will be, that you guys need to know your patient rights....just in case you guys are hit with something like this. Also, any bills that you guys are charged for that the insurance doesn't cover...….ask for and double check an itemized list of charges for services performed or supplies used, etc. You do have that right to know just what you are being charged for and expected to pay.,...….if you have any question or doubt of any charges, you can fight/appeal it.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 14, 2018)

I think some posters on USMB are discovering what we in the Coffee Shop have known for a long time.  There are good people on this board and they walk the talk.  You can see it with Ringel's support and Gracie's.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 14, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> I think some posters on USMB are discovering what we in the Coffee Shop have known for a long time.  There are good people on this board and they walk the talk.  You can see it with Ringel's support and Gracie's.



Agree.  Even some who seem to go out of their way to be as nasty and mean as they can show some real class and humanity when the chips are down.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 14, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> I think some posters on USMB are discovering what we in the Coffee Shop have known for a long time.  There are good people on this board and they walk the talk.  You can see it with Ringel's support and Gracie's.



Hey, you tell anyone and half of you will be guitar strings and the other half will be chop suey 

I deny everything


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 14, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I think some posters on USMB are discovering what we in the Coffee Shop have known for a long time.  There are good people on this board and they walk the talk.  You can see it with Ringel's support and Gracie's.
> ...



Hey, keep me out of it.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 14, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday we went back to the oncologist, looked at the CT Scan and discussed options and the current "plan of attack", things are really starting to move now.  The wife has an appointment with the Urologist (mass on left kidney) and has a consult appointment with an oncologist at the UNM caner center in Albuquerque at the end of the month.  A case manager with the Patient Advocate Foundation called me back, they help find local programs/charities to assist and will negotiate with medical facilities/Dr's offices for reduced out of pocket expenses.  Still waiting to hear back from the American Cancer Society on any help they can bring to bear.
> ...



Also something I forgot to mention...…..any charges passed to you can be negotiated and are not set in stone, but go to the Patient Advocate first and maybe they can help you with that as well.....I think most hospitals do have a PA of their own


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 14, 2018)

Tonight Mom sleeps in her own bed at the Big Bouse.  She was discharged this afternoon.  I took her home and promptly went to the supermarket to stock the pantry with the approved foods after the gastroenterologist had her say.  Fortunately, Mom's pharmacy is in that same supermarket.  So I also had her prescriptions filled too.

Mom is virtually eating a chemistry set.  Blood pressure pills, antibiotics and now insulin are what's keeping her in the pink, as it were.

Then I dashed back to Pimplebutt for a very quick bite and then up to the Learning Center for Wednesday Movie Night.  It was All About Eve.  "Fasten your seatbelts" warned Bette Davis "It's going to be a bumpy night!"  I'm wearing my seatbelt 24 hours a day.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 14, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Tonight Mom sleeps in her own bed at the Big Bouse.  She was discharged this afternoon.  I took her home and promptly went to the supermarket to stock the pantry with the approved foods after the gastroenterologist had her say.  Fortunately, Mom's pharmacy is in that same supermarket.  So I also had her prescriptions filled to.
> 
> Mom is virtually eating a chemistry set.  Blood pressure pills, antibiotics and now insulin are what's keeping her in the pink, as it were.
> 
> Then I dashed back to Pimplebutt for a very quick bite and then up to the Learning Center for Wednesday Movie Night.  It was All About Eve.  "Fasten your seatbelts" warned Bette Davis "It's going to be a bumpy night!"  I'm wearing my seatbelt 24 hours a day.



Wow, that's a lot and must be stressful for you. Just remember to take good care of yourself as well and get plenty of rest &  down time for you as well


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 15, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Gracie & Mr. G now homeless again
Drifter's friend's mother now homeless
Mrs. Ringel and Ringel back in difficult transition, for guidance, and for healing
Montrovant in difficult transition 
Nosmo's mom back in the hospital
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Beautress's friend EJ undergoing chemo.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!_
_




_


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 15, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Finally starting to feel better, I can actually eat something and not upset my stomach, my blood pressure has normalized, the joint aches and headache are gone.  Next time a doc wants to prescribe Wellbutrin it'll be not no, HELL NO!!!!!
> 
> Once we find out what treatment options for the wife are recommended and available we may have to relocate again, most likely back to Albuquerque.  Not that Roswell doesn't have the services and facilities here it's just that Albuquerque has more and better services.  The problem will be two fold, finding a place to live and moving.  For the latter we're talking about getting rid of everything we really don't need which is around 2/3ds of what we own.
> To get any meaningful help we will most likely have to wipe out our 401Ks first, expensive.  We'd lose about a third in penalties then there's the ten percent the government will take for early withdrawal.


It just seems pretty unfair.  It's especially heinous that you not only have to liquidate your savings, but the government sees fit to take a couple of pounds of flesh in penalties.  And another move, too!  Seems you guys just can't get on the good side of luck, or karma, or whatever forces for good there are out in the universe.  Still sending all my best to you and Mrs. R.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 15, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> I start my short internship/clinical time tomorrow.  8 hours a day from Mon-Fri, then another 8 hours a day for 3 days in early December.
> 
> I'm worried about it.  There's a whole crapload of stuff for me to get done.  I've also got a coding exam to do this week, a project due in one class and a paper due in another on the 28th.  I think everyone else is going to be out next week for a Thanksgiving trip, so at least I'll have the house to myself to get some work done, but the clinical stuff is mostly done while I'm at the facility.


Good luck.  Things get easier the more you do them, so keep up the good work.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 15, 2018)

drifter said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I start my short internship/clinical time tomorrow.  8 hours a day from Mon-Fri, then another 8 hours a day for 3 days in early December.
> ...


Good luck to you, too.  I've gotten to a point where even changing my flight schedule during my shift makes me whiney and nervous.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 15, 2018)

drifter said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


Sad, but unfortunately true.  I've known cases that required the patient to deed their property to the hospital/hospice before receiving treatment.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 15, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> ok I gotta share...…...last month one of my pullets went broody on some eggs and the other day they started hatching. Here is a pic of 2 of the 3 chicks she has now. (I've tried to get another pic of all 3, but she's not cooperating )
> 
> View attachment 228608


We have to wait now until Spring to hatch eggs.  Winter has arrived and it's just too cold, even if the hens did get broody.  I am looking forward to turkey poults, though.  All three of my turkey hens were broody this past summer, now I have the tom, poults should follow.
Nice chicks!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 15, 2018)

Apologies, All!  
Of all the times for my laptop to fail.  I took it into the shop because it had slowed to glacial processing speeds.  OK, glaciers move faster than that thing.  So, of course they found all kinds of nasty stuff that had managed to slink through, past, or over my security.  I'm supposed to go pick it up tomorrow, healthy and as happy as it will ever be again.  Final diagnosis: laptop is getting old and might want to retire soon (sounds familiar, no?)  Hopefully, I'll be able to get back online.  Right now I'm using the desktop at work.  Fortunately, work doesn't care as long as we're finished our tasks and don't hit the porn sites.
It sure seems like there's a lot of grief and sorrow going around.  To all my USMB friends and acquaintances, I'm sending all my best wishes and good karma out with as much strength as I can muster.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 15, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Finally starting to feel better, I can actually eat something and not upset my stomach, my blood pressure has normalized, the joint aches and headache are gone.  Next time a doc wants to prescribe Wellbutrin it'll be not no, HELL NO!!!!!
> ...



I wish they could get a dual citizenship to Canada and the free healthcare there.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 15, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



That's just it.....according to the show I watched, they said that providers can't deny treatment if patients refuse to sign...by law. They may try to strong arm people into doing so, but they can only push it so far. Isn't refusing to treat the sick or injured because of lack of funds a violation of the Hippocratic oath every one of them are subject to???


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 15, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



My first hospital job was as 'credit manager', among other things, for a small rural hospital.  It was so rural that the first thing I usually did in the morning was chase the cows out of the administrator's flower beds.  This was during time in that area in which a lot of people didn't have hospitalization or a lot of money.  But nobody who needed medical care was turned away.  

Before those who couldn't pay left the hospital,  they came to see me and I set them up on a payment plan--even $10/month--that they could manage. Medical costs were affordable then and we all paid for most routine stuff out of pocket as insurance didn't cover it, so a lot of those people did manage to pay their bills over time though we did ultimately eat a lot of charges that folks skipped out on or for whatever reason couldn't pay.  But it was okay.  And knowing they would be held responsible for their bills meant few came for medical care that didn't really need it.

Medical science has improved so much since then--I think doctors depend on computers and such so much now that much of the art of diagnosis and healing has been lost--but I do miss a time when getting seriously sick didn't automatically mean you would lose everything.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## Montrovant (Nov 15, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



I think it depends on the treatment, or more specifically the severity/threat of the injury or illness.  A person cannot be denied emergency treatment due to lack of funds, but non-emergency care?  The rules almost certainly vary somewhat from state to state, and whether the facility is private or public can play a role, but in general, I believe that doctors can refuse to provide non-emergency care.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 15, 2018)

Some excellent timing tonight!  I took the little one to gymnastics, we got home around 7:30.  We actually saw her mom getting home from a dr. appointment as we got close to the house, and her mom had brought home food for everyone.  I came in and went to the computer because tonight the Islanders and Rangers are playing and it's streaming for free on NHL.com.  When I turn on the game, the Rangers are up 2-0.  Within a minute, the Islanders score!  A few minutes later, they score again to tie it!


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 15, 2018)

The sounds of the seasons change like the temperature or the foliage. What was until recently the drone of lawn mowers and trimmers has today been replaced by the rattle and scrape of the snow plow and salt truck.

Since 6:30 this morning and every hour since, I've heard the trucks rumble through the neighborhood working to rid the streets of ice.  I listened to the rain pelting the roof last night.  This morning I marveled at the icy glazing on the trees and telephone wires.  The world looks like a glazed donut as a quarter inch of ice has been deposited on everything. 

I really wish it was simply snow because that we can snivel and forget.  But the ice is treachorous in its invisibility on pavement.  Now the cars sound as if they are cruising around in slush.

And here just a few weeks ago, I heard motorcycles outside!  It will be months until the Harleys and the Lawn Boys sling back to life.


----------



## Sbiker (Nov 15, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> I start my short internship/clinical time tomorrow.  8 hours a day from Mon-Fri, then another 8 hours a day for 3 days in early December.
> 
> I'm worried about it.  There's a whole crapload of stuff for me to get done.  I've also got a coding exam to do this week, a project due in one class and a paper due in another on the 28th.  I think everyone else is going to be out next week for a Thanksgiving trip, so at least I'll have the house to myself to get some work done, but the clinical stuff is mostly done while I'm at the facility.



)) Congratulations with internship! But if you plan to work at home you must have serioues reason to do it - in the environment of domestic tasks, bits of rest and relatives, usually don't understand your working needs


----------



## Sbiker (Nov 15, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 228924



"A strategy of blue oceans"?


----------



## Sbiker (Nov 15, 2018)

> Good luck.  Things get easier the more you do them, so keep up the good work.



Hi and what? Do you really plan to leave Alaska? And what would be the next place to live, choosing by you?


----------



## Sbiker (Nov 15, 2018)

drifter said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I start my short internship/clinical time tomorrow.  8 hours a day from Mon-Fri, then another 8 hours a day for 3 days in early December.
> ...



Oh, friends, it seems, this month is a period of changing job at Coffee Shop! As for me, I'm waiting offer this week and they still haven't sent it to me! So, I'm working at current job, but at any dispute about architecture and so on I'm just saying to myself "relax, if they don't understand simple things, it wouldn't be your problem after some days..."


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 15, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > ok I gotta share...…...last month one of my pullets went broody on some eggs and the other day they started hatching. Here is a pic of 2 of the 3 chicks she has now. (I've tried to get another pic of all 3, but she's not cooperating )
> ...



Thankfully our winters aren't too bad this early in the season. We've had a few frozen nights in the upper 20's though.. The hen & chicks are in the 'nursery', which is a small pre-fab coop with run that is right near the house, plus plenty of hay for bedding that all helps to keep them warm, with mama's help of course. The main coop is a converted garden shed where the rest of the chickens are. I use deep litter method in the winter where they can all poop & scratch to make good compost. Then in the early spring I clean it all out & dump in the garden to rest & finish. Then I turn it all under about a week or two before I plant. Plus I let them out to forage in the garden during the better days of winter. 

I did turkeys this year for the first time from the feed store. I had bought 1 Bronze, 1 White and 1 Black, but lost the Bronze at 2 weeks and the other 2 turned out to be Jakes. When they started fighting it was time for the freezer. We'll see next week if they were worth the trouble. 

What breed are your turkeys? I've always been interested in Narrgansetts, if & when I'm ready to get serious about turkeys.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 16, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Gracie & Mr. G now homeless again
Drifter's friend's mother now homeless
Mrs. Ringel and Ringel back in difficult transition, for guidance, and for healing
Montrovant in difficult transition 
Nosmo's mom back in the hospital
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Beautress's friend EJ undergoing chemo.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!_
_




_


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 16, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


You know how it is nowadays, oath-schmoath!  It's unfortunate that they do prey on older people and people who are often desperate.  You can bet your bottom dollar that they fail to inform their intended victims of the option to refuse.  I think I would have liked it better when doctors made house calls and were willing to barter for their services.  But of course, big pharma and the government weren't involved in those days and the doctor-patient transaction was a personal issue.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 16, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> > Good luck.  Things get easier the more you do them, so keep up the good work.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi and what? Do you really plan to leave Alaska? And what would be the next place to live, choosing by you?


Hello!  I think you referenced my comment.  No, I don't plan on leaving Alaska.  I like it here too much.  But, if I were to choose another place to live, I'd probably move to Northern Nevada to be closer to my brothers, or more likely, I'd move to the Lake Roberts/Silver City area in mid-New Mexico.  There are some really nice places in California but the people and the taxes are not to my liking.
How about you?  You're in Moscow, aren't you?  Where would you move to, if you were to move?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 16, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


I have two Narragansett hens and a breeding pair of Spanish Blacks, both are heritage breeds.  They are smaller than the regular domestic breeds like white and bronze turkeys, although they run a bit smaller.  I get a kick out of the tom.  He's very aggressive and territorial.  My partner and I usually use walking sticks and they make pretty good turkey deterrent tools.  I can also pick him up and get him to calm down that way.  All three of the turkey hens sat on good-sized clutches of eggs but nothing hatched.  The two Narragansetts laid their eggs before I got the tom and the black hen laid her clutch after it started getting cooler.  I'm excited to see what spring brings.  I'm hoping for a whole bunch of poults, they're so cute!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 16, 2018)

Clear and cold here.  It's always so much colder when there is no overcast, but the flip side is, overcast brings precipitation.
I'm expecting a friend to visit this weekend.  I look forward with mixed blessings.  He's a great guy but he's also unfortunately one of the "love me-love my dog" types.  And his dog is an unruly and poorly mannered train wreck.  He doesn't like to tie her up, but she won't recover or mind unless he's right there.  He's worried she'll kill chickens and I'm concerned that my grumpy old lady cat will attach herself to the dog's face if pushed.  This dog also chews...everything.  Ah, well, we'll see how things go.  I can certainly sympathize with Montro, though.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 16, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Since I live in a neighborhood and only have around 1/4 acre yard to work with, I do what I can with what I have. I've been raising chickens for about 10 years now and like most keepers of the flock, turkeys are next on the list. Since I've not done it before and wanted to see the differences in raising them vs chickens, I wasn't about to take on a heritage breed if I failed at it or it being too difficult. I decided to 'practice' with the hybrids just to get my feet wet. The jury is still out if I want to get into raising them from year to year or not. 

In some ways, they were more of a pain in my backside and in other ways, they were easier than chickens. If I had my druthers.....with a proper barn and few acres.....then I'd jump right in. But considering some of the challenges I face here, well it's not so easy. 

From my research, I like the Narragansetts because they are a bit smaller, yet still provide a decent meal, tend to be more calm & less flighty than others, good layers and great for broodiness and Mamas....perfect all around homestead bird IMO...….well all that, plus their purty to look at.

I've had issues with aggression as well and usually use the shovel or rake turned, just to give them a push back. I had one rooster that would wait until I had walked past, then try to flog me from behind. I let it go a couple of times just because I could understand him trying to protect his girls that were in my way. But after he tried to attack the dogs who were minding their own business and me too when there was no reason for it....well that was it & he was outta there. I won't stand for unnecessary aggression


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 16, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


This tom only chases after people and some goats. He ignores the cats, dogs, and other farmyard fowl. He does a pretty good job fending off hawks and ravens, though. He usually alerts the other birds, who then run for cover.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 16, 2018)

Okay, the Pulmonary Doc (yesterday) and the Urologist (today) both think it's all the same leiomyosarcoma.  They're looking at having an Interventional Radiologist preform a biopsy next Wednesday.  The Urologist thinks it's highly likely she will lose the involved kidney and the spleen followed with immunotherapy/chemo but we'll see what the oncologist has to say.  Thinking the biopsy consult at UNM at the end of the month might be a moot point at this time, again we'll see.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 16, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



From what I have observed, a dedicated turkey is a darn good watch dog.     Here awhile back we were awarded a contract with State Farm Insurance to measure, photograph, and assess condition of all the structures on properties they insured on farms and ranches throughout New Mexico.  It took us most of a month to accomplish the task but as Hombre and I traveled across the state, we would call ahead to the property owners to get permission to go on their land.  And we always asked if there were dogs of concern.

The property owners would assure us they would have any serious guard dogs  confined but several advised we might have to watch out for the turkeys and a billy goat or two.  One owner said he would confine his 'watch' turkey.  Hombre did that farm and said once that turkey--safely caged--spotted him, that was one enraged turkey.  Hombre was very grateful that it was confined.

I only had problems with one HUGE Tom who approached in a way that made me uncomfortable.  I had my Rolatape--we were measuring buildings--and pushed it against his chest gently so as not to hurt him to keep him off me, but he was not deterred.  He kept circling with that Rolatape against his chest and around and around we went until the farm wife saw us and came out to rescue me.

The only other critters I had to be really careful about were the ostriches at the ostrich farm.  I figure one of those, if he got aggressive, could do some serious damage to a person.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 16, 2018)

I can attest to that on what Foxfyre says about tom turkeys being good watch dogs. 

My pet tom I had when I was 3 yrs. old was the best watch dog I ever had.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 16, 2018)

peach174 said:


> I can attest to that on what Foxfyre says about tom turkeys being good watch dogs.
> 
> My pet tom I had when I was 3 yrs. old was the best watch dog I ever had.


Geese are awesome "watchdogs" and they eat snakes.........  But apparently so do turkeys.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 16, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, the Pulmonary Doc (yesterday) and the Urologist (today) both think it's all the same leiomyosarcoma.  They're looking at having an Interventional Radiologist preform a biopsy next Wednesday.  The Urologist thinks it's highly likely she will lose the involved kidney and the spleen followed with immunotherapy/chemo but we'll see what the oncologist has to say.  Thinking the biopsy consult at UNM at the end of the month might be a moot point at this time, again we'll see.



My great niece had a cancer on her kidney and they only had to take part of her kidney, not all of it.  She is now 5 years cancer free.  So maybe that will be the outcome here, but millions of people do great with one kidney.  And most people don't miss their spleen any more than they miss their gallbladder when it is removed.  The chemo is the greatest concern.  At this stage of my life, I would refuse it.  But as young as Mrs. R is, I would think about it pretty seriously.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 16, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, the Pulmonary Doc (yesterday) and the Urologist (today) both think it's all the same leiomyosarcoma.  They're looking at having an Interventional Radiologist preform a biopsy next Wednesday.  The Urologist thinks it's highly likely she will lose the involved kidney and the spleen followed with immunotherapy/chemo but we'll see what the oncologist has to say.  Thinking the biopsy consult at UNM at the end of the month might be a moot point at this time, again we'll see.
> ...


The mass on the left kidney is the size of the kidney itself so we'll see.  The urologist thinks it has to come out but he's not an oncologist and medical science has made huge leaps in treatment in the last 5 to six years alone.  The oncologist may want to try and shrink it first, we'll see but at least things are moving along.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 16, 2018)

BTW when we were in the exam room at the urologist's office I wondered if it doubled as a cryo chamber........


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 16, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> BTW when we were in the exam room at the urologist's office I wondered if it doubled as a cryo chamber........



That's why I multi-layer pretty much everywhere I go, especially this time of year.


----------



## Aurora Woman (Nov 16, 2018)

I'm still kind of puzzled by how this forum's software works. So just want to say thanks for all the comments here and on other threads to my own comments. I haven't posted for a few days and saw there were 18 responses to my last posts and for not answering I'm sorry. Sometimes it's just too much. ***sob*** Heheheh.

Start of America's big fat holiday season coming up. Hope you guys all have a good one. Will try to be better at posting new things and responding to your comments.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 16, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, the Pulmonary Doc (yesterday) and the Urologist (today) both think it's all the same leiomyosarcoma.  They're looking at having an Interventional Radiologist preform a biopsy next Wednesday.  The Urologist thinks it's highly likely she will lose the involved kidney and the spleen followed with immunotherapy/chemo but we'll see what the oncologist has to say.  Thinking the biopsy consult at UNM at the end of the month might be a moot point at this time, again we'll see.


That sounds pretty drastic, Ringel.  No sound prognosis yet, though?  I'm still rooting for Mrs R.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 16, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


I've heard that geese are also pretty mean.  I've known a few that you wouldn't want to cross.  A tom turkey is lots bigger than most geese.  Peacocks and guinea hens are noisy as hell, but I've never known them to be overly aggressive.  I can imagine that ostriches would be quite imposing if they became aggressive, damned big birds.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 16, 2018)

peach174 said:


> I can attest to that on what Foxfyre says about tom turkeys being good watch dogs.
> 
> My pet tom I had when I was 3 yrs. old was the best watch dog I ever had.


But was he protective of you?  This tom of mine seems to hate people, all people.  It amazes me that he tolerates both cats and dogs.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 16, 2018)

Aurora Woman said:


> I'm still kind of puzzled by how this forum's software works. So just want to say thanks for all the comments here and on other threads to my own comments. I haven't posted for a few days and saw there were 18 responses to my last posts and for not answering I'm sorry. Sometimes it's just too much. ***sob*** Heheheh.
> 
> Start of America's big fat holiday season coming up. Hope you guys all have a good one. Will try to be better at posting new things and responding to your comments.


Hey, I'll be around.  The holidays aren't anything special to me anymore.  My family is in Japan, my friends live a couple of hours away, and both Christmas and New Years are on my days off, so I doubt I'll be inclined to drive to town for dinner, no matter how congenial the company is.  I think I'll decorate a little and invite my friends to drop by.
I had this same issue with my family.  They couldn't come visit me because I live so far away, in Alaska.  Why couldn't I just come visit them?  Hello? I live so far away, remember.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 16, 2018)

Aurora Woman said:


> I'm still kind of puzzled by how this forum's software works. So just want to say thanks for all the comments here and on other threads to my own comments. I haven't posted for a few days and saw there were 18 responses to my last posts and for not answering I'm sorry. Sometimes it's just too much. ***sob*** Heheheh.
> 
> Start of America's big fat holiday season coming up. Hope you guys all have a good one. Will try to be better at posting new things and responding to your comments.



One of the downsides of the xenforo software is that if I quote your post and respond to it, and say Ringel quotes my post and responds to it, and then GallantWarrior quotes Ringel's post and responds to it, and JustAnotherNut quotes GallantWarrior's post and responds to it, and so on, the software here includes everybody's posts in all those responses.  So you'll have four notifications that your post was quoted when in reality most of that has absolutely nothing to do with you and isn't responding to anything you said.  Some of those chains can grow to ridiculous lengths.

This is just my way of explaining why you shouldn't worry about it.  If it is important to any of us that you see a post or need a response, we'll PM you or @mention you-- Aurora Woman -- and you can see that you have a mention or PM and may want to check it out.  So if you see an incidental question directed to you, you probably will want to answer it, but if you miss it, it is not considered a social faux pas.    A lot of us "like" or otherwise acknowledge a post of a person we enjoy interacting here with, but sometimes we also use it as a marker that we have read that far in the thread.

Bottom line, few of us check out every single notification that shows up in our alerts, most especially when one of those quote/requote/requoteagain chains becomes ridiculous.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 16, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, the Pulmonary Doc (yesterday) and the Urologist (today) both think it's all the same leiomyosarcoma.  They're looking at having an Interventional Radiologist preform a biopsy next Wednesday.  The Urologist thinks it's highly likely she will lose the involved kidney and the spleen followed with immunotherapy/chemo but we'll see what the oncologist has to say.  Thinking the biopsy consult at UNM at the end of the month might be a moot point at this time, again we'll see.



Hold on there, spleen?  You telling me Mrs. Ringel hasn't busted a gut already living with you?


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 16, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Aurora Woman said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still kind of puzzled by how this forum's software works. So just want to say thanks for all the comments here and on other threads to my own comments. I haven't posted for a few days and saw there were 18 responses to my last posts and for not answering I'm sorry. Sometimes it's just too much. ***sob*** Heheheh.
> ...



Don't quote us on that though....

Sorry I sort of pounced out of nowhere, but that's what I do.


----------



## Aurora Woman (Nov 16, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> The mass on the left kidney is the size of the kidney itself so we'll see.  The urologist thinks it has to come out but he's not an oncologist and medical science has made huge leaps in treatment in the last 5 to six years alone.  The oncologist may want to try and shrink it first, we'll see but at least things are moving along.



Wishes for good health to you, friend. I've survived decades on 1.3 kidneys so with any luck you'll do even better. Oh, and (((hugs))).


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 16, 2018)

I like my new job so far. I have been assigned two clients to work with and I'm doing research and vibing on skills I think will be useful. I keep thanking God for putting me in the right job fit for me.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 17, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > I can attest to that on what Foxfyre says about tom turkeys being good watch dogs.
> ...



Extremely so, he would chase everybody away when they got to close to me.
If they got too close ,he would spread his wings and tail in front of me and I totally disappeared behind him. 
There was another farm house close to my grandparents farm house.
They had a daughter who had to walk past our house in order to catch the school bus.
So every morning she would yell at the house calling my name, to come out and get my turkey so that she could walk by. He always chased her and tried to peck at her legs.
I would go out, grab him by the snood and say come on tom and we would leave and go for a walk while she walked by every morning.
He was a mean SOB went after everybody.
But best watch dog ever.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 17, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Gracie & Mr. G now homeless again
Drifter's friend's mother now homeless
Mrs. Ringel and Ringel back in difficult transition, for guidance, and for healing
Montrovant in difficult transition 
Nosmo's mom back in the hospital
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Beautress's friend EJ undergoing chemo.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!_
_



_


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 17, 2018)

Hey, for you sky watchers, a heads up. . .

The Leonid meteor shower peaks tonight with some 20 or so meteors per hour visible to the naked eye.  And because we are at the tail end of the Taurids meteor shower, a few of those might be added to the mix too.

The Leonid meteor shower from time to time has been spectacular with thousands or hundreds of thousands of meteors visible, but we currently aren't in one of those eras.

--Reported by Foxfyre, extremely amateur and probably incompetent would-be astronomer but fascinated by this kind of stuff.

Forecasted viewing potential for the USA (a lot of us will have or could have cloud cover):


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 17, 2018)

I have to run for a bit guys, but just had a brief conversation with Gracie.  She and Mr. G are in a Motel 6 with a bunch of other Paradise refugees.  Seems to be in good spirits all things considered.  Terrible wifi so she only has brief periods she can connect.  I agreed to convey her heartfelt thanks to everybody here in the Coffee Shop until she can do that for herself.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 17, 2018)

Hi coffee peeps! When I CAN get online, I go to the thread Kat did in Announcements cuz i never know how long I can be here. I am surprised I have been able to get online tonight since its a saturday night and all of Paradise and Magalia are here and the wifi is probably burning up with usage as is the internet connection.

We are doing ok for now, thanks to the folks at USMB. If not for them, we would be freezing in our car cuz its COLD in the wee hours. Winter is around the corner so sleeping in a van will not be a pleasant experience. We did it before on the central coast, but that cold is not numbing cold like here in Northern Cali. So we are safe in the motel, scummy though it is. Lots of drunks that are not handling the homelessness very well. Most have insurance. The others are like us, though....dependent on people assisting keeping warmth over their heads. 

Not in a funny ha ha way, I have been assisting most, the only way I can. Info. I know what its like to lose it all. So I tell them what to do, where to go, who to call, etc. And I also pet sit for those here who saved all their animals. It keeps my mind occupied. MrG already has had 3 panic attacks, plus his knees are worse than usual probably due to stress, and he chipped a tooth yesterday. Or was it today? I forget because although I have not fallen apart yet...it doesn't mean I won't. I'm a tough old broad, but I can only take so much. Once we get permanently settled, THEN I will melt down. I hope. Just not yet. 

Anyway..when I can get online, I usually just go to Kats thread in Announcements cuz I never am on long eoung to come here too, so forgive me. I will try to pop in when I can, but for updates, check the thread of Kats.

Hugs to you guys and thank you all for your prayers and support.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 17, 2018)

I wonder if the person who let this go to print got fired.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 18, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Hi coffee peeps! When I CAN get online, I go to the thread Kat did in Announcements cuz i never know how long I can be here. I am surprised I have been able to get online tonight since its a saturday night and all of Paradise and Magalia are here and the wifi is probably burning up with usage as is the internet connection.
> 
> We are doing ok for now, thanks to the folks at USMB. If not for them, we would be freezing in our car cuz its COLD in the wee hours. Winter is around the corner so sleeping in a van will not be a pleasant experience. We did it before on the central coast, but that cold is not numbing cold like here in Northern Cali. So we are safe in the motel, scummy though it is. Lots of drunks that are not handling the homelessness very well. Most have insurance. The others are like us, though....dependent on people assisting keeping warmth over their heads.
> 
> ...



(((Hugs))) back Gracie.  We're all pulling for you and keep us posted.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 18, 2018)

Good night darlinks.  ( really do love you guys  

No change in the vigil list.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 18, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Hi coffee peeps! When I CAN get online, I go to the thread Kat did in Announcements cuz i never know how long I can be here. I am surprised I have been able to get online tonight since its a saturday night and all of Paradise and Magalia are here and the wifi is probably burning up with usage as is the internet connection.
> 
> We are doing ok for now, thanks to the folks at USMB. If not for them, we would be freezing in our car cuz its COLD in the wee hours. Winter is around the corner so sleeping in a van will not be a pleasant experience. We did it before on the central coast, but that cold is not numbing cold like here in Northern Cali. So we are safe in the motel, scummy though it is. Lots of drunks that are not handling the homelessness very well. Most have insurance. The others are like us, though....dependent on people assisting keeping warmth over their heads.
> 
> ...


I dedicate this poem to Gracie.  It's pretty appropriate for one tough lady who takes the weight of others' grief and carries it bravely.

*"If— *
BY RUDYARD KIPLING

If you can keep your head when all about you   
    Are losing theirs and blaming it on you,   
If you can trust yourself when all men doubt you,
    But make allowance for their doubting too;   
If you can wait and not be tired by waiting,
    Or being lied about, don’t deal in lies,
Or being hated, don’t give way to hating,
    And yet don’t look too good, nor talk too wise:

If you can dream—and not make dreams your master;   
    If you can think—and not make thoughts your aim;   
If you can meet with Triumph and Disaster
    And treat those two impostors just the same;   
If you can bear to hear the truth you’ve spoken
    Twisted by knaves to make a trap for fools,
Or watch the things you gave your life to, broken,
    And stoop and build ’em up with worn-out tools:

If you can make one heap of all your winnings
    And risk it on one turn of pitch-and-toss,
And lose, and start again at your beginnings
    And never breathe a word about your loss;
If you can force your heart and nerve and sinew
    To serve your turn long after they are gone,   
And so hold on when there is nothing in you
    Except the Will which says to them: ‘Hold on!’

If you can talk with crowds and keep your virtue,   
    Or walk with Kings—nor lose the common touch,
If neither foes nor loving friends can hurt you,
    If all men count with you, but none too much;
If you can fill the unforgiving minute
    With sixty seconds’ worth of distance run,   
Yours is the Earth and everything that’s in it,   
    And—which is more—you’ll be a Man, my son!"


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 18, 2018)

blackhawk said:


> I wonder if the person who let this go to print got fired.


Ah, yes, one of my pet peeves, editors are dead.  Just about any printed material I read nowadays is cringeworthy.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 18, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 229424




I know how he feels. It's always bills, bills, bills...


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 18, 2018)

blackhawk said:


> I wonder if the person who let this go to print got fired.



Caption:  The Importance of Proper Hyphen Use


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 18, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if the person who let this go to print got fired.
> ...




It wasn’t a misprint. They were applying for jobs at the Clinton Library.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 18, 2018)

I'm in Alaska.  It's November.  It's _raining_!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 18, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> I'm in Alaska.  It's November.  It's _raining_!



And here in New Mexico it's also November and dry as a bone--the few weather systems passing through haven't accomplished much in the way of moisture.   At least you don't have a fire danger problem.  See?  There's always a bright side.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 18, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> I'm in Alaska.  It's November.  It's _raining_!


Just like the upper Ohio River valley.  At least they night it's not freezing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 19, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



Ahem, a wee bit too close to politics for the Coffee Shop.  Funny.  But a wee bit too close to politics for the Coffee Shop.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 19, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in Alaska.  It's November.  It's _raining_!
> ...



Looks like ya'll could share just a little bit.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 19, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Gracie & Mr. G now homeless again
Drifter's friend's mother now homeless
Mrs. Ringel and Ringel back in difficult transition, for guidance, and for healing
Montrovant in difficult transition 
Nosmo's mom back in the hospital
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Beautress's friend EJ undergoing chemo.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!_
_



_


----------



## beautress (Nov 19, 2018)

It's just raining cats and dogs here in Walker County. My lake is going to spill over today. It all goes down to the seasonal creek, then makes its way to the San Jacinto waterway, I think. It has rained every day a little or a lot for two months, except we had a couple of days last week where the sun made an appearance. It was stunningly beautiful for two days and a half of the third. Then, drip, drip, drip ….

Well, on the plus side, I'm finishing a lot of quilt tops for the charity team of Walker County, Texas, which meets tomorrow likely for the last time this year.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 19, 2018)

beautress said:


> It's just raining cats and dogs here in Walker County. My lake is going to spill over today. It all goes down to the seasonal creek, then makes its way to the San Jacinto waterway, I think. It has rained every day a little or a lot for two months, except we had a couple of days last week where the sun made an appearance. It was stunningly beautiful for two days and a half of the third. Then, drip, drip, drip ….
> 
> Well, on the plus side, I'm finishing a lot of quilt tops for the charity team of Walker County, Texas, which meets tomorrow likely for the last time this year.



Hugs a plenty .. Lady Beautress ... 

I'm just a lump on the couch watching Fox News and considering being a putz, politically speaking..


----------



## beautress (Nov 19, 2018)

Lumpy 1 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > It's just raining cats and dogs here in Walker County. My lake is going to spill over today. It all goes down to the seasonal creek, then makes its way to the San Jacinto waterway, I think. It has rained every day a little or a lot for two months, except we had a couple of days last week where the sun made an appearance. It was stunningly beautiful for two days and a half of the third. Then, drip, drip, drip ….
> ...


Thanks, Lumpy. I noticed you were here this morning & glad to see you up and at 'em so early. My cat woke me up. I don't think she cares for the pitter patter of rain on a tin roof.  Fixed a cuppa joe and just finished it off. Rainey days are better when you see good old friends in Foxy's Lounge.. ​


----------



## Mindful (Nov 19, 2018)

I enjoy your posts Beautress. They are lyrical and descriptive.

I seem to be having the best climate at the moment, in central Europe.

One daughter is in Bangkok; 39 Celsius and high humidity.

And one is in the DC suburbs, snow all around.

A tin roof?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 19, 2018)

beautress said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



I like rainy days but there is a limit. Our nights are in 20's of late and I operate far better in the 60 to 80 range, I'm just too skinny for the 20's.. 

 I'm a night owl but I just poke around here every once in a while. I'm glad that you're around again, it inspires me to want to post again..


----------



## beautress (Nov 19, 2018)

Mindful said:


> I enjoy your posts Beautress. They are lyrical and descriptive.
> 
> I seem to be having the best climate at the moment, in central Europe.
> 
> ...


Thanks for kind words, Mindful. Glad you're having good weather, and so far away, too!
About our metal roof, we were having such an overheated drought here that was so severe I was worried a tall pines fire would cause us grief, so I replaced the old red asbestos one with a blue tin roof. But the rain takes some getting used to because it amplifies the sound of falling rain. That isn't such a bad thing in warmer weather than now.


----------



## beautress (Nov 19, 2018)

Lumpy 1 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


You go, guy!


----------



## beautress (Nov 19, 2018)

Leaving some breakfast edibles...














​


----------



## Mindful (Nov 19, 2018)

beautress said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > I enjoy your posts Beautress. They are lyrical and descriptive.
> ...



I noticed those metal roofs in Northern Virginia. I thought they looked attractive. Everything is tiled in Europe.


----------



## beautress (Nov 19, 2018)

The azure blue color of the roof made the house look 100 times better, but really, it was just a measure to save the house in case of fire. We had almost 90 days of temperatures over 100F, most were a lot hotter. The final month, there were fires igniting all over central Texas, and here in the tall piney woods I counted 7 distant fires one of those really hot days that were off in the distance. It was an awful year. One town just burned up. Bastrop, I think.




​


----------



## beautress (Nov 19, 2018)

I'm getting out of this house. It's too cold. See ya!


----------



## Mindful (Nov 19, 2018)

beautress said:


> The azure blue color of the roof made the house look 100 times better, but really, it was just a measure to save the house in case of fire. We had almost 90 days of temperatures over 100F, most were a lot hotter. The final month, there were fires igniting all over central Texas, and here in the tall piney woods I counted 7 distant fires one of those really hot days that were off in the distance. It was an awful year. One town just burned up. Bastrop, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks shocking.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 19, 2018)

Mindful said:


> I enjoy your posts Beautress. They are lyrical and descriptive.
> 
> I seem to be having the best climate at the moment, in central Europe.
> 
> ...


"Tin roof" is a moniker for any metal roof which are really made from four different types of materials;
Copper
Aluminum
Zinc
Steel

what are tin roofs made of - Google Search


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 19, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


If we could just  send off a box of rain to those who need it.  It's been raining since October 27.

It's not often that people envy our weather.  Gray skies and precipitation don't figure in travel brochures.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 19, 2018)

beautress said:


> Leaving some breakfast edibles...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That bear looks as though it knows someone is going to eat it!


----------



## Mindful (Nov 19, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > I enjoy your posts Beautress. They are lyrical and descriptive.
> ...



Thanks Ringel.

I saw this type in VA.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 19, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Yup but that building looks to be colonial era and should have a cedar roof..........  To be historically correct that is.......


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 19, 2018)

beautress said:


> It's just raining cats and dogs here in Walker County. My lake is going to spill over today. It all goes down to the seasonal creek, then makes its way to the San Jacinto waterway, I think. It has rained every day a little or a lot for two months, except we had a couple of days last week where the sun made an appearance. It was stunningly beautiful for two days and a half of the third. Then, drip, drip, drip ….
> 
> Well, on the plus side, I'm finishing a lot of quilt tops for the charity team of Walker County, Texas, which meets tomorrow likely for the last time this year.



Welcome to my world here in the Puget Sound of Washington state. While the Eastern part of the state boasts of 300 days of sunshine, we in the Western side complain of 300 days of some type of precipitation...…..anywhere from a wet fog, drizzle, rain or downpours and all in between. 

Strangely the last couple of weeks has been cold & freezing overnight and days with plenty of sun and in the 50's......but we're warned it's coming in the next couple of days. Hopefully without windstorms.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 19, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I saw loads of others,  on modern buildings.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 19, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


I was being funny.  Yes metal roofs are quite prevalent, installed correctly they can last for 60 years or more while asphalt shingles typically last for 30 years..... maybe......
Storm damage to metal roofs can be expensive to repair while storm damage to shingle roofs is typically much cheaper.  Metal roofs require a greater degree of expertise to install correctly but also have very low maintenance when properly installed, they're also much more expensive to install.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 19, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I don't know what asphalt shingles are. We don't have them.

I like the look of the metal roofs.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 19, 2018)

Lumpy 1 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



At this stage of my life, I am with you--somewhere in the 70's is perfect.  I feel the cold much more now than I did when I was younger.  I can't attribute that to being too skinny though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 19, 2018)

Mindful said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Hi Mindful.  Welcome back to the Coffee Shop.  Are you living in central Europe or vacationing there?And I thought my kids were scattered all over.  It's neat you have a daughter living in Bangkok though.  That is one country I have always wanted to visit, and the city itself seems to be especially beautiful and interesting.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 19, 2018)

beautress said:


> The azure blue color of the roof made the house look 100 times better, but really, it was just a measure to save the house in case of fire. We had almost 90 days of temperatures over 100F, most were a lot hotter. The final month, there were fires igniting all over central Texas, and here in the tall piney woods I counted 7 distant fires one of those really hot days that were off in the distance. It was an awful year. One town just burned up. Bastrop, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow.  We are used to dealing with fire season here in the mountain states, but our area is semi-arid to arid so wildfires are inevitable from time to time.  As wet as southeast Texas is, you wouldn't think of you having wildfire problems.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 19, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



She moved up to Chiang Mai today.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 19, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


You have them but probably call them something else.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 19, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I've never seen anything like that in Europe.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 19, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


They're not anywhere near as prevalent in Europe as they are in the States but they are used there primarily on secondary structures (sheds, etc), much of it depends on where in Europe you are.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 19, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Is this what you mean?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 19, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


That's an asphalt sheet.  Here they're mostly used on very shallow roof slopes and small utility buildings.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 19, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



This?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 19, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Yes, those are the least expensive types of asphalt shingles.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 19, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I've not seen them on houses.

Don't you have tiles?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 19, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



We do, especially in parts of the country that don't get large hail, but the asphalt shingles do provide a very serviceable and long lived roof at an affordable cost.  The metal roofs are becoming more popular--they cost more but require less maintenance and they last longer.  High value home very often have wood shake shingles for their aesthetic beauty.  They are expensive though and high maintenance.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 19, 2018)

Ringel: I've watched American houses being erected.

There's huge development going in in the DC suburbs, where I live when I am Stateside.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 19, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Wood shake shingles? Not noticed those either.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 19, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



They are very common in many parts of the country.  Quite beautiful.  But again quite expensive and high maintenance.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 19, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


No, asphalt shingles on this house, the last house had a flat roof.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 19, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Ringel: I've watched American houses being erected.
> 
> There's huge development going in in the DC suburbs, where I live when I am Stateside.


I used to build and remodel them for a living back when one could make good money as a carpenter, mid 80s through the mid 90s.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 19, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



There are slate roof tiles in certain parts of Britain.

And thatched roofs on cottages.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 19, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel: I've watched American houses being erected.
> ...



Everything is wood framed.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 19, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Cedar shakes were the norm back in the English colonies in the Americas.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 19, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Most everything, yes.  It's relatively cheap and quick to erect.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 19, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



You have a lot of trees in America.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 19, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Yup, those are two of the most common roofing materials in the UK.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 19, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I watched a house go up in a couple of weeks. I couldn't believe it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 19, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


True but we have a lot less than existed 150 years ago.  During the colonial era we provided timber and shipbuilding to England and France, Spain too I think.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 19, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


With pre-fab housing the shell can be erected in a couple of days, it's the finishing touches that take a long time (interior walls/ceilings, wiring, plumbing, flooring, kitchens, baths, painting, etc).


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 19, 2018)

Here in the southwest the primary material used to be adobe.  Basically a mix of clay, sand and straw baked into large bricks then often coated with the same mixture like a stucco.  
This is a modern adobe construct.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 19, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Here in the southwest the primary material used to be adobe.  Basically a mix of clay, sand and straw baked into large bricks then often coated with the same mixture like a stucco.
> This is a modern adobe construct.



Looks similar to European construction.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 19, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Yes, the tar and gravel on flat roofs is popular in this part of the country.  Fairly affordable but also very high maintenance.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 19, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Here in the southwest the primary material used to be adobe.  Basically a mix of clay, sand and straw baked into large bricks then often coated with the same mixture like a stucco.
> ...


Adobe brick construction is from the Bronze Age in Spain, adobe mud dwellings go back much, much earlier and is one of the earliest know construction materials known to humankind.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Mindful (Nov 19, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I saw some colonial brick houses in Fredricksberg. So I found an historian, and asked him where those bricks came from. He told me the British used them as ballast on their ships, on transatlantic crossings. They dumped them at the side of the river. Subsequently used for building houses.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 19, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



While I agree with 99% of your observations, I do have one gentle minor bit of disagreement.  Due to proactive forest management and replenishment, I believe we have substantially more trees than we had 150 years ago.  Certainly more than we had 100 years ago.  We aren't in any danger of deforesting ourselves.  

More trees than there were 100 years ago? It's true!


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 19, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


That's right, I forgot.  A ranger in Gettysburg was talking about large amounts of projected cutting to return the park back to it's 1860s look.  Sorry.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 19, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



LOL.  No harm.  No foul.  A 99.9% accuracy rate really isn't bad you know.


----------



## beautress (Nov 19, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 229746


There really IS a Dumbo, the Flying Elephant!
Thanks for the proof!


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 19, 2018)

beautress said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 229746
> ...


Biting my tongue, it's the CS........  No politics.......  Biting my tongue, it's the CS.......  No politics........


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 19, 2018)

Made a audio (music) CD earlier.......  Mostly modern salsa....  Now I have a couple of songs stuck in my head......


----------



## beautress (Nov 19, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


In wooded areas and areas where fires are expected, people get them so if a tall pine on fire has embers, they do not burn through the steel roof to set the rest of the house on fire. As a fringe benefit, about 4 months ago, 5 offshoot twisters in one of our gulf coast storms rampaged between my neighbor's roof, which was destroyed over to my house. Every tree in the vicinity of my home suffered severe breakage, but my heavy metal roof was not damaged. I'm pretty sure there would be what was left of the red shingles everywhere, if it hadn't taken off my roof, too. If it seemed to jump over my roof, it may have tried to tear it up but couldn't because it was attached by roofers who really did a good job of protecting my home. It cost a fifth of what we'd spent on our home and 14 acres, but if it prevented me from replacing shingles every storm we have (about every 4 years), it was worth it. My neighbor spent more money repairing his roof and house than I spent on my roof. So I hear some pings from raindrops. It's kind of all peace of mind now, that I have real protection. I just handn't thought of it as the real reason I didn't have a lot of damages.

Not my house, but the colors are similar





My house has a couple of centennial trees out front, but you can still see most of the house from the farm road which is about 500 feet from the front door (1/10 mile)​


----------



## Mindful (Nov 20, 2018)

beautress said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



They look attractive too. I couldn't stop staring at them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 20, 2018)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.  No change in the vigil list.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 20, 2018)

This has gone viral:


----------



## Mindful (Nov 20, 2018)

Walking along a stretch of the Potomac, which reminded me of a River Thames walk in Berkshire, I was overcome with an overwhelming sense of homesickness. And I feel this has been passed down though the ages since our 'separation'.

Everywhere I go, up and down the north east coast, I see a connection to England.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 20, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Walking along a stretch of the Potomac, which reminded me of a River Thames walk in Berkshire, I was overcome with an overwhelming sense of homesickness. And I feel this has been passed down though the ages since our 'separation'.
> 
> Everywhere I go, up and down the north east coast, I see a connection to England.



I see a connection to colonialism having never been to England, but I am not surprised a European would see England there.  It was, after all, the English who started the whole concept of an America despite the earlier efforts of the Spaniards to create a new Spain here.  

Are you from England originally Mindful?


----------



## Mindful (Nov 20, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Walking along a stretch of the Potomac, which reminded me of a River Thames walk in Berkshire, I was overcome with an overwhelming sense of homesickness. And I feel this has been passed down though the ages since our 'separation'.
> ...



Originally. 

Walking down the high street of Alexandria reminds me of England.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 20, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



We love and enjoy our Europeans and Asians and Australians here in the Coffee Shop.  I wish we had some representatives from Africa and South America.  All in good time I am sure.  It does keep us on our toes re vast differences in time zones and sometimes seasons though.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 20, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Walking along a stretch of the Potomac, which reminded me of a River Thames walk in Berkshire, I was overcome with an overwhelming sense of homesickness. And I feel this has been passed down though the ages since our 'separation'.
> 
> Everywhere I go, up and down the north east coast, I see a connection to England.


We don't call it New England for nothing........ 
If you haven't already visit Colonial Williamsburg, Jamestown then up to Mass to the Plymouth Colony.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 20, 2018)

The wife goes in tomorrow, kidney biopsy.  That should tell us if it's a carcinoma or a sarcoma, if it's a sarcoma then we know there's no other cancer and she can start treatment for the one cancer.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 20, 2018)

I drove for 3 hours today going to Atlanta and back.  I need to get a key fob to get access to the hospital system to do a coding project as part of my internship.  Unfortunately, I wasn't told that the office would be empty after 5.  I got there at about 5:20 and there was no one there.  3 hours of driving, a quarter of a tank of gas, for nothing.  I'll have to go back tomorrow.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 20, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Walking along a stretch of the Potomac, which reminded me of a River Thames walk in Berkshire, I was overcome with an overwhelming sense of homesickness. And I feel this has been passed down though the ages since our 'separation'.
> ...



I'm trying to get down there.......eventually. 

I've been to Mass.

And I've been to Plymouth (UK)


----------



## beautress (Nov 20, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> The wife goes in tomorrow, kidney biopsy.  That should tell us if it's a carcinoma or a sarcoma, if it's a sarcoma then we know there's no other cancer and she can start treatment for the one cancer.


Prayers up for Mrs. Ringel.


----------



## beautress (Nov 20, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> I drove for 3 hours today going to Atlanta and back.  I need to get a key fob to get access to the hospital system to do a coding project as part of my internship.  Unfortunately, I wasn't told that the office would be empty after 5.  I got there at about 5:20 and there was no one there.  3 hours of driving, a quarter of a tank of gas, for nothing.  I'll have to go back tomorrow.


Good luck with the project, Montrovant. My sympathies for a long drive. Hope tomorrow is better.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 21, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Gracie & Mr. G now homeless again
Drifter's friend's mother now homeless
Mrs. Ringel and Ringel back in difficult transition, for guidance, and for healing
Montrovant in difficult transition 
Nosmo's mom back in the hospital
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Beautress's friend EJ undergoing chemo.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!_
_




_


----------



## Mindful (Nov 21, 2018)

Don't know what to say, Ringel, that doesn't sound fatuous.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 21, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Don't know what to say, Ringel, that doesn't sound fatuous.




Sorry, you lost me.  I have no idea what this is in response to.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 21, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> I drove for 3 hours today going to Atlanta and back.  I need to get a key fob to get access to the hospital system to do a coding project as part of my internship.  Unfortunately, I wasn't told that the office would be empty after 5.  I got there at about 5:20 and there was no one there.  3 hours of driving, a quarter of a tank of gas, for nothing.  I'll have to go back tomorrow.



Ugh.  That would be super frustrating.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 21, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> The wife goes in tomorrow, kidney biopsy.  That should tell us if it's a carcinoma or a sarcoma, if it's a sarcoma then we know there's no other cancer and she can start treatment for the one cancer.



Surely praying and sending all possible positive vibes.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 21, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know what to say, Ringel, that doesn't sound fatuous.
> ...



Posters expressing sympathy  for you and your wife. Her upcoming biopsy.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 21, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


It's not fatuous here in the CS, now if it were the FZ that might be another story........


----------



## Mindful (Nov 21, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I wish you the best then.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 21, 2018)

Normally I don't have anything to say, so I post interesting pictures I find on twitter, but today I have news.

A few days ago I had a vivid dream in which I started a new painting. It was a picture of a flock of parrots landing in a tree, and I was working on the underpainting and I can remember what it looked like. All the time I was painting I was saying to myself. " I can do it" and " I am not dead yet".
Usually whenever I think of painting I find loads of reasons why not to bother. The main one being I think most of my stuff was third rate. Also the last painting I attempted ended in failure. I photographed it and posted them in the Arts section of this forum. I was disillusioned by the failure and have not painted since.
In the dream I had answers for all the negative reasons why I could not paint and I thought it might be the spirit world inspiring me through a dream. I know they have inspired me to do paintings in the past because more than one spiritualist medium has told me so.
The long and the short of it is I rang up an art shop today and ordered some canvases for tomorrow. So I have committed myself to getting canvases, and hopefully when I get them I will do some new pictures.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 21, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Normally I don't have anything to say, so I post interesting pictures I find on twitter, but today I have news.
> 
> A few days ago I had a vivid dream in which I started a new painting. It was a picture of a flock of parrots landing in a tree, and I was working on the underpainting and I can remember what it looked like. All the time I was painting I was saying to myself. " I can do it" and " I am not dead yet".
> Usually whenever I think of painting I find loads of reasons why not to bother. The main one being I think most of my stuff was third rate. Also the last painting I attempted ended in failure. I photographed it and posted them in the Arts section of this forum. I was disillusioned by the failure and have not painted since.
> ...



In my opinion the artist, whether doing paintings, prose, sculptures or whatever, is his/her own harshest critic.  But the finished product for the artist is less important than the desire/compulsion to produce it.  If painting makes you happy, that is the most important thing.  I hope you will post your finished product here in the Coffee Shop as well as in the Arts forum.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 21, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Normally I don't have anything to say, so I post interesting pictures I find on twitter, but today I have news.
> ...



Thanks, It does not make me happy to paint, it is always a struggle. But at least some of my paintings were a success. Actually I am more successful than Van Gogh, because he only sold one painting in his lifetime.
I have sold several, one for £400 one for £350 and another for £250 as well as some smaller works. I will post the one I sold for £350 to save you from visiting the arts forum. It currently hangs in a public building, although I do not know where,

 and I have not seen it since I sold it many years ago. It is entitled 'the eclipse'


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 21, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



And I love it.  I would hang that in my home in a heartbeat.

But why do it if you don't enjoy doing it?


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 21, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Oh my gosh...…..that is beautiful. Don't sell yourself short, you are very talented.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 21, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Because doing it is the only way to get paintings. I remember thinking, 50 years ago, I would give my life for a room full of masterpieces. But you cannot just had over your soul for finished pictures, you have to do them yourself, and it can be a struggle to get anything you are satisfied with.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 21, 2018)

Biopsy went well, should know what they found by Monday.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 21, 2018)

Damma Yamma ! I was trying to paint some pictures using Windows 10 paint program, but it is very limited compared with the Metacreations painter 5.5. So I loaded that program onto my windows 10 computer, but the stupid things says. Not enough memory to run the program. That's a bloody lie, and a nuisance. Because it means I will have to use an old windows 98 computer which will run painter 5. It is so much better than paint its another world, but my old computer is not as smooth to use, has a smaller screen, and the mouse pointer sticks.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 21, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Damma Yamma ! I was trying to paint some pictures using Windows 10 paint program, but it is very limited compared with the Metacreations painter 5.5. So I loaded that program onto my windows 10 computer, but the stupid things says. Not enough memory to run the program. That's a bloody lie, and a nuisance. Because it means I will have to use an old windows 98 computer which will run painter 5. It is so much better than paint its another world, but my old computer is not as smooth to use, has a smaller screen, and the mouse pointer sticks.



I'm sure that's really frustrating but I wouldn't know how to use either.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 21, 2018)

Note to self, no more grand slam specials.......... ever!!!!!

The carb load is outrageous, three hours later and my stomach is still distended and uncomfortably full.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 21, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Ringel, 

I'm truly sorry for everything you and your wife are going through.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 21, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Damma Yamma ! I was trying to paint some pictures using Windows 10 paint program, but it is very limited compared with the Metacreations painter 5.5. So I loaded that program onto my windows 10 computer, but the stupid things says. Not enough memory to run the program. That's a bloody lie, and a nuisance. Because it means I will have to use an old windows 98 computer which will run painter 5. It is so much better than paint its another world, but my old computer is not as smooth to use, has a smaller screen, and the mouse pointer sticks.
> ...




I wanted to get it working on  my new computer, because its a far superior computer, but the software seems too old to work on windows 10. I found it on two of my old computers though, and I will have to work on them.

I looked on the internet to see if I could buy a copy that runs on windows 10 but the software seems to be obsolete. They do not appear to have updated it, which is a shame because it is far superior to the paint prog that comes with windows 10.

The idea of using it was that I could work out some pictures on the computer, before painting them on canvas.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 21, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I've run into similar problems with some of my favorite games over the years.  What would run on XP or even Windows 7 or 8 will not run on Windows 10.  And so far they haven't updated the software so that it will.  And that too is frustrating.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 21, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Here's some free ones.

The best free painting software 2018 | TechRadar

GIMP - GNU Image Manipulation Program

Draw Freely | Inkscape


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 21, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



It looks really interesting. . .BUT. . .I am really squeamish about freeware unless I know it is free of spyware, etc.  Being as untechy as I am makes me extra cautious.  Have you used these program?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 21, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


I've used Inkscape and Gimp (both originally made for Linux) however TechRadar does "promote" specific products, doesn't mean those products are bad but that they may not be the best available.  Microsoft has more built in spyware than most freeware and what you really need to watch for with freeware are add-ons, additional software (like Norton, etc) that pays the freeware developers to add.  That's why one should never do an automatic install of anything, always select 'Custom Install' to unselect those items you don't want.
If you've ever done an Adobe Flash Player update (and I hope you have) they frequently offer McAfee already pre-selected for download and installation, I always un-select.

Here's Digital Trends recommendations.  Inkscape is listed as the best.

Need a free alternative to Adobe Illustrator? Here are our favorites


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 21, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Here's Microsoft's picks......

10 best painting apps for Windows 10


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 21, 2018)

I might have to try one sometime.  I do some artistic stuff from time to time such as making custom cards for folks and being able to do my own design would be great.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 21, 2018)

Hey Ya'll.  What do you think of this for your Thanksgiving entree?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 21, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> I might have to try one sometime.  I do some artistic stuff from time to time such as making custom cards for folks and being able to do my own design would be great.


They all should have tutorials for anything from simple/basic to more advanced applications.  Many are on You Tube.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 21, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Hey Ya'll.  What do you think of this for your Thanksgiving entree?


We're actually gonna do a turkey this year.  Bought the smallest one I could find yesterday and it's been thawing since yesterday afternoon........  Sausage dressing, smashed taters, turkey gravy and regular green beans with dinner rolls.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 21, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Ya'll.  What do you think of this for your Thanksgiving entree?
> ...



I'm doing the turkey at our house too.  And when all the sides arrive it will be served with my cornbread dressing and homemade cranberry sauce plus sweet potatoes, green beans almadine, pinon dressing, some sort of jello salad, and pumpkin pie.

All that and I am at the age I gain weight just by breathing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 21, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Most likely we'll eat very little and have a lot of leftovers.  I'll probably make tetrazzini and turkey pot pie maybe even turkey croquettes.  It'll last for a while.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 21, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I send as many leftovers as possible home with whoever shows up here to eat.  I want the minimum amount for Hombre and me--no more than we will likely eat--because I hate to throw out food.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 21, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I have no one to send it home with so I end up freezing half of it that way it lasts much longer.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 21, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I plan on eating a normal breakfast, then having pumpkin pie and egg nog for dinner.


----------



## beautress (Nov 21, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Normally I don't have anything to say, so I post interesting pictures I find on twitter, but today I have news.
> 
> A few days ago I had a vivid dream in which I started a new painting. It was a picture of a flock of parrots landing in a tree, and I was working on the underpainting and I can remember what it looked like. All the time I was painting I was saying to myself. " I can do it" and " I am not dead yet".
> Usually whenever I think of painting I find loads of reasons why not to bother. The main one being I think most of my stuff was third rate. Also the last painting I attempted ended in failure. I photographed it and posted them in the Arts section of this forum. I was disillusioned by the failure and have not painted since.
> ...


Oh, Dajjal! What you've posted here has always been top drawer. My dad was a math teacher, and his favorite saying was you cannot possibly learn anything without making a mistake first. He considered 'failures' as potential springboards for future wins. Because now, you know what you don't like, and you won't do that one again. You'll do something so awesome even your worst critics will like it. You go, guy!!!


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 22, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Gracie & Mr. G now homeless again
Drifter's friend's mother now homeless
Montrovant in difficult transition 
Nosmo's mom back in the hospital
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Beautress's friend EJ undergoing chemo.
Ringel and Mrs. Ringel awaiting diagnosis on Monday.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!

*To all our families, associates, acquaintances, friends, and foes, may you all be blessed with something to be thankful for.*_
_*HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYBODY!!!*_​_





_


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## Mindful (Nov 22, 2018)

We don't do Thanksgiving (best wishes anyway)

But we do Black Friday. Seems it's spreading around the world.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 22, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


>



Hope none of you had turkey in your mouth while reading this...or a beverage.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 22, 2018)

Mindful said:


> We don't do Thanksgiving (best wishes anyway)
> 
> But we do Black Friday. Seems it's spreading around the world.



Thank you Mindful.  And yes, Thanksgiving is a uniquely American holiday commemorating the first settlers (mostly English) on our east coast when they held a fall festival/feast to thank God for a successful harvest ahead of the winter.  They arrived too late to plant and harvest before their first winter and food was in very short supply and many died.  So they were extra grateful not to have to go through another winter like that.

And the concept of the fall festival feast caught on and was celebrated informally until President Abraham Lincoln, in 1863, declared it a national holiday of thanksgiving to God on the fourth Thursday of November.  And that made Thanksgiving a national tradition though most people see it as a secular holiday.

It is one of my favorite holidays as it gives me an excuse to trot out my culinary skills for special foods I don't normally make and enjoy a wonderful meal with friends and family without the stress of gift giving and such.  Not that I oppose gift giving but it is somewhat stressful trying to get the right thing for each person, make sure nobody is left out, etc.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 22, 2018)

Oh and your errant Coffee Shop hostess missed yet another Coffee Shop birthday.    Our beloved WelfareQueen celebrated his birthday on November 18.  So a belated:

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY WELFAREQUEEN!!!!!*

*



*​


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 22, 2018)

The Thanksgiving meal was awesome of course for me it's the stuffing that makes the whole dinner and as I knew would happen we have lots of leftovers......


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 22, 2018)

This has been a pretty shitty day.  The pumpkin pie in the fridge, which I planned to eat for my Thanksgiving dinner, turns out to be the kind that I have to bake, not one that is premade.  It was supposed to be frozen until baked, then it gets baked for an hour and cools for 2 hours.  I had some Cheez Its to fill my stomach while I wait for it, but it won't be done baking for another 30 minutes.

I just got done with a test in my coding class.  I'm thinking that coding will not be for me.  I plan to finish getting the associate's degree if I can, but I will be looking into other jobs.  I still haven't been able to do the coding that I had to drive to Atlanta to get an access fob for.  I got the key fob, and can access the system, but I don't know what to do once I'm there, and the woman in charge of my little internship won't be available until probably Monday.

Before I started on the test, I went to the fridge to get the pie.  I found out it needed to be baked, but I also found out the stupid dog pissed and shit all over the living room floor.  While I was cleaning that up, I saw that the dog also decided to chew a new hole into the living room carpet.  It's been maybe 26 hours since everyone else left for their Thanksgiving vacation and I'm already considering putting the dog outside with his shock collar on and letting him stay there.

Now I have to decide if I'm going to work on writing a paper or work on a group project tonight.  Fun, fun.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2018)

I hope everyone had a Happy Thanksgiving.  

Of course I missed my mom and thought back to how she had plans this Thanksgiving to use my grandma's china that my uncle brought from Wisconsin in the spring. She knew it could be her last and wanted it to be special. Also, she was so looking forward to the arrival of her great granddaughter. I know holidays can be difficult after losing a loved one, but that beautiful girl has brought so much joy during a time of sadness that it was easy to feel thankful and grateful.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 22, 2018)

Happy Thanksgiving everybody!  Traditions abound on such a holiday.  Food, parades, football and family combine to make ritual into tradition.  One of our familiy’s traditions is the retelling of the Legendary Big Snow of 1951.

We get our share of snow in these parts.  A good snow is 6”-8”.  A memorable snow is 10”-16”.  A huge snow is 18”-24”.  The Big Snow of -951 was 38”.  It happened on the Friday after Thanksgiving 1051 before that day was called “Black Friday”.

But as Pop used to tell the tale each Thanksgiving, the snow would get deeper and deeper the way fish get bigger every time the angler tells the tale. Details got gorier too.  By the last Thanksgiving Pop spun the yarn, tanks from the Army were rumbling through the streets of East Liverpool delivering supplies and retrieving orpses.

Tonight we did not forget to tell the story again.


----------



## Aurora Woman (Nov 22, 2018)

Just dropped by to sprinkle the obligatory happy Turkey Day good wishes... with an extra dollop of sincerity. Hope you all are enjoying this national holiday however you see it to celebrate it. For our non-U.S. friends.... hope you're all well as well. 

It's a good day to be at the top of the food chain. lol


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2018)

Our Thanksgiving Day was a success I would say.  And now it is time for sleep.

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.  No change in the vigil list.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 23, 2018)

Glad you had a good day. I spent it visiting someone in a care home. A salutary tale; people just sitting there, just shadows of their former selves. God's waiting room. A heart breaker.

I got chatting to one of the staff there. She was from Kazakstan. Another salutary tale. Of hardship. Three months of no income, no lighting or heating, in -30 Celsius. Things I've taken for granted all my life.


----------



## beautress (Nov 23, 2018)

Montrovant said:


>


Monty! Ya got a new attitude on the avatar. Not bad.  That reminds me, T-day is over.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2018)

Sherry said:


> I hope everyone had a Happy Thanksgiving.
> 
> Of course I missed my mom and thought back to how she had plans this Thanksgiving to use my grandma's china that my uncle brought from Wisconsin in the spring. She knew it could be her last and wanted it to be special. Also, she was so looking forward to the arrival of her great granddaughter. I know holidays can be difficult after losing a loved one, but that beautiful girl has brought so much joy during a time of sadness that it was easy to feel thankful and grateful.



The first holidays after the loss of a loved one are the hardest Sherry.  I know what you are feeling.  Sending you a comforting (((hug))) across the miles.  And what a joy to see that grand baby growing up.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Glad you had a good day. I spent it visiting someone in a care home. A salutary tale; people just sitting there, just shadows of their former selves. God's waiting room. A heart breaker.
> 
> I got chatting to one of the staff there. She was from Kazakstan. Another salutary tale. Of hardship. Three months of no income, no lighting or heating, in -30 Celsius. Things I've taken for granted all my life.



There are so many things we do take for granted Mindful, and so many things that can remind us of the blessings we have.  You might have had the most important Thanksgiving Day of all of us.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 23, 2018)

Well I am making baby steps towards doing some new paintings. I have set up my easel and purchased some canvases. I am now spending time looking at the blank white canvas, and imagining all kinds of pictures on it.
I realized I can paint anything from the bottom of hell to the heights of heaven.

In the words of Bob Dylan. " I am an artist and I don't look back, I can paint the sun into the night time, and make the daytime black.

Below is a picture I painted years ago and although I never finished it , I composed the whole picture on a blank canvas in half a hour, straight from my subconscious mind. Of course I worked on it for hours after that, but the original composition was complete in half a hour.

I did not know what the painting was about until years later when I looked at it and suddenly understood it was a self portrait of my disintegrated personality. I was in a crisis at the time of painting it

 , and painting the picture helped me externalize my inner conflicts.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 23, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in Alaska.  It's November.  It's _raining_!
> ...


Not yet we don't but a "dry" winter will certainly make for a bad fire season later on.  And our forest management has been as crappy as Cali's in most ways. We are just fortunate that lots fewer people live in lots more territory.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2018)

I just went out into the kitchen to grab a banana and saw this in the living room:



 

The fact the dog is still alive seems like admirable restraint on my part.  That's the third time he's torn up the carpet since everyone left Wednesday evening, in addition to shitting and pissing on the carpet, tearing open his bed, and running all the way down the street when everyone left, chasing the car.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> I just went out into the kitchen to grab a banana and saw this in the living room:
> 
> View attachment 230419
> 
> The fact the dog is still alive seems like admirable restraint on my part.  That's the third time he's torn up the carpet since everyone left Wednesday evening, in addition to shitting and pissing on the carpet, tearing open his bed, and running all the way down the street when everyone left, chasing the car.



Some dogs not properly trained will sometimes demonstrate their separation anxiety and/or anger/distress when members of their 'pack' leave like that.  The dog needs some really serious training.  I know it isn't your responsibility nor should you incur the expense as many owners don't have the necessary knowledge and skill to know how to train a destructive dog and need professional help.  I can imagine how frustrating for you though.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I just went out into the kitchen to grab a banana and saw this in the living room:
> ...



I just took the dogs outside, the puppy had his shock collar on (we have an electric fence).  A boy went skateboarding down the road, and the puppy ran right through the electric fence to chase after him.  I had to drag him back by his collar and pushing his butt to keep from choking him (which I certainly wanted to do).  Right now he's stuck in the laundry room.  I don't know where else to put him that I don't have to worry about him destroying things...and I imagine he can find some way to get behind the washer and dryer to destroy things there, too.  I hate having puppies.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 23, 2018)

beautress said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > I enjoy your posts Beautress. They are lyrical and descriptive.
> ...


We've used steel roofing for all the buildings we've put together.  It can still melt if the fire is hot enough but it's pretty resistant to firebrands and embers.  It also doesn't grow moss and collect fir needles as badly as asphalt or other types of roofs.  I love the sound of rain pattering on the roof, but then, I'm one of those annoying people who has lots of wind chimes.  Good thing I don't have neighbors within a mile!


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 23, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Get fixed......


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 23, 2018)

Well, I am away. I have worked out a design for a new painting. I did some thumb nail sketches, and I have arrived at one where an angel surrounded by circles of coloured light  is sending down healing rays from his hands to crowds of people below who are in darkness and reaching up to the light rays. The clever bit will be if I can show some of the coloured light on their upturned faces. I am going to start the picture tomorrow.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 23, 2018)

The wife wanted a drive so we went down to Carlsbad then over to Whites City then decided since we have a NP Senior's Pass headed up to the cavern.  Last time wen went was years ago when we were living in El Paso, holiday weekend (summer) and people were driving around looking for parking...... we left.....
This time we went through but only made it about 2/3s of the way before both our knees were hurting and the wife suddenly became claustrophobic and HAD to get out.  By the time I made it back to the elevator I was having trouble walking, I will definitely feel it tomorrow.......  But now we can check it off our bucket list and the wife firmly declared no more caves.  How she got claustrophobic in there is beyond me, the caverns are huge.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> The wife wanted a drive so we went down to Carlsbad then over to Whites City then decided since we have a NP Senior's Pass headed up to the cavern.  Last time wen went was years ago when we were living in El Paso, holiday weekend (summer) and people were driving around looking for parking...... we left.....
> This time we went through but only made it about 2/3s of the way before both our knees were hurting and the wife suddenly became claustrophobic and HAD to get out.  By the time I made it back to the elevator I was having trouble walking, I will definitely feel it tomorrow.......  But now we can check it off our bucket list and the wife firmly declared no more caves.  How she got claustrophobic in there is beyond me, the caverns are huge.



Hard to say.  Our son, who is really not claustrophobic, was uncomfortable in the Caverns.  That was a bit of a problem when they lived in Carlsbad for awhile so of course everybody who came to see them wanted to go through the Caverns.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 23, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The wife wanted a drive so we went down to Carlsbad then over to Whites City then decided since we have a NP Senior's Pass headed up to the cavern.  Last time wen went was years ago when we were living in El Paso, holiday weekend (summer) and people were driving around looking for parking...... we left.....
> ...


I had no problem but then again I used to spelunk and have pulled myself through long cracks I was just able to fit through literally by my fingers and toes......  Now that was a little scary.......  Afraid of getting stuck and trying not to think of the thousands of tons of rock that could squash me like a bug if anything shifted.......
The wife said she was doing fine until the air got "heavy" making it difficult for her to breathe, we were maybe a half a mile from the Bottomless Pit.
Apparently there are 119 other caves in the park but only two are open and one has to be a spelunker and take a guided tour.  Thirty-forty years ago I wouldn't have hesitated.........


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 23, 2018)

I just found the perfect picture to copy from twitter. All I have to do is change it a bit and add wings and it makes the perfect angel.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 24, 2018)

Oh God ! Oh God ! Oh God! . The struggle has begun. I have started drawing the angel on canvas and I already realize it will never be as good as the above picture. I have been bordering on depression all morning as the reality of doing the work overcomes the dream of yesterday. I keep diving on the bed for some respite, and looking at my work (which I am doing in the bedroom because its the only room with heating in the winter)
But after a moan and a groan I get up and make some more effort.. I do not know if I will succeed in finishing this picture, but one positive thing is that having looked at a painting I tried to do which I regarded as a failure, I think it might be that I could eventually finish it ok. But that will not be until next year as its too big to fit in the bedroom so I painted that in the kitchen, but I don't want the expense of heating that room.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 24, 2018)

Whoops, I just had another crisis. I tried to put on a pink Floyd album as background music while I do a lousy painting, and the stereo system had a glitch. Fortunately it seems to have recovered.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 24, 2018)

I am thinking I might have to forget about realism,

 and paint like Turner, here is a sample of his free flowing work titled 'the angel standing in the sun' I love this painting.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 24, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Flat roofs up here are insane but often found on large commercial buildings.  They don't really make a lot of sense because they tend to pool water, freeze, and collapse under heavy snow loads.  They are cheap to build but must be often re-covered.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 24, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> The wife goes in tomorrow, kidney biopsy.  That should tell us if it's a carcinoma or a sarcoma, if it's a sarcoma then we know there's no other cancer and she can start treatment for the one cancer.


Crossing my hooks and sending best wishes.  Good Luck!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 24, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Exactly why my most recent companion dog was an adult rescue.  Of course, that's not necessarily a guarantee of good behavior.  My puppy is fortunately an outdoor dog, a livestock guardian (Great Pyrenees).  She's about 18 months old but I cannot leave her unsupervised with her charges.  She still likes to chase and chew, including electric fences and even the horns on one of the goats!  Like the older dog, I suspect she'll spend most of her life in her kennel (located inside the goat pen) until she matures past her puppy stage.  
I'm afraid I wouldn't have much patience with a dog as destructive as the one you supervise.  Have you considered kennel training?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 24, 2018)

Well, my laptop has been giving me fits.  Even after having it "tuned up", it's so slow!  My laptop trials are almost over, though, because my partner got me a new one (Black Friday sale) as an early Christmas present.  It should be ready to pick up tomorrow.  I hope it's something suitable.  Partner wants my old laptop.  
But then, the new generator went tits-up last weekend, so I've been living old style while it's in the shop.  It should be warranty work but the shop gave us a guesstament of TWO months before they could get to it.  I can't run my wi-fi and laptop on propane.  The biggest hurdle is I have to tanker in water again because the new well pump runs on 220 ac.  Dang!
It's been really cold this last week.  With no snow, though, that means it will freeze deep.  The snow actually insulates the ground and a deep freeze like this will kill some plants.  And after our last melt and the persistent ice fog, everything is coated with frost or slick ice.  Makes walking or working...interesting.  We're expecting temps in the high 30's and rain starting Sunday.  Crap!
I've also volunteered to escort one of my young colleagues to a matinee performance of "The Nutcracker" after work Sunday.  It's been more than 25 years since I went to any kind of live performance.  At least the outing won't require fancy evening wear.  I can get by with clean clothing that isn't Carrharts or jeans.
I have once more enjoyed catching up with the CS chatter and send all my most positive thoughts that all who need them will do well in their endeavors.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 24, 2018)

If Ringel is around. I made a point, during Thursday's bus ride, to focus on buildings and their roofs. Some were elegant old  villas with elaborate roof constructions. Mostly tiles, some slate; but I noticed some metal gables, and a metal cupola here and there.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 24, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I don't know if I can effectively do crate training, and we don't have anything that would fit him at the moment anyway.

The dog hasn't been destroying things in my room, so for now I'll just deal with things as they are.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 24, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Hombre and I love caves too.  We went spelunking in West Virginia--they have limestone caverns not anywhere as large but just as intriguing and beautiful as Carlsbad Caverns--and we enjoyed taking a guided venture into one of the undeveloped ones.  Neither of us are bothered by claustrophobia.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 24, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



I wouldn't even consider a flat roof outside of the desert.  Our snows rarely accumulate more than a very few inches, and our winters are sufficiently mild to allow  getting on a flat roof to push off the snow (usually with those wide commercial brooms) if the rare accumulation is a problem.  But since we only have significant measurable precipitation 10 to 20 days a year or so, the flat roofs are pretty serviceable.  The only sure thing about them though is that sooner or later they will leak.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 24, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Whoops, I just had another crisis. I tried to put on a pink Floyd album as background music while I do a lousy painting, and the stereo system had a glitch. Fortunately it seems to have recovered.



You are far too severe a critic of your work Dajjal.  In all creative endeavors, we all have our glitches now and then, but I imagine even your glitches are better than most at their best.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 24, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Oh God ! Oh God ! Oh God! . The struggle has begun. I have started drawing the angel on canvas and I already realize it will never be as good as the above picture. I have been bordering on depression all morning as the reality of doing the work overcomes the dream of yesterday. I keep diving on the bed for some respite, and looking at my work (which I am doing in the bedroom because its the only room with heating in the winter)
> But after a moan and a groan I get up and make some more effort.. I do not know if I will succeed in finishing this picture, but one positive thing is that having looked at a painting I tried to do which I regarded as a failure, I think it might be that I could eventually finish it ok. But that will not be until next year as its too big to fit in the bedroom so I painted that in the kitchen, but I don't want the expense of heating that room.



It isn't SUPPOSED to be like the picture you are using for inspiration.  It is SUPPOSED to be a Dajjal painting.  Trust yourself more.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 24, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I visited some underground caverns in south Belgium once.

There was a sound and light show down there, and we exited on a boat on an underground river.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 24, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



When is the puppy's family due back?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 24, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I love things like that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 24, 2018)

I just realized I didn't sign off here in the Coffee Shop last night.  Fell asleep sitting up in the living room, barely remember going to bed.  Slept like a log though some really REALLY weird dreams as we got close to wake up time this morning.

One especially lucid dream was one of those times we were at a non specific location--I didn't know where it was--attending a convention which I didn't know the purpose of--helping Boedicca--I know, I know--with a research project that I didn't know what it was, noting cigarette burns smoldering on the white bedspreads of the motel room where I was but I was not smoking and had no desire to do so.  I left the room for some purpose I didn't know what it was, and frustrated because I couldn't find the room to get dressed for a banquet and dance at some place I didn't know where it was.  Then Hombre informed me I couldn't find the room because it burned down.  The last I remembered I was driving down a road that became dangerous--there were people I didn't know in the car with me--and as I was trying to turn the car around in mortal danger of plummeting off a cliff I woke up.

Okay what does such a dream mean when everything is confused and you don't know how to remedy it?  I blame Dajjal and empathizing with his struggles to complete a painting that isn't going as he thinks it should coupled with Gracie's experience with the Paradise fire.

It's as good an explanation as any.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 24, 2018)

drifter said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



They'll be home tomorrow, but I'm still the only one here with it on weekdays.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 24, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



How much longer do you live there? You mean they don't come home at night on weekdays?


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 24, 2018)

drifter said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



I mean the daytime of weekdays.    From about 7AM to 2:30PM I'm alone with the animals, and at 2:30 it's just the little one who gets home.  The other adults don't get here until 5-6PM.

I'll probably be living here another 6-7 months.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 24, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I see. Well, let the owners know your issue with the dog. It's not the puppies fault.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 25, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Gracie & Mr. G now homeless again
Drifter's friend's mother now homeless
Montrovant in difficult transition 
Nosmo's mom back in the hospital
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Beautress's friend EJ undergoing chemo.
Ringel and Mrs. Ringel awaiting diagnosis on Monday.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!_
_





_


----------



## Mindful (Nov 25, 2018)

May it be a light for you in dark places.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 25, 2018)

Cooking up a storm again today in advance for our Sunday luncheon guests.  Today's menu:  chicken fried steak, mashed potatoes, gravy, carrot souffle, and green bean casserole (without the mushroom soup and onions both of which Dana should not have on her special diet.)  

I have been experimenting with good green bean dishes until I find just the right combination.  On line recipes haven't been all hat wonderful but have given me ideas to adjust them.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 25, 2018)

Been searching the internet for inspiring images and I found this.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 25, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay what does such a dream mean when everything is confused and you don't know how to remedy it?  I blame Dajjal and empathizing with his struggles to complete a painting that isn't going as he thinks it should coupled with Gracie's experience with the Paradise fire.
> 
> It's as good an explanation as any.



Sorry, I skipped over some pages, and did not read Gracie's posts. I hope she is ok.

As for me I conclude I need some practice in painting, as I have not picked up a brush for at least five years.
So I dragged out an old picture that I never finished and decided to practice on that before continuing to try and complete my new painting.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## Dajjal (Nov 26, 2018)

I could not sleep, so I just watched two hours of electric sheep. It is mesmerising.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 26, 2018)

Good night darlinks.  No change in the vigil list, but tomorrow is the day Mrs. R gets the verdict.  Special prayers and positive vibes going that way.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 26, 2018)

Heading out soon for the wife's PET scan (full body scan).


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 26, 2018)

Woke up this morning to find 14 inches of snow laying on the ground.  Looks like a good day to drink lots of coffee!


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 26, 2018)

Hooray ! I had a breakthrough with painting. I stopped trying to do my new picture because I could not see how to make it work. Then I dug out an old picture that I gave up working on years ago, and decided I could paint over the bad bits and make it much better. I only did an hours work and it already looks far better.

The main thing is I have loosened my style, not to try and be too realistic. I am trying to paint freely and leave visible brush strokes, like Turner or Van Gogh. They did not mess around struggling to paint in a photographic manner. They obviously painted freely and quickly. I have failed in the past because I was trying too hard for realism.

At the rate I am going I should soon finish this picture, and I will post a photo of it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 26, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Heading out soon for the wife's PET scan (full body scan).



Let us know when the results are in.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 26, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> Woke up this morning to find 14 inches of snow laying on the ground.  Looks like a good day to drink lots of coffee!



If I drank anything stronger, I would probably be putting it in that coffee. And it looks like you guys are in the bullseye of a major winter storm/early blizzard.  Keep safe and warm.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 27, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Heading out soon for the wife's PET scan (full body scan).
> ...


No problem.  The biopsy reports wasn't yesterday as I thought but it will be this week.  Going in this morning to see the oncologist at least for the PET scan results.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 27, 2018)

Thankfully the PET scan showed nothing else and hopefully we'll have the biopsy report later today.   Getting ready to head up to UNM Albuquerque later today.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 27, 2018)

Yippee ! Had another good days painting, I am definitely out of the woods. My old picture that I had abandoned years ago is really getting somewhere. I also now think I can probably finish a big painting (6 feet wide) that failed last year. I posted my failure in the arts forum, and could not see how I could save that picture. I gave up painting altogether for a year, but I can see my way forward at last, mainly due to loosening up my style of working.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 27, 2018)

It's getting down to the upper 30's tonight here in Florida.  I believe this might be a sign of the apocalypse.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 27, 2018)

WelfareQueen said:


> It's getting down to the upper 30's tonight here in Florida.  I believe this might be a sign of the apocalypse.


Here in NM we need a minimum of 7 feet of snow pack in the mountains over the season to break even with the drought.  There's already 30 inches in the northern NM mountains......  That's a good start.


----------



## 007 (Nov 27, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> Woke up this morning to find 14 inches of snow laying on the ground.  Looks like a good day to drink lots of coffee!


I was sure ready. Actually would like to try out the new cab on the John Deere, but it missed us completely. They predicted we might get an inch but, nothin'.

Supposed to RAIN and be 40 degrees Saturday here. We've had enough rain.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 27, 2018)

It's been hovering around freezing here.  Just enough snow to melt and make things miserable.  
This new laptop is much smaller than the old one, so I have to adjust my keyboard technique.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 28, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Gracie & Mr. G now homeless again
Drifter's friend's mother now homeless
Montrovant in difficult transition 
Nosmo's mom back in the hospital
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Beautress's friend EJ undergoing chemo.
Ringel and Mrs. Ringel awaiting diagnosis.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!_
_



_


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 28, 2018)

Got back home about an hour ago, the UNM appointment was with an Oncology surgeon who looked at all the reports, etc and squeezed us in with a medical oncologist about an hour or so later.  Basically the surgeon didn't think it was necessary to remove any body parts just yet, wants to give the chemo a try first, the medical oncologist was simply a second opinion who echoed what others have been saying, it just the sarcoma that has spread but it's good we're making sure.  They also appeared to question why we were there seeing them........  So was I.......

It was good being back in Albuquerque if only for a short time, we miss it, still trying to figure out how we can get back there but for now we're stuck in a lease until next July.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 28, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> ...


I was always told an expert is a drip under pressure.......


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 28, 2018)

It's Movie Night again and I'm at the Learning Center showing The Grapes of Wrath.  What a movie!  Possibly the best cinematography ever shot in Hollywood history.

More folks here tonight than ever before!  Next week is Gary Cooper and Barbara Stanwyck in Ball of Fire.  Then Christmas movies start up with The Man who came to Dinner with Monty Woolley and Bette Davis.  Then The Bishop's Wife with Loretta Young and Cary Grant.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 28, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> It's Movie Night again and I'm at the Learning Center showing The Grapes of Wrath.  What a movie!  Possibly the best cinematography ever shot in Hollywood history.
> 
> More folks here tonight than ever before!  Next week is Gary Cooper and Barbara Stanwyck in Ball of Fire.  Then Christmas movies start up with The Man who came to Dinner with Monty Woolley and Bette Davis.  Then The Bishop's Wife with Loretta Young and Cary Grant.



Our movie day with Dana, still severely handicapped after her heart transplant--long story there--and Aunt Betty who is living her 92nd year but seems more like a 50 or 60 year old, we try to choose classic movies with good acting and strong story lines with a minimum of gratuitous sex and violence.  Last Sunday we watched "To Kill a Mocking Bird."  I had forgotten what an amazing film it was.  It will be hard to find something comparable for this coming weekend.

I will agree with you that though somewhat depressing "The Grapes of Wrath" is also an amazing film and one that everybody should see at least once.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 28, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Got back home about an hour ago, the UNM appointment was with an Oncology surgeon who looked at all the reports, etc and squeezed us in with a medical oncologist about an hour or so later.  Basically the surgeon didn't think it was necessary to remove any body parts just yet, wants to give the chemo a try first, the medical oncologist was simply a second opinion who echoed what others have been saying, it just the sarcoma that has spread but it's good we're making sure.  They also appeared to question why we were there seeing them........  So was I.......
> 
> It was good being back in Albuquerque if only for a short time, we miss it, still trying to figure out how we can get back there but for now we're stuck in a lease until next July.



I would like for you two to return to Albuquerque too.  It isn't like we visited back and forth or anything, but I liked knowing you were here.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 28, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > It's Movie Night again and I'm at the Learning Center showing The Grapes of Wrath.  What a movie!  Possibly the best cinematography ever shot in Hollywood history.
> ...


Here's the January lineup:

January 2
Some Like it Hot

January 9
It Happened one Night

January 16
Breakfast at Tiffany's

January 23
How Green was my Valley

January 30
Singin' in the Rain

That's a pretty good start for the new year.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 28, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



I'm pretty sure I've never seen a single one of those movies.    I've probably seen a scene here and there, but that's it.  That includes The Grapes of Wrath and To Kill a Mockingbird.  If I have seen any of them, it was when I was young and I don't remember it.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 28, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



I know I've seen Some Like it Hot with Marilyn Monroe and Singin' in the Rain with Gene Kelly, just not sure about seeing the others. 

ACK, as always, now I've got that song stuck in my head (Singin in the Rain)


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 29, 2018)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.  No change in the vigil list.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 29, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Got back home about an hour ago, the UNM appointment was with an Oncology surgeon who looked at all the reports, etc and squeezed us in with a medical oncologist about an hour or so later.  Basically the surgeon didn't think it was necessary to remove any body parts just yet, wants to give the chemo a try first, the medical oncologist was simply a second opinion who echoed what others have been saying, it just the sarcoma that has spread but it's good we're making sure.  They also appeared to question why we were there seeing them........  So was I.......
> ...



Is that place in New Mexico? I think there's a song about it? 

Ringel; I hope all goes well with the chemo. Will it be a strenuous course?


----------



## Mindful (Nov 29, 2018)

I went to see the new Fantastic Beasts at the cinema. Johnny Depp was the villain.

I felt the film was overwhelmed and dominated  by special  effects. Still trying to figure out the plot.

That's the trend these days, sadly I feel. The actors  do their stuff in front of the green screen. And they fill in the details later.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 29, 2018)

3am here and another night of no sleep and the fault is all mine for having taken an afternoon nap. Never seems to take much to mess up the whole routine


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 29, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Albuquerque is the largest city in New Mexico.







The wife hasn't started her chemo yet.


----------



## 007 (Nov 29, 2018)

Well... this is month three with my new Powerline P2X gym, and although I feel a stronger than I did before, and there is some visible physical improvement, progress is pretty slow even though I hit it just about every day. I guess a 63 year old guy just better temper his expectations and take better health as the benefit of working out. We're just not going to look like the ROCK...  ... a little late for that. I told my VA doc that I had bought a gym and his reaction was an immediate... "GOOD." He said it helps oldsters later on in life with their balance and joint health. He also added that resistance/weight training can have profound benefits over just cardio exercise like walking and such.

Trying to overhaul the diet also, that's a slow process when your house if full of the things you're planning to swear off.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 29, 2018)

Guy at work committed suicide on Tuesday. His longtime girlfriend and mother of his children left him for a friend some time ago, 6 months to a year, not sure.
When I felt something wasnt right at home and dragged out of my wife of 23 yrs she had an affair and wanted to "explore" the situation, he was constantly asking how I was.. Now I'm wondering if there isn't something I could have done or should have noticed. He seemed like he was ok
For awhile I couldn' think straight.  Darkness hits you so hard and so fast.  Dad died right after and I stood at his grave alone. Only thing that got me thru was a brother who had been thru it twice take me in, talk me thru . Was there bout 2 months.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 29, 2018)

Mindful said:


> I went to see the new Fantastic Beasts at the cinema. Johnny Depp was the villain.
> 
> I felt the film was overwhelmed and dominated  by special  effects. Still trying to figure out the plot.
> 
> That's the trend these days, sadly I feel. The actors  do their stuff in front of the green screen. And they fill in the details later.



I have to agree with that though I haven't seen that film.  I haven't seen most modern day movies.  So many movies these days are almost all special effects with story lines and character development so weak that I am left simply frustrated, or worse bored.  So I don't waste my money on them.  I feel much the same about modern day music--weak lyrics, little or no melody.  So much of it is just noise to me.

I want my movies, even the comedies, to have clear, understandable, compelling plots/story lines.  I want great acting so that the actors become the compelling characters they portray and I see through that character's eyes.  I want great sound tracks that are not distracting but enhance instead of detract from the story line and characters.  Sex and violence is okay but it must be essential to or help the plot and not just thrown in because somebody thought people want that.

So if anybody goes to a new movie like that, please let me know.  Those made since the 1990's are hard to find.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 29, 2018)

007 said:


> Well... this is month three with my new Powerline P2X gym, and although I feel a stronger than I did before, and there is some visible physical improvement, progress is pretty slow even though I hit it just about every day. I guess a 63 year old guy just better temper his expectations and take better health as the benefit of working out. We're just not going to look like the ROCK...  ... a little late for that. I told my VA doc that I had bought a gym and his reaction was an immediate... "GOOD." He said it helps oldsters later on in life with their balance and joint health. He also added that resistance/weight training can have profound benefits over just cardio exercise like walking and such.
> 
> Trying to overhaul the diet also, that's a slow process when your house if full of the things you're planning to swear off.


Pick one of those and eliminate it. Replace it with something better. Might be surprised at the results I'm 58, cut the soda, replaced it with stuff the pros use, lost 50lbs. Not overnite....took about 6 months.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 29, 2018)

Manonthestreet said:


> Guy at work committed suicide on Tuesday. His longtime girlfriend and mother of his children left him for a friend some time ago, 6 months to a year, not sure.
> When I felt something wasnt right at home and dragged out of my wife of 23 yes she had an affair and wanted to "explore" the situation, he was constantly asking how I was.. Now I'm wondering if there isn't something I could have done or should have noticed. He seemed like he was ok
> For awhile I couldn' think straight.  Darkness hits you so hard and so fast.  Dad died right after and I stood at his grave alone. Only thing that got me thru was a brother who had been thru it twice take me in, talk me thru . Was there bout 2 months.



Sorry for your loss.  Those times in our lives that make no sense but just suck I suppose are inevitable.  Doesn't make them any easier.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 29, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > I went to see the new Fantastic Beasts at the cinema. Johnny Depp was the villain.
> ...



The first film in this franchise was rather good. They managed to contain themselves, and the scenes of NYC from times gone by, were very well done.

The last Hobbitt movie was overdone.


----------



## 007 (Nov 29, 2018)

Manonthestreet said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Well... this is month three with my new Powerline P2X gym, and although I feel a stronger than I did before, and there is some visible physical improvement, progress is pretty slow even though I hit it just about every day. I guess a 63 year old guy just better temper his expectations and take better health as the benefit of working out. We're just not going to look like the ROCK...  ... a little late for that. I told my VA doc that I had bought a gym and his reaction was an immediate... "GOOD." He said it helps oldsters later on in life with their balance and joint health. He also added that resistance/weight training can have profound benefits over just cardio exercise like walking and such.
> ...


Yeah pop is one of the things that's gone. I have some left but I'm slow at drinking it, but I've eliminated a bunch of stuff. It's an all out war on SUGAR, which shows up in so many things it's mind boggling, and I've started calorie counting. I'm a chocolate milk lover. Could down a gallon of 1% chocolate milk in 4 or 5 days, but it's full of fat and calories even thought it's 1%, and the chips and dip. I'm cutting out the chips full of fat. But that's just a start. Going to drink a lot more water, adjust my portion size, what I eat, when I eat. Going to cut out as many processed foods as I can and try and eat fresh, more fruits, more fresh veggies, it's a work in progress. Just got tired of slowly gaining weight, never going the other way, just a few pounds more, every year, a few pounds more. I know it's probably due to my metabolism slowing down, but the gym was the first step. I just don't want to let old age completely run amok and turn me into a flabby old fat guy. Not going to do that without doing what I can to stop it. I don't mind getting older per say, but I don't want to just let my health go to pot without doing what I can stay healthy.


----------



## 007 (Nov 29, 2018)

Manonthestreet said:


> Guy at work committed suicide on Tuesday. His longtime girlfriend and mother of his children left him for a friend some time ago, 6 months to a year, not sure.
> When I felt something wasnt right at home and dragged out of my wife of 23 yrs she had an affair and wanted to "explore" the situation, he was constantly asking how I was.. Now I'm wondering if there isn't something I could have done or should have noticed. He seemed like he was ok
> For awhile I couldn' think straight.  Darkness hits you so hard and so fast.  Dad died right after and I stood at his grave alone. Only thing that got me thru was a brother who had been thru it twice take me in, talk me thru . Was there bout 2 months.


Yeah my older brother took his life too. It's hard on the family.

I lost my Dad in 2012 also. Nothing in life prepares you for the passing of a parent.

Sorry to hear about your friend. Even had you known he was contemplating suicide, you can't blame yourself for their actions.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 29, 2018)

007 said:


> Well... this is month three with my new Powerline P2X gym, and although I feel a stronger than I did before, and there is some visible physical improvement, progress is pretty slow even though I hit it just about every day. I guess a 63 year old guy just better temper his expectations and take better health as the benefit of working out. We're just not going to look like the ROCK...  ... a little late for that. I told my VA doc that I had bought a gym and his reaction was an immediate... "GOOD." He said it helps oldsters later on in life with their balance and joint health. He also added that resistance/weight training can have profound benefits over just cardio exercise like walking and such.
> 
> Trying to overhaul the diet also, that's a slow process when your house if full of the things you're planning to swear off.



I agree with the resistance weight training so long as we know what we are doing and don't expect miracles after a certain age.  And since 60 became the new 40, nothing much is ever too late to start something that makes us healthier and improves our lives.  I have learned and accepted that shedding unwanted pounds after a certain age is no easy feat but can be accomplished if we understand that the trend is more important that what the scales show.  As I recall, you don't have a problem with excess poundage though.

My counsel re diet is not to eliminate foods we love and would seriously miss unless we have an allergy or other intolerance to those foods and they are making us sick.  Giving up everything we really enjoy eating  just makes us feel deprived.  What I do and try to do for Hombre--he's a bit more stubborn about that than I am --is change the proportions.  I try to enjoy smaller portions of the less-than-stellar stuff I love, like fried chicken, and fill up on the lower cal veggies.  I still enjoy dessert but a smaller portion than I used to take and satisfy my sweet tooth with fresh fruit or such.

We do avoid most processed foods these days and prepare meals with fresh or frozen ingredients.  Using frozen fruit and veggies are sometimes healthier than fresh because they are harvested and flash frozen at peak quality and have all their vitamins and minerals intact.  But I still like to use fresh fruit and produce especially locally grown and recently harvested when I can get it.  Nothing you buy at the super market can compare to a vine ripened tomato out of your own garden.


----------



## 007 (Nov 29, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Well... this is month three with my new Powerline P2X gym, and although I feel a stronger than I did before, and there is some visible physical improvement, progress is pretty slow even though I hit it just about every day. I guess a 63 year old guy just better temper his expectations and take better health as the benefit of working out. We're just not going to look like the ROCK...  ... a little late for that. I told my VA doc that I had bought a gym and his reaction was an immediate... "GOOD." He said it helps oldsters later on in life with their balance and joint health. He also added that resistance/weight training can have profound benefits over just cardio exercise like walking and such.
> ...


Well, true, I never did have a bad weight problem, and what weight I do have I carry rather well, but it's personal to me. The ole middle section is a lot bigger than it was when I was 40, that's for sure, and personally I hate it. It's not healthy either. I don't have any reason medically why I should gain weight either. It basically boils down to eating more calories than I burn. Someone my age, height and weight burns about 2,500 calories every 24 hours, at rest, maybe a little more or less depending on your own metabolic rate, so, all I have to do to lose weight is take in less calories than that in a day.

It can be hard to do too, I totally get where you're coming from. There are some things I refuse to give up. I like fresh salsa so I'm just going to have to have some tortilla chips for that, even though I'm giving up all other chips. I did find some Tostinos organic tortilla chips that are a little bit better for you. I have a bag I haven't opened yet. But, the chocolate chunk cookies are gone, the nutty bars are gone, the Carnation coffee creamer is gone, that was FULL of fat, and all such things like that. I don't expect to start dropping the pounds like crazy, but I do expect to slowly start going down.

It is startling though when you go through what you eat and drink and start reading the labels, seeing how much fat, sugar, chemicals and calories per serving you're eating and drinking.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 29, 2018)

Just got word that it's all the same cancer and the UNM doc wants her to see an Oncology Gynecologist since that's where the cancer appears to have started and our local Oncologist agrees.  We'll have to go back up to UNM Albuquerque once we get an appointment.  After that we decide where we want to start treatment, here in Roswell or up in Albuquerque.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 29, 2018)

Two days ago I bought the dog some rope chew toys, trying to give him more things to chew so that he'd leave alone those things he shouldn't chew.  Today I found out he had completely destroyed the Roku controller (Roku is a device for streaming things on the TV), which we only got a couple of weeks ago to replace the original Roku controller which he had chewed.  After getting in trouble for that, I later found him tearing up the living room carpet yet again.

Yay puppies!


----------



## 007 (Nov 29, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Two days ago I bought the dog some rope chew toys, trying to give him more things to chew so that he'd leave alone those things he shouldn't chew.  Today I found out he had completely destroyed the Roku controller (Roku is a device for streaming things on the TV), which we only got a couple of weeks ago to replace the original Roku controller which he had chewed.  After getting in trouble for that, I later found him tearing up the living room carpet yet again.
> 
> Yay puppies!


Ya know... I love the critters... I love pets... but I wouldn't tolerate that. The dog would either be caged and/or given limited access to parts of the house or it would be down the road. Gotta draw the line somewhere.

I realize some people have a lot more patience than I do.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 29, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Two days ago I bought the dog some rope chew toys, trying to give him more things to chew so that he'd leave alone those things he shouldn't chew.  Today I found out he had completely destroyed the Roku controller (Roku is a device for streaming things on the TV), which we only got a couple of weeks ago to replace the original Roku controller which he had chewed.  After getting in trouble for that, I later found him tearing up the living room carpet yet again.
> 
> Yay puppies!



We have a Black Lab/Texas Blue Lacy mix and a Texas Blue Lacy. The Lacy will chew on anything he can grip with his teeth and swallows anything he chews You can tell his poop from the Lab/Lacy by the bits of colored rubber balls, tennis balls, bones, plastic water bottles and sticks of wood. I experimented with every dog toy I could buy until I found the perfect one. They make balls and bones and are indestructible  but I prefer the chew toy that looks like the Michelin Man.  They're called Kong and comes in different sizes and shapes. The one good thing about the dogs is that thew don't chew shoes and don't tear up the place.

2 examples and a link to the product.



 



The dogs learn to get the treats quickly but I put peanut butter in them and they can spend an hour trying to get it out.


KONG Classic Dog Toy


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 29, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Two days ago I bought the dog some rope chew toys, trying to give him more things to chew so that he'd leave alone those things he shouldn't chew.  Today I found out he had completely destroyed the Roku controller (Roku is a device for streaming things on the TV), which we only got a couple of weeks ago to replace the original Roku controller which he had chewed.  After getting in trouble for that, I later found him tearing up the living room carpet yet again.
> 
> Yay puppies!


I'm sure there's a needy Vietnamese family somewhere that could use a puppy......


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 29, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Two days ago I bought the dog some rope chew toys, trying to give him more things to chew so that he'd leave alone those things he shouldn't chew.  Today I found out he had completely destroyed the Roku controller (Roku is a device for streaming things on the TV), which we only got a couple of weeks ago to replace the original Roku controller which he had chewed.  After getting in trouble for that, I later found him tearing up the living room carpet yet again.
> ...


More likely Korean. I was in Korea and never knowingly ate dog. The Vietnamese I was with for 2 years preferred rats. I've eaten paddy rats as has many advisers who ate what the ARVN did.    

Korea has dog carcasses in their meat markets and the Viets have rat markets. I've posted pictures of both in other threads


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 29, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Two days ago I bought the dog some rope chew toys, trying to give him more things to chew so that he'd leave alone those things he shouldn't chew.  Today I found out he had completely destroyed the Roku controller (Roku is a device for streaming things on the TV), which we only got a couple of weeks ago to replace the original Roku controller which he had chewed.  After getting in trouble for that, I later found him tearing up the living room carpet yet again.
> ...



He's got one of the sort of cone-shaped Kong toys, that's another one I bought for him.  He messed with it for a couple of days and has since given up on it.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 29, 2018)

007 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Two days ago I bought the dog some rope chew toys, trying to give him more things to chew so that he'd leave alone those things he shouldn't chew.  Today I found out he had completely destroyed the Roku controller (Roku is a device for streaming things on the TV), which we only got a couple of weeks ago to replace the original Roku controller which he had chewed.  After getting in trouble for that, I later found him tearing up the living room carpet yet again.
> ...



If it were my choice he'd be long gone.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 29, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Being raised in the Pacific I'm sure I've eaten quite a few dogs, cats, monkeys and rats...........


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 29, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...





Montrovant said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Have you tried peanut butter? My dogs won't mess with it after they get the treats out but they'll spend a lot of time with the peanut butter.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 29, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> 3am here and another night of no sleep and the fault is all mine for having taken an afternoon nap. Never seems to take much to mess up the whole routine



Try cutting out caffeine for a few days and see if it makes a difference.  I have had three different people, including my daughter, who have told me recently that it cured their insomnia problems.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 29, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Just got word that it's all the same cancer and the UNM doc wants her to see an Oncology Gynecologist since that's where the cancer appears to have started and our local Oncologist agrees.  We'll have to go back up to UNM Albuquerque once we get an appointment.  After that we decide where we want to start treatment, here in Roswell or up in Albuquerque.



From other posts when you first got to Roswell, you seem to have an excellent landlord.  If the treatment needs to be here in Albuquerque, and she has a hard time with the chemo, that long drive could not be at all helpful for her.  Is there any chance your landlord would give you a mercy release from your lease?  Ours did when we found a home to buy before our lease term was up.  But if she wants to go back to work after the treatment and her job is still there in Roswell, you might be better off staying there?  Tough choices.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 29, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Putting peanut butter in the toy was the first thing I did.    I just don't want to leave peanut butter in it for too long.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 29, 2018)

007 said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Guy at work committed suicide on Tuesday. His longtime girlfriend and mother of his children left him for a friend some time ago, 6 months to a year, not sure.
> ...


I'm not....some reflection is proper and due I think at times like this.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 29, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > 3am here and another night of no sleep and the fault is all mine for having taken an afternoon nap. Never seems to take much to mess up the whole routine
> ...



I usually only drink 1 or 2 cups first thing in the morning, then it's ice water the rest of the day & evening. I have noticed before that when I get really tired in the afternoon and take a quick nap there's a good chance I won't sleep that night. That and sometimes the nerves in my back and legs drive me nuts & keep me up.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 29, 2018)

Manonthestreet said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...



I have contemplated suicide myself in the past, and not without reason. I have been schizophrenic since 1969 and have had much mental suffering. But my advice to anyone thinking of suicide is. DON'T DO IT.
Especially if you are young and having emotional upsets. Believe me if you live long enough you will get stronger, and better able to deal with things. I am 72 and although I was mildly depressed all day I finally got it together, and did two hours painting on a picture I have been working on since the beginning of the week.
I seem to finally be getting it together with painting, and appear to be having a late flowering. Although I wake up in the morning, look at my work and wonder what I am bothering for. It just looks like a mess. But as the day goes on I brighten up and each time I get it together to do some work I make headway and the painting looks better.

Well we will soon see whether you people think it was  worth the trouble, as I am getting close to completing it and will probably do so by next week. Then I will post a picture of it.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 29, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


I think more people than we know have it cross their mind at some point in their life. Was talking to HR lady today about him. While we talked she disclosed having been on the edge after her daughter died. Only thing that stopped her was not wanting to add to her husband's grief. Had that thought not entered her head in the heat of the moment she would not be here


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 30, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Gracie & Mr. G now homeless again
Drifter's friend's mother now homeless
Montrovant in difficult transition 
Nosmo's mom back in the hospital
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Beautress's friend EJ undergoing chemo.
Ringel and Mrs. Ringel awaiting diagnosis.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!_
_



_


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 30, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Every one of those films is definitely worth watching. I'm sure many of our fellow CShoppers would agree.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 30, 2018)

Manonthestreet said:


> Guy at work committed suicide on Tuesday. His longtime girlfriend and mother of his children left him for a friend some time ago, 6 months to a year, not sure.
> When I felt something wasnt right at home and dragged out of my wife of 23 yrs she had an affair and wanted to "explore" the situation, he was constantly asking how I was.. Now I'm wondering if there isn't something I could have done or should have noticed. He seemed like he was ok
> For awhile I couldn' think straight.  Darkness hits you so hard and so fast.  Dad died right after and I stood at his grave alone. Only thing that got me thru was a brother who had been thru it twice take me in, talk me thru . Was there bout 2 months.


Damned! Hopefully you'll continue to mend, mind and soul. Be sure to be kind to yourself.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 30, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Two days ago I bought the dog some rope chew toys, trying to give him more things to chew so that he'd leave alone those things he shouldn't chew.  Today I found out he had completely destroyed the Roku controller (Roku is a device for streaming things on the TV), which we only got a couple of weeks ago to replace the original Roku controller which he had chewed.  After getting in trouble for that, I later found him tearing up the living room carpet yet again.
> 
> Yay puppies!


Your puppy definitely needs crate training.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 30, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Looking forward to seeing your artistic stylings


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 30, 2018)

Just a quick flyby. The airplane I've been assigned broke, again. I'll check back later.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 30, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



It's unlikely I would enjoy many of them.  They are just too old for me.  I have a very hard time with black and white movies, and I can't imagine watching the Mickey Rooney stereotype Asian role without cringing.  I've seen clips of his portrayal and it doesn't strike me as at all funny, just sad.  Singin in the Rain might be one I could enjoy, just because the title song is so iconic and just seeing the title puts the song in my head.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 30, 2018)

Holy crap!!  That was probably the biggest quake I've ever experienced and the after shocks are still coming. Lights out in the terminal and the radio coms are down. They just transmitted a tsunami warning. Preliminary strength estimated as high as 7.2.  Good thing I have my Depends on.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 30, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Two days ago I bought the dog some rope chew toys, trying to give him more things to chew so that he'd leave alone those things he shouldn't chew.  Today I found out he had completely destroyed the Roku controller (Roku is a device for streaming things on the TV), which we only got a couple of weeks ago to replace the original Roku controller which he had chewed.  After getting in trouble for that, I later found him tearing up the living room carpet yet again.
> ...



He does need some serious training but I think he is too old for crate training now.  Time for a professional.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 30, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Holy crap!!  That was probably the biggest quake I've ever experienced and the after shocks are still coming. Lights out in the terminal and the radio coms are down. They just transmitted a tsunami warning. Preliminary strength estimated as high as 7.2.  Good thing I have my Depends on.



My goodness. Were you in Anchorage at the time?  Checking for news now. . .

Edit:  Only place I could find anything was the Drudge Report--they seem to post news faster than anybody else--and they are saying 6.7.  Plenty big enough to be scary:
Major earthquake shakes Anchorage, Southcentral


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 30, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



There are a few movies that are simply made for black and white.  "To Kill a Mockingbird" for instance is an incredibly amazing film that I can't imagine anybody would not appreciate, but I can't imagine it in anything other than black and white.  Same with "Schindler's List" that just wouldn't have worked in color except for the poignant image of the little girl's red coat that was the one thing in color in the entire film until the closing scene when the survivors and progeny of 'Schindler's jews' were placing ceremonial stones on his gravestone in tribute to him.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 30, 2018)

Stay safe Gallantwarrior.
Our prayers are with you.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 30, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Holy crap!!  That was probably the biggest quake I've ever experienced and the after shocks are still coming. Lights out in the terminal and the radio coms are down. They just transmitted a tsunami warning. Preliminary strength estimated as high as 7.2.  Good thing I have my Depends on.
> ...


I'm listening to the radio now. Constant call-in information with lots of damage to roads. I sure hope I can get home. They're calling parents to pick kids up at school, roads buckled, bridges and overpasses damaged, parts of town with no power.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 30, 2018)

Media is catching up with it...

The Latest: Buckled roadways, other damage from Alaska quake 


We had 6.8 with the Nisqually quake in 2001.....scary for sure. Hang in there GW.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 30, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I hope you can get home too, so that you can check on your animals and your home.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 30, 2018)

They just reported on the news that people should not leave town because of many damaged buckled roads.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 30, 2018)

coco on Twitter

That's vine road outside of Anchorage.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 30, 2018)

Tsunami warning issued for southern Alaska after earthquake 

Here's a news video with a few pics of store shelves knocked over and around 1:35 mark shows another road that's collapsed


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 30, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...



Well you can see my new picture in the arts forum, follow the link. But its a terrible photo, out of focus, and the painting is not finished anyway. I just had to see if I could post it ok.

My paintings


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 30, 2018)

Lots of closures, hospitals, schools, performances and meetings cancelled all over the area.  I've lived here 30 years and this is the biggest earthquake I've experienced. Dang, another after shock!


----------



## peach174 (Nov 30, 2018)

Yes there will probably be many aftershocks.
Stay safe dear friend.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 30, 2018)

Alaska Railroad reports suspended operations for at least the next 24 hours.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 30, 2018)

FYI......tsunami warnings are now cancelled but there is concern about mudslides.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 30, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Lots of closures, hospitals, schools, performances and meetings cancelled all over the area.  I've lived here 30 years and this is the biggest earthquake I've experienced. Dang, another after shock!



Just saw a report that the International Airport road is damaged.  And the epicenter was just 12 miles north of Anchorage.  Can't find anything on whether the Glenn highway is passable--that is how you get home yes?

Is there any chance your partner is there with the goats, dogs, cats?


----------



## Gracie (Nov 30, 2018)

Just saw the news. Came here immediately to see how GW is doing and I'm glad he's ok! Wow. Mother Earth is having a hissy, isn't she? Well...once we get settled here....favor returned, GW. Come to us!

Meanwhile..I hope your critters are ok and your home is as well. Have you heard from the partner and does he know how the places are? I will keep checking in to see how you are. I got a message today on the NEW phone that you called a couple of days ago but I just now saw it. Either its the phone..or me. Prolly me. Still learning how to use this one.

Anyway...I won't call you because I know you are at work although maybe not actually working..still...I know what its like to get phone calls in the middle of a crisis, lol. Very comforting but can be hectic. So...as I said...I will keep checking in with you. And know that if you hafta high tail it....grab yer critters and head on down to burned up Cali. I'll find a hole for ya!

gallantwarrior


----------



## Gracie (Nov 30, 2018)

GW...aren't you north of Anchorage, about 2 hours away???


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 30, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Just saw the news. Came here immediately to see how GW is doing and I'm glad he's ok! Wow. Mother Earth is having a hissy, isn't she? Well...once we get settled here....favor returned, GW. Come to us!
> 
> Meanwhile..I hope your critters are ok and your home is as well. Have you heard from the partner and does he know how the places are? I will keep checking in to see how you are. I got a message today on the NEW phone that you called a couple of days ago but I just now saw it. Either its the phone..or me. Prolly me. Still learning how to use this one.
> 
> ...



I could accommodate GW pretty short term along with the dogs and cats. . .BUT. . .I think the neighbors and probably the city would object to a herd of goats.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 30, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I actually have never watched Schindler's List, specifically because it's in black and white.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 30, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Lots of closures, hospitals, schools, performances and meetings cancelled all over the area.  I've lived here 30 years and this is the biggest earthquake I've experienced. Dang, another after shock!



My plans to move to Alaska have been cancelled.  

Be careful!


----------



## Againsheila (Nov 30, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Lots of closures, hospitals, schools, performances and meetings cancelled all over the area.  I've lived here 30 years and this is the biggest earthquake I've experienced. Dang, another after shock!


Just checking in to see how you're doing.  Don't have your phone number anymore and was worried about you with the earthquake.  Glad you are okay.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 30, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I challenge you to do so.  It is a film nobody should not see.


----------



## Againsheila (Nov 30, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Just saw the news. Came here immediately to see how GW is doing and I'm glad he's ok! Wow. Mother Earth is having a hissy, isn't she? Well...once we get settled here....favor returned, GW. Come to us!
> 
> Meanwhile..I hope your critters are ok and your home is as well. Have you heard from the partner and does he know how the places are? I will keep checking in to see how you are. I got a message today on the NEW phone that you called a couple of days ago but I just now saw it. Either its the phone..or me. Prolly me. Still learning how to use this one.
> 
> ...



Oh you can stop in Washington State. We can find a place for you too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 30, 2018)

Againsheila said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of closures, hospitals, schools, performances and meetings cancelled all over the area.  I've lived here 30 years and this is the biggest earthquake I've experienced. Dang, another after shock!
> ...



Sheila!!!!   Oh my goodness how tickled to see you here!  I sure wish you would make these visits more often.


----------



## Againsheila (Nov 30, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Just saw the news. Came here immediately to see how GW is doing and I'm glad he's ok! Wow. Mother Earth is having a hissy, isn't she? Well...once we get settled here....favor returned, GW. Come to us!
> ...



I've got some friends that we could find a place for the goats.  They have goats of their own.


----------



## Againsheila (Nov 30, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Just busy I guess.  Hope you are all well, and it' nice to be missed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 30, 2018)

Againsheila said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



Busy is good.  And missed yes you have been.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 30, 2018)

I'm off to the store to buy cornish game hens and such for our luncheon tomorrow.  We all decided to get back to church so have moved our weekly luncheon at our house to Saturday.  Catch ya'll later.

Incidentally we just checked the news here.  ABC, NBC, CBS, CNN, MSNBC are all running their normal programming with no seeming interest in the Alaska quake.  Fox News has been running pretty much non stop Alaska earthquake coverage all morning.  The President has declared Alaska a disaster area with federal help on the way.  The airport is back open which is no doubt keeping GW busy, but the trains, most highways out of Anchorage, and the Alaska pipeline are still closed down until they can complete full inspections.

Not looking good for GW to get home today or tonight.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 30, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I've got it available to watch, but don't know when I'll get to it.  I have a lot of things waiting to be watched.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 30, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> I'm off to the store to buy cornish game hens and such for our luncheon tomorrow.  We all decided to get back to church so have moved our weekly luncheon at our house to Saturday.  Catch ya'll later.
> 
> Incidentally we just checked the news here.  ABC, NBC, CBS, CNN, MSNBC are all running their normal programming with no seeming interest in the Alaska quake.  Fox News has been running pretty much non stop Alaska earthquake coverage all morning.  The President has declared Alaska a disaster area with federal help on the way.  The airport is back open which is no doubt keeping GW busy, but the trains, most highways out of Anchorage, and the Alaska pipeline are still closed down until they can complete full inspections.
> 
> Not looking good for GW to get home today or tonight.


Hopefully one of his neighbors or the partner can get in there to take care of the critters. I hope so, anyway!


----------



## 007 (Nov 30, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Holy crap!!  That was probably the biggest quake I've ever experienced and the after shocks are still coming. Lights out in the terminal and the radio coms are down. They just transmitted a tsunami warning. Preliminary strength estimated as high as 7.2.  Good thing I have my Depends on.


Yeah just hearing about this now... holy freakin' cow.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 30, 2018)

GW is like me. He is going to worry worry worry about his critters.


----------



## Oddball (Nov 30, 2018)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Holy crap!!  That was probably the biggest quake I've ever experienced and the after shocks are still coming. Lights out in the terminal and the radio coms are down. They just transmitted a tsunami warning. Preliminary strength estimated as high as 7.2.  Good thing I have my Depends on.
> ...


Strange waves rippled around the world, and nobody knows why


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 30, 2018)

Oddball said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Interesting.  You always wonder whether one thing has anything to do with the other.

And welcome back Oddball.  You haven't been here in awhile.  Miss your Saturday morning cartoons.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 30, 2018)

Gracie said:


> GW is like me. He is going to worry worry worry about his critters.



I'm just hoping his partner is out there with them.


----------



## Oddball (Nov 30, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Interesting.  You always wonder whether one thing has anything to do with the other.
> 
> And welcome back Oddball.  You haven't been here in awhile.  Miss your Saturday morning cartoons.


The media wasn't embedding for awhile...I'll give it another whirl on Saturday.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 30, 2018)

GW hasn't posted for several hours now.  I wonder if he is trying to get home?  I have no idea how dangerous that may or may not be but am sending a few prayers and positive vibes out just in case.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 30, 2018)

I'm thinking the same thing.
Probably trying to get home.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 30, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> GW hasn't posted for several hours now.  I wonder if he is trying to get home?  I have no idea how dangerous that may or may not be but am sending a few prayers and positive vibes out just in case.


It's possible he's busy with cleanup, etc at the airport.  It's also possible he's lost the ability to communicate via internet, they're having 5.0+ aftershocks which are probably doing more damage to infrastructure.  Then again he could be sleeping, trying to get some rest.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 30, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > GW hasn't posted for several hours now.  I wonder if he is trying to get home?  I have no idea how dangerous that may or may not be but am sending a few prayers and positive vibes out just in case.
> ...



I know.  So my prayers and positive vibes are just a little insurance.  That's all.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 30, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Holy crap!!  That was probably the biggest quake I've ever experienced and the after shocks are still coming. Lights out in the terminal and the radio coms are down. They just transmitted a tsunami warning. Preliminary strength estimated as high as 7.2.  Good thing I have my Depends on.



Glad you are ok.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 30, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> GW hasn't posted for several hours now.  I wonder if he is trying to get home?  I have no idea how dangerous that may or may not be but am sending a few prayers and positive vibes out just in case.



Local news here was just showing a jeep/suv driving over/thru/around a big hole in the road and  my first thought was......is that YOU, GW?? Though I don't know what kind of vehicle he has. 

He works at the airport??? Not sure in what manner, but I've seen where they've turned away planes...….so he may have to stick around until all incoming flights have officially landed, either there or other airports in the area 

Hopefully he'll get to post an update to let us know if all is ok


----------



## beautress (Nov 30, 2018)

Prayers for the safety of Gallantwarrior.

All I know is what I read online today. The epicenter was 7 miles from Anchorage or 12 kilometers. now they're calling them back-to-back earthquakes. 

Update: Back-to-back earthquakes shatter roads and windows in Alaska


----------



## beautress (Nov 30, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > GW hasn't posted for several hours now.  I wonder if he is trying to get home?  I have no idea how dangerous that may or may not be but am sending a few prayers and positive vibes out just in case.
> ...


Thanks for the reminder of his job at the airport, J.A.N. I bet he was called to work and will be there awhile. It'd be wonderful if he could just take a sec. and tell us that he is okay, no tsunami damage, etc. :grouphug:


----------



## beautress (Nov 30, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Looking forward to seeing your painting when it's done, Dajjjal.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 1, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > GW hasn't posted for several hours now.  I wonder if he is trying to get home?  I have no idea how dangerous that may or may not be but am sending a few prayers and positive vibes out just in case.
> ...



He is a skilled mechanic that fixes whatever needs fixing on the planes at the airport and oversees their general servicing.  (He also teaches airplane mechanics at the university.)   And he was at work when the earthquake(s) hit.  He was okay but all the roads out of Anchorage have been damaged or are blocked by mud or rockslides and we think he could possibly have tried to make it to his homestead to take care of the dogs, cats, chickens, turkeys, and a sizable goat herd.  He lives an hour or two north of Anchorage.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 1, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



then being a mechanic and doing the servicing.....he may be stuck at work to care for the planes that had been diverted.   


With the roads being as they are, it could be near impossible to get home. Hopefully his partner did or maybe a friend or neighbor to care for the animals? 

If nothing else, most animals can survive some tough situations as long as they have water.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 1, 2018)

Especially thinking of the folks in and around Anchorage dealing with the aftermath of the earthquakes and aftershocks, and especially our friend gallantwarrior and his homestead and his beloved critters on it.  May he and they be reunited safely and all is well.

And condolences to the family of President George H.W. Bush who passed today.

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Gracie & Mr. G now homeless again
Drifter's friend's mother now homeless
Montrovant in difficult transition 
Nosmo's mom back in the hospital
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Beautress's friend EJ undergoing chemo.
Ringel and Mrs. Ringel awaiting diagnosis.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!_

_



_​


----------



## Gracie (Dec 1, 2018)

I'm going to try to call him right now. BRB.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 1, 2018)

Talking to him now. He made it home. Stemware glasses took a hit he says. Kitchen counter rattled loose and blocked door but he got in. All animals ok. Aftershocks ALL NIGHT. Not alot of power so can't get on right now but will when he can.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 1, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Talking to him now. He made it home. Stemware glasses took a hit he says. Kitchen counter rattled loose and blocked door but he got in. All animals ok. Aftershocks ALL NIGHT. Not alot of power so can't get on right now but will when he can.



Thank you.  I will continue to worry about him for awhile but glad to know he's okay.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 1, 2018)

As he spoke, I typed 

He will check in as soon as he can. But at least we know he is safe at home..has all supplies needed, critters ok too.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 1, 2018)

Againsheila said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of closures, hospitals, schools, performances and meetings cancelled all over the area.  I've lived here 30 years and this is the biggest earthquake I've experienced. Dang, another after shock!
> ...


Hey, Sheila!  I was wondering how you were doing. Every time I drive home on a nice day and see Denali, I think of you and how it just wasn't cooperative that day you came up.  Did you get your kitchen remodel done? 
I'm doing OK, a little damage but nothing "earthshaking" (pun intended).


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 1, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> GW hasn't posted for several hours now.  I wonder if he is trying to get home?  I have no idea how dangerous that may or may not be but am sending a few prayers and positive vibes out just in case.


More dangerous for rude drivers.  In standstill traffic it is an effort not to jerk some a-hole out of their car and whip them to within an inch of their life.  Everyone will get where they need to, a lot faster if all of us behave and are courteous.  The worst choke point was where they were routing three lanes of highway traffic off the highway and through Eagle River.  Fortunately, most of the people trying to get to ER and after that driving was pretty much normal until the one spot where a pothole had swallowed the inbound lanes of the highway. There, outbound traffic was routed off the highway onto a frontage road and the inbound traffic along the normally outbound lanes.  My big crunch was fuel.  Yesterday as a fill-up day but all my regular stops were either closed or had lines out of sight.  I thought I'd have a chance to fuel up in Eagle River but all four gas stations were closed.  On to Wasilla.  I found a couple of gas stations open and dispensing fuel but the one I stopped at had a 10 gallon limit.  That got me home, it's all I needed.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 1, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > GW hasn't posted for several hours now.  I wonder if he is trying to get home?  I have no idea how dangerous that may or may not be but am sending a few prayers and positive vibes out just in case.
> ...


Actually, the planes that could, kept going.  Just as and after the quake, planes were doing "go-arounds" but came in to land after it was safe.  The biggest problem for us was getting crews through the terminal.  Both North and South terminals were closed and evacuated until deemed safe.  Fortunately, only the North (International) terminal was damaged.  Hehehe...Customs was flooded because a water pipe, or two, broke.  But that was enough to stop crews moving through.  Of course, we handle mostly cargo planes and cargo service hardly took a hit at all.  Passenger service was another thing but they got things going again after only a couple of hours.  Still puts a kink in air travel, though.  The railroad has a lot of inspections to do and the main terminal was damaged.  The port survived quite well and they've been reassuring folks that regular shipments of food and other necessities will proceed as scheduled.  No need to rush the grocery stores, most of which were closed anyhow.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 1, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


Unfortunately, water is the problem.  I have to thaw it out daily and add fresh.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 1, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Talking to him now. He made it home. Stemware glasses took a hit he says. Kitchen counter rattled loose and blocked door but he got in. All animals ok. Aftershocks ALL NIGHT. Not alot of power so can't get on right now but will when he can.


Thanks for the call and concern, Gracie.  Yup, not too much damage, really.  And the power being out is never a problem here because we usually make our own power.  Our new generator had to be taken in for warranty work, though and you can imagine how much solar power we get when sunrise is close to 10 am and sunset is close to quarter to four.  That's not accounting for the fact that is snowing and cloudy right now, too!  
Hope you enjoy your explorations of Maryville.  Thank MrG for the suggestion about making sure someone knows I'll be going under the house before I go.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 1, 2018)

I'm thankful for everyone's concern.  I am able to link the laptop to my cell phone, my Wi-Fi doesn't work without power to charge it, though.  So here's an update and then I have to get back to work cleaning and assessing for any possibly worse damage.
We were lucky that no deaths or serious injuries have been reported related to the quake of aftershocks.  30 years and this was the biggest quake I've experienced.  Lots of infrastructure damage and some of us are going to push to build that infamous "bridge to nowhere" because it would have allowed a lot of folks to bypass the bottleneck out of town by giving us an alternate route.  Maybe.
I got home a little after 5pm, I started at 11am.  That's a long drive but I was determined.  Then I stayed home instead of going to work.  (I'll have to get back tonight but I think the worst is over since they've managed to find "go-arounds" for the bad spots.)  I no longer have matched sets of wine glasses or the beer steins and glasses I've dragged around the world, and I'll be picking up glass for a while, I suspect.  Wine glasses explode like little glass bombs, did y'all know that?  One interesting thing, though.  My partner is always unlocking windows.  He's afraid he'll lock himself out and need to climb through one, or he's just too lazy to lock them.  Either way, because the windows weren't locked they were able to flex open and closed and didn't blow out of the frame.  I found most of the windows partially open but not broken.  Both my heavy stoves shifted, which was a surprise.  I thought something heavy like that would be pretty stable.  The wood burner is on pavers and went off true about 8 inches and the propane heater (looks like wood stove with fake logs) almost fell of its cinder block base.  I got the propane stove back in place but have to wait for the partner to help move the wood stove.
So, all-in-all, my guests will have to swill wine out of the bottle and the place was pretty cold and glass crunches when walked on, but my personal damages are minimal.  Anchorage too a pretty big hit and it will take a while to recover everything.  I'm grateful to know that there are so many of you guys who care enough to worry and thank you most heartily.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 1, 2018)

So good to hear from you and things are alright. 

All other is replaceable.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 1, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



To be completely honest, I was actually more concerned about predators but didn't want to alarm. I don't know all of your situation, but can only imagine that if you're on 200 acres you'd have to be far enough away from civilization and would be at greater risk.

Animals can survive a while without water depending on how long, they just won't be happy about it. Have you looked into heated waterers? I know some are electric which may or may not be practical for you, but maybe battery operated??? I don't know how effective in your climate, or even if safe, but might be worth looking into.


----------



## Againsheila (Dec 1, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



So glad you are okay.  Hope the damage is easily repairable.  I often think of that trip too.  You were so good to us.


----------



## Againsheila (Dec 1, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > GW hasn't posted for several hours now.  I wonder if he is trying to get home?  I have no idea how dangerous that may or may not be but am sending a few prayers and positive vibes out just in case.
> ...



I might take this more seriously if I didn't remember what you thought was "heavy traffic."  lol


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 1, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Hehehe...Customs was flooded


----------



## beautress (Dec 1, 2018)

Saying a little prayer for Gracie, Gallantwarrior, and all who are having health issues and health problems with this cold snap we're having. Love you guys.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 2, 2018)

Especially thinking of the folks in and around Anchorage dealing with the aftermath of the earthquakes and aftershocks, and especially our friend gallantwarrior and his homestead and his beloved critters on it. And all those still displaced or devastated by the California fires.

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Gracie & Mr. G now homeless again
Drifter's friend's mother now homeless
Montrovant in difficult transition 
Nosmo's mom back in the hospital
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Beautress's friend EJ undergoing chemo.
Ringel and Mrs. Ringel awaiting a treatment plan.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!






_


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 2, 2018)

Okay, I really am headed for bed now.  But for our insomniacs and early risers, something to keep you occupied:


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 2, 2018)

beautress said:


> Looking forward to seeing your painting when it's done, Dajjjal.



I just posted a new picture of my pic in the 'my painting' thread in arts and crafts forum.. Ignore the previous terrible photo I posted the other day. It depressed me so much I spent the next day in bed.. But the new photo is
more to my liking.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 2, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


I haven't found any battery-powered heated buckets yet but there are ways of powering with solar to charge batteries and using an inverter.  Problem here is-too little sun.  Right now, sunrise is about quarter to 10, sunset about quarter to 4.  We're still three weeks short of winter solstice so we'll get down to less than five hours of daylight daily.  Of course, that's daylight when there isn't overcast or snow.  It works for me when I use galvanized buckets that I can melt ice on a field stove and then add fresh water but that has to be done at least once a day. 
Predators aren't a problem between the Great Pyrenees dogs I keep in the pens with the goats and the electric fences.  Dogs will discourage dogs and bears. Electric works in the summer and is an effective bear deterrent.  I worry more about eagles, ravens, and hawks getting my chickens but the tom turkey makes a good warning system when winged predators show up.  Turkey sets up the alarm and the other birds run for cover.  It's kind of fun to watch.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 2, 2018)

Againsheila said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...


Why replace wine glasses?  Any guests are welcome to bring their own bottle and we'll just pass that around, yanno, like in high school?  It's not like I get too many guests, anyhow.
I enjoyed your visit.  As you have guessed, we Alaskans love to show off our life-sized post card.  Too bad my place didn't live up to the "Alaskan Bush People" standards.  But you did get to see a much more realistic representation of an Alaskan homestead.  If you ever make it up this way again, we'll have to get together for another little road trip.  I loved having you both.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 2, 2018)

Back at work and comparing notes with colleagues, I am lucky.  Some have structural damage to their homes, others lost antiques and family heirlooms.  Someone's dog ran away and they are still looking for him.  I guess some animals get really upset.  Hell, my cats just lay there probably wondering when I'll serve canned food again.  The one that snores didn't even stop snoring!  I'm not sure how the field dogs, goats, and fowl responded because I wasn't home.  I don't think I'm all that interested in finding out, though.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## Montrovant (Dec 2, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay, I really am headed for bed now.  But for our insomniacs and early risers, something to keep you occupied:



5.  1 rabbit, 2 monkeys, 2 parrots.

The elephants aren't going to the river, the rabbit just saw them while it was going to the river.  Every elephant saw 2 monkeys going to the river, no reason they didn't all see the same 2 monkeys.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 2, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I have heard that about turkeys and that is why many farmers/ranchers in New Mexico keep at least one or two big toms as 'watch turkeys'.

I remember up on the mountain the birds would be flocking to the feeders and there would be lots of chirping and other bird calls.  But when the shadow of the golden eagles passed over all chattering and motion stopped.  Everybody--jays, doves, grosbeaks, finches, et al--moved quickly into the branches of the nearest pinon or flattened motionless where they were.  Interesting to watch.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 2, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I really am headed for bed now.  But for our insomniacs and early risers, something to keep you occupied:
> ...



I don't know what the intended answer is, but that works for me assuming we are going to classify a parrot as an animal.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 2, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 232236


Peeking duck on aisle 12!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 2, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 232193



Obviously photoshopped, but I always wonder how it was done.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 2, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


Passing shadows shut the squirrels up, too.  Stand hunting for deer, we used to wish fervently that a winged predator would show up just to shut the noisy squirrels up.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 2, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I will always regret not being at home when you came through Albuquerque.  I would have so enjoyed having lunch with you and yours and meeting you in person.  The only Coffee Shopper I have had the privilege to meet in person is Ringel and I was not disappointed.   I am pretty sure I would feel the same way about the rest of you.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 2, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...


Who knows what the future may bring.  Also: be careful what you wish for!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 2, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Well I am pretty sure I am safe taking my chances with you and pretty much all our Coffee Shoppers.


----------



## 007 (Dec 2, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Hope the Corvette is unscathed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## Hossfly (Dec 2, 2018)

First Sunday in Advent.family and dinner. Wish I was there. Just got these pictures from Bavaria.


Son, Niece, Mrs. Hoss, Daughter






Feeding the hungry with SIL





Roast beef and pork, 2 types of dumplings


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 2, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> First Sunday in Advent.family and dinner. Wish I was there. Just got these pictures from Bavaria.
> 
> 
> Son, Niece, Mrs. Hoss, Daughter
> ...



Wow.  Good looking group.  You weren't able to go?  I would want to be there too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 2, 2018)

Moriarty is a small town on I-40 about 35+ miles east of Albuquerque.  This shot was taken from the main drag yesterday afternoon.   What do you think?  Super cell?  Alien spacecraft?


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 2, 2018)

Here it is December already and Christmas trees are sprouting up in homes up and down the Valley.  I like a fresh cut tree so it's far too early to bring such a fire hazard into the Great Hall at the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate. 

Our agriculture in this neck of the woods is restricted by our hilly topography and clay soils.  Apple orchards, a patch of sweet corn and sugar maple groves are about it.  But there are some enterprising farmers who still grow Scotch Pines for Christmas trees.  Unfortunately too many people opt for the convenience of artificial trees.  Those trees appear perfect, but provide no aroma.  No needles to sweep up and no pan to water daily, but perfection as seen by some.

My brother has an artificial trees.  Nine feet tall and in what the marketers call a 'pencil' shape.  For the last 35 years I have bought him a Lenox snowflake ornament.  They are cream colored porcelain and pierced to give the appearance of an elaborate snowflake a master of scissors and paper would render.  Lenox issues a new and different snowflake ornament every year.  As it turns out, they are highly collectible and some have increased in value.  We estimated, with the addition of the 2018 ornament, he has over $2,000 worth of ornaments on his tree now.

That's another way my retirement plan has gone awry.  Between the Lenox ornaments, my collection of classic films on DVD, the improvements I made to Pimplebutt and the way Daisy the Mutt continues to vacuum my wallet clean monthly, I'll be on a diet of ramen noodles and peanut butter for years!


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 2, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > First Sunday in Advent.family and dinner. Wish I was there. Just got these pictures from Bavaria.
> ...



Son got there this morning on 2 week business trip, wife with daughter is there to settle BILs estate and Hossfly is babysitting grandson and keeping appoints at VA hospital.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 2, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Moriarty is a small town on I-40 about 35+ miles east of Albuquerque.  This shot was taken from the main drag yesterday afternoon.   What do you think?  Super cell?  Alien spacecraft?



Alien spaceship coming for to carry you to Mars?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 2, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Here it is December already and Christmas trees are sprouting up in homes up and down the Valley.  I like a fresh cut tree so it's far too early to bring such a fire hazard into the Great Hall at the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate.
> 
> Our agriculture in this neck of the woods is restricted by our hilly topography and clay soils.  Apple orchards, a patch of sweet corn and sugar maple groves are about it.  But there are some enterprising farmers who still grow Scotch Pines for Christmas trees.  Unfortunately too many people opt for the convenience of artificial trees.  Those trees appear perfect, but provide no aroma.  No needles to sweep up and no pan to water daily, but perfection as seen by some.
> 
> ...



I love a real Christmas tree too, but being married all these decades to a career professional all lines insurance adjuster, I don't fight it.  He has worked too many Christmas fires caused by Christmas trees and would be so uncomfortable with one in our home, I have to respect that.  So these days we drag the 9' tall schefflera plant/tree away from the window and put a card table there.  That is covered with my Uncle Henry's WWII Marine blanket and we set up our little 4' artificial tree and make it look as pretty as possible.  It is encased at the base with a red velvet tree skirt.  And the rest of the decorations over the mantle, across the bookcases taking up most of one wall, on the metal banister separating the office from the entryway etc and over all the windows provides sufficient color and pleasure to satisfy.

Each year we think we won't decorate much, but every year we do.

Sometimes tradition is just comforting and makes the heart swell a little with appreciation and gratitude.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 2, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Do your birds have some kind of overhead cover that they can duck under??? Even where I live there are hawks & eagles that fly over looking for snacks. Yes even the noisiest animal around goes dead silent when they're in the neighborhood. Usually my chickens will either run for the coop or the nearest cover available. 
Luckily none of those predators have dared come into our yard and I can only assume it's because we have a fenced yard with scattered fruit trees, shed, coop and a few piles of unfinished projects that doesn't give them enough room to land/take off from...….with the exception of one small hawk that landed in a tree in the front yard and scared off all the wild birds coming to the feeder. It was smaller than any of the chickens though and they were in the back yard but still hiding out. 
One time we did have a Canadian goose show up in our backyard. It was injured though we don't know if from landing or trying to take off here, or if injured elsewhere. But we quickly discovered it couldn't get out of the yard for lack of 'runway' space, so hubs took it out to the main road, waited for traffic to clear, then let it go. 


As for water...……..where are your waterers? Out in the open? Or inside the animal shelters??? I am wondering about using an insulated container with additional insulation of some sort, inside the shelter with all or many animals in there for body heat, along with deep litter??? Sorry, I'm just trying to think of 'natural' ways it would keep from freezing......which can work ok here, but not sure it would work where you are.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 2, 2018)

I'm always wondering why houses just didn't explode!  The live trees were supported by an X shaped Woden brace with not way to water the tree.  The trees were festooned with incandescent lights that burned hot.  A coal furnace was in the basement generating embers.  Electrical wiring was primarive knob and tube with asbestos insulation.

With all those fire hazards, nightmare for insurance adjusters, it's a wonder the fire department wasn't just patrolling neighborhoods in anticipation.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 2, 2018)

I hate being an online student but still getting phone calls for updates about things happening on campus.  I got a phone call at 2AM this morning because of a tornado warning at my school.  I'm over a hundred miles away!  Don't call me at 2AM.  And don't call again a while later to tell me it's safe.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## Dajjal (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## Dajjal (Dec 2, 2018)

Well hell ! I have been working on my latest picture, and today I tackled the face of the figure. I found some worn out brushes that only had a few bristles left, and they were perfect for doing the whites of the eyes.

Strangely, I have started having visions sometimes when I close my eyes. The other night I shut my eyes and for at least a minute I saw a stream of pictures of angels radiating light pass before my eyes. It was like actually seeing dozens of paintings of angels which appeared to be a few feet in front of my eyes even though they were shut.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 3, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Gracie & Mr. G now homeless again
Drifter's friend's mother now homeless
Montrovant in difficult transition 
Nosmo's mom back in the hospital
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Beautress's friend EJ undergoing chemo.
Ringel and Mrs. Ringel awaiting a treatment plan.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!_
_



_


----------



## Gracie (Dec 3, 2018)

Ah. Christmas. And again..none for us. BUT...a friend of mine still struggling after the fire, might come to the duplex and spend the day with us. I have an ad running for her in Craigslist..."live in caregiver needs a new place to live and a job to go with it."

This is the friend that lost her sister and nephew. She has nobody now. 
Currently she is taying with an older couple who seem determined to do their christian duty but also want her to KNOW they are only doing their christian duty...not because of any heartfelt feelings in their breasts. They make sure she knows this, every day. I told her to hang in there....and eventually something will come along. Trying to get her settled in with RJ up in Red Bluff but if that doesn't pan out...maybe she can find work here in Yba City and maybe a small place of her own. In the meantime....xmas will be with us if she so chooses. No tree...but a nice warm couch (Anne will be at her sisters, so Denise can spend a day or two with us in the duplex), maybe some home cooked cornish hens, and with two people who love her. She is friends with Anne too, so I am sure all will be fine with yet another body in the small duplex for a couple of days.

Maybe next year MrG and I will have a real xmas. Tree, decorations, presents and a dog to tear open gift wrap in excitement!!


----------



## boedicca (Dec 3, 2018)

I just figured out that one peanut M&M has 10 calories.  This makes me sad.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 3, 2018)

boedicca said:


> I just figured out that one peanut M&M has 10 calories.  This makes me sad.



I hope I never worry about calories in my food.  Just trying not to bury myself in sugar is already enough hardship for me.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 3, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > I just figured out that one peanut M&M has 10 calories.  This makes me sad.
> ...




I only noticed because we still have little mini packages of peanut M&Ms left over from Halloween.  I read the label and it says 90 calories and that the package held 9 pieces.  Sometimes being a financial analyst has its drawbacks - I always do the math.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 3, 2018)

I wonder what evil bastards came up with this?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 4, 2018)

Good night darlinks.  No change in the vigil list.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## Montrovant (Dec 4, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


>



I'll change the Boxer to "Don't bother changing it, I'll just destroy the next one, too."

The Boxer chewed some ribbons from the presents under the tree today, then he got the little one's Elf on the Shelf.  I heard her yell, came out, and the elf was on the floor with a big dent in its head.  I wanted to kill that stupid dog.  The little one was distraught.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 4, 2018)

Another visit with the primary oncologist, he had the tumor board meeting and the primary consensus is currently surgery followed up with chemo is the best approach.  She has 4 nodes (masses), on large one on the left kidney, one on the spleen, one in one lung and one in the pleura (lung lining).  They're thinking it's only four nodes but even then surgery will be somewhat extensive and we may have to go to Dallas, Houston or maybe Albuquerque for at least a couple of weeks.  We have the appointment with the gynecological oncologist on the 20th so we'll get her input then we can make a decision.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 4, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



He's apparently in good company though:


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 4, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Another visit with the primary oncologist, he had the tumor board meeting and the primary consensus is currently surgery followed up with chemo is the best approach.  She has 4 nodes (masses), on large one on the left kidney, one on the spleen, one in one lung and one in the pleura (lung lining).  They're thinking it's only four nodes but even then surgery will be somewhat extensive and we may have to go to Dallas, Houston or maybe Albuquerque for at least a couple of weeks.  We have the appointment with the gynecological oncologist on the 20th so we'll get her input then we can make a decision.



They are going to remove all four?  In one session?  I would tell you to crash here if you come to Albuquerque but we will have house guests most of the month.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 4, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Another visit with the primary oncologist, he had the tumor board meeting and the primary consensus is currently surgery followed up with chemo is the best approach.  She has 4 nodes (masses), on large one on the left kidney, one on the spleen, one in one lung and one in the pleura (lung lining).  They're thinking it's only four nodes but even then surgery will be somewhat extensive and we may have to go to Dallas, Houston or maybe Albuquerque for at least a couple of weeks.  We have the appointment with the gynecological oncologist on the 20th so we'll get her input then we can make a decision.
> ...


They will look to see if they can do a partial removal of the kidney (remove the mass only) or if the whole kidney has to come out.  Most likely the spleen will have to come out and with the other two they'll just remove the mass.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 4, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Still seems like a lot for one session.  But then if it can all be done in one session, I would sure want that.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 4, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Moriarty is a small town on I-40 about 35+ miles east of Albuquerque.  This shot was taken from the main drag yesterday afternoon.   What do you think?  Super cell?  Alien spacecraft?


Standing lenticular cloud formation.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 4, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Ah. Christmas. And again..none for us. BUT...a friend of mine still struggling after the fire, might come to the duplex and spend the day with us. I have an ad running for her in Craigslist..."live in caregiver needs a new place to live and a job to go with it."
> 
> This is the friend that lost her sister and nephew. She has nobody now.
> Currently she is taying with an older couple who seem determined to do their christian duty but also want her to KNOW they are only doing their christian duty...not because of any heartfelt feelings in their breasts. They make sure she knows this, every day. I told her to hang in there....and eventually something will come along. Trying to get her settled in with RJ up in Red Bluff but if that doesn't pan out...maybe she can find work here in Yba City and maybe a small place of her own. In the meantime....xmas will be with us if she so chooses. No tree...but a nice warm couch (Anne will be at her sisters, so Denise can spend a day or two with us in the duplex), maybe some home cooked cornish hens, and with two people who love her. She is friends with Anne too, so I am sure all will be fine with yet another body in the small duplex for a couple of days.
> ...


As usual, you have such an upbeat attitude and you are still looking out for all the other unfortunates in your sphere.  You are my hero, Gracie!


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 4, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ah. Christmas. And again..none for us. BUT...a friend of mine still struggling after the fire, might come to the duplex and spend the day with us. I have an ad running for her in Craigslist..."live in caregiver needs a new place to live and a job to go with it."
> ...


gallantwarrior , I understand you were in or near Anchorage during the quake. Glad you're OK.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 4, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


It may be two surgeries a week apart, don't know yet.  We still need to get more info then make a final decision.  Kidney and/or spleen removal has apparently the longest recovery period, up to one week in the hospital and three to six weeks for recovery from the surgery.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 4, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ah. Christmas. And again..none for us. BUT...a friend of mine still struggling after the fire, might come to the duplex and spend the day with us. I have an ad running for her in Craigslist..."live in caregiver needs a new place to live and a job to go with it."
> ...


Blush. Shucks. Thanks GW.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 4, 2018)

I did speak to Anne today about Denise. She said Denise can have her room while she is at her sisters. I called Denise to let her know but it was a message machine. I told her to get her butt down here on the 23rd or 24th...go with us to Anne's sisters house where a pot luck is happening..then we three will go back to the duplex and she will have her own private room for a couple of days, food cooked in a real kitchen, and we can go bebopping around to see what kind of work is available. Anne said if she decides to buy a house...Dennise is welcome to join us as anothe housemate. Its kinda nice to have the neighborhood friends all under the same roof maybe! Only ones missing are Steve and Chelsea the german shepard, RJ and Kathy and Ittybit and her cat Maisy, Tom and Karen and their 4 dogs and the new puppy Murphy. Those were our immediate neighbors and we lost touch with them except for RJ who is in Red Bluff. But if everyone decides to rebuild....we will be neighbors again. 

And again, signs are telling us we are where we are supposed to be. I called all over today looking for new docs for us..and none are accepting new patients. 30K people lost their homes...AND their doctors too. Not enough to go around within a 50 mile radius. I finally found one in Gridley and made appts for us. But about an hour ago, the local hospital called here at the motel looking for us. I was amazed. They said they heard we were looking for Doctors thru the now defunt Feather River Health Clinic in Parade that is now scattered to the four winds but they have temporarily set up in Oroville and they informed the clinic/hospital here that we need to get new docs...so they are working on getting us set up with a primary care physician in their offices..which are also connected to the one in Paradise. My, how info flies, eh? But I was pleasantly surprised! So...we still have our appts in Gridley but will wait for Marysville RideOut clinic to contact us with any new updates to our status in seeing docs here.

To me..that says we are supped to stay here. At least for awhile. We are still connected to Anne and this is why things are falling into place when I thought things couldn't get worse. My bad for doubting.

Like I told the gal at the hopsital that called...."we go where God sends us" and she said "Well, He wants you here and so do we. Hang in there". So..we are hanging in here. 


Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Not sure of what I missed, Ringel, but my prayers are with you and yours.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 5, 2018)

Gracie said:


> I did speak to Anne today about Denise. She said Denise can have her room while she is at her sisters. I called Denise to let her know but it was a message machine. I told her to get her butt down here on the 23rd or 24th...go with us to Anne's sisters house where a pot luck is happening..then we three will go back to the duplex and she will have her own private room for a couple of days, food cooked in a real kitchen, and we can go bebopping around to see what kind of work is available. Anne said if she decides to buy a house...Dennise is welcome to join us as anothe housemate. Its kinda nice to have the neighborhood friends all under the same roof maybe! Only ones missing are Steve and Chelsea the german shepard, RJ and Kathy and Ittybit and her cat Maisy, Tom and Karen and their 4 dogs and the new puppy Murphy. Those were our immediate neighbors and we lost touch with them except for RJ who is in Red Bluff. But if everyone decides to rebuild....we will be neighbors again.
> 
> And again, signs are telling us we are where we are supposed to be. I called all over today looking for new docs for us..and none are accepting new patients. 30K people lost their homes...AND their doctors too. Not enough to go around within a 50 mile radius. I finally found one in Gridley and made appts for us. But about an hour ago, the local hospital called here at the motel looking for us. I was amazed. They said they heard we were looking for Doctors thru the now defunt Feather River Health Clinic in Parade that is now scattered to the four winds but they have temporarily set up in Oroville and they informed the clinic/hospital here that we need to get new docs...so they are working on getting us set up with a primary care physician in their offices..which are also connected to the one in Paradise. My, how info flies, eh? But I was pleasantly surprised! So...we still have our appts in Gridley but will wait for Marysville RideOut clinic to contact us with any new updates to our status in seeing docs here.
> 
> ...


The wife's cancer came back and spread but don't worry yourself over it, you all have been through hell and it's good to see things are looking up for you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 5, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Do you plan to do this in December?


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 5, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Don't know yet.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 5, 2018)

Oh no Ringel! Cancer sucks...but she's tough and she will pull thru. She did before! My prayers are with you and yours.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 5, 2018)

I don't know where my post went - updated the vigil list.  But it apparently didnt take?


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 5, 2018)

Just tossed a rack of pork roast with garlic roasted potatoes in the oven.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 5, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Just tossed a rack of pork roast with garlic roasted potatoes in the oven.......



That looks wonderful.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 5, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just tossed a rack of pork roast with garlic roasted potatoes in the oven.......
> ...


Even better that the roast only cost $6, reduced for quick sale bin.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 5, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just tossed a rack of pork roast with garlic roasted potatoes in the oven.......
> ...


It was really good.  The recipe called for cooking it in a 350 degree oven, 18 minutes a pound which would have been about an hour with the one I had to where a meat thermometer reads 140-145 degrees.  After the the hour the thermometer barely moved so I ended up roasting it for an extra 45 minutes and it came out perfect. Had it and the potatoes with cut green beans, I'll be making this one again as long as I can get it on sale......


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 5, 2018)

Ringel05 -  What was that address again?  I’m on the way.  Put the leftovers in the oven on low.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 5, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> Ringel05 -  What was that address again?  I’m on the way.  Put the leftovers in the oven on low.


1650 Gilbert St, Norfolk, VA 23511


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 5, 2018)

Ringel05 - I was raised in Suffolk, Va so I shouldn’t have problems finding you in Norfolk.  Back in my Navy days I was stationed on 5 ships in Norfolk.  I’ll be on the way as soon as I can get packed and after I help my buddy catch all of his ducks.  A big tree limb fell on his duck pen and the ducks all went on vacation.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 5, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> Ringel05 - I was raised in Suffolk, Va so I shouldn’t have problems finding you in Norfolk.  Back in my Navy days I was stationed on 5 ships in Norfolk.  I’ll be on the way as soon as I can get packed and after I help my buddy catch all of his ducks.  A big tree limb fell on his duck pen and the ducks all went on vacation.


Then you should recognize the address.........  Norfolk Naval Station Galley.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 6, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Drifter's friend's mother now homeless
Montrovant in difficult transition 
Nosmo's mom back in the hospital
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Beautress's friend EJ undergoing chemo.
Gracie & Mr. G for positive trend to continue.
Ringel and Mrs. R for strength and confidence as she awaits impending surgery.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!_
_
*It is that time of year that Mother Nature can't decide whether it should be autumn or winter*.




_


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 6, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> after I help my buddy catch all of his ducks. A big tree limb fell on his duck pen and the ducks all went on vacation.



I *hate it* when that happens...


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 7, 2018)

When I saw this, I immediately thought of saveliberty .  Odd huh?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 7, 2018)

Good night darlinks.  No change in the vigil list.

This is a Christmas ship just off the Oregon coast at Geribaldi.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 7, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> When I saw this, I immediately thought of saveliberty .  Odd huh?



Fur seems matted, needs a cat bath.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 7, 2018)

I have ordered some new stretched canvases and am expecting delivery tomorrow. In the meantime here is my favorite turner painting.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 8, 2018)

Good night darlinks.  No change in the vigil list.

Christmas Ship Parade, St. Helens, Oregon:


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 8, 2018)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY Hossfly *





​


----------



## Erinwltr (Dec 8, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 - I was raised in Suffolk, Va so I shouldn’t have problems finding you in Norfolk.  Back in my Navy days I was stationed on 5 ships in Norfolk.  I’ll be on the way as soon as I can get packed and after I help my buddy catch all of his ducks.  A big tree limb fell on his duck pen and the ducks all went on vacation.
> ...


Yep, I do remember.  How you been doin' 05?


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 8, 2018)

Erinwltr said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


You were at Norfolk?  I drove through there quite often on the way to VA Beach.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 8, 2018)

Woke up to a strange sight, something white covering the ground.  Something in the back of my mind tells me it looks familiar but I just can't remember.


----------



## Erinwltr (Dec 8, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Military brat.  Not a contractor.  I went to ODU.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 8, 2018)

Erinwltr said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Erinwltr said:
> ...


Military brat also.  Boot and A School in San Diego then Rodman Naval Station, 15th Naval District Panama.


----------



## Erinwltr (Dec 8, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Wow.  My parents trotted us out in Ireland, Panama and finally Norfolk.  Enlisted is the differentiation I guess?  Long time past.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 8, 2018)

Erinwltr said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Erinwltr said:
> ...


Started kindergarten in Guam, spent some time on Wake Island, 5th and 6th grade Clark Air Base in the Philippines then graduated HS on Taiwan.  The rest of the time all over the US.  Dad started out enlisted Air Force ended up a Warrant Officer Army.  I was in Taiwan (1972) when I signed up for the Navy then sent to Subic Bay to enlist.


----------



## Erinwltr (Dec 8, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Cheers my Friend!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 8, 2018)

Erinwltr said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Welcome to the Coffee Shop Erinwltr .  So happy you found us and joined right in.  Good group here.  Just read through the OP to see what we are all about and you automatically become one of a special family here.  Sounds like you and Ringel have a lot in common.   I just now learned some things about him I didn't know.     What part of the country or which country are you living now?

Anyhow first timer's to the Coffee Shop receive a complimentary beverage and again, welcome.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 8, 2018)

Spent the last two days doing no painting because I did not know how to paint the human aura. But I have decided on a transparent wash of rainbow colours. I have almost finished my current pic and am keen to start another, hopefully better painting. I plan to paint a cathedral rose window, with light rays streaming down on an angel that is praying beneath it. I have learned how to do light rays on my present picture. You paint the background and let it dry. Then you paint the light rays over it with a thin wash of white streaks.

I had another vision trip earlier. When I close my eyes I see a stream of images that appear to be a few feet in front of my eyes. Lately they have been of angels and cathedrals. I don't know if the spirit world is trying to inspire me, or if its my subconscious mind. Those of you who do not believe in the spirit world will assume the latter. But what ever is causing it, I like it, and its better that television, or drink or drugs.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 8, 2018)

Here is the sort of thing I have in mind


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 8, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Woke up to a strange sight, something white covering the ground.  Something in the back of my mind tells me it looks familiar but I just can't remember.


Could be global warming. Lots of that going on today.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 8, 2018)

Well I didn't get yelled at last year for posting link, so here goes nothing...

Anyone who can sure would be appreciated...

Wreaths Across America


----------



## Oddball (Dec 8, 2018)

Been awhile...How about a Saturday cartoon?


----------



## beautress (Dec 8, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


My big brother's ship went to Subic Bay a lot. Thanks for your service to our country, Ringle.


----------



## beautress (Dec 8, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Spent the last two days doing no painting because I did not know how to paint the human aura. But I have decided on a transparent wash of rainbow colours. I have almost finished my current pic and am keen to start another, hopefully better painting. I plan to paint a cathedral rose window, with light rays streaming down on an angel that is praying beneath it. I have learned how to do light rays on my present picture. You paint the background and let it dry. Then you paint the light rays over it with a thin wash of white streaks.
> 
> I had another vision trip earlier. When I close my eyes I see a stream of images that appear to be a few feet in front of my eyes. Lately they have been of angels and cathedrals. I don't know if the spirit world is trying to inspire me, or if its my subconscious mind. Those of you who do not believe in the spirit world will assume the latter. But what ever is causing it, I like it, and its better that television, or drink or drugs.


Thanks for sharing your joyous spiritual insight, Daj. I think there's a reason for it, and hope you work it out on canvas so it may be shared with those who may see and be touched/blessed by it. Prayers up!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 9, 2018)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Drifter's friend's mother now homeless
Montrovant in difficult transition 
Nosmo's mom back in the hospital
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Beautress's friend EJ undergoing chemo.
Gracie & Mr. G for positive trend to continue.
Ringel and Mrs. R for strength and confidence as she awaits impending surgery.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!

*Christmas Train.  Canadian Pacific Railroad*



_


----------



## Erinwltr (Dec 9, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 233583
> Here is the sort of thing I have in mind


That is beautiful.  Can you message me your website if you have one??


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 9, 2018)

Erinwltr said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 233583
> ...


Hi ! I don't have a web site. I search google for pictures, and use them as reference for my paintings,


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 9, 2018)

Victory over the washing machine issues!  It needed a new timer and I installed it about one wash load ago.    Hitting all the cycle now.  Repaired the dish washer two days ago, it also had a timer problem.  Now it has a tablet release problem.  Most likely brought on by the repairman.  Oops.  Got to watch a video and figure out what happened there.  Guessing a release arm is not of position.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 9, 2018)

The inch of wet snow we woke up to yesterday was mostly gone by mid afternoon, this morning woke up to fog with visibility up to about a hundred yards.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 9, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> The inch of wet snow we woke up to yesterday was mostly gone by mid afternoon, this morning woke up to fog with visibility up to about a hundred yards.



So you can still play football in the front yard.  Had me worried for a minute.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 9, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The inch of wet snow we woke up to yesterday was mostly gone by mid afternoon, this morning woke up to fog with visibility up to about a hundred yards.
> ...



That would be rough......  The front yard is xeriscaped.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 9, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> The inch of wet snow we woke up to yesterday was mostly gone by mid afternoon, this morning woke up to fog with visibility up to about a hundred yards.



Seems like the storm tracked well south and both Albuquerque and Amarillo missed on forecasted snow while you and east to Lubbock got it.  We did get a dusting on the mountain.  Mount Taylor is showing a pretty good snowpack already.  I don't want to have to walk in, drive in, or shovel snow anymore, but I sure like to see it on the higher elevations.  As you probably were here long enough to observe, fog in Albuquerque is so rare it only occurs once in maybe a decade?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 9, 2018)

What do you think guys?  Should we get up a petition against inbred dogs?


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 9, 2018)

I want a juicer but don't know what kind would be best and easiest to clean. Does anyone use juicers?


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 9, 2018)

drifter said:


> I want a juicer but don't know what kind would be best and easiest to clean. Does anyone use juicers?



Check Consumer Reports.


www.consumerreports.org


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 9, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I want a juicer but don't know what kind would be best and easiest to clean. Does anyone use juicers?
> ...



Thanks, I will. I just wondered if anyone has used them personally and what they liked. But definitely will check out your link.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 9, 2018)

drifter said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


We have an Oster that came from Kohls. Easy to clean and no mess.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 9, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Can you do celery juice in it?


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 9, 2018)

drifter said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


Yes. I like carrot juice the best and wife uses the pulp for carrot cake.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 9, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Thanks, Hossfly I am glad to know you use it and it works well. I am going to buy one tomorrow.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Dec 9, 2018)

*Lurch Germany Green Power Manual Juicer, Green and Cream White*

Delicious, refreshing and healthy






Make cold pressed juice from fruit and vegetables
Even hard types like carrots with the Lurch Green Power Juicer.
The core piece of the juicer is a auger press with additional metal reinforcement at the front.
The juicer is extremely efficient, as the long crank produces plenty of lever force.
The cold press process keeps vitamins and secondary metabolites intact for longer.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 9, 2018)

MacTheKnife said:


> *Lurch Germany Green Power Manual Juicer, Green and Cream White*
> 
> Delicious, refreshing and healthy
> 
> ...



I want the electric one.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 9, 2018)

drifter said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > *Lurch Germany Green Power Manual Juicer, Green and Cream White*
> ...


Oster 5-Speed Wide-Mouth Juicer


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 9, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



Thanks Hoss. I'm sold on it. I will update after I've purchased it and used it.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 9, 2018)

I used a juicer once for 4 days... This is what I looked like on the 5th day...


----------



## 007 (Dec 9, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> I used a juicer once for 4 days... This is what I looked like on the 5th day...


This is what I've been using for the last 3 months to look like that... best money I ever spent... started lifting in the military decades ago, I should have never quit. Can't say how much better I've been feeling...


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## Hossfly (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## Hossfly (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## Hossfly (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## beautress (Dec 9, 2018)

drifter said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


When my sister got a juicer, she wound up looking like a Miss America. Tell Santa.


----------



## beautress (Dec 9, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> View attachment 233849


ummm, Did they wind up here?


----------



## MacTheKnife (Dec 9, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> View attachment 233843





Hossfly said:


> View attachment 233843


----------



## 007 (Dec 10, 2018)

beautress said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 233849
> ...


Only us retired folks left I guess...


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 10, 2018)

drifter said:


> I want a juicer but don't know what kind would be best and easiest to clean. Does anyone use juicers?



I have a shirttail cousin who juices religiously and swears by it for good nutrition, good health, and all that.  Based on her recommendation I bought one but I confess I haven't yet had it out of its box.  I'll get up the nerve to figure it all out sooner or later though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 10, 2018)

Welcome to the Coffee Shop MacTheKnife.  Please read over the OP to get the gist of what we are all about in here and pull up a chair or bar stool and join right in.

Do you use that juicer you posted?  Good results?

First timers to the Coffee Shop receive a complimentary beverage and since it is now into the witching hour at USMB, I'll make it a night cap:


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 10, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Drifter's friend's mother now homeless
Montrovant in difficult transition 
Nosmo's mom back in the hospital
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Beautress's friend EJ undergoing chemo.
Gracie & Mr. G for positive trend to continue.
Ringel and Mrs. R for strength and confidence as she awaits impending surgery.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!_

*Christmas Train at Walt Disney World*


----------



## Gracie (Dec 10, 2018)

Is that you, Drifter? Or your sister?

Anywho...I am trying to be sleepy and no luck so far. And I had a mishap tonight. Er....last night since its now Monday morn. Poor Goldy. She has been thru the wringer and now I just messed her up even more .

I kinda wrecked the van. Not to where it's undrivable but enough to make me determined to never drive at night. I did tonight cuz I had to go get something to eat...and I didn't see the center divider cuz it was dark outside and my meltish headlight covers didn't pick up the curb that I drove over..which knocked my siderail off, which was rubbing against my new tire so I had to stop quickly and kick it loose as much as I could so I could drive it home so I could gell MrG I just fucked up the damn van. Gonna see if any other damage happened in the morning. I hope not. Damn.
And while I was at it, by pulling and tugging after kicking the damn rail...I sliced the hell out of my hand with a goodly amount of depth so now i have blood all over my jacket sleeve. Sigh.



Oh, and the duplex is still not ready. Which means more days at this motel. My brain is starting to get wonky. I keep forgetting things and I feel confused often. Maybe I am going  or sumthin.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 10, 2018)

And...since I am still wandering the internet and found this..I thought I would share the laughs. The comments are hilarious 

Hassan Hassan on Twitter


----------



## beautress (Dec 10, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Is that you, Drifter? Or your sister?
> 
> Anywho...I am trying to be sleepy and no luck so far. And I had a mishap tonight. Er....last night since its now Monday morn. Poor Goldy. She has been thru the wringer and now I just messed her up even more .
> 
> ...



*Maple syrup*, Gracie. 1 Tablespoon every morning. Stops confusion and sharpens the mind. I learned it on the world wide web.  It said it was a preventative to dementia. 
It's good also to sweeten oatmeal, pancakes, French toast, and waffles. I know it's expensive, but it's cheaper than prescriptions that have who knows what all in side effects. Big hug going your way.


----------



## beautress (Dec 10, 2018)

Gracie said:


> And...since I am still wandering the internet and found this..I thought I would share the laughs. The comments are hilarious
> 
> Hassan Hassan on Twitter


lmao!!!  I'm gonna try <giggle> to go back to bed and get some sleep..


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 10, 2018)

drifter said:


> I want a juicer but don't know what kind would be best and easiest to clean. Does anyone use juicers?


This is my "juicer".......


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 10, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Is that you, Drifter? Or your sister?
> 
> Anywho...I am trying to be sleepy and no luck so far. And I had a mishap tonight. Er....last night since its now Monday morn. Poor Goldy. She has been thru the wringer and now I just messed her up even more .
> 
> ...



Me and my boyfriend but blacked him out


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 10, 2018)

beautress said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



I want it for the vitamins and health benefits. I'm trying to make some changes to get more energy. I gave up pot too but still support its legalization.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 10, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Is that you, Drifter? Or your sister?
> 
> Anywho...I am trying to be sleepy and no luck so far. And I had a mishap tonight. Er....last night since its now Monday morn. Poor Goldy. She has been thru the wringer and now I just messed her up even more .
> 
> ...



So glad you are ok Gracie. I haven't heard back from any dealership except the one I sent you. I hate driving at night too. I don't like driving period but nights the worst.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 10, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



I ordered it off amazon can't wait!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 10, 2018)

I got a chuckle out of this, but thought for the photographer what an awesome once in a lifetime shot:


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 10, 2018)

drifter said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Is that you, Drifter? Or your sister?
> ...



Hey, I'm supposed to be the young one in here!


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 10, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I'm late 40's. But thanks.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 10, 2018)

drifter said:


> I gave up pot too but still support its legalization.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 10, 2018)

drifter said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



You are a young-looking late 40s.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 10, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Secret edibles and Kratom recipe.  Now I'll age a thousand being sober.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 10, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



She's also really pretty.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 10, 2018)

I will never show my face again, lol. I have aged big time in the past two years and worse since Nov 8th.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 10, 2018)

Gracie said:


> I will never show my face again, lol. I have aged big time in the past two years and worse since Nov 8th.



In my opinion, a few experience and character lines are also beautiful.   (Not to mention we both probably looked a little better in our late 40's than now.  )


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 10, 2018)

drifter said:


> Thanks, I will. I just wondered if anyone has used them personally and what they liked. But definitely will check out your link.



Juicers, I think that often involves vegetables or fruit.  Stay away from any of them with a green drink on the box.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 10, 2018)

Gracie said:


> I will never show my face again, lol. I have aged big time in the past two years and worse since Nov 8th.



I understand, I'm not the kitten you have come to know.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 10, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> That would be rough......  The front yard is xeriscaped.......



Is it too much to ask that you run sharp routes?


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 10, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > That would be rough......  The front yard is xeriscaped.......
> ...


Let me get the ole prairie schooner fired up to scout out the routes and I'll let you know.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 10, 2018)

Gracie said:


> I will never show my face again, lol. I have aged big time in the past two years and worse since Nov 8th.



I think you are beautiful. But I get it on the aging. I have other photos from when I was depressed where I just put my ratted tangled hair in a ponytail and have a sagging frown face. I looked really haggard and also frowny all the time. Plus I go up n down in my weight so if I am working out I look better but when I let myself go I look like shit.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 10, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I will never show my face again, lol. I have aged big time in the past two years and worse since Nov 8th.
> ...



I looked like I was 60 after my sister killed herself. I think stress really affected me. But I am feeling better now that I have a job.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 10, 2018)

I finalized the Wednesday Movie Night schedule for January.  Fliers are being printed now.

We’ll start with Singin’ in the Rain on the 2nd.

 Ringing up Baby on the 9th.  How Green was my  alley on the 16th and Harold & Maude on the 23rd.

Finally on the 30th it’s Breakfast at Tiffany’s.

Light fun, romantic fare for the New Year.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 10, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> I finalized the Wednesday Movie Night schedule for January.  Fliers are being printed now.
> 
> We’ll start with Singin’ in the Rain on the 2nd.
> 
> ...


 Bringing up Baby and my alley is not as green as my valley.  Damn this wee keyboard!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 11, 2018)

Good night darlinks.  No change in the vigil list.

*Kennebunkport Christmas Trolley*


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 11, 2018)

Drove through a neighborhood with my mother and her husband last night in which nearly every house had draped Christmas lights from the trees.  It was a somewhat surreal experience and very cool.  The lights just hung down from 20-30 feet up in the trees in single strings, sometimes with balls/snowflakes of lights at the ends.  Then the individual house owners put other lights on their homes/properties as they wanted to.  There were at least 30-40 homes that participated, and a bunch of cars were driving through the neighborhood with their lights dim or off to allow for better viewing.  I wish the little one had been with me to see it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 11, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Drove through a neighborhood with my mother and her husband last night in which nearly every house had draped Christmas lights from the trees.  It was a somewhat surreal experience and very cool.  The lights just hung down from 20-30 feet up in the trees in single strings, sometimes with balls/snowflakes of lights at the ends.  Then the individual house owners put other lights on their homes/properties as they wanted to.  There were at least 30-40 homes that participated, and a bunch of cars were driving through the neighborhood with their lights dim or off to allow for better viewing.  I wish the little one had been with me to see it.



That sounds awesome. I would love it.

On the other hand. . .

Anybody ever watch "The Great Christmas Light Fight" on ABC during December each year?  Families spend weeks/months setting up the most incredible amazing light displays--no telling what it costs them--though if their home is chosen as a winner for the week, they do get $50,000 prize money.

But seeing those displays, it would be fun to drive or walk by and just look, but I would hate to live across the street from one of them.  It is all just a bit much for a steady diet.  

Watch The Great Christmas Light Fight TV Show - ABC.com


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 11, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Spent the last two days doing no painting because I did not know how to paint the human aura. But I have decided on a transparent wash of rainbow colours. I have almost finished my current pic and am keen to start another, hopefully better painting. I plan to paint a cathedral rose window, with light rays streaming down on an angel that is praying beneath it. I have learned how to do light rays on my present picture. You paint the background and let it dry. Then you paint the light rays over it with a thin wash of white streaks.
> 
> I had another vision trip earlier. When I close my eyes I see a stream of images that appear to be a few feet in front of my eyes. Lately they have been of angels and cathedrals. I don't know if the spirit world is trying to inspire me, or if its my subconscious mind. Those of you who do not believe in the spirit world will assume the latter. But what ever is causing it, I like it, and its better that television, or drink or drugs.


Those are some difficult things to paint, auras and light.  You don't stint on the challenge, I'll give you that.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 11, 2018)

drifter said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


I used one briefly and found that 1) they are the pits to clean, although my goats and chickens loved the stuff that got cleaned off the shredder thingy, and 2) juicing is a very expensive proposition.  I found that the commercial juices of high quality were cheaper than making my own.  Now, I don't even have the electricity to run one, so I don't really miss it that much.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 11, 2018)

MacTheKnife said:


> *Lurch Germany Green Power Manual Juicer, Green and Cream White*
> 
> Delicious, refreshing and healthy
> 
> ...


Now that might be just the ticket for me.  Thanks!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 11, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Is that you, Drifter? Or your sister?
> 
> Anywho...I am trying to be sleepy and no luck so far. And I had a mishap tonight. Er....last night since its now Monday morn. Poor Goldy. She has been thru the wringer and now I just messed her up even more .
> 
> ...


Dang, Gracie!  It seems like the fun just never ends for you, does it?  Anything I can do to help?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 11, 2018)

"The Wizards of Winter" seems to be very popular for those synchronized light shows.  Google it and it comes up with dozens of examples.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 11, 2018)

Winter is finally here, or is it?  We got a little snow, maybe 3-4 inches this past week.  But it also thawed out, temps reaching the high 30's and low 40's.  We're still getting the occasional aftershock, but nothing out of the ordinary.  One of my co-workers had to pay upwards of $70,000 to have his house jacked, cribbed and the foundation rebuilt.  At least he has earthquake insurance!  
Here's hoping that all y'all are having a decent time of life.  I know some are not doing as well as I would hope, but I'm still rooting for you.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 11, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Is that you, Drifter? Or your sister?
> ...


Y'all have done enough and I am every so thankful. We have spent a big chunk of the funds since Drifter started the GFM. Not much left now. But, the rent in the duplex is paid (got the keys and we move in tomorrow), paid the deposit, got two tvs, a monitor, the stuff for my pc since all I grabbed was the tower but not the cables, speakers, keyboard, mouse, etc...got clothes, paid for almost a month of motel fees that took a big ol chunk even though Anne did pay for some of it. Eating from a motel room is expensive too cuz there is no way to cook, so maybe thats why I feel so sick lately....fast food. But its cheap and I have been buying stuff as cheaply as I can. Also got the new tires and the starter fixed some weeks ago. In short...the help everyone gave us was gratefully used but its almost gone now. Gotta be even more careful now with what is left. Rent is more than at the other house and we are getting less for our money but...nobody, and certainly not us, thought we would lose it all in a damn fire.
Tomorrow starts a new beginning...and a cheap one at that. We gotta make this last grand stretch!

Gonna copy and paste this in the GFM thread so folks are updated that their kind donations helped us very much.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 11, 2018)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


That's great that you get to move into the new place tomorrow.  Nothing wrong with being careful and looking for more bang for your buck.  I've been a scrounger now for many years.  Building this place out-of-pocket often means finding less expensive options, pennies on the dollar.  I don't think I've bought anything but work clothes for full price, preferring SA or Value Village.  Christmas is a tough time to be short of cash, too.  Once you get settled, let me know your address.  I'd like to at least send a Christmas card. In the meantime, be good to yourself, you deserve it!


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 11, 2018)

We found out today that if surgery is required we'll be going to the Sarcoma Center at MD Anderson in Houston TX, one of the three top Sarcoma hospitals in the nation.  We should get a call in a couple of days.  In the mean time we'll be heading back up to Albuquerque for the oncology OB appointment on the 20th.  Apparently when they had the tumor board (MDs meeting) for the wife the doc said there were around 30 different docs (in person and via conference call) in attendance....... sarcomas are rare.......


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 11, 2018)

My best wishes to you and the Mrs.  Take care of yourself during this time... Life is good for those who share good will...


----------



## beautress (Dec 11, 2018)

wishing you beauty
wishing you love
wishing you joy
from heaven above

hoping for healing
and drying of tears
hoping for peace
for the rest of the years​
Don't know your addresses, so I just wrote these little verses for all of you.
Love, becki


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 12, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Drifter's friend's mother now homeless
Montrovant in difficult transition 
Nosmo's mom back in the hospital
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Beautress's friend EJ undergoing chemo.
Gracie & Mr. G for positive trend to continue.
Ringel and Mrs. R for strength and confidence as she awaits impending surgery.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!_
_
*National Christmas Tree Lighting Ceremony 2018*



_


----------



## Mindful (Dec 12, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> We found out today that if surgery is required we'll be going to the Sarcoma Center at MD Anderson in Houston TX, one of the three top Sarcoma hospitals in the nation.  We should get a call in a couple of days.  In the mean time we'll be heading back up to Albuquerque for the oncology OB appointment on the 20th.  Apparently when they had the tumor board (MDs meeting) for the wife the doc said there were around 30 different docs (in person and via conference call) in attendance....... sarcomas are rare.......



You seem to be doing a lot of travelling about the country concerning this issue? Must be stressful too?


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 12, 2018)

Does anyone know fun games you can play with a group of little kids that doesn't cost money? We've exhausted hide n seek. It's snowing so an indoor activity. Age ranges 5-9.


----------



## Sherry (Dec 12, 2018)

drifter said:


> Does anyone know fun games you can play with a group of little kids that doesn't cost money? We've exhausted hide n seek. It's snowing so an indoor activity. Age ranges 5-9.



Charades
Duck duck goose
Hot potato


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 13, 2018)

Good night darlinks.  No change in the vigil list.

Christmas Tree at Rockefeller Center, NYC


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 13, 2018)

Okay, my turn......  No it's not cancer, saw my urologist today and he says I need a peter rooter......  Normal prostate is the size of a walnut, mine is the size of a lemon and I'm already on max drugs and still have urination issues.  So my next step is to get VA authorization which means I have to go up to Albuquerque to see my primary for a consult, get an authorization number and if everything works out have my surgery next month.  I'm looking forward to being able to pee normally again.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 13, 2018)

drifter said:


> Does anyone know fun games you can play with a group of little kids that doesn't cost money? We've exhausted hide n seek. It's snowing so an indoor activity. Age ranges 5-9.



Old Maid, Uno, Go Fish, Poker, if they have money.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 13, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, my turn......  No it's not cancer, saw my urologist today and he says I need a peter rooter......  Normal prostate is the size of a walnut, mine is the size of a lemon and I'm already on max drugs and still have urination issues.  So my next step is to get VA authorization which means I have to go up to Albuquerque to see my primary for a consult, get an authorization number and if everything works out have my surgery next month.  I'm looking forward to being able to pee normally again.



If you guys need a place to crash while you're here, you're welcome to stay with us. I think the back bedroom will be vacant for most of January.  We are pretty full up for December though.


----------



## Oddball (Dec 14, 2018)

This is such an epic flick!


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 14, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, my turn......  No it's not cancer, saw my urologist today and he says I need a peter rooter......  Normal prostate is the size of a walnut, mine is the size of a lemon and I'm already on max drugs and still have urination issues.  So my next step is to get VA authorization which means I have to go up to Albuquerque to see my primary for a consult, get an authorization number and if everything works out have my surgery next month.  I'm looking forward to being able to pee normally again.



Glad its not cancer, I am sure you are very relieved.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 14, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> We found out today that if surgery is required we'll be going to the Sarcoma Center at MD Anderson in Houston TX, one of the three top Sarcoma hospitals in the nation.  We should get a call in a couple of days.  In the mean time we'll be heading back up to Albuquerque for the oncology OB appointment on the 20th.  Apparently when they had the tumor board (MDs meeting) for the wife the doc said there were around 30 different docs (in person and via conference call) in attendance....... sarcomas are rare.......


Rare? Just your luck. Are they relatively easy to treat and what do they think the prognosis will be. Good luck to your wife and you too.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 14, 2018)

drifter said:


> Does anyone know fun games you can play with a group of little kids that doesn't cost money? We've exhausted hide n seek. It's snowing so an indoor activity. Age ranges 5-9.


Duck-duck-goose, musical chairs,  pin the tail on the donkey all come to mind.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 14, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know fun games you can play with a group of little kids that doesn't cost money? We've exhausted hide n seek. It's snowing so an indoor activity. Age ranges 5-9.
> ...



Musical chair too hard it's an apartment and don't have pin the tail donkey game but duck duck cold be fun.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 14, 2018)

Winter finally arrived. Normal temps and about 8-10 inches of snow this past week.II finally broke down and went to my GP. He wrote a couple of consults and I now have 3 appointments with different specialists and am waiting for a fourth. Damned,  I hate getting worn out.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 14, 2018)

drifter said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


Make your own donkey game. Kids aren't that picky. How about kid charades?


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 14, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Charades should be fun.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 14, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > We found out today that if surgery is required we'll be going to the Sarcoma Center at MD Anderson in Houston TX, one of the three top Sarcoma hospitals in the nation.  We should get a call in a couple of days.  In the mean time we'll be heading back up to Albuquerque for the oncology OB appointment on the 20th.  Apparently when they had the tumor board (MDs meeting) for the wife the doc said there were around 30 different docs (in person and via conference call) in attendance....... sarcomas are rare.......
> ...



Mindful, is that you in your avatar?


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 14, 2018)

drifter said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



I don't know what it's called or if there is a name for it...…...but start a story of some kind and have each kid take a  turn adding something to it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 14, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, my turn......  No it's not cancer, saw my urologist today and he says I need a peter rooter......  Normal prostate is the size of a walnut, mine is the size of a lemon and I'm already on max drugs and still have urination issues.  So my next step is to get VA authorization which means I have to go up to Albuquerque to see my primary for a consult, get an authorization number and if everything works out have my surgery next month.  I'm looking forward to being able to pee normally again.
> ...


Never thought it was cancer.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 14, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Winter finally arrived. Normal temps and about 8-10 inches of snow this past week.II finally broke down and went to my GP. He wrote a couple of consults and I now have 3 appointments with different specialists and am waiting for a fourth. Damned,  I hate getting worn out.



The older we get, the more doctor visits are deemed necessary (by the doctors) and the more annoying they become.  

Seriously though, hope you check out in good condition.  My doctor has been on a definitive search mission to find something wrong with me for going on three years now.  She orders so many tests and consults that I finally just started resisting.  It gets ridiculous after awhile.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 14, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > We found out today that if surgery is required we'll be going to the Sarcoma Center at MD Anderson in Houston TX, one of the three top Sarcoma hospitals in the nation.  We should get a call in a couple of days.  In the mean time we'll be heading back up to Albuquerque for the oncology OB appointment on the 20th.  Apparently when they had the tumor board (MDs meeting) for the wife the doc said there were around 30 different docs (in person and via conference call) in attendance....... sarcomas are rare.......
> ...


Ten years ago a sarcoma was a death sentence now it's better than average with the advent of immunotherapy in conjunction with chemo.  That said the best treatment is supposedly to cut out all the tumors then follow up with immuno/chemo to simply keep it in check, sarcomas are the least studied, hardest to treat.  We're also getting some docs saying the surgery may not be necessary at this stage but we really don't know yet, the masses on the spleen and kidney are huge and the fact that it has spread to these areas and the lungs (metastasized) means it's basically stage four (advanced).


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 14, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Hombre didn't think so either but it was, resulting in major surgery.  Fortunately they caught it early enough that the surgery was 100% successful with no follow up treatment required and he is well past the five year period now.

All you guys over 40 really do need regular checkups as prostate cancer is the most common among men and also the most curable if caught early.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 14, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


I've had prostate problems since I was in my early 20s and I never had any cancers of any sort.  
Oh and keep a close eye on it, the wife was told they got it all and that she was "cured" 4 years ago......  Come to find out the vast majority actually do return (show up somewhere else) sometimes decades later.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 14, 2018)

Next month we're headed to the MD Anderson Center in Houston for a "second opinion".  They say we will be there from 3 to 5 days.......  

I need to rob a bank........ or win the lottery......


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 14, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



That's Taraji P. Henson from the tv show Empire, she plays the character Cookie.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 14, 2018)

drifter said:


> That's Taraji P. Henson from the tv show Empire, she plays the character Cookie.



Ah..mmmmm, drifter?   Your avie is too cute for words.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 14, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > That's Taraji P. Henson from the tv show Empire, she plays the character Cookie.
> ...



Thanks, I blacked out boyfriend  He likes his anonymity.


----------



## beautress (Dec 14, 2018)

For those who are starting an 8-hour shift, some Harp music for the lovely season of Christmas:

​


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 14, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Next month we're headed to the MD Anderson Center in Houston for a "second opinion".  They say we will be there from 3 to 5 days.......
> 
> I need to rob a bank........ or win the lottery......



I can tell you how to win the lottery, you can do what I did. You tune yourself in to the spirit world and when you are picking the lottery numbers you try to feel which are the right numbers. Some beings in the spirit world can see into the future and they may give you the winning number by telepathy to help you. But do not expect more money than you need, as the spirits will probably not give it to you, because its bad karma.

I bet you don't believe a word of that, but its absolutely true. I did this in 1998, and got enough money to buy a computer. I got five numbers out of six. A win of £1182 , just enough to buy a computer and pay off my credit card. As I see it the spirits wanted me to have a computer so that I could spread their message on the internet, which I have duly tried to do.

Of course in my case I must be slightly psychic, as I heard a voice saying it would help me, and one hour before the draw the same voice said "you won". Since then I got some inheritance money from an uncle, so the spirit world have not helped me win any more money.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 14, 2018)

drifter said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Don't know that one. I like her as Carter in Person of Interest.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 14, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Drifter's friend's mother now homeless
Montrovant in difficult transition 
Nosmo's mom back in the hospital
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Beautress's friend EJ undergoing chemo.
Gracie & Mr. G for positive trend to continue.
Ringel and Mrs. R as both await impending surgery.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!
*
One of the world's tallest (at 278 ft) Christmas trees and one of the most unusual at Rio de Janeiro*_
_



_​


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 15, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Next month we're headed to the MD Anderson Center in Houston for a "second opinion".  They say we will be there from 3 to 5 days.......
> 
> I need to rob a bank........ or win the lottery......



There are usually affordable housing arrangements for families of patients in large research facilities  Be sure to check out all the options here:
Traveling to Houston


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 15, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Next month we're headed to the MD Anderson Center in Houston for a "second opinion".  They say we will be there from 3 to 5 days.......
> ...


Basically until the wife becomes an "official" patient there's not much the MD Anderson Social Workers can do to help us out other than point us towards groups/orgs that I'm already in contact with.  Have a reservation with a place that's minutes away (with the medical discount) and it's $69 a night (the cheapest room).  They also provide a shuttle to the hospital.  In the mean time the American Cancer Society is working on finding a room that is cheaper or even free.
We're even checking with Angel Flight South about free(?) round trip flights but you're talking small 4 to 8 person prop planes otherwise it's a 10 1/2 hour trip driving.


----------



## ding (Dec 15, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


https://prostate.net/articles/how-to-do-prostate-massage


----------



## Oddball (Dec 15, 2018)

Saturday morning cartoon time!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 15, 2018)

Oddball said:


> Saturday morning cartoon time!



The thing is, I wonder how many of our younger Coffee Shoppers remember Saturday morning cartoons as being one of the highlights of the weekend?   I love them though.


----------



## Oddball (Dec 15, 2018)

Well, they're embedding again....Now all I have to do is remember to post them.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 15, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


That's a pretty tough prognosis but I hope that aggressive and thorough treatment will drive the cancer into remission or even eliminate it altogether.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 15, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Saturday morning cartoon time!
> ...



I think I may be the youngest (somewhat) regular poster in here, and I certainly watched Saturday morning cartoons.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 15, 2018)

drifter said:


> Thanks, I blacked out boyfriend  He likes his anonymity.



Glad you don't make him wear that black sack on his head when you go out in public....


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 15, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


I'm one of the oldest posters here and I've been watching cartoons for over 70 years. The old cartoons from the 30s, 40s and 50s are my favorites.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 16, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Drifter's friend's mother now homeless
Montrovant in difficult transition 
Nosmo's mom back in the hospital
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Beautress's friend EJ undergoing chemo.
Gracie & Mr. G for positive trend to continue.
Ringel and Mrs. R as both await impending surgery.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!

*Great Britain's tallest Christmas tree goes up in Cheshire*





_


----------



## Mindful (Dec 16, 2018)

I came across this today.

Why We Moved into a Hotel to Save Money {Find out how much we're saving!}


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 16, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 234962


What a great picture. After years observing a feral cat colony, I'd wager the two adults are either mother and daughter or sisters. The males rarely stay around.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 16, 2018)

I know I have mentioned I have schizophrenia but a couple of months ago I stopped medication. I went through hell for a month and ended up back on the drugs. I wanted to get off them because I thought they were stopping me being able to contact the spirit world. Because I used to feel presences and stuff. But now I am back on the drugs I have started having visions. I may have said something about that, I can't remember. But I now sometimes see pictures with my eyes shut. It started a couple of weeks ago, although I have had it before, but not like now. I saw a stream of pictures of angels in sunlight.

I started a new painting today, of one of my visions, and I am happy with the underpainting I have done so far.
I have another idea in mind which I also had a vision of, and I will start that painting soon.

When I shut my eyes I sometimes see a stream of images which change every second and seem to be a couple of feet in front of me. One strange thing I have noticed is that if I turn my head the pictures stay in front of me and if I lean forward the pictures get larger. It is as if there is actually a screen in front of me, and it is really there.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 16, 2018)

Mindful said:


> I came across this today.
> 
> Why We Moved into a Hotel to Save Money {Find out how much we're saving!}



I suppose for somebody paying $1,600 rent plus utilities and maintenance, that would be savings.  For people like us it would be extremely expensive plus I like having space for us both to pursue our interests, room to entertain family and friends that we do a lot, space for overnight guests--we have a LOT of those--and we also run a sick ward for family members during times they really should not be alone.  But with all of that, our cost of living is less than what she describes with that extended stay hotel room.

Evenso, we have pared down quite a bit, getting rid of lots of stuff.  I agree with her that excess clutter is not good for somebody.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 16, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 234962
> ...



You're probably right BUT our Siamese tomcat that we had for 17 years we got as a kitten when our female Siamese was about 3 years old was as loving with the kittens as she was.  They produced a lot of offspring before we decided she had had enough and had her spayed and him neutered.  But they definitely loved each other and us and they took care of the kittens together.  Amazing cats, both of them.

When I was a kid though, the tomcats were not so loving and were a danger for the occasional litter of kittens produced in the garage.  We had a little mixed breed dog then though who had been raised with cats and absolutely adored them.  Many times we witnessed a mama cat going to him and saying something that got him to follow her to the kitten box.  He dutifully waited with the kittens, protecting them from feral toms, while mama cat would go hunting for awhile.  Also amazing to watch..


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## TemplarKormac (Dec 17, 2018)

Hey. It's been a while since I stopped by. I bring good news.

I was approved for SSDI last week. Meaning, that for at least the next two years I will have a reliable income. Guess that beats being unemployed, though. Not a solution to my problem by any means, but at least I can get the people I care about Christmas gifts this year.

Fox, some hot cocoa for me here in the corner here. 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## blackhawk (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 17, 2018)

TemplarKormac said:


> Hey. It's been a while since I stopped by. I bring good news.
> 
> I was approved for SSDI last week. Meaning, that for at least the next two years I will have a reliable income. Guess that beats being unemployed, though. Not a solution to my problem by any means, but at least I can get the people I care about Christmas gifts this year.
> 
> ...



Sounds good TK.  I think about you now and then and have hoped all was well with you.  As with many of us, you have had to face some serious challenges that many do not fully understand.

But here is your hot cocoa.  (That is one of my favorite comfort things this time of year too.)  It's good to see you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 17, 2018)

Those who don't garden might not get this


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 17, 2018)

TemplarKormac said:


> Hey. It's been a while since I stopped by. I bring good news.
> 
> I was approved for SSDI last week. Meaning, that for at least the next two years I will have a reliable income. Guess that beats being unemployed, though. Not a solution to my problem by any means, but at least I can get the people I care about Christmas gifts this year.
> 
> ...



Did they tell you that you won't get your first check for 5/6 months AND you don't get those months payments? It is a mandatory 5 month wait, but since they pay a month behind it actually takes 6 months to get your first check...…….also its from the date they say you became disabled, not the date of application. The only retroactive pay is depending on how long it takes them to approve you and/or if they say you were disabled before your application date...….and it can take them up to a year before paying any retro $. 

Sorry if you already knew all this, but hubs & I had to learn it the hard way and those 5/6 months were real nail biters with 2 teenagers and nobody able to work to pay the bills


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 17, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


>



Now that's my kind of gingerbread house.  

 I tried to make one when my boys were small. I burnt the gingerbread, it kept breaking up and I used more frosting to hold it together that by the time I was done it just slid down into a blob of crumbly frosting


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 17, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I was a picky little shit when it came to cartoons.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 17, 2018)

Do you remember Disney Sunday night movies?


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 17, 2018)

First cup of the morning.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 17, 2018)

I didn't plan for this.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 18, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Drifter's friend's mother now homeless
Montrovant in difficult transition 
Nosmo's mom back in the hospital
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Beautress's friend EJ undergoing chemo.
Gracie & Mr. G for positive trend to continue.
Ringel and Mrs. R as both await impending surgery.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!_
_
*This crochet Christmas tree in Italy was lovingly handmade by women of all ages from children to grandmothers and is both unusual and stunning.*



_


----------



## Mindful (Dec 18, 2018)

Let's pray for reconciliations.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 18, 2018)

Well, my latest painting is progressing, I have ups and downs ,and keep thinking its no good. I painted a nice background with the sun, and clouds, but then I messed up the angel in the foreground. I am hoping I can fix it, and if so I will post a picture of it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 18, 2018)

For today's gem of wisdom:


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 18, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Well, my latest painting is progressing, I have ups and downs ,and keep thinking its no good. I painted a nice background with the sun, and clouds, but then I messed up the angel in the foreground. I am hoping I can fix it, and if so I will post a picture of it.


It's always difficult to please one's self as an artist.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 18, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> I didn't plan for this.
> 
> 
> View attachment 235292



Awesome!  I adore your wife.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 18, 2018)

Observed on the subway this week.  I think we can safely say, only in New York?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 18, 2018)

Dang it I missed Kat's birthday last Thursday.  So since we're past mid month now and my schedule is so full through New Year's Day now,  I'll just honor all our December birthdays at the same time:  Sheila is a Christmas Eve baby and Pogo's is on the 29th.

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO OUR DECEMBER COFFEE SHOPPERS*
*Kat*
*Againsheila*
*Pogo*


----------



## Pogo (Dec 18, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Dang it I missed Kat's birthday last Thursday.  So since we're past mid month now and my schedule is so full through New Year's Day now,  I'll just honor all our December birthdays at the same time:  Sheila is a Christmas Eve baby and Pogo's is on the 29th.
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO OUR DECEMBER COFFEE SHOPPERS*
> *Kat*
> ...




Why thank you Foxy   Gawrsh, you're my first.  This year.  Appreciate the poinsettia icing too.  You know they're poisonous right?

So Kat is a Sagittarian eh?  I was supposed to be a Sagittarian too.  I was late, as usual.  My Dad was sweating bullets, worried that he'd miss out on his tax exemption.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 18, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Observed on the subway this week.  I think we can safely say, only in New York?




Nobody?  Okay I'll say it.

That guy's got some balls.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 18, 2018)

Speaking of art here's one of my castle doodles from back in the 80s.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 18, 2018)

Another one.


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## Kat (Dec 18, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Dang it I missed Kat's birthday last Thursday.  So since we're past mid month now and my schedule is so full through New Year's Day now,  I'll just honor all our December birthdays at the same time:  Sheila is a Christmas Eve baby and Pogo's is on the 29th.
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO OUR DECEMBER COFFEE SHOPPERS*
> *Kat*
> ...




Thank you FF.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 18, 2018)

Kat said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dang it I missed Kat's birthday last Thursday.  So since we're past mid month now and my schedule is so full through New Year's Day now,  I'll just honor all our December birthdays at the same time:  Sheila is a Christmas Eve baby and Pogo's is on the 29th.
> ...


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 18, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Another one.



They are excellent , you should try painting them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 19, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Another one.



Those are really very good Ringel.  Very good indeed.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 19, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Another one.
> ...


Thanks but painting is not one of my favorite mediums, I prefer pencil, pen and ink and color pencil. 

Here's a color pencil one I did, Roman Gladiators (for an art class).






And another pencil sketch


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 19, 2018)

Here's one in colored ink (felt pens if I remember correctly).


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 19, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Drifter's friend's mother now homeless
Montrovant in difficult transition 
Nosmo's mom back in the hospital
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Beautress's friend EJ undergoing chemo.
Gracie & Mr. G for positive trend to continue.
Ringel and Mrs. R as both await impending surgery.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!

*Christmas Tree and Nativity Scene St. Peter's Basilica Rome*



_


----------



## Kat (Dec 19, 2018)

Ringel05  Those are awesome!


----------



## Mindful (Dec 19, 2018)

Really good, Ringel.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 19, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Speaking of art here's one of my castle doodles from back in the 80s.



Are you a fan of Escher?   Your texture reminds me of his.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 19, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Well, my latest painting is progressing, I have ups and downs ,and keep thinking its no good. I painted a nice background with the sun, and clouds, but then I messed up the angel in the foreground. I am hoping I can fix it, and if so I will post a picture of it.
> ...



That's for sure.  That applies to all manner of art--performance, literary, drawings/paintings, photographers, sculptors, etc.  The artist is his/her most severe critic and often overly harsh.

I have to write though I've never finished a book that I've started.  But I've often wondered if the Micheners, Lee Childs, Clancys, Dick Francis, et al of the world turned out as sloppy looking prose as I do in their first drafts.  So I've tried typing out a page or two from one of their works and yeah, with all the typos and corrections etc., their stuff doesn't look any better than mine.  I don't consider myself even remotely in their class of course, but I would lay odds that Monet, Michelangelo, Van Gogh et al were never really satisfied with a single one of their works.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 19, 2018)

Well, I think the spirit world have been inspiring me to paint. But the way its going I don't see why they bothered.
My latest effort is looking like a sticky mess. When I started it I had high hopes, but its gone down hill.
I would not be so fed up if it was just on hardboard that cost nothing. But I decided to try and be more professional, so I purchased some canvases on stretcher frames, and they are expensive to waste.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## Dajjal (Dec 19, 2018)

See what I mean above. The angel and the clouds below and behind her are unfinished. But it is just a mess and I don't know if I can finish it well enough to bother.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 19, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of art here's one of my castle doodles from back in the 80s.
> ...


He's one of my favorites.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 19, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Well, I think the spirit world have been inspiring me to paint. But the way its going I don't see why they bothered.
> My latest effort is looking like a sticky mess. When I started it I had high hopes, but its gone down hill.
> I would not be so fed up if it was just on hardboard that cost nothing. But I decided to try and be more professional, so I purchased some canvases on stretcher frames, and they are expensive to waste.


When I was trying my hand at painting only one turned out in a way I was somewhat satisfied.  Before I got to that point I had gessoed over two other attempts on the same canvas.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 19, 2018)

I had two visions in my head with my eyes closed, and the above picture was an attempt to paint one of them. Naturally the vision was far better than the painting has turned out. So I have decided to give the above picture a rest, and start the other vision. The problem is the next picture is going to be far more difficult and take a lot more work. It is of three angels standing in a wood with light streaming down through the trees. But if I can't make a success of some clouds what chance have I of painting trees with sunlight streaming through them.

Well I am going to start by drawing the outline of the angels and the trees in coloured pencils. Then painting yellow sunlight at the top of the picture, then paint green all over the canvas except for the figures.so that will leave the outline of the angels. When that has dried I will paint light rays streaming down, then I will have to let that layer dry too. After that the actual painting begins, and I will paint in the trees and branches. Finally the angels. I use resin called liquin to mix my oil paints and that dries overnight. So I can start work painting on the underpainting the following day. If you use linseed oil it takes a couple of weeks to try enough to paint over it.

Well that's the plan. I hope this one works.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 19, 2018)

Regatta (cut color paper).







Did it decades ago and even though I've tried to keep it protected it's kind of beat up.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 19, 2018)

Another old cut colored paper one


----------



## 007 (Dec 19, 2018)

Well... it's trade in time again... kinda soon but... I have to be realistic here. So I just recently bought the new 2017 2SS Camaro but, I've regretted trading in my big 2015 Silverado ever since. Yes it was fun to own a dream car, but I can't drive that on a vacation thousands of miles across the country, or the older 2005 Suburban I bought to drive in the winter, or my 1997 collector GMC... so... a buddy of mine wants the GMC bad, so tomorrow, that's gone, then I'm trading the Suburban AND the new Camaro in on this...

Jones Chevrolet Buick - Buick, Chevrolet Dealer Serving Richland Center

I won't have a vehicle sitting outside, I won't have to pay insurance on three vehicles, I'll have an open bay in the shop to work on projects, and I'll have a brand new, top of the line, Chevy truck.

Why didn't I think of this when I bought the Camaro you might ask? Well, my problem is... I want them ALL, I'm a car nut, and owning another dream hotrod was kinda on the punch list, but like I say, I can't keep it. I just can't afford to have them ALL. I'm not rich enough to own $120,000.00 worth of brand new vehicles, and if I wait until the Camaro is paid off, I'll be one tick shy of 70 years old, and I'm not going to wait that long to buy another nice truck. I want to take more vacations, and the new Chevy High Country will do that in extreme style. I can pay that off with no worries about needing a different vehicle.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 20, 2018)

There is something magical about a new pick-up truck.  Congrats on the decision, 007.  Enjoy.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 20, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> There is something magical about a new pick-up truck.



Especially when it is a Chevy...


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 20, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> See what I mean above. The angel and the clouds below and behind her are unfinished. But it is just a mess and I don't know if I can finish it well enough to bother.



Doesn't look like a mess to me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 20, 2018)

We've had a frustrating 24 hours with all our TVs, internet, and land line out for more than 24 hours.  It seems a power surge or something blew the circuit the big TV is plugged into in the great room and as a result the amplifier that controls everything in the house was not getting power.  We had no idea how all that worked but were relieved it was something that simple to fix; i.e. run an extension cord from our all purpose surge protector to another plug.

Sooner or later we will need to have an electrician out to fix the blown one.


----------



## 007 (Dec 20, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> There is something magical about a new pick-up truck.  Congrats on the decision, 007.  Enjoy.


Went over and drove it today, has 54 miles on it, and I can say, unequivocally, that's the it's the nicest vehicle I've ever driven or been in, in my life, it's just unbelievable, the interior is just stunning, but with a $61,610.00 price tag, it should be. Getting real lucky with rebates and sale special that have been applied. Now is the time to buy it for sure. A friend is buying my collector GMC tomorrow morning, and then I'll head over and get the new High Country paid for. We hammered out an acceptable deal today, and I haggled right down to the last $250...


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 20, 2018)

We went back up to Albuquerque today, saw the OB GYN Oncologist at UNM.  She's been in this line of work for at least 30 years and is also a surgical oncologist.  As to surgery she says not no, hell no, it won't do any good at this point and could even make it worse, the best course of action is chemo NOW!!!  She seemed to allude that the original hysterectomy actually made the cancer spread and that the wife should have had close monitoring from the get-go.  Finally a doctor who seems to know what is really going on and is straight forward.  She also stated that going to MD Anderson in Houston is simply a waste of time and money unless we want a second opinion....... fourth opinion in our case....... so we'll cancel that trip and move forward from here.
She's also the first doctor who didn't beat around the bush and came right out and told us the wife's cancer is Stage 4, the worst stage and the hardest to treat successfully.  We will see her local oncologist tomorrow morning and find out when she can start treatment.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 21, 2018)

anyone into couponing?  i am looking for Keurig coffee pod coupons.  thanks.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 21, 2018)

Mrs. BBD is in the kitchen baking Christmas cookies.  She won’t let me in there and says that at this point she doesn’t need any “quality control”, advice, or suggestions from me.  She wants me to go find something to do outside far away from the kitchen.  What’s a fella to do???


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## boedicca (Dec 21, 2018)

I have batch of dough rising - will make 4 dozen dinner rolls for Christmas Even dinner in a bit.   So, just listening to Christmas Music (currently Ottmar Liebert's "Poets & Angels").   

Very happy day chez boe.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 21, 2018)

boedicca said:


> I have batch of dough rising - will make 4 dozen dinner rolls for Christmas Even dinner in a bit.   So, just listening to Christmas Music (currently Ottmar Liebert's "Poets & Angels").
> 
> Very happy day chez boe.


Send some my way........

As for Christmas music I'm listening to Bob Rivers.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 21, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > I have batch of dough rising - will make 4 dozen dinner rolls for Christmas Even dinner in a bit.   So, just listening to Christmas Music (currently Ottmar Liebert's "Poets & Angels").
> ...




Just about to pop the first batch into the oven!

I'm diggin' on the Carpenters' Christmas Portrait!


----------



## boedicca (Dec 21, 2018)

Before:


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 21, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


I think I'm gonna puke.......


----------



## boedicca (Dec 21, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Awwwwwwww...their Christmas songs are wonderful!   PBS played had a Carpenters' Christmas marathon a few years ago that I listened to while decorating the tree.   I was drinking a rather festive wine, hence my memories were locked in as being quite favorable.  So I bough the CD.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 21, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


I don't do traditional Christmas songs, I do twisted Christmas songs.........


----------



## boedicca (Dec 21, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




I like variety.   Right now I'm listening to Kenny Burrell's "Have Yourself a Soulful Little Christmas".


----------



## boedicca (Dec 21, 2018)

47 dinner rolls ready for Christmas Eve (I had to try one to make sure they weren't dangerous.   )


----------



## 007 (Dec 21, 2018)

007 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > There is something magical about a new pick-up truck.  Congrats on the decision, 007.  Enjoy.
> ...


It's at it's new home... and I'm still in awe... it hasn't sunk in yet... Big Black Dog...


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 21, 2018)

Made chicken, broccoli & pineapple stir-fry for dinner.  The wife said that one was a keeper.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 21, 2018)

Nice ride, 007.  You’re my hero.  You always get the get the nicest toys!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 21, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Agree.  I adored and adore the Carpenters still.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 21, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Made chicken, broccoli & pineapple stir-fry for dinner.  The wife said that one was a keeper.



It would be for me.  I love pineapple paired with chicken and broccoli.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 21, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Made chicken, broccoli & pineapple stir-fry for dinner.  The wife said that one was a keeper.




That looks delish!


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 21, 2018)

Been wearing a pair of Sketchers relaxed fit leather loafers for about a year and a half, comfortable and fit my extra-wide feet perfectly but they're worn out.  No problem, I accidentally forgot I had them (before I started wearing them) a year and a half ago and had ordered another (different) pair of Sketcher's loafers.  Been wearing the "new" pair for about a week now and noticed something, a nasty smell.  Been trying to figure out where it was coming from as it seemed to follow me everywhere.....  Yup the damn "new" (not leather) loafers are making my feet sweat......  
That's okay, back up to Albuquerque next week (for me) so we'll stop off at the Sketcher's Outlet in town.  I'll wear the nasty ones around the house just in case salesmen, charity seekers or Jehovah's Witnesses show up at the door..........


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 21, 2018)

I am wondering what happened to my sign off post last night?  I worked really hard on it and it just isn't here.    I don't know if it was just before they did maintenance at USMB last night or if it is related to my desktop computer crashing through the floor here.  It is barely running now so I bit the bullet and ordered a new one that will be delivered December 26.  We sure didn't need that expense this month but I have to have a computer and it isn't fair to ask Hombre to give up his.  

Our little ASUS laptops suffice for little stuff like message board posting but they won't run the heavier duty software as efficiently as a good PC will plus the 15" screen is a pain sometimes when I'm used to multi-tasking on a 27" monitor.  The only way to get it up and running at all was to reinstall windows and that was supposed to retain all my files.  It wiped them all out.  Hundreds of irreplaceable photos, manuscripts, etc.

But oh well, enough whining.  It is almost Christmas.  Our Texas kid and family arrive tomorrow and we're pretty well ready for a great time.  So onnward we go.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 21, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> I am wondering what happened to my sign off post last night?  I worked really hard on it and it just isn't here.    I don't know if it was just before they did maintenance at USMB last night or if it is related to my desktop computer crashing through the floor here.  It is barely running now so I bit the bullet and ordered a new one that will be delivered December 26.  We sure didn't need that expense this month but I have to have a computer and it isn't fair to ask Hombre to give up his.
> 
> Our little ASUS laptops suffice for little stuff like message board posting but they won't run the heavier duty software as efficiently as a good PC will plus the 15" screen is a pain sometimes when I'm used to multi-tasking on a 27" monitor.  The only way to get it up and running at all was to reinstall windows and that was supposed to retain all my files.  It wiped them all out.  Hundreds of irreplaceable photos, manuscripts, etc.
> 
> But oh well, enough whining.  It is almost Christmas.  Our Texas kid and family arrive tomorrow and we're pretty well ready for a great time.  So onnward we go.


You should regularly back up all your files. I used to write them to CD's. But now I just save them on a USB stick. Its the work of moments to save all your stuff on a memory stick.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 21, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Made chicken, broccoli & pineapple stir-fry for dinner.  The wife said that one was a keeper.
> ...


It was. 

I make mine with a little more sauce though and I use arrowroot instead of corn starch to thicken the sauce.

Basically I threw together:
Half a left over rotisserie chicken or 4 - 6 diced (raw) chicken breasts
A small bag of frozen broccoli florets (thawed)
1 can of pineapple chunks
Half a small onion
2 cloves garlic (crushed)
2 tsp Ginger
Chicken broth
Soy sauce
Sesame oil & peanut oil
2 Tbsp Brown Sugar
Arrowroot (or corn starch if you prefer)

Yellow, red and/or orange sweet papers can also be used if you want, I didn't have any on hand.


Dice chicken, cut thawed broccoli into bite sized pieces, julienne onions and peppers (if used).
Drain pineapple, reserve the liquid.
Add 2 Tbsp peanut oil & 1 Tbsp sesame oil to hot skillet or wok, add crushed garlic and onions, (peppers if being used), cook till onions and peppers are just getting soft then add chicken and broccoli.  (if using raw chicken add just the chicken till almost done then add broccoli)
Add powdered ginger, I use about 2 tsp & about a Tbsp of soy sauce, stir together then add pineapple chunks and quick fry all together.
Add reserved pineapple juice from can and 2 cups chicken broth, turn heat down to medium, add brown sugar and mix together.
Mix as much arrowroot or cornstarch you think you need the thicken sauce.  Arrowroot will become gel like if too much is used or cooked too quickly without near constant stirring.
Cook on med-low for about 5 minutes and serve over rice of your choice.  I use Basmati because it's not as starchy as most, it's also more expensive than most..........

I mix my arrowroot with enough soy sauce to form a thick "sauce" before adding it to the dish.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 21, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> I am wondering what happened to my sign off post last night?  I worked really hard on it and it just isn't here.    I don't know if it was just before they did maintenance at USMB last night or if it is related to my desktop computer crashing through the floor here.  It is barely running now so I bit the bullet and ordered a new one that will be delivered December 26.  We sure didn't need that expense this month but I have to have a computer and it isn't fair to ask Hombre to give up his.
> 
> Our little ASUS laptops suffice for little stuff like message board posting but they won't run the heavier duty software as efficiently as a good PC will plus the 15" screen is a pain sometimes when I'm used to multi-tasking on a 27" monitor.  The only way to get it up and running at all was to reinstall windows and that was supposed to retain all my files.  It wiped them all out.  Hundreds of irreplaceable photos, manuscripts, etc.
> 
> But oh well, enough whining.  It is almost Christmas.  Our Texas kid and family arrive tomorrow and we're pretty well ready for a great time.  So onnward we go.


What happened to your computer?


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 21, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I am wondering what happened to my sign off post last night?  I worked really hard on it and it just isn't here.    I don't know if it was just before they did maintenance at USMB last night or if it is related to my desktop computer crashing through the floor here.  It is barely running now so I bit the bullet and ordered a new one that will be delivered December 26.  We sure didn't need that expense this month but I have to have a computer and it isn't fair to ask Hombre to give up his.
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 21, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I am wondering what happened to my sign off post last night?  I worked really hard on it and it just isn't here.    I don't know if it was just before they did maintenance at USMB last night or if it is related to my desktop computer crashing through the floor here.  It is barely running now so I bit the bullet and ordered a new one that will be delivered December 26.  We sure didn't need that expense this month but I have to have a computer and it isn't fair to ask Hombre to give up his.
> ...



I have some backups on an external hard drive but had not done that in awhile.  So some critical current files were lost.  Live and learn.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 21, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I am wondering what happened to my sign off post last night?  I worked really hard on it and it just isn't here.    I don't know if it was just before they did maintenance at USMB last night or if it is related to my desktop computer crashing through the floor here.  It is barely running now so I bit the bullet and ordered a new one that will be delivered December 26.  We sure didn't need that expense this month but I have to have a computer and it isn't fair to ask Hombre to give up his.
> ...



I don't know.  I have all our electronic stuff protected with heavy duty battery backed up surge protectors and the one protecting my computer threw a hissy fit the other day.  I was unaware of anything usual happening and all seemed to be okay.  But since then the computer has been running slower and slower, it took forever to load anything, and just as I was about to do a backup, it crashed and then refused to do a backup.

Around the same time our cable, phones, and wifi went out.  The serviceman determined the problem was the wall receptacle behind the TV had stopped working.  That meant the amplifier on the equipment wasn't working so nothing could work.

Are the two things related?  A weird power surge of some sort?  No way to tell.  The technicians had no clue.

In desperation yesterday, I reinstalled Windows with the stipulation that all my files would be preserved even though they would remove all the applications and those would have to be reinstalled.  But alas, it did reinstall Windows but it wiped out all the files along with the applications.  I do have some hard copies I was able to make of a few files, thank God, and do have all the older stuff backed up, but didn't have time to do that with all of them.  And of course lost all my photos.

And the computer is still running very slow and refuses to install any of the applications I needed to replace.  It is too old to spend a lot of money on fixing.

But this is a minor problem compared to what so many of you are facing so I feel a bit guilty even feeling bummed about it.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 21, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> We went back up to Albuquerque today, saw the OB GYN Oncologist at UNM.  She's been in this line of work for at least 30 years and is also a surgical oncologist.  As to surgery she says not no, hell no, it won't do any good at this point and could even make it worse, the best course of action is chemo NOW!!!  She seemed to allude that the original hysterectomy actually made the cancer spread and that the wife should have had close monitoring from the get-go.  Finally a doctor who seems to know what is really going on and is straight forward.  She also stated that going to MD Anderson in Houston is simply a waste of time and money unless we want a second opinion....... fourth opinion in our case....... so we'll cancel that trip and move forward from here.
> She's also the first doctor who didn't beat around the bush and came right out and told us the wife's cancer is Stage 4, the worst stage and the hardest to treat successfully.  We will see her local oncologist tomorrow morning and find out when she can start treatment.



I realize you guys probably  have more than enough on your plate already......but have you & your wife considered alternate treatments along with chemo? 

I did a little digging and found some info about New Mexico on CBD's. This site says the Dept of Health provides CBD's to qualifying patients (whatever that means )
CBD Hemp Oil in New Mexico - Is it Legal? | CBD Hemp Oil NM

Also, it is said that kale is good against 'free radicals', plus contains a multitude of good nutrients to build the body's own immune system. As always fresh is best, but nobody here likes the stuff, so I dehydrated then powdered it and add a bit to whatever recipe I think I can get away with, without anyone knowing it, but me of course. 
]
This is a long article, but you  can scroll down to find the list of cancer fighting foods.  

Top 12 Cancer-Fighting Foods & Other Natural Remedies - Dr. Axe 

#8 is seeds & nuts and lists Chia seeds, Flax seeds and Hemp seeds, amongst others. Walmart sells what's called 'Trilogy' seeds that has those 3 together in one package. I suppose you can add it to cooked recipes, but I did read somewhere that 2 of the seeds effects can be heat sensitive and may not be as effective. I add it after cooking or to sprinkle on my salads. It's also supposed to be good for cholesterol


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 21, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


A power surge would have fried your computer and it wouldn't work at all unless it was only strong enough to damage the motherboard controllers or even one or more of your CPUs.  More likely the hard drive is dying and it's just coincidental that both occurred at the same time.  Hard drives are cheap and easy to install but not knowing if that's what it is the diagnostics could be expensive.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 21, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > We went back up to Albuquerque today, saw the OB GYN Oncologist at UNM.  She's been in this line of work for at least 30 years and is also a surgical oncologist.  As to surgery she says not no, hell no, it won't do any good at this point and could even make it worse, the best course of action is chemo NOW!!!  She seemed to allude that the original hysterectomy actually made the cancer spread and that the wife should have had close monitoring from the get-go.  Finally a doctor who seems to know what is really going on and is straight forward.  She also stated that going to MD Anderson in Houston is simply a waste of time and money unless we want a second opinion....... fourth opinion in our case....... so we'll cancel that trip and move forward from here.
> ...


Thanks we'll keep all that in mind.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 21, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I know.  It was an inexpensive computer to begin with and has some age on it so I won't go to the expense to try to fix it since my own efforts did enough damage it isn't worth resurrecting now.  The new one is on its way and should be here Wednesday.  And I start all over to build the files and will just shrug off what I lost.  And oh well.

I am going to need to rebuild the contact base for our Coffee Shoppers though; i.e. the means to contact you all to regroup somewhere should USMB one day decide to close up shop.  I'm pretty sure I didn't have a lot of that information backed up.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 21, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Thumb drives are fairly cheap.........  And easy to simply back up your personal files onto, just select from the folder then drag and drop onto the thumb drive.......  Labeling thumb drives on the other hand can be a pain cause they're so small....... 

$5 for a 32 gig thumb (Flash) drive through Walmart is a super great price and will most likely hold all your personal documents and photos from five or six computers, unless you have a MASSIVE number of photos.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 21, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


 
Yeah, I have used thumb drives from time to time.  But to back up entire folders etc. I prefer to use an external hard drive where I have everything altogether to sort through when I'm looking for something.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 21, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


That works too.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 21, 2018)

After tomorrow I have 3 days off, I made Christmas crafts and frosted cookies with my little clients today it was nice.

Hoping the Holidays are nice for all and not too sad or lonely if you have been going through a tough time this year.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 22, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



You can always find me on twitter, as Dajjal and using the same photo as my avatar.


----------



## Oddball (Dec 22, 2018)

Saturday morning....Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 22, 2018)

I'll be here hit and miss the next few days.  Our out of town company is on the way and I still have some loose ends to tie up.  But I'll certainly be here some.  

Right now I have to get the other bedroom ready, go back to the store for what we missed yesterday, maybe bake another batch of cookies or two.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 22, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> I'll be here hit and miss the next few days.  Our out of town company is on the way and I still have some loose ends to tie up.  But I'll certainly be here some.
> 
> Right now I have to get the other bedroom ready, go back to the store for what we missed yesterday, maybe bake another batch of cookies or two.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 23, 2018)

I was finally able to coax my computer into my persona and voila!  My files are still there.  The apps are all wiped out though and it won't load any software of any kind.  But I was able to transfer most of the critical stuff to my Lacie external hard drive so I think I probably didn't lose anything I will seriously grieve.  I am much relieved.  I will never go so long without doing a full backup either.  The computer is absolutely on its last legs though.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 23, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> I was finally able to coax my computer into my persona and voila!  My files are still there.  The apps are all wiped out though and it won't load any software of any kind.  But I was able to transfer most of the critical stuff to my Lacie external hard drive so I think I probably didn't lose anything I will seriously grieve.  I am much relieved.  I will never go so long without doing a full backup either.  The computer is absolutely on its last legs though.


Do this after you perform backup.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 23, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Drifter's friend's mother now homeless
Montrovant in difficult transition 
Nosmo's mom back in the hospital
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Beautress's friend EJ undergoing chemo.
Gracie & Mr. G for positive trend to continue.
Ringel and Mrs. R facing serious health challenges.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!

*One of the Christmas Trees in Albuquerque's Old Town this season:*





*And tonight is the full December "Cold Moon" so named because it is associated with the winter solstice.  This year's cold moon is one day past the winter solstice--it will not occur exactly on the winter solstice again until 2094.  The moon is positioned so that it will appear nearly full on Christmas Eve too.*




_


----------



## Mindful (Dec 23, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> ...



I watched it rising through the trees last night.

The Emotional Meaning Of The Cold Moon Is About Nurturing & Protecting Others


----------



## Mindful (Dec 23, 2018)

I took some pictures. Will post them. Eventually.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 23, 2018)

Mindful said:


> The Emotional Meaning Of The Cold Moon Is About Nurturing & Protecting Others



How appropriate...

A father and his sons cut wood to fill 80 trucks. Then they brought it to homes that needed heat.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 23, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > The Emotional Meaning Of The Cold Moon Is About Nurturing & Protecting Others
> ...



What a great story at the link!!!


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Dajjal (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Mindful (Dec 24, 2018)

For all those who have lost someone, lost everything, are struggling, lonely........


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 24, 2018)

Wishing everybody a very Merry Christmas and a Happy, Healthy and prosperous New Year.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 24, 2018)

And a Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night!

Your young children are virtuously vibrating in anticipation tonight.  Young lovers are gazing longingly into each other’s eyes.

Women are wiping their brows as they baste that turkey one more time.  Men are slapping each other’s backs as they offer each other some Christmas cheer.

It is a glorious time of year filled with the seeds of memories and the trees of memory heavy with their sweet fruit.

There will be young parents up passed midnight arranging Santa’s pagentry for their wee bairn to find on the morning to come.

And folks will flock to church tonight to be told a story they have all heard before.  But that story is indeed the greatest story ever told.  

The story of a young couple who could not find a room for the night.  A mother giving birth in a barn.  Shepards coming into a village that night enticed by an unusual star.  And kings paying homage to a newborn laying in swaddling clothes among the sheep and cattle.

Who but the King of Kings could merit such adoration and respectful awe?

So we tell that story every year and it strikes a chord deep within our souls and we are warmed and affirmed.

Merry Christmas everybody!  Let us hope that the story and the warmth and the glory of it all bouys us for another 2000 years!


----------



## Oddball (Dec 24, 2018)

*How Classic Cartoons Created a Culturally Literate Generation*

*



*



How Classic Cartoons Created a Culturally Literate Generation


----------



## Oddball (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 24, 2018)

Well Boys and Girls I just received the most wonderful Christmas Present a man like me could receive... My Son and DIL are expecting... I am ecstatic... 

Life is good...


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Oddball (Dec 24, 2018)

Ralphie's taste in weaponry matured a little....


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 24, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Well Boys and Girls I just received the most wonderful Christmas Present a man like me could receive... My Son and DIL are expecting... I am ecstatic...
> 
> Life is good...



Congratulations to you and to them. Better start looking into baseball gear and/or tea sets & Barbie dolls Grandpa cause you'll be expected to participate


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 24, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Well Boys and Girls I just received the most wonderful Christmas Present a man like me could receive... My Son and DIL are expecting... I am ecstatic...
> 
> Life is good...


Mazel tov!


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 24, 2018)

One last minute observation on Christmas...

I was watching football with my brother Sunday afternoon.

Of course there were plenty of automobile commercials.  Being the holidays, many of these commercials featured folks running in their pajamas out to their driveways where a shiny new car was presented.  A big red bow sits atop this magnificent gift.

Now, I don’t know of anyone ever getting a new car as a Christmas gift.  Further, i’ve never met anyone who gave or received a car for Christmas.  And no one I know has ever heard of cars as stocking stuffers.

Are we being sold a fantasy, or are there somewhere in this bountiful land people so extravagant?

Just thinking out loud I guess.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 24, 2018)

I probably won't be here tomorrow at least until late--much preparation for Christmas lunch/dinner etc. and a bunch at the house all day.  There is no change in the vigil list and I will now say good nght darlinks.  I really do love you guys.

*MERRY CHRISTMAS *
*from FOXFYRE and HOMBRE*​
The St. Felipe de Neri Church decked out in Christmas Eve luminarias was established in 1706 coinciding with the founding of Albuquerque.  The original building was destroyed and the current building built in 1793 is one of the oldest surviving buildings in Old Town Albuquerque.  It is a favorite destination of visitors to the city and is home to the oldest active church congregation in the United States having held services continually since its founding.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 25, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> One last minute observation on Christmas...
> 
> I was watching football with my brother Sunday afternoon.
> 
> ...



We had a large red bow at our dealership for such occasions.  It was used several times.  Now a days you have a lot of paperwork to sign before getting a car, so surprising someone with a car is pretty tough.  It does happen though.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 25, 2018)

Had two get togethers Sunday, so I already have old person utopia with several belts, slippers and the like.  A little light on long sleeve shirts,


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 25, 2018)

The little one made me go to sleep at 9pm last night because, according to the Air Force or possibly NORAD, Santa would be here between 8 and 10 pm.  She woke us up at about 1am to get a drink, and I may have gotten up once more because of my reflux.  She woke me up in the morning at 7am, and I was still tired.  

She tore through her presents, hardly taking the time to look at one before moving on to the next.  She actually wanted to play with the thing my mom got for her when she got done...until she found out there was 1 more surprise present left to go, which turned out to be a new iphone 6.  That has, of course, become the thing she's focused on.

I got a bunch of things for moving out; pots and pans, silverware, a George Foreman grill, set of bathroom towels and mats, etc.  I'm supposed to be moving out this year, probably around May when the little one gets done with the school year.

I hope everyone has had a great holiday!


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 25, 2018)

"God Bless us Everyone"


----------



## Mindful (Dec 25, 2018)

Some pictures I took the other night of the cold moon.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 25, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> The little one made me go to sleep at 9pm last night because, according to the Air Force or possibly NORAD, Santa would be here between 8 and 10 pm.  She woke us up at about 1am to get a drink, and I may have gotten up once more because of my reflux.  She woke me up in the morning at 7am, and I was still tired.
> 
> She tore through her presents, hardly taking the time to look at one before moving on to the next.  She actually wanted to play with the thing my mom got for her when she got done...until she found out there was 1 more surprise present left to go, which turned out to be a new iphone 6.  That has, of course, become the thing she's focused on.
> 
> ...



Dude, I am already tearing up a bit thinking about your departure.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 25, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > The little one made me go to sleep at 9pm last night because, according to the Air Force or possibly NORAD, Santa would be here between 8 and 10 pm.  She woke us up at about 1am to get a drink, and I may have gotten up once more because of my reflux.  She woke me up in the morning at 7am, and I was still tired.
> ...



I haven't had to pay my own bills for a decade now (not counting the car insurance I've been paying for for the last year), or go to a normal job.  Most of my life, actually, I've been able to work from home: 10 years as a nanny, and more than 9 years that I did data entry from home.  So I will have to get used to both being away from the little one quite a bit and having a normal kind of job and normal responsibilities.  I plan on rooming with the little one's father, so at least I should see her at least on most weekends and some holidays; I won't be away from her completely.  We'll see how things go with the regular job, although living with a roommate and having a little money still in the bank should allow me to get by OK even if I can't find a decent job and have to take whatever minimum wage style job I can find.  Assuming I pass this last lingering class I still have to finish, I'll at least have my associate's, so I am hopeful that at the worst, I can find a slightly better than MW job even if it's completely outside my field of study.  I've been doing some preliminary looking, but I'm fairly limited in my choices at the moment because I need to be home from about 2:30PM-6M on weekdays.

I don't really have any idea how the little one is going to take it.  If I'd left this month, as originally planned, I think it might have been pretty hard on her.  However, since we've extended things until possibly as far from now as May, I think she's going to have enough time to get used to the idea and it won't be as much of a problem for her.  And it's not as if I'm moving back to Florida or anything like that; I should be within a 30 minute drive of the house or so, and it's possible that she and her mom may move closer to where I'm going in the not-too-distant future.  My biggest fear about leaving, as far as the little one goes, has been that I'd end up too far away to be able to see her.

I'm also leaving the pets here, which means no more cat, if you want something to be sad about, save.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 25, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> I'm also leaving the pets here, which means no more cat, if you want something to be sad about, save.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 26, 2018)

Only 364 shopping days left until Christmas!


----------



## Oddball (Dec 26, 2018)

Cary Grant marathon on TCM today....


Suspicion (on now)
Bringing Up Baby
Mr. Blandings Builds His Dream House
Topper
North by Northwest



Check for local show times.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 26, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 235592


That looks pretty interesting so far, Dajjal.  The colors are so warm, yet the presentation is subdued and subtle.  Keep it up, you still have more to do, I sense.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 26, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > There is something magical about a new pick-up truck.
> ...


Mmmm...maybe. I recently made a convert out of Ford guy.  He just traded his old Ford 350 for a nice Dodge 2500.  After borrowing my Dodge to haul his forklift and trailer back to town, he was that impressed with the Dodge's performance.  I used to have a nice Chevy but since my first Dodge, that's been it for me.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 26, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> We went back up to Albuquerque today, saw the OB GYN Oncologist at UNM.  She's been in this line of work for at least 30 years and is also a surgical oncologist.  As to surgery she says not no, hell no, it won't do any good at this point and could even make it worse, the best course of action is chemo NOW!!!  She seemed to allude that the original hysterectomy actually made the cancer spread and that the wife should have had close monitoring from the get-go.  Finally a doctor who seems to know what is really going on and is straight forward.  She also stated that going to MD Anderson in Houston is simply a waste of time and money unless we want a second opinion....... fourth opinion in our case....... so we'll cancel that trip and move forward from here.
> She's also the first doctor who didn't beat around the bush and came right out and told us the wife's cancer is Stage 4, the worst stage and the hardest to treat successfully.  We will see her local oncologist tomorrow morning and find out when she can start treatment.


Truth and honesty is often difficult for people, especially when the truth is so hard for the recipient of the news.  Glad you found a doctor capable of doing the hard thing.  I hope that treatment helps your wife.  Best of luck and all the good wishes, hopes, and vibes I can generate coming your and Mrs. R's way.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 26, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Before:
> 
> View attachment 236061


They're so... tidy!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 26, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Made chicken, broccoli & pineapple stir-fry for dinner.  The wife said that one was a keeper.


Tasty!  I make something similar only I use red, green, and yellow peppers instead of broccoli.  Am planning a batch for my lunches this week.


----------



## Oddball (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## boedicca (Dec 26, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Before:
> ...




Thank you!  I've made thousands of these over the years, I would hope to have some expertise by now!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 26, 2018)

Belated Merry Christmas, y'all!  Naturally, I've been busy or distracted or I would have been here sooner. 
I sure hope Mrs. Ringel finds some relief for her afflictions. 
Dajjal, go with your instincts, they are the best resource you have and your instincts seem quite lovely when expressed in pictures.
Congratulations to Ridgerunner and 007 on their respective "babies".  Will this be your first grandbaby, Ridge?  
There are so many others who I wish all the best for the coming year.
Love y'all and miss you when I'm not able to get here to visit.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 26, 2018)

I'm glad that the turning of the year has come once again.  We are gaining daylight and I can use all the daylight I can get.  It's been a struggle to get home and take care of my critters before I have to turn on the headlamp to get things done.  With the generator in the shop (warranty work) I am unable to access my well and the fresh water there.  So, I'm back to tinkering water and rotating buckets into the house to thaw.  Critters get access to fresh, drinkable water once a day, twice on weekends.  Everyone is hanging in there, though.
So much going on, hardly time to deal with it all...
I finally gave up and took my physical complaints to the doctor.  Now I have a slew of appointments with specialists to determine treatment and/or diagnosis.  I start with a neurologist this coming Friday and continue with an orthopedist on the 3rd of Jan.  Yup, I finally capitulated to the constant pain I've been dealing with these past couple of years.  So far, the hip appears to be osteoarthritis.  
Guess I'll go for a little now.  Take care of yourselves and keep your powder dry!


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 26, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 235592
> ...



Thanks, I decided to paint out the angel because I could not finish it well enough. So now it will just be a cloudscape with the sun. I hope to do better with my next effort.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 26, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> Mrs. BBD is in the kitchen baking Christmas cookies.  She won’t let me in there and says that at this point she doesn’t need any “quality control”, advice, or suggestions from me.  She wants me to go find something to do outside far away from the kitchen.  What’s a fella to do???



Better late than never:


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 26, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Are you planning anything for the foreground?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 26, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Congratulations to Ridgerunner and 007 on their respective "babies". Will this be your first grandbaby, Ridge?



Thanks GW... Actually I have 4 Grandkids all ready... But we need a Power Forward for the team... My Daughter has 2 sons, ages 7 and 13... Son has 2 step daughters, ages 6 and 11...
While I am praying for the standard model of healthy with 10 fingers and 10 toes, I am leaning towards a male child... Our particular branch of the family tree is getting weak with no one to carry on the family surname... What will be, will be...

Life is good...


----------



## 007 (Dec 26, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> Only 364 shopping days left until Christmas!


We have new rules for gifts for next year. We agreed between the younger sister and I and her husband, since we're the only immediate family we have around here, that next year we're to give only one vintage gift, an antique, a collectible. That way it doesn't have to be personal, or something that person needs, because buying gifts has become such a pain. I like the idea. I can get creative with that since I hit auctions full of the stuff all Spring, Summer and Fall. I have a good eye for antiques.

At an auction last summer I bought two old vintage "embossed" axes. One the handle was broken off and the second wasn't in very good shape. I gave like $15 for one and $20 for the other. Well, I cut the old handles off and cleaned them up and the Black Raven axe head brought $300 on ebay, and the A. Tredway & Sons brought $350. That's what I call a great "flip." Wish I could do that once a week. I'll surely be keeping my eyes peeled for old axes at auctions from now on, since I often see many old yard and hand tools.


----------



## 007 (Dec 26, 2018)

Hmmm... all I see in my post is two pic icons with red x's... but when I hit "EDIT" I see the pictures... weird...


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 26, 2018)

007 said:


> Hmmm... all I see in my post is two pic icons with red x's... but when I hit "EDIT" I see the pictures... weird...



I had to hit reply to see the pics.


----------



## 007 (Dec 26, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm... all I see in my post is two pic icons with red x's... but when I hit "EDIT" I see the pictures... weird...
> ...


Can you see them?

Yeah I can see them when I hit EDIT... I have no idea what's going on.


----------



## 007 (Dec 26, 2018)

Hmmm... very odd... maybe the board, or this thread, has reached it's limit on image data... IDK...


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 26, 2018)

007 said:


> Hmmm... very odd... maybe the board, or this thread, has reached it's limit on image data... IDK...



With this post, I can't even see the pictures when I hit reply.  There's nothing at all.  I did see the axe heads when I replied to the last one.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 26, 2018)

007 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Only 364 shopping days left until Christmas!
> ...



BBD double bitted axes scare me... They look a lot like work...

My ex-wife made me pull over at what I thought was going to be a really junk garage sale and I scored big time... I seen a lamp that looked rather strange and studing on it a little longer I seen that someone had made a lamp out of a solid oak 'block' from a hay loft Block and Tackle... 








This is a reasonable facsimile of my find... Five dollars was the asking price and I offered a dollar and took it home... I took the lamp apart and hung the pully up in our store/diner... About 6 months later some woman was in the Diner eating and wanted to buy it... The cook called me and said the woman wanted to give me $50.00 for it... I really didn't want to sell it so I declined the $50. bucks... The cook told the lady and she offered a $100.00... I told the cook to put Ben Franklin under the cash drawer in the register and I would get it later...

Life is good...


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 26, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> anyone into couponing?  i am looking for Keurig coffee pod coupons.  thanks.



We coupon now and then Daniel, but no Keurig coupons.  Sorry.


----------



## 007 (Dec 26, 2018)

I have no idea what's going on. I have links to pictures not too many posts back that work fine from the same web hosting site. Just posted the same links on another website and they work fine. Something fishy going on here.

Maybe I've been banned from posting pictures in the C.S., or anywhere here... IDK... the links work fine on other websites.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 26, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



No I am just going to leave it as a background. It is not what I wanted, but the angel did not work.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 26, 2018)

Well a salesman talked me into getting a fibre optic upgrade to my internet. It will be much faster and I will have unlimited access. So I could watch films on the internet. If I can find any.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 26, 2018)

Sobriety is boring.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 27, 2018)

007 said:


> I have no idea what's going on. I have links to pictures not too many posts back that work fine from the same web hosting site. Just posted the same links on another website and they work fine. Something fishy going on here.
> 
> Maybe I've been banned from posting pictures in the C.S., or anywhere here... IDK... the links work fine on other websites.



Are the other websites using a Xenforo platform?  I have had to adjust a few things here that were different on vBulletin and more and more photos have copyright protections that prevent us from posting them on various websites.   And you have been posting other photos just fine.  I don't think they can photo ban you without banning all of you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 27, 2018)

drifter said:


> Sobriety is boring.



I have heard that, but you just have to replace whatever 'hole' exists with something fun and good for you.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 27, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Well a salesman talked me into getting a fibre optic upgrade to my internet. It will be much faster and I will have unlimited access. So I could watch films on the internet. If I can find any.



Netflix?


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 27, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Well a salesman talked me into getting a fibre optic upgrade to my internet. It will be much faster and I will have unlimited access. So I could watch films on the internet. If I can find any.


There are a combination of paid subscription and free services.  YouTube has lot's of older movies but you have to hunt for them.
Here are a few free ones, well at least here in the US.

https://www.sonycrackle.com/movies?...MI3JrmzujA3wIVA8ZkCh2_jgTPEAAYASAAEgK6O_D_BwE

Dailymotion (headquartered in France)

https://www.dailymotion.com/us

Here's a list of 2018 legal free movie sites.

Top 14 Free Movie Download Websites | Completely Legal In 2018


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 27, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Well a salesman talked me into getting a fibre optic upgrade to my internet. It will be much faster and I will have unlimited access. So I could watch films on the internet. If I can find any.
> ...


More UK oriented ones.

Top ten ways to watch films online (legally)

And

10 Live TV Streaming Sites To Watch Live Channels Legally


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 27, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Plus the Roku Channel you can now stream direct on your PC.

Roku


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 27, 2018)

Made my VA pilgrimage up to Albuquerque yesterday.....  Have to see a VA Urologist.....  Might have to have the procedure done at the VA hospital in Albuquerque.......

........................


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 27, 2018)

Ringel05 hate it that you and the squeeze are having such a difficult time medically here lately... Really do hope things smooth out for both of you... Rough patches can be a real bitch...
As a wise man once said "Live long and Prosper"...


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 27, 2018)

007 said:


> Hmmm... very odd... maybe the board, or this thread, has reached it's limit on image data... IDK...


How's this 007


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 27, 2018)

drifter said:


> Sobriety is boring.




NOT if you're the only sober one in the room...…try it, you'll be glad you did


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 27, 2018)

So the replacement computer for the one that died arrived Christmas Eve.  Booted up for about five minutes then went black screen.  We checked all connections inside and out, ran all the diagnostics possible and ultimately proclaimed it to have a bad mother board or dead hard drive.  It was returned to the store yesterday (Wednesday) morning and I ordered another guaranteed to be delivered tomorrow, Friday.  It is snowing like crazy here and we have blizzard warnings beginning around midnight tonight up to Saturday morning.  I wonder how tough UPS or Fed Ex is????

We need the snow and the mountains should get a lot of it. And maybe still another storm out there?  Checked to be sure Dana and Aunt Betty are secure and have enough groceries for the duration. Hope all of the Coffee Shoppers are doing well.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 28, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Drifter's friend's mother now homeless
Montrovant in difficult transition 
Nosmo's mom back in the hospital
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Beautress's friend EJ undergoing chemo.
Gracie & Mr. G for positive trend to continue.
Ringel and Mrs. R facing serious health challenges.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!_
_
There is something both beautiful, profound, and terrifying about a severe winter storm



_


----------



## Mindful (Dec 28, 2018)

And here's something to suit that picture:


*Storm*
*Ralph Waldo Emerson, 1803 - 1882*

Announced by all the trumpets of the sky,
Arrives the snow, and, driving o’er the fields,
Seems nowhere to alight: the whited air
Hides hills and woods, the river, and the heaven,
And veils the farmhouse at the garden’s end.
The sled and traveler stopped, the courier’s feet
Delayed, all friends shut out, the housemates sit
Around the radiant fireplace, enclosed
In a tumultuous privacy of storm.

   Come see the north wind’s masonry.
Out of an unseen quarry evermore
Furnished with tile, the fierce artificer
Curves his white bastions with projected roof
Round every windward stake, or tree, or door.
Speeding, the myriad-handed, his wild work
So fanciful, so savage, nought cares he
For number or proportion. Mockingly,
On coop or kennel he hangs Parian wreaths;
A swan-like form invests the hidden thorn;
Fills up the farmer’s lane from wall to wall,
Maugre the farmer’s sighs; and, at the gate,
A tapering turret overtops the work.
And when his hours are numbered, and the world
Is all his own, retiring, as he were not,
Leaves, when the sun appears, astonished Art
To mimic in slow structures, stone by stone,
Built in an age, the mad wind’s night-work,
The frolic architecture of the snow.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 28, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Sobriety is boring.
> ...



OMG no, I hate being the only sober person in a room.  It's not so bad if the other people are stoned, but if they are drunk, it's usually incredibly annoying.  Drunk people suck.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 28, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> So the replacement computer for the one that died arrived Christmas Eve.  Booted up for about five minutes then went black screen.  We checked all connections inside and out, ran all the diagnostics possible and ultimately proclaimed it to have a bad mother board or dead hard drive.  It was returned to the store yesterday (Wednesday) morning and I ordered another guaranteed to be delivered tomorrow, Friday.  It is snowing like crazy here and we have blizzard warnings beginning around midnight tonight up to Saturday morning.  I wonder how tough UPS or Fed Ex is????
> 
> We need the snow and the mountains should get a lot of it. And maybe still another storm out there?  Checked to be sure Dana and Aunt Betty are secure and have enough groceries for the duration. Hope all of the Coffee Shoppers are doing well.


BTW, when we drove up yesterday it was medium to heavy fog all the way to Wagon Wheel then the snow started.  Was snowing heavy when we stopped in Moriarty, the pass was heavy snow but the plows and sand trucks had already been out.  Once we hit Tramway the snow was behind us still the whole trip there took an additional half hour.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 28, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



It is said the best birth control is to work in a daycare......and that's kinda my thinking about drinking. 


After I had quit drinking, I would go out with friends but be the only sober one. It was great entertainment to watch everyone being the annoying drunks...and I kept thinking "that USED to be me'. It keeps me sober to this day


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 28, 2018)

Mindful said:


> I came across this today.
> 
> Why We Moved into a Hotel to Save Money {Find out how much we're saving!}





Foxfyre said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > I came across this today.
> ...



 Yeah, but she probably doesn't have 150-year old pictures n stuff. Or sewing machines.



drifter said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



How do you feel about Wally Gator?


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 28, 2018)

Woke up this morning to snow.  Not a lot yet but it's still coming down, we're in the 4 - 10 inch range.
It's okay though, went to the store and cleaned them out of bread, milk and toilet paper......  Didn't need it but apparently it's what one's supposed to do if a storm is coming.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 28, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> See what I mean above. The angel and the clouds below and behind her are unfinished. But it is just a mess and I don't know if I can finish it well enough to bother.



Still doesn't look like a mess to me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 28, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > I came across this today.
> ...



Can't place Wally Gator.  I am like drifter that I was picky when it came to cartoons. Some I thoroughly enjoyed.  Others I barely tolerated until they were over.

I felt the same way about Saturday afternnoon double feature westerns at the movies.  Roy Rogers, Lash Larue, Audie Murphy, Hopalong Cassidy. . .woo hoo!  Gene Autry, Randolph Scott, Clayton Moore. . .yuck.


----------



## Oddball (Dec 28, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Woke up this morning to snow.  Not a lot yet but it's still coming down, we're in the 4 - 10 inch range.
> It's okay though, went to the store and cleaned them out of bread, milk and toilet paper......  Didn't need it but apparently it's what one's supposed to do if a storm is coming.


Rained half of yesterday, then snowed....Then froze overnight....Need to clear mom's stoop and walkway before packing up to make the annual migration west.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 28, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



I've always been the sober one.  I've been drunk once in my life, when I was 13 or so, and decided I didn't like alcohol.  Since then it's been many years of friends drinking and me being annoyed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 28, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



We used to party hard and while I've never been falling down drunk or to the point I couldn't remember the next day, I can't say that I've not been under the influence a number of times.   But the parties seemed pretty normal and just folks having fun.  Until one night I decided not to drink and was absolutely horrified at the 'fun' I was witnessing.    I was pretty much on the wagon after that and these days Hombre and I don't drink at all.  We are not uncomfortable and don't feel left out when others enjoy their wine or margaritas or whatever, but neither of us likes to be around drunks any more.  Were we like that when we drank?  Almost certainly we were.   But we are in no position to judge anybody.

I could relate to Drifter's post yesterday though.  When you are the only sober one, it is pretty boring.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 28, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > See what I mean above. The angel and the clouds below and behind her are unfinished. But it is just a mess and I don't know if I can finish it well enough to bother.
> ...


 Thanks, but the angel did not work so I painted it out. What I am left with is a cloudscape that has no meaning.
Which is disappointing, as an angel in the sun was one of my visions.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 28, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



I have been near falling down drunk,  gotten sick all over myself (ewww) and I've also driven 40 miles home, thru night construction on the hwy and not remembered how I got there until weeks later and that scared the crap right out of me enough to quit. I know I've pushed my limits and it's a miracle I wasn't in prison or dead. Now I may have a Margarita when we go out for Mexican food, or a glass of wine or champagne at New Years, but that's about it.

Funny or happy drunks aren't too bad, those that just like to have a good time. Then there's the sloppy slobbers that want to cry on your shoulder & tell you their life story. They aren't too bad as long as it doesn't last long & either they leave or pass out. But the worst are the mean drunks that only want to start trouble and that's when I've had enough. 

Luckily I don't spend that much time with drinkers anymore or I'd probably not have the tolerance or patience to put up with it at all. The older I get, the less I have (tolerance & patience or idiocy that is)


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 28, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Give yourself a bit of time and you'll figure out how to get what you want. Just don't give up on it


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 28, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I once rode home a few miles from a pub, and when I got off my motorbike I was so drunk I fell over.
Its funny to look back on but was dangerous and stupid.
I have not had a drink for over five years now and I never want to get drunk again.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 28, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Yes, I have taken a break from painting as if I can't paint an easy composition how will I do a more difficult picture that was my other vision. Its of a group of figures standing in a woodland with the sun streaming through the trees behind them. I was going to paint angels with wings, but I have decided against wings, and will just paint a group of ladies in long white dresses. I may have stopped painting for a while but have not given up yet.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 28, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm... very odd... maybe the board, or this thread, has reached it's limit on image data... IDK...
> ...


I have an old Kelly single bladed ax head.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 28, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Thanks a lot for those links, I have saved them all to my favorites.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 28, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I was channel surfing during a halftime last night and I watched about 10 minutes of an ax throwing championship. They were using single blade ax heads. It is a boring sport for me.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 28, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I do agree what I did back then was dangerous & stupid. It is hypocritical of me, but I won't let anyone drive if they are impaired. I have even hounded my kids to no end about the dangers, and told them to never ever drink & drive and if they have to, call me, call a taxi, call someone to come get them.. I don't care when, where or how......if they call me I'll either come myself or I'll find someone to get them. 
And I've also used scare tactics....by showing them severely wrecked cars and told them that I don't want to get THAT call and they don't want to be responsible for anyone else getting THAT call, or the lifetime of guilt they'd have to live with...….just because they didn't call for a ride.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 28, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


They usually have ax throwing games at Renaissance fairs, pay a couple of bucks and try to win a prize.  I musta looked like a sucker to the "barker"........ his mistake.  I'm terrible with knife throwing but I can take the wings off a fly in flight with an ax......


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 28, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



I agree the sport went downhill when they wouldn't allow people to be the target anymore...….something about safety rules or some such


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 28, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > I came across this today.
> ...



Never heard of it. LOL


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 28, 2018)

drifter said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Touche the Turtle?


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 28, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



No tippy either. I googled it though to see what wally was.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 28, 2018)

drifter said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Wally was big-time, like Yogi.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 28, 2018)

Marion Morrison I remember this one and it always made me irritated.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 28, 2018)

drifter said:


> Marion Morrison I remember this one and it always made me irritated.



I always liked that. 

Hey hey hey!


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 28, 2018)

Do you remember "afterschool" specials?


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 28, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison I remember this one and it always made me irritated.
> ...



There was a character on there that talked hebe wasba goingba toba the storeba....etc It just bugged me.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 28, 2018)

drifter said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Mushmouth.  The one with the hat over his face.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 28, 2018)

Also remember School Films? This one freaked me out. You eat the magic pancakes and its like our on an acid trip.


----------



## Oddball (Dec 28, 2018)

With sooooo much pure crap being passed off as watchable teevee, Penn & Teller's Fool Us is an oasis is a programming desert.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 28, 2018)

Supposed to go down into the teens tonight with a possible one to three more inches of snow........


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 28, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



I know/knew who they were but I think I was in that in between age then--too old to appreciate them and not yet old enough to appreciate them again.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 28, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Supposed to go down into the teens tonight with a possible one to three more inches of snow........



And you're in the Southwest?? 

And here we are in the Pacific Northwest with 40's, though it's supposed to drop into the low 30's/high 20's over the next few days. But so far, no schnoooow.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 28, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Supposed to go down into the teens tonight with a possible one to three more inches of snow........
> ...


From what I understand snow is rather rare here in Roswell, heck we had a couple of inches of snow a couple of winters back when we lived in El Paso TX.  
As for Roswell it's a ecosystem mix, the southwestern edge of the Great Plains and the northeastern tip of the Chihuahuan Desert blend together here so it gets hot in the summer and cold in the winter with the average annual snowfall being 3 inches.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 28, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Do you also remember Muttley, who apparently became so famous he had an emoji of himself???


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 28, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Our winter weather is a mixed bag....If & when we do get snow, it's usually not until Jan/Feb. and usually lasts only a day or two before melting. Though some years it's snowed as early as November and some years we don't get any snow. We can get just a few sprinkles or up to nearly a foot. 

About 5 or so years ago, it had snowed in my area every month from November to May...…..it didn't always last long or barely cover the road or grass, but flakes did show up. 

I'm kinda hoping for no snow at all this year.....I've got too much work outside to do


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 28, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


We need the moisture out here so I'm not complaining, the more the better.  Expecting another possible snow event next Tuesday.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 28, 2018)

We get plenty of moisture during the winter with rain in the low lands and  the snow hammering the mountains......I just hope next summer is not so dry anywhere in the west...….too many fires


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 28, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



The snow is fine.  What I'm not liking is this really cold weather that we have become so unaccustomed to.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 28, 2018)

I remember a few years ago it got cold in September, and I had to use heating. Now its the 29th December and I am sitting comfortably at my computer without trousers on, and I am not using any heater.

I remember when I was a boy sixty years ago there was deep snow every winter, and icicles a foot long hanging from the outside window frames. No one can tell me global warming is not real.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 29, 2018)

drifter said:


> Also remember School Films? This one freaked me out. You eat the magic pancakes and its like our on an acid trip.



We didn't have films when I was in school.  That is weird.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 29, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Drifter's friend's mother now homeless
Montrovant in difficult transition 
Nosmo's mom back in the hospital
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Beautress's friend EJ undergoing chemo.
Gracie & Mr. G for positive trend to continue.
Ringel and Mrs. R facing serious health challenges.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!_

We aren't here yet but we're working on it


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 29, 2018)

Ha, I got my new modem half an hour ago and I have set it up already. It is faster than the old one and they have not even connected me to fibre optic cables yet.


----------



## Oddball (Dec 29, 2018)

Saturday morning....First Tom & Jerry ever....Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 29, 2018)

Eek!  Black screen--can't play cartoon.  Why can't I play the cartoon?   No flash player.  Install flash player.  Can see cartoon. Cartoons were so much better back then.

My new PC desktop computer came yesterday despite the snowstorm, and I have been setting it up.  But my goodness I am having to install and add a lot of stuff to get it back to the user friendly machine my other one was  All the games, all the icons for frequently visited websites like Facebook, Twitter, USMB et al.

But so far no glitches.  Fast and efficient.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 29, 2018)

The extra snow we were supposed to get never materialized, the sun is out, temps in the upper 20s and the snow is melting fast.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 29, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Also remember School Films? This one freaked me out. You eat the magic pancakes and its like our on an acid trip.
> ...


We had the old driver's ed "scare" films.


----------



## beautress (Dec 29, 2018)

Thank you, Foxfyre for mentioning EJ. He just underwent his 4th Chemo session this past week and has two more to go in January. Two days after his chemo, he's in a lot of pain, so prayers are appreciated.  His daughter-in-law is an angel. She and his son take him 120 miles to the nearest VA treatment center.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 29, 2018)

beautress said:


> Thank you, Foxfyre for mentioning EJ. He just underwent his 4th Chemo session this past week and has two more to go in January. Two days after his chemo, he's in a lot of pain, so prayers are appreciated.  His daughter-in-law is an angel. She and his son take him 120 miles to the nearest VA treatment center.



I am so sorry to hear and of course prayers for him and his family and you too


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 29, 2018)

HI, I am online at 4.30 am British time, because I cannot sleep. I often do this and go back to bed in the morning for a couple of hours.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 29, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> HI, I am online at 4.30 am British time, because I cannot sleep. I often do this and go back to bed in the morning for a couple of hours.



it is getting close to bedtime here.  And at least there's no reason to be on a specific sleep schedule when we're retired.  At least most days.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 29, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > HI, I am online at 4.30 am British time, because I cannot sleep. I often do this and go back to bed in the morning for a couple of hours.
> ...



There is someone trying to sleep in the room above me. But I have a Labtec, quiet keyboard designed to be a soft touch. The old IBM keyboards used to make a loud click.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 29, 2018)

Hey guys....been busy decorating Anne's apt. Well, its ours too, but its her money I have been spending, lol. She wanted me to be the interior decorator...so thats what I have been doing. This is the results. Took me 10 days to do it, compliments of Amazon, ebay, goodwill and salvation army.
















The apt is very tiny...so she is already making noises in looking for a house. 3 bedroom so we can go with her until home calls. Sure..we will stay with her. She has been good to us. Of course we pay our share of rent, the deposit, 2/3 of the utilities because we are two and she is one...and we all share in other stuff too but the stuff in the apt is hers..not ours. Most of the funds we got went to the damn motel, I'm sorry to say. Some to the car, a bunch on food since eating out was our only option and basic bills we still had to pay. But at least she was not too stiff with decor she wanted and gave me free reign to make our living room livable and cozy even though when we do go home....none will go with us except a few personal items. Overall..I enjoyed myself doing it and kept my mind very busy!


----------



## Mindful (Dec 30, 2018)

Hey coffee drinkers:  

Murad IV of the Ottoman Empire would stalk the streets of Constantinople (modern Istanbul), yielding a 100lb broadsword and disguised as a commoner. He was on a covert mission to hunt down anyone drinking coffee and decapitate them – sometimes in mid-sip.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 30, 2018)

beautress said:


> Thank you, Foxfyre for mentioning EJ. He just underwent his 4th Chemo session this past week and has two more to go in January. Two days after his chemo, he's in a lot of pain, so prayers are appreciated.  His daughter-in-law is an angel. She and his son take him 120 miles to the nearest VA treatment center.



It is tough I know.  Hombre's sister simply could not tolerate the chemo and had to discontinue it.  So we have our fingers crossed for her all the time.  She too is on the list.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 30, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Hey coffee drinkers:
> 
> Murad IV of the Ottoman Empire would stalk the streets of Constantinople (modern Istanbul), yielding a 100lb broadsword and disguised as a commoner. He was on a covert mission to hunt down anyone drinking coffee and decapitate them – sometimes in mid-sip.
> 
> View attachment 237512



Ewwww.  What did he have against coffee?   Never fear though.  We seriously discourage decapitation here in the Coffee Shop.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 30, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Hey guys....been busy decorating Anne's apt. Well, its ours too, but its her money I have been spending, lol. She wanted me to be the interior decorator...so thats what I have been doing. This is the results. Took me 10 days to do it, compliments of Amazon, ebay, goodwill and salvation army.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful, comfortable, very livable Gracie.  And I would recognize decor a-la-Gracie anywhere now I think.    You really do have an eye for it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 30, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



I agree.  Sort of like watching a darts game.  Fun to do.  Not really a spectator sport though.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 30, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


That's why I was never able to watch the International Backpacking Championships........


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 30, 2018)

drifter said:


> Do you remember "afterschool" specials?



I'm too old for after school specials.   After school for us was chores or a job or dragging 'main'.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 30, 2018)

Oddball said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Woke up this morning to snow.  Not a lot yet but it's still coming down, we're in the 4 - 10 inch range.
> ...



I wish you were closer to us with a shovel and benevolent mind.    Here it is Sunday and little of our snow has melted and we haven't cleared it from the walks--ice underneath.  It has been really really cold for us--much below normal.  And they're talking more snow now beginning tomorrow.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 30, 2018)

beautress said:


> Thank you, Foxfyre for mentioning EJ. He just underwent his 4th Chemo session this past week and has two more to go in January. Two days after his chemo, he's in a lot of pain, so prayers are appreciated.  His daughter-in-law is an angel. She and his son take him 120 miles to the nearest VA treatment center.


Of course he's in my thoughts and best positive "vibes" coming his way, and yours!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 30, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Hey guys....been busy decorating Anne's apt. Well, its ours too, but its her money I have been spending, lol. She wanted me to be the interior decorator...so thats what I have been doing. This is the results. Took me 10 days to do it, compliments of Amazon, ebay, goodwill and salvation army.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks just about as cozy as anyone might like.  I'd live there in a heartbeat.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 30, 2018)

*For the Coffee Shop Crowd*


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 30, 2018)

Checking in.
It's been snowing here a fair amount, we've gotten about 10 inches this last week, or so.  Seems like every time I get my trails packed down it snows another couple of inches and I have to slog through it, again.  The temps have been in the teens, mostly, but are predicted to rise close to 40 over the next couple of days.
I've been getting out and visiting a bit over the holidays.  My brother-by-another-mother, with whom I usually spend Christmas, took a big hit at home from the earthquake.  One corner of his house dropped about a cinder block and a half and the whole place is tipped to the side.  It isn't totaled but will take some extensive repair work to set it right again.  Also, everywhere you go there are cracks and chips.  A couple of businesses have still not re-opened and there are some schools that will also not be repaired until later in the year.
I finally broke down and visited the doctor.  Living with pain is exhausting and I'm tired of limping about like a zombie.  So far, the neurologist confirmed that the tingling and numbness in my hands is carpal tunnel but he saw no indication of permanent damage.  I'm wearing wrist braces most of the time and will have a cortisone injection in a few weeks.  I've dealt with carpal tunnel before it is definitely something I can overcome.
The hip is another matter entirely.  Xrays indicate "significant" arthritis.  I'll see an orthopedist this coming Thursday and hope to set up a pain management program.  There's on other issue, but I will wait until it has been positively identified before making it any bigger.  Just cross your hooks.
Ain't is great, a bunch of old folks discussing their aches and pains. I am now part of the tribe.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 30, 2018)

Another 4 day w/e, woe is me.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 30, 2018)

And the last 24 hours of 2018 have begun.  So long and good riddance 

That soccer team in Thailand was rescued.  But those awful fires out west destroyed so many lives and homes.

My beloved Pittsburgh Pirates finished the season with a winning record,  but my alma mater, The Ohio State University lost to Purdue and are now on the outside looking in as another team from the south is poised to be football champions again.  That gets boring.

On the home front, Mom continues to fill us with anxiety as her health adventures continue to raise the stakes.  January brings Daisy the Mutt’s tenth birthday and my own a week from then.

The Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate will finally be debt free once the last payment on the equity loan is submitted in May.

My brother and Sister-in-law are planning a vacation in my favorite decadent American city, New Orleans in October.  I’m headed back to New York City after Easter.

So it goes.  I’ll tack a new calendar to the kitchen wall Tuesday morning as pictures of the Rose Parade flash across the TV.

Happy New Year everybody!


----------



## Kat (Dec 30, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Hey guys....been busy decorating Anne's apt. Well, its ours too, but its her money I have been spending, lol. She wanted me to be the interior decorator...so thats what I have been doing. This is the results. Took me 10 days to do it, compliments of Amazon, ebay, goodwill and salvation army.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Very cozy. I always love your touch!


----------



## beautress (Dec 31, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Checking in.
> It's been snowing here a fair amount, we've gotten about 10 inches this last week, or so.  Seems like every time I get my trails packed down it snows another couple of inches and I have to slog through it, again.  The temps have been in the teens, mostly, but are predicted to rise close to 40 over the next couple of days.
> I've been getting out and visiting a bit over the holidays.  My brother-by-another-mother, with whom I usually spend Christmas, took a big hit at home from the earthquake.  One corner of his house dropped about a cinder block and a half and the whole place is tipped to the side.  It isn't totaled but will take some extensive repair work to set it right again.  Also, everywhere you go there are cracks and chips.  A couple of businesses have still not re-opened and there are some schools that will also not be repaired until later in the year.
> I finally broke down and visited the doctor.  Living with pain is exhausting and I'm tired of limping about like a zombie.  So far, the neurologist confirmed that the tingling and numbness in my hands is carpal tunnel but he saw no indication of permanent damage.  I'm wearing wrist braces most of the time and will have a cortisone injection in a few weeks.  I've dealt with carpal tunnel before it is definitely something I can overcome.
> ...


Bless you, Gallantwarrior. Stay warm and fight it one symptom at a time. That Blue Stuff and another product I use--have to go upstairs to find it, thought--help painful knees from the outside, and turmeric helps joints on the inside along with Osteobiflex and don't ask me why, but changing drinking habits to green tea helps a lot. Your best bet is to go to a doctor of osteopathy and get a calcium test to make sure your parathyroids are working okay in case you're growing bone spurs here and there. An endocrinologist's opinion also can help determine those kinds of problems. 

Prayers up for everyone experiencing all those immune system disorders. If you're not sure what you have, list your symptoms into your search engine. You'd be surprised how close you can come to knowing what's wrong, and how soon you need to see an md or a certified homeopathic health specialist if you have a 75% chance of developing an allergy to medicines you have to put aside due to obnoxious side effects. Don't give up until your doctor's examination can put you on the right path. If you are over 65, you should have a medical exam every other year. Vitamins are now specific for sex and over 50 needs. It will help you pick the right vitamin--some are heart-specific, some are for more active people, and even some zero in on eye health. Before you go to the doctor, make a list of symptoms that make you feel bad, tired, sleepless, irritable, and so on. I wish you all health and happiness for 2019.

Love ya!
freedombecki (aka beautress, now.)


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 31, 2018)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Drifter's friend's mother now homeless
Montrovant in difficult transition 
Nosmo's mom back in the hospital
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Beautress's friend EJ undergoing chemo.
Gracie & Mr. G for positive trend to continue.
Ringel and Mrs. R facing serious health challenges.
GallantWarrior for healing and wellness.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!_

*Claire Morgan on New Year's Eve*


----------



## Oddball (Dec 31, 2018)

Annual Twilight Zone marathon on SciFi today...Thin Man movies on TCM....Black-and-white re-runs and TCM are pretty much as good as teevee gets anymore.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 31, 2018)

Oddball said:


> Annual Twilight Zone marathon on SciFi today...Thin Man movies on TCM....Black-and-white re-runs and TCM are pretty much as good as teevee gets anymore.



We have two cable channels that pretty much run the old TV shows from the 60's, 70's, 80's pretty much 24/7 and the Hallmark Channel also runs a lot of old shows after New Years and they are done with their back to back 2-month long Christmas movie marathon.  But we do enjoy those channels.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 31, 2018)

beautress said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Checking in.
> ...





beautress said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Checking in.
> ...


Thanks for the tips, Becki.  I know about turmeric and other herbals.  I just get lax with regular dosages.  I've been pretty good about the Celebrex the doctor prescribed for me instead of ibuprofen.  It seems to work pretty well.  I'm also keeping a daily bp log, as per doc's instructions.  If I can peel off a few pounds, I'll have the bp under control, too.
An unfortunate fact of my life is my work schedule.  I've worked grave shift now over 20 years, so I think the hours are more-or-less natural for me at this point.  I don't get a lot of good sleep, though.  I live on about 3-4 hours a day and cat naps in between.  Eating is also a challenge.  Even though I've been making healthy meals to take to work, getting time to sit down and eat them is trickier.  You all shouldn't fret about me.  As things go, I'm doing well.  My complaints are common for someone my age and I have a good idea how to deal with most of them without killing myself.  There are many others here who need prayers and best wishes.
You take care of yourself and I wish for you a healthy, happy, and productive New Year!
Lee


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 31, 2018)

I visited friends this weekend, and went an played paintball for the first time in 15 years or so.  I used a rental gun and mask, which sucked; the rental guns are inaccurate as hell.  I also played while wearing glasses, which I did not used to do, as I wore contacts when I last played.  That wasn't great either.  I fell a few times because it was wet and muddy, hurting my hip, arm, and a knee.  Still, it was fun enough, although I'm still feeling sore today (we went on Saturday) which just reminds me I'm getting old.  

The little one is going to be visiting family tomorrow, but she's here for New Year's, so we'll have fun tonight.  She's just getting dressed after taking a bath now, a bath that she was in for almost 2 hours.    She has a bunch of things to clean around the house (it's gotten messy from Christmas presents, especially since she was out with her dad for a few days), but hopefully we'll have some play time before her mom gets home.

I hope everyone has a great New Year's.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 31, 2018)

Happy new year. Its still 5 hours to go in Britain, but its already 2019 in Australia.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 31, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Annual Twilight Zone marathon on SciFi today...Thin Man movies on TCM....Black-and-white re-runs and TCM are pretty much as good as teevee gets anymore.
> ...





Montrovant said:


> I visited friends this weekend, and went an played paintball for the first time in 15 years or so.  I used a rental gun and mask, which sucked; the rental guns are inaccurate as hell.  I also played while wearing glasses, which I did not used to do, as I wore contacts when I last played.  That wasn't great either.  I fell a few times because it was wet and muddy, hurting my hip, arm, and a knee.  Still, it was fun enough, although I'm still feeling sore today (we went on Saturday) which just reminds me I'm getting old.
> 
> The little one is going to be visiting family tomorrow, but she's here for New Year's, so we'll have fun tonight.  She's just getting dressed after taking a bath now, a bath that she was in for almost 2 hours.    She has a bunch of things to clean around the house (it's gotten messy from Christmas presents, especially since she was out with her dad for a few days), but hopefully we'll have some play time before her mom gets home.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great New Year's.


Paintball sounds fun.  I haven't done that for many years, either, but may try again if my daughter and granddaughters ever come visiting again.  There's an entertainment place that features paintball, among other things.
Good luck in your ventures this coming year, Montro!


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 31, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> I remember a few years ago it got cold in September, and I had to use heating. Now its the 29th December and I am sitting comfortably at my computer without trousers on, and I am not using any heater.
> 
> I remember when I was a boy sixty years ago there was deep snow every winter, and icicles a foot long hanging from the outside window frames. No one can tell me global warming is not real.





Illogical.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 31, 2018)

We have been moved from a winter storm watch to a winter storm warning.  Solid overcast now.  Too early to tell if the predicted east canyon winds will create the 'snow hole' over Albuquerque which lessens our potential for a lot of snow accumulation right here in the city.  A whole bunch is predicted for the surrounding area though.  Hombre has been out for awhile--going to the bank, making mercy runs to take prescriptions and groceries to Dana and Aunt Betty, etc. in advance of the storm.

Looks like we won't be going out for New Year's Eve.  But then we haven't gone out on New Year's Even in probably 20 years.  We are on Mountain Time here, two hours behind New York.  But we'll likely watch the ball drop in Times Square in New York City and snuggle into bed for the night.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 31, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I remember a few years ago it got cold in September, and I had to use heating. Now its the 29th December and I am sitting comfortably at my computer without trousers on, and I am not using any heater.
> ...



Not to him.  And not debatable in the Coffee Shop please.     Happy New Year Unkotare.  Are you doing anything fun for New Year's Eve?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 31, 2018)

Here, it's 40F and all that snow is melting and turning to ice.  High broken overcast with no snow in sight and it's windy.  We call them chinook winds, warm and strong.  Mixed blessings, weather-wise.  The partner is getting a load of hay and I hope he gets back safely.  Roads are treacherous when things start melting like this.
Our New Year's dinner is in the "slow cooker".  In an off-grid version, I have a cast iron dutch oven on a heat ring on top of the wood-burning stove.  Does a great job, as good as any electric cooker, in about the same amount of time.  Oh, we'll be having pulled pork sammiches with appropriate side dishes.  Nom, nom!!!


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 31, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Here, it's 40F and all that snow is melting and turning to ice.  High broken overcast with no snow in sight and it's windy.  We call them chinook winds, warm and strong.  Mixed blessings, weather-wise.  The partner is getting a load of hay and I hope he gets back safely.  Roads are treacherous when things start melting like this.
> Our New Year's dinner is in the "slow cooker".  In an off-grid version, I have a cast iron dutch oven on a heat ring on top of the wood-burning stove.  Does a great job, as good as any electric cooker, in about the same amount of time.  Oh, we'll be having pulled pork sammiches with appropriate side dishes.  Nom, nom!!!



I have used a similar off-grid version of a slow cooker, only at the time I didn't have a cast iron Dutch oven & just used a heavy pot on the woodstove. Now that I have a Dutch oven, actually 2-one with legs and one without, it hasn't been cold enough here to keep a fire going long enough to cook anything. Even though we have electric stove for most cooking and a woodstove for heat.....I do like to put a pot on the fire & let it cook. Maybe now  that it's our COLD season (Jan/Feb), I'll be able to keep the fire going and I'll cook up some of the bones I've got saved in the freezer for a broth canning session. I like to let it simmer for atleast a couple of days. Since I do that in a huge 10(?) gallon pot, it's easier to put it on the woodstove & save a lot of trouble in my small kitchen for regular meals. Once I'm ready to can it up, I'll save some out for soup or stew to go in the Dutch oven & back on the fire. 


btw...…..we all need prayers for our own unique situations, and that goes for you & yours too.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 31, 2018)

Even though we're super warm right now, 40F outside!!, I keep the wood stove heating and am giving the propane "kicker" a rest. Using propane is expensive, but burning wood requires a sweat equity investment.  Tomorrow, we are cutting down one of our beetle killed spruce and converting it to firewood.  Beetle-killed spruce is good standing firewood when all the other stuff is buried under several inches, or feet, of snow.


----------



## 007 (Dec 31, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Even though we're super warm right now, 40F outside!!, I keep the wood stove heating and am giving the propane "kicker" a rest. Using propane is expensive, but burning wood requires a sweat equity investment.  Tomorrow, we are cutting down one of our beetle killed spruce and converting it to firewood.  Beetle-killed spruce is good standing firewood when all the other stuff is buried under several inches, or feet, of snow.


Snowing like crazy here right now, heavy wet stuff. Going to make the roads slick for all the merry makers tonight. I might have to finally break out the John Deere and do a little snow blowing.

I have a nice little glass window wood burning stove. Isn't installed but I keep it. Never know when that might just save the day. I have plenty wood to burn if something ever happened and I needed it. That ole prepper mentality again.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 31, 2018)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Even though we're super warm right now, 40F outside!!, I keep the wood stove heating and am giving the propane "kicker" a rest. Using propane is expensive, but burning wood requires a sweat equity investment.  Tomorrow, we are cutting down one of our beetle killed spruce and converting it to firewood.  Beetle-killed spruce is good standing firewood when all the other stuff is buried under several inches, or feet, of snow.
> ...


Nothing wrong with being prepared.  Of course, that's from someone who has chosen to live off grid.  I recently found a 6 installment BBC series about monastery farms in the Tudor times.  Really interesting stuff.  I'll be building a wattle fence, although I'll substitute t-posts for the uprights and alder.  If it works on goats, I'll be pleased.  I suspect the goats might just eat the fence, though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 31, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Even though we're super warm right now, 40F outside!!, I keep the wood stove heating and am giving the propane "kicker" a rest. Using propane is expensive, but burning wood requires a sweat equity investment.  Tomorrow, we are cutting down one of our beetle killed spruce and converting it to firewood.  Beetle-killed spruce is good standing firewood when all the other stuff is buried under several inches, or feet, of snow.



I wish we had some 40 degree weather to get rid of the ice on the walks and driveway.  I can't remember EVER that Albuquerque had a whole week of right at freezing or below freezing days.  So unusual for us as average late Dec/January daytime temps are in the mid to upper 40's range.  This is more like northern Kansas weather that we moved here to get away from.


----------



## 007 (Dec 31, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Even though we're super warm right now, 40F outside!!, I keep the wood stove heating and am giving the propane "kicker" a rest. Using propane is expensive, but burning wood requires a sweat equity investment.  Tomorrow, we are cutting down one of our beetle killed spruce and converting it to firewood.  Beetle-killed spruce is good standing firewood when all the other stuff is buried under several inches, or feet, of snow.
> ...


That is odd. We had a really warm November, and December is adding up about the same way. We've had lots of days above normal temps. We keep getting that southern wind. I'm not complaining though, because when it decides to start coming out of Canada it gets cold real fast.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 31, 2018)

Strange times, Foxy, strange times.  Now I'm hoping the partner can get up to this place, the road is nothing but deep slush and almost impassible.  He's towing a trailer full of hay, which we desperately need.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 31, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> *For the Coffee Shop Crowd*


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 31, 2018)

Mmm, mmm, good!  Just got in from working outside, feeding, watering, yanno...stuff.  The house is redolent with the smell of that slow cooking pork.  
Partner made it up the drive just fine.  When things melt like this, the snow packs down, getting firmer.  
The goats all got extra rations and my does and kids got fresh apples.  I usually buy them greens (kale and spinach) when the local super market marks down their produce stock.  No such luck right now, so apples it is.
It's getting too dark to work outside, so I think we're in for the night.  Partner got a dominoes game for Christmas, maybe we'll have to alternate with Cribbage?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 31, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Our winter weather is a mixed bag....If & when we do get snow, it's usually not until Jan/Feb. and usually lasts only a day or two before melting. Though some years it's snowed as early as November and some years we don't get any snow. We can get just a few sprinkles or up to nearly a foot.
> 
> About 5 or so years ago, it had snowed in my area every month from November to May...…..it didn't always last long or barely cover the road or grass, but flakes did show up.
> 
> I'm kinda hoping for no snow at all this year.....I've got too much work outside to do



Ours is too. It may freeze a time or 3..or not..

Could be 82 on Christmas..Hopefully cooler.

I ain't mad, I love where I'm from.

Snow? Have not seen since I was 4...in Utah. 

Tubing down a mountainside with..like..a lot of cousins in a chain-tube thing.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 31, 2018)

My latest invention is a complete success!  Look for it on store shelves beginning on January 15, 2019.  I call it “Magic Water”.  It will come in a 1 quart bottle.  Inside the bottle is a pint of highly classified magical liquid.  You simply add 1 pint of fresh water and place the cap back on the bottle and then give it a couple of good shakes.  What you will end up with is a full quart of fresh drinking water.  This product could be valuable to areas prone to water shortages due to drought or extreme climate conditions.  If you would like to invest in my newest creation simply contact me for details.  Product not available in Idaho.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 31, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> My latest invention is a complete success!  Look for it on store shelves beginning on January 15, 2019.  I call it “Magic Water”.  It will come in a 1 quart bottle.  Inside the bottle is a pint of highly classified magical liquid.  You simply add 1 pint of fresh water and place the cap back on the bottle and then give it a couple of good shakes.  What you will end up with is a full quart of fresh drinking water.  This product could be valuable to areas prone to water shortages due to drought or extreme climate conditions.  If you would like to invest in my newest creation simply contact me for details.  Product not available in Idaho.




Sounds kinda cwazay. I'd rather drink hosewater.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 31, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> My latest invention is a complete success!  Look for it on store shelves beginning on January 15, 2019.  I call it “Magic Water”.  It will come in a 1 quart bottle.  Inside the bottle is a pint of highly classified magical liquid.  You simply add 1 pint of fresh water and place the cap back on the bottle and then give it a couple of good shakes.  What you will end up with is a full quart of fresh drinking water.  This product could be valuable to areas prone to water shortages due to drought or extreme climate conditions.  If you would like to invest in my newest creation simply contact me for details.  Product not available in Idaho.


I already hold the patent for dehydrated water........


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## 007 (Dec 31, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Mmm, mmm, good!  Just got in from working outside, feeding, watering, yanno...stuff.  The house is redolent with the smell of that slow cooking pork.
> Partner made it up the drive just fine.  When things melt like this, the snow packs down, getting firmer.
> The goats all got extra rations and my does and kids got fresh apples.  I usually buy them greens (kale and spinach) when the local super market marks down their produce stock.  No such luck right now, so apples it is.
> It's getting too dark to work outside, so I think we're in for the night.  Partner got a dominoes game for Christmas, maybe we'll have to alternate with Cribbage?


"Redolent"... GOOD WORK, pard. I hadn't heard that one before. Had to look it up. 

I love Cribbage. Wish I had someone around here to play that with. Back in the day when I lived in Montana they'd have Cribbage tournaments. Loads of fun. 15-2, 15-4 and there ain't no more...


----------



## beautress (Dec 31, 2018)

Happy New Year, everyone!

​


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 31, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Our winter weather is a mixed bag....If & when we do get snow, it's usually not until Jan/Feb. and usually lasts only a day or two before melting. Though some years it's snowed as early as November and some years we don't get any snow. We can get just a few sprinkles or up to nearly a foot.
> ...



I don't think it's ever been 82 on Christmas here and probably not even 62. We've been in the 30's & 40's with rain until yesterday it cleared off and dropped into the high 20's last night and about that again tonight. Days are sunny but still cold.

No snow here yet this season and that's ok with me cause #2 drives to school and I don't want him to drive in snow.....not yet, he's still not experienced enough for that...….atleast in my mind.

When I was a kid, my Dad and some friends would hook a tube to the back of the car and pull us around. Just one though, no chains. That was a lot of fun, until we rolled the tube going around a corner and I did a face plant in the snow.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 31, 2018)

Big Black Dog said:


> My latest invention is a complete success!  Look for it on store shelves beginning on January 15, 2019.  I call it “Magic Water”.  It will come in a 1 quart bottle.  Inside the bottle is a pint of highly classified magical liquid.  You simply add 1 pint of fresh water and place the cap back on the bottle and then give it a couple of good shakes.  What you will end up with is a full quart of fresh drinking water.  This product could be valuable to areas prone to water shortages due to drought or extreme climate conditions.  If you would like to invest in my newest creation simply contact me for details.  Product not available in Idaho.




That 'magic' liquid isn't yellow......is it???


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 31, 2018)

blackhawk said:


>



Same to you & yours...…...but we still have another 3 1/2 hours before it's official


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 31, 2018)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Mmm, mmm, good!  Just got in from working outside, feeding, watering, yanno...stuff.  The house is redolent with the smell of that slow cooking pork.
> ...



When I was a kid, my Dad and a buddy of his would play cribbage atleast once a week and it drove me NUTS....Mainly cause they'd argue, call each other choice names....then the counting  When I knew they'd get together, I left


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 31, 2018)

How the hell do the forum adverts know I am interested in the London exhibition of Burne Jones.? I looked him up on google, and now I am targeted with adds here.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 31, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> How the hell do the forum adverts know I am interested in the London exhibition of Burne Jones.? I looked him up on google, and now I am targeted with adds here.



I don't think that's USMB.  Blame google.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 1, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> How the hell do the forum adverts know I am interested in the London exhibition of Burne Jones.? I looked him up on google, and now I am targeted with adds here.



That kind of stuff has been going on for awhile now...….all of your online activity is being tracked so that you see advertisements or suggested sites or??? that are tailored to your interests based on your activity. Things you see are not necessarily the same as what I or anyone else sees. Something to do with algorithms. 

It can get really kinda creepy


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 1, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Drifter's friend's mother now homeless
Montrovant in difficult transition 
Nosmo's mom back in the hospital
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Beautress's friend EJ undergoing chemo.
Gracie & Mr. G for positive trend to continue.
Ringel and Mrs. R facing serious health challenges.
GallantWarrior for healing and wellness.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!_
_
*Goodbye 2018.  You have had your good points but for many of us, you were a particularly stressful year.  So we bid you adieu with some thanks and a few good riddances and look forward to blessings in a brand new year ahead.  Hello. . .*




_


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 1, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> How the hell do the forum adverts know I am interested in the London exhibition of Burne Jones.? I looked him up on google, and now I am targeted with adds here.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 1, 2019)

Happy New Year everybody.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 1, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Our winter weather is a mixed bag....If & when we do get snow, it's usually not until Jan/Feb. and usually lasts only a day or two before melting. Though some years it's snowed as early as November and some years we don't get any snow. We can get just a few sprinkles or up to nearly a foot.
> ...



Marion, roughly where ARE you from?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 1, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



FL


----------



## Mindful (Jan 1, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



Roughly. lol.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 1, 2019)

Happy New Year's Day.

ET: ninth time.

Ben Hur: 4th

Can't take Chitty Chitty Bang Bang.

And Dr Zhivago.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 1, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Ah.  Well you're in good company with our other Coffee Shoppers who live there as well as nearby in Georgia and Alabama.  I still remember the episode of "Golden Girls? when their flight was cancelled or something and they were stranded on Christmas Eve.  And then Sophia looked out and announced it was snowing.  Wet and wimpy it was but it was snowing.

That was decades ago.  Funny how things like that get stuck in the memory banks.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 1, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Happy New Year's Day.
> 
> ET: ninth time.
> 
> ...



Dr. Zhivago is an extremely well done and in many ways a beautiful film.  But I don't choose it to watch  because for me it is a real downer and it does't really end.  It just stops.  That bothers me in a way I have not been able to fully articulate.

I want movies that leave me feeling satisfied with the results even if the movie itself isn't a cheerful or happy movie.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 1, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> How the hell do the forum adverts know I am interested in the London exhibition of Burne Jones.? I looked him up on google, and now I am targeted with adds here.


You're lucky.  For some strange reason, Google seems to think I need a date, Chinese, Russian, Japanese girls popping up all over the place!  But apparently, I seem to still need little blue pills?  I can only laugh my ass off...


----------



## Mindful (Jan 1, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Happy New Year's Day.
> ...



It's just that the powers-that-be show  these films  when they've run out of all programming options. Hoping it will shut us up.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 1, 2019)

Happy New Year, all y'all!  Beautiful sunrise this morning (it's 10:10 am), the wind is up.  It's already 32 degrees and expected to be warmer. I just hope we can drop at least one of these big spruce trees. I need firewood and one of these bad boys will provide at least a few weeks worth of warmth.
The older dog learned how to jump the fence of her goat pen last night.  Amazing what they'll do when the fireworks started.  She spent a comfortable night tied up to the (padded) bench under the front porch.  Partner just gave her breakfast and a drink of water.
I have to make some significant changes in my life this year, health issues demand it be done.  My daughter is trying to bully me the way she bullies her friends into doing what's best for them.  I'm already well aware of what I need to do and how I should best do it, but she insists on being a pest.  After losing her "stepmother" last summer, she's pretty leary about losing anyone else.  On one hand, I don't blame her, on the other, I want to be left alone.
Well, I raise a glass to one and all with hopes that the best will come to each of you this coming year.  Good health and happiness!
Lee


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 1, 2019)

For Dajjal


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 1, 2019)

That guy is my oldest granddaughter's hero.  She watches his shows all the time.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 1, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> That guy is my oldest granddaughter's hero.  She watches his shows all the time.



The Deadpool movies have had some of the best, most clever movie advertising I've ever seen.  There is a trailer for the second movie that spoofs Bob Ross.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 1, 2019)

It has been snowing all day in Albuquerque without any breaks and it continues to snow.  Moderate at times but mostly light snow so we're not getting a lot of accumulation--maybe 2 to 3 inches--but this is not normal Albuquerque weather.


----------



## SeaGal (Jan 1, 2019)

Happy New Year coffee shop friends!...from sunny Florida - nearly 80 today and got a sunburn working in the garden...life is tough!  Hope for a Happy and Prosperous 2019 for us all.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 1, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> It has been snowing all day in Albuquerque without any breaks and it continues to snow.  Moderate at times but mostly light snow so we're not getting a lot of accumulation--maybe 2 to 3 inches--but this is not normal Albuquerque weather.


It's been raining here.  Probably not normal Albuquerque weather, either.  Sure as heck isn't normal Alaskan weather, not in January.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 1, 2019)

It was like 84 here today. 

At least it's not freezing and cooled off tonight. 

We had a family get-together today.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 1, 2019)

Gray as gray can be here the last three days.  Light rain the for two days.  Must be something like a day in winter above the Arctic Circle.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 1, 2019)

So it's raining in Michigan and Alaska and snowing In Albuquerque.  Did somebody flip the world over last night or something?


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 1, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> So it's raining in Michigan and Alaska and snowing In Albuquerque.  Did somebody flip the world over last night or something?



And it's NOT raining, snowing or blowing in Washington.....go figure. We've had sunny days these past few days, but still cold....always makes me want for spring


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 2, 2019)

Hi all, hope everyone had a great New Years.  This Friday they put the shunt in the wife to start chemo then start the chemo next week.  Since it's a new year we will have to pay insurance deductibles which will be a minimum of $3500 so I'm checking out every charitable organization that provides financial help with deductibles and co pays plus considering starting a GoFundMe page for the wife.  The first 6 months of chemo will cost a total of $20K, thank God insurance will cover most of it.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 2, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Hi all, hope everyone had a great New Years.  This Friday they put the shunt in the wife to start chemo then start the chemo next week.  Since it's a new year we will have to pay insurance deductibles which will be a minimum of $3500 so I'm checking out every charitable organization that provides financial help with deductibles and co pays plus considering starting a GoFundMe page for the wife.  The first 6 months of chemo will cost a total of $20K, thank God insurance will cover most of it.


Seems like a stressful way to start the year, Ringel.  Let's all pull for you and the Mrs and bring in 2020 with much better news and lots less stress.  In the meantime, you are both in my thoughts.  Good luck with the funding, too.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 2, 2019)

Back with the weather report from the so-called Frozen North.  It's up to 36F and the sun isn't even risen yet.  It's been alternating between rain and wet, heavy snow all night and it's more like late March than the beginning of January.  There were about two feet of snow on the roof, which has all sloughed off and made nice piles of icy snow along the sides of the house.  The warmer temps are welcome, it's the soggy side-effects that make life challenging.
Clearing up the Christmas stuff today.  While pretty, it does make quite a clutter.  I won't claim to be the tidiest person around, but I do dislike extreme clutter and not being able to move things to clean.  
Well, I'll check back later.  It seems a little slow here right now.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 2, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Hi all, hope everyone had a great New Years.  This Friday they put the shunt in the wife to start chemo then start the chemo next week.  Since it's a new year we will have to pay insurance deductibles which will be a minimum of $3500 so I'm checking out every charitable organization that provides financial help with deductibles and co pays plus considering starting a GoFundMe page for the wife.  The first 6 months of chemo will cost a total of $20K, thank God insurance will cover most of it.



If you do start a GFM, please be sure to post it to the board here


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 2, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Hi all, hope everyone had a great New Years.  This Friday they put the shunt in the wife to start chemo then start the chemo next week.  Since it's a new year we will have to pay insurance deductibles which will be a minimum of $3500 so I'm checking out every charitable organization that provides financial help with deductibles and co pays plus considering starting a GoFundMe page for the wife.  The first 6 months of chemo will cost a total of $20K, thank God insurance will cover most of it.



By all means go for whatever resources are available.  Will the treatments be in Roswell?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 2, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, hope everyone had a great New Years.  This Friday they put the shunt in the wife to start chemo then start the chemo next week.  Since it's a new year we will have to pay insurance deductibles which will be a minimum of $3500 so I'm checking out every charitable organization that provides financial help with deductibles and co pays plus considering starting a GoFundMe page for the wife.  The first 6 months of chemo will cost a total of $20K, thank God insurance will cover most of it.
> ...


Yes, for now.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 2, 2019)

Yikes!  So, it's time to rack my two batches of mead, moving them into new carboys (fermentation vessels).  The first one I have dubbed "Gingerbread Cyser", based using apple juice (instead of water), honey, and the typical spices used making gingerbread.  Of course, I need to function briefly as a syphon pump and usually get a taste of the product.  While still harsh, it is mellowing into a tasty brew.  It'll make great Christmas presents for those deserving in 2019.  The second batch is a tried and true "Tripleberry" featuring blueberries, blackberries, and raspberries.  I'll be taking a sample of that to the brew shop where I buy my supplies.  A sample will get me a 10% discount.  Later this week, I'll be starting a batch of dry mead, basically honey and water.  This will be my first batch using my own well water...woo-hoo!


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 2, 2019)

Here it is 2019!  And on this day, my first official interaction was buying my license plates (a sticker applied to the old physical plate).  I had to sign and date my application at the BMV and I got the date right first shot out of the box!

A small triumph but it showed me that all the neuro-synapses were firing properly.

It's a good things no we don't us the Chinese calendar!  I might have signed and dated it Year of the Horse and been very embarrassed!


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 2, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> Here it is 2019!  And on this day, my first official interaction was buying my license plates (a sticker applied to the old physical plate).  I had to sign and date my application at the BMV and I got the date right first shot out of the box!
> 
> A small triumph but it showed me that all the neuro-synapses were firing properly.
> 
> It's a good things no we don't us the Chinese calendar!  I might have signed and dated it Year of the Horse and been very embarrassed!



As this is currently the Year of the Dog until Feb 5th when it becomes the Year of the Pig, Earth Pig to be exact I can understand your embarrassment. 



But to be perfectly honest I've done similar when writing out a check and somehow put my birthdate instead or filling out a form & put my old address, that I haven't lived at in 20 years


----------



## Gracie (Jan 2, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Checking in.
> It's been snowing here a fair amount, we've gotten about 10 inches this last week, or so.  Seems like every time I get my trails packed down it snows another couple of inches and I have to slog through it, again.  The temps have been in the teens, mostly, but are predicted to rise close to 40 over the next couple of days.
> I've been getting out and visiting a bit over the holidays.  My brother-by-another-mother, with whom I usually spend Christmas, took a big hit at home from the earthquake.  One corner of his house dropped about a cinder block and a half and the whole place is tipped to the side.  It isn't totaled but will take some extensive repair work to set it right again.  Also, everywhere you go there are cracks and chips.  A couple of businesses have still not re-opened and there are some schools that will also not be repaired until later in the year.
> I finally broke down and visited the doctor.  Living with pain is exhausting and I'm tired of limping about like a zombie.  So far, the neurologist confirmed that the tingling and numbness in my hands is carpal tunnel but he saw no indication of permanent damage.  I'm wearing wrist braces most of the time and will have a cortisone injection in a few weeks.  I've dealt with carpal tunnel before it is definitely something I can overcome.
> ...


Awww....I love having you as part of the OldFolks Tribe! You might not be thrilled about it, but misery loves company! 
Tumeric. Eat it. Lots of it. Put it in everything. And it helps that it tastes good, lol. My RA is really acting up this past month due to the stress..and cold weather doesn't help. But so far, I am not completely disabled. I like to think the Tumeric helps.

Hugs and more hugs!


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 2, 2019)

Gracie How are you & Mr G doing? Are you getting settled in with your roomie?


----------



## Mindful (Jan 3, 2019)

Regarding Gracie; the UK Sky News sent a British journalist  up to Paradise, to survey the devastating aftermath, and give a report on it. We saw on our TV's all the burnt out cars, and remnants of houses sticking up all around the area. He made an interesting observation that, it took months if not years to destroy a city like Raqqa, yet nature needed only  two and a half hours to reduce a sizeable town like Paradise to virtually nothing.

Will it all be rebuilt?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 3, 2019)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Checking in.
> ...


Thanks, Gracie, and many warm hugs back atcha!  
Yup, I'll be adding turmeric to my dietary regimen, also garlic.  Garlic is supposed to be helpful with the blood pressure issue, too.  And, since no one can get close enough, I'll avoid colds and flu!  LOL.  I always liked "Mork and Mindy" because the aliens aged backwards.  Somehow, that seems a lot more fair then getting old and realizing all the time and energy you wasted getting there!
I'm off to the orthopedist, I'll be back to visit again later.
Happy New Year to you, Mr. G, and Anne.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 3, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Regarding Gracie; the UK Sky News sent a British journalist  up to Paradise, to survey the devastating aftermath, and give a report on it. We saw on our TV's all the burnt out cars, and remnants of houses sticking up all around the area. He made an interesting observation that, it took months if not years to destroy a city like Raqqa, yet nature needed only  two and a half hours to reduce a sizeable town like Paradise to virtually nothing.
> 
> Will it all be rebuilt?



Well probably most of the homeowners and businesses were insured and the owners still own the land that the structures were sitting on.  So probably some, maybe a lot, of them will choose to rebuild instead of starting all over somewhere else and leaving behind land of no little value to anybody but them.  Those who lost loved ones or who were especially traumatized might not consider that an option for them.

Of course photos and memorabilia and items especially cherished by the owners can never be replaced when they are destroyed by something like that.

As an aside, that may or may not be relative to the people of Paradise,. . .

Hombre (my hubby) was an all lines general insurance adjuster qualified to work complicated and major losses.  And he was on the front lines to work the Los Alamos Cerro Grande fire in 2000 that took out more than 400 homes.  A lot of those homes were pretty mundane, once government housing dating back to the 1940's and 50's before Los Alamos, once a closed high security government community, was opened up to be just like any other town.  The homeowners did rebuild and were able to rebuild with much nicer homes than the ones that were destroyed.  So the folks whose homes were spared were actually a little miffed that they didn't get in on that insurance bonanza too.

There was no loss of life in Los Alamos though--there was time for people to get out.  Many died in Paradise.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 3, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Regarding Gracie; the UK Sky News sent a British journalist  up to Paradise, to survey the devastating aftermath, and give a report on it. We saw on our TV's all the burnt out cars, and remnants of houses sticking up all around the area. He made an interesting observation that, it took months if not years to destroy a city like Raqqa, yet nature needed only  two and a half hours to reduce a sizeable town like Paradise to virtually nothing.
> ...



A tragic loss. Can not be replaced.


----------



## 007 (Jan 3, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I take a garlic capsule with my vitamins every morning. Have been for a few years now.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 3, 2019)

We got  5" of snow for Jan. 1st very rare here.
Woke up to 12° this morning.

I haven't been here since the Sun. before Christmas because I've been sick with this stomach flu that's going around.
Everything hurt, including the roots of my hair.
I thought that was just an expression, till I actually experienced it. 

Poor Mr. P was left with picking up his dinner from take out.
I'm sure he's pretty sick of different types of salads by now.
He had a good home cooked Christmas dinner of turkey with all the fixings on Christmas day from the Eagles.
Me I couldn't keep much down.
I'm still really weak, but recovering slowly.

I hope everybody had a good Christmas and happy new year.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 3, 2019)

peach174 said:


> We got  5" of snow for Jan. 1st very rare here.
> Woke up to 12° this morning.
> 
> I haven't been here since the Sun. before Christmas because I've been sick with this stomach flu that's going around.
> ...



Oh wow Peach.  So sorry you had such a miserable holidays.  I was about to send out a St. Bernard or something looking for you because you usually don't go so long between check ins.  But glad your issues were something you will get better from.  Are you sure it was stomach flu?  Usually that doesn't last so long.

I wondered how much of this winter storm got to your corner of Arizona.  I looked at the radar now and then and figured you did get some.

Albuquerque proper got 2 inches to 10 inches total depending on where in the city you live--it was hard to actually measure because of the strong east winds.  The mountains and mountain communities are measuring their snowfall in feet.  Just heard that the Sandia Peak ski area is closed due to snow.     We had to cancel our 42 game today because streets, walkways driveways etc. are still iced over and neither couple thought the game was worth the risk,

It is supposed to get above freezing for the first time in over a week tomorrow and the warm up will continue into the weekend, so hopefully we'll get thawed out enough to get out and about.  Everybody is getting cabin fever.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 3, 2019)

One of the feral cats was enjoying the cat heater bed yesterday.    I think it may be part of the reason for a mild winter so far.  Sort of like washing the car so it can rain.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 4, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > We got  5" of snow for Jan. 1st very rare here.
> ...





Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > We got  5" of snow for Jan. 1st very rare here.
> ...



I don't know for sure what it really was but I haven't been this ill in a very long time and never at Christmas time.
It was a doozy of some type of flu & cold.
It took almost 2 weeks to get over but the important thing is I Made It.
One of those things" what doesn't kill you makes you stronger" type scenarios .


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 4, 2019)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Well hopefully so.  But mercy.  That's a tough way to get strength.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 4, 2019)

In spite of having a new, fast fibre optic connection to the internet, I still cannot load the following page.

Illustration Software for Windows - Free Software, Apps, and Games

This is a bit annoying because I want to download some free graphics software, but the page freezes and says it cannot run because of a long running script. Can anyone else load the page, or think of a reason why I cannot.
Maybe my computer is not fast enough to utilise the fibre optic connection?


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jan 4, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> In spite of having a new, fast fibre optic connection to the internet, I still cannot load the following page.
> 
> Illustration Software for Windows - Free Software, Apps, and Games
> 
> ...



I think a script issue would mean something other than internet speed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 4, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> In spite of having a new, fast fibre optic connection to the internet, I still cannot load the following page.
> 
> Illustration Software for Windows - Free Software, Apps, and Games
> 
> ...



Those long-running scripts are often something you don't want in your computer.  I think I would be wary of the site.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 4, 2019)

I thought I'd just leave this here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 4, 2019)

A friend of mine formerly from Kansas and now in New York spent Christmas with inlaws in India.  At the airport as they were coming home, he got permission to take a photo of a fellow traveler.  Good looking guy, but note the shoes. . .


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 4, 2019)

Just got back home from having the port put in for chemo which is supposed to start on Tuesday now, the general surgeon cut his vacation short by a couple of days to install the port.  The problem was last evening, just before closing time the hospital billing called and told us we would have to come up with $1600 or they wouldn't even schedule the procedure, we finally agree to $500 so we could go forward.  Also have to come up with another $500 on Tuesday to start the chemo.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 4, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Just got back home from having the port put in for chemo which is supposed to start on Tuesday now, the general surgeon cut his vacation short by a couple of days to install the port.  The problem was last evening, just before closing time the hospital billing called and told us we would have to come up with $1600 or they wouldn't even schedule the procedure, we finally agree to $500 so we could go forward.  Also have to come up with another $500 on Tuesday to start the chemo.......



That's just wrong.  Nobody should be denied necessary medical care because of inability to pay.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 4, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just got back home from having the port put in for chemo which is supposed to start on Tuesday now, the general surgeon cut his vacation short by a couple of days to install the port.  The problem was last evening, just before closing time the hospital billing called and told us we would have to come up with $1600 or they wouldn't even schedule the procedure, we finally agree to $500 so we could go forward.  Also have to come up with another $500 on Tuesday to start the chemo.......
> ...


Yeah, we agree, need to teach the wife to speak Spanish.......   I have to recontact charities that never called back, assume they were closed or very short staffed over the holidays and will figure out how to set up a GoFundMe page this weekend.  I'm guesstimating we'll need around $20K minimum for the entire year (medical and daily/monthly expense shortfalls).


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 4, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



apply for 'Charity Care' thru the hospital billing office. If they say they don't have such a thing, then you just have to keep pestering them. Also talk to the DR that is using that hospital to see if the DR may have some pull on your behalf or if the DR can go thru a different hospital that does offer care at no or low cost. 

Unfortunately the battles of Cancer (or any serious illness or injury) isn't just the physical, mental & emotional...….but the financial as well.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 4, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Drifter's friend's mother now homeless
Montrovant in difficult transition 
Nosmo's mom back in the hospital
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Beautress's friend EJ undergoing chemo.
Gracie & Mr. G for positive trend to continue.
Ringel and Mrs. R facing serious health challenges with resulting financial challenges.
GallantWarrior for healing and wellness.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!_
_
*On this day in history, January 4, 1847, Samuel Colt sold his first Colt Walker model revolver pistol to the U.S. government, the first revolver to be purchased en masse by the army.  I couldn't find what the price of one was in 1847, but the ones that survived to present times fetch anywhere from $900k to more than $1 million at auctions.*





*On January 5, 1875, the landmark Palais Garnier opera house opened in Paris.  Still stunning in design and sheer magnificence, it seats almost 2,000 and remains in operation to this day.*



_


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 5, 2019)

I was headed to bed more than a half hour ago. . . .


----------



## Mindful (Jan 5, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Just got back home from having the port put in for chemo which is supposed to start on Tuesday now, the general surgeon cut his vacation short by a couple of days to install the port.  The problem was last evening, just before closing time the hospital billing called and told us we would have to come up with $1600 or they wouldn't even schedule the procedure, we finally agree to $500 so we could go forward.  Also have to come up with another $500 on Tuesday to start the chemo.......



How many sessions of it will she have to undergo, Ringel?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 5, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just got back home from having the port put in for chemo which is supposed to start on Tuesday now, the general surgeon cut his vacation short by a couple of days to install the port.  The problem was last evening, just before closing time the hospital billing called and told us we would have to come up with $1600 or they wouldn't even schedule the procedure, we finally agree to $500 so we could go forward.  Also have to come up with another $500 on Tuesday to start the chemo.......
> ...


Good question, when I have a good answer.......


----------



## Mindful (Jan 5, 2019)

I had my first experience of an American hospital last year; for cracked ribs.

The bill for examination, consultations, X-Ray, came to just under $1,000.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 5, 2019)

Tex Avery, the father of both Bugs Bunny and Elmer Fudd....Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Oddball (Jan 5, 2019)

An acquaintance from the Andy Jackson Flight Park was killed yesterday in a paragliding accident....A truly happy and ebullient soul...The #1 reason I have no desire to learn any aerobatics.

RIP, Lua. 

Lua Silveira

Marshall/Crestline Free Flight Page


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 5, 2019)

Oddball said:


> An acquaintance from the Andy Jackson Flight Park was killed yesterday in a paragliding accident....A truly happy and ebullient soul...The #1 reason I have no desire to learn any aerobatics.
> 
> RIP, Lua.
> 
> ...



Sorry for your loss Oddball.  We sometimes drive up on Sandia Crest that towers a mile above Albuquerque and watch the hang gliders launch from the top.  They play in the volatile currents near the mountain a bit and then sail out over the city landing somewhere in the bosque along the Rio Grande.   Beautiful and fun to watch.  But not something I have been inspired to do.  I would think paragliding would  be much the same.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 5, 2019)

Oddball said:


> An acquaintance from the Andy Jackson Flight Park was killed yesterday in a paragliding accident....A truly happy and ebullient soul...The #1 reason I have no desire to learn any aerobatics.
> 
> RIP, Lua.
> 
> ...


Apparently she died doing what she loved.  My condolences for her family and friends.


----------



## beautress (Jan 5, 2019)

Oddball said:


> An acquaintance from the Andy Jackson Flight Park was killed yesterday in a paragliding accident....A truly happy and ebullient soul...The #1 reason I have no desire to learn any aerobatics.
> 
> RIP, Lua.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry you lost your fellow paraglider, Oddball. I know how much joy your sport gives you, so I hope nothing bad ever happens to you, and that her family and friends receive comfort knowing she is on many people's prayer lists.  Please be safe when you're up there.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Regarding Gracie; the UK Sky News sent a British journalist  up to Paradise, to survey the devastating aftermath, and give a report on it. We saw on our TV's all the burnt out cars, and remnants of houses sticking up all around the area. He made an interesting observation that, it took months if not years to destroy a city like Raqqa, yet nature needed only  two and a half hours to reduce a sizeable town like Paradise to virtually nothing.
> 
> Will it all be rebuilt?


Yes..they will rebuild but it is going to be a very different town. Yuppies will take over. The old folks that died..well..they are dead. The ones that will rebuild will be the minority. Young families are now the focal point...double wide mobile homes..no more rat trappy junk heaps, stronger city council that will actually enforce the town rules concerning crap and debris willy nilly...less trees...better roads. Suburb of Chico is the aim. Live in the mountians, drive 15 minutes to work. So the quaint redneck qwerky town it used to be is gone forever. Thats a good thing..and kind of a sad thing.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Gracie How are you & Mr G doing? Are you getting settled in with your roomie?


Hanging in there, we are. She is going to look at a house this coming tuesday that I found on zillow. Awesome house...but an oldie. Built in 1908. made of brick, two story....very vintage. Whether she buys it or not is unknown. I told her she has us for a year..may as well put us to work helping fixing up an old house.
Anyway..the apt is very small but very cozy and we have not killed each other yet, lol.


----------



## beautress (Jan 6, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Praying for Mrs. Ringel.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 6, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Just got back home from having the port put in for chemo which is supposed to start on Tuesday now, the general surgeon cut his vacation short by a couple of days to install the port.  The problem was last evening, just before closing time the hospital billing called and told us we would have to come up with $1600 or they wouldn't even schedule the procedure, we finally agree to $500 so we could go forward.  Also have to come up with another $500 on Tuesday to start the chemo.......





Ringel05 said:


> Just got back home from having the port put in for chemo which is supposed to start on Tuesday now, the general surgeon cut his vacation short by a couple of days to install the port.  The problem was last evening, just before closing time the hospital billing called and told us we would have to come up with $1600 or they wouldn't even schedule the procedure, we finally agree to $500 so we could go forward.  Also have to come up with another $500 on Tuesday to start the chemo.......


Is this just to cover your deductible, or are they charging for something the insurance should pay for and will reimburse later?
When you get that GoFundMe page set up, post a link here.  Good luck.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 6, 2019)

Sheesh!  I wish the weather would make up it's mind.  Last weekend, temps got up as high as 40F and everything was melting like crazy.  This week, temps at my place the last two days have gone down to -15F, a 55 degree drop! That's brutally cold and all the animals are suffering.  I'm putting out more straw later today, hot mash for the goats and I've been warming the chickens' water.  The yard dogs are getting blocks of peanut butter suet to help heat them a bit from the inside.  I came home yesterday to find that the propane had run out and the house was freezing, literally.  Changed the bottle and fired up the wood-burner pronto. I have a load of things need done, as usual.  Guess I'll bundle up and git-er done.  Keeping my hands from freezing is the hardest part.  I may have to type with nubs if I'm not careful.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 6, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just got back home from having the port put in for chemo which is supposed to start on Tuesday now, the general surgeon cut his vacation short by a couple of days to install the port.  The problem was last evening, just before closing time the hospital billing called and told us we would have to come up with $1600 or they wouldn't even schedule the procedure, we finally agree to $500 so we could go forward.  Also have to come up with another $500 on Tuesday to start the chemo.......
> ...


Co-pays and start of new year deductibles.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 6, 2019)

Finally pulled the leftover turkey out of the freezer (about 3 cups worth) and made the turkey pot pie I've been meaning to make for the last couple of weeks.  Turned out even better than Marie Callender's.  Time to pick up some small (deep dish) pie pans and start making my own all the time.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 6, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> The yard dogs are getting blocks of peanut butter suet to help heat them a bit from the inside.



Here I am 64 years young and still learning stuff... peanut butter suet... who knew?



gallantwarrior said:


> I may have to type with nubs if I'm not careful.



Keep the blood off the keyboard, its really hard to clean up...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 6, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > The yard dogs are getting blocks of peanut butter suet to help heat them a bit from the inside.
> ...


Saran Wrap......


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 7, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Drifter's friend's mother now homeless
Montrovant in difficult transition 
Nosmo's mom back in the hospital
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Beautress's friend EJ undergoing chemo.
Gracie & Mr. G for positive trend to continue.
Ringel and Mrs. R facing serious health challenges with resulting financial challenges.
GallantWarrior for healing and wellness.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!

*The mixed blessings of winter:  so necessary for the ecology in many places, winter sports, incredible beauty, and also hardship for man and beast.  But spring will come.*
*



*

_


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 7, 2019)

Foxfyre That sure is a purty picture... Being born and raised in Illinois and Indiana I have seen that type of landscape quite a bit...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## Dajjal (Jan 8, 2019)

The coffee shop seems a bit quiet. I usually log in every day to see what's going on, but don't have much to say.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 8, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> The coffee shop seems a bit quiet. I usually log in every day to see what's going on, but don't have much to say.



It's quiet all over the site today. So far.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 8, 2019)

Sometimes it is like that.  There is an ebb and flow to the Coffee Shop.  There are times there won't be a half dozen posts over two or three days and sometimes we run several pages in a single day.  And that's fine.  We all have lives to live, challenges to conquer, passions to pursue, etc. etc. etc. and I would be the first to say that a message board, even the Coffee Shop, should not be a priority of anybody.

But going on nine years now, I really do love you guys and appreciate one place we can all connect now and then without the vitriole and conflict that is present elsewhere on all these politically slanted boards.

But I do love it when folks check in here now and then.  I have become really fond of you all.

Those of you who trust me with your email addresses or cellphone numbers can PM them to me.  I will guard them with my life and share them with nobody without your explicit permission.  That way if the USMB gods decide to close up this site for any reason, we will have some means to maybe reconnect someplace else.  I'm pretty sure those USMB gods know I wont go luring you somewhere else otherwise.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 8, 2019)

I just discoverer a gold mine of artists. look up the following artist on google, and select images
hans georg leiendecker homepage

Also look up, Rudolph Steiner Paintings


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## Dajjal (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 8, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 239026



That is a fascinating painting.  The human figure is facing away from the viewer, but the artist managed to clearly depict him as an Asian man.  That is talent.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## beautress (Jan 8, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> ...


Thanks, Foxfyre. Love the winter landscape. It's beautiful.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 8, 2019)

In the 1970's I briefly attended a painting class by a lady named Gladys Mayer, who knew Rudolph Steiner and was a student of his painting style. The above picture is not by her, but is in her style. Probably by one of her students. Unfortunately nobody seems to have put her pictures on the internet. But I remember them as beautiful when I visited her house. Tragically I heard she was knocked down and killed by a motorcycle.


----------



## beautress (Jan 8, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> The coffee shop seems a bit quiet. I usually log in every day to see what's going on, but don't have much to say.


Your picture above is an inspiration, Dajjal. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## beautress (Jan 8, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> In the 1970's I briefly attended a painting class by a lady named Gladys Mayer, who knew Rudolph Steiner and was a student of his painting style. The above picture is not by her, but is in her style. Probably by one of her students. Unfortunately nobody seems to have put her pictures on the internet. But I remember them as beautiful when I visited her house. Tragically I heard she was knocked down and killed by a motorcycle.


Sorry to hear your painter instructor died. Prayers up!  ^


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 8, 2019)

beautress said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > The coffee shop seems a bit quiet. I usually log in every day to see what's going on, but don't have much to say.
> ...



Thanks, I have been looking at hundreds of paintings by students of the Rudolph Steiner style and I have been wondering why I have wasted so many years doing nothing. Maybe seeing what I could have done, being done by others will motivate me.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 8, 2019)

beautress said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > In the 1970's I briefly attended a painting class by a lady named Gladys Mayer, who knew Rudolph Steiner and was a student of his painting style. The above picture is not by her, but is in her style. Probably by one of her students. Unfortunately nobody seems to have put her pictures on the internet. But I remember them as beautiful when I visited her house. Tragically I heard she was knocked down and killed by a motorcycle.
> ...



If you are interested in painting, Gladys Mayer wrote a couple of books on colour, and they are for sale on amazon. I have copies which I brought from her in the 1970's and I wish now I had spent more time in her class.

Here is a link about Gladys, with a photo of her standing in front of one of her pictures.

Gladys Mayer | anthropopper


----------



## beautress (Jan 8, 2019)

Best wishes to Mr. and Mrs. Ringel for their fight with cancer. Hope you dear people win .


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 8, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Still seems pretty steep, especially when they want the money up front.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 8, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > The yard dogs are getting blocks of peanut butter suet to help heat them a bit from the inside.
> ...


It's suet with peanut butter and peanuts added.  The birds love it, too, but they get suet with mealworms added.  The extra fat and energy for the dogs can't hurt when winter really comes down as hard as it has this past week.
I've been thinking of getting one of those plastic keyboard covers.  I usually keep the laptop closed when not using it, though.  If you saw what the case looks like after my four-leggers get done lounging on it...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 8, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 239031


That looks like one of yours, Dajjal.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 8, 2019)

Well, we're at a toasty 0F today, supposed to soar to a whopping 3F by this afternoon.  After the last two days at 
-25F, I'll take it.  
Yesterday, I made a stupid mistake.  Dr. prescribed Celebrex for my hip pain, instead of ibuprofen.  Yesterday morning I was in quite some pain and decided to drop two of those bad boys.  Yikes!  I really didn't come out of the haze until around midnight.  Might cause drowsiness or dizziness?  No shit!  I usually also take it before I lay down for my nap in the evening.
Tomorrow I get a nice cortisone shot in that hip joint.  Dr. says it isn't "if" but "when" I get hip replacement surgery.  But, we're going with least invasive treatment first.  I've also started a regimen of anti-inflammatory herbals and am cutting out foods that are inflammatory (nightshades, gluten, saturated fats, etc.)  A change of diet is also needed to drop my blood pressure (and weight).  I'm looking forward to feeling healthier this coming year.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 8, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



It is good to get inspiration and positive motivation where you can find it.  But whatever time we squandered, misused, wasted or whatever --and I feel safe to say that none of us can say we haven't done some of that, maybe a LOT of that--we all only have today to use.  Everybody would like to have some do overs, but dwelling on our past is defeatist.  Like Ebenezer Scrooge it is never too late to get it more right.


----------



## beautress (Jan 8, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Thanks, Dajjal. I already paint, except my paint is neither from tubes, cans, bottles, nor boxes of powder. My paintbrush is a needle, and my color comes from broadcloth and preprinted calicos with a few batiks thrown in now and then. when the sketch is made, it is a quilt top, and to finish it often takes more time than the sketch. Its frame is a double fold of bias binding, and most of my patrons receive my work through a quilter's charity bees group. If I knew how to take pictures, someone would have to explain how to use a camera over and over until the information finally sunk in, and I could have pictures. My husband of 44 years used to photograph them, but he died two and a half years ago, so now, I just yammer about other people's quilts at my quilt thread that was remanded to the archives in Arts and Crafts where other artists share their stuff. Artful Homemade Quilts Have A Way .  The only quilts I can show were pictures of old quilts I made, which I found in the archives here. Unfortunately, my old avatar had some pictures saved, but I can't access from there since I have no idea what my password is there. We went through a phase of having to replace passwords with a new assigned one due to security, and I couldn't remember my old mail address password for information nor the new password I used only once after putting my old laptop on "remember password," or something novel like that, and I can't find my old book in which I had recorded passwords to websites I was a member of. lol My husband's dementia case had strange outcomes, because all my other important papers disappeared also as his illness changed his behavior from being a strong man of answers to a childlike person who'd drive until he ran out of gas, and when the sheriff in the area of our parked truck would call me, I'd sometimes have to drive 200 miles to go and get him, buy gas, and drive 2 cars home, usually with my sister's husband's assistance. That's why I had to leave USMB. He needed to be watched constantly, which means I couldn't spend 5 minutes online to say sayonara nor think about anything except where he was at all times. He was too proud to ask for permission to drive his own car, because he knew the answer would be that I would be the driver. People with his form of dementia can seem to be deliberately ornery, but they're not. They forget to remember they are not supposed to drive, and once when he was in a nursing facility for another health issue, a nurse had to tackle him after a chase that lasted half an hour. He was running toward a nearby busy street because he decided to go somewhere, but he didn't remember where he was nor why he was there. They ended their care for him 2 days later. When he got home, I could pretty much contain him, but I tried to be sure he was happy because he still had enough focus to enjoy a movie, so I made sure that every day he had 3 or 4 cds to watch by gleaning them at Goodwill and some antique shops that had cds for sale for under $4 each. Housework and living details suffered for the next few months, and it was always safe to let him walk the dog when he felt up to it, but that came to a halt when he lost his speech the week before he died. He was watching a video, and I thought he just fell asleep as he often did when watching, but he didn't wake up when I asked him how he liked the movie, there was no response.  scuse my reliving  the worst day of my life. I had to relearn how to live on my own, and it took a couple of years. I'm still learning new stuff about getting by in life every day without wonderful him.


----------



## boedicca (Jan 8, 2019)

beautress said:


> Thanks, Dajjal. I already paint, except my paint is neither from tubes, cans, bottles, nor boxes of powder. My paintbrush is a needle, and my color comes from broadcloth and preprinted calicos with a few batiks thrown in now and then. when the sketch is made, it is a quilt top, and to finish it often takes more time than the sketch. Its frame is a double fold of bias binding, and most of my patrons receive my work through a quilter's charity bees group. If I knew how to take pictures, someone would have to explain how to use a camera over and over until the information finally sunk in, and I could have pictures. My husband of 44 years used to photograph them, but he died two and a half years ago, so now, I just yammer about other people's quilts at my quilt thread that was remanded to the archives in Arts and Crafts where other artists share their stuff. Artful Homemade Quilts Have A Way .  The only quilts I can show were pictures of old quilts I made, which I found in the archives here. Unfortunately, my old avatar had some pictures saved, but I can't access from there since I have no idea what my password is there. We went through a phase of having to replace passwords with a new assigned one due to security, and I couldn't remember my old mail address password for information nor the new password I used only once after putting my old laptop on "remember password," or something novel like that, and I can't find my old book in which I had recorded passwords to websites I was a member of. lol My husband's dementia case had strange outcomes, because all my other important papers disappeared also as his illness changed his behavior from being a strong man of answers to a childlike person who'd drive until he ran out of gas, and when the sheriff in the area of our parked truck would call me, I'd sometimes have to drive 200 miles to go and get him, buy gas, and drive 2 cars home, usually with my sister's husband's assistance. That's why I had to leave USMB. He needed to be watched constantly, which means I couldn't spend 5 minutes online to say sayonara nor think about anything except where he was at all times. He was too proud to ask for permission to drive his own car, because he knew the answer would be that I would be the driver. People with his form of dementia can seem to be deliberately ornery, but they're not. They forget to remember they are not supposed to drive, and once when he was in a nursing facility for another health issue, a nurse had to tackle him after a chase that lasted half an hour. He was running toward a nearby busy street because he decided to go somewhere, but he didn't remember where he was nor why he was there. They ended their care for him 2 days later. When he got home, I could pretty much contain him, but I tried to be sure he was happy because he still had enough focus to enjoy a movie, so I made sure that every day he had 3 or 4 cds to watch by gleaning them at Goodwill and some antique shops that had cds for sale for under $4 each. Housework and living details suffered for the next few months, and it was always safe to let him walk the dog when he felt up to it, but that came to a halt when he lost his speech the week before he died. He was watching a video, and I thought he just fell asleep as he often did when watching, but he didn't wake up when I asked him how he liked the movie, there was no response.  scuse my reliving  the worst day of my life. I had to relearn how to live on my own, and it took a couple of years. I'm still learning new stuff about getting by in life every day without wonderful him.




God bless you, you sweet soul.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 8, 2019)

beautress said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



So far I haven't had to deal with dementia with a loved one first hand, but know and have tried to help others, in the limited way I could do that, who have dealt with it and are dealing with it.  It is a terrible, long goodbye that tries all the patience and strength a person can muster. God must have a special place in heaven for the souls who loved somebody enough to go through it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 8, 2019)

Anybody know who this is?  FYI, the poodle's name is 'Tiger" and the sheepdog's name is "Martha".


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 8, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Anybody know who this is?  FYI, the poodle's name is 'Tiger" and the sheepdog's name is "Martha".



It looks like The Beatles to me, but I sense a trick question...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 8, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody know who this is?  FYI, the poodle's name is 'Tiger" and the sheepdog's name is "Martha".
> ...



Nope it's the Beatles.  In 1958.  Tiger is Ringo's dog; Martha is Paul's dog.


----------



## boedicca (Jan 8, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




1968, not 1958.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 8, 2019)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



You're right.  The caption on the photo on Facebook where I saw it said 1958.  But I just googled it and it gave me a link that Paul's dog Martha was born in 1966.  I should have known better anyway as I am something of a Beatles aficionado in a very amateurish way.  But I knew their first performance as the Beatles I think was in Hamburg, Germany in 1960?


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 9, 2019)

beautress said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



Sorry for your loss. I know how hard it is to be alone, as due to my mental problems I always have been.

I expect you still have your husbands camera, and if so, is it digital, and does it have an instruction manual?
You could probably learn to use it if it has a manual, and if not you might be able to find a manual online.

Or you could buy a digital camera, which comes with a manual, and a usb lead to connect it to your computer.
It is quite easy to up load pictures from your camera to a folder on your computer, and then to the internet.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 9, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 239031
> ...



Yea, I was influenced by the Rudolph Steiner school of painting. But that one is not by me.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 9, 2019)

beautress said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



First of all....I am so very sorry for your loss  

Even though my husband hasn't been officially diagnosed with dementia, much of his behaviors sound very much like your husbands. But my husband's mental capacity is unpredictable as some times he seems to be very aware, understands and remembers.....then other times not so much...and other times somewhere in between 'knowing' and 'lost'. And those times,  I'm not sure if he's 'with us' or in his own little world as he can make sensible enough conversation, but it still leaves me wondering if he realizes or not. It's almost like being in a parallel mentality....if that makes any sense.  



These last few days he's been something of a handful. Late Saturday/early Sunday we had a big wind storm & lost power. He became agitated even though we got him hooked up to the big oxygen tank and several flashlights....which he kept shining just to have the light, even at 2am. But he wanted us to find the propane lanterns and to hook up the generator. I tried to explain to him that being so late, we didn't really need those things right now and they could wait until morning. Then he kept asking for the keys which we reminded him he couldn't drive. Our son hid all the keys, just to be sure he didn't take off while we slept. Then our son heard something, and found him in the garage. After he got him back in the house, we finally went to bed......at 4am

Then last evening he awoke and got up to use the bathroom, but had done so too suddenly and blacked out and landed with a crash. At first he didn't respond right away when I asked if he was alright. I knew he was still alive because I could hear him breathing. But it did concern me that he remained unconscious for a good minute or two after falling. Once we got him conscious and back into bed, he was fine other than a couple of bumps & scratches. 

We had 'THAT' conversation again today.....about what is best for his care, to stay home or go to a facility. For now we agreed for him to stay home, but have a caregiver come in now & then, just so I can get away for some down time.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 9, 2019)

Just sayin Happy New Year and wishing the best to all...

... and .. I'm doing fine but I just don't feel like posting to much anymore .. sourpuss politics and all ..


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 9, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Just sayin Happy New Year and wishing the best to all...
> 
> ... and .. I'm doing fine but I just don't feel like posting to much anymore .. sourpuss politics and all ..



No sour puss politics in here Lumpy.     But we're always happy when you check in.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 9, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Sorry you are going through that too JAN.  It wears you down, wears you out, puts more stress on you than any human should have to endure.  But you do it because you love the person, who he/she is, even when they don't know themselves any more.

You should get a diagnosis though so you can be eligible for whatever services are available to you.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 9, 2019)

beautress said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


Everything in its time and season, Beauty!  So sorry that you lost your husband to such an insidious and pervasive illness.  Hopefully, your life will continue to be full of grace and beauty, despite your loss.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 9, 2019)

My shoe saga.....

A few weeks ago I ordered a pair of Skechers loafers, selected XW (extra-wide)........  A pair of wide fit shows up.  It's via Amazon so I send them back asking for the XW......  A week later the shoes show up..... yup, wide not XW.  Either someone doesn't know the difference or the shoes, despite being advertised in XW don't come in XW in that style.  Finally send them back and order a different style that arrives today, the hard print on the box says they're extra-wide but the sticker only says wide.......  Try em on and that are indeed XW.  Finally......

The shoes I wanted.






The ones I settled for.





These are almost exactly the ones I'm replacing, the ones that are completely broken in, ratty, worn soles and comfortable..... 

Having a 4E width can suck sometimes.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 9, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



I have tried to talk with his Dr about it, but they have chalked his behaviors up to the cancer and the drugs he's been on for nearly 3 years and he does know who everyone is and hasn't had a problem with that so much. He does talk up a wild story now & then, or becomes very secretive and/or thinks we are after him or any other bizarre happenings....then other times he's just fine. Mentally of course, definitely not physically. He's 6'1 and not much over 100lbs. But he can still get up & move about the house, feed & toilet himself. Though he does need help bathing & dressing. 

You never know just what you're made of, until you have to step up, then it just comes natural......but yeah, it does wear on you after awhile.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 9, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> My shoe saga.....
> 
> A few weeks ago I ordered a pair of Skechers loafers, selected XW (extra-wide)........  A pair of wide fit shows up.  It's via Amazon so I send them back asking for the XW......  A week later the shoes show up..... yup, wide not XW.  Either someone doesn't know the difference or the shoes, despite being advertised in XW don't come in XW in that style.  Finally send them back and order a different style that arrives today, the hard print on the box says they're extra-wide but the sticker only says wide.......  Try em on and that are indeed XW.  Finally......
> 
> ...



When I was around 12 or 13 I think, my mom took me shoe shopping. I found a pair I liked and they fit except at the heal. It was too big and my foot would slip out when I walked. I had to get them with a double A heal. I had never had that problem before that or since so it had to be the style of the shoe.....which of course I was just getting to the age that it mattered and just had to have that pair


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 9, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > My shoe saga.....
> ...


It's always been tough fitting my XXWide feet especially when I was reenacting, had to have many of my period shoes custom made, very expensive.  Also way back when finding any shoe maker that made even an E width was almost impossible so it was breaking in the shoes (killing my feet) and having the shoes wear out within 4 months max.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 9, 2019)

I just realized that raisins are grape jerky and prunes are plum jerky. Who knew?


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 9, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> I just realized that raisins are grape jerky and prunes are plum jerky. Who knew?



Back in elementary school they used to serve stewed prunes in the school lunch and I think I was probably the only kid that went back for seconds. I've always loved prunes. I even have my own tree now..


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 9, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I have wide feet as well. Just very narrow heels.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 9, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > I just realized that raisins are grape jerky and prunes are plum jerky. Who knew?
> ...


You probably like lima beans also......  I knew right off your were strange......


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 9, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



I may be strange, but that's where I draw the line, at lima beans..


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 9, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


The problem with the first pair wasn't just the size, the "cleat" style sole felt like I was walking on rocks (not enough cushion, the heel was low making it feel like I was walking on my heels and the opening was tight and not padded.  They may look cool but damn, I'm waaaaaay past suffering for style.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 9, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


I like strange, makes me feel at home.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 10, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> My shoe saga.....
> 
> A few weeks ago I ordered a pair of Skechers loafers, selected XW (extra-wide)........  A pair of wide fit shows up.  It's via Amazon so I send them back asking for the XW......  A week later the shoes show up..... yup, wide not XW.  Either someone doesn't know the difference or the shoes, despite being advertised in XW don't come in XW in that style.  Finally send them back and order a different style that arrives today, the hard print on the box says they're extra-wide but the sticker only says wide.......  Try em on and that are indeed XW.  Finally......
> 
> ...



I've figured out they don't make shoes in my size so I mostly just make do.  But a good shoe can make all the difference  I have three collapsed vertebrae in my back that can really give me fits.  But if I wear the right shoe, the arch support and other support it gives me affects my posture and movement and makes all the difference in the pain level.  And for what it is worth, aesthetically I like the shoe you finally got more than the shoe you wanted.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 10, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



In my opinion everybody should draw the line at lima beans.  And their sister butter beans.  I hated them as a kid and I still do.  I was told as a child I had to eat them and could not leave the table until I did.  I hid a lot of them under the dining room rug.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 10, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > My shoe saga.....
> ...


But the other shoe is sooooooo cool looking........


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 10, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Shucks, I like both but cannot currently endulge because I am seriously pursuing a low carb diet. Losing weight is now imperative for me. High blood pressure and a severely arthritic hip require that I limit culinary indulgences. I received a cortisone injection into my hip yesterday and am guardedly optimistic that it's working. So far the pain is faint to the point of almost non-existent. I start physical therapy this morning to help strengthen the surrounding support structures.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 10, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > My shoe saga.....
> ...



Have you talked to your doctor about writing a prescription to purchase orthopedic shoes? My wife and I did about 25 years ago and lower back pain went away. The doctor can direct you to an orthopedic shoe store where you pick out any style shoe and then you step in a box that looks like Etch-A-Sketch and stand in it to make a mold. Then they make a pair of insoles from the mold and put it into the shoe you picked . The results are amazing. Medicare will pay all or part of the cost for the insoles. If you try to go back to regular shoes you will notice the difference immediately.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 10, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Thanks for the tip and if it comes to it, I'll consider that.  But for now I do very well with a good walking or running shoe or any other with proper arch support that gives me good posture.  As opposed to my beloved soft sole Minnetonka moccasins that I prefer to wear around the house.    If I'm up doing housework or cooking or something else that has me on my feet for some time, my back will be killing me if I'm wearing those moccasins.  Switch to good shoes and I am much better.  A daily hemp oil capsule (little or no thc) and an occasional ibuprophen or naproxen keeps me up and running very nicely.

I do recommend the hemp oil.  When I remember to take it I need very little pain med if any at all.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 10, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Matter of taste i guess.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 10, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Those orthopedic insoles can be placed in your moccasins or any other shoe and do the same job. It's not the shoe but the insole. I wear them in every type shoe.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 10, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



I'll look into it.  Thanks.  But you have to understand that I don't want to say I'm lazy but I do belong to the not making things harder than they have to be and keep it simple camp.  But I suppose moving insoles from shoe to shoe wouldn't be a terrible imposition on my lifestyle.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 10, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


----------



## Mindful (Jan 10, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Just came  on here, and saw this.....coincidence.

I bought some hemp oil today from the health shop. I shall take it daily off a spoon.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 10, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Just make sure it isn't the potent stuff with a lot of thc.  I order capsules on line (through Amazon) and they contain little or no thc--certainly too small an amount to affect a drug test--but it does seem to significantly reduce the pain level without the downsides of the NSAIDS or narcotics.  I am of the opinion, however, that whatever works for significant pain relief, assuming the pain is real and not manufactured via addiction--is better than living with pain that significantly reduces quality of life.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2019)

beautress said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


I don't know what to say except............


----------



## Mindful (Jan 10, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



What is thc?

I've developed problems with my shoulder.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 10, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Hope she answers soon. I have a sore toe.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 10, 2019)

Hi! Happy Christmas and NY for ALL!!! What's new here for the last month or two?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 10, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



THC is the ingredient in cannabis that makes you high.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 10, 2019)

Sbiker said:


> Hi! Happy Christmas and NY for ALL!!! What's new here for the last month or two?



Sbiker!!!  Happy New Year to you!  Been missing you and hope all is well.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 10, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Hi! Happy Christmas and NY for ALL!!! What's new here for the last month or two?
> ...



Hi, beauty, it's a good weather, isn't it?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 10, 2019)

Bad shoulder--might be arthritis or in my case adhesive capsulitis or 'frozen shoulder' syndrome.  I can use my left shoulder/arm just fine with some limitations and some pain now and then.  Have had cortisone shots and physical therapy but oh well.  Could be worse.

But the hemp oil does help.  Keeps in inflammation down in my shoulder and in my back that significantly eases the pain without resorting to pain killers with a lot of unwanted side effects.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 10, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Hi! Happy Christmas and NY for ALL!!! What's new here for the last month or two?
> ...



Thanks, I'm predictable well, but making a new bet by changing job again  Hope, current project would be more successful


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 10, 2019)

It's a good time of year, but too cold...Brrr


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 10, 2019)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



For some of us yes.  For some of us not so much.  Albuquerque is having a colder and wetter winter than usual.  Others are enjoying terrific weather.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 10, 2019)

Sbiker said:


> It's a good time of year, but too cold...Brrr



Is that where you live?  What I know of Russian winters is from WWII footage of the German invasion in which the weather always looked dreadful.  Or from the movie Dr. Zhivago and that scene of the country house all encased in sparkling ice.

With a country as large and diverse as yours is in terrain and climate I know my personal impressions are really silly and naive, but I sort of like them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 10, 2019)

Our Albuquerque forecast 90% of the time right now:


----------



## beautress (Jan 10, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


 Thanks, Just. It's been 2.5 years ago that he passed.

Hope you have a good neurologist nat his disposal.. And a registered naturopath if all else fails. One of these mornings, they're gonna find a cure. Some say they already have. I never had that option without a computer. If he gets confused and attacks you, you will need help. Keep the sheriff's number written down by the phone. If he disappears, do not wait around until he calls. Use the sheriff's, constable's, or police's number you wrote down by the phone. If he plays hide the phone, be sure you have another somewhere, or have your landline restored if you don't already have one. Be sure you have the emergency room/hospital's phone number right close as well. 

No matter what he says or does, reassure him that you love him. Try to say it as kindly as you can under duress, and remind him of all the good things he did that make you proud of him. One night my husband carved a slit in my middle toe. Instead of understanding, I was really mad and told him in no uncertain terms that if he ever hurt me again, that I would hurt him back. That was definitely not a good thing to say, and I will regret saying it till my dying day, because he was always reserved, thoughtful, and the best good friend I ever had, through thick and thin. It could have led to dire consequences, and that's what bothers me about my shock of both pain and him standing over me with my toe bleeding from the bifurcation of the toenail and soft tissue cut. I also said something else like "I do not like being your jailer." Because he was always disappearing. It bothers me that I said something like that to no end.  They keep wandering, and saying stupid stuff like I did could lead to depression of one or both of you. I just hope and pray that if he truly has the disease you can be kind under fire like Jesus was the day they tried and killed him. Be sure and stay in touch with medical advances, just in case there's a breakthrough or some new medication that prevents the wandering.. I thought my keeping him at home would enable him to remain a free man. It did. That's the sole comfort I had for keeping him at home. The neurologist may be able to give him some kind of comfort and reverse symptoms that can be crazymakers in any home.

Experts are now calling Alzheimer's Disease "Diabetes III." Autoimmune diseases can be heinous, not to mention disabling. My prayers are up for you and your husband. I hope you learned something from my regrets. Big hug for you, Justanother.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 11, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I don't think I've ever had butter beans, but my parents were much the same about food. You have to eat what's provided and not leave the table until you do. I didn't like lima's, but Dad suggested adding ketchup to change the flavor. He didn't understand I wasn't a big fan of ketchup either, but it did help to improve the flavor of the lima's. But I've never eaten them since and hubs never liked them either, yet we both enjoy other types of beans. And anytime we have ham, it's assured ham & bean soup with cornbread will be in the near future. 


IMO, ketchup only belongs on French fries and meatloaf.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 11, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


Ketchup on french fries........  Heathen!!!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 11, 2019)

I remember the classic frozen mixed vegetables had lima beans, that never bothered me because the were mixed with other vegetables.  One vegetable I hated was brussels sprouts until I discovered malt vinegar, cook the sprouts then soak in malt vinegar.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 11, 2019)

beautress said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



I am so sorry hun, I can't imagine what you must have went thru You are a stronger person than I could ever be. Please don't live your life in regret or to let it bother you for being human under such circumstances. I realize that's hard to do, because you loved him & knew whatever he did, it wasn't intentional or that he realized what he was doing. I would think he didn't hold it against you, and you shouldn't either.  

Thankfully my husband isn't in the same degree. When his mind wanders, he's like a sleepwalker, that you're not supposed to argue with or wake up. Most of the time I just play along with him, but there are sometimes that I've lost patience and argued with him. There are other times when he is coherent and engaging. I've mentioned his behaviors to the Dr and she said it's more from the effects of the drugs he's been on for nearly 3 years. 

Though I don't think he has the strength to go very far without help so I don't think he'd wander far and I really hope I'm not speaking too soon. But if he does become a problem, either wandering or attacking me or the boys, then I will put him in a home or facility for everyone's safety.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 11, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> I remember the classic frozen mixed vegetables had lima beans, that never bothered me because the were mixed with other vegetables.  One vegetable I hated was brussels sprouts until I discovered malt vinegar, cook the sprouts then soak in malt vinegar.



In truth, there's not a lot of foods that I won't eat. Except Kimchi, I don't even be in the same room as that nasty crap *shudder*…...or weird stuff like bugs or worms or things like that. 

And that ketchup on fries??? Homemade fries with real potatoes and lots of salt, with a glob of ketchup on the side for dipping  YUM


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 11, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I remember the classic frozen mixed vegetables had lima beans, that never bothered me because the were mixed with other vegetables.  One vegetable I hated was brussels sprouts until I discovered malt vinegar, cook the sprouts then soak in malt vinegar.
> ...


Nope not even ketchup on home fries.  I won't put ketchup on baked or mashed potatoes so why would I put ketchup on fried potatoes?  As for fries give me boardwalk fries with malted vinegar..... absolute heaven!!
Pretty much the only things I put ketchup on are meatloaf and hamburgers.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 11, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > It's a good time of year, but too cold...Brrr
> ...



I think, all Germans from WWII winter forests near the Moscow now work at Russian municipal services. Because for them winter with a snowfalls "suddenly coming" every year, lol 

Yes, this photo is typical for Russian December or January, and beautiful snow is a great compensation for cold weather. 

Hm, if you mean Dr. Zhivago by David Lean - it would be interesting to watch it. Wiki says there are a some kitches in film - it would be interesting too, lol   But in opposite I remember "Panfilov's 28" movie (), they have at least trailer at English. This is good reconstruction, so since I've seen it another movies about war I compare with it.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 11, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Ketchup is a lifeline, when you forced to eat not so tasty food, being at diet 
But these week I'm eating "okroshka" every evening. I just take scallion, green peas, chicken meat and boiled eggs and mix them all with kefir and a bit of salt - it's awesome soup!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 11, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> I remember the classic frozen mixed vegetables had lima beans, that never bothered me because the were mixed with other vegetables.  One vegetable I hated was brussels sprouts until I discovered malt vinegar, cook the sprouts then soak in malt vinegar.



I'm not sure I would want the malt vinegar on my sprouts.  The only way to have brussel sprouts is to cut them in half toss them in olive oil, salt, and pepper (preferably freshly ground black pepper) and spread them cut side down  on a cookie sheet or jelly roll pan and roast in the oven at 400 degrees f for 25-30 minutes or until lightly charred in spots on top and the cut sides are toasted.  They are good just like that or sprinkle a little Italian seasoning or parmesan on to serve.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 11, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Drifter's friend's mother now homeless
Montrovant in difficult transition 
Nosmo's mom back in the hospital
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Beautress's friend EJ undergoing chemo.
Gracie & Mr. G for positive trend to continue.
Ringel and Mrs. R facing serious health challenges with resulting financial challenges.
GallantWarrior for healing and wellness.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!_
_



_


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 11, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



Butter Beans are large dried Limas, usually served on top of cornbread and cooked with ham/salt pork in them.

I like them!


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 11, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



And you call me strange????? Are you a Canuck, hey?


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 11, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Then no thanks and definitely not on top of my cornbread


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 11, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...




I have seen malted vinegar on fries..and I think fried fish before.

It's a thing, I suppose.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 11, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



Don't knock it 'til you try it. 1000% tastier than green Limas.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 11, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Yes, Skippers or Ivars (fish & chips food places), serve malted vinegar as a condiment. It is great on the fish, meh on fries


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 11, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



It's not a stretch that when the fries are right next to the fish...like chocolate n peanut butter.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 11, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Maybe for some, but I'll take a bite of the fish, then pour the vinegar inside.....so it doesn't touch my fries. 

and don't even include chocolate & peanut butter.....that's a whole different story


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 11, 2019)

I found something else I don't like to eat...….turnips & rutabagas


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 11, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



What's a cheeseburger without ketchup and "meatloaf" should be smothered in mushroom gravy.

(okay sure, it could be barbequed)

..  but .. we can still be friends...  

.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 11, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Cheeseburger with mayo, mustard, lettuce and onions. No gravy on meatloaf, but Salisbury Steak with mushroom gravy is great


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 11, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



Oh, as for me, I prefer hamburger with venison. Really tasty


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 11, 2019)

Sbiker said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Venison burger??? Yep, that's even better, or elk burger


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 11, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



Salt & vinegar on fries is great if you don't overdo the malt vinegar right away (acquired taste) but ketchup or ketchup & mayo is usually my preference.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 11, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Also dipping fries in a shake, or tartar sauce is pretty good too. That's how my husband liked to eat them


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 11, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



Okay .. close enough but could I negotiate for avocado and a least thin sliced tomato..

btw ....  

.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 11, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



I'll pass on the shake dippin but tartar sauce, fries and in my case a wimpy cold beer, we're talking good times.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 11, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



About elk I know only, my friend have a tin of elk meat and stil promise, we'll eat with him together, Offcourse, with a bottle of vodka  Vodka is a really good drink, when you intend to taste some new food.... how it was with Icelands rotten shark - like your tongue just was at heart of rural toilet... only vodka could help you to carry this feeling


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 11, 2019)

Sbiker said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



I don't know how elk tastes in your area, but around here they're not as gamey as venison & more like beef.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 11, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I'd blame the British, the Canucks and people like me ...  it seemed like my Mom pickled everything...


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 11, 2019)

ACK......all this talk of food and now I'm hungry for elk burgers & home fries, with ketchup & tartar sauce


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 11, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> ACK......all this talk of food and now I'm hungry for elk burgers & home fries, with ketchup & tartar sauce




mmm .. Should I or Should I not make some homes fries ... that is the quandary for me as well.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 11, 2019)

Sbiker said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



I'd love to try that...


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 11, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > ACK......all this talk of food and now I'm hungry for elk burgers & home fries, with ketchup & tartar sauce
> ...



lightly golden brown on the outside, and just a little bite (not quite cooked) on the inside....mmm, mmmm good


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 11, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



I suppose so, but we have to be prepared to every case!  Especially to the case of friday evening


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 11, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



Cmon here, I know one place in Moscow, near one of Stalin's skyscrapers


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 11, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...




Bendy mushy fries ... What is wrong with You???     .... 

Toasted, bubbled and crispy fried... but eh ...

.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 11, 2019)

Sbiker said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



Russians make great venison burgers, who knew... 

.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 11, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Bendy mushy??? I don't want fried mashed taters......what's wrong with YOU????????


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 11, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



 ... No limpy fries for Lumpy... but .. if you've perfected the technique...


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 11, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Not all Russians, I know only one place with them... And Moscow is not a Russia, there are two different countries here, inside and outside Moscow Ring Road, lol


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 11, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


Escanaba MI, eh.....  Any further north I would have been a Canuck, eh........


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 11, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Heh, 45,7 - Crimean latitude  A place for rest and drinkin' wine, eh?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 11, 2019)

Sbiker said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


I don't live there I was born there, I live in the American southwest.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 11, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



In my part of the world, we top cornbread sometimes with a good hearty soup or stew.  If it is topped with beans it has to be pinto beans.  My experience with lima and butter beans is that I sure don't want to schluck up my cornbread with them (and therefore render them inedible.)


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 11, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


I always found cornbread to be inedible......


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 11, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



   I am not much on ketchup but do have a little with french fries, do put it in my meatloaf, and do enjoy a bit on a hamburger or hot dog which I have very infrequently.  I keep it on hand though because we have fairly frequent house guests who put it on everything.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 11, 2019)

Sbiker said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



I have had ground venison in lieu of hamburger (which of course is ground beef.)  It was very tasty.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 11, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


Ketchup on a hot dog is un-American, just ask Dirty Harry.........  

If you ask me ketchup on a hot dog is one of the most deadly sins one could commit......


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 11, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



You haven't had my cornbread.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 11, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Well I'm going to culinary hell then.  Because a dollop of ketchup plus mustard, a bit of relish and fresh onion is about the only thing that makes them edible for me.  And even then they are very rare around here (mostly in our effort to eat healthier.)  When we do have them, I want mine very very VERY done on the grill or in the toaster oven.

A little more done than this even:


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 11, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


It wouldn't matter, I hate cornbread no matter how it's made.


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 11, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I could never refuse Lady Foxfyre's cornbread ....


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 11, 2019)

... and I like corny jokes..

 

.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 11, 2019)

blackhawk said:


>


You mean there's an alternative to catalogs and leaves??!!  When did this happen?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 11, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


You're a better man than I Gunga Din........

Cornbread is gritty and dry, takes a pound of butter just to eat one serving.........  I hate gritty and I'm not a teen something any more so that's waaaaay too much butter for one serving......


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 11, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Well, I usually drench it in chili but I've had cornbread that's moist and gritty free..


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 11, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


Then it wasn't cornbread.....


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 11, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Eat the Cornbread dang it .. !!! 



How are you with corn on the cob with butter and such?

(side note)
I had boss, a brilliant fellow but everytime he ate/drank a corn related product he got kinda nutty, sometimes rather intense. Just drinking a coke with corn syrup in it would set him off. Thank God we/he finally figured out that problem.
.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 11, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


And all this time I thought the wife's problems were hormones........  No more corn for her........


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 11, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



talk about a heathen...…. 

Plain cornbread is good, better if made with creamed corn mixed in and best with bacon.

Mix up the ingredients & pour into a cast iron skillet & bake till golden brown.....good stuff. But I prefer the beans on the side. I don't want anything to interfere with my cornbread dripping with butter. 



btw....guess what we had for supper tonight????? Hamburger steaks with home fries with a dish of ketchup and a dish of tartar sauce....I couldn't resist after the conversation last night. I had to have me some fries!!!


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 11, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



There's always corn cobs, so I've heard......


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 11, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



Us old country boys use snowballs when we go hunting. Try it, you'll like it.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 11, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Oh hail NO, are you crazy???


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 11, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



Amazingly it doesn't feel the cold. True story.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 11, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


All used up......


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 11, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


What?  To plug it?  Talk about puckered.......


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 11, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



I'll take your word for it...


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 11, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



They can be run through a golf ball wash for re-use


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 11, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Then you wouldn't mind an icicle enema.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 11, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


You would know......


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 11, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



TMI


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 11, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


No, UTB (Up The Butt).


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 12, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Drifter's friend's mother now homeless
Montrovant in difficult transition 
Nosmo's mom back in the hospital
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Beautress's friend EJ undergoing chemo.
Gracie & Mr. G for positive trend to continue.
Ringel and Mrs. R facing serious health challenges with resulting financial challenges.
GallantWarrior for healing and wellness.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!





_


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 12, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> There's always corn cobs, so I've heard......


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 12, 2019)

Sbiker said:


> It's a good time of year, but too cold...Brrr



Looks like home to me.  We've gotten a lot of frozen fog, which causes that white frosting on everything.  Looks nice, but it will take down trees!  Good to see you back again.


----------



## beautress (Jan 12, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Bad shoulder--might be arthritis or in my case adhesive capsulitis or 'frozen shoulder' syndrome.  I can use my left shoulder/arm just fine with some limitations and some pain now and then.  Have had cortisone shots and physical therapy but oh well.  Could be worse.
> 
> But the hemp oil does help.  Keeps in inflammation down in my shoulder and in my back that significantly eases the pain without resorting to pain killers with a lot of unwanted side effects.


I was trolling in Walgreen's the other day for some kind of knee brace when I saw these patches you put over areas that ache, some were huge, others just large, and still others, small enough to fit around your ring finger. I wonder if a medium sized one the size that would fit over a shoulder blade and then some would benefit your shoulder's inflammation, Foxfyre. I bet it would. They didn't have one that would give range to movement on a knee that I could tell, but I could envision one of those fitting over a shoulder before I knew you had paint there. Some of them last for 12 hours, but heck, you can't take it with you, so you might as well buy some comfort, I was thinking if that ever happened to me. Other helpers might be to seal around windows and doors where cold air can seep in and make your inflamed parts uncomfortable and turn the heater up a couple of notches if the stuffy feeling you get from too-warm rooms is less bad than the comfort warmth brings sometimes to the aches of arthritis in the wintertime. Also might want to change from 60-watt light to 75 or even 100 for the cheer to the soul that bright lights have been shown scientifically to people who get cheerless in the dark of long nights of wintertime. In fact, some people can shelve their antidepressants if they simply turn more lights on in the house. Hope this helps:



​


----------



## Oddball (Jan 12, 2019)

Saturday morning....Always liked the Ant and Aardvark, with and the impersonations of Dean Martin and Jackie Mason in its main characters.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 12, 2019)

beautress said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Bad shoulder--might be arthritis or in my case adhesive capsulitis or 'frozen shoulder' syndrome.  I can use my left shoulder/arm just fine with some limitations and some pain now and then.  Have had cortisone shots and physical therapy but oh well.  Could be worse.
> ...



Thanks for the suggestion but I have tried pretty much everything including the lidocaine patches but they didn't really help much.  And I don't like taking any kind of medicine that I don't really need.

They don't really know what causes adhesive capsulitis (frozen shoulder syndrome) and there is no known treatment for it that works for everybody.  I personally just classify it as one of those auto immune things until they come up with something better.  It does limit some use of my left arm but not to the level I would call handicapping.  Like I can't reach up to a high shelf or reach far out to the left with it, but nothing that is any serious problem.  And the pain is minimal compared to what it once was and it doesn't hurt more much more often than it does.   I could continue to get the cortisone shots but figure we don't need that expense for no more benefit than I get from them and no telling what else that does to my body.  I still do physical therapy pretty regularly with it to ensure it doesn't get worse but after several years now, I am resigned to living with it.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 12, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


CBD is the oil from cannabis where the THC is removed...you get the same benefits without the high.
I HIGHLY recommend Arnicare. Has the Arnica plant in it...which soothes soreness. It works. Trust me. I use it on my ankles, shoulders, hips,toes, wrists due to rhuematoid arthritis. I sleep well. Oh, and it works great for muscle spasms..which I have been getting lately in my legs which are EXTREMELY painful. Soon as I massage that stuff in...its gone.

arnicare - Google Search

Arnicare Pain Relieving Cream | Arnicare for Pain Relief and Bruising

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0006MQ47A/?tag=ff0d01-20

T-Relief works very well too. ^


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 12, 2019)

You know, if I was Sheryl, this is the she shed I would want:


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 12, 2019)

And as we possibly are facing another snowstorm tonight and tomorrow. . .


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 12, 2019)

And now I have to go finish lunch preparation for our weekly luncheon and a movie with Aunt Betty and Dana.  Plus the Cowboys play in the late playoff game today.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 12, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Plus the Cowboys play in the late playoff game today.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 12, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > There's always corn cobs, so I've heard......



We had Sears catalogs nailed to the wall. Ah, the good ol' days!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 12, 2019)

My mother is turning 90. She still very active, lives alone, drives her own car anywhere she wants to go, and teaches a Sunday School class. She says she doesn't need anything, but she already has all the ceramic figurines and shelf crap any sane person should have (her words). Kids, grand kids, and great grand kids will take her out to eat, but I have no idea what to give her. Any ideas?


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 12, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> My mother is turning 90. She still very active, lives alone, drives her own car anywhere she wants to go, and teaches a Sunday School class. She says she doesn't need anything, but she already has all the ceramic figurines and shelf crap any sane person should have (her words). Kids, grand kids, and great grand kids will take her out to eat, but I have no idea what to give her. Any ideas?



Flower are a good present. Especially potted plants.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 12, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > My mother is turning 90. She still very active, lives alone, drives her own car anywhere she wants to go, and teaches a Sunday School class. She says she doesn't need anything, but she already has all the ceramic figurines and shelf crap any sane person should have (her words). Kids, grand kids, and great grand kids will take her out to eat, but I have no idea what to give her. Any ideas?
> ...



Sure, but I'd like to get her something other than the same stuff she always gets. She is a hard woman to buy for. I'm thinking about taking her out for the day next week and get her hair nails done, lunch, and shopping for what ever she sees that she might want. Yes, I know that is something a daughter would do, but it wouldn't be the same thing everybody else gives her.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 12, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> My mother is turning 90. She still very active, lives alone, drives her own car anywhere she wants to go, and teaches a Sunday School class. She says she doesn't need anything, but she already has all the ceramic figurines and shelf crap any sane person should have (her words). Kids, grand kids, and great grand kids will take her out to eat, but I have no idea what to give her. Any ideas?


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 12, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > My mother is turning 90. She still very active, lives alone, drives her own car anywhere she wants to go, and teaches a Sunday School class. She says she doesn't need anything, but she already has all the ceramic figurines and shelf crap any sane person should have (her words). Kids, grand kids, and great grand kids will take her out to eat, but I have no idea what to give her. Any ideas?



Looks like something one of the old ladies she hangs with would give her, but I think I'll pass.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 12, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


My mom would have laughed her ass off and shown it to all her friends.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 12, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Mine would laugh her ass off, and only show it to some people, but I'm not gonna be the one to give her something like that. I don't think she would laugh if I gave it to her.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 12, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


I take it this one is out also.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 12, 2019)

After talking about meatloaf I just had to make one this evening........  Now I'm happy.......


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 12, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



So, it's seems like a good place to produce and grow an excellent people?


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 13, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



or Monkey....er Montgomery Ward was another option 


When I was a kid we knew and would visit a few people with outhouses. I was always afraid I'd fall in


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 13, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> My mother is turning 90. She still very active, lives alone, drives her own car anywhere she wants to go, and teaches a Sunday School class. She says she doesn't need anything, but she already has all the ceramic figurines and shelf crap any sane person should have (her words). Kids, grand kids, and great grand kids will take her out to eat, but I have no idea what to give her. Any ideas?



My Aunt Betty turned 92 last September and she still drives, still walks a block to the mailboxes to get her mail, and is really active.  But like your mother, she has everything in the world she needs or could ever want. For Christmas, other than preparing her favorite meal, I got her a lovely loooooooong scarf in her favorite color.  Found it on Amazon--looks and feels like cashmere but is very washable/dryable and it can be used as a shawl around the shoulders, as a table top cover, as a head scarf, or tied as a fashion accessory.  She liked it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 13, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Drifter's friend's mother now homeless
Montrovant in difficult transition 
Nosmo's mom back in the hospital
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Beautress's friend EJ undergoing chemo.
Gracie & Mr. G for positive trend to continue.
Ringel and Mrs. R facing serious health challenges with resulting financial challenges.
GallantWarrior for healing and wellness.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!






_


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 13, 2019)

Good morning all.  It's snowing in Albuquerque again, our roof is leaking over the bed in the master bedroom and the roofers can't get here until Tuesday, I can't decide what to fix for lunch/dinner, and the Cowboys lost yesterday.  Nevertheless:






I'm sure that's true.  Eventually


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 13, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all. It's snowing in Albuquerque again, our roof is leaking over the bed in the master bedroom and the roofers can't get here until Tuesday, I can't decide what to fix for lunch/dinner, and the Cowboys lost yesterday. Nevertheless:


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 13, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  It's snowing in Albuquerque again, our roof is leaking over the bed in the master bedroom and the roofers can't get here until Tuesday, I can't decide what to fix for lunch/dinner, and the Cowboys lost yesterday.  Nevertheless:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would come fix the leak in your roof, but you live nowhere near me and I wouldn't know how to do it.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 13, 2019)

Is there anywhere in the US where it isn't snowing?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 13, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Is there anywhere in the US where it isn't snowing?


----------



## Mindful (Jan 13, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Is there anywhere in the US where it isn't snowing?



Yes alright. I can see where you are from.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 13, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all.  It's snowing in Albuquerque again, our roof is leaking over the bed in the master bedroom and the roofers can't get here until Tuesday, I can't decide what to fix for lunch/dinner, and the Cowboys lost yesterday.  Nevertheless:
> ...



Well it's the thought that counts.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 13, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Is there anywhere in the US where it isn't snowing?



I just spent a few minutes watching Accuweather videos. . .

Airports shut down in Japan due to snow
Avalanche warnings in Austria
Massive snowslides (off roofs) in China
Huge snowball fight at the National Mall in D.C.
Six inches of snow in central Oklahoma
I-40 shut down due to heavy snow in the Texas Panhandle
I say we all move in with Ridgerunner for the duration.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 13, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Is there anywhere in the US where it isn't snowing?
> ...


----------



## Gracie (Jan 13, 2019)

Oh, I would move in with Ridgerunner in a heartbeat!!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 13, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> View attachment 239990



Okay, is that where you're from BULLDOG?  But are you guys still under water?


----------



## Mindful (Jan 13, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Is there anywhere in the US where it isn't snowing?
> ...



Indeed. I was going to get onto that. I am in central Germany, and must be the only person on the planet not snowed in.......yet. Though it is mild, gloomy, and non stop rain. 

I have a daughter in Cyprus, who has the electric blanket on in bed. It's freezing there, she says.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 13, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Is there anywhere in the US where it isn't snowing?



Western Washington or more precise.....Puget Sound area. So far this year we haven't had any snow in the lowlands.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 13, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



It freezes in Greece???? 

Even though it hasn't snowed here yet, it has been freezing overnight with sunny days for the past week. Before that it was rain, rain, rain.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 13, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



It's nearer to Turkey than Greece.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 13, 2019)

Mindful said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



And is close to Lebanon where I believe there are six ski resorts?


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 13, 2019)

Mindful said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...




I didn't know it's snowed in Turkey either. 



Foxfyre said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



Or Lebanon.


 I always thought they were too close to the Equator for such cold temps...…..boy was I wrong.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 13, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


When I first got to El Paso, TX it was in the 50s and people were wearing winter clothing.........  I was in shorts, t-shirt and sandals..........  And had to turn the AC on........  (Not really but it's funny).


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 13, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



And you probably found out it doesn't snow much in El Paso. but it can snow in El Paso too.  I know.  I've seen it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 13, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Yeah, it snowed when we were there.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 13, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



Both Turkey and Lebanon are at the same latitude as the USA as are China and Japan.  The Mediterranean countries climate is modified by the Mediterranean much as our west coast states are modified by the Pacific.   Why the Atlantic doesn't have the same effect on our mid to upper east coast I don't know, but the north Atlantic has cold winters.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 13, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 239990
> ...



Nope. It finally drained away. We've had floods in the past, but nothing like the last few years.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 13, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



It has been frightful for sure.  We have friends in Houston and Sugarland and family at Cleveland just northeast of the city and in Galveston.  So far nobody has been flooded out but they've had some really close calls.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 13, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I'm lucky. My house is on high ground, but electricity was out, and my water well didn't work  so I lost my pickup going through deep water trying to get some bottles of fresh water. I guess it could have been worse.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 14, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



Well yes. But that was sure bad enough!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 14, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Drifter's friend's mother now homeless
Montrovant in difficult transition 
Nosmo's mom back in the hospital
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Beautress's friend EJ undergoing chemo.
Gracie & Mr. G for positive trend to continue.
Ringel and Mrs. R facing serious health challenges with resulting financial challenges.
GallantWarrior for healing and wellness.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!_
_
*January 14 or the second Monday in January is National Clean Off Your Desk Day.  Mine always looks like a recyling bin exploded on it but I think I'll give it a whirl.  (This isn't my desk but it is a really good imitation of it.   )*




_


----------



## beautress (Jan 14, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Is there anywhere in the US where it isn't snowing?


Walker County, Texas, knock on wood.


----------



## 007 (Jan 14, 2019)

Just thought I'd throw this out there... to start, yes my eating and diet were horrendous, I'd pretty much given up, but a couple months ago I looked in a full mirror I have on a closet door and almost threw up. I was 221 lbs and didn't look good. So, I bought a gym, and I think I might have posted a picture of that already, but I also did a major diet make over, quit eating and drinking a lot of stuff, quit eating big meals, eating late meals, the works, and now I've lost 15 pounds. I think I might have lost more had I not been working out because muscle weighs more than fat, but I've put on some definition. Doubt I'll ever do much big bulking up being 63 going on 64, but, I feel a lot better, big time, I hit the gym just about every day and I'm about half way to my goal. I was around 195 just 12 years ago in Reno. I watched a couple videos from back then and freaked out how skinny I thought I looked. I'm going to look like that again. No way am I ever going to go back to the bad eating habits I had, and it is all about what and how much and when you eat.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 14, 2019)

My grades for the class I have that has gone past the Fall semester were posted today.  I got a B on one assignment because I forgot to add one of the log sheets, everything else was an A.  That gives me an A for the class and I should be officially done with my associate's in the next 2-3 weeks; however long it takes the school to process the grade.

I'm not sure I'll be trying to do coding anymore, but it's just about time to start putting out applications/resumes to find another job.  I expect to be here for 2-4 months yet, so I'll be trying to find something with a schedule that allows me to be home when the little one gets home from school, but I have to get back into the real world.


----------



## beautress (Jan 14, 2019)

So glad to hear things are going well Montrovant. You must love what you are studying, 100%. That's what it takes. Kudos!


----------



## 007 (Jan 14, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> My grades for the class I have that has gone past the Fall semester were posted today.  I got a B on one assignment because I forgot to add one of the log sheets, everything else was an A.  That gives me an A for the class and I should be officially done with my associate's in the next 2-3 weeks; however long it takes the school to process the grade.
> 
> I'm not sure I'll be trying to do coding anymore, but it's just about time to start putting out applications/resumes to find another job.  I expect to be here for 2-4 months yet, so I'll be trying to find something with a schedule that allows me to be home when the little one gets home from school, but I have to get back into the real world.


My son got an Associates in Graphic Design and soon found out that didn't pay squat. Graphic Design people are a dime a dozen. So he looked into jobs that are in demand and decided to go back to school and somehow got the VA to kick in, and he got a B.A. in IT/Networking. He works at a local TV station now, unfortunately not making what he's probably worth, but for Wisconsin it's not all that bad a money, but he really enjoys his job. He likes it there and they like him, and he's worked himself into a position of being kinda indispensable now, been there over 3 years already, so I hope you're able to score the same thing Montro... computer tech is a hot job market so good luck with the job hunt!


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 14, 2019)

beautress said:


> So glad to hear things are going well Montrovant. You must love what you are studying, 100%. That's what it takes. Kudos!



I don't love it.    I chose it for a few different reasons; I'm comfortable with clerical work, health information technology is expected to have good job growth over the next few years, it was a degree I could do primarily online; but not because of any particular love for the field.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 14, 2019)

007 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > My grades for the class I have that has gone past the Fall semester were posted today.  I got a B on one assignment because I forgot to add one of the log sheets, everything else was an A.  That gives me an A for the class and I should be officially done with my associate's in the next 2-3 weeks; however long it takes the school to process the grade.
> ...



The coding I'm talking about is medical coding rather than computer coding.  I originally considered trying computer coding and took a few online classes for beginning coding in Java, Python, Ruby on Rails...but I was bored nearly to tears, and I've gotten the impression that computer coders may make good money, but job security is an issue.  While I'm sure I'd like it, I don't need to make a lot of money.  I am used to living cheaply.  I'm not someone who does well with major life changes such as losing a job, though, so I'll take job security over risky but higher reward jobs.  

I doubt I'll get a Bachelor's any time soon.  I was able to get a Pell grant to pay for most of my associate's, but I don't have the money to pay for school on my own.


----------



## 007 (Jan 14, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Yeah the kid is still paying on student loans. He'd have never got through school without the money but, he'll probably pay until he hits the 25 year mark, and then evidently they forgive the remainder if you've been faithfully paying all the while. He's got a good 20 years yet to pay on it though.

The VA paid for me to go to MMI. The school wasn't really all that expensive and they paid for it all. I was really lucky since I'm a service connected disabled veteran, and that was the second college they paid for. I had a little dab of disability income that was just enough to live on while in school. Harley Tech paid me dang good. I made double what my son is making, with a B.A. Glad to be retired now though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 14, 2019)

007 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > My grades for the class I have that has gone past the Fall semester were posted today.  I got a B on one assignment because I forgot to add one of the log sheets, everything else was an A.  That gives me an A for the class and I should be officially done with my associate's in the next 2-3 weeks; however long it takes the school to process the grade.
> ...



Yes my granddaughter got her B.A. in graphic design and as you said, unless you know somebody and/or already have a foot in the door, there just aren't any jobs in that field.  Montro's field, however, is wide open right now.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 14, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



007 just got overly graphic...


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 14, 2019)

Oh, by the way, it seems I may be promoted to a career position soon. I think it is a paperwork process at this point.  Probably take a few months....


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 15, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> Oh, by the way, it seems I may be promoted to a career position soon. I think it is a paperwork process at this point.  Probably take a few months....



Looks like you're doing well.  Are you enjoying it?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 15, 2019)

Good nigh darlinks.  No change in the vigil list.

January 15 is Appreciate a Bagel Day.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 15, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> Oh, by the way, it seems I may be promoted to a career position soon. I think it is a paperwork process at this point.  Probably take a few months....



Good news. Career growth is a game with a lot of prizes. And game factor is a powerful drive to reach targets, you want


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 15, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Good nigh darlinks.  No change in the vigil list.
> 
> January 15 is Appreciate a Bagel Day.



Wow, super!!


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 15, 2019)

Mindful said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



I was there, at Greek part. Half of Cyprus now under Greek control, but half was occupied by Turkish forces and now under their control...


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 15, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > It's a good time of year, but too cold...Brrr
> ...



My friend, I glad to see you too!  How are you, what's new? Does it seems to you, life is not only moves forward, but also have a spiral structure and periodically returns us to some life circumstances?


----------



## Mindful (Jan 15, 2019)

Sbiker said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



I've been there often. 

Went through the checkpoint, manned by UN armed soldiers.

Drinking coffee under The Tree of Idleness was the best part.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 15, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, by the way, it seems I may be promoted to a career position soon. I think it is a paperwork process at this point.  Probably take a few months....
> ...



Kind of negative at the moment.  The Christmas Crunch really wore a few people down.  They need an attitude adjustment or a new job.  Hopefully they figure out which best soon.  Still a lot to learn in order to fell competent.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 15, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Some people do wilt a bit under unusually heavy work loads and that can make things unpleasant for everybody.  I always loved the challenge knowing it was only temporary.  I haven't had many jobs in which you spent most of your time twiddling your thumbs, but I disliked every one of those I have had.  I like to be busy.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 15, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Some people do wilt a bit under unusually heavy work loads and that can make things unpleasant for everybody.  I always loved the challenge knowing it was only temporary.  I haven't had many jobs in which you spent most of your time twiddling your thumbs, but I disliked every one of those I have had.  I like to be busy.



It goes beyond busy.  We were not fully staffed the whole season..


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 15, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Some people do wilt a bit under unusually heavy work loads and that can make things unpleasant for everybody.  I always loved the challenge knowing it was only temporary.  I haven't had many jobs in which you spent most of your time twiddling your thumbs, but I disliked every one of those I have had.  I like to be busy.
> ...



I understand.  But again, I always loved the challenge in those situations.  I wouldn't want a steady diet of it though.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 15, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> Still a lot to learn in order to fell competent.



Hey saveliberty the cathouse wasn't built in just one day... I'm willin' to bet that your competency level is more than adequate...


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 15, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I was like that too. Thrived on that busyness. Right out of high school I worked for an auto licensing agency back in the days of when the first and last week of every month was crazy with lines out the door and around the building all day long for people to get their car tabs and again a few years later working at a local welfare office when they still had cards they'd bring in to exchange for actual food stamps within the first 10 days of the month...….same lines, with barely a chance for a break all day. Somehow in both jobs there was a day that I was the only one that showed up for whatever reason and had to do the work of 5-10 others. When management realized the situation, they did pull a few from other areas to help out where they could. I did it, but by the end of the day I was exhausted both mentally & physically.

Other jobs weren't so demanding, but still plenty to do most of the time. I hated when it was slow with nothing more to do than manual updates that would drive me absolutely nuts


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 15, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



)) I know nothing about Tree of Idleness, I've only heared stories from local Greeks about war, and... and drunk a two or three tin of local beer between visiting the monastery (somewhere in mountains) and ours ship put on the sea to the another target of our travel


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 15, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Still a lot to learn in order to fell competent.
> ...


 
Hey, how the weather at Hawaii? Is it possible to swim there now?


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 15, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 15, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Who knows, which brilliant God have for us behind the next challenge?


----------



## Mindful (Jan 15, 2019)

Sbiker said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



The north is occupied by Turkey. The Cypriots are not Greeks.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 15, 2019)

Sbiker said:


> Hey, how the weather at Hawaii? Is it possible to swim there now?



The weather here is as close to perfect as one can ask for... Almost boring at times... I grew up in the American Midwest and one could always count on the weather to slap you around on occasion... Winter time here now... High temps during the daytime hours now is low 80's and nighttime is low 70's and high 60's (Fahrenheit obviously)… It is tough to live here, but someone has to do it... And I am just the fellar to do it... ...


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 15, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, how the weather at Hawaii? Is it possible to swim there now?
> ...




oh 


just 


shut


UP!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 15, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 15, 2019)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



And sometimes not knowing is in itself a blessing.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 15, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, how the weather at Hawaii? Is it possible to swim there now?
> ...



Do you have problems with storms/flooding?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 15, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Do you have problems with storms/flooding?



Yes, sometimes just like everywhere else... Mother Nature lives right next to Murphy and they both have t-shirts that reads "Poo-Poo Happens"...
Here on Oahu the coldest I have ever seen it was 56 degrees and rainy and windy... That was back in the mid 80's... I worked at HIA on the ramp and most of the local folks were freezing their tushies off...


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 15, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Still a lot to learn in order to fell competent.
> ...



What I lack in working knowledge of certain functions, I make up for in tirelessly keeping on task, a good attitude, being reliable and finding what needs to happen next.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 15, 2019)

Sbiker said:


> Hey, how the weather at Hawaii? Is it possible to swim there now?




I don't know... How's your backstroke? It a long way from your Homeland...


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 15, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, how the weather at Hawaii? Is it possible to swim there now?
> ...


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 15, 2019)

Hossfly said:


>


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 15, 2019)

Last week the wife was contacted by her insurance company Patient Advocate, today she told the advocate what was going on in terms of the hospital and the dr's office having us agree to pay a certain amount by monthly payments.......  Apparently they may have violated their contract with the insurance company, they're not supposed to do that and all those agreements may become null and void.  Basically what the financial departments told us was no agreement, no treatment, essentially (in our humble opinion) a form of medical blackmail.  The advocate told us to make no more payments until she and the insurance company has had a chance to investigate and get back to us.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 15, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, how the weather at Hawaii? Is it possible to swim there now?
> ...



Boring? 

You mean the sun shines all the time?


----------



## beautress (Jan 15, 2019)

Eh. Getting over a 24-hour bug by 2 pm, sewed on pieces to a small quilt starting when I felt better. Friend called for me to ride shotgun to a little town 44 miles north of here to pick up his farmer's pay for cows (he is undergoing chemotherapy and his relatives insist he have someone go with him when he drives till his chemo is over. Hopefully, he has only 1 or 2 more sessions if his tests says he still needs more. I don't know how those cowboys can still raise cows and undergo chemo. It takes all the sap outta folks, but it does get the cancer. Anyway, I got home and just dropped by here for a minute.

Hope all those undergoing treatments beat cancer into the ground, that all who are lonely have love in their lives right away or like me, engaged to sew quilts for fatherless kids and college scholarship fundraising, which keeps me too busy to think about bad stuff, that peace and joy come to every heart here with thanks to Ms. Foxy for her wonderful hospitality and encouragement and everyone who comes here to share bits and pieces with us here. Good night. I think I'm a lot better than last night when I got no sleep whatever running to the bathroom every 5 minutes to be sick for about 6 hours, So happy trails all, happy trails to you. 

​


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 15, 2019)

Mindful said:


> You mean the sun shines all the time?



   purty much...


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 15, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > You mean the sun shines all the time?
> ...



braggert……...


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 15, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> The advocate told us to make no more payments until she and the insurance company has had a chance to investigate and get back to us.




Ringel05 you seem to be a purty fart smellar er smart feller and I am sure you don't need me to say don't hesitate on getting legal council when dealing with an insurance company if things go south... Your beautiful bride's health is of utmost importance and not all Barristers are bad...


----------



## Mindful (Jan 15, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > You mean the sun shines all the time?
> ...



OTOH, there's nothing like a gloomy soggy utterly depressing day in England, with daughter, sitting in front of a log fire, eating toasted tea cakes, cats stretched out in cat heaven, watching Harry Potter movies.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 15, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The advocate told us to make no more payments until she and the insurance company has had a chance to investigate and get back to us.
> ...



Couldn't something be done, government legislation or something, to curtail the bad practices  of insurance companies?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 16, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


It's the insurance company that's helping us out.  It's the medical facilities that seem to want to hold us hostage.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 16, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Last week the wife was contacted by her insurance company Patient Advocate, today she told the advocate what was going on in terms of the hospital and the dr's office having us agree to pay a certain amount by monthly payments.......  Apparently they may have violated their contract with the insurance company, they're not supposed to do that and all those agreements may become null and void.  Basically what the financial departments told us was no agreement, no treatment, essentially (in our humble opinion) a form of medical blackmail.  The advocate told us to make no more payments until she and the insurance company has had a chance to investigate and get back to us.



You may need a lawyer if it comes down to denying you any kind of treatment?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 16, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Last week the wife was contacted by her insurance company Patient Advocate, today she told the advocate what was going on in terms of the hospital and the dr's office having us agree to pay a certain amount by monthly payments.......  Apparently they may have violated their contract with the insurance company, they're not supposed to do that and all those agreements may become null and void.  Basically what the financial departments told us was no agreement, no treatment, essentially (in our humble opinion) a form of medical blackmail.  The advocate told us to make no more payments until she and the insurance company has had a chance to investigate and get back to us.
> ...


Yeah I know but just to make sure everyone understands, it's the insurance company that's helping us out.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 16, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Drifter's friend's mother now homeless
Montrovant in difficult transition 
Nosmo's mom back in the hospital
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Beautress's friend EJ undergoing chemo.
Gracie & Mr. G for positive trend to continue.
Ringel and Mrs. R facing serious health challenges with resulting financial challenges.
GallantWarrior for healing and wellness.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!

*January 16 is appreciate a dragon day and Fig Newton Day.  I'm not real sure how we go about combining the two things into one cohesive observance though:*



_


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 16, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Yes, but they have Greek origin and Orthodox Church - so, they very close to Greeks


----------



## Mindful (Jan 16, 2019)

Sbiker said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



They have a Greek culture and religion, but they are a mix of all the people who have crisis crossed that region over the centuries.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 16, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, how the weather at Hawaii? Is it possible to swim there now?
> ...



Oh, pls, continue, I'll dream about such weather this evening... 

But reality is not so bad too - Epiphany's frosts are coming!  Frost and sun - why not?


----------



## Mindful (Jan 16, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...



I don't get that. 

But I'm in a different system to yours.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 16, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I agree, knowing is a hard burden. But what we can do - humans are designed to multiply knowledges )


----------



## Mindful (Jan 16, 2019)

I had a medical consultation with Dr. Goebbel today. (What a name!)

He was really nice.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 16, 2019)

Was letting the wife sleep when suddenly she jumps up, "I have an appointment!!!  Then berates me for not waking her up....... for her 11:30 appointment......  It's 9:15........


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 16, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Was letting the wife sleep when suddenly she jumps up, "I have an appointment!!!  Then berates me for not waking her up....... for her 11:30 appointment......  It's 9:15........




Wives...   Go figure...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 16, 2019)

blackhawk said:


>



In case you really REALLY aren't a country fan and wonder what this is about, this is one of the Charlie Daniels Band's best:


Stick around on that same You Tube video for an aging Simon & Garfunkle doing their classic "Sound of Silence".  They were just as good as ever.


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 17, 2019)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys. No change in the vigil list.


----------



## boedicca (Jan 17, 2019)

So, it is LITERALLY raining cats and dogs and hamsters here...but my weather widget keeps saying 80% chance of rain.   I am skeptical.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 17, 2019)

boedicca said:


> So, it is LITERALLY raining cats and dogs and hamsters here...but my weather widget keeps saying 80% chance of rain.   I am skeptical.



Stop throwing cats and dogs and hamsters into the air!


----------



## boedicca (Jan 17, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > So, it is LITERALLY raining cats and dogs and hamsters here...but my weather widget keeps saying 80% chance of rain.   I am skeptical.
> ...



Dang....foiled again!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 17, 2019)

boedicca said:


> So, it is LITERALLY raining cats and dogs and hamsters here...but my weather widget keeps saying 80% chance of rain.   I am skeptical.



Yes, and all that is going to eventually come here.  And we still have a leak in our roof and the roofers can't give us a firm date earlier than February 25.  It wouldn't matter so much if we already had interior damage that we had to fix, but right now we don't.  It hasn't brought down the sheetrock and paint in the ceiling.  But by late February we'll almost certainly have the cost of interior damage to repair as well as the relatively minor roofing repairs.  Frustrating.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 17, 2019)

Mr. P and I celebrated our 35th wedding anniversary yesterday.
We had a blast!


----------



## boedicca (Jan 17, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > So, it is LITERALLY raining cats and dogs and hamsters here...but my weather widget keeps saying 80% chance of rain.   I am skeptical.
> ...




We live on a hill, and had drainage problems for the first few years.  mr. boe came up with this master plan of pipes and french drains which is a masterpiece.  No more flooding in the basement.    Without his project, I'd be cleaning up a giant mess right now instead of illuminating the interwebs.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 17, 2019)

Had a day out in London today. I went up on the train and treated myself to taxis to the Tate gallery and back.
I saw the Burne Jones exhibition which is currently being shown. I also went round the Turner collection and saw a lot of pictures I had never seen before. Some of the paintings are huge, and he must have used a step ladder, or scaffolding to paint them.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 18, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


I like arnica. Used to wild craft arnica ointment.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 18, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Is there anywhere in the US where it isn't snowing?


Alaska


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 18, 2019)

A couple of evenings ago I watched Jesus Christ Superstar (1973)....  Still have the songs stuck in my head......


----------



## beautress (Jan 18, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> A couple of evenings ago I watched Jesus Christ Superstar (1973)....  Still have the songs stuck in my head......


Me, too, Ringel. Except we did the play in our Church around that time, and I had to help kids memorize the lyrics. lol


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 18, 2019)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


No basements for me, too many water issues.  You're lucky you're on a hill that allowed your husband to install proper drainage, drainage that should have been installed when the house was first built, something most homebuilders don't do.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 18, 2019)

beautress said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > A couple of evenings ago I watched Jesus Christ Superstar (1973)....  Still have the songs stuck in my head......
> ...


I used to know most of the songs although to sing them I could never reach Neely's or Anderson's higher ranges.  To be perfectly honest my favorite song is Herod's song, fit's my quirky personality/sense of humor.


----------



## beautress (Jan 18, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Is there anywhere in the US where it isn't snowing?
> ...


I loved Alaska the year we lived there on base Fort Richardson, outside of Anchorage. It was a territory back then. My recollection of Anchorage was that the main street looked like a strip mall with grass, and when we were driving one day, my mom and dad pointed out "The Last Chance Saloon" at the end of the city's road, and indeed it was the last structure going out into the wild country back then. I'll never forget the day we drove as close as you'd care to get to Mt. Everest and still see the outline of it. Dad wanted us to remember seeing the tallest mountain in the world.

You live in Giod's country Gallantwarrior. It's beautiful, at least it was when we lived there that one very short year.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 18, 2019)

beautress said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



I've been told how beautiful it is there.


----------



## beautress (Jan 18, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Quirky is a good word, albeit rarely.


----------



## beautress (Jan 18, 2019)

Mindful said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Yeah, and I vote that Mr. Gallantwarrior should bring forward some of those photographs he's been hoarding.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 18, 2019)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


Absolutely. I actually see things like a wheel rotating through the seasons and of course we're moving in a spiral as time passes.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 18, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I twiddle a great deal on this job.I take a nap and stay busy at home.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 18, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, how the weather at Hawaii? Is it possible to swim there now?
> ...





Ridgerunner said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, how the weather at Hawaii? Is it possible to swim there now?
> ...


Better you than me!  Too hot.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 18, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > So, it is LITERALLY raining cats and dogs and hamsters here...but my weather widget keeps saying 80% chance of rain.   I am skeptical.
> ...


Tarps are your friends...and they come in a variety of colors.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 18, 2019)

beautress said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



He was kidding?  Though Denali or Mt. McKinley is quite impressive as America's tallest mountain, it isn't quite Everest that is just under to just over 9,000 ft. taller than Denali depending on what source you consult.   I'm not going to be climbing either, even when I was much younger and much more fit, because I get severe altitude sickness at 14,000 feet.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 18, 2019)

peach174 said:


> Mr. P and I celebrated our 35th wedding anniversary yesterday.
> We had a blast!


Congratulations


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 18, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Since the demands of your job are pretty demanding when you do have work to do, the twiddling times might not be so boring?   I don't know.  But stuck in an office or whatever for hours at a time with little or nothing to do is really frustrating for me.

I did have a job way back when I was very young and working for a large grain elevator and flour milling operation in west Texas.  I was secretary to the first vice president who managed a mining and precious mineral operation in Cuba.  When the USA severed diplomatic relations and banned travel to Cuba, that ended the mining operation of course costing my employer millions and also eventually cost me my job.  But while my boss was out of the country traveling there for about six months, I had literally nothing to do.  But we had a Musack system in the building that played elevator music for 15 minutes. . .was off for 3 minutes. . .then on another 15 minutes.   I gave myself typing tests for 15 minutes and scored my accuracy in the 3 minutes the music was not playing, then another 15 minutes typing.  I got my speed up to 110 wpm.   That came in really useful later on after I had moved on.  

(Not anywhere near a world record though that I think is 149 wpm on a manual typewriter.)


----------



## beautress (Jan 18, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I stand corrected, definitely, Foxfyre. What was I thinking? I've been sleepy all morning, and the above is a good example of how. I still haven't posted birds nor butterflies in the Garage thread home, but I think I will go prop my feet up and get ready to work on the next quilt when and if I wake up.  

Senior moments. lol


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 18, 2019)

beautress said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



Been there.  Done that.  Trashed the tee shirt.     Some days I can't remember my own phone number and I don't want to admit how many things I have posted using the wrong name or wrong place or wrong date or whatever.  Most I catch on edits but not all.  So there's quite a few mea culpas in there too.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 18, 2019)

Big snowstorm last night closed Little Cottonwood....Much as I love big powder dumps, homie don't stand in a 10+ mile line of crawling traffic to ski for a few runs.

Another day.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 18, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Truthfully, I am thankful that napping between flights is okay.  It helps make that two-hour commute a lot safer.  And I'm usually busier than a one-legged guy in a butt-kicking contest when I'm home.  Lots of chores to keep the place going and on weekends, there's always some project to get done.
Cool idea, practicing your typing like that.  I remember when I typed about 110 wpm, too.  But all that went out the window when I had to adapt to a keyboard with function keys and shortcuts.  Then it seems that every time I get a new laptop or keyboard, I have to adapt to different sizes and pressures.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 18, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I took a typing class in high school......  We used those newfangled electric typewriters........


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 18, 2019)

Beauty,
It would have so exciting, being in Alaska back in those days.  Now, even the most rural villages are "modernized".  And, of course, we've had our share of "immigrants" from other states.  I did hear a report a couple of days ago that this is the sixth year that the total of people leaving the state outnumber those coming into Alaska.  Suits me.  
Alaskan factoid: While Everest is the highest mountain based on total elevation, Denali is the single greatest land rise from base to summit, making it technically the tallest mountain on Earth.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 18, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...





Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


We only had 2 or 3 of those newfangled electric typewriters at my school, so only the best typing students go to use them.  The rest of us used those clack-clack-bing, return types.


----------



## boedicca (Jan 18, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Well, we live in an old house - and it was clear when we bought it that attempts had been made to address the issue.  We love the house - the bay view is so fabulous!  mr. boe is an engineer - he knew he could solve the problem and he did.  I'm so proud of him.  

Plus - we love having a basement.  It's a necessity for pack rats.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 18, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Beauty,
> It would have so exciting, being in Alaska back in those days.  Now, even the most rural villages are "modernized".  And, of course, we've had our share of "immigrants" from other states.  I did hear a report a couple of days ago that this is the sixth year that the total of people leaving the state outnumber those coming into Alaska.  Suits me.
> Alaskan factoid: While Everest is the highest mountain based on total elevation, Denali is the single greatest land rise from base to summit, making it technically the tallest mountain on Earth.



So maybe Becki's dad wasn't kidding.  Technically he was accurate.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 18, 2019)

boedicca said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


That's what garages are for.....  We're learning not to be pack rats.......  Working on selling off much of what we have carried around with us for five moves since 2012.......... 
And as we get older we find stairs are more and more of a pain, one level on a slab is our desired habitat.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 18, 2019)

boedicca said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Yes we had one basement that very occasionally backed up with runoff water when the city drainage system was overloaded.  But the other three were dry and functional.  And a real blessing during tornado season because we were living in Kansas.  We had to take whatever rental we could find when Hombre was first transferred to Pittsburg KS in the far southeast corner--just 30 miles west of Joplin MO.  Great finished basement but even with that too small.  The second house was great on 3-1/2 landscaped acres backed up to a wild forest with blackberry bushes.  But that was the basement that flooded from time to time.  The owner sold it out from under us so we moved to another house two doors down.  Full basement but unfinished and ugly, but dry and great to store extraneous stuff in.

First house in Salina had unfinished basement but we finished it.  Dry and functional.  Sold that and bought a bi-level but sufficiently shielded with surrounding dirt to provide protection from storms.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 18, 2019)

High winds with gusts up to 65 MPH.........  Just saw Margaret Hamilton fly by on a bicycle......


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 18, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



I just want to look at Hawaii  I prefer cold weather when I'm working, so these frosts are very comfortable for me, while I'm sitting at warm office and drinking hot coffee.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 18, 2019)

Caught a picture of this out back.  Dust storm rainbow?


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 18, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Oh, it's a good time. My friend Dima absolutely agree with us both, we just sitting at my flat, drinking spanish wine and russian beer and celebrating another friday in our life, viewing a series BMS (have you seen it too? )) by one eye each. After 40 I feel the life is permanently accelerating, so we have to run faster a twice to have only a chance to move  But we're enjoing the current moment both. So do you like yours as we're?


----------



## boedicca (Jan 18, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




We're a bit away from the Swedish Death Cleaning phase.   I'm slowing going through closets to get rid of stuff.  Our biggest issue is books.  We have thousands...and if/when we downsize to a single level house, we certainly won't have room for them. It is really hard for us to get rid of books - feels like a sacrilege.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 18, 2019)

boedicca said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


We were the same way with book or more accurately the wife had about a thousand.  She started donating her books when we were in Trinidad Co then finally cut the number in half when we were in El Paso TX. then got rid of half of those when we were in Albuquerque.  Now she's looking at what's left and starting to cull those.  Basically she realized two things, one there's only a relatively small number of books either one of us really want to keep and two they're heavy and take up a lot of room when moving.  The third thing is we really don't need a 3000 sq ft house (though it's nice), we can comfortably make do with a 1400 - 1700 sq ft house with a garage and or storage shed.


----------



## beautress (Jan 18, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Beauty,
> It would have so exciting, being in Alaska back in those days.  Now, even the most rural villages are "modernized".  And, of course, we've had our share of "immigrants" from other states.  I did hear a report a couple of days ago that this is the sixth year that the total of people leaving the state outnumber those coming into Alaska.  Suits me.
> Alaskan factoid: While Everest is the highest mountain based on total elevation, Denali is the single greatest land rise from base to summit, making it technically the tallest mountain on Earth.



You would have loved the beauty and majesty of white-capped mountains in the far distance, lovely, rushing mountain creeks flanked by trees with leaves on them that made a pleasant little shaking noise in a breeze, cool air and friendly people, who were wearing mouton-lined parkas of blue and red, catching a glimpse now and then of a mama moose with her huge but cute baby moose, often laying in  a road, oblivious to humans who didn't dare disturb them or accept the consequences of a mad moose mama.

Maybe the moose don't do that anymore in the huge town Anchorage has become. Anyway, looking out the car window at the miles and miles of driving, there was something wonderful about seeing nature at her finest at every twist of the road that was flanked by a stream before the snows began. Surely there is a lot of that left out there in your area.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 18, 2019)

Hi guys. Sorry I have not caught up except for a few posts I see of quotes and whatnot......

I envy Ridgerunner. My goal my whole life was to get to Maui or the hawaiian island to live forever...but as far west as I got was to San Luis Obispo area. And even then that didn't last longer than 30 years. I'm trying to make my way back there since Hawaii is now out of the question and has been for..oh...30 years, lol.

Anyway...things are fixing to change yet again. Not sure what is going to happen so the only thing I can do it just take each day at a time. No rest for the wear, eh?
Anne has her new boyfriend I told y'all about. Well, he bought a fixer upper home in bumfuck egypt (west of Corning out in "cow country" with a total of 64 population) and she told me today that escrow closes on that house he bought (but I think SHE bought it and isn't telling me)...and she will be moving there with him in about 2 months. Escrow closes in a month. Then its going to take about another month (or less) to make it livable enough for her to move in to...with just him, mind you...and then she and we will discuss what is to happen to me and MrG. Of course we are not invited....New Boyfriend, who I will now nicname NB...wants her all to himself. Well of course he does. He has no money, so he says. So I wonder if he has no money how he came up with 70K. Oh. Wait. I know. SHE has that, and more. She said he can't afford to take her to dinner cuz he is broke. Yet..he just bought a house. Um hm. Ok. Anyway...fishy fishy fishy but it isn't my business and if I even hint of doubts about his plans..she gets angry with me. So I keep my mouth shut. Her money, her business. Except its MY business when it comes to me and MrG and what we should be planning if anything at all..and sooner rather than later. I do NOT want to wind back up in the van. I doubt it will come to that, but I like to plan ahead since my whole life is now nothing but "don't think to settle. Nothing stays as its supposed to".

She mentioned she would keep this duplex, be a roomie, pay half the rent like all of us are doing now, but still move in with him. Personally, I see that happening for a short amount of time. NB might not like it that she is paying half rent on a place she only uses now and then, shared with us. I have no clue about this guy...what his agenda is...what their plans are...but I know the first thing someone wants to do to gain control is to separate the persn from friends and family. And this house NB supposedly bought is far far away. At least a 2 hour drive from here...and 3 hours from her sister, who she said she wanted to be close to. When I asked why she was moving FURTHER away from her sister, she looked everywhere but at me and mumbled no clear answers, so I shut up.

Anyway...in two months..I have no clue what is going to happen, where we will be, etc.

Happy happy joy, eh?


----------



## Gracie (Jan 18, 2019)

Oh..and NB doesn't like dogs or cats. Which means they will stay with me and MrG. Which is why she will continue to pay half the rent even though she will not be living here except as a passerby on the way to visit her sister now and then. Which means I just gained 2 cats, a dog and 2 chickens. Um. Not in the plans I had for myself, that. I love the dog. Serena the cat is fine. Baby Kitty...she has to be locked up in Anne's bedroom because she pees all over furniture and fights with Serena. Not thrilled about taking care of chickens either. They are messy. They have the whole backyard that was SUPPOSED to be part mine for a small garden area. Nope. Its now a big chicken coop.
In short...she needs us to take care of her critters cuz NB doesn't really want him at the new place. He wants HER. Not her baggage.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 18, 2019)

And...I no longer have plans for a garden back there anyway. Why plan for something that will be taken away from me anyway? And now...as soon as 2 months perhaps. Sigh.


----------



## beautress (Jan 18, 2019)

Gallent Warrior, I found a picture of Anchorage in 1953 when my family was there. While my memories aren't exact, this picture looks convincingly right to me. The day we drove the strip that downtown was then, this was pretty much what I recall, but mom and dad got my big brother and me mouton-lined parkas that day, and were they cozy for the long winter ahead.




​


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 18, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



We put all our overflow into the garage but need to get two cars in there too so garage storage is somewhat limited.  We are also paring down, getting rid of stuff that we have had for decades on the theory 'we might need that sometime. . ."  I'm considering selling my sewing machine because I use it so seldom.  But that is going to take a bit more emotional fortifying to do.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 18, 2019)

beautress said:


> Gallent Warrior, I found a picture of Anchorage in 1953 when my family was there. While my memories aren't exact, this picture looks convincingly right to me. The day we drove the strip that downtown was then, this was pretty much what I recall, but mom and dad got my big brother and me mouton-lined parkas that day, and were they cozy for the long winter ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was there roughly a dozen years ago.  Much more of an aesthetically pleasing tourist trap look at that time and probably now.  At least in the vicinity of the down town hotel where we were.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 18, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


You put vehicles in a garage??!!!  What a novel idea!


----------



## beautress (Jan 18, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Gallent Warrior, I found a picture of Anchorage in 1953 when my family was there. While my memories aren't exact, this picture looks convincingly right to me. The day we drove the strip that downtown was then, this was pretty much what I recall, but mom and dad got my big brother and me mouton-lined parkas that day, and were they cozy for the long winter ahead.
> ...


Wow, those flowers growing in planters add a touch of class to beautiful downtown Anchorage, and the ooutdoor café adds an international flair. It was sorta a plain and simple country town when we were there.

Thanks for sharing what the future was to have been.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 18, 2019)

beautress said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


It was plain and sorta simple everywhere back in the 1950s........ 
Then color was finally introduced in Pleasantville and the rest they say is history........


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 18, 2019)

Over ate for dinner......  Oven BBQed country ribs with rice and green beans.......   Uff da!!


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 18, 2019)

Gracie said:


> And...I no longer have plans for a garden back there anyway. Why plan for something that will be taken away from me anyway? And now...as soon as 2 months perhaps. Sigh.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 18, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Over ate for dinner......  Oven BBQed country ribs with rice and green beans.......   Uff da!!


I had spinach quiche and panatone bread with banana cream pie..


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 18, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Over ate for dinner......  Oven BBQed country ribs with rice and green beans.......   Uff da!!
> ...


My condolences......


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 18, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



My wife has a widowed friend who always wants quiche when she visits. I filled up on pie.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 18, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


It was a joke.....  I like quiche.....  Maybe I'm not a real man?  

The banana cream pie on the other hand would tear me up, banana intolerant........


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 18, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Over ate for dinner......  Oven BBQed country ribs with rice and green beans.......   Uff da!!



I got some country style ribs at Albertsons this afternoon--a huge package separated into four meals to go in the freezer.  Really REALLY cheap.  It will figure out about $1.25 an entre for us for each of the four meals.  That isn't $1.25 for each of us, but a $1.25 for both of us.  I haven't eaten something really good at those prices since the 1960's.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 18, 2019)

Gracie said:


> And...I no longer have plans for a garden back there anyway. Why plan for something that will be taken away from me anyway? And now...as soon as 2 months perhaps. Sigh.



I have to believe it will all work out Gracie.  Because that's what I pray for every day.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 18, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Hombre likes quiche too and he's a real man.     I make a pretty darn good Quiche Lorraine except I usually add some diced ham and/or bacon.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 18, 2019)

boedicca said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



That was the hardest thing for me too, and some I just won't part with meaning we still have a LOT of books.   But we did let go of hundreds--some to friends and family who wanted to read them and who then passed them on to others, some donated to the local library, and the rest to the local Humane Association that takes pretty much anything that has any use left in it and makes a little money finding good homes for it.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 18, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Absolutely, I thought, garages are only to play trash metal inside!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 19, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Drifter's friend's mother now homeless
Montrovant in difficult transition 
Nosmo's mom back in the hospital
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Beautress's friend EJ undergoing chemo.
Gracie & Mr. G for positive trend to continue.
Ringel and Mrs. R facing serious health challenges with resulting financial challenges.
GallantWarrior for healing and wellness.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!_

*I hope most of us could see the beautiful super wolf full moon tonight.  The January full moon  is called the wolf moon because the most striking reminder of the dead of winter to the Native Americans was the howling of the wolves in the night.  It is one of three super moons we will have this year.  And tomorrow night the moon will still be full for the last total lunar eclipse or super blood moon of this decade,.  The full eclipse is visible in all of North America, but only a partial eclipse for our friends on the other side of the oceans.*


----------



## beautress (Jan 19, 2019)

Top o' the morning, everyone!


----------



## beautress (Jan 19, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


But Hossfly, spinach is good fer ya! <giggle>


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 19, 2019)

beautress said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I do like a good spanakopita.


----------



## beautress (Jan 19, 2019)

Yom, Ringel!


----------



## beautress (Jan 19, 2019)

Found this lovely song in archives this am.. Cheers, all!
​


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 19, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Over ate for dinner......  Oven BBQed country ribs with rice and green beans.......   Uff da!!
> ...



I like a foxy lady, good deal .. 

I recall biking to the gas station on my banana seat schwinn to pick up cigs. for Mom, 19 cents for a gallon of gas, 21 cents for the cigarettes and hot dog . free coke .. 10 cents.

mmm ..Dang, I'm old ...   .


----------



## beautress (Jan 19, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Lumpy! Good to see ya!


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 19, 2019)

beautress said:


> Top o' the morning, everyone!



I've been up all night waiting for you to show up and now I feel stupid sleepy.. 

well .. not really ..but the stupid sleepy part...


----------



## beautress (Jan 19, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Top o' the morning, everyone!
> ...


Aw, Lumpy. Hope you stick around fer some laffs--startin' naow!
​


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 19, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



"quinche" .!. this might be our first disagreement...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 19, 2019)

beautress said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



I love that video .. it does bring back the sweet memories..

I was a teenage beach bum for a time.. California in it's golden years..

.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 19, 2019)

Saturday morning....Always loved this one....

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 19, 2019)

beautress said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Seems like magic to see you...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 19, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I refuse to be old.  My body sort of insists some days, but I refuse to be old.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 19, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Not if you have MY quiche.  So far I haven't found anybody who didn't like it.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 19, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I just figure it is what it is and move on.. I do like to get crotchety and for some reason I really like ice cream lately.

What is it with old people and ice cream..?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 19, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Well okay .. but only yours. ... .


----------



## beautress (Jan 19, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


Around here, ice cream makes the guys skinny and the gals fat. 
I've learned not to like bluebell or else it's bluebelly. 
/pardon my sexism, seems my slip is showin'. 

It's been fun, but I hafta go now. My brother is coming up from his home 100 miles away, and I have to get a steam shovel to clear a path to the back door...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 19, 2019)

beautress said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Happy Times .. steam shovel beautress


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 19, 2019)

I always liked this Beach Boys one ..
.
.

.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 19, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



I think it isn't so much the ice cream but it is a comfort food and for those of us in the older set who no longer have great teeth, it is a soft food.  By the time a person passes 50, they have a small fraction of the taste buds they had when they were young.  And they lose more taste buds as they age.  But sweet, sour, salty--the strong flavors--stay with us and we might appreciate them a bit more when we're older.  

Don't think I don't still like all the foods I loved as a kid though.  I do.  And I now enjoy quite a few that I didn't like then.

Not lima beans though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 19, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> I always liked this Beach Boys one ..
> .
> .
> 
> .



I almost duck when I say it, but I have always loved the Beach Boys.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 19, 2019)

beautress said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



That's funny.  It seems to work that way here in New Mexico too.  

As for Blue Bell, we play 42 each week with a couple--the guy is from Texas.  Ironically he was born and grew up in a tiny west Texas about 40 miles from the tiny west Texas town where Hombre was born and did a lot of his growing up.  Anyhow, our friend loved, loved, LOVED Texas Blue Bell ice cream and mourned when they shut down for awhile.  I put him onto Tillamook ice cream which is really good and that had to suffice.

This past year he was thrilled when they retooled their plant and started making Blue Bell ice cream again.  But it just wasn't the same.  I checked the ingredients and instead of using plain old cream, sugar, eggs,etc. they used to use, they are using high fructose corn syrup, milk solids, emulsifiers, other processed stuff just like the cheap ice cream makers make.  Our friend went back to Tillamook that uses real ingredients.  We buy the cheaper Albertson brand that is also made out of real ingredients.

And life goes on.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 19, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Saturday morning....Always loved this one....
> 
> Let the cartoon begin!



I remember that one. It is good.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 19, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Over ate for dinner......  Oven BBQed country ribs with rice and green beans.......   Uff da!!
> ...


 
Spinach quiche doesn't sound all that good to me.  Can't remember if I ever had it. I like some spinach salads but we really just prefer our spinach cooked in water with some salt, pepper, garlic, and just a touch of vinegar.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 19, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I make a dish for the wife;
1 can or 1 package frozen spinach (as drained as possible)
2 cooked chicken breasts finely diced
1 can diced tomatoes with juice
2 tbsp olive oil 
4 oz container of crumbled feta or 1/2 cup Parmesan
I use onion powder for her but a half a small onion diced would work.
1 clove garlic crushed

Cook onion and garlic in olive oil, add tomatoes and spinach cook for a few minutes stirring very frequently
Add diced chicken continue to cook till chicken is heated then add feta or Parmesan and stir in until well mixed.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 19, 2019)

Three words...  LOTS OF SNOW!


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 19, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > I always liked this Beach Boys one ..
> ...



I remember them well, I had some of their albumsl. I have got unlimited access to the internet with my new fibre optic package, so I can play music from youtube all day. I have a list of Yes albums to play, here is one.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 19, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



It sounds good but you don't eat it yourself?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 19, 2019)

Big Black Dog said:


> Three words...  LOTS OF SNOW!



Ah well, you are in the upper Midwest.  You are SUPPOSED to have lots of snow aren't you?  We NEED lots of snow here but I want it to skip our house until we can get our roof fixed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 19, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Three words...  LOTS OF SNOW!
> ...



Everybody else can look like this:





But we need our place to look like this until late February:


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 19, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



You just haven't given it to the right people.  

I'm certain you could make a quiche I'd enjoy, but I probably wouldn't like the way you would normally make it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 19, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Nope, too much spinach, Not a really big spinach fan.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 19, 2019)

Another yes album. I have just listened to it and remembered I used to own the vinal record.


----------



## 007 (Jan 19, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Yeah those were the days, eh bro? There was this little shack of a place and this old guy that ran it, could barely seat 6 people in there, but he made the best malted milks I've ever had, and they were $.25. Sunoco 260 premo for the old 1967 SS Chevelle Malibu was $.38 a gallon, and if you got caught late at night hotroding around by the law, they'd tell you they were going to follow you home and you park the hotrod, and if you came out again, then they'd ticket you.

Boy how things have changed.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 19, 2019)

007 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



50's 60's 70's a golden time to be young in my opinion ..a lot less greed and a lot of fun on the cheap. Too many people squished in a box these days.

Nice seein Ya around double Oh ..


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 19, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



I saw Yes (great band) in concert along with Peter Frampton coming alive ..somewhere in the 70's (at the outrageous price of 15 bucks  .. lol).. 

You might also like this group..
.
.


----------



## 007 (Jan 19, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


Likewise, brother Lump, good seeing you. I hope life is treat you well my brutha from anutha mutha... 

I'm glad I'm as old as I am, because the world is definitely going to hell in a hand basket. That's why I happily reside in a small town on a dead end road. It's quite, no traffic, not a stop light in town. In fact if there's more than 3 cars at a stop sign, it's a traffic jam... 

I was quite the little rebel back in the old days though, a hoodlum, a hotrod, did things I shouldn't do, but thankfully I grew up and came to my senses.


----------



## beautress (Jan 19, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> I always liked this Beach Boys one ..
> .
> .
> 
> .


Forgot how great those Beach Boys sounded back when. Thanks for sharing, Lumpy.


----------



## beautress (Jan 19, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


I agree. It tastes like anybody else's bad ice cream, and it sits in my freezer until it needs to be tossed unless I have some smucker's chocolate coating which disguises the taste of the bluebell homemade vanilla I used to love.


----------



## beautress (Jan 19, 2019)

Big Black Dog said:


> Three words...  LOTS OF SNOW!


br-r-r-rreeee! Baby it's cold outside! We got a little frozen air direct from Wyoming here last night and early this morning. Needless to mention, we've had rain for almost a solid 4 months now. It just started one day, and revisits two or three, takes off one afternoon, then it's back to raining for the rest of the week. _repita, repita, repita…_ (that's all I remember from Spanish class in the mid-80s). Hi, BBD! freedombecki is back.


----------



## beautress (Jan 19, 2019)

Got the final row on a windmill crib quilt for some small child when it gets quilted someday. Spent the afternoon after my brother left working on completing what was started on the little time-eater project. lol Now the outside rows have to be planned, fabric found, and deciding whether I want to put postage-stamp-sized pieces in the border of just put a fabulous child's print that matches the pale green sashes and green settings between colorful windmill blades so square. Miss piccolo has fallen asleep next to my computer. She's so nice when she's sleeping. lol


----------



## 007 (Jan 20, 2019)

Big Black Dog said:


> Three words...  LOTS OF SNOW!


Yep... we got pretty hammered here too in SW WI. Finally put the big ole green machine to work.

Now it gets cold...


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 20, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I saw 'Yes' live at a huge venue. Everyone was jumping up and down, enough to cause a small earthquake.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 20, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I haven't been to a concert since Pink Floyd's final American tour in the mid 90's, Oakland Coliseum, it was a giant bowl of pot smoke and happy people stumbling around aimlessly.... 

.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 20, 2019)

And the weather forecast, for all the snowbound:

Lovely bright snowless day in central Europe, of all places..


----------



## beautress (Jan 20, 2019)

Huff, puff, huff, puff... shutting doors at USMB Wild Side Ornithology Club...




Wild Side Ornithology Club​


----------



## beautress (Jan 20, 2019)

Good morning, USMB Coffee Shop Pals! 





​


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 20, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I thought I was up on all the popular bands--those I like and those I can't listen to without cringing or grimacing--but I honestly don't recall Yes.  Listened to your samples posted and really like them though.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 20, 2019)

beautress said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Beauty,
> ...


Funny thing about those moose, they still hang around town.  At least one wandered into a nice downtown high-rise building lobby because the automatic door allowed it to gain access to the tasty plants there.  Several years ago, a momma moose stomped some poor guy to death in front of the sports building at the main campus at UAA.  Lots of stories like that.  Driving to work, I've seen several these last few weeks and have miraculously missed hitting them.  
People here are still friendly, but there are several different "breeds" of humanity now.  And we do have our share of immigrants who diligently try to transform our wilderness into the same place they claim to be fleeing.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 20, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Gallent Warrior, I found a picture of Anchorage in 1953 when my family was there. While my memories aren't exact, this picture looks convincingly right to me. The day we drove the strip that downtown was then, this was pretty much what I recall, but mom and dad got my big brother and me mouton-lined parkas that day, and were they cozy for the long winter ahead.
> ...


Yep, still looks a lot like that in the summer. If anything, it's gotten even more congested and touristy.  A couple of years ago they started bringing some of the cruise ships into Anchorage and that results in lots of people of a "day pass" running around downtown.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 20, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


I still have every Yes album ever published here.  They're in storage but I do have a turntable stored with them.  I actually used some of their album cover art for an art thesis I wrote.  I used some of Boris Vallejo's stuff, too.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 20, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> Another yes album. I have just listened to it and remembered I used to own the vinal record.


Now that I see them again, those covers look like the inspiration for the artists who created the look for the movie "Avatar".


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 20, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Again, a group whose albums I have.  I was especially fond of Karn Evil 9, both the album and the specific piece.  Fanfare for the Common Man was super, too.  Loved just about all  their stuff.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 20, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


What did you think of Uriah Heep?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 20, 2019)

-5 here and clear (so far).  When I got home this afternoon, the new tank of propane I hooked up last night was empty.  The valve was faulty, perhaps because of some ice?  So, the place was frozen and it's taken hours to bring it up to a livable temperature.  But it's so hard for me to feel sorry for myself when I see the weather other places are experiencing.  At least I am prepared for this kind of cold.  The critters tough things out as best they can.  I provide warm water daily and hot mash as often as I can.  They also have fleece jackets now, too.  Maybe not very warm, but truly fashionable.  They manage to buddy up and pile together as closely as they can.
So far, it's clear here and I'm looking forward to the lunar eclipse.  If the ice fog stays away, I have a good chance of seeing it, too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 20, 2019)

The super blood moon eclipse has just begun.  If you are blessed with clear skies tonight you should go take a look.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 20, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> The super blood moon eclipse has just begun.  If you are blessed with clear skies tonight you should go take a look.


Wait...my place is not on that map.  Does that mean I won't see it?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 20, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> The super blood moon eclipse has just begun.  If you are blessed with clear skies tonight you should go take a look.


.

Well, I'm in the "poor zone" , it's cold, it's cloudy, no moon tonight and I'd rather be where Lady Foxfyre is sharing a fine bottle of wine...  maybe even enjoying her world renowned quiche.. 
.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 20, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > The super blood moon eclipse has just begun.  If you are blessed with clear skies tonight you should go take a look.
> ...



North Alaska? .. It probably means you shouldn't go outside..


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 20, 2019)

According to that map I too have a poor chance of seeing it......but I just stepped outside and it's clear with a full moon......except it looks like someone took a bite out of it.....part of the eclipse.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 20, 2019)

My wife promised split pea and ham soup for dinner tonight, well, she's been on the phone talking to her brother for the last 3 hours (possibly embellished time) .

 I actually had to stop posting and make myself a snack ...


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 20, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> My wife promised split pea and ham soup for dinner tonight, well, she's been on the phone talking to her brother for the last 3 hours (possibly embellished time) .
> 
> I actually had to stop posting and make myself a snack ...




Split pea & ham soup sounds great for cold winter nights. I love the stuff....just nobody else around here does though


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 20, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


South Central, but I can view the whole event from the upstairs bedroom window, as long as the ice fog stays at bay.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 20, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > My wife promised split pea and ham soup for dinner tonight, well, she's been on the phone talking to her brother for the last 3 hours (possibly embellished time) .
> ...



I'm thinkin my high hopes have been dashed...  ...


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 20, 2019)

Wow, there is just barely a sliver left of the moon


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 20, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



One of my sister-in-laws lives in Wasilla, it's like 4 degrees now .. that's a sheesh...

It's cool that you can see it and ice fog .. mmm, how about ice fog in the northern lights, dreamland awesome?
.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 21, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> What did you think of Uriah Heep?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 21, 2019)

Lumpy gets his pea soup and all is well in Lumpyland...


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 21, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



I never really noticed Uriah Heap, I will listen to some of it now if their albums are on youtube.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## beautress (Jan 21, 2019)

A few weeks back, I ran across this article about a preventative to mental decline that mentioned Maple syrup may intervene in reversing memory losses as aging goes on, so I thought I'd bring waffles by for the season of snowflakes (January) for a little fun breakfast today ~~~

And the tip was found at a website like this one: Alzheimer's Could Be Prevented by Maple Syrup
The article above carries a warning about the sweet factor as not good for Alzheimers, although the one I found last week mentioned the area where maple syrup is made is an area that has long had people living to a ripe old age without Alzheimer's, and how low the rates were nationally in maple country, which was the reason for finding out what food was helping people avoid getting the disastrous disease. I don't know. I'm just a lay person, but I think a moderate approach to using maple syrup might be good. This article mentioned other foods finding similar compounds that prevented "folding" (whatever that is) of cells in the brain, and one of the favored foods was pomegranates. There are other foods mentioned, too that might be associated with a low incidence of Alzheimer's, which is now regularly being called "Diabetes III" due to its association with too much sucrose in the diet. Even so, I wish everyone here well, and having had the experience of watching a dear man lose his mind to dementia--a similar, but different cause disease--but an elderly aunt who was disenfranchised from her life by Alzheimer's. May the good Lord help us all find ways out of these types of diseases..

Only good wishes to all for a good and healthy life, and from John Masefield's poem, Sea Fever--lots of laughing, fellow rovers in your life. 

Sea Fever by John Masefield






​


----------



## beautress (Jan 21, 2019)

Dajjal said:


>


That's pretty music, Dajjal. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 007 (Jan 21, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> -5 here and clear (so far).  When I got home this afternoon, the new tank of propane I hooked up last night was empty.  The valve was faulty, perhaps because of some ice?  So, the place was frozen and it's taken hours to bring it up to a livable temperature.  But it's so hard for me to feel sorry for myself when I see the weather other places are experiencing.  At least I am prepared for this kind of cold.  The critters tough things out as best they can.  I provide warm water daily and hot mash as often as I can.  They also have fleece jackets now, too.  Maybe not very warm, but truly fashionable.  They manage to buddy up and pile together as closely as they can.
> So far, it's clear here and I'm looking forward to the lunar eclipse.  If the ice fog stays away, I have a good chance of seeing it, too.


Yeah this is what I don't like to see here in Wisconsin...






I can live without it getting this cold, and it's supposed to get even colder Thursday, Friday and Saturday.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 21, 2019)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > -5 here and clear (so far).  When I got home this afternoon, the new tank of propane I hooked up last night was empty.  The valve was faulty, perhaps because of some ice?  So, the place was frozen and it's taken hours to bring it up to a livable temperature.  But it's so hard for me to feel sorry for myself when I see the weather other places are experiencing.  At least I am prepared for this kind of cold.  The critters tough things out as best they can.  I provide warm water daily and hot mash as often as I can.  They also have fleece jackets now, too.  Maybe not very warm, but truly fashionable.  They manage to buddy up and pile together as closely as they can.
> ...



I can't begin to imagine those temps and conditions.

I've read a lot  about the early days of America, and how the first immigrants, settlers etc, managed to carve a life  out for themselves with what little  they had with them, and encountering the extremes of climate and vegetation.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 21, 2019)

Interview with an interweb sensation....


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 21, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Lumpy gets his pea soup and all is well in Lumpyland...



I think pea soup might be an acquired taste.  I know it is a traditional food of Finland and somewhere else--the Ukraine maybe? I don't think I've ever had it and it doesn't sound appealing to me, but if it was put before me I would try it.  And then of course if I liked it, my image of it would change.  I'm pretty flexible when it comes to food.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 21, 2019)

Those sub zero temps are NOT appealing to me at all.  Been there.  Done that.  Don't want to do it again.  I can't image critters, wild or domestic, surviving that.


----------



## 007 (Jan 21, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy gets his pea soup and all is well in Lumpyland...
> ...


I like Pea Soup. Even just Campbell's is good.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 21, 2019)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



I like  it too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 21, 2019)

I'm not going to pronounce pea soup 'yucky' just because the idea of it doesn't appeal to me.  I probably won't order it at a restaurant when there are other soups that I know I enjoy, but if offered pea soup sometime, I will try it.  And then hopefully I too can say I like it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 21, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > The super blood moon eclipse has just begun.  If you are blessed with clear skies tonight you should go take a look.
> ...



Alaska is probably behind the viewing conditions scale just above the *AccuWeather in the lower left hand corner.

I was amused, and a bit appalled, at the large number of kids interviewed who reported that Alaska is an island located off the southeast coast of California.  That's because so many maps, especially political maps, show it that way.

I had geography class in school and it included the USA and also all the continents.  I wonder if they still do?


----------



## beautress (Jan 21, 2019)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > -5 here and clear (so far).  When I got home this afternoon, the new tank of propane I hooked up last night was empty.  The valve was faulty, perhaps because of some ice?  So, the place was frozen and it's taken hours to bring it up to a livable temperature.  But it's so hard for me to feel sorry for myself when I see the weather other places are experiencing.  At least I am prepared for this kind of cold.  The critters tough things out as best they can.  I provide warm water daily and hot mash as often as I can.  They also have fleece jackets now, too.  Maybe not very warm, but truly fashionable.  They manage to buddy up and pile together as closely as they can.
> ...


Brrrrrr, 007! Wishing you the warmth to keep the chill out...




​


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 21, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > What did you think of Uriah Heep?


That is a good one, but they had a lot of good music.
There are other songs with more impact from that era.  After a night of listening to Peaches and Herb crawling through the phone at each other, I'd rise early and play something like this, speakers up against the ceiling.  This, or the 1812 Overture.  Both worked.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 21, 2019)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > -5 here and clear (so far).  When I got home this afternoon, the new tank of propane I hooked up last night was empty.  The valve was faulty, perhaps because of some ice?  So, the place was frozen and it's taken hours to bring it up to a livable temperature.  But it's so hard for me to feel sorry for myself when I see the weather other places are experiencing.  At least I am prepared for this kind of cold.  The critters tough things out as best they can.  I provide warm water daily and hot mash as often as I can.  They also have fleece jackets now, too.  Maybe not very warm, but truly fashionable.  They manage to buddy up and pile together as closely as they can.
> ...


At least you can see that.  Here, the ice fog has been viscous. Everything is coated with heavy hoarfrost, even my firewood!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 21, 2019)

Mindful said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


While there are still many of us out here who could manage, a majority of today's people would probably just lay down and die, or turn to banditry.  Those folks also worked, a LOT!  Of course, they lacked the internet and TV for diversion.  For example: this weekend's fun activities include: unloading and stacking a truckload of hay; felling, trimming, splitting and stacking another big spruce tree; and unloading the trailer full of junk (more on this later). That's in addition to the daily chores of feeding and watering the stock.
I'm fortunate to be of an age where I have to get up to pee every few hours because that's usually when I toss some more wood on the fire, too.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 21, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy gets his pea soup and all is well in Lumpyland...
> ...


Ooooh!  I love pea soup.  My partner does not like it.  I make it just so I have something for me that he won't take. Served with corn bread, pea soup is like heaven.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 21, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Those sub zero temps are NOT appealing to me at all.  Been there.  Done that.  Don't want to do it again.  I can't image critters, wild or domestic, surviving that.


And yet, survive they do.  I'll vouch for that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 21, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Of the heavy metal groups, Black Sabbath annoyed me less than some.  But not my cup of tea.  As for the 1812 Overture, yes!  Good stuff.  Last time I actually performed it was in college orchestra in the trumpet section at that time.  (I played some other instruments as needed from time to time.)  But the trumpets were on the left side of the drum section with the trombones on the right side.  Except for some French horn now and then, we were pretty much the brass section and were at the very rear of the orchestra just in front of a high stage curtain.

The conductor was a young guy who was a Glenn Miller fan and also liked to try innovative stuff himself.  So in addition to the tympani doing the cannon fire in the finale, our university had two small cannons on the administrative building lawn and he decide to put them into service.  No cannon balls of course but loaded with just enough powder to create what he expected to be a muffled but realistic boom.  We did not use them in any rehearsal, however.

We played through the piece and when it was time for the cannon fire, the stage hand fired from behind the stage curtain directly behind the brass section and drums.  A pretty LOUD, not muffled boom, and the fire shot straight up the thankfully fireproof curtain and came out over the top of the curtain and the stage.  The audience gasped.  And we at the back who could see the flames over us somehow didn't miss a single final note though we were cringing in our chairs.  But I'll never forget the experience


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 21, 2019)

I hate split pea soup.  Always tastes like paint to me.  It’s yucky.  However, Mrs. BBD loves it.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 21, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy gets his pea soup and all is well in Lumpyland...
> ...



Mom's vegetable soup tops the list for favorite all time soups but alas she took the recipe and preparation methods with her. I kinda judge how much I like something by how much I'm willing to eat the leftovers. Pea soup, next day leftovers ..  after that, nope don't think so.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 21, 2019)

Something I've noticed out here is just as the sun is dropping behind the western horizon everything takes on an orange tint.  Kinda cool.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 21, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Something I've noticed out here is just as the sun is dropping behind the western horizon everything takes on an orange tint.  Kinda cool.



umm .. sunset


----------



## Mindful (Jan 22, 2019)

Very funny. Cheered me up on a freezing cold day.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Jan 22, 2019)

Back on the soup theme:

I've just been in the Arab grocery store, and in there they were selling tripe soup.


No thanks.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 22, 2019)

Dajjal said:


>



Very beautiful, but I have now another mood ))


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 22, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Back on the soup theme:
> 
> I've just been in the Arab grocery store, and in there they were selling tripe soup.
> 
> ...



Yeah I think I would pass on that too.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 22, 2019)

Woke up to some pretty hefty winds this morning hopefully the wildfire near Alto is still contained or is out.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 22, 2019)

Woke up to a snowy world this morning--not enough to be a problem but enough to coat everything.  Won't last long as the temps are already right at freezing and rising and it is beginning to clear off, but this was not predicted by anybody.  I hadn't heard about the Alto fire.  Will keep my fingers crossed re that too.  That area sure doesn't need another big fire.  Not enough snow there yet to eliminate the danger?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 22, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Woke up to a snowy world this morning--not enough to be a problem but enough to coat everything.  Won't last long as the temps are already right at freezing and rising and it is beginning to clear off, but this was not predicted by anybody.  I hadn't heard about the Alto fire.  Will keep my fingers crossed re that too.  That area sure doesn't need another big fire.  Not enough snow there yet to eliminate the danger?


Yeah I see you all had snow.  Yesterday the Alto Fire (reported as a fire northeast of Ruidoso) burned 25 acres in the Lincoln National Forest before it was contained.  Supposedly started on an adjoining private property but the cause is unknown.


----------



## 007 (Jan 22, 2019)

We're under another winter storm warning. The revised forecast is for 11+ inches of snow by noon Wednesday. Winter has arrived this year with a vengeance, after 3 winters with hardly any snow at all. Had to happen... this is Wisconsin. This is more like the winters I remember when I was young.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 22, 2019)

Dajjal said:


>


Streisand is a deluded Hollyweird inhabitant...'nough said.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 22, 2019)

007 said:


> We're under another winter storm warning. The revised forecast is for 11+ inches of snow by noon Wednesday. Winter has arrived this year with a vengeance, after 3 winters with hardly any snow at all. Had to happen... this is Wisconsin. This is more like the winters I remember when I was young.



Places that are supposed to get snow of course greatly benefit from the snow and dry years hurt everything.  Including here in New Mexico.  But I'll have to be honest.  I don't want your foot of snow.  When we lived up on the mountain, we measured snow in feet instead of inches.  So I now put that in the been there, done that category.


----------



## 007 (Jan 22, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > We're under another winter storm warning. The revised forecast is for 11+ inches of snow by noon Wednesday. Winter has arrived this year with a vengeance, after 3 winters with hardly any snow at all. Had to happen... this is Wisconsin. This is more like the winters I remember when I was young.
> ...


I could live somewhere else... but I'll have to admit, I have family around here and the cost of living is dirt cheap, and in the Summer it's absolutely beautiful around here. I love all the green, lakes, streams, forests, wild life, little towns... but, winter can be brutal. That's the only real drawback.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 22, 2019)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



As a kid I loved the snow--the more the better.  Building snowmen, sledding, snowball fights using snow forts for protection, cross country skiing, making snow ice cream, and hot chocolate when we were so frozen we had to come in for awhile.  All were special delights during and after a good snowfall.  And for several years on the mountain we loved being snowed in--the quiet and beauty of it--enjoying a wood fire and putting seed out on the deck for the birds.  It never lasted more than a day or two before the plows would open the roads, but until then it was pleasant and a true vacation because if you can't get out, you are relieved of most grown up responsibilities and can just stay in and work jigsaw puzzles or play games or whatever.

But now I am of an age that I don't insulate against the cold as efficiently and falling is more of a serious hazard than it was when I was young.  And we live in an area in which drivers do not do snow or ice slick streets well so getting out and about is inadvisable for the more sane.  And we have a roof leak that our roofer can't get to until late February.  So we want most of the snow to stay on the mountain where it is needed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 22, 2019)

I really need to lose 20 pounds for health's sake.  So as of yesterday, I am really REALLY trying to ignore all those urges to go get a cookie out of the cookie jar or one of the Dr. Peppers icy cold in the refrigerator or enjoy some of those great corn chips with the great salsa that is sitting beside the Dr. Peppers.

But then there is this


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 22, 2019)

I've lost almost 15 lbs since New Years.  It's not easy but necessary because I have to deal with increasing blood pressure and deterioration hip joints.  I do feel lots better but am still not leaping onto ladders like I once did.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 22, 2019)

Congrats GW...     It's a tuff slog loosing weight...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 22, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Congrats GW...     It's a tuff slog loosing weight...


You know.  I'm hoping that the steroid hip injections will allow me to walk more this spring.  I have been suffering so much pain these past few years, it's almost magic after that steroid injection.  Three doctors have told me that it's not "if" I need a hip replacement, it's "when".  I hope I can hold out long enough that my daughter can stay around and help me with my livestock.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 22, 2019)

It is a war out on the board these days.  PM me if you have another board you like.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 22, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats GW...     It's a tuff slog loosing weight...
> ...


Lately the docs have told me that three steroid injections are year is the most one should get regardless of what is being treated.  
It can take anywhere from 4 weeks to 6 months to recover from a hip replacement depending on the patient.  The sooner one starts moving and the better shape one is in then generally the faster the recovery.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 22, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> It is a war out on the board these days.  PM me if you have another board you like.


Yeah, it's become pretty ugly out there, worse I think then when Bush then Obama were presidents and that was bad enough.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 22, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> It is a war out on the board these days.  PM me if you have another board you like.



What? Where do you consider a war? Maybe you just need a little help of your friends?


----------



## 007 (Jan 22, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> I've lost almost 15 lbs since New Years.  It's not easy but necessary because I have to deal with increasing blood pressure and deterioration hip joints.  I do feel lots better but am still not leaping onto ladders like I once did.


Same here... got real tired of the way I looked and felt and changed a lot of things around. Cut out a ton of bad things I was eating and drinking, quit eating big meals, quit eating late at night, cut out sugar, processed foods, packaged stuff, canned this and that, on and on, and I've lost 15 pounds too but I'm only getting started. Seems like the more you lose the harder it is lose the remainder though, but that's not stopping me. I'm seriously motivated and dedicated. I was 195 lbs when I left Reno in 2007. That wasn't too bad a weight, but I could even be less than that, but the 221 I was with the blood pressure creeping up and the cholesterol and all that, no way in hell am I going to keep going down that road. I'm at 206 on the scale and back in my 36" waist jeans, but far as I figure, I still have a LONG way to go. I'd like to even hit 190. Sure glad I have the gym in the back room because muscle burns fat, even at rest, so the more muscle I pack on, the more fat I'll burn. Looking forward to Summer. Going to be proud to take my dang shirt off and get the first tan I've had in decades. The vitamin D will be welcome too.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 22, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> It is a war out on the board these days.  PM me if you have another board you like.



I agree, arguing just isn't as fun as it used to be. Here or anywhere for that matter.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 23, 2019)

All the active boards are pretty bad saveliberty .  Probably USMB is  better than a lot of them.  At least you have areas here that everyone is required to display a measure of civility or at least can't launch a full scale frontal attack.  And whether left or right, whatever political party or system, whatever our religious leaning or no religion at all, whether carnivore, vegan, or extra terrestrial, regardless of our country of residence, we're all just folks here in the Coffee Shop and I really love that.

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Drifter's friend's mother now homeless
Montrovant in difficult transition 
Nosmo's mom back in the hospital
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Beautress's friend EJ undergoing chemo.
Gracie & Mr. G for positive trend to continue.
Ringel and Mrs. R facing serious health challenges with resulting financial challenges.
GallantWarrior for healing and wellness.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!




_


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 23, 2019)

Made a from scratch pineapple upside-down cake yesterday, probably my favorite cake.......  It's laying there on the kitchen counter this morning whispering sweet nothings in my ears, eat me, eat me........... 
I must have self control..........


----------



## beautress (Jan 23, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Made a from scratch pineapple upside-down cake yesterday, probably my favorite cake.......  It's laying there on the kitchen counter this morning whispering sweet nothings in my ears, eat me, eat me...........
> I must have self control..........


If I take a bite of raw pineapple, my mouth is full of blood within 30 seconds. Hoped that little mind jiggle helped you defeat your craving...
</dervish grin>


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 23, 2019)

beautress said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Made a from scratch pineapple upside-down cake yesterday, probably my favorite cake.......  It's laying there on the kitchen counter this morning whispering sweet nothings in my ears, eat me, eat me...........
> ...


I was in the medical field way back, blood guts and gore does not bother me.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 23, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I worked in hospitals for a number of years too.  But there are still some things that make me a bit squeamish.

I do love pineapple upside down cake though.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 23, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


There are still some things that kinda freak me out but only if they're done to me........


----------



## Mindful (Jan 23, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > It is a war out on the board these days.  PM me if you have another board you like.
> ...



It was fun when it was funny and witty. Sardonic even.

But some of it is sheer gratuitous nastiness. For no discernible reason.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 23, 2019)

And if you want to get you mind off the nastiness, there are always. . . .


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 23, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...



Three times steroids is what I was told, too.  Right now, I am going to physical therapy weekly in order to regain some flexibility and strength in the hip muscles, etc.  That will put me in a lot better physical shape pre-op.  Once the granddaughters are out of high school in two years, daughter will have the leisure to come over and help.  I'll also be mostly retired by then, too, so I won't be missing a lot of work time after surgery.  They wanted to inject my wrists, too, for carpal tunnel.  But I have dealt with CT annually since I began milking goats every spring.  Wearing wrist braces when sleeping, and now when I am driving, helps a great deal.  So, no steroids in the wrists because I'd much rather have relief from the hip pain.
How is Mrs R doing with her treatments?  Were you guys finally able to work out the payments?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 23, 2019)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I've lost almost 15 lbs since New Years.  It's not easy but necessary because I have to deal with increasing blood pressure and deterioration hip joints.  I do feel lots better but am still not leaping onto ladders like I once did.
> ...


Changing diet is probably toughest.  Cutting out easy processed foods and jonesing for sweets is a constant challenge.  Unfortunately, my schedule really doesn't help.  Even when I take the time to cook my meals for the week and take them to work, chowing down between flights, usually eating while sitting in the work truck or doing paperwork in the office, does make a healthy meal.  I'm hoping that the hip treatments and therapy will allow me to at least go for walks this summer.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 23, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Make sure your CT isn't in fact a neck vertebra issue, happened to the wife decades ago. 
The wife is going through hell week on top of the fact the OB Oncologist took her off hormones so she's also going through menopause........  As for the finances we did get some local help with rent and bills for next month and checking with other sources for help with medical payments and more help with rent and bills.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 23, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Already went through a neurological exam for the CT.  As mentioned, I deal with it every year when I start milking again.  This time, though, I was surprised to discover that those four hours behind the wheel (my commute to/from work) could also cause carpal tunnel.  Hence, I wear braces when driving.  I've also started taking some herbal supplements that help, too.
Good deal, at least you found some help to start with.  I'm positive you guys will find some kind of program to help as things continue to develop.  Did the oncologist take her off hormones because of the cancer treatment?  It's gotta be a double-whammy, going through chemo (?) and menopause all at once.  And anyone who doesn't think men go through menopause are fortunate enough not to have a wife/sister/mother/aunt, etc, who is experiencing that "change".


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 23, 2019)

Okay, I finally got it together and managed to download some photos from my iPhone.  
Here are my girls in their goat-coats.  They may be warmer, maybe not, but they are certainly a stylish bunch, aren't they?


 

This is my killer turkey.  He's pretty excited and wanted to try killing me.  Nothing unusual, he's a pretty ornery critter.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 23, 2019)

GW that looks like purty good hay your feeding... Is all your fence chain link? More pics for someone who misses the lifestyle, please..


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 23, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> GW that looks like purty good hay your feeding... Is all your fence chain link? More pics for someone who misses the lifestyle, please..


Yeah, my partner had just fed the girls and he just tosses the feed all over the ground.  Up here we get timothy and brome, mostly.  And I use chain link for smaller enclosures.  It holds up to goats better than regular wire fencing.  Come springtime, I'll be putting up the electric barriers and letting the goats range a little more.  Electric is very effective using solar-rechargeable energizers...just not in the winter.
Here are my three fur-boys:


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 23, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > GW that looks like purty good hay your feeding... Is all your fence chain link? More pics for someone who misses the lifestyle, please..
> ...



I'd post a picture of our animals, but the boxer doesn't deserve to be in a picture.  Yesterday he got a hold of the little one's retainer and chewed it.  She has to get a replacement now.  Oh, he also chewed up a Sharpie pen and pulled stuffing out of a comforter today.

Stupid dog.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 23, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...


I wouldn't have a dog like that.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 23, 2019)

Did I post this?  It's what everything looks like around here, hoarfrost coating trees, cars, just...everything:


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 23, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...



That is a dog that needs some serious training.  Would your employer go for it?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 23, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Did I post this?  It's what everything looks like around here, hoarfrost coating trees, cars, just...everything:View attachment 241714



No you haven't post that before.  And it does look COLLLLLLLD.  But so beautiful.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Hossfly (Jan 23, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> And if you want to get you mind off the nastiness, there are always. . . .



Things to worry about



THINGS YOU DON'T WANT TO HEAR DURING SURGERY

Better save that. We'll need it for the autopsy.

Someone call the janitor. We're going to need a mop.

Bo! Bo! Come back with that! Bad dog!

Wait a minute, if this is his spleen, then what's that?

Hand me that, uh, that uh, thingie.

Oh no! I just lost my Rolex.

Oops! Hey, has anyone ever survived 500ml of this stuff before?

Darn, there go the lights again.

Ya know, there's big money in kidneys. Heck, this guy's got two of 'em.

Everybody stand back! I lost my contact lens!

Could you stop that thing from beating? It's throwing my concentration off.

What's this doing here?

I hate it when they're missing stuff in here.

That's cool! Now can you make his leg twitch?!

I wish I hadn't forgotten my glasses.

Well folks, this will be an experiment for us all.

Sterile, shcmerile. The floor's clean, right?

Anyone see where I left that scalpel?

And now we remove the subject's brain and place it in the body of the ape.

Accept this sacrifice, O Great Lord of Darkness.

Okay, now take a picture from this angle. This is truly a freak of nature.

Nurse, did this patient sign the organ donation card?

Don't worry. I think it's sharp enough.

What do you mean you want a divorce!

She's gonna blow! Everybody take cover!!!

FIRE! FIRE! Everyone get out now!!

Dang! Page 47 of the manual is missing.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 23, 2019)

We dodged a bullet with the storm last weekend.  All the weather guessers were wringing their hands and calling for snow to fall11 inches over  three quarter inches of ice while the thermometer stooped under zero.

Sunday we awoke to three inches of snow atop a quarter inch of ice, nothing a quick shovel and salt job couldn't fix.  But that didn't mean the supermarkets weren't going bananas on Saturday.  Finding toilet paper or potatoe chips was a bit of a task.  Why folks feel they'll run out of toilet paper or lack something to nosh in the face of a snowfall is baffling.

Mom is doing great.  Her only problem is a B-12 deficiency.  I remember reading about how Rolling Stones guitarist Keith Richards said he would recover from his alcoholics and narcotic adventures with a vitamin B-12 injection.  Mom gets the same shot.  Did she secretly write "Street Fighting Man"?  Eocene on, Ma! Rock on!


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 23, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I doubt it, at least not now.  There's too much going on for her to want to pay for it IMO.  I'm supposed to be leaving in the not too distant future, she's looking into selling this house and buying another, which will involve some renovations, it seems unlikely.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 23, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...



Just asking....but does he have chew toys or get him those pig ears or rawhide bones  or the like to chew on? If you smear them with peanut butter, he'll like those more than retainers,  sharpies & comforters. 


Then there are dogs that chew everything anyway, just because they think they can


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 24, 2019)

Not to insert controversy into the Coffee Shop or anything, but I just read a study that says postmenopausal women who eat fried chicken every day have a 13% higher chance of dying.  I don't believe I know anybody who eats fried chicken every day, but evenso, I thought 100% of post menopausal women are going to eventually die of something?


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 24, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



He's got a variety of rope and rubber chew toys.  I decided against the rawhide or antler type chews because I've read that those can be unhealthy and cause digestive issues if the dog eats them rather than just chewing.  I'm pretty sure the boxer would eat them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Jan 24, 2019)

"Trees are poems the earth writes upon the sky."
~Kahlil Gibran.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 24, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Did I post this?  It's what everything looks like around here, hoarfrost coating trees, cars, just...everything:View attachment 241714
> ...


It is cold.  Ice fog is what happens when it's too cold to snow,  and it does get that cold!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 24, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> We dodged a bullet with the storm last weekend.  All the weather guessers were wringing their hands and calling for snow to fall11 inches over  three quarter inches of ice while the thermometer stooped under zero.
> 
> Sunday we awoke to three inches of snow atop a quarter inch of ice, nothing a quick shovel and salt job couldn't fix.  But that didn't mean the supermarkets weren't going bananas on Saturday.  Finding toilet paper or potatoe chips was a bit of a task.  Why folks feel they'll run out of toilet paper or lack something to nosh in the face of a snowfall is baffling.
> 
> Mom is doing great.  Her only problem is a B-12 deficiency.  I remember reading about how Rolling Stones guitarist Keith Richards said he would recover from his alcoholics and narcotic adventures with a vitamin B-12 injection.  Mom gets the same shot.  Did she secretly write "Street Fighting Man"?  Eocene on, Ma! Rock on!


When my animals are stressed or likely to be I give them b12 injections to help them deal with it better.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 24, 2019)

Is it just me or is the board running unusually slow--I mean when you click on something it takes it an unusually long time to open?  Other sites I visit aren't doing that.  Oh well.  Our weekly 42 games will commence in 15 or 20 minutes so I won't be back until at least mid afternoon.  Maybe they'll have it fixed by then.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 24, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Is it just me or is the board running unusually slow--I mean when you click on something it takes it an unusually long time to open?  Other sites I visit aren't doing that.  Oh well.  Our weekly 42 games will commence in 15 or 20 minutes so I won't be back until at least mid afternoon.  Maybe they'll have it fixed by then.



I was just about to bring that up.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 24, 2019)

Went and crushed the powder today...Wore my amber lens cloudy & snowy goggles, then the sun came out...GAAAA  soooo bright!

The struggle is real!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 24, 2019)

Aargh!  Trying to post at USMB right now is like wading through very thick molasses.  So I'm calling it a day.

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Drifter's friend's mother now homeless
Montrovant in difficult transition 
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Beautress's friend EJ undergoing chemo.
Gracie & Mr. G for positive trend to continue.
Ringel and Mrs. R facing serious health challenges with resulting financial challenges.
GallantWarrior for healing and wellness.
Thanksgiving for Nosmo's mom.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!_
_
*For those enduring the worst of winter, may there be moments to appreciate a magical winter wonderland*.




_


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 25, 2019)

Sorry guys and gals,

Too much trolling, spamming, merged threads and stupid on the board for me to stay here as my main board.  I will stop in here exclusively to chat on occasion.

Take care,

save


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 25, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> Sorry guys and gals,
> 
> Too much trolling, spamming, merged threads and stupid on the board for me to stay here as my main board.  I will stop in here exclusively to chat on occasion.
> 
> ...



Well we hope you do.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 25, 2019)

At least whatever was wrong with the board yesterday and earlier this morning seems to be fixed now.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 25, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> At least whatever was wrong with the board yesterday and earlier this morning seems to be fixed now.



It was pretty annoying, but yes, it seems to be running smoothly again.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## Dajjal (Jan 25, 2019)

Health warning !      Under no circumstances microwave an egg.

I have seen two separate photos on twitter, of people who have been blinded by exploding eggs after microwaving them.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 25, 2019)

Last week the plumber was here snaking out the clogged waste line.......  Around noon he finished installing a new hot water heater that was leaking.......  Around 1PM I notice that the heat wasn't coming on........  Already heard from the HVAC people and hopefully they can get to it this evening, if not it's going to be a cold night.......


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 25, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > At least whatever was wrong with the board yesterday and earlier this morning seems to be fixed now.
> ...



Of course right after posting this, I noticed things are again a little slow, if not so bad as they were yesterday.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 25, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Okay, I finally got it together and managed to download some photos from my iPhone.
> Here are my girls in their goat-coats.  They may be warmer, maybe not, but they are certainly a stylish bunch, aren't they?
> View attachment 241703 View attachment 241704This is my killer turkey.  He's pretty excited and wanted to try killing me.  Nothing unusual, he's a pretty ornery critter.



The goats are so cute!
Luv the dog.
Didn't you say there are two?
As for the turkey, does he protect the hens well?
If not he'd be dinner for me.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 26, 2019)

Saturday morning...Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 26, 2019)

The HVAC guy was actually able to make it last night around 6 pm, less than ten minutes late had the heat fixed, replaced a bad run capacitor.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 26, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> The HVAC guy was actually able to make it last night around 6 pm, less than ten minutes late had the heat fixed, replaced a bad run capacitor.



Was it the flux capacitor?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 26, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The HVAC guy was actually able to make it last night around 6 pm, less than ten minutes late had the heat fixed, replaced a bad run capacitor.
> ...


Nope, that's working just fine.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 26, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I do have to make some adjustments to my Overthruster though.........


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 26, 2019)

peach174 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I finally got it together and managed to download some photos from my iPhone.
> ...


The dog is Roxie, the older dog. The puppy, Pipp,  lives in the pen adjacent to the boy's because she still wants to play and chews too much . The turkey protects chickens and hen turkeys very well. That's mostly why he is so aggressive.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Dajjal (Jan 26, 2019)

I just posted Elvis greatest hits. That takes me back to my boyhood. I used to listen to him on one of the earliest pocket transistor radios.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 26, 2019)

Wish saveliberty was more regular in the Coffee Shop these days so he could verify if this is real.  This was captioned as a lighthouse in Michigan before and after a major deep freeze.  I dunno.  Looks photoshopped?  Or real?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Dajjal (Jan 26, 2019)

More free music- the Beatles 'white album'

11-The Beatles - White Album (full album) - YouTube


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 26, 2019)

Since getting unlimited access to the internet with my new fibre optic package, I have been exploring youtube.
Here is a link where you can watch free films.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 26, 2019)

Had to share this one.  This is the largest mural in the USA.  Colquitt, Georgia.  And how it was done on the You Tube video:


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 26, 2019)

The end of the third week of chemo (two treatments) and the wife is already losing her long blond hair or what I should now call her short blonde hair......  Two days ago she bound it up in a pony tail from the top of her head, grabbed a pair of scissors and lopped it off.  Her hair is naturally curly so what was left looked like a wild tangle pixie cut even after I tried to even it up some.  She's also been complaining that her hair felt like it was pulling on her scalp so today I took my electric razor, stuck a 1/2" attachment on it and she went from hair down to mid shoulder blade to a long crew cut........ 
She's always had long hair.......


----------



## Sherry (Jan 26, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> The end of the third week of chemo (two treatments) and the wife is already losing her long blond hair or what I should now call her short blonde hair......  Two days ago she bound it up in a pony tail from the top of her head, grabbed a pair of scissors and lopped it off.  Her hair is naturally curly so what was left looked like a wild tangle pixie cut even after I tried to even it up some.  She's also been complaining that her hair felt like it was pulling on her scalp so today I took my electric razor, stuck a 1/2" attachment on it and she went from hair down to mid shoulder blade to a long crew cut........
> She's always had long hair.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 26, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Wish saveliberty was more regular in the Coffee Shop these days so he could verify if this is real.  This was captioned as a lighthouse in Michigan before and after a major deep freeze.  I dunno.  Looks photoshopped?  Or real?


It's real.

This Ice-Covered Lighthouse Looks Like Something Straight Out Of "Frozen"

It can get quite icy up there.

Great Lakes ice house becomes internet sensation

Skip Florida. Head to Northern Michigan this Winter


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 26, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 242260




Even though squirrels are cute and I appreciate the pics...…...I'm not so sure I like squirrels......the ones around here have a bad tendency to eat my garden and one day I went out to harvest some nice looking corn.....only to find every one had been eaten down to the cob & still on the stalks. I was so mad I considered making squirrel stew


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 26, 2019)

And watch where ya park your car.......


----------



## 007 (Jan 26, 2019)

It is *COLD* here... and going to get *COLDER*... 



Weather


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 26, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> The end of the third week of chemo (two treatments) and the wife is already losing her long blond hair or what I should now call her short blonde hair......  Two days ago she bound it up in a pony tail from the top of her head, grabbed a pair of scissors and lopped it off.  Her hair is naturally curly so what was left looked like a wild tangle pixie cut even after I tried to even it up some.  She's also been complaining that her hair felt like it was pulling on her scalp so today I took my electric razor, stuck a 1/2" attachment on it and she went from hair down to mid shoulder blade to a long crew cut........
> She's always had long hair.......



 hugs to both of you. I don't blame her for wanting to cut it. I did the same and donated 22 inches to 'Wigs for Kids'. I think my husband had a harder time over the haircut than I did. Trust me, it does grow back


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 26, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> And watch where ya park your car.......





007 said:


> It is *COLD* here... and going to get *COLDER*...
> 
> 
> 
> Weather




BRRRR! Sometimes I can really appreciate the rain......sometimes.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 26, 2019)

Ringel; have you heard about the scalp cooling technology, used by cancer patients, to offset hair loss during chemo?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 27, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Ringel; have you heard about the scalp cooling technology, used by cancer patients, to offset hair loss during chemo?


No but l'll let her know.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 27, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel; have you heard about the scalp cooling technology, used by cancer patients, to offset hair loss during chemo?
> ...



Yes; google it.

Widely used in Europe, but taking off in the US.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 27, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 242260
> ...



You and Gallantwarrior are siblings from different mothers re the squirrels.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 27, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Drifter's friend's mother now homeless
Montrovant in difficult transition 
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Beautress's friend EJ undergoing chemo.
Gracie & Mr. G for positive trend to continue.
Ringel and Mrs. R facing serious health challenges with resulting financial challenges.
GallantWarrior for healing and wellness.
Thanksgiving for Nosmo's mom.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!_

*View of Mt. Ranier two days ago:*


----------



## beautress (Jan 27, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The end of the third week of chemo (two treatments) and the wife is already losing her long blond hair or what I should now call her short blonde hair......  Two days ago she bound it up in a pony tail from the top of her head, grabbed a pair of scissors and lopped it off.  Her hair is naturally curly so what was left looked like a wild tangle pixie cut even after I tried to even it up some.  She's also been complaining that her hair felt like it was pulling on her scalp so today I took my electric razor, stuck a 1/2" attachment on it and she went from hair down to mid shoulder blade to a long crew cut........
> ...


Bless you for the donation of your hair. Several years ago, my hair grew to shoulder length, but they didn't want it because it was too short, so I just gave up and continued to keep it reasonable for our hot summers during the drought, as in it was an unrelenting high of over 100F for 3 solid months. The one sprinkle we were supposed to get in July never dropped. Seems it was 2011, the year Texas was on fire in over 10 places the whole summer season, and sometimes there were over 30 fires throughout the state. One week here, I did a 360-degree turn and saw smoke rising from 7 different areas locally. Fortunately we had a First-rate Fire Department, so our fires were smaller. One community that day way out of my sight in Northeast Texas, the whole town burned down. That year, I think Hades rose to the surface and then some.

I've been working night and day on quilts with a few breaks now and then to land here. Hope everyone has a lovely day. Thanks to Foxfyre for keeping E.J. on the prayer list. His diagnosis is problematic after 5 sessions of chemo, and they gave him a 6-week reprieve it was so harsh on him. He gets out there in the cold weather, though, and feeds his cows every day, but claims he never felt so week in his life. Chemo must be like our drought was. Pure fires that make people feel so bad. If young person passing by the coffee shop doesn't smoke, please do yourself a favor and never start. It will take off 30-50 years of your natural life, depending on how black your lungs get. 

Love yas!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 27, 2019)

beautress said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Chemo apparently is very hard on a person, the wife constantly complains of feeling weak.  Went for a drive yesterday just to get her out of the house, she didn't want to stop at any thrift/antique stores, that's not like her at all.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 27, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



Chemo was so devastating for Hombre's sister that it became life threatening so the doctor stopped it, and we are just hoping for the best.  But others have beaten cancer with it.  So extra prayers going up for Mrs. R.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 27, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


So far she's handling it "okay".  Quotes because some days are better than others.  The three major things that she's had to deal with are weakness, oral thrush and a three day bout of diarrhea last week.  The thrush made her lose all taste so everything tasted like cardboard, she gargles a certain cocktail that eases the thrush pain and kills the thrush.  She's hungry but doesn't eat a lot at one time, she's already lost around ten pounds.  They brought her in and fed her fluids via the chemo port.  I keep her stocked with G2 (Gatoraide) and she's pretty much stopped drinking her Diet Mnt Dew.  The biggest issue with most is chemo kills white blood cells with some people more than others, if the white blood cell count get's too low and they can't raise it they stop the chemo.  It'a also why the 21 day cycle, two weeks of chemo followed by a week of rest (no chemo) to give the body time to recover.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 27, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> ...



Mt Rainier is very beautiful as it stands along the Cascade Range. But I can't figure out what is higher in order to  look down on it, but the cloud formations can be really spectacular as the top of the mountain can create it's own weather system. Thank you for the pic.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 27, 2019)

beautress said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



When I looked into the different charities in which to donate too, I found a lot lacking with Locks of Love. They charged patients for the wigs and had much stricter requirements. Then I found Wigs for Kids and IIRC, they didn't. Plus I thought kids have a harder time about 'fitting in' and being &/or looking different, so that choice was easy and I'm always up for helping kids. 




Also  to address chemo effects......if you've ever felt weak enough to pass out? That's kind of what chemo feels like, only worse and it doesn't pass as quickly. 

When I had chemo, once every 3 weeks for a total of 6 sessions, the first couple of days weren't much  different, then I could feel it sapping my strength a bit more each day until about mid point where I could barely get out of bed or off the couch or wherever I landed......then it would slowly improve...until I had another session and the cycle would repeat itself. But with each cycle that weakness would last a little longer and be more difficult to shake. By the time I was done with the chemo the Dr was insistent that I have the surgery and immediately start radiation...I agreed with the surgery, but I needed time to recover before ever starting radiation. It took more than the couple of months window, the Dr allowed, so I flat refused it cause I knew that would bring me down even further and I couldn't take it. 

To Ringle…..my Dr also suggested Gatorade to replace the electrolytes lost from diarrhea. Also keep a close eye on her if she gets itchy and make sure to report anything & everything to the DR......I had a bad reaction to the chemo drugs that made my forearms itch and I would scratch to the point of bleeding and Dr had to reduce the dosage.


----------



## beautress (Jan 27, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


Thanks for the information. When my hair grew out, I always used hair-friendly covered stretch hair-holders. Unfortunately, where the outer soft fabric portion of the tail-holders, when I put my hair up, wherever the hair=holders were, it saws a few hairs off every use. It's too bad. It still needs to grow another 7 or 8 inches just to have someone cut it and make room for someone to fashion it into a wig. It's now 4-6 inches past shoulder length now, even if it is a little brittle per strand. It sure keeps your head a lot warmer in the winter, and when it's put up right into a knot or twist, it's cool in the summer. One more year. Then I'll figure out whether it's worth giving out or not.About every 4 months, I try to trim a half inch off, just to keep it smooth on the long ends. I'm tempted to leave it to grow another foot long due to the winters lately have been to chilly.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## beautress (Jan 27, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Hope Mrs. Ringel gets a clean bill of health soon and that it goes into remission forthwith. I'm so sleepy today. Catch you all after my nap. It only takes one night of staying awake all night to make me sleepy for the next 3 or 4 days. lol


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 27, 2019)

beautress said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



Yeah, I had never realized how much your hair protects your head, until I didn't have any.. Due to my more rebellious nature,  I didn't wear anything on my head but just went bald au naturel. Somehow I was lucky that I didn't get a sunburn, but during the winter it was so cold....sometimes I'd wear a hat when outside, but after I went back to work, they wouldn't let me so I was always rubbing my head to generate enough heat


----------



## beautress (Jan 27, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 242487


That's just precious, Dajjal. Thaks.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 27, 2019)

beautress said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Same here...….so i'm glad to know I'm not the only one cause I was beginning to worry


----------



## beautress (Jan 27, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


An alpaca cap is said to work wonders. Maybe if it were knit to look like long hairs... Oh, wearing 3 t-shirts in layers really adds a nice touch to these old cold winter times. Then all you need is a way to keep them dry, Oops, there goes the keyboard again as I nod off, the same letter goes across several times .

Y'all have a nice Sunday afternoon. <<<<hugs>>>>


----------



## beautress (Jan 27, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...


It looks so pretty. Lived in Oregon several years including when Mt. St. Helens blew her top. We got all sooty for a few days is all, though.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 27, 2019)

beautress said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I was 165 miles north of it and barely got a sprinkling, so you probably got more ash than we did. A good friend of mine happened to be in Yakima (eastern WA) and said it was dark as night and so thick she didn't dare drive home.....good thing too since many vehicles couldn't handle so much & had to be repaired. It was so weird that for as big as she blew, the most of it all went east & some to the south.....and if I hadn't been paying attention to the news, never would have known it happened.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 27, 2019)

beautress said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 27, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...



We lived in Tacoma from June '60- April '64. I could stand at the kitchen sink and look down on the Narrows Bridge, then turn around and look through the living room and Mt. Rainier would fill the living room window. Two of my favorite sights.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 27, 2019)

So many of you have lived in Washington and Oregon, and I've never been to either state.


----------



## beautress (Jan 27, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


It's the pain, Mr. Ringel. You did a good thing by just getting her out of the house and doing anything else, even if she was just enjoying the ride. I lived a fibromyalgia life for 20 years, which is pain 24/7/365, no time off. Trust me, she's happy just being with you and probably worried that her condition is bothering you. Big hug for the two of you going through this together. If her therapy works, this will be just a memory a year or two after she learns how to live with post chemo. I can't emphasize how good a thing you did to get her away and have a scenery change.


----------



## beautress (Jan 27, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> So many of you have lived in Washington and Oregon, and I've never been to either state.


Take a raincoat! <giggle>


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 27, 2019)

beautress said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > So many of you have lived in Washington and Oregon, and I've never been to either state.
> ...


When I arrived at Ft Lewis in June '60, I was issued a pair of rubber coated trousers and a rubber coated pullover with a hood. I asked why it was issued and the guy said, "you'll find out." I found out that from April till October it hardly ever rained and from October till April it never stopped raining or drizzling 24/7. I replaced windshield wipers at least once a month. Never saw anything like that rain.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 27, 2019)

I am only up to #9, but have busted a gut on 5 of the pictures... 

100 Outrageous Things Homeowners Have Done to Their Houses


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 27, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Wish saveliberty was more regular in the Coffee Shop these days so he could verify if this is real.  This was captioned as a lighthouse in Michigan before and after a major deep freeze.  I dunno.  Looks photoshopped?  Or real?


Looks like a wedding cake, sorta, doesn't it?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 27, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> The end of the third week of chemo (two treatments) and the wife is already losing her long blond hair or what I should now call her short blonde hair......  Two days ago she bound it up in a pony tail from the top of her head, grabbed a pair of scissors and lopped it off.  Her hair is naturally curly so what was left looked like a wild tangle pixie cut even after I tried to even it up some.  She's also been complaining that her hair felt like it was pulling on her scalp so today I took my electric razor, stuck a 1/2" attachment on it and she went from hair down to mid shoulder blade to a long crew cut........
> She's always had long hair.......


Maybe you could shave your head in sympathy?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 27, 2019)

007 said:


> It is *COLD* here... and going to get *COLDER*...
> 
> 
> 
> Weather


Define 'cold'.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 27, 2019)

Snowing like crazy at my house and COLD!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 27, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> I am only up to #9, but have busted a gut on 5 of the pictures...
> 
> 100 Outrageous Things Homeowners Have Done to Their Houses


That's some wild shit there.  Some of those things look like stuff my partner would do.  He once bolted two snow blowers into the front shovel of the tractor, rigged the deadman handles and used it to clear the driveway.  Talk about red neck engineering...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 27, 2019)

No snow and it's warm, relatively speaking.  It's been getting above freezing during the day, dropping just under after dark.  At least the warm Chinook winds have helped dry the road surfaces.  This is the first night all week that I've fired up the wood stove and only because I'll turn the generator off before I go to sleep.  I've been able to keep things warm with the propane stove and an electric heater.  I've been using the generator but it likes having a load to power and an electric heater does draw a load.  I wouldn't be upset if the weather stayed like this, but it isn't February yet and Winter is still here, although stealthy.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 27, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Yep, Rainier is visible to most anywhere within a couple hundred miles of it. I can't see it from my house but I only have to drive down the street to get a full view. Anytime I travel around the state, that is the landmark my  eyes seek first...….then of course there are times when I'm out of range and I feel lost. Yes I am second generation, born & raised.....and my kids are third generation and even have webbed toes. Especially #2. This area is in the blood. 

Living within sight of the Narrows and the Sound...…..did you ever get to see any Orcas? I've lived here all my life and have never seen one in the wild....only zoos


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 27, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The end of the third week of chemo (two treatments) and the wife is already losing her long blond hair or what I should now call her short blonde hair......  Two days ago she bound it up in a pony tail from the top of her head, grabbed a pair of scissors and lopped it off.  Her hair is naturally curly so what was left looked like a wild tangle pixie cut even after I tried to even it up some.  She's also been complaining that her hair felt like it was pulling on her scalp so today I took my electric razor, stuck a 1/2" attachment on it and she went from hair down to mid shoulder blade to a long crew cut........
> ...


Too late......


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 27, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I sure hope all this will be worth the effort and the pain.  All the best to Mrs. R. and to you.  You seem to be doing all the best things for her.  Good luck!


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 27, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> So many of you have lived in Washington and Oregon, and I've never been to either state.



Then come on up the water's...er...weather's fine...…. and the scenery is breathtaking 


Just be sure to pack your raincoat, as Beautress said...….and a couple umbrellas as well.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 27, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > So many of you have lived in Washington and Oregon, and I've never been to either state.
> ...


Isn't a "prune" tan all the rage up in the Pacific northwest?


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 27, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



NO......we rust dammit, not prune, rust...….there's a difference


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 27, 2019)

Okay, this bunch is _wild_!  If you like classical music and enjoy some modern music as well, this will please you.  Here are a couple of selections:
Coldplay: Franki Valli: Portugal the Man:


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 27, 2019)

These guys (gals) are superlative.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 27, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Remember the line in Forrest Gump as he describes the different types of rain??????? 

He really wasn't talking about Viet Nam... 




Joint Base Lewis McChord isn't all that far from me.....yes, I'm in their flight path. It's not so bad now since we've gotten used to it, but when we first moved here from South Olympia where it was quiet.....it did take some getting used too, to having their planes & jets fly right over the top of the house. 


but it's still not half as bad as growing up about 2 or 3 blocks from a train 'round house'.....where they did repairs on the engines and would slam two sections of cars together to connect


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 27, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



I lived in Tillicum on American Lake 1/2 block from the boat ramp. In August '62 I bought a house above the Narrows Bridge in University Place. Never saw any Orcas but I caught a ton of salmon on the Sound.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 27, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 28, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Drifter's friend's mother now homeless
Montrovant in difficult transition 
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Beautress's friend EJ undergoing chemo.
Gracie & Mr. G for positive trend to continue.
Ringel and Mrs. R facing serious health challenges with resulting financial challenges.
GallantWarrior for healing and wellness.
Thanksgiving for Nosmo's mom.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!_
_
*Those unexpected beautiful things can't fix or cure or make all the trouble, pain, worry, and ugliness in our lives go away.  But they sure help.*



_


----------



## 007 (Jan 28, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > It is *COLD* here... and going to get *COLDER*...
> ...


With about ten inches of fresh snow and still snowing...


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 28, 2019)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I remember several years ago when it was so cold in Montana or Dakotas, that the reporter on the news thru a cup of hot coffee into the air and it froze in mid air...…..I don't envy anyone in the upper mid west their winters. 

I'll keep my rain with occasional snow & freezes that rarely get below single digits, thank you very much


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Jan 28, 2019)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Where's that?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 28, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Ah, yes, sublimation.  We used to play with that all the time while "camping out" in the winter with the Army.  Makes a neat snapping sound, too.
Not that cold here, actually, it's in the high 20's, low 30's.  It's been snowing since around three this morning and we've already gotten 6-8 inches, and it's still coming.  I'm guessing it's a good day to clean the house...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 28, 2019)

Mindful said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Ah, until  he returns, I'll report that he is in rural Wisconsin.


----------



## 007 (Jan 29, 2019)

Mindful said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


SW WI, one of the coldest damn states in America. It's usually always Minnesota, Wisconsin and the Michigan U.P. that get the worst of the worst for cold. It's supposed to get down to -31 Wednesday night with -60 wind chills, record setting cold, as in the coldest wind chills in history here. I'll tell ya, I don't know how much more of this I can take. I've lived where it's warm before and liked it, especially Florida, but I would HATE to move again. I swore when I moved back to Wisconsin and found this nice home that I was done moving. I hate to even think about it, but when it gets this cold... I surely do.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 29, 2019)

007 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I've experienced one of those brutal winds blowing down from Canada, in Northern Virginia. It made my head hurt.


----------



## 007 (Jan 29, 2019)

Mindful said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Yup, the two words you never like to hear around here... "POLAR VORTEX."


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 29, 2019)

We started giving the cats probiotics a week ago and over the last couple of days they've been more active, especially Gizmo.  Giz had been spending more time sleeping than anything else, suddenly he's bouncing around like a kitten again and even Jasper has more energy.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 29, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> We started giving the cats probiotics a week ago and over the last couple of days they've been more active, especially Gizmo.  Giz had been spending more time sleeping than anything else, suddenly he's bouncing around like a kitten again and even Jasper has more energy.



In what form do you give probiotics to cats?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 29, 2019)

007 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


I am acquainted with several people who have moved to Alaska from MN, SD, ND, and other equally charming places because our weather is nicer.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 29, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> We started giving the cats probiotics a week ago and over the last couple of days they've been more active, especially Gizmo.  Giz had been spending more time sleeping than anything else, suddenly he's bouncing around like a kitten again and even Jasper has more energy.


Any idea what was ailing them?  Sometimes the four-leggers will suffer in sympathy with their two-legger family members.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 29, 2019)

Good morning, All!
Thought I'd stop by before beginning a busy day on the homestead.  Unfortunately, the partner has emerged and is progressing downstairs to my personal lair.
I'm guessing we got close to 18 inches of snow yesterday but it has been busily melting all night long.  I have a fresh pot of coffee started, that should please him.
I've mentioned my partner's hoarding problems before.  He also has a few other "quirks".  At least one window of an automobile must be left "cracked" in order to prevent the windshield from blowing out.  All the curtains must be drawn in order to keep the house warm.  So many other, little things.  And, of course, when a problem escalates to requiring intercession, it must be dumped on me.  The latest "treat" was a final notice from the Municipality of Anchorage (MOA) about his shitpile home there.  He has until the 11 of Feb to do three things: move/relocate the junk cars in his front yard, remove or disable the refer & freezer, and remove the "weatherport" frames and coverings.  While I did meet his case-worker (a really nice person) last fall, I was unaware how far the situation had progressed.  Last summer I was dragging out a trailer load of crap from his place 2-3 times a month.  Apparently, my efforts were not satisfactory to the "anonymous" complainant.  (Everyone on the street knows who the "complainant" is...one of the nightmare neighbors I hope none of you have to deal with.)  At any rate, I have been hounding my partner and have contacted the case worker and have requested I be copied in to any correspondence.  I have learned some very interesting information about the case.  Too bad I am a co-owner of the property.  The fines for non-compliance are outrageous.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 29, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > We started giving the cats probiotics a week ago and over the last couple of days they've been more active, especially Gizmo.  Giz had been spending more time sleeping than anything else, suddenly he's bouncing around like a kitten again and even Jasper has more energy.
> ...


They have it in treat form or powder.  Next time I get the powder as I have to crush the treats and mix it with their wet food to get them to eat it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 29, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > We started giving the cats probiotics a week ago and over the last couple of days they've been more active, especially Gizmo.  Giz had been spending more time sleeping than anything else, suddenly he's bouncing around like a kitten again and even Jasper has more energy.
> ...


Commercial pet food barely has the minimum nutrient/vitamin content and almost no probiotics.  It helps keep them from barfing all the time and helps build up their immune systems, something both of them need.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 29, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Cats are particularly susceptible to commercial food.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 29, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Pet foods/products have become a multi billion dollar business and has produced some inferior, sometime dangerous, products.  People spend more on the pooch or kitty than we spent on our kids 30-40 years ago.  Thirty years ago Purina was reliable to provide a good quality affordable product--they did the research and marketed good stuff.  These days not so much though their premium stuff is probably as good as anybody else's.  And according to our local vet--the one who take care of the mini doxie and shih tzu that stay here from time to time--even some of the premium expensive stuff is causing serious problems in cats and dogs, some life threatening.  Some pet owners are resorting to making their own homemade pet food, but that is tricky to get the right balance of nutrients.  Quality homemade is cheaper than commercial premium pet food though, and takes about two hours a month to make.

If we wind up with any permanent critter residents--we are the designated home for a lot of them out there if anything happens to their owners  --I honestly don't know how I will decide what to feed them.  But I'll do the best I can like we all do.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 29, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Try, try to find the products with the first three ingredients including meat or meat by products.  Good luck and a 30lb bag will cost at least $35/bag.  Corn, and corn by products are not dog/cat food, but are among the most common ingredients in animal food.


----------



## 007 (Jan 29, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I tried to give my cat some of that Blue Diamond, supposed to be the best, but she reluctantly ate it, and didn't eat as much as she does of the Science Diet. They say you shouldn't change a cats food once you get them on something.

I fed my other cat Friskies canned food with a dry food later in the day, and he was a healthy guy. Lived to be almost 20. Never sick a day in his life. The new campfire cat gets a little can of Fancy Feast Gravy in the morning and then some dry food in the afternoon. She seems happy and healthy.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 29, 2019)

Oh, Wow!  That was ugly.  Partner started being an asshole.  I'm tired of being the bad guy.  Of course, he claims I am drunk.  I've observed that I am more dissatisfied when sober. No difference...I'm drunk (by his evaluation).  Long story short, he just stormed off and left.  He has his uses, but I am not as bereft as he would like to think.  Mostly, I leave him do things because it is less hassle than fighting that what he does is different than how I do things.  His property is in town, under final notification.  This is my property.  He's already told me I would receive no profit when he sells that property.  This is MY place.  We'll see how this all comes out in the wash.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 29, 2019)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


BLue Diamond for dry food and Friskies for canned.  They love the Friskies but will eat Blue Diamond
The feral barn cats got the cheapest dry food around and goat milk.  Damned things started reproducing like rabbits (or cats).


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 29, 2019)

For those enduring the upper midwest deep freeze this week:


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 29, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Here is a wonderful site that helps determine what foods and combinations needed to make a healthy pet food for both dogs & cats.....It's provided by a company that makes a product (BalanceIt) that would be used as an additive to the recipes in order to fill in the gaps of nutrients that may be lacking in regular foods and tells you how much to use. Make sense??? Kinda like a multi vitamin.. Sorry I'm terrible at explaining, but check it out and see for yourself. 

BalanceIT.com 


The stuff is really expensive but gives you the peace of mind to provide a homemade diet tailored to your pets needs with regular people foods you may have on hand. 


I haven't tried this or doing homemade foods exclusively for 2 reasons..1) it's really expensive and 2) even though the dogs would love it, the darned cat insists on store bought dry food. …...maybe I need to figure out how to make that as well. Maybe one day when I don't have other stuff to worry about,.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 29, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> For those enduring the upper midwest deep freeze this week:




Thanks for the heads up as I have been considering moving south in the next couple of years...…...but maybe not


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 29, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > For those enduring the upper midwest deep freeze this week:
> ...


Ya have to go a little further south for that..... or Florida........

Here it's rattlers and scorpions but if you're in a fairly large metro area rattlesnakes are a rarity if ever.  Scorpions supposedly are everywhere but we have yet to see any since we've been in the southwest.
the vast majority of wildlife we see are birds and antelope, antelope right up to my back fence........ 

Of course there is the summer heat but it rarely gets to 110...........  

This looks like the Tularosa Basin near the Trinity site.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 29, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



We do have rattlesnakes in Eastern Wa. and would see evidence of them when we were camping out in the middle of nowhere......like slither marks in the dirt,  I carried a big stick to beat around to make noise in the hopes of scaring them off. Must have worked cause we never actually seen one.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 29, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Oh, Wow!  That was ugly.  Partner started being an asshole.  I'm tired of being the bad guy.  Of course, he claims I am drunk.  I've observed that I am more dissatisfied when sober. No difference...I'm drunk (by his evaluation).  Long story short, he just stormed off and left.  He has his uses, but I am not as bereft as he would like to think.  Mostly, I leave him do things because it is less hassle than fighting that what he does is different than how I do things.  His property is in town, under final notification.  This is my property.  He's already told me I would receive no profit when he sells that property.  This is MY place.  We'll see how this all comes out in the wash.



Sounds like he's feeling the stress of having to clean up his place(s). Addicts (hoarders are addicted) don't like having to change their ways cause they think they are right & everyone else is wrong and thereby take it out on those most convenient. Hang in there & buckle up cause it could get worse..


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 29, 2019)

Saw a weather report for parts of America. They think the temperature will drop to minus sixty degrees. That's arctic temperatures. I hope you people will be ok.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 29, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> Saw a weather report for parts of America. They think the temperature will drop to minus sixty degrees. That's arctic temperatures. I hope you people will be ok.


It might get down to 60 here......  Have to break out the arctic parka.......


----------



## Mindful (Jan 29, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Saw a weather report for parts of America. They think the temperature will drop to minus sixty degrees. That's arctic temperatures. I hope you people will be ok.
> ...



Is there anywhere that's warm in the US right now?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 29, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Considering it really never made it above 40 today and it's 32 now though it's supposed to hit 70 on Thursday and stay in the high 60s, low 70s through Sunday...... 
It did hit 67 in Death Valley, 78 in parts of California today.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 29, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Do you know what that is in Celsius?

I suppose I could google it.

California's the place to be, then?

I did escape the last two winters in the Canary Islands. Only a four hour flight for me. And no time zone change.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 30, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Temps are running normal in the 40's and 50's fahrenheit  for highs here, roughly 10 degrees warmer 4 hours east of us in west Texas where our son lives and roughly 10 degrees warmer than that on the California coast where our daughter lives.  So we can't really complain.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 30, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



My daughter has recently returned from Kuala Lumpur, where she said the heat and humidity were unbearable.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 30, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


It is if you're not used to it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 30, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



I experienced some of that in the western Carribbean.  I will take cold weather any day over that.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 30, 2019)

I can take heat, but not the humidity. Desert climate is good for me,


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 30, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Drifter's friend's mother now homeless
Montrovant in difficult transition 
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Beautress's friend EJ undergoing chemo.
Gracie & Mr. G for positive trend to continue.
Ringel and Mrs. R facing serious health challenges with resulting financial challenges.
GallantWarrior for healing and wellness.
Thanksgiving for Nosmo's mom.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!_
_
*It is the dead of winter.  May everyone enjoy warm fires and contented fur friends*



_


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 30, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Is there anywhere that's warm in the US right now?


----------



## Mindful (Jan 30, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Is there anywhere that's warm in the US right now?



Where?

By the fire?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 30, 2019)

No, I live in Honolulu, Hawaii... It is 2300 hours and 71 degrees... Life is good...


----------



## Mindful (Jan 30, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> No, I live in Honolulu, Hawaii... It is 2300 hours and 71 degrees... Life is good...



Jealous.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 30, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > No, I live in Honolulu, Hawaii... It is 2300 hours and 71 degrees... Life is good...
> ...



Just like every where, there are drawbacks... Just happens that weather is not one of them...


----------



## Mindful (Jan 30, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...



Not so bad where I live. I'm affected by the gulf stream, although I'm on a latitude of Winnipeg. And I'm living on top of hot springs, so the snow does not stick.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 30, 2019)

.




.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 30, 2019)

The US polar vortex has been reported on UK TV, despite Britain having severe weather problems of its own, planes not taking off etc. American people have been advised not to talk to each other when outside. The cold would harm their vocal chords.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 30, 2019)

Mindful said:


> I can take heat, but not the humidity. Desert climate is good for me,



The desert climate, especially high desert where we live, is good for a lot of people.  The main problem is too much sun and dehydration so compensations must be made for that to stay well.   And some don't handle the higher altitude well--the average here in the city is something over a mile (some neighborhoods up to 2 kilometers) above sea level.   That's higher than the summit of some Swiss ski resorts. But even though we are pretty far south in the USA and we have all four seasons, we don't have humid, sticky weather and the climate here is rarely ever extreme heat or cold and pretty pleasant most of the year.  (That is if high 90's in the summer is not considered extreme.)


----------



## Mindful (Jan 30, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > I can take heat, but not the humidity. Desert climate is good for me,
> ...



I heard it was good for people with arthritis and various bone and joint problems. Somewhere like Arizona?

The best one for me - so far - is the Canary Isles. I love those Atlantic highs.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 30, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Yes, the climate here and Arizona is beneficial for some people with various kinds of ailments.  You are far more well traveled than I am.  Outside of the USA, I have only been to Canada and Mexico and some western Caribbean islands.  Europe and some points in Asia, Africa, including Israel, have always been on my bucket list to visit but it always seemed that circumstances intervened in travel plans.  So I am like Karen in "Out of Africa", a mental traveler exploring via atlases, National Geographic, and other such means.  I do have a large standing globe near my desk to locate where various places are in relation to other places. Our daughter is very well traveled however with a lot of stamps in her passport.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 30, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


You ever see javelina or feral hogs?  I understand the feral hogs are a real problem in some places.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 30, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


Not here that I've seen.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 30, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I think I'm well situated geographically to go either east or west. Or straight  down to North Africa and beyond. Driving around different countries is also good. For example, I'm an hour from the French border. And train travel is excellent. I met an American couple from Hawaii once, who were travelling around Europe on a Euro rail ticket. And thoroughly enjoying it.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 30, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, Wow!  That was ugly.  Partner started being an asshole.  I'm tired of being the bad guy.  Of course, he claims I am drunk.  I've observed that I am more dissatisfied when sober. No difference...I'm drunk (by his evaluation).  Long story short, he just stormed off and left.  He has his uses, but I am not as bereft as he would like to think.  Mostly, I leave him do things because it is less hassle than fighting that what he does is different than how I do things.  His property is in town, under final notification.  This is my property.  He's already told me I would receive no profit when he sells that property.  This is MY place.  We'll see how this all comes out in the wash.
> ...



Of course he's stressed, so am I.  So much of the mess he's clearing off the town property ends up out here.  Come springtime and breakup, I'll be faced with collecting all the junk he's just tossed off the truck or trailer.  How these things usually proceed if you don't get things cleaned up is they start fining you.  Right now, there are three specific issues we need to address. We are threatened with $300/day until that gets done.  Of course, the fines mount up quickly and most people will not be able to afford to pay them.  That's when the city comes in, condemns the property and then seizes it.  They'll then sell it to cover the fines although the owners are still responsible for paying the mortgage.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 30, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Alaska.  Friday-Sunday, it was close to 40F, dropping to just below freezing at night.  After a hefty snowfall Sunday-Monday, the temperatures have been at or just above freezing.  Right now it's raining.  The snow has compacted into an icy sheet that is absolutely treacherous.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 30, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



Hombre's cousin and his wife live on a farm/ranch just outside of Cleveland TX just northeast of Houston which is hardly desert.  The feral hogs come late at night so they are mostly undetected and have destroyed much of their lawn, flower beds, vegetable garden at intervals.  Their kids and grandchildren have staked out the place trying to catch them in the act and dispatch them with hunting rifles and/or shotguns, but they are extremely intelligent and wary.  Very difficult to detect.

Here is a photo of some on somebody's lawn in the daytime which is pretty rare.  These apparently just got there.  They are not grazing on the grass but root under it for grubs or roots or whatever and leave it a plowed up muddy mess.  They aren't like domestic hogs but resemble a cross between the domestic hogs and javelinas.





These are near the Trinity River in metropolitan Dallas





Javelinas


----------



## Oddball (Jan 30, 2019)

*Using Your Kid As A Windshield Scraper Is An A++++ Parenting Move*


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 30, 2019)

Oddball said:


> *Using Your Kid As A Windshield Scraper Is An A++++ Parenting Move*



If the kid is enjoying it and I think that one was.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 30, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I understand that they've gotten so bad you can charter a helicopter and machine gun to hunt them down.  I just hope that they retrieve those killed and dispatch those wounded.  One of the guys at work is fascinated with this type of expedition.  They look like Russian boars.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 30, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Hombre's cousin and his wife live on a farm/ranch just outside of Cleveland TX just northeast of Houston which is hardly desert.  The feral hogs come late at night so they are mostly undetected and have destroyed much of their lawn, flower beds, vegetable garden at intervals.  Their kids and grandchildren have staked out the place trying to catch them in the act and dispatch them with hunting rifles and/or shotguns, but they are extremely intelligent and wary.  Very difficult to detect.
> 
> Here is a photo of some on somebody's lawn in the daytime which is pretty rare.  These apparently just got there.  They are not grazing on the grass but root under it for grubs or roots or whatever and leave it a plowed up muddy mess.  They aren't like domestic hogs but resemble a cross between the domestic hogs and javelinas.
> 
> ...



I saw a teevee program about feral hog hunting excursions in Texas... The way they have to go about it is almost like midnight  sniping in a war zone.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 30, 2019)

Hmmm.  Who knew?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 30, 2019)

And for today's English lesson:


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 30, 2019)

Mindful said:


> I think I'm well situated geographically to go either east or west. Or straight down to North Africa and beyond. Driving around different countries is also good. For example, I'm an hour from the French border. And train travel is excellent. I met an American couple from Hawaii once, who were travelling around Europe on a Euro rail ticket. And thoroughly enjoying it.



When I lived in FRoG back in the mid to late 70's, I traved a whole ton on the Train... I was enamored of Europe... I visited 7 different Countries in 21/2 years... Seems to me that things have changed quite a bit and I probably would not meld in as well as I once did...


----------



## Mindful (Jan 30, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'm well situated geographically to go either east or west. Or straight down to North Africa and beyond. Driving around different countries is also good. For example, I'm an hour from the French border. And train travel is excellent. I met an American couple from Hawaii once, who were travelling around Europe on a Euro rail ticket. And thoroughly enjoying it.
> ...



Have you seen the riots in France?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 30, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Have you seen the riots in France?



Only on the news...  Seen a fight at the VFW one time...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 30, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Have you seen the riots in France?
> ...


Spit wads or paint balls?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 30, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Spit wads or paint balls?


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 31, 2019)

Good night darlinks.  No change in the vigil list.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 31, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> And for today's English lesson:


Damn Romans........ well at least for February, Latin Februarius meaning month of purification.  

Wednesday is apparently old English for Woden's day, Odin's day.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 31, 2019)

Up here we're all wondering where Winter went off to, then we turn on the news.  Guess the mid-west and eastern states are getting hammered.  Some of us are amused that they are cancelling flights out of O'Hare because it's too cold for the crews to work outside.  Really?  I do recall one military exercise, though, during which a Canadian transport plane crashed because it was so cold (about -50F) that the instruments started failing.  At least we learned how best to survive in the field in very adverse winter conditions.  My team still ran some snare lines for rabbits and squirrels so we had some nice, hot soup...


----------



## Mindful (Jan 31, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Up here we're all wondering where Winter went off to, then we turn on the news.  Guess the mid-west and eastern states are getting hammered.  Some of us are amused that they are cancelling flights out of O'Hare because it's too cold for the crews to work outside.  Really?  I do recall one military exercise, though, during which a Canadian transport plane crashed because it was so cold (about -50F) that the instruments started failing.  At least we learned how best to survive in the field in very adverse winter conditions.  My team still ran some snare lines for rabbits and squirrels so we had some nice, hot soup...



Squirrel soup??


----------



## 007 (Jan 31, 2019)

Well this is what I woke up to this morning... 36 BELOW...






... and I've never seen it this cold in my life that I recall. I even had frost on the INSIDE of most of my windows...






We set a new low, high temperature for the day yesterday at -10.

I'm very sick of it. It's cool/cold more of the year than not here, and I am not a cool/cold person. One more snap of this crap and I will be looking down in Florida for a new home. Of all the places south I've lived I like Florida the best. It's tropical and I love the beaches and all the water. I'd get me a nice boat if I moved back down there.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 31, 2019)

Mindful said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Up here we're all wondering where Winter went off to, then we turn on the news.  Guess the mid-west and eastern states are getting hammered.  Some of us are amused that they are cancelling flights out of O'Hare because it's too cold for the crews to work outside.  Really?  I do recall one military exercise, though, during which a Canadian transport plane crashed because it was so cold (about -50F) that the instruments started failing.  At least we learned how best to survive in the field in very adverse winter conditions.  My team still ran some snare lines for rabbits and squirrels so we had some nice, hot soup...
> ...



Squirrel Soup
added by Stephanie Corbitt






This is a family recipe. Please feel free to substitute with grocery store meat!

*Cook time:* 30 Min  *Prep time:* 15 Min  *Serves:* Big family
Ingredients
3-4 good sized squirrels
1 gal cold water
1 Tbsp salt
4-6 large irish potatoes
1/2 c corn
1/2 c lima beans
1/2 c any other summer veggie
1/2 stick butter rubbed in flour
1/2 c celery
1 bunch chopped parsley leaves
2 slice toast
Directions
1. Wash and quarter 3 or 4 good-sized squirrels. Put them in a gallon of cold water with a small tablespoonful of salt.
2. Cover the pot, and simmer gently, do not boil.
3. Add Irish potatoes, corn lima beans and other veggies.
4. Strain the soup through a coarse colander when the meat has boiled to shreds, so as to get rid of the squirrel’s troublesome little bones.
5. Return to the pot and bring to a boil. Thicken with a piece of butter rubbed in flour. Add celery and chopped parsley leaves.
6. Toast two slices of bread, cut them into dice one-half inch square, fry them in butter, put them into the bottom of your tureen, and then pour the soup boiling hot upon them.
Last Step: *Don't forget to share!*
Make all your friends drool by posting a picture of your finished recipe on your favorite social network. And don't forget to tag *Just A Pinch* and include *#justapinchrecipes* so we can see it too!


*Rabbit Soup Recipe*
_Use the bones of 1 or more rabbits
1 to 2 quarts water
sliced carrots
chopped onions
pre-soaked lentils or split peas fresh or canned tomatoes
salt, pepper, and garlic powder to taste
a few pieces of suet or a little butter_

(Note: The exact amounts of the above ingredients are purposely not specified, to allow you to vary them according to your preference or what you have on hand.) Boil the bones and water in a good-sized stock pot. Then remove the bones from the stock and scrape all the meat from them. Return the chunks of rabbit to the broth and add the carrots, onions, lentils or split peas, and tomatoes . . . plus any other vegetables you may wish to include in your soup. Season, add suet or butter, and simmer until the vegetables are tender.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 31, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



How _could _you?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 31, 2019)

007 said:


> Well this is what I woke up to this morning... 36 BELOW...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





007 said:


> Well this is what I woke up to this morning... 36 BELOW...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is pretty harsh.  I couldn't imagine living in FL, though.  I guess I'm just built for the cold winter with a cooler summer.  70F is just about as hot as I want to deal with.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 31, 2019)

Mindful said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Up here we're all wondering where Winter went off to, then we turn on the news.  Guess the mid-west and eastern states are getting hammered.  Some of us are amused that they are cancelling flights out of O'Hare because it's too cold for the crews to work outside.  Really?  I do recall one military exercise, though, during which a Canadian transport plane crashed because it was so cold (about -50F) that the instruments started failing.  At least we learned how best to survive in the field in very adverse winter conditions.  My team still ran some snare lines for rabbits and squirrels so we had some nice, hot soup...
> ...



Never had it though the concept is somewhat more appealing than possum stew.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 31, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I'll never forget the first time I saw a possum. I was so excited, the whole household couldn't understand it.

Never dismiss a childlike delight in seeing something wondrous and new.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 31, 2019)

007 said:


> Well this is what I woke up to this morning... 36 BELOW...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do take whatever precautions you must because that is extremely dangerous cold.  I read recently that we lose a lot more people to the cold than we do to extreme heat, or even gunfire.

As for you moving, I don't doubt that you are sincere.  But I seem to recall you saying pretty much the same thing during the last polar vortex.  But then it passed and spring came and you remembered all the great things about where you live.  So we'll see.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 31, 2019)

So far this week I have managed to have a birthday with whatever shreads of dignity I have left.  We had stuffed pork chops at the Big House with Mom and my brother and siste-in-law.

Then we held our breath for and leaned our backs against the devilish cold that settled in yesterday.  Movie night was canceled.  Our exile was imposed by -7 degrees.  Very little snow came in with the cold, as cold air can carry less moisture.  But the gas logs in the fireplace have been burning non-stop.  Daisy the Mutt (who celebrated her tenth birthday last Tuesday) is content to lay on the hearth until she sweats poodle gravy.  She will go outside for about two minutes before she invokes her special 'let me in!' bark.

We've dined on all manner of comfort food since Tuesday's pork chops.  I have to dash down to the supermarket to refill our supply of orange juice and English muffins.  It's still nostril freezing cold, but by Wednesday it's supposed to be in the mid fifties with rain.

Ah! January in the upper Ohio River valley!  This is what separates the weak from the strong, the wheat from the chaf, the man from the boy, the rational from the insane.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 31, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> So far this week I have managed to have a birthday with whatever shreads of dignity I have left.  We had stuffed pork chops at the Big House with Mom and my brother and siste-in-law.
> 
> Then we held our breath for and leaned our backs against the devilish cold that settled in yesterday.  Movie night was canceled.  Our exile was imposed by -7 degrees.  Very little snow came in with the cold, as cold air can carry less moisture.  But the gas logs in the fireplace have been burning non-stop.  Daisy the Mutt (who celebrated her tenth birthday last Tuesday) is content to lay on the hearth until she sweats poodle gravy.  She will go outside for about two minutes before she invokes her special 'let me in!' bark.
> 
> ...


We held a mock Civil War battle up in the mountains of West Virginia during a weekend blizzard once, snow everywhere and wind chills into the minus teens.  There was a ranch house (drafty shack) to sleep in with a single large wood stove which barely made a dent in the cold.  I was surprised at how warm my canvas poncho kept me with my union suit and woolies on underneath of course, the wind just didn't penetrate that canvas.


----------



## 007 (Jan 31, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Well this is what I woke up to this morning... 36 BELOW...
> ...


I've definitely commented about moving several times. I have lived practically from coast to coast, and up north and down south, but I've been back here in Wisconsin from Phoenix and then Reno for about 12 years now, and as much as I do like Wisconsin, it is far more cool/cold here than warm/hot. Summer seems to just scream past and we're back to winter. Winter seems perpetual, the dominate season here. We get a cold Spring, a Summer that flashes by, and then right back to cool if not cold Fall, and... WINTER. It's wearing on me. Hard to say if I'll move again or not. What I might look into is going south for the winter like so many others do. I'm going to take a trip down south and do some scouting around and see if I can find a nice winter rental.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 31, 2019)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Some of us were studying the latitudes of the United States once, to see where they'd end up they went in a straight line east across the Atlantic. The  end destinations were between the South  of France and North Africa.

The US is a southern country.

Why so cold?


----------



## 007 (Jan 31, 2019)

Mindful said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Well, from what I know, the earth's axis isn't straight up and down in relation to the sun, it rotates on a tilt, it even wobbles because of the Moon's gravitational pull, but what is southern as far as exposure to the sun in relation to the lines of latitude is going to be northern exposure to the sun on the other side of the earth.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 31, 2019)

007 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I see your point.

But then there's the intense heat in the summer.

I remember walking around Pittsburgh, and I couldn't stand it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 31, 2019)

Mindful said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



That's what the folks we call 'snowbirds' do.  They enjoy their wonderful summer and fall in the north and then head south in their RVs or 5th wheels to Phoenix, Scottsdale, Tuscon, Las Cruces etc. where they spend the winter and early spring.  Some do have arrangements for winter rentals.

We had some sub-zero days sometimes several days in a row in north central Kansas and that was miserable, but nothing like what you are experiencing in the upper midwest now.  Nosmo's -7 f degrees would look like a heat wave to you folks in Wisconsin today.

Our really cold spell was short lived so that it is barely getting into freezing territory if at all overnight now and days are sunny and in the 40's and 50's.  Everyone is concerned their daffodils and other early blooming plants will be fooled into making too early an appearance though we do expect crocuses by mid to late February.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 31, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


It was -7 on the dashboard thermometer but that didn’t take into account the 30 mph wind!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 31, 2019)

Mindful said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


The eastern states tend to be quite humid making it feel hotter, the southwestern states are just hot and dry except during monsoon season then there's humidity to deal with but not as bad as back east.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 31, 2019)

It's sunny and 60.. and I feel pretty good about it.. 

.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 31, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



The humidity's a killer. 

Though we get it here in Europe during the summer, when you can hardly drag yourself around.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 31, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Out here it's just the flesh melting, bone bleaching heat that gets ya.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 31, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



That is one thing about our high desert and river country here in New Mexico.  Even the high alpine areas don't get prolonged dangerous cold though I believe the state record for a coldest temperature on record was a -66f degrees at Angel Fire in northern New Mexico, though many of us think that was probably a malfunction or misread.  And the high desert and river country in New Mexico enjoys relatively mild winters and hot but bearable summers.  We can have humidity at 60-70% when it is raining buckets and it is usually below 50% and quite comfortable even in the monsoon season.  Hovers in the 10-20% range in the non monsoon months.  90 and 100% humidity that was common in a Kansas summer is really really rare here.

The sun is fierce, intense, and unrelenting on hot summer days, but stay in the shade and if there is just a slight breeze, which there usually is, you can be very comfortable in most places in the state.  It almost always cools down to comfortable 60's overnight making for good sleeping.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 31, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Well this is what I woke up to this morning... 36 BELOW...
> ...



70 degrees in Florida is jacket temperature.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 31, 2019)

Mindful said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


In my youth there were plenty of reasons walking in Pittsburgh was an unpleasant experi ice.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 1, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I thought it was very nice. No trace of the coal mining past.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 1, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Sure,  pal was mined around here.   But we converted that coal to come and melted scrap iron, iron ore and limestone to make steel.

It was not unusual to see snowflakes the color of rust.  I remember Mom wiping soot from my nose and the sun darkened by smoke.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 1, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



They cleaned  it up a lot since then.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 1, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Drifter's friend's mother now homeless
Montrovant in difficult transition 
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Beautress's friend EJ undergoing chemo.
Gracie & Mr. G for positive trend to continue.
Ringel and Mrs. R facing serious health challenges with resulting financial challenges.
GallantWarrior for healing and wellness.
Thanksgiving for Nosmo's mom.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!_


----------



## 007 (Feb 1, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Yup, I'd be a snowbird.

Heard this morning on our local news that the intense, extreme cold is going to have a positive effect, in that when it gets down to -30 and greater, that kills even insect eggs that are hibernating waiting for Spring, so that means LESS BUGS this year, and we could really use that after 3 winters that barely snowed and weren't cold at all. Having fewer mosquitoes and Box Elder bugs and those little Asian beetles is well worth putting up with a few days of blistering cold. I hibernated, never left the house, but it's time to get the hell otta here today and run some badly needed errands. Going to swing way back the other direction now and be over average temps way up in the 40's. Yep... good ole Wisconsin.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 1, 2019)

My friend in Chicago has been told not to go outside.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 1, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Lots better than possum stew. Possum is kind of greasy, a lot like parka squirrel.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 1, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


My daughter told me it's like that in Okinawa,  too


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 1, 2019)

Mindful said:


> My friend in Chicago has been told not to go outside.


A good idea if you can pull it off.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 1, 2019)

It’s 13 degrees outside.  It’s a heat wave!!!


----------



## Mindful (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 1, 2019)

Mindful said:


> View attachment 243510



UNLESS you live in a winter sport area or someplace like Albuquerque where you get to see all the pretty snow on the mountains without having to deal with much of it here in town.  And we really NEED all that snow on the mountains to have healthy streams, rivers, and lakes in the summertime and for the benefit of the wildlife up there who really suffer in dry winter years.


----------



## beautress (Feb 1, 2019)

007 said:


> Well this is what I woke up to this morning... 36 BELOW...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope your weather warms up pretty soon. brrrr!


----------



## beautress (Feb 1, 2019)

Finished 2 more tops and am working on a quilt as you go country lanes quitl. It takes 4 times as long to do the quilting as it does the blocks, but since you just quilt twelve-inch squares, they're small and manageable, whereas a huge quilt is way beyond what I can handle. Also, the machines nowadays have the best stitches, and they really do a nice job of getting everything done. That's life, good and bad about any given thing. *sigh*

Found some blueberries in the freezer and made blueberry pie this afternoon. Enjoy!




​


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 1, 2019)

beautress said:


> Finished 2 more tops and am working on a quilt as you go country lanes quitl. It takes 4 times as long to do the quilting as it does the blocks, but since you just quilt twelve-inch squares, they're small and manageable, whereas a huge quilt is way beyond what I can handle. Also, the machines nowadays have the best stitches, and they really do a nice job of getting everything done. That's life, good and bad about any given thing. *sigh*
> 
> Found some blueberries in the freezer and made blueberry pie this afternoon. Enjoy!
> 
> ...



Oh my B.  I'm sitting here trying to be really good and not indulge in what I shouldn't, and that looks sooooo good.  i would have to justify it by how good blueberries are for us, i.e. the crown jewel of fruit when it comes to beneficial qualities.


----------



## beautress (Feb 1, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Finished 2 more tops and am working on a quilt as you go country lanes quitl. It takes 4 times as long to do the quilting as it does the blocks, but since you just quilt twelve-inch squares, they're small and manageable, whereas a huge quilt is way beyond what I can handle. Also, the machines nowadays have the best stitches, and they really do a nice job of getting everything done. That's life, good and bad about any given thing. *sigh*
> ...


Didn't mean to hurt your diet, but blueberries, cranberries, raspberries, and blackberries have wonderful antioxidants in them that protect cells from free radicals. A cup of blueberries has 84 calories: 10 good health benefits of blueberries: 10 Proven Health Benefits of Blueberries. But today, I thought a supper of blueberry pie with reduced sugar would hit the spot. I too am trying to cut back on food, and should have just thawed the berries or made blueberry tea. It's all good!


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

beautress said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



I grow blueberries, raspberries, strawberries and black currants. Black currants also have amazing health benefits but sadly the "forbidden fruit" got a bad rap years ago.

6 Health Benefits of Black Currant
.
.


----------



## beautress (Feb 1, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Wow, Lumpy. Those benefits are terrific. From your link, I liked these advantages best:

Blackcurrant leaves also have a range of properties, including:

antimicrobial
anti-inflammatory
antiviral
antitoxic
antiseptic
anticancer
One study showed that blackcurrant supplements enhanced the immune response in people who exercised regularly. They could also train harder for longer periods of time.  Another study of healthy older adults showed that blackcurrant seed oil boosted the immune system.​


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

beautress said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



They do make your mouth pucker especially if there not ripe enough but a juice blend with something sweet works out pretty well. Mom used to make butter tarts with them, heavenly.


----------



## beautress (Feb 1, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


Make yer mouth pucker.....hmmm


----------



## Mindful (Feb 2, 2019)

Reading all the US snow reports, here's one from Great Britain. lol.


*HOW CAN PEOPLE BE SO INCOMPETENT?*

We had a blanket of snow last night. Predictably, not a piece of grit was to be found on the roads this morning.

I’d like to pay tribute to the heroes of the day – the delivery drivers, the supermarket staff, the packers and the builders and the shopkeepers. You are the real public servants, the backbone of the country. It’s you in the actual economy who keep everything going To the teachers and the civil servants, I hope you enjoyed your “snow day”.

It has now been snowing for 24 hours in my part of the country, something which the Met Office absolutely failed to predict. And of course Basingstoke Council hasn’t put down a grain of salt. So the roads are snow on ice all around, just as I had to drive down the M3 and through Basingstoke.

Forty miles of M3 is at a standstill while Basingstoke is gridlocked, mainly with 60K rear-wheel drive BMWs containing people who can’t in the snow, and gritters going nowhere. It’s taken me 6 hours to do 20 miles, thanks to the incompetent morons at Basingstoke Council and the climate change-obsessed Met Office, which cannot see a day of heavy snow coming over the horizon.

Outside of the private economy, this country is hopeless.

Posted in ATW


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 2, 2019)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Glad you made it through the extreme cold. I hope it does not come to Britain. How are your water pipes?


----------



## Oddball (Feb 2, 2019)

Before Sylvester came along, Tweety had to survive Abbot and Costello knock-offs.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 2, 2019)

beautress said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


I decided to eat better, low carb and gluten free.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 2, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Reading all the US snow reports, here's one from Great Britain. lol.
> 
> 
> *HOW CAN PEOPLE BE SO INCOMPETENT?*
> ...



  Sometimes it helps to know there are screw ups pretty much everywhere to reassure us that our own country isn't hopeless.  

Unrelated to weather, but I still remember when we lived up on the mountain, we lived 1/2 mile off a state highway called North 14, aka "The Turquoise Trail".  It is a rural highway and from where it connects with Interstate 40, it is four lanes extending six miles north to the turnoff to the ski basin and from that point on is two lanes the rest of the way to Santa Fe.  Because it is a trade and tourist route to the little villages along the route as well as the road to the ski basin, it gets a lot of traffic, and there is little or no median between the northbound and southbound lanes.  So good striping designating lanes is pretty important.

Twice in the years we lived up there we nodded with approval when they put down bright new white and yellow striping to replace the worn and faded paint.  And then one or two weeks later here they came to re top the surface and paved over the new paint.  Just leaves you shaking your head as to who is in charge of these things.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 2, 2019)

Last Tuesday the wife started her second cycle of chemo, as mentioned I had cut her hair to a short pixie.......  Well, by Thursday she looked like she had the mange with all the hair falling out so I shaved it all off for her.  She slept last night with a winter beanie on but it was too warm for her so I sewed up a Scrooge nightcap but she didn't like the tail so I made a cotton beanie for her to sleep in.  She's happily taking a nap with her new beanie on.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 2, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I have a quiche labeled "Quiche that men love" in the oven right now.  The basic elements are bacon, cheddar cheese, sauteed onions with of course the milk/cream and eggs and seasonings that go into any quiche.  Probably ungodly high in calories but I am pretty sure one piece will sufffice for me for a meal.  Hombre mistakenly bought the mild instead of medium or sharp cheddar cheese that we prefer, but if the quiche is good considering how mild the cheese is, I can substitute any good cheese for the cheddar which would make it edible for Aunt Betty who won't eat cheddar cheese.  Will have to figure out how to replace the onion for Dana though.

Cooking at our house is something of a science project for most of our company who vary from vegan to diabetic to gluten free to hypersensitive to various fruit and vegetables--I have mastered fodmap protocol--etc.  One shirttail cousin who visits from time to time is wheat, barley, and oats free/gluten free, no soy, eats no animal protein of any kind including eggs and dairy, and must avoid onions, certain peppers, various fruit.  Talk about a science project planning a meal to include her!!!!  It's a challenge and fun for me though.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 2, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


Don't use onions......  You could try shallots.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 2, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



She can't have those either.  Not even chives on her baked potato.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 2, 2019)

Now this is serious snow.  This apparently taken after a North Dakota blizzard.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 2, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Now this is serious snow.  This apparently taken after a North Dakota blizzard.




Now that would be scary


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 2, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



Yikes...what's left for her to eat, besides salads??

I get it though.....when I took care of my Mom in the months before she passed, she too had a specific diet because of her health problems. .Diabetic, congestive heart failure, etc. so there was no sugar, minimal salt & fluids, no carbs, and I don't remember what else.. Preparing meals for her could get tricky.

I watched the cooking channel back then & one show talked about using vegetables to help flavor the food......and/or bring out the flavor of the food. Onions, garlic, bell pepper and celery became a favorite choice for multiple meal options.....though I tried to stay away from carrot or wait to add until the last, because it added a sweetness


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 3, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Now this is serious snow.  This apparently taken after a North Dakota blizzard.
> ...


----------



## Mindful (Feb 3, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



One daughter flew  out to visit me in the US last summer, having  turned full on vegan since I had last seen her. She cooked for the whole household, and I won't deny it tasted very good.

But after four days of it, three of us 'escaped' to Chick Fil-A. The grilled chicken sandwich tasted so good.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 3, 2019)

Life never ceases to amaze me. It's like I'm living life backwards. My kids are like my parents.

I had a killer Saturday night out last night; the place was rocking. While 'they' were  probably having a boring night in.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 3, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Yes, if I can use onions, garlic, bell pepper, garlic, salt, pepper, etc. I can make something interesting and taste good whether meat, veggie, or fruit.  But if you can't use onion, garlic, peppers, salt, lemon etc. it is a real challenge.  Nobody is not allowed potatoes, carrots, and sweet potatoes though, and most vegetables including the squashes, most greens except I have to limit cabbage, broccoli, and cauliflower for the fodmap (irritable bowel syndrome diet) allow for a lot of different possibilities.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 3, 2019)

My Super Bowl Party menu today includes bierocks, slaw, gelatin fruit salad, and banana pudding for a quick easy sit down late lunch/early dinner meal mid afternoon.  Then it's apple slices, trail mix, and popcorn for snacks during the game which nobody is interested in but feel obligated to have on.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 3, 2019)

I took a knee on the Super Bowl, like I did last year.  For obvious reasons the Puppy Bowl is not a good alternative.

Hello Coffee Shoppers.  As threatened, I am posting here on rare occasion.

I'd like to thank gallantwarrior for sending us the Polar Vertex as a chance to experience Alaskan life.  Don't EVER do that again.

Ringel, I just keep thinking good thoughts for you and the wife.  I mean in between all the other thinking I do.

Foxfyre, Gracie, beautress, strollingbones ( I put that here, because she'd just take abuse form her toughybutt friends downstairs) love you gals.

See you on Sundays most likely.

save


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 3, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> My Super Bowl Party menu today includes bierocks, slaw, gelatin fruit salad, and banana pudding for a quick easy sit down late lunch/early dinner meal mid afternoon.  Then it's apple slices, trail mix, and popcorn for snacks during the game which nobody is interested in but feel obligated to have on.


This is the only super bowl I want.......


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 3, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> I took a knee on the Super Bowl, like I did last year.  For obvious reasons the Puppy Bowl is not a good alternative.
> 
> Hello Coffee Shoppers.  As threatened, I am posting here on rare occasion.
> 
> ...



Always happy when you stop by, Save.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 3, 2019)

Well, it’s Stupor Bowl Day.  Not a big fan of either team so I hope the commercials are good.  Gonna have a Pepsi and popcorn for a game time snack.  Most likely I’ll be napping when they find the balls have been deflated a bit!


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 3, 2019)

Hi fellows, wazzup, say me something positive 

And be like proton! Proton is small but always positive!


----------



## beautress (Feb 3, 2019)

Sbiker said:


> Hi fellows, wazzup, say me something positive
> 
> And be like proton! Proton is small but always positive!


Let's go over to Ringel's and make him share some of that Taco Salad.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 3, 2019)

beautress said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Hi fellows, wazzup, say me something positive
> ...


I said it's the only super bowl I want........  Don't have the fixins but I am considering making another meat loaf.


----------



## Sherry (Feb 3, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> My Super Bowl Party menu today includes bierocks, slaw, gelatin fruit salad, and banana pudding for a quick easy sit down late lunch/early dinner meal mid afternoon.  Then it's apple slices, trail mix, and popcorn for snacks during the game which nobody is interested in but feel obligated to have on.


 
No strong feelings for the competing teams, but it's a good time with family and food. We have the following to graze on:

salami and cheese on crackers 
crab salad with crackers 
Mexican layered dip
chili queso dip 
meatballs with chili jam sauce
little smokies in barbeque sauce 
buffalo wings
chocolate chip cookies 
carrot cake 
Sock It To Me cake


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 3, 2019)

Superbowl???


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 3, 2019)

In other news.....hubs continues to decline and needing more & more help to do even the simplest tasks. Loss of appetite and bodily functions as his body slowly shuts down and just about the time it's agreed that he can't last much longer......he does, and perks up a bit. 

In the last week, he has cut his oxygen hose(s) again, saying they were old.  We had changed them out 3 times that day alone and twice again 2 days before that. Another day I guess he was cold and took a heat gun into the bathroom to warm the toilet seat....it now has little pock marks......and a burn mark on the floor...and all the while the faucet was running. And he can't or won't give an explanation. 
Oh and one day I caught him going out the front door....he was going to the garage with the heat gun. 'Hurry and get in here so we can get warmed up'. I had #3 go out to keep an eye on him, while I brought in some more wood & started a fire. Got him back in the house to warm by the stove. 

Have I ever mentioned how much I hate doing laundry????? Well, I do. And I've done more laundry in this last week, than I'd normally do in a month 



OK, enough with the whining for today...….carry on


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 3, 2019)

Big Black Dog said:


> Well, it’s Stupor Bowl Day.  Not a big fan of either team so I hope the commercials are good.  Gonna have a Pepsi and popcorn for a game time snack.  Most likely I’ll be napping when they find the balls have been deflated a bit!



Not that I paid rapt attention to the commercials, but I didn't see any memorable ones that I can recall.  People really pay millions of dollars to air what they air during the Super Bowl?  I can't imagine how they could possibly get their money's worth.  The halftime show was mundane and unremarkable and the game was boring.  I couldn't even be happy that the team I picked to win did.  But we did enjoy a good meal with loved ones and it was a long if longer than usual day.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 3, 2019)

Sbiker said:


> Hi fellows, wazzup, say me something positive
> 
> And be like proton! Proton is small but always positive!



This is good positive advice Sbiker.  And always happy when you drop in.  Since our Aussies don't come so often anymore or our Vietnamese friend, I believe you travel the farthest to get here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 3, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> In other news.....hubs continues to decline and needing more & more help to do even the simplest tasks. Loss of appetite and bodily functions as his body slowly shuts down and just about the time it's agreed that he can't last much longer......he does, and perks up a bit.
> 
> In the last week, he has cut his oxygen hose(s) again, saying they were old.  We had changed them out 3 times that day alone and twice again 2 days before that. Another day I guess he was cold and took a heat gun into the bathroom to warm the toilet seat....it now has little pock marks......and a burn mark on the floor...and all the while the faucet was running. And he can't or won't give an explanation.
> Oh and one day I caught him going out the front door....he was going to the garage with the heat gun. 'Hurry and get in here so we can get warmed up'. I had #3 go out to keep an eye on him, while I brought in some more wood & started a fire. Got him back in the house to warm by the stove.
> ...



Hon that's not whining.  That's venting.  You've been here long enough for us to know you aren't a drama queen or chronic complainer.  If you try to be too brave or stoic and never let your fear and frustrations out, you'll explode emotionally and physically.

It's okay to hate doing laundry too.  Not my favorite thing either.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 3, 2019)

Super bowl. I don't get it. Millions are paid for ads, guys not worth the money get paid shitloads of money to toss a ball around, and the usa suffers depression, child trafficking, homelessness, disease, hunger, etc.

Meh. Pisses me off.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 3, 2019)

This just in:


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 4, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Drifter's friend's mother now homeless
Montrovant in difficult transition 
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Beautress's friend EJ undergoing chemo.
Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition and for positive trend to continue.
Ringel and Mrs. R facing serious health challenges with resulting financial challenges.
GallantWarrior for healing and wellness.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!

*The weather is still iffy for many of us, but Groundhog Day is behind us and spring arrives next month.  Meanwhile we find comfort and happiness where we can.  I thought this photo hauntingly beautiful.*



_


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 4, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Super bowl. I don't get it. Millions are paid for ads, guys not worth the money get paid shitloads of money to toss a ball around, and the usa suffers depression, child trafficking, homelessness, disease, hunger, etc.
> 
> Meh. Pisses me off.



I get the feeling none of us is much enamored with the Super Bowl, but one thing isn't fixed by doing away with the other though.  Anyhow how are things with you and Mr. G , Gracie?


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 4, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > In other news.....hubs continues to decline and needing more & more help to do even the simplest tasks. Loss of appetite and bodily functions as his body slowly shuts down and just about the time it's agreed that he can't last much longer......he does, and perks up a bit.
> ...



Yes it's venting.....but I was whining while doing it  

He woke me up about 2 needing a change of clothes. Then again just before 4, hollering it was an emergency because everybody is dead. No everybody is fine, got him settled &  calmed down.....and been up ever since. 


And as the rest of the country is melting...….we get our first snow of the year, currently about 4 inches and it's still coming down. Maybe I'll bundle up and go for a walk in it


----------



## Mindful (Feb 4, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> In other news.....hubs continues to decline and needing more & more help to do even the simplest tasks. Loss of appetite and bodily functions as his body slowly shuts down and just about the time it's agreed that he can't last much longer......he does, and perks up a bit.
> 
> In the last week, he has cut his oxygen hose(s) again, saying they were old.  We had changed them out 3 times that day alone and twice again 2 days before that. Another day I guess he was cold and took a heat gun into the bathroom to warm the toilet seat....it now has little pock marks......and a burn mark on the floor...and all the while the faucet was running. And he can't or won't give an explanation.
> Oh and one day I caught him going out the front door....he was going to the garage with the heat gun. 'Hurry and get in here so we can get warmed up'. I had #3 go out to keep an eye on him, while I brought in some more wood & started a fire. Got him back in the house to warm by the stove.
> ...



Is this your husband?

I've had some revelations this past year about what some people have to put up with.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 4, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



Well if we can't whine a bit to our friends, what good are they?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 4, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Reading all the US snow reports, here's one from Great Britain. lol.
> ...


Up here, the fog lines and center lines are grooved so that when you drive on them you get lots of vibration and a rumbling noise.  Even when the snow cover is heavy, you know when you are out of your lane.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 4, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



I think that should be standard everywhere.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 4, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Last Tuesday the wife started her second cycle of chemo, as mentioned I had cut her hair to a short pixie.......  Well, by Thursday she looked like she had the mange with all the hair falling out so I shaved it all off for her.  She slept last night with a winter beanie on but it was too warm for her so I sewed up a Scrooge nightcap but she didn't like the tail so I made a cotton beanie for her to sleep in.  She's happily taking a nap with her new beanie on.


You're a good man, Ringel.  Take good care of the Mrs.  I'm still pulling for you both.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 4, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


No alliums and limited nightshades?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 4, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


For most people, becoming "vegan" or "vegetarian" is a choice.  For lots of gluten-free, diabetics, etc, adhering to a specific limited diet is also a choice, but one that has health consequences.  I still wonder what changed in the human race that we are suddenly so sensitive to our diets?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 4, 2019)

Sbiker said:


> Hi fellows, wazzup, say me something positive
> 
> And be like proton! Proton is small but always positive!


It's been colder in Chicago than it has been here?!  That's a positive for Alaskans.
How have you been doing, Sbiker?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 4, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Superbowl???


Yeah, I agree.  I will watch the commercials on line, though.  Some are pretty awesome.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 4, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I ponder on this. We have diet choices because we have abundance.

I think of people who lived through war and rationing. They had to eat what was available.

Some people who were starving, would eat anything. Such as rats and cats.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 4, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> In other news.....hubs continues to decline and needing more & more help to do even the simplest tasks. Loss of appetite and bodily functions as his body slowly shuts down and just about the time it's agreed that he can't last much longer......he does, and perks up a bit.
> 
> In the last week, he has cut his oxygen hose(s) again, saying they were old.  We had changed them out 3 times that day alone and twice again 2 days before that. Another day I guess he was cold and took a heat gun into the bathroom to warm the toilet seat....it now has little pock marks......and a burn mark on the floor...and all the while the faucet was running. And he can't or won't give an explanation.
> Oh and one day I caught him going out the front door....he was going to the garage with the heat gun. 'Hurry and get in here so we can get warmed up'. I had #3 go out to keep an eye on him, while I brought in some more wood & started a fire. Got him back in the house to warm by the stove.
> ...


Oh, JAN!  How sad that you share a lingering decline of someone you love and who has loved you, probably still does even though he's locked in the cage of his deteriorating body.  All the best vibes your way.  Stay strong, we all love you here in the USMB CS.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 4, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Super bowl. I don't get it. Millions are paid for ads, guys not worth the money get paid shitloads of money to toss a ball around, and the usa suffers depression, child trafficking, homelessness, disease, hunger, etc.
> 
> Meh. Pisses me off.


Hey, Gracie!  Good to see you around here.  I fully agree with your assessment.  A bunch of big, dumb guys making loads of money to bash the crap out of each other.  I guess it's a values thing, though.  The only sports events I like watching are equestrian events.  The horses are beautiful and the team work between the animals and their riders great to watch.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 4, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


Enjoy your snow.  We got 6-8 inches yesterday and I have to keep packing down my trails so I can move food and water out to the animals.  Seems like every time I get the trails established, it snows again.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 4, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


They are certainly more helpful than just painted lines.  Besides, they scrap the painted lines off when they scrap the snow and ice off, too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 4, 2019)

Elephants are almost as entertaining as the baby goats


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 4, 2019)

Mindful said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Truth.  I prefer eating locally grown food.  I try to limit nightshades (peppers, tomatoes) because they are inflammatory and I am trying to limit inflammatory foods.  I also limit root vegetables because they are loaded with carbs, which I am also limiting in order to loose weight (for health reasons).  I believe if we were able to lead a much more...agrarian lifestyle, we'd have a much different diet.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 4, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Elephants are almost as entertaining as the baby goats


Aww, c'mon, babies of just about any stripe are cute and quite entertaining!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 4, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



But snow in Alaska, however inconvenient, is a good thing just like it is here, yes?  Sort of important to your ecosystem?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 4, 2019)

Morning greetings, everyone!
Snow again yesterday.  6-8 inches of that really fine, grainy stuff because it was so cold.  Warmer again today, though...and no snow!  I got home yesterday, got the wood fire started right off the bat, changed the propane tank, and got the generator going.  By the time I got done slogging through all the new snow and laying up wood for the night, I was pretty beat.  At least the house was warm and comfy and all the critters fed and watered.
I woke up and caught a couple of episodes of Burns & Allen.  Gosh, those were good shows.  Both were talented comedians and performers but Gracie always stole the show.  I'm guessing lots of people thought she was "ditsy" but she always dropped some of the best double entendre lines!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 4, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


Absolutely.  We've actually had very little snow this year.  So, the ground freezes deeper (snow actually insulates the ground), and the wet it leaves behind will determine how bad our fire danger will be this summer.  Little snow means more fire later in the year.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Super bowl. I don't get it. Millions are paid for ads, guys not worth the money get paid shitloads of money to toss a ball around, and the usa suffers depression, child trafficking, homelessness, disease, hunger, etc.
> ...


Day by day, hon. That's all we can do.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 4, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I wonder how you guys are every day. I wish there was more I could do to help, I really do.  You're already a heroine in my book, you've been through so much and yet you are still strong for everyone who needs that strength.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 4, 2019)

Just a few minutes ago in the field behind the house.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 4, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Just a few minutes ago in the field behind the house.



Are those goats?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 4, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Last Tuesday the wife started her second cycle of chemo, as mentioned I had cut her hair to a short pixie.......  Well, by Thursday she looked like she had the mange with all the hair falling out so I shaved it all off for her.  She slept last night with a winter beanie on but it was too warm for her so I sewed up a Scrooge nightcap but she didn't like the tail so I made a cotton beanie for her to sleep in.  She's happily taking a nap with her new beanie on.



Ramping up the prayers for you and her.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 4, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Just a few minutes ago in the field behind the house.



Some years back when Hombre and I were still running our business full steam, we were awarded a contract to look at all the State Farm rural properties in New Mexico.  Hombre was still working as an full time adjuster so he could only help intermittantly so it took us several weeks but we got them all looked at.  In the Roswell area, I was working alone and spent a couple of days northwest where the alien spaceship crashed.  You almost always see some pronghorn along the major highways, but once I was out on those rural roads I had to go pretty slow on the gravel but actually slowed down more to avoid hitting one as there were herds of them everywhere.  It was wonderful.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 4, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just a few minutes ago in the field behind the house.
> ...


Pronghorn antelope.  We have a couple of herds here on the west side of town.  They have excellent eyesight and can run up to 60 mph.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 4, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just a few minutes ago in the field behind the house.
> ...


Not to mention the fall "love" migration of male tarantulas.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 4, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just a few minutes ago in the field behind the house.
> ...



When the legislature was establishing what would be the state animal of New Mexico, there was a vigorous debate between the prong horn antelope and our native black bear.  The bear won out, but I still wonder if they got it right.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 4, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



All I knew was they weren't deer.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 4, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Bear or antelope?!  Of course you choose the bear!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 4, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just a few minutes ago in the field behind the house.
> ...


Pronghorn antelope.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 4, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Gee, why would you say that.......?


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 4, 2019)

Albuquerque's blowing up........

One person dead after large explosion behind shopping center


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 4, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Yes those happen pretty much all over New Mexico including thousands of them crossing N-14 near where we lived on the mountain.  I have pulled my car over to watch them in fascination.  It is amazing how many will swerve their car to avoid hitting a spider.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 4, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I suppose but I don't fear encountering an antelope which they pretty much make sure doesn't happen.  An elk in an open field  or a rutting white tail maybe, but not an antelope.  I give the bears an extra wide berth.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 4, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Albuquerque's blowing up........
> 
> One person dead after large explosion behind shopping center



Yeah that was streamed to my news feed awhile ago.  They still think it most likely was a suicide though and not a terrorist act or anything like that.  But who knows.  Maybe a terrorist pulled the cord accidentally before he made it inside or something.  if I was a terrorist I sure would have picked a spot more likely to be heavily populated than that shopping area though.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 4, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Albuquerque's blowing up........
> ...



I've just read about an improvised device.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 4, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Apparently hunting antelope can be very challenging.  Two were right outside my gate till I opened the gate and stepped out, they didn't run but they did move away fairly quickly while watching me the whole time.  If the whole herd was there I would not have stepped out of the gate, yesterday two bucks were chasing other younger bucks around I guess just to let them know who's boss.  I'm not about to be taken as a possible rival threat by a dominant male though I'm not sure that is their behavior towards humans.  
Also pronghorns (_Antilocapra americana_) are not antelopes even though that's what we call them, they have no close relatives anywhere in the world they only exist here in North America.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 4, 2019)

Mindful said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > In other news.....hubs continues to decline and needing more & more help to do even the simplest tasks. Loss of appetite and bodily functions as his body slowly shuts down and just about the time it's agreed that he can't last much longer......he does, and perks up a bit.
> ...



Yes, it's my husband.  According to the hospice nurse most lung cancer patients (possibly others as well) go thru similar stages as their body transitions into the actively dying stage. He's not following the same map I guess, atleast outwardly. It's not as common for this sporadic dementia, but that could be from the cancer having metastasized to the brain or he may have been prone to it anyway, or it could be the meds he's been on. Nobody knows for sure. He is 57
Last Friday the nurse had changed one of his meds that was supposed to help with the agitation, hallucinations & dementia......it was supposed to calm him down and sleep....instead it worked just the opposite. Today the nurse put him back on the old med and has been sleeping ever since. 

Yes, we all would prefer to be home with our family & friends and in comfortable surroundings in our last days......but after having taken care of my mother and now hubs, I think I'd rather be in a home to save my family from the stress


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 4, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > In other news.....hubs continues to decline and needing more & more help to do even the simplest tasks. Loss of appetite and bodily functions as his body slowly shuts down and just about the time it's agreed that he can't last much longer......he does, and perks up a bit.
> ...



Thank you GW......y'all have grown on me too


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 4, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


Like warts or mold?


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 4, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



moldy warts?


----------



## Mindful (Feb 4, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



That is so cruel. And only 57?

Like I said, I've been paying attention lately to what goes on around me. Partly because I  do some voluntary work for the social services, in a care home.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 4, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



BBC TV put out an excellent nature programme on New England, US. They took the whole production team out there for a live broadcast. The presenter explained why some of those species exist there, and nowhere else. Examined the flora and fauna. Those Autumn colours and the scientific reason for them.

 Consulted experts.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I keep meaning to call you, hon...but I wind up getting sidetracked. Like tonight for instance. I wound up setting up the van as my bedroom.I am going to sleep out there tonight just to refresh my memory of what we did for almost 4 months. We have a duplex now, but I have no privacy of my own. Anne has her room..and MrG bogarts our room. He stays awake watching tv until 4am. He uses headphones. But that big assed tv he insisted on flickers against my eyelids and I can't sleep. I tried an eye mask but it gives me a headache and scruntches my eyelashes so they are all discombooberated in the morning poking me in the eyes.  Also, I am allergic to skeeters, and the twin bed I sleep in is too small for a skeeter net...so I get bit all night. I cant sleep on the couch in the living room because Anne gets up at dawn and the kitchen is RIGHT THERE, plus skeeters are now in the house and no place to have a skeeter net in the living room. So my solution is to make my van my bedroom. Again. I ran an electric cord out there with a small heater so I don't freeze to death out there. MrG says I'm crazy and maybe I am..but I haven't had a decent nights sleep since November 7th and even that was not a good night since we ran for our lives early on the 8th and have been running ever since.

I admire YOU, gallantwarrior. Anyone that can live rough like you do is admirable and brave. I couldn't do it. I'd die for sure. So while you are admiring me..know I admire you back.

Anyway....I will be heading to the van soon. I hope there are no skeeters in there!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2019)

Speaking of...skeeters are BAD here. Probably due to being surrounded by rivers, lakes and ponds. It sucks. I have experienced skeeters in the house before but according to everyone else around here..they are suffering the same thing. The locals say its bad this year and should be still too cold for them but I guess the skeeters haven't been told that. And as one ages, they get new allergies they never had before. I get bit now..I swell up like a balloon.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 5, 2019)

Good night darlinks.  No change in the vigil list.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 5, 2019)

I have very sad news.  My mom passed away over the weekend.   It's so hard to believe she is gone.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 5, 2019)

So sorry. 

Not seeing that part of your life again.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 5, 2019)

Mindful said:


> So sorry.
> 
> Not seeing that part of your life again.




It's like a big turn of the wheel.  My dad passed away a little over a year ago - so now I'm an adult orphan. Not a club I was eager to join.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 5, 2019)

boedicca said:


> I have very sad news.  My mom passed way over the weekend.   It's so hard to believe she is gone.


My condolences for you and your family, may God comfort you and yours and grant you the peace that passes all understanding.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 5, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > I have very sad news.  My mom passed way over the weekend.   It's so hard to believe she is gone.
> ...




Thank you very much for your kindness.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 5, 2019)

boedicca said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > So sorry.
> ...



Adult orphan. A good way of putting it.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 5, 2019)

boedicca said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > So sorry.
> ...


Hope it was quick. Dad lingered to point it was relief when he left


----------



## boedicca (Feb 5, 2019)

Mindful said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...





Manonthestreet said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



We had enough time to say good-bye, and then she was gone.  So, quick, but nothing left unsaid.  She was surrounded by loved ones - which is the best way to go.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 5, 2019)

boedicca said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Hope my daughter's can say the same when it's my time


----------



## boedicca (Feb 5, 2019)

Manonthestreet said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



I hope they can, too.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 5, 2019)

boedicca said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Siblings and I were thrown together for an extended period during his passing. Came away with different perspective on some iof em, more respect because of how they handled situations and pitched in. Maybe there was purpose, I don't know.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 5, 2019)

Manonthestreet said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...




My family has had a similar experience.   My siblings were wonderful.  It was very meaningful and touching to all be there together to support mom.  I've always had good relationships with them, but the level of bonding feels deeper now.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 5, 2019)

boedicca said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Gladness in sadness. God bless and keep you.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 5, 2019)

boedicca said:


> I have very sad news.  My mom passed away over the weekend.   It's so hard to believe she is gone.




So very sorry.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 5, 2019)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Skeeters in January and February?  Really?  Weren't you commenting on how cold it got in Paradise last winter?  How different is the climate where you are now?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 5, 2019)

boedicca said:


> I have very sad news.  My mom passed away over the weekend.   It's so hard to believe she is gone.



Oh Boe, I just saw this and I am so sorry.  So wish there was more we could do than just stand by and care.  That is true of so many going through grief, illness, and other trials.  I lost my mom to cancer when I was 44 years old.  The pain of grief does fade into memory, but all these many years later I still miss her.  You and your  family will be in my prayers through the transition.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 5, 2019)

boedicca ,

Ma'am please accept my clumsy commiserations during this time... Lean on Mr. Boe while you go through the grieving process... 

Mom's are really special...


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 5, 2019)

This is a pic some bird lover posted on twitter. It reminds me of my little birdy friend.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 5, 2019)

boedicca said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > So sorry.
> ...



It so often happens that a loving husband and wife depart their earthly life in so short a time it is easy to believe they just wanted to be together.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 5, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



It is this kind of post that keeps the Coffee Shop running here year after year after year.   We're coming up on our 9th anniversary in a few months.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 5, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > I have very sad news.  My mom passed away over the weekend.   It's so hard to believe she is gone.
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 5, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > I have very sad news.  My mom passed away over the weekend.   It's so hard to believe she is gone.
> ...



Thank you, FF.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 5, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> boedicca ,
> 
> Ma'am please accept my clumsy commiserations during this time... Lean on Mr. Boe while you go through the grieving process...
> 
> Mom's are really special...




Thank you - and so true.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 5, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Speaking of...skeeters are BAD here. Probably due to being surrounded by rivers, lakes and ponds. It sucks. I have experienced skeeters in the house before but according to everyone else around here..they are suffering the same thing. The locals say its bad this year and should be still too cold for them but I guess the skeeters haven't been told that. And as one ages, they get new allergies they never had before. I get bit now..I swell up like a balloon.


Eat garlic.  Garlic supplements, raw garlic, cooked garlic, any way you can.  Apparently, only Italian skeeters like garlicky people.  I usually eat garlic starting in springtime but have been nomming is a lot lately because it also helps with blood pressure.  I also discovered last summer that having free-range fowl around the place helps mitigate the skeeter problem.  Chickens will even eat the larvae out of puddles!  I don't suppose chickens are an option for you, though.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 5, 2019)

boedicca said:


> I have very sad news.  My mom passed away over the weekend.   It's so hard to believe she is gone.


So sorry to know.  I hope you are doing okay?  Cherish the memories.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 5, 2019)

How the world looks out my living room window today:



It's been snowing off and on for a couple of days now, probably 10-12 inches.  The partner is out clearing my trails with the snowblower.  I've been cleaning and doing other "inside" jobs.  Getting ready to go out to the shed and fetch my big stainless pot to start another batch of mead.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 5, 2019)

Entertaining as hell also... Use to sit on the back porch and watch them chase each other... Best damn watch dogs you can have...

Which Fowl Eat Mosquitoes?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 5, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Entertaining as hell also... Use to sit on the back porch and watch them chase each other... Best damn watch dogs you can have...
> 
> Which Fowl Eat Mosquitoes?


I actually plan on getting a few of those.  They are entertaining and great watch dogs.  I just wonder how they will do in our climate.  So far, chickens and turkeys are doing well, despite the Alaskan winter.  We just have to keep food and water supplied.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 5, 2019)

boedicca said:


> I have very sad news.  My mom passed away over the weekend.   It's so hard to believe she is gone.



I am terrible at attempting to comfort, so I'll leave that to other CS posters who are much better at that sort of thing, but you have my condolences.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 5, 2019)

They are tough GW... I have seen them get through some pretty rough weather back  in Indiana... We didn't call them polar vortex's, we just said it was colder than hell and threw another log on the fire... Given a little shelter critters are pretty resilient...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 5, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> They are tough GW... I have seen them get through some pretty rough weather back  in Indiana... We didn't call them polar vortex's, we just said it was colder than hell and threw another log on the fire... Given a little shelter critters are pretty resilient...


My free ranging fowl (chickens and turkeys) have deserted their coop and have set up winter housekeeping in my wood pile.  It's covered and I suppose they like perching on the stacked wood.  Thankfully, they have settled in only one of the bins 'cause they are messy.  This coming summer, I plan on establishing a flock of my chosen breed of chicken, Chanticleers.  I like the idea of fostering heritage breeds.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 5, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Chanticleers


----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2019)

boedicca said:


> I have very sad news.  My mom passed away over the weekend.   It's so hard to believe she is gone.


Oh no. I am so sorry Boe.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


COLD. But the skeeters here must like blood slushies?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 5, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Chanticleers


Yes, developed by a Trappist monk specifically for cold climates.  The breed is considered multi-purpose, good for both meat and egg production.  I prefer things that have more than one purpose.  There's a gal up here who breeds them and I will try to acquire local stock first.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 5, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Back in my Army days, we'd go "camping" during winter operations.  Skeeters would hatch out in our warmed work and living areas, plaguing us in the middle of winter.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 5, 2019)

Hey GW when you see the gal who breeds them solve a dilemma for me, ask her which came first... The Chicken or the Egg?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 6, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Drifter's friend's mother now homeless
Montrovant in difficult transition 
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Beautress's friend EJ undergoing chemo.
Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition and for positive trend to continue.
Ringel and Mrs. R facing serious health challenges with resulting financial challenges.
GallantWarrior for healing and wellness.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom.
Comfort for Boedicca and family in loss of her mother.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!_
_



_


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 6, 2019)

So, I've been running a test on my newest generator.  I topped it off yesterday around 1530.  It's 0720 now and the thing is still hammering away.  I am impressed.  
I also just watched the Burns & Allen show, again.  Gotta love Gracie.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 6, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Chanticleers



Chantecler chicken - Wikipedia 

As GW says, they were bred to withstand cold weather...….I had me one once but the bewitch decided her eggs were self serve, no matter what I did to correct it. Needless to say she didn't last long.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 6, 2019)

High winds and a big dust storm, especially to the east of us.  Looks like clouds but it's dirt colored.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 6, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> High winds and a big dust storm, especially to the east of us.  Looks like clouds but it's dirt colored.



Yeah pretty much the entire state us under a high wind advisory.  The radar shows a pretty good band of rain/snow to the west of us but it is just overcast and a bit breezy now so don't know what to expect.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 6, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > I have very sad news.  My mom passed away over the weekend.   It's so hard to believe she is gone.
> ...



Thank you, friendo.  Simple condolences are a beautiful form of comfort.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 6, 2019)

Gracie said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > I have very sad news.  My mom passed away over the weekend.   It's so hard to believe she is gone.
> ...




Thank you, Gracie.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 6, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


There is a name for egg eating chickens...lunch, or maybe dinner.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 6, 2019)

boedicca said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Sorry to hear about your mum.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 6, 2019)

Good night darlinks.  No change in the vigil list.  I really do love you guys.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 7, 2019)

These kinds of things fascinate me.  Does the switch happen for you?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 7, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Does the switch happen for you?



I like who I am, I'm not switching...


----------



## 007 (Feb 7, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


The house did groan and pop once or twice, but we made it through. I have my own well in the basement, and the basement is heated by the radiant heat from the furnace, so I just left it turned up to 70 degrees and everything was fine. Sure glad it didn't last long.


----------



## 007 (Feb 7, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> These kinds of things fascinate me.  Does the switch happen for you?


Now that was weird... or... cool...


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 7, 2019)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > These kinds of things fascinate me.  Does the switch happen for you?
> ...



 _ I wanna see, I wanna see!!!!_


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 7, 2019)

A couple of weeks ago I bought a 200 x 500 mm Vivitar manual focus lens that was advertised as working on my Nikon with a T-mount.....  It mounted alright but my camera wouldn't acknowledge it was there so I returned it an picked up a Nikkor 70-300 VR lens that the person told me should work with my camera.  It didn't, mine takes an AF mount the one they sent won't autofocus soooooo I talked to their (KEH) customer service who put me in touch with their sales department.  The lens is going back at their cost and they will replace it with a comparable AF mount lens.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 8, 2019)

Good night darlinks.  No change in the vigil list.  I'll leave a bit of good music for our night owls.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 8, 2019)

Mickey . ? . Felix . ? . ?
.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 8, 2019)

Some more Pronghorn pictures I took today.

Outside my back yard


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 8, 2019)

I immediately thought of Nosmo King 's Daisy when I saw this:


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 9, 2019)

Snowpocolypse of 2019...……...we got 4-6 inches last Monday, some of it melted during the week, then it started snowing yesterday and has been off & on thru the night. We're at about 10inches currently and is expected to continue off & on, thru Tuesday with low temps into the teens and possibly single digits to keep it here...…..while this isn't unheard of here, it does make for big news. 

Yesterday the news reported most store shelves were empty and people fighting for what was available. SMH....I'd hate to see a real disaster, but thankfully stores have been restocked but good luck getting there. Thank gawd I did our shopping before this hit so we should be good for awhile.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 9, 2019)

Saturday morning...Haven't heard from Droopy in awhile.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 9, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Snowpocolypse of 2019...……...we got 4-6 inches last Monday, some of it melted during the week, then it started snowing yesterday and has been off & on thru the night. We're at about 10inches currently and is expected to continue off & on, thru Tuesday with low temps into the teens and possibly single digits to keep it here...…..while this isn't unheard of here, it does make for big news.
> 
> Yesterday the news reported most store shelves were empty and people fighting for what was available. SMH....I'd hate to see a real disaster, but thankfully stores have been restocked but good luck getting there. Thank gawd I did our shopping before this hit so we should be good for awhile.


They said it might snow seventy miles from here up in the mountains so we stocked up on toilet paper......  Just in case.......


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 9, 2019)

Let the dogs out a bit ago.....HA! The big mixed mutt loves it, went running around playing in it and trying to entice the little jack to chase him...….no such luck. The jack wants no part of it since the snow is deeper than he is tall. He found a low spot to do his morning constitutional and went right back inside. 

I went out to feed & water the chickens, but could barely get the door open.....they didn't even bother to want outside the little chickenshits...yes pun intended  
And meanwhile, the big mix is running around the yard like a puppy...…..and in spite of best efforts, we not only have snow outside, we got it inside as well  



PS......official measurement on my tape is 9 1/2 inches since yesterday......so far


----------



## Mindful (Feb 9, 2019)

Ringel:

How are things with your wife?


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 9, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Let the dogs out a bit ago.....HA! The big mixed mutt loves it, went running around playing in it and trying to entice the little jack to chase him...….no such luck. The jack wants no part of it since the snow is deeper than he is tall. He found a low spot to do his morning constitutional and went right back inside.
> 
> I went out to feed & water the chickens, but could barely get the door open.....they didn't even bother to want outside the little chickenshits...yes pun intended
> And meanwhile, the big mix is running around the yard like a puppy...…..and in spite of best efforts, we not only have snow outside, we got it inside as well
> ...



I forgot to look it up to see if our Puxtatonty Phil (the groundhog) saw his shadow last week.  At any rate we are currently snow free in town--there is still a lot on our mountain--and more forecast next week.  But we need the snow.  On the mountain.  Not necessarily in town.  Nine and a half inches would bring everything to a screeching halt in the city.  But when we lived on the mountain, that would have been little more than a dusting for us during the winters we measured snow in feet, not inches.  But now, I do emphathize.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 9, 2019)

I used to be able to play this, but not as well.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 9, 2019)

I used to be able to play most of this too, but without the orchestral backing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 9, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> I used to be able to play most of this too, but without the orchestral backing.



Mason Williams is right up there in the top five of my all time favorite guitarists.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 9, 2019)

Now for something completely different.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 9, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> I immediately thought of Nosmo King 's Daisy when I saw this:


Those wee lap dogs are loyal to the point of being pesty.  I think somebody spoiled Daisy the Mutt


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 9, 2019)

These are from earlier today. We didn't get anymore snow yet, but a time or two I thought it was.....but was only the wind blowing it off the trees. 

Cold temps thru tomorrow to keep it here, then more snow Monday & Tuesday......and no telling after that. 

OK, I'm ready for spring


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 10, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> View attachment 245075
> 
> View attachment 245076
> 
> ...



We need a "Wow!" response icon.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 10, 2019)

ood night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Drifter's friend's mother now homeless
Montrovant in difficult transition 
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Beautress's friend EJ undergoing chemo.
Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition and for positive trend to continue.
Ringel and Mrs. R facing serious health challenges with resulting financial challenges.
GallantWarrior for healing and wellness.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom.

All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!_
_



_


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 10, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> View attachment 245075
> 
> View attachment 245076
> 
> ...



That definitely looks like the type of snow that would make a great snowball...


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 10, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 245075
> ...



You would think so...…..but #3 went out to build a snowman and said it was too dry and wouldn't pack together. Just crumbly snow dust 



No new snow this morning, just cold @ 12...……..guess I can't complain when compared to the Midwest a couple of weeks ago. Ours isn't a Polar Vortex, but an Artic Blast....yeah whatever, it's still cccccoooooolllllddd. 

Last night it was said there are 3 more storms in the near future. Say whaaaaa???   Yeah, warm up to low 30's today, should start snowing either late afternoon/early evening...….then clear up.....then snow some more.....then clear up....then snow some more...……….or something like that thru late Tuesday or Wednesday. 

Some areas like around Port Angeles already has about 2 ft, then other places, like Olympia have only 3-5 inches...and da gov declares a state of emergency. Probably a good thing for the homeless, they need all the help they can get. Many shelters and other places have opened their doors for them to get a hot meal and warm place to stay


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## beautress (Feb 10, 2019)

Patience is a virtue...​


----------



## beautress (Feb 10, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Speaking of...skeeters are BAD here. Probably due to being surrounded by rivers, lakes and ponds. It sucks. I have experienced skeeters in the house before but according to everyone else around here..they are suffering the same thing. The locals say its bad this year and should be still too cold for them but I guess the skeeters haven't been told that. And as one ages, they get new allergies they never had before. I get bit now..I swell up like a balloon.


And I thought we had the most vicious skeeters....
This is the one that lasts longest for me in skeeter weather:



​


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 10, 2019)

beautress said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of...skeeters are BAD here. Probably due to being surrounded by rivers, lakes and ponds. It sucks. I have experienced skeeters in the house before but according to everyone else around here..they are suffering the same thing. The locals say its bad this year and should be still too cold for them but I guess the skeeters haven't been told that. And as one ages, they get new allergies they never had before. I get bit now..I swell up like a balloon.
> ...


We used to do Civil War living histories at Evelynton Plantation on the James River, the skeeters there could bite through your wool clothing........


----------



## beautress (Feb 10, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I believe that. The worst mosquitos I ever encountered were at the Natrona County Airport in Casper, Wyoming. They looked ordinary enough, but their venom was so potent the pain could last for a couple of days, complete with virulent itching of a fresh bite. Baaaaaaaad! You just learned to use repellant before going on a flight out of Casper, or pay the price, especially if you got one of the walk-out-to-the-plane-ramp flights. Little demons.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 10, 2019)

There is no place on the planet I think that has worse mosquitos than Minnesota.  I mean they came in clouds, were huge, and they stung like bees.  Somebody suggested the mosquito was the Minnesota state bird.

I am happy here on the high desert where we can leave our doors wide open to the world and rarely get a fly in the house, and never a mosquito.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 10, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> There is no place on the planet I think that has worse mosquitos than Minnesota.  I mean they came in clouds, were huge, and they stung like bees.  Somebody suggested the mosquito was the Minnesota state bird.
> 
> I am happy here on the high desert where we can leave our doors wide open to the world and rarely get a fly in the house, and never a mosquito.



How is it for spiders & snakes??


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 10, 2019)

beautress said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...




Since the skeeters around here give me a huge purple welt when bitten, I don't think I'd want to go to Casper.  Though years ago we did drive I-90 to Montana, then dropped down to Yellowstone and didn't have much of a problem...but that wasn't Casper or even near.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Feb 10, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




Been to Evelynton many times.  A beautiful place.  For anyone going through Virginia I highly recommend visiting Westover, Berkeley, and  Shirley Plantations as well as Evelynton.  All are within 5 miles of each other and right on the James River.  This is truly where America began.  Berkeley as an example was founded in 1609.  Westover house is one of the oldest original houses in America.  40 miles down the James River Road are Jamestown, Williamsburg and the Colonial Parkway.


*Westover*








*Berkeley*


*



*


*Shirley*

*



*


*Evelynton*


*



*


Colonial Parkway


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 10, 2019)

AND...….it has since started snowing again, for the 3rd time this week. Should be off & on for another couple of days. The most snow we've had in 70 years and going for a record......we'll see how much we end up with when it's all over


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 10, 2019)

Seriously?


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 10, 2019)

Posted more of my photos this time from when we were living in Colorado.

Colorado


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 10, 2019)

Waiting on the correct 55-300mm lens and a wide angle lens to arrive.  When it does I hope to get a couple of road trips in to take pictures from places I've already set my sights on.


----------



## beautress (Feb 11, 2019)

boedicca said:


> I have very sad news.  My mom passed away over the weekend.   It's so hard to believe she is gone.


Boedicca, prayers up for you and your extended family who were blessed by your mother's wonderful life. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 11, 2019)

beautress said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > I have very sad news.  My mom passed away over the weekend.   It's so hard to believe she is gone.
> ...




Thank you very much.  I keep reminding myself how fortunate I am to have had two such wonderful parents.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 11, 2019)

The weather forecast for today?????


More snow, turning to rain with a chance of...…..(wait for it)………….CHICKENS!!! 
Semi hits jersey barrier in Olympia, chickens roam about I-5 


and you all thought you had bad weather.....


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 11, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Hi fellows, wazzup, say me something positive
> ...



I'm fine, but always "in a soapsuds" - performing a lot of tasks  It may be hard, but it produce a lot of memories, I could remember later  


Life is a flow, silence is death


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 11, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > There is no place on the planet I think that has worse mosquitos than Minnesota.  I mean they came in clouds, were huge, and they stung like bees.  Somebody suggested the mosquito was the Minnesota state bird.
> ...



Snakes aren't much of a problem in the city.  Probably because we have so many roadrunners.  We do have spiders but they aren't any more of a big deal than they are anywhere else.  Albuquerque does seem to have a plethora of ants of all sorts and sizes except we've never had carpenter ants or fire ants thank goodness.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 11, 2019)

boedicca said:


> I keep reminding myself how fortunate I am to have had two such wonderful parents.



If you are one of the lucky ones and draw a good pair, Parents will give you the closest thing to unconditional love an individual could ever ask for... Other loving relationships often come with conditions and we know how that often works out...

boe sounds as if you have been blessed...


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 12, 2019)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys  No change in the vigil list.

There really is such a thing as too much snow.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 12, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys  No change in the vigil list.
> 
> There really is such a thing as too much snow.



I don't know about you folks but I am going down to the Federal Building first thing in the morning and apply for Natural Disaster Aid... The low last night was 63 here where I live...   

https://www.sfgate.com/weather/article/Hawaii-recorded-what-may-be-the-lowest-elevation-13607099.php

Rain, wind and even snow impact neighbor islands


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 12, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys  No change in the vigil list.
> ...



Oh you are cruel RR.  63 is pretty chilly for you guys yes?  It would be for us in the summertime when we lived in west Texas, in Kansas, and now in New Mexico.  60's feel pretty warm in the winter though and it is tempting to go without a jacket.  It's all relative.

However if that snow keeps progressing down your mountains in the winter, maybe you'll be treated to some of that pesky snow in Honolulu too.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 12, 2019)

beautress said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of...skeeters are BAD here. Probably due to being surrounded by rivers, lakes and ponds. It sucks. I have experienced skeeters in the house before but according to everyone else around here..they are suffering the same thing. The locals say its bad this year and should be still too cold for them but I guess the skeeters haven't been told that. And as one ages, they get new allergies they never had before. I get bit now..I swell up like a balloon.
> ...


I can't use deet.  Makes me swell up like a sausage.  I eat lots of garlic, though.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 12, 2019)

What a miserable week.  I fell Friday morning, caught my back on the door frame of the truck.  I thought I just knocked the wind out but when I got ready for work Friday night, I could barely move.  Hurt so damned bad, I took Saturday night off from work.  So, I've wasted most of my weekend laid up.  I finally got up and about today, but I have to be super careful how I move.  The pain was so bad, I broke down and got some CBD laced coffee.  Shit just screwed me up, totally.  I didn't really mind the pain so much, though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 12, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> What a miserable week.  I fell Friday morning, caught my back on the door frame of the truck.  I thought I just knocked the wind out but when I got ready for work Friday night, I could barely move.  Hurt so damned bad, I took Saturday night off from work.  So, I've wasted most of my weekend laid up.  I finally got up and about today, but I have to be super careful how I move.  The pain was so bad, I broke down and got some CBD laced coffee.  Shit just screwed me up, totally.  I didn't really mind the pain so much, though.



Going to the doctor is not an option for you?  I would guess some seriously bruised, cracked, or broken ribs.  Not that the doc will do much for you other than possibly some pain relief but you would have the assurance that it was nothing permanent or terribly serious.  Will send some prayers/positive vibes your way though.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 12, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > What a miserable week.  I fell Friday morning, caught my back on the door frame of the truck.  I thought I just knocked the wind out but when I got ready for work Friday night, I could barely move.  Hurt so damned bad, I took Saturday night off from work.  So, I've wasted most of my weekend laid up.  I finally got up and about today, but I have to be super careful how I move.  The pain was so bad, I broke down and got some CBD laced coffee.  Shit just screwed me up, totally.  I didn't really mind the pain so much, though.
> ...


I've been applying hot and cold compresses and keeping as still as possible.  Feeling loads better today although it feels like the back wants to lock up when I turn a certain way.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 12, 2019)

Besides, doctors are scary.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 12, 2019)

boedicca said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



I'm sorry Lady Boedicca .. they created a wonderful daughter and they loved you to be happy ..  I'm thinkin.

 ..
.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 12, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



Thank you very much, mon cher lumpikins.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 12, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Besides, doctors are scary.



I think it's doctor *bills *that are scary.


----------



## 007 (Feb 12, 2019)

Just snow, snow, snow and MORE SNOW here in Wisconsin. I can't be more thankful that I have that big ole John Deere with the snowblower attachment now. Didn't use it hardly at all for the last three years but WOW, winter cut lose with a vengeance this year.

I've been hibernating and working out on the gym, and of course, bought more stereo gear. Had to have decent tunes in the back room with the gym for working out so I bought a Yamaha stereo integrated amp, and WOW... just can't put in words how GREAT this thing sounds coupled with my Bowers & Wilkins DM-604 S3's moved in from the shop, just awesome. I haven't been wowed like this for awhile, but this did it. Don't know why I have never owned a Yamaha before, but I was so impressed with this I bought another Yamaha Aventage RX-A3080 home theater receiver for the front room. My old Denon AVR-4810 was showing it's age and doing funny things with it's biamping processing so, it had to be replaced, it was time.

But for anyone that likes just STEREO, I HIGHLY recommend this Yamaha integrated amp. It has built in DAC's so it can process direct digital streams and other inputs, and it won't break the bank, just a BEAUTIFUL little integrated amp... high current... clean... very articulate and punchy...


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 12, 2019)

007 said:


> I've been hibernating and working out on the gym, and of course, bought more stereo gear. Had to have decent tunes in the back room with the gym for working out so I bought a Yamaha stereo integrated amp, and WOW... just can't put in words how GREAT this thing sounds coupled with my Bowers & Wilkins DM-604 S3's moved in from the shop, just awesome. I haven't been wowed like this for awhile, but this did it. Don't know why I have never owned a Yamaha before, but I was so impressed with this I bought another Yamaha Aventage RX-A3080 home theater receiver for the front room. My old Denon AVR-4810 was showing it's age and doing funny things with it's biamping processing so, it had to be replaced, it was time.
> 
> But for anyone that likes just STEREO, I HIGHLY recommend this Yamaha integrated amp. It has built in DAC's so it can process direct digital streams and other inputs, and it won't break the bank, just a BEAUTIFUL little integrated amp... high current... clean... very articulate and punchy...


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 12, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been hibernating and working out on the gym, and of course, bought more stereo gear. Had to have decent tunes in the back room with the gym for working out so I bought a Yamaha stereo integrated amp, and WOW... just can't put in words how GREAT this thing sounds coupled with my Bowers & Wilkins DM-604 S3's moved in from the shop, just awesome. I haven't been wowed like this for awhile, but this did it. Don't know why I have never owned a Yamaha before, but I was so impressed with this I bought another Yamaha Aventage RX-A3080 home theater receiver for the front room. My old Denon AVR-4810 was showing it's age and doing funny things with it's biamping processing so, it had to be replaced, it was time.
> ...




It's a Yamaha.....


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 12, 2019)

Weather in the PNW......


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 12, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Besides, doctors are scary.


Not as much as they used to be..........


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 12, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Besides, doctors are scary.
> ...


----------



## 007 (Feb 12, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been hibernating and working out on the gym, and of course, bought more stereo gear. Had to have decent tunes in the back room with the gym for working out so I bought a Yamaha stereo integrated amp, and WOW... just can't put in words how GREAT this thing sounds coupled with my Bowers & Wilkins DM-604 S3's moved in from the shop, just awesome. I haven't been wowed like this for awhile, but this did it. Don't know why I have never owned a Yamaha before, but I was so impressed with this I bought another Yamaha Aventage RX-A3080 home theater receiver for the front room. My old Denon AVR-4810 was showing it's age and doing funny things with it's biamping processing so, it had to be replaced, it was time.
> ...


I guess you have to be audiophile to get it...


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 12, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Not far enough back.........  Think early 1900s and before.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 12, 2019)

007 said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


----------



## 007 (Feb 12, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 12, 2019)

007 said:


> I guess you have to be audiophile to get it...



I love music  , but audiophile is one moniker that does not fit my shingle...


----------



## 007 (Feb 13, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess you have to be audiophile to get it...
> ...


Well, you're not alone. Us audiophiles are few and far between.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 13, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



No ads like that were very common on billboards, in magazines, and on fledgling television in the 1950's.  They sort of disappeared sometime in the 1960's.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 13, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Drifter's friend's mother now homeless
Montrovant in difficult transition 
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Beautress's friend EJ undergoing chemo.
Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition and for positive trend to continue.
Ringel and Mrs. R facing serious health challenges with resulting financial challenges.
GallantWarrior for healing and wellness.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom.

All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!_
_



_


----------



## Mindful (Feb 13, 2019)

Ringel:

How is your wife getting on with her treatment?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 13, 2019)

007 said:


> Just snow, snow, snow and MORE SNOW here in Wisconsin. I can't be more thankful that I have that big ole John Deere with the snowblower attachment now. Didn't use it hardly at all for the last three years but WOW, winter cut lose with a vengeance this year.
> 
> I've been hibernating and working out on the gym, and of course, bought more stereo gear. Had to have decent tunes in the back room with the gym for working out so I bought a Yamaha stereo integrated amp, and WOW... just can't put in words how GREAT this thing sounds coupled with my Bowers & Wilkins DM-604 S3's moved in from the shop, just awesome. I haven't been wowed like this for awhile, but this did it. Don't know why I have never owned a Yamaha before, but I was so impressed with this I bought another Yamaha Aventage RX-A3080 home theater receiver for the front room. My old Denon AVR-4810 was showing it's age and doing funny things with it's biamping processing so, it had to be replaced, it was time.
> 
> But for anyone that likes just STEREO, I HIGHLY recommend this Yamaha integrated amp. It has built in DAC's so it can process direct digital streams and other inputs, and it won't break the bank, just a BEAUTIFUL little integrated amp... high current... clean... very articulate and punchy...


Nothing finishes a man cave as nicely as a good stereo system.  Do you live alone, no one to be disturbed when you crank the tunes, yanno?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 13, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Besides, doctors are scary.
> ...


Yeah, that's true, especially since I started dealing with medical issues in December.  But, so far, I've got the carpal tunnel under control, am progressing well with the therapy on my hip (Cortisone = magic!), am losing weight and bringing down the blood pressure without medication.  Progress seems slow sometimes, but I didn't get this way overnight.  I feel blessed when I share what you all are going through.  I'm small taters.  
It's a bummer, hurting my back, but it's just a deep tissue bruise and it, too, will pass with time. I'm the kind of idiot who will tough it out.  I'm already on prescription anti-inflammatories, so not much else a doctor could do.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 13, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Besides, doctors are scary.
> ...


Were you able to find some help handling your wife's medical bills?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 13, 2019)

This video is very similar to what's going on at my place.  (Being single, I can eat pizza any time I want.) The little paw keeps poking up around the edge of the table, like I won't see him...little thief!
video cat stealing pizza - Bing video


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 13, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...


I was not referring to the ad.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 13, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Some, still working on more though.  The good thing is the insurance company told the wife she has met all her out of pocket for the year so no more co-pays, etc.  Doesn't mean we don't owe what we already owe.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 13, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Just snow, snow, snow and MORE SNOW here in Wisconsin. I can't be more thankful that I have that big ole John Deere with the snowblower attachment now. Didn't use it hardly at all for the last three years but WOW, winter cut lose with a vengeance this year.
> ...



Well don't leave out the she shed people.  

We have a couple of really good radio/stereo systems with great speakers--one in the great room and one in the master bedroom--that probably aren't as good as 007's stuff but really allow us to enjoy great music when we want to.

But I'll admit we mostly listen to the Bose radio/cd player in our office.  Incredible speaker for such a small package but we often have our favorite cd's playing and we have hundreds of them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 13, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



How is she handling the chemo?  My sister-in-law had to stop during the second go round because it was literally killing her.  So she still probably has the cancer. . .I am gently encouraging and hoping she will go the holistic path to deal with it.

Back a long time ago when I was handling medical accounts receivables--my official title was 'credit manager'--we could arrange for people to pay out what they owed in monthly installments that they could handle.  And a lot of those folks got behind in their payments now and then, but most eventually paid their debt.  Hopefully you will have the same kind of option.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 13, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Most everything we owe is set up for monthly payments, problem is we can't afford those monthly payments any longer without help.  It's either pay the medical bills or pay the rent and utilities.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 13, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


As for the chemo, she's having some problems but they're closely monitoring her blood work (labs once a week), biggest thing they're concerned about right now is her kidneys.  She's exhausted all the time, walking from the living room to the kitchen wears her out and she sleeps like a cat, 12 to 16 hours a day.  She had a very bad migraine reaction to a medication to help with over acidity in the urine so had to stop that.  
Chemo treatment is a balancing act between helping and hurting.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 13, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


It just seems shameless that you are turned to paupers because after a long life paying into the system, you find yourselves in such a situation.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 13, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


I did not mean to short the she-shed people.  Indeed, I know women who are just as savvy as guys when it comes to sound systems.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 13, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


We were turned into paupers by the housing bubble bust, we were finally back on financial track when this happened.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 13, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Yes it is.  So I pray for her.  And for you.  And for medical science to progress to the point that the cure is not more horrible than the disease.


----------



## Gorgeous George (Feb 13, 2019)

I'm back at the greatest thread on the internet. Excuse me a second while I grab a coffee.


----------



## Gorgeous George (Feb 13, 2019)

There are some scary people on the other threads. How do some people get so mean? I just don;t understand it.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 13, 2019)

Gorgeous George said:


> There are some scary people on the other threads. How do some people get so mean? I just don;t understand it.


That's a good thing.  If you understood them, you might become one of them.  Stay kind, GG.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 13, 2019)

Gorgeous George said:


> There are some scary people on the other threads. How do some people get so mean? I just don;t understand it.



A lot of the mean ones forgot to eat their Beano...


----------



## Mindful (Feb 13, 2019)

Gorgeous George said:


> There are some scary people on the other threads. How do some people get so mean? I just don;t understand it.



It's like gratuitous festering  hate.  And they don't even know the people they're directing the meanness to.

Good that Foxfyre operates a respite from it all.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 13, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



If that happened back when, the delinquent person came in to renegotiate the payments.  If he/she was convincing that the payments were truly a hardship and involved necessities rather than luxuries, we usually were able to work with them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 13, 2019)

Gorgeous George said:


> I'm back at the greatest thread on the internet. Excuse me a second while I grab a coffee.



Hey Gorgeous George.  Welcome welcome.  (We ran into each other elsewhere and somehow I lured him back, the femme fatale that I am of course.   )

As your first visit, at least officially, you are entitled to a complimentary beverage.  Lethal or benign, everybody gets exactly what they want here.  Seriously, glad to see you.







Agree that some threads/posts/content here can be a bit disheartening.  Okay scary even.  But there are some really good people here too and blessedly, the Coffee Shop enjoys a lot of those.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 13, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


What?  I have to give up my yacht??!!  My private jet??!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 13, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Well. . . downsize just a wee bit maybe?


----------



## 007 (Feb 13, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Just snow, snow, snow and MORE SNOW here in Wisconsin. I can't be more thankful that I have that big ole John Deere with the snowblower attachment now. Didn't use it hardly at all for the last three years but WOW, winter cut lose with a vengeance this year.
> ...


I've lived alone for 32 years now. Don't have any neighbors near enough for loud music to bother either, and I do play it loud, often...  ...


----------



## beautress (Feb 14, 2019)

Happy Valentine's day, everybody!




​


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 14, 2019)

beautress said:


> Happy Valentine's day, everybody!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What a great photo to celebrate Valentine's Day in the Coffee Shop!!!   I really do love you guys.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 14, 2019)

And just like that......he's gone.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 14, 2019)

Found out yesterday the wife's employer terminated her position so we've been scrambling to find out if she still has short term disability and associated medical insurance or not.  Also went to the county financial assistance and applied for everything we thought we could apply for including help with existing medical bills.  That happened after the dentist did an early morning root canal on her, the abscess had been festering for for a while and now with the chemo compromising her immune system we thought it was a good idea to get it taken care of.
Also checking into filing for SSDI for her so we'll need to see a lawyer.  
If it isn't one thing it's another......  Maybe I should have never claimed to "feel like Job".........  hopefully I didn't speak it into existence........


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 14, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Found out yesterday the wife's employer terminated her position so we've been scrambling to find out if she still has short term disability and associated medical insurance or not.  Also went to the county financial assistance and applied for everything we thought we could apply for including help with existing medical bills.  That happened after the dentist did an early morning root canal on her, the abscess had been festering for for a while and now with the chemo compromising her immune system we thought it was a good idea to get it taken care of.
> Also checking into filing for SSDI for her so we'll need to see a lawyer.
> If it isn't one thing it's another......  Maybe I should have never claimed to "feel like Job".........  hopefully I didn't speak it into existence........



  Boy I  can see why you feel that way.  Ramping up the prayers and positive vibes.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 14, 2019)

On another note the mouse for my Linux desktop finally died, ordered a new, upright ergonomic mouse which arrived today.  It's going to take a little getting used to but it takes all strain off the wrist.  Pretty much the same as this one but left handed, I'm a righty but mouse left handed.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 15, 2019)

Most awesome-est day of the year for dark chocolate....Dove hearts @ half price!

I toss them at the lifties the rest of the ski season.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 15, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> On another note the mouse for my Linux desktop finally died, ordered a new, upright ergonomic mouse which arrived today.  It's going to take a little getting used to but it takes all strain off the wrist.  Pretty much the same as this one but left handed, I'm a righty but mouse left handed.


I've  been using this one for years now....Love it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 15, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > On another note the mouse for my Linux desktop finally died, ordered a new, upright ergonomic mouse which arrived today.  It's going to take a little getting used to but it takes all strain off the wrist.  Pretty much the same as this one but left handed, I'm a righty but mouse left handed.
> ...


Never liked trackballs, couldn't get used to them.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 15, 2019)

007 said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


I'm a casual photophile which means I love photography with nice cameras an lenses but don't spend all my time on photo sharing sites.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 15, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...


Also 'casual' because I don't buy $3k camera bodies and $16k lenses........


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 15, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Have you gone digital yet? I have a Pentax film camera with a bunch of lenses, but I finally got a Nikon digital camera, with a fixed lens. The zoom lens feature on it is pretty good. Better than my Pentax telephoto lens.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 15, 2019)

Nikon D40x with multiple lenses
Older budget digital but still very good as is all Nikon stuff.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 15, 2019)

I still have my old Nikon EM (film camera), still works but is all manual lens focus.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 15, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Most awesome-est day of the year for dark chocolate....Dove hearts @ half price!
> 
> I toss them at the lifties the rest of the ski season.



Hombre and I just came back from lunch with my aunt and our friend Dana where we were presented with a big bag of Ghiardelli chocolates for our wedding anniversary yesterday.  Sure plays heck with my efforts to lose 10 pounds or so, but soooo good.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 15, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> I still have my old Nikon EM (film camera), still works but is all manual lens focus.



Yes, Hombre and I are pretty much purists when it comes to photography and still make the effort to get out the old fashioned but really great cameras now and then.  But they are so much less intuitively efficient, plus so much slower, than our good digital cameras, we most pick up the digital.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 15, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I still have my old Nikon EM (film camera), still works but is all manual lens focus.
> ...


I was looking at adding a D7000 to my collection but that's obviously on hold now even though a good used body averages around $230........  Not bad for a camera that was $1100 brand new in 2010.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 15, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> I still have my old Nikon EM (film camera), still works but is all manual lens focus.



Second hand Nikon film cameras are still pretty expensive. But you can pick up a Pentax spotmatic and telephoto lenses cheaply now days. I have a digital Nikon coolpix L340 with a 28 times zoom lens. It was only £100 but does a very good job.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 15, 2019)

PS. If anyone wants to buy a secondhand Pentax film camera, be warned the older models light meters use batteries that are no longer in production. I have a Pentax spotmatic F and the batteries for it are still made. But not earlier models.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 15, 2019)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Yup, I can relate.  I live out here on my teensy spread, just short of 200 acres.  The nearest neighbors about a mile North on their 100 acres.  Dogs barking, loud music, generators, nothing really disturbs anyone else.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 15, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I still have my old Nikon EM (film camera), still works but is all manual lens focus.
> ...


You can get a good Nikon EM body here for $30, with a standard 50mm lens probably around $75 to $100 (US dollars).
Don't know what shipping would cost you. 

The Nikon D40 (not the D40x) would average around $100 and it's digital, what really gets ya with digital is autofocus lenses, they tend to be much more expensive than manual focus but still not that much to buy used.  A used D40x would run an extra $30 - $50, a matching 55mm - 200m autofocus lens around $70 used.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 15, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Found out yesterday the wife's employer terminated her position so we've been scrambling to find out if she still has short term disability and associated medical insurance or not.  Also went to the county financial assistance and applied for everything we thought we could apply for including help with existing medical bills.  That happened after the dentist did an early morning root canal on her, the abscess had been festering for for a while and now with the chemo compromising her immune system we thought it was a good idea to get it taken care of.
> Also checking into filing for SSDI for her so we'll need to see a lawyer.
> If it isn't one thing it's another......  Maybe I should have never claimed to "feel like Job".........  hopefully I didn't speak it into existence........


If all the best wishes, prayers, good vibes, etc could do you well, I know that the CS will be doing their best.  For my part, I wish there were something more positive I could do to help.  Best to both of you.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 15, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Most awesome-est day of the year for dark chocolate....Dove hearts @ half price!
> ...


Well, heck!  Happy Anniversary, Foxy and Hombre.


----------



## beautress (Feb 15, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Most awesome-est day of the year for dark chocolate....Dove hearts @ half price!
> ...



Oh, Foxfyre, Happy Anniversary to you and Hombre!​




​


----------



## beautress (Feb 15, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Most awesome-est day of the year for dark chocolate....Dove hearts @ half price!
> ...


That's so good!

And I have some good news, too. I was visiting EJ's family last night, and his color is back and his chemo is apparently working. So good to have a celebration going on now and then. I heard he'd been back to taking care of his cows, but it's nice to see old friends well again.  And thank you so kindly for having him on the USMB prayer list. Prayers work!


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 15, 2019)

I inadvertently killed the dog today.  

I took the little one over to her friend's house and the dogs went with us.  They couldn't be left at home today.  The little one's friend used to live next door, but they moved to another house close by a few years ago so they would have the space to keep horses.  They have 4 horses, a cat, and a dog.

The boxer was thrilled to have a dog his size to play with, and he was excited by the horses, not to mention the normal excitement of being around people he doesn't usually see.  I kept the dogs on leashes the whole time as we did not want them messing with the horses and getting kicked or stepped on.  That meant that the dogs didn't really run while we were there.  Still, the boxer kept pulling at the leash wanting to go here, and here, and here, and ooo look at that!  He played off and on with the dog of his size, the two of them pawing at each other and doing play-biting, etc.  

Unfortunately, the boxer had heart problems.  He had had a couple of seizures in the past.  When he had his seizures it came when he was running around a lot, as puppies (and especially boxer puppies) will do.  The boxer wasn't running around, but I didn't really consider what 2-3 hours of the excitement of being at a place with people he didn't know, a dog he didn't know and could play rough with, and horses (which he'd never seen before) would do.  After some play with the other dog, the boxer lay down and put his head on his paws.  Our former neighbor commented that she thought he was going to sleep.  After a minute he started to have labored breathing, then he lay on his side and his tongue came out, and his breath got more labored.  After a short time his breathing stopped and did not start again.

We put the two littles in the house to play before the dog died.  We kept them playing while my employer drove out to the house.  She told the little one, who of course was bawling.  We've been home for an hour+ and the little one is still bursting into tears now and then.  

I know this sort of thing was probably inevitable, given the boxer's heart problems, but I should have considered how the excitement might affect him and kept the day short.  Who knows how long he might have lived had I not exposed him to all that excitement?


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 15, 2019)

Made  a chicken, broccoli, rice, cheese casserole........ forgot to add the cheddar cheese....  No problem as it's a casserole I simply mixed the cheese in after I took it out of the oven.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 15, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> I inadvertently killed the dog today.
> 
> I took the little one over to her friend's house and the dogs went with us.  They couldn't be left at home today.  The little one's friend used to live next door, but they moved to another house close by a few years ago so they would have the space to keep horses.  They have 4 horses, a cat, and a dog.
> 
> ...



Don't beat yourself up Montro.  Without being specifically instructed to limit the dog's activities, there isn't any one of us who would have considered him at risk in that situation.  And it might not have been the situation.  Many a human has had a heart attack at most unexpected times and without any unusual exertion or no exertion at all, and some don't survive it.  It doesn't sound like your employer's dog was going to be long for this world anyway and it could have happened in his sleep at home.

Sending you a hug across the miles though because it is obvious you care deeply even though that dog gave you a lot of irritated moments.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 15, 2019)

beautress said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



I think they do too as well as positive energy in positive thoughts.  Let's keep him on the list though until he has completed all his treatment and is pronounced well.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 15, 2019)

beautress said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


Good news, Beau!  Hope he stays on the mend and continues to improve.
How are you doing?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 15, 2019)

And thanks for the anniversary wishes ya'll.  Hombre and I have been married more years than a lot of you are old and there is a lot of shared history.

The one thing that never ceases to amaze me though is how young we think, feel, care, love, hope etc. at our age.  When I was middle aged I always thought I would be really really old at this age.  But it sure doesn't feel that way. Okay my body reminds me I'm no spring chicken now and then, but that's about it.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 15, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> I inadvertently killed the dog today.
> 
> I took the little one over to her friend's house and the dogs went with us.  They couldn't be left at home today.  The little one's friend used to live next door, but they moved to another house close by a few years ago so they would have the space to keep horses.  They have 4 horses, a cat, and a dog.
> 
> ...


You shouldn't fret.  He's in a better place, waiting at the Rainbow Bridge for the little one to show up, someday.  She'll get over it fairly quickly, as children often do.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 15, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I inadvertently killed the dog today.
> ...


Dog probably died happier than ever before in his life, too.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 15, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



He did have a good day, until it went so quickly bad.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 15, 2019)

montro sorry about your experience with the dawg... Now that I think about it, hell maybe that is the way I want to go... Tail wagging and on a leash...


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 15, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Montrovant in difficult transition 
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Beautress's friend EJ undergoing chemo.
Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition and for positive trend to continue.
Ringel and Mrs. R facing serious health challenges with resulting financial challenges.
GallantWarrior for healing and wellness.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!_
_



_


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 16, 2019)

Still on my way to bed but just ran across this.  Ringel05 is your current yacht anything like this one?







It hasn't actually been built yet but is on the drawing board.  Speculated price tag 1.1 billion making it the world's most expensive yacht.
Take A Tour Of The Biggest, Most Expensive Superyacht Ever Designed

I dunno.  There's something about it that bugs me.  I think I prefer a more tradition design:






Thought I thought the Immaculata in the 1987 movie "Overboard" with Kirk Russell and Goldie Hawn was gorgeous and still do:


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 16, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Still on my way to bed but just ran across this.  Ringel05 is your current yacht anything like this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope nothing like mine, mine is much more practical......  and cheaper to boot.......


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 16, 2019)

Quiet night, one flight at 0330 and another at 0800.  Guess I'll get some screen time.
We're back to more normal winter weather, clear and cold as hell, overcast and warmer, or blowing ice fog.
One of my hens started laying again, proving my contention that it's the amount of daylight that inspires them and not necessarily how cold or warm it is.
It's been so cold at my place, double digits with a minus in front, that getting my little place warm is a challenge.  
It took me an hour to get the wood stove to draw properly and even after that, by the time I got up to come to work, it was still chilly.  But the days are getting longer and lighter.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 16, 2019)

We all know Wile E. Coyote, super genius, chased the Road Runner....But he paid a call to Bugs Bunny too.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 16, 2019)

Good morning everybody though it is already afternoon for some of you.  High wind warnings for us today, and more snow predicted by Monday or so, but all is well for how.  Planning my menu for our luncheon & movie day with Aunt Betty and Dana tomorrow and then will need to make a grocery run.  Otherwise plan a relatively unproductive day.  We all need one of those now and then.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 16, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Wow ! that's cheap. In England I saw a second hand Nikon film camera selling for £400


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 16, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Depends on the camera, the EM was basically a budget Nikon, very good but not high end. 
Here's a Nikon EM with a Sigma 35-70mm zoom for $40 and $30 shipping to the UK.  Remember it's not a digital, takes regular film.
Ebay, USA.
NIKON EM 35MM FILM CAMERA w/ SIGMA F35-70 ZOOM LENS CLEAN WORKING  | eBay


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 16, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Here's a great deal on a Nikon D40 with standard lens and charger, check the shipping to the UK........
Nikon D40 Digital SLR Camera w/  18-55mm lens & charger  | eBay


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 17, 2019)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.  No change in the vigil list.

*Here we have folks walking down the stairs at Machu Picchu.  I don't think I could do that.  Could you?*


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 17, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> *Here we have folks walking down the stairs at Machu Picchu. I don't think I could do that. Could you?*



Heck Foxfyre I could handle the down part on a very slow basis... What has me puzzled is how in the hell I got to the top to even worry about walking down...

Ok! after careful review of the picture again I have reclassified my answer to a firm 'NFW'...


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 17, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > *Here we have folks walking down the stairs at Machu Picchu. I don't think I could do that. Could you?*
> ...



I am not squeamish of heights except in situations of walking across high bridges or standing on the edge of a cliff and looking down.  I have a terrible sensation of something pulling me out and over, and no amount of mental exercise can soothe it however irrational that seems to me and/or others.  So I just don't put myself in those situations.  On that stairway I would be holding onto that rock wall with both arms and nobody would be able to pry me loose.  

Actually going up would be easier for me so long as I didn't look to the left.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 17, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I am not overly afraid of heights, but I would be afraid of falling. I think it extremely dangerous to descend the staircase in the picture. If someone tripped and fell down they could cause a lot of people to be knocked down and fall down the stairs. In the second world war there was an incident where someone fell over on an escalator down the tube tunnels, and a lot of people were killed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 17, 2019)

Okay boys and girls, for our periodic math test:


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 17, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay boys and girls, for our periodic math test:



16


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 17, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay boys and girls, for our periodic math test:


16


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 17, 2019)

I just found my hiking/survival kit while looking for bags or pouches to use with my camera kit.  Thing's been boxed in storage since 2012..........  Forgot all about it.   Molle butt bag, Army squad medical bag and a two quart army canteen all attached to an Army tactical belt supported with 'Y' style equipment suspenders.  Quite a bit of the contents are now in the trash...... 
Back when I used to do a lot of hiking this is what I wore just in case something went wrong.


----------



## beautress (Feb 17, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay boys and girls, for our periodic math test:


I got 17 because 3x10= 30; 10 +2x=20; 10 - 2x = 5; = 10, 2x=10, therefore x has to be 5: and 5 + 2y=9, there fore, y=2
Finally, 5 + 2 + 10 = 17.

I accidentally answered a post by Ernie S on Wild Side Ornithology Club, and even more accidentally answered it.  Wild Side Ornithology Club Then I saw the date his post was made in 2012 Went to his profile page and found his last post was made at least a year ago, maybe more. What happened to Ernie S? Anybody know?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 17, 2019)

Great question...   Hope everything is kosher in his world...


----------



## beautress (Feb 17, 2019)

Surely he would have told Ringel or Foxfyre if he could.


----------



## beautress (Feb 17, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.  No change in the vigil list.
> 
> *Here we have folks walking down the stairs at Machu Picchu.  I don't think I could do that.  Could you?*



EEEEEEEEKKKKKKK!!!!!!!




​


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 17, 2019)

beautress said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay boys and girls, for our periodic math test:
> ...



I don't know why Ernie left us and figure he just got busy with other stuff.  But like others, including yourself, I hope one day he'll think about us an check in.  It is all those folks we have enjoyed over the years that we keep the porch light on for.  

On the math question I don't know what the expected answer is, but I got 5 + 1 x 10 could be 15 or 60.


----------



## beautress (Feb 17, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


You're right! I missed the x sign on the last row. Duhhh!!! lol


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 17, 2019)

Well, Montro, you're not the only one who's killed a dog this week.  Your circumstances were a bit different.  
I got home this afternoon and noticed lots of tracks all over the yard and drive.  After I discovered a moose eating my hay bales, I thought that was the reason for the tracks.  Until I went out for wood a while ago.  
As I stepped out the door, a dog with a chicken in its mouth dashed by.  I yelled and told her to drop it.  Pip dropped the chicken and ran back to her pen.  Pip is my Great Pyrenees puppy (1.5 yrs old).  The snow has gotten so deep that fences mean nothing.  She apparently got over her fence and discovered the chickens and turkeys.  Head count revealed the rooster and one hen made it to their coop.  Two other hens and a turkey hen were huddled in their shelter.  The chicken Pip had is half plucked and shell-shocked.  I'm not sure she'll make it.  The tom turkey and two turkey hens are missing.
An unfortunate fact of farm life is a dog that kills livestock is not tolerated.  I found myself in the sad and hard position of becoming judge, jury, and executioner for an otherwise friendly and nice dog.  It's still snowing so hard that she's half an hour later nothing more than a mound in the snow.  I am heartbroken.  She was a nice dog with a lot of promise...except she liked tearing up the other animals.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 17, 2019)

beautress said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


Oooh!  Me too!


----------



## beautress (Feb 17, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Well, Montro, you're not the only one who's killed a dog this week.  Your circumstances were a bit different.
> I got home this afternoon and noticed lots of tracks all over the yard and drive.  After I discovered a moose eating my hay bales, I thought that was the reason for the tracks.  Until I went out for wood a while ago.
> As I stepped out the door, a dog with a chicken in its mouth dashed by.  I yelled and told her to drop it.  Pip dropped the chicken and ran back to her pen.  Pip is my Great Pyrenees puppy (1.5 yrs old).  The snow has gotten so deep that fences mean nothing.  She apparently got over her fence and discovered the chickens and turkeys.  Head count revealed the rooster and one hen made it to their coop.  Two other hens and a turkey hen were huddled in their shelter.  The chicken Pip had is half plucked and shell-shocked.  I'm not sure she'll make it.  The tom turkey and two turkey hens are missing.
> An unfortunate fact of farm life is a dog that kills livestock is not tolerated.  I found myself in the sad and hard position of becoming judge, jury, and executioner for an otherwise friendly and nice dog.  It's still snowing so hard that she's half an hour later nothing more than a mound in the snow.  I am heartbroken.  She was a nice dog with a lot of promise...except she liked tearing up the other animals.


You did the right thing, Gallantwarrior. I had to put down Ms. Music for biting so hard it caused swelling in the hand she bit to double the size of my hand. The image I had in my mind was her biting one of my friends who got a similar swell that resulted in a blood clot that went to the head and killed them. I couldn't shake the image so I called the Sheriff and told him my tale o' woe. He said can't your husband take care of it, I responded he had died, so the sheriff told me to take the dog to the vet. I did, but out of respect for the wonderful dog she had always been before dementia kicked in, I asked them to let me have her ashes. I still haven't distributed them out in the lake, where she loved to go and splash around in the summer. She was attached equally to me and my husband, but he died, my sister died, and the nephew died, and she hated the new cat. I beat myself up for a few months over it, but when I got a new computer, I went online and probed websites that specialize on telling various problems humans and animals had, and learned that I did exactly the right thing. You did too. Do me a favor and don't beat yourself up even once for doing what you had to do. You can't discipline a dog that severely bites you on the hand or kills livestock. Once they go there, according to my source, they have a tendency to repeat the behavior. A year later, I'm having severe swelling in my feet. Hope it's not related to the dogbite I suffered. It took a month to get the swelling on the hand half way down, but it was gone in 2 months. The animal was checked at the veterinarian's for rabies. he said she didn't have rabies. I'm thinking due to her age, she got a case of dementia or something like it. Be strong if you can, Gallantwarrior. There are a couple of good types of dogs to run on farms and ranches, and some specialize in livestock near the artic circle. Getting the right breed of dog may be your ticket. Found some here: The 20 Best Cold-Weather Dog Breeds Hope that helps ya.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 17, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.  No change in the vigil list.
> 
> *Here we have folks walking down the stairs at Machu Picchu.  I don't think I could do that.  Could you?*


Twenty, thirty years ago no problem, I've climbed steeper cliffs than that.  Now a days my knees couldn't take it and I'd probably have a heart attack trying considering how out of shape I am now.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 17, 2019)

So I take it I can chalk you up in the big NFW category?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 18, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Well, Montro, you're not the only one who's killed a dog this week.  Your circumstances were a bit different.
> I got home this afternoon and noticed lots of tracks all over the yard and drive.  After I discovered a moose eating my hay bales, I thought that was the reason for the tracks.  Until I went out for wood a while ago.
> As I stepped out the door, a dog with a chicken in its mouth dashed by.  I yelled and told her to drop it.  Pip dropped the chicken and ran back to her pen.  Pip is my Great Pyrenees puppy (1.5 yrs old).  The snow has gotten so deep that fences mean nothing.  She apparently got over her fence and discovered the chickens and turkeys.  Head count revealed the rooster and one hen made it to their coop.  Two other hens and a turkey hen were huddled in their shelter.  The chicken Pip had is half plucked and shell-shocked.  I'm not sure she'll make it.  The tom turkey and two turkey hens are missing.
> An unfortunate fact of farm life is a dog that kills livestock is not tolerated.  I found myself in the sad and hard position of becoming judge, jury, and executioner for an otherwise friendly and nice dog.  It's still snowing so hard that she's half an hour later nothing more than a mound in the snow.  I am heartbroken.  She was a nice dog with a lot of promise...except she liked tearing up the other animals.



Sorry GW.  That had to be really hard.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 18, 2019)

beautress said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Well, Montro, you're not the only one who's killed a dog this week.  Your circumstances were a bit different.
> ...


Thank you for the article, Beau.  Of that list, two are actually livestock guardian dogs, the Anatolian Shepard and the Great Pyrenees.  This pup was a Pyr, born on a farm, too!  My partner wanted to know why I decided to do what I did instead of trying to re-home her.  How am I supposed to restrain a dog that even chewed through a steel cable?  This pup was a very dynamic chewer.  She was in her own pen because she had chewed one of the goat's horns to almost bloody nubs.  I could not in good conscience pass a farm dog off to someone who might trust her to do her job.  But young dogs will eventually outgrow chewing behavior.  I had hopes.  But now I have three heritage breed turkeys missing, including the tom.  Not a sign of them, but it has been snowing so much the last two days, I doubt I'll find anything until breakup now.  Sadly, you are correct about livestock killers.
Two months seems like a long time for swelling like that.  Animal bites are particularly nasty, though.  After one of my cats got out and in a fight, I found him hunched in a bunch of grass.  When I went to pick him up, he panicked and bite me.  It didn't take long for the infection to set in, maybe half an hour.  I applied a hot plantain leaf poultice and it drew the infection quickly.  I took Morty to the vet for a bad systemic infection and the vet gave me hell for not seeing a doctor about the bite.  Of course, Morty bit because he was sick and frightened (inside cat got outside), so I saw no reason to destroy him.  He lived many years longer and was a wonderful companion.  
Plus, herbal and natural remedies can be very helpful.  That poultice was fast and effective.  And plantain leaves grow just about everywhere.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 18, 2019)

I now have a resident moose.  She's been camping right next to the hay stack.  It's a young cow, born in 1918 and I haven't seen any sign of momma, so she might be an orphan old enough to find food on her own.  Still, she's as tall at the shoulder as a small horse.  I went out last night to turn off the generator around midnight and she didn't get up out of my path until I was close enough to touch her.
The first picture she's standing next to my front porch (notice the snow on the roof), the second picture she's standing in front of a 5' stack of hay with about 12" of snow on top. And this is a moose that was probably born last May!


----------



## beautress (Feb 18, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Your infection took half an hour. My swelling after her bite was instant. Her bite was odd. She went all the way across the top of my had with rapid, multiple bites, delivered with machine gun precision, and she must've tapped into my lymph system which had an instant response of doubling by the time I came out of my little case of shock and looked down and saw the huge swelling. The vet didn't know what I was talking about until I showed him my hand. There was no blood or oozing outs. Just swelling.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 18, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> I now have a resident moose.  She's been camping right next to the hay stack.  It's a young cow, born in 1918 and I haven't seen any sign of momma, so she might be an orphan old enough to find food on her own.  Still, she's as tall at the shoulder as a small horse.  I went out last night to turn off the generator around midnight and she didn't get up out of my path until I was close enough to touch her.
> The first picture she's standing next to my front porch (notice the snow on the roof), the second picture she's standing in front of a 5' stack of hay with about 12" of snow on top. And this is a moose that was probably born last May!
> View attachment 246527 View attachment 246529



Wow.  That is major league snow.  I'm sure you meant the moose was born in 2018.  If she was born in 1918 I would expect her to be much bigger.     Is a moose a danger to  your livestock or dogs?  I have heard of them attacking Iditarod teams.


----------



## beautress (Feb 18, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> I now have a resident moose.  She's been camping right next to the hay stack.  It's a young cow, born in 1918 and I haven't seen any sign of momma, so she might be an orphan old enough to find food on her own.  Still, she's as tall at the shoulder as a small horse.  I went out last night to turn off the generator around midnight and she didn't get up out of my path until I was close enough to touch her.
> The first picture she's standing next to my front porch (notice the snow on the roof), the second picture she's standing in front of a 5' stack of hay with about 12" of snow on top. And this is a moose that was probably born last May!
> View attachment 246527 View attachment 246529


Adorable, gallantwarrior.


----------



## beautress (Feb 18, 2019)

beautress said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I now have a resident moose.  She's been camping right next to the hay stack.  It's a young cow, born in 1918 and I haven't seen any sign of momma, so she might be an orphan old enough to find food on her own.  Still, she's as tall at the shoulder as a small horse.  I went out last night to turn off the generator around midnight and she didn't get up out of my path until I was close enough to touch her.
> ...


She loves how you love your animals.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 18, 2019)

Well we are passed St. Valentine's Day.  Pitchers and catchers report to Spring Trainimg this week.  Notices of the rehearsal schedule for the Easter Pageant on the Hillside have been sent.  So, all in all, I believe we have turned the corner on this winter.

Mom had her 85th birthday last week.  Daisy the Mutt had her 10th birthday back on the 22nd of January and yours truly celebrated another trip around the sun as a human being on the 29th.  And so our Days of Cake have drawn to a close until July when my kid brother tuns 59.

Back when he was only 7 he was pressed not Service by Mom and her Quota Club buddies to appear in a fashion show.  A dozen beautiful toe headed kids strutted their stuff for scores of adoring mothers.

My brother's garment was a camel hair navy "P" coat, the kind that buttoned up by way of little rope eyelets and wooden pegs.  This was beyond the dexterity of my baby brother.  His assignment was to walk down the catwalk, turn, stop, unfasten the pegs from the eyelets and show the red satin lining.  The pegs were a bridge too far for a nervous sv n year old.

After fumbling with the fasteners, he did what any self respecting kid might do.  He simply lifter the hm of his jacket above his chest and completed his mission.

I write about this today, nearly 55 years after the fact because he showed me his new jacket.  A camel hair navy "P" coat with little rope eyelets and clumsy wooden pegs.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 18, 2019)

Foxfyre, hope you get the 2 inches of snow and not the 6 inches......  Either way shovel slowly.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 18, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> Well we are passed St. Valentine's Day.  Pitchers and catchers report to Spring Trainimg this week.  Notices of the rehearsal schedule for the Easter Pageant on the Hillside have been sent.  So, all in all, I believe we have turned the corner on this winter.
> 
> Mom had her 85th birthday last week.  Daisy the Mutt had her 10th birthday back on the 22nd of January and yours truly celebrated another trip around the sun as a human being on the 29th.  And so our Days of Cake have drawn to a close until July when my kid brother tuns 59.
> 
> ...



Good for your mom and for you Nosmo.  I haven't been trying to keep up with the birthdays this year--I only have about half of the birth dates of our Coffee Shoppers and my schedule has been so unnormal and erratic for so long now causing me to be hit and miss on the birthday calendar,  unnormal and erratic has become my new normal.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 18, 2019)

beautress said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


Had she ever bitten anyone before, especially like she bit you?  Morty was injured and frightened and I was so happy to find him I didn't take time to observe him closely.  Maybe your dog was scared of something?  I never tell someone my dogs don't bite, even if they never have before.  All dogs bite under the wrong circumstances.  What kind of treatment did you get for your bite?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 18, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre, hope you get the 2 inches of snow and not the 6 inches...... Either way shovel slowly.



Not to be proselytizing but, The good lord giveth and the good lord taketh away... snow that is...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 18, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I now have a resident moose.  She's been camping right next to the hay stack.  It's a young cow, born in 1918 and I haven't seen any sign of momma, so she might be an orphan old enough to find food on her own.  Still, she's as tall at the shoulder as a small horse.  I went out last night to turn off the generator around midnight and she didn't get up out of my path until I was close enough to touch her.
> ...


Oops!  Typo... Yeah, she was born in 2018 and should be with her mother at least another year.  Still no sign of momma, either.  She might be a danger to the little house dog but the other Pyr is in a pen with goats.  I had a few goats loose this morning and the moose was watching them closely but I doubt she'll pose any kind of threat.  They are ruminants, just like she is, and probably smell "friendly".  
Yeah, this is the most snow we've had in about 6-7 years.  After the slow start to the season, remember I was telling about how little snow we were getting?  Guess you should be careful what you wish for.  Right now it's just above freezing and things are getting wet and messy.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 18, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre, hope you get the 2 inches of snow and not the 6 inches...... Either way shovel slowly.
> ...


West Virginia snow removal..........  Solar powered so to speak........


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 18, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I was wondering about a 100 year old moose.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 18, 2019)

Watched George and the Dragon last night, it's full of stars and is sooooooo intentionally campy it's bad.  So bad it's actually kinda good.....


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 19, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre, hope you get the 2 inches of snow and not the 6 inches......  Either way shovel slowly.



Thanks Ringel.  We were upgraded to a winter storm warning this afternoon and just picking up on the style and persistence of the weather forecasters all day and this evening, we probably should plan on the 6 or more.  I hope not.  Supposed to take my aunt to her bone doctor tomorrow and I don't relish doing that on ice and snow.

Good night all you darlinks.  No change in the vigil list.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 19, 2019)

Aaaaaaand good morning all.  We had such high winds overnight no way to gauge exactly how much snow on the ground but at least three inches and its still coming down and will likely continue through most of the day.  Albuquerque does not have the equipment to deal with it because snowstorms are so infrequent here, so it is enough snow to pretty well shut down the city.  The city offices are closed, schools are closed, the University of New Mexico just announced it is closed.  My aunt cancelled her doctor's appointment, thank God, or I would have gotten her there.  Hombre and I just laugh because being from the Texas Panhandle/northern south plains and then north central Kansas, this little dab of snow wouldn't have closed down anything.  And as a kid in Santa Fe, I often waded through four to six inches of snow to get on the school bus, equipped with chains.  The schools didn't close for anything under eight inches or more.

Ah well.  The winters were more severe back then and people were tougher it seems like.  And I'll have to admit I am grateful that I don't have to get out in this today.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 19, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Aaaaaaand good morning all.  We had such high winds overnight no way to gauge exactly how much snow on the ground but at least three inches and its still coming down and will likely continue through most of the day.  Albuquerque does not have the equipment to deal with it because snowstorms are so infrequent here, so it is enough snow to pretty well shut down the city.  The city offices are closed, schools are closed, the University of New Mexico just announced it is closed.  My aunt cancelled her doctor's appointment, thank God, or I would have gotten her there.  Hombre and I just laugh because being from the Texas Panhandle/northern south plains and then north central Kansas, this little dab of snow wouldn't have closed down anything.  And as a kid in Santa Fe, I often waded through four to six inches of snow to get on the school bus, equipped with chains.  The schools didn't close for anything under eight inches or more.
> 
> Ah well.  The winters were more severe back then and people were tougher it seems like.  And I'll have to admit I am grateful that I don't have to get out in this today.


You saw the pictures of the snowfall we got over the weekend.  We've gotten the drive and the road up to it cleared well enough to get the Dodge in now.  I managed to get the Lexus through Sunday afternoon but only because the trail was just wide enough and that damned little car handles heavy roads really well.  The Dodge is a wheel's width too wide and gets mired down in the deep, soft snow along the sides of the trail.
I found the tom turkey.  He's hiding out on the backhoe and hasn't come away yet.  He's looking slightly...plucked.  Dog must have grabbed him by his tail and it must have hurt to tear loose.  Still looking for a turkey hen, though.
Our little cow moose shows no sign of moving on.  She comes right up to the porch and sampled the chicken food earlier.  We won't feed her "people" food (carrots, cabbage, other things they like) but as long as she's foraging normally, she's welcome to a bit of hay.  It's probably far safer for her to shelter here rather than get out on the road.  As long as she doesn't become aggressive, she's a guest.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 19, 2019)

Decided to apply for SSDI for the wife, found a free legal service in Albuquerque that deals specifically with cancer patients.  The attorney called yesterday, got some information over the phone while we get some more information together.  She told me that the type of cancer the wife has is an automatic approval for SSDI though for whatever reason the government waits 5 months before paying it out.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 20, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Montrovant in difficult transition 
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Beautress's friend EJ undergoing chemo.
Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition and for positive trend to continue.
Ringel and Mrs. R facing serious health challenges with resulting financial challenges.
GallantWarrior for healing and wellness.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!_
_
*Hope everybody got a chance to see tonight's super moon.  February's full moon is the snow moon and if you lived in central or northern New Mexico today, it seems the perfect name.*




_


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 20, 2019)

Dog reunited with family 101 days after California wildfire


----------



## 007 (Feb 20, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Sorry it takes awhile to get a reply going, pard, but it's winter and we just can't get a break here in Wisconsin. Seems as though the last three years where we had zip for winter got all backed up and it's all hitting us now. I had 37 below one morning, which considering I'm almost happy with because they say that cold will kill insect eggs that otherwise will survive winter, and we've had an abundance of BUGS for awhile, but the snow, holy cow, it's like the storms are on a SNOW HIGHWAY and WE'RE ON IT. Wisconsin has been ground zero for the snow storm track. We're buried in snow now and it's snowing AGAIN, NOW. I was starting to wonder if having my John Deere with the snowblower on it was overkill... aaaahh... NO... now I'm thanking GOD I have it.

Yeah 200 acres... that's so AWESOME brother. There's lots of open country around here too with all the farms and such, and one of my best buds with his brother owns their old family farm up on the ridge here, 480 acres, we go up there and deer hunt, shoot the guns, whatever, it's REALLY nice to have a good buddy that owns so much land. It makes my little acre and a quarter seem like a garden. But, here in the township, my little acre and a quarter is worth a nice chunk of change. A half acre is going for $25,000, unimproved, a bare lot, or trees and not cleared.

Yeah I'll have to add this, because I AM an incurable audiophile. I seem to have no compunction about spending money when it comes to audio gear. I bought the above Yamaha integrated amp, and it's so good it makes me dream of owning it's big brother...






... and I shouldn't be thinking about such things... but I just can't help it. The amp I bought was only $850, it's big brother here is $7,000 retail from Yamaha. Of course there's better deals to be found, but, IDK... maybe...  I just can't believe how good they sound. I never owned a "separate" before. A component designed for one thing only, and in this case stereo listening. The great part is it's an "integrated amp," meaning it isn't JUST an amp, it has a built in Sabre, 32 bit DAC, which is just awesome stuff, so it will decode a digital stream from whatever you want. An amp alone won't do that because it doesn't have built in DAC's.... "digital to analog" converters, an amp alone needs a preamp. Most home theater receivers have Burr Brown 24 bit DAC's, so there ya go, not even as good as the Yamaha integrated stereo amps. This is just such nice stuff, my hats off to Yamaha. Had I known they sound so good before I'd never have waited this long to buy one. Crank it up and enjoy... sounds like you have a live band in your house... providing you have decent speakers. I'm running my Bowers & Wilkins DM-604 S3's with it, and yes, I have droned on for quite awhile about this, but it doesn't take much to make me do that... 

Yamaha A-S3000 High-Performance Integrated Amplifier BRAND NEW  27108945491 | eBay


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 20, 2019)

Today's puzzle.  I counted at least 10 faces. . . .


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 20, 2019)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


All that makes my Kenwood tower I owned years ago seem prehistoric.  I was a great system in its day, though.  Now, I make do with a small, battery-powered radio in the house.  I have an old turntable stored away because I still have stacks of plastic in storage.
Our snow came all at once, it seems.  I can use the snow blower but the stuff is so deep, I'm running out of places to put it.  And the temps are all over the place, too.  The past 2-3 days, it's been just around and slightly above freezing.  Last night, we dropped to double-digit minus temps again, currently it's -16!  I've been letting the wood stove die down at night  I don't have to keep getting up to feed the fire and it gets too hot to sleep.  I have to leave here early and will just leave the fire be for now.  
Just turned on the news and they're calling for another huge storm for your neck of the woods.  Good luck!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 20, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Our first electronics other than basic radios that still had tubes and a black and white TV was a stereo system with a turn table in a free standing cabinet like piece of furniture.  We had strictly 45 and 78 rpm vinyl records in those days--cassettes probably hadn't been invented yet.  We wore out a lot of records on that old stereo system and at some point it gave up the ghost and was replaced with much more sophisticated modern systems.  But nothing we have had over the years could rival the terrific speakers in that old record player system--superb undistorted magnificent sound.  Some things really haven't gotten better.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 20, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Today's puzzle.  I counted at least 10 faces. . . .



10


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 20, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Today's puzzle.  I counted at least 10 faces. . . .
> ...



The highest number counted is 15, but I haven't counted more than 10.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 20, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



10 is all I can find... But I am blind in one eye, and can't see out of the other...


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## beautress (Feb 20, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Today's puzzle.  I counted at least 10 faces. . . .


I see 9 if you don't count the tiny mouse, octopus, and elephant. There seems to be an indistinct baby face looking away as the hat of two people on the right side, which would make it 10..
I probably did worse than on the pluses and times teaser.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 21, 2019)

Good night darlinks.  No change in the vigil list.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 21, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...



I found an 11th face.  Still looking.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 21, 2019)

My Nikon TC 20E 2X teleconverter arrived today!!  Finally!!  Unpacked it, attached it to the camera.......  Lens will not attach to it......  None of my lenses fit.......  Aaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!
Checked with Adorama where I bought it online, "It's supposed to work with your camera......"  "Oh wait, it doesn't work with your lenses, sorry".  "Let us find one that does...... (long wait)......  Sorry, Nikon doesn't make one that works with your lenses........"
Back it goes.  
Teleconverters increase your focal zoom by 1.4 - 2 times which would make a 55mm - 300mm a 110mm - 600mm zoom.  Buying a Nikon, Tamron or Sigma lens over 300mm zoom (autofocus) costs an arm, leg and one's first born.........
Think I need to upgrade my camera.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 21, 2019)

Also checked with Adorama to get a quote on my old Nikon EM set up; camera, lenses (2), leather cover and camera bag.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 21, 2019)

In case ya'll missed it. . .


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 21, 2019)

And one more. . .


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Feb 22, 2019)

Well, I got my first job rejection today.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 22, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Well, I got my first job rejection today.



Ah, then you are offiicially on your way to a new career.    I haven't had many jobs that weren't preceded by at least some rejections, sometimes many.  And I know from experience of friends and family that I know, it will require some convincing of a new employer to hire you when you've been out off the labor market as an adult as long as you have.  Our daughter-in-law has a college degree but as a stay at home mom until our granddaughter was in college, she was not anywhere near as 'employable' as she would have been with more recent work experience, references, etc.  So don't get discouraged. 

Because I was unemployed each time Hombre was transferred around the country, it made me less employable so it usually took me awhile to find somebody willing to take a chance on me.  And sometimes I had to take far less than the job I intended to have--sometimes unrelated to my skill sets--in order to show the employer what I could do.  I almost always moved up pretty quickly or at least if there was no upward mobility possible, having a job made me look more employable to the next employer so I could change jobs.

In a corporate buyout, our son lost his job as the plant manager of a facility he designed and supervised the building of on the gulf coast.  He received a fairly nice severance package so he sent out a few dozen resumes, and took the family on vacation.  But he didn't realize how much being unemployed reduces your appeal to employers.  When they returned home he checked his e-mail, phone message etc. to see how many responses he had gotten.  Nothing.  Nada.  Zilch.

His immediate response was 'shit!'  And after numerous other non responses and flat out rejections, he was genuinely concerned because his savings weren't going to sustain them for more than a few months.

Just when he was getting panicky, he got an offer from an oil company for a position in the Texas Panhandle.  Though it was a small town that most people would not choose to live in--they love it there--it turned out to be his dream job.  They bought his home at a fair price in his old location, paid all his moving expenses, and started him with a salary he could live with and with good benefits.  And it just got better from there.  Has it been all wonderful?  No.  No job ever is.  But there has been more good than bad and he fully intends to retire where they are.

The point being that sometimes it does take awhile to find a good fit no matter how qualified you are or how much you can offer an employer.  So keep plugging away and don't get down on yourself when they say no.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 22, 2019)

We are getting ferocious winds now--temps in low 50's but it feels a lot colder out there in the wind.  Wind advisory for New Mexico today but after stepping outside I think they need to upgrade to a high wind warning.

Still no winter storm warning yet but I expect to see that on my phone any time now.  They are saying less than 1% chance that we will get no snow tonight though they are predicting no more than 1 or 2 inches accumulation.  But the weather forecasting in New Mexico is like putting 10 meteorologists in a room with a dart board with probabilities on it and they all throw a dart at it and average their scores to come up with a number.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 22, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I got my first job rejection today.
> ...



Yeah, this job was completely unrelated to my degree.    I've been looking at all sorts of possibilities, although I've only applied to 10 or so places thus far.  I'm starting with the better looking possibilities first, but I expect I'll be throwing applications/resumes at all sorts of positions soon enough.

I saw what looked like a very nice data entry job just before I went to bed last night, so I saved it rather than go through the process so late.  Today, it's gone.  I'm wondering if it was mis-posted, as the salary was much better than expected.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 22, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


My parents had one of those cabinet stereo systems.  I still remember singing along with Burl Ives and Johnny Cash records. My dad also had a piece of music, "Victory at Sea", that he was very fond of.  While sound quality may have improved over the years, there's still a lot of great memories...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 22, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Well, I got my first job rejection today.


Welcome to the "grown up" world, along with the rest of us.  Good luck on your search.  And remember, everything happens for a reason.  Perhaps there's a better job waiting for you out there.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 22, 2019)

It's been clear and cold here.  That's good, I wasn't looking forward to more snow. I'm running out of places to put it and I need to get something else done besides clearing away snow.
Here's a new picture of my most recent "boarder".  She's made herself quite at home and is living in the pen with the wethers (geldings) and  bucks.  While not actively feeding the animal, I'm not running her off yet, either.  She's very young and an orphan to boot. She's the bigger brown goat on the left.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 22, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I got my first job rejection today.
> ...



I meant the first rejection of my current search.    I've had to do a job search before, just not very often.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 23, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> We are getting ferocious winds now--temps in low 50's but it feels a lot colder out there in the wind.  Wind advisory for New Mexico today but after stepping outside I think they need to upgrade to a high wind warning.
> 
> Still no winter storm warning yet but I expect to see that on my phone any time now.  They are saying less than 1% chance that we will get no snow tonight though they are predicting no more than 1 or 2 inches accumulation.  But the weather forecasting in New Mexico is like putting 10 meteorologists in a room with a dart board with probabilities on it and they all throw a dart at it and average their scores to come up with a number.


We are currently under a high wind warning.
Also just saw that Flagstaff AZ had their snowiest day on record last Thursday with 3 feet of snow...........


----------



## Oddball (Feb 23, 2019)

Saturday morning....Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 23, 2019)

Bummer, I spent all afternoon trying to print a letter. But in spite of my printer reading it had ink it would not print. I could not find out how to change the ink so I had to keep cleaning the heads which uses up ink. Finally it ran out of black ink even though it printed nothing. I was then able to change the cartridge and the new one worked ok. I figure the problem was the old cartridge had dried up.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 23, 2019)

50% chance of no electricity for Sunday as 40 to 50 mph winds will be blowing through.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 23, 2019)

saveliberty


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 23, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> 50% chance of no electricity for Sunday as 40 to 50 mph winds will be blowing through.



Well hope you have backup measures.  Our utilities are all buried so the wind and other elements aren't a problem in that way, but where you live you definitely don't want to be without heat.  Up on the mountain, sometimes heavy snow would bring down the power lines so we would be without electricity meaning we were without the furnace because the controls operated via electricity.  And we had an electric stove and electric hot water heater as electricity was about half the price of propane.

But we had a Shrader insert in our wood burning fireplace and that kicked out enough heat to make the living area and kitchen toasty warm and the bedrooms livable, and kept all the pipes from freezing.  I got pretty good cooking in the fireplace too.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 23, 2019)

I was wrong apparently 50 to 60 mph sustained winds.  With that type of wind, we will lose heat pretty fast.  As long as we can keep above freezing the pipes will be okay.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 23, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> I was wrong apparently 50 to 60 mph sustained winds.  With that type of wind, we will lose heat pretty fast.  As long as we can keep above freezing the pipes will be okay.





saveliberty said:


> I was wrong apparently 50 to 60 mph sustained winds.  With that type of wind, we will lose heat pretty fast.  As long as we can keep above freezing the pipes will be okay.



If I remember my nautical scales right, that puts you above strong gale force wind speeds but hopefully you'll stay under hurricane force.  It stays above freezing in the upper midwest in February?  We don't count on it staying above freezing here this time of year.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 24, 2019)

It will be below freezing for much of the week ahead.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 24, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> 50% chance of no electricity for Sunday as 40 to 50 mph winds will be blowing through.


That's why I like making my own...electricity, that is.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 24, 2019)

Been trying our my macro lens attached to a 55mm - 300mm zoom.......  Think I need to step down to a smaller zoom.   Those are pebbles.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 25, 2019)

Where is everybody?  Busy day?


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 25, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Where is everybody?  Busy day?



I had to take the dog out a couple of times today while people came to view the house, then I've been watching the little one.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 25, 2019)

View the house?  Are they selling the place?


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 25, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> View the house?  Are they selling the place?



Yep, my employer is looking to find a house closer to where she and her boyfriend work.  It would be a move of just a couple of towns over, probably not more than a 30 minute drive from where we are now.  She also would like the little one to go to a different school.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 25, 2019)

Better school, hopefully.  How about you?  Are you moving with them, or moving on?  I seem to recall you talking about moving on.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 25, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Where is everybody?  Busy day?



It has been for me.  House guests over night, several errands to run.  Then take Aunt Betty to a doctor's appointment this afternoon--downtown where she doesn't even attempt to drive.  She'll be 93 this year.  On the way home from her house, stopped by the supermarket and picked up some chicken at the wing bar, some interesting salad at the salad bar, and a great looking roll for our supper.  Enjoying it now.  I was ready for some down time here.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 25, 2019)

At 93, I would hesitate to drive anywhere, especially downtown.  Aunt Betty is so fortunate to have you!
I've been nursing a vicious head cold these past few days.  It's getting better but I am planning on going to Japan next week and won't be able to travel if I am ill.  I've been off my feed and tired.  And I've had a headache, which almost never happens to me.  I am improving, though.
Enjoy your dinner, Foxy!


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 25, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Better school, hopefully.  How about you?  Are you moving with them, or moving on?  I seem to recall you talking about moving on.



It's uncertain at the moment.  Depends on where I am with finding new work and finding a place when my employer can both find a buyer and a new house to buy.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 25, 2019)

The little one will surely miss you if you are not included in the move.  Maybe frequent visits from "uncle" Montro?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 25, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> At 93, I would hesitate to drive anywhere, especially downtown.  Aunt Betty is so fortunate to have you!
> I've been nursing a vicious head cold these past few days.  It's getting better but I am planning on going to Japan next week and won't be able to travel if I am ill.  I've been off my feed and tired.  And I've had a headache, which almost never happens to me.  I am improving, though.
> Enjoy your dinner, Foxy!



I worry about her driving--Albuquerque is not a small city--quite a bit larger than Anchorage--and she does pretty well limit it to well known routes fairly close to home.  She drives herself to the grocery store, the beauty shop, the manicurist, to the groomers (for Sally the Shih Tzu), and a few medical facilities that are not complicated to get to.  And so far she hasn't run over anybody or into anything.  But yes, I am here for her and reconciled that being here for her limits my own freedom to go places when and where I want.  But that is a very light cross to bear.  She is my mom's youngest sibling and except for two first cousins that live elsewhere and she never interacts with, she is the last of her generation.  She has been a great blessing to us as well.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 25, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > At 93, I would hesitate to drive anywhere, especially downtown.  Aunt Betty is so fortunate to have you!
> ...


Cherish the elderly, they are a treasure of special value.  
Albuquerque is indeed much larger than Anchorage (the largest city in Alaska!)  I always like driving into Albuquerque.  You see the lights miles and miles before you top the mountain ridge and see the city.  I will never forget my first time into A-que in 1975.  I had been on the road since around 4 am, out of Needles, CA.  I was riding my Honda 350 motorcycle.  I stopped at the first decent looking place and watched the road dirt swirl down the shower drain...


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 25, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> The little one will surely miss you if you are not included in the move.  Maybe frequent visits from "uncle" Montro?



My current plan is to get an apartment with the little one's dad, so I'd still see her on weekends and some holidays.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 25, 2019)

I hope you find accommodations that will work.  Good luck.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 26, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 247851


Aawww! factor: high.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 26, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 247851



This one really does warm the heart Dajjal.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 26, 2019)

Oldies, but especially for those of us who grew up in a church community, still goodies  :


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 26, 2019)

peach174 are you dug out yet?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 26, 2019)

And one more. . .


----------



## beautress (Feb 26, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Better school, hopefully.  How about you?  Are you moving with them, or moving on?  I seem to recall you talking about moving on.
> ...


Good luck, Montrovant.


----------



## beautress (Feb 26, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 are you dug out yet?


Looks like this year you got the Hundredth year snow. br-r-r-r!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 27, 2019)

Beautiful, clear weather here.  But that just means it's brutally cold.  It's warmed up to 17F since this morning (-5F).  I'm still battling this damned head cold.  I plan on travelling to Japan next week, if I can score a "hop", so feeling better is essential.  
My visiting moose is still hanging around.  I suspect she'll be here until Spring and then she'll move on like moose do.  In the meantime, I have moose poop all over the place!  Such a "small" moose, so much poop!  Oh, yeah, moose poop stinks, too, at least until it's frozen.  
Tried out my new snowshoes.  I didn't think I'd be able to use them with my hip being so bad, but things worked out pretty well.  Post-holing in waist-deep snow is tough enough with snowshoes.  But we need to get out to some more beetle-killed spruce for the fire wood.


----------



## beautress (Feb 27, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Beautiful, clear weather here.  But that just means it's brutally cold.  It's warmed up to 17F since this morning (-5F).  I'm still battling this damned head cold.  I plan on travelling to Japan next week, if I can score a "hop", so feeling better is essential.
> My visiting moose is still hanging around.  I suspect she'll be here until Spring and then she'll move on like moose do.  In the meantime, I have moose poop all over the place!  Such a "small" moose, so much poop!  Oh, yeah, moose poop stinks, too, at least until it's frozen.
> Tried out my new snowshoes.  I didn't think I'd be able to use them with my hip being so bad, but things worked out pretty well.  Post-holing in waist-deep snow is tough enough with snowshoes.  But we need to get out to some more beetle-killed spruce for the fire wood.


Hope you have a good time in Japan. Please don't get into an earthquake or something there. I enjoy reading your posts, GW.


----------



## beautress (Feb 27, 2019)

​


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 27, 2019)

Inadvertently hit on a married woman today. Went to empty  Dads 2 safe deposit boxes. Woman at the second bank was a tallish, trim,  dark blond  haired,  hazel blue eyed beauty. 40 ish I would say.  Didnt start really paying attention to her until we were wrapping things up. Did quick replay of events. Wasn't sure if I had seen a ring but wasn't going to let uncertainty get in the way so I hit her up. Got a big smile and laugh as she said I'm married, not quite schoolgirlish but almost.  Should have tossed her a compliment with my explanation but I'm little out of practice. Got another big smile with a "but thanks" as I turned for the door.


----------



## beautress (Feb 27, 2019)

Manonthestreet said:


> Inadvertently hit on a married woman today. Went to empty  Dads 2 safe deposit boxes. Woman at the second bank was a tallish, trim,  dark blond  haired,  hazel blue eyed beauty. 40 ish I would say.  Didnt start really paying attention to her until we were wrapping things up. Did quick replay of events. Wasn't sure if I had seen a ring but wasn't going to let uncertainty get in the way so I hit her up. Got a big smile and laugh as she said I'm married, not quite schoolgirlish but almost.  Should have tossed her a compliment with my explanation but I'm little out of practice. Got another big smile with a "but thanks" as I turned for the door.


You prolly made her day, Manonthestreet.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 27, 2019)

beautress said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Inadvertently hit on a married woman today. Went to empty  Dads 2 safe deposit boxes. Woman at the second bank was a tallish, trim,  dark blond  haired,  hazel blue eyed beauty. 40 ish I would say.  Didnt start really paying attention to her until we were wrapping things up. Did quick replay of events. Wasn't sure if I had seen a ring but wasn't going to let uncertainty get in the way so I hit her up. Got a big smile and laugh as she said I'm married, not quite schoolgirlish but almost.  Should have tossed her a compliment with my explanation but I'm little out of practice. Got another big smile with a "but thanks" as I turned for the door.
> ...


Least she can go home and tell hubby...hey pay attention, I still have total strangers after me.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 27, 2019)

Manonthestreet said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...


Paranoia? :dunno?


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 27, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


Meaning she still has it.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 27, 2019)

Things are moving with the SSDI.  Last Friday afternoon a Social Security case worker called to do a phone interview with the wife but she was sound asleep, he stated he saw what the diagnosis was and wanted to get started ASAP.  Still I wasn't going to wake here up but we did get back in touch with him this morning so that's done.  Also signed a bunch of financial and HIPAA documents to get things moving faster with possible Medicaid and other assistance.
So far the short term disability insurance has been making weekly deposits but don't know how long that will last, end of the month, mid May as was originally approved?
We have other possibilities available if we need them so things aren't as dire as first expected but that could change a little also.  
She's finishing up her third cycle so she should have a CAT Scan soon and we'll see how much the tumors have shrunk, if at all.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 27, 2019)

Manonthestreet said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...


Somehow I missed that in translation......


----------



## beautress (Feb 27, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Things are moving with the SSDI.  Last Friday afternoon a Social Security case worker called to do a phone interview with the wife but she was sound asleep, he stated he saw what the diagnosis was and wanted to get started ASAP.  Still I wasn't going to wake here up but we did get back in touch with him this morning so that's done.  Also signed a bunch of financial and HIPAA documents to get things moving faster with possible Medicaid and other assistance.
> So far the short term disability insurance has been making weekly deposits but don't know how long that will last, end of the month, mid May as was originally approved?
> We have other possibilities available if we need them so things aren't as dire as first expected but that could change a little also.
> She's finishing up her third cycle so she should have a CAT Scan soon and we'll see how much the tumors have shrunk, if at all.........


Prayers up for Mrs. Ringel.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 27, 2019)

Oh yeah, had a modest inflow of funds, found a deal on a Nikon D7100 that I could not pass up, almost new for $300.  Less than half of what it's worth in that condition so when it comes in I'll sell my D40x with two lenses and get back around $200.  The D7100 beats the D40x hands down in all categories.  
I was going to sell my Nikon EM but so far no nibbles, guess most people don't want an old film camera.  Put a battery in it and it still works fine besides I still have around 10 rolls of film, past the expiration date but that doesn't mean they're bad.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 28, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Montrovant in difficult transition 
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Beautress's friend EJ undergoing chemo.
Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition and for positive trend to continue.
Ringel and Mrs. R facing serious health challenges with resulting financial challenges.
GallantWarrior for healing and wellness.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!_
_
*Winter is still with us, but its back is broken.  For most of us we are seeing melting snow as often as new snow.  Or no snow at all.  Spring is erratic and usually windy in Albuquerque. But the crocuses are blooming and the daffodils are coming up.*





_


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 28, 2019)

Whoopee, today I have started writing a book. It is called 'schizophrenia and then some' It will cover a lot of ground but it starts with the following page.


In 1984 I remember thinking, well so much for George Orwell, where is big brother and the thought police. Orwell was just a miserable old cynic: How naïve I was then, and how little I knew. But just four years later in 1988 my awakening began. Circumstances conspired to bring me to the attention of the police. I first became aware of it when two officers in the street looked at me, and one said to the other "he is under investigation". I laughed under my breath, and thought "Mr plod, what does he know". At that time I could not possibly have been prepared for the crap storm that was about to come down on me, or how long it would go on, or how much damage it would eventually do me. I was to discover that psychology in the hands of the police was a cruel weapon of control and manipulation. I was to learn that the British police had imported personality profiling from the FBI. The likes of John Douglas and his book ' Mind hunter' and his British counterparts like Professor David Canter with his book ' criminal shadows. Also Paul Britton and his book ' Jigsaw man'
These men are clinical psychologists, not doctors who have taken the hypocritic oath to do no harm, then went on to study and become psychiatrists who spend their lives trying to help the mentally ill. Psychologists are another school who use their knowledge without scruples. It was nice of some of them to write books about their craft, and in doing so reveal the extent of their own egos and their failings. In fact Paul Britton says in his book he cannot afford to make mistakes as it could destroy some ones life. But he then went on to profile Colin Stagg who was accused of the Wimbledon common murder of Rachel Nickel based only on Britton's profile with no evidence. He devised a plan called the honey trap in which he tried to get Stagg to admit the murder to an undercover female police officer.He also showed his willingness to publish lurid details of the murder of Jamie Bulger who was killed by two ten year old boys. These details that I do not think were ever published in the newspapers because they are too horrible, are in his book plain to see for his poor mother to read. I hope to God she has not read it.

Well that's page one, but I have a problem. I don't know what software to write it on. I have Lotus word processor which has a spell checker, but it saves documents that can only be used in Lotus program. I need a word processor that will allow me to save my writings as text files so that I can copy and paste them to the internet, and also it must have a good spell checker built in.
Anyone have any ideas on where I can download such a word processor?


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 28, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> Whoopee, today I have started writing a book. It is called 'schizophrenia and then some' It will cover a lot of ground but it starts with the following page.
> 
> 
> In 1984 I remember thinking, well so much for George Orwell, where is big brother and the thought police. Orwell was just a miserable old cynic: How naïve I was then, and how little I knew. But just four years later in 1988 my awakening began. Circumstances conspired to bring me to the attention of the police. I first became aware of it when two officers in the street looked at me, and one said to the other "he is under investigation". I laughed under my breath, and thought "Mr plod, what does he know". At that time I could not possibly have been prepared for the crap storm that was about to come down on me, or how long it would go on, or how much damage it would eventually do me. I was to discover that psychology in the hands of the police was a cruel weapon of control and manipulation. I was to learn that the British police had imported personality profiling from the FBI. The likes of John Douglas and his book ' Mind hunter' and his British counterparts like Professor David Canter with his book ' criminal shadows. Also Paul Britton and his book ' Jigsaw man'
> ...


LibreOffice, as powerful if not more powerful than Microsoft Office programs and compatible with Word (and most of the rest of Microsoft Office).  Can save your documents in multiple formats and the best of all it's free.........
Was originally written for Linux but works just as well on Windows. 

Home | LibreOffice - Free Office Suite - Fun Project - Fantastic People

Here's a tutorial that will help with downloading and help for LibreOffice beginners.  It's very much like Word so if anyone is familiar with Word they'll see a lot that is pretty much the same in LibreOffice.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 28, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Whoopee, today I have started writing a book. It is called 'schizophrenia and then some' It will cover a lot of ground but it starts with the following page.
> ...


Besides, the author of the tutorial speaks your language........  So you should have no problem understanding him.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 28, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> Whoopee, today I have started writing a book. It is called 'schizophrenia and then some' It will cover a lot of ground but it starts with the following page.
> 
> 
> In 1984 I remember thinking, well so much for George Orwell, where is big brother and the thought police. Orwell was just a miserable old cynic: How naïve I was then, and how little I knew. But just four years later in 1988 my awakening began. Circumstances conspired to bring me to the attention of the police. I first became aware of it when two officers in the street looked at me, and one said to the other "he is under investigation". I laughed under my breath, and thought "Mr plod, what does he know". At that time I could not possibly have been prepared for the crap storm that was about to come down on me, or how long it would go on, or how much damage it would eventually do me. I was to discover that psychology in the hands of the police was a cruel weapon of control and manipulation. I was to learn that the British police had imported personality profiling from the FBI. The likes of John Douglas and his book ' Mind hunter' and his British counterparts like Professor David Canter with his book ' criminal shadows. Also Paul Britton and his book ' Jigsaw man'
> ...



I use an old--2003--version of Microsoft Office.  I used to use Word Perfect which I loved and still think is the best word processing system ever offered, but, while it works on Microsoft Windows, it is incompatible with other Microsoft programs like office that pretty much everybody in the free world now uses.  So in this digital age in which i need to share many documents, I reluctantly moved to Microsoft programs including Microsoft Office and use Word for word processing.  You can buy Microsoft Word separate from Microsoft Office I think at a much more reasonable cost because you probably wouldn't need Excel, Power Point, and all that comes with the complete program. 

Currently I am using an old (2003) Microsoft Office program but it is no longer supported with updates, etc. by Microsoft so I'll probably eventually bite the bullet and upgrade which will cost us $100/year but can be used by all our computers.

As to your manuscript, It has promise.  But speaking as an old writer/editor, look for ways to break up the text into just a very few more paragraphs as the large blocks of gray text can be a bit off putting.


----------



## beautress (Feb 28, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> ...


Thanks for keeping EJ on your prayer list, Foxfyre. His caregivers at the VA have declared him clean of the disease, and he will not be doing any more chemo. He's been back punching cows for several weeks now, his color has returned, and he now has several girl friends, so he won't be needing my healing touches any more, so I am getting back to my sewing machine and charity quilts with a new thunder.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 28, 2019)

beautress said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...



Always blessed to hear of happy outcomes!!!   We can only hope Mrs. R is getting the same results.


----------



## beautress (Feb 28, 2019)

I hope so too. That chemo was rough on EJ. He was so good to me to help around the farm after my husband died, I grew rather fond of him, but I noticed his smoker's cough was getting worse, so I tried to convince him to give up his suicide sticks, at which he acted surprised that cigarettes had anything to do with his cough. I never mentioned suicide sticks again. Even so, when his diagnosis was in, I did what I could to pay him back for his reasonable handyman rates (for fixing my mowers when they went gunnysack) with massage I learned in sports training at Oregon State or Southern Oregon State (went there one semester after my husband was transferred south during our 5 years in Oregon). I remembered a few that would help some of his arm and lower leg pains, but after about 4 chemo sessions, he hurt too bad for massage to be effective, although I told him it'd be best to stay flexible. By that time, I was taking him food because he was too weak to cook. It gave him enough sustenance to fix his fence or call his family for assistance even though mere walking was painful due to the drugs in chemo. Last time I took him to breakfast, he was back to his old self again, calling and receiving calls from his old girlfriends and flirting with the cute waitress at I-Hop. I figured he was as good as it gets for an 80-year old veteran who lived his whole life being tough as nails, although my phone's here if he ever needs me. I'm not very mechanical, so I don't cotton to farm equipment, but he knows I can be a spare of hands when he needs to fix the hay baler. I was just glad to be there to help him get through the ugly stuff of chemo. It's pure certified hell, but by gosh, when he was down, I told him by this time next year it'd all just be a hazy memory of forgettable bad stuff (didn't know what else to say). I happened to have had fibromyalgia for over 15 years, so I told him if I could stand screaming out loud pain 24-7-365 his 3 months or so of chemo would end like my pain did after parathyroid surgery (which ended the screaming out loud pain stuff). I think he got it, because he hung on and quit those damn suicide sticks, hopefully for once and for all. I'm happy to see him back in the mainstream of living again, and supercharged about spending a little more time in the sewing area of my bedroom, which has kinda taken the place over. <special understatement giggle>


----------



## beautress (Feb 28, 2019)

Tomorrow is March 1, so just as soon as the coming week's arctic blast resolves, hope everybody remember that kids and grandkids love the fascination of kites. I'm about ready to finish quilting this quilt-as-you go pastel strip quilt this evening or tomorrow, and I have a kite quilt started I need to get back to so some kid can remember March is kite month in a lot of areas, though in Wyoming, June 1 comes to mind for flying kites! (lived there 35-40 years) Y'all have a super evening, too!




​


----------



## beautress (Feb 28, 2019)

Idea for the Vicarious Kite-Flyin' Quilt Room Project





Mine is a lot scrappier than this one as in strip quilt, but I like the sidewalks around the kites and the prairie point border.​


----------



## beautress (Feb 28, 2019)

A little background music for March Kite-Flying:

​


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 28, 2019)

beautress said:


> I hope so too. That chemo was rough on EJ. He was so good to me to help around the farm after my husband died, I grew rather fond of him, but I noticed his smoker's cough was getting worse, so I tried to convince him to give up his suicide sticks, at which he acted surprised that cigarettes had anything to do with his cough. I never mentioned suicide sticks again. Even so, when his diagnosis was in, I did what I could to pay him back for his reasonable handyman rates (for fixing my mowers when they went gunnysack) with massage I learned in sports training at Oregon State or Southern Oregon State (went there one semester after my husband was transferred south during our 5 years in Oregon). I remembered a few that would help some of his arm and lower leg pains, but after about 4 chemo sessions, he hurt too bad for massage to be effective, although I told him it'd be best to stay flexible. By that time, I was taking him food because he was too weak to cook. It gave him enough sustenance to fix his fence or call his family for assistance even though mere walking was painful due to the drugs in chemo. Last time I took him to breakfast, he was back to his old self again, calling and receiving calls from his old girlfriends and flirting with the cute waitress at I-Hop. I figured he was as good as it gets for an 80-year old veteran who lived his whole life being tough as nails, although my phone's here if he ever needs me. I'm not very mechanical, so I don't cotton to farm equipment, but he knows I can be a spare of hands when he needs to fix the hay baler. I was just glad to be there to help him get through the ugly stuff of chemo. It's pure certified hell, but by gosh, when he was down, I told him by this time next year it'd all just be a hazy memory of forgettable bad stuff (didn't know what else to say). I happened to have had fibromyalgia for over 15 years, so I told him if I could stand screaming out loud pain 24-7-365 his 3 months or so of chemo would end like my pain did after parathyroid surgery (which ended the screaming out loud pain stuff). I think he got it, because he hung on and quit those damn suicide sticks, hopefully for once and for all. I'm happy to see him back in the mainstream of living again, and supercharged about spending a little more time in the sewing area of my bedroom, which has kinda taken the place over. <special understatement giggle>



Sometimes we are in desperate need of blessings.  And sometimes we are called on to be a blessing.  You obviously answered that call Bea.


----------



## beautress (Feb 28, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > I hope so too. That chemo was rough on EJ. He was so good to me to help around the farm after my husband died, I grew rather fond of him, but I noticed his smoker's cough was getting worse, so I tried to convince him to give up his suicide sticks, at which he acted surprised that cigarettes had anything to do with his cough. I never mentioned suicide sticks again. Even so, when his diagnosis was in, I did what I could to pay him back for his reasonable handyman rates (for fixing my mowers when they went gunnysack) with massage I learned in sports training at Oregon State or Southern Oregon State (went there one semester after my husband was transferred south during our 5 years in Oregon). I remembered a few that would help some of his arm and lower leg pains, but after about 4 chemo sessions, he hurt too bad for massage to be effective, although I told him it'd be best to stay flexible. By that time, I was taking him food because he was too weak to cook. It gave him enough sustenance to fix his fence or call his family for assistance even though mere walking was painful due to the drugs in chemo. Last time I took him to breakfast, he was back to his old self again, calling and receiving calls from his old girlfriends and flirting with the cute waitress at I-Hop. I figured he was as good as it gets for an 80-year old veteran who lived his whole life being tough as nails, although my phone's here if he ever needs me. I'm not very mechanical, so I don't cotton to farm equipment, but he knows I can be a spare of hands when he needs to fix the hay baler. I was just glad to be there to help him get through the ugly stuff of chemo. It's pure certified hell, but by gosh, when he was down, I told him by this time next year it'd all just be a hazy memory of forgettable bad stuff (didn't know what else to say). I happened to have had fibromyalgia for over 15 years, so I told him if I could stand screaming out loud pain 24-7-365 his 3 months or so of chemo would end like my pain did after parathyroid surgery (which ended the screaming out loud pain stuff). I think he got it, because he hung on and quit those damn suicide sticks, hopefully for once and for all. I'm happy to see him back in the mainstream of living again, and supercharged about spending a little more time in the sewing area of my bedroom, which has kinda taken the place over. <special understatement giggle>
> ...


Aw, shucks, Foxfyre, I had nothing else to do, so I just went with it, did a lot of praying that drew me closer to faith, and started enjoying life again. Life is a gift and what we do with it while we're here. Now, if I could just get along with Miss Piccolo, that darn little meanie cat of mine.... 

Thanks for kind words. That's the best kind of music in the world, and if I can just get this ankle to stop swelling tonight, I will dance tomorrow!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 28, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Things are moving with the SSDI.  Last Friday afternoon a Social Security case worker called to do a phone interview with the wife but she was sound asleep, he stated he saw what the diagnosis was and wanted to get started ASAP.  Still I wasn't going to wake here up but we did get back in touch with him this morning so that's done.  Also signed a bunch of financial and HIPAA documents to get things moving faster with possible Medicaid and other assistance.
> So far the short term disability insurance has been making weekly deposits but don't know how long that will last, end of the month, mid May as was originally approved?
> We have other possibilities available if we need them so things aren't as dire as first expected but that could change a little also.
> She's finishing up her third cycle so she should have a CAT Scan soon and we'll see how much the tumors have shrunk, if at all.........


Still, best of luck to you both!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 28, 2019)

beautress said:


> Idea for the Vicarious Kite-Flyin' Quilt Room Project
> 
> View attachment 248203
> 
> Mine is a lot scrappier than this one as in strip quilt, but I like the sidewalks around the kites and the prairie point border.​


I just dug out an old knitting project that uses 70% baby mohair and 30% silk.  That's no cheap project and I am trying to puzzle out the pattern, laid down over five years ago...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 28, 2019)

Baby moose down with the wethers again.  She's getting pretty accustomed to things around here.  I sure hope she wanders off come spring.  It is kind of neat, watching her share a pile of hay with two goats, though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 1, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Idea for the Vicarious Kite-Flyin' Quilt Room Project
> ...



And he knits too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 1, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Montrovant in difficult transition 
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition and for positive trend to continue.
Ringel and Mrs. R facing serious health challenges with resulting financial challenges.
GallantWarrior for healing and wellness.
Rejoicing for Beautress's friend EJ's recovery!
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!_
_




_


----------



## Mindful (Mar 1, 2019)

Heartfelt song for Foxfyre's sentiments:


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 1, 2019)

This couldn't have been a more perfect description of today in Albuquerque than if Dickens had been here today when he wrote it:


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 1, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


Knits lace!  Lace shawls make great gifts for all the ladies on your gift list.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 2, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> This couldn't have been a I more perfect description of today in Albuquerque than if Dickens had been here today when he wrote it:




Spring Equinox coming up soon.

The time is flying by.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 2, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Well I'll have to admit that if I was a lady on your gift list, that would definitely be well received.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 2, 2019)

Saturday morning....No more wabbits!

Let the cartoon begin...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 2, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


And, it's cat themed. I'll see if I can get a photo loaded.


----------



## 007 (Mar 2, 2019)

Still cold here and going to get real cold again, like January cold. What in the heck is going on? Pretty day though. The sun is shining and even though it's only 26 degrees, you can feel Spring in the air. The sun is getting high in the sky and it won't be long now. The average temperature goes up over 20 degrees in March and we gain 88 minutes of daylight. It's invigorating...


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 2, 2019)

Manonthestreet said:


> Least she can go home and tell hubby...hey pay attention, I still have total strangers after me.



I wouldn't say your totally strange.  More like 30%.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 2, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Things are moving with the SSDI.  Last Friday afternoon a Social Security case worker called to do a phone interview with the wife but she was sound asleep, he stated he saw what the diagnosis was and wanted to get started ASAP.  Still I wasn't going to wake here up but we did get back in touch with him this morning so that's done.  Also signed a bunch of financial and HIPAA documents to get things moving faster with possible Medicaid and other assistance.
> So far the short term disability insurance has been making weekly deposits but don't know how long that will last, end of the month, mid May as was originally approved?
> We have other possibilities available if we need them so things aren't as dire as first expected but that could change a little also.
> She's finishing up her third cycle so she should have a CAT Scan soon and we'll see how much the tumors have shrunk, if at all.........



Cat scan you say?  I did not see a one when I looked.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 2, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> ...




Oh Foxfyre, my mom's back surgery went so well, my dad had one too.  Both have recovered completely.  I hit all five steps on the way down about five weeks ago, on an icy morning.  Damaged a nerve on the right side, but it is not causing me trouble any more.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 2, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Things are moving with the SSDI.  Last Friday afternoon a Social Security case worker called to do a phone interview with the wife but she was sound asleep, he stated he saw what the diagnosis was and wanted to get started ASAP.  Still I wasn't going to wake here up but we did get back in touch with him this morning so that's done.  Also signed a bunch of financial and HIPAA documents to get things moving faster with possible Medicaid and other assistance.
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 2, 2019)

007 said:


> Still cold here and going to get real cold again, like January cold. What in the heck is going on? Pretty day though. The sun is shining and even though it's only 26 degrees, you can feel Spring in the air. The sun is getting high in the sky and it won't be long now. The average temperature goes up over 20 degrees in March and we gain 88 minutes of daylight. It's invigorating...


Yeah, we're suffering through 60 degrees today.........


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 2, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


>



Copies iz not as good as original.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 2, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...



Back problems epidemic in your family?   Just teasing.  Glad to hear all surgeries went well and your own injury has resolved.  You be careful though okay?   We're rather fond of you, you know.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 2, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Back problems epidemic in your family?   Just teasing.  Glad to hear all surgeries went well and your own injury has resolved.  You be careful though okay?   We're rather fond of you, you know.



Bone spur by a nerve.


----------



## 007 (Mar 2, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Still cold here and going to get real cold again, like January cold. What in the heck is going on? Pretty day though. The sun is shining and even though it's only 26 degrees, you can feel Spring in the air. The sun is getting high in the sky and it won't be long now. The average temperature goes up over 20 degrees in March and we gain 88 minutes of daylight. It's invigorating...
> ...


Dang man... I feel your pain brother...


----------



## 007 (Mar 2, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Back problems epidemic in your family?   Just teasing.  Glad to hear all surgeries went well and your own injury has resolved.  You be careful though okay?   We're rather fond of you, you know.
> ...


OH MAN... I can relate to THAT! That's what nicked the nerves in my cervical spine to my right arm and caused all the atrophy. Spent 10 hours in neurosurgery. And I have one in my lower back too that gives me problems every now and then.


----------



## beautress (Mar 2, 2019)

Methinks cold weather brings the ouch out in mankind. That's why I moved 1300 miles south. Unfortunately, I didn't take into consideration acclamation to the climates and never thought I'd see the day when 45 degrees could seem unbearably cold. Even so, there's nothing like inhaling -40F air and feel every alveolar sac in your lungs freezing over.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 2, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Still cold here and going to get real cold again, like January cold. What in the heck is going on? Pretty day though. The sun is shining and even though it's only 26 degrees, you can feel Spring in the air. The sun is getting high in the sky and it won't be long now. The average temperature goes up over 20 degrees in March and we gain 88 minutes of daylight. It's invigorating...
> ...



64 f in Albuquerque.  62 on the California coast where our daughter lives.   And 34 in the Texas Panhandle where our son lives.  But we under a high wind warming until 4 a.m. tomorrow and there is a lot of moisture west of us inching its way towards us.  It is definitely March in New Mexico.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 2, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Not seeing the winds here...... yet.......
Drove the wife up to Ruidoso just to get her out of the house, we were going to Alamogordo but she decided she was completely pooped out so we turned around in Ruidoso after making a couple of stops.  Made a Red Baron pizza for lunch, I say made instead of heated up because I toss more pepperoni on it, add onion and garlic powder, some Italian seasoning and extra Italian mix cheese.  I also never follow the cooking directions with stor bought pizza, ya get a soggy pizza if you do.  Pizzerias cook their's in a very HOT oven so I cook mine at 475 for about 8 - 9 minutes, comes out perfect.


----------



## 007 (Mar 2, 2019)

beautress said:


> Methinks cold weather brings the ouch out in mankind. That's why I moved 1300 miles south. Unfortunately, I didn't take into consideration acclamation to the climates and never thought I'd see the day when 45 degrees could seem unbearably cold. Even so, there's nothing like inhaling -40F air and feel every alveolar sac in your lungs freezing over.


I've heard though that high humidity can seep into your body and swell your joints. That's kinda the last thing you want if you have arthritis or bone spurs.

The only thing that the extreme dryness in the air up here in the winter that bothers me is in my sinuses, so I have two big full house humidifiers running that do a pretty good job.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 2, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



We sometimes add extra stuff to the frozen pizza too unless I make my own from scratch which we prefer but I am not always motivated to do.  Oven is at recommended temp but we always cook the pizza right on the rack instead of a pizza pan.  We get a nice crisp crust.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 2, 2019)

007 said:


> Still cold here and going to get real cold again, like January cold. What in the heck is going on? Pretty day though. The sun is shining and even though it's only 26 degrees, you can feel Spring in the air. The sun is getting high in the sky and it won't be long now. The average temperature goes up over 20 degrees in March and we gain 88 minutes of daylight. It's invigorating...


Similar tidings as here.  By the end of March, we'll be gaining over 5 minutes/day of daylight.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Mar 3, 2019)

On Friday I slipped on some ice and fell face first on the ground.  Ended up spending several hours in the ER.  Got a concussion, and face that looks like hamburger and a swollen shut right eye.  I am so ready for spring.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 3, 2019)

Big Black Dog said:


> On Friday I slipped on some ice and fell face first on the ground.  Ended up spending several hours in the ER.  Got a concussion, and face that looks like hamburger and a swollen shut right eye.  I am so ready for spring.



Holy cow BBD.  I'm putting you on the list.  So sorry and hope the healing goes well.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 3, 2019)

Sometimes these things feel so spot on accurate they are funnier than they otherwise would be:


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 3, 2019)

Big Black Dog said:


> On Friday I slipped on some ice and fell face first on the ground.  Ended up spending several hours in the ER.  Got a concussion, and face that looks like hamburger and a swollen shut right eye.  I am so ready for spring.


Put a patch over it and say Aaaarg!"


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 3, 2019)

So far most of what the wife is tolerating is soup so I'm making chicken broth now, once it's done I'll toss in chicken, veggies and rice or noodles.  
I don't boil the bones, skin, etc, cook it on low heat for about 3 -4 days and the broth is clear, boil it and you have cloudy broth.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 4, 2019)

Freezing fog yesterday and today.  Well it froze last night even though the temps were only in the low 30s (below freezing) all afternoon.

And all day yesterday Weather.com was reporting we were at 51 degrees under partially cloudy skies..........


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 4, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Freezing fog yesterday and today.  Well it froze last night even though the temps were only in the low 30s (below freezing) all afternoon.
> 
> And all day yesterday Weather.com was reporting we were at 51 degrees under partially cloudy skies..........



Well for New Mexico, for most weather reporting services, we aren't important enough to really pay attention to, so our weather is mostly a cursory guesstimate to them I think.  Even the Weather Channel will be reporting tornado warnings pretty much everywhere else in the country but never the rare one in New Mexico or blizzard warnings everywhere else but not here.  They just don't think or care about us all that much.

Cold in Albuquerque this morning but we did have a lovely warm sunny day yesterday and it will be pleasant today.  Meanwhile our son and family just a few hours east of us as the crow flies have had temperatures in the teens and snow the last three days.  And we FINALLY got our roof leak fixed a few minutes ago so we can take the big plastic bowl with a wash cloth in the bottom of it (to prevent splashes) sitting on a jelly roll pan lined with a big absorbent towel off the bed in the master bedroom.

Speaking of weather though, after all the deadly and violent weather in Alabama, Georgia, and western Florida yesterday, could Kat , @ErnieS , Montrovant , WelfareQueen , Sherry et al report in so we know you're okay?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 4, 2019)

This has to be true. . . .


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Mar 4, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Freezing fog yesterday and today.  Well it froze last night even though the temps were only in the low 30s (below freezing) all afternoon.
> ...



It's chilly here, about 40 degrees, but otherwise the weather is fine.  There's been nothing severe near me.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 4, 2019)

Big Black Dog said:


> On Friday I slipped on some ice and fell face first on the ground.  Ended up spending several hours in the ER.  Got a concussion, and face that looks like hamburger and a swollen shut right eye.  I am so ready for spring.


I can relate!  Slips are common for me when it's icy.  Get better soon, BD.


----------



## Sherry (Mar 4, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Freezing fog yesterday and today.  Well it froze last night even though the temps were only in the low 30s (below freezing) all afternoon.
> ...



WQ and our families are all fine. We are well south of the destruction. We did have some wicked thunderstorms that moved through in the middle of the night which rattled the house and woke us up, but no high winds to cause damage. Hoping the rest of the CF gang are well.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 5, 2019)

Well, it's still morning, barely, in Albuquerque so I'll wish everybody a good morning, good afternoon, evening, or tomorrow for our Aussie friends.   Need to go finish getting dressed to take my aunt to a doctor's appointment.  For now I'll leave our coffee shoppers with a bit of counsel:


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 5, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Freezing fog yesterday and today.  Well it froze last night even though the temps were only in the low 30s (below freezing) all afternoon.
> ...


It's also that most national weather services use Albuquerque's weather to report weather out here which is exactly what I saw, they were using Albuquerque's forecast to report Roswell weather.  Guess they don't know we're three hours apart with a mountain range separating us........


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 5, 2019)

I dreamed that I was in the desert southwest.  I spent three days in Las Begas at a training seminar once.  That is as much of the West I've ever seen.  I have been to Europe.  I lived in Puerto Rico for a year and a half.  I have had projects in every East Coast city from Boston to Jacksonville.  But never in the southwest.

In my dream, a wonderful woman whose face I could not see, was my tour guide.  She stood me in her back yard to gaze upon the chimney shaped rocks, cactus, blooming wild flowers and the strange rust colored earth.

But in my verdant eastern mind, gushers of water fell from between the rocks.  Waterfalls cascaded from the buttes.  An overcast sky framed the scene at the top and rivulets of water trickled at my feet.

Dreaming of something I have never seen.  I imposed my own understanding upon it without a reliable frame of reference.

And I believe that wonderful woman was Foxfyre herself.

Maybe one day I will venture West of the Pecos, wherever the Pecos may flow.  I wonder if I'll see a waterfall?


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 6, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Montrovant in difficult transition 
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition and for positive trend to continue.
Ringel and Mrs. R facing serious health challenges with resulting financial challenges.
GallantWarrior for healing and wellness.
BigBlackDog aka BBD for healing and wellness
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!_
_
And today Shrove Tuesday or Fat Tuesday ended Mardi Gras and ushered in the season of Lent with Ash Wednesday for those who observe it.  Just another milestone as we approach the end of winter and look forward to spring.



_


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 6, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> I dreamed that I was in the desert southwest.  I spent three days in Las Begas at a training seminar once.  That is as much of the West I've ever seen.  I have been to Europe.  I lived in Puerto Rico for a year and a half.  I have had projects in every East Coast city from Boston to Jacksonville.  But never in the southwest.
> 
> In my dream, a wonderful woman whose face I could not see, was my tour guide.  She stood me in her back yard to gaze upon the chimney shaped rocks, cactus, blooming wild flowers and the strange rust colored earth.
> 
> ...



Aw Nosmo.  How sweet.  This beautiful woman is showing quite a bit of wear and tear these days and I am sure that 'beauty' would have to be in the eye of the beholder.  Indeed there will be a lot of blooming cactus this year and wild flowers due to all the winter moisture we have had, but the high desert, while it can be beautiful, mystical, even spiritual at times, is still desert.  There are indeed interesting and hauntingly beautiful rock formations, but waterfalls are in very short supply and are mostly limited to temporary ones created by the occasional flash flood.  Though the eye can see what seems to be an abundance of vegetation stretching to the horizon, when you look down at your feet, you see more rock, clay, or sand than growing things.  I would check to be sure that whatever was tickling my feet was not a passing diamondback as rivulets of water aren't generally part of the equation.

But hey, what you describe may be what the high desert will be in Heaven.  

But still, to drive out into the high desert away from civilization, exit your vehicle and just be there is a sensation that is almost indescribable.  The sense of history, ancient stories and spirits in the wind and sense of presence  is both a physical and spiritual experience for many of us.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## 007 (Mar 6, 2019)

Big Black Dog said:


> On Friday I slipped on some ice and fell face first on the ground.  Ended up spending several hours in the ER.  Got a concussion, and face that looks like hamburger and a swollen shut right eye.  I am so ready for spring.


Yeah it's beyond old, pard. Saw on the local news last night that doctors are getting a lot of calls about SAD, seasonal effective disorder. I know it effects me. Everybody is sick of winter. Lots of records been broke including a new record low the other night. Supposed to warm up some Friday though, let's pray it does.

You mend up there, brother.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 6, 2019)

There are three markers that herald the advent of Spring.  Spring training begins, daylight saving time starts and the rehearsals for the Easter Pageant on the Hillside begin.  Two out of three so far.

But we have to take into account that the first three weeks of March are still in the meterorlogica and astronomical province of Winter.

Living at 40 degrees north parallel demands patience.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 6, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> There are three markers that herald the advent of Spring.  Spring training begins, daylight saving time starts and the rehearsals for the Easter Pageant on the Hillside begin.  Two out of three so far.
> 
> But we have to take into account that the first three weeks of March are still in the meterorlogica and astronomical province of Winter.
> 
> Living at 40 degrees north parallel demands patience.


You forgot The Masters


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 6, 2019)

Manonthestreet said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > There are three markers that herald the advent of Spring.  Spring training begins, daylight saving time starts and the rehearsals for the Easter Pageant on the Hillside begin.  Two out of three so far.
> ...


Augusta during the Masters certainly is a sight to see.  The dogwoods and azaleas show off like Vegas showgirls.

We could also mention the NCAA basketball tournament.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 6, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 248991


Before Carson City expanded to and past where my parent's house was, quail like that would wander through the area in the hundreds.  They would march through the yard and up, over the house, continuing on to wherever they were going.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 6, 2019)

It's been seasonably warm here.  I'm currently hunkering down in the partner's city place, waiting for a military "hop" to Japan.  Crossing my fingers for the flight scheduled to Yokota, Japan Friday.  The schedule sucks but the price cannot be beat.  I really just want to spend some time with my daughter and granddaughters. 
I hope the partner will survive the commute to the "country" place.  He locked the keys for the Lexus in the Lexus and has to drive the old Dodge truck until the dealership gets a new set of keys for the commuter.  The old Dodge truck has no heater, no current registration, and needs the transmission overhauled.  His fault, though, he's such an ass.  I've told him how to minimize problems like this but his passive-aggressive illness will not allow him to take good advice.  His problem.  I'm going to Japan.  I have no idea when I'll be able to travel again.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 6, 2019)

Pretty sure I mentioned the wife was officially terminated from her job last month.  The insurance ended February 28th..........  at least we still have her short term disability through mid May.  Trying to get her on Medicaid but with the short term disability she may make too much per month, we'll see.  
In the mean time the privately owned cancer clinic is transferring her to UNM and still working with us as much as possible.  We go up to Albuquerque next Monday.


----------



## percysunshine (Mar 6, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Sometimes these things feel so spot on accurate they are funnier than they otherwise would be:



This is why marijuana is a profit center for Keebler.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 6, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Pretty sure I mentioned the wife was officially terminated from her job last month.  The insurance ended February 28th..........  at least we still have her short term disability through mid May.  Trying to get her on Medicaid but with the short term disability she may make too much per month, we'll see.
> In the mean time the privately owned cancer clinic is transferring her to UNM and still working with us as much as possible.  We go up to Albuquerque next Monday.


Dude, have you considered establishing a "Go Fund Me" account?  I'm sure loads of people would be willing to help out.  It's been done before, although with limited success.


----------



## percysunshine (Mar 6, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Pretty sure I mentioned the wife was officially terminated from her job last month.  The insurance ended February 28th..........  at least we still have her short term disability through mid May.  Trying to get her on Medicaid but with the short term disability she may make too much per month, we'll see.
> In the mean time the privately owned cancer clinic is transferring her to UNM and still working with us as much as possible.  We go up to Albuquerque next Monday.



Dang Ringel..


----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 6, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Freezing fog yesterday and today.  Well it froze last night even though the temps were only in the low 30s (below freezing) all afternoon.
> ...




We're okay.   The bad weather in Alabama did not get to us here.  I hope Kat and Ernie are okay.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 6, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty sure I mentioned the wife was officially terminated from her job last month.  The insurance ended February 28th..........  at least we still have her short term disability through mid May.  Trying to get her on Medicaid but with the short term disability she may make too much per month, we'll see.
> ...


Not yet as we still have money coming in and some (limited) assistance.  We'll make it work and if it comes down to it we'll start a GoFundMe page.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 6, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


It might not bring everything you need, but every little bit helps.  Best wishes and all luck to you and Mrs. Ringel.  How's she doing, by-the-way?


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 6, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Stressed, weak but a trooper.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 6, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I cannot imagine.  Best to both of you.  I wish there were more I could do to help.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 7, 2019)

Good night darlinks.  No change in the Vigil List.

There is something calming and restorative in watching ocean beings:


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 7, 2019)

Yeah I'm this bored tonight.
There once was a girl who begat, Triplets named Nat, Pat, and Tat. "Twas fun in the breeding, but not in the feeding: because there was no tit for Tat.

In the Garden of Eden sat Adam, massaging the bust of his madam. and he chuckled with mirth, for he knew that on earth, there were only two boobs and he had 'em.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 8, 2019)

Slow day in the Coffee Shop.

In the last week

Had a flood from a sewer blockage caused by tree roots.  Probably a $200 problem.
Bought a stock and held it for the week, then sold for $200 profit.
Bought another stock and held it two days, $200 profit.
Got a medical bill for $570, discovered they settled with the insurance company with only a $77 payment due from me.
Air conditioner replacement will be $1,000 more than I anticipated.
A coworker will be out for two weeks, a lot of overtime is coming.
Bought a stock yesterday and it went up $200 today.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 9, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> Slow day in the Coffee Shop.
> 
> In the last week
> 
> ...



Yes everybody is busy living lives the last two or three days and the Coffee Shop just isn't a priority at those tmes.  I know I haven't had much time for me this week.  And it appears you are busy living saveliberty's life too.  Happy that your stock picks will cover a lot of the air conditioner repairs though.  And it sounds as if the job is going well too.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 9, 2019)

I made it!  I'm sitting in my daughter's dining room on Okinawa.  They sure write funny here.
shawn mendes japan - Bing video


----------



## beautress (Mar 9, 2019)

Big Black Dog said:


> On Friday I slipped on some ice and fell face first on the ground.  Ended up spending several hours in the ER.  Got a concussion, and face that looks like hamburger and a swollen shut right eye.  I am so ready for spring.


I had a fall like that about 5 or 6 years ago. Cracked every bone in my left skull and that little cheek bone area where the optic nerve goes through. Left eye still a little blurry, but I came out okay after a couple of years. Lost two canine teeth. Can't bite people anymore. 

Oh, there was no ice in my case, just an old tree root that rose up and tripped me when I was chasing my puppy so a car wouldn't hit her. I landed on another tree root that also appeared from nowhere. That's my sad story for the day. 

Hope you're doing better now.

Group hug.


----------



## beautress (Mar 9, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> It's been seasonably warm here.  I'm currently hunkering down in the partner's city place, waiting for a military "hop" to Japan.  Crossing my fingers for the flight scheduled to Yokota, Japan Friday.  The schedule sucks but the price cannot be beat.  I really just want to spend some time with my daughter and granddaughters.
> I hope the partner will survive the commute to the "country" place.  He locked the keys for the Lexus in the Lexus and has to drive the old Dodge truck until the dealership gets a new set of keys for the commuter.  The old Dodge truck has no heater, no current registration, and needs the transmission overhauled.  His fault, though, he's such an ass.  I've told him how to minimize problems like this but his passive-aggressive illness will not allow him to take good advice.  His problem.  I'm going to Japan.  I have no idea when I'll be able to travel again.


Bon voyage, Gallantwarrior. Have a wonderful time and take lots of pictures! Maybe you took your laptop and can communicate when you're on the bus going to see something nice.


----------



## 007 (Mar 9, 2019)

Well it finally did warm up here. Got up to 40 on my thermometer yesterday, felt great. A lot of snow melted too, but there's so much and it's so dense, it's going to take a bunch of 40 degree days to get rid of it. Supposed to be in the upper 30's today and rain, heavy at times today. I'll take it, anything but snow. They're saying we could be in for some major flooding though with the ground still frozen so hard and nowhere for all the rain to go. Oh well, my place sits up on a knoll, I should be OK.


----------



## beautress (Mar 9, 2019)

Hope everyone has a good weekend in spite of Old Man Winter shaking his fist overtime this winter. *sigh*

Our low here in the Piney Woods is 54F tonight. It's going to be 76 high today. I was rubbing my eyes in disbelief when I saw that. We've had one day after another of rain, and on light days, heavy dew. One day there was dense white fog into the afternoon. I just stayed inside that day. Achin' for spring. The forecast is rain every day but one. I can't even mow, because the ground is so soggy. Think I'll work on another quilt today. From the Bing moths found today:














































​


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 9, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> I made it!  I'm sitting in my daughter's dining room on Okinawa.  They sure write funny here.
> shawn mendes japan - Bing video



Oh wow.  Somehow I missed your post that you were going to Japan, GW.  Glad you made it in good shape.  Your first trip there?  Does your daughter speak and write Japanese?  You are coming back aren't you?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 9, 2019)

007 said:


> Well it finally did warm up here. Got up to 40 on my thermometer yesterday, felt great. A lot of snow melted too, but there's so much and it's so dense, it's going to take a bunch of 40 degree days to get rid of it. Supposed to be in the upper 30's today and rain, heavy at times today. I'll take it, anything but snow. They're saying we could be in for some major flooding though with the ground still frozen so hard and nowhere for all the rain to go. Oh well, my place sits up on a knoll, I should be OK.



We had some days of spring weather and then high winds and COLD again last night.  But Old Man Winter does seem to be melting away here, though we are technically still most of two weeks away from spring.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 9, 2019)

Saturday morning....Time for a Tex Avery classic.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 9, 2019)

beautress said:


> Hope everyone has a good weekend in spite of Old Man Winter shaking his fist overtime this winter. *sigh*
> 
> Our low here in the Piney Woods is 54F tonight. It's going to be 76 high today. I was rubbing my eyes in disbelief when I saw that. We've had one day after another of rain, and on light days, heavy dew. One day there was dense white fog into the afternoon. I just stayed inside that day. Achin' for spring. The forecast is rain every day but one. I can't even mow, because the ground is so soggy. Think I'll work on another quilt today. From the Bing moths found today:
> 
> ...



I remember when you took that fall, B, and thought at the time how cruel life can sometimes be as you sure didn't need that on top of everything else in your life at that time.   We had you on the vigil list for the longest time.  And it wasn't too much longer after that before you disappeared for so long. and of course we worried about you.  Sunshine did report at one time though that you were doing okay and then she disappeared again and has not returned.  As she was fighting her own life battles, I have wondered if she is okay.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 9, 2019)

beautress said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > On Friday I slipped on some ice and fell face first on the ground.  Ended up spending several hours in the ER.  Got a concussion, and face that looks like hamburger and a swollen shut right eye.  I am so ready for spring.
> ...


Group hug backatcha!  Seems like such falls either happen more often, now that some of us have "matured", or we just hurt ourselves much more easily.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 9, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



True.   Those who reach a certain age probably fall less because we are more careful.  But we sure don't bounce as well as well as we did when we were kids and, when we do fall, the consequences can be much more severe than they were when we were younger.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 9, 2019)

beautress said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > It's been seasonably warm here.  I'm currently hunkering down in the partner's city place, waiting for a military "hop" to Japan.  Crossing my fingers for the flight scheduled to Yokota, Japan Friday.  The schedule sucks but the price cannot be beat.  I really just want to spend some time with my daughter and granddaughters.
> ...


Yup, done and done.  I forgot my camera, so pictures will be from my cell phone.  At least that function still works.  So far, it's been dim, gray and rainy, but I am given to understand that this is how Okinawa is.  Oh, and warm!  These temperatures are hot summer temps for me.  My daughter and I are having a blast, my granddaughters did that "Meh!" [shoulder shrug] common to teenaged communications.  I smacked my SIL in the head, drank a few beers with him, yelled out agreement about some political issues, and then I fell asleep, exhausted by the journey.
If any of you can fly military Space A, I recommend it.  The deal is, an unfilled airplane is wasted space and wasted cargo lift.  So, to maximize the "bang-to-buck" ratios, the military will allow certain military-affiliated folks to hitch a ride. It has its drawbacks, like really crappy scheduling and you take your chances what type of aircraft you might be flying on.  But you sure cannot beat the price!  I was loaded into a C-17 Skymaster, the Air Force replacement for the C-140.  It's a heavy lifter with lots of space, hell, we could have played soccer in the cargo hold!
My ride looked like this:





Seating was really great, too.  No windows, so no window seats.  No middle seats, either.  Everyone had lots of elbow room when seated and as soon as we reached cruise altitude, most everyone tossed their sleeping bags or hammocks out and had nice naps.  Here's what the passenger accommodations on board looked like, those are seats stowed up along the bulkhead (wall):


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 9, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I made it!  I'm sitting in my daughter's dining room on Okinawa.  They sure write funny here.
> ...


No, I have been to Japan before, but this is Okinawa and neither the Japanese nor the Okinawans consider each other...well, each other.  My younger granddaughter has been learning Japanese but my daughter has only rudimentary elements of the language.  Yeah, I will be coming back, much too soon, of course, but I have to leave.  I am only granted a 90-day-visa before they hunt me down and execute me for violating that permission.  Plus, kidding season is next month and I just luvs me some cute, 'ittle baby goats!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 9, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


You really see the difference between young and old when participating in sports.  Kids on ski slopes are indomitable.  They tear down the hillside without regard to themselves, or anybody else.  Oldsters kind of hang out on the bunny slopes and do their best to avoid the maniac children with boards tied to their feet.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 9, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Wow impressive.  I suppose you needed to bring a sack lunch though?  But I bet you didn't have to go through a near strip search to fly.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 9, 2019)

When I see something like this, I am reminded that design and architecture do matter.  Just sayin'. . .


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 9, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


They did offer a box lunch for about $10 but almost all of us had our own chow with us.  They also provided  a couple of Igloo coolers of very, very cold water.  They still maintain TSA rules for luggage and carry-on.  Clearing customs on this side was a bit more casual than expected but we all had to be bused to the Immigration agency to be finger-printed, retinal-scanned, and receive permission to be here.  I was the only passenger actually quite pleased with our destination.  Originally, the flight was scheduled to fly to Yokota, near Tokyo.  A last minute change sent us to Kadena AFB on Okinawa, part of the scheduling issues I mentioned.  Everyone else wanted to go to Yokota and ended up having to find other ways to get where they wanted.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 9, 2019)

It's a beautiful Saturday!  Temperatures in the low 40s and overcast equals a beautiful day in these parts.  The weather guessers call for a 40% shot at rain, but we are used to that.  We would plan a picnic with a 40% shot at rain.

But consider the fate of those raindrops.  If the rain falls 75 miles farther east, that rain would feed the tributaries of the Susquehanna and wash the cow manure and fertilizer on the fields of Pennsylvania into the Chesapeake Bay.  Just a few miles farther north and those raindrops would flow into Lake Erie, cascade over Niagara Falls then act as a medium to carry the scents of home to the salmon swimming up the St. Lawrence River.  The rain on the roof of the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate trickle down the hill and directly into the Ohio River.  Then south to the Mississippi to the delta and out into the Fulf of Mexico.

I live on the roof of the East Coast.  And roofs shed water.  We got plenty of water to shed too.  And that's why we have given up on complaining about the rain and snow.  40% chance of rain makes for a beautiful Saturday.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 9, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> It's a beautiful Saturday!  Temperatures in the low 40s and overcast equals a beautiful day in these parts.  The weather guessers call for a 40% shot at rain, but we are used to that.  We would plan a picnic with a 40% shot at rain.
> 
> But consider the fate of those raindrops.  If the rain falls 75 miles farther east, that rain would feed the tributaries of the Susquehanna and wash the cow manure and fertilizer on the fields of Pennsylvania into the Chesapeake Bay.  Just a few miles farther north and those raindrops would flow into Lake Erie, cascade over Niagara Falls then act as a medium to carry the scents of home to the salmon swimming home up the St. Lawrence River.  The rain on the roof of the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate trickle down the hill and directly into the Ohio River.  Then south to the Mississippi to the d lta and out into the Fulf of Mexico.
> 
> I live on the roof of the East Coast.  And roofs shed water.  We got pl nay of water to shed too.  And that's why we have given up on complaining about the rain and snow.  40% chance of rain makes for a beautiful Saturday.



A 40% chance for rain would be seen as divine blessing here, and to actually GET rain is glorious.  Especially now that our roof is finally fixed.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 9, 2019)

Here's something that always cheers me up.  Fetch a cup of coffee and enjoy:
funny goat pictures - Bing video


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 9, 2019)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



We haven't heard from Ernie S for many months now so I hope he is okay.  Kat did 'like' my post inquiring about her welfare which I took as a she's okay.


----------



## beautress (Mar 9, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Hope everyone has a good weekend in spite of Old Man Winter shaking his fist overtime this winter. *sigh*
> ...


Gee, Foxfyre, I haven't heard from Sunshine, not a word. She was not doing too well back then, but she was determined to live one day at a time. I looked around for her when I got back here, found nothing current. Sure be nice if she just showed up saying her miracle cure gave her time to travel, visit family and the rest..


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 9, 2019)

beautress said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



I can't remember the last time she checked here but it was almost certainly way over a year, maybe two years ago?  I can't remember how long you were off the board but it was too darn long.  You had been missing for only a few months at that time though as I recall.  But then I'm getting older and don't remember as specifically as I once did.


----------



## beautress (Mar 9, 2019)

They're saying there was an avalanche near Copper Springs, Colorado. Is Ringel ok? Prayers up. 




Colorado Avalanches Bury Cars, Roadways; Backcountry Skier Killed Amid 'Extreme Danger' | The Weather Channel​


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 9, 2019)

beautress said:


> They're saying there was an avalanche near Copper Springs, Colorado. Is Ringel ok? Prayers up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ringel moved to El Paso after Colorado, then Albuquerque, and is now in Roswell NM in the southeast quadrant of the state.   The chances of an avalanche in Roswell are really REALLY remote.


----------



## beautress (Mar 9, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > They're saying there was an avalanche near Copper Springs, Colorado. Is Ringel ok? Prayers up.
> ...


Glad to know it, Foxfyre. My memory could use a little Focus, too. I'm relieved none of our pals were anywhere close to the avalanches of this past week. So we set the clocks forward, hm? lol


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 9, 2019)

beautress said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



Yes.  We set them forward tonight.  I can't tell you how thrilled I am about that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 9, 2019)

Signing off early tonight as I haven't posted the list in a couple of days but will probably go to sleep during the movie we're about to watch.

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Montrovant in difficult transition 
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition and for positive trend to continue.
Ringel and Mrs. R facing serious health challenges with resulting financial challenges.
GallantWarrior for healing and wellness.
BigBlackDog aka BBD for healing and wellness
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!_
_
*And tonight's the night so don't forget to. . .*_


----------



## Mike Dwight (Mar 9, 2019)

How did this get on the top active topics?! I'm on the forum with an agenda and I would have to click to the Next thread in order to spew something political! I find this terribly... inconvenient... So Korean Aegyo gestures are Specifically made-up nonsense that foreigners are doing to personally incriminate me in youthful sexual mistakes, you guys heard about this? Check it out. Policeman aegyo, like 2 robbers? 3 cocaine?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 9, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Yes. We set them forward tonight. I can't tell you how thrilled I am about that.



Well!!!  I just absolutely refuse to change my time keeping instruments... The D.O.T. can kiss where the sun don't shine...

*The U.S. Department of Transportation (DOT) oversees the Nation's time zones and the uniform observance of Daylight Saving Time.  The oversight of time zones was assigned to DOT because time standards are important for many modes of transportation.*


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 10, 2019)

beautress said:


> They're saying there was an avalanche near Copper Springs, Colorado. Is Ringel ok? Prayers up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not even close to where I used to live in Colorado.  I was in Colorado Springs first, 2 - 2 1/2 hours southwest of Copper Mountain then when we moved to Trinidad, CO that's even further away by around another 1 1/2 hours. 
Now that we're in Roswell the only avalanches we watch for is sand sliding off an ant hill...........


----------



## Oddball (Mar 10, 2019)

Another tournament in the books, another all-hair team....


----------



## beautress (Mar 10, 2019)

That's got to be the funniest male hairdo flick I've ever seen, Oddball.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 10, 2019)

Being in Japan, my "clock" is all messed up.  I fall asleep at around 8 pm local and my bowel wakes me up around 2 am local.  I've been up (all morning-my time) binge watching "Blue Planet II" most of the night.  I'm going to lunch with my daughter and a friend of hers today.  Went shopping yesterday.  The SIL wants to take me around to the historical sites after he's done jumping out of airplanes for the week.  There are botanical gardens and a butterfly zoo that I'd like to visit, too.  I'm not sure about a visit to the beach because it hasn't stopped raining since I got here.  I'll try to post some photos as soon as I can get a few.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 10, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Being in Japan, my "clock" is all messed up.  I fall asleep at around 8 pm local and my bowel wakes me up around 2 am local.  I've been up (all morning-my time) binge watching "Blue Planet II" most of the night.  I'm going to lunch with my daughter and a friend of hers today.  Went shopping yesterday.  The SIL wants to take me around to the historical sites after he's done jumping out of airplanes for the week.  There are botanical gardens and a butterfly zoo that I'd like to visit, too.  I'm not sure about a visit to the beach because it hasn't stopped raining since I got here.  I'll try to post some photos as soon as I can get a few.



I've read about the Ryugujo Butterfly Garden and a friend who has been there says it is quite lovely.  Only three kinds of butterflys as I recall but a whole lot of them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 10, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Being in Japan, my "clock" is all messed up.  I fall asleep at around 8 pm local and my bowel wakes me up around 2 am local.  I've been up (all morning-my time) binge watching "Blue Planet II" most of the night.  I'm going to lunch with my daughter and a friend of hers today.  Went shopping yesterday.  The SIL wants to take me around to the historical sites after he's done jumping out of airplanes for the week.  There are botanical gardens and a butterfly zoo that I'd like to visit, too.  I'm not sure about a visit to the beach because it hasn't stopped raining since I got here.  I'll try to post some photos as soon as I can get a few.



I can imagine your biological clock is screwed up.  Mine is having fits just adjusting to daylight savings time today.


----------



## beautress (Mar 10, 2019)

Well, I mowed all afternoon, got in and saw this: They had a tragic accident in San Diego, and I'm starting to worry.




Two dead as paragliders collide at Torrey Pines in San Diego County


----------



## Big Black Dog (Mar 11, 2019)

Well, I seem to be falling apart a little bit at a time here lately.  First off all, I,ve gone completely deaf in my left ear.  Along with it I have developed BVVP for which I will have to have some physical therapy sessions for.  Now I have received a phone call from my family practice doctor that tells me I have way to much protein in my blood and he is scheduling an appointment with a blood specialist to help him figure out why.  The concussion and wounds from the recent fall on the ice are all better and I’mhappy about that but little children begin to cry when they see me because my face is so full of scabs.  I have a theory about all of this.  I think I need to change the brand of coffee I drink.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 11, 2019)

Big Black Dog said:


> Well, I seem to be falling apart a little bit at a time here lately.  First off all, I,ve gone completely deaf in my left ear.  Along with it I have developed BVVP for which I will have to have some physical therapy sessions for.  Now I have received a phone call from my family practice doctor that tells me I have way to much protein in my blood and he is scheduling an appointment with a blood specialist to help him figure out why.  The concussion and wounds from the recent fall on the ice are all better and I’mhappy about that but little children begin to cry when they see me because my face is so full of scabs.  I have a theory about all of this.  I think I need to change the brand of coffee I drink.



Getting older does suck in several ways, but hope you get it all figured out BBP.  I think a lot of the protein issue is caused by either dehydration--not drinking enough water--and/or too much refined sugar and carbs, i.e. too many cookies, too much bread, and such.  Hopefully it is that simple to fix.

I have had some BVVP issues but just exercising a bit more seems to have fixed it.  You were probably pretty sedentary while healing from your recent accident and maybe its as simple as that to fix?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 11, 2019)

Big Black Dog said:


> Well, I seem to be falling apart a little bit at a time here lately.  First off all, I,ve gone completely deaf in my left ear.  Along with it I have developed BVVP for which I will have to have some physical therapy sessions for.  Now I have received a phone call from my family practice doctor that tells me I have way to much protein in my blood and he is scheduling an appointment with a blood specialist to help him figure out why.  The concussion and wounds from the recent fall on the ice are all better and I’mhappy about that but little children begin to cry when they see me because my face is so full of scabs.  I have a theory about all of this.  I think I need to change the brand of coffee I drink.


Pretty alarming stuff, all right!  But I read Foxy's post below and she seems to have some additional insights into your situation.  Don't skimp on the Dr's visits, though.  While all the news may not bring sunshine and tweety birds to your dreams, you may find out that what's plaguing you isn't so bad or that it can be managed without further problems.  Luck to you, you old hound!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 11, 2019)

Okay, I've been remiss in the photo department, mostly because we haven't been out and about much yet.  But I am visiting family and am not one of those old coots who require non-stop entertainment.  I did teach my youngest granddaughter to make sourdough and she's produced her first loaves of sourdough bread and has a nice starter sponge to boot.  For a first effort, the bread was perfect...crispy crust and a fine texture.  And it was exactly what was needed to match the stew my daughter made for dinner!!  Her idea was to make bread bowls to serve the stew.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 11, 2019)

beautress said:


> Well, I mowed all afternoon, got in and saw this: They had a tragic accident in San Diego, and I'm starting to worry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you know somebody in San Diego County, B?  Paragliding and hang gliding look like they would be great fun for the young and adventurist, but I would want to do it with experts and I think not with many others just because it increases the likelihood of such mid air collisions.   Hot air ballooning, expecially with groups of hundreds as we have here does involve some mid air collisions but the balloons just bump into each other and jolt but otherwise don't seem to affect the folks in the gondolas.  It has happened that a balloon will come up under and hit another's gondola hard enough to rip the fabric and that could cause a crash.  Pilots who fly at the Balloon Fiesta however are all experienced and licensed meaning they are trained in avoiding that kind of situation as are the folks on the ground supervising the liftoffs.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 11, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I mowed all afternoon, got in and saw this: They had a tragic accident in San Diego, and I'm starting to worry.
> ...


Long ago, in a universe far away, I tried hang gliding.  It was quite exhilarating but the Army frowned on such activities.  Instead, I started riding motorcycles and found a job working on a Kawasaki pit crew.


----------



## beautress (Mar 11, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I mowed all afternoon, got in and saw this: They had a tragic accident in San Diego, and I'm starting to worry.
> ...


No, Foxy. I was concerned because Oddball paraglides out in the San Bernardino area of S. Cal from time to time, and I was worried that he or one of his pals was there. I have since heard he was not present but is very engaged about his beloved pals and paraglider brethren, like any good friend would be.


----------



## beautress (Mar 11, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Okay, I've been remiss in the photo department, mostly because we haven't been out and about much yet.  But I am visiting family and am not one of those old coots who require non-stop entertainment.  I did teach my youngest granddaughter to make sourdough and she's produced her first loaves of sourdough bread and has a nice starter sponge to boot.  For a first effort, the bread was perfect...crispy crust and a fine texture.  And it was exactly what was needed to match the stew my daughter made for dinner!!  Her idea was to make bread bowls to serve the stew.
> View attachment 249780


That's a wonderful thing to teach a grandkid, gallantwarrior. Beautiful loaves, too!


----------



## beautress (Mar 11, 2019)

My mowing yesterday went poorly. Near the site of an old well on my property, my zero turning mower got mired in the soft mud, even with a heavy weed/grass cover. I had to call a friend to bail me out because the last time I tried to salvage a mower in the mud, I bent a part hooking a chain to it. I promised to go in and not mow any more, but after my friend left, I mowed the rest of the place for hours on end. My house and the pastures around it are all on high ground, so there were no more problems. Whew!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 11, 2019)

beautress said:


> My mowing yesterday went poorly. Near the site of an old well on my property, my zero turning mower got mired in the soft mud, even with a heavy weed/grass cover. I had to call a friend to bail me out because the last time I tried to salvage a mower in the mud, I bent a part hooking a chain to it. I promised to go in and not mow any more, but after my friend left, I mowed the rest of the place for hours on end. My house and the pastures around it are all on high ground, so there were no more problems. Whew!


You need some sheep.  Mow and fertilize at the same time, although the mowing is a little uneven.  And, they are so much more picturesque.


----------



## beautress (Mar 11, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > My mowing yesterday went poorly. Near the site of an old well on my property, my zero turning mower got mired in the soft mud, even with a heavy weed/grass cover. I had to call a friend to bail me out because the last time I tried to salvage a mower in the mud, I bent a part hooking a chain to it. I promised to go in and not mow any more, but after my friend left, I mowed the rest of the place for hours on end. My house and the pastures around it are all on high ground, so there were no more problems. Whew!
> ...


Prolly. But I live in the heart of cow country and prison farms. I was thinking about some concrete in the driveway area near the old abandoned well area, though. My driveway is about a tenth of a mile long, though, so I guess I'll have to hope that it will just dry out this summer. We've had unrelenting rains for almost 6 months here, following the tornado sweep of my property last year. I'm waiting for one more dead pine to fall before fixing the fence near the house. It's now just a 30-inch wide stick that's about a hundred feet up to the top, some of which already broke off. Those tall pines go way up there, and there are only 2 or 3 left out of a dozen before the drought of 2004-2012, give or take a couple of years. Oh, yes, and there's an upstart farther out from the dead tree area that came up with good rains after the drought was over. The little stand of baby trees were about 4 feet tall last year. A couple of them might have been lost to overcrowding or animal damages in the form of hungry deer. Any way, there's at least one of them made it through, but there are no guarantees. I don't allow hunting on my property, so my place is like a lone sanctuary for our little deer tribes. I've not seen any greater than 5 of them together at one time. They're Texans, through and through.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 11, 2019)

beautress said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


My drive is only partially built up and we have to keep to that when breakup comes.  The rest of the drive becomes a sucking morass until the deep ice thaws.  The melting water and soil just sit on the deep ice, but it gets deeper and messier until everything is melted.
We're losing spruce to spruce beetles at an increasing rate.  I am fortunate enough to be able to cull my spruce but public lands are "protected".  That just means that when the forest burns, we stand a good chance of burning with it.  The last couple years, I've been making an effort to clear around the buildings and clear out the underbrush.  Goats are handy for that because I can let them browse.  Goats are great for clearing brush but sheep are grazers and better for grassy areas.
How much pasture are you mowing?  Seems like a lot.  But at our age, it sure is nice to have machinery, isn't it?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 11, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



After working in hospitals for a number of years, including in E.R. and Radiology, I would think the Army would frown on motorcycles more than hang gliding.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 11, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


They didn't want us actually racing them, for sure.  And in CA at that time, motorcycles were considered more environmentally friendly.  Although the weather in most of Cali was good for bikes, Monterey could be iffy when the fog rolled in, kind of...moist.


----------



## beautress (Mar 11, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I have 5 areas that could be considered pasture areas, not counting the floodplain area. There's quite a bit of older cross-fencing, but all I've been able to afford is keeping the outer areas intact, which around 14 acres seems to be about 80% of a mile in length, maybe more. I really never did measure it, because of the trees that were already in place around the fences in all but the road frontage fences, and along the side where one neighbor runs horses. The trouble with the long south border is that there is a seasonal stream that is a deep ravine about 40 feet over, and the neighbor on that side keeps the 40 feet over in wild trees just for the beauty of them, I don't know. They never came over to get acquainted when I moved here years ago, and with the tree cover, I never saw their comings and goings. 8 yrs. later, someone told me there were two elderly ladies live there, but I have never seen them nor the house they live in. The place has been up for sale for about 2 years, and someone said they were asking a couple of million for 164 acres. Don't see how you could make money raising cattle with that kind of a mortgage, so they may never sell it. 

Time to go make some supper. Y'all have a wonderful evening. Prayers for the paragliders who passed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 11, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



We used to love to go out to the motocross events out in the strip pits outside of Pittsburg Kansas.  The terrain was perfect but the strip coal mining left huge football field size and bigger trenches in the ground that naturally filled up with ground water.  The state then came in and stocked the pits with game fish and it became a great recreational area on land that really wasn't good for ranching or farming or much of anything really.

But I remember one guy who won his race and was doing a celebratory wheelie in front of the stands, waving to the crowd and completely disappeared into one of the adjacent strip pits.  They fished him and the bike out of the water and he dried it off and rode it in his next race but it didn't run very long.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 11, 2019)

beautress said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


They may not be hoping to sell to ranchers.  164 acres is a nice piece of property, though.  Hell, if I were vested in my 200 acres up here, I might consider moving down there and raising goats and sheep.
Have a nice meal.  Chat later!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 11, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I was into road racing, working at Leguna Seca, Sears Point, and other tracks on the Cali coast, when I could.  I've seen people die doing what they loved and people injured pretty badly, too.  Didn't stop me from saddling up on my first bike, a Honda 350, and heading cross country to my folks' place when I was transferred to Europe.  What an adventure!  Would I pull such a stunt now?  Not likely, but it's fun to reminisce.


----------



## beautress (Mar 11, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


You'd make a good neighbor, GW. Just sayin'.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 11, 2019)

beautress said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


I think we'd fit in just right, as long as you like bbq.  We like to grill a lot during the summer.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 11, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Just remember that in Texas, BBQ isn't the same thing as grilling hot dogs, hamburgers, or steaks.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 11, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


I'm aware of that.  In NC, where I grew up, BBQ is also not considered grilled meats.  We'd have to have a BBQ cook off!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Great pics, pard! And yes, I CAN ride military air craft as a 100% service connected disable veteran. Last cargo plane I flew on was a C-141 stretch. I'd have to coordinate with Truax Field in Madison, WI, but I just might do that. I FULLY trust military a/c over civilian. In fact, if I ever had go down in a plane crash, I'd be proud to do it in an AIR FORCE plane... 

Have you got a return flight arranged already, or how does that work?


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2019)

Big Black Dog said:


> Well, I seem to be falling apart a little bit at a time here lately.  First off all, I,ve gone completely deaf in my left ear.  Along with it I have developed BVVP for which I will have to have some physical therapy sessions for.  Now I have received a phone call from my family practice doctor that tells me I have way to much protein in my blood and he is scheduling an appointment with a blood specialist to help him figure out why.  The concussion and wounds from the recent fall on the ice are all better and I’mhappy about that but little children begin to cry when they see me because my face is so full of scabs.  I have a theory about all of this.  I think I need to change the brand of coffee I drink.


Well DAMN IT, man... maybe you need to break out that dusty old bottle of Jack. George Burns lived to be what, 100? When asked what his secret was to longevity, his reply was, "a shot of whiskey and a cigar a day."

C'mon up to Wisconsin here, I'm not too far away, we'll have a shot of Jack and I'll unplug that ear with one of my stereos...


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2019)

beautress said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


I only have an acre and a quarter, but when I bought the place they mowed quite a bit of it. About half of it is a little woods, and when I had my little John Deere it took me a good 2 hours to mow all the prior owners used to mow. After I got the big John Deere with a 54" deck it takes considerably less time, but there's a little back alley I quit mowing, and a little side alley I quit mowing. I grubbed out a bunch of other over growth though so I still have about the same amount to mow, but it's all nice and open and a straight shot, no driving around lots of trees and going around things. It looks nice in the summer when it's green and freshly mowed.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 12, 2019)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


This was my first hop and I liked it.  I was on a C-17, which replaced the C-140 series.  Space-A (available) means just that, if they have the space, you have a place.  You can register up to 60 days ahead of your desired departure for a number of points of origin. Then you monitor the flight schedules, which are posted most of the time 72 hours in advance. (On Okinawa right now, they can only post a day in advance because their system is down.)  Then you take you chances.  Just because a flight is scheduled doesn't mean it will fly because they tend to reschedule, depending on mission requirements.  It was great coming out though.  My daughter clued me in and I was prepared with a thermarest and nice, warm blankie and was able to sack out on the deck.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 12, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> I was prepared with a thermarest and nice, warm blankie and was able to sack out on the deck.



Hell that sounds like 5 Star accommodations... I've seen A & P's stand up and sleep in the rain...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 12, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I was prepared with a thermarest and nice, warm blankie and was able to sack out on the deck.
> ...


Yup!  You do whatcha gotta do.  It was a tad cold, but that's why you pack a warm blankie or a sleeping bag.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 12, 2019)

And good morning everybody.  Hombre is volunteering at the gift shop this morning so I slept late until Microsoft called to advise me that my license would expire in two days unless. . ..I hung up before they got any further.  On my first cup of coffee and working on attitude adjustment so that I can do our taxes today.

I don't want to do taxes.  

But it's okay.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 12, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> And good morning everybody.  Hombre is volunteering at the gift shop this morning so I slept late until Microsoft called to advise me that my license would expire in two days unless. . ..I hung up before they got any further.  On my first cup of coffee and working on attitude adjustment so that I can do our taxes today.
> 
> I don't want to do taxes.
> 
> But it's okay.


Good Morning, Foxy!
At least it's 1100 back home, which is probably the reason I'm up at 0400 local.  Good call, hanging up on that scam.  I've had to have my laptop cleaned up because of those pukes.  Did the caller have a funny accent?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 12, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And good morning everybody.  Hombre is volunteering at the gift shop this morning so I slept late until Microsoft called to advise me that my license would expire in two days unless. . ..I hung up before they got any further.  On my first cup of coffee and working on attitude adjustment so that I can do our taxes today.
> ...



Yes, most of them have 'funny' accents though some are wising up and using callers with pretty much no detectable accent.   We generally get a half dozen or more calls from scammers every week.  We know them all now. 

The police are on their way to arrest us if we don't pay the IRS what we owe right now scam.
The "hello" Grandma or Grandpa scam of a grandson we didn't know we had needing fine money or bail money right now.
The Microsoft needs to fix your computer scam.
The better rate on your credit card or mortgage scam.
The 'how are you today' scam--they want a 'fine' or 'yes' or 'okay' on their recorder that they will then use that as your confirmation of something you didn't know you ordered.
The one question poll scam in which you punch 1 for yes and 2 for no--no telling what you are agreeing to with that one.

And on and on and on. . .


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 12, 2019)

Sometimes we wonder whether anybody really cares if we are around or whether we are really important to anybody.  But the fact is, we sometimes just don't know what a visit or a phone call or a word or even a message board post means to somebody.  I thought about that when I ran across this while ago.  It's a bit long, but worth the read.  I don't know the source of it so I can't give whomever wrote this credit.


The telephone rang. It was a call from his mother. He answered it and his mother told him, "Mr. Belser died last night. The funeral is Wednesday."

Memories flashed through his mind like an old newsreel as he sat quietly remembering his childhood days.

"Jack, did you hear me?"

"Oh, sorry, Mom. Yes, I heard you. It's been so long since I thought of him. I'm sorry, but I honestly thought he died years ago," Jack said.

"Well, he didn't forget you. Every time I saw him he'd ask how you were doing. He'd reminisce about the many days you spent over 'his side of the fence' as he put it," Mom told him.

"I loved that old house he lived in," Jack said.

"You know, Jack, after your father died, Mr. Belser stepped in to make sure you had a man's influence in your life," she said.

"He's the one who taught me carpentry," he said. "I wouldn't be in this business if it weren't for him. He spent a lot of time teaching me things he thought were important. Mom, I'll be there for the funeral," Jack said.

As busy as he was, he kept his word. Jack caught the next flight to his hometown. Mr. Belser's funeral was small and uneventful. He had no children of his own, and most of his relatives had passed away.

The night before he had to return home, Jack and his Mom stopped by to see the old house next door one more time. Standing in the doorway, Jack paused for a moment. It was like crossing over into another dimension, a leap through space and time. The house was exactly as he remembered.

Every step held memories. Every picture, every piece of furniture...Jack stopped suddenly...

"What'swrong, Jack?" his Mom asked.

"The box is gone," he said.

"What box?" Mom asked.

"There was a small gold box that he kept locked on top of his desk. I must have asked him a thousand times what was inside. All he'd ever tell me was 'the thing I value most,'" Jack said.

It was gone. Everything about the house was exactly how Jack remembered it, except for the box. He figured someone from the Belser family had taken it.

"Now I'll never know what was so valuable to him," Jack said.

"I better get some sleep. I have an early flight home, Mom."

It had been about two weeks since Mr. Belser died. Returning home from work one day Jack discovered a note in his mailbox. "Signature required on a package. No one at home. Please stop by the main post office within the next three days," the note read.

Early the next day Jack went to the post office and retrieved the package. The small box was old and looked like it had been mailed a hundred years ago. The handwriting was difficult to read, but the return address caught his attention.

"Mr. Harold Belser" it read.

Jack took the box out to his car and ripped open the package. There inside was the gold box and an envelope.

Jack's hands shook as he read the note inside.

"Upon my death, please forward this box and its contents to Jack Bennett. It's the thing I valued most in my life." A small key was taped to the letter. His heart racing, as tears filled his eyes, Jack carefully unlocked the box. There inside he found a beautiful gold pocket watch.

Running his fingers slowly over the finely etched casing, he unlatched the cover. Inside he found these words engraved: "Jack, Thanks for your time! -- Harold Belser."

"The thing he valued most was my time!"

Jack held the watch for a few minutes, then called his office and cleared his appointments for the next two days.*

"Why?" Janet, his assistant asked.

"I need some time to spend with the people I love and say I care for," he said. "Oh, by the way, Janet, thanks for your time!"

"Life is not measured by the number of breaths we take but by the moments that take our breath away."

Think about this. You may not realize it, but it's 100 percent true.

1. At least 15 people in this world love you in some way.

2. A smile from you can bring happiness to anyone, even if they don't like you.

3. Every night, SOMEONE thinks about you before they go to sleep.

4. You mean the world to someone.

5. If not for you, someone may not be living.

6. You are special and unique.

7. Have trust sooner or later you will get what you wish for or something better.

8. When you make the biggest mistake ever, something good can still come from it.

9. When you think the world has turned its back on you, take a hard look: you most likely turned your back on the world and the people who love and care for you.

10. Someone that you don't even know exists loves you.

11. Always remember the compliments you received. Forget about the rude remarks.

12. Always tell someone how you feel about them; you will feel much better when they know and you'll both be happy.

13. If you have a great friend, take the time to let them know that they are great.

To everyone who read this just now....*"Thanks for your time."*​


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 12, 2019)

And on a lighter note, we are in the season off Lent which for many is a good excuse to diet a bit by giving up some food that is a problem for him or her.  But just like New Year's resolutions, too often Lenten abstinence choices are hard to keep.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 12, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Yeah, I get that credit card scam many times a week, except I don't have any credit cards!  If they use a phone number, I'll block the number but they frequently have "unknown" shown on caller ID.  I just don't answer those at all.  I figure someone who wants to talk to me would identify themselves.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 12, 2019)

Just made it home about 20 minutes ago from Albuquerque.  Woke up at 5:30 yesterday morning after 5 hours of sleep and was on the road by 7 for an 11AM appointment for labs at UNM then an appointment with the OB GYN Oncologist (who she's already seen before).  That was followed by an appointment with Finance to help her get Medicaid and finally a CT Scan before heading over to Casa Esperanza for a room UNM had set up for us.  
After a dinner of Dion's salads we finally hit the sack just after 8PM, obviously we were exhausted.  I was up at 6AM but laid back down at 7 and slept another 2 hours.....  Yeah, I was exhausted.  
Had breakfast then ran over to the property management company we used before to see what they had listed, went by the bank to get some paperwork for Finance then she had chemo at 1:30PM which lasted till nearly 5 then hit the road back home.  
Yup, we're looking to move back to Albuquerque as soon as possible. 
Also will be checking on the possibility of a home loan, looking at a house we both like on the same street we used to live on, almost right across the street from the house we were renting.  Keeping our fingers crossed.....


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 12, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Just made it home about 20 minutes ago from Albuquerque.  Woke up at 5:30 yesterday morning after 5 hours of sleep and was on the road by 7 for an 11AM appointment for labs at UNM then an appointment with the OB GYN Oncologist (who she's already seen before).  That was followed by an appointment with Finance to help her get Medicaid and finally a CT Scan before heading over to Casa Esperanza for a room UNM had set up for us.
> After a dinner of Dion's salads we finally hit the sack just after 8PM, obviously we were exhausted.  I was up at 6AM but laid back down at 7 and slept another 2 hours.....  Yeah, I was exhausted.
> Had breakfast then ran over to the property management company we used before to see what they had listed, went by the bank to get some paperwork for Finance then she had chemo at 1:30PM which lasted till nearly 5 then hit the road back home.
> Yup, we're looking to move back to Albuquerque as soon as possible.
> Also will be checking on the possibility of a home loan, looking at a house we both like on the same street we used to live on, almost right across the street from the house we were renting.  Keeping our fingers crossed.....



Will keep my fingers crossed too because we will be neighbors again!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 12, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Just made it home about 20 minutes ago from Albuquerque.  Woke up at 5:30 yesterday morning after 5 hours of sleep and was on the road by 7 for an 11AM appointment for labs at UNM then an appointment with the OB GYN Oncologist (who she's already seen before).  That was followed by an appointment with Finance to help her get Medicaid and finally a CT Scan before heading over to Casa Esperanza for a room UNM had set up for us.
> After a dinner of Dion's salads we finally hit the sack just after 8PM, obviously we were exhausted.  I was up at 6AM but laid back down at 7 and slept another 2 hours.....  Yeah, I was exhausted.
> Had breakfast then ran over to the property management company we used before to see what they had listed, went by the bank to get some paperwork for Finance then she had chemo at 1:30PM which lasted till nearly 5 then hit the road back home.
> Yup, we're looking to move back to Albuquerque as soon as possible.
> Also will be checking on the possibility of a home loan, looking at a house we both like on the same street we used to live on, almost right across the street from the house we were renting.  Keeping our fingers crossed.....


Fingers crossed for you!  Guess you'll be moving closer to the necessary medical services for Mrs. R?  That will beat the long drive and ongoing exhaustion, surely.  They seem to think that retirees have so much time that we require writing assignments to fill that time up.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 14, 2019)

Snowing on the mountain at this hour but broken clouds and sun at this hour in the city.  Back from our weekly 42 game--the gals tied the guys, 3 games to 3.  Stopped at Jades for really good Chinese food on our way home from Corrales.  Now stuffed and ready for an uneventful late afternoon and evening.  I should be working on taxes--still haven't psyched myself into doing that.  Maybe I'll just take an hour an so and conquer the world in one off my favorite computer games.

Meanwhile, we should acknowledge:  3.14


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 14, 2019)

My daughter doesn't like driving too far away from home, which is kind of funny since Okinawa is about 36 miles long by 6 wide, so we've been exploring local places.  We walked along the sea wall one day, went to the beach the next.  Yesterday, she took me up to some pretty rugged place where they like to go diving.  There are caves and coral to explore. I'm not much of a photo chronicler, but here are a couple of shots, the first is a view over the South China Sea (never thought I'd see that!), the second is a collection of she-sells: ​


----------



## beautress (Mar 14, 2019)

Foxfyre, thank you for the lovely story about how valuable his time was to his former neighbor and mentor of his carpentry skills. What a lovely gift to know his time was valuable to Mr. Belser.


----------



## beautress (Mar 14, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 250244


Dajjal, that is so like my cat, Ms. Piccolo. She favors a small plastic bin that holds some fabric in it. Right now, she is using the wooden bureau I got at Good Will last year as her resting place. It's a beautiful piece of furniture with a lovely grain, but she loves lounging around on it between the phone and the computer router. lol


----------



## beautress (Mar 14, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Just made it home about 20 minutes ago from Albuquerque.  Woke up at 5:30 yesterday morning after 5 hours of sleep and was on the road by 7 for an 11AM appointment for labs at UNM then an appointment with the OB GYN Oncologist (who she's already seen before).  That was followed by an appointment with Finance to help her get Medicaid and finally a CT Scan before heading over to Casa Esperanza for a room UNM had set up for us.
> After a dinner of Dion's salads we finally hit the sack just after 8PM, obviously we were exhausted.  I was up at 6AM but laid back down at 7 and slept another 2 hours.....  Yeah, I was exhausted.
> Had breakfast then ran over to the property management company we used before to see what they had listed, went by the bank to get some paperwork for Finance then she had chemo at 1:30PM which lasted till nearly 5 then hit the road back home.
> Yup, we're looking to move back to Albuquerque as soon as possible.
> Also will be checking on the possibility of a home loan, looking at a house we both like on the same street we used to live on, almost right across the street from the house we were renting.  Keeping our fingers crossed.....


Ringel, Mrs. Ringel and you will be in my prayers tonight. I know chemo is a very tough ally. Hope Mrs. Ringel comes out well and new when all is said and done.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## beautress (Mar 14, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> My daughter doesn't like driving too far away from home, which is kind of funny since Okinawa is about 36 miles long by 6 wide, so we've been exploring local places.  We walked along the sea wall one day, went to the beach the next.  Yesterday, she took me up to some pretty rugged place where they like to go diving.  There are caves and coral to explore. I'm not much of a photo chronicler, but here are a couple of shots, the first is a view over the South China Sea (never thought I'd see that!), the second is a collection of she-sells: ​View attachment 250273
> View attachment 250274


Wow, gallantwarrior.  What lovely shells !!!!!. Are the guys in kayaks scuba divers, too? Looks like somewhere close there's a world-class aquarium with spotted sharks and other large (and small) fish that people can go and see.

I put "Tropical fish in Okinawa" into bing, and put some small pictures here: Sea Fever and the Ocean's Colorful Creatures


----------



## beautress (Mar 14, 2019)

​


----------



## beautress (Mar 14, 2019)

One of my favorites on Karaoke night-think I'll sing it next week. 

​


----------



## 007 (Mar 14, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


So then you'll have to just keep an eye on the schedule for a flight back?


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 14, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> My daughter doesn't like driving too far away from home, which is kind of funny since Okinawa is about 36 miles long by 6 wide, so we've been exploring local places.  We walked along the sea wall one day, went to the beach the next.  Yesterday, she took me up to some pretty rugged place where they like to go diving.  There are caves and coral to explore. I'm not much of a photo chronicler, but here are a couple of shots, the first is a view over the South China Sea (never thought I'd see that!), the second is a collection of she-sells: ​View attachment 250273
> View attachment 250274


Some of those shells on the inside look to be _Conus marmoreus _(marbled cone snail), poisonous, predatory snails.  It's toxin can kill a human.


----------



## 007 (Mar 15, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 250244


I just wanna cuddle every dang little kitty I see. I think they're the most adorable little critters there are... well... I like baby ducks too...


----------



## 007 (Mar 15, 2019)

We've had two pretty warm days in the 50's up nort' here, and wow did that melt a lot of snow. We actually have lots of bare ground showing, and when the sun got a chance to hit that today it warmed things up even more. I LOVE IT! I'm in Spring time mode now... 

There's been some rain and wind. I was in the shop here today and one gust hit and made the whole building creek and groan. Never heard that before. Made me wonder if it wasn't even a microburst or something.


----------



## 007 (Mar 15, 2019)

beautress said:


> ​


Here's another "Sail" for you beautress... these girls crack me up...


----------



## beautress (Mar 15, 2019)

007 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > ​
> ...


Think they're having some serious fun there, 007, nice music.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 15, 2019)

beautress said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > My daughter doesn't like driving too far away from home, which is kind of funny since Okinawa is about 36 miles long by 6 wide, so we've been exploring local places.  We walked along the sea wall one day, went to the beach the next.  Yesterday, she took me up to some pretty rugged place where they like to go diving.  There are caves and coral to explore. I'm not much of a photo chronicler, but here are a couple of shots, the first is a view over the South China Sea (never thought I'd see that!), the second is a collection of she-sells: ​View attachment 250273
> ...


Those were surfers, and scuba diving is a real big thing here, too.  Yes, there is an aquarium where they have whale sharks on display.  Daughter says they bring them in to study them and then release them again.  When I asked here where they kept such large beasts, smartass told me in really big tanks.  I guess it's way up north so we might not have the time to get up there.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 15, 2019)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


I've been watching every day.  I'm not planning on leaving until next week, but I might get an idea what's available.  Can't beat the price, fer shur.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 15, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > My daughter doesn't like driving too far away from home, which is kind of funny since Okinawa is about 36 miles long by 6 wide, so we've been exploring local places.  We walked along the sea wall one day, went to the beach the next.  Yesterday, she took me up to some pretty rugged place where they like to go diving.  There are caves and coral to explore. I'm not much of a photo chronicler, but here are a couple of shots, the first is a view over the South China Sea (never thought I'd see that!), the second is a collection of she-sells: ​View attachment 250273
> ...


I suspected the possibility, that's why I made sure they were just shells before stashing them in my bag.


----------



## beautress (Mar 15, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Well, if you don't get to the Okinawa aquarium, you can go there vicariously as I posted some pictures of it and some really nice tropical-type fish that hang around in the lovely waters there: Click here, you're there, well a little >>> Sea Fever and the Ocean's Colorful Creatures <<<


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 15, 2019)

007 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 250244
> ...


My daughter took me for my first visit to a cat café.  They had a variety of purebred kittens and to feed them treats cost about $11 for 10 minutes.  If you buy the day pass, it's about $20.  People refreshments were gratis, but no outside food allowed.  Instant friendship, as long as the treats held out.


----------



## beautress (Mar 15, 2019)

007 said:


> We've had two pretty warm days in the 50's up nort' here, and wow did that melt a lot of snow. We actually have lots of bare ground showing, and when the sun got a chance to hit that today it warmed things up even more. I LOVE IT! I'm in Spring time mode now...
> 
> There's been some rain and wind. I was in the shop here today and one gust hit and made the whole building creek and groan. Never heard that before. Made me wonder if it wasn't even a microburst or something.


Glad to hear you finally got some decent weather, 007. That minus twenty stuff is yucky, imho, although some people like it.


----------



## beautress (Mar 15, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Isn't it fun to see how people on the other side of the planet do things we'd never thought of, but seem like fun.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 15, 2019)

beautress said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Oh, boy, howdie!  While very different in many ways, Okinawa is small and there are lots of Americans here.  You can still find a rare place that serves only Japanese, but most businesses sport signage in English as well as Japanese and many of the people speak enough English to do business with us.  
I noticed that almost all the houses have grates or bars on the windows, even several floors up.  I was puzzled because Japan is notorious for being relatively crime free, clean, and polite.  Daughter told me that those are there to prevent typhoon damage.  A lot of buildings look like concrete bunkers and have flat roofs.  I'm guessing they don't have to shed a lot of snow?


----------



## beautress (Mar 15, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I have to confess the day you left I went over to the Earthquake page at USGS, and I'm not sure where, but off the coast of one of Japan's remote islands there was a 4.something quake a hundred miles out. I can't bear to look anymore, but sending up a little prayer that all will be well while you're there. When I was active in my quilt business in Wyoming, one of my favorite quilt fabric suppliers had their cotton quilt fabrics spun and printed in the northern areas of Japan, and one day, the entire city was flattened by an earthquake. Think there were close to a million people there, but most made it through. Right on the shoreline, though, people had homes, and about ten thousand got washed out to sea. That's why if I ever went there it would be a short and sweet trip. Their fabrics were so terribly beautiful, I loved it when the Hoffman boxes arrived from CA, where they were sent to. Not only was it beautiful, it was just good fabric, it needled well, and was so totally lovely in every way.. Well, fortunately a small town doesn't sell fabrics very quickly, so in less than 6 months, they recuperated, rebuilt, spun and printed fabrics every bit as beautiful as before. Only one shop has them around here, but it's 50 miles west of here, so I only go there a couple of times a year. Our local shop has a few bolts from time to time, but styles change, and I like the prints that you can still see on a 1" postage stamp sized fabric, because I do a lot of fine work, but all on the machine.

Those folks get right back up, dust themselves off and start all over again. Kudos to a lovely people there in Japan. And I hope you have the time of your life for the duration of your stay there.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 15, 2019)

beautress said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


Now ya got me thinking about my favorite sailing song and no it's not yo ho me hearties........


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 15, 2019)

_Feel it all with a willing heart
Every stop is a place to start
If you know how to play the part with feeling
I play with feeling_


----------



## beautress (Mar 15, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


REALLY Nice music, Ringel. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## beautress (Mar 15, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> _Feel it all with a willing heart
> Every stop is a place to start
> If you know how to play the part with feeling
> I play with feeling_


Pretty music, Ridgerunner. Thanks!


----------



## beautress (Mar 15, 2019)

Goodness. It's nearly 2 am. here. Stay safe and warm, everyone.


----------



## beautress (Mar 15, 2019)

Sun's up! Happy good weekend, everyone. Trying to figure out how they did this...




​


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 15, 2019)

beautress said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


If you like harmonies.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 15, 2019)

Great news for today, just received word the wife was approved for Medicaid.  Now we have to see if and how much the bank will pre-approve for a home loan once all the documentation is in.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 15, 2019)

beautress said:


> Sun's up! Happy good weekend, everyone. Trying to figure out how they did this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's wild.  I would like to know the technique.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 15, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Great news for today, just received word the wife was approved for Medicaid.  Now we have to see if and how much the bank will pre-approve for a home loan once all the documentation is in.



That should ease the worries re medical bills.  Now we need a good medical report.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 15, 2019)

Yesterday I was getting a head start on packing, packed up a box of DVDs and was labeling it when my shoulder popped again.......  Now it's difficult and painful to even use it, now there's at least a week of down time.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 15, 2019)

A bit of history trivia related to March 15:

The Ides of March is a day on the Roman calendar that corresponds to 15 March. It was marked by several religious observances and was notable for the Romans as a deadline for settling debts. In 44 BC, it became notorious as the date of the assassination of Julius Caesar which made the Ides of March a turning point in Roman history.​
There are are so many important and critical points of history that most of us, maybe all of us, haven't read or have long forgotten.  But I'm pretty sure everybody in the free world, at least those over the age of 30, know of the romance between Julius Caesar and Cleopatra and know the 'et tu Brute?' line from Shakespeare's play related to Caesar's assassination.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 15, 2019)

This is how it's done with cookies.
printed pattern for donut icing - Bing video

They use a tool called a scribe.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 15, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Yesterday I was getting a head start on packing, packed up a box of DVDs and was labeling it when my shoulder popped again.......  Now it's difficult and painful to even use it, now there's at least a week of down time.



Bummer.  What causes that?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 15, 2019)

peach174 said:


> This is how it's done with cookies.
> printed pattern for donut icing - Bing video
> 
> They use a tool called a scribe.



Interesting. But geez, do each cookie manually one at a time?   No thank you.  They are beautiful, real works of art, but not the least more appetizing looking than regular cookies, plus I would be suspicious of so much food coloring from a health standpoint I think.  I'll stick with my cookies that are pretty utilitarian but usually taste great.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 15, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday I was getting a head start on packing, packed up a box of DVDs and was labeling it when my shoulder popped again.......  Now it's difficult and painful to even use it, now there's at least a week of down time.
> ...


My rotator cuffs on both shoulders have split so many times over the years that they can't be repaired.  Every now and then I do something that re-injures one or the other.  Rather painful and mostly puts that arm out of commission for a while, even using a fork, knife or spoon hurts....... alot......


----------



## peach174 (Mar 15, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > This is how it's done with cookies.
> ...



I totally agree with you. 
I was just trying to answer beautress's question on how they might have done those donuts.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 15, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 250430



007 would go nuts with a whole armful of kittens to love.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 15, 2019)

beautress said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


My dad was a great fan of Japan and being in the Marine Corps meant he got here often.  The people are clean and polite, even if they are not particularly fond of "round eyes".  My daughter loves the farmers' markets.  Surprisingly, there is lots of agriculture in a small, densely populated country.  Okinawa is about 1,561 km (970 miles) south of Tokyo.  Okinawans consider themselves to be a different ethnic group than mainland Japanese and are pretty proud of that.  Okinawa is also much more susceptible to monsoons and tsunamis than earthquakes.  I'm planning to bring home some shisa dogs for my place.  

"Shisa is a traditional Ryukyuan cultural artifact and decoration derived from Chinese guardian lions, often seen in similar pairs, resembling a cross between a lion and a dog, from Okinawan mythology. In magic typology, they are sometimes also classified as gargoyle beasts. Shisa are wards, believed to protect from some evils. People place pairs of shisa on their rooftops or flanking the gates to their houses, with the left shisa traditionally having a closed mouth, the right one an open mouth. The open mouth shisa traditionally wards off evil spirits, and the closed mouth shisa keeps good spirits in."


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 15, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Yesterday I was getting a head start on packing, packed up a box of DVDs and was labeling it when my shoulder popped again.......  Now it's difficult and painful to even use it, now there's at least a week of down time.


It really sucks when the light at the end of the tunnel turns out to be another train...


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 15, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday I was getting a head start on packing, packed up a box of DVDs and was labeling it when my shoulder popped again.......  Now it's difficult and painful to even use it, now there's at least a week of down time.
> ...


It'll get better, I just need to get back to doing my daily shoulder exercises which i stopped doing a while ago so really it's my fault for not keeping up.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 15, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Same here.  I think my shoulder issue might be resolved if I had just stuck with exercises  Other things are just so much more interesting though


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 15, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


they literally take 5 - 10 minutes per day, no excuse on my part but laziness......


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 15, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> no excuse on my part but laziness......



Most of my life has evolved around laziness...


----------



## beautress (Mar 15, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


You have my sympathies, Ringel. I fell half a dozen times before my husband passed away, and twice afterward. I finally learned the secret of growing old gracefully: "slow down town, now." The strategy works. No falling, nothing breaks, you're good to go, even if it takes twice as long to get there. I'm so sorry you hurt those rotary cuffs. One of my earliest falls resulted in just that, and I didn't even hit the ground. Unfortunately, I somehow panicked and tore something in my arm. It hurt for two years. That was likely around 5 years ago, and I don't miss not hurting any more, but I still have moments when I pick stuff up. I may have lost a little upper arm strength, but determination means you can take the laundry upstairs if you make two trips per load. lol My doc gave me super-loaded potassium capsules which is illegal to purchase in stores, but it does stop pain on bad days and keeps the cramps away, too, so I don't have to worry about getting addicted to the perfectly horrible-to-swallow horse capsules they are. Growing older really isn't for sissies like me. Wah! No, really, I get by. 

Never mind my old stuff. I hope you have some good non-habit-forming pain meds. And that you take it easy until it heals.


----------



## beautress (Mar 15, 2019)

Thanks all of you for lighting up my life, all. 

I gotta clear the dryer and put the wet whites into the dryer and take half a load upstairs.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 15, 2019)

Okay, the house we really liked and wanted (on the same street we used to live in) no longer shows up on the listings.  It was either sold or removed from the listings, we'll know next week when we meet with our real estate broker.  If not there are a couple in the same area we like and if that doesn't work out we'll probably look in Rio Rancho.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 16, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Me either.  But it's so easy to procrastinate until it's late and you think well tomorrow for sure.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 16, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Montrovant in difficult transition 
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition and for positive trend to continue.
Ringel for healing and Mrs. R facing serious health challenges with resulting financial challenges.
GallantWarrior for healing and wellness.
BigBlackDog aka BBD for healing and wellness
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!

March 16 is Beautress's day as National and Worldwide quilting day.  I can't think about quilts without thinking about certain people including her.    Also thinking about GW over in Japan right now.  I wonder if he knows that the Japanese make some of the most intricate and artistic quilts in the world?

















_


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 16, 2019)

Those are beautiful quilts, Foxy.  I wish I could do work like that but I get impatient.


----------



## beautress (Mar 16, 2019)

Made breakfast in microwave (bless 'em) Scrambled eggs with chopped green onions, a pair of Canadian bacons, and a fluffing of grated mozzarella on top. Substituted a homemade peanut patty for the pancakes because protein just lasts longer, so I won't have to eat till suppertime. The patties were a little on the ooey gooey side because I couldn't find any white corn syrup and substituted maple syrup, which is thin by comparison. I could have cooked them an extra couple of minutes the other day, but thought better of it, and shouldn't have. I need some antioxidants, so will heat up some frozen blueberries in a few minutes Green tea this morning to make the swelling go down some to aid and abet my little homeopathic  adrenal support under-the-tongue tabs. Got 6 more 14" squares done on the latest charity quilt but had to quit because of foot swelling.

Hope every one has a good Saturday. I'm stickin' in the house till my feet stop swelling. That's gonna take about a half gallon more of green tea. It is slow, but it has helped in the past. Back up to the sewing machine. Big hug to everybody! Prayers up for everyone who needs 'em!


----------



## beautress (Mar 16, 2019)

Thanks for showing those lovely works of art, Foxfyre. I just now saw the eye candy! I hope this means thumbs up and not something bad. >>> 
(I'm so not modern I never know. I posted one of those I wasn't acquainted with one day, and the next time I saw it, it was attached to a little naughty word.) That was years ago, but it made me cautious.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 16, 2019)

beautress said:


> Thanks for showing those lovely works of art, Foxfyre. I just now saw the eye candy! I hope this means thumbs up and not something bad. >>>
> (I'm so not modern I never know. I posted one of those I wasn't acquainted with one day, and the next time I saw it, it was attached to a little naughty word.) That was years ago, but it made me cautious.



I would take it as a thumbs up or at least not something naughty.

Re feet swelling, I have had problems with that for decades, but found some compression socks that really pretty much eliminate it or at least signiicantly decrease it.  My problem is more ankle and calves than feet but they work in in area of the lower extremities.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## saveliberty (Mar 16, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> My daughter took me for my first visit to a cat café.  They had a variety of purebred kittens and to feed them treats cost about $11 for 10 minutes.  If you buy the day pass, it's about $20.  People refreshments were gratis, but no outside food allowed.  Instant friendship, as long as the treats held out.



Cat prostitutes?  Well I never....


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 16, 2019)

beautress said:


> Sun's up! Happy good weekend, everyone. Trying to figure out how they did this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty sure it involves unicorns.


----------



## 007 (Mar 16, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 250430


OH... MY... GAWD... HOW CUTE ARE THEY? I WANT ONE...!!!


----------



## 007 (Mar 16, 2019)

Went to a St Patty's Day parade in a tiny little town just east of me. Parade was short but interesting. You know you're in Podunk, Wisconsin when the guy dressed like a TROUT is the biggest hit...


----------



## 007 (Mar 16, 2019)

007 said:


> Went to a St Patty's Day parade in a tiny little town just east of me. Parade was short but interesting. You know you're in Podunk, Wisconsin when the guy dressed like a TROUT is the biggest hit...


OK... I just see a big red X instead of my pic. The only thing I can think that could be wrong is the board is limiting the file size, so... going to shrink it in photoshop and check out my theory...






... yep... that was it. The board has a limit on file size.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 16, 2019)

I'll be hit and miss tomorrow because it is the cook the one home cooked meal they get every week for Aunt Betty and Dana plus we watch a good movie.

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Montrovant in difficult transition 
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition and for positive trend to continue.
Ringel for healing and Mrs. R facing serious health challenges with resulting financial challenges.
GallantWarrior for healing and wellness.
BigBlackDog aka BBD for healing and wellness
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!_
_
*Happy St. Patty's Day tomorrow everybody!*




_


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 17, 2019)

007 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Went to a St Patty's Day parade in a tiny little town just east of me. Parade was short but interesting. You know you're in Podunk, Wisconsin when the guy dressed like a TROUT is the biggest hit...
> ...



Probably thought it was a float.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 17, 2019)

Irish blessing....bogo on corned beef


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 17, 2019)

A little Saint Patricks day humor.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 17, 2019)

Sunday morning!....Was busy and forgot yesterday's cartoon.

Haven't posted a Popeye 'toon, so here goes.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 17, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> Irish blessing....bogo on corned beef



I'll pass on a lot of corned beef, but I love love LOVE a good reuben sandwich.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 17, 2019)

Wait!  St Patrick's Day was yesterday.  Oh, guess not...
My daughter reminded me that I'll most likely arrive the day before when I leave here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 18, 2019)

Yesterday's activities included a couple of visits to local historical sites.  One note: just about everything in the area was destroyed during WWII so most of the stoneworks, castles, etc are reconstructions.  The Japanese, or in this case, Okinawans, are deeply vested in their history.  First, we went to the location where the actual Battle of Okinawa, otherwise known as Hacksaw Ridge, happened.  Guess I'll have to revisit the history in order to understand why anyone would climb that kind of incline when they might have gone around.  Then we visited the recently re-opened Shurijo Castle Park.  There were lots of beautiful objects representative of the period arts on display, as well as the death paintings of the Okinawan kings.  The kings' paintings were all reproductions based on pre-war illustrations because all of them were destroyed.  It was still an interesting visit, including a walk through the gardens.
Here are a couple of photos, the first is from Hacksaw Ridge and includes a pair of photos from the 2016 film of the same name, the second was a warning sign in the gardens informing visitors to not disturb the habu-tat:


----------



## beautress (Mar 18, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Yesterday's activities included a couple of visits to local historical sites.  One note: just about everything in the area was destroyed during WWII so most of the stoneworks, castles, etc are reconstructions.  The Japanese, or in this case, Okinawans, are deeply vested in their history.  First, we went to the location where the actual Battle of Okinawa, otherwise known as Hacksaw Ridge, happened.  Guess I'll have to revisit the history in order to understand why anyone would climb that kind of incline when they might have gone around.  Then we visited the recently re-opened Shurijo Castle Park.  There were lots of beautiful objects representative of the period arts on display, as well as the death paintings of the Okinawan kings.  The kings' paintings were all reproductions based on pre-war illustrations because all of them were destroyed.  It was still an interesting visit, including a walk through the gardens.
> Here are a couple of photos, the first is from Hacksaw Ridge and includes a pair of photos from the 2016 film of the same name, the second was a warning sign in the gardens informing visitors to not disturb the habu-tat:
> View attachment 250959 View attachment 250960


Thanks for sharing that, gallantwarrior.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 18, 2019)

Today my wife and I celebrated our 58th wedding anniversary. We had our first big fight of the year when I said we would go to Taco Bell for our big dinner.  I had to settle for Outback.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 18, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> Today my wife and I celebrated our 58th wedding anniversary. We had our first big fight of the year when I said we would go to Taco Bell for our big dinner. I had to settle for Outback.



Congratulations Hoss!!! Quite an accomplishment you and the little Missus have racked up... Best of luck in the coming year my cyber phriend...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 18, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> Today my wife and I celebrated our 58th wedding anniversary. We had our first big fight of the year when I said we would go to Taco Bell for our big dinner.  I had to settle for Outback.


Congratulations to you and the Mrs., Hoss!  58 years?  with the same person?  Kudos!  I wouldn't have settled for Taco Bell, either.  Hell, Outback would have been a stretch.
An aside: yesterday the kids decided to treat the family to Taco Bell (available at the BX).  First time this whole trip I've had...ahem, digestive issues.  And I've been eating loads of the local specialties.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 19, 2019)

Hi guys,
Sorry I have been MIA but things happen and I'm not able to deal with it like I used to. Doc said I have ptsd and put me on anti depressants, and I am also on Nexium now too, plus they upped my Ropinerole because my RLS is getting worse. Usually it only happens at anight when I go to be but now its during the day. I nap alot, or rather, try to. Not getting any sleep is affecting me too. In short.....no good news as usual. Just more of the same so I figure its best I don't talk about it at all because its such a downer and y'all seem to be up more than down in this dark place I now call home.

But..I'm still here. Just wanted to let ya know. Tryin'. Really am although I think I am losing the battle. maybe the anti depressants will make me so mellow I won't give a damn about anything. Is that worse? Fixing to find out, I guess.

Hugs


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 19, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Hi guys,
> Sorry I have been MIA but things happen and I'm not able to deal with it like I used to. Doc said I have ptsd and put me on anti depressants, and I am also on Nexium now too, plus they upped my Ropinerole because my RLS is getting worse. Usually it only happens at anight when I go to be but now its during the day. I nap alot, or rather, try to. Not getting any sleep is affecting me too. In short.....no good news as usual. Just more of the same so I figure its best I don't talk about it at all because its such a downer and y'all seem to be up more than down in this dark place I now call home.
> 
> But..I'm still here. Just wanted to let ya know. Tryin'. Really am although I think I am losing the battle. maybe the anti depressants will make me so mellow I won't give a damn about anything. Is that worse? Fixing to find out, I guess.
> ...



Hopefully the new meds just need some time to work for you, Gracie.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 19, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> Today my wife and I celebrated our 58th wedding anniversary. We had our first big fight of the year when I said we would go to Taco Bell for our big dinner.  I had to settle for Outback.



That's wonderful Hossfly.  It is so great having all that wonderful history together, the really good times, the really bad times, all of it, especially if you have kids, grandkids, great grandkids etc.

Hombre and my problem with celebrating our anniversary is that we got married on Valentine's Day and in Albuquerque we just won't fight the crowds to go out on the actual day.  Nobody takes reservations for fewer than eight on Valentine's Day so the wait times to get a table anywhere are just longer than we have the patience to wait anymore.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 19, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


>



I am confused why boobs were drawn, but not a face.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 19, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Hi guys,
> Sorry I have been MIA but things happen and I'm not able to deal with it like I used to. Doc said I have ptsd and put me on anti depressants, and I am also on Nexium now too, plus they upped my Ropinerole because my RLS is getting worse. Usually it only happens at anight when I go to be but now its during the day. I nap alot, or rather, try to. Not getting any sleep is affecting me too. In short.....no good news as usual. Just more of the same so I figure its best I don't talk about it at all because its such a downer and y'all seem to be up more than down in this dark place I now call home.
> 
> But..I'm still here. Just wanted to let ya know. Tryin'. Really am although I think I am losing the battle. maybe the anti depressants will make me so mellow I won't give a damn about anything. Is that worse? Fixing to find out, I guess.
> ...



B-r-e-a-t-h-e


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 19, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Hi guys,
> Sorry I have been MIA but things happen and I'm not able to deal with it like I used to. Doc said I have ptsd and put me on anti depressants, and I am also on Nexium now too, plus they upped my Ropinerole because my RLS is getting worse. Usually it only happens at anight when I go to be but now its during the day. I nap alot, or rather, try to. Not getting any sleep is affecting me too. In short.....no good news as usual. Just more of the same so I figure its best I don't talk about it at all because its such a downer and y'all seem to be up more than down in this dark place I now call home.
> 
> But..I'm still here. Just wanted to let ya know. Tryin'. Really am although I think I am losing the battle. maybe the anti depressants will make me so mellow I won't give a damn about anything. Is that worse? Fixing to find out, I guess.
> ...



You've been through this before Gracie and you survived.  I hate that you are depressed and miserable, and my prayer is that this too shall pass.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 19, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Priorities?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 19, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Hi guys,
> Sorry I have been MIA but things happen and I'm not able to deal with it like I used to. Doc said I have ptsd and put me on anti depressants, and I am also on Nexium now too, plus they upped my Ropinerole because my RLS is getting worse. Usually it only happens at anight when I go to be but now its during the day. I nap alot, or rather, try to. Not getting any sleep is affecting me too. In short.....no good news as usual. Just more of the same so I figure its best I don't talk about it at all because its such a downer and y'all seem to be up more than down in this dark place I now call home.
> 
> But..I'm still here. Just wanted to let ya know. Tryin'. Really am although I think I am losing the battle. maybe the anti depressants will make me so mellow I won't give a damn about anything. Is that worse? Fixing to find out, I guess.
> ...


Hugs to you, Gracie.  You know I'm always hanging out in spirit.  I do wish I could give you strength and more than words for support.  I hope the new meds help.  Much love and best to you and Mr. G.
Lee


----------



## Big Black Dog (Mar 19, 2019)

Seen a Robin in my yard so in my way of thinking, officially it’s SPRING!!!  Thank God.  It’s been a long, cold, hard winter here.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 19, 2019)

It's been above freezing at home while I'm on vacation.  It'll be a total mess when I get back, but Spring has sprung in Alaska, I'm sure.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 19, 2019)

Things are moving along on the house front, the credit union approved us for $179,500, VA no money down.  Already have a list of homes from our real estate broker to look at and have gone through the list and picked out the ones we're interested in.  Will look at 4 or 5 tomorrow then I'll look at some more on Thursday while the wife is having chemo done.
And as I thought the ones that are in good shape and fit our price range are mostly Rio Rancho and SW Albuquerque.  The one I really like is up at the northern most part of Rio off of Rte 550.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Mar 20, 2019)

The little one got home late today from school.  I wondered what delayed the bus, and figured it was likely some sort of mechanical problem.  When she got home, the little one explained that one of the kids from her elementary school brought a gun on the bus.  He apparently told some other kids about it, and one of them told the bus driver or a teacher.  That led to a delay, naturally, as teachers, police, and "a man in a suit" came to their bus and the child with the gun was taken off.

Thankfully, from the little one's description, it sounds like a young kid showing off rather than any sort of potential shooter situation.  I'm not certain how she would have found out, but the little one said the gun was unloaded.  It's still not something I like hearing.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 20, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> The little one got home late today from school.  I wondered what delayed the bus, and figured it was likely some sort of mechanical problem.  When she got home, the little one explained that one of the kids from her elementary school brought a gun on the bus.  He apparently told some other kids about it, and one of them told the bus driver or a teacher.  That led to a delay, naturally, as teachers, police, and "a man in a suit" came to their bus and the child with the gun was taken off.
> 
> Thankfully, from the little one's description, it sounds like a young kid showing off rather than any sort of potential shooter situation.  I'm not certain how she would have found out, but the little one said the gun was unloaded.  It's still not something I like hearing.


Lot's of kids like showing off stuff like this.  The fact that there is so much media coverage and adult over reaction when it happens just adds to the cachet and the thrill of danger.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 20, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > The little one got home late today from school.  I wondered what delayed the bus, and figured it was likely some sort of mechanical problem.  When she got home, the little one explained that one of the kids from her elementary school brought a gun on the bus.  He apparently told some other kids about it, and one of them told the bus driver or a teacher.  That led to a delay, naturally, as teachers, police, and "a man in a suit" came to their bus and the child with the gun was taken off.
> ...



I don't think that schools really feel they can overreact to something like that, and I don't blame them.  I certainly don't trust that some random 4th or 5th grader will act safely with a gun on the bus with the little one.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 20, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Depends on how the kid's been raised.  Although, if the parents have actually taken the time and made the effort to train a child in proper gun safety, they child would not have access to the firearms, and said child would know better than to take a gun to school, or anywhere else.  My daughter was very gun safety conscious by the time she was five.  She even helped train other kids at the range (under adult supervision).  When I was teaching concealed carry classes, she would take down, clean, and reassemble my Colt 1911. But under no circumstances would she have shown off at home, or by removing the guns from the house.
When I refer to over-reaction I mean the so-called zero tolerance where a child will be suspended or expelled for even biting his pop tart into a gun like shape.  Common sense seems to go out the window with zero tolerance policies.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 20, 2019)

I saw the first crocuses in bloom today!  There they were, all in yellow and white hard against a curbsrone on a street downtown.  There must have been just enough warmth from the surrounding hardscape to coax them out and have them blossom.

The maple sugar groves in the county have begun their busy season.  Not long ago you could spy gray steel buckets attached to the trunks of the sugar maples.  These days, they attach bright blue or yellow plastic hoses leading downhill to the sugar houses.  Steam rises from these little sugar shacks where the sap is boiled and condensed forming maple syrup.

Those who know and taste the difference between real maple syrup and factory syrup wil always opt for the former.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 20, 2019)

I didn't take it but I thought this was an amazing photo with the storm clouds as a backdrop:






This is 'The King of Wings", one of hundreds of such natural works of art in the Bisti/De-Na-Zin Wilderness in the northwestern corner of New Mexico.

Some other shots:


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 20, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> I saw the first crocuses in bloom today!  There they were, all in yellow and white hard against a curbsrone on a street downtown.  There must have been just enough warmth from the surrounding hardscape to coax them out and have them blossom.
> 
> The maple sugar groves in the county have begun their busy season.  Not long ago you could spy gray steel buckets attached to the trunks of the sugar maples.  These days, they attach bright blue or yellow plastic hoses leading downhill to the sugar houses.  Steam rises from these little sugar shacks where the sap is boiled and condensed forming maple syrup.
> 
> Those who know and taste the difference between real maple syrup and factory syrup wil always opt for the former.


You see similar set ups here for collecting birch sap to make birch syrup.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 20, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > I saw the first crocuses in bloom today!  There they were, all in yellow and white hard against a curbsrone on a street downtown.  There must have been just enough warmth from the surrounding hardscape to coax them out and have them blossom.
> ...


Birch?  I’ve never heard of Birch syrup!  Where can I get some?


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 20, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


From birch sap........


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 20, 2019)

Started looking at homes up in northern Rio Rancho at 1:30 then one down in old NW ABQ, great views but small or really old houses.  Finally looked in Jade Park next to our old neighborhood and we may have found close to what we're looking for and it's only $139 on a large corner lot.  It's in the same area we like and really has little to do other than replace the carpet with Pergo style flooring and some painting.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 20, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Here's one website.  Lot's of other possibilities, too.
Alaska Birch Syrup & Wild Harvest Products | Birch Water, Chaga, Wild Berry Jams.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## williepete (Mar 21, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


>



My first courses in the laws of physics.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Mar 21, 2019)

Just hauled all the necessary info down to the accountant’s office.  Will find out how much freedom and liberty is going to cost me in the next few days.  Did I mention that I just love tax season.  LOL.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 21, 2019)

Well we signed the "initial" contract on the house today, have to see if the seller will accept our terms.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 21, 2019)

Time grows short here now.  There's two flights currently scheduled to depart for Alaska tomorrow.  I would rather stretch this visit as long as I can, and I might yet have to wait a couple of days the way Space A travel works.  But I do have to get back to my life and keep earning my keep.  Just being with my family was nice enough.  I have a better idea of how the family dynamics function and although I don't agree with a few things, I keep my mouth shut.  My daughter and I have a lot of things in common and the girls are growing up way too fast.  While the older girl has ambitions, the younger one is more typical in not having a specific course planned yet.  The younger girl loves animals, though, so I might convince her to spend a summer with me once I retire.  It would be nice knowing that at least one of the young people would be interested in having the farm eventually.
It's been consistently above freezing at home so I expect the usual breakup mess when I get back.  Lots of dirt, wet, and a driveway that could suck the backhoe down and bury it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 22, 2019)

The seller has accepted our offer so now we move on to the inspections and loan finalization.  
Also just got home from Albuquerque, wiped out but too sore and too tired to sleep right now not to mention my face hurts, sinus infection.  Yes I was at the VA all morning getting it checked out while the wife was in chemo.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 22, 2019)

The wife was emotionally fixated on the house across the street from where we used to live, problem is the roof is bad and all the utilities had been removed so even the VA won't touch it with one of their reno loans.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 22, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> The seller has accepted our offer so now we move on to the inspections and loan finalization.
> Also just got home from Albuquerque, wiped out but too sore and too tired to sleep right now not to mention my face hurts, sinus infection.  Yes I was at the VA all morning getting it checked out while the wife was in chemo.



Hopefully this will be your last major ordeal.  Wish there was something more to do than just care.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 22, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The seller has accepted our offer so now we move on to the inspections and loan finalization.
> ...


Thanks but that's more than enough.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 22, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



You have our prayers for both of you, and our support when needed.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 22, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> The seller has accepted our offer so now we move on to the inspections and loan finalization.
> Also just got home from Albuquerque, wiped out but too sore and too tired to sleep right now not to mention my face hurts, sinus infection.  Yes I was at the VA all morning getting it checked out while the wife was in chemo.


Fingers crossed that this will be your last move and that you and Mrs. R get settled in with little inconvenience.  Do you still have your cats?


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 22, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The seller has accepted our offer so now we move on to the inspections and loan finalization.
> ...


Thanks and yes we still have our "children"......   The landlady made sure they were fed while we were gone.


----------



## 007 (Mar 22, 2019)

I love Fridays so I can get my fix of fresh cheese curds. Yeah... good ole Wisconsin, the dairy state... was raised on cheese...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 22, 2019)

007 said:


> I love Fridays so I can get my fix of fresh cheese curds. Yeah... good ole Wisconsin, the dairy state... was raised on cheese...


Yay cheese season.  I make squeaky cheese curds sometimes.  Reminds me, the kids are coming next month and cheese season will start soon after.  Oh, goody, more work to fill my day...


----------



## 007 (Mar 22, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > I love Fridays so I can get my fix of fresh cheese curds. Yeah... good ole Wisconsin, the dairy state... was raised on cheese...
> ...


It's always cheese season in Wisconsin, pard... 

I figure you're referring to up in Alaska though, and making goat cheese? I'd love to try some squeaky goat cheese curds! Sounds great man. Making cheese is an art. My grandpa was a manager of a dairy plant that made cheese. I've even ate super fresh cheese curds right out of the vat.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 22, 2019)

007 said:


> I love Fridays so I can get my fix of fresh cheese curds. Yeah... good ole Wisconsin, the dairy state... was raised on cheese...


I bet they go good with this.......

To counteract the effects of the cheese.......


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 22, 2019)

007 said:


> I love Fridays so I can get my fix of fresh cheese curds. Yeah... good ole Wisconsin, the dairy state... was raised on cheese...



More than likely that is pretty good cheese and not to binding...  If you know what I mean...


----------



## beautress (Mar 22, 2019)

What a busy day! Started out with finishing quilting another 14" square for my little quilt-as-you-go lifelong project. lol
Long-lost nephew called so I spent most of the day with him. 

Not much to contribute today, but I had a small rash that was itchy and driving me crazy. Then I remembered back when I was 4 years old, my grandma made a paste of some soda and put it on a little burn I had. Cooled it right off. So I ran to the net and loaded "List medicinal uses of baking soda. This was the longest list I found, written by a homemaker who'd recently "gone natural" and found out it was economical too. Details and links that actually work: 36 Uses for Baking Soda




*36 Uses for Baking Soda*

*I Personal Care*

*1. Freshen your breath*
Mix 1 tsp of baking soda in a glass of water. Swish, spit, and rinse. Easy mouth wash that neutralizes odors.

*2. Polish your teeth*
Many people will use baking soda as a natural toothpaste. There is some concern, however, that baking soda can be too abrasive for everyday use (although there are plenty of people who swear by it), but even using it from time to time to help polish and whiten teeth is simple and effective. I’ll add a little baking soda to my normal homemade toothpaste every few weeks when I want a little boost.

*3. Make your own deodorant*
Some people will just sprinkle on baking soda as a natural deodorant. For my sensitive skin this is too much, but it is a key ingredient in my deodorant recipe that I love.

*4. Gently exfoliate*
Here’s a simple way to gently get rid of dead skin: Mix 3 parts of baking soda to 1 part water. Rub gently in a circular motion and then rinse clean.

*5. Relieve Skin Irritation*
Add a cup of baking soda to bathwater to soften your skin and relieve skin irritations.

*6. Relieve heartburn and more*
Baking soda is a safe antacid.

*7. Relieve insect bites*
Make a simple paste of water and baking soda and apply as a salve onto affected skin.

*8. No ‘Poo*
Many swear by the simplicity of baking soda as shampoo that’s finished off with an Apple Cider Vinegar rinse. Learn more about ‘No Pooing here. But also keep in mind how this might affect the pH of your scalp.

*9. Keep your brushes and combs clean*
Baking soda is great to help naturally remove oils, build up, and residue on your combs and brushes. Simply soak in a solution of water and baking soda (about 1 tsp of baking soda to a cup of water). Rinse and dry thoroughly.

*10. Relieve Diaper Rash*
Put two tablespoons of baking soda in your baby’s bathwater to help relieve rashes. (Poor baby!)

*11. Pamper your feet*
Soaking your feet in a baking soda solution will help soothe and soften tired feet. Mix 3 tablespoons of baking soda into a small tub of warm water and soak.

*Sparkle Cleaning*

*12. Easy DIY soft scrub*
How easy? Sprinkle some baking soda on your tubs, sinks, or tile and then wipe with a clean damp washcloth. Rinse and dry. You can also make a paste by mixing water and baking soda before hand.

*13. Simple Floor Cleaner*
This is great for tile floors: Use 1/2 cup baking soda in a bucket of warm water to help mop and clean floors.

*14. Cut grease naturally*
Add a heaping scoop of baking soda to your normal dish soap and let soak for a while. Baking soda helps gut grease and make it easier to clean.

*15. Simple Air Freshener*
Ironically, most air fresheners on the market are full of toxic chemicals that you shouldn’t breathe. Luckily, you can make this super easy air freshener using baking soda and a few drops of your favorite essential oils.

*16. Easy Microwave Cleanup*
Sprinkle some baking soda on a damp cloth and gently scrub away any microwave mess. Cleans and deodorizes. Win win.

*17. Polish Silver Flatware*
Another simple paste of 3 parts baking soda to 1 part water can be rubbed onto silver flatware with a clean cloth or sponge. Rinse and dry. And bask in the shine!

*18.Baking Soda Oven Cleaner*
Sprinkle baking soda over the bottom surface of your oven. Spray with a water bottle to dampen the baking soda. Let this mixture sit over night and then scrub in the morning. Rinse thoroughly.

*19. Clean Crayons from Walls*
Apply baking soda to a slightly wet cloth and rub lightly. Wipe off with a clean, dry cloth.

*20. Boost Your Laundry Detergent*
Adding baking soda to your laundry helps soften the water making clothes cleaner, fresher, and softer! Add 1/2 cup of baking soda to your laundry to extend detergent

*21. Soak Cloth Diapers*
Dissolve 1/2 cup of baking soda into 2 quarts of warm water and soak diaper thoroughly before going through the wash for a better clean.

*22. Remove oil and Grease*
Sprinkle baking soda on top of oil and grease stains in your garage. Scrub with a wet brush.

*23. Deodorize The Refrigerator*
Place an open box in the back of your refrigerator to help neutralize odors. Just be sure to change the box every couple of months.

*24. Unclog Drains*
Forget the Drano. Use baking soda and vinegar to unclog your drains.

*25. Deodorize Garbage Cans*
Simply sprinkle some baking soda on the bottom of your trash cans to help keep bad smells away.

*26. Carpet Deodorizer*
Sprinkle baking soda on your carpet and let sit overnight. Sweep up what you can and then use a vaccum to suck up the rest.

*27. Freshen Coat Closets*
Place an open box on the shelf in your closet to keep odors at bay and freshen the air and fabrics.

*28. Absorb Toilet Odors*
Add a cup of baking soda to the toilet and leave it for an hour before flushing. It will clean the toilet and absorb the odor.

*29. Deodorize Cutting Boards*
Sprinkle the cutting board with baking soda, scrub, rinse.

*30. Deodorize Garbage Disposals*
To help eliminate odors slowly pour baking soda down your drain while simultaneously running warm water.

*31. Deodorize Litter Boxes*
Cover the bottom of the pan with baking soda, then fill as usual with litter. To freshen between changes, sprinkle baking soda on top of the litter after a thorough cleaning.​
*32. Remove Odors from Your Hands*
Simply rub your hands with baking soda and water to get rid of strong odors like garlic or onion.
*33. Keep Flowers Fresher Longer*
Keep cut flowers fresh longer by adding a teaspoon of baking soda to the water in the vase.

*34. Neutralize Gassy Beans*
Sprinkle a teaspoon of baking soda in the water when you soak beans to prevent gassy issue and improve digestion.

*35. Produce Wash*
Mix a quarter of a cup of baking soda in a sink full of water. Wash your fruits and vegetables in the solution, then rinse with clean water.

*36. Keep Ants Out*
Mix up equal parts of baking soda and salt together. Then, sprinkle the mixture wherever you see the ants coming in.


----------



## beautress (Mar 22, 2019)

blackhawk said:


>



I just can't stop laughing ! ! !  That's so Miss Piccolo! 
           ​


----------



## 007 (Mar 22, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > I love Fridays so I can get my fix of fresh cheese curds. Yeah... good ole Wisconsin, the dairy state... was raised on cheese...
> ...


True... it's not... never had that problem eating fresh curd.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 23, 2019)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


I'd offer to send you some squeaky curds but if they "age" they lose their squeak.  You can buy super nice cheese curds at the State Fair every here, though.  
Yes, I refer to my own personal cheese season, after the kids are weaned and before the does start drying off after breeding.  I've got one smoked provolone left from my last season and it smells wonderful!  I'm waiting for a suitable occasion to breach that baby.  Maybe when I decant my first new batch of mead?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 23, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > I love Fridays so I can get my fix of fresh cheese curds. Yeah... good ole Wisconsin, the dairy state... was raised on cheese...
> ...


Cheese in any quantity or any type doesn't bind me up at all.  Might be because I make and eat so much.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 23, 2019)

I'm waiting to see if my ride back home will leave tonight, or not.  If a direct flight is unavailable, flights into Travis AFB in Cali leave almost daily.  I can always book a commercial flight out of Sacramento if I have to go that direction first.  In the meantime, I've made another loaf of sourdough bread for dinner and a batch of sourdough chocolate cupcakes to leave with the family.  I had to borrow an extra bag from my daughter to haul home all the souvenirs and gifts I got while I was here.  
Yesterday we went to Okinawa World where they highlight Okinawan arts and crafts as well as feature a Habu Museum.  Not exactly a petting zoo, that one. 
My daughter and I bing-watched the last few seasons of "Game of Thrones" in preparation for the last season next month.  We turned the remote control back over to the SIL so he can watch something he likes.  It must be a great imposition on the man o'the house to have some visitor co-opt his remote controls.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 23, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Montrovant in difficult transition 
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition and for positive trend to continue.
Ringel for healing and Mrs. R facing serious health challenges in difficult transition
GallantWarrior for healing and wellness.
BigBlackDog aka BBD for healing and wellness
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!

*And a couple of days ago the first day of spring snuck by us  (snuck is a word in Texas and New Mexico)*



_


----------



## 007 (Mar 23, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Yup it does lose it's "squeak." I appreciate the thought though, bro.

Yeah those curds come straight from the cheese plant here in town, they're squeaky fresh every Friday and sold locally. They have a store front at the plant too, and they make all different kinds of cheese. I'm a kid in a candy store when I go down there. I especially love their salsa jack, man that's good, toasted in sammich with a hot bowl of tomato soup!

Hope you get home without much hassle.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 23, 2019)

They dropped the direct flight to Alaska so I'm back to watching the "schedule".  Might be a trip to Travis AFB or they might add the Alaska flight back tomorrow.  That's the adventure traveling Space A.  I was pleased to think of flying on another C-17.  Hell, how many aircraft can you toss out your Thermarest and rack out?  No windows, so no window seats; no aisles, no aisle seats; the cold is tough to take but worth the trade off.  You just dress and pack appropriately.  I don't have to be back to work until midnight Wed-Thur and we're a day behind in Alaska.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 23, 2019)

I haz founded the Spring!


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 23, 2019)

Has anyone any idea where in windows 10 your favorites internet pages are stored. I cannot find a folder named favorites in the windows 10 directory, and I want to save my favorites list to a backup file on a usb stick in case I loose my favorites list on my computer. This may happen if I update to Microsoft edge which twitter keeps prompting me to do.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 23, 2019)

Saturday morning!...Got my first order in just two minutes.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 23, 2019)

We have a LOT of friends and relatives in Texas and they report that Texas is having its most stunning bluebonnet bloom in decades this spring:


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 23, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> Has anyone any idea where in windows 10 your favorites internet pages are stored. I cannot find a folder named favorites in the windows 10 directory, and I want to save my favorites list to a backup file on a usb stick in case I loose my favorites list on my computer. This may happen if I update to Microsoft edge which twitter keeps prompting me to do.



I believe they are stored in your browser Dajjal.  So if you change browsers, you will have to create new favorites on the new browser.  Your old browser will keep your favorites until you remove them though, so you can just copy and paste the URLs from there to your new one and then create a new favorite on the new browser.  I have Edge, AOL, Google Chrome, and DuckDuckGo on my computer and you have to create favorites on each one.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 23, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone any idea where in windows 10 your favorites internet pages are stored. I cannot find a folder named favorites in the windows 10 directory, and I want to save my favorites list to a backup file on a usb stick in case I loose my favorites list on my computer. This may happen if I update to Microsoft edge which twitter keeps prompting me to do.
> ...



Gdam it, I have a very long list of favorites. Quite a few are links to youtube music videos, I do not want to loose that list.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 23, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Well as your go to I.T. person, I'm really not the one you would go to if you know what I mean.  So maybe somebody will chime in today with more information?


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 23, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Thanks, its ok, I did a search in windows 10 and found the file in   C:/users/username/Favorites


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 23, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> We have a LOT of friends and relatives in Texas and they report that Texas is having its most stunning bluebonnet bloom in decades this spring:



So its global blooming now?


----------



## beautress (Mar 23, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> Has anyone any idea where in windows 10 your favorites internet pages are stored. I cannot find a folder named favorites in the windows 10 directory, and I want to save my favorites list to a backup file on a usb stick in case I loose my favorites list on my computer. This may happen if I update to Microsoft edge which twitter keeps prompting me to do.


I think there's a star in the upper right hand side of the screen on the level with the where you are link is. I'm not sure how you do that, though.


----------



## beautress (Mar 23, 2019)

​


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 23, 2019)

I really have been slipping the last few weeks.  I won't chalk it up to getting older but only that I have been intensely busy the last couple of months.

But. . .not only did I fail to note the arrival of spring a couple of days ago, but I failed to note the beautiful full moon that same day.  The March full moon is the worm moon to announce the awakening of the creatures of the summer gardens which doesn't sound too romantic, but there are lots of other names to use instead:

The more northern Native American tribes knew the March full moon as the Crow Moon when the cawing of crows signaled the end of winter; or the Crust Moon because the snow cover becomes crusted from thawing by day and freezing at night, or the Sap Moon marking the time of tapping maple trees. Other names include the Chaste Moon and the Death (of winter) Moon.  The early Christian settlers also called this the Lenten Moon and considered it the last moon of winter.

And with that, good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.  No change in the vigil list.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 24, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone any idea where in windows 10 your favorites internet pages are stored. I cannot find a folder named favorites in the windows 10 directory, and I want to save my favorites list to a backup file on a usb stick in case I loose my favorites list on my computer. This may happen if I update to Microsoft edge which twitter keeps prompting me to do.
> ...


He probably means backup storage location and if you do back up your bookmarks and settings you can just import to a new or reinstalled browser.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 24, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Yea ! I sorted that, but I now have another issue. I have ordered a wimshurst machine to cleanse my aura of negative astral entities. NO REALLY.
I attended a lecture at the spiritualist association in the 1970s and the lecturer said if you apply a static charge to a person hearing voices it can remove negative astral entities from their aura and stop the voices.
I have heard voices in my ears for fifty years and I would love to get rid of them, but I am not sure how to safely expose myself to a static electric charge. It seems wimshurst machines with storage jars can pack a punch.
I had in mind trying to build up a small charge to start with and then increasing it if it is not too unpleasant.

After charging myself up I am going to touch the bathroom taps to earth myself and remove any charge before using my computer again because I believe static can fry it.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 24, 2019)

I just copied my favorites file to a usb stick and there were 488 items. I thought it was a long list, ha, ha,


----------



## williepete (Mar 24, 2019)

gallantwarrior

airplanemechanic

Do you guys have this jacket...yet?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 24, 2019)

williepete said:


> gallantwarrior
> 
> airplanemechanic
> 
> Do you guys have this jacket...yet?



The only one of us to whom it would apply is gallantwarrior but it probably would be a really appropriate gift for him.  

I forget williepete:  are you also in aircraft maintenance?


----------



## williepete (Mar 24, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> I forget williepete: are you also in aircraft maintenance?



I'm not smart enough. I'm a retired pilot. The amount of data an aircraft mechanic has to master dwarfs what a pilot has to know. 

I trusted my life to aircraft mechanics for 43 years. Words cannot express the gratitude and admiration I have for them. They keep countless people safe every second of every day. They are the Salt of the Earth.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 24, 2019)

williepete said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I forget williepete: are you also in aircraft maintenance?
> ...


I am so going to put that up as a screen saver at work.  There are a few of us who like to express our personalities by altering the screen savers, this one will probably last until the boss sees it.  He'll take it down because it might offend pilots.
But giving credit where credit is due, I doubt I could figure out those maps pilots use, at least without much study.


----------



## williepete (Mar 24, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> But giving credit where credit is due, I doubt I could figure out those maps pilots use, at least without much study.



With enough bananas, you can train a chimp to fly. Trust me. I've done it.

I teach ground school part time in my retirement.
I teach aircraft systems, avionics and procedures to pilots.
(Read: I toss bananas to chimpanzees).

Up on the 4th floor, aircraft mechanics undergo rigorous instruction. I often go upstairs to flesh out an inquiry. I've developed a relationship with the maintenance instructors up there. Whenever I can, I sit in on the maintenance classes.

I teach kick ass classes to pilots that I'm proud of but when I sit in a maintenance class, I feel like this:


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 24, 2019)

williepete said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > But giving credit where credit is due, I doubt I could figure out those maps pilots use, at least without much study.
> ...


Until recently, I was teaching aviation maintenance at University of Alaska.  My move out of the Anchorage area limits the amount of time I have to do that any longer.  I specialized in hydraulics, landing gear systems, turbine engines, and auxiliary systems.  As long as I taught, I was the only instructor who still worked full time on aircraft.  I love the big Boeings and Airbuses.  I also worked on DC-10s and MD-11s and caught the tail end of the DC-8 era.  When UAA acquired a B727 that FedEx retired, there were only two or three instructors who knew much about it.  Unfortunately, the school just doesn't have the equipment needed to keep up with that old plane.  The UAA Aviation facility is located at a general aviation airport built on an old landfill in Anchorage so it was quite a show when the landed the B727 there..
b727 landing on merrill field - Bing video


----------



## williepete (Mar 24, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> b727 landing on merrill field - Bing video



Nice vid. Hope those guys got paid a lot.


----------



## beautress (Mar 24, 2019)

williepete said:


> gallantwarrior
> 
> airplanemechanic
> 
> Do you guys have this jacket...yet?


You do realize that any time the management realizes there is friction there, the Engineers will be put in charge of the complaintants. lololol!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 25, 2019)

williepete said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > b727 landing on merrill field - Bing video
> ...


I think that was the last flight for the pilots and engineer, too.


----------



## williepete (Mar 25, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> I specialized in hydraulics, landing gear systems, turbine engines, and auxiliary systems.



Hydraulics, electrics, fuel and powerplant are my favorite subjects to teach outside aircraft performance. After teaching the heavy metal systems, you'd be horrified to see the single hydraulic systems of some of the little bizjets.


----------



## beautress (Mar 25, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> williepete said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Godspeed to your home in Alaska, gallantwarrior. And I sure enjoyed your sightseeing posts.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 25, 2019)

My job search is so far going nowhere.  I did get to take the postal exam, but that hasn't led to anything despite my passing it, and right now there are very few open postal positions.  By very few, I mean the USPS site shows 3 in the entire state of Georgia (and 2 in all of Florida, which I checked out of curiosity).  My employer is selling the house, which is supposed to happen on the 25th of April, or the 19th if they can get it pushed up a little.  I'm not going with them to the new house.  My plan had been to move in with the little one's father, and despite my inability to so far find a new job, I could do that with my savings if necessary, at least for a little while.  I'd have to stop looking for jobs I want and just take anything available, but I could do it.  Unfortunately, he's not in a position to do that now, and I'm not sure when he will be, so I'm having to view things as if that won't be happening.

Luckily I have friends who live about an hour's drive away who are willing to take me in until I can get myself into a new job and find a place to live.  Unfortunately, I don't think my current job is really much help in my job search.  Unless I try to get some sort of childcare position, my experience for the past decade is fairly worthless.  I've got my associate's, but none of the various healthcare places/positions I've applied for have shown any interest.  I've been mostly avoiding applying to jobs in Atlanta, because I very much would like to avoid having to commute there, but that's where most of the jobs are.

It's a frustrating time at the moment.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 25, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> My job search is so far going nowhere.  I did get to take the postal exam, but that hasn't led to anything despite my passing it, and right now there are very few open postal positions.  By very few, I mean the USPS site shows 3 in the entire state of Georgia (and 2 in all of Florida, which I checked out of curiosity).  My employer is selling the house, which is supposed to happen on the 25th of April, or the 19th if they can get it pushed up a little.  I'm not going with them to the new house.  My plan had been to move in with the little one's father, and despite my inability to so far find a new job, I could do that with my savings if necessary, at least for a little while.  I'd have to stop looking for jobs I want and just take anything available, but I could do it.  Unfortunately, he's not in a position to do that now, and I'm not sure when he will be, so I'm having to view things as if that won't be happening.
> 
> Luckily I have friends who live about an hour's drive away who are willing to take me in until I can get myself into a new job and find a place to live.  Unfortunately, I don't think my current job is really much help in my job search.  Unless I try to get some sort of childcare position, my experience for the past decade is fairly worthless.  I've got my associate's, but none of the various healthcare places/positions I've applied for have shown any interest.  I've been mostly avoiding applying to jobs in Atlanta, because I very much would like to avoid having to commute there, but that's where most of the jobs are.
> 
> It's a frustrating time at the moment.


From the moment we left Virginia (and even before that) the wife was constantly looking for work, worked part time when we were in Colorado Springs when she finally landed the job in Trinidad CO which ultimately didn't work out.  Again she landed a good job in El Paso TX but I believe she was hired as a scape goat when the fast approaching deadline could not be reached so the manager and director wouldn't be blamed.  The only thing she was able to find the whole year in Albuquerque was part time retail until she snagged the Job Corps position here in Roswell NM and you all know what's happened since.  
In most cases the good jobs are in the major cities like Atlanta or out in the real boonies where they have trouble finding qualified people and no one really wants to live.  You may have to take that plunge and deal with a commute or a much higher cost of living.  Unfortunately that's just the way it is. 
I hope and pray you have better luck than we did.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 25, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> williepete said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Yup, looks just like an airplane to me........


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 25, 2019)

OUCH ! I just got my computer taken over. I had to delete a program, and reset my homepage, but I think I am back to normal. I was searching for ' entities in the aura' and I got an entity try to take over my computer.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 25, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> My job search is so far going nowhere.  I did get to take the postal exam, but that hasn't led to anything despite my passing it, and right now there are very few open postal positions.  By very few, I mean the USPS site shows 3 in the entire state of Georgia (and 2 in all of Florida, which I checked out of curiosity).  My employer is selling the house, which is supposed to happen on the 25th of April, or the 19th if they can get it pushed up a little.  I'm not going with them to the new house.  My plan had been to move in with the little one's father, and despite my inability to so far find a new job, I could do that with my savings if necessary, at least for a little while.  I'd have to stop looking for jobs I want and just take anything available, but I could do it.  Unfortunately, he's not in a position to do that now, and I'm not sure when he will be, so I'm having to view things as if that won't be happening.
> 
> Luckily I have friends who live about an hour's drive away who are willing to take me in until I can get myself into a new job and find a place to live.  Unfortunately, I don't think my current job is really much help in my job search.  Unless I try to get some sort of childcare position, my experience for the past decade is fairly worthless.  I've got my associate's, but none of the various healthcare places/positions I've applied for have shown any interest.  I've been mostly avoiding applying to jobs in Atlanta, because I very much would like to avoid having to commute there, but that's where most of the jobs are.
> 
> It's a frustrating time at the moment.



It is really tough to get good jobs as an adult when you have been out of the workforce for an extended period.  Or even if you are just unemployed for awhile.  Because Hombre was transferred so much the first half of our lives together we made the decision that he would be the primary bread winner and I would be the one to start over in each new place.  Plus I insisted on the flexibility to be there for the kids when they needed me.

So many times in each new town, I had to take whatever job I could get, often at minimum wage, just to get myself re-established.  I generally was able to make myself valuable enough to merit a decent wage after a short time, and as often as not was able to use that entry level job as a stepping stone to a better one.  When you are employed you look more employable to employers.

So don't despair.  I suspect at this point you are flexible enough to be able to consider all possible options.  I don't know if you have though about it, but have you considered applying to child care facilities or other organizations that work with children?  Your current employer would certainly give you great references and that might be counted as practical experience.

Or you are probably pretty good on a keyboard and have computer skills.  You might look for warehouse counter jobs or other front desk entry level jobs.  Foot in the door. . .


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 25, 2019)

Meanwhile I've been busy today doing laundry and a few other chores mixed with earnest attempts to straighten out people who are wrong on the internet.  But I really do love you guys.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 25, 2019)

I've applied to some data entry jobs as well as some front office jobs that are more secretarial.  I can't say that I want to deal with customers; I prefer clerical work where I can be away from the public.  Unfortunately, customer service or retail seem like the only 'easy' options.

I'm going to continue looking for things I'd prefer for now.  I have a problem with location, as the house I'll be moving to is an hour or more north of here, on the other side of Atlanta.  I don't have to drive through Atlanta to get there, but it's far enough away to make it much more difficult than I had hoped to visit the little one, and because of the location, I'll be looking at north Atlanta jobs if I start trying to get something in the city.  That would put me in a poor commuting position should the little one's dad end up getting his stuff together and wanting to get a place, because he wants to move somewhere close to where I am now, south of Atlanta by about 45 minutes.

Getting a regular job and finding a place to live are going to be stressful enough for me, since I've lived a remarkably 'young' style life despite being middle-aged: I've never lived on my own, only got a license and car less than 2 years ago, never had a credit card, haven't had to pay income tax in more than a decade, etc.  In a lot of ways I've managed to remain in my teens or early 20s in lifestyle, but that leaves me somewhat unprepared to jump into a more normal adult life.  I wish I didn't have to worry about not getting to see the little one much, as well.  

Of course I realize my situation isn't even in the same realm of difficulty as some of our other Coffee Shop members.  I don't want to whine, and I certainly don't want to sound as if I think my troubles compare.    I wish that I could help Ringle and the Mrs., or Gracie and hubby, get down to just my level of life struggles.  I'm just using this space to vent, because I don't really do much of that IRL.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 25, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> I've applied to some data entry jobs as well as some front office jobs that are more secretarial.  I can't say that I want to deal with customers; I prefer clerical work where I can be away from the public.  Unfortunately, customer service or retail seem like the only 'easy' options.
> 
> I'm going to continue looking for things I'd prefer for now.  I have a problem with location, as the house I'll be moving to is an hour or more north of here, on the other side of Atlanta.  I don't have to drive through Atlanta to get there, but it's far enough away to make it much more difficult than I had hoped to visit the little one, and because of the location, I'll be looking at north Atlanta jobs if I start trying to get something in the city.  That would put me in a poor commuting position should the little one's dad end up getting his stuff together and wanting to get a place, because he wants to move somewhere close to where I am now, south of Atlanta by about 45 minutes.
> 
> ...



Well the Coffee Shop has been helpful to many of us in various ways.  And being a place to safely vent or talk out issues or problems is sometimes one of them so long as we don't wander into restricted territory which rarely happens here.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 25, 2019)

williepete said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I specialized in hydraulics, landing gear systems, turbine engines, and auxiliary systems.
> ...


No I wouldn't.  I've worked on some GA stuff that doesn't even have hydraulics but little on bizjets.  Oh, I also teach fuel systems.  What did you want to know about how a carburetor works?  It's magic, really, how physics works for us.  Electric is the big mystery for me.  I know about the magic black boxes that won't work if all the magic smoke escapes.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 25, 2019)

beautress said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > williepete said:
> ...


Due to complications, I am in a holding pattern in Honolulu until the ticket gates open for my flight.  My taxi driver was nice enough to take me out to Waikiki.  What a zoo.  Lots of us Alaskans like fewer people rather more...and Waikiki is definitely a more people kind of place.  I did get some photos I'll share later.  At least I can say I've been to Waikiki beach now.  Was that even on my bucket list?  I'll list it and then cross it through now...
I'll be home by 0600 AK time.  That gives me a day and a half to get settled back in before reentering the rat race that is work.  Partner says it's melting fast and our trail to the driveway is impassable.  We park in a lot about 1/4 mile from the house and use a sled to drag stuff in.  Happens every year so we expect nothing less.
The biggest problem with visiting loved ones is I miss them so much more when you leave.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 25, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> My job search is so far going nowhere.  I did get to take the postal exam, but that hasn't led to anything despite my passing it, and right now there are very few open postal positions.  By very few, I mean the USPS site shows 3 in the entire state of Georgia (and 2 in all of Florida, which I checked out of curiosity).  My employer is selling the house, which is supposed to happen on the 25th of April, or the 19th if they can get it pushed up a little.  I'm not going with them to the new house.  My plan had been to move in with the little one's father, and despite my inability to so far find a new job, I could do that with my savings if necessary, at least for a little while.  I'd have to stop looking for jobs I want and just take anything available, but I could do it.  Unfortunately, he's not in a position to do that now, and I'm not sure when he will be, so I'm having to view things as if that won't be happening.
> 
> Luckily I have friends who live about an hour's drive away who are willing to take me in until I can get myself into a new job and find a place to live.  Unfortunately, I don't think my current job is really much help in my job search.  Unless I try to get some sort of childcare position, my experience for the past decade is fairly worthless.  I've got my associate's, but none of the various healthcare places/positions I've applied for have shown any interest.  I've been mostly avoiding applying to jobs in Atlanta, because I very much would like to avoid having to commute there, but that's where most of the jobs are.
> 
> It's a frustrating time at the moment.


Sometimes you have to take less until better comes along.  Be careful, though, some employers are pretty nasty if they find out you are still looking.  What you should try to avoid is moving from on job to another too often.  Find one that "will do" and stick with it until that much better job comes along.  When I first retired from the military and had earned my airframe & powerplant license, no one would hire me as a mechanic because I lacked experience, despite 20 years in the military.  Good luck, kiddo!


----------



## beautress (Mar 25, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



May you fly on the wings of angels
May your landing be soft and then
May there be no winds or tangles
So you're safe when you're home, amen.


----------



## beautress (Mar 25, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> My job search is so far going nowhere.  I did get to take the postal exam, but that hasn't led to anything despite my passing it, and right now there are very few open postal positions.  By very few, I mean the USPS site shows 3 in the entire state of Georgia (and 2 in all of Florida, which I checked out of curiosity).  My employer is selling the house, which is supposed to happen on the 25th of April, or the 19th if they can get it pushed up a little.  I'm not going with them to the new house.  My plan had been to move in with the little one's father, and despite my inability to so far find a new job, I could do that with my savings if necessary, at least for a little while.  I'd have to stop looking for jobs I want and just take anything available, but I could do it.  Unfortunately, he's not in a position to do that now, and I'm not sure when he will be, so I'm having to view things as if that won't be happening.
> 
> Luckily I have friends who live about an hour's drive away who are willing to take me in until I can get myself into a new job and find a place to live.  Unfortunately, I don't think my current job is really much help in my job search.  Unless I try to get some sort of childcare position, my experience for the past decade is fairly worthless.  I've got my associate's, but none of the various healthcare places/positions I've applied for have shown any interest.  I've been mostly avoiding applying to jobs in Atlanta, because I very much would like to avoid having to commute there, but that's where most of the jobs are.
> 
> It's a frustrating time at the moment.


Best wishes, Monty. You deserve something good.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 25, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> I've applied to some data entry jobs as well as some front office jobs that are more secretarial.  I can't say that I want to deal with customers; I prefer clerical work where I can be away from the public.  Unfortunately, customer service or retail seem like the only 'easy' options.
> 
> I'm going to continue looking for things I'd prefer for now.  I have a problem with location, as the house I'll be moving to is an hour or more north of here, on the other side of Atlanta.  I don't have to drive through Atlanta to get there, but it's far enough away to make it much more difficult than I had hoped to visit the little one, and because of the location, I'll be looking at north Atlanta jobs if I start trying to get something in the city.  That would put me in a poor commuting position should the little one's dad end up getting his stuff together and wanting to get a place, because he wants to move somewhere close to where I am now, south of Atlanta by about 45 minutes.
> 
> ...


Vent away, Montro.  If it's any comfort, lots of us would help you if we could. How do you feel about milking goats?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 25, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I've applied to some data entry jobs as well as some front office jobs that are more secretarial.  I can't say that I want to deal with customers; I prefer clerical work where I can be away from the public.  Unfortunately, customer service or retail seem like the only 'easy' options.
> ...



I just had the wierdest vision flash before my eyes.  With so many of us in various forms of transition, I imagined the entire Coffee Shop forming a sort of commune on GW's goat farm in Alaska.  At least there would be a lot of us to do chores.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 25, 2019)

GW damn dude... Should have honked when you went bye... I understand how stuff happens when you are dealing with the military... Did you fly into Hickam or what ever the new name is? I would have bought you a cup of joe... Thinking you might still be here if you don't get into ANC until 0600 03.26.19... Sure could have pointed you in a better direction than Waikiki... I guess it can be considered a destination of sorts... Hope everything goes smoothly for you... Officers Club on Hickam used to have some really good chow and a pretty good environment... Happy Trails my cyber friend...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 26, 2019)

beautress said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


Thank you, beautress


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 26, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


And a lot of us to dance, and sing, and celebrate each small thing!  Oh, yeah, and share recipes.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 26, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> GW damn dude... Should have honked when you went bye... I understand how stuff happens when you are dealing with the military... Did you fly into Hickam or what ever the new name is? I would have bought you a cup of joe... Thinking you might still be here if you don't get into ANC until 0600 03.26.19... Sure could have pointed you in a better direction than Waikiki... I guess it can be considered a destination of sorts... Hope everything goes smoothly for you... Officers Club on Hickam used to have some really good chow and a pretty good environment... Happy Trails my cyber friend...


Damned!  If I had thought of it, or posted earlier, I'd have loved having a cuppa with you!  I'm sitting at HNL right now waiting for them to load the cattle car.  I have to say, once you fly C17, you're kinda jaded when it comes to flying commercial.  It just seemed like the flight crews scheduled to go to ANC were happier stalling in Okinawa.  Sure sad I missed you.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 26, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > GW damn dude... Should have honked when you went bye... I understand how stuff happens when you are dealing with the military... Did you fly into Hickam or what ever the new name is? I would have bought you a cup of joe... Thinking you might still be here if you don't get into ANC until 0600 03.26.19... Sure could have pointed you in a better direction than Waikiki... I guess it can be considered a destination of sorts... Hope everything goes smoothly for you... Officers Club on Hickam used to have some really good chow and a pretty good environment... Happy Trails my cyber friend...
> ...


Never been on a Globemaster pretty sure they came out after I left the military (  ) but I did have the "privilege" of taking a 10 or 12 hour flight in a C 130 from Panama to Ohio....... no headset..... sitting next to the starboard inboard props.....
Couldn't hear anything for an hour after I got off the plane.  It's weird seeing people talk to you and hearing absolutely nothing.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 26, 2019)

I didn't realize that the C 130 is still in production and has the longest continuous production run of any aircraft in history starting in 1954, the year of my birth........


----------



## williepete (Mar 26, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> I did have the "privilege" of taking a 10 or 12 hour flight in a C 130 from Panama to Ohio



What years were you stationed in Panama?


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 26, 2019)

williepete said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I did have the "privilege" of taking a 10 or 12 hour flight in a C 130 from Panama to Ohio
> ...


1973 - 1974, Rodman Naval Station.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 26, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> I didn't realize that the C 130 is still in production and has the longest continuous production run of any aircraft in history starting in 1954, the year of my birth........



They fly them in and out of Kirtland AFB here quite frequently.  A good friend of ours and 10 others were killed when one was on a routine training exercise and crashed in 1986.  RIP Capt. Bill Stogsdill.  Regardless they have a pretty darn good safety record.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 26, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> williepete said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



You were just a pup then huh.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 26, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > williepete said:
> ...



I was just being born in late 1974.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 26, 2019)

Learned a new word today:  *ailurophile*.  Definition:  cat lover.

Guilty as charged.


----------



## williepete (Mar 26, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> 1973 - 1974, Rodman Naval Station.



Well before me. I was there from 89 to 92. Used to go to Rodman to shoot trap. Never got good at it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 26, 2019)

williepete said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > 1973 - 1974, Rodman Naval Station.
> ...


When I was first assigned my orders read 15th Naval District so when I arrived I reported to the 15th Naval District Headquarters.......  The OOD sent me across the bridge to Rodman where I finally checked in, six months later the clinic commander got tired of submitting all my monthly paperwork to headquarters and had me officially assigned to Rodman......


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 26, 2019)

And one more and I'll be done


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 26, 2019)

Okay just one more and I'm outta here for a bit


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 26, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...


Old hands I know compare the C17 quite favorably to the C130.  Big turbine engines, while noisy, are lots quieter than propjets.  I much prefer traveling on the C17 to a commercial flight except the uncertainty of scheduling.  If I were fully retired and travelling for leisure, the military flights would certainly be THE way to go.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 26, 2019)

Finally got home this morning.  Honolulu airport sucks, guys.  Worst service and facilities evah!
But then, I got home.  I was hoping my partner would surprise me...uh, shocked is more like it.  His goats have been running loose since I left, they destroyed 25 bales of hay, just trashed them.  The Pyr was in the road because he won't tie her up.  The little house dog had pooped on every wee-wee pad I left (almost 3 weeks ago) and was peeing in front of the door.  I get the feeling he wasn't letting her out.  He told me he was too tired when he got home in the evening.  There was goat poop all over the porch and I had to sweep it off to get in the door.  Didn't matter, though, because he hadn't bothered and there is goat shit smashed and tracked all over my floors, in addition to the dog's mess.  I'll be throwing my little area rug away because I'll never get all the nastiness cleaned out of it.  There are drifts of dirty paper plates and empty food wrappers drifted in the corners and under the table.  The house is filthy and STINKS.  My Lexus isn't any better off, either.  Spring cleaning will be extra special for me this year, I think.
Note to self: 1) Don't travel unless you can find someone responsible to care for your place and animals.  2) Don't ever allow a hoarder to "care" for your stuff without constant supervision.  
I am pretty unhappy right now.  I've already hauled three bags of trash out of the house.  The dog and goats dragged a lot of trash and scattered it all over the yard, where it's laying, soaked, awaiting my attention.  It's 45 degrees out so I'm going to open some doors and windows and get some air moving through this place.  Shit, and all I thought I'd have to contend with was three-week-old kitty boxes (partner will absolutely not clean cat boxes).
Apologies for the vent, guys.  I am just so disgusted right now.  Ugh!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 26, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Finally got home this morning.  Honolulu airport sucks, guys.  Worst service and facilities evah!
> But then, I got home.  I was hoping my partner would surprise me...uh, shocked is more like it.  His goats have been running loose since I left, they destroyed 25 bales of hay, just trashed them.  The Pyr was in the road because he won't tie her up.  The little house dog had pooped on every wee-wee pad I left (almost 3 weeks ago) and was peeing in front of the door.  I get the feeling he wasn't letting her out.  He told me he was too tired when he got home in the evening.  There was goat poop all over the porch and I had to sweep it off to get in the door.  Didn't matter, though, because he hadn't bothered and there is goat shit smashed and tracked all over my floors, in addition to the dog's mess.  I'll be throwing my little area rug away because I'll never get all the nastiness cleaned out of it.  There are drifts of dirty paper plates and empty food wrappers drifted in the corners and under the table.  The house is filthy and STINKS.  My Lexus isn't any better off, either.  Spring cleaning will be extra special for me this year, I think.
> Note to self: 1) Don't travel unless you can find someone responsible to care for your place and animals.  2) Don't ever allow a hoarder to "care" for your stuff without constant supervision.
> I am pretty unhappy right now.  I've already hauled three bags of trash out of the house.  The dog and goats dragged a lot of trash and scattered it all over the yard, where it's laying, soaked, awaiting my attention.  It's 45 degrees out so I'm going to open some doors and windows and get some air moving through this place.  Shit, and all I thought I'd have to contend with was three-week-old kitty boxes (partner will absolutely not clean cat boxes).
> Apologies for the vent, guys.  I am just so disgusted right now.  Ugh!



I can feel your disappointment,, and yes anger, all the way to Albuquerque.  I hope you were able to hold your temper better than I likely would in those circumstances.  Not only is it not a costly if effective lesson in who not to entrust with your property, I still feel it is a good lesson in who not to go into partnership with.  But as always, hind sight is 20/20.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 26, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Finally got home this morning.  Honolulu airport sucks, guys.  Worst service and facilities evah!
> ...


Costly for the partner because he buys most of the hay.  25 bales of hay is a lot of money for us, but his goats are all fat now, so he's OK with the wastage.  Costly for me because of the amount of time I will have to put into making the place livable by most grownup standards.  But I did resist the temptation to push to get my annual deep cleaning finished before I left.  So, I'll just have more cleaning than I normally would for a Spring cleanup.  Hold my temper and my tongue, that's pretty tough.  When he asked what was wrong, I pointedly looked around me as I scooped up the piss-soaked doormat and threw it away.  (No use trying to clean it, the smell will never go away, just have to get a new one.)  Then he threw his usual temper tantrum and stormed out to leave.  When I said nothing and let him go, he came back pretty quickly.  He likes the attention when I "beg" him not to go.  I'm pretty much done with that and am actually relieved when he does leave in a snit.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 26, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Finally got home this morning.  Honolulu airport sucks, guys.  Worst service and facilities evah!
> But then, I got home.  I was hoping my partner would surprise me...uh, shocked is more like it.  His goats have been running loose since I left, they destroyed 25 bales of hay, just trashed them.  The Pyr was in the road because he won't tie her up.  The little house dog had pooped on every wee-wee pad I left (almost 3 weeks ago) and was peeing in front of the door.  I get the feeling he wasn't letting her out.  He told me he was too tired when he got home in the evening.  There was goat poop all over the porch and I had to sweep it off to get in the door.  Didn't matter, though, because he hadn't bothered and there is goat shit smashed and tracked all over my floors, in addition to the dog's mess.  I'll be throwing my little area rug away because I'll never get all the nastiness cleaned out of it.  There are drifts of dirty paper plates and empty food wrappers drifted in the corners and under the table.  The house is filthy and STINKS.  My Lexus isn't any better off, either.  Spring cleaning will be extra special for me this year, I think.
> Note to self: 1) Don't travel unless you can find someone responsible to care for your place and animals.  2) Don't ever allow a hoarder to "care" for your stuff without constant supervision.
> I am pretty unhappy right now.  I've already hauled three bags of trash out of the house.  The dog and goats dragged a lot of trash and scattered it all over the yard, where it's laying, soaked, awaiting my attention.  It's 45 degrees out so I'm going to open some doors and windows and get some air moving through this place.  Shit, and all I thought I'd have to contend with was three-week-old kitty boxes (partner will absolutely not clean cat boxes).
> Apologies for the vent, guys.  I am just so disgusted right now.  Ugh!


Not sure how to rate that one but I would definitely be considering a temporary insanity plea........


----------



## williepete (Mar 26, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Hold my temper and my tongue, that's pretty tough.



I was _WELL_ north of fifty before I finally learned that lesson.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 26, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Finally got home this morning. Honolulu airport sucks, guys. Worst service and facilities evah!



Sorry about your mess at home... That really sucks... Just do what you can and what don't get done will be there tomorrow sound like... Nobody else is going to do it...

I don't have an emotional attachment to the facilities at HNL first of all... My first arrival was in 1979 and the Airport Terminal has not changed very much... 40 years my friend... I am speaking of the main Terminal... Some work has been done, but nothing like what other destinations that have the Real Estate to start fresh on new and fancy digs...  The Inter-Island Terminal was completely redone in the last 15 to 20 years... 

It is a problem no doubt... The flying public expects more... HNL is not a interlining facility as much as it is a departure and final destination airport... There are some connecting flights but not like your airline hubs throughout the world... 

Bottom line is it is a problem, but not mine to deal with...

Wish you would have had a better experience...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 26, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Finally got home this morning. Honolulu airport sucks, guys. Worst service and facilities evah!
> ...


Ah, small potatoes but it was interesting when many of my embarking fellow Alaskans observed that our itty-bitty airport has the amenities and 24-hr service.  What you say about the lack of real estate to move and rebuild does seem true.  Honolulu is pretty dense.  I still am kicking myself for not thinking of you.  Of course, I didn't have a lot of notice before I took off.
I was out picking up the trash and debris scattered by the dog and goats.  Partner doesn't like tying the big dog up and she's learned to jump the fence, and she's turned into quite the trash picker, too.  I tied her up in her pen just a while ago.  I've been loading burnable trash into our big burner, a 500 gal heavy steel tank cut and vented.  When you get that baby burning, you can dump in whole tree stumps that burn to ash.  I've been stacking slash all winter, too, so as soon as the snow melts off, I'll have a super bonfire.
On the plus side, the hens are laying again.  There were 8 eggs in the nest boxes this morning and it's been warm enough they did not freeze.  And the tom turkey is in full spring breeding strut and mounting his ladies.  I'll have to watch where they decide to lay their clutches.  I'll eat some of the turkey eggs and keep some to see if they'll have some poults.  It'll be nice to have babies all over in a few weeks.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 26, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Honolulu is pretty dense.



Dense!!!  Hell a fellar eats beans 10 blocks from where I live and I can tell you if they were Navy or Pinto...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 27, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Honolulu is pretty dense.
> ...


My next closest neighbor lives on his own 100 acres about a mile away from me...that's almost too dense for my taste.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 27, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Montrovant in difficult transition 
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition and for positive trend to continue.
Ringel for healing and Mrs. R facing serious health challenges in difficult transition
GallantWarrior for healing and wellness.
BigBlackDog aka BBD for healing and wellness
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!_
_

*Springtime in New Mexico*



_


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 27, 2019)

OMG!  This just gets  better n' better...partner came in from doing whatever it is he does outside.  We decided to play a hand of cribbage.  He took off his gear and came in to the living room.  The stink was unbearable.  I tried but after I pulled my shirt up over my nose, he got insulted and declared the game at an end.  He's been sleeping downstairs in my bed but went up to his bedroom this evening.  The stink lingers.  I've been away about 2 1/2 weeks, he's been here for three weekends to care for the animals.  I found out he hasn't showed or bathed since before I left for Okinawa.  The stink in my house isn't just because he wouldn't take time to let the poor dog outside and she had to do her business on wee-wee pads and in front of the door, or the fact that the cat boxes haven't been cleaned since I left...a three week filthy human is pretty rank.  He's been using my car, too.  I thought that smell was me because I hadn't had a shower since the day I left Okinawa, two days ago.  I hang my head in shame. How could I claim close affiliation with an animal like this?  How can I find a way to "divorce" him?


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 27, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> OMG!  This just gets  better n' better...partner came in from doing whatever it is he does outside.  We decided to play a hand of cribbage.  He took off his gear and came in to the living room.  The stink was unbearable.  I tried but after I pulled my shirt up over my nose, he got insulted and declared the game at an end.  He's been sleeping downstairs in my bed but went up to his bedroom this evening.  The stink lingers.  I've been away about 2 1/2 weeks, he's been here for three weekends to care for the animals.  I found out he hasn't showed or bathed since before I left for Okinawa.  The stink in my house isn't just because he wouldn't take time to let the poor dog outside and she had to do her business on wee-wee pads and in front of the door, or the fact that the cat boxes haven't been cleaned since I left...a three week filthy human is pretty rank.  He's been using my car, too.  I thought that smell was me because I hadn't had a shower since the day I left Okinawa, two days ago.  I hang my head in shame. How could I claim close affiliation with an animal like this?  *How can I find a way to "divorce" him?*


Hunting accident......


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 27, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> OMG!  This just gets  better n' better...partner came in from doing whatever it is he does outside.  We decided to play a hand of cribbage.  He took off his gear and came in to the living room.  The stink was unbearable.  I tried but after I pulled my shirt up over my nose, he got insulted and declared the game at an end.  He's been sleeping downstairs in my bed but went up to his bedroom this evening.  The stink lingers.  I've been away about 2 1/2 weeks, he's been here for three weekends to care for the animals.  I found out he hasn't showed or bathed since before I left for Okinawa.  The stink in my house isn't just because he wouldn't take time to let the poor dog outside and she had to do her business on wee-wee pads and in front of the door, or the fact that the cat boxes haven't been cleaned since I left...a three week filthy human is pretty rank.  He's been using my car, too.  I thought that smell was me because I hadn't had a shower since the day I left Okinawa, two days ago.  I hang my head in shame. How could I claim close affiliation with an animal like this?  How can I find a way to "divorce" him?



Maybe a private consult with an attorney?


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 27, 2019)

Picked up a feather in the back yard a couple of days ago.






This morning outback I hear a strange bird call in the tree look up and there's the bird the feather came from, a Northern Flicker, a woodpecker.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 27, 2019)

williepete said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Hold my temper and my tongue, that's pretty tough.
> ...



Me too and I don't always remember the lesson yet.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 27, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Picked up a feather in the back yard a couple of days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When we lived up on the mountain we had a lot of flickers--don't remember them being that colorful but it has been a lot of water under the bridge since then.  They  were mildly destructive hanging upside down from the vents in the soffits so they could intercept spiders and such that lived in those vents.  And they were big and heavy enough to damage the vents a bit.  Nothing serious though.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 27, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> williepete said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



It's not always the best lesson to learn.  I almost always hold my tongue, but that can lead to just having anger stewing inside.


----------



## 007 (Mar 27, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> I just copied my favorites file to a usb stick and there were 488 items. I thought it was a long list, ha, ha,


Absolutely, pard... I don't know what you use as a browser, but Chrome and Firefox and such have a favorites list. You can save the most used favorites and they're displayed on top of your browser window. The rest can be saved in another list. All the little icons at the top of this capture are links to favorite websites. The rest are in another list... BOOKMARKS...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 27, 2019)

Went out this morning to discover that one of my Narragansett turkey hens is a tom!  I know I have one hen because I had eggs from one of them last summer.  That means I have breeding pairs for two heritage breed turkeys: Narragansett and Spanish Black.  I'll have to find some way to sequester each pair before I let them go broody.  Then I'll have some purebred heritage breed poults to sell at the farmer's market.
Partner's wethers got out, again.  They are a pretty destructive force.  I think I'll get the wires set up and charge the energizers.  Goats do seem respectful of electric fencing.  Another option might be tying them out on a gang line.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 27, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> williepete said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



That was awesome footage.  Were the go arounds on purpose for the photographers?  Or the pilot was squeamish or couldn't get it down?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 27, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > williepete said:
> ...


The go arounds were to take the measure of the field.  Runway 7/25 is only 4000 ft long.  That's a pretty short landing distance for even a stripped down B727 and as you may note, runway conditions may not have been optimal.  The crew that flew it in was probably one of their most skilled piloting crews.  And, there might have been a bit of showmanship, as well.  So,  no squeamish pilots but a high probability of performance art.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 27, 2019)

Off to the grind, wash, rinse, repeat.  I'll be leaving for my weekly work routine as soon as I've fed and watered everyone.  Sadly, I cannot feed the birds because the pard's goats will raid the bird feed.  I'll put some out for the birds, anyway, hoping they'll get enough to sustain them until I can get back tomorrow and confine these shitball geldings.  Is there anything more useless on a dairy farm than geldings?  Nah.
Check back later!


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 27, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> My job search is so far going nowhere.  I did get to take the postal exam, but that hasn't led to anything despite my passing it, and right now there are very few open postal positions.  By very few, I mean the USPS site shows 3 in the entire state of Georgia (and 2 in all of Florida, which I checked out of curiosity).  My employer is selling the house, which is supposed to happen on the 25th of April, or the 19th if they can get it pushed up a little.  I'm not going with them to the new house.  My plan had been to move in with the little one's father, and despite my inability to so far find a new job, I could do that with my savings if necessary, at least for a little while.  I'd have to stop looking for jobs I want and just take anything available, but I could do it.  Unfortunately, he's not in a position to do that now, and I'm not sure when he will be, so I'm having to view things as if that won't be happening.
> 
> Luckily I have friends who live about an hour's drive away who are willing to take me in until I can get myself into a new job and find a place to live.  Unfortunately, I don't think my current job is really much help in my job search.  Unless I try to get some sort of childcare position, my experience for the past decade is fairly worthless.  I've got my associate's, but none of the various healthcare places/positions I've applied for have shown any interest.  I've been mostly avoiding applying to jobs in Atlanta, because I very much would like to avoid having to commute there, but that's where most of the jobs are.
> 
> It's a frustrating time at the moment.



Passing the postal exam is good, but you need a high score to get interviews.  Veterans get bonus points.  Looks like the USPS careers website is transitioning to a new format this week, so a lot of the jobs are not visible right now.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 27, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> I didn't realize that the C 130 is still in production and has the longest continuous production run of any aircraft in history starting in 1954, the year of my birth........



Seems both of you have avoided being placed in mothballs.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 27, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


>



Hey, hey there!  Looking out the window IS a cat job. time honored traditional labor.


----------



## 007 (Mar 27, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> I didn't realize that the C 130 is still in production and has the longest continuous production run of any aircraft in history starting in 1954, the year of my birth........


I flew on those more than a couple times in the AF. Loved that plane. They used to travel in packs of six when they'd land at Nellis AFB, sometimes covered in dust because they were out landing them in the dessert on the dirt. One rugged ole plane. I always felt really safe in that.


----------



## 007 (Mar 27, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> OMG!  This just gets  better n' better...partner came in from doing whatever it is he does outside.  We decided to play a hand of cribbage.  He took off his gear and came in to the living room.  The stink was unbearable.  I tried but after I pulled my shirt up over my nose, he got insulted and declared the game at an end.  He's been sleeping downstairs in my bed but went up to his bedroom this evening.  The stink lingers.  I've been away about 2 1/2 weeks, he's been here for three weekends to care for the animals.  I found out he hasn't showed or bathed since before I left for Okinawa.  The stink in my house isn't just because he wouldn't take time to let the poor dog outside and she had to do her business on wee-wee pads and in front of the door, or the fact that the cat boxes haven't been cleaned since I left...a three week filthy human is pretty rank.  He's been using my car, too.  I thought that smell was me because I hadn't had a shower since the day I left Okinawa, two days ago.  I hang my head in shame. How could I claim close affiliation with an animal like this?  How can I find a way to "divorce" him?


OMFG... seriously man, why do you put up with that? Is having a "partner" that important? Good God, I'd go it alone and tell him to take a freakin' HIKE.

I wouldn't put up with that from anyone, for any reason.

I'm sorry pard but that dude sounds like a real MORON. A filthy moron.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 27, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Finally got home this morning.  Honolulu airport sucks, guys.  Worst service and facilities evah!
> But then, I got home.  I was hoping my partner would surprise me...uh, shocked is more like it.  His goats have been running loose since I left, they destroyed 25 bales of hay, just trashed them.  The Pyr was in the road because he won't tie her up.  The little house dog had pooped on every wee-wee pad I left (almost 3 weeks ago) and was peeing in front of the door.  I get the feeling he wasn't letting her out.  He told me he was too tired when he got home in the evening.  There was goat poop all over the porch and I had to sweep it off to get in the door.  Didn't matter, though, because he hadn't bothered and there is goat shit smashed and tracked all over my floors, in addition to the dog's mess.  I'll be throwing my little area rug away because I'll never get all the nastiness cleaned out of it.  There are drifts of dirty paper plates and empty food wrappers drifted in the corners and under the table.  The house is filthy and STINKS.  My Lexus isn't any better off, either.  Spring cleaning will be extra special for me this year, I think.
> Note to self: 1) Don't travel unless you can find someone responsible to care for your place and animals.  2) Don't ever allow a hoarder to "care" for your stuff without constant supervision.
> I am pretty unhappy right now.  I've already hauled three bags of trash out of the house.  The dog and goats dragged a lot of trash and scattered it all over the yard, where it's laying, soaked, awaiting my attention.  It's 45 degrees out so I'm going to open some doors and windows and get some air moving through this place.  Shit, and all I thought I'd have to contend with was three-week-old kitty boxes (partner will absolutely not clean cat boxes).
> Apologies for the vent, guys.  I am just so disgusted right now.  Ugh!



If you hadn't mentioned partner, I'd have assumed you left a teenager behind.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 27, 2019)

Thursday should be trying at work.  We should have five clerks.  We only have four, minus one filling in as supervisor, one off for a doctor visit and a third covering another office.  That leaves...oh let's see...me....


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 27, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't realize that the C 130 is still in production and has the longest continuous production run of any aircraft in history starting in 1954, the year of my birth........
> ...


It's been constantly upgraded.......  If only I could say the same about me......


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 27, 2019)

The wife and I talked it over and decided to cancel the purchase of the house in Albuquerque and continue looking.  While the price is right and it's close to the neighborhood she likes it's just not what we want, decided to keep looking and most likely we'll end up in Rio Rancho or NW Albuquerque.  That's fine because neither of us will be working so we don't have to worry about morning and evening commutes across the river.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 27, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> It's been constantly upgraded.......  If only I could say the same about me......



You added the internet and a computer since 1954, upgrades right?


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 27, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> The wife and I talked it over and decided to cancel the purchase of the house in Albuquerque and continue looking.  While the price is right and it's close to the neighborhood she likes it's just not what we want, decided to keep looking and most likely we'll end up in Rio Rancho or NW Albuquerque.  That's fine because neither of us will be working so we don't have to worry about morning and evening commutes across the river.




Normally I try to avoid river crossings too.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 27, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > It's been constantly upgraded.......  If only I could say the same about me......
> ...


Not internally.........


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 27, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > My job search is so far going nowhere.  I did get to take the postal exam, but that hasn't led to anything despite my passing it, and right now there are very few open postal positions.  By very few, I mean the USPS site shows 3 in the entire state of Georgia (and 2 in all of Florida, which I checked out of curiosity).  My employer is selling the house, which is supposed to happen on the 25th of April, or the 19th if they can get it pushed up a little.  I'm not going with them to the new house.  My plan had been to move in with the little one's father, and despite my inability to so far find a new job, I could do that with my savings if necessary, at least for a little while.  I'd have to stop looking for jobs I want and just take anything available, but I could do it.  Unfortunately, he's not in a position to do that now, and I'm not sure when he will be, so I'm having to view things as if that won't be happening.
> ...



I hope that's it, otherwise there are almost no postal openings anywhere.  

My score was closer to 80 than 70, but it wasn't as high as I'd hoped.  I think that was more due to the personality assessment than the technical portion, as I think I did quite well there.  There's no way to know for sure, of course, since I don't know how the scoring is actually done.  

Hopefully they get the new format done soon so I can start applying to more positions.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 27, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> Thursday should be trying at work.  We should have five clerks.  We only have four, minus one filling in as supervisor, one off for a doctor visit and a third covering another office.  That leaves...oh let's see...me....



If it were anywhere in the Atlanta area, I'd tell you to recommend me as a clerk!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 28, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
_Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Montrovant in difficult transition 
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition and for positive trend to continue.
Ringel for healing and Mrs. R facing serious health challenges in difficult transition
GallantWarrior for healing and wellness.
BigBlackDog aka BBD for healing and wellness
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!_
_
*Springtime in Georgia*



_


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 28, 2019)

007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't realize that the C 130 is still in production and has the longest continuous production run of any aircraft in history starting in 1954, the year of my birth........
> ...


I talked to a buddy of mine who was a crew chief on a C130 and now works for the FAA.  He said that the C17 will not be replacing all the C130 because the C130 has far superior short field capabilities.  They just upgraded and dubbed it the 'J' model, Super Hercules.
newest c130 - Bing video


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 28, 2019)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > OMG!  This just gets  better n' better...partner came in from doing whatever it is he does outside.  We decided to play a hand of cribbage.  He took off his gear and came in to the living room.  The stink was unbearable.  I tried but after I pulled my shirt up over my nose, he got insulted and declared the game at an end.  He's been sleeping downstairs in my bed but went up to his bedroom this evening.  The stink lingers.  I've been away about 2 1/2 weeks, he's been here for three weekends to care for the animals.  I found out he hasn't showed or bathed since before I left for Okinawa.  The stink in my house isn't just because he wouldn't take time to let the poor dog outside and she had to do her business on wee-wee pads and in front of the door, or the fact that the cat boxes haven't been cleaned since I left...a three week filthy human is pretty rank.  He's been using my car, too.  I thought that smell was me because I hadn't had a shower since the day I left Okinawa, two days ago.  I hang my head in shame. How could I claim close affiliation with an animal like this?  How can I find a way to "divorce" him?
> ...


If I had the money, I'd go see a lawyer.  I had some money put aside but just before I left for Okinawa, someone hacked my savings account and cleaned me out.  I've taken care of that situation and am slowly rebuilding my savings...in a new account in another bank.
He's gotten the message and will be converting the hay loft in the new barn into living quarters.  I'm not sure the goats will approve, though.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 28, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Finally got home this morning.  Honolulu airport sucks, guys.  Worst service and facilities evah!
> ...


I might as well have.  It's interesting, though, my daughter and I commiserate together because her hubby is _soooo_ damned much like my partner.  After I got home, I texted her and told her how much I'll miss her and the girls but the SIL, not so much.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 28, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> Thursday should be trying at work.  We should have five clerks.  We only have four, minus one filling in as supervisor, one off for a doctor visit and a third covering another office.  That leaves...oh let's see...me....


Busy like a one legged man in a butt kicking contest, heh?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 28, 2019)

It's a beautiful spring day, warm and sunny.  The critters are all lounging in the sun.  All the hay they wasted is now showing as the snow melts and as it warms and dries it makes a great place to lay, chew cud, and enjoy being warm.  There's just enough of a breeze to set the smaller chimes to ringing.  I love wind chimes and have about a dozen and a half, at least.  I suppose I am fortunate that I have no neighbors to complain and can enjoy the wind music.  Sometimes it is difficult not to celebrate being alive.


----------



## beautress (Mar 28, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> OMG!  This just gets  better n' better...partner came in from doing whatever it is he does outside.  We decided to play a hand of cribbage.  He took off his gear and came in to the living room.  The stink was unbearable.  I tried but after I pulled my shirt up over my nose, he got insulted and declared the game at an end.  He's been sleeping downstairs in my bed but went up to his bedroom this evening.  The stink lingers.  I've been away about 2 1/2 weeks, he's been here for three weekends to care for the animals.  I found out he hasn't showed or bathed since before I left for Okinawa.  The stink in my house isn't just because he wouldn't take time to let the poor dog outside and she had to do her business on wee-wee pads and in front of the door, or the fact that the cat boxes haven't been cleaned since I left...a three week filthy human is pretty rank.  He's been using my car, too.  I thought that smell was me because I hadn't had a shower since the day I left Okinawa, two days ago.  I hang my head in shame. How could I claim close affiliation with an animal like this?  How can I find a way to "divorce" him?


GW, I'm so sorry for your situation. Is your partner depressed? Medicine in the psychiatric industry has likely come a long ways since more is now known about brain mapping and what to look out for. He may also be suffering from dementia caused by a blow to the head before adulthood, shaken baby syndrome, which doesn't always show symptoms before the age of 50, and sometimes is a lifelong battle. There's so little we truly understand about human behaviors like what you describe. I know from experience that anger does not resolve issues with a person suffering from a brain disorder or a brain chemistry issue. I will put your partner on my prayer list, and you too for the hassle you've experienced when you love animals so and are like children to you. Abuse is complex. It can be controlled with the proper psychiatric and medical care. Sometimes.
Best wishes, gallantwarrior. Oh, and do-it-yourself psychiatry may not be a good idea considering that mistreatment of animals is more illegal in some states than others. Please be careful if he needs hospitalization.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 29, 2019)

I Mentioned I had a head cold a while back (couple of weeks at least) and the wife caught it also.  Well we just got home from a trip to her primary care doc (2PM appt) followed by a trip to the ER for another 6 hours.........  She has a mild pneumonia and probably some bronchitis and her blood O2 levels were low and some of her heart labs were borderline high so they almost admitted her.  The treatments they gave her helped to put her back in the normal range so they sent her home and she will be seeing her PCP tomorrow.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 29, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:
Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Montrovant in difficult transition 
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition and for positive trend to continue.
GallantWarrior for healing and wellness.
BigBlackDog aka BBD for healing and wellness
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.
And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!
Ringel for healing and Mrs. R facing serious health challenges in difficult transition

*God spilled the paint, i.e. springtime in California*


----------



## beautress (Mar 29, 2019)

Top o' the mornin' everyone!


----------



## beautress (Mar 29, 2019)

Excerpt from Robert Burns

My heart's in the highlands, my heart is not here.
My heart's in the highlands a-chasin' the deer
A-chasin' the deer and a-followin' the roe
My heart's in the highlands, wherever I go.
​


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 29, 2019)

Went to bed about 1ish this morning and slept till almost 10am.......  Too much sleep, I feel like I'm walking around in a mental fog, Yeah I know, what else is new......   Pretty sure allergies have a lot to do with it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 29, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Went to bed about 1ish this morning and slept till almost 10am.......  Too much sleep, I feel like I'm walking around in a mental fog, Yeah I know, what else is new......   Pretty sure allergies have a lot to do with it.



I am not particularly allergic but my hay fever is giving me fits this week.  I think all the winter moisture has triggered an uncommon output of pollens this spring and I am obviously allergic to some of them.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 29, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Went to bed about 1ish this morning and slept till almost 10am.......  Too much sleep, I feel like I'm walking around in a mental fog, Yeah I know, what else is new......   Pretty sure allergies have a lot to do with it.
> ...


Yup, my  real estate broker told me a couple of weeks ago he'd seen clouds of pollen in the ABQ area.  Looks like the drought may be over......?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 29, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



No official word on that yet, but I think we've had a good start.  We were in Corrales for our weekly 42 game yesterday, and the pollen from the cottonwoods was so thick it looked like a snowstorm there.  I've lived here for more than three decades now and have never seen anything like it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 29, 2019)

It's already 80 degrees here and one of my neighbors already has his air conditioning running......  It's actually quite comfortable in the house, interior temp is only 73.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 29, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Thursday should be trying at work.  We should have five clerks.  We only have four, minus one filling in as supervisor, one off for a doctor visit and a third covering another office.  That leaves...oh let's see...me....
> ...



Got through the day better than expected.  The boss was happy with performance, so there's that.  Next week we have three people in with the fourth on vacation.  Not a whole lot better deal.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 29, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



You are probably a lot better than you give yourself credit for.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 29, 2019)

beautress said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > OMG!  This just gets  better n' better...partner came in from doing whatever it is he does outside.  We decided to play a hand of cribbage.  He took off his gear and came in to the living room.  The stink was unbearable.  I tried but after I pulled my shirt up over my nose, he got insulted and declared the game at an end.  He's been sleeping downstairs in my bed but went up to his bedroom this evening.  The stink lingers.  I've been away about 2 1/2 weeks, he's been here for three weekends to care for the animals.  I found out he hasn't showed or bathed since before I left for Okinawa.  The stink in my house isn't just because he wouldn't take time to let the poor dog outside and she had to do her business on wee-wee pads and in front of the door, or the fact that the cat boxes haven't been cleaned since I left...a three week filthy human is pretty rank.  He's been using my car, too.  I thought that smell was me because I hadn't had a shower since the day I left Okinawa, two days ago.  I hang my head in shame. How could I claim close affiliation with an animal like this?  How can I find a way to "divorce" him?
> ...


Beau, I believe I've mentioned before that my partner is not only a hoarder, he's a passive-aggressive controller, a very successful one.  Unfortunately, even if a p-a-c recognizes and acknowledges their problem, it is such a successful coping mechanism that there is almost no way to deal with them.  I never thought of some of the underlying causes for his personality flaws.  I know he believes that people should be productive and make or build things.  It is so strange that he seldom completes a project, so his success at making/building is pretty iffy.  Maybe he is depressed because he is a failure, in his own eyes by his own standards.  He has a lot of good things about him, generous to a fault and always trying to be helpful, but sometimes those characteristics are just not enough to overcome his failures.  I'm afraid if I ever "ditched" him, he would either destroy himself or destroy something I care for.  Passive-aggressive control is kind of like that.  I do appreciate the insight you all can give me, probably why I air my dirty drawers here.  I hesitate to discuss him at work because he works there, too.  My daughter is my usual vent because her husband is so very much like my partner.
How are you doing lately?  I saw the pics of your quilts and admire your art and talent.  While I was on vacation, I started a knitting project I had laid aside over 13 years ago.  It's a lace shawl with a cat motif that I intended to donate to the local no-kill cat shelter.  It's made of an airy, fine yarn, 70% baby mohair/30% silk.  When I get it done, I'll try to post a photo of it here.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 29, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> I Mentioned I had a head cold a while back (couple of weeks at least) and the wife caught it also.  Well we just got home from a trip to her primary care doc (2PM appt) followed by a trip to the ER for another 6 hours.........  She has a mild pneumonia and probably some bronchitis and her blood O2 levels were low and some of her heart labs were borderline high so they almost admitted her.  The treatments they gave her helped to put her back in the normal range so they sent her home and she will be seeing her PCP tomorrow.


Do you expect them to hospitalize her?  That all seems pretty serious, especially given the current treatment she's under.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 29, 2019)

beautress said:


> Top o' the mornin' everyone!
> View attachment 252865​


Oh, my, that looks delish!  Well, if the eggs are soft boiled...
Speaking of eggs, my hens have started laying again, so fresh laid, free-range eggs are back on the menu.  Woo-hoo!!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 29, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Sadly, it isn't difficult for folks of our vintage to work circles around some of the more recent work force.  Makes us valuable enough that we might keep our jobs a little longer. 
Example:  I had to change a light bulb in the cockpit of a B747 last night.  The screws fastening the bracket were rounded to the point that I would only have made a bigger mess had I kept trying.  So, I asked the lead for some grinding compound, which he couldn't provide.  A younger colleague piped up and brought his tube to me.  (He had been told about this by another old dog.)  He spent the rest of his shift telling everyone how "magic" it was.  The trick he learned: if you have a cross-tip screw that is stripped, apply a dab of grinding compound to your screwdriver and you can usually get the screw to come out.  It provides a little extra grip.  Old dog showed new dog how to make magic happen.  New dog will be old dog someday and pass the magic on...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 29, 2019)

I've been surveying everything I need to get done.  Fortunately, partner will be staying at his place in town this coming weekend.  He's got plenty to do there.  I anticipate getting a bunch done.  I'm looking forward to a quiet, non-stinky weekend.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 29, 2019)

For anyone who cares, apparently Tiny Dancer has moved into the next world.  I'm looking for the link, but it's gone for now.  I liked Tiny Dancer a lot.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 29, 2019)

boedicca said:


> I have very sad news.  My mom passed away over the weekend.   It's so hard to believe she is gone.


Oh, so sad boedicca!  But she will live on as long as you all remember her.  Hugs.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 29, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Speaking of...skeeters are BAD here. Probably due to being surrounded by rivers, lakes and ponds. It sucks. I have experienced skeeters in the house before but according to everyone else around here..they are suffering the same thing. The locals say its bad this year and should be still too cold for them but I guess the skeeters haven't been told that. And as one ages, they get new allergies they never had before. I get bit now..I swell up like a balloon.


Ha-ha-ha...it sucks where there are squeeters?  I can vouch that squeeters will hatch when it's warm enough, even it it's sub-zero outside.  Have you tried taking garlic supplements?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 29, 2019)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I'll call you the next couple of days.  I got  back from visiting my daughter/granddaughters in Okinawa a couple of days ago.  Lots to share.
I love you like a sister, Gracie.  You could definitely survive my lifestyle, even thrive, I think.  But you have faced so much more adversity than I have.  Chica, you my hero!  I have lots to share, both good and...well, interesting.  You take care of yourself.  Hugs!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 29, 2019)

boedicca said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > So sorry.
> ...


You're not in such bad company.  I've been an adult orphan for...22 years now?  The pain fades but the good memories persist.  Not easy, being so recent, though.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 29, 2019)

I luvs y'all!  Thanks for all the support and caring!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Mar 29, 2019)

Just stopping by to pay my respects to Tiny dancer. And of course say hello to all my old friends here....


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 29, 2019)

Ollie!  How are you?  Is that one of your grandchildren in the photo?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Mar 29, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ollie!  How are you?  Is that one of your grandchildren in the photo?


Great Granddaughter. I;m doing well, Staying busy. I'm still an American Legion Commander, I am now a member of the Circle of Trustees for the Butler Institute of American Art,  And I have been giving Ceramic Classes twice a month at an assisted living home... And still find time to do other things... Might drive over to DC for a few days next month. And tomorrow I'll celebrate the 27th Anniversary of my 39th Birthday.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 29, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I Mentioned I had a head cold a while back (couple of weeks at least) and the wife caught it also.  Well we just got home from a trip to her primary care doc (2PM appt) followed by a trip to the ER for another 6 hours.........  She has a mild pneumonia and probably some bronchitis and her blood O2 levels were low and some of her heart labs were borderline high so they almost admitted her.  The treatments they gave her helped to put her back in the normal range so they sent her home and she will be seeing her PCP tomorrow.
> ...


That's why we ended up in the ER, the idea was to rule out other life threatening possibilities as a pulmonary embolism which was not found so as for now she's fine with what's currently being done.  Doesn't mean she couldn't end up hospitalized if her condition worsens, I'm keeping a close eye on her.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 29, 2019)

SFC Ollie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ollie!  How are you?  Is that one of your grandchildren in the photo?
> ...


Good to see you (so to speak)!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 29, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> For anyone who cares, apparently Tiny Dancer has moved into the next world.  I'm looking for the link, but it's gone for now.  I liked Tiny Dancer a lot.



Sorry to hear that.  She was a Coffee Shopper for awhile but I didn't have a chance to get to know her.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 29, 2019)

SFC Ollie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ollie!  How are you?  Is that one of your grandchildren in the photo?
> ...



Always pleased when you drop in Ollie.  Even though I 'see' you other places, I miss you here.  And I have not tried to keep up with birthdays this year--I have dates for only about half the regulars and Xenforo apparently doesn't put up the birthdays each day as you can do with V-Bulletin.

But gee, can't resist:

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY SFC OLLIE!!!!*
*



*​


----------



## beautress (Mar 29, 2019)

SFC Ollie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ollie!  How are you?  Is that one of your grandchildren in the photo?
> ...


SFC Ollie!!! I'm so happy to see you here again!! I used to be Freedombecki but forgot my password, I'm just glad to be back, too. I took a couple of years off because of my husband's illness and his loss was hard for me. But I'm getting back into the swing and have been enjoying USMB a lot. 

I tried looking you up a couple of times, and couldn't find anything after 2014. Welcome back!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 30, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:
Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Montrovant in difficult transition
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition and for positive trend to continue.
GallantWarrior for healing and wellness.
BigBlackDog aka BBD for healing and wellness
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.
And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!
Ringel for healing and Mrs. R facing serious health challenges in difficult transition

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we hope they do.

*Springtime in Arizona*


----------



## beautress (Mar 30, 2019)

Thanks for sharing the gorgeous Xeriscape, Foxfyre. It's just beautiful!


----------



## boedicca (Mar 30, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...




It's still pretty new to me.  We're in the process of getting the folks' house ready to sell.  A lot of tears going through their things.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Mar 30, 2019)

beautress said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I do a lot of FB, and I did loose my wife 2 years ago. But I still am admin at another place (although really really small) so I stay pretty busy


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 30, 2019)

boedicca said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



That is one of the toughest parts.


----------



## boedicca (Mar 30, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



It's excruciating.  All the memorabilia - each thing brings me to tears.   In my Dad's office, I found photo albums they had put together for each of us kids - plus boxes of memories for each of us.  I can't even type without crying.  I miss them so much.  I was so lucky to have wonderful parents.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 30, 2019)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Sending you a hug across the miles.


----------



## beautress (Mar 30, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Thanks, GW. You've got friends here.


----------



## beautress (Mar 30, 2019)

SFC Ollie said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


Thanks so much for dropping back by here when you have responsibilities elsewhere. It's just been a privilege to know you, and if the job falls through, and you can come back someday, you'll have many cheerleaders.


----------



## beautress (Mar 30, 2019)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Best wishes getting through all that, boedicca. Tomorrow would've been my husband's 77th birthday. He passed June 13, 2016, 44+ years after we were married. It never occurred to me how quickly a dementia diagnosis could play out.  My heart is with you as you recall all their lovingkind things they did to make your life a good one.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 30, 2019)

beautress said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



I think the chance of Ollie getting fired are slim to none.  If I knew nothing else about him, I know he does his job and he keeps his word.     The board where he admins is quite small though and I don't know how much longer the owner will want to incur the significant expense of keeping it open.  But for now all is well.


----------



## Kat (Mar 30, 2019)

SFC Ollie said:


> Just stopping by to pay my respects to Tiny dancer. And of course say hello to all my old friends here....


----------



## Oddball (Mar 30, 2019)

Saturday afternoon!...Busy morning.

It's springtime, when a cat's fancy turns to thoughts of ....playing the bass fiddle!

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Oddball (Mar 30, 2019)

SFC Ollie said:


> Just stopping by to pay my respects to Tiny dancer. And of course say hello to all my old friends here....


----------



## SFC Ollie (Mar 30, 2019)

Another year anyway....


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 30, 2019)

SFC Ollie said:


> Another year anyway....



And my wishes for you and all of us are many more to come.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 30, 2019)

SFC Ollie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ollie!  How are you?  Is that one of your grandchildren in the photo?
> ...


The great grand daughter is a cutie, for sure.  You teach ceramic classes?  One of those crafts I've never had the courage to attempt.  It's always amazing when one of the Coffee-shoppers reveals some heretofore hidden talent of skill.  It's good to know you're doing well and busy. Travelling, too?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 30, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Eagle Eye Ringel!  I hope her condition doesn't worsen.  As a matter of fact, I certainly hope she starts doing better.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 30, 2019)

boedicca said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


My brother had that task.  He lived the last few years with my Dad after Mom died.  Dad was progressively less able to care for himself and he didn't want most of us to see him that way.  Now my brother has been gone for...I guess about 7 years now?  First of the siblings to go, he had a massive stroke and we had to decide to let him go.  He was one of three bachelor brothers and the other two brothers grieved for him terribly.  He was always the funny brother, holding forth for hours until you face ached from laughing.  I do find myself wishing I could talk to my mother and let her know all I've done since she died and how I am basically happy and satisfied with my life.  I think she'd like to know that.  She always worried that we children would be adversely affected by our childhood.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 30, 2019)

beautress said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


Probably why I keep coming back.  I don't like to talk too much about my partner, especially at work.  He works at the same place I do and most of them don't know him as well as I do.  Superficially, he's a funny and generous guy, always helping the others do their work.  Some of the others who have gotten closer either understand and are helpful to me dealing with the pard, or they just don't come back to visit again.  It can be pretty off-putting to see him in full-on real self mode.  
One buddy comes up fairly often, he likes hanging out around the place and considers pulling stumps as anger management and therapeutic.  One summer, I was teaching my daughter to do frame construction, building a storage shed.  The partner had been assigned his very own project but just couldn't resist coming over and trying to direct and correct our work.  The buddy came over, listened a bit and then suggested that both my daughter and I had hammers and seemed to know how to handle them well enough...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 30, 2019)

After my return from Okinawa I've been feeling a bit "off".  I thought maybe jet lag, but then it occurred to me; I left the first week of March and came back three weeks later.  There's a lot more daytime now than then.  We celebrated the Spring Equinox while I was gone.  Discombobulated until I get adjusted to the increased sunlight.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 30, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Probably why I keep coming back.  I don't like to talk too much about my partner, especially at work.  He works at the same place I do and most of them don't know him as well as I do.  Superficially, he's a funny and generous guy, always helping the others do their work.  Some of the others who have gotten closer either understand and are helpful to me dealing with the pard, or they just don't come back to visit again.  It can be pretty off-putting to see him in full-on real self mode.
> One buddy comes up fairly often, he likes hanging out around the place and considers pulling stumps as anger management and therapeutic.  One summer, I was teaching my daughter to do frame construction, building a storage shed.  The partner had been assigned his very own project but just couldn't resist coming over and trying to direct and correct our work.  The buddy came over, listened a bit and then suggested that both my daughter and I had hammers and seemed to know how to handle them well enough...



While it represents a coping method, it is not a healthy thing GW.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 30, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> After my return from Okinawa I've been feeling a bit "off".  I thought maybe jet lag, but then it occurred to me; I left the first week of March and came back three weeks later.  There's a lot more daytime now than then.  We celebrated the Spring Equinox while I was gone.  Discombobulated until I get adjusted to the increased sunlight.



These help me.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 30, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Probably why I keep coming back.  I don't like to talk too much about my partner, especially at work.  He works at the same place I do and most of them don't know him as well as I do.  Superficially, he's a funny and generous guy, always helping the others do their work.  Some of the others who have gotten closer either understand and are helpful to me dealing with the pard, or they just don't come back to visit again.  It can be pretty off-putting to see him in full-on real self mode.
> ...


Ah, yes, but shooting him might prove even less healthy.  He's been put on notice that he will not be moving into this house so he's started planning to move into the barn loft.  I hope the goats don't mind.  When my daughter finally comes home, as she has told me she plans doing, we might go ahead and build the B&B and run that together.  Partner will not be permitted near the place.  This place is just short of 200 acres, surely we can all find some space?


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 30, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I have every confidence you can be more creative and caring than using firearms.  People hit rough patches and change enough to keep things working or their paths drift further apart and leaving comes easier and a more viable option.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 30, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


The backhoe should be up and running soon.  It's got a 15' reach.  200 acres and a backhoe can be quite useful.  I'll also be setting up at least one good-sized compost windrow...heh, heh, heh.  You know how us cats like to bury nasty shit?


----------



## 007 (Mar 31, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I'm sorry pard... I know I'm being pretty harsh, and I understand up there in Alaska things are a lot different than around other parts.

I just feel sorry ya, man. I wouldn't wish your situation on a my worst enemy. I hope you can sort it all out someday, bro.


----------



## 007 (Mar 31, 2019)

SFC Ollie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ollie!  How are you?  Is that one of your grandchildren in the photo?
> ...


Dang man, there's a guy we haven't seen for awhile. Good to see you man, and glad you're still active in the Legion. 

I let my Legion membership lapse quite a few years ago now. I've been a life member of the Disabled American Veterans for probably 30 years now, and had my membership transferred to the town next to me because there isn't chapter here in Podunk. Good bunch of guys. Fun to talk military with other veterans.


----------



## 007 (Mar 31, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> After my return from Okinawa I've been feeling a bit "off".  I thought maybe jet lag, but then it occurred to me; I left the first week of March and came back three weeks later.  There's a lot more daytime now than then.  We celebrated the Spring Equinox while I was gone.  Discombobulated until I get adjusted to the increased sunlight.


Yup, me too pard. When we start having more daylight than night, it's time for me come out of my cocoon. Took the snowblower off the John Deere. I figure if it does snow again it'll be so mushy that I don't care, I'll drive over it because I know it'll melt really fast. I just love this time of year after being couped up in the house staring out the windows. I absolutely love being outside being able to work on the land. Gives me great satisfaction as I'm sure you agree. It's fun. Work up a good sweat, smell the sweet Spring air and enjoy the heck otta working on your property... sweat equity. I have a more projects than I think I can do but still, sometimes I can hardly sleep thinking about getting at it. Like a buddy of mine used to say at the Supermax prison we worked at... "hit 'er like a biten' sow"...


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 31, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:
Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Montrovant in difficult transition
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition and for positive trend to continue.
GallantWarrior for healing and wellness.
BigBlackDog aka BBD for healing and wellness
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.
And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!
Ringel for healing and Mrs. R facing serious health challenges in difficult transition

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we hope they do.

*Springtime in Wisconsin*


----------



## boedicca (Mar 31, 2019)

beautress said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Thank you - and my heart is with you too.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 31, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> The backhoe should be up and running soon.  It's got a 15' reach.  200 acres and a backhoe can be quite useful.  I'll also be setting up at least one good-sized compost windrow...heh, heh, heh.  You know how us cats like to bury nasty shit?



Now your talking.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 31, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Saturday afternoon!...Busy morning.
> 
> It's springtime, when a cat's fancy turns to thoughts of ....playing the bass fiddle!
> 
> Let the cartoon begin!



The old cartoons were not only creative and imaginative and funny, at least to kids, but they exposed several generations of children to all genres of music.  That wouldn't include this particular cartoon, but I think millions of kids learned to appreciate the classics even.  And how to tell a story with music.


----------



## beautress (Mar 31, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


I agree! But if he gets tired of his other job, he has us.


----------



## beautress (Mar 31, 2019)

Went to church this morning and dropped by the prayer garden where my husband's ashes rest. My fingers traced his beautiful name on the cool, marbled surface of his name engraved into the marble. All the way home, I thought of what beautiful memories he left me. All the great jokes and teasing the dog, His large warm hands, couldn't figure out how he stayed so slim when he ate like he had a hollow leg to fill.. Where did those 44 years go anyway? *sigh*

Sewed when I got home from services. It's so much fun to quilt as you go. I can't hold the great big quilts any more, but I can quilt one square at a time then sew them together with no pain. Old age makes you walk new paths, so long as you can still find home. 

Hope everyone had as wonderful a weekend as I did. Mine went like Seinfeld's "show about nothing at all" but it was fun, and I got to ride the zero turn mower day before yesterday, and it get me a free ride out front to take out the trash. It's 1/10 of a mile to the front, and the garbage people do not ever come to houses, they add garbage on the roadside only, just like in suburbia.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 31, 2019)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


You're not being harsh.  You are able to see from the outside what I have to deal with.  But I do have to deal with it.  I've offered to buy him out, asked him to buy me out.  There is a potential solution but I have to put some money together to get to the point where I can make a proposition.  It will also require me giving up the house I have made into my home, out of pocket and with sweat equity.  He's put in his sweat equity, too.  I'm waiting for my daughter to come back home and then things will change.  Partner's moving into the barn will distance him enough to keep things sane.  For my part, I find it absolutely amazing that a man his age is this...nasty.  
For now, I am very much enjoying the early spring weather and I'm looking forward to working towards getting things in my life in order.  I'll feel lots better if I get that done.  I cannot change him, but I can continue to improve my own life and surroundings.
PS: while on vacay at the daughter's I took up the knitting needles again and I'm working on a super nice shawl.  Photos when I get it done!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 31, 2019)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > After my return from Okinawa I've been feeling a bit "off".  I thought maybe jet lag, but then it occurred to me; I left the first week of March and came back three weeks later.  There's a lot more daytime now than then.  We celebrated the Spring Equinox while I was gone.  Discombobulated until I get adjusted to the increased sunlight.
> ...


I agree.  I love being outside and working up that sweat.  It's how you know you've done something.  I'm letting the does and kids out of their pen tomorrow so I can scrape out their shed.  Then I'll do the chicken coop.  After it starts getting cold enough, the shit just freezes and accumulates.  I picked up some good gloves and a face mask this morning.  I also found a thingy that lets me pick up trash without having to bend over to do it.  Melting snow is always a revelation!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 31, 2019)

beautress said:


> Went to church this morning and dropped by the prayer garden where my husband's ashes rest. My fingers traced his beautiful name on the cool, marbled surface of his name engraved into the marble. All the way home, I thought of what beautiful memories he left me. All the great jokes and teasing the dog, His large warm hands, couldn't figure out how he stayed so slim when he ate like he had a hollow leg to fill.. Where did those 44 years go anyway? *sigh*
> 
> Sewed when I got home from services. It's so much fun to quilt as you go. I can't hold the great big quilts any more, but I can quilt one square at a time then sew them together with no pain. Old age makes you walk new paths, so long as you can still find home.
> 
> Hope everyone had as wonderful a weekend as I did. Mine went like Seinfeld's "show about nothing at all" but it was fun, and I got to ride the zero turn mower day before yesterday, and it get me a free ride out front to take out the trash. It's 1/10 of a mile to the front, and the garbage people do not ever come to houses, they add garbage on the roadside only, just like in suburbia.


True about getting older.  I recently picked up my knitting needles again and have found that wearing wrist braces when I sleep help relieve the needles n pins feelings I get in my hands.  I can knit without my hands going numb if I'm diligent about the braces.  As I age, I take smaller bites and enjoy each mouthful more.


----------



## beautress (Mar 31, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Went to church this morning and dropped by the prayer garden where my husband's ashes rest. My fingers traced his beautiful name on the cool, marbled surface of his name engraved into the marble. All the way home, I thought of what beautiful memories he left me. All the great jokes and teasing the dog, His large warm hands, couldn't figure out how he stayed so slim when he ate like he had a hollow leg to fill.. Where did those 44 years go anyway? *sigh*
> ...


 Hope you show us your project soon!

Picture! Picture! Picture! Picture! 
Picture! Picture! Picture! Picture! 
Picture! Picture! Picture! Picture! 
Picture! Picture! Picture! Picture! 
Picture! Picture! Picture! Picture! ​


----------



## beautress (Mar 31, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Prayers up for the Ringels, Ringel!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 1, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:
Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Montrovant in difficult transition
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition and for positive trend to continue.
GallantWarrior for healing and wellness and solutions
BigBlackDog aka BBD for healing and wellness
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.
And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we rejoice when they do!!!
Ringel for healing and Mrs. R facing serious health challenges in difficult transition

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we hope they do.

_*Springtime in Texas*_


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 1, 2019)

To our faithful and loyal Coffee Shoppers past and present, I have come to know and have genuine affection for so many of you.   But it is my sad duty to inform you that as of midnight tonight, the Coffee Shop will have to close, be deleted, and will be no more.
































*APRIL FOOL!!!!*

*



*​


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 1, 2019)

I know, I know


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 1, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> I know, I know



Yeah, he did know.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 1, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > I know, I know
> ...



Everybody loves a winner...  I'll buy the house a round of drinks with my winnings...


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 1, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...



The Coffee Shop is the exact right place to do that because of the exorbitant price of our drinks here.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 1, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> The Coffee Shop is the exact right place to do that because of the exorbitant price of our drinks here.



I spend cyber money like a drunken sailor...


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 1, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


>



Actually, you're just starting a horizontal/vertical debate.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 1, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Or a whether the paper should come from the left or the right.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 1, 2019)

...or why is the camera person sideways?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 1, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> To our faithful and loyal Coffee Shoppers past and present, I have come to know and have genuine affection for so many of you.   But it is my sad duty to inform you that as of midnight tonight, the Coffee Shop will have to close, be deleted, and will be no more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Okay.....I'll admit it.....you really had me going.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 1, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> To our faithful and loyal Coffee Shoppers past and present, I have come to know and have genuine affection for so many of you.   But it is my sad duty to inform you that as of midnight tonight, the Coffee Shop will have to close, be deleted, and will be no more.
> *APRIL FOOL!!!!*
> 
> *
> ...



Wow ! that scared me for a moment, before I scrolled down the page.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 1, 2019)

Welp, since the wife is recovering from pneumonia they called off the chemo for this week, don't want to negatively impact her immune system at this juncture.  She's resting and recovering.
On the other hand she's driving me crazy with the house hunting........  Thinks Los Lunas is too far to go but is willing to look in Moriarty........  Tells me to deal with getting a house, she trusts me, then nixes all my choices....... 
Now she's talking about keeping the cost down by buying a cheaper house so she can replace her car but all the cheaper houses with any semblance of square footage are way out western Rio Rancho, Los Lunas, Edgewood or Moriarty.  I want to be on the western side of the mountain, she seems to have fixated on the eastern side for now......  If I had any hair I'd have pulled it out by now...... AAAaaaaaaarrrrrrgggg!!!!!!!!

Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 1, 2019)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > To our faithful and loyal Coffee Shoppers past and present, I have come to know and have genuine affection for so many of you.   But it is my sad duty to inform you that as of midnight tonight, the Coffee Shop will have to close, be deleted, and will be no more.
> ...



   Good to see you WQ.  It's folks like you and our other Coffee Shoppers that have kept it going for almost nine years now


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 2, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > To our faithful and loyal Coffee Shoppers past and present, I have come to know and have genuine affection for so many of you.   But it is my sad duty to inform you that as of midnight tonight, the Coffee Shop will have to close, be deleted, and will be no more.
> ...



And I love you too Dajjal.  I would hate to think anybody wouldn't care if it was true.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 2, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Welp, since the wife is recovering from pneumonia they called off the chemo for this week, don't want to negatively impact her immune system at this juncture.  She's resting and recovering.
> On the other hand she's driving me crazy with the house hunting........  Thinks Los Lunas is too far to go but is willing to look in Moriarty........  Tells me to deal with getting a house, she trusts me, then nixes all my choices.......
> Now she's talking about keeping the cost down by buying a cheaper house so she can replace her car but all the cheaper houses with any semblance of square footage are way out western Rio Rancho, Los Lunas, Edgewood or Moriarty.  I want to be on the western side of the mountain, she seems to have fixated on the eastern side for now......  If I had any hair I'd have pulled it out by now...... AAAaaaaaaarrrrrrgggg!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent.



Los Lunas is a LOT closer and easier to get to Albuquerque than Moriarty.  I do hope you choose the west side of the mountain at this juncture of your life.  The east side is best for the young and very healthy.  But I'll bet you will see just the right property that both of you will know is right.  That has always been the case with Hombre and me.  We have chosen 23 different homes, temporary and more permanent, and both of us have agreed that's where we needed to be.  But sometimes it took awhile to find that place.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 2, 2019)

Good night darliinks.  I really do love you guys.  No change in the vigil list and God willing, the Coffee Shop will be open all night and tomorrow.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 2, 2019)

The Postal job site has listings again, so I applied for a couple of positions near enough that I would be able to commute to them.  This time I was given a new assessment to take.  I got a much higher score than I did on the previous, more common postal exam, so I'm hoping that might lead to an interview.  I'm crossing my fingers, anyway.  My friends have said that I can stay with them until I am ready to get my own place (or the little one's father gets his crap together and we can go with the plan of the two of us finding a place, whichever comes first), but the sooner I can get a job I'd like to keep, the happier I'll be.  I think living with them will be pretty trouble-free, but I'll be uncomfortable until I leave or at least start paying them.  It's a bit odd considering I've been living with someone who pays my bills for the past decade, but the situations are different.

I just hope that whatever job I end up with, it affords me time to spend with the little one when I can.  Since I'll be an hour drive away for at least the immediate future, it's going to be hard to find that time.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 2, 2019)

What an awful disaster!...Hope and pray everyone is OK!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 2, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Welp, since the wife is recovering from pneumonia they called off the chemo for this week, don't want to negatively impact her immune system at this juncture.  She's resting and recovering.
> On the other hand she's driving me crazy with the house hunting........  Thinks Los Lunas is too far to go but is willing to look in Moriarty........  Tells me to deal with getting a house, she trusts me, then nixes all my choices.......
> Now she's talking about keeping the cost down by buying a cheaper house so she can replace her car but all the cheaper houses with any semblance of square footage are way out western Rio Rancho, Los Lunas, Edgewood or Moriarty.  I want to be on the western side of the mountain, she seems to have fixated on the eastern side for now......  If I had any hair I'd have pulled it out by now...... AAAaaaaaaarrrrrrgggg!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent.


De nada.  I'm glad that y'all put up with my carping.  I think it's better we come here and maul each other (figuratively) than act things out at home.  Big shoulders in the Coffee Shop, Ringel.  Hope Mrs R gets over her pneumonia quickly.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 2, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Neener, neener!  I figured it out pretty quickly.  I just couldn't think of any good April Fool's jokes.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 2, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> The Postal job site has listings again, so I applied for a couple of positions near enough that I would be able to commute to them.  This time I was given a new assessment to take.  I got a much higher score than I did on the previous, more common postal exam, so I'm hoping that might lead to an interview.  I'm crossing my fingers, anyway.  My friends have said that I can stay with them until I am ready to get my own place (or the little one's father gets his crap together and we can go with the plan of the two of us finding a place, whichever comes first), but the sooner I can get a job I'd like to keep, the happier I'll be.  I think living with them will be pretty trouble-free, but I'll be uncomfortable until I leave or at least start paying them.  It's a bit odd considering I've been living with someone who pays my bills for the past decade, but the situations are different.
> 
> I just hope that whatever job I end up with, it affords me time to spend with the little one when I can.  Since I'll be an hour drive away for at least the immediate future, it's going to be hard to find that time.


Good luck, Montro!  Finding the right job can be tough, but when you do, life is pretty sweet.  I've been doing the job I have now for over 20 years and I do enjoy it.  Unfortunately, my physical self is slowing down to the extent where some of the tasks are getting pretty difficult.  I'm going to try to semi-retire later this year and only work part-time.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 2, 2019)

Good morning, everyone!  It's shaping up nicely here, daylight rising to reveal a clear day.  It'll be passably warm, like yesterday, getting up to just over 50F.  I found a super tool to pick up the trash without having to constantly bend over.  The dog had a field day with the trash while I was gone.  Dog was let out and the trash got stacked on the porch, at least until the dog got into it.  Today I'm going to get the chicken coop cleaned out.  Stuff's thawing out and needs some TLC.  My compost bin is filling pretty quickly. The partner split up a huge pile of kindling, which I now have to stack.  He won't stack it and I don't want him to.  Last (first) time he stacked wood it was a disaster.  I wonder sometimes whether he screws stuff like that up on purpose because he knows I'd just rather do it my way the first time rather than having to redo his messes.
Because the partner let the percolator grow a science project, he's having camp coffee with me.  Partner hates camp coffee because it can mean you drink a few grounds.  But until I get time to scour the other pot, grounds he'll get.  I finally finished unpacking and sorting my gear.  I've sorted a lot of the junk that was on the table.  Partner managed to burn the tablecloth because he was soldering some lights.  He can't understand why I'm pissed.  
I tried to watch that show "Hoarders" while at my daughter's place.  I couldn't do it.  About 5 minutes into the show I was so depressed.  Bing watched three seasons of "Westworld" instead. 
OK, enough maundering and moaning.
While on Okinawa, I was enchanted by the shisa dogs. Here's the legend and a photo of the pair I got for my place:
_"Like the komainu ("lion dogs"), the shisa are a variation of the guardian lions from China. From the Edo period, they started to be called "guardian dogs" in general in mainland Japan. Gender is variously assigned to the shisa. Some Okinawans believe the male has his mouth closed to keep bad out of the home, while the female has her mouth open to share goodness. Others believe the female has her mouth closed to "keep in the good", while the male has his mouth open to "scare away the bad"


 _


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 2, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> The Postal job site has listings again, so I applied for a couple of positions near enough that I would be able to commute to them.  This time I was given a new assessment to take.  I got a much higher score than I did on the previous, more common postal exam, so I'm hoping that might lead to an interview.  I'm crossing my fingers, anyway.  My friends have said that I can stay with them until I am ready to get my own place (or the little one's father gets his crap together and we can go with the plan of the two of us finding a place, whichever comes first), but the sooner I can get a job I'd like to keep, the happier I'll be.  I think living with them will be pretty trouble-free, but I'll be uncomfortable until I leave or at least start paying them.  It's a bit odd considering I've been living with someone who pays my bills for the past decade, but the situations are different.
> 
> I just hope that whatever job I end up with, it affords me time to spend with the little one when I can.  Since I'll be an hour drive away for at least the immediate future, it's going to be hard to find that time.



It speaks well of you that you have friends who want you to live with them.  You can always pay your host with housework, doing laundry, doing yard work, cooking, shopping etc.    Sounds like a plan and we'll be pulling for you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 2, 2019)

For today's smile


----------



## beautress (Apr 2, 2019)

What a nothin' burger day. Went to quilt meeting last night and had to go home because I couldn't stop coughing. I got okay last night, but today, the cough came up again and was full scale by sundown. Fortunately, I'm still breathing, so it's not all that bad. The pollen count here has been out of control for a few days, and I can only guess it is also persistent.

Glad Ridgerunner found the well, you know... 

I saw there was a 2.5 Richter scale earthquake near Anchorage today, so I just dropped in to see if Gallantwarrior had checked in.

Guess I'll be around for a few minutes more, but if my cough gets bad, I'm going upstairs. At least, GW's earthquake was low. One out there in the farthest reaches of the Aleutian Island, one near Kiska Volcano got hit with a gigantic 6.5 temblor this afternoon. Hope that kind stays away from Anchorage area, and that all goes well this Spring. (Edit, fixed location of temblor)


----------



## beautress (Apr 2, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> The Postal job site has listings again, so I applied for a couple of positions near enough that I would be able to commute to them.  This time I was given a new assessment to take.  I got a much higher score than I did on the previous, more common postal exam, so I'm hoping that might lead to an interview.  I'm crossing my fingers, anyway.  My friends have said that I can stay with them until I am ready to get my own place (or the little one's father gets his crap together and we can go with the plan of the two of us finding a place, whichever comes first), but the sooner I can get a job I'd like to keep, the happier I'll be.  I think living with them will be pretty trouble-free, but I'll be uncomfortable until I leave or at least start paying them.  It's a bit odd considering I've been living with someone who pays my bills for the past decade, but the situations are different.
> 
> I just hope that whatever job I end up with, it affords me time to spend with the little one when I can.  Since I'll be an hour drive away for at least the immediate future, it's going to be hard to find that time.


Good luck, Montrovant.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 2, 2019)

beautress said:


> What a nothin' burger day. Went to quilt meeting last night and had to go home because I couldn't stop coughing. I got okay last night, but today, the cough came up again and was full scale by sundown. Fortunately, I'm still breathing, so it's not all that bad. The pollen count here has been out of control for a few days, and I can only guess it is also persistent.
> 
> I saw there was a 2.5 Richter scale earthquake near Anchorage today, so I just dropped in to see if Gallantwarrior had checked in. Glad Ridgerunner found the well, you know...
> 
> Guess I'll be around for a few minutes more, but if my cough gets bad, I'm going upstairs. At least, GW's earthquake was low. One out there in the farthest reaches of the Aleutian Island, one near Siskin (the smaller Siskin) Island got hit with a gigantic 6.5 temblor this afternoon. Hope that kind stays away from Anchorage area, and that all goes well this Spring.


That quake didn't even register around here, but thanks for you good thoughts.  So, your cough is allergy-related?  Or is it some viral illness?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 2, 2019)

Good day today here.  I got the chicken coop cleaned out.  I found a turkey nest and harvested two of the three eggs there.  If she doesn't come back and lay more in the next couple days, I'll get that third egg, too.  So now I have both chicken and turkeys laying again.  It's still too cold nights to let them go broody, but by the end of this month I'll see what I get for chicks and poults.
Got the partner to help me do springtime goat service.  Girls all got their annual immunizations, a dose of Selenium/Vitamin E/Calcium-magnesium-zinc and they got their hooves trimmed.  I'm chilling out and will soon retire to my "nest".  Oh, yeah, I got started on the spring cleaning in the house.  Tomorrow, the snow should be low enough so that I can get out and reset the electric fencing for the goat pen.  Partners wethers (geldings) are getting really good at getting out and tearing things up.  I think I'll get one of those soft pellet guns and start shooting them with rubber pellets when they get into things.  Great target practice!


----------



## beautress (Apr 2, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > What a nothin' burger day. Went to quilt meeting last night and had to go home because I couldn't stop coughing. I got okay last night, but today, the cough came up again and was full scale by sundown. Fortunately, I'm still breathing, so it's not all that bad. The pollen count here has been out of control for a few days, and I can only guess it is also persistent.
> ...


Hey, GW. Good to see it is all okay up there.
I have no idea what's wrong, but they say our Elm tree pollen is at its highest and this is the first time I've noticed a cough correlating to the pollen count, so I've been indoors watching dvds and sewing for 2 days. Going out last night to the meeting seems to have been a big mistake. I haven't had a cough like that for a long time, and the muscles around the thoracic region are tight. I think I'll turn in early. It's warmer upstairs. Down here the tiles are cold.
I hope the earth settles down in AK tomorrow. I counted about 16 at or over 2.5 Latest Earthquakes
Hope that computes. the link is 6 lines deep.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 2, 2019)

beautress said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


Seriously, quakes that small are insignificant here.  
When I was on Okinawa I noticed lots of locals wearing those fiber masks.  Lots of our Asian flight crews wear them, too.  I wore one today while cleaning my chicken coop.  Might you try wearing a dust mask when out and about?


----------



## beautress (Apr 2, 2019)

Thanks for the hint, GW. I bought some last week. I ought to be using them. Best wishes with the Turkeys and chicks.

Time for me to check out and thank Foxfyre for her attention to this wonderful thread. Good job Foxy.  Night all.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 2, 2019)

beautress said:


> Thanks for the hint, GW. I bought some last week. I ought to be using them. Best wishes with the Turkeys and chicks.
> 
> Time for me to check out and thank Foxfyre for her attention to this wonderful thread. Good job Foxy.  Night all.


G'night Beauty!  For pollen and other particulate issues, masks work well.  Good luck, hope they work for you.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 2, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




You are a good lady Foxy.  Sherry and I are slammed in our lives right now but I would be truly sad if their was no Coffee Shop.  The credit is yours for keeping it going.  Not sure if that appreciation gets expressed enough.


----------



## Sherry (Apr 2, 2019)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



I agree with WQ. The CS has been a wonderful refuge over the years. Life is super busy right now. Our biggest source of joy is our precious 7 month old granddaughter. It's too bad creepy people lurk on the internet or I'd be posting pics of her. It's been 8 months since my mom passed and I miss her more than ever. We are also dealing with elderly parents who have issues that come with age. We recently took our fourth annual honeymoon for a much needed break. We had such an awesome time with great daytime excursions and amazing food and drinks in the evening. We are so looking forward to being in a position within 5 years to take early retirement and do more traveling.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 2, 2019)

Sherry said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 3, 2019)

Sherry said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Four years already?   Wow.  It doesn't seem that long since the wedding.  But so happy that the two of you are so happy.  

And thanks, but I don't take credit for keeping the Coffee Shop going.  If it wasn't for the truly amazing, eclectic, interesting, caring people that take a bit of their day or week or month to post here, it wouldn't have become the remarkable entity that it became and is.  I do feel a certain responsibility for having giving birth to it, and I do sort of informally moderate and take action if anybody tries to mess with it--thanks to all the Coffee Shoppers and great moderators who understand the Coffee Shop and have helped with that--but all of you get the credit for what it is.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 3, 2019)

Wow!  I agree, Foxy, FOUR years!  WQ and Sherry have become grandparents together, too.  
Several Coffee Shoppers have gone, and some have come back.  Some have gone through hell and back.  (I miss Gracie!)  Some are still going through their own personal hell.  
I'm happy for the morning today which looks like it will become a lovely day.  It's still freezing at night here but the snow and ice is slowly going away as the days are warming.  Partner left early this morning to go back to work.  I have to get the electric fences set up in hope that they will contain his wethers.  I cannot feed my birds when his shit makers are out because they eat the birds' feed.  
I'm now eagerly awaiting my favorite time of year, kidding season.  I only have four does, possibly five, who are expecting.  One has already started "bagging up" (her udder is becoming engorged with milk).  It's also looking like I'll have some chicks and poults, too.  The circle of life, the passing of seasons, goes on ceaselessly.  Every year brings a promise of new life.  I am glad for that.  
I sure hope the rest of you find some reason to celebrate this turning of the seasons, despite all hardships we are still here.
Luvs y'all!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 3, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Wow!  I agree, Foxy, FOUR years!  WQ and Sherry have become grandparents together, too.
> Several Coffee Shoppers have gone, and some have come back.  Some have gone through hell and back.  (I miss Gracie!)  Some are still going through their own personal hell.
> I'm happy for the morning today which looks like it will become a lovely day.  It's still freezing at night here but the snow and ice is slowly going away as the days are warming.  Partner left early this morning to go back to work.  I have to get the electric fences set up in hope that they will contain his wethers.  I cannot feed my birds when his shit makers are out because they eat the birds' feed.
> I'm now eagerly awaiting my favorite time of year, kidding season.  I only have four does, possibly five, who are expecting.  One has already started "bagging up" (her udder is becoming engorged with milk).  It's also looking like I'll have some chicks and poults, too.  The circle of life, the passing of seasons, goes on ceaselessly.  Every year brings a promise of new life.  I am glad for that.
> ...



That's why we keep the porch light on.  In hopes that some great people will eventually find their way back.  

And your word pictures of life there in Alaska are so special and appreciated.  I hope Nosmo King returns with his little mini anthologies too.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 3, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Wow!  I agree, Foxy, FOUR years!  WQ and Sherry have become grandparents together, too.
> ...


Oh, Yeah!  NoSmo and his Uncle Ducky!  I suppose he's busy either cleaning up the messes from the recent storms or he's busy with spring planting.


----------



## beautress (Apr 3, 2019)

Found something interesting on Bing about New Mexico scenic stuff being used as their picture-of-the-day deal, which was too big to bring here, so I found a similar picture elsewhere:




​
We’re celebrating International Dark-Sky Week with an image from a corner of New Mexico that’s one of the best places to stargaze in the continental United States. Dark-Sky Week is observed during the first new moon of April, when stars shine more brightly because the moon isn’t visible. The event was created to bring attention to the harmful effects of artificial light on the natural world, and to remind us of the beauty of an unadulterated night sky. Light pollution not only impacts our ability to see the stars and to sleep soundly, but also creates challenges for many nocturnal species, migrating birds, and even baby sea turtles. So, turn out those lights, look up, and be amazed at the sky that your great-great-grandparents saw.​


​Don't recall ever having seen this part of New Mexico, not ever, and nothing like it. Very spectacular.
​


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 3, 2019)

beautress said:


> Found something interesting on Bing about New Mexico scenic stuff being used as their picture-of-the-day deal, which was too big to bring here, so I found a similar picture elsewhere:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes I posted some photos from the Bisti Badlands or also called the De-Na-Zin Wilderness some days or maybe a week or two ago in the Coffee Shop.    De-Na-Zin is Navajo roughly translated "crane' based on petroglyphs of cranes found in the rocks.  It is a pretty big area and a National Park.  Located in a remote area in the high desert roughly between Gallup and Farmington in the northwest quadrant of the state, you wont see it or go anywhere near it unless you go there intentionally.  Very much off the beaten path from anywhere.  An amazing place though.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 3, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Wow!  I agree, Foxy, FOUR years!  WQ and Sherry have become grandparents together, too.
> Several Coffee Shoppers have gone, and some have come back.  Some have gone through hell and back.  (I miss Gracie!)  Some are still going through their own personal hell.
> I'm happy for the morning today which looks like it will become a lovely day.  It's still freezing at night here but the snow and ice is slowly going away as the days are warming.  Partner left early this morning to go back to work.  I have to get the electric fences set up in hope that they will contain his wethers.  I cannot feed my birds when his shit makers are out because they eat the birds' feed.
> I'm now eagerly awaiting my favorite time of year, kidding season.  I only have four does, possibly five, who are expecting.  One has already started "bagging up" (her udder is becoming engorged with milk).  It's also looking like I'll have some chicks and poults, too.  The circle of life, the passing of seasons, goes on ceaselessly.  Every year brings a promise of new life.  I am glad for that.
> ...




I miss Gracie as well.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 3, 2019)

Okay, my time to vent!






(I'm working on the attitude adjustment but give me a few minutes.)


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 3, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys. 

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Montrovant in difficult transition
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition and for positive trend to continue.
BigBlackDog aka BBD for healing and wellness
GallantWarrior for healing and wellness and solutions
Ringel for healing and Mrs. R facing serious health challenges in difficult transition
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we hope they do.

*Springtime in Alaska*


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 4, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay, my time to vent!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



British law has come down on cold calling on the telephone, and there are heavy penalties. I have not had a call for ages since the new law. I used to get several a week.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 4, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, my time to vent!
> ...



I think our Constitution would prohibit Congress from passing such a law here.  They have established no call lists in the past to discourage telemarketers but with 330+ million people, it was almost impossible to enforce.

Our best bet are probably phones that allow us to quickly and routinely block such calls.  Telemarketers are less of a problem because most places find other sorts of advertising more effective without annoying people.  Most of our unsolicited calls are from professional callers working for charities soliciting donations (I'm estimating maybe 10-20%) and the rest are scammers with many of those calls looking like local calls but originating outside the USA.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## saveliberty (Apr 4, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> The Postal job site has listings again, so I applied for a couple of positions near enough that I would be able to commute to them.  This time I was given a new assessment to take.  I got a much higher score than I did on the previous, more common postal exam, so I'm hoping that might lead to an interview.  I'm crossing my fingers, anyway.  My friends have said that I can stay with them until I am ready to get my own place (or the little one's father gets his crap together and we can go with the plan of the two of us finding a place, whichever comes first), but the sooner I can get a job I'd like to keep, the happier I'll be.  I think living with them will be pretty trouble-free, but I'll be uncomfortable until I leave or at least start paying them.  It's a bit odd considering I've been living with someone who pays my bills for the past decade, but the situations are different.
> 
> I just hope that whatever job I end up with, it affords me time to spend with the little one when I can.  Since I'll be an hour drive away for at least the immediate future, it's going to be hard to find that time.



Not sure if this is a universal norm with the post office, but it seems here either you are working over 40 hours a week with no breaks or only 25 hours.  This is more specific to clerks (PSE).


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 4, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > The Postal job site has listings again, so I applied for a couple of positions near enough that I would be able to commute to them.  This time I was given a new assessment to take.  I got a much higher score than I did on the previous, more common postal exam, so I'm hoping that might lead to an interview.  I'm crossing my fingers, anyway.  My friends have said that I can stay with them until I am ready to get my own place (or the little one's father gets his crap together and we can go with the plan of the two of us finding a place, whichever comes first), but the sooner I can get a job I'd like to keep, the happier I'll be.  I think living with them will be pretty trouble-free, but I'll be uncomfortable until I leave or at least start paying them.  It's a bit odd considering I've been living with someone who pays my bills for the past decade, but the situations are different.
> ...



I've taken a couple of assessments for PSE jobs (I don't want to be a carrier, I don't know if I'd be comfortable with that sort of driving, and I don't have enough time driving anyway ), and if the scoring is the same as the main exam, I did pretty well on them.  

I don't want to work only 25 hours a week, but I'd certainly take more than 40.  When I worked for the USPS through a staffing company about 13 years ago, we did quite a few 56 hour weeks.  I don't have much in the way of a social life, so while it's not fun working that much, I didn't mind too much.  If I mixed in enough 40+ weeks to make it average out to at least about 40 a week for the year, I'd be cool with that.  I'll just have to make sure to save my pennies for the less busy times.


----------



## Sherry (Apr 4, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



It's been 3 years, not 4. We married in Spring of 2016 and had our original honeymoon. Every year we celebrate our anniversary by going on another honeymoon, which makes for a total of 4 honeymoons. WQ spoils me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 4, 2019)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



It doesn't feel like it has been three years either though.  But hurrah for great guys who spoil us.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 5, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> I've taken a couple of assessments for PSE jobs (I don't want to be a carrier, I don't know if I'd be comfortable with that sort of driving, and I don't have enough time driving anyway ), and if the scoring is the same as the main exam, I did pretty well on them.
> 
> I don't want to work only 25 hours a week, but I'd certainly take more than 40.  When I worked for the USPS through a staffing company about 13 years ago, we did quite a few 56 hour weeks.  I don't have much in the way of a social life, so while it's not fun working that much, I didn't mind too much.  If I mixed in enough 40+ weeks to make it average out to at least about 40 a week for the year, I'd be cool with that.  I'll just have to make sure to save my pennies for the less busy times.



Stay away from a small office then (level 18 or lower), they have 25 hour work weeks many times.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 6, 2019)

OKay computer geeks.  Yesterday I set up Hombre's new HP computer that everything seems to be working exactly as it should.  Using his old--I mean somewhere between 5 and 10 years old--AOC monitor.  Display looks great. . .but. . .when the computer wakes up from sleep the entire display on the monitor screen and the monitor have shifted two or more inches to the right.  Any icons too close to the right edge disappear. . .the buttons on the taskbar on the right end disappear.

Is this a computer problem?  Or a monitor problem?


----------



## Sherry (Apr 6, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> OKay computer geeks.  Yesterday I set up Hombre's new HP computer that everything seems to be working exactly as it should.  Using his old--I mean somewhere between 5 and 10 years old--AOC monitor.  Display looks great. . .but. . .when the computer wakes up from sleep the entire display on the monitor screen and the monitor have shifted two or more inches to the right.  Any icons too close to the right edge disappear. . .the buttons on the taskbar on the right end disappear.
> 
> Is this a computer problem?  Or a monitor problem?



I'm the farthest thing from a computer geek, but it sounds like a settings issue.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 6, 2019)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > OKay computer geeks.  Yesterday I set up Hombre's new HP computer that everything seems to be working exactly as it should.  Using his old--I mean somewhere between 5 and 10 years old--AOC monitor.  Display looks great. . .but. . .when the computer wakes up from sleep the entire display on the monitor screen and the monitor have shifted two or more inches to the right.  Any icons too close to the right edge disappear. . .the buttons on the taskbar on the right end disappear.
> ...



I don't think so.  I've tried every different applicable setting possible, updated divers etc etc and checked for answers on the internet, but lots of people have the problem but there doesn't seem to be a fix for it.  So I need to know if replacing the monitor would solve the problem.


----------



## Toro (Apr 6, 2019)

Hi Coffee Shoppers

I hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Sherry (Apr 6, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...





Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Hopefully Ringel will appear soon...he's good at that stuff.


----------



## Kat (Apr 6, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> OKay computer geeks.  Yesterday I set up Hombre's new HP computer that everything seems to be working exactly as it should.  Using his old--I mean somewhere between 5 and 10 years old--AOC monitor.  Display looks great. . .but. . .when the computer wakes up from sleep the entire display on the monitor screen and the monitor have shifted two or more inches to the right.  Any icons too close to the right edge disappear. . .the buttons on the taskbar on the right end disappear.
> 
> Is this a computer problem?  Or a monitor problem?




For now, don't let it sleep. I never put mine to sleep.


----------



## Kat (Apr 6, 2019)

Kat said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > OKay computer geeks.  Yesterday I set up Hombre's new HP computer that everything seems to be working exactly as it should.  Using his old--I mean somewhere between 5 and 10 years old--AOC monitor.  Display looks great. . .but. . .when the computer wakes up from sleep the entire display on the monitor screen and the monitor have shifted two or more inches to the right.  Any icons too close to the right edge disappear. . .the buttons on the taskbar on the right end disappear.
> ...




Foxfyre  It may be a corrupted Profile. Try making a new Profile and see if the same happens.


----------



## Kat (Apr 6, 2019)

I am very worried about Gracie


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 6, 2019)

Kat said:


> I am very worried about Gracie



Me too.  She hasn't surfaced for quite awhile now.  If you hear from her let us know?


----------



## Kat (Apr 6, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > I am very worried about Gracie
> ...




Absolutely.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 6, 2019)

Kat said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I don't think it is a profile problem.  It is too common a problem and most seem to think it is a driver related to the monitor.  If it is, replacing the monitor may fix the problem?

Doesn't putting the computer to sleep save a lot of power?  Or do you shut your computer down at night?


----------



## Kat (Apr 6, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...




I shut down. 

May not be a Profile problem, but that is one thing I got from Windows in a search.
My guess is that as old as the monitor is, you/he could use a new one. But, I don't know for fact that is the problem.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 6, 2019)

Kat said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



That's what I'll tell him to do.  When it wakes up, I have to pull the taskbar up onto the display but the right end of it will be off the display.  But rebooting then fixes it.  Weird.  He has no intuition at all on this stuff, and believe me, when I'm the computer geek in our household, we are in a lot of trouble.  

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 7, 2019)

Busy, busy, busy.....Forgot the Saturday cartoon.

Well, it's gardening season....Keep the pests away from your veggies!

Let the cartoon belatedly begin!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 7, 2019)

Kat said:


> I am very worried about Gracie


Haven't you heard from her recently, either?


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 7, 2019)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


For Foxfyre - Basically Windows 10 does everything automatically for the user, not always the best thing to do.  Looks like you're not alone, it's a common problem, an unresolved Microsoft bug in the code.  It appears to be controlled by the Display Port which instead of sizing to the screen size it sizes to a smaller default.  Right now the only thing I've found is to turn off sleep mode. 
Also, even if it's new that doesn't mean it has all the updates, check for updates and if there is one it MAY fix the problem.  Some say it does, some say the latest update is what caused the problem.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 7, 2019)

The wife continues to improve but spends most of her time sleeping, as to be expected.  I'm tired due to the fact it's allergy season still I can't let it slow me down too much.  Ran to Wally World this afternoon, 83 degrees outside and I was a little warm.  Right now i have the house wide open and all the fans on.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 7, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Yeah, nobody seems to have an answer that I've found so far or at least no two 'experts' seem to agree.  Which tells me they likely don't know.     Anyhow I put a screen saver on his monitor and am putting the monitor to sleep after 30 minutes or so, but not the computer.  That seems to take care of the problem.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 7, 2019)

Kat said:


> I am very worried about Gracie



Spring is here and she could be enjoying her new life.  I'd rather think that until she visits.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 7, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Yeah, nobody seems to have an answer that I've found so far or at least no two 'experts' seem to agree.  Which tells me they likely don't know.     Anyhow I put a screen saver on his monitor and am putting the monitor to sleep after 30 minutes or so, but not the computer.  That seems to take care of the problem.



Monitor insomnia?  Who'd have guessed?


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 7, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


Yup as I figured, it's a Microsoft problem though from what I've read Microsoft is blaming 3rd party graphics cards....., even though it's happening to Microsoft approved hardware systems......  Typical Microsoft approach, make changes, tell only Microsoft partners of the change then blame everyone else for not keeping up with the changes then finally get around to fixing it while still blaming everyone else........


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 7, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> The wife continues to improve but spends most of her time sleeping, as to be expected.  I'm tired due to the fact it's allergy season still I can't let it slow me down too much.  Ran to Wally World this afternoon, 83 degrees outside and I was a little warm.  Right now i have the house wide open and all the fans on.



Do you have word whether she will need additional treatment?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 7, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



So changing the monitor won't fix it?


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 7, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The wife continues to improve but spends most of her time sleeping, as to be expected.  I'm tired due to the fact it's allergy season still I can't let it slow me down too much.  Ran to Wally World this afternoon, 83 degrees outside and I was a little warm.  Right now i have the house wide open and all the fans on.
> ...


For the pneumonia?  No, not at this time.  I just have to be much more careful, if I start feeling "off" a little bit then it's bleach clean everything I touch and mask time, don't want her to have to go through that again.
Right now we're set for chemo on Thursday.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 7, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


It might, it might not.  Heck my 24" ASUS monitor is ten+ years old and still going strong but then again the computer it's attached to is running Windows 7.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 7, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Well bless both your hearts.  I wish you didn't have to go through this.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 8, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 254658



Hmmm photo shopped?  I don't think I've ever seen a guinea pig that big?  Cute photo though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 8, 2019)

While I don't think I qualify as a couch potato, I could sign up for this event:


----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > I am very worried about Gracie
> ...




No, I haven't. If I don't soon, I am texting her.


----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2019)

Okay guys. I decided to go ahead and text Gracie, and she is okay.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 8, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


One of the more aggravating aspects of chemo is what they call chemo brain, the loss of some short term memory.  The wife and I have conversations about different things then a couple of weeks later she brings one of the subjects back up having no recollection of the previous conversation.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 8, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I know that to be true.

Last year the combined families put together a birthday party for Hombre and his twin sister in Arkansas.  When we arrived we found out she was in the hospital due to extreme side effects of the chemo, but her doctor said she could be discharged and we checked her out.  She had house guests--our niece (her daughter and son-in-law) moved into their 5th wheel at the lake, and turned over her house to our immediate family.  Sister attended a cookout at the lake that night, thoroughly enjoyed the birthday party bash which was a family reunion of sorts the next day, posed for numerous photos, greeting everybody there, had a great time.  

It took a lot out of her though apparently and she was re-admitted to the hospital after we left the next day.  Two weeks later when she was finally discharged, she had absolutely no recollection of that reunion/birthday party.  Her kids showed her the photos, told her about it, but it was completely blanked out of her mind.  And she remembers none of it to this day.  

Pretty scary.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 8, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Here's one of my favorite pictures of her when we were reenacting (1990s?).  She made the dress she's wearing and is wearing 1860s eyeglasses plus her long hair is piled into a black snood which blends into the backdrop. 
This was the only Civil War Christmas Ball we ever went to.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 8, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



So pretty.  I hope I get to meet her.


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 8, 2019)

It's here!  No doubt about it now!  Daffodils are starting to bloom.  Timidly, but they are blooming!  I saw a forsythia teasing out bright lemon yellow blossoms today which means that, by Wednesday it should be strutting its stuff proudly.

Dress rehearsal for the Easter Pageant on the Hillside was Sunday afternoon.  We have a minor catastrophe on our hands this year.  The fellow who plays Jesus had an accident last week and broke his hand.  It is currently in a cast from his fingertips to half way up his forearm.  Tough to carry the cross and even more demanding being crucified (which means holding onto a peg on the right arm of the cross).

Daisy the Mutt kept her appointment with the groomer Sunday morning.  She has not been trimmed since a week before Christmas.  Her new cut makes it look as if she has lost about seven pounds.  No doubt she is more comfortable with her coat shorn away like a ewe loosing her fleece.

Someone close to the family relayed another anecdote about my sainted Uncle Ducky.  Back in 1934 the notorious hoodlum 'Pretty Boy' Floyd was cornered and killed here in East Liverpool.  It put East Liverpool on the map, aside from our dominance in pottery production.  People from all over flocked to the Sturges Funeral Home on Fifth Street to view the corpse of Pretty Boy.

Ducky was assigned as security.  He was a rookie officer on the ELPD at the time.  They found a picture of the late Mr. Floyd flanked by ELPD officers.  Right beside the body of the gangster was a beaming Uncle Ducky!  He was in the limelight, or the reflected glow of a bullet ridden body and having the time of his life.

Flash forward to Spring 2019.  My grandnephew Jhett Boyd is a pupil at LaCroft Elementary School.  He is in the fourth grade.  His teacher assigned the class to create a "living wax museum".  I know it's a clumsy phrase, but, essentially, the pupils are to dress as and create a display of a figure from history.

One kid chose Abraham Lincoln, another Willa Cather.  Jhett chose 'Pretty Boy' Floyd.  I dubbed him 'Pretty Boy' Boyd.  Jhett is a marvelous kid.  Active, funny and cheerful.  Last Sunday he admitted having a girlfrien, an occurrence as common to 10 year old boys as teeth in a hen's mouth.  "She said I'm cute!" he said with an ear-to-ear grin.  I have to agree with her.

And that's the update from the upper Ohio Eiver valley where things move at their own pace.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 9, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> It's here!  No doubt about it now!  Daffodils are starting to bloom.  Timidly, but they are blooming!  I saw a forsythia teasing out bright lemon yellow blossoms today which means that, by Wednesday it should be strutting its stuff proudly.
> 
> Dress rehearsal for the Easter Pageant on the Hillside was Sunday afternoon.  We have a minor catastrophe on our hands this year.  The fellow who plays Jesus had an accident last week and broke his hand.  It is currently in a cast from his fingertips to half way up his forearm.  Tough to carry the cross and even more demanding being crucified (which means holding onto a peg on the right arm of the cross).
> 
> ...



So glad you checked in Nosmo. We've missed you mini anthologies and its good to know you and Daisy are well.  I wondered how the pageant was going this year.  Wish I could be there.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 9, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys. 
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Montrovant in difficult transition
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition and for positive trend to continue.
BigBlackDog aka BBD for healing and wellness
GallantWarrior for healing and wellness and solutions
Ringel for healing and Mrs. R facing serious health challenges in difficult transition
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we hope they do.

*Springtime in Washington DC.  The cherry blossoms are in full bloom this week and are especially stunning this year*


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 9, 2019)

Which would you do?


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 9, 2019)

I was standing at the kitchen sink washing up after lunch today.  It's a beautiful day and I was monitoring the progress of the Speing crop of dandelions when what to my wondering eyes should appear but a white horse drawn hearse driven by a tall man wearing a mourning coat and black silk top hat.

It was a long Funeral courtage with a modern hearse about a third of the way back from the horses.  I have no idea who the departed was.  And as there are no cemeteries on the route they were going, I have no idea where they were headed.

But, there it was.  A hearse drawn by horses right up Anderson Boulevard, under my kitchen window


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 9, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> I was standing at the kitchen sink washing up after lunch today.  It's a beautiful day and I was monitoring the progress of the Speing crop of dandelions when what to my wondering eyes should appear but a white horse drawn hearse driven by a tall man wearing a mourning coat and black silk top hat.
> 
> It was a long Funeral courtage with a modern hearse about a third of the way back from the horses.  I have no idea who the departed was.  And as there are no cemeteries on the route they were going, I have no idea where they were headed.
> 
> But, there it was.  A hearse drawn by horses right up Anderson Boulevard, under my kitchen window


Uhm...premonition?   I surely hope not!  How cool, though.  I just want a quick, cheap cremation and then dust me over my beloved home spread.  Or bury my urn with the cats and dogs I loved in life.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 9, 2019)

Funny thing, death and what happens after.  When my Mom died, Dad had her cremated and put into "Mom's tissue box".  It was pink marble and about the same size and shape as a tissue box, hence the moniker.  When Dad died, my brother had him cremated and put him and Mom into a lovely ginger jar affair.  Because I am oldest, and the most settled at the time, he shipped Mom and Dad to me for safekeeping.  That was good until an earthquake toppled Mom and Dad and smashed their final resting place.  So I found a lovely wooden container and replaced their remains therein (they're still there, by-the-way).  I don't know what will happen to them when I pass, but my daughter knows what's in that box.  Maybe they'll be buried with the cats and dogs and move on to that Rainbow Bridge?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 9, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> I was standing at the kitchen sink washing up after lunch today.  It's a beautiful day and I was monitoring the progress of the Speing crop of dandelions when what to my wondering eyes should appear but a white horse drawn hearse driven by a tall man wearing a mourning coat and black silk top hat.
> 
> It was a long Funeral courtage with a modern hearse about a third of the way back from the horses.  I have no idea who the departed was.  And as there are no cemeteries on the route they were going, I have no idea where they were headed.
> 
> But, there it was.  A hearse drawn by horses right up Anderson Boulevard, under my kitchen window



One of those times you really wish you had a camera ready to shoot


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 9, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Funny thing, death and what happens after.  When my Mom died, Dad had her cremated and put into "Mom's tissue box".  It was pink marble and about the same size and shape as a tissue box, hence the moniker.  When Dad died, my brother had him cremated and put him and Mom into a lovely ginger jar affair.  Because I am oldest, and the most settled at the time, he shipped Mom and Dad to me for safekeeping.  That was good until an earthquake toppled Mom and Dad and smashed their final resting place.  So I found a lovely wooden container and replaced their remains therein (they're still there, by-the-way).  I don't know what will happen to them when I pass, but my daughter knows what's in that box.  Maybe they'll be buried with the cats and dogs and move on to that Rainbow Bridge?



Yes  don't care what happens to my remains really but I will be cremated.  I hope I go before Hombre does and then it will be his problem.


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 9, 2019)

I would like to be buried early in the morning while the mist from the dew is still rising.  On the hill opposite my grave, I would like a Piper regaled in full Campbell tartan.  As my coffin  (the six side box finished in seven coats of high gloss black lacquer) the Piper would begin playing Issac Hayes' _Theme from Shaft_.

I wonder how that would sound on the pipes?  I wonder if there's a Piper who knows the tune?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 9, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> I would like to be buried early in the morning while the mist from the dew is still rising.  On the hill opposite my grave, I would like a Piper regaled in full Campbell tartan.  As my coffin  (the six side box finished in seven coats of high gloss black lacquer) the Piper would begin playing Issac Hayes' _Theme from Shaft_.
> 
> I wonder how that would sound on the pipes?  I wonder if there's a Piper who knows the tune?



I bet you have at least one loved one who will make that happen if you let it be known.  

There are almost certainly pipers who know the tune, but whether it could be played on the pipes is the question:


And now I won't ever hear that without thinking of Nosmo.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 9, 2019)

I would say I am a #5 myself.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 9, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> I would say I am a #5 myself.


About 5.  Any other is only worthy of becoming banana bread.


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 9, 2019)

I'm useless when it comes to buying gifts. Any idea what to give someone graduating med school?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 9, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> I'm useless when it comes to buying gifts. Any idea what to give someone graduating med school?


Uhm...their own cadaver, or at least one of those commercial skeletons?


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 9, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> I would say I am a #5 myself.


9 or 10.  The thinner the peel gets, the sweeter the fruit.


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 9, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > I'm useless when it comes to buying gifts. Any idea what to give someone graduating med school?
> ...



She's already been there and done that. I don't think she  wants to do it again any time soon.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 9, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


OK, a great gift card for her favorite home décor place?


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 9, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Not a bad idea, but I'd like to get something to tie in with her accomplishment. She says all she really wants is sleep and money.  I'm looking for something better.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 9, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I would say I am a #5 myself.
> ...



Anything over a 5 or maybe an early 6, yes.  1 through 4 are too green to have great banana taste.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 9, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> I'm useless when it comes to buying gifts. Any idea what to give someone graduating med school?



A box of chocolates and a bottle of champagne to celebrate?  Or maybe something like this?






There's a lot of med school grad shopping sites on the web:

Ten brilliant med school graduation gifts

18 Great Med School Graduation Gift Ideas (+1 to Avoid) – Jolly Good Gifts


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 9, 2019)

Check out the links I edited onto the post BULLDOG .  Or just type in Med School graduation gifts into your browser and you'll see lots of other ideas.


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 9, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Check out the links I edited onto the post BULLDOG .  Or just type in Med School graduation gifts into your browser and you'll see lots of other ideas.



Thanks. like I said, I'm useless at stuff like that.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 9, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Open to suggestions...


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 9, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> I would say I am a #5 myself.



I'm thinkin a 8 or a 9...


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 9, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> I would say I am a #5 myself.


A 3 or a 4 for the wife with 5 being almost too ripe.  None for me, don't want to go though that intolerant reaction again....... ever.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 10, 2019)

One of the best baby goat videos ever.  And I especially liked the sleeping Great Pyrenees and immediately thought of GW and his goats and their guard dogs.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 10, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> One of the best baby goat videos ever.  And I especially liked the sleeping Great Pyrenees and immediately thought of GW and his goats and their guard dogs.


Yup, a well "trained" Pyr will be just like that.  I liked the tyke with the John Deere hat and the guy with "Toughie" could have been my partner, laying there in the goat pen with kids using him for a trampoline.  Thanks for that cheering video.  It shouldn't be too much longer before we have kids here.
Many happy greetings, all!


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 10, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > One of the best baby goat videos ever.  And I especially liked the sleeping Great Pyrenees and immediately thought of GW and his goats and their guard dogs.
> ...


Go back to sleep. We'll wake you in June.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 10, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Too late, I'm already woke! How ya doin'?


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 10, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Doin' jes fine!  Realtor and painter coming tomorrow. Putting the old shack up for sale and moving to Tejas permanent. I've had a house there for 10 years. Enjoy your skeeters!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 10, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Glad to know a fellow vet is doing well. 
No skeeters yet and the free range chickens and turkeys actually mine the persistent puddles for skeeter larvae.  I finally secured the hay supply from the partner's raiders.  That was getting pretty expensive, allowing a goat self-serve buffet. 
Lots to do here, always in the spring.  Break up means we're now waiting for the ice to go out underground.  Until then, standing water on the surface makes a horrible, muddy mess.
Good luck with the sale of the old homestead.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 10, 2019)

Snowbound @ Snowbird for about an hour....Oh, those troublesome 1st world problems!


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 10, 2019)

I got my first tick of the season on me today.  Thankfully, I noticed it before it had burrowed its evil little mouth into me and rinsed it down the drain.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 10, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Tejas is lucky to get you full time.  We would be there too except for my almost 93 year old aunt who lives here and we are pretty much all she has.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 10, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> I got my first tick of the season on me today.  Thankfully, I noticed it before it had burrowed its evil little mouth into me and rinsed it down the drain.


I don't miss ticks, or chiggers.  Don't miss snakes, either.  And our few spiders are generally polite enough to stay on or close to the ground.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 10, 2019)

Holy crap, the drive down was white knuckle time.

I was on a couple sections of downhill road and my anti-lock brakes were going off like a popcorn popper....Could only regain steering by getting off the brakes, at which point gravity caused me to go faster.

So glad I didn't hit anything.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 10, 2019)

Back up in Albuquerque for the wife's chemo tomorrow, after a high wind drive we spent all morning and early afternoon looking at houses in NW and NE.  Decided to finally look at one that we had rejected last time (without looking at it) and guess what, it's the one we chose.  Really nice neighborhood and while the house is not as large as we like it it's not only well kept but was owned by a lady who the city did a complete handicapped reno for.  She's now in a nursing home and was honestly almost ready to lose the house to the bank, it's also a house our broker listed and has been trying to sell for a while.  Wouldn't sell because it had the two small bathrooms made into one, we can deal with that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 10, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Back up in Albuquerque for the wife's chemo tomorrow, after a high wind drive we spent all morning and early afternoon looking at houses in NW and NE.  Decided to finally look at one that we had rejected last time (without looking at it) and guess what, it's the one we chose.  Really nice neighborhood and while the house is not as large as we like it it's not only well kept but was owned by a lady who the city did a complete handicapped reno for.  She's now in a nursing home and was honestly almost ready to lose the house to the bank, it's also a house our broker listed and has been trying to sell for a while.  Wouldn't sell because it had the two small bathrooms made into one, we can deal with that.



Sounds good.  And if the price is right on the house you have a little left over for whatever improvements would make it more fun.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 10, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Holy crap, the drive down was white knuckle time.
> 
> I was on a couple sections of downhill road and my anti-lock brakes were going off like a popcorn popper....Could only regain steering by getting off the brakes, at which point gravity caused me to go faster.
> 
> So glad I didn't hit anything.



Sounds like I am glad I wasn't riding with you.  Where and what were you driving?


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 10, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Holy crap, the drive down was white knuckle time.
> ...


----------



## Oddball (Apr 10, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Holy crap, the drive down was white knuckle time.
> ...


Driving down Little Cottonwood Canyon after skiing at Alta....It was a few minutes before getting diverted to Snowbird for an hour.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 10, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Back up in Albuquerque for the wife's chemo tomorrow, after a high wind drive we spent all morning and early afternoon looking at houses in NW and NE.  Decided to finally look at one that we had rejected last time (without looking at it) and guess what, it's the one we chose.  Really nice neighborhood and while the house is not as large as we like it it's not only well kept but was owned by a lady who the city did a complete handicapped reno for.  She's now in a nursing home and was honestly almost ready to lose the house to the bank, it's also a house our broker listed and has been trying to sell for a while.  Wouldn't sell because it had the two small bathrooms made into one, we can deal with that.
> ...


We offered slightly less and it was accepted.  Don't want to go too low and screw the lady over.  Our mortgage will definitely be less than what we're paying in rent in Roswell and much less than what we would pay in rent for a comparable house in ABQ.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 10, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...




Lived for a little while outside of Dallas In Plano Texas.  Right out of college and doing carpentry and roofing work with a buddy from school.

Nice folks in Texas, Hoss.  In fact some of the best I've ever met.  Kind of reminds me of what America used to be before the pussification of American set in hard.     Wyoming still has that vibe but not too many other places I've been to.   I'm sure the good folks in Texas will be glad your back there full time.  Best of luck selling your home.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 11, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



Well really happy for a satisfactory conclusion to a story you have to tell.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 11, 2019)

Some hot blond from my past FB messaged my brother looking for me. Saw her briefly right around time I had my first real job. She and one of  her younger sisters were drop dead clones. She being the mysterious stranger type while her sister was type everyone wanted to be around. Never could get her full attention. She was rubbing shoulders with guys making lot more than I was and still is. She is  with some high powered law firm, must be a lawyer herself by now.  After a stretch of speaking to her mom more than her when I called I just let it drop. IF the question was, Who are you most likely to never see or hear from the again, the answer would have been her. Imagine my surprise. Timing is especially interesting considering wife finally agreed to marriage counseling and is sounding more and more like her old self.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 11, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Snowbound @ Snowbird for about an hour....Oh, those troublesome 1st world problems!



It does sound like Utah is having the same freakish spring weather New Mexico is encountering. (Speaking of Utah we haven't heard from drifter for awhile.  Hope she is well.)

We've been under high wind warnings here--gale force gusts from time to time especially on the east side of town.  Yesterday afternoon the wind was really blowing and then suddenly stopped.  I mean dead calm stopped.  Not a branch or twig was moving on the trees.  So eerie we went outside to see what was happening.   In West Texas and Kansas, if  you had a sudden halt in wind and hail like that, it usually meant a funnel was forming overhead or you were in the eye of one.    We didn't see a funnel--they are really REALLY rare here--and in a few minutes it started blowing again.  Eerie though.

Our 80+ degree weather on Tuesday gave way to 50's yesterday and today and possible snow by Friday or Saturday.  Glad we delayed the changeover from furnace to cooler until May.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 11, 2019)

Manonthestreet said:


> Some hot blond from my past FB messaged my brother looking for me. Saw her briefly right around time I had my first real job. She and one of  her younger sisters were drop dead clones. She being the mysterious stranger type while her sister was type everyone wanted to be around. Never could get her full attention. She was rubbing shoulders with guys making lot more than I was and still is. She is  with some high powered law firm, must be a lawyer herself by now.  After a stretch of speaking to her mom more than her when I called I just let it drop. IF the question was, Who are you most likely to never see or hear from the again, the answer would have been her. Imagine my surprise. Timing is especially interesting considering wife finally agreed to marriage counseling and is sounding more and more like her old self.



I think I would keep that hot blond on Facebook for the time being.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 11, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Some hot blond from my past FB messaged my brother looking for me. Saw her briefly right around time I had my first real job. She and one of  her younger sisters were drop dead clones. She being the mysterious stranger type while her sister was type everyone wanted to be around. Never could get her full attention. She was rubbing shoulders with guys making lot more than I was and still is. She is  with some high powered law firm, must be a lawyer herself by now.  After a stretch of speaking to her mom more than her when I called I just let it drop. IF the question was, Who are you most likely to never see or hear from the again, the answer would have been her. Imagine my surprise. Timing is especially interesting considering wife finally agreed to marriage counseling and is sounding more and more like her old self.
> ...



Indeed.  Beware.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 11, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Snowbound @ Snowbird for about an hour....Oh, those troublesome 1st world problems!
> ...


Spring storms blow in al the time...In fact, I saved the two free days I get at Snowbird with my Alta season pass for those days.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 11, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



That is why we stay in our current home even though it is tempting to sell and have all that wonderful equity to play with.  We don't have a large mortgage left to pay off though we expect paying off the house to be our kids' problem.   But we can't rent anything we would want to live in for anything close to as small amount as what our current mortgage + interest + insurance and taxes costs us.  Plus you don't build equity when you rent.  Anyhow it is nice having the extra room because we get house guests pretty often and we entertain a lot so it is nice having enough space that we all aren't on top of each other.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 11, 2019)

Just got home, that trip's getting longer and longer........  No chemo today, we talked to the doc about the CT Scan and mixed news, everything shrank except the mass on the kidney which actually grew a couple of centimeters which was a possibility we knew about.  Time for a different chemo regime.  The new one will be once every three weeks but she will have a pump attached and it will be a 24 hour infusion.  The doc said she's seen some good results with this medication on patients with leiomyosarcoma so we're praying for the best results over all. 
In the meantime we have the contract on the house, we're both positive about it and now that we're back home the "kids" are happy to see us.  Also have to start packing in earnest, closing probably won't be until the end of May but it's surprising how fast 45 days can go by.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 11, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Just got home, that trip's getting longer and longer........  No chemo today, we talked to the doc about the CT Scan and mixed news, everything shrank except the mass on the kidney which actually grew a couple of centimeters which was a possibility we knew about.  Time for a different chemo regime.  The new one will be once every three weeks but she will have a pump attached and it will be a 24 hour infusion.  The doc said she's seen some good results with this medication on patients with leiomyosarcoma so we're praying for the best results over all.
> In the meantime we have the contract on the house, we're both positive about it and not that we're back home the "kids" are happy to see us.  Also have to start packing in earnest, closing probably won't be until the end of May but it's surprising how fast 45 days can go by.



Hopefully this new treatment will work on the renal mass.  I wish I was in a position to do something to help.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 11, 2019)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...


What ever happened to turnabout is fair play?


----------



## boedicca (Apr 11, 2019)

Manonthestreet said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I'm only warning you not to play with fire, hun.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## Dajjal (Apr 12, 2019)

I think that the above picture of a duck could be faked. but the cat in a birds nest is not,
Congratulations coffee shop, on reaching page 6000.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 12, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> I think that the above picture of a duck could be faked. but the cat in a birds nest is not,
> Congratulations coffee shop, on reaching page 6000.View attachment 255478



Yeah, the duck obviously photoshopped, but I can believe the cat photo is not.  I wonder what sort of bird built it?  Maybe a dove's nest.  But quite large.

Page 6000 for you for Coffee Shop IV, but Page 2000 for me because I am apparently set to show a lot more posts per page than you are.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 12, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 255469


I wondered where Daffy got to!


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 12, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I think that the above picture of a duck could be faked. but the cat in a birds nest is not,
> ...



6000 is with the default settings.  It's the same for me, and I haven't changed how much is shown on a page.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 12, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Probably right.  I changed mine to maximum posts shown on the page so long ago I forgot what the default setting was.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 12, 2019)

As a big PC user, I've long wondered why so many people today seem to prefer using their phones to using a computer for things I would normally associate with using the computer.  I don't mean when they are out and about, I mean when they are sitting at home.  People do internet searches on their phones, watch youtube videos on their phone, etc.  This happens even when a different device is in the same place as their phone.

The little one wanted to watch youtube videos on her phone.  I asked why she wanted to do that, rather than watch youtube on the 73" TV in the living room (we have Roku).  Her answer boiled down to she likes it better.  I got her to say that she likes to watch the videos in different rooms, and she likes holding the device, but really, I don't think she actually knows why she prefers it.

I've had a similar conversation with a friend of mine who, while not the sort of PC user I am, is entirely comfortable using them, and also can stream youtube to the TV.  He admitted that he's not really sure why he uses the phone, other than habit.

Looking at a tiny phone screen rather than a monitor or TV, particularly when watching videos, is just very strange to me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 12, 2019)

And then there was this:


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 12, 2019)

TRUCK FOR SALE.  NEEDS SOME PARTS.   SERIOUS INQUIRIES ONLY.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 12, 2019)

Photo from space over the dust storm in eastern New Mexico and west Texas yesterday.  (They superimpose the state lines over the actual photo of course.)  Those of you who have never experienced one of those up close and personal, you feel like you've been caught in a hurricane mixed with stinging gnats or porcupines.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 12, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> As a big PC user, I've long wondered why so many people today seem to prefer using their phones to using a computer for things I would normally associate with using the computer.  I don't mean when they are out and about, I mean when they are sitting at home.  People do internet searches on their phones, watch youtube videos on their phone, etc.  This happens even when a different device is in the same place as their phone.
> 
> The little one wanted to watch youtube videos on her phone.  I asked why she wanted to do that, rather than watch youtube on the 73" TV in the living room (we have Roku).  Her answer boiled down to she likes it better.  I got her to say that she likes to watch the videos in different rooms, and she likes holding the device, but really, I don't think she actually knows why she prefers it.
> 
> ...



I have a smart phone and when I AM out and about, I appreciate having a lot of information at my fingertips in it or being able to do a quick internet search, etc.  But at home and not doing laundry or busy in the kitchen, I am in the office with my PC and 27" monitor that I love or if watching TV in the living room, my laptop is in my lap.  Not the phone.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 12, 2019)

Okay one more and I'll quit   (for today)

Actually I think this one is rather ingenious.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 12, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay one more and I'll quit   (for today)
> 
> Actually I think this one is rather ingenious.



How dare you make fun of my home decor?


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 12, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Photo from space over the dust storm in eastern New Mexico and west Texas yesterday.  (They superimpose the state lines over the actual photo of course.)  Those of you who have never experienced one of those up close and personal, you feel like you've been caught in a hurricane mixed with stinging gnats or porcupines.



In the summer of '69, three of us rode with a buddy in his beautiful '69 cherry red and white El Dorado convertible from Ft Bliss in El Paso to Ft Sill in Lawton,OK. We started in a sandstorm and it lasted until we exited New Mexico and crossed into the Texas panhandle. When we got to Sill the whole left side of the car was bright pitted aluminum color. Naturally the guy had it repainted when we got back to El Paso. The lasting memory I have of that ride is the deafening sound of the wind and battering sand. Even screaming into another's ear was impossible to hear. The car was almost blown off the road countless times.  It was like riding a Huey into a hot LZ.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 12, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Photo from space over the dust storm in eastern New Mexico and west Texas yesterday.  (They superimpose the state lines over the actual photo of course.)  Those of you who have never experienced one of those up close and personal, you feel like you've been caught in a hurricane mixed with stinging gnats or porcupines.
> ...



Been there done that.  For reasons unnecessary to go into here but related to business, Hombre and I were living in Plainview (between Lubbock and Amarillo) and took the bus from there to Midland to pick up a car in Midland.  And that was one of those hellish blinding roaring sandstorm days and we were on the right side of the bus headed south so the west wind was coming straight at us.  By the time we got to Midland you couldn't tell what color our hair was or what color our clothes were because we were absolutely coated with the fine dust coming in around the windows.

Until you have experienced it, there is no adequate way to describe what it is like.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 12, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> As a big PC user, I've long wondered why so many people today seem to prefer using their phones to using a computer for things I would normally associate with using the computer.  I don't mean when they are out and about, I mean when they are sitting at home.  People do internet searches on their phones, watch youtube videos on their phone, etc.  This happens even when a different device is in the same place as their phone.
> 
> The little one wanted to watch youtube videos on her phone.  I asked why she wanted to do that, rather than watch youtube on the 73" TV in the living room (we have Roku).  Her answer boiled down to she likes it better.  I got her to say that she likes to watch the videos in different rooms, and she likes holding the device, but really, I don't think she actually knows why she prefers it.
> 
> ...


I do very little of that on my phone, the screen is way, way too small.  I do bring my laptop to work with me.  I have a 12V converter that runs my laptop and personal wi-fi.  Public wi-fi around the airport is pretty unsafe, security-wise.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 12, 2019)

Speaking of that sandstorm yesterday, an old classmate of mine posted this video from Lubbock TX if anybody wants to see what it looks like up close and personal.  There are times that visibility will be at or near zero.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 12, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


No sand, but when I drove my first Honda 350 from Monterey, CA to the coast of NC, I burned my points west of Amarillo.  I managed to shoulder the bike against the wind and time the points by eye, but it wasn't easy  The wind in those parts must have a name...Mariah, maybe?


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 12, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Diablo?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 12, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Mariah is a gentle breeze in West Texas.  Heck a CAT 1 hurricane force isn't considered extreme.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 12, 2019)

I think I'm an A-6 or maybe an F-1.  Light but not too light.  And I like it a little sweet but sweetened with Stevia, not  sugar.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 12, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> I think I'm an A-6 or maybe an F-1.  Light but not too light.  And I like it a little sweet but sweetened with Stevia, not  sugar.


What are we looking at?


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 12, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'm an A-6 or maybe an F-1.  Light but not too light.  And I like it a little sweet but sweetened with Stevia, not  sugar.
> ...


Swimming pools for donuts.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 12, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'm an A-6 or maybe an F-1.  Light but not too light.  And I like it a little sweet but sweetened with Stevia, not  sugar.
> ...



Coffee.


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 12, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> I think I'm an A-6 or maybe an F-1.  Light but not too light.  And I like it a little sweet but sweetened with Stevia, not  sugar.


F6

Hot, black and strong sweetened with one Splenda as sugar is, according to mymfriends and family, a suicide attempt given my faulty pancreas.


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 12, 2019)

My paternal grandfather had three brothers and two surviving sisters.  A baby girl died before her 1st birthday back in 1919.  His brothers were my sainted uncles, George (Ducky), Robert and Alex (pronounced Elec)

Uncle Elec was the oldest born in 1905 in Dundee, Scotland.  Grandpa followed in 1907.  The rest of the family came along once the family immigrated to America.  He stood 6'4" and weighed in at 155 pounds.  He was a unicorn.  A Scottish ectomorph.  A Celtic Kareem Abdul Jabbar.

Elec kept himself in excellent physical and mental condition.  Playing volleyball at the YMCA until the age of 75, Wlwc was a marvel to all his competitors.  When he died in September of 2001, Pop and I found the daily crossword puzzle completed in ink on the arm of his sofa.

In the summer of 2001, Elec has to be admitted to a rest and recovery facility.  He did not stay there long and demanded to be taken back home to pursue his own regimine of recovery.

On one of my visits to the recovery center, I suggested we get outside for some fresh air.  Elec wholeheartedly agreed.  He donned his well won slippers and robe, plopped himself into a wheelchairs and grinned at the prospect of "getting the stink blow off him".

I wheeled him around the building and into the parking lot.  Then back up the hill to a point providing a sweeping vista of the surrounding area.

"All this in just the past two years!" Uncle Elec lamented.

"Do you mean your weakened condition?" I asked the94 year old patriarch.

"No! " he said as he gripped the arms of the wheelchair and turned his face with incredulity, "All this land has been developed!"

The last time I spoke with Uncle Elec was about the attacks of September 11th.  He was incredulous then too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 13, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'm an A-6 or maybe an F-1.  Light but not too light.  And I like it a little sweet but sweetened with Stevia, not  sugar.
> ...



Use Stevia instead of Splenda.  Stevia is actually supposed to be good for you and with none of the negatiives associated with other non-sugar sweeteners. I used to drink my coffee strong and black but acid reflux required me to add that dollop of half & half that cuts the acid and eliminates that problem.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 13, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Montrovant in difficult transition
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition and for positive trend to continue.
BigBlackDog aka BBD for healing and wellness
GallantWarrior for healing and wellness and solutions
Ringel for healing and Mrs. R facing serious health challenges in difficult transition
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we hope they do.

*Springtime in Alabama:*


----------



## Oddball (Apr 13, 2019)

Saturday morning of Masters weekend.

The irony of golf is that to be really good at it, you want to play as little golf as possible.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 13, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Duh-oh!Thanks, Pard.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 13, 2019)

Kat said:


> Okay guys. I decided to go ahead and text Gracie, and she is okay.



Told you so...


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 13, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> I think I'm an A-6 or maybe an F-1.  Light but not too light.  And I like it a little sweet but sweetened with Stevia, not  sugar.



You guys drink strange milk.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 13, 2019)

Last few days have been chilly, windy and overcast, tomorrow it's supposed to be back up to 80 degrees and sunny....... 
Staged some packed boxes in the garage (had to make room first), packed a couple more and pulled more boxes out of the shed.  I'm tired, still recovering from the trip up to Albuquerque, lots of driving and the hotel beds are just too hard for me to get any good sleep.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 13, 2019)

Been texting my real estate broker like crazy......  Kind of.......  The Title Company sent an email with a link to register, okay, registered followed by a boatload of questions to answer......  Got to the one that asked for previous addresses.... for the last fourteen years.....  I lost it, the government only goes back seven years for a top secret clearance.  If the bank does not require Title Insurance on my VA loan then I may just use a real estate attorney because the VA doesn't require it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 13, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> I think I'm an A-6 or maybe an F-1.  Light but not too light.  And I like it a little sweet but sweetened with Stevia, not  sugar.


Stevia leaves a nasty after taste for me, I'll use sugar before I use stevia.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 13, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'm an A-6 or maybe an F-1.  Light but not too light.  And I like it a little sweet but sweetened with Stevia, not  sugar.
> ...



I only use sugar.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 13, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'm an A-6 or maybe an F-1.  Light but not too light.  And I like it a little sweet but sweetened with Stevia, not  sugar.
> ...



You have to use it very sparingly or I agree.  8 to 10 drops sweetens a cup of coffee very well.  Use any more than that and it can be bitter.  I order a 2 oz bottle to keep on my desk to sweeten my coffee.  I will have 2 or 3 cups of coffee pretty much every morning but that 2 oz bottle will last me for weeks.  Unlike other non-sugar sweeteners that have some nasty side effects not the least of which is triggering a craving for more sweets, stevia is actually good for us.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 13, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Doesn't matter how much I used it's the after taste that I can't take.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 13, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Well just leaves that much more for me.     (I don't get an after taste.)


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 13, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Been texting my real estate broker like crazy......  Kind of.......  The Title Company sent an email with a link to register, okay, registered followed by a boatload of questions to answer......  Got to the one that asked for previous addresses.... for the last fourteen years.....  I lost it, the government only goes back seven years for a top secret clearance.  If the bank does not require Title Insurance on my VA loan then I may just use a real estate attorney because the VA doesn't require it.



When we were trying to get a VA loan on our last re-fi, we ran into the same problem with first Quicken and then USAA--question, after question, after question with lots of repetition.  Finally went through our local bank and got it taken care of in a week with pretty much the same rate.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 13, 2019)

Seems like everybody is on line now:


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 13, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Montrovant in difficult transition
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition and for positive trend to continue.
BigBlackDog aka BBD for healing and wellness
GallantWarrior for healing and wellness and solutions
Ringel for healing and Mrs. R facing serious health challenges in difficult transition
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we hope they do.

*Springtime in Georgia*


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 13, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Been texting my real estate broker like crazy......  Kind of.......  The Title Company sent an email with a link to register, okay, registered followed by a boatload of questions to answer......  Got to the one that asked for previous addresses.... for the last fourteen years.....  I lost it, the government only goes back seven years for a top secret clearance.  If the bank does not require Title Insurance on my VA loan then I may just use a real estate attorney because the VA doesn't require it.
> ...


The VA doesn't require title insurance though the lender might so if the lender doesn't require it we'll most likely go the real estate attorney route and save some money.  Honestly I'm still amazed at who incensed I still am, even fired off an nastygram to the title insurance company basically tell them their requirement is absurd and the possibility of using an attorney instead of their services if the situation allows.
I'm actually still pissed off.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 14, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Been the same place for over 25 years.  I just go on the porch and check the address.


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 14, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Eight different addresses for us in the last fourteen years.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 14, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Eight different addresses for us in the last fourteen years.



You should talk to your witness relocation contact.


----------



## Sherry (Apr 14, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> Harper
> ...



Foxy, we took a similar picture on our recent vacation when we visited Bellingrath Gardens and Home. It was so beautiful.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 14, 2019)

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...



I didn't look it up but that probably is Bellingrath Gardens?


----------



## Sherry (Apr 14, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Most definitely.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Apr 15, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Seems like everybody is on line now:




Alfred Hitchcock???


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 15, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


>



What's my motivation?   I mean I'm already in a box.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 15, 2019)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...ory.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.f7cbd30f22bc

Well, my only real reason for going to Paris is gone.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 15, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...ory.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.f7cbd30f22bc
> 
> Well, my only real reason for going to Paris is gone.



I just saw that on another news feed--I can't access WAPO.  So sad.  Notre Dame is truly one of the great iconic landmarks of the world.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 15, 2019)

I cried. Partner was confused until I clarified that it was the actual Notre Dame Cathedral and not the university.  Bugger actually cried too!  What a tragedy.  So much history and cultural consumed by the flames.


----------



## Sherry (Apr 15, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> I cried. Partner was confused until I clarified that it was the actual Notre Dame Cathedral and not the university.  Bugger actually cried too!  What a tragedy.  So much history and cultural consumed by the flames.



Absolutely heartbreaking. I'm so grateful that my son had the opportunity a few years ago to visit Europe and that location was on the tour.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 15, 2019)

Sherry said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I cried. Partner was confused until I clarified that it was the actual Notre Dame Cathedral and not the university.  Bugger actually cried too!  What a tragedy.  So much history and cultural consumed by the flames.
> ...


I visited many years ago.  Notre Dame was breathtaking.   How sad and tragic that it should be so simply destroyed, and all it represents, by fire.  If my prophesies be true, I will die by fire.


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 15, 2019)

Way back when I was a wee lad I read an article in National Geographic about Paris and particularly the cathedral of Notre Dame.  I made a promise to myself then that, if I ever had the opportunity to see it for myself I would.

Thirty odd years ago I had a project in western West Germany.  What a time that was.  The Berlin Wall fell while I was there.   My crew and I visited Prague.  We spent a weekend in Switzerland.  But one weekend, I kept my promise and visited Paris.

I drove across Alsace Lorraine and pulled into central Paris long after dark.  I found the Champs d'elyssa and, of all things, a Burger King.  My first meal in Paris was a Whopper and a Coke, the ugly American.  I saw an American Legion post right there on the street.  They recommended a clean, cheap hotel and I checked in.

Saturday morning dawned and I had a decidedly more Parisian meal of croissants, orange juice and stinky cheese.  Then I bought ten tickets (dix, sil vous plait) for the Paris subway.  I'm pretty good at cartography and soon divised the best route to the cathedral.

It was, in the parlance of today's youth, awesome.  Literally awesome, as it truly inspired awe.  My April morning at Notre Dame was not only fulfilling a childhood promise, but one of the most memorable days of my life.

There was a souvenir shop in the neighborhood on Isle Cite that sold reproductions of all the gargoyles on the cathedral.  My little plaster cast gargoyle sits proudly on my bedroom bookcase right alongside a photograph I took of Notre Dame.

I'm so glad I had the chance to keep my promise.  But I am so sorry for anyone who never got the chance to be there, and for those who were lucky enough to gaze on that magnificent facade everyday.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 15, 2019)

Palm Sunday marked the first of two performances of the Easter Pageant on the Hillside (like us on Facebook).  We kept the weather apps open on our phones because the weather guessers spoke of an 80% chance of severe thunderstorms.  The performance was set to start at 6:00 pm.  We met at what was Trinity Presbyterian Church but is now the East Liverpool Community and Learning Center. The costumes were donned and makeup was applied.  Gallons of coffee, fruit punch and scores of ginger snaps were consumed.  Incidentally, fruit punch and ginger snaps are the unofficial communion of Scottish-American Presbyterians.

There was a sparse crowd due to the looming storms rumbling in from the north and west.  But they saw a great show!  There were no noticeable mistakes and the pace of the Pageant was brisk and prompt.

At the last scene, Thomas doubts, Peter proclaims the empty tomb.  Andrew bickers about the danger of the meeting so soon after the crucifixion.  Then Christ appears before the stunned and amazed disciples.  The apostles run from the room, down the slope and into the parking lot where the audience is seated.  They proclaim the risen Christ and shout hosannas.  Jesus moves to his right and stands triumphant atop the empty tomb, raising his arms and saying, 'Go therefore and proclaim the good news!'

That's when the skies opened, the winds blew and the weather guessers were proved correct.  

I walked down the drive from the Learning Center and one block West down Anderson Boulevard to the driveway of the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate.  I punched in the code for the garage door opener and took shelter from the storm.

Next Saturday at 6:00 will be the last performance of the year.  If you find yourself in the Crotch of the Tri-State area, do drop by and enjoy our Pageant.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 15, 2019)

This would be a lot funner if it wasn't so darn true.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 15, 2019)

Over the last month or so Giz has pretty much turned his nose up at wet cat food.  He's eating the dry so at least he's eating.
This afternoon we had pork chops so I decided to give him one of the bones to see what he would do.  Welp the little shit must be part dog, started licking the bone then started gnawing the meat and fat off of it........


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 15, 2019)

I'm moving on Friday.  It will be the first time in almost 10 years that I won't be living with the little one.  It's also going to be a temporary move, with me living with friends until I can get a new job and find myself a place.  There are some positives involved, but I'm not looking forward to it.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 16, 2019)

Our outside water pipe is leaking, so we have a big muddy puddle. It must have frozen in that last cold freeze we had a couple of weeks ago.
Disadvantage of rock yards, it takes quite a bit of water to show that it was leaking.
We've been without water since yesterday, when I turned it off.
We have 5 gal buckets of water stored, so we're ok,it's just a pain to be limited.
The plumber is coming at 1:00 this afternoon to fix it.
Like I really needed something else to deal with already!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> I'm moving on Friday.  It will be the first time in almost 10 years that I won't be living with the little one.  It's also going to be a temporary move, with me living with friends until I can get a new job and find myself a place.  There are some positives involved, but I'm not looking forward to it.



I can appreciate that it isn't a welcome transition for you, and feels like something isn't quite right.  But this too shall pass.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2019)

peach174 said:


> Our outside water pipe is leaking, so we have a big muddy puddle. It must have frozen in that last cold freeze we had a couple of weeks ago.
> Disadvantage of rock yards, it takes quite a bit of water to show that it was leaking.
> We've been without water since yesterday, when I turned it off.
> We have 5 gal buckets of water stored, so we're ok,it's just a pain to be limited.
> ...



Bummer but at least it is an outside leak so you don't have a lot of damage and/or they don't have to tear up your house to fix it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> Palm Sunday marked the first of two performances of the Easter Pageant on the Hillside (like us on Facebook).  We kept the weather apps open on our phones because the weather guessers spoke of an 80% chance of severe thunderstorms.  The performance was set to start at 6:00 pm.  We met at what was Trinity Presbyterian Church but is now the East Liverpool Community and Learning Center. The costumes were donned and makeup was applied.  Gallons of coffee, fruit punch and scores of ginger snaps were consumed.  Incidentally, fruit punch and ginger snaps are the unofficial communion of Scottish-American Presbyterians.
> 
> There was a sparse crowd due to the looming storms rumbling in from the north and west.  But they saw a great show!  There were no noticeable mistakes and the pace of the Pageant was brisk and prompt.
> 
> ...



Did "Jesus" work out the broken hand problem?


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 16, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Palm Sunday marked the first of two performances of the Easter Pageant on the Hillside (like us on Facebook).  We kept the weather apps open on our phones because the weather guessers spoke of an 80% chance of severe thunderstorms.  The performance was set to start at 6:00 pm.  We met at what was Trinity Presbyterian Church but is now the East Liverpool Community and Learning Center. The costumes were donned and makeup was applied.  Gallons of coffee, fruit punch and scores of ginger snaps were consumed.  Incidentally, fruit punch and ginger snaps are the unofficial communion of Scottish-American Presbyterians.
> ...


His cast was wrapped in a flesh colored ace bandage.  Rather than the full cross, he carried a piece of lumber about 3"x3" and 5' long that was stained and finished to look like the cross he was to be crucified on.  

On his journey he is 'whipped' and prodded by a Roman soldier.  At three different points he collapses and is surrounded by Mary and Mary Magdeline.  The Roman soldier points to a costumed onlookers and says "You!  What's your name?"  One of the hecklers teasing Jesus responds "His name is Simon of Cyrene".  The Roman soldier then demands "Get over here and carry that cross for this miserable Jew!"

That exchange happened earlier than usual.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 16, 2019)

peach174 said:


> Our outside water pipe is leaking, so we have a big muddy puddle. It must have frozen in that last cold freeze we had a couple of weeks ago.
> Disadvantage of rock yards, it takes quite a bit of water to show that it was leaking.
> We've been without water since yesterday, when I turned it off.
> We have 5 gal buckets of water stored, so we're ok,it's just a pain to be limited.
> ...


This time of year my whole yard is a big, muddy puddle.  Add free range fowl and the partner's goats running loose and that mud gets really interesting.  Smells like a farm out there!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Over the last month or so Giz has pretty much turned his nose up at wet cat food.  He's eating the dry so at least he's eating.
> This afternoon we had pork chops so I decided to give him one of the bones to see what he would do.  Welp the little shit must be part dog, started licking the bone then started gnawing the meat and fat off of it........



Well wouldn't you rather have a pork chop instead of cat food?  I mean really.  (Our cats loved getting a pork bone now and then too though they should be fed pork sparingly because of the high fat and sodium content.)


----------



## peach174 (Apr 16, 2019)

Yeah!
It's been fixed and at a very reasonable price!

WATER ! how precious it is when you lose it for a few days.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 16, 2019)

peach174 said:


> Our outside water pipe is leaking, so we have a big muddy puddle. It must have frozen in that last cold freeze we had a couple of weeks ago.
> Disadvantage of rock yards, it takes quite a bit of water to show that it was leaking.
> We've been without water since yesterday, when I turned it off.
> We have 5 gal buckets of water stored, so we're ok,it's just a pain to be limited.
> ...


Well it could be worse, it could still be the 1800s........


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2019)

Ran across this picture of Mount Fanjing, Guizhou, China.  Amazing area and hauntingly beautiful.  But I can't imagine anybody wanting to make that climb to get to the top.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 16, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> Way back when I was a wee lad I read an article in National Geographic about Paris and particularly the cathedral of Notre Dame.  I made a promise to myself then that, if I ever had the opportunity to see it for myself I would.
> 
> Thirty odd years ago I had a project in western West Germany.  What a time that was.  The Berlin Wall fell while I was there.   My crew and I visited Prague.  We spent a weekend in Switzerland.  But one weekend, I kept my promise and visited Paris.
> 
> ...



No Smo sounds like maybe we walked some of the same steps in our past... I also ate at the Parisian BK and spent an afternoon at the American Legion playing the slot machines and consuming adult beverages with some expatriates on the 4th of July weekend in the year of our Lord 1976.

Our experiences were similar at the Cathedral... I was awestruck... Absolutely mesmerized by the beauty and detail of the craftsmanship...   Did I mention I was struck with awe?

My Son, DIL and 2 granddaughters arrived home from spending 10 days in France and Spain just last Wednesday... Jake and Lisa had both been to Europe before but it was the girls first trip (7 and 12 years old)… I am so happy they got a chance to go to the Notre Dame Cathedral before this happened... My son paid for a personal tour for the girls that went into pretty explicit detail of the Cathedral... Something they will more than likely never forget...

Life is good...


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 16, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ran across this picture of Mount Fanjing, Guizhou, China.  Amazing area and hauntingly beautiful.  But I can't imagine anybody wanting to make that climb to get to the top.



I can't imagine wanting to build something at the top, outside of a video game.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 16, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> I'm moving on Friday.  It will be the first time in almost 10 years that I won't be living with the little one.  It's also going to be a temporary move, with me living with friends until I can get a new job and find myself a place.  There are some positives involved, but I'm not looking forward to it.


Good luck with your move.  Moving is pretty stressful under the best conditions and your situation is pretty precarious.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 16, 2019)

Busy day today.  I made a small dent cleaning the mess left by the partner, but every little bit feels better.  I then spent the afternoon in my goat pen waiting for the arrival of some new kids.  Two does = five kids because one doe had triplets!  All babies were up and had eaten their first meal within their first hour of life.  That's what I like to see.  That's a total of 7 new kids.  I still have two does with a potential of four more babies.  I love Springtime.  I'm also harvesting an average of four eggs a day!  Woo-hoo! Fresh eggs and soon fresh milk, too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 17, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Montrovant in difficult transition
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition and for positive trend to continue.
BigBlackDog aka BBD for healing and wellness
GallantWarrior for healing and wellness and solutions
Ringel for healing and Mrs. R facing serious health challenges in difficult transition
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we hope they do.

*Springtime in Michigan*


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 17, 2019)

Up early to check on the kids.  Found another fresh-born baby.  So, both my first-time mothers gave birth on their own, cleaned up and nursed their kids without our help.  This newest addition is a very large single kid.  Not only do first-timers frequently birth a single, this mom's granddam birthed mostly large singles.  This balances out the usual two kids per mom because of the triplets born yesterday.  One more birth to go and I expect it to be this afternoon, tomorrow at the latest.  With the other litters, I can clearly tell who the sires were but this newest little guy is coal black with a small white star on his forehead.


----------



## beautress (Apr 17, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ran across this picture of Mount Fanjing, Guizhou, China.  Amazing area and hauntingly beautiful.  But I can't imagine anybody wanting to make that climb to get to the top.


It looks as though it has "eek" factor all the way up, and even more so when one crosses the bridge over the chasm between the two buildings on either spike. Aye-yi-yi-yi-yi-yi-yah!


----------



## beautress (Apr 17, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Busy day today.  I made a small dent cleaning the mess left by the partner, but every little bit feels better.  I then spent the afternoon in my goat pen waiting for the arrival of some new kids.  Two does = five kids because one doe had triplets!  All babies were up and had eaten their first meal within their first hour of life.  That's what I like to see.  That's a total of 7 new kids.  I still have two does with a potential of four more babies.  I love Springtime.  I'm also harvesting an average of four eggs a day!  Woo-hoo! Fresh eggs and soon fresh milk, too.


You're healing! Looks like the vacation did you some good, and your herd is increasing. Hope all goes well with the kids. Oh, milk! I have to go to the store and get some. Glad you have a source for good protein and calcium, gallantwarrior! 

Well, time to get my dancin' shoes on and get around to issues of survival. After my 6 months of travelling pneumonia due to a pneumonia shot, I had two whole days of reprieve till bronchitis set in. I have no idea how I got it, because my social life has been limited to going to WalMart, taking meals to my shut-in friend, and letting the cat out. lol. But it was pretty much over as of a couple of days ago, just a cough every couple of hours or so. That's so better than it was. And Texas warm weather is moving in at Walker County. I haven't walked fence since I got pneumonia, and through the trees, I can see there's a new neighbor's house that went up over the winter. If it doesn't rain, I'm going to get some boots and walk over there. So it's off to the store...


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 17, 2019)

beautress said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ran across this picture of Mount Fanjing, Guizhou, China.  Amazing area and hauntingly beautiful.  But I can't imagine anybody wanting to make that climb to get to the top.
> ...



For me going down would be scarier than going up.  All those people on what looks like wooden stairs.  I suppose it is structurally safe but would be hard for me to trust  it.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 17, 2019)

beautress said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Busy day today.  I made a small dent cleaning the mess left by the partner, but every little bit feels better.  I then spent the afternoon in my goat pen waiting for the arrival of some new kids.  Two does = five kids because one doe had triplets!  All babies were up and had eaten their first meal within their first hour of life.  That's what I like to see.  That's a total of 7 new kids.  I still have two does with a potential of four more babies.  I love Springtime.  I'm also harvesting an average of four eggs a day!  Woo-hoo! Fresh eggs and soon fresh milk, too.
> ...


Have a nice day, B.  Going to visit the new neighbors?  That's a super nice thing to do, hope they turn out to be decent folk.
I won't be getting any milk for a month, or so.  The kids get the first production of the season.  I like to let the mom's nurse their kids for a while.  The bonds they form do last a lifetime if you leave the young ones with their mothers.  DeeDee, the doe who gave birth last night, is still with her mom, Stumpy (who will also have kids any time now).  So I have a granny goat in the herd!  It'll be super once all the ice is out and the mud dries up more.  Right now, the place sucks...no, really, it sucks your feet into the muck.  You develop a strange gait in order to break the mud suction before lifting your foot.  Otherwise, you might lose a boot and end up sock-deep in the mess.
You enjoy your day and I certainly hope that you will continue to mend.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 17, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Not being a fan of heights, I would rather wait at the café at the bottom for my friends to come back down.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 17, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ran across this picture of Mount Fanjing, Guizhou, China.  Amazing area and hauntingly beautiful.  But I can't imagine anybody wanting to make that climb to get to the top.


Stairs?  Back in the day I'd be looking for a way up without taking the stairs.......


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 17, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Over the last month or so Giz has pretty much turned his nose up at wet cat food.  He's eating the dry so at least he's eating.
> ...



Never heard of gormet cat food?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 17, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Stairs? Back in the day I'd be looking for a way up without taking the stairs.......



Yeah, I have seen fellars like you before... You guys are known to drink your bath water...


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 17, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> *Springtime in Michigan*



About second week in May.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 17, 2019)

Okay, chemo canceled again for this week.  Typical government bureaucracy, step one followed by step 2, 3, 4, 5, etc.........  The didn't approve the recommended treatment because it's not the next treatment step.........  I think the Doctor and hospital are working on reversing Medicaid's decision, we'll see.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 17, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Stairs? Back in the day I'd be looking for a way up without taking the stairs.......
> ...


Used to climb these;






And these;






And that "little" mountain in the background called Pike's Peak......


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 17, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Caviar?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 17, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Sure.  But our cats would pass that up in a NY second to get a pork chop.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 17, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, chemo canceled again for this week. Typical government bureaucracy, step one followed by step 2, 3, 4, 5, etc......... The didn't approve the recommended treatment because it's not the next treatment step......... I think the Doctor and hospital are working on reversing Medicaid's decision, we'll see.



I can empathize with you and your bride's dilemma... Fighting the government/medical bureaucracy requires a certain amount of finesse... You either have to be killing someone with kindness or putting a combat boot square up somewhere the sun don't shine... Best of luck and please give my best to the Mrs...


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 17, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, chemo canceled again for this week.  Typical government bureaucracy, step one followed by step 2, 3, 4, 5, etc.........  The didn't approve the recommended treatment because it's not the next treatment step.........  I think the Doctor and hospital are working on reversing Medicaid's decision, we'll see.



So frustrating.  But you can probably enjoy not making the drive again so soon maybe?  That road between Vaughn and Roswell is about as much of 100 miles of nothing as you can find in a road.  There is nothing to even look for except maybe an occasion pronghorn.

This was before they 4-laned it which does help:


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 17, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, chemo canceled again for this week.  Typical government bureaucracy, step one followed by step 2, 3, 4, 5, etc.........  The didn't approve the recommended treatment because it's not the next treatment step.........  I think the Doctor and hospital are working on reversing Medicaid's decision, we'll see.
> ...


Right now closing is scheduled for May 13......  Hope it's not a Friday.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 17, 2019)

Nope.  A Monday.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 17, 2019)

Just made cheeseburgers and fries plus green beans for dinner........  If I wasn't so stuffed (or thirty years younger) I'd have seconds.....


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 17, 2019)

Throwing together a 6 qt. Dutch Oven full of Dirty Rice... Modified somewhat from your average Dirty Rice recipe... Guaranteed I will eat way to much... I deserve it maybe... Went to Dr. yesterday and results of lab work was spot on for a man in my shape... Sugar was good (doesn't count that I take 2 different meds for Diabetes), Cholesterol was good (both good and bad numbers)… Had a little protein in my tinkle, this to will pass...

I know I have mentioned in the past that I had Hep C... Found out in 1999... Was told that I would die with it, maybe not from it but that there was no cure... Treated 3 different times for a total of 3 years on some really weird medicines in the early years (early 2000's) and to no avail the meds did not work... I just kind of give up and just started living life with the virus and figured I would go out with it...

Make a long 20 year story shorter, when negotiations were finalized and it was determined I was going to come back and live with my ex I looked up my old liver Doctor and become a patient again after being gone for 17 years... Well the wonders of modern day medicine was opened up to me and I tried one treatment that lasted 6 months when I first got here... Lot different than the treatments I had done in the early years... Just one capsule a day, no shots and side effects were minimal if any... Well the first one didn't work... This was the 4th time that I had failed... Well Some pretty young Nurse Practitioner talked me into trying one last treatment... After a 6 month regime of some drug I can't spell or say, the virus went away... I know longer have Hepatitis C. Now I still have stage 4 liver disease, but with a healthy life style (no alcohol) my liver can slowly regenerate... I don't expect to have a nice pink liver when I die, but at least I don't have some virus eating away at it like I have had for over 40 years...

Guess I just wanted to say Life is Good...


----------



## beautress (Apr 17, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Well, thanks for reminding me, gallantwarrior. When I left here, I was so tired I took a nap, woke up and remembered I was going to the store. lol The rain started and clouds are everywhere, It's getting dark, no chance that I can walk through the muck to see the neighbor's house now. I'm a little up in years, and walking through the field to the back fence is a rabbit-hole ordeal. My ol' feet and ankles can't take it, so I usually ride the lawn mower or tractor. The last time I took the tractor out back in the spring, it took 4 great big men, huge chains to somehow go around a tree and hoist the tractor up and out of about 20" of muck at the site of the seasonal creek. I guess I could always go and get the binoculars.... nah, no sense in invading people's privacy. Besides, every year the trees with leaves on them disclose less and less of the sights across the fence. It should be nice and dry by the middle of June, but nature makes no promises here except 1. "If ya don't like the weather, wait 10 minutes." Yeah, right. This year has seen more rain for the last 6 months, it's just unusual. Oh, and I did get to the store, remembered the boots when I was turning into the drive way. I thought, "Going back is not an option."


----------



## beautress (Apr 17, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, chemo canceled again for this week.  Typical government bureaucracy, step one followed by step 2, 3, 4, 5, etc.........  The didn't approve the recommended treatment because it's not the next treatment step.........  I think the Doctor and hospital are working on reversing Medicaid's decision, we'll see.


Good luck for Ms. Ringel, hope she comes out ok. Maybe when the reprieve is up, they'll call with a new treatment that won't hurt so much. /wishful thinking, prolly, but I hope y'all beat the monster and live well when it's gone.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 17, 2019)

By the way the kitchen cabinets are in good physical shape but old and somewhat abused.  I plan on refinishing the cabinets in turquoise.
Similar to this;


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 18, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> I plan on refinishing the cabinets in turquoise.



Crockett and Tubbs will stop by for breakfast...


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 18, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I plan on refinishing the cabinets in turquoise.
> ...


Who?


----------



## peach174 (Apr 18, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



The Guy's from the old show Miami Vice.
In other words, looks to 80's for him.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 18, 2019)

Miami Vice...


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 18, 2019)

not to old... just to pastel...   Its his kitchen, he can paint it pink if he wants to...


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 18, 2019)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...


Mid Century Modern is 80s.........?  Okay........


----------



## peach174 (Apr 18, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> not to old... just to pastel...   Its his kitchen, he can paint it pink if he wants to...



Pastels are back in season.
I think it's a very pretty color.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 18, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...





Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



No


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 18, 2019)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...


I forgot their character names besides I rarely watch TV even now and almost never up through the early 90s.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 18, 2019)

peach174 said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > not to old... just to pastel...   Its his kitchen, he can paint it pink if he wants to...
> ...


It's not a pastel, too bright.  Thinking about topping it with butcher block counter tops.  I'll also build an island for it.  The two other things I'll have to do is install a dishwasher where one of the cabinets is and install a range hood/vent over the stove which I will also eventually replace with a gas range.
Oh the third thing is add a small cabinet on the right side of the range and that's just the kitchen........


----------



## peach174 (Apr 18, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...



Sounds like it's going to be really pretty.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 18, 2019)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


When I first told the wife about my idea for the cabinet color she said NO!!!!  She's not a visualizer so I showed her that picture and she loves the idea. 
As for the bathroom this is the color theme we're considering.






Obviously we're not chromophobic..........


----------



## peach174 (Apr 18, 2019)

Nice I like the combo.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 18, 2019)

I just did our bathroom in light purple like this color.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 18, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Miami Vice


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 18, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...


Miami Lice??!!!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 18, 2019)

Looks like today could be a day from hell.  The gout in my right ankle/foot started acting up a couple of days ago and this morning I woke up with severe pain in my left knee, almost excruciating to walk.  Seems the gout has caused me to over work the left knee and it's not happy about it.  I did manage, albeit quite painfully to preform my usual morning routine which includes feeding the cats, making coffee and pouring out yesterday's fluid intake.........  Might have to set up the computer next to the coffee pot though......


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 18, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Looks like today could be a day from hell.  The gout in my right ankle/foot started acting up a couple of days ago and this morning I woke up with severe pain in my left knee, almost excruciating to walk.  Seems the gout has caused me to over work the left knee and it's not happy about it.  I did manage, albeit quite painfully to preform my usual morning routine which includes feeding the cats, making coffee and pouring out yesterday's fluid intake.........  Might have to set up the computer next to the coffee pot though......



Call your local doc--a quick (I think 5 days) of Prednisone treatment or sometimes one Indocin will knock it.  That's what we do when Hombre has a really rare gout attack.  He takes Allopurinol daily and that keeps a flare up from happening but every few years he seems to have a severe attack.  Both likely would help the flareup in the other knee too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 18, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> By the way the kitchen cabinets are in good physical shape but old and somewhat abused.  I plan on refinishing the cabinets in turquoise.
> Similar to this;



It is rather retro but very nice.  For the cook stove, I have absolutely fallen in love with my ceramic top.  We are at the point that heavy cleaning just isn't something we easily do any more, and the stove is so easy to keep compared to a gas stove or the standard electric range.

Hombre would love that bright yellow bathroom.  But the basic earth tones broken up with bright decorative items work best for us these days.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 18, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like today could be a day from hell.  The gout in my right ankle/foot started acting up a couple of days ago and this morning I woke up with severe pain in my left knee, almost excruciating to walk.  Seems the gout has caused me to over work the left knee and it's not happy about it.  I did manage, albeit quite painfully to preform my usual morning routine which includes feeding the cats, making coffee and pouring out yesterday's fluid intake.........  Might have to set up the computer next to the coffee pot though......
> ...


Basically waiting for the wife to wake up and see if it gets any better before heading to the ER/Dr's office.  I did pull out my crutches and as long as I don't move around too much is mostly tolerable.  The knee's acting up because it's the one that's bone on bone and not used to be the compensator for the other side.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 18, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > By the way the kitchen cabinets are in good physical shape but old and somewhat abused.  I plan on refinishing the cabinets in turquoise.
> ...


We have ceramic top here at this house and I'm constantly having to clean it with baking soda and peroxide to get the baked on stuff off.  All it takes is one boil over of rice and presto!!  Instant baked on crud.  No thanks, I'm done with ceramic top ranges.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 18, 2019)

My doc's office is open and I have a 2:30 appointment with my PCP.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 18, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



All you need is a bottle of Soft Scrub and a box of those little soft scrubbers they make for ceramic stove top--one out of the box last for days or weeks.  Once the surface cools a bit squirt a small amount of soft scrub on any spill over or splatters, a very small amount of effort with the scrubber sponge, wipe off and it sparkles.  Far faster than cleaning up the regular range.

If a lot of something is really baked on, a flick with a razor blade takes it right up.

So much easier to keep than any other range top.

We use these - $8.50 for two boxes on Amazon and will last for a year or more.





Plus






That you can buy pretty much anywhere


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 18, 2019)

peach174 said:


> I just did our bathroom in light purple like this color.



My landlords came today with a view to painting the bathroom. But they then told me they are going to replace the bath, rip out the water tanks. Fit a gas boiler and central heating. None of which I want or can afford to run.

I have a nasty feeling this will all end with them evicting me within two months, because the government are changing the housing laws to make it harder to evict tenants , and they might be planning to get rid of me before the law changes. I hope not because if I get two months notice to quit it will probably be the death of me.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 18, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


It's not just that, over the years I've discovered gas provides much more control over cooking temps than electric.  Cleaning it is no big deal for me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 18, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > I just did our bathroom in light purple like this color.
> ...



Oh wow.  Hope you can work it out Dajjal.  They don't have low income housing where you are?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 18, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I understand and appreciate the control issue.  And I do know many chefs prefer cooking with gas for that reason.  But the settings on my stove provide sufficient control for me.  If I need constant temp for anything I use one of my electric skillets or cookers which I have in all sizes.  And I don't have to worry about gas leaks.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 18, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



There are a lot of people sleeping on the streets, up to now I have been one of the lucky ones. My rent is cheap for the area, and I think the landlords want a tenant with a job, not a pensioner like me. I will be very lucky to find anywhere cheap and suitable within a couple of months.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 18, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


There's already gas going to the furnace and I have a gas "sniffer" to find specifically where any leaks may show up as well as a gas detector in the house.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 18, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



So it is really scary for you.  We'll be sending all sorts of positive vibes your way.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 18, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Best of luck to you, Dajjal.  While I certainly hope this doesn't happen to you, these days it's frighteningly common.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 18, 2019)

Happy Easter everyone


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 18, 2019)

Today is Maunday Thursday celebrated in my faith as the Last Supper and the betrayal of Christ by Judas Iscariot.  The Presbyterians are not reknown for gorgeous pageantry or ornated sanctuaries.  Ceremonies are subdued.  A Presbyterian wedding used to mean sandwiches of boiled ham sliced so thinly you could read the fine print of a contract through it.  About as thick as a burst balloon and just as appetizing.  A spoonful of baked beans, potatoes salad and all washed down with black coffee, fruit punch for the kids.  But oday's fashions are for far more elaborate receptions with live bands, open bars and lively choreographed dances featuring the bride and groom and all members of the wedding party.

It makes sense given our heritage as Scotsmen.  While the Scots invented everything from the steam engine to single malt scotch, they never, by any stretch of the imagination, succeeded in creating a desirable cuisine or elaborate ceremony.  There are legitimate reasons there are no Scottish restaurants.  The French, the Italians, the Greeks and Germans all welcome customers eager to taste the dishes made famous in their respective 'old countries'.  The Scots are content if you are happy with a scotch and soda after a round of golf then please go home, thank you very much.

The Maunday Thursday service at the old Trinity Presbyterian church was the exception to the rule.  While the service is appropriately somber, it is an attempt at showmanship,  the elders of the church play the disciples.  They did not wear costumes, rather their Sunday best suits in blue flannel and gray or brown wool.  The minister plays the role of Christ, serving up communion to the elders and proclaiming "Take.  Eat.  Do this in remembrance of me."

After offering the bread of communion (an angel food cake those same elders spent the afternoon carving into sugar cube sized portions), he says to the elder playing Judas, "What you are about to do, so it quickly."

My sainted Uncle Robert played Judas.  Uncle Robert stood in contrast to his brothers, my Grandfather, Uncle Alex and Uncle Ducky.  While those three brothers were charming, engaging, and tainted with mischievousness, Uncle Robert was dour and serious.  In the photos taken at family reunions, all the first generation Americans who made up the family are beaming and happy.  Uncle Robert always looked constipated.

As Judas/Uncle Robert departed his seat behind the alter, the lights in the sanctuary were put out.  The mighty Wurlitzer pipe organ began to play LOUDLY more loudly than in any other service.  All the stops were pulled and ominous minor key chords rang out.  It served to wake up the congregation and scare the snot out of every little kid in the sanctuary.

I had a friend in high school who erected an organ in his home.  Stop snickering and thinking _'every_ high school boy erected an organ in his home!'  'Erected' is the proper verb to describe the action of assembling the various components of a pipe organ.    

He had ordered several huge metal bass note pipes and was due to take delivery of them in, of all places, the Port of Erie, Pennsylvania as they were manufactured in Canada and would be shipped south across the lake.  When he was to take delivery of them, another high schooler, who had a large pickup truck, volunteered to make the 135 mile drive north and pick up the pipes.

He took the paperwork with him and demanded the money back instead of the pipes.  Then he drove his truck to Trinity Church.  He broke in, climbed into the ranks of organ pipes, purloined them and delivered the hot pipes to my friend.  The perfect crime,more so it would seem.

The thief was not a congregant of Trinity and was unaware of the special Thursday night services to be held there later that same week.

So, let's set the scene once more.  Christ has served the Last Supper.  Judas is on his way to conspire to betray Christ.  The sanctuary is bathed in total darkness and the organist has prepped her instrument to shock the congregation.

Then we heard a weird hissing sound.  Air escaping from the fittng where the stolen pipes were placed.  It played on my mind all Easter weekend.  But I put two and two together and waited for Monday morning and the return to school after the Easter break.

The boy's guidance counselor at ELHS was one of those school professionals who truly understood how to reach students, lend an empathetic ear, laugh at our sophomoric jokes and care about his young charges.  I told him the story of the Maunday Thursday service debacle and explained how another friend was erecting an organ at his home.  The tumblers clicked in his mind and before I knew it, he had all the actors in his office.  My friend was grateful to me for exposing the plot.  The boy who stole the pipes was remanded to the police and  more than forty years later we still tell the tale of the hot organ pipes.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 19, 2019)

Hoppy Easter everybody.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 19, 2019)

Big Black Dog said:


> Hoppy Easter everybody.


Howdy, BBD!  You and the Mrs. doing anything special for Easter?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 20, 2019)

It is Good Friday throughout most of the Christian world, but we are now into Holy Saturday in much of the Christian world.  Not quite there yet in New Mexico.  But the full moon tonight is gorgeous and provides a good deal of light after a nice warm spring day.

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Montrovant in difficult transition
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition and for positive trend to continue.
BigBlackDog aka BBD for healing and wellness
GallantWarrior for healing and wellness and solutions
Ringel for healing and Mrs. R facing serious health challenges in difficult transition
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we hope they do.

*April's full moon tonight is the pink moon sometimes referred to by names associated with other signs of full spring.  (It really doesn't look pink in the sky.)   In other cultures, this full moon is sometimes call the Sprouting Grass Moon, the Egg Moon, and among coastal tribes the Fish Moon, because this was the time that the shad swam upstream to spawn.*


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 20, 2019)

Enjoy the bonfire


----------



## Oddball (Apr 20, 2019)

Saturday morning...Finally found one I had never seen before.

The first appearance of the all-too-polite gophers, who would become known  as Mac and Tosh.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 20, 2019)

A gentle Spring rain has been pelting the roof all morning.  The grass is growing almost visibly by the day, but it is so wet any shot at mowing it would be far more work than necessary.  Besides, I have an electric lawn mower.  110 volts plus wet grass plus me equals an ugly scene.

The Eastern Redbud on the West Lawn of the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate is now in full bud showing anyone who cares to see a haze of lilac and purple ready to burst forth within a day or two.  All the shrubs are pretty much leafed out or showing the new Spring growth.  Hosta is coming back for the coming season, getting thicker every year.

I was at the Big House yesterday and saw some of the peonies Pop and I transplanted from the 40'x60' bed they used to occupy on the back lawn.  When Mom and Pop bought the big house back in 1966, the previous  owner, Mr. Mullin, had a going concern growing and selling peonies for Memorial Day grave decoration.  Peonies are the Vegas showgirls of the floral domain.  Big, pompous blossoms in white, pink or red with variegated varieties developed by Mr. Mullin made our backyard the envy of the neighborhood.

But an invasive weed turned its attention to the peony bed choking out many of the flowering plants.  Pop was a wannabe gardener, concentrating on vegetable crops and indifferent to flowers.  He cultivated his own garden plot far away from the peony bed.  I mowed the grass and saw closeup what was happening to the once prized peonies.  So, I convinced Pop to grab the spade, dig up as many of the peonies as possible and transplant them around the Big House.

What Mr. Mullin knew, but neither Pop nor I understood, was the pollinators of peonies are black ants.  Look closely at your local peony plant.  You'll see ants crawling on them like and invading army.  So, to keep the ants from invading the Big House, the transplanted peonies were moved farther away time and time again.  Today there are two surviving peonies growing lustily at the foot of the driveway, ants be damned.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 20, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> A gentle Spring rain has been pelting the roof all morning.  The grass is growing almost visibly by the day, but it is so wet any shot at mowing it would be far more work than necessary.  Besides, I have an electric lawn mower.  110 volts plus wet grass plus me equals an ugly scene.
> 
> The Eastern Redbud on the West Lawn of the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate is now in full bud showing anyone who cares to see a haze of lilac and purple ready to burst forth within a day or two.  All the shrubs are pretty much leafed out or showing the new Spring growth.  Hosta is coming back for the coming season, getting thicker every year.
> 
> ...



The peonies, in my opinion the showiest of the perennials, were a feature of one property we rented in southeast Kansas.  The house came with three and a half acres of cultivated and wild trees, blackberry bushes, rose trellises, and a pond, and also an expansive lawn--thank goodness for a riding lawn mower.  One very large plot was planted with peonies that bloomed gloriously every spring.  Those gorgeous blooms were the thing I mourned the most when the place was sold out from under us and we had to move.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## saveliberty (Apr 20, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> By the way the kitchen cabinets are in good physical shape but old and somewhat abused.  I plan on refinishing the cabinets in turquoise.
> Similar to this;



Montgomery Wards would be proud.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 20, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


>



The urn certainly is NOT a trip hazard....


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 20, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


>


George Bernard Shaw called golf ‘a good walk spoiled.’


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 20, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Actually it was Mark Twain who said it but they think he may have borrowed from someone who said it before he was born.


----------



## beautress (Apr 20, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> Today is Maunday Thursday celebrated in my faith as the Last Supper and the betrayal of Christ by Judas Iscariot.  The Presbyterians are not reknown for gorgeous pageantry or ornated sanctuaries.  Ceremonies are subdued.  A Presbyterian wedding used to mean sandwiches of boiled ham sliced so thinly you could read the fine print of a contract through it.  About as thick as a burst balloon and just as appetizing.  A spoonful of baked beans, potatoes salad and all washed down with black coffee, fruit punch for the kids.  But oday's fashions are for far more elaborate receptions with live bands, open bars and lively choreographed dances featuring the bride and groom and all members of the wedding party.
> 
> It makes sense given our heritage as Scotsmen.  While the Scots invented everything from the steam engine to single malt scotch, they never, by any stretch of the imagination, succeeded in creating a desirable cuisine or elaborate ceremony.  There are legitimate reasons there are no Scottish restaurants.  The French, the Italians, the Greeks and Germans all welcome customers eager to taste the dishes made famous in their respective 'old countries'.  The Scots are content if you are happy with a scotch and soda after a round of golf then please go home, thank you very much.
> 
> ...


Sounds lovely. I love the traditional services of Presbyterian Churches. My mother's ancestor came over on the Mayflower, but I'm not sure which voyage. Since my grandpa insisted that we were "Holland Dutch" it was likely the September 1620 voyage, because they landed on Plymouth Rock instead of Virginia. That means next year in September, my family of the old world will have been in America for around 400 years. The Mayflower and Plymouth Colony [ushistory.org] When Grandpa Shurtleff was living, he and Grandma visited Boston where he located a distant relative with the same last name, and sure enough, they shared the same ancestor. That was probably in the 50s, I don't know. I just remember he was telling that story once when I was a young girl. It was fun to hear his stories and hear him and grandma sing hymns in the living room of their house. She would sometimes play their small organ, and sometimes she played her accordion, which was fascinating to watch and listen to. They were so wonderful. Good times. /memory lane


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 20, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > By the way the kitchen cabinets are in good physical shape but old and somewhat abused.  I plan on refinishing the cabinets in turquoise.
> ...


Save, found a new toy for ya to play with.


----------



## beautress (Apr 20, 2019)

A Beloved Easter to Everybody.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 20, 2019)

BTW, here's front pictures of the house we're buying.


----------



## beautress (Apr 20, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> BTW, here's front pictures of the house we're buying.


That's just beautiful, Ringel05. Yall take it easy on moving day, now. Moving is a 9 or 10 on the stress scale that goes from 1-10. My prayers will be for you both to have many happy years there, healing, happiness, and good neighbors who will love you.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 20, 2019)

beautress said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, here's front pictures of the house we're buying.
> ...


It's as old as I am, built in 1954 by the man who built the neighborhood, Mr Snow.  Unfortunately the seller has one major problem to fix, the sewer line.  It's made out of the old Orangeburg piping they used back then and is in bad shape, heck Orangeburg is only rated to last 50 years at best, most don't make it that long.  
Maybe they can do a "cure-in-place" lining or "pipe bursting" repair/replace, both are trenchless meaning you don't have to dig it up to replace it.  The seller's agent is getting estimates now.


----------



## beautress (Apr 20, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Hope it gets fixed timely!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 21, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> BTW, here's front pictures of the house we're buying.


Where's the greenery?  Maybe you could paint your gravel?


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 21, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, here's front pictures of the house we're buying.
> ...


Greenery?  Greenery?   Nope, have no clue what that is.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 21, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, here's front pictures of the house we're buying.
> ...



When you live in the high desert and don't want a LOT of yard work, Xeroscaping is the only way to go and what you see is pretty much as green as it gets unless you plant trees and/or hedges that add to the work and also use expensive water.  Evergreen trees have to be be shaped/trimmed regularly and treated for bark beatle and other maladies, and deciduous trees need periodic pruning and drop leaves that have to be blown out of the gravel so a lot of people who don't want a lot of yard work only have the minimum of those.

Albuquerque overall though has an amazing number and variety of trees and ornamental plants.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 21, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


An anecdote: My parents lived in Carson City for many years after Dad retired.  Sage brush provided the greenest scenery around.  When they came to visit my in Alaska, my mother was awed by the green.  Guess you don't know what you miss until you see again?  I can certainly see the attraction of not having to mow a lawn or water the garden, but don't you have to weed your rocks occasionally?   Oh, and bushes under the windows is considered a fire hazard up here.  It's like a direct path for a wildfire to invade your house.  Again, though, with a yard full of gravel, I don't suppose one needs worry about the approach of a fire...


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 21, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Fire jumps and there's enough flammable material around.  Right now the back yard is mostly weeds, it's getting some grass when I can get around to it, have to prioritize my projects.  First will most likely be painting then working on the kitchen followed by fixing/replacing the patio and putting a roof over it.  Sometime along the way I need to put flooring down over the linoleum, etc. 
In between is the typical house cleaning, laundy, etc and poisoning the environment with weed and grass killer where the gravel and rocks are...........


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 21, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Seems like there's never a dull moment, doesn't it? At least you shouldn't have to plan your projects seasonally, like we do here...or maybe do cooler inside work when it's too hot outside for yard work?


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 21, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


At least we no longer live in El Paso where they harvest their potatoes pre-cooked.........


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 22, 2019)

Snowing today, again!  The last few days we've gotten snow but last night it got cold enough for it to stay around.  Late season snow is not unusual but it is a pain.  Just as you get used to the idea of winter being past, here it is again!  No pre-cooked potatoes here, just frozen fries...


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 22, 2019)

We are running last minute doctor's appointments--my eye appointment, Hombre's appointment, and leaving now to go get Aunt Betty to take her to her  appointment.  Then packing tomorrow and early Wednesday we are off to Arkansas for most of a week.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 22, 2019)

Yesterday morning I woke up early after about 6 hours sleep and feeling exhausted, noticed that at some point during the night the hose to my Cpap mask had disconnected.  Was pretty much wasted all day due to that.
Last night I went to bed around 11PM, normally I check all the doors before I go to bed but this time was just too tired.  Woke up this morning and it was cold in the house, got to the kitchen and could see light in the laundry room that has no windows.......  Apparently I had not closed the back door enough to latch it last time I was out and the wind had blown it open sometime during the night.  Thankfully no sight of any nocturnal visitors either two or four legged and amazingly Giz was in his usual spot in the window however I have no doubt he spent much of the night outside depending on when the door blew open.
My mask stayed connected and I slept until 9:30 this morning, feeling pretty good.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 22, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> We are running last minute doctor's appointments--my eye appointment, Hombre's appointment, and leaving now to go get Aunt Betty to take her to her  appointment.  Then packing tomorrow and early Wednesday we are off to Arkansas for most of a week.


May your appointments be all good news and bon voyage!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 22, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Then packing tomorrow and early Wednesday we are off to Arkansas for most of a week.



Travel safely and have a great time...


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 22, 2019)

I'm moved in at my friends' house.  I still have some boxes to unpack or find a place to store them, but I've got both of my desks and my PCs set up, my clothes are all put away, and my room is pretty much set up the way I expect it to stay while I'm here.

I did some cleaning today, applied to another postal job, and I'm getting ready to go look for a few more jobs to put in applications for.  I also ordered a couple of wireless USB adapters, as the room I'm in is not wired for internet.  I only have 1 wireless adapter, and it's fairly old, but still working decently well.  I should get 1 today for my gaming PC, and another on Wednesday for my media PC.

I didn't see the little one on Easter, as it's an hour+ drive from here to their new house, so we both were sad about that.  We had put Skype on her phone, but she said something went wrong with that, so she wants me to use Google Duo.  Unfortunately, that doesn't seem to have a PC version, just one that you use through your browser.  I'm not thrilled with that, I'll have to see if I can walk her through getting Skype going again or figure out what to do with Duo.

I still find myself feeling pretty unhappy about the situation.  It's going to be hard not having the little one around all the time, and although they've said multiple times that I'm welcome here for as long as I need, I feel like I'm taking advantage of my friends' generosity.  Maybe things will get somewhat better when I get another job.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 22, 2019)

Sorry I have been MIA. Not sure where to start, so I guess I will briefly tell y'all whats going on.

Day 5...no cig. I think I have pneumonia. Been sick the past week, after Anne moved out. Couldn't inhale air, much less a cig. But...as I get better, I know I will fall back again and light up..so...this Thursday, I see my doc to get the results of my chest xray, AND to get the Chantix. I am determined to quit and know I will need it to help me do it.

As I stated..Anne is gone. And the chickens. And the dog. And the cats. And all her stuff. Its like she was just a figment of my imagination. Not one thing is left to show she even existed. She doesn't call, either. Or text. I guess out of sight, out of mind? I miss her. I miss Casey, the dog. But she has a new life now with her boyfriend in their new house.....and MrG and I are here waiting for our new life to start as well. I figure my life has come and gone in stages. Currently..I am waiting for Stage 7 to begin. Or end. Whatever the case may be. It's kind of an empty life. No drama. No security either. No sure fire thing. Just....floating along aimlessly, waiting for the dreaded proverbial shoe to drop again.

Two weeks ago....a house was to be ours as a life estate. One week ago..it went bye bye along with my friend Anne. So nothing is a sure thing for us anymore and hasnt been for a few years now.

Anyway....I'm still hanging on and I don't like being Debbie Downer so....y'all take care and I will pop in again when I can.

Hugs


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 22, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> I'm moved in at my friends' house.  I still have some boxes to unpack or find a place to store them, but I've got both of my desks and my PCs set up, my clothes are all put away, and my room is pretty much set up the way I expect it to stay while I'm here.
> 
> I did some cleaning today, applied to another postal job, and I'm getting ready to go look for a few more jobs to put in applications for.  I also ordered a couple of wireless USB adapters, as the room I'm in is not wired for internet.  I only have 1 wireless adapter, and it's fairly old, but still working decently well.  I should get 1 today for my gaming PC, and another on Wednesday for my media PC.
> 
> ...


You are probably lonely, missing the little one.  It's almost like being a parent and having your child move away from home for the first time.  You never really get used to them being gone, but you adjust.  Glad to know you are settling in well, though.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 22, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Sorry I have been MIA. Not sure where to start, so I guess I will briefly tell y'all whats going on.
> 
> Day 5...no cig. I think I have pneumonia. Been sick the past week, after Anne moved out. Couldn't inhale air, much less a cig. But...as I get better, I know I will fall back again and light up..so...this Thursday, I see my doc to get the results of my chest xray, AND to get the Chantix. I am determined to quit and know I will need it to help me do it.
> 
> ...


While not a palace, you would always be welcome here.  I'd make sure to keep you guys warm at least.  I hate to know you guys are in such dire straights and I am unable to do anything to help.  It is good to see you here again.  Luvs ya, sister!


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 22, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Sorry I have been MIA. Not sure where to start, so I guess I will briefly tell y'all whats going on.
> 
> Day 5...no cig. I think I have pneumonia. Been sick the past week, after Anne moved out. Couldn't inhale air, much less a cig. But...as I get better, I know I will fall back again and light up..so...this Thursday, I see my doc to get the results of my chest xray, AND to get the Chantix. I am determined to quit and know I will need it to help me do it.
> 
> ...


Prays up for you and MrG


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 22, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Sorry I have been MIA. Not sure where to start, so I guess I will briefly tell y'all whats going on.
> 
> Day 5...no cig. I think I have pneumonia. Been sick the past week, after Anne moved out. Couldn't inhale air, much less a cig. But...as I get better, I know I will fall back again and light up..so...this Thursday, I see my doc to get the results of my chest xray, AND to get the Chantix. I am determined to quit and know I will need it to help me do it.
> 
> ...



We've all wondered how you're doing Gracie.  And my prayer is that you are able to find happiness somewhere whether that is what you know you want or maybe something that never occurred to you.  Hope you will let us know how it is going from time to time.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 22, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> I'm moved in at my friends' house.  I still have some boxes to unpack or find a place to store them, but I've got both of my desks and my PCs set up, my clothes are all put away, and my room is pretty much set up the way I expect it to stay while I'm here.
> 
> I did some cleaning today, applied to another postal job, and I'm getting ready to go look for a few more jobs to put in applications for.  I also ordered a couple of wireless USB adapters, as the room I'm in is not wired for internet.  I only have 1 wireless adapter, and it's fairly old, but still working decently well.  I should get 1 today for my gaming PC, and another on Wednesday for my media PC.
> 
> ...



You are definitely suffering from the empty nest syndrome but it is better than never having loved somebody and experienced it.  

As for feeling like a moocher, find some way to make yourself useful in ways that will truly be appreciated by your hosts.  They wouldn't have offered the space if they didn't want you.  So allow yourself to be loved.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 22, 2019)

Got some good news this morning, Medicaid reversed it's decision and we're back on for this week with the chemo the doc wanted.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 22, 2019)

Back to give you the depressing news that FEMA now wants their money back they gave us. Said Anne got money for her house via her insurance....so.....

I said "yeah. It was HER HOUSE. MY STUFF was not covered in HER insuranjce". So now...we have to appeal their demand for repayment. Like...its gone. Wtf????


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 22, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Back to give you the depressing news that FEMA now wants their money back they gave us. Said Anne got money for her house via her insurance....so.....
> 
> I said "yeah. It was HER HOUSE. MY STUFF was not covered in HER insuranjce". So now...we have to appeal their demand for repayment. Like...its gone. Wtf????


Holy shit!  They pass out money left and right to anyone and everyone.  I'd tell them to come and get it.  What the hell do they think they'll take to cover their "losses"?  Blood from a rock, Gracie.  They're still up here begging people to file for that earthquake in November. 
I'm still trying to figure out how people managed to survive natural disasters before the federal government started paying them off...


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 22, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Back to give you the depressing news that FEMA now wants their money back they gave us. Said Anne got money for her house via her insurance....so.....
> 
> I said "yeah. It was HER HOUSE. MY STUFF was not covered in HER insuranjce". So now...we have to appeal their demand for repayment. Like...its gone. Wtf????



Go to Legal Aid or get whatever assistance is available there.  You definitely should be able to fight that.  That's nuts.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 22, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Got some good news this morning, Medicaid reversed it's decision and we're back on for this week with the chemo the doc wanted.



Well it's hard to be happy that one of our own is getting chemo, but all in all, sometimes things work out like they are supposed to.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 22, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Back to give you the depressing news that FEMA now wants their money back they gave us. Said Anne got money for her house via her insurance....so.....
> ...


Our wonderful government bureaucracy at work........


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 22, 2019)

Got a good rain in Albuquerque late this afternoon with the possibility of more to come.  That's a good thing.  Except our northern mountains are under winter storm warnings and getting snow which will be a problem if it warms and rains on top of it, so the middle strip of the state is also under flood watches including Ringel's area.  And suddenly we are in the mid 40's and it is winter time again after shirtsleeve weather most of the day.  Just a normal spring day in Albuquerque.  

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Montrovant in difficult transition
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition and for positive trend to continue.
BigBlackDog aka BBD for healing and wellness
GallantWarrior for healing and wellness and solutions
Ringel for healing and Mrs. R facing serious health challenges in difficult transition
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we hope they do.

*This spring picture is significant. . . just because *


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 22, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Yes wildfires in the city aren't an issue.  Out where we lived on he mountain though, we would agree on not having shrubbery or brush near the house.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 23, 2019)

In my opinion not the best song list of the 1970's that produced some timeless melodies and lyrics.

The No. 1 best seller of the 1970's was "Bohemian Rhapsody" by Queen.  I love it, but not my favorite either.

If I had to pick a favorite from the 1970's it would be this one:


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 23, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> We are running last minute doctor's appointments--my eye appointment, Hombre's appointment, and leaving now to go get Aunt Betty to take her to her  appointment.  Then packing tomorrow and early Wednesday we are off to Arkansas for most of a week.


Ar Kansas eh......


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 23, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > We are running last minute doctor's appointments--my eye appointment, Hombre's appointment, and leaving now to go get Aunt Betty to take her to her  appointment.  Then packing tomorrow and early Wednesday we are off to Arkansas for most of a week.
> ...



No that would be the river as pronounced in Wichita.    We're going to ARRRRR -kin - saw.  Leaving early in the morning so probably will be off line until late afternoon or evening if we even feel like dragging out the computers even then.  I haven't mastered doing USMB on my phone.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 23, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I've always pronounced it Ar Kansas........  Cause that's the way it's spelled.....


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 23, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Or Arkan Sas.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 24, 2019)

How do y'all pronounce Des Moines?


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 24, 2019)

Wow.  The San Jose Sharks and Vegas Golden Knights played game 7 in their playoff series last night, and it was crazy.  For context, the Golden Knights had been up 3 games to 1 in the series, but the Sharks won the last 2 games to even the series at 3-3.  In last night's game, the Golden Knights scored a goal in the first period, another goal in the second period, then another goal in the third to make it 3-0 with about 10 minutes remaining.  Then one of the Knights got a 5 minute major penalty.  In the NHL, when a player gets a 5 minute major, the other team gets a power play during which they can score as many goals as they are capable of, where in a normal 2 minute penalty if the team on the power play scores, the power play ends.  6 seconds into the major, the Sharks score.  55 seconds in, they scored again.  3 minutes and 40 seconds in, they scored again to tie it at 3.  4 minutes and 8 seconds in, they scored AGAIN to take a 4-3 lead.  I've seen quite a few 5 minute power plays in the NHL, and I don't ever remember seeing a team score 4 goals during one.  Actually, I'm not sure if I've ever seen a team score 3 goals during a major power play.  As if that weren't enough, the Golden Knights pulled their goalie late in the game and scored with 47 seconds left to tie it at 4-4.  The game went to overtime, and the Sharks scored with 1:41 left in the first overtime period to complete their comeback win in the game and the series.

I'm not a fan of either team, and the game doesn't really matter for my team (the Islanders), because it's in the wrong conference.  It was just an  incredible turn of events, really exciting stuff.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 24, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> How do y'all pronounce Des Moines?


I don't......


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 24, 2019)

Made it up to ABQ, I swear that drive seems longer each time........


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 24, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Save, found a new toy for ya to play with.



What makes you think I don't already have one?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 24, 2019)

Another Mueller Report... Only one feline fit enough to respond to this mess...

Send up the saveliberty signal ASAP...

'America's baddest cat' gets in trouble with police 30 times | Metro News


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 25, 2019)

Movie Night tonight went well.  North by Northwest and that wrapped up Hitchcock Month.  I showed them Saboteur, Lifeboat, Dial M for Murder and North by Northwest.  March was Stanley Kubrick Month.  Paths of Glory, Lolita, AClockwork Orange and Dr. Strangelove.  May is Frank Capra Month.  Meet John Doe, you Can't Take it with You, State of the Union, Mr. Deeds foes to Town and finally Mr. Smith goes to Washington.  We'll take a break for the summer, but come back swinging in September with The Thin Man, The African Queen, Adam's Rib and My Favorite Wife.


The second Tuesday of each month at the Learning Center is a lecture series called Leaders and Legends.  This month was a lecture by noted local historian and Professional Lamd Surveyor, my cousin Tom.  He is Aunt Dorothy's boy.  Dorothy was the baby of the family and my Grandfather and Uncle Ducky's sister.  He spoke on the Point of Beginning.  It is the point from which all rectilinear survey in the United States is based.  

Pennsylvania and Virginia were, of course two of the original 13 colonies. Land survey there was haphazard at best.  Property descriptions from the colonial era are almost laughable to read.  "From a rock three leagues south of the south bank of the Monongahela River, paced four leagues to a promontory facing west southwest thence to a great oak...". you get the idea.

If land was to be parceled out to sell and govern, a better system had to be established.  So the founding fathers decreed that the junction of Pennsylvania's western border and Virginia's northern most point on the north bank of the Ohio River, the rest of the nation would begin.  West Virginia wasn't established until the Civil War so what is now WV was once the Commonwealth of Virginia.  So everyone living in Ohio and west of here can trace their property lines right back here to East Liverpool.

Early American land surveyors based all there horizontal control from the point down on Harvey Avenue in the East Emd of town.  Incredible, ain't?  Every state, county and township line from here on West has the DNA of East Liverpool.  Every parcel of land within every state can find its origins right here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 25, 2019)

Just checking in from the foot of Magazine Mountain.  Long drive and uneventful.  Terrible accommodations at the Clarion in Elk City OK last night and their wifi set up was so poor to be pretty much unusable.  Beautiful here in ARRRRRR kin saw though--green and lush and not too hot yet but uncomfortably chilly either.   All is well.  Will make a quick run where Hombre's sister's brother-in-law is in the hospital--he was their classmate in Texas so Hombre knows him well so he is also now a long time friend of mine.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 25, 2019)

Hooked up her infusion pump today, turns out to be a pump the size of a large phone/small pad only thicker and a large IV bag all carried in a backpack.......  She's already tired of dragging it around.  Stopped at the house afterwards to look it over now that it's empty and take measurements then off to World Market for my coffee.  Now we're waiting on dinner to be ready, different groups prepare and serve free dinners here at the facility we stay at.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 26, 2019)

The landlords came around today to measure up the flat for central heating, they also said they would redecorate the entire flat over the next couple of years. That seems to indicate they are not planning to evict me as they talked about decorating some of the rooms next year. By that time the new laws should be in place to protect tenants like me from getting two months notice, so I am feeling a little safer.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 26, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> The landlords came around today to measure up the flat for central heating, they also said they would redecorate the entire flat over the next couple of years. That seems to indicate they are not planning to evict me as they talked about decorating some of the rooms next year. By that time the new laws should be in place to protect tenants like me from getting two months notice, so I am feeling a little safer.


With luck, you'll end up in some nicer digs.  That would be nice, considering the mess and inconvenience renovations entail.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 26, 2019)

The Islanders play the first game of their second-round series tonight.  This is only the second time they've won a round in the playoffs since 1993.  The first round was the first time they swept a series since they won the Cup in 83.  There hasn't been a lot to cheer for over the years, but they have looked very good this season, so I'm excited.  A lot more excited than I am for the NFL draft; why do they make such a spectacle of that?  It's so boring to try to watch!


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 26, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Another Mueller Report... Only one feline fit enough to respond to this mess...
> 
> Send up the saveliberty signal ASAP...
> 
> 'America's baddest cat' gets in trouble with police 30 times | Metro News



Told my bro to just import mice into this guy's yard.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 27, 2019)

Damn and blast it. My backup computer has died. I used it as a word processor, and now its gone bye byes.
Fortunately I still have my main computer.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 27, 2019)

Saturday morning!

Last weekend for skiing @ Alta...Snowbird remains open until they can't be.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 27, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Saturday morning!
> 
> Last weekend for skiing @ Alta...Snowbird remains open until they can't be.
> 
> Let the cartoon begin!



I don't know why I never saw you as a ski bum.     But bit by bit we all kind of reveal what makes us happyiest here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 27, 2019)

Still in the lovely Arkansas Ozarks.  Wonderful weather except cloudyish and spitting a few sprinkles now and then today.  That would be welcome in July and August to cool things down but makes it rather chilly in April.

Too much going on and people around all the time so I don't have a lot of computer time.  But all is well.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 27, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Saturday morning!
> ...


Really?...You didn't know I lived in Steamboat for over 20 years?...Wow...


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 27, 2019)

Made it home yesterday around 3:30 and both of us promptly took a nap.......  Went to bed at 10, woke up at 1 am bathed in sweat and had to turn the AC on which I turned off when I woke up, took a 3 hour nap this afternoon and had to turn the AC back on.  Now I'm just trying to wake up.......  These chemo trips are exhausting but we go to closing the middle of next month, will have a lot of cleaning and painting to do then finally moving in so a lot of back and forth during the latter half of May.  I'll be glad once we're finally settled.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 27, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



Nope. But I'm either really rally unobservant or you didn't tell me.  But all is well eventually.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 28, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


I don't think you ever mentioned it till now.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 28, 2019)

After last week's snowstorms it is now shaping up like springtime here.  The kids are growing like little goats do and are an active, playful bunch.  I've been letting them out of the pen with their mothers for some exercise and exploration.  The first few days, they followed the moms back into the pen when they followed me with their hay.  Yesterday the little brats found a nice, big root mound and just would not go back into the pen.  I had to find a couple of long sticks to herd them back into the pen.  Of course, they promptly found the snack bar and fell into their heaps for a nap.  Tomorrow, I will let them out shortly before the partner arrives and let him figure out how to get them to go back "home".  Hehehe!


----------



## Oddball (Apr 28, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Hmmm...Possibly because that chapter of my life was drawing to a close when I landed here....Was common knowledge among the Hannity crew, many of whom landed here when that joint started going to pieces.

Anyhow, yeah, I'm a ski bum from way back...Made Utah my ski home after the skiing at Steamboat became boring, the town got too crowded and over-commercialized, and a dear friend succumbed to pancreatic cancer.

Doesn't hurt that there's a hang/paraglider park nearby, and I'm five hours closer to my favorite flying spot in San Berdoo.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 28, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Well he probably did but probably not here in the Coffee Shop.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 28, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



You paraglide too?   I'm major impressed.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 28, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


That I do know he's talked about often.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 28, 2019)

So just checking in to make sure there's no catastrophes or anything.  Weather pretty nice in Arkansas though has been cloudy and threateining rain but so far nothing more than a few sprinkles.  Mostly sunny this morning but breezy.  We'll spend the rest of today here and head out early tomorrow starting for home with one overnight as we just don't do the 14-hour drives that well anymore.

Amazing that all the trees have their summer leaves here while it is still pretty much earlyish spring in New Mexico.  But glad it is getting to be spring in Alaska too so GW can enjoy those baby goats.  We're off the church with the family in a few.  Would have enjoyed 

So off to church with the family in a bit.  Then lunch somewhere.  I'm ready for a lot less activity.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 28, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Oddball's Totally Awesome Paragliding Thread


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 28, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



See?  I keep telling myself I need to get out more.  There's so many threads on USMB I never see.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 28, 2019)

We will be leaving lovely Arkansas heading home tomorrow so driving most of the day.  One layover in Texas and then back to Albuquerque on Tuesday.

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Montrovant in difficult transition
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition and for positive trend to continue.
BigBlackDog aka BBD for healing and wellness
GallantWarrior for healing and wellness and solutions
Ringel for healing and Mrs. R facing serious health challenges in difficult transition
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we hope they do.

*Looking out from Magazine Mountain, the highest point in Arkansas.  Hombre's sister and several of her family live all along the base of the mountain.  The lake in the distance is Blue Mountain Lake where we have spent  most of our time here.  But this is how all of Arkansas looks at this point of springtime:*


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 28, 2019)

Before I unplug the computer and turn out the lights here, I was thinking about Ringel & Mrs. R's redecorating themes in their new house.  And I just ran across this:


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 28, 2019)

^^^ Nineteenseventy… ^^^


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 28, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Before I unplug the computer and turn out the lights here, I was thinking about Ringel & Mrs. R's redecorating themes in their new house.  And I just ran across this:



Vomit.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 28, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Before I unplug the computer and turn out the lights here, I was thinking about Ringel & Mrs. R's redecorating themes in their new house.  And I just ran across this:


I get dizzy just looking at it......  And it's God awful ugly!!!


----------



## beautress (Apr 29, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Before I unplug the computer and turn out the lights here, I was thinking about Ringel & Mrs. R's redecorating themes in their new house.  And I just ran across this:


Awaken!


----------



## beautress (Apr 29, 2019)

And now that I'm awake, I'm gonna share a little vacation one of my servers put up this morning for the sheer pleasure of remembering times we travelled through it... thanks, bing! _et al_. Here goes:
































*sigh*





















​


----------



## beautress (Apr 29, 2019)

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend and has a healthy and happy week ahead. 










​


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 29, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Before I unplug the computer and turn out the lights here, I was thinking about Ringel & Mrs. R's redecorating themes in their new house.  And I just ran across this:


Oohhh-kaaay...
Why's the toilet paper so hard to reach?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 29, 2019)

Thanks, beau!
My weekend starts Sunday afternoon and fortunately lasts until midnight Wednesday.  I've gots lots to do and am desperately trying to unlock my lower back.  Every move brings screaming pain.  I'm not sure what I did or when I did it but am now suffering the torments of hell.  I dropped a handful of ibuprofen with my morning coffee and hope that will help, too.  Thank goodness I have an appointment with my orthopedic doctor Thursday.  Hope I make it that far.
Got up this morning and the goats were everywhere.  I have to get the electric fences up this weekend.  I'm also replacing the fence for the partner's whethers, as well.  Those hoodlums have managed to overcome everything I can do to keep them out of the hay.  I'm so close to shooting their asses, I really am.
I had feared my kitty, Sherman, had gone missing.  He'd been gone almost five days.  This morning, while chasing the goats out of the hay shed, I heard piteous meowing and traced it to the stock trailer.  He'd gotten himself closed in the front part, probably "helping" me when I put some things away.  He does follow me up and down and all around when I'm doing chores.  He's quite the character.  So, that's good news here.  
Beautiful pictures from AR and AZ this morning.  I would have liked to spend more time at the Grand Canyon but we made it a side trip on our way to a family reunion in Tahoe.  At least I can say I've been there.  And the girls enjoyed their mule ride.
Well, I'm rambling.  Guess I'll get on with the day.  Check back later and see how y'all are getting on.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 29, 2019)

Seems that my efforts to loosen up my back are working.  I'm going to stay on this back massage thingy a little longer and then kick into action.  The partner is on his way and he's got a couple of stops to make.  I want to get some things done before he arrives.  It's like entertaining a three-year-old grandchild when he shows up.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 29, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> ^^^ Nineteenseventy… ^^^



I decorated two houses in the 1970's and I didn't even consider any color scheme like that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 29, 2019)

A strong cold front blasted into the warm overly moist air of the midwest today sparking fears of a breakout of really strong and dangerous storms.  But I think the cold front so rapidly cooled everything down, there isn't all that much risk now.

We are settled into a little mom & pop what we once would have called a tourist court (motel) back in the olden days.  Nothing fancy but quite comfortable.  Will head out for Albuquerque early in the morning and should get there by early to mid afternoon depending on how many stops we make along the way.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 29, 2019)

Good to know you guys are comfortable, Foxy.  Better not to push through when it isn't necessary.  
For me, it's been a good day.  My back has been well-behaved and I've gotten a load of work done.  There's always such a mess to clear up.  I've picked up lots of trash left by both the dog (picking the trash cans) and my partner.  I've gathered and coiled at least a dozen electric cords and picked up the cargo straps left lying in the mud last fall.  I have to decide how best to deal with gallons and gallons of motor oil that somehow "leaked" all over the place we keep the backhoe parked.  It's a real  mess out there and all you can smell is motor oil.  Tomorrow, I will unload the hay and other stuff brought in from my former location (mostly fencing) and then load the truck with stuff destined for the dump.  Lots to do, for sure!
I'm just really happy my back is feeling better.  Earlier, I could barely move.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 29, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> I decorated two houses in the 1970's and I didn't even consider any color scheme like that.



But I am sure you seen these at Montgomery Wards and Sears and Roebuck...


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 29, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I decorated two houses in the 1970's and I didn't even consider any color scheme like that.
> ...



Yeah, the avocado green was really REALLY popular for awhile there.  I did have one kitchen in which all the appliances were avocado green and it looked good.  But the world and its trends moved on.  I did have one predominantly yellow kitchen (with almond colored appliances) that I absolutely loved, but it wasn't anything close to the garish color of yellow in that bathroom.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 29, 2019)

White works best.  Black and stainless are nice, but both require constant maintenance (cleaning) to keep them attractive.
PS: Why do kitchen appliances come in white?  So they'll match the bride!!!


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 29, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> White works best.  Black and stainless are nice, but both require constant maintenance (cleaning) to keep them attractive.
> PS: Why do kitchen appliances come in white?  So they'll match the bride!!!



I'm not sure why black requires constant maintenance, but white does not.  Wouldn't most things show up more easily on a white surface than a black one?  That seems particularly true where ovens are concerned.


----------



## beautress (Apr 29, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Before I unplug the computer and turn out the lights here, I was thinking about Ringel & Mrs. R's redecorating themes in their new house.  And I just ran across this:
> ...


Because he was a baseball fielder! Perfect for HIM.  See:



​


----------



## beautress (Apr 29, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Thanks, beau!
> My weekend starts Sunday afternoon and fortunately lasts until midnight Wednesday.  I've gots lots to do and am desperately trying to unlock my lower back.  Every move brings screaming pain.  I'm not sure what I did or when I did it but am now suffering the torments of hell.  I dropped a handful of ibuprofen with my morning coffee and hope that will help, too.  Thank goodness I have an appointment with my orthopedic doctor Thursday.  Hope I make it that far.
> Got up this morning and the goats were everywhere.  I have to get the electric fences up this weekend.  I'm also replacing the fence for the partner's whethers, as well.  Those hoodlums have managed to overcome everything I can do to keep them out of the hay.  I'm so close to shooting their asses, I really am.
> I had feared my kitty, Sherman, had gone missing.  He'd been gone almost five days.  This morning, while chasing the goats out of the hay shed, I heard piteous meowing and traced it to the stock trailer.  He'd gotten himself closed in the front part, probably "helping" me when I put some things away.  He does follow me up and down and all around when I'm doing chores.  He's quite the character.  So, that's good news here.
> ...


Not sure what's going on, but this will help: If you have a Walmart in Anchorage, and they have vitamins, get (1) Zinc supplements (2) Turmeric supplements (3) Osteo Bi-Flex that has hyaluronic acid in it (and other stuff) (4) Centrum silver, over 50+ vitamins for men. Additional Vitamin D, CoQ10, and Vitamin A supplements help. Make Carrot Slaw if you have bad teeth or eat a carrot a day for 5 days of the week if your teeth are in good repair. That oughta square all that pain away unless you have a serious Thyroid or Parathyroid issue working behind your back. Have your doctor check you for calcium to rule out Parathyroid issues. You can avoid pain killer side effects if you treat the pain with the above. if I can think of something I've missed, I promise I'll get back here in case it's the supplement you're missing. I'm pretty sure I got the ones you need since this pain came on unexpectedly and there's no other reason for it. Be ABSOLUTELY CERTAIN YOU ARE GETTING AT LEAST 8 HOURS OF SLEEP EVERY NIGHT. If you aren't, take Melatonin. It's cheap and at Walmart, too. It may take up to 5 or 6 days to kick in, but you will get more sleep if that's the pain culprit. Things change in your body post long vacation after the age of around 50 or more. Oh, yeah, quit sugar cold turkey. And do not miss your doctor's appointment in case your problems are multiple. Cold weather is bad for pain. You have to fight pain with all your wits about you, but you can beat it if there is nothing the doctor can find.  Wear a woolen or cotton vest over your shirt that completely covers chest and upper back, until the coldest day of the season is above 70 for a low.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 29, 2019)

beautress said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, beau!
> ...


Thank you so much!  I already have: zinc/calcium/magnesium and turmeric supplements, vitamin D, CoQ10 and vitamin A.  I also take garlic (among other things) for my blood pressure.  I don't eat carrots or other root veggies because I am on a low carbohydrate diet (that's working for weight loss).  I'll see my orthopedist Thursday and ask if there's anything else I might be doing.  I'm going for osteoarthritis in my hip but I'll definitely ask about this back thing.  I'm thinking I might try to get a hip replacement this summer but there are conflicting issues.  My daughter is willing to come this summer and help me during recuperation.  But for several reasons, I cannot afford to be off work for the minimum six weeks of recovery time, if all goes well.  Light duty is no issue because I am computer literate and able to do lots of office work.  When I broke my foot a couple of years ago, I ended up writing, producing and narrating several training PowerPoints. But our company has PTO (paid time off) instead of vacation and sick time.    
How are you doing these days?  Still making excellent quilts?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 30, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> White works best.  Black and stainless are nice, but both require constant maintenance (cleaning) to keep them attractive.
> PS: Why do kitchen appliances come in white?  So they'll match the bride!!!



I have all stainless appliances now but the brushed steel that doesn't show fingerprints and such so much.  And just a bit of stainless spray and a good wiping cloth and they look like new.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 30, 2019)

We are home.  Got in less than an hour ago.  Plenty glad to be here too.  It's fun to go but always a blessing to be back home in our own bathroom, our own bed, with our own stuff.

Was raining when we left the east Texas Panhandle this morning and we ran into big severe thunder boomers by the time we got to Amarillo but fortunately didn't run under any of the hail, some of it quarter sized according to the radio.

Lovely in Albuquerque though, sunshine and bright blue sky showing among white fluffy clouds.  About 64 degrees or so.  Quite pleasant.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 30, 2019)

You know what.  I bet they actually sold some of these.


----------



## beautress (Apr 30, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Wow you should be doing okay with all those vitamins, so you're right to visit the doctor. I actually woke up wide-eyed last night because I forgot about potassium reducing bone and muscle pain. lol ~ I drink milk at least twice a day, so my bones seem to be holding up okay. Lots of my friends have had hip replacement surgery. If I ever get over this bronchitis, I'm going back to exercising 4 times a week at the local Ironworks.
Oh, yes. I'm working on a red and tan checkerboard quilt today. I got some froggies and a red white and blue print for 2 quilts done last week. They're made for babies/toddlers whose mommies visit the local care center. There's a large university here, so someone student-poor is always having a baby in our town. The green quilt was too blasé so it needed some froggies wild. It's going to get them when I get the checkerboard challenge done. No matter how hard you try, tiny cutting errors using a rotary cutter always The red white and blue print will go on the red, lights and dark blue dirty windows log cabin completed last week. If I were more energetic, I'd get them all done by midnight. But the bronchitis kind of takes the air out of the room some days.  So in 3 days, there will be 3 more to add to my small stack of 4 tops for April/May.​


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 30, 2019)

beautress said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


Wow!  That still seems very energetic to me, and ambitious.  I hope your bronchitis clears up soon.  Maybe warmer spring weather would help?


----------



## beautress (Apr 30, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


It's just pollen, likely. Out here in the country, where the pines and elms aren't putting out pollen and sappy stuff, the Gulf coast grasses and weeds are putting out full time or bust--in succession. Thanks, the quilts are baby-sized mostly. The several big brother or sister quilts should take them through their college dorm years. And a couple of times a year in the past I've made at least one wounded warrior quilt for the camouflage crew. The Hearts center has raised money on a few of them in the last 9 years by selling tickets, one of which wins the quilt when it is drawn at their annual banquet.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 30, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Before I unplug the computer and turn out the lights here, I was thinking about Ringel & Mrs. R's redecorating themes in their new house.  And I just ran across this:



I know I've been away and probably deserve some form of punishment, but this?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 1, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> You know what.  I bet they actually sold some of these.





Back when we had the Store and Diner one of the regular coffee drinkers brought in a couple of #303 cans that had a new labels placed on them...  Apparently the boys at the local Highschool was doing just what has been done in Shop class for years... I don't remember the exact words printed on the label with the exception of the main contents, *'Fish Assholes'*... Being the curious type I had to open one of the cans... And sure enough the description was really close to contents...
*




*
I had a lot of fun when we had the store... I kept the can that was not opened on the shelf  behind the cash register... It set there for 5 or 6 years and then some knucklehead decided to burglarize us and took the can...


----------



## beautress (May 1, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > You know what.  I bet they actually sold some of these.
> ...


Oh, Ridgerunner!


----------



## Ringel05 (May 1, 2019)

Originally we had closing set for Monday the 13th but that would mean staying at Casa Esperanza for almost a week so we had it moved to Wednesday the 15th, only have to stay an extra day.  
Of course the wife's been getting ideas as I have about what we need to do and what we want to do to the house.  Started thinking about cost and I'm rapidly scaling back most of the wants unless we can find items to use/re-purpose in thrift stores, the ReStore or Craigs list. 
Such is life......


----------



## beautress (May 1, 2019)

Wow! I only mowed a couple of acres yesterday--back and front of house, around the barn and the half acre in front of the barn, and it took all day. I slept like a rock, though. 

I miss Ollie and BigBlackDog. Guess they'll come around when they get a minute sometime in the upcoming weeks and months. Haven't seen our friend 007, with his own bachelor pad lately. Maybe he got hitched or something. Hope everybody has a good Mayday today. It's stil quite dark here with frogs singing. lol I thought it was morning. lol!!! I thought my computer was wrong. Maybe I didn't sleep like a rock all night. But what an hour of glorious sleep. 

/Seriously mumbling inanities...


----------



## Foxfyre (May 2, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Montrovant in difficult transition
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition and for positive trend to continue.
BigBlackDog aka BBD for healing and wellness
GallantWarrior for healing and wellness and solutions
Ringel for healing and Mrs. R facing serious health challenges in difficult transition
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we hope they do.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 2, 2019)

I'm really not obsessed with bathrooms, but I wondered if any of you would consider this in your house?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 2, 2019)

Heck yea I would... You gotta go, any pot in the storm will do...


----------



## Foxfyre (May 3, 2019)

As of this morning, I can testify that this commentary is spot on:


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 3, 2019)

beautress said:


> Wow! I only mowed a couple of acres yesterday--back and front of house, around the barn and the half acre in front of the barn, and it took all day. I slept like a rock, though.
> 
> I miss Ollie and BigBlackDog. Guess they'll come around when they get a minute sometime in the upcoming weeks and months. Haven't seen our friend 007, with his own bachelor pad lately. Maybe he got hitched or something. Hope everybody has a good Mayday today. It's stil quite dark here with frogs singing. lol I thought it was morning. lol!!! I thought my computer was wrong. Maybe I didn't sleep like a rock all night. But what an hour of glorious sleep.
> 
> /Seriously mumbling inanities...


Thank you, beautress.  May Day was quiet enough, another day at work.  Temps are much nicer and the nights are staying above freezing.  I sure hope your May Day was fruitful.  What were you moving?  I have a whole bunch of spent hay, manure, etc to move into a compost pile.  Since the backhoe is still not working, I'll have to do it all by hand using shovel, fork, and wheelbarrow.  More exercise than I need but I have to get my butt in gear and get as much done as I can.  I have another trailer load of hay to unload and stack, too.  
Well, visited the orthopedist yesterday.  He's scheduled me for hip surgery in July.  Told me to lose some weight, get a physical and blood workup, and see a dentist before my pre-op appointment in early July.  My daughter will try to make it over to help me with the initial recuperation.  If she can't make it, the whole thing is off, for now.  I'm not looking forward to surgery but I am so very tired of the constant pain in my hip.  And now my lower back is kicking in, as well.  Getting old is certainly not for cowards, I'll agree about that.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 3, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> I'm really not obsessed with bathrooms, but I wondered if any of you would consider this in your house?


Oh, hell, YEAH!  But only in the guest room.  I'd have to include a target plastered inside the bowl.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 3, 2019)

This damned cat is starting to drive me nuts.  She likes to lay right on my mouse pad.  I try to use the scroll function and get fur!


----------



## Montrovant (May 3, 2019)

The Islanders are getting ready to be swept in the second round.    I had so much hope after they swept the Penguins in the first round.


----------



## beautress (May 3, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! I only mowed a couple of acres yesterday--back and front of house, around the barn and the half acre in front of the barn, and it took all day. I slept like a rock, though.
> ...


"What were you moving?"​Nothing, but I was mo*w*ing. But not to worry. I mowed the next day and got the zero-turn mower high centered on a log. Here we have weedy matt stuff that covers not only the ground, but tree branches that fall off or are left by those clearing everything else. I called my younger brother. He will come help me get it pulled off the log either this weekend or next week, and get it working again. The earth is mushy around here with all the rain we've had. This entire winter has turned my little acreage into a flood plain, and the three or four places where the flood plain usually occurs are now everywhere. And Freedom Lake seems to be enlarging all the way around.

It's late, time to take some more cough medicine and get some rest. Hope everyone has stellar nights and days coming up. Thanks, Foxfyre for hosting such a wonderful thread.


----------



## Oddball (May 4, 2019)

Saturday morning!

IMO, Tex Avery was the greatest cartoon creator/producer EVAH...Was instrumental in giving Bugs Bunny his now classic swagger and catch phrase "what's up doc?"...Here is an early instant classic.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 4, 2019)

*TODAY IS THE 9th Anniversary of*
*THE USMB COFFEE SHOP*​



​The original USMB Coffee Shop opened on 5-4-2010 and acquired 80,455 posts and 3,285,729 views before it closed on 7-30-13.

USMB Coffee Shop II opened on 7-30-13 and acquired 25,935 posts and 486,351 views before it closed on 4-14-14.

USMB Coffee Shop III opened on 4-15-14 and closed on 5-15-14 with 2,803 posts and 32,229 views. (The old V-Bulletin system couldn't handle our traffic and we plus a few other long threads were creating problems for it.  Shortly after we re-opened, USMB moved to a Xenforo format and we haven't had any problems of that sort since.)

Versions 1, 2, and 3 acquired about another 100,000 views after they were closed and before they were deleted and sent into oblivion.

The USMB Coffee Shop IV opened on 5-15-14 and has acquired 60,253 posts and 2,232,434 views.

That is roughly a total of 169,446 posts and 6,136,743 views to date.  Over the years 473 members have posted here give or take a few as I no doubt have missed getting some on the list and there are a few on there twice due to screen name changes.

Over these nine years we have seen each other through triumphs, disappointments, joys, concerns, loss of homes, loss of loved ones, new births, job changes and retirement and all manner of transitions many of which have been and some still are quite stressful, all sorts of injuries and illnesses, and we have cried together and laughed together and for many of us, we have become family.  I like to think our collective caring, positive thoughts and prayers have made a difference at times.  I personally have developed a real appreciation and yes, affection, for so many of you and I hope you have for each other.  Maybe the Coffee Shop isn’t necessary, but there is value in it for me.  I hope there is for all of you.

I really do love you guys.

In any case, the Coffee Shop continues as long as those who come here regularly or now and then want it to continue.  Long live the Coffee Shop!


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 4, 2019)

beautress said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


Lots of work.  I'm surprised you mow when it's that wet.
Things are mushy here, too, but it's normal until the snow is all melted and  the ice has thawed from underneath.  Although I don't need to mow much (no lawn), I keep a mower and the chickens and turkeys will eat a lot of greenery as it comes up.  Here's a pic of my mower.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 4, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Here's a photo of mine


----------



## beautress (May 4, 2019)

Been reading a lot about antioxidants of dandelions lately. Those French use them in salads; no wonder they're so trim and healthy.


----------



## beautress (May 4, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


That should do the trimming your doc is insisting on.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 4, 2019)

My crystal ball says #11, Code of Honor will win the Kentucky Derby today.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 4, 2019)

beautress said:


> Been reading a lot about antioxidants of dandelions lately. Those French use them in salads; no wonder they're so trim and healthy.



Yes dandelion greens especially are powerfully nutritious with listed benefits:

Promote Eye Health.
Decrease Water Weight.
Aid in Weight Loss.
Lower Triglycerides.
Protect the Liver.
Nutritional content is listed at the link.  Harvest the young tender leaves and bud before the flower opens.  Harvest the roots in the fall they say.
https://davyandtracy.com/green-smoo...-use-dandelion-greens-in-your-green-smoothie/

Speaking from experience, dandelion greens are not all that tasty, run on the bitter side, and of course should never be used if sprayed with insecticides or herbicides.  But mixed with other stuff they are beneficial and some folks actually grow them on purpose for that reason.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 4, 2019)

Big Black Dog said:


> My crystal ball says #11, Code of Honor will win the Kentucky Derby today.



Hmm.  Code of Honor has 12/1 odds at this hour.  But even the flat out favorites are 5/1 and 8/1 right now.  And everybody else is 12/1 or higher.    So it looks like your pick has as good a chance as any.     Has there EVER been a Derby with odds that looked like that?  I don't remember one.

But I guess I'll go with Gray Magician or Master Fencer.  Both are at 50/1 odds so my $2 bet could net me $100 

Seriously I would most likely bet on Cutting Humor even though he is at 30/1 odds.  The jockey is Mike Smith who was riding Omaha Beach, the hands on favorite, before he was scratched.

I will likely change my mind if they actually let me get a good look at the horses going to the gate.  I very often know which ones are going to do really well just by looking at them.  It usually comes down to a feeling I get about how much the horse wants to run that day.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 4, 2019)

Finally got all the wind chimes hung up around the porch.  A few had to be moved and two were new.  That makes 17 in all.  Some chimes are only a few inches long and my longest chimes are almost as long as I am tall.  There are bamboo chimes, crystal chimes, and chimes with cats as decorations.  It's probably a good thing I live out in the woods.  While I love the music they make, I'm sure they would drive some city slicker nuts.


----------



## saveliberty (May 4, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Here's a photo of mine



As one of the first flowers of Spring Dandelions are an important source of food for bees.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 5, 2019)

Morning all and happy . . .






We're off to get Aunt Betty (age 92 and counting) and get her to the airport so she will spend a week with friends in Texas.  We will have Sally the Shi tzu for the week.  All part of our friendly service.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 5, 2019)

Really odd Kentucky Derby this year.  My poor old crystal ball failed me.  My pick, Code of Honor came in second after all the smoke cleared.  Gonna have to do some polishing on my crystal ball.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 5, 2019)

Big Black Dog said:


> Really odd Kentucky Derby this year.  My poor old crystal ball failed me.  My pick, Code of Honor came in second after all the smoke cleared.  Gonna have to do some polishing on my crystal ball.



Well he placed while the long shot (65/1?) won--not one of the long shots I picked though.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 5, 2019)

If the reports are true, this is the first vehicle built using government mandated math:


----------



## Ringel05 (May 6, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Been reading a lot about antioxidants of dandelions lately. Those French use them in salads; no wonder they're so trim and healthy.
> ...


Why is everything that's good for us have to taste bad........


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 6, 2019)

Good morning!
Glum and rainy here but I still have to work and will look forward to warming up when I come back in.  The birch trees are leafing out and in a couple of days all will be green and fresh.  Should I let the goatlings out before the partner arrives?  It makes for great theater, watching him round the little brats up.
Today, I'll be building a compost heap and unloading hay.  Hope my back and hip hold out long enough to get that much done.
Hope y'all have a good day, wherever you are.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 6, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



Dunno.  I don't know why Omega 3s can't taste like donuts and why donuts can't taste like bitter greens or something.


----------



## beautress (May 6, 2019)

I read a blurb on avoiding diabetes, and it said you should eat more ooey-gooey fatted meats, real butter, real cream, etc. It said you would be full and less likely to snack between meals. It also said eat plenty of bacon and eggs.  It reminds me of a 50's or 60's song, "I'm on a drinking man's diet..." Al Sherman? Anyhow, he said he didn't lose any weight with all those diets, but he sure enjoyed eating. lololol

Well, the one thing, it said was it decreased swelling and the problem of getting gangrene in your fingers and toes. And now, I can't think of the reason she gave. 

​


----------



## beautress (May 6, 2019)

lol this was a fave...
​


----------



## Foxfyre (May 6, 2019)

beautress said:


> lol this was a fave...
> ​



Love it.  One of the best from that era.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 6, 2019)

beautress said:


> I read a blurb on avoiding diabetes, and it said you should eat more ooey-gooey fatted meats, real butter, real cream, etc. It said you would be full and less likely to snack between meals. It also said eat plenty of bacon and eggs.  It reminds me of a 50's or 60's song, "I'm on a drinking man's diet..." Al Sherman? Anyhow, he said he didn't lose any weight with all those diets, but he sure enjoyed eating. lololol
> 
> Well, the one thing, it said was it decreased swelling and the problem of getting gangrene in your fingers and toes. And now, I can't think of the reason she gave.
> 
> ​



I agree on the real butter and real cream as opposed to the artificial stuff--also real sweeteners as opposed to the artificial stuff as much as possible--real maple syrup, raw honey, etc.  When sugar is out due to diabetes, the only 'artificial' sweetener I think is actually healthy is Stevia.  Maybe because it is good for you even while it won't raise blood sugar levels?  (Ringel doesn't like it though.  )

Hombre is putting up a good fight, but I am trying to eliminate as many processed and artificial foods from our diet as is reasonable without feeling deprived.


----------



## beautress (May 6, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > I read a blurb on avoiding diabetes, and it said you should eat more ooey-gooey fatted meats, real butter, real cream, etc. It said you would be full and less likely to snack between meals. It also said eat plenty of bacon and eggs.  It reminds me of a 50's or 60's song, "I'm on a drinking man's diet..." Al Sherman? Anyhow, he said he didn't lose any weight with all those diets, but he sure enjoyed eating. lololol
> ...


I didn't like Stevia either until I started using a 1/8 teaspoon levelled off. It's over-sweet or something if you just use half a teaspoon, and it's hard to break the sugar habit after your athletic years are over. I prefer green tea now with no sugar at all, and am learning to like black tea with no sugar, either. I just can't drink coffee, however, sans hazelnut coffeemate which is sweetened out the wazoo or something. Probably should cut the coffee mug down to a demitasse cup. I have a collection, but only about 3 of the cups are microwavable due to old-time gilding of the demitasse cups once available on ebay. There comes a time in life when shopping loses its glamour. I think it's the price of gasoline.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 6, 2019)

beautress said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



I use about 6 to 8 drops of Stevia in my coffee along with a splash of real cream or half & half.  Stevia on Amazon comes in a wide variety of flavors my favorite being English Toffee.  Yum.  Being a rather pricey food, it is good that it takes so very little to sweeten anything.

Until I absolutely have to, I won't give up my morning coffee though.  It soothes my soul and makes me happy.  One to three big mugs of it every day.


----------



## beautress (May 6, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Drops? Maybe they're not as pungent as the type I got in paper wrapers with about a tsp of way to oddly sweet stuff. That sounds good with the new protocol to use real cream and stuff. I'll have to try it. Thanks.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 6, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Montrovant in difficult transition
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition and for positive trend to continue.
BigBlackDog aka BBD for healing and wellness
GallantWarrior for pain relief and healing,
Ringel for healing and Mrs. R facing serious health challenges in difficult transition
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we hope they do.

*Spring has sprung pretty much everywhere now*


----------



## Ringel05 (May 7, 2019)

Made shrimp scampi for the wife and blackened tilapia for me.  Good thing it was a nice day, all the doors and windows are open........


----------



## Foxfyre (May 8, 2019)

Beautiful day in Albuquerque yesterday and all the windows and doors open.  Wonderful.

But this morning it is 45f at our house and now that we have the heat turned off, the temps aren't supposed to get out of the mid 60's the rest of this week--55 for a high on Friday.  So its dig all the sweatshirts and flannel shirts out of the winter closet again.

Yesterday our granddaughter was texting me where she was hunkered down in an inside bathroom in the Texas Panhandle with up to baseball size hail and tornado warnings everywhere.  Bless her heart, she is terrified of storms anyway.  But the tornadoes missed her town.  And I suppose they missed the really big hail too.

Thunderstorms forecast for us this week too and we have Sally the Shi tzu, also terrified of storms, with us for the week.  Aunt Betty is visiting friends in Texas this week.

Oh well, this too shall pass.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 8, 2019)

Our daughter called yesterday heartbroken that she was going to have to re-home her part pit bull dog that put one of her other dogs in the animal hospital yesterday--this is the last of several bloody fights in which she has also been injured trying to break them up.  Sweet loving dog 99% of the time but vicious and possibly deadly when something--never know what--triggers her to attack.

I know many love and appreciate that breed of dog but there are simply too many stories like that for me to believe it is safe to have them.  One of our acquaintances had a pit bull that was sweet, loving, and exhibited absolutely no aggressive behavior for years until one day it attacked and killed a crawling baby.  I just don't think it is worth the risk.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 8, 2019)

On the lighter side:


----------



## Foxfyre (May 8, 2019)

Disclaimer:  not my idea but copied and pasted 

Despite being educated in the public schools, the teenager decided to hire out as a handyman and set out to go door to door to sell his services.

In a well-to-do neighborhood he went to the front door of the first house, and asked the owner if he had any odd jobs to do.

"Well, I guess I could use somebody to paint my porch," he said, "How much will you charge me?"

Delighted, the kid quickly responded, "How about $50?"

The man agreed and said the paint, brushes and everything he would need was in the garage.

The man's wife, hearing the conversation said to her husband, "Does he realize that our porch goes ALL the way around the house?"

He responded, "That's a bit cynical, isn't it?"

The wife replied, "You're right. I guess I'm starting to believe all that stuff about dumbed down kids we've been getting by email lately."

Later that day, the teenager came to the door to collect his money.
"You're finished already?" the startled husband asked.

"Yes, he replied, and I even had paint left over, so I gave it two coats."

Impressed, the man reached into his pocket for the $50.00 and handed it to the kid along with a $10.00 tip.

“And, by the way," the teenager added, "it's not a Porch, it's a Lexus."


----------



## Montrovant (May 8, 2019)

I may have a job.  Got a call from a staffing company today, went in to their office for a few quick questions and to finish filling out some forms.  I'll get a call tomorrow to let me know the situation, and may start as early as next week if I have the job.

It's not related to my degree, and it doesn't pay that much, but the company supposedly has good opportunity for promotion should I get hired directly.  I've also still got plenty of applications out there (I've probably put in something like 150 at this point), so better for me to get an income and a traditional job for experience now, then see what happens in the future when it comes up.

I just hope I don't take this job and then have one that pays a lot better contact me right after I start.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 8, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Our daughter called yesterday heartbroken that she was going to have to re-home her part pit bull dog that put one of her other dogs in the animal hospital yesterday--this is the last of several bloody fights in which she has also been injured trying to break them up.  Sweet loving dog 99% of the time but vicious and possibly deadly when something--never know what--triggers her to attack.
> 
> I know many love and appreciate that breed of dog but there are simply too many stories like that for me to believe it is safe to have them.  One of our acquaintances had a pit bull that was sweet, loving, and exhibited absolutely no aggressive behavior for years until one day it attacked and killed a crawling baby.  I just don't think it is worth the risk.


Regrettably, aggression has been bred into them and gentle handling and good training may suppress the aggressive nature, it is still there in the genes.  I have no need for an aggressive dog and I cannot see ever having a pit or pit mix on my place.  Many dog breeds have been developed for specific traits to better serve a specific purpose.  It's always best to research a breed before you decide to own one.  I used to adore Jack Russel terriers.  The are smart, active, and just generally engaging.  But they have been bred to be ratters.  I read several articles that pointed out that a Jack should never be trusted in a household with other small animals, particularly cats.  Even Jacks raised from puppyhood with cats could turn on their mates. It's in their nature.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 8, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> I may have a job.  Got a call from a staffing company today, went in to their office for a few quick questions and to finish filling out some forms.  I'll get a call tomorrow to let me know the situation, and may start as early as next week if I have the job.
> 
> It's not related to my degree, and it doesn't pay that much, but the company supposedly has good opportunity for promotion should I get hired directly.  I've also still got plenty of applications out there (I've probably put in something like 150 at this point), so better for me to get an income and a traditional job for experience now, then see what happens in the future when it comes up.
> 
> I just hope I don't take this job and then have one that pays a lot better contact me right after I start.



That's the risk you take though.  Take the less than optimum job with possibilities and risk later being offer that great job.  Tough decision.  But you'll make the right one.

Having a job--pretty much ANY job--makes you much more employable to hiring managers than does being unemployed. 

But I am sending all manner of positive vibes your way.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 8, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> I may have a job.  Got a call from a staffing company today, went in to their office for a few quick questions and to finish filling out some forms.  I'll get a call tomorrow to let me know the situation, and may start as early as next week if I have the job.
> 
> It's not related to my degree, and it doesn't pay that much, but the company supposedly has good opportunity for promotion should I get hired directly.  I've also still got plenty of applications out there (I've probably put in something like 150 at this point), so better for me to get an income and a traditional job for experience now, then see what happens in the future when it comes up.
> 
> I just hope I don't take this job and then have one that pays a lot better contact me right after I start.


Murphy's Law says that better job will come up fairly quickly.  But you shouldn't just wait for perfection.  Get out there, take what you can, do your best.  When the time comes to move on, you will get good references and have built up some experience.  Plus, it's more difficult to get a job if you've been unemployed for too long.
Good luck, Montro!


----------



## Montrovant (May 8, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I may have a job.  Got a call from a staffing company today, went in to their office for a few quick questions and to finish filling out some forms.  I'll get a call tomorrow to let me know the situation, and may start as early as next week if I have the job.
> ...



I've still got a number of applications in with USPS, and that process seems glacially slow, so maybe something with that will come up in a few months and I can decide then what to do.  I don't like the idea of getting a job only to quickly abandon it, so I hope to at least get a couple of months at this place if I'm hired before I have to make that sort of decision.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 8, 2019)

Last minute scramble to get the final paperwork in for closing on the house next week.  Thought everything was done till I woke up to an email asking for some additional paperwork due by the end of business today.......   
Yesterday it was scrambling to re-scan and resubmit my DD-214, VA rejected the first one I sent as "illegible".......  It was slightly angled cutting off the corners which had info on it that was unimportant.  Friggin' bureaucrats......


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 8, 2019)

Why do I hate buying houses, let me count the ways.  I am where I will be until I die.  I will not buy another house, ever (I'll die first).  I hate the paperwork.  Hope things work out for you, Ringel.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 8, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



None of us who are in any way responsible want to quit a job quickly after taking it.  But I have had so many MANY jobs that were stepping stones to something better--a whole bunch of us have done that--so I expected my own people taking entry level jobs to accept something better when it came up and that I was in no position to offer.  So don't worry about that so much.  Be as ethical as you can and earn your pay while you're there.  Make your supervisor or boss glad he hired you.  Be appreciative of the opportunity.  Don't admit the job may be a stepping stone and don't promise to stay any given length of time other than giving proper notice to give your employer reasonable time to replace you.


----------



## Montrovant (May 8, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I know those things intellectually, but emotionally the idea of quitting a job feels bad to me.  I've never had a really bad job, so that might color my opinion, but when I quit working at a convenience store (a job I took out of desperation, basically, because I had bills to pay) to become a nanny, I felt like an ass for doing it.  I hadn't been treated badly at the job, I'd been looked at for management, so despite never looking at it as a long-term career, and despite it being a high-turnover job, I felt bad for leaving it after only a few months.

Maybe I'll get this job and it will turn out to be a great company, I'll get hired directly and end up working there for years, who knows?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 8, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I do understand.  Honorable people don't like feeling they are being deceptive or ungrateful even when in actuality they are not being that.  For now don't worry about it.  I have had jobs that didn't start out as much and turned out to be terrific opportunities too.  (Hombre got transferred a LOT the first half of our marriage and I was the one who agreed to start over in every new place.  )

If it is an emotional struggle for you to use jobs as stepping stones, if this offer doesn't materialize, you might consider signing up with a temp agency.  It could get you some experience and put some money in your pocket until something attractive and permanent turned up.  And those folks EXPECT you to take permanent jobs when they are offered.


----------



## Montrovant (May 8, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I've applied to jobs through a number of staffing agencies, and this one is also through a staffing agency.  It could end up just being a temporary thing, there's no guarantee the company will hire me directly even if I want them to.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 8, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



If they aren't offering you a permanent job, there is absolutely no ethical problem with you not regarding it as one.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 8, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Most if not all staffing agencies have a contract with the employers stating the employer cannot directly hire someone filling a position through the agency without paying the agency $X amount.  The other way is the temp they want to hire cannot work at that company for anywhere from three to six months. 
Some larger companies will gladly pay the agency the agreed upon contract price if the company really wants the temp to be a permanent employee bad enough.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 8, 2019)

Really nice day today also.  Had some rain move in and the temps have dropped, nice and comfortable.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 8, 2019)

The high here Friday is supposed to be mid 50's though.  And us with no heat.  But we will survive.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 9, 2019)




----------



## Oddball (May 9, 2019)

F.....


----------



## Foxfyre (May 9, 2019)




----------



## Ringel05 (May 9, 2019)

I blame Disney!!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 9, 2019)

Our Texas friends and family--we have a LOT of both all over Texas--have really been getting hammered with rain, hail, tornadoes etc., but the most serious problem is water that has no place to go.  One of my former classmates lives on the shore of Lake Texhoma and just posted this photo of the boat ramp near her home:


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 9, 2019)

We had the rainiest 7-8 May since the 60s.  It was pretty wet and miserable.  I sure hope this isn't a precursor to a wet, rainy summer.


----------



## Montrovant (May 9, 2019)

I'm waiting for the client to contact the staffing company about the position I might get.  They didn't do that today.

On the other hand, I did get a call from a company I didn't apply to.  I just got done with a video interview, which is apparently the first part of a 3 part process, with an in-person interview being next if they decide to move on.  I'm not actually sure why they thought I'd be good for the position, as it seems like something of a sales-based company and position, and I've never done sales.  It's also in Atlanta, not just the outskirts, so I am not thrilled about the possible commute.  I don't really want to work in the city.  I'll see what happens if they call me, I suppose.  Worst case is I have to drive to Atlanta for an interview and decide I don't want the job, I guess.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 9, 2019)

The trip to the local greenhouse is this week.  Some coleus for Mom.  Thrillers, fillers and spillerls.  A few high plants like spikes or miniature ornamental grasses for the thrilling part, viny bits for the spillers.  But the warm front is in town with some gentle spring rains clicking off the north windows.

I don't know 'bout yinz guys, but I've been taking little zen breaks during the day.  My homemade mantra is woodrurners and tool restorers on YouTube.  Some folks look for cats playing the theromon or kids impaling themselves on public property. I hear his is the contemporary teenage way of standing out.  And to think, my generation just streaked.

Anyway, for a fifteen minute break I can watch a British guy make a beautiful wooden bowl from a bunch of knots on a trunk.  The technique, the equipment and the materials all amaze me.  Watching something done right was the best part of being a resident inspector and a Professional Engineer.

I lived in sunny, beautiful Sarasota Florida back in the 1980s when I was fresh out,of college and the steel mills here were folding like
Chinese roadmaps.  I split and took a position at a local engineering firm.  They were cranking out plans for residential and commercial clients.  I was pressed into service as resident inspector.  For my sins, I would get a Spec Book, all the contractual documents outlining how the project was to be executed and monitored and a roll of plans.

I was inspecting the installation of a new development's sanitary sewers.  The main ran down the center of what would one day be curbed, paved, painted and named Manatee Lane or Orange Blossom Trail.

If you look sideways at the lawns of anyone in Sarasota, you could conger forth water.  Put up a badminton net and the gushers will put you in mind of the Bellagio in Vegas.  So how can you safely dig a trench, install an 8" PVC pipe at the right pitch and line?  Water would wash in the walls of the sandy trench and bury someone alive, like the inspector.

What they devised was a way to pump the water from the trench before the trench was dug.  Everybody has turned the nozzle down on a garden hose to concentrate the stream like a laser beam in a Bomd movie.  Cutting through the sod with the power of erosion is also a good way to bore a hole in the earth.  After you squirt your way down a couple feet deeper than the trench, you slip down another drinking straw parallel with the proposed trwmch.  They were pieces of PVC with wee tiny slots cut into the submersible end.  Water ran to them because of the pump.  Sand couldn't get through the slots.  Then clmp flexible tubing to a manifold attached to a diesel powered pump. 

It's something done in Sandy soils.  The Ohio Valley is so clayey, bare patches have been known to bisque dry oduring a heat wave.

And that's my report for early May in the upper Ohio River valley.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 10, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> The trip to the local greenhouse is this week.  Some coleus for Mom.  Thrillers, fillers and spillerls.  A few high plants like spikes or miniature ornamental grasses for the thrilling part, viny bits for the spillers.  But the warm front is in town with some gentle spring rains clicking off the north windows.
> 
> I don't know 'bout yinz guys, but I've been taking little zen breaks during the day.  My homemade mantra is woodrurners and tool restorers on YouTube.  Some folks look for cats playing the theromon or kids impaling themselves on public property. I hear his is the contemporary teenage way of standing out.  And to think, my generation just streaked.
> 
> ...



Looking forward to photos of your flowers this summer Nosmo.  I wish I could do more gardening these days, but our mostly clayish rocky New Mexico soil--except for the more sandy areas in eastern New Mexico--is difficult to work and water is always a problem here.  And I just don't have the strength or stamina to deal with it that I once did even though you can grow pretty much anything here on the high desert if you have the tenacity and money to do so.

And it is a really chilly 42 degrees at this hour today--the high is only is only supposed to be 52 which is 25 degrees below normal for us this time of year.  So not only are we bundled up with no heat but tomatoes really don't thrive in temperatures like that.  We are getting rain though--heavy snow in the high elevations--and we always need the moisture.  The more snow pack, the better for our lakes and reservoirs.  Yin and yang and all that.  Next week supposed to be back in the 70's.  Looking forward to that.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 10, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (May 10, 2019)

All our friends in the south and lower midwest are dealing with a LOT of rain.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 10, 2019)

Camping in Florida


----------



## Foxfyre (May 10, 2019)

One of our local TV stations posted this photo of Red River NM this morning--heavy snow continues to fall there. At 8600 feet at highway level, the elevation is a little low for the snow to stick for long.  Above 9000 feet though the snow is piling up.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 10, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > The trip to the local greenhouse is this week.  Some coleus for Mom.  Thrillers, fillers and spillerls.  A few high plants like spikes or miniature ornamental grasses for the thrilling part, viny bits for the spillers.  But the warm front is in town with some gentle spring rains clicking off the north windows.
> ...


Yup, woke up to rain and 50s this morning.  Yesterday I did a lot of packing so this morning I was not only a little sore my left hip hurt......  Rubbed some volteran gel on it and the pain mostly went away.
Just received word that the closing date may have to be moved to the 17th, the VA's a little slow on getting out my Certificate of Eligibility and will most likely not meet the deadline for closing on the 15th.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 10, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Camping in Florida


Kind of like camping in Alaska.  Lots of wildlife to watch.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 10, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Camping in Florida
> ...



How come my tent is different than everyone else's?  And smells funny?


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 10, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


blazing saddles farts around the campfire - Bing video


----------



## Nosmo King (May 10, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> One of our local TV stations posted this photo of Red River NM this morning--heavy snow continues to fall there. At 8600 feet at highway level, the elevation is a little low for the snow to stick for long.  Above 9000 feet though the snow is piling up.


That elevation would be difficult for any denizen of the upper Ohio River valley.  We move between an average of 600' to 1250' above mean sea level according to the USGS benchmarks scattered around town.

Seven or so times the elevation would bring us to our knees gasping for oxygen.  Back when I was young and rich, I was a very avid skydiver.  I accumulated 58 minutes of free fall time.  No skydiver was permitted to exit an aircraft above 15,000' without supplemental oxygen.  So props to the people who live as Eagles in the high thin air.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 11, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > One of our local TV stations posted this photo of Red River NM this morning--heavy snow continues to fall there. At 8600 feet at highway level, the elevation is a little low for the snow to stick for long.  Above 9000 feet though the snow is piling up.
> ...



I've lived most of my life above 4000 ft and quite a few years above 7000 feet.  So 10,000 plus feet feels normal to me.  But at 14,000 ft on Pikes Peak I experienced altitude sickness for the first and only time in my life.  I've never had an urge to jump out of a perfectly good airplane.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 11, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


My Brooklyn friend lives st sea level.  Her ears pop during the sixteen block descent on St. Clair Avenue between Pimplebutt and downtown, about 600'.

The 'perfectly good airplane' is the only airplane I would want to to fly in.  Some perfectly good airplanes make great places to skydive from.  Although I had qualified  to jump at Bridge Day in nearby Fayette, West Virginia I never did.  I want the time to fly like Superman.  The only way to do that is from nothing less than a perfectly good airplane.  

It's as if you were allowed to have a dream come true.  I think that means literally 'a dream', not an aspiration.  Ya don't get a pony.  You get what you literally dream. Through human curiosity, and a daring outlook you may have a dream come true.

Then again, I had some dandy dreams when puberty hit.  Why couldn't at least one of them come true?


----------



## Oddball (May 11, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> One of our local TV stations posted this photo of Red River NM this morning--heavy snow continues to fall there. At 8600 feet at highway level, the elevation is a little low for the snow to stick for long.  Above 9000 feet though the snow is piling up.


Ooooo....


----------



## Oddball (May 11, 2019)

Saturday morning!

Wile E.Coyote, Super Genius, didn't only chase the Road Runner.

Let  the cartoon begin!


----------



## Oddball (May 11, 2019)

Just saw this....Great stuff.

Dennis Miller has dinner with Sinatra.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 11, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Just saw this....Great stuff.
> 
> Dennis Miller has dinner with Sinatra.



I love this.  Dennis never quite achieved super star status but I have long admired him.  Smart, witty, quick on his feet, a great story teller, and able to appreciate the humor in things without being mean.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 11, 2019)

New spring fashion statement for the guys.  Now I ask you, would you?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 11, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (May 11, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Just saw this....Great stuff.
> ...



Oh, Miller has been mean plenty of times.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 11, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



Everybody can be perceived that way at times depending on a point of view.  Especially anybody who uses humor to make a living.   But I prefer to focus on humor that isn't mean.  People like Carol Burnett and her crew, Johnny Carson, Jay Leno, et al were sometimes pertinent to the news of the day or the national discussion at the time and they almost all used stereotyping, but they were never malicious, hateful, and/or cruel.  I think Miller belongs with that genre more than the mean group.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 11, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Just saw this....Great stuff.
> 
> Dennis Miller has dinner with Sinatra.



Thank you for sharing that Oddball …  It has been a while since I had a good laugh like that... 

Dennis Miller is a class act...


----------



## Nosmo King (May 11, 2019)

Dennis Miller is a yinzer.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 11, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> Dennis Miller is a yinzer.



  Okay you made me look it up.  But yes, you are correct.


----------



## Montrovant (May 11, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Miller threw out plenty of insults in his comedy, at least when I would watch it years ago.  I don't think he was particularly mean-spirited, but I think most comedians use insults to some extent in their dialogues/routines.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 11, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Funny insults and being mean are entirely different things.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 11, 2019)

The day started out pretty nice, got up to the mid 70s, had the house open then about an hour and a half ago I saw storm clouds way to the north......  A half hour later I was turning off fans and closing windows as the wind picked up and it dropped into the mid 60s in a matter of minutes.....  Of course all we got were a few sprinkles.....


----------



## Montrovant (May 11, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I don't think that's necessarily true.  You can have both.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 11, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Yes you can have both, but they are still different things.  I can have an apple and and orange for dinner tonight, but they are still different things.


----------



## saveliberty (May 11, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> I've still got a number of applications in with USPS, and that process seems glacially slow, so maybe something with that will come up in a few months and I can decide then what to do.  I don't like the idea of getting a job only to quickly abandon it, so I hope to at least get a couple of months at this place if I'm hired before I have to make that sort of decision.



Yep, takes forever, promotions too.


----------



## saveliberty (May 11, 2019)

Any employee that has stayed more than a year is probably more loyal to the company than the company is to them.


----------



## Montrovant (May 11, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



What I mean is that you can have an insult be both funny and mean.  By their nature, insults are at least a bit mean.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 11, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I make it a point to watch "The Burns and Allen Show" on weekends.  They play two episodes every morning at 6 am.  What a hoot!


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 11, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> Dennis Miller is a yinzer.


What's a yinzer?


----------



## Nosmo King (May 11, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Dennis Miller is a yinzer.
> ...


In this neck of the woods, we natives tend to pronounce things differently.  People to our east say 'youz guys' while our neighbors just south of I-64 say 'y'all'.  We split the difference and say 'yinz'.

I'll use it in a sentence.  Are yinz guys going to Stosh an' Angie's wedding down at the Legion?

All up and down the upper Ohio River valley, from the point at Pittsburgh down to Wheeling, or so,you'll hear our peculiar regional accent.  People fortunate enough to be born and raised around here use yinz and are proudly welcomed by fellow yinzers.

Here are "Yinzers at a funeral" from local comic persona, Pittsburgh Dad.


----------



## Oddball (May 11, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Burns & Allen were great...They used to be on cable all the time.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 11, 2019)

I'm a Fibber Magee and Molly man myself.  I gotta app for that.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 12, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I know.  But there still is a difference between non mean humor and mean humor.  To me mean humor isn't humor at all.  But there are those who would disagree I am sure.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 12, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> I'm a Fibber Magee and Molly man myself.  I gotta app for that.



Were they ever on television?   I used to listen to them on radio.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 12, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a Fibber Magee and Molly man myself.  I gotta app for that.
> ...


That’s a good question.  They might have been on Jack Benny. 

The Great Gildersleeve was a spin-off of Fibber & Molly.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 12, 2019)

Oddball said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


They're on our local tv station. I don't get cable, dish or any other services.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 12, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Local stations are great!  I've traveled a lot in my life.  Often I would be in one place for at least three weeks.  That gave me time to roam the area and get the flavor of the place.  Watching local stations and what they program when says a lot about what thenpeople want and think.  Do they run Andy Griffith reruns while folks a couple hundred miles away are watching Judy Judy.  I am usually more relaxed in a Mayberry town rather than Her Honor's set/bench.

And when places run documentaries about themselves it's wonderful.  Atlantic City, New Jersey had some great local documentaries.  Here's one from my hometown.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 12, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



We watch Andy Griffith reruns a lot.  And also Judge Judy from time to time.  Sigh.  I have often been an enigma.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 12, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Wrapped in a puzzle surrounded by mystery.  You're the Mother Russia of Albuquerque!


----------



## Nosmo King (May 12, 2019)

Happy Mother's Day!  I bundled Mom up to Janowski's Greenhouse this morning.  I bought he coleus, spikes, some licorice vine for the planters flanking the front door at the Big House.  A flat of marigolds for her to putter around with, a couple geraniums and voila!  Mom's all set up.

Typical spring day here.  40% chance of rain with cloudy skies.  Diffused sunlight is what we get.  And we would plan a picnic with a 40% shot at rain.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 12, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> Happy Mother's Day!  I bundled Mom up to Janowski's Greenhouse this morning.  I bought he coleus, spikes, some licorice vine for the planters flanking the front door at the Big House.  A flat of marigolds for her to putter around with, a couple geraniums and voila!  Mom's all set up.
> 
> Typical spring day here.  40% chance of rain with cloudy skies.  Diffused sunlight is what we get.  And we would plan a picnic with a 40% shot at rain.



You're a good son Nosmo.  We probably wouldn't plan a picnic with a 40% chance of rain because though the percentage is probably accurate, there aren't many places to take shelter, and this time of year the rainstorms are generally short lived but can form quickly out of seemingly nothing and can be fierce with wind, hail, and a lot of dangerous lightning along with flash flooding.   We get close to 300 sunny days a year but we respect the clouds.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 12, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Mother's Day!  I bundled Mom up to Janowski's Greenhouse this morning.  I bought he coleus, spikes, some licorice vine for the planters flanking the front door at the Big House.  A flat of marigolds for her to putter around with, a couple geraniums and voila!  Mom's all set up.
> ...


We get sixty sunny days a year.  But our rain is generally benign.  By the time, even during high summer when it gets dark after 9:00, storms Peter out when they get this Far East and braced, as we are, by the Alleghenies fifty miles east of here.  

Rain comes and goes and we don't even complain about it.  We're conditioned to accept what nature throws our way because she's a consisteypitcher who rarely throws knuckleballs.


----------



## Montrovant (May 13, 2019)

Hah, I have an interview/orientation tomorrow morning, so of course I just got a text about an interview tomorrow afternoon.  I'm trying to find out now the timing to see if I can go to both.

EDIT: Just got off the phone with the staffing company for the morning appointment.  It's only supposed to last 30 minutes, maybe an hour, so I should be good to go to both.  Now I'll have to think about which job to choose should I be offered both, or even how to respond if I'm offered the job at the first place in the morning.  I wouldn't want to turn down the first job, or even tell them I want to consider it and leave the possibility they just move on to someone else, if they offer the job tomorrow.  I also don't know what the 2:30 interview job pays.

I've never really had to deal with this sort of thing before.  My unusual job history hasn't led to getting multiple job offers at once the few times I've been job hunting.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 13, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Hah, I have an interview/orientation tomorrow morning, so of course I just got a text about an interview tomorrow afternoon.  I'm trying to find out now the timing to see if I can go to both.
> 
> EDIT: Just got off the phone with the staffing company for the morning appointment.  It's only supposed to last 30 minutes, maybe an hour, so I should be good to go to both.  Now I'll have to think about which job to choose should I be offered both, or even how to respond if I'm offered the job at the first place in the morning.  I wouldn't want to turn down the first job, or even tell them I want to consider it and leave the possibility they just move on to someone else, if they offer the job tomorrow.  I also don't know what the 2:30 interview job pays.
> 
> I've never really had to deal with this sort of thing before.  My unusual job history hasn't led to getting multiple job offers at once the few times I've been job hunting.



Sending all sorts of positive vibes that you get exactly the job you need allowing that it might not be the job you think you want.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 13, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Hah, I have an interview/orientation tomorrow morning, so of course I just got a text about an interview tomorrow afternoon.  I'm trying to find out now the timing to see if I can go to both.
> 
> EDIT: Just got off the phone with the staffing company for the morning appointment.  It's only supposed to last 30 minutes, maybe an hour, so I should be good to go to both.  Now I'll have to think about which job to choose should I be offered both, or even how to respond if I'm offered the job at the first place in the morning.  I wouldn't want to turn down the first job, or even tell them I want to consider it and leave the possibility they just move on to someone else, if they offer the job tomorrow.  I also don't know what the 2:30 interview job pays.
> 
> I've never really had to deal with this sort of thing before.  My unusual job history hasn't led to getting multiple job offers at once the few times I've been job hunting.


When it rains it pours.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 13, 2019)

Best of all luck to Montro.  Hopefully, the choices will offer good things and you make the best choice.  Good luck!


----------



## Montrovant (May 14, 2019)

I did my 10:30 job orientation.  It wasn't an interview, it was a supervisor of the staffing company giving information on the printing company I and the other people who were called in would be working for should we get the position(s).  A short company video, going over some safety standards, payment options, talking about proper dress, having to wear a badge, doing a drug test, that sort of thing.  I should hear back in the next few days if I am getting work, although it sounded as if this company needs more people because they are in the busy season.  I have my other interview in 2 hours, although I'll probably leave the house in 1:15 minutes so I can stop and fill my gas tank, and to be sure I'm there on time (the place is about 14 miles away, mapquest gives me a 20 minute travel time).  I also am still waiting for another staffing company to get back to me about a clerical position, so it's looking like I should at least get some employment soon, even if it's not exactly what I was hoping to be doing.

I got a new external hard drive from amazon. I was able to open up the external drive that failed, move the read/write heads into the ramps, and get it to spin up again.  I'm currently transferring files from the old drive to the new one.  I've had a few corrupted files, I'll have to see if they are replaceable when it's done, but I'm happy that it looks like I'll be able to save most of what is there.  I had called a company to see about repair or data recovery.  Apparently recovery is enormously expensive.  The minimum cost would have been $600.  I'll take a few file issues by doing the temporary home repair I did over that kind of cost!  Hopefully my second interview doesn't take too long, because the transfer is going to still be working when I have to leave for the interview.  If there are any more file/disc corruption issues that pause the transfer, it will just sit there until I get back.

I guess I'm going to need to think about whether I should keep putting out applications if/when I start one of the jobs that are potentially available in the next week or so.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 14, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> I did my 10:30 job orientation.  It wasn't an interview, it was a supervisor of the staffing company giving information on the printing company I and the other people who were called in would be working for should we get the position(s).  A short company video, going over some safety standards, payment options, talking about proper dress, having to wear a badge, doing a drug test, that sort of thing.  I should hear back in the next few days if I am getting work, although it sounded as if this company needs more people because they are in the busy season.  I have my other interview in 2 hours, although I'll probably leave the house in 1:15 minutes so I can stop and fill my gas tank, and to be sure I'm there on time (the place is about 14 miles away, mapquest gives me a 20 minute travel time).  I also am still waiting for another staffing company to get back to me about a clerical position, so it's looking like I should at least get some employment soon, even if it's not exactly what I was hoping to be doing.
> 
> I got a new external hard drive from amazon. I was able to open up the external drive that failed, move the read/write heads into the ramps, and get it to spin up again.  I'm currently transferring files from the old drive to the new one.  I've had a few corrupted files, I'll have to see if they are replaceable when it's done, but I'm happy that it looks like I'll be able to save most of what is there.  I had called a company to see about repair or data recovery.  Apparently recovery is enormously expensive.  The minimum cost would have been $600.  I'll take a few file issues by doing the temporary home repair I did over that kind of cost!  Hopefully my second interview doesn't take too long, because the transfer is going to still be working when I have to leave for the interview.  If there are any more file/disc corruption issues that pause the transfer, it will just sit there until I get back.
> 
> I guess I'm going to need to think about whether I should keep putting out applications if/when I start one of the jobs that are potentially available in the next week or so.



Looking really good Montro.  It is definitely a seller's market for labor so I think you'll be working soon.  And, after you've been there even a few weeks, if the job isn't what you want to do, at least you're re-establishing yourself in the working world, getting experience, developing references, and that gives you a lot more leverage to get something you look forward to doing each day.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 14, 2019)

Wow, I slept until 11AM this morning, musta needed the sleep.......

The VA missed the deadline, surprise, surprise so the closing has been moved to Friday the 24th which is pretty much a good thing.  This new chemo regime had her sick for a week afterwards the last time so this will give her some time to get over that this time.  
It also appears that NFCU hasn't been CCing my broker or the Title Company as I assumed they were so I took care of that, neither one knew what was happening, now they're in the loop.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 14, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Wow, I slept until 11AM this morning, musta needed the sleep.......
> 
> The VA missed the deadline, surprise, surprise so the closing has been moved to Friday the 24th which is pretty much a good thing.  This new chemo regime had her sick for a week afterwards the last time so this will give her some time to get over that this time.
> It also appears that NFCU hasn't been CCing my broker or the Title Company as I assumed they were so I took care of that, neither one knew what was happening, now they're in the loop.



Frustration and relief.  But hope things are proceeding as they should.


----------



## Montrovant (May 14, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Hah, I have an interview/orientation tomorrow morning, so of course I just got a text about an interview tomorrow afternoon.  I'm trying to find out now the timing to see if I can go to both.
> ...



You're right about that.  I had an orientation at 10:30 for a light industrial labor type of job, and I expect I'll get a call back about that soon.  I just got home from an interview at a manufacturing warehouse; I had applied for an entry level manufacturing job (because why not?), but while I was being given a short tour of the facility, the man who was showing me around (who wasn't even the hiring manager, she is apparently out for this week) took me to see someone else, who apparently has a clerical position that may be available.  It would involve shipping, doing labels and spreadsheet work.  When I got home a few minutes ago, I checked my email.  I got one email from a job site telling me that an employer had viewed my application for a third time, which supposedly means they are seriously considering me.  That was for a medical records intake position.  Finally, another place I had put a few applications in to sent an email about a medical transcriptionist job.

While none of these are quite job offers, I'm thinking at least a couple will offer me positions.  The first one, through a staffing company, I feel will almost surely offer me the job.  Having choices is nice, but I do worry a bit about not immediately accepting a position if it becomes available.  I'd hate to tell someone, "Let me consider my options and get back to you," only to have them decide to rescind the offer.  On the other hand, taking the first thing to come along might mean not getting the best job available.  I think my friends would be fine with me trying to make the best choice rather than jumping at the first thing so that I have an income; they've told me that even once I start working, I probably won't be paying any bills, instead giving me the chance to get my savings built up some before I look at getting my own place.  I feel bad about taking advantage of their generosity, though.

Finding things to worry about when I seem to finally be getting job opportunities is very much a me kind of thing.


----------



## Montrovant (May 14, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Wow, I slept until 11AM this morning, musta needed the sleep.......
> 
> The VA missed the deadline, surprise, surprise so the closing has been moved to Friday the 24th which is pretty much a good thing.  This new chemo regime had her sick for a week afterwards the last time so this will give her some time to get over that this time.
> It also appears that NFCU hasn't been CCing my broker or the Title Company as I assumed they were so I took care of that, neither one knew what was happening, now they're in the loop.



I'm glad the closing date is better for you, but I wish the reason it's better weren't necessary.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 14, 2019)

Sometimes having more choices makes it more difficult.  And, you will end up second-guessing the decision you do make, Montro.  Any way you look at it, finding a job will be a good thing.  You will be able to build a work history.  One thing to be aware of, though, don't change too often.  If you do take a fairly decent job wait until that really good one comes along before changing.  People who hire often view a frequent change in jobs as a detriment.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 14, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sometimes having more choices makes it more difficult.  And, you will end up second-guessing the decision you do make, Montro.  Any way you look at it, finding a job will be a good thing.  You will be able to build a work history.  One thing to be aware of, though, don't change too often.  If you do take a fairly decent job wait until that really good one comes along before changing.  People who hire often view a frequent change in jobs as a detriment.



I agree with that with 1 year probably being a good benchmark for the minimum of when to move on unless the job is simply intolerable or it is a low paying entry job in which not much is expected of you.  (I've had a couple of those.)  Hombre and I agreed early on that he would be the primary bread winner in our family and I would be the one to start over in each new place as he was transferred.  And because he was promoted a LOT and pretty much each promotion involved a transfer to a new city, I had to start over a LOT.  Sometimes I was lucky enough to get entry level jobs that offered upward mobility so I could stay with the same employer.  And sometimes I had to make two or three moves to find a good fit.

Employers who don't expect to pay more than minimum or near minimum wage really don't expect to keep a really good employee when it is obvious he/she has a lot more capability though.


----------



## Montrovant (May 14, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes having more choices makes it more difficult.  And, you will end up second-guessing the decision you do make, Montro.  Any way you look at it, finding a job will be a good thing.  You will be able to build a work history.  One thing to be aware of, though, don't change too often.  If you do take a fairly decent job wait until that really good one comes along before changing.  People who hire often view a frequent change in jobs as a detriment.
> ...



The staffing company job is certainly entry level.  All 4 of the possibilities that came up today probably qualify, but the one through the staffing company is the one most clearly the sort you're talking about.  Unfortunately, it may also be the one likely to be offered first, so at this point I'm thinking I have to take it if that's the case.  I don't want to wait on the other jobs without any way to know if they will be offered or not.  I may have to take the staffing company job, then consider what to do if I get another offer, including the possibility of quitting the first one.  I'm not sure if I should bring this up with the staffing company, or if that would basically guarantee they wouldn't place me.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 14, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Usually best not to offer too much information, most especially when you aren't asked.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 14, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (May 14, 2019)

I hope this one doesn't break our rule of no religion in the Coffee Shop.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 14, 2019)

And from my relatives in the Houston area:


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 14, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> I hope this one doesn't break our rule of no religion in the Coffee Shop.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 14, 2019)

Okay one more:


----------



## Foxfyre (May 15, 2019)

After spending a few minutes in the political sections of this and a few other message boards, this takes on new significance:


----------



## OldLady (May 15, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> After spending a few minutes in the political sections of this and a few other message boards, this takes on new significance:


Your magnanimity is truly impressive.  I'm serious.

I just scrolled through three months of Coffee Shop from 2016 to find that great punch recipe you gave me back then.  They keep calling for it!
Where it only has two ingredients, you'd think I'd remember--but it was the proportions; I knew it wasn't half strawberry pop and half pineapple juice, and this year I've got to mix it in pitchers that won't hold a whole can and bottle at once.  So I'm going to wing it a bit.  There's a scosh more juice than pop.  

I'm probably the only person on earth who can make a two ingredient punch complicated.

Thanks though for everything Foxfyre.


----------



## danielpalos (May 15, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


>


or, ask a mostly nice guy for a full body massage with Happy ending to be Happier.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 15, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > After spending a few minutes in the political sections of this and a few other message boards, this takes on new significance:
> ...



Thanks friend.  It's people like you who keep me here. 

The two ingredient punch recipe with pineapple is:

1 large (46 oz) can pineapple juice
2 liters of ginger ale
mixed with crushed ice

Or you can use grape juice with ginger ale
Or strawberry soda with ginger ale

It's pretty versatile.  

To be a bit fancier:

1 large or 2 small boxes strawberry jello
   dissolve in 2 cups boiling water
add 24 oz frozen lemonade concentrate - frozen or defrosted
Slowly add 2 liters ginger ale to taste.

Make all these punches with ginger ale not too long before
serving so the ginger ale doesn't go flat.


----------



## OldLady (May 15, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


The one you gave me (which is loved by all) is 1 large 46 oz can pineapple juice and 1 liter strawberry pop. That's 33/46 which doesn't reduce well at all to simple parts, but I think I've got a general idea.

It's very refreshing--goes great with the chocolate mayonnaise cake with an inch of peanut butter frosting that my friend makes--and it's a festive pink.

The pineapple/gingerale one sounds good too.  I would have disappointed people on my hands though, if I didn't go with the original Foxfyre Punch.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 15, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Oh yeah.  I forgot that one, but it is in my repertoire too.  And yes, it is surprisingly tasty and refreshing.


----------



## Montrovant (May 15, 2019)

I've been trying to transfer files from my old hard drive, which froze up on me, to a new one I just bought.  I was able to get the old one working again by opening it up and moving the read/write headers.  However, although I got quite a lot of stuff off of it, I'm no longer able to access the files.  It still spins up, and my PCs all can tell it's there, but they can't read from it.

I hooked it up directly to my gaming PC, which runs Win10.  Right now it's trying to do a scan and repair on the disc.  It basically started at 71%, and now it seems to be stuck at 73%.  I'm going to leave it for a bit to see if it ever gets past this point, but I'm afraid it might just be too damaged to work any more.  At least I was able to get quite a lot from it, and didn't pay some data recovery company $600+.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 15, 2019)

RIP Doris Day and Tim Conway, both of whom we lost this week.

I just ran across this video and had to share:


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 15, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> RIP Doris Day and Tim Conway, both of whom we lost this week.
> 
> I just ran across this video and had to share:



Help me... My eyes are so full of tears from laughing... Is the man in the yellow shirt Dick Van Dyke?


----------



## Ringel05 (May 15, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> RIP Doris Day and Tim Conway, both of whom we lost this week.
> 
> I just ran across this video and had to share:


One of the best he ever did.......


----------



## Foxfyre (May 15, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > RIP Doris Day and Tim Conway, both of whom we lost this week.
> ...



No, that's Harvey Korman, a staple on the Carol Burnett show and a brilliant comedian in his own right.  I suppose he was to play straight man opposite Tim Conway but never quite made it in that role.  But they were great together.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 15, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I should have known that... Lets blame it on poor video quality and the fact my eyes were really full of tears from laughing so hard...


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 16, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I'm thinking that was Dick Van Dyke.  He's  thinner than Korman and I don't recall Korman having the shock of silver-gray hair on top.  The face is difficult to make out.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 16, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...



Okay I went back and looked again and you guys are probably right.  I think that is Dick Van Dyke.  Maybe I need to get my eyes checked.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Save your money Foxy...


----------



## Foxfyre (May 16, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > RIP Doris Day and Tim Conway, both of whom we lost this week.
> ...


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Oh yeah. I forgot that one, but it is in my repertoire too. And yes, it is surprisingly tasty and refreshing.





Foxfyre said:


> Okay I went back and looked again and you guys are probably right. I think that is Dick Van Dyke. Maybe I need to get my eyes checked.



Memory, eyesight...  Foxy you might think about getting your points and plugs, ignition wires and condenser checked before any long trips...   Just sayin...


----------



## Foxfyre (May 17, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Montrovant in difficult transition
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition and for positive trend to continue.
BigBlackDog aka BBD for healing and wellness
GallantWarrior for pain relief and healing,
Ringel for healing and Mrs. R facing serious health challenges in difficult transition
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we hope they do.

*It is hard not to have an inexplicable urge to garden in May*


----------



## Foxfyre (May 17, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yeah. I forgot that one, but it is in my repertoire too. And yes, it is surprisingly tasty and refreshing.
> ...



Sweetheart, I'm barely street legal these days as it is.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 17, 2019)

I hate to be the bearer of sad news, but I just read that Grumpy Cat, age 7, passed away this week.  Another legend gone.  






But I think she will live on in our society for a long time.  And perhaps already a successor?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 17, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Sweetheart, I'm barely street legal these days as it is.



Great answer...


----------



## Ringel05 (May 17, 2019)

Okay, got the word last night, closing next Thursday at 10am.  The wife wants to leave Thursday morning but that means being out of the house by 6 to 6:30 at the latest to make sure we'll be there by 10.  I'll be loading a 6' X 8' trailer so I just might be tired enough to go to bed early on Wednesday........  Mostly what we will do is clean and paint walls and ceilings so it's associated tools plus a few necessities we'll be hauling as well as some other things.  
We also made it home fine this afternoon from the chemo treatment in Albuquerque, I'm soooooo looking forward to not having to do that drive once we finally get moved in to the new house.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 18, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, got the word last night, closing next Thursday at 10am.  The wife wants to leave Thursday morning but that means being out of the house by 6 to 6:30 at the latest to make sure we'll be there by 10.  I'll be loading a 6' X 8' trailer so I just might be tired enough to go to bed early on Wednesday........  Mostly what we will do is clean and paint walls and ceilings so it's associated tools plus a few necessities we'll be hauling as well as some other things.
> We also made it home fine this afternoon from the chemo treatment in Albuquerque, I'm soooooo looking forward to not having to do that drive once we finally get moved in to the new house.


Good luck, ol' boy!  I'm sure you got enough karma stocked up for this.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 18, 2019)

It is High Spring in the Ohio Valley.  Lawns have been mowed since Palm Sunday.  The only trees not either in bloom or leafed out is the stubborn Catalpa trees.  Last to leaf out, last to turn color and drop in the autumn.  This has been a 'Chamber of Commerece' Spring with the azaleas and dogwoods showing off bigly, to borrow a phrase.  

There’s a dogwood in Riverview Cemetery that is a red flowering variety and a pink flowering variety that bloom simultaneously.  The resulting trees is fully mature and rocks it's place on the Hillside.  

A couple white dogwoods, my favorite, are slathering lights on the otherwise spartan concrete block walls at the East Liverpool Community and Learning Center.  The one thing the architect of the old Trinity Presbyterian church building let the congregation influence was the landscaping.  When the cornerstone for the building was laid in 1962, the site was a barren slope of clay shale about three acres all around the building.  It was not opened until 1964.

I was in the youth groups pressed into chain gang-like labor raking, fertilizing, seeding and planting that site.  We were fed only ginger snaps and orange drink and were taunted into singing while we toiled.  And had a grand time.

Now the trees we laid out and planted are fully mature and the shrubs that form little courtyards are too. As are the red of firebushes that ring the building.  They bloom white in the Spring, then the leaves turn bright red in the autumn and have little bright red berries around Christmas, or until the birds find them.  The bushes stand twelve to fifteen feet high and are pruned into a globe shape.

Another popular shrub is Barberry.  The branches of Barberry are lined with thorns.  We Yinzers call Barberry 'jagger bushes', the thorns being the jaggers.  A test of manhood for the young, dumb and bulletproof is to grab a stem of jaggers and strip the leaves while dragging your palm up the stem.  The jaggers point upward so slamming a jagger into your flesh is unlikely.  But it impresses the chicks when everybody involved are thirteen.


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 18, 2019)

Blondie finally came thru with a text. I thought her timing couldn't have been worse because wife had agreed to marriage counseling.  She only wanted to text, not talk which made me a little suspicious so I asked her to tell me something only she would know about us. That rattled her a little and she listed most of the gifts I'd given her, quite a bit of our history, couple things I had forgotten,  and ended by asking if remembered her at all. Told her she was unforgettable but she didnt know if that was a compliment or not. She invited me to her place, I demurred until she assured me she only wanted to catch up, not date. We met at a restaurant last night and when I saw her I was shocked. Just wanted to break down and cry and ask, My god Cindy what has life done to you? I didnt recognize her. The girl I knew who is still one of the most beautiful I've ever seen was a frail old lady who looked like she was 80 but is 61. I sat down, smiled, and we talked to midnight. Didnt want to pry too much so I dont know if she has a medical condition to heap onto the unfortunate passing of two husbands who couldn't give her any children among other things. Her sisters are in town. They seem close but I dont know how often she sees them. Got home texted her goodnite and I was so glad we met. Probably will meet again, try to establish if there is anything I can do to comfort her.

She's no threat to wife and I's marriage so dont know if I should tell her now or wait to after counselling is wrapped up month from now,


----------



## Foxfyre (May 18, 2019)

Manonthestreet said:


> Blondie finally came thru with a text. I thought her timing couldn't have been worse because wife had agreed to marriage counseling.  She only wanted to text, not talk which made me a little suspicious so I asked her to tell me something only she would know about us. That rattled her a little and she listed most of the gifts I'd given her, quite a bit of our history, couple things I had forgotten,  and ended by asking if remembered her at all. Told her she was unforgettable but she didnt know if that was a compliment or not. She invited me to her place, I demurred until she assured me she only wanted to catch up, not date. We met at a restaurant last night and when I saw her I was shocked. Just wanted to break down and cry and ask, My god Cindy what has life done to you? I didnt recognize her. The girl I knew who is still one of the most beautiful I've ever seen was a frail old lady who looked like she was 80 but is 61. I sat down, smiled, and we talked to midnight. Didnt want to pry too much so I dont know if she has a medical condition to heap onto the unfortunate passing of two husbands who couldn't give her any children among other things. Her sisters are in town. They seem close but I dont know how often she sees them. Got home texted her goodnite and I was so glad we met. Probably will meet again, try to establish if there is anything I can do to comfort her.
> 
> She's no threat to wife and I's marriage so dont know if I should tell her now or wait to after counselling is wrapped up month from now,



IMO don't do that to your wife MOTS.  Regardless of how an old girlfriend now looks, it cannot help but trigger insecurities and arouse suspicions.  No matter how innocent, it will feel like betrayal.  If you meet with Blondie again, do it with the understanding that she is meeting with you and your wife.  But my gut tells me you should break it off.  Your first duty is to your marriage.


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 18, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Blondie finally came thru with a text. I thought her timing couldn't have been worse because wife had agreed to marriage counseling.  She only wanted to text, not talk which made me a little suspicious so I asked her to tell me something only she would know about us. That rattled her a little and she listed most of the gifts I'd given her, quite a bit of our history, couple things I had forgotten,  and ended by asking if remembered her at all. Told her she was unforgettable but she didnt know if that was a compliment or not. She invited me to her place, I demurred until she assured me she only wanted to catch up, not date. We met at a restaurant last night and when I saw her I was shocked. Just wanted to break down and cry and ask, My god Cindy what has life done to you? I didnt recognize her. The girl I knew who is still one of the most beautiful I've ever seen was a frail old lady who looked like she was 80 but is 61. I sat down, smiled, and we talked to midnight. Didnt want to pry too much so I dont know if she has a medical condition to heap onto the unfortunate passing of two husbands who couldn't give her any children among other things. Her sisters are in town. They seem close but I dont know how often she sees them. Got home texted her goodnite and I was so glad we met. Probably will meet again, try to establish if there is anything I can do to comfort her.
> ...


She sees and talks to the guy I displaced every yr. She does his taxes. I have never made an issue of it,  They are just friends now as would be the case with Cindy and I ...nothing more


----------



## Foxfyre (May 18, 2019)

Manonthestreet said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...



Trust me on this.  Especially when the relationship is going through a period of adjustment and regrouping, don't think your wife will see it as you do.  And should she find out, it will hurt her greatly.  I believe you are absolutely sincere and a good guy.  But if you value your marriage, do not meet with this woman without your wife again.  And even then you could be in the awkward position of having to explain why you did so in secret the first time.


----------



## Oddball (May 18, 2019)

Saturday morning turns into afternoon.

But I didn't forget to hate them meeces to pieces!

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 18, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Any women that would see her and react with anything but compassion.....I dont know if that's worth continuing


----------



## Foxfyre (May 18, 2019)

Manonthestreet said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...



It isn't a matter of the other woman really.  It's that you consider the feelings of your wife.  But regardless, you are you, I'm not there, so whatever my thoughts they come from pure gut instincts and perceptions and not from any first hand knowledge of the actual situation.  So you'll do what's right I'm sure.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 18, 2019)




----------



## gallantwarrior (May 18, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, got the word last night, closing next Thursday at 10am.  The wife wants to leave Thursday morning but that means being out of the house by 6 to 6:30 at the latest to make sure we'll be there by 10.  I'll be loading a 6' X 8' trailer so I just might be tired enough to go to bed early on Wednesday........  Mostly what we will do is clean and paint walls and ceilings so it's associated tools plus a few necessities we'll be hauling as well as some other things.
> We also made it home fine this afternoon from the chemo treatment in Albuquerque, I'm soooooo looking forward to not having to do that drive once we finally get moved in to the new house.


Seems that things are working out for you, even if they aren't necessarily working to your schedule.  I'm sure it will be much nicer when your wife (and you) don't have to travel to far for her treatments.  I hope treatment is working out for her.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 18, 2019)

Manonthestreet said:


> Blondie finally came thru with a text. I thought her timing couldn't have been worse because wife had agreed to marriage counseling.  She only wanted to text, not talk which made me a little suspicious so I asked her to tell me something only she would know about us. That rattled her a little and she listed most of the gifts I'd given her, quite a bit of our history, couple things I had forgotten,  and ended by asking if remembered her at all. Told her she was unforgettable but she didnt know if that was a compliment or not. She invited me to her place, I demurred until she assured me she only wanted to catch up, not date. We met at a restaurant last night and when I saw her I was shocked. Just wanted to break down and cry and ask, My god Cindy what has life done to you? I didnt recognize her. The girl I knew who is still one of the most beautiful I've ever seen was a frail old lady who looked like she was 80 but is 61. I sat down, smiled, and we talked to midnight. Didnt want to pry too much so I dont know if she has a medical condition to heap onto the unfortunate passing of two husbands who couldn't give her any children among other things. Her sisters are in town. They seem close but I dont know how often she sees them. Got home texted her goodnite and I was so glad we met. Probably will meet again, try to establish if there is anything I can do to comfort her.
> 
> She's no threat to wife and I's marriage so dont know if I should tell her now or wait to after counselling is wrapped up month from now,


Make your decision.  It's like you're keeping a batter in the box, waiting to see how your current hitter works out.  If you don't think things will work out with Cindy, be nice but be fair and direct.  Tell her you want to wait to see how the counseling goes with the wife.  That let's Cindy decide for herself.  The wife deserves no less as well.


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 18, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Blondie finally came thru with a text. I thought her timing couldn't have been worse because wife had agreed to marriage counseling.  She only wanted to text, not talk which made me a little suspicious so I asked her to tell me something only she would know about us. That rattled her a little and she listed most of the gifts I'd given her, quite a bit of our history, couple things I had forgotten,  and ended by asking if remembered her at all. Told her she was unforgettable but she didnt know if that was a compliment or not. She invited me to her place, I demurred until she assured me she only wanted to catch up, not date. We met at a restaurant last night and when I saw her I was shocked. Just wanted to break down and cry and ask, My god Cindy what has life done to you? I didnt recognize her. The girl I knew who is still one of the most beautiful I've ever seen was a frail old lady who looked like she was 80 but is 61. I sat down, smiled, and we talked to midnight. Didnt want to pry too much so I dont know if she has a medical condition to heap onto the unfortunate passing of two husbands who couldn't give her any children among other things. Her sisters are in town. They seem close but I dont know how often she sees them. Got home texted her goodnite and I was so glad we met. Probably will meet again, try to establish if there is anything I can do to comfort her.
> ...


No I'm not...go back and read


----------



## Foxfyre (May 20, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Montrovant in difficult transition
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition and for positive trend to continue.
BigBlackDog aka BBD for healing and wellness
GallantWarrior for pain relief and healing,
Ringel for healing and Mrs. R facing serious health challenges in difficult transition
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we hope they do.

*Last night and tonight is the May flower full moon. *


----------



## Foxfyre (May 20, 2019)

Our friends and family in the Texas Panhandle, Oklahoma, Arkansas, and Kansas are all under severe thunderstorm and flash flood watches with possible dangerous tornadoes today.  So our friends in Kansas just posted this image from the Weather Channel that I presume has corrected it by now?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 20, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Our friends and family in the Texas Panhandle, Oklahoma, Arkansas, and Kansas are all under severe thunderstorm and flash flood watches with possible dangerous tornadoes today.  So our friends in Kansas just posted this image from the Weather Channel that I presume has corrected it by now?




As a former resident of Kansas, it  does give a whole new context of 'you aren't in Kansas anymore.'


----------



## Ernie S. (May 20, 2019)

Hey y'all It lives!


----------



## Nosmo King (May 20, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Our friends and family in the Texas Panhandle, Oklahoma, Arkansas, and Kansas are all under severe thunderstorm and flash flood watches with possible dangerous tornadoes today.  So our friends in Kansas just posted this image from the Weather Channel that I presume has corrected it by now?
> ...


You kinda know the risks when moving to most any area in this nation.  Tornados on the Prairie hurricanes along the coasts. Earthquakes, droughts, fire and flood.  

People are resilient, praise God.  They grow quickly aware to disaster resistant shelter.  I know of some houses here that endure flash flooding nearly every year.  Gas forced air furnaces in these homes are suspended from the ceiling joists in the basement.  Nothing touches the floor.

I've seen YouTube videos of tornado shelters, hurricane shelters.  I've lived through two hurricanes and that's two too many.  I hope they serve their occupants well in times of peril from nature.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 20, 2019)

Ernie S. said:


> Hey y'all It lives!


Ernie!

How's life on the Gulf coast?


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 20, 2019)

Ernie S. said:


> Hey y'all It lives!


Congratulations!
How's tricks in your neck o' the woods?


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 20, 2019)

Hello, y'all!
It's been a bit since I posted but I have been following things in the CS.
It's greened up splendidly here.  The last few days we've had actual thunderstorms blowing through.  Thunderstorms are usually rare.  
This is the first weekend in forever that my partner decided to stay in town instead of come out here.  It's quiet and I get a lot more done when I don't have to deal with him.  Tomorrow I want to get down to the lower goat pen, clean up the mess left from the puppy, fix some fencing.  I've been dragging tarps out of the muck and spreading them out to dry before folding and stacking them.  Again, the partner usually just leaves things like tarps laying around.  I've also been gathering tools and materials left out from his last project.  A friend of mine came over yesterday and I saw this place through someone else's eyes and it's a total mess.  Junk cars, trash, old wood, slash, and all manner of detritus strewn everywhere.  I have to get a handle on the mess before hip surgery. 
I've also discovered that the Honda generator can run almost 24 hours!  That's pretty impressive.  
But I'm rambling right now.  Too much to think about, too many projects to try to finish.
Take care and be happy.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 20, 2019)

I took advantage of the Learning Center's theater tonight.  My brother and my oldest friend (we were in Cub Scouts together) watched an Al Pacino movie from 1980. 

Then I cruised downtown to the Hot Dog Shoppe.  Ya know it's classy when they throw in that extra P and E.  It's no secret that the fall of industry from the mid 70's through today.  And shuttered plants and mills make shuttered downtowns.  

But there are little green sprouts in the downtown business district.  There is a great trade school in what once was Olgilvie's Department Store.  Young folks from miles around attend state of the art classes in welding, CNC and 3 D printing, commercial driving and pipefittimg. By the way, we are atop the Marcellus shale formation.  When you hear 'fracking', think of East Liverpool.

Right across Washington Street where a dry cleaner did business before the computer repair shop bought them out.  The computer repair shop moved out to the Township and out of the city.  Anyway, a new coffee shop, that's right, the official East Liverpool venue for any Coffee Shoppers mosey through the valley.

What was the East Liverpool High School is now a branch of Kent State University.  The campus consists of the old Main Building, the gymnasium building that is now the downtown YMCA, the Mary Patterson Building that houses students and has great ,eeting rooms and programs.

Hissom Roofing is renovating the Carnegie Library right mext door to the 'Mary Pat'. The same firm milled, fitted, intsalled and finish the magnificent woodwork in the Central Clocktower building.

I found myself on my little inspection of the downtown buildings talking it over with a fellow East Liverpudlian.  I heard myself say, "You should have seen this town fifty years ago."  Quoting my grandfather verbatim.  Mom, but especially Pop was sentimentally attached to the town they saw begin to die.

Their East Liverpool was in the hay day, the salad days and whatever other plant life you want a day for.  The War was over.  The war resulted in a lot of broken dishes.  I don't intend to sound flippant about war, but at the bottom of all those statistics and ledgers, somewhere broken china is factored in.

So everyone was working, the potteries were running three shifts.  The steel mill was pumping 4,000 paychecks into the local economy.  And there were two coal fired and one nuclear power plants that can be seen at once from a point up in Riverview Cemetery.

Times were good and a bus service replaced a trolley service.  Five movie theaters in town.  Shoppers three abreast on any Saturday and Thursday night until 8:00.

Well, pull the rug out from everything by closing the mills and plants means pulling the rug from under whole communities.  It's actually harder to find active storefronts downtown than vacant windows.

You should have seen it fifty years ago.  But it's great to see those sprouts!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 20, 2019)

Ernie S. said:


> Hey y'all It lives!



Ernie!!!!!!!!!!!!  My gosh I thought you had disappeared forever.  You have been a missed person.  So are you well?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 20, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



True.  Kansas is a state that has tornado shelters here and there on the major highways so those caught in bad storms on the road have somewher to go.  And people who live in country like that do learn the drills, the do's and don'ts and how best to protect themselves as best they can.  That's why the death tolls do not go much higher.

The most remarkable thing on that severe weather map, however, is that there is no Kansas.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 20, 2019)

Does anyone else have a cat that likes to lay on your keyboard...when you're using it?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 20, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.  And it was good hearing from Ernie tonight.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Strength and stamina for gallantwarrior in his relocation project,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Saveliberty's mom for successful surgery and quick healing
TheLiq and family who need prayers and positive vibes now
Montrovant in difficult transition
Drifter for smooth sailing in her new job.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition and for positive trend to continue.
BigBlackDog aka BBD for healing and wellness
GallantWarrior for pain relief and healing,
Ringel for healing and Mrs. R facing serious health challenges in difficult transition
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we hope they do.

*Butchart Gardens, Victoria, Canada!!!*


----------



## Dajjal (May 21, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Does anyone else have a cat that likes to lay on your keyboard...when you're using it?







Ha ! your cat's a dummy. My bird used to tap on the keyboard with her beak, trying to type.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 21, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone else have a cat that likes to lay on your keyboard...when you're using it?
> ...



The cat would just say she is being practical.  How else to get attention and a nap at the same time?  

Our Tom cat used to poke at the keys of my typewriter too--the click fascinated him.  And both cats loved to walk up and down on the piano keys.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 21, 2019)

Ernie S. said:


> Hey y'all It lives!


Ernie!  Wazupdude?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 21, 2019)

The coach called one of his 9-year-old baseball players aside and asked, "Do you understand what co-operation is? What a team is?" "Yes, coach", replied the boy.... "Do you understand that what matters is we win or lose as a team?" The boy nodded in yes. The coach continued, "I'm sure you know, when an out is called, you shouldn't argue, curse, attack the umpire, or call him a pecker-head, jerk-face or a-hole. Do you understand all that?" Again, the boy nodded yes. And when I take you out of the game so that another boy gets a chance to play, it's not good sportsmanship to call your coach a dumb ass or shithead is it?" "No, coach. "Good," said the coach, "Now go over there and explain all that to your Grandmother"!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 21, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (May 21, 2019)

Michael Martin Murphey was a native Texan who grew up and started his career there before moving it to California.   But he had a residence in New Mexico and a special love for our state and we claimed him as a New Mexican in heart  and soul.

Our nephew just posted this rendition of one of his greatest hits:  "Wildfire"  It is much more than the piano solo that starts it off.  Enjoy


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 21, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone else have a cat that likes to lay on your keyboard...when you're using it?
> ...


This particular cat is a bit dimwitted.  She's pretty old and wobbly, like she's got Parkinson's.  She's also lost most of her teeth.  Mostly she likes to lay next to my hand and arm while I work at the laptop and her sprawl usually includes the key board.  It's a pain in the butt, too.  She used to come out and follow me while I did chores but I'm afraid that now she'll get lost and not find her way back.  If she's out at all I am with her.
I have never had birds because I have always had cats.  An aunt of mine had over a 100 birds at one time.  She had little button quail in her aviary, peachy faced love birds, all kinds of parrots, parakeets, and other birds of that type.  Her prized pet was a hyacinth macaw.  Her place was always noisy.  Oh, and the birds did not seem to like me much.  One of the love birds would go into full aggressive display any time I walked past their cage.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 21, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


>


Oooohhh!  Great idea.  I've had so many packages stolen from the house in town.  I could hope the perps enjoyed the hoof rot treatment and I'm pretty sure they really liked the syringes.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 21, 2019)

Did Ernie S. post yesterday?  Or did I dream it?


----------



## Ringel05 (May 21, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Did Ernie S. post yesterday?  Or did I dream it?


Yeah he popped in to say hi.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 21, 2019)

I'm exhausted from loading up a 5' X 8' trailer........  That's how out of shape I am......


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 21, 2019)

Well at least we know Ernie is alive... He was pretty buggered up for awhile if my remember is working properly... Who knows, maybe he cut his hair and started a church or sumthin...


----------



## Foxfyre (May 22, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> I'm exhausted from loading up a 5' X 8' trailer........  That's how out of shape I am......



Don't feel bad.  A lot less than that can exhaust me.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 22, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Well at least we know Ernie is alive... He was pretty buggered up for awhile if my remember is working properly... Who knows, maybe he cut his hair and started a church or sumthin...



Well he might have attended a church, but I can't imagine he cut his hair.  He wouldn't look like Ernie.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 22, 2019)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys  No change n the vigil list.


----------



## Montrovant (May 22, 2019)

I've gone from not getting any hits for jobs to almost feeling like I'm getting too many.

I've started working at a print place through a staffing company.  It's not hard work; mostly it's pretty repetitive stuff, but I've done well enough with it, and the job is location very close to where I'm living.  I had an interview yesterday for a data entry job, although the person ended up not being there when I arrived, which was annoying.  I have another interview today for a position with a healthcare company doing clerical work.  I also got a call this morning from a different staffing company about an assembly position.  I'll probably be calling them back later to tell them no, since I've got the work already started at the print shop.  Of course, I feel as if I'm being rude by not taking the job from the second staffing company after I told them I was interested, but I'm sure I'll get over it.  

I'll see how the interview goes today.  It's for a job farther away, but it pays a bit more, and I like that it's in the medical field, since I did get my associate's in healthcare.  Otherwise, I may limit myself to applying to particularly good sounding opportunities until/unless this print job ends.  I didn't really miss having a normal, clock in to work kind of job.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 22, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> I've gone from not getting any hits for jobs to almost feeling like I'm getting too many.
> 
> I've started working at a print place through a staffing company.  It's not hard work; mostly it's pretty repetitive stuff, but I've done well enough with it, and the job is location very close to where I'm living.  I had an interview yesterday for a data entry job, although the person ended up not being there when I arrived, which was annoying.  I have another interview today for a position with a healthcare company doing clerical work.  I also got a call this morning from a different staffing company about an assembly position.  I'll probably be calling them back later to tell them no, since I've got the work already started at the print shop.  Of course, I feel as if I'm being rude by not taking the job from the second staffing company after I told them I was interested, but I'm sure I'll get over it.
> 
> I'll see how the interview goes today.  It's for a job farther away, but it pays a bit more, and I like that it's in the medical field, since I did get my associate's in healthcare.  Otherwise, I may limit myself to applying to particularly good sounding opportunities until/unless this print job ends.  I didn't really miss having a normal, clock in to work kind of job.



Sounds like things are beginning to click Montro.   And yes, it does take a bit of reconditioning to get back on the scheduled work life after being used to setting your own schedules for awhile.  But you'll be back in the swing in no time.  You're on your way.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 22, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> I'm exhausted from loading up a 5' X 8' trailer........  That's how out of shape I am......



Will you be able to get it all in one load?


----------



## Dajjal (May 22, 2019)

My flat is now a complete tip. The carpets are up and I had to pile books on the floor to move the bookcases to make a space for the central heating pipes to go under the floor. I think it will be weeks before I can put my flat back to some kind of order.


----------



## Montrovant (May 22, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I've gone from not getting any hits for jobs to almost feeling like I'm getting too many.
> ...



It's odd how guilty I feel for telling the second staffing company I was interested in a job and now needing to tell them I don't want it.  They informed me today they want me to start tomorrow, but since I'm already doing the print shop job, I don't think switching to another temp staffing job is a great idea.  There's no reason for me to feel as if I were obligated to take this new job, of course, but emotion and intellect are often at odds.

I think my interview today went pretty well.  It was short, but pleasant.  The commute to the job would be a lot longer: 45 minutes compared to 10 or less at the print shop.  It would also be a temporary position, probably until September.  Still, I do like the idea of getting some healthcare related experience outside of my degree.  I guess I'll cross that bridge if they call to offer me the position.

The little one sent me a text last night asking me to video chat, but I was at work.  I missed the text until a couple of hours later.  It made me sad, not being available for her.  Something else I have to get used to, and the one thing really speaking against the shift I'm on now (4:30PM - 1:00AM+).  I'll try to talk to her before work.

Time to call the second staffing company now and tell them no, then I'm off to nap before I go to work later this afternoon.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 22, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm exhausted from loading up a 5' X 8' trailer........  That's how out of shape I am......
> ...


No, a 5' X 8' trailer is just a drop in the bucket.  It's mostly stuff we need for minimal living, cleaning, painting, etc.  Most likely we'll need two 26' Uhaul trucks for the rest or one 52' semi trailer.  The Uhauls are cheaper......


----------



## Foxfyre (May 22, 2019)

I'm in a philosophical mood today.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 22, 2019)

We have a lot of friends and family in the Texas Panhandle, Oklahoma, Texas, and Arkansas and all have been under frequent tornado warnings this past week with some near misses here and there.  And since we raised our own kids in that country, I got a chuckle out of this because it is so true:






And this recent shot of a storm near Fairview, Oklahoma is hair raising:






And our friends in South Dakota posted this photo from their town today:


----------



## Gracie (May 23, 2019)

Hi hi hello and hi!!
Well...things are a bit better, so here I am, trying to get back into the swing of things. 
FEMA decided we could keep the funds they sent us...whew!!
I have turned into the crazy cat lady. Who woulda thunk, since I am not really a cat person? But..there are a lot of skinny strays hanging around this alley we live in, and I won't see them go hungry so the guy next door also puts out food for them and I have joined him in his endeavors. One little kitty is preggers and she is due in about a week I'm guessing. I want her babies healthy...so...I feed her canned food. She is skittish..wont let me hold her, runs are the drop of a pin, but WILL get in the back of my van when I am out there smoking a cig so she can get her belly rub. Yes, this cat LIKES having her belly rubbed. Probably because her nippies are all swollen getting ready for youngsters to start suckling on them. She is a sweet kitty but still very wild. I plan to keep her that way. I don't have good luck with kitties. 

MrG seems at peace hanging out in his own bedroom, and I am thrilled I have my own now too. Anne has moved in with her boyfriend and brings the dog now and then when they are traveling so I can pet sit him for the days they are gone. Otherwise, I am hanging out in the back yard piddling around with the two tomato plants I planted. I also planted some green onions and zucchini. From seed. 'Maters are already 2 feet high and I bought them that way but the other two veggies had ot be from seeds. Guy down the street has a beautiful old home with lots of geraniums and I asked if I could get a few cuttings which he agreed to so I have a small little patch in the front for flowers.

Heard from home...they have not lost us, and called me yesterday to assure me we are still on the wait list. Said to call them in the middle of June and they will let me know if we dropped down further on the list. As of now, we are #16. Been waiting 4 years now. But, I also got on the list here in Marysville..senior, low income, really nice apartments from what I could see on the outside. Their wait time is a year. I don't really care which one calls first...cuz whomever does is where we will go permanently. I like it here...all my docs are here, we know the town now, and so far the horrible summers I have been hearing about have not hit. Heck, I have the damn heater on as I type. COLD!

Went up to Paradise over the weekend. How sad was that? SAD. I think I saw 3 cars total up there on the main drag. Three. A year ago, it was like LA with the traffic. FOR SALE signs on burned property..some still messy, some cleaned up. Anne isn't sure what she is going to do with her property which IS cleaned up...said she might have a 4plex built and would we go manage it for her? I said I would have to think about it since we are not getting younger and what happens when we can't manage any more? She said it wouldn't matter...we could live there til we die. But this is going to take a couple of years to do, so...I doubt it will happen. Either the senior complex here will call, or home will call, by that time.

Red Cross sent me more money and I didn't even ask for it, but took it greatfully. I spent some on rocks...and paint pens...and a book on mandala paintings on rocks...so that's my newest hobby now. When I am not doing that or out in the garden, I am planted in front of the tv. I watch A LOT of it. But I refuse to watch news or political shows. Shit is toxic and I am so tired of the flat out hate from all sides. Its depressing and I am depressed enough without adding more to it.

I miss you guys. I think of all the arguments I was involved in before the fire...the friends I lost and gained here....the verbal fisticuffs. I miss the vibrancy of this place but I don't miss the hurt and pain I caused or was aimed at me. BUT...I smile now thinking about my pigman hunting, the gossip via PM, and in general...the LIFE this place exhibits.

I just hated being here when I was so down. Debbie Downer, I was and can still be, but I think I finally have a handle on it now. Hence..here I be.

Hope everyone is well and I am off to wander USMB and see what is happenin'. 

gallantwarrior , I did listen to your voice message but have not called back cuz not sure when you are at work and when you are not. I will though. Was sick when you called and I had the phone off for a few days and thats when you called. So...don't think I am avoiding you.


----------



## Kat (May 23, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Hi hi hello and hi!!
> Well...things are a bit better, so here I am, trying to get back into the swing of things.
> FEMA decided we could keep the funds they sent us...whew!!
> I have turned into the crazy cat lady. Who woulda thunk, since I am not really a cat person? But..there are a lot of skinny strays hanging around this alley we live in, and I won't see them go hungry so the guy next door also puts out food for them and I have joined him in his endeavors. One little kitty is preggers and she is due in about a week I'm guessing. I want her babies healthy...so...I feed her canned food. She is skittish..wont let me hold her, runs are the drop of a pin, but WILL get in the back of my van when I am out there smoking a cig so she can get her belly rub. Yes, this cat LIKES having her belly rubbed. Probably because her nippies are all swollen getting ready for youngsters to start suckling on them. She is a sweet kitty but still very wild. I plan to keep her that way. I don't have good luck with kitties.
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (May 23, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Hi hi hello and hi!!
> Well...things are a bit better, so here I am, trying to get back into the swing of things.
> FEMA decided we could keep the funds they sent us...whew!!
> I have turned into the crazy cat lady. Who woulda thunk, since I am not really a cat person? But..there are a lot of skinny strays hanging around this alley we live in, and I won't see them go hungry so the guy next door also puts out food for them and I have joined him in his endeavors. One little kitty is preggers and she is due in about a week I'm guessing. I want her babies healthy...so...I feed her canned food. She is skittish..wont let me hold her, runs are the drop of a pin, but WILL get in the back of my van when I am out there smoking a cig so she can get her belly rub. Yes, this cat LIKES having her belly rubbed. Probably because her nippies are all swollen getting ready for youngsters to start suckling on them. She is a sweet kitty but still very wild. I plan to keep her that way. I don't have good luck with kitties.
> ...



So good to hear from you Gracie.  I've wondered so many times where you were, how you and the mister are doing, etc.  It does sound like you are reasonably settled at least for the time being.  I hope things keep improving and you wind up where you need to be.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (May 23, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Hi hi hello and hi!!
> Well...things are a bit better, so here I am, trying to get back into the swing of things.
> FEMA decided we could keep the funds they sent us...whew!!
> I have turned into the crazy cat lady. Who woulda thunk, since I am not really a cat person? But..there are a lot of skinny strays hanging around this alley we live in, and I won't see them go hungry so the guy next door also puts out food for them and I have joined him in his endeavors. One little kitty is preggers and she is due in about a week I'm guessing. I want her babies healthy...so...I feed her canned food. She is skittish..wont let me hold her, runs are the drop of a pin, but WILL get in the back of my van when I am out there smoking a cig so she can get her belly rub. Yes, this cat LIKES having her belly rubbed. Probably because her nippies are all swollen getting ready for youngsters to start suckling on them. She is a sweet kitty but still very wild. I plan to keep her that way. I don't have good luck with kitties.
> ...



Wow ..  nice to hear from you Gracie .. I've thought of you often and always with best wishes..

I like you just as you are and just as you've been in the past .. so welcome back ol friend.. 
.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (May 23, 2019)

Well, so much has been going on that I don't even want to talk about it.. Luckily though, happiness prevails and I just won the Coffee Shop perfecta .. Ladies Gracie, Kat and Foxfyre posted, I call that a win..
.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 23, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Well, so much has been going on that I don't even want to talk about it.. Luckily though, happiness prevails and I just won the Coffee Shop perfecta .. Ladies Gracie, Kat and Foxfyre posted, I call that a win..
> .



Doesn't happen that often all on the same day, does it.  I like it too.  And when Lumpy chimes in as well, that's the cherry on top.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 23, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Hi hi hello and hi!!
> Well...things are a bit better, so here I am, trying to get back into the swing of things.
> FEMA decided we could keep the funds they sent us...whew!!
> I have turned into the crazy cat lady. Who woulda thunk, since I am not really a cat person? But..there are a lot of skinny strays hanging around this alley we live in, and I won't see them go hungry so the guy next door also puts out food for them and I have joined him in his endeavors. One little kitty is preggers and she is due in about a week I'm guessing. I want her babies healthy...so...I feed her canned food. She is skittish..wont let me hold her, runs are the drop of a pin, but WILL get in the back of my van when I am out there smoking a cig so she can get her belly rub. Yes, this cat LIKES having her belly rubbed. Probably because her nippies are all swollen getting ready for youngsters to start suckling on them. She is a sweet kitty but still very wild. I plan to keep her that way. I don't have good luck with kitties.
> ...


That's all GREAT news, Gracie.  I'm still crossing my hooks that you get something permanent and reliable sooner rather than later.  The skinny stray cats have no clue what a patron saint they have acquired.  Just be aware that they do become very dependent on the food.  My buddy in Birchwood is still putting out chow for the ferals.  I don't know what will happen to the cats when he moves to Oregon later this year.  Maybe the new owners won't mind feeding them.
I figured you were probably busy when I called and thought I'd try again this week sometime.  I work Wed-Sat, midnight to 10am.  You are welcome to call anytime, of course, but if I'm at work I might be busy.  When are you best reached?  
Summer is progressing nicely here.  Daytime temps are getting into the 60s now, nights are a little cooler.  I haven't had to light the woodstove for weeks now, using the propane heater to take the chill off if I need to.  My cats are back to the revolving door system: door open-cat out, door open-cat in.  There are two active cats and two less active cats, so there's usually at least one coming in when one's going out.  They're a pain in the butt!
It is good to see you back in the CS and I hope to "see" a lot more of you again.
Lee


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 23, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Well, so much has been going on that I don't even want to talk about it.. Luckily though, happiness prevails and I just won the Coffee Shop perfecta .. Ladies Gracie, Kat and Foxfyre posted, I call that a win..
> .


I think it makes all of us winners.  Did you notice that Earnie reported in earlier this week, too?  Not one of the grand dames but an old friend who had been MIA for  a while.
Good to see you back, too, Lumpy!


----------



## Ringel05 (May 23, 2019)

I'm posting from Casa Ringel.......  We arrived early at the title company so they took us early for closing.  Now being that it's New Mexico we had to wait for the bank to clear the funds the for the county to register the purchase, normally an hour or two but there was a problem with the secure documents upload to the bank so we didn't get the keys until just after 2PM.  It was a good thing because they were just finishing up replacing the sewer line when we arrived.  Oh and the water line was almost on top of the sewer line and leaking so they replaced that also. 
I'm wasted from unloading, oof.......


----------



## boedicca (May 24, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Hi hi hello and hi!!
> Well...things are a bit better, so here I am, trying to get back into the swing of things.
> FEMA decided we could keep the funds they sent us...whew!!
> I have turned into the crazy cat lady. Who woulda thunk, since I am not really a cat person? But..there are a lot of skinny strays hanging around this alley we live in, and I won't see them go hungry so the guy next door also puts out food for them and I have joined him in his endeavors. One little kitty is preggers and she is due in about a week I'm guessing. I want her babies healthy...so...I feed her canned food. She is skittish..wont let me hold her, runs are the drop of a pin, but WILL get in the back of my van when I am out there smoking a cig so she can get her belly rub. Yes, this cat LIKES having her belly rubbed. Probably because her nippies are all swollen getting ready for youngsters to start suckling on them. She is a sweet kitty but still very wild. I plan to keep her that way. I don't have good luck with kitties.
> ...



Gracie - it's good to see you here. I'm glad that life is improving for you.  xoxo boe


----------



## boedicca (May 24, 2019)

Well, I recently returned from a trip to Italy.  mr. boe and I decided we needed a complete getaway after the past few years of caregiving and then losing my folks.  We had such a fabulous time.

The highlight of the trip was so incredibly profound.   In Rome, we visited the Sistine Chapel (and it was surprisingly not crowded).  A priest said a prayer to the group, and then invited people to come up for individual blessings.   Nobody moved, so I took the opportunity to speak with the priest and asked him to bless my Mom and Dad.  He was so compassionate and gentle - and said a lovely blessing for me, my family and the folks.   I will treasure this for the rest of my life.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 24, 2019)

boedicca said:


> Well, I recently returned from a trip to Italy.  mr. boe and I decided we needed a complete getaway after the past few years of caregiving and then losing my folks.  We had such a fabulous time.
> 
> The highlight of the trip was so incredibly profound.   In Rome, we visited the Sistine Chapel (and it was surprisingly not crowded).  A priest said a prayer to the group, and then invited people to come up for individual blessings.   Nobody moved, so I took the opportunity to speak with the priest and asked him to bless my Mom and Dad.  He was so compassionate and gentle - and said a lovely blessing for me, my family and the folks.   I will treasure this for the rest of my life.



What a great memory to have forever!!!   Going to Europe, ANYWHERE in Europe, has always been on my bucket list but as the years ticked by, other responsibilities always seemed to get in the way of plans like that.  And now Hombre is physically challenged to the point that travel involving a lot of walking and sight seeing just isn't possible for us right now.  But later on. . .maybe. . .


----------



## boedicca (May 24, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I recently returned from a trip to Italy.  mr. boe and I decided we needed a complete getaway after the past few years of caregiving and then losing my folks.  We had such a fabulous time.
> ...




Travel is definitely worth it - but rather hard on the body!   We had been wanting to do this trip for years, and always had some reason to not make the plans.  Very glad we finally did it.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 24, 2019)

This is a JOKE guys as I don't want to be disparaging.  All of you do listen.  Usually.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Ringel05 (May 24, 2019)

Comcast/Xfinity came by today, hooked up the TV, internet and security system.  
You'd figure with all I did yesterday I'd sleep for two day, nope.  Went to bed at 10 PM and woke up at 1 AM.......  Got about a half hours more sleep and was up again at 5 AM.  
I did crash for and hour and a half before the Comcast people arrived.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 24, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Comcast/Xfinity came by today, hooked up the TV, internet and security system.
> You'd figure with all I did yesterday I'd sleep for two day, nope.  Went to bed at 10 PM and woke up at 1 AM.......  Got about a half hours more sleep and was up again at 5 AM.
> I did crash for and hour and a half before the Comcast people arrived.



So you are planning to do the big move when?


----------



## Ringel05 (May 24, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Comcast/Xfinity came by today, hooked up the TV, internet and security system.
> ...


We will be doing it over the month of June.  Will head to Lumber Liquidators tomorrow for flooring, on sale and see how much they want to install it.


----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2019)

I made Yvie DD (Evie DeeDee) a bed in a box....(she is the stray kitty that is preggers) and I was surprised she was acutally IN it today. I was so pleased cuz I tend to worry about critters and its supposed to rain Sunday. So..I puttered around with it some more, got it raised up so it doesn't get wet on the grass, put another blankey in there and now I wait again to see if she approves of my messing with her new house, lol.

Speaking of traveling...MrG said maybe we should splurge and go back to Maui one last time and I said no. Me? Saying no???? Oh my. But...as I told him, I would not have a good time. Can't walk LaHaina like I used to. Can't go out to a nice dinner like I used to. Can't really go anywhere in a regular car like I used to. So why go? But if I COULD go somewhere..it would be Ireland. Friend of mine is there for a whole month with her daughter just to get away from the hassles of caregiving her mother and her husbands ornery father. Two separate parents, separate states, and she is running back and forth. Hope she and her girl are having a blast!


----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2019)

BTW..I named the cat after RuPail drag queen YvieOddly. Dude is very weird, but sweet. Broken, but sweet. The cat reminds me of him. Er....her?
Love watching the drag races. I know. I'm weird too.


----------



## Montrovant (May 25, 2019)

5 days into the new job, I've worked 50+ hours and I'm working all weekend.  My feet hurt; I stand all day.  I don't know how long I'll be comfortable always doing 10+ hour shifts, but for now I'll just try to be happy about the OT money.


----------



## Oddball (May 25, 2019)

Saturday morning!

Day of the Indianapolis 500...Easily my favorite 1-day sporting event of all.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 25, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> 5 days into the new job, I've worked 50+ hours and I'm working all weekend.  My feet hurt; I stand all day.  I don't know how long I'll be comfortable always doing 10+ hour shifts, but for now I'll just try to be happy about the OT money.



Invest in some of those great soles with gel insoles.  It will make all the difference.  I have had one standing all day job in the past and did it for a year--it was a stop gap jobs between career positions--and I was about your age at the time.  It's doable.  But you do need really good shoes that not only help your feet feel better but all your body in general.


----------



## saveliberty (May 25, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Comcast/Xfinity came by today, hooked up the TV, internet and security system.
> ...



Didn't you listen to him?  Comcast hooked him up, he's not going anywhere, except maybe during commericals.


----------



## saveliberty (May 25, 2019)

Waiting on the PS50 to confirm, but it looks like the post office converted me to a career position as of today.


----------



## saveliberty (May 25, 2019)

Thank you for the update Gracie, momentum is in the positive direction, go with it.


----------



## saveliberty (May 25, 2019)

...oh bronchitis is attempting to kill me, stupid cough....


----------



## Foxfyre (May 25, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> Waiting on the PS50 to confirm, but it looks like the post office converted me to a career position as of today.



Woo hoo!   Nothing like job security to make a person feel more secure.  You've had a long spell of not-quite-security so congratulations that the ordeal is finally over.

Are you going to keep your landscape business going?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 25, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> ...oh bronchitis is attempting to kill me, stupid cough....



A tablespoon of cider vinegar and one or two tablespoons honey mixed in a cup or mug of water hot enough you have to sip carefully or it will burn.  Take several times during the day.  It almost always helps.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 25, 2019)




----------



## Ringel05 (May 25, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


That would be the wife.........  My addiction is the internet.......


----------



## Foxfyre (May 25, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I think I am addicted to both.  Most of my time on the computer is in the office during the day and we go to the great room in the early evening to watch TV.  And there my laptop is on my lap.   (Admittedly I do spend as much or more time playing games or working on some project as I do on the internet though.)


----------



## Foxfyre (May 25, 2019)

Attributed to Bob Bertino who is an electrician or something somewhere. . .I think I'll use this as an example of what critical thinking is:

I mowed the lawn today, and after doing so I sat down and had a cold beer.
The day was really quite beautiful, and the drink facilitated some deep thinking.
My wife walked by and asked me what I was doing, and I said 'nothing'.

The reason I said 'nothing' instead of saying 'just thinking' is because she then would have asked 'about what?'
At that point I would have had to explain that men are deep thinkers about various topics, which would lead to other questions.

Finally I pondered an age old question:
Is giving birth more painful than getting kicked in the nuts?
Women always maintain that giving birth is way more painful than a guy getting kicked in the nuts, but how could they "know"?

Well, after another beer, and some more heavy deductive thinking, I have come up with an answer to that question.

Getting kicked in the nuts is more painful than having a baby, and even though I obviously couldn't really "know", here is the reason for my conclusion.
A year or so after giving birth, a woman will often say, "It might be nice to have another child."
On the other hand, you never hear a guy say, "You know, I think I would like another kick in the nuts."

I rest my case. Time for another beer, and then maybe a nap in that hammock.​


----------



## Foxfyre (May 25, 2019)




----------



## Third Party (May 25, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> There should be one place in the USMB village where folks can just be themselves and get to know each other as we would if we lived next door or worked together or joined the same gym.
> 
> This is a place to just come in and say hi, let us know what's going on with you these days, celebrate joys, concerns, jokes, music, hobbies, interests, love and life.
> 
> So check your spurs, sidearms, politics, and religious fussing at the door, come in to enjoy an adult beverage or a hot cup of coffee and a piece of pie or whatever comforts your soul, and let's just enjoy each other.


Kind of like Friends at Central Perk?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 25, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > There should be one place in the USMB village where folks can just be themselves and get to know each other as we would if we lived next door or worked together or joined the same gym.
> ...



Not familiar with Central Perk.  I've always thought of it as more like Cheers.


But welcome to the Coffee Shop Third Party.  We're happy you found us.  Just pull up a chair or bar stool and join right in.  You'll feel at home in no time.


----------



## Third Party (May 25, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (May 25, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



Ah, are you from New York State?  I can't imagine anybody who isn't from there knowing about a local hangout like that.  Looks like a place I would enjoy though.

By the way, I forgot earlier--was posting on the fly--but first timers to the Coffee Shop receive a complimentary beverage:


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 25, 2019)

FYI Foxfyre…

Central Perk is a *coffee house in New York* on NBC sitcom Friends. The six main protagonists frequently visited Central Perk throughout the series. It is situated in New York City's Greenwich Village, in the same apartment block as Monica's apartment.
*Central Perk | Friends Central | Fandom powered by Wikia*
friends.wikia.com/wiki/Central_Perk


----------



## Foxfyre (May 26, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> FYI Foxfyre…
> 
> Central Perk is a *coffee house in New York* on NBC sitcom Friends. The six main protagonists frequently visited Central Perk throughout the series. It is situated in New York City's Greenwich Village, in the same apartment block as Monica's apartment.
> *Central Perk | Friends Central | Fandom powered by Wikia*
> friends.wikia.com/wiki/Central_Perk



Ah, I never watched that show.  But there is a Central Perk Cafe in a small town in New York that I found when I googled it.  But I have added to my education today.


----------



## Oddball (May 26, 2019)

Missed my favorite 1-day sports event by one day....shit.

The Greatest Spectacle in Racing is today....Broomed 4 hours of other plans to watch....

Can't wait...


----------



## Montrovant (May 26, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > 5 days into the new job, I've worked 50+ hours and I'm working all weekend.  My feet hurt; I stand all day.  I don't know how long I'll be comfortable always doing 10+ hour shifts, but for now I'll just try to be happy about the OT money.
> ...



I've got some insoles arriving tomorrow.


----------



## Montrovant (May 26, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> Waiting on the PS50 to confirm, but it looks like the post office converted me to a career position as of today.



I'm still hoping to get an interview for a postal job.  

The job I'm doing now is pretty much processing and shipping mail, so maybe that will help.  I should update my postal profile.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (May 26, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, so much has been going on that I don't even want to talk about it.. Luckily though, happiness prevails and I just won the Coffee Shop perfecta .. Ladies Gracie, Kat and Foxfyre posted, I call that a win..
> ...



I'm guessing to agree and


gallantwarrior said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, so much has been going on that I don't even want to talk about it.. Luckily though, happiness prevails and I just won the Coffee Shop perfecta .. Ladies Gracie, Kat and Foxfyre posted, I call that a win..
> ...



I agree .. I'm glad Ernie showed up and me, I've really faded on posting much, I highly suspect I've become boring... 
.


----------



## Third Party (May 26, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> FYI Foxfyre…
> 
> Central Perk is a *coffee house in New York* on NBC sitcom Friends. The six main protagonists frequently visited Central Perk throughout the series. It is situated in New York City's Greenwich Village, in the same apartment block as Monica's apartment.
> *Central Perk | Friends Central | Fandom powered by Wikia*
> friends.wikia.com/wiki/Central_Perk


I must be getting old-I thought everybody knew about Friends. My other thought would have got crickets-The Many Loves of Dobie Gillis. Same theme, different era.


----------



## Third Party (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (May 26, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Missed my favorite 1-day sports event by one day....shit.
> 
> The Greatest Spectacle in Racing is today....Broomed 4 hours of other plans to watch....
> 
> Can't wait...



Not that much of a racing fan except that our granddaughter became a rabid NASCAR fan so we sort of have to keep up with that a bit now.  But I have always loved Simon and Garfunkle.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 26, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > FYI Foxfyre…
> ...



Not at all.  Ridgerunner picked up on it immediately.  And of course I know about "Friends" and am a fan of many of the actors on that show, but I never watched the actual show.  Don't know why.  Just didn't.  I did watch Dobie Gillis however.  Haven't thought about that in a long time though.


----------



## Darkwind (May 26, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Missed my favorite 1-day sports event by one day....shit.
> 
> The Greatest Spectacle in Racing is today....Broomed 4 hours of other plans to watch....
> 
> Can't wait...


Wait, so the Indy 500 and Coca-cola 600 are today?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 26, 2019)

All the bearings are moving in a straight line.  Pick one and follow it.  I still don't understand how this works though.


----------



## Darkwind (May 26, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> All the bearings are moving in a straight line.  Pick one and follow it.  I still don't understand how this works though.


Very cool though.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 26, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > FYI Foxfyre…
> ...


One has to watch anything other than the news to know anything about any sitcoms........  I know very little to nothing about sitcoms, I prefer my brain cells remain intact.......


----------



## Ringel05 (May 26, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> All the bearings are moving in a straight line.  Pick one and follow it.  I still don't understand how this works though.


Optical illusion, how our brain processes what the eyes see.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 26, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > All the bearings are moving in a straight line.  Pick one and follow it.  I still don't understand how this works though.
> ...



But even when you follow the one bearing the others seem to be moving differently.  And it is impossible to follow more than one bearing's movement at a time.  Weird.  And frustrating in a good way.  Like Darkwind said, very cool.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 26, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Yes, it's how our brains interpret what we see, what we're seeing doesn't always make sense but it's how our brain sees it, i.e. how we understand what we are looking at.  We don't necessarily understand how and why this happens but we know it does happen all the time.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 26, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Wrong.  You're never boring to us Lumpy.


----------



## Oddball (May 26, 2019)

Darkwind said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Missed my favorite 1-day sports event by one day....shit.
> ...


They've always been the same day....Tony Stewart attempted to finish both races 20 years ago.

Tony Stewart ran Indy 500 and Coca-Cola 600 in same day 20 years ago – Sports News Bay


----------



## Ringel05 (May 26, 2019)

BTW, we came back to Roswell yesterday after ordering bamboo flooring for the house.







I will go back up next week, clean and paint plus a tiny bit of drywall repair.  Hopefully my real estate broker will find someone who can help me install the flooring then back to Roswell over the weekend.  The week of the 2nd we'll head back to the house with the bedroom and the cats, that way the wife can be close to UNM.  We then have 3 weeks to move the rest of the household and clean the rental.     
One neighbor in ABQ already stopped over to say hello and we talked for a while.


----------



## Oddball (May 26, 2019)

It's on like bing-bong, Jack!


----------



## Third Party (May 26, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...


When I watched Dobie Gillis, there were only 3 networks each with an hour news broadcast. Watching Walter Cronkite helped keep your brain cells intact-now the so called newsmen like Don Lemon rot your brain.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 26, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


I spent about a third of my childhood in the Pacific, military brat.  The first was Guam where I started kindergarten in 1959.........  TV?  What was that?


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 26, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> Waiting on the PS50 to confirm, but it looks like the post office converted me to a career position as of today.


Congratulations!  You've waited long enough.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 26, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


You, boring!  I would never have thought so.  I do suspect that we all go through some slow spells, though.  I know I've been a little (lot?) lame lately.  Too tired and I hurt too much most of the time to be interesting.  Hopefully surgery in July will eliminate this soul-deadening pain...


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 26, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > FYI Foxfyre…
> ...


Not with this crowd.  As a group we are fairly...well seasoned.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 26, 2019)

Just a quick stop by the CS.  It's raining, again.  Off-and-on the past couple of days.  I've too many projects to slow down but I'm considering granting myself the afternoon off after feeding the critters.  My hip has been particularly difficult to deal with the past couple of weeks and I usually manage to power through the pain.
Found two of these yesterday afternoon:


 
There may be more, last I looked, she only had four eggs in the nest.  But these are my first turkey poults.  Hopefully there will be many more.  Mom should be bringing them out any time now and I am anxious because it's so wet.


----------



## Darkwind (May 26, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


For some reason, I was thinking they were yesterday.

Good finish for the Indy 500.  Exciting.  

Simon Pagenaud:  Congratulations to the son of a grocer who realized his dream this day.


----------



## saveliberty (May 26, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Waiting on the PS50 to confirm, but it looks like the post office converted me to a career position as of today.
> ...



Probably, I already decided to only work with existing customers, unless the job is exceptionally interesting.


----------



## saveliberty (May 26, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > ...oh bronchitis is attempting to kill me, stupid cough....
> ...



Sounds like a salad dressing, I am not a salad


----------



## saveliberty (May 26, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Attributed to Bob Bertino who is an electrician or something somewhere. . .I think I'll use this as an example of what critical thinking is:
> 
> I mowed the lawn today, and after doing so I sat down and had a cold beer.
> The day was really quite beautiful, and the drink facilitated some deep thinking.
> ...



His behavior MAY lead to a kick in the nuts....


----------



## Foxfyre (May 26, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Trust me.  It doesn't taste like a salad dressing--the closest thing it resembles would be hot lemonade.  But it is amazing how well it works with many upper respiratory kinds of stuff especially if you use raw regional honey.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 26, 2019)

Third Party said:


>



My very first love...  Zelda


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 26, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



Well boys and girls another milestone has been reached... Believe it or not I was there 20 years ago, at CMS (Charlotte Motor Speedway that is)… I lived at the time about 50 miles from IMS (Indianapolis Motor Speedway) but I had divorced open wheel racing back in 1977 because of a issue with the Indiana State Police an a invitation the gave me to spend the night in the Marion County Jail... No more open wheel racing for me... I showed them... I made the jump to NASCAR when they came to Indy and done the Brickyard... 1994... I was there also... Didn't divorce IMS just open wheel racing...
Anyway 2 really good buddies, my wife and I went to Charlotte for the 600... I was all ready a very loyal Tony Stewart fan... He reminded me of A.J. Foyt… He was not politically correct, said exactly what was on his mind and if he was good enough to race for Joe Gibbs, it was a Dun Deal... And I knew he could out race jeffy gordonisky...
It was a great race and quite an experience... I no longer follow NASCAR very closely... Seen where Bowyer and Newman settled an issue with their fists the other day...  During the heyday went to 4 different races... IMS, Indianapolis, In - Martinsville Speedway, Martinsville, VA-  Charlotte Motor Speedway, Charlotte, NC and my favorite Bristol Motor Speedway, Bristol Tn...

Life is good...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (May 26, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I'm sorry that your suffering from pain and I'm kinda familiar with that kinda dilemma. Best to You. I usually post politics but nowadays politics is epic lame., it's difficult to post with a smile. 
.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 27, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition and for positive trend to continue.
BigBlackDog aka BBD for healing and wellness
GallantWarrior for pain relief and healing,
Ringel for healing and Mrs. R facing serious health challenges in difficult transition
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we hope they do.

*Wishing everybody a great Monday.  But take time to remember too:*


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 27, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


Thanks for the good thoughts.  Yep, politics is epic lame anymore.  Even if you post with humor, many others there are totally humorless.  I like it here in the CS 'cause fo'ks is fo'ks here.  
I despise allowing anyone to cut into me, so agreeing to surgery is a pretty clear sign that I hurt, badly.  I hate it when the doc asks "on a scale of 1 to 10, describe your pain".  There are times now when I'm hitting a 20 pretty regularly!  I can barely run away from my killer turkey!  
Today is looking a lot better than yesterday.  By the time I got home, it was raining like a cow pissing on a flat rock.  By the time I was done with chores, I was soaked through.  The sun's out and today will be much nicer, I'm thinking.
I have come up with a way to overcome being overrun by the goats when I go to feed them.  I am putting up an enclosure outside the gate.  That way, I can move the feed into the outer enclosure, close that off and when I open the main gait the beasts will be trapped and unable to run off.  I can hardly wait for today's WTF moment.  The seven males in the lower pen do respond to a brandished stick and a command to "Get BACK!" but the kids are unresponsive to reasonable demands of that nature.


----------



## blackhawk (May 27, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (May 27, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Do you have to wait until July for your surgery?  With the pain you are describing you should have it now.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 27, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


Earliest time they could schedule.  I do have an appointment for a physical Wednesday and I'll let them know how much things hurt now.  But really, with all they have me doing to prep, I need the time.  I have to see a dentist and get cleared, I have to have a physical with blood work, etc.  Personally, I need to update my will and medical power of attorney.  Not to mention all the projects I need to get done and the few I will get done.  My daughter will be unable to help so my brother is coming up.  I have to alter paperwork so he can execute and legal actions that might be needed.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 28, 2019)

2019.  This is our year.  The notorious seventeen year locust colony is alive this summer.  We refer to them as 'locusts', but they are actually cicadas.  Every 17 years a local colony of the little invaders wakes up, crawls from their underground shelters and creeps out little kids and mapping dogs.

The cicadas have an eerie chirp that, when multiplied by the thousands, sounds like a constant whirring sound in the key of B flat.  They crawl and fly and group themselves on lawns, telephone poles, picnic tables and parked cars.  I guess they bunch together because they have never seen another cicada.

Big swathes of geography are designated to individual colonies.  The one that awoke here is on a different schedule than the ones down River or farther inland.  So, if you are a traveler during the summer, you stand a good chance of encountering cicadas.  That part I didn't realized until a few years ago when visiting Toledo I found cicadas.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 28, 2019)

Was planning on heading up to ABQ today but may have to put it off till tomorrow.  Last night I realized I was itching all over and had a few hives pop out so I took two benadryl and took a long shower so was pretty groggy this morning besides there's a few more things I need to do around here.  Maybe head up this afternoon, well see.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 28, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> 2019.  This is our year.  The notorious seventeen year locust colony is alive this summer.  We refer to them as 'locusts', but they are actually cicadas.  Every 17 years a local colony of the little invaders wakes up, crawls from their underground shelters and creeps out little kids and mapping dogs.
> 
> The cicadas have an eerie chirp that, when multiplied by the thousands, sounds like a constant whirring sound in the key of B flat.  They crawl and fly and group themselves on lawns, telephone poles, picnic tables and parked cars.  I guess they bunch together because they have never seen another cicada.
> 
> Big swathes of geography are designated to individual colonies.  The one that awoke here is on a different schedule than the ones down River or farther inland.  So, if you are a traveler during the summer, you stand a good chance of encountering cicadas.  That part I didn't realized until a few years ago when visiting Toledo I found cicadas.


We had em in Northern Virginia.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 28, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> 2019.  This is our year.  The notorious seventeen year locust colony is alive this summer.  We refer to them as 'locusts', but they are actually cicadas.  Every 17 years a local colony of the little invaders wakes up, crawls from their underground shelters and creeps out little kids and mapping dogs.
> 
> The cicadas have an eerie chirp that, when multiplied by the thousands, sounds like a constant whirring sound in the key of B flat.  They crawl and fly and group themselves on lawns, telephone poles, picnic tables and parked cars.  I guess they bunch together because they have never seen another cicada.
> 
> Big swathes of geography are designated to individual colonies.  The one that awoke here is on a different schedule than the ones down River or farther inland.  So, if you are a traveler during the summer, you stand a good chance of encountering cicadas.  That part I didn't realized until a few years ago when visiting Toledo I found cicadas.


Loved cicadas when we were kids.  When they come out of hibernation, they crawled up the pine trees and shed their pupal shells.  Said shells were always good for some laughs because most girls freaked out when they were hung on their clothes.  I do miss cicada song, and those little green frogs.  We turn our calendars by the sound of sandhill cranes and various other migratory birds.  The one little frog that lives here dwells close to the ground and is silent.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 28, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Was planning on heading up to ABQ today but may have to put it off till tomorrow.  Last night I realized I was itching all over and had a few hives pop out so I took two benadryl and took a long shower so was pretty groggy this morning besides there's a few more things I need to do around here.  Maybe head up this afternoon, well see.


Any idea what caused the hives?


----------



## Ringel05 (May 28, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Was planning on heading up to ABQ today but may have to put it off till tomorrow.  Last night I realized I was itching all over and had a few hives pop out so I took two benadryl and took a long shower so was pretty groggy this morning besides there's a few more things I need to do around here.  Maybe head up this afternoon, well see.
> ...


Not sure, allergens are high this year but I did have a swig of something I mixed a little while back, tasted bad so I tossed it and it may have started to mold though I didn't see any.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 28, 2019)

It's allergy season up here, too.  We're getting all that yellow dust from the spruce trees and when that dies down, the cottonwoods will be spewing their spoors.  It's also clean-the-street season, so they are constantly trying to sweep up the dust and dirt from the winter.  Pretty much anyone who has allergies is having a bitch of a time right now.  Hope things clear up for you quickly, especially with you move.  Maybe the hives are stress-related?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 28, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> 2019.  This is our year.  The notorious seventeen year locust colony is alive this summer.  We refer to them as 'locusts', but they are actually cicadas.  Every 17 years a local colony of the little invaders wakes up, crawls from their underground shelters and creeps out little kids and mapping dogs.
> 
> The cicadas have an eerie chirp that, when multiplied by the thousands, sounds like a constant whirring sound in the key of B flat.  They crawl and fly and group themselves on lawns, telephone poles, picnic tables and parked cars.  I guess they bunch together because they have never seen another cicada.
> 
> Big swathes of geography are designated to individual colonies.  The one that awoke here is on a different schedule than the ones down River or farther inland.  So, if you are a traveler during the summer, you stand a good chance of encountering cicadas.  That part I didn't realized until a few years ago when visiting Toledo I found cicadas.



We had them up on the mountain and they swarmed once in the 14 years we were up there.  Our mountain cicadas were among the smallest of all cicadas, but amazingly noisy though not annoying.  The mountain cicada doesn't chirp like the ones in the midwest, but makes a sound sort of like a card put in the spokes of a bicycle to make it sound like a motor through more shrill and very fast they keep it going for a long time--upwards to 30 seconds or more at a time.  And they are LOUD.

One night I had the TV off and was reading in the living room.  The house was completely silent.  One of the little buggers had attached itself to the TV cabinet and decided to sound off.  I'm pretty sure I jumped enough to clear the couch.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 28, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > 2019.  This is our year.  The notorious seventeen year locust colony is alive this summer.  We refer to them as 'locusts', but they are actually cicadas.  Every 17 years a local colony of the little invaders wakes up, crawls from their underground shelters and creeps out little kids and mapping dogs.
> ...



I am amazed that you have frogs at all so I looked it up.  And sure enough the little buggers literally freeze in winter and are essentially dead.  Their heart even stops?  But when they thaw out in the spring, they merrily hop on their way.  I wonder if they live forever?


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 28, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Their blood is mostly glycol.  They aren't very big, either, maybe an inch in length.  Nature can amaze us sometimes with her ingenuity.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 28, 2019)

Will definitely be up tomorrow, have a kid (via my real estate broker) who will help put the floor down this weekend.  The flooring will arrive Thursday, I have cleaning and prep work to do then paint, just doing a basic white for now to get it done.  If everything goes according to plan I can move the wife and the cats in next week then focus on moving the rest of the household.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 28, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Will definitely be up tomorrow, have a kid (via my real estate broker) who will help put the floor down this weekend.  The flooring will arrive Thursday, I have cleaning and prep work to do then paint, just doing a basic white for now to get it done.  If everything goes according to plan I can move the wife and the cats in next week then focus on moving the rest of the household.


Kid has a whole different meaning for me.  There's a young person to help you?  Basic white is best when you are moving on.  I prefer wall paper (more versatility) in greens and blues.  But I live in the house I will die in, so I can do whatever I like.  When the light is better I'll try to get a few photos.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 28, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Will definitely be up tomorrow, have a kid (via my real estate broker) who will help put the floor down this weekend.  The flooring will arrive Thursday, I have cleaning and prep work to do then paint, just doing a basic white for now to get it done.  If everything goes according to plan I can move the wife and the cats in next week then focus on moving the rest of the household.
> ...



We prefer white or off white walls and ceilings as it makes the rooms look larger.  And anything and everything goes with white.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 28, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Will definitely be up tomorrow, have a kid (via my real estate broker) who will help put the floor down this weekend.  The flooring will arrive Thursday, I have cleaning and prep work to do then paint, just doing a basic white for now to get it done.  If everything goes according to plan I can move the wife and the cats in next week then focus on moving the rest of the household.
> ...


We plan on colors, real colors but right now I don't have the time so we'll repaint further down the road besides I picked up a five gallon bucket at lowes, Glidden Essentials (contractor grade paint) for $25.  
In order to put the floor down I need to remove all the old clamshell baseboard, will replace it with primed 1 X 4, cheaper than baseboard trim and I like the look better.  Will paint that in a quality white eggshell finish.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 28, 2019)

This morning I became aware of a Memorial Day tradition at Chick-fil-a restaurants across the country.  They set a "Missing soldier" table something like these:
















I am one of probably five people that doesn't really like their sandwiches, but my hat is off to their company tradition.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 28, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> I am one of probably five people that doesn't really like their sandwiches



I am surprised there are that many... But like they say, to each his own... I was unaware of the tradition... Thanks FoxFyre...


----------



## beautress (May 28, 2019)

Dropped by to say thanks to Foxfyre for having my friend on her prayer list for so long. He seems to have responded well to chemo, and he's been busy doing things around his farm. His medicines make him tired from time to time, but I got to go to his 81st birthday party last Friday or Saturday. Finished a quilt top the day before or after that. And today, I mowed all morning that I'm heading upstairs where I will fall asleep probably with no help from melatonin for once. I'm lucky I didn't get sunburned because I mowed from 7:30 to 12:30, no stops, except to pick up stuff I didn't want to go under the blade. The zero turn mower I have has such a powerful motor the blades are mighty fast, and a small plastic baggie can mean 52-pickup without a deck of cards, so I have learned not to be lazy about picking up anything paper or plastic the wind blows in! Gee, I'm so happy with the way the couple of acres I mowed look, but from the look of the sky, we'll be seeing rain sometime this week. Good night. I have to go look at the weather forecast to see if I get to quilt all day tomorrow. Night, all.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 28, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I am one of probably five people that doesn't really like their sandwiches
> ...


I'm not a Chick-fil-a fan either, enough salt in one sandwich to kill a whole colony of slugs.........


----------



## Foxfyre (May 29, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



My complaint has been too bland--lack of seasoning???   Maybe it's different from store to store.  We have only been to the one on Paseo del Norte.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 29, 2019)




----------



## Sbiker (May 29, 2019)

Hi, all, how are you? What's new?


----------



## Ringel05 (May 29, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...


Breaded or grilled patty?  I've never had their grilled patty.


----------



## beautress (May 29, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Their grilled patty is good. I had to cut out fried stuff to get my cholesterol down. I'm allergic to prescription medicine to reduce cholesterol, and only 1 homeopathic one worked for me at the time. Now, I just stay away from fried foods. It's bad enough to be allergic to tap water.


----------



## beautress (May 29, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


>



Way too cute, Foxfyre! My little near-Siamese kitten 2 years ago, Miss Picolo now has a harlequin face, is a long-haired Persian cat, and where the sleek grey color was, the tips have turned black She still has Siamese dark ears and random features of one, although the long hair obfuscates her kitten resemblance considerably. On the black side of her face, it is streaked with orangish vertical stripes. But the cat you posted pretty much takes the cake on no matching parts!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 29, 2019)

Sbiker said:


> Hi, all, how are you? What's new?



Sbiker!!!!   Welcome back!   You haven't dropped in for awhile and I was just thinking about you and wondered how you are doing.  Everything is always somewhat new in the Coffee Shop as it seems all our  members are in some kind of transition and/or dealing with large and small issues, some good, some not so good, which means it is pretty much normal around here.

Hope all is well with you.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 29, 2019)

beautress said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



We raised purebred seal point Siamese cats for years--our mama cat who lived to be 14 before she succumbed to cancer and our tom who lived to be almost 18--were definitely family.  Amazing creatures, both of them.  But the cat we had before our first purebred Siamese was half Siamese--had all the Siamese personality and traits including the voice, but was coal black.  Not even a fleck of any other color on him.  He too was an amazing creature but alas left us too soon--hit by a car.  But he is credited with sparking my interest in the breed.


----------



## beautress (May 29, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Ms. Picolo has a little mean streak. She's catty. Watch out any mice who should stumble into this house!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 29, 2019)

beautress said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



Our mama cat was a fierce mouser.  Any who made it through the dryer vent in the laundry room didn't live long once they poked their noses out.  The tom, on the other hand, befriended them.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 29, 2019)

I've always enjoyed Siamese cats.  I've had several.  Then I got a Sphynx.  Loaded with purrsonality!  A couple of things about Sphynx cats, though.  They lack fur that helps wick off skin oils so they do need bathing.  They get dirty and stinky if you don't help them stay clean.  I've also noticed that they are comparatively short lived.  The two I've had both died at around 10 years old.  Most of my cats live to 18 yrs, or more.  The cats I have now, three are from the feral colony I left behind and the fourth was adopted from a co-worker whose kids had left it when they left home.


----------



## Sbiker (May 30, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, all, how are you? What's new?
> ...



Thanks, I'm fine as soon as I am able, like Rocky Raccoon  There are neither many changes in my life, no a few. I'm still in Moscow, just changed a flat to a bit larger and got my family here to live together... Life is very fast for me now, I have a main job and some startup projects (because I cannot choose, which is best for me! ) It's hard to choose because no one of these projects don't allow me to have money, I can use instead my salary ) So, I'm flowing through a lot of small issues and, I think, enjoying it. "water don't flow under laying stone"...
Also I'm periodically have an entertainment at some of geek events, from hackatons to cosplay festivales  And planning to drop my professor career at least for a some years... )
What's new in your life? I'm very miss this cozy Coffee Shop...

P.S. I'm drinking coffee right now!


----------



## Sbiker (May 30, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> I've always enjoyed Siamese cats.  I've had several.  Then I got a Sphynx.  Loaded with purrsonality!  A couple of things about Sphynx cats, though.  They lack fur that helps wick off skin oils so they do need bathing.  They get dirty and stinky if you don't help them stay clean.  I've also noticed that they are comparatively short lived.  The two I've had both died at around 10 years old.  Most of my cats live to 18 yrs, or more.  The cats I have now, three are from the feral colony I left behind and the fourth was adopted from a co-worker whose kids had left it when they left home.



Hi, gallant, how are you, glad to see you!  
 I had a Siamese when I was child, but it don't live with us so long, we were compelled to give this cat to relatives because it feels not so lucky in our home.

Now I have a rusty cat named Mars (because he has a similar color scheme, like Mars planet )). He's a real rogue! He runs fast and don't scare my nerf gun - what can I do with him else, lol?


----------



## Sbiker (May 30, 2019)

beautress said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



Yeah, every reputable cat must be able to avoid mouses from home... But when you don't have any mouse - maybe you have a recipe, how to force cat to eradicate cockroaches, lol?


----------



## Montrovant (May 30, 2019)

I just got offered another job.  It pays a bit more base hourly, but the job I'm doing now will get me more money because I'm averaging about 10 hours a day and haven't taken a day off, so I'm at just under 90 hours work in 9 days.  The new offer is medical-related, but it's only temporary, and a lot further away (my current job is only a 10 minute drive).  I'm still tempted, just to get some medical record type experience to put on my resume, but especially considering my car is having electrical issues, I think I'm going to have to turn it down.  If it were a permanent position, or maybe even just a longer temp one, I might take it, but for a job only lasting a few months, I don't think the extra travel and buck fifty an hour more will be worth it.

My car is going a bit crazy.  For a few days now, maybe a week, it has occasionally had problems with the gas gauge.  It would start giving me the out of fuel light and say the tank was empty, then eventually realize that there was gas in the tank and the meter would go up.  Then a few days ago, the airbag light started coming on.  2 days ago, my odometer reset itself to 0.  It did the same again yesterday.  Today when I started the car to go to work, my windshield wipers, front and back, turned on by themselves.  I had to turn the car off and start it back up to get them to stop.  It was fine driving home tonight, but it's not good.  With my schedule and the hours I'm working, it will be a bit difficult to take it somewhere to be looked at, but hopefully it will last until Wednesday when I will probably have a ride available if I need to leave it at a shop.


----------



## beautress (May 30, 2019)

Sbiker said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Ms. Picolo doesn't let roaches into our home. She doesn't eat them, either, as I have found enough cockroach carcasses around to know she mauls them for sport on her exclusive watch.


----------



## Sbiker (May 30, 2019)

beautress said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



Wonderful!!! How can I teach Mars to do the same?

p.s. If your Ms. Picolo would have a children, could you give me one of them? It would be a good reason to visit Russia again and I'll show you anything what do you want to see here


----------



## Foxfyre (May 30, 2019)

Sbiker said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



I would love to visit your country though I don't have any cat children to offer at this time in our lives.  Visiting all over Europe has been on my to do list for a long time.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 30, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> I just got offered another job.  It pays a bit more base hourly, but the job I'm doing now will get me more money because I'm averaging about 10 hours a day and haven't taken a day off, so I'm at just under 90 hours work in 9 days.  The new offer is medical-related, but it's only temporary, and a lot further away (my current job is only a 10 minute drive).  I'm still tempted, just to get some medical record type experience to put on my resume, but especially considering my car is having electrical issues, I think I'm going to have to turn it down.  If it were a permanent position, or maybe even just a longer temp one, I might take it, but for a job only lasting a few months, I don't think the extra travel and buck fifty an hour more will be worth it.
> 
> My car is going a bit crazy.  For a few days now, maybe a week, it has occasionally had problems with the gas gauge.  It would start giving me the out of fuel light and say the tank was empty, then eventually realize that there was gas in the tank and the meter would go up.  Then a few days ago, the airbag light started coming on.  2 days ago, my odometer reset itself to 0.  It did the same again yesterday.  Today when I started the car to go to work, my windshield wipers, front and back, turned on by themselves.  I had to turn the car off and start it back up to get them to stop.  It was fine driving home tonight, but it's not good.  With my schedule and the hours I'm working, it will be a bit difficult to take it somewhere to be looked at, but hopefully it will last until Wednesday when I will probably have a ride available if I need to leave it at a shop.



Be sure to put on your parking brake when you stop.  That car sounds like it could start itself and take off.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 30, 2019)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I've always enjoyed Siamese cats.  I've had several.  Then I got a Sphynx.  Loaded with purrsonality!  A couple of things about Sphynx cats, though.  They lack fur that helps wick off skin oils so they do need bathing.  They get dirty and stinky if you don't help them stay clean.  I've also noticed that they are comparatively short lived.  The two I've had both died at around 10 years old.  Most of my cats live to 18 yrs, or more.  The cats I have now, three are from the feral colony I left behind and the fourth was adopted from a co-worker whose kids had left it when they left home.
> ...


Good to see you here, Biker.  It would appear that you're improving your life, moving the family into a larger flat, trying different types of work, etc.  Is it Spring there yet?  While we still have snow on the mountains, lower down we are clear and the ground is unfrozen enough to plant gardens now.
Russians seem to really like their cats.  If you watch funny cat videos on the internet many of them are from Russia.  I've had cats all my life and find imagining life without them difficult.
Hope to see you in the CS more often.


----------



## Sbiker (May 30, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



Oh, without a cats it would be a bit easier! Welcome to Moscow, maybe we'll still have a chance to visit Lenin's Mausoleum (I never wasn't there, but I think, I must visit it while it still works )


----------



## Sbiker (May 30, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Hi! In fact, a smaller flat but a larger city, lol  These two days it was above 30C here, in fact we have a Summer already. I think, next week in Voronezh I could visit river and "open the swimming season". It seems, this summer would be vacationless for me, but I hope to visit Formula-1 cup in Sochi at September...

And yes - cats are very lovely for much Russians... For me - too, offcourse. 
I'm here and would be here, drinking coffee (and I drink coffee at work every day!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 30, 2019)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



I cannot say that Leinn's Mausoleum has been on my to do list, but hey.  It could be interesting.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 30, 2019)

beautress said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Have you tried flax seed and chia seed?  Grind the flax seed to a fluff in a little coffee grinder for maximum effect.  No need to grind the chia seed.  But both bring cholesterol way down.   Add to soups, salads, pretty much anything.  We usually put them in smoothies.  They don't affect triglycerides though.  But salmon, grapes, olive oil, beans, and spinach usually do and those foods also help with cholesterol.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 31, 2019)

Been in ABQ since Wednesday afternoon, pretty much been running ever since.  Thankfully it's been cool and windy because the swamp cooler hasn't been hooked up yet.  Getting the prep work done for painting and putting the flood in, painting today and flooring tomorrow (with help).  Had to do some minor drywall repair, all that's dry just need to sand.  The glue down carpet and old base board is coming up much more easily than I anticipated so that's a plus.  
The wife stayed in Roswell this time while I try to get as much done here as possible before I drive back then move here and the cats up here next week.  Tight schedule.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 31, 2019)

Oh and I somehow missed it when we bought the house, one of the bedrooms is painted in semi-gloss....... walls and ceiling........  Who paints bedroom walls and ceilings in semi-gloss......?  
That means sanding the entire room, painting on a primer coat then putting on the finish paint........


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 31, 2019)

Got a call out of the blue yesterday from a guy I used to work with.  How'd he get my number? He was looking through some old stuff and thought he'd try the one he had.  Now, I don't mind old buddies contacting me but after a short conversation I couldn't help but notice he'd make out really well in the USMB Rubber Room.  Or maybe on a conspiracy theory forum.  I'm not entirely sure I want this level of crazy in my life right now.  He used to be a nice enough guy but after the conversation yesterday...I don't know.
My daughter called with a new dilemma to share.  My older granddaughter broke up with her boyfriend.  He wants understand why but the girl doesn't really have any answers.  So he showed up last night at the daughter's place determined to camp on the front porch until the granddaughter spoke with him.  My daughter is a soft touch but I'm pretty sure the neighbors will have called the cops to get the kid removed.  "True love" at 17 is such a drama!


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 31, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Oh and I somehow missed it when we bought the house, one of the bedrooms is painted in semi-gloss....... walls and ceiling........  Who paints bedroom walls and ceilings in semi-gloss......?
> That means sanding the entire room, painting on a primer coat then putting on the finish paint........


Umm... maybe it was their rec room?  Semi-gloss is easier to wash.  Just sayin'...


----------



## Ringel05 (May 31, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and I somehow missed it when we bought the house, one of the bedrooms is painted in semi-gloss....... walls and ceiling........  Who paints bedroom walls and ceilings in semi-gloss......?
> ...


Don't know but the ceiling?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 31, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Possibly if they were painting the room just keep going with the same paint in the whole room.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 31, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Enthusiastic?  Sloppy?  Really, really wicked?


----------



## Ringel05 (May 31, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


The reason flat ceiling paint is used is it's formulated to hide imperfections not to mention it splatters less than wall paint.  Right now I'm really sore and exhausted and I only painted 2/3s of the great room (13' X 26'), on top of the heavier work I did yesterday and the fact I'm 1500' above where I live in Roswell..........  Thank God I'm getting help tomorrow to lay the floor.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 1, 2019)

Saturday morning!

How about something a little more modern?...Ren and Stimpy.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## SeaGal (Jun 1, 2019)

Just wanted to drop in and say hi all! 




Ringel05 said:


> Oh and I somehow missed it when we bought the house, one of the bedrooms is painted in semi-gloss....... walls and ceiling........  Who paints bedroom walls and ceilings in semi-gloss......?
> That means sanding the entire room, painting on a primer coat then putting on the finish paint........



Not sure that the finish matters, does it?   As long as the new paint is the same base as the old - water base or oil-base.  I've painted over semi-gloss latex with flat or eggshell latex with out problem.  Can't paint latex over oil but oil will cover latex.  Oil-based paints come in flat too, don't they?...seems that would be easier than sanding.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 1, 2019)

SeaGal said:


> Just wanted to drop in and say hi all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The glossier the paint the less likely a lesser gloss will stick to it, I've seen the results of that, the paint just peeled off in huge sections.  You can still find oil based paints outside of an art store??!!!


----------



## SeaGal (Jun 1, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> SeaGal said:
> 
> 
> > Just wanted to drop in and say hi all!
> ...



Hmmm...good question.   I bought some just 2 years ago to paint a built in bathroom cabinet that had been painted in the 70's with oil base and latex just would not stick.  At a True Value, I think, not sure.  I don't know why that wouldn't work on walls as well when covering another oil-base.  (the fumes are bad and so is clean-up)

Anyway, I'm not a professional painter but have done a fair amount of interior painting and have never had latex over latex peel off - even matte over semi-gloss.  Just hoping to save you the effort of sanding an entire room plus ceiling!    (short of volunteering to pack up brushes and rollers and take a long road trip)


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 1, 2019)

SeaGal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > SeaGal said:
> ...


Did remodeling and new construction for years, did my share of painting, I'll take the correct path just to ensure there are no problems down the road.


----------



## SeaGal (Jun 1, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> SeaGal said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


----------



## SeaGal (Jun 1, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Did remodeling and new construction for years, did my share of painting, I'll take the correct path just to ensure there are no problems down the road.



Never intended to suggest otherwise. 

Was just asking.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 1, 2019)

SeaGal said:


> Just wanted to drop in and say hi all!
> 
> Hey SeaGal.  Good to hear from you.  Hope all is well with you.


----------



## Sbiker (Jun 1, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



In Soviet Union Lenin was "A Great Teacher" and so on, I remember many books for children, how Lenin was good and so on...
Now they tell about "his evil eyes", his "cruelty" and so on and on...
As I read about real Lenin - he is just an etalon of self-made man. He wanted career - and he made, what he wanted! Good example to be the same, I think... But to live a bit more than he...


----------



## Sbiker (Jun 1, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Got a call out of the blue yesterday from a guy I used to work with.  How'd he get my number? He was looking through some old stuff and thought he'd try the one he had.  Now, I don't mind old buddies contacting me but after a short conversation I couldn't help but notice he'd make out really well in the USMB Rubber Room.  Or maybe on a conspiracy theory forum.  I'm not entirely sure I want this level of crazy in my life right now.  He used to be a nice enough guy but after the conversation yesterday...I don't know.
> My daughter called with a new dilemma to share.  My older granddaughter broke up with her boyfriend.  He wants understand why but the girl doesn't really have any answers.  So he showed up last night at the daughter's place determined to camp on the front porch until the granddaughter spoke with him.  My daughter is a soft touch but I'm pretty sure the neighbors will have called the cops to get the kid removed.  "True love" at 17 is such a drama!



It's a terrible.. What would my daughter do, when she will grow up to 17?


----------



## Sbiker (Jun 1, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



When I'm getting older, I'm trying to stay away from any house-repair activity more and more. At least to get some beer just to start do something in house...


----------



## peach174 (Jun 1, 2019)

Hey everybody !
I've been very busy lately.
Too many things, not enough time in the day to do it all. 
I hope every one's doing well.
I'm praying for the people who are under the tornado and flood areas .
I have many relative's on my mom's side who live in OK. and AR.
Talked to all of them and they are all safe and sound.
A few have farmlands under water. Bad for crops this year.

I was talking to Mr. P this morning and we were talking about how people who hear a tornado for the first time say it sounds like a freight train.
I said to Mr. P that tornadoes have been around for a lot longer than freight trains.
So shouldn't it be, freight trains sounds like tornado's.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 1, 2019)

peach174 said:


> Hey everybody !
> I've been very busy lately.
> Too many things, not enough time in the day to do it all.
> I hope every one's doing well.
> ...



I have experienced and heard tornadoes and freight train doesn't come to mind at all.  We too have friends and family in Texas, Oklahoma, Kansas, and Arkansas and the floods and storms have been devastating.  Even Albuquerque is currently under a severe thunderstorm watch but at the moment all I see out my office window is blue skies and bright sunshine.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 1, 2019)

peach174 said:


> Hey everybody !
> I've been very busy lately.
> Too many things, not enough time in the day to do it all.
> I hope every one's doing well.
> ...



I have experienced and heard tornadoes and freight train doesn't come to mind at all.  We too have friends and family in Texas, Oklahoma, Kansas, and Arkansas and the floods and storms have been devastating.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 1, 2019)

A friend of a friend says she took this photo and it absolutely isn't photoshopped:


----------



## peach174 (Jun 1, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey everybody !
> ...



I have and I think they sound like a freight train.
I think it's where your at when hearing a freight train. When it sounds like that, it's when heard farther away. Not at the crossings when it's slower.
We hear them out here in willowlakes  7 miles from Benson and it does sound like a tornado.

Listen to them from a distance and it does.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 1, 2019)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I guess the low rumble could be much the same.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 1, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I don't want to buy this sound so listen to the 2nd one from the top at this link.
Freight train Sounds | Download Freight train Sound Effects


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 1, 2019)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Pretty close.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 1, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



That's what we all hear when we step outside our homes when a train passes Benson.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 1, 2019)

Now I am wasted......  Even though the young man who showed up did 90% of the work.  He took up the carpeting and pulled all the remaining baseboard while I set up to lay the flooring.  The great room is basically done and he'll show up tomorrow with another guy to finish the rest that way I only have to supervise.  Oh to be in my mid 20s again......


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 1, 2019)

Oh and the first thing we did was disconnect the ugly 70s wood stove and stuck it out back for now.  It's for sale.......


----------



## peach174 (Jun 1, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Oh and the first thing we did was disconnect the ugly 70s wood stove and stuck it out back for now.  It's for sale.......



Good luck with that one.
We had to give ours away and that took quite some time even for free.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 1, 2019)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and the first thing we did was disconnect the ugly 70s wood stove and stuck it out back for now.  It's for sale.......
> ...


Yeah, kinda what I thought.  We do have a ReStore in town, betcha they'd take it.......


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 1, 2019)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Got a call out of the blue yesterday from a guy I used to work with.  How'd he get my number? He was looking through some old stuff and thought he'd try the one he had.  Now, I don't mind old buddies contacting me but after a short conversation I couldn't help but notice he'd make out really well in the USMB Rubber Room.  Or maybe on a conspiracy theory forum.  I'm not entirely sure I want this level of crazy in my life right now.  He used to be a nice enough guy but after the conversation yesterday...I don't know.
> ...


It's tough to tell what any particular child might do as they mature.  Teenagers are notoriously  difficult because they insist that they are adults but are really poorly equipped to be adults.  Best most of us can do is let them become themselves and be there to help pick up the pieces when they make mistakes.  Believe me, they will make mistakes.  How old is your daughter now, Sbiker?  Do you only have one daughter?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 1, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> A friend of a friend says she took this photo and it absolutely isn't photoshopped:


A hand!  I see a hand!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 1, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Oh and the first thing we did was disconnect the ugly 70s wood stove and stuck it out back for now.  It's for sale.......


Got a picture?  How much?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 1, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I love the ReStore Store!  I've managed to decorate most of what I've gotten done in my cabin for pennies on the dollar.  The living room is floored with Kahrs industrial flooring in red oak.  Got it all for $100.  The tiles for the kitchen backsplash and the heat sink behind the wood stove cost me $10 a box.  They usually run about $70 per box up here.  Of course, you have to go often enough to nail the good deals or not need anything too demanding.  I buy bathtubs for my goats' water for $10 each.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 1, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and the first thing we did was disconnect the ugly 70s wood stove and stuck it out back for now.  It's for sale.......
> ...


Not yet but wouldn't shipping up to you cost an arm and a leg?


----------



## beautress (Jun 1, 2019)

Sad news, folks. My dear friend EJ is in hospice. Unbeknownst to me, his cancer spread to his brain. I just got back from the hospital about a half hour ago. They have placed a "DNR" (do not resuscitate) placque on door. Today, I drove over to his house to check on him because he didn't answer his phone for a couple of days since I took him his last dinner. Fridays he just always goes out with the boys, so I wasn't too worried when I left two messages on his phone. Today, he hadn't called back, so I went over. He sat in his chair, but couldn't speak to me. I made every effort to call his recently-retired town fire chief son, but couldn't get through. So I called the Fire Department to get his phone number, which they cannot apparently by law give out. When I was crying that his father may have had a stroke due to his failure to speak, but tried to, they said they'd get the message to him, but they were sending out an ambulance. I protested his son needed to know, but they said it had to be done, because it was an emergency. Well, I followed the ambulance to the hospital, and his son and daughter-in-law got there a minute or two later. EJ by this time was pretty unhappy, but was only able to squeak out a moan. I stayed till 10 o'clock, and then had to leave as his daughter in law was staying the night, and we decided that if I went home and got back early, we could share watch responsibilities. So here I am, and I want to again thank Foxfyre for putting EJ on the prayer list here, and what a kindness that was of her. If EJ makes it through the night, it will be a miracle, but unless I get a call, I'm calling it a night. I will be praying for a while and may not be back here for at least a day, depending on the time he passes. He cannot swallow, he is suspended from all eating and drinking, and the last meal I know that he had was the little one I made for him Thursday night and delivered. He spilt his sweet tea, and all the ice. I thought he was just a little bit clumsy, but apparently, that's also the last thing he drank, and not much of it at that. When I went home, I did as much straightening and cleaning the kitchen as I could, thinking he was just sleepy. I hadn't a clue what was really going on. He was going through a final process. He has been so dear to me. If he doesn't make it through all this, he will be sorely missed.

Good night, everybody, and God bless.


----------



## SeaGal (Jun 2, 2019)

beautress said:


> Sad news, folks. My dear friend EJ is in hospice. Unbeknownst to me, his cancer spread to his brain. I just got back from the hospital about a half hour ago. They have placed a "DNR" (do not resuscitate) placque on door. Today, I drove over to his house to check on him because he didn't answer his phone for a couple of days since I took him his last dinner. Fridays he just always goes out with the boys, so I wasn't too worried when I left two messages on his phone. Today, he hadn't called back, so I went over. He sat in his chair, but couldn't speak to me. I made every effort to call his recently-retired town fire chief son, but couldn't get through. So I called the Fire Department to get his phone number, which they cannot apparently by law give out. When I was crying that his father may have had a stroke due to his failure to speak, but tried to, they said they'd get the message to him, but they were sending out an ambulance. I protested his son needed to know, but they said it had to be done, because it was an emergency. Well, I followed the ambulance to the hospital, and his son and daughter-in-law got there a minute or two later. EJ by this time was pretty unhappy, but was only able to squeak out a moan. I stayed till 10 o'clock, and then had to leave as his daughter in law was staying the night, and we decided that if I went home and got back early, we could share watch responsibilities. So here I am, and I want to again thank Foxfyre for putting EJ on the prayer list here, and what a kindness that was of her. If EJ makes it through the night, it will be a miracle, but unless I get a call, I'm calling it a night. I will be praying for a while and may not be back here for at least a day, depending on the time he passes. He cannot swallow, he is suspended from all eating and drinking, and the last meal I know that he had was the little one I made for him Thursday night and delivered. He spilt his sweet tea, and all the ice. I thought he was just a little bit clumsy, but apparently, that's also the last thing he drank, and not much of it at that. When I went home, I did as much straightening and cleaning the kitchen as I could, thinking he was just sleepy. I hadn't a clue what was really going on. He was going through a final process. He has been so dear to me. If he doesn't make it through all this, he will be sorely missed.
> 
> Good night, everybody, and God bless.



Am so sorry to read this. God Bless you for showing such care and concern for your dear friend.  Knowing he will be relieved of the burden of pain and immobility, knowing you were there for him will hopefully bring you some small measure of comfort during the days ahead.


----------



## SeaGal (Jun 2, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> SeaGal said:
> 
> 
> > Just wanted to drop in and say hi all!
> ...



Thank you Foxfyre!  It's been awhile for sure.  In the past year we've had a move to the coast (still haven't made the decision to sell inland house, letting daughter rent it for now).  I enjoy our new community - keeping busy with kayaking, fishing, painting. writing bad poetry and reading marginally entertaining novels at 3:30 am because sound sleep is somewhat illusive. 

Hubby has end-stage copd, so please add him to your prayer list.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 2, 2019)

beautress said:


> Sad news, folks. My dear friend EJ is in hospice. Unbeknownst to me, his cancer spread to his brain. I just got back from the hospital about a half hour ago. They have placed a "DNR" (do not resuscitate) placque on door. Today, I drove over to his house to check on him because he didn't answer his phone for a couple of days since I took him his last dinner. Fridays he just always goes out with the boys, so I wasn't too worried when I left two messages on his phone. Today, he hadn't called back, so I went over. He sat in his chair, but couldn't speak to me. I made every effort to call his recently-retired town fire chief son, but couldn't get through. So I called the Fire Department to get his phone number, which they cannot apparently by law give out. When I was crying that his father may have had a stroke due to his failure to speak, but tried to, they said they'd get the message to him, but they were sending out an ambulance. I protested his son needed to know, but they said it had to be done, because it was an emergency. Well, I followed the ambulance to the hospital, and his son and daughter-in-law got there a minute or two later. EJ by this time was pretty unhappy, but was only able to squeak out a moan. I stayed till 10 o'clock, and then had to leave as his daughter in law was staying the night, and we decided that if I went home and got back early, we could share watch responsibilities. So here I am, and I want to again thank Foxfyre for putting EJ on the prayer list here, and what a kindness that was of her. If EJ makes it through the night, it will be a miracle, but unless I get a call, I'm calling it a night. I will be praying for a while and may not be back here for at least a day, depending on the time he passes. He cannot swallow, he is suspended from all eating and drinking, and the last meal I know that he had was the little one I made for him Thursday night and delivered. He spilt his sweet tea, and all the ice. I thought he was just a little bit clumsy, but apparently, that's also the last thing he drank, and not much of it at that. When I went home, I did as much straightening and cleaning the kitchen as I could, thinking he was just sleepy. I hadn't a clue what was really going on. He was going through a final process. He has been so dear to me. If he doesn't make it through all this, he will be sorely missed.
> 
> Good night, everybody, and God bless.



If it is his time, a blessing for it to be relatively quick.  But praying for the best possible outcome.  At least he had some good long months.  Thank you for being a good friend to someone in need.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 2, 2019)

SeaGal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SeaGal said:
> ...



Will do Seagal.  Sorry to hear of your husband though medical science has advanced so much.  My Uncle Ed lived with advanced stage COPD for about 20 years dying at age 90 a couple of years ago.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 2, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > A friend of a friend says she took this photo and it absolutely isn't photoshopped:
> ...



I know.  A remarkably detailed hand down to a very well shaped thumbnail.  Amazing actually.


----------



## SeaGal (Jun 2, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> SeaGal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



That's comforting to hear - and he's got good doctors.

He got so bad so quickly that it scares us but I keep telling him he'll probably outlive me!...I also encourage him to start living like he's going to live, not like he's going to die.

It's a debilitating disease despite that his other health factors are excellent.  I cringe when I see young folks smoking - smoking for 30 years and fighting forest fires for over 30 made a deadly cocktail for lung damage.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 2, 2019)

SeaGal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SeaGal said:
> ...



Yes, Uncle Ed was a smoker before his diagnosis forced him to quit.  And it is a debilitating disease and it is a real pain dragging an oxygen tank with you everywhere you go.  But at least they have made even that more manageable and less restrictive.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 2, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Did Ernie S. post yesterday?  Or did I dream it?
> ...


Yeah, I'm still alive and doing fairly well. Life here is crazy as usual. I'm putting in a lot of time to business matters and my hobbies.
Doc Holliday's keeps growing and remaining profitable. We are days away from signing a contract to buy the building we lease. We have a commitment from the owner, secured financing and a positive appraisal. All that remains is up to the lawyers to agree on the wording of the final contract.
Dealing with lawyers, bankers architects and contractors always has delays, but at least everyone agrees in principle.
The plan is to add on to the building and install a kitchen and we already have a few appliances on hand.
Yesterday, we held a benefit for The Lighthouse, a local shelter for battered women. I cooked my world famous Boston Butt that as usual left me exhausted and off my sleep schedule. The whole process takes between 17 and 20 hours, so it tends to kick the crap out of this nearly 70 year old body, but I love to do it and love to support such a worthy cause.
We were able to raise over 2 grand and packed out the house on a Saturday afternoon.
I'll try to check in more regularly in the futyre. Miss you all!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 2, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Well at least we know Ernie is alive... He was pretty buggered up for awhile if my remember is working properly... Who knows, maybe he cut his hair and started a church or sumthin...


Cut my hair??? Well maybe one or 2...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 2, 2019)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Well we've missed you.  Glad things are still going well for you.  I look at your Doc Holliday's website now and then and wondered how you were doing.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 2, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I personally am doing pretty damned good for being near 70 but if I knew I'd live this long, I'd have taken better care of myself. The knee is about 70% and the muscles are still a bit weal. I can get around without a cane but I don't take long walks very often. 
The bar is a source of pride. We have a great staff offer vacation and health insurance just like a real business LOL
Bars are not a real high profit business plan. We hover around 10 to 12% profit margin and have be in the black every one of our 64 months since opening the doors.
Since we opened up in February of 2014, 23 other bars have opened up here in Foley. 21 are no longer in business and the other 2 are just hanging on. One is barely in the black after about 8 months and the other is owned by a local real estate guy who just runs it because he can't find a tenant who can run the business and pay the rent. He doesn't particularly care if he makes a profit.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 2, 2019)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



That's probably because Doc Hollidays is more like a community center than a bar maybe?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 2, 2019)

Well Ernie S. your lookin purty damn good, heavy on the damn part... If I wasn't so damn lazy my hair would look similar... 
Congratulation's on Doc's... I would bet a dollar to a donut that you make it sound easier than it actually is... Running a small business is not for the faint of heart... 
Take care and sleep well when you get the chance...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 2, 2019)

And it's a real treat to have Peach, Ernie, and Seagal back in the Coffee Shop this last few days.  All have been missed persons.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 2, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Oh, don't I know it!  I've been looking for a nice wood burning cookstove forever.  Buying on line or from a dealer means hundreds in freight costs.  Any time a decent one shows up on Craigslist, it's gone within milliseconds.  The are very popular up here.  I believe that my patience will pay off eventually.  If all else fails, I'll wait until my SIL ETS's and have them include one in their household goods shipment.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 2, 2019)

beautress said:


> Sad news, folks. My dear friend EJ is in hospice. Unbeknownst to me, his cancer spread to his brain. I just got back from the hospital about a half hour ago. They have placed a "DNR" (do not resuscitate) placque on door. Today, I drove over to his house to check on him because he didn't answer his phone for a couple of days since I took him his last dinner. Fridays he just always goes out with the boys, so I wasn't too worried when I left two messages on his phone. Today, he hadn't called back, so I went over. He sat in his chair, but couldn't speak to me. I made every effort to call his recently-retired town fire chief son, but couldn't get through. So I called the Fire Department to get his phone number, which they cannot apparently by law give out. When I was crying that his father may have had a stroke due to his failure to speak, but tried to, they said they'd get the message to him, but they were sending out an ambulance. I protested his son needed to know, but they said it had to be done, because it was an emergency. Well, I followed the ambulance to the hospital, and his son and daughter-in-law got there a minute or two later. EJ by this time was pretty unhappy, but was only able to squeak out a moan. I stayed till 10 o'clock, and then had to leave as his daughter in law was staying the night, and we decided that if I went home and got back early, we could share watch responsibilities. So here I am, and I want to again thank Foxfyre for putting EJ on the prayer list here, and what a kindness that was of her. If EJ makes it through the night, it will be a miracle, but unless I get a call, I'm calling it a night. I will be praying for a while and may not be back here for at least a day, depending on the time he passes. He cannot swallow, he is suspended from all eating and drinking, and the last meal I know that he had was the little one I made for him Thursday night and delivered. He spilt his sweet tea, and all the ice. I thought he was just a little bit clumsy, but apparently, that's also the last thing he drank, and not much of it at that. When I went home, I did as much straightening and cleaning the kitchen as I could, thinking he was just sleepy. I hadn't a clue what was really going on. He was going through a final process. He has been so dear to me. If he doesn't make it through all this, he will be sorely missed.
> 
> Good night, everybody, and God bless.


Condolences, beautress!  My daughter's stepmom died of brain cancer two summers ago.  She deteriorated over a period of time until she wasn't even there anymore.  So sorry about your friend but I feel the best would be to wish him a swift and painless passing.  I'm more interested in how you are getting on with your grief and sorrow.  Hugs, Sweetie!  All the best to you.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 2, 2019)

SeaGal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SeaGal said:
> ...


I'm going to do my best to send positive thoughts and vibes to your hubby, Seagal.  My he have a peaceful and happy life yet.  You take care of yourself, too.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 2, 2019)

Getting old is certainly not for the fainthearted, I will agree.  Right now I deal with soul-crushing pain pretty much all day, every day.  I am not a fan of surgery but if a hip replacement will help, I am willing to give it a try.  I have at least one appointment every week this month.  First up, my last will and testament and a medical power of attorney.  My partner questions why I might want my will in order...duh!  While we all hope surgery goes well, shit happens.  I've always been a good scout, always prepared (as best I can be).  Then come a dentist appointment.  I have to make sure that all possibility of infection is minimized because they will begin administering immuno-depressants about two weeks prior to surgery.  A full physical and a couple of other routine maintenance checks round out the agenda.
Unfortunately, my daughter is dealing with some family issues and will be unable to come over to help me with my convalescence.  Fortunately, my brother just retired from his 35 year teaching career.  Mostly I need help with the critters, as far as I know.  I've done a lot of research about the surgery and recovery, it should be doable but I am not what I used to be and may encounter difficulties I do not anticipate.
In the meantime, I am still climbing up and down ladders and crew stairs.  I am not looking forward to light duty because I will have to come in during the day, bucking rush hour traffic for over 50 miles, both ways.  I actually like working graves for many reasons.  The staff at the University has asked me again to come back to teach.  They have been unable to find anyone who can communicate using layman's terms as well as I can.  I had lunch with a former colleague a couple of weeks ago and he mentioned that I am quite the legend...and they need help.  Flattery is nice and I might be tempted if I get accustomed to dealing with the traffic.  
Apologies for rambling.  I am feeling very deeply how others are suffering, like beautress' friend, Mrs R, Gracie, et.al.  
Take care of yourselves.


----------



## beautress (Jun 2, 2019)

SeaGal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SeaGal said:
> ...


That's what happened to EJ. He was a county volunteer fireman for 44 years and was a smoker until I mentioned he was flirting with disaster when lighting up a suicide stick after being diagnosed with lung cancer. He at first didn't cotton to it, but after chemo started, he lost his appetite for smoking. When I went to feed his dogs today, I tossed 2 near-empty packs of chewing tobacco. They looked old as the hills, but I hadn't seen chewing tobacco merchandised in an aluminum-foiled sandwich baggie before. That stuff is associated with brain cancer as it works its damage in the mouth and spreads upward from there. 

We don't know if EJ will live or die. His daughter in law thinks he has one week at tops, but that was said before he got mad about being attached to a tube in every orifice of his body. At least his fire's back. Modern medicine has come a long way in combatting lung cancer, but I don't know what to think now.


----------



## beautress (Jun 2, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Getting old is certainly not for the fainthearted, I will agree.  Right now I deal with soul-crushing pain pretty much all day, every day.  I am not a fan of surgery but if a hip replacement will help, I am willing to give it a try.  I have at least one appointment every week this month.  First up, my last will and testament and a medical power of attorney.  My partner questions why I might want my will in order...duh!  While we all hope surgery goes well, shit happens.  I've always been a good scout, always prepared (as best I can be).  Then come a dentist appointment.  I have to make sure that all possibility of infection is minimized because they will begin administering immuno-depressants about two weeks prior to surgery.  A full physical and a couple of other routine maintenance checks round out the agenda.
> Unfortunately, my daughter is dealing with some family issues and will be unable to come over to help me with my convalescence.  Fortunately, my brother just retired from his 35 year teaching career.  Mostly I need help with the critters, as far as I know.  I've done a lot of research about the surgery and recovery, it should be doable but I am not what I used to be and may encounter difficulties I do not anticipate.
> In the meantime, I am still climbing up and down ladders and crew stairs.  I am not looking forward to light duty because I will have to come in during the day, bucking rush hour traffic for over 50 miles, both ways.  I actually like working graves for many reasons.  The staff at the University has asked me again to come back to teach.  They have been unable to find anyone who can communicate using layman's terms as well as I can.  I had lunch with a former colleague a couple of weeks ago and he mentioned that I am quite the legend...and they need help.  Flattery is nice and I might be tempted if I get accustomed to dealing with the traffic.
> Apologies for rambling.  I am feeling very deeply how others are suffering, like beautress' friend, Mrs R, Gracie, et.al.
> Take care of yourselves.


Your life could change after hip replacement surgery, gallant warrior. The best of good wishes to your fight with bone and joint issues.


----------



## beautress (Jun 2, 2019)

Ernie S. said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Well at least we know Ernie is alive... He was pretty buggered up for awhile if my remember is working properly... Who knows, maybe he cut his hair and started a church or sumthin...
> ...


Mr. Ernie!!! Good to see you. I used to be freedombecki, but forgot a password. I asked about you when I got back here. My husband died 3 years ago this month, and it looks like I'm going to lose someone I was becoming very fond of to lung and brain cancer. We won't know for a week or two.


----------



## beautress (Jun 2, 2019)

On a lighter note...


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 2, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


We try to be that, and adult day care. We have a crew in every morning of guys in their 70's and 80's who's wives want them out of their hair for a couple hours.
After work, we have nurses, accountants, lawyers, doctors carpenters and welders come in for a couple and evenings we get people who just want to socialize and not get hit on and harassed. We're no drama for the most part and when there is a problem, it's handled quietly and quickly. Since we've been open, the fight has gotten down on the floor just once and it was this old man who took the 30 year old down and put him right to sleep.
It feels good to know I still have the moves, though I'm real glad I don't have to prove it very often.
The other part of our success is we went in knowing how hard it would be to own a bar AND we knew how to run one. Most everyone else that has tried since we opened shared one trait. They were all good at drinking. You can't survive long in this business if you are your own best customer.


----------



## beautress (Jun 2, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Sad news, folks. My dear friend EJ is in hospice. Unbeknownst to me, his cancer spread to his brain. I just got back from the hospital about a half hour ago. They have placed a "DNR" (do not resuscitate) placque on door. Today, I drove over to his house to check on him because he didn't answer his phone for a couple of days since I took him his last dinner. Fridays he just always goes out with the boys, so I wasn't too worried when I left two messages on his phone. Today, he hadn't called back, so I went over. He sat in his chair, but couldn't speak to me. I made every effort to call his recently-retired town fire chief son, but couldn't get through. So I called the Fire Department to get his phone number, which they cannot apparently by law give out. When I was crying that his father may have had a stroke due to his failure to speak, but tried to, they said they'd get the message to him, but they were sending out an ambulance. I protested his son needed to know, but they said it had to be done, because it was an emergency. Well, I followed the ambulance to the hospital, and his son and daughter-in-law got there a minute or two later. EJ by this time was pretty unhappy, but was only able to squeak out a moan. I stayed till 10 o'clock, and then had to leave as his daughter in law was staying the night, and we decided that if I went home and got back early, we could share watch responsibilities. So here I am, and I want to again thank Foxfyre for putting EJ on the prayer list here, and what a kindness that was of her. If EJ makes it through the night, it will be a miracle, but unless I get a call, I'm calling it a night. I will be praying for a while and may not be back here for at least a day, depending on the time he passes. He cannot swallow, he is suspended from all eating and drinking, and the last meal I know that he had was the little one I made for him Thursday night and delivered. He spilt his sweet tea, and all the ice. I thought he was just a little bit clumsy, but apparently, that's also the last thing he drank, and not much of it at that. When I went home, I did as much straightening and cleaning the kitchen as I could, thinking he was just sleepy. I hadn't a clue what was really going on. He was going through a final process. He has been so dear to me. If he doesn't make it through all this, he will be sorely missed.
> ...


Thanks, gallantwarrior. When you start outliving your parents, a brother, a baby sister, and it starts to look like you're gong to outlive your children, tears well up. That's when I start producing 10 quilt tops a month like last month. Right now, I'm numb, a little tired, and my wrist hurts, so I'm gonna turn in for the evening. Thanks for posting back when you vacationed in Japan. I did a lot of looking up of the places you went to see what they looked like. I enjoyed the vicarious tour. Lovely goodnight, everybody.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 2, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Well Ernie S. your lookin purty damn good, heavy on the damn part... If I wasn't so damn lazy my hair would look similar...
> Congratulation's on Doc's... I would bet a dollar to a donut that you make it sound easier than it actually is... Running a small business is not for the faint of heart...
> Take care and sleep well when you get the chance...


Oh it isn't easy, but we have hired a remarkable staff that we delegate to. Gigi runs event planning, Tanya orders beer and liquor and 2 people do most of the promotion. My partners manage the bar and I fix stuff. You'd be surprised how much you can save if you don't have to call in a technician every time the AC stops or an exhaust fan needs replacing.
The biggest added expense in the recent past has been that due to taking on our staff as regular employees instead of as independent contractors, we now have to deal with state and local payroll taxes, unemployment and workers' comp. We have an accounting firm that keeps the books all legal like.

I should add that our bank does not lend money to bars but was so impresses with our steady growth, our business plan and our attention to detail in our loan proposal that they made an exception.
Next order of business is to get the contractor in to pour the pad for the addition and then coordinate knocking out the wall, erecting the steel to close in and repaving the parking lot so we can be back in business after only a couple of days down time.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 2, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition and for positive trend to continue.
BigBlackDog aka BBD for healing and wellness
GallantWarrior for pain relief and healing,
Ringel for healing and Mrs. R facing serious health challenges in difficult transition
Beautress's and her friend EJ.
Seagal and Mr. Seagal.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we hope they do.


----------



## Sbiker (Jun 3, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I remember myself at 17 - it was very expressive. My daughter is now 13, I think, I have only 1-2 years of silent life and than would see )) Yeah, it's my single daughter, all other children are sons.


----------



## Sbiker (Jun 3, 2019)

Ernie S. said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Well Ernie S. your lookin purty damn good, heavy on the damn part... If I wasn't so damn lazy my hair would look similar...
> ...



Sound great! I like to visit bars and drink different drinks too! 

Some of my friends are a owners of different pubs, and it's very convenient!


----------



## SeaGal (Jun 3, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> I'm going to do my best to send positive thoughts and vibes to your hubby, Seagal.  My he have a peaceful and happy life yet.  You take care of yourself, too.



So heartwarming gallant...thank you dearly.  Our 50th anniversary is in a couple of months.  We're having a small celebration with just family.  Met when we were only 14.

We both feel blessed and that life is good - we take our pleasures in smaller ways now.  Grandchildren, sunset golf cart rides, an evening Crown and coke (him, not me, I prefer wine) 

...and bask in the warmth of good wishes.  Thank you.


----------



## SeaGal (Jun 3, 2019)

beautress said:


> That's what happened to EJ. He was a county volunteer fireman for 44 years and was a smoker until I mentioned he was flirting with disaster when lighting up a suicide stick after being diagnosed with lung cancer. He at first didn't cotton to it, but after chemo started, he lost his appetite for smoking. When I went to feed his dogs today, I tossed 2 near-empty packs of chewing tobacco. They looked old as the hills, but I hadn't seen chewing tobacco merchandised in an aluminum-foiled sandwich baggie before. That stuff is associated with brain cancer as it works its damage in the mouth and spreads upward from there.
> 
> We don't know if EJ will live or die. His daughter in law thinks he has one week at tops, but that was said before he got mad about being attached to a tube in every orifice of his body. At least his fire's back. Modern medicine has come a long way in combatting lung cancer, but I don't know what to think now.



I'm surprised hubby doesn't have lung cancer.  He quit smoking some years ago with the aid of over the counter e-cigs.  However, his condition drastically worsened in a very short time and we suspect that the e-cigs may have contributed to irreversible lung damage.  They have been known to cause 'popcorn lung' -  which we did not know at the time because it was early in the e-cig phase.


----------



## SeaGal (Jun 3, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Getting old is certainly not for the fainthearted, I will agree.  Right now I deal with soul-crushing pain pretty much all day, every day.  I am not a fan of surgery but if a hip replacement will help, I am willing to give it a try.  I have at least one appointment every week this month.  First up, my last will and testament and a medical power of attorney.  My partner questions why I might want my will in order...duh!  While we all hope surgery goes well, shit happens.  I've always been a good scout, always prepared (as best I can be).  Then come a dentist appointment.  I have to make sure that all possibility of infection is minimized because they will begin administering immuno-depressants about two weeks prior to surgery.  A full physical and a couple of other routine maintenance checks round out the agenda.
> Unfortunately, my daughter is dealing with some family issues and will be unable to come over to help me with my convalescence.  Fortunately, my brother just retired from his 35 year teaching career.  Mostly I need help with the critters, as far as I know.  I've done a lot of research about the surgery and recovery, it should be doable but I am not what I used to be and may encounter difficulties I do not anticipate.
> In the meantime, I am still climbing up and down ladders and crew stairs.  I am not looking forward to light duty because I will have to come in during the day, bucking rush hour traffic for over 50 miles, both ways.  I actually like working graves for many reasons.  The staff at the University has asked me again to come back to teach.  They have been unable to find anyone who can communicate using layman's terms as well as I can.  I had lunch with a former colleague a couple of weeks ago and he mentioned that I am quite the legend...and they need help.  Flattery is nice and I might be tempted if I get accustomed to dealing with the traffic.
> Apologies for rambling.  I am feeling very deeply how others are suffering, like beautress' friend, Mrs R, Gracie, et.al.
> Take care of yourselves.



I know several people who have benefitted greatly from hip replacement surgery - but you must follow post surgery instructions!    It's difficult to recuperate when you have animals to care for - I hope your brother can help...can the critters go to a temporary home?...can you go to a temporary home?  lol, just kidding.

One of the waves of the future in education is the virtual classroom - teaching via skype.  How's your internet connection?  

Whatever you decide to do - I wish you the best.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 3, 2019)

Hombre is facing a full hip replacement and has been putting it off.  His pain levels are far below what GW has been describing though but then he isn't as active as GW so can rest the hip more too.  But usually it is the intractable pain that convinces somebody to go ahead and have the surgery.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 3, 2019)

I was going to put this on beautress 's quilting thread but thought it just as appropriate here where more would see it.  But I immediately thought of her when I saw it:


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 3, 2019)

beautress said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Getting old is certainly not for the fainthearted, I will agree.  Right now I deal with soul-crushing pain pretty much all day, every day.  I am not a fan of surgery but if a hip replacement will help, I am willing to give it a try.  I have at least one appointment every week this month.  First up, my last will and testament and a medical power of attorney.  My partner questions why I might want my will in order...duh!  While we all hope surgery goes well, shit happens.  I've always been a good scout, always prepared (as best I can be).  Then come a dentist appointment.  I have to make sure that all possibility of infection is minimized because they will begin administering immuno-depressants about two weeks prior to surgery.  A full physical and a couple of other routine maintenance checks round out the agenda.
> ...


I've been doing lots of research about the hip procedure.  Seems it's one of the most successful implant surgeries.  There are generally two ways you hinder recovery: either you baby the joint and don't do the strengthening exercises to facilitate healing of the muscles surrounding the joint, or you feel so much better because the persistent pain isn't there any more and you overdo things and injure the healing process.  I want and need to get better so I have already started doing pre-surgery conditioning exercises.  I'm also looking forward to hanging out with my brother for a while.  He's one of those people who can keep you laughing.  I'm sure that after the first week, I'll be able to do some things that don't require a lot of physical assertion, like cooking and such light work.  I'm trying to get a lot of things done before surgery but there is always something else needs done.  I'm looking forward to my partner acting like his usual 3-year-old spoiled brat self.  My brother has taught all grade levels and can certainly handle any crap the partner can dish.  Or, I may be totally wrong and the partner will turn on the charm.  He can be very charming if he doesn't have to sustain the charade for too long.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 3, 2019)

beautress said:


> On a lighter note...
> 
> View attachment 263608​


That meme is one of the truest I have ever seen!  LOLOLOL!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 3, 2019)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


For some odd reason, people tend to worry more about daughters than sons in western cultures.  Probably an emotional hangover from less liberated times.  13 is still a nice age but you're right about having only a few years left before your daughter wants to be her own woman.  I always wish other parents the best of luck.  You know your children will make mistakes, you just hope none are fatal.  Of course, modern times add the complication of social media and the internet, something not faced by my generation.  Well, we did have a party line telephone and bathroom walls...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 3, 2019)

SeaGal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to do my best to send positive thoughts and vibes to your hubby, Seagal.  My he have a peaceful and happy life yet.  You take care of yourself, too.
> ...


Fifty years!  I am impressed.  And nowhere is it written that small pleasures are somehow diminished pleasures.  Have a glass of wine for me some evening.  (I prefer wine, too.)


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 3, 2019)

SeaGal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Getting old is certainly not for the fainthearted, I will agree.  Right now I deal with soul-crushing pain pretty much all day, every day.  I am not a fan of surgery but if a hip replacement will help, I am willing to give it a try.  I have at least one appointment every week this month.  First up, my last will and testament and a medical power of attorney.  My partner questions why I might want my will in order...duh!  While we all hope surgery goes well, shit happens.  I've always been a good scout, always prepared (as best I can be).  Then come a dentist appointment.  I have to make sure that all possibility of infection is minimized because they will begin administering immuno-depressants about two weeks prior to surgery.  A full physical and a couple of other routine maintenance checks round out the agenda.
> ...


It's difficult to find temporary homes, or help, for livestock.  Chickens and turkeys are pretty easy because they are free range.  Just need to make sure the food and water are available even though they prefer foraging on their own account.  The goats are the problem.  They tend to be rude, headstrong, and pushy.  I'm considering getting a cattle prod to help manage them because my brother won't be here that long and I'll need to take up the chores after a few weeks.  I prefer recovery at home in my familiar environment but recognize the danger of being tempted to do too much too soon.  
My brother is planning on making the drive up through Canada and back.  He told me he was planning on driving around the country and visiting places he'd always wanted to see so he'll just make the trip up the Alcan as an adventure.  If I'm up to it, I'll try to take him out for some sight-seeing, too.  
They are really excited about my return to work on light duty.  I won't be able to work on the flight line so they are lining up several office-based projects for me.  I'll also fill in at the Operations office.  At least I'm not totally useless and can still earn my keep.  Biggest problem for me will be the change in hours.  Except for a few short stints, I have worked graveyard shift for over 20 years.  Now, I'll be coming in on basically an 8-5, Mon-Fri schedule.  That also means fighting rush hour traffic the entire two hour commute, both ways.  That also means that my two-hour commute will likely increase to three hours.  I'm going to try to negotiate better hours.
Thank  you for your best wishes.  The CS has proven repeatedly that those best wishes, good vibes, and prayers do help.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 3, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Hombre is facing a full hip replacement and has been putting it off.  His pain levels are far below what GW has been describing though but then he isn't as active as GW so can rest the hip more too.  But usually it is the intractable pain that convinces somebody to go ahead and have the surgery.


I'll let you know how it works out.  I have 7 weeks before this happens, provided everything goes smoothly.  I'm pretty nervous, you might be able to tell that.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 3, 2019)

Arrgghh!  This cat is driving me nuts!  I know she's loving on me but she's overflowing onto my keyboard.  I have to keep going back and correcting the mess she's helping me make.  And I feel like a total heel when I have to push her away.  She's old, infirm, and really emotionally needy.  Poor thing!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 3, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Hombre is facing a full hip replacement and has been putting it off.  His pain levels are far below what GW has been describing though but then he isn't as active as GW so can rest the hip more too.  But usually it is the intractable pain that convinces somebody to go ahead and have the surgery.
> ...



And with good cause.  But you'll be fine.  And you remain on the list.  I strongly believe in the power of prayer, positive thoughts, positive energy.  And all of the above is directed your way.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 3, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Arrgghh!  This cat is driving me nuts!  I know she's loving on me but she's overflowing onto my keyboard.  I have to keep going back and correcting the mess she's helping me make.  And I feel like a total heel when I have to push her away.  She's old, infirm, and really emotionally needy.  Poor thing!



They all get that way towards the end gallantwarrior, I'm sorry to say.
Give the love she's looking for and needs right now.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 3, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Mr. P and I will add you to our prayer list also.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 3, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > On a lighter note...
> ...


I prefer Rush Limbaugh's take on cats vs. dogs. He claims that dogs have owners, but cats have staff.


----------



## beautress (Jun 3, 2019)

Ernie S. said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


Well, my cat has very poor staff, so she sleeps a lot and doesn't have to think about her bad luck. Today, the only staff member she has was gone all morning to buy water, visit friend in hospital, and came home only to have a bad cold from spending so much time in the hospital, prolly. 

Poor kitty..   Miss Piccolo puts up with a lot. She is presently snoring off her issues on the storage dresser next to the kitchenette table.


----------



## beautress (Jun 3, 2019)

Goodness, a miracle happened at the hospital today after I left the hospital to come home with a headache and a bad cold. 

EJ is coming back to his home. After not being able to say anything, he progressed in about 48 hours to fighting words with everyone over all the annoying hydrating iv, catheter line, and one other iv medicine line. They are sending him home tomorrow with hospice workers, and he is now speaking full sentences, but can't remember much of nothing, which will also probably be over in a day or so. I'm now too sick to even visit, and with a sore throat along with the sinusitis, this probably means a three-day stint in bed with a half gallon of limeade nearby. Ugh. Don't know if I will get to see much of EJ again, unless his treatments wiped out every trace of lung cancer. Miracles seem to be popping up everywhere with people getting cured after all hope was lost. I hope EJ made the cut. Nothing is more entertaining than watching a cowboy you're fond of shooting himself in the foot at least once a day over people he knows whose names I will not remember here. Hope everybody has a good day. I have to go locate another box of tissues. Aaaa-choo!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 3, 2019)

peach174 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Arrgghh!  This cat is driving me nuts!  I know she's loving on me but she's overflowing onto my keyboard.  I have to keep going back and correcting the mess she's helping me make.  And I feel like a total heel when I have to push her away.  She's old, infirm, and really emotionally needy.  Poor thing!
> ...


I am.  I've lost loads of good fur-friends over the years but lately I have been seeing myself reflected in their struggles.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 3, 2019)

peach174 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Arrgghh!  This cat is driving me nuts!  I know she's loving on me but she's overflowing onto my keyboard.  I have to keep going back and correcting the mess she's helping me make.  And I feel like a total heel when I have to push her away.  She's old, infirm, and really emotionally needy.  Poor thing!
> ...


How have you been lately, Peach?  Mr. Peach still tooling around on his "bike"?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 3, 2019)

beautress said:


> Goodness, a miracle happened at the hospital today after I left the hospital to come home with a headache and a bad cold.
> 
> EJ is coming back to his home. After not being able to say anything, he progressed in about 48 hours to fighting words with everyone over all the annoying hydrating iv, catheter line, and one other iv medicine line. They are sending him home tomorrow with hospice workers, and he is now speaking full sentences, but can't remember much of nothing, which will also probably be over in a day or so. I'm now too sick to even visit, and with a sore throat along with the sinusitis, this probably means a three-day stint in bed with a half gallon of limeade nearby. Ugh. Don't know if I will get to see much of EJ again, unless his treatments wiped out every trace of lung cancer. Miracles seem to be popping up everywhere with people getting cured after all hope was lost. I hope EJ made the cut. Nothing is more entertaining than watching a cowboy you're fond of shooting himself in the foot at least once a day over people he knows whose names I will not remember here. Hope everybody has a good day. I have to go locate another box of tissues. Aaaa-choo!


Lots of vitamin C, and Foxy's honey and lemon draught (I add a smidge of cayenne to mine).  If cayenne doesn't seem tempting, ground cloves will help, too.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 3, 2019)

The flooring is about 2/3ds done..... kinda, sorta, still two bedrooms to do and a bunch of finish pieces to cut in then the baseboard gets installed.  The two guys that helped did a pretty decent job and will be back to finish up maybe Thursday, definitely Saturday.  I'm back in Roswell, so exhausted I took a two hour nap in my own bed, only got up because the wife woke me, worried about tornado and hail warnings in the Roswell area, we saw neither.  
Will pick up another 5' X 8' trailer tomorrow and I will move her and the kids up to Albuquerque Wednesday.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 3, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Goodness, a miracle happened at the hospital today after I left the hospital to come home with a headache and a bad cold.
> ...



Actually its a tablespoon of apple cider vinegar, a tablespoon of honey, in a cup of water so hot it must be sipped very gingerly.  I would use cinnamon instead of cayenne.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 3, 2019)

My job at the print place is changing.  I was part of a group of temp people hired to help their peak season in shipping on second shift.  I'm being moved to a non-peak position and first shift.  I'm pretty sure I'm still going through the staffing company, but it's a more permanent position, so maybe I'll get directly hired.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 3, 2019)

The lilacs and honeysuckle are in bloom pumping sweet perfume into the air.  It's the final sign that summer is here.  Fireflies (or lightening bugs as we call them here) are beginning to shimmer on the lawns and the airspace just amyard above.  It's dusk at 9:00 while the same last gloaming happens at 5:00 in December.  School's out, bicycles are oiled up and the kids are looking forward to the opening of swimming pools.

The Sprimg floods are sweeping the fallen trees from the ravines and soon boaters will benplying the river.  My beloved Pittsburgh Pirates are playing under .500 so it seems like a typical summer.  The cicadas, awake after their 17 year slumber, are rattling their bodies with a deafening din while graduation parties are on every block.

Is summer the best season?  Perhaps.  But the charms of autumn, the  barren White of winter and the delight of new blooms of spring all take a profound hold on all of us here at 40 degrees north latitude.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 3, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> The flooring is about 2/3ds done..... kinda, sorta, still two bedrooms to do and a bunch of finish pieces to cut in then the baseboard gets installed.  The two guys that helped did a pretty decent job and will be back to finish up maybe Thursday, definitely Saturday.  I'm back in Roswell, so exhausted I took a two hour nap in my own bed, only got up because the wife woke me, worried about tornado and hail warnings in the Roswell area, we saw neither.
> Will pick up another 5' X 8' trailer tomorrow and I will move her and the kids up to Albuquerque Wednesday.


Moving is so stressful.  How's the wife holding up?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 3, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> My job at the print place is changing.  I was part of a group of temp people hired to help their peak season in shipping on second shift.  I'm being moved to a non-peak position and first shift.  I'm pretty sure I'm still going through the staffing company, but it's a more permanent position, so maybe I'll get directly hired.


Good luck!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 3, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> The lilacs and honeysuckle are in bloom pumping sweet perfume into the air.  It's the final sign that summer is here.  Fireflies (or lightening bugs as we call them here) are beginning to shimmer on the lawns and the airspace just amyard above.  It's dusk at 9:00 while the same last gloaming happens at 5:00 in December.  School's out, bicycles are oiled up and the kids are looking forward to the opening of swimming pools.
> 
> The Sprimg floods are sweeping the fallen trees from the ravines and soon boaters will benplying the river.  My beloved Pittsburgh Pirates are playing under .500 so it seems like a typical summer.  The cicadas, awake after their 17 year slumber, are rattling their bodies with a deafening din while graduation parties are on every block.
> 
> Is summer the best season?  Perhaps.  But the charms of autumn, the  barren White of winter and the delight of new blooms of spring all take a profound hold on all of us here at 40 degrees north latitude.


Summer is here now, too.  All trees in bloom, yellow pollen all over.  At least I don't have to deal with the cottonwoods here.  I do enjoy each season for it's own charm, though.  No real night here, just a dusky gray between about 0300 and 0400.  By Solstice we won't have much night time at all.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 3, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> The lilacs and honeysuckle are in bloom pumping sweet perfume into the air.  It's the final sign that summer is here.  Fireflies (or lightening bugs as we call them here) are beginning to shimmer on the lawns and the airspace just amyard above.  It's dusk at 9:00 while the same last gloaming happens at 5:00 in December.  School's out, bicycles are oiled up and the kids are looking forward to the opening of swimming pools.
> 
> The Sprimg floods are sweeping the fallen trees from the ravines and soon boaters will benplying the river.  My beloved Pittsburgh Pirates are playing under .500 so it seems like a typical summer.  The cicadas, awake after their 17 year slumber, are rattling their bodies with a deafening din while graduation parties are on every block.
> 
> Is summer the best season?  Perhaps.  But the charms of autumn, the  barren White of winter and the delight of new blooms of spring all take a profound hold on all of us here at 40 degrees north latitude.



I hate the heat, so summer isn't my favorite season.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 3, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > The lilacs and honeysuckle are in bloom pumping sweet perfume into the air.  It's the final sign that summer is here.  Fireflies (or lightening bugs as we call them here) are beginning to shimmer on the lawns and the airspace just amyard above.  It's dusk at 9:00 while the same last gloaming happens at 5:00 in December.  School's out, bicycles are oiled up and the kids are looking forward to the opening of swimming pools.
> ...


Where you are I would hate the heat (and humidity), too.  Hot here is 65+ with no humidity to speak of.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 3, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The flooring is about 2/3ds done..... kinda, sorta, still two bedrooms to do and a bunch of finish pieces to cut in then the baseboard gets installed.  The two guys that helped did a pretty decent job and will be back to finish up maybe Thursday, definitely Saturday.  I'm back in Roswell, so exhausted I took a two hour nap in my own bed, only got up because the wife woke me, worried about tornado and hail warnings in the Roswell area, we saw neither.
> ...


She has her moments but as for moving she's barely able to help so I'm stuck doing the vast majority myself.  This last trip up to the house she stayed in Roswell, nothing she could have done in ABQ other than be in the way.  
The "kids" missed me (she did too), Jasper would run around the house "crying", both he and Giz would look for me and both slept on my side of the bed.  Giz in particular wanted my undivided attention when I got home which is not normal for him so yeah, they missed me.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 3, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Hopefully the relocation will help Mrs R with her ongoing treatment.  The furkids will no doubt be happier when you are home with them every day.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 4, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > The lilacs and honeysuckle are in bloom pumping sweet perfume into the air.  It's the final sign that summer is here.  Fireflies (or lightening bugs as we call them here) are beginning to shimmer on the lawns and the airspace just amyard above.  It's dusk at 9:00 while the same last gloaming happens at 5:00 in December.  School's out, bicycles are oiled up and the kids are looking forward to the opening of swimming pools.
> ...



I prefer spring and fall when we can have the windows open and don't need the furnace and don't need the air conditioner.  We are now into our hottest part of the summer usually but still haven't needed to turn on the air conditioner.  But that can't last for much longer.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 4, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition and for positive trend to continue.
BigBlackDog aka BBD for healing and wellness
GallantWarrior for pain relief and healing,
Ringel for healing and Mrs. R facing serious health challenges in difficult transition
Beautress's friend EJ for continued improvement.
Seagal and Mr. Seagal.
Beautress for wellness.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we hope they do.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 4, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Slug supporter....


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 4, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


>



Female, just saying...


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 4, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Hombre is facing a full hip replacement and has been putting it off.  His pain levels are far below what GW has been describing though but then he isn't as active as GW so can rest the hip more too.  But usually it is the intractable pain that convinces somebody to go ahead and have the surgery.
> ...



Which type of hip are you going with?  Rhino or Buffalo?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 4, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Most likely.  Less than 0.03% (1:3000) calico cats are male and when males are calico, they are sterile.  Orange tabbies are most likely male, but the incidence of female orange tabbies is higher that male calicos.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 4, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



We're in the mid to high 80s during the day here, which is more than hot enough for me to use A/C.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 4, 2019)

Mid 60s here and that's pretty hot for us.  High, broken clouds decorate a Delft blue sky.  A light breeze helps keep the bugs off and cool the sweaty brow.  
Fortunately (or not), I finally got moving on the heavy cleaning needed for my kitchen.  I've pulled the stove out and am cleaning all around, inside and out.  It feels good to get this mess cleaned up a bit.  Yesterday I washed and cleaned all the things that were stacked up next to the well that needed work.  Later I'll go out, gather them up and then put them away.  
I've decided my partner must be a demon.  He knows that Cheez-its are irresistible to me.  He also knows I'm trying to lose weight before my surgery.  So he brings a new box every week.  I've been able to forgo gobbling the entire box and usually end up throwing the things out so I won't eat them.   I know he's being kind but this is the kindness that kills.
Well, I'll finish my beverage and get back to work.  I'm doing to well with this project to slow down too much.  My hip is doing very well today, though, and I don't want to over-stress it before I get at least one project completed for the day.
Y'all have a great day.  Stay safe, stay sane...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 4, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


That's way too hot for me.  I'll bet you have killer humidity there, too.
I was in Phoenix a few years ago in August for some training.  The thermostat in the hotel wouldn't let you dial it down lower than 80.  Outside was broiling hot, the sunlight blinding, and they wouldn't let you get your room to a decent 60!


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 4, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Right now it's about 80 degrees and 55% humidity here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 4, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



We are usually in the low to mid 90's by this time of year.  But right now it is 80 and very pleasant with windows and doors open.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 4, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Two reasons why I will never move back to the south eastern parts of the country.
Cool!  "Les Miserables" is playing on PBS so I can listen while I work.  Amazing how many of the songs I know.  I've seen it on stage twice and I have the Russel Crow version on DVD.  I particularly like when Eponine, Cosette, and Marius sing "A Heart Full of Love".
les miserables trio - Bing video


----------



## Gracie (Jun 4, 2019)

Sigh. How much more can my heart take?
She had two stillborn kittens. There is one still inside, not fully formed. I took her to the vet today (she had the kittens yesterday). While ultra sounds were being done and tests run....the doc said she was concerned about ALL her kittens being dead before even being born...leukemia, she thought. So she did the test for that and...yes. She has feline leukemia. I was to take her in Friday at 8am for the surgery to remover that kitten still in her, spay her at the same time. But now? Vet doc said leukemia is 85% of cat deaths and its a horrible devastating disease and she MIGHT live 6 months to a year. Maybe. But eventually she will still die sooner rather than later and not pleasantly. So...here I had the nicest, sweetest kitty and now I have to do AGAIN what I did to Karma, Gracie, Mokie, Pretties, Charlie, FatCat. Love a furkid..only to kill them so they don't suffer.
Yes, I could keep her alive but for whom? Her...or me? Let her suffer with whatever organ the leukemia settles in or moves around on, find the funds to treat her to keep her alive.....or let her go now?
On Friday, I still plan to take her in but to get yet another blood test to MAKE SURE, then talk to the vet again and get her opinion, then decide what to do.
This sucks. Can I not have ONE THING to love me that won't die on me and leave me to be alone?


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 4, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Sigh. How much more can my heart take?
> She had two stillborn kittens. There is one still inside, not fully formed. I took her to the vet today (she had the kittens yesterday). While ultra sounds were being done and tests run....the doc said she was concerned about ALL her kittens being dead before even being born...leukemia, she thought. So she did the test for that and...yes. She has feline leukemia. I was to take her in Friday at 8am for the surgery to remover that kitten still in her, spay her at the same time. But now? Vet doc said leukemia is 85% of cat deaths and its a horrible devastating disease and she MIGHT live 6 months to a year. Maybe. But eventually she will still die sooner rather than later and not pleasantly. So...here I had the nicest, sweetest kitty and now I have to do AGAIN what I did to Karma, Gracie, Mokie, Pretties, Charlie, FatCat. Love a furkid..only to kill them so they don't suffer.
> Yes, I could keep her alive but for whom? Her...or me? Let her suffer with whatever organ the leukemia settles in or moves around on, find the funds to treat her to keep her alive.....or let her go now?
> On Friday, I still plan to take her in but to get yet another blood test to MAKE SURE, then talk to the vet again and get her opinion, then decide what to do.
> This sucks. Can I not have ONE THING to love me that won't die on me and leave me to be alone?



Hey, I've been a cat as long as you've known me.  I promise not to die on you.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 4, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Can I not have ONE THING to love me that won't die on me and leave me to be alone?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 4, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Sigh. How much more can my heart take?
> She had two stillborn kittens. There is one still inside, not fully formed. I took her to the vet today (she had the kittens yesterday). While ultra sounds were being done and tests run....the doc said she was concerned about ALL her kittens being dead before even being born...leukemia, she thought. So she did the test for that and...yes. She has feline leukemia. I was to take her in Friday at 8am for the surgery to remover that kitten still in her, spay her at the same time. But now? Vet doc said leukemia is 85% of cat deaths and its a horrible devastating disease and she MIGHT live 6 months to a year. Maybe. But eventually she will still die sooner rather than later and not pleasantly. So...here I had the nicest, sweetest kitty and now I have to do AGAIN what I did to Karma, Gracie, Mokie, Pretties, Charlie, FatCat. Love a furkid..only to kill them so they don't suffer.
> Yes, I could keep her alive but for whom? Her...or me? Let her suffer with whatever organ the leukemia settles in or moves around on, find the funds to treat her to keep her alive.....or let her go now?
> On Friday, I still plan to take her in but to get yet another blood test to MAKE SURE, then talk to the vet again and get her opinion, then decide what to do.
> This sucks. Can I not have ONE THING to love me that won't die on me and leave me to be alone?



So sorry Gracie but the vet is right.  If it is feline leukemia best not to put her through that.  I wonder why it hurts so hard to love and lose them when they can't live as long as we do.  But the love is worth the pain.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 4, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I've been pretty busy doings things around and in the house.
Trying to get everything organized also (things no longer needed thrown out) and slowly painting each room.
It's very frustrating for me to try and reconcile with the fact of what used to take a few hours in youth now takes days. ! 


Mr. P joined the Fraternal Order of Eagles motorcycle club a few months back and they get together and go out on rides for several hours every once in a while.
Then he rides almost every day just traveling around Cochise County.
Mr. P is doing pretty well, it's remarkable how he gets around having only one quarter of his heart working and having MS.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 4, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...





gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I'm also watching it.
The historical detail of the time period is very accurate , it must have been very expensive to film it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 4, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
BigBlackDog aka BBD for healing and wellness
GallantWarrior for pain relief and healing,
Beautress's friend EJ for continued improvement.
Seagal and Mr. Seagal.
Beautress for wellness.
Ringel and Mrs. R facing serious health challenges in difficult transition and for their move to go smoothly this week.
Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition and for their ailing fur friend.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we hope they do.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 5, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Sigh. How much more can my heart take?
> She had two stillborn kittens. There is one still inside, not fully formed. I took her to the vet today (she had the kittens yesterday). While ultra sounds were being done and tests run....the doc said she was concerned about ALL her kittens being dead before even being born...leukemia, she thought. So she did the test for that and...yes. She has feline leukemia. I was to take her in Friday at 8am for the surgery to remover that kitten still in her, spay her at the same time. But now? Vet doc said leukemia is 85% of cat deaths and its a horrible devastating disease and she MIGHT live 6 months to a year. Maybe. But eventually she will still die sooner rather than later and not pleasantly. So...here I had the nicest, sweetest kitty and now I have to do AGAIN what I did to Karma, Gracie, Mokie, Pretties, Charlie, FatCat. Love a furkid..only to kill them so they don't suffer.
> Yes, I could keep her alive but for whom? Her...or me? Let her suffer with whatever organ the leukemia settles in or moves around on, find the funds to treat her to keep her alive.....or let her go now?
> On Friday, I still plan to take her in but to get yet another blood test to MAKE SURE, then talk to the vet again and get her opinion, then decide what to do.
> This sucks. Can I not have ONE THING to love me that won't die on me and leave me to be alone?


Oh, Gracie!  How sad.  I've had two cats, brothers, who died of leukemia contracted because I let them outside to play.  I didn't know much about it then but learned after the first kitty succumbed.  The second lasted longer and I was even able to gain him an extra year because I had access to an experimental program at the Munich Veterinary School.  He was such a brave kitty and was very important to my daughter.  When he started going into seizures and became incontinent, I knew what had to be done.  It is NEVER easy.  My heart goes out to you.  I cannot imagine you have done anything in this life, or any other life, to deserve all the heartache and grief you have suffered.  
Even as I push this cat off my hand while I type, I will treasure her loving soul and think of you.
Lee


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 5, 2019)

peach174 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Oh, boy, howdy!  I know what you mean about how long it takes to get things done.  I've been trying to get as much done as I can before I go on "light duty".  Even as I accomplish each project the list grows longer.  For instance: I need to bottle a batch of mead.  First, I had to clean up the kitchen enough to give me space to do that (I have a very small kitchen).  Now I have to prep the bottles and equipment but before I can do that I have to get my storage shed cleared out enough to get to my equipment.  I'm still trying to clean up the shed after that big quake in November.  Plenty of stuff was knocked off shelves.  As I clear out the shed, I find things that need to be cleaned and put away again.  I did get a pile of things cleaned on Monday and I have a cart full of other things that need to be moved to where they belong.  Add to all these projects the fact that I'll have medical appointments at least once weekly up until surgery, I'm operating at full steam all the time.  And the orthopedist wanted me to start water therapy!  Some things are just not going to happen.  I'll continue to do my exercises but I just don't have enough hours in a day for anything else.  
Good that Mr. P. has found something that he likes to do and a group of friends to do it with.  I found this, you might appreciate it:
The Average Joe Can We Talk About How Cute Motorcycle Gangs Are? - Inseparable Friends -Matching Outfits -Going on Adventures Together What Wholesome Adorable Fun Lucky Ducks | Cute Meme on awwmemes.com


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 5, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



My landlords are busy working on my flat every day. They have been sanding down the ceilings with a power sander which means everything is covered with dust. But tomorrow they are going to start painting with what they describe as crack filling paint. Apparently the paint is designed to fill in cracks, as well as paint surfaces.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 5, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


You were able to put drop clothes over your stuff, weren't you?  Still, that dust will be everywhere.  I do not envy your clean up but it will hopefully be worth it all in the end.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 5, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



That must be annoying to live with.  But good to hear from you Dajjal.  I hope when they're done, you'll enjoy the results.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 5, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...





gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



They don't have matching outfits.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 5, 2019)

peach174 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


LOL!  Maybe some colorful tropical shirts?


----------



## peach174 (Jun 5, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...





gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I recommend the water therapy.
We have one of those walk in tubs that have the jets for the back, feet and legs.
It works well, we both feel better afterwards and it makes the soreness become more manageable to bear.
Today my neck, between my shoulders and my lower back hurts, so I'm taking it easy .
Maybe later this afternoon I will use them, if it continues to get any worse.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 5, 2019)

peach174 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


I'm not sure when I can find the time.  I don't have access to in-home facilities.  I work 10 hr days, drive 2 hours each way.  It takes me at least 2 hours to do the minimum chores, which I have stream lined to the best of my ability (thank goodness I have a well now).  If I do errands on the way home, that's another hour, at least.  That makes 16-18 hours a day, leaving about 6 hours, max, for a nap.  I cook my week's meals on weekends.  I am fortunate enough to be able to snatch a nap at work, although we are so short-handed lately, I'm working 4-5 flights a shift.  Adding an hour of therapy to the schedule is very difficult.  I am tired and I hurt all the time.  I'd love water therapy and will gladly indulge myself after surgery, but for now, I have to forgo this.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 5, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



They don't have matching outfits.[/QUOTE]
LOL!  Maybe some colorful tropical shirts?





[/QUOTE]

You have just unintentionally insulted a very fine group of men.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 5, 2019)

peach174 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


LOL!  Maybe some colorful tropical shirts?





[/QUOTE]

You have just unintentionally insulted a very fine group of men.[/QUOTE]
Sowwy!
It's all in good humor, you know.  Can you picture a bunch of serious bikers tooling down the road in something like that?


----------



## peach174 (Jun 5, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



See if it can be done during your lunch hour and eat your lunch while in the water therapy.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 5, 2019)

peach174 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


I work from midnight to 10 am, no official lunch hour.  We usually eat in our trucks or in a small break between flights.  I try my best to schedule appointments on Wednesdays, when I have time, or Thur-Fri mornings after 10 am.  Most offices are accommodating at possible, but it isn't very easy.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 5, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



You have just unintentionally insulted a very fine group of men.[/QUOTE]
Sowwy!
It's all in good humor, you know.  Can you picture a bunch of serious bikers tooling down the road in something like that?[/QUOTE]

They aren't serious bikers either. 
Just a bunch of  great husbands who enjoy riding motorcycles.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 5, 2019)

peach174 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Sowwy!
It's all in good humor, you know.  Can you picture a bunch of serious bikers tooling down the road in something like that?[/QUOTE]

They aren't serious bikers either. 
Just a bunch of  great husbands who enjoy riding motorcycles.[/QUOTE]


peach174 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Sowwy!
It's all in good humor, you know.  Can you picture a bunch of serious bikers tooling down the road in something like that?[/QUOTE]

They aren't serious bikers either. 
Just a bunch of  great husbands who enjoy riding motorcycles.[/QUOTE]
Who have a bunch of great wives who enjoy that they ride motorcycles!  Peace, Peach!


----------



## peach174 (Jun 5, 2019)

The wives go along on their overnight or full weekend rides that they do on occasions . 
Mr .P can no longer do those long type of rides any longer, he gets too tired.

Something seems to be wrong with my computer and the quotes.
It's doing 3 multiple quotes and then they are not displaying right at the bottom.
It's doing it in other threads as well.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 5, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



You have just unintentionally insulted a very fine group of men.[/QUOTE]
Sowwy!
It's all in good humor, you know.  Can you picture a bunch of serious bikers tooling down the road in something like that?[/QUOTE]

Yes it's all a OK. 
I probably slightly unintentionally insulted you too with the cat remark.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 5, 2019)

peach174 said:


> The wives go along on their overnight or full weekend rides that they do on occasions .
> Mr .P can no longer do those long type of rides any longer, he gets too tired.
> 
> Something seems to be wrong with my computer and the quotes.
> ...



Maybe close out everything and restart your computer?  It seems to be working correctly for me today.

Once a quote has been messed up though, the mess up just keeps amplifying itself it seems.  Best just to start a new comment.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 5, 2019)

I have friends who send me stuff like this and some of it I just can't help sharing.  I don't have the source or would post it.

THE ROAD TRIP

*While on a road trip, an elderly couple stopped at a roadside restaurant for lunch.*

*After finishing their meal, they left the restaurant, and resumed their trip.*

*When leaving, the elderly woman unknowingly left her glasses on the table, and she didn't* *miss them until they had been driving for about forty minutes.*








*By then, to add to the aggravation, they had to travel quite a distance before theycould* *find a place to turnaround, in order to return to the restaurant to retrieve her glasses.*

*All the way back, the elderly husband became the classic grumpy old man.*







*He fussed and complained, and scolded his wife relentlessly during the entire return drive.*

*The more he chided her, the more agitated he became.  He just wouldn't let up for a single* *minute.*

*To her relief, they finally arrived at the restaurant.*

*As the woman got out of the car, and hurried inside to retrieve her glasses, the old geezer* *yelled to her, “While you're in there, you might as well get my hat and the credit card.”*


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 5, 2019)

Arrived in ABQ around 3:15, been slowly unloading the trailer.  On the way from Roswell to Vaughn we could see a huge storm cell we here headed towards, sure enough we hit it about 25 miles outside of Vaughn.....  The winds were knocking us all over the road then the rain and hail hit with a vengeance, had to slow to 30 MPH, couldn't see ten feet in front of the truck and the hail was at least 1 1/2 inches deep on the road, not exaggerating.  We would slip and slide a little, that was intense.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 5, 2019)

I need some help here. Perhaps I can get opinions?

On Friday....Evie is supposed to have surgery to remove the dead unformed kitten, and a spay and rabies shot and distemper shot. This will cost 271 bucks...so far. Yesterdays visit was 418.00 for the xray, ultra sound, exam, antibiotics under her skin, etc.
I didn't pay for it. Anne did. The 271 is not paid for yet because I'm not sure what I'm going to do.

She has FEL...and vet warned me its a  horrible disease and she WILL die...eventually. And not pleasantly. And it will be costly to boot.
So...do I take her in on Friday and send her over rainbow bridge to avoid the suffering she is going to experience? Or do I go ahead with the surgery and wait until she begins to suffer THEN put her down? The money is not important right now. What is important is that I do what is best for Evie...NOT for me.

And where I am does not help. Evie is a secret. I am not allowed a pet here. Landlord said NO. So how do I take proper care of a cat with FEL and keep her hidden, while taking the chance I might be evicted if caught? What if the landlord shows up without letting me know..which she usually does because she comes once a week to mow, and visits me. How do I hide a meowing cat?

Sometimes she meows..sometimes she doesn't. But if she did...IN THE HOUSE....color us evicted. But still that does not overly concern me  much. What concerns me is taking care of Evie and if we ARE evicted, then what? A sick cat living in a van?

So...what would you do if Evie were your cat? She is so loving. So sweet. And it breaks my heart to type this. I will lose her. Sooner or later. Methinks sooner might be better for HER. She was and is loved. She will know it if I put her down. She can be buried with her kittens in the back yard she loves. Or....I keep her and love her until she begins to fall apart and hope we don't get pushed out on the street.

What do I do??? What would you do?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 5, 2019)

Gracie said:


> I need some help here. Perhaps I can get opinions?
> 
> On Friday....Evie is supposed to have surgery to remove the dead unformed kitten, and a spay and rabies shot and distemper shot. This will cost 271 bucks...so far. Yesterdays visit was 418.00 for the xray, ultra sound, exam, antibiotics under her skin, etc.
> I didn't pay for it. Anne did. The 271 is not paid for yet because I'm not sure what I'm going to do.
> ...



I've been there Gracie and the surgery just added to our beloved Siamese cat's suffering.  Having it to do all over again, I would just have her put down.  I really believe as hard as that is, it is the right thing to do.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 5, 2019)

Thanks Foxy. My gut says put her down but my heart says no. But I have to do what is best for her. So that is what I will probably do. I am such a mess...who knows what frame of mind I will be in this Friday.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 5, 2019)

And again..I have changed my mind. I will take her in tomorrow...let doc examine her again. If she is capable for surgery...it will be done. Take ANOTHER blood test to make DOUBLE SURE, with a lab this time as vet said she wants to do, THEN wait for results. Been reading that many leukemia tests come back and negative positive positve negative and it has to be done twice within 60 days of each other and the lab test highly recommended because the vet test is good but not as in depth. I will always ALWAYS wonder if I put her down and it was unneccessary. So....thats the plan of this moment. Vet tomorrow. Talk to doc vet. Get dead baby out of her. Lab test. Love her til she heals. THEN decide what to do when and if shit hits the fan with her health later on.

If we get kicked out..so be it. I'm tired of losing everything I love. And I love her. She loves us. With Gods grace...maybe He will let he stay with us for many years.


----------



## Sbiker (Jun 6, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



There are different approaches to how to control children till they'll become their own, and I think, the main idea of my way - just to be positive. She spend a lot of time inside of social nets - it's not so good, but I hope to make her more active in future. I've read an article about which specific psychic trauma each generation in Russia have - and I seriously worry about balance of my participation in her life not to make her one of generation of "don't want anything"...
And offcourse, none of mistakes I consider not be fatal. I think we, parents, must let to children to be a bit better than we're


----------



## Sbiker (Jun 6, 2019)

Gracie said:


> I need some help here. Perhaps I can get opinions?
> 
> On Friday....Evie is supposed to have surgery to remove the dead unformed kitten, and a spay and rabies shot and distemper shot. This will cost 271 bucks...so far. Yesterdays visit was 418.00 for the xray, ultra sound, exam, antibiotics under her skin, etc.
> I didn't pay for it. Anne did. The 271 is not paid for yet because I'm not sure what I'm going to do.
> ...



Very serious situation...
But the last thing, I think, to try to manage of life of other creature. And the second - to force or be forced to wait a death of someone... Maybe you would find a place where your cat will be live more to less happy till death?
Or, at another way, which opportunities you have to delay of decision?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 6, 2019)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


My daughter is better than me in lots of respects and I am proud of what she's done with her life.  She opted to be a stay-at-home parent.  It's been tough but she's managed a decent household by being careful with her budget and planning.  They haven't had credit cards, either.  Two pieces of advice I gave her were: avoid the credit trap and to raise her own children.  
Credit is such an evil in this country.  I don't whether you can get easy credit in Russia.  Credit makes getting the things you want easy and fast.  Instead of working and saving for something you would like (not need), people buy those things oldren) if you can claim that child to be your best friend after they grow up and become adults, I consider
n credit.  Then they end up paying high interest on that easy money.  Sometimes, you make payments that barely cover the interest and it takes years to pay the debt.  In the meantime, that thing you bought costs sometimes double or triple its original value.
I also suggested that the cost of child care is so high that any job she could get would not even earn enough to pay for child care while she worked.  She agreed that I was correct and has stayed at home and her daughters are much better off because of that.  There's a lot of importance that you raise your children the way you want them raised.  Once you farm them out to hired care providers, you have lost some of the control and influence parents should have over their children.
After doing the difficult job of raising a child if you can claim the adult they become to be your best friend, you have done a good job.  Too many people try to be their children's best friend when they should be their parent.​


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 6, 2019)

I was born in Lubbock TX but lived there less than a couple of weeks.  Hombre grew up 40 miles south of Lubbock in Plainview TX where we met and married and started our life together.  And eastern New Mexico, where I grew up and went to college is just across the state line from both.  So I am very familiar with the area.  And West Texas weather is pretty much as crazy as New Mexico weather though it tends to be more violent.

After rains and floods of Biblical proportions throughout that area as recently as two weeks ago, this was coming at Lubbock yesterday--a full fledged haboob.  Only in our part of the world.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 7, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



They aren't serious bikers either. 
Just a bunch of  great husbands who enjoy riding motorcycles.[/QUOTE]


peach174 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Sowwy!
It's all in good humor, you know.  Can you picture a bunch of serious bikers tooling down the road in something like that?[/QUOTE]

They aren't serious bikers either. 
Just a bunch of  great husbands who enjoy riding motorcycles.[/QUOTE]
Who have a bunch of great wives who enjoy that they ride motorcycles!  Peace, Peach![/QUOTE]

When quote functions go bad....


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 7, 2019)

Gracie said:


> I need some help here. Perhaps I can get opinions?
> 
> On Friday....Evie is supposed to have surgery to remove the dead unformed kitten, and a spay and rabies shot and distemper shot. This will cost 271 bucks...so far. Yesterdays visit was 418.00 for the xray, ultra sound, exam, antibiotics under her skin, etc.
> I didn't pay for it. Anne did. The 271 is not paid for yet because I'm not sure what I'm going to do.
> ...



Ah...Hopefully not a surprise I like cats.  FEL wins every time, unfortunately I see sending her to the great cat bowl in the sky as the best choice.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 7, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


>



You need a bigger bucket.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 7, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



You think?  Can't you add to it as  empty it out?


----------



## Gracie (Jun 7, 2019)

She had the surgery. Talked to vet in depth of pros and cons and finally she said "lets give Evie a chance". I agreed.
Vet called around noon..said the surgery went well. No dead babies in her after all, but she is now spayed, had her rabies and distemper shots, took the anethesia well and they think she will make a full recovery. As far the the FEL is concerned....lab work was sent off and we will get the results in a few days. This test will be more accurate and can say yae or nae on what the vets office test said. Lets hope it was a positive negative or whatever its called and it was wrong. Thats all anyone can do...is hope.
Meanwhile.....Evie will come home in about an hour, and I will take care of her, love her, and do the best I can until she becomes too sick to live peacefully...THEN I will send her off to Rainbow Bridge. Just not yet.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 7, 2019)

Oh, as far as the landlord is concerned....Evie is mine and will stay. If we get kicked out...then I guess we will get kicked out. I will worry about it when and if it happens.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 7, 2019)

Was at UNM from 10 AM to 2:45 PM, labs, CT Scan and Chemo hook up then off to the VA emergency room for my back, definitely pulled something that started a couple of months ago but became very painful over the last week.  Three and a half hours and a shot of morphine later we finally came home, not how I planned to spend the day.......  I'm going to have to rest up for about a week before I can do any light lifting let alone anything even moderately heavy.  
The guys will show up tomorrow and hopefully finish the floor then Tuesday the plumber will show up to finally get the swamp cooler running.  Once she gets paid mid month from SSDI we'll pick up a couple of window AC units and get those installed, master bedroom and great room.      
Also when we moved the bed up here I forgot to deflate the air chambers......, apparently cells in both chambers popped, Sleep Number is overnighting us replacement air chambers for free, still under warranty.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 8, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Was at UNM from 10 AM to 2:45 PM, labs, CT Scan and Chemo hook up then off to the VA emergency room for my back, definitely pulled something that started a couple of months ago but became very painful over the last week.  Three and a half hours and a shot of morphine later we finally came home, not how I planned to spend the day.......  I'm going to have to rest up for about a week before I can do any light lifting let alone anything even moderately heavy.
> The guys will show up tomorrow and hopefully finish the floor then Tuesday the plumber will show up to finally get the swamp cooler running.  Once she gets paid mid month from SSDI we'll pick up a couple of window AC units and get those installed, master bedroom and great room.
> Also when we moved the bed up here I forgot to deflate the air chambers......, apparently cells in both chambers popped, Sleep Number is overnighting us replacement air chambers for free, still under warranty.


How's Mrs R doing?  Seems like an awful lot of things going on at once.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 8, 2019)

I'm feeling a little screwy today but I don't mind.... and the coffee is Great..

.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 8, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Was at UNM from 10 AM to 2:45 PM, labs, CT Scan and Chemo hook up then off to the VA emergency room for my back, definitely pulled something that started a couple of months ago but became very painful over the last week.  Three and a half hours and a shot of morphine later we finally came home, not how I planned to spend the day.......  I'm going to have to rest up for about a week before I can do any light lifting let alone anything even moderately heavy.
> ...


She's a trooper, exhausted but that is fairly normal.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 8, 2019)

Saturday morning!

Back at the Wisco tree ranch for a spell....It's fisnin' season.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 8, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Saturday morning!
> 
> Back at the Wisco tree ranch for a spell....It's fisnin' season.
> 
> Let the cartoon begin!



Thanks Oddball.  Catch and clean a good one for me.  I love fresh caught fish right out of the stream and into the frying pan.  There's nothing better.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 8, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> I'm feeling a little screwy today but I don't mind.... and the coffee is Great..
> 
> .


That was fun!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 8, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


How much longer do they think the treatments will take, or is she already improving?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 8, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I think the one on the kidney has shrunk a tiny bit, as for treatments, maybe the rest of her life, off and on.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 8, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition and for positive trend to continue.
BigBlackDog aka BBD for healing and wellness
GallantWarrior for pain relief and healing,
Ringel for healing and Mrs. R facing serious health challenges in difficult transition
Beautress's friend EJ for continued improvement.
Seagal and Mr. Seagal.
Beautress for wellness.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we hope they do.


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 9, 2019)

...i sometimes think, i really just need "professional help".


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 9, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


That really sucks.  I'll keep her in my thoughts, you, too.  I hope your back feels better soon and you guys can finally get settled in somewhere.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 9, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> ...i sometimes think, i really just need "professional help".



More often than not, the first step to accomplishing most things is recognizing that you need help.  Go for it daniel.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 9, 2019)

Evie hated her cone of shame..so..I got her a onesie.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 9, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Evie hated her cone of shame..so..I got her a onesie.



That does not look like a sick cat.  You very likely made the right decision.

By the way Gracie.  Are you still in the duplex?  Or have you moved again?


----------



## Gracie (Jun 9, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Evie hated her cone of shame..so..I got her a onesie.
> ...


Still in the duplex. For the moment. We have until the end of the year, I think. After that...no telling where we may land. I stay hopeful it will be where we are supposed to be.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 9, 2019)

The guys finally finished up the flooring today, looks great.  I was short and had to pick up six more boxes but it's done, well at least the flooring is.  Next I have to find or make thresholds for where the wood floor meets the tile then install the baseboard and finish painting.  Of course we still have to move the rest of the household and clean the rental by the end of the month.  I'm still resting, giving my back a chance to heal, hopefully by mid month I can do some "heavy" lifting again.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 9, 2019)

When we get around to redoing the kitchen...... eventually, this is the floor we want.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 10, 2019)

The weather has calmed down in Albuquerque though we were hit by a strong cold front last night.  Made for great sleeping.  Our high today is to be mid 70's which is downright chilly for Albuquerque in mid June.  Not complaining.  I love it.

This awesome photo was of a massive rain bomb over Dallas yesterday.  Was impressive enough to make the national news:


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 10, 2019)

Here we go again.  Partner wants me log onto his car loan account and adjust the payment date.  OK, can do, what are your user name and password?  Uh, he doesn't know.  So off he goes to the dealership where he bought the car, the salesman writes down both.  Partner passes me the note.  I try to logon and get locked out because something is wrong, most likely case sensitive characters are not written down legibly enough for me to tell what they are.  Now, he's been nagging the shit out of me to get this done.  Every time I see him, and now the very first thing this morning, he demands to know if I did this for him.  
I suggested he learn to use a computer and he won't be such an angry little boy.  If I wanted another angry three-year-old, I'd have had one of my own around, thanks


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 10, 2019)

On another note, my big Pyr has died, most likely.  She's been a bit mopey and the last time I fed her, she didn't touch her chow.  When I went to work, she wasn't around but that's not too unusual, she has some places she likes and the heat has been brutal for her lately.  I came home from work and she wasn't in her usual watch post.  I searched all over, called, but she was a no show.  I suspect she found a cool green place in the woods to rest her head and escape the heat, most likely for the last time.  She will be missed, one less friendly fur-face to greet me as I go through my days.
RIP, Roxy!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 10, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> On another note, my big Pyr has died, most likely.  She's been a bit mopey and the last time I fed her, she didn't touch her chow.  When I went to work, she wasn't around but that's not too unusual, she has some places she likes and the heat has been brutal for her lately.  I came home from work and she wasn't in her usual watch post.  I searched all over, called, but she was a no show.  I suspect she found a cool green place in the woods to rest her head and escape the heat, most likely for the last time.  She will be missed, one less friendly fur-face to greet me as I go through my days.
> RIP, Roxy!



So sorry GW.  And since your pup didn't work out you're down a guard dog?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 10, 2019)

No, Roxy was the guard dog.  Now I'm down to just my pocket-pooch adopted companion.  I'll string some electric ribbon around the outside of the goat pens, it's been proven effective as a bear deterrent in tests around the state.  I've only had the one bear incursion in all the years I've had this property but it only takes one bad bear to take out the whole herd.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 10, 2019)

Oh man. So sorry about your pooch, GW.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 10, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Oh man. So sorry about your pooch, GW.


She was old, Gracie.  She lived a happy life doing what she was made to do.  She loved the kids and let them get away with using her for a playground.  She definitely let us know if something was amiss.  I just wish I had been able to cradle her head and let her know how loved she was as she went.  I wonder how many animals would rather go off on their own because they somehow sense how much sorrow their passing brings us.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 10, 2019)

WooHoo!!!  Roxy showed back up this afternoon, ate her food and wanted some treats.  She was damp and patchy with mud.  My guess, she went down to the creek to cool off.  Tomorrow: a haircut for Roxy. I apologize for the false alarm, folks, but am so happy she's still with us.


----------



## beautress (Jun 10, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> Harper
> ...


Thanks, Foxfyre. EJ can't speak now, and I'm home with another bad cough again. It came with a sore throat and a fever last week. Felt bad about not being able to even visit him, so I just had some flowers sent today. He doesn't seem to know anybody, but they say it's good to be close to people you care about when you're dying. His family is rotating turns to stay with him at his farmhouse/home. I feel so helpless. Thanks for the prayers. I've been trying to read a lot and stay focused, I'm just too weak to sew today. Love ya'll. ~becki


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 10, 2019)

beautress said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...


Helplessness sucks so bad!


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 11, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition and for positive trend to continue.
BigBlackDog aka BBD for healing and wellness
GallantWarrior for pain relief and healing,
Ringel for healing and Mrs. R facing serious health challenges in difficult transition
Beautress's friend EJ for continued improvement.
Seagal and Mr. Seagal.
Beautress for wellness.
Foxfyre for good results for tests on Wednesday
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so those who have been away can find their way back and we hope they do.


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 11, 2019)

Contracts are signed and we've closed on the building. Now it's a matter of getting 3 contractors all on the same page for the first phase


----------



## beautress (Jun 11, 2019)

Ernie S. said:


> Contracts are signed and we've closed on the building. Now it's a matter of getting 3 contractors all on the same page for the first phase


Good luck in all you do, Ernie.


----------



## Dekster (Jun 11, 2019)

Just had a funny weird moment, at least to me, leaving work.  An elderly man fell stepping up on the curb across the road so I slammed it in park and ran across to help him.  As I was getting him up and checking to make sure he was ok, this elderly woman came along and started yelling at him about needing to use a cane.  She hoisted her cane up to point the tip of it it at him while lecturing him, and lost her balance and I then had to catch her before she fell.  The old man said, "You should have let the bitch bust her ass too" and waddled off in a huff in one direction and she got all under her breath mouthy and waddled off in the other direction.  He tumbled back pretty hard but somehow managed not to strike the back of his head so I guess he is okay.  He said he was.


----------



## beautress (Jun 11, 2019)

Dekster said:


> Just had a funny weird moment, at least to me, leaving work.  An elderly man fell stepping up on the curb across the road so I slammed it in park and ran across to help him.  As I was getting him up and checking to make sure he was ok, this elderly woman came along and started yelling at him about needing to use a cane.  She hoisted her cane up to point the tip of it it at him while lecturing him, and lost her balance and I then had to catch her before she fell.  The old man said, "You should have let the bitch bust her ass too" and waddled off in a huff in one direction and she got all under her breath mouthy and waddled off in the other direction.  He tumbled back pretty hard but somehow managed not to strike the back of his head so I guess he is okay.  He said he was.


You were a hero twice.


----------



## beautress (Jun 11, 2019)

peach174 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


"what used to take a few hours in youth now takes days. !"​I've been thinking that a lot lately. One day it took half an hour to put on a pair of those compression socks to help keep the swelling off my ankles. They were so tight I almost had to cut them off with kitchen shears, but that took 20 minutes. At the end of 20 minutes, I was just mad. I thought it's awful to spend almost an hour to put on socks when in high school, we used to get 10 minutes to leave the gymn, shower, dry off, dress, and get to the next class after stopping by a locker to change books. lol

What a difference a lifetime makes.


----------



## beautress (Jun 11, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Nice Avie, Montrovant. It's a beautiful bear on that one.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 11, 2019)

Fire in the foothills at the Elena Gallegos trail head/picnic area, started about 40 minutes ago.  No homes in immediate danger as the winds are blowing away from the closest homes but the winds are gusting at 30 mph.  The winds will die down this evening and then shift back to the west in the morning.  It is headed for more rough terrain.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 11, 2019)

Right now it's only covering around 4 - 5 acres and there are 50 - 60 firefighters on the scene.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 11, 2019)

They were reporting the fire started at the Elena Gallegos trailhead but now they're saying it's at the Michael Emery trailhead which is further south but still well north of where we are.  The foothills are essentially open areas with multiple trails.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 11, 2019)

Hawaiian Livestock... 

Zoey - Calico on the couch
Nani  - Maine-Coon on foot-stool
Sam  - Alley Cat *(Saveliberty breed)* 

Now keep in mind that all I know about these cats is at birth they were all feral and were either saved by my mother-in-law (Zoey) or my ex (Nani and Sam)...

Zoey is a real diva with a serious personality disorder... Queen Bee syndrome...

Nani is the living example of a scaredy cat... If you see her 2 or 3 times a day your lucky... She is in hiding (from Zoey) most of the time...

Sam is my buddy... He was meaner than hell when I first got here and would bite anyone who tried to touch him... We have an agreement now... He don't bite me and I don't slap him around... He bites my ex all the time... It's play kind of biting but sometimes there is blood involved... He was a little less than a year old when I got here so we have bonded pretty well... He talks to me all the time... 

Unfortunately they are inside cats... Never go outside... Very well taken care of and spoiled rotten when it comes to food... The ex will buy them fresh Ahi and feeds it to them...  

Oh yea... The top comes off of the foot-stool and is Full of Cat toys...


----------



## Dekster (Jun 11, 2019)

beautress said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> > Just had a funny weird moment, at least to me, leaving work.  An elderly man fell stepping up on the curb across the road so I slammed it in park and ran across to help him.  As I was getting him up and checking to make sure he was ok, this elderly woman came along and started yelling at him about needing to use a cane.  She hoisted her cane up to point the tip of it it at him while lecturing him, and lost her balance and I then had to catch her before she fell.  The old man said, "You should have let the bitch bust her ass too" and waddled off in a huff in one direction and she got all under her breath mouthy and waddled off in the other direction.  He tumbled back pretty hard but somehow managed not to strike the back of his head so I guess he is okay.  He said he was.
> ...



No not really.  It was just funny to me to see too old people trolling each other at even the most inopportune time.   The building across the road from our parking lot is not well suited for old people/the disabled at least that entrance.  It is a fairly long slope lengthwise and is sort of concave and the street slopes away and down as well so it is easy to misjudge the curb.  There really is no flat ground so this is not the first time I have seen and sometimes helped old folks falling there.   They are supposed to park on the upperside and come in the top floor and then come down, but they don't usually because it is such a tight parking lot and it requires more walking than parking on the street.  The one good thing about all that slope was that the man fell backwards downslope so he landed on his shoulders and sort of rocked back so he didn't crack his skull on the pavement.  I paid careful attention to his head because I knew he was going to lose it the way he was walking before he even lost his balance and started falling.  I already had my phone in my hand because if I saw his head hit pavement I was calling 911 first before going over.


----------



## Dekster (Jun 11, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Hawaiian Livestock...
> 
> Zoey - Calico on the couch
> Nani  - Maine-Coon on foot-stool
> ...



All my cats are former ferals or else they would not be at my house as we are dog people.  They just showed up as almost dead barely weaned kittens we felt sorry for.  Fortunately we have been able to whittle down the gypsy cat population doing an unofficial (and technically illegal in my city) TNR on every one we could get our hands on.  It has taken 5 years but they are now mostly under control.  We have the replenishment rate lower than the death/disappearance rate.  There are still 2 females we cannot catch, but one is old and the other is tiny and only seems to be able to have about 1 a liter survive.  We are still working on them, but they are very elusive and won't get near a cage.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 11, 2019)

I mentioned that the air bags in my Sleep Number bed had possible popped and had ordered a replacements......  The replacements arrived today, went to change out the bags and discovered the real problem.......  The bed sits atop an aluminium framed box spring which I had upside down, the two primary middle cross supports were raising the middle of the mattress.  Oops.....  

All fixed now.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 11, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> The bed sits atop an aluminium framed box spring which I had upside down, the two primary middle cross supports were raising the middle of the mattress. Oops.....



Hey!  Poo poo happens...


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 11, 2019)

beautress said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Had similar experience with compression socks when I was recovering from my knee surgery.
Y'all do know about that, don't you?


----------



## Gracie (Jun 11, 2019)

Here is a question to discuss, lol:

Is it easier to get warm....or to stay cool?

This question was on my mind today as I sweated most of my weight in gallons today in 104 degrees at 10am today. ONE HUNDRED FOUR...at only 10AM!!!! wtf!!!
I hate this weather. Hate it hate it hate it. In Los Osos...it usually stayed around 60/65 year round..sometimes it would hit 75 or 80, rarely 90. Which is why I loved the coast. COOL air coming off the ocean. Here? Yuck yuck and double yuck. But the healthcare is awesome here. Still......

So....back to the question:
Staying cool...easier than keeping warm?


----------



## Gracie (Jun 11, 2019)

btw...the SNAP test came back from the lab. She has leukemia. No question about it.
But...I already was prepared for that info and it comes as no shock. We will do as I stated..love her and take care of her until its time to send her off to meet Karma, Gracie, Pretties, Charlie, Chooch and FatCat...just to name a few of those in my life that I loved.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 11, 2019)

Gracie said:


> So....back to the question:
> Staying cool...easier than keeping warm?



I can build a fire... Can't build air conditioner...


----------



## Gracie (Jun 11, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> WooHoo!!!  Roxy showed back up this afternoon, ate her food and wanted some treats.  She was damp and patchy with mud.  My guess, she went down to the creek to cool off.  Tomorrow: a haircut for Roxy. I apologize for the false alarm, folks, but am so happy she's still with us.


I thought maybe she would show back up...but didn't want to give false hope. So glad she did!! WOOT!!!


----------



## Gracie (Jun 11, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > So....back to the question:
> ...


But you can hang out in a cool stream all day..or near one. Under a big shady tree. Naked. See? Dilemma. lol


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 11, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The bed sits atop an aluminium framed box spring which I had upside down, the two primary middle cross supports were raising the middle of the mattress. Oops.....
> ...


Or as said in the high tongue;
Feces occurs.........


----------



## Pogo (Jun 11, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



G R A C I E!! 

Kiss kiss hug hug.  Long time not see.  How's life?  Just saw your name and pounced.  Rowr.

To your question, infinitely easier to keep warm that to stay cool. Learned that after one year living in New Orleans. Because you can always put another layer of clothes *on* but once you're down to skin... nuttin' you can do folks, it's like, say goodnight Gracie.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 12, 2019)

Pogo!!


----------



## beautress (Jun 12, 2019)

Ernie S. said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


I'm glad you took care of your knees. I had my knee scoped 20 years ago and had forgotten all about it because it worked pretty good. Now, the other knee is bothering me. I_ think_ it's the other knee....


----------



## beautress (Jun 12, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > So....back to the question:
> ...


Betcha could if you folded a piece of paper.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 12, 2019)

beautress said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


I guess I didn't tell y'all about my knee. In March of '17, I was dismantling a wall of glass block 5 feet high and 20 feet long when it collapsed, trapping me below it. They call the injury a tibia plateau fracture. Basically, I crushed the lower part of my knee where the tibia and fibula join. Had surgery with hardware and bone grafts and was in the hospital for 9 days, bed for 21 days and wheel chair until July. The leg is still not as strong as it should be, but there is no noticeable limp most days until I twist it wrong.


----------



## Mike Dwight (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 12, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Fire in the foothills at the Elena Gallegos trail head/picnic area, started about 40 minutes ago.  No homes in immediate danger as the winds are blowing away from the closest homes but the winds are gusting at 30 mph.  The winds will die down this evening and then shift back to the west in the morning.  It is headed for more rough terrain.



I was watching that one closely last night as my Aunt Betty lives in High Desert not far from there.  But they didn't think any people/homes were at risk.  Happy to have you guys back in Albuquerque by the way.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 12, 2019)

Ernie S. said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I do recall you had a bad accident that you were dealing with, but didn't realize it was that serious.  Wow.  Glad for a good outcome though.


----------



## Mike Dwight (Jun 12, 2019)

Ya thanks FoxFyre! I couldn't have said it better. I mean was anybody watching when the glass fell? Sort of village idiot?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 12, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Here is a question to discuss, lol:
> 
> Is it easier to get warm....or to stay cool?
> 
> ...



Daughter is on the coast a bit north of Los Osos but it has been in the high 90's there this week.  Unreal as Albuquerque is unusually cool for this time of year.  Mother Nature needs to get a new weather manager I think.  

But keeping warm or keeping cool is relative.  It's all in the resources you have at your disposal.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 12, 2019)

Welcome back to the Coffee Shop Pogo !

And a warm welcome to the Coffee Shop to Dekster and Mike Dwight who dropped in for the first time this week.  So happy you found us and joined right in.  The Coffee Shop is a good place to chill out from the sometimes rough parts of USMG.

First timers to the Coffee Shop receive a complimentary beverage so for the two of you:


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 12, 2019)

Ernie S. said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Yeah, I remember you posting about that, glad to see you've recovered from it.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 12, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Welcome back to the Coffee Shop Pogo !
> 
> And a warm welcome to the Coffee Shop to Dekster and Mike Dwight who dropped in for the first time this week.  So happy you found us and joined right in.  The Coffee Shop is a good place to chill out from the sometimes rough parts of USMG.
> 
> First timers to the Coffee Shop receive a complimentary beverage so for the two of you:



Whoa --- what's in that thing??   

I've been making mango lassi at home, once it dawned on me how easy it is.  Roughly half-and-half plain yogurt and mango puree (or I use frozen mango sorbet) with a few shakes of cardamom.  Delicioso, but doesn't keep long so drink up.  This looks something like that but more orange and with ---- blueberries?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 12, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome back to the Coffee Shop Pogo !
> ...



I'm not sure.  But it looks like something I would want to try.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 12, 2019)

Especially for Oddball :


----------



## Pogo (Jun 12, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Oh I know what that is now.  Boba tea.  Tapioca pearls.

Meh, I've tried it, looks better than it is...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## Oddball (Jun 12, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Especially for Oddball :


I grew up watching them...And I know a lot of 78-year olds who look much better than those guys are being portrayed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 12, 2019)

S





Oddball said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Especially for Oddball :
> ...



That's what I thought too.  My Aunt Betty will be 93 in September.  She drives, does much of her own housework, and is in better shape than a lot of 60 and 70 year olds.  She was flying home from Austin a couple of months ago and the flight attendant was so impressed when he checked her birth certificate, he said anybody who looks as good as she does at 92 should get preboarded and upgraded into first class.  So she flew home first class.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 12, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


It looks like what I read about this morning...those black thingies. Some kind of "pearl tapioca" that they had to remove from some girls gut cuz its hard to digest and she had over 100 of them in there. Ack!!


----------



## beautress (Jun 12, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Especially for Oddball :


The Tom and Jerry pals were around before me. I visited EJ this morning in hospice. He may not make it through the end of the week. He hasn't talked for nearly a week now, and he isn't eating or drinking anything. That's about what happened to my husband his last week. He died on June 13, 2016. June isn't my lucky month, it seems.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 12, 2019)

Speaking of folks getting old, did anybody catch AGT last night?  The 80 something guy and the guy mid 50's doing unbelievable strength moves?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 12, 2019)

beautress said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Especially for Oddball :
> ...



Same with my Uncle Ed.  When it was his time he stopped eating or drinking anything.  Within a short time he was comatose.  And then gone.  But I can think of much worse ways.  When it is your time to go peacefully, without pain, surrounded by people who care for you and love you.  Hospice is wonderful.

The grief is real for those left behind though.  And sending you a comforting hug across the miles Beautress.  What a blessing you must be and have been for EJ.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 12, 2019)

My dad was kind of in-home hospice at the end. A nurse came in to care for him while my sister and her husband worked. He was weak as a kitten but able to get around a bit on a walker. He was still sharp as a tack.
He called me the day before he passed. His words were, Ernie, I've had a hell of a run, but frankly, I'm tired. He was 93 years, 2 months and 7 days. This Saturday would be his 102nd birthday


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 12, 2019)

Ernie S. said:


> My dad was kind of in-home hospice at the end. A nurse came in to care for him while my sister and her husband worked. He was weak as a kitten but able to get around a bit on a walker. He was still sharp as a tack.
> He called me the day before he passed. His words were, Ernie, I've had a hell of a run, but frankly, I'm tired. He was 93 years, 2 months and 7 days. This Saturday would be his 102nd birthday



I think they know when it is time.  Hombre's mom died on her 100th birthday while the entire family was there at the nursing home to celebrate that birthday.  She had been in the comatose state for about three days or so, but the Hospice nurse told us she was just waiting for us to get there for the send off.  It was pretty special.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 12, 2019)

I am going to apologize to everybody in advance because once I saw this, the d*** song is stuck in my head and I don't want to be alone. . .


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 12, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> I am going to apologize to everybody in advance because once I saw this, the d*** song is stuck in my head and I don't want to be alone. . .



I get a slightly different song that ends up in my head because of this...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 12, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I am going to apologize to everybody in advance because once I saw this, the d*** song is stuck in my head and I don't want to be alone. . .
> ...



I could get used to that.


----------



## beautress (Jun 12, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Thanks, Foxfyre. I returned this evening and got back about an hour ago. His condition is still grim, but he if fighting it like he fought fires for 44 years, with bravery and patience with the inevitable outcome. His daughter-in-law is a retired nurse and is so good about making sure he is comfortable in his final hours. Firefighters have a special place in my heart. In my years in Wyoming, a businessman 3 doors from my business on a downtown block got a little careless with his roof repair of ignighting tar and set his business on fire by accident. Because of a firefighter I only came to know as "Shorty," he got in there and dug out the core of the fire after being told to get out of there. He lost his eyebrows and eyelashes and got a cherry-colored face out of the deal, but he showed contempt for a devil and fought it to its death. He saved every business on the block including two theaters, a bank, and dozens of other restaurants and small businesses. All that was yukky was the smell of the smoke seepage for about three weeks later, then it just got back to normal. We lost nothing but a night's sleep. I became very appreciative of firefighters after that. Those firefighters were something else, and I thank God for all the First Responders who show up to who knows what treachery when they respond to an emergency. EJ saw a lot of hurt in his 44 years as a volunteer fireman in Walker County, Texas, he was a friend to my dying husband, and later, a friend to me, too. Everybody should be so lucky to have such a good friend in their lives, but EJ is pretty much in transition between this world and the next. I pray for God to welcome him and all who've spent their lives in service to their country and communities to the best of Heaven when they go. 

Thanks again for your prayers, Foxfyre. You're sorta a first responder to all here who have sorrows, and you lighten the load like I can't even tell you.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 12, 2019)

Decided to get a Pack Rat storage unit delivered to the house so we can move out of the Roswell house and still be able to finish up the work in the new house without extending our lease another half a month, it's definitely cheaper with the storage unit in the driveway.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 12, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Pack Rat storage



I have heard of Rat Pack storage...

*Eee-O Eleven  *

sammy davis jr. eee-o eleven - Bing


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 12, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Decided to get a Pack Rat storage unit delivered to the house so we can move out of the Roswell house and still be able to finish up the work in the new house without extending our lease another half a month, it's definitely cheaper with the storage unit in the driveway.




If my thinkin is straight you won't have to handle all your treasures as many times also...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 12, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition and for positive trend to continue.
BigBlackDog aka BBD for healing and wellness
GallantWarrior for pain relief and healing,
Ringel for healing and Mrs. R facing serious health challenges in difficult transition
Seagal and Mr. Seagal.
Beautress for wellness and thoughts with her and her friend EJ and his family.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so that those who have been away can find their way back.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 13, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> My youngest just graduated from high school last week and had been working with a recruiter to join the Army. He's already taken the ASVAB and has tentatively chosen to be Combat Engineer, though he still has to go to Seattle next week for the other tests. And should have no problem there as well. Then in September, will be sent to Fort Leonard Wood, MO for 14 weeks of training
> 
> While I support his decision and have always encouraged my kids that if it's something they really want, then not let anyone (including me) keep them from it......but as a Mom, I don't have to like it and I'm really not sure just how I feel about it. I am proud of him for sure, but also worried/scared/nervous for his chosen path. He seems to think its all about 'blowing shit up'. I told him, just don't blow yourself up.
> 
> I've not had any real direct experience with military......so can anyone enlighten me here???



JAN, first thank you and your son for his pending Service to our Country... I am a little biased as I am forever grateful to the U.S. Army for teaching me how to grow up... And hell I was 21 years old when I enlisted... I would not trade the experience for love nor money... Don't get me wrong not everything was hunky dory, but neither is life... 
Please believe me that he will not be "blowing shit up" on a regular basis... Until he gets a little hair on his chin he will be a truck driver maybe... Combat Engineers do a hell of a lot other stuff than detect and dispose of mines and bulk explosives. If that is all he wants to do he will be a little disappointed, but that is all right they will keep him busy enough that he won't remember to be disappointed...

I am sincere in my appreciation to both you and him...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 13, 2019)

Once a parent, always a parent .. overall it's a great blessing but sheesh, what a heck of an investment of time a money...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 13, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > My youngest just graduated from high school last week and had been working with a recruiter to join the Army. He's already taken the ASVAB and has tentatively chosen to be Combat Engineer, though he still has to go to Seattle next week for the other tests. And should have no problem there as well. Then in September, will be sent to Fort Leonard Wood, MO for 14 weeks of training
> ...



Hmm I was going to welcome JAN back to the Coffee Shop too--she hasn't been here in awhile--but she seems to have deleted her post?   Well good to see her anyway.  We have a nephew who was a combat engineer and he said he learned a lot about digging holes and building stuff but actually spent most of his time on base.  He did learn how and where to set explosives but rarely got to blow anything up.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 13, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> I am going to apologize to everybody in advance because once I saw this, the d*** song is stuck in my head and I don't want to be alone. . .


I stole this and posted it to my FaceBook.A friend became the perfect straight man and replied with a meme that said, "Why?"

My reply?
Why? because we like you M-O-U-S-E


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 13, 2019)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I am going to apologize to everybody in advance because once I saw this, the d*** song is stuck in my head and I don't want to be alone. . .
> ...



Oh I gotta do that.      (You have a really evil streak in you Ernie.  I love it.)


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 13, 2019)

So far, this has been one of those days.  And as we have our weekly 42 game this afternoon, I fully intend to keep it going.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 13, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



Well I sincerely hope I have not offended JAN...  I have a tendency to do that ever so often without trying…


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 13, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...



I don't think you did Ridgerunner.  I certainly didn't see anything in your post anybody could have taken offense to.   I think she deleted it before she saw you responded maybe?  She might have intended to post it somewhere other than the Coffee Shop?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 13, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I am truly evil.  My last name is very close to Schrodinger, so I collect cat memes, but every once in a while, I give dogs equal time.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 13, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


My youngest was a combat Engineer. He spent his 13 months in Iraq disarming or disposing IEDs. They did get to blow things up occasionally. He breached a wall one night to allow entry to get to some nasty characters.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 13, 2019)

We finally finished painting the great room, it was what I call a dingy yellow, now the room looks fresh and bright.  Will attempt to get the master bedroom next.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jun 13, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...



No, you didn't offend me at all. I appreciate your comments & support. Foxfyre  was right that I had deleted my post before anyone seen it...or so I thought. I didn't want it to sound as whiney as I thought it was or how I felt at the time. 

And I do realize there is a lot more to the job than explosives & mine fields......it's just that knee jerk reaction of a Mom that hears her baby is going to be "Combat" anything and atleast part of the duties has to do with explosives...….especially when this one was never that interested. It was always #2 that was the fighter, loves guns & about half crazy (in a good way) that I had expected to join. #3 will be ok, he's got a cool head on his shoulders. I think he's going in for 3 years to start, but may stay longer. 

pssst…..about that 'blowing shit up'...….I'm not telling him otherwise.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jun 14, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...




Thank you for the welcome back, though it may be just a pass thru. I haven't been on the board so much either. Same arguments from the same people about the same people......just scramble the party affiliation now & then. 


For #3, I think the explosives part may just be the cherry on top. He's always wanted to travel, excitement & adventure, and after the last few years here at home, even digging holes and building stuff on a base half way across the country would qualify. After having some time to think about this,, I think this will do him a world of good and a chance for him to find himself and just what he's made of. Up until now, he's always seemed to live in #2's shadow and this will give him the chance to step out on his own two feet.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 14, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...



I think a lot of us know how you feel as a mom sending her kid off to maybe war?  That's how I felt when my son joined the Navy with the goal of becoming a fighter pilot.  An old football injury flaring up ended that dream.  And then I wavered between relief and sorry that his dream was over.  But it all works out.

And passing through or not, its good to see you.  We all know what you mean about the same old same old vitriol, hyper partisanship, and utter futility in so many of the political discussions.  But every now and then there is a flash of insight, a fogged mind is inspired to see something differently, real education happens.  Very very rare.  But it happens.

Meanwhile the Coffee Shop remains a refuge where we can set aside all that and just enjoy, encourage, support, and appreciate each other.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 14, 2019)

Ernie S. said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


I'll have to wear compression socks for a while after surgery, too.  How the hell am I supposed to get them on when I cannot bend over?  I have one of those sock helper thingies but I can't the socks stretched over it.  I hadn't even thought of the horror of removing the socks


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 14, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Here is a question to discuss, lol:
> 
> Is it easier to get warm....or to stay cool?
> 
> ...


Depends on the time of year, I guess.  Right now, staying warm is easier than staying cool.  In winter, it's the opposite.  
104!!  Crap, that's hot.  I'm sweating like a hog and it's only 67.  And then I have to handle hay, which sticks to my sweaty parts and itches.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 14, 2019)

Mr. P has to put on a compression thigh sock every day and has been doing it for 25 years.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 14, 2019)

Gracie said:


> btw...the SNAP test came back from the lab. She has leukemia. No question about it.
> But...I already was prepared for that info and it comes as no shock. We will do as I stated..love her and take care of her until its time to send her off to meet Karma, Gracie, Pretties, Charlie, Chooch and FatCat...just to name a few of those in my life that I loved.


Her life, however short, will be full of warmth and comfort which she would never have found on the street.  And she brings you joy, too.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 14, 2019)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > WooHoo!!!  Roxy showed back up this afternoon, ate her food and wanted some treats.  She was damp and patchy with mud.  My guess, she went down to the creek to cool off.  Tomorrow: a haircut for Roxy. I apologize for the false alarm, folks, but am so happy she's still with us.
> ...


She had an injured eye and filthy ears.  I've been treating both and she's looking a lot better.  She's even got an appetite and is tearing up the trash again.  Came home yesterday and she'd gotten into my compost bucket and tore up an old Cheezits box she's taken from my burn box.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 14, 2019)

Ernie S. said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Hot damn!  The bionic man lives again!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 14, 2019)

peach174 said:


> Mr. P has to put on a compression thigh sock every day and has been doing it for 25 years.



Is that dificult?  I have had some swelling in my right ankle since I was in my 30's and that is a LONG time ago.  My personal physician has been on a definitive search and destroy mission to find something wrong with me since she became my doctor four years ago.  Pretty much each time her 'suspicions' have turned out to be unfounded, but I tried to humor her when she told me I should try compression socks.

My gosh those are a full day's workout trying to get them on.  Unbelievable!  I can't imagine trying to get one over my thigh.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 14, 2019)

beautress said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Especially for Oddball :
> ...


Hugs  up, beautress.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 14, 2019)

It's extremely difficult and down right frustrating at times, but he has never gotten any more blood clots in that right leg.
He has the trick of it down now after all these years ,does it like we woman use to do with panty hose. 
During the recovery of his heart attack it was me who had to put it on for him.
Talk about wanting to tear your hair out!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 14, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I doubt anyone here finds you whiny.  It's tough to let those chicks leave the nest but they must if your job is to be complete.  After all, didn't you raise them to become their own person and accomplish great things?
Chin up, mom, you have reason to be proud.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 14, 2019)

peach174 said:


> Mr. P has to put on a compression thigh sock every day and has been doing it for 25 years.


I was going to ask the same question Foxy did, is that difficult?  I'd not thought of doing the old stocking roll thing.  What's going to be tough for me is; one of three things you should not do at all after hip surgery is bend past 90 degrees at the waist.  This is so you don't dislocate the hip and is only a temporary precaution.  After the compression socks come off, though, I have purchased a large package of those ankle socks and will be wearing my Crocs...Crocs & socks, and Alaskan summertime staple.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jun 14, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...




Yeah well, I'm not usually whiny but I do have my moments and of all the choices he had, he just had to go for that...….yeah I was feelin it







and in the meantime I've had some time to think about it and calm down. If he's to come home, he needs strong positive support going in. He may have been hiding behind #2 all these years, but I am confident he will find himself. 

Looking back over the years, it's been #3 that comes thru a disaster with a cool head and saves the day...…...like when #2 was stung by a bee and was screaming because he knew he'd have to get a shot (anaphylactic), it was #3 that got the Epi-pen without being told. Or the time #2 was interested in blacksmithing & using a torch and I don't know what happened but there was a huge flash...…..#2 ran into the garage for safety and #3 ran outside to put the fire out. Yes the kid can handle himself quite well.

Another worry is that he's 6'4 and right at the Army's minimum weight, very tall & lean and he'll be 18 at the end of the month so he still has some growing to do. Makes him easier to spot & a target...…...I'll just tell him to stand still & they'll think he's a tree or something.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 14, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



You can't fake good kids, Jan.  Sounds like you did okay.  And yes, he'll be okay.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 14, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...




Oh and by the way, I doubt there are ANY of us who haven't liked the way a post looked after we posted it and deleted it hoping nobody saw it.  Sometimes we get away with it.  Sometimes we don't.

This time, I'm glad you didn't.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 14, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


It was tough for me getting them on with a knee that only bent a few degrees at first. I suffered a bit, but I did it to avoid this:


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 14, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


He'll also be easier for others to spot and follow.  I'll bet he's going to be one helluva leader.  Big kid, eh?  He'll fill out, too.  Most boys don't get their full adult physical size/weight until about 25-26 yrs.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 14, 2019)

Ernie S. said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


I'll bite, what is that?  Looks pretty bad.  I spoke with my brother this morning.  I explained I'm trying to minimize his participation in my personal body care, i.e. compression socks.  He told me socks would be okay but I'm on the hook for the rest.  I imagine that knee surgery has some limitation similar to hip surgery.  Do you have concerns that a knee will dislocate?


----------



## peach174 (Jun 14, 2019)

Roll compression socks.
Then roll them up onto your foot and leg.
Roll them down to take off.


----------



## beautress (Jun 14, 2019)

Saw EJ today, but very briefly. I had to go home and take a call from the doctor's office. Have to go in tomorrow. Few little problems, that's all. EJ looked pretty good for a guy who's starving. Prayers up.

Thanks, everyone for sharing the problems with compression socks. I learn something everytime I visit the USMB Coffee shop. Thanks!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 15, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


No worries about dislocation but the swelling was incredible. If I wore normal socks, my leg looked like that within 10 minutes of getting out of bed. The calf muscles had atrophied so much in the 10 weeks I was casted that they were unable to pump fluid back up to my heart. Therapy eventually built the leg back up but I guess I wore compression socks for 3 months. It was nearly 6 months before I dared wear my cowboy boots out of fear I would have to cut $750 boots off my foot.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 15, 2019)

Saturday morning!

Beware of ants on motorcycles at your next picnic!

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## peach174 (Jun 15, 2019)

I loved that cartoon.
Watched it every Sat. morning.
I loved Jackie Mason's voice, he is a great comedian.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 15, 2019)

beautress and everybody whether or not you are a quilter and/or appreciate quilting skills.  This was this year's winner at the International Quilt Festival and all I can say is WOW!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 15, 2019)

Couldn't find a source credit for this one:






An elderly Florida lady did her shopping and,
upon returning to her car, found four males
in the act of leaving with her vehicle.

She dropped her shopping bags and drew her handgun,
proceeding to scream at the top of her lungs,
"I have a gun, and I know how to use it!
Get out of the car - NOW!"

The four men didn't wait for a second threat.
They got out and ran like mad.
The lady, somewhat shaken, then proceeded
to load her shopping bags into the back of the
car and got into the driver's seat.

She was so shaken that she could not get her key into the ignition.

She tried and tried, and then
she realized why.

It was for the same reason she had wondered
why there was a football, a Frisbee, and two
12-packs of beer in the front seat.

A few minutes later, she found her own car parked four or five spaces farther down.

She loaded her bags into her own car and drove to the police station to report her mistake.

The Sergeant to whom she told the story couldn't stop laughing. He pointed to the other end of the counter, where four pale men were reporting a carjacking by a mad, elderly woman described as white, less than five feet tall, glasses, curly white hair,
and carrying a large handgun.

No charges were filed.

Moral of the story?

If you're going to have a senior moment...
make it memorable​


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 15, 2019)

beautress said:


> Saw EJ today, but very briefly. I had to go home and take a call from the doctor's office. Have to go in tomorrow. Few little problems, that's all. EJ looked pretty good for a guy who's starving. Prayers up.
> 
> Thanks, everyone for sharing the problems with compression socks. I learn something everytime I visit the USMB Coffee shop. Thanks!


All the best coming your way for EJ.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 15, 2019)

Ernie S. said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


I guess there's a difference between knee and hip surgery.  They get the hips up almost immediately and make you try to start walking "normally".  Shit, I've been walking like one of the zombie dead for so long, that seems normal to me.  There will be no cast but a great big cut in my ass, if they do a posterior incision.  Swelling is a problem, though, according to all my research.
Dang, though, if that wasn't a major smash you took!  My partner fell off a ladder a couple of years ago and shattered the lower part of his leg into a lot of little shards.  He still isn't walking correctly.  He's also eating ibuprofen like there's no tomorrow...not good.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 15, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 265423


Is that a Lipizzaner? (The horse, or course.)


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 15, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress and everybody whether or not you are a quilter and/or appreciate quilting skills.  This was this year's winner at the International Quilt Festival and all I can say is WOW!


Uh, yeah!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 15, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 265423
> ...



Probably the same breed anyway.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 15, 2019)

Oh, goody!  Two of my fur-fam roomies just barfed all over the floor!  It could be worse, I suppose, they could have barfed on my bed, or the table...
Cats can be such assholes.


----------



## beautress (Jun 15, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Saw EJ today, but very briefly. I had to go home and take a call from the doctor's office. Have to go in tomorrow. Few little problems, that's all. EJ looked pretty good for a guy who's starving. Prayers up.
> ...


Well, the doctor prescribed medicine, so I took it. I was able a few hours later to go see E.J. one more time. He hasn't spoken or eaten for 10 days. All I could do is hold his hand and reminded him that he made me happy at a very unhappy time in my life. He just stares, and they keep telling me "today or tomorrow" for the last several days. I think his love for the people in his family keeps him going. I'm sorry I'm so sick, because I don't get a lot of time to go out, I'm allergic to most medicines, but this time I'm paying attention to hydration to avoid medicine issues. I pray for everyone here to take better care of yourselves in times of stress. Thanks to all for your words of kindness, prayers, and friendships. Love yas!


----------



## beautress (Jun 15, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress and everybody whether or not you are a quilter and/or appreciate quilting skills.  This was this year's winner at the International Quilt Festival and all I can say is WOW!


I love music quilts. I made several in Wyoming, but only one or two here. Everybody loves music quilts, and I love this one you posted, Foxfyre. Thanks, seriously.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 15, 2019)

beautress said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...




Sending strengthening and healing prayers, positive vibes, and all the support I can across the miles beautress.    And for EJ and his family too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 17, 2019)

But Happy Monday everybody.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 17, 2019)

Morning all        

I've been cleaning out the utility room and garage for the last three days.
I use this little heavy duty wood and steel wagon to put large heavy trash sacks on and then take it to the dumpster I rented.
Yesterday I tripped over the wagon and fell hard on the sidewalk and rock yard.
Didn't even move that heavy wagon one inch when I hit it with my shin Bone.
I'm OK but really bruised and scrapped up.
My left knee and shin bone are bruised and cut up.
My right knee is skinned up and bruised.
I hit the side walk with my glasses  first, which broke and bruised and my left eye and a small cut on my cheek 
I'm very banged up and sore, so I'm taking it easy today. 
This is what happens to us old farts that don't learn to slow down and push ourselves too far to the limits.  

I'm taking it easy today applying ice to the swollen areas.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 17, 2019)

peach174 said:


> Morning all
> 
> I've been cleaning out the utility room and garage for the last three days.
> I use this little heavy duty wood and steel wagon to put large heavy trash sacks on and then take it to the dumpster I rented.
> ...



Oh wow Peach.  So glad you didn't bang yourself up in a way that requires serious stuff to heal.  But will send some pain relief and healing vibes your way just the same.  I remember Beautress's fall a few years ago in which she did some serious damage.  And Ernie's mishap.  Us 'old farts' do need to be a little more careful than we used to.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 17, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I get by without chemicals most days, but keep a supply of hydrocodone on hand for when I step in a hole or twist it.
With joint replacement, they do get you back on your feet as quickly as possible to avoid muscle atrophy. In my case, there was essentially no joint until all the various pieces of my bone and bone grafts knitted together. I wasn't allowed to put any weight at all on the knee for 10 weeks. I had to keep the knee elevated probably 20 hours a day. The skin on my lower leg shed off several times due to the extreme swelling that happened within minutes of sitting or standing on the walker or crutches. I still can't kneel on a hard surface. 3 inch foam or a large pillow will let me get weight on my knee without bringing tears to my eyes but it's still not at all fun.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 17, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Morning all
> ...


Bust up your knee and I guarantee you won't be tripping over wagons for at least a couple months.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 17, 2019)

Exactly Ernie.
I was lucky I didn't break anything.
My glasses is what saved me from hitting the side of my head very hard into the cement.
If not from them breaking and taking most of it, I might have not been around anymore.
Smashed skull lights out.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 17, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 265423
> ...



My Dad was one of the truck drivers of caravans who helped rescue those horses.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 17, 2019)

peach174 said:


> My Dad was one of the truck drivers of caravans who helped rescue those horses.



This is quite a story... For those who don't know the story, well worth your time and effort...

Thanks peach...

https://nypost.com/2016/08/20/why-u...-in-wwii-to-rescue-horses-kidnapped-by-nazis/


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 17, 2019)

We've been put under a severe thunderstorm watch.  This is weird.  June is normally one of our hottest and dryest months up until the monsoon arrives usually in early to mid July.  We are still more than two weeks away from the beginning of even an early monsoon and so far the temps have been more like May than June.   We won't complain though unless it comes with damaging wind and hail which it usually doesn't.  We always love rain in the high desert.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 17, 2019)

Thank you ridgerunner.

On May 12 1945 the U.S. soldiers began *trucking*, riding and herding
the horses 35 miles over the border to Kotztinz, Germany. The
Army sent a plane so that Podhajsky could come see the
Lipizzans, and he then took all of them to St. Martins, where he
kept his and sent the rest back to their owners. The other
horses, and some of the soldiers, went on to Mansbach, Germany,
where they spent the summer.

My dad ,one of those truckers as part of 350 soldiers called Operation Cowboy.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 17, 2019)

peach174 said:


> Exactly Ernie.
> I was lucky I didn't break anything.
> My glasses is what saved me from hitting the side of my head very hard into the cement.
> If not from them breaking and taking most of it, I might have not been around anymore.
> Smashed skull lights out.


Wish I was there to help you up...


----------



## peach174 (Jun 17, 2019)

Thank you Ernie .
I'm ok ,just cut up and I have some very beautiful purple and blue bruises. 

The worst cut is from a rock that I landed on first, it's about an inch long and deep right under my left knee.
My shin bone is very bruised and swollen,but I kept ice on it off and on all day. The swelling is now down.
I have a black eye and a small cut next to my nose.
It was weird how I fell.
I hit my shin  hard on the wagon, then I fell on top of it and bounced up a little in the air and landed with my left knee hitting the rocks in the yard.
Then the right knee hit the sidewalk, so I have what looks like road rash on the inside of the top of my right knee.
Then the right side of my head slammed onto the side walk.
When I hit the side walk my glasses broke and that impact lifted my head slightly so that softened the impact somewhat.
When my glasses broke it cut the left side of my cheek and caused a black eye.

I took it easy all day, slept some.


----------



## beautress (Jun 17, 2019)

It took my dear friend and frequent dinner date, E.J., passed this evening. I bless his many years of being a voluntary fireman in Walker County, Texas, where he was born, pursued a career in trucking before graduating from high school, served his country when called, spent years of the last 2 decades of her life caring for her, married late to a dental specialist who had family that was grown up, so instead of becoming a father figure, he became their friend and inspiration as a faithful listener in the evenings to his First responder radio, which is how they communicated their volunteers to get down to the fire house. From his friends I've talked to, he was always one of the first to show up and knew everything there was to know about fire equipment of every type including the engines, the water supply, and their care and storage. His family is planning a funeral for next monday if they can get it scheduled, or sooner if necessary. There are likely a hundred including his wife's children, grandchildren, and several grandchildren. We just celebrated his 82nd birthday less than a month ago. It took 10 days for this tough guy from the time I found him after not hearing from him for over 30 hours, decided to cowgirl up, go over and see if he was okay. He wasn't at all okay. He couldn't tell me what was wrong, but things were scattered everywhere that someone who couldn't walk for several hours. Oh, and he didn't answer any phones, either. Everyone was so sure he was out punching cows, which he had in the week before fixed his haybaler, worked feeding his animals twice a day every day, and every stray cat in the county knows where he lives, because he feeds them what the raccoons don't take, and he was buying food for pets twice a week who roamed nearby, hoping to find where he put the bowls set out here and yonder. In the past 10 days when I've visited him and his family every day, his step kids (in their 60s now) they feed those wild cats and their kittens twice a day, just like he did.

Thanks for letting me get my sad little story out here. I'm doing okay. I knew he had small cell lung cancer, but unfortunately he didn't know what the outcome would be as he didn't give up cigarettes for 6 months. In the meantime, I only gave him my best version of what cigarettes are--and the last time I mentioned it here, it made everybody mad, so I won't mention my little pet name for hateful smokes. It's a near impossible habit to break, my own mother died with 2 kids still in middle school because she would not stop smoking. She did cut back from 3 packs a day to 1, but that didn't help. One of the poisons in cigarettes breaks down blood vessels and results in the sudden death called aneurism. Her balloon was at the nape of her neck and when it burst, she was gone in less than 3 days. EJ stopped smoking when he went on Chemo. I have no idea how he did it, but it gave him 5 months rather than 6 weeks to live. I wish he had quit the day I told him what cigarettes were. Don't go to my profile page, and you'll never have to hear it. 

God's kindliest blessings on each of you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 17, 2019)

beautress said:


> It took my dear friend and frequent dinner date, E.J., passed this evening. I bless his many years of being a voluntary fireman in Walker County, Texas, where he was born, pursued a career in trucking before graduating from high school, served his country when called, spent years of the last 2 decades of her life caring for her, married late to a dental specialist who had family that was grown up, so instead of becoming a father figure, he became their friend and inspiration as a faithful listener in the evenings to his First responder radio, which is how they communicated their volunteers to get down to the fire house. From his friends I've talked to, he was always one of the first to show up and knew everything there was to know about fire equipment of every type including the engines, the water supply, and their care and storage. His family is planning a funeral for next monday if they can get it scheduled, or sooner if necessary. There are likely a hundred including his wife's children, grandchildren, and several grandchildren. We just celebrated his 82nd birthday less than a month ago. It took 10 days for this tough guy from the time I found him after not hearing from him for over 30 hours, decided to cowgirl up, go over and see if he was okay. He wasn't at all okay. He couldn't tell me what was wrong, but things were scattered everywhere that someone who couldn't walk for several hours. Oh, and he didn't answer any phones, either. Everyone was so sure he was out punching cows, which he had in the week before fixed his haybaler, worked feeding his animals twice a day every day, and every stray cat in the county knows where he lives, because he feeds them what the raccoons don't take, and he was buying food for pets twice a week who roamed nearby, hoping to find where he put the bowls set out here and yonder. In the past 10 days when I've visited him and his family every day, his step kids (in their 60s now) they feed those wild cats and their kittens twice a day, just like he did.
> 
> Thanks for letting me get my sad little story out here. I'm doing okay. I knew he had small cell lung cancer, but unfortunately he didn't know what the outcome would be as he didn't give up cigarettes for 6 months. In the meantime, I only gave him my best version of what cigarettes are--and the last time I mentioned it here, it made everybody mad, so I won't mention my little pet name for hateful smokes. It's a near impossible habit to break, my own mother died with 2 kids still in middle school because she would not stop smoking. She did cut back from 3 packs a day to 1, but that didn't help. One of the poisons in cigarettes breaks down blood vessels and results in the sudden death called aneurism. Her balloon was at the nape of her neck and when it burst, she was gone in less than 3 days. EJ stopped smoking when he went on Chemo. I have no idea how he did it, but it gave him 5 months rather than 6 weeks to live. I wish he had quit the day I told him what cigarettes were. Don't go to my profile page, and you'll never have to hear it.
> 
> God's kindliest blessings on each of you.



Sending you a comforting hug across the miles Beautress.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 17, 2019)

So sorry for your loss beautress.
My prayers are with you to get though such a difficult time.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 17, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition and for positive trend to continue.
BigBlackDog aka BBD for healing and wellness
GallantWarrior for pain relief and healing,
Ringel for healing and Mrs. R facing serious health challenges in difficult transition
Seagal and Mr. Seagal.
Beautress for wellness
Peach for healing
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so that those who have been away can find their way back.

*The June full moon is the strawberry moon first called that by Algonquin tribes in eastern North America who knew it as a signal to gather the ripening fruit of wild strawberries.*

*But tonight the full moon light's EJ's way to his next life and journey. and our thoughts and prayers are with his family and his dear friend Beautress.*


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 21, 2019)

Well was it me or did the forum fall thru the crack again?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 21, 2019)

Not just you. Been at least an hour.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 21, 2019)

Is everything since Monday night gone?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 21, 2019)

Lost everything since Tue. apparently...


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 21, 2019)

Great minds... Yea I think so...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 21, 2019)

Dang, they must have gone back days and days to do a restore.  But at least we're back.  Lost some good stuff in there though.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 21, 2019)

I see stuff early Tuesday (CDT) morning but the rest is done gone.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 21, 2019)

sparky  posted original...


----------



## beautress (Jun 21, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Dang, they must have gone back days and days to do a restore.  But at least we're back.  Lost some good stuff in there though.


Yes, I tried to get in for about an hour. I had some business in town, gave blood samples at the Doctor's office, and bought a small arrangement for EJ's funeral. They have 2 days of visiting. He only has 100 relatives and a lot of friends from his 44 years in the Volunteer Firefighters in the county. I bought some green fabrics to match the scraps the girls at charity bees gave me to work on. The giver had cut 23 squares of green gingham, and could I find the same one? Nope. 1/4" gingham doesn't seem to be anywhere, and this green was a light green of spring, neither chartruese nor mint, but somewhere pleasantly in between. I'm thinking about just using the gingham behind a light green print and use characters from one of the childrens' animal quilt book I wrote around 1987-1989. I still have a copy around here somewhere, so not sure how that's going to work out. I made at least 5 quilts from the patterns for gifts and a big one for my sister's son, which she never gave to him, because he was sent to a special children's school when he got into some serious trouble at age 12. It took them 5 or 6 years, but he turned out so well I'm a little proud of him.

Little tired after the labwork, but will know more when the results are in. Hope everyone has a great evening.


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 21, 2019)

Ernie S. said:


> Hey y'all It lives!



Hey, Ern! We missed ya! Got a picture of you though.








ERNIE - HELL'S ANGEL


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 21, 2019)

One thing we lost was MarathonMike's post congratulating boedicca for paying off her mortgage.

So again I want to welcome MarathonMike to the Coffee Shop as that was his first visit here.  And to again offer the complimentary beverage for the first timer:


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 21, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Hey y'all It lives!
> ...



Yes the crash obliterated a lot of the welcome back Ernie stuff and a lot of information he gave us.  But oh well.  We are all troopers and will just pick up and carry on.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 21, 2019)

Checked Home Despot....  eerrrr Depot for the 1 X 4s that the web site said they had, the lumber guy told me they never had them.......  What?  Never?  So I ended up back at Lowes and was gritting my teeth to accept the $79 delivery fee for 21 16 footers when the Pro Desk guy told me to open a business account and I could get the delivery for $20.  When we rang it up I also got a 5% discount off the total.  
The wood will be delivered on Monday.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 21, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Checked Home Despot....  eerrrr Depot for the 1 X 4s that the web site said they had, the lumber guy told me they never had them.......  What?  Never?  So I ended up back at Lowes and was gritting my teeth to accept the $79 delivery fee for 21 16 footers when the Pro Desk guy told me to open a business account and I could get the delivery for $20.  When we rang it up I also got a 5% discount off the total.
> The wood will be delivered on Monday.



Now all you need is a business.


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 21, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > ...i sometimes think, i really just need "professional help".
> ...


i am saving up for it.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 21, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> One thing we lost was MarathonMike's post congratulating boedicca for paying off her mortgage.
> 
> So again I want to welcome MarathonMike to the Coffee Shop as that was his first visit here.  And to again offer the complimentary beverage for the first timer:


Aaah refreshing.... Thanks FoxFyre!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 21, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > One thing we lost was MarathonMike's post congratulating boedicca for paying off her mortgage.
> ...



You are most welcome.  Happy you found us and hope you'll be back.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 21, 2019)

9:21 pm and the twilight's last gloaming.  What a wonder the solstice is!  And to think, six months from today it'll be dark at 5:00.  As I live here on the 40th parallel, 400 miles from the nearest salt water and under a shroud of perpetual cloudiness, little phenomena like the summer solstice comes with its own wonder and joy.

I've been thinking it's about time to regale you again with my favorite story about my favorite uncle.  'Ducky' (named George at birth, but that handle didn't hold fast) was a massive human being in every sense of the word 'massive'.  He stood six foot four and tipped the scales at 285 pounds.  His head was the size of a whole chicken and his face looked as if it was part of a label on a canned ham.

Ducky's personality was equally big.  Everyone who knew him and then met me asked if I was related.  They always broke out into the most gleeful grin and often related anecdotes that left all within earshot laughing.

Ducky served our nation in the U.S. Navy during WWII.  His duty was in the Shore Patrol in Honolulu.  Ducky's war was waged on drunken Marines and Sailors who tussled in dive bars in Hawaii.  That service earned him a slot on the East Liverpool Police Department after his honorable discharge. 

The methods he used in the Pacific were pressed into service in the taverns of East Liverpool.  When breaking up a bar fight, Ducky would drag one of the combatants off another, an easy task for someone of his physical prowess.  Then, using his huge torso, Ducky would pin that poor, dumb drunk against the bar and rein down slaps with his oversized paws.  "Now then!  Why would ya want to make such a spectacle of yourself, laddie?"  Ducky would admonish as the victim of his tactics would cause the unfortunate soul to either relent or pass out.

One typically rainy day a call came into the police station concerning an armed robbery at one of the local merchants.  Ducky sprang to his feet and sprinted the six blocks from City Hall to the railroad tracks that hug the north bank of the Ohio River.  Scanning up and down the tracks, Ducky spotted the fleeing criminal

Ducky went into a foot pursuit huffing and puffing his way down the tracks toward Monroe Streer.  Ducky was losing the race, but he was not about to lose his man.  He drew his service revolver.  "Halt!  Police!"

Ducky then stood in the middle of the railroad bed and took aim.  He was winded, frustrated and, incidentally, a crack marksman.  Ducky's chest heaved.  His breath inflated his upper body and deflated it in equal measure.  Then he pulled the trigger.

"Damnedest thing I ever saw!" Ducky would say whenever he told the tale of the time he aimed at a suspect's legs and shot off the ear instead.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 22, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition and for positive trend to continue.
BigBlackDog aka BBD for healing and wellness
GallantWarrior for pain relief and healing,
Ringel for healing and Mrs. R facing serious health challenges in difficult transition
Seagal and Mr. Seagal.
Beautress for wellness
Peach for healing
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so that those who have been away can find their way back.

*And since the board crash wiped out last night's vigil list and acknowledgment of the summer solstice let's try that again as it is still the summer solstice here in New Mexico:*


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Oddball (Jun 22, 2019)

Saturday morning!

Summertime is baseball time...And my Twins are killing it this year, for a change.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 22, 2019)

Is it weird that, having just watched a bunch of trailers for movies on Dark Horizons, I enjoyed the trailers for animated movies as much or more than most of the live-action ones?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 22, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Is it weird that, having just watched a bunch of trailers for movies on Dark Horizons, I enjoyed the trailers for animated movies as much or more than most of the live-action ones?



Hey Montro.  You haven't been around as much since you became a working man which is understandable.   Missed you.  How is the job going?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 22, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> 9:21 pm and the twilight's last gloaming.  What a wonder the solstice is!  And to think, six months from today it'll be dark at 5:00.  As I live here on the 40th parallel, 400 miles from the nearest salt water and under a shroud of perpetual cloudiness, little phenomena like the summer solstice comes with its own wonder and joy.
> 
> I've been thinking it's about time to regale you again with my favorite story about my favorite uncle.  'Ducky' (named George at birth, but that handle didn't hold fast) was a massive human being in every sense of the word 'massive'.  He stood six foot four and tipped the scales at 285 pounds.  His head was the size of a whole chicken and his face looked as if it was part of a label on a canned ham.
> 
> ...



Solstice is a big thing up here, lots of parties, fun runs, concerts, etc.  Today, official sunset is around 2340 (11:40 pm) and sunrise at 0420 (4:20 am).  In between, it doesn't get really dark, just twilit gray and the sun still reflects off the clouds and mountains.  But it does signal the turning of the year and we start gaining darkness until we pretty much reverse those times, sunrise being around 11 am and sunset around 4 pm.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 22, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > 9:21 pm and the twilight's last gloaming.  What a wonder the solstice is!  And to think, six months from today it'll be dark at 5:00.  As I live here on the 40th parallel, 400 miles from the nearest salt water and under a shroud of perpetual cloudiness, little phenomena like the summer solstice comes with its own wonder and joy.
> ...


I've skydives accumulating 68 minutes of free fall.  I got kicked out of St. Peter's Basilica.  I lived in Puerto Rico for a year and a half.  I was in Prague two months after the Velvet Revolution.  I bought a house, five new cars and met two Presidents of the United States.  So my "bucket list" pretty much has all the boxes ticked. 

One of the few 'bucket list' items for me is to see the Northern Lights.  But I don't think there's a "season" for that.  Or is there?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 22, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


The Lights are there year round, you just don't get a really good look during the summer months, the sky is too light.  In the winter, though, even the old hands will pause to watch them dance across the night sky.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 22, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



I had three things on my bucket list that I didn't get done on my Alaska trip:
1.  See a moose in the wild.  They just never showed up in any place that we were.
2.  See Denali.  The weather was not cooperative and there was heavy fog on our Talkeetna stopover.
3.  See the Northern Lights.   No sun on any day in Alaska so no views of the night sky.

It was a glorious memorable trip that we still remember with great delight and fondness.  But those three things are still on my bucket list.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 22, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



How wonderful.  I would have loved to witness that up close and personal.  However, we were there in early August and as you said, there was probably too much daylight when we were awake to get that kind of light show.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 22, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Are they silent?  I heard a rumor they crackle and sizzle.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 22, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Some say they do.  While I work in big, open spaces, there are also lots of noisy machines, too.  I've seen them "in the wild" as well but the only crackling was the ice on the lake.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 22, 2019)

I've never figured out why some photos will post and others won't.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 22, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Is it weird that, having just watched a bunch of trailers for movies on Dark Horizons, I enjoyed the trailers for animated movies as much or more than most of the live-action ones?
> ...



It's going pretty well.  I got moved from book shipping, which I started doing, to quality check on things like business cards and posters.  I'm working a bit less than I did in the first couple of weeks, but I'm still going a bit over 40 hours a week.  I wish the pay was better, but for now I'm OK with it.  I'm keeping my eye out for other positions and have still put a few applications in to places, but this job is only a 10 minute drive away at most, so I need to find something significantly better if I'm going to potentially have a longer commute.

My car has been giving me problems lately.  The body control module is going bad, which means all my secondary electronics have been wonky.  I ordered a new one and am going to try just putting it in myself with the friend I live with.  He found some information which indicates we can do it, where I was under the impression there was some sort of specialized equipment needed to program it.  That may only be the case with a used unit, though, so when I get the one I ordered we'll see if we can pull off the top of my dash and replace the failing one.  Hopefully that works, but there's a shop nearby that said they would put it in for under $100 if I need to go that route.

Work has given me even less to talk about than usual, and I'm not all that chatty to begin with.    I do still browse the thread and read the posts, though.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 22, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Is it weird that, having just watched a bunch of trailers for movies on Dark Horizons, I enjoyed the trailers for animated movies as much or more than most of the live-action ones?



In my world, Yes... Animated movies are the future I am afraid... Movies have come along way since 





I have not caught on to animated movies yet... I have seen most of the old Walt Disney movies but none of the new animated stuff...

I may just be having one of my




moments...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 22, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Is it weird that, having just watched a bunch of trailers for movies on Dark Horizons, I enjoyed the trailers for animated movies as much or more than most of the live-action ones?
> ...



Some of them are quite good.  Disney's "Polar Express" for instance is all animated but you kind of forget that it is because it is so well done.  However, it is almost all story and not that much in the way of character development so the animated people didn't bother me.

Disney's new version of "Cinderella" was a fantastic, brilliantly done mix of real people and animation, seamlessly produced and directed into a nearly flawless film.   You literally forget what is human actors, animals, and what is animation.

But I think as a culture, we lose something profoundly special by becoming all animation and special effects.  I lose myself in the artistry of great actors who literally become the characters in the roles they play, and how masterfully they are able to allow us to feel joy, grief, excitement, competitiveness, anger, despair.   No animation can do that with the same effectiveness.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 22, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I think that animations for kids today do a much, much better job of making the movies also appealing to adults than was done in the past.  The Pixar movies are very good at it, but plenty of others have been able to mix the sorts of silly humor kids want with adult references.  There's also a good deal of money in it, and some of the A-list actors they get for voice talent do a really good job.  I haven't seen any animated movies recently that were geared specifically toward adults.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## blackhawk (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## saveliberty (Jun 23, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



New job in real life and moved from poster to stalker on the board.  Overachiever....


----------



## beautress (Jun 23, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > 9:21 pm and the twilight's last gloaming.  What a wonder the solstice is!  And to think, six months from today it'll be dark at 5:00.  As I live here on the 40th parallel, 400 miles from the nearest salt water and under a shroud of perpetual cloudiness, little phenomena like the summer solstice comes with its own wonder and joy.
> ...


That reminds me of our first weekend at Fort Richardson in territorial Alaska when I was about 8 years old. The base had a large area where nothing grew but clover and the (now) state flower, Forget-me-nots. My mother made a tiara out of the clover and put it on her head, then showed me how to make one. You just pick the clover, and an inch from the bottom of the stem, use a fingernail to make a long hole. You put the next cut clover through the loop, pull it till the flower covers the hole, rinse, repeat, until you have enough to make a small floral crown for yourself. That was the sweetest-smelling jewelry, too, because those clovers up there near Anchorage are sweet and wonderful smelling. Those forget-me-nots, though made wonderful small nosegays to put in water when we got home. Oh, and that day was so long, mother looked at her watch and noticed it wasn't 4:30 in the afternoon, it was 10 pm. It was astonishing to all of us that it was long past bedtime, but we got used to it just about the time school started and days were light and nights were dark. Sometime, the night truly overtook the daylight, and we had to walk together to get to the base school, sometimes with flashlights, which my brother carried.


----------



## beautress (Jun 23, 2019)

'Night everyone. Gotta get up early the funeral for EJ is in the morning. 

​


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 24, 2019)

Alas, the love of my life, soul mate, and very dear Hombre is one of those guys.  You know, the ones who get much more excited about the gadgets and equipment than they do about the actual activity.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## Hossfly (Jun 24, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


>


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 24, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Actually though, now that I am retired, I love Mondays.  They are more often than not the one day that we don't have any appointments or responsibilities other than putting out the trash carts late in the day for Tuesday trash pickup.  So it's the day we just mostly relax and do things we enjoy doing.

But then its back to volunteer responsibilities, doctor appointment either ours or driving other people--I don't remember being so busy when we were still working.    Later in the week we are gearing up for house guests or preparing for the dinner and movie at our house for people who really need that to look forward to.

So Monday is most often my one real day off.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 24, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Having a job already does a few things for you.  First: you are establishing a work history.  Second: you have more leisure to look for a more suitable position.  Good that you've already been "promoted", that doesn't hurt, either.  Good luck and fingers crossed for you, all the same.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 24, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Alas, the love of my life, soul mate, and very dear Hombre is one of those guys.  You know, the ones who get much more excited about the gadgets and equipment than they do about the actual activity.


And...he moves to Alaska to use it all to catch those big salmon!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 24, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Alas, the love of my life, soul mate, and very dear Hombre is one of those guys.  You know, the ones who get much more excited about the gadgets and equipment than they do about the actual activity.
> ...



   I suppose if we didn't have so many responsibilities here right now, we would move somewhere.  We did love Alaska when we were there but have family ties elsewhere so. . . .


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 24, 2019)

Damn!  It's just around 70F but feels more like 85F.  It's been stink-hot these last few days and that makes working tough.
A buddy of mine came out yesterday.  He's a pyromaniac at heart and burned a lot of trash and slash.  It's important to keep old, dry branches and such byproduct of firewood cleaned up.  I managed to get my old travel trailer set up so he had a nice place to sleep with his dog.  He did confess though, that he like it better when he could bring his dog up and just let it out of the truck to run as it pleased.  Now, I have the birds running around and his dog would like nothing better than to chase and play with them.  
My needy old cat got out last Tuesday and I've not seen hide nor hair of her since.  I searched high and especially low.  Did some math and figured out she was between 16-17 yrs old.  It's been almost a week and I miss her, with mixed feelings.  My table is now cleaner and I don't have the weight of a cat on my hand as I type.  I do miss the purr and rubbing.  I hope she found her happiness.  
I have so much to do and only a few more weeks to do them.  I'm on a break right now but will soon get back to making as much order as I can before I become an invalid (however temporary).  Later this afternoon, I'll go split and stack firewood.  Again, my buddy has been cutting up the trees ready to become firewood.  He's a lot of help and is always welcome.  I feed him well and he'll be going home with a fresh dozen eggs.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 24, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Alaska is beautiful but can be pretty tough, especially in the winter.  It's really cold, often icy, and dark.  We are also pretty remote, so family ties are best local, if possible.  I can't remember how many times my siblings asked me if I realized how expensive it was to go to Alaska.  Hell, yeah, I visited the Lower 48 often enough to know that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 24, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I suppose though that it is affordable if you have your own land and build your own house.    Hombre was offered a transfer to Alaska once and also once to the Virgin Islands.  Both would have been great experiences but we had very young children then and it just seemed too great a risk for them at that time.  Then again maybe we shortchanged them by not doing it.  I long ago gave up dwelling on what could have been.  

But at this point in our lives it is comforting to have great reliable public services and healthcare a few minutes away.  And physical limitations no longer accommodate splitting wood, winterizing, snow and ice removal, and dealing with the other challenges of a harsh winter climate.  So we will enjoy the tales and adventures of those of you who help us be mental travellers more than real ones these days.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 24, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


My buddy did note that I definitely need this hip replacement if I plan on continuing here.  Yanno, I sometimes wonder how our forefathers (and mothers) managed an un-automated lifestyle.  I do manage to tough things out but do look forward to what modern medicine might do to help me do this longer.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 24, 2019)

I'm hoping that a few weeks from now you will be kicking your own butt for not getting it done sooner.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 24, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I'm hoping that a few weeks from now you will be kicking your own butt for not getting it done sooner.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 24, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Me too!  
I'm hoping for a rapid and full recovery.  I have my brother for a solid four weeks.  Six weeks, but he'll be grumpy for the last two.  After that, I'm hoping for release to drive and assume light duty at work.  Pay's the same for sitting in an office, but it will be day work.  That means a daily commute through 50 miles of "rush hour" traffic...in winter. If I cannot handle the animals, the partner will have to start commuting daily.  I hate to do that to him, but I cannot risk the damage that might occur dealing with bossy, pushy goats.


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 24, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 25, 2019)

I don't expect to ever have a 'she shed' like Cheryl, but if I do, I want it to be this one.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 25, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> I don't expect to ever have a 'she shed' like Cheryl, but if I do, I want it to be this one.



Lightning rods are recommended...


----------



## beautress (Jun 26, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> I don't expect to ever have a 'she shed' like Cheryl, but if I do, I want it to be this one.


Foxfyre, that is so beautiful. It sent me on a cyber journey into sheds, and some of them are not quite as amazing as yours, but I thought if an inveterate handyman is among us and runs across a local teardown anytime in the near feature, he could buy off the windows of the old place and build something remotely like this for his garden or farm:
A Dream Outdoor Summer House & Gardening Shed





Another from old windows: 





Wow! Give the architect among us a few windows from a ramshackle homestead...​


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 26, 2019)

This is usually the way I feel when I try to do business on the telephone:


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jun 27, 2019)

Lots of working this week.  11 hours today puts me at maybe 41 total.  I'll be sleeping a lot this weekend, probably.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 27, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Lots of working this week.  11 hours today puts me at maybe 41 total.  I'll be sleeping a lot this weekend, probably.



Well maybe you will be able to replace your problem car soon?


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 27, 2019)

It is the kind of day closing the windows and firing up the air conditioning is absolutely the right thing to do (if something that makes you cool should be 'fired up').  What should we expect?  We have had rain five of the passed seven days.  

In the morning I see fog lifting from the valleys and ravines.  They are steep, fall from 1,200 feet to 550 feet, the mean water level in our pool of the Ohio River, and are forested with a variety of hardwoods.  The oaks and poplars and hickories pump the water up from our soggy soil then throw the vapor off as if it was smoke from a forest fire. 

When you give us temperatures in the high 80s and couple that with humidity in the high 80%, dear Lord, we thank you for giving us the brain power to invent central air.

The folks who live here are resigned to the conditions of high summer.  Give us six months and we'll find something else about the weather we can bitch about.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 27, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> It is the kind of day closing the windows and firing up the air conditioning is absolutely the right thing to do (if something that makes you cool should be 'fired up').  What should we expect?  We have had rain five of the passed seven days.
> 
> In the morning I see fog lifting from the valleys and ravines.  They are steep, fall from 1,200 feet to 550 feet, the mean water level in our pool of the Ohio River, and are forested with a variety of hardwoods.  The oaks and poplars and hickories pump the water up from our soggy soil then throw the vapor off as if it was smoke from a forest fire.
> 
> ...



You do have a way of painting word pictures, Nosmo.  You can almost see and feel the experiences and visuals you describe.

We have had an odd late spring and summer.  Normally the temperatures in and around Albuquerque peak daily in the high 90's, and every once in awhile reach the 100f mark.  But June is almost gone and we are still struggling to make it into the low 90's each day.  The humidity has not dropped into the single digits that is normal for this time of year either so conditions are fairly comfortable though our humidity would be bone dry to you folks in the Ohio Valley.

And because the clouds are obscuring most of the late afternoon sun which of course helps it stay cooler, it feels like the monsoon has already started. The monsoon normally doesn't begin until after the 4th of July and I don't see any evidence of it on the radar, but it still feels like it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jun 27, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of working this week.  11 hours today puts me at maybe 41 total.  I'll be sleeping a lot this weekend, probably.
> ...



I already have a replacement part for my car.  Hopefully will be putting it in this weekend.  It should fix my current issues (fingers crossed).


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 27, 2019)

Haven't been posting lately, really busy trying to get stuff done, today I installed the baseboard I painted yesterday in the great room and master bedroom.  This also meant I had to add to the flooring the "kids" didn't get close enough to the walls, all of this bending over because I can't kneel.  I'm wasted, hopefully I won't be too sore during the drive down to Roswell tomorrow for another trailer run.  
As for the baseboard I have much more to paint and install........   
At least I'm getting some exercise.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 27, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Haven't been posting lately, really busy trying to get stuff done, today I installed the baseboard I painted yesterday in the great room and master bedroom.  This also meant I had to add to the flooring the "kids" didn't get close enough to the walls, all of this bending over because I can't kneel.  I'm wasted, hopefully I won't be too sore during the drive down to Roswell tomorrow for another trailer run.
> As for the baseboard I have much more to paint and install........
> At least I'm getting some exercise.



We all know what you're going through right now and I'm pretty sure it doesn't leave a lot of time to just kick back and relax.  But we're happy when you check in now and then.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 28, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Haven't been posting lately, really busy trying to get stuff done, today I installed the baseboard I painted yesterday in the great room and master bedroom.  This also meant I had to add to the flooring the "kids" didn't get close enough to the walls, all of this bending over because I can't kneel.  I'm wasted, hopefully I won't be too sore during the drive down to Roswell tomorrow for another trailer run.
> As for the baseboard I have much more to paint and install........
> At least I'm getting some exercise.


How's the back holding up?  Bending instead of kneeling can be a bigger pain.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 28, 2019)

Whelp, got through my physical and made my donations to the lab.  I have my pre-op appointment on 9 July and I scheduled the post-op appt for 6 Aug.  How's that for optimism!  Things are falling into place and my GP told me I look like a low risk patient for a (normally) low risk surgery.  I just watched a video of another version of the surgery and the patient was up, walking and climbing stairs unaided the day after surgery.   This was the third version of replacement surgery and by far the least invasive.  Three more weekends before I become non operational for all but the simplest tasks.  I'm assembling a variety of projects so I have them on hand.  I'll also have to get a couple more books.  I'm almost halfway through "Fall of Giants" and have started on "The Hiram Key".  I believe there are two more books in series after "Fall of Giants".  Hey!  I'm getting ready to order a couple of other things on Amazon, so I'll just add the other two books...
We're breaking some weather records here, too.  It's been in the high 70s and low 80s at my place.  That's like 100-110 in other places, like AZ or NM.  It's not very humid and we could use the rain.  Right now, we're under a lingering haze from the big wildfire south of us on the Kenai Peninsula.  I think they're over 40,000 acres involved now and 10% contained.
I'm glad to see Montro dropped by to let us know how his new life is going.  I hope the rest of y'all are doing well and enjoying your summer.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 28, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Whelp, got through my physical and made my donations to the lab.  I have my pre-op appointment on 9 July and I scheduled the post-op appt for 6 Aug.  How's that for optimism!  Things are falling into place and my GP told me I look like a low risk patient for a (normally) low risk surgery.  I just watched a video of another version of the surgery and the patient was up, walking and climbing stairs unaided the day after surgery.   This was the third version of replacement surgery and by far the least invasive.  Three more weekends before I become non operational for all but the simplest tasks.  I'm assembling a variety of projects so I have them on hand.  I'll also have to get a couple more books.  I'm almost halfway through "Fall of Giants" and have started on "The Hiram Key".  I believe there are two more books in series after "Fall of Giants".  Hey!  I'm getting ready to order a couple of other things on Amazon, so I'll just add the other two books...
> We're breaking some weather records here, too.  It's been in the high 70s and low 80s at my place.  That's like 100-110 in other places, like AZ or NM.  It's not very humid and we could use the rain.  Right now, we're under a lingering haze from the big wildfire south of us on the Kenai Peninsula.  I think they're over 40,000 acres involved now and 10% contained.
> I'm glad to see Montro dropped by to let us know how his new life is going.  I hope the rest of y'all are doing well and enjoying your summer.



The surgery will be July 10?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 28, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Whelp, got through my physical and made my donations to the lab.  I have my pre-op appointment on 9 July and I scheduled the post-op appt for 6 Aug.  How's that for optimism!  Things are falling into place and my GP told me I look like a low risk patient for a (normally) low risk surgery.  I just watched a video of another version of the surgery and the patient was up, walking and climbing stairs unaided the day after surgery.   This was the third version of replacement surgery and by far the least invasive.  Three more weekends before I become non operational for all but the simplest tasks.  I'm assembling a variety of projects so I have them on hand.  I'll also have to get a couple more books.  I'm almost halfway through "Fall of Giants" and have started on "The Hiram Key".  I believe there are two more books in series after "Fall of Giants".  Hey!  I'm getting ready to order a couple of other things on Amazon, so I'll just add the other two books...
> ...


July 19.  They schedule the pre-op 10 days prior.  My research indicates they will want to put me on immunosuppressant drugs.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 28, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Hmmm.  Maybe.  I don't recall my Aunt Betty having those when she had her hip replacement or my sister when she had her knee replacement but I can't say for sure.  But anyway I wanted it on my calendar.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 28, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't been posting lately, really busy trying to get stuff done, today I installed the baseboard I painted yesterday in the great room and master bedroom.  This also meant I had to add to the flooring the "kids" didn't get close enough to the walls, all of this bending over because I can't kneel.  I'm wasted, hopefully I won't be too sore during the drive down to Roswell tomorrow for another trailer run.
> ...


It's sore but holding up, I just try to be careful with it. .


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 28, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


It's not uncommon for the docs to administer immunosuppressants for up to six months after the surgery in order to decrease the possibility that the implant will be rejected.  They also did a MRSA swab, with I also researched.  They'll culture that to see if I have MRSA and if that's positive, they will test to determine which antibiotics will be more effective.
Thanks for putting me on the calendar.  I'm hoping I can quickly recover and get back to doing what I used to enjoy doing, pain free!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 28, 2019)

Everybody was out on the roads today and to top it off they were out of their daily driving routine which meant they were more clueless and distracted than normal...... if that's even possible.......
Made it to Roswell without incident, we had the house set on 82 degrees, no one here to keep cool so now we're waiting for the house to cool down.  Once that is done I can run the recylables to the pick up site then get the trailer then start packing up more stuff.......  and more stuff...... for the moving crew tomorrow.  Too much stuff.......


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 28, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Everybody was out on the roads today and to top it off they were out of their daily driving routine which meant they were more clueless and distracted than normal...... if that's even possible.......
> Made it to Roswell without incident, we had the house set on 82 degrees, no one here to keep cool so now we're waiting for the house to cool down.  Once that is done I can run the recylables to the pick up site then get the trailer then start packing up more stuff.......  and more stuff...... for the moving crew tomorrow.  Too much stuff.......


Even after all the moves you've made the past couple years, you still have too much stuff?
I would seem to be the season for distracted and idiot drivers.  Up here we call it "tourist season".  I think there must be some unwritten rule that if you own a motorhome, it has to be at least as long as you are old and you are permitted to only drive half as fast.  And it isn't like we have lots of alternate routes to jump over to.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 28, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Everybody was out on the roads today and to top it off they were out of their daily driving routine which meant they were more clueless and distracted than normal...... if that's even possible.......
> ...


Too much stuff.......  I have a wife........


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2019)

I figured out what causes "too much stuff" and got rid of her.
Now, I have even more "my stuff" and almost no "her stuff".


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 28, 2019)

OMG!   I Just Stumbled on an HONEST newspaper!


----------



## Oddball (Jun 29, 2019)

Happy Saturday morning!

Independence Day coming up, and T&J fooling with fireworks.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Oddball (Jun 29, 2019)

Mom's peonies popped...




Got a pink one this year....




For all of your gardens, I couldn't recommend a product more highly:

https://www.liquidirt.com/

Up here in Sand County, our soil is horribly poor...I bought a couple bottles of this stuff at a gun show a few years back to see if this would help...It was in liquid form then...But its organic ingredients started to ferment and  the bottles started leaking....I put one of them in mom's flower bed in the middle of the yard...Last year the peonies formed three buds when they had only ever had two...This year she got a total of seven (eight with the pink one) and the irises that she thought would have to be given up on exploded.

And the Liqui-Dirt makes WAY more than the one gallon is says in the instructions...More like 5 gallons.

I sprinkled a modest amount near the new lady slipper shoots we have in the woods...We'll see what happens in the next couple of years.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 29, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Mom's peonies popped...
> 
> View attachment 266866
> Got a pink one this year....
> ...



Interesting.  I had not heard of that.  Year ago when we experienced mild flooding onto our enclosed back porch every time we got a decent rain, we had landscapers install what they call a simple 'French drain' in the middle of our smallish back yard.  Essentially it is a usually dry pond like excavation lined with rock that the rain water drains into and it gradually drains out from there.  Unless we have a real frog strangler it takes care of the problem.

However when they dug it out they piled up all that below topsoil dirt onto a raised area in the corner of the yard.  That dirt is pretty sterile and it doesn't even sprout many weeds.

I wonder if the liquid dirt would make it more fertile so I could plant ground cover on it maybe?


----------



## Oddball (Jun 29, 2019)

Give it a try.


----------



## beautress (Jun 29, 2019)

It's been raining all afternoon since I got home from the quilt store in Bryan, TX. So I'm here and off and on because when it rains, the satellite doesn't do right, so we're without off and on, on and off. So I made a pan of blond brownies this afternoon. Used a cup of pecans in one little pan. Yom!



Help yourself...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 29, 2019)

beautress said:


> It's been raining all afternoon since I got home from the quilt store in Bryan, TX. So I'm here and off and on because when it rains, the satellite doesn't do right, so we're without off and on, on and off. So I made a pan of blond brownies this afternoon. Used a cup of pecans in one little pan. Y
> 
> 
> 
> Help yourself...


Yom!  How do you make blond brownies?  Are they cake- or cookie-style?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 29, 2019)

85F today!  At least we don't have the smoke up here that they do in Anchorage.  Sometimes the nearby mountains are completely hidden in the smoky haze.  About all I really want to do when it's this hot is find a cold drink and a shady seat and slump into the chair hoping for a wayward breeze.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 29, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> 85F today!  At least we don't have the smoke up here that they do in Anchorage.  Sometimes the nearby mountains are completely hidden in the smoky haze.  About all I really want to do when it's this hot is find a cold drink and a shady seat and slump into the chair hoping for a wayward breeze.


It was 91 when we left Roswell just after noon.......
The wife drove her Prius and by the time we made it home she was wiped out, she hit the bed and slept for two hours.  I'm exhausted from the drive and unloading three bookshelves loaded in the bed of the truck by myself, looked like it might rain.  It was up to 96 degrees by then........  I fell asleep for about an hour in my chair with the swamp cooler running.  I have to unload the car later when it cools down some then maybe pull some stuff out of the trailer.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 29, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > 85F today!  At least we don't have the smoke up here that they do in Anchorage.  Sometimes the nearby mountains are completely hidden in the smoky haze.  About all I really want to do when it's this hot is find a cold drink and a shady seat and slump into the chair hoping for a wayward breeze.
> ...


I'd be concerned about the books if it looked like rain, but I understand the need for rest.  I'm postponing unloading and stacking a truck load of hay until early Monday morning.  I'm saving most of my "heavy lifting" until early morning because I can barely move in these temps.  
Is you wife's treatment affected by the heat?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 29, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Well the books are already inside the house, trailer or the storage unit so everything is protected.  The wife is exhausted due to the treatment itself, it takes a lot out of her so I was proud of her actually driving the car for 3+ hours even though she did snap at me when we stopped for gas.  Claimed I was doing 85 mph and she couldn't keep up, I never got above 75 mph, the speed limit.  She did apologize when we got home.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 29, 2019)

My brother and sister-in-law took part in a neighborhood yard sale today.  Are they called 'yard sales' in your neck of the woods?  I ask because my sainted Scout Master would say,"We're holding a Rummage Sale next Thursday through Saturday, so bring all your rummage."

But a sweaty day haggling over the price of that lamp Aunt Dorothy gave them at their wedding.  The lamp was a family 'booby prize'.  It served as the trophy for failing our turns at charades on Pop's birthday.  A thirteen inch high reproduction of the Venus d' Milo with a gold rimmed clock right where all the good bits should be.

So the trophy has been swapped for the price of a Big Mac.  C'est le guerre. 

Their dog, Daisy the Mutt's cousin, Teddy just couldn't understand all the busy foot traffic right outside his window.  When you read A.A. Milne's Winnie the Pooh to your wee bairn and you introduce Tigger to that adorable toe headed butterball nesting into your arms, isn't reading with the most enthusiasm is just the natural way to go?  That level of enthusiasm would have to be doubled where Teddy is concerned.  He was barking himself hoarse and throwing himself against the door and windows.

So, ultimately, Teddy won.  He spent an otherwise harrowing day sucking up central air with Daisy.

But that's not the tune the muse is singing this evening.  On hard sales.  Every year they hold a yard sale along the alignment of U.S. Route 30.  The Lincoln Highway.  Folks in the small towns and villages drag card tables and picnic tables and live edge river tables with epoxy resin inlays out to the front yard.  And upon these tables is everything found at an English car boot sale.

It seems that the farther west you travel along Route 30, the bigger the venues.  Old drive-in theaters are repurposed as a community yard sale site.  Hell! When I heard that the Rose Bowl was used as a flea market I nearly plotzed.  I know Presbyterians shouldn't bring the Yiddish.  We'd speak it while choking down a boiled ham on white bun with a schmear of mayonnaise.  Imagine.  The Rose Bowl where my beloved The Ohio State Universy Buckeyes triumphed so often was where you could get a great deal on a pair of flip flops.

I am not involved in the garage sale culture.  I understand it.  You might wind up on Antiques Roadshow with a big goofy grin on your face.  Well done!  You might be doing a service the way crows and vultures clean the woods and roadways.  You might enjoy the shopping experience and meeting new folks.  Fantastic!

But I'm not much of a shopper even during the devolution of downtown shopping districts to massive shopping malls.  Shopping is a chore for me.  I dated a lovely woman a few years back.  She holds a degree from another Big Ten school which shall remain nameless.  

I took her to a Pirates game early in the season.  While it was a warm day, by game time there was a chill in the air.  We ducked into Kaufmann's Department store (since bought out by Macy's and they're gone now too).  I bought us Pirates hoodies.  She then sniffed over two racks of costume jewelry earrings the way a stray dog sniffs over the dumpster behind the butcher's shop.  It seemed to me that we were standing in the jewelry department while the lineups were exchanged.

She loved shopping.  And her degree is in Home Economics.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 30, 2019)

She's so lucky to have you.  Be patient and caring because sure as heck, if you snap, you may live to regret it.  I'm sure you're aware of this.  Best wishes and all good luck to both of you.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 30, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


>


That's too funny!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2019)

Just so wrong!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 30, 2019)

Hard morning, it's moving season so all the labor help had been hired out well ahead of time so I had to unload the trailer myself which included some very heavy pieces.  Note the kids that loaded it did it in just under two hours, I paced myself and it took me five hours to unload.  Towards the end I tried hard to break my leg moving the log headboard into place, luckily I only succeeded in bruising my shin.  Thankfully the two wardrobes are each two piece though the upper section is twice the weight of the lower section and the dresser I refinished for the wife two years ago is solid maple so even the drawers are heavy.........  Sore and tired but doing better than I thought I would do, guess all this exercise is helping out after all.  Next is to finish getting the baseboard in and more painting done as well as clean out the mess in the garage and try to organize it.   Finally we'll have to spend maybe 5 days in Roswell with the final packing, final Uhaul load and cleaning.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2019)

I guess I had a better day than you, my friend. Last night, I took a lady friend to Owa, Foley's new amusement park/ entertainment venue. An amazing place, really. It sits on just over 600 acres between my place and down town Foley Maybe a mile and a half as the crow flies, close to 3 miles by road. Now, I'm terrified of heights but absolutely love roller coasters. After Owa, we stopped by Doc Holliday's to listen to live music by The Sideliners and then back to my place for a bit of quiet time. She's never been to my house so.... I got her home just before 3 and made it home by 3:30 and was up at 6:45.
I'm doing remarkably well despite 3 hour's sleep after opening up at 8 AM thenkeeping up with a young lady 26 years my junior all evening and most of the night. I actually just returned home an hour ago after taking her to dinner on the beach in Pensacola


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 30, 2019)

Ernie S. said:


> I guess I had a better day than you, my friend. Last night, I took a lady friend to Owa, Foley's new amusement park/ entertainment venue. An amazing place, really. It sits on just over 600 acres between my place and down town Foley Maybe a mile and a half as the crow flies, close to 3 miles by road. Now, I'm terrified of heights but absolutely love roller coasters. After Owa, we stopped by Doc Holliday's to listen to live music by The Sideliners and then back to my place for a bit of quiet time. She's never been to my house so.... I got her home just before 3 and made it home by 3:30 and was up at 6:45.
> I'm doing remarkably well despite 3 hour's sleep after opening up at 8 AM thenkeeping up with a young lady 26 years my junior all evening and most of the night. I actually just returned home an hour ago after taking her to dinner on the beach in Pensacola


Apparently I can't handle the G forces too well, I can usually do one roller coaster ride and that's it unless I want to be laid up with a pounding headache and severely upset stomach for a couple of hours afterwards.  I would have never made it as a fighter pilot.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 30, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I had a better day than you, my friend. Last night, I took a lady friend to Owa, Foley's new amusement park/ entertainment venue. An amazing place, really. It sits on just over 600 acres between my place and down town Foley Maybe a mile and a half as the crow flies, close to 3 miles by road. Now, I'm terrified of heights but absolutely love roller coasters. After Owa, we stopped by Doc Holliday's to listen to live music by The Sideliners and then back to my place for a bit of quiet time. She's never been to my house so.... I got her home just before 3 and made it home by 3:30 and was up at 6:45.
> ...



The heights and g-forces don't bother me but the speed of a roller coaster is terrifying to me.  I shut my eyes and pray that it be over.  So not much fun for me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 30, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition and for positive trend to continue.
Seagal and Mr. Seagal.
Beautress for wellness
Peach for healing
GallantWarrior for pain relief and healing in advance of surgery.
Ringel for healing and Mrs. R facing serious health challenges in difficult transition
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so that those who have been away can find their way back.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 1, 2019)

Greetings, All!
Up early this morning, got the hay unloaded and stacked, a few other things done before the partner showed up.  I'm on a lunch break now and will be heading out to get more stuff done I a few.
For many of our age, pacing ourselves is the key to getting things done.  No, they don't get done as quickly as they once did, and we're usually quite ready for a break when that time comes.  The heat up here right now is brutal but at least in my neck of the woods (pun intended) we aren't buried under the smoke from the wildfire on the Peninsula.  Anchorage is really bad right now and the warnings are out to stay inside unless you have to and they are telling people which types of filter masks will work if they have to be outside.  The fire on the Kenai Peninsula is on uninhabited public land and is being contained.  There's another big fire up near Fairbanks that is threatening a couple of subdivisions.  Residents there have been directed to prepare for evacuation.  'Tis the season...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 1, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Greetings, All!
> Up early this morning, got the hay unloaded and stacked, a few other things done before the partner showed up.  I'm on a lunch break now and will be heading out to get more stuff done I a few.
> For many of our age, pacing ourselves is the key to getting things done.  No, they don't get done as quickly as they once did, and we're usually quite ready for a break when that time comes.  The heat up here right now is brutal but at least in my neck of the woods (pun intended) we aren't buried under the smoke from the wildfire on the Peninsula.  Anchorage is really bad right now and the warnings are out to stay inside unless you have to and they are telling people which types of filter masks will work if they have to be outside.  The fire on the Kenai Peninsula is on uninhabited public land and is being contained.  There's another big fire up near Fairbanks that is threatening a couple of subdivisions.  Residents there have been directed to prepare for evacuation.  'Tis the season...



You would think Alaska, one of the wettest places we had ever visited for all the time we were there, wouldn't have wild fires.  But yes, it is the season.  Until the last couple of days we were getting smoke from an Arizona fire several hundred miles away.  Not as bad as in some years though since we have had an unusual amount of spring moisture ahead of the monsoon that should arrive within the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 1, 2019)

I probably posted this one before, but just ran across it again.  You have to at least grin. . .


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 1, 2019)

Alaska is wet but that is deceiving.  We have relatively low humidity because most of our moisture is in the ground.  Where else can you walk across a pond overgrown with plants (muskeg).  It's like walking on a water bed and you often have to traverse such an area to get to a good fishing spot.
I'm glad


Foxfyre said:


> I probably posted this one before, but just ran across it again.  You have to at least grin. . .


Keeyoott!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 1, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


>


I drank on cup of coffee but it's too hot for another.
I am staying focused an positive, thanks.
Not freaking out...yet.  The partner is here, somewhere.
Can't freak out, too much to do.
No one has been stabbed....yet.
Nope.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 1, 2019)

It is spectacular here in the Crotch of the Tri-State area!  The vistas all look like postcard shots.  As clear a sky as we ever get with temperatures into the high 70s and narry a whiff of humidity.  

I was reminiscing about what the environment was like when I was a kid.  When I was born, there were only 48 states, nothing had been blasted into orbit and the steel mills strung along the banks of the Ohio River like a string of sooty pearls were in full blast.

The mill just outside the state line was in Midland, PA.  I worked there while I was home from college.  A lot of my friends worked there too.  Just down stream in Weirton, WV was the nation's largest sheet steel manufacturer specializing in steel food and beverage container cans.

They had an old blast furnace there that would emit clouds of electric arc furnace dust.  What EPA regulations call K-O 67.  Just know that this dust is rusty orange in color, very fine particles and stains what it lands on.  The whole town of Weirton had an amber to rust colored patina.  It snowed orange in Weirton.

When school shopping season rolled around we would pile into the big two toned Mercury and drive to nearby Baden, PA, only fourteen miles upstream as the river flows.  The Northern Lights shopping center was directly across the river from the J&L Steel mill in Aliquippa.  

Rail cars full of slag rendered out in the bank of blast furnaces would dump their molten loads down the river bank.  It was as close to a volcanic eruption as we will ever get in this valley.  But the hazardous metals in that slag; the lead, right into the river.  And that river serves my drinking water.

In Midlad, which is the nearest mill to the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate, they made 27% of the stainless steel consumed in the free world.  Making that stainless involves immersing the strip of steel in hydrochloric acid.  At night, when they purged the tanks of acid, a yellow haze was visible.  As if you borrowed Charlton Hesron's shooting shades.  Cars rusted from the roof down instead of from the wheel wells and rocker panels up.

But the most acute environmental hazard in my neighborhood was blasting caps.  They were completing the southernmost highway link between Lake Erie and the Ohio River, about 100 miles.  This end of the highway involved moving a massive amount of soil rock and shale.  And that means blasting with high explosives.  

To set them off a primer or blasting caps are used.  The fear was one of us kids would happen on a stray blasting cap and blow ourselves to smithereens.

Visible air, contaminated water and explosives as inviting to a young boy as a circus parade.  It's a wonder I made it!  And it's a wonder we got it cleaned up!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 1, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Alaska is wet but that is deceiving.  We have relatively low humidity because most of our moisture is in the ground.  Where else can you walk across a pond overgrown with plants (muskeg).  It's like walking on a water bed and you often have to traverse such an area to get to a good fishing spot.
> I'm glad
> 
> 
> ...



Our Dhryfus, half Keeshoud and half Lhasa, was the most remarkable, intelligent, intuitive, even psychic fur baby we have ever been blessed with--that one special dog that some of us are blessed with in a lifetime.  He was a great guard dog sounding big and fierce though he wasn't all that big and he wouldn't hurt a fly.  He could catch a butterfly in his mouth, open his mouth, and the butterfly would fly away.  The rabbits up on the mountain had his number.  They would run knowing he would chase them and then would move slightly off the path.  You could almost hear them snicker as he charged by.  But if he had caught one he would not have hurt it.

Anyhow my Aunt Betty and Uncle Ed (RIP) lived in a lovely home in west Dallas before they moved to Albuquerque and she made the mistake of feeding one or two feral cats.  In no time she had this whole pack of cats that showed up at feeding time.  We had arrived there one early afternoon and before long Dhryfus needed to go out to do his business.  So I opened the back door and here came this large herd of cats running for the door.  Dhryfus hesitated a bit, but he really needed to go, so he stuck his nose as high in the air as he could get it and stepped gingerly and carefully through those cats to get to the yard.  Not one of them hissed or spit at him.  It was an amazing thing to see.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 1, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> It is spectacular here in the Crotch of the Tri-State area!  The vistas all look like postcard shots.  As clear a sky as we ever get with temperatures into the high 70s and narry a whiff of humidity.
> 
> I was reminiscing about what the environment was like when I was a kid.  When I was born, there were only 48 states, nothing had been blasted into orbit and the steel mills strung along the banks of the Ohio River like a string of sooty pearls were in full blast.
> 
> ...


So glad we have amended our ways since then.  Too bad so many other nations have not.  How's the water?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 1, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Alaska is wet but that is deceiving.  We have relatively low humidity because most of our moisture is in the ground.  Where else can you walk across a pond overgrown with plants (muskeg).  It's like walking on a water bed and you often have to traverse such an area to get to a good fishing spot.
> ...


Symbiotic relationship.
I'm down to three pre-feral cats now.  The old lady cat went missing two weeks ago and I do not expect her back.  I do miss her, though.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 1, 2019)

I got the body control module I bought to replace my failing one installed in my car successfully.  I didn't get it done yesterday, apparently because I was doing it slightly wrong.  Today I found better instructions and it worked this time.  It hopefully means no more weird activity from my gauges, wipers, or other secondary electronics.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 1, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> I got the body control module I bought to replace my failing one installed



MY Gawd Montrovant you are a genius... That may be exactly what I need... Who would have thought after 65 years my* 'body control module'* would go bad...


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 1, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I got the body control module I bought to replace my failing one installed
> ...



Just remember you can't fall off the floor.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 1, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > It is spectacular here in the Crotch of the Tri-State area!  The vistas all look like postcard shots.  As clear a sky as we ever get with temperatures into the high 70s and narry a whiff of humidity.
> ...


In 1996 or so, they held a BassMasters tournament in and around Pittsburgh.  The Ohio River starts there at The Point.  Mile 0.  As the river flows west by northwest for the first 37 miles, passing through two sets of locks and dams and at last, here at the junction of three states, the river rolls passed East Liverpool, Ohio.  In between The Burgh and The Pool were six major steel mills, the first licensed commercial nuclear power plant, an oil refinery, and the third largest zinc and lead processor in America.

Aside from the goiters, boils on my arms and legs and my prehensile tail, life is grand!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 2, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> I got the body control module I bought to replace my failing one installed in my car successfully.  I didn't get it done yesterday, apparently because I was doing it slightly wrong.  Today I found better instructions and it worked this time.  It hopefully means no more weird activity from my gauges, wipers, or other secondary electronics.


Learning new skills, Montro?  Good for you.  Hopefully this will fix a lot of your vehicular ills.  Is the job still working out?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 2, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


That prehensile tale must come in handy for changing light bulbs in the ceiling fixtures.  Of course, I could use a few blasting caps and a couple sticks to TNT, just to get the bigger stumps out, yanno.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 2, 2019)

Like drum solos?  This guy is good:


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 2, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I had a better day than you, my friend. Last night, I took a lady friend to Owa, Foley's new amusement park/ entertainment venue. An amazing place, really. It sits on just over 600 acres between my place and down town Foley Maybe a mile and a half as the crow flies, close to 3 miles by road. Now, I'm terrified of heights but absolutely love roller coasters. After Owa, we stopped by Doc Holliday's to listen to live music by The Sideliners and then back to my place for a bit of quiet time. She's never been to my house so.... I got her home just before 3 and made it home by 3:30 and was up at 6:45.
> ...


I do fine with the loops and g-forces, but spinning sideways in a vertical attitude bothers my stomach.
I figure when you go on a roller coaster, you are essentially paying to get frightened. With my fear of heights going in, I figure I am getting more value than most people.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 2, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Like drum solos?  This guy is good:


Not bad, but this is probably the greatest drum solo ever. Nearly 10 minutes by a man 66 years old at the time. Ginger is nearly 80 now.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 2, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Like drum solos?  This guy is good:


That's the basic kindergarten version of drum solos, at that point in time rock had yet to catch up with jazz drummers like Gene Krupa and buddy Rich in ability and execution.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 2, 2019)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Like drum solos?  This guy is good:
> ...



Yes he is very good.  But it didn't make me want to keep listening.  I got bored with it after a few minutes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 2, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Like drum solos?  This guy is good:
> ...



Maybe but I rate them by whether they draw me into what they are doing and make me want to keep listening.

Here's another great early rock drum solo by one of my favorite all time bands.  Some awesome guitar work here too as well as excellent drum work.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 2, 2019)

Mr. P took really great care of my bruised knee, he cleaned and bandaged it every day and put on my knee brace.
He also went into town to get me some take out dinners for a few nights.
I spoil him and he spoils me.  
He went to Walmart, the next morning of my fall and bought a double hinged knee brace.
I couldn't put much weight on my left knee for 4 or 5 days.
The brace was too big for me by an inch so it didn't work very well. One size fits all right, just not for smaller adults. GRRRR...……….
I ordered a smaller one thru amazon and received it the next day.

as my right knee, sidewalk burn healed;
Mr. P renamed the shape from the one horned , one eyed, flying purple, people eater to flattened mouse road kill, complete with the tire marks. 
It really did look like a  flat mouse with it's little tail curled upwards and tire marks running over him.

I am healing up nicely ,but about a week behind cleaning out everything.
I called this morning and added another week for the roll off dumpster. It wasn't too much extra for another week.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 2, 2019)

peach174 said:


> Mr. P took really great care of my bruised knee, he cleaned and bandaged it every day and put on my knee brace.
> He also went into town to get me some take out dinners for a few nights.
> I spoil him and he spoils me.
> He went to Walmart, the next morning of my fall and bought a double hinged knee brace.
> ...



Glad you are on the mend dear.  We who are getting older don't bounce as well as we used to, but at least we can get better when we are ailing from this or that.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 2, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. P took really great care of my bruised knee, he cleaned and bandaged it every day and put on my knee brace.
> ...



Well I bounced up off that steel and solid Oakwood low lipped frame wagon fairly well.
Like it was a trampoline.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 2, 2019)

*ASTRONOMY UPDATE:
*
If any of us are in South America or nearby today, you can witness at least a partial solar eclipse.  Much of the eclipse will take place over the largely unpopulated area of the southern Pacific Ocean, but it will conclude across South America.   If you are in a narrow strip across Chile or Argentina, you can see the total solar eclipse, but otherwise you would need to be out in the Pacific Ocean.

The is the first solar eclipse anywhere in the world since August 2017.   Here in the states, our next solar eclipse will be April 8, 2024.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 2, 2019)

peach174 said:


> Mr. P took really great care of my bruised knee, he cleaned and bandaged it every day and put on my knee brace.
> He also went into town to get me some take out dinners for a few nights.
> I spoil him and he spoils me.
> He went to Walmart, the next morning of my fall and bought a double hinged knee brace.
> ...


Glad you're healing up well and seem in good spirits.  Good thing you and Mr P spoil each other so mercilessly!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 2, 2019)

Another stink-hot day!  I cannot afford to hide out inside any longer and am doing some pretty heavy work in the hot sun.  I sweat so badly, it gets in my ears and eyes and peeling off a t-shirt is like shedding a second skin.  The partner asked for lunch, which is sitting here congealing nicely.  At least he's not a very picky eater, so cold crab benedict won't phase him in the least.  But, break time is almost over.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 2, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


>


Point 1: 3 cups so far
Point 2: Focused? On what? today is my day off.
Point 3: As long as no one knocks on the door, I'm good.
Point 4: OK. No problem. My Glock is a foot from my right hand.
Point 5: No.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 2, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Stumps? One word: Tannerite.. It's legal in 47 states and available as exploding targets at gun dealers and sporting goods stores. It's essentially innert until mixed and then can only be set off with a supersonic projectile. A 2 pound target will pull an 8" oak stump here.
Guys love to blow stuff up AND you get some target practice in as well


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 2, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


>


I have this door mat at the front door:


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 2, 2019)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I'd have gone outside and taken a picture of my mat, but no pants...


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 2, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Then you missed the final flurry. Ginger is insane. Both on a kit and in real life. If you get the urge, search Netflix for a documentary on him titled "Beware of Mister Baker"


----------



## peach174 (Jul 2, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. P took really great care of my bruised knee, he cleaned and bandaged it every day and put on my knee brace.
> ...



I have a very nasty deep bruise from below my left knee all the way on both sides of my shinbone down to my angle.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 2, 2019)

peach174 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


To your angle?  Not your curve?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 2, 2019)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


When I destroyed my knee, there was no bouncing up. It took 4 men to lift the glass block wall off of me. I do still heal fast, but not as fast as I did 40 years ago.. then, 40 years ago, I'd have likely lost the leg.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 2, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I got the body control module I bought to replace my failing one installed in my car successfully.  I didn't get it done yesterday, apparently because I was doing it slightly wrong.  Today I found better instructions and it worked this time.  It hopefully means no more weird activity from my gauges, wipers, or other secondary electronics.
> ...



It's going well enough so far.  I seem to be well thought of as far as job performance goes.  There may be some other issues to worry about; I have a meeting tomorrow in which we're going to discuss some recent problems, I believe.  I've been told by my direct supervisor that my performance should not be brought up as a problem in any way and I should not worry about that.  On the other hand, even if the problems lie elsewhere, if they are affecting the company, that could impact me.  I am still working through a staffing company, so my position is less secure than I would prefer.

Hopefully this is just part of the current effort to improve the overall product being sent out and not something more serious.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 2, 2019)

Ernie S. said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Hot tip of the day for me.  I'll definitely look into that.  It seems like it would be a bunch more fun than the backhoe and I might get some of the young hotshots from work out here to do that "work" for free.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 2, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Have you gotten through your probationary period?  It's possible they just want to have a performance review, which can be a positive thing.  Good luck with your meeting.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 2, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Hot tip of the day for me. I'll definitely look into that. It seems like it would be a bunch more fun than the backhoe and I might get some of the young hotshots from work out here to do that "work" for free.



Tannerite Party!!! GW's domocile...

He will supply the targets...

You supply your own ammo...

Bulletin Board at work...


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 3, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Buy a bunch of them. They tend to be addictive. I do tend to warn neighbors for 3 or 400 yards when I'm about to play


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 3, 2019)

HI everybody, I have not been online much lately because the landlords have been renovating and I had to take up my phone line to avoid it being damaged when they took up the floorboards to put in central heating pipes.
But now all the work is finished until next year when they are going to renovate the kitchen. So I am back to normal and will be checking in every day. I was afraid they were going to evict me, but they said they are not even going to put the rent up. So I now have a newly painted flat.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 3, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> HI everybody, I have not been online much lately because the landlords have been renovating and I had to take up my phone line to avoid it being damaged when they took up the floorboards to put in central heating pipes.
> But now all the work is finished until next year when they are going to renovate the kitchen. So I am back to normal and will be checking in every day. I was afraid they were going to evict me, but they said they are not even going to put the rent up. So I now have a newly painted flat.


I'm working on a newly remodeled square.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 3, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> HI everybody, I have not been online much lately because the landlords have been renovating and I had to take up my phone line to avoid it being damaged when they took up the floorboards to put in central heating pipes.
> But now all the work is finished until next year when they are going to renovate the kitchen. So I am back to normal and will be checking in every day. I was afraid they were going to evict me, but they said they are not even going to put the rent up. So I now have a newly painted flat.



Sounds great Dajjal.  And glad you are back.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 3, 2019)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I didn't realize that I hadn't posted this from my facebook that is appropriate considering my door mat.

OK folks. Yes My Messenger always show me as active. That is because I own a business and need to be available to staff at all times. My messenger and SMS texts come through with a annoying dog barking sound that wakes me up effectively. I wake up at 7:00 3 days a week and rarely before 9 the rest of the week. There are but a few people in my life that I am willing to wake up to and one I actually want to wake up to. Y'all know who you are.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 3, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Hot tip of the day for me. I'll definitely look into that. It seems like it would be a bunch more fun than the backhoe and I might get some of the young hotshots from work out here to do that "work" for free.
> ...


I'd love to attend, but Damn! That's a furr piece to travel. There are videos out there to make your own tannerite and some creative uses for the stuff. One I particularly like is on Youtube. Search "tannerite when pigs fly"


----------



## peach174 (Jul 3, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Yeah, the angle to the dangle was all wrong.

Ankle dear.
Posted without proof reading.
I'm busy.
Get over it.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 3, 2019)

We just turned the corner on 2019.  I flipped the calendar and, boy howdy!  183 days down, 182 to go.  We still get the next two months of summer fun.  The fireflies are out in force, the cicadas have had their day. 

Sweet corn is on sale at the local farm stores.  And the county is blessed with magnificent farm stores.  Home grown fruit and vegetables, eggs, honey and baked goods are heaped on the countertops and display shelves. Beaches and parks and picnic grounds are doing land office business.

So there is time and venues to get your summer fun on.  Until we turn the calendar from August to September.  Then the year shifts gears.  The kids are back in school.  The Potters have won four straight.  Did you get the Halloween decorations out of the garage?  Gotta dig down in the bottom drawer and find a sweatshirt!

Once we hit the months that end in 'ber', all bets are off.  The holidays come around before we know it. The leisure we enjoy in summer is something to be savored like champagne or beef jerky.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 3, 2019)

Hi there, Peeps. Sorry I have been MIA. Trying to stay busy but mostly just reading. Twitter, library books, etc. Trying to do a bit of gardening, and so far the tomatoes are doing very well and the zucchini? omg..Ima gonna have to pass it around the neighborhood there are so many.

Going to have a double whammy invasion of my body on the 26th (endoscope and colonoscopy), but I don't mind. No twilight for me..they are going to do it at the hospital with an anesthesiologist cuz last time...I woke up and destroyed their bed and equipment .

Anywho....hope all are doing well and if not well..at least hanging in there. I invited a gal from Twitter to come here to the CS. She makes lovely candles, is battling breast cancer and overall needs some love and shoulders to lean on. I hope she comes. I won't say her twitter name cuz I don't know if she will appear as that name..or even come at all. I hope she does. CS is a mercy to folks who are burned out on the negativity and hate and need a major break from it all.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 3, 2019)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Your curve?  Only when your husband's around........


----------



## Gracie (Jul 3, 2019)

Hey Dawn!
I see you did join! (Intro forum). Hope you have a great time here. I don't post nearly as much as I used to but I will pop in more often now. Explore, then when you need to just sit back..enjoy the CoffeeShop. Good peeps all over this board and much nicer than Twitter, lol. More room to talk!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 3, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Hi there, Peeps. Sorry I have been MIA. Trying to stay busy but mostly just reading. Twitter, library books, etc. Trying to do a bit of gardening, and so far the tomatoes are doing very well and the zucchini? omg..Ima gonna have to pass it around the neighborhood there are so many.
> 
> Going to have a double whammy invasion of my body on the 26th (endoscope and colonoscopy), but I don't mind. No twilight for me..they are going to do it at the hospital with an anesthesiologist cuz last time...I woke up and destroyed their bed and equipment .
> 
> Anywho....hope all are doing well and if not well..at least hanging in there. I invited a gal from Twitter to come here to the CS. She makes lovely candles, is battling breast cancer and overall needs some love and shoulders to lean on. I hope she comes. I won't say her twitter name cuz I don't know if she will appear as that name..or even come at all. I hope she does. CS is a mercy to folks who are burned out on the negativity and hate and need a major break from it all.



Always good to hear from you Gracie.  And if Dawn chooses to become a member of our family here in the Coffee Shop we'll take good care of her.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 3, 2019)

I gotta go with MrGracie to town. I'll swing by later and hope to see Dawn settling in to USMB and especially here in the CS. Its just so nice, Foxy, that this place is here. The whole place as well as this particular thread. I will never forget what everyone did for me in my time of need. Things are smooth right now...but I am waiting for the other shoe to drop, so to speak. I won't completely rest until we are settled in our forever home..whenever that happens. But for now....smooth.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 3, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Hi there, Peeps. Sorry I have been MIA. Trying to stay busy but mostly just reading. Twitter, library books, etc. Trying to do a bit of gardening, and so far the tomatoes are doing very well and the zucchini? omg..Ima gonna have to pass it around the neighborhood there are so many.
> 
> Going to have a double whammy invasion of my body on the 26th (endoscope and colonoscopy), but I don't mind. No twilight for me..they are going to do it at the hospital with an anesthesiologist cuz last time...I woke up and destroyed their bed and equipment .
> 
> Anywho....hope all are doing well and if not well..at least hanging in there. I invited a gal from Twitter to come here to the CS. She makes lovely candles, is battling breast cancer and overall needs some love and shoulders to lean on. I hope she comes. I won't say her twitter name cuz I don't know if she will appear as that name..or even come at all. I hope she does. CS is a mercy to folks who are burned out on the negativity and hate and need a major break from it all.


Howdy, Gracie!  Good to see you back again, no matter how short your stay.
Ugh, roto-rooter of the tooter!  I hated it and am NOT looking forward to the next round.  I wish I had the time to get into a garden.  Perhaps one of these years...  Of course, tomatoes only work here if you have a heated greenhouse, the growing season is not long enough before it freezes and once that happens, no more 'maters.
How's your kitty ward?  My old girl wandered off two weeks ago and I'm pretty sure she's not coming back.  We figured out she was 15-16 years old and I've mentioned she showed signs of something like Parkinson's.  I hope she died happy, out in the cool woods, surrounded by Nature.  Cats always like being outside, I think.
Take care of yourself, and Mr. G.  Hopefully your summer progresses quietly and comfortable.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 3, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there, Peeps. Sorry I have been MIA. Trying to stay busy but mostly just reading. Twitter, library books, etc. Trying to do a bit of gardening, and so far the tomatoes are doing very well and the zucchini? omg..Ima gonna have to pass it around the neighborhood there are so many.
> ...


Bunch of old geezers grumbling about their owies...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 3, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Well as they say, misery loves company?   

But yeah.  Sometimes we all need a little sympathy and understanding when we are dealing with the inevitable pressures and stresses of just living our lives.  And thankfully, when we survive those pressures and stresses and things get better, we can all rejoice and celebrate that too.  And our normal blessings and enjoyment of things are always better when we can share them with others too.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 3, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


You know I'm kidding.  We all seek each other for support through some tough spots and it is comforting to know there are other geezers out there who care for each other.
How have you been getting on lately, Foxy?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 3, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Pretty well GW.  Pretty well all things considered.  I had a situation a couple of weeks ago that landed me at the gastrology dept. undergoing a ENDG--that's where they look at your esophagus. stomach, small intestine--and a colonoscopy where they look at the rest of your plumbing.  The suspicions were very alarming and we were holding our breath at what they would find.

What they found was nothing.  Zip.  Nada.  I was clean as a whistle.  A little bit of redness in the stomach prompted a biopsy that turned out completely negative.  So I am on a stronger dose of omeprazole (Prilosec) for 30 days to heal up the redness and otherwise declared well.  I'm glad I am pronounced well, but it is frustrating to go through all that and be told they don't know what happened, but everything is okay now.  

So I have some collapsed vertebrae in my back that definitely remind me that they are there most days, but a little hemp oil keeps that manageable.  Otherwise I'm in pretty good shape for an old broad.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 3, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


A scare is better than a confirmed diagnosis.  Good to know that's all you had, besides the frustration.  Getting more...mature is pretty frustrating.  Knowing what you could have done just a couple of years ago and what you can no longer do now, that's frustrating indeed.
I've heard lots of good things about hemp oil.  It's available all over the place here, especially since MJ became legal.  But I am still working at a DOT-governed job and am a little leary of using hemp products.  Maybe after surgery, when I know I'll be off work a few weeks, I might try hemp oil.  I prefer natural means of treating myself than chemical concoctions.  BTW: I have completely stopped using NSAIDS and the prescription substitute the doc gave me in favor of turmeric/curcumin.  Turmeric works lots better and I hope without the side effects of typical chemical/pharmaceutical treatments.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 3, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



The hemp oil I use is a product of Manitoba Harvest out of Winnipeg.   Recommended use is up to three 1000 mg capsules daily though we usually take only one or two and we are also using flax oil and ground flax seed.   There is not supposed to be more than a tiny trace of THC but I have read that 1000 mg of CBD hemp oil or more could cause a false positive on a drug test though it would do so only in small percentage of cases.   But probably not worth the risk to you as long as you want to keep your job and retire as your choice.

. . . Does CBD oil show up on a drug test:

Fortunately, the urine drug screen for THC-COOH is known to have very little cross-reactivity to other cannabinoids that are not intoxicating, such as CBD(cannabidiol), CBG (cannabigerol), CBN (cannabinol), and others. This is good news for “normal” consumers of CBD/hemp oil.

That said, individuals using unusually large doses of a cannabinoid-rich hemp oil product (above 1000-2000 mg of hemp oil daily) could theoretically test positive during the initial urinary screen. Although very rare, the urine screen in these cases would likely represent a “false positive” due to other non-THC metabolites or compounds, which may cross-react with the immunoassay. When this is the case, the confirmatory GC/MS test would be negative, since CBD and other cannabinoids will not be detected by the more accurate (and specific) GC/MS screen.

Keep in mind that most of the high-quality, reliable CBD-rich hemp oil products contain much less THC than marijuana. For example, hemp contains anywhere from 1/10th to 1/300th of the THC concentration found in marijuana. An individual consuming 1000-2000 mg per day of hemp oil would thus consume approximately 3-6 mg of THC. This exceedingly high dose may result in detection of positive urine screen in up to 11% to 23% of assays.

On the other hand, there is some data demonstrating that at daily doses of 0.5mg of THC from 3-5 servings of most commercial CBD-rich hemp oil products, the positive urine screen rate is < 0.2%. Again, most servings of typical high-quality, high-purity CBD-based hemp oil products contain well below 0.1mg of THC and therefore have over 400-600 times less THC than marijuana products. . .​Does Using CBD Hemp Oil Result in a Positive Drug Test for THC or Marijuana?


----------



## Gracie (Jul 3, 2019)

Miss Evie is doing very very well. Little snot is a typical cat....sleeps all damn day (like MrGracie) then up all night. Thankfully she does not come in my room to irritate me in the wee hours. I think she is not fond of the fan I have 1 foot away from me, lol. So...she plays in MrGs room with her toys and her cat tree I bought for her at salvation army. She turned in to a regular housecat that likes being outside. I'm so glad I did not put her down and did indeed give her a chance. She is such a smart kitty. And loving too. She laid in my lap while I trimmed her front claws with my nail clipper. Just laid there...making bread as I clipped.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 3, 2019)

I also got a package from another online friend from another board I used to hang out at long long ago. Paints, rocks to paint, canvases, and other goodies. I am now playing with mandala rocks. I'll upload a pic in a few.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## peach174 (Jul 3, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...





Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Mr. P is very used to men staring at my curves for 36 years.
He always tells them ,stare all you want and admire, but remember the toys are mine.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 3, 2019)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


The wife used to tell me she didn't care where I got my appetite as long as I ate at home........


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 3, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Didn't have the meeting.  Instead, worked for almost 13 hours, and I'll be going in for 4 hours or so tomorrow morning.  

From what I heard today, though, it sounds as if any meeting would have explained that any issues currently are due to the company trying to get a new, big client, which has led to a push for greater product quality standards.  I don't think there's any reason to worry about my job; it doesn't sound as if the company is in danger of losing any business, perhaps even the opposite.


----------



## beautress (Jul 3, 2019)

Good evening, all. Still posting when I can. My pneumonia seems to be double now, but I was good and have visited the doctor's office 3 times in the last 2 weeks trying to adjust to medications that will work. One of these mornings, I'm going to wake up fully well. I hope. Every day you wake up is a good one, though.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 3, 2019)

beautress said:


> Good evening, all. Still posting when I can. My pneumonia seems to be double now, but I was good and have visited the doctor's office 3 times in the last 2 weeks trying to adjust to medications that will work. One of these mornings, I'm going to wake up fully well. I hope. Every day you wake up is a good one, though.


Praying for healing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 3, 2019)

Gracie said:


>



Wow!  So beautiful.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 3, 2019)

Okay, been badmouthing Apple for so long I decided to give the iPhone a chance.  Switched over to T Mobile, great monthly rate with a deal on the iPhone XR, it was a better deal than Verizon offered to keep our business.  
The phone is going to take some getting used to as I'm only familiar with Android but all the pro reviews rate iPhone better in almost every category than Android phones.
The XR is smaller than my Verizon Moto Z Force droid, which I would not recommend, it sucks but the XR screen is the same size as the Droid screen.  The XR is fast, really fast it's just figuring out where everything is on the phone and where to find what I want.
As for Apple macs, their still overpriced and overhyped.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 3, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, been badmouthing Apple for so long I decided to give the iPhone a chance.  Switched over to T Mobile, great monthly rate with a deal on the iPhone XR, it was a better deal than Verizon offered to keep our business.
> The phone is going to take some getting used to as I'm only familiar with Android but all the pro reviews rate iPhone better in almost every category than Android phones.
> The XR is smaller than my Verizon Moto Z Force droid, which I would not recommend, it sucks but the XR screen is the same size as the Droid screen.  The XR is fast, really fast it's just figuring out where everything is on the phone and where to find what I want.
> As for Apple macs, their still overpriced and overhyped.



You are a better man than I am, at least more open-minded regarding Apple... I don't even like being in the same room as an Apple product... Guess it is part of my grumpy old man routine I reckon...
Had T-Mobile for close to 20 years and had no problems... Started in Hawaii with 2 phones... Got a divorce and split the account... Went to Mississippi, Indiana and a short time in Virginia all with T-Mobile... Back in Hawaii for a little over 2 years with consolidated account again (2 Fones cheaper), all with T-Mobile... Life is good *(as long as its not apple)* ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 3, 2019)

beautress said:


> Good evening, all. Still posting when I can. My pneumonia seems to be double now, but I was good and have visited the doctor's office 3 times in the last 2 weeks trying to adjust to medications that will work. One of these mornings, I'm going to wake up fully well. I hope. Every day you wake up is a good one, though.





beautress said:


> Good evening, all. Still posting when I can. My pneumonia seems to be double now, but I was good and have visited the doctor's office 3 times in the last 2 weeks trying to adjust to medications that will work. One of these mornings, I'm going to wake up fully well. I hope. Every day you wake up is a good one, though.





beautress said:


> Good evening, all. Still posting when I can. My pneumonia seems to be double now, but I was good and have visited the doctor's office 3 times in the last 2 weeks trying to adjust to medications that will work. One of these mornings, I'm going to wake up fully well. I hope. Every day you wake up is a good one, though.



Oh wow Beautress.  I hoped you were past ailing but I guess not, huh.  Do you have a juicer?  Some of my holistic friend say that 2 parts fresh spinach juice mixed with 3 parts fresh carrot juice will do wonders for those with pneumonia.  At least if you're not allergic to either, it wouldn't hurt to try.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 3, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, been badmouthing Apple for so long I decided to give the iPhone a chance.  Switched over to T Mobile, great monthly rate with a deal on the iPhone XR, it was a better deal than Verizon offered to keep our business.
> ...


Normally I'm extremely anti Apple and still am with their macs but I rarely use my phone for anything but talking, texting, maps and the rare internet search and iPhones really are built better than all but the high end Android phones.  They're also not as expensive as they once were and they're larger than they used to be.


----------



## beautress (Jul 3, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening, all. Still posting when I can. My pneumonia seems to be double now, but I was good and have visited the doctor's office 3 times in the last 2 weeks trying to adjust to medications that will work. One of these mornings, I'm going to wake up fully well. I hope. Every day you wake up is a good one, though.
> ...


My doc fixed me up with some new meds for allergies, since I'm allergic to a lot of meds, but only one homeopathic remedy. She said it would take a week for this one to kick in... I'll try the carrot and spinach thing. Thanks.


----------



## Dawn (Jul 3, 2019)

Gracie said:


>


Those are beautiful


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 3, 2019)

Dawn... I said Hi on your intro thread, but I will give a special welcome to the CS...  Everyone must be watching the Beverly Hillbillies on the boob-toob or in bed... Last one in at night turns off the pot and locks the door as they leave... Good folks here...
I'm going to bed when a lot of folks are getting up because of where I live... 6 hour difference between here EST and HST... Hope you find your niche here... Life is good...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 4, 2019)

Dawn said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Hello Dawn.  Gracie told us you might be coming and I really hoped you would.  Any friend of Gracie's has got to be a special person.  So welcome to USMB and welcome to the Coffee Shop.  This is the place to come when it gets a bit too angry and mean out there.  

First timers to the Coffee Shop receive a complimentary beverage.  I picked out a particularly interesting one for you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 4, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Rod, GW's partner,
Kat's sister,
Dana, Foxfyre's friend recovering from heart transplant
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition and for positive trend to continue.
Seagal and Mr. Seagal.
Peach for healing
GallantWarrior for pain relief and healing in advance of surgery.
Ringel for healing and Mrs. R facing serious health challenges in difficult transition
Beautress for wellness
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so that those who have been away can find their way back.

*May a safe and proud and satisfying Fourth be with you.*


----------



## Gracie (Jul 4, 2019)

I'm here in the wee hours but I did too much work out front in the teeny garden and now my hands are killing me. So....off to bed so I don't feel them throb.

See you guys tomorrow! Have a safe and fun 4th!!


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 4, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, been badmouthing Apple for so long I decided to give the iPhone a chance.  Switched over to T Mobile, great monthly rate with a deal on the iPhone XR, it was a better deal than Verizon offered to keep our business.
> The phone is going to take some getting used to as I'm only familiar with Android but all the pro reviews rate iPhone better in almost every category than Android phones.
> The XR is smaller than my Verizon Moto Z Force droid, which I would not recommend, it sucks but the XR screen is the same size as the Droid screen.  The XR is fast, really fast it's just figuring out where everything is on the phone and where to find what I want.
> As for Apple macs, their still overpriced and overhyped.



I don't know about smartphones, as I've never had one.  I completely agree that Macs are overpriced.  It's almost all about marketing rather than actual performance with them IMO.

I do own an iPod.  I bought it used on Ebay a couple of years ago when the Creative MP3 player I had died.  I used the Creative for 10+ years.  I ended up buying the iPod not because I wanted an Apple product, but because it was the best price I found with the amount of storage I wanted.  There really aren't a lot of MP3 players out there at this point and Apple dominated the market when they were popular, so there wasn't a huge selection to choose from.

I've considered getting an iPhone before, but again, I would have to find one used at the right price for what I wanted.  I almost certainly wouldn't buy one new unless the price was comparable to a similar Android phone.


----------



## Dawn (Jul 4, 2019)

Thanks for the Welcome everyone. I’ll figure this stuff out.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 4, 2019)

Dawn said:


> Thanks for the Welcome everyone. I’ll figure this stuff out.


Welcome to the first day of what may be years of posting in the coffee shop.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 4, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Miss Evie is doing very very well. Little snot is a typical cat....sleeps all damn day (like MrGracie) then up all night. Thankfully she does not come in my room to irritate me in the wee hours. I think she is not fond of the fan I have 1 foot away from me, lol. So...she plays in MrGs room with her toys and her cat tree I bought for her at salvation army. She turned in to a regular housecat that likes being outside. I'm so glad I did not put her down and did indeed give her a chance. She is such a smart kitty. And loving too. She laid in my lap while I trimmed her front claws with my nail clipper. Just laid there...making bread as I clipped.


You and Miss Evie are meant for each other.  I'm so glad you found another fur-kid.  Someone who loves you and wants to be with you without making any huge demands.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 4, 2019)

Gracie said:


>


You made those?  That's more talent then I have.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 4, 2019)

Gracie said:


>


I like the forget-me-nots!  (Our state flower, or course.)


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 4, 2019)

beautress said:


> Good evening, all. Still posting when I can. My pneumonia seems to be double now, but I was good and have visited the doctor's office 3 times in the last 2 weeks trying to adjust to medications that will work. One of these mornings, I'm going to wake up fully well. I hope. Every day you wake up is a good one, though.


Agreed!  I still hope you get better sooner rather than later.  It's a terrible way to loose a summer.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 4, 2019)

Hello, Dawn!  Welcome to the CS.  A bunch of geezers with a couple of mature youngsters mixed in, but a congenial bunch overall.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 4, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, been badmouthing Apple for so long I decided to give the iPhone a chance.  Switched over to T Mobile, great monthly rate with a deal on the iPhone XR, it was a better deal than Verizon offered to keep our business.
> ...


In most cases only the higher end, expensive Android phones have the same quality manufacture as the iPhone and prices in the mid to high range are compatible.  Heck you can get an iPhone 6 for around a hundred bucks, the iPhone 7 for two to three hundred an 8 will set you back three to four hundred.
In most instances you chose a plan then pick a phone, the cost of the phone is spread out over two years, my XRs are an additional $31 each per month which is roughly $650 each,  Not bad when you consider the cost of a Samsung Galaxy, etc.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 4, 2019)

July 4th begins.  Lots of stuff going on all around, just no fireworks.  They have been banned because it's been hot and dry and there's already too much of the state on fire.  Fiercely hot, 83F in my neck o'the woods yesterday.  That's brutal for South-Central Alaska.  I'll still have to get some work done.  I'm down to two weekends and two weeks of work before I go into fix-it mode.  I'm getting pretty nervous and have almost convinced myself that I don't really hurt so much.  I don't know if I'd kick myself harder if I chicken out and cancel surgery or if I go through the surgery and have a tough convalescence.  My brother is planning 6 weeks here, so I am looking forward to having him around.  He's one of those people who can keep you laughing.  He's also a challenge to play Scrabble with.  
I'll be visiting periodically as my schedule allows and hope all of you find good health and happiness.


----------



## beautress (Jul 4, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> July 4th begins.  Lots of stuff going on all around, just no fireworks.  They have been banned because it's been hot and dry and there's already too much of the state on fire.  Fiercely hot, 83F in my neck o'the woods yesterday.  That's brutal for South-Central Alaska.  I'll still have to get some work done.  I'm down to two weekends and two weeks of work before I go into fix-it mode.  I'm getting pretty nervous and have almost convinced myself that I don't really hurt so much.  I don't know if I'd kick myself harder if I chicken out and cancel surgery or if I go through the surgery and have a tough convalescence.  My brother is planning 6 weeks here, so I am looking forward to having him around.  He's one of those people who can keep you laughing.  He's also a challenge to play Scrabble with.
> I'll be visiting periodically as my schedule allows and hope all of you find good health and happiness.


No Fireworks? Well I found some at NASA.. Happy Fourth of July, everybody!
​


----------



## beautress (Jul 4, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


So many of them were growing at the Fort Richardson base we were stationed at when I was a little girl (near Anchorage).




When we got back to the states (Alaska was just a US province in 1953-4), my mother always made
sure we had forget-me-nots in her flower garden around the house. It was fun to touch their little seed
pods and watch them pop! and scatter tiny little black seeds everywhere.​


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 4, 2019)

beautress said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > July 4th begins.  Lots of stuff going on all around, just no fireworks.  They have been banned because it's been hot and dry and there's already too much of the state on fire.  Fiercely hot, 83F in my neck o'the woods yesterday.  That's brutal for South-Central Alaska.  I'll still have to get some work done.  I'm down to two weekends and two weeks of work before I go into fix-it mode.  I'm getting pretty nervous and have almost convinced myself that I don't really hurt so much.  I don't know if I'd kick myself harder if I chicken out and cancel surgery or if I go through the surgery and have a tough convalescence.  My brother is planning 6 weeks here, so I am looking forward to having him around.  He's one of those people who can keep you laughing.  He's also a challenge to play Scrabble with.
> ...


With current conditions, I'll forego fireworks, thank you!  But thanks for the Hubble "fireworks" to substitute.  
The fireworks stands haven't even opened this year, thank goodness.  But that won't stop the more determined morons from finding a way to get some.  Of course, a lot of the type that will find some place in the woods to shoot off their munitions and have nice campfires are the very ones that set the woods ablaze.  I just hope people are heeding the warnings.  It would suck to either wake up from my nap to a wildfire or come home to charcoal and rubble.  I like living off-grid but some people take remote locations a carte blanche to do whatever they feel like.  It took me a few years to get most people to quit using the parking lot adjacent to my place as a shooting range.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 4, 2019)

I'd pay 100 bucks for a day with a high of 83. At 8:37 AM it is already 84, headed for 93. As usual, we will be having a cook-out/fireworks display at the home of my business partners. We expect about 50 people and our biggest display yet. We have spent in the neighborhood of 2,500 bucks on pyrotechnics and will have 8 men setting them off for probably 30 minutes. There are a few pieces that will lay fear in the hearts of neighbors, but what the hell, we do it up good. The after party promises to be even better as the young lady I've been seeing has decided that I shouldn't have to drive her back to Pensacola that late and it would be better to drop her off at work after breakfast.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 4, 2019)

beautress said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I always liked the wild aquilegia.  I even planted some of the domestic version of aquilegia.
Wild in AK:


 
Domestic varieties:


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 4, 2019)

Ernie S. said:


> I'd pay 100 bucks for a day with a high of 83. At 8:37 AM it is already 84, headed for 93. As usual, we will be having a cook-out/fireworks display at the home of my business partners. We expect about 50 people and our biggest display yet. We have spent in the neighborhood of 2,500 bucks on pyrotechnics and will have 8 men setting them off for probably 30 minutes. There are a few pieces that will lay fear in the hearts of neighbors, but what the hell, we do it up good. The after party promises to be even better as the young lady I've been seeing has decided that I shouldn't have to drive her back to Pensacola that late and it would be better to drop her off at work after breakfast.


Lots of people think we're nuts, complaining about this heat.  But seen from our point of view, 70 is more than hot enough.  65 is just about right this time of year.  Lots of our visitors can usually be spotted because they suit up in jackets and sweaters when locals are running around in shorts and wife-beaters.
Enjoy your holiday.  I hope all y'all will have a great celebration of our Independence.


----------



## beautress (Jul 4, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


During our years in Wyoming, I loved the Columbines on Casper Mountain, just a couple of hundred miles from Colorado, where Columbine aqualegia is the state flower. They come in every color, too.
Oh, well, imho nothing can top the amazing fields of bluebonnets we see here in the Lone Star State:


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 4, 2019)

beautress said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


We have those here but call them lupine.  I believe they are the same genus.  They sure do look a lot alike!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 4, 2019)

Happy 4th of July!  Many thanks to all of the Patriots, past and present, that have sacrificed to make this a special day in America.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 4, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



If T mobile doesn't work out for you, we bundle our land line, high speed wifi internet, and cable with Comcast.  We have the low end cable--no premium channels at all--for economy but there isn't much on the premium channels we want to see anyway.  But the big bonus for us is that they throw in  mobile phone service with unlimited calls and text and 100 mgs of data for free.  They do require we use their Adroid smart phones and we pay for those at $7.50 per month  per phone for three years at which time we can upgrade, and 100 mgs isn't enough so we pay an additional $12 per gig for data that we share.  So with taxes and fees, our total cell phone bill with all the bells and whistles  is about $33/month for two lines.  And the 4g coverage nationwide is terrific because they use the Verizon network.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 4, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


We have a large enough bill with Comcast with Home (security) bundled in.  Besides I'm really starting to like the iPhone, it's much better than any Android phone I've ever had.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 4, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I'm sure it is, but our smart phones do everything we need efficiently enough and I sure like that low bill for our phones.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 4, 2019)

It's cooled down to a manageable 92 with a 30% cloud cover. One storm to the west of us that seems to be losing its strength over Mobile Bay. Even if it reforms, it should slide by to the North.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 4, 2019)

Ernie S. said:


> It's cooled down to a manageable 92 with a 30% cloud cover. One storm to the west of us that seems to be losing its strength over Mobile Bay. Even if it reforms, it should slide by to the North.



Your high temps are similar to ours in the low 90's though we generally go into the high 90's even to a 100 this time of year, so we are enjoying the cool weather.     Our humidity is a fraction of yours though so if we stay in the shade, those 90's aren't any big deal for us.   We do cool down at night, usually into the 60's this time of year, occasionally into the high 50's.  Still no sign of the monsoon,but I check the radar daily and see more activity in the Chihuahan Desert in Mexico, so I'm pretty sure it is coming soon.  Beautiful sunny day in Albuquerque today which is a mixed blessing, i.e. good for the public fireworks shows, but our neighbors who like to make things go boom will be doing so until after midnight tonight.

I wish we could ban fireworks in New Mexico in the dry seasons, but alas whenever the legislature tries to do so, they get overturned by our courts.  They can limit those that go way up and presumably present more of a hazard for brush fires, but cannot ban all.  So everybody pretty much buys and uses what they want on the theory the law can't intercept everybody and therefore won't even bother.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 4, 2019)

95 here. But according to the locals, this is cool compared to what its supposed to be. Ick. Hate it. Days like this, I miss my beach weather. Couple of more months to go, then back to winter, which I am very ready for.

Heard there was a 6.4 earthquake in southern cali. We didn't feel it here, but we are too far north I guess.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 4, 2019)

93 with 40% humidity outside here.  I don't like it at all.  I'll stay indoors.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 4, 2019)

Ernie S. said:


> It's cooled down to a manageable 92 with a 30% cloud cover. One storm to the west of us that seems to be losing its strength over Mobile Bay. Even if it reforms, it should slide by to the North.


Yikes!  We're up to 87 here, so only 5 degrees lower than you are.  No storms in sight, clear blue skies with wispy little clouds.  There's another fire north of here and they even had a fire in Anchorage!  I noticed lots of small, neighborhood picnics and parades, so everyone is still in good spirits.
Happy 4th of July to all of you.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 4, 2019)

Well, one of the compensations of living in the Oaklandtown area is glorious weather.  It's 70, sunny and lightly breezy today.  Absolutely perfect.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 4, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > It's cooled down to a manageable 92 with a 30% cloud cover. One storm to the west of us that seems to be losing its strength over Mobile Bay. Even if it reforms, it should slide by to the North.
> ...


That "they can't catch everyone" theory might not work so well in Anchorage this year.  They've banned even the public fireworks displays and have beefed up police patrols to enforce the general ban.  After a fire in Anchorage flared up, authorities are getting serious.  The Anchorage fire is miniscule compared to many others in the state right now but just about any fire in Anchorage has a potential to do tremendous damage.
https://www.usnews.com/news/best-st...ies-lost-structures-from-anchorage-brush-fire


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 4, 2019)

Gracie said:


> 95 here. But according to the locals, this is cool compared to what its supposed to be. Ick. Hate it. Days like this, I miss my beach weather. Couple of more months to go, then back to winter, which I am very ready for.
> 
> Heard there was a 6.4 earthquake in southern cali. We didn't feel it here, but we are too far north I guess.


Even though Anchorage is wedged between to arms of water, they are only about five degrees "cooler" then here on my mountain.
Personally, a quake that would topple LA into the ocean would feel really, really good up here...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 4, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> 93 with 40% humidity outside here.  I don't like it at all.  I'll stay indoors.


You can keep the Southeast.  I grew up on the coast of NC and cannot imagine moving back there...unless a team of BIG horses dragged my clawing body back.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 5, 2019)

Hey Gracie , here's another idea for your creative projects:


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 5, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


>


I keep saying we need _real _editors, not spell-check.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 5, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



The spell checker on my  phone does some really REALLY weird anticipation of what it thinks I should have said.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 5, 2019)

Oh good. USMB is back.  It seemed to be off line for quite awhile this morning.  But it served as a wakeup call:

*ATTENTION COFFEE SHOPPERS*​Several weeks ago I had a major hard drive crash on my computer requiring it to be replaced.  That meant reinstalling all my software and when I reinstalled my email server, somehow it dropped all my groups in my address book.  So I lost all those emails you folks had sent me.  The addresses are still on the master list but it would be impossible to pick them out of the hundreds on that list.  So those who will trust me with an email address for you--I guard them with my life and do not share with ANYBODY without your express written permission to do so--and would PM them to me, I'll regenerate the list to contact should USMB one day close and I need to contact everybody where we can regroup.  If you want to of course.

I do have emails I had saved on a different account before consolidating on the one that crashed for:

Peach
Ringel
Ridgerunner
Drifter
Gracie
WelfareQueen
007
Ernie (added)

(Unless any of you have changed your email in the last year or two.  I know I lost a bunch of them though.

But anybody else who would like to be contacted if USMB closes and we have to move, please PM me an email address.  I won't use that email address for anything else unless it is a dire emergency like we fear you might be dead or something.  

NOTE to USMB.  We aren't going anywhere unless you abandon us.  We like it here.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 5, 2019)

It made 96 here today with a heat index of 113. It has cooled way down to a pleasant 94.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 5, 2019)

Ernie S. said:


> It made 96 here today with a heat index of 113. It has cooled way down to a pleasant 94.



Wow.  A tolerable 90 degrees at our house right now with comfortable humidity levels.  Will be cooling down into the 80's over the weekend and that will be nice.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 5, 2019)

In truth though, we wives don't yell.  We just sigh and fix it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 5, 2019)

Finally got the baseboard in the master closet and extra bedroom (temporary storage), all that's left right now is to nail it in.  I'll caulk and paint later.  Cut and am sanding the threshold for door from the hall to the bathroom, have to hit it with 120 grit then maybe 220 grit before polyurethaning.  I have two more to do for the openings where the kitchen joins the great room and hall.  Using redwood for my thresholds.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 5, 2019)

The Wife had chemo Monday - Tuesday, this one seems to have hit her pretty hard.  Since Tuesday thru today she's basically been sleeping 18 to 20 hours a day when she's not vomiting.   
BTW, I returned her iPhone, she didn't want it, had them throw the T Mobile chip in her old phone.  There was a $50 restocking fee on the purchase contract........  Still it's better than forking out almost $700 over the next two years.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 5, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> The Wife had chemo Monday - Tuesday, this one seems to have hit her pretty hard.  Since Tuesday thru today she's basically been sleeping 18 to 20 hours a day when she's not vomiting.
> BTW, I returned her iPhone, she didn't want it, had them throw the T Mobile chip in her old phone.  There was a $50 restocking fee on the purchase contract........  Still it's better than forking out almost $700 over the next two years.



So sorry about Mrs. R.  That is so tough.  Hopefully the worst will be over quickly.  And after playing a bit with others' Iphones I think we'll stick with our LG smart phones that are relatively cheap but have all the bells and whistles we need or want.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 5, 2019)

We were only at 60% relative humidity so is wasn't horrible like when it's 105 with 90%


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 5, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Finally got the baseboard in the master closet and extra bedroom (temporary storage), all that's left right now is to nail it in.  I'll caulk and paint later.  Cut and am sanding the threshold for door from the hall to the bathroom, have to hit it with 120 grit then maybe 220 grit before polyurethaning.  I have two more to do for the openings where the kitchen joins the great room and hall.  Using redwood for my thresholds.


It's not too hot to work there?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 5, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> The Wife had chemo Monday - Tuesday, this one seems to have hit her pretty hard.  Since Tuesday thru today she's basically been sleeping 18 to 20 hours a day when she's not vomiting.
> BTW, I returned her iPhone, she didn't want it, had them throw the T Mobile chip in her old phone.  There was a $50 restocking fee on the purchase contract........  Still it's better than forking out almost $700 over the next two years.


How long do her spells usually last after chemo?  Is there anything they can give her, at least to still the nausea?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 5, 2019)

Ernie S. said:


> We were only at 60% relative humidity so is wasn't horrible like when it's 105 with 90%


Gasp, melt...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 5, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Finally got the baseboard in the master closet and extra bedroom (temporary storage), all that's left right now is to nail it in.  I'll caulk and paint later.  Cut and am sanding the threshold for door from the hall to the bathroom, have to hit it with 120 grit then maybe 220 grit before polyurethaning.  I have two more to do for the openings where the kitchen joins the great room and hall.  Using redwood for my thresholds.
> ...


Yeah, kinda sorta but it's got to be done besides once I got all hot and sweaty I turned on the swamp cooler so I could cool down inside.  The metal parts on the mitre saw and table saw got very warm sitting for hours in the sun light........


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 5, 2019)

92 here today.  That's gotta be hot by anyone's standards, not just Alaskans.  We're all commiserating with each other because nobody can sleep.  Alaska isn't usually a place that requires air conditioning so almost no one has it.  Personally,  I find it difficult to sleep with sweat pooling in my ears.
On another note:  Years of neglecting one's personal care, eating total crap (except when I cook it), and generally subjecting himself to an abusive, driven life, have fired a warning shot across my partner's bow.  He's been feeling unwell and attributed his chest pain to coughing, a result of all the smoke we've been subjected to these last 2-3 weeks.  I went by his place this morning to pick up my pocket pooch and he was complaining of chest pain, from coughing, or course, dizziness, and his eyes were blurry.  At first I told him he needed to see a doc, and soon.  So, we went to have some tea and a snack a local eatery we frequent.  As I looked at him, I noticed his mouth was sagging, kind of slipping off to the right.  The waitress teased him about being drunk so early in the day because he was slurring his words.  I told the waitress to pack our stuff to go and ordered him into the car.  I took him to the emergency room where, after a series of tests, the doc told him he had had a heart attack.  It didn't look too bad, but they wanted to keep him at least overnight, do more tests.  He wanted to go home.  I pretty much ordered him to stay.  I told him he better not die before he's done fixing the back hoe!  After the blood work came back, they will be doing a heart catheter and see if they can fix his problem with a stint.  While perhaps not as bad as it could have been, it's still pretty serious.  No matter how much he bugs me sometimes, I will definitely have to change my lifestyle if he doesn't pay attention to this warning.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 5, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> The Wife had chemo Monday - Tuesday, this one seems to have hit her pretty hard.  Since Tuesday thru today she's basically been sleeping 18 to 20 hours a day when she's not vomiting.



I know your beautiful Bride does not know me from Jack Legg, but please give her my best as I know she does not deserve feeling the way she does...


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 5, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > We were only at 60% relative humidity so is wasn't horrible like when it's 105 with 90%
> ...


When I bought this place, I decided to add a 750 square foot deck with attached gazebo. It took me and a friend about a month to build the deck and a chicken coop. For one 10 day period, the high was over 100 each day The weather station closest to here topped out at 107 on the worst day. I can't work like that any more I was 62 and Wayne was 64. I'm about to be 70 in what, 3 weeks? Seems like I was 18 about 5 years ago?
I have been feeling younger for the last couple weeks, likely because I'm dating a 44 year old.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 5, 2019)

Ernie S. said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Yeah, those gals almost half your age will make you feel younger, until you die from exertion keeping them happy.  (lol)
I know what you mean about not doing what I could even a few years ago.  I was partnered with a 24-yr-old puppy on one flight this morning and was happy to have him offer to carry my ladder for me.  I sometimes wonder whether they are disappointed when I graciously accept their offer of help?  I think part of the vaunted wisdom comes with age is the fact that we begin to recognize our limitations?


----------



## beautress (Jul 5, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> The Wife had chemo Monday - Tuesday, this one seems to have hit her pretty hard.  Since Tuesday thru today she's basically been sleeping 18 to 20 hours a day when she's not vomiting.
> BTW, I returned her iPhone, she didn't want it, had them throw the T Mobile chip in her old phone.  There was a $50 restocking fee on the purchase contract........  Still it's better than forking out almost $700 over the next two years.


Prayers up, Ringel. I'm so sorry she's having a hard time with chemo.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 5, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> On another note: Years of neglecting one's personal care, eating total crap (except when I cook it), and generally subjecting himself to an abusive, driven life, have fired a warning shot across my partner's bow. He's been feeling unwell and attributed his chest pain to coughing, a result of all the smoke we've been subjected to these last 2-3 weeks. I went by his place this morning to pick up my pocket pooch and he was complaining of chest pain, from coughing, or course, dizziness, and his eyes were blurry. At first I told him he needed to see a doc, and soon. So, we went to have some tea and a snack a local eatery we frequent. As I looked at him, I noticed his mouth was sagging, kind of slipping off to the right. The waitress teased him about being drunk so early in the day because he was slurring his words. I told the waitress to pack our stuff to go and ordered him into the car. I took him to the emergency room where, after a series of tests, the doc told him he had had a heart attack. It didn't look too bad, but they wanted to keep him at least overnight, do more tests. He wanted to go home. I pretty much ordered him to stay. I told him he better not die before he's done fixing the back hoe! After the blood work came back, they will be doing a heart catheter and see if they can fix his problem with a stint. While perhaps not as bad as it could have been, it's still pretty serious. No matter how much he bugs me sometimes, I will definitely have to change my lifestyle if he doesn't pay attention to this warning.



Hate to hear this about your running buddy GW... Hope he listens to you about the back hoe...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 5, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > On another note: Years of neglecting one's personal care, eating total crap (except when I cook it), and generally subjecting himself to an abusive, driven life, have fired a warning shot across my partner's bow. He's been feeling unwell and attributed his chest pain to coughing, a result of all the smoke we've been subjected to these last 2-3 weeks. I went by his place this morning to pick up my pocket pooch and he was complaining of chest pain, from coughing, or course, dizziness, and his eyes were blurry. At first I told him he needed to see a doc, and soon. So, we went to have some tea and a snack a local eatery we frequent. As I looked at him, I noticed his mouth was sagging, kind of slipping off to the right. The waitress teased him about being drunk so early in the day because he was slurring his words. I told the waitress to pack our stuff to go and ordered him into the car. I took him to the emergency room where, after a series of tests, the doc told him he had had a heart attack. It didn't look too bad, but they wanted to keep him at least overnight, do more tests. He wanted to go home. I pretty much ordered him to stay. I told him he better not die before he's done fixing the back hoe! After the blood work came back, they will be doing a heart catheter and see if they can fix his problem with a stint. While perhaps not as bad as it could have been, it's still pretty serious. No matter how much he bugs me sometimes, I will definitely have to change my lifestyle if he doesn't pay attention to this warning.
> ...


I found out that several people at work noticed how he looked/acted the past couple of days at work.  Of course, most of us wrote it off to the intense heat and the haze of smoke from the wildfire south of us.  Folks with asthma at work are wearing masks because it bothers them so much.  I have noticed a runny nose and my hair gets sweaty and sticky.  We are just not accustomed to this kind of heat.  The combo of heat and smoke could very well have triggered a heart attack.
We have another co-worker who is exhibiting some of the biggest "tells" for diabetes.  He's overweight and has lately bloated to the point that his jeans cut into his ankles.  He's also moving painfully and slowly.  We were discussing the best way to approach him, but being a bunch of guys, we know that to ask him "Hey, what's up?" would not be welcomed.  So, I asked the shop "gramma" if she would consider broaching the subject.  Her hubby died of diabetes, lost a foot to amputation on the way, so she is familiar with the symptoms.  She's going to take this on.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 5, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The Wife had chemo Monday - Tuesday, this one seems to have hit her pretty hard.  Since Tuesday thru today she's basically been sleeping 18 to 20 hours a day when she's not vomiting.
> ...


It depends, a couple of days to a week or more and yes she has a couple of anti-nausea medications she takes, doesn't always help though.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 5, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Thankfully, at least with the people I hang with, the young bucks respect what us old geezers have learned and will carry the ladder so they might watch and learn.
Yes, this one may kill me, but what better way to go? seriously, we're still at the point where I rush around my truck (hiding the limp best I can) and open her door and she appreciates it. I've told her that at the point where she has to open her own door she'll know that she has caught me. She is a fairly recent divorcee and works her butt off to support her boys. I respect her for that.


----------



## beautress (Jul 6, 2019)

blackhawk said:


>


We tawwy. blackie.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 6, 2019)

Ernie S. said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Most of the youngsters do just that, hang around to watch and listen.  I am a born teacher and enjoy teaching the stuff I know to others.  I'm fortunate to know enough gee-whiz stuff, too!
I wish you much luck with your lady.  You seem quite happy and old geezers like us deserve that spark of happiness, we've earned it.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 6, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I'm not a great teacher. I lack patience. but if you can learn by watching me do it better than you can ever hope to do it, you young snot, you might learn something. Oh and another thing! Guns and Roses is NOT classic rock! </geezer_rant>


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 6, 2019)

Ernie S. said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Some of the bands that count as classic rock now make me feel old.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 6, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I remember when they did an Anne Murray "Zamfir" type commercial in the 90s......  Noooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!  Those commercials are for old people!!!!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 6, 2019)

Took the wife for a drive, she wanted to get out of the house for a while.  Headed up to Santa Fe, stopped at Look What the Cat Dragged in thrift store then took Rte 14 back through Madrid.  When we got home she went right to bed, that trip wore her out.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 6, 2019)

I do believe the monsoon is upon us.  Lots of pregnant looking clouds out there, we have cooled down to a really REALLY pleasant 74 though today's rain looks like it will skirt around us to the west.

But over in Arizona:


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 6, 2019)

Ernie S. said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Guns and Roses?  What are those?  I'm pretty eclectic when it comes to music.
Yeah, I can learn in many modalities, watching it done, reading about how a thing is done, and especially when I can finger-fornicate the project myself.  And life being the way it is, I'm betting this whippersnapper could show you a few things, too!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 6, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Took the wife for a drive, she wanted to get out of the house for a while.  Headed up to Santa Fe, stopped at Look What the Cat Dragged in thrift store then took Rte 14 back through Madrid.  When we got home she went right to bed, that trip wore her out.


That's an interesting name for thrift store...
I can understand her wanting to get out and just enjoy a ride, maybe lunch out?  If she was able to comfortably retire after the trip, it was likely worth it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 6, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 6, 2019)

Well, I am officially in deep shit.  Docs said the partner had a heart attack some time in the past week.  I noticed the initial symptoms of a stroke yesterday and dragged him to the emergency room.  When I left him there, he could still talk, use both hands/arms, and walk.  When I went to see him this morning, his right arm is a swollen, cool, clammy lump (good thing he's a southpaw).  His right leg is almost as useless although he can move it a little.  His face seems to be melting off his skull and he's unintelligible.  I thought I caught the signs pretty early and got him to the hospital as soon as I recognized them.  Guess not.  All the docs could tell us for sure today is: they don't know...
They don't whether he'll recover, or how much he'll recover, or how long it will take for him to recover.  I know one thing for sure, this is going to get expensive.  And, I'll have to take over his work on the place in addition to my own.  I'm texting a buddy right now who has volunteered to pick up and haul a trailer load of hay.  I'll have to contact our hay guy tomorrow.  Oh, yeah, I'll have to pick up the slack and start paying for the things my partner paid for.  I'm in deep shit.  Needless to say, I'm starting to feel a little stressed and tired.  I think tomorrow, I'll get some things done I was planning on doing and then come home and grant myself the afternoon "off".  It will be easier for me to get up early Monday morning and get some of the outside work done, before it gets too hot.  (Sweat running down everywhere on my body that goes down right now.  It's 89F right now!)
And, I am most likely going to have to postpone my hip replacement.  Another year of pain and agony but one of us has to be able to keep things going.  At least I can postpone things.  A stroke doesn't get postponed.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 6, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> I do believe the monsoon is upon us.  Lots of pregnant looking clouds out there, we have cooled down to a really REALLY pleasant 74 though today's rain looks like it will skirt around us to the west.
> 
> But over in Arizona:


I was out a while ago in the garage, had a crack of lightning the rolled from west to east, that was really cool.  Not long after that the rain hit us, we had some decent rain for about 15 - 20 minutes and continued to sprinkle for a while afterwards.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 6, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I do believe the monsoon is upon us.  Lots of pregnant looking clouds out there, we have cooled down to a really REALLY pleasant 74 though today's rain looks like it will skirt around us to the west.
> ...



We have a little over a half inch in our rain guage.  That is awesome!  Hoping for a little more but watching the radar the storms are weakening and will probably start breaking up and dissipating now that the sun is down.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 6, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Well, I am officially in deep shit.  Docs said the partner had a heart attack some time in the past week.  I noticed the initial symptoms of a stroke yesterday and dragged him to the emergency room.  When I left him there, he could still talk, use both hands/arms, and walk.  When I went to see him this morning, his right arm is a swollen, cool, clammy lump (good thing he's a southpaw).  His right leg is almost as useless although he can move it a little.  His face seems to be melting off his skull and he's unintelligible.  I thought I caught the signs pretty early and got him to the hospital as soon as I recognized them.  Guess not.  All the docs could tell us for sure today is: they don't know...
> They don't whether he'll recover, or how much he'll recover, or how long it will take for him to recover.  I know one thing for sure, this is going to get expensive.  And, I'll have to take over his work on the place in addition to my own.  I'm texting a buddy right now who has volunteered to pick up and haul a trailer load of hay.  I'll have to contact our hay guy tomorrow.  Oh, yeah, I'll have to pick up the slack and start paying for the things my partner paid for.  I'm in deep shit.  Needless to say, I'm starting to feel a little stressed and tired.  I think tomorrow, I'll get some things done I was planning on doing and then come home and grant myself the afternoon "off".  It will be easier for me to get up early Monday morning and get some of the outside work done, before it gets too hot.  (Sweat running down everywhere on my body that goes down right now.  It's 89F right now!)
> And, I am most likely going to have to postpone my hip replacement.  Another year of pain and agony but one of us has to be able to keep things going.  At least I can postpone things.  A stroke doesn't get postponed.


Oh man, GW!!! This is awful! Do keep us updated. Maybe things will get better and you can still have your surgery? Damn. Just damn damn damn.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 6, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Well, I am officially in deep shit.  Docs said the partner had a heart attack some time in the past week.  I noticed the initial symptoms of a stroke yesterday and dragged him to the emergency room.  When I left him there, he could still talk, use both hands/arms, and walk.  When I went to see him this morning, his right arm is a swollen, cool, clammy lump (good thing he's a southpaw).  His right leg is almost as useless although he can move it a little.  His face seems to be melting off his skull and he's unintelligible.  I thought I caught the signs pretty early and got him to the hospital as soon as I recognized them.  Guess not.  All the docs could tell us for sure today is: they don't know...
> They don't whether he'll recover, or how much he'll recover, or how long it will take for him to recover.  I know one thing for sure, this is going to get expensive.  And, I'll have to take over his work on the place in addition to my own.  I'm texting a buddy right now who has volunteered to pick up and haul a trailer load of hay.  I'll have to contact our hay guy tomorrow.  Oh, yeah, I'll have to pick up the slack and start paying for the things my partner paid for.  I'm in deep shit.  Needless to say, I'm starting to feel a little stressed and tired.  I think tomorrow, I'll get some things done I was planning on doing and then come home and grant myself the afternoon "off".  It will be easier for me to get up early Monday morning and get some of the outside work done, before it gets too hot.  (Sweat running down everywhere on my body that goes down right now.  It's 89F right now!)
> And, I am most likely going to have to postpone my hip replacement.  Another year of pain and agony but one of us has to be able to keep things going.  At least I can postpone things.  A stroke doesn't get postponed.



So sorry GW.  Wish we were closer and more firm of body these days so we could help.  We hate not being able to help Ringel with the heavy lifting right here.  There must be a solution for you to  get some help and have that surgery?  That's what we'll hope for.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 6, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Kat's sister,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition and for positive trend to continue.
Seagal and Mr. Seagal.
Peach for healing
Ringel for healing and Mrs. R facing serious health challenges in difficult transition
Beautress for wellness
GallantWarrior for pain relief and healing in advance of surgery.
Rod, GW's partner for recovery and help for GW dealing with that.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so that those who have been away can find their way back.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 7, 2019)

Spent about a half hour on the line with my bank.......  Checked the accounts and noticed the wife's account was down to .98 cents, what the hell is she buying??!!!  Opened the account activity and here's all these charges for magazine subscriptions charged 4 times per month for $4 to $14 since December.  Obviously we don't use (or check) that account very often.  
The bank is sending her a new card, canceling the old one and I filed a request to investigate and attempt to get our money back.  Also called the subscription service and cancelled everything and requested a full refund of all moneys, we'll see what comes of that in 5 - 7 business days.  
At least no more moneys will be taken out by them. 
Moral of this story; if it's too good to be true run the other way..........


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 7, 2019)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I am officially in deep shit.  Docs said the partner had a heart attack some time in the past week.  I noticed the initial symptoms of a stroke yesterday and dragged him to the emergency room.  When I left him there, he could still talk, use both hands/arms, and walk.  When I went to see him this morning, his right arm is a swollen, cool, clammy lump (good thing he's a southpaw).  His right leg is almost as useless although he can move it a little.  His face seems to be melting off his skull and he's unintelligible.  I thought I caught the signs pretty early and got him to the hospital as soon as I recognized them.  Guess not.  All the docs could tell us for sure today is: they don't know...
> ...


I'm going to call my surgeon tomorrow and see what he recommends.  If the arthritis is too far advanced he may not want to wait another year.  The longer I go without, the more work it will be to correct the damage.  I also need to call my brother who is coming up to help out whether he feels like putting up with two cripples (he's never met my partner).  We don't know how long the partner will be in the hospital, or therapy.  Right now, things look pretty bad because his entire right side is useless.  Several of the guys from work have been visiting him and that's probably good.  
I'm going to sell off most of my goat herd.  The little ones will be pretty easy because there's a strong market for them.  The older goats, not so much.  I should postpone my surgery if for no other reason this will be a prime opportunity to get into the partner's hoarder house and clear things out.  It's impossible when he's around because you just can't throw anything away, it's all so precious and full of potential!


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 7, 2019)

So much going on with our CS posters lately.  I've never been good with comfort or condolences, so I thought I'd just give a widespread "wish I could help" to everyone going through so many varied troubles.  I can barely do the adulting thing, I don't know how you all deal with these challenges.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 7, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> So much going on with our CS posters lately.  I've never been good with comfort or condolences, so I thought I'd just give a widespread "wish I could help" to everyone going through so many varied troubles.  I can barely do the adulting thing, I don't know how you all deal with these challenges.


We all deal with what we must although the challenges change as we grow and change, physically, emotionally, mentally.  You have your plate pretty full right now, too, Montro, you're just on a different diet.
Keep working towards your goals and you will see the success you earn and crave.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 7, 2019)

The smoke is bad this morning.  I've posted a satellite image of the fire in relation to Anchorage, it's 65 miles as the crow flies.  You can clearly see the plume of smoke, which blows over Anchorage when the wind is right.





This is the Anchorage skyline now:


 

This is what the skyline would look like on a normal day:


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 7, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


How do you think I feel about it? I'll be 70 at the end of the month. Classic Rock ended somewhere around 1970 for me.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 7, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I'm a multi-modal learner myself. I watch a lot of Youtube videos. I'll catch myself pausing the video, running out to the shop and making a few cuts to confirm that that can really be done. but one on one with a good teacher is the best way for me to learn. I had a friend, about 10 years my senior who taught me a lot about wood turning. He was a kind of gruff guy who would explain what he wanted me to try, hand me the tools then bitch when I did it wrong. He was a good friend, so I expected that. He would tell me to try again and offer advice, like "roll your wrist, idiot" or "if you do it like that, you're gonna get blood on everything. I miss him. He's been gone about a year. I still have the fifth of Mount Gay I kept on hand for him.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 7, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Well, I am officially in deep shit.  Docs said the partner had a heart attack some time in the past week.  I noticed the initial symptoms of a stroke yesterday and dragged him to the emergency room.  When I left him there, he could still talk, use both hands/arms, and walk.  When I went to see him this morning, his right arm is a swollen, cool, clammy lump (good thing he's a southpaw).  His right leg is almost as useless although he can move it a little.  His face seems to be melting off his skull and he's unintelligible.  I thought I caught the signs pretty early and got him to the hospital as soon as I recognized them.  Guess not.  All the docs could tell us for sure today is: they don't know...
> They don't whether he'll recover, or how much he'll recover, or how long it will take for him to recover.  I know one thing for sure, this is going to get expensive.  And, I'll have to take over his work on the place in addition to my own.  I'm texting a buddy right now who has volunteered to pick up and haul a trailer load of hay.  I'll have to contact our hay guy tomorrow.  Oh, yeah, I'll have to pick up the slack and start paying for the things my partner paid for.  I'm in deep shit.  Needless to say, I'm starting to feel a little stressed and tired.  I think tomorrow, I'll get some things done I was planning on doing and then come home and grant myself the afternoon "off".  It will be easier for me to get up early Monday morning and get some of the outside work done, before it gets too hot.  (Sweat running down everywhere on my body that goes down right now.  It's 89F right now!)
> And, I am most likely going to have to postpone my hip replacement.  Another year of pain and agony but one of us has to be able to keep things going.  At least I can postpone things.  A stroke doesn't get postponed.


Damn! Sorry. Prayers for you both.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 7, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


So I can get a better handle on monsoon season, how much total rain can you expect from it?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 7, 2019)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


It's nothing close to what you all get where you are by a looooong shot, we are in the desert.  Our average total annual rainfall is 11 inches with about 11 inches average snowfall.  Much of our water comes from the Colorado rocky mountains snow pack melt and rain run off.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 7, 2019)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Adding to what Ringel said, we get about half our annual rainfall during the summer monsoon that is usually from early to mid July to early to mid September.  Rainfall usually comes in quarter or half inches but that is sufficient to regenerate desert plants.  And sometimes we get real frog stranglers of 2 or 3 inches or more pretty much all at once and that can create devastating flash flooding. 

But all rain is welcomed, appreciated, and enjoyed in the high desert.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 7, 2019)

I guess they're sending out emergency alerts for fires now.  I just got two new ones, same area, but the fire is new.  These are evacuation alerts and have a designated meeting point identified.  We're safe from this one, but now I can live in fear that the next one will be for my area.
The partner was able to move both his right arm and foot this morning.  His arm looks a lot less swollen and inflamed, too.  Of course, everyone wants a call and an update.  I'm just going to start group texts.  Of course, it's Sunday and I don't plan on going back to town before Wednesday.  He knows that and said he was OK with it.  I hope lots of guys from work show up to visit, it really cheers him up and I think it makes him feel less isolated and alone.  The kid hauling hay for me tomorrow is bringing his SO and her three kids.  I've laid up some fare for burnt offerings and will feed them all BBQ for lunch.  The kids love the animals but mom is not so pleased 'cause farms are soooo dirty...


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 8, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


We can get 11 inches in one day. We average about 66". about 4 years ago, we had a storm where we got 26" in 24 hours.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 8, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I do remember a few flash floods. While I was theree, they built a huge retaining pond/ lake... It was a maybe a hundred feet deep and 1/4 mile in diameter with a concrete canal coming in and big pipes going out. I saw it fill to about half capacity in a single afternoon.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 8, 2019)

Eventually we'll redo the bathroom, while I like the huge walk in shower we really need a tub and the wall mounted sink really need to be replaced with a vanity.
The hardware scheme is square, oil rubbed bronze, makes it kinda hard to find exactly what we want in towel bars and toilet paper holders.  Welp, I finally found the perfect toilet paper holder, exactly what we are looking for......  Fifty freakin' bucks!!!!!!!  You've got to be kidding me!!!!!  Towel bar, Seventy freakin' bucks for one 18" bar!!!!!!!!  
The search continues..........


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 8, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Eventually we'll redo the bathroom, while I like the huge walk in shower we really need a tub and the wall mounted sink really need to be replaced with a vanity.
> The hardware scheme is square, oil rubbed bronze, makes it kinda hard to find exactly what we want in towel bars and toilet paper holders.  Welp, I finally found the perfect toilet paper holder, exactly what we are looking for......  Fifty freakin' bucks!!!!!!!  You've got to be kidding me!!!!!  Towel bar, Seventy freakin' bucks for one 18" bar!!!!!!!!
> The search continues..........


Anything but chrome is going to set you back. The faucet in my kitchen is polished brass. It cost $100 more than the same thing in chrome plated solid brass.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 8, 2019)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Eventually we'll redo the bathroom, while I like the huge walk in shower we really need a tub and the wall mounted sink really need to be replaced with a vanity.
> ...


Yeah, I know, there's alternatives that are close but not exactly what we want for $75 for an entire set of towel bars, toilet paper holders, etc.  The bathroom faucet we already have.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 8, 2019)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



We have a small version in our back yard--called a "French drain"--consisting of a usually dry pond lined with rocks that drains the back yard during a heavy downpour and usually prevents the water from coming up onto our enclosed back porch.  If we get  a real frog strangler of 2 or 3 inches though, the water still comes onto the back porch because the French drain can't hold it all.  But it drains out again pretty fast once the rain stops.  The floor of the porch is 4 inches below the rest of the house and it has never even threatened to get into the house.

All day rains or even hours of rain are extremely unusual.  It rains, sometimes hard, for a few minutes, and then it's gone.  We love the rain, but we don't have to put up with it a whole lot.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 8, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> I guess they're sending out emergency alerts for fires now.  I just got two new ones, same area, but the fire is new.  These are evacuation alerts and have a designated meeting point identified.  We're safe from this one, but now I can live in fear that the next one will be for my area.
> The partner was able to move both his right arm and foot this morning.  His arm looks a lot less swollen and inflamed, too.  Of course, everyone wants a call and an update.  I'm just going to start group texts.  Of course, it's Sunday and I don't plan on going back to town before Wednesday.  He knows that and said he was OK with it.  I hope lots of guys from work show up to visit, it really cheers him up and I think it makes him feel less isolated and alone.  The kid hauling hay for me tomorrow is bringing his SO and her three kids.  I've laid up some fare for burnt offerings and will feed them all BBQ for lunch.  The kids love the animals but mom is not so pleased 'cause farms are soooo dirty...



Yeah farms can be pretty 'dirty' and they usually smell too.  And I love it.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 8, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I buy a lot of things for the cabin from a place called "The Restore Store".  It's like Salvation Army but they sell building materials.  It's run by Habitat for Humanity and I've gotten lots of good quality things for pennies on the dollar. ( i.e. my living room floor is Kahrs industrial grade oak.  I got enough 4x4 ceramic tiles for the kitchen backsplash and a heat sink behind the heat stove for $10 a box.)  They often have plumbing fixtures, too.  Is there anything like that where you are?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 8, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I plan to install a French drain eventually to remove "gray" water from the house.  Ours are a bit different because the drain lines are buried below the frost line in gravel trenches.  Do you guys even have a frost line?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 8, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I guess they're sending out emergency alerts for fires now.  I just got two new ones, same area, but the fire is new.  These are evacuation alerts and have a designated meeting point identified.  We're safe from this one, but now I can live in fear that the next one will be for my area.
> ...


It's a good, healthy, real smell, though.  Beats all hell out of city smells.  In addition to animals, you get the fields and forests mixed in there, too.  But fields and forests are pretty dirty.  I had one young fellow bring his GF out here, once.  She had a thing about bugs.  They haven't come back since.  At least in Alaska we don't have snakes, or really big spiders!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 8, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Yeah, we have a Restore just a few miles from here, they don't have what I'm looking for though i keep checking every week or two.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 8, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



No.  The 'frost line' here is the point that the temperature drops below freezing and could damage outdoor plants.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 8, 2019)

Getting ready to go into the jaws of hell for the day.  I'm waiting for my phone to charge because it's important that I can be reached right now.  I texted the partner earlier.  His left side works fine, and he's left-handed but even texting is a challenge right now.  I'm not planning to go back to town until Wed right now, there's not only a lot for me to handle, now I have to do a lot of the things my partner would have done.  I'm pretty happy that our friend is willing to pick up $1000 worth of hay and that our hay guy is willing to load that much hay for someone he's never met and told me to put the check in the mail.
I'm also waiting for a call-back from my surgeon.  If he says it's imperative that I have my surgery now, I'll have to decide what I do.  I'm hoping he'll agree to a three month postponement.  I can probably deal with three months more pain (partner doesn't have the option of a postponement) and we should have some better idea how my partner will be doing by then.  My brother is a real sport, he told me he's retired now and can be here when I need him.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 8, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


That storm I mentioned where we got 26" in a 24 hour period brought the level of the creek up 12 feet, about 4 feet from the floor of my house. Overall, it is pretty flat here. My property does raise up from 24' to 40 feet above sea level. Sandy Creek which is just across the road here is a fairly small stream that you can jump across in most spots, grew to about 100 yards wide. There was 6 feet of water in a neighbor's house about 1/4 mile away.  The road is 1/2 mile long and ends in what you might call a cul de sac if it weren't a gravel road.  Beyond the dead end is several thousand acres of US Navy property that I border for 620 feet. The address is Foley, but fire and police respond from Elberta, AL. Technically I am in Baldwin County and not in any town.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 8, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


What's frost? We will get into the 20s a couple times a year, but I've never seen frost here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 8, 2019)

And while you guys look at and hunt for things to make your homes beautiful, we just spent our annual household upkeep budget on two toilets.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 8, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> we just spent our annual household upkeep budget on two toilets.



With heated seats I assume...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 9, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > we just spent our annual household upkeep budget on two toilets.
> ...



No. Not necessary in Albuquerque.


----------



## beautress (Jul 9, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Well, I am officially in deep shit.  Docs said the partner had a heart attack some time in the past week.  I noticed the initial symptoms of a stroke yesterday and dragged him to the emergency room.  When I left him there, he could still talk, use both hands/arms, and walk.  When I went to see him this morning, his right arm is a swollen, cool, clammy lump (good thing he's a southpaw).  His right leg is almost as useless although he can move it a little.  His face seems to be melting off his skull and he's unintelligible.  I thought I caught the signs pretty early and got him to the hospital as soon as I recognized them.  Guess not.  All the docs could tell us for sure today is: they don't know...
> They don't whether he'll recover, or how much he'll recover, or how long it will take for him to recover.  I know one thing for sure, this is going to get expensive.  And, I'll have to take over his work on the place in addition to my own.  I'm texting a buddy right now who has volunteered to pick up and haul a trailer load of hay.  I'll have to contact our hay guy tomorrow.  Oh, yeah, I'll have to pick up the slack and start paying for the things my partner paid for.  I'm in deep shit.  Needless to say, I'm starting to feel a little stressed and tired.  I think tomorrow, I'll get some things done I was planning on doing and then come home and grant myself the afternoon "off".  It will be easier for me to get up early Monday morning and get some of the outside work done, before it gets too hot.  (Sweat running down everywhere on my body that goes down right now.  It's 89F right now!)
> And, I am most likely going to have to postpone my hip replacement.  Another year of pain and agony but one of us has to be able to keep things going.  At least I can postpone things.  A stroke doesn't get postponed.


Prayers up, gallantwarrior. Prayers way up.


----------



## beautress (Jul 9, 2019)

A haiku for those with loved ones in trouble...

when we are weary
with a heart heavy as lead
our true friends love us​


----------



## Gracie (Jul 9, 2019)

Evie brought me a prezzie. Dead bird. She thinks I am a really lousy hunter, I guess. So as she sat there preening at me with her food gift, I made all the necessary noises...yum yum...birdy!...oooh...so good!


----------



## Gracie (Jul 9, 2019)

btw...that's her first catch. She is still young and I thought her a lousy hunter since I watch her all the time outside trying to sneak up on a bird with no grass, no covering to hide herself, slow to pounce and in general.....slowwwwwwwwwwwww. Either she got lucky or the bird was stupid. lol


----------



## Gracie (Jul 9, 2019)

I echo what Foxy said. Wish we were closer too, to help. MrG could fix that backhoe and I could help the partner while you are recooperating. Alas.....we are too far away and probably too frigging old/decrepit to do as much as we wish we could do.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 9, 2019)

I'm captioning this one as just because you CAN crochet something doesn't mean that you SHOULD crochet something.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 9, 2019)

In Roswell, arrived about 15 minutes ago, Waiting for the house to cool down before doing any packing, etc.  Was hoping this would be our last trip but looks like I have to do another next week.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 9, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Evie brought me a prezzie. Dead bird. She thinks I am a really lousy hunter, I guess. So as she sat there preening at me with her food gift, I made all the necessary noises...yum yum...birdy!...oooh...so good!


She's probably right about that lousy hunter thing...
Last week, Sherman brought over a mousie and tortured the poor thing.  When it finally escaped, he went  back to where that one came from and brought another over.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 9, 2019)

Gracie said:


> btw...that's her first catch. She is still young and I thought her a lousy hunter since I watch her all the time outside trying to sneak up on a bird with no grass, no covering to hide herself, slow to pounce and in general.....slowwwwwwwwwwwww. Either she got lucky or the bird was stupid. lol


Birds are tough.  Mice are easy.  The only time Sherman brought a bird, I was able to scoop the poor thing up and release it outside before too much damage was done.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 9, 2019)

I had a basset hound that brought me a deer.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 9, 2019)

Gracie said:


> I echo what Foxy said. Wish we were closer too, to help. MrG could fix that backhoe and I could help the partner while you are recooperating. Alas.....we are too far away and probably too frigging old/decrepit to do as much as we wish we could do.


Hey, I'm just fortunate enough to have you all to root for us.  At least y'all know how much that kind of psychic support can help and heal.  
Thanks, everyone!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 9, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> I'm captioning this one as just because you CAN crochet something doesn't mean that you SHOULD crochet something.


Wrong, so wrong...
now I'll go rinse my eyes with bleach, thanks...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 9, 2019)

By the way it's 100 degrees here, had the house set at 85........  Gonna take a while to cool down.  Maybe I'll get some light stuff done.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 9, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> By the way it's 100 degrees here, had the house set at 85........  Gonna take a while to cool down.  Maybe I'll get some light stuff done.


Too hot...too...hot....
What do you define as "light stuff"?  For me, that's hoisting a cold iced tea...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 9, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > By the way it's 100 degrees here, had the house set at 85........  Gonna take a while to cool down.  Maybe I'll get some light stuff done.
> ...


100?  That's jeans and t-shirt weather.......  The shorts and flip flops don't come out till it reaches 110.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 9, 2019)

Took some hamburger patties out of the freezer to thaw, put them on the back patio table.  Five minutes later they were already medium rare........


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 9, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


So, the youngsters got permission to wear shorts at work.  Usually, ramp service personnel can wear shorts but maintenance, not.  (I wouldn't want to be crawling around an airplane in shorts, but that's me.)  An office wonk asked me (joking) why I wasn't wearing shorts.  I observed that they would be blinded by the white if I did.  They told me they had sunglasses.  I told them I had hairy legs, like a gorilla.  A young chica throws her leg up on a chair and shows her "hairy" legs, fine, non-existent furring.  I pull up my pants leg, which draws ooohs and aahhhs of astonishment.  I tell them that the fur holds up my socks, keeps my legs warm, and feels really funky in the swimming pool...like seaweed waving in a current.  Chica almost lost it right then and there!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 9, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Took some hamburger patties out of the freezer to thaw, put them on the back patio table.  Five minutes later they were already medium rare........


I know what you mean.  I had some chicken to grill but it was done before I got it to the bbq.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 9, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Your nickname wouldn't be Chewbacca would it?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 9, 2019)

ooohh!  A small EQ just rolled through.  
The well/pump guy must have come through while I was working behind the house.  I find myself in possession of a clear, clean flow of cool water again!  Yeay!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 9, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Not quite that furry, but 'Fuzzy" would work.


----------



## beautress (Jul 9, 2019)

I mowed all afternoon, wore a wide straw hat, but there is a night and day line where my sleeves rode high on my wrists--deep sunskin red and faded freckles cream. My brother came up yesterday and took my zero turn mower off the 10" stump it had sat on for 3 days, stuck between the rear wheels and the blade cover. I went to the pharmacy to pick up my doctor's prescription for arthritic pain, so all of a sudden, I could move and walk again. There's so much to do around 14 acres in summers where weed seed pods grow 5 or 6 inches a day, and 3 days later, my prolific grassed areas sport 19" shoots, and the grass needs cutting, too, because it's country grass. What doesn't look scruffy green has little sticker balls growing up out of it that stick to anything that brushes past them including fabric shoes, pants legs, compression socks, and heaven help you if you fall  and fail to de-sticker your clothing before continuing your task. Cooked up some raspberry sauce to put on vanilla ice cream too cool off and chased it with some ice-cold milk. It took six hours to do the northwest pasture that I've let go fallow this year, after 10 years of trimming it. The fallow part is about 48" tall with a zillion kinds of grasses and plants. I found two milkweed plants I always mow around because they're the plants that monarchs lay their eggs on. Getting under the wood slats was a challenge, The northwest field has about 3 acres, and because it's done nothing but rain for 6 months, around the fenceposts is a jungle of different kinds of creeping vines, and assorted weeds and grasses of every color and height. It took a good hour to do the fence nearest the road. I must've had 10 tenacious baby trees that needed taking out. Every year for the last few years, I mow a cross that's about 300 feet in length and about 70 feet wide. Everything else is left uncut. It's not exactly crop circles, but hopefully, someone up high who needs a reminder to pray for a loved one who is dying, will pray and be comforted, knowing someone did that just for them. This is the first day I felt even reasonably good for several months, when I took that fateful pneumonia shot my body interpreted as a live pneumonia bacteria. lol It probably had a lot to do with the Meloxicam the doctor prescribed. I'll have to tell her next time i need a visit. That sunshine her is also curative. Vitamin D is manufactured by the skin that is exposed to sun, according to nutritionists, and that covers a whole lot of wellness. But I'm also tired. Before picking up my prescription, I sewed on a pink little girl's quilt top for a couple of hours. I don't think I've got enough energy to do anything but fall asleep at this point.

Prayers up for gallantwarrior's partner and Mrs. Ringel. Hugs, everyone. I'll be back tomorrow tor read the posts not on the last page. I just ran out of gas, and it's close to the end of the day.  Oh, rats. I havta go outside first and put gas in the Kubota. Nope. It'll have to be done tomorrow. I'm licked! 

Oh, and thanks, Foxfyre for providing this great place for everyone to meet.


----------



## beautress (Jul 10, 2019)

Well, darn it, another one bites the dust, and now I remember why I quit taking it a few years back. My miracle cure prescription? Well, I had leg cramps all night long last night, so I looked up side effects of Meloxicam. A few people get leg cramps or seizures. Lucky me, I'm one of them. Well, I was waiting until I got over the bronchitis to tke another perscription that is supposed to kill Arthritis pain with few side effects, and I have two bottles of Living Well, "Heal and Soothe. I'm going to start that as soon as I have a night with no leg cramps. lol Next time you pray, thank the man upstairs you're not allergic to everything you touch almost. And in addition to all that medicine I can't take, I'm allergic to tap water, too, even country tap water--it's not limited to town municipal water system, although some are more horrific than others, because the internal and external blisters start sooner. Move over if you're in the distilled water aisle at Wal Mart, 'cause I'm coming to stock up once a week.   Geeze, very little sleep tonight. Four hours, and my day and night wrists are now brilliant red vs. freckles cream. Another side effect of Meloxicam is sensitivity to sun in the extreme. I even have blisters on my eyelids. lol Y'all have a good day. Like I said, be thankful you're not me.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 10, 2019)

beautress said:


> Well, darn it, another one bites the dust, and now I remember why I quit taking it a few years back. My miracle cure prescription? Well, I had leg cramps all night long last night, so I looked up side effects of Meloxicam. A few people get leg cramps or seizures. Lucky me, I'm one of them. Well, I was waiting until I got over the bronchitis to tke another perscription that is supposed to kill Arthritis pain with few side effects, and I have two bottles of Living Well, "Heal and Soothe. I'm going to start that as soon as I have a night with no leg cramps. lol Next time you pray, thank the man upstairs you're not allergic to everything you touch almost. And in addition to all that medicine I can't take, I'm allergic to tap water, too, even country tap water--it's not limited to town municipal water system, although some are more horrific than others, because the internal and external blisters start sooner. Move over if you're in the distilled water aisle at Wal Mart, 'cause I'm coming to stock up once a week.   Geeze, very little sleep tonight. Four hours, and my day and night wrists are now brilliant red vs. freckles cream. Another side effect of Meloxicam is sensitivity to sun in the extreme. I even have blisters on my eyelids. lol Y'all have a good day. Like I said, be thankful you're not me.


I was going to complain about another night sleeping on an old Army cot last night...........  Comparatively I had a wonderful night's sleep.........

Prays up.

Oh and you're not allergic to tap water, you're allergic to something(s) in the tap water.  Tap water and distilled water are the exact same thing except distilled water has all the "impurities" removed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 10, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> By the way it's 100 degrees here, had the house set at 85........  Gonna take a while to cool down.  Maybe I'll get some light stuff done.



We need a WOW button for some of these posts.   

We are forecasted to get up to 96 today which would be our hottest day of the year so far in Albuquerque.  But that is still pretty moderate for June/July in Albuquerque that normally has us in the high 90's on sunny days.  All in all it has been a pleasantly cool summer for us.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 10, 2019)

beautress said:


> Well, darn it, another one bites the dust, and now I remember why I quit taking it a few years back. My miracle cure prescription? Well, I had leg cramps all night long last night, so I looked up side effects of Meloxicam. A few people get leg cramps or seizures. Lucky me, I'm one of them. Well, I was waiting until I got over the bronchitis to tke another perscription that is supposed to kill Arthritis pain with few side effects, and I have two bottles of Living Well, "Heal and Soothe. I'm going to start that as soon as I have a night with no leg cramps. lol Next time you pray, thank the man upstairs you're not allergic to everything you touch almost. And in addition to all that medicine I can't take, I'm allergic to tap water, too, even country tap water--it's not limited to town municipal water system, although some are more horrific than others, because the internal and external blisters start sooner. Move over if you're in the distilled water aisle at Wal Mart, 'cause I'm coming to stock up once a week.   Geeze, very little sleep tonight. Four hours, and my day and night wrists are now brilliant red vs. freckles cream. Another side effect of Meloxicam is sensitivity to sun in the extreme. I even have blisters on my eyelids. lol Y'all have a good day. Like I said, be thankful you're not me.



Are you allergic to cucumbers or vinegar?  I take magnesium supplements that usually keeps the leg cramps to a minimum at night, but when they kick in anyway, a swallow of dill pickle juice pretty well knocks them fast.  You wouldn't want to drink a lot of the stuff, but just a swallow does wonders for me.   As I mentioned a few days ago, Hombre and I also take hemp oil tablets--no THC, just hemp oil--and those have been really effective to help keep down the inflammation and help with my bad back and his arthritis pain without any side effects.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 10, 2019)

beautress said:


> I mowed all afternoon, wore a wide straw hat, but there is a night and day line where my sleeves rode high on my wrists--deep sunskin red and faded freckles cream. My brother came up yesterday and took my zero turn mower off the 10" stump it had sat on for 3 days, stuck between the rear wheels and the blade cover. I went to the pharmacy to pick up my doctor's prescription for arthritic pain, so all of a sudden, I could move and walk again. There's so much to do around 14 acres in summers where weed seed pods grow 5 or 6 inches a day, and 3 days later, my prolific grassed areas sport 19" shoots, and the grass needs cutting, too, because it's country grass. What doesn't look scruffy green has little sticker balls growing up out of it that stick to anything that brushes past them including fabric shoes, pants legs, compression socks, and heaven help you if you fall  and fail to de-sticker your clothing before continuing your task. Cooked up some raspberry sauce to put on vanilla ice cream too cool off and chased it with some ice-cold milk. It took six hours to do the northwest pasture that I've let go fallow this year, after 10 years of trimming it. The fallow part is about 48" tall with a zillion kinds of grasses and plants. I found two milkweed plants I always mow around because they're the plants that monarchs lay their eggs on. Getting under the wood slats was a challenge, The northwest field has about 3 acres, and because it's done nothing but rain for 6 months, around the fenceposts is a jungle of different kinds of creeping vines, and assorted weeds and grasses of every color and height. It took a good hour to do the fence nearest the road. I must've had 10 tenacious baby trees that needed taking out. Every year for the last few years, I mow a cross that's about 300 feet in length and about 70 feet wide. Everything else is left uncut. It's not exactly crop circles, but hopefully, someone up high who needs a reminder to pray for a loved one who is dying, will pray and be comforted, knowing someone did that just for them. This is the first day I felt even reasonably good for several months, when I took that fateful pneumonia shot my body interpreted as a live pneumonia bacteria. lol It probably had a lot to do with the Meloxicam the doctor prescribed. I'll have to tell her next time i need a visit. That sunshine her is also curative. Vitamin D is manufactured by the skin that is exposed to sun, according to nutritionists, and that covers a whole lot of wellness. But I'm also tired. Before picking up my prescription, I sewed on a pink little girl's quilt top for a couple of hours. I don't think I've got enough energy to do anything but fall asleep at this point.
> 
> Prayers up for gallantwarrior's partner and Mrs. Ringel. Hugs, everyone. I'll be back tomorrow tor read the posts not on the last page. I just ran out of gas, and it's close to the end of the day.  Oh, rats. I havta go outside first and put gas in the Kubota. Nope. It'll have to be done tomorrow. I'm licked!
> 
> Oh, and thanks, Foxfyre for providing this great place for everyone to meet.


You need a couple of goats, beau!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 10, 2019)

Laugh if y'all will!  It's 58 this morning and I'm shivering like mad.  As soon as I get out to do the chores, I'm sure I'll warm up, though.  I'm not going to complain about the temps, I needed some cooler weather to do the heavy lifting I need to do today.  100 bales of hay to unload and stack and the other trailer that starts with 18 tires and wheels...
The well is working again and the 'fridge is cold.  I'm fortunate in many ways and am hoping for the best outcome for partner.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jul 10, 2019)

beautress said:


> Well, darn it, another one bites the dust, and now I remember why I quit taking it a few years back. My miracle cure prescription? Well, I had leg cramps all night long last night, so I looked up side effects of Meloxicam. A few people get leg cramps or seizures. Lucky me, I'm one of them. Well, I was waiting until I got over the bronchitis to tke another perscription that is supposed to kill Arthritis pain with few side effects, and I have two bottles of Living Well, "Heal and Soothe. I'm going to start that as soon as I have a night with no leg cramps. lol Next time you pray, thank the man upstairs you're not allergic to everything you touch almost. And in addition to all that medicine I can't take, I'm allergic to tap water, too, even country tap water--it's not limited to town municipal water system, although some are more horrific than others, because the internal and external blisters start sooner. Move over if you're in the distilled water aisle at Wal Mart, 'cause I'm coming to stock up once a week.   Geeze, very little sleep tonight. Four hours, and my day and night wrists are now brilliant red vs. freckles cream. Another side effect of Meloxicam is sensitivity to sun in the extreme. I even have blisters on my eyelids. lol Y'all have a good day. Like I said, be thankful you're not me.




Leg cramps MAY be from low potassium levels, so try eating a banana or two, or other high potassium food  

Osteoarthritis pain can be relieved by anti-inflammatory foods such as green leafy vegetables, celery, beets (also high in magnesium), chili peppers or powders with capsaicin, turmeric, etc...……..also applying hot & cold packs alternately or just use ice packs to reduce swelling. 

It's easy to just add some of those seasonings to any recipe to get the effects from them and doesn't have to be a specific dish. I dehydrate many greens such as lettuces, kale, beet greens, spinach, etc, then run them thru a blender to make a powder. I'll add a bit of that 'miracle' powder and/or turmeric and/or chili or cayanne powder to just about any recipe to get the benefits from it without overpowering the flavors. May not be 100% cure all, but definitely helps to manage the pain without the nasty side effects or costs. 

I have 2 hot water bottles, one for hot water and the other kept in the freezer. Just be careful not to use too hot of water and to wrap the bottle to prevent burns. Alternate the hot/cold packs about every 15 minutes...…. I now only use the hot water bottle when the pain is extreme and that's because I had been cooking myself with it too hot and causing blisters, so now I just use the one from the freezer to put on my lower back in the evenings while sitting in my chair.......aaaahhhhh that does feel gooooood. I have been known it wear a heavy jacket while enjoying the ice pack 


I hope these suggestions help, but as a disclaimer always check with your DR first before trying anything new


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 10, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Laugh if y'all will!  It's 58 this morning and I'm shivering like mad.  As soon as I get out to do the chores, I'm sure I'll warm up, though.  I'm not going to complain about the temps, I needed some cooler weather to do the heavy lifting I need to do today.  100 bales of hay to unload and stack and the other trailer that starts with 18 tires and wheels...
> The well is working again and the 'fridge is cold.  I'm fortunate in many ways and am hoping for the best outcome for partner.



Heat/cold really is relative.  And when your temps return to normal that 58 won't be generating the shivers I bet.

Back in Kansas for a number of years I was executive director of a large social agency that had all manner of recreational, education, and fitness programs and included an olympic size indoor swimmingt pool.  When the pool was not being used for fitness or training classes, it was open to our members for recreational swimming.  We were very popular.  In a county wide survey of the people's favorite places to go, they voted for three city parks and us.    But I digress.

Winters in north central Kansas are pretty severe with sub zero temps being not at all uncommon.  And summers are generally brutally hot with 100+ degree temps common along with high humidity.   Interestingly, we could keep the water temp 5 or more degrees cooler in the winter and everybody thought it very comfortable.  But they shivered and complained of the cold water in the summertime at the same temp so we had to keep it 5 degrees warmer.

Like I said, it's all relative.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 10, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Well, darn it, another one bites the dust, and now I remember why I quit taking it a few years back. My miracle cure prescription? Well, I had leg cramps all night long last night, so I looked up side effects of Meloxicam. A few people get leg cramps or seizures. Lucky me, I'm one of them. Well, I was waiting until I got over the bronchitis to tke another perscription that is supposed to kill Arthritis pain with few side effects, and I have two bottles of Living Well, "Heal and Soothe. I'm going to start that as soon as I have a night with no leg cramps. lol Next time you pray, thank the man upstairs you're not allergic to everything you touch almost. And in addition to all that medicine I can't take, I'm allergic to tap water, too, even country tap water--it's not limited to town municipal water system, although some are more horrific than others, because the internal and external blisters start sooner. Move over if you're in the distilled water aisle at Wal Mart, 'cause I'm coming to stock up once a week.   Geeze, very little sleep tonight. Four hours, and my day and night wrists are now brilliant red vs. freckles cream. Another side effect of Meloxicam is sensitivity to sun in the extreme. I even have blisters on my eyelids. lol Y'all have a good day. Like I said, be thankful you're not me.
> ...


I've been using turmeric/curcumin and collagen and that has been very helpful for the pain of osteoarthritis, better than ibuprofen and the anti-inflammatory prescribed by my orthopedic surgeon.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 10, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Laugh if y'all will!  It's 58 this morning and I'm shivering like mad.  As soon as I get out to do the chores, I'm sure I'll warm up, though.  I'm not going to complain about the temps, I needed some cooler weather to do the heavy lifting I need to do today.  100 bales of hay to unload and stack and the other trailer that starts with 18 tires and wheels...
> ...


Funny.  I was talking with a couple, a friend of mine and his SO.  They have been participating in aqua aerobics.  The pool is kept around 85F.  She was complaining that it was always too cold, he thought she was nuts, it was just right.  I was waiting for the fisticuffs to start...


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jul 10, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...




Do you make your own bone broth??? That has lots of good stuff including collagen. 

Almost forgot to mention, carrot tops are another good 'green' to add to the mix


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 10, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


I don't currently make my own bone broth, I don't have much time.  But buying bone broth collagen is EXPENSIVE, so I might have to start making my own. With the changes I must inevitably make now, I might find a few extra bones to work with after I butcher a few goats.  
I found some limited success using turmeric but until I added collagen to my supplement regimen I did not experience the pain relief I have now.  I know I have to eventually have hip replacement surgery but I have some relief right now.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jul 10, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...




I've never used goat bones for broth, but I'm sure the process is still the same as with beef or chicken...….most any bones will work, but marrow bones and the feet are best. 

roast the bones in the oven @ 450, along with some onion, celery, garlic, bay leaves, carrots or whatever vegetables you choose to impart flavor and a splash of apple cider vinegar. Then add it all to a big pot & cover with water, bring to a boil, then turn down to simmer...…...the longer it cooks, the more goodies are leached from the bones. I do mine anywhere from 2 to 4 days, depending on the amounts of ingredients I have available and if I'm going to can it up or use it right away. It should reduce down about half to get a good concentration.


I started chicken the other day & is still sitting on the stove waiting for me to get my butt in gear to can it up...….ok this conversation is the motivation I needed to git r done


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 10, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


By feet, do you mean the hooves, or the bone and meat inside the hooves?
Goat bones will have to do 'cause that's what I'll have.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 10, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> roast the bones in the oven @ 450, along with some onion, celery, garlic, bay leaves, carrots or whatever vegetables you choose to impart flavor and a splash of apple cider vinegar. Then add it all to a big pot & cover with water, bring to a boil, then turn down to simmer...…...the longer it cooks, the more goodies are leached from the bones. I do mine anywhere from 2 to 4 days, depending on the amounts of ingredients I have available and if I'm going to can it up or use it right away. It should reduce down about half to get a good concentration.



Sounds like Mama's Pho daily special...


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 10, 2019)

At least once a week I go to China Town and pick the smallest, dingiest Pho Shoppe and have a large bowl… Average cook time on most of the Pho is 2 to 3 days... Communication is not always the greatest but we point and grunt a lot...  Much tastier than an apple a day in my book... Should check to see if my insurance will cover the bill?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 10, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> At least once a week I go to China Town and pick the smallest, dingiest Pho Shoppe and have a large bowl… Average cook time on most of the Pho is 2 to 3 days... Communication is not always the greatest but we point and grunt a lot...  Much tastier than an apple a day in my book... Should check to see if my insurance will cover the bill?



I always though Pho was Vietnamese or Thai?  I learned recently that it is pronounced 'fuh' instead of 'foe'.  I had been saying it wrong all my life or at least since I knew it existed.

I checked out the recipe one time.  Something like 20 to 24 ingredients with the secret being the ability to properly char the ginger and onions and expertly toast six or eight spices and slow cook it for hours and hours after the bones are boiled.  Definitely not fast food.  But oh so good if you find some that is properly done.

(It is one culinary delight I have not personally attempted to master.   )


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 10, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> I always though Pho was Vietnamese or Thai?



It is Vietnamese... The reason for China Town is it is on my Bus Route and you can eat just about any type of Asian food that has ever been in a Wok in China town... I'm comfortable in China town also... Nothing fancy about the area at all... Hustle bustle on steroids and I don't understand a word anyone is saying... Plenty other Pho Shoppes around town in "nicer areas" but the waitress may be from Memphis and working her way through UH... Not that there is anything wrong with that but it as a tendency to loose some of the ambiance a Pho Shoppe should have imo… 



Foxfyre said:


> I learned recently that it is pronounced 'fuh' instead of 'foe'. I had been saying it wrong all my life or at least since I knew it existed.



Tamatoe, Tomoto as long as the soup is good...



Foxfyre said:


> I checked out the recipe one time. Something like 20 to 24 ingredients with the secret being the ability to properly char the ginger and onions and expertly toast six or eight spices and slow cook it for hours and hours after the bones are boiled. Definitely not fast food. But oh so good if you find some that is properly done.



Agreed



Foxfyre said:


> (It is one culinary delight I have not personally attempted to master.  )



patience is required... and neither have I...


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 10, 2019)

Pardon me...  Have to bump my message count... bad juju...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 10, 2019)

It's supposed to hit 104 here in Roswell today......  Good thing I put the asphalt pontoon tires on the truck.........


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 10, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...




Eating a lot of curry? Sounds good.


----------



## beautress (Jul 10, 2019)

Good to see all the great vegetable tips. I've been running on low lately, so I just opened a can of chili over leftovers and sprinkled sharp cheddar cheese on it. I could only eat a few bites. Think I'll find the turmeric and collagen bottles and take a vitamin and Cholestoff. This is gonna be a 2-melatonin night, but I didn't sleep last night too good with leg cramp/seizures. I did, however, finish 35 pink log cabin allover squares for a charity quilt top to be. Night, all.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 10, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



I know it makes me the odd person out, but I've never developed a taste for curry.  It is a rare curry dish that I like.  Maybe I need to experiment more?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 10, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...




Don't give up! There are a lot of curries out there.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 10, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I'm sure.  I don't like gumbo or jambolaya either which is totally mystifying to my Louisiana friends and relatives.  And I simply can't develop an appreciation for the best sushi which is baffling to my daughter who could live on it.

Different tastes.  But yeah, I should not give up.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 10, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...





What _*do*_ you eat?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 10, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Oh my.  I love most American cuisine in most of its forms, I enjoy some British, Scottish, Irish, Welsh cuisines, French, German, Mexican, Italian (probably my least ethnic choice), Greek, and specialty dishes from many other places.

My dinner guests include diabetics, low fodmap, vegetarian, vegan, super fincky, gluten intolerant, and allergic to everything so a lot of my meals are science projects.  But they keep coming back for more so I think I'm doing okay.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jul 10, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Darn good question about the feet/hooves. I am lucky enough to have a local grocery store that sometimes sells 'beef feet'. Which look like the hooves that have been cut in half or pieces & cleaned. It's also possible they've been peeled, similar to chicken feet, since they look white-ish, similar to cartilage. IDK, maybe it is bone but is shaped like hooves. 

I'm sure goat broth will work just as well


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 10, 2019)

What to Do When You Get Sick, Paleo Goat Bone Soup, And Why You Should Never Eat Campbell’s | Fat-Burning Man


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jul 10, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > roast the bones in the oven @ 450, along with some onion, celery, garlic, bay leaves, carrots or whatever vegetables you choose to impart flavor and a splash of apple cider vinegar. Then add it all to a big pot & cover with water, bring to a boil, then turn down to simmer...…...the longer it cooks, the more goodies are leached from the bones. I do mine anywhere from 2 to 4 days, depending on the amounts of ingredients I have available and if I'm going to can it up or use it right away. It should reduce down about half to get a good concentration.
> ...



For being as Asian food fan, I've never had Pho. Probably cause it looks just like Chinese War Mein......just in Viet Nam it's called Pho???


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jul 10, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I've tried curry once.....meh. Not bad, but not the top of my food list. 


Gumbo is pretty good and love Jambalaya with some fried catfish


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 10, 2019)

Dangit JustAnotherNut now I want a big bowl of Wonton mein and some spring rolls...


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jul 10, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Dangit JustAnotherNut now I want a big bowl of Wonton mein and some spring rolls...




Now I do too


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 11, 2019)

Exhausted! I went in to open this morning.(What is it with you people and 10 dollar bills? Do you just carry 20s' and pay for each $2.00 beer with a fresh one?) Got everything set up, went to the bank for... $300 in 10s and came back and started what should have been a 20 minute project; replacing the light fixture outside over the front door. Damned if I could get the light to turn on. I knew it worked, you don't make a cool custom fixture with a super bright bulb and not test it. Somewhere, there was a break in a wire that I just couldn't locate. I ended up pulling new B X (FMC to anyone under 50) back to the panel. It took nearly 6 hours. I was done just in time to set up for poker, then I played what turned out to be a damned marathon. 5 hours of poker and I broke even. Thankfully, I don't have to be up early tomorrow, but I really need to get some things done here before I pick up my sweet young thing for the evening.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 11, 2019)

I've been meaning to drop by the lounge, and since I can't sleep so this would be as good a time as any. So we've had an unusually 'cool' spring that kept our temps well below 100 on into June. Anything that shortens the blazing summer in Tucson is welcome. The older I get the less I like it, but as I've always said we have 4 months of bad weather (hot as Hades) and 8 months of nice weather. Also no snow and ice to deal with, as I did where I grew up back East. 

But good news! The weather girl says our monsoon pattern is firing up and we will get rain this weekend Whoopee! There is something almost biblical about the first rains of the monsoon. There is a smell in the air that is just so great, hard to describe but desert people know what I'm talking about. We also have a deck where we can sit out and watch the storms as they roll in usually up from Mexico. The lightning is often spectacular and really fun to watch. Really looking forward to watching the first storm, probably Friday it looks like. Night all.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 11, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


You're not the only one.  Light on the curry it's not too bad, I can eat it but heavy curry dishes..... no, too much curry.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 11, 2019)

I screwed up last evening, was supposed to pick up the trailer before 7 PM but was so busy packing I forgot, remembered around 9:30 when it was too late.  Just called, they still have one available.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 11, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Dangit JustAnotherNut now I want a big bowl of Wonton mein and some spring rolls...


Cool but I would prefer some Mongolian BBQ..........


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 11, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Dangit JustAnotherNut now I want a big bowl of Wonton mein and some spring rolls...



Oh, I didn't include that on my list to Unkotare.  I also do like a like of Asian cuisine, especially Chinese and Japanese.  Just not curry.  But my goodness that does look good.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## Unkotare (Jul 11, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Dangit JustAnotherNut now I want a big bowl of Wonton mein and some spring rolls...
> ...




You should try Japanese curry. It tastes different than Indian. You might like it.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 11, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> You should try Japanese curry. It tastes different than Indian. You might like it.



Its true... There needs to be a warning re: Indian Curry Dishes...


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 11, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I don't think I'm much of a curry fan, either.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 11, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You aren't a big fan of a whole lot of things Montro.     But when you come to lunch or dinner at my house, I'll just add you as one more person to make happy in the science project.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 11, 2019)

Picked up the trailer this morning, the guys loaded it up and I was on the road by noon.  Made it home around 3:30 and unloaded the book shelves from the back of the truck, hot, sweaty and tired.......  Getting ready to take a shower.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 11, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


Some of the most wicked hot curry I ever ate was made the a friend of mine's mother.  They were Pakistani and oh, boy did they use a lot of turmeric.  The whole house, their clothes, the cars, everything smelled like that.  But great food!  You just had to like it spicy.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 11, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Curry is kind of like chili or spaghetti sauce.  There are some basic spices used but in many different combinations.  Then there are different curries based on origin, Thai curry, Chinese, Indian, Pakistani, and many others.  Turmeric is one of the basic ingredients for most of them, though.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 11, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


Hooves are actually the keratin cover for the feet, like fingernails.  You can pull the hooves off and it leaves a bone with some meat and cartilage on it.  I imagine that is what you would cook for bone broth.  You also want to use the large marrow bones for bone broth, too.  You have to crack them so you can cook the marrow out of them.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 11, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> What to Do When You Get Sick, Paleo Goat Bone Soup, And Why You Should Never Eat Campbell’s | Fat-Burning Man


I noticed nettles were included in the recipe.  I make nettle pesto.  It is important to use young nettles.  And wear gloves when collecting stinging nettles.  Here is an informative article about stinging nettles:
Stinging Nettle: Uses, Side Effects, Interactions, Dosage, and Warning


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 11, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> I've been meaning to drop by the lounge, and since I can't sleep so this would be as good a time as any. So we've had an unusually 'cool' spring that kept our temps well below 100 on into June. Anything that shortens the blazing summer in Tucson is welcome. The older I get the less I like it, but as I've always said we have 4 months of bad weather (hot as Hades) and 8 months of nice weather. Also no snow and ice to deal with, as I did where I grew up back East.
> 
> But good news! The weather girl says our monsoon pattern is firing up and we will get rain this weekend Whoopee! There is something almost biblical about the first rains of the monsoon. There is a smell in the air that is just so great, hard to describe but desert people know what I'm talking about. We also have a deck where we can sit out and watch the storms as they roll in usually up from Mexico. The lightning is often spectacular and really fun to watch. Really looking forward to watching the first storm, probably Friday it looks like. Night all.


Well, thank you for the hot weather!  We've been regularly breaking high temp records.  The weather finally broke yesterday, temps falling about 20 degrees.  This afternoon, pouring rain, thunder and lightening.  Thunder and lightening are rare in this part of the state, and lightening is a constant threat for wildfires.  Even though its raining like a cow pissing on a flat rock, it certainly isn't enough to mitigate the fire danger.  I do agree about the smell of impending rain.  I love that smell.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 11, 2019)

I am so glad cooler weather has come back.  I had those 100 bales of hay to unload and stack.  I got most of them done yesterday and will have to wait to unload the last 20 or so.  Of course, we got thunder/lightening storms this afternoon.  Rain started just as I was getting my chores done and I didn't want to hang outside with lightening in the offing.  Now, my little pocket pooch is missing.  I though she had followed me to the house, but apparently she went another way.  I went searching for her, got soaked to the skin.  No luck.  I just hope she comes home when the rain slows down.  Hell, she probably can't hear me calling with this gully washer going on. And she doesn't like the thunder, either.

Went by to visit the partner.  His physical therapist had him up and "walking".  He's pretty upbeat and determined to recover fully.  Guy's a workaholic.  He's signed a power of attorney assigning me as his agent for just about everything.  I just hope I don't have to exercise that PoA.  He's flirting with all the nurses (gals) and is pretty immodest.  Lots of guys from work are visiting him and I believe that's helping keep his spirits up.  I really do hope he gets better.


----------



## beautress (Jul 11, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > You should try Japanese curry. It tastes different than Indian. You might like it.
> ...


Japan and some other other curry-cook areas enjoy cancer-free lives on account of their diets. Vegetables and spices make health a good thing..


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 11, 2019)

beautress said:


> Japan and some other other curry-cook areas enjoy cancer-free lives on account of their diets. Vegetables and spices make health a good thing..



Americans have a 30% chance of developing cancer and a 11.2% chance of dying from it by the age of 75 compared to a 20.4% chance of developing cancer and a 9.7% chance of dying from it in Japan. The only common forms of cancer that are more prevalent in Japan are pancreatic, liver, colorectal, and stomach cancer. Interestingly enough, Japan has one of the lowest cancer rates in the developed world despite a relatively high percentage of Japanese being regular smokers.

The disparities in cancer rates are one of the major reasons life expectancy is almost five years higher in Japan than the United States (82.9 vs 78.1).

Cancer Rates In The USA Compared To Japan


----------



## beautress (Jul 11, 2019)

Nighters, all.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 11, 2019)

beautress said:


> Nighters, all.



nightshirt...


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 11, 2019)

beautress said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Since my wife had a bout with breast cancer we've added a lot of curry and turmeric to our usual food. From all we read there definitely seems like there is support for the cancer fighting properties of those spices.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jul 12, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Dangit JustAnotherNut now I want a big bowl of Wonton mein and some spring rolls...




Soooooooo guess what I had for supper tonight????? 

Homemade War Won Ton soup....minus the spring rolls. I wasn't that energetic.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 12, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Dangit JustAnotherNut now I want a big bowl of Wonton mein and some spring rolls...
> ...



Last night on our way home from our weekly 42 game, we stopped at a little hole-in-the-wall restaurant called Jades and picked up sweet and sour and a couple of spring rolls to take home.  So so sweet & sour but great spring rolls requiring no energy at all.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 12, 2019)

Greetings!
They moved the partner to the inpatient therapy ward today.  I take that to be a good sign.  He has been improving but now they will have all the requisite devices of torture to encourage his further improvement.  He was looking a little discouraged when I left the hospital this morning because they had him sitting on the edge of the bed and he toppled over on his side.  It must be totally frustrating to not be able to fully control your body.

On another subject: for those interested in using herbals supplements, I found a very tasty and interesting product (at Walmart) that no doubt can be very helpful.  It's Ludy's Ginger Juice with Calamansi.  It's a crystal product intended to be mixed with hot water for a beverage.  It's very strongly ginger flavored and as most of you may know, ginger is very good for digestive issues, among other things.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 13, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



It isn't that I don't like hot and spicy but it doesn't like me at this stage of my life.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jul 13, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...



Them little hole in the walls can usually put out some darned good food


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Oddball (Jul 13, 2019)

Found something newer with a beach vibe for this fine summer Saturday morning.

Was out of circulation last week.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 13, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 269179



Normal summer has arrived in Albuquerque so we are now into the high 90's each day--haven't reached 100 yet,  But the heat is intense enough you don't want to stay out in it for very long.  In the shade its always tolerable though.  So far the monsoon rains have been mostly bust for us, but hope things will improve.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 13, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 269179
> ...


Ditto in Tucson. The weather girl was wrong, no monsoon yet here either!  It was at least nice and cloudy yesterday when I played golf. Kind of surprising it was still 102 but it was quite comfortable without the sun beating down. I see nothing but a few wimpy clouds over the mountains. Phooey.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 13, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 269179
> ...


The monsoon is waiting for us to finish our move.......


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 13, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> The monsoon is waiting for us to finish our move.......



Just exactly who are you paying off?


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 13, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Well hurry up! My cactus is starting to melt.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 13, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The monsoon is waiting for us to finish our move.......
> ...


Mother nature.......  She's been out of work since she lost that Chiffon Margarine gig...........


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 13, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Drink beer, piss....... problem solved.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 13, 2019)

Wow, I have been exhausted the last two days, all this must have caught up with me.  Looks like I need to rest and recoup before heading back down next week for the final move out, too bad, have lots to get done here also.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 13, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Wow, I have been exhausted the last two days, all this must have caught up with me. Looks like I need to rest and recoup before heading back down next week for the final move out, too bad, have lots to get done here also.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 13, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Wow, I have been exhausted the last two days, all this must have caught up with me.  Looks like I need to rest and recoup before heading back down next week for the final move out, too bad, have lots to get done here also.


Confucius say "Moving really sucks big one".


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 13, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 269179
> ...


Same here, normal summer has arrived...for now.  15-20 degrees cooler,  mid-60s, and that makes things lots more tolerable.  You might not believe how difficult it is for lots of us to sleep up here when it's as hot as it was these past couple of weeks.  And, the smoke has blown some other direction, so we don't have that to contend with, either.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 13, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


You hope!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 13, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, I have been exhausted the last two days, all this must have caught up with me.  Looks like I need to rest and recoup before heading back down next week for the final move out, too bad, have lots to get done here also.
> ...


Yeah, we've moved 6 times since 2012..........  This should be it for quite a while as we're no longer chasing jobs.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 13, 2019)

WOOOHOOOO IT"S POURING RAIN!!!!!!! It's coming down sideways wow!


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 13, 2019)

Two O'clock and I can't bloody well sleep. I went to bed early at about ten pm, because I was tired, and woke up at 12 am and have been awake ever since.

I should be able to sleep as I have black satin sheets that my landlord gave me when he was renovating my flat.
You cannot get more comfortable than satin sheets. They are unashamed luxury.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 13, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> Two O'clock and I can't bloody well sleep. I went to bed early at about ten pm, because I was tired, and woke up at 12 am and have been awake ever since.
> 
> I should be able to sleep as I have black satin sheets that my landlord gave me when he was renovating my flat.
> You cannot get more comfortable than satin sheets. They are unashamed luxury.


Satin sheets are indeed decadent.  Why can't you sleep, Dajjal?


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 13, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Two O'clock and I can't bloody well sleep. I went to bed early at about ten pm, because I was tired, and woke up at 12 am and have been awake ever since.
> ...



Hi there, nice to hear from you. I just can't sleep. I tried for two hours but just laid awake. So I am surfing the web until I get tired.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 13, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> Two O'clock and I can't bloody well sleep. I went to bed early at about ten pm, because I was tired, and woke up at 12 am and have been awake ever since.
> 
> I should be able to sleep as I have black satin sheets that my landlord gave me when he was renovating my flat.
> You cannot get more comfortable than satin sheets. They are unashamed luxury.


I prefer Egyptian cotton sheets myself, just received a new set I purchased on sale for $42 shipped.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 13, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Been there done that.......  Still do it all too often these days.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 13, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> Hi there, nice to hear from you. I just can't sleep. I tried for two hours but just laid awake. So I am surfing the web until I get tired.



Bummer... As a wise man once said, "Burn one and it will get better"...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 13, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> WOOOHOOOO IT"S POURING RAIN!!!!!!! It's coming down sideways wow!


See, I told ya drinking a beer would help........


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 13, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



We would suffer as you do without air conditioning.  I don't know how folks coped before air conditioning but then we didn't have it as a kid growing up.  But there was always a night breeze, and we could sleep with the doors and windows wide open in perfect safety.  Sometimes if it was really hot we would make our beds outside.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jul 14, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I sometimes wonder what sort of lunacy led people to settle in hotter parts of the world before the invention of air conditioning.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 14, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


True, I often imagine what it was like traveling across the Sonoran desert on horseback with a couple canteens of water.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 14, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> The monsoon is waiting for us to finish our move.......



...so the season is being skipped until next year...?


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 14, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> WOOOHOOOO IT"S POURING RAIN!!!!!!! It's coming down sideways wow!



In who's private Hell is sideways a downward direction?


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 14, 2019)

Got one of these showing up for meals now.  Hardly six weeks old I'd say.






not even that big yet.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 14, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Every time I take that trip between Vaughn and Roswell I imagine pioneers traveling across that landscape via wagon and on foot and thank God it's not me traveling that way back then.........  Vaughn to Roswell is 96 miles of nothing, five minutes into the hour and fifteen minute drive I'm asking myself; "are we there yet, are we there yet, are we there yet?"


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 14, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I think some thought went into it.  Houses were designed so that the prevailing winds of the area would create breezes through windows and doors.  The world was much safer so you could sleep with windows and doors open or outdoors safely.  And again all things are relative. The human has an amazing capacity to adapt to its environment, maybe much moreso than most species on Earth.  For us it just comes down to what we are used to.


----------



## Oddball (Jul 14, 2019)

A true oddity in nature, up here on the tree ranch....


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 14, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Yes.  The desert dwellers in the Sahara and other inhospitably hot environs present unique challenges but still there are critters, including human ones, that manage to survive there.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 14, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The monsoon is waiting for us to finish our move.......
> ...



Sometimes it seems so.    However, we did get a lovely shower with about a quarter inch of rain last night--that's a fair amount for us.  Any more than that at a time and most runs off.  But a quarter inch ever now and then rejuvenates things nicely.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 14, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


We've been sleepless here for the last couple of weeks because many of us cannot sleep when bathed in sweat.  Thank goodness the heat broke and we're back to normal temps again.  How's the remodeled flat working out?  Was it worth the upheaval?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 14, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...




I agree and I have driven it so many times.  It never got easier.  And there are a few other stretches like that around the state too.  But I just can't imagine what it would be to do that via wagon or even on horseback, let alone on foot.  No water.  No shade.  Nothing out there.  And yet there are pronghorn antelope herds and deer and all sort of wild life living out there on that land.  But also there is ranching and cattle and that is probably providing water for wild life too.  Before they settled in that area and dug wells, I don't know.  It would have been tough.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 14, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


We always enjoyed sleeping under the stars as kids, too.  I was a big adventure to "camp" in the back yard and was certainly more pleasant than being indoors on the hot, sweltering nights.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 14, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> Got one of these showing up for meals now.  Hardly six weeks old I'd say.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're a poppa!  Congratulations! What are you going to do with the mite?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 14, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Only cockroaches are better at adapting to their environment than homo Sapiens.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 14, 2019)

Oddball said:


> A true oddity in nature, up here on the tree ranch....
> 
> View attachment 269336


Loons?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 14, 2019)

Good morning!
I seem to have become our company maintenance technician assigned to the new Amazon account.  All four days this week I've been attending the aircraft while it is unloaded and re-loaded.  Not a very stressful assignment, but important because it is a huge account, so the boss wants to make a good impression.  I assure you, Amazon is giving both UPS and FedEx a run for their money up here in the air transport market.
Not sure if I mentioned it, but they moved my partner to an inpatient physical therapy/rehabilitation ward yesterday.  He's been making good progress regaining use of his arm and leg but is still unable to stand up alone, let alone walk.  He'll be getting speech therapy, as well,  to help correct that slur left by the stroke.  (Being moved to the new ward also indicates that the insurance has approved his treatment.  This isn't going to be cheap.)  
I'm going on my second weekend alone.  It means I have to double down on the work around my place.  I just hope I'm up to this.  I will be granting myself this afternoon "off".  I'll be getting home pretty late after the hospital visit and caring for a friend's greenhouse so I'll get the basic chores done and then collapse.  Then it's up early tomorrow to tackle moving the last of the hay, improving two of my goat shed, spraying weed killer under the electric fences, and this weekend I have to geld goats, trim hooves, administer their immunizations, and de-worm them.  The goats are usually a joint task and should have been done last weekend so it isn't something I can put off.  I'm thinking I won't be able to work on cutting, splitting, and stacking firewood, but I have to try to work some of that out, too.  Oh, and the house is a mess again 'cause there's so much else to do.  I'll wait for a hot day to do inside work.
So, if I don't make it by to visit, y'all know why.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 14, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > WOOOHOOOO IT"S POURING RAIN!!!!!!! It's coming down sideways wow!
> ...


It eventually touches ground thus it is downward, just at a "sideways" tangential angle.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 14, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Yeah but here we only had about 30 seconds of moderate rain before it hit you guys "up north".......


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 14, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Good morning!
> I seem to have become our company maintenance technician assigned to the new Amazon account.  All four days this week I've been attending the aircraft while it is unloaded and re-loaded.  Not a very stressful assignment, but important because it is a huge account, so the boss wants to make a good impression.  I assure you, Amazon is giving both UPS and FedEx a run for their money up here in the air transport market.
> Not sure if I mentioned it, but they moved my partner to an inpatient physical therapy/rehabilitation ward yesterday.  He's been making good progress regaining use of his arm and leg but is still unable to stand up alone, let alone walk.  He'll be getting speech therapy, as well,  to help correct that slur left by the stroke.  (Being moved to the new ward also indicates that the insurance has approved his treatment.  This isn't going to be cheap.)
> I'm going on my second weekend alone.  It means I have to double down on the work around my place.  I just hope I'm up to this.  I will be granting myself this afternoon "off".  I'll be getting home pretty late after the hospital visit and caring for a friend's greenhouse so I'll get the basic chores done and then collapse.  Then it's up early tomorrow to tackle moving the last of the hay, improving two of my goat shed, spraying weed killer under the electric fences, and this weekend I have to geld goats, trim hooves, administer their immunizations, and de-worm them.  The goats are usually a joint task and should have been done last weekend so it isn't something I can put off.  I'm thinking I won't be able to work on cutting, splitting, and stacking firewood, but I have to try to work some of that out, too.  Oh, and the house is a mess again 'cause there's so much else to do.  I'll wait for a hot day to do inside work.
> So, if I don't make it by to visit, y'all know why.


I envy you, heck just with the day and a half of packing, taking things apart, distance driving, etc last week wore me out completely, basically two days of doing nothing but rest.  Today I am able to get some things done but I'm keeping it light in preparation for the final move and cleaning next week.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 14, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> Got one of these showing up for meals now.  Hardly six weeks old I'd say.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm comparing your avatar pic with this. . . .is he/she yours?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 14, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning!
> ...


I don't envy you, I hate moving.  I figure if I ever leave my place in Willow permanently it will be in a box with my toes toward the sky.  I'm not going to move again. I should use this opportunity to begin cleaning the hoarder mess at the house in town, though.  And I do have a trailer load of (17) tires and wheels, an assortment of salvaged lumber and a few other odds and ends that I loaded that last day before the partner had his stroke.  I do need to get that unloaded so I can load a bunch of debris and other junk to take to the municipal dump, but goats are a priority this weekend, and the hay is on someone else's trailer.  
Keep your powder dry!


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 14, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> We've been sleepless here for the last couple of weeks because many of us cannot sleep when bathed in sweat.  Thank goodness the heat broke and we're back to normal temps again.  How's the remodeled flat working out?  Was it worth the upheaval?



Hi yea, the flat is much brighter, and the work is finished until next year when they are going to do the kitchen.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## Oddball (Jul 14, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > A true oddity in nature, up here on the tree ranch....
> ...


Yes....And it's extremely rare three of them together like this...They're normally solitary or paired up with their lifetime mates.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 15, 2019)

Oddball said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



Maybe they are youngsters looking for mates?  We don't have loons in New Mexico though and I don't remember any in West Texas or Kansas.  At any rate I don't know anything about loons.


----------



## Oddball (Jul 15, 2019)

Really cute tourism plug for Wisco...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 15, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 269370


Baby goats are soooo cute!  Ducklings are OK, too.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 15, 2019)

Oddball said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


Gotcha!  I did not know that.  Now that I think of it, I've only seen them one or two at a time.  I love to hear them calling.  Such a lonesome sound.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 15, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Really cute tourism plug for Wisco...


One of my buddies is from Wisconsin.  I learned to make squeaky cheese curds just for him.  He does drink some funky beer, though.  (Lowenkugels)


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 15, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...




And Oddball got me curious so I read up somewhat on loons.  Interesting birds.
About Loons - Northland College


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 15, 2019)

Question, guys.
There are many of us right now who are sharing difficulties with wives, husbands, partners, etc.   While one partner undergoes difficulties, the other must power through and be the pillar of strength for both.  Does the strength to do this come from the "pillar"?  I'm wondering because I am feeling a bit depressed and overwhelmed by my situation right now.  And the partner is focused on me handling some of those things his medical issues have incurred.  Knowing that if I give in to the feelings that flow through me means we will both fail does make me more determined to do what has to be done, but it doesn't make it easier.
Sorry about being a downer right now.  I have to call a few more banks.  My partner seems to have been very free with credit.  Now, we have no idea how long he'll be off work, or if he'll ever be able to go back to a job.  Our finances have been separate but now I find myself faced with covering his bills as well as mine.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 15, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Got one of these showing up for meals now.  Hardly six weeks old I'd say.
> ...



Food and milk bowls are filled and cat shelter in the winter.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 15, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Got one of these showing up for meals now.  Hardly six weeks old I'd say.
> ...



So you;re saying we all look alike?  Geesh!


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 15, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Question, guys.
> There are many of us right now who are sharing difficulties with wives, husbands, partners, etc.   While one partner undergoes difficulties, the other must power through and be the pillar of strength for both.  Does the strength to do this come from the "pillar"?  I'm wondering because I am feeling a bit depressed and overwhelmed by my situation right now.  And the partner is focused on me handling some of those things his medical issues have incurred.  Knowing that if I give in to the feelings that flow through me means we will both fail does make me more determined to do what has to be done, but it doesn't make it easier.
> Sorry about being a downer right now.  I have to call a few more banks.  My partner seems to have been very free with credit.  Now, we have no idea how long he'll be off work, or if he'll ever be able to go back to a job.  Our finances have been separate but now I find myself faced with covering his bills as well as mine.


It's part of the process, almost like the grieving process yet with these type situations it can repeat itself from time to time.  There are times I still get scared, depressed, angry and overwhelmed but I just have to pull myself up, push through it and trust in God.  Don't worry about being a "downer" we all understand.


----------



## Oddball (Jul 16, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Really cute tourism plug for Wisco...
> ...


Leinenkugel's...Good brew....Wish I could get Yeungling up here, though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 16, 2019)

GW wasn't kidding when he said it has been hot in Alaska


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 16, 2019)

Welp, back down in Roswell to finish packing and hopefully cleaning.  Of course I'm resting up from the drive and waiting for the house to cool down, have it set on 85 when we're not here and it's 102 outside.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 16, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Welp, back down in Roswell to finish packing and hopefully cleaning.  Of course I'm resting up from the drive and waiting for the house to cool down, have it set on 85 when we're not here and it's 102 outside.



So this is the last trip?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 16, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Welp, back down in Roswell to finish packing and hopefully cleaning.  Of course I'm resting up from the drive and waiting for the house to cool down, have it set on 85 when we're not here and it's 102 outside.
> ...


Yes.  Should have most everything done by tomorrow night, pick up the truck and car carrier then the guys load it Thursday morning.  Drop off the Plateau Fiber equipment, load up the car at Uhaul then on the road home.
The landlord is taking care of switching the utilities back in his name so that's one less thing to worry about.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 16, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Well still sending strengthening thoughts, prayers, positive vibes, whatever.  I suspect this has been one of the toughest moves for you by far.  Maybe there won't need to be any more.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 16, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I hope not, at least not for quite a while, the "final" move.......  Of course this is just moving things out of the rental, we still have to organize, unpack, make storage in the house, try to get rid of more stuff and I still have painting to do and baseboard to put in not to mention at least 5 other priority projects.  It will take at least another month for the first three I mentioned.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 16, 2019)

Just gave away some frozen meats/etc and a few other things I've been lugging around to my neighbor, he's going to come over tomorrow and help me clear out all the trash and hopefully disassemble a couple of items.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 16, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Question, guys.
> There are many of us right now who are sharing difficulties with wives, husbands, partners, etc.   While one partner undergoes difficulties, the other must power through and be the pillar of strength for both.  Does the strength to do this come from the "pillar"?  I'm wondering because I am feeling a bit depressed and overwhelmed by my situation right now.  And the partner is focused on me handling some of those things his medical issues have incurred.  Knowing that if I give in to the feelings that flow through me means we will both fail does make me more determined to do what has to be done, but it doesn't make it easier.
> Sorry about being a downer right now.  I have to call a few more banks.  My partner seems to have been very free with credit.  Now, we have no idea how long he'll be off work, or if he'll ever be able to go back to a job.  Our finances have been separate but now I find myself faced with covering his bills as well as mine.



I just saw this GW.  And so wish there was more to do than just send positive thoughts and encouragement.  We are dealing too with a friend who is a chronic hoarder.  A person of considerable means, this person has completely exhausted all liquid assets--hundreds of thousands of dollars--and run up a tremendous crushing debt ordering, ordering ordering stuff from Amazon, or QVC, or Ebay, or whatever is advertised on TV or that pops up on the computer or is offered at any sites people frequent.  And due to the very real mental illness that causes this syndrome, this person is incapable of seeing that home is nothing but a path through piles of mostly unopened shipping boxes mixed in with a lot of useless crap that will not be parted with.  The person is incapable of seeing how this is a problem or stopping the behavior until credit is so shot there is no way to continue it.  I don't know what happens then.  

I am a certified counselor in addictions trained to help mostly co-dependent people.  But this kind of problem is way over my head.  I don't have a clue how to approach it.

Gracie ran into this kind of thing with a landlord in Paradise too.

One thing I would strongly counsel is get whatever help you can while he is laid up to make sure you are not encumbered by any of your partner's debt.  I appreciate that you feel you need to pay his bills, but that might not be the way to go if he just continues to accrue debt.  He will break you both.

Also be kind and gentle with yourself.  Unrelenting stress certainly triggers depression in me.  I suppose it does for most people.  So understand it but do what you need to do to not let it get to you to the point you are seriously damaged.  And I figure you know that.  Sometimes we just need to give ourselves permission to do the prudent thing.  

Okay enough dutch aunt lecturing from Mama Fox and just hoping all this soon passes for you.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 16, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Question, guys.
> ...


Generally it takes people with extensive psych backgrounds who specialize in that specific area.  If one gets rid of the horder's "stuff" without addressing the underlying cause the horder simply continues hording.  Usually it's to fill and emotional need that's not being met.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 16, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Yes.  From what little I know about it, it is one of the most difficult addictions or OCD behavior or however it is classified to deal with.  Alcoholism, drug addiction and such dependencies are also devastating to people, often deadly, and it creates its own kind of psychosis or mental illness, but many can and do find the personal resources to break the addiction and get sober.  Also a lot of people are able to escape from compulsive gambling and such.  But the dynamics  in hoarding is a different kind of mental illness.  And from what I've read, the prognosis for recovery is not impossible, but doesn't have a very high success rate either.  And again, I wouldn't know where to even start to help somebody with that problem.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jul 17, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Question, guys.
> There are many of us right now who are sharing difficulties with wives, husbands, partners, etc.   While one partner undergoes difficulties, the other must power through and be the pillar of strength for both.  Does the strength to do this come from the "pillar"?  I'm wondering because I am feeling a bit depressed and overwhelmed by my situation right now.  And the partner is focused on me handling some of those things his medical issues have incurred.  Knowing that if I give in to the feelings that flow through me means we will both fail does make me more determined to do what has to be done, but it doesn't make it easier.
> Sorry about being a downer right now.  I have to call a few more banks.  My partner seems to have been very free with credit.  Now, we have no idea how long he'll be off work, or if he'll ever be able to go back to a job.  Our finances have been separate but now I find myself faced with covering his bills as well as mine.



It does get overwhelming and easily get depressed from the pressures. Hang in there, it will get better. I think everyone has 'been there, done that' to some extent or another. It's ok to give in to those feelings, as women know, we just have a good cry to get it out, then start picking up the pieces & move on. 

Instead of you paying his bills......can you talk with him to see about selling some of his stuff to pay his own? It may not go over well with him to part with anything, but if he understands HIS financial responsibilities, he might relent. Don't offer to pay his bills, but keep the finances separate......if you possibly can. It may seem harsh right now in his situation, but you don't want to set yourself up to enable his hoarding in the future....or any other kind of financial dependence. Does that make sense?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 17, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition and for positive trend to continue.
Seagal and Mr. Seagal.
Peach for healing
Ringel for healing and Mrs. R facing serious health challenges in difficult transition
Beautress for wellness
Kat for wellness
GallantWarrior for pain relief and healing in advance of surgery.
Rod, GW's partner for recovery and help for GW dealing with that.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so that those who have been away can find their way back.

*Tonight's full moon is the Full Buck Moon as the deer are begtinning to regrow their antlers, and also known as the Thunder Moon because of the prevalent thunderstorms across the land.  The two brightest 'stars' to the right of the full moon are Saturn and Jupiter.  If you have a good telescope, Saturn is close enough to see Saturn's rings.*


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 17, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Question, guys.
> ...


Actually, being lectured helps because it's comforting.   
Fortunately, my partner is not a "buyer" type hoarder.  He collects junk.  i.e. When they cycle the ladders at work, which they do frequently for safety reasons, he brings them home because he can fix them.  I recently found someone to take several of the 55 gallon drums off my hands.  I'm not sure what he wanted to do with those.  The junk cars are the worst but I have a phone number for someone who might just drag they away.  The S10 in town is going away, for sure.  Now that I've collected and stacked up the 3 dozen tires and wheels I might be able to sell some of those.  There are two sets of tires on rims for the Jeep with the blown engine.  One set has brand new tires, the other has slightly worn tires on some fancy Jeep wheels.  
You're right about covering his bills.  But we do jointly own two pieces of real property and two of the three vehicles are in both our names.  I have to call the finance companies and see whether we can skip a payment, or two.  I've been sifting through piles of paper, trying to make some sense of his mess.  He never throws any mail or other papers away.  These just pile up and make drifts of trash on furniture and in corners of the house.  He's assigned me his agent with a power of attorney.  I collected his wallet and other instruments of credit last time I went by the hospital.  Finances are going to be tight, though.
I regret having to cancel my hip surgery.  I was looking forward to relief from the pain.  Guess I'll just have to tough it out.  Once the pard comes out of hospital and we have a better idea about his prognosis, I hope to reschedule.
Yesterday, one of my co-workers came out.  He bought and butchered one of the biggest goats and then we passed some time just relaxing and chatting.  It was pleasant just to have company.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 17, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Question, guys.
> ...


Oh, he'll be selling stuff, he just won't know what.  I have discovered over the years that he has so much junk that he really doesn't know what he has.  If I can get stuff onto the trailer and out to the dump without him seeing what's in the load, he never even mentions what's missing.  Junk cars are a little more difficult, though.  Right now, I could use at least one more day a week.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jul 17, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Yet taking it to the dump isn't bringing any financial return...…...is any of it possibly worth anything and sellable? You'd be surprised what people will pay good money for...….and especially those junk cars. Depending on their make/model & year, they could be a restoration project for someone else. Lots of people are members of collector car clubs that enjoy picking up a pile of junk and restoring it for a classy car show...…...although cars do come with titles and you couldn't sell it without the partner signing off unless he never transferred it


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jul 17, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Another thing about junk cars...…..if they're not sellable as a whole, sometimes they can bring more money if parted out...….but it can take a little longer to do so. 

Just throwing out ideas


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 17, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Here in Albuquerque there are charities that accept donations of cars, junkers, running, not running whatever.  They don't pay you anything for them but will give you a receipt for a nice write off on your taxes.  And best of all they haul them off to wherever for you.  Maybe Anchorage has something similar?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jul 18, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Yes I think we have something similar here as well. Plus you can call a junk yard to come get the vehicle and they'll pay, just not very much and also depends on the vehicle. But if GW &/or his partner can sell it themselves, either as a whole or parted out,  they'll make more money to pay the partners bills.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 18, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition and for positive trend to continue.
Seagal and Mr. Seagal.
Peach for healing
Ringel for healing and Mrs. R facing serious health challenges in difficult transition
Beautress for wellness
Kat for wellness
GallantWarrior for pain relief and healing in advance of surgery.
Rod, GW's partner for recovery and help for GW dealing with that.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so that those who have been away can find their way back.

*July 18--On this day in history. . .In 1938, Douglas 'wrong way" Corrigan took off from New York City headed for California.  Twenty Eight hours later he landed in Ireland.*





_*Douglas "Wrong Way" Corrigan with his "Sunshine", at Baldonnel Aerodrome, Ireland*
_
I guess it is just in guys' DNA to not ask for directions.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 18, 2019)

Still alive, folks. Been involved elsewhere on the forum which has only reinforced the value of the Coffee Shop. People are calling establish facts, lies because the facts destroy their long held beliefs. Nothing new really.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 18, 2019)

I saw on television yesterday that some old movie posters were sold for thousands of pounds. I remembered I have a copy of a 2001 a space odyssey original poster somewhere. But so far I have been unable to find it. I searched the internet and found many posters for sale, but not the early one I have. So it could well be valuable.
I will have to search through a lot of stuff to try and find it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 18, 2019)

Signing off from Roswell, hopefully for the last time..........


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 18, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


The S10 belongs to my daughter and the title has been lost for years.  It's nothing special and I prefer to donate it than to try and sell it.  The tires/wheels are worth a lot and I plan on selling a couple of sets.  Unfortunately, my partner is well aware of the really nice Jeep mag wheels that might bring a decent price.  Most of his stuff is junk, just junk.  He picks up things that are already broken and a lot of things that might have had some worth are worthless because they've laid out in the weather for years.  He salvaged a really nice parts bin, a large steel shelf with lots of small drawers.  He cut it with a torch to get it into the truck and then stacked all those drawers with the open tops so they gathered snow or rain.  The whole mess was so rusted by the time I was able to smuggle it to the dump...  Then there are the lawn chairs.  Clothe rotten, frames rusted, but he knows he can fix them.  Same with the ladders with cracked aluminum and separated carbon fibers.  The fold-away bed frame and mattress salvaged from an old couch and the replacement furniture he was going to install it in.  Mattress and upholstery rotted, frame rusted... I could go on...  Rest assured, if there are some things I might use to raise money, I will sell them.  I have to set up a Craigslist account and take some pictures.  Do you know anyone who might want four expedition grade llama pack saddles, frames and panniers, used but in good condition?

You know, this might be a good time to rent that Red Box and put it in the driveway, as soon as the S10 is gone, I'll have space.  Of course, that means I'll have to devote a couple of hours a day to tossing stuff.  Hours I just don't have!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 18, 2019)

Just looked into renting a dumpster.  Ran across the possibility of hiring a junk removal company.  I'll have to see whether I can scrounge up a couple hundred dollars but it might be worth the cost.  Quicker and the more crap I can make disappear before boyo gets out of hospital, the better off I'll be.  Thanks for the idea, guys (and gals)!


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jul 18, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...




I do understand. My husband wasn't really wasn't a hoarder nor did he collect junk, per se......but he'd buy or pick up stuff, sometimes use it or not, but when he was 'done' with it...would toss it out in the yard instead of getting rid of it. Or if it was still good, would leave it outside to get ruined in the weather...….like a whole box full of power tools that are now rusted. I'm not sure if I can clean them up & get them to work again or not.  

Do you have a scrap metal recycler in your area? that may be another option for some of the metal parts


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 18, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


Not sure about a metal recycler.  I'll look around.
Partner has loads of rusted tools lying about the yard.  When I can, I just toss them.  Some may be salvageable, some not, but I don't have the time to deal with them, neither does he.  I've already put the pard on notice that I was going to start tossing stuff.  I think he realizes that he may not be able to keep the house, it's too expensive and we couldn't rent it for the mortgage payment.  If we could pull off a reverse mortgage, I have some prospects to act as caretakers.


----------



## beautress (Jul 18, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> GW wasn't kidding when he said it has been hot in Alaska


That's the most impervious-to-sprinkler moose I ever saw, Foxfyre. I just can't stop laughing!Thx!


----------



## beautress (Jul 18, 2019)

Just came in from a couple of hours of mowing on the zero turn mower. For once nothing went wrong. Oops. Braggin' is bad luck here. I shouldn't invite trouble by saying anything good about anything mechanical I was or will be around. I have such a knack for something going wrong. Tonight I was just careful around the 10" tree stump the mower got grounded on till my brother got here and with a master's patience, released the mower from the X#@&% tree stump last week. 

It felt like a steam bucket at first, but as the sun set in the west, it cooled off nice. Also, the evening does not seem to stir up so much flak from the wanna-be straw areas that grow in the 10-ft. areas between the rocky road and the blue fence. It's 1/10 of a mile up to the road, and that is a lot of mowing. Also got the acre directly around the house. Tomorrow, I have to mow some more. It keeps those black poisonous snakes down. I almost ran over one last week, but backed off. You never know when you may need a friend in the wild who knows you refused to hurt him when you had ample opportunity. Of course, a snake's a snake. Oh, well, I let him live. He will probably stay away from the fields for a while now that the rains have almost gone away. Okay, it did rain all night a couple of days ago, but that hotness of Texas in late July can drain a swamp in an afternoon.

Hope everybody has a stellar weekend. Best wishes to gallantwarrior and his partner. Prayers up for the health and happiness of you both, GW. And everyone else, too.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 18, 2019)

Oh well, not the last time, seems I misjudged the room I needed so it's back to Roswell next week with the truck and a 6X12 trailer.  At least I can do some more much needed cleaning.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 19, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition and for positive trend to continue.
Seagal and Mr. Seagal.
Peach for healing
Ringel for healing and Mrs. R facing serious health challenges in difficult transition
Beautress for wellness
Kat for wellness
GallantWarrior for pain relief and healing in advance of surgery.
Rod, GW's partner for recovery and help for GW dealing with that.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so that those who have been away can find their way back.

*On this day in history, July 20, 1969, 50 years ago, Neal Armstrong was the first human to walk on the surface of the moon.*





*Also in 1801 Elisha Brown Jr pressed a 1,235 pound cheese ball at his farm.  Just in case you were wondering.*


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 19, 2019)

beautress said:


> Just came in from a couple of hours of mowing on the zero turn mower. For once nothing went wrong. Oops. Braggin' is bad luck here. I shouldn't invite trouble by saying anything good about anything mechanical I was or will be around. I have such a knack for something going wrong. Tonight I was just careful around the 10" tree stump the mower got grounded on till my brother got here and with a master's patience, released the mower from the X#@&% tree stump last week.
> 
> It felt like a steam bucket at first, but as the sun set in the west, it cooled off nice. Also, the evening does not seem to stir up so much flak from the wanna-be straw areas that grow in the 10-ft. areas between the rocky road and the blue fence. It's 1/10 of a mile up to the road, and that is a lot of mowing. Also got the acre directly around the house. Tomorrow, I have to mow some more. It keeps those black poisonous snakes down. I almost ran over one last week, but backed off. You never know when you may need a friend in the wild who knows you refused to hurt him when you had ample opportunity. Of course, a snake's a snake. Oh, well, I let him live. He will probably stay away from the fields for a while now that the rains have almost gone away. Okay, it did rain all night a couple of days ago, but that hotness of Texas in late July can drain a swamp in an afternoon.
> 
> Hope everybody has a stellar weekend. Best wishes to gallantwarrior and his partner. Prayers up for the health and happiness of you both, GW. And everyone else, too.


I do enjoy the smell of  fresh mown grass.  I think I'd like a retirement job driving one of those big ride-on mowers.
Thanks for prayers up, too!  I hope your days continue quiet-like and no more groundings on stumps.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 19, 2019)

I found this copy of the poster for 2001 a space odyssey on the internet for sale for £350. It is the one I have, but I still cannot find my poster.  I was hoping it would be worth a lot more so I am not that bothered if I cant find it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 19, 2019)

I've been to five different message boards plus Twitter and Facebook off and on today.  I think it's time for this post:


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 19, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> I've been to five different message boards plus Twitter and Facebook off and on today.  I think it's time for this post:



I am a siner…


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 19, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> I've been to five different message boards plus Twitter and Facebook off and on today.  I think it's time for this post:


Some might also benefit from a thesaurus, as well.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## Oddball (Jul 20, 2019)

Saturday morning!

Look who Bugs found on the moon.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 20, 2019)

I woke up at 3:30 this morning, my normal time to get up for work.  At first I wondered why my alarm didn't go off before I realized it was Saturday.  Stupid waking up at 3:30!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 20, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> I woke up at 3:30 this morning, my normal time to get up for work.  At first I wondered why my alarm didn't go off before I realized it was Saturday.  Stupid waking up at 3:30!



I would say you are now fully re-entried into the normal work day world.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jul 20, 2019)

Last week my Gravenstein apple tree tipped over. Most of the roots are still intact but it needs to be taken out. I've been putting it off as long as I dare......but I gotta do something with the apples. 

So applesauce, pie filling, dried slices.....here I come. 


Anyone have other ideas???? (besides bobbing for apples or throwing them at passing cars or the like )


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 20, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Last week my Gravenstein apple tree tipped over. Most of the roots are still intact but it needs to be taken out. I've been putting it off as long as I dare......but I gotta do something with the apples.
> 
> So applesauce, pie filling, dried slices.....here I come.
> 
> ...



Apple cobbler?  Apple cider?  Apple cakes freeze really well.  And my mom used to make a mean Apple Jack.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 20, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> I woke up at 3:30 this morning, my normal time to get up for work.  At first I wondered why my alarm didn't go off before I realized it was Saturday.  Stupid waking up at 3:30!


Let the stress and anxiety begin!  At least you get to roll over and go back to sleep.  That's how I deal with waking up at odd hours on my nights off.  But, after more than 20 years working graves, I tend to want to sleep at about 5 pm and get up at around 2-3 am.  I usually read or watch TV until I doze off again.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 20, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Last week my Gravenstein apple tree tipped over. Most of the roots are still intact but it needs to be taken out. I've been putting it off as long as I dare......but I gotta do something with the apples.
> 
> So applesauce, pie filling, dried slices.....here I come.
> 
> ...


My goats love apples, send a few bushels our way.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 20, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Anyone have other ideas???? (besides bobbing for apples or throwing them at passing cars or the like )



Well I was going to say Apple Jack, but Foxfyre beat me to it... Maybe I will choose a nice recipe for you...

applejack liquor - Bing video


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 20, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone have other ideas???? (besides bobbing for apples or throwing them at passing cars or the like )
> ...


Cyser if you use honey.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 20, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I woke up at 3:30 this morning, my normal time to get up for work.  At first I wondered why my alarm didn't go off before I realized it was Saturday.  Stupid waking up at 3:30!
> ...



I actually got up and used the bathroom, but then went back to sleep for another 5 hours+.    I just didn't like that I got up at all, I like to get uninterrupted sleep on the weekends.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jul 20, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Last week my Gravenstein apple tree tipped over. Most of the roots are still intact but it needs to be taken out. I've been putting it off as long as I dare......but I gotta do something with the apples.
> ...




I'd love to since my chickens & turkeys don't bother.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jul 20, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Last week my Gravenstein apple tree tipped over. Most of the roots are still intact but it needs to be taken out. I've been putting it off as long as I dare......but I gotta do something with the apples.
> ...



I did put some peels & cores with a bit of sugar in a jar to start some Apple Cider Vinegar. 


I don't really drink, so Apple Jack is out......but cobblers & cakes sound good.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jul 20, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone have other ideas???? (besides bobbing for apples or throwing them at passing cars or the like )
> ...



But I don't drink.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 20, 2019)

Hey gallantwarrior ...how is the partner doing? how are YOU doing?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 20, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



A moist apple cake is one of my favorites.  I wish I could locate my mother's recipe as I've never found anything comparable, but there are many luscious looking apple cake recipes on the internet.  I do like a cake I can freeze when I have a large supply of something I want to bake into cakes or gift breads or whatever to freeze and/or give away.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 20, 2019)

Well it's clear that we get summer the same way we get winter, full tilt.  I am currently 'puppy sitting' for my brother and sister-in-law.  Their dog Teddy is disrupting Daisy the Mutt's ability to crawl up on my lap and luxuriate in caresses and tickles.

I put Teddy out on the leash this afternoon, around 1:30.  The procedure is; strap a dog collar on Teddy, control him by said collar while I open the door leading to the West Lawn where the leash is screwed into the ground, attach the leash to the collar and pray Teddy does not manage to wiggle free and roam the neighborhood.  Fine.  Simple task.  But when I opened that door and stepped,outside, by glasses fogged over!  The humid heat wrapped itself around me like a lead blanket.

We did not go to Thompson Park for a walk today.  The heat index (a construct of the weather guessers) was a stifling 104 degrees.  The actual temperature was hovering around 94 but add humidity at 92% and hey presto! it's time for another cool shower.

Tomorrow is supposed to be no better.  Give us six months and we'll find something else to bitch about.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 20, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> Well it's clear that we get summer the same way we get winter, full tilt.  I am currently 'puppy sitting' for my brother and sister-in-law.  Their dog Teddy is disrupting Daisy the Mutt's ability to crawl up on my lap and luxuriate in caresses and tickles.
> 
> I put Teddy out on the leash this afternoon, around 1:30.  The procedure is; strap a dog collar on Teddy, control him by said collar while I open the door leading to the West Lawn where the leash is screwed into the ground, attach the leash to the collar and pray Teddy does not manage to wiggle free and roam the neighborhood.  Fine.  Simple task.  But when I opened that door and stepped,outside, by glasses fogged over!  The humid heat wrapped itself around me like a lead blanket.
> 
> ...



We are finally flirting with 100 degree temps here but it hasn't quite made it to that tipping point yet.  Another hot day tomorrow and then Monday and Tuesday we get a respite with highs in the mid 80's.  After the normal July heat index, we will probably be hunting for sweaters and jackets.

Hombre's sister is with us for a few days and tomorrow we'll have our usual Sunday lunch and a movie with Aunt Betty and Dana coming with their small dogs that are totally part of the family.

Hope all are having a good night and a good day tomorrow.  Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 20, 2019)

My sainted Aunt Sis was my uncle Ducky's bride.  She stood a majestic 4' 8" tall.  A stark contrast to Ducky's height and weight.  Ducky and Sis retired to Pinellas Park Florida where Sis worked in an elementary school cafeteria.  She ruled the kitchen like a dill sergeant, he 'riding crop' was a well seasone wooden spoon.  Her favorite expression was"Open the door!  These damn flies haven't been out all day!"

Sis survived on hot, strong black coffee and Chesterfield Kings.  The Florida sun had rendered her complexion to appear as leather.  Ever see one of those carved apples?  They fashion a face on a peeled apple and, as it browns and withers, the apple begins to look like an old grizzled person.

When Sis and Ducky would come north to visit the family, no matter what the weather, Sis would bundle herself up in a wool cardigan and drink scalding coffee from a thermos tucked under her arm.  Even on a day like this, Sis would complain about a draft, a chill, the cold.  It amazed us kids to see this tiny woman shiver while we sweated.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 21, 2019)

You know, I love men including their hair whether they don't have any, have some, keep it short, wear it long.  But ya'll with long hair, please don't do this:


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 21, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> You know, I love men including their hair whether they don't have any, have some, keep it short, wear it long.  But ya'll with long hair, please don't do this:



I doubt I could have even figured out how to do that when I had my hair, even if I had wanted to.    I usually left it all hanging down or put it in a pony tail.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 21, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > You know, I love men including their hair whether they don't have any, have some, keep it short, wear it long.  But ya'll with long hair, please don't do this:
> ...



I kind of like the pony tails and didn't mind the man buns when they needed their hair up and out of the way.  But the he-hive, no.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 21, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


My chickens and turkeys love apples, too!


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jul 21, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...




Then maybe you need a vacation......come on down with a truck and fill er up with apples.....and 7qts & 18 pints of applesauce too. 

Ended up with a major canning fail and was my own fault I guess. Since the apples were small I didn't peel & core them like I usually do, but just quartered them into a huge pot, added a bit of water to keep from scorching,  & cooked till softened. Ran them all thru a food mill which made it pretty saucy so I added some Ziploc bags of last years slices fully expecting them to cook down as well. They didn't. 

Chose to pressure can it all to save on water.....but even with plenty of headspace, doing 5lbs of pressure for 8-10 minutes,....every jar siphoned sauce out all over the jars, all inside the canner and the consistency of the sauce was thinner than baby food with thick whole slices mixed in. It's going to take me a few days to get it all cleaned up 

Even though all the jars did seal....they are now only about half full of this stuff that isn't even palatable IMO.....I prefer a thicker sauce, maybe even with small chunks & only enough sugar added to enhance the flavor of the apples. 

Oh well, lesson learned...….fruit is only to be water bathed, apples to be peeled & cored & cooked down (they sauce themselves)......NO food mill or pressure canner allowed


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 22, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


That's what ya get for making applesauce......  Yuk!!!!  Like eating baby food......


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 22, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I love applesauce.  Well maybe not JAN's as she is describing it, but I bet when she does it the conventional way, it is great.  

Actually I do sympathize with her little mishap.   It is difficult to get pinto beans really tender at this altitude and they have to be cooked far longer than would be necessary at lower altitudes.  So years ago I decided to pressure cook a batch.  Usually you can get away with that, but this time something clogged and it blew out the safety valve shooting beans all over the kitchen--on the cabinets, counter tops, floor, walls, and ceiling.   The clean up was horrendous.  And there were probably beans still stuck to something when we left that place.

Pressure cooking isn't for everything.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 22, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


With me it's not the taste, it's the texture, I hate pureed foods unless they're cooked in with something.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jul 22, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




I'd kinda agree with you there & would  rather bite into apples than slurp em down.....but come to find out, applesauce makes a great dipping steak sauce for pork chops.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 22, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Hey gallantwarrior ...how is the partner doing? how are YOU doing?


Hello, Gracie!
Partner's improving a little every day.  They put him through a couple of hours of therapy most days.  He's appears in good spirits when I roll by to visit but he's getting bored and frustrated being so helpless and not able to work.  The staff at the hospital are super folks, and that's another plus.  His speech and right leg are improving the most but his right arm and hand are still pretty useless.  
Me?  I get along well enough.  Using the turmeric has definitely helped with pain management.  I forgot to take it last weekend and paid a steep price, I could barely walk.  I know people scoff at using natural remedies but when they work, scoff away.  Of course, my home is turning into a mess, which frustrates me.  After visiting the hospital (I allow an hour), doing errands, and now, dealing with banks, utilities, and all manner of financial stuff (not my own), I'm lucky if I get three hours of horizontal rest on work days.  I am thankful that I can catch cat naps and sometimes a solid couple of hours of sleep at work.  Since I am accustomed to sleeping sitting up, sleeping in the work truck is restful enough.
How are you holding up in the heat?  Or are you all someplace not being baked by Ma Nature?  I listen to the weather news and worry about lots of my CS friends who live in places where it gets hot in the summer but it's hotter this summer than usual.  And how is your furry buddy?  She's such a delicate looking mite.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 22, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


Maybe you should start?


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jul 22, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



I think if that happened to me, I'd never use the pressure canner/cooker again. I'm already scared of it as it is and have only used it a few times since I got it a few months ago. 

I swear my mother put the fear of God into me about using pressure canners and taught me how to water bath can vegetables.. I have since met others that also WB can meats & meat based soups & sauces & even fish. While I've not done fish before, I have tried meat & stuff and wanted to do more but also knew of the risks I was taking and so I researched about pressure canning & reading all I could, watching videos, etc until I felt comfortable enough to give it a try. Then my neighbor gave me a bunch of jars and her old PC canner that looked brand new. So I took it home & ran a few practice runs (no jars of food) with it just to get over that fear and see just how everything worked on it. So now that I can use it without shaking so bad, I've been using it for most everything and for one main reason is because it doesn't take so much water


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 22, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


No insult intended, but if you had a pig it would be in hog heaven and gladly help you with a mess.  Hell, you could have skipped the whole cooking thing altogether.  Good meat, too!  I've often thought of having a pig when I pour gallons of good whey off my curds.  Whey fed pork is sweet and lean.  Add some apples and acorns...umm-umm!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 22, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


My wife does that but I need something better.......

Applesauce Pork Chops Recipe


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 22, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


I just learned something.  Why do beans not cook well at higher altitudes?


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jul 22, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...



Other than an occasional Margarita with Mexican food, or some special occasion…….I don't drink anymore.



My father had been an alcoholic, same as his father...…….and after walking away from an abusive ex I found myself going down that same generational path. Woke up one day & didn't like what I saw looking back at me...……...been trying to change that ever since


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 22, 2019)

Good morning, CS friends!
Another hot day dawning here.  I'm getting used to just power-through the heat.  The animals seem to have become accustomed to the heat, too.  I do wish it would rain, but our rainy season should be here by the end of the month.  As it is, we are a spark away from Armageddon.  The woods are so dry, even the muskeg and watery places are drying up!  When conditions are like this all it takes is one person who knows they can control their campfire, forgetting that those small sparks can carry for miles on the wind.  Add the severe beetle-killed spruce to the mix and it isn't an 'if' situation, it's 'when'.  Hell, we're still getting smoke from the Swan Lake Fire down on the Kenai Peninsula!  That burn started on June 5th and is still going strong.  Fortunately it is burning in an uninhabited area and will actually be a benefit for the area burned.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 22, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


Sorry.  I was just teasing.  I grew up with an alcoholic father, too, and it wasn't pleasant.  Hugs!


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jul 22, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Altitude changes effects of a lot of things...…..usually takes longer to cook & at a higher pressure, than being closer to sea level. I don't know WHY, but it does


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 22, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Interesting.  I googled the issue and this was a pretty good article:
Baking and Cooking at High Altitudes


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jul 22, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Good morning, CS friends!
> Another hot day dawning here.  I'm getting used to just power-through the heat.  The animals seem to have become accustomed to the heat, too.  I do wish it would rain, but our rainy season should be here by the end of the month.  As it is, we are a spark away from Armageddon.  The woods are so dry, even the muskeg and watery places are drying up!  When conditions are like this all it takes is one person who knows they can control their campfire, forgetting that those small sparks can carry for miles on the wind.  Add the severe beetle-killed spruce to the mix and it isn't an 'if' situation, it's 'when'.  Hell, we're still getting smoke from the Swan Lake Fire down on the Kenai Peninsula!  That burn started on June 5th and is still going strong.  Fortunately it is burning in an uninhabited area and will actually be a benefit for the area burned.



Summer finally arrived here yesterday with 90 degree temps and will be on the down trend for the next few days. Before that, it was really struggling to have a clear day. Mostly cloudy and more than a few gully washers. I was beginning to wonder if our 80-90 degree summer was over......back in like March or April. 

Here, normally fire season happens in Eastern Washington...….until a few years ago when it was so dry & hot that you couldn't fart without sparking a fire somewhere. The fire crews were kept at a constant run, chasing fires. Not so much this year...…...so far anyway.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jul 22, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



and from what I understand...…...the higher the altitude, the more adjustments needed. 

I'm just glad I don't live there or I'd have to learn to cook all over again.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jul 22, 2019)

Ok.....off to get something done...…...have a great day everyone!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 22, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



And other things.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 22, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


Ex mother-in-law made pea soup in a pressure cooker...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 22, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, CS friends!
> ...


They've actually reported fewer fires this year here.  I'm hoping that's because people are finally getting a clue and are restraining themselves.  Most wild fires are human caused, so it is an element that can be controlled.  Dry, hot weather, beetle-killed trees, lightening strikes are all natural causes and cannot be controlled.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 22, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Yes.  I have lived and cooked at high altitudes enough that I just intuitively compensate in most cases.  But I still haven't mastered high altitude pinto beans.  They always taste great but never quite achieve the exact texture I'm shooting for.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 22, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



Those who love to cook just intuitively make the adjustments in a pretty short time.  Those who don't love to cook usually don't bother.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 22, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Water boils at a lower temperature


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 22, 2019)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Successfully?  I would fear that could be more dangerous than pressure cooking pinto beans.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 22, 2019)

Ernie S. said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



That's pretty much the issue and why pressure cooking is so useful for some things especially if you need to cook pretty fast.  But like JAN, I'm pretty leery of pressure cookers.  I have one given to us by a friend, and have never taken it out of the box.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 22, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I treat wood so that it isn't susceptible to movement from humidity or to harden soft, sometimes punky but interesting wood for turning. The process involves baking for about 24 hours at 220 F to remove all moisture and then submerging in a thermo-setting polymer in a vacuum chamber. You need to get down to 0% moisture content because any water left will boil off slowly and you won't get total absorption back into the wood when you remove the vacuum. Here's a chart of boiling points of water at various vacuums:
http://www.centurytool.net/v/vspfiles/images/chart12.gif

Water boils at about 145 degrees in Albuquerque. That's the major reason that coffee there pretty much sucks


----------



## Gracie (Jul 22, 2019)

I discovered some time back that Evie enjoys watching tv. She is the first critter I ever had that does enjoy it, although I know folks whose pets like it..I never experienced it before, myself. Evie is one of those kitties that loves  being loved...and shows it in so many ways and I give it back to her often. 
Anyway...I noticed she watched tv. So now...I look for things on it that she would maybe like to see. Yesterday, Lion King was on. I thought..PERFECT!!! And as I figured she would..she laid there and watched it...all the way through.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 22, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Oh no. Far from successful. The stream of green goo blasted through the ceiling and nearly filled the cavity between the first and second floors. My father-in-law and I spent the next day replacing part of the ceiling after scraping out a couple gallons of glop.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 22, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I use mine quite often. I have a normal sized one and a pressure canner I use when I'm cooking for a crowd.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 22, 2019)

Yes pressure cookers do explode, but there is a blow out valve in any made in the last 50 years that will rupture at about 25 PSI. Modern pressure cookers are designed that the gasket will fail long before the metal and even if all the safety features fail, the pressure at rupture would be around 3 atmospheres, not enough to cause a very serious explosion. You, it might dent your stove or spread crap all over the kitchen, but the risk is more from scalding than from flying metal.
The point is there are 3 redundant features that should prevent an explosion. You have to just about weld the steam vent closed, plug the safely valve and epoxy the lid in place on a modern pressure cooker to cause failure.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 22, 2019)

Yes pressure cookers do explode, but there is a blow out valve in any made in the last 50 years that will rupture at about 25 PSI. Modern pressure cookers are designed that the gasket will fail long before the metal and even if all the safety features fail, the pressure at rupture would be around 3 atmospheres, not enough to cause a very serious explosion. You, it might dent your stove or spread crap all over the kitchen, but the risk is more from scalding than from flying metal.
The point is there are 3 redundant features that should prevent an explosion. You have to just about weld the steam vent closed, plug the safely valve and epoxy the lid in place on a modern pressure cooker to cause failure.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 22, 2019)

Hot here...as usual. At home..its 55 degrees! I sure miss my beach.  Maybe by the end of the year they will call? I pray so.

Anyway...still dabbling with painting rocks when my hands allow it. Going to start a koi rock soon. I think. Maybe. On Friday...I get the dreaded "both ends" reamed by the gastro doc. I look preggers. I have always been a muscle-ish looking gal...and I am not saying "fat" cuz I am just a brick house sorta gal. Always have been. But lately, I have developed the Preggers Belly. Bloated. Might be due to the Nexum. Might be due to something else. Hence...the colonoscopy and endoscopy being done. Gonna knock me out for that since Twilight drug doesn't work on me. I don't dread the procedure. I dread the PREP!!! Yuck. Hold my nose....gulp that crap down, be comfy on the toilet for a few hours with my phone for game playing and a book when I'm tired of the phone game playing, lol.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 22, 2019)

How to tell that a train isn't coming:


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jul 22, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Ham & split pea soup was one of the first things I pressure canned...…..came out great with no problem, with the exception of the peas having soaked up all the liquid to become a solid mass in the jars. Now to eat it I have to add broth when heating it up.....but delish


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jul 22, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...




what got me over the fear was to read all I could find and watch a ton of videos of other peoples processes, then did a dry run, just putting a couple inches of water in the pot, with no food or jars...just the water for a test. But I only use mine for canning, not cooking.....even though I could.  

Mine is a 23qt Presto with both a dial gauge and weights similar to this one






That gadget on the right of the dial is the weight(s) that comes apart if needed for proper poundage for processing. 



This is what mine looks like and the metal rings come off and are 5lbs each....with the black knob one also 5lbs....all three together is 15lbs






The best thing about having both the dial & weights is that you can see the pressure on the dial and the weights are like an extra safety of keeping it at the right level. The weight is suppose to gently rock while spitting steam.....that's a good indicator that you're at the right place of pounds/pressure. If the weight is screaming and going crazy, then it's too much and need to turn down the heat a bit. And all the while, the dial guage is the visual measurement. 


If yours has only one or the other (dial/weights)……..then I dunno. Although I've heard a lot of people love their InstaPots for cooking and I guess it is a lot easier to use. I think I have one, but have never used it. It's packed away somewhere


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jul 22, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Hot here...as usual. At home..its 55 degrees! I sure miss my beach.  Maybe by the end of the year they will call? I pray so.
> 
> Anyway...still dabbling with painting rocks when my hands allow it. Going to start a koi rock soon. I think. Maybe. On Friday...I get the dreaded "both ends" reamed by the gastro doc. I look preggers. I have always been a muscle-ish looking gal...and I am not saying "fat" cuz I am just a brick house sorta gal. Always have been. But lately, I have developed the Preggers Belly. Bloated. Might be due to the Nexum. Might be due to something else. Hence...the colonoscopy and endoscopy being done. Gonna knock me out for that since Twilight drug doesn't work on me. I don't dread the procedure. I dread the PREP!!! Yuck. Hold my nose....gulp that crap down, be comfy on the toilet for a few hours with my phone for game playing and a book when I'm tired of the phone game playing, lol.



You too??? I finally went to the Dr about a month ago for a check up......it had been a couple of years cause I don't like doctors & try to avoid them at all costs. Especially after the fiasco with my back......it wasn't my regular Dr, but all the so called specialists that pissed me off. 

Anyway, she says I'm overdue for a colonoscopy & I opted for doing the Cologuard at home. Results were not satisfactory...….blood in the stool. So now I have to go to a gastro specialist for a colonoscopy and who knows what else to find out why. I'm not looking forward to it and have been dragging my feet about scheduling. 

I'm pretty sure they'll find something since I'm bloated as well, tired all the time and a few other symptoms that aren't normal. I just don't know that I want to know. I kinda do so I can get it fixed & feel better...….then again, there's always the worry of cancer returning and I don't/won't do another bout with chemo. Once was enough for me.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jul 22, 2019)

Oh and BTW...…….I went out to the garden for a look see and found SOMETHING (either a rat or squirrels) had destroyed my wheat & barley. Only had a row each about 18-24 inches wide and about 8 ft long. I've had this fight before, but usually not until the seed heads start to turn brown...…..This time it was still green & the seed heads were just emerging from the stalks. 

I ended up pulling it all up and putting into tubs with some water in the hopes it can finish ripening.
.....a crash course in hydroponic gardening


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 22, 2019)

Ernie S. said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


You haven't met my hot water heater from hell..........


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 22, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Oh and BTW...…….I went out to the garden for a look see and found SOMETHING (either a rat or squirrels) had destroyed my wheat & barley. Only had a row each about 18-24 inches wide and about 8 ft long. I've had this fight before, but usually not until the seed heads start to turn brown...…..This time it was still green & the seed heads were just emerging from the stalks.
> 
> I ended up pulling it all up and putting into tubs with some water in the hopes it can finish ripening.
> .....a crash course in hydroponic gardening


Aaaah, the joys of gardening..........  That's reason number 20005 I don't garden.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 22, 2019)

Been back in Roswell for about half an hour, once again cooling the house off but at least this time the temp's only 85 not 105.........  There really isn't that much left but mostly this allows me to clean, will be out by Wednesday.  Have to be back by then because the wife has chemo on Thursday. 
BTW she's doing better, has a good appetite which means she's worried about putting on weight........


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 22, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



And my engineer son would probably correct you--as he does us--that it is not a hot water heater.  If the water was already hot we wouldn't need to heat it.  

But we have one of those too.

And Ernie, our house sits at roughly 5500 ft. and water boils at 202 degrees fahrenheit.  Your water at sea level boils at 212.  Not a huge difference but it does affect cooking times for foods requiring liquids somewhat and many baking recipes have high altitude instructions that I more often ignore than not.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 22, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Hot here...as usual. At home..its 55 degrees! I sure miss my beach.  Maybe by the end of the year they will call? I pray so.
> ...


I hear ya about afraid the cancer came back in another area. But..this is my second colonoscopy/endoscopy..so I know what to expect. If they plan to do Twilight on you...tell them NO. That shit sucks. I woke up in the middle of it and talk about pain??? omg. Never again. When they did it next..they knocked me completely out. Woke up with a great buzz! This one coming up? Walk in the park. And if they tell me the Big C came back? Yeah. I wanna know. Cuz no way will I do chemo or anything else. If it can't be cut out of me...then I eat a bullet. Plain and simple. I lived my life. When its time to go, its time to go and I will be the one that chooses the day.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 22, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Hot here...as usual. At home..its 55 degrees! I sure miss my beach.  Maybe by the end of the year they will call? I pray so.
> ...



I recently--in the last 30 days--had a medical event in which I lost an alarming amount of blood.  Wound up getting the complete scope on top plus a colonscopy.  I was terrified at what they would find.  But they found nothing.  A little bit of mild gastitis.  The doc said I most likely had a diverticular bleed that has no reoccurred and chances are won't.  But I'm not suppose do take any more nsaids (ibuprophen, naproxen, full strength asprin).  And that was that.

But you guys if you do get a diagnosis of the big C and won't do the chemo, I strongly advise reading up on the Budwig protocol.  It is another, non invasive, and good for you option with no side effects.  I have two close friends who did that and are now cancer free.  it might not work for everybody but it sure worked for them.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jul 22, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and BTW...…….I went out to the garden for a look see and found SOMETHING (either a rat or squirrels) had destroyed my wheat & barley. Only had a row each about 18-24 inches wide and about 8 ft long. I've had this fight before, but usually not until the seed heads start to turn brown...…..This time it was still green & the seed heads were just emerging from the stalks.
> ...




I just hope the little buggers get a nasty bellyache...…..that oughta learn em to stay the heck outta my garden


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 23, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



I have a lot of the same kind of family history and quit drinking for the same reason.  I didn't ever step over that invisible line into alcoholism but the pattern I was seeing and with my dna, I'm pretty sure it was really close.  A lot of. actually most folks can enjoy alcohol safely and with proper restraint.  I wasn't one of those people.  So bully for you.  Me too.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 23, 2019)

I own a bar and haven't had a drink in 31 years. I guess I have 500 bottles of liquor and 3,000 bottles of beer in house. If I was to start, it's not enough.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 23, 2019)

Ernie S. said:


> I own a bar and haven't had a drink in 31 years. I guess I have 500 bottles of liquor and 3,000 bottles of beer in house. If I was to start, it's not enough.



And it is guys like you Ernie who give hope and inspiration to who knows how many others.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 24, 2019)

Done with the move out, now the real work begins.........  No more trips back to Roswell unless we're heading down for a pleasure trip.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 24, 2019)

The sweet corn crop here is spectacular!  The topography and geology of Columbiana County, Ohio restricts agriculture to small, market corps.  Where others plant predominantly feed corn on more than 1,000 acres, our farmers plant a direct to market sweet corn.  Apples, honey, maple sugar and syrup, cider, strawberries, cucumbers, peppers, melons and tomatoes, butter and cheese.  Do they still call them 'truck farms'?

And all these goodies are heaped on counter tops in farm stores.  Many of which are supplied with fresh baked foods from local Mennonite bakers.  

My favorite is Catalpa Grove up on 14 between Columbiana and Washingtonville.  Because, not only do they have a bountiful store, but about an acre and a half of greenhouse.  Not to brag, aw hell, to brag, I started my field engineering in land survey.  So my estimate of greenhouse foot print is not bad for a rambling story.

Anyhow, Catalpa Grove dresses itself up for the seasons.  Come autumn the pumpkins and indian corn and apples and fresh pressed sweet apple cider can be had, not to mention the fresh glazed donuts.

There are Christmas tree farms where the hills are too steep for planting anything else.  Fresh cut Christmas trees shipped to major cities up and down the I-95 corridor.  I tag one on Veteran's Day.  The early bird method.

My maternal Grandpa would bundle his grandkids up in his Mercury Comet and toss us giggling into an pick-your-own strawberry patch.  He would pick two flats of juicy berries, we kids would eat a flat.  And Grandpa always paid for three flats.

High summer has its charms.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## beautress (Jul 24, 2019)

Second day at the gymn. Walked twice as long as yesterday, will have to dohalf as much as tomorrow. lol
Walking machines now have your heart rate on an instant basis. It spiked a little today, so I figured I was pushing it a little hard. It just makes you feel so good, though, it's worth the hassle. I probably should just walk at a slow pace for a week, then move up a little bit. Spent the rest of the morning sharpening pencils for the sanctuary. We're a small group, but I sharpened about 300 mini pencils and straightened a lot of hymnals. I need to make up about 900 bookmarks, though. I think I'll make them from quilt material so it will go easy on the hymnal pages. They're a pretty green color, so it should be fun work but may take a year doing them between quilt tops. So it's go upstairs, sew an hour and see what comes up.  

Hope everyone here has a nice evening, and Gracie, good luck keeping that cancer at bay. Prayers up with your name on it! They say a small serving of beets, fresh celery, and a carrot a day will extinguish some types in 45 days. When you mix the three with distilled water in a blender, you might wanna hold your nose until it's gone. I think the big C stuff doesn't like it either and after 45 days of that sort of torture, it's outta there! That's gotta be it. Take it with a grain of salt, though, because I learned it on the internet. It claimed this study and that study, though. Again, internet. 

Don't let the bedbugs bite.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 25, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> The sweet corn crop here is spectacular!  The topography and geology of Columbiana County, Ohio restricts agriculture to small, market corps.  Where others plant predominantly feed corn on more than 1,000 acres, our farmers plant a direct to market sweet corn.  Apples, honey, maple sugar and syrup, cider, strawberries, cucumbers, peppers, melons and tomatoes, butter and cheese.  Do they still call them 'truck farms'?
> 
> And all these goodies are heaped on counter tops in farm stores.  Many of which are supplied with fresh baked foods from local Mennonite bakers.
> 
> ...


It's kinda funny to read grandpa and Mercury Comet in the same sentence..........  Maybe a Buick Roadmaster or a Ford Fairlane but not a Comet.........


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 25, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > The sweet corn crop here is spectacular!  The topography and geology of Columbiana County, Ohio restricts agriculture to small, market corps.  Where others plant predominantly feed corn on more than 1,000 acres, our farmers plant a direct to market sweet corn.  Apples, honey, maple sugar and syrup, cider, strawberries, cucumbers, peppers, melons and tomatoes, butter and cheese.  Do they still call them 'truck farms'?
> ...


He had a beige '64 Comet.  Grandpa was a potter.  He pulled staggers from kiln cars.  That is to say, he removed bisque fired ware, loaded the pieces on wide, thin planks called savers then transferred the ware to the glazers where decoration, the back stamp, gold trim and glaze was applies before final firing.

They don't give Buicks to guys doing that work.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 25, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


It was an age joke......


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 25, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I already know I'm old!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 25, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Not if your grandpa drove a 63 Comet.......


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 25, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


What are you going to do when you actually GET old? I'll be 70 next Tuesday.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 25, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > The sweet corn crop here is spectacular!  The topography and geology of Columbiana County, Ohio restricts agriculture to small, market corps.  Where others plant predominantly feed corn on more than 1,000 acres, our farmers plant a direct to market sweet corn.  Apples, honey, maple sugar and syrup, cider, strawberries, cucumbers, peppers, melons and tomatoes, butter and cheese.  Do they still call them 'truck farms'?
> ...



Hombre was assigned a Mercury Comet as a company car way back years ago.  It was a horrible, nauseating putrid pea green color.  We called it the Vomit.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 25, 2019)

Ernie S. said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Sixty is the new forty.  Seventy is the new fifty.

My Aunt Betty will be 93 in a couple of months and she is still going strong. . .drives, cooks.  She is slowing down just a bit but she can still keep up with people 20 and 30 years her junior just fine.

Age really is just a number.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 25, 2019)

No chemo today.  CT scan tomorrow morning most likely followed by a different chemo drug.  The Doc thinks the kidney and spleen are still growing.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 25, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


I hear you. I'm in reasonably good shape for an 85 year old LOL
I have more than my share of battle scars and far more gray hair than I feel I should have, but I'm seeing a 44 year old and I seem to be keeping up pretty well other than swhe does 6 miles a day on a bicycle. I prefer bikes that you don't have to pedal. My dad made 93 plus a couple months. His mind was still sharp as a tack, but the prostate cancer played havoc with his body.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 25, 2019)

Back from Corrales (little village wedged between Albuquerque and Rio Rancho) where we play 42 every other week.  When we got out of the car the rattly hum of the cicadas was non stop in the trees in every direction.  I love hearing that.


----------



## beautress (Jul 25, 2019)

Ernie S. said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


70 next Tuesday? Every day you wake up is a good one, Ernie.


----------



## beautress (Jul 25, 2019)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


You're really 85? Why you...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 25, 2019)

beautress said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



No.  He's just saying he is in good shape for 85.     Me too.


----------



## beautress (Jul 25, 2019)

So you're both octogenarians? Cheesecake. I'm outnumbered.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 25, 2019)

Finished the trailer unload.......  Like I said before now the real work starts.  I have to organize, put a storage loft in the garage, sort through and see what to get rid of (too much chit for this smaller house, finish the baseboard (office and hallway), set up my "office", etc, etc, etc.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 25, 2019)

beautress said:


> So you're both octogenarians? Cheesecake. I'm outnumbered.


I'm a youngster at 65.......


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 25, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > So you're both octogenarians? Cheesecake. I'm outnumbered.
> ...


Class of 72.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 25, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> I'm a youngster at 65.......






Nosmo King said:


> Class of 72.




One week from today I will be 65...


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 25, 2019)

There has been agism round these here parts.  I was born on January 29, 1957.  I was a slobbering, toddling cutie oblivious to anything outside my line of sight. 

I started to pay attention during the Mercury space shots.  Lots of fire and adventure and science for a curious five year old.  Alan Shepherd had donned that cool space suit and rode the rocket into space.  Then, later in October, the missle crisis had the grownups talking about the emd of the world.  Ya kinda pay attention, especially if you just saw how a rocket works.

Then the staggering day in November of 1963.  I was home from school that day.  Down with hives and slurping up tomato soup by the mug.  Mom told me what happened in Dallas.  It turned out they dismissed school an hour early and I watched my friends climb May St. hill on their way home.

Now, to a seven year old, the philosophy of life is elegantly simple.  Every cloud  has a silver lining.  Early in February we went down to Grandpa's, Pop's dad, to watch his brand new color TV.  A Zenith with a picture tube that was actually oval.  Not elliptical, but had straight horizontal lines top and bottom framing the tube.  But the sides were curved, like parenthesis or a goldfish bowl.

But the TV was just a tool so we could see Ed Sullivan show us what these "Beatles" were all about.  And it seemed like buckets of dyes and inks and paints were thrown out on the street from fast moving vehicles.  The Sixties were in town and the Sixties were primarily about color and light.  Color through the psychedelic imagery of Peter Max.  The guitar of Jimi Hendrix was colorful, soulful and innovative.  We all lived in a yellow submarine.

By the end of 1968 we had had about enough.  That year held more history than a year should bear.  From the Tet Offensive in January to The Apollo Eight crew reading Genesis on Christmas Eve from a lunar orbit, 1968 must be bookmarked in our hearts as a year to remember.

As the man said, may you live in interesting times.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 26, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a youngster at 65.......
> ...


Push passed it.  Consider this; your sixty sixth birthday is thee times your twenty first birthday!


----------



## Gracie (Jul 26, 2019)

I'll be 67 in October. Growing old is not for wussies.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jul 26, 2019)

ummm gee...….am I the baby here @ 59??? Cause I sure don't feel like one


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 26, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> ummm gee...….am I the baby here @ 59??? Cause I sure don't feel like one


I emptied out a 6' x 12' trailer yesterday......  I slept like a log but woke up stiff, sore all over and smell like Voltaren Gel, the wife says it smells like Brylcreem and wish it was something much stronger.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jul 26, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > ummm gee...….am I the baby here @ 59??? Cause I sure don't feel like one
> ...




I just wish I was something much stronger....


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 26, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > ummm gee...….am I the baby here @ 59??? Cause I sure don't feel like one
> ...



Again IMO age is just a number and it doesn't define what we can accomplish or what we are worth.  But I think a lot of us who are likely past the halfway post are experiencing more aches and pains, are more limited in what we are able to do without lasting consequences, are dealing with chronic conditions that don't show up until later in life.

I don't mind my age and if I could return to my 20's and 30's I sure would want to take my current brain and experience back with me so I wouldn't make so many bad choices.  But really the one thing I dislike more than anything else is that I am not as physically strong and don't have the stamina of my youth.   And it would be nice to go through a whole day pain free.  But it could be so much worse. 

But I feel just as young as ever except when my body reminds me I'm not.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 26, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


Mentally I still see myself as 30 something........ then I walk past a mirror......  Reality bites.......


----------



## Gracie (Jul 26, 2019)

Well..I cancelled my colonoscopy and endoscopy. Idiots. Very disappointed in this hospital. Surprised too, and not pleasantly. In essence, I didn't trust my body to their care. Long story I don't feel like going in to, just thought I'd let y'all know I didn't have it done. Going to doctor myself. So far..doing pretty good, too, I might add. The bloating is because...gulp...I'm fat. I don't go anywhere, don't do anything, can't garden or be active like I used to be due to the horrid heat, bored, and overall I just sit. I don't eat much but what I do eat just turns to fat which is being stored in my belly. Lucky me. It could be worse, though. I could have it being stored in my back. Fat back. Gross. In my belly..I can hide it by wearing lose clothing and sucking in. The other end...well..I guess I'm doing something right this past month because it's normal. Finally. 
So...when the hospital and the doc got into it with my supposed care with both contradicting each other..I told both to take a hike and I cancelled. Done. I'm happy.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 26, 2019)

beautress said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


This is true. I party like it's 1999. Private party tonight, just the young lady and I and my birthday party tomorrow night at Doc Holliday's here in Foley.
Starting Tuesday, it will be party 24/7. The private party becomes permanent.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 26, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Well..I cancelled my colonoscopy and endoscopy. Idiots. Very disappointed in this hospital. Surprised too, and not pleasantly. In essence, I didn't trust my body to their care. Long story I don't feel like going in to, just thought I'd let y'all know I didn't have it done. Going to doctor myself. So far..doing pretty good, too, I might add. The bloating is because...gulp...I'm fat. I don't go anywhere, don't do anything, can't garden or be active like I used to be due to the horrid heat, bored, and overall I just sit. I don't eat much but what I do eat just turns to fat which is being stored in my belly. Lucky me. It could be worse, though. I could have it being stored in my back. Fat back. Gross. In my belly..I can hide it by wearing lose clothing and sucking in. The other end...well..I guess I'm doing something right this past month because it's normal. Finally.
> So...when the hospital and the doc got into it with my supposed care with both contradicting each other..I told both to take a hike and I cancelled. Done. I'm happy.



I can relate.  I have had so damn many tests and procedures because my primary physician is on a definitive search and destroy mission to find something wrong with me.  And when she keeps coming up bupkis and my wallet is so much thinner for nothing--large copays and deductibles on my insurance--I begin to just say forget it.  Keep me comfortable, give me something for the uncomfortable but temporary annoying maladies I can't fix myself, and then just let me live out what's left of my life in peace.  And like you said, the holistic approach is often just as effective, if not more so and I do try to go that route as much as possible.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 26, 2019)

beautress said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Nope I'll really be 70, but I'm in reasonably good shape for 85...


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 26, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I'm old enough to be President AND Vice President.


----------



## beautress (Jul 26, 2019)

Ernie S. said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Happy Birthday, Ernie. And many happy returns of the day. Is Tuesday rice day?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 26, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> ummm gee...….am I the baby here @ 59??? Cause I sure don't feel like one



Naw, we have quite a few Coffee Shoppers considerably younger than you.  It's just the older folks among us are largely at least partially retired and have more time to putz around on these message boards so you see us more often.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 26, 2019)

I sold one of my painted rocks! Yay!


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jul 27, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > ummm gee...….am I the baby here @ 59??? Cause I sure don't feel like one
> ...



Well that's a hefty dose of reality, ya meanie


----------



## beautress (Jul 27, 2019)

Gracie said:


> I sold one of my painted rocks! Yay!



Picture! Picture! Picture! Picture! Picture!
Picture! Picture! Picture! Picture! Picture!
Picture! Picture! Picture! Picture! Picture!
Picture! Picture! Picture! Picture! Picture!
Picture! Picture! Picture! Picture! Picture!
Picture! Picture! Picture! Picture! Picture!
Picture! Picture! Picture! Picture! Picture!
Picture! Picture! Picture! Picture! Picture!



​


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 27, 2019)

beautress said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


Please don't throw rice. She is moving in, but I'm a 3 time loser. If I ever consider getting married again, I'm gonna find a woman I hate and buy her a house. I figure I can save 5 years of pain for a couple hundred grand.


----------



## Oddball (Jul 27, 2019)

Saturday morning!

So I'm in Milwaukee, and  think that I'm gooning the hotel GM by asking where the monument to the pro rassler known as "Da Crusher" is....He says that it's just about five miles south of here....I'm like "WTF"?...So I go onto the the trusty interwebz, and there it is, in South Milwaukee!

Ain't Murica great?!?






Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 27, 2019)

We just had a heatwave in Britain. I have a boiler controller that tells the temperature in my bedroom and the only problem is it reads in Centigrade and I am used to the old temperature readings. But I am getting used to centigrade and the maximum temperature in my bedroom was 28.5c  I went to the front door to put out the rubbish and when I opened the door the heat from outside hit me in the face like opening an oven. So it was a lot hotter outside, and may have been 36 c The highest temperature recorded in England during the heatwave was 38.7


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 27, 2019)

Ernie S. said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I stopped trying to keep the birthday list here in the Coffee Shop because I was missing so many birthdays either because I didn't have the dates or kept forgetting to check the list.  USMB now on Xenforo doesn't have a way to keep up with that like V-Bulletin did.  But just for Ernie:


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jul 27, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Well..I cancelled my colonoscopy and endoscopy. Idiots. Very disappointed in this hospital. Surprised too, and not pleasantly. In essence, I didn't trust my body to their care. Long story I don't feel like going in to, just thought I'd let y'all know I didn't have it done. Going to doctor myself. So far..doing pretty good, too, I might add. The bloating is because...gulp...I'm fat. I don't go anywhere, don't do anything, can't garden or be active like I used to be due to the horrid heat, bored, and overall I just sit. I don't eat much but what I do eat just turns to fat which is being stored in my belly. Lucky me. It could be worse, though. I could have it being stored in my back. Fat back. Gross. In my belly..I can hide it by wearing lose clothing and sucking in. The other end...well..I guess I'm doing something right this past month because it's normal. Finally.
> So...when the hospital and the doc got into it with my supposed care with both contradicting each other..I told both to take a hike and I cancelled. Done. I'm happy.




I understand that 'bloating'...…...hence, the new avatar....that's about what I look like


I've always had a belly even when I was 23 and down to 109lbs at 5'8 tall & small boned. No matter what I did, there was always a ponch & never could figure out how anyone could get a 'flat' stomach. Over the years my weight has fluctuated and was normally around 130-140, but as I got older it just kept going up a little here & a little there. Then after I had quit working to stay home with hubs...…..I ballooned nearly 30lbs and for the same reasons as you. Even though I do garden and a few other activities, there not very strenuous and is seasonal. Winter was the worst and I noticed packing around this extra weight makes me feel like crap. 

I know I'll never get back to 120-130 but this summer I'm working on losing some of it anyway and trying to figure out ways to keep me moving I can do during the winter as well.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 27, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> We just had a heatwave in Britain. I have a boiler controller that tells the temperature in my bedroom and the only problem is it reads in Centigrade and I am used to the old temperature readings. But I am getting used to centigrade and the maximum temperature in my bedroom was 28.5c  I went to the front door to put out the rubbish and when I opened the door the heat from outside hit me in the face like opening an oven. So it was a lot hotter outside, and may have been 36 c The highest temperature recorded in England during the heatwave was 38.7


Stay cool.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 27, 2019)

It finally caught up with me, it took weeks and weeks but at last!!!!  Slept for 10 1/2 hours last night.........  My brain and body doesn't know what to do with themselves, the brain is screaming for more, the body's stiff and sore and keeps tellin' the brain to be patient, wait for the stiffness and soreness to ease up..........


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 27, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Well..I cancelled my colonoscopy and endoscopy. Idiots. Very disappointed in this hospital. Surprised too, and not pleasantly. In essence, I didn't trust my body to their care. Long story I don't feel like going in to, just thought I'd let y'all know I didn't have it done. Going to doctor myself. So far..doing pretty good, too, I might add. The bloating is because...gulp...I'm fat. I don't go anywhere, don't do anything, can't garden or be active like I used to be due to the horrid heat, bored, and overall I just sit. I don't eat much but what I do eat just turns to fat which is being stored in my belly. Lucky me. It could be worse, though. I could have it being stored in my back. Fat back. Gross. In my belly..I can hide it by wearing lose clothing and sucking in. The other end...well..I guess I'm doing something right this past month because it's normal. Finally.
> ...



Well let's do it together this summer.  I have fought the battle of the bulge ever since I got pregnant with our first child but it was a cinch to shave off a few pounds with diet and exercise when I was younger.  Not so much any more and year by year I get a bit heavier.  But my doctor would be thrilled and my wardrobe and I'm sure my poor back would benefit greatly if I would knock off 30 or 40 pounds.  So that's my goal.  Starting today.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 27, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> We just had a heatwave in Britain. I have a boiler controller that tells the temperature in my bedroom and the only problem is it reads in Centigrade and I am used to the old temperature readings. But I am getting used to centigrade and the maximum temperature in my bedroom was 28.5c  I went to the front door to put out the rubbish and when I opened the door the heat from outside hit me in the face like opening an oven. So it was a lot hotter outside, and may have been 36 c The highest temperature recorded in England during the heatwave was 38.7



Wow.  38.7 celsius would be over a 100 fahrenheit yes?  That's hot pretty much anywhere though not all that abnormal for our part of the world this time of year.  But brutal for folks not used to it.  But the monsoon is here finally and has dropped our highs back into the low 90's which is deliciously pleasant for Albuquerque in mid summer.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 27, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Saturday morning!
> 
> So I'm in Milwaukee, and  think that I'm gooning the hotel GM by asking where the monument to the pro rassler known as "Da Crusher" is....He says that it's just about five miles south of here....I'm like "WTF"?...So I go onto the the trusty interwebz, and there it is, in South Milwaukee!
> 
> ...



Interesting what constitutes art in the eye of some beholders.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 27, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> It finally caught up with me, it took weeks and weeks but at last!!!!  Slept for 10 1/2 hours last night.........  My brain and body doesn't know what to do with themselves, the brain is screaming for more, the body's stiff and sore and keeps tellin' the brain to be patient, wait for the stiffness and soreness to ease up..........



For some reason last night I procrastinated going to bed.  At 1 am my mind was still racing with stuff like "How do dragons blow out candles" and such.  Finally by 2:30 the fatigue kicked in and I slept until 9:30 this morning.  Still feeling fatigued though.  Note to self:  you don't do all nighters without consequences any more.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 27, 2019)

beautress said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I sold one of my painted rocks! Yay!
> ...


----------



## Gracie (Jul 27, 2019)

Just did these. Koi not for sale. Its ugly.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 27, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > It finally caught up with me, it took weeks and weeks but at last!!!!  Slept for 10 1/2 hours last night.........  My brain and body doesn't know what to do with themselves, the brain is screaming for more, the body's stiff and sore and keeps tellin' the brain to be patient, wait for the stiffness and soreness to ease up..........
> ...


I have developed a habit. I go to bed around 10 or 11pm. I wake up again at 2am. I drink a cup of hot chocolate, browse twitter or weheartit or here, smoke a cig, then go back to bed. I sleep solid until about 9am. I do this every night.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 27, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I think I actually dropped maybe a pound or two. Belly is not 9 months now. Looks more like 6 month preggers. Been walking just before I go to bed. Up and down the alley, which is really a street but here, they call them streets. For me..its a damn alley. And all sorts of riffraff are wandering late at night, so I take my trust Gandalf Staff with me.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 27, 2019)

For you Cicada lovers out there...





Gulp! Arkansas photographer snaps images of snake eating bug


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 27, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I might try that.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 27, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > So you're both octogenarians? Cheesecake. I'm outnumbered.
> ...


Makes me a whipper-snapper at 63, then!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 27, 2019)

Hello Friends... Been awhile since I checked in here. But I guess my old friends deserve an update. Those who care anyway. 
It's been nearly 3 years since I've been single. Looking at dating but the eligible women I know have either placed me firmly in the friend zone or I've put them there. Time will tell.
The ticker has been pretty good. Got some sinus problems that the Doc treated me with 2 different regimes of antibiotics then told me it's not an infection.  Probably go see an ENT.
 My Brother has moved in on a pretty much permanent basis. He got a new ID with my address on it. I guess he plans on staying, It's been 2 years now. 
Having a pretty fair Fishing season. 20 + pounds of Trout in the freezer. A mess of Bass. The other day took a 20 inch Pike and a 25 lb Carp... And a 24 inch channel cat.... 
Got a mess of groundhogs digging into the foundations of the garage. Went out and bought a pellet rifle and I've take 3 of them out... There's at least 2 more but they stay on the far side of the garage. Guess I'll have to trap them...
Later all!!!!!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 27, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Well..I cancelled my colonoscopy and endoscopy. Idiots. Very disappointed in this hospital. Surprised too, and not pleasantly. In essence, I didn't trust my body to their care. Long story I don't feel like going in to, just thought I'd let y'all know I didn't have it done. Going to doctor myself. So far..doing pretty good, too, I might add. The bloating is because...gulp...I'm fat. I don't go anywhere, don't do anything, can't garden or be active like I used to be due to the horrid heat, bored, and overall I just sit. I don't eat much but what I do eat just turns to fat which is being stored in my belly. Lucky me. It could be worse, though. I could have it being stored in my back. Fat back. Gross. In my belly..I can hide it by wearing lose clothing and sucking in. The other end...well..I guess I'm doing something right this past month because it's normal. Finally.
> So...when the hospital and the doc got into it with my supposed care with both contradicting each other..I told both to take a hike and I cancelled. Done. I'm happy.


I'm sorry to read that you are having so many problems, Gracie.  Maybe you don't need all that rotor-rooter stuff done.  But it is very difficult to lose weight when inactive and unable to eat "cleanly".  I sure hope things get better for guys.
I'm not all that trusting of doctors and their chemical solutions to our physical problems.  My bit of good news this past week was a consult with a nurse practitioner to review the lab results done for my pre-op.  Overall, things looked really good except my cholesterol was high.  Since my cholesterol has always been high, I was not alarmed when told that the "good" cholesterol was higher that the "bad" kind.  Curious about my A1C, I was told that I have an A1C of 4.9, no where near diabetic.  All-in-all, a bit of light in an otherwise shady time right now.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 27, 2019)

SFC Ollie said:


> Hello Friends... Been awhile since I checked in here. But I guess my old friends deserve an update. Those who care anyway.
> It's been nearly 3 years since I've been single. Looking at dating but the eligible women I know have either placed me firmly in the friend zone or I've put them there. Time will tell.
> The ticker has been pretty good. Got some sinus problems that the Doc treated me with 2 different regimes of antibiotics then told me it's not an infection.  Probably go see an ENT.
> My Brother has moved in on a pretty much permanent basis. He got a new ID with my address on it. I guess he plans on staying, It's been 2 years now.
> ...


OLLIE!!
Good to see you're doing well and enjoying the fishing.  Do you have any good recipes?  You have a larger variety of fish available than we do, up here it's mostly salmon, halibut, and trout, with a few oddballs thrown in.  Groundhogs, eh?  Our "groundhogs" are about 400-800 larger than yours and some people think they are bears.  Pellet rifle doesn't do the job and I'm just as happy they don't come around often.
Thanks for the update and I hope we get many more such from you.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 27, 2019)

My laptop has been having attack issues.  I took it to the shop for a tuneup but it doesn't seem to have had much effect.
The partner looks to be discharged on 5 Aug.  He's been doing fairly well but is still weak as a babe and his right arm is pretty much a chunk of meat.  He claims he had a "mild" stroke but the doctors disagree, they insist it was an acute stroke.  Partner's got a long row to how, I'm afraid.  I'll be bringing him back to my place.  The medical professionals handling his case are concerned about the remote, off-grid location, but it is what it is.  I'm pretty antsy about the parade of strangers that will apparently be parading through my home and my life: in-home caretakers, therapists, and who knows what other "concerned" social worker types.  They're worried that my work schedule keeps me away for "extended" periods of time, not wanting him left (preferably) for longer than two hours at a time.  Hell, if I go grocery shopping, he'll be alone for longer than that.  I bought one of those cameras you can dial up to check on him and am taking the first week after his discharge off work.  My brother has kindly offered to come up after that for a couple of weeks, too.  I am so not looking forward to this...


----------



## beautress (Jul 27, 2019)

SFC Ollie said:


> Hello Friends... Been awhile since I checked in here. But I guess my old friends deserve an update. Those who care anyway.
> It's been nearly 3 years since I've been single. Looking at dating but the eligible women I know have either placed me firmly in the friend zone or I've put them there. Time will tell.
> The ticker has been pretty good. Got some sinus problems that the Doc treated me with 2 different regimes of antibiotics then told me it's not an infection.  Probably go see an ENT.
> My Brother has moved in on a pretty much permanent basis. He got a new ID with my address on it. I guess he plans on staying, It's been 2 years now.
> ...


Hey, Ollie! I joined the single club just over 3 years ago, and I know what you mean. Best wishes finding Ms. Right. I thought I found Mr. Right a few months back, but on our 3rd date, he got bad news when they found a small spot on one lung. I tried to get him to stop the smokes, but nothing doing. 3 months later he had his first chemo treatment because the spot became a mass. He died June 24. I was real sad, but when I called the daughter in law on July 4 to wish them a happy independence day, I was cut short, so it occurred to me they thought there was something going on that they'd get sued for.  lol! Nope. I loved the company but wasn't interested in property. They may or may not catch on, but I have a feeling there's going to be a little fussing and fighting amongst 3 sibling sons, and I do not need to be taking sides, because the daughter in law went out of her way to make his last few days comfortable, as she went out of her way to keep him at home the 10 days of his hospice care, which she gave, being a professional RN before she retired a couple of years back to help with the granddaughters. Even so, it now would be awkward to ever call them again. At least I was happy for a short time, because he was a riot to be around, even when we were going to the vet hospital 50 miles away or eating out at Daisy's Diner. Companionship, though when you're all by yourself is well, it's all good.


----------



## beautress (Jul 27, 2019)

Gracie said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Oh, Gracie that's just wonderful!!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 27, 2019)

By the way, the brain finally won out around 11AM.......  Slept until 12:45PM.......  God willing I'll sleep for another 10 hours tonight.


----------



## beautress (Jul 27, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Just did these. Koi not for sale. Its ugly.


The koi is amazing, Gracie, as are the flowers and 8-pointed star decorated with tiny flowers in a unique geometric arrangement. Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 27, 2019)

Gracie said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Gorgeous!!!  I would buy that!


----------



## beautress (Jul 27, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> For you Cicada lovers out there...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, that serpent made himself useful. Those circadas squeal like pigs at night around here till sometimes past midnight, but it beats city lights for this country gal.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 27, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> My laptop has been having attack issues.  I took it to the shop for a tuneup but it doesn't seem to have had much effect.
> The partner looks to be discharged on 5 Aug.  He's been doing fairly well but is still weak as a babe and his right arm is pretty much a chunk of meat.  He claims he had a "mild" stroke but the doctors disagree, they insist it was an acute stroke.  Partner's got a long row to how, I'm afraid.  I'll be bringing him back to my place.  The medical professionals handling his case are concerned about the remote, off-grid location, but it is what it is.  I'm pretty antsy about the parade of strangers that will apparently be parading through my home and my life: in-home caretakers, therapists, and who knows what other "concerned" social worker types.  They're worried that my work schedule keeps me away for "extended" periods of time, not wanting him left (preferably) for longer than two hours at a time.  Hell, if I go grocery shopping, he'll be alone for longer than that.  I bought one of those cameras you can dial up to check on him and am taking the first week after his discharge off work.  My brother has kindly offered to come up after that for a couple of weeks, too.  I am so not looking forward to this...



I so wish there was a better solution for you.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 27, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> My laptop has been having attack issues.  I took it to the shop for a tuneup but it doesn't seem to have had much effect.
> The partner looks to be discharged on 5 Aug.  He's been doing fairly well but is still weak as a babe and his right arm is pretty much a chunk of meat.  He claims he had a "mild" stroke but the doctors disagree, they insist it was an acute stroke.  Partner's got a long row to how, I'm afraid.  I'll be bringing him back to my place.  The medical professionals handling his case are concerned about the remote, off-grid location, but it is what it is.  I'm pretty antsy about the parade of strangers that will apparently be parading through my home and my life: in-home caretakers, therapists, and who knows what other "concerned" social worker types.  They're worried that my work schedule keeps me away for "extended" periods of time, not wanting him left (preferably) for longer than two hours at a time.  Hell, if I go grocery shopping, he'll be alone for longer than that.  I bought one of those cameras you can dial up to check on him and am taking the first week after his discharge off work.  My brother has kindly offered to come up after that for a couple of weeks, too.  I am so not looking forward to this...


What's the laptop doing/not doing?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 27, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Just did these. Koi not for sale. Its ugly.



Ugly to you maybe, but somebody would love it.  Those are really wonderful.


----------



## beautress (Jul 27, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> By the way, the brain finally won out around 11AM.......  Slept until 12:45PM.......  God willing I'll sleep for another 10 hours tonight.


Yea! Thanks for reminding me to take my 5mg of melatonin right now, Ringel05. It takes an hour or two to kick in, but I sleep till the sun comes up, and that 's 7 hours for me, far more than I was getting before.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 27, 2019)

SFC Ollie said:


> Hello Friends... Been awhile since I checked in here. But I guess my old friends deserve an update. Those who care anyway.
> It's been nearly 3 years since I've been single. Looking at dating but the eligible women I know have either placed me firmly in the friend zone or I've put them there. Time will tell.
> The ticker has been pretty good. Got some sinus problems that the Doc treated me with 2 different regimes of antibiotics then told me it's not an infection.  Probably go see an ENT.
> My Brother has moved in on a pretty much permanent basis. He got a new ID with my address on it. I guess he plans on staying, It's been 2 years now.
> ...



Always a treat when you can stop in Ollie.  

(I have been an avid and pretty competent fisherman in the past and have caught, cleaned, cooked a lot of different kinds of fish.  But I do wonder what you do with a 25-lb carp?)


----------



## beautress (Jul 27, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Well..I cancelled my colonoscopy and endoscopy. Idiots. Very disappointed in this hospital. Surprised too, and not pleasantly. In essence, I didn't trust my body to their care. Long story I don't feel like going in to, just thought I'd let y'all know I didn't have it done. Going to doctor myself. So far..doing pretty good, too, I might add. The bloating is because...gulp...I'm fat. I don't go anywhere, don't do anything, can't garden or be active like I used to be due to the horrid heat, bored, and overall I just sit. I don't eat much but what I do eat just turns to fat which is being stored in my belly. Lucky me. It could be worse, though. I could have it being stored in my back. Fat back. Gross. In my belly..I can hide it by wearing lose clothing and sucking in. The other end...well..I guess I'm doing something right this past month because it's normal. Finally.
> ...


All that Alaska salmon gives you good cholesterol, I heard. Yay!!!!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 27, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> But I do wonder what you do with a 25-lb carp?)



Be very careful around the mud vein...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 27, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > But I do wonder what you do with a 25-lb carp?)
> ...



I wouldn't know.  We always threw them back.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 27, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> But I do wonder what you do with a 25-lb carp?)


You enjoy the 30 minute fight then throw it back....


----------



## Gracie (Jul 27, 2019)

I'm my worst critic. I can't count the number of painting I gave away over the years because I hated how they turned out. My best work was my koi table. That one...I loved. Loved selling it too, cuz it wound up in Russia, lol. Cost more to ship than the table itself. But..thats when I could hold a brush without dropping it or yelling OUCH OWWW OUWWCH due to my horribly painful hands and fingers and wrists. So now I do haphazard stuff that is just for fun. But a friend wanted to see, so I showed and she bought. I tried to give it to her but she said no..she wanted to pay for her art straight from the artist...so I said fine. Send whatever she felt was reasonable in payment. Well, I don't feel much like an artist any more but I am glad she liked it.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 27, 2019)

gallantwarrior I've been thinking...which is all I can do nowadays, lol..about your situation. Have you considered maybe renting out a room in your partners house there in town to someone? That way, he is not alone while you are at work. You could drop him off when you head to your job, pick him up when you head back to your place. He will never be alone then. But can he handle the drives to and from? If so..you might want to check in to that. I looked at room rentals in Anchorage and they go for 450 to 800 per month. IF you could find a caregiver looking for a room, that would be even better. He or she could still work outside the house on the days and times you have your partner. Or, if not a caregiver...reduction of rent in exchange for the person to be there during your absent times? Or, someone you guys already know at work that might need a place?

Just some thoughts.


----------



## Oddball (Jul 27, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Saturday morning!
> ...


Definitely art, as it captured the man as he projected himself...As well as projecting the South Milwaukee ethos and attitudes of his time.

Do a web search for videos about what it took to make this happen...It's a shimmering example of all-American volunteerism and love for a local legend put into motion.


----------



## Oddball (Jul 27, 2019)

SFC Ollie said:


> Hello Friends... Been awhile since I checked in here. But I guess my old friends deserve an update. Those who care anyway.
> It's been nearly 3 years since I've been single. Looking at dating but the eligible women I know have either placed me firmly in the friend zone or I've put them there. Time will tell.
> The ticker has been pretty good. Got some sinus problems that the Doc treated me with 2 different regimes of antibiotics then told me it's not an infection.  Probably go see an ENT.
> My Brother has moved in on a pretty much permanent basis. He got a new ID with my address on it. I guess he plans on staying, It's been 2 years now.
> ...


OLLIE!...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 28, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > My laptop has been having attack issues.  I took it to the shop for a tuneup but it doesn't seem to have had much effect.
> ...


Apparently, when I tried to download a new app I aroused some kind of adware.  I tried to back out of the adware but it got a toehold and started running in the background and tied up my laptop so that it was pretty much unusable.  I took it to my tech to clean up and he uploaded some kind of tech program.  Now, that thing keeps popping up telling me that there's a "tech" working and I should not turn off my computer or try to close the program.  It seems to be gone now.  Maybe it took that long to run some kind of scan because I got a scan complete notice a while ago and it seems gone now.  My computer is running much better now, too.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 28, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Just did these. Koi not for sale. Its ugly.
> ...


I really like the koi, too!  The others are super, but I'm always attracted to animal motifs.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 28, 2019)

beautress said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I'd like to catch and eat more.  I used to make an annual trip to the Copper River to dipnet my quota.  Catch, filet, then back home to process.  I have a wicked smoked salmon recipe, and I make a pretty good gravlaks.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 28, 2019)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior I've been thinking...which is all I can do nowadays, lol..about your situation. Have you considered maybe renting out a room in your partners house there in town to someone? That way, he is not alone while you are at work. You could drop him off when you head to your job, pick him up when you head back to your place. He will never be alone then. But can he handle the drives to and from? If so..you might want to check in to that. I looked at room rentals in Anchorage and they go for 450 to 800 per month. IF you could find a caregiver looking for a room, that would be even better. He or she could still work outside the house on the days and times you have your partner. Or, if not a caregiver...reduction of rent in exchange for the person to be there during your absent times? Or, someone you guys already know at work that might need a place?
> 
> Just some thoughts.


A good thought, Gracie.  But, the health care people are concerned about my remote, off-grid homestead being unsuitable for a handicapped person.  If they saw his house in town, they'd put him into an inpatient facility!  He needs enough room to navigate with either a wheelchair or walker.  While small, my place is large enough for that to happen.  His hoarder house or horrors has barely enough room to navigate on foot, let alone with the indicated "mobility aids".  But all this gives me an excuse and opportunity to clear up some of his clutter at my place, i.e. his battery collection residing in my future bathroom.  I'll clear out all the  batteries, wires, and other useless paraphernalia to make enough space for that wheelchair.  I'm also building some handrails for the potty this weekend.  (Those will come in handy when, or if, I have my hip replaced.)  I'll also be building a handicap access plywood "road" from where the car is parked to the front porch.  I have loads of scrap plywood that will finally see some use.  I have to measure and see whether I can move some bookcases and bring my old recliner down from my loft.  If I can, that will become my bed for the duration.  I sleep quite comfortably in a recliner, but the place is small.  (It's amazing how much smaller houses are when you have to cut your own firewood.)
I love your painted rocks.  I have a friend up here and anyone who visits her weekend place is given a rock to paint.  She has a whole garden of painted rocks.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 28, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I got a program that downloaded itself on my desktop computer and among other things it changed my home page to their site. It also changed it back if I tried to go back to my original homepage. But I looked through the list of programs on my computer, and found the offending program and deleted it.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 28, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


That's worth a try.  It's really very irritating.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 28, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> For you Cicada lovers out there...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not sure which side I am on with this.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 28, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Just did these. Koi not for sale. Its ugly.



I like the perspective and use of space and color with the koi stone.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 28, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


If you have it run Malwarebytes, if not then download and install Malwarebytes, get it from their site.  When installing always check "Advanced" or "Custom" and make sure there's no other add ons selected to be installed.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 28, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Keep an eye on it, sometimes it hides itself and resurfaces later.  Often there are special "tools" designed specifically to find all remaining files and delete them.  
I use Avast Free anti-virus, I have to put up with the occasional pop-up adds where they're trying to sell me their premium version but it blocks those kind of adware attacks and redirects.  Most good AVs do the same thing.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 28, 2019)

During the trips down to Roswell there's one specific location where one drops down onto the Great Plains/high desert that I always wanted a picture of, finally stopped and took the picture on this last trip.  You can just see the mesas in the distance.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 28, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> During the trips down to Roswell there's one specific location where one drops down onto the Great Plains/high desert that I always wanted a picture of, finally stopped and took the picture on this last trip.  You can just see the mesas in the distance.



Yes there are a very few interesting features like that.  But alas, most of that almost 100 miles between Roswell and Vaughn looks like this:


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 28, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > During the trips down to Roswell there's one specific location where one drops down onto the Great Plains/high desert that I always wanted a picture of, finally stopped and took the picture on this last trip.  You can just see the mesas in the distance.
> ...


The one I posted is coming off the hills from Clines Corner headed for Encino.  Besides even in those plains/desert features there's some awesome beauty if one takes a moment to appreciate it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 28, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



If you are running Windows 7 or 10, the best way to get rid of those immovable popup adware things that take hold of your computer is via control-alt-delete (simultaneously) that will bring up a menu including task manager.  Open task manager and close down Google or whatever browser or app that is running.  It will advise you if you try to close something that shouldn't be closed.  It will of course reopen Google or whatever when you next need to use it sans the intrusive adware.  If you're using Apple or Linux I don't know what the procedure would be there.

Of course you might have latched on to a trojan or something programmed to bypass the fix too.  I don't know.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 28, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I use Microsoft solutions and have not had any viruses, only the one program that gave me trouble. Fortunately the program I inadvertently downloaded had a recognisable name, and I was able to delete it. Otherwise I might have been able to find it by checking the dates of the downloads. I have not had any more trouble since I deleted it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 28, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Many years ago I accidentally downloaded a redirect browser, uninstalled it but it kept popping back up, did a restore and it seemed to take care of the problem, a month later it popped back up again.  Eventually I ended up having to do a complete fresh install, that finally wiped it out.
That was also the last time I relied on Microsoft's built in AV.........


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## Dajjal (Jul 28, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Having to reinstall windows 10 would be a real problem, for one thing I downloaded it as a free upgrade from Microsoft, and I don't have a windows 10 disk. For another thing there have been endless upgrades that need to be downloaded too.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 28, 2019)

If you accidentally download a problem program it should be possible to enter the control panel and check the date of the installed programs to see one that has just downloaded then uninstall it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 28, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Don't need a disc and it's easier than you think.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 28, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> If you accidentally download a problem program it should be possible to enter the control panel and check the date of the installed programs to see one that has just downloaded then uninstall it.


Once again that depends on what you downloaded, some hide executable files in different areas that won't be uninstalled, the real nasty ones hide files in BIOs, then you're almost always truly screwed.........


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 28, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


A mere child!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 28, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


A mere child!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 28, 2019)

Ernie S. said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I'm seeing double again!!!!  That's it, no more rum for breakfast!!!!


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 28, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> ummm gee...….am I the baby here @ 59??? Cause I sure don't feel like one



I'm 44.  I don't know who posts here anymore that's younger than I am.


----------



## beautress (Jul 28, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > ummm gee...….am I the baby here @ 59??? Cause I sure don't feel like one
> ...


Mortimer is.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 28, 2019)

So, we celebrated my birthday last night at Doc Holliday's. For the second year, I booked a band called Disciples of the Crow out of Mobile AL. They are a great group and we try to have them 4 or 5 times a year.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 28, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



That's what i thought too until I had major problems with my laptop.  So I checked on how to reinstall Windows 10 and Microsoft allowed me to do that for free.  I don't run much software on my laptop so it wasn't any problem restoring everything.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 28, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > ummm gee...….am I the baby here @ 59??? Cause I sure don't feel like one
> ...



There are several in their 30s and 40s who post at least occasionally in the Coffee Shop and a few younger than that.


----------



## beautress (Jul 28, 2019)

I'm a pushover for birds of all kinds. I just like them. However, I've noticed that a lot of friends do not care for bluejays because they make a lot of noise and seem to be rude. I'm providing this little video in hopes that because of the beneficial and good things they do, if a bluejay seems disgusting, you might give them some slack once you see what they actually do that helps nature. OK, OK, all the peanuts WILL disappear when Blue Jays are around hogging them up...the little larceny-directed punks...but see if you find out that they make up for it:

​


----------



## Mindful (Jul 29, 2019)

beautress said:


> I'm a pushover for birds of all kinds. I just like them. However, I've noticed that a lot of friends do not care for bluejays because they make a lot of noise and seem to be rude. I'm providing this little video in hopes that because of the beneficial and good things they do, if a bluejay seems disgusting, you might give them some slack once you see what they actually do that helps nature. OK, OK, all the peanuts WILL disappear when Blue Jays are around hogging them up...the little larceny-directed punks...but see if you find out that they make up for it:
> 
> ​



I was enthralled by the Cardinal. Because they don't have them where I live.

Also,listening to the morning doves while sitting in the garden,  in the early Virginian morning.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 29, 2019)

beautress said:


> I'm a pushover for birds of all kinds. I just like them. However, I've noticed that a lot of friends do not care for bluejays because they make a lot of noise and seem to be rude. I'm providing this little video in hopes that because of the beneficial and good things they do, if a bluejay seems disgusting, you might give them some slack once you see what they actually do that helps nature. OK, OK, all the peanuts WILL disappear when Blue Jays are around hogging them up...the little larceny-directed punks...but see if you find out that they make up for it:
> 
> ​



Blue jays are a sort of enigma for me.  We don't see them often here in the city but there were lots and lots of them where we lived up on the mountain:  Mountain jays--no crest but beautifully all blue, scrub jays--no crest and mottled blue and brown which were the most common--and the occasional Stellar jays that are the big beautiful crested blue ones.  And they were bullies driving the little birds away from the feeders and such.  Our neighbors two parrots got loose one time and the animal shelter folks could have caught them except for the jays who kept harassing them pushing them--the vet said they would likely eventually kill them.

The mourning doves, also prevalent on the mountain, were the one bird that did not tolerate the jays and would run them while they peacefully shared the feeders with all the other birds.  Jays, like all bullies, cut and run when challenged.  So the jays rarely bothered the feeders.

I did enjoy putting out little piles of raw peanuts on the deck though.  Within minutes the first jay would spot it and somehow got the word out because dozens immediately showed up.  They would grab one, dash to the ground, set it down, pick up and put a pinon cone or something on top of it to hide it, and come back for another.  One was so excited he left with a peanut and came back with the peanut still in his beak.     Fun to watch.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 29, 2019)

Dama yama ! There are finally some new PC games I would like to play, but my computer is no where near powerful enough. I could not even upgrade it because I think I would need a new motherboard to run the latest processor. Also a new power supply to support a high memory video card. I am thinking about having a top range gamer machine built, as I have enough money sitting in a cash box doing nothing.

There is a new Wolfenstein game out now, and a new Doom game coming out later this year.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 29, 2019)

Mindful said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a pushover for birds of all kinds. I just like them. However, I've noticed that a lot of friends do not care for bluejays because they make a lot of noise and seem to be rude. I'm providing this little video in hopes that because of the beneficial and good things they do, if a bluejay seems disgusting, you might give them some slack once you see what they actually do that helps nature. OK, OK, all the peanuts WILL disappear when Blue Jays are around hogging them up...the little larceny-directed punks...but see if you find out that they make up for it:
> ...



Hey Mindful.  Happy you found your way back here.      I love the cardinals too.  We had lots of them in Kansas, especially southeast corner of Kansas where we lived for awhile.  One of my favorites.  But I also love the mourning doves.  There is something about them that is gentle, peaceful, soothing.  As I posted to Beautress, they do have a gallant kind of militancy when necessary though and we have watched them run the aggressive blue jays from the bird feeders so the little birds could come in.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 29, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



I've been ill, badly. Summer flu' I think. Not helped by jet lag.

I remember freaking out at the sight of my first Monarch. I was so excited. Because we don't get them here either. Except at the butterfly farm. I'd love to visit  where they all assemble en masse, in Mexico.

About blue jays. We have a version of that bird; much larger than the American one. Very noisy, aggressive and imposing. Called simply, a jay.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 29, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Sorry you were ill.  I presume things are better now?

Remind me again where you call home.  You're just visiting in Virginia?  I had it in my mind that you were from the northwest?  (Don't hold me to that as my memory isn't always entirely reliable when it comes to names and places.)  But you don't have to go to Mexico.  Just go to Monterey CA where they arrive every October.  I believe large colonies are also in Los Osos, a bit south of there--near Gracie's old stomping grounds?

Our daughter lives and works in the Monterey area and we were blessed to see the Monarchs there once.  An amazing thing to see.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 29, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Actually, I heard about a Monarch festival in California.

Never made it to the west coast. Not yet.

I live in Central Europe, and soon will be making my way to the eastern Mediterranean.

Virginia for me, is so colonial, with so many reminders of England, where I come from.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 29, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Oh okay.  Now I remember.  Well we hope you enjoyed your visit to the USA.  We can sometimes deserve the characterization as "ugly Americans" but we do have our good points.    Hombre (my hubby) and I spent every weekend for four months touring almost all of Virginia and West Virginia and they are both beautiful states.  Our daughter also lived in Alexandria VA for awhile and we visited her there.

It's on my bucket list to visit your part of the world too but we haven't quite managed that yet.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 29, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I like Alexandria. Walking down the high street is almost like being in England.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 29, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 271787



Cute pic but I've watched baby chicks being hatched and they don't emerge from the egg all dry and fluffy.  It takes awhile outside the egg before that happens.  Miraculous but not exactly a thing of beauty to behold.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 29, 2019)

beautress said:


> I'm a pushover for birds of all kinds. I just like them. However, I've noticed that a lot of friends do not care for bluejays because they make a lot of noise and seem to be rude. I'm providing this little video in hopes that because of the beneficial and good things they do, if a bluejay seems disgusting, you might give them some slack once you see what they actually do that helps nature. OK, OK, all the peanuts WILL disappear when Blue Jays are around hogging them up...the little larceny-directed punks...but see if you find out that they make up for it:
> 
> ​


We don't have blue jays here, we do have gray jays, also know as Canada jay.  They have earned the nick name "camp robber" for a reason.
Canada Jay


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 29, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 271763


Spooky!  
It must be dinner time.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 29, 2019)

Okay today's homework is to solve this riddle:


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 29, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


I've lived in Monterey, Ca twice in this lifetime and have been privileged to live through the monarch butterfly migrations both times.  What a sight!  Trees festooned with millions of those beautiful bugs.  Much prettier and lots quieter than cicadas.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 29, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


You travel a lot?  I miss Europe in many respects but don't think I would enjoy it nearly as much as I did when I lived there.  I visited Okinawa for the first time in March, my second trip to Japan.  Despite the numbers of people, I really liked it a lot.  Just proves that if everyone is courteous, lots of people can co-exist.  Japanese are courteous in the extreme but it is a pleasant change from the hurley-burley found in our larger cities.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 29, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 271787


OOOHH!!!  BABIES!  
Have any of you noticed that birds hatched on the ground, or close to it, hatch "ready-to-go"?   Tree birds are hatched nekkid and blind.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 29, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay today's homework is to solve this riddle:


How much pancake mix would you need to re-shingle your roof?

Summer or winter?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 29, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 271787
> ...


Raptor prey.........


----------



## Mindful (Jul 29, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



South of France is the place for cicadas


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 29, 2019)

Morning, Everyone!
Cooler today, much more normal.  And, we've had rain almost every day this week.  I'm hoping they'll lift the burn ban so I can continue burning the slash, which is a problem for wildfires abatement all by itself.  I still haven't gotten very far with my winter firewood but will be taking a week off next week when the partner comes here to recuperate.  I know I'll want some alone time so outside work will give me that opportunity.  And since pard is only semi-ambulatory, he won't be making too much of a mess in the house.  I'm anxious to see whether his recent bout with a stroke will improve his approach to personal relationships.  I'll see...
I'm hoping for a ride to town to bring the Lexus out here.  We don't need the third car and leaving it at the partner's place is begging for vandalism.  His house isn't in one of the most stellar neighborhoods.  I also plan on dropping the insurance on that car, too.  I have to find ways to cut back expenses.  I'm also using this opportunity to clear out some of the messes and accumulations of junk.  I've given him notice about several of these projects, he objects, but there isn't much he can do to stop the process of cleaning and purging.  I suppose cleaning his messes, clearing out his precious treasures, is my way of taking revenge on him.
I have a black, evil heart, I suppose...


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jul 29, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a pushover for birds of all kinds. I just like them. However, I've noticed that a lot of friends do not care for bluejays because they make a lot of noise and seem to be rude. I'm providing this little video in hopes that because of the beneficial and good things they do, if a bluejay seems disgusting, you might give them some slack once you see what they actually do that helps nature. OK, OK, all the peanuts WILL disappear when Blue Jays are around hogging them up...the little larceny-directed punks...but see if you find out that they make up for it:
> ...




We only have the Steller Jays, that I'm aware of or have seen. They are beautiful but definitely bullies. They also make quite the mess at the feeders, but that allows the smaller birds like finches & Juncos to feed on the ground. We also have the mourning doves. The calls can be haunting. Owls, hawks,  even a Partridge & a Canadian goose have come for a visit in our yard and bald eagles have been known to circle overhead. But I've never seen Cardinals here before.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 29, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


No doubt.  I have that tom turkey around, though.  Whenever a raptor or raven flies over he sounds off.  The other birds run for cover or hunker down and he stands out, challenging the enemy.  Had an eagle fly over the other day and that tom went nuts!


----------



## Mindful (Jul 29, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Travel right now is a necessity. It's complicated.

Last 'holiday' for me was in the Canary  Isles. Perfect Climate.

And a road trip to England two years ago. The best time!


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jul 29, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Morning, Everyone!
> Cooler today, much more normal.  And, we've had rain almost every day this week.  I'm hoping they'll lift the burn ban so I can continue burning the slash, which is a problem for wildfires abatement all by itself.  I still haven't gotten very far with my winter firewood but will be taking a week off next week when the partner comes here to recuperate.  I know I'll want some alone time so outside work will give me that opportunity.  And since pard is only semi-ambulatory, he won't be making too much of a mess in the house.  I'm anxious to see whether his recent bout with a stroke will improve his approach to personal relationships.  I'll see...
> I'm hoping for a ride to town to bring the Lexus out here.  We don't need the third car and leaving it at the partner's place is begging for vandalism.  His house isn't in one of the most stellar neighborhoods.  I also plan on dropping the insurance on that car, too.  I have to find ways to cut back expenses.  I'm also using this opportunity to clear out some of the messes and accumulations of junk.  I've given him notice about several of these projects, he objects, but there isn't much he can do to stop the process of cleaning and purging.  I suppose cleaning his messes, clearing out his precious treasures, is my way of taking revenge on him.
> I have a black, evil heart, I suppose...



I'm sure that's how HE feels...….but in reality it never should have gotten that bad and you are now having to fix it. Don't be so hard on yourself. You are doing him a good thing......even if he doesn't realize it


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 29, 2019)

Saw some sandhill cranes the other day.  I pointed them out to the co-worker standing with me and we watched as they landed at the end of an active runway.  I was calling the airport fin & feather guys when two more landed.  Bad choice for the birds, worse if they decided to take off at the wrong time.  Watched for over an hour while they paraded back and forth while the planes soared heavenwards right over them.  The wildlife guys didn't seem too concerned, they finally turned up as our plane took off and I was leaving the ramp.  Sandhills are pretty large FOD.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 29, 2019)

Still on the birds.

I'll never forget watching the pelicans, on a Florida beach, flying and diving in perfect formation. Sometimes 12 at a time.

A wondrous sight.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 29, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


Try having a flock of Grackles land in your back yard..........


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 29, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Morning, Everyone!
> ...


I was talking with another guy at work who confessed that he wished he had said at least two phrases to his wife before she finally walked out on him.  I feel the same way about my partnership, which is going on over 16 years now.  Two magic phrases are: "Thank you" and "I'm sorry".  They have to be sincerely expressed and the speaker has to mean what he/she says.  16 years and the first time I heard "I'm sorry" was the day after my partner had his stroke and I'm pretty sure he was feeling sorry for himself.  I can predict some things from here on out, one of the reasons the partnership has held together is because he has a killer work ethic.  He builds and builds well.  (If it can be cast in concrete or welded, he's your man!)  This stroke has destroyed his ability to work, at least for the interim.  How he heals will determine how the partnership develops.  I'm still hoping for a good outcome, he's determined to come back physically.

Large caliber rifle fire close to the house, I need to go investigate...back later.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 29, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Bring an even larger caliber rifle with you........


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jul 29, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



His determination to come back from this stroke, just might work. Stranger things have happened and I think much of it is within the power of the mind.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 29, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


.44 Ruger Blackhawk, less conspicuous and easier to handle in close quarters.  Someone was target shooting last weekend with something small.  The gravel lot adjacent to my property is an attractive nuisance that way.  Usually, I go out and let them know there's a house down range and they quit or move on.  This was a single shot, so far, so it might have been someone poaching moose... or maybe driving a bear away, although I haven't seen any bear sign yet this year.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jul 29, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Oh no thanks...….that sound is like from Alfred Hitchcock's movie 'The Birds'...….that would give me nightmares having to hear that all the time. That and a peacock...….geeeeeeeeezzzzzzz have you ever heard a peacock screech? Sounds like a woman screaming in pain & terror.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jul 29, 2019)

UGH, the days chore list is calling.....


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 29, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


I know of lots of people who have come back from acute strokes but it takes months, even years.  I do have a few tasks he can handle that I've had little time to deal with, boxes of paperwork that needs sorted out is his first task.  He doesn't read so he won't be attacking my small library.  I guess the really stressful part of this for me isn't necessarily that he will be here 24/7 instead of just weekends.  The real stressor will come from having total strangers "invading" my privacy.  The medics are right now recommending in-home caretakers, at least 6 hours a day.  I've mixed feeling about the home visits from therapists, but that is to my advantage  in the long run, sparing me the rush home from work and at least three hours to take him to appointments out of the home.  Still, they're strangers to me.  
The reason this is stressful is that I handle stress by retreating to my "happy place", my home.  I am a pretty private person and like having a comfortable routine.  Oh, well, I'll have to come up with a new happy place and readjust my routine...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 29, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay today's homework is to solve this riddle:
> ...



They didn't specify.  That would be a factor wouldn't it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 29, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Does your partner have no family anywhere who can take on this responsibility?  You honestly aren't in a position that you should be obligated either via your off the grid locale and/or re your current physical issues.


----------



## beautress (Jul 29, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay today's homework is to solve this riddle:


Answer: none.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 29, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> (It's amazing how much smaller houses are when you have to cut your own firewood.)



No truer words of wisdom have been spoken today...



Foxfyre said:


> Okay today's homework is to solve this riddle:



It is absolutely necessary to have a tapered roller muffler bearing...





gallantwarrior said:


> Sandhills are pretty large FOD.




Its true...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 29, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


He really doesn't have any family.  His mother died last year and his other distant relatives are estranged.  I am fortunate to  have family that can help.  My brother was planning on coming up for two months to help me after my (postponed) hip surgery.  He's now volunteered to come up a couple of weeks to help out with my partner.  Hopefully, the pard will recover enough to be some help to himself after 3-4 weeks.


----------



## beautress (Jul 29, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


That's wonderful, JustAnotherNut,but it almost sounds like my old neighborhood in Wyoming, except we had Steller's Jays and Blue Jays that frequently showed up several times on the same day. But you're right. Zero Cardinals ever visited there. When we moved to Texas, I counted 43 cardinals on my front porch at the same time. They liked the chow. After reading up on them, chances are good that however many you count, they come in waves every few minutes or so, while the last wave moves on, and this lasts until the food is gone. We probably had several dozen waves a day, which would take the count up to a thousand or more. Every Cardinal in Texas seemed to be there. I was spending a fortune on Bird food with fruit, bird food with sunflower kernals, Sunflower seeds by the 50-pound sack, wild bird food, and worm meal, just in case we had bluebirds show up. I'm pretty sure I've seen a couple of unnamed species here as well, and one was a downright most beautiful emerald green bird I ever saw in my life. He was as plain as a mourning dove, except he was 20-24" long or more big whereas mourning doves around here are about 8-9" tops. One evening, 5 flamingos showed up at our small lake behind the house, but the very next morning, they got into quite the fisticuffs with the daytime guest, a great egret. And with more grace than I've ever seen in a tv battle reconstrudtion, the egret picked off the Flamingos one by one with his stilleto beak applied as a warning to each challenger. Those flamingos had a regular pow-wow on the other side of the lake from General Gracious, and after an hour or two of chattering amongst themselves, they left in a kind of a v formation, heading east-north-east. Great White Egrets used to be on the endangered list, but some summers, there's a family of them near every lake all summer.

Oh, and the green bird who stared me down while I gawked at his beauty? I've looked through every book available to me, and I have never seen such a bird in any of them. There's nothing online like him, and nothing around here that even remotely resembles the bird that I saw. Needless to mention his facial features were totally awesome, adding to the reverie with which I remember that amazing creature. There's nothing in any book or online I've seen to compare this animal to. Oh, well, lucky me. I saw a mystery bird that has no answer.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 29, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> Dama yama ! There are finally some new PC games I would like to play, but my computer is no where near powerful enough. I could not even upgrade it because I think I would need a new motherboard to run the latest processor. Also a new power supply to support a high memory video card. I am thinking about having a top range gamer machine built, as I have enough money sitting in a cash box doing nothing.
> 
> There is a new Wolfenstein game out now, and a new Doom game coming out later this year.



AMD just put out their new processors and they are supposed to be pretty good for gaming, the Ryzen 3000 series.  Also, Nvidia recently put out the Super version of their graphics cards, and AMD put out their new RX 5700 cards.  I have been using Nvidia cards forever, but I'm thinking about buying an RX 5700 some time this year.  It's $350 now, but maybe I can get a good Black Friday deal or something.


----------



## beautress (Jul 29, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Prayers up, Gallantwarrior.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 29, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Dama yama ! There are finally some new PC games I would like to play, but my computer is no where near powerful enough. I could not even upgrade it because I think I would need a new motherboard to run the latest processor. Also a new power supply to support a high memory video card. I am thinking about having a top range gamer machine built, as I have enough money sitting in a cash box doing nothing.
> ...


Hey, Montro!  How're you doing?  Seems you're pretty busy with the job, we see less of you here.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 29, 2019)

Ernie S. said:


> So, we celebrated my birthday last night at Doc Holliday's. For the second year, I booked a band called Disciples of the Crow out of Mobile AL. They are a great group and we try to have them 4 or 5 times a year.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 29, 2019)

beautress said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Thanks, beau!  I will get through this challenge like I have so many others.  Maybe it's because I'm older, but there seems to be more challenge now than there used to be.  There are a lot of positives coming from this, too.  Like cleaning the fire-hazard batteries out of my future bathroom.  I have also had one junk car towed away and am looking for someone to drag the Jeep out of my driveway, too.  It hurts, thinning out the goat herd, but it will give me a breather before I get to retire and devote myself to milking and making milk stuff full time.  I'm looking forward to taking my goodies to markets and craft fairs.  My partner's stroke is a giant caltrop in the path of my planned trajectory but perhaps I am meant to meet and overcome the challenge in order to earn my peace?


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 29, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Yeah, I'm working a lot of 48 hour weeks lately.  This past weekend I picked up the little one and took her to her dad's, which was probably about 3 hours of driving.  We spent Friday night, Saturday, and early Sunday together.  We didn't actually do much, as the little one mostly wanted to watch youtube videos, but we went out to dinner, she swam in the lake at her dad's a couple of times, and we all played some Monopoly on the Nintendo.  It was nice to be able to just hang out with her a bit even if it wasn't eventful.  Next time I'll have to plan something to do first, maybe bowling or a roller rink or something along those lines.

I've got a ton of TV shows and movies piling up to watch now that my days are filled with work.    I'm actually getting ready to watch the first episode of a new series on Amazon called The Boys shortly.  It's based on a comic book and, if it follows the comic closely, will be extremely graphic, but hopefully also funny.

I hope the situation with your partner doesn't get any more difficult (for either of you) than it has to.  I'm sure it's extremely stressful to deal with.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 29, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> a giant caltrop in the path of my planned trajectory but perhaps I am meant to meet and overcome the challenge in order to earn my peace?



Designed for caltrop wounds...


----------



## beautress (Jul 29, 2019)

*Happy Birthday, Montrovant!*

*


*​


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 29, 2019)

beautress said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay today's homework is to solve this riddle:
> ...



You think?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 29, 2019)

beautress said:


> *Happy Birthday, Montrovant!*
> 
> *View attachment 271839*​


He's still a baby.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 29, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > *Happy Birthday, Montrovant!*
> ...



One of many people who are my favorite people here though, and one capable of keen insight and perception.  I would draft him for almost any planning team because he is good at identifying the holes in an argument.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## 007 (Jul 29, 2019)

blackhawk said:


>


Suddenly... I have the urge to play tennis...


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 29, 2019)

Take a wild guess before clicking on link...






People Spot Mysterious 'Dog' — And Realize She's Not What She Seems


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 30, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition and for positive trend to continue.
Seagal and Mr. Seagal.
Peach for healing
Ringel for healing and Mrs. R facing serious health challenges in difficult transition
Beautress for wellness
Kat for wellness
GallantWarrior for pain relief and healing in advance of surgery.
Rod, GW's partner for recovery and help for GW dealing with that.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so that those who have been away can find their way back.

*Tonight and tomorrow night, if you have a good view of the night sky, competing meteor showers--Delta Aquarid and Capricornids--will produce 25 or more meteors per hour.  A real treat for folks who love that.*


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 30, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


It's wonderful that you are able to maintain a relationship with your little one.  Even if you guys only cuddle, watching TV and munching popcorn, these are times she'll remember.  I see these "make a moment" commercials on TV where parents, especially men, do neat things with their children.  Even if you aren't her parent, you have played a significant role in her life and can hopefully continue to do so.  Now that she's growing up, you can start planning more challenging activities, too.  If you have a long-ish drive with her, maybe play some of the more traditional road games, like spotting license plates from different states or specific makes/models of cars?
Thanks for the good thoughts vis-à-vis the partner.  Sometimes it's easier said than done when it comes to abandoning someone undergoing a difficult transition.
You take care and keep up the good work, Montro.  Looking forward to reading about your ongoing adventures.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 30, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > a giant caltrop in the path of my planned trajectory but perhaps I am meant to meet and overcome the challenge in order to earn my peace?
> ...


I've got some on hand.   I actually keep some in my toolbag at work.  Stuff is a wonder, fixes airplanes _and _people!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 30, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Take a wild guess before clicking on link...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fox with mange?


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 30, 2019)

beautress said:


> *Happy Birthday, Montrovant!*
> 
> *View attachment 271839*​



Oh, no, it's not my birthday!  I've still got a couple of months.  I was replying to Ernie, hence the Bert & Ernie theme of the picture.    Thanks though!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 30, 2019)

Well I found a road even more desolate than U.S. 285 between Roswell and Vaughn NM.  This is Route 50 that back in the 50's ran coast to coast from Sacramento, California to Ocean City, Maryland.  This portion in Nevada was dubbed "the loneliest road in America."


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 30, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Well I found a road even more desolate than U.S. 285 between Roswell and Vaughn NM.  This is Route 50 that back in the 50's ran coast to coast from Sacramento, California to Ocean City, Maryland.  This portion in Nevada was dubbed "the loneliest road in America."


A different venue perhaps, but this picture made me think of:
*The Road Not Taken *
By Robert Frost
Two roads diverged in a yellow wood,
And sorry I could not travel both
And be one traveler, long I stood
And looked down one as far as I could
To where it bent in the undergrowth;

Then took the other, as just as fair,
And having perhaps the better claim,
Because it was grassy and wanted wear;
Though as for that the passing there
Had worn them really about the same,

And both that morning equally lay
In leaves no step had trodden black.
Oh, I kept the first for another day!
Yet knowing how way leads on to way,
I doubted if I should ever come back.

I shall be telling this with a sigh
Somewhere ages and ages hence:
Two roads diverged in a wood, and I—
I took the one less traveled by,
And that has made all the difference.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## beautress (Jul 30, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > *Happy Birthday, Montrovant!*
> ...


lol! I'm such a literalist, too. Just wanted to wish you well if it were your birthday, and It was hard to find a polar bear boy cake that didn't already have someone else's name on it.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jul 31, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Well I found a road even more desolate than U.S. 285 between Roswell and Vaughn NM.  This is Route 50 that back in the 50's ran coast to coast from Sacramento, California to Ocean City, Maryland.  This portion in Nevada was dubbed "the loneliest road in America."



I wonder how many people over the years have fallen asleep at the wheel and drove off into oblivion?????


But seriously (well sort of..) is that an optical illusion or is there a tall mountain on the far side that can't be seen? Or WHAT?????


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 31, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Well I found a road even more desolate than U.S. 285 between Roswell and Vaughn NM.  This is Route 50 that back in the 50's ran coast to coast from Sacramento, California to Ocean City, Maryland.  This portion in Nevada was dubbed "the loneliest road in America."
> ...



Optical illusion I think probably created partially by shadow and partially the desert mirage kind of thing.  It looks sometimes like it leaves the surface and goes into the sky, but at other times you can see the features of the land as it disappears over a distant rise.  I don't believe there is any sky visible in the photo.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 31, 2019)

I posted links to the walkthrough videos of the games 'Wolfenstein youngblood' and 'Doom eternal' on the thread ' favorite PC games' in the computer forum. Having watched some of the videos I have concluded I do not want to  play either of them. Doom is a bit stupid looking, and Wolfenstein does not appeal to me, because I don't want to be a girl, ( the main character is female) and the game is too complicated for me to be bothered with.

That saves me a lot of money because the games only run on high end computers, and I would have to get a new one.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 31, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Well I found a road even more desolate than U.S. 285 between Roswell and Vaughn NM.  This is Route 50 that back in the 50's ran coast to coast from Sacramento, California to Ocean City, Maryland.  This portion in Nevada was dubbed "the loneliest road in America."


Highway to Heaven........  Where's R.I.P.D.?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 31, 2019)

New targeted drug, this time in pill form.  Just arrived via UPS.
Reading up on it, looks like this one specifically targets Kidney cancer and Sarcomas.  It's not Chemo but is designed to target specific cancers, chemo is more of a shotgun approach.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 31, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> New targeted drug, this time in pill form.  Just arrived via UPS.
> Reading up on it, looks like this one specifically targets Kidney cancer and Sarcomas.  It's not Chemo but is designed to target specific cancers, chemo is more of a shotgun approach.


Hope it helps.  Is it an herbal type of treatment?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 31, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > New targeted drug, this time in pill form.  Just arrived via UPS.
> ...


There are those who claim some work but no scientific evidence to back up those claims.  Besides, the wife is, at this juncture, adverse to trying homeopathic remedies.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 31, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


How is she doing?  Are they  having any success with the treatments she's getting?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 31, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Well I found a road even more desolate than U.S. 285 between Roswell and Vaughn NM.  This is Route 50 that back in the 50's ran coast to coast from Sacramento, California to Ocean City, Maryland.  This portion in Nevada was dubbed "the loneliest road in America."
> ...



Somehow I envisioned the Highway to Heaven being a little more aesthetically pleasing?  You know, more like this:


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 31, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


We'll find out, she just had a CT Scan last week.  The doc thinks the mass on the kidney and spleen were still growing which is why the new "targeted" approach, the chemo shrank the lung masses but not the kidney and spleen masses.  They really need to get the kidney to shrink, the mass apparently is irritating a blood vessel and occasionally the wife has blood in her urine.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 31, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> New targeted drug, this time in pill form.  Just arrived via UPS.
> Reading up on it, looks like this one specifically targets Kidney cancer and Sarcomas.  It's not Chemo but is designed to target specific cancers, chemo is more of a shotgun approach.



Prayers up for this to work with the least amount of unpleasant side effects as possible.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 31, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Hopefully the targeted approach will work.  "Shot gunning" medical issues might not always be the best approach.  At least they have the targeted alternatives.  Still crossing the hooks and sending my best wishes and hopes your, and Mrs. R's way.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 31, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > New targeted drug, this time in pill form.  Just arrived via UPS.
> ...


Thanks, this one looks like it has some potentially serious side effects, I also pray those don't occur.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 31, 2019)

Anyone else get prompted to download a new version of windows 10 today ? I have just downloaded it, and so far it works ok. I have not investigated the new features yet.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 31, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Shotgunning frequently works well with "normal" cancers, of course she has to have the one that is the one percent of the one percent of rare cancers..........


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 31, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Sorry to hear about all that. I hope things work out for you.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 31, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> Anyone else get prompted to download a new version of windows 10 today ? I have just downloaded it, and so far it works ok. I have not investigated the new features yet.


No.   Update or new version?  The last update was May of this year, the next won't be until fall of this year.......... 
Maybe it was the May version that just hadn't reached you yet.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 31, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else get prompted to download a new version of windows 10 today ? I have just downloaded it, and so far it works ok. I have not investigated the new features yet.
> ...



Actually, I think I may have got an early download of the new version. Its dated today anyway. Its version 1903


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 31, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


That was the May version.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 31, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Thanks, this one looks like it has some potentially serious side effects, I also pray those don't occur.



I also hope the side effects are minimal... So many times the Pharmaceutical Companies write up the absolute worst that can happen to cover their asses... I have seen warnings that say taking this medication will make you knee's sweat... 
Pls tell the Mrs. that we are pulling for her...


----------



## Gracie (Aug 1, 2019)

All my painted rocks are gone! Anne took every one, to put in her little mall space up in Magalia she still have stuff in. I told her to keep the money they fetch and apply it to the electric bill here cuz its high due to the horrible heat. She said that is a great deal and I am pleased cuz at least I am contributing the best I can to the bills here. So..that means I hafta get to painting some more. She said to paint A LOT. So...I plan to do that.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 1, 2019)

Gracie said:


> All my painted rocks are gone! Anne took every one, to put in her little mall space up in Magalia she still have stuff in. I told her to keep the money they fetch and apply it to the electric bill here cuz its high due to the horrible heat. She said that is a great deal and I am pleased cuz at least I am contributing the best I can to the bills here. So..that means I hafta get to painting some more. She said to paint A LOT. So...I plan to do that.



It may not be perfect, but after all you've been through recently, I'm glad you seem to be somewhere you can be at least partially comfortable.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 1, 2019)

Saw the doc today, not great news but not horrible news either.  The spots on the lungs have stabilized but there was some growth on the kidney and spleen but the worst news was a new small mass has been detected on her liver.  Basically the doc said we now know there is a "clone" in her system that is resistant to the chemo she was getting and the new oral treatment should take care of it.  If the growth was in only one spot the doc could have specifically targeted it with radiation but since it's in multiple spots that's currently out of the question.  
Please keep her in your prayers.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 1, 2019)

Gracie said:


> All my painted rocks are gone! Anne took every one, to put in her little mall space up in Magalia she still have stuff in. I told her to keep the money they fetch and apply it to the electric bill here cuz its high due to the horrible heat. She said that is a great deal and I am pleased cuz at least I am contributing the best I can to the bills here. So..that means I hafta get to painting some more. She said to paint A LOT. So...I plan to do that.


Your rocks are super cool, Gracie.  I'll buy one and pay postage.  Of course, I'd probably prefer one with a kitty, if that were possible


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 1, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Saw the doc today, not great news but not horrible news either.  The spots on the lungs have stabilized but there was some growth on the kidney and spleen but the worst news was a new small mass has been detected on her liver.  Basically the doc said we now know there is a "clone" in her system that is resistant to the chemo she was getting and the new oral treatment should take care of it.  If the growth was in only one spot the doc could have specifically targeted it with radiation but since it's in multiple spots that's currently out of the question.
> Please keep her in your prayers.


Prayers up, Ringel!  Best of luck and hope that new treatment works.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 1, 2019)

Busy day and I'm bushed.  In addition to dealing with banks, loan officers, the FMLA people, and applying for short-term disability for the partner, I had to go pay two months worth of electric bills to get the electricity turned back on at his place._  That_ was totally uncalled for!  I had a long talk with both his physical therapist and his doctor, too.  The therapist wants me to come in early Monday so she can show me how to take the partner "walkies", help him dress and bathe.  I told her bathing would be no problem because I had a lawn chair and a hose.  Gets his laundry done at the same time, too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 1, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Saw the doc today, not great news but not horrible news either.  The spots on the lungs have stabilized but there was some growth on the kidney and spleen but the worst news was a new small mass has been detected on her liver.  Basically the doc said we now know there is a "clone" in her system that is resistant to the chemo she was getting and the new oral treatment should take care of it.  If the growth was in only one spot the doc could have specifically targeted it with radiation but since it's in multiple spots that's currently out of the question.
> Please keep her in your prayers.



How is she tolerating the new med?  Or is it too soon to tell?


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 1, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Saw the doc today, not great news but not horrible news either.  The spots on the lungs have stabilized but there was some growth on the kidney and spleen but the worst news was a new small mass has been detected on her liver.  Basically the doc said we now know there is a "clone" in her system that is resistant to the chemo she was getting and the new oral treatment should take care of it.  If the growth was in only one spot the doc could have specifically targeted it with radiation but since it's in multiple spots that's currently out of the question.
> ...


Starts tomorrow morning.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 2, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > All my painted rocks are gone! Anne took every one, to put in her little mall space up in Magalia she still have stuff in. I told her to keep the money they fetch and apply it to the electric bill here cuz its high due to the horrible heat. She said that is a great deal and I am pleased cuz at least I am contributing the best I can to the bills here. So..that means I hafta get to painting some more. She said to paint A LOT. So...I plan to do that.
> ...


I will look for a kitty, then paint it for you. As my friend..no charge.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 2, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition and for positive trend to continue.
Seagal and Mr. Seagal.
Peach for healing
Beautress for wellness
Kat for wellness
GallantWarrior for pain relief and healing in advance of surgery.
Rod, GW's partner for recovery and help for GW dealing with that.
Mrs. Ringel05 for good results and comfort with new meds.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so that those who have been away can find their way back.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## Dajjal (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 2, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 272423



Our Siamese mama cat was always trying to figure out how to get what she wanted.  In our house in Kansas we had a formal dining area but also a corner eat in combination table/booth in the kitchen.  Two benches ran the width of the table in the corner with free standing chairs on the outside.  So I would be setting the table placing say the fried chicken in the center.  And you wouldn't see the cat on the bench as she stayed below the edge, but you would see that black tipped paw come up over the edge and feel around trying to hook something.  Pretty funny.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 2, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 272423


"Is this all for me?!"


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 2, 2019)

We are under invasion by black flies!  Hundreds and thousands of them swarming all over.  Even the chickens are overwhelmed.  Maybe the recent moist weather has encouraged a hatch?
Preparing for the partner's arrival upon discharge from the hospital.  His therapist gave me some training how to support him getting up and walking, climbing stairs.  She wants me in early Monday so she can show me how to bathe him and help him get dressed.  I told her I already had a good plan for bathing.  Just put him in a lawn chair and turn the hose on him.  Also gets his laundry done at the same time.  She thinks I was kidding...
I have to admit, I am a far better mechanic than a nurse.  Things might get a bit...humorous here.  When my hip surgeon told me that the longer I kept going on this hip without surgery, the worse it would be, like driving on a bald tire.  To me, it's far more like having a u-joint going out.  The bearings are wearing and pretty soon there aren't any bearing left, leaving metal-on-metal grinding until the thing seizes.
I got him one of these, hoping he'll feel encouraged to regain some control of his hand:


----------



## beautress (Aug 2, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 272423
> ...


sHE SOUNDS BEAUTIFUL, Foxfyre.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 3, 2019)

beautress said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



As Siamese beauty queens go, she wasn't an especially beautiful Siamese cat.  But as a great cat she definitely was.  Our Siamese Tom, love of her life as she was his, was gorgeous.  She was just loving and wonderful.  I still remember the night, roughly 2 am she was having a fit, walking on my back, and using a loud Siamese voice until I got up and switched on the light to see what the problem was.  Nothing seemed to be amiss, she calmed down and we all went back to sleep.

The next morning when I went out to the car to go to work, the hood was ajar.  And under it I found one of the battery cables off.  Somebody had been stealing the battery when I switched on the light the night before and that of course spooked the thief or thieves who fled.  Somehow that cat knew something was going on out there.  Animals can be amazing that way.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 3, 2019)

Good night darlinks.  No change in the vigil list.


----------



## Oddball (Aug 3, 2019)

Saturday morning!

Berry season in full swing at the tree ranch...Blueberries already gone, raspberries at full fruit, and blackberries just getting ripe.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Aug 3, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Siamese are very intelligent and my favorite breed of cats, though we currently have a mixed misfit of sorts that we love dearly. She is our prima-donna diva and acts it too.  I've had a few Siamese and one of these days I'll have another. Seal points are my favorite.

Unique factoids of Siamese are their fur gets darker as they age and their fangs get longer. It's also been reported they can talk, not just meows of regular cats. My mother would always talk to her cats (as do I), and they would 'answer' her in one word responses. There was even a book about the language of Siamese though I don't remember the name of it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 3, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



We raised them for many years and I agree that while there are many amazing and fascinating cats--we have had many--the Siamese really are different.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 3, 2019)

Does this remind anybody else of Gracie?


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 3, 2019)

Got a late start but the baseboard is in the office and 2/3ds of the hallway/entry.  Was working on the entry when it started raining, had to break down and pull everything into the garage.  At least I can now get my office set up which was my primary goal, that's the start to pulling all the office items out of the spare room giving me the room I need to empty out the PackRat storage unit and have them pick it up.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 3, 2019)

Raining pretty good at our house right now.  I'm generally not squeamish about thunder and lightning--I used to be but not any more--but we just had an instantaneous lightning flash and thunder so loud I was surprised it didn't trip the car alarm.  I ducked like I haven't in a long time.  Like that did any good.  

But we need the rain so we'll gladly take it.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 3, 2019)

Not sure how to post a pic from google drive. Did some more paintings.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 3, 2019)

I put it on pinterest. Lets see if this link works.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 3, 2019)

Nope. Hmm. A link to it then.

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/293085888251900840/


----------



## Gracie (Aug 3, 2019)

Your kitty is in there gallantwarrior if you like it. I can't do furry animals.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 3, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Nope. Hmm. A link to it then.
> 
> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/293085888251900840/



All I get at this link is a BUNCH of photos of mostly foods and stuff.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 3, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > So, we celebrated my birthday last night at Doc Holliday's. For the second year, I booked a band called Disciples of the Crow out of Mobile AL. They are a great group and we try to have them 4 or 5 times a year.


Yup Tuesday was the day, actually. Folks were asking how old I was and I'm just telling them that I'm oldenough to be President AND Vice President.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 3, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


I had a Siamese like that, he would "chat" with me while I went about my business.  He would also come hiking.  I rigged a backpack with a nice platform but he only rode in it when he was tired.  He wander up and down the trail, never letting me out of his sight.  What was really cool, this was in Germany.  They allowed people to bring their (well-behaved) dogs into pubs and restaurants.  I would bring Florian in with me in his backpack and he'd politely climb out and snuggle next to me on the bench.  Lots of exclamations.  Dogs were common, cats much less so.  But Florian was only one of my Siamese over the years.  Sometime I'll tell y'all about Hermes and Ichabod.  But their tales always bring tears because they end sadly.  I have discovered Sphynx cats, though.  They are quite endearing, as well.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 3, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Nope. Hmm. A link to it then.
> 
> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/293085888251900840/


I can't seem to get it to come up.  I'll trust you that it's quite good.  Check your PM.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 3, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Your kitty is in there gallantwarrior if you like it. I can't do furry animals.


Something I was looking forward to during my recuperation from hip surgery was taking up some pencils and my old sketch book.  Somewhere along the line I ran out of time for my art.  I was going to work particularly on my cat pictures so I could get an edge on "furriness".  Alas, it is not to be, so the sketch book and new pencils have been knocked down behind the bookshelf by the very objects I would have drawn.  Bratty cats!


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 3, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Raining pretty good at our house right now.  I'm generally not squeamish about thunder and lightning--I used to be but not any more--but we just had an instantaneous lightning flash and thunder so loud I was surprised it didn't trip the car alarm.  I ducked like I haven't in a long time.  Like that did any good.
> 
> But we need the rain so we'll gladly take it.


Yeah, we had one that sounded like it was right outside the open front door.......  I jumped........  So did the wife.......
Good rain, stopped, more good rain, now it's drizzling.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 3, 2019)

I sure hope it rains here soon.  I need them to lift the burn ban so I can get on with cleaning up around here.  All this slash is a fire hazard.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 3, 2019)

Let me try another collection on pinterest. Maybe that will work.

Hang on.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 3, 2019)

rock art | Eye Candy


----------



## Gracie (Aug 3, 2019)

Can you see it now?


----------



## Gracie (Aug 3, 2019)

That damn Tiny Pic. I got the email they were shutting down in 2019 and to safeguard my pics to somewhere else....then 5 hours later..POOF. Tiny Pic is gone! Nothing like giving folks time, eh??


----------



## Gracie (Aug 4, 2019)

Well..I see 2 "winners", so I guess I did it right this time, lol.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 4, 2019)

Gracie said:


> rock art | Eye Candy





Gracie said:


> rock art | Eye Candy





Gracie said:


> rock art | Eye Candy


Those all look really cool!  That octopus looks like one I read an article about, a really poisonous one.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 4, 2019)

Gracie said:


> rock art | Eye Candy



Saw them on Pinterest and yes, beautiful.  I tried copy and pasting them too and here they are.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Aug 4, 2019)

Gracie said:


> rock art | Eye Candy




Had to laugh when clicking on this link...……. the other 'related pics' along the bottom of the page that show 'Eye Candy' as young hunky guys 


BUT you do have a resourceful talent going there. Good for you. Just let me know if you need more rocks, cause I got plenty to share


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 4, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > rock art | Eye Candy
> ...


Maybe Gracie could do a "rocks from all states" series?


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 4, 2019)

Captioned:  We're going to sit here until you all settle down.  I don't care how long it takes.


----------



## beautress (Aug 4, 2019)

We've had bad weather today, and my server won't let me stay online more than 5 minutes. I think the weather is my server. Anyway, hope *everyone* is having a lovely weekend. It's quiet around here... out in the middle of the country. *sigh*


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 4, 2019)

I bread and fry mostly. But my brother (who has moved in with me) has a mean beer batter recipe.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 4, 2019)

Well that quote didn't work as planned.....


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 5, 2019)

Well I gotta say a big howdy to one of the bravest men I know.  A Dallas Cowboy fan in the bosom of Steeler Country!  SFC Ollie!  March on, Sergeant.

For what it's worth, I texted the schedule for Movie Night at the Learning Center to the woman in charge of the Facebook presence of the Learning Center.  I changed it from Wednesday at 7:00 to Thursday at 6:30.  Too many Wednesday night church services.  Who am I to compete with God and Bingo?

So, with a wider audience in sight, I'm swinging for the fences.

Thursday September 5, Humphrey Bogart and Lorene Bacall in To Have and Have Not.  "You know how to whistle don't you, Steve?  You just put your lips together and blow."

September 12, what I personally consider the sweetest movie ever made, To Kill a Mockingbird.

September 19, melodrama at its best, Joan Crawford as Mildred Pierce.  Don't forget about the great character performance of Eve Arden.

On Thursday the 26, Gary Cooper, Grace Kelly in Fred Zinnemann's High Noon.

That's the first month anyway.  I am proud to say that the popcorn machine is up and running, well stocked with corn and boxes from which to eat it.  So we'll get the fresh popped aroma going for us. 

One woman suggested a margarita machine.  Wishful thinking, but I like her style.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 5, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Maybe an ice cube for Alaska?


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 5, 2019)

SFC Ollie said:


> Well that quote didn't work as planned.....



But at least you explained the quote that seemed pretty much out of the blue otherwise.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 5, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> Well I gotta say a big howdy to one of the bravest men I know.  A Dallas Cowboy fan in the bosom of Steeler Country!  SFC Ollie!  March on, Sergeant.
> 
> For what it's worth, I texted the schedule for Movie Night at the Learning Center to the woman in charge of the Facebook presence of the Learning Center.  I changed it from Wednesday at 7:00 to Thursday at 6:30.  Too many Wednesday night church services.  Who am I to compete with God and Bingo?
> 
> ...



I have an extensive movie collection consisting of a number of the what I consider some of the great all time movies, but mostly movies that we never get tired of and can watch over and over.  "To Kill a Mockingbird" is not one you choose to watch over and over, but IMO it is one of the most perfect films with an incredible story line in the collection.  Beautiful filmology, wonderful direction, great acting, great character development, great plot.  It has it all.  And I have to agree that it is one of the sweetest movies ever made.

If I lived in East Liverpool though, I would attend your movie nights Nosmo.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 5, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Well I gotta say a big howdy to one of the bravest men I know.  A Dallas Cowboy fan in the bosom of Steeler Country!  SFC Ollie!  March on, Sergeant.
> ...


In October I'm showing Citizen Kane, A Streetcar named Desire, Charlie Chaplin's Modern Times and Boris Karloff as Frankenstein on Halloween night.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 5, 2019)

From where I am sitting I can read the titles on the backs of my cd collection and here are a few of them.

' The lion in winter' and ' seven samurai' and 'Andrei Rublev ' and 'when worlds collide' And
' Caligula' (the uncut version of Caligula which is hard core porn)

and 'a beautiful mind' and 'flying daggers' and 'dune' and 'all quiet on the western front' and ' troy' and 'Alexandra'

After that it gets into more commercial films like' the matrix trilogy' and 'Xmen' and 'lord of the rings trilogy'


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 5, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> From where I am sitting I can read the titles on the backs of my cd collection and here are a few of them.
> 
> ' The lion in winter' and ' seven samurai' and 'Andrei Rublev ' and 'when worlds collide' And
> ' Caligula' (the uncut version of Caligula which is hard core porn)
> ...



Is that the 80s Dune movie?  I didn't like that, but I did very much enjoy the miniseries of Dune that the ScyFy channel did in 2000.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 5, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> From where I am sitting I can read the titles on the backs of my cd collection and here are a few of them.
> 
> ' The lion in winter' and ' seven samurai' and 'Andrei Rublev ' and 'when worlds collide' And
> ' Caligula' (the uncut version of Caligula which is hard core porn)
> ...



My own collection is too lengthy to list--in fact I don't have a list.  Should make one.  "The Matrix" however is one of those iconic films I don't have yet but need to add to the group.  It is one of those films that you can't describe adequately--it must be seen--but you cannot not watch if you happen to run across it on television somewhere.  As with many sequels that rarely match up to the original, Matrix II lacked some of the genius in the original, but it was more fun to watch.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 5, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > From where I am sitting I can read the titles on the backs of my cd collection and here are a few of them.
> ...



My version of Dune is probably the one from the 1980's its by David  Lynch and Dino de Laurentis.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 5, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > From where I am sitting I can read the titles on the backs of my cd collection and here are a few of them.
> ...



 I have quite a lot more films I didn't list, ' for example 'the abominable Dr Phibes' and ' Dr Phibes rises again '
Always good for a laugh.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 5, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I'm not much into horror films, even funny ones.  There are a very few exceptions though, mostly adapted from Stephen King novels.  He had considerable say in the direction of those films and actually appeared either personally or via voice in most, maybe all of them.   The three stand outs for me that have achieved iconic status are "Carrie", "The Shining", and "The Green Mile."


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 5, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Yea ! I have seen 'Carrie', and the remake, and 'the shining' and 'the green mile' rings a bell. Was it about some guys on death row?


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 5, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Yes, the setting for "The Green Mile" was death row.  Very well done, directed, and superbly acted film.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 5, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



But not, in any way, a horror movie.  

Movies based on King books are good when they are NOT his horror.  IMO only The Shining was a really good movie based off of one of King's horror novels.  On the other hand, The Green Mile, Stand By Me, and especially The Shawshank Redemption are all excellent movies based on his non-horror work.

There have been other King horror adaptations that aren't bad, such as Carrie, and King non-horror adaptations that are not good, such as The Dark Tower.  Overall, though, it's been a trend.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 5, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


What??!!  You didn't like Love at First Bite??!!!  Or Young Frankenstein??!!!  Unclean heathen!!!!!!


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 5, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I don't even know for certain that I watched Love at First Bite, but if I did I didn't like it enough to be memorable.  I do remember Young Frankenstein, though!  The brain belonged to a miss Abby Normal.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 5, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Not my cup of tea I'm afraid.   

My son and daughter-in-law love Chevy Chase, Steve Martin, Jim Carrey, Adam Sandler, Will Ferrell and similar just short of slapstick comedy.  But I have never been able to appreciate it like they do.

I do love intelligent comedy that is funny but with character development and an actual plot.  Some all time great ones that come immediately to mind:  "My Cousin Vinny", "Overboard", "Private Benjamin", "My Big Fat Greek Wedding", "Six Days, Seven Nights", "Down Periscope", and there's lots of others.

But I was the ultimate heretic when I turned my nose up at "Oh Brother Where Art Thou" that Hombre loves.  I finally gave in and ordered him a copy for Christmas or something, but he has to watch it by himself.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 5, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Does Jim Carrey fall short of slapstick?  

I'm with you on O Brother Where Art Thou.  A few people have looked askance at me when I've said that I didn't like the movie.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 5, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 5, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Not even Dead and Loving it with Leslie Neilsen?


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 5, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I always wondered if George Clooney actually did the singing in that.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 5, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Nope, it was Dan Tyminski.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 5, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> I always wondered if George Clooney actually did the singing in that.



That's the reason the actors get paid the big bucks... While Mr. Clooney's heritage maybe from Ky., singing is not his area of expertise...


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 5, 2019)

Ringel05 enuf with the fricken chicken... How your beautiful bride getting along?


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 5, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Ringel05 enuf with the fricken chicken... How your beautiful bride getting along?


She had non-breaded, roasted chicken......  That's un-American!!!!!!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 5, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 enuf with the fricken chicken... How your beautiful bride getting along?
> ...



You are not right ya know...


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 5, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...


You're just now figuring that out?


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 6, 2019)

One more:



> In a trial, a Texas small-town prosecuting attorney called his first witness, a grandmotherly, elderly woman to the stand. He approached her and asked, 'Mrs. Jones, do you know me?' She responded, 'Why, yes, I do know you, Mr. Williams. I've known you since you were a boy, and frankly, you've been a big disappointment to me. You lie, you cheat on your wife, and you manipulate people and talk about them behind their backs. You think you're a big shot when you haven't the brains to realize you'll never amount to anything more than a two-bit paper pusher. Yes, I know you.'
> 
> The lawyer was stunned. Not knowing what else to do, he pointed across the room and asked, 'Mrs. Jones, do you know the defense attorney?'
> 
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 6, 2019)

Okay may just one more?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 6, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> From where I am sitting I can read the titles on the backs of my cd collection and here are a few of them.
> 
> ' The lion in winter' and ' seven samurai' and 'Andrei Rublev ' and 'when worlds collide' And
> ' Caligula' (the uncut version of Caligula which is hard core porn)
> ...


"A Lion in Winter" is one of my all-time favs!  I have close to 3000 DVDs in my collection.  I've been at it for years.  The benefit to having an eclectic and extensive collection is, I rarely buy any DVDs nowadays.  I have about all the ones I want.  I also like binge watching some of the TV series I have collected.  I don't know how often I've seen that "Lord of the Rings" trilogy.  I love the story and that latest trilogy version although there is still a great deal left out.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 6, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Did it star Kyle McLaughlin?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 6, 2019)

Well, brought the partner home yesterday.  Discharge took hours because they wanted to "train" me how to assist him.  He is not independently ambulatory.  In other words, I have to help him get up, move around, and get down.  He's dressing himself, mostly, but still needs assistance with fastenings and tucking in his shirt, stuff like that.  This is not going to be fun.  We're going to his first primary care appointment in a few minutes and then it's off to the pharmacy to pick up his meds.  I have to make sure I have lots of space because he has an extensive pharmacopeia now.
Check back later.  Hope y'all have a beautiful day.  It's looking like it will be one of the marvelous, to-live-for summer days here.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 6, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I don't like Leslie Neilsen movies.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 6, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


To each their own.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 7, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition and for positive trend to continue.
Seagal and Mr. Seagal.
Peach for healing
Beautress for wellness
Kat for wellness
Mrs. Ringel05 for good results and comfort with new meds.
Gallantwarrior for strength, patience, healing, comfort in his challenge with caring for Rod and Rod's healing.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so that those who have been away can find their way back.

*The storm may test us to our limits, but it does pass.*


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 7, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Yes


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 7, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > From where I am sitting I can read the titles on the backs of my cd collection and here are a few of them.
> ...



You have a lot more DVD's than me I only have about 300. I do have the 'Lord of the rings' trilogy though


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 7, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Maybe you would like him in ' the forbidden planet' . A serious role in a cult movie, before he did comedy.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 7, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


I had a big selection myself but no where near that many, got rid of at least half of them and over the years have been slowly replacing my DVDs with digital versions on Amazon.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 7, 2019)

I have probably posted these here in the Coffee Shop, but they just came up on my Facebook feed reminding me of old FB posts.  And they are still funny as some serious marketing fails.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 7, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


I've probably been collecting longer.  I used to like to go to Blockbuster when they were selling excess stock, I got a lot of DVDs for pennies on the dollar that way.  I had a rule that I wouldn't pay more than $10 for a DVD unless it was a special case.  No more Blockbuster, though, so I watch for sales at other places.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 7, 2019)

Made it through another day dealing with medical stuff.  So many rules, regulations, and bureaucratic red tape...
Looking forward to a day working on projects.  I made up a couple of batches of "approved" snack spreads and later will make some low carb/sugar crackers and breads.   Yesterday, I set the partner up with a hose and several water containers which he was able to fill.  I made him walk up and down the driveway and he got to sit outside the goat pen to watch the goats while I fed them.  Today, I want to batten down the tarp over the hay and let the beasts out to romp and eat green.  
It's an absolutely gorgeous day here but will be in the mid-70s, making it another scorcher.  Nights are cool enough now to light off the heater.  The sunshine is taking on that butter yellow glow that comes with Autumn.
Hopefully y'all will have a great day, too!


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 7, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I don't know how you manage to store 3000 disks. I have two bookcases full and I only have around 300 to 400
I think I underestimated the amount because I was not counting the individual disks in box sets. For example I have the first 7 series of the game of thrones, and that's 40 to 50 disks right there.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 7, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


I used to have an entire room designated "library".  Now, most of my books are boxed and stored, as well as my vinyl and taped music.  The DVDs are in labeled boxes and I have a list that indicates which box any DVD is stored in.  When I want to watch something, I get into the box and pull the DVD.  Setting up the database was pretty exhausting but once it was done, all I have to do is update it periodically.  I also carry a "short list" of titles with me in the car.  I have occasionally bought duplicates.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 7, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I have a library too. The front room has wall to wall bookcases. But they are exclusively full of books. I have several more bookcases in the bedroom, and that is where I keep my DVD collection.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 7, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I enjoyed Forbidden Planet when I was little.  I doubt I would want to rewatch it now, though.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 7, 2019)

Rookies...


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 7, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


The Mortal Storm just came on TCM.  Jimmy Stewart, Margaret Sullivan, Robert Young and Frank Morgan (the Wizard of Oz).  Made in 1940.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 7, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Rookies...



We refer to the bathrooms as 'the library' at our house.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 7, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Made it through another day dealing with medical stuff.  So many rules, regulations, and bureaucratic red tape...
> Looking forward to a day working on projects.  I made up a couple of batches of "approved" snack spreads and later will make some low carb/sugar crackers and breads.   Yesterday, I set the partner up with a hose and several water containers which he was able to fill.  I made him walk up and down the driveway and he got to sit outside the goat pen to watch the goats while I fed them.  Today, I want to batten down the tarp over the hay and let the beasts out to romp and eat green.
> It's an absolutely gorgeous day here but will be in the mid-70s, making it another scorcher.  Nights are cool enough now to light off the heater.  The sunshine is taking on that butter yellow glow that comes with Autumn.
> Hopefully y'all will have a great day, too!



I just wish you were not having to do all that handicapped with a bad hip and intractable pain.  But sounds like you are coping.

I do understand that weather and temperatures are all relative, but mid 70's daytime temps here, this time of year, would be a mite chilly.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 7, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Rookies...
> ...


The only place I spend a lot of time in the bathroom is in the shower otherwise it's all business, get-r-done.......


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 7, 2019)

I just added another DVD to my collection. I ordered ' the keep' with Scott Glenn from amazon.co.uk
I have ordered it twice before, and never received it because it was not available. But this time it looks like they have finally issued it as a DVD.

Its a lurid tale of an ethereal  monster kept trapped in the crypt of an old keep by a wall of silver crosses. But the Nazis take over the keep and steal the crosses and the monster gets out.


----------



## beautress (Aug 7, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Well, brought the partner home yesterday.  Discharge took hours because they wanted to "train" me how to assist him.  He is not independently ambulatory.  In other words, I have to help him get up, move around, and get down.  He's dressing himself, mostly, but still needs assistance with fastenings and tucking in his shirt, stuff like that.  This is not going to be fun.  We're going to his first primary care appointment in a few minutes and then it's off to the pharmacy to pick up his meds.  I have to make sure I have lots of space because he has an extensive pharmacopeia now.
> Check back later.  Hope y'all have a beautiful day.  It's looking like it will be one of the marvelous, to-live-for summer days here.


I'm so there with you, gallantwarrior. You are on my prayer list for strength in the worst time in life. My prayers are so up for you tonight for all you are going through and have yet to finish, and your health problems hopefully will improve enough to help you do necessary things. Call for help when needed.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Dajjal (Aug 7, 2019)

I am up at 5am shopping on the Internet. I just brought a DVD of 600 occult books. You can get anything on the Internet.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 7, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> You can get anything on the Internet.



Delivered...


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 8, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Rookies...


Is that your place?  Whew-wee!  
But personally, I spend as little time steeping in my own stink as possible.  Very businesslike, in, get the paperwork done, out.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 8, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Made it through another day dealing with medical stuff.  So many rules, regulations, and bureaucratic red tape...
> ...


It is amazing how the variations in temperatures affect us.  I know I could live well enough where you are with your temperatures but I would have to acclimate.  The reverse would apply if you came up here.  I am just going to have to force myself to work when the day gets so hot.  
I guess I've powered through the pain so long, it's routine for me.  I did get a little testy this morning when the partner whined about his ankle hurting and wanted Aleve.  I told him no and grudgingly gave him two Tylenol.  He's not allowed to have Aleve any more.  I also gave him a couple turmeric capsules for the swelling.  I suspect that if he ever had to go through what I go through daily, he'd just put a bullet through his brain.  Maybe there's a reason women get assigned child bearing duties.  Men just couldn't handle the discomfort and pain of childbirth, is my guess.
On a happier note, my partner has started saying "Thank You" and meaning it.  Too bad it takes such a disaster to teach that one little lesson.  "Thank you" and "Please" are always welcome and have great meaning to the recipient.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 8, 2019)

beautress said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Well, brought the partner home yesterday.  Discharge took hours because they wanted to "train" me how to assist him.  He is not independently ambulatory.  In other words, I have to help him get up, move around, and get down.  He's dressing himself, mostly, but still needs assistance with fastenings and tucking in his shirt, stuff like that.  This is not going to be fun.  We're going to his first primary care appointment in a few minutes and then it's off to the pharmacy to pick up his meds.  I have to make sure I have lots of space because he has an extensive pharmacopeia now.
> ...


You've already been through so much like this, haven't you?  I've been a bit of a PIA.  I have my own stuff to get done as well as assisting him.  (At least he can clean himself, thank goodness for small mercies!)  I also just "lectured" him about how easy it is to lapse into the easy life and let himself be waited on.  I'm hoping his workaholic nature kicks into overdrive so he'll be motivated to heal himself.
Have a great day Beautress!  Today's going to be a gorgeous scorcher, again.  Breakfast is over and I've got to get the pard out and about and then located where he can enjoy his day.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 8, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 273320


I like the colors.
Hey, Dajjal, are you still painting?


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 8, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 273320
> ...



No, I am afraid I have given up. My last three attempts at painting were not to my liking.

The picture I posted is not by me. If I was that good I would still be painting.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Aug 8, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



you've posted some of your work, haven't you? IIRC, it was quite good......so I'm tempted to ask if you're not overly critical of yourself? Then I wonder if Picasso (or any artist for that matter) had ever said the same.(if I were that good) Perhaps you need a better marketing strategy or to mingle & associate more with other artists to get yourself & your work 'out there' and noticed. Are there any kind of street fairs or exhibitions in your area that you can advertise yourself?


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 8, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


All artists go through block periods, periods where nothing they do satisfies them even the masters.  Far too many of the old masters died poor and unappreciated.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Aug 9, 2019)

I think I've mentioned before about a niece that is an alcoholic and a few months ago I gave her a dose of tough love and haven't spoken to her since. I got tired of being lied to, used and manipulated...we had words and that was that. Now she's trying to contact me again and I'm not sure I'm ready to deal with it. From what I can find out...….I'm pretty sure she hasn't changed. 



On a better note...….I have a broody hen that just wouldn't give up. She wanted to sit, just about the time 2 other hens had hatched out chicks 2 months ago. I didn't have room for another broody until after the Mama's & babies moved into the big coop and in the meantime I've been trying to break her. Most days I would just pick her up by the back feathers (so she couldn't peck me) and toss her into the rest of the flock, but every day she'd be right back in the nest box. Then I tried dipping her butt in a bucket of water, that didn't work. Next I tried hosing her down & that didn't work. Finally today I gave in, picked up 3 chicks from the feed store, moved everyone around and stuck the chicks under her. I hope she's happy now. 
I tried to get a pic, but holding her, the flashlight and the phone....didn't work as planned. She's a feisty one for sure. Maybe in a few days, when her & the chicks are bonded, I'll try for a better picture.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 9, 2019)

Sorry about the fuzziness. Hands shake now sometimes especially when in flareup mode. They weren't shaking when I painted these last night but they ae now. Hence...fuzzy pic.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 9, 2019)

gallantwarrior ...shipping your little care box and kitty rock tomorrow. Also included some paint pens and a drawing pad that I will never use.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 9, 2019)

Meanwhile....got a notice today in the mail. Rent is going up to 900 per month. Sigh. I told Anne..asked her what she wanted us to do cuz we damn sure can't afford that all by ourselves. She said to pay an extra 50 bucks per month and stay where we are. So....been painting rocks, giving them to Anne for her to sell on Etsy..and she keep the money. That will go towards our portion of the rent and make me feel better. I hate that she is paying half rent and utilities and her not even being here. But, she keeps reminding me that if it weren't for us, she would be burned up. I keep telling her she owes us nothing..that she is my friend and even if she weren't I would not have left her there alone while the town burned and her house took her to her death. Still, she thinks and wants to continue to help us until someone calls with news that we are finally able to get into the housing we are waiting for. It shouldn't be much longer. 

I'm alittle peeved we got the rent raise cuz we have only been here 7 months. Kinda soon to be jacking rent up 50 bucks.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 9, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Sorry about the fuzziness. Hands shake now sometimes especially when in flareup mode. They weren't shaking when I painted these last night but they ae now. Hence...fuzzy pic.


Monarchs, if I remember correctly.  They are both cool and can satisfy either those who like realism or those who prefer stylistic art.  Thank you, Gracie!


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 9, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Well for sure the only reason to paint, unless you HAVE to in order to make a living, is because you enjoy doing it.  I don't think it has anything to do with how good you think you are though we all think you're pretty darn good.  But if it does not give you any emotional satisfaction or pleasure, then yeah, spend time doing what does.


----------



## beautress (Aug 9, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Hopefully he _can_ get better. More prayers up, gallantwarrior.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 9, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> Well I gotta say a big howdy to one of the bravest men I know.  A Dallas Cowboy fan in the bosom of Steeler Country!  SFC Ollie!  March on, Sergeant.
> 
> For what it's worth, I texted the schedule for Movie Night at the Learning Center to the woman in charge of the Facebook presence of the Learning Center.  I changed it from Wednesday at 7:00 to Thursday at 6:30.  Too many Wednesday night church services.  Who am I to compete with God and Bingo?
> 
> ...



Small world... thanks for the Cowboy remarks but truth is I can't remember not being a Cowboys fan. And if you draw a line from Cleveland to Pittsburgh I'm right about halfway on that line. And your movies are spot on. As some know I am in my 3rd year as a member of the Circle of Trustees at the Butler Institute of American Art. My favorite painting happens to be a painted Still from "To Have or Have Not". If you ever get a chance to visit the butler it;s on the 2nd floor of the main Gallery, north wall.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 9, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Add "The African Queen" to your list to round it all out.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 9, 2019)

SFC Ollie said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Well I gotta say a big howdy to one of the bravest men I know.  A Dallas Cowboy fan in the bosom of Steeler Country!  SFC Ollie!  March on, Sergeant.
> ...


GO REDSKINS!!!!!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 9, 2019)

6 months back I had to place pillows under my mattress because it was sort of drooping on the edges. So I went out today in search of a basic (never did like the pillow top the Mrs made me buy last time) mattress and box spring.... 3 places told me they don't make those anymore... Finally found a place that not only had them but didn't treat me like a nut case. Salesman was another Army Vet from my time period. He and I were the only people in the store most of the time I was there.... Needless to say I basically got exactly what I wanted for one tenth what most stores wanted to sell me and half price what the regular pricing was... Except for delivery charges and taxes....Of course... And Delivery day after tomorrow...  Gotta love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 9, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 9, 2019)

SFC Ollie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


----------



## Jackson (Aug 9, 2019)

I have a question...wonder if someone could help.  I decided to teach myself how to play poker.  And I started by watching the World Poker Tour on tv.  Just for fun, I asked the tv to show me poker games and WPT (World Poker Tour) showed up.  
1.  I did not have to give my name.
2. I did not have to give credit card infor mation.
3.  I did not have to give banking info,

I just played and win some lost some like normal.  My family keeps joking about it being real poker and I am about to lose my house.

Not so, right?

Please ease my mind and don't play  with me..I'm getting an ulcer over this!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 9, 2019)

beautress said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


He had an appointment with a neurologist this afternoon.  She wants to have another MRI done to determine how much damage was done by the stroke and the location of that damage.  We've had a few spats of the usual type.  He wants to treat me like a child and instruct me how to do things I am quite capable of doing.  Of course, I have to deal with him like he's three-years-old.  At least he can feed and clean himself, mostly.  I do hope he gains back his ability to work.  Workaholics don't fare well when their abilities are limited like the pard's are now.  It might take a long time, though.  Amazingly, he has started saying "Please" and "Thank you".  
I appreciate your prayers, beau.  I send my best your way, too.  You have your cross to bear, as well, and I wish you all the best.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 9, 2019)

SFC Ollie said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Well I gotta say a big howdy to one of the bravest men I know.  A Dallas Cowboy fan in the bosom of Steeler Country!  SFC Ollie!  March on, Sergeant.
> ...


I personally know it gets kinda squirrelly with Browns fans up in East Palestine.  I truly feel for Browns fans.  I miss the rivalry.  But, then again, I'm Pirates fan.

I am showing African Queen the same month I'll show Spenser Tracy and Claudette Colbert with Clark Gable in Boomtown.  William Powell and  Carol Lombard in My Man Godfrey then Myna Loy and Cary Grant in Mr. Blandings Builds his Dream House.

The idea is Powell and Loy were Nick and Nora Charles in The Thin Man series.  And Hepburn and Tracy were the most beloved couple in the movies.  Splitting them up let's you savor their performances in new subtle ways.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 9, 2019)

SFC Ollie said:


> 6 months back I had to place pillows under my mattress because it was sort of drooping on the edges. So I went out today in search of a basic (never did like the pillow top the Mrs made me buy last time) mattress and box spring.... 3 places told me they don't make those anymore... Finally found a place that not only had them but didn't treat me like a nut case. Salesman was another Army Vet from my time period. He and I were the only people in the store most of the time I was there.... Needless to say I basically got exactly what I wanted for one tenth what most stores wanted to sell me and half price what the regular pricing was... Except for delivery charges and taxes....Of course... And Delivery day after tomorrow...  Gotta love it when a plan comes together.


Does he work in North Lima?


----------



## Jackson (Aug 10, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Love you avatar!

Don't forget "It Happened One night with Cary Grant and Claudette Colbert!


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Aug 10, 2019)

Jackson said:


> I have a question...wonder if someone could help.  I decided to teach myself how to play poker.  And I started by watching the World Poker Tour on tv.  Just for fun, I asked the tv to show me poker games and WPT (World Poker Tour) showed up.
> 1.  I did not have to give my name.
> 2. I did not have to give credit card infor mation.
> 3.  I did not have to give banking info,
> ...



I wouldn't think so...…..but with smart tvs & technology....anything is possible, because that personal information is out there somewhere.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 10, 2019)

Jackson said:


> I have a question...wonder if someone could help.  I decided to teach myself how to play poker.  And I started by watching the World Poker Tour on tv.  Just for fun, I asked the tv to show me poker games and WPT (World Poker Tour) showed up.
> 1.  I did not have to give my name.
> 2. I did not have to give credit card infor mation.
> 3.  I did not have to give banking info,
> ...


If its too good to be true....well......


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 10, 2019)

Jackson said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


Thanks!  That's Daisy the Mutt as Miss October 2012 Doghouse Magazine.

I showed It Happened One Night last season.  And it's Clark Gable not Cary Grant.  Screwball comedy month was February.  We saw Barbara Stanwyck and Gary Cooper in Ball of Fire, Katherine Hepburn and Cary Grant in Bringing up Baby, and Carole Lombard and Jack Benny in To Be or Not To Be.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 10, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


That's right...Clark  Gable!  Where are you showing these movies?


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 10, 2019)

Jackson said:


> I have a question...wonder if someone could help.  I decided to teach myself how to play poker.  And I started by watching the World Poker Tour on tv.  Just for fun, I asked the tv to show me poker games and WPT (World Poker Tour) showed up.
> 1.  I did not have to give my name.
> 2. I did not have to give credit card infor mation.
> 3.  I did not have to give banking info,
> ...


I  know nothing about it since I realized many, many years ago I suck at poker.  If you start playing and have trouble stopping then you could lose everything but with an online game, I don't know, there may be safeguards built in, there may not...........


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 10, 2019)

Jackson said:


> I have a question...wonder if someone could help.  I decided to teach myself how to play poker.  And I started by watching the World Poker Tour on tv.  Just for fun, I asked the tv to show me poker games and WPT (World Poker Tour) showed up.
> 1.  I did not have to give my name.
> 2. I did not have to give credit card infor mation.
> 3.  I did not have to give banking info,
> ...



Hi Jackson.  Good to see you found your way back here.  If you are not on any site that has your credit card information, I can't see how you would be in any jeopardy playing for fun poker on line.  If you really want to put your mind at ease though, order a gaming program called Hoyle Casino Games.  You can install the software on line I think but I ordered the CD to download it directly on all our computers.  I have the 2008 version and perfer the older versions of Hoyle games.  Under $10 at Amazon.  I have Windows 10 but this program worked on Windows 7 and 8 and I'm pretty sure they have a Mac version.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 10, 2019)

Jackson said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


Back in 1963 the Trinity Prsbuterian Church here in East aliverpool, Ohio decided to build a massive church complex.  Amsanctuarty, nurseries, chapels and basement kitchen facilities to comfortably serve the generation of Baby Boomers in the congregation.  I was one of those baby boomers.

Well, things went great for the next forty years until the steel economy started to take its toll.  Mills shut down, families left town.  By 2015 it was clear that the church elders had overbuilt.  The building was too large, too expensive to maintain.  The congregation sold the building to a group of community leaders who turned the old church into the East Liverpool Community and Learning Center.

My little theater is in a former chapel.  There is a 10'x5' screen coming down from the c idling, a LED projector connected to a DVD player and a surround sound system pumping out the sound.  There is a theater style popcorn machine that makes thenplace smell of a movie theater.  Free admission and snacks!  What a deal!


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 10, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



I would love having something like that near by.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 10, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


I don't doubt that there are community centers, YMCA/YWCA, Salvarion Army halls around equipped to project DVD movies.  What you need is the collection or collections to draw from.  

In my case it was a jaw-droppingly obvious thing to do.  I have been collecting classic films for twenty years.  I replaced every copy of every movie I owned on VHS with DVDs.  And I had three hundred VHS movies.  All 100 of the AFI (American Film Institute) Top 100 Movies of All Time

And since I've accumulated 700 movies.

When I wash dishes in the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate, the view from the kitchen window is the old Trinity Church.  Since that was the church I was brought up in, I have a hard time referring to the building as 'The Learning Center'.  I still say I'm going up to the church.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 10, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > 6 months back I had to place pillows under my mattress because it was sort of drooping on the edges. So I went out today in search of a basic (never did like the pillow top the Mrs made me buy last time) mattress and box spring.... 3 places told me they don't make those anymore... Finally found a place that not only had them but didn't treat me like a nut case. Salesman was another Army Vet from my time period. He and I were the only people in the store most of the time I was there.... Needless to say I basically got exactly what I wanted for one tenth what most stores wanted to sell me and half price what the regular pricing was... Except for delivery charges and taxes....Of course... And Delivery day after tomorrow...  Gotta love it when a plan comes together.
> ...



Boardman just west of 680 on 224


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 10, 2019)

SFC Ollie said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


I got cha.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 10, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Lots of churches around here have movie nights, but Albuquerque is too much big city, however much small town feel there is to it, to have a community event like a movie night.  Educational classes and such go over well at the multigenerational center not that far from us, but it is a place to go do things, learn things, and not so much a place just to get together and enjoy something.  So the one real extravagance that Hombre and I indulge ourselves with is our 62" smart TV and our fairly extensive movie collection--not as extensive as yours and other movie collectors here.  But in small towns, yes.  I envy you that.


----------



## beautress (Aug 10, 2019)

A terrifying spider episode (sorry so long in the telling) ​
Spent the morning on the zero turn and the afternoon on the tractor. And when I went to the remote back area that is a triangular wedge next to one of the creeks that flank the place on each side--anyway, I got stuck in the wedge. A huge ropelike vine-tree must've fallen or whatever vine trees do, I'm not certain, anyway, it got snaggled in the upper part of the canopy, which twisted the tractor into going down position, so in panic, I turned the key to off, and it stopped. When it stopped, something was sticking me in the back. Several dead trees were nearby, and the little maneuver I unwittingly did jerked a huge leafless limb with stiff points where small branches used to be. I spent 10 minutes trying to free myself from this awful situation, and being pitch dark in bright daylight is why I think the creek bed flanks a quasi-jungle with plants horrific. Of course, the meadow end of the wedge has amazing small wildflowers from February to October, because the shade keeps things cooler there than out in the 100-degree Farenheit open pastures on a hot afternoon. Anyhow, I got unwoven in about 10 minutes, then had to figure how to get the tractor that was now stuck between two quite firm trees that weren't there 2 years ago, or were so small I didn't notice them. I have no idea how the 3" diameter vine tree got there, because it wasn't there, either the last time I visited the wedge. One problem I encountered was that the neighbor had routed his part of the floodplain into two runnoff areas that broached the wedge area on the north fenceline, and some of the land next to the creek bottom had sunk, which is why the tractor slipped. And it was 6 feet lower in the two areas than it was in the meadowed area. The pine tree that had been 4 ft. high was now at least 30, and it was looking sickly with reddish patches like the other pines I lost during the drought of 2011. I just couldn't get out of there fast enough when suddenly!!! a 3" dark spider with horizontal uneven stripes parachuted down directly in front of me when I was trying to get uphill and out of the spring sink area, so in addition to a little panic from travelling uphill on a forty-five degree angle, here's the biggest, fattest spider I ever saw in my life giving me dirty looks and descending fast. I grabbed the thick piece of silk he or she had descended on, which made the spider real mad at me in particular, so I grabbed it once again and tossed the line to the side, and the spider followed. Whew! close call. You never know what kind of monster spider will go after you, and I will consider walking without destroying the spider's tree habitat from now on. Those little wildflowers in the wild woods are a magnet to me, and no less precious today than their predecessors in my memory. They were just ... magic. And beautiful.

So I got every part of the yard mowed that needed mowing, then all afternoon spent time on the Kubota with its 60" hay cutter, mowing around the fence lines, and through places where one might like to walk if so inclined. There were some really pretty lily-like flowers on branches rather than spikes like real lilies. They were all purple and so lovely going around the outside of the lake. It's only 14 acres but has 8 different worlds on it.

I never saw a spider that big that wasn't a tarantula. And I have no idea what it was, searched all over the internet for an hour, without finding it. Judging from its appearance and its fierce attitude, I'm guessing it a relative of wolf spiders, but I sure would like to have verified its name to see if its huge size was just an anomaly of having a growth hormone other spiders do not have, and its weird appearance which I have been unable to identify at any arachnid site. They'll tell you there are 1000 known type spiders in the wolf spider family, but I haven't found a website yet that identifies spiders with common and latin scientific names, and tells of their dangers of poison problems if they bite you. That spider scared me, but I tried to keep my head and spoke gently to the beast before sending him over the side onto safe ground, hopefully.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 11, 2019)

beautress said:


> A terrifying spider episode (sorry so long in the telling) ​
> Spent the morning on the zero turn and the afternoon on the tractor. And when I went to the remote back area that is a triangular wedge next to one of the creeks that flank the place on each side--anyway, I got stuck in the wedge. A huge ropelike vine-tree must've fallen or whatever vine trees do, I'm not certain, anyway, it got snaggled in the upper part of the canopy, which twisted the tractor into going down position, so in panic, I turned the key to off, and it stopped. When it stopped, something was sticking me in the back. Several dead trees were nearby, and the little maneuver I unwittingly did jerked a huge leafless limb with stiff points where small branches used to be. I spent 10 minutes trying to free myself from this awful situation, and being pitch dark in bright daylight is why I think the creek bed flanks a quasi-jungle with plants horrific. Of course, the meadow end of the wedge has amazing small wildflowers from February to October, because the shade keeps things cooler there than out in the 100-degree Farenheit open pastures on a hot afternoon. Anyhow, I got unwoven in about 10 minutes, then had to figure how to get the tractor that was now stuck between two quite firm trees that weren't there 2 years ago, or were so small I didn't notice them. I have no idea how the 3" diameter vine tree got there, because it wasn't there, either the last time I visited the wedge. One problem I encountered was that the neighbor had routed his part of the floodplain into two runnoff areas that broached the wedge area on the north fenceline, and some of the land next to the creek bottom had sunk, which is why the tractor slipped. And it was 6 feet lower in the two areas than it was in the meadowed area. The pine tree that had been 4 ft. high was now at least 30, and it was looking sickly with reddish patches like the other pines I lost during the drought of 2011. I just couldn't get out of there fast enough when suddenly!!! a 3" dark spider with horizontal uneven stripes parachuted down directly in front of me when I was trying to get uphill and out of the spring sink area, so in addition to a little panic from travelling uphill on a forty-five degree angle, here's the biggest, fattest spider I ever saw in my life giving me dirty looks and descending fast. I grabbed the thick piece of silk he or she had descended on, which made the spider real mad at me in particular, so I grabbed it once again and tossed the line to the side, and the spider followed. Whew! close call. You never know what kind of monster spider will go after you, and I will consider walking without destroying the spider's tree habitat from now on. Those little wildflowers in the wild woods are a magnet to me, and no less precious today than their predecessors in my memory. They were just ... magic. And beautiful.
> 
> So I got every part of the yard mowed that needed mowing, then all afternoon spent time on the Kubota with its 60" hay cutter, mowing around the fence lines, and through places where one might like to walk if so inclined. There were some really pretty lily-like flowers on branches rather than spikes like real lilies. They were all purple and so lovely going around the outside of the lake. It's only 14 acres but has 8 different worlds on it.
> ...



Eeeewww!!  Another good reason to live in Alaska.  The largest spiders I've seen here are a decent size of less than 1/2", mostly. Well daddy longlegs are bigger because of their legs but they are too small to do any damage to people...other than creeping you out if they walk across your face while you're sleeping...  Yup, you can keep your ginourmous spiders.
Another glorious day dawns here.  We've been losing around 6 minutes of daylight daily so we have actual night time now.  And so the seasons roll inexorably on in the way are wont to.  We've been warned it might rain, but it's not looking too promising right now.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 11, 2019)

beautress said:


> A terrifying spider episode (sorry so long in the telling) ​
> Spent the morning on the zero turn and the afternoon on the tractor. And when I went to the remote back area that is a triangular wedge next to one of the creeks that flank the place on each side--anyway, I got stuck in the wedge. A huge ropelike vine-tree must've fallen or whatever vine trees do, I'm not certain, anyway, it got snaggled in the upper part of the canopy, which twisted the tractor into going down position, so in panic, I turned the key to off, and it stopped. When it stopped, something was sticking me in the back. Several dead trees were nearby, and the little maneuver I unwittingly did jerked a huge leafless limb with stiff points where small branches used to be. I spent 10 minutes trying to free myself from this awful situation, and being pitch dark in bright daylight is why I think the creek bed flanks a quasi-jungle with plants horrific. Of course, the meadow end of the wedge has amazing small wildflowers from February to October, because the shade keeps things cooler there than out in the 100-degree Farenheit open pastures on a hot afternoon. Anyhow, I got unwoven in about 10 minutes, then had to figure how to get the tractor that was now stuck between two quite firm trees that weren't there 2 years ago, or were so small I didn't notice them. I have no idea how the 3" diameter vine tree got there, because it wasn't there, either the last time I visited the wedge. One problem I encountered was that the neighbor had routed his part of the floodplain into two runnoff areas that broached the wedge area on the north fenceline, and some of the land next to the creek bottom had sunk, which is why the tractor slipped. And it was 6 feet lower in the two areas than it was in the meadowed area. The pine tree that had been 4 ft. high was now at least 30, and it was looking sickly with reddish patches like the other pines I lost during the drought of 2011. I just couldn't get out of there fast enough when suddenly!!! a 3" dark spider with horizontal uneven stripes parachuted down directly in front of me when I was trying to get uphill and out of the spring sink area, so in addition to a little panic from travelling uphill on a forty-five degree angle, here's the biggest, fattest spider I ever saw in my life giving me dirty looks and descending fast. I grabbed the thick piece of silk he or she had descended on, which made the spider real mad at me in particular, so I grabbed it once again and tossed the line to the side, and the spider followed. Whew! close call. You never know what kind of monster spider will go after you, and I will consider walking without destroying the spider's tree habitat from now on. Those little wildflowers in the wild woods are a magnet to me, and no less precious today than their predecessors in my memory. They were just ... magic. And beautiful.
> 
> So I got every part of the yard mowed that needed mowing, then all afternoon spent time on the Kubota with its 60" hay cutter, mowing around the fence lines, and through places where one might like to walk if so inclined. There were some really pretty lily-like flowers on branches rather than spikes like real lilies. They were all purple and so lovely going around the outside of the lake. It's only 14 acres but has 8 different worlds on it.
> ...



I believe the only spiders seriously dangerous to humans at least in the continguous 48 states are the brown recluse and the black widow, both small spiders.  All others have mouths too small to harm humans--the grand daddy longlegs for instance are deadly poisonous but cannot harm humans, even babies, because their mouth is too small to penetrate human skin.  They are deadly to other spiders especially and small insects though.  if you have a lot of grand daddy longlegs, you won't need to worry about any other spiders being around.  The tarantula looks vicious but they have to be really provoked or frightened to bite and their bite, while not harmless, is not deadly and easily treated with soap and water and a cold compress to take down any swelling.  It rarely needs any kind of professional medical attention.

Evenso, I would not have wanted your spider coming at me either.  Maybe he wouldn't hurt me but he likely could cause me to hurt myself.    Did you get your tractor unstuck?


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 11, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > A terrifying spider episode (sorry so long in the telling) ​
> ...



We also get encouraging weather reports that it could rain, but for several days now nothing despite us being in the heart of monsoon season.  The fear is that it is going to be mostly a bust for New Mexico this year.  Looked like eastern Arizona, including Peach's part of the world got some rain yesterday though.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 11, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > A terrifying spider episode (sorry so long in the telling) ​
> ...


How about scorpions?  I've read that some of those can be deadly to humans.  Don't you guys have scorpions there?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 11, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



Every season that passes with inadequate rain/snowfall means a significant increase in fire danger the following summer.  Since I live in the woods, it makes me a little nervous, especially since the townies love to come out and have their bonfires in the nearby gravel lot.  They think that building a fire there will prevent wildfires spreading but those embers can travel miles on a even a slight wind.  We also have to take into consideration that about half of the spruce in this part of Alaska is beetle-killed, so they are standing torches.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 11, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


Out of the 25 species of scorpions only the Bark Scorpion is venomous and a danger to humans, they're mostly found in Arizona and Southwest New Mexico.  No one has died from one of their stings in over 40 years.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 11, 2019)

We have large spiders and insects creeping in from abroad due to climate change. The only poisonous thing we had before was an adder (a snake) and in my 73 years I have never seen one.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 11, 2019)

No real threat from spiders here in the upper Ohio River valley.  Copperheads are our only indigenous venomous snake.

As for spiders, the notorious barking wall spider would cause giggles whenever someone broke wind during the Boy Scout meetings.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 11, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > A terrifying spider episode (sorry so long in the telling) ​
> ...



It seems the daddy long legs being extremely venomous is a myth: Are Daddy Longlegs Really the Most Venomous Spiders In the World?
Is a Daddy Longlegs a Danger to Humans?

I didn't recall ever hearing that particular claim before, so I looked it up.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 11, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



As I understand it, all scorpions are venomous, but in the US, only the Bark scorpion has a venom which is dangerous to humans.  That may be what you were saying, I just wasn't entirely sure.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 11, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Yeah, I guess I can't be perfect ALL the time............


----------



## beautress (Aug 11, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > A terrifying spider episode (sorry so long in the telling) ​
> ...


Yes, I got it unstuck, made my goal of seeing the wildflower area in full bloom (I love tiny wild scraggly blooms as well as monster roses and fields of Black-eyed Susans or Bluebonnets), and then returned to carefully get back in the now-unfamiliar sinks area which looked altogether different going back uphill out of two consecutive 6-foot sinks, but this time I didn't have to spend 10 minutes with an annoying stiff limb poking me in the back as I tried to remain calm when the spider scared the devil outta me. 

I sent up a little prayer that the big spider was okay. After all, I destroyed his rope tree habitat, most likely, and it only follows that he or she was angry about that enough to throw me his or her certain evil eye. Oh, and there was a white and black big spider out front one year, and when I looked him up, indeed he was related to spiders that looked close like him and was poisonous with a liquefying property of some kind just short of being a flesh-eating bacteria since it was located to the immediate area of the bite. It, too was black, except its stripes were white, not yellow drab, and it wasn't near the size of my behemoth ghoul that wanted to send me a pain message in the worst way. I have a hunch getting bit by that one would've sent me to the ER. So I apologized, and he went along with the toss to the left side of the tractor and my hotfooting the tractor accelerator to get as far away from the sinks as possible. The back door of my house has a shower, and I was in it getting the worry of spiders, fleas, mites, and things that go bump in the night offa my skin in less than a minute of coming indoors. 9 hours on a tractor is a long time, and this happened during the latter part of the 9th hour.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 11, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



I believe there is only one potentially deadly scorpion in the USA and that is the Bark Scorption that occasionally is found in desert areas of New Mexico but its habitat is mostly desert areas of Arizona, Utah, and Nevada.  But we do have lots of scorpions, just most of them while they sting like crazy are not lethal.

Edit:  And I now see I should have read the threa today before making this post.


----------



## beautress (Aug 11, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I looked up "Bark scorpion," because a pinkish colored one, almost invisible due to its transluscent bit me after I unwittingly and unseeingly stepped on him. It hurt like crazy, and I had a very bad sick stomach all night long, and its bite may have killed it by what I read. Young scorpions are very potent, and this one wasn't quite mature enough to hold back (or go for the gold). I bet a lot of people survive them, but the sore was there for almost 2 weeks. It healed well, though. But I did my share of sitting for a couple of days. That was about 10 years ago. lol
Unforgettable! My anathema matched some of the more transluscent "bark Scorpions" I found pictures of online:






I yelled. Haven't seen one around my house since then. Think he came in an upstairs window. That window has never been opened since. ​


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 11, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> No real threat from spiders here in the upper Ohio River valley.  Copperheads are our only indigenous venomous snake.
> 
> As for spiders, the notorious barking wall spider would cause giggles whenever someone broke wind during the Boy Scout meetings.


We have a version of that called an Arctic Barking Spider.  It frequents campfires, must be seeking the warmth.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 11, 2019)

beautress said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


You can keep all your scorpions, too!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 11, 2019)

Still no sign of rain, not even a wisp of cloud.  The wind is picking up, though, and maybe some rain will come down off the mountain.
I got a lot of those little, nagging jobs done today.  Fixed the gates on the girls' goat pen.  Moved some kennel panels up from the boys' pen.  Re-wired the solar power so I can keep the 12V fan in my composting toilet working (pretty rank if you don't keep the ventilation going).  Finished loading the trailer for a run to the landfill, clearing out a bunch of debris.  I'll be heading to town to dump the load and do a few errands around town.  Gotta pay a few of the partner's bills.  Maybe eat breakfast at our regular watering hole...
Burn another day, I guess.


----------



## beautress (Aug 11, 2019)

Gotta choose  songs for karaoke Tues. We do one if everyone shows, 2 if half show up, and if just 5 - 8 of us show up, 3 or 4.

Let the River Run by Carly Simon is almost ready (almost)
Banana Boat sung by Harry Bellafonte is almost ready (pretty close)
A Whiter Shade of Pale ( Procol Harum) is not ready, but I wanna sometime...
I can't Smile without you (Barry Manilow) ready but not emotionally ready for that one... yet.
Straight Shooter by the Mamas and the Papas is just about there.
Could sing Toto's Africa again, but it's hard to change every she and her to he and his. Oh, well.
I'd give anything to sing Rhiannon, but while I was listening to the music, I didn't pay any attention to the words, so that's going to take at least one more week... or two... maybe four(?)
If I get busy with a quilt, I could always sing Shambala (3 dog nite) because it's so perfect with small yodels no one else does in our group. Haven't used it in a year, just about, but for a while it was often as every other month. I just got burnt out on that song 
If there's too much moody music being sung one night, I throw in some laughter when possible with one of my favorite cut-up songs, "Don't worrry, be happy" by Bobby McFerrin, and ham it up kind of like what was done on my favorite video of it, and if you haven't heard this version, get ready to laugh your butt off:


Decisions, decisions.​Hope everybody has a great evening.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Aug 12, 2019)

Well I was trying to find some info on spiders to add......but just looking at all the pictures gave me the heeby jeebies like they were all crawling on me....so I had to give that up. Sorry Beautress  


But on a more positive note......I did mange to get another pic of the Mama & babies. Unfortunately I'm a lousy photographer.


----------



## beautress (Aug 12, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Well I was trying to find some info on spiders to add......but just looking at all the pictures gave me the heeby jeebies like they were all crawling on me....so I had to give that up. Sorry Beautress
> 
> 
> But on a more positive note......I did mange to get another pic of the Mama & babies. Unfortunately I'm a lousy photographer.
> ...


CUTE CITY, JustAnother! Sorry for being such a wussie the other day about that monster spider, but it looked determined to get me good, and I was all tangled up with my huge tractor in the sinks with an orange-colored flesh rope 3" in diameter that was the large rope hanging low enough to wrap around the tractor that was spinning out of control going down into the creek bed that likely was 2' of mud waiting to sink the monster tires on my tractor, and I wanted none of it. Before someone could pull it out of the muck, they'd have to put several tons of shale to boost up the level of the soil from the 2 sink areas that had formed in this wet year, which started in 2018 and just didn't stop raining on my property. I guess that's what I get for praying for rain to revive the tall pines in the piney woods region I've grown to love so well on account of the lake out back that sports a pair of great white egrets that were once an endangered species. That may not go away, I'm not certain.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 12, 2019)

For justanothernut. I worked on your picture but I cannot sharpen it more as I do not have photoshop installed on this computer, so it is still out of focus.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Aug 12, 2019)

beautress said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Well I was trying to find some info on spiders to add......but just looking at all the pictures gave me the heeby jeebies like they were all crawling on me....so I had to give that up. Sorry Beautress
> ...



No need to be sorry. You probably handled the situation better than I would have. I do NOT like spiders & snakes and have been known to do some pretty bizarre moves to get out of their paths. And a whole lot of screaming & whooping & hollering


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 12, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



Interesting.  I probably stand corrected though I have been around daddy longlegs all my life, played with them as a kid, and was never ever bitten by one.  Up on the mountain they were everywhere, but we never saw any other spider.  Maybe they aren't as poisonous as I thought to other spiders?  But this extensive article by Livescience seems to contradict itself that they 1) are not not venemous but 2) kill spiders caught in their webs with a deadly bite?   Who knows.  At any rate I do not fear them.
Daddy Longlegs: Spiders & Other Critters | Live Science

I do give the scorpions and vinegaroons a wide berth and prefer not to live with any spiders or other insects in the house regardless of how harmless.   The only bad snakes we have are numerous types of rattlesnakes.  Lots and lots of good snakes too.  The western coral snake, venomous, is found only in the southwestern tip of New Mexico and southeastern Arizona.  No water moccasins or copperheads in New Mexico that I know of.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Aug 12, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> For justanothernut. I worked on your picture but I cannot sharpen it more as I do not have photoshop installed on this computer, so it is still out of focus.
> 
> View attachment 274034



But you did bring it in closer and is easier to see them. Thank you.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Aug 12, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



You have to keep in mind there there are daddy long legs that are not spiders, and daddy long legs that are.  The spiders are venomous apparently, although not really harmful to humans.  The non-spiders are not venomous.

So harvestmen = not spiders = not venomous.  




These are what I think of when I think daddy long legs.

Cellar spiders = spiders = venomous but not dangerous to humans.




I did not realize these were also called daddy long legs.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 12, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Interesting.  I probably stand corrected though I have been around daddy longlegs all my life, played with them as a kid, and was never ever bitten by one.  Up on the mountain they were everywhere, but we never saw any other spider.  Maybe they aren't as poisonous as I thought to other spiders?  But this extensive article by Livescience seems to contradict itself that they 1) are not not venemous but 2) kill spiders caught in their webs with a deadly bite?   Who knows.  At any rate I do not fear them.
> Daddy Longlegs: Spiders & Other Critters | Live Science
> 
> I do give the scorpions and vinegaroons a wide berth and prefer not to live with any spiders or other insects in the house regardless of how harmless.   The only bad snakes we have are numerous types of rattlesnakes.  Lots and lots of good snakes too.  The western coral snake, venomous, is found only in the southwestern tip of New Mexico and southeastern Arizona.  No water moccasins or copperheads in New Mexico that I know of.



Their fangs are not long enough to penetrate human skin.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 12, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Sorry about the fuzziness. Hands shake now sometimes especially when in flareup mode. They weren't shaking when I painted these last night but they ae now. Hence...fuzzy pic.



Probably couldn't trust me to number the back in paint.  Too bad you can't lithograph rocks.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 12, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting.  I probably stand corrected though I have been around daddy longlegs all my life, played with them as a kid, and was never ever bitten by one.  Up on the mountain they were everywhere, but we never saw any other spider.  Maybe they aren't as poisonous as I thought to other spiders?  But this extensive article by Livescience seems to contradict itself that they 1) are not not venemous but 2) kill spiders caught in their webs with a deadly bite?   Who knows.  At any rate I do not fear them.
> ...



Well as Montro's research showed, one of the critters called daddy longlegs actually can bite a person but it isn't harmful.  I don't think the round bodied ones that are common around here can even bite.  At least I've never heard of one biting a person.  But they sure do clear out  a lot of other critters we don't want hanging around.  I don't know if it is true but I've been told for like forever that if you have a number of daddy longlegs in the house you don't have to worry about poisonous spiders.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 12, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Well I was trying to find some info on spiders to add......but just looking at all the pictures gave me the heeby jeebies like they were all crawling on me....so I had to give that up. Sorry Beautress
> 
> 
> But on a more positive note......I did mange to get another pic of the Mama & babies. Unfortunately I'm a lousy photographer.
> ...



So will those chicks become hens or fried chicken?


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Aug 12, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Well I was trying to find some info on spiders to add......but just looking at all the pictures gave me the heeby jeebies like they were all crawling on me....so I had to give that up. Sorry Beautress
> ...



That depends...….if they all are really hens, then will probably stay hens....but if the chick sexer at the hatchery made a mistake and any of them turn out to be roosters....fried chicken. 

Unless of course they get too aggressive or other problem behavior, even hens taste good


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 12, 2019)

beautress said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Well I was trying to find some info on spiders to add......but just looking at all the pictures gave me the heeby jeebies like they were all crawling on me....so I had to give that up. Sorry Beautress
> ...


No need to apologize.  I'm a great, huge wussie when it comes to spiders, too.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 13, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Spiders were common dwellers in my cabin when I was only a part-time resident.  They did keep the fly population under control.  But as soon as I, and my feline companions, moved in full-time, spiders pretty much disappeared.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 13, 2019)

Still not a cloud in the sky.  It did cool down this evening.  I was out until almost 6 pm trying to get things done, making calls, etc.  At least we got the short-term disability through for my partner but it looks like we'll have to renew our request every month.  Every little bit helps.  We found out the reason why there was no disability insurance for one car note was that the finance company doesn't offer it for buyers over 64 years old.  
I'm planning on going back to work Wednesday.  I confess, I have very rarely been less alone but more lonely than I have been since this odyssey with the partner has begun.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 13, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition and for positive trend to continue.
Seagal and Mr. Seagal.
Peach for healing
Beautress for wellness
Kat for wellness
Mrs. Ringel05 for good results and comfort with new meds.
Gallantwarrior for strength, patience, healing, comfort in his challenge with caring for Rod and Rod's healing.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so that those who have been away can find their way back.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 14, 2019)

Hey!  How's everyone doing?  Been busy and when I've been on the USMB been de-stressing in the FZ......... 
The wife had a rough week but is doing much better, still not much in the way of energy but has helped unbox books and place them on the bookshelves.  
I was trying to build a new desktop but ran into a couple of problems so it's been put aside for now.  Was doing that and a couple of other computer related things that have been extremely frustrating in between reorganizing the "storage room" (extra bedroom), unboxing and putting things away or setting them aside to get rid of.  Had a large, overstuffed chair and ottoman and a motorized recliner picked up, we donated them, too big for this house.  Of course in between all of this comes the cleaning, sweeping, mopping, dusting, cooking, dishes and laundry......, and occasional sleeping........
A house husband's work is never done........ 
Tomorrow is errand day, the rental deposit check showed up today so off to the bank tomorrow, need more coffee so that's a stop at World Market, have some items I didn't use when we put down the floor, hope Lumber Liquidators will take them back and refund my money.  Finally have to stop at Super Wally World.
Right now I have the swamp cooler on and the wife is wrapped up in a blanket, I'm just comfortable........


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 14, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Hey!  How's everyone doing?  Been busy and when I've been on the USMB been de-stressing in the FZ.........
> The wife had a rough week but is doing much better, still not much in the way of energy but has helped unbox books and place them on the bookshelves.
> I was trying to build a new desktop but ran into a couple of problems so it's been put aside for now.  Was doing that and a couple of other computer related things that have been extremely frustrating in between reorganizing the "storage room" (extra bedroom), unboxing and putting things away or setting them aside to get rid of.  Had a large, overstuffed chair and ottoman and a motorized recliner picked up, we donated them, too big for this house.  Of course in between all of this comes the cleaning, sweeping, mopping, dusting, cooking, dishes and laundry......, and occasional sleeping........
> A house husband's work is never done........
> ...



You are building a new desktop ? I used to build mine but there have been so many changes in the compatibility of boards I had my last one build for me. It only cost £60 labour charge, and that included installing windows and its updates. So it was worth the money. That was a couple of years ago ,and my computer is now too slow to run the latest PC games, but I am not going to have a new one built until this one goes catastrophically wrong. That is to say if it develops faults that would cost a lot to repair. It is fast enough to stream videos from the  Internet. and there are not many games for PC around. Gamers have moved over to consoles like PlayStation and xbox.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 14, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey!  How's everyone doing?  Been busy and when I've been on the USMB been de-stressing in the FZ.........
> ...


PC gamers make up the largest slice of the gamer pie by a loooooong shot with about 1.2 billion world wide.  Console gamers only comprise a mere 638 million.  Mobile devices (smartphones and pads) are expected to take over the global games market in 2020.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 14, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Pfft, mobile games.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 14, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Hey!  How's everyone doing?  Been busy and when I've been on the USMB been de-stressing in the FZ.........
> The wife had a rough week but is doing much better, still not much in the way of energy but has helped unbox books and place them on the bookshelves.
> I was trying to build a new desktop but ran into a couple of problems so it's been put aside for now.  Was doing that and a couple of other computer related things that have been extremely frustrating in between reorganizing the "storage room" (extra bedroom), unboxing and putting things away or setting them aside to get rid of.  Had a large, overstuffed chair and ottoman and a motorized recliner picked up, we donated them, too big for this house.  Of course in between all of this comes the cleaning, sweeping, mopping, dusting, cooking, dishes and laundry......, and occasional sleeping........
> A house husband's work is never done........
> ...



Bitching hat on. . . .

My week this week has been at doctor's offices--three days in a row.  All appointments for other people who could not drive themselves.  Monday - 3 hours waiting at the osteoporosis center - required some time for procedures but mostly just waiting to be called for procedures or time with the doctor.   Tuesday - six hours (including driving time) - for a 10-minute visit with a cardiologist that was not at all necessary.  And today 3 hours at the eye doctor for evaluation and an injection.

I\m ready to return to leeches and witch doctors.  At least you didn't have to wait for an appointment.

Bitching hat off. . .

I'm good.   I'm okay.  Hombre is hungry.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 14, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Hey!  How's everyone doing?  Been busy and when I've been on the USMB been de-stressing in the FZ.........
> The wife had a rough week but is doing much better, still not much in the way of energy but has helped unbox books and place them on the bookshelves.
> I was trying to build a new desktop but ran into a couple of problems so it's been put aside for now.  Was doing that and a couple of other computer related things that have been extremely frustrating in between reorganizing the "storage room" (extra bedroom), unboxing and putting things away or setting them aside to get rid of.  Had a large, overstuffed chair and ottoman and a motorized recliner picked up, we donated them, too big for this house.  Of course in between all of this comes the cleaning, sweeping, mopping, dusting, cooking, dishes and laundry......, and occasional sleeping........
> A house husband's work is never done........
> ...



Have the side effects from the new med been tolerable for her?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 14, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey!  How's everyone doing?  Been busy and when I've been on the USMB been de-stressing in the FZ.........
> ...


I am certainly familiar with your complaints and fully sympathize.  Sometimes our dedication to others comes across as pretty thankless and our generosity eats into the time we need for other things.  Next week, three appointments in two days for the partner.  At least my brother will be arriving Saturday to give me a hand and someone over the age of three to converse with.  Scrabble!  I'll have someone to play Scrabble with.  'Course, my brother let me know that he cheats.  He'll have to get past my cheat-detection spidey senses.
It's overcast today but only slightly cooler.  It doesn't matter, I've got to get the house cleaned.  It looks like paper explosion has gone off and I need to be methodical in order to get everything in good order.  Back to work tonight, we'll see how that works out.  Guess I'd better get back to work, but I'm stopping by once in a while.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 14, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Hey!  How's everyone doing?  Been busy and when I've been on the USMB been de-stressing in the FZ.........
> The wife had a rough week but is doing much better, still not much in the way of energy but has helped unbox books and place them on the bookshelves.
> I was trying to build a new desktop but ran into a couple of problems so it's been put aside for now.  Was doing that and a couple of other computer related things that have been extremely frustrating in between reorganizing the "storage room" (extra bedroom), unboxing and putting things away or setting them aside to get rid of.  Had a large, overstuffed chair and ottoman and a motorized recliner picked up, we donated them, too big for this house.  Of course in between all of this comes the cleaning, sweeping, mopping, dusting, cooking, dishes and laundry......, and occasional sleeping........
> A house husband's work is never done........
> ...


Oooopps!  Missed this one.  It would seem your wife might be doing better if she was able to help a little.  Maybe these new meds will be the ticket to help her get better?


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 14, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey!  How's everyone doing?  Been busy and when I've been on the USMB been de-stressing in the FZ.........
> ...


Getting better thought the first week was a week from hell.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 14, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I pray for the day that the treatment isn't worse than the disease.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 14, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I used to have some great games on my PC... I miss them...


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 14, 2019)

SFC Ollie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


I have some great old games that stopped working when Microsoft went to Win 7.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Aug 15, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Hey!  How's everyone doing?  Been busy and when I've been on the USMB been de-stressing in the FZ.........
> The wife had a rough week but is doing much better, still not much in the way of energy but has helped unbox books and place them on the bookshelves.
> I was trying to build a new desktop but ran into a couple of problems so it's been put aside for now.  Was doing that and a couple of other computer related things that have been extremely frustrating in between reorganizing the "storage room" (extra bedroom), unboxing and putting things away or setting them aside to get rid of.  Had a large, overstuffed chair and ottoman and a motorized recliner picked up, we donated them, too big for this house.  Of course in between all of this comes the cleaning, sweeping, mopping, dusting, cooking, dishes and laundry......, and occasional sleeping........
> A house husband's work is never done........
> ...




Aren't these current treatments 'platinum based'.....where the hair falls out & makes ya sick? Kinda sounds like it. If so, how many does she have left to get?? I think that type of chemo, only 6 treatments are allowed. At that point either your treatment is over, or they change to a 'maintainance' chemo. Will she be getting that type as well?


(sorry if you've posted this and I missed it)


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 15, 2019)

SFC Ollie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Me too.  i still have Civilization and Rise of Nations on my computer, Zuma, and Hoyle card games and Hoyle Casino, but the pickings are really slim any more.  The games writers are now focued on smart phones, Xbox and such.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 15, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey!  How's everyone doing?  Been busy and when I've been on the USMB been de-stressing in the FZ.........
> ...


This is her third different chemo since December with a few missed weeks in between.  The first was two different chemo drugs and she lost ALL her hair within a couple of cycles, when they changed to another chemo her hair started growing back, now she looks 'butch".......


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Aug 15, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



How long does she have to have chemo then? Indefinately?


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 15, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


We'll have to see, right now the one she's on really isn't considered chemo, it's targeted towards the renal system.  With masses in three different areas and a new one on her liver this is going to be a tough haul for her.  If we can get the renal masses to stop or even shrink then they can do targeted radiation on the remainder.  If not.........


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 15, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Mostly I play "Age of Empires"...


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 15, 2019)

SFC Ollie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


My old favorites were Blitzkrieg I & II

I have an old pre-XP game called Operation Blockade that amazingly still works on Win 10.........

This is the start of the game, as the game progresses your weapons get better......., so does the enemy's.........


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 15, 2019)

Links - The Challenge Of Golf ...

I believe the year was 1990 and a friend gave me the game above on a





I was not and still am not all that computer savvy... I slipped the disc in and poof something happened... Now there was no external way to play the game, only the keyboard... Well I am catching on just a little and punching keys and holding down the space bar just having a jolly old time... Graphics are for the time period are a 5 out of a scale of 10... All of a sudden the damn thing blurts out* "Look like you hit the tree, Jim"*...  I wet myself... My name is Jim... I wanted to know how in the hell this damn game knew my name... It took a little while and some detective work to solve the mystery...
Jim Nantz worked for CBS Sports and done the color commentary for PGA coverage and he announced the Masters also...





I really enjoyed that game and played it for several years but finally lost it during the shameful years of Windows Vista...

Please don't tell anyone my name is Jim, after all this is the interweb...


----------



## beautress (Aug 16, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Prayers up for you, Mrs. Ringel and your extended family.


----------



## beautress (Aug 16, 2019)

Ridgerunner, that's a attractive rendition of a golf course on your game.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 16, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition and for positive trend to continue.
Seagal and Mr. Seagal.
Peach for healing
Beautress for wellness
Kat for wellness
Mrs. Ringel05 for good results and comfort with new meds.
Gallantwarrior for strength, patience, healing, comfort in his challenge with caring for Rod and Rod's healing.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so that those who have been away can find their way back.


----------



## beautress (Aug 16, 2019)

It's melon season in the Pineywoods/Prairie of Walker County
Leaving some of the bounty for you guys. Hope you have a stellar day. 



​


----------



## beautress (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## beautress (Aug 16, 2019)

​


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 16, 2019)

beautress said:


> It's melon season in the Pineywoods/Prairie of Walker County
> Leaving some of the bounty for you guys. Hope you have a stellar day.
> 
> 
> ...


Melon season?


Yup, looks like it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 16, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > It's melon season in the Pineywoods/Prairie of Walker County
> ...



Okay that's  bad.  Funny.  But bad.  

I do love watermelon though.  One of my favorite summer things.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 16, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > It's melon season in the Pineywoods/Prairie of Walker County
> ...


Yup!  Those certainly are nice melons.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 16, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


What's bad about a woman holding two watermelons?


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 16, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...







\


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 16, 2019)

Summer is waning.  I know it's still mid August, but the nights are cooler, the mornings are cooler, back to school season is at high tide, the last county fairs are up and running with the big Canfield Fair going off on Labor Day.

Sweet corn is at its height and it was a bumper crop.  The rain this summer and the resulting lack of clear, hot days has put a finger in the eye of home gardners so far as their tomatoes go.  Usually by this point in the summer, you cannot visit a friend with a vegetable garden without carrying away a big brown paper bag of tomatoes, peppers, cucumbers and zucchini.  Low yields means fewer vegetables to get rid of.

On our evening walk in Thompson Park Daisy the Mutt and I watched the preparations for the East Liverpool's Got Talent festival.  It's due to kick off tomorrow with food, craft vendors and local musical acts.  

Now, they call it East Liverpool's Got Talent.  I am waiting for evidence of that statement.  You could go to the park and sit and listen to the performers and think to yourself 'why?'.  High school band members get together and decide what tunes they want to perform, but forget to practice.  Grizzled old men perch on a stool with a banjo or guitar and scratch out Merle Haggard covers.  A local girls dance group gets all gussied up and twirl barons, waggle flags and step a half beat behind their music.

But everybody has a good time, no one gets hurt and the funnel cakes are drenched in powdered sugar, so life is good at the ebb of summer.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 16, 2019)

One of the best character actors who was on the screen, and had the best eye roll as is well noted in this photo...


----------



## beautress (Aug 17, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


It's the black nail polish, Ringel.


----------



## Oddball (Aug 17, 2019)

Saturday morning!

Daffy Duck plays a gumshoe, hilarity ensues.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 17, 2019)

beautress said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


There's nail polish on the watermelons??!!


----------



## beautress (Aug 17, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Only if the lady with large melons sinks her claws into them. 

And you need to be kind to me today. I spilled my whole cup of java onto my box of open threads while I was crocheting a potholder, reading a USMB super silly thread, and failing to notice what Miss Picallo (meow) did to the order on my computer table last night. And I'm havin' myself a little Java deprivation fit right now. George of the Jungle (Brendan Frasier) describes Java deprivation best, imho:

​


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 17, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


You did better than I did, I didn't even see the nails.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 17, 2019)

beautress said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



They don't give us a button suitable for acknowledging that you both made us laugh but also understanding the real frustration and sometimes pain when something like that happens.  We need a   button.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 17, 2019)

beautress said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


----------



## beautress (Aug 17, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Yes we do. All I could find online were the following:





























Didn't we used to have an artist around here who could fix anything with the snap of his fingers? I know we did, but haven't seen him in a spell unless he's using a different _nom de plume_ and avatar.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## beautress (Aug 17, 2019)

peach174 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## Gracie (Aug 17, 2019)

I hate watermelon. Ewww ewww ewww.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 17, 2019)

Gracie said:


> I hate watermelon. Ewww ewww ewww.



It's okay.  I'm very open minded and forgiving.  We can still be friends.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 17, 2019)

Gracie said:


> I hate watermelon. Ewww ewww ewww.



Wow! I don't believe I have ever encountered anyone who did not like watermelon...
I thought everyone liked watermelon...


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Aug 17, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I hate watermelon. Ewww ewww ewww.
> ...



I had never known anyone to not like watermelon either...….until I had kids. I don't think they really dislike it, but they don't eat it....if that makes any sense


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 17, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> I had never known anyone to not like watermelon either...….until I had kids. I don't think they really dislike it, but they don't eat it....if that makes any sense



I helped raise 2 of them (kids not watermelons) and both were sharp as a tack, but lots of times they never made any sense...


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 18, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



This kid did.  I loved, loved, loved it as far back as I can remember.  But I still want that taste of Texas sweets that grew in the sandy soil of southeastern New Mexico and the Texas high plains that I remember back then.  I have never found any that compared anywhere else.  I still like it regardless, but those melons were really special.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 18, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I hate watermelon. Ewww ewww ewww.
> ...



I found out not that long ago that my mother does not like watermelon, and I had about the same reaction.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Aug 18, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...



 Me too, (loving watermelon)

Around here the infamous melon to be had is/was Hermiston from Oregon, though I think it was more about the place it was grown than variety, but not 100% sure on that.  Those melons were HUGE and so sweet & juicy

I believe you can still get them, but somehow don't taste the same...…


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 18, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



Unfortunately as we age, we lose taste buds, so many things don't taste as magically wonderful to us now as they did when we were kids and young adults.  The plus side is that we enjoy flavors now that were too strong or displeasing to us as kids.  I always liked to think that fewer taste buds were God's way of encouraging us to eat less as our metabolism slows down with aging.  But I think he could have left a few things like watermelon out of that equation.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 18, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Bitching hat on. . . .
> 
> My week this week has been at doctor's offices--three days in a row.  All appointments for other people who could not drive themselves.  Monday - 3 hours waiting at the osteoporosis center - required some time for procedures but mostly just waiting to be called for procedures or time with the doctor.   Tuesday - six hours (including driving time) - for a 10-minute visit with a cardiologist that was not at all necessary.  And today 3 hours at the eye doctor for evaluation and an injection.
> 
> ...









IS HE HUNGRY NOW?


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 18, 2019)

beautress said:


>



Those look like external use only watermelon....


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 18, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Bitching hat on. . . .
> ...



No.  But really.  You don't EAT the leeches for medicinal purposes.  They probably are a good source of protein though.  eeeew


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 18, 2019)

So I received a mailer Friday morning from one of the local Ford dealers offering me an insane deal on a 2019 Ford Escape SE.  I had to call them to see if it was real... The mailer basically said I could get a new escape for about half the price... I asked the sales manager how true it was.. he laughed and said about 50% true... Everyone can't qualify for some of the discounts... Now I had planned on trading in my 2013 Escape sometime next spring... But decided to listen to their offer in person... So I listened, questioned, listened and questioned. Looked at an SEL and a Titanium. Went back to the SE... Couldn't get one with built in navigation but I have a garmin. Listened some more. questioned some more. Went back to the lot to look at the SE again. Didn't like the color. Looked at another SE. Listened some more... Made an offer... Paid $6000 less than MSRP after taxes....
I now have a 2019 Ford Escape SE... I'm happy.... So far....


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 18, 2019)

SFC Ollie said:


> So I received a mailer Friday morning from one of the local Ford dealers offering me an insane deal on a 2019 Ford Escape SE.  I had to call them to see if it was real... The mailer basically said I could get a new escape for about half the price... I asked the sales manager how true it was.. he laughed and said about 50% true... Everyone can't qualify for some of the discounts... Now I had planned on trading in my 2013 Escape sometime next spring... But decided to listen to their offer in person... So I listened, questioned, listened and questioned. Looked at an SEL and a Titanium. Went back to the SE... Couldn't get one with built in navigation but I have a garmin. Listened some more. questioned some more. Went back to the lot to look at the SE again. Didn't like the color. Looked at another SE. Listened some more... Made an offer... Paid $6000 less than MSRP after taxes....
> I now have a 2019 Ford Escape SE... I'm happy.... So far....



Lucky you!  The next time you decide to drive it to see Mary in Arizona, please holler when you come through Albuquerque.  If the logistics and schedule allow for it, we'd love to have lunch or dinner or whatever.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 18, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > So I received a mailer Friday morning from one of the local Ford dealers offering me an insane deal on a 2019 Ford Escape SE.  I had to call them to see if it was real... The mailer basically said I could get a new escape for about half the price... I asked the sales manager how true it was.. he laughed and said about 50% true... Everyone can't qualify for some of the discounts... Now I had planned on trading in my 2013 Escape sometime next spring... But decided to listen to their offer in person... So I listened, questioned, listened and questioned. Looked at an SEL and a Titanium. Went back to the SE... Couldn't get one with built in navigation but I have a garmin. Listened some more. questioned some more. Went back to the lot to look at the SE again. Didn't like the color. Looked at another SE. Listened some more... Made an offer... Paid $6000 less than MSRP after taxes....
> ...



One never knows what I'll do or when....


----------



## beautress (Aug 19, 2019)

Wish I knew this kittie's secret for sleeping through the night...




Sweet dreams everyone. ​


----------



## Gracie (Aug 19, 2019)

I have always hated watermelon. Even as a kid. Yuck yuck icky yuck!! I can't stand coconut either.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 19, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition and for positive trend to continue.
Seagal and Mr. Seagal.
Peach for healing
Beautress for wellness
Kat for wellness
Mrs. Ringel05 for good results and comfort with new meds.
Gallantwarrior for strength, patience, healing, comfort in his challenge with caring for Rod and Rod's healing.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so that those who have been away can find their way back.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Aug 19, 2019)

Gracie said:


> I have always hated watermelon. Even as a kid. Yuck yuck icky yuck!! I can't stand coconut either.



I don't like coconut, but it's very different from watermelon.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 19, 2019)

Gracie said:


> I hate watermelon. Ewww ewww ewww.


Best way to eat water melon is to cut a small hole in one end and upend a bottle of vodka into the hole.  Let the vodka infuse the water melon, slice and enjoy.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 19, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Before or after they have fed?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 19, 2019)

Been busy.  The brother is helping me get a lot of those pesky little projects out of the way.  My buddy is up here dragging downed trees up for cutting, splitting and stacking.  My partner is bugging the buddy and the brother and I are having a blast.  The weather has gotten tolerable, not so hot.  But the fly in the ointment is the fact that there are two wildfires burning nearby.  And, the wind has changed so we're getting a LOT of smoke.  As usual, I'm monitoring the fires' progress and have an evacuation plan in place, if necessary.
Partner is improving, too.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 19, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I hate watermelon. Ewww ewww ewww.
> ...



Ack, no!  That's a great way to ruin a watermelon.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 19, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I have always hated watermelon. Even as a kid. Yuck yuck icky yuck!! I can't stand coconut either.
> ...



I don't dislike coconut but it is not my choice if there is something to snack on.  I prefer most cakes to German Chocolate or Coconut and forego Coconut cream pie and candy with coconut if there is any other choice.  I do like to cook with coconut oil though.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Aug 19, 2019)

Gracie said:


> I have always hated watermelon. Even as a kid. Yuck yuck icky yuck!! I can't stand coconut either.




I like some things with coconut and raw coconut is good too, though it wears out the jaw chewing it.

Just not on shrimp or other savory foods. We went to Red Lobster a few years ago for the 'all you can eat shrimp'. The  other flavors available were great...then I bit into a coconut shrimp & nearly gagged. It was the first time and the last time I'll ever eat that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 20, 2019)

I think several of us might relate to this.  I sure do:


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 20, 2019)

Anybody not get this?    I guess it is possible that somebody didn't see that movie.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 20, 2019)

And I couldn't resist reposting this one:


A crowded United Airlines flight was canceled. A
single agent was re-booking a long line of inconvenienced travelers.

Suddenly, an angry passenger pushed his way to the desk. He slapped his ticket on the counter and said, "I HAVE to be on this flight and it has to be FIRST CLASS."

The agent replied, "I'm sorry, sir. I'll be happy to try
to help you, but I've got to help these folks first; and then I'm
sure we'll be able to work something out."

The passenger was unimpressed. He asked loudly, so that
the passengers behind him could hear, "DO YOU HAVE ANY IDEA WHO I AM?"

Without hesitating, the agent smiled and grabbed her
public address microphone. "May I have your attention, please?", she began, her voice heard clearly throughout the terminal. "We have a passenger here at Gate 14 WHO DOES NOT KNOW WHO HE IS. If anyone can help him with his identity, please come to Gate 14".

With the folks behind him in line laughing hysterically,
the man glared at the United Airlines agent, gritted his teeth, and said, "F*** You!"

Without flinching, she smiled and said, "I'm sorry sir,
you'll have to get in line for that, too."

Life isn't about how to survive the storm, but how to
dance in the rain...​


----------



## Gracie (Aug 20, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> I think several of us might relate to this.  I sure do:


They forgot one when they did this cartoon.

Google images or info on something you read about in a book that actually grabbed your fancy. For me lately..it's Cornwall, English Manor Houses of the 19th centurty and prior, abbeys.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 20, 2019)

If you can read this,

I am not impressed.

We all know you can read.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## beautress (Aug 20, 2019)

blackhawk said:


> View attachment 275310


What brought this on, Mr. Blackhawk?


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 20, 2019)

beautress said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 275310
> ...


A dog who likes to go everywhere we go.


----------



## beautress (Aug 20, 2019)

Saw 007 around the boards somewhere today. Think he's been real busy lately.


----------



## beautress (Aug 20, 2019)

blackhawk said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


OK.  I've been a little dense lately.


----------



## Mindful (Aug 20, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I think several of us might relate to this.  I sure do:
> ...



Have you been watching Poldark? I know that PBS bought it from the BBC.


----------



## 007 (Aug 20, 2019)

HELLO COFFEE SHOP DENIZENS... I've been busy with much around the property and spending money like a drunken sailor. 

My super Christian son wrote a book that's about to be published so I decided to make a movie. Yeah... I know... WHAT, MAKE A MOVIE? Well I'm not talking AVATAR... ... just some little thing for fun, just to get the hang of it and then maybe try something a little more complicated. I bought a new Sony FDR-AX53 4K video camera, and a new monster DELL desktop computer that will handle the 4K video editing. A couple major purchases but, it's only money and you only live once. 

Bought a drone too, a Holy Stone HS100. Was relatively CHEAP but still a very nice drone. Has all the right features and flies excellent.


----------



## beautress (Aug 20, 2019)

007 said:


> HELLO COFFEE SHOP DENIZENS... I've been busy with much around the property and spending money like a drunken sailor.
> 
> My super Christian son wrote a book that's about to be published so I decided to make a movie. Yeah... I know... WHAT, MAKE A MOVIE? Well I'm not talking AVATAR... ... just some little thing for fun, just to get the hang of it and then maybe try something a little more complicated. I bought a new Sony FDR-AX53 4K video camera, and a new monster DELL desktop computer that will handle the 4K video editing. A couple major purchases but, it's only money and you only live once.
> 
> Bought a drone too, a Holy Stone HS100. Was relatively CHEAP but still a very nice drone. Has all the right features and flies excellent.


Congratulations to Young Mr. 007, and hope his book is a best-seller! Wish him luck from your friends at USMB!


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 21, 2019)

beautress said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



It is a fact though  When Carly the mini doxie or Sally the Shih tzu come to live with us from time to time when their regular human companions are out of town, they both shadow us everywhere we go.  And I especially am not allowed to be in the bathroom by myself.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Aug 21, 2019)

blackhawk said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



Those are called 'Velcro' dogs...…..I got 2 of them. Some days it's  cute. Most days it's rather annoying


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 21, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


I have a cat like that.  He shadows me all over the place and is often inconveniently placed.  I even found him stashed among the hay bales yesterday when I went to feed the goats.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 21, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


Jasper, our oldest cat used to be like that.  Now it's only when he's hungry of wants me to get the shower pan wet........ he likes to lap up the water on the shower pan.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 21, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



Yes, our cats liked to be in the bathroom with us too, especially to sit on the edge of the tub and watch the water.  But again it was rare that any of us were in the bathroom by ourselves, though sometimes they would get bored and leave after awhile.  The dogs don't.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 21, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Jasper's the one who as a kitten would get in the the shower with me just to watch the water go down the drain and get soaked.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 21, 2019)

Or at least I was right until recently.  Now I get a full day's workout every morning putting on my compression socks.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 21, 2019)

I thought I had posted this about an unwelcome visitor to my own personal Coffee Shop
Southern Alabama gets LOTS of rain and this time of year, we have billions of little green tree toads. About 3 AM in the  damp predawn. the sound of their calls can keep you awake. The little devils seem to be able to squeeze through any crack and tend to come in to your house to hand near lights that they know will attract insects. We find then squooshed and dried out in the door jambs, hopping around the kitchen or occasionally, you find yourself sharing the shower with one or 2.

Y'all know I love my coffee and my Keurig is about the easiest way to make a quick cup.
My Keurig has a slight indentation on the left side of the water reservoir so you can get a finger in there to help lift the lid for refilling.
Twice recently, when filling up the tank. I have found a little green froggy happily swimming around in there. I've about convinced myself that frog pee adds something to the coffee.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 21, 2019)

Ernie S. said:


> I thought I had posted this about an unwelcome visitor to my own personal Coffee Shop
> Southern Alabama gets LOTS of rain and this time of year, we have billions of little green tree toads. About 3 AM in the  damp predawn. the sound of their calls can keep you awake. The little devils seem to be able to squeeze through any crack and tend to come in to your house to hand near lights that they know will attract insects. We find then squooshed and dried out in the door jambs, hopping around the kitchen or occasionally, you find yourself sharing the shower with one or 2.
> 
> Y'all know I love my coffee and my Keurig is about the easiest way to make a quick cup.
> ...



And don't you wonder how that little bugger got in there in the first place?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 21, 2019)

Great good morning, All!
Days are getting shorter, we are losing more than five minutes of daylight each day now.  Beautiful days, too, blue and gold like autumn days are here...at least up on our part of the mountain.  If you go a little lower though, the smoke is choking.  With two fires burning locally, and several others burning all over the state, most places are shadowed by wood smoke.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Aug 21, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



IF I can manage to go outside without them.... like to the garden or doing chicken chores or the shed or whatever project I'm working on, or, or, or..... the little one will bark insistently until I come back & open the door. It's almost hysterical when they go running out to see what they missed...….and I go back inside and they realized they've been left behind AGAIN. That's the cute part. 

Then in the evening and I'm inside for the night...….one of them will want out, so I get up & let him out. Just get back to doing what I was doing and here comes the other one, wanting out. Then after they have scouted out the yard, they come back to the door wanting in......one at a time. I swear I need a revolving door that only works for the dogs & not the cat. Of course, when I go somewhere they get all excited and start dancing and barking around the house in the hopes they get to come with. I have learned the hard way to step aside when opening the front door...….cause they charge out full speed oblivious of anything or anyone in their path to the car......including me. Those are the annoying parts. 


When on the rare occasion we all go outside together, they will often play ring-around-the-shed...….the little one chases & barks after the big one, until he steps out of the pathway to hide and watches the little one make a few more trips around without him. That's another cute part....except when in their exuberance for play gets right in front of me. 

Dogs are dangerous to my health sometimes


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 21, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I thought I had posted this about an unwelcome visitor to my own personal Coffee Shop
> ...


They can collapse their bodies down to just about nothing and fit through any narrow slot in your doors. They can come in through your drier vent or under your garage door or through any hole in your floor that allows cables or wires from the basement to your living space. Or maybe they can teleport themselves...


----------



## Gracie (Aug 21, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Nope. Just reading alot of Victoria Holt books


----------



## Gracie (Aug 21, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


You need to get a doggy door. I had those ALL OVER my house at home. They could come and go as they pleased..and so did the cat.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Aug 21, 2019)

Gracie said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



We do have a doggy door that fits in the slider/screen door and can be taken out when needed. But we don't let the cat outside without supervision or we put her in the fenced garden. She could get out if she tried hard enough, but we don't tell her that part. We don't want her to get in the front & hit by a car like her sister did, so we're pretty protective of her.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 21, 2019)

Spent part of the day, before it got too hot, working on emptying out the PackRat in the driveway, made a bit of a dent but still a long way to go.  In between I'm still trying to organize the garage so I can get more stuff in it so I can go through the stuff and start culling.  Putting together three separate piles, donations, yard sale and not a yard sale yard sale........


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 22, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


Best thing about living rural, the cats can come and go as they please except I call them in at night.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 22, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Down here in rural areas cats are coyote food........


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 22, 2019)

007 said:


> HELLO COFFEE SHOP DENIZENS... I've been busy with much around the property and spending money like a drunken sailor.
> 
> My super Christian son wrote a book that's about to be published so I decided to make a movie. Yeah... I know... WHAT, MAKE A MOVIE? Well I'm not talking AVATAR... ... just some little thing for fun, just to get the hang of it and then maybe try something a little more complicated. I bought a new Sony FDR-AX53 4K video camera, and a new monster DELL desktop computer that will handle the 4K video editing. A couple major purchases but, it's only money and you only live once.
> 
> Bought a drone too, a Holy Stone HS100. Was relatively CHEAP but still a very nice drone. Has all the right features and flies excellent.



I just now saw this.  How exciting!!  For both of youI  Finishing a book and maybe even getting it published is still on my bucket list and may or may not ever get done.  I don't think I have time to learn the technical skills to make a movie, but I have a lot of pieces of books and good movies floating around in my head.  Even a few pieces written down here and there.

Re the drone, I'm still not sure what I think about those.  I can see all kinds of wonderful possibilities for them, but I am not sure I want one of those little buggers delivering my Amazon packages or hundreds of them equipped with nosy little cameras snooping around the neighborhood.  Where you are probably isn't that much of a problem though.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 22, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


No coyotes here and they're too small and unappetizing for the bears.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 22, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > HELLO COFFEE SHOP DENIZENS... I've been busy with much around the property and spending money like a drunken sailor.
> ...


A lot of people out here would shoot them down if they are flown over their places.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 22, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



When we lived out on the mountain--very rural area--it took a really REALLY smart and savvy or very lucky outdoor cat to survive.  Between the coyotes, foxes, hawks, owls, and golden eagles, not to mention the occasional predatory dog, few kittens allowed outdoors without supervision would make it and even adult cats (as well as small dogs) are at risk.  But some do survive and thrive.  We no longer have cats because our daughter developed allergies to them and we want her to be able to come visit.  I miss them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 22, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



That is starting to happen here and in West Texas as well.  Lots of suspicion about snoopy neighbors and also some paranoia that they are being used by thieves/burglars to canvas areas.  But out away from neighbors I can see how they would be a lot of fun just to see what's out in the woods or happening around a lake etc.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 22, 2019)

I've tinkered with the idea of doing a bio on myself in book form. Alas, never got around to it. And...it would finish with me being in the situation I'm in which would not be a very good ending. I want a "lived happily ever after" and so far....that ain't happenin'.

But it did get me to thinking it make for an interesting thread! Like:

_If you could travel back in time and see yourself at 12 years old...what would you tell you of what to expect that you never dreamed at that age of happening to you?
_
I would tell me:

"Take nothing for granted. All that you choose to do will lead to sadness, aloneness, some happiness and excitement in spurts. You will go on adventures but gain nothing from it. You will love many dogs and a scant few cats, but they will all die on you. You will live where you always wanted to live (the beach) and most of your years will be spent there in semi happy ignorance until you lose everything you worked for and held dear. And within a short less than 2 year span, you will lose it all again. Your life will not be what you envisioned. You will become homeless which has always been your fear. It WILL happen. You can't change what will be NOW, but if you chose more wisely at 17 years old...this would not be your life. Alas, it is. Buckle up, sweetcakes. Its going to be very hard.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 22, 2019)

Gracie said:


> I've tinkered with the idea of doing a bio on myself in book form. Alas, never got around to it. And...it would finish with me being in the situation I'm in which would not be a very good ending. I want a "lived happily ever after" and so far....that ain't happenin'.
> 
> But it did get me to thinking it make for an interesting thread! Like:
> 
> ...



Since I started getting depressed at 16 and got schizophrenia at 22 years old I would tell my 12 year old self to jump in a lake. It is better not to see the future, because if you knew what was coming you might give up. But I have survived everything life threw at me and lasted 73 years. And I am still here.


----------



## 007 (Aug 22, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


You do have to register the drone, and it's a good idea to familiarize yourself with the rules and regulations for recreational use...

New FAA Regulations for Recreational Drone Pilots | Drone Pilot Ground School

I certainly have no intentions of using mine for nefarious means, or ticking off my neighbors with it. I'll fly mine where's there's no houses or people, which is the majority of places in Wisconsin.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 22, 2019)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I had no idea that there were already FAA regulation for drones.  But that is a good thing.  I'm pretty sure a whole bunch of people are like me though and up until I read your post here, I had no idea.


----------



## 007 (Aug 22, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I've tinkered with the idea of doing a bio on myself in book form. Alas, never got around to it. And...it would finish with me being in the situation I'm in which would not be a very good ending. I want a "lived happily ever after" and so far....that ain't happenin'.
> ...


I don't know what's worse, being schizophrenic, or an empath like me. I can't stand crowds, they drain me. I can feel all the emotions and just want to leave. Subsequently I've lived alone for the last 32 years, and I'm 64. I like it that way. I'm happy. I can't stand to hear constant talking, I would rather not have someone around me 24/7, and it's worked out good for me. It's enough going to a store and having to feel exactly what the people standing near me are feeling. If they're irritated, that's the strongest emotion I feel, and I hate it.


----------



## 007 (Aug 22, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


One of the shows on TV I really like to watch is "Aerial XXXX", it's a great show, and I love the aerial video. That's why I bought mine. I want to integrate video from my drone in my movie. It takes pretty decent 720p video.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 22, 2019)

007 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Yea, I live alone too. Some people can't stand to be alone and they wonder how I survive. But I tell them you get used to it after the first twenty years. It is true, but also I was making a joke of it. Doctors have told me a lot of mentally troubled people use the internet to communicate. Because it is less disturbing than facing people in the real world.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 22, 2019)

Want to see something really amazing?


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 22, 2019)

A truck loaded with thousands of copies of Roget's Thesaurus crashed yesterday losing its entire load. Witnesses were stunned, startled, aghast, taken aback, stupefied, confused, shocked, rattled, paralyses, dazed, bewildered, mixed up, surprised, awed, dumbfounded, nonplussed, flabbergasted, astounded, amazed, confounded, astonished, overwhelmed, horrified, numbed, speechless, and perplexed.


----------



## 007 (Aug 22, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Absolutely, brother, living alone is normal for me. At this point in my life, even if I met "miss right," I'm really not sure if I could live with her. That would be a major undertaking for me. I don't even think about being alone anymore, it's the way I want it. I live alone because I want to live alone. I've had so many people tell me that they couldn't live alone, even that they'd be AFRAID to live alone, and it just doesn't compute in my brain. I can't imagine someone FEARING living alone.


----------



## 007 (Aug 22, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Want to see something really amazing?


My Dad has pictures of big white geese that they raised on their farm six billion years ago... ... but he raised a couple of them as pets and they'd follow him all around the farm. I have a little chicken shed on my place. I've thought about getting some geese but, they'd all be pets, and I'd feel horrible for them when it gets down to -20 here in Wisconsin being out there in the cold, that and I'd never be able to go anywhere. They need every day attention. But I think little baby ducks have to be some the cutest little critters on the planet.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 22, 2019)

007 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I don't feel what people around me are feeling, but once when I was a porter I had to tell a cleaning lady to do extra duties, and she exploded with anger. I felt her anger physically. I felt like she had kicked me in the stomach.


----------



## 007 (Aug 22, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


I was born that way. I noticed it when I was child but didn't know about what it is to be an empath. Now I know.

This is all me to a T... 

Living as an Empath — when you feel everything and nobody seems to understand

Then there is this... ESPECIALLY #10...

10. You’re a walking lie detector

Sure, there probably have been times when someone successfully deceived you… but even then, you knew you were going against your gut instinct from the start. The thing about an empath’s ability to process even the tiniest social cues means that it’s almost impossible for someone to hide their true intentions. Even if you don’t know exactly what a person really wants, you know if they’re not being completely honest — or if they seem shifty.

13 Signs That You're an Empath


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 22, 2019)

Okay folks, what are these.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 22, 2019)

I saw or read somerthing about those somewhere not so long ago, but I can't remember---I think it was on the "strangest weather on Earth" on the Weather Channel?  And I think I remember they are bubbles in a frozen lake somewhere?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 22, 2019)

Gas bubbles is my guess... Methane possibly...


----------



## 007 (Aug 22, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Gas bubbles is my guess... Methane possibly...


Either that or just oxygen bubbles from plant life.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 22, 2019)

Lost Holstein maybe...


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 22, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition and for positive trend to continue.
Seagal and Mr. Seagal.
Peach for healing
Beautress for wellness
Kat for wellness
Mrs. Ringel05 for good results and comfort with new meds.
Gallantwarrior for strength, patience, healing, comfort in his challenge with caring for Rod and Rod's healing.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so that those who have been away can find their way back.

*And to the following, it must be said that having what we want may come as a real shocker as the image of it that we had held in our minds was something quite different*.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 22, 2019)

Gracie said:


> I've tinkered with the idea of doing a bio on myself in book form. Alas, never got around to it. And...it would finish with me being in the situation I'm in which would not be a very good ending. I want a "lived happily ever after" and so far....that ain't happenin'.
> 
> But it did get me to thinking it make for an interesting thread! Like:
> 
> ...



I've been thinking off and on about your post for some hours now Gracie.  And I think you should write the story.  Not how life gets you down but as inspiration of how the human spirit keeps going in the face of adversity.  Nobody with the flair for visual art in your decorating a space or in your paintings does not have some spark of inspiration and ability to make a bad situation better.  Write that story.  You definitely have one to tell.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 22, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Gas bubbles is my guess... Methane possibly...


Earth farts........


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 22, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> I saw or read somerthing about those somewhere not so long ago, but I can't remember---I think it was on the "strangest weather on Earth" on the Weather Channel?  And I think I remember they are bubbles in a frozen lake somewhere?


Yup, frozen methane bubbles.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Aug 23, 2019)

Gracie said:


> I've tinkered with the idea of doing a bio on myself in book form. Alas, never got around to it. And...it would finish with me being in the situation I'm in which would not be a very good ending. I want a "lived happily ever after" and so far....that ain't happenin'.
> 
> But it did get me to thinking it make for an interesting thread! Like:
> 
> ...



Another perspective? Every choice you make has been a learning experience that you've taken with you on this life journey and even if you don't see it, you have made an impact on someone else. If you had made different choices, it doesn't mean your life would really be any better than it is now. Different maybe, but not necessarily better. Everyone's life is full of trials & tribulations, there's no getting around it. 'Happily Ever After' is a fairy tale unless you learn to be happy with what you do have.  

Just think......if you had made different choices in your life......you would not have been living with your friend during the wildfire....you wouldn't have been there to save her. Thankfully you were, for her sake. Many times the path we're on isn't for our own benefit, but the benefit of others. 


You keep painting & selling and tuck away the profits so you can take the next step UP. Holidays are coming soon and around here there's usually a bunch of craft fairs & bazaars where people sell their items. Maybe you could get some inventory built up, rent a table, and sell your wares. Rocks are good, what about flower pots? or other knick-knacks? You can do this Gracie....find yourself a reasonable goal, then take the steps to get there......one step at a time. And realize that includes steps back or sideways, as well as forward. Life isn't perfect, but it's up to us to make it worthwhile.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 23, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Alone but not lonely here, too.  I can take company of my choice in limited doses although I have learned to deal with larger groups of people.  I can actually face a room full of strangers and talk to them for at least an hour about technical things.  I actually love teaching but cannot stand all the other chores and interactions that come from association with the institution.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 23, 2019)

Another smoky day here at the airport, and Anchorage.  We've got the fires up in my neck of the woods, and south, too, but Anchorage is blanketed in wood smoke.  It's bad enough today that anyone with asthma or respiratory problems is affected.  What worries me right now is moose hunting season starts this weekend.  Hunters are being warned not to hunt in the areas affected by the fires.  That means a lot of townies will be trying their luck further up the mountain...where I live.  Of course, too many people poo-poo the burn bans because they're only going to have a _small _campfire and they can control a small fire.  It only takes a small spark to light the world on fire here right now.    It's so dry and maybe as much as 2/3 of the spruce in our area are beetle-killed, making them 70' matches.  One spark and they flame-on, and spruce burns hot.  Additionally, the tundra and muskeg has dried out.  That means the fire can go underground and pop up some other place.  I just hope a lot of people decide not to hunt this year.


----------



## 007 (Aug 23, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Another smoky day here at the airport, and Anchorage.  We've got the fires up in my neck of the woods, and south, too, but Anchorage is blanketed in wood smoke.  It's bad enough today that anyone with asthma or respiratory problems is affected.  What worries me right now is moose hunting season starts this weekend.  Hunters are being warned not to hunt in the areas affected by the fires.  That means a lot of townies will be trying their luck further up the mountain...where I live.  Of course, too many people poo-poo the burn bans because they're only going to have a _small _campfire and they can control a small fire.  It only takes a small spark to light the world on fire here right now.    It's so dry and maybe as much as 2/3 of the spruce in our area are beetle-killed, making them 70' matches.  One spark and they flame-on, and spruce burns hot.  Additionally, the tundra and muskeg has dried out.  That means the fire can go underground and pop up some other place.  I just hope a lot of people decide not to hunt this year.


Wow... doesn't sound good around Anchorage. Is the entire state in that condition?

Year before last when I went out to Montana to visit family, the smoke was so bad you could barely see the mountains. I woke up one day and there was ASHES on my truck. I had to leave early and go back home. Didn't really get out of the smoke until Minnesota. Good ole Wisconsin was clear as a bell. I was very thankful for that. Forest fire smoke is very rare in Wisconsin. It's become a yearly ordeal in Montana.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 23, 2019)

Maybe I should write a mini bio. I keep thinking about the things I have done in my 67 years. A lot. Some fun. Some not so much.

Like...being the galley cook on a tuna boat back in the 70's. 21st birthday...big cake, huge joint as the candle, surrounded by tuna fishermen on their boat while hiding that I was a female cuz Cap'n didn't know the cook fixing his meals was a girl. Shhhhhh! 

Hitchhiking to SF after dumping my car off at home so I could experience what it was like to hitch. Now THAT was fun. Hooked up with a bunch of hippies on the side of Highway 101 onramp, motel across the freeway. I booked a room (I was NOT stupid enough to hitch broke!) and then went and fetched all those hippies and snuck them all in. Talk about a sleepover to the max! Next day, we all got kicked out but the manager was thrilled we cleaned the room so well (and washed all the towels, bedspreads, sheets) that he said next time we are caught in a light rain like that night...he would put us up. 

So many stories. Those ^ are the fun ones. The sad ones....that will be the tough part.


----------



## Oddball (Aug 24, 2019)

Saturday morning!

A cool-ish and damp summer is ending and the harvest is about to begin...Best be on the prowl for ravenous gophers,

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 24, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Maybe I should write a mini bio. I keep thinking about the things I have done in my 67 years. A lot. Some fun. Some not so much.
> 
> Like...being the galley cook on a tuna boat back in the 70's. 21st birthday...big cake, huge joint as the candle, surrounded by tuna fishermen on their boat while hiding that I was a female cuz Cap'n didn't know the cook fixing his meals was a girl. Shhhhhh!
> 
> ...



So you are already phrasing it in the context of the quintissential American 'hippie' culture and the unconventional American lifestyle that so many of that era have evolved into since.  And yes there will be the positive and negative, the funny and sad, ups and downs and all that. 

But you write well and intuitively and descriptively and there is an interesting and compelling story spanning decades to be told.

I say do it.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 24, 2019)

My Son and DIL have a new job...

Baby Girl

6lbs 15oz  19" long
1318 08.23.19
Still no name...

Hot off the presses... 
* Quinn Leilani*


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 24, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> My Son and DIL have a new job...
> 
> Baby Girl
> 
> ...



Woo hoo!  Congrats, Grandpa!  Your first?


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 24, 2019)

As a wordsmith of sorts, I found this really interesting both in amazement that somebody took the time to figure it all out, and the results they got:


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 24, 2019)

Number 5...   From 13yrs to 2 days old... 3 girls and 2 boys... My DIL has 2 Girls from her first marriage and My daughter and SIL have 2 Boys... 

Life is good...


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 24, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition and for positive trend to continue.
Seagal and Mr. Seagal.
Peach for healing
Beautress for wellness
Kat for wellness
Mrs. Ringel05 for good results and comfort with new meds.
Gallantwarrior for strength, patience, healing, comfort in his challenge with caring for Rod and Rod's healing.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so that those who have been away can find their way back.

_*Shakespeare once wrote that expectation is the root of all heartache.  I prefer Brian Tracy's point of view as expectation, coupled with a measure of hope and curiosity and the courage to try, is generally what produces our greatest achievements.  But expectation must always be tempered with ability to forgive ourselves and try again when we fall short.*_


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 26, 2019)

Still trying to get things done, haven't had much energy for the last couple of days so did little stuff and mostly rested and did some grocery shopping.  Just finished a couple of (small) burritos ala Christmas.  That was good.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 26, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Just finished a couple of (small) burritos ala Christmas. That was good.



Breakfast is a "quality meal" anytime of the day...


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 26, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just finished a couple of (small) burritos ala Christmas. That was good.
> ...


Here in Duke City it has a different meaning........


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 26, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Here in Duke City it has a different meaning........



Correct me if I am wrong... I am always willing to learn new stuf…


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 26, 2019)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Another smoky day here at the airport, and Anchorage.  We've got the fires up in my neck of the woods, and south, too, but Anchorage is blanketed in wood smoke.  It's bad enough today that anyone with asthma or respiratory problems is affected.  What worries me right now is moose hunting season starts this weekend.  Hunters are being warned not to hunt in the areas affected by the fires.  That means a lot of townies will be trying their luck further up the mountain...where I live.  Of course, too many people poo-poo the burn bans because they're only going to have a _small _campfire and they can control a small fire.  It only takes a small spark to light the world on fire here right now.    It's so dry and maybe as much as 2/3 of the spruce in our area are beetle-killed, making them 70' matches.  One spark and they flame-on, and spruce burns hot.  Additionally, the tundra and muskeg has dried out.  That means the fire can go underground and pop up some other place.  I just hope a lot of people decide not to hunt this year.
> ...


It's been pretty smoky all summer.  The Swan Lake fire on the Kenai Peninsula has been burning for over two months now.  Because it's burning into wilderness they let it burn.  Only when it threatens human habitation do they fight the fire.  There are so many fires statewide that it is pretty miserable.  While we are having the hottest, driest summer most people can recall around these parts, there are floods up north.  I've noticed that the birch trees are already dropping leaves, not because it's fall but because they are so dry.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 27, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Maybe I should write a mini bio. I keep thinking about the things I have done in my 67 years. A lot. Some fun. Some not so much.
> 
> Like...being the galley cook on a tuna boat back in the 70's. 21st birthday...big cake, huge joint as the candle, surrounded by tuna fishermen on their boat while hiding that I was a female cuz Cap'n didn't know the cook fixing his meals was a girl. Shhhhhh!
> 
> ...


You should go for it!  I'd be interested in a period biopic.  Might get a lot of attention seeing as how Woodstock is a hot item right now...again!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 27, 2019)

Busy, busy, busy!  My brother has been working like an Alaskan preparing for winter.  He's been cutting wood every day, at least until his back complains.  The partner has physical therapy twice a week and has to be driven.  There's so much to do but I am so lucky to have my brother to help out.  I think he's having some fun, too.  He's got a running facebook commentary and is getting a lot of comments from his followers.  He's also mentioned that this being his first year not in the classroom it is a nice distraction to be here, however primitive things are!
I got a nice on-demand camp water heater today so I can set up a shower, with hot water!  I've been meaning to do this for a long time but having my brother here proved the incentive I needed.  I'll have to rearrange the place a bit for winter use, but a hot shower will always be welcome.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 27, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Here in Duke City it has a different meaning........
> ...


Salsa is huge here in New Mexico especially green chili salsa and green chili everything.  In almost every restaurant when you order they ask you if you want red or green salsa, you tell them Christmas if you want both.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 27, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Albuquerque has been smoky all day and especially after the sun went down and the air began to settle--they say it is coming from fires in western New Mexico and Arizona.  At one point our swamp cooler had pulled so much smoke into the house I went out to see if we were on fire, but we aren't as nearly as I can tell.

But we should all do our rain dances for New Mexico and Alaska.  Hombre and I went to Alaska in August and it rained the entire time we were there, in Anchorage and all the ports of call when we cruised out.  You would probably welcome some of that now.

There was once a severe drought in Iowa though and on a lark, they invited our Zuni rain dancers to come visit.  Six inches of rain and still falling later, they suggested maybe the dancers should go home.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 27, 2019)

This has been an extremely dry year.  Usually by late July or early August we are slogging through mud and puddles and perpetually soaked if working outside.  If this dry persists through the winter and we get a paltry snow pack, next summer will mean even worse fires.  At least the hunters are leaving early.  Maybe we'll see them later in the season.  For now, the moose are staying higher up the mountain.  They follow the snowpack down as the termination dust comes lower.  
I guess we're expecting company tomorrow.  One of the co-workers plans on showing up and he usually brings someone else with him.  Last week I made a passable pulled pork and the guy didn't show up.  No loss because we ate it anyway.  I did have extra to take to work.  Tomorrow I plan on burgers and dogs off the grill.  It doesn't really make too much extra work for me because I am the house cook and dish washer but it does take time away from more important projects when I have to play host.
My on-demand camp shower heater came yesterday.  I'm looking forward to having hot showers (and hot water for dishes and laundry) here at the cabin.  I'm planning on providing  for winter use, too.  
I am eternally grateful to my brother for his coming here.  He's kept me sane and running on an even keel.  He's fun to work with and he's good to just talk with.  Smart guy.  He's also been able to give me an "outsider" perspective on the partner.  We'll be going to see Jeff Foxworthy at the State Fair on Sunday.  A day off for both of us.  I haven't been to the Fair for years.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 27, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Still trying to get things done, haven't had much energy for the last couple of days so did little stuff and mostly rested and did some grocery shopping.  Just finished a couple of (small) burritos ala Christmas.  That was good.



It has been too dang hot to have a lot of energy,  We got just a few sprinkles while ago but I guess a pretty good rainstorm hit parts of central and southern Albuquerque.  You probably got more than we did.  But after a summer of mostly 80's to low 90's, these mid to high 90's feel much more severe than they would had we had a normal summer.  At least we aren't getting the dangerous triple digits that Roswell and Carlsbad are getting.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 27, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Still trying to get things done, haven't had much energy for the last couple of days so did little stuff and mostly rested and did some grocery shopping.  Just finished a couple of (small) burritos ala Christmas.  That was good.
> ...


I still ended up working in the garage getting some ceiling storage and some wood shelves installed.  Got more than I hoped to get done and less than i wanted to.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 28, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition and for positive trend to continue.
Seagal and Mr. Seagal.
Peach for healing
Beautress for wellness
Kat for wellness
Mrs. Ringel05 for good results and comfort with new meds.
Gallantwarrior for strength, patience, healing, comfort in his challenge with caring for Rod and Rod's healing.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so that those who have been away can find their way back.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## Dajjal (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Aug 28, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


>



They were so good, he ended up thinking they were real most of the time himself!


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## saveliberty (Aug 28, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay folks, what are these.......



Outdoor freezer for an IHOP.

Global warming fuel depot.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 28, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay folks, what are these.......
> ...



Always happy to see you Save.  How is the job going?  Are you in the running for Postmaster General yet?


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 28, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



LOL, true.  And good to see you Montro.  Been missing you but I know you've been working crushingly long hours.  How is it going?


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 28, 2019)

This is so true it almost isn't funny. . .


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 28, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Always happy to see you Save. How is the job going? Are you in the running for Postmaster General yet?



More than likely the key word is not for, but from, the Postmaster General knowing Save...


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Aug 29, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


>




I must REALLY need a vacation to the beach with ocean skies filled with stars...….cause no matter how I look at that I do NOT see a car door


----------



## Gracie (Aug 29, 2019)

Well, Evie brought me a huge dragonfly yesterday. It was all mangled but alive. I googled on how to help it, and I didn't know they bite! Their mandibles are pretty sharp if you get your finger too close, they said. I was handling it all over its body..checking wings, body, removing kitty slobber and burrs and kitty hairs stuck on it. It didn't bite me. 
Anyway...they are meat eaters, so I was at a loss of what to feed it IF it would eat. Gave it some water..which it did nuzzle. Then I got the wild hair to give it wet catfood from a can. It ate it. But..it didn't live. Either it was too mangled, or the catfood killed it. Such a shame. It was beautiful.


----------



## Mindful (Aug 29, 2019)

I never fail to be entranced by the humming birds in America.

As they don't exist in Central Europe.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 29, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Well, Evie brought me a huge dragonfly yesterday. It was all mangled but alive. I googled on how to help it, and I didn't know they bite! Their mandibles are pretty sharp if you get your finger too close, they said. I was handling it all over its body..checking wings, body, removing kitty slobber and burrs and kitty hairs stuck on it. It didn't bite me.
> Anyway...they are meat eaters, so I was at a loss of what to feed it IF it would eat. Gave it some water..which it did nuzzle. Then I got the wild hair to give it wet catfood from a can. It ate it. But..it didn't live. Either it was too mangled, or the catfood killed it. Such a shame. It was beautiful.



You can't touch Dragonflies. I learned that when I was 5. You just can't touch Dragonflies or Butterflies or it messes up their wings. Very fragile.


----------



## Mindful (Aug 29, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Well, Evie brought me a huge dragonfly yesterday. It was all mangled but alive. I googled on how to help it, and I didn't know they bite! Their mandibles are pretty sharp if you get your finger too close, they said. I was handling it all over its body..checking wings, body, removing kitty slobber and burrs and kitty hairs stuck on it. It didn't bite me.
> ...



I used to "grow" them. > Butterflies. 

By that I mean, I grew plants that the caterpillars liked, and I watched them become plump and luscious, till they crawled away to pupate. A couple of them wintered on the ceiling in my house.

And then the magical moment when they emerged as butterflies. I used to get up at 5 am to watch it, knowing the metamorphosis was imminent.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 29, 2019)

I was bored this morning, well actually still am, and I ran across an old post by Sunshine.
I use to talk to her, I know she was an older gal... just curious if anyone knew what happened to her.
Hasn't posted since Aug. 2015.


----------



## 007 (Aug 29, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


I talked with my nephew in Montana the just the other day and he said Montana had finally had a rainy Summer, and there wasn't smoke in the air for the first time in ages.
I lived out there on two different occasions, and I never saw smoke.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 29, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I was bored this morning, well actually still am, and I ran across an old post by Sunshine.
> I use to talk to her, I know she was an older gal... just curious if anyone knew what happened to her.
> Hasn't posted since Aug. 2015.



Sunshine has not been around for a long time.  She had a serious chronic condition so I am also concerned, but hope she is well.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 29, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



We have a niece and nephew that grow a special beautiful black butterflies that I think are rather rare.  Keep them in an area where they can protect and nurture the caterpillars and then the cocoons.  And we get a blow by blow photo story on Facebook as they emerge from the cocoons.  Fascinating.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 29, 2019)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Albuquerque sits in a kind of large basin so that you drive up to get out of town no matter which direction you go.  So if conditions are right, the smoke from western fires--even as far west as California, Oregon, Washington, can drift over the state and, if atmospheric conditions are right, will settle down onto the city until there is enough wind to push it out of here.  And other times the winds don't bring it over us.  Right now it's gorgeous out.  No smoke.


----------



## Mindful (Aug 29, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



What do those caterpillars feed on? I know the Monarch eats milkweed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 29, 2019)

Mindful said:


> I never fail to be entranced by the humming birds in America.
> 
> As they don't exist in Central Europe.



Really?  I assumed they were everywhere.  But since our hummingbirds winter in southern Mexico, Central America, and South America, I guess it would be a really long flight for them to cross the Atlantic.  Our friends in Corrales--a bedroom community of Albuquerque that nestles up against the river--have a long porch and lovely back yard with maybe two or three dozen hummingbird feeders.  They buy only the best hummingbird nectar and have to fill the feeders every couple of days but have hundreds of the little birds hanging around all summer.   But they do start departing about now to make the long trek to their winter habitats.


----------



## Mindful (Aug 29, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > I never fail to be entranced by the humming birds in America.
> ...



The nearest we have to them is 

*The hummingbird hawk-moth.*


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 29, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Every species of butterfly has its own preference, but the black swallowtails I mentioned prefer things like  carrot, dill, and fennel leaves but all butterflies will eat anything suitable if their preferred food isn't available.


----------



## Mindful (Aug 29, 2019)

In the US, I sit for ages in the garden, watching the humming birds.

For some reason,  they congregate around the crepe myrtle.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 29, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Well, Evie brought me a huge dragonfly yesterday. It was all mangled but alive. I googled on how to help it, and I didn't know they bite! Their mandibles are pretty sharp if you get your finger too close, they said. I was handling it all over its body..checking wings, body, removing kitty slobber and burrs and kitty hairs stuck on it. It didn't bite me.
> Anyway...they are meat eaters, so I was at a loss of what to feed it IF it would eat. Gave it some water..which it did nuzzle. Then I got the wild hair to give it wet catfood from a can. It ate it. But..it didn't live. Either it was too mangled, or the catfood killed it. Such a shame. It was beautiful.



It was good of you to try to save it, but once a dragonfly is injured, it is unlikely it will survive.  We were taught as kids not to try to catch them because they injure easily.  They are beautiful and fascinating creatures though.  I loved watching them as a kid.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 29, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I didn't either until this morning.  Happened to glance at it and I could immediately see the bare ground under the edge of the rusted out door.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 29, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Interesting.  I have never heard of those.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 29, 2019)

It's what you might call 'chamber of commerce' weather here in the Crotch of the Tri-State area!  Today is the day the postcard pictures of town are taken.  Amazing many townsfolk, the sky is actually blue.  We are perpetually shrouded by clouds.  The weatherguessers panel tested the phrase 'partly cloudy'.  The idea was how to predict tomorrow's weather and add a bit of optimism by including 'partly'.

Meanwhile, down Florida way, they, for once, won't be bragging about their weather paradise.  I lived and worked in Puerto Rico for eighteen months.  The one hurricane that made people nervous was Hurricane Andrew.  Not that Andrew's path had it anywhere near Puerto Rico.  It activated the Seabees stationed at U.S. Naval Station Roosevelt Roads.  Those men and women were open for business!  Lines of bulldozers made their way to the airfield and were loaded on cargo  planes.  The logistics were impressive.

My mission was substantially unglamorous even though the setting was magnificent.  My job there was to record the flow into the three sewage treatment plants then find and fix the leaks in the sewer lines and manholes.  

When women asked me how I maintained a tan in December, I told them I have a project in Puerto Rico and I have to go back right after New Year's Day.  That would seal the deal until the gag-inducing details of my Caribbean project.  Ces' L'amore!

But I have lived through two hurricanes which is two too many for this Son of the 40th Parallel.  My first was Hurricane Elana Labor Day weekend 1985.  That's where I made rookie mistakes.  I was curious and ventured out in it.  Mind that the eye of the storm was about 70 miles to the west over the Gulf of Mexico and heading North, but we were on the east side of the storm which is the more hazardous side.

I watched 4'x10' sheets of drywall swirl around a partially finished high rise the way Autumn leaves swirl around a fence post.  A gas station canopy was a block away.  In the wake of the storm a mound of sand that piled up on Siesta Key confused me.  Siesta Key beaches have the world's whitest sand.  Golf course sandtrap white.  I stared at it and thought to myself, 'That'll take forever to melt.'  What can I say?  My life experience with mounds of white are in the corner of a shopping center parking lot in mid January. 

Rookie mistakes and I admit them.  Don't you judge me!

So, I pray someone learned from my faux pas or just don't repeat them.  We all know someone in Florida or we may have family visiting theme parks and beaches there for Labor Day.  Lord, keep them safe!  Amen.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Aug 29, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




ok, I tried really really hard...….and the best I can come up with is what looks like 'ocean' is the running board?????? And the actual door is the 'sky'????


Sorry, but even that's pushing it......cause I really want that vacation


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 29, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Always happy to see you Save.  How is the job going?  Are you in the running for Postmaster General yet?



No, I think I'm still fast enough they can't catch me for that job.  Our office is dramatically under staffed and it is showing physically and mentally on the younger employees.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 29, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Always happy to see you Save.  How is the job going?  Are you in the running for Postmaster General yet?
> ...



Are you on permanent status now?


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 29, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Other than Tuesday, this has been a slow week.  We're supposed to be hitting peak season of the area I'm working in soon, but I guess it's not here yet.

I've got 3 fantasy football drafts this Saturday, and I'm also going to a soccer game.  I am trying to figure out how I'm going to get that done, as 2 of the drafts fall inside the time of the game (and travel to/from).

The little one is back in soccer and apparently has a couple of games next weekend.  I need to find out from her mom when and where they are, I might drive down to see one or both.  It's an hour+ drive, but hopefully I can also hang out with her a bit before and/or after the game.  The weekend after, I may drive her to her dad's and stay with them for the weekend.

I'm still keeping an eye out for jobs, just because the one I'm in doesn't pay all that much, but it's mostly going fine.  I'm developing a callous on my left palm from constantly holding cards in that hand while I flip through them to check them.  

My car is doing fine, thankfully, other than the airbag light always being on.  I need to set up a dentist appointment soon, I still need to get my gums worked on and I can afford to now.  I'll have to find a new place to go, though, since I'm quite a bit away from the old house.  I should also go to get my eyes checked, as I have insurance now and it covers an eye exam once a year (I might have a $10 copay or something like that).  I'm considering getting contacts again.  I haven't worn them for many years, but I always preferred the way I look without glasses.  I'm not sure how that will go now that I have virtually no hair, and I'm a lazy procrastinator, so who knows when I'll actually get around to those things.  I should probably look into getting a basic physical, too, since I haven't done that in more than 2 decades.  

I don't have any particular plans for the long weekend outside of my FF drafts and the soccer game, I'll probably just play video games, watch tv, and read.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 29, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> It's what you might call 'chamber of commerce' weather here in the Crotch of the Tri-State area!  Today is the day the postcard pictures of town are taken.  Amazing many townsfolk, the sky is actually blue.  We are perpetually shrouded by clouds.  The weatherguessers panel tested the phrase 'partly cloudy'.  The idea was how to predict tomorrow's weather and add a bit of optimism by including 'partly'.
> 
> Meanwhile, down Florida way, they, for once, won't be bragging about their weather paradise.  I lived and worked in Puerto Rico for eighteen months.  The one hurricane that made people nervous was Hurricane Andrew.  Not that Andrew's path had it anywhere near Puerto Rico.  It activated the Seabees stationed at U.S. Naval Station Roosevelt Roads.  Those men and women were open for business!  Lines of bulldozers made their way to the airfield and were loaded on cargo  planes.  The logistics were impressive.
> 
> ...



I lived in Florida for more than 20 years and I don't think I ever bragged about it being a "weather paradise."    I mostly hated the Florida weather.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 29, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > It's what you might call 'chamber of commerce' weather here in the Crotch of the Tri-State area!  Today is the day the postcard pictures of town are taken.  Amazing many townsfolk, the sky is actually blue.  We are perpetually shrouded by clouds.  The weatherguessers panel tested the phrase 'partly cloudy'.  The idea was how to predict tomorrow's weather and add a bit of optimism by including 'partly'.
> ...


My oldest friend lives in Osprey, just south of Sarasota.  We talk two or three times a month.  He grew up here.

Along about early November after we had the 'killing frost' that makes lawns dormant for the winter, he asks, "How's the weather?"  And as November crystalizes into December and we scrape the first snow from the walk, I get "How's the weather?" but with a tone of voice that would tell a poker table he's holding a full house.  A pair of sunshines and three warms.

Come the end of January, everyone's least favorite time of year (but when I celebrate my birthday) "How's the weather?" drips if schadenfreude.

Weather Paradise is never discussed in July and August.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 29, 2019)

Just saw that there was a bobcat (animal not machine) on the Arroyo del Oso Golf Course last Sunday.  The golfers who spotted it said it just sat there and watched them play through.......


----------



## Gracie (Aug 29, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Well, Evie brought me a huge dragonfly yesterday. It was all mangled but alive. I googled on how to help it, and I didn't know they bite! Their mandibles are pretty sharp if you get your finger too close, they said. I was handling it all over its body..checking wings, body, removing kitty slobber and burrs and kitty hairs stuck on it. It didn't bite me.
> ...


I thought the same with butterflies....but...they CAN be saved if not too damaged.

how to repair a monarch butterfly wing - Google Search


----------



## Gracie (Aug 29, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Well, Evie brought me a huge dragonfly yesterday. It was all mangled but alive. I googled on how to help it, and I didn't know they bite! Their mandibles are pretty sharp if you get your finger too close, they said. I was handling it all over its body..checking wings, body, removing kitty slobber and burrs and kitty hairs stuck on it. It didn't bite me.
> ...


I know . But when they are hurt..I try anyway. Did save a butterfly or two in my lifetime. Very carefully.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 30, 2019)

Whoops, I just accidentally deleted the link to the forum. I tried looking up US forum but could not find it. Then I remembered I had left a link to my paintings thread on another forum, so I was able to find it again.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 30, 2019)

Phantom Noodle. Lol. Alas..Noodle is over rainbow bridge, but I thought this cute so here tis for y'all.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 30, 2019)

Super Fluff for our last really special fur friend.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 30, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



For about 10 months out of the year, if you'd asked me that question while I lived in Florida, I'd have said it was terrible.    Hot, humid, probably raining at least once or twice for a few minutes during the day.  I do not like Florida weather.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 30, 2019)

Today's big question. . .


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 30, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I moved to Sarasota in 1984.  Five years out of college and seeking adventure and opportunity.  I quickly found a job at one of the many engineering firms designing new housing developments and infrastructure expansion.

Things were okay.  I liked that my beloved Pittsburgh Pirates held Spring Training at Bradenton.  The White Sox were in Sarasota.

But the blistering heat, the oppressive humidity took their toll on a boy raised in the temperate climate of 40 degrees North parallel.  When Christmas rolled around they put red and green floodlights on the palm trees.  I went Christmas shopping on a motorcycle.  Culturally, that ain't right.  

I'll take the Currier and Ives vibe of the upper Ohio River valley over Santa in an aqua colored tee shirt and a white linen sports coat with the sleeves rolled up


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 30, 2019)

Goddam ! The lady living upstairs saw me on the doorstep today and asked me if I had seen any big spiders, because she found two in her bedroom. I said I had not seen any, but I just walked into the kitchen and there was a huge spider on the sink. It waggled its jaws at me so I mercilessly washed it down the sink.. It quite turned me over. I hope its not a spider invasion. Now I am looking around nervously in case they want to climb in bed with me.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 30, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Not sure the post office has such a term.  PTF stands for part time flexible, yet in my case it is roughly 44 hours a week.  In smaller offices that might be more like 25 hours a week.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 30, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> Goddam ! The lady living upstairs saw me on the doorstep today and asked me if I had seen any big spiders, because she found two in her bedroom. I said I had not seen any, but I just walked into the kitchen and there was a huge spider on the sink. It waggled its jaws at me so I mercilessly washed it down the sink.. It quite turned me over. I hope its not a spider invasion. Now I am looking around nervously in case they want to climb in bed with me.



The outdoor ones are the ones to watch.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 30, 2019)

RIP Captain Twinkle Tail...


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 30, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> RIP Captain Twinkle Tail...
> 
> View attachment 276727



Aw.  Your fur friend Ridgerunner?  So sorry.  I think we all have experienced the very real pain and grief of losing them. It's the price we pay for all that unconditional love, but it still hurts so much.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 30, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Aw. Your fur friend Ridgerunner? So sorry. I think we all have experienced the very real pain and grief of losing them. It's the price we pay for all that unconditional love, but it still hurts so much.



he passed 18 years ago... He was my Dawg...


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 30, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Aw. Your fur friend Ridgerunner? So sorry. I think we all have experienced the very real pain and grief of losing them. It's the price we pay for all that unconditional love, but it still hurts so much.
> ...



But we still miss them no matter how much time passes.


----------



## Oddball (Aug 31, 2019)

Saturday morning!

Droopy goes on a fox hunt.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 31, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> Goddam ! The lady living upstairs saw me on the doorstep today and asked me if I had seen any big spiders, because she found two in her bedroom. I said I had not seen any, but I just walked into the kitchen and there was a huge spider on the sink. It waggled its jaws at me so I mercilessly washed it down the sink.. It quite turned me over. I hope its not a spider invasion. Now I am looking around nervously in case they want to climb in bed with me.



I don't know how it is in your part of the world, but the only spiders to really fear here are quite small.  So the big ones look really scary but aren't all that bad.  But I don't want to live with them either, so hopefully your one was the only one.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 31, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Goddam ! The lady living upstairs saw me on the doorstep today and asked me if I had seen any big spiders, because she found two in her bedroom. I said I had not seen any, but I just walked into the kitchen and there was a huge spider on the sink. It waggled its jaws at me so I mercilessly washed it down the sink.. It quite turned me over. I hope its not a spider invasion. Now I am looking around nervously in case they want to climb in bed with me.
> ...


I don't have a problem living with spiders, here in the States........  They keep the bug population down without relying too heavily on insecticides...........


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 31, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Goddam ! The lady living upstairs saw me on the doorstep today and asked me if I had seen any big spiders, because she found two in her bedroom. I said I had not seen any, but I just walked into the kitchen and there was a huge spider on the sink. It waggled its jaws at me so I mercilessly washed it down the sink.. It quite turned me over. I hope its not a spider invasion. Now I am looking around nervously in case they want to climb in bed with me.
> ...



All British spiders used to be harmless, but we have imported foreign spiders in recent years. We now have a false black widow which can be poisonous, I think I had one of those a few months back.But the one on my sink was not one of those. It was just a large hairy ordinary spider. I could have tried to catch it in a jar and throw it out. But the easiest thing was to wash it down the sink, so I did. I will have to face the karma for that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## boedicca (Aug 31, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I'm fine with spiders in the garden - but not in the house!


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 31, 2019)

And just one more entitled:  "Don't step on the white line!"


----------



## beautress (Aug 31, 2019)

Leaving some flowerlike cupcakes for ya'll for my birthday today... Hugs to all in our USMB family. A special thanks to Foxfyre for being the most kind hostess with the mostess every time I come here!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 31, 2019)

Happy Birthday beautress …  May you have many, many more...


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 31, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Happy Birthday beautress …  May you have many, many more...



May you have many more pleasant ones.....just having more might not be the best plan.  

Happy birthday beautress


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 31, 2019)

Happy birthday, beautress.


----------



## beautress (Aug 31, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Birthday beautress …  May you have many, many more...
> ...


".just having more might not be the best plan."​
I'm with something Ernie told us about 10 years ago before he opened his bar. I believe his words were:

"Every day you wake up is a good one."

And I was 10 years younger then. ​


----------



## Gracie (Aug 31, 2019)

I missed your birthday? Happy BD Beautress


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 31, 2019)

beautress said:


> Leaving some flowerlike cupcakes for ya'll for my birthday today... Hugs to all in our USMB family. A special thanks to Foxfyre for being the most kind hostess with the mostess every time I come here!



Darn it.  I really need to rebuild the birthday list.  But a happy happy birthday to you my friend.  And may you be blessed with many more great birthdays to come:

*TO BEAUTRESS*


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 1, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition and for positive trend to continue.
Seagal and Mr. Seagal.
Peach for healing
Beautress for wellness
Kat for wellness
Mrs. Ringel05 for good results and comfort with new meds.
Gallantwarrior for strength, patience, healing, comfort in his challenge with caring for Rod and Rod's healing.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so that those who have been away can find their way back.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 1, 2019)

Happy Birthday Wishes to Beautress.


----------



## beautress (Sep 1, 2019)

Watched a video of Twelve O'clodk High this afternoon. Gregory Peck is still a hunk, even in b & w. It was so much fun to see him in a good movie. I miss those kinds of actors who didn't have drug problems and kept out of the limelight, giving themselves to doing a good job on the movie they were making without all the fuss.


----------



## 007 (Sep 1, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


So you guys must get those "inversions" all the time, where it will be colder in the valley than the air is above you.

Reno would get those too and I hated it.


----------



## 007 (Sep 1, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> Whoops, I just accidentally deleted the link to the forum. I tried looking up US forum but could not find it. Then I remembered I had left a link to my paintings thread on another forum, so I was able to find it again.


Yeah oddly enough you can find this place doing a google search. It must be "favorable," _ahem_, to google's algorithms.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 1, 2019)

I should go to Wally World on Sunday nights more often.......  Almost no one there and they actually had a lot of registers open.  
Was wearing one of my vests and flat brimmed hat, one of the ladies there said I looked like Burl Ives.........  That's the second person who's said that...... 
When I gave her a funny look she exclaimed that it was a compliment.......  Shitt.......


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 2, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> And just one more entitled:  "Don't step on the white line!"


That works so well that painted white stripes are often used to keep cattle in and allow vehicles out.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 2, 2019)

beautress said:


> Leaving some flowerlike cupcakes for ya'll for my birthday today... Hugs to all in our USMB family. A special thanks to Foxfyre for being the most kind hostess with the mostess every time I come here!


Happy belated birthday, Beau!  Those appear to be attractive cupcakes.


----------



## 007 (Sep 2, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And just one more entitled:  "Don't step on the white line!"
> ...


WOW... I've never seen that. Actual cattle guards yes, but painted ones no...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 2, 2019)

Played hooky today.  Came home, my brother helped me feed everyone and we took off for an afternoon at the state fair.  I haven't been in years but it really hasn't changed much. Both of us had modest food treats, looked at some exhibits and then went to see Jeff Foxworthy.  Pretty funny guy although I had no idea he had gotten so old.  The jokes changed a bit, I don't recall colonoscopies being part of his routing before.  My brother was a hit with one goat doe.  He had fed the bucks before we left and although we could not smell the eau de buck, she could.  She got up, came over and pushed her head through the fence.  She sniffed him quite thoroughly and let him rub her head.  When we walked away, she laid back down.  Just to see if it was a fluke, we went back later and the performance was repeated.  When some other folks pushed up to pet the goat, she pulled back and laid down again.  I suggested my brother start peeing on his beard since that seemed to impress the "gals"...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 2, 2019)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Cattle apparently don't have the depth perception to tell the difference.


----------



## 007 (Sep 2, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Ain't that sumpthin'... I grew up on a farm... I know they're curious animals though and will "test the limits," I'm surprised one hasn't "tried" to walk across it.


----------



## 007 (Sep 2, 2019)

Here's a good golden oldie for the late nighters in the CS...


----------



## Smartmouthwoman (Sep 2, 2019)

Good morning and Happy Labor Day, y'all!


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 2, 2019)

Smartmouthwoman said:


> Good morning and Happy Labor Day, y'all!



Hey Smartie!!  Good to see you back in here.  It has been awhile.  And Happy Labor Day and blessings to you too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 2, 2019)

007 said:


> Here's a good golden oldie for the late nighters in the CS...



We do share taste in music.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 2, 2019)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


I've only seen them out West.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 2, 2019)

I'm wasted......  Finished the 4' x 7' suspended lumber rack and stocked it with the lumber taking up room on the floor and on the wall.  Felt ambitious so I installed my 4' x 8' platform in the rear corner of the garage.  Was pretty tired by the time I finished installing the framework then decided to get the 4' x 8' OSB "floor" up on it.......  Forgot just how heavy OSB is and it took everything I had left to get it up on the platform, now I hurt from head to toe.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 2, 2019)

beautress said:


> Watched a video of Twelve O'clodk High this afternoon. Gregory Peck is still a hunk, even in b & w. It was so much fun to see him in a good movie. I miss those kinds of actors who didn't have drug problems and kept out of the limelight, giving themselves to doing a good job on the movie they were making without all the fuss.



Oh I agree.  That's why so much of my movie collection is of older movies--most 1980's and earlier.  Great story lines, great plots, sympathetic character development, great acting, great directing, and the story itself carried the movie without the need for gratuitous profanity, sex, violence, or the special effects overwhelming everything else.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 2, 2019)

Been busy... Started working the morning shift at the County Fair in the American Legion tent Wednesday , Thursday, and Friday, Worked for Vietnam Veterans of America Saturday and Sunday. Saturday afternoon I had a 48th HS reunion Picnic. Sunday night I went with a friend to see Pentatonix.  Saw Rachel Platten as their warm up and then they came out and made it maybe halfway through their planned show when they had to stop because of 

 thunderstorms and lightning.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Sep 2, 2019)

007 said:


> Ain't that sumpthin'... I grew up on a farm... I know they're curious animals though and will "test the limits," I'm surprised one hasn't "tried" to walk across it.



I have never seen painted cattle guards either... Most generally where one goes they all go... But me being still wet behind the ears, I still have plenty left to learn...


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Sep 2, 2019)

SFC Ollie said:


> Been busy... Started working the morning shift at the County Fair in the American Legion tent Wednesday , Thursday, and Friday, Worked for Vietnam Veterans of America Saturday and Sunday. Saturday afternoon I had a 48th HS reunion Picnic. Sunday night I went with a friend to see Pentatonix.  Saw Rachel Platten as their warm up and then they came out and made it maybe halfway through their planned show when they had to stop because of View attachment 277229 thunderstorms and lightning.



That must have been great to see even if only half a show. 

Love to listen to them.....




This is one of my favorites, though with a different singer...….


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 3, 2019)

SFC Ollie said:


> Been busy... Started working the morning shift at the County Fair in the American Legion tent Wednesday , Thursday, and Friday, Worked for Vietnam Veterans of America Saturday and Sunday. Saturday afternoon I had a 48th HS reunion Picnic. Sunday night I went with a friend to see Pentatonix.  Saw Rachel Platten as their warm up and then they came out and made it maybe halfway through their planned show when they had to stop because of View attachment 277229 thunderstorms and lightning.



One of my favorite groups.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Sep 3, 2019)

Boys and Girls, Ladies and Gentlemen please gather around and help and aging senior out... I had a flashback this morning and I am just curious as if anyone else had a recollection of the game I remembered... Now this flashback maybe attributed to some hallucinogenic I may or may not have indulged in in my misspent youth... 

Anyway, I flashed on my 4 ft. 13 in. mother hostessing Bunco Games... The house where we lived dates the memory and my age as being around 7 or 8 years old... What little I know about Bunco I just learned from Bing... Gambling? Really Mom? I don't recall any of these parties, so I must have been shipped off to a foreign country or at least a Aunt's house some where far from the action...

Is this a memory for anyone else or the reason I have needed counseling most of my life and never went?

Bunco!  Who Knew?


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 3, 2019)

beautress said:


> Watched a video of Twelve O'clodk High this afternoon. Gregory Peck is still a hunk, even in b & w. It was so much fun to see him in a good movie. I miss those kinds of actors who didn't have drug problems and kept out of the limelight, giving themselves to doing a good job on the movie they were making without all the fuss.



Those kinds of actors are still out there.  From what I've read, Keanu Reeves is supposed to be that sort: Nice guy, avoids the limelight, doesn't get involved in scandals, just a regular guy who happens to be an actor.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 3, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Boys and Girls, Ladies and Gentlemen please gather around and help and aging senior out... I had a flashback this morning and I am just curious as if anyone else had a recollection of the game I remembered... Now this flashback maybe attributed to some hallucinogenic I may or may not have indulged in in my misspent youth...
> 
> Anyway, I flashed on my 4 ft. 13 in. mother hostessing Bunco Games... The house where we lived dates the memory and my age as being around 7 or 8 years old... What little I know about Bunco I just learned from Bing... Gambling? Really Mom? I don't recall any of these parties, so I must have been shipped off to a foreign country or at least a Aunt house some where far from the action...
> 
> ...



As I recall this was a popular game during the depression and WWII and probably for some time after before Charles Gorman made the game of Bridge really popular.  Bunco games were cheap--you only needed a set of dice for each table involved--and it was easy to learn.  I doubt it involved much gambling though probably the winners might receive a prize of some sort.

I think you might need to find another reason for any psychological issues.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Sep 3, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Bunco games were cheap--you only needed a set of dice for each table involved--and it was easy to learn.



CHEAP & EASY!!!  That sold it right there... Because we didn't have any money and what money we did get was all ready spent on frivolities like food and electricity... 



Foxfyre said:


> I think you might need to find another reason for any psychological issues.



As for the psychological issues there are many, vast and deep... But it does make life fun...

My Ex-wife returns today after a 10 day visit back to Indiana to see not only the new granddaughter but the older and slightly used grandkids also... She is ready to come home... Baby Quinn is doing well and the other kids are not in juvie yet so life is good... She was supposed to return to work on Wednesday but has all ready called in sick, lame and lazy for the day... She does not get in till around 2200 hours so with her not being an early rizer anyway it's best she stays at home...

Life is good...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 3, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Boys and Girls, Ladies and Gentlemen please gather around and help and aging senior out... I had a flashback this morning and I am just curious as if anyone else had a recollection of the game I remembered... Now this flashback maybe attributed to some hallucinogenic I may or may not have indulged in in my misspent youth...
> 
> Anyway, I flashed on my 4 ft. 13 in. mother hostessing Bunco Games... The house where we lived dates the memory and my age as being around 7 or 8 years old... What little I know about Bunco I just learned from Bing... Gambling? Really Mom? I don't recall any of these parties, so I must have been shipped off to a foreign country or at least a Aunt's house some where far from the action...
> 
> ...


A friend's gf sponsors bunco nights at her place.  I believe the game actually rotates through different houses and the hostess of the night provides refreshments.


----------



## 007 (Sep 3, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > It's what you might call 'chamber of commerce' weather here in the Crotch of the Tri-State area!  Today is the day the postcard pictures of town are taken.  Amazing many townsfolk, the sky is actually blue.  We are perpetually shrouded by clouds.  The weatherguessers panel tested the phrase 'partly cloudy'.  The idea was how to predict tomorrow's weather and add a bit of optimism by including 'partly'.
> ...


I lived in Tampa for almost 4 years myself, back in 1984-87. I was in the AF and stationed at MacDill AFB. I knew it was really humid and never liked it, but I was young and tough and didn't give it a lot of thought. Living in Las Vegas prior to that I was used to the heat. But now, after over 30 years of living back in WI, and a few in AZ and Reno, NV, I can't stand humidity. It's the single worst thing about weather I abhor, because it gets pretty humid in WI too a couple months of the year.

But, give it a few more months and I'll be bitching about winter...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 3, 2019)

My brother's days here are numbered now.  He's leaving next Wednesday.  I will miss him and the ray of sanity and floodlight of happiness he brought with him.  We're doing very well stocking the wood bins for winter and I'll have help getting at least the frame for the new goat shed put up.  He's done so much for me and even given a few gems of wisdom which I will be trying to implement. 
The Jeff Foxworthy show was great.  His jokes have aged, like he has.  Less about raising the children and lots more about kidney stones and colonoscopies.  Still funny as hell, though. 
This afternoon's fun activities involve taking the partner to therapy.  My brother and I will drop him off and then go a few doors down the block to look at RVs.  Maybe we'll have time to get some shopping done, too.  We need a few things for the goat sheds.  Brother also wants some new shoes to wear home.  The ones he came with have taken on a distinct farming air.
I took my brother to the State Fair Sunday.  Of course, I always visit the livestock exhibits.  As we approached the first pen with a pair of does, one doe raises her head and starts sniffing.  She gets up, comes over, pushes her head through the fence and gives my brother a thorough sniffing.  He pets her and we move on as some other folks come up to pet the goat.  She moves away and lays down out of reach.  (This is the last weekend of the fair and the animals are less than enthusiastic.)  After lunch and a stroll through some other exhibits, we decided to try out a theory we had developed.  We again approached the doe and got the same results.  She was very interested in my brother and got up, came over and sniffed.  As soon as we walked off, she laid down again.  Theory:  Brother had fed the bucks, who are rutting and quite...aromatic?  This doe was attracted by whatever faint odor clung to my brother.  My brother observed that peeing on one's beard might be a good way to attract the opposite sex.  I suggested it works well for goats but he might not try it before stepping into a bar or casino.


----------



## 007 (Sep 3, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> My brother's days here are numbered now.  He's leaving next Wednesday.  I will miss him and the ray of sanity and floodlight of happiness he brought with him.  We're doing very well stocking the wood bins for winter and I'll have help getting at least the frame for the new goat shed put up.  He's done so much for me and even given a few gems of wisdom which I will be trying to implement.
> The Jeff Foxworthy show was great.  His jokes have aged, like he has.  Less about raising the children and lots more about kidney stones and colonoscopies.  Still funny as hell, though.
> This afternoon's fun activities involve taking the partner to therapy.  My brother and I will drop him off and then go a few doors down the block to look at RVs.  Maybe we'll have time to get some shopping done, too.  We need a few things for the goat sheds.  Brother also wants some new shoes to wear home.  The ones he came with have taken on a distinct farming air.
> I took my brother to the State Fair Sunday.  Of course, I always visit the livestock exhibits.  As we approached the first pen with a pair of does, one doe raises her head and starts sniffing.  She gets up, comes over, pushes her head through the fence and gives my brother a thorough sniffing.  He pets her and we move on as some other folks come up to pet the goat.  She moves away and lays down out of reach.  (This is the last weekend of the fair and the animals are less than enthusiastic.)  After lunch and a stroll through some other exhibits, we decided to try out a theory we had developed.  We again approached the doe and got the same results.  She was very interested in my brother and got up, came over and sniffed.  As soon as we walked off, she laid down again.  Theory:  Brother had fed the bucks, who are rutting and quite...aromatic?  This doe was attracted by whatever faint odor clung to my brother.  My brother observed that peeing on one's beard might be a good way to attract the opposite sex.  I suggested it works well for goats but he might not try it before stepping into a bar or casino.


So THAT'S why I saw a goat PEE ON IT'S FACE decades ago...

I've been growing my beard lately too. It's longer than it's ever been before, and I have a "kind of" girlfriend... but I think I'll refrain from peeing on my beard to take our relationship to the next level...


----------



## Ridgerunner (Sep 3, 2019)

007 said:


> but I think I'll refrain from peeing on my beard



Good plan...


----------



## 007 (Sep 3, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a good golden oldie for the late nighters in the CS...
> ...


I'm glad you liked that Foxy. I've had Spotify Premium for about 3 years now. At first the "Discover Weekly" that it gives you started out really great, but over time it's gotten more off base. There's another one it does that's called "Made For You," "Your Release Radar," and that one is full of awesome stuff, and what I truly enjoy about Spotify is, I get to hear music I've never heard before. That oldie I posted was in my "Your Release Radar." But I think the Discover Weekly tries to expand your listening, whereas the Your Release Radar is based on things you listen to. I couldn't live without Spotify now. I listen to music every day, and there just isn't diddle squat around here for radio stations, and the couple I can pick up are horrible. Needless to say I have the SiriusXM turned on in the truck too.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 3, 2019)

Did not sleep well last night, had about three hours of sleep before the ibuprofen wore off and the pain woke me up.  Slept (mostly) for about two hours in my office chair and have been up ever since.  Still sore, definitely tired but the eyes just don't want to close.  Had a lot I planned to get done over the next couple of days, don't think that's gonna happen.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 3, 2019)

007 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Humidity?

I am a desert creature..........


----------



## 007 (Sep 3, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Did not sleep well last night, had about three hours of sleep before the ibuprofen wore off and the pain woke me up.  Slept (mostly) for about two hours in my office chair and have been up ever since.  Still sore, definitely tired but the eyes just don't want to close.  Had a lot I planned to get done over the next couple of days, don't think that's gonna happen.........


I'll tell ya pard... I bought a new mattress over a decade ago and it was heavenly... at first. It slowly deteriorated into a HAMMOCK. Yes it was a "spring" mattress with a skinny little memory foam, padded top. I'd wake up with horrible back pain. I knew I needed a new mattress but the cost, wow, for something decent. But I couldn't put it off any longer. Did a search of top ten mattress and Puffy kept coming up in the search results as being either the top or one of the top mattress, so I ordered one, and I got the Puffy Lux, which I'm sure is short for "Luxury." The regular Puffy has 3 layers and the Puffy Lux has 4, and yes, it's a memory foam mattress. But WOW, what a DIFFERENCE. I sleep like a log and no more back pain. Just thought I'd mention this.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Sep 3, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Had a lot I planned to get done over the next couple of days, don't think that's gonna happen.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 3, 2019)

007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Did not sleep well last night, had about three hours of sleep before the ibuprofen wore off and the pain woke me up.  Slept (mostly) for about two hours in my office chair and have been up ever since.  Still sore, definitely tired but the eyes just don't want to close.  Had a lot I planned to get done over the next couple of days, don't think that's gonna happen.........
> ...


We have a Sleep Number and I tried different settings but when the Tramodol (yup took one of those also) wore off that was it, didn't matter what I did my shoulder blades were killing me.  That's what I get for thinking I could heft a 4' x 8' OSB board by myself up on the platform I had just built, six and a half foot up......  All of that was after I hefted the 4' x 7' suspended lumber storage framework 8' up........  
Right now most everything hurts, I bit off more than I could chew but chew it I did.  It sucks getting old especially when one let's oneself get sooooo out of shape.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 3, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Had a lot I planned to get done over the next couple of days, don't think that's gonna happen.........


Normally that would be the case but I'm on a time constraint here, I have to have all my storage set up so I can empty out the PackRat by the 12th of this month.  Damn thing costs $214 a month.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 3, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Did not sleep well last night, had about three hours of sleep before the ibuprofen wore off and the pain woke me up.  Slept (mostly) for about two hours in my office chair and have been up ever since.  Still sore, definitely tired but the eyes just don't want to close.  Had a lot I planned to get done over the next couple of days, don't think that's gonna happen.........



One thing I've learned in all these years that a lot of things we think we need to get done and don't, in retrospect we find out they didn't really have to get done in the first place.  Or at least they could wait.


----------



## 007 (Sep 3, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Yeah I'm guilty of that myself, pard. I think I'm still 25 and do work I regret later, but I'm a 64 year old disabled veteran and usually pay for it. I have oxycodone, and I've said many times, I call it my "pill cocaine." I can go like a machine when I take the stuff, but when it wears off and I get up the next day, boy do I know it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 3, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Did not sleep well last night, had about three hours of sleep before the ibuprofen wore off and the pain woke me up.  Slept (mostly) for about two hours in my office chair and have been up ever since.  Still sore, definitely tired but the eyes just don't want to close.  Had a lot I planned to get done over the next couple of days, don't think that's gonna happen.........
> ...


This can't wait


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 3, 2019)

007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Nope, no Oxy for me though it would be nice to have some once in a while for the after effects...........


----------



## 007 (Sep 3, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I've been on opioids in one form or another for probably 15 years. Started on Trams, then hydrocodone, then percocet, then oxycodone. I finally told the VA no more acetaminophen. I used to get a lot more than I do, but I'm down to not much since the melt down about opioids. I actually don't get enough to become addicted. I can go days and days without taking any and no symptoms of withdrawal. I just have enough to take occasionally for pain, but it does give me a buzz, a feeling of euphoria with loads of energy, typical of opioids. I get just oxycodone too, no acetaminophen. Just a tiny little 5mg pill.


----------



## 007 (Sep 3, 2019)

Why would TRA-MA-DOL be a BARRED WORD on the board?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Sep 3, 2019)

007 said:


> Why would TRA-MA-DOL be a BARRED WORD on the board?



That is rather queer?  Someone being anal retentive possibly...


----------



## Ridgerunner (Sep 3, 2019)

007 said:


> I've been on opioids in one form or another for probably 15 years. Started on Trams, then hydrocodone, then percocet, then oxycodone. I finally told the VA no more acetaminophen. I used to get a lot more than I do, but I'm down to not much since the melt down about opioids. I actually don't get enough to become addicted. I can go days and days without taking any and no symptoms of withdrawal. I just have enough to take occasionally for pain, but it does give me a buzz, a feeling of euphoria with loads of energy, typical of opioids. I get just oxycodone too, no acetaminophen. Just a tiny little 5mg pill.



I had a prescription for Norco/Hydrocodone 10/325 for just a little over 10 years, 2004/2014... 4 a day, 120 a month... I was able to live like a normal human being... I know folks find that hard to believe, but God as my witness its true... I will be honest and say the last 4 months of my opioid use was a disaster... I got into trouble and didn't know it for 2 of those months... I have never had good teeth and my teeth was going to hell in a handbasket and I didn't even know it because of the Norco... Well the Norco was masking the pain I should have been feeling, but the pain started coming through... God bless my Dad as he had a saying, 'little bit will do a little good, a lot will do a lot of good... Not with opioids... Fortunately my Son grabbed me by the short and curly's and slapped me around till I seen the light. I have not taken one opioid since... I hurt every day for various reasons neuropathy, arthritis and toting around 10, ten pound bowling balls when I walk from here to the toilet... I try not to bitch, I try not to complain unless it's about politics... It is my fault so no since in crying...

Life is good...

I personally think they have used the pharmaceutical opioid crisis as a political crisis, but what the hell do I know...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 4, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Did not sleep well last night, had about three hours of sleep before the ibuprofen wore off and the pain woke me up.  Slept (mostly) for about two hours in my office chair and have been up ever since.  Still sore, definitely tired but the eyes just don't want to close.  Had a lot I planned to get done over the next couple of days, don't think that's gonna happen.........
> ...


Getting in the wood for winter cannot wait any longer.  Otherwise, it will be a long, cold winter.  And I know I'll need more wood than last year because some one will be here 24/7.


----------



## 007 (Sep 4, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been on opioids in one form or another for probably 15 years. Started on Trams, then hydrocodone, then percocet, then oxycodone. I finally told the VA no more acetaminophen. I used to get a lot more than I do, but I'm down to not much since the melt down about opioids. I actually don't get enough to become addicted. I can go days and days without taking any and no symptoms of withdrawal. I just have enough to take occasionally for pain, but it does give me a buzz, a feeling of euphoria with loads of energy, typical of opioids. I get just oxycodone too, no acetaminophen. Just a tiny little 5mg pill.
> ...


I'm nowhere near what you were taking. I get 60 5mg oxycodone a month, and that's it. The acetaminophen isn't good for you. It'll eat your insides so I requested please no more of that. I have nerve atrophy and neuropathy as well, as well as degenerative joint disease and arthritis. I pinched nerves in my neck, had a discectomy, still have permanent nerve damage. But without the oxy, I'd have to live with a lot of pain. The VA gave me everything under sun for pain for 25 years, until I really had a fit and told them, THIS STUFF ISN'T WORKING, what part about that don't you understand? They finally started me on opioids with Hydrocodone first, then Percocet, then requested no more acetaminophen, and got the pure oxycodone. I love the stuff. I think it's a miracle drug, and yes, I know 100% how someone could become addicted to it very easily. Who wouldn't want to feel like Superman and not have any pain all day?


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 4, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been on opioids in one form or another for probably 15 years. Started on Trams, then hydrocodone, then percocet, then oxycodone. I finally told the VA no more acetaminophen. I used to get a lot more than I do, but I'm down to not much since the melt down about opioids. I actually don't get enough to become addicted. I can go days and days without taking any and no symptoms of withdrawal. I just have enough to take occasionally for pain, but it does give me a buzz, a feeling of euphoria with loads of energy, typical of opioids. I get just oxycodone too, no acetaminophen. Just a tiny little 5mg pill.
> ...


The opioid crisis is political because the FDA recommended the dosage amounts and the government can't sue themselves and ya gotta blame someone........


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 4, 2019)

For those who want to use less pain meds, I am finding Hemp Oil (no THC) to be really effective in knocking down inflammation that causes pain.  Loaded with omegas in the right proportions and no side effects other than less pain.  Hombre and I both take it daily.

I order it at a very reasonable price on Amazon:  Manitoba Harvest Hemp Oil - 120 soft gels at 1000 mg each - about $10


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 4, 2019)

And now for our daily lesson, especially for you guys


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 4, 2019)

Gives a whole new context to the term 'smartass' 

✝️  (See Pinned T.) on Twitter


----------



## Ridgerunner (Sep 4, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> [/URL]



Earl who?


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 4, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > [/URL]
> ...



Every now and then I see a post on Twitter that just begs to be reposted in the Coffee Shop.  I can easily do that from Facebook but haven't figure out how to do it from Twitter yet.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 4, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> For those who want to use less pain meds, I am finding Hemp Oil (no THC) to be really effective in knocking down inflammation that causes pain.  Loaded with omegas in the right proportions and no side effects other than less pain.  Hombre and I both take it daily.
> 
> I order it at a very reasonable price on Amazon:  Manitoba Harvest Hemp Oil - 120 soft gels at 1000 mg each - about $10


At $10 I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Sep 4, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Every now and then I see a post on Twitter that just begs to be reposted in the Coffee Shop. I can easily do that from Facebook but haven't figure out how to do it from Twitter yet.



In the grand scheme of our tech lives... Minor very minor...


----------



## Ridgerunner (Sep 4, 2019)

I have a bone on bone issue in my right knee... Dr.s won't operate because of the 10 bowling balls... I use a Targeted Topical called Receptra… 

Snake Oil ?  Seems to work and help the ex and I...




Image: cbdreporter.com
* Receptra Targeted Topical is your #1 natural defense against muscle and joint irritation.  *


400+mg CBD per 1.25 oz.
Instantly targets muscle and joint irritation.
Naturally scented with soothing jasmine and Ylang Ylang to relax your mind and body.
Protects and strengthens skin.
Non-toxic, non-addictive and non-psychoactive.
*Receptra Targeted Topical | CBD*
cbdcanvas.com/product/receptra-targeted-topical/


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 4, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Every now and then I see a post on Twitter that just begs to be reposted in the Coffee Shop. I can easily do that from Facebook but haven't figure out how to do it from Twitter yet.
> ...



But nothing is minor if you want to do it and don't know how.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## danielpalos (Sep 4, 2019)

"...i don't mind missing my turn if there is a good reason."


----------



## beautress (Sep 4, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Been busy... Started working the morning shift at the County Fair in the American Legion tent Wednesday , Thursday, and Friday, Worked for Vietnam Veterans of America Saturday and Sunday. Saturday afternoon I had a 48th HS reunion Picnic. Sunday night I went with a friend to see Pentatonix.  Saw Rachel Platten as their warm up and then they came out and made it maybe halfway through their planned show when they had to stop because of View attachment 277229 thunderstorms and lightning.
> ...


That was right beautiful, Justanothernut. Thanks.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Sep 5, 2019)

beautress said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Since that post, I've been doing a bit of digging and found out the dark haired guy with beard & mustache in the Hallelujah video is named Avi Kaplan and I guess he has struck out on his own & making his own videos and songs.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 5, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > For those who want to use less pain meds, I am finding Hemp Oil (no THC) to be really effective in knocking down inflammation that causes pain.  Loaded with omegas in the right proportions and no side effects other than less pain.  Hombre and I both take it daily.
> ...



Yes.  It won't hurt you though there is a very slight possibility it could trigger a false positive for THC on a drug test, though the follow up should correct that.  But I always warn people who have zero tolerance at their work place or whatever.  But it can't hurt you and it does give good results for Hombre, Aunt Betty, and me.  Aunt Betty has a very rare form of inflammatory arthritis and can't take nsaids and won't take the opioids.  But she says this really makes her feel better.

Our good friend with intractable back pain, which is mostly my problem, said she didn't feel any different.  But her mental outlook isn't the best either and that I imagine has something to do with it.  But then again, hemp oil probably doesn't work for everybody.  But it's sure worth a shot.  Now that I am no longer allowed nsaids, it has been a godsend for me.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 5, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



Yes Avi left Pentatonix in a really sad goodbye a couple of years ago.  He was missing friends, family, and the Pentatonix were in such demand and constantly on the road leaving him little or no personal time.  I can't remember the name of the new bass for the group--the blond in "The Sound of Silence" video--but the new singers in the group as a group still sound like the Pentatonix.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 5, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


>


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 5, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> >



Well humph.  You gotta work with what you got.


----------



## 007 (Sep 6, 2019)

Dang back hurts again... hurt yesterday and it's worse today... I wouldn't wish back pain on my worst enemy, it's just vile.

Doesn't hurt once I'm standing up straight, but hurts to bend or move. Feels like someone kicked me in the middle of my lower spine with a pair of steel toed boots.


----------



## 007 (Sep 6, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 277622


I like frogs... 

With all the rain we've had for the last two Summers, we've had more than the usual amount of frogs this year. Cute little tree frogs and such. If I see one hoping along when I mow the lawn I stop and make sure it's safe off to the side.

What has been ABSENT this year is all those dang little Chinese beetles and Box Elder bugs, THANK GOD. They said last Winter when we had the 35 below that it would kill all the hibernating eggs of bugs. It appears it did. What a relief.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 6, 2019)

007 said:


> Dang back hurts again... hurt yesterday and it's worse today... I wouldn't wish back pain on my worst enemy, it's just vile.
> 
> Doesn't hurt once I'm standing up straight, but hurts to bend or move. Feels like someone kicked me in the middle of my lower spine with a pair of steel toed boots.



Yes it sucks.  The only thing worse is having your feet hurt.  But hopefully this too shall pass.


----------



## 007 (Sep 6, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Dang back hurts again... hurt yesterday and it's worse today... I wouldn't wish back pain on my worst enemy, it's just vile.
> ...


I'm in luck, the back feels much better. I'm going to finish up the trim work in my back porch and then paint it, and I ripped out the stinky old indoor/outdoor carpet that smelt like a wet dog when it's really humid, and I have some really nice tile I'm going to put down. Thankfully after a couple oxys and a 600mg ibuprofen, I was able to get moving and that made my back almost pain free. Happy days...


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 6, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> >



By the way Montro, how is the new job hunt going?  Or are you still just thinking about it?  It still seems to be a sellers market for labor out there maybe.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 6, 2019)

007 said:


> Dang back hurts again... hurt yesterday and it's worse today... I wouldn't wish back pain on my worst enemy, it's just vile.
> 
> Doesn't hurt once I'm standing up straight, but hurts to bend or move. Feels like someone kicked me in the middle of my lower spine with a pair of steel toed boots.


See, that's what ya get for being human........  Me?  I'm gonna become the Lawnmower Man.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 6, 2019)

Wow!  I'm impressed!  Found out there's a MVD field office up on Juan Tabo and Menaul, went to replace a lost in the mail registration for the Prius and a replacement DL showing the new address.  I was in and out in less than 15 minutes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 6, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Wow!  I'm impressed!  Found out there's a MVD field office up on Juan Tabo and Menaul, went to replace a lost in the mail registration for the Prius and a replacement DL showing the new address.  I was in and out in less than 15 minutes.



If they aren't busy they can be quick.  We use the one at Wyoming and Paseo.  Their extra fee is a bit expensive but it beats the looooooooong wait at the state run MVD.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 6, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow!  I'm impressed!  Found out there's a MVD field office up on Juan Tabo and Menaul, went to replace a lost in the mail registration for the Prius and a replacement DL showing the new address.  I was in and out in less than 15 minutes.
> ...


No, this one is not the private Express but a State run field office


----------



## 007 (Sep 6, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Dang back hurts again... hurt yesterday and it's worse today... I wouldn't wish back pain on my worst enemy, it's just vile.
> ...


I was lawnmower man yesterday... 

Got the old carpet stripped out, all the nasty old trim out, all new trim up except I was SHORT a tiny little bit to finish... 

Got a bike ride tomorrow but going to run and get trim to finish Saturday, then I got a real nice color paint to match the tile, then it's time to tile. Should be pretty sweet when it's all done. People will see a nice, new, clean, sharp looking little back porch instead of a nasty old messed up, wet dog smelling porch.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 6, 2019)

007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Just in case you thought I was actually talking about mowing lawns.........


----------



## 007 (Sep 6, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Cool... now I'm going to have to watch that movie...


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 6, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



The lawnmower man from the actual Stephen King story is a fat, hairy minion of the devil who eats the grass (and other things, like woodchucks) mowed by a demonic mower.  And he does it while naked.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 6, 2019)

007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


I think Rotten Eggs and just about everyone else gives it 3 stars.  I saw it decades ago and don't really remember much of it.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 6, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I got at least a hint that I might get hired directly by the print company I'm working for in a few months, so I'm not being too aggressive in my current job search.  It's more me putting in a few applications for places that pay quite a bit more than I'm currently making.  I did submit a few more postal applications, so fingers crossed I get a bite there, but for now I'm not worried.  Thanks for asking.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 6, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Not a big Steven King fan, don't find his stuff scary at all, typically I just find it more predictable and boring.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 6, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



That movie was pretty horrible.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 6, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


From what I remember I agree.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 6, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



The Shining is the only book of his I remember being scary, but I enjoy his books.  I never went into them hoping to be scared.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 6, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Really?   Well will have to check it out.  We used to drive all the way out to Moriarty to the MVD there because it was so much faster than anywhere in town.  But that seems extreme now.  So thanks for the info.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 6, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Yup.  If I wanted an Express there's probably 5 within a 1/2 mile radius.........
The MVD I went to is in the same shopping center as Goodwill and Roth's

Oops, that's Ross.

.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 6, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



The movie based on the book was a masterpiece of horror movies though.  It had it all without being unnecessarily gruesome or graphic.  It sure got the job done being scary though.


----------



## 007 (Sep 6, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


OK... good to know... I can skip that one then... 

I have Amazon Prime and have been watching Carnival Row, one of the Prime Originals. It's kinda slow but just interesting enough to keep my watching. Best part about Amazon Prime is it's in 4K HDR and doesn't have commercials.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 6, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Honestly, I've never read one of his books just saw the movies and I agree the only one that was done well and scary and not all that predictable was The Shining.  Now I did read a couple of Lovecraft's.......  Gave me friggin' nightmares.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 6, 2019)

By the way, Lovecraft was the one who (indirectly) put King on the path to writing horror, supposedly he was the one author who could scare King.........  And King borrowed heavily from Lovecraft. 
Lovecraft himself was a fascinating, strange man who was himself inspired by the Gothic horror writers such as Poe.  He never finished high school thus was self taught, he wouldn't go out during the day but only at night, both his parents were committed to insane asylums, he began experiencing the parasomnia ‘night terrors’ from the age of six. Night terrors cause the sufferer to physically move or scream to escape waking dreams........  He wrote 100,000 letters in his lifetime second only to Voltaire.
Just a few tidbits.  If you like being scared, read H. P. Lovecraft.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 6, 2019)

Since I usually don't sleep but 6 hours at night on average I've taken to dropping off in my office chair for anywhere from a half hour to three hours in the afternoon on most afternoons.  It's not like I try to or intend to fall asleep I just lay my head back and rest my eyes for a moment the wake up later wondering what happened......


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 6, 2019)

Jasper, our oldest has been following me around a lot lately, I went into the great room to talk with the wife, turned around and there he was right behind me......  First thing that popped into my head was "I'm being followed by a moonshadow".


It's funny because I thought Gordon Lightfoot sang that one, so much for a great memory......


----------



## Oddball (Sep 7, 2019)

Saturday morning!

Keep a sharp eye out for all those "great sportsmen" this fall.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 7, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



If you want nightmares, I recommend the short stories of M.R.James. 'Ghost stories of antiquary' Now they are scary. One was made into a film called'  night of the demon'


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Dajjal (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 7, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Actually I hate horror, I don't get why people like being scared, I don't.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 7, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Oh ! go on, treat yourself to an old horror film. 'night of the demon' is free to watch on the following link.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 7, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



That's me Ringel.  I do not ever go out of my way to watch any movie that I know is going to qualify as a 'horror movie' or 'slasher' movie or that contains a large amount of unnecessary gratuitous graphic sex, violence, blood and gore, or is all special effects.

Evenso, circumstances did have me watching "Carrie", "The Shining", and "The Matrix" all of which I have to appreciate for their brilliance in concept and execution.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 7, 2019)

Well....ancestry had a sale of half off to see where you are from. So, I splurged and did it.

97% England, Wales, Northwestern Europe.
3% Ireland and Scotland.

Funny how folks are attracted to certain times/locations in history and it turns out the location is not only in your hobby/interests, its also in your genes.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 7, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 277924



When my big sister was in college, she and her roommate won six live baby ducks in a carnival game.  They were living in the dormitory where a no pets of any kind rule was strictly enforced.  But they couldn't find anybody reliable to take the ducks so they took them back to the dormitory and raised them in the bath tub until they were about 10 weeks old and could fend for themselves and they took them to a lake in the city park and turned them loose there.  Somehow or other they didn't get caught.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 7, 2019)

Weekend homework - definitions:


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 7, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I've read that King did not like Kubrick's version of The Shining.  I thought it was excellent, although it's been years and years since I watched it, so I don't know how well it's held up over time.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 7, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> By the way, Lovecraft was the one who (indirectly) put King on the path to writing horror, supposedly he was the one author who could scare King.........  And King borrowed heavily from Lovecraft.
> Lovecraft himself was a fascinating, strange man who was himself inspired by the Gothic horror writers such as Poe.  He never finished high school thus was self taught, he wouldn't go out during the day but only at night, both his parents were committed to insane asylums, he began experiencing the parasomnia ‘night terrors’ from the age of six. Night terrors cause the sufferer to physically move or scream to escape waking dreams........  He wrote 100,000 letters in his lifetime second only to Voltaire.
> Just a few tidbits.  If you like being scared, read H. P. Lovecraft.



I got night terrors when I was very young.  Apparently I would wake up crying and screaming and was inconsolable when it happened.  There are no real dreams involved, just feelings of dread.  I don't actually remember it, but my mother has described it to me.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 7, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 277923



That looks very much like the cat I lived with while I was a nanny.  I actually just saw her today when I visited the little one to watch her play a soccer game.


----------



## beautress (Sep 8, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 277923


My cat makes her bed like this one.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Sep 8, 2019)

It’s hurricane season.  Why do news reporters stand out in the storm to tell us the wind is blowing, it’s raining and things are being destroyed as a result of the hurricaine’s fury?  How dumb is that’s?


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 8, 2019)

Big Black Dog said:


> It’s hurricane season.  Why do news reporters stand out in the storm to tell us the wind is blowing, it’s raining and things are being destroyed as a result of the hurricaine’s fury?  How dumb is that’s?



  I have often wondered about that myself.  Of course a lot of it is staged.  We have all seen the reporter leaning into the ferocious wind, but the folks walking behind him are chatting normally and not bothered by it at all.  Or the reporter in the row boat talking about the terrible flooding when in her live broadcast two guys are walking just behind her in the ankle deep water.

But I am pretty unimpressed by the guy giving his weather report while standing in the rain just to show that it is raining.  A camera pan could acommplish that a lot better.  To me he just looks a bit silly.

And top of the morning to you BBD--it's still morning in New Mexico for just a little while longer.  I am trying to remember.  Are you a Packers fan?  Bears?  Or are you the Washington Redskins guy?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Sep 8, 2019)

Big Black Dog said:


> It’s hurricane season. Why do news reporters stand out in the storm to tell us the wind is blowing, it’s raining and things are being destroyed as a result of the hurricaine’s fury? How dumb is that’s?



My conclusion to the first question...   





Second question... Pretty dumb...


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 8, 2019)

We also personify hurricanes with names.  They are weather terrorists, don't give them a name.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 8, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Jasper, our oldest has been following me around a lot lately, I went into the great room to talk with the wife, turned around and there he was right behind me......  First thing that popped into my head was "I'm being followed by a moonshadow".
> 
> 
> It's funny because I thought Gordon Lightfoot sang that one, so much for a great memory......



Most likely waiting for an ideal opportunity to trip you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 9, 2019)

Okay, today's lesson is on ability to observe.  What's wrong with this picture:


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## Hossfly (Sep 9, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay, today's lesson is on ability to observe.  What's wrong with this picture:


About 2 seconds to notice the girls aren't sitting on anything.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 9, 2019)

Oh boy.

Only just today heard that one of my more favorite gal pals from the early 1980s passed in April '18.

Unfortunately, the years of booze and recreational substances played hell with her....Aged her more than a decade beyond her relatively young age....I'll always remember her looking like this...That smirk was golden...

RIP, Lisa.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 9, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Oh boy.
> 
> Only just today heard that one of my more favorite gal pals from the early 1980s passed in April '18.
> 
> ...



I hear you Oddball.  It is tough to see those we grew up with, who have been friends over the years, or those we just remember fondly pass on before we do, most especially when they are too young and/or when it didn't have to happen just then.  I suppose we've all lost somebody to substance abuse or or other addictions, or suicide, or any number of senseless reasons.  It hurts every time.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Sep 9, 2019)

I am a Packer and Washington Redskin fan.  It breaks my heart to see Randall Cobb playing for Dallas and Clay Mathews playing for the Rams.  When the Packers played the Bears last Thursday I hardly knew anybody on the Packer team.  The score was the Packers 10 and the Bears 3.  The Packers won but it was such a poorly played game I’m surprised anybody won.  I’m not a Dallas fan but you have to admit they played some awesome football on Sunday.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Sep 9, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Oh boy.
> 
> Only just today heard that one of my more favorite gal pals from the early 1980s passed in April '18.
> 
> ...



I have lost several running buddies both male and female in the last few years... Not having any blood brothers or sisters I always felt a little closer to my compadres... Remember the good times Oddball as our memories is all we take with us... There is no U-Haul behind the hearse...  No Regrets...


----------



## Oddball (Sep 9, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Oh boy.
> ...





Ridgerunner said:


> I have lost several running buddies both male and female in the last few years... Not having any blood brothers or sisters I always felt a little closer to my compadres... Remember the good times Oddball as our memories is all we take with us... There is no U-Haul behind the hearse...  No Regrets...


No regrets at all....She was a little babe-a-licious monkey woman, if ya know what I mean....It just that seeing someone wreck themselves physically as such, then expire way too soon for it, is terribly sad.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Sep 9, 2019)

Oddball said:


> She was a little babe-a-licious monkey woman, if ya know what I mean....



I possibly new her older sister... Remember those good times and grieve the loss...


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Sep 9, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, today's lesson is on ability to observe.  What's wrong with this picture:
> ...




Braggert! 

Took me about 30 seconds...….cause I kept thinking there was a Doberman on the one in the centers head


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## Hossfly (Sep 10, 2019)

*To the coffee klatch.*



*

*


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 10, 2019)

Hi ! coffee shoppers, treat yourselves to a trip.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 10, 2019)

Like i mentioned earlier last week I got the garage cleaned up and organized, yesterday evening, late morning today and finally this afternoon (after sleeping hard in my office chair for a couple of hours) I finally have the PackRat emptied out and swept........  Right now if a feather hit me on the head it would knock me out......  I'm going to take a few days and recover.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 10, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Like i mentioned earlier last week I got the garage cleaned up and organized, yesterday evening, late morning today and finally this afternoon (after sleeping hard in my office chair for a couple of hours) I finally have the PackRat emptied out and swept........  Right now if a feather hit me on the head it would knock me out......  I'm going to take a few days and recover.



At least it's done.  And even though we pay for it, it feels good.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 10, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Like i mentioned earlier last week I got the garage cleaned up and organized, yesterday evening, late morning today and finally this afternoon (after sleeping hard in my office chair for a couple of hours) I finally have the PackRat emptied out and swept........  Right now if a feather hit me on the head it would knock me out......  I'm going to take a few days and recover.
> ...


When I opened it up yesterday my reaction was OMG, I'll never have this done by Thursday when they pick it up.......  I just stuck to it and even though I could hardly walk at the end I finished it up.  Both my knees hurt as well as most of the rest of my body so I guess my planned visit to Wally World this evening might have to be postponed.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 10, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



It will still be there tomorrow.  Or the next day.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Sep 10, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> Hi ! coffee shoppers, treat yourselves to a trip.



This reminds me of when I was a teen and several of us would get high, then go to Laserium at the Pacific Science Center. There were seats, but we usually opted to lay on the floor to watch the show......which is images created with lasers (similar to your video) projected on the inside of the domed roof. The laser images would move & dance across the 'sky' to the beat of the music. Pink Floyd was always a favorite


----------



## beautress (Sep 10, 2019)

Big Black Dog said:


> It’s hurricane season.  Why do news reporters stand out in the storm to tell us the wind is blowing, it’s raining and things are being destroyed as a result of the hurricaine’s fury?  How dumb is that’s?


I don't know. I85 MPH winds on one of the islands in the Bahamas still has over 6,000 people missing.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Sep 10, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> It will still be there tomorrow. Or the next day.



Mr. Sears and Mr. Roebuck thought the very same thing...


----------



## beautress (Sep 10, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, today's lesson is on ability to observe.  What's wrong with this picture:
> ...


I won't even tell you how long it took me to notice it, but it was considerably longer than you. /red face


----------



## beautress (Sep 10, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Oh boy.
> 
> Only just today heard that one of my more favorite gal pals from the early 1980s passed in April '18.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry for your loss of one of your favorite friends, Oddball.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 10, 2019)

beautress said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Oh boy.
> ...


She was lost years ago to the chemicals...Was fantastic to have been with her way back when.


----------



## beautress (Sep 11, 2019)

Good night, everyone. It rained all day, but I got some quilt squares sewn to the #7 piece in a log cabin quilt which has 35 pieces done to #7.
Leftist piece marked #7. >
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All my squares are dark red, but each piece is a different red fabric print. The ones below have too much white in them. Mine squares are rich reds, randomly placed. So far I have at least 200 different fabrics in the 35 squares, and when it gets out to piece #12, it will likely have another 150 fabrics that are each different, except for a few that get repeated. It takes time, but will go into a first responder quilt in honor of the first responders who have died in the line of duty, including the 9/11/2001 167 firefighters and police who died assisting others out of the World Trade Center. I guess it's officially 18 years later, someone around here said.  Love to all the friends here, and good night.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 11, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition and for positive trend to continue.
Seagal and Mr. Seagal.
Peach for healing
Beautress for wellness
Kat for wellness
Mrs. Ringel05 for good results and comfort with new meds.
Gallantwarrior for strength, patience, healing, comfort in his challenge with caring for Rod and Rod's healing.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so that those who have been away can find their way back.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 11, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Like i mentioned earlier last week I got the garage cleaned up and organized, yesterday evening, late morning today and finally this afternoon (after sleeping hard in my office chair for a couple of hours) I finally have the PackRat emptied out and swept........  Right now if a feather hit me on the head it would knock me out......  I'm going to take a few days and recover.


But you can treasure the sense of accomplishment.  Always a great feeling when a project is finally done.  Congratulations!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 11, 2019)

Dropped my brother at the airport.  Now I has a sad He was a great help to me and a boost to my sanity.  Amazing how well we worked together and how much we got done in these past few weeks.  He helped me unload and stack a load of hay, got in 2 1/2 cords of wood, and helped start the newest goat shed.  Of course,  I still have to finish up a few things.  If I can stay organized and focused, things will happen as needed.
Partner had an appointment with a cardiologist today and the news was encouraging.  It'll take about a year for the stint to be "permanent", though.  Rod claims he'll be driving by the end of this month.  Hell, he can barely stand up with aid.  He can now touch his right forefinger to his nose, most of the time, and he does have some grip.  I told him he wouldn't be driving until the docs tell him he can.  He observed how having a stroke did not mean his driver's license was suspended.  Guess again, buddy!  I hid the car keys.  It's still a pain because he's had at least 2, usually 3 appointments every week.  He's claiming he'll be back to work by Thanksgiving.  I guess it's good to have a goal, but it should be a realistic goal.  I have to be supportive although skeptical so he won't crash when he doesn't get there by then.
Thank you all for the encouragement and support throughout this difficult time, too!


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Sep 11, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dropped my brother at the airport.  Now I has a sad He was a great help to me and a boost to my sanity.  Amazing how well we worked together and how much we got done in these past few weeks.  He helped me unload and stack a load of hay, got in 2 1/2 cords of wood, and helped start the newest goat shed.  Of course,  I still have to finish up a few things.  If I can stay organized and focused, things will happen as needed.
> Partner had an appointment with a cardiologist today and the news was encouraging.  It'll take about a year for the stint to be "permanent", though.  Rod claims he'll be driving by the end of this month.  Hell, he can barely stand up with aid.  He can now touch his right forefinger to his nose, most of the time, and he does have some grip.  I told him he wouldn't be driving until the docs tell him he can.  He observed how having a stroke did not mean his driver's license was suspended.  Guess again, buddy!  I hid the car keys.  It's still a pain because he's had at least 2, usually 3 appointments every week.  He's claiming he'll be back to work by Thanksgiving.  I guess it's good to have a goal, but it should be a realistic goal.  I have to be supportive although skeptical so he won't crash when he doesn't get there by then.
> Thank you all for the encouragement and support throughout this difficult time, too!




Sometimes having a goal, even if it seems unrealistic to us......is just the motivator for him to keep going. It may be annoying or outlandish to you for him to think he'll be 'right back at it' in a few short months......but it would be a whole lot worse on you and him, if he gave up completely and stayed or became completely helpless invalid. 
Who knows, he may become fully functional by Thanksgiving...…..stranger things have happened like that. But even if it took a few months longer to achieve what he's wanting to happen....I'm sure he'd be further along by his timeline than if he didn't try at all. Much of our healing is in the power of the mind. 


Now all that being said...…..you do have my sympathy and support as I know it can be as hard or even harder on the caretaker than it is on the patient.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 11, 2019)

Setting a goal and working for it usually gets us further along than we would likely get otherwise.  But I understand GW's concern that the goal should be at least attainable, and not of a nature that throws the person into depression if it isn't reached.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 11, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Dropped my brother at the airport.  Now I has a sad He was a great help to me and a boost to my sanity.  Amazing how well we worked together and how much we got done in these past few weeks.  He helped me unload and stack a load of hay, got in 2 1/2 cords of wood, and helped start the newest goat shed.  Of course,  I still have to finish up a few things.  If I can stay organized and focused, things will happen as needed.
> ...


I am glad he has a goal.  And I would be ecstatic if he could get back to work, the sooner-the better.  I'm just apprehensive of the blowback if he fails.  I do agree that the power of the mind is amazing.  You are a living example of how well that power works and I look to you.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 11, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Like i mentioned earlier last week I got the garage cleaned up and organized, yesterday evening, late morning today and finally this afternoon (after sleeping hard in my office chair for a couple of hours) I finally have the PackRat emptied out and swept........  Right now if a feather hit me on the head it would knock me out......  I'm going to take a few days and recover.
> ...


You know as well as I that's just the start of a whole long list of things that have to be because I did this one.  The stuff is in now so other priorities take precedence.  One is the cancer drug they wife is taking makes her get cold easy, I have the swamp on and she's wrapped up in a blanket, I'm just comfortable.......  So since I spend more time in my home office and with two desktops running it gets warm so I bought a small AC window unit.  It's not going to be a quick fix as this house is only two wire electrical and the window is a slider, not a hung window.  That means I have to get/make a support for the AC unit, do something to seal off the open area above the AC unit and run a 20 amp 3 wire.  The 20 amp will be easy, the circuit box is an outside box maybe 15 feet from where I sit, just run some conduit to the outside wall of the office, pull exterior grade wire through, drill through the outer wall, add a interior box and plug and put in the breaker.  I want to add the 20 amp because even though the breaker box is new I want the AC unit on it's own circuit that way I'm not drawing too much power on one circuit with all the computers, etc.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 11, 2019)

Oh and speaking of office......  Had ordered new RAM for my new computer build, it arrived but still having the same problem.  Now I get to pack up the motherboard and ship it back to ASUS for repair or replacement.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 11, 2019)

One thing I need to do is replace the existing ceiling fans with our really good ones we've been hauling around since we left Virginia, not a high priority but still needs to be done.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 11, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Oh and speaking of office......  Had ordered new RAM for my new computer build, it arrived but still having the same problem.  Now I get to pack up the motherboard and ship it back to ASUS for repair or replacement.



Speaking of that, Hombre's HP computer is fairly new but only has 4 gigs ram.  If I got 8 gigs ram, would you know how to switch it out?


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 11, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and speaking of office......  Had ordered new RAM for my new computer build, it arrived but still having the same problem.  Now I get to pack up the motherboard and ship it back to ASUS for repair or replacement.
> ...


Yes, it's really easy.  Desktop or laptop?  Plus you have to make sure you have the correct RAM for that unit.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 11, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and speaking of office......  Had ordered new RAM for my new computer build, it arrived but still having the same problem.  Now I get to pack up the motherboard and ship it back to ASUS for repair or replacement.
> ...


What's the HP model number?


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 11, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Not  where I can get it right now.  But it's a HP Pavilion Desktop.  I'll holler at you when we get ready to do that.  (If ever.  )


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 11, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


It should have a model number and what year did you buy it?  Was it brand new when you bought it.  
One thing to check out is how much speed will you gain by adding more RAM?  Sometimes it's negligible depending on how fast other components are, if the motherboard has the capability to handle more RAM and actually speed the system up.


----------



## 007 (Sep 11, 2019)

Big Black Dog said:


> I am a Packer and Washington Redskin fan.  It breaks my heart to see Randall Cobb playing for Dallas and Clay Mathews playing for the Rams.  When the Packers played the Bears last Thursday I hardly knew anybody on the Packer team.  The score was the Packers 10 and the Bears 3.  The Packers won but it was such a poorly played game I’m surprised anybody won.  I’m not a Dallas fan but you have to admit they played some awesome football on Sunday.


I haven't watched any football for two years. The Packer game the other night was the first time I've watched any. Would be the third year not watching had I not. But I had no idea Mathews had defected to the Rams.

On another note, I've been having problems with my new Chevy 2018 High Country. Had to take it in for a whining noise coming from the transmission. They did a flush on it and that fixed it, for a DAY, then right back in because the noise was worse. Sounds like a power steering pump low on fluid. We've all heard that. I know it's the pump in the transmission making the noise. When I started it up sitting here in the shop to take it back in it clunked and lurched forward sitting in park, and that was about the 4th time it's done that. So, been dealing today with them on a new 2019 Chevy LTZ, and GM is even going to help "some" to pay the difference. But I'm not hopeful. I'm not going to get screwed, blued and tattooed trading in. They want me to come over in the morning to deal, but... from the numbers I've ran, it's not looking good. My brand new High Country according to NADA has depreciated twice as fast as I've been paying on it.


----------



## beautress (Sep 11, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dropped my brother at the airport.  Now I has a sad He was a great help to me and a boost to my sanity.  Amazing how well we worked together and how much we got done in these past few weeks.  He helped me unload and stack a load of hay, got in 2 1/2 cords of wood, and helped start the newest goat shed.  Of course,  I still have to finish up a few things.  If I can stay organized and focused, things will happen as needed.
> Partner had an appointment with a cardiologist today and the news was encouraging.  It'll take about a year for the stint to be "permanent", though.  Rod claims he'll be driving by the end of this month.  Hell, he can barely stand up with aid.  He can now touch his right forefinger to his nose, most of the time, and he does have some grip.  I told him he wouldn't be driving until the docs tell him he can.  He observed how having a stroke did not mean his driver's license was suspended.  Guess again, buddy!  I hid the car keys.  It's still a pain because he's had at least 2, usually 3 appointments every week.  He's claiming he'll be back to work by Thanksgiving.  I guess it's good to have a goal, but it should be a realistic goal.  I have to be supportive although skeptical so he won't crash when he doesn't get there by then.
> Thank you all for the encouragement and support throughout this difficult time, too!


I had to hide car keys at night by wearing blue jeans to bed, and having the 3 sets of keys in my pockets to keep the car from disappearing at night. Prayers up for what you're going through, gallantwarrior.


----------



## beautress (Sep 11, 2019)

I finally found an all red quilt, but the blocks are not log cabin, but they are 6 logs sewn as 6" squares most likely.




I did 35 squares of log cabins that measure 7" when finished, and each square has 13 pieces. So tomorrow, I hope to sew them together and complete some more red squares for another charity quilt. This one is going to have a fireman border and will be given to my late friend EJ's family because they have 5 grandchildren who are boys and 5 who are girls. They are EJ's step grandkids, and I promised him before he died I'd make sure that his stepson, who retired as police chief last year, would be given fireman fabric quilts for the boys and girl stuff for the girls. I still have some red fire trucks for the border, but the more I look at the long brick border on the quilt above, the more I like it. But the red old-timey fire trucks will be the outer border regardless of what else is done to the quilt to make it a bit bigger since the grandsons will be long, tall drinks of water when they get to be teenagers, I'm pretty sure. A couple of them are already 5th grade or 6th. All the rest are younger than that. My goal is to make sure they have a quilt that will still cover their toes when they are 12 years old, and the older kids, maybe 15. They're the cutest kids.  And I have about 4 ready to go to charity, and for every one of the 10 quilts I made for EJ's family, my goal is to do at least 20 more by the end of this year, half of which will be red, and half of which will be blue. I was thinking about doing all blue quilts this year, but when EJ spent 44 years being a county volunteer fireman, and I saw all his placques for 25, 30, 35, 40 and 44 years and know he put in an extra couple of years doing for the fire department after that, his grandkids were going to get firemen quilts. 

Worked all day on red quilt log cabin blockss, sang in the choir and went to karaoke before I got back here this evening. Have a lovely day tomorrow, everyone.​


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Sep 11, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...




I understand all too well that blowback in failure. That's when you'll need gently remind him just how far he has come and how much worse it could have been....but wasn't. 


And I don't know about my being an example or anyone to look to......I'm just as messed up as anybody & probably more so, if truth be told. Anything I've ever done or accomplished is nothing more than anyone else would do in the same situation. 

When life smacks you up side the head, you just gotta step up and smack it back.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 12, 2019)

I read the snippets of life stories here in the Coffee Shop--some of those snippets develop by reading over the years.  And there are amazing people who post here, some having gone through hell and back, some still doing it, some overcoming adversity that would crush lesser folk, all sharing and at the same time lending shoulders to lean on. . 

I am humbled and honored to know each and every one of you.  So many have helped me and will never know when and how.  Thank you all.

Blessings and good night everybody.  No change in the vigil list.  I really do love you guys.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 12, 2019)

Compared to many, I've got off lightly. For example, reading about the lady who lost everything in the CA fires.


But.......my shoulder, following surgery, is taking _ages _ to heal.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 12, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Compared to many, I've got off lightly. For example, reading about the lady who lost everything in the CA fires.
> 
> 
> But.......my shoulder, following surgery, is taking _ages _ to heal.



I hear that Mindful.  We need to put you on the vigil list yes?  But shoulder and knee surgery does seem to take longer than other kinds of corrective surgery.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 12, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Compared to many, I've got off lightly. For example, reading about the lady who lost everything in the CA fires.
> ...


Yes the do.

Soooo, you never answered my questions about Hombre's HP.  Is it a desktop?  If it is the model number should be on a sticker on the side.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 12, 2019)

It's been a busy week at work.  8, 11, 11.5, and 10 hours approximately so far.  Tomorrow will be all OT.  I got an email about a job I had applied to, I will hopefully talk to the guy this weekend and see if it's something I want to do.  I'm not sure what the pay is, or even the location at this point .  It's at least medical-related, although lab work rather than information management.  With my current job seemingly headed to a direct hire at some point, I'm not sure if I want to take another job if it's a long commute.  Still, good to know at least someone is possibly interested and I'll see what pans out.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 12, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Oh I'm sorry.  I thought I did.  It's a fairly new HP Pavilion desktop.  Model #590-p-0020


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 12, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> It's been a busy week at work.  8, 11, 11.5, and 10 hours approximately so far.  Tomorrow will be all OT.  I got an email about a job I had applied to, I will hopefully talk to the guy this weekend and see if it's something I want to do.  I'm not sure what the pay is, or even the location at this point .  It's at least medical-related, although lab work rather than information management.  With my current job seemingly headed to a direct hire at some point, I'm not sure if I want to take another job if it's a long commute.  Still, good to know at least someone is possibly interested and I'll see what pans out.



Yes.  It's a great time to be making a career move so long as it doesn't have more negatives than you can accept and still enjoy the job.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 12, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Grandpa gets a new I-pad

Embedded video - Snotr


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 12, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Okay, another 4GB RAM (4GB DDR4-2400 UDIMM) is what Crucial says is compatible with Hombre's HP and is around $20.  The problem is usually you can't just buy another 4gb stick and add it unless it's the exact same one that's already installed, sometimes.........  What the specs tell me is you have one 4gb  DDR4-2666 SDRAM.
I found one that exactly fits what you have but it's $60.........  Soooo, if that's the case you can actually upgrade to 16gb of RAM........  Wait for it........  Cheaper!

This is supposed to fit your HP but I need to double check.

OLOy 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 2666 (PC4 21300) Desktop Memory Model MD4U082616BGDA - Newegg.com 

If you choose the Parrot Red it's a dollar cheaper.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 12, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I apologize for oversimplifying.  You are correct that there is so much that has to be because one is no longer equal to the other.  Right now, I am training myself to ignore some of the partner's more obnoxious habits.  It's difficult at times because of the way he slurs his words.  He sounds perpetually drunk and has little inflection.  That, and there's a short-term memory loss that has to be dealt with.  Do your wife's treatments affect her mental capacity?  It's difficult enough to deal with so many appointments and no real prognosis for successful healing.  
Ringel, I do hope you wife gets better.  She certainly has a good helper.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 12, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Also one other thing I noticed, it's horribly under-powered with a 180Watt power supply unit.  Heck I didn't know they even made them that weak any longer.  If he ever wants to add a graphics card at some later point that will have to be upgraded.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 12, 2019)

beautress said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Dropped my brother at the airport.  Now I has a sad He was a great help to me and a boost to my sanity.  Amazing how well we worked together and how much we got done in these past few weeks.  He helped me unload and stack a load of hay, got in 2 1/2 cords of wood, and helped start the newest goat shed.  Of course,  I still have to finish up a few things.  If I can stay organized and focused, things will happen as needed.
> ...


I put the keys where he'll never look, under the trash basket under the sink.  He usually doesn't even get trash as far as the kitchen basket and since he's been "disabled", I have to pick up his trash from the floor under the sofa.  He did find my stash of Hershey's kisses, though.  They were "hidden" in plain sight.  Car keys, not so much...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 12, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


Sometimes, you just have to smack your partner up side the head!!!  He's not the suicide type, though.  He just gets bitter-er and more nasty.  My brother has given me the tools and coaching to ignore the bitter and keep moving.  Bless my brother.  I guess after 30 years dealing with k-12 students, and their parents, he's developed some great coping skills.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 12, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Hey, don't worry about it (oversimplification), I wasn't upset.  Yes there's a thing called Chemo Brain where often some short term memory is gone, the wife has no recollection of some of the conversations we've had, it can be frustrating for both of us.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 12, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> I read the snippets of life stories here in the Coffee Shop--some of those snippets develop by reading over the years.  And there are amazing people who post here, some having gone through hell and back, some still doing it, some overcoming adversity that would crush lesser folk, all sharing and at the same time lending shoulders to lean on. .
> 
> I am humbled and honored to know each and every one of you.  So many have helped me and will never know when and how.  Thank you all.
> 
> Blessings and good night everybody.  No change in the vigil list.  I really do love you guys.


A HUGE thank you to you, Foxy and all the many others here who share their journeys with the rest of us.  This is an oasis of sanity in a world of crazy.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 12, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Compared to many, I've got off lightly. For example, reading about the lady who lost everything in the CA fires.
> 
> 
> But.......my shoulder, following surgery, is taking _ages _ to heal.


Still crossing the hooks that you will improve and be better.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 12, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> It's been a busy week at work.  8, 11, 11.5, and 10 hours approximately so far.  Tomorrow will be all OT.  I got an email about a job I had applied to, I will hopefully talk to the guy this weekend and see if it's something I want to do.  I'm not sure what the pay is, or even the location at this point .  It's at least medical-related, although lab work rather than information management.  With my current job seemingly headed to a direct hire at some point, I'm not sure if I want to take another job if it's a long commute.  Still, good to know at least someone is possibly interested and I'll see what pans out.


Good luck, Montro.  May this work out for your best outcome.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 12, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


The partner likes to relate stories I've heard dozens of times before but they are not the same as they used to be.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 12, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I'd wondered about these 'symptoms', concerning a friend of mine. She gets chemo once a week, as a preventative measure, to stabilise her blood cancer, and prevent it from invading her kidneys, which it already had done with disastrous results. She is also on morphine. One of her symptoms was to insist we went to a restaurant which hasn't been there for years. And some weird behaviour in the bank.

I have fond memories of her being fit and well, riding her bicycle to meet me for lunch. We'd planned a road trip around England. Sadly, that will never happen.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 13, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


It's not just the disease it's the drugs also.  Basically the drugs are poison they kill off the bad and the good.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 13, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I copied it down and will check it out.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 13, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Right now they're $10 off, think the sale lasts a week but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 13, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition and for positive trend to continue.
Seagal and Mr. Seagal.
Peach for healing
Beautress for wellness
Kat for wellness
Mindful and her shoulder for healing
Mrs. Ringel05 for good results and comfort with new meds.
Gallantwarrior for strength, patience, healing, comfort in his challenge with caring for Rod and Rod's healing.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so that those who have been away can find their way back.

*As I sign off tonight my darlinks, I notice that for most of us, it is Friday the 13th.  And there will be a full harvest moon tonight.  So. . . .if things get a bit wierd, you'll know why.*
*



*


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 13, 2019)

Finally the PackRat is gone so there's another $200 per month to go into savings.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 13, 2019)

Drama queen


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 13, 2019)

We have a set of 400 count 100% Egyptian cotton sheets I bought just over a year ago, soft as a babies bottom.  Ordered a couple of sets of 500 count 100% Egyptian cotton sheet sets on sale.  The first arrived yesterday, opened the package and felt the sheets.......  Not soft and silky as advertised but rough and scratchy, already gave a bad review and they're going back.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 13, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



180 Watts?!  

Did they have a bunch of old unused power supplies sitting around I wonder?


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 13, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



That's probably why it was ridiculously cheap.  He doesn't do any serious gaming at all and rarely needs any additional power.  But it just is a little slower navigating and bringing up websites etc. than he would like.  But then so does my computer which is almost identical to his but has 8 gigs ram.  So any modifications probably wouldn't help him all that much?


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 13, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> We have a set of 400 count 100% Egyptian cotton sheets I bought just over a year ago, soft as a babies bottom.  Ordered a couple of sets of 500 count 100% Egyptian cotton sheet sets on sale.  The first arrived yesterday, opened the package and felt the sheets.......  Not soft and silky as advertised but rough and scratchy, already gave a bad review and they're going back.



You know we have bought the expensive sheets and they are very nice.  But lately, because we are on a tight budget, I scour the world looking for real bargains and have found the microfiber sheets to be very soft and comfortable and also very cheap.  Elegant they are not.  But they get the job done for us at a fraction of the cost.  And so far they have worn like iron.  We are getting our money's worth and more.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 13, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 13, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Not sure though there is modification on both that would work wonders and that is to replace your hard drives with solid state drives and more RAM which could easily be done but that could cost as much as $150 per computer (just the parts, free for me to install).  Surfing the net is a whole different animal, who are you using as an internet provider and what download speed are you paying for?


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 13, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > We have a set of 400 count 100% Egyptian cotton sheets I bought just over a year ago, soft as a babies bottom.  Ordered a couple of sets of 500 count 100% Egyptian cotton sheet sets on sale.  The first arrived yesterday, opened the package and felt the sheets.......  Not soft and silky as advertised but rough and scratchy, already gave a bad review and they're going back.
> ...


My problem is we both have issues with man-made fabrics, most man-made fabrics I should say and aren't those microfiber sheets hot?


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 13, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Okay, I'm going to give them a try but instead of pure microfiber I'm getting the bamboo/microfiber blend.  Makes them lighter and more breathable at the same price.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 13, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



We have Xfinity high speed internet bundled with cable and phones.  It is excellent and very reliable--rarely ever goes off and when it does it is rarely for more than a very short time.  We really have all that kind of capability we need.  I am relaying our discussions here to Hombre and he says he really isn't frustrated--at least not often  --with his computer's performance and for the simple things we do with the computers and on line, they really are adequate.  He doesn't want to spend any more on them than absolutely necessary.

Don't tell him but I am looking for a good deal on a 27" monitor for him for Christmas though.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 13, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Well, the 16gb of RAM will noticeably speed it up.  We're not talking WOW factor speed increase but noticeable.  
An M2.2 solid state drive would give the WOW factor but again, they're still sorta expensive, no where near as expensive as they used to be but still more expensive than a old style disk drive without the large storage space provided on old hard drives.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 13, 2019)

Last two Fridays in a row the wife wanted Dion's, make the call and order, wait the 15 minutes then head over.  The closest one to us is on Montgomery and Morris so with lights and traffic about a 5 minute drive.  Both times get there and there's a line of vehicles wrapped around the building waiting for pick up and almost all the parking spaces full.......  Fifteen minutes later ya finally make it to the delivery window......  Next week I call then head right over.......


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 13, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > We have a set of 400 count 100% Egyptian cotton sheets I bought just over a year ago, soft as a babies bottom.  Ordered a couple of sets of 500 count 100% Egyptian cotton sheet sets on sale.  The first arrived yesterday, opened the package and felt the sheets.......  Not soft and silky as advertised but rough and scratchy, already gave a bad review and they're going back.
> ...


We like flannel sheets, warmer when the weather gets cold.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 13, 2019)

Well the day passed without any noticeable wierdness here.  So I trust all are in good shape and looking forward to the weekend.  Good night darliinks  No change in the vigil list.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 14, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I don't find them to be hot.  But you might.  Don't know if the bamboo will be as soft but it could be worth a try.

And I've already tried twice to get to bed tonight and keep winding up back at the computer.  Third times a charm?. . . . good night.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 14, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Well the day passed without any noticeable wierdness here.  So I trust all are in good shape and looking forward to the weekend.  Good night darliinks  No change in the vigil list.



Then I showed up ... 

.




 ... I say it with morning coffee, hugs, flowers and she seems to really like cute notes..
.

.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 14, 2019)

Saturday morning!

Who knew that Texas had a jail way back in cave man days?

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 14, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Well the day passed without any noticeable wierdness here.  So I trust all are in good shape and looking forward to the weekend.  Good night darliinks  No change in the vigil list.
> ...



That isn't wierd Lumpy.  That is wonderful.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 14, 2019)

I am pleased to announce I lost 4 lbs so far. 16 more to go and I am back to normal!! Yay for me!

Now I'm off to fix my breakfast of one poached egg over 4 tater tots. Lunch will be  1/4 cup tater salad Dinner will be  small green salad and maybe 2 shrimp. LOTS of green tea to help it pass along smoothly and hydrate me. I still have my sweets that I love..which is a jaw breaker slowly melting in my mouth between meals.

I am THRILLED...and its just 4 lbs. I feel so much better body-wise. Took me 7 days to do it and I am not miserable.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 14, 2019)

Gracie said:


> I am pleased to announce I lost 4 lbs so far. 16 more to go and I am back to normal!! Yay for me!
> 
> Now I'm off to fix my breakfast of one poached egg over 4 tater tots. Lunch will be  1/4 cup tater salad Dinner will be  small green salad and maybe 2 shrimp. LOTS of green tea to help it pass along smoothly and hydrate me. I still have my sweets that I love..which is a jaw breaker slowly melting in my mouth between meals.
> 
> I am THRILLED...and its just 4 lbs. I feel so much better body-wise. Took me 7 days to do it and I am not miserable.



Kudos.  When I was younger, I could drop 4 pounds in a day.  Now I feel triumphant if I can lose 4 lbs in a month.  So way to go!!!!

I'll have to say that the tater tot diet is a new one on me.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 14, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I am pleased to announce I lost 4 lbs so far. 16 more to go and I am back to normal!! Yay for me!
> ...


Speaking of not so healthy diets.......  I had some leftover roast beef, gravy and broth, diced up a quarter large onion and 6 medium potatoes, sauteed them till the potatoes were nearly done, added the diced up roast beef, broth, salt, pepper, 2 tsps Worcestershire sauce and cooked on medium low till almost all the liquid was gone.  Home made roast beast hash.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 14, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Saturday morning!
> 
> Who knew that Texas had a jail way back in cave man days?
> 
> Let the cartoon begin!


I thought Texas was a jail.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 14, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Saturday morning!
> ...



Booo.  Former Texan here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 14, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Actually that sounds good.  I'm on the way to Albertson's now to shop for tomorrow's lunch with Aunt Betty and Dana, but cooking for the folks we cook for these days has become a science project.  No onion, peppers, or lemon/lime for Dana and she has an aversion to greens it seems--Aunt Betty won't eat most cheeses and is off chocolate right now to find out if that is triggering her allergies.  When others come, I deal with the brittle diabetics, the one who is allergic to everything plus being completely vegetarian, the vegan, the one who won't eat rice versus the one who eschews any form of pasta and avoid potatoes, etc. etc. 

So going for great flavors and a healthy menu is a challenge.  But I'm up to it by golly.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 14, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Wow .. it sounds like a mission impossible, have you ever considered ordering out from a hospital cafeteria, adding some flavor and cutting back on your aspirin intake. Then again, I doubt you've ever backed away from a challenge.

This reminds of my kids, "I don't like fish" . "I don't like spaghetti" , "I don't like this", "I don't like that" ... When I was a kid it was "eat whatever on the plate or else" . Oh well, my wife won the food debate and all I could do was gripe about it.

 Bottom line, nowadays they'll eat just about anything but their kids wont...  
.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 14, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Cooking is a hobby of mine and when I have time to do it and interesting ingredients to work with, I love doing it.  So the challenges are fun for me.  I have created quite a few unique recipes for my special cases, all--well, most--of which have been well received.  Some I wouldn't want to feed just anybody though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 14, 2019)

By the way the owl icon that xotoxi  created for me and served as a button to enter the Coffee Shop that I've used for many years now went suddenly bye bye yesterday.  As I am sure it was linked to a graphic on his computer, I now hope he is okay and he inadvertently deleted that graphic when he went to a new computer or something.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 14, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Lady Foxfyre, you are one unique and amazing Lady.. there's much more but I'n cutting back  on my just too familiar weirdness  these days.

 My wife and I have just started up cooking new recipes together now that the nest is officially empty, I like it and I'm pretty sure I have the a touch for it. I'm pretty weak on my knowledge of spices but I'm enjoying the challenge as well. 

We're kinda concentrating on soup and stews in preparation for winter and my wife works at a bakery so life is good but I still end up skinny.
.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 14, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



I'll forgive you for that last line.  I can gain two pounds just walking past and inhaling the aroma at Krispy Kream.  

But yes, I have been at this longer than you, but I too am still experimenting with spices, flavor profiles, etc. and I still don't have the knack for creative plating.  Mostly because some of my dinner guess are grossed out if their food touches other food and such.  At least they aren't demanding disassembled pizza or lasagna yet.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 14, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



My wife wouldn't want me to say this but she has a similar challenge, it's crazy because she's constantly on the move and really doesn't eat all that much.

I gotta go, things going on .. catch you later Darlin..
,


----------



## Gracie (Sep 14, 2019)

I just got back from my walk around the WHOLE BLOCK. Funny how 4 lbs can make such a big difference. But to get the gist of just how HEAVY 4 lbs really is....walk around with a 5 lbs bag of sugar!


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 14, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> We have a set of 400 count 100% Egyptian cotton sheets I bought just over a year ago, soft as a babies bottom.  Ordered a couple of sets of 500 count 100% Egyptian cotton sheet sets on sale.  The first arrived yesterday, opened the package and felt the sheets.......  Not soft and silky as advertised but rough and scratchy, already gave a bad review and they're going back.



Try satin sheets and duvet cover. They are soft, silky, smooth, unashamed luxury. And they are not expensive.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 14, 2019)

Gracie said:


> I just got back from my walk around the WHOLE BLOCK. Funny how 4 lbs can make such a big difference. But to get the gist of just how HEAVY 4 lbs really is....walk around with a 5 lbs bag of sugar!



Hello Grace .. on a heath kick I'm assuming, well that's GREAT and I hope you reach all your goals along the way.. 

Hugs and pleased to see you ... 
.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 15, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > We have a set of 400 count 100% Egyptian cotton sheets I bought just over a year ago, soft as a babies bottom.  Ordered a couple of sets of 500 count 100% Egyptian cotton sheet sets on sale.  The first arrived yesterday, opened the package and felt the sheets.......  Not soft and silky as advertised but rough and scratchy, already gave a bad review and they're going back.
> ...


These days satin is polyester, I prefer natural fabrics.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 15, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > We have a set of 400 count 100% Egyptian cotton sheets I bought just over a year ago, soft as a babies bottom.  Ordered a couple of sets of 500 count 100% Egyptian cotton sheet sets on sale.  The first arrived yesterday, opened the package and felt the sheets.......  Not soft and silky as advertised but rough and scratchy, already gave a bad review and they're going back.
> ...



I sleep on silk pillow cases. Also not expensive, and good for the skin and hair.

I got all my Egyptian cotton sheets from the US. America has a wonderful bed culture.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 15, 2019)

mmm .. all this talk of sheets .. flannel sheets in the winter and I have no idea otherwise,  I do know my wife likes it (Hey,.. I see my breath) freezing and I'm bundled up like a burrito..  
.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 15, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> mmm .. all this talk of sheets .. flannel sheets in the winter and I have no idea otherwise,  I do know my wife likes it (Hey,.. I see my breath) freezing and I'm bundled up like a burrito..
> .


It would have to be below 0 for us to use flannel, too hot even during the winter for both of us so we don't even own any.  Matter of fact we have some heavy winter comforters we never use, again too warm and we turn the house down to at least 55 degrees when we go to bed.  Basically a summer comforter and a blanket is fine with us....... well the sheets also.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 15, 2019)

We got a real frog strangler of a rain last night and it came down fast--2 inches in the rain guage this morning and for Albuquerque that is a LOT.  Pretty well trashed our back yard and the water backed up into our enclosed back porch.  And the roof has sprung a new leak.  And I ask why us????   But I remind myself that it's us because we were here.  Oh well.  This too shall pass.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 15, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Don't tell him but I am looking for a good deal on a 27" monitor for him for Christmas though.



Internet secret here people....only have to keep it for three and a half months...


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 15, 2019)

People are getting a lot tougher these days, don't let anyone tell you different.  Why people slide under bamboo sheets these days without a whimper.  In the old days they'd holler for hours after you jambed bamboo under their finger nails.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 15, 2019)

In former times. In Germany.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 15, 2019)

Mindful said:


> In former times. In Germany.
> 
> 
> View attachment 279423



Wow.  My German is really rusty but those are bedcovers?


----------



## Mindful (Sep 15, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > In former times. In Germany.
> ...



lol. Duvets. Every grandma had one.

They've moved on into modern era now.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Sep 15, 2019)

Mindful said:


> In former times. In Germany.
> 
> 
> View attachment 279423



Well that could get rather cozy, if you both rolled into the center but if only one did, they'd suffocate & die in that thing. It's no wonder those have been modernized. 


Though it does look rather comfy


----------



## Ridgerunner (Sep 15, 2019)

I have spent more than a few nights on a mattress just like this... Of coarse this was back when my body was young and nimble... If I tried to sleep on a feather tick today I wouldn't be able to wiggle for a week... 
I have a very funny story involving my Mother, a feather tick and 4 rather large pillows... My mother was a trooper... All for another time...


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 15, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > In former times. In Germany.
> ...



There are 2 types of German comforters: thick ones for winter and thin ones for summer They are filled with goose down and the thin ones are surprisingly cool in the summer. Americans fill them with feathers or foam rubber and are too warm. I have used the down comforters for over 60 years.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 15, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> I have spent more than a few nights on a mattress just like this... Of coarse this was back when my body was young and nimble... If I tried to sleep on a feather tick today I wouldn't be able to wiggle for a week...
> I have a very funny story involving my Mother, a feather tick and 4 rather large pillows... My mother was a trooper... All for another time...



My granny had straw ticks for the kids' beds and feather ticks for the adults..


----------



## Mindful (Sep 15, 2019)

I recently spent some days in a Radisson hotel with my daughter.

Oh those beds. Words can't describe.  Heaven on Earth!


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 15, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > We have a set of 400 count 100% Egyptian cotton sheets I bought just over a year ago, soft as a babies bottom.  Ordered a couple of sets of 500 count 100% Egyptian cotton sheet sets on sale.  The first arrived yesterday, opened the package and felt the sheets.......  Not soft and silky as advertised but rough and scratchy, already gave a bad review and they're going back.
> ...



I don't know for sure if it's microfiber, but there are some sheets that just cause way too much static for me.  When I have used them, I can life up the sheet on the bed and see sparks going off all over the place.  That's the biggest reason I try to find good deals on cotton sheets.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 15, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I've got an M.2 drive, after having only used regular spinning drives prior to it, and I didn't find it to be a wow sort of upgrade.    SSDs are really supposed to be about startup/file opening anyway, aren't they?  I know transfer speeds are faster, but I'm not sure how noticeable that is.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 15, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Mine was quite noticeable


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Sep 15, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Sep 15, 2019)

I think summer here has packed up & left. It's been kinda cool & rainy off & on the last couple of days so the house was getting a bit chilly and I was almost tempted to start a fire to warm it up...…..instead I chose to make it a baking day. Did a cake, a batch of oatmeal, peanut butter chocolate chip cookies, a chicken for supper and a batch of bread....one loaf, a few rolls and even fried a few pieces for our brunch. 

I don't know what I did differently with the bread from my usual recipe, but today's turned out pretty darned close to my mothers. She was famous for her cooking especially her homemade bread being so light & fluffy with a soft chewy crust. After she passed, everyone asked me for her recipe. Unfortunately she never used a recipe, it was always a bit of this & dab of that and a bunch of something else. And her bread was something she never really taught me and I didn't pay enough attention, cause well, ya know...I thought I could do it better. . All I can remember is her having flour from head to toe, proofing her yeast in a glass, hands covered with globs of dough, and oil. 

Somehow I doubt I'd ever be able to do it again.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 15, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> We got a real frog strangler of a rain last night and it came down fast--2 inches in the rain guage this morning and for Albuquerque that is a LOT.  Pretty well trashed our back yard and the water backed up into our enclosed back porch.  And the roof has sprung a new leak.  And I ask why us????   But I remind myself that it's us because we were here.  Oh well.  This too shall pass.



"a real frog strangler" ..  



 
.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 16, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> mmm .. all this talk of sheets .. flannel sheets in the winter and I have no idea otherwise,  I do know my wife likes it (Hey,.. I see my breath) freezing and I'm bundled up like a burrito..
> .


I'm on board with flannel, too.  Right now, though, I'm sleeping on a (comfortable) camp chair with my feet propped on a dining chair.  My partner has taken over my usual sleeping arrangements since his stroke has crippled him and he cannot get upstairs to his room.  I'm actually quite comfortable.  I've been sleeping sitting up for years now.  If the recliner had fit in my place, I would have moved it from my atelier.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 16, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> We got a real frog strangler of a rain last night and it came down fast--2 inches in the rain guage this morning and for Albuquerque that is a LOT.  Pretty well trashed our back yard and the water backed up into our enclosed back porch.  And the roof has sprung a new leak.  And I ask why us????   But I remind myself that it's us because we were here.  Oh well.  This too shall pass.


YIKES!  That is a lot for y'all.  We have finally gotten something close to normal weather.  That means rain and cooler temps.  I'll have to cut wood in the rain now, but it is welcome because the summer was so hot.  They've lifted the burn bans and I have a lot of slash to burn off.  It's going to be expensive and difficult to keep enough wood around this coming winter.  The partner will be here 24/7 and there is no help with him to process enough wood.  I'm thinking I'll need at least double the amount I needed last year.  He does like it warmer than I do.  I'm not even considering the cost of running the generator.  As soon as it's too cold to spend time outside, he'll be in here watching his shows all day.
What a shit show.  More expensive, less money; more resource intensive, less time to process those resources...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 16, 2019)

Mindful said:


> In former times. In Germany.
> 
> 
> View attachment 279423


Feather ticks!  Loved them in Europe when I stayed at B&Bs there.  I still have a couple but finding the covers for them here is almost impossible.  They are "da bomb" for cold winter nights.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 16, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> I think summer here has packed up & left. It's been kinda cool & rainy off & on the last couple of days so the house was getting a bit chilly and I was almost tempted to start a fire to warm it up...…..instead I chose to make it a baking day. Did a cake, a batch of oatmeal, peanut butter chocolate chip cookies, a chicken for supper and a batch of bread....one loaf, a few rolls and even fried a few pieces for our brunch.
> 
> I don't know what I did differently with the bread from my usual recipe, but today's turned out pretty darned close to my mothers. She was famous for her cooking especially her homemade bread being so light & fluffy with a soft chewy crust. After she passed, everyone asked me for her recipe. Unfortunately she never used a recipe, it was always a bit of this & dab of that and a bunch of something else. And her bread was something she never really taught me and I didn't pay enough attention, cause well, ya know...I thought I could do it better. . All I can remember is her having flour from head to toe, proofing her yeast in a glass, hands covered with globs of dough, and oil.
> 
> Somehow I doubt I'd ever be able to do it again.


The weather turned here, too.  I'll have to clean the flues this weekend because I think I'm running out of time.  With as cool as it has been, we'll need the wood burner sooner rather than later.  I still have tons of wood to bring in, too.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 16, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > mmm .. all this talk of sheets .. flannel sheets in the winter and I have no idea otherwise,  I do know my wife likes it (Hey,.. I see my breath) freezing and I'm bundled up like a burrito..
> ...



"atelier" .. wait a sec., I have to look that up....atelier - Dictionary Definition

cool .. I like that word, ya know, it's not easy being a bumpkin .. 

Yup, flannel does the trick .. if I fall asleep on a recliner or a camp chair and I wake up hours  later ...  I have to admit, I'm kinda bent over for a while these days.. Have you considered an air mattress,  easy fill up, easy deflate, and the doubles are pretty comfy ... only $29.95 at your nearest Lumpy Store.. 

Sorry for your partners adversity and yours as well .. best wishes there Gallant and nice seeing you around..
.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 16, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > In former times. In Germany.
> ...



I used to have them. But I got a twinge of conscience about the geese.

OTOH. I eat them.

So I'm a hypocrite.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 16, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


Same here, glad to see you here, Lumpy.  I sleep sitting up because my hips just don't work sleeping flat any more.  I was scheduled for a hip replacement a week after the partner had his stroke.  I'm just glad he stroked out before I had that surgery.  Neither of us would have done half so well.  As it is, both my brother and my daughter will be available next summer and I hope that the partner will be able to go back to work before that happens.
How are things going for you?  I haven't seen you around these parts for a while.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 16, 2019)

Mindful said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Just a cold hypocrite.  I'm all for maximum use of the animals that we sacrifice.  I try not to waste skins, either.  One of the things I like about my "meat guys" is how efficient they are about using the entire animal. The only part they don't seem to use is the large intestine.  I don't blame them there...


----------



## Mindful (Sep 16, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



The French eat every part of the animal. Including the red thing on top of the chicken's head.

The comb of the cock they call it 

Rooster is a word they don't use in the UK and Europe.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 16, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Great .. so there is hope and a positive direction going on.. 

Everything considered, I'm enjoying my life and I feel lucky and blessed despite some difficult stuff, you know, embracing the suck and pursuing the positive..

 I've been fading in and out on posting for a few years now. I do drop by the Coffee Shop occasionally but just haven't had much to say, I'm not sure why. It's like visiting a group old friends, sitting on the couch relaxing and just listening, learning, laughing and I might even have a cup of coffee.
.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 16, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


I know what you mean about the Coffee Shop.  If nothing else, I will drop by here because the folks are so...folksy!  
I am glad to know you are coping well.  I know that things can take unforeseen turns and also like to focus on the more positive aspects of things.  Bless you, Lumpy!


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 16, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Thank You Sir... I'm off to whatever kinda sheets those are.. best to You and Yours.. 
,


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Sep 16, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > I think summer here has packed up & left. It's been kinda cool & rainy off & on the last couple of days so the house was getting a bit chilly and I was almost tempted to start a fire to warm it up...…..instead I chose to make it a baking day. Did a cake, a batch of oatmeal, peanut butter chocolate chip cookies, a chicken for supper and a batch of bread....one loaf, a few rolls and even fried a few pieces for our brunch.
> ...



Yep, a full month or so early. Usually September is just an extension of August, though not quite as hot. This year has been more like Mother Nature left on Labor Day weekend, and isn't expected back until sometime next year. 

Been a busy bee trying to get ready for Old Man winter, just in case we get another 2 ft of snow like last year. Unfortunately I think I'm behind in that race. Things will work out....will they? won't they?? Of course they will, always do.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 16, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > We got a real frog strangler of a rain last night and it came down fast--2 inches in the rain guage this morning and for Albuquerque that is a LOT.  Pretty well trashed our back yard and the water backed up into our enclosed back porch.  And the roof has sprung a new leak.  And I ask why us????   But I remind myself that it's us because we were here.  Oh well.  This too shall pass.
> ...



Well sending all kinds of positive vibes your way GW.  The partner has no family anywhere who can help with this?  At least financially?


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 16, 2019)

Mindful said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Well I figure making the feather ticks from goose feathers is okay if the goose itself is used for food.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Sep 16, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> "atelier" .. wait a sec., I have to look that up....atelier - Dictionary Definition



Don't feel like the Lone Ranger Lump, as I had to pull out the Funk and Wagnalls also... I love learnin' new words... 



Lumpy 1 said:


> embracing the suck and pursuing the positive..



Thank you... Definitely words of a wise individual...


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 16, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



All I do on the PC with my M.2 is game, so I might just need to try one on a more multi-use PC.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 16, 2019)

I had a brief phone interview earlier.  I should find out in the next few days if the company wants me to come in for a face to face interview.  The job would be a late second shift position, 5:30 PM to 2:00 AM.  It's a bit further away from me than my current job, so instead of a 10 minute drive I'd have a 20-30 minute drive.  On the other hand, it would pay something like $2 an hour more to start.  It's also a lab job, so in the medical field; it fits with my education and, I think, could more easily lead to career advancement in the future, whether with the same company or as good experience.

At the same time, I don't hate my current job.  I get along with the people I work with, my superiors seem to appreciate my work, it's very close to where I currently live.  I'm just not sure what sort of advancement I could find there, even if I get direct hired.  I'm also finding my hands feeling sore from flipping through various cards for 39-49 hours a week.  

If I do get offered the lab position, it may be a 4-5 week wait from the time they offer the job and the job actually starting.  It has to do with limited orientation spaces, apparently.  If that's the case and they offer me the job, I may take a week off between leaving my current job and starting the new one to go visit my parents.  It's a lot harder to find time to do that sort of thing with a regular job than when I was a live in nanny.  

The idea of going to a new job makes me a bit anxious: it took longer than I'd hoped and expected to find a job after I finished school, and while I am a good employee there's no guarantee a new job would work out well.  I might not get along with the people at work, I might not do the work that well, who knows?  Still, considering how lucky I am to be in the position I am currently in, having a place to live where I don't have to worry about so many of the bills that one usually does worry about, now is probably a good time to consider switching jobs.  I'd be safer doing it at this point then if I were living on my own.

I haven't even had a face to face interview yet, so I'm not counting my chickens, just trying to plan ahead a bit in case I do get the job offer.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 16, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > "atelier" .. wait a sec., I have to look that up....atelier - Dictionary Definition
> ...



I have a thing for goofy funny words like Lumpy and at least these days you don't have to carry a dictionary around..

 .. I have a son and daughter that have gone through US Army boot camps, they taught me things and my parents were bluntly pragmatic. My daughter has been sweating it out (war games) in a California desert for the past 3+ weeks.. Sheesh ..
.


----------



## 007 (Sep 16, 2019)

OK... so new vehicle #3 in less than 2 years. Been on a roll here, but factor in some bad luck, and some good luck, and this beauty is what I've wound up with.

So how did all this start? Well, I had a 2011 Tahoe and it was time to trade up, so I bought a 2015 Chevy Silverado 2500HD LTZ Z71. Really liked that truck a lot, but I really didn't need a 3/4 ton, so I got a wild hair and traded that in on a new 2017 2SS Camaro. Had fun with that, but then I had two vehicles that had to sit in my garage in winter because I didn't drive them in the salt, the Camaro and my collector, lifted, 1997 GMC. So I bought a 2005 Chevy Suburban to drive in the winter, put a couple grand in that fixing it up, and then got fed up. Didn't want my shop full of vehicles that just sat for 6 months out of year inside, so I sold the GMC outright and traded the Suburban and the Camaro in on a 2018 Chevy High Country, Chevy's top of the line truck. Well, had that for 8 months, only had 2,900 miles on it, and the transmission was making a horrid noise like an old Ford power steering pump run low on fluid, and it seemed to surge going up hills, and seemed not smooth but had a rough vibration, and it lurched a few times when I started it sitting in the shop, in PARK. So the SECOND time I took it in to get fixed, I got RID of it. I read a bunch online about the GM 8 speed that I wasn't aware of that scared the pants off me. I knew dang well if I kept it, it would be an ongoing deal messing with that transmission. It was a LEMON. But, I think I hit a home run with the beast below, and this truck has the new HEAVY duty 10 speed. The new 2019 Chevy Silverado LTZ, MAX TRAILERING PACKAGE. RARE truck. A guy had come into the dealer and special ordered it from the factory with the Max Trailering Package intending to tow with it, and then just decided he wanted a diesel and didn't buy it. Along comes me, and his loss is my gain. I could go on and on about what upgrades come on the Max Trailering Package but I'll leave that to the curious to look up, but I think I hit a home run on this rig. The dealer felt bad so they gave me MORE than trade in value on the High Country, AND they called GM and they kicked in EXTRA too, plus all the discounts for buying a 2019 year end and I got a smokin' hot deal. I could NOT be HAPPIER... FINALLY, because this truck is FIVE TIMES the truck the High Country was, and even though the HC is supposed to be the epitome of the Chevy trucks, this LTZ has MORE options on it than the HC did. I LOVE this truck, and being an incurable gear head, hotrod nut case, I had to share this story, JUST FOR THE FUN OF IT...


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Sep 16, 2019)

We finally took hubs ashes up to Mt Rainier, near his favorite hunting spot as he had requested and spent the afternoon hiking in the woods afterward. It was good to get out & away from the house & normal everyday stuff. It's never easy letting go


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 17, 2019)

007 said:


> OK... so new vehicle #3 in less than 2 years. Been on a roll here, but factor in some bad luck, and some good luck, and this beauty is what I've wound up with.
> 
> So how did all this start? Well, I had a 2011 Tahoe and it was time to trade up, so I bought a 2015 Chevy Silverado 2500HD LTZ Z71. Really liked that truck a lot, but I really didn't need a 3/4 ton, so I got a wild hair and traded that in on a new 2017 2SS Camaro. Had fun with that, but then I had two vehicles that had to sit in my garage in winter because I didn't drive them in the salt, the Camaro and my collector, lifted, 1997 GMC. So I bought a 2005 Chevy Suburban to drive in the winter, put a couple grand in that fixing it up, and then got fed up. Didn't want my shop full of vehicles that just sat for 6 months out of year inside, so I sold the GMC outright and traded the Suburban and the Camaro in on a 2018 Chevy High Country, Chevy's top of the line truck. Well, had that for 8 months, only had 2,900 miles on it, and the transmission was making a horrid noise like an old Ford power steering pump run low on fluid, and it seemed to surge going up hills, and seemed not smooth but had a rough vibration, and it lurched a few times when I started it sitting in the shop, in PARK. So the SECOND time I took it in to get fixed, I got RID of it. I read a bunch online about the GM 8 speed that I wasn't aware of that scared the pants off me. I knew dang well if I kept it, it would be an ongoing deal messing with that transmission. It was a LEMON. But, I think I hit a home run with the beast below, and this truck has the new HEAVY duty 10 speed. The new 2019 Chevy Silverado LTZ, MAX TRAILERING PACKAGE. RARE truck. A guy had come into the dealer and special ordered it from the factory with the Max Trailering Package intending to tow with it, and then just decided he wanted a diesel and didn't buy it. Along comes me, and his loss is my gain. I could go on and on about what upgrades come on the Max Trailering Package but I'll leave that to the curious to look up, but I think I hit a home run on this rig. The dealer felt bad so they gave me MORE than trade in value on the High Country, AND they called GM and they kicked in EXTRA too, plus all the discounts for buying a 2019 year end and I got a smokin' hot deal. I could NOT be HAPPIER... FINALLY, because this truck is FIVE TIMES the truck the High Country was, and even though the HC is supposed to be the epitome of the Chevy trucks, this LTZ has MORE options on it than the HC did. I LOVE this truck, and being an incurable gear head, hotrod nut case, I had to share this story, JUST FOR THE FUN OF IT...



It's gorgeous.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 17, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> We finally took hubs ashes up to Mt Rainier, near his favorite hunting spot as he had requested and spent the afternoon hiking in the woods afterward. It was good to get out & away from the house & normal everyday stuff. It's never easy letting go



No it isn't.  Definitely one of those bittersweet moments that tugs at the heart.  Sending you a comforting hug across the miles.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 17, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



I know you're proud of her/them though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 17, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> I had a brief phone interview earlier.  I should find out in the next few days if the company wants me to come in for a face to face interview.  The job would be a late second shift position, 5:30 PM to 2:00 AM.  It's a bit further away from me than my current job, so instead of a 10 minute drive I'd have a 20-30 minute drive.  On the other hand, it would pay something like $2 an hour more to start.  It's also a lab job, so in the medical field; it fits with my education and, I think, could more easily lead to career advancement in the future, whether with the same company or as good experience.
> 
> At the same time, I don't hate my current job.  I get along with the people I work with, my superiors seem to appreciate my work, it's very close to where I currently live.  I'm just not sure what sort of advancement I could find there, even if I get direct hired.  I'm also finding my hands feeling sore from flipping through various cards for 39-49 hours a week.
> 
> ...



Keeping my fingers crossed that you will know the right thing to do when the time comes, whether it is the job you have, the possible job, or some other job. I am pretty sure you'll wind up where you are supposed to be but it may require some patience.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 17, 2019)

And for this morning's perusal, some things that make you go hmmmm. . . .









This should really help out colorblind people:


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 17, 2019)

Oldies but goodies


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 17, 2019)

I usually make Hombre open containers like canned biscuits or Pillsbury cinnamon rolls.  But even though we know it is going to happen, we both have our teeth clinched, our muscles tightened up, our shoulders hunched, and are wincing as we do it.  And it still makes us recoil.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 17, 2019)

Just peeking in.............


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 17, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


I think that all of us are behind in the race with Old Man Winter.  I did manage to get another half cord in and am going to gather more tomorrow.  A friend of mine had to cull some beetle-kill spruce from her front yard and has invited me to come clean up the mess.  On my way, Sweetie, on my way...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 17, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Unfortunately, any family the pard has he alienated years ago.  They wouldn't piss on him if he was on fire.  I am more fortunate because my family is willing to help me out, at least for my sake.  The partner is constantly spouting off about going back to his place in town.  He knows, or course, that I cannot do that, as much as I'd like to.  It's part of the passive-aggressive manipulation.  As soon as the docs clear him to drive, he's going back to town and I don't care whether he ever shows up again.  My brother did help me with some methods of dealing with abnormal behavior of this type.  I have my brother's voice in my head telling me to "shut up, ignore him".  It does help...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 17, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > OK... so new vehicle #3 in less than 2 years. Been on a roll here, but factor in some bad luck, and some good luck, and this beauty is what I've wound up with.
> ...





JustAnotherNut said:


> We finally took hubs ashes up to Mt Rainier, near his favorite hunting spot as he had requested and spent the afternoon hiking in the woods afterward. It was good to get out & away from the house & normal everyday stuff. It's never easy letting go


May all of us find our peace where we would wish to be.  I want to be cremated and put on my garden.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 17, 2019)

SFC Ollie said:


> Just peeking in.............


Voyeur!


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Sep 17, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



earplugs...


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 18, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I know it's hard.  But yes, just ignoring bullies does help whether you are dealing with them in your real life or here at USMB or whatever.  And he is an emotional bully.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 18, 2019)

One more. . .






. . .and I'm still deciding which of those days I am going to have today.


----------



## Frannie (Sep 18, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> There should be one place in the USMB village where folks can just be themselves and get to know each other as we would if we lived next door or worked together or joined the same gym.
> 
> This is a place to just come in and say hi, let us know what's going on with you these days, celebrate joys, concerns, jokes, music, hobbies, interests, love and life.
> 
> So check your spurs, sidearms, politics, and religious fussing at the door, come in to enjoy an adult beverage or a hot cup of coffee and a piece of pie or whatever comforts your soul, and let's just enjoy each other.


I bust my ass in the gym.  You talk it up all u want


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 18, 2019)

. . . . . .


----------



## 007 (Sep 18, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > There should be one place in the USMB village where folks can just be themselves and get to know each other as we would if we lived next door or worked together or joined the same gym.
> ...


I have a gym in my back room, Frannie... bought it early last year and been hittin' it ever since. I LOVE IT... big universal gym.


----------



## 007 (Sep 18, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I think you've put up with more than a normal person should have had to put with already, brother. Cut ties with that worthless SOB and call it a day.

Ya know... there's a lot of other places to live other than Alaska. Where I live out here in Podunk, WI, there's no big town for miles and miles, just little towns, and I mean LITTLE. The population of the next town to the east is about 450. The next town to the west is about 300. The next town to the south is about the same, and the town to the north is biggest town, and it's about only about 5,000. They actually have STOP LIGHTS here and there. But we have modern conveniences and such, like I have high speed cable. So, you can still live relatively away from all the crap but have a nice life with some modern stuff. Move to Wisconsin, bro. The prices of land around here are DIRT CHEAP. I have an acre and a quarter, a nice little house, a two story three bay shop, heated and whatnot, and I got this for $79,500. And as far as sun, today is the Fall equinox here in SW WI. We have the same amount of day as night today. It's the first day of Fall. You wouldn't have to put with a month of NO SUN or a Summer night with MIDNIGHT SUN.


----------



## Frannie (Sep 18, 2019)

007 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I have a gym in my garage, never use it, as it is hooter free.  LA Fitness is hoppin bopping stretchin my eyeballs to the point of poppin boinga boinga boinga and in any direction I look.


----------



## Frannie (Sep 18, 2019)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Alaska is the best, how much fun is it to hike to the outhouse at 3 in the morning when it's 10 below on a warm night and there are 29 foot snowdrifts....

That rocks


----------



## 007 (Sep 18, 2019)

Frannie said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


Well I started working out when I was in the military, and just got used to it. I moved around a lot in different apartments and couldn't have my own gym. Used the apartment gym but still, I never had a sit down job in my life. I always worked, physically. retired a Master Harley Davidson Tech and after a couple years of moving back to Wisconsin, finally bought another home of my own. Had to have a gym. Nothing like the great feeling of getting PUMPED.


----------



## Frannie (Sep 18, 2019)

007 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I have always had a home gym but it's easier to rent a million or more dollars of modern equipment then to work out in the past.  Then there are the squats


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 18, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Indeed he is.  Thanks to my brother, I am developing methods of dealing with him, too.  I am also learning to include all those things the partner did in my own repertoire.  Next weekend, I have to change the oil in at least on of the vehicles.  All three need it, but I'll deal with them one at a time.  Up until now, the partner did the vehicle maintenance.  I am also overcoming my fear of chainsaws!  You do what you have to, I guess.  
I am forever thankful for all the encouragement and support I receiver here.  Thanks to all of you!!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 18, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


>


I love it!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 18, 2019)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Sounds tempting, 007.  Another buddy of mine is from WI but he still chooses AK.  Of course, I never know what life will dump on my plate.  I would be nice to have a neighbor like you, though.


----------



## beautress (Sep 18, 2019)

Finally got around to finishing the red squares quilt blocks are sewn together and waiting for a border.

I was zapped today due to stomach trouble. The only thing I could think of to blame was eating a peach this morning, and was so hungry it never occurred to me to wash it first. I ate it on the way home, and didn't taste strange, but was sick a couple of hours later. I overworked at the gym this morning, too, but at least that's behind me now, and I took some lacticum acidum, which gets rid of muscle pain. I've been working on walking longer distances on the walk/run machines, but like to keep my blood pressure under 120 bpms.

Gallantwarrior, you're on my prayer list. Your houseguest may have early onset dementia, which can truly change a person into something he never was before or exacerbate a negative streak a hundredfold (usually Alzheimer's) if that is the case. You're on my prayer list for a peaceful resolution. Your guest may already feel threatened by discovery of his disability, whatever is causing him irrational behavior swings. You may need county help if they deal with people who wake up angry at what trick their body played on them. Prayers up.  

Good night, everyone.


----------



## 007 (Sep 18, 2019)

Frannie said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...





gallantwarrior said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Hey... and there's a lot more people like me around here, pard. You'd be surprised how CONSERVATIVE WI is outside the leftist cess pools like Madison and Milwaukee. We're just farmers and country folk, and we like our guns and hunting and fishing, and those traditions haven't waned one bit. It's what we do, and it's beautiful here. Lots of lakes and streams and hills and everything is green, I'm tellin' ya bro, Wisconsin is a beautiful state. I've traveled almost ALL of America, and I came back here, but not just because of family, but because of how dang beautiful it is here. We have the Mississippi River on our western border, we have Lake Michigan on the eastern border, and the little peninsula that juts out into Lake Michigan, Door County, Door County Visitor Bureau | Door County, Wisconsin is one of the prettiest places in the entire United States of America, and Lake Superior on our northern border, and millions of acres of public land in between that's just an outside person's paradise. Look at a map of America and find a state that's better situated. So many little lakes up north that are full of Bass, Northerns, Muskies, you name it, and we even reintroduced Elk up north and that herd is growing really nice. I don't know another state that can boast all that, and top that off with incredible buys on land, a low cost of living and still a great standard of living. But the best part is, we don't have a million people wanting to come here. We have winter. They don't like the cold... FINE... DON'T COME... WE WON'T MISS YOU... 

That's my pitch, bro...


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 18, 2019)

Ladies, is this true?


----------



## Gracie (Sep 19, 2019)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I wish he would. He'd be closer than where he is now. Visit time! Maybe full time visit, lol.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## Dajjal (Sep 19, 2019)

Believe it or not, the above picture is of two circles that do not touch each other.


----------



## 007 (Sep 19, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> Believe it or not, the above picture is of two circles that do not touch each other.


Yeah that is WEIRD.... that REALLY messes with the eye balls.


----------



## beautress (Sep 19, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> Believe it or not, the above picture is of two circles that do not touch each other.


I noticed. That's one of the best op art pieces I've seen. It takes up time figuring out what th'...?  

Thanks for sharing. It's tricky, tricky, tricky!


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 19, 2019)

If you think the optical art pic is cool, get the psychedelic screensaver at the link below.

Synthesoft Product Comparison


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 19, 2019)

Vocabulary list for today:


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 19, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> Ladies, is this true?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not so much.  But when I am in the mood to shop I really prefer Hombre is not with me because, when he is, I feel such pressure to make a selection and leave that it becomes stressful.  Most men I think really don't have a shopping gene.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 19, 2019)

Been really busy again, this time working out plans for an addition to the house, a master bath with walk in closet.  We only have the one bath with a huge shower so I wanted to work out what it would cost to add an addition........  For now we're renovating the existing bath, we're looking at about $2,500 and not $25,000.  Today we went and looked at some tubs, found one the wife likes around $450 then picked out the trim, Moen, together around $1500......  I'm looking elsewhere for the trim package, try to keep it under $400.  The tile will be around $800 - 900, just for the tile (floor and wall), she wants turquoise glass subway tile on the walls and either larger white subway tile or white hexagonal on the floor.  Figure I'd grout the wall tile with white grout and the floor tile with turquoise grout.  If I was 10 years younger I'd be able to do all of it myself.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Sep 19, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> Believe it or not, the above picture is of two circles that do not touch each other.



You are right... I don't believe it...


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Sep 19, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> Ladies, is this true?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Of course, cause men's idea of shopping is to get in & get out ASAP...….while a woman's idea of shopping is to search and find the item, take it thru all 5 senses, imagine it's purpose and it's effect, etc. etc. etc. Sometimes we buy & sometimes we don't...….but it's never a rushed ordeal. 


Taking a man shopping is like taking kids on a road trip...…...and constantly hearing ''Are we done yet?"


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 19, 2019)

Most guys don't shop, they hunt. Like me, they have a picture in mind of what they want, go right to the place where it's most likely to be. If it's there, it's tried on bought and out the door in 10 minutes.


Dajjal said:


> Believe it or not, the above picture is of two circles that do not touch each other.


Interesting illusion! I noticed if you change the size of the image, you can see that they are two separate circles.


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 19, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> Most guys don't shop, they hunt. Like me, they have a picture in mind of what they want, go right to the place where it's most likely to be. If it's there, it's tried on bought and out the door in 10 minutes.
> 
> 
> Dajjal said:
> ...


Sorry for the mixed reply. I was replying to another post and got distracted by your pic!


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Sep 19, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> Most guys don't shop, they hunt. Like me, they have a picture in mind of what they want, go right to the place where it's most likely to be. If it's there, it's tried on bought and out the door in 10 minutes.




What is shopping to women....is about the same as hunting is to men. 


Men are shopping for just the right_______(fill in the blank) whether it's for the trophy or the number of steaks & burgers, the hide or pelt....etc

Women are hunting for just the right______(fill in the blank) whether it's a bargain, newest style or fad, best looking or tasting or?...etc


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 20, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Most guys don't shop, they hunt. Like me, they have a picture in mind of what they want, go right to the place where it's most likely to be. If it's there, it's tried on bought and out the door in 10 minutes.
> ...


It's kind of cliche but I think it's the hunter-gatherer thing. Like in primitive times women would gather anything of value that would help the family survive, it might be mushrooms, fruit, medicine plants etc. Men would be like "Ugh me get Mastadon".


----------



## beautress (Sep 20, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> Most guys don't shop, they hunt. Like me, they have a picture in mind of what they want, go right to the place where it's most likely to be. If it's there, it's tried on bought and out the door in 10 minutes.
> 
> 
> Dajjal said:
> ...


The delusion I mean, illusion <giggle> is intensified as confusing by the placement of the light and dark values that contribute to the "what am I looking at?" confusion as you roll your eyeball around the inner or outer circle. It's tricky, tricky, tricky, tricky! What fun, though, to see everybody's reaction. I'd have to look at it 24/7 for a year to really get used to it being two circles. I have several books on optical art, (and four books on M.C. Escher) but I've never seen that particular object or anything even close to it, which was a little vexing at first as to how the two circles looked so involved with each other, and the shocker that they really weren't winding up together, but totally separate.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 20, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Most guys don't shop, they hunt. Like me, they have a picture in mind of what they want, go right to the place where it's most likely to be. If it's there, it's tried on bought and out the door in 10 minutes.
> ...



Not a problem since I could check agree to both.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 20, 2019)

beautress said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Most guys don't shop, they hunt. Like me, they have a picture in mind of what they want, go right to the place where it's most likely to be. If it's there, it's tried on bought and out the door in 10 minutes.
> ...



But all our brains are wired just a bit differently.  I saw the two separate untouching circles immediately.  But sometimes what you guys can easily see in one of these graphics I can't see so easily.  No explanation for that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 20, 2019)

It seems I've hit my limit on politics today... grrrr..


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 20, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> It seems I've hit my limit on politics today... grrrr..
> 
> View attachment 280242



Doesn't take me long to get done with politics these days. Ugh.  But at least we can have fun in the Coffee Shop.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 20, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > It seems I've hit my limit on politics today... grrrr..
> ...



There's certainly no comfort zone (including fun and sooo much more) to rival the Coffee Shop, the best thread ever Lady Foxfyre....  
.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 21, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition and for positive trend to continue.
Seagal and Mr. Seagal.
Peach for healing
Beautress for wellness
Kat for wellness
Mindful and her shoulder for healing
Mrs. Ringel05 for good results and comfort with new meds.
Gallantwarrior for strength, patience, healing, comfort in his challenge with caring for Rod and Rod's healing.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so that those who have been away can find their way back.

*Sometimes we never know what we can handle until we have to.*


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 21, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


FoxFyre, try zooming the image larger and smaller. There seems to be a certain size where the light/dark pattern confuses our brain at least when I did it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 21, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



Nope.  I still see two distinct circles, one inside the other, not touching.  But again that is just me.  On another graphic that most of you others see a certain way just won't look that way to me.  The human brain really is an amazing thing, and is different for each and every one of us.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 21, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I had to follow the circles around with my mouse, before I could believe they did not cross each other.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Dajjal (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Oddball (Sep 21, 2019)

Saturday morning!

Sometimes, another look at the classics is best....This is one of my personal GOATs.

Let the. cartoon begin!


----------



## Oddball (Sep 21, 2019)

TY Ollie.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 21, 2019)

beautress said:


> Finally got around to finishing the red squares quilt blocks are sewn together and waiting for a border.
> 
> I was zapped today due to stomach trouble. The only thing I could think of to blame was eating a peach this morning, and was so hungry it never occurred to me to wash it first. I ate it on the way home, and didn't taste strange, but was sick a couple of hours later. I overworked at the gym this morning, too, but at least that's behind me now, and I took some lacticum acidum, which gets rid of muscle pain. I've been working on walking longer distances on the walk/run machines, but like to keep my blood pressure under 120 bpms.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, Beau!  My "guest" has indeed been diagnoses as having short-term memory loss related to the heart-attack/stroke double-whammy.  I have definitely noticed the glitch in his reasoning, too.  I am hoping for enough recovery that he can drive himself but see that as still a ways off.
I wish I were closer to you.  I once had ambition to build quilts but all that got lost in every day survival.  I have tons of fabric and patterns.  Maybe someday...
I sure hope things are going better for you.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 21, 2019)

007 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Funny enough, when I was stationed at Ft Monmouth (now extinct), if you went two roads west of the New Jersey Turnpike, people were all into hunting, fishing, and all the stuff I was interested in.  There was one helluva sporting goods store out that way and I used to shoot archery with a great bunch of folks out that-a-ways, too.  I suspect that most places outside of the influence of the ginormous population swarms are mostly nice, decent folk.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 21, 2019)

Gracie said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Check your mailbox next week!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 21, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Ladies, is this true?
> ...


I prefer shopping when I have my list.  That strolling about and looking at stuff...not so much...


----------



## beautress (Sep 21, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


My life's work in the visual arts makes images have an impact on me, and it isn't always clear when it's subjectively overpowering to my viewpoint. While you were seeing two separate circles, I saw moving, intertwining falling cards moving like snakes in a circular way. I think you compare my viewpoint in this instance of missing the forest for the windblown trees.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 21, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Been really busy again, this time working out plans for an addition to the house, a master bath with walk in closet.  We only have the one bath with a huge shower so I wanted to work out what it would cost to add an addition........  For now we're renovating the existing bath, we're looking at about $2,500 and not $25,000.  Today we went and looked at some tubs, found one the wife likes around $450 then picked out the trim, Moen, together around $1500......  I'm looking elsewhere for the trim package, try to keep it under $400.  The tile will be around $800 - 900, just for the tile (floor and wall), she wants turquoise glass subway tile on the walls and either larger white subway tile or white hexagonal on the floor.  Figure I'd grout the wall tile with white grout and the floor tile with turquoise grout.  If I was 10 years younger I'd be able to do all of it myself.


Moen has always been my first choice for bathroom and kitchen fixtures.  They also have lots of alternative colors.


----------



## beautress (Sep 21, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> It seems I've hit my limit on politics today... grrrr..
> 
> View attachment 280242


Me too! Oops. I think that means something, but I can't remember what and don't want to know.


----------



## beautress (Sep 21, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Finally got around to finishing the red squares quilt blocks are sewn together and waiting for a border.
> ...


Couldn't be better (today) This past week, I finished 2 red logcabin style quilt tops for kids and started in with work on more centers, and am doing another sail boat log cabin quilt, which I've already done about 10 of because the quilters just eat them up, and while I was sewing the lone row of "waves" log cabin blocks for the sea part of the sailing boat, I ran out of a blue fabric that was so pretty, and I don't have a scintilla of it in my stash, so hop in car and visit 2 places other than the regular quilt shop, because that wasn't one of her fabrics. Nothing was even close to the cute blue caviar egg design in light and medium royal blues, but I found the perfect blue solid, a perfect cotton-candy texture in royal blue, and several pieces of other nice blue prints for when I start the blue log cabin phase when the reds are done. So it looks like I'm back in the saddle on quilt top production again. We'll see how it goes. 

I'm going to do some slightly smaller than crib-size ones for newborns in the next week, because the sailing ship is 6 across, 8 down (48 squares) and will chomp away at one whole week. Each square has 21 logs on it, and they are sewn 1 at a time. Needless to mention, the cutting of the strips and stacking them in the 21 stacks in plastic project boxes with sealing lids is tedious, but I love doing it. When you use fewer fabrics, it's quicker. So the waves row is a bonus row since you only have to do two colors per block, and you can do them in line style. I'm so excited about doing the rest of the blocks for the sailboat quilt, I guess I'll only complete one small log cabin. I can always do more small log cabins later. After the reds are done, I prolly should do blue quilt tops till thanksgiving, and somewhere I have to fit in completing a little kite quilt I started at least a year ago. I ran into a block problem, so I have to resolve it sooner or later. It's nagging me, because I know somewhere I put enough finished blocks aside to do 2 small multi-colored log cabins, of which I made half a dozen last year just because the pastels created such optical fun on the ones worked on. And everyone fussed over them who saw them. That always an upper.

Well, I apologize for boring people to death with what lights my fire, which is working on charity quilt tops. Yesterday, I transported 6 fireman-type quilts to EJ's step son's house to complete the project of making quilts for 10 of EJ's great grandkids. I'm gonna call that done unless the other two stepsons step forward and ask when it's their turn. Otherwise, I'm pretty sure they won't be calling on me since they haven't so far, and the funeral was 3 months ago next week. 

Ya'll have a good evening. I'm going to check out the Music and arts forums. I feel like Lumpy on the topic of the main reason they started USMB. Although I sure love how the forums are set up. 

Nighters.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 21, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Been really busy again, this time working out plans for an addition to the house, a master bath with walk in closet.  We only have the one bath with a huge shower so I wanted to work out what it would cost to add an addition........  For now we're renovating the existing bath, we're looking at about $2,500 and not $25,000.  Today we went and looked at some tubs, found one the wife likes around $450 then picked out the trim, Moen, together around $1500......  I'm looking elsewhere for the trim package, try to keep it under $400.  The tile will be around $800 - 900, just for the tile (floor and wall), she wants turquoise glass subway tile on the walls and either larger white subway tile or white hexagonal on the floor.  Figure I'd grout the wall tile with white grout and the floor tile with turquoise grout.  If I was 10 years younger I'd be able to do all of it myself.
> ...


Moen's pretty good but one that has surprised me with improved quality as good as Moen these days is Delta.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 22, 2019)

..I  just thought it was cute.. 

.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 22, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



And I love my Pfizer faucet more than any I have ever had.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 22, 2019)

beautress said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



Anybody who has something that lights their fire is blessed, B.  And you're never boring.


----------



## 007 (Sep 22, 2019)

I think the thing with the difference in men and women shopping is, men already know what it is they're shopping for, but women will shop with nothing specific in mind that they need or want. They free style shop, shop at will, just head into a store and stop and look at the first thing that catches their eye. Men, we never really do that, unless we're at a flee market or something and there's cool stuff all around.

I will have to admit though, I've been guilty of free style shopping online. I have Amazon Prime and when visiting the site have just "looked around." I think it's a little more tolerable when you don't have to be driving around and traipsing through a store.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## blackhawk (Sep 22, 2019)

Lot of truth to this.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 22, 2019)

beautress said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


Never boring!  How wonderfully busy and productive you are!  I'm still hoping to retire one of these days and do more of those projects that have been back-burner for so long.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 22, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Gracie & Mr. G in difficult transition and for positive trend to continue.
Seagal and Mr. Seagal.
Peach for healing
Beautress for wellness
Kat for wellness
Mindful and her shoulder for healing
Mrs. Ringel05 for good results and comfort with new meds.
Gallantwarrior for strength, patience, healing, comfort in his challenge with caring for Rod and Rod's healing.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we keep the porch light on so that those who have been away can find their way back.

*And as we pass through the autumn equinox I think most of us feel the seasons changing:*


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 23, 2019)

The trees are just barely starting to turn here in Albuquerque, but the aspens on the mountain are gold.  But the hot summer weather is gone with daytime temps in the mid to high seventies, maybe an 80 or 81 and night time temps in the 50's or low 60's for good sleeping.  Saw on the news this morning that it will be 91 in NYC today.  Not here.  I don't think we'll see another even high 80 until late next spring now.  And it is glorious.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 23, 2019)

The best falls I recalls (sorry, couldn't help it) was as a young lump and as far as you could see maple trees and rolling hills.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 23, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> The best falls I recalls (sorry, couldn't help it) was as a young lump and as far as you could see maple trees and rolling hills.



For a high desert city, Albuquerque has a LOT of trees and an amazing variety of them.  So we get all the fall colors here in the city.  But in the rural areas it is mostly cottonwood, birch, and aspen with brilliant gold fall leaves--some patches of red maple.  Especially in the Fourth of July Canyon area south of us, the red maple is stunning in the fall.

I would like to visit Wisconsin or New England or other areas in the fall for the full array of wonderful fall colors.


----------



## beautress (Sep 23, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> View attachment 280458 ..I  just thought it was cute..
> 
> .


It is, and she looks like she's headed for the waterhole. <giggle>


----------



## beautress (Sep 23, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Thanks, Foxfyre. This morning I got up and looked at the sewing machine, and thought "I'll just sew a row of 4" light colored logs to those log cabin starts. The next time I checked the clock, I had two stacks of completed light and dark log cabins, and 24 log cabins to the last 6-inch row with just one more row to go. Oh, and the clock said it was 12:30. I thought I'd only been sewing an hour. It's going to be a sailing ship with 17 sails, and so far, the sails are done, and the sky blocks are down to the 7" strips to complete. But I have to limit my time, because now I need to spend time practicing karaoke, a few minutes here, and trying to keep up with the lastest news. Hope everyone here has a happy day and a great week!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 23, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> The trees are just barely starting to turn here in Albuquerque, but the aspens on the mountain are gold.  But the hot summer weather is gone with daytime temps in the mid to high seventies, maybe an 80 or 81 and night time temps in the 50's or low 60's for good sleeping.  Saw on the news this morning that it will be 91 in NYC today.  Not here.  I don't think we'll see another even high 80 until late next spring now.  And it is glorious.


Temps are normal here now, too.  There's also termination dust after the recent rain.  The colors are golden and the sunshine is like molten butter.  Right now, I've got to get out and finish the one goat shed.  Tomorrow, I'll try to get the other shed ready for the coming season.  A gal from work had two HUGE beetle-killed spruce trees cut down in her front yard.  She offered me the wood.  I gladly accepted but kinda feel sorry, too.  These trees had to be over 100 years old.  The grain is so tight and dense, I could barely life a piece cut to 12 inches long!  It will be welcome, though.  With the partner being here 24/7, I'll need a lot more wood than I did last year.
Partner keeps telling me he's going to drive himself back to town if I don't take him with me.  Well, first of all, he'll have to get into his house.  Since the porch has been broken for a couple of years, there are no steps, or railings for him to use to get into the place.  After he's in, there is no space to maneuver his walker.  (I've hidden all the car keys.)  I have clearly explained to him that he will NOT operate any vehicles belonging to 'us' before he has a doctor's permission.  He thinks he's going to have his primary care provider tomorrow and get clearance to drive, and permission to go  back to work by Thanksgiving.  While having a goal is good, his goals are entirely unrealistic (and totally asinine).
Well, it's a good day and I should get out and use it the best I can. 
Luv y'all.  Thanks for the support and encouragement.


----------



## 007 (Sep 23, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > The trees are just barely starting to turn here in Albuquerque, but the aspens on the mountain are gold.  But the hot summer weather is gone with daytime temps in the mid to high seventies, maybe an 80 or 81 and night time temps in the 50's or low 60's for good sleeping.  Saw on the news this morning that it will be 91 in NYC today.  Not here.  I don't think we'll see another even high 80 until late next spring now.  And it is glorious.
> ...


I poured some more cement today, and I just can't win. I had no way what so ever to hold the forms in place, unless I wanted to drill some holes in my cement driveway and I wasn't going to do that. So pile as much weight as I could find in back of them was the program. Had probably 350-375 lbs behind the damn thing and it was holding good, right up until I hit the cement with the concrete vibrator, and before I noticed it had shifted the damn forms came out probably 2 inches or better. I'll tell ya, it is what it is now. I can do a little chipping by the steps and use patch crete to fix that up, but along the front of the shop... well... maybe someone will think I meant it to be that way...  I know better though... tick me off. But, it beats just DIRT all around the corner and it washing down all over the driveway every time it rains. It is what it is now, I'll do my best to give it a face lift after I take the forms off. I actually like pouring cement too. Thankfully I have a nice old heavy duty mixer that I refurbished all new, and the cement looks nice...






On to the next project. Got my little back porch all trimmed and painted inside, now I'm going to tile it with some super nice ceramic tile I got for free from where my younger sister works.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 23, 2019)

beautress said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



Karaoke?


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 23, 2019)

I need all you guys to build me a new retaining wall across the raised flower bed that runs the whole length of the back of our lot.   Save could design it, but there will be some heavy labor involved.  Oh well. . .that doesn't have to be decided today.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Sep 23, 2019)

Somebody help me out and answer this question...  If a turtle is out of his shell is he homeless or naked?


----------



## 007 (Sep 23, 2019)

Big Black Dog said:


> Somebody help me out and answer this question...  If a turtle is out of his shell is he homeless or naked?


Both...


----------



## Gracie (Sep 24, 2019)

gallantwarrior ...What doesn't kill you only makes you stronger. Except bears. Bears will kill you. 

Got my surprise package in the mail! Love what you sent...and the candy too, lol. But I LOVE the sticker sign most!!!

Thank you!!!


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 24, 2019)

Big Black Dog said:


> Somebody help me out and answer this question...  If a turtle is out of his shell is he homeless or naked?


.

Turtle Soup .... 
.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 24, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > The best falls I recalls (sorry, couldn't help it) was as a young lump and as far as you could see maple trees and rolling hills.
> ...



I like high desert, especially at dusk and dawn, the big sky's and those trees you speak of, throw in a river or lake and there's
Lumpy, sucking up the good life .

We live in the high desert only it's junipers, far from my favorite trees  but the cascades are within a 1/2 hr..


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 24, 2019)

beautress said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 280458 ..I  just thought it was cute..
> ...



 ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 24, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



The Rio Grande runs right through Albuquerque proper.  And here on the high desert we don't get extreme heat in the summer though it does get hot, and we don't get extreme cold in the winter though it does get cold.  Snowfall is infrequent, heavy snow rare.  Extreme weather of any kind is rare.  And there is that big sky usually so brilliant blue it can hurt your eyes to look directly at it.  And we too are within 30 minutes of high alpine terrain with piney woods and glorious vistas.  The high desert isn't for everybody (thank goodness or it would be even more crowded here) but we love it.


----------



## Erinwltr (Sep 24, 2019)

Big Black Dog said:


> Somebody help me out and answer this question...  If a turtle is out of his shell is he homeless or naked?


He is going Commando, Baby!


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Sep 24, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...




You live in Eastern Washington???????


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 24, 2019)

It's the rare morning in Tucson when we wake up to the sound of rolling thunder and rain pattering the window. After a summer of way too many 100 degree days, a cloudy rainy 68 degree morning is such a treat! I watched the weather radar for a break in the rain and at 7am I laced up my running shoes and went for a casual 3 miler. Running with light sprinkles and the smell of soaked creosote permeating the air was just great. Not a single mountain biker was at the trail head when I got there. Wimps! It now Looks as if more is on the way and that's fine because we need it. Think I'll have a 3rd cup of coffee and watch it


----------



## beautress (Sep 24, 2019)

Hey! 

Just dropped in to say it's Karaoke day, so I've been singing, right after working on red squares like this one I found that someone else did:






The one I'm working on now will be a ship with 17 sails on it. It's pretty primitive, though, but 
I developed the pattern several years ago and have made a dozen quilts of the ship, and somewhere
out there, I placed the ship over greek-key waves, and then added masts to hang the sails on...
It's been a process but a log of fun! The above quilt was made by someone who likes to make
her logs stand for something, in this case, she showed her love for country, and likely a son or 
daughter in the service some time. I love reviewing other people's quilts, when I look for someone
who did something like I did. Not! I cannot find work like mine anywhere online, and I'm not good at 
cameras or taking pictures. lol You'd think that'd be easy but noooooooooooo, just like doing crochet
does not qualify you for making macrame! I can make pictures, not take them. Rats!
Y'all have the very best of good days. I still have to put in an hour on the track and sing 4 songs before 
going to the diner to sing karaoke. Gonna do "Smooth Operator" (Sade), "Im gonna Be (The Proclaimers),
And Harry Belafonte's "Banana Boat Song" (Day-o) because it's funny. I love songs that have a 
sense of humor about them, and can you ever ham up humor to the nines.  Gonna be a busy afternoon-eve.​


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 24, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> It's the rare morning in Tucson when we wake up to the sound of rolling thunder and rain pattering the window. After a summer of way too many 100 degree days, a cloudy rainy 68 degree morning is such a treat! I watched the weather radar for a break in the rain and at 7am I laced up my running shoes and went for a casual 3 miler. Running with light sprinkles and the smell of soaked creosote permeating the air was just great. Not a single mountain biker was at the trail head when I got there. Wimps! It now Looks as if more is on the way and that's fine because we need it. Think I'll have a 3rd cup of coffee and watch it


Only three cups of coffee?  Friggin' lightweight.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 24, 2019)

Ya know I bought that small window AC unit and was too busy with other things to install it........  Now it's actually too cool to even think about it this year unless we get another mini heat wave before winter arrives.  It's currently 28 degrees............ centigrade outside but it's more like 15 degrees C inside, had to put on sweats.  I wonder what I'm gonna do when it really gets cold........ (A running joke between the wife and I).


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 24, 2019)

Just had our roofer out to inspect our roof for the leak we had during that last frog strangler.  He found the problem immediately--the rain had pushed enough rock to the canale to partially block it and back water up over a crack big enough to stick a credit card in plus a couple of other small problem areas in the same part of the roof.  Cost of repairs under $200.  We can handle that okay.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 24, 2019)

Well, folks....seems I need more prayers if you would be so kind?
Did a colonguard test....results back. Positive for colon cancer. But, it could be a false positive. So...going to reschedule the colonoscopy tomorrow with GI doc. Once that is done..I will get better results. Once that happens...then..well..I dunno.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 24, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Well, folks....seems I need more prayers if you would be so kind?
> Did a colonguard test....results back. Positive for colon cancer. But, it could be a false positive. So...going to reschedule the colonoscopy tomorrow with GI doc. Once that is done..I will get better results. Once that happens...then..well..I dunno.



Bummer Gracie.  We will pray for the false positive.  But if it is confirmed, and you choose not to do chemo, there are some other approaches.  Let me know.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 24, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Well, folks....seems I need more prayers if you would be so kind?
> Did a colonguard test....results back. Positive for colon cancer. But, it could be a false positive. So...going to reschedule the colonoscopy tomorrow with GI doc. Once that is done..I will get better results. Once that happens...then..well..I dunno.


Prayers it's a false positive.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 24, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> I need all you guys to build me a new retaining wall across the raised flower bed that runs the whole length of the back of our lot.   Save could design it, but there will be some heavy labor involved.  Oh well. . .that doesn't have to be decided today.


I'm not smart but I can lift heavy things!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 24, 2019)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior ...What doesn't kill you only makes you stronger. Except bears. Bears will kill you.
> 
> Got my surprise package in the mail! Love what you sent...and the candy too, lol. But I LOVE the sticker sign most!!!
> 
> Thank you!!!


I thought you'd relate to that!  
Best candy ever, by-the-way.  All made with Alaskan berries.  I usually pick the chocolate off and eat the jellies.  I loved it when they sold just the jellies.  Glad you enjoyed.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 24, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


Man, I love junipers.  Love the shape, love the smell, everything.  Too bad they don't grow up here.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 24, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Well, folks....seems I need more prayers if you would be so kind?
> Did a colonguard test....results back. Positive for colon cancer. But, it could be a false positive. So...going to reschedule the colonoscopy tomorrow with GI doc. Once that is done..I will get better results. Once that happens...then..well..I dunno.


Do check again with a doctor.  They tell you that those package tests are iffy, at best.  They are meant to give someone an idea whether they should get a coloscopy, or not.  As bad as the procedure was, I will still "report for duty" at the appointed time for a repeat.  I'm doing OK so far and would rather go through a few hours of hell to know that life wasn't going that way, too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 24, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I need all you guys to build me a new retaining wall across the raised flower bed that runs the whole length of the back of our lot.   Save could design it, but there will be some heavy labor involved.  Oh well. . .that doesn't have to be decided today.
> ...



You're plenty smart. But with that bad hip, you shouldn't be lifting heavy things.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 24, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



They are very high in allergens though.  We have a huge juniper at the front of our house that is grandfathered in, but I've heard there is a city ordinance that new junipers can't be established for that reason.


----------



## beautress (Sep 24, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Well, folks....seems I need more prayers if you would be so kind?
> Did a colonguard test....results back. Positive for colon cancer. But, it could be a false positive. So...going to reschedule the colonoscopy tomorrow with GI doc. Once that is done..I will get better results. Once that happens...then..well..I dunno.


Prayers up for eradication of any cancer threat to Gracie, with love and hope for your healing with preference given to find the other test being a false positive.


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## beautress (Sep 24, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Ya know I bought that small window AC unit and was too busy with other things to install it........  Now it's actually too cool to even think about it this year unless we get another mini heat wave before winter arrives.  It's currently 28 degrees............ centigrade outside but it's more like 15 degrees C inside, had to put on sweats.  I wonder what I'm gonna do when it really gets cold........ (A running joke between the wife and I).


Wally World has men's long-sleeve cotton knit t-shirts for under $5. I bought one of every color as my only purchase of clothing this fall. I bought big sizes, which fit me like a nightgown, except they're $10 cheaper, 50% warmer, and can be worn both night and day. I wear long sleeve shirts every day of the year because my mother's skin cancer doctor told her to make her daughters cover arms, legs, faces, and all body parts when exposed to any amount of sunlight, large or small. Skin cancer doesn't seem very harmful, but the hidden problem with it is called metastasis; that's where a small cell or so can break loose into the blood stream at any time, and carry it to the lungs, brain, and all internal organs. Those shirts are a good buy. Women's shirts this year are not 100% cotton, and when they are, they're not like men's pima cotton that does not shrink, so I doll them up a little with a piece of lace, a crocheted item, quilt blocks, etc. Men don't have to do a single thing with changing the shirts. They're attractive on men and if tight, can show off abs, and if loose, can disguise fat pretty good if you're into wearing Johnny Cash black. (very dark colors make appearances recede somewhat to the human eye). The ones that are sold here are mostly black, and I noticed they had a stack of white ones. I like the white ones, because if you need to use clorox on the floor, you don't mess up your colors with accidental spills. The white doesn't have that problem. And the jeans ones are fun, because instead of sewing something onto a man's shirt, you can tie a scarf around the neck as a cute makeshift "collar." And if you have any relatives who were diagnosed with skin cancer, put your name on the list for long-sleeved shirts. Buy enough in the fall and enough white to cover during the next summer's sun season. And is girls don't have to spend a fortune to be fashionable with the right scarves. Although, if  you have a worn out shirt that has holes in the elbows, you can cut the old blouse around the collar, baste and then invisible stitch it into the neck area and look like a student genius for the day. And now for my song directed toward my clothing vanity:


Now, about that apricot scarf...​


----------



## beautress (Sep 24, 2019)

blackhawk said:


> View attachment 280911


Pity I can't attach more winner stars to that one post... Good one, blackhawk!


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 24, 2019)

beautress said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ya know I bought that small window AC unit and was too busy with other things to install it........  Now it's actually too cool to even think about it this year unless we get another mini heat wave before winter arrives.  It's currently 28 degrees............ centigrade outside but it's more like 15 degrees C inside, had to put on sweats.  I wonder what I'm gonna do when it really gets cold........ (A running joke between the wife and I).
> ...


My problem is I'm kinda picky, my two favorite button downs are Safari and Mandarin (Band) collar shirts in linen or 100% cotton.  I also like pocket Ts, colorful pocket T's. 
I wear the shirts open with rolled sleeves over my Ts or buttoned up under my vests that I made.


----------



## beautress (Sep 24, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Nice work, Mr. Ringel!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 24, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


You do what you have to do.  Hell, you should see the tree my gal-friend from work passed on to me.  Thing's gotta be 26" diameter, at least!  I'll get the danged thing made into firewood, be sure of it.  I had to come back home to get the bigger chainsaw.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 24, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


I didn't know that.  Obviously, I'm not allergic.  I loved riding along the Continental Divide and enjoying the smells, including juniper.  I took a few berries home to make sauerbraten.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 24, 2019)

Well, interesting developments on the stroked-out partner's front.  So, his FMLA expires on 4 October.  The boss called me to let me know that they will have to terminate the partner's employment at that time.  That means he'll lose his medical insurance.  No job-no insurance.  BUT!  The HR maven came up with an interesting suggestion.  The company does offer a "domestic partner" option for medical/dental/vision insurance.  Knowing that the pard and I have been partners for over 16 years, would I be interested in invoking that "domestic partner" option in order to keep him covered for medical care?  Now the dilemma...do I abandon this lout to his own devices, or do I seize an opportunity to continue helping another human being in need?  It's very like taking in an animal.  How do you kick out the dog you took in off the street just because he piddles on the floor?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 25, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



The main problem with an abundance of junipers is they smell like cat pee until you adjust, pewee when it rains.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 25, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



We,moved up to central Oregon from northern California around 5 years ago. 

Also, I did notice that my daughter is stationed in your neck of the woods, who knows, maybe you could join us for dinner sometime, old school  and I pay.. 
.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Sep 25, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Well, folks....seems I need more prayers if you would be so kind?
> Did a colonguard test....results back. Positive for colon cancer. But, it could be a false positive. So...going to reschedule the colonoscopy tomorrow with GI doc. Once that is done..I will get better results. Once that happens...then..well..I dunno.




Hang in there Gracie. I know it's easier said than done, but you'll be ok. Prayers up


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Sep 25, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Fairchild? Or JBLM?


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 25, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
JustAnotherNut for strength and wisdom dealing with challenges.
Seagal and Mr. Seagal.
Peach for healing
Beautress for wellness
Kat for wellness
Mindful and her shoulder for healing
Mrs. Ringel05 for good results and comfort with new meds.
Gallantwarrior for strength, patience, healing, comfort in his challenge with caring for Rod and Rod's healing.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.
Gracie for wellness.

And we keep the porch light on so that those who have been away can find their way back

*Autumn in Wisconsin*


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 25, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



JBLM .. a couple months..
.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 25, 2019)

I'm gonna be honest here...and hope y'all understand my mindset at the moment. I remember when I was told I had breast cancer and how crazy I felt. Scared, freaked out, not sure what to do. It was not a pleasant time. Neither is it this time with the possibility of colon cancer which I pray will be a false alarm. But..I have to face facts. And, I have so much rolling around in my mind. And if I keep it bottled up like I did with the breast cancer...I will be a basket case. So..venting out what is rolling around in my head may help clear what troubles me. Or not. So..bear with me.

IF the colonoscopy verifies I have CC and I am informed of how advanced it is..I'm not sure what I will do. So far today, I have researched suicides and the best method. Why? Because I don't know if I want to do chemo or radiation or wear a bag to shit in. And if I don't want to do those things...I also don't want to suffer while I die of not doing those things. So, I have been studying where the heart is truly located. Shot to the heart outta do it nicely. Shot to the head might make me survive with a missing face. So...heart seems the best way. But I don't know if I have the courage to do it.

I have studied colon cancer stories on google...those with it now, struggling to survive, those who survived and live full lives now. This does not pertain to me. I don't have family. I don't have anyone to "take care of me" or will "need me" to live. I have nobody but MrG, and he will do just fine with me gone. Those who want to live..have a reason to. I don't. But again..I don't know if I have the courage to pull the trigger. And I wouldn't test myself anyway, until I know more, so rest assured I am not going to off myself anytime soon freaking out about this. Right now..I am putting my ducks in a row..just like I did with the BC. 

I tell myself I would fight it more IF we were settled in our own federal housing we are waiting for. But right now? We could be homeless at the beginning of the new year. Who knows? This cannot go on forever, and I refuse to let Anne continue to help support us. It's not fair to her and it bugs the fuck out of me accepting it. 

I told MrG he MUST make plans in case of the worst scenario. Go to his brother, even though he blatantly refuses to do so. I insisted and he finally said he would think about it and I said don't think..PLAN. Make plans. Give Anne my stuff...he keeps whats of mine that he feels he can't let go. And then leave for Arizona and live with his brother. BUT..if we get called to an apartment we are waiting for....and I am still here....then he can stay there and not need to go anywhere at all if he doesn't wish to. But...thats IF anyone calls. We are on 3 lists...and keep getting pushed back due to the fire, due to refugees with kids being put first, due to whatever they decide is more important than giving us what we are waiting for.

So you can see..it's a pretty bleak future for us and I have no reason to fight at all. Which brings me back to plan A, plan B, plan C, etc etc etc.
I'm tired. Lost my house at the beach. Lost our place in Paradise. Lost my left breast. Now I'm going to lose my colon maybe. I'm beaten, and all I have is thoughts and plans that may come to naught. 

Not sure this made me feel any better. But it helps ease a bit of burden on my mind.


----------



## Kat (Sep 25, 2019)

Gracie said:


> I'm gonna be honest here...and hope y'all understand my mindset at the moment. I remember when I was told I had breast cancer and how crazy I felt. Scared, freaked out, not sure what to do. It was not a pleasant time. Neither is it this time with the possibility of colon cancer which I pray will be a false alarm. But..I have to face facts. And, I have so much rolling around in my mind. And if I keep it bottled up like I did with the breast cancer...I will be a basket case. So..venting out what is rolling around in my head may help clear what troubles me. Or not. So..bear with me.
> 
> IF the colonoscopy verifies I have CC and I am informed of how advanced it is..I'm not sure what I will do. So far today, I have researched suicides and the best method. Why? Because I don't know if I want to do chemo or radiation or wear a bag to shit in. And if I don't want to do those things...I also don't want to suffer while I die of not doing those things. So, I have been studying where the heart is truly located. Shot to the heart outta do it nicely. Shot to the head might make me survive with a missing face. So...heart seems the best way. But I don't know if I have the courage to do it.
> 
> ...




Just seeing this news.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Sep 25, 2019)

Gracie said:


> I'm gonna be honest here...and hope y'all understand my mindset at the moment. I remember when I was told I had breast cancer and how crazy I felt. Scared, freaked out, not sure what to do. It was not a pleasant time. Neither is it this time with the possibility of colon cancer which I pray will be a false alarm. But..I have to face facts. And, I have so much rolling around in my mind. And if I keep it bottled up like I did with the breast cancer...I will be a basket case. So..venting out what is rolling around in my head may help clear what troubles me. Or not. So..bear with me.
> 
> IF the colonoscopy verifies I have CC and I am informed of how advanced it is..I'm not sure what I will do. So far today, I have researched suicides and the best method. Why? Because I don't know if I want to do chemo or radiation or wear a bag to shit in. And if I don't want to do those things...I also don't want to suffer while I die of not doing those things. So, I have been studying where the heart is truly located. Shot to the heart outta do it nicely. Shot to the head might make me survive with a missing face. So...heart seems the best way. But I don't know if I have the courage to do it.
> 
> ...




Gracie.....I know how you feel & what's going on in your head and thinking there's nothing left to fight for and being too damn tired to fight anyway. In so many ways, we are very much alike and in just about the same predicament
I had to cancel my  colonoscopy because I didn't have a ride, so I can only wonder at what's going on. My cologuard may or may not have been a positive or false positive.....but I do know things aren't working as they should, and any search for possible causes of my symptoms is 6 of one & half dozen of another. So who knows what's going on. Then I ask myself just what would I do if it were positive and I did have cancer again.....I won't go thru that shit again either so it wouldn't change anything other than what time I had left on this earth. 
Now that hubs is gone & all my kids are no longer dependent on me.....I look around at my garden, chickens & activities that have kept me busy and think there really is no point in continuing with them, if it's just for me and my reasons for doing them are no longer in place......like taking care of my family. With my back issues that continue to get worse and now my hands are slowly losing the ability to grip & small motor function from more pinched nerves.....I am losing my ability to do those activities. Let's just say that getting old sucks as our minds think we're 20 and can kick ass...….but our bodies are much older than our birth certificate and is kicking our ass. 
I just figure I'm going to keep doing what I can, while I can and make the best of what I have left.  If I am stuck in a wheelchair and/or have someone else wipe my butt....well, I don't know. I'll cross that bridge when it comes, but I'll probably go into a nursing home staring out the window and relive my memories in my mind......if that hasn't broke down too. 




Aaaaaaand btw...…..that gunshot to the heart doesn't always go as planned either. There are others that have tried the same that wasn't fatal as they had hoped, but living with the repercussions from the attempt are much worse than the problems they were facing & trying to avoid. Don't do it hun.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 25, 2019)

I was regretting writing what I did...but after reading what you said JustAnotherNut , I'm glad I did write it. Thank you. THANK YOU for putting it into perspective and letting me know I am NOT alone in these thoughts I had/have.  Everything you said..I relate to.  Especially abolut the "not able to wipe my own butt". LOL. Sorry..its not funny, but did that slam home with me? Yes.

THANK you. And thank everyone else too. Things are not so bleak today. In the daytime..things always seem better, yes?
Off to GI doc in 45 minutes. Have to make another appt for the oscopy, which will probably be another month or two. Things are slow here. He COULD do it in his office, but I don't handle twilight very well, so hospital it has to be so I can have an anesthesiologist to knock me completely out.

I'll keep y'all informed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 25, 2019)

Gracie said:


> I'm gonna be honest here...and hope y'all understand my mindset at the moment. I remember when I was told I had breast cancer and how crazy I felt. Scared, freaked out, not sure what to do. It was not a pleasant time. Neither is it this time with the possibility of colon cancer which I pray will be a false alarm. But..I have to face facts. And, I have so much rolling around in my mind. And if I keep it bottled up like I did with the breast cancer...I will be a basket case. So..venting out what is rolling around in my head may help clear what troubles me. Or not. So..bear with me.
> 
> IF the colonoscopy verifies I have CC and I am informed of how advanced it is..I'm not sure what I will do. So far today, I have researched suicides and the best method. Why? Because I don't know if I want to do chemo or radiation or wear a bag to shit in. And if I don't want to do those things...I also don't want to suffer while I die of not doing those things. So, I have been studying where the heart is truly located. Shot to the heart outta do it nicely. Shot to the head might make me survive with a missing face. So...heart seems the best way. But I don't know if I have the courage to do it.
> 
> ...



This could also be of interest to JustAnotherNut 

This falls under the category of not worrying until there is something to worry about.  You may be just fine.  If not there are some very real alternatives that do not involve the worst that you imagine.  If you forego chemo, surgery, or a bit of radiation can't zap it, do at least look at those alternatives.  I understand the colon scare is not the only issue here, but let's stay positive as possible about the other too.

Meanwhile I wish there was more to do than just care and send up those prayers/positive vibes.  But you have those in triplicate.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Sep 25, 2019)

Gracie said:


> I was regretting writing what I did...but after reading what you said JustAnotherNut , I'm glad I did write it. Thank you. THANK YOU for putting it into perspective and letting me know I am NOT alone in these thoughts I had/have.  Everything you said..I relate to.  Especially abolut the "not able to wipe my own butt". LOL. Sorry..its not funny, but did that slam home with me? Yes.
> 
> THANK you. And thank everyone else too. Things are not so bleak today. In the daytime..things always seem better, yes?
> Off to GI doc in 45 minutes. Have to make another appt for the oscopy, which will probably be another month or two. Things are slow here. He COULD do it in his office, but I don't handle twilight very well, so hospital it has to be so I can have an anesthesiologist to knock me completely out.
> ...



No need to be sorry......it is funny in a not so funny way. Hey, ya gotta find the humor where you can, right? 

No honey, you are not alone in what you're going thru. None of us are, no matter what we have to face. There is always someone else going thru the same internal struggles...….but as long as we keep that to ourselves, we never know that. \

My dad always repeated the saying....._'I thought I was poor because I had no shoes, until I met a man that had no feet' …….._there is always someone worse off than ourselves, always. 

Depression is a very real and very difficult thing to deal with on your own. As Foxfyre  says, there are alternative approaches to both physical & mental health issues.....and I tend to gravitate to nutrition & lifestyle......and start out really good, then as I feel better I slack off. I really need to make it a permanent change instead of dabbling. I just have a  hard time with eating 3 squares a day & mostly only eat supper. Activity & exercise can be a challenge because of physical ability and weather. Winter is just around the corner, so I have to get creative.  

*“Let food be thy medicine and medicine be thy food”  *


Another thing Foxy mentioned about not worrying until you have something to worry about.......but I also understand how things look so much brighter during the day and how overwhelming the darkness of night can become. (pssst...we need better flashlights )


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Sep 25, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm gonna be honest here...and hope y'all understand my mindset at the moment. I remember when I was told I had breast cancer and how crazy I felt. Scared, freaked out, not sure what to do. It was not a pleasant time. Neither is it this time with the possibility of colon cancer which I pray will be a false alarm. But..I have to face facts. And, I have so much rolling around in my mind. And if I keep it bottled up like I did with the breast cancer...I will be a basket case. So..venting out what is rolling around in my head may help clear what troubles me. Or not. So..bear with me.
> ...



You, my dear, are so very right and thank you for that. 


Prayers are more powerful, than science....any day


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 25, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I'll add you to the vigil list unless you don't want that JAN.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 25, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Well, folks....seems I need more prayers if you would be so kind?
> Did a colonguard test....results back. Positive for colon cancer. But, it could be a false positive. So...going to reschedule the colonoscopy tomorrow with GI doc. Once that is done..I will get better results. Once that happens...then..well..I dunno.



Definitely try not to stress before the colonoscopy.  From what I've seen false positives are pretty common with Cologuard.  Hopefully that is the case here.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 25, 2019)

Gracie said:


> I'm gonna be honest here...and hope y'all understand my mindset at the moment. I remember when I was told I had breast cancer and how crazy I felt. Scared, freaked out, not sure what to do. It was not a pleasant time. Neither is it this time with the possibility of colon cancer which I pray will be a false alarm. But..I have to face facts. And, I have so much rolling around in my mind. And if I keep it bottled up like I did with the breast cancer...I will be a basket case. So..venting out what is rolling around in my head may help clear what troubles me. Or not. So..bear with me.
> 
> IF the colonoscopy verifies I have CC and I am informed of how advanced it is..I'm not sure what I will do. So far today, I have researched suicides and the best method. Why? Because I don't know if I want to do chemo or radiation or wear a bag to shit in. And if I don't want to do those things...I also don't want to suffer while I die of not doing those things. So, I have been studying where the heart is truly located. Shot to the heart outta do it nicely. Shot to the head might make me survive with a missing face. So...heart seems the best way. But I don't know if I have the courage to do it.
> 
> ...



I've considered suicide before with far less cause.  Don't feel bad about venting here when you're scared about the future.  I'm sure I speak for all of the CS regulars when I say we'd rather have you using this place to get some of the fear, anger, and frustration out than just holding it inside to fester.

I wouldn't feel right telling you or anyone else what choice you have to make with your own life.  On the other hand, I'd advise at least avoiding any hasty decisions.  Obviously I hope for a false positive and for you and MrG to finally get a call for your housing, but whatever happens, I think you should weigh all your options carefully.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 25, 2019)

Here's something a little lighter in tone:


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 25, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Here's something a little lighter in tone:



Well yes it is.  And entertaining to watch.  But I have to say somebody or a lot of somebodies had way too much time on their hands to design and build that.


----------



## beautress (Sep 25, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Well, I inherited my mother's voice, and when my husband died, I needed some way to get out of the house once a week that was 100% social, because most charity quilt groups are 99.98% female. Unfortunately, I have some health issues, one of which lately is asthma, so my choir membership and Karaoke attendance may have to go by the wayside in the near future. I had pneumonia for 7 months last year and bronchitis for 3 months as a chaser. Now it's asthma. I'm not complaining. All this beats having suffered from fibromyalgia for 16-18 years, including my first 4 years here at USMB. My case was screaming out loud pain 24-7-365, the exception being when the mercury hit 100 degrees in Wyoming, which does not happen frequently most years, but for 3 months in Texas, where we retired due to my fibromyalgia. Tonight, I'm weighing whether I'm in good enough shape to attend choir practice due to forgetting to take my medicine late yesterday, and shooting my wad with challenging loud and quick songs like "I'm Gonna Be" (the Proclaimers) and "Rhiannon" (Fleetwood Mac) last night. It takes me 3 or 4 weeks now of solid work to remember the words on just one song. If I go tonight to choir practice, I will very much be a croaker, not a singer. Which reminds me, I better get my act together and get dressed just in case I feel like observing.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Sep 25, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> I need all you guys to build me a new retaining wall across the raised flower bed that runs the whole length of the back of our lot. Save could design it, but there will be some heavy labor involved. Oh well. . .that doesn't have to be decided today.



I'll make Biscuits and Gravy...


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Dajjal (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 25, 2019)

So here's something new for Halloween. If you have an older child or adult with a blue pumpkin trick or treat bucket they are autistic. please treat them kindly. I recently found out my 43 year old (Going on 12) nephew has never been trick or treat... He's going this year.....


----------



## 007 (Sep 25, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I need all you guys to build me a new retaining wall across the raised flower bed that runs the whole length of the back of our lot. Save could design it, but there will be some heavy labor involved. Oh well. . .that doesn't have to be decided today.
> ...


Oh man... that looks GOOD.

Wish I was in the mood to eat but, haven't been sick in YEARS, but I have a RAW throat. Yeah... forgot to wash my hands when I came home from the store or something... getting sloppy, not I got a bug. Time to force water, gallons, stay warm and rest... sweat it out.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Sep 25, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Well.....I am already on it, but I'll take all the prayers I can get...….not meaning to be greedy or anything, but...well...ya know what I mean


----------



## beautress (Sep 25, 2019)

007 said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Cut up some celery and carrots into lozenge-sized pieces. and eat a cup or so of them for 8 days. That will clean your system's clock, and it needs it cleaning if you're still sick.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 26, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



Whoops so you are.  But we also now know a bit more about the challenges you are facing.  I mean most of us are dealing with some issues we wouldn't wish on our worst enemy.  But I do believe those prayers and positive vibes make a difference and at least that is one proactive thing we can all do.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 26, 2019)

beautress said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...



Good advice that can't hurt even if it doesn't help, and it most likely will help.  Also I recommend very hot--just barely cool enough to sip--water with a teaspoon or two of apple cider vinegar and a tablespoon of honey dissolved in it.  Sip this every two or three hours.  Will help kill whatever bugs may be lurking in your throat and generally soothe and boost your body's ability to heal itself.  I prefer regional raw, unrefined honey as it has nutrients that both help with allergies and other issues, but any honey will help.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 26, 2019)

Well..the visit to the GI doc was a joke. Seems he can't do the colonoscopy until December. And, there is a shortage of anesthesiologists, which is why December. Sigh. So, he said my regular doc should consider sending me to another GI doc that can perform it in another city..like Roseville or Sacramento. But, I'd have to start all over again because most GI docs don't want to rely on the previous docs findings. Or..I can wait til December.
Not sure what I'm going to do yet. He said he doesn't put much faith in colonguard tests...too many false positives. And there is no blood in my stool, nor stomach pain, no vomiting, etc. However...the distended belly, the wishy washy bowel movements are suspect. Which could mean exactly what my previous GI doc said.....microscoptic colitis, IBS, diverticulitus, possible gluten intolerance, weight gain fatty cells collected in my abdominal area, and..drum roll..old age which does a number on folks plumbing. 

So..I will confer with my doc and see what he thinks I should do. I am not in pain in the plumbing department. So...why not wait? At least, thats what I tell myself NOW.

And no..I am NOT going to do what I did before. STRESS OUT. One day at a time, painting rocks when able to move my fingers, watching netflix, amazon prime, tv.

Speaking of amazon prime....I am bingeing Downton Abbey. On last season (6), episode 3. So far..I still hate Mary, love Gma ma (Maggie smith), think Edith is too damn wimpy, sick of the drama of The Bates, loathe Barrow and in general wonder why this show was made to begin with except maybe to show just how snobby Brits are.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Sbiker (Sep 27, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 281350



Hi, how the weather at Foggy Albion?


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 27, 2019)

Welcome home Sbiker.  You've been a missed person.  Hope all is well in your part of the world.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 27, 2019)

Stopped by Walmart for a couple of items briefly yesterday morning.  And all I can say is that this graphic is very true:


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Sep 27, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Stopped by Walmart for a couple of items briefly yesterday morning.  And all I can say is that this graphic is very true:




And don't forget the last of the summer bbq items as well.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 27, 2019)

I may be in line for a promotion at work.  Promotion may be the wrong word; I'm being considered for a different position.  It would have wider responsibility, but would also pay more, so I guess promotion might fit.  I don't know for sure I'll be getting it, or even if it will entail being hired directly by the company (I'm still working for the staffing company at this point), but my current work is starting to leave me with pain in my hand from flipping through cards for 40-50 hours a week, so it's probably a good idea for me to change things up a bit if I can.  

I'm trying to decide if I want to buy myself a PlayStation for my birthday, or if I should wait and hope for a good Black Friday or Cyber Monday deal.  I want to get it because The Last of Us 2 is coming out in February; I thought the first game was excellent and the trailers for the second look great.  If I get the PS4 soon, I'll get the remastered version of the original game for free, I think.  I actually tried to buy a system on ebay, but they wouldn't process my payment for some unknown reason, so I ended up having to get that transaction cancelled.  I'd have to spend about $430 (for the console and a PS Pro subscription), and I'm also still considering getting a new video card and monitor some time soonish, so I'm not sure if I want to put out that kind of money.

Overtime is nice for the money, but it's been a bit annoying not getting home during normal business hours.  Makes it hard to make appointments.


----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 27, 2019)

Gracie said:


> I'm gonna be honest here...and hope y'all understand my mindset at the moment. I remember when I was told I had breast cancer and how crazy I felt. Scared, freaked out, not sure what to do. It was not a pleasant time. Neither is it this time with the possibility of colon cancer which I pray will be a false alarm. But..I have to face facts. And, I have so much rolling around in my mind. And if I keep it bottled up like I did with the breast cancer...I will be a basket case. So..venting out what is rolling around in my head may help clear what troubles me. Or not. So..bear with me.
> 
> IF the colonoscopy verifies I have CC and I am informed of how advanced it is..I'm not sure what I will do. So far today, I have researched suicides and the best method. Why? Because I don't know if I want to do chemo or radiation or wear a bag to shit in. And if I don't want to do those things...I also don't want to suffer while I die of not doing those things. So, I have been studying where the heart is truly located. Shot to the heart outta do it nicely. Shot to the head might make me survive with a missing face. So...heart seems the best way. But I don't know if I have the courage to do it.
> 
> ...


 So upsetting on so many levels mailing you something tomorrow.


----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 27, 2019)

I love you Gracie


----------



## Gracie (Sep 28, 2019)

I love you too, Drifter.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 28, 2019)

Saturday morning!

Given all the past week's goings-on, I thought this would be apropos.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Oddball (Sep 28, 2019)

Gracie said:


> I'm gonna be honest here...and hope y'all understand my mindset at the moment. I remember when I was told I had breast cancer and how crazy I felt. Scared, freaked out, not sure what to do. It was not a pleasant time. Neither is it this time with the possibility of colon cancer which I pray will be a false alarm. But..I have to face facts. And, I have so much rolling around in my mind. And if I keep it bottled up like I did with the breast cancer...I will be a basket case. So..venting out what is rolling around in my head may help clear what troubles me. Or not. So..bear with me.
> 
> IF the colonoscopy verifies I have CC and I am informed of how advanced it is..I'm not sure what I will do. So far today, I have researched suicides and the best method. Why? Because I don't know if I want to do chemo or radiation or wear a bag to shit in. And if I don't want to do those things...I also don't want to suffer while I die of not doing those things. So, I have been studying where the heart is truly located. Shot to the heart outta do it nicely. Shot to the head might make me survive with a missing face. So...heart seems the best way. But I don't know if I have the courage to do it.
> 
> ...


I'm going to come out of what might seem like left field here, but here goes...

Maybe -just *maybe*- your health problems have something to do with emotional episodes that haven't been resolved.

Making a very long story short, a lot of rather recent medical research is showing that  emotional states cause our bodies to excrete chemical compounds that, while beneficial to helping the paleocortex (the lizard brain) make the fight/flight/freeze response, are toxic to our bodies in the long term....Anecdotally, I have a family member who has maintained his attitude in a very negative place for the last number of years  (very quick to anger, is always the victim things don't go his way, etcetera) and his outward physical traits of aging have been profound.

Emotions and Physiology | alive

In further research and discussions with colleagues, I came across this very successful direction of therapy, which has only recently been uncovered: Holographic Memory Resolution....Took a training with Mr. Baum last spring, and my head was buzzing for at least a week...Probably taking out a lot of trash.

Or, as someone else I researched (can't remember who) said: you will run out of body parts before your subconscious mind runs out of ways to get your attention.

Give this guy a listen and look....He just may have the cure for what has been ailing you...


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 28, 2019)

Good morning everybody.  And hey drifter   Good to see you.  Been awhile. Montrovant, hope the new position might be better hours for you along with more money?  Keeping fingers crossed.

Busy day for us today.  Luncheon with some old classmates later this morning, then grocery shopping, finishing up laundry, and doing some make ahead dishes for other out of town guests at our house tomorrow.  But it's all good.  The weather has been glorious--mid to high 70's, little or no wind, and definitely fall in the air in the mornings.

Hope everybody has a good Saturday.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 28, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm gonna be honest here...and hope y'all understand my mindset at the moment. I remember when I was told I had breast cancer and how crazy I felt. Scared, freaked out, not sure what to do. It was not a pleasant time. Neither is it this time with the possibility of colon cancer which I pray will be a false alarm. But..I have to face facts. And, I have so much rolling around in my mind. And if I keep it bottled up like I did with the breast cancer...I will be a basket case. So..venting out what is rolling around in my head may help clear what troubles me. Or not. So..bear with me.
> ...



Interesting stuff.  I do believe the body has enormous capacity to heal itself, and I do believe our mental outlook on life has a lot to do with our health.  Evenso, a lot of us deal with stuff no matter how positive our mental state--look at Beautress for instance.    And Gracie and one or two others of us have been through more stuff than any human should have to endure.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 28, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Personal story...

Before I embarked on this journey of self-discovery and healing, my blood pressure was pre-hypertensive.....Not health threatening, but headed in that direction.....The last number times I've had BP taken, both professionally and at those kiosks in pharmacy departments, it has been normal to a shade low.

In short: This.....shit.....works.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 28, 2019)

It seems my debit card was put on hold because of a $1 charge.  I'm not certain what it was but I think it may have been a service charge for my registration renewal.  Hopefully getting that fixed now and hopefully didn't just authorize payment to a scammer of some sort.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 28, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  And hey drifter   Good to see you.  Been awhile. Montrovant, hope the new position might be better hours for you along with more money?  Keeping fingers crossed.
> 
> Busy day for us today.  Luncheon with some old classmates later this morning, then grocery shopping, finishing up laundry, and doing some make ahead dishes for other out of town guests at our house tomorrow.  But it's all good.  The weather has been glorious--mid to high 70's, little or no wind, and definitely fall in the air in the mornings.
> 
> Hope everybody has a good Saturday.



This new position could actually be more hours.  If it pays more, though, the overtime will be even better, at least.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 28, 2019)

Well, I thought I knew what the charge on my debit card was, but I was wrong.  It turns out the charge I was thinking of was actually one I got on my credit card.  I've had my debit deactivated and a new one is being sent.  I'll have to remember to change my details on my automatic bills.  Luckily I don't have many of those.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 28, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Well, I thought I knew what the charge on my debit card was, but I was wrong.  It turns out the charge I was thinking of was actually one I got on my credit card.  I've had my debit deactivated and a new one is being sent.  I'll have to remember to change my details on my automatic bills.  Luckily I don't have many of those.



For whatever its worth and this is just our personal policy only, but it works for us. . .

We asked our bank to issue us a debit card that we use ONLY as a debit card and never as a credit card.  We have a separate credit card from the same bank.  Since we get a nice cash back bonus for all our credit card charges, we charge pretty much everything and then pay the bill in full at the end of the month to be sure no interest accrues.  So we rarely use the debit card and when we do use it, it is never for on line purchases or for anything that we don't control the card ourselves, i.e. we wouldn't hand it to the cashier at the McDonald's drive through.  As a result we haven't had any incidents in several years now.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 28, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I thought I knew what the charge on my debit card was, but I was wrong.  It turns out the charge I was thinking of was actually one I got on my credit card.  I've had my debit deactivated and a new one is being sent.  I'll have to remember to change my details on my automatic bills.  Luckily I don't have many of those.
> ...



I don't have a credit card to do that with atm.  I have a very, very small limit card that I am using to build some credit, but because I've never gotten a loan, and haven't even had bills in my name for the last decade, I am almost non-existent as far as the credit agencies are concerned.  

The same thing probably could have happened with a credit card, anyway.  I'll have to wait a week or so for the new debit card, but I prefer spending money I have to borrowing.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 28, 2019)

Been having bouts of the blahs the past month or so. It would come and go and nothing seemed to set it off. Thursday morning at 4 AM I went to the ER. was admitted. Friday morning at 8AM I had another heart Cath. They found an older stent that was 80% blocked by scar tissue, I'm now told that was the problem a year ago May. So they tell me to keep doing everything I'm doing because I'm doing everything right. Still have some of the blahs but that could be sheer exhaustion from all the time in the hospital.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 28, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Well..the visit to the GI doc was a joke. Seems he can't do the colonoscopy until December. And, there is a shortage of anesthesiologists, which is why December. Sigh. So, he said my regular doc should consider sending me to another GI doc that can perform it in another city..like Roseville or Sacramento. But, I'd have to start all over again because most GI docs don't want to rely on the previous docs findings. Or..I can wait til December.
> Not sure what I'm going to do yet. He said he doesn't put much faith in colonguard tests...too many false positives. And there is no blood in my stool, nor stomach pain, no vomiting, etc. However...the distended belly, the wishy washy bowel movements are suspect. Which could mean exactly what my previous GI doc said.....microscoptic colitis, IBS, diverticulitus, possible gluten intolerance, weight gain fatty cells collected in my abdominal area, and..drum roll..old age which does a number on folks plumbing.
> 
> So..I will confer with my doc and see what he thinks I should do. I am not in pain in the plumbing department. So...why not wait? At least, thats what I tell myself NOW.
> ...


I liked it.  Costume dramas are of particular interest to me, although I prefer historical fiction to most other stuff.  BBC puts out superior entertainment compared to most US outlets, though.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 28, 2019)

Sbiker said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 281350
> ...


Hey, BIker!  How's the former USSR?  You still working in Moscow?  Was that your last reported location?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 28, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> I may be in line for a promotion at work.  Promotion may be the wrong word; I'm being considered for a different position.  It would have wider responsibility, but would also pay more, so I guess promotion might fit.  I don't know for sure I'll be getting it, or even if it will entail being hired directly by the company (I'm still working for the staffing company at this point), but my current work is starting to leave me with pain in my hand from flipping through cards for 40-50 hours a week, so it's probably a good idea for me to change things up a bit if I can.
> 
> I'm trying to decide if I want to buy myself a PlayStation for my birthday, or if I should wait and hope for a good Black Friday or Cyber Monday deal.  I want to get it because The Last of Us 2 is coming out in February; I thought the first game was excellent and the trailers for the second look great.  If I get the PS4 soon, I'll get the remastered version of the original game for free, I think.  I actually tried to buy a system on ebay, but they wouldn't process my payment for some unknown reason, so I ended up having to get that transaction cancelled.  I'd have to spend about $430 (for the console and a PS Pro subscription), and I'm also still considering getting a new video card and monitor some time soonish, so I'm not sure if I want to put out that kind of money.
> 
> Overtime is nice for the money, but it's been a bit annoying not getting home during normal business hours.  Makes it hard to make appointments.


The real world sucks sometimes, doesn't it?  Congrats on the promo, should you accept it.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 28, 2019)

Foxfyre - Coffee addict


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 28, 2019)

SFC Ollie said:


> Been having bouts of the blahs the past month or so. It would come and go and nothing seemed to set it off. Thursday morning at 4 AM I went to the ER. was admitted. Friday morning at 8AM I had another heart Cath. They found an older stent that was 80% blocked by scar tissue, I'm now told that was the problem a year ago May. So they tell me to keep doing everything I'm doing because I'm doing everything right. Still have some of the blahs but that could be sheer exhaustion from all the time in the hospital.



Did they unblock the blocked stent?

Probably something totally unrelated but up to a couple of weeks ago I was experiencing chronic fatigue and the blahs and worried that something was really wrong.  But I got to thinking that Hombre and I had fallen back into a pattern of mostly piecemeal meals, not especially healthy ones, sandwiches and potato chips, and such.  So I went back on my old regime of flax oil/ground flax seed smoothies for breakfast, cut way back on sugar, and upped my veggie intake.  Within a couple of days the fatigue and depression were gone and I was feeling good.  Can't fix the collapsed vertebrae in my back, but if that's all I have to cope with, I'm good.


----------



## beautress (Sep 28, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Saturday morning!
> 
> Given all the past week's goings-on, I thought this would be apropos.
> 
> Let the cartoon begin!


Cute, Oddball. That one made me feel a little sorry for the Coyote and his 100% failure rate.


----------



## beautress (Sep 28, 2019)

SFC Ollie said:


> Been having bouts of the blahs the past month or so. It would come and go and nothing seemed to set it off. Thursday morning at 4 AM I went to the ER. was admitted. Friday morning at 8AM I had another heart Cath. They found an older stent that was 80% blocked by scar tissue, I'm now told that was the problem a year ago May. So they tell me to keep doing everything I'm doing because I'm doing everything right. Still have some of the blahs but that could be sheer exhaustion from all the time in the hospital.


Prayers up, SFC Ollie. I hope you get to feeling better soon and glad they caught the problem.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## beautress (Sep 28, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Been having bouts of the blahs the past month or so. It would come and go and nothing seemed to set it off. Thursday morning at 4 AM I went to the ER. was admitted. Friday morning at 8AM I had another heart Cath. They found an older stent that was 80% blocked by scar tissue, I'm now told that was the problem a year ago May. So they tell me to keep doing everything I'm doing because I'm doing everything right. Still have some of the blahs but that could be sheer exhaustion from all the time in the hospital.
> ...


Prayers up that your pain from the vertibrate goes away soon.  Hugs.


----------



## beautress (Sep 28, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> View attachment 281807


I actually agree with your shirt, Mr. Hossfly.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 28, 2019)

beautress said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Thanks but it is a permanent condition I fear.  Not excruciating or incapcitating pain, but it does give me fits some days.  Especially if I forget to take my hemp oil.  Due to another problem that developed a few months ago, I can't take nsaids (Advil, Motrin, and such) anymore and that complicates things because those really knocked the pain in a hurry.  And because of the propensity of addictions in my family, I steer clear of the ophiods as much as possible.  But I'm learning other holistic methods to keep things under control.


----------



## beautress (Sep 28, 2019)

I spent the whole afternoon making postage stamp quilts in pastels, devil-may-care size:





I wound up with 2  64- one inch square blocks (8" x 8") for making a couple of hot pads for family Christmas gifts this year. I still haven't been able to go through the ins and outs of IRAs and stock market stuff afte 3 years of worrying about it since my husband passed, so I just leave it alone. I wrote letters before I got death certificates, then when I got them, I put them somewhere, and located them about a month ago. But now, everyone wants letters of testamentary accompanying the death certificates, and I haven't a clue where they got put. I wish I had put them with the death certificates, but got busy and forgot about it. The county wants nearly eight thousand dollars for taxes on my land. When we lived in Wyoming, our 40 acres cost us only about $120 a year, unimproved. We live on a road that serves as access to 4 prisons, and there are another 3 prisons nearby, and at least 20 prisons in a 30 mile radius, not to mention the city and county jails. lol They pave the roads along the prison route because there are 3 shift changes a day and several thousands of cars go breezing by before and after hours. It's a zoo out there, and there are frequent accidents and a couple of fatalities on this road every year, sometimes it's a pedestrian or a bicycler, and sometimes someone just falls asleep at the wheel and goes crashing through the fence at double deat man's curve and the Cline's Prairie 90-degree curve, which has a 45 mph speed limit on it, but people do not pay attention and keep going 60 or 70 mph. This year, they increased the 14" edges to about 20". When we first got here, it was 4". 20" still isn't enough to park a car by the roadside, but I think they should lower the speed limit to 45 mph and ticket people who exceed that. It's a narrow country road, and it's use is way over the top. That's probably why they want high taxes on land. The prison system has enough expenses without having to get money from the state for roads. Well, back to the do list, I'd like to take the two 64 piece squares that measure just under an inch each and make some burnless potholders for family and friends.




Oh, goodness. I see only 1 same print on the potholder facing. This lady was smarter than me. Instead of all 64 being different prints, she placed the same white fabric between 32 squares and cut her work time in half, most likely. And if you notice how the corner points touch, you know you're looking at a very experienced quilter's work, or at least a well-taught quilter. The only thing different that I would do is to use a print that would not show dirt like the white one above has no choice but to show every little oopsie. However, the maker may be a person who uses kitchen cloths on a one-use-throw-it-in-the-washer basis. *sigh* Or she's giving it away as Christmas gift, so the washing constant problem will be someone else's. 
I hope my asthma goes away so I can sing tomorrow in the choir.  

/no more cynic stuff tonight. It's time for bed! ​


----------



## beautress (Sep 28, 2019)

Oh, I found the prettiest example of a controlled postage stamp quilt that has movie film sashing/sets between the postage stamp square areas.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 28, 2019)

Went to see a Palative care doc for the wife, got her to start changing her "I can't do what I used to do" attitude to "I can do this, I accomplished that".  She's been getting some things done around the house, went out and picked out tile the other day and went for a short drive today which she enjoyed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 29, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
Seagal and Mr. Seagal.
Peach for healing
Beautress for wellness
Kat for wellness
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Mindful and her shoulder for healing
007's cold
Mrs. Ringel05 for good results and comfort with new meds.
Gallantwarrior for strength, patience, healing, comfort in his challenge with caring for Rod and Rod's healing.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.
Gracie for wellness.
Did we miss anybody?  Jog my memory please.

And we keep the porch light on so that those who have been away can find their way back.

*Autumn in Washington State*
*



*


----------



## Gracie (Sep 29, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Well..the visit to the GI doc was a joke. Seems he can't do the colonoscopy until December. And, there is a shortage of anesthesiologists, which is why December. Sigh. So, he said my regular doc should consider sending me to another GI doc that can perform it in another city..like Roseville or Sacramento. But, I'd have to start all over again because most GI docs don't want to rely on the previous docs findings. Or..I can wait til December.
> ...



I loved hating it..and miss it already. Never can get enough of Maggie Smith, lol. 
So, to occupy myself..I watched the Assassination of Gianni Verace. That netflix show was geared to make one feel sorry for the crazy murderer. Glad its over. Tomorrow..I plan to find another flick. Maybe I will watch The Duchess. I like period pieces too. Same with books. I read nothing that is current if I can avoid it.


----------



## beautress (Sep 29, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Oh, Foxfyre, somehow I missed this post last night. I was beat on my feet and have a terrible case of asthma that just wipes me out late at night. I hear spinal surgery has had some major advances in the past couple of years and wondered if your vertebrae could be corrected in that way. I'm hoping and praying there could be some way of you getting spinal support in some way that would remove your need for painkillers so you could live and move in a pain-free way. You're one of the best people I know, and you deserve a life of pain-free living imho. I'm praying for a viable alternative that doctors can fix your problem, and spinal injuries are very central to our general well-being. I know, because while I was suffering the years I had screaming out loud pain 24-7-365 with fibromyalgia, the neural system can be compromised and lead to a lot of misery. And it's funny how the parathyroids, which govern calcium uptake wound up being the sole cause of my neural misfirings that lied to my brain about pain that was in a word, just crazy. I hope your physician will relay you to a good endocrinologist to rule out other issues, and if they can coordinate with the best of good surgeons that specialize in "back" or spinal problems. There is a reason your vertabrae gave out on you, and I'm praying that they can now fix it with lazer surgery, but first they will want you to go to an endocrinologist to rule out calcium distribution issues that are causing a failure of your spinal bones to heal. Forgive me for being stupid, you may have pursued this cure, or if you did long ago, it is likely there is a new procedure that can save you from a life of disability the likes of which I am a veteran of many years, and am partially back now due to the relief I got when 2 of 4 parathyroids that went bad were removed. It took a year after my surgery for all the bone spurs that had grown in places spurs oughtn't to be increasing my already horrendous load of pain. I adore you and want nothing but the best for you, Foxfyre, which is a life of wellness that you have furnished for so many other people through your outreach to seniors in your community and your online cheerleaders like me.  I wonder if massage therapy in the right hands could help. I know when I can't walk well with my RA, I can still use the rowing machine at our local Iron Works. Your problem is different than mine, because the spine is where your problem is, and it is central in support issues, and only you know what you can and cannot do without pain. All of us here love you, and there is no one like you in this world.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 29, 2019)

beautress said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



Bless you my friend and thank you for all your kind words.  If it gets to the point it is seriously interfering with my quality of life, I will consult another specialist, but it really isn't that serious or constant at this time, and I would rather not risk the complications that can come with invasive surgery.  And neither my personal physician or orthopedic are suggesting anything radical at this time.

You on the other hand, have been to hell and back medically I know.  Your fibro went away?  At least that as a huge blessing.  You yourself are a blessing.  

As for your asthma, have you tried regional honey?  One old home treatment for asthma is to boil 5 or 6 whole cloves in a cup of water, add a bit of ginger and enough regional honey to make it taste good, and sip.  (Remove or at least don't swallow those whole cloves though.)  And plain old black tea and coffee is supposed to be good too.

And many have reported that a modified Budwig protocol (flaxseed oil mixed properly with cottage cheese--the properly part is essential but I can teach you how) have done wonders for their asthma, allergies, psoriasis and other maladies.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 29, 2019)

My Aunt Betty's 93rd birthday is tomorrow, she has a couple of out of town guests this weekend, and we are having all of them plus Dana for a birthday luncheon today.  Hombre and I were up until midnight doing what make ahead dishes we could and some other prep.  Today I have to get my baked beans in the oven and later the pork tenderloin that will be served with apricot sauce in the oven.  Make a tossed salad and we're done.

Aunt Betty eats a healthy diet and takes care of herself.  At 93 she has slowed down a bit and her short term memory has slipped a bit, but she lives alone, still drives, and still enjoys life.  Tomorrow she has arranged for her and her guests to take the tram to the top of the mountain where they will have lunch in the newly remodeled restaurant up there at 10,400+ feet.  God willing that we all have such zest for life at 93.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 29, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> My Aunt Betty's 93rd birthday is tomorrow, she has a couple of out of town guests this weekend, and we are having all of them plus Dana for a birthday luncheon today.  Hombre and I were up until midnight doing what make ahead dishes we could and some other prep.  Today I have to get my baked beans in the oven and later the pork tenderloin that will be served with apricot sauce in the oven.  Make a tossed salad and we're done.
> 
> Aunt Betty eats a healthy diet and takes care of herself.  At 93 she has slowed down a bit and her short term memory has slipped a bit, but she lives alone, still drives, and still enjoys life.  Tomorrow she has arranged for her and her guests to take the tram to the top of the mountain where they will have lunch in the newly remodeled restaurant up there at 10,400+ feet.  God willing that we all have such zest for life at 93.


I wish I was a relative of yours. Your home must be warm, loving, kind. So many of us just dream of people like you. And yes..I'm serious..not schmoozy.


----------



## beautress (Sep 29, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Thanks, Foxfyre. I knew about coffee and honey, but I bet the clove and ginger tea would be a good idea. I hate cloves, but I will drink it knowing it's probably the best medicine known. I'm going for a cup of water and cloves and ginger right now. <hugs>


----------



## Big Black Dog (Sep 29, 2019)

Just wondering...  If a clown farts does it smell funny?


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Sep 30, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> My Aunt Betty's 93rd birthday is tomorrow, she has a couple of out of town guests this weekend, and we are having all of them plus Dana for a birthday luncheon today.  Hombre and I were up until midnight doing what make ahead dishes we could and some other prep.  Today I have to get my baked beans in the oven and later the pork tenderloin that will be served with apricot sauce in the oven.  Make a tossed salad and we're done.
> 
> Aunt Betty eats a healthy diet and takes care of herself.  At 93 she has slowed down a bit and her short term memory has slipped a bit, but she lives alone, still drives, and still enjoys life.  Tomorrow she has arranged for her and her guests to take the tram to the top of the mountain where they will have lunch in the newly remodeled restaurant up there at 10,400+ feet.  God willing that we all have such zest for life at 93.




I am in awe of your Aunt Betty, she has my full respect.  We all can only hope to be as spry & independent if we should make it that long. 


My own Aunt is somewhere in that age range as well, though she has many health issued needing a caregiver and her mind isn't what it used to be.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 30, 2019)

Every time I come to this site I get a string of gold coins along the top, in the form of an advertisement to try and sell them to me. All because I looked at some gold coins on the internet a month ago. But I don't want to buy any gold coins because I  already have enough to pay for my funeral. I was just checking the price of gold to see if it has gone up. I wonder if the intelligent software that is targeting me is smart enough to learn from this post, that I am not going to buy any gold coins. Lets see. Maybe the following will stop the ads.

I AM NOT GOING TO BUY ANY GOLD COINS ! IAM NOT GOING TO BUY ANY GOLD COINS !


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 30, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > My Aunt Betty's 93rd birthday is tomorrow, she has a couple of out of town guests this weekend, and we are having all of them plus Dana for a birthday luncheon today.  Hombre and I were up until midnight doing what make ahead dishes we could and some other prep.  Today I have to get my baked beans in the oven and later the pork tenderloin that will be served with apricot sauce in the oven.  Make a tossed salad and we're done.
> ...



Family is a relative term around here. People don't have to be related by blood to be family.  

But there are those who don't think I/we are so warm and loving too.  Try as you might and love as hard as you can, and there will still be those who resent you.  And at least I am finally old enough to accept that and allow it to be their problem and not mine.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 30, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> Every time I come to this site I get a string of gold coins along the top, in the form of an advertisement to try and sell them to me. All because I looked at some gold coins on the internet a month ago. But I don't want to buy any gold coins because I  already have enough to pay for my funeral. I was just checking the price of gold to see if it has gone up. I wonder if the intelligent software that is targeting me is smart enough to learn from this post, that I am not going to buy any gold coins. Lets see. Maybe the following will stop the ads.
> 
> I AM NOT GOING TO BUY ANY GOLD COINS ! IAM NOT GOING TO BUY ANY GOLD COINS !


I get tractor parts.  Go figure...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 30, 2019)

Went for another truck load of wood yesterday.  A guy known to one of my co-workers has a bunch of logs he needs cleared off his property.  I cut the smaller logs to truck bed length (about as much weight as I could handle) and the larger logs I cut to stove length.  Now, I will have to start cutting, splitting, and stacking this stuff.  I still have a bunch to cut into stove length and split right here, too.  Wood for the winter is looking better than when this whole stroke/heart attack saga began.  
It's been rainy and cooler, typical Alaskan fall weather.  It makes work easier, as long as it's not pissing rain.  There's "termination dust" on most all the mountains, too.  As usual, I'm busier than a one-legged man in a butt-kicking contest, especially with all the added work that my partner usually does.  
My brother has become enamored of the idea of buying a motor home and coming up here, at least for the summers.  I'm encouraging him.  He's also reassured me that he's ready and willing to come up to help whenever I can get the hip replaced.  It's more like I'll need both hips replaced because now the left hip is starting to be a chronic pain.  
Well, I sure hope all y'all are doing okay.  May your pains be few and slight.  In some ways, this is a family for me.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 30, 2019)

I was woken up by a phone call saying illegal activity had been detected on my computer and I would be disconnected from the internet within 24 hours > it told me to press 1 to speak to a supervisor.

I figured it to be a scam so I hung up, but they called back four times in the following few hours. I checked the number each time, and each time the call came from a different number. I did not press 1 as I assumed it would switch me through to a high priced telephone line where some scammer would try an illicit more information.
So now I will have to wait 24 hours to see if my internet is disconnected.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 30, 2019)

That's the problem gallantwarrior, you are putting to much load on it to make up for the other hip.
One hip can't support everything .
I have to work very carefully with my inside home renovations and my back problem.
I take breaks in-between.
It takes longer but you get it done eventually.
Caulking &spackling plus taping fixtures and so on,before painting each room in the house and me who has a height problem with being on a third step, sometimes I twist wrong when I get shaky knees.Then I'm out and down for a couple of days.
Slow and steady does it for me.
I take a 15 or 20 minute break, then start again till I get shaky knees again.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 30, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> I was woken up by a phone call saying illegal activity had been detected on my computer and I would be disconnected from the internet within 24 hours > it told me to press 1 to speak to a supervisor.
> 
> I figured it to be a scam so I hung up, but they called back four times in the following few hours. I checked the number each time, and each time the call came from a different number. I did not press 1 as I assumed it would switch me through to a high priced telephone line where some scammer would try an illicit more information.
> So now I will have to wait 24 hours to see if my internet is disconnected.


It's a scam.  I had a similar call last week.  I'm not nice enough to simply hang up.  I read the ass the riot act and let him know I'd be reporting the number, which I did.  Guess what, I still have my internet access.  And this caller even identified himself as being an AT&T rep.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 30, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I was woken up by a phone call saying illegal activity had been detected on my computer and I would be disconnected from the internet within 24 hours > it told me to press 1 to speak to a supervisor.
> ...



I found a reverse look up uk telephone numbers web site that told me the numbers that rang are not registered with any phone company.. So I am in the process of reporting them as scam numbers.

Reverse Phone Lookup - Search Over 1 Billion UK Phone Numbers


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 30, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Good!  We need to as persistently report these scammers as they pester us.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 30, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> I was woken up by a phone call saying illegal activity had been detected on my computer and I would be disconnected from the internet within 24 hours > it told me to press 1 to speak to a supervisor.
> 
> I figured it to be a scam so I hung up, but they called back four times in the following few hours. I checked the number each time, and each time the call came from a different number. I did not press 1 as I assumed it would switch me through to a high priced telephone line where some scammer would try an illicit more information.
> So now I will have to wait 24 hours to see if my internet is disconnected.



Very wise Dajjal as it absolutely is a scam along with those telling you that your microsoft license has expired or the government is coming to get you because you owe back taxes or some such.  And just about the time you think you know about them all, somebody comes up with a new scheme to scam us.

We should all be very wise about this and highly skeptical of anything on our computer or on the telephone or in our e-mail that seems odd or unusual.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 30, 2019)

peach174 said:


> That's the problem gallantwarrior, you are putting to much load on it to make up for the other hip.
> One hip can't support everything .
> I have to work very carefully with my inside home renovations and my back problem.
> I take breaks in-between.
> ...



That's me.  I have little or no back pain when resting, so I work for awhile and then take a 10 to 20 minute break when it gets sufficiently annoying.  And then I am good to go again.

Hope all is well for you and yours Peach.  I know you have been super busy but I miss you checking in more often.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 30, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I was woken up by a phone call saying illegal activity had been detected on my computer and I would be disconnected from the internet within 24 hours > it told me to press 1 to speak to a supervisor.
> ...



Unfortunately reporting the numbers isn't all that effective as they change the numbers as often as they change their underwear which I assume they do the latter once in awhile.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 30, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Went for another truck load of wood yesterday.  A guy known to one of my co-workers has a bunch of logs he needs cleared off his property.  I cut the smaller logs to truck bed length (about as much weight as I could handle) and the larger logs I cut to stove length.  Now, I will have to start cutting, splitting, and stacking this stuff.  I still have a bunch to cut into stove length and split right here, too.  Wood for the winter is looking better than when this whole stroke/heart attack saga began.
> It's been rainy and cooler, typical Alaskan fall weather.  It makes work easier, as long as it's not pissing rain.  There's "termination dust" on most all the mountains, too.  As usual, I'm busier than a one-legged man in a butt-kicking contest, especially with all the added work that my partner usually does.
> My brother has become enamored of the idea of buying a motor home and coming up here, at least for the summers.  I'm encouraging him.  He's also reassured me that he's ready and willing to come up to help whenever I can get the hip replaced.  It's more like I'll need both hips replaced because now the left hip is starting to be a chronic pain.
> Well, I sure hope all y'all are doing okay.  May your pains be few and slight.  In some ways, this is a family for me.



Our Coffee Shop has become a family of sorts for me too. I really do love you guys.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 30, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > That's the problem gallantwarrior, you are putting to much load on it to make up for the other hip.
> ...



I know, but we have been trying to deal with the sudden death of one our neighbors 38 year old son.
We have known him since he was 5 years old.
He was the one who was doing our garage and other fix ups for us. He was a very good handyman.
He had a sudden seizure and died and they could not revive him. The family feels something is being covered up, so they are investigating it. This means no real funeral yet.
It happened at the end of July and I feel that it's alright now if I talked about it.
Before has been to painful.
We all ,friends and family were in shock, like in a fog for two weeks.
We all miss him so much, he was a good young man.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 30, 2019)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I can relate to that.  Nobody should have to outlive their kids.  And to lose one under circumstances like that is just brutal and when it happens to people you care about it hurts long and deep.  We are still supporting Aunt Betty who lost her only child not all that long ago.  And my sister whose son drank himself to death even more recently.  Or our best friends in Kansas whose son committed suicide two weeks before Christmas a few years ago.  All so very difficult for those left behind.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 1, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Went for another truck load of wood yesterday.  A guy known to one of my co-workers has a bunch of logs he needs cleared off his property.  I cut the smaller logs to truck bed length (about as much weight as I could handle) and the larger logs I cut to stove length.  Now, I will have to start cutting, splitting, and stacking this stuff.  I still have a bunch to cut into stove length and split right here, too.  Wood for the winter is looking better than when this whole stroke/heart attack saga began.
> ...



You can call me Lumpkins .. pssst. ((the slower version) 
.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 1, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Went for another truck load of wood yesterday.  A guy known to one of my co-workers has a bunch of logs he needs cleared off his property.  I cut the smaller logs to truck bed length (about as much weight as I could handle) and the larger logs I cut to stove length.  Now, I will have to start cutting, splitting, and stacking this stuff.  I still have a bunch to cut into stove length and split right here, too.  Wood for the winter is looking better than when this whole stroke/heart attack saga began.
> It's been rainy and cooler, typical Alaskan fall weather.  It makes work easier, as long as it's not pissing rain.  There's "termination dust" on most all the mountains, too.  As usual, I'm busier than a one-legged man in a butt-kicking contest, especially with all the added work that my partner usually does.
> My brother has become enamored of the idea of buying a motor home and coming up here, at least for the summers.  I'm encouraging him.  He's also reassured me that he's ready and willing to come up to help whenever I can get the hip replaced.  It's more like I'll need both hips replaced because now the left hip is starting to be a chronic pain.
> Well, I sure hope all y'all are doing okay.  May your pains be few and slight.  In some ways, this is a family for me.



Bro Lump says, drive the truck but hire some healthy teenagers to do most of the work (for cash) .. it's fun telling them what do and their cheap.. and speaking of cheap, it would be cheaper in long/short run ..

.. it's a good side business OP as well.

(200 acres.. that is cool, what kinda land?)
.


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 1, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Went for another truck load of wood yesterday.  A guy known to one of my co-workers has a bunch of logs he needs cleared off his property.  I cut the smaller logs to truck bed length (about as much weight as I could handle) and the larger logs I cut to stove length.  Now, I will have to start cutting, splitting, and stacking this stuff.  I still have a bunch to cut into stove length and split right here, too.  Wood for the winter is looking better than when this whole stroke/heart attack saga began.
> It's been rainy and cooler, typical Alaskan fall weather.  It makes work easier, as long as it's not pissing rain.  There's "termination dust" on most all the mountains, too.  As usual, I'm busier than a one-legged man in a butt-kicking contest, especially with all the added work that my partner usually does.
> My brother has become enamored of the idea of buying a motor home and coming up here, at least for the summers.  I'm encouraging him.  He's also reassured me that he's ready and willing to come up to help whenever I can get the hip replaced.  It's more like I'll need both hips replaced because now the left hip is starting to be a chronic pain.
> 
> ...



gallantwarrior 


I'll take care of you while you mend.

They won't do both hips at once.

The docs will want you to heal and rehab from one before they do the other.

 I've plenty of time on my hands lately.

Plus, the guys drank the dandelion mead and didn't share with me.   

And I'm totally out of soap.


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 1, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Well..the visit to the GI doc was a joke. Seems he can't do the colonoscopy until December. And, there is a shortage of anesthesiologists, which is why December. Sigh. So, he said my regular doc should consider sending me to another GI doc that can perform it in another city..like Roseville or Sacramento. But, I'd have to start all over again because most GI docs don't want to rely on the previous docs findings. Or..I can wait til December.
> Not sure what I'm going to do yet. He said he doesn't put much faith in colonguard tests...too many false positives. And there is no blood in my stool, nor stomach pain, no vomiting, etc. However...the distended belly, the wishy washy bowel movements are suspect. Which could mean exactly what my previous GI doc said.....microscoptic colitis, IBS, diverticulitus, possible gluten intolerance, weight gain fatty cells collected in my abdominal area, and..drum roll..old age which does a number on folks plumbing.
> 
> So..I will confer with my doc and see what he thinks I should do. I am not in pain in the plumbing department. So...why not wait? At least, thats what I tell myself NOW.
> ...




Gracie 

If you need to go to Sac or Roseville give me a holler


----------



## Frannie (Oct 1, 2019)

MeBelle said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Well..the visit to the GI doc was a joke. Seems he can't do the colonoscopy until December. And, there is a shortage of anesthesiologists, which is why December. Sigh. So, he said my regular doc should consider sending me to another GI doc that can perform it in another city..like Roseville or Sacramento. But, I'd have to start all over again because most GI docs don't want to rely on the previous docs findings. Or..I can wait til December.
> ...


If it hurts they have to check you.  So say it hurts, I had stomach issues for years and the doctors were worthless


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 1, 2019)

Good to see MeBelle back in the Coffee Shop and Frannie, I believe this is your first visit here?  I didn't have you on the roster until just now anyway.  So welcome and first timers receive a complimentary beverage  :


----------



## Frannie (Oct 1, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Good to see MeBelle back in the Coffee Shop and Frannie, I believe this is your first visit here?  I didn't have you on the roster until just now anyway.  So welcome and first timers receive a complimentary beverage  :


I had to get involved after all the stomach issues  that I had and solved myself.  Most doctors take stomach and colon issues pronto as waiting to December to get tested might be letting disease spread for 3 months.  I would find a new doctor


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 1, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I was woken up by a phone call saying illegal activity had been detected on my computer and I would be disconnected from the internet within 24 hours > it told me to press 1 to speak to a supervisor.
> ...


I was stupid enough to fall for the Microsoft scam...once.  Now, anyone calls with some bullshit claim, they get read the riot act and reported.  It's amazing the lengths these people go to in order to steal your money.  It must pay damned well.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 1, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Went for another truck load of wood yesterday.  A guy known to one of my co-workers has a bunch of logs he needs cleared off his property.  I cut the smaller logs to truck bed length (about as much weight as I could handle) and the larger logs I cut to stove length.  Now, I will have to start cutting, splitting, and stacking this stuff.  I still have a bunch to cut into stove length and split right here, too.  Wood for the winter is looking better than when this whole stroke/heart attack saga began.
> ...


I've been trying to lure younger guys from work to help and now that fishing and hunting seasons are over, maybe they'll come out.  In the meantime, I dislike the idea of dying ala "To Light a Fire".  And hiring local teenagers any more is like inviting a robbery.  Kids these days are too much out for an easy score than to earn their way, like we did.
200 acres of prime birch/spruce forest.  It's like breaking virgin ground to establish a farmstead.  I do like living rough.  It was revealing when my citified brother came up for a month.  He appeared to enjoy the labor but I wonder how long that pleasure would last if he had to do it day-after-day, year-after-year.  This is definitely a dedicated lifestyle.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 1, 2019)

MeBelle said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Went for another truck load of wood yesterday.  A guy known to one of my co-workers has a bunch of logs he needs cleared off his property.  I cut the smaller logs to truck bed length (about as much weight as I could handle) and the larger logs I cut to stove length.  Now, I will have to start cutting, splitting, and stacking this stuff.  I still have a bunch to cut into stove length and split right here, too.  Wood for the winter is looking better than when this whole stroke/heart attack saga began.
> ...


_HELLO!_  Those bastages!  I have a bit of triple-berry mead on bottles and will have at least one batch of sack mead bottled before I have surgery on my hip.  I knew about not doing both at once but I am beginning to suspect I'll have to have an evaluation whether the left or right hip gets done first.  If I had the surgery when I planned, it would have been the right hip.  Now, the left hip is beginning to be a great pain and I suspect it's been deteriorating due to over-stress.
You come up, I'll teach you how to make soap.  In the meantime, I have a bunch in storage.  If you want more soap,  PM me and I'll see to it that you get a supply.  Let me check and see what I still have on hand.
How have you been?  What have you been up to since our meeting on the beach?  I'm guessing all your chicks have left the nest by now?
Lee


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 1, 2019)

Looked good when I got up this morning, blue sky and sunshine.  Now it's gray and bleak looking.  At least it's not stink hot and impossible temps to work in.
I do have some inside work to get done, especially since I cleaned the stove.  Now the curtains need washing because they've turned dingy gray from all the carbon emitted when I pulled down the stove pipes.
The goats are enjoying their newest shelter and will like it even better when I make the final improvements.  
Good to see some old friends back at the CS.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 1, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Wow, birch/spruce forest sounds great especially if it includes ponds, streams or a river. When you have 3 pretty daughters and a son there's no lack of cheap labor willing to impress I guess.  

Other than a 19 year stint in the silicon valley we've always lived at least 1/2 hour out of town on forest or pastoral land. Personally.. I'm just not cut out for city living, non stop traffic and ignorant people.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 1, 2019)

I got a call last night (as I was going to bed) about a job interview.  I go for that at 8PM tonight.  It's probably going to cause a bit of havoc with my sleep schedule, but I'll take a nap before I go.  I haven't gotten the promotion/job change at work yet, so I'll have to decide what to do if I'm offered the new job: take the new job, or tell my current job I have another offer and see what they'll do.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 1, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> I got a call last night (as I was going to bed) about a job interview.  I go for that at 8PM tonight.  It's probably going to cause a bit of havoc with my sleep schedule, but I'll take a nap before I go.  I haven't gotten the promotion/job change at work yet, so I'll have to decide what to do if I'm offered the new job: take the new job, or tell my current job I have another offer and see what they'll do.



Fingers crossed that it is the job you've been hoping for Montro.  If not, you don't have much of importance to lose by checking it out.  Ya'll all kick some prayers and/or positive vibes his way for the next few hours.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 1, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


The pretty daughter and two pretty granddaughters live on Okinawa with their Special Forces husband/papa.  
I despise city living but I will not find the kind of money I earn at the state's biggest commercial airport.  I am an aircraft mechanic specializing in Boeing aircraft so I go where the money is.  My plan was to retire in November, until my partner had his stroke.  Now, I am pretty much stuck until we stabilize the partner and his debts.  I look forward to my simple life, though.  I love living off the land, off-grid, etc.  So many of these modern day folks do not understand what living "off grid" or without modern amenities really means.  Fer chrissakes!  I don't even own a microwave!!!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 1, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> I got a call last night (as I was going to bed) about a job interview.  I go for that at 8PM tonight.  It's probably going to cause a bit of havoc with my sleep schedule, but I'll take a nap before I go.  I haven't gotten the promotion/job change at work yet, so I'll have to decide what to do if I'm offered the new job: take the new job, or tell my current job I have another offer and see what they'll do.


You will be tested...Good luck!


----------



## beautress (Oct 1, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Thanks for the remedy and kind words, Foxfyre. It works a little better than the prescription, and it's a lot pleasanter than I imagined it to be. I found some regional honey at the store the other day, since I was nearly out. I'm trying to figure out how much to use, because it's way sweeter than honey, but it enhances the spices very well. 1 tsp wasn't enough, and a tablespoon overrun was too sweet, so If I can get it right, I know it's going to help because even with the variations in sweetness those spices got rid of the temporary wheeze which is disconcerting because the high pitch is right there with mosquito noises, which I double dog hate. 

Advanced age just isn't for sissies, is it. I've been meaning to get back over here to the Lounge to say hi to all the friends here. Tonight, I got back from Karaoke a little down. They cancelled future engagements to make room for a gift store. 16 of us left very disappointed after singing our hearts out. Plus, living on acreage in the farmlands of Walker County, almost everyone drives 20 miles to get there or more, from all points. Now, we don't have a common place to gather that isn't a church or a bar. 16 groups of people left the diner very disappointed, and we have no place to meet that doesn't cater to smokers, drug users, and drunks. The diner business in a tiny town must be very profitless to turn 16 groups of customers away, who will never go back due to the distance driven to get there and no reason to go back. Eh. The menu put them in the greasy spoon category anyway. lol (looking for reasons not to mourn the loss of my singing pals.)


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 2, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



They are persistent bastards, I will give them that. They have woken me up at 8am for the last three mornings.
I now regard them as my morning wake up alarm call.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## Hossfly (Oct 2, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


>


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 3, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



When I was a boy we had a Labrador and if we saw a spider we used to set the dog on it and she ate them.
Recently I saw a news paper article where a false black widow spider had bitten a man 5 times while he was in bed, and now he cannot walk. Black widows seem to actually hunt you down in bed and bite and poison you.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## beautress (Oct 3, 2019)

I think I finished the sailboat quilt today, and was I in for a surprise when I had sewn the last row! Somehow, 4 squares I was reserving for another quilt got placed as sails, which already had 5 rows for sales. That made it 6 rowsof sails, and the quilt is pleasantly longer, because while it's slightly oversized for a crib quilt, the extra row made it measure 70 inches top to bottom before adding 14 inches in borders all around. Tomorrow, I'll have to go for borders that make it 84" long, which is a great size for a tall boy or girl. I may reserve it for my home, because it will remind me to pay attention. <giggle> Once you get started on these little log cabin quilts, they are done more and  more quickly using piecing methods that enhance the celerity of the work while still enjoying quality. So instead of having 17 sails, this sailboat will have 21 log cabin sails. The sky is a mix of all pastels, which I call "buttermilk skies." I drove to Onalaska this morning, visited the Livingston WalMart, where they had a lot of blues. I just always run short of log cabin blues, and I've made a dozen pink quilts this year, when it is time for blue.
Getting tired of this awful case of chest congestion from Asthma. At least the medicine doesn't make me sick any more. Thanks for the funny pictures, Foxfyre, Daajal, and Hossfly.  

And prayers up for Monty's job, and all those experiencing health crises. Love yas!


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 3, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 282689


Karate Kat!


----------



## Mindful (Oct 3, 2019)

My shoulder is improving, albeit slowly. Helped no doubt by the warmth of the eastern Mediterranean sun. I'm living in the birthplace of Aphrodite right now. So many myths and legends have passed through this place.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 4, 2019)

Mindful said:


> My shoulder is improving, albeit slowly. Helped no doubt by the warmth of the eastern Mediterranean sun. I'm living in the birthplace of Aphrodite right now. So many myths and legends have passed through this place.



.. Shoulder .. "warmth of the eastern Mediterranean sun".  you say .. hobnobbing with Aphrodite . 

.. what's the polite way to say that I'm kinda envious... 


(We just got our first frost, goodbye garden .. hello autumn...)
.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Dajjal (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 4, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> View attachment 282791


Which reminds me, I have a couple of grape vines in the back yard, obviously came with the house.  Unfortunately we've had a good amount of rain otherwise they'd be dead by now and fairly easy to remove.  Now I have to hack em back and hit em with some root killer.  
The Red Maple in the back is almost dead though, that's a good thing, looks like it may have been planted withing the last couple of years as have to regular Maples up front, one is (unfortunately) thriving the other is half dead........


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 4, 2019)

I got an offer for the new job.  I'd be getting paid $3/hr more than I am now.  It's further away by about 12 miles, so I'll have to drive more.  With a 6PM start time, traffic could be bad on the way there, making it perhaps as much as a 45 minute drive.  The drive home shouldn't be more than 25 minutes.  It takes me no more than 10 minutes to get into and home from work now.  On the other hand, I need to work about 47 hours now to make what I'd get for 40 hours at the new job.  The new one is also medical, which is both the general field of my degree and something I feel fairly confident can lead to a long-term career, whether at this company or another; I'm not sure about the printing company job.

I'm awaiting emails regarding background check and drug screening from the new place.  Once I've gotten that going, I'll probably put in my 2 weeks notice at my current job.  The new job won't start until Nov. 4, so I may take a week or so in between to go visit Florida.  Of course, it's always possible the current job will make some sort of counter-offer, so we'll see.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 4, 2019)

Was going to go out and pick up free pallets today........  Not gonna happen, the weather guessers got it right, it's raining........


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 4, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 282791
> ...



It sounds like you've settled down old friend, no moves for a while I'm thinkin. All the best to you and yours Ringel.

I added a lot of top soil and steer manure to the garden last fall, huge improvement but still not quite there with the corn. Top soil and manure are pretty cheap this time of year and I like to add most soil amendments this time of year.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 4, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Was going to go out and pick up free pallets today........  Not gonna happen, the weather guessers got it right, it's raining........



Two hours later and the sun is out and it looks like everything is past us and moving east.  Got some good soaking rain though. And blessedly our roof didn't leak since our roofer cleaned out the blocked canale.  Repairs next Wednesday and we should be good to go even if it snows.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 4, 2019)

Balloon Fiesta time in Albuquerque with the first mass ascension in the morning.  Hundreds of thousands of extra people in town.  The considerable extra traffic plus heavy rain made getting Aunt Betty to her eye doctor appointment mid day interesting--at one point I thought I might have to install an outboard motor on my Subaru--but we made it fine.

Some photos from last year's fiesta. . .


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 4, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


Yeah, we've settled down for now......, maybe forever, well see.  I've got a lot of work to do on this old house (it's my age)...... 
At this time the yard is secondary to the house, the back yard at least.  Still trying to get the wife to get rid of stuff but she's resisting so I simply back off.  Of course that means I'm going to have to find funds and materials to build a shed in the back for storage, fairly soon.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Oct 4, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 282791
> ...




What do you have against grapes????? They can be mighty tasty, make great jelly and fermented for some veeno. 

Just keep the vines cut back or they will take over your yard....maybe even the neighbors too


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Oct 4, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> I got an offer for the new job.  I'd be getting paid $3/hr more than I am now.  It's further away by about 12 miles, so I'll have to drive more.  With a 6PM start time, traffic could be bad on the way there, making it perhaps as much as a 45 minute drive.  The drive home shouldn't be more than 25 minutes.  It takes me no more than 10 minutes to get into and home from work now.  On the other hand, I need to work about 47 hours now to make what I'd get for 40 hours at the new job.  The new one is also medical, which is both the general field of my degree and something I feel fairly confident can lead to a long-term career, whether at this company or another; I'm not sure about the printing company job.
> 
> I'm awaiting emails regarding background check and drug screening from the new place.  Once I've gotten that going, I'll probably put in my 2 weeks notice at my current job.  The new job won't start until Nov. 4, so I may take a week or so in between to go visit Florida.  Of course, it's always possible the current job will make some sort of counter-offer, so we'll see.



Congrats on the job offer. It sounds like what you've been looking for. Hopefully the traffic will be going the other way.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Oct 4, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Corn needs lots of nitrogen and heat. Grass clippings or 'greens' & coffee grounds are good for that. Planting early peas where you want the corn is a good idea too......the peas add nitrogen to the soil while they grow and when they are done producing is about the time to plant corn. Turn the used pea vines under before planting corn...….or plant them close together. Beans are another good one to plant near corn


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 5, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


I'm not a gardener by any stretch of the imagination and they're in the way of where I want to put my shed.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Oct 5, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



well I tried...…..but I can't blame ya really. I have a grape vine that I didn't mess with  this year and it nearly covered one corner of the yard. I'm tempted to take it out as well since I'm not sure if I'll be able to keep it cut back enough as I have too many other yard projects to keep me busy


----------



## Oddball (Oct 5, 2019)

Saturday morning!

Hunting season is soon upon us, though it can sometimes be tough to figure out what to hunt.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 5, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> I got an offer for the new job.  I'd be getting paid $3/hr more than I am now.  It's further away by about 12 miles, so I'll have to drive more.  With a 6PM start time, traffic could be bad on the way there, making it perhaps as much as a 45 minute drive.  The drive home shouldn't be more than 25 minutes.  It takes me no more than 10 minutes to get into and home from work now.  On the other hand, I need to work about 47 hours now to make what I'd get for 40 hours at the new job.  The new one is also medical, which is both the general field of my degree and something I feel fairly confident can lead to a long-term career, whether at this company or another; I'm not sure about the printing company job.
> 
> I'm awaiting emails regarding background check and drug screening from the new place.  Once I've gotten that going, I'll probably put in my 2 weeks notice at my current job.  The new job won't start until Nov. 4, so I may take a week or so in between to go visit Florida.  Of course, it's always possible the current job will make some sort of counter-offer, so we'll see.



Sounds like things are looking up Montro.  Keeping my fingers crossed for it all to go just as it should.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 5, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



Yeah.  There is a 20 foot block wall all the way across the back of our lot--the lot is longest at the back and narrows down at the front.  When we moved in, the entire wall was covered with honey suckle vines, but unfortunately they were only alive on the outside two or three feet out from the wall--all the interior was dead and creating a lot of weight on the wall as well as providing a lot of cover for unwanted rodents etc.  So we finally bit the bullet and had it all taken out.  I miss it, but we have to be practical in these matters.  We also had a lovely old apple tree taken out as it was beginning to split at the trunk and keeping the THOUSANDS of little apples plus leaves cleaned up out of our yard and the pain to the neighbors as it overlapped theirs just was too much for us 'old folk' anymore.  I miss it too, but it has certainly simplified our lives.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 5, 2019)

I figured out how to get at least half of my materials for the shed free......., more pallets.  Been watching videos on pallet built structures and there's some pretty nice ones so I have to start collecting.  At least one guy built a shed with completely free materials, used almost all mortise and tenon construction so very few nails or screws used.  He even made his own door hinges out of nails and metal tubing, used 55 gal metal drums he flattened out for the roofing.  It was a small shed, he used "burned" (used) diesel oil to stain the wood.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Hossfly (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 5, 2019)

Talk about frustration......  I'm trying to get the wife to see the relatively high priority for a shed and she just doesn't get it.  I'm explaining to her that I need room in the garage to build the things she (and I) want and the room I need to do that.  The problem is she's fixated on getting the bathroom done and anything else is not a priority, told her it's all in the works, we've picked out what we want and are just waiting for the money to come in so we can actually get things moving and there's no need to fixate any longer.......
The biggest issue is I'm a four dimensional thinker and she's not, I can also mentally conceptualize projects start to finish, she needs pictures.  This often leads to frustration on both our parts when I'm attempting to paint her a mental image basically because I want her input.  
Okay, rant over.......


----------



## Mindful (Oct 6, 2019)

lol.

Husband leaves wife in tears with huge shed outside their bedroom window


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 6, 2019)

And decorations for Halloween have begun at my house... A week late actually.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 6, 2019)

SFC Ollie said:


> And decorations for Halloween have begun at my house... A week late actually.View attachment 283133



Woo hoo Ollie.  I've missed your destination worthy Halloween decorations.  They are always awesome!


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 6, 2019)

Mindful said:


> lol.
> 
> Husband leaves wife in tears with huge shed outside their bedroom window


I wouldn't do that to her besides, that's where the outhouse is going.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 6, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Talk about frustration......  I'm trying to get the wife to see the relatively high priority for a shed and she just doesn't get it.  I'm explaining to her that I need room in the garage to build the things she (and I) want and the room I need to do that.  The problem is she's fixated on getting the bathroom done and anything else is not a priority, told her it's all in the works, we've picked out what we want and are just waiting for the money to come in so we can actually get things moving and there's no need to fixate any longer.......
> The biggest issue is I'm a four dimensional thinker and she's not, I can also mentally conceptualize projects start to finish, she needs pictures.  This often leads to frustration on both our parts when I'm attempting to paint her a mental image basically because I want her input.
> Okay, rant over.......



I had a similar problem with Mr. P.
So I showed him pictures of everything from start to finish.
He was then able to include his input.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 6, 2019)

Mr. P and his neighbor friend are on a memorial ride to honor an American Legions daughter ,who was killed recently by a drunk driver. There will be  around 80 to 100 motorcycle riders as they ride from Tombstone, Bisbee to Douglas then back to Tombstone at the Legion for the service reception.
Very beautiful day to do so.

Me -I'm still painting and renovating.
The new dinning room and kitchen floor arrived on Fri.
My goal is to start with it by Wed.
We shall see.
It is all getting there and starting to look really good.
Slowly but surely.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 6, 2019)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Talk about frustration......  I'm trying to get the wife to see the relatively high priority for a shed and she just doesn't get it.  I'm explaining to her that I need room in the garage to build the things she (and I) want and the room I need to do that.  The problem is she's fixated on getting the bathroom done and anything else is not a priority, told her it's all in the works, we've picked out what we want and are just waiting for the money to come in so we can actually get things moving and there's no need to fixate any longer.......
> ...


We finally did settle it, my original question was should I build it large enough to include a workshop and storage, 16' x 14' or just a large shed, 8' x 10' and convert the garage into a workshop.  We finally discussed the pros and cons and I'll convert the garage to a workshop.  The shed will be in the back (west) corner of the yard and will block the setting sun from shining in the rear slider.
My other consideration for it's use was to build it big enough to move my office out back and free up the bedroom for a guest bedroom.  The only real issue there was connecting communication in case the wife needed me in the house for any reason. 
One of my main space considerations is I want a center work table that is at minimum 4' by 7' so I can build larger items on like counter tops, etc.  The garage will have that space once the shed is finished giving me ample space to build the vanity and kitchen island.  I'm also going to eventually construct my own butcher block kitchen counter tops to replace the seriously old and abuse vinyl clad ones that are there.  I'm even considering building replacement kitchen cabinets and redo the whole kitchen in a couple of years.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 6, 2019)

Well the guys got back late this afternoon.
They said the guy was humbled and impressed at how many showed up for him.
It was a very beautiful day for them to ride.


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 6, 2019)

i love foxfyre


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 6, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> View attachment 283239



connection


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 6, 2019)

peach174 said:


> Well the guys got back late this afternoon.
> They said the guy was humbled and impressed at how many showed up for him.
> It was a very beautiful day for them to ride.


Good for the guys.  Amazing how people can pull together when they want, or need, to.  It gladdens my day to know they had a good time making someone else feel better.
How are you doing, Peach?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 6, 2019)

So begins another weekend for me.  I got an hour and a half overtime, which I need to help cover the pard's loss of income.  Then I went by the house in Anchorage and rebuilt the steps up to the porch.  They've been on the partner's to-do list for several years.  He's been doing better and I promised to take him to town this week so he can soak in a hot bath.  Bucket baths get you clean but are not nearly as satisfying to some people as a tub full of hot water.
One of my buddies shot a big moose.  He had the liver made into Braunschweiger and gave me a five lb log of the stuff.  I'll be breaking it down into smaller portions and freezing some for later.  Liver wurst on rye with sliced onions and coarse ground mustard...mmmm, mmmm!


----------



## peach174 (Oct 6, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Well the guys got back late this afternoon.
> ...



Very tired and sore right now ,but the old place is starting to look good and newer again.


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 6, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> So begins another weekend for me.  I got an hour and a half overtime, which I need to help cover the pard's loss of income.  Then I went by the house in Anchorage and rebuilt the steps up to the porch.  They've been on the partner's to-do list for several years.  He's been doing better and I promised to take him to town this week so he can soak in a hot bath.  Bucket baths get you clean but are not nearly as satisfying to some people as a tub full of hot water.
> One of my buddies shot a big moose.  He had the liver made into Braunschweiger and gave me a five lb log of the stuff.  I'll be breaking it down into smaller portions and freezing some for later.  Liver wurst on rye with sliced onions and coarse ground mustard...mmmm, mmmm!



Baths are great but if they had hot showers like a hot tub OMG eh?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 6, 2019)

Have I ever mentioned that I will eat just about anything and will at least try something without turning my nose up to something new?



gallantwarrior said:


> He had the liver made into Braunschweiger and gave me a five lb log of the stuff.



But that is gross...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 6, 2019)

peach174 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Tired and sore is not too bad when you have something to show for it.  And I enjoy that physical tiredness after a day of honest labor.  It's the tiredness that comes from stress and frustration that comes from having too much to do, no time to do it, and no one seems to appreciate your situation.  Does it help when your guy goes riding, leaving you to do your thing?  Or would you prefer he stay and help you?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 6, 2019)

drifter said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > So begins another weekend for me.  I got an hour and a half overtime, which I need to help cover the pard's loss of income.  Then I went by the house in Anchorage and rebuilt the steps up to the porch.  They've been on the partner's to-do list for several years.  He's been doing better and I promised to take him to town this week so he can soak in a hot bath.  Bucket baths get you clean but are not nearly as satisfying to some people as a tub full of hot water.
> ...


I don't take baths, too much like wallowing in your own filth.  But a hot shower with some pressure behind it, now that's right up my alley.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 6, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Have I ever mentioned that I will eat just about anything and will at least try something without turning my nose up to something new?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moose liver wurst?  Nah, that's a matter of taste.  The guy in town who makes this stuff is an old world Kraut who makes all his meat products just like they did back home.  Closest you can get to good German wurst this side of the Atlantic, IMHO.


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 6, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



i love you


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 6, 2019)

Oh GW I have been forced to eat Braunschweig one to many times in my life... Its not that it is a moose, it is the taste of *LIVER* that I find appalling... Liver is really the only thing that my taster will not slide down my gullet...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 6, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



With my wife it's her books that keep following us around otherwise she pretty good about getting rid of stuff.Sounds like quite a challenge (lots of work) you got going on there.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 6, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


At one time we had about 150 boxes of books we where hauling, she finally culled it down to around 45 boxes and just last week went through many of those and we have another 6 boxes we're donating.  My book collection took up 3 boxes........., small boxes.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Oct 6, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > lol.
> ...



Great place to put a bloke: the outhouse.


----------



## Mindful (Oct 6, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Have you read them all?


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 6, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


all of those and the 20 some odd boxes I got rid of before we left Virginia.


----------



## Mindful (Oct 6, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Next question would be: titles and authors.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 6, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Marvel Comics?


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 7, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Mostly American history, colonial period, French and Indian War (Seven Years War to you), Revolutionary War, westward exploration and expansion, Civil War, Mexican American War and WW II books.  Authors.......  Good question, that was 7+ years ago.  As to the ones I have now, almost all WW II, I could look up the authors and books if you're interested.  Most of what I read now is grocery labels.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 7, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Nah, I just watch the movies........


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 7, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Oh GW I have been forced to eat Braunschweig one to many times in my life... Its not that it is a moose, it is the taste of *LIVER* that I find appalling... Liver is really the only thing that my taster will not slide down my gullet...


I am no fan of liver but a good Braunschweiger is worth its weight...  Of course, I cannot eat it just any time, it is a "special" thing.  That's why a 5 lb log is so overwhelming.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 7, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


When I sold my big house, I had to divest myself of so many books.  I still have many boxes of the things, though.  Most of the paperbacks went but I still have most of the hard bound volumes, especially the leather bound books are difficult to get rid of.


----------



## Mindful (Oct 7, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



No fiction?

French Indian War. I visited Fort Necessity once.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 7, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Eons ago I had a whole library of sci fi and fantasy books some of which I read so many times the  books fell apart in my hands...... 
After that it was all school related, history, psych, sociology and cultural anthropology, keep reading different ones off and on until our world kind of crumbled in 2012.
I also still have a few good construction books but as more of these become available on the internet I find my need for real books rapidly waning.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 7, 2019)

I was just outside getting a blow job...........


























It's really windy.  
























Get your minds out of the gutter.


----------



## Mindful (Oct 7, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> I was just outside getting a blow job...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...




My mind's in the shed.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Men's_shed

Men's sheds originated from the shed in a backyard scenario, where a man would go and carry out tasks, such as restoring furniture or fixing lawn mowers. The first men's shed (by that name) was opened in Tongala, Victoria, Australia on July 26, 1998.

Lawn mowers; lol.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 7, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



In our marriage we have always had our separate times with friends, without each other.
Then we have our social gatherings we do together.
Mr. P can't help he has MS.
That's why he hired our good handyman to this ,but sadly he only got the garage and utility room almost finished before he died.
Now I'm doing it .
We had another handyman who did one thing which was repaint the side of the house that gets the sun all day, then he said he could do all we wanted done ,but hasn't showed up to even finish the garage.
It brings up the old saying, it's so hard to get good help.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 7, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I was just outside getting a blow job...........
> ...


I'm happy for them.......


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Oct 7, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> all of those and the 20 some odd boxes I got rid of before we left Virginia.




….and here I thought I was the only one whose boxes acted abnormally.


----------



## Mindful (Oct 7, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > all of those and the 20 some odd boxes I got rid of before we left Virginia.
> ...



Have you got a shed, Dogmaphobe?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Oct 7, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




With fabulous window treatments and everything.


----------



## Mindful (Oct 7, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...




I've heard it said they save marriages.

Wives just put their husbands in them.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 7, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


I already have one man cave that I disappear into......  It's my home office......


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 7, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Oh GW I have been forced to eat Braunschweig one to many times in my life... Its not that it is a moose, it is the taste of *LIVER* that I find appalling... Liver is really the only thing that my taster will not slide down my gullet...



You sound like my Hombre.  He says he simply cannot swallow liver.  And a really good and properly prepared serving of liver and onions is among my favorite things.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 7, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



OMG.  You have a Sherill's she shed?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 7, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > all of those and the 20 some odd boxes I got rid of before we left Virginia.
> ...



We honestly have a few out in the garage that we have been moving without unpacking for 30-40 years.  No idea what is in them.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 7, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > And decorations for Halloween have begun at my house... A week late actually.View attachment 283133
> ...



Has to be different every year, Mayor came over yesterday to comment... I am progressing..


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 7, 2019)

SFC Ollie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Probably can't find any reasonably priced anywhere, but the  guys in the boat need pirate hats and a skull flag.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 7, 2019)

peach174 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


For various reasons, I prefer to do my own work, too.  The partner had his jobs and I had mine.  We do not work well together but we work great separately.  But now, I have to take up the slack as much as I can.  I am learning not to fear the chain saw, for instance.  I was terrified of cutting off my leg, or some other major injury.  Now, I have to handle the chainsaw and am getting ready to go out in a few days to cut down my first tree.  I'll also be changing oil and filters on all three street vehicles.  That doesn't shake me but it does require some research and time.  
Today, I'll be working on the wood pile until it warms up in the afternoon.  Then, I'll be bringing in the hoses and putting the trailer away for the winter.  I'm hoping that moving some of the weight will allow me to use the motor to move the slide-out back into stowed position.  Otherwise, I'll have to do it manually.  That will require crawling under the trailer and using a speed handle to get it stowed.  Nowadays, my hip makes big complaint when asked to crawl anywhere.
Keep on persevering.  You are such a tough old bird and it's good knowing that we old folk are still holding our own.  And always remember, cursive is now a code that can befuddle the young.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 7, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Oh GW I have been forced to eat Braunschweig one to many times in my life... Its not that it is a moose, it is the taste of *LIVER* that I find appalling... Liver is really the only thing that my taster will not slide down my gullet...
> ...


I have the same problem with fat or gristle.  If I bite into a piece of non-meat, I am lost and cannot even finish the dish.  That's probably why I will not eat sausage.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 7, 2019)

SFC Ollie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


Do kids actually come to your place for treats?  I'd be pretty cautious if I were out and about.  Great job!


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 7, 2019)

Just a few random thoughts for the day...

I had a physical last week and it turns out I have a vitamin D deficiency.  I told the doctor I go through a gallon of milk each day.  But, as I live in a part of our beautiful country that is perpetually shrouded by clouds, nearly. everyone here has a vitamin D deficiency.  At least it's not scurvy.

The weather has finally turned.  The air conditioning was on this time last week.  But yesterday Mom called to have me light the pilot light for her gas logs in the fireplace at the Big House. 

Many, many years ago in early December Mom decreed that this was the weekend to climb into the attic to retrieve the Christmas decorations.  And so, we did.

Mom set the mood by lighting the fire in the fireplace which was, at that time, set up to burn actual logs.  While Pop and my brother and I dragged out the boxes marked "Christmas", Mom took the boxes marked "Orlando's Pizza" and used them to ignite our festive fire.

Soon a sound not associated with the usual sound of apple and cherry logs crackling on the hearth alarmed all of us.  It was a roar coming from the wall that foretold a disaster in the making.  Last year's build up of creosote in the flue took the sparks from the greasy pizza boxes and threatened the worst for the Big House!

The firemen arrived lickity split armed with a chain, a metal basket, several old bricks and a large piece of burlap.  They put the bricks into the basket, wrapped it with burlap, attached the chain and doused the whole mechanism with water.  From the roof, they lowered the soaking burlap wrapped basket down the chimney knocking off the flaming creosote to the fireplace in the Great Room.

We thanked the crew and offered up the coffee, cocoa and cookies we had placed out to reward ourselves after decking our halls with boughs of holly.

The creosote fire left traces of itself behind.  Every surface had black soot and every breath drawn inside betrayed the evidence of our Yuletide disaster.  That just would not do!  So, rather than decorating for Christmas that day, we were pressed into an early 'Spring cleaning'.  Everything was scrubbed and vacuumed and polished.  The doors and windows were flung open to air out the place.  By the evening, we collapsed into the furniture exhausted.

But the decorations were still upstairs in boxes marked 'Christmas'.  They were tackled the next day.  But this time, no cheery fire was built to warm our spirits.  Mom and Pop retrofitted the fireplace with gas logs as their Christmas gift to one another.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 7, 2019)

Knowing that I have a lot of cabinets and counter/table tops to make I figured it was time to tune up my old, portable table saw.  It's an old, cheap Skilsaw I bought maybe 15 years ago and has seen a lot of work.  The blade would only go 2 degrees shy of 90 degrees and the rip fence is cheap, a bit of a pain to make it square to the blade plus the crosscut guide is basically worthless.
Turned it upside down and started playing around, pushed down on the motor and the blade popped back into 90 degrees......  That worked.  Next I have to construct my own rip fence and construct a crosscut sled.  It also needs a good cleaning.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 7, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 7, 2019)

Had my leftover Shepard's Shit for dinner.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 7, 2019)

We went to Pappadeaux for lunch.  Beautiful restaurant with all the amenities, but IMO overpriced for the quality of the food.  And extremely noisy.  But the company was good.  Once every three months we meet with a small group of my  high school classmates that live here locally.  But we'll meet in a more affordable and tranquil, if less fancy, restaurant in January.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Oct 7, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Had my leftover Shepard's Shit for dinner.......




Well, I hope it was tasty but is that supposed to be a variation of Shepherds Pie??


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 7, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Had my leftover Shepard's Shit for dinner.......
> ...


Yup.  

1 lb ground beef (cooked)
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1 can cheddar cheese soup
1 empty soup can of water
1/2 cup sour cream
1/2 to 1 cup shredded cheddar cheese, whatever your hardened arteries desire
1 small bag frozen green beans
Salt, pepper and onion powder to taste (You can use sauteed, dice onions if you wish)
Tater Tots

Pre-heat oven to 350, cook up your ground beef, mix everything but the Tater Tots in a large, shallow casserole dish, layer Tater Tots over the top, cook for one hour.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Oct 7, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



sounds like Tater Tot Casserole......it's good


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 7, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


I give my weird creations "different" names........  I make a Tex-Mex dish I call Mexican Glop.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 7, 2019)

It was an interesting day... Both the ex and I filled out Anatomical-Gift-Donation- Forms for the Medical School at the University of Hawaii... Thank God and little green apples for pdf. If accepted basically they do what ever the hell they want to with the body and then cremate... Then the fun begins... They put you in really nice urn and take you on a Boat ride... Throw lei's in the water and you become fish food... All this for the rock bottom price of nothing... 
This is something I have never done before...


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 7, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> It was an interesting day... Both the ex and I filled out Anatomical-Gift-Donation- Forms for the Medical School at the University of Hawaii... Thank God and little green apples for pdf. If accepted basically they do what ever the hell they want to with the body and then cremate... Then the fun begins... They put you in really nice urn and take you on a Boat ride... Throw lei's in the water and you become fish food... All this for the rock bottom price of nothing...
> This is something I have never done before...


Hey!

Free trip to Hawaii!

When Pop died early in the morning of April 4, 2008 we came back to the Big House to make plans.  By 9:30 that morning the phone rang from the coroner's office with a request to 'recycle' Pop by donating his corneas, long bones and skin.  Through our tears we all agreed that this is the right and fitting thing to do.

At Christmas that year, a short 8 months later, Mom got a letter from one of Pop's former employees.  He was the recipient of Pop's corneas!  Small world.  We barely remembered him as his tenure at the print shop was short.  He was, to say the least, grateful for Pop's last gift to him and we were grateful to hear of the gift of sight that was granted to him.  

The letter certainly took some of the grief we were experiencing that first Christmas without Pop.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## Hossfly (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## Hossfly (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 8, 2019)

Do ya'll have your Halloween tree up yet?


----------



## peach174 (Oct 8, 2019)

Mr. P saw the heart Doc today and he said his heart device kicked in on July for a tenth of a second.
He will be going to the Hospital for a day procedure to check it out.
Doc says he may need a stint put in if it's a clot, he has had two blood clots in the past in one of his legs.
He wants to check and for sure what's going on. He also said it could be nothing and it's just one of those things that happens every once in a while.
At the time it happened it was late in the afternoon.
Mr. P said that's when him and a friend were in Tucson. The Doc lit into him and said never go out in the heat in the afternoon.


Never mind that I have been telling him that.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 8, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Do ya'll have your Halloween tree up yet?


Oh, oh, oh!!  I want one of those.  I could put the tree up in October and not have to take it back down until after the New Year.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 9, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
Seagal and Mr. Seagal.
Beautress for wellness
Kat for wellness
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Mindful and her shoulder for healing
007's cold
Mrs. Ringel05 for good results and comfort with new meds.
Gallantwarrior for strength, patience, healing, comfort in his challenge with caring for Rod and Rod's healing.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.
Gracie for wellness.
Peach's Mr. P for a good checkup.
Did we miss anybody? Jog my memory please.

And we keep the porch light on so that those who have been away can find their way back.

*A shot of a Balloon Fiesta event taken by one of our local weathermen yesterday morning (also autumn in New Mexico):*


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Hossfly (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 9, 2019)

Another gray day.  This is so much more typical for this time of year.  At least the wild fire season has ended. 
Got another half cord of wood stashed yesterday.  Still a lot to cut, split, and stack, too.  I am feeling more comfortable with what I do have, though...thanks to my brother's efforts!
The partner gets to go back to town this afternoon.  He's doing much better but I doubt he'll get clearance to drive yet.  As soon as he can drive, he gets the keys to his car of choice and he's off on his own.  Being a rather solitary beast, I will welcome my privacy and lack of constant (two-legged) company.
I hope y'all are doing well.  My best wishes are out for all my CS friends and I thank all of you for your continued support.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 9, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I've had kids cross the street to stay away from my house.... Others that make parents come up the steps with them...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 10, 2019)

What kind of goodies to you distribute?  I'd go for some nice, chewy, gooey candies.  I used to love popcorn balls but they frown on home made things nowadays.  Up here, it's usually so cold by Halloween that the local retailers put together and sponsor indoor "Trick-o-Treat" parties.
Decorating yards is tricky, too, because it might just snow.  My daughter would love your spreads, though.  She usually goes all out for Halloween.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 10, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> What kind of goodies to you distribute?  I'd go for some nice, chewy, gooey candies.  I used to love popcorn balls but they frown on home made things nowadays.  Up here, it's usually so cold by Halloween that the local retailers put together and sponsor indoor "Trick-o-Treat" parties.
> Decorating yards is tricky, too, because it might just snow.  My daughter would love your spreads, though.  She usually goes all out for Halloween.


That is exactly what is done up here in Maine!   It;s too cold and homes are too far apart and even snow on the ground already on some years.... plus bitter wind!

We have a mall about 35 miles from here that puts on an event for the kids, plus local businesses do too!

In my local area, the mom and pop movie theater one town over, puts on a Halloween party....  and there is a left over huge military fort from yesteryear that gets turned in to a haunted house not too far away that kids come from a 50 mile radius to visit!

Mainers really love their holidays up here!  They decorate their homes for all of them!   Halloween, T-Day, Christmas etc  makes winter fun for their kids,,,,


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 10, 2019)

Care4all said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of goodies to you distribute?  I'd go for some nice, chewy, gooey candies.  I used to love popcorn balls but they frown on home made things nowadays.  Up here, it's usually so cold by Halloween that the local retailers put together and sponsor indoor "Trick-o-Treat" parties.
> ...



Hey Care!!!  So good to see you back in the Coffee Shop!

New Mexicans love their holidays too, though almost all have our rather unique New Mexican/Mexican/Spanish influences which are kind of neat.

When it comes to Halloween I'm rather torn.  Almost all the churches and several other community facilities are having "trunk and treat" events on Halloween--everybody decorates the trunks of their cars in big parking lots and distribute candy to the kids in costume who roam among them followed by a neighborhood party for the kids inside.  Much safer for the kids than being out in many of the neighborhoods any more. Our neighborhood is okay but there are those that are not.

So after decades of decorating our porch and distributing candy to the neighborhood kids we are now torn.  Do we keep encouraging that when it isn't safe everywhere?  Or close down the home place and encourage them to visit the trunk and treat events?

In Sgt Ollie's small town, I'm sure it is perfectly safe for the kids.

But for us, we'll make that decision soon.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 10, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


That is such a hard call!!!

It's a darn shame that kids today aren't able to experience the fun of it!  Going door to door, not knowing if this house or next house will have your favorite candy...!!!  The one on one human interaction and smiles of the TREAT Giver...

Bad Apples, spoil the bunch...  as the saying goes.... (razor apples)

the bad apple actors, took the fun and Holiday as it was, away...  

the bad apples won...  and I hate that!!!  They changed the good guys, through a form of domestic terrorism...  the razors in apples thing etc

I think if it were me in your boots, I'd continue  doing your decorating and TREAT thing... make it fun for them,  and let the parents make the choice, for their kids!  I'd be opened for business until there is no kid standing!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 10, 2019)

Care4all said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



There is definitely that side of it too, which is why we are torn as to the best thing to do for the kids.  Yes, keep up the traditions is ingrained in my DNA.  But to encourage kids to do something that may be dangerous for them. . .I think we have to consider that too.

When I was a kid, we kids roamed freely in the neighborhood.  The moms fed lunch to whoever happened to be there.  The only rules is that we don't do anything really stupid and we were within earshot of our mothers after the sun went down.  Halloween was great fun with people freely handing out homemade cookies, popcorn balls, and such that would be unthinkable these days.

No way I would recommend such free rein to be given to the kids of today.  There is just simply more meanness, malicious mischief, evil now.

So maybe the trunk and treat thing will be the finest memories of this generation and we shouldn't fight it but decorate our car and help with that?  I don't know.  But I hope I get it right.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 10, 2019)

Gave the wife a road trip today, went up to Taos to have an expensive lunch at the Bent Street Cafe, just got home about 15 minutes ago.  Her favorite thrift store up there is no longer in business or moved but that's okay, the scenery along the drive is just gorgeous........, mostly......  And lunch was wonderful though it was quite windy and a little cool.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 10, 2019)

I've done all the printing/form filling for the new job; they sent me the official offer today.  I have orientation on Nov. 4, assuming no problems before then (I don't know why there would be any).  I'll be putting in my 2 weeks notice at the current job on Monday.  Barring some sort of offer from the current job beyond what I would expect (and for a different position, I really need to stop doing what I'm doing, it's giving me too much pain in my hand/thumb), I'll be getting into something medical in a few weeks.

I was originally expecting a second shift position with an 8% pay differential, but I may actually be third shift with a 12% differential.  That would work out to about an extra 0.52 an hour.

I just hope this works out well, as I do get along with my co-workers and supervisors at my current job.


----------



## beautress (Oct 10, 2019)

peach174 said:


> Mr. P saw the heart Doc today and he said his heart device kicked in on July for a tenth of a second.
> He will be going to the Hospital for a day procedure to check it out.
> Doc says he may need a stint put in if it's a clot, he has had two blood clots in the past in one of his legs.
> He wants to check and for sure what's going on. He also said it could be nothing and it's just one of those things that happens every once in a while.
> ...


I'm sorry you husband is having threats against his heart and circulatory system, Ms. Peach. Mr. P. is on my prayer list. Hope his doctor figures out just what he needs to do to control those clots and keep the ticker healthy.  Love you girl.


----------



## beautress (Oct 10, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Gave the wife a road trip today, went up to Taos to have an expensive lunch at the Bent Street Cafe, just got home about 15 minutes ago.  Her favorite thrift store up there is no longer in business or moved but that's okay, the scenery along the drive is just gorgeous........, mostly......  And lunch was wonderful though it was quite windy and a little cool.


You're the best, Mr. Ringel, for taking Mrs. Ringel out for a good time against the backdrop of beautiful scenery between you and Taos.


----------



## beautress (Oct 10, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> I've done all the printing/form filling for the new job; they sent me the official offer today.  I have orientation on Nov. 4, assuming no problems before then (I don't know why there would be any).  I'll be putting in my 2 weeks notice at the current job on Monday.  Barring some sort of offer from the current job beyond what I would expect (and for a different position, I really need to stop doing what I'm doing, it's giving me too much pain in my hand/thumb), I'll be getting into something medical in a few weeks.
> 
> I was originally expecting a second shift position with an 8% pay differential, but I may actually be third shift with a 12% differential.  That would work out to about an extra 0.52 an hour.
> 
> I just hope this works out well, as I do get along with my co-workers and supervisors at my current job.


Good luck with the new job, Montrovant! I'm so pleased things are looking up your way. Yay!!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 10, 2019)

beautress said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Gave the wife a road trip today, went up to Taos to have an expensive lunch at the Bent Street Cafe, just got home about 15 minutes ago.  Her favorite thrift store up there is no longer in business or moved but that's okay, the scenery along the drive is just gorgeous........, mostly......  And lunch was wonderful though it was quite windy and a little cool.
> ...


I don't know if you've ever been up or down that road but there are sections that are absolutely majestic, awe inspiring in their enormity and beauty.


----------



## beautress (Oct 10, 2019)

Cut purple strips into measured logs all morning long. Got tired of blue, red, brown and green, I guess. Anyway, with the other quilts done yesterday and the week before, the stack is still at 7 quilt tops to take to charity bees, and for some reason, I couldn't locate the purple fabrics I know I had around here somewhere for the border to all-purple logs. Since nobody else has figured out how much fun it is to do 1-color monochrome quilts in log cabin style, I can't find anything online that compares to these quilts. They're just eye candy when you do a monochrome log quilt top, and everyone takes them first to take home and quilt. I'm still not able to do much quilting, and even when I do, if the quilt is a little large, well, it gets set aside because it's too heavy. I worked on arm muscles at the Iron works gym, but it takes back muscles, too, and my fibromyalgia case of 15-17 years pretty much did in my muscles. I'm just glad the pain's gone after parathyroid surgery recent years back. The immune and other issues are still there, but that much pain is like having the world lifted off your shoulders when its cause is found and the pain just goes away. The quilts bring a lot of joy to me, and I uncovered some just heavenly turquoise strips while I was looking for more purple scraps to make into logs this morning and afternoon. These blocks have 7 sizes of logs to cut, and 1-6 are used double. All I have to do on the purple quilt now is to find that other box of purple fabrics and pick a border fabric, because the 20 7" squares are sewn together into a 4x5 rectangle that measures about 20x35 before the 2 or 3 borders are put on. The last 3 quilts had 3 borders each, so hopefully when I'm done posting, I will try and find a pretty purple floral or kid border. There are enough pieces left in the box of purple logs to make another baby quilt, but it will take an entire day to put the blocks together. Been listening to a Carly Simon song, and it's just so pretty I'm going to leave it here if you'd care to hear it. It's very relaxing. 
​


----------



## beautress (Oct 10, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I don't recall going to Taos, but in 1965 my brother and I drove from Houston to Ramona, CA when our parents moved to the Golden State, and we had a car to drive while they flew. Dad had already taken the family car west. I know we made a special trip to Carlsbad Caverns.  My late husband and I went to Albuquerque one year, but when and Why I don't know. I just saw this picture of Taos. I know I haven't been there. I bet the drive and getting out of the house was wonderful for the Ringels.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Hossfly (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## beautress (Oct 10, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> View attachment 284002


Would a piece of pecan pie help? I just made some this evening, and it will be cool in a couple more minutes...


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 10, 2019)

beautress said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


The wife's been off the chemo for a couple of weeks due to other complications with it and other drugs, starting back up tomorrow.  Being off means she's feeling better and has more energy so she was really able to enjoy this trip much more than the last one.  We both love Taos but probably wouldn't live there.  It's typically 2 hours from Albuquerque but with repaving on State Rd 68 that winds up alongside the Rio Grande, added a half hour to the trip.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 10, 2019)

beautress said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 284002
> ...


I'll take 10 please........  Pies that is......


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 10, 2019)

Speaking of pies, my favorites in order;

Apple pie
Turtle pie (Like a turtle sunday, not real turtles......)
Pecan pie
Pumpkin pie
Blueberry pie
Cherry pie


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 10, 2019)

Edward's Turtle Pie


----------



## Mindful (Oct 11, 2019)

Always indulge myself with this one, when Stateside.

Unavailable in Europe.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 11, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Always indulge myself with this one, when Stateside.
> 
> Unavailable in Europe.


I discovered a looooong time ago that I hate the taste of lime, in anything.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 11, 2019)

Today I am 67 years young, lol. And, I feel 106 but plan to ignore that today and just laze about doing nothing. Oh. Wait. I do that whether its my birthday or not, lol.

Still...I think I will binge watch something, snack all day, and stay in my jammies.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 11, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> I've done all the printing/form filling for the new job; they sent me the official offer today.  I have orientation on Nov. 4, assuming no problems before then (I don't know why there would be any).  I'll be putting in my 2 weeks notice at the current job on Monday.  Barring some sort of offer from the current job beyond what I would expect (and for a different position, I really need to stop doing what I'm doing, it's giving me too much pain in my hand/thumb), I'll be getting into something medical in a few weeks.
> 
> I was originally expecting a second shift position with an 8% pay differential, but I may actually be third shift with a 12% differential.  That would work out to about an extra 0.52 an hour.
> 
> I just hope this works out well, as I do get along with my co-workers and supervisors at my current job.



Usually people who get along well in one environment will get along just as well in a different environment, but I do understand leaving a job where you enjoy the people if not necessarily the work.  Hopefully your new job will have good people and you will really enjoy the work.  Such people are truly blessed.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 11, 2019)

Well Mr. P goes into the hospital for outpatient surgery on Monday bright and early at 8:00 a.m.
hopefully he will be out in the afternoon ,but last time they kept him overnight.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 11, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Today I am 67 years young, lol. And, I feel 106 but plan to ignore that today and just laze about doing nothing. Oh. Wait. I do that whether its my birthday or not, lol.
> 
> Still...I think I will binge watch something, snack all day, and stay in my jammies.



Sound good.  We are having that kind of day. Thought we would be meeting with my cousin and her family from Texas who are in town for the Balloon Fiesta today, but she just texted and said their schedule is just too tight and they'll be leaving early in the morning.  So oh well.  We'll catch them next time.

But your special day should not go unnoted either Grace 

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRACIE!!!*​


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 11, 2019)

Gracie you aren't anywhere near that big California fire are you?


----------



## Gracie (Oct 11, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie you aren't anywhere near that big California fire are you?


lol. Which one? But no...we are not near fires. Thankfully. I've had my fill of them. 

Anywho...back to Supernatural. Second episode, season 1. Hope it gets better cuz I'm fixing to find something else to binge.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 11, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie you aren't anywhere near that big California fire are you?
> ...



Have you been keeping up with "The Good Doctor" series?  I rarely watch anything but news or competition shows and/or an occasional documentary on TV, but I do like that one.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 11, 2019)

I watch the Good Doctor.
I record it so that I can watch it when I have the time.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 11, 2019)

Care4all said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


My parents were relieved when we older children were too "old" to go out in costume but we could accompany the younger kids while they went door-to-door.  It is rather sad that it has gotten so risky for kids to go out on their own.  Alas, we adapt and adjust to meet the new norms.  Off to the mall we go, or maybe go "trunk-or-treating"?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 11, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> I've done all the printing/form filling for the new job; they sent me the official offer today.  I have orientation on Nov. 4, assuming no problems before then (I don't know why there would be any).  I'll be putting in my 2 weeks notice at the current job on Monday.  Barring some sort of offer from the current job beyond what I would expect (and for a different position, I really need to stop doing what I'm doing, it's giving me too much pain in my hand/thumb), I'll be getting into something medical in a few weeks.
> 
> I was originally expecting a second shift position with an 8% pay differential, but I may actually be third shift with a 12% differential.  That would work out to about an extra 0.52 an hour.
> 
> I just hope this works out well, as I do get along with my co-workers and supervisors at my current job.


Good luck, Montro!  Now you're climbing the corporate ladder, joining the rat race.  Poor kid!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 11, 2019)

beautress said:


> Cut purple strips into measured logs all morning long. Got tired of blue, red, brown and green, I guess. Anyway, with the other quilts done yesterday and the week before, the stack is still at 7 quilt tops to take to charity bees, and for some reason, I couldn't locate the purple fabrics I know I had around here somewhere for the border to all-purple logs. Since nobody else has figured out how much fun it is to do 1-color monochrome quilts in log cabin style, I can't find anything online that compares to these quilts. They're just eye candy when you do a monochrome log quilt top, and everyone takes them first to take home and quilt. I'm still not able to do much quilting, and even when I do, if the quilt is a little large, well, it gets set aside because it's too heavy. I worked on arm muscles at the Iron works gym, but it takes back muscles, too, and my fibromyalgia case of 15-17 years pretty much did in my muscles. I'm just glad the pain's gone after parathyroid surgery recent years back. The immune and other issues are still there, but that much pain is like having the world lifted off your shoulders when its cause is found and the pain just goes away. The quilts bring a lot of joy to me, and I uncovered some just heavenly turquoise strips while I was looking for more purple scraps to make into logs this morning and afternoon. These blocks have 7 sizes of logs to cut, and 1-6 are used double. All I have to do on the purple quilt now is to find that other box of purple fabrics and pick a border fabric, because the 20 7" squares are sewn together into a 4x5 rectangle that measures about 20x35 before the 2 or 3 borders are put on. The last 3 quilts had 3 borders each, so hopefully when I'm done posting, I will try and find a pretty purple floral or kid border. There are enough pieces left in the box of purple logs to make another baby quilt, but it will take an entire day to put the blocks together. Been listening to a Carly Simon song, and it's just so pretty I'm going to leave it here if you'd care to hear it. It's very relaxing.
> ​


You manage to stay busy and productive all the time.  I wish I had the energy!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 11, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Always indulge myself with this one, when Stateside.
> 
> Unavailable in Europe.



My fave, too!  I'm not much into pies but I can always manage to stuff a piece of Key lime pie down the hatch.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 11, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Today I am 67 years young, lol. And, I feel 106 but plan to ignore that today and just laze about doing nothing. Oh. Wait. I do that whether its my birthday or not, lol.
> 
> Still...I think I will binge watch something, snack all day, and stay in my jammies.


Oh, goodie!  Something wicked your way comes!  Happy Birthday, Gracie!


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 11, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Today I am 67 years young, lol. And, I feel 106 but plan to ignore that today and just laze about doing nothing. Oh. Wait. I do that whether its my birthday or not, lol.
> 
> Still...I think I will binge watch something, snack all day, and stay in my jammies.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 11, 2019)

peach174 said:


> Well Mr. P goes into the hospital for outpatient surgery on Monday bright and early at 8:00 a.m.
> hopefully he will be out in the afternoon ,but last time they kept him overnight.


Hooks crossed and prayers up for Mr. P, and for you, too!


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 11, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Always indulge myself with this one, when Stateside.
> ...



I'm more like Ringel: I like a lot of pies.  PIE! 

I don't eat pecan, and I'm not a huge fan of key lime.  The basic fruits are all really good, and I love pumpkin pie.


----------



## beautress (Oct 11, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Cut purple strips into measured logs all morning long. Got tired of blue, red, brown and green, I guess. Anyway, with the other quilts done yesterday and the week before, the stack is still at 7 quilt tops to take to charity bees, and for some reason, I couldn't locate the purple fabrics I know I had around here somewhere for the border to all-purple logs. Since nobody else has figured out how much fun it is to do 1-color monochrome quilts in log cabin style, I can't find anything online that compares to these quilts. They're just eye candy when you do a monochrome log quilt top, and everyone takes them first to take home and quilt. I'm still not able to do much quilting, and even when I do, if the quilt is a little large, well, it gets set aside because it's too heavy. I worked on arm muscles at the Iron works gym, but it takes back muscles, too, and my fibromyalgia case of 15-17 years pretty much did in my muscles. I'm just glad the pain's gone after parathyroid surgery recent years back. The immune and other issues are still there, but that much pain is like having the world lifted off your shoulders when its cause is found and the pain just goes away. The quilts bring a lot of joy to me, and I uncovered some just heavenly turquoise strips while I was looking for more purple scraps to make into logs this morning and afternoon. These blocks have 7 sizes of logs to cut, and 1-6 are used double. All I have to do on the purple quilt now is to find that other box of purple fabrics and pick a border fabric, because the 20 7" squares are sewn together into a 4x5 rectangle that measures about 20x35 before the 2 or 3 borders are put on. The last 3 quilts had 3 borders each, so hopefully when I'm done posting, I will try and find a pretty purple floral or kid border. There are enough pieces left in the box of purple logs to make another baby quilt, but it will take an entire day to put the blocks together. Been listening to a Carly Simon song, and it's just so pretty I'm going to leave it here if you'd care to hear it. It's very relaxing.
> ...


Thanks, Gallantwarrior. The purple quilt is done. Finished it about 10 am or a little after this morning, then went and made a cup of coffee to celebrate the 8th quilt in the stack. Just two more to go. Not gonna worry about it though. Off to Friday night Karaoke. I have 5 Carly Simon Songs ready to go, and one the Doors. Oh, cancel all that! I haven't done Ringo Starr's La De Da in a while, and it's totally fun. A lot of people don't know his work. It's upbeat and fun. And his drumming put the Beatles in the all-time-best category. Go Ringo!!!
​


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 11, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Today I am 67 years young, lol. And, I feel 106 but plan to ignore that today and just laze about doing nothing. Oh. Wait. I do that whether its my birthday or not, lol.
> 
> Still...I think I will binge watch something, snack all day, and stay in my jammies.


What's good to binge watch?


----------



## Gracie (Oct 11, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I started with Call The Midwife. Like it so far, and its been non stop since this afternoon, lol.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 11, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Today I am 67 years young, lol. And, I feel 106 but plan to ignore that today and just laze about doing nothing. Oh. Wait. I do that whether its my birthday or not, lol.
> ...


Downton Abbey was good. But I don;t think thats a dude flick?
I have a helluva time finding good binge worthy stuff, myself.
Oh. I know! Longmire!


----------



## Mindful (Oct 11, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Today I am 67 years young, lol. And, I feel 106 but plan to ignore that today and just laze about doing nothing. Oh. Wait. I do that whether its my birthday or not, lol.
> ...



The Walking Dead.


----------



## Mindful (Oct 11, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Always indulge myself with this one, when Stateside.
> ...



My absolute favourite.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 11, 2019)

Gracie said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


The wife's been watching Maude and Barney Miller late nights.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 12, 2019)

FINALLY!!!!!  I finally received everything I needed to finish my new computer build from hell, put it together earlier today and after I forgot to connect a couple of components, and connected them it started right up.  And it's fast. 
Next I'll, "rebuild" my old gamer (add a couple of components and replace one) then turn it into my new Linux machine, sell the old Linux machine or donate it.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 12, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> FINALLY!!!!!  I finally received everything I needed to finish my new computer build from hell, put it together earlier today and after I forgot to connect a couple of components, and connected them it started right up.  And it's fast.
> Next I'll, "rebuild" my old gamer (add a couple of components and replace one) then turn it into my new Linux machine, sell the old Linux machine or donate it.



I decided against getting a new computer until my existing one suffers catastrophic failure , like the mother board failing. I looked at the latest versions of PC games like Doom and Wolfenstein, and decided I did not want to play them so badly that I would  upgrade a good computer just for them. I cannot play them on mine but it is fast enough to watch videos and films on the web. So I will make do with that.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 12, 2019)

Mindful said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Only if you stop by....season 7 or so!


----------



## Mindful (Oct 12, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



Binge watched the lot, when I was in the US. Nothing much to do, and too hot outside in the garden.

Need to catch up with season 9.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 12, 2019)

TWD is dead now that most of the regulars have been off'd. I haven't watched it since Rick left. Don't plan to, either.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 12, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Today I am 67 years young, lol. And, I feel 106 but plan to ignore that today and just laze about doing nothing. Oh. Wait. I do that whether its my birthday or not, lol.
> ...



Don't know if it is available for streaming but we have been binge watching an old "L A Law" series from the late 1970's or 1980's on DVDs.  Great series with lots of drama but also humor--great acting.  I love "The Good Doctor" too and an old series "The Practice."


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 12, 2019)

Gracie said:


> TWD is dead now that most of the regulars have been off'd. I haven't watched it since Rick left. Don't plan to, either.



I didn't quite get that far: I haven't watched since I think the second episode of season 9.  I'm not sure I'll ever get back to it.  I didn't enjoy the whole storyline between Rick's group and the Saviors.  I never thought Negan was a good villain.  And I have so many shows I want to watch eventually, I don't know if TWD is worth going back into.

I still haven't gotten around to season 3 of This is Us, and I thought the first 2 seasons were excellent.  I enjoyed the first season of 13 Reasons Why, but never started the second season (although I'm still not sure what it will be like, since the first season ended pretty conclusively).  I've had a lot less free time since I got a regular job, of course, and I'm a procrastinator, so between reading, games, and football, I find myself not watching much lately.  

If I don't drive down to Florida during the week between my leaving my current job and starting the new one, maybe I'll binge some stuff.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 12, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I know I watched at least some of LA Law back when it was on TV, but I wouldn't go back to watch it again.  It would probably be one of those things that are better in memory than reality.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 12, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> What kind of goodies to you distribute?  I'd go for some nice, chewy, gooey candies.  I used to love popcorn balls but they frown on home made things nowadays.  Up here, it's usually so cold by Halloween that the local retailers put together and sponsor indoor "Trick-o-Treat" parties.
> Decorating yards is tricky, too, because it might just snow.  My daughter would love your spreads, though.  She usually goes all out for Halloween.



I get 300 to 500 kids every year, I pass out the miniature candy bars...


----------



## peach174 (Oct 12, 2019)

That's a lot of Kids. 
We don't get any Halloween Kids.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 12, 2019)

Gracie said:


> TWD is dead now that most of the regulars have been off'd. I haven't watched it since Rick left. Don't plan to, either.



I have to watch to see if Rick comes back....


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 12, 2019)

I have been made aware that my Nephew (who is autistic) 42 years old going on 12, has never been trick or treating. I bought him a blue pumpkin bowl and he is going this year,.....


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 12, 2019)

SFC Ollie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of goodies to you distribute?  I'd go for some nice, chewy, gooey candies.  I used to love popcorn balls but they frown on home made things nowadays.  Up here, it's usually so cold by Halloween that the local retailers put together and sponsor indoor "Trick-o-Treat" parties.
> ...


That's neat!  Enjoy the evening, Ollie!  Do you dress up in costume, too?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 12, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Always indulge myself with this one, when Stateside.
> ...



A really good key lime or lemon meringue pie is my absolute favorite.  Unfortunately our friend Dana that I cook for a lot takes meds that cause a bad reaction if she eats lemon or lime and Hombre doesn't care for either pie all that much.  So I don't make them any more.  But I sure do like them.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Hossfly (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 12, 2019)

I love it how we are all so different but we all get along in the Coffee Shop.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Oct 12, 2019)

Gracie said:


> TWD is dead now that most of the regulars have been off'd. I haven't watched it since Rick left. Don't plan to, either.




Wait...….Rick left??? 

I haven't watched it since they killed off Glen(?) and the Ginger a few years ago.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 12, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > TWD is dead now that most of the regulars have been off'd. I haven't watched it since Rick left. Don't plan to, either.
> ...



Way back in the dark ages they had things called soap operas during the day.  Maybe they still do.  I dunno.  Haven't seen one in decades.  But back then when I was between jobs I would sometimes get hooked on "As the World Turns" or some such that I would watch while I was ironing or shelling peas or something.  Then I would go back to work and forget about the soaps for months or years.  And the next time I would watch, it was like I had never been away--it just always seemed like it took up pretty close to where I left off.  

Seems weird now thinking back on it, but back then it seemed normal.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 13, 2019)

peach174 said:


> Well Mr. P goes into the hospital for outpatient surgery on Monday bright and early at 8:00 a.m.
> hopefully he will be out in the afternoon ,but last time they kept him overnight.



Oh gosh Peach.  This post got lost to me amidst all the birthday cake and pie postings.  But we'll sure ramp up the prayers and positive vibes for Mr. P. on Monday.

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
Seagal and Mr. Seagal.
Beautress for wellness
Kat for wellness
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Mindful and her shoulder for healing
007's cold
Mrs. Ringel05 for good results and comfort with new meds.
Gallantwarrior for strength, patience, healing, comfort in his challenge with caring for Rod and Rod's healing.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.
Gracie for wellness.
Peach's Mr. P for wellness and successful surgery.
Did we miss anybody? Jog my memory please.

And we keep the porch light on so that those who have been away can find their way back.

*Many of us are already into Sunday as we sign off tonight. But do go out and look at the full Hunter's moon that will peak sometime tomorrow, but looks very full and beautiful tonight in a cold autumn sky.*


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 13, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Good to see MeBelle back in the Coffee Shop and Frannie, I believe this is your first visit here?  I didn't have you on the roster until just now anyway.  So welcome and first timers receive a complimentary beverage  :



Thanks Foxfyre   <3


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 13, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I'll holler at ya!

or


You know where to find me.

I'm serious about taking care of you while you're healing.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 13, 2019)

peach174 said:


> Mr. P saw the heart Doc today and he said his heart device kicked in on July for a tenth of a second.
> He will be going to the Hospital for a day procedure to check it out.
> Doc says he may need a stint put in if it's a clot, he has had two blood clots in the past in one of his legs.
> He wants to check and for sure what's going on. He also said it could be nothing and it's just one of those things that happens every once in a while.
> ...



You a doctor?


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 13, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Do ya'll have your Halloween tree up yet?
> ...



Have you considered how big a catbox you'll need?


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 13, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Today I am 67 years young, lol. And, I feel 106 but plan to ignore that today and just laze about doing nothing. Oh. Wait. I do that whether its my birthday or not, lol.
> 
> Still...I think I will binge watch something, snack all day, and stay in my jammies.



Belated happy birthday and I hope you changed jammies by now.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 13, 2019)

peach174 said:


> Well Mr. P goes into the hospital for outpatient surgery on Monday bright and early at 8:00 a.m.
> hopefully he will be out in the afternoon ,but last time they kept him overnight.



Praying its Clotless Monday as well as Columbus Day.  I am avoiding Indgenous People's Day.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 13, 2019)

peach174 said:


> That's a lot of Kids.
> We don't get any Halloween Kids.



Have you tried Gingerbread houses?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 13, 2019)

Asian Pear Pie


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 13, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Asian Pear Pie



Oh my.  That looks and sounds soooooo good.  Pear preserves are one of my favorite things in the world and I bet the pie would be something similar to that.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## Hossfly (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## beautress (Oct 13, 2019)

peach174 said:


> Well Mr. P goes into the hospital for outpatient surgery on Monday bright and early at 8:00 a.m.
> hopefully he will be out in the afternoon ,but last time they kept him overnight.


Prayers up for you and your husband, peach.


----------



## beautress (Oct 13, 2019)

Well, been down with coughing some more, but I'm getting used to it. Yesterday, I found quilt blocks I made in Wyoming prior to 2009 in royal blue and bright yellow. I had used the squares to show beginner log cabin quilters how to put the blocks in order from center square to outer block. I put the logs into "pyramids" of sorts using 20 of the 23 squares I found, and put a border around it. It will have to be a big brother quilt or given to a large person in a wheelchair senior care facility. Or whatever they choose. Then today, I uncovered a quilt I started about 4 weeks ago, but for some reason, just kept avoiding it. It was made of strips sewn down diagonally onto 10-inch background squares. That presented 2 problems. The two corners needed 90 degree half-square triangles,then strips sewn on light and dark for the rest. It came out into a square that will be a senior lapauilt. My list of sewing projects is long, but I think I'm going to do some sleep tonight instead of sewing. I stayed in today because of coughing. I scheduled another doctor's appointment for when she gets back on or around the 18th. Didn't do much, but I was happy to put that second quilt on the finished pile along with the first one, so they were 9 and 10 in the pile. The yellow strips got set aside to finish the 2 UFOs I got done this weekend. Huff puff, huff puff!

May all who are up for surgery and care have such skilled hands taking care of you that you get well. And for those who don't talk of illness who aren't doing to hot, I'm putting anonymous sufferers on the list too. And I bless Ms. Foxfyre for all her prayers and hope she and Hombre have good outcomes this week. May you all be in the loving arms of angels while healing.
​


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 13, 2019)

beautress my mother and her sister done a whole lot of quilting when they were alive... Very few nights I have slept in my entire lifetime that it was not under a quilt my mother made... Something special about that in my bizarre little world...
Anyway my Aunt (just one of 6 sisters and 6 brothers) had the sewing deformity and I was curious if you were afflicted? She always used a thimble, but the first joint of her index finger was bent almost 90 degrees... I don't know why but it never slowed her down... She quilted more than my mother did and trust me that was a ton...

I admire your work and your dedication to the community with your amazing ability...


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 13, 2019)

Hopefully this works, stitched 7 photos together to make one panorama.  This is south of Taos looking towards Taos (which you can't see).  The huge gorge in the middle is the Rio Grande Gorge but the picture doesn't do the majestic vista justice.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 14, 2019)

BTW, this is a picture I took of the last super moon.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 14, 2019)

Well Mr. P is on his way to Tucson for his outpatient surgery this morning.
I can't go with him because of my badly bruised tailbone incident a few weeks back.
I can't even travel 14 miles let alone round trip of 100 .
Put him in your prayers, hopefully he will be back home this afternoon and they don't need to keep him overnight.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 14, 2019)

peach174 said:


> Well Mr. P is on his way to Tucson for his outpatient surgery this morning.
> I can't go with him because of my badly bruised tailbone incident a few weeks back.
> I can't even travel 14 miles let alone round trip of 100 .
> Put him in your prayers, hopefully he will be back home this afternoon and they don't need to keep him overnight.



Prayers are definitely up for Mr. P this morning.  And I can speak from experience that a bruised tailbone is painful, but it should be better by now shouldn't it?


----------



## peach174 (Oct 14, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Well Mr. P is on his way to Tucson for his outpatient surgery this morning.
> ...



Yes it's improving.
I can go to town and back ,but not over 57 miles to Tucson there and back.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 14, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I dig out an old uniform shirt and my old field camo kit...


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 14, 2019)

Those of us old enough to remember these, want to feel really old?


----------



## peach174 (Oct 14, 2019)

Mr. P just called, he is being sent home today.
A friend of ours showed up to see him and he is taking him back home.
We have good friends. 
Our plan was a taxi back home, very expensive.
Thank you all for your prayers.
We appreciate it very much.
He sounds much better.
I'll find out what they did or didn't do when he gets home tonight.
Then I will inform you all.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 14, 2019)

peach174 said:


> Mr. P just called, he is being sent home today.
> A friend of ours showed up to see him and he is taking him back home.
> We have good friends.
> Our plan was a taxi back home, very expensive.
> ...



Sounds great Peach.  Probably they just maybe cleared or replaced a stint or something like that?  At any rate, good to hear it went well.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 14, 2019)

SFC Ollie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


Me too.......


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Hossfly (Oct 14, 2019)

*GRUMPY CAT SMILES*


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Oct 14, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Those of us old enough to remember these, want to feel really old?




Well that's just depressing to see it all laid out like that. 


I started feeling old, when many years ago I would always say to my oldest son 'Say goodnight Dick' (from Laugh-In) at bedtime. Finally one night he asked me 'Mom, who's Dick?'  I was in my mid 20's


----------



## peach174 (Oct 14, 2019)

They did not use Anesthesia today so the Doc said he could drive himself home.
He just got back around 8 tonight.
The Doc said he needs open heart surgery sometime next week to replace one of his veins.
They will call and let him know when.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Oct 14, 2019)

peach174 said:


> They did not use Anastasia today so the Doc said he could drive himself home.
> He just got back around 8 tonight.
> The Doc said he needs open heart surgery sometime next week to replace one of his veins.
> They will call and let him know when.



You both will be in my prayers


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## peach174 (Oct 15, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > They did not use Anastasia today so the Doc said he could drive himself home.
> ...



Thank you very much.
We really need it.
His chances of making it through this is very low.
It looks like the surgery won't actually be done for another 2 or 3 weeks.
He has a few Doc appointments first.
By then I should be able to travel the 114 mile round trip to Tucson.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 15, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Those of us old enough to remember these, want to feel really old?
> ...



For me it was "Good night Gracie" and my kids asked "who's Gracie?"  Or "Good night Mrs. Calabash wherever you are" and "who's Mrs. Calabash?"  I was too young for that show, but it was still a common phrase when I was a kid.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 15, 2019)

peach174 said:


> They did not use Anesthesia today so the Doc said he could drive himself home.
> He just got back around 8 tonight.
> The Doc said he needs open heart surgery sometime next week to replace one of his veins.
> They will call and let him know when.



So he stays at the forefront on the vigil list. Wish we could do more than just send prayers and positive vibes, but we are sure doing that.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Oct 15, 2019)

peach174 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...




If I may ask....is it his vein or valve to be replaced? And why are his chances so low?

I apologize if you've posted this information before and I didn't see it.....and you don't have to answer, if you choose not to. It's ok. I was just trying to get a better understanding of his predicament. 

As much as I dislike Dr's & the medical field.....I do admit they have come along way and are able to do what was once thought impossible. 

My mother had had 2 valves (mitral & aortic) replaced with plastic & metal valves and she had to take blood thinners for the rest of her life Her condition was from having rheumatic fever as a child. That surgery was in 1988. The Dr had said without the surgery, she would not have survived the month. She did live another 20 years because of it. .


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Oct 15, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > They did not use Anesthesia today so the Doc said he could drive himself home.
> ...




More often than most realize, it's prayers that change the outcome


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 15, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Some of our Coffee Shoppers are not religious, but I think all have some faith in directed positive energy/vibes as well as prayers having a positive effect.  It's all good.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 15, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



His veins.
He hopes to be able to have angioplasty.
It that doesn't work they will do synthic vein surgery.
The problem is he has 1/4 of a heart, he has a difbulator/pacemaker on top with MS and type 2 diabetes.
It will be a very delicate surgery.
I think he is strong enough to get through it.
It's just going to be a very delicate complicated surgery with everything taken into account.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 15, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> BTW, this is a picture I took of the last super moon.



I can't see the cape or the big S.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 15, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, this is a picture I took of the last super moon.



No, we have Metro Man and Megamind.........


----------



## Gracie (Oct 15, 2019)

Folks here at USMB still tell me "Goodnight, Gracie". 

gallantwarrior ....I got the birthday prezzies! LOVE the socks! My toes are so painful during the winter and these will be a big help inside my Ugg-like boots. I can't afford real uggs...but the knockoffs are just as good! And the bag? LOVE it too! Thank you soooo much!

drifter....thank you too, for the Gracie Dog book!


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 15, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Folks here at USMB still tell me "Goodnight, Gracie".
> 
> gallantwarrior ....I got the birthday prezzies! LOVE the socks! My toes are so painful during the winter and these will be a big help inside my Ugg-like boots. I can't afford real uggs...but the knockoffs are just as good! And the bag? LOVE it too! Thank you soooo much!
> 
> drifter....thank you too, for the Gracie Dog book!



Love you


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 15, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Then have a piece of pie as a treat when you are out somewhere.  Village Inn up here makes very tasty key lime pies and their lemon meringue is probably good, too.  I'm not fond of the meringue, though.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 15, 2019)

peach174 said:


> Well Mr. P is on his way to Tucson for his outpatient surgery this morning.
> I can't go with him because of my badly bruised tailbone incident a few weeks back.
> I can't even travel 14 miles let alone round trip of 100 .
> Put him in your prayers, hopefully he will be back home this afternoon and they don't need to keep him overnight.


Done for him, and done for you, too!  I hope you both heal quickly and thoroughly.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 15, 2019)

peach174 said:


> They did not use Anesthesia today so the Doc said he could drive himself home.
> He just got back around 8 tonight.
> The Doc said he needs open heart surgery sometime next week to replace one of his veins.
> They will call and let him know when.


Holy cow!  Open heart surgery?  That's pretty drastic, and sudden.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 15, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Speaking for myself, people have the power to direct energy and prayer is a good way for many to draw upon and focus that energy.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 15, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Folks here at USMB still tell me "Goodnight, Gracie".
> 
> gallantwarrior ....I got the birthday prezzies! LOVE the socks! My toes are so painful during the winter and these will be a big help inside my Ugg-like boots. I can't afford real uggs...but the knockoffs are just as good! And the bag? LOVE it too! Thank you soooo much!
> 
> drifter....thank you too, for the Gracie Dog book!


Good night, Gracie!  I'm glad you like the socks, I wasn't sure which colors you'd like best so I chose two nice color schemes.  I didn't want to be too extravagant, though.  Love ya, Gracie.  Take care of yourself.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 16, 2019)

peach174 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



It is difficult not to be anxious though when faced with one's own mortality, and that goes double for you, the love of his life, and he yours.  But being optimistic is the best medicine for both of you, and greatly increases the outcome of a successful procedure.  So you stay at the forefront of the vigil list and I know all of us who have comes to be very fond of you over the years, as well as your new friends, will have you both in our prayers and/or directed positive energy.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 16, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



We almost never have dessert when we go out for whatever reason--I suppose because my aunt or Dana almost always pay for the meal.  But I almost always serve dessert when they eat at our house which is our way of paying them back for their generosity.  We get the treat of a meal out. They get the treat of a home cooked meal that they rarely get.

But I haven't tried the Village Inn's fare in quite awhile.  One of these days maybe.  They used to make the world's best French dip.  They also used to make terrific French crepes but at some point discontinued that.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 16, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


The wife and I ate there once.........  Never been back.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 16, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Bad experience?  I haven't had any bad experiences at Village Inn though admittedly it isn't what you would call a fine dining thing either.  When we first moved to Albuquerque, we went out on our anniversary (February 14) as we always had.  Bad idea in Albuquerque though because restaurants won't take reservations for two on Valentine's Day and everywhere we went had an hour or so wait.  We were small town people not patient with waiting for a restaurant table so we kept moving.

We finally wound up at a Village Inn near the apartment complex where we first lived.  And being a fairly inelegant and not a destination restaurant, we did get a table. And when the server learned it was our anniversary, we were presented with dessert--cupcakes with candles on them.  We have always remembered that fondly.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 16, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...




Yes being optimistic is how we have gone through all of his problems when they popped up. 

Mr. P will need a couple of appointments to see how the best way would be.

He's hoping that the angioplasty works.
He calls it Roto -Rootering 

If they can't do that, then it's putting in synthetic veins.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 16, 2019)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Well he wasn't supposed to survive when he first had his heart attack, but he did.  And you guys have had some great years. I believe this time the result will be the same.  Love you Peach.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 16, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


No, the food sucked, it wasn't bad it was terrible.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 16, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I suppose it happens.  We haven't gotten a bad meal there though.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 16, 2019)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...





peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I have a total of 10 stents now, when I had my bypass surgery I pretty much went from the Angioplasty to the open heart without leaving the cardio area. Luck and prayers to you...


----------



## peach174 (Oct 16, 2019)

SFC Ollie said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Yes and that's what might happen to him too.
Thank you Ollie.
It's good to see you back again.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 16, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I used to go to Village Inn fairly frequently with friends while we were out and about late at night/early morning.  The food wasn't great, but nor did I find it terrible.  I tended to get French toast or pancakes, though, along with lots of coffee (the real reason we went there).


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 16, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



what changed why did u stop?


----------



## MarathonMike (Oct 17, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> I may be in line for a promotion at work.  Promotion may be the wrong word; I'm being considered for a different position.  It would have wider responsibility, but would also pay more, so I guess promotion might fit.  I don't know for sure I'll be getting it, or even if it will entail being hired directly by the company (I'm still working for the staffing company at this point), but my current work is starting to leave me with pain in my hand from flipping through cards for 40-50 hours a week, so it's probably a good idea for me to change things up a bit if I can.
> 
> I'm trying to decide if I want to buy myself a PlayStation for my birthday, or if I should wait and hope for a good Black Friday or Cyber Monday deal.  I want to get it because The Last of Us 2 is coming out in February; I thought the first game was excellent and the trailers for the second look great.  If I get the PS4 soon, I'll get the remastered version of the original game for free, I think.  I actually tried to buy a system on ebay, but they wouldn't process my payment for some unknown reason, so I ended up having to get that transaction cancelled.  I'd have to spend about $430 (for the console and a PS Pro subscription), and I'm also still considering getting a new video card and monitor some time soonish, so I'm not sure if I want to put out that kind of money.
> 
> Overtime is nice for the money, but it's been a bit annoying not getting home during normal business hours.  Makes it hard to make appointments.


I spent about half my career as a contractor and it was very difficult to "go to the dark side" and accept a direct position. The key for me was being tired of overtime and a solid 401K plan. It ended up being a good decision to spend the last years of my career as a direct. Just my 0.02c. Good luck!


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 17, 2019)

A couple of months back my VA doc wrote up a consult for Chiro......  Had to call Authorizations 4 times and finally yesterday Tri-West (who partners with VA) called me with an appointment with the Chiro of my choice for next Tuesday.......


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 17, 2019)

drifter said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



The late night hang outs stopped.  People got older, got families, moved away, all the normal stuff.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 18, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Wellness for Foxfyre's sister and Hombre's sister
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
Seagal and Mr. Seagal.
Beautress for wellness
Kat for wellness
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Mindful and her shoulder for healing
007's cold
Mrs. Ringel05 for good results and comfort with new meds.
Gallantwarrior for strength, patience, healing, comfort in his challenge with caring for Rod and Rod's healing.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.
Gracie for wellness.
Peach's Mr. P for wellness and successful surgery.
Did we miss anybody? Jog my memory please.

And we keep the porch light on so that those who have been away can find their way back.

*Autumn in Arizona*


----------



## Mindful (Oct 18, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> Harper
> ...



Shoulder much improved, after some time in the heat and the sea.

Still some way to go though.


----------



## Mindful (Oct 18, 2019)

Had plenty of this. And it did look like this.



 

Living with 7 cats helped a lot.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 18, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...



Well lets just keep you on the list for awhile longer and get it all the way healed.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 19, 2019)

Saturday morning!

That's one hungry little billy goat.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 19, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Saturday morning!
> 
> That's one hungry little billy goat.
> 
> Let the cartoon begin!



Good morning Oddball.     Love your weekly Saturday morning cartoons.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 19, 2019)

Obviously photoshopped, but if this was real, would you live here?  Or even visit? (I like the touch of the dish on the rock.  )


----------



## Oddball (Oct 19, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Saturday morning!
> ...


I love bringing them to you....Was on a tight travel schedule last week and had no time.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 19, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



Shame on you for having a life.  (Kidding of course)


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 19, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I may be in line for a promotion at work.  Promotion may be the wrong word; I'm being considered for a different position.  It would have wider responsibility, but would also pay more, so I guess promotion might fit.  I don't know for sure I'll be getting it, or even if it will entail being hired directly by the company (I'm still working for the staffing company at this point), but my current work is starting to leave me with pain in my hand from flipping through cards for 40-50 hours a week, so it's probably a good idea for me to change things up a bit if I can.
> ...



Hombre and I did just the opposite.  Finally had our fill of working for a tyrannical and unreasonable boss, even though the money was really good, didn't want to start over with another firm, and we went back into business for ourselves for the rest of our working for pay experience. That turned out to be a good decision for us.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 19, 2019)

peach174 said:


> Yes being optimistic is how we have gone through all of his problems when they popped up.
> 
> Mr. P will need a couple of appointments to see how the best way would be.
> 
> ...



I haven't pulled the hoses in for winter yet.  Let me know if you need them for the transplant.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 19, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> No, the food sucked, it wasn't bad it was terrible.



Use more salt.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 19, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > No, the food sucked, it wasn't bad it was terrible.
> ...


Wouldn't have helped......


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 19, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Okay, bacon.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 19, 2019)

Gravy always helps...


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 19, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Even their bacon sucked.  Have no idea how they managed that........


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 19, 2019)

I concede.  He really REALLY doesn't like Village Inn.     (But I honestly have eaten there a lot over the years and never got a bad meal.  I mean it is what it is--think Denny's or Applebees--not exactly fine dining--but I have enjoyed the food.)


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 19, 2019)

That first frost of the season crept along the lawns last night.  It crunched under Daisy the Mutt's paws as she went outside this morning.  Here it is mid October and not one tree has changed its green leaves for gold, red, russet and yellow. 

Trick-or-treat candy has been on the store shelves since August, but I believe the treats sold now will actually make it to Halloween night. 

The local Jaycees used to run a 'Haunted House' two blocks up the street in the old Lincoln Elementary school building.  They would start working on it around the end of July.  They built a labyrinth of plywood sheets painted flat black, a room where they set up a war surplus casket with a ghoul laying inside waiting to pop out and make the girls scream.  Someone got the front end from an old Ford Fairlane; the headlights, grill, bumper and all that chrome.  It would swing down from the ceiling, horn blaring and the headlights on.  It swept just over head out of the dark.

On Halloween night the Haunted House would run until 9:00.  Then the costumed crowd and 'actors' would canvass the neighborhood for treats.  As the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate was a mere two blocks down the street, my candy budget would be about the same as an electric bill in January.  A dozen big bags of Reese's Cups poured into a three gallon stainless steel salad bowl would usually do the trick.

But the old Lincoln Elementray was torn down seven years ago to make for more parking at the Northside Dommunity Church.  Trunk-or-Treat events are now the fashion.  Kids dressed up for Halloween now go to the park or a supermarket parking lot and walk from car to car where generous adults open the trunk of their cars and pass out candy from there.

It keeps the kids off the dark streets in neighborhoods and provides a nice, safe atmosphere.  But nice and safe just aren't supposed to be part of the Halloween experience.  A little scary is what the holiday calls for.  C'est la vive!


----------



## MarathonMike (Oct 19, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Congrats, that always impresses me when people are able to run their own business successfully. I did try that many years ago during my contracting years partnering with a couple of other engineers in a staffing company. We started out gangbusters but I soon found out how money can cause some people to lose all control. Fortunately I left the partnership before the you-know-what hit the fan


----------



## Oddball (Oct 19, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Driving from the Wisco northwoods to Naples, Florida...Good work, with some awesome recreational possibilities while in the neighborhoods.

A little golf here, maybe SCUBA @ Key Largo, and some possible paragliding (good weather permitting) @ Henson Gap, Tennessee on the return trip.

Life is good.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 19, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...



We had the same experience with our first business.  We decided then and there that never again.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 19, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Life is good.



it's true...


----------



## Mindful (Oct 20, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




The back stabbing and the price dumping is the dark side of all that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 20, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> That first frost of the season crept along the lawns last night.  It crunched under Daisy the Mutt's paws as she went outside this morning.  Here it is mid October and not one tree has changed its green leaves for gold, red, russet and yellow.
> 
> Trick-or-treat candy has been on the store shelves since August, but I believe the treats sold now will actually make it to Halloween night.
> 
> ...



Was super busy yesterday and missed your wonderful periodic little anthology that I look forward to Nosmo. Hope you and Daisy are well.

We were just discussing in the Coffee Shop this past week the dilemma of a changing culture and Halloween.  Yes spooky and scary but FUN are the traditional experience of that particular observance from when we were kids. And probably still is in small towns across America.  But in too many places it has also become something more sinister, more mean, more dangerous.

Hombre and I are still struggling with whether we will decorate the porch and welcome the kids, or encourage them to go to one of the Trunk & Treat events at local churches etc.  The first is the tradition for us.  But perhaps the latter is the safer tradition and memory for them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 20, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...



That really wasn't the issue with our business which was a service provided to other businesses.  Our business partners were savvy and seemed so solid, but once we had formed our small corporation, they turned out to be more difficult to work with, got in personal trouble with the IRS that we feared could jeopardize us, and got a divorce which really complicated things.  So we formally opted out.

As GW can testify, going into business with somebody is akin to a marriage, and just as stressful when things go sour. We have never ever regretted or second guessed ourselves that it was the smart thing to do to part ways when we did.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 20, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Most of us go to Village Inn because it's open after hours and early mornings.  You don't necessarily go for the food, you do take a bunch of friends, though.  I don't go as often as I used to.  Few friends who have a schedule that allows us to get together often.  That, and the partner made some asinine comment to a server once that she took the wrong way.  He was being cute and flirting but he has almost no social skills so sometimes he says some pretty stupid, and potentially offensive, things.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 20, 2019)

Not doin' so good, ended up yesterday with a full blown head cold.  Still the wife wanted to go up to Hyde Park in the mountains above Santa Fe to see the Aspens.  It was pretty, got some good picts and amazingly felt pretty good while we were up in the mountains, feel pretty shitty now that we're home.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 20, 2019)

Here's some of the pictures.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 20, 2019)

This one coming down out of the mountains back into Santa Fe looking south.  The big one way in the distance is the north face of the Sandias which towers over Albuquerque.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 20, 2019)

Things are tough right now.   I'll try more info later.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Oct 21, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Hombre and I are still struggling with whether we will decorate the porch and welcome the kids, or encourage them to go to one of the Trunk & Treat events at local churches etc. The first is the tradition for us. But perhaps the latter is the safer tradition and memory for them.



Just remember.....it's not up to the kids how & where to celebrate the holiday. Some may not have the opportunity to go elsewhere. And don't forget, you have played a part in their memories as well, by just being there. Let the numbers of kids from last year be your deciding factor of whether or not you decorate & participate...….if you had less than 5 kids last year, then maybe it's time to move on & let it go but if you had 20 or more kids, you'd better dust off the decorations & buy some candy,. (or whatever numbers you set) 


When my kids were of the age, we did several things and would depend on availability. When they were little, there was a local church that did a 'trunk or treat' but they stopped after a couple of years. So then I took them to the local mall where many of the stores would hand out candy, plus a church group put on activities & games throughout the mall, giving out candy or stickers for participating. The school and our church would each host a 'Harvest Carnival' with games & activities giving out candy as well.  But every year, I'd make sure to take them around the neighborhood......just because of the tradition and they enjoyed every bit of it. 

ok, maybe I enjoyed it too and my own memories of the fun of trick or treating door to door....because that's all I had.


----------



## MarathonMike (Oct 21, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Yes I absolutely felt like I was trapped in a 'bad marriage'. Once I saw what was going on and that he wasn't going to change, I called a meeting with the company lawyer and was formally bought out. I was never so relieved in my life!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 21, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Not doin' so good, ended up yesterday with a full blown head cold.  Still the wife wanted to go up to Hyde Park in the mountains above Santa Fe to see the Aspens.  It was pretty, got some good picts and amazingly felt pretty good while we were up in the mountains, feel pretty shitty now that we're home.



Hope you are feeling better soon.  Did you go all the way up on your aspen tour?  There is one vista on that road--might be between Hyde Park and the Ski Basin, can't remember for sure--that has a huge expanse of aspen spread across the face of the mountain that is the most outstanding to be found anywhere.

Speaking of colds, 007 mentioned he had a bad one the last time he posted and I don't think he has posted since. Anybody know if he's been around?


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 21, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Not doin' so good, ended up yesterday with a full blown head cold.  Still the wife wanted to go up to Hyde Park in the mountains above Santa Fe to see the Aspens.  It was pretty, got some good picts and amazingly felt pretty good while we were up in the mountains, feel pretty shitty now that we're home.
> ...


No, didn't go up that far.  007 was on earlier this morning ranting and raving about liberals......  As usual......
I hope I do get better soon, I feel terrible.  Slept about two and a half hours last night, took Gizmo in for dental surgery this morning, dropped him off, came home and fell asleep in my office chair for an hour.  Just heard from the Vet, surgery went well, they removed only the back teeth which were causing the vast majority of his pain, if it had been bad enough they would have removed all his teeth.  We'll pick him up at 4:30, they're sending him home with antibiotics and pain meds, of course.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 21, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


My "bad marriage" went really bad when the partner had his stroke in July.  It's difficult enough when the other party will not quit but when there's a "humanitarian" compulsion to render aid, well, that really sucks.  He's pretty much doubled down on his passive-aggressive bullying and is more selfish than ever.  I've had to give up an opportunity for a bonus and advancement because of his numerous medical issues and appointments.  This advancement in a job I was planning on retiring from in November!  Once this whole mess is resolved, for better or worse, he will be going back to his place in Anchorage.  I have been figuring out how to do both his work and mine around this place.  He's been warned that if his usefulness was ever impaired, I had no incentive to keep him around at all.  
At this point, I am most likely suffering from "caregiver burnout".  I am bound in a situation that is void of "love", or respect, or any modicum of gratitude for all the shit I am going through on his behalf.  But enough!  I've got to try and get some of my work done today.  He's invited several people over to visit and I haven't had a lot of time to clean up the house.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 21, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Not doin' so good, ended up yesterday with a full blown head cold.  Still the wife wanted to go up to Hyde Park in the mountains above Santa Fe to see the Aspens.  It was pretty, got some good picts and amazingly felt pretty good while we were up in the mountains, feel pretty shitty now that we're home.
> ...


Colds seem to be common all over right now.  I have several friends who are so afflicted.  I send my best to help healing for all of my fellow CSers.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 21, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Poor, ol' Gizmo.  Guess you'll have to feed him all that repulsive canned kitty food now (he-he-he).


----------



## MarathonMike (Oct 21, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Sorry to hear all that. It's to your credit you are being so supportive when it doesn't seem that you are obligated to be.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 21, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


I like to think I'm taking care of some wounded, helpless animal.  In reality, it's like taking care of a spoiled, selfish, three-year-old nephew.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 21, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



This is the area, though the photo doesn't even coming close to doing it justice.  It is pretty high up though obviously still below the tree line.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 21, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I must have missed the Gizmo post--will go look it up. Glad to hear he is getting better though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 21, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I can relate.  And when it becomes obvious they are not benefiting from your generosity and it is harming you, it is time to require them to move on or do so yourself.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 21, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Just got him home, he obviously super skittish but starving, hasn't eaten since yesterday.  Put a small bit of canned down for him, he tried to eat it but turned around and ran away from it, obviously it hurts.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 21, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Aw poor guy.  Make him something really liquid that he has to lap.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 21, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


He's hiding right now but he eventually has to come out, I have antibiotics to give him tonight.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 21, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Baby food works well, fed from a spoon, of course.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 22, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
Seagal and Mr. Seagal.
Beautress for wellness
Kat for wellness
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Mindful and her shoulder for healing
Mrs. Ringel05 for wellness
Gallantwarrior for strength, patience, healing, comfort in his challenge with caring for Rod and Rod's healing.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.
Gracie for wellness.
Peach's Mr. P for wellness and successful surgery.
Did we miss anybody? Jog my memory please.
Ringel's cold and healing for Gizmo,

And we keep the porch light on so that those who have been away can find their way back.

*Autumn in Alaska*


----------



## boedicca (Oct 22, 2019)

Oh my.  Well, we lost another dear family member last week.  mr. boe's dad passed away quite suddenly.   We're losing our elders quite rapidly now.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 22, 2019)

boedicca said:


> Oh my.  Well, we lost another dear family member last week.  mr. boe's dad passed away quite suddenly.   We're losing our elders quite rapidly now.



So sorry Boe.  Whether we have months or years to prepare or it happens without warning, losing our loved ones hurts so bad. You are lucky to have a strong family to support each other.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 22, 2019)

My sincerest condolence's to both you and Mr. Boe…


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 22, 2019)

boedicca said:


> Oh my.  Well, we lost another dear family member last week.  mr. boe's dad passed away quite suddenly.   We're losing our elders quite rapidly now.



Very sorry for your loss, boedicca.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 22, 2019)

So sorry for your loss boe
It's so very hard when it's sudden.


----------



## boedicca (Oct 22, 2019)

Thank you all.   He was a wonderful man. It was very heartwarming to see how much he was loved by so many family and friends.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 22, 2019)

boedicca said:


> Oh my.  Well, we lost another dear family member last week.  mr. boe's dad passed away quite suddenly.   We're losing our elders quite rapidly now.


My most heartfelt condolences.


----------



## beautress (Oct 23, 2019)

boedicca said:


> Oh my.  Well, we lost another dear family member last week.  mr. boe's dad passed away quite suddenly.   We're losing our elders quite rapidly now.


So sorry for ya'll's loss, boedicca. It's a hard time for families, but they're in a better place if there was too much pain or worse.


----------



## boedicca (Oct 23, 2019)

beautress said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my.  Well, we lost another dear family member last week.  mr. boe's dad passed away quite suddenly.   We're losing our elders quite rapidly now.
> ...




Thank you dear friendo.  He was in horrible pain, so time for him to go.


----------



## beautress (Oct 23, 2019)

Took my little stack of 10 quilt tops last week to the charity closet, and completed one more top yesterday, and one a few hours ago. Probably ought to get up stairs and work on something. I worked on songs last night and after mowing today, I should probably think about lunch/supper as it's well into the afternoon just now. Hope everyone has a stellar week, keep our shots up for the ankle biting that goes on and smiles for your umbrellas. Rotten times get replaced by happier ones, most of the time. Hope all of you have sorrows repaired soon, and that your loved ones are happy and safe from pain and cares. I've kind of sorted out my losses and decided to keep up with karaoke since Daisy's Diner decided to go a different route a few weeks back. I followed the leader to a bar to sing. I am allergic to alcohol, lol, but I work hard on memorizing songs I didn't have time to learn while the children were growing up, which takes considerable repitition, My Doctor finally found an antibiotic I wasn't allergic to, and my year-long bout with pneumonia, bronchitis, and asthma seem to be on the run, so that's a relief I can't even describe. I also found that nutritional healers keep air passages free with a combination of fresh or juiced celery, carrot, and beets, and they have negligible calories, so that's helping me slim down big time.  

Hope your cold goes away soon, Ringel. You're something else to put your troubles on hold while you treat your special loved one to going places she loves to go to at this time when she's been through so much physical badness that chemotherapy seems to be. God bless you both. I haven't been confronted yet with a cold this year, but the nutritionists say the carrot-celery-beet juice therapy works well for colds. I can't recommend what I haven't tried, just sayin' that's what I read about it. I read one study about celery, and it's a mild unpretentious vegetable that seems to be the best warrior known to mankind for killing microbial annoyers inside the chest.

Prayers up for sustenance to Gallantwarrior, too. Some elder illnesses removes all their ability to be diplomatic, namely alzheimer's. Hope that you know we're praying and on your side while you're going through all that bad stuff, Gallant warrior.  

Back to my purple and yellow log cabin quilts. I'll see if I can find one and place it below. Well, I found one way too elaborate and one with the right colors, but it's not at all like a log cabin, so I'll just leave them here anyways:








This log cabin quilt uses 2 sizes of logs, one side is 1" finished and the other side is a half inch finished. It's called uneven log cabin work, and it's twice the cutting because if you're doing a double one like the above, you have to follow the extra cutting and carefully make the blocks using the right size strip on all 4 sides. That can get tedious if you're used to the conventional ones. The heart in the center of this one would make a perfect wounded warrior quilt, the purple heart medal is what the armed services give their wounded warriors  who are wounded in battle. It's also a beautiful center for a baby girl or baby boy that is going to be loved by a dear family. Have a wonderful day, everybody.​


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 23, 2019)

boedicca said:


> Oh my.  Well, we lost another dear family member last week.  mr. boe's dad passed away quite suddenly.   We're losing our elders quite rapidly now.


Truly am sorry for yours and Mr Boe's loss.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 23, 2019)

Giz has mostly come out of hiding but won't let us get too near to him yet.  I know he's in pain and I wish he would let me give him his meds, just have to wait.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 23, 2019)

beautress 

USMB Coffee Shop IV


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Oct 23, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...





Hubs was like that as well. Some days the term 'Brat' would have fit in with your description...… and that caregiver burnout happens faster and more intense when the patient is like that., 



Somedays I was really tempted to use the 'attitude adjuster' on his behind and send him to the corner till he thought better of it...….IF I could have gotten away with it.


----------



## beautress (Oct 23, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> beautress my mother and her sister done a whole lot of quilting when they were alive... Very few nights I have slept in my entire lifetime that it was not under a quilt my mother made... Something special about that in my bizarre little world...
> Anyway my Aunt (just one of 6 sisters and 6 brothers) had the sewing deformity and I was curious if you were afflicted? She always used a thimble, but the first joint of her index finger was bent almost 90 degrees... I don't know why but it never slowed her down... She quilted more than my mother did and trust me that was a ton...
> 
> I admire your work and your dedication to the community with your amazing ability...


Thank you, Ridgerunner. There's something wonderful about handmade quilts that outpace the commercial ones. I'm glad you under the experience of sleeping under handmade quilts in your life. It's like being held in someone's arms and getting hugged all night long. I don't know why that is, I just know that it is.

I chalk that good feeling up to the angels who gave that person the strength to do that big job of quilting. After losing my muscle strength with 15 years of fibromyalgia, I just do what I can which is to make the best tops I can so the dear ladies of the guild can quilt them. Most of them do superior work, the rest are in the upper echelons of excellence, and it's a joy the few times I get to see one of them ready to go to a needy child or shut in. I majored in art my first year of college, but learned to do color by trial and error. I try putting different combinations and textures together because it's fun and you get a look no one else has. And it's a happy thing to know a needy child will someday be wrapped in a quilt someone who prayed for their happy life as she was quilting it and knowing that God makes good things happen when you ask for it. Right now, I just need a good night's sleep.  I'm praying for unity in our nation that seems to be tearing itself up over destructive influences. Thanks for such kind words. Good night all.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 24, 2019)

So sorry to hear about Mr. Boe..but if he was suffering...at least now he isn't.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 24, 2019)

Gracie said:


> So sorry to hear about Mr. Boe..but if he was suffering...at least now he isn't.



That is an amazing new avatar Gracie.  I'm not sure what there is about it but it is. . .I'm not sure how to describe it.  Cute but haunting in a way.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 24, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
Seagal and Mr. Seagal.
Beautress for wellness
Kat for wellness
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Mindful and her shoulder for healing
Mrs. Ringel05 for wellness
Gallantwarrior for strength, patience, healing, comfort in his challenge with caring for Rod and Rod's healing.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.
Gracie for wellness.
Peach's Mr. P for wellness and successful surgery.
Ringel's cold and healing for Gizmo.
Comfort and love for Boedicca and Mr. Boe in his father's passing.
Did we miss anybody? Jog my memory please.





And we keep the porch light on so that those who have been away can find their way back.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 24, 2019)

boedicca said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Hugs and best wishes Lady Boedicca ..  
.


----------



## boedicca (Oct 24, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...




Thank you mon cher Lumpikins.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 24, 2019)

Well...so it starts. Old age and RA kicking in big time. BOTH wrists are shot to hell now. So, I went shopping on Amazon. Got some RA gloves to help with compression (it does make it feel better when I wear my ace bandages on my wrists), got a butt tong wiper thingy so I can actually reach back there and feel clean instead of having to jump in the shower every time I take a poo. I know..too much info, lol.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 24, 2019)

AND..I'm thinking about getting those bended spoons and forks since I have a hard time getting food to my mouth. Funny and not haha funny how you never really pay attention on just how much your bands have to bend and twist for simple things, eh?


----------



## Gracie (Oct 24, 2019)

AND..when it gets to where I can't use my hands at all...I have to figure out a way to off myself cuz I damn sure don't plan to live that disabled!!! I kid you not. But I think I have a couple more years left to ponder that plan.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 24, 2019)

Gracie said:


> AND..when it gets to where I can't use my hands at all...I have to figure out a way to off myself cuz I damn sure don't plan to live that disabled!!! I kid you not. But I think I have a couple more years left to ponder that plan.



Look into the Budwig protocol Gracie. You probably don't need to go on the full regime, but I find just doing a daily smoothie or two including the flax oil properly prepared with cottage cheese--it has to be properly prepared to get the right chemical combination--does wonders for my auto immune issues. At the very least it won't harm you and it really might help.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 24, 2019)

This 86 years old Grandma has been stitching the upholstery on this chair for 25 years and finally completed it. I can't imagine the patience and perseverance it took, but it is gorgeous.


----------



## Mindful (Oct 25, 2019)

Watching my TV news.

More wild fires raging in California.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 25, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Watching my TV news.
> 
> More wild fires raging in California.



Yes they are terrible but they always are this time of year.  At least Gracie isn't in the line of fire (no pun intended) for now.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 25, 2019)

Made my first ever ice cream cake two days ago.  Used a butter pecan cake mix and Tillamook Vanilla with butterscotch and chocolate drops.  First off it looks like hell secondly it's almost too sweet to eat.  Next time no cake mix, make the cake from scratch with half the sugar and make whipped cream from heavy cream with no sugar added at all.  The ice cream is more than sweet enough to handle the sweetness factor.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 25, 2019)

Oh my gosh... A winner rep seems so inadequate for a view of this beautiful chair... I should send this lady money...

USMB Coffee Shop IV


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 25, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Oh my gosh... A winner rep seems so inadequate for a view of this beautiful chair... I should send this lady money...
> 
> USMB Coffee Shop IV



Agreed so Beautiful and original.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 26, 2019)

Saturday morning!

Going SCUBA diving next week, for the 1st time in years and years.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## saveliberty (Oct 26, 2019)

Pretty typical Fall foliage like I saw on Express deliveries today.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 26, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 286386



Traitor!


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 26, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> My "bad marriage" went really bad when the partner had his stroke in July.  It's difficult enough when the other party will not quit but when there's a "humanitarian" compulsion to render aid, well, that really sucks.  He's pretty much doubled down on his passive-aggressive bullying and is more selfish than ever.  I've had to give up an opportunity for a bonus and advancement because of his numerous medical issues and appointments.  This advancement in a job I was planning on retiring from in November!  Once this whole mess is resolved, for better or worse, he will be going back to his place in Anchorage.  I have been figuring out how to do both his work and mine around this place.  He's been warned that if his usefulness was ever impaired, I had no incentive to keep him around at all.
> At this point, I am most likely suffering from "caregiver burnout".  I am bound in a situation that is void of "love", or respect, or any modicum of gratitude for all the shit I am going through on his behalf.  But enough!  I've got to try and get some of my work done today.  He's invited several people over to visit and I haven't had a lot of time to clean up the house.



A partnership implies a lot of things I don't see your partner doing or giving.  Sorry my friend.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 26, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> He's hiding right now but he eventually has to come out, I have antibiotics to give him tonight.



Would appreciate before and after pics of your hands with this one.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 26, 2019)

Gracie said:


> AND..when it gets to where I can't use my hands at all...I have to figure out a way to off myself cuz I damn sure don't plan to live that disabled!!! I kid you not. But I think I have a couple more years left to ponder that plan.



Take a sign language class, that ought to do it....


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 26, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> Pretty typical Fall foliage like I saw on Express deliveries today.



Oh gorgeous.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 26, 2019)

We got our garage door finally fixed up!
Yeah, finally the garage is totally complete. 


I'm still renovating the kitchen.
I have only a few of the countertops left to do, then I put down the new floor.
Next is the front room and 2nd bedroom to paint.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 26, 2019)

peach174 said:


> We got our garage door finally fixed up!
> Yeah, finally the garage is totally complete.
> 
> 
> ...



Here, let me help.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 26, 2019)

peach174 said:


> We got our garage door finally fixed up!
> Yeah, finally the garage is totally complete.
> 
> 
> ...


Always busy, never bored.  Treasure the time you can spend on projects you really want to get accomplished.  I got my shisa mounted on the porch railing today.  A small project but a completed project now!  I picked this pair up when I was in Okinawa in March because I was captivated by their legend.  Okinawans (Rykyu) actually have more in common than they do with the Japanese.  They can resent being called "Japanese", too.  
Shisa - Wikipedia


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 26, 2019)

Been busy with medical appointments for the pard.  He got a shock and disappointment when the neurologist told him he cannot legally drive.  He was so counting on her just bowing to his wishes and signing off on his request.  Hell, he can barely walk!  I found out he's sandbagged a set of keys for the Dodge.  I'll have to get those off of him because he refuses to accept that he is not capable of driving safely.  Two bad bits of news, too.  Neurologist says the damage from the stroke is chronic and probably won't heal.  That means he'll have to work around his disabilities and work hard to build up strength and dexterity.  He's still hoping for some magic pill to cure him.  Then, she gave us a referral to a neurosurgeon to find out about some kind of brain infection he's got.  I'll have to google all the gobbled-gook to try and understand the details.  She wrote a scrip for 20 tests to help figure out what's causing the inflammation and determine whether it's treatable, or not.  He's not worried about the brain inflammation, claims they're just trying to make as much money as they can.  He also told me he will drive when and where he damned will pleases.  The neurologist was just covering her own ass.  
I am less alone and more lonely than I can ever remember being.  
Well, gotta go feed the beasts.  I was waiting to see if the rain would let up.  No luck.  But I do need to grab a nap and load the truck.  I'm going to another buddy's place tomorrow after work to cut up some downed trees for firewood.  I'll need all I can get because the partner is here 24/7 and burns a LOT of wood.
I'll check back when I can.
Love y'all and thank everyone for your wishes and prayers.


----------



## beautress (Oct 26, 2019)

boedicca said:


> Oh my.  Well, we lost another dear family member last week.  mr. boe's dad passed away quite suddenly.   We're losing our elders quite rapidly now.


More prayers up, boedicca.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Oct 26, 2019)

As of yesterday, I became the most hated human being on the planet. Gave both dogs and the cat a bath. 

Dogs got over it with a treat...…..the cat still scowls at me when I pet her. 


She's just lucky I didn't use the hair dryer or shop vac on her


----------



## beautress (Oct 26, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Been busy with medical appointments for the pard.  He got a shock and disappointment when the neurologist told him he cannot legally drive.  He was so counting on her just bowing to his wishes and signing off on his request.  Hell, he can barely walk!  I found out he's sandbagged a set of keys for the Dodge.  I'll have to get those off of him because he refuses to accept that he is not capable of driving safely.  Two bad bits of news, too.  Neurologist says the damage from the stroke is chronic and probably won't heal.  That means he'll have to work around his disabilities and work hard to build up strength and dexterity.  He's still hoping for some magic pill to cure him.  Then, she gave us a referral to a neurosurgeon to find out about some kind of brain infection he's got.  I'll have to google all the gobbled-gook to try and understand the details.  She wrote a scrip for 20 tests to help figure out what's causing the inflammation and determine whether it's treatable, or not.  He's not worried about the brain inflammation, claims they're just trying to make as much money as they can.  He also told me he will drive when and where he damned will pleases.  The neurologist was just covering her own ass.
> I am less alone and more lonely than I can ever remember being.
> Well, gotta go feed the beasts.  I was waiting to see if the rain would let up.  No luck.  But I do need to grab a nap and load the truck.  I'm going to another buddy's place tomorrow after work to cut up some downed trees for firewood.  I'll need all I can get because the partner is here 24/7 and burns a LOT of wood.
> I'll check back when I can.
> Love y'all and thank everyone for your wishes and prayers.


Bless your heart, gallantwarrior. I had a similar problem, except my husband was so secretive about his illnesses because he didn't want me to worry. But even so, in dementia nature took him over, and he, too, would try to get away with leaving and driving anywhere from around the town and back, or to timbuktu (anywhere) running out of gas over 100 miles away. I finally found all 3 sets of keys, put them in my jeans pockets, and slept in bluejeans with 3 sets of keys that had car keys in them in my pockets all night long every night for a year. At first it wasn't comfortable, but I got used to it because the constables/sheriffs in 3 counties here told me to not let him drive in their counties/areas. I didn't count on being my dear husband's jailer, but that's what it rounded out being. Our children lived too far away to be of assistance, so I carried out this frustrating task because I had to do it, in keeping our agreement to live as free people as long as we could. I respected the agreement and my vows, because I had no choice. I loved him from the top of his head to the longest toenail on his foot. He had been the sweetest guy in the world for the majority of the 44 years of our marriage. I buried him 3.5 years ago. That was hard, because I loved him even when he did stupid stuff that you can expect from a guy who's got a case of dementia hanging over his head. I clung to memories for a long, long time. I've been back to USMB for a little over a year now. I can say, I'm over the most of my initial shock when I woke up from a nap one day to find him not breathing any more. Denial is not just a river in Egypt. I kept thinking we'd wake up one morning, and the phone would ring with a cure for dementia. That call never happened. Now, I am grateful that God took him into his loving arms from this world of heartache and pain. I bless you and pray for what you are going through with, because he's going through much worse with the loses he has, and he probably has a slight amount of guilt in his lucid times for putting you through unthinkable agony. We love you here, GW. Hang in there, ok?


----------



## boedicca (Oct 26, 2019)

beautress said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my.  Well, we lost another dear family member last week.  mr. boe's dad passed away quite suddenly.   We're losing our elders quite rapidly now.
> ...




Thank you dear friendo!


----------



## beautress (Oct 26, 2019)

To Foxfyre and Gracie-- I'm so grateful you mentioned the RA protocol, Foxfyre. I looked it up, because as a person who lives in a major pecan-growing area, I was wondering why they mentioned walnuts (cousin of the pecan) as better for RA than almost any other vegetable food and looked up the protocol. It's true. Walnuts have ten times the right kind of Omega 3 that relieves arthritis and other aches. I couldn't believe my eyes, but that's what I found out. Also, there is a picture I found that shows the ten best foods that likely will relieve RA pain best due to this unique Omega 3 oil principle, and here it is:



​I've been cued into groceries as preventative medicine since I found a book at Good Will that has a title something like Food that delivers Medicine (?) I can't remember the exact name of the book, and can't find it around here, either, as I used to read it all the time. I'm going to be reorganizing my kitchen for cooking purposes only and put all the fabrics into the sewing room again, so I will likely find the name of the book and publish it here when I locate it. I know it's around here somewhere.

And Miss Piccolo my naughty cat has outdone herself knocking papers, books, and fabrics that I can't reach directly to the floor, so I have to do a lot of laundry and dusting, too, so I have to persevere this task and may have to lay off the computer a few days.

Foxfyre, thanks again for creating a political-off limits at USMB to establish this coffee shop / lounge thread as a place we can meet and sympathize with everyone, whether we agree politically or not. You are the best.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 27, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
Seagal and Mr. Seagal.
Beautress for wellness
Kat for wellness
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Mindful and her shoulder for healing
Mrs. Ringel05 for wellness
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.
Gracie for wellness.
Peach's Mr. P for wellness and successful surgery.
Ringel's cold and healing for Gizmo.
Comfort and love for Boedicca and Mr. Boe in his father's passing.
Extra prayers/positive vibes for gallantwarrior dealing with his own health issues as well as a terribly difficult situation with Rod and increased responsibilities.
Did we miss anybody? Jog my memory please.

And we always leave a light on so that those who have been away can find their way back.

Autumn on the Mahoney River, Ohio


----------



## Gracie (Oct 27, 2019)

beautress said:


> To Foxfyre and Gracie-- I'm so grateful you mentioned the RA protocol, Foxfyre. I looked it up, because as a person who lives in a major pecan-growing area, I was wondering why they mentioned walnuts (cousin of the pecan) as better for RA than almost any other vegetable food and looked up the protocol. It's true. Walnuts have ten times the right kind of Omega 3 that relieves arthritis and other aches. I couldn't believe my eyes, but that's what I found out. Also, there is a picture I found that shows the ten best foods that likely will relieve RA pain best due to this unique Omega 3 oil principle, and here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can eat some of that stuff...but...not nuts. I have diverticulitus or however its spelled; colitis, IBS and possibly gluten intolerant. No small seeds, nuts, etc that can get caught up in the pockets in my innards. And...I loathe cottage cheese. Eww eww eww ewww. Older I get, the more I fall apart. 

However...I AM exploring Manuka Honey benefits. Whether that helps my RA or not remains to be seen. Plus, I don't think I want to spend 45 bucks and more on a small jar of it. Damn stuff is EXPENSIVE!!


----------



## Gracie (Oct 27, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> I am less alone and more lonely than I can ever remember being.


That makes me sad to read. 
I wish you were closer. We would be buds. I could sit on the couch and direct you, lol.


----------



## beautress (Oct 27, 2019)

Gracie said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > To Foxfyre and Gracie-- I'm so grateful you mentioned the RA protocol, Foxfyre. I looked it up, because as a person who lives in a major pecan-growing area, I was wondering why they mentioned walnuts (cousin of the pecan) as better for RA than almost any other vegetable food and looked up the protocol. It's true. Walnuts have ten times the right kind of Omega 3 that relieves arthritis and other aches. I couldn't believe my eyes, but that's what I found out. Also, there is a picture I found that shows the ten best foods that likely will relieve RA pain best due to this unique Omega 3 oil principle, and here it is:
> ...


It sure is, but you're well worth it Gracie. I bought a small plastic container of walnuts a few hours ago and found some flaxseed oil pills at Walmart in the 100 size bottle, and they're just 4.8 cents apiece here. I'm glad I found the picture, because I have slight arthritic issues from time to time, but my sister who died the same year my husband, had a terrible case of RA, and she hurt every waking minute. I loved my sister from the minute she was born until I got the awful call that she had passed, and I still do. Nobody deserves to be in that much pain as their last memory, much less live with it from day to day. If it's seeds that cause problems in the colon, if you have a halfway decent food grinder, you could make nut butter from the walnuts. They have a lot of the elemental nutrient that alleviates RA pain, according to what I read last night. Wish a hug could take away your pain.


----------



## Mindful (Oct 27, 2019)

Isn't Arizona a good place to live, for joint and bones problems?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 27, 2019)

Gracie said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > To Foxfyre and Gracie-- I'm so grateful you mentioned the RA protocol, Foxfyre. I looked it up, because as a person who lives in a major pecan-growing area, I was wondering why they mentioned walnuts (cousin of the pecan) as better for RA than almost any other vegetable food and looked up the protocol. It's true. Walnuts have ten times the right kind of Omega 3 that relieves arthritis and other aches. I couldn't believe my eyes, but that's what I found out. Also, there is a picture I found that shows the ten best foods that likely will relieve RA pain best due to this unique Omega 3 oil principle, and here it is:
> ...



The smoothie's I make consist of 2 parts cottage cheese and 1 part organic unrefined cold pressed flax oil blended at low speed for about 1 minute using a submersible wand type blender until no flax oil is visible. That changes the chemistry of both into a new substance that doesn't taste like either.  It is extremely important that nothing else is added until that step is complete.  And hand mixing won't do it.  It has to be blended.  For Hombre and me I use a half cup low fat (1%) cottage cheese and a quarter cup flax oil.

Then I thin it down with a bit of pure fruit juice--I prefer apple--and pour it into a large blender along with some raw unrefined honey, perhaps a whole orange (peeled but no seeds), a whole apple (unpeeled but no seeds), sometimes a banana or fresh strawberries or blueberries or fresh peaches or melon or whatever I have,  a couple of tablespoons of freshly ground flax seed (I grind in a small coffee grinder) and a large glass full of crushed ice and blend until smooth, pour it into two large glasses, and we drink it.

When we have a second one in a day, instead of fruit I use fresh or frozen veggies--spinach, kale, broccoli or whatever--instead of fruit but still sweeten with some raw honey.

Both, especially the fruit one, taste wonderful, healthy, are chock full of omegas in the perfect ratios.  And you feel really good.  And for me there is a noticeable lessening of inflammation.

On the full regime, absolutely no refined sugar or artificial sweeteners--just unrefined honey or stevia--and no refined grains are allowed. No wheat.  No fats other than the flax oil or a bit of unrefined coconut oil.  No dairy other than the low fat cottage cheese used to make the quark.  The emphasis is on fresh or frozen fruit and veggies--raw, cooked, or juiced--and the nuts Beautress mentioned are also allowed.  You can have normal seasonings like salt, pepper, herbs, and herbal or black tea.  I haven't found coffee to be detrimental either though.

I did learn that the smoothie recipe tends to stick like glue once it has dried though, so I wash the blenders and other utensils immediately after I make the smoothie and save the soapy dish water to wash the glasses in after we have enjoyed this liquid breakfast.

Some people prefer to eat the 'quark' (blended cottage cheese and flax oil) with a little raw honey, the ground flax seed, and add some berries or whatever, and that's okay too but we just prefer to drink it in the smoothies.

One more thing, if you use the flax seed buy the whole flax seed as fresh as you can get it.  And grind to a fine consistency what you want to use immediately just before you use it.  Flax seed loses much of its potency within a half hour of grinding so if you buy it already ground, it isn't nearly so useful as a nutrient.  Chia seed does not need to be ground but probably would not be advised for the IBS folks.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 27, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Isn't Arizona a good place to live, for joint and bones problems?



Yes, a lot of people that know exactly how you feel.  Misery loves company.


----------



## Mindful (Oct 27, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't Arizona a good place to live, for joint and bones problems?
> ...



Whatever that means.

I've heard people who went to live there say their bodies feel ten years younger.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 27, 2019)

Mindful said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



If you had asked nicely I'd have explained it.


----------



## Mindful (Oct 27, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



No need. It's a dry climate there.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## peach174 (Oct 28, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > We got our garage door finally fixed up!
> ...



I put up a paint wall stencil of The Hopi Kachina doll -Kokopelli, above the blank space above the kitchen cupboards. Just finished it completely Sat. morning.
Dancing away playing his flute having a grand ole time.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 28, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Been busy with medical appointments for the pard.  He got a shock and disappointment when the neurologist told him he cannot legally drive.  He was so counting on her just bowing to his wishes and signing off on his request.  Hell, he can barely walk!  I found out he's sandbagged a set of keys for the Dodge.  I'll have to get those off of him because he refuses to accept that he is not capable of driving safely.  Two bad bits of news, too.  Neurologist says the damage from the stroke is chronic and probably won't heal.  That means he'll have to work around his disabilities and work hard to build up strength and dexterity.  He's still hoping for some magic pill to cure him.  Then, she gave us a referral to a neurosurgeon to find out about some kind of brain infection he's got.  I'll have to google all the gobbled-gook to try and understand the details.  She wrote a scrip for 20 tests to help figure out what's causing the inflammation and determine whether it's treatable, or not.  He's not worried about the brain inflammation, claims they're just trying to make as much money as they can.  He also told me he will drive when and where he damned will pleases.  The neurologist was just covering her own ass.
> I am less alone and more lonely than I can ever remember being.
> Well, gotta go feed the beasts.  I was waiting to see if the rain would let up.  No luck.  But I do need to grab a nap and load the truck.  I'm going to another buddy's place tomorrow after work to cut up some downed trees for firewood.  I'll need all I can get because the partner is here 24/7 and burns a LOT of wood.
> I'll check back when I can.
> Love y'all and thank everyone for your wishes and prayers.





gallantwarrior said:


> Been busy with medical appointments for the pard.  He got a shock and disappointment when the neurologist told him he cannot legally drive.  He was so counting on her just bowing to his wishes and signing off on his request.  Hell, he can barely walk!  I found out he's sandbagged a set of keys for the Dodge.  I'll have to get those off of him because he refuses to accept that he is not capable of driving safely.  Two bad bits of news, too.  Neurologist says the damage from the stroke is chronic and probably won't heal.  That means he'll have to work around his disabilities and work hard to build up strength and dexterity.  He's still hoping for some magic pill to cure him.  Then, she gave us a referral to a neurosurgeon to find out about some kind of brain infection he's got.  I'll have to google all the gobbled-gook to try and understand the details.  She wrote a scrip for 20 tests to help figure out what's causing the inflammation and determine whether it's treatable, or not.  He's not worried about the brain inflammation, claims they're just trying to make as much money as they can.  He also told me he will drive when and where he damned will pleases.  The neurologist was just covering her own ass.
> I am less alone and more lonely than I can ever remember being.
> Well, gotta go feed the beasts.  I was waiting to see if the rain would let up.  No luck.  But I do need to grab a nap and load the truck.  I'm going to another buddy's place tomorrow after work to cut up some downed trees for firewood.  I'll need all I can get because the partner is here 24/7 and burns a LOT of wood.
> I'll check back when I can.
> Love y'all and thank everyone for your wishes and prayers.



I can totally relate to and understand exactly how you feel about being alone and more lonely right now.
It's how I feel too with all of Mr. P's problems.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 28, 2019)

peach174 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Been busy with medical appointments for the pard.  He got a shock and disappointment when the neurologist told him he cannot legally drive.  He was so counting on her just bowing to his wishes and signing off on his request.  Hell, he can barely walk!  I found out he's sandbagged a set of keys for the Dodge.  I'll have to get those off of him because he refuses to accept that he is not capable of driving safely.  Two bad bits of news, too.  Neurologist says the damage from the stroke is chronic and probably won't heal.  That means he'll have to work around his disabilities and work hard to build up strength and dexterity.  He's still hoping for some magic pill to cure him.  Then, she gave us a referral to a neurosurgeon to find out about some kind of brain infection he's got.  I'll have to google all the gobbled-gook to try and understand the details.  She wrote a scrip for 20 tests to help figure out what's causing the inflammation and determine whether it's treatable, or not.  He's not worried about the brain inflammation, claims they're just trying to make as much money as they can.  He also told me he will drive when and where he damned will pleases.  The neurologist was just covering her own ass.
> ...


He keeps trying to ride in the early morning in 30°to 40° weather, he won't eat lunch when he needs 3 meals a day with all of his health problems. He is vary stubborn also. 
Sometimes I feel like a mindless parakeet repeating useless words
It's so frustrating and difficult when they have neurological problems.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 28, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Isn't Arizona a good place to live, for joint and bones problems?





Mindful said:


> Isn't Arizona a good place to live, for joint and bones problems?



Yes it is.


----------



## Mindful (Oct 28, 2019)

peach174 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't Arizona a good place to live, for joint and bones problems?
> ...



The Canary Isles is also a great climate. I felt well there.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 28, 2019)

Mindful said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


If you like the ocean (water)that's a good place.
People who like water are not very happy in a dry desert climate.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 28, 2019)

peach174 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Also people who enjoy a lot of green, water running under the bridges, etc. often find the landscape out here to be too harsh.  It takes awhile to understand it I think, to feel it, to appreciate it, and see the beauty of the high desert.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 28, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> As of yesterday, I became the most hated human being on the planet. Gave both dogs and the cat a bath.
> 
> Dogs got over it with a treat...…..the cat still scowls at me when I pet her.
> 
> ...


She'll get over it after filling your shoes a couple of times.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 28, 2019)

beautress said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Been busy with medical appointments for the pard.  He got a shock and disappointment when the neurologist told him he cannot legally drive.  He was so counting on her just bowing to his wishes and signing off on his request.  Hell, he can barely walk!  I found out he's sandbagged a set of keys for the Dodge.  I'll have to get those off of him because he refuses to accept that he is not capable of driving safely.  Two bad bits of news, too.  Neurologist says the damage from the stroke is chronic and probably won't heal.  That means he'll have to work around his disabilities and work hard to build up strength and dexterity.  He's still hoping for some magic pill to cure him.  Then, she gave us a referral to a neurosurgeon to find out about some kind of brain infection he's got.  I'll have to google all the gobbled-gook to try and understand the details.  She wrote a scrip for 20 tests to help figure out what's causing the inflammation and determine whether it's treatable, or not.  He's not worried about the brain inflammation, claims they're just trying to make as much money as they can.  He also told me he will drive when and where he damned will pleases.  The neurologist was just covering her own ass.
> ...


I am sorry for your loss, beautress.  I cannot imagine losing someone I loved for so long and so deeply.  Even worse, watching that vital person deteriorate and sink into the darkness of dementia.  But you soldier on and offer solace to others.
I thank you all for every fine thought and wish for wellness you send.  P.S.  I got the keys!
I have to go.  I have another appointment to attend to.  Fortunately, I have been legally assigned the partner's agent and am officially a caretaker for him.  I am allowed to sit in on almost all his consults, which is good because he doesn't even pay attention to what is being said, or done, to him.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 28, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 28, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> As of yesterday, I became the most hated human being on the planet. Gave both dogs and the cat a bath.
> 
> Dogs got over it with a treat...…..the cat still scowls at me when I pet her.
> 
> ...



I always used the hair dryer when I gave the dogs or cat a bath when I was a nanny.  The cat, in particular, simply didn't get dry enough with just a toweling.  She didn't like it, and it could get very frustrating, but she wasn't TOO bad about it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 28, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


I think I told you all of our first reactions to the desert years ago, now we couldn't see ourselves living anywhere else.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 28, 2019)

beautress said:


> To Foxfyre and Gracie-- I'm so grateful you mentioned the RA protocol, Foxfyre. I looked it up, because as a person who lives in a major pecan-growing area, I was wondering why they mentioned walnuts (cousin of the pecan) as better for RA than almost any other vegetable food and looked up the protocol. It's true. Walnuts have ten times the right kind of Omega 3 that relieves arthritis and other aches. I couldn't believe my eyes, but that's what I found out. Also, there is a picture I found that shows the ten best foods that likely will relieve RA pain best due to this unique Omega 3 oil principle, and here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is very nice to come here and chat like normal people.  I love you guys and consider you like family.  Thank you all!


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 28, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > To Foxfyre and Gracie-- I'm so grateful you mentioned the RA protocol, Foxfyre. I looked it up, because as a person who lives in a major pecan-growing area, I was wondering why they mentioned walnuts (cousin of the pecan) as better for RA than almost any other vegetable food and looked up the protocol. It's true. Walnuts have ten times the right kind of Omega 3 that relieves arthritis and other aches. I couldn't believe my eyes, but that's what I found out. Also, there is a picture I found that shows the ten best foods that likely will relieve RA pain best due to this unique Omega 3 oil principle, and here it is:
> ...


Up yours!!!


Oh wait.......





Never mind.


----------



## beautress (Oct 28, 2019)

Bit the bullet this morning on getting done with that yellow and purple tall sailing ship quilt for a child. One of the horizontal rows is the sea water under the ship, and just right above the body of the ship (which isn't much of a big deal) you need one solitary row of skylight and an inch of mast showing under one of each of four rows of sails. The result was very pleasing, but not much of a tiny baby quilt. Fortunately, I made 40 solid yellow log cabin squares, 10 purple ones, and about 50 half yellow logs and half purple logs 
The small quilts we make for infants -
make great baby quilts, small, but quite covering for newborns:
These are the half yellow, half (dark) squares:




This is more or less a "courthouse steps" Log cabin
And I have starts for a couple of quilts like this for babies:




I just gotta do one with the starts.
Below are the echo arrangement of log cabins,
And what a lovely piece of modern art this one 
adds to the room it is used in ~


I know the girls in the guild wonder why I love the log cabin. It's because after I did a charity show for my Squad Car (shock victims) quilts. I realized I could spend an entire lifetime enjoying the making of log cabins.
For that show, I worked a solid six months and produced the 24 log cabin quilts that made up the show.
All those quilts went to being bagged and placed in the squad cars back then to be used for
when a patrol car encountered a bad wreck in which the driver or passenger that survived it was
about to go into shock. One may have been diverted to be a give-away to show attendees who donated a dollar
for the Police annual victims' compensation fund to help a community victim of crime or accident. If their name was drawn, they got the quilt, as I recollect. 
It's always fun to have something different about a quilt show, and I had 7 years in which I made up quilts to show at city hall, which added to people who had to go to city hall for one reason or another. Every month, except for the summer quilt show, the Casper city hall folks used their large gathering area around offices for an artist show. The city was so remote it was really good for the artists to have one place that showed their quilts. What a great deal all the way around for the entire city community--a simple trip to town to tend to a little item of business, and to get greeted with an art or a quilt show. Everyone enjoyed it. I hope they still do things like that, I retired 10 years ago and moved south to help alleviate fibromyalgia pain, because it couldn't be colder in the winter than it was up there.

​


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Oct 29, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > As of yesterday, I became the most hated human being on the planet. Gave both dogs and the cat a bath.
> ...




She's fine now and I think it's because she was missing the attention in her self imposed exile.  


For about a month (before the bath episode) I'd find a puddle on the kitchen floor nearly every morning but wasn't sure if it was her or the older dog that I thought couldn't hold it overnight anymore. It was getting frustrating trying to figure out who the culprit was to determine the best method how to stop it.....till I remembered how she would piddle on the bathroom rug. So I sat the spray bottle on the floor at night before bed, just as I'd done in the bathroom and it stopped. 

My best guess of WHY she did it.....1. She doesn't like bathroom rugs  and 2. We hadn't been letting her outside as frequently. She does have not 1 but 2 litter boxes to choose from but I guess she likes going outside.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Oct 29, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > As of yesterday, I became the most hated human being on the planet. Gave both dogs and the cat a bath.
> ...



Cats are more difficult to dry than dogs and they can catch cold or get sick from it if not dried & warmed in a timely manner. I've used both a hair dryer and the shop vac in the past, but that day it just seemed like added 'punishment' and I was tired & didn't have the strength to hold her down any longer. I figured I was getting off lucky with no injuries thru the 3 baths, I wasn't going to push it thru a blow dry


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 29, 2019)

We never bathed our cats unless it was absolutely necessary--like the time our tom caught ringworm and we had to give him and mama cat a medicated bath every day for a few days which took care of it.  But otherwise they kept themselves clean or if they did get into something stinky, a little dry shampoo took care of itl


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 29, 2019)

And because this one made me laugh out loud, I thought I should share it:


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 29, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> We never bathed our cats unless it was absolutely necessary--like the time our tom caught ringworm and we had to give him and mama cat a medicated bath every day for a few days which took care of it.  But otherwise they kept themselves clean or if they did get into something stinky, a little dry shampoo took care of itl



We had the animals get fleas on a few occasions.  I ended up shaving and bathing the cat and bathing the dogs.  The cat has very long fur, and it was hard to get the flea shampoo really thoroughly on her with all the fur.  She didn't get shaved all the way to her skin, but I got her fur short before the bath.  For a cat, she was pretty good about it.  At first she was just a bit annoyed, but as the bath went on, she'd start whining at me.  She didn't try to claw me or anything, though.

She comes to say hi and try to get petting whenever I pick up or drop of the little one now.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 29, 2019)

Good news from Mr. P's heart specialist.
Well good and some bad.
Bad is ,he will need open-heart bypass surgery of maybe 4 to 5 Synthetic veins.
Good news he has an 80% survival rate, compared to less than 40% with all of his conditions factored in.
This is based on the vast majority in his same condition who need oxygen when he never has.
In other words, his capillaries are in very good condition which is giving him the oxygen he needs.
Without this surgery doc says he has maybe 4 to 5 years left.
He is 73.
With it he could live into his late 80's or 90's.
In a couple more weeks Mr. P will have open heart surgery for sure.
He has one more appointment with another Doc. who is a specialist in vein surgery.
Then the surgery.


----------



## beautress (Oct 29, 2019)

Oh, it's been raining all day today. *sigh* 

Time to go upstairs and put the pedal to the metal. 





Get something done!​


----------



## peach174 (Oct 29, 2019)

I also had change of plans today, because of the wind I can't finish the garage door trim.
So I have some rest of down time. 
Really needed for me right now. 
I think this afternoon I'm going to watch something on Netflix.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 29, 2019)

beautress said:


> Bit the bullet this morning on getting done with that yellow and purple tall sailing ship quilt for a child. One of the horizontal rows is the sea water under the ship, and just right above the body of the ship (which isn't much of a big deal) you need one solitary row of skylight and an inch of mast showing under one of each of four rows of sails. The result was very pleasing, but not much of a tiny baby quilt. Fortunately, I made 40 solid yellow log cabin squares, 10 purple ones, and about 50 half yellow logs and half purple logs
> The small quilts we make for infants -
> make great baby quilts, small, but quite covering for newborns:
> These are the half yellow, half (dark) squares:
> ...


Holy COW!  Those quilts are just amazing.  I hope someday to have time to devote to my projects.  You know, those laying about in boxes and bags, gathering dust or just moldering into dust?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 29, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


Cats are individuals and can definitely have their preferences.  I had a Sphinx cat who would use his box...unless someone else had used it first.  I had to clean the box after each use or be prepared to clean up the mess in front of the box.  The worst was a cat who would protest by peeing on the electric stove top.  Pee-eeww!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 29, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> We never bathed our cats unless it was absolutely necessary--like the time our tom caught ringworm and we had to give him and mama cat a medicated bath every day for a few days which took care of it.  But otherwise they kept themselves clean or if they did get into something stinky, a little dry shampoo took care of itl


The only cats I absolutely had to bathe were: Sphinx cats and the two who managed to open the fireplace vent and dump ashes on themselves (Siamese).  Sphinx are special needs cats and high maintenance.  Super nice purrsonalities but they can be pretty stinky if not bathed.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 29, 2019)

peach174 said:


> Good news from Mr. P's heart specialist.
> Well good and some bad.
> Bad is ,he will need open-heart bypass surgery of maybe 4 to 5 Synthetic veins.
> Good news he has an 80% survival rate, compared to less than 40% with all of his conditions factored in.
> ...


Good luck to Mr. P... and to you!  That sounds pretty intense, really.  I wish you both many more years of happiness together.  And, again, good luck!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 29, 2019)

beautress said:


> Oh, it's been raining all day today. *sigh*
> 
> Time to go upstairs and put the pedal to the metal.
> 
> ...


It's been raining steadily here, too.  What's amazing is, it's been raining here.  We are about 20 degrees warmer than usual and it should be snowing.  I'm not complaining, but it is unusual.  I'm taking a break from the partner right now.  He's outside so I have a few moments of freedom.  The rain should let up shortly (according to the weather predictions) and I might get a few things done.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 29, 2019)

peach174 said:


> I also had change of plans today, because of the wind I can't finish the garage door trim.
> So I have some rest of down time.
> Really needed for me right now.
> I think this afternoon I'm going to watch something on Netflix.


Enjoy the day!  What do you think you'll watch?  I finished binge-watching the third season of "Jamestown" last night.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 29, 2019)

peach174 said:


> Good news from Mr. P's heart specialist.
> Well good and some bad.
> Bad is ,he will need open-heart bypass surgery of maybe 4 to 5 Synthetic veins.
> Good news he has an 80% survival rate, compared to less than 40% with all of his conditions factored in.
> ...



So we'll keep him and you at the forefront of the vigil list until the surgery and he is up and about. Such heart surgery has become so routine, the success rates are phenomenal so I would rate that as good news.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 29, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > I also had change of plans today, because of the wind I can't finish the garage door trim.
> ...



I've been binge watching "The Good Doctor".  Don't know why that series appeals to me so much when so many don't, but I do like the series.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 29, 2019)

peach174 said:


> Good news from Mr. P's heart specialist.
> Well good and some bad.
> Bad is ,he will need open-heart bypass surgery of maybe 4 to 5 Synthetic veins.
> Good news he has an 80% survival rate, compared to less than 40% with all of his conditions factored in.
> ...



Fingers crossed that the surgery goes without a hitch.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 29, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > We never bathed our cats unless it was absolutely necessary--like the time our tom caught ringworm and we had to give him and mama cat a medicated bath every day for a few days which took care of it.  But otherwise they kept themselves clean or if they did get into something stinky, a little dry shampoo took care of itl
> ...



The little one's cat once climbed into the fireplace while it was filled with ash.  She's got long white fur, so that didn't go very well.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 29, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Fireplace ash is a real pain, too!  It's greasy and I had to wash those cats three times to restore them to something close to normal.  I did not want them cleaning that mess off themselves.  Sometimes, their curiosity does cause unintended consequences, doesn't it?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 29, 2019)

I was finally able to press some usable information from the medicos.  The most recent MRI diagnosis includes "vasculitis".  I googled that and it's a very vague, widely defined inflammation of the blood vessels.  There is implication of cerebral vasculitis with ischemic stroke.  I called to make an appointment and was told that the clerk had thrown away the referral.  After yesterday when the partner hollered at her, I don't blame her, but his excessively nasty and irritable (more than usual) nature may be part of what's going on with his brain.  I'm just not sure how much longer I can hold on.  "Dammit, Jim, I'm a mechanic...not a doctor!"


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Oct 29, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Thanks for the laugh, I needed that right now..


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Oct 29, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> I was finally able to press some usable information from the medicos.  The most recent MRI diagnosis includes "vasculitis".  I googled that and it's a very vague, widely defined inflammation of the blood vessels.  There is implication of cerebral vasculitis with ischemic stroke.  I called to make an appointment and was told that the clerk had thrown away the referral.  After yesterday when the partner hollered at her, I don't blame her, but his excessively nasty and irritable (more than usual) nature may be part of what's going on with his brain.  I'm just not sure how much longer I can hold on.  "Dammit, Jim, I'm a mechanic...not a doctor!"




Sorry, but I couldn't resist...…...


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 29, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> I was finally able to press some usable information from the medicos.  The most recent MRI diagnosis includes "vasculitis".  I googled that and it's a very vague, widely defined inflammation of the blood vessels.  There is implication of cerebral vasculitis with ischemic stroke.  I called to make an appointment and was told that the clerk had thrown away the referral.  After yesterday when the partner hollered at her, I don't blame her, but his excessively nasty and irritable (more than usual) nature may be part of what's going on with his brain.  I'm just not sure how much longer I can hold on.  "Dammit, Jim, I'm a mechanic...not a doctor!"



You may have to have him committed GW.  I know that should be the last resort, but it sure sounds like that time is coming.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 29, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> "Dammit, Jim, I'm a mechanic...not a doctor!"



Sorry for laughing GW at your predicament… But that is funny...


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Oct 29, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> I was finally able to press some usable information from the medicos.  The most recent MRI diagnosis includes "vasculitis".  I googled that and it's a very vague, widely defined inflammation of the blood vessels.  There is implication of cerebral vasculitis with ischemic stroke.  I called to make an appointment and was told that the clerk had thrown away the referral.  After yesterday when the partner hollered at her, I don't blame her, but his excessively nasty and irritable (more than usual) nature may be part of what's going on with his brain.  "Dammit, Jim, I'm a mechanic...not a doctor!"



* I'm just not sure how much longer I can hold on.  *


Then don't. You do what you need to do for YOU!

It may sound selfish, but as a caregiver it is what needs to be done. It doesn't mean you're a quitter, it only means you value your own health and peace of mind as well as his......even if he rages at you for doing so. You've done an admirable job thus far and even lived up to your screen name of being a Gallant Warrior for your partners sake. Now it's time to do so for yourself.

Caregiving is in essence like you carrying your partner on your back and anyone would break under the pressure. Perhaps it's time to let him go, so to speak.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 29, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> I was finally able to press some usable information from the medicos.  The most recent MRI diagnosis includes "vasculitis".  I googled that and it's a very vague, widely defined inflammation of the blood vessels.  There is implication of cerebral vasculitis with ischemic stroke.  I called to make an appointment and was told that the clerk had thrown away the referral.  After yesterday when the partner hollered at her, I don't blame her, but his excessively nasty and irritable (more than usual) nature may be part of what's going on with his brain.  I'm just not sure how much longer I can hold on.  "Dammit, Jim, I'm a mechanic...not a doctor!"



You have to look after you and not be abused.
You need to have someone else look after him professionally in care giving.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 30, 2019)

Had to go back and do some catching up.  Prayers up for all.
That little head cold morphed into something much less desirable, finally ended up with bronchitis so bad I could only sleep 4 hours a night and maybe catch an extra hour or two in my office chair later on.  It got so bad today (felt like I was drowning in my own phlegm) I went into the VA to the Day Clinic, checked in and walked around the corner to my PCP's exam area to talk with the receptionist when my Doc walks out, asks me what's going on, I tell him, he turns to the receptionist and tells her to check me in.  As soon as I was checked in the nurse took me back did my vitals and the Doc had her give me two meds in a nebulizer.  The first one helped a lot, the second one did the trick, rechecked all my vitals, listened to my lungs then sent me down to pharmacy before going home all within an hour.
Felt good enough to stop by Albertsons which was great because this morning was trash day and moving the bins back up to the house from the street was almost more than I could do at the time.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 30, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Had to go back and do some catching up.  Prayers up for all.
> That little head cold morphed into something much less desirable, finally ended up with bronchitis so bad I could only sleep 4 hours a night and maybe catch an extra hour or two in my office chair later on.  It got so bad today (felt like I was drowning in my own phlegm) I went into the VA to the Day Clinic, checked in and walked around the corner to my PCP's exam area to talk with the receptionist when my Doc walks out, asks me what's going on, I tell him, he turns to the receptionist and tells her to check me in.  As soon as I was checked in the nurse took me back did my vitals and the Doc had her give me two meds in a nebulizer.  The first one helped a lot, the second one did the trick, rechecked all my vitals, listened to my lungs then sent me down to pharmacy before going home all within an hour.
> Felt good enough to stop by Albertsons which was great because this morning was trash day and moving the bins back up to the house from the street was almost more than I could do at the time.



You and Hombre.  Practically have to be dead before you go to the doctor.    But happy you are feeling better and hope you continue to do so.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 30, 2019)

I captioned this one:  "We're gonna need a bigger sink!"


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 30, 2019)

If you had money to burn and this place was for sale in a location you liked, would you be tempted?


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 30, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 286833



Call 911, he's got hostages!


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 30, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> I captioned this one:  "We're gonna need a bigger sink!"


Turn the faucet on and watch what happens........


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 30, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> If you had money to burn and this place was for sale in a location you liked, would you be tempted?


Forty years ago?  Maybe.  Today, no...........


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 30, 2019)

beautress said:


> Oh, it's been raining all day today. *sigh*
> 
> Time to go upstairs and put the pedal to the metal.
> 
> ...



Did not know you played the guitar in a rock band...


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 30, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I captioned this one:  "We're gonna need a bigger sink!"
> ...



Obviously the sink will back up with the hair clog.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 30, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Had to go back and do some catching up.  Prayers up for all.
> ...


We're obviously old school where you didn't go to a doc unless it was life or death.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 30, 2019)

No way!
Too high 
I'd get to that 3rd step and start to shake.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 31, 2019)

peach174 said:


> No way!
> Too high
> I'd get to that 3rd step and start to shake.


Soooooo, I assume climbing a 40 foot ladder is a no-go?


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 31, 2019)

Happy Halloween everybody!  The day dawned gray and rainy.  A terrible night ahead for trick-or-treaters.  Their costumes will be obscured by raincoats, if they go out at all.  So a good night if you're dressed as a flasher, not so good if you're a princess or Spider-Man.

Back in 1997 Halloween featured four inches of heavy, wet snow.  I remember it well.  One of my best friend's mother sadly lost her fight against cancer on October 29. 

I was tapped to be a pall bearer.  For those of you who have performed this duty, you know how sad, solemn and physically difficult it can be.  Caskets weigh about as much as a refrigerator.  I don't know how pall bearers are able to place them on their shoulders as they do according to custom in other places.  Often coffins borne that way are, well, coffins not caskets.  The coffin is the six sided box Dracula would sleep in while caskets are rectangular.  Maybe they are lighter.

A pall bearer should be dressed up.  In fact, in my humble opinion, every attendee at a funeral should make a proud effort to look their best.  When I attended the funeral of the daughter of my friend in Brooklyn, she asked me my opinion on what her daughter should wear in her casket.  She suggested, as her daughter was a 30 year old woman who was vivacious and fun loving a t-shirt and denim shorts might be fitting.  I told my friend that, if she was ever in charge of what I should wear to my own funeral, she should really ask others for help.  A black cocktail dress was in her closet and that worked out for the best.  No one should be the worst dressed person at their own funeral.

But back to being a pall bearer.  As I explained, Halloween 1997 was a peculiarly cold and snowy day.  I wore a blue wool suit, white shirt and deep red tie.  Black leather dress shoes and matching socks.

Black leather dress shoes are not the footwear ready to walk along a snowy hillside, especially when bearing the weight of a casket.  The hearse pulled up along the cemetery road as close to the grave as possible.  The pall bearers got out of the limousine (third car back in the funeral cortège).  We lined up at the rear hatch of the hearse and lifted the casket from the vehicle.  As soon as our collective feet stepped upon that slick, icy snow, we knew we had a situation on our hands.

We slipped and slid our way up the slope to the canopy erected to shelter the funeral party and gently laid the casket on a waiting catafalque.  I was never so relieved that no one fell or, worse, dropped anything. 

When we got back downtown to the reception, I did manage to slip and fall on the marble floor of the reception center.  I was overdue to find myself on my butt that day.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 31, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I suppose so.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 31, 2019)

A





Nosmo King said:


> Happy Halloween everybody!  The day dawned gray and rainy.  A terrible night ahead for trick-or-treaters.  Their costumes will be obscured by raincoats, if they go out at all.  So a good night if you're dressed as a flasher, not so good if you're a princess or Spider-Man.
> 
> Back in 1997 Halloween featured four inches of heavy, wet snow.  I remember it well.  One of my best friend's mother sadly lost her fight against cancer on October 29.
> 
> ...



I hope you didn't injure yourself. And I have a couple of great nieces that I really REALLY hope don't choose their own funeral outfits. 

Seriously, there was something indeed that offered a sense of closure in the days of caskets and formal funerals.  These days most are quickly cremated with a memorial service held sometimes weeks later.  And those generally are fairly informal affairs and seem more like social occasions and are relatively informal.  They don't offer the same sense of closure to me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 31, 2019)

peach174 said:


> No way!
> Too high
> I'd get to that 3rd step and start to shake.



The enclosed stairwell wouldn't bother me though I would demand handrails.  But these days I don't want any steps.  And I would worry about fire.  No quick way out of there that I can see.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 31, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > No way!
> ...



Kind of makes you wonder.  I mean you're going to die at step four or above anyways.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 31, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> A
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I went to Brooklyn for the funeral I was not a stranger to the family or the area.  I spent several months there working on a project that my friend's husband had coordinated.  When he passed away in the summer of 2007, I unfortunately could not attend his funeral.  But when their daughter died in late November of 2013 I dropped everything to get there.

It was fascinating to note the differences in the funeral customs of Brooklynites and East Liverpudlians.  Here a funeral home is generally an old, stately house repurposed as a funeral parlor.  Parlor being the operative word.  Tastefully decorated with plush carpeting, wide baseboards and trim, wallpaper and brass chandeliers the local funeral parlors evoke a warm, homey feel.

Flower arraignments are placed around the room and soft, comforting background music can be faintly heard.  Visitors speak in hushed tones, pay their respects at the casket and retire with a cup of coffee to remember and reminisce.

The funeral home in Brooklyn was a bespoke building, designed as a funeral home.  There was a comfortable lobby with a gas fireplace and armchairs arrayed in comfortable groups.  Six rooms radiated from the lobby where the departed were laid out.

Her casket laid in front of deep red velvet drapes.  A two foot tall brass cross hung from the draperies.  The casket was a two lidded model with the half covering the lower half of her body closed.  A rosary of petite pink rosebuds was draped along the open half of the lid.  

Other flower arraignments caught my eye.  The floral tributes were big, imposing things.  One was shaped as a butterfly in yellow, orange and black chrysanthemums.  It stood on a support seven feet tall and lined with palm fronds.  Another was a broken heart four feet wide and again hung from a support so it loomed over the scene.  Crosses, more hearts and other shapes made the view look more like a Rose Bowl float than the simple, Calvinist flowers found at our local funerals.

There were brass stands with clips that were shaped as human hands to which envelopes were attached.  I had never seen anything like them before.

The whole affair began at 5:30 in the evening and was finished at 9:30 the same night.  Here, a funeral is a three day affair.  Family Night is the first evening, usually from 6:00 to 9:00.  The second night is for friends and acquaintances again three hours long.  The actual burial is on day three with a service at the funeral parlor.  Then a graveside service followed by a modest affair we refer to as the wake.

In Brooklyn, all that is compressed into one long grueling night i and my friend found exhausting.  It's those little differences I find fascinating.  I'm glad I was able to comfort my friend in that time of sorrow.  But those customs were strange and a bit confusing for a Son of the Ohio Valley.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 31, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



It's an embarrassing phobia. 
When I was 29 still living in Calif. I went to see the Mission San Juan Capistrano.
I managed the stairs to the 2nd floor and walk out onto the balcony .
It was beautiful to look at the alter, then made the mistake of looking down. 
My legs got so shaky that I had to sit down and crawl back through the doorway.
I was so embarrassed that I could not get out of there fast enough.
I've never been back by the way.
It is a very beautiful Missionary though and I'm glad I saw it.
I won't even get into what happened the 1st time I saw the grand canyon at 17.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 31, 2019)

Well...just got off the phone with the GI doc's assistant. Looks like they are aiming for December for the endoscopy/colonoscopy. And I had to call THEM just to get that info. No date set yet though. Arrrgh.

Almost done with binge-ing Vikings. On Season 5, episode 10. 9 more to go. Will be done by tonight.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 31, 2019)

I've been rethinking Arizona. But I worry about the medical assistance they offer to low income folks. I tried googling it, but there are so many links I get overwhelmed and still am confused about if they would cover us in some sort of assistance. Medicare is all over, but we also have California Health And Wellness...which covers everything else. And it doesn't cost us anything.  If we did come to Az, we would be in St David? Which is 6 miles out of Benson....or so my SIL said.
Anyway...I read an article this morning about the probs with Cali...and it was spot on. I am going to find it if I can and post a link.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 31, 2019)

peach174 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Oh, I hear you about the Grand Canyon. First time I saw it..I had to sit. Got so dizzy it was pathetic. That was enough for me, lol.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 31, 2019)

A problem-plagued burning nightmare.

Fascinating and spot on. But..this is the CS, so..I just put a link to another thread. Hope thats ok.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 31, 2019)

Gracie said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...




Same with me. 
I got to the edge and looked out at that wonderful natural canyon, but the did the stupid, looked down. 
Everyone around me said my face turned white as a sheet and the next thing I knew ,were lots of strangers hands picking me easily up off the ground by both my arms and setting me down away from the edge.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 31, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I was finally able to press some usable information from the medicos.  The most recent MRI diagnosis includes "vasculitis".  I googled that and it's a very vague, widely defined inflammation of the blood vessels.  There is implication of cerebral vasculitis with ischemic stroke.  I called to make an appointment and was told that the clerk had thrown away the referral.  After yesterday when the partner hollered at her, I don't blame her, but his excessively nasty and irritable (more than usual) nature may be part of what's going on with his brain.  I'm just not sure how much longer I can hold on.  "Dammit, Jim, I'm a mechanic...not a doctor!"
> ...


No offense taken.  That made the rounds every couple of semesters at school.
Here's a link to some classic mechanic jokes: Best mechanic jokes ever - Unijokes.com - 15 Mechanic jokes


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 31, 2019)

Just got back from the doc's, not so good news.  The chemos they've given her have not worked, the kidney and spleen continue to grow along with the new spot in the liver, we are now looking at possible experimental treatments and are willing to start looking at all options.  Fox, you've mentioned a diet a few times, need to look into that.
Asked about removing the kidney and spleen but that's a no-go, due to the nature of the cancer not only would it do no good the surgery has a high probability of killing her outright.  Keep us in your prayers.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 31, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I was finally able to press some usable information from the medicos.  The most recent MRI diagnosis includes "vasculitis".  I googled that and it's a very vague, widely defined inflammation of the blood vessels.  There is implication of cerebral vasculitis with ischemic stroke.  I called to make an appointment and was told that the clerk had thrown away the referral.  After yesterday when the partner hollered at her, I don't blame her, but his excessively nasty and irritable (more than usual) nature may be part of what's going on with his brain.  I'm just not sure how much longer I can hold on.  "Dammit, Jim, I'm a mechanic...not a doctor!"
> ...


Don't think I haven't been thinking of that.  If he doesn't agree to see the neurosurgeon to establish what's causing the brain inflammation, I'm going to chat with his primary care provider.  While I balk at rewarding bad behavior, I gave him the keys to one of the cars.  I'm tired of the abuse, the name-calling, the theatrics, the temper tantrums that would do a spoiled three-year-old proud.  Next time he has a fit to get his way and demands to go back to his place in town, I am not even going to say "Bye".  As far as I'm concerned, I've done as much as humanly possible to help him out without so much as a sincere "Thank You".  He's an adult and will be responsible for his own actions.  
I am just tired, I guess.  This passive-aggressive shit wears you down and it has gotten worse since his stroke.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 31, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > "Dammit, Jim, I'm a mechanic...not a doctor!"
> ...


But we laugh together!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 31, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I was finally able to press some usable information from the medicos.  The most recent MRI diagnosis includes "vasculitis".  I googled that and it's a very vague, widely defined inflammation of the blood vessels.  There is implication of cerebral vasculitis with ischemic stroke.  I called to make an appointment and was told that the clerk had thrown away the referral.  After yesterday when the partner hollered at her, I don't blame her, but his excessively nasty and irritable (more than usual) nature may be part of what's going on with his brain.  "Dammit, Jim, I'm a mechanic...not a doctor!"
> ...


I gave him the car keys today.  I will only go to his appointments with him if he asks me to.  Amazing, he's decided to continue staying out here at my place.  But there have been some new developments in town.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 31, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Had to go back and do some catching up.  Prayers up for all.
> That little head cold morphed into something much less desirable, finally ended up with bronchitis so bad I could only sleep 4 hours a night and maybe catch an extra hour or two in my office chair later on.  It got so bad today (felt like I was drowning in my own phlegm) I went into the VA to the Day Clinic, checked in and walked around the corner to my PCP's exam area to talk with the receptionist when my Doc walks out, asks me what's going on, I tell him, he turns to the receptionist and tells her to check me in.  As soon as I was checked in the nurse took me back did my vitals and the Doc had her give me two meds in a nebulizer.  The first one helped a lot, the second one did the trick, rechecked all my vitals, listened to my lungs then sent me down to pharmacy before going home all within an hour.
> Felt good enough to stop by Albertsons which was great because this morning was trash day and moving the bins back up to the house from the street was almost more than I could do at the time.


Good that they were able to help your bronchitis.  Is it chronic or just a passing thing?  You're in a place, I think, where you getting sick is very unfortunate.  Take care of yourself so you can take care of Mrs. Ringel.   She needs you so much now.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 31, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> If you had money to burn and this place was for sale in a location you liked, would you be tempted?


Yup!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 31, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 286833
> ...


Or snacks.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 31, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Had to go back and do some catching up.  Prayers up for all.
> ...


I only get it with the flue or a cold now, maybe once every year or two.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 31, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Well...just got off the phone with the GI doc's assistant. Looks like they are aiming for December for the endoscopy/colonoscopy. And I had to call THEM just to get that info. No date set yet though. Arrrgh.
> 
> Almost done with binge-ing Vikings. On Season 5, episode 10. 9 more to go. Will be done by tonight.


I'm only up to season three of "Vikings".  Pretty good stuff but the pard is such a pussy, he can't stand the violence.  I've been binging on "Jamestown".  
Did I miss something?  The GI, is that routine or something more sinister?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 31, 2019)

Gracie said:


> I've been rethinking Arizona. But I worry about the medical assistance they offer to low income folks. I tried googling it, but there are so many links I get overwhelmed and still am confused about if they would cover us in some sort of assistance. Medicare is all over, but we also have California Health And Wellness...which covers everything else. And it doesn't cost us anything.  If we did come to Az, we would be in St David? Which is 6 miles out of Benson....or so my SIL said.
> Anyway...I read an article this morning about the probs with Cali...and it was spot on. I am going to find it if I can and post a link.


Benson!  My old stomping grounds when I was in AZ.  It used to be a quaint little place along the Interstate.


----------



## beautress (Oct 31, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Just got back from the doc's, not so good news.  The chemos they've given her have not worked, the kidney and spleen continue to grow along with the new spot in the liver, we are now looking at possible experimental treatments and are willing to start looking at all options.  Fox, you've mentioned a diet a few times, need to look into that.
> Asked about removing the kidney and spleen but that's a no-go, due to the nature of the cancer not only would it do no good the surgery has a high probability of killing her outright.  Keep us in your prayers.


Prayers up, Ringel. I'm sorry for your wife's bad news. Beets + Celery + Carrots + radish + 1/3 raw potato, food processed together with a teaspoon fresh lemon. For protein, pumpkin seeds. Daily, 45 consecutive days. Best dessert: watermelon. Variety addition: guacamole made up with a fresh avocado with gluten-free chips.
Other ideas to avoid monotony - 26 anticarcinogenic foods here: 26 Best Cancer Fighting Foods Watermelon was unmentioned, but not here: https://www.organicfacts.net/health-benefits/fruit/watermelon.html


----------



## beautress (Oct 31, 2019)

One other thing, Mr. Ringel. You're likely the reason she's still alive. A loving companion is God's best gift to someone suffering what Mrs. Ringel is going through. Huge pat on your back for being there for her. That's as good as it gets.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 31, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Well...just got off the phone with the GI doc's assistant. Looks like they are aiming for December for the endoscopy/colonoscopy. And I had to call THEM just to get that info. No date set yet though. Arrrgh.
> ...


I did a colonguard test where you poop in a container and ship it off to a lab. It came back as positive for colon cancer. But, both docs..the regular one and the GI one, said that test is notorious for false positives. So..they wanna go digging around in my innards to find out for sure nothing is in there to cause concern.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 31, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Just got back from the doc's, not so good news.  The chemos they've given her have not worked, the kidney and spleen continue to grow along with the new spot in the liver, we are now looking at possible experimental treatments and are willing to start looking at all options.  Fox, you've mentioned a diet a few times, need to look into that.
> Asked about removing the kidney and spleen but that's a no-go, due to the nature of the cancer not only would it do no good the surgery has a high probability of killing her outright.  Keep us in your prayers.


Did you read about that new medication for cancer? Its a shot, given to BC patients. Still in test phase, but so far...it has killed the cancer in the patients that it was tested on. Not sure if its just for breast cancer...but maybe its for ALL cancers?


----------



## Gracie (Oct 31, 2019)

https://www.webmd.com/cancer/news/20190409/new-cancer-vaccine-attacks-tumors-from-within#1


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 31, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just got back from the doc's, not so good news.  The chemos they've given her have not worked, the kidney and spleen continue to grow along with the new spot in the liver, we are now looking at possible experimental treatments and are willing to start looking at all options.  Fox, you've mentioned a diet a few times, need to look into that.
> ...


The medical team is checking into every possible option at this point including DNA testing of the cancer to determine if there's any possible target to attack.  Unfortunately with her type of cancer this has been done before on many other patients and no targets have been found but it's still worth a shot.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 31, 2019)

Right now we're both dealing with the shock of the situation and I know with me the real possibility of losing her is sinking in.  It's scary and honestly very difficult right now to remain positive.  I find myself fighting back tears and not giving into curling up in a ball in a corner somewhere.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Oct 31, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Just got back from the doc's, not so good news.  The chemos they've given her have not worked, the kidney and spleen continue to grow along with the new spot in the liver, we are now looking at possible experimental treatments and are willing to start looking at all options.  Fox, you've mentioned a diet a few times, need to look into that.
> Asked about removing the kidney and spleen but that's a no-go, due to the nature of the cancer not only would it do no good the surgery has a high probability of killing her outright.  Keep us in your prayers.



I am so sorry, of course you & Mrs are in my prayers. 

Any chance you have a dehydrator or convection oven????. Greens are big cancer fighters. Things like kale, spinach, carrot & radish tops (yes they're edible & full of nutrients) and other foods are things most people don't like to eat directly but if you dehydrate them, then blend to a powder...….you can add this powder blend to most any recipe and still get the benefits from it and it doesn't overpower the flavor, you hardly notice the taste. Just add maybe 1/2 tsp or so to whatever your cooking as you would with salt & pepper or parsley.

Turmeric can be done the same way. The biggest downside to that is it turns everything yellow.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 31, 2019)

Gracie said:


> I did a colonguard test where you poop in a container and ship it off to a lab. It came back as positive for colon cancer. But, both docs..the regular one and the GI one, said that test is notorious for false positives. So..they wanna go digging around in my innards to find out for sure nothing is in there to cause concern.



Gracie I just had my 3rd okolescope in 2.5 years... This last one was because of one of those tests you do at home... It came back positive for blood in places its not supposed to be... It was bullshit... I will not do one of those again and the Dr. that wanted me to do it and I are going to have a long discussion regarding him listening to me... My gastro the fellow that drives the scope where no man has gone b 4 says I don't have to have another scope for 3 years... When was the last test you had? I just don't think those home brew tests are very reliable at all... Getting old really sucks and if I just knew I was going to live this long I would have taken better care of myself thats for damn sure... Well maybe not, I have had a pretty good time...


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Oct 31, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Right now we're both dealing with the shock of the situation and I know with me the real possibility of losing her is sinking in.  It's scary and honestly very difficult right now to remain positive.  I find myself fighting back tears and not giving into curling up in a ball in a corner somewhere.



As I told GW...….You do what you need to do for you. 

Sometimes letting yourself cry it out while curled in a ball in a corner is just what is needed.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 31, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Right now we're both dealing with the shock of the situation and I know with me the real possibility of losing her is sinking in.  It's scary and honestly very difficult right now to remain positive.  I find myself fighting back tears and not giving into curling up in a ball in a corner somewhere.



I went through the same thing.
I went into the garage shut the door and got as far away from Mr. P as possible and broke down there so he could not see or hear me.
What got me through was books and music. 
Find something that gives you comfort to help you.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 31, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Right now we're both dealing with the shock of the situation and I know with me the real possibility of losing her is sinking in. It's scary and honestly very difficult right now to remain positive. I find myself fighting back tears and not giving into curling up in a ball in a corner somewhere.



Man do what you have to do... God Bless you and the Mrs.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 31, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Just got back from the doc's, not so good news.  The chemos they've given her have not worked, the kidney and spleen continue to grow along with the new spot in the liver, we are now looking at possible experimental treatments and are willing to start looking at all options.  Fox, you've mentioned a diet a few times, need to look into that.
> Asked about removing the kidney and spleen but that's a no-go, due to the nature of the cancer not only would it do no good the surgery has a high probability of killing her outright.  Keep us in your prayers.



You are both in our prayers.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Oct 31, 2019)

Ringel05  Here is a good article about treating cancer naturally......it mentions a Ketogenetic diet which is pretty much turning the food pyramid upside down, more proteins, fruits & veggies and few if any grains or carbs which turn to sugar in the body and cancer thrives on that sugar. 

Treating Cancer Naturally: 11 Strategies That Work 


There is just sooooo much information out there about cancer & things to help treat it.......but what it comes down to is getting the immune system strong enough to fight the cancer cells. This includes not just diet, but exercise, fresh air/sunshine and most of all mental attitude. It all works together in sinc.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 31, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Ringel05  Here is a good article about treating cancer naturally......it mentions a Ketogenetic diet which is pretty much turning the food pyramid upside down, more proteins, fruits & veggies and few if any grains or carbs which turn to sugar in the body and cancer thrives on that sugar.
> 
> Treating Cancer Naturally: 11 Strategies That Work
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. 
Unfortunately there are differing schools of thought on that one when it comes to the grains part.  Most state grains are good as long as they are all complex carbs, stay away from the highly processed grains so it's kind of hard to know who's right and who's being a snake oil salesman.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 31, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05  Here is a good article about treating cancer naturally......it mentions a Ketogenetic diet which is pretty much turning the food pyramid upside down, more proteins, fruits & veggies and few if any grains or carbs which turn to sugar in the body and cancer thrives on that sugar.
> ...



No processed food period.
They are full of artificial ingredients.
It's slowly poising all of us.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 1, 2019)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


Yup and there are some foods she's "not particularly fond of" to put in nicely that she's already said she's willing to try.  Apparently we've been cooking things like brussels sprouts all wrong all these years, never boil or steam them, that actuall brings out the pungent, bitter taste.  Roast them or saute them (not crowded in the pan) with olive oil, salt an pepper, she's willing to try that.  Legumes might be her biggest challenge though, her aversion to them is textural for lack of a better word, she hates how they "smush" when chewed........
Now asparagus is one of her favorites and is supposed to be highly beneficial.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 1, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05  Here is a good article about treating cancer naturally......it mentions a Ketogenetic diet which is pretty much turning the food pyramid upside down, more proteins, fruits & veggies and few if any grains or carbs which turn to sugar in the body and cancer thrives on that sugar.
> ...



No doubt some grains are good for you. They do have nutrients that the body does need. But it's the amount consumed. Most people eat too many carbs, that is turned to sugar and stored as fat in the body. High tryglicerides (bad cholesterol) is that fat stored in the blood. 

The idea behind the Keto diet approach, is to limit the grain/carb intake and increase the good fat, protein, fruits & veggies.....so the body will burn the stored fat (after it's been processed by the body), instead of the carbs (before the body processes it into fat). 


Everyone is born with cancer cells in their bodies.....cancer is just another one of the millions of cells that die & rejuvenate every day. Most of the time our bodies immune system & other workings keep the cancer cells in check. The trouble comes when the system isn't working in optimal condition and those cancer cells bind together & grow creating tumors. This is where the sugars from the carbs come in...….the cancer cells feed off those sugars & fat. So to keep the cancer in check, keep the carb intake to a minimum and the other nutrient dense foods at a premium.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 1, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


Well she doesn't eat much in the way of grains anyway, oat products and rice primarily and not much in the way of oat products at that.  Even with potatoes she doesn't eat that many.  As for the Budwig Protocol supposedly they tested her and she's supposed to be allergic to flax.  As for fish, no problem, her absolute favorite is salmon.  I hate salmon......


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 1, 2019)

ok, time for a laugh...…...


----------



## Mindful (Nov 1, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



Does porridge (oatmeal?) fall under the category of grains?


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 1, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



So get her some wild caught salmon, the redder the meat the better. (farm raised color added.....just doesn't have the same benefits) And you have a steak. . Get one of those salad blends that includes several types of lettuce, arugula (if you like the peppery-ness), kale & spinach, tomatoes, cukes, radishes (chop some of the green tops as well), maybe top with a sprinkle of seeds, pomegranets, blueberries & boiled egg.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 1, 2019)

Mindful said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I'm not really sure in this instance. Oats are a grain yes, but not in the same category as wheat. Either way, if you like your morning oatmeal maybe have a smaller amount and use honey instead of sugar or add some berries or other fruit for sweetener and to increase the nutrition of it.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 1, 2019)

Sorry about this, Ringet. And in light of all the treatments you've both been going through.

I have a family member; she might make it to Christmas. A shock diagnosis three weeks ago of pancreatic cancer. It has now spread to the lungs.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 1, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


Nope, that's my breakfast.  Hers is one scambled egg with real cheese in it.  I use a tablespoon of water instead of milk to mix with the egg and a spritz of canola oil in the cast iron pan, cook it on medium till it just done.  Sometimes it's one eff over hard with one piece of oatbread and my home blended canola butter.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 1, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



I'm giving it a try. I usually stick to Keto, and feel well on it. Don't have sugar anyway. I'm a blueberry addict.

I have two vegan daughters, and I get fed up of the proselytising sometimes.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 1, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Canola butter?? Hmmm, not sure about that one. Why not regular butter?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 1, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


Cut's the bad butter fat in half.  BTW, I hope you don't buy into the totally debunked canola oil urban myths.........


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 1, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Meh, it's just Canola is another one of those crops that Monsanto has messed with making it 'RoundUp ready' or some such junk and is Genetically Modified Organism (GMO), though so is much of the big AG crops that go into our food supply and is near impossible to get away from completely. 
 I tend to use either vegetable oil, extra virgin olive oil, butter or bacon fat...….and I hope you don't buy into the totally debunked animal fat is bad for you urban myths...….animal fats are good for you and has positive effects on brain function. 

A few years ago DR told me my triglycerides were off the charts & I needed to take a list of meds to get the numbers down ASAP or else......I told her I'd think about it, cause I hate having to take meds of any kind. I went home & started researching it and ended up changing my diet to include real butter and other animal fats, more fruits, veggies & proteins and less carbs. Made sure to get atleast 15 minutes of physical activity more than normal daily doings. Basically very similar to the keto diet. Only I refuse to give up my bread, rice, pasta, chocolate and salty snacks completely, but I have cut back on the amounts considerably. There are times when I backslide and I can usually feel it......like here lately and I know I have to get back on the ball. 

My numbers dropped and haven't been that high since.

It's about making choices with what we put in our mouths as food. Will it fill us or fuel us?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 1, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


I never said animal fats are bad for you I just personally decided to cut them in half at one point because I eat so much animal fats.  Heck the best baking fat is lard.  As for vegetable oil it's mostly corn oil and I eat almost nothing with corn product in it except real corn.  
Now to the canola oil and GMO, not all GMO is bad, matter of fact there's probably not a single food we eat, plant or animal that hasn't been "GMOed" in some way or another so I don't buy into the GMO paranoia and that's my stance on it.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 1, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I did a colonguard test where you poop in a container and ship it off to a lab. It came back as positive for colon cancer. But, both docs..the regular one and the GI one, said that test is notorious for false positives. So..they wanna go digging around in my innards to find out for sure nothing is in there to cause concern.
> ...


Last time I had it done was about 5 years ago. GI doc said "see ya in 10 years". Alas..now I'm getting it done again 5 years shy of the 10. But...I wanna make SURE its a false positive.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 1, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Mustard sauce on brussels are TASTY. Oven roasted, like you said.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 1, 2019)

Roasted Brussels Sprouts with Creamy Mustard Sauce


----------



## Mindful (Nov 1, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I use coconut oil.

And: I like boiled sprouts.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 1, 2019)

Such a melancholy time of the year. When these sad events occur.

I shall have to migrate to the Southern Hemisphere.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 1, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


Wife's allergic to coconut.


----------



## Erinwltr (Nov 1, 2019)

Looks like this Terminator release date in the US is today.  Despite mixed review so far, I'm gonna see this flick in the theaters.


https://www.msn.com/en-us/movies/reviews/terminator-dark-fate-film-review/ar-AAJaVpL?li=BBnb7Kz


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 1, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



OK, while I disagree with you I did not in no way intend to offend you and I apologize if I had. 

I am no doctor, nor am I a medical research scientist, nor am I a nutritional dietician. I don't have all the answers, I'm not even sure if I have any answers. I do know cancer in any form sucks and it doesn't make sense how it's become such an epidemic in recent years when it was almost unheard of before that. Nor does it make sense that people who do everything right & live a clean life can die from it, while those who live like there's no tomorrow doing all the 'wrong' things, never get it. Then there's all the millions of others that fall somewhere in between. 

I do wish you and your wife the best with prayers for healing


----------



## peach174 (Nov 1, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I've been rethinking Arizona. But I worry about the medical assistance they offer to low income folks. I tried googling it, but there are so many links I get overwhelmed and still am confused about if they would cover us in some sort of assistance. Medicare is all over, but we also have California Health And Wellness...which covers everything else. And it doesn't cost us anything.  If we did come to Az, we would be in St David? Which is 6 miles out of Benson....or so my SIL said.
> ...



The Benson primary care doctors sucks ever since 2010.
The good ones retired really early or shut up practice and went to work in the Hospitals.
The good ones are still in Sierra Vista or Tucson and the health care coverage for Az. is good for low income.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 1, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I would give the Budwig protocol a chance, and if she has no adverse reaction give it a try. Our good friend in Texas put us onto it.  Cancer in his ear had metastasized and the only options they gave him was amputation of the ear and chemo with a prognosis that wasn't good.  He opted for the Budwig protocol.  In two weeks the pain was gone.  In three months there was little visible cancer.  In six months his onocologist pronounced him cancer free. And there were people praying for him too.

It probably isn't for everybody but so many who have tried it have found relief or cures for so many things including allergies, fibromyalgia, many other autoimmune kinds of things. I know medical science doesn't recognize it and say there is no clinical evidence. But those who have been helped by it are evidence in my opinion.

But if that is not the solution for you two, or if it is, you remain in my prayers every day.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 1, 2019)

The Benson Hospital is excellent, just not primary docs.
Several have had their licenses revoked.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 1, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



Cancer of the ear?

Have not heard of that one.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 1, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


No, you didn't offend me, I don't think anyone could do that to me so the apology is not necessary, thanks anyway.  I was simply and definitively stating how I saw it so as to divert any potential argument. 
It's okay, don't worry about it.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 1, 2019)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Roto-rooter treatment coming up.  Another friend of mine is prepping for his first go at this and was upset that they wanted him to attend a class before scheduling the procedure.  I recommended he go to class and follow their instructions.
Good luck and may you be squeaky clean.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 1, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Apologize for having missed the news about Mrs. R.  (Happens when you can only stop by for a quick read sometimes.)  I'm still hoping they'll find something to help.  I looked at the link for alternative foods and those seemed reasonable.  Crossing the hooks for Mrs. R.  And I hope your bronchitis is getting better, too.  
Best wishes for both of you.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 1, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


I use several types of oil, depending on what I'm cooking.  I like my sprouts sautéed in sesame oil.  I'll also use avocado, coconut, olive oils.  I stay away from corn oil, and yes, canola for cooking.  I use canola oil for making soap, though.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 1, 2019)

First of November and still no snow.  Even the snow at high elevations is getting thin.  They're predicting snow for Tuesday but until then, temps will remain high 30s and low- to mid-40s.  We're at least 20 degrees warmer than typical for this time of year.  'Course, the way it's been raining, if it were snowing, we'd be up to our earlobes in the white stuff by now.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 1, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> First of November and still no snow.  Even the snow at high elevations is getting thin.  They're predicting snow for Tuesday but until then, temps will remain high 30s and low- to mid-40s.  We're at least 20 degrees warmer than typical for this time of year.  'Course, the way it's been raining, if it were snowing, we'd be up to our earlobes in the white stuff by now.



Meanwhile Denver is sounding more like Alaska used to be.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 1, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



Agreed. We still use canola for very rare deep frying and such, but I use real butter and/or unrefined organic coconut oil--in moderate quantities of course--as much as possible and that, plus the flax oil smoothies have brought Hombre's sky high triglycerides way down.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 1, 2019)

peach174 said:


> Meanwhile Denver is sounding more like Alaska used to be.



And Chicago... My grandkids halloweened in several inches of snow...


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 1, 2019)

Speaking of Halloween:


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 1, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Squamous cell skin cancer that gets into the ear can affect the whole ear.  My maternal grandfather died of it. My good friend in Texas was given at most a year or two if the chemo didn't work and they didn't really expect it to help much if at all. Almost his entire ear was black with it.  Six months on the budwig diet, he is now cancer free.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 1, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



The advantage canola oil has over those others is that it doesn't smoke at much higher temperatures. But I agree it really isn't good for us so I use it sparingly.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 1, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I would never argue with you or anyone in the Coffee Shop...…..but I make no guarantees outside of here. Though I probably wouldn't anyway just because of knowing the members that frequent here on a more personal basis, than some of the critters elsewhere on the board.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 1, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I had not known about the Budwig Protocol, but when hubs had been first diagnosed with Stage 3B Squamous cell lung cancer (the tumor was right at the opening of the lung and on, in or around the bronchial tube to the lung and the aortic vein to the heart) Not sure of the other measurements because of the shock, but all I heard was 9.5cm and all I could think was a baby is born at 10cm......a radiologist said he only had 2 months to live, which I still don't think he knew what he was talking about. Mainly because he came to that conclusion with only an MRI. No CT or PET scans, no biopsy, NOTHING. AND it takes atleast 4 months or more from diagnoses before ever starting chemo, but that's now water under the bridge. 

The first 2 years, hubs had been fairly good about eating whatever I prepared which I snuck the kale powder and even turmeric in most everything. He had received the standard chemo which had shrunk the tumor, then was doing immunotherapy treatment that had kept the cancer in check. It wasn't growing and was only shrinking at a considerably slower rate. Then he'd buy or want me to buy more & more prepackaged junk. About this time he also decided to get his teeth fixed by having them all pulled out at once. He had but never wore the dentures, even after numerous fittings and had finally said they were great. Then he'd only eat KFC mashed potatoes & gravy, or a Banquet turkey tv dinner. I sure wasn't going to refuse him but then the tumor started changing and eventually it was growing. 

I can't help but to think the kale & turmeric did help him and not just the tumor changes but the fact he lived 3 years. And I can only wonder what might have been, IF he'd been more cooperative


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 1, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Husbands or other loved ones who just don't get the program can be difficult.

Yes the full Budwig protocol eliminates all refined products of all sorts--no refined flours, sugars, anything. Only whole grains, and unrefined honey or stevia used to sweeten. Juices used should be pure 100% juice with no sugar added, no other additives (I do allow Vitamin C) and should be fresh preferably or made from frozen concentrate which is what our friend and we use.

Dr. Budwig was a firm believer that sugar feeds cancer and all forms of refined sugar, even maple syrup, should be eliminated from the diet.  Unrefined honey or stevia okay. Artificial sweetners are strictly forbidden.  Stevia will not raise blood sugar though for the diabetics.

As clean vegetables--fresh or frozen--as possible should be consumed but no artificial additives, preservatives, etc.  Salt, pepper, herbs, cinnamon, other natural seasonings can be used.

I think probably all fresh fruit is okay--frozen but no sugar added if fresh isn't available. All melons are okay.  Berries, especially blueberries, are excellent on this protocol.

The only fats allowed are unrefined fresh flax oil or a little coconut oil.

No dairy other than the cottage cheese used to combine with the flax oil.  No meat or if it is consumed should be wild caught or grass fed and uncontaminated with hormones, etc.  (Dr. Budwig was a strict vegetarian but admitted animal protein as described probably was not a really poisonous factor for us.) Black, green, and herbal teas are good.  And I imagine an occasional cup of coffee isn't really going to set anybody back.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 1, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...





Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


If I were inclined to deep fry something, I'd consider canola.  I cannot recall the last time I deep fried anything.  We grill a lot and I bake or broil a lot of things.  Canola does make some nice soap, though.  I also use Crisco to make soap.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 1, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Just got back from the doc's, not so good news.  The chemos they've given her have not worked, the kidney and spleen continue to grow along with the new spot in the liver, we are now looking at possible experimental treatments and are willing to start looking at all options.  Fox, you've mentioned a diet a few times, need to look into that.
> Asked about removing the kidney and spleen but that's a no-go, due to the nature of the cancer not only would it do no good the surgery has a high probability of killing her outright.  Keep us in your prayers.



I wish I could do more than offer my hopes and best wishes, but you certainly have those.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 1, 2019)

So much going on... veterans day has become my busiest time of year. Meeting last night with VVA (Vietnam Veterans of America). Laying of the roses for over 300 county veterans who didn't come home from Nam on Sunday Ceramics class on Monday. Veterans breakfast on Wednesday. St Joseph's Veterans appreciation Ceremony wednesday. HS veterans Day Ceremony 11th at 0830 then off to the county Ceremony at 10:30. My American Legion Post veterans Day ceremony on the 14th and Veteran Recognition service at a retirement home on the 14th, then 2 weeks off before 5 hour drive to daughters for Thanksgiving. Add to all that that tomorrow marks 3 years since I lost my beautiful Maria. I think it's time I started "accepting applications" Though those would be some hard shoes to fill. 
Son in law has gone through his second round of bone marrow transplants, waiting on word for how he's doing, only 1 week in ICU instead of a month and he's home, so hopefully that's good... So much happening.... I think I'll do what has become custom tomorrow and just go for a long ride... Tonight Gentleman Jack and I have a conversation started....


----------



## Oddball (Nov 2, 2019)

Saturday morning!

Oh-doo-dah-day...

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 2, 2019)

Feliz!!


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 2, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Just got back from the doc's, not so good news.  The chemos they've given her have not worked, the kidney and spleen continue to grow along with the new spot in the liver, we are now looking at possible experimental treatments and are willing to start looking at all options.  Fox, you've mentioned a diet a few times, need to look into that.
> Asked about removing the kidney and spleen but that's a no-go, due to the nature of the cancer not only would it do no good the surgery has a high probability of killing her outright.  Keep us in your prayers.



Lord, so often we come to you when nothing short of a miracle can sustain or protect us.  We ask for your intercession here and grant healing.  Amen


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 2, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Yes, he was delicious!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 2, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I wouldn't fry anything or very few things either--I do like eggs fried in butter or coconut oil--if I didn't live with Hombre. But he loves loves LOVES fried foods so I indulge him now and then as long as he eats the healthy stuff too.

And I do like my fried chicken and chicken fried steak.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 2, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Feliz!!



Back atcha. I bought three Dia de los Muertos grocery bags at Albertsons yesterday as that was all they had at the check out stand and many of our others have worn out and thrown away.

But the Day of the Dead isn't as morbid as it sounds. In the Spanish/Mexican culture it is a lively, happy celebration on the theory that the dead would be insulted by being remembered via sack cloth and ashes and other somber stuff.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 2, 2019)

Not too far past Halloween to post this one:


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 2, 2019)

SFC Ollie said:


> So much going on... veterans day has become my busiest time of year. Meeting last night with VVA (Vietnam Veterans of America). Laying of the roses for over 300 county veterans who didn't come home from Nam on Sunday Ceramics class on Monday. Veterans breakfast on Wednesday. St Joseph's Veterans appreciation Ceremony wednesday. HS veterans Day Ceremony 11th at 0830 then off to the county Ceremony at 10:30. My American Legion Post veterans Day ceremony on the 14th and Veteran Recognition service at a retirement home on the 14th, then 2 weeks off before 5 hour drive to daughters for Thanksgiving. Add to all that that tomorrow marks 3 years since I lost my beautiful Maria. I think it's time I started "accepting applications" Though those would be some hard shoes to fill.
> Son in law has gone through his second round of bone marrow transplants, waiting on word for how he's doing, only 1 week in ICU instead of a month and he's home, so hopefully that's good... So much happening.... I think I'll do what has become custom tomorrow and just go for a long ride... Tonight Gentleman Jack and I have a conversation started....


Dang, you are busy.  
Best wishes and lots of positive vibes sent to the SIL.  Hopefully coming home early is a good sign.
Maybe not try to fill Maria's shoes.  You might never find a good fit.  Maybe find a whole new pair of shoes?  Good luck with that effort, too, Ollie!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 2, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


The partner likes fried stuff like that.  I'll buy him a pre-cooked fried chicken at the grocery store and he orders chicken-fried steak sometimes when  we go to IHOP.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## Hossfly (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 3, 2019)

Good night darlinks.  No change int the vigil list but do keep sending those prayers and positive vibes to our Coffee Shop family members who are dealing with almost impossible situations right now.

Meanwhile don't forget to set your clocks back one hour tonight if you are in a daylight savings time state.  And on that point, I'll leave you with this to ponder:


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 3, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks.  No change int the vigil list but do keep sending those prayers and positive vibes to our Coffee Shop family members who are dealing with almost impossible situations right now.
> 
> Meanwhile don't forget to set your clocks back one hour tonight if you are in a daylight savings time state.  And on that point, I'll leave you with this to ponder:


No, the first was born under daylight savings time and the second under standard time.  Not the same thing.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 3, 2019)

You guys going to sleep forever?


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 3, 2019)

In England the clocks went back last week. I did not hear about it but I noticed my kitchen clock was different to my alarm clock. The kitchen clock is a radio controlled one that sets itself.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 3, 2019)

Sometimes I wish I lived in Hawaii or Arizona just because they don't do daylight saving time.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 3, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Sometimes I wish I lived in Hawaii or Arizona just because they don't do daylight saving time.



Back in the 40s and 50s states could opt out of DST.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 3, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes I wish I lived in Hawaii or Arizona just because they don't do daylight saving time.
> ...



From what I've read, it wasn't until the 60s that the country tried to get DST done everywhere.  Apparently Hawaii has never done it, while Arizona did it for a year in 67, then opted out in 68.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 3, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Yes in the summertime it is interesting when you have a travelling job as Hombre and I did and sometimes work in Arizona as well as New Mexico. And setting appointments was interesting trying to figure what time it was.  NM is on DST while Arizona is not but the Indian lands in Arizona do go on DST.   And the boundaries are not well marked.  And if we were working in Northern Arizona and wandered over the state line, Utah is MST but Nevada is Pacific time.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 3, 2019)

Y'all should deal with flight schedules and international travel.  Probably why they use UTC but we still had a few crews get an extra hour of sleep last night.  No complaints from them, you can bet!


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 3, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



I think trying to figure all that out would drive me nuts...…...hats off to you & Hombre for doing so.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 4, 2019)

Happy Monday everybody.  Your health lesson for today:


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 4, 2019)

Just made Pineapple, Chicken & Broccoli Stir Fry.  This one is a keeper!!!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 4, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Just made Pineapple, Chicken & Broccoli Stir Fry.  This one is a keeper!!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 5, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just made Pineapple, Chicken & Broccoli Stir Fry.  This one is a keeper!!!!



That looks sooooo good.  We eat a lot of stir fried and I love pineapple with chicken.  I like pineapple with almost anything.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 5, 2019)

Christmas trees for cat owners.  Order early.  Supplies limited:


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 5, 2019)

Bloody Amazon uk. They are a nuisance always trying to sign you up for amazon prime. Well today they succeeded because I clicked on the wrong thing, and immediately get an email telling me I have signed up.
It took me ages to find out how to cancel it, because they don't make it easy. I am thinking of complaining to them about it, because I am a good customer and have spent a lot of money with them. But I am fed up with the sales pressure to pay a monthly fee for amazon prime.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 5, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> Bloody Amazon uk. They are a nuisance always trying to sign you up for amazon prime. Well today they succeeded because I clicked on the wrong thing, and immediately get an email telling me I have signed up.
> It took me ages to find out how to cancel it, because they don't make it easy. I am thinking of complaining to them about it, because I am a good customer and have spent a lot of money with them. But I am fed up with the sales pressure to pay a monthly fee for amazon prime.


I pay an annual fee for Prime.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 5, 2019)

The demo guys just left (plumbing), the shower is gone.  The carpenter is here tomorrow then the plumbers are back on Thursday to move the plumbing and set the tub then the carpenter finishes rocking the walls, I tile everything and the shower trim gets installed.  
I have to get started on the vanity but no real super hurry there.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 6, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Bloody Amazon uk. They are a nuisance always trying to sign you up for amazon prime. Well today they succeeded because I clicked on the wrong thing, and immediately get an email telling me I have signed up.
> ...



As it turns out I get free postage and next day delivery for the next month because even though I cancelled prime I still get a months free trial. So I took advantage of it and ordered some Christmas presents.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 6, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



We pay one annual fee for Prime and order enough stuff through Amazon that the free shipping more than pays for that annual fee.  And Hombre and I each use the account and order under our own names.  Not quite so good a deal for a single guy but if you pay more in shipping every year than the one annual fee, it's worth it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 6, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Not to mention perks like Prime Video, free music, free books, unlimited cloud storage and now free grocery delivery.  Well not really free as we're paying for it with the annual fee but the cost savings, depending on which and how much of the "free" perks we use can be dramatic.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 6, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


By the way, just a heads up, Microsoft will be rolling out Edge Chromium next January eventually replacing the current Edge that you use.  Chromium is the open source version of Chrome, it'll be better, faster, more secure and a more usable modern browser.  Thought ya might want to know, maybe try out Chromium so that at least you have an idea of what's coming and you're familiar with it when it does transition.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 6, 2019)

Went to a Veterans day Celebration last Saturday at the Pro Football hall of fame. Did a meet and greet with 6 Medal of Honor winners... Awesome people...


----------



## beautress (Nov 6, 2019)

SFC Ollie said:


> Went to a Veterans day Celebration last Saturday at the Pro Football hall of fame. Did a meet and greet with 6 Medal of Honor winners... Awesome people...


Just yesterday, I read a page on highly decorated Veterans. It just makes me feel good to know we have had and still have such wonderful men as those who make a difference in the safety of their fellow American soldiers and defy evil around the globe. And some of them excel in finding out what happened to a soldier's remains and returns them to their families, ahem, Mr. SFC OLLIE!!! 

So proud to have been here when you first told us about how you do that when something is up in your area. (as freedombecki, of course)


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 6, 2019)

Oh and all active duty, National Guard, retirees and vets get 40% off Prime annual fee between Nov 6th thru Nov 11th this year.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 6, 2019)

Mr. P took me to the eye doc today.
Good news my eyes have not changed much at all in the last 5 years.
My small cataracts have not gotten any bigger in the last 10yrs from the 1st diagnosis of them.
Now I get new glasses to replace the broken ones. 
The drops they use makes it so that I can't see to well.
Everything looks all wavy like I'm underwater.
I'm just now able to see better this evening.

We got light rain this morning and was in the 60's.
Very nice out today.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 6, 2019)

The carpenters were here today, wasn't sure that was going to happen as they were behind and short handed but it started raining on the outside job they were on so they came here.  Did their demo work then furred out the back wall so the tub will fit.  Have to go buy a new recessed ceiling light for the tub area as the one that was in the shower ceiling is to large now that the drop down is gone.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 6, 2019)

Think about how much you both will love it after it's done Ringel05


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 6, 2019)

The first mention of the "S" word came from the local weather guessers this evening.  Snow is forecast for tomorrow evening accumulating a mere 1 inch.  Nothing to get too excited about, but a fore warning that autumn is on its last legs.  The leaves were disappointing this year.  The colors were muted and by the time we should have had trees resplendent in golds and yellows and russets, a stiff breeze stripped them from the trees leaving us with big wooden skeletal trees until next April.

Thanksgiving (Christmas lite) is just a few weeks away.  Each and every Thanksgiving Pop would regale us with the story of the Big Snow of 1950. Each year, as Pop told the tale, the Big Snow would get deeper. 

When I first heard the story as a young lad, the snow was thigh high rendering the hilly topography of East Liverpool impassible.  Tanks from the Narional Fuard armory in Youngstown were dispatched to aid in food distribution.  The city's streetcar lines were out of service and residents atop the hills were cut off from groceries and other vital services.  High school boys were pressed into service clearing streets and sidewalks.  Downtown businesses were shuttered.

And every year while Pop spun the yarn, the snow would go from thigh high to waist high and topping off at chest level.  Those Narional Guard tanks would go from delivering bread and milk to retrieving corpses from the hilltop neighborhoods.

We sure do love a good story in this neck of the woods.  And Pop's embellishments took that story from fascination to tall tale to myth and finally legend.


----------



## beautress (Nov 6, 2019)

Nite, all... 

​


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 7, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


I am trying not to upgrade to Microsoft edge because I am scared I will loose my favorites list. So I am still using the outdated internet explorer.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 7, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Uummmm, getting rid of IE as soon as possible would be a VERY good thing for security reasons alone.
Here's a couple of links on how to backup your IE settings, they both pretty much say the same thing.

https://www.thewindowsclub.com/how-to-save-find-backup-favorites-or-bookmarks-in-internet-explorer-8

Import Internet Explorer Favorites from another computer | Firefox Help 

Another way would be to download and install Firefox or Chrome, the install will ask if you want to import bookmarks & settings from IE, just click yes and everything will automatically be imported.


----------



## beautress (Nov 7, 2019)

Monday, Nov. 11, 2019 is Veteran's Day. Just fixed up a thank you for all our Vets here to say, thanks, to those who served: Thanks, USA Veterans!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 7, 2019)

Not a happy camper this morning, the plumbers were running late and I had to run errands plus had an 11:30 VA apt.  They finally get here and I go to leave, ask them if they brought the tub........  No, we were told it would be here waiting for us, that wasn't my understanding.  So I'm at Lowes and the plumber calls, doesn't offer to pick it up but tells me if we don't have it today it will be two more weeks before it can get installed.  Now I'm pissed, I have to drive over to the plumbing supply, pick up the tub and bring it back and it's quarter to 11.........  Needless to say I missed my appointment, now I'm really pissed.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 7, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Oh and all active duty, National Guard, retirees and vets get 40% off Prime annual fee between Nov 6th thru Nov 11th this year.


I just renewed mine at that 40% off....


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 7, 2019)

Tonight was pork sirloin roast with an apple mustard sauce/glaze and sauteed brussels sprouts.  The sprouts are definitely much better cooked this way but the wife still wasn't impressed......


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 7, 2019)

For those looking for a different job. . .


----------



## peach174 (Nov 7, 2019)

You're really rubbing it in girlfriend!


----------



## peach174 (Nov 7, 2019)

It's really too bad we don't have live feed , I could entertain you all with seeing my antics on the third step ladder. 

When I was pushing back the electric stove I had to crawl on top of the stove in order to shine a lite in the back to make sure I didn't pinch the cord.
When I crawled off I had my left foot on third step, I put my right foot on the 1st step totally missing the 2nd step.
So my left knee was near my ear .
I caught myself and grabed onto the counter top, but I really stepped down hard on my abnormally high arch .
Poor, poor Abby.
At least normal was ok. 
Lot's of fun things to see with Peaches height phobias, including myself in that crazy fun.

My only explanation is maybe something happened to me in a past life or something like that.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 7, 2019)

Then again the upside of having abnormally high arches was when I took ballet dancing classes. As  soon as I put those shoes on I could walk very easily on my toes.
The others had trouble with it in the beginning.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 7, 2019)

I have never had very good balance.  Do a gymnastic balance beam?  Forget it.  If I ever have to pass a DWI test by walking the white line, I'll be needing bail money.  So I'm sure I wouldn't have been able to balance on my toes had I taken ballet which I didn't.

But I trust you didn't injure yourself friend Peach?


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 8, 2019)

I may have high arches, but ballet was definitely out, weak ankles (never could ice skate cause they'd shake so bad) and could trip over my own feet. Nickname growing up.....klutz. 


Then I got the part of Tinkerbell in the 6th grade school play.....talk about a shocker. Wasn't really though cause I didn't get the part based on gracefulness, but my hairdo. Mother would frequently put my hair up in a bun or trying to keep my hair curled.....Shirley Temple style.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 8, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> I may have high arches, but ballet was definitely out, weak ankles (never could ice skate cause they'd shake so bad) and could trip over my own feet. Nickname growing up.....klutz.
> 
> 
> Then I got the part of Tinkerbell in the 6th grade school play.....talk about a shocker. Wasn't really though cause I didn't get the part based on gracefulness, but my hairdo. Mother would frequently put my hair up in a bun or trying to keep my hair curled.....Shirley Temple style.



That's what my teacher said.
She said that it was very rare to find people with high arches and strong ankles. We were naturals she said, because of the ability to walk instantly on the flat round part of that heavily padded steel toe enclosure. 
I was 6 at that time so I really didn't understand it ,till I was older.
By the time I understood it, I thought of it as a curse in gymnastics.
Man if I accidentally landed flat footed, it really hurt for a few seconds or so.

I also hatted when my mom did the Shirley temple look.
We complained about it but we all did it anyway just to please our mom's.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 8, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> I have never had very good balance.  Do a gymnastic balance beam?  Forget it.  If I ever have to pass a DWI test by walking the white line, I'll be needing bail money.  So I'm sure I wouldn't have been able to balance on my toes had I taken ballet which I didn't.
> 
> But I trust you didn't injure yourself friend Peach?



I jarred poor Abby really hard so it impacted the whole top of my bone structure.
I couldn't walk well the rest of the day and that evening.
I had to stay off of it as much as possible, but by morning it was OK just a little tender for a couple of days.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 8, 2019)

peach174 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > I may have high arches, but ballet was definitely out, weak ankles (never could ice skate cause they'd shake so bad) and could trip over my own feet. Nickname growing up.....klutz.
> ...



Not important now, but for a number of years I was Executive Director of a large social agency with an olympic sized swimming pool, a gym that accommodated three volley ball matches or two basketball games simultaneously, and offered all manner of educational and recreational classes including fitness, dance, gymnastics etc.  My staffer who headed the dance classes was adamant that you never put kids into toe shoes until age 14 and found a wonderful Russian teacher--she had once been a member of the famous Russian ballet theater--who also firmly believed it could harm kids' bone structure to put them on their toes before age 14.

I never took any form of dance, except square dance as a P.E. course in college, so I have no opinion on that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 8, 2019)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I have never had very good balance.  Do a gymnastic balance beam?  Forget it.  If I ever have to pass a DWI test by walking the white line, I'll be needing bail money.  So I'm sure I wouldn't have been able to balance on my toes had I taken ballet which I didn't.
> ...



Well glad there was no serious damage.  You have definitely been through enough lately that you don't need that.

I do so poorly on ladders that I invested in a 10 ft folding ladder like they use in stores with high shelves.  Has wide sturdy steps and hand rails on both sides.  I can handle that okay.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 8, 2019)

1 year ago today...we were fleeing the Paradise Camp Fire. 

We thank those who assisted us in our time of need.

I think of Paradise and how much I really miss it. I hated it when we first moved there. But once it was gone...we realized how much that small community meant to us.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 8, 2019)

peach174 said:


> Then again the upside of having abnormally high arches was when I took ballet dancing classes. As soon as I put those shoes on I could walk very easily on my toes.
> The others had trouble with it in the beginning.



Kept you from getting drafted also peach174 ...


----------



## peach174 (Nov 8, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Well I manage on the 2 and 3 step latter.
It's when I suddenly get rickety I have to get down and take a break. 
Like I said if we had live video here you all could be entertained. 
My neighbors are taking turns coming down for a cup of coffee and to watch me on the step ladder. 
It is quite funny and entertaining.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 8, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Then again the upside of having abnormally high arches was when I took ballet dancing classes. As soon as I put those shoes on I could walk very easily on my toes.
> ...



They didn't draft women back then.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 8, 2019)

peach174 said:


> They didn't draft women back then.



Yes ma'am I know, and they don't draft women now... It was just me , being a smart ass...  It's what I do...


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 8, 2019)

Gracie said:


> 1 year ago today...we were fleeing the Paradise Camp Fire.
> 
> We thank those who assisted us in our time of need.
> 
> I think of Paradise and how much I really miss it. I hated it when we first moved there. But once it was gone...we realized how much that small community meant to us.



Strange how that works, huh.  But I still believe it's going to work out for you and Dennis.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 8, 2019)

And for today's entertainment:

Rob Christie on Twitter

You just can't tell me they are not sentient beings, that they don't think. That they don't enjoy a good time as much as we do.  I loved the Siamese twittering at the birds he/she saw out the window. Both our Siamese cats would do that when they saw birds outside.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 8, 2019)

Gracie said:


> 1 year ago today...we were fleeing the Paradise Camp Fire.
> 
> We thank those who assisted us in our time of need.
> 
> I think of Paradise and how much I really miss it. I hated it when we first moved there. But once it was gone...we realized how much that small community meant to us.



Just watched a piece on new housing construction that can withstand fires.  Uses styrofoam cores inside a steel mesh that has concrete poured over the exterior.  Is rated for two hours of forest fires.  Also can stay standing in hurricanes and tornadoes.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## peach174 (Nov 8, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > They didn't draft women back then.
> ...



You and Mr. P would get along very nicely. 
That was me also being a smart ass back at ya , by the way.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 8, 2019)

The carpenters just left, actually I should say remodelers, the Durarock and blueboard are all up and the drywall mud is setting.  I should be able to start tiling the walls tomorrow, grout them on Sunday then install the trim (shower head, faucet, etc).  I will have to use floor leveler as the old mastic doesn't want to come up easily.  I'm also considering smoothing the walls and ceiling then painting.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 8, 2019)

peach174 said:


> You and Mr. P would get along very nicely.
> That was me also being a smart ass back at ya , by the way.



peach174 I thought maybe you would enjoy a copy of my Graduation picture...


----------



## peach174 (Nov 8, 2019)

Well at least you got green eyes Ridgerunner. 
That's a plus.


----------



## Oddball (Nov 9, 2019)

Saturday morning!

Westward ho with Droopy!

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## peach174 (Nov 9, 2019)

I love Droopy cartoons. 

Bam Bam before the Flintstones.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 9, 2019)

Well...isn't that nice? NOT. Dentists never told me that having a tooth extracted could cause bone death in the jaw and it creating havoc with it being exposed while dying. So...3 months ago, I have my back tooth removed because 1) I never used it since nothing was above it and 2) it had as much patchwork it could handle..they could do no more for it. So I had it pulled. Now, 3 months later, I have bone exposure on the side of where the tooth used to be because the bone is dying. It's called ONJ or some such thing. Went to dentist yesterday and he said yep...that section of my lower jaw bone is dying. He said let it alone, and it should heal on its own. Well, that's not what Google says.

Sigh.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 10, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Well...isn't that nice? NOT. Dentists never told me that having a tooth extracted could cause bone death in the jaw and it creating havoc with it being exposed while dying. So...3 months ago, I have my back tooth removed because 1) I never used it since nothing was above it and 2) it had as much patchwork it could handle..they could do no more for it. So I had it pulled. Now, 3 months later, I have bone exposure on the side of where the tooth used to be because the bone is dying. It's called ONJ or some such thing. Went to dentist yesterday and he said yep...that section of my lower jaw bone is dying. He said let it alone, and it should heal on its own. Well, that's not what Google says.
> 
> Sigh.



Your dentist probably knows a lot more than Google.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 10, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
Seagal and Mr. Seagal.
Beautress for wellness
Kat for wellness
Mindful and her shoulder for healing
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Gracie for wellness and solutions.
Peach's Mr. P for wellness and successful surgery.
Ringel and Ms Ringel - comfort, wellness, solutions for both.
Extra prayers/positive vibes for gallantwarrior dealing with his own health issues as well as a terribly difficult situation with Rod and increased responsibilities.
Did we miss anybody? Jog my memory please.

And we always leave a light on so that those who have been away can find their way back.

Autumn in Alabama


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 10, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Your dentist probably knows a lot more than Google.



...concerning dentistry...

Only cats know more than Google.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 10, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Well...isn't that nice? NOT. Dentists never told me that having a tooth extracted could cause bone death in the jaw and it creating havoc with it being exposed while dying. So...3 months ago, I have my back tooth removed because 1) I never used it since nothing was above it and 2) it had as much patchwork it could handle..they could do no more for it. So I had it pulled. Now, 3 months later, I have bone exposure on the side of where the tooth used to be because the bone is dying. It's called ONJ or some such thing. Went to dentist yesterday and he said yep...that section of my lower jaw bone is dying. He said let it alone, and it should heal on its own. Well, that's not what Google says.
> 
> Sigh.




Did your Dentist explain to you about dry sockets after your extraction?
If not you might have a reason for a law suit.


----------



## beautress (Nov 10, 2019)

Completed a few quilts in the past week.The last one was when I found a really pretty pink miniature floral and a pastel pink solid and decided to do a little candy striped quilt. It didn't take a day, is a little larger than I'd have liked it to be, but best of all, it is done, and it used up a yard and a half of fabric of the bazillions of yards that have accumulated in the "I'll do it tomorrow" class.  So there are now 8 quilts stacked up and 9 days left to work on infant quilts until the third Tuesday, unless they change the day due to Thanksgiving cooking ahead of time. It'd be nice to have a bunch of quilt tops to take on that day.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 10, 2019)

peach174 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Well...isn't that nice? NOT. Dentists never told me that having a tooth extracted could cause bone death in the jaw and it creating havoc with it being exposed while dying. So...3 months ago, I have my back tooth removed because 1) I never used it since nothing was above it and 2) it had as much patchwork it could handle..they could do no more for it. So I had it pulled. Now, 3 months later, I have bone exposure on the side of where the tooth used to be because the bone is dying. It's called ONJ or some such thing. Went to dentist yesterday and he said yep...that section of my lower jaw bone is dying. He said let it alone, and it should heal on its own. Well, that's not what Google says.
> ...


Yes. It was just a really BIG tooth and took forever to stop bleeding/hurting once pulled. Not his fault. However....being ignorant on the dangers of tooth pulling is something I am pissed about myself for not knowing. All those people getting teeth extracted for dentures..they run risk too.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 10, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I done did it, I upgraded to Microsoft edge from internet explorer, and imported my favorites into it. Thanks.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 10, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 10, 2019)

Does anyone here use metacreations painter 6 software? It is free to download, because it is obsolete and was designed to run on windows 98, but I want to run it on windows 10. I could buy the new version 2020 which costs
£360 but I hesitate to spend that kind of money if I can get the old free version to work.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 10, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> Does anyone here use metacreations painter 6 software? It is free to download, because it is obsolete and was designed to run on windows 98, but I want to run it on windows 10. I could buy the new version 2020 which costs
> £360 but I hesitate to spend that kind of money if I can get the old free version to work.


If it worked on XP then it _*might *_work on Win 10.  If you have the disc (disc not floppy) or can download it you run setup as Admin with XP compatability mode. 

https://www.howtogeek.com/228689/how-to-make-old-programs-work-on-windows-10/


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 10, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone here use metacreations painter 6 software? It is free to download, because it is obsolete and was designed to run on windows 98, but I want to run it on windows 10. I could buy the new version 2020 which costs
> ...


If it doesn't work here's some highly rated free ones.

The best free painting software 2019 | TechRadar


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 10, 2019)

Got about a third of the walls tiled today before I ran out of steam.  No where near what I expected to get done but when you're this out of shape and out of practice.  
Back at it tomorrow........


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 10, 2019)

Gracie said:


> 1 year ago today...we were fleeing the Paradise Camp Fire.
> 
> We thank those who assisted us in our time of need.
> 
> I think of Paradise and how much I really miss it. I hated it when we first moved there. But once it was gone...we realized how much that small community meant to us.


Celebrate the fact that you are still here to share with us.  I'm glad you made it, Gracie.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 10, 2019)

peach174 said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Do they draft women now?


----------



## Gracie (Nov 10, 2019)

I have windows 7 and I love my Paint Shop Pro 6. Windows 10 does not support it, so phooey on Windows 10!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 10, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> And for today's entertainment:
> 
> Rob Christie on Twitter
> 
> You just can't tell me they are not sentient beings, that they don't think. That they don't enjoy a good time as much as we do.  I loved the Siamese twittering at the birds he/she saw out the window. Both our Siamese cats would do that when they saw birds outside.


My Siamese would do that when he saw a moose in the yard.  I wonder what he would have done if I had let him out to bag his prey?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 10, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> The carpenters just left, actually I should say remodelers, the Durarock and blueboard are all up and the drywall mud is setting.  I should be able to start tiling the walls tomorrow, grout them on Sunday then install the trim (shower head, faucet, etc).  I will have to use floor leveler as the old mastic doesn't want to come up easily.  I'm also considering smoothing the walls and ceiling then painting.


Seems like a lot of work but I'm sure it will be very satisfying when it is all finally done.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 10, 2019)

I'm half assed afraid to go to twitter any more. Some doofus that is supposedly an animal lover always posts a tweet of some asshole abusing an animal. Yes, I know it happens. I don't need to SEE it. 

So...usmb is going to be sought more often.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 10, 2019)

Back for a short visit.  I'm pretty much done in but thought I'd stop by for a visit.  
Today, I took a truck load of trash to the dump.  Tomorrow, I get to pick up, unload, and stack a load of hay.  Tuesday, I want to get up to my buddy's place and cut up the last two spruce trees.  I can't fit both into the truck but I want to cut and stack that last one, ready to load and go.  A definite boon, having this additional firewood.  I've been fortunate that our winter snows have been delayed.  Hell, it just dropped below freezing in the last couple of days.  Can you imagine, rain in Alaska the first week of November?!
I'm glad that y'all are doing well.  I send my best to all my CS fellow-travelers.
I hope that Mr. P, and Mrs. Ringel are both doing better, too.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 10, 2019)

Gracie said:


> I'm half assed afraid to go to twitter any more. Some doofus that is supposedly an animal lover always posts a tweet of some asshole abusing an animal. Yes, I know it happens. I don't need to SEE it.
> 
> So...usmb is going to be sought more often.


Sickos are all over and social media has unfortunately facilitated their sickness.  How's your kitty, Gracie?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 10, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Do they draft women now?



USMB Coffee Shop IV

Hey GW... Hope life is livable my cyber phriend...


----------



## Gracie (Nov 10, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm half assed afraid to go to twitter any more. Some doofus that is supposedly an animal lover always posts a tweet of some asshole abusing an animal. Yes, I know it happens. I don't need to SEE it.
> ...


They meant well.Wanted the person doing the abusing punished. Still...SEEING it happen ruined my whole day. I can't get that vid out of my head and I only saw about 2 seconds of it. I have been furiously praying the guy dies a horrible death and the one taping the vid as well.

Anyway....kitty is fat! She has a new buddy now too, that I named Abel. I think he's a he. Young. Less than a year old. Uses his claws alot and terrorizes the house, lol. But, he goes outside to pee and poop, so that's good. I can pet him, but I have to do it from behind. If I come at him front wise..he hisses. Strange kitty.
So....I now feed Lilith, Adam, Abel, Misty, Meanie and 2 possums.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 10, 2019)

I'm seriously pondering a move to St. David, Az. Sister in law called, said her landlord has a mobile he is moving to where she is and its a 2 bedroom, rent will be 500 per month. Not available until January. Gives me time to ponder it. I'm giving up on the low income housing list. They are full of bullshit about this wait thing. Its been almost 5 years since I started doing this....and I keep getting bumped back. Tired of it. Done. Time to figure out something else.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 11, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...



No


----------



## peach174 (Nov 11, 2019)

Mr. P and a friend we have in town went to Denny's for their free breakfast this morning.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 11, 2019)

And thanks for acknowledging Veteran's Day today Peach.  And thank you to all our many Coffee Shoppers who have served and all who serve and have served as well.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 11, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Do they draft women now?
> ...


Same to you, Ridgerunner.
And happy Veterans' Day!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 11, 2019)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Seems your fur-fam is growing exponentially.  2 possums?  I guess they'll eat kitty food.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 11, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Same to you, Ridgerunner.
> And happy Veterans' Day!



Same to you my friend...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 11, 2019)

Gracie said:


> I'm seriously pondering a move to St. David, Az. Sister in law called, said her landlord has a mobile he is moving to where she is and its a 2 bedroom, rent will be 500 per month. Not available until January. Gives me time to ponder it. I'm giving up on the low income housing list. They are full of bullshit about this wait thing. Its been almost 5 years since I started doing this....and I keep getting bumped back. Tired of it. Done. Time to figure out something else.


Sad to say, but I suspect your need is suborned by the needs of those with ankle-biters.  Too bad that those who have given their whole lives have to suffer in favor of those who have most likely given little to nothing.  (Okay, off the soapbox.)  AZ isn't too bad.  Hot and dry and generally not unpleasant even in the winter.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 11, 2019)

Gracie said:


> I'm seriously pondering a move to St. David, Az. Sister in law called, said her landlord has a mobile he is moving to where she is and its a 2 bedroom, rent will be 500 per month. Not available until January. Gives me time to ponder it. I'm giving up on the low income housing list. They are full of bullshit about this wait thing. Its been almost 5 years since I started doing this....and I keep getting bumped back. Tired of it. Done. Time to figure out something else.



Be forewarned ,you will be in a sea of conservative Mormons, who are good people, but rather strict on how certain things are run in the town.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 12, 2019)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I agree on those horrible videos. And I block those on Twitter that post stuff that is visually/emotionally disturbing or otherwise interferes with my sense of well being and enjoyment of my day.

To determine the sex of a kitten look under the tail. If you see a colon it's a male. If you see an upside down exclamation mark, it's a female.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 12, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Reminds me of something that happened "once upon a time".  I was at the feed store and there was a litter of kittens for sale.  A little girl, probably about 6-7 years old, was lobbying her mother for one of those kitties.  Mom was considering the acquisition but wanted a male.  The store clerk wasn't sure how to tell the difference.  So I picked up each kitten, examined the pertinent "data", and replaced them in the cage.  Mom asked me how I could tell and the child blurted out: "She looked at the tag under their tails!".


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 12, 2019)

Back to normal temperatures around here.  No snow yet, but I'm sure we'll see that stuff again soon, too.
Having the annual "discussion" with the partner.  He insists on studs on all the cars, I am equally adamant that I can operate a motor vehicle without studs safely.  I do find it amusing that the pard belittles those who appear to believe in the magic of 4-wheel-drive and their ability conveyed to defy gravity and physics by using it.  But he relies on studs like some kind of magic talisman.  I find the benefit of studded tires to be negligible considering the cost.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 12, 2019)

We've come a long way: 1972 and Yesterday


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 12, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Thanks a lot for those links. I downloaded 'fresh paint ' from Microsoft and it has features I like similar to Corel painter. You can blur the paint with a water brush. It is not as good as painter, but its free and painter is very expensive, so I will make do.

The idea being I can work out some picture ideas on the computer, and possibly do some new paintings.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 12, 2019)

Whoopee ! I have changed my mind about Microsoft ' fresh paint' It has features for blending paint that are better than Corel painter. Here is a sample of blending paint that took me only a few minutes. Bearing in mind this is not a serious attempt at painting, and I am still learning how to use the software/


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 12, 2019)

Hooray ! I just ordered a graphics tablet from amazon to go with my new software, so I don't have to use a mouse to paint with.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 12, 2019)

Oh My God, I love this software. Here is exercise number 2 in blending paint.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 12, 2019)

peach174 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm seriously pondering a move to St. David, Az. Sister in law called, said her landlord has a mobile he is moving to where she is and its a 2 bedroom, rent will be 500 per month. Not available until January. Gives me time to ponder it. I'm giving up on the low income housing list. They are full of bullshit about this wait thing. Its been almost 5 years since I started doing this....and I keep getting bumped back. Tired of it. Done. Time to figure out something else.
> ...



Gracie's moving in, better warn the Mormons.  Not that it will help them any.  Go get them Gracie.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 12, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> Whoopee ! I have changed my mind about Microsoft ' fresh paint' It has features for blending paint that are better than Corel painter. Here is a sample of blending paint that took me only a few minutes. Bearing in mind this is not a serious attempt at painting, and I am still learning how to use the software/View attachment 289514



Looks like the sun, an island, from the vantage point of a jungle to me.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 12, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> Oh My God, I love this software. Here is exercise number 2 in blending paint.View attachment 289523


Uuummmmm, I won't say what that looks like.........   Well maybe.  It looks like a psychedelic version of heaven to a hormone saturated young man...........


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 12, 2019)

While the bathroom is far from finished I did get at least 1/2 of the tile done, grouted the area around the faucet and valve, installed the faucet and control lever then scrubbed the tub.  The wife is happily enjoying a bath, it's deep enough that she's probably floating.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 12, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> Whoopee ! I have changed my mind about Microsoft ' fresh paint' It has features for blending paint that are better than Corel painter. Here is a sample of blending paint that took me only a few minutes. Bearing in mind this is not a serious attempt at painting, and I am still learning how to use the software/View attachment 289514


You can actually see the "brush strokes"!  Cool.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 13, 2019)

Wel...Abel is having some issues. He has been shaking his head forever, but..being a feral cat, I have shamefully ignored it. When I petted him today and a jaw scratch he enjoys..I noticed both glands under his jaw are hugely swollen. So...I guess its vet time. Sigh.
He is 85% feral...15% semi friendly. The vet visit is going to be interesting. I will warn them they are dealing with a feral cat. But I need to see what the heck is going on with him. I can't afford to spend what Anne did on Evie...nor will I ask her for help. So this one is on me and MrG as long as it doesn't cost a few arms and legs we can't spare. I figure a inspection of his ear and his glands. Get some antibiotics in him. THEN see how much a neuter will cost me. He isn't my cat. I feed him. But I feed his wild daddy and his wild mama along with a few other ferals along with the two possums. But, I won't let him suffer either if I can help it. Too bad Evie doesn't have any money. He is HER friend after all, lol.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 13, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Oh My God, I love this software. Here is exercise number 2 in blending paint.View attachment 289523
> ...



Yea ! I see what you mean. Maybe my subconscious produced it but I did not notice until you mentioned the likeness. I can say this though. I am very grateful for the link you gave me to the software. It may revive my painting, which has been dead for years.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 13, 2019)

......


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 13, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



And the beauty of doing things like that on the computer are that if the results are not to your liking, you haven't invested a dime in paints, canvas, etc.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 13, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


I hope it works for you.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 13, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I intend to work out ideas for paintings using 'fresh paint' on the computer. Then hopefully I might start painting again from the computer pictures. However I will have to buy a new printer first, because I don't want to work on paintings from my computer screen in case I splash it with paint.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 13, 2019)

Appt tomorrow at 9am for vet. They said they have to knock him out to do an exam, but its less than I thought, money wise. So...lalaland for Abel tomorrow while they fix what needs fixin'!


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 13, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



It may work better when I get my graphics tablet, it is difficult to draw things like faces with a mouse.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 13, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Wel...Abel is having some issues. He has been shaking his head forever, but..being a feral cat, I have shamefully ignored it. When I petted him today and a jaw scratch he enjoys..I noticed both glands under his jaw are hugely swollen. So...I guess its vet time. Sigh.
> He is 85% feral...15% semi friendly. The vet visit is going to be interesting. I will warn them they are dealing with a feral cat. But I need to see what the heck is going on with him. I can't afford to spend what Anne did on Evie...nor will I ask her for help. So this one is on me and MrG as long as it doesn't cost a few arms and legs we can't spare. I figure a inspection of his ear and his glands. Get some antibiotics in him. THEN see how much a neuter will cost me. He isn't my cat. I feed him. But I feed his wild daddy and his wild mama along with a few other ferals along with the two possums. But, I won't let him suffer either if I can help it. Too bad Evie doesn't have any money. He is HER friend after all, lol.


My feral colony was always so healthy but they did get a liberal feeding of fresh goat milk, too.  Of the three ferals who have become my house cats, one is allergic to smoke, of all things.  He's also the least approachable of the three.  He tends to stay inside more than the other two, but you can only pet him if he allows it.  If I would try to catch him, I'd no doubt be down a few square inches of skin.  Good luck with Abel.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 13, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Appt tomorrow at 9am for vet. They said they have to knock him out to do an exam, but its less than I thought, money wise. So...lalaland for Abel tomorrow while they fix what needs fixin'!


Check with the local rescues, they often have low cost vet care available.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 13, 2019)

Here is todays effort with Microsoft  'fresh paint' > Still using a mouse , but my tablet is due tomorrow.


----------



## beautress (Nov 13, 2019)

Finished a 9-patch yesterday and another stripey qilt top today in boy blue. That's ten & was my goal for November. The ones I do now can take some time, which makes them more playful and fun. But getting the ten done in less than a month was totally a joy. Hope everyone has a lovely evening. I got over the eye inflammation due to mowing last week on an evening which I had forgotten brings out the tiniest biting insects which attach themselves to your skin. The next morning my left eye was swollen shut, so I went and got some advice from the pharmacy and came home with specific items to kill the no-see-ums and their eggs, too. It wrinkled all the skin around my eyelids. They have an "eyelid" cleaner at pharmacies you can get over the counter if that ever happens to any of you who encounter such a problem. The other thing is a heated eye cover that makes you comfortable but kills the bugs. It's one of those gadgets you have a port for, which I haven't figured out how to plug in and use yet. The eyelid wipes are very effective, though, and the Eye Relief drops from Bausch and Lomb are a godsend.

Great coffee shop patrons, and veterans, I salute! I sang "This land is your land" at Karaoke for the vets attending the karaoke place Friday night last. Sorry for being a day late and a dollar short! Of course, no one sounds like Woody Guthrie:

Thanks all who served your country. ​


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 13, 2019)

Here's the tub enclosure before I grouted the front and added some of the trim.






As you can see I have a lot more work to do.  Yesterday I took a break, was too exhausted, today I taped and mudded the upper section and skimmed the Durock with (concrete board) with a layer of drywall mud.  Initially I had planed to go all the way up to the ceiling with tile but decided to only go about 5 feet up as I'm not sure I have enough tile to go all the way up. 

Here it is so far.






How do you like the faucet?


----------



## beautress (Nov 13, 2019)

Nice work, Mr. Ringel. I like the turuqoise tiles.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 13, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Wel...Abel is having some issues. He has been shaking his head forever, but..being a feral cat, I have shamefully ignored it. When I petted him today and a jaw scratch he enjoys..I noticed both glands under his jaw are hugely swollen. So...I guess its vet time. Sigh.
> ...


I plan to wear a very thick coat when I grab him. He WILL let me pick him up...but not for very long. And I can't rise up to a standing position. Just a few feet off the floor. BUT...I bought a strong carrier today, and I have it by the milk bowl...and he has already gone in to check it out. He's nosey . Anyway..gonna just shove him in there the best I can and hope for the best. He really needs to see that vet. They said he has to be knocked out since he is feral..but they want half of what the other vet quoted. So..tomorrow at 9am...he's going to sleepy time and they can handle him all they want. Until he wakes up.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 14, 2019)

I got a graphics tablet in the post today, but my first impression is its not as easy to use as I thought. I guess it takes practice to develop some skill with it.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 14, 2019)

Well...Abel got a surprise. So did I. I just picked him up and dropped him in the carrier. Easy peasy, lol. Or better still...LUCKY. No, he was not a happy camper once I did it. I was afraid he would tear apart that carrier!! But, he eventually settled down. So right now...he is asleep and being poked and prodded..and will be neutered as well if he doesn't have a huge infection or problem. Time will tell. I pick him up this afternoon. Poor Abel. He's gonna be really mad at me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 14, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> I got a graphics tablet in the post today, but my first impression is its not as easy to use as I thought. I guess it takes practice to develop some skill with it.



Let me know so I'll know whether I want one or not.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 14, 2019)

Well...vet just called. Abel is now..drumroll...an Abby. He's a she. And she has already been spayed.  I guess she was in the catch and release program when she was a kitten cuz she has a notch in her ear (vet said they do that to mark already "fixed" kittens). She has an ear infection, but also has swollen lymph nodes that could be cancer but I didn't want to pay 200 bucks for a test (lymphoma). They said when she gets really ill and can't do cat things anymore, then she should be put down. I said I agreed. But for now, she is eating, drinking, playing, pooping, peeing, and in general seems to be happy except for the ear infection for which she was treated today. And when the time comes to send her off to rainbow bridge..well..then that's what I will do. But not yet. Tis not time for her any more than it is for Evie.

So now..Abby is the new addition to the family I guess. Not Abel. ABBY.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 14, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Well...vet just called. Abel is now..drumroll...an Abby. He's a she. And she has already been spayed.  I guess she was in the catch and release program when she was a kitten cuz she has a notch in her ear (vet said they do that to mark already "fixed" kittens). She has an ear infection, but also has swollen lymph nodes that could be cancer but I didn't want to pay 200 bucks for a test (lymphoma). They said when she gets really ill and can't do cat things anymore, then she should be put down. I said I agreed. But for now, she is eating, drinking, playing, pooping, peeing, and in general seems to be happy except for the ear infection for which she was treated today. And when the time comes to send her off to rainbow bridge..well..then that's what I will do. But not yet. Tis not time for her any more than it is for Evie.
> 
> So now..Abby is the new addition to the family I guess. Not Abel. ABBY.



That's similar to what happened with my mother and the stray she and her husband took in.  In their cast, though, I think they had already named the cat with a female name, then came to find out it was an already neutered male.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 14, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Well...vet just called. Abel is now..drumroll...an Abby. He's a she. And she has already been spayed.  I guess she was in the catch and release program when she was a kitten cuz she has a notch in her ear (vet said they do that to mark already "fixed" kittens). She has an ear infection, but also has swollen lymph nodes that could be cancer but I didn't want to pay 200 bucks for a test (lymphoma). They said when she gets really ill and can't do cat things anymore, then she should be put down. I said I agreed. But for now, she is eating, drinking, playing, pooping, peeing, and in general seems to be happy except for the ear infection for which she was treated today. And when the time comes to send her off to rainbow bridge..well..then that's what I will do. But not yet. Tis not time for her any more than it is for Evie.
> 
> So now..Abby is the new addition to the family I guess. Not Abel. ABBY.



Sorry Gracie. When I read your post here I just couldn't resist:






Seriously I'm happy for Abby.  She's healthy and happy for now, no surgery, and I bet she does just fine.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 14, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I got a graphics tablet in the post today, but my first impression is its not as easy to use as I thought. I guess it takes practice to develop some skill with it.
> ...



Well I am struggling with the tablet. I find I need to switch between the mouse and the pen. I tried to copy a photo of my ex bird but it needs a lot of work.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 14, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Well...Abel got a surprise. So did I. I just picked him up and dropped him in the carrier. Easy peasy, lol. Or better still...LUCKY. No, he was not a happy camper once I did it. I was afraid he would tear apart that carrier!! But, he eventually settled down. So right now...he is asleep and being poked and prodded..and will be neutered as well if he doesn't have a huge infection or problem. Time will tell. I pick him up this afternoon. Poor Abel. He's gonna be really mad at me.



Probably the bikini wax was over the top.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 14, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Well...vet just called. Abel is now..drumroll...an Abby. He's a she. And she has already been spayed.  I guess she was in the catch and release program when she was a kitten cuz she has a notch in her ear (vet said they do that to mark already "fixed" kittens). She has an ear infection, but also has swollen lymph nodes that could be cancer but I didn't want to pay 200 bucks for a test (lymphoma). They said when she gets really ill and can't do cat things anymore, then she should be put down. I said I agreed. But for now, she is eating, drinking, playing, pooping, peeing, and in general seems to be happy except for the ear infection for which she was treated today. And when the time comes to send her off to rainbow bridge..well..then that's what I will do. But not yet. Tis not time for her any more than it is for Evie.
> 
> So now..Abby is the new addition to the family I guess. Not Abel. ABBY.


Would her last name be Normal?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 14, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Here's the tub enclosure before I grouted the front and added some of the trim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice, Ringel!  I like that color.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 14, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Well...Abel got a surprise. So did I. I just picked him up and dropped him in the carrier. Easy peasy, lol. Or better still...LUCKY. No, he was not a happy camper once I did it. I was afraid he would tear apart that carrier!! But, he eventually settled down. So right now...he is asleep and being poked and prodded..and will be neutered as well if he doesn't have a huge infection or problem. Time will tell. I pick him up this afternoon. Poor Abel. He's gonna be really mad at me.


As long as you keep feeding him, he will forgive you.  Just be careful about putting your shoes where he can get to them.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 14, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Well...vet just called. Abel is now..drumroll...an Abby. He's a she. And she has already been spayed.  I guess she was in the catch and release program when she was a kitten cuz she has a notch in her ear (vet said they do that to mark already "fixed" kittens). She has an ear infection, but also has swollen lymph nodes that could be cancer but I didn't want to pay 200 bucks for a test (lymphoma). They said when she gets really ill and can't do cat things anymore, then she should be put down. I said I agreed. But for now, she is eating, drinking, playing, pooping, peeing, and in general seems to be happy except for the ear infection for which she was treated today. And when the time comes to send her off to rainbow bridge..well..then that's what I will do. But not yet. Tis not time for her any more than it is for Evie.
> 
> So now..Abby is the new addition to the family I guess. Not Abel. ABBY.


Guess you really didn't have much opportunity to check her label, did you?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 14, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Keep on practicing.  You will probably develop your very own style with time.  How exciting, discovering a new way to express yourself.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 14, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the tub enclosure before I grouted the front and added some of the trim.
> ...


Thanks, it's what the wife wanted.  Not crazy about the floor tile she picked out but hey, it's for her.  






It's called Adessi Apache.  I wanted a Sausalito tile..........


----------



## Gracie (Nov 14, 2019)

ok cat people. I have a question.

Can a cat change lickety split? Let me explain. Abby has always been standoffish. No petting, no lap sitting, no picking up higher than a few feet. Skittish. Suspicious.

Ever since I brought her home from the vet today..she is a different cat. She won't lay on the sofa any more, which was her fav spot to snooze. She now wants to lay at my feet. She also follows me everywhere. She jumps up in my lap. She meows..which she never did before. Not loudly, just kinda murmuring. She still plays with her toys, is eating well. Does she think I am her savior or something now??? This is just too weird. Its like a completely different cat returned to me in Abby's carrier. Does anesthesia do that? Is it some kind of side effect?


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 15, 2019)

Gracie said:


> ok cat people. I have a question.
> 
> Can a cat change lickety split? Let me explain. Abby has always been standoffish. No petting, no lap sitting, no picking up higher than a few feet. Skittish. Suspicious.
> 
> Ever since I brought her home from the vet today..she is a different cat. She won't lay on the sofa any more, which was her fav spot to snooze. She now wants to lay at my feet. She also follows me everywhere. She jumps up in my lap. She meows..which she never did before. Not loudly, just kinda murmuring. She still plays with her toys, is eating well. Does she think I am her savior or something now??? This is just too weird. Its like a completely different cat returned to me in Abby's carrier. Does anesthesia do that? Is it some kind of side effect?



I don't know about side effect of anesthesia or anything. Though that may be possible......but I have had a few cats that have behaved differently after a 'traumatic' event...such as an involved vet visit/overnighter or when one cat had disappeared for nearly a week (I think she was either cat snatched or got locked in a neighbor garage or something?) and they can get really clingy afterward. It's possible that 'something' scared her that she now feels vulnerable and needs your reassurance of safety, protection & love. Just go with it & give it to her.....you'll both be better for it.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 15, 2019)

I'm not feeling great about my new job so far.  I'm not actually doing what I was hired to do; instead of accessioning, or processing the specimens, I'm doing packaging, getting the processed specimens ready to ship.  I also end up doing some scanning of vials and then pouring the correct amounts into other vials, if that's necessary.  Last week I was trained, this week they've had me doing it on my own...sort of.  I've tried to do it on my own, but so far I'm not nearly fast enough to get the work done on time without help.  I'm worried this isn't going to work out and I should have just stayed at my last job, where I was not only doing the work well, they thought I was a good worker and wanted me to do more.
It may just be my usual pessimism, but I'm definitely not in a good frame of mind about work atm.  I haven't been given any sort of indication I'm going to be fired; in fact, I just got my log-in information for a couple of areas in the computer system today.  That said, it *feels* like I could be asked not to come back because I haven't gotten fast enough with the work.

Not everything is doom and gloom with me, at least.  A few weeks back, an old friend got in touch with me who I hadn't spoken to for years.  I suppose it would be more accurate to describe her as the significant other of a friend back then, but we always got along well enough.  We've been chatting and it turns out that we've got much closer musical tastes than I ever realized.  One of the first things she mentioned was being excited to go see an extreme metal band.  The things you learn when you talk to someone as a friend, rather than the girlfriend/wife of a different friend.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 15, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> I'm not feeling great about my new job so far.  I'm not actually doing what I was hired to do; instead of accessioning, or processing the specimens, I'm doing packaging, getting the processed specimens ready to ship.  I also end up doing some scanning of vials and then pouring the correct amounts into other vials, if that's necessary.  Last week I was trained, this week they've had me doing it on my own...sort of.  I've tried to do it on my own, but so far I'm not nearly fast enough to get the work done on time without help.  I'm worried this isn't going to work out and I should have just stayed at my last job, where I was not only doing the work well, they thought I was a good worker and wanted me to do more.
> It may just be my usual pessimism, but I'm definitely not in a good frame of mind about work atm.  I haven't been given any sort of indication I'm going to be fired; in fact, I just got my log-in information for a couple of areas in the computer system today.  That said, it *feels* like I could be asked not to come back because I haven't gotten fast enough with the work.
> 
> Not everything is doom and gloom with me, at least.  A few weeks back, an old friend got in touch with me who I hadn't spoken to for years.  I suppose it would be more accurate to describe her as the significant other of a friend back then, but we always got along well enough.  We've been chatting and it turns out that we've got much closer musical tastes than I ever realized.  One of the first things she mentioned was being excited to go see an extreme metal band.  The things you learn when you talk to someone as a friend, rather than the girlfriend/wife of a different friend.



Eh, don't sweat it, smile, relax, do your job and don't inhibit your work flow with worry, that's counter productive. Generally, it's best to do it right and figure out ways to do it quicker.. I'm thinking your concern and drive to do it well will pull you through and those new desired challenges will be thrown your way..

... and best wishes with your good news as well...


----------



## beautress (Nov 15, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Why it's lovely and tasteful, Ringel.


----------



## beautress (Nov 15, 2019)

Gracie said:


> ok cat people. I have a question.
> 
> Can a cat change lickety split? Let me explain. Abby has always been standoffish. No petting, no lap sitting, no picking up higher than a few feet. Skittish. Suspicious.
> 
> Ever since I brought her home from the vet today..she is a different cat. She won't lay on the sofa any more, which was her fav spot to snooze. She now wants to lay at my feet. She also follows me everywhere. She jumps up in my lap. She meows..which she never did before. Not loudly, just kinda murmuring. She still plays with her toys, is eating well. Does she think I am her savior or something now??? This is just too weird. Its like a completely different cat returned to me in Abby's carrier. Does anesthesia do that? Is it some kind of side effect?


Cats are smart. She knows now you did all that to make her feel better in the long run, even when she was being a world-class jerk, even for a cat.. You earned your angel wings in the cat world. Cats often show respect when coming home from the vets, no matter what he or she did to them. I had a similar experience with Miss Picolo, and it was the day following her visit to the vets. Maybe they communicated with another cat? One thing about my cat, though. I never know what to expect, except that she is less frequently mean than before, and she feels more appreciated than before. Some communications cannot be missed, and cats have a way of wising ya up.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 15, 2019)

beautress said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > ok cat people. I have a question.
> ...


I had a neighbor once who would always jokingly claim that cats communicate telepathically and are trying to take over the world.........


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 15, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Same can be said for all animals...…..but if a cat is involved, you can bet they want to be leader 



When I watch our cat interact with the dogs, I can almost see them communicating, with nary a sound. Reminds me of the movie 'Homeward Bound---The Incredible Journey"  Only in our case the old dog is a Jack Russell, who does not get along all that well with the cat. And our mix (Shep/Lab/Pit) is the younger dog with a man hater complex, but is well loved & adored by the cat, who happens to be the wild & crazy diva. Go figure.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 15, 2019)

Gracie said:


> ok cat people. I have a question.
> 
> Can a cat change lickety split? Let me explain. Abby has always been standoffish. No petting, no lap sitting, no picking up higher than a few feet. Skittish. Suspicious.
> 
> Ever since I brought her home from the vet today..she is a different cat. She won't lay on the sofa any more, which was her fav spot to snooze. She now wants to lay at my feet. She also follows me everywhere. She jumps up in my lap. She meows..which she never did before. Not loudly, just kinda murmuring. She still plays with her toys, is eating well. Does she think I am her savior or something now??? This is just too weird. Its like a completely different cat returned to me in Abby's carrier. Does anesthesia do that? Is it some kind of side effect?



IMO, the cat is stand offish when they aren't sure about somebody. Once they decide you are an acceptable and trustworthy individual they will express that in pretty much unconditional love and devotion. And yes, that can turn on a dime.

There's no explanation for how they make that determination though. Our weekly 42 partners have an elderly previously feral cat (as an adult) that they adopted more than a decade ago. Lucy is not your cuddly affectionate cat, but she has decided I'm okay. She will affectionately rub against my leg, greets me when she sees me, and will allow me to pick her up which they tell me she won't always allow THEM to pick her up.

I am pleased that she likes me of course. But there really is no explanation for why she chose me for a friend and not others. Maybe she knows I am really REALLY a cat person as well as a dog person, horse person, etc.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 15, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > ok cat people. I have a question.
> ...



Cats will pick their owners & everyone else be damned. They may (or not) tolerate others owning or befriending them and is possible they'll accept it, BUT when they find the right one, there's no question. 

Sounds like Lucy has picked you


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 15, 2019)

Math quiz for today:

79 beers
minus your age
plus 40 dollars
equals your year of birth.

Did it work?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 15, 2019)

Well, winter is fast approaching.  It’s cold outside and already we have had two snowstorms in my neck of the woods.  I have been pondering what I shall do with myself until warm weather returns.  For years I have given thought to writing a novel and I have decided to make it my winter project.  I shall begin it tomorrow right after my second cup of coffee.  It will be a murder mystery.  I have sharpened up my pencils and dusted off my computer.  I predict it will make it’s way up to the best sellers list or be useful as a fire starter!  Just a hint - the butler didn’t do it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 15, 2019)

One other that may be approaching that time to cross the Rainbow Bridge is unfortunately Jasper.  He's 17 1/2, his kidneys are not working as well as they once did, he's pretty much lost much of his hearing.  He eats well but has lost weight, has problems with his back knees, has trouble getting up and down from even the low ottoman and is rather unsteady at times.  He's still being a trooper and like I said has a great appetite so we're loving him, watching and waiting.  
Not something I want to think about but it is inevitable.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 16, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Math quiz for today:
> 
> 79 beers
> minus your age
> ...



Yes ... Lady. Foxfyre... and I brought you an apple...


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 16, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> I'm not feeling great about my new job so far.  I'm not actually doing what I was hired to do; instead of accessioning, or processing the specimens, I'm doing packaging, getting the processed specimens ready to ship.  I also end up doing some scanning of vials and then pouring the correct amounts into other vials, if that's necessary.  Last week I was trained, this week they've had me doing it on my own...sort of.  I've tried to do it on my own, but so far I'm not nearly fast enough to get the work done on time without help.  I'm worried this isn't going to work out and I should have just stayed at my last job, where I was not only doing the work well, they thought I was a good worker and wanted me to do more.
> It may just be my usual pessimism, but I'm definitely not in a good frame of mind about work atm.  I haven't been given any sort of indication I'm going to be fired; in fact, I just got my log-in information for a couple of areas in the computer system today.  That said, it *feels* like I could be asked not to come back because I haven't gotten fast enough with the work.
> 
> Not everything is doom and gloom with me, at least.  A few weeks back, an old friend got in touch with me who I hadn't spoken to for years.  I suppose it would be more accurate to describe her as the significant other of a friend back then, but we always got along well enough.  We've been chatting and it turns out that we've got much closer musical tastes than I ever realized.  One of the first things she mentioned was being excited to go see an extreme metal band.  The things you learn when you talk to someone as a friend, rather than the girlfriend/wife of a different friend.



As the Serenity Prayer goes:  "Give me serenity to accept what I cannot change, courage to change the things I can, and the wisdom to know the difference. If you are doing the best you can, you will get better at it with practice. You tend to be a mite OCD when it comes to expectations of yourself. Just trust that you are diligent in your work and I would give pretty good odds that you are going to be just fine.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 16, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> One other that may be approaching that time to cross the Rainbow Bridge is unfortunately Jasper.  He's 17 1/2, his kidneys are not working as well as they once did, he's pretty much lost much of his hearing.  He eats well but has lost weight, has problems with his back knees, has trouble getting up and down from even the low ottoman and is rather unsteady at times.  He's still being a trooper and like I said has a great appetite so we're loving him, watching and waiting.
> Not something I want to think about but it is inevitable.



It is so tough. That was the age we had to put down our beloved Siamese Tom. Wonderful cat, but when it is time it is time. They have had wonderful lives though with lots of love and returned it many times over.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 16, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> One other that may be approaching that time to cross the Rainbow Bridge is unfortunately Jasper.  He's 17 1/2, his kidneys are not working as well as they once did, he's pretty much lost much of his hearing.  He eats well but has lost weight, has problems with his back knees, has trouble getting up and down from even the low ottoman and is rather unsteady at times.  He's still being a trooper and like I said has a great appetite so we're loving him, watching and waiting.
> Not something I want to think about but it is inevitable.





Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not feeling great about my new job so far.  I'm not actually doing what I was hired to do; instead of accessioning, or processing the specimens, I'm doing packaging, getting the processed specimens ready to ship.  I also end up doing some scanning of vials and then pouring the correct amounts into other vials, if that's necessary.  Last week I was trained, this week they've had me doing it on my own...sort of.  I've tried to do it on my own, but so far I'm not nearly fast enough to get the work done on time without help.  I'm worried this isn't going to work out and I should have just stayed at my last job, where I was not only doing the work well, they thought I was a good worker and wanted me to do more.
> ...





Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not feeling great about my new job so far.  I'm not actually doing what I was hired to do; instead of accessioning, or processing the specimens, I'm doing packaging, getting the processed specimens ready to ship.  I also end up doing some scanning of vials and then pouring the correct amounts into other vials, if that's necessary.  Last week I was trained, this week they've had me doing it on my own...sort of.  I've tried to do it on my own, but so far I'm not nearly fast enough to get the work done on time without help.  I'm worried this isn't going to work out and I should have just stayed at my last job, where I was not only doing the work well, they thought I was a good worker and wanted me to do more.
> ...





Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not feeling great about my new job so far.  I'm not actually doing what I was hired to do; instead of accessioning, or processing the specimens, I'm doing packaging, getting the processed specimens ready to ship.  I also end up doing some scanning of vials and then pouring the correct amounts into other vials, if that's necessary.  Last week I was trained, this week they've had me doing it on my own...sort of.  I've tried to do it on my own, but so far I'm not nearly fast enough to get the work done on time without help.  I'm worried this isn't going to work out and I should have just stayed at my last job, where I was not only doing the work well, they thought I was a good worker and wanted me to do more.
> ...


I have that in various forms all over my house.  It is one of my major mantras.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 16, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not feeling great about my new job so far.  I'm not actually doing what I was hired to do; instead of accessioning, or processing the specimens, I'm doing packaging, getting the processed specimens ready to ship.  I also end up doing some scanning of vials and then pouring the correct amounts into other vials, if that's necessary.  Last week I was trained, this week they've had me doing it on my own...sort of.  I've tried to do it on my own, but so far I'm not nearly fast enough to get the work done on time without help.  I'm worried this isn't going to work out and I should have just stayed at my last job, where I was not only doing the work well, they thought I was a good worker and wanted me to do more.
> ...



What you mean is that I am a pessimist and very negative about myself.    I am always much more critical of myself than I would be with others for the same things.  While I was getting my associates I would freak out thinking I was going to fail classes; I ended up with almost a 4.0 GPA.  That's just me: regardless of any evidence or past experience, I generally have a dark view of my relationship with the world.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 16, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Or to put it more succinctly, a mite OCD when it comes to expectations of yourself.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 16, 2019)

Little road trip for the wife today, went over to Gallup to the flea market.  She found a silver wrist cuff at the same place I found my knife years ago, the place who's main store is here in Albuquerque........  It is sterling and we paid 60% off, a sales gimmick because $60 is probably what it's actually worth......


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 16, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Math quiz for today:
> 
> 79 beers
> minus your age
> ...



I hate it when that happens... Yes it worked...


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 16, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I'm not sure OCD really fits, but close enough.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 16, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Well it fits for me because you're pretty predictable in that regard. You are so convinced you aren't getting it done and then go right ahead and do it. I pay attention to these things.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 17, 2019)

It's that time of year here in the upper Ohio River valley.  The annual rut.  The mating rituals of the white tail deer.  We're lousy with deer here (I'm a poet and don't realize it).  During  the rut, deer move in the evenings from cite to cite seeking mates, much in the custom of humans.

Tonight as I drove north on St. Clair Avenue, one of East Liverpool's busiest streets, I had to brake and swerve to avoid hitting an impressive six point buck.  

Hitting a deer raises many problems.  Financial, ethical, sanitary problems.  The deer will mess up your ride.  Expect a whopping body shop bill that liability policies won't cover.  And what if the animal survives the collision?  What if it lumps back into the woods to die an agonizing death?  And some one other than turkey vultures and crows will have to remove the carcass before the aroma becomes overwhelming.

Back in the late 1980s and early 90s I helped build the new terminals and highway system for the expansion of the Greater Pittsburgh International Airport.  I was one of four Environmental Engineers monitoring the excavations.  Normally, we would identify and remove and abate any underground storage tanks that may be in the way.  The same for any and all underground utilities.

This particular site also included a dump used by a nearby chemical plant.  Unlabeled barrels of chemicals buried as recently as twenty year before littered the area.  We found over 280 such barrels and had to determine what was inside and how dangerous it was to other contaminates in the area.  The spillage from the barrels had to be abated and the barrels themselves hadn't to be overpacked (carefully placed in a new, larger barrel), properly labeled and removed.

One day I found a cache of barrels containing Naphthalene.  It's a coal derivative familiar to you as the aroma of mothballs.  In its liquid state, Naphthalene is a clear watery substance stinking to high heaven.  But once exposed to air, the stuff crystallizes becoming an amber, beer colored glass, brittle as all hell.  Stepping on crystallized Naphthalene shatters it into shards of yellow chemical the consistency of rock salt.

In the morning, I would prepare the reams of paperwork that documented our project.  We had one of those construction site office trailers fitted out with desks, copiers a mini fridge and a Mr. Coffee.  As the first pot would be brewing, I would take my desk at a window that overlooked the project.  I was filing yesterday's work when I saw three big white tail deer, two does and a buck, licking the Naphthalene from the spot I flagged off with caution tape the day before.

Now I am a pretty sure, given the number of deer hunters in the area and the number of bucks taken in that part of Allegheny County, some unwitting person will shoot and process that prize buck.  They wouldn't have a big taxidermy bill given the preservative nature of Naphthalene.  But if they ate the venison they may have grown a second head by now.

I'll stick to my local butcher shop for meat.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 17, 2019)

What do you think saveliberty , is this accurate?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 17, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> What do you think saveliberty , is this accurate?


That is a fact!


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 17, 2019)

Once again, I find myself woefully behind at The Coffee Shop. Any news I should know about?

I have been as well as I guess I should be for an old fart. Business is good though money continually flows out for building and site improvements. A second architect has fallen by the wayside, further delaying kitchen construction but we have finally repaved the parking lot and redone landscaping. A benefit yesterday netted about 5 grand for a local battered women's shelter. If I was to total up all benefits we've been a part of, we're upwards of 1/2 million raised for charitable causes in just under 6 years.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 17, 2019)

We were jam packed yesterday There were nearly 80 people in our 2000 Sq Ft building by 10 AM and 100 by 4 when the first of 2 bands started. There were still 85 or 90 at 1 AM when the 2nd band closed their last set.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 18, 2019)

Ernie S. said:


> We were jam packed yesterday There were nearly 80 people in our 2000 Sq Ft building by 10 AM and 100 by 4 when the first of 2 bands started. There were still 85 or 90 at 1 AM when the 2nd band closed their last set.



Always thrilled when you can stop by Ernie.  I think about you a lot. As for updates:

Peach & Mr. Peach are facing another heart surgery for him soon so that is a concern needing prayers and positive vibes, but the prognosis is good

Gallant Warrior had to postpone his scheduled hip surgery to take care of his difficult ailing partner.  Another one that needs all the prayers and positive vibes he can get.

Ringel's Mrs. R is still dealing with worrisome sarcomas and we are keeping the prayers and positive vibes headed that way.

Montrovant has a new job and is fretting about whether he is doing it well enough.  We all know that he is though.

Gracie and Dennis are still in limbo living month to month uncertain where they will live but she has taken on a clan of cats that keep her busy.

We have hopes that Dajjal is regenerating his love for producing the quite remarkable paintings that he has done.

There's probably others I think of as soon as I sign off tonight.

The rest of us seem to be hanging in there with some health problems, loss of loved ones, and other issues of life to deal with but find time for some satisfaction and joy too. Just living our lives has its ups and downs, good times, bad times, joys and grief, but we keep on living them.

And it sounds like our Ernie is doing okay.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 18, 2019)

Foxfyre, thanks for the mention, here is a game of mahjong to pass the time.

Mahjong Titans


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 18, 2019)

As I mentioned in an earlier post, I am writing a murder mystery for my winter project.  It is going well,  As a first for the Coffee Shop I shall post the entire novel here on the pages of the Coffee Shop.  I shall begin today with the first chapter.

Book Title:  Woodstock is Dead

Chapter 1

It was a dark and stormy night.  Suddenly a shot rang out.  Yellow feathers floated slowly to the ground. Woodstock lay motionless on the ground.  There was no life in him.

Stay tuned in for Chapter 2.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 18, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > We were jam packed yesterday There were nearly 80 people in our 2000 Sq Ft building by 10 AM and 100 by 4 when the first of 2 bands started. There were still 85 or 90 at 1 AM when the 2nd band closed their last set.
> ...


I was aware of GW's partner's injury and Mrs R's health issues and wish them both a speedy recovery. Mr. Peach's ongoing heart problems are news to me. Prayers going out for him and my angel.
Montrovant! You'll do fine, my friend
Gracie: I'm sure things will work out and you'll be "home" soon enough. Remember, His time, not yours. And lastly, Dajjal. Get busy young fellow. We are waiting on your latest creation!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 18, 2019)

Big Black Dog said:


> As I mentioned in an earlier post, I am writing a murder mystery for my winter project.  It is going well,  As a first for the Coffee Shop I shall post the entire novel here on the pages of the Coffee Shop.  I shall begin today with the first chapter.
> 
> Book Title:  Woodstock is Dead
> 
> ...


I will be biting my nails until the next installment appears!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 18, 2019)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Thank you, Ernie.  It would seem your place is doing a great service for local non-profs and the folks they represent.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 18, 2019)

Big Black Dog said:


> As I mentioned in an earlier post, I am writing a murder mystery for my winter project. It is going well, As a first for the Coffee Shop I shall post the entire novel here on the pages of the Coffee Shop. I shall begin today with the first chapter.



BBD I hope it is all right if my lawyer calls your lawyer and they do lunch, as I am interested in purchasing the Movie rights to your Novel...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 18, 2019)

Well, winter finally arrived.  A few inches of snow over a solid quarter inch of ice.  It still isn't very cold, hovering around freezing.  
The partner is improving, slowly.  I finally gave in to his bullying and rants and handed the car keys over with the prayer that he not take anyone else out.  IMHO, he is not capable of responding physically to any sudden requirement for fast, positive action while driving a motor vehicle.  But, the bullying, rants, and tantrums were terrible.  He has still not made good on his threats to return to his house in Anchorage, a constant threat when he's not getting his way.  I think that at some level he realizes he can't quite do much on his own.  He's been diagnosed with  cerebral vasculitis but refuses to do the tests and see the neurosurgeon for a specific diagnosis.  An unfortunate side effect seems to be increased irrationality and temper flare-ups.  He's becoming quite unreasonable, more than before.  My compassion will only stretch so far before I break and demand he leave.
As far as all the other things, I will manage to get my place cleaned up and in order.  I'll have to be very disciplined but everything he used to do, I am doing now.  I will be changing oil and filters in the three operational cars the coming two weeks.  As I've often observed, best to be wanted and not needed because I really don't need him.  Now that he's pretty much useless and very, very unpleasant to deal with, he is not wanted, either.
I thank all of you for your ongoing prayers and positive thoughts, vibes, etc.  They do help.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 18, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Well, winter finally arrived.  A few inches of snow over a solid quarter inch of ice.  It still isn't very cold, hovering around freezing.
> The partner is improving, slowly.  I finally gave in to his bullying and rants and handed the car keys over with the prayer that he not take anyone else out.  IMHO, he is not capable of responding physically to any sudden requirement for fast, positive action while driving a motor vehicle.  But, the bullying, rants, and tantrums were terrible.  He has still not made good on his threats to return to his house in Anchorage, a constant threat when he's not getting his way.  I think that at some level he realizes he can't quite do much on his own.  He's been diagnosed with  cerebral vasculitis but refuses to do the tests and see the neurosurgeon for a specific diagnosis.  An unfortunate side effect seems to be increased irrationality and temper flare-ups.  He's becoming quite unreasonable, more than before.  My compassion will only stretch so far before I break and demand he leave.
> As far as all the other things, I will manage to get my place cleaned up and in order.  I'll have to be very disciplined but everything he used to do, I am doing now.  I will be changing oil and filters in the three operational cars the coming two weeks.  As I've often observed, best to be wanted and not needed because I really don't need him.  Now that he's pretty much useless and very, very unpleasant to deal with, he is not wanted, either.
> I thank all of you for your ongoing prayers and positive thoughts, vibes, etc.  They do help.



Does Anchorage have an adult services program, i.e. some sort of agency that can intervene and the state intervenes and handles the needs of those who are incapable of handling their own affairs and/or are a danger to themselves? If they do, that might be your out GW. They would place him in a safe facility for him and the state would be responsible for any expenses. He technically is a resident of the city.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 18, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Well, winter finally arrived.  A few inches of snow over a solid quarter inch of ice.  It still isn't very cold, hovering around freezing.
> ...


Good idea!  I hadn't thought of that but I do believe I'll address the issue with his primary care provider.  Unless he can afford, or will go to, a professional who can help him, I am becoming increasingly unable and inadequate to deal with his issues.  He has no family that he hasn't totally alienated.  My family has now passed judgement and found him unworthy of me.  I have known so much so long but for all the usual, various reasons, have continued supporting him.  He won't ever change.  I no longer wish to be a servant to his three-year-old, spoiled rotten child persona.  There's so much more, but y'all don't need to read all about it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 18, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I don't think anybody minds if you vent here GW.  We're helpless to do any hands on assistance for you, but sometimes it does help to vent to people who understand. And a lot of us, if not all of us, do understand.  The agency you would consult would be Adult Protective Services here in Albuquerque--probably something similar in Anchorage. Ours is pretty useless here--staffed by people who frankly don't give a damn--but the program is effective and well managed in other places.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 19, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I thought venting was one of the primary purposes of the CS!  

If you can find a state program that will intervene and help take care of the partner, GW, that sounds like an excellent solution.  If he hadn't already been so problematic before, it would be a different situation, but his attitude and actions can't just be blamed on his medical condition.  From your descriptions, his issues may have worsened, but in large part they already existed.  He's lucky you've done as much as you have.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 19, 2019)

Good stuff dark chocolate covered espresso beans


----------



## Mindful (Nov 19, 2019)

More bittersweetness.

Reading the trials and tribulations of others, my shoulder is improving, despite pain in movement. But at least I will get better.

Deaths all around me, right now, of people I cared about. Not all of them old. A recent shock, (yesterday) of one with nothing wrong with him. I was going to visit him before Christmas. Will I never learn, to seize the moment?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 19, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre, thanks for the mention, here is a game of mahjong to pass the time.
> 
> Mahjong Titans


That's interesting because that's the name of Microsoft's old Windows Mahjong game which they dropped after Windows 8.  That and the rest of those old Microsoft games can still be downloaded and installed via Winaero.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 19, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre, thanks for the mention, here is a game of mahjong to pass the time.
> ...



Can you play Mahjong? I was roped in as a substitute once, when someone dropped out. I didn't know the first thing about the game. Yet I won!

I'm still trying to figure that out.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 19, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


It's quite simple, you remove two similar tiles at a time as long as they're not blocked by other tiles.  As for playing mahjong against people I never have and never will.  I use it as a mindless distraction played against the computer.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 19, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



The Coffee Shop indeed has become a place where people can vent their anger or frustrations so long as politics/theology/ideology and other controversial opinions are left out of the mix.  It has also been a place to express joy, concerns, grief, hope, anticipation, accomplishments, triumphs, fears, frustrations, etc.  And at different times we laugh with, support, provide information, and all other aspects of the human existence.

It is an amazing thing.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 19, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> The Coffee Shop indeed has become a place where people can vent their anger or frustrations so long as politics/theology/ideology and other controversial opinions are left out of the mix. It has also been a place to express joy, concerns, grief, hope, anticipation, accomplishments, triumphs, fears, frustrations, etc. And at different times we laugh with, support, provide information, and all other aspects of the human existence.
> 
> It is an amazing thing



I'm just here for naked Tuesdays...


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 19, 2019)

Mindful said:


> More bittersweetness.
> 
> Reading the trials and tribulations of others, my shoulder is improving, despite pain in movement. But at least I will get better.
> 
> Deaths all around me, right now, of people I cared about. Not all of them old. A recent shock, (yesterday) of one with nothing wrong with him. I was going to visit him before Christmas. Will I never learn, to seize the moment?



Can empathize with the shoulder Mindful.  I have adhesive capsulitis (i.e. frozen shoulder syndrome) in my left shoulder which is rarely ever pain free when I use my left arm--the pain is mostly in the upper arm but the problem is in the shoulder.  It is vastly improved compared to how it once was, but after several years, I am resigned to be probably being a chronic condition. It is not seriously handicapping though so I can live with it.

And especially those of us who are older are seeing our family members, friends, classmates, etc. die in increasing numbers.  And it is always so hard, but that too is part of the human experience.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 19, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Good stuff dark chocolate covered espresso beans



Those look really good bigrebnc1775 .  And welcome to the Coffee Shop.  I believe this is your first visit here, so happy you're joining right in.  First timers here receive a complimentary beverage so here is yours to enjoy with those wonderful looking espresso beans:


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 19, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre, thanks for the mention, here is a game of mahjong to pass the time.
> 
> Mahjong Titans



Thanks Dajjal.  I can pull it up on Windows 10--I can use a lot of my old software that I couldn't use with Win 7 or 8--but I prefer mahjong games on Pogogames.com.  It has several different formats to choose from.  For those who like a variety of games that is a good site that has a lot of them.  It offers a free version in which you have to put up with a brief advertisement now and then to play the games.  Or if you want the full experience I think the annual fee for unlimited use and no ads is like $40/year or something like that.  Hombre and I both have accounts.

Hombre and I used to play mahjong all the time in Kansas--the real table game using tiles and bamboo money--and brought it to New Mexico but as folks moved on and died off or got busy with other things, nobody plays any more.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 19, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



There's a group of expat British women here where I live, that get together once a week to play mahjong.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 19, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Good stuff dark chocolate covered espresso beans
> ...


That looks fattening thanks I'll enjoy it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 19, 2019)

Speaking of Windows 10, I just read on FB that support for Windows 7 ends in January 2020.  If so, it's times to upgrade to Win 10 folks.  Hombre and I have not regretted doing so long ago.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 19, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Speaking of Windows 10, I just read on FB that support for Windows 7 ends in January 2020.  If so, it's times to upgrade to Win 10 folks.  Hombre and I have not regretted doing so long ago.


Support ends but some people will continue to use it until they can't, just like some still do with Windows XP.  The real problem 7 users will run into down the road is newer systems that they might want to put 7 on will no longer work properly for 7 not to mention the security risks.
What's really surprising is as of 2018 most ATMs were still using XP..........  That's not a good thing.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 19, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


If only he would take seriously all the people who have told him how fortunate he is that I'm helping.  Many medical professionals have observed that if I hadn't been alert, he would most likely be dead.  I caught the stroke pretty much as it started and got him to the hospital post haste.  I've been his "caretaker" since and he's still pretty unappreciative because I missed a few bills.  Now, I have apparently ruined his credit.  I asked him if he was happy and he affirmed that he was.  When asked what made him happy he answered: he's happy about the animals, that we haven't lost any property, and the cars all run.  I, and all my efforts on his behalf didn't even make honorable mention.  That's all pretty disappointing, I admit.  I've often observed that in a partnership it is better to be wanted than needed.  I have never needed the partner but he has had his part to play.  Now, he is not pulling his fair share and being a total shit.  While his medical issues may have exacerbated his nasty attitude, I am getting pretty tired of being abused and bullied.  I do not need him but his helpfulness had made him wanted, to an extent that offset his unpleasant attitude.  Now, he is not needed and is no longer wanted, either.  I can change the oil and filters in all the working vehicles myself.  
Still, I am thankful that I can come some place and tell these things.  Thank you all for your patience and understanding.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 19, 2019)

Mindful said:


> More bittersweetness.
> 
> Reading the trials and tribulations of others, my shoulder is improving, despite pain in movement. But at least I will get better.
> 
> Deaths all around me, right now, of people I cared about. Not all of them old. A recent shock, (yesterday) of one with nothing wrong with him. I was going to visit him before Christmas. Will I never learn, to seize the moment?


Good to know the shoulder is improving.  Sad to say, we can never know the moment, just have to deal with the shock.  Hopefully, you can overcome your recent shock.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 21, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Good stuff dark chocolate covered espresso beans



 It seem like a long time since I've seen you around old friend..

Welcome to the Coffee Shop... and relax

 Gads ... where's my arm!
.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 21, 2019)

Been raining all morning, now it's big, wet snowflakes.  Was finally able to get more done in the bathroom, hope to have the walls all tiled tomorrow but that will depend on how long it takes at the VA to find out if I'm experiencing sever allergies or something more serious.........


----------



## Gracie (Nov 21, 2019)

Anne called with some sad news: Casey died in the wee hours, in his sleep. He was 15 years old, so it's no surprise, but still...I'm sad. Casey was there for me when I was grieving for Karma. 
But...they are running amok now over rainbow bridge so...eventually I will get to join them too.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 21, 2019)

The novel continues...

Chapter 2

Snoopy awakes.

A very loud clap of thunder wakes up Snoopy and he jumps to his feet.  He is shaking because he had been dreaming about bird hunting and remembers that in his dream he shot Woodstock.  Just at this moment Woodstock hops inside of his dog house.  Snoopy hugs him and begins to do his happy dance.  All is well except for the dark and stormy night.

The take away from this novel is simple. Sometimes things are not as they seem to be.

The end.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 21, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Been raining all morning, now it's big, wet snowflakes.  Was finally able to get more done in the bathroom, hope to have the walls all tiled tomorrow but that will depend on how long it takes at the VA to find out if I'm experiencing sever allergies or something more serious.........


Here, it's been in the high 30s and mid-40s.  The little snow that settled last week is either gone or transformed into treacherous slush.  What a weird year this has been so far.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 21, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Anne called with some sad news: Casey died in the wee hours, in his sleep. He was 15 years old, so it's no surprise, but still...I'm sad. Casey was there for me when I was grieving for Karma.
> But...they are running amok now over rainbow bridge so...eventually I will get to join them too.


I have a whole tribe of my own waiting for me there, too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 22, 2019)

Big Black Dog said:


> The novel continues...
> 
> Chapter 2
> 
> ...



 You have a real talent there BBD. I'm sure there is a publisher out there somewhere who will recognize it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 22, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Been raining all morning, now it's big, wet snowflakes.  Was finally able to get more done in the bathroom, hope to have the walls all tiled tomorrow but that will depend on how long it takes at the VA to find out if I'm experiencing sever allergies or something more serious.........
> ...



Not a usual year for us really either. It seemed like we had almost no fall but it went from summer to winter almost overnight. But as wet and wintery as yesterday was, today is chilly--just 38f at our house right now--but bright and sunny.

I am happy for our house guests--Hombre's nephew and his wife--of Wednesday night.  They drove in from Amarillo to attend the Festival of the Cranes at the Bosque del Apache--90 miles south of us.  They are both avid bird watchers.  They went on down there yesterday and the photos they posted on FB were eerily beautiful with the clouds and fog and rain.  But today they should get the great shots they were hoping for.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 22, 2019)

We are approaching the threshold of winter.

Life is being drawn into the earth, painlessly descending down into the very heart of herself.

And we as natural human animals are being called to do the same, the pull to descend into our bodies, into sleep, darkness and the depths of our own inner caves is continually tugging at our marrow.

But many find the descent into their own body a scary thing indeed, fearing the unmet emotions and past events that they have stored in the dark caves inside themselves, not wanting to face what they have so carefully and unkindly avoided.

This winter solstice time is no longer celebrated as it once was, with the understanding that this period of descent into our own darkness was so necessary in order to find our light. That true freedom comes from accepting with forgiveness and love what we have been through and vanquishing the hold it has on us, bringing the golden treasure back from the cave of our darker depths.

This is a time of rest and deep reflection, a time to wipe the slate clean as it were and clear out the old so you can walk into spring feeling ready to grow and skip without a dusty mountain on your back and chains around your ankles tied to the caves in your soul.

A time for the medicine of story, of fire, of nourishment and love.

A period of reconnecting, relearning and reclaiming of what this time means brings winter back to a time of kindness, love, rebirth, peace and unburdening instead of a time of dread, fear, depression and avoidance.

This modern culture teaches avoidance at a max at this time; alcohol, lights, shopping, overworking, over spending, bad food and consumerism.

And yet the natural tug to go inwards, as nearly all creatures are doing, is strong and people are left feeling as if there is something wrong with them, that winter is cruel and leaves them feeling abandoned and afraid. Whereas in actual fact, winter is so kind. Yes, she points us in her quiet soft way towards our inner self, towards the darkness and potential death of what we were, but this journey, if held with care, is essential.

She is like a strong teacher that asks you to awaken your inner loving elder or therapist, holding yourself with awareness of forgiveness and allowing yourself to grieve, to cry, rage, laugh, and face what we need to face in order to be freed from the jagged bonds we wrapped around our hearts, in order to reach a place of healing and light without going into overwhelm.

Winter takes away the distractions, the noise and presents us with the perfect time to rest and withdraw into a womb like love, bringing fire and light to our hearth.


Brigit Anna McNeill.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 22, 2019)

Mindful said:


> View attachment 291129
> 
> 
> We are approaching the threshold of winter.
> ...



I bet we like the same kinds of books, Mindful. 

Autumn has always been my favorite time of year--maybe because in my little corner of the world it is a time of not much wind, pleasant temperatures, and is quite beautiful as the trees turn.  October is my favorite month.

But I have never minded the winter either though we have all four seasons here. It is a time that you can go out and play, ski, snowboard, ice skate, etc., but it is okay to stay in
 guilt free that you aren't out painting stuff, mowing, taking care of the flower beds and garden, etc.

There are few things so satisfying as a fire in the fireplace, a cup of really good hot chocolate, and a good book.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 22, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 291129
> ...



And a cat on your lap.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 22, 2019)

Apparently this latest virus strain is quite virulent, seems a lot of people are having recurring symptoms so another round of heavier antibiotics to knock it out.  Not happy with having to take more antibiotics but at least is just a tough bronchitis and not walking pneumonia............


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 22, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Anne called with some sad news: Casey died in the wee hours, in his sleep. He was 15 years old, so it's no surprise, but still...I'm sad. Casey was there for me when I was grieving for Karma.
> But...they are running amok now over rainbow bridge so...eventually I will get to join them too.



Golden's are the most loving dogs ever in my opinion. Still very sad of course but typically your blessed with love if they even last 12 years.  I'm looking over at Sawyer (our Golden) and he has the same kinda goofy smile. 

 It's odd in a way that a loving pet can be the best support ever in emotional times.. Sorry there Gracie...


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 23, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of Windows 10, I just read on FB that support for Windows 7 ends in January 2020.  If so, it's times to upgrade to Win 10 folks.  Hombre and I have not regretted doing so long ago.
> ...


Thanks, Ringel05. January 14 is the last day for me to feel protected and I am going to terribly miss my W-7 desktop. I am not upgrading since I don't need all the options it comes with as my needs for a computer have changed and I am going to replace my desktop with one of my 7 Chromebooks. I like the speakers on the Acer Chromebooks and enjoy the bass that accompanies them. It doesn't have tinny-sounding speakers at all and the music I listen to any time I am online sounds terrific and so do the podcasts and anything else. Of course, I am REALLY going to miss my Logitech stereo sound system with great speakers and subwoofer and great bass and I checked to see if I went ahead and upgraded to W-10 desktop, my sound system wouldn't work with it. My system is about 6 years old So goodbye to a great era with W-7 and XP before that. I DO love my Chromebooks and they handle anything I need.  But Ringel, I am going to go with your advice about going with an external hard drive every morning when I use my Chrome browser to check my banking and other financial records. I will feel much safer that way than exposing them to the Cloud. As always, I am deeply grateful to you for sharing your knowledge with those of us who haven't your expertise.   Great guy, you are.


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 23, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Anne called with some sad news: Casey died in the wee hours, in his sleep. He was 15 years old, so it's no surprise, but still...I'm sad. Casey was there for me when I was grieving for Karma.
> But...they are running amok now over rainbow bridge so...eventually I will get to join them too.


What a beautiful way to post a sad but uplifting message, Gracie. What a beautiful picture and I know how you feel about your beloved 4-paws over the years. We have that in common. We go through a period of mourning that most pet lovers do when our hearts are broken. I am so grateful for all the memories and all the fun and loving times. Hugs, Gracie.


----------



## Oddball (Nov 23, 2019)

Saturday morning!

Great American holiday coming up this week.

Let the cartoon begin!

Tom and Jerry - The Little Orphan 1948


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 23, 2019)

AquaAthena said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


As long as you have what works for you then that's the whole idea.  As for Win 7 you do not need to dump it immediately, heck you may be able to continue using it for another ten years if your computer doesn't die and you take certain precautions.  Be very careful where you go internet surfing, don't open ANY emails on it unless you are ABSOLUTELY sure who sent them and don't download and install anything that is not from a trusted company.  Don't even download stuff from friends and keep your antivirus up to date, if you don't already have it install Malewarebytes also and keep it up to date.  Also do all your banking on your Chromebook.
Basically keep your security software current and use common sense when browsing/downloading/checking email, all stuff we should all be doing anyway regardless of which operating system we're using it will just become more important with Windows 7.


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 23, 2019)

The USMB Coffee Shop, for me, is an oasis amid the stormy sea of vacuousness that surrounds it. EUREKA!!!


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 23, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Yes. It reminds one of the best parts of the family.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 23, 2019)

Well....there are some very smart cats in this feral colony I am feeding. They are used to being fed at around 8am or 9am at the lastest. This morn, I didn't get up til 10am...to the doorbell being rung. When I opened the door, Adam the BIG black and white cat, and his mate Lilith, were both staring at me from the front door screen, both still on their hind legs. FEED ME their eyes were saying. 

So I did.


----------



## Frannie (Nov 23, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Well....there are some very smart cats in this feral colony I am feeding. They are used to being fed at around 8am or 9am at the lastest. This morn, I didn't get up til 10am...to the doorbell being rung. When I opened the door, Adam the BIG black and white cat, and his mate Lilith, were both staring at me from the front door screen, both still on their hind legs. FEED ME their eyes were saying.
> 
> So I did.


I remember one day I had extra bluefish so I took them behind a supermarket where a group of cats was living.  I had two whole 5 or larger pound fish.  At exactly the same time another person was dropping off a bag of cat food.  The sad thing was that these cats never saw a fish and went for the kibble first.  Hopefully they enjoyed their fish too


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 23, 2019)

AquaAthena said:


> The USMB Coffee Shop, for me, is an oasis amid the stormy sea of vacuousness that surrounds it. EUREKA!!!


Eureka was kinda weird........  Which is why I actually liked it.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2019)

AquaAthena said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Really good to see you AA.  You haven't been here in quite awhile, but welcome home.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
Seagal and Mr. Seagal.
Beautress for wellness
Kat for wellness
Mindful and her shoulder for healing
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Gracie for wellness and solutions.
Peach's Mr. P for wellness and successful surgery.
Ringel and Ms Ringel - comfort, wellness, solutions for both.
Extra prayers/positive vibes for gallantwarrior dealing with his own health issues as well as a terribly difficult situation with Rod and increased responsibilities.
Did we miss anybody? Jog my memory please.

And we always leave a light on so that those who have been away can find their way back.

_*I wonder what the world looks like to an ant?  Sometimes I think it helps to have a perspective outside our own sphere of experience.*_


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 23, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Thanks, so much,  Foxfyre. I've only recently been back posting at USMB but when things become so heated in other forums, it feels good to come home to sweetness and kindness at a wonderful coffee shop and delicious-looking food in pics. It is also nice to be in touch with people with whom we all have many years of day-to-day experiences in common.  Like Gracie said one time in a post: ( paraphrasing )  "why do we all still come here? Is it like Cheers or something"? I think that sums it up quite well. We have a history together.  I still work so will enjoy infrequent time posting with my buds. Love to see them all. And you, Foxfyre, are still doing a great job here tying all things together with your loving heart and soul.


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 23, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Good stuff dark chocolate covered espresso beans
> ...


That picture is jaw-dropping delicious-looking. FANTASTIC!   YUMMY!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 24, 2019)

AquaAthena said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Harris Teeter's bakery has molded chocolate coffee cups with saucers like that filled with coffee-flavored pudding with the whipped topping


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 24, 2019)

I had a great workout yesterday
Walked 10 miles in 2 hours and 40 minutes got caught in the rain should have gone to the gym but it was great none the less.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 25, 2019)

Mindful said:


> View attachment 291129
> 
> 
> We are approaching the threshold of winter.
> ...


Some of us still celebrate the turning of the seasons, as the Earth rolls through it's natural cycles.  The cycles have been pretty messed up this year, though.  Maybe Mother Earth started taking birth control pills.  That tends to mess up natural cycles.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 25, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 291129
> ...


I love all times of the year.  The colors and smells are most significant to me.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 25, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Well....there are some very smart cats in this feral colony I am feeding. They are used to being fed at around 8am or 9am at the lastest. This morn, I didn't get up til 10am...to the doorbell being rung. When I opened the door, Adam the BIG black and white cat, and his mate Lilith, were both staring at me from the front door screen, both still on their hind legs. FEED ME their eyes were saying.
> 
> So I did.


I suspect that the feral lifestyle weeds out the more "domesticated" cats.  It's takes wits to live on your own without a cushy house-pet situation.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 25, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Well....there are some very smart cats in this feral colony I am feeding. They are used to being fed at around 8am or 9am at the lastest. This morn, I didn't get up til 10am...to the doorbell being rung. When I opened the door, Adam the BIG black and white cat, and his mate Lilith, were both staring at me from the front door screen, both still on their hind legs. FEED ME their eyes were saying.
> ...


They most assuredly did.  These cats are not stupid, just took the more accustomed offerings first.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 25, 2019)

I remember when Ringel and Mrs. R were feeding the birds outside their home with leftover popcorn I think in El Paso? And when they were slow getting the popcorn out there, the birds would peck on the sliding glass doors.  

You can't tell me these critters can't reason.


----------



## Frannie (Nov 25, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> I remember when Ringel and Mrs. R were feeding the birds outside their home with leftover popcorn I think in El Paso? And when they were slow getting the popcorn out there, the birds would peck on the sliding glass doors.
> 
> You can't tell me these critters can't reason.


My wife used to feed some squirrels peanuts right out of her hand for a while at home.  One day the front door was open and a squirrel came in the door looking for my wife.  The next day she gave him or her a payday bar.....

Party time she said the way it took it and hopped


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 25, 2019)

Back to more normal temps today.  It dropped from 40 to 11 degrees.  I think the swings are the worst.  Last week, in a few hours, the temps in Fairbanks dropped from 34 to 8 in a matter of hours.  Now, it's really too cold to snow but the overcast will cause things to warm up again.
I finally finished butchering the last spruce at my friend's place.  16" in diameter and probably 50' long, it will provide a bit of warmth for my place.  I now have loads of spruce to split and stack and will be going after the downed birches on my place.  Today, I plan on cleaning the house.  It's a regular disaster because I've been covering the partner's work and neglecting my indoor jobs.  My home is a pit.  Between no time to clean and having the hoarder partner who has never unwrapped anything that required the wrapper be thrown into the trash, I do have my work cut out for me.  The good news is, I got the big generator back and can now run the vacuum cleaner and the well.  No more dragging water from town to douse my critters.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 25, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Well....there are some very smart cats in this feral colony I am feeding. They are used to being fed at around 8am or 9am at the lastest. This morn, I didn't get up til 10am...to the doorbell being rung. When I opened the door, Adam the BIG black and white cat, and his mate Lilith, were both staring at me from the front door screen, both still on their hind legs. FEED ME their eyes were saying.
> ...



When we lived on the mountain we didn't have cats but a lot of our neighbors did. The smartest ones, however domesticated, were the ones who figured out the danger from the occasional feral dog, coyote, foxes, golden eagles, big hawks, owls, etc.  Most perished young but the ones who survived knew how to survive.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 25, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


The ferals I used to foster lasted a couple of years, at best.  The females were constants and the males were transient.  I did once find a litter of newborns, half-eaten and no doubt murdered by a marauding tom looking to pass on his genes.  But I have also observed females from two generations raising kittens as a group.  In many ways they resembled a lion pride.  But, we lived right next to a major road and many neighbors liked birds better than cats.  Right now, all three of my house cats originate from that feral colony.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 25, 2019)

Why are some people so fucking heartless?
Abandoned Bunny Is Found On The Side Of The Road Cuddled Up To Its Favorite Teddy Bear, Gets Rescued


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 25, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



When I was a kid I grew up with a little part Scotch terrier that I raised from pretty much the week he was born. Mama dog got killed and the dog's owner was going to put the newborn pups out of misery. I begged for one and he handed over the pup I nursed with tiny doll bottles from infancy, grew up with, was my only dowry at my wedding. Amazing dog though. And he was raised with our colony of cats, all who had adopted us rather than the other way around. Many times I would witness a mama cat leave kittens with another mama cat, go get the dog, lead him to the nest, leave him babysitting the kittens to protect them from the tom cats while she and her friend went hunting or whatever they do when they leave the nest.  Interesting to watch.

They may not be capable of complex thought as we know it, but you can't tell me they don't reason things out.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 25, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Cool story.  Animals can be pretty amazing.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 25, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Why are some people so fucking heartless?
> Abandoned Bunny Is Found On The Side Of The Road Cuddled Up To Its Favorite Teddy Bear, Gets Rescued



I'd start off with rotten parenting or whoops it was a mistake..


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 26, 2019)

Well...finally some news from my GI doc! My appt for the "both ends rotor rootered" will be December 5th. Now maybe I can find out for positive if I got a false positive of colon cancer....or.....I have it and can then decide what to do about it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 26, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Well...finally some news from my GI doc! My appt for the "both ends rotor rootered" will be December 5th. Now maybe I can find out for positive if I got a false positive of colon cancer....or.....I have it and can then decide what to do about it.



We'll ramp up the prayers and positive vibes a bit.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 26, 2019)

Took this long cuz all my docs and the hospital are Adventists. They don't like doing anesthesia but...I am not good with twilight. Doesn't work on me. So..it took a buttload of the GI doc telling them this HAS to be done in a hospital setting WITH an anesthesiologist.  This wait has been awful. But at least now I will get a clearer picture of whats going on up/down there.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 26, 2019)

Normally I would refuse to display any Christmas items before Thanksgiving. However, looking at the weather forecasts this morning and seeing how nice the weather was today versus what it will be this weekend.... Needless to say the outside Christmas lights have been installed....


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 26, 2019)

#3 finally got a job with Amazon in the warehouse packing & shipping and is working overnights from 6:30pm to 5am. Right now, he doesn't have a car.....so guess who provides transportation?????? Actually the hard part is figuring out my own waking/sleeping schedule to fit, then the ability to sleep during those times. I've been getting up @ 3am to have coffee & wake up before leaving the house & allowing plenty of time because of traffic...it's been a challenge, but I'm working on it. Then throw in the fact 'coffee in, must come out NOW'..... and there's no public restrooms available near his work.......I may have to get up @ 2, just to factor that in. 

Atleast he likes the job.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 26, 2019)

SFC Ollie said:


> Normally I would refuse to display any Christmas items before Thanksgiving. However, looking at the weather forecasts this morning and seeing how nice the weather was today versus what it will be this weekend.... Needless to say the outside Christmas lights have been installed....



Same with us. We normally wait until the first of December to put out our Christmas displays but everybody seemed eager to get it done early this year. I think because we went so abruptly into winter it threw off everybody's clocks.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 26, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
Seagal and Mr. Seagal.
Beautress for wellness
Kat for wellness
Mindful and her shoulder for healing
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Peach's Mr. P for wellness and successful surgery and comfort/peace for Peach.
Ringel and Ms Ringel - comfort, wellness, solutions for both.
Extra prayers/positive vibes for gallantwarrior dealing with his own health issues as well as a terribly difficult situation with Rod and increased responsibilities.
Gracie for wellness and good solutions.
Did we miss anybody? Jog my memory please.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 27, 2019)

*TO ALL OUR COFFEE SHOPPERS*
*HAPPY THANKSGIVING*
*FROM*
*SNOWY NEW MEXICO*​


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 28, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Normally I would refuse to display any Christmas items before Thanksgiving. However, looking at the weather forecasts this morning and seeing how nice the weather was today versus what it will be this weekend.... Needless to say the outside Christmas lights have been installed....
> ...


I'm holding out for December. Can't wait! Love the Christmas season so much and 'twill be a short one this year. But I must wait to honor a great family American tradition: Thanksgiving.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 28, 2019)

AquaAthena said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Hi ! AquaAthena. I miss the days when you gave me big rep. Happy Christmas.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 28, 2019)

SFC Ollie said:


> Normally I would refuse to display any Christmas items before Thanksgiving. However, looking at the weather forecasts this morning and seeing how nice the weather was today versus what it will be this weekend.... Needless to say the outside Christmas lights have been installed....



Hello SFC Ollie ... 

Well, normally it's Christmas lights after Thanksgiving but this year I have regrets that I didn't do it sooner..

 Snow drifts up to my belly button and were into single digits..+ & -  temperatures here ..

Happy Thanksgiving Ollie and Everyone else as well... 


.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 28, 2019)

Beautress, Foxfyre, and everyone else.

Have a happy day.

I used to love the turkey dinners.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 28, 2019)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone.  Checking in to say hi, Started snowing last night, woke up to around 3" on the ground and 6" on the vehicles and wall tops but not to worry, it's supposed to warm up today with rain, most will probably be gone.  I won't have to shovel snow. The bathroom is coming along slowly but surely as I am still recovering from that nasty bug from weeks ago.
Sucking down my first pot of coffee then I'll have to start getting ready to cook dinner.  See ya'll later, have a wonderful day.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 28, 2019)

Ringel may have gotten 3" on the ground at his house, but it measures 7" at our house--we may be 5 miles? apart. This morning looking at our driveway and street:


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 28, 2019)

Eating a bowl of cereal for breakfast (hey, I work overnight, this is when I wake up!  ), I have a pie in the fridge, football on the TV.  Everyone enjoy your Thanksgiving.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 28, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel may have gotten 3" on the ground at his house, but it measures 7" at our house--we may be 5 miles? apart. This morning looking at our driveway and street:


I figured we'd get more because we're a tad bit closer to the mountains and the pass.  As it is it's melting fast so no need to shovel.
Have the stuffed ham boiling and just pulled the pumpkin pie out of the oven.  Got a bit of a late start so dinner won't be ready until almost 7PM.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 28, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Eating a bowl of cereal for breakfast (hey, I work overnight, this is when I wake up!  ), I have a pie in the fridge, football on the TV.  Everyone enjoy your Thanksgiving.


Had leftover ribeye steak for breakfast........


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 28, 2019)

Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving with lots of food, family & fun. 

Here, we went to #1's bringing a traditional roasted turkey, several sides & pies to go with his deep fried turkey and a ham in the crock pot for about 15-20 people...including the ex...…….and nobody got hurt.


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 29, 2019)

Aww, aren't you as sweet as ever! You have ALWAYS been very special to me Dajjal. I love you, hon, and cherish all the precious pictures you put up here that make me smile and go awww. They really make my day. Thank you, so much for the warmth of those pics and your beautiful spirit of goodwill.


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 29, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Eating a bowl of cereal for breakfast (hey, I work overnight, this is when I wake up!  ), I have a pie in the fridge, football on the TV.  Everyone enjoy your Thanksgiving.


What an awesome guy you are. So nice to see you again, Montrovert!


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 29, 2019)

AquaAthena said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Eating a bowl of cereal for breakfast (hey, I work overnight, this is when I wake up!  ), I have a pie in the fridge, football on the TV.  Everyone enjoy your Thanksgiving.
> ...




Thanks AA, but it's not me that's awesome, it's pie!


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 29, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I wasn't referencing the pie, rather you as a person I have been reading over the years, Montrovant. I should have been more clear ( although pie is sounding very good right now, instead of cold cereal. )


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 29, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel may have gotten 3" on the ground at his house, but it measures 7" at our house--we may be 5 miles? apart. This morning looking at our driveway and street:


Really beautiful and Christmasy pictures Foxfyre. I say this because it is the first snow of the holiday season? lol. We will have rain and hopefully one annual snowfall that typically melts over night. But what a calming visual it is against the backdrop of a mature forest and no sign of commercialism from my garden windows. Watching huge snowflakes falling is a reason to pause for contemplation of being alive and well and knowing we don't have to do any shoveling.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 29, 2019)

AquaAthena said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel may have gotten 3" on the ground at his house, but it measures 7" at our house--we may be 5 miles? apart. This morning looking at our driveway and street:
> ...



Normally here in the city we get one, maybe two measurable snowfalls each year.  When we lived on the mountain though, we measured snow in feet instead of inches.  The second winter we were out there we got 130 inches of snow total so it never completely melted between snows. But we were younger and probably a lot more stupid then so we loved it.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 29, 2019)

SFC Ollie said:


> Normally I would refuse to display any Christmas items before Thanksgiving. However, looking at the weather forecasts this morning and seeing how nice the weather was today versus what it will be this weekend.... Needless to say the outside Christmas lights have been installed....


Well, you don't have to light them until later.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 29, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> *TO ALL OUR COFFEE SHOPPERS*
> *HAPPY THANKSGIVING*
> *FROM*
> *SNOWY NEW MEXICO*​


Are those New Mexican leafy vegetables?  And, is that really snow where you are?  We haven't had that much around  here, at least not at the places I frequent.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 29, 2019)

Happy belated Thanksgiving, y'all!
For me it's SSDD, a work day like any other.  My brother-another-mother and his wife, my sister-by-another-mister usually host me for Thanksgiving and Christmas but both have been cancelled this year.  They are still living in a dinky rental apartment while waiting for the foundation of their house to be rebuilt.  It was severely damaged during last year's big earthquake and it has been one disaster after another.  She had stored most of her household goods up at their place near Willow but it all burned up when that big fire swept through.  
Little spurts of snow, and a mini cold snap last week but we're back in high 30's, low 40's again.  It hovers right at freezing at night so you can imagine driving is quite a recreational activity...kinda like bumper cars.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 29, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Happy belated Thanksgiving, y'all!
> For me it's SSDD, a work day like any other.  My brother-another-mother and his wife, my sister-by-another-mister usually host me for Thanksgiving and Christmas but both have been cancelled this year.  They are still living in a dinky rental apartment while waiting for the foundation of their house to be rebuilt.  It was severely damaged during last year's big earthquake and it has been one disaster after another.  She had stored most of her household goods up at their place near Willow but it all burned up when that big fire swept through.
> Little spurts of snow, and a mini cold snap last week but we're back in high 30's, low 40's again.  It hovers right at freezing at night so you can imagine driving is quite a recreational activity...kinda like bumper cars.



I am so sorry for your family's loss even if it's just things, it still matters and would be devastating. You and your family are strong people. And I hope things turn around for all of you.


As for weather......this past week and thru the weekend, it's been in the low 20's at night and 30's during the day. A brief snow is expected by Sunday morning and with that cloud cover, it should melt and be in the 40's after that. I am amazed that it's been colder here, than where you are


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 29, 2019)

Well I ate half my pumpkin pie yesterday, and then ate the other half today.  

I went and saw the little one today for a couple of hours.  She had 6 of her cousins there, so we got to do some good playing.  I spoke to her mom to find out what their Christmas plans are: I'm planning on going out the weekend before Christmas and wanted to be sure that wouldn't interfere with my ability to see the little one for Christmas.  Right now the plan is for me to go over there again Christmas morning, assuming I have that day off work and not Christmas Eve.

I also found out a little about what presents have already been bought for her, so I just ordered a bunch of stuff for her on amazon.  I got her 8 different smaller gifts, rather than worrying about a big one.  The only big things she asked for were an iphone, an Apple Watch, and a basketball hoop for the driveway which her mom already got her.  At least she'll get a lot of things to open from me.  

I need to figure out what I'm getting for the rest of the people I give gifts, now.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 30, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



mmm ... ... ..  .. the  wild and crazy days of Lady Foxfyre ..  those younger years .. do tell.. 
.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 30, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > *TO ALL OUR COFFEE SHOPPERS*
> ...



Homemade tamales grace a lot of holiday tables around here.  (I confess that while I can make a good tamale, we always buy ours.) Early snow is not all that unusual here, but as much as we got overnight on Thanksgiving Eve is quite unusual.  And yeah, it was wet and heavy vs the usual light fluffy stuff we get, but definitely snow.


----------



## Oddball (Nov 30, 2019)

Saturday morning!

Rivalry Saturday in college football.
ESPN's College Gameday come to Minneapolis and.....it snows.





Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Gracie (Nov 30, 2019)

Well hell. Now I have a damn toothache. I need something done with it asap BEFORE Thursdays roto rooter on my body. I think. I mean, how can I go thru that with a damn toothache and not able to take a heavy duty pain pill? I don't think they will allow a norco to be taken day before (colon prep day) or the day of the procedure. I have a cracked back tooth and it didn't start bothering me until Turkey Day. I though tmaybe it would cease but now it throbs all the time and I think the small fevers I have been getting is from a possible infection. Tooth itself doesn't hurt...but the gum around it does. 
Dammit dammit dammit. I gotta see if I can find an emergency dentist to do what needs done with it either tomorrow, monday or tuesday. Can't do anything Wed or Thurs cuz those are the D days of the roto rooter.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 30, 2019)

Until I can figure out what to do...I found a bottle of amoxicillan that I was given during my last tooth extraction a few months ago. I'm gonna pop one every 8 hours. See if I can keep this thing mellow until next Friday. I CANNOT cancel this colonoscopy again. It will take months to get it going again.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 1, 2019)

Hope everybody had a nice Thanksgiving.  I got on the ball on Black Friday and completed all of my Christmas shopping.  This year gift giving was a snap.  I went down to the grocery store and purchased a whole case (24 bottles) of pig’s feet.  This year everybody on my gift list gets their own bottle of pig’s feet!  No fighting the crowds for me this year.  How simple was that?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 1, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Happy belated Thanksgiving, y'all!
> ...


This has been a weird year here, weather-wise.  Right now it's at or just above freezing and snowing/raining.  It rained all afternoon at my place, changing to wet,heavy snow at dark.  The roads are a crap shoot and I am so glad that tomorrow starts my weekend.  It will give me the time I need to clean up some of the mess.  
Bundle up, stay warm and safe JAN.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 1, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Well I ate half my pumpkin pie yesterday, and then ate the other half today.
> 
> I went and saw the little one today for a couple of hours.  She had 6 of her cousins there, so we got to do some good playing.  I spoke to her mom to find out what their Christmas plans are: I'm planning on going out the weekend before Christmas and wanted to be sure that wouldn't interfere with my ability to see the little one for Christmas.  Right now the plan is for me to go over there again Christmas morning, assuming I have that day off work and not Christmas Eve.
> 
> ...


Kids and cats often play more with the packaging than the actual gift.  Have a nice Christmas with your little buddy.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 1, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


My granddaughter makes a mean tamale.  She's even been selling them to her dad's co-workers and catering some of their team events.  I've never been a real fan of tamales, though.  Maybe it's the pork filling or the corn masa.  I can imagine why they would be popular holiday fare in your neck of the woods.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 1, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Well hell. Now I have a damn toothache. I need something done with it asap BEFORE Thursdays roto rooter on my body. I think. I mean, how can I go thru that with a damn toothache and not able to take a heavy duty pain pill? I don't think they will allow a norco to be taken day before (colon prep day) or the day of the procedure. I have a cracked back tooth and it didn't start bothering me until Turkey Day. I though tmaybe it would cease but now it throbs all the time and I think the small fevers I have been getting is from a possible infection. Tooth itself doesn't hurt...but the gum around it does.
> Dammit dammit dammit. I gotta see if I can find an emergency dentist to do what needs done with it either tomorrow, monday or tuesday. Can't do anything Wed or Thurs cuz those are the D days of the roto rooter.


Damn, Gracie, when it rains, it pours for you.  I'm crossing the hooks in hope that you'll find some relief before the big procedure.


----------



## 007 (Dec 1, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Well hell. Now I have a damn toothache. I need something done with it asap BEFORE Thursdays roto rooter on my body. I think. I mean, how can I go thru that with a damn toothache and not able to take a heavy duty pain pill? I don't think they will allow a norco to be taken day before (colon prep day) or the day of the procedure. I have a cracked back tooth and it didn't start bothering me until Turkey Day. I though tmaybe it would cease but now it throbs all the time and I think the small fevers I have been getting is from a possible infection. Tooth itself doesn't hurt...but the gum around it does.
> ...


She needs some of my oxy.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 1, 2019)

As mentioned earlier, the weather has been...confused here.  Rain more than snow and the temps are way too high for this time of year.  The animals are miserable and I've been hanging my gear to dry every afternoon after chores.  
I've been pretty busy with everything I have to do nowadays so I haven't been able to visit here much.  It's been kind of an emotional roller coaster ride, too.  Now my left hip is on it's way out and I have doubled the pain.  It's getting that much more difficult to get into and out of cars/trucks.  I cannot help but reflect that I would now be four months post-op for the right hip and maybe even able to schedule surgery for the left hip come Spring.  Alas, I have been condemned to a couple more years of pain.  Everyone I know who has had the hip surgery tells me it's like night and day and the hip pain is pretty much immediately gone.  After the surgery heals, life is so much better, so they tell me.  I guess I'm just a whiny whimp and I owe y'all an apology.  
I asked what my partner was thankful for last week, he told me: that the animals are healthy, the cars all run, and the mortgages are paid to date.  There are a few puzzling points to all of that.  One of the wethers is sick and I am not sure why.  I suspect he's dealing with urinary calculi and am treating him with ammonium chloride drenches.  Three of the nine vehicles on my place run.  And, finally, he's catching up the mortgage payments for his house in Anchorage because he missed on while he was in the hospital.  So, of the things that make him happy, not one is true.  Somehow, I am disappointed that I didn't make that list.  You know, like having a friend who will go that extra mile to ease your transition after a life changing event like a stroke.  I'm pretty sure that as soon as the new year turns, he will be returning to his own place.  I'll give him that much time to recuperate.  I've been doing his work as well as mine.  I've overcome my fear of chainsaws and have changed oil and filters in all the operational vehicles.  I loaded and unloaded the Honda generator without his help (that was quite the event).  Better to be wanted than needed and I've told him before he's not needed, it's just convenient to have him help by doing stuff like this.  And I'm no longer wanting to put up with the shit-show that is his life.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 1, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Until I can figure out what to do...I found a bottle of amoxicillan that I was given during my last tooth extraction a few months ago. I'm gonna pop one every 8 hours. See if I can keep this thing mellow until next Friday. I CANNOT cancel this colonoscopy again. It will take months to get it going again.



I cracked my upper back tooth 3 weeks ago, I had to wait a week for an appointment, luckily a filling came completely out, no pain just a gaping hole the size of a small planet. It took half an hour in the chair for the repair, i was surprised how cheap it was when I paid at reception downstairs, £145


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 1, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> As mentioned earlier, the weather has been...confused here.  Rain more than snow and the temps are way too high for this time of year.  The animals are miserable and I've been hanging my gear to dry every afternoon after chores.
> I've been pretty busy with everything I have to do nowadays so I haven't been able to visit here much.  It's been kind of an emotional roller coaster ride, too.  Now my left hip is on it's way out and I have doubled the pain.  It's getting that much more difficult to get into and out of cars/trucks.  I cannot help but reflect that I would now be four months post-op for the right hip and maybe even able to schedule surgery for the left hip come Spring.  Alas, I have been condemned to a couple more years of pain.  Everyone I know who has had the hip surgery tells me it's like night and day and the hip pain is pretty much immediately gone.  After the surgery heals, life is so much better, so they tell me.  I guess I'm just a whiny whimp and I owe y'all an apology.
> I asked what my partner was thankful for last week, he told me: that the animals are healthy, the cars all run, and the mortgages are paid to date.  There are a few puzzling points to all of that.  One of the wethers is sick and I am not sure why.  I suspect he's dealing with urinary calculi and am treating him with ammonium chloride drenches.  Three of the nine vehicles on my place run.  And, finally, he's catching up the mortgage payments for his house in Anchorage because he missed on while he was in the hospital.  So, of the things that make him happy, not one is true.  Somehow, I am disappointed that I didn't make that list.  You know, like having a friend who will go that extra mile to ease your transition after a life changing event like a stroke.  I'm pretty sure that as soon as the new year turns, he will be returning to his own place.  I'll give him that much time to recuperate.  I've been doing his work as well as mine.  I've overcome my fear of chainsaws and have changed oil and filters in all the operational vehicles.  I loaded and unloaded the Honda generator without his help (that was quite the event).  Better to be wanted than needed and I've told him before he's not needed, it's just convenient to have him help by doing stuff like this.  And I'm no longer wanting to put up with the shit-show that is his life.



I gave you an 'agree' GW EXCEPT for the 'whiny' characterization and that you owe us an apology.  You are the least whiny person in the world to be marching through what you are having to endure. And you sure as hell don't owe us any apology for trusting us to lean on us a bit for maybe just a wee bit of emotional support since that is all we can give you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 1, 2019)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Hey 007. You haven't been here for awhile so good to see you. I have found that the hydrocodone or oxycodone don't work well with dental pain. Not sure about straight oxy but doubt that would either.  I can relate to Gracie though because I have an old wisdom tooth that is starting to hurt and needs to come out and since my last medical event I can't take any nsaids that do help with the pain. So hope I can get in with my dentist soon.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 1, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Until I can figure out what to do...I found a bottle of amoxicillan that I was given during my last tooth extraction a few months ago. I'm gonna pop one every 8 hours. See if I can keep this thing mellow until next Friday. I CANNOT cancel this colonoscopy again. It will take months to get it going again.
> ...


Glad to see you made it to the Coffee Shop, Roy!

Meanwhile...the amoxicilan seems to be doing something. No pain today. (Knock on wood). And the norco (half a tablet) seems to be knocking out the throb. Now if I can continue like this until Thursday, I will be a happy camper. And...I am cancelling the endoscopy but going ahead with the colonoscopy. We can do the endoscopy later on in 2020. I really don't want their mouth guard thingy banging around on my tender tooth. 

I got your voicemail, gallantwarrior ...sorry I didn't hear the original call. Was kind of  out of it yesterday and missed your call. I will give you a holler soon, though.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 1, 2019)

“Money comes to money” So they say, I’ve just checked last nights lotto ticket, I’ve won £30


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 1, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Until I can figure out what to do...I found a bottle of amoxicillan that I was given during my last tooth extraction a few months ago. I'm gonna pop one every 8 hours. See if I can keep this thing mellow until next Friday. I CANNOT cancel this colonoscopy again. It will take months to get it going again.
> ...



Welcome to the Coffee Shop Roy Batty . I take it you and Gracie already know each other and there's lots of other good folks here in the Coffee Shop to get to know. Just scan over the OP to see what its all about in here and then keep on enjoying the fun. We're happy you found us.

Oh, and first timers receive a complimentary beverage:


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 1, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Thank you kindly  
Yes Gracie and I have hit it off straight away, she’s a straight bat.  I’m looking forward to popping in regularly and posting in this fine establishment.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 1, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...



What part of the country or world do you hail from Roy? We have folks from most U.S. states and several other countries who visit here from time to time.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 1, 2019)

He's in London. I met him in his intro thread. Seems a nice fella. 
Invited him here cuz he genuinely seems to want to get to know the USMB folks and although the intro thread was interesting...I thought he would get to know us all more here in the Coffee Shop.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 1, 2019)

Great.  I love all our Brits.  Small group of them but they're growing.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 1, 2019)

Here's his intro thread if you have a mind to read it and get an idea of where he is, who he is, etc. 

I won the lottery of life, I am English.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 1, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Ere luv!  I’m a West Country boy. 
From Terry’s video you will get an idea of ow I do talk like!


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 1, 2019)

Terry actually talks like this, it’s not  milked (put on....exaggerated)


----------



## Gracie (Dec 1, 2019)

I watched a program called In The Zoo or The Zoo or Secret Life of the Zoo..some such name. Anyway..it was all filmed in Britain. One gal..I couldn't understand a word she said.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 2, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Good luck with the dentist.  My daughter finally had her wisdom teeth out last month.  She's been having migraines for years and they traced the source to her wisdom teeth.  The dentist had to break her jaw to get the last one out and another he took out after breaking it into pieces.  Sheesh!  What a hassle.  I am glad to be a mutant who has never even had the hint of wisdom teeth.  No buds, no roots, nothing.  I only have 28 teeth!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 2, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I thought a double would be a bit much but having the sore tooth does make a difference.  I figured you were probably busy after I caught up on the CS chat.  Feel free to call when you like, I'll probably try again some other time, too.  How's the furfam?


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 2, 2019)

I’m currently in Hereford, in Herefordshire on a building site, the site generator has decided to die, us blokes have no power, no heating, and importantly no hot water for drinks.
‘‘Tis the coldest day of the year, it took me 10 minutes to scrape the ice off the outside and inside my work van. 
It’s depressing and I’m thinking of going back home.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 2, 2019)

*Site generator update*

The Electricians got it working again, it’s lunch time, everybody started using the kettles, microwaves..... yeah you guessed it... the generator has tripped again.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 2, 2019)

At least it’s not raining


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 2, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Well, I'll be darned.....nice to see I'm not the only one without a trace of wisdom teeth. Like you, there's no buds, or roots, nada.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 2, 2019)

A bit of noir photography of the job.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 2, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> I’m currently in Hereford, in Herefordshire on a building site, the site generator has decided to die, us blokes have no power, no heating, and importantly no hot water for drinks.
> ‘‘Tis the coldest day of the year, it took me 10 minutes to scrape the ice off the outside and inside my work van.
> It’s depressing and I’m thinking of going back home.


Ah, yes, but is home any warmer?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 2, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> *Site generator update*
> 
> The Electricians got it working again, it’s lunch time, everybody started using the kettles, microwaves..... yeah you guessed it... the generator has tripped again.


You either need a bigger generator or fewer kettles.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 2, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I always thought it odd, maybe an indicator of a higher form of the human species.  But after all the agony others have gone through because of wisdom teeth, I am glad, whatever the reason.  Could we be related?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 2, 2019)

Whew!  The partner was thumping about upstairs.  I feared he would come down and spoil my quiet time.  He starts talking non-stop, the most idiotic stuff.  With him here 24-7 I have little time to myself.  Any of you who are accustomed to being by yourselves will understand how stressful it can be to have someone else around all the time.  Since he came here from the hospital, I have rarely been less alone or more lonely.  He's not really good company, especially since his stroke.  Oops!  Spoke too soon, something wicked this way comes...  I'll be chauffeuring him to his doc's appointment this morning.  He's been driving himself but the roads are crap after the recent freeze-snow-thaw-snow cycle.  With only on good hand, he will not be able to control the car on slushy roads.
I never thought I'd be thankful for having to pee several times a night.  Now, my bladder is keeping the fire stoked.


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 2, 2019)

Good morning, Mr. Roy Batty!  It is now 7:33 AM here across the pond from you in the state of Oregon and I am having my first of two cups of coffee and then shortly thereafter I will be getting ready for my parttime great job in a beautiful small coastal town of 10,000 peeps along the breathtakingly sensual and spiritually visual central coast. Seasonal tourism is over for the _most_ part and our spectacular coast of mature forests and a narrow winding highway has been left back to us locals and we are happy and grateful as our shortened holiday season begins.

Late last night I had a grand, interesting and informative time reading your introduction post, thanks to our wonderful and talented, Ms. Gracie who put up the link to your OP right here in the coffee shop. Since I am not here everyday I had missed it completely. I thank you, Gracie, for the goodwill. I LOVED reading every page of Roy Batty's OP and am so happy you introduced him to this sweet site for gracious posting. 

Roy, _if I may,_ I WELCOME you with open arms. I can't believe our good fortune to have captured the interest of such a fine, kind, well-informed and intelligent gentleman USMB has attracted and I hope you remain. You are very well-rounded and you are the kind of gentleman I have long been attracted to for social, civil, and exciting discourse. I LOVED reading all your posts in your Intro. I learned much about you and leaned on every word, excited to read the next post as you so generously responded to the many inquiries about your life and times in Britain. Loved that video the Brit shared with is on the pronunciation of various differences we of English/Scottish/Irish/ and various other descents use in our daily conversations relative to many subjects. I was familiar with some as I have often watched British media content on Prime Video.  

Roy Batty, your presence, sir, is a welcomed Christmas gift to me personally, and it appears to many others who seem to embrace you and your worthy contributions. Thanks so much for coming early, Santa.  May we be everything you enjoy and were seeking when you came upon us.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 2, 2019)

AquaAthena said:


> Good morning, Mr. Roy Batty!  It is now 7:33 AM here across the pond from you in the state of Oregon and I am having my first of two cups of coffee and then shortly thereafter I will be getting ready for my parttime great job in a beautiful small coastal town of 10,000 peeps along the breathtakingly sensual and spiritually visual central coast. Seasonal tourism is over for the _most_ part and our spectacular coast of mature forests and a narrow winding highway has been left back to us locals and we are happy and grateful as our shortened holiday season begins.
> 
> Late last night I had a grand, interesting and informative time reading your introduction post, thanks to our wonderful and talented, Ms. Gracie who put up the link to your OP right here in the coffee shop. Since I am not here everyday I had missed it completely. I thank you, Gracie, for the goodwill. I LOVED reading every page of Roy Batty's OP and am so happy you introduced him to this sweet site for gracious posting.
> 
> ...


Why thank you indeed for such a glorious warm welcome, I am humbled. 
It’s 16.00. It’s just starting to get dark the sun has nearly gone down, the temperature has dropped, another cold night, I’ll have to put my Scandinavian onesie on tonight.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 2, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> *Site generator update*
> 
> The Electricians got it working again, it’s lunch time, everybody started using the kettles, microwaves..... yeah you guessed it... the generator has tripped again.





AquaAthena said:


> Good morning, Mr. Roy Batty!  It is now 7:33 AM here across the pond from you in the state of Oregon and I am having my first of two cups of coffee and then shortly thereafter I will be getting ready for my parttime great job in a beautiful small coastal town of 10,000 peeps along the breathtakingly sensual and spiritually visual central coast. Seasonal tourism is over for the _most_ part and our spectacular coast of mature forests and a narrow winding highway has been left back to us locals and we are happy and grateful as our shortened holiday season begins.
> 
> Late last night I had a grand, interesting and informative time reading your introduction post, thanks to our wonderful and talented, Ms. Gracie who put up the link to your OP right here in the coffee shop. Since I am not here everyday I had missed it completely. I thank you, Gracie, for the goodwill. I LOVED reading every page of Roy Batty's OP and am so happy you introduced him to this sweet site for gracious posting.
> 
> ...



Being raised mostly in interior flyover country, I was in my early 40's before I first saw any ocean. That I could remember anyway. My family lived near the Gulf when I was two, but I don't remember that.

But I knew I would see the ocean and I have, many times, since the first time, but the first time I wanted it to be over the wild Oregon coast when the surf was way up. Somehow I thought that would be the ultimate experience.  Alas it didn't work out--I still haven't seen the Oregon coast being one state I have not yet visited--so my first view of any ocean was at Malibu from the Pepperdine University campus. Spectacular, but not the Oregon coast.

But someday.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 2, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...



I'm thinking our Dajjal mentioned once he is in southwest England?  I may not be remembering that well though. Perhaps you are neighbors?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 2, 2019)

And so starts my day.  The pard made It downstairs.  I've a fresh pot of coffee on and started the power.  Now he's beating the shit out of the remote control because it isn't working correctly, according to him.  It most likely needs batteries but that won't stop him from smacking it to pieces.  Yes, whenever he is conscious, he grabs that remote and cycles through the channels, regardless of whether I am watching something or not.  He would just never, ever think of asking if I'm watching something.  He really needs to go back home to his place.


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 2, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > *Site generator update*
> ...


Gosh, Foxfyre, I am so understanding of your want to see the turbulent coastline under the conditions you mention. The high surf pounding the beaches in shades of gray and white under cloudy skies has to rank as my number one vista of the central coast. While every day is a beautiful day along the Oregon Coast, as colors and moods of the vast ocean change with every gaze. the conditions you mention are fairly legendary and we attract tourists just for the wintry season. We call them Storm Watchers and Whale Watchers ( migratory path ) and they love their annual treks.

The Central Coast attracts, also,  resident artists of every talent as they say it is the most _spiritual_ area of the 364-mile coastline, not that they aren't everywhere, here. And, being centrally located, tourists pack the hospitality businesses and take day trips north and south seeing all the glory that awaits them with every twist and turn of the exciting highway length and at night return to their hotel rooms here. They fill the local eateries, purchase mementos, and they are very polite and lovely to interact with in any capacity. They come from all over the U.S. and British Columbia. 

Tourism is the cleanest of all industries as tourists come, spend money all over and support the coastal  small-town economies then they leave and we locals have the lushness all to ourselves for a few months. We would not have jobs without them. I love to take drives and cross the seven or eight Gothic bridges designed by an architect from Iowa and built to perfection to reflect Europe back-in-the-day and up to today. To see these bridges in the misty weather conditions upon approach is, for me, to experience a divinity of sorts. The emptiness of the highway and the weather condition are cathartic to my soul. I come home, a very calm and centered person with a renewed outlook on everything in my world. It is as I have been reborn, until a few days later when the bills come in.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 2, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I live in south east England now, but I used to live in Somerset.


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 2, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, Mr. Roy Batty!  It is now 7:33 AM here across the pond from you in the state of Oregon and I am having my first of two cups of coffee and then shortly thereafter I will be getting ready for my parttime great job in a beautiful small coastal town of 10,000 peeps along the breathtakingly sensual and spiritually visual central coast. Seasonal tourism is over for the _most_ part and our spectacular coast of mature forests and a narrow winding highway has been left back to us locals and we are happy and grateful as our shortened holiday season begins.
> ...


It is my pleasure to become your cyber-acquaintance, Roy Batty, and I thank you for a sincere response. I would like to see a pic of you in your "Scandinavian onesie" as I am already smiling and chuckling as I type this. lol.  

May you and all other coffee-shoppers make a fantastic day. I certainly intend to as the rain has stopped and the sun is shining and my little art gallery on the bay awaits the sound of the turn of the key to open the doors to the world.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 2, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> “Money comes to money” So they say, I’ve just checked last nights lotto ticket, I’ve won £30


That does not happen often, I have been doing the lottery since it started. I almost won it in 1998 when I got five numbers.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 2, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> And so starts my day.  The pard made It downstairs.  I've a fresh pot of coffee on and started the power.  Now he's beating the shit out of the remote control because it isn't working correctly, according to him.  It most likely needs batteries but that won't stop him from smacking it to pieces.  Yes, whenever he is conscious, he grabs that remote and cycles through the channels, regardless of whether I am watching something or not.  He would just never, ever think of asking if I'm watching something.  He really needs to go back home to his place.


My wife is the brains of the dynamic duo, I am just her grunt, anything technology wise I bow to her genius. Computer, iPhone, I watch, literally anything she is the business. Her techie powers are above mine, she even taught me to copy and paste properly.
The TV remote is hers, actually she has a table nest remote holder case for all of them...yes all of THEM.
I’m not bothered, she can control the tv and everything else, but when I  want premier league footie on tv she understands and gives me a remote. 
Recording programmes I wouldn’t have a clue which remote to touch so its her domain.
Everything for a quiet time, if the female of the house is happy, it’s a quiet happy house.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 2, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...


Ave you be got an accent like mine...like?


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 2, 2019)

Came back from work tonight, I drove up the drive it was lit up like a Christmas tree I bet you can see my house from space, she has every kind of decoration lit up.... sighs*


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 2, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I have no idea if we are or not, but we do seem to have a few similarities.  

I found this article about missing wisdom teeth (1 or all 4), and as you say, may be linked with evolution....having larger brains and the room to accomadate. Though could have to do with genetics.....I don't know about you, but I'm not Inuit, African or Asian (though I love the food  ) 

Why Some People Lack Wisdom Teeth | Live Science


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 2, 2019)

AquaAthena said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...





AquaAthena said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



My town as I’ve said in my introduction is a West Country town, nothing special, but!  The Romans made it a fortified town ....In Latin a fortified town is called a “Ceastre”
Lots of Ceastre’s all over England, the spelling changes but the meaning doesnt.
Take “Manchester” “Leicester”  “Bicester” “Colchester” you get the idea?
My town was given to retired Romans soldiers, they fortified it and ran it. It’s a strategic town, it sits on the main river crossing from which it narrows. Welsh armed raiders would cross the deep river and plunder nearby farms, but the Romans fortified the town and the raiding stopped.
It’s was a very important city throughout English history. At one time the capital of England.
Here is a photo of our historical docks. (My own photo)


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 2, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> What do you think saveliberty , is this accurate?



Alas even cats cannot move mountains.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 2, 2019)

Does everybody here text? I think I have most of it figured out, but in the beginning it often goes like this:


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 2, 2019)

AquaAthena said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Did anyone else get nothing more than I am getting a new computer?  Who dips their books in chrome anyways?  [waves at AquaAthena]


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 2, 2019)

word


Roy Batty said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...



Well I have studied, read about, taught Roman Empire history for a lot of years, but in all that time I never knew about Ceastre or that the 'chester' or other derivatives mean the town was once that.

Thanks.

You never know what you might learn in the Coffee Shop.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 2, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Well...finally some news from my GI doc! My appt for the "both ends rotor rootered" will be December 5th. Now maybe I can find out for positive if I got a false positive of colon cancer....or.....I have it and can then decide what to do about it.



Eat a lot of M&Ms before the test.  Give them something to look at.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 2, 2019)

AquaAthena said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Are you sure your Logitech speakers won't work with Windows 10?  Hombre and I both have Logitech speakers--probably less expensive ones than you have--and they made the transition just fine when we upgraded and then again when we replaced our old desk top computers with new ones.  Not buying new speakers until these die and they give no indication they are anywhere close.


----------



## sparky (Dec 2, 2019)

i'm learning all sorts of newer music, which is 80's and up for me

~S~


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 2, 2019)

sparky said:


> i'm learning all sorts of newer music, which is 80's and up for me
> 
> ~S~



Welcome to the Coffee Shop sparky. I believe this is your first visit here and we're happy you found us. Please read over the OP to know what we're all about in here and keep on joining right in.

Hombre and my quite extensive music cd collection has very little in it newer than the 1980's. We prefer the time of beautiful and creative melodies, strong lyrics, song styling instead of lots of noise and vocal acrobatics.

We prefer mostly 20th Century movies for the same reason: strong story lines, character development, great acting instead of disjointed plots, characters you can't identify with, gratuitous violence and sex, profanity dominated dialogue, and dramatic special effects that dominate most movies now.

Oh, and first timers to the Coffee Shop receive a complimentary beverage:


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 2, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> word
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> ...


I’m a wealth of information about Roman,  Anglo Saxon, viking history.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 2, 2019)

Ok... is there  any Harry Potter fans here, can you tell me where this is?




It’s famous and it’s in my town.
(Another of my photos)



And another.


----------



## sparky (Dec 2, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Welcome to the Coffee Shop sparky. I believe this is your first visit here and we're happy you found us



Thank you for such _refreshing_ cordiality Fox...



Foxfyre said:


> Please read over the OP to know what we're all about in here and keep on joining right in



10-4....



Foxfyre said:


> We prefer the time of beautiful and creative melodies, strong lyrics, song styling instead of lots of noise and vocal acrobatics



I'm an _'oldies' _fan , and would heartily agree with you here 

Yet i've also conceded to what _'sells' _to younger crowds , and as such play a lot of what i would not normal like or listen to

It's a semi-retirement gig for me , i can still do 3 sets w/two naps.....






Foxfyre said:


> Oh, and first timers to the Coffee Shop receive a complimentary beverage:



cheers!

~S~


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 2, 2019)

sparky said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the Coffee Shop sparky. I believe this is your first visit here and we're happy you found us
> ...


Welcome to the coffee shop Sparky, seems you’ll fit in quite nicely here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 2, 2019)

sparky said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the Coffee Shop sparky. I believe this is your first visit here and we're happy you found us
> ...



And just for our enjoyment sparky, what general part of the world do you hail from?

Example:  Roy is in southwest England
Dajjal southeast England
Peach is in Arizona
Saveliberty  Michigan
AquaAthena Oregon
Gallantwarrior Alaska
Mindful I'm not entirely certain but somewhere in western Europe; not the UK
Sbiker Moscow Russia
Ridgerunner Hawaii
007 Wisconsin
SFC Ollie and NosmoKing Ohio
Montrovant Georgia
BigBlackDog Illinois
Hossfly & Beautress Texas
Gracie, Boedicca, Lumpy all in California
WelfareQueen, Sherry, Seagal Florida
Ernie and Kat Alabama
Ringel and Foxfyre New Mexico
JustAnotherNut (JAN) oh geez - Washington state?

Those are some who have been active the last 30 days or so and I know I have forgotten some who are near and dear to us all and didn't show up in my ever more faulty instant recall. Well over 400 folks have posted here at least once.  I'll apologize profusely when one of the current regulars pops back into my head or calls me out.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 2, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> JustAnotherNut (JAN) oh geez - Washington state?



Yep, right on target...….even got the webbed toes to prove it.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 2, 2019)

Not sure if I mentioned it before, but last month one of the hens went broody....and yesterday was day 21, though sometimes it can take a few days to finish hatching. Anyway, as of today there are 2 baby chicks...one is peeking thru Mama's neck feathers and the other is turned away but visible.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 2, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > And so starts my day.  The pard made It downstairs.  I've a fresh pot of coffee on and started the power.  Now he's beating the shit out of the remote control because it isn't working correctly, according to him.  It most likely needs batteries but that won't stop him from smacking it to pieces.  Yes, whenever he is conscious, he grabs that remote and cycles through the channels, regardless of whether I am watching something or not.  He would just never, ever think of asking if I'm watching something.  He really needs to go back home to his place.
> ...


In my house, I am the tech guru.  My partner is one of those technological Cro-Magnon creatures.  The remote is probably the closest he comes to having control over anything.  He's been trying to bully me into doing some on line applications for him because he is incapable of doing so.  I will, tomorrow.  Of course, part of his passive-aggressive control script is to threaten to go to another friend to get his wishes fulfilled.  I seriously doubt Dave will comply.  He used to be the brawn to my brains in the partnership but since his stroke in July, I am both brains and brawn.  He's pretty much useless, as it stands now.  I have to be more time conscious and disciplined to cover everything.  I'll get there eventually.
You are fortunate to have someone who balances your skills.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 2, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


I'm guessing I'm one of the rare European descendants with this mutation.  I am happy about it, though.  So many people I know have had problems with their wisdom teeth.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 2, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Not sure if I mentioned it before, but last month one of the hens went broody....and yesterday was day 21, though sometimes it can take a few days to finish hatching. Anyway, as of today there are 2 baby chicks...one is peeking thru Mama's neck feathers and the other is turned away but visible.
> 
> View attachment 292898


What breed chicken do you prefer?  I've been considering Chanticleers when I finally establish a flock.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 2, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Yeah, #2 had to get his pulled from having trouble with pain & infection. Haven't heard any complaints from #3 yet. 


#1 and the ex had theirs come in sideways.....pointing out to the side instead of down


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 2, 2019)

I managed to get the green spruce dug out of the ice/snow and stacked up.  It will become next year's firewood.  I love the smell of fresh spruce.  Lots of heavy lifting.  Tomorrow, I am going to get another load of hay.  I think I'll leave it on the truck and tarp it.  
One of my older goats is doing poorly.  It is the time of year when older animals will die.  The other time of year they'll pass is in the Spring, after they have made it through Winter. All the other critters are doing well.  It's been warmer than usual but that means their houses and pens are still wet.  I am surprised how well free range fowl (chickens and turkeys) do up here in the winter.  They like to scratch, though.  That means that any space under cover and free of snow becomes a dust bath for them.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 2, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure if I mentioned it before, but last month one of the hens went broody....and yesterday was day 21, though sometimes it can take a few days to finish hatching. Anyway, as of today there are 2 baby chicks...one is peeking thru Mama's neck feathers and the other is turned away but visible.
> ...



I like Orpingtons cause they fit well with my plan...…..decent layers, often double yolks (though this group hasn't yet), docile temperament (except when brooding), notorious for brooding and good mama's, and good size for the table. Also, once they're about 6 or 8 months old, they're too fat in the butt to get over the fence to the neighbors yard 
Before that, I only have to clip their wings once, maybe twice.  
Except my current rooster is a Red/Blue Laced Wyandotte. This Mama is one of his daughters. 

Chanticleers would probably be a great flock for you in Alaska being so cold hardy.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 3, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> Ok... is there  any Harry Potter fans here, can you tell me where this is?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have only seen the first Harry Potter movie, but am intrigued by that particular genre. Don't remember that hallway in it.  Later movie?  And no, I don't know where that is.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 3, 2019)

Oh I just thought of Oddball who supplies our Saturday morning cartoons.  He's in Utah.

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
Seagal and Mr. Seagal.
Beautress for wellness
Kat for wellness
Mindful and her shoulder for healing
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Peach's Mr. P for wellness and successful surgery and comfort/peace for Peach.
Ringel and Ms Ringel - comfort, wellness, solutions for both.
Extra prayers/positive vibes for gallantwarrior dealing with his own health issues as well as a terribly difficult situation with Rod and increased responsibilities.
Gracie for wellness and good solutions.
Did we miss anybody? Jog my memory please.

And we leave a light on so that those who have been away can find their way back.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 3, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > i'm learning all sorts of newer music, which is 80's and up for me
> ...



*Insert obligatory "You just have to find the right music!" comment*


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 3, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > sparky said:
> ...



That too, though I rarely am not conscious so much of what music is in the background with some exceptions.

The opening scene of "My Cousin Vinny", the theme songs to "Out of Africa", "The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly", "Star Wars", "Titanic", "Beverly Hills Cop", to name just a few, are indelibly identified with the films.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 3, 2019)

Speaking of "The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly" and in honor of our new British Coffee Shopper, I would like to offer one of my favorite British groups, the Ukelele Orchestra, performing that particular theme song:


They are brilliantly funny, but this is actually brilliantly done and very good music to boot.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 3, 2019)

Typical event in my West Country town... a sudden need for northern soul dancing


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 3, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Hi there.
Nah ! I was born in south London, and have a typical British accent..


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 3, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


South London accent = estuary accent


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 3, 2019)

The 12 foot tumbleweed snowman is up on I-40 in Albuquerque again this year. They put him in a really bare, isolated spot so there's no danger if somebody pitches a match into him. But he's kinda special for as long as he lasts.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 3, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


My first consideration is cold hardy birds.  I also like the idea of a good multi-purpose bird.  And, Chanticleers are a heritage breed, too.  I have looked at Buff Orpingtons and other birds with feathered feet, thinking they would be better in the cold.  But then I discovered that feathered feet often cause problems because they accumulate ice and snow.  My original birds were Rhode Island reds and Gold Laced Wyandottes.  Until I can establish facilities to keep them separate, I will refrain from establishing a flock of Chanticleers.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 4, 2019)

I am sitting on Folly Beach SC with the wife. Made it home. There was stuff we wanted to see and do today..... But we're still on the beach..


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 4, 2019)

Girl walked by in full wintery getup....must be a local.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 4, 2019)

Beaches are nice...


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 4, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Beaches are nice...


Timing of vacation is almost perfect. Couple winter storms rolled thru end of last week, work is a.mess, by time I get back it should all be cleaned up,,,,,winning


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 4, 2019)

Just got buzzed by big AIR FORCE transport out of Charleston AP.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 4, 2019)

It’s was a nightmare driving back home from work, the sun goes down at 4:15pm 
Fog and ice on the roads, i noticed black ice this morning. 25 miles of roads like this


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 4, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> It’s was a nightmare driving back home from work, the sun goes down at 4:15pm
> Fog and ice on the roads, i noticed black ice this morning. 25 miles of roads like this



Not fun.  USMB really needs to give us a sympathy/prayers button and also a WOW button.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 4, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > It’s was a nightmare driving back home from work, the sun goes down at 4:15pm
> ...



My wife text me to say she has booked the Joshua v Ruiz  heavy weight championship fight on pay per view.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 4, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...



Hombre (my hubby) would love that.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 4, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


A rather nice Indian restaurant down the road ( (1/2 mile) will deliver me a couple of curries, sundries, rice,and Popadoms about 8ish, the main fight starts at 9pm here.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 4, 2019)

I’ll have a Balti Murgh probably. (Murgh=Chicken)


----------



## sparky (Dec 4, 2019)

4 pigs.... 7-14-2019--12-3-2019  ....862 lbs hang weight....maybe  a few sacks of finish feed....all restaurant /supermarket waste.   ~S~


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 4, 2019)

Curry huh... What a quinky dink... I am fixing a Shrimp Curry Stew as I type... I am not going to watch a fight, but I could scrap with my ex when she gets home...


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 4, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> It’s was a nightmare driving back home from work, the sun goes down at 4:15pm
> Fog and ice on the roads, i noticed black ice this morning. 25 miles of roads like this


YIKES!!!!!!  Black ice is something I have had bad memories with. I thought I was being careful, but....NOT! Down with a bang that hurt and was black and blue for days. The taller a woman is the chances of them breaking something if they fall as our center of gravity is higher than the average woman's which is 5'4". I am 5'7" but because I am slender my chances of breaking something increase even more so. Need more fat but like fashion and health too much to eat those foods I love. Which is why I love to read Ringel05's, Foxfyre's and others' recipes they put up here. They cook the way I used to.    lol


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 4, 2019)

sparky said:


> 4 pigs.... 7-14-2019--12-3-2019  ....862 lbs hang weight....maybe  a few sacks of finish feed....all restaurant /supermarket waste.   ~S~


Foxfyre is right! We Do need a WOW button here. lol


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 4, 2019)

AquaAthena said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > It’s was a nightmare driving back home from work, the sun goes down at 4:15pm
> ...


I gotta tell you, I make the best Mexican chilli con carne in the Uk ... I’m not kidding.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 4, 2019)

AquaAthena said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > 4 pigs.... 7-14-2019--12-3-2019  ....862 lbs hang weight....maybe  a few sacks of finish feed....all restaurant /supermarket waste.   ~S~
> ...


I’m just wondering how my bitch top dog would react to us keeping pigs


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 4, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 292975


Another aww winner, Dajjal. Thanks so much. Your pictures are good for my heart and spirit. Seriously, and for a long time now, my good bud with the perfect touchingly sweet  Avatar.


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 4, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...





Roy Batty said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > sparky said:
> ...


Another "YIKES" for you, Roy! What a hearty-looking specimen. Would not EVEN want to tangle with that beaut!


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 4, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...


Stop! You're killing me. I love that hearty stuff!


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 4, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Curry huh... What a quinky dink... I am fixing a Shrimp Curry Stew as I type... I am not going to watch a fight, but I could scrap with my ex when she gets home...


That looks succulent Ridgerunner. Looks similar to something I have had marinating in the fridge for two days. Boneless, skinless, chicken breasts in Teriyaki sauce. I love it baked that way.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 4, 2019)

AquaAthena said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Curry huh... What a quinky dink... I am fixing a Shrimp Curry Stew as I type... I am not going to watch a fight, but I could scrap with my ex when she gets home...
> ...



Thank You ma'am, but this is a stock photo off the interweb… Shrimp, Tators, onion, celery, carrots, curry paste, tomato paste, Hawaiian salt so mine looks a little different... Serve over rice... Just like taking a really good sleeping pill...


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 4, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Speaking of "The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly" and in honor of our new British Coffee Shopper, I would like to offer one of my favorite British groups, the Ukelele Orchestra, performing that particular theme song:
> 
> 
> They are brilliantly funny, but this is actually brilliantly done and very good music to boot.


That was beyond appealing. I would buy tickets to see them perform. How talented they are. What fun they must have when performing.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 4, 2019)

AquaAthena said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


She’s the perfect house dog, nothing would harm the wifey with her guarding the house, my furry boy is the sleeping giant, only when the bitch is threatened does he put his arse kicking teeth in.

this is Mr B


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 4, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...



Beautiful stocky animals.  What breed are they?


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 4, 2019)

AquaAthena said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


These are pedigree Staffordshire bull terriers.


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 4, 2019)

Ah!

The Staffordshire Bull Terrier is a British breed of short-haired terrier of medium size. It originated in the city of Birmingham and in the Black Country of Staffordshire from cross-breeding between the Bulldog and the Black and Tan Terrier. Wikipedia

Hypoallergenic: No
Life expectancy: 12 – 14 years
Colors: Black, White, Brindle, Fawn, Brindle & White, Black & White, Blue, Fawn & White, Red & White, Red, Blue & White
Temperament: Fearless, Reliable, Intelligent, Affectionate, Bold, Loyal, Courageous

You and your wife have great taste in everything, Roy. You value quality and loyalty.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 4, 2019)

Mr B absolutely loves us, I suppose he loves the wife more cos she’s with him all day and she feeds him. But he acknowledges I am the top banana in the house.


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 4, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> Mr B absolutely loves us, I suppose he loves the wife more cos she’s with him all day and she feeds him. But he acknowledges I am the top banana in the house.


Aww...what a charmer. Thanks for the pic of really great dogs.


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 5, 2019)

AquaAthena said:


> Ah!
> 
> The Staffordshire Bull Terrier is a British breed of short-haired terrier of medium size. It originated in the city of Birmingham and in the Black Country of Staffordshire from cross-breeding between the Bulldog and the Black and Tan Terrier. Wikipedia
> 
> ...



Staffies are the result of breeding Bull mastiffs with Terriers.






Bull mastiff ^^^
Mr B although a softy can look after himself when given no other choice. He would be the only dog out of the 2 of my dogs I’d allow to play with my grandchildren under my supervision.

Mr B as a puppy 



image post host


----------



## sparky (Dec 5, 2019)

That *^^^ *is why i carry a bag of biscuits in my work truck Roy......~S~


----------



## Gracie (Dec 5, 2019)

Well...it's almost 2:30 and I am still awake. In 3 hours...off I go to the hospital to have the endoscopy and colonoscopy. Whoopee. I will NOT do this again. This is the 3rd time..and final time. Starving, can't sleep because they won't allow me to take my meds..pain pill for the RA I deal with all damn day and take ONE at night just to sleep painfree; no ropinerole for my restless legs so they are keeping me from sleeping too; shitting clear water now but still making me run to the bathroom. This SUCKS.
I am to be there at 6am. Procedure will take place around 7:30.

I've walked up and down the alley in my robe just to try to ease my damn legs. I try not to think of food at all. I haven't eaten a solid meal since Wednesday at 5pm. All day Wednesday, it was broth soup, hot tea, water, one bowl of lime jello...and that horrible stuff they make you drink. I'm too old for this shit.

Now I am trying to pass the time until my phone charges up so I can sit there and be zombie playing a damn game since I can't do anything else. Oh, and they said NO SMOKING. I told them to kiss my ass. I'm having my cig whenever I fucking feel like it even up to the time I walk in the hospital waiting room. And I will. Fuck this shit. Did I tell you I will NEVER do this again? Ever. NEVER.

Fuck.


----------



## sparky (Dec 5, 2019)

fwiw, a _friendly _word of advice Gracie.....it's the _informed_ patient that makes out best

good luck

~S~


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 5, 2019)

Good luck Gracie.  I’ll think good thoughts for you all day.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 5, 2019)

Gracie. I know what a colonoscopy is. 

But an endoscopy?


----------



## Mindful (Dec 5, 2019)

Let's have some grammatical fun:

Bear vs. Bare—What’s the Difference?


----------



## Gracie (Dec 5, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Gracie. I know what a colonoscopy is.
> 
> But an endoscopy?


Down my throat and up my ass. In about 40 minutes, give or take.Depends on how fast they are there. I'm READY. Wanna get it over with. Nurse called and asked if I had a written document stating my desires "in case" and I said "you mean if I flatline? No paper..it burned up in the Paradise fire, but I will state it loud and clear once I am on that table in that room. Simply put..DNR! And if they do, I will be PISSED if they jerk me back".


----------



## Gracie (Dec 5, 2019)

I'm sooooooooooooooooooooo hungry!!!


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 5, 2019)

Day 2 of soaking up essential nutients on the beach. Doesn't look like we are going to do any sightseeing. Today I have an unlimited capacity to feel your pain at work. Anyone having bad day there feel free to post here and I will ameliorate the situation. . You may begin while I go fetch another beverage.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 5, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie. I know what a colonoscopy is.
> ...



Do they play classical music while they are doing it?


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 5, 2019)

After dinner tonight the wife handed me the mail. One of the letters was  from my employers, in it was a letter confirming booking on a 5 day course they would like me to attend in the latter part of January in the new year.
My original certification ran out last October and I was hoping I’d not be asked to do the 3 year certificate course again.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 5, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Well...it's almost 2:30 and I am still awake. In 3 hours...off I go to the hospital to have the endoscopy and colonoscopy. Whoopee. I will NOT do this again. This is the 3rd time..and final time. Starving, can't sleep because they won't allow me to take my meds..pain pill for the RA I deal with all damn day and take ONE at night just to sleep painfree; no ropinerole for my restless legs so they are keeping me from sleeping too; shitting clear water now but still making me run to the bathroom. This SUCKS.
> I am to be there at 6am. Procedure will take place around 7:30.
> 
> I've walked up and down the alley in my robe just to try to ease my damn legs. I try not to think of food at all. I haven't eaten a solid meal since Wednesday at 5pm. All day Wednesday, it was broth soup, hot tea, water, one bowl of lime jello...and that horrible stuff they make you drink. I'm too old for this shit.
> ...



Come on Gracie. Tell us how you REALLY feel.   But after having both procedures done (at the same time) a couple of months ago, I can really REALLY sympathize. I presume that it is all over now and you've had breakfast and possibly are getting some sleep.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 5, 2019)

AquaAthena said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > It’s was a nightmare driving back home from work, the sun goes down at 4:15pm
> ...



Actually my kitchen is something of a science lab, AA, as I cook for people who are diabetics, have IBS, are super picky about their food, are allergic to everything under the sun, and those dealing with cholesterol, triglycerides, heart health, weight challenges, etc. And my challenge (and joy) is to be able to prepare healthy meals that taste really good.  But I do cook healthy as much as possible.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 5, 2019)

I’ve spent time in hospital, various broken bones and procedures, I’ll not bore with details, but I have one thing to say about hospital food. Eat it up... order large portions...offer to eat the other patients food if they don’t want it... I’m not a shy person. The reason I say eat it all is the last time you are fed is 6pm. It’s a long weight for breakfast at 8am.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 5, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Well...it's almost 2:30 and I am still awake. In 3 hours...off I go to the hospital to have the endoscopy and colonoscopy. Whoopee. I will NOT do this again. This is the 3rd time..and final time. Starving, can't sleep because they won't allow me to take my meds..pain pill for the RA I deal with all damn day and take ONE at night just to sleep painfree; no ropinerole for my restless legs so they are keeping me from sleeping too; shitting clear water now but still making me run to the bathroom. This SUCKS.
> ...


My throat is KILLING me. OMG...last endoscopy, it was just a mild irritating feel. THIS one is horrible. He said it was from shoving the breathing tube in there along with the probe. Well isn't that nice? NOT. It HURTS. Flat out raw. Yuck!
No breakfast. Can't swallow anything past that lake of fire called a throat. I did slide down in itty bitty pieces a poached egg.

Blood pressure was 213/86 and the nurses were having a cow about it. I said thats normal for me and of course it would be that high STARVING TO DEATH and SITTING ON A TOILET and NO SLEEP FOR 24 hours. DUH!!!! Its called STRESS. Oy!!!!

Anyway....I'm alive, home and now await results.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 5, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Neither procedure should hurt. I had zero after affects of either procedure. Sorry that wasn't the case with you.  Bummer.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 5, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> I’ve spent time in hospital, various broken bones and procedures, I’ll not bore with details, but I have one thing to say about hospital food. Eat it up... order large portions...offer to eat the other patients food if they don’t want it... I’m not a shy person. The reason I say eat it all is the last time you are fed is 6pm. It’s a long weight for breakfast at 8am.



Like Roy said, the details are boring so I will keep them to myself... Anyway I was in the hospital 20 years ago hooked up to liquid banana's recuperating from what was the worst case of influenza I ever experienced... I was better and I was Hungry and it was 2300 hours... They had all ready caught me smoking in the crapper and took my cigarettes away from me and put me on double secret probation...  Well they finally went and got me some phreaking jello…  I don't have anything against jello but it is not my goto to kill a hunger pain... At 0130 I had taken all I could and told them I was leaving... Nurse Ratched said I wasn't...
Well my wife had taken me to the emergency room when I was admitted that evening so I had no transportation... I couldn't call her cause she would have laughed at me and told me to go to sleep... My Son was going to College in the town we lived in so I called the Frat House and told him to drag his ass out to the hospital and pick me up... All I had on was sweats when I went to the ER, so I slipped into them and walked out to the Nurses Station and negotiated with the old battleax…  She said I couldn't leave without Dr's permission...  So I said call him and give me my damn cigarettes...    Doc says let him go home... She didn't know we were buds and belonged to the local NRA chapter together...
Well my Son showed up and we took off to go home and I didn't have my keys and I didn't want to wake up my wife and Jake didn't have his house key either... Had to wake up my daughter and she opened the door. Went straight to the icebox and there was a couple of cold hamburgers that I eat and smoked some more Camels and went to bed... Wife was pissed... Daughter was pissed... Son was pissed...
Life was good...


----------



## Gracie (Dec 5, 2019)

Last time I had this done..no pain afterwards. Light  scratchy feeling in my throat but not this horrendous awful scraping I get every time i just swallow air. This is fucking horrible. What the hell did he do to me???


----------



## Gracie (Dec 5, 2019)

His office was closed but the answering service patched me thru to Doc. He said I have scar tissue in my throat and esophogus from the acid reflux I suffer from and my throat is narrower than  usual due to those scar tissues. He gave me some recommendations to soothe it until it can heal itself after him taking some scrapings for tests. I said the lower part of me was fine..but I can't even swallow a pill now. So MrG is going to go to pharmacy and get some of that throat numbing stuff.


----------



## White 6 (Dec 5, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


At my 65 yr physical, my horse told me I could crap in a box and send it in. Worked for me!


----------



## beautress (Dec 5, 2019)

Gracie said:


> I'm sooooooooooooooooooooo hungry!!!


Got her late, Gracie. Hope all went well and that you'll be feeling better soon.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 6, 2019)

Did your house shake last night, Roy?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 6, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> It’s was a nightmare driving back home from work, the sun goes down at 4:15pm
> Fog and ice on the roads, i noticed black ice this morning. 25 miles of roads like this


Sounds like us, sunset about the same, our time.  London is about 10 degrees south of our latitude.  By five pm it's usually pitch black out and chores have to be done using a headlamp.  Roads are pretty treacherous, too.  We had a pretty decent snowfall the last few days and they are slow to clear the roads in some places.  Black ice is the worst and the bane of many drivers who end up in the ditches.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 6, 2019)

We finish at 1pm on Fridays just 5-1/2 hours.
37.5 hour week on this contract. The builders are part of the considerate contractors association. That means they try not to make noise for the community as much as possible 
It’s complete rubbish. When all the  contractors  get behind they’ll be working as many hours as the day let’s them.
However! After Xmas I should be on a different contract working as many hours as I please.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 6, 2019)

The contract is in the wye valley, I drive over the river twice a day.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 6, 2019)

White 6 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Gracie had what was apparently a false positive test for colon cancer though and she is a cancer survivor, so it was essential she had the procedure. I'm now at the age where I won't be required to have any more unless some sort of symptoms develop that warrant it.

But welcome to the Coffee Shop and USMB White 6.  Please read over the opening post to see what we're all about in here and keep joining right in.

First timers receive a complimentary beverage:


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 6, 2019)

Gracie said:


> His office was closed but the answering service patched me thru to Doc. He said I have scar tissue in my throat and esophogus from the acid reflux I suffer from and my throat is narrower than  usual due to those scar tissues. He gave me some recommendations to soothe it until it can heal itself after him taking some scrapings for tests. I said the lower part of me was fine..but I can't even swallow a pill now. So MrG is going to go to pharmacy and get some of that throat numbing stuff.



But getting a clean bill a health for the lower part is a blessing. So sorry you're have really ugly after effects though. I hope the throat numbing stuff helps.  And bah humbug to the doctor who didn't advise you of those probable after affects and instruct you how to deal with it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 6, 2019)

So this is why we just use gift bags or have Amazon wrap them these days:


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 6, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > His office was closed but the answering service patched me thru to Doc. He said I have scar tissue in my throat and esophogus from the acid reflux I suffer from and my throat is narrower than  usual due to those scar tissues. He gave me some recommendations to soothe it until it can heal itself after him taking some scrapings for tests. I said the lower part of me was fine..but I can't even swallow a pill now. So MrG is going to go to pharmacy and get some of that throat numbing stuff.
> ...


I’m gonna send Gracie some fish and chips with a buttered bread roll.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 6, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Hopefully she would be able to swallow it by the time it gets there.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 6, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Simple! Gracie can just dial out to get some when she feels better. (They deliver)
https://www.just-eat.co.uk/restaurants-orford-plaice-norwich/menu
The fish and chips from Orford plaice melts in your mouth.
I treated myself to a plateful every Thursday night when I was working in Norwich.


----------



## White 6 (Dec 6, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Had a link to Clean Debate Zone on my browser opening screen for a long time.  Thought I might do more than watch and read.  Good luck to Gracy.  My wife is a cancer survivor.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 6, 2019)

Well....throat is still awful and I can barely swallow. Been sleeping alot. Throat numbing stuff is ok I guess...but it seems like it is not as tender as it was yesterday. Maybe by tomorrow I can eat. Still hungry but not enough to put more torture on swallowing. 

Thanks for the well wishes, folks. I should get results by monday. If not, I will call doc and ask him what the rsults are. Regardless of his findings, I will NOT do this again. Upper OR lower. 

I will check in again later if I feel better. Sleeping, I don't have to swallow. So...I'm off to bed. Again.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 6, 2019)

Wondering about peach174  and Mr. P.  Wasn't his surgery scheduled about now?  So hope all is well with them both.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 6, 2019)

The wife insists I have a couple of hours in bed resting when I get home on a Friday, usually my staffy bitch comes to bed with me and lays on top at the foot  of the bed well away from me.
Beef stew and dumplings, thickly cut bread and a glass of cider for dinner tonight, I always wash the dishes and tidy up for my wife, I always did this for my mother too.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 6, 2019)

Hi all.  The wife had her first round of this chemo yesterday which meant six hours at the cancer center most of which was waiting.  First blood draw then an hour later meeting with the doc to make sure all was good to start the chemo and discuss possible side effects and precautions then an hour later for the infusion, waiting for the drug to be mixed then an hour administering it via infusion pump.  When we left at 6PM she decided she wanted Dominos Pizza after we got home.  We quickly decided that was a mistake and will never do that again, back to Dion's.........  Their pizza is a thousand times better. 
The chemo is Doxorubicin commonly referred to as the Red Devil, she can have eight cycles only over a lifetime, it's that toxic.  Part of what the doc covered was dealing with bodily fluids for the first 48 hours after the drug being administered. Close the toilet lid when flushing and flush twice, handle any possible cleanup with rubber gloves and if she sweats profusely wash all affected clothing and bedding separately in hot water.  Barring any possible new trials that might pop up this is the last treatment they have available.
In the meantime I'm starting to convert over to all natural, organic foods and no hormone, grass feed meats, eggs and poultry, something I should have done a year ago.
That's all for now.  Hope all of you are doing well.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 7, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Hi all.  The wife had her first round of this chemo yesterday which meant six hours at the cancer center most of which was waiting.  First blood draw then an hour later meeting with the doc to make sure all was good to start the chemo and discuss possible side effects and precautions then an hour later for the infusion, waiting for the drug to be mixed then an hour administering it via infusion pump.  When we left at 6PM she decided she wanted Dominos Pizza after we got home.  We quickly decided that was a mistake and will never do that again, back to Dion's.........  Their pizza is a thousand times better.
> The chemo is Doxorubicin commonly referred to as the Red Devil, she can have eight cycles only over a lifetime, it's that toxic.  Part of what the doc covered was dealing with bodily fluids for the first 48 hours after the drug being administered. Close the toilet lid when flushing and flush twice, handle any possible cleanup with rubber gloves and if she sweats profusely wash all affected clothing and bedding separately in hot water.  Barring any possible new trials that might pop up this is the last treatment they have available.
> In the meantime I'm starting to convert over to all natural, organic foods and no hormone, grass feed meats, eggs and poultry, something I should have done a year ago.
> That's all for now.  Hope all of you are doing well.



Fingers crossed the chemo is effective this time around.


----------



## Oddball (Dec 7, 2019)

Saturday morning!

7 December...No cartoon today.


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 7, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Hi all.  The wife had her first round of this chemo yesterday which meant six hours at the cancer center most of which was waiting.  First blood draw then an hour later meeting with the doc to make sure all was good to start the chemo and discuss possible side effects and precautions then an hour later for the infusion, waiting for the drug to be mixed then an hour administering it via infusion pump.  When we left at 6PM she decided she wanted Dominos Pizza after we got home.  We quickly decided that was a mistake and will never do that again, back to Dion's.........  Their pizza is a thousand times better.
> The chemo is Doxorubicin commonly referred to as the Red Devil, she can have eight cycles only over a lifetime, it's that toxic.  Part of what the doc covered was dealing with bodily fluids for the first 48 hours after the drug being administered. Close the toilet lid when flushing and flush twice, handle any possible cleanup with rubber gloves and if she sweats profusely wash all affected clothing and bedding separately in hot water.  Barring any possible new trials that might pop up this is the last treatment they have available.
> In the meantime I'm starting to convert over to all natural, organic foods and no hormone, grass feed meats, eggs and poultry, something I should have done a year ago.
> That's all for now.  Hope all of you are doing well.


Whoa, Ringle05, I had no idea your wife was having serious health problems. It's what I get for not being here every day. I miss things. But, THIS!!!!  This is REALLY serious and I will be adding Ms. R. to my very own prayer list every night. Please tell her she is on the mind of those who care for you and for her.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 7, 2019)

That time of year. Spent last night having dinner and spending money at the Butler Institute of American Art. Last night was the preview show for their annual Christmas Arts and Crafts show. Over 75 vendors and last night was by invitation only. They will be open to the public today and tomorrow. Anyway my good friend Maureen was once again my dinner date. Loads of fun.


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 7, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Well....throat is still awful and I can barely swallow. Been sleeping alot. Throat numbing stuff is ok I guess...but it seems like it is not as tender as it was yesterday. Maybe by tomorrow I can eat. Still hungry but not enough to put more torture on swallowing.
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes, folks. I should get results by monday. If not, I will call doc and ask him what the rsults are. Regardless of his findings, I will NOT do this again. Upper OR lower.
> 
> I will check in again later if I feel better. Sleeping, I don't have to swallow. So...I'm off to bed. Again.


Gracie, I'm glad the worst part of those procedures are behind you and tests come back with positive results to give you some peace of mind. I so empathize with your ordeal I have been reading this AM.


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 7, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> The wife insists I have a couple of hours in bed resting when I get home on a Friday, usually my staffy bitch comes to bed with me and lays on top at the foot  of the bed well away from me.
> Beef stew and dumplings, thickly cut bread and a glass of cider for dinner tonight, I always wash the dishes and tidy up for my wife, I always did this for my mother too.


I have noticed and experienced more than once a man who loves his mother and treats her well _and _loves dogs _can_ make for a healthy partner choice in real life. A man who hates or resents his mother is a man to avoid if one is looking for love. Or at the very least wait about two years before any commitment if that is what one is seeking. And yes, I know there are exceptions to my experiences. Roy sounds like a grateful person. Gratitude is something I try to count the reasons for every day. It keeps me in a happier state of mind.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 7, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Hi all.  The wife had her first round of this chemo yesterday which meant six hours at the cancer center most of which was waiting.  First blood draw then an hour later meeting with the doc to make sure all was good to start the chemo and discuss possible side effects and precautions then an hour later for the infusion, waiting for the drug to be mixed then an hour administering it via infusion pump.  When we left at 6PM she decided she wanted Dominos Pizza after we got home.  We quickly decided that was a mistake and will never do that again, back to Dion's.........  Their pizza is a thousand times better.
> The chemo is Doxorubicin commonly referred to as the Red Devil, she can have eight cycles only over a lifetime, it's that toxic.  Part of what the doc covered was dealing with bodily fluids for the first 48 hours after the drug being administered. Close the toilet lid when flushing and flush twice, handle any possible cleanup with rubber gloves and if she sweats profusely wash all affected clothing and bedding separately in hot water.  Barring any possible new trials that might pop up this is the last treatment they have available.
> In the meantime I'm starting to convert over to all natural, organic foods and no hormone, grass feed meats, eggs and poultry, something I should have done a year ago.
> That's all for now.  Hope all of you are doing well.


Have you checked to see if there's anything promising in trials? Don't forget they can't deny that to you anymore.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 7, 2019)

Manonthestreet said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all.  The wife had her first round of this chemo yesterday which meant six hours at the cancer center most of which was waiting.  First blood draw then an hour later meeting with the doc to make sure all was good to start the chemo and discuss possible side effects and precautions then an hour later for the infusion, waiting for the drug to be mixed then an hour administering it via infusion pump.  When we left at 6PM she decided she wanted Dominos Pizza after we got home.  We quickly decided that was a mistake and will never do that again, back to Dion's.........  Their pizza is a thousand times better.
> ...


She's on waiting lists for new studies, so far there are not that match her cancer profile but we and the medical team keep checking.  MD Anderson in Houston has a Sarcoma Center, I think it's the only one in the nation, we're in constant contact with them and they with us and our medical team.  So far nothing yet.  The problem is the type of cancer she has, the rarest of the rare cancers, Leiomyosarcoma and not completely understood at least not to the degree carcinomas are understood and treatable.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 7, 2019)

One of our coffee shop members insisted I show more of my pictures.
We live in Mercia, an old Anglo Saxon territory called Hwicce, it was very important it is situated near the River Severn in England, in fact the river meanders through it.
The Romans gave the area firstly to retired Roman soldiers who made it a Ceastre, a fortified town. Then the Anglo Saxons took over administration.
The building of our huge Norman cathedral ensured the city as a prominent religious centre.



Our cathedral

An Anglo Saxon burial reenactment of a ship bringing the body up the river in a viking ship.




Anglo Saxons 


image uploading


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 7, 2019)

Ok it’s 6:36 pm the wife has despatched me to the local Indian restaurant for a takeaway, I won money on the lottery again so I’m treating her and myself. We have the sky boxing championship on tv this meal will be eaten before the main fight.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 7, 2019)

Well...since THursday, I have lost 5 lbs. That's a plus. I also bought some nicoderm patches. Sunday is the beginning of my quit day. Can't smoke due to sore throat that is still painful and the withdrawals suck, so...I'll get my nicotine via the patch, then wean down to nada. I hope.
Trying to think of something I can do with my hands during the cessation. Don't wanna paint. Might tinker around with beading once I feel better IF i can handle holding tiny beads.
So far, nether region is functioning normally. Upper region, painful. Been kinda quiet and will probably stay that way awhile. Just too tired to get involved in chitchatting, and prefer to be in bed asleep.

Love you guys. Will pop back in when I start feeling more normal, and when I get results, I will holler.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 7, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> One of our coffee shop members insisted I show more of my pictures.
> We live in Mercia, an old Anglo Saxon territory called Hwicce, it was very important it is situated near the River Severn in England, in fact the river meanders through it.
> The Romans gave the area firstly to retired Roman soldiers who made it a Ceastre, a fortified town. Then the Anglo Saxons took over administration.
> The building of our huge Norman cathedral ensured the city as a prominent religious centre.
> ...


Well, not long ago I wouldn't have known diddly squat about mercia but I do now that I have watched the tv show Vikings.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 7, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Hi all.  The wife had her first round of this chemo yesterday which meant six hours at the cancer center most of which was waiting.  First blood draw then an hour later meeting with the doc to make sure all was good to start the chemo and discuss possible side effects and precautions then an hour later for the infusion, waiting for the drug to be mixed then an hour administering it via infusion pump.  When we left at 6PM she decided she wanted Dominos Pizza after we got home.  We quickly decided that was a mistake and will never do that again, back to Dion's.........  Their pizza is a thousand times better.
> The chemo is Doxorubicin commonly referred to as the Red Devil, she can have eight cycles only over a lifetime, it's that toxic.  Part of what the doc covered was dealing with bodily fluids for the first 48 hours after the drug being administered. Close the toilet lid when flushing and flush twice, handle any possible cleanup with rubber gloves and if she sweats profusely wash all affected clothing and bedding separately in hot water.  Barring any possible new trials that might pop up this is the last treatment they have available.
> In the meantime I'm starting to convert over to all natural, organic foods and no hormone, grass feed meats, eggs and poultry, something I should have done a year ago.
> That's all for now.  Hope all of you are doing well.



Lucerne dairy products--carried by Albertsons--say their products are hormone free. Peach has been ordering meats from an outfit that are grass fed, hormone free, wild etc.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 7, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all.  The wife had her first round of this chemo yesterday which meant six hours at the cancer center most of which was waiting.  First blood draw then an hour later meeting with the doc to make sure all was good to start the chemo and discuss possible side effects and precautions then an hour later for the infusion, waiting for the drug to be mixed then an hour administering it via infusion pump.  When we left at 6PM she decided she wanted Dominos Pizza after we got home.  We quickly decided that was a mistake and will never do that again, back to Dion's.........  Their pizza is a thousand times better.
> ...


I've been checking out different products at all the stores even Walmart.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 7, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> So this is why we just use gift bags or have Amazon wrap them these days:



I notice an uptick in cat abuse here when I am absent.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 7, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Well....throat is still awful and I can barely swallow. Been sleeping alot. Throat numbing stuff is ok I guess...but it seems like it is not as tender as it was yesterday. Maybe by tomorrow I can eat. Still hungry but not enough to put more torture on swallowing.
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes, folks. I should get results by monday. If not, I will call doc and ask him what the rsults are. Regardless of his findings, I will NOT do this again. Upper OR lower.
> 
> I will check in again later if I feel better. Sleeping, I don't have to swallow. So...I'm off to bed. Again.



Wendy's Frosty?


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## saveliberty (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 7, 2019)

Normal service has resumed... our guy retained all of the heavyweight title belts.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 7, 2019)

We finally finished our outdoor decorations:


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 7, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Hi all.  The wife had her first round of this chemo yesterday which meant six hours at the cancer center most of which was waiting.  First blood draw then an hour later meeting with the doc to make sure all was good to start the chemo and discuss possible side effects and precautions then an hour later for the infusion, waiting for the drug to be mixed then an hour administering it via infusion pump.  When we left at 6PM she decided she wanted Dominos Pizza after we got home.  We quickly decided that was a mistake and will never do that again, back to Dion's.........  Their pizza is a thousand times better.
> The chemo is Doxorubicin commonly referred to as the Red Devil, she can have eight cycles only over a lifetime, it's that toxic.  Part of what the doc covered was dealing with bodily fluids for the first 48 hours after the drug being administered. Close the toilet lid when flushing and flush twice, handle any possible cleanup with rubber gloves and if she sweats profusely wash all affected clothing and bedding separately in hot water.  Barring any possible new trials that might pop up this is the last treatment they have available.
> In the meantime I'm starting to convert over to all natural, organic foods and no hormone, grass feed meats, eggs and poultry, something I should have done a year ago.
> That's all for now.  Hope all of you are doing well.



  To you and your wife


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 7, 2019)

saveliberty said:


>



You?? 


Looks like my PeeWee, that we lost last year *sigh*


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 7, 2019)

Speaking of cats......


----------



## Gracie (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## The Purge (Dec 8, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Hi all.  The wife had her first round of this chemo yesterday which meant six hours at the cancer center most of which was waiting.  First blood draw then an hour later meeting with the doc to make sure all was good to start the chemo and discuss possible side effects and precautions then an hour later for the infusion, waiting for the drug to be mixed then an hour administering it via infusion pump.  When we left at 6PM she decided she wanted Dominos Pizza after we got home.  We quickly decided that was a mistake and will never do that again, back to Dion's.........  Their pizza is a thousand times better.
> The chemo is Doxorubicin commonly referred to as the Red Devil, she can have eight cycles only over a lifetime, it's that toxic.  Part of what the doc covered was dealing with bodily fluids for the first 48 hours after the drug being administered. Close the toilet lid when flushing and flush twice, handle any possible cleanup with rubber gloves and if she sweats profusely wash all affected clothing and bedding separately in hot water.  Barring any possible new trials that might pop up this is the last treatment they have available.
> In the meantime I'm starting to convert over to all natural, organic foods and no hormone, grass feed meats, eggs and poultry, something I should have done a year ago.
> That's all for now.  Hope all of you are doing well.


Best of luck with your wife.

Have a friend that beat stage 4 pancreatic cancer, given 4vmonths to live. He had heard about Jimmy Carter going here and beating his cancer....Might want to investigate as it is NON INVASIVE and takes all insurance. Look at his website as a few minutes spent and a phone call could help her.

Www.rsny.org

Best to het!


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 8, 2019)

Looking at this picture reminds me even now of times with my maternal grandmother, when I was at a pre-school age she used to look after me whilst my mother went to work, she’d take me into the city to where other members of the family lived. I’d meet new people each visit.
Bishop Hooper  burnt at the stake in this spot and this was erected to commemorate it.
I can remember it as “the man in the cage.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 8, 2019)

The Purge said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all.  The wife had her first round of this chemo yesterday which meant six hours at the cancer center most of which was waiting.  First blood draw then an hour later meeting with the doc to make sure all was good to start the chemo and discuss possible side effects and precautions then an hour later for the infusion, waiting for the drug to be mixed then an hour administering it via infusion pump.  When we left at 6PM she decided she wanted Dominos Pizza after we got home.  We quickly decided that was a mistake and will never do that again, back to Dion's.........  Their pizza is a thousand times better.
> ...



Welcome to the Coffee Shop The Purge .  Happy you found us.  Please read over the opening post to this thread to see what we are all about in the Coffee Shop and continue joining right in.

And first timers receive a complimentary beverage:


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 8, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Hello and welcome to the coffee shop.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 8, 2019)

Gracie said:


>




Our cat gets in the cabinet under the kitchen sink sometimes unbeknownst to me and startles me when she comes out as I'm standing there and the door bumps my legs. A few months ago, this happened again.....so I step back to give her room to get out. Only this time she was coming out backwards and in an awkwardly manner and at first I couldn't tell what was going on. 
Then I seen she had 'something' in her mouth and I skeedaddled to the other room and hollered for #3 to come to the rescue. I was afraid it was still alive and she'd let it go  to play with it, but once she was cleared of the cabinet though, she dropped it and left the scene. Thankfully it wasn't.  

After a good laugh and cleaned the scene, we congratulated her on her first kill.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 8, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Of course, looks like my avie right?


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 8, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


>



Ya know, its not like we WANT to kill some hoomans.  Its just that some of you refuse to be trained.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 8, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


>



Okay, hooman has video 2 all wrong.

Step 1:  Get hooman to use bag.

repeat step one until hooman uses bag.  

Step 2:  play with hooman so as to dispose of wrapping paper and make hooman happy.

Step 3:  take nap.  Hoomans are exhausting.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 8, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


>




……..and that's why you go into a room  and lock the door to wrap presents...….after you've made sure all animals are out.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 8, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



not only that, but the guy was playing favorites by letting the black cat play with the paper, but not the other one......so what did he expect????


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 8, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...


What kind of dogs are they, Roy?  They look pretty solid.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 8, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Ah!
> ...


I love bullies.  I had a wonderful Bullmastiff and would have another in a heartbeat.  What a mellow, couch-potato dog.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 8, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Well...it's almost 2:30 and I am still awake. In 3 hours...off I go to the hospital to have the endoscopy and colonoscopy. Whoopee. I will NOT do this again. This is the 3rd time..and final time. Starving, can't sleep because they won't allow me to take my meds..pain pill for the RA I deal with all damn day and take ONE at night just to sleep painfree; no ropinerole for my restless legs so they are keeping me from sleeping too; shitting clear water now but still making me run to the bathroom. This SUCKS.
> I am to be there at 6am. Procedure will take place around 7:30.
> 
> I've walked up and down the alley in my robe just to try to ease my damn legs. I try not to think of food at all. I haven't eaten a solid meal since Wednesday at 5pm. All day Wednesday, it was broth soup, hot tea, water, one bowl of lime jello...and that horrible stuff they make you drink. I'm too old for this shit.
> ...


Hugss up, Gracie.  All the best I can send your way is already there.  Luvs ya!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 8, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Hi all.  The wife had her first round of this chemo yesterday which meant six hours at the cancer center most of which was waiting.  First blood draw then an hour later meeting with the doc to make sure all was good to start the chemo and discuss possible side effects and precautions then an hour later for the infusion, waiting for the drug to be mixed then an hour administering it via infusion pump.  When we left at 6PM she decided she wanted Dominos Pizza after we got home.  We quickly decided that was a mistake and will never do that again, back to Dion's.........  Their pizza is a thousand times better.
> The chemo is Doxorubicin commonly referred to as the Red Devil, she can have eight cycles only over a lifetime, it's that toxic.  Part of what the doc covered was dealing with bodily fluids for the first 48 hours after the drug being administered. Close the toilet lid when flushing and flush twice, handle any possible cleanup with rubber gloves and if she sweats profusely wash all affected clothing and bedding separately in hot water.  Barring any possible new trials that might pop up this is the last treatment they have available.
> In the meantime I'm starting to convert over to all natural, organic foods and no hormone, grass feed meats, eggs and poultry, something I should have done a year ago.
> That's all for now.  Hope all of you are doing well.


Goodness, Ringel, that treatment seems pretty intense.  I sure hope this gets to and eliminates the beast plaguing Mrs. R.  How is she holding up?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 8, 2019)

SFC Ollie said:


> That time of year. Spent last night having dinner and spending money at the Butler Institute of American Art. Last night was the preview show for their annual Christmas Arts and Crafts show. Over 75 vendors and last night was by invitation only. They will be open to the public today and tomorrow. Anyway my good friend Maureen was once again my dinner date. Loads of fun.
> View attachment 293701


You make an attractive pair, Ollie.  Be good to one another and enjoy the season.


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 8, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > That time of year. Spent last night having dinner and spending money at the Butler Institute of American Art. Last night was the preview show for their annual Christmas Arts and Crafts show. Over 75 vendors and last night was by invitation only. They will be open to the public today and tomorrow. Anyway my good friend Maureen was once again my dinner date. Loads of fun.
> ...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 8, 2019)

Well, I just went through one of the worst incidents in my life, one that will be ongoing for a while.  Given all the pain and suffering I've missed here, I will refrain from being a whiner.  This, too, shall pass and may be all for the best, eventually.
We're going through another bout of rain and melting.  It's hovering around freezing here so every time it rains things freeze and become treacherous.  I hope the partner made it back to town safely.
All my best out for Gracie, Mrs R, and all my other CS friends who are in need.
Foxy, please make sure my partner is on the "list".  He will need all the help and best he can find to help him overcome his current situation.
Thank you.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 8, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all.  The wife had her first round of this chemo yesterday which meant six hours at the cancer center most of which was waiting.  First blood draw then an hour later meeting with the doc to make sure all was good to start the chemo and discuss possible side effects and precautions then an hour later for the infusion, waiting for the drug to be mixed then an hour administering it via infusion pump.  When we left at 6PM she decided she wanted Dominos Pizza after we got home.  We quickly decided that was a mistake and will never do that again, back to Dion's.........  Their pizza is a thousand times better.
> ...


Already having nausea but so far no other side effects but this is the first round.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 8, 2019)

Dang, gallantwarrior ..when it rains it pours for you too! You are one strong dude, buddy. Don't let anyone...or YOU...tell you different. Don't know what the "worst thing ever" is, but it must be bad. My prayers are up for ya, hon.

And now..I am off to bed. Doc appt tomorrow (regular doc), to see what to do about my high blood pressure. Docs and nurses at the hospital said I am a walking time bomb for a stroke. I damn sure don't want one of those and survive it. I'd rather kick than wake up a vegetable with the need to depend on MrGracie. I adore him, but he would NOT be a good caregiver. Nope. I'd be fucked 3 ways to sunday if I had to rely on him.
Anyway..I put off the stop smoking until I can see my doc. BP will skyrocket worse going thru withdrawals, so I want to try to get this under control, then start the patch. Whether I can get it down or not doesn't matter. I have 4 packs left. Once those are gone..that's it. My patches patiently await me.

Throat still sore too. Not as bad, but still....he fucked it up something fierce. I gotta ask him tomorrow when I swing by to see my reg Doc just what the hell he did and did it fuck up my thyroid cuz it feels like I wanna puke all the time from being poked in the throat..but nobody is poking it, so he did a number on the INSIDE is my guess and I wanna know how long this feeling will last. Talked ot Sister In Laws brother and he saidhe  had it done too a month or so ago and it took 2 weeks for his throat to heal and yes...he felt like puking and a throat poking too. Said they SHOVE that thing down your throat and devil take the hindmost so I presume they did the same thing to me. Nether region is doing just fine so far. No problems. Everything "normal" if you get my drift. So...I wanna see what he did, any biopsies, results of those if he did that, and in general...info. He told me some stuff but I was still comig out of anesthesia and have no clue what he said.

Anyway....bedtime. See yall tomorrow! Will let ya know what both docs say.

Ringel05 ...my regards to you and the wife. Will be praying for you both.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 9, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Dang, gallantwarrior ..when it rains it pours for you too! You are one strong dude, buddy. Don't let anyone...or YOU...tell you different. Don't know what the "worst thing ever" is, but it must be bad. My prayers are up for ya, hon.
> 
> And now..I am off to bed. Doc appt tomorrow (regular doc), to see what to do about my high blood pressure. Docs and nurses at the hospital said I am a walking time bomb for a stroke. I damn sure don't want one of those and survive it. I'd rather kick than wake up a vegetable with the need to depend on MrGracie. I adore him, but he would NOT be a good caregiver. Nope. I'd be fucked 3 ways to sunday if I had to rely on him.
> Anyway..I put off the stop smoking until I can see my doc. BP will skyrocket worse going thru withdrawals, so I want to try to get this under control, then start the patch. Whether I can get it down or not doesn't matter. I have 4 packs left. Once those are gone..that's it. My patches patiently await me.
> ...



Still sending lots of prayers and positive vibes your way Gracie.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 9, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
Seagal and Mr. Seagal.
Beautress for wellness
Kat for wellness
Mindful and her shoulder for healing
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Peach's Mr. P for wellness and successful surgery and comfort/peace for Peach.
Ringel and Ms Ringel - comfort, wellness, solutions for both.
Extra prayers/positive vibes for gallantwarrior dealing with his own health issues as well as a terribly difficult situation with Rod and increased responsibilities.
Gracie for wellness and good solutions.
Did we miss anybody? Jog my memory please.

And we leave a light on so that those who have been away can find their way back.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 9, 2019)

Shoulder taking ages. But I have much to be thankful for, when I look around me.

Visited a friend with cancer yesterday. She's a shadow of her former self, despite the disease being "managed". I can't believe, just a few years ago, we were running around, doing all sorts of things.

It's a dreary time of the year, gloomy and drizzling.

I'm off to the warmth and the sunshine in a week.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 9, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


>


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 9, 2019)

Sorry folks! I've been away too long. It has been an eventful couple of weeks for me. I had a scheduled colonoscopy for the day before Thanksgiving! That meant Tuesday was prep day! Everybody's favorite! Then 7:00 am, down to the clinic for pictures, and they didn't give me one to hang on the fridge! Groggy from the anesthetic  I slept Wednesday away. Then, what did I face the next day but a heaping Thanksgiving dinner!

I had adoctor appointment on the Tuesday after Thanksgiving. But the day before I walked from the Great Hall here at the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate to my bedroom. Upon getting there, I felt light headed. Then I saw the lights one would see upon getting a blow to the nose! Kness buckled, a staggering step and, in the words of Howard Cosell, DOWN GOES NOSMO! I smacked my noggin on the consol table biffing up my left eye and rendering me more senseless than usual.

Well, I told the doctor about that during my exam last Tuesday. His face blanched and immediately ordered up a regimen of high priced medical tests. He advised I go to the ER as they would be able to apply the battery of testing he wanted right away. So, as my doctor's office is actually in the hospital, I was seated in a wheelchair and dispacted to a waiting bed in the emergency room.

First, blood tests then a couple bags of saline were pumped into me. Then blood pressure testing. Laying down, blood pressure. Sitting up, blood pressure. Standing up, blood pressure. And there's your problem! It drops twenty point when I stand. EKG, chest x-ray, electrocardiogram, more blood drawn and the news, we're going to keep you here tonight!

I phoned my brother to do two things for me. First, take Daisy the Mutt home with him. Second, DON'T TELL MOM! I didn't want her to wring her hands in worry for me.

At midnight (of course it would be midnight) I was wheeled down for a CAT scan on my head. They found nothing. The hospital vampires stopped by every couple hours to draw more vials of my blood. Meanwhile, I had nothing to eat since 10:00 the proceeding morning.  All I really wanted were two basic human needs.  Food and sleep.

I tossed and turned all night. At 9:00 the next morning, I was visited by my doctor. He added to the chemistry set I down every day and took mercy on me and I was discharged.  I drove to a nearby diner and had the best breakfast and the second best cup of coffee in my life.

So I've been keeping busy. How's by yinz guys?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Dec 9, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> Sorry folks! I've been away too long. It has been an eventful couple of weeks for me. I had a scheduled colonoscopy for the day before Thanksgiving! That meant Tuesday was prep day! Everybody's favorite! Then 7:00 am, down to the clinic for pictures, and they didn't give me one to hang on the fridge! Groggy from the anesthetic  I slept Wednesday away. Then, what did I face the next day but a heaping Thanksgiving dinner!
> 
> I had adoctor appointment on the Tuesday after Thanksgiving. But the day before I walked from the Great Hall here at the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate to my bedroom. Upon getting there, I felt light headed. Then I saw the lights one would see upon getting a blow to the nose! Kness buckled, a staggering step and, in the words of Howard Cosell, DOWN GOES NOSMO! I smacked my noggin on the consol table biffing up my left eye and rendering me more senseless than usual.
> 
> ...



I hope your test results show it's a minor, easily rectified issue!


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 9, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry folks! I've been away too long. It has been an eventful couple of weeks for me. I had a scheduled colonoscopy for the day before Thanksgiving! That meant Tuesday was prep day! Everybody's favorite! Then 7:00 am, down to the clinic for pictures, and they didn't give me one to hang on the fridge! Groggy from the anesthetic  I slept Wednesday away. Then, what did I face the next day but a heaping Thanksgiving dinner!
> ...


They're working on it! Thanks!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 9, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Well, I just went through one of the worst incidents in my life, one that will be ongoing for a while.  Given all the pain and suffering I've missed here, I will refrain from being a whiner.  This, too, shall pass and may be all for the best, eventually.
> We're going through another bout of rain and melting.  It's hovering around freezing here so every time it rains things freeze and become treacherous.  I hope the partner made it back to town safely.
> All my best out for Gracie, Mrs R, and all my other CS friends who are in need.
> Foxy, please make sure my partner is on the "list".  He will need all the help and best he can find to help him overcome his current situation.
> Thank you.



He's there with you GW. So wish there was more to do to help though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 9, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> Sorry folks! I've been away too long. It has been an eventful couple of weeks for me. I had a scheduled colonoscopy for the day before Thanksgiving! That meant Tuesday was prep day! Everybody's favorite! Then 7:00 am, down to the clinic for pictures, and they didn't give me one to hang on the fridge! Groggy from the anesthetic  I slept Wednesday away. Then, what did I face the next day but a heaping Thanksgiving dinner!
> 
> I had adoctor appointment on the Tuesday after Thanksgiving. But the day before I walked from the Great Hall here at the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate to my bedroom. Upon getting there, I felt light headed. Then I saw the lights one would see upon getting a blow to the nose! Kness buckled, a staggering step and, in the words of Howard Cosell, DOWN GOES NOSMO! I smacked my noggin on the consol table biffing up my left eye and rendering me more senseless than usual.
> 
> ...



Wow Nosmo.  So was there a diagnosis or you were just poked, prodded, needled, starved, and terrified for nothing?  Though of course nothing is the best outcome for these things though it would be nice to know what brought them on so you could sort of avoid them?

My last medical incident a few weeks ago that resulted in my colonoscopy and endoscopy resulted in a clean bill of health from both but absolutely no explanation for the alarming symptoms that prompted me having them. The symptoms did not reoccur. So I am reassured but still wondering.

I'm still longing for a medical system like they had on the Starship Enterprise.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 9, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> Sorry folks! I've been away too long. It has been an eventful couple of weeks for me. I had a scheduled colonoscopy for the day before Thanksgiving! That meant Tuesday was prep day! Everybody's favorite! Then 7:00 am, down to the clinic for pictures, and they didn't give me one to hang on the fridge! Groggy from the anesthetic  I slept Wednesday away. Then, what did I face the next day but a heaping Thanksgiving dinner!
> 
> I had adoctor appointment on the Tuesday after Thanksgiving. But the day before I walked from the Great Hall here at the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate to my bedroom. Upon getting there, I felt light headed. Then I saw the lights one would see upon getting a blow to the nose! Kness buckled, a staggering step and, in the words of Howard Cosell, DOWN GOES NOSMO! I smacked my noggin on the consol table biffing up my left eye and rendering me more senseless than usual.
> 
> ...


Hi there Nosmo king.

Around 2001 I came across this;  at the time it gave me great strength.




*LOYALTY
by
Gloria Storm, Nosmo King & Ernest Longstaffe (1937)

Never believe the worst of a man 
When once you have seen his best,
Of any loyalty worth the name 
This is the surest test.
Gossip is ready at every turn, 
Your faith and trust to slay,
But the loyal soul is deaf to doubt, 
Whatever the world may say.
Whatever you hear on others' lips, 
Don't let it soil your own;
Let your faith still stronger be,
Keep the image before your eyes,
Of the friend who's a friend to you:
And stand by that friend through thick and thin
Whatever the world may do.
Never believe the worst of a man,
When your own soul sees the best; 
All that matters is what you know
Not what the others have guessed
And if all that you know is straight and fine
And has brought you friendship's joys.
Be proud to treasure the truth that's yours,
Whatever the world destroys.*


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 9, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


>


Where's that ***WOW*** button when you need it?  Loved all 10 times I viewed this, FF.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 9, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry folks! I've been away too long. It has been an eventful couple of weeks for me. I had a scheduled colonoscopy for the day before Thanksgiving! That meant Tuesday was prep day! Everybody's favorite! Then 7:00 am, down to the clinic for pictures, and they didn't give me one to hang on the fridge! Groggy from the anesthetic  I slept Wednesday away. Then, what did I face the next day but a heaping Thanksgiving dinner!
> ...


I'm a poet and don't realize it!


----------



## Gracie (Dec 9, 2019)

Maybe the CS should be renamed Colonoscopy Shop? lol
Seems all of us are being ass reamed lately.

Saw my regular doc today. He said the hospital was having a cow because while I was under, my BP went from 213/81 to 226/96. Unfortunately, there isn't much more they can do about my high BP cuz I have a slow heartbeat. Usually, its supposed to 60 beats per minutes or thereabouts. MIne is usually 50. So the meds I take will just make is slower and that won't be good, he said. So...he upped my HZTZ to 25 instead of the 12.5 I am taking now. And, once I quit smoking, that should help too. He ordered me some Wellburtin (zyban) to take along with wearing my patches and that outta do the trick of getting me smoke free. We hope.

Talked to GI doc too. He won't get the results from the biopsies he sent in, for at least another week. So..I wait. Again. But..at least what needed done got done and now it's up to God on whether I have something horrible..or not. Hey, can't live forever!!!


----------



## Gracie (Dec 9, 2019)

He agreed with me too, about waiting until ALL my cigs are gone before doing the patch. I have 5 packs left. So in 5 days....it will be quit day. By then, I will have my Zyban to set aside with my patches and psych myself up to QUIT. For good this time. And the difference this time is not the med assistance to quit..its ME..actually, finally WANTING to quit.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 10, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Maybe the CS should be renamed Colonoscopy Shop? lol
> Seems all of us are being ass reamed lately.
> 
> Saw my regular doc today. He said the hospital was having a cow because while I was under, my BP went from 213/81 to 226/96. Unfortunately, there isn't much more they can do about my high BP cuz I have a slow heartbeat. Usually, its supposed to 60 beats per minutes or thereabouts. MIne is usually 50. So the meds I take will just make is slower and that won't be good, he said. So...he upped my HZTZ to 25 instead of the 12.5 I am taking now. And, once I quit smoking, that should help too. He ordered me some Wellburtin (zyban) to take along with wearing my patches and that outta do the trick of getting me smoke free. We hope.
> ...


Wellbutrin made my blood pressure skyrocket, in mine and most doctors I've talked to opinion it's the worst drug for quitting smoking on the market.  Most doctors won't even prescribe it any longer.  Chantix is the best but Medicare doesn't cover it and it ain't cheap.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 10, 2019)

Been watching a cool documentary series, BBC I think called Secrets of the Castle (You Tube).  One female historian and two male archeologists (all British) work for six months on a 25 year archeological experiment in France, the building of a castle using only techniques and tools used during the period.  Fascinating dealing with the actual construction, everyday life for the workers all the side jobs needed to support the build, etc.  Something I didn't realize was castles, primarily on the inside were "plastered" and often richly painted, even the paint they use is made from the local resources.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 10, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe the CS should be renamed Colonoscopy Shop? lol
> ...


My doc didn't mention it raising my BP. I'll try it though and see what happens. I have a BP cuff I bought new, so I can check it myself when on it. I really REALLY wanna quit and failed so many times before...so.....


----------



## Jackson (Dec 10, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Maybe the CS should be renamed Colonoscopy Shop? lol
> Seems all of us are being ass reamed lately.
> 
> Saw my regular doc today. He said the hospital was having a cow because while I was under, my BP went from 213/81 to 226/96. Unfortunately, there isn't much more they can do about my high BP cuz I have a slow heartbeat. Usually, its supposed to 60 beats per minutes or thereabouts. MIne is usually 50. So the meds I take will just make is slower and that won't be good, he said. So...he upped my HZTZ to 25 instead of the 12.5 I am taking now. And, once I quit smoking, that should help too. He ordered me some Wellburtin (zyban) to take along with wearing my patches and that outta do the trick of getting me smoke free. We hope.
> ...


Saying a prayer for you tonight!


----------



## Jackson (Dec 10, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Maybe the CS should be renamed Colonoscopy Shop? lol
> Seems all of us are being ass reamed lately.
> 
> Saw my regular doc today. He said the hospital was having a cow because while I was under, my BP went from 213/81 to 226/96. Unfortunately, there isn't much more they can do about my high BP cuz I have a slow heartbeat. Usually, its supposed to 60 beats per minutes or thereabouts. MIne is usually 50. So the meds I take will just make is slower and that won't be good, he said. So...he upped my HZTZ to 25 instead of the 12.5 I am taking now. And, once I quit smoking, that should help too. He ordered me some Wellburtin (zyban) to take along with wearing my patches and that outta do the trick of getting me smoke free. We hope.
> ...


Saying a prayer for you tonight!


Gracie said:


> He agreed with me too, about waiting until ALL my cigs are gone before doing the patch. I have 5 packs left. So in 5 days....it will be quit day. By then, I will have my Zyban to set aside with my patches and psych myself up to QUIT. For good this time. And the difference this time is not the med assistance to quit..its ME..actually, finally WANTING to quit.


----------



## Jackson (Dec 10, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Maybe the CS should be renamed Colonoscopy Shop? lol
> Seems all of us are being ass reamed lately.
> 
> Saw my regular doc today. He said the hospital was having a cow because while I was under, my BP went from 213/81 to 226/96. Unfortunately, there isn't much more they can do about my high BP cuz I have a slow heartbeat. Usually, its supposed to 60 beats per minutes or thereabouts. MIne is usually 50. So the meds I take will just make is slower and that won't be good, he said. So...he upped my HZTZ to 25 instead of the 12.5 I am taking now. And, once I quit smoking, that should help too. He ordered me some Wellburtin (zyban) to take along with wearing my patches and that outta do the trick of getting me smoke free. We hope.
> ...


Saying a prayer for you tonight!


Gracie said:


> He agreed with me too, about waiting until ALL my cigs are gone before doing the patch. I have 5 packs left. So in 5 days....it will be quit day. By then, I will have my Zyban to set aside with my patches and psych myself up to QUIT. For good this time. And the difference this time is not the med assistance to quit..its ME..actually, finally WANTING to quit.


I smoked heavily and had to quit.  I used Chantix and I could not believe I quit because I really didn't want to...health be damned. So I am smoke free for about 3 years.  I have a pact with my son and when my time is short we are going to smoke together!  We went to the pulmonologist last week and I asked what my prognosis is.  He said I was in the Advanced stages of OPCD and should get my things in order, but it's not time to  call the family to my bedside..unless I serving cheesecake or something good.  All is good.  I'm in my home, not at all in pain and have a great family.  Then I hope to go to the beautiful gates and wait for the rest to come later.  May even see my fur babies I lost!  Exciting things!


----------



## Gracie (Dec 10, 2019)

I wanted Chantix but medicare would not pay for it, or the other insurance I have thru the state of Cali. Alas...I gotta go with the patch. And maybe the zyban. I dunno. Worried now it may raise my BP and I really don't want that.
Told Doc that if I stroke out...I don't want to survive it. He understood.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 10, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Seems all of us are being ass reamed lately.



No! I am a hairy arsed armchair warrior, I would fight like buggery rather than being arse reamed!!


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 10, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I quit back in 97, cold turkey. I bought a new house. Money was tight so I stopped.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 10, 2019)

Today I’m having dreadlocks fitted to my work vehicle, it’s been broken into 3 times, my employer replaced everything that was stolen each time.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 10, 2019)

Jackson said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe the CS should be renamed Colonoscopy Shop? lol
> ...



Hey Jackson, welcome back to the Coffee Shop!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 10, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> Today I’m having dreadlocks fitted to my work vehicle, it’s been broken into 3 times, my employer replaced everything that was stolen each time.



Hmmm.  Dreadlocks are a hair style here.  What are they there?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 10, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Maybe the CS should be renamed Colonoscopy Shop? lol
> Seems all of us are being ass reamed lately.
> 
> Saw my regular doc today. He said the hospital was having a cow because while I was under, my BP went from 213/81 to 226/96. Unfortunately, there isn't much more they can do about my high BP cuz I have a slow heartbeat. Usually, its supposed to 60 beats per minutes or thereabouts. MIne is usually 50. So the meds I take will just make is slower and that won't be good, he said. So...he upped my HZTZ to 25 instead of the 12.5 I am taking now. And, once I quit smoking, that should help too. He ordered me some Wellburtin (zyban) to take along with wearing my patches and that outta do the trick of getting me smoke free. We hope.
> ...



Like Roy I quit cold turkey after many many attempts to quit. The first time I managed to stay off the cigs long enough that the American Cancer Society trained me to be a mentor to help others quit. (I was exec drtr of a large social agency at that time so had the space and ability to run stop smoking clinics. They were pretty good but I found their methods at that time to have very limited success rates.  That was back in the 1970's.)

And then I went through a particularly stressful time, was at a conference in Colorado and my assigned roomie was a smoker and had left her opened pack in the room when I checked in and for whatever stupid reason, I took a cig and left her a dime.  Then bought a pack. . .

And I was hooked again.  Bad hooked.  In no time I was up to two/three packs a day.

Quit many times after that.

The last time and final time roughly going on 30 years ago now, I read Francis Hunter's book _God is Fabulous _that devotes a chapter to how she quit chain smoking.  My experience was considerably different from hers--most everybody is a little different.  But she persuaded me to put it in God's hands and asked him to help me quit.  I threw out all the remaining cigs in the house.

*The pattern--what to expect when quitting cold turkey:*

The  first 72 hours are the toughest and the cravings begin quick and come hard and fairly close together.

Each initial craving is powerful enough to take you to your knees and you think you can't stand it.  But if you lean into it and try to make it feel as bad as possible it will subside.  Until the next one.  Try to stay physically active/busy during those times and it is easier than when sitting, doing computer stuff, reading, or doing other activities in which we normally smoke.

After 48 hours you will notice the cravings are still terrible but not quite so intense and are of shorter duration. And there will be somewhat longer intervals between them.  Treat each one the same way though--lean into it, fully experience it. Feel noble that you can take it. 

Though most is gone in that first 72 hours, it will take up to 21 days for the nicotine to fully metabolize and no longer be in your body. By that time the craving are still powerful but coming less frequently.

Once the nicotine is gone and the addiction itself is broken, we are dealing with doing without a psychological habit that was comforting and pleasurable for us--still real and still stressful, but different. What feels like cravings still occur but they are our mind messing with us instead of our body demanding.  There's nothing to do with our hands when we feel stressed or are working out problems in our head.  Nothing to do while thinking of what to say next or what to do next. We miss smoking for anger management. But It is far easier to distract ourselves from these intermittent false cravings and they too subside, usually fairly quickly.

And one day we realize we have gone several hours without thinking about smoking.  And we get to the point that we go several days without a craving.

I'll be honest.  It took years before I reached the point that I no longer had any desire to smoke at all.  That I didn't miss it. That the smell of cigarette smoke became unpleasant to me.  I was one who enjoyed smoking very much.

But it was worth it.

--Overall general health does improve and your risk of a lot of debilitating, even deadly, diseases is much lessened.
--Some folks say food tastes a lot better. (I honestly don't know that it did for me but it sure didn't taste any worse.)
--There is no more discomfort when in no smoking environments.
--We smell a lot better to non smokers. Our breath is much sweeter.  (In all honesty though, I hate being around cigarette smoke now, but don't mind being around smokers and have many in my life.)
--We save a ton of money.  (These days a pack of cigs runs close to $6 pack so a pack a day smoker will save more than $2,000/year and infinite time by quitting.)
--And for me the greatest blessing was enjoying smoke free environments instead of planning a short duration in them.  Not having to find some place I could have a smoke.

Yes, it was not easy. Breaking any substance addiction may be one of the hardest things we will ever have to do on a long term basis. But it's worth it.


----------



## Jackson (Dec 10, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe the CS should be renamed Colonoscopy Shop? lol
> ...


I quit three years ago with Chantix.  I cannot say I am a non smoker because I would love to have one right now.  I'm "quitting..."  I have advanced COPD, on oxygen and my pulmonologist says I should get my things in order, but don't call in the family yet...Sounds like a time for a cigarette to me!
or Maybe Not.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 10, 2019)

One thing I will say about it all.....IF the results come back and I have cancer somewhere....oh HAYELL no will I quit. Nope. I'm dyin' anyway, I figure, so why not do what I want with cigs?


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 10, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > Today I’m having dreadlocks fitted to my work vehicle, it’s been broken into 3 times, my employer replaced everything that was stolen each time.
> ...


Damn auto speller..   dead locks


----------



## Gracie (Dec 10, 2019)

I know you mean well, FF, but after reading all that, I am now stressed about even trying to quit. But, I won't let that temp fear stop me from trying.
You must have had it really bad. MrG stopped in a week. My sister in law in a few days. Both have smoked for over 45 years. I have 45 years under my belt too, but...if they can do it..so can I. At least, that's what I tell myself. 

MrG is sober now too. He refused to go to AA meetings because he said them talking about it all the time made him want to leave and go get drunk. Same with cigs. I want to quit. Gonna try to quit. But I don't care about money saved/better tasting food/no more stink/ etc. I just want to beat this nasty habit and not stress over the other stuff cuz right now...none of that matters. The only thing that does matter is succeeding this time. This will be my 7th try.  Wish me luck, but I won't talk about it further cuz if I fail..that will just make me feel worse, and embarrassed I did in front of my CS friends. So....shhhhhhhhhh. I will not speak of it further.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 10, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> Today I’m having dreadlocks fitted to my work vehicle, it’s been broken into 3 times, my employer replaced everything that was stolen each time.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 10, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > Today I’m having dreadlocks fitted to my work vehicle, it’s been broken into 3 times, my employer replaced everything that was stolen each time.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 10, 2019)

Gracie said:


> I know you mean well, FF, but after reading all that, I am now stressed about even trying to quit. But, I won't let that temp fear stop me from trying.
> You must have had it really bad. MrG stopped in a week. My sister in law in a few days. Both have smoked for over 45 years. I have 45 years under my belt too, but...if they can do it..so can I. At least, that's what I tell myself.
> 
> MrG is sober now too. He refused to go to AA meetings because he said them talking about it all the time made him want to leave and go get drunk. Same with cigs. I want to quit. Gonna try to quit. But I don't care about money saved/better tasting food/no more stink/ etc. I just want to beat this nasty habit and not stress over the other stuff cuz right now...none of that matters. The only thing that does matter is succeeding this time. This will be my 7th try.  Wish me luck, but I won't talk about it further cuz if I fail..that will just make me feel worse, and embarrassed I did in front of my CS friends. So....shhhhhhhhhh. I will not speak of it further.



You have no reason to be embarrassed. Many, many people have difficulty trying to quit smoking.  I don't think anyone here would be judging you, just hoping for you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 10, 2019)

Gracie said:


> I know you mean well, FF, but after reading all that, I am now stressed about even trying to quit. But, I won't let that temp fear stop me from trying.
> You must have had it really bad. MrG stopped in a week. My sister in law in a few days. Both have smoked for over 45 years. I have 45 years under my belt too, but...if they can do it..so can I. At least, that's what I tell myself.
> 
> MrG is sober now too. He refused to go to AA meetings because he said them talking about it all the time made him want to leave and go get drunk. Same with cigs. I want to quit. Gonna try to quit. But I don't care about money saved/better tasting food/no more stink/ etc. I just want to beat this nasty habit and not stress over the other stuff cuz right now...none of that matters. The only thing that does matter is succeeding this time. This will be my 7th try.  Wish me luck, but I won't talk about it further cuz if I fail..that will just make me feel worse, and embarrassed I did in front of my CS friends. So....shhhhhhhhhh. I will not speak of it further.



There's no shame in failure. There is shame in not at least trying to do it if we want to do it and it is worth while.

And I didn't want to discourage anybody. Just putting it out there as it is for most people. And to understand the worst that it will be so that we know in our hearts that it isn't permanent and we can tough through it if we choose to.  And it is worth it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 10, 2019)

Jackson said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



My Uncle Ed quit cold turkey when he got that same diagnosis from his doctor. So far as I know he never picked up another cigarette. Had advanced stage COPD and eventually died from it at age 90, three years ago. He was 65 when he was diagnosed and most of those 25 years that followed were good, happy, years.

So no, not a good time for you to have a cigarette. 

(After three years of abstinence I was still wanting to have a cigarette now and then.  But now I don't want one at all.)


----------



## beautress (Dec 10, 2019)

Gracie said:


> I know you mean well, FF, but after reading all that, I am now stressed about even trying to quit. But, I won't let that temp fear stop me from trying.
> You must have had it really bad. MrG stopped in a week. My sister in law in a few days. Both have smoked for over 45 years. I have 45 years under my belt too, but...if they can do it..so can I. At least, that's what I tell myself.
> 
> MrG is sober now too. He refused to go to AA meetings because he said them talking about it all the time made him want to leave and go get drunk. Same with cigs. I want to quit. Gonna try to quit. But I don't care about money saved/better tasting food/no more stink/ etc. I just want to beat this nasty habit and not stress over the other stuff cuz right now...none of that matters. The only thing that does matter is succeeding this time. This will be my 7th try.  Wish me luck, but I won't talk about it further cuz if I fail..that will just make me feel worse, and embarrassed I did in front of my CS friends. So....shhhhhhhhhh. I will not speak of it further.


Good luck, Gracie. The life you extend may be your own.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 10, 2019)

Meanwhile...MrG said "lets go to the thrift store". So, I says, "ok". We came home with an ol el cheapo desk for my windows 10 laptop (I refuse to dump my Win 7, so I have them both hooked up until I HAVE to let the Win 7 sleep permanently)...and...a 2003 trailblazer Chevy for MrG. Wasn't planning on doing that, but...he wanted it and my van is making even worse noises. I don't want to maybe wind up homeless again AND be without wheels. So..its a nice backup vehicle. Damn thing looks GOOD, too. Whomever owned it took very good care of it. Engine looks like it was never driven. Only has 63K miles on it too. MrG checked it out thoroughly, then said "yep. Tis mine"..which in essence means OURS, but, I digress.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 10, 2019)

I'll take a pic of it tomorrow.


----------



## beautress (Dec 10, 2019)

Jackson said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


You can kick it with a recipe I discovered when I was trying to get rid of pneumonia. It said it was for lung cancer but was also effective for asthma, bronchitis, and pneumonia. You need a food processor or a cup of distilled water in a large blender: 3 sticks celery cut in 2" logs; two beets quartered; 2 carrots, cut in 2" intervals; 4 radishes; 2 cloves garlic; one apple, core and seeds removed, quartered. blend until in liquid form. Add distilled water if too thick. Use drink for one meal. Drink it all. I hate it, so I hold my nose while I am drinking and blocking air that makes you able to taste the #@&%* stuff. (insert expletive of your choice). You have to do it every day for 45 days. It's supposed to make you hear your doctor say, "What th' ???" when he examines your next clear chest ex-ray. For some reason, my pneumonia went away, but a few weeks later, I unwisely didn't cover my face when mowing the fallow fields out front that had the wild weeds (not grass) turned black, probably with mold which I am allergic to since forever and ago. I also found some equally disgusting health drinks that have beet juice in them and they taste like #@&%* too, except they're sweeter. The carrot juice is really good, and the one I got said it had 900% of your vitamin A requirement in it, which is also antagonistic to chest and breathing issues. Right now, my lungs are clear of all garbage that was wheezed up and down the pipes at night, and I'm pretty happy about not wheezing. I'm also changing from milk-soaked cereal in the morning to an egg omelette with cut up garlic, green onion, and mild packaged peppers minced fine in the mix with a few beef smokies. That's probably bad, but it's better than trying to hold my breath, chew food, and not get it down the offended pipes which would make me say more #@&^* words. 

Love ya! Get well, girls and guys with testy chesty issues.


----------



## beautress (Dec 10, 2019)

Oh, yes, and I had to lay off karaoke this week after last Saturday morning's asthma episode, but I made up for it by working on log cabin squares and have been upstairs manning the sewing machine for hours on end from the time I get up till the time I come here to practice karaoke by listening to songs online I posted with lyrics written out sometimes, and look at quilt pictures I brought from others online since I'm all thumbs with a camera and can't find one anyway (they're there somewhere...) and am certifiably the worst photographer on the planet. 

The last night I sang Karaoke, it was all night long and only 4 of us were in the rotation of singers, so I overused my asthma-filled lungs because I forgot to take the magic pills the doctor gave me for a couple of days. I remembered the beet juice and went on a 2 day beet juice tear, also cucumber greens and carrot. I had to eat 5 consecutive radishes, because none of the juices had radish in them. And I had to cut up extra garlic in the egg and after eating one clove of garlic, I may not do that again. They say garlic is stronger and kills more germs than antibiotics prescribed by a doctor to get rid of lung infections. And scientific studies back it up with people who were helped by garlic. Go figure. The medical profession threw out the baby with the bathwater when they abandoned traditional homeopathic medicine all doctors practiced throughout all time until around the beginning of the twentieth century.  Back then doctors had less control over home-bound patients' care, and the pharmaceutical companies gave them quick cures for bad diseases provided the patient took their medicine on schedule. Doctors also used to make house calls until the population in cities became overwhelming and their services were in constant demand sunrise to sunset and then some.


----------



## beautress (Dec 10, 2019)

Gracie said:


> I'll take a pic of it tomorrow.


Gracie!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 11, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
Seagal and Mr. Seagal.
Beautress for wellness
Kat for wellness
Mindful and her shoulder for healing
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Peach's Mr. P for wellness and successful surgery and comfort/peace for Peach.
Ringel and Ms Ringel - comfort, wellness, solutions for both.
Extra prayers/positive vibes for gallantwarrior dealing with his own health issues as well as a terribly difficult situation with Rod and increased responsibilities and also for Rod's healing in mind, body, and spirit.
Gracie for wellness, good solutions, and a conquering spirit.
Did we miss anybody? Jog my memory please.

And we leave a light on so that those who have been away can find their way back.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 11, 2019)

When it rains it pours.... arggggghhh!!! 
Someone has drilled thru some pipe work at a job at Warwick. Flooded out and a message was sent to me to go and sort it out. Argggghhhhh!


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 11, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> Harper
> ...




I always remember the mistake.


----------



## beautress (Dec 11, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> When it rains it pours.... arggggghhh!!!
> Someone has drilled thru some pipe work at a job at Warwick. Flooded out and a message was sent to me to go and sort it out. Argggghhhhh!


So glad you joined us in the coffee shop, Mr. Batty. We've had our share of cold rain this season deep in the heart of Texas--well, okay, the appendix area is the lovely Piney Woods of East Texas....or are we the whiskers? lol The wet can be dreary some days out here in the sticks and floodplains that our farmland becomes this time of year, and what a wet one it is this time. May sunshine come into the hearts of all who have too much rain.
​


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 11, 2019)

I’m about 500 yards away from the castle. 



An Anglo-Saxon burh was established on the site in 914; with fortifications instigated by Æthelflæd, daughter of Alfred the Great. The burh she established was one of ten which defended Mercia against the invading Danes. Its position allowed it to dominate the Fosse Way, as well as the river valley and the crossing over the River Avon. Though the motte to the south-west of the present castle is now called "Ethelfleda's Mound" ('Ethelfleda' being an alternative form of Æthelflæd), it is in fact part of the later Norman fortifications, and not of Anglo-Saxon origin


----------



## beautress (Dec 11, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> I’m about 500 yards away from the castle.
> 
> 
> 
> An Anglo-Saxon burh was established on the site in 914; with fortifications instigated by Æthelflæd, daughter of Alfred the Great. The burh she established was one of ten which defended Mercia against the invading Danes. Its position allowed it to dominate the Fosse Way, as well as the river valley and the crossing over the River Avon. Though the motte to the south-west of the present castle is now called "Ethelfleda's Mound" ('Ethelfleda' being an alternative form of Æthelflæd), it is in fact part of the later Norman fortifications, and not of Anglo-Saxon origin


Wow that is an eyefull of sunshine on a beautiful piece of historic architecture and green natural turf. Thank you for sharing, Mr. Batty. It's a beautiful world over there.


----------



## beautress (Dec 11, 2019)

beautress said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Oh I forgot to mention  up there ^^^ that a friend of mine who has emphasema asked me to research anything he can do. I was pretty reluctant, because my outdated 80's health schools tended to go with the never-ending fire story about emphasema. I checked it out and nutritionists have done some discoveries about turning emphasema. Several tests that were run on thousands of people that had some other condition were taking vitamin A. Those who were known to have had emphasema didn't have it any more. Apparently the Vitamin A was thought to have influenced the emphasema fire theory as bogus as a hopeless condition, so they ran some more tests on people whose problem was emphasema, and they ran Vitamin A against a placebo. Test after test kept coming up with reduced the size of the emphasema lesions in the tests along with numerous x-rays showing reduced affliction to total absence of the disease. My doctor ran some tests on me a few years back and found me deficient in potassium, Vitamin D and Vitamin A. I took supplements for a while, but stopped when my fatigue went away. Now I'm getting leg cramps and reviewed studies in potassium, A and D. I'm going upstairs and starting over, except this time, I'm not going to quit because of Vitamin A helping people with lung problems so much. It's also the eye vitamin, and people who also take Lutein along with their regular One-a-Day vitamins have less trouble with eye pain when driving at night when combined with vitamin A. If you add Collagen and Biotin supplements, your skin clears up and you look younger. The new creams available even at walmart now can eliminate the crows feet near the eyes, puffy areas above and below the eye, and get rid of those cruddy rings that form at the base of the neck when you hit 60. When I tried it, 3 months later all those wrinkles disappeared, which was unheard of 25 years ago. Now, Hollywood actresses are still working up into their 70s with no wrinkles on their faces any more.

Oh, my, I'd be getting myself chewed out if this were a political thread and i strayed in four directions from the topic. <giggle>   

Anyway, my emphasema friend called me the other day and he went and got a bottle of vitamin A. Hopefully, we'll still be pals 10 years from now instead of me having another friend who's 6 feet under. 

That does it. After my cuppa coffee, I'm going straight upstairs and working on another ship quilt. I have enough squares in process to make 4 blue quilts for charity. I spent a couple of months making nothing but pink quilts for EJ's granddaughters and a whole lotta fire engines for the 5 grandsons who were EJ's heirs as well. When the roses bloom, I'm gonna take a couple of them to lay on EJ's grave, and his wife who died 10 years ago. His mother lopped off about 15 acres for a family plot years ago, so they're situated right next to the farm they held onto through the depression in the 30s and back several generations.


----------



## Jackson (Dec 11, 2019)

beautress said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


How interesting!  I will get vitamin A today.  Keep going on the quilts!  I am sure they are appreciated!

Thank you


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 11, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Dang, gallantwarrior ..when it rains it pours for you too! You are one strong dude, buddy. Don't let anyone...or YOU...tell you different. Don't know what the "worst thing ever" is, but it must be bad. My prayers are up for ya, hon.
> 
> And now..I am off to bed. Doc appt tomorrow (regular doc), to see what to do about my high blood pressure. Docs and nurses at the hospital said I am a walking time bomb for a stroke. I damn sure don't want one of those and survive it. I'd rather kick than wake up a vegetable with the need to depend on MrGracie. I adore him, but he would NOT be a good caregiver. Nope. I'd be fucked 3 ways to sunday if I had to rely on him.
> Anyway..I put off the stop smoking until I can see my doc. BP will skyrocket worse going thru withdrawals, so I want to try to get this under control, then start the patch. Whether I can get it down or not doesn't matter. I have 4 packs left. Once those are gone..that's it. My patches patiently await me.
> ...


Sleep well, Gracie.
I know what you mean about surviving a stroke.  After all the shit I've been through with the partner after  his stroke, I'd rather just kick it, too.  The partner is irritable and angry all the time, just spoiling for a fight.  While he's never been physically violent before, he totally lost his shit Sunday and punched me in the mouth because he couldn't figure out how to log onto a website and I pretty much refused to do it for him.  He's got to learn how to do this kind of thing for himself.  After he started throwing things and I told him to quit acting like a three-year-old having a temper tantrum, he popped me one good.  He's been back at his place in town since then and he has me to thank that he didn't go to jail.  I made a case for him to go home instead because of his recent stroke and other medical issues.  I don't know whether he realizes how badly he screwed up his life by allowing himself to lose control like he did.  When we go to court, I am going to insist on anger management and that he see a doctor about his issues.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 11, 2019)

Okay, is it me or are there no editors available?  There's an ad at the bottom of my page that is hawking "Affordable Autos for Senors".  Are the trying to appeal to the Hispanic market or did the just misspell "seniors"?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 11, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> Sorry folks! I've been away too long. It has been an eventful couple of weeks for me. I had a scheduled colonoscopy for the day before Thanksgiving! That meant Tuesday was prep day! Everybody's favorite! Then 7:00 am, down to the clinic for pictures, and they didn't give me one to hang on the fridge! Groggy from the anesthetic  I slept Wednesday away. Then, what did I face the next day but a heaping Thanksgiving dinner!
> 
> I had adoctor appointment on the Tuesday after Thanksgiving. But the day before I walked from the Great Hall here at the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate to my bedroom. Upon getting there, I felt light headed. Then I saw the lights one would see upon getting a blow to the nose! Kness buckled, a staggering step and, in the words of Howard Cosell, DOWN GOES NOSMO! I smacked my noggin on the consol table biffing up my left eye and rendering me more senseless than usual.
> 
> ...


So, what did they figure out was causing your problem?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 11, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I just went through one of the worst incidents in my life, one that will be ongoing for a while.  Given all the pain and suffering I've missed here, I will refrain from being a whiner.  This, too, shall pass and may be all for the best, eventually.
> ...


At this point, he has to help himself.  To help himself, he will have to acknowledge he has a problem and I doubt he'll do that.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 11, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Maybe the CS should be renamed Colonoscopy Shop? lol
> Seems all of us are being ass reamed lately.
> 
> Saw my regular doc today. He said the hospital was having a cow because while I was under, my BP went from 213/81 to 226/96. Unfortunately, there isn't much more they can do about my high BP cuz I have a slow heartbeat. Usually, its supposed to 60 beats per minutes or thereabouts. MIne is usually 50. So the meds I take will just make is slower and that won't be good, he said. So...he upped my HZTZ to 25 instead of the 12.5 I am taking now. And, once I quit smoking, that should help too. He ordered me some Wellburtin (zyban) to take along with wearing my patches and that outta do the trick of getting me smoke free. We hope.
> ...


I'm still keeping up a vigil for you, Gracie.


----------



## beautress (Dec 11, 2019)

Jackson said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


Best wishes, Jackson.

Not all doctors ignore nutrition. This one has a way of unclogging arteries and reducing high blood pressure. All you gotta do other than this is to (daily) walk around the block a couple of times (start in with a shorter walk if 2 blocks is too much). Also, if you're over 50, you need to stretch a minute or two before engaging in physical activity if you aren't already on an exercise program. Stretching will reduce any soreness that would have risen if you didn't want to be laid up for a long winter's nap with aches and pains. Now for my Doctor friend, Mr. Informed-about-nutrition:
(Clogged arteries result from the build-up of a substance called plaque in the arterial walls. It is also medically referred to as arterial plaque. This plaque can reduce blood flow or even block it altogether.) His panacea takes 7 weeks, but it should start opening clogged arteries a little at a time each morning. If you already had a meal, drink a half cup of distilled or purified water and  wait 2 hours to have that empty stomach. It took me about a half hour to peel the lemons and process them in my blender, which took one cup of water to ensure proper blending of the items drawn and quartered.   Also, my blender has a setting entitled "Liquefy" which I used. and there wasn't a shred of anything except mush in the strainer by the time I got to the straining step. The drink doesn't taste near as bad as the #@%$* beet juice. I'm so old my ankles are swollen due to clogged arteries and I'm hoping to have ankles like Marilyn Monroe in her prime again. The doctor wanted me to have my arteries surgically scrubbed a month or two ago, but I dragged my heels at the thought of it because I live alone, my nearest relative is 100 miles away, so on Ground Hog's day I'm going to write a note to revisit the doctor's office so I can hear her say "What th-....???" when she checks my unclogged arteries and wonders why my condition is reversed. Yes, I know. Optimism can be a fault. 

​


----------



## Jackson (Dec 11, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Dang, gallantwarrior ..when it rains it pours for you too! You are one strong dude, buddy. Don't let anyone...or YOU...tell you different. Don't know what the "worst thing ever" is, but it must be bad. My prayers are up for ya, hon.
> ...


I am so sorry you are going through this.  If he returns and is out of control again, I think you should consider a restraining order.. Take care.


----------



## Jackson (Dec 11, 2019)

beautress said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


Walking extended distances is out of the question for me.  I get groceries delivered and cannot go anywhere without my oxygen.
Walking room to room is about my length of "walks."


----------



## beautress (Dec 11, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> Sorry folks! I've been away too long. It has been an eventful couple of weeks for me. I had a scheduled colonoscopy for the day before Thanksgiving! That meant Tuesday was prep day! Everybody's favorite! Then 7:00 am, down to the clinic for pictures, and they didn't give me one to hang on the fridge! Groggy from the anesthetic  I slept Wednesday away. Then, what did I face the next day but a heaping Thanksgiving dinner!
> 
> I had adoctor appointment on the Tuesday after Thanksgiving. But the day before I walked from the Great Hall here at the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate to my bedroom. Upon getting there, I felt light headed. Then I saw the lights one would see upon getting a blow to the nose! Kness buckled, a staggering step and, in the words of Howard Cosell, DOWN GOES NOSMO! I smacked my noggin on the consol table biffing up my left eye and rendering me more senseless than usual.
> 
> ...


I've been in front of the sewing machine for several days and too much time spent there, NosmoKing, and I was doing a little catching up this morning. Prayers up for your complete return to health.


----------



## Jackson (Dec 11, 2019)

Gracie said:


> One thing I will say about it all.....IF the results come back and I have cancer somewhere....oh HAYELL no will I quit. Nope. I'm dyin' anyway, I figure, so why not do what I want with cigs?


That's what I think.  But if smoking makes you uncomfortable, don't do it.

My mother lived many years in an Alzheimer's unit.  I will not accept that.  I'm happy, comfortable and ready for what ever God has plans for me.


----------



## beautress (Dec 11, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Hi all.  The wife had her first round of this chemo yesterday which meant six hours at the cancer center most of which was waiting.  First blood draw then an hour later meeting with the doc to make sure all was good to start the chemo and discuss possible side effects and precautions then an hour later for the infusion, waiting for the drug to be mixed then an hour administering it via infusion pump.  When we left at 6PM she decided she wanted Dominos Pizza after we got home.  We quickly decided that was a mistake and will never do that again, back to Dion's.........  Their pizza is a thousand times better.
> The chemo is Doxorubicin commonly referred to as the Red Devil, she can have eight cycles only over a lifetime, it's that toxic.  Part of what the doc covered was dealing with bodily fluids for the first 48 hours after the drug being administered. Close the toilet lid when flushing and flush twice, handle any possible cleanup with rubber gloves and if she sweats profusely wash all affected clothing and bedding separately in hot water.  Barring any possible new trials that might pop up this is the last treatment they have available.
> In the meantime I'm starting to convert over to all natural, organic foods and no hormone, grass feed meats, eggs and poultry, something I should have done a year ago.
> That's all for now.  Hope all of you are doing well.


Ringle, prayers up for Mrs. Ringle.  Y'all are the best.


----------



## Jackson (Dec 11, 2019)

beautress said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry folks! I've been away too long. It has been an eventful couple of weeks for me. I had a scheduled colonoscopy for the day before Thanksgiving! That meant Tuesday was prep day! Everybody's favorite! Then 7:00 am, down to the clinic for pictures, and they didn't give me one to hang on the fridge! Groggy from the anesthetic  I slept Wednesday away. Then, what did I face the next day but a heaping Thanksgiving dinner!
> ...


Thank you, but that is not in the cards.  I've already had one stroke (very small) that targeted my left eye.  I get shots in my eye about every 6 weeks.  I couldn't see anything out of that eye, but I can make out some things now, so that is great.  So in my right eye...it's functioning well.

Take a moment to think how bad things COULD be and I am perfectly happy with my life now.


----------



## beautress (Dec 11, 2019)

Jackson said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > One thing I will say about it all.....IF the results come back and I have cancer somewhere....oh HAYELL no will I quit. Nope. I'm dyin' anyway, I figure, so why not do what I want with cigs?
> ...


Jackson...  You are loved.


----------



## Jackson (Dec 11, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Hi all.  The wife had her first round of this chemo yesterday which meant six hours at the cancer center most of which was waiting.  First blood draw then an hour later meeting with the doc to make sure all was good to start the chemo and discuss possible side effects and precautions then an hour later for the infusion, waiting for the drug to be mixed then an hour administering it via infusion pump.  When we left at 6PM she decided she wanted Dominos Pizza after we got home.  We quickly decided that was a mistake and will never do that again, back to Dion's.........  Their pizza is a thousand times better.
> The chemo is Doxorubicin commonly referred to as the Red Devil, she can have eight cycles only over a lifetime, it's that toxic.  Part of what the doc covered was dealing with bodily fluids for the first 48 hours after the drug being administered. Close the toilet lid when flushing and flush twice, handle any possible cleanup with rubber gloves and if she sweats profusely wash all affected clothing and bedding separately in hot water.  Barring any possible new trials that might pop up this is the last treatment they have available.
> In the meantime I'm starting to convert over to all natural, organic foods and no hormone, grass feed meats, eggs and poultry, something I should have done a year ago.
> That's all for now.  Hope all of you are doing well.


Ringel, I am so sorry for what you are going through.  I do hope that you both have good times that you smile and realize how luck you have been to be together.


----------



## Jackson (Dec 11, 2019)

beautress said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Oh, how sweet!  Yes I am loved and am so lucky to have my family!  I have been blessed so much and the blessings continue!!!
God has great plans for you, too!


----------



## Jackson (Dec 11, 2019)

Warning!  Don't lose you sense of humor no matter what you're going through.  The ability to laugh is a blessing you've been given, you know.

Every morning my son wakes me with a phone call to ask me what I'm, doing.  One day, I said, "I'm painting the house. what do you think I'm doing?"  We laughed, so he calls me each day wanting to know what I'm doing and I have to dream up something crazy to make his day.  Today I said I wanted to get an aerial view of my house but my drone is too much trouble, so I'm building a ferris wheel.  Ah, to giggle is fun.


----------



## beautress (Dec 11, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Dang, gallantwarrior ..when it rains it pours for you too! You are one strong dude, buddy. Don't let anyone...or YOU...tell you different. Don't know what the "worst thing ever" is, but it must be bad. My prayers are up for ya, hon.
> ...


Somehow I missed this post, GW. Prayers up for you. FWIW, I hope you reported the punch at least to the emergency room. Blows to the head can cause mild concussion in their best light and can lead to dementia, as I know from the loss of my husband and his 10-year battle with the disease, which came to our attention about 3 years before he died. The blow to his head was executed by a gang of bullies in the early 60s, and according to his neurologist, the brain starts falling away from the brain at the site of the blow and can take half a lifetime to show up as dementia. Who knew back then he would die of his wounds half a lifetime later which was the first time the truth of the damage came to light? And FWIW, there are procedures nowadays in neurologist land that can prevent the problem if it is first identified in an emergency room test that should be administered when the head receives the blow. This also gives you a legal right or two in the case of a partnership that leads to a blow anywhere above the neck. Be sure someone official knows about your blow, O gallant one, because it could help cover costs of your procedures when and if you ever need something done related to that blow to your head, and it could prevent you spending the last few years of your life wondering who you are and what you did with your precious life and whether you have children. 

If you haven't seen a medical expert (Neurologist) about your head blow, consider the symptoms here: Concussions: How They Can Affect You Now and Later   			 | University of Utah Health


----------



## beautress (Dec 11, 2019)

Jackson said:


> Warning!  Don't lose you sense of humor no matter what you're going through.  The ability to laugh is a blessing you've been given, you know.
> 
> Every morning my son wakes me with a phone call to ask me what I'm, doing.  One day, I said, "I'm painting the house. what do you think I'm doing?"  We laughed, so he calls me each day wanting to know what I'm doing and I have to dream up something crazy to make his day.  Today I said I wanted to get an aerial view of my house but my drone is too much trouble, so I'm building a ferris wheel.  Ah, to giggle is fun.


I'm gonna use that line. Except I am going up on my 20-ft. ladder and scrub the shady side of my house with clorox bleach to remove the scum buildup that discolors the siding. 

I love the stuff I learn coming here. <giggle!>


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 11, 2019)

beautress said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Thanks for the info.
I called the police as soon as possible.  He's been charged with Assault 4.  I don't know whether he realizes just how badly he screwed up his life with that one impulsive blow.  He really does need to get some medical attention for the cerebral infection he's gotten since his stroke. For now, he's staying at his house in Anchorage and I am happy to be in my place.


----------



## beautress (Dec 11, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I'm so relieved, GW.  Now hie thee to thy doctor's office and have them track down the nearest neurologist and get your head and brain checked, plz. thx. Oh, yes, and let partner pay the cost of your exam.


----------



## Jackson (Dec 11, 2019)

beautress said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Warning!  Don't lose you sense of humor no matter what you're going through.  The ability to laugh is a blessing you've been given, you know.
> ...


There ya go!  Good stuff!  After a while if you really want to blow his mind, tell him you are watching porn!!!


----------



## Gracie (Dec 11, 2019)

Jackson said:


> Warning!  Don't lose you sense of humor no matter what you're going through.  The ability to laugh is a blessing you've been given, you know.
> 
> Every morning my son wakes me with a phone call to ask me what I'm, doing.  One day, I said, "I'm painting the house. what do you think I'm doing?"  We laughed, so he calls me each day wanting to know what I'm doing and I have to dream up something crazy to make his day.  Today I said I wanted to get an aerial view of my house but my drone is too much trouble, so I'm building a ferris wheel.  Ah, to giggle is fun.


This made me crack up today when I saw it on Twitter.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 11, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Dang, gallantwarrior ..when it rains it pours for you too! You are one strong dude, buddy. Don't let anyone...or YOU...tell you different. Don't know what the "worst thing ever" is, but it must be bad. My prayers are up for ya, hon.
> ...


When they start to hit..it's over. Anger management is not guaranteed. NOW is the time to do what you have spoke of doing in the past. Getting rid of the partnership in all aspects...personal and business.  I think this is what you really need to do. Permanently. You don't need this added bullshit, hon.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 11, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


And you can't be his enabler anymore. Really. Your health is as important too.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 11, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > That time of year. Spent last night having dinner and spending money at the Butler Institute of American Art. Last night was the preview show for their annual Christmas Arts and Crafts show. Over 75 vendors and last night was by invitation only. They will be open to the public today and tomorrow. Anyway my good friend Maureen was once again my dinner date. Loads of fun.
> ...


Alas we are firmly stuck in the Friend zone.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 11, 2019)

I don't get here often enough to be up to date with everyone. Nosmo I hope they find minor problems. For those wanting to quit smoking, I did this 13 + years ago. But I didn't quit.... I knew how hard that would be, and I knew that cutting back wasn't going to work. So I simply decided not to light the next one. So here I am today a smoker who hasn't lit up in just over 13 years.... Best of luck to all of you...


----------



## Gracie (Dec 11, 2019)

Raining. Rain rain rain. I LOVE rain. Keep on keeping on, says I!!!

Nothing like listening to it outside while I sit inside with a warm cup of hot chocolate, in my fluffy pink robe, with Evie my cat laying on my lap while the heater gently caresses us. Oh yes. RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 12, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
Seagal and Mr. Seagal.
Beautress for wellness
Kat for wellness
Mindful and her shoulder for healing
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Peach's Mr. P for wellness and successful surgery and comfort/peace for Peach.
Ringel and Ms Ringel - comfort, wellness, solutions for both.
Extra prayers/positive vibes for gallantwarrior dealing with his own health issues as well as a terribly difficult situation with Rod and increased responsibilities and also for Rod's healing in mind, body, and spirit.
Gracie for wellness, good solutions, and a conquering spirit.
Jackson for wellness.
Did we miss anybody? Jog my memory please.

And we leave a light on so that those who have been away can find their way back.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 12, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


This is a hard one and I've seen it over and over again in patients who have had severe life changing accidents or health issues.  They get to the point where frustration and anger pretty much takes over and they're mad at the world for what's happening to them and sometimes can become situationally violent.  It's part of the coping mechanism.  Most work through it over time but that was never an excuse to let them off the hook for their actions though "punishment" should fit condition.  People who have experienced brain trauma (stroke, etc) can be quite unpredictable, they can be perfectly fine one moment and violent the next, verbally and or physically.  It's tough to deal with and not being there in your place I cannot assess your partner's mental and emotional condition so as you're there you have to make a choice to continue to help or cut him loose.  Sorry you have to go through that, I should have warned you it might be coming but was/am too lost in my own situation to think of it at the time.  Sorry.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 12, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry folks! I've been away too long. It has been an eventful couple of weeks for me. I had a scheduled colonoscopy for the day before Thanksgiving! That meant Tuesday was prep day! Everybody's favorite! Then 7:00 am, down to the clinic for pictures, and they didn't give me one to hang on the fridge! Groggy from the anesthetic  I slept Wednesday away. Then, what did I face the next day but a heaping Thanksgiving dinner!
> ...


They say it was due to dehydration. I'm diabetic and after the roller coaster of prepping for a colonoscopy then Thanksgiving sinner then a weekend jam packed with activities, my body was more thirsty than I knew. Ain't that a kick in the head?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 12, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> They say it was due to dehydration


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 12, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Raining. Rain rain rain. I LOVE rain. Keep on keeping on, says I!!!
> 
> Nothing like listening to it outside while I sit inside with a warm cup of hot chocolate, in my fluffy pink robe, with Evie my cat laying on my lap while the heater gently caresses us. Oh yes. RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN!!!


Been raining plenty here, too!  We're still hanging around freezing with freeze/thaw cycles every week it seems.  It's 32F right now.  My road into my place is a sheet of ice, polished by high winds.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 12, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Dehydration can be dangerous.  Many folks don't recognize that they need to drink more.  And then, if imbibing alcohol beverages, you need to drink even more water to offset the way alcohol dehydrates your body.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 12, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I should drink more water. But I never feel thirsty.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 12, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



Hubs was like that after his diagnosis and became near impossible to live with, I was never so close to leaving him. I understood why, but a family can only take so much.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 12, 2019)

Mindful said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Many people who are dehydrated don't feel thirsty until the need for water becomes critical, though the 8 glasses of water a day suggestion isn't really necessary for many.  But many times I have felt crappy, tired, irritable etc. and then realize that this is due to dehydration even though I haven't felt thirsty.  A couple of glasses of water and I'm fine.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 12, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Some people are zealots about it.

I read about a woman in Spain, who "drowned" internally from overdoing it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 12, 2019)

beautress said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



Wishing you all the best Beautress.  And I wrote down the recipe and will try it as


beautress said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



Interesting Beautress.  I believe in holistic cures wherever possible. Wrote down the recipe and will try it with you.  I have been informed that I have some hardening of arteries here and there--nothing critical yet--but would like to eliminate further problems and hopefully reverse what's there.

Will put myself on the vigil list, however, as an ultrasound on Monday revealed that I have a small mass on my liver and will schedule a Ct scan to check it out.  It is likely nothing serious, but you never know.

So will appreciate prayers/positive vibes from you Coffee Shoppers for a positive test result.


----------



## beautress (Dec 12, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


Prayers up, Foxfyre.  

If only there were a way that when one system becomes healthy, to stop another system from failing. Staying alive past 80 can be a constant fight that others cannot see. 

Beauty is said not to be in a jar, yet as time goes forward, yes, there are jars that nourish starving skin cells and remove wrinkles that makes old skin baby-soft. These products were not available to everyday women 10 years ago. That changed a couple of years back as cosmetics companies looked at and found remedies for cellular regeneration that everyday people can afford. The kicker is that some bright young women didn't know about the rules of science and went by hearing that this or that element did well, and from their grapevine experience put the right two or three products together that synergized the youth of skin cells, marketed them, and made a whole lot of old faces grow new younger-looking skin in just about 4 weeks of consecutive application. We now have 70 year old women who turned around skin scarred by age with just applying a product in a jar that reversed the aging it was applied to, whether it was bags below the eyes or neck skin that harbored rings to being clear as baby skin again.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 12, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...





I think most of us don't realize what you and Mrs. R are going through but I can imagine. Is she having a lot of awful with the new med?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 12, 2019)

beautress said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



Staying alive is not a priority with me so much as quality of life while I am living. And yet I have two people who heavily depend on me so I need to stay alive for awhile too.  Ah well. We do what we have to do as best as we can.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 12, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


So far not so much but again its just the first round it could get worse later, we don't know.


----------



## beautress (Dec 12, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Okay, is it me or are there no editors available?  There's an ad at the bottom of my page that is hawking "Affordable Autos for Senors".  Are the trying to appeal to the Hispanic market or did the just misspell "seniors"?


I'm guessing it was spellcheck failure to interpret context.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 12, 2019)

beautress said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, is it me or are there no editors available?  There's an ad at the bottom of my page that is hawking "Affordable Autos for Senors".  Are the trying to appeal to the Hispanic market or did the just misspell "seniors"?
> ...


Si Senorita!


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 12, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


One nurse recommended I pinch the skin on the back of my hand. It should snap back in place quickly. But if you're dehydrated, it just stays pinched up and then sags back in place. Enough fluid in your system would show up in how pliable that patch of skin is.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 12, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Thanks. I'll give it a try.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 12, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Being a New Mexican you might like this.........  Having a little fun. 

Why I love New Mexico


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 12, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



And this is why I always drink my whiskey on the rocks.


----------



## Oddball (Dec 13, 2019)

Santa is real!

Wrong number leads to walker for elderly woman :: WRAL.com


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 13, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Santa is real!
> 
> Wrong number leads to walker for elderly woman :: WRAL.com



Beautiful.  We need a LOT more news like that.  Thanks Oddball.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 13, 2019)

Just an update for Mr. P
He just had his 2nd visit yesterday to see the Doc that will do his surgery.
He has two tests that will be done on Jan. 6th.
Then another appt. on the 16th and they will explain to us what will happen during and after his surgery and what I need to do for him at home.
Doc says he has a 95% chance of making it through his open heart surgery.
Of course our 36th anniversary is on Jan. 16th.
Still better than when we spent it in ICU in 2017. 


I'm still doing renovations and painting.
I'm almost done except for putting down the new kitchen floor and one more back bedroom.
I'm still entertaining a couple of neighbors who come down to see me on the 3rd step ladder.
They both say I look like Spiderman without the sticky web stuff going up the wall.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 14, 2019)

peach174 said:


> Just an update for Mr. P
> He just had his 2nd visit yesterday to see the Doc that will do his surgery.
> He has two tests that will be done on Jan. 6th.
> Then another appt. on the 16th and they will explain to us what will happen during and after his surgery and what I need to do for him at home.
> ...



So glad you checked in Peach. I've been thinking about you and the Mr. a lot and wondering what was happening.  So thanks for the update.  Will keep the prayers and positive vibes coming for you both.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 14, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
Seagal and Mr. Seagal.
Beautress for wellness
Kat for wellness
Mindful and her shoulder for healing
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Peach's Mr. P for wellness and successful surgery and comfort/peace for Peach.
Ringel and Ms Ringel - comfort, wellness, solutions for both.
Extra prayers/positive vibes for gallantwarrior dealing with his own health issues as well as a terribly difficult situation with Rod and increased responsibilities and also for Rod's healing in mind, body, and spirit.
Gracie for wellness, good solutions, and a conquering spirit.
Jackson for wellness.
And me, Foxfyre, for good news from upcoming tests.
Did we miss anybody? Jog my memory please.

And we leave a light on so that those who have been away can find their way back.


----------



## Oddball (Dec 14, 2019)

Saturday morning!

Bears have to snooze in the winter time, so don't wake 'em up.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 14, 2019)

It’s a lovely sunny Saturday afternoon here. Liverpool v Watford  on the magic box and a festive gingerbread 5.9% ale to wash my lunch down with... life is good!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 14, 2019)

Or good afternoon to our U.S. easterners, good early evening to our western European friends, good evening/good night to our eastern European/Asian friends and/or happy Sunday to our Aussie friends. 

I think the only continent not represented in any way in the Coffee Shop so far as I know is Africa. We'll have to work on that.   (Well Antarctica isn't represented either, but does anybody living there even have internet?)


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 14, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Or good afternoon to our U.S. easterners, good early evening to our western European friends, good evening/good night to our eastern European/Asian friends and/or happy Sunday to our Aussie friends.
> 
> I think the only continent not represented in the Coffee Shop so far as I know is Africa. We'll have to work on that.



Thanks Foxfyre, it’s 6:10pm here, it’s nearly dinner time. I’ve had a lazy day on the sofa, I’ve not felt good for a week, I can’t seem to shrug off this dry head cold. The feeling of being tired all the time, congested, headaches.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 14, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Or good afternoon to our U.S. easterners, good early evening to our western European friends, good evening/good night to our eastern European/Asian friends and/or happy Sunday to our Aussie friends.
> ...



Well then, unless you object, we'll put you on the vigil list for a few days.  Couldn't hurt.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 14, 2019)

I’ve a question to ask you ladies, I bought a painting in 1980 for my ex wife on holiday, it’s hung on the wall of my house even after we split up. My question is this; As I bought the painting for her should I give her half the money if I sell it?


----------



## Gracie (Dec 14, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> I’ve a question to ask you ladies, I bought a painting in 1980 for my ex wife on holiday, it’s hung on the wall of my house even after we split up. My question is this; As I bought the painting for her should I give her half the money if I sell it?


No.
Meanwhile..love the painting!


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 14, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > I’ve a question to ask you ladies, I bought a painting in 1980 for my ex wife on holiday, it’s hung on the wall of my house even after we split up. My question is this; As I bought the painting for her should I give her half the money if I sell it?
> ...


Thanks Gracie. 

It’s a Barry Hilton original, one of his earliest. 
Barry Hilton


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 14, 2019)

As you scroll thru link, the Paintings of the sail ships you can tell this was a pretty much one of just trial paintings.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 14, 2019)

Very nice! Yours is Evening Moaring. I wonder what you will get for it?

I had to sell my personally owned Osterloh painting. Damn, I hated to have to do that but it was a necessity. 







home

I sold quite a few of them for him when I had my shop some years before on consignment. This one he did of his dad and James Cagney. His dad was in the movies back in the day.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 14, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Very nice! Yours is Evening Moaring. I wonder what you will get for it?
> 
> I had to sell my personally owned Osterloh painting. Damn, I hated to have to do that but it was a necessity.
> 
> ...


Interesting reading about him. Self taught, war vet. Pretty darn good artist.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 14, 2019)

I sold this one for him in the amount of 1500 bucks. He had an old portrait of a mountain man, but it was so damaged, it was hard to see the face of the guy..so he put his own in.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 14, 2019)

Funny story about him. I first saw his work at a Native American shop in Morro Bay, Ca. They were selling a few of his pieces and I fell in love with them all. So..I set about trying to find him, being a fan and all..I wanted to tell him just how much his art spoke to me. So, here I am seeking Robert Osterloh and only getting his dad, not knowing it was his dad and thinking this guy lived in LA or some exotic far away place that great artists live...like France or England or some such. So I look and look and look, because he is very private or so I was told by the store owner. Then one day, he walked in with another painting. I was amazed and said I had been looking for him. He laughed, bummed a cig off me and we went outside to have a smoke and when I asked point blank where he lived, he said about 4 blocks from where I was at that time currently living. LOL.
After that smoke...I left the Native American shop I was working at, opened my own shop, and got him to bring me his art to sell for him .
I traded a fairly expensive persian rug for Red Wing..the painting I first posted above. But some years later..had to sell it. Dammit.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 14, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Funny story about him. I first saw his work at a Native American shop in Morro Bay, Ca. They were selling a few of his pieces and I fell in love with them all. So..I set about trying to find him, being a fan and all..I wanted to tell him just how much his art spoke to me. So, here I am seeking Robert Osterloh and only getting his dad, not knowing it was his dad and thinking this guy lived in LA or some exotic far away place that great artists live...like France or England or some such. So I look and look and look, because he is very private or so I was told by the store owner. Then one day, he walked in with another painting. I was amazed and said I had been looking for him. He laughed, bummed a cig off me and we went outside to have a smoke and when I asked point blank where he lived, he said about 4 blocks from where I was at that time currently living. LOL.
> After that smoke...I left the Native American shop I was working at, opened my own shop, and got him to bring me his art to sell for him .
> I traded a fairly expensive persian rug for Red Wing..the painting I first posted above. But some years later..had to sell it. Dammit.



Thanks for sharing that with us Gracie  

Caravaggio the 16th century painter painted his own image in most of his paintings too.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 14, 2019)

I also started a website for him and bitched/nagged him to do prints. After I got sick, closed the shop and lost the house, I had no further contact with him. Lost the website address too. Had it on Angelfire. Only reason I found the one of the Mountain Man is because I just now googled Osterloh Angelfire and there it was.
Saw he has a brand new website too! Good for him!


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 14, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Funny story about him. I first saw his work at a Native American shop in Morro Bay, Ca. They were selling a few of his pieces and I fell in love with them all. So..I set about trying to find him, being a fan and all..I wanted to tell him just how much his art spoke to me. So, here I am seeking Robert Osterloh and only getting his dad, not knowing it was his dad and thinking this guy lived in LA or some exotic far away place that great artists live...like France or England or some such. So I look and look and look, because he is very private or so I was told by the store owner. Then one day, he walked in with another painting. I was amazed and said I had been looking for him. He laughed, bummed a cig off me and we went outside to have a smoke and when I asked point blank where he lived, he said about 4 blocks from where I was at that time currently living. LOL.
> ...


It was the first holiday i could properly afford in 1980, we had our first son in 1978, I had passed my driving test in 1979 and my father in law let me use his prized Rover 2.5  saloon to Newquay in Cornwall.
We’d hired a caravan for the week at a holiday park, it was cheap and cheerful, it gave the young wife a break.
At the end of the week I had a bit of spare money and we walked into a gallery/shop. The saleswoman explained “this is a special one, Barry Hilton doesn’t do many vertical paintings” and so I bought it for my ex wife.
The cost I believe £75 and they framed it too.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 14, 2019)

Gracie said:


> I also started a website for him and bitched/nagged him to do prints. After I got sick, closed the shop and lost the house, I had no further contact with him. Lost the website address too. Had it on Angelfire. Only reason I found the one of the Mountain Man is because I just now googled Osterloh Angelfire and there it was.
> Saw he has a brand new website too! Good for him!





Gracie said:


> I also started a website for him and bitched/nagged him to do prints. After I got sick, closed the shop and lost the house, I had no further contact with him. Lost the website address too. Had it on Angelfire. Only reason I found the one of the Mountain Man is because I just now googled Osterloh Angelfire and there it was.
> Saw he has a brand new website too! Good for him!





Gracie said:


> I also started a website for him and bitched/nagged him to do prints. After I got sick, closed the shop and lost the house, I had no further contact with him. Lost the website address too. Had it on Angelfire. Only reason I found the one of the Mountain Man is because I just now googled Osterloh Angelfire and there it was.
> Saw he has a brand new website too! Good for him!


It’s a sad story Gracie, you sound like you’ve had a whale of a time when you were younger tho.

Just like you I’ve been around and done stuff. With more time we can share stories on here?


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 14, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Very nice! Yours is Evening Moaring. I wonder what you will get for it?



This will give you an idea.  Barry Hilton Paintings & Artwork for Sale | Barry Hilton Art Value Price Guide


----------



## Gracie (Dec 14, 2019)

Oh, I was a wild one, that's for sure. Was a biker chick for a short time..rode with some non affiliated tough guys, was an old lady to one of them but bailed when he wanted to add another chick to our little twosome. I don't do sloppy seconds, .

Then I was a galley cook on a tuna boat. Had to sneak onboard, hide my butt length hair under a baseball cap/hoody from the cap'n cuz he didn't allow females on his boat, and the crew called me Charlie.  Got busted up in San Fran, hitchhiked home and called it a nice experience after I finally lost my  sea legs.

Just a few short stories of my wild and crazy life.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 14, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice! Yours is Evening Moaring. I wonder what you will get for it?
> ...


No clue how much those are in american dollars, but I presume a nice price.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 14, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


£1,500 =$2,000


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 14, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Oh, I was a wild one, that's for sure. Was a biker chick for a short time..rode with some non affiliated tough guys, was an old lady to one of them but bailed when he wanted to add another chick to our little twosome. I don't do sloppy seconds, .
> 
> Then I was a galley cook on a tuna boat. Had to sneak onboard, hide my butt length hair under a baseball cap/hoody from the cap'n cuz he didn't allow females on his boat, and the crew called me Charlie.  Got busted up in San Fran, hitchhiked home and called it a nice experience after I finally lost my  sea legs.
> 
> Just a few short stories of my wild and crazy life.


I get the idea... I’ve watched “Sons of Anarchy”


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 14, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice! Yours is Evening Moaring. I wonder what you will get for it?
> ...



I was just thinking that your painting would probably be in at least the £1500 range now.  Perhaps more if you sold it to a private collector; maybe less if you sell to a gallery.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 14, 2019)

In 1982 we had our 2nd son, he was 3 months old when the company I worked for asked me if I wanted to work on the QE2. It had returned from the Falklands war and needed a refit.
I joined the ship with mostly Manchester guys from a different branch of the company, we were put to work refurbishing the AC in cabins.
We sailed with the ship, mostly rich yank passengers. As we  were working passengers we were allowed to join the rich Americans on an evening even eating in the “Tables of the world” restaurant.
Probably did around 10 Atlantic crossing to American cities then down to the Caribbean islands, then back to Southampton. Then the world tour began straight after. Saw the world free of course, I have....lots to tell.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 14, 2019)

Slap it on ebay...you will get world wide bidders.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 14, 2019)

Ebay used to rock. Not sure how it is now. But it does have a wider audience.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 14, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Ebay used to rock. Not sure how it is now. But it does have a wider audience.



My new wife hasn’t said she doesn’t want the painting, but I kept the family house giving my ex wife half the value of it.
Bit by bit, piece by piece everything has gone from my old life, the painting on the wall is the only survivor, she thinks I haven’t known or noticed that she has replaced every stitch in the house with her own choice, of course I’ve paid for everything she desired.


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 14, 2019)

So great to read your stories, Gracie and Roy. I am an art lover too with 150 works of art ( framed prints of the classics hanging in museums and private collections around the world ). They hang from floor to ceiling, literally. lol


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 14, 2019)

AquaAthena said:


> So great to read your stories, Gracie and Roy. I am an art lover too with 150 works of art ( framed prints of the classics hanging in museums and private collections around the world ). They hand from floor to ceiling, literally. lol



That's your home Aqua?  It is lovely.  As are the prints.


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 14, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > So great to read your stories, Gracie and Roy. I am an art lover too with 150 works of art ( framed prints of the classics hanging in museums and private collections around the world ). They hand from floor to ceiling, literally. lol
> ...


Yes, it is sweetie, and "thank you" but only a small portion is being reflected.  Here is one more from the boudoir.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 14, 2019)

You have a lovely home AquaAthena, as my northern wife would say “ah bet that tekes a bet of cleaning! “


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 14, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> I’ve a question to ask you ladies, I bought a painting in 1980 for my ex wife on holiday, it’s hung on the wall of my house even after we split up. My question is this; As I bought the painting for her should I give her half the money if I sell it?



I try to avoid giving advice unless requested which it is being, however I am always loathed to tell people what they should or shouldn't do.  When I am conflicted, I let my conscience be my guide. I refuse to live with guilt, regret, or indecision. I have to feel right and good about my actions, otherwise, I lose some of myself which I have strived hard to achieve.

Your wife sounds like a true gem. As I am not perfect, I would have had that reminder of another era preceding ours......out of there. New beginnings and all.


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 14, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> You have a lovely home AquaAthena, as my northern wife would say “ah bet that tekes a bet of cleaning! “


LOL...yes, to the cleaning. Lots of glass and square footage not shown in these pics. Twenty- Tiffany-style lamps need constant wiping. Art needs dusting, and on and on but each day brings effort that is gratifying as to walk into this pristine beauty is a very sensual, and peaceful experience. More than one person has told me I should charge a cover charge.    They say it's like being in a museum and others say art gallery. I like to show the house on dark days when the ambiance explodes due to all the bursts of color and gentle graciousness.  It is awe-inspiring even to me after all these years of collecting.  

Thanks, Roy.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 14, 2019)

AquaAthena said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > I’ve a question to ask you ladies, I bought a painting in 1980 for my ex wife on holiday, it’s hung on the wall of my house even after we split up. My question is this; As I bought the painting for her should I give her half the money if I sell it?
> ...


Like you I love collecting things. Most boys of my generation in the U.K. collected stamps. Of course I installed that discipline in both my sons and they in turn have their own collections and interests.
Also from stamps I collect WW1 memorabilia, from medals, to Army issue compasses.
The Allied Victory medals were issued after the war, each country produced their own except for the commonwealth countries, collecting ....all of the different ones has been.....a challenge.

I own a mint boxed Japanese WW1 victory medal
Japanese WWI Victory Medal
To find a boxed mint condition medal was hard.


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 14, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...


A pristine treasure.  Very worthy of you, Roy. It is in the right hands for the highest appreciation and I thank you for sharing it with us. 

Now...Scarlet ( my kitty ) is finally napping and I get to mop floors after personalizing Christmas cards and decorating their white envelopes with beauty and Christmas cheer!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 14, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Oh, I was a wild one, that's for sure. Was a biker chick for a short time..rode with some non affiliated tough guys, was an old lady to one of them but bailed when he wanted to add another chick to our little twosome. I don't do sloppy seconds, .
> 
> Then I was a galley cook on a tuna boat. Had to sneak onboard, hide my butt length hair under a baseball cap/hoody from the cap'n cuz he didn't allow females on his boat, and the crew called me Charlie.  Got busted up in San Fran, hitchhiked home and called it a nice experience after I finally lost my  sea legs.
> 
> Just a few short stories of my wild and crazy life.



Damn Gracie. And you can write as testified to your graphic descriptions here in the Coffee Shop.  I've been pushing Nosmo King  to write his little anthologies--they are as good as any I've seen--and you should be writing the anthologies of your life story. I honestly think there is a market for it.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 14, 2019)

AquaAthena said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


Love your style. Almost a mash of Victorian, Boho. One would call it eclectic, lol. Regardless of a name..I love it!


----------



## Gracie (Dec 14, 2019)

Ha Ha. Thanks FF. 

I think I told the story of me belting a drunk with pool table balls? Believe that was told in the FZ. Or was it on the podcast back when I did such things down there? Anyway..dude got snarky with me. Ma had me bartending..bad idea since I don't have much patience for drunks. I don't drink and never did like the taste of it, which is probably why she had me as barkeep. Anyway, dude was really obnoxious and I had enough of his drunken attitude, and when he said he was going to beat me senseless for not putting up with his bullshit, I lost my temper. Smacked him over the head with a beer bottle, he punched me in the face but half missed so I only got one black eye afterwards, but he got hurt more than I did. The tussle wound up with me and him near the pool table where two poor ol guys were playing. I grabbed those balls and pelted the guy good. AND thumped him with a pool stick for good measure.
He stumbled out and I was "fired". Ma was in the office and heard the ruckus. Of course she found no fault with her precious customer and fired me for daring to stand up for myself after being hit. Pfffft.

Reminder folks: Billiard Balls Can Hurt You.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 14, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Ha Ha. Thanks FF.
> 
> I think I told the story of me belting a drunk with pool table balls? Believe that was told in the FZ. Or was it on the podcast back when I did such things down there? Anyway..dude got snarky with me. Ma had me bartending..bad idea since I don't have much patience for drunks. I don't drink and never did like the taste of it, which is probably why she had me as barkeep. Anyway, dude was really obnoxious and I had enough of his drunken attitude, and when he said he was going to beat me senseless for not putting up with his bullshit, I lost my temper. Smacked him over the head with a beer bottle, he punched me in the face but half missed so I only got one black eye afterwards, but he got hurt more than I did. The tussle wound up with me and him near the pool table where two poor ol guys were playing. I grabbed those balls and pelted the guy good. AND thumped him with a pool stick for good measure.
> He stumbled out and I was "fired". Ma was in the office and heard the ruckus. Of course she found no fault with her precious customer and fired me for daring to stand up for myself after being hit. Pfffft.
> ...


Indeed!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 14, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Ha Ha. Thanks FF.
> 
> I think I told the story of me belting a drunk with pool table balls? Believe that was told in the FZ. Or was it on the podcast back when I did such things down there? Anyway..dude got snarky with me. Ma had me bartending..bad idea since I don't have much patience for drunks. I don't drink and never did like the taste of it, which is probably why she had me as barkeep. Anyway, dude was really obnoxious and I had enough of his drunken attitude, and when he said he was going to beat me senseless for not putting up with his bullshit, I lost my temper. Smacked him over the head with a beer bottle, he punched me in the face but half missed so I only got one black eye afterwards, but he got hurt more than I did. The tussle wound up with me and him near the pool table where two poor ol guys were playing. I grabbed those balls and pelted the guy good. AND thumped him with a pool stick for good measure.
> He stumbled out and I was "fired". Ma was in the office and heard the ruckus. Of course she found no fault with her precious customer and fired me for daring to stand up for myself after being hit. Pfffft.
> ...



  Maybe not a story you would want to read to your grandkids, but definitely a colorful one for an Anthology: The Life of an old Hippie or something to that effect.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 14, 2019)

Gracie said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Why thank you Gracie!  I do have an eclectic personality and style and my taste in decorating has always reflected that. A woman told me the other day she had heard about my apartment and as an art lover would love to come and see it if I wouldn't mind. She mentioned she had been taking her daughter to art galleries and museums since her daughter was three.  As a schoolteacher, she has taught school and traveled in many countries.

When she arrived for the showing, so-to-speak- she stood in the living room, head rotating, and was speechless. I remained quiet so she could absorb as much as possible in one visit. She stayed for over an hour asking if she could return at my convenience to see it one more time. She recognized some of the 19th and 20th-century artists who grace my walls in combination with many mirrors of many sizes. Mirrors add depth to a room and reflect the art across the wall from them. Art is everywhere and my ceilings are 9-feet high. My bathroom alone has 30 works of art all over and into the bathtub/shower combination. Everywhere I look I see beauty. One guest last week commented she can't see how I would ever want to leave my place for any length of time. lol. She loved the "flow" of it all and said it was as if she were in an eclectic place shopping. lol

I am in the process of transferring files and photos from my desktop PC onto my Chromebooks as I ready for the demise of my cherished Windows experience with the great audio surround-sound external speakers and the large monitor. January 14th is when I have to put her to rest. What a shame. How I will miss that routine morning experience. My Acer Chromebooks have a 15.6 screen and the audio is very acceptable and the best of any Chromebook speakers I have heard. They are located on either side of the keyboard and they face UP and the bass is plenty good to play my Pandora radio stations as I drink my two cups of coffee, make a couple of posts and read my mail and then start getting ready for the day ahead at a job I love. Change is in the air in more ways than one. I will post more pics when I have everything in order. You should see the kitchen and the hallway...OMG!  Beauty everywhere. No drywall noticed in my house...lol.  Even the refrigerator has art all over. Klimt. Love his style.

So long for this evening, Gracie. I am hoping you are feeling much better these past few days. Thank you, again for your kind comments.


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 14, 2019)

Gracie said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...





Foxfyre said:


>


Ha! So TRUE!!!


Foxfyre said:


>


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 14, 2019)

Gracie said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Gracie, you nailed me. My extensive jewelry collection is a mash of Victorian and Boho.  I wear lots of jewelry every day,  even if I am not at work. Makeup and a buzzed haircut and I am ready for the world.....my world...lol.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 15, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
Seagal and Mr. Seagal.
Beautress for wellness
Kat for wellness
Mindful and her shoulder for healing
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Peach's Mr. P for wellness and successful surgery and comfort/peace for Peach.
Ringel and Ms Ringel - comfort, wellness, solutions for both.
Extra prayers/positive vibes for gallantwarrior dealing with his own health issues as well as a terribly difficult situation with Rod and increased responsibilities and also for Rod's healing in mind, body, and spirit.
Gracie for wellness, good solutions, and a conquering spirit.
Jackson for wellness.
And me, Foxfyre, for good news from upcoming tests.
Roy for wellness.
Did we miss anybody? Jog my memory please.

And we leave a light on so that those who have been away can find their way back.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 15, 2019)

It’s a fine Sunday morning here, my staffie bitch woke me up around 8am I didn’t mind, I lay there until she got impatient with me then I swung my legs over the bed and watched her tail wag.
I switched on the downstairs tv and started up my iPhone app for the wi fi coffee machine, by this time the staffies were bouncing into me to be let out.
Breakfast for them is bottled water, 2 wheatabix each and goats milk.
Grilled low fat sausages in a toasted sandwich for me.
The strong Brazilian coffee beans wakes me up sure enough, in a while I’ll make a weaker pot “For her majesty”
She stayed up later to watch some UFC championship fighting, She must have crept into bed last night as I didn’t wake.
After a bit more sky news tv I’ll start peeling some potatoes and carrots for our Sunday lunch. Slavery is part of being a husband... I know this.
Later mates!


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 15, 2019)

I did kitchen chores.  Sat down in the living room... shhh furry kids are napping.
Whilst I’m here on my own I’ve  finally deleted everything on my FB account. Only a fake picture which I’ve always used is left, only online friends know me as this entity.
I realised early that FB was one big snooping service for anyone who wanted just to keep an eye on the business of whoever they choose. 
Take for example my employer, a friend at work told me the HR manager asked him if he was friends with me on FB, so that meant they would like to see what I post on there. 
Big business also has an interest in what I post. 
Well if that’s the way of the world now they will have a hard job locating me for stuff.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 15, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> I did kitchen chores.  Sat down in the living room... shhh furry kids are napping.
> Whilst I’m here on my own I’ve  finally deleted everything on my FB account. Only a fake picture which I’ve always used is left, only online friends know me as this entity.
> I realised early that FB was one big snooping service for anyone who wanted just to keep an eye on the business of whoever they choose.
> Take for example my employer, a friend at work told me the HR manager asked him if he was friends with me on FB, so that meant they would like to see what I post on there.
> ...



I no longer have an employer and I was my own employer at the time I created a FB account.  But yes, the ability for electronic surveillance by our respective governments/law enforcement, all manner of vendors and services, employers, even nosy neighbors is definitely out there.

Just think how many times we do a cursory search on the internet and will immediately start seeing ads for whatever we were searching for. There are programs and means to prevent any sort of tracking of our on line activities, but using them also limits a lot of stuff we enjoy doing on the internet.

It's just a different world.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 15, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > I did kitchen chores.  Sat down in the living room... shhh furry kids are napping.
> ...


My wife is a techie, all I use online is my iPad and my iPhone. If anything needs to be done I politely ask her to sort it out, what she doesn’t know you can write on the back of a stamp about online business.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 15, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


They were only pitching to "senors".


----------



## boedicca (Dec 15, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> I did kitchen chores.  Sat down in the living room... shhh furry kids are napping.
> Whilst I’m here on my own I’ve  finally deleted everything on my FB account. Only a fake picture which I’ve always used is left, only online friends know me as this entity.
> I realised early that FB was one big snooping service for anyone who wanted just to keep an eye on the business of whoever they choose.
> Take for example my employer, a friend at work told me the HR manager asked him if he was friends with me on FB, so that meant they would like to see what I post on there.
> ...




Well done!  FB is Surveillance Tech.  Users are the products, not the customers


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 15, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


You can also press a fingernail.  Pink should turn white momentarily and then become pink again pretty quickly.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 15, 2019)

SFC Ollie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


On the rocks or with a water chaser.  Good whiskey should _never_ be polluted with mere water!


----------



## boedicca (Dec 15, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > I did kitchen chores.  Sat down in the living room... shhh furry kids are napping.
> ...



Indeed.  One cannot avoid the surveillance altogether, but using a more secure browser (I use Brave) and a non-GOOG search engine (i.e. DuckDuckGo) give one a bit of a fighting chance. I also moved my email to Protonmail awhile ago.  General principle:  avoid Google products.


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 15, 2019)

AquaAthena said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > So great to read your stories, Gracie and Roy. I am an art lover too with 150 works of art ( framed prints of the classics hanging in museums and private collections around the world ). They hang from floor to ceiling, literally. lol
> ...



Trying one more time to get this right.


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 15, 2019)

LOL...sorry  guys, for the inconsistencies. Trying to transfer files from one computer to another and download it there and upload it here is a new adventure for me. lol

And GW,  I like water with Chivas Regal but have had good whiskey without water and it was very sipped worthy. 

May you all make a glorious day. The sun finally came out here on the coast but snow is forecast for tomorrow!  Our annual, melt overnight beautiful snowfall. Happy, happy.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 15, 2019)

AquaAthena said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



Really beautiful Aqua.  You and Gracie really do have a flair for decorating with an unmistakable personal style.

My own style is much more utility and multi functional. We really live in our home and entertain a lot but the decor is pretty much southwestern rummage sale and almost all the stuff on the walls are artwork or photography produced or given to us by Hombre and/or friends and family.  Certainly not something you would see in Better Homes and Gardens but it suits our lifestyle.


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 15, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


You know something, Foxy, I have long felt a link to Gracie. A kind of soulmate kinship. There is a side of me that is much like what she is all about and I love that connection. I have long sensed this with her. We are creative, adventurous people and we have that little bohemian thing still going on and long may we be who we are.

As far as your home sounds, Foxy, I can visualize it and it is very homey and love and comfort are in the air there.  What could be more beautiful.  The bottom line is we bring to our journeys that which we find beauty and solace in and that is different for everyone. That which brings us peace and comfort is the soul of our existence as we live in our creations most of the time. We are comfortable with it and it suits our lifestyles. It is an extension of who we are. You, Foxy,  have an amazing ability to make others feel loved and you cook dishes for many different people to suit their nutritional needs. That is love. That is giving and caring and all combined make your little world a very busy and prosperous one. Goodwill is also in the air here and everywhere in the USMB Coffee Shop and right where we are at home. The beauty of life with our good deeds and our animals and friends and our unselfish giving to others is really what the good life is all about.  I am as comfortable in a cluttered messed up home as my own as long as I care for the person who lives in it. Love is what matters and what the heart feels when one is visiting there, not what is on the walls or the material covering the seating.


----------



## beautress (Dec 15, 2019)

Healing ....  soft seasonal sounds of comfort  ....    ....  peace to all this lovely season. 

You can put this youtube in another window and go about your business  ....  enjoy 

​


----------



## beautress (Dec 15, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> I’ve a question to ask you ladies, I bought a painting in 1980 for my ex wife on holiday, it’s hung on the wall of my house even after we split up. My question is this; As I bought the painting for her should I give her half the money if I sell it?


Ask her if she'd like you to sell it for her or give it back. Let her remember you being a beautiful human being. It's a win-win.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 15, 2019)

Hi all, hanging in there.  Still trying to get the bathroom done but have sorta been laid up for the last five days, knees were stiff and swollen but getting better.  Actually got some stuff done today including some more work on the tub niche and putting out a couple of Christmas items.
Here's the tub niche now.






Have to build a step because the tub is so deep, been bouncing a couple of ideas around in my head and think I have decided on what I want.  Now all I have to do is build it.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 15, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Hi all, hanging in there.  Still trying to get the bathroom done but have sorta been laid up for the last five days, knees were stiff and swollen but getting better.  Actually got some stuff done today including some more work on the tub niche and putting out a couple of Christmas items.
> Here's the tub niche now.
> 
> 
> ...


Ringel..have you tried that Arnica cream? I swear by it. But, I also wanted to try something new, so I bought something on Amazon that I will try tonight to see how it does:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07GDGLJW5/?tag=ff0d01-20

It has some great reviews but I gotta find out for myself. Meanwhile...try some of that Arnica Cream on yer knees. I smear it on both of mine...front and back; on my feet..ankles, soles, arch, betwixt my toes; on my wrists and sometimes on both hips. Stuff is amazing. I just hope this hemp stuff does as well or better.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 15, 2019)

This is the Arnica cream I get every couple of months:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00D7IVNDU/?tag=ff0d01-20


----------



## Gracie (Dec 15, 2019)

Meanwhile...seeing AquaAthena  beautiful house and decor..got me motivated to do more in mine. I could use more artwork, but I tend to hang tapestries instead of paintings and prints. Those fold and are easy to transport..better than canvas and frames. And during an earthquake, won't konk us in the head when they fall, lol. Plus, they are beautiful and have a multitude of uses. Drape over a couch, hang on the wall, cover up with them on cold nights, etc. 

And..I adore AquaAthena. Beautiful woman, beautiful soul. It just shines every time she posts.

PS...LOVE her vases and that cat statue!!! I like floor decor too.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 15, 2019)

This is the store on Amazon that I get my tapestries:

Amazon.com: Pure Country Weavers: Home & Kitchen


----------



## Gracie (Dec 15, 2019)

This is one of the tapestries I bought..it's like a headboard instead of having a headboard. Sorry it's cut off. My bed is a mess. 

And the other pic is of my tiny "sooth" area. Candles, gemstone rocks, carved fetishes, crystals, salt lamp, incense. I like looking at it at night before I go to bed. Soothes me. The back section is a room divider with sarees hanging all over it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 16, 2019)

Jasper, our oldest cat finally passed this morning from kidney failure, he was 17 1/2 years old.  He was greatly loved and will be sorely missed but we are grateful he is no longer suffering.
Goodbye my little buddy, you are with God now.


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 16, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, hanging in there.  Still trying to get the bathroom done but have sorta been laid up for the last five days, knees were stiff and swollen but getting better.  Actually got some stuff done today including some more work on the tub niche and putting out a couple of Christmas items.
> ...


Gracie, et al, this is an article you might find helpful when deciding to "hope this hemp stuff does as well or better" and whether to continue to use it: 
What We Don't Know About CBD Products Could Hurt You

A month ago I called my brother who has long been a practicing family physician and who was a registered pharmacist before that. He knows how drugs work, relative to the latest knowledge. I had asked him about the use of CBD products being sold everywhere. He said the medical community is at least 20 years behind in studying this new and sudden formula that one never knows what they are really getting. He mentioned all the unknowns and how it interacts with medications we may be taking. He also said while we may find temporary relief it could also be a wonderful formula but still unregulated, federally, so he does not recommend it to his patients because of the lack of knowledge. The link to the article I just posted substantiates my brother's concern with this product. I do know one person who had never tried anything with THC in it and she began hallucinating. I know others who are new to the formula and who swear by it, but they might want to check out influence on the liver, as mentioned in the sourced article.  My brother is very interested in this product and is staying on top of all the information.  Our cousin who called my brother recently was raving about the CBD oil he just purchased for 4 oz. at a cost of $125.00 ( or was it 175.? ) and you place a small drop under the tongue and presto! his pain was gone. My cousin is also a registered pharmacist. lol. So, who knows? Try it at one's own risk, I guess.


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 16, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Jasper, our oldest cat finally passed this morning from kidney failure, he was 17 1/2 years old.  He was greatly loved and will be sorely missed but we are grateful he is no longer suffering.
> Goodbye my little buddy, you are with God now.


This news breaks my heart, Ringel. What an incredibly beautiful friend you have loved and lost. My thoughts have been with you and Mrs. Ringel on a daily basis as you cope with sadness and uncertainty this Christmas season and after. Please send your wife some sincere hugs from me and tell her she is in my prayers each and every night, and so are you, my friend of many years.


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 16, 2019)

Gracie said:


> This is one of the tapestries I bought..it's like a headboard instead of having a headboard. Sorry it's cut off. My bed is a mess.
> 
> And the other pic is of my tiny "sooth" area. Candles, gemstone rocks, carved fetishes, crystals, salt lamp, incense. I like looking at it at night before I go to bed. Soothes me. The back section is a room divider with sarees hanging all over it.


Love that look, Gracie and love your wall coverings, too. Beauty comes in so many forms and yours suits your personality.  Basic, earthy, and beautiful.


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 16, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Meanwhile...seeing AquaAthena  beautiful house and decor..got me motivated to do more in mine. I could use more artwork, but I tend to hang tapestries instead of paintings and prints. Those fold and are easy to transport..better than canvas and frames. And during an earthquake, won't konk us in the head when they fall, lol. Plus, they are beautiful and have a multitude of uses. Drape over a couch, hang on the wall, cover up with them on cold nights, etc.
> 
> And..I adore AquaAthena. Beautiful woman, beautiful soul. It just shines every time she posts.
> 
> PS...LOVE her vases and that cat statue!!! I like floor decor too.


WOW!!!!!!!! Thanks for all that Christmas cheer, Gracie. Very heartwarming, sweetie. However, I don't have a cat statue so am wondering if you just saw my beautiful feline of solid black?


----------



## beautress (Dec 16, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Hi all, hanging in there.  Still trying to get the bathroom done but have sorta been laid up for the last five days, knees were stiff and swollen but getting better.  Actually got some stuff done today including some more work on the tub niche and putting out a couple of Christmas items.
> Here's the tub niche now.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, my goodness, I love blue. I just came downstairs from working on a blue quilt. I took a new med this morning called "garlic" and was a little queasy anyway, but that tile is fabulous! Thanks for sharing your work here.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 16, 2019)

Sitting down to dinner the wife informed she has bought 2 tickets for this
The Cat and The Canary — Theatre Royal Bath
in February, 3rd row in the middle apparently.

We go to the theatre whenever the wifey fancies the cast

Eyyy oop! Britt Ekland  is in it


----------



## beautress (Dec 16, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Jasper, our oldest cat finally passed this morning from kidney failure, he was 17 1/2 years old.  He was greatly loved and will be sorely missed but we are grateful he is no longer suffering.
> Goodbye my little buddy, you are with God now.


Sorry you lost your beautiful cat, Mr. Ringel. He was a looker.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 16, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Jasper, our oldest cat finally passed this morning from kidney failure, he was 17 1/2 years old.  He was greatly loved and will be sorely missed but we are grateful he is no longer suffering.
> Goodbye my little buddy, you are with God now.



condolences on losing a loved furry friend mate.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 16, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Jasper, our oldest cat finally passed this morning from kidney failure, he was 17 1/2 years old.  He was greatly loved and will be sorely missed but we are grateful he is no longer suffering.
> Goodbye my little buddy, you are with God now.



So sorry Ringel.  That's a good long life for a fur friend, but it doesn't make it any easier when they leave us.


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 16, 2019)

beautress said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, hanging in there.  Still trying to get the bathroom done but have sorta been laid up for the last five days, knees were stiff and swollen but getting better.  Actually got some stuff done today including some more work on the tub niche and putting out a couple of Christmas items.
> ...


And speaking of beauty, beautress, I have loved, respected and admired all the quilts you have put up over the years. They are of such quality and really transports the spirit of the viewer to another time in life when things were much simpler and beauty was made from the hands of its maker. Time and energy and love were poured into each quilt and often they told stories. Your taste in patterns and choices of color has always appealed to me. They make me think of times past when my grandparents spent time creating things that the family loved and most importantly, needed. You, beautress, are a master at quiltmaking. They could adorn anything upon which they lay or are hanging.  You are a talent in so many ways and I have long appreciated them all.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 16, 2019)

AquaAthena said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile...seeing AquaAthena  beautiful house and decor..got me motivated to do more in mine. I could use more artwork, but I tend to hang tapestries instead of paintings and prints. Those fold and are easy to transport..better than canvas and frames. And during an earthquake, won't konk us in the head when they fall, lol. Plus, they are beautiful and have a multitude of uses. Drape over a couch, hang on the wall, cover up with them on cold nights, etc.
> ...


It was green...next to a chair?


----------



## Gracie (Dec 16, 2019)

Speaking of cats..I am taking Abby in to the vet tomorrow to have her put down. I did all I could for her, but now she is getting paralyzed in her back legs and its getting worse. MRI's cost a couple grand, which I don't have, and other tests will rack up to 5 to 700 bucks, which I also don't have to spare. I don't want to take her to the pound cuz they will just gas her. I want to be there when they do it, so she knows she is not alone when embarking on her journey over rainbow bridge. She is only 10 months old, too. Vet said last vist she probably has cat leukemia, and possibly lymphoma. Now with this not being able to walk and just laying all day cuz of that, I see no other way to address this except to put her out of her misery.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 16, 2019)

I went out tonight to a superstore and bought the wife a Christmas card, it was a nice card but not as big as I usually get her. 
My wife being the brains of the operation will have bought hers online with some wordage and decorations of her design weeks ahead.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 16, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Speaking of cats..I am taking Abby in to the vet tomorrow to have her put down. I did all I could for her, but now she is getting paralyzed in her back legs and its getting worse. MRI's cost a couple grand, which I don't have, and other tests will rack up to 5 to 700 bucks, which I also don't have to spare. I don't want to take her to the pound cuz they will just gas her. I want to be there when they do it, so she knows she is not alone when embarking on her journey over rainbow bridge. She is only 10 months old, too. Vet said last vist she probably has cat leukemia, and possibly lymphoma. Now with this not being able to walk and just laying all day cuz of that, I see no other way to address this except to put her out of her misery.



So sorry Gracie. I know how hard that is as we have had to do it for our fur companions, but you gave her a lot of love and happiness in the time you've been together. And to not force her to needlessly suffer is absolutely an act of love.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 16, 2019)

I mentioned to my wife it would be nice if we had a bottle of sloe  Gin to offer our guests this year, no sooner said than done, she bought one today.
I remember tasting it at a gun fair years ago, my eldest son was 18months old so that is 38 yrs ago easy.
I’m looking forward to Xmas, my wife has her own money, she has always been independently wealthy. She overspends on me, but as a true Libran I expect it, that’s not me being shallow, it’s just the way it is


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 17, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
Seagal and Mr. Seagal.
Beautress for wellness
Kat for wellness
Mindful and her shoulder for healing
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Peach's Mr. P for wellness and successful surgery and comfort/peace for Peach.
Ringel and Ms Ringel - comfort, wellness, solutions for both.
Extra prayers/positive vibes for gallantwarrior dealing with his own health issues as well as a terribly difficult situation with Rod and increased responsibilities and also for Rod's healing in mind, body, and spirit.
Gracie for wellness, good solutions, and a conquering spirit.
Jackson for wellness.
And me, Foxfyre, for good news from upcoming tests.
Roy for wellness.
And caring for Ringel & Ms. R  who said goodbye to their fur friend Jasper today. . .and Gracie & Mr. G who are saying goodbye to their fur friend Abby. . .
And all those we love.

And we leave a light on so that those who have been away can find their way back.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 17, 2019)

Crappy end to my night tonight.  I get home from work in the wee hours of the morning, so I have to be quiet so as not to wake anyone.  To start with, after I got inside and went to the kitchen, I realized I needed to go back out to my car for something I forgot, and it's raining.  I decided to start some food heating in the microwave before I did that.  I turned the microwave on, but there were a couple of wineglasses with spoons in them next to the sink, which is right by the microwave, and I knocked one onto the floor, where it shattered loudly.  I used a hand broom to sweep it up (because I'm not sure where the big broom is, and it's too early in the morning to go wandering the house opening closets and look for it), but it wasn't as effective as I'd have liked.  I used a Swiffer to mop after sweeping.  After I got done with that, I stepped on a piece of glass...so back to sweeping.  I ended up leaving a note about the broken glass, in case I didn't get it all.

It turned into one of those times where everything I did seemed to go wrong: every door squeaked loudly, I hit every creaky spot on the floor, I accidentally clanged my metal tumbler into the plate my food was on, things like that.  At least neither of the dogs started barking.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 17, 2019)

Well, it's any day now with my 2nd daughter and her pregnancy, officially December 31st but she's pretty well had enough of this waiting stuff. My son-in-law works 4 day on/off shifts so she's spending his long work days with us. It's fun but I'd forgotten the stress level of last month of pregnancy for Mom and Pops.

 It's been interesting spending more time with her and my 3 year (namesake Lumpy) grandson. Sheesh, so much energy "Little Man" has and quite honestly Paa Paa is just plain ole tuckered out.



 
.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 17, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of cats..I am taking Abby in to the vet tomorrow to have her put down. I did all I could for her, but now she is getting paralyzed in her back legs and its getting worse. MRI's cost a couple grand, which I don't have, and other tests will rack up to 5 to 700 bucks, which I also don't have to spare. I don't want to take her to the pound cuz they will just gas her. I want to be there when they do it, so she knows she is not alone when embarking on her journey over rainbow bridge. She is only 10 months old, too. Vet said last vist she probably has cat leukemia, and possibly lymphoma. Now with this not being able to walk and just laying all day cuz of that, I see no other way to address this except to put her out of her misery.
> ...



I'm in the Middle East right now, and living with seven cats. All rescues. 

It's absolute heaven. I can't imagine them ever getting old..


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 17, 2019)

I’m doing my usual day shift. Then someone is picking me up around 7pm, it’s an all nighter. A job needs finishing tonight no excuses, just to make sure it’s finished they asked me to help out.
All day Wednesday off with pay sounds good to me.


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 17, 2019)

Gracie said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


OOhh, I found it. That is a pale green swan with a gold-plated beak. A very large swan, now residing in the bathroom.


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 17, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Speaking of cats..I am taking Abby in to the vet tomorrow to have her put down. I did all I could for her, but now she is getting paralyzed in her back legs and its getting worse. MRI's cost a couple grand, which I don't have, and other tests will rack up to 5 to 700 bucks, which I also don't have to spare. I don't want to take her to the pound cuz they will just gas her. I want to be there when they do it, so she knows she is not alone when embarking on her journey over rainbow bridge. She is only 10 months old, too. Vet said last vist she probably has cat leukemia, and possibly lymphoma. Now with this not being able to walk and just laying all day cuz of that, I see no other way to address this except to put her out of her misery.


Oh, so sorry and sad. Poor little one going over the rainbow bridge and at such a young age. Can't stand the thought. I am relieved to know you are going to be by her side. I have done this with my dogs and cats, too. Had my hand on them and talking soothingly as the Dr. injected them. A tearful time for me, always, and I have to drive 50 miles just to help me over the coming back home to the absence of the precious ones, An empty nest. Goodbye, little Abby. You were loved.

Gracie, I mourn with you.


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 17, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> I mentioned to my wife it would be nice if we had a bottle of sloe  Gin to offer our guests this year, no sooner said than done, she bought one today.
> I remember tasting it at a gun fair years ago, my eldest son was 18months old so that is 38 yrs ago easy.
> I’m looking forward to Xmas, my wife has her own money, she has always been independently wealthy. She overspends on me, but as a true Libran I expect it, that’s not me being shallow, it’s just the way it is


Whoa...boy does that bring back a memory! Sloe gin and I met one night when I was 18 and it tasted so good I drank too much of it too fast and the following few hours spent in a daze followed by bringing it all back up and suffering a tremendous headache for two days. Have not had a drop since!  May you enjoy a better experience than I, Roy!


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 17, 2019)

AquaAthena said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > I mentioned to my wife it would be nice if we had a bottle of sloe  Gin to offer our guests this year, no sooner said than done, she bought one today.
> ...



They make em tough in the West country  AquaAthena!


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 17, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Speaking of cats..I am taking Abby in to the vet tomorrow to have her put down. I did all I could for her, but now she is getting paralyzed in her back legs and its getting worse. MRI's cost a couple grand, which I don't have, and other tests will rack up to 5 to 700 bucks, which I also don't have to spare. I don't want to take her to the pound cuz they will just gas her. I want to be there when they do it, so she knows she is not alone when embarking on her journey over rainbow bridge. She is only 10 months old, too. Vet said last vist she probably has cat leukemia, and possibly lymphoma. Now with this not being able to walk and just laying all day cuz of that, I see no other way to address this except to put her out of her misery.


It's really hard especially when they're that young, even though it's the kindest thing we could do for them it doesn't make it any easier.  My heart goes out to you in shared grief.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 17, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Crappy end to my night tonight.  I get home from work in the wee hours of the morning, so I have to be quiet so as not to wake anyone.  To start with, after I got inside and went to the kitchen, I realized I needed to go back out to my car for something I forgot, and it's raining.  I decided to start some food heating in the microwave before I did that.  I turned the microwave on, but there were a couple of wineglasses with spoons in them next to the sink, which is right by the microwave, and I knocked one onto the floor, where it shattered loudly.  I used a hand broom to sweep it up (because I'm not sure where the big broom is, and it's too early in the morning to go wandering the house opening closets and look for it), but it wasn't as effective as I'd have liked.  I used a Swiffer to mop after sweeping.  After I got done with that, I stepped on a piece of glass...so back to sweeping.  I ended up leaving a note about the broken glass, in case I didn't get it all.
> 
> It turned into one of those times where everything I did seemed to go wrong: every door squeaked loudly, I hit every creaky spot on the floor, I accidentally clanged my metal tumbler into the plate my food was on, things like that.  At least neither of the dogs started barking.


It's always when we're trying to be quiet or be in a hurry when we make the loudest noises or make mistakes that slow us down...........


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 17, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Crappy end to my night tonight.  I get home from work in the wee hours of the morning, so I have to be quiet so as not to wake anyone.  To start with, after I got inside and went to the kitchen, I realized I needed to go back out to my car for something I forgot, and it's raining.  I decided to start some food heating in the microwave before I did that.  I turned the microwave on, but there were a couple of wineglasses with spoons in them next to the sink, which is right by the microwave, and I knocked one onto the floor, where it shattered loudly.  I used a hand broom to sweep it up (because I'm not sure where the big broom is, and it's too early in the morning to go wandering the house opening closets and look for it), but it wasn't as effective as I'd have liked.  I used a Swiffer to mop after sweeping.  After I got done with that, I stepped on a piece of glass...so back to sweeping.  I ended up leaving a note about the broken glass, in case I didn't get it all.
> 
> It turned into one of those times where everything I did seemed to go wrong: every door squeaked loudly, I hit every creaky spot on the floor, I accidentally clanged my metal tumbler into the plate my food was on, things like that.  At least neither of the dogs started barking.



I think now and then we all have a day like that Montro as well as dreams that go like that.  And while I empathize so much and don't dismiss your frustration, I'll admit you made me smile.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 17, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Well, it's any day now with my 2nd daughter and her pregnancy, officially December 31st but she's pretty well had enough of this waiting stuff. My son-in-law works 4 day on/off shifts so she's spending his long work days with us. It's fun but I'd forgotten the stress level of last month of pregnancy for Mom and Pops.
> 
> It's been interesting spending more time with her and my 3 year (namesake Lumpy) grandson. Sheesh, so much energy "Little Man" has and quite honestly Paa Paa is just plain ole tuckered out.
> 
> ...



But a new grandbaby for Christmas or New Year's?  How exciting!

Both of my kids were due early January but I brought the first home from the hospital on Christmas Day and the second on Christmas Eve. One was 8'4oz, the other 7'12oz.  I think I'm glad I didn't wait until January.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 17, 2019)

I didn't take Abby to the vet. I'm going to hold off awhile. She is walking today..no sliding around. Maybe she just pulled a muscle? Whatever it may be...I don't want to put her down until she looks at me with that face, saying I'M HURTING. SEND ME OFF. Until then..we will all just have to make due and take it day by day.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 17, 2019)

She is a wild feral. She is semi friendly. She used to sleep under a sparse bush across the road. She would come eat at Feral Cat Dinner Time, then Evie started playing with her. She let me pet her now and then, but not too much. Then she started coming in, and laying on the couch. When I made a move to get up from my chair or MrG walk by, she would make a dash to the door. Feral. But wanting to be loved and afraid to. So I gave her space.

Anyway...last night, I told her I might have to send her off. She was on the couch. I sat next to her, just to see what she would do. She stayed there. Then she rolled over and showed me her belly. Temptation for me, cuz it looks so soft. And I dared do it. Softly stroke that belly. She let me. Then she took her little paw and laid it over my fingers. No claws. But eyes wide open, dilated, ready to either bite or claw. She did neither. So I talked to her some more, told her I didn't want to do it but I didn't want her to suffer either and apologized I didn't have 5 grand to do all those tests. We stayed with me stroking her belly, her having her paw on my fingers. I got up and said Night Night Time (which she knows what that means as well as Evie) and I went to bed. This morning, she greeted me on all 4's. Ate, Peed. Pooped. Then went back to the kitty tree she and Evie used to play on when she was feeling better. I googled about the belly thing. When cats do this, it means they trust you. So..she trusts me to do what needs done when its time to to do it. Just not today.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 17, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it's any day now with my 2nd daughter and her pregnancy, officially December 31st but she's pretty well had enough of this waiting stuff. My son-in-law works 4 day on/off shifts so she's spending his long work days with us. It's fun but I'd forgotten the stress level of last month of pregnancy for Mom and Pops.
> ...



My daughter and "Little Man" were both born in late December on either side of Christmas. A Christmas baby (?) and another little grandson .. no doubt I'm blessed and excited no matter what.... 

My daughter has been all in on birth (now) ever since the doctor said all would be fine, it's just a matter of when. They estimate the baby was around 7'4oz at this point last week.

Me, I was 10'3oz and late, my Mom was 5ft 2" .. ouch .. and that's where the "Lumpy" nickname started.. 

My wife loves being a great Mom and I'm pretty sure you and her have that in common.
.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 17, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Yes we do.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 17, 2019)

This photo just came up on my FB memories on FB and it still gives me a giggle:


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 17, 2019)

....  .....  ....


----------



## beautress (Dec 17, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> This photo just came up on my FB memories on FB and it still gives me a giggle:


Yebbut they got the cutest cuties and so close to the earth, too.


----------



## beautress (Dec 17, 2019)

I couldn't sleep night before last, and finally at or around 9 am, I fell asleep and stayed asleep till 6pm, and it was dark. Somehow I lost Dec. 17, 2019. lol! Now, I'm sleepy again, so good night to all and to all a blessed good night. 
​


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 17, 2019)

It’s 04:33. GMT   I’m still at work, a ghoster. 2 water fountains and a bib tap in a changing room.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 18, 2019)

beautress said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > This photo just came up on my FB memories on FB and it still gives me a giggle:
> ...



The one in the foreground looks so much like Carly, the mini doxie we kept for nine months while friend Dana was in Salt Lake getting and recovering from a heart transplant.  We still get to keep Carly now and then and she and Dana come to visit often.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 18, 2019)

beautress said:


> I couldn't sleep night before last, and finally at or around 9 am, I fell asleep and stayed asleep till 6pm, and it was dark. Somehow I lost Dec. 17, 2019. lol! Now, I'm sleepy again, so good night to all and to all a blessed good night.
> ​



Since #3 got a job working 6:30pm to 5am (or later with overtime) and I'm running taxi service...….I too have lost count of what day it is. Having to get up at 3am has my system all messed up. So I take power naps of about 2 hours each whenever I can fit them in. I have to check all digital type devices (PC &/or phone) to know what day it is. 

I can't wait till he gets his own car running, cause I'm too old for this happy crap.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 18, 2019)

Picked up a set of 100% bamboo sheets that arrived last week, the wife loves em.  Silky smooth which does present a minor problem it you're a restless sleeper, they won't stay tucked in.......


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 18, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > I couldn't sleep night before last, and finally at or around 9 am, I fell asleep and stayed asleep till 6pm, and it was dark. Somehow I lost Dec. 17, 2019. lol! Now, I'm sleepy again, so good night to all and to all a blessed good night.
> ...



I got in this morning at 07:30, the staffies do not bark so I crept in the house as my wife has the ears of a ships rat.
I showered as quietly as I could and like a ninja I went to bed.
I slept till 16:50 this afternoon, fuzzy head so I took 2 paracetamols.
The wife asked how it went, but to  civilians how can they understand the trial by combat of a plumbers job.
The tv was on and I watched the impeachment speech pre-vote.
With my first coffee I took around 8 biscuits I must have needed a sugar hit.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 18, 2019)

Both the wife and I still get up in the morning expecting Jasper to be under foot wanting breakfast, I still occasionally look at the ottoman under my desk for Jasper, it was his favorite place to sleep.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 18, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Both the wife and I still get up in the morning expecting Jasper to be under foot wanting breakfast, I still occasionally look at the ottoman under my desk for Jasper, it was his favorite place to sleep.


He's still there.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 18, 2019)

This is the top dog.  She is merciful sometimes, but she misses nothing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 18, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Both the wife and I still get up in the morning expecting Jasper to be under foot wanting breakfast, I still occasionally look at the ottoman under my desk for Jasper, it was his favorite place to sleep.



Aw you're going to miss him like that for quite awhile. In dreams too. But the grief/missing will fade into fond memories. At least it finally did for us. But it did take awhile. But I still dream about them all now and then.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 18, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> So sorry Gracie. I know how hard that is as we have had to do it for our fur companions, but you gave her a lot of love and happiness in the time you've been together. And to not force her to needlessly suffer is absolutely an act of love.



Sheesh!  I'm NOT dead, just busy else where.


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 18, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Picked up a set of 100% bamboo sheets that arrived last week, the wife loves em.  Silky smooth which does present a minor problem it you're a restless sleeper, they won't stay tucked in.......


I LOVE bamboo bedding. I have 4 of those silky pillowcases that have lasted well for 3 years or four.  So fabulous to lay my head-on.  Thanks for the heads up on the sheets though for I AM a restless sleeper rarely getting more zzz's than 5 hours a night. A few nights of those and then usually a catch-up night of 7 hours. Dang, do I feel fabulous that day.


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 18, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


A picture of my Carly: ( Renamed from Tulip )


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 19, 2019)

Sleep is the luxury commodity of our time. We all don’t get enough.
All my life I’ve had the pleasure of being able to turn the power off and within a few moments I am able to drift off and sleep. Only light will wake me up, my inherited cave man genes are the cause, as soon as light creeps through a gap in the curtains I’m instantly awake.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 19, 2019)

AquaAthena said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Picked up a set of 100% bamboo sheets that arrived last week, the wife loves em.  Silky smooth which does present a minor problem it you're a restless sleeper, they won't stay tucked in.......
> ...



“A man in pyjamas has nothing to fear” I wear them all year round, summer or winter I wear them.
If a smoke alarm goes off in a hotel I’m safe , I’ve seen men and women half naked standing outside... not me! I’m perfectly presentable and warm. 
Wearing pyjamas allows me to be warmer, I can sleep anywhere, I have an off switch, I’ll be asleep in seconds.


----------



## sparky (Dec 19, 2019)

It's in the single digits F here, can't stuff wood in the stove fast enough.....~S~


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 19, 2019)

sparky said:


> It's in the single digits F here, can't stuff wood in the stove fast enough.....~S~


That’s cold 

it’s 51.8 degrees fahrenheit here. 11c


----------



## sparky (Dec 19, 2019)

yeah, and i gotta go _work out in it_ Roy.....~S~


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 19, 2019)

sparky said:


> yeah, and i gotta go _work out in it_ Roy.....~S~



yikes!
Every 10 years or so in the UK we have snow that settles, I live in a valley so snow doesn’t settle much at sea level, up on the escarpment high above the city it  will be like Lapland.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 19, 2019)

I break up for the Xmas holidays tomorrow, festivities until 6 January until I go back to work, I’m 32” waist, when I go back I expect to be wearing 34” jeans for a couple of weeks until I’m ufatted again.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 19, 2019)

peach174 said:


> Just an update for Mr. P
> He just had his 2nd visit yesterday to see the Doc that will do his surgery.
> He has two tests that will be done on Jan. 6th.
> Then another appt. on the 16th and they will explain to us what will happen during and after his surgery and what I need to do for him at home.
> ...


That sounds like good news all around.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 19, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Hi all, hanging in there.  Still trying to get the bathroom done but have sorta been laid up for the last five days, knees were stiff and swollen but getting better.  Actually got some stuff done today including some more work on the tub niche and putting out a couple of Christmas items.
> Here's the tub niche now.
> 
> 
> ...


I love that color!


----------



## Sbiker (Dec 19, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Just an update for Mr. P
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 19, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I thought I was the only person in the world who wanted to be immediately well dressed and presentable if I had to evacuate somewhere in the middle of the night.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 19, 2019)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Sbiker!!!!   Welcome back.  Always a treat when you check in.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 19, 2019)

sparky said:


> It's in the single digits F here, can't stuff wood in the stove fast enough.....~S~



Finally made it up into the mid 30's here today but was bitterly cold (for Albuquerque) all morning.  But it is mid December.  We kind of expect it to be winter even though winter doesn't officially arrive for a couple more days.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 19, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



Indeed!   My company send me all over the U.K.  they use a large national hotel group, some of these are located on motorways or in town and cities.
Smokers are the culprits, 10-11pm is the time they get lazy and think they can have a  smoke in their rooms rather than take a stroll to the reception designated smokers area.
On a weekend it’s fun when the alarms go off, women in knickers and bras can be seen, it’s better than watching tv.
The worst is the cannabis smokers, the stench stays for hours


----------



## sparky (Dec 19, 2019)

Thankfully my pal Beam piped in the gas for the barn modine to keep my girls warm>




It was a trade, i got his new shack sparked up, he did my gas work
~S~


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 19, 2019)

sparky said:


> Thankfully my pal Beam piped in the gas for the barn modine to keep my girls warm>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want one!   I’m not sure my Staffies would welcome a goat tho.


----------



## sparky (Dec 19, 2019)

They're interesting creatures Roy

a tad neurotic , natural acrobats, and quite good escape artists....

~S~


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 19, 2019)

sparky said:


> Thankfully my pal Beam piped in the gas for the barn modine to keep my girls warm>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have goats sparky?   Do you and gallantwarrior know each other?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 19, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> The worst is the cannabis smokers, the stench stays for hours



Damn pot smokers anyway...


----------



## sparky (Dec 19, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> You have goats sparky?


Anna & Abbie , we raised them from wee little things , on goat bubbas...







Foxfyre said:


> Do you and gallantwarrior know each other?



not yet....

~S~


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 19, 2019)

sparky said:


> They're interesting creatures Roy
> 
> a tad neurotic , natural acrobats, and quite good escape artists....
> 
> ~S~


Hmmmm.  This furry girl doesn't look the sort to share her yard with a goat.


----------



## sparky (Dec 19, 2019)

That's the look *^^^^* of a content dog who knows she's _queen_ Roy

further, i always carry a bag of dog biscuits in my work truck, as most folks have dogs here in the sticks, it helps pass the '_security check_'  prior to entry to many a job

~S~


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 19, 2019)

sparky said:


> That's the look *^^^^* of a content dog who knows she's _queen_ Roy
> 
> further, i always carry a bag of dog biscuits in my work truck, as most folks have dogs here in the sticks, it helps pass the '_security check_'  prior to entry to many a job
> 
> ~S~


That wouldn’t  make any difference to her, she’d enjoy the sport of you trying to offer her one tho.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 19, 2019)

He is bigger and heavier, but she’d destroy him in seconds.


----------



## sparky (Dec 19, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > That's the look *^^^^* of a content dog who knows she's _queen_ Roy
> ...




Spot on Roy

Most dogs come at me wanting to _protect_ their master, some take the biscuit, but many look back for their masters approval _before_ they take the biscuit

~S~


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 19, 2019)

sparky said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > sparky said:
> ...



My boy would run around you to check you out, he might even take a treat, but i wouldn’t bet my house on it. The bitch would watch you, if you came nearer than she liked you would know it instantly. Treats NO !


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 19, 2019)

It’s a funny life dogs have, even tho my boy is bigger he is subservient to her, I’ve seen him defend himself against bigger dogs, but the bitch is top dog, she is merciless.


----------



## sparky (Dec 19, 2019)

Dogs are just _better _people ......than _people_ Roy....

~S~


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 19, 2019)

sparky said:


> That's the look *^^^^* of a content dog who knows she's _queen_ Roy
> 
> further, i always carry a bag of dog biscuits in my work truck, as most folks have dogs here in the sticks, it helps pass the '_security check_'  prior to entry to many a job
> 
> ~S~



Hombre (my hubby) and I once got a contract to do condition inspections on all the farm and ranch properties that State Farm Insurance insures in the State of NM.  With both of us working, it took several weeks to get to them all. 

We always called ahead to tell the farmer or rancher that we didn't need to get inside any buildings but we did need to measure and photograph them.  The property owners didn't need to be home but did they have any dogs that would be a problem?

Most didn't and the few who did promised to have them secured during the general time frame we would be by.  And several times we were told that the dog(s) would be fine but they needed to secure the turkey. Watch turkeys in NM are fierce!

I did encounter one very large turkey that I had to fend off before the owner rescued me. And one aggressive billy goat.

I don't think carrying dog biscuits would have helped.


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 19, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > That's the look *^^^^* of a content dog who knows she's _queen_ Roy
> ...


LOL. that reminds me of a wild story.  I love goats ( they are a hoot ) but before I loved goats I was in real estate in California and one day was showing a house to prospective buyers with a suit and heels on and as we were approaching the front door of the house for sale suddenly out of the blue a goat appeared and came charging at ME and I was running around the house scared out of my wits when the hubby of the couple somehow diverted the goat's attention and ran him off and after finding the heel to one of my shoes, I showed them the house with a blushing red face. I was horrified. Running around like a chicken with its head cut off and then trying to show the benefits of the home. We all later had a good laugh. They didn't buy the ranch style home and I NEVER showed that house in the country again to anyone! Ha! 

This is my first post with my new setup and my last for the night. My IT professional man was here today removing my desktop PC, remote stereo surround sound speakers with subwoofer and my printer I have had for years but refused to upgrade to W-10 as I don't need all the features anymore and so I am typing on a new keyboard and using a mouse so I can at least have a semblance of the experience of my PC desktop I loved so much. I can also still use the trackpad on this Chromebook if and when I choose to but I am sitting further away from the monitor and the slide-out area for a keyboard is in my way to use only the Chromebook and this way I still get to use a mouse, so I am in a transitional experience and only time will tell which way I choose as the most comfortable. I had downloaded 1500 tunes in my Windows Media but wasn't playing them as I have Pandora and these Acer Chromebooks have the best speakers as they are on either side of the keyboard and facing up and I like the rich bass. Best audio of any Chromebook I have experienced. Even my IT guy was impressed today. I still have 6 Chromebooks for my lap when I am not at my computer desk in the early mornings but 3 of them have an AUE date of June 2020 when they will no longer be supported with updates. This will leave me with three new ones with an AUE of November 2023. Gosh, don't we all remember the days when we purchased something for good money and it lasted until it died? No longer. Technology ends the life to anything digital now. I read where the 2020 Chromebooks will have an AUE date of 6&1/2 years from the date of manufacturing not when you receive yours if you purchase one. The previous AUE dates were for 4 years.

Hey, I am losing power. Winds and rains....lamps going off an on so goodnight to all you sweethearts and see you soon, xoxoxo


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 19, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > They're interesting creatures Roy
> ...


She can look dead serious!  LOL. I wouldn't come any closer without her master there!


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 20, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > It's in the single digits F here, can't stuff wood in the stove fast enough.....~S~
> ...



It's 30 here right now.  It doesn't feel that cold to me, though. 

I went to Walmart after work to get bulbs for my car's turn signal.  The website said they had them in stock: none there when I checked. 

I'll have to go somewhere else before work, I'm driving for a few hours Saturday and want all 4 blinkers working.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 20, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Jasper, our oldest cat finally passed this morning from kidney failure, he was 17 1/2 years old.  He was greatly loved and will be sorely missed but we are grateful he is no longer suffering.
> Goodbye my little buddy, you are with God now.


It always hurts the heart to say goodbye to our fur-friends, especially when they have sojourned with us for many years.  Best to you and Mrs. R.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 20, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Speaking of cats..I am taking Abby in to the vet tomorrow to have her put down. I did all I could for her, but now she is getting paralyzed in her back legs and its getting worse. MRI's cost a couple grand, which I don't have, and other tests will rack up to 5 to 700 bucks, which I also don't have to spare. I don't want to take her to the pound cuz they will just gas her. I want to be there when they do it, so she knows she is not alone when embarking on her journey over rainbow bridge. She is only 10 months old, too. Vet said last vist she probably has cat leukemia, and possibly lymphoma. Now with this not being able to walk and just laying all day cuz of that, I see no other way to address this except to put her out of her misery.


Aww, Gracie!  You have done all you possibly could and what small life she had was so much better because of your efforts.  Unfortunately, no matter how often you go through such a loss, it is never any easier.  Better she should have you holding her as she passes.  Hugs up!


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 20, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > sparky said:
> ...



 mmm .."blinkers" it's a fun word and reminds me of my dear ole Pops..


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 20, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> I mentioned to my wife it would be nice if we had a bottle of sloe  Gin to offer our guests this year, no sooner said than done, she bought one today.
> I remember tasting it at a gun fair years ago, my eldest son was 18months old so that is 38 yrs ago easy.
> I’m looking forward to Xmas, my wife has her own money, she has always been independently wealthy. She overspends on me, but as a true Libran I expect it, that’s not me being shallow, it’s just the way it is


I haven't had sloe gin since I was younger, much younger.  One of my young colleagues just asked me what sloe gin was and I remembered.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 20, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > sparky said:
> ...


It’s 44.6 degrees fahrenheit here, dark overcast skies, it’s 09:38.  We have rain forecast till Monday, rivers will break their banks for sure.


----------



## sparky (Dec 20, 2019)

6deg F here, hailing Santa's sleigh>




~S~


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 20, 2019)

I am officially on the lash.  Everyone guy on the company is meeting in up a bar in the city (lock up your daughters and mother’s)


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 20, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> I am officially on the lash.  Everyone guy on the company is meeting in up a bar in the city (lock up your daughters and mother’s)



Leather or some rope variety whipping lash?  Foxfyre wants to know.


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 20, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> It’s a funny life dogs have, even tho my boy is bigger he is subservient to her, I’ve seen him defend himself against bigger dogs, but the bitch is top dog, she is merciless.


My precious boy could have taken her though! He was fearless and quite able.


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 20, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Well, it is early afternoon here and those winds from last night are still with us and my connectivity was down this morning. I do not like to drive in this kind of windy weather. Often trees are laying across the roads.  I remain grateful we haven't lost power. Fingers crossed.


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 20, 2019)

sparky said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > You have goats sparky?
> ...


What a GREAT photo!!!  They are so cute they are making me smile!


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 20, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > I am officially on the lash.  Everyone guy on the company is meeting in up a bar in the city (lock up your daughters and mother’s)
> ...


_on the *lash*. From Longman Dictionary of Contemporary English on the *lashBritish* English informal drinking a lot of alcohol in pubs or bars We went out on the *lash* last night_


----------



## peach174 (Dec 20, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> I am officially on the lash.  Everyone guy on the company is meeting in up a bar in the city (lock up your daughters and mother’s)




Which city?
I must warn my cousins.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 20, 2019)

AquaAthena said:


> _on the *lash*. From Longman Dictionary of Contemporary English on the *lashBritish* English informal drinking a lot of alcohol in pubs or bars We went out on the *lash* last night_



It was obvious in Roy's post context, but appreciate your willingness to expand a cat's vocabulary.  Happy to see you active in the Coffee Shop.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 20, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...


As a member of the Circle of Trustees at the Butler Institute of American Art I have to say I'm impressed with Mr Hiltons work.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 20, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Chaser?


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 20, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Funny story about him. I first saw his work at a Native American shop in Morro Bay, Ca. They were selling a few of his pieces and I fell in love with them all. So..I set about trying to find him, being a fan and all..I wanted to tell him just how much his art spoke to me. So, here I am seeking Robert Osterloh and only getting his dad, not knowing it was his dad and thinking this guy lived in LA or some exotic far away place that great artists live...like France or England or some such. So I look and look and look, because he is very private or so I was told by the store owner. Then one day, he walked in with another painting. I was amazed and said I had been looking for him. He laughed, bummed a cig off me and we went outside to have a smoke and when I asked point blank where he lived, he said about 4 blocks from where I was at that time currently living. LOL.
> ...



I have a theory that Hieronymus Bosch painted his own face in the tryptic 'the garden of earthly delights'
I believe he painted his own face on the tree man that is looking back over his shoulder in the hell panel.
Simply because that is what I would have done. Art critics have said he never painted his own portrait, but I think they are wrong. He would have used his own face for that figure.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 20, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I hope you are above the flood plane. There is flooding in south east England too, but I am on top of a hill.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 20, 2019)

Well, MrG and I have a new hobby. Puzzles. 300 pc, 500 pc, 550 pc and 750 pc. Keeps us occupied especially in the wee hours when restless not being able to sleep. Went to Goodwill today and bought about 15 of them..all at $1 each. Damn ebay sellers are asking $17 bucks for just two!

Taking Abby in tomorrow for a checkup. She has goopy eye now. Not falling down much now but now she is sneezing and has that runny eye. Might be a cold..might be some kind of infection. Regardless....I can't put it off any longer and need to get her some meds.

On a Lilyhammer binge on Netflix. Too bad they didn't last for 4 seasons. Its a good show.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 21, 2019)

Dajjal said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



severn estuary. 

you can see my house!


----------



## Oddball (Dec 21, 2019)

Saturday morning!

Happy 1st day of winter, and Merry Christmas!

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Oddball (Dec 21, 2019)

TCM Remembers 2019...


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 21, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...




Almost looks like here in the PNW. The last several days of rain have more than made up for a rather dry fall/autumn (for us anyway). The West Coast has been having what's now called 'Atmospheric River' conditions that we used to call 'Pineapple Express'.....which means the storm built up in the warm Pacific and shoots a firehouse of moisture right at us. Thankfully we live on a hill, but the yard is nothing more than mud. Some of the roads have been closed due to either flooding or mudslides. Blech, Spring can't get here fast enough IMO


----------



## boedicca (Dec 21, 2019)

Well, I finally feel completely in the Christmas Spirit now that I have listened to the complete soundtrack from "A Charlie Brown Christmas".


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 21, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...



Hope it isn't one in the water.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 21, 2019)

boedicca said:


> Well, I finally feel completely in the Christmas Spirit now that I have listened to the complete soundtrack from "A Charlie Brown Christmas".



LOL.  That should do it.  I'm listening to some Manheim Steamroller right now. That helps get me in the spirit.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 21, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Well, MrG and I have a new hobby. Puzzles. 300 pc, 500 pc, 550 pc and 750 pc. Keeps us occupied especially in the wee hours when restless not being able to sleep. Went to Goodwill today and bought about 15 of them..all at $1 each. Damn ebay sellers are asking $17 bucks for just two!
> 
> Taking Abby in tomorrow for a checkup. She has goopy eye now. Not falling down much now but now she is sneezing and has that runny eye. Might be a cold..might be some kind of infection. Regardless....I can't put it off any longer and need to get her some meds.
> 
> On a Lilyhammer binge on Netflix. Too bad they didn't last for 4 seasons. Its a good show.



Hombre and I both enjoy working puzzles. The first summer we spent in southeast Kansas long ago was a bad year for storms--tornado watches and warnings almost every night. We put our kids--little then--to bed in bunk beds in the basement and he and I would listen to baseball games on the radio, track the tornadoes on a map on the wall, and work jigsaw puzzles.  We glued together the ones we finished and put them on the wall too. That basement wall was pretty well covered with puzzles when we moved out of that house a year later.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 21, 2019)

I hope my wife buys me a new laptop for Christmas or at least some tape and silicon adhesive to hold this one together for another year....

I keep waiting for this one to utterly fail but the darn thing keeps surviving...
..


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 21, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> I hope my wife buys me a new laptop for Christmas or at least some tape and silicon adhesive to hold this one together for another year....
> 
> I keep waiting for this one to utterly fail but the darn thing keeps surviving...
> ..



Probably we Earthly humans, at least in our corner of the Earth, are the only creatures in the universe who are eager for something to wear out so we have an excuse to replace it without feeling guilty.


----------



## Oddball (Dec 21, 2019)

Heroes for Today 

The last major obstacle in front of Kampfgruppe Peiper was at Trois Ponts. Here the the Ambleve River met the Salm River. There were two highway bridges over them and they led to an unobstructed path to the Meuse along with American supply dumps. Just in front of underpass leading in to the town, American engineers were laying mines on the road as the Germans approached. Peiper gave the order to attack. German engineers cleared the mines and the Panthers rolled forward. First Panther reached the underpass when its turret exploded. The attack stopped.

The fire came from an American 57mm AT Gun. The gun was there by accident. That morning it’s halftrack broke down en route to Stavelot. Company C of the 51st Engineer Battalion commandeered it placing it near the underpass.

For fifteen minutes this puny weapon held off the Panzers while the bridges were being prepared to be blown. Germans tried in vain to find its location when there was a great explosion, the bridge was blown. Peiper angrily ordered his troops to press the attack before the second bridge could be blown. An 88mm shell struck the base of the anti tank gun, killing the entire crew- McCollum, Hollenbeck, Buchanan, and Higgins.

A small 15 minute delay proved disastrous for the Germans. It forced them to turn north and fuel was running low. They would soon be out of gas thanks to the sacrifice of a few engineers.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 21, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope my wife buys me a new laptop for Christmas or at least some tape and silicon adhesive to hold this one together for another year....
> ...



I tend to keep things way beyond reason..


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 21, 2019)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:
Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
Seagal and Mr. Seagal.
Beautress for wellness
Kat for wellness
Mindful and her shoulder for healing
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Peach's Mr. P for wellness and successful surgery and comfort/peace for Peach.
Ringel and Ms Ringel - comfort, wellness, solutions for both.
Extra prayers/positive vibes for gallantwarrior dealing with his own health issues as well as a terribly difficult situation with Rod and increased responsibilities and also for Rod's healing in mind, body, and spirit.
Gracie for wellness, good solutions, and a conquering spirit.
Jackson for wellness.
And me, Foxfyre, for good news from upcoming tests.
Roy for wellness.
 Gracie's Abby .
And all those we love.
And we leave a light on so that those who have been away can find their way back.

*GOODBYE AUTUMN - HELLO WINTER*


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 22, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> I hope my wife buys me a new laptop for Christmas or at least some tape and silicon adhesive to hold this one together for another year....
> 
> I keep waiting for this one to utterly fail but the darn thing keeps surviving...
> ..


Roy’s new Perkins Damascus knife turned up by post.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 22, 2019)

Abby has a heart murmur, cat leukemia and only gained 1 0z since her last visit. Good news is..she let them maul her and poke her without having to knock her out. She was a very good kitty! And, they gave her a few shots of antibiotics for her goopy eye (resperatory infection), a steroid shot, and flushed her eye out. All without one yeowl, or hiss, or bite, or claw. VERY good kitty. Of course I was with her during all this, so maybe thats why she let them torture her. She trusts me now. Good. I will take care of her best I can. She and Evie had a blast last night playing on their cat tree, so this means she is feeling much better. Wish I did. Got a bit of a stomach rumble going on. Stress, I presume. Or not eating right this past 2 days.

Had to retire my windows 7 too. I miss it already. Fan went out on it. I can take it to Staples and have another one put in I guess, but not right now. I have to get used to this damn laptop. It's ok, but the speakers suck and I don't know how to configure the other ones I had on the win 7 to work on this one. Plus, I had to use the mouse up scroll/ctrl button to enlarge the text which makes it difficult to see everthing else on the screen. Anyway...I gotta get used to it, as I said. But I sure miss my big pc. Maybe after xmas I will take it in for a new fan and hook it back up again.

Almost done bingeing Lilihammer. Then I think I will start Witcher on Netflix. Looks kinda interesting. Oh, and finished a puzzle and started a new one. This one is 300 pc. After it, I will tackle the 750 pc.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 22, 2019)

sparky said:


> It's in the single digits F here, can't stuff wood in the stove fast enough.....~S~


Single digits with minus signs at my place this past week.  Generator is on strike, too cold to start.  I've been bringing water from town for the critters.  Partner came back to the cabin with the goal of having it warm when I get home from work.  Winter finally came to Alaska.  We're still waiting for snow, though.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 22, 2019)

sparky said:


> yeah, and i gotta go _work out in it_ Roy.....~S~


Ditto.  We don't have nice, warm hangers to park those Boeings.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 22, 2019)

sparky said:


> Thankfully my pal Beam piped in the gas for the barn modine to keep my girls warm>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm still hoping to get the barn finished this coming year for my girls.  They do seem to prefer three-sided sheds to closed in spaces, though.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 22, 2019)

sparky said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > You have goats sparky?
> ...


I have a few more than you, but they are fascinating creatures.  I find that the mature does don't jump and climb nearly as much as the kids.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 22, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I finally feel completely in the Christmas Spirit now that I have listened to the complete soundtrack from "A Charlie Brown Christmas".
> ...


Manheim Steamroller is one of my favorite groups for Christmas, too!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 22, 2019)

Finally caught up in the CS.  So much info!  I've been pretty busy lately and haven't been keeping up lately but I suppose I'll have plenty of time for a couple of days while I cool my heels in a Red Cross shelter.  Yup!  Currently, I am the only inhabitant but they are evacuating others.  I didn't need evacuation but the Willow Creek flooded and I cannot get home. So, here I am.  I am worried about my animals.  The generator has gone on strike because of the minus-degree temps.  No generator = no well = no fresh water unless I carry it in.  I have 40 gallons of fresh water freezing in my car.  There are probably still about 15 gallons at the cabin but will the crippled partner be able to get that water to the animals.  The girls will be OK because they are on level ground.  The boys are down the hill and I doubt the pard will be able to get down there.  I hope he doesn't try in his condition.  He cannot pick up an entire bale of hay but he can break it into flakes and feed the animals that way, I think.  I have been trying to call the neighbor north of our place to see whether they might help but have gotten no answer.  This isn't quite how I envisioned spending my weekend, I assure you!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 22, 2019)

Well, the Solstice has come and we are now gaining daylight again.  Up here, there are significant and noticeable changes.  By the Equinox in March, we'll gain almost 6 minutes daily.  The turning of the year is always one of my favorite times...well, almost always...


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 23, 2019)

We are Just about to go to the supermarket, the wife has £250 in supermarket stamps she buys £6 worth every shop.
Booze and luxury stuff mostly.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 23, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope my wife buys me a new laptop for Christmas or at least some tape and silicon adhesive to hold this one together for another year....
> ...



Well, it's cute.. 

I've spent most of my life machining/crafting crystal, metal and wood but I still can't decide which one I loved the best.. 
.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 23, 2019)

The wife was given £3 back from her £250 shopping stamps. I’m surprised, usually I have to get my wallet out and add to the bill


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 23, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> We are Just about to go to the supermarket, the wife has £250 in supermarket stamps she buys £6 worth every shop.
> Booze and luxury stuff mostly.


Supermarket stamps?


----------



## boedicca (Dec 23, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...




I like them a lot, too.  But my favorite this year is Kenny Burrell's "Have Yourself a Soulful Little Christmas"


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 23, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > We are Just about to go to the supermarket, the wife has £250 in supermarket stamps she buys £6 worth every shop.
> ...



Yes you can buy £1 stamps and redeem the amount at Christmas


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 23, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...



Long ago we had 'green stamps' that worked like that. You could redeem at the store or use them like cash with others who had something to trade for them. I used green stamps to buy our beloved Siamese mama cat who provided us many beautiful kittens, all going to Foxfyre approved wonderful homes, and so much love for many years.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 23, 2019)

And if this doesn't put you guys in the mood, nothing will. 
(USAF Orchestra at the National Air and Space museum.)


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 23, 2019)

The tiny town of Indian Hills, Colorado, is getting national attention for its "punny" signs:


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 23, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:
> Harper
> Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
> ...


An inviting place for me to find peace is right here in the USMB Coffee Shop.  Thanks to Foxfyre and all the contributors who come here and sit a spell.   It's the best place for me to be for goodwill on the USMB.


----------



## beautress (Dec 23, 2019)

Putting the final border on a little blue quilt being worked on upstairs...Just 10 minutes more and the top is done! I took a little trip to the quilt store today to find a plain red and white stripe to go around the inside border, after finding a blue piece of fabric with stars etched into the surface of the fabric. It has 48 squares and is another "tall sails" ship. Also found a beautiful piece of "whales and deep sea fish" fabric in truly contemporary shades of blue. Placed that in the bottom below the "wave" row. The fish piece adds 4 more inches to help wrap the quilt around a childs chilly feet on a cold night. It was already a lot bigger than a crib quilt. Guess it's cot-sized and would well cover a 12-year-old with the exception of Baron Trump who's already what--6'2" or more? The squares are log cabin. Nobody has copied my quilt to show online that I know of. Oh, well, only the child and his mom see the quilt once delivered to the Care center who distributes the quilts to whoever wants one the most. I've got 3 rows on the next log cabin tall ships quilt. I thought that in case of a house fire, someone could use it to keep the kids warm at night. There was a fire not far from here a couple of days ago, but I didn't know about it until I was at the quilt shop and mentioned that some of my quilts in Wyoming went to the fire department to be given to a family who lost all in a fire. I really loved our fire department. They were national champs at the firemen's competition match that challenges departments all over the nation to bring their brightest and best to compete for speed, endurance, and lifting the 55 pounds of garments and protective gear they need to fight a really hot fire when they need to get up close and personal with putting the darn thing out.


----------



## Jackson (Dec 23, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I decorated my first apartment with Top Value Stamps!  Wish we could do that again!


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 23, 2019)

Foxfyre


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 24, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Abby has a heart murmur, cat leukemia and only gained 1 0z since her last visit. Good news is..she let them maul her and poke her without having to knock her out. She was a very good kitty! And, they gave her a few shots of antibiotics for her goopy eye (resperatory infection), a steroid shot, and flushed her eye out. All without one yeowl, or hiss, or bite, or claw. VERY good kitty. Of course I was with her during all this, so maybe thats why she let them torture her. She trusts me now. Good. I will take care of her best I can. She and Evie had a blast last night playing on their cat tree, so this means she is feeling much better. Wish I did. Got a bit of a stomach rumble going on. Stress, I presume. Or not eating right this past 2 days.
> 
> Had to retire my windows 7 too. I miss it already. Fan went out on it. I can take it to Staples and have another one put in I guess, but not right now. I have to get used to this damn laptop. It's ok, but the speakers suck and I don't know how to configure the other ones I had on the win 7 to work on this one. Plus, I had to use the mouse up scroll/ctrl button to enlarge the text which makes it difficult to see everthing else on the screen. Anyway...I gotta get used to it, as I said. But I sure miss my big pc. Maybe after xmas I will take it in for a new fan and hook it back up again.
> 
> Almost done bingeing Lilihammer. Then I think I will start Witcher on Netflix. Looks kinda interesting. Oh, and finished a puzzle and started a new one. This one is 300 pc. After it, I will tackle the 750 pc.



I'm glad the kitty has taken to you, Gracie.

I've had some belly troubles myself this weekend.  A lot of it I blame on drinking; I had 3 shots on Saturday, which is probably more alcohol than I'd had in the previous 10 years combined.    I was convinced to give it a try, but I think it was a bad idea.  It led to my belly being very unhappy with me that night, or maybe it was Sunday morning.  I felt somewhat bad today at work, as well, but that must be for some other reason.  I was out all weekend on a short trip to see an old friend, and my schedule has gotten a bit out of whack because of it, so that might be contributing.  Of course, with my digestive system, it could just be a random malfunction.  

I forgot The Witcher is on!  I need to find time to watch that soon.  I read the books, played the first 2 games and own but haven't yet started the 3rd game (which I've been told is very much the best of them).  I hope it turns out good.


----------



## beautress (Dec 24, 2019)

Finished that quilt last night before going to sleep and waking up at 3 am. lol! Think it's time for a catnap. Enjoyed reading everyone's posts. Thanks, all.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 24, 2019)

I’ve watched the whole of the 4th series of “The Expanse”  in 2 nights.  Can’t wait for the next series.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 24, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> View attachment 296437



At least during the first cup.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 24, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Finally caught up in the CS.  So much info!  I've been pretty busy lately and haven't been keeping up lately but I suppose I'll have plenty of time for a couple of days while I cool my heels in a Red Cross shelter.  Yup!  Currently, I am the only inhabitant but they are evacuating others.  I didn't need evacuation but the Willow Creek flooded and I cannot get home. So, here I am.  I am worried about my animals.  The generator has gone on strike because of the minus-degree temps.  No generator = no well = no fresh water unless I carry it in.  I have 40 gallons of fresh water freezing in my car.  There are probably still about 15 gallons at the cabin but will the crippled partner be able to get that water to the animals.  The girls will be OK because they are on level ground.  The boys are down the hill and I doubt the pard will be able to get down there.  I hope he doesn't try in his condition.  He cannot pick up an entire bale of hay but he can break it into flakes and feed the animals that way, I think.  I have been trying to call the neighbor north of our place to see whether they might help but have gotten no answer.  This isn't quite how I envisioned spending my weekend, I assure you!



Oh wow GW. You don't need this kind of stress.  Hopefully the creek will go down so you can get back out there soon. Let's hope your pard comes through for you for once.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 24, 2019)

To all our Coffee shoppers,
We send good tidings and cheer,
And gratitude fills our listening hearts
Because you’re there all year.

We’re scattered all over the planet
In cities and in the sticks.
We vary somewhat in religion;
Mightn’t agree on politics.

But when it comes to love and caring,
Good nature, laughter, and fun,
You’re there and we deeply love you.
MERRY CHRISTMAS to EVERY ONE!!!

From our house to yours,
FOXFYRE & HOMBRE


----------



## Gracie (Dec 24, 2019)

Finished Lilyhammer...now on Sopranos. I must be in a mob mood, eh? 

Tried watching The Witcher. Yawn. And Geraults deadpan voice drives me bonkers so.....nah. I won't bother finishing it.

Feeling a tad nauseated still. Not sure what is going on except maybe a stomach flu bug. Meh. I'll just watch tv and be careful what I put in my face for the rest of the day.

Dayum, gallantwarrior ! When it rains it pours for you lately!  Hope things get better for you. And, your stressing about your animals is why I will never have critters again that rely on me. Cats are no biggie..they are so independent, they can survive anything and mine more or less take care of themselves except for vet care now and then. But having goats and dogs and whatnot depending on me and I can't be there? I'd be freaking out like you are!

Meanwhile...I finally watched Avengers Infinity War. WTF???? They killed off Guardians of the Galaxy folks? Groot? Peter? Manta? The rest? NO NO NO!!!!! And Spider man? Capt America? What the sam hell is Marvel doing???? I am NOT pleased. Not at all.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 24, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...


Gotcha.  Interesting concept.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 24, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Finally caught up in the CS.  So much info!  I've been pretty busy lately and haven't been keeping up lately but I suppose I'll have plenty of time for a couple of days while I cool my heels in a Red Cross shelter.  Yup!  Currently, I am the only inhabitant but they are evacuating others.  I didn't need evacuation but the Willow Creek flooded and I cannot get home. So, here I am.  I am worried about my animals.  The generator has gone on strike because of the minus-degree temps.  No generator = no well = no fresh water unless I carry it in.  I have 40 gallons of fresh water freezing in my car.  There are probably still about 15 gallons at the cabin but will the crippled partner be able to get that water to the animals.  The girls will be OK because they are on level ground.  The boys are down the hill and I doubt the pard will be able to get down there.  I hope he doesn't try in his condition.  He cannot pick up an entire bale of hay but he can break it into flakes and feed the animals that way, I think.  I have been trying to call the neighbor north of our place to see whether they might help but have gotten no answer.  This isn't quite how I envisioned spending my weekend, I assure you!
> ...


I was able to hitch a ride with the rescue guys yesterday.  I brought out the water and propane destined for the cabin.  Partner will continue to try getting the generator started but it's been so stink cold...  Partner will be feeding the goats, a couple of flakes at a time, and water can be dragged and shoved down the hill.  He's got a challenge ahead but maybe he needs just that kind of challenge?
Me, I'm staying at the house in Anchorage.  I cannot afford not to work.  This place is a hoarder's dump, but it's warm and dry and I can do my laundry and get a shower.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 24, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Finished Lilyhammer...now on Sopranos. I must be in a mob mood, eh?
> 
> Tried watching The Witcher. Yawn. And Geraults deadpan voice drives me bonkers so.....nah. I won't bother finishing it.
> 
> ...





Gracie said:


> Finished Lilyhammer...now on Sopranos. I must be in a mob mood, eh?
> 
> Tried watching The Witcher. Yawn. And Geraults deadpan voice drives me bonkers so.....nah. I won't bother finishing it.
> 
> ...


Chica, you are my hero-in.  There is no way this piddling problem comes close to what you have been through these past years.  I always look at the positives...At least my a-hole partner had decided to return to my place.  His thoughts were he'd have the place warm and ready when I came home from work.  Now, I'll be coming three miles home to his place and he'll be struggling to take care of the animals he claims to care for so much.  With his infirmity, caring for critters will be a challenge.  Me, I'll be OK.  This place needs me to fill several bags of trash and that I will be doing.
I hope your coming year is much better.  You are a hero of sorts for me, one tough chica, surely.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 24, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Finished Lilyhammer...now on Sopranos. I must be in a mob mood, eh?
> 
> Tried watching The Witcher. Yawn. And Geraults deadpan voice drives me bonkers so.....nah. I won't bother finishing it.
> 
> ...



You're only now watching Infinity War?  You still have to get to Endgame!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas from the Ville


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 24, 2019)

Ye gods she sent me out to get her favourite chocolate mini rolls at this late date. 
Orange flavour ran out days ago.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 24, 2019)

SFC Ollie said:


> Merry Christmas from the Ville
> View attachment 296484



Did you create the figurines Ollie?  (For those who don't know him well, he is a master at ceramics.)


----------



## Gracie (Dec 24, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Finished Lilyhammer...now on Sopranos. I must be in a mob mood, eh?
> ...


----------



## Oddball (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 24, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Merry Christmas from the Ville
> ...


Not my creations but glad the Ville puts it out every Christmas. I am now curious as to how many years they've been doing this....


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 24, 2019)

Oddball said:


>



LOL.  That's Hombre's favorite Christmas movie. And just for him we watched it together yet again last night.


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Dec 24, 2019)

Super early night of work for me.  I got off at 10:30, usually it's 2:30-3:00.  I have some time to mess around and eat an early dinner before I head to the little one's.  I'm going to be there when she gets up to open presents.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Dajjal (Dec 24, 2019)

Well, its Christmas day in Britain at 5.15 am and I know its now Christmas day on the east coast of America.
So Happy Christmas.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 24, 2019)

To all the kind folks who hang at the CS...


----------



## MisterBeale (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## beautress (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas Everyone! 




​


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 25, 2019)

...and a Merry Christmas everyone!~ Tiny Tim.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## boedicca (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas One and All!


----------



## Oddball (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Dec 25, 2019)

I've got bad belly for Christmas, so I hope you all are having a better day than me!


----------



## Gracie (Dec 25, 2019)

I'm feeling ok health wise...its my head that hurts. 3 years now up North. Been daydreaming of home and xmases past. Furkids tearing open stuffed animals I wrapped, the inlaws in the kitchen eating xmas breakfast, me outside playing with my garden even on xmas day and over all..warmth, company, furkids, happiness. Gone. It makes me maudlin and sad. So...I will avoid dragging people down and go watch Yippee Ki Yay MFers on tv cuz it just ain't xmas without Bruce Willis doing some damage to bad guys, lol.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 25, 2019)

The northern wife made a splendid Christmas lunch today, we had Turkey, Beef, and roast ham, carrots, sprouts, roasted parsnips, roast potatoes, pigs in blankets, stuffing balls, with a Jamie Oliver Christmas recipe gravy.
She even did the dishes later. 

Later I’ll make a supper and do the dishes.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 25, 2019)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...





Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Awww!  Thanks so much, Gracie!  Quiet here.  I was able to score lunch at my favorite diner and am chilling now.  My work clothes will be clean and ready for me to go to work tonight.  Partner is building confidence by being solely responsible for keeping himself and the goats alive while I am forced to live in Anchoragua.  I do hope they get that ice dam and the resultant flooding under control soon.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 25, 2019)

Gracie said:


> I'm feeling ok health wise...its my head that hurts. 3 years now up North. Been daydreaming of home and xmases past. Furkids tearing open stuffed animals I wrapped, the inlaws in the kitchen eating xmas breakfast, me outside playing with my garden even on xmas day and over all..warmth, company, furkids, happiness. Gone. It makes me maudlin and sad. So...I will avoid dragging people down and go watch Yippee Ki Yay MFers on tv cuz it just ain't xmas without Bruce Willis doing some damage to bad guys, lol.


Okay.  I'll reflect on your Yippee Ki Ya while I'm sitting, fur-less.  I definitely miss my fur-kids more than anything.  Hope your incoming package cheers you up.  It's not much but is well intended.  Luvs ya, sister Gracie!


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 25, 2019)

Gracie said:


> I'm feeling ok health wise...its my head that hurts. 3 years now up North. Been daydreaming of home and xmases past. Furkids tearing open stuffed animals I wrapped, the inlaws in the kitchen eating xmas breakfast, me outside playing with my garden even on xmas day and over all..warmth, company, furkids, happiness. Gone. It makes me maudlin and sad. So...I will avoid dragging people down and go watch Yippee Ki Yay MFers on tv cuz it just ain't xmas without Bruce Willis doing some damage to bad guys, lol.


I want Alan Rickman to win just his once...... 
He did do a really good bad guy. 

My best wishes to you and I pray for only positives to follow you the rest of your days.
Merry Christmas.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 25, 2019)

Since we rarely do turkey, the wife didn't want any this year I made a roast chicken with sausage stuffing, smashed taters, gravy and pretend vegetables..........  Honestly forgot to make any.  
It was a free range chicken, no antibiotics or growth hormones, the first we've ever had.  It was amazingly good, So much better than the standard cheap crap they sell.  No more cheap, god knows what's in it chicken for us.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 25, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> The northern wife made a splendid Christmas lunch today, we had Turkey, Beef, and roast ham, carrots, sprouts, roasted parsnips, roast potatoes, pigs in blankets, stuffing balls, with a Jamie Oliver Christmas recipe gravy.
> She even did the dishes later.
> 
> Later I’ll make a supper and do the dishes.


 
That sounds like a feast for maybe 30? But does sound good. Except for the roasted parsnips. Here it would be sweet potatoes or yams.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 25, 2019)

We just got home a bit ago from having Christmas dinner at my Aunt Betty's.  Got there early to help but she didn't need it. She had everything done or under control. Turkey, dressing, gravy, green beans, sweet potatoes. rolls, the works and it was served elegantly for six of us on a beautiful table set with fine china and was delicious.

She is 93 years old.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 25, 2019)

Hossfly in the mornings


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 26, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Since we rarely do turkey, the wife didn't want any this year I made a roast chicken with sausage stuffing, smashed taters, gravy and pretend vegetables..........  Honestly forgot to make any.
> It was a free range chicken, no antibiotics or growth hormones, the first we've ever had.  It was amazingly good, So much better than the standard cheap crap they sell.  No more cheap, god knows what's in it chicken for us.



If you can......try to find a local farm  that offers Community Supported Agriculture's (CSA's), where you pay a monthly fee to be a member and they give you their own raised meat & produce in return.  You get to see just how that food is raised or produced and probably least likely to be recalled for contaminations. Each farm has their own offerings, rules and monthly fees so do some research & check reviews for others experiences before joining since some may have contracts that you'd be stuck with if you change your mind. 

Or look for a local butcher and/or market  and ask who their supplier is......local is always better than chains.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 26, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> We just got home a bit ago from having Christmas dinner at my Aunt Betty's.  Got there early to help but she didn't need it. She had everything done or under control. Turkey, dressing, gravy, green beans, sweet potatoes. rolls, the works and it was served elegantly for six of us on a beautiful table set with fine china and was delicious.
> 
> She is 93 years old.



She sounds like a very remarkable woman.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 26, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> I've got bad belly for Christmas, so I hope you all are having a better day than me!



There's all kinds of great meds out there to help you not have so many, if any, bad bellies Montro. Now that you have an income, you really should see a knowledgeable doctor about that. Hombre and I had terrible issues with reflux, et al, and now those issues just don't happen anymore. And it could prevent a ton of grief for you too as you get older.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 26, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > We just got home a bit ago from having Christmas dinner at my Aunt Betty's.  Got there early to help but she didn't need it. She had everything done or under control. Turkey, dressing, gravy, green beans, sweet potatoes. rolls, the works and it was served elegantly for six of us on a beautiful table set with fine china and was delicious.
> ...



She is amazing. Still beautiful at 93, reads voraciously--I had to help her clean out her Kindle the other day as she had filled it up in a year--keeps up with current events, and still drives competently. She has gotten a bit insecure driving in heavy traffic and/or finding places like doctors  in other places than her neighborhood, so I drive her to those appointments. And between her niece-in-law (Uncle Ed's niece) and me, we help take care of her finances and taxes. But otherwise she is entirely self sufficient.


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 26, 2019)

It's officially the day after my favorite day of the year, Christmas. I look forward to Christmas, 2020 and hope all of our posters are still coming into the peaceful coffee shop at USMB. What a treasure trove of goodwill you all are. May others join in as well.

I had a great Christmas. _I made others happy_. Others also made me happy. Before Christmas, I had received a card from a special man in my life and he signed it, "Wishing you all things rare and beautiful".  How did he know how prophetic that sentiment would become. 

Today, I will be receiving two more packages in the mail. I am looking forward to them as I know what they contain. I know this because they are to me from me. Ha!

May all of us get through the new year coming up as we endure the happinesses and joy, combined with the routine ups and downs that life will always bring. It can't always be Christmas, though _speaking solely for myself_, I would love to see it happen twice a year. For some, that would diminish the annual spirit of the meaning of Christmas but for others, it would be something to look forward to as it is a grand opportunity to be generous to others and to be grateful for all we have and love for the climate outside the festive holidays can always use a break. But "Christmas comes but once a year" and that will never change.  ( _much to the pleasure of many who like it just as it is )  However, I takes what I gets _and rejoice in the specialness of Christmas coming once a year.

Happy New Year, good coffee mates!


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 26, 2019)

AquaAthena said:


> It's officially the day after my favorite day of the year, Christmas. I look forward to Christmas, 2020 and hope all of our posters are still coming into the peaceful coffee shop at USMB. What a treasure trove of goodwill you all are. May others join in as well.
> 
> I had a great Christmas. _I made others happy_. Others also made me happy. Before Christmas, I had received a card from a special man in my life and he signed it, "Wishing you all things rare and beautiful".  How did he know how prophetic that sentiment would become.
> 
> ...


In June my wife and I went to this event
Michael Palin — Theatre Royal Bath

I was interested in buying his book but my wife said “don’t” somebody might buy it you!

Sure enough somebody did, my wife, she bought it and emailed Michael Palin’s son who handles his fathers business merchandise.
She told him I was interested in the book and had gone to his fathers show at Bath.
The book came autographed by the great man himself.  Pretty epic book, and signed.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 26, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I've got bad belly for Christmas, so I hope you all are having a better day than me!
> ...



I haven't been to a doctor since I was in my 20s, or maybe my teens.  

My health benefits kick in after the new year starts, so I'll see about getting at least a check-up then.  Considering my age and how long it has been since I've seen a doctor, I'm expecting to be told I should have a colonoscopy, at least.


----------



## MisterBeale (Dec 26, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm feeling ok health wise...its my head that hurts. 3 years now up North. Been daydreaming of home and xmases past. Furkids tearing open stuffed animals I wrapped, the inlaws in the kitchen eating xmas breakfast, me outside playing with my garden even on xmas day and over all..warmth, company, furkids, happiness. Gone. It makes me maudlin and sad. So...I will avoid dragging people down and go watch Yippee Ki Yay MFers on tv cuz it just ain't xmas without Bruce Willis doing some damage to bad guys, lol.
> ...


----------



## gipper (Dec 26, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Watch out for doctors. They will kill you and get away with it. 

Don’t do colonoscopy. Do noninvasive Colonguard. 

Stop consuming sugar, grains, and junk food. All better.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 26, 2019)

gipper said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Cologuard, from what I've read, is less effective than a colonoscopy.  I'm also not all that concerned about colon cancer at the moment.  However, a colonoscopy might find things other than cancer that a Cologuard test would not; non-cancerous polyps, diverticulitis, or inflammation.  Actually, overall, a colonoscopy is more preventative while Cologuard seems to be more for detecting already present colon cancer.  Also, with my history of digestive problems from top to bottom, I wouldn't be surprised if it was recommended that I get looked at from both ends, the way Gracie was; endoscopy and colonoscopy.

I am not going to stop consuming sugar.  How would I drink my tea?  And stop consuming grains?  How would I eat cereal, and crackers?


----------



## Gracie (Dec 26, 2019)

gipper said:


> Do noninvasive Colonguard.


Nooooo! Too many false positives and you wind up having to do a colonoscopy for no reason whatsoever. I know. Happened to me Dec 5th.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 26, 2019)

I like my sugar. I like my crackers. I'm old. Why not eat what I want? So..I do.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 26, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



A couple months ago I had a vicious bad belly. A friend gave me 3 tablets of PAPAYA ENZYME and within 15 minutes I was fine. I went to GNC and bought a bottle of Natural Brand with 240 tablets. I gave my wife and SIL 3 tablets for a Thanksgiving bad belly and they were amazed at the quick results. You might try that remedy.


----------



## MisterBeale (Dec 26, 2019)

At this point, I'm in agreement with Gipper.  I think I would rather die than do another colonoscopy.  After I am now more educated about the Gastrointestinal Microbiome, and the damage that such a procedure can do to it!?  I shudder to think about the damage I did to my body after the first one, yikes, what a mistake.  I never used to have to worry about what I ate before that last one.  Now I have to constantly watch what I eat, my body always reacts poorly to the wrong foods now, etc. . .  

Like they say, with natural medicine and diet, the disease kills you, with modern medicine, the treatments kill you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 26, 2019)

gipper said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I resisted getting a colonscopy until I developed systems alarming enough to warrant one. And it came back 100% negative. The issue was something else, easily correctable.  But the test itself produced an amazing peace of mind.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 26, 2019)

gipper said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Sugar, grains, and junk food.  Added to my shopping list.  Thanks for the reminder!!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 26, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


The last time I had a "vicious bad belly" we determined it was the banana I had eaten a half hour before.  Seems I'm banana intolerant.  I found the best way to treat that was to eat no more bananas, worked so far, no pharmaceuticals or natural remedies......


----------



## gipper (Dec 26, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Eat up.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 26, 2019)

Gracie said:


> I like my sugar. I like my crackers. I'm old. Why not eat what I want? So..I do.


At some point, it matters little what you eat, or don't.  I worked with a charming little woman, five-by-five, she was widowed and had no children.  She claimed her only comfort was food and she celebrated her meals.  Of course, she preferred fine dining and good food, not cheap fast food fare.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 26, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Um, to me that IS the natural remedy. Don't eat what doesn't agree with you. Do eat what your body needs.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 26, 2019)

I seem to still be captive in Anchorage.  They have not figured out how to overcome the ice dam that is forcing Willow Creek over it's banks and down the access road to the bridge.  Partner is still up at my place and reports he is doing well.  He did get the generator running so now has access to water.  If he keeps the place warm using the wood stove, he shouldn't need much propane.  Maybe this exercise will provide a confidence building event.  In the meantime, I inhabit hoarder haven.  Cleaning up a bit, so it's not a total loss.  I had to cancel my buddy, Alan's annual New Year's visit.  
I'm happy to read here that my CS friends are all doing well.


----------



## Sbiker (Dec 26, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I like to be here, but job (or domestic needs) periodically breaks it


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 26, 2019)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



Understood.  But we are always happen when you can get here.  Merry Christmas and Happy New Year Sbiker.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 26, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Well now, I occasionally sin "food wise" (mmm) but I've convinced myself that I do it in moderation.. The sad story is, it wasn't always that way.. 

Yup, six cups of coffee before noon and a six pack of coca-cola a day ..   ..it's no wonder time passed so quickly....


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 26, 2019)

gipper said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Thanks, I will!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 26, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Only a six pack?  Damn slackers.........


----------



## beautress (Dec 27, 2019)

AquaAthena said:


> It's officially the day after my favorite day of the year, Christmas. I look forward to Christmas, 2020 and hope all of our posters are still coming into the peaceful coffee shop at USMB. What a treasure trove of goodwill you all are. May others join in as well.
> 
> I had a great Christmas. _I made others happy_. Others also made me happy. Before Christmas, I had received a card from a special man in my life and he signed it, "Wishing you all things rare and beautiful".  How did he know how prophetic that sentiment would become.
> 
> ...


It's so good to have you back AquaAthena! I was gone for a couple of years to mourn my husband's passing, so I got a new computer when I started waking up and the earth was still here. He was really a great guy and we were together for 44 years before he died, and his illness required my full attention a year before that. When I got back, I don't think you were here anymore, and were sorely missed. I have another name now, because I had forgotten my password to Freedombecki, lol, and reregistered under my new name. Hope you had a great Christmas and that you have a wonderful Christmas, too!


----------



## beautress (Dec 27, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> I seem to still be captive in Anchorage.  They have not figured out how to overcome the ice dam that is forcing Willow Creek over it's banks and down the access road to the bridge.  Partner is still up at my place and reports he is doing well.  He did get the generator running so now has access to water.  If he keeps the place warm using the wood stove, he shouldn't need much propane.  Maybe this exercise will provide a confidence building event.  In the meantime, I inhabit hoarder haven.  Cleaning up a bit, so it's not a total loss.  I had to cancel my buddy, Alan's annual New Year's visit.
> I'm happy to read here that my CS friends are all doing well.


So glad you dropped by, gallantwarrior, and hope things work out so you can get back to your home.


----------



## beautress (Dec 27, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Yep. A gal who worked in my quilt store said her father was allergic to green bananas, and for some reason, ate  one thinking he may have "outgrown" the allergy. He died shortly after eating the green banana. If he had waited 2 days, the banana would have been ripe, and he could've had it with no repercussions. If it doesn't taste good, don't eat it!


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 27, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I recall my mother taking papaya pills when I was young, although I don't remember why.  I ate them on a few occasions, too.  I might get a bottle and see if it helps the next time I'm feeling grumbly in the belly, or maybe get a big bottle and start taking them regularly to see if they seem to work as a preventative measure.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 27, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



... Lord Ringel .. all the best to you and yours old friend..... 
.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 27, 2019)

beautress said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > It's officially the day after my favorite day of the year, Christmas. I look forward to Christmas, 2020 and hope all of our posters are still coming into the peaceful coffee shop at USMB. What a treasure trove of goodwill you all are. May others join in as well.
> ...



 .. .. This is what both of You .. do to me... (nope can't help it)


.... And here I am always wishing you both ... Always the Best.. 
,


----------



## gipper (Dec 27, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


You might add to this healthful regimen drinking 12 bottles of beer and smoking two packs if cigarettes.  Did this every day without fail. You will be amazed at how your body will be transformed.


----------



## MisterBeale (Dec 27, 2019)

gipper said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



. . . but why stop there?

“The trunk of the car looked like a mobile police narcotics lab. We had two bags of grass, seventy-five pellets of mescaline, five sheets of high-powered blotter acid, a salt shaker half full of cocaine, and a whole galaxy of multi-colored uppers, downers, screamers, laughers . . . and also a quart of tequila, a quart of rum, a case of Budweiser, a pint of raw ether and two dozen amyls . . . Not that we needed all that for the trip, but once you get locked into a serious drug collection, the tendency is to push it as far as you can. The only thing that really worried me was the ether. There is nothing in the world more helpless and irresponsible and depraved than a man in the depths of an ether binge. And I knew we'd get into that rotten stuff pretty soon.” 




*― Hunter S. Thompson *


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 27, 2019)

gipper said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Well I'm only halfway there.  I need to double my efforts!!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 27, 2019)

beautress said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


There's a difference between a food intolerance and an outright allergy.  Allergies include an immune system response and can affect the organs, intolerance does not and is not potentially life threatening.


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 27, 2019)

beautress said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > It's officially the day after my favorite day of the year, Christmas. I look forward to Christmas, 2020 and hope all of our posters are still coming into the peaceful coffee shop at USMB. What a treasure trove of goodwill you all are. May others join in as well.
> ...


Thank you so much, beautress. I love your new username. It suits you and the good posts and pictures of your great quilts you bring to the coffee shop for all to enjoy. Their beauty touches me.

I did know of your sadness before and after your husband's passing and can understand why it took you a long while to recover from the love and friendship your marriage brought to your life. I am grateful you have regained your strength and sense of normalcy and are back in the present and bringing us the pleasure of your many talents. I always found you to be an honest person with great common sense and wisdom as freedombecki and now as beautress. I'm glad to be back, too, with you all. I do belong to another site and for years have enjoyed discussions relative to current events and political topics only. The members are well-informed, well-educated in history and always civil. If they aren't civil they are suddenly missing. lol. It is a comfortable place to post and to read. There is a membership fee. 

How sweet to read Lumpy's post to us. I always loved him and still do. He is a good guy and brings a unique way with words and I am looking forward soon to the announcement of a new grandchild for him to spoil. I hope his daughter is coping as best as possible in these final few days of her pregnancy. May she soon be relieved and rewarded. 

Thank you again, beautress, for your warm welcome.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 27, 2019)

beautress said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I seem to still be captive in Anchorage.  They have not figured out how to overcome the ice dam that is forcing Willow Creek over it's banks and down the access road to the bridge.  Partner is still up at my place and reports he is doing well.  He did get the generator running so now has access to water.  If he keeps the place warm using the wood stove, he shouldn't need much propane.  Maybe this exercise will provide a confidence building event.  In the meantime, I inhabit hoarder haven.  Cleaning up a bit, so it's not a total loss.  I had to cancel my buddy, Alan's annual New Year's visit.
> ...


Things are still up in the air about getting back home.  They're moving some heavy equipment out to see if they can drain water off the road.  If not, it may be Springtime before they can open the road again.  They are also researching alternate routes to the homes on the other side of Willow Creek.  I'm thinking they might get some military engineers in and provide a temporary fix on the old bridge.  As it is, I only have about 12-13 days of hay on hand and the partner will be running out of weenies by Sunday.  I'm going to see whether he can get the snowmachine running and then I'll see if I can find someone local to show me the trails.  They say the winter trails are open but you can't really get a car down those.  Life is quite an adventure.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 27, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I was reading not long ago about a Wisconsin town that used dynamite to blow up an ice dam that was causing major flooding.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 27, 2019)

Those Manheim Steamroller fans among us probably don't go back as far as Mason Williams who was hands down my all time favorite guitarist.

And here is one of my favorite bands paired with my favorite guitarist:


Stay with the recording to enjoy a unique rendition of the same song Mason performed with a concert harpist and then other amazing performances around the same theme during his lifetime.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 27, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Those Manheim Steamroller fans among us probably don't go back as far as Mason Williams who was hands down my all time favorite guitarist.
> 
> And here is one of my favorite bands paired with my favorite guitarist:
> 
> ...



I loved to hear him play. I also had a collection of his "Them People Poems." Funny as all git out.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 27, 2019)

All these gastro problems.... I am way overdue for scopes at both ends... They were going to do the colonoscopy a few years back but the Cardiologist wouldn't let me off the blood thinners for it. I've been taking Nexium every day for at least 8 years but I think we're going to stop that. I was taking 3 different things for the gut at one time and have it down to 2... Looking for one... With my extensive health history any stop is a good thing. with the OTC stuff I take i get about 15 pills a day.... 3 just for cholesterol.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 27, 2019)

gallantwarrior thank you thank you thank you for the wonderful xmas care package! I love everything you sent! MrG pissed himself when I handed him the goat bag and it screamed at him. He LOVES it! He said you send the best surprises! What a great day it turned out to be when I got that package! We thank you so much!!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 27, 2019)

The wife had her second round of chemo this last Thursday.  The Infusion Lab is on the top (4th) floor of the Cancer Center with floor to ceiling windows facing north, north east and a balcony just outside.  Here's the view.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 28, 2019)

This little one is just 4 months old... My Son and DIL are responsible for making 2019 a really great year... I haven't got to hold her yet, but in March she is coming to see grandpa...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 28, 2019)

SFC Ollie said:


> All these gastro problems.... I am way overdue for scopes at both ends... They were going to do the colonoscopy a few years back but the Cardiologist wouldn't let me off the blood thinners for it. I've been taking Nexium every day for at least 8 years but I think we're going to stop that. I was taking 3 different things for the gut at one time and have it down to 2... Looking for one... With my extensive health history any stop is a good thing. with the OTC stuff I take i get about 15 pills a day.... 3 just for cholesterol.



Sheesh .. that's a lot of pills SFC Ollie .. and hello ole friend.. 
.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 28, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Those Manheim Steamroller fans among us probably don't go back as far as Mason Williams who was hands down my all time favorite guitarist.
> ...



Yes. Not only was Mason Williams a brilliant musician, but there was that subtle but unmistakable wit, good humor, and talent as a humorist. He wrote comedy for the Smothers Brothers and Saturday Night Live, et al, did some stand up comedy with his ever present guitar--he was a Victor Borge but with a guitar instead of a piano. He has a long LONG list of entertainment credits to his name in live performances, television, movies, etc.  I believe he is still with us though he would be in his 80's now, but is probably no longer performing.

Speaking of Victor Borge, another of my personal favorites, here's one of my favorite renditions:


----------



## Oddball (Dec 28, 2019)

Saturday morning!

Here's a blast from the past; Klondike Kat.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## beautress (Dec 28, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Saturday morning!
> 
> Here's a blast from the past; Klondike Kat.
> 
> Let the cartoon begin!


     Thanks, Oddball! Very funny!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 28, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > All these gastro problems.... I am way overdue for scopes at both ends... They were going to do the colonoscopy a few years back but the Cardiologist wouldn't let me off the blood thinners for it. I've been taking Nexium every day for at least 8 years but I think we're going to stop that. I was taking 3 different things for the gut at one time and have it down to 2... Looking for one... With my extensive health history any stop is a good thing. with the OTC stuff I take i get about 15 pills a day.... 3 just for cholesterol.
> ...


They keep me moving and vertical.....


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 28, 2019)

SFC Ollie said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



 ... there Ollie and all the best wishes to you and yours ole friend..


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 28, 2019)

.

The thing about guys like SFC Ollie, they make guys like me realize that they will never measure up Great Patriotic American and selfless hero wise.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 28, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> .
> 
> The thing about guys like SFC Ollie, they make guys like me realize that they will never measure up Great Patriotic American and selfless hero wise.



While I agree that Ollie is all of that Lumpy, don't sell yourself short. We all have our gifts and challenges and opportunities in life, I would give pretty good odds you didn't squander yours.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 28, 2019)

Alexander my newest grandson was born today, I can't go see him because of this hideous cold and the fact that I feel pretty lousy..

I don't have specifics on baby Alexander, weight, the birth, exact times because once we heard (family visiting), they all left me (hospital) alone, like I had the plague...
.
.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 28, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Alexander my newest grandson was born today, I can't go see him because of this hideous cold and the fact that I feel pretty lousy..
> 
> I don't have specifics on baby Alexander, weight, the birth, exact times because once we heard (family visiting), they all left me (hospital) alone, like I had the plague...
> .
> .



Aw.  Well you'll see him soon enough. Sorry you have a cold though. Having a cold for the holidays really sucks.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 28, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



I can't speak for Lumpy, but I know I squandered plenty of gifts and challenges and opportunities in life.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 28, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Alexander my newest grandson was born today, I can't go see him because of this hideous cold and the fact that I feel pretty lousy..
> ...



It could have been the flu so I'm turning it into a somewhat positive.. 

Eh, I'll be fine ...
.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 28, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



So many that I lost count... 
.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 28, 2019)

Weather Report


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 29, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Alexander my newest grandson was born today, I can't go see him because of this hideous cold and the fact that I feel pretty lousy..
> 
> I don't have specifics on baby Alexander, weight, the birth, exact times because once we heard (family visiting), they all left me (hospital) alone, like I had the plague...
> .
> .


   GREAT NEWS Lumpy.  I have been waiting to share this joy. I hope all are doing well and you will soon recover so you can join in the great excitement of a newborn into your life and family!  GREAT NEWS! I'm even excited.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 29, 2019)

AquaAthena said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Alexander my newest grandson was born today, I can't go see him because of this hideous cold and the fact that I feel pretty lousy..
> ...



7lb 2oz, 21 inches, born 1:55 pm. and exceedingly cute and sleepy, personally, I like babies that are sleepy..

. All looks great and with Kelly's picture I see such heartwarming happiness it plum chokes me up, just what a Dad likes to see. My son-in-law looks totally worn out but hanging in there and making sure everything is right..They share a true love story... 

btw.  Lady Aqua Athena...  's .. and Thank You's
.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 29, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Alexander my newest grandson was born today, I can't go see him because of this hideous cold and the fact that I feel pretty lousy..
> ...



I'm thinking pretty soon with precautions and I still bounce back pretty quick..


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 29, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Me, I should have 1 £million in the bank, several properties,  a V8 BMW in the garage and several large breasted small waisted women on the go.


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 29, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



"He's got a cute nose and big round eyes;
"He's created excitement you can't disguise;
"He's a wonderful baby from a perfect pair,
"And that's reason enough for great fanfare."

So... ta-dah!
Congratulations on your new ( grandsons' ) arrival  Lumpy1, my bud of many years.

_By Karl Fuchs { edited by AA }_


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 29, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> they all left me (hospital) alone, like I had the plague...




Well, ya gotta admit with the given choice of Lumpy vs a new baby...…...the new baby is going to win every time. 

Congratulations Papa!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 29, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



I'm pretty sure we all did at some point in our lives. Nevertheless, I'm pretty sure all of us have become more savvy and wiser as it went along.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 29, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > they all left me (hospital) alone, like I had the plague...
> ...



LOL. In this case maybe.  But you haven't known our Lumpy as long as some of us have. He's pretty darn adorable himself.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 29, 2019)

Advice for 2020


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 29, 2019)

If you have a single lady neighbour, go check on her occasionally!


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 29, 2019)

Pretty much my three hour round trip to the airport today.  Middle daughter going back to Denver.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 29, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> Pretty much my three hour round trip to the airport today.  Middle daughter going back to Denver.


Stay away from the lights.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 29, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> Pretty much my three hour round trip to the airport today.  Middle daughter going back to Denver.



Ugh.  I still say USMB needs to give us a WOW button or at least a Holy Cow button.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Dec 29, 2019)

Aaaah!  These last play 49ers games are going to give me a heart attack.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 30, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> View attachment 297278


I have a Masculine Mug.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 30, 2019)

I was given a new hot drinks mug, it’ll go with my new Nikon camera.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 30, 2019)

Here is my new Nikon D7500 camera and lens.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 30, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> Here is my new Nikon D7500 camera and lens.


I have the D7100 and about six different lenses including a 500 - 1000mm manual telephoto.  I still have my D40X and my antique EM (35mm) with three lenses for the EM/D40X.

The 7500 is an excellent camera.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 30, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > Here is my new Nikon D7500 camera and lens.
> ...



I was in NYC in 82, I bought a chrome Olympus OM2  with a 50mm lens, ever since then I’ve been a photographer.
There are countless photo albums in the house from when my family were growing up.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 30, 2019)

My city is a great place to go out and about with a camera.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 30, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> My city is a great place to go out and about with a camera.


Most of mine are landscapes here in New Mexico.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 30, 2019)

We have William the conquerors son buried in our cathedral.









*Robert Curthose* (c. 1051 – 3 February 1134), sometimes called *Robert II*, succeeded his father William the Conqueror as Duke of Normandy in 1087 and reigned until 1106. Robert was also an unsuccessful claimant to the throne of the Kingdom of England. The epithet"Curthose" had its origins in the Norman French word _courtheuse_ 'short stockings' and was apparently derived from a nickname given to Robert by his father; the chroniclers William of Malmesbury and Orderic Vitalis reported that William the Conqueror had derisively called Robert _brevis-ocrea_ ("short boot").


I took these pictures this year


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 30, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> Here is my new Nikon D7500 camera and lens.



Sweet. I presume digital?  Hombre sure likes his.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 30, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > Here is my new Nikon D7500 camera and lens.
> ...


Yes it’s a high pixel camera. It will be the last camera I buy, of course I’ll get more lenses in due time. 
Nowadays the ease of printing your own photos is foolproof.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 30, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> View attachment 297488



Now wait just a cotton pickin minute there Hoss...……..I've been known to do that, and I don't drink. Worse yet....they were on my feet


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 31, 2019)

I don't know why I didn't think about this, but I have plans for the next 2 weekends...and it's NFL playoffs time.  I'm going to have to see whether I can watch or record games while I'm out.  I can miss every game if I have to, except the 49ers next Saturday.  Figuring out how to watch that one is going to be a bit of a pain; we're getting rid of the satellite service here, so I don't think I'll be able to record it.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 31, 2019)

I’ve visited a few of these Neolithic stone circles, most are only 20 miles away from my house.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 31, 2019)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior thank you thank you thank you for the wonderful xmas care package! I love everything you sent! MrG pissed himself when I handed him the goat bag and it screamed at him. He LOVES it! He said you send the best surprises! What a great day it turned out to be when I got that package! We thank you so much!!!


Yeah, I couldn't resist that goat thing.  There's a youtube video with goats screaming like people and that's on there.  If one of my goats screamed like that I'd think someone was murdering a woman out in the woods.
I am glad to have brought some cheer to you both and wish you a far better new year than the past few have been for y'all.  Personally, I cannot wait to see the ass end of 2019 disappearing...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 31, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> The wife had her second round of chemo this last Thursday.  The Infusion Lab is on the top (4th) floor of the Cancer Center with floor to ceiling windows facing north, north east and a balcony just outside.  Here's the view.


A pleasant view to ease the unpleasantness inside, but beautiful.  I have often thought that if I were to settle anywhere else than Alaska it would be NM.  Of course, I'd look a little farther East, Lake Roberts or Elephant Butte.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 31, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Alexander my newest grandson was born today, I can't go see him because of this hideous cold and the fact that I feel pretty lousy..
> 
> I don't have specifics on baby Alexander, weight, the birth, exact times because once we heard (family visiting), they all left me (hospital) alone, like I had the plague...
> .
> .





Lumpy 1 said:


> Alexander my newest grandson was born today, I can't go see him because of this hideous cold and the fact that I feel pretty lousy..
> 
> I don't have specifics on baby Alexander, weight, the birth, exact times because once we heard (family visiting), they all left me (hospital) alone, like I had the plague...
> .
> .





Lumpy 1 said:


> Alexander my newest grandson was born today, I can't go see him because of this hideous cold and the fact that I feel pretty lousy..
> 
> I don't have specifics on baby Alexander, weight, the birth, exact times because once we heard (family visiting), they all left me (hospital) alone, like I had the plague...
> .
> .





Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


And you have so much time left to make all that up.  Have a successful and happy new year, Montro!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 31, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> We have William the conquerors son buried in our cathedral.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's up with the crossed legs?  Isn't that a rather unusual pose for those sarcophagi?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 31, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> I’ve visited a few of these Neolithic stone circles, most are only 20 miles away from my house.


If I ever make it back to Europe, I'll have to come visit you.  Those things fascinate me and we have very few here in Alaska.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 31, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The wife had her second round of chemo this last Thursday.  The Infusion Lab is on the top (4th) floor of the Cancer Center with floor to ceiling windows facing north, north east and a balcony just outside.  Here's the view.
> ...


 
Elephant Butt is basically south and definitely desert country and quite crowded in the summer, Lake Roberts is south west in the Black Range mountains.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 31, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > I’ve visited a few of these Neolithic stone circles, most are only 20 miles away from my house.
> ...


They’ve just discovered another one near my house. 
Lost Bronze Age stone circle used for ancient rituals uncovered in Gloucestershire by laser scanning


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 31, 2019)

Good Tuesday and New Year's Eve everybody.

Your biology lesson for today:


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 31, 2019)

I’m currently sat in an Indian restaurant, I’ve ordered takeaway meals for us both. 
The owner has spoken to me, he told me my youngest son had a meal here last week.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 31, 2019)

I'll be at work when the new year turns tonight.    I do have tomorrow off, though!

I hope everyone enjoys their New Year's Eve!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 31, 2019)

Once again to all the good folks at the CS...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 31, 2019)

Here's the latest news update about what's going on in my life.
Rescue crews shuttle Willow Creek-area residents across flooded water to get supplies


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 31, 2019)

I'll be back on later.  Want to get some coffee and start shoveling out the mess in this dump.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 31, 2019)

Honestly! I couldn’t stop myself, I bought another pair of new shoes in the sales today.
I’m going to have to buy a bigger house.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 31, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> I’m currently sat in an Indian restaurant, I’ve ordered takeaway meals for us both.
> The owner has spoken to me, he told me my youngest son had a meal here last week.


I ate at an Indian place once, Buffalo steaks, pemmican and fry bread.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 31, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Here's the latest news update about what's going on in my life.
> Rescue crews shuttle Willow Creek-area residents across flooded water to get supplies


I hope everyone's okay.

Oh and we had some recent flooding..........







..........


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 31, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > I’m currently sat in an Indian restaurant, I’ve ordered takeaway meals for us both.
> ...



More or less it looked like this. Balti Murgh, rice, nan, poppadoms.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 31, 2019)

Mino-oshki-biboon!


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 31, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...


Different Indian.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 31, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> I'll be at work when the new year turns tonight.    I do have tomorrow off, though!
> 
> I hope everyone enjoys their New Year's Eve!



Hombre and I will lift a glass to toast all of you brave, dedicated souls who will be working tonight, all over the country.  All over the world actually.

But these days we ring in the New Year's with the New Yorkers in Times Square.  New Year's actually arrives two hours later here in New Mexico.


gallantwarrior said:


> Here's the latest news update about what's going on in my life.
> Rescue crews shuttle Willow Creek-area residents across flooded water to get supplies



Still wondering why they can't dynamite the ice jam.  Is it because it is jammed against the bridge?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 31, 2019)

I join with Ridgerunner's






from Hawaii. . .


with





From Albuquerque


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 31, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be at work when the new year turns tonight.    I do have tomorrow off, though!
> ...


Nothing brave or dedicated, I just work an overnight shift.


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 31, 2019)

HAPPY NEW YEAR to our super Roy Batty with the new shoes and any other British coffee shoppers. ( Don't think there is an Aussie here ) and it won't be long before we catch up with you! WELCOME 2020!   May we continue to share and to love here.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 31, 2019)

Wishing everybody in the Coffee Shop a healthy, happy and prosperous new year.  May 2020 be a year full of peace and joy for us all.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 31, 2019)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be at work when the new year turns tonight.    I do have tomorrow off, though!
> ...


Happy New Year to you, Hombre, and all my other CS friends.
I think they are concerned that by freeing the ice dam that will cause even more flooding downstream.  There are lots more homes downstream that would be flooded if that happens.  I wonder why they can make some kind of temporary fix on the old bridge.  In 2016, a flood washed the north end of the bridge out there.  Maybe some rip-rap and steel plates like the military uses would provide a way for residents to cross.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 31, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...





Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...





Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I've worked graveyard shift for over 20 years now.  I prefer that shift over any other.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## beautress (Dec 31, 2019)

A Beautiful, Happy New Year, Everyone! 





May you all have fair weather and good health in 2020!​


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 31, 2019)

We are in the last minutes before the ball drops in Times Square.  Our son and his family are there this year--it was on their bucket list of things to accomplish and this was the year they chose to do it.  They have rooms that front on Times Square.  The view from their suite:






And looking down right now:


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 1, 2020)

And for the last time this year:

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:
Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
Seagal and Mr. Seagal.
Beautress for wellness
Kat for wellness
Mindful and her shoulder for healing
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Peach's Mr. P for wellness and successful surgery and comfort/peace for Peach.
Ringel and Ms Ringel - comfort, wellness, solutions for both.
Extra prayers/positive vibes for gallantwarrior dealing with his own health issues as well as a terribly difficult situation with Rod and increased responsibilities and also for Rod's healing in mind, body, and spirit.
Gracie for wellness, good solutions, and a conquering spirit.
Jackson for wellness.
And me, Foxfyre, for good news from upcoming tests.
Roy for wellness.
Gracie's Abby .
And all those we love.
And we leave a light on so that those who have been away can find their way back.

*HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYBODY*


----------



## beautress (Jan 1, 2020)

Thanks, Foxfyre. Happy New Year to you and Hombre.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 1, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I’m a night person, and I love the lack of traffic on my way home. It can be unfortunate when I want to see the little one, though. I missed a chorus concert of hers because of my schedule.  I’ve had some other schedule issues as well.  If everyone in my life just lived by my schedule...


----------



## Roy Batty (Jan 1, 2020)

Good morning all, I woke up early, fed the furry children and then I made breakfast for myself, the wife was left in bed so I had full reign in the kitchen. 
Grilled bacon and a slightly toasted bun, coffee and a glass of tomato juice. The staffies got a slice of toast each as well.... cos I can.


----------



## Roy Batty (Jan 1, 2020)

The wife has asked me if I could take her out to the countryside tomorrow, I’ve decided to go where you guys might have seen in the Series “The Last Kingdom” 
Where Utred and his men look down on the river Severn to see the Norwegian viking longboats.
The view was from high up on the cotswolds to which where we will be going, I’ll take pictures to show you.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 1, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> We are in the last minutes before the ball drops in Times Square.  Our son and his family are there this year--it was on their bucket list of things to accomplish and this was the year they chose to do it.  They have rooms that front on Times Square.  The view from their suite:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Foxfyre said:


> We are in the last minutes before the ball drops in Times Square.  Our son and his family are there this year--it was on their bucket list of things to accomplish and this was the year they chose to do it.  They have rooms that front on Times Square.  The view from their suite:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I took my daughter to Times Square for New Years Eve in 1994.  We were about three blocks down from where the ball was.  A wonderful grandma/grandpa were next to us with their grandson.  They were from Queens and this was their first time at Times Square for New Years.  Can you imagine: being grandparents who lived that close and making a first time excursion for your grandson, and: being in the same place with that many people at once?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 1, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 1, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 1, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> The wife has asked me if I could take her out to the countryside tomorrow, I’ve decided to go where you guys might have seen in the Series “The Last Kingdom”
> Where Utred and his men look down on the river Severn to see the Norwegian viking longboats.
> The view was from high up on the cotswolds to which where we will be going, I’ll take pictures to show you.





Roy Batty said:


> The wife has asked me if I could take her out to the countryside tomorrow, I’ve decided to go where you guys might have seen in the Series “The Last Kingdom”
> Where Utred and his men look down on the river Severn to see the Norwegian viking longboats.
> The view was from high up on the cotswolds to which where we will be going, I’ll take pictures to show you.


I'll be looking forward to the view.  Thanks.


----------



## Roy Batty (Jan 1, 2020)

AquaAthena said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR to our super Roy Batty with the new shoes and any other British coffee shoppers. ( Don't think there is an Aussie here ) and it won't be long before we catch up with you! WELCOME 2020!   May we continue to share and to love here.



Thanks AquaAthena, I’m the male equivalent of Imelda Marcos, my shoe collection is pretty large.
As a boy I inherited all of my elder brother hand me downs, shoes, clothes.
Everything I can think of was his before I had it. So when I had my own money I’ve never skimped on anything, usually I’ll buy two of everything in clothes.
Shoes are not expensive, I treat myself every time i go into the city.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 1, 2020)

Golden Gophers beat an excellent Auburn team in the Outback Bowl!

The naysayers and haters of head coach PJ Fleck's "relationships" coaching style said it was too schmaltzy and cheesy....Then they win ten games for the first time in a coon's age...Then they beat one of the most storied teams in the SEC.

Simply amazing....Who's hatin' now?


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 1, 2020)

Ringel05 if you & Mrs are interested.....

Kefir...….if you choose to do your own at home there are plenty of places to buy the 'grains' with prices from $7.95 & up. Making kefir is simple enough...in a glass jar or vessel, add about a cup of milk and let sit. Strain the milk kefir from the grains & drink, then add fresh milk to the grains. Average ferment time is about every 12 hours to change the milk. There is also water kefir, if preferred. If you don't want to mess with doing it yourself, look in the dairy section of your grocery store for Lifeway Brand, and is usually flavored. 
Kefir is an immune booster, helps balance the body's PH levels, etc that helps the body repair itself. 

Also, Turmeric is widely known for cancer fighting properties. Here is a recipe for Turmeric Tea that isn't too bad, though I may not have added enough (I only used a hefty dash, maybe 1/2 tsp)…...I used the simple stove top recipe, with lots of honey & no milk. Also I didn't add the ginger, didn't have any but it almost tastes like a ginger tea. 


https://www.meghantelpner.com/blog/tea-time-with-turmeric/ 

_Ingredients_

_1 tsp cinnamon_
_pinch of clove_
_pinch of nutmeg_
_tsp fresh ginger (optional)_
_pinch of fresh ground black pepper*_
_As much turmeric as you can handle! Start with a teaspoon and go up from there._
_1-2 cups of water_
_Raw honey to sweeten_
_Milk sub of choice (I went with fresh coconut milk, but almond and hemp would both be delicious)_



_Make It Like So
Slow and steady stove top method_

_Simmer herbs and water together for 10 mins._
_Strain out and add honey and milk._
_Fast and furious blender method_

_Boil water in your kettle and add to blender (a blender with gradual speed increase will reduce likely hood of pressure from steam of boiled water exploding out of your blender)._
_Add in spices and blend until smooth and unified in colour._
_Strain out tea and add milk and honey._
_*I have included black pepper in this recipe as studies show it aids in the absorption of curcumin, the active ingredient in turmeric. I happen to be allergic to black pepper and so I omit it._


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## beautress (Jan 1, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> The wife has asked me if I could take her out to the countryside tomorrow, I’ve decided to go where you guys might have seen in the Series “The Last Kingdom”
> Where Utred and his men look down on the river Severn to see the Norwegian viking longboats.
> The view was from high up on the cotswolds to which where we will be going, I’ll take pictures to show you.


So idyllic-looking, Roy. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 1, 2020)

Oddball said:


> Golden Gophers beat an excellent Auburn team in the Outback Bowl!
> 
> The naysayers and haters of head coach PJ Fleck's "relationships" coaching style said it was too schmaltzy and cheesy....Then they win ten games for the first time in a coon's age...Then they beat one of the most storied teams in the SEC.
> 
> ...


Suddenly I dont care what happens with the Vikes, May our yrs in the wilderness be gone forever


----------



## Oddball (Jan 1, 2020)

Manonthestreet said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Golden Gophers beat an excellent Auburn team in the Outback Bowl!
> ...


Was on the way to happening with Lou Holtz, before he sneaked out the back door....Fleck is a force of nature, and everyone on the team buys in.


----------



## beautress (Jan 1, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> View attachment 297746


lol, Hossfly!

Me too. I was just up for a few minutes and the sky was gray, my cough was incessant, so I went upstairs for a little nap, woke up and it's dark, lol. Asthma sucks, but I'm feeling stronger now. It feels like morning, but I know I made eggs and Canadian earlier... so came to the coffee shop to start the coffee, and decided oh, the clocks are pm, not am. lol All I did was put an inner border around the 8th quilt...started last year, and in the pile till there are ten. Well, at least I'll have something to do this evening besides caterwaul at the USMB boards. Think I'l go stalk some more quilts. I've made 8 blue quilts, and this one got a red ship (on royal blue waters with white and blue sails and a dark royal blue night sky that has no horizon with small sails. At least I'll know what not to do the next sailing ship quilt--be sure the white sails have the larger strips than the blue does.
Log cabin square with light sail dominant over smaller dark sky (preferred, item a)



Log cabin square with dark sky dominant over light sail (sail looks slightly disjoint without lights touching the next "sail" up. Item b)



With item b, when the top of the sail is supposed to touch the bottom of the sail above it, there is a void caused by the dark sky, so they don't touch. So next time, all of the sail blocks will be the upper and not the lower one. *sigh*
It still, on a galloping horse, looks like a sail, so I'm leaving the quilt intact rather than change the 17 sails to be perfect. Quilting is a learn-as-you-go project, and since I've done at least a dozen of the tall sailing ship in log cabin squares, there's a first time for every imperfection, lol. Maybe since it looks kinda sorta okay, the kid who gets this one will learn that even when imperfection life is, you still have a warm quilt to turn to.  There are 48 squares in the quilt, and sometimes you won't fix stupid, like here. 

Edit: I guess some ships have more sails than others. I went skimming on the internet and found this awesome set of sails:


----------



## Roy Batty (Jan 1, 2020)

My shire.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 1, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> My shire.



My humble shire


----------



## Roy Batty (Jan 1, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > My shire.
> ...



The hills you see in the picture are extinct volcanoes. 
That be Worcestershire that be.



you can see my house


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 1, 2020)

Oddball said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


Impatience has been our biggest enemy when it comes to coaches. Tradition doesn't happen overnite.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 1, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > HAPPY NEW YEAR to our super Roy Batty with the new shoes and any other British coffee shoppers. ( Don't think there is an Aussie here ) and it won't be long before we catch up with you! WELCOME 2020!   May we continue to share and to love here.
> ...


LOL, I'm with you, Roy, when it comes to attire. Just the same. As one example, if I buy something I love and it looks great on and to me, I buy the same item in every color. lol. Same with shoes...always shoes. Ha!


----------



## beautress (Jan 1, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...


So lovely, Mr. Roy. I love architecture of the lovely church on the left foreground area.


----------



## beautress (Jan 1, 2020)

Thanks for the lovely chat. Now that I've had my cuppa, it's time to set sail for the sewing room:





Gonna put some flag stripes and blue and white stars on the border of that collossal "baby" quilt top for the charity bees to quilt. I love the USA & USMB on account of Foxfyre's wonderful Coffee Shop. Hear, hear it for Foxy! ​


----------



## beautress (Jan 1, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > My shire.
> ...


Awesome, Mr. Hossfly because of you. I'm dedicated the prettiest song I've heard to you this evening It's Carly Simon's "Never Been Gone":
​


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 1, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...



I really never thought about Great Britain having volcanoes but then I never studied the ancient geology of that area either.  A large amount of Albuquerque's western horizon is topped with a row of ancient volcano cores.  In that same area is our Petroglyph National Monument where ancient Native Americans--long before there was an America--carved symbolic and informative markings into the ancient lava rock.  They are really interesting if you have a guide who can differentiate between the authentic petroglyphs and those carved into the rocks by hiking Boy Scouts and such back in the 1950's and 60's.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 1, 2020)

Mile to possibly a mile and half from the house... If this dormant extinct Volcano ever becomes active, lets just hope I don't owe you money...

*Punchbowl Crater is an extinct volcanic tuff cone* located in Honolulu, Hawaii. It is the location of the National Memorial Cemetery of the Pacific. The crater was formed some 75,000 to 100,000 years ago during the secondary activity of the Honolulu Volcanic Series.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 1, 2020)

Credit for this one goes to SFC Ollie as I stole it from him elsewhere.  Too good not to share it though.  Don't read ahead or it will not be effective for you.

*Your Yearly Dementia Test ! (only 4 questions this year)*

Yep, it's that time of year again for us to take our annual senior citizen test.

Exercise of the brain is as important as exercise of the muscles.
As we grow older, it’s important to keep mentally alert.
If you don’t use it, you will lose it !!!

Here is a very private way to gauge how your memory compares to your last test.
Some may think it is too easy, but the ones with memory problems may have difficulty.

Take this test to determine if you’re losing it or not.

The spaces below are so you don’t see the answers until you’ve answered.

OK, RELAX, clear your mind and begin.

#1. What do you put in a toaster ?










Answer: 'bread.' If you said 'toast', just give up now and go do something else.

And, try not to hurt yourself. If you said, bread, go to Question #2.

# 2. Say 'silk' ten times. Now spell 'silk.' What do cows drink ?
















Answer: Cows drink water. If you said 'milk,' don't attempt the next question.

Your brain is already over-stressed and may even overheat.

Content yourself with reading more appropriate literature such as Women's Weekly or Auto World.

However, if you did say 'water', proceed to Question #3.

# 3. If a red house is made from red bricks and a blue house is made from blue bricks and a pink house is made from pink bricks and a black house is made from black bricks, what is a green house made from ?















Answer: Greenhouses are made from glass.

If you said 'green bricks', why are you still reading this ??? PLEASE, go lie down !

But, if you said 'glass,' go on to Question #4.

# 4. Please do not use a calculator for this for it would be cheating:

You are driving a bus from New York City to Philadelphia.

In Staten Island, 17 people got on the bus.

In New Brunswick, 6 people get off the bus and 9 people get on.

In Windsor, 2 people get off and 4 get on.

In Trenton, 11 people get off and 16 people get on.

In Bristol, 3 people get off and 5 people get on.

And, in Camden, 6 people get off and 3 get on.

You then arrive at Philadelphia Station.

Without going back to review, how old is the bus driver ?








Answer: Oh, for crying out loud !

Don't you remember your own age?!?!

It was YOU driving the bus!

If you pass this along to your friends, pray they do better than you.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 1, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> Here is my new Nikon D7500 camera and lens.



I have a cheaper model, the nikon coolpics L340. It has a fixed telephoto lens, but it works quite well.


----------



## Roy Batty (Jan 2, 2020)

beautress said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


LOL.... That's no church!
It’s Gloucester cathedral, Gloucester was once the capital of England.

The Harry Potter film was filmed at the Cathedral, built around 11th century



To Film buffs this has been the Mecca to visit.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Roy Batty (Jan 3, 2020)

I’ve been unwell, giddiness and balance, if I lift my head I feel sick and if I stand up I am like a drunk.
The wife will monitor me and see how I am tomorrow.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 3, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Ringel05 if you & Mrs are interested.....
> 
> Kefir...….if you choose to do your own at home there are plenty of places to buy the 'grains' with prices from $7.95 & up. Making kefir is simple enough...in a glass jar or vessel, add about a cup of milk and let sit. Strain the milk kefir from the grains & drink, then add fresh milk to the grains. Average ferment time is about every 12 hours to change the milk. There is also water kefir, if preferred. If you don't want to mess with doing it yourself, look in the dairy section of your grocery store for Lifeway Brand, and is usually flavored.
> Kefir is an immune booster, helps balance the body's PH levels, etc that helps the body repair itself.
> ...





JustAnotherNut said:


> Ringel05 if you & Mrs are interested.....
> 
> Kefir...….if you choose to do your own at home there are plenty of places to buy the 'grains' with prices from $7.95 & up. Making kefir is simple enough...in a glass jar or vessel, add about a cup of milk and let sit. Strain the milk kefir from the grains & drink, then add fresh milk to the grains. Average ferment time is about every 12 hours to change the milk. There is also water kefir, if preferred. If you don't want to mess with doing it yourself, look in the dairy section of your grocery store for Lifeway Brand, and is usually flavored.
> Kefir is an immune booster, helps balance the body's PH levels, etc that helps the body repair itself.
> ...


I would add that if you can acquire farm-fresh, un-processed milk you would do better.  There are loads of beneficial elements in fresh milk that are destroyed by modern processing.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 3, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > My shire.
> ...


My shire:
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/38/Mount_McKinley_Alaska_2.jpg


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 3, 2020)

Took the night off and went to the Town Meeting featuring recent flooding in my neck o'the woods.  Being a natural event, it's very difficult for the engineers and politicians to tell us when, or how, they plan on overcoming those forces.  They are .  The pard is now set up for about two weeks survival and hopefully by then I'll be able to get up there and back out on my own.  Met lots of neighbors at the meeting.  One woman was pretty distraught because she had to get back home to save her pets.  Another was pretty mad because she had lost her place.  It was the prime local chosen by the creek to set up new housekeeping.  They were the first to call 911 because their house was flooding.  I feel for them, they lost a lot.  The primary answer is: there are only a relative few families affected by this "disaster", about 50-60 (so far), so the state is weighing how much our disaster stacks up against others.  Some of us suggested a Bailey bridge be brought in for temporary relief.  There is one in state and the Borough is offering free storage when no in use.  It would take time and money to move it, but it would solve the biggest problems.  Some of asked about restoring the old bridge only to find out that the wooden decking had been removed.  Kind of a mess, really.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 3, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 if you & Mrs are interested.....
> ...




That is true, but unless you have your own animals...…...raw milk is either very expensive, IF you can even find a source &/or in some states or areas is illegal


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 3, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> I’ve been unwell, giddiness and balance, if I lift my head I feel sick and if I stand up I am like a drunk.
> The wife will monitor me and see how I am tomorrow.



Get thee to a doctor Roy. Probably nothing more serious than an inner ear infection but you need to be checked out.


----------



## Roy Batty (Jan 3, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > I’ve been unwell, giddiness and balance, if I lift my head I feel sick and if I stand up I am like a drunk.
> ...


 Yes I’ve been taking  ear drops for heavy earwax, Nurse Batty is looking after me.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 3, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...





JustAnotherNut said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


True.  Time to get government out of our panties...I mean, pantries...  I own my goats, so I have access to my fresh milk.


----------



## Roy Batty (Jan 3, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



My 2 furry children only have only ever had goats milk with their 2wheatabix breakfast every morning, they drink bottled water and have never been given ordinary fluoride tasting tap water.


----------



## Roy Batty (Jan 3, 2020)

Nutrition: *Goats milk* is a good source of protein, contains less sugar (lactose), 13% more calcium, 25% more vitamin B6, 47% more vitamin A, and 134% more potassium than regular *cow's milk.*
*
Cows milk upsets my furry children stomachs.. never had any problems with goats milk ever. *


----------



## Roy Batty (Jan 4, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...



"Shire" also refers, in a narrower sense, to ancient counties with names that ended in "shire". These counties are typically (though not always) named after their county town. The suffix -shire is attached to most of the names of English, Scottish and Welsh counties. It tends not to be found in the names of shires that were pre-existing divisions. Essex, Kent, and Sussex, for example, have never borne a -shire, as each represents a former Anglo-Saxon kingdom. Similarly Cornwall was a British kingdom before it became an English county. The term "shire" is not used in the names of the six traditional counties of Northern Ireland.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 4, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> Nutrition: *Goats milk* is a good source of protein, contains less sugar (lactose), 13% more calcium, 25% more vitamin B6, 47% more vitamin A, and 134% more potassium than regular *cow's milk. *


Cow's milk upsets tummies on lots of two-leggers, too.  That's why I could have a fantastic market for my goat's milk.  But I always suggest that anyone interested in providing goat milk as a substitute for lactose intolerant consumers consult their doctors.  I also neglect to process my milk, other than to chill it as soon as it has been filtered.  Unless you consider making cheese, joghurt, or kefir to be processing.


----------



## Roy Batty (Jan 4, 2020)

Gives you an idea of how many shires just in England.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 4, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > Nutrition: *Goats milk* is a good source of protein, contains less sugar (lactose), 13% more calcium, 25% more vitamin B6, 47% more vitamin A, and 134% more potassium than regular *cow's milk. *
> ...




I don't know about Alaskan laws regarding the sale of raw milk or milk products, but yeah...….if it's anything like Washington, you could make alot of money with it especially since 'organic, local, unprocessed' is quite the rage. 

I just got back a bit ago from a Health Food store where I bought a gallon of raw cows milk & paid $13.99 for 1 gallon  

So in order to get the most out of it, I pulled off the top cream (about 3 cups) to make some butter & get the resulting buttermilk, in addition to the milk to feed my kefir with. 

I don't normally drink much milk, but I have to admit I chugged a glass of that stuff down. I'd almost forgotten how good & creamy it was. I may have to make another trip over there in a few days


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 4, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> I don't normally drink much milk, but I have to admit I chugged a glass of that stuff down. I'd almost forgotten how good & creamy it was. I may have to make another trip over there in a few days



  She's hooked... But there are a hell of lot of worse things to be hooked on... Just be careful if you find yourself trying to milk the closest milk cow in the middle of the night...


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 4, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > I don't normally drink much milk, but I have to admit I chugged a glass of that stuff down. I'd almost forgotten how good & creamy it was. I may have to make another trip over there in a few days
> ...



I'd like to have my own, but it wouldn't fit it in my backyard and the neighbors would probably complain


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 4, 2020)

Lumpy being obvious...

Whew .. okay well it's great having family and friends visit over the holidays but it's also great getting things back to normal. It's pretty well as good as visiting or vacationing then getting back to your very own bed and your normal life

Also .. Alexander.. eating great (snack and sleep) and gaining weight.. 
.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 5, 2020)

Yesterday took the wife on a road trip.  Went up to Las Vegas, not the one in Nevada the older one in New Mexico which was more wicked than Dodge City and all the other wicked towns of the old west.  Headed out on I 40 east then took a very windy (twisty turny) Rte 3 north to I 25 then on to Las Vegas.  Hit a couple of antique stores then the wife tuckered out so we headed straight back via I 25.  
Las Vegas is on the edge of the Great Plains just at the foot of the Sangre de Cristo Mountains.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 5, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Yesterday took the wife on a road trip.  Went up to Las Vegas, not the one in Nevada the older one in New Mexico which was more wicked than Dodge City and all the other wicked towns of the old west.  Headed out on I 40 east then took a very windy (twisty turny) Rte 3 north to I 25 then on to Las Vegas.  Hit a couple of antique stores then the wife tuckered out so we headed straight back via I 25.
> Las Vegas is on the edge of the Great Plains just at the foot of the Sangre de Cristo Mountains.



Both my sister and her husband graduated from New Mexico Highlands at Las Vegas--an excellent college back in its day.  Was pretty well run into the ground over the years since but that's another story inappropriate for the Coffee Shop.  They both got their first teaching jobs in West Las Vegas which was one of the roughest communities in New Mexico at that time.  They were only there a couple of years before moving on to Santa Rosa, also a tough little town back then, but by then they were trained and capable of handling anything.


----------



## Roy Batty (Jan 5, 2020)

I visited the old mining town of Oatman
Oatman is a village in the Black Mountains of Mohave County, Arizona, my wife and I were taken into the old gold mine for a tour and we came out experts in Gold mining.
Of course we extensively shopped at the many open shops and stalls, I even bought a token allowing me a bath and a woman within the establishment.
It’s a great show the locals put on for the tourists, I can still hear the “Hey, where do ya think your going with my gold!” shouted from the sheriff


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 5, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> I visited the old mining town of Oatman
> Oatman is a village in the Black Mountains of Mohave County, Arizona, my wife and I were taken into the old gold mine for a tour and we came out experts in Gold mining.
> Of course we extensively shopped at the many open shops and stalls, I even bought a token allowing me a bath and a woman within the establishment.
> It’s a great show the locals put on for the tourists, I can still hear the “Hey, where do ya think your going with my gold!” shouted from the sheriff



Dodge City, Kansas, also puts on a really good old west show during tourist season.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 5, 2020)

I confess this is actually a lie. Ever since I can remember I have been fascinated with the paranormal and always wanted to witness some in haunted houses and such. But alas, I am still waiting for that.


----------



## Roy Batty (Jan 5, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> I confess this is actually a lie. Ever since I can remember I have been fascinated with the paranormal and always wanted to witness some in haunted houses and such. But alas, I am still waiting for that.





Foxfyre said:


> I confess this is actually a lie. Ever since I can remember I have been fascinated with the paranormal and always wanted to witness some in haunted houses and such. But alas, I am still waiting for that.



Mrs Batty has psychic powers... too much has happened for me to believe anything else, in the 16th -  17th centuries she would have been drowned in the village pond opposite my house. Many a time I’ve asked her to use her powers to make me a rich man, but she’s refused me!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 5, 2020)

And now for the daily (or intermittent) poetry rendition:

One bright day in the middle of the night
Two dead boys got up to fight.
Back to back they faced each other
Drew their swords and shot each other.
A deaf police man heard the noise 
And came to arrest those two dead boys!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 6, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...


Here, herd shares are legal but outright sales are not.  The herd share contract has to very specifically NOT promise any particular amount of product in exchange for the herd share fees.  Many people don't want to sign contracts committing to payment of a monthly fee, they just want to buy a quart or gallon of milk.  
A gallon of ultra-pasteurized, over-processed goat milk at the grocery around here would run you about $25.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 6, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I confess this is actually a lie. Ever since I can remember I have been fascinated with the paranormal and always wanted to witness some in haunted houses and such. But alas, I am still waiting for that.
> ...


Using powers like that for ill gain can "boomerang" and bring bad karma back to the user.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 6, 2020)

Seems things have taken a turn for the worse here.  It's snapped deadly cold and has been lingering below zero for the past week and a half.  It's supposed to hold this low for at least the next week.  Three, or more, of my goats have died.  The last was a pregnant doe who delivered at least one kid and they both froze to death.  They partner has ignored me for years when birthing time came and he pretty much pooh-poohed the signs I told him to watch for.  He reported that the goat had been crying most of the night but it was too cold to go out.  Her sister is in the cabin now and is reported to have some "drooley stuff" coming out of her vagina.  He's not sure whether it's pre- or post-partum "drooley stuff" but nothing has happed thus far.  He said he searched the pen for a kid but didn't find any.  I asked him to send me some pictures but he is apparently unable to use the phone to take the photos.  I suspect she delivered at least one kid and I will find it when I get back up there.
I'm trying to find a ride home.  Since the road is still technically closed but locals with a 3/4 ton or larger, 4-wheel drive vehicle are being allowed through.  I'm looking for a ride and found a neighbor willing to give me one but not until Tuesday.  
I took next week off and may take the next in order to properly manage my animals.  After questioning the partner, I ascertained that in the past two weeks he's provided only about 45 gallons of water for 18 animals.  He's got a mountain of excuses, some are valid and I have been a fool believing that his feigned love for the animals would prompt him to do better by them.   I'll be able to make up the hot mash I usually feed them on severely cold days and provide additional grain.  I'll also be able to get the pickup and move back and forth without having to call the emergency services or begging for help from people dealing with their own grief and worries.
What a mess!
On another subject: more of my friends and family are offering support and encouragement for me dumping the partner.  I was already laying the groundwork when the latest disaster happened.  I had been leaving him for longer periods at his place in town and allowing him to fend more for himself.  That did not sit very well with him.  As some may understand, the biggest achievement for a passive-aggressive controller is to establish and maintain control over others.  I was hoping that last summer, after surgery and while my brother was here for a couple of months, pard would stay in town and thus weaken that control.  Nah, didn't work because his stroke put him in a prime position to use his infirmity to re-establish control.  It hasn't worked as well as he hoped and it's been a rocky time since then.  After the boner he pulled a couple of weeks ago, we are definitely finished.  A punch to the mouth is pretty much definitive punctuation to the finish of a long term relationship, I'd say.  Passive-aggressive manipulation failing, he resorted to just plain physical aggression and I am avoiding putting myself into prolonged, close contact with him at all costs.
I would like to thank all you fine folks for all the support and encouragement to resolve this issue.  I promise that 2020 will be the year that this all changes.  Bless you all and I am looking forward to visiting with you throughout the year.
Lee


----------



## Roy Batty (Jan 6, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Yeah that’s why she won’t make me a millionaire.


----------



## White 6 (Jan 6, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Yesterday took the wife on a road trip.  Went up to Las Vegas, not the one in Nevada the older one in New Mexico which was more wicked than Dodge City and all the other wicked towns of the old west.  Headed out on I 40 east then took a very windy (twisty turny) Rte 3 north to I 25 then on to Las Vegas.  Hit a couple of antique stores then the wife tuckered out so we headed straight back via I 25.
> Las Vegas is on the edge of the Great Plains just at the foot of the Sangre de Cristo Mountains.



Wide spot in the road.  Scenic out there if you're not used to it.  Being from Tennessee, I'm not used to it.  Sent on corporate work for a few weeks to Albuquerque.  Loved the mountains.  Did not really enjoy the desert plains.  Missed the trees and lush greenery.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 6, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...


You have the option of making yourself a millionaire!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 6, 2020)

White 6 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday took the wife on a road trip.  Went up to Las Vegas, not the one in Nevada the older one in New Mexico which was more wicked than Dodge City and all the other wicked towns of the old west.  Headed out on I 40 east then took a very windy (twisty turny) Rte 3 north to I 25 then on to Las Vegas.  Hit a couple of antique stores then the wife tuckered out so we headed straight back via I 25.
> ...


When the wife, born and raised in Fairfax Virginia and I first moved down to the desert southwest our first thoughts were "OMG how stark and moon like......"  In less than a year we fell in love with it, now not having treeless wide open spaces makes her feel claustrophobic, we can't imagine us living elsewhere now.


----------



## Roy Batty (Jan 6, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



On paper I guess I’m a half ££millionaire


----------



## White 6 (Jan 6, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Years in Tanks and skirting tree lines made me just the opposite.  Feels like a bug on a plate waiting for something to swoop down on me, where it never bothered me before.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 6, 2020)

Part of my time away from USMB this past year has been spent on the stock market.  One stock in particular has been a major focus.  I am nearing my goal of 25,000 shares which should reach $20 to 40 per share in the next 15 to 18 months.  Soon I can shift my interests to follow up investments with the profits.  At this point I am getting adjusted to $5,000 swings on a daily basis.  Seems easier on up days.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 6, 2020)

Some of you may be aware of the problems with my sin in law. He is a dentist who had his own private practice. He sold that practice last year to begin treatments for a very rare form of cancer. I understand only 1500 people in the US have had it. He went through two types of Chemo to no avail. They turned to bone marrow transplant, his brother is a 100% match. after two transplants he has "Graft vs Host" His lungs and skin are rejecting the transplants. He is back on two types of Chemo....
Prayers would be welcome.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 6, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Seems things have taken a turn for the worse here.  It's snapped deadly cold and has been lingering below zero for the past week and a half.  It's supposed to hold this low for at least the next week.  Three, or more, of my goats have died.  The last was a pregnant doe who delivered at least one kid and they both froze to death.  They partner has ignored me for years when birthing time came and he pretty much pooh-poohed the signs I told him to watch for.  He reported that the goat had been crying most of the night but it was too cold to go out.  Her sister is in the cabin now and is reported to have some "drooley stuff" coming out of her vagina.  He's not sure whether it's pre- or post-partum "drooley stuff" but nothing has happed thus far.  He said he searched the pen for a kid but didn't find any.  I asked him to send me some pictures but he is apparently unable to use the phone to take the photos.  I suspect she delivered at least one kid and I will find it when I get back up there.
> I'm trying to find a ride home.  Since the road is still technically closed but locals with a 3/4 ton or larger, 4-wheel drive vehicle are being allowed through.  I'm looking for a ride and found a neighbor willing to give me one but not until Tuesday.
> I took next week off and may take the next in order to properly manage my animals.  After questioning the partner, I ascertained that in the past two weeks he's provided only about 45 gallons of water for 18 animals.  He's got a mountain of excuses, some are valid and I have been a fool believing that his feigned love for the animals would prompt him to do better by them.   I'll be able to make up the hot mash I usually feed them on severely cold days and provide additional grain.  I'll also be able to get the pickup and move back and forth without having to call the emergency services or begging for help from people dealing with their own grief and worries.
> What a mess!
> ...


I know how much you love your critters and I am so sorry some have passed on due to the negligence of your partner. It is not surprising though, because from what you have been saying, he is not reliable to anyone...you, himself, much less dependent animals who needed him and he failed them, too. 
See if the person that takes you out there tomorrow will give him a ride back to town..that way, you will be rid of him for at least a while. And better yet..he can't get back to you, either, unless he hitches a ride.

I sure wish we were closer to help you out. Howver, we would be pretty much useless to you due to our limitations now. But you have our prayers, hon.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 6, 2020)

SFC Ollie said:


> Some of you may be aware of the problems with my sin in law. He is a dentist who had his own private practice. He sold that practice last year to begin treatments for a very rare form of cancer. I understand only 1500 people in the US have had it. He went through two types of Chemo to no avail. They turned to bone marrow transplant, his brother is a 100% match. after two transplants he has "Graft vs Host" His lungs and skin are rejecting the transplants. He is back on two types of Chemo....
> Prayers would be welcome.


You have my best wishes and prayers, Ollie.  Mrs. Ringel has been battling cancer, too, these past few years.  
Best out for your SIL, and for you.  Stay strong, brother.  You have been through so much these years.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 6, 2020)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Seems things have taken a turn for the worse here.  It's snapped deadly cold and has been lingering below zero for the past week and a half.  It's supposed to hold this low for at least the next week.  Three, or more, of my goats have died.  The last was a pregnant doe who delivered at least one kid and they both froze to death.  They partner has ignored me for years when birthing time came and he pretty much pooh-poohed the signs I told him to watch for.  He reported that the goat had been crying most of the night but it was too cold to go out.  Her sister is in the cabin now and is reported to have some "drooley stuff" coming out of her vagina.  He's not sure whether it's pre- or post-partum "drooley stuff" but nothing has happed thus far.  He said he searched the pen for a kid but didn't find any.  I asked him to send me some pictures but he is apparently unable to use the phone to take the photos.  I suspect she delivered at least one kid and I will find it when I get back up there.
> ...


I wish I could send him back to town, Gracie, but I only have so many days off from work.  I'll be out there for almost two weeks and will get things under control and hope the temps move back up above zero.  The partner has been doing as well as he can, given his stroke and the circumstances, and his "handicaps".  I figured out that one of the sisters died and will try to figure out why.  The kid that was frozen came from the sister in the cabin right now.  That is troubling because she will need to be milked after giving birth and losing her kid.  I'll see to that when I get there and I'll get the partner's hand pump cleaned and ready.  At least he'll have his fresh goat milk.  
It has been bitter cold, and at least 10 degrees less in Willow than here.  
I'm watching a "news" article right now about Australian animals threatened by the wildfires there.  How horribly sad for all those helpless critters and for all that have lost their lives already.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 6, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



So they expect you to pay those fees without getting anything in return???? I mean, what is the point? 

I don't buy goats milk so I'm not sure if we even have it by the gallon. Seems like I've only seen pints or quarts, but I may be wrong. And yeah, it gets expensive, 

I'm not 100% sure of the laws here regarding raw milk, other than you can only sell it if you're licensed or regulated to do so. I've never seen it in regular grocery stores and you can't buy it from the farm down the road unless you're good friends and sworn to secrecy. The only places you can buy it is from a handful of health food stores, not all of them do.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 6, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Seems things have taken a turn for the worse here.  It's snapped deadly cold and has been lingering below zero for the past week and a half.  It's supposed to hold this low for at least the next week.  Three, or more, of my goats have died.  The last was a pregnant doe who delivered at least one kid and they both froze to death.  They partner has ignored me for years when birthing time came and he pretty much pooh-poohed the signs I told him to watch for.  He reported that the goat had been crying most of the night but it was too cold to go out.  Her sister is in the cabin now and is reported to have some "drooley stuff" coming out of her vagina.  He's not sure whether it's pre- or post-partum "drooley stuff" but nothing has happed thus far.  He said he searched the pen for a kid but didn't find any.  I asked him to send me some pictures but he is apparently unable to use the phone to take the photos.  I suspect she delivered at least one kid and I will find it when I get back up there.
> I'm trying to find a ride home.  Since the road is still technically closed but locals with a 3/4 ton or larger, 4-wheel drive vehicle are being allowed through.  I'm looking for a ride and found a neighbor willing to give me one but not until Tuesday.
> I took next week off and may take the next in order to properly manage my animals.  After questioning the partner, I ascertained that in the past two weeks he's provided only about 45 gallons of water for 18 animals.  He's got a mountain of excuses, some are valid and I have been a fool believing that his feigned love for the animals would prompt him to do better by them.   I'll be able to make up the hot mash I usually feed them on severely cold days and provide additional grain.  I'll also be able to get the pickup and move back and forth without having to call the emergency services or begging for help from people dealing with their own grief and worries.
> What a mess!
> ...




Oh my Lord.....I am so very sorry for the loss of your animals......the sooner he is out, the better and from his actions (or lack of) this shouldn't be too hard to do, and don't let him manipulate you into giving him another chance...….yeah I know, sometimes it's easier said than done, but he'll do it again and again and again


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Sbiker (Jan 7, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Thanks a lot, Merry Christmas to all you too (for us it happened right this night


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 7, 2020)

SFC Ollie said:


> Some of you may be aware of the problems with my sin in law. He is a dentist who had his own private practice. He sold that practice last year to begin treatments for a very rare form of cancer. I understand only 1500 people in the US have had it. He went through two types of Chemo to no avail. They turned to bone marrow transplant, his brother is a 100% match. after two transplants he has "Graft vs Host" His lungs and skin are rejecting the transplants. He is back on two types of Chemo....
> Prayers would be welcome.



So sorry Ollie.  If you have no objection I'll put him on the vigil list.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 7, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Seems things have taken a turn for the worse here.  It's snapped deadly cold and has been lingering below zero for the past week and a half.  It's supposed to hold this low for at least the next week.  Three, or more, of my goats have died.  The last was a pregnant doe who delivered at least one kid and they both froze to death.  They partner has ignored me for years when birthing time came and he pretty much pooh-poohed the signs I told him to watch for.  He reported that the goat had been crying most of the night but it was too cold to go out.  Her sister is in the cabin now and is reported to have some "drooley stuff" coming out of her vagina.  He's not sure whether it's pre- or post-partum "drooley stuff" but nothing has happed thus far.  He said he searched the pen for a kid but didn't find any.  I asked him to send me some pictures but he is apparently unable to use the phone to take the photos.  I suspect she delivered at least one kid and I will find it when I get back up there.
> I'm trying to find a ride home.  Since the road is still technically closed but locals with a 3/4 ton or larger, 4-wheel drive vehicle are being allowed through.  I'm looking for a ride and found a neighbor willing to give me one but not until Tuesday.
> I took next week off and may take the next in order to properly manage my animals.  After questioning the partner, I ascertained that in the past two weeks he's provided only about 45 gallons of water for 18 animals.  He's got a mountain of excuses, some are valid and I have been a fool believing that his feigned love for the animals would prompt him to do better by them.   I'll be able to make up the hot mash I usually feed them on severely cold days and provide additional grain.  I'll also be able to get the pickup and move back and forth without having to call the emergency services or begging for help from people dealing with their own grief and worries.
> What a mess!
> ...



Oh wow GW. What a terrible, heart wrenching mess. My New Year's hope is for you to find a solution to your dilemma and your unholy and dangerous entanglement with that partner.


----------



## Roy Batty (Jan 7, 2020)

My uncle died last night in his sleep, my cousin just phoned me explaining how ill he had been, seems family members are dropping like flies nowadays.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 7, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> My uncle died last night in his sleep, my cousin just phoned me explaining how ill he had been, seems family members are dropping like flies nowadays.



So sorry for your loss Roy. But yes, it seems like family gatherings are more likely to happen for funerals/memorial services these days than for anything else.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 7, 2020)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



For much of America, Christmas Day ENDS the Christmas season. But for true traditionalists, Christmas Day BEGINS the 12 days of Christmas that ended January 5.  However I'm looking at the garland and Christmas bows still decorating our entryway and thinking it is past time to put those away.

But these days 5 minutes is more like football or basketball 5 minutes when both teams still have all their time outs. And time to accomplish projects also works a lot like that.


----------



## Roy Batty (Jan 7, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



My northern wife loves Christmas, she decorated the whole house, her Christmas tree is an art form.
The outside of the house too is decorated, I installed an electrical outlet for her on the wall of the house just so she could plug in and power up her stuff safely.
She took down everything on Sunday the 5th January, carefully putting everything back in boxes just like she does every year.
My ex wife of course left her tree and decorations when we divorced, I donated all of it to a Christian woman I know for families who would appreciate the gifts.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 7, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



In Russia Christmas starts from 6th to 7th of January, because we had 13 days different between Russian and Western calendars at the reform moment. So, it's also a reason for unofficial and unformal holiday "Old New Year" at 13th of January...
As for Christmas tree - yes, it seems, middle of January is the best time to put it away, but also it's a subject of a lot of jokes about spring holidays, something like "Congratulate your wife on March 8 - take out the tree"


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 7, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



It's very interesting to see this Christian tradition, knowing that it based at pagan custom to make a bloody sacrifice to a evil "spirit of winter", now knowed as good Santa Claus... But anyway, family traditions are good!


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 8, 2020)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:
Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
Seagal and Mr. Seagal.
Beautress for wellness
Kat for wellness
Mindful and her shoulder for healing
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Peach's Mr. P for wellness and successful surgery and comfort/peace for Peach.
Ringel and Ms Ringel - comfort, wellness, solutions for both.
Gracie for wellness, good solutions, and a conquering spirit.
Jackson for wellness.
And me, Foxfyre, for good news from upcoming tests.
Roy for wellness.
SFC Ollie's son-in-law - comfort, wellness, solutions.
Extra prayers/positive vibes for gallantwarrior dealing with his own health issues as well as a terribly difficult situation with Rod and being blocked from caring for the animals.
And all those we love.

And we leave a light on so that those who have been away can find their way back.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 8, 2020)

Sbiker said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Well ..we did eat 9 pounds of "roast beast" Christmas Eve ..


----------



## Roy Batty (Jan 8, 2020)

I’m seeing a doctor again today, I’m feeling worse.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 8, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> I’m seeing a doctor again today, I’m feeling worse.



Hope he/she finds what ails you Roy and it is a quick fix.


----------



## Roy Batty (Jan 8, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > I’m seeing a doctor again today, I’m feeling worse.
> ...


I’ve been given stronger medication.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Roy Batty (Jan 8, 2020)

*Clarithromycin 500mg *


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 8, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...



And we'll trust that will do what you need.


----------



## Roy Batty (Jan 8, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


It’s antibiotics, so it may do the trick.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 8, 2020)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...



And also worked as Santa Claus for children?  Nothing changes!


----------



## Roy Batty (Jan 8, 2020)

Clarithromycin 500mg  1 to be taken everything 12 hours


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 8, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> Clarithromycin 500mg  1 to be taken everything 12 hours



That's a powerful med. But if your problem is ear infection or anything upper respiratory, it should help.


----------



## Roy Batty (Jan 8, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > Clarithromycin 500mg  1 to be taken everything 12 hours
> ...



Thanks FF, I explained to the doctor I’m a very strong individual and I just cannot shake these symptoms. I’ll of course drink plenty of water during taking this medication.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 8, 2020)

And my news: the house caught fire.

The firefighters are leaving now. 

Myself and family and seven cats are very lucky. 

I'm flying out tomorrow, amidst violent storms and gales.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 8, 2020)

Mindful said:


> And my news: the house caught fire.
> 
> The firefighters are leaving now.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry about your house, but glad everyone is OK.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 8, 2020)

Mindful said:


> And my news: the house caught fire.
> 
> The firefighters are leaving now.
> 
> ...


Hopefully the damage is light and you have good insurance.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 8, 2020)

Was out in the garage late last night, heard a noise coming from the door going inside but thought nothing of it till I tried to go in........  The wife didn't realize I was out there and locked the door and headed for the bathroom to take a bath......  Had to bang on the bathroom window to have her let me back in.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 8, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...


My wife was having unexplained dizziness which she attributed to the chemo.  They did a MRI and discovered a Shawnes Nodule on the nerves between the ear and her brain that controls balance and hearing, benign but it causes dizziness.  It can be removed unfortunately causing permanent hearing loss in the affected ear.


----------



## Roy Batty (Jan 8, 2020)

Last summer I picked up the work vehicle keys mistakenly, I was taking the wife shopping, she closed the front door just as I shouted “don’t shut the door”
Yes I was locked out of the house, the wife didn’t have her house key either.
I sat in my work van and had a think for 5 minutes, then went on YouTube. We watched videos.
I started the engine and drove to a hardware store, bought some 1/8th drill bits.
Luckily I had a battery drill in my work van, drilling out the key lock took 1/2 an hour and 2 broken drill bits. But my wife kissed me when I put a screwdriver in the lock and turned it to open the door.
Moral of the story “always have a battery drill stashed somewhere!”


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 8, 2020)

Mindful said:


> And my news: the house caught fire.
> 
> The firefighters are leaving now.
> 
> ...



OMG Mindful. Is it livable? Were you planning to fly out anyway?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 8, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> Last summer I picked up the work vehicle keys mistakenly, I was taking the wife shopping, she closed the front door just as I shouted “don’t shut the door”
> Yes I was locked out of the house, the wife didn’t have her house key either.
> I sat in my work van and had a think for 5 minutes, then went on YouTube. We watched videos.
> I started the engine and drove to a hardware store, bought some 1/8th drill bits.
> ...



Now me, I would say the moral of the story is bury a house key in a small jar or something in the yard or flower bed where you won't forget where you put it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 8, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Oh my. What else can be piled on you two?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 8, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...


She claims it's a mild annoyance and isn't planning to do anything about it right now.    We will be headed to Houston the middle of next month to MD Anderson to see if they have any clinical trials they can put her in.  This is the initial phase, more a medical meet and greet to get her registered as a patient, 3 to 5 days for testing, etc.  We're working with ACS to find low cost hotel rooms and others for possible free transportation there and back, once she's registered as a patient at MD Anderson they have rooms available for free.  Was hoping ACS's Hope Lodge would be open by now in Houston but not yet.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 8, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



MD Anderson is, in my opinion, the top ranked cancer facility for adults in the country.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 8, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


Technically, you can drink or use raw milk from your own animals.  Not everyone wants to have their own animals so the solution is to buy into someone else's herd, making you an owner, too.  Legally, I cannot sell raw milk to other people.  If you're above board, you get you "co-owner" a reasonable amount of their product.  The size herd I used to have would provide appoximately a gallon of milk for two herd shares.  If I had excess, I usually offered them more.  The monthly fee covered my expenses to care for and milk their animal(s).  But since it was illegal to outright sell the milk I could not make a claim that a share would yield a specific amount of product.  It's a go-around on a sales ban.  Most people just want to buy a gallon, a quart, or whatever they need and not have to deal with contracts.  I don't blame them.  They should be able to buy the food they desire from the source they choose.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 8, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Seems things have taken a turn for the worse here.  It's snapped deadly cold and has been lingering below zero for the past week and a half.  It's supposed to hold this low for at least the next week.  Three, or more, of my goats have died.  The last was a pregnant doe who delivered at least one kid and they both froze to death.  They partner has ignored me for years when birthing time came and he pretty much pooh-poohed the signs I told him to watch for.  He reported that the goat had been crying most of the night but it was too cold to go out.  Her sister is in the cabin now and is reported to have some "drooley stuff" coming out of her vagina.  He's not sure whether it's pre- or post-partum "drooley stuff" but nothing has happed thus far.  He said he searched the pen for a kid but didn't find any.  I asked him to send me some pictures but he is apparently unable to use the phone to take the photos.  I suspect she delivered at least one kid and I will find it when I get back up there.
> ...


The critters are already doing better.  In the two days I've been here they have been served more than 15 gallons of warm water.  I got the does back into their pen and put the dog on her lead.  I got the little momma milked (they must be milked if the kid isn't nursing).  I'll stay out here the rest of this week and will continue to commute from town until the weather warms up.  Pard already tried to pull his shit a couple of times and I told him to "shut the f**k up!", and he did!!  He's totally ignoring what he did to me a couple of weeks ago.  I called the DA to find out the status of the DV and they are still reviewing the case.  At the very least, I want him ordered to counseling.  That will be for his own good.  He informed that if it went to court he'd blame it on me, claiming I hit him first.  Yeah, good luck with that, buddy.
Of course, the fun never stops here.  The temps are holding at around -20F or lower for the past week.  My propane heater gave up the ghost and I hope I can find parts for it.  It's pretty old.  I cannot afford replacing it right now without tapping into my hard reserves.  Don't want to do that but cannot afford not to have something to keep this place above freezing when the wood burner goes out while I'm not home.  I'd come home to cat-sickles
They saying they'll have the road fixed before I go back to work next week.  I'm crossing my hooks.  Seems like they're 1) waiting for permits, 2) looking for the least expensive option, or 3) afraid of incurring liability.  Sheesh!  I admit, though, that I'm getting more for my tax dollar here than in Anchorage.  At least out here they grade and sand the roads promptly after a snowfall.  Anchorage won't even touch their streets until at least 4" (I think that's the number) of snow has fallen.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 8, 2020)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


Merry Christmas to you, Sbiker!  There are many Russian Orthodox christians here in Alaska and this is a major holiday and celebrated, sharing with all who want to share.  Lots of interesting customs, too.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 8, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Seems things have taken a turn for the worse here.  It's snapped deadly cold and has been lingering below zero for the past week and a half.  It's supposed to hold this low for at least the next week.  Three, or more, of my goats have died.  The last was a pregnant doe who delivered at least one kid and they both froze to death.  They partner has ignored me for years when birthing time came and he pretty much pooh-poohed the signs I told him to watch for.  He reported that the goat had been crying most of the night but it was too cold to go out.  Her sister is in the cabin now and is reported to have some "drooley stuff" coming out of her vagina.  He's not sure whether it's pre- or post-partum "drooley stuff" but nothing has happed thus far.  He said he searched the pen for a kid but didn't find any.  I asked him to send me some pictures but he is apparently unable to use the phone to take the photos.  I suspect she delivered at least one kid and I will find it when I get back up there.
> ...


The partner is in denial. It's really sad that he will not address things and acts like nothing has happened.  I am now setting things up so that the split will be fair and equitable, although he won't see it that way.  Too bad.  He's done shit in his wheaties, and mine, too, and I'm not willing to continue.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 8, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> My uncle died last night in his sleep, my cousin just phoned me explaining how ill he had been, seems family members are dropping like flies nowadays.


My vet told me that most animals (people are animals, after all) will die at the beginning of the winter or in spring, after making it through winter.  I'd rather go before having to struggle through another hard, cold winter.
But I do offer my condolences to you and your cousin, and the rest of your uncle's grieving family.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 8, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> I’m seeing a doctor again today, I’m feeling worse.


Sure hope the doc can pinpoint and fix what ails you.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 8, 2020)

Mindful said:


> And my news: the house caught fire.
> 
> The firefighters are leaving now.
> 
> ...


Holy cow, Mindful!  Everyone is OK, I'm guessing.  Do you folks still have a place to stay?  Is the house badly damaged?  My best goes out to you.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 8, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


You and the Mrs just cannot catch a break.  Still sending all the best vibes I can to you and she.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 8, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Good luck, Ringel.  Hope this works out for y'all.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 8, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I am hoping and praying for the best for you both.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 8, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> View attachment 299193



dammit, now I'm lost


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 8, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 299193
> ...



A palindrome:

dammit i'm mad spelled backwards is dammit i'm mad


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 9, 2020)

Sbiker said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



All my kids are grown, it's all about Grampa duties now... 
.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 9, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> Last summer I picked up the work vehicle keys mistakenly, I was taking the wife shopping, she closed the front door just as I shouted “don’t shut the door”
> Yes I was locked out of the house, the wife didn’t have her house key either.
> I sat in my work van and had a think for 5 minutes, then went on YouTube. We watched videos.
> I started the engine and drove to a hardware store, bought some 1/8th drill bits.
> ...



But beware the battery mouse! Right this morning my mouse lost the charge and I don't have spare batteries, so I'm forced to use wired mouse


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 9, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Damn, I want to visit Alaska sometimes!  It would be ideal to work in any Alaska oil companies as IT developer about year or two, but I'm afraid to get visa for this job is too difficult


----------



## Roy Batty (Jan 9, 2020)

Tattoos today.

I’ve only one tattoo, it’s never seen, it never see’s any sunlight, it still looks like it was done yesterday.
Today youth have tattoos everywhere, faces, necks, legs, arms, hands and every other place you can think of.
For those that have them on places where the sun can fade them I sympathise, they didn’t think it through, or not realised.
When I was younger I sailed onboard the greatest liner of its time, of course I went over the equator. The ceremony was done to me like other lads, sat down and my face whitewashed with unmentionable material in a mixture, then with acting, publicly shaved by roars of laughter and merriment, I have certificates proving I’ve sailed from right to left, and left to right over the equator entitling me to anchors on both arms if I do so choose to have them done.
Alas, I am not entitled to a swallow tattoo, this tattoo is to show I have served 5 years aboard a ship.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 9, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> Tattoos today.
> 
> I’ve only one tattoo, it’s never seen, it never see’s any sunlight, it still looks like it was done yesterday.
> Today youth have tattoos everywhere, faces, necks, legs, arms, hands and every other place you can think of.
> ...



Tradirionally in Russia tattoos are a symbols of criminal achievements... But last 10-20 years tattoos became popular among young people, so their fantasy knows no boundaries


----------



## Gracie (Jan 9, 2020)

I'm so hopeful that you can absolve yourself from your partner, gallantwarrior ! Yer stress levels will be relieved and all you will have to further worry about is taking care of your own without the added bullshit of his antics.


----------



## Roy Batty (Jan 9, 2020)

Sbiker said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > Tattoos today.
> ...



Ahhh yes the Russian criminal element have tattoos to show gang affiliations and status. 

When Julius Caesar first landed,  some say  in Totnes in Devon, he was met by tribes of fierce blue painted and heavily tattooed men and women. 
Then in the 17th and 18th  century our sailors ventured into the Pacific islands under Cook and brought back tattoos performed by the natives on them, ever since this the tradition sailors have adorned themselves with tattoos.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 9, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> Tattoos today.



Well Roy congratulations on your Tatt... I have heard stories about the ceremonies  going over the equator... Tattoos imo are something that should be kept personal just like yours... To each his own...

When I was a much younger man I went to get a Tattoo at a quaint little parlor in Frankfurt, Germany across from 'shit park'... Had seen the establishment several times before as I had made a few trips to 'shit park' when the hashish market had dried up where I was living... Arrived early afternoon and made the trip from the bahnhof and woe is me they were closed... Never let an opportunity go to waste... Went across the street to the park, bought a gram of hash and grabbed a bench...  Hailed a taxi and headed to the neighborhood where the bahnof was and found a nice little Gasthaus to enjoy a few German-style Pilsners...

This was the artwork I was going to have placed on my right humerus...







To this day I still don't have a tattoo... The ramblings of a misspent youth...


----------



## Roy Batty (Jan 10, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > Tattoos today.
> ...



Here is mine.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 10, 2020)

I'm ambivalent re tattoos. I don't have and don't want one or more myself. But have many dear friends and relatives with lots of tattoos. Probably our Coffee Shoppers who most are tattoo afficionados are Gallantwarrior (I think) and Ernie S. And I love them both dearly.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 10, 2020)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 10, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> I'm ambivalent re tattoos. I don't have and don't want one or more myself. But have many dear friends and relatives with lots of tattoos. Probably our Coffee Shoppers who most are tattoo afficionados are Gallantwarrior (I think) and Ernie S. And I love them both dearly.


I'm not a fan of tattoos myself, you'd have to ask my daughter.  If I ever did get a tattoo, or two, one on the right cheek would read "Exit Only" and the one on the left cheek would read "If you can read this you are too close".


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 10, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I'm ambivalent re tattoos. I don't have and don't want one or more myself. But have many dear friends and relatives with lots of tattoos. Probably our Coffee Shoppers who most are tattoo afficionados are Gallantwarrior (I think) and Ernie S. And I love them both dearly.
> ...


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 10, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



As a tourist - offcourse... but it's a way, where I have to find holidays to use it for visit )


----------



## Roy Batty (Jan 10, 2020)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


I didn’t know Russians could leave Russia and enter the United States


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 10, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Only if they get US visa  Which else problems could be to do it? (except some of money to travel


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 10, 2020)

Sbiker said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


You need a sponsor, I'm here for you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 10, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Yes. Russia and the USA have full diplomatic relations. We can visit there. They can visit here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 10, 2020)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:
Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
Seagal and Mr. Seagal.
Beautress for wellness
Kat for wellness
Mindful and her shoulder for healing
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Peach's Mr. P for wellness and successful surgery and comfort/peace for Peach.
Ringel and Ms Ringel - comfort, wellness, solutions for both.
Gracie for wellness, good solutions, and a conquering spirit.
Jackson for wellness.
And me, Foxfyre, for good news from upcoming tests.
Roy for wellness.
SFC Ollie's son-in-law - comfort, wellness, solutions.
Mindful's house fire damage.
Extra prayers/positive vibes for gallantwarrior dealing with his own health issues as well as a terribly difficult situation with Rod and being blocked from caring for the animals.
And all those we love.

And we leave a light on so that those who have been away can find their way back.

*Tonight's full moon is the first of 13 in 2020. The wolf moon due to the plaintiff howling of the wolves as they hunt winter prey.*


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 11, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> I'm ambivalent re tattoos. I don't have and don't want one or more myself. But have many dear friends and relatives with lots of tattoos. Probably our Coffee Shoppers who most are tattoo afficionados are Gallantwarrior (I think) and Ernie S. And I love them both dearly.



Do carvings count?


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 11, 2020)

Busy few days here for me.  I went to the dentist this morning for a 10AM deep cleaning appointment.  I worked my normal 6PM to 2:30AM shift, getting home about 3.  I'll be getting back up in about 5 hours and driving for about 5 hours for a weekend away.  I come back Monday afternoon, go to work as normal Monday at 6.  Then I have a second deep cleaning (for the other half of my mouth) Tuesday morning at 9AM.

I feel like there will not be enough sleep in between now and when I go to work Tuesday.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 11, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...



Oh! Do you have Dambldor's Time-Turner, to give me some extra time?


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 11, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



And also Russia and USA have only 4 kilometers from border to border  Somethere in a Pacific Ocean


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 11, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...








Yeah, we've got the normal winter with a bit of snow!  I'm going to walk in park!


----------



## Roy Batty (Jan 11, 2020)

I took my staffy bitch for her annual shot booster and check up at the vets, 20.1kg she was given a healthy thumbs up and everything is ok, she is 10.5 yrs old now so we keep an eye on her.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 11, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:
> Harper
> Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
> ...


Thank you for the "List", Foxy.  I might have mentioned that they got a workable solution to our flooding dilemma.  I've been off work this week while it's killing cold here.  The animals are doing much better and I have decided that for the near future I will continue commuting during the work week.  Rod has proven that his infirmity prevents him from properly caring for the animals, especially when the winter takes us in its teeth like it has this past week.  At least I am sure they will be provided plenty of fresh, warm water.  Since I've been up here, we've drawn water from the well twice, filling about 35 gallons each time.  Now my big worry is the firewood.  As soon as it's light enough, I plan on going out and digging the wood splitter out of its snow berm and then get to cutting the pile of wood I have ready.  I can get about 3-4 weeks of 24 hr fire from a cord of wood.  We have at least two weeks supply left right now.  During a normal winter I would need at least 12 more weeks of wood until things warmed up enough to let the fire die down during the day.  We were way behind wood preparation because of Rod's stroke.  Hell, I'd better get to cutting!  After my ready wood is processed I'll strap on the snow shoes and go after a couple of down birches.  Winter in Alaska!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 11, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> Busy few days here for me.  I went to the dentist this morning for a 10AM deep cleaning appointment.  I worked my normal 6PM to 2:30AM shift, getting home about 3.  I'll be getting back up in about 5 hours and driving for about 5 hours for a weekend away.  I come back Monday afternoon, go to work as normal Monday at 6.  Then I have a second deep cleaning (for the other half of my mouth) Tuesday morning at 9AM.
> 
> I feel like there will not be enough sleep in between now and when I go to work Tuesday.


Is there ever enough time to sleep?  Have a nice weekend.  Will you be seeing the little one?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 11, 2020)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


Don't I only wish!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 11, 2020)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...


Big and Little Diomede Islands
Diomede Islands - Simple English Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 11, 2020)

Went out to provide fresh water and discovered another mortality.  This was my oldest doe and at 12 yrs, she was older than most goats get to be.  Now I'll have to pay special attention to her orphan so that she won't freeze without having mama to huddle up to for warmth.  There are five singles in the pen, three of which are small.  They seem to be staying near each other and I am hoping that Little Belle will find some comfort in their group.  That's four animals that have died since this cold snap started.  Winter will take the very young and the very old first.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 11, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Went out to provide fresh water and discovered another mortality.  This was my oldest doe and at 12 yrs, she was older than most goats get to be.  Now I'll have to pay special attention to her orphan so that she won't freeze without having mama to huddle up to for warmth.  There are five singles in the pen, three of which are small.  They seem to be staying near each other and I am hoping that Little Belle will find some comfort in their group.  That's four animals that have died since this cold snap started.  Winter will take the very young and the very old first.



Nature can be cruel as it can be glorious. Still I know how distressing it is for you. I didn't realize goats naturally die so young though. Cows and pigs can live to be 20, horses 30 to 40 years. Looks like mother nature would hold onto the goats as long.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 11, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> Busy few days here for me.  I went to the dentist this morning for a 10AM deep cleaning appointment.  I worked my normal 6PM to 2:30AM shift, getting home about 3.  I'll be getting back up in about 5 hours and driving for about 5 hours for a weekend away.  I come back Monday afternoon, go to work as normal Monday at 6.  Then I have a second deep cleaning (for the other half of my mouth) Tuesday morning at 9AM.
> 
> I feel like there will not be enough sleep in between now and when I go to work Tuesday.



Ick!!  I hate going to the dentist for anything. But hope you are staying well and are enjoying the new job Montro.


----------



## Roy Batty (Jan 11, 2020)

Felt bloody rough today. 
I’ve been in bed sleeping mostly.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 11, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Went out to provide fresh water and discovered another mortality.  This was my oldest doe and at 12 yrs, she was older than most goats get to be.  Now I'll have to pay special attention to her orphan so that she won't freeze without having mama to huddle up to for warmth.  There are five singles in the pen, three of which are small.  They seem to be staying near each other and I am hoping that Little Belle will find some comfort in their group.  That's four animals that have died since this cold snap started.  Winter will take the very young and the very old first.
> ...


10-12 years is not unusual for a goat's life expectancy.  A lot of factors affect their longevity, too.  Their breed, the food they receive, breeding and use all make a difference.  Bucks tend to live shorter lives than does and whethers can live longer than either (no/low stress lives).  Spot was special and will be missed greatly.  Of course, the partner is blaming me for her demise.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 11, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> Felt bloody rough today.
> I’ve been in bed sleeping mostly.


When I'm feeling poorly, I find that a good solid period of sleep helps me pull through faster.  I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 11, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> Felt bloody rough today.
> I’ve been in bed sleeping mostly.



So sorry Roy. The new meds aren't helping?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 11, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Well your partner seems to blame everybody but himself for just about everything. I don't think I would lose any sleep over his opinion. Still praying for a solution for you GW. I know there has to be one out there somewhere.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 11, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Yeah, he does that.  The past couple of days I've been getting his version of "I'm gonna eat some worms".  He's going sell his place and move to South America.  I haven't tried to argue him out of that.  South America is welcome to him.  While he had my phone he read all my texts.  I suggested that reading someone else's texts and emails or eavesdropping might just reveal things that people hesitate to reveal to the mentally ill.  He was upset that I refer to him as "shit-fer-brains" but more upset that people were not given the opportunity to view his side.  The man is delusional.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 11, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> Felt bloody rough today.
> I’ve been in bed sleeping mostly.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 11, 2020)

Hello, darlings! I have just read the past two pages and wish I had my arms around each and every one of you. What a special bond we have. The past 8 days have found me quite ill and it is the only time in thirteen years I have ever needed to go back to bed in the daytime. But, I am recovered and have been telling myself it is a good thing I had a flu shot in September or I fear it would have nailed me and I wouldn't be posting this at all at this time.  Feeling much better.  

I have to laugh because I read Roy's post about his tatt as I have been thinking about getting a delicate one on the back of my neck. ( small birds in flight )  Just yesterday, I was online searching for a temporary tatt and after reading all the effort that goes into applying one for less than a week had decided may as well just get the real deal. I wear my hair in a buzzed cut accompanied by outstanding earrings and other layers of jewelry and chains and Swarovski crystals and a tatt would be appropriate for my chosen, trendy attire. I receive many compliments on my hairstyle which is a #1 or #2 buzz. LOVE IT!  Even men are asking me where I get my hair cut...LOL. Women liking it too. I often wonder when people do side looks at me if they think I am recovering from Chemo or if I am a tranny or gay or something of which I am none. It's just that they aren't used to seeing my kind of style here on the very casual laid-back coast but in Portland, NY, London or France I wouldn't stand out because of my style. But, when it comes to attire, I have always marched to a different drummer, so-to-speak. And, I will continue to look, unlike the status quo.

GW, you sweetheart, I ache for what you are having to endure in so many ways. What a loving manly man you do sound like though. Very unusual. I'm happy to know you as I do.

Montrovant, another special and precious person. Biker, also an exciting one. Miss 007! He and I used to have such a blast with different scenarios in which I was usually Daisy Mae and we were riding his Harley in the wind. LOL. Those were fun days here in the coffee shop. He always brought excitement!

Manonthestreet...so good to see you here. 

RR, you are another sweet one. I always love your posts and your cups. You are a good man.

Foxfyre, beautress, Gracie and others, you are all uniquely enriched with lifestyles that impress me. Love you all and am so happy you are here.  Foxfyre, sometimes those pics you post at the end of the long day here when you are wishing all well, almost make me tear, they are so thoughtful and soul-rendering.

Goodnight for now, sweet dreams to one and all.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 11, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Went out to provide fresh water and discovered another mortality.  This was my oldest doe and at 12 yrs, she was older than most goats get to be.  Now I'll have to pay special attention to her orphan so that she won't freeze without having mama to huddle up to for warmth.  There are five singles in the pen, three of which are small.  They seem to be staying near each other and I am hoping that Little Belle will find some comfort in their group.  That's four animals that have died since this cold snap started.  Winter will take the very young and the very old first.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 12, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Of course, the partner is blaming me for her demise.




South America sounds like a good place for him...….isn't he packed yet???


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 12, 2020)

AquaAthena said:


> Hello, darlings! I have just read the past two pages and wish I had my arms around each and every one of you. What a special bond we have. The past 8 days have found me quite ill and it is the only time in thirteen years I have ever needed to go back to bed in the daytime. But, I am recovered and have been telling myself it is a good thing I had a flu shot in September or I fear it would have nailed me and I wouldn't be posting this at all at this time.  Feeling much better.
> 
> I have to laugh because I read Roy's post about his tatt as I have been thinking about getting a delicate one on the back of my neck. ( small birds in flight )  Just yesterday, I was online searching for a temporary tatt and after reading all the effort that goes into applying one for less than a week had decided may as well just get the real deal. I wear my hair in a buzzed cut accompanied by outstanding earrings and other layers of jewelry and chains and Swarovski crystals and a tatt would be appropriate for my chosen, trendy attire. I receive many compliments on my hairstyle which is a #1 or #2 buzz. LOVE IT!  Even men are asking me where I get my hair cut...LOL. Women liking it too. I often wonder when people do side looks at me if they think I am recovering from Chemo or if I am a tranny or gay or something of which I am none. It's just that they aren't used to seeing my kind of style here on the very casual laid-back coast but in Portland, NY, London or France I wouldn't stand out because of my style. But, when it comes to attire, I have always marched to a different drummer, so-to-speak. And, I will continue to look, unlike the status quo.
> 
> ...



Sorry you had to be so ill AA and equally glad that you recovered. I see my doctor for a routine exam in the morning and I'm sure she'll want me to have a flu and pneumonia shot. 2020 is shaping up to be an especially bad flu season and I haven't had any repercussions from the flu shots in recent years. They used to make me so ill I refused them. My doc always gave me a choice--a colonoscopy or a flu shot, so I agreed to the flu shot.  Since I already had to consent to a colonoscopy this past year, I don't know what she'll threaten me with now. But your story probably convinced me to consent to the flu shot.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 12, 2020)

AquaAthena said:


> Hello, darlings! I have just read the past two pages and wish I had my arms around each and every one of you. What a special bond we have. The past 8 days have found me quite ill and it is the only time in thirteen years I have ever needed to go back to bed in the daytime. But, I am recovered and have been telling myself it is a good thing I had a flu shot in September or I fear it would have nailed me and I wouldn't be posting this at all at this time.  Feeling much better.
> 
> I have to laugh because I read Roy's post about his tatt as I have been thinking about getting a delicate one on the back of my neck. ( small birds in flight )  Just yesterday, I was online searching for a temporary tatt and after reading all the effort that goes into applying one for less than a week had decided may as well just get the real deal. I wear my hair in a buzzed cut accompanied by outstanding earrings and other layers of jewelry and chains and Swarovski crystals and a tatt would be appropriate for my chosen, trendy attire. I receive many compliments on my hairstyle which is a #1 or #2 buzz. LOVE IT!  Even men are asking me where I get my hair cut...LOL. Women liking it too. I often wonder when people do side looks at me if they think I am recovering from Chemo or if I am a tranny or gay or something of which I am none. It's just that they aren't used to seeing my kind of style here on the very casual laid-back coast but in Portland, NY, London or France I wouldn't stand out because of my style. But, when it comes to attire, I have always marched to a different drummer, so-to-speak. And, I will continue to look, unlike the status quo.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your kind thoughts, AA.  Sorry to know that you have been ill but very glad that you are mending well now.  Welcome back!
As far as style, you keep being you.  I enjoy reading when you and Gracie start talking style and decoration.  You two are marvelous, strong women who know themselves and are comfortable with the people you are.  Lots of people never achieve that kind inner peace.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 12, 2020)

Just got back from bed check in the goat pen.  Little Belle was bedded down with DD (Deeohgee's Daughter) and that's good news.  The little thing is very skittish.  The other girl who lost both her sister and her kid last week is bunked with the Pyrenees.  The one momma is alone in a stall, her two kids are piled up together in another stall.  I'll have to watch that situation because she's very pregnant and might deliver soon.  I'll prep my maternity ward in the utility room.  The kids have to be kept warm until they are completely dry.
It's supposed to warm up above freezing today.  I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 12, 2020)

Hi!  Haven't been here in a while.  Thought I would drop in and let you know that I am still alive!    Hope you all have been well and that you had a Merry Christmas.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 12, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Hi!  Haven't been here in a while.  Thought I would drop in and let you know that I am still alive!    Hope you all have been well and that you had a Merry Christmas.


ChrisL!!!!! Omigosh. So good to hear from you. I see old messages from you here and elsewhere, but didn't know where you have been lurking all this time. Glad to know you're still kicking though and hope everything is going well for you. Did you ever get that hospital job you wanted?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 12, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Hi!  Haven't been here in a while.  Thought I would drop in and let you know that I am still alive!    Hope you all have been well and that you had a Merry Christmas.
> ...



Yes, I am working at the hospital, but it's still only part time for right now.  I've been pretty busy lately though.  A lot has happened this past year.  My grammy passed away.  My mom was ill, but she is better now.  My rabbit passed away.  Tough year.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 12, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Hi!  Haven't been here in a while.  Thought I would drop in and let you know that I am still alive!    Hope you all have been well and that you had a Merry Christmas.
> ...



How are you doing?  How was your Christmas?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 12, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


> 'shit park'.



I remember the place well...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 12, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Hi!  Haven't been here in a while.  Thought I would drop in and let you know that I am still alive!    Hope you all have been well and that you had a Merry Christmas.


Merry belated Christmas to you and a Happy New Year, too!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 12, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Hi!  Haven't been here in a while.  Thought I would drop in and let you know that I am still alive!    Hope you all have been well and that you had a Merry Christmas.
> ...



Thanks and you too!


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 12, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, darlings! I have just read the past two pages and wish I had my arms around each and every one of you. What a special bond we have. The past 8 days have found me quite ill and it is the only time in thirteen years I have ever needed to go back to bed in the daytime. But, I am recovered and have been telling myself it is a good thing I had a flu shot in September or I fear it would have nailed me and I wouldn't be posting this at all at this time.  Feeling much better.
> ...


Thanks for the good words, GW. Gracie and I are unconventional to different degrees and we like ourselves just as we are. It is not about how we are perceived by others. We couldn't care less. It is about being our authentic selves ( if I may speak for her ) and for me, it is always about being classy while looking "different." Ha!  I dare to have flair. I've never had fears and owe my self-confidence to the genes I was fortunate to inherit from two special people.  Mom and Dad.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 12, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



So sorry about your grammy and your sweet bunny. That would make it a tough year. Hope your mom gets well soon.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 12, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Christmas so so this year but all in all good.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 12, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Thanks, Foxy!  Grammy was sick for quite a while with Alzheimers.  At first, she was diagnosed as just having senile dementia, but then they said she had Alzheimer's.  She had a DNR status and choked on some food and was unconscious, so they just let her go.  

My mom is better now.  She was sick for about a month with pneumonia, though.  

I got a new rabbit.  I will have to post a picture of him one of these days.  He is really cute but more skittish than the last rabbit.  This is not him, but he looks pretty much like this except for his white feet and one white leg with a stripe that goes up to his neck.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 12, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Really cute.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 12, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



He is really coming along.  He was really frightened of us when I first got him, but now he will let us pet and (kind of) cuddle him.  He gets frightened easily though because he apparently wasn't handled much as a baby.  Now though, sometimes when I pet him, he will flop over and close his eyes.  It is SO adorable.    I've had him for about 8 months, and he is a little over a year old.  He is litter trained and loves running around the house and jumping (otherwise known as "binkies" in bunny speak! - Lol!)


----------



## Gracie (Jan 12, 2020)

HI HI HI ChrisL! I've wondered how you were doing!! Good to see you and hope you pop in more often!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 12, 2020)

Meanwhile..I had a really really bad bout of a flare up in my left wrist this time. Hard to type, so I have to peck peck peck which takes me forever instead of typing with two hands. But, it is slowly passing now, thankfully. Still very sore but at least I am not groaning with the pain. I though tmaybe I broke my wrist or something it was so painful. Alas..just a flare up.

Had to get a new doc too. The one I was seeing no longer carries the secondary insurance we have, so in February...MrG and I have to start all over again training out doc to not fuck with what works and battle to not be put on different stuff cuz the new doc has different ideas than the old one.

Been doing nothing much.....just watching a lot of tv movies on demand, on netflix and on amazon. And putting puzzles together. We do love the 300/500 large pc puzzles but they are hard to find in thrift stores. We wont buy new ones cuz they cost too damn much!!! But, it keeps our brains occupied, so we will keep hunting them down when we can.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 12, 2020)

Gracie said:


> HI HI HI ChrisL! I've wondered how you were doing!! Good to see you and hope you pop in more often!



Gracie!  How are you doing?  ZZ Pups told me you were caught in that awful fire in CA!  Hope all is going well for you.


----------



## beautress (Jan 12, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Meanwhile..I had a really really bad bout of a flare up in my left wrist this time. Hard to type, so I have to peck peck peck which takes me forever instead of typing with two hands. But, it is slowly passing now, thankfully. Still very sore but at least I am not groaning with the pain. I though tmaybe I broke my wrist or something it was so painful. Alas..just a flare up.
> 
> Had to get a new doc too. The one I was seeing no longer carries the secondary insurance we have, so in February...MrG and I have to start all over again training out doc to not fuck with what works and battle to not be put on different stuff cuz the new doc has different ideas than the old one.
> 
> Been doing nothing much.....just watching a lot of tv movies on demand, on netflix and on amazon. And putting puzzles together. We do love the 300/500 large pc puzzles but they are hard to find in thrift stores. We wont buy new ones cuz they cost too damn much!!! But, it keeps our brains occupied, so we will keep hunting them down when we can.


Prayers up that you feel better soon, Gracie.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 12, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > HI HI HI ChrisL! I've wondered how you were doing!! Good to see you and hope you pop in more often!
> ...


If it weren't for USMB assisting us, we would have been living in our van until FEMA helped us out. Good folks here! I am forever grateful and humbled at these folks kindness.
We are doing ok for now. Still on a wait list for low income housing but we keep getting pushed back which pisses me off. Maybe this year we will get a forever home, cuz where we are now is not a forever thing and will probably end sooner rahter than later.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 12, 2020)

Still waiting on the results of my endoscopy and colonoscopy, too. Had it done Dec 5th and I won't get the results until Jan 28th. Can you believe that shit??? Pun not intended.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 12, 2020)

Gracie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I'm sorry to hear that.    That is not fair that you are being pushed back on the list.  You people who were put out by the fire should be a top priority.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 12, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Still waiting on the results of my endoscopy and colonoscopy, too. Had it done Dec 5th and I won't get the results until Jan 28th. Can you believe that shit??? Pun not intended.



Maybe not intended, but funny!  

Hope everything comes out all right!  Pun not intended, of course!


----------



## beautress (Jan 12, 2020)

Not much new here. Just delivered 10 blue log cabin quilt tops to the Charity Bees and am starting a new pink and colorful series this week. I showed the pink stripe one to my cousin, and she wants one for her granddaughter, so now I have to play it again Sam on pink quilt. Fortunately, I bought enough pink fabrics to make about 6 quilts for aids babies or whoever needs them locally. Last year the Charity Bees gave 86 quilts out to the care center, Senior homes, hospice, and the likes. One of the blue ones was large enough for the family that lost their home to a fire a few weeks back. I told them I'd like it if they did that, but it's not my call who gets them. I know they have crying needs all around town.

And my little case of asthma has convinced me to stop Karaoke until I am symptomless. My cousin has asthma too, and she gave me some pointers on self care with Over-the-counter medicines--she recommended using Dayquil tabs, Metamucil for mucus, and vapor rub that has eucalyptus oil in it. So after visiting her this afternoon, I headed to WalMart to purchase her suggestions. I took one of the mucus lozenges about an hour ago, and I'm so sleepy, my face is about to fall into the keyboard. So bless you all, hope you have a dynamite week ahead, that peace prevails in Iran, and everybody starts loving everybody again in DC. That said, It's time for prayer list, if I don't fall asleep first. Hope everyone who has a health issue heals; everyone who's had a fussy time with a loved ones kisses and makes up, and that those taking medicines remember to take them as ordered and on time every day. Hugs to all ~~~~~


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 12, 2020)

beautress said:


> Not much new here. Just delivered 10 blue log cabin quilt tops to the Charity Bees and am starting a new pink and colorful series this week. I showed the pink stripe one to my cousin, and she wants one for her granddaughter, so now I have to play it again Sam on pink quilt. Fortunately, I bought enough pink fabrics to make about 6 quilts for aids babies or whoever needs them locally. Last year the Charity Bees gave 86 quilts out to the care center, Senior homes, hospice, and the likes. One of the blue ones was large enough for the family that lost their home to a fire a few weeks back. I told them I'd like it if they did that, but it's not my call who gets them. I know they have crying needs all around town.
> 
> And my little case of asthma has convinced me to stop Karaoke until I am symptomless. My cousin has asthma too, and she gave me some pointers on self care with Over-the-counter medicines--she recommended using Dayquil tabs, Metamucil for mucus, and vapor rub that has eucalyptus oil in it. So after visiting her this afternoon, I headed to WalMart to purchase her suggestions. I took one of the mucus lozenges about an hour ago, and I'm so sleepy, my face is about to fall into the keyboard. So bless you all, hope you have a dynamite week ahead, that peace prevails in Iran, and everybody starts loving everybody again in DC. That said, It's time for prayer list, if I don't fall asleep first. Hope everyone who has a health issue heals; everyone who's had a fussy time with a loved ones kisses and makes up, and that those taking medicines remember to take them as ordered and on time every day. Hugs to all ~~~~~



Feel better!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 12, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Meanwhile..I had a really really bad bout of a flare up in my left wrist this time. Hard to type, so I have to peck peck peck which takes me forever instead of typing with two hands. But, it is slowly passing now, thankfully. Still very sore but at least I am not groaning with the pain. I though tmaybe I broke my wrist or something it was so painful. Alas..just a flare up.
> 
> Had to get a new doc too. The one I was seeing no longer carries the secondary insurance we have, so in February...MrG and I have to start all over again training out doc to not fuck with what works and battle to not be put on different stuff cuz the new doc has different ideas than the old one.
> 
> Been doing nothing much.....just watching a lot of tv movies on demand, on netflix and on amazon. And putting puzzles together. We do love the 300/500 large pc puzzles but they are hard to find in thrift stores. We wont buy new ones cuz they cost too damn much!!! But, it keeps our brains occupied, so we will keep hunting them down when we can.


Hallo, Gracie.  Sorry you are hurting.  Hopefully, this too will pass soon.
I enjoy puzzles, too, but just don't have the space right now.  Although I've had this week off I've been very busy doing outside things.  I have a handle on the animals and we are expecting little ones any day now.  I have the maternity ward set up in my utility room ready to receive new mommas and kids.  Being on kid watch isn't as bad as it used to be.  Between my bladder and having to stoke the fire, I just put on boots and a jacket and make a trek to the girls' pen to check up on everyone.  Funny, the partner used about 45 gallons of water in two weeks.  I've refilled the containers three times this week (over 100 gallons) and will need to fill them again in two days.  Water is heavy work and the partner "wore out" before he got around to providing more than a couple of gallons a day for the animals.  I also pour a large kettle of hot water into the cooler water before serving it.  The goats drink more if the water isn't icy cold.  The pard doesn't really seem to understand how critical it is to provide water.  Dehydration is a big problem, especially when the temperatures fall below freezing.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 12, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Unfortunately, indiscriminate breeders are put at the top of the list, leaving the elderly who have more than paid their dues to languish and manage as best they can.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 12, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



California is a screwball state.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 12, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Still waiting on the results of my endoscopy and colonoscopy, too. Had it done Dec 5th and I won't get the results until Jan 28th. Can you believe that shit??? Pun not intended.



I had to wait awhile on my results too but only a week or so. Took 10 days to get the results of a recent Ct Scan.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 13, 2020)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
Seagal and Mr. Seagal.
Kat for wellness
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Peach's Mr. P for wellness and successful surgery and comfort/peace for Peach.
Ringel and Ms Ringel - comfort, wellness, solutions for both.
Jackson for wellness.
Roy for wellness.
SFC Ollie's son-in-law - comfort, wellness, solutions.
Mindful's house fire damage and healing for her shoulder.
Beautress for wellness
Gracie for wellness, good solutions, and a conquering spirit.
Extra prayers/positive vibes for gallantwarrior dealing with his own health issues as well as a terribly difficult situation with Rod and stresses of caring for the animals.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we leave a light on so that those who have been away can find their way back, and we rejoice when they do.

*January is the quietest month in the garden.*


----------



## Roy Batty (Jan 13, 2020)

Actually old Roy is feeling 90% of his old self at the moment, giddiness isn’t with me, nausea has gone, I still feel light headed if I move my head too quick but other than that I’m on the mend after all of this time.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 13, 2020)

Hmm, so wonderful to see you all here! Let's make a small rock'n'roll party?


----------



## Roy Batty (Jan 13, 2020)

Sbiker said:


> Hmm, so wonderful to see you all here! Let's make a small rock'n'roll party?


I don’t do rock n roll, it’s Northern soul or nuffink!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 13, 2020)

Sbiker said:


> Hmm, so wonderful to see you all here! Let's make a small rock'n'roll party?



How in the world does a Russian know and appreciate Michael J Fox doing "Johnny B. Goode," a popular rock & roll song from the 1950's?  Michael did play guitar back then but he wasn't as good as he was in that video. He learned the chords so he could simulate playing and he lip synched the lyrics that were actually sung by a Mark Campbell, the closest thing the producers could find to Fox's actually voice. That was in the iconic movie "Back to the Future."

Alas Michael J. Fox was diagnosed with Parkinsons Disease in the early 1990's and no longer performs in the movies or elsewhere except for doing some voice overs. He started the Michael J. Fox Foundation devoted to research and treatment of Parkinsons and that is what he devotes most of his time to these days.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 13, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, so wonderful to see you all here! Let's make a small rock'n'roll party?
> ...



I always associated Black Pool with competition ballroom dancing. This gives it a whole new perspective for me.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 13, 2020)

Good morning, Coffee Shoppers!
A balmy +3F here in Willow.  First time we've been above zero in almost two weeks.  Bitter cold but not without its positive points.  The spruce bark beetle infestation that has been destroying our spruce trees and making them into tinder for wildfires is impacted by sustained severe cold temps.
Spruce beetle infestation slowed by cold winter


----------



## Roy Batty (Jan 13, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



I will probably attend a northern soul dance at Blackpool in June..... “be there, or be square”


----------



## Roy Batty (Jan 13, 2020)

It’s nearly 6pm here, the rain is battering the double glazing.
We had steak and chips for dinner with a side salad, the wife offered me a bottle of Budweiser to which I declined, I’m still on antibiotics so I’m not drinking alcohol at all.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 13, 2020)

Shoulder improving, but still a way to go.

Back in Europe, and I'm starting a new physio course this week.

The nights are lengthening


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 13, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Shoulder improving, but still a way to go.
> 
> Back in Europe, and I'm starting a new physio course this week.
> 
> The nights are lengthening


Nights are lengthening?  Up here, they are getting shorter and we welcome that change.  
What happened to your shoulder?


----------



## Mindful (Jan 13, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Shoulder improving, but still a way to go.
> ...



Oops. Got that wrong. Should be; the days are lengthening.

I'll be buying daffodils from the Scilly Isles soon.

Replacement shoulder joint, or whatever they are called. 

Bits are dropping off me. I wish they'd make me bionic.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 13, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Busy few days here for me.  I went to the dentist this morning for a 10AM deep cleaning appointment.  I worked my normal 6PM to 2:30AM shift, getting home about 3.  I'll be getting back up in about 5 hours and driving for about 5 hours for a weekend away.  I come back Monday afternoon, go to work as normal Monday at 6.  Then I have a second deep cleaning (for the other half of my mouth) Tuesday morning at 9AM.
> ...



I saw the little one last weekend.  This weekend just past was actually a bit of a romantic getaway which, for me, is unusual enough to be basically unheard of.  

I'm going to get a quick nap now before I get up and get ready for work.  I'll have to sleep tomorrow after I get done at the dentist's.  At least I'm getting the deep cleaning done finally, but the schedule is pretty difficult.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 13, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Shoulder improving, but still a way to go.
> 
> Back in Europe, and I'm starting a new physio course this week.
> 
> The nights are lengthening



Glad the shoulder is getting better but we'll keep it on the list for awhile longer. But what about the house fire? Everything okay there?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 13, 2020)

We just got home from lunch at a place called "Cheddars" here in town--pretty good food and a wide variety of it at great prices.  We meet every three months with some of my old classmates--those who live around here now--from Lovington NM where I did most of my growing up--went from 1st through 10th grades there and they still treat me as a full classmate. It was a full blown oil patch boom town back in those days and is now again with all the expanded energy production.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 13, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Shoulder improving, but still a way to go.
> ...



Insurance claims going through. Could have been much worse.


----------



## Roy Batty (Jan 13, 2020)

This summer IF I get time I’m going to attempt copying my Winchester knife I bought 10 years ago, it’s still in perfect condition as I haven’t used it and its with my other collection of knives.
Over the years I’ve acquired knife grade steels, and of course wood for grips from all over the world.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 13, 2020)

Mindful said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


I can emphasize with the bits falling apart thing.  I should have had a hip replaced last summer but my partner beat me to the punch by having a stroke.  This summer, my brother will be here and come hell or high water I will get the first hip replaced.  Hope your shoulder does get better soon and you regain full use of it.
I love daffodils.  They are the flower for March and that's when I was born.  I like aquilegia, too.  I used to have a bed full of different types of aquilegia.  And hanging pots of fuchsia, too!!


----------



## Roy Batty (Jan 13, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



My father was a factory worker, he always came at 4:45pm We had a great back garden, my father had 2 greenhouses and would plant his seedling vegetables in troughs, whilst his plants were in the other greenhouse, my dads passion we’re Geraniums.
We were lucky as kids my Victorian mother always had a huge amounts of vegetables on the table at meal times.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 13, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



So your house is still livable? That's great. You're right that it could have been much worse.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 13, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



We always had a large vegetable garden too and I grew up loving vegetables prepared in all sorts of ways.  Except for butter beans and lima beans. Hated them as a kid. Still do.


----------



## Roy Batty (Jan 13, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



The only things I don’t eat is undercooked  red meats, and sushi types of fish meals, raw fish isn’t civilised.
But everything else on this planet I’ll give it a go, remember I’m a council house British bloke, I’ll eat anything as long as it’s cooked properly.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 13, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


We grew up with a vegetable garden.  With a large family there wasn't a lot of time or space, or interest, in raising flowers.  We'd get home from school, strip off the school clothes and shoes and get out into the garden.  We also raised small livestock, rabbits and chickens, and a calf and couple of pigs a year, too.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 13, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I love all vegetables and grew up having them much of the time, in the South. I especially love cruciferous veggies and I love butter beans and lima beans, too. There is only one veggie I don't love and that is cooked carrots. They are too sweet for my palate but I like them raw.  I use garlic or garlic salt ( Lawry's ) in many dishes and sweet cooked carrots do not a match made in heaven work for me.  Ha! But, I will eat them if they are on my plate and I am a dinner guest in someones' home. For me, it is the gracious thing to do and I like to be gracious.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 13, 2020)

AquaAthena said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...



I try to be a good guest too. But I might slip the lima or butter beans into my purse or something when nobody was looking. They are just awful to me. I was required to eat them as a kid and I hid a lot of them under the dining room rug.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 13, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...


Lol, Roy. I am with you on the sushi dishes unless it is the vegetable one I have had and did enjoy. For beef, depending on the cut, I like steak and prime rib, medium-rare. Hamburger, ( rarely have that ) cooked to almost well-done but not cremated.  I do like bacon cremated.  I love bacon any ole way, though. And bacon drippings to baste a medium-rare, heavily garlicked, salt, and pepper, oven-cooked roast every 20 minutes. That makes for delectable gravy. Ohh my, I am getting very hungry right now!


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 13, 2020)

I am just not keeping up on things around here very well.  Everyone take care.  Doubt I'll be back any time soon.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 13, 2020)

saveliberty said:


> I am just not keeping up on things around here very well.  Everyone take care.  Doubt I'll be back any time soon.


Good life, Save.  Best to you and yours.  I hope to find you back here sometime but we all have things that need doing that take us away from other pastimes.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 14, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, so wonderful to see you all here! Let's make a small rock'n'roll party?
> ...



I'm not sure, Rock'n'roll associates with Michael J. Fox in Russia anywhere, I'm just a fan of "Back to the Future"  Btw, how about fiction genre, where main hero returns somehow to a past and making something to change history? It's a very popular book genre now in Russia, does it the same in USA? Or it's just an echo of revisionist historic propaganda here? :-\

As for Rock'n'Roll - I'm a fan of Beatles and Aerosmith, but also (and mostly) like a hard-rock and metal  Damn, my teenager age was in 90th, at a rock concerts. It was a times, when at many mass concerts and disco were traditional street-fighting accidents... Now it's a hobby of soccer fans, but at that time it was total - rockers, metallists, skinheads, "region" guys and so on - all these groups regularily had fist fights among themselves at streets  Police did nothing about it - it was a criminal 90th, so they had a lot of another tasks...


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 14, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



How could you talk so coolly about dentists??? They're all ending an secret execution school to perform their feared operations with a terrific drills and hooks!


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 14, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...



Red meat is a full of parasites without processing, but vinegar can solve this problem. But what about raw red frosted fish, "stroganina"? It's an awesome siberian food - make a thin pieces of raw frosted red fish with a pepper, salt and a bit of lemon juice!


----------



## Mindful (Jan 14, 2020)

I love raw fish.

The sushi rice I can do without.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 14, 2020)

Mindful said:


> I love raw fish.
> 
> The sushi rice I can do without.



I read, in Moscow there are much more sushi-bars, than in Tokio


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 14, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> We just got home from lunch at a place called "Cheddars" here in town--pretty good food and a wide variety of it at great prices.  We meet every three months with some of my old classmates--those who live around here now--from Lovington NM where I did most of my growing up--went from 1st through 10th grades there and they still treat me as a full classmate. It was a full blown oil patch boom town back in those days and is now again with all the expanded energy production.



I ate at a Cheddars in Georgia about a month ago, in the town of Valdosta.  It wasn't bad.


----------



## Roy Batty (Jan 14, 2020)

Sbiker said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Niet!


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 14, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...



Why not?  I've read article "10 russian foods, chocking foreigners" - and I know, raw fish is extremal, but it's not a buckwheat or forest mushrooms ) 

Is it right, lipstick in NATO countries has diameter 0.45 inches, like pasta in USSR, which had diameter 7.62mm, lol?


----------



## Mindful (Jan 14, 2020)

Sbiker said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



Never measured it.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 14, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...



Just check it


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 14, 2020)

saveliberty said:


> I am just not keeping up on things around here very well.  Everyone take care.  Doubt I'll be back any time soon.



Oh I hope you change your mind about that because we would miss you. I always think the Coffee Shop is one of those places you drop in when you can or feel like it and just pick up from that point just like would be the case in real life social haunts.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 14, 2020)

Sbiker said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > I love raw fish.
> ...



I can believe that. I figure there could be more Asian restaurants in Albuquerque that doesn't have an unusually large number of people of Asian descent than there are in San Francisco or Honolulu that do.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 14, 2020)

Sbiker said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



You make it sound really good. But no. No sushi or any other raw protein for me thanks.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 14, 2020)

Sbiker said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



Now that's a bit of trivia I bet very few people in the world would know.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 14, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...



Only chicken white meat from KFC? ) Btw, KFC is good choice to buy a big basket to feed a pool of children... and it's not so fat like Mac or Burger King!


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 14, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...



I think it's a kind of joke like about joke about highest achievements of humankind like flight on Moon depend of size of horse rear.. (Space Exploration History: The Space Shuttle and the Horse's Rear End )


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 14, 2020)

Sbiker said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Raw beef in the US is generally safe to eat raw depending on how sanitary it is handled.  Pork and chicken need to be cooked thoroughly because of the bacteria they can harbor.  It is recommended that you even cook those for your pets if you feed them chicken or pork.  Wild meat can carry parasites or bacteria depending on where they are harvested.  I do cook all my wild meats.  
Fish seasoned with pepper, salt, and lemon juice is called ceviche here and is quite tasty.
Ceviche - Wikipedia


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 14, 2020)

Mindful said:


> I love raw fish.
> 
> The sushi rice I can do without.


When I visited my daughter on Okinawa she treated me to a trip or two to sushi restaurants.  I love the stuff they put on sushi, raw or cooked, but I agree about the rice.  Fortunately, one of my granddaughters loves the rice, so it did not go to waste.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 14, 2020)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


As long as you can pass on the potatoes and biscuits!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 14, 2020)

Good Morning!
And helloooo, SBiker.  Good to see you back again.  
Another balmy day here, -17C.  
I had a Russian friend whose son was a dentist in Moscow.  She offered have him put us up and do any dental work we needed.  I should have taken her up on that offer, just to visit Moscow.  Alas, too busy with everything going on here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 14, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I'm still pondering the bucket of chicken. In my head I hadn't though about KFC being in Russia. It really is a small world and we do have so much in common with folks all over it.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 14, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...



Hm, interesting, but ceviche have a lot of lemon juice and fish is not frozen. In stroganina there are only a drop of lemon, preferably pepper and salt  But raw fish of different type, offcourse, a tasty. what about salted or smoked fish?


----------



## Roy Batty (Jan 14, 2020)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



I am quite partial to smoked Hadock with a jacket potato.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 14, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Good Morning!
> And helloooo, SBiker.  Good to see you back again.
> Another balmy day here, -17C.
> I had a Russian friend whose son was a dentist in Moscow.  She offered have him put us up and do any dental work we needed.  I should have taken her up on that offer, just to visit Moscow.  Alas, too busy with everything going on here.



Here  in Moscow now a warm weather, a pair degrees above zero, and they say, it would be warm for a several weeks... I hope, at  Epiphany would be a frost, but not sure, looking at the window...

So, find a time to visit Moscow - it's a great town with a lot of interesting places. I live in Moscow about 4 years and still don't know nothing about south part of this town  Here is very good public transport, so you'll have a lot of chances to travel. Also, from Moscow there are a lot of straight routes to another towns of Russia


----------



## Roy Batty (Jan 14, 2020)

I have added fish to my madras curries instead of chicken, marinade the fish  in a dish and leave refrigerated for a day or 2, Then gently add it to the pot until cooked, 5 minutes cooking, fish doesn’t take long to cook.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 14, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Oh, cool! It's interesting, how it would be to use Hadock as beer snack 

p.s. O! Haddok is a "piksha", I used to eat it cooked


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 14, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> I have added fish to my madras curries instead of chicken, marinade the fish  in a dish and leave refrigerated for a day or 2, Then gently add it to the pot until cooked, 5 minutes cooking, fish doesn’t take long to cook.



M-m, I want it right now... And probably will do it at nearest weekend


----------



## Roy Batty (Jan 14, 2020)

Sbiker said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > I have added fish to my madras curries instead of chicken, marinade the fish  in a dish and leave refrigerated for a day or 2, Then gently add it to the pot until cooked, 5 minutes cooking, fish doesn’t take long to cook.
> ...



I’ve been making Indian curries for 20 years or more.
I started eating Indian madras and vindaloo curries when I first started work in the middle of the 70s.
So from that you understand my heat level of chillies is pretty high.
For those Americans who have only eaten Mexican chilli and rice meals Indian curries are on a level you would find too hot. I’ve eaten American Mexican chillies all over the US and frankly my 2 sons could of eaten them at 5 years old.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 14, 2020)

I had some Pakistani friends years ago and was invited to eat with them.  Ooohh, boy, you're right about the heat levels.


----------



## Roy Batty (Jan 14, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> I had some Pakistani friends years ago and was invited to eat with them.  Ooohh, boy, you're right about the heat levels.



The Portuguese were granted a trading city at Goa in South west India. They traded tomatoes, and chillies from South America, up to then Indians only used white and black peppers to their meals for spice.
This opened up a huge explosion in Indian foods. Most regions just eat what vegetable crop, or grains in meals. One maharajah had over 100 cooks each competing to outdo the others and gain favour creating huge menus and dishes what we see today. 

My all time favourite is chicken madras... if I go out with the guys I will have a Chicken vindaloo  weapons grade hot.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 15, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I had some Pakistani friends years ago and was invited to eat with them.  Ooohh, boy, you're right about the heat levels.
> ...



The thing is that those who only cook with salt and black pepper are missing out on all the great health benefits to be found in so many herbs and spices.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 15, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 300508



Hey Dajjal. Always happy when you check in here. Hope all is going well for you.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 15, 2020)

Been taking doxycycline for the past 6 days for a Bacterial infection in the lungs. For all I know it's Pneumonia. Anyway it's not been any better so the Doc switched me to something called Levofloxacin. Reading the printout that comes with this stuff is like reading a horror movie and you're the star.Three pages of warnings come with this stuff.... And things like tearing tendons and nerve problems which could be permanent.... I think me and Doc need to talk!!!!!!


----------



## Roy Batty (Jan 16, 2020)

SFC Ollie said:


> Been taking doxycycline for the past 6 days for a Bacterial infection in the lungs. For all I know it's Pneumonia. Anyway it's not been any better so the Doc switched me to something called Levofloxacin. Reading the printout that comes with this stuff is like reading a horror movie and you're the star.Three pages of warnings come with this stuff.... And things like tearing tendons and nerve problems which could be permanent.... I think me and Doc need to talk!!!!!!



whereas I’m feeling 100% after my virus meds finished, I’m healthier than a race horse.


----------



## it_is_the_light (Jan 16, 2020)

Many Blessings and Gday from Australia,

been flamin hot down here in these parts 

crikey *


----------



## Roy Batty (Jan 16, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> Many Blessings and Gday from Australia,
> 
> been flamin hot down here in these parts
> 
> crikey *


Fair Cobber mate,  it has


----------



## it_is_the_light (Jan 16, 2020)

poor critters ,

ancient land downunder


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 16, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 300508


 
There are no any responces except WOW  Do you sale your photos at stocks, or it's just (still )) a hobby?


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 16, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> Many Blessings and Gday from Australia,
> 
> been flamin hot down here in these parts
> 
> crikey *



Hi! Your flames made our weather too hot... Putin just dispersed all government, 'cos they don't able to make weather more cold this winter


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 16, 2020)

I had a deep cleaning (scaling and planing) done to my teeth over the course of 2 dentist visits, one last week and one Monday.  As a smoker for more than 20 years, and a long term drinker of coffee and tea, as well as having not gone to a dentist for more than 20 years, I had some solid staining on my teeth.  I wasn't expecting that to change, as the deep clean was really about getting stuff below the gum-line, but it turns out I got the stains cleaned off pretty well, too.  I no longer smoke, no longer drink coffee, and mostly drink green tea rather than black, so I might not have to worry about those sorts of stains coming back. 

I still have 2 crowns and a couple of fillings to get, unfortunately.  I also have to decide if I want to put another $500 into my car, potentially more, or just buy a new one.  I've been saving money, but now it seems like I need to spend a lot.  I also need to make a doctor appointment now that I have insurance, as I haven't seen a doctor in more than 20 years, too.


----------



## Roy Batty (Jan 16, 2020)

I’ve always had a private dentist, NHS has dentists but to get an appointment when you want it is not an option. 
Since I was able to afford private dental care I’ve gone with it. 
Every 6 months I go for a check up and my dentist asked “any problems!” 
I have   a scale and polish  clean up every year. When I retire I’ll use NHS dentists


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 16, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> Many Blessings and Gday from Australia,
> 
> been flamin hot down here in these parts
> 
> crikey *


G'day, matie and **WELCOME** to the cozy atmosphere of the USMB Coffee Shop  I'm sure you will be offered some delectables by others very soon. I, personally am delighted you stopped in.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 16, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> poor critters ,
> 
> ancient land downunder



Welcome it_is_the_light . We have several other Aussies in the Coffee Shop though none are active at the moment. But we love them all. Most of the time anyway.   Seriously, please read over the OP to see what we're all about in here and then keep joining right in. You are probably sleeping now as I think it is early Friday morning there, but we're so happy to have you.

First timers in the Coffee Shop receive a complimentary beverage. Since you're in the middle of summer we'll make it a cold one:


----------



## Roy Batty (Jan 16, 2020)

It’s official, I’m feeling 100%

I’ll be taking the wife out on Saturday for a  drink or three, i think she still had some money i gave her from our last week end outing in the pub. 
As you know I’ve been terribly ill over the last few weeks, Xmas must have been the worst my wife’s ever had as she’s been nurse Batty looking after me.
I promised I’d try and make it up to her.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> Many Blessings and Gday from Australia,
> 
> been flamin hot down here in these parts
> 
> crikey *


Hey! Welcome to the Coffee Shop, mate!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 16, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> It’s official, I’m feeling 100%
> 
> I’ll be taking the wife out on Saturday for a  drink or three, i think she still had some money i gave her from our last week end outing in the pub.
> As you know I’ve been terribly ill over the last few weeks, Xmas must have been the worst my wife’s ever had as she’s been nurse Batty looking after me.
> I promised I’d try and make it up to her.



Seriously great Roy! So I'll take you off the vigil list. Try to stay off, okay?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 16, 2020)

The Secret Service has a new directive concerning the safety of the President.  In the event of an emergency instead of saying “get down” they now must yell “Donald Duck”.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 17, 2020)

I just started eating a 1/4 piece of homemade egg custard pie with whipped cream and a coffee .. 

So Yes, I'm spoiled and rather happy about it ...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 17, 2020)

...... I miss the days when I could eat one heck of a lot more food at one sitting.

Gone are the days of the 10 taco lunch, the 3 plates of turkey dinner with all the fixings or in this case 1/2 of a pie.

... .. yet ..   =  
.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 17, 2020)

Lumpy 1 said:


> ...... I miss the days when I could eat one heck of a lot more food at one sitting.
> 
> Gone are the days of the 10 taco lunch, the 3 plates of turkey dinner with all the fixings or in this case 1/2 of a pie.
> 
> ...



I'll still eat half a pie at a sitting.  I did that on Thanksgiving, and ate the other half the next day, I think.  

It wasn't an especially big pie, but still!


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 17, 2020)

Lumpy 1 said:


> ...... I miss the days when I could eat one heck of a lot more food at one sitting.
> 
> Gone are the days of the 10 taco lunch, the 3 plates of turkey dinner with all the fixings or in this case 1/2 of a pie.
> 
> ...



Damn, I now at diet too and forced to count, how much food I cannot eat today to plan friday party, lol!  And - incredible - I have to plan, how many I may drunk this night!  What's the damned life!


----------



## it_is_the_light (Jan 17, 2020)

Sbiker said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> > Many Blessings and Gday from Australia,
> ...



Gday Sbiker !


----------



## it_is_the_light (Jan 17, 2020)

AquaAthena said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> > Many Blessings and Gday from Australia,
> ...


----------



## it_is_the_light (Jan 17, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> > poor critters ,
> ...




Many Blessings Foxfyre


----------



## it_is_the_light (Jan 17, 2020)

Gracie said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> > Many Blessings and Gday from Australia,
> ...



Its Flamin hot down under ,

But we had a HEAP of Rain today and for the next 4 days heaps more predicted

all over the East Coast of Australia !

thank you all for your prayers !!

we LOVE the USA and all our Brothers and Sisters there , you have one Amazing POTUS now !

don't stuff it up !! KAG - : )


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 17, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > ...... I miss the days when I could eat one heck of a lot more food at one sitting.
> ...



The best I can do nowadays is "I think I can". ...  then, it doesn't work out anyway.

I am envious though..
,


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 17, 2020)

Sbiker said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > ...... I miss the days when I could eat one heck of a lot more food at one sitting.
> ...



Nope ..  no diet ever for Lumpy, oddly enough ..


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 17, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > it_is_the_light said:
> ...



I came pretty close to Australia  as a young hopeful Lump, we lived in New Zealand for 3-ish years..

I've always thought of Australians as brothers and sisters as well and since were all qualified to read the POTUS's mind around here in the USA , blessings and prayers and whatever y'all need, we're there for you.
.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 17, 2020)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


 
So let's celebrate this friday, an traditional "Office worker day" or "Driver's day" or "Any worker's day"


----------



## Roy Batty (Jan 17, 2020)

Sbiker said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


I may have a glass or 2 of J/D tonight in preparation on taking the wife out on Saturday


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 17, 2020)

Sbiker said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



mmm. Irish Coffee Morning, Noon or Night, my imagination says ... yes, that might be fun...
.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 17, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Good choice. But this friday I would be dring together with wife, so I plan to have a pair bottles of red dry wine )  With a long talks and hookah smoking...


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 17, 2020)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Ohhhh, right now I'm drinking coffee "with a taste of Irish" )) Usually I have black coffee free during work - so, for me coffee is a taste of job 
So, free JD or cognac (brandy) would be a best choice, I think, especially in "party mode" )))


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 17, 2020)

Sbiker said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



I haven't seen a hookah since the black light poster days and I'm more of a muscat canelli sorta guy BUT it sounds like fun times ahead..


----------



## Roy Batty (Jan 17, 2020)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...


And I’ve never paid for a hooker!


----------



## Roy Batty (Jan 17, 2020)

I’ve fitted new tap washers in the kitchen and bathroom basin taps. 
It’s nap time. 
For this my wife is letting me have a nap.  Laters  readers!


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 17, 2020)

Sbiker said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 300508
> ...



Hi ! Most of the pictures I post are not mine, I find them on twitter. I did post a lot of my own pictures of fox cubs here a couple of years ago though.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 17, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


I celebrate your re-posting of pictures that touch the heart and soul of this poster. Your precious nature selections speak to the wonderful kind of person I have long thought you to be, Dajjal.  Your images often take my mind off of the non-furry-nature realities of the outside world and start my day off with the light. May you continue to touch me in your unique loving way. Thank you so much, my dear friend.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 17, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > it_is_the_light said:
> ...


 Just name the date and time?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 17, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > it_is_the_light said:
> ...



You needed the rain I think and hope it helps with the fires. We've been watching that over here. Do take note though that we are of many different religious and political leanings in the Coffee Shop so we steer clear of theology and politics and such that can be controversial and just enjoy each other. And I think we will enjoy your company a LOT!


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 17, 2020)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


Lol, Lumpy, I recall in earlier years you mentioning you were one of the "naturally thin" people who can eat what they want and not gain weight. I am not so fortunate.  

I stay slender by counting calories and stopped eating beef and fatty or fried foods many years ago. Once or twice a year I do have some beef and I recently posted here how I used to prepare meat when I did cook and eat it.  My Dr. approved calorie-limited diet has great side effects other than me staying slender and that is my annual physical checkup with all lab results in the "normal" range and taking no medicine to keep it there. Daily vitamin and mineral supplements and daily exercise with fruits and vegetables and fish 3 times a week combined with healthful genes keep me on track, and I am very close to being a vegetarian, but not a vegan. I do cook eggs and keep cheese on hand. Protein. Once in a while I indulge a craving and will buy a grocery store frozen low-calorie pizza. It takes the craving away. Also, very little sugar and nothing to drink that has added sugar. No more than three fruits a day because of the natural sugar content. Fortunately, I haven't had much of a sweet tooth for most of my life. I DO sometimes miss fried foods and about once a year have fried chicken. I am diligent in my commitment to good health and will do what it takes to keep it in check. I've never been overweight even before my way of life in the past 20 years. Also, one day at a time as I take nothing for granted and avoid ever assuming anything. 

May you make a wonderful weekend, Lumpy1 and I hope that includes seeing that beautiful new baby grandson, Alexander.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 17, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


Not even to throw a rugby game?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 17, 2020)

Hi all.

Still here.  The wife had another round of chemo yesterday, doing pretty good.  The house is still a mess and I'm still not finished with the bathroom but it is usable.  Was going to finish up the rest of the tile work a few days ago but woke up with a mild muscle pull in my low back, enough to make me not want to make it any worse.  The wife has been trying to get somethings done but really doesn't have the energy to do much and spends a lot of time in bed during the day.  
Felling better now so I'll try to finish up the tile work this weekend and hopefully finish skimming the ceiling and start skimming the walls.  Once that is all done I can focus on building the vanity or find a good used one I can refinish and just make a top for.  

Hope everyone is doing well, see ya later.


----------



## Roy Batty (Jan 17, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


I’ve got a bad memory


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 17, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...


I played loosehead prop in high school in Taiwan.  We didn't have American football so we played against Chinese school teams and Chinese Army teams.  We actually won quite often.  Rough game........


----------



## Roy Batty (Jan 17, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Actually I played rugby for my school and had trials for my county under 18 team. My position was no7  wing 3/4
I left school and joined a local team in the  city, great club house with a bar.
As I had an apprenticeship I had to gain work experience so my employer sent me up north to Newcastle away 2 weeks at a time, over here if you do not attend  training in the week you are not selected for the game on Saturday.
So reluctantly my rugby career ended, I wasn’t a bad no7. Other guys i knew went on to play in better teams as they themselves got better at it and matured into an adult.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 17, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Foxfyre posted in part: "Do take note though that we are of many different religious and political leanings in the Coffee Shop so we steer clear of theology and politics and such that can be controversial and just enjoy each other."

And it is that VERY policy which continues to bring me here. I like getting along better than discussing, arguing, or debating topics that are potentially contentious and can quickly decimate into a "ring of fire." The USMB Coffee Shop is an oasis for me within the confines of USMB.  It's like my relationship with friends of opposite and intense different belief systems in real life. We get along fine as long as we don't discuss those differences.  But we still value one another for those interests we do hold in common.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 17, 2020)

AquaAthena said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > it_is_the_light said:
> ...



But I have............


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 17, 2020)

AquaAthena said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > it_is_the_light said:
> ...



I agree. Some people that I disagree with most profoundly in some or even many ways are nevertheless beautiful one of a kind people that thrill me with their gifts.  Just this morning I saw a post I shared on Facebook because it kind of summed it all up:

In part it said:

. . .If you are someone who woke up this morning and sees people as who they voted for or where they go or don't go to church or how they like their eggs and not as the person you have always known them to be, then you are what is wrong with America. (Aside: or any other place on Earth.)

Let us judge people by what we observe of what they do, what they demand, what they expect, how they treat and respect others, and not by what they they think or believe.

I pray that I will never think less of any person who has different views than me, because some of the most beautiful, inspirational people I know will disagree with what I believe all day long, but at the end of the day they are still beautiful, inspirational people. Let's don't think less of people because some of their beliefs don't align with mine/yours/ours. We mustn't lose quality people in our lives because we choose intolerance and judgmentalism over love.​


----------



## it_is_the_light (Jan 17, 2020)

AquaAthena said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...




Love to ! - : )


----------



## it_is_the_light (Jan 17, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Much Love thank you FoxFyre - : D


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 17, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > it_is_the_light said:
> ...



I think we're going to get along just fine with you. So happy you found us.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 17, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



It's Gracie's fault... She invited him...


----------



## it_is_the_light (Jan 17, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


----------



## it_is_the_light (Jan 17, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > it_is_the_light said:
> ...


----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > it_is_the_light said:
> ...


I found him overe in the new members intro thread. Can we keep him?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 18, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Well it's really a lot to ask, but I can't say no.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 18, 2020)

Meanwhile...MrG took himself to the ER because he was concerned about some symptoms he is not comfy with. Feet swelling, legs swelling, hard to breathe when laying down. He claimed its because he has gained weight. I claimed its because he does nothing except lay in the bed and watch tv all day. Well....the hospital called and said they are concerned because they think its a heart issue and want to keep him and he doesn't want to stay but told them to call me to see what I think. Well duh. I ain't a doctor and said to keep his ass there and fix him. So...I guess he is going to spend the night at the hospital and he will call me tomorrow to say when I can come see what the heck is going on.

I'll holler when I know more.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 18, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Meanwhile...MrG took himself to the ER because he was concerned about some symptoms he is not comfy with. Feet swelling, legs swelling, hard to breathe when laying down. He claimed its because he has gained weight. I claimed its because he does nothing except lay in the bed and watch tv all day. Well....the hospital called and said they are concerned because they think its a heart issue and want to keep him and he doesn't want to stay but told them to call me to see what I think. Well duh. I ain't a doctor and said to keep his ass there and fix him. So...I guess he is going to spend the night at the hospital and he will call me tomorrow to say when I can come see what the heck is going on.
> 
> I'll holler when I know more.



Fingers crossed it's minor, Gracie.  You two have gone through enough of late.


----------



## it_is_the_light (Jan 18, 2020)

she'll be right , - : D


----------



## Roy Batty (Jan 18, 2020)

I must confess summat. I got off the bus at the first stop with a pub on the outskirts of Melbourne. It was a great pub, inside I remember it had most Scottish surnames on the walls inside “McCloud” “McNeil” “McTavish” etc etc clan names of every description.
The bus dropped me off and off it went into Melbourne in the distance.
So there I was early in the morning in a bar with only one bloke sat on a bar stool. We started talking, he was easy to chat to, he was unemployed and telling me everything about the state of the Oz car industry and why it was failing.
The dinner time crowd came in, I was introduced, as I was only 24  then the local talent totty checked me out.
As I was an oddity (Brit) I was introduced to everyone and everyone bought me a midi.
The dinner time crowd left and a bit later the afternoon crowd came in, of course I was shown off like a pet pony by my new mates, the midi’s were still being chucked down my neck, a great time had by all. A red headed barmaid felt sorry for me and gave me her full attention.
So! a barman asked “what time is youy bus Roy?”  I didn’t know, a guy was despatched to find out. By this time I was for a word “bolloxed” so they carried me out of the bar a leg and a wing style and stopped the bus and gently put me in a seat. Everyone in the bar came out to wave me off.
The trip back to the ship I can’t remember, but somehow I got back on the ship without the white caps (ship security) giving me grief.
My cabin mate told me I’d been in bed 3 days and the ship was still at sea. He told me I’d vomited up a lake of ale and was told he had to stay with me until I awoke. “It was a legendary beer fest I must admit”
So here is the rub!  I wonder to this day what was the name of that pub?

(there is a part to this tale I cannot tell, I was sick on the bus..... don’t ask)


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Oddball (Jan 18, 2020)

Saturday morning!

Been out of circulation for awhile, so I'll post a twofer.

Let the cartoons begin!


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 18, 2020)

I might start seeing funny signs when I drive to work, apparently.  

Georgia held a contest for better highway safety signs. The winners are hilarious - CNN

I drive near Atlanta every day.  Not quite where the picture in the article shows, but within 20 miles of it or so, I think.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 18, 2020)

Ok..only spoke to him briefly...seems he has a sleep apnea issue. So he was right...he's too damn fat, lol. Pretty sure he's going to hate wearing that mask, so...its exercise time. Hard for either of us to do with our rickety painful joints, but he can walk up and down the alley like I do, just to get some motion going. And lay off the cherry pies, eggos, hershey bars, hot chocolate drinks. Meanwhile, they are doing more tests to find out whats going on with his heart too, and he will call me later.

Thats all I know for now. He seemed in pretty good spirits, so....


----------



## Roy Batty (Jan 18, 2020)

Today i cut off my beard, I left 3/8” worth of stubble, it’s not that  warm yet, besides, I have 2 funerals to go to in the near future and I felt I needed to tidy myself up, I’ve been in winter mode for too long.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 18, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Ok..only spoke to him briefly...seems he has a sleep apnea issue. So he was right...he's too damn fat, lol. Pretty sure he's going to hate wearing that mask, so...its exercise time. Hard for either of us to do with our rickety painful joints, but he can walk up and down the alley like I do, just to get some motion going. And lay off the cherry pies, eggos, hershey bars, hot chocolate drinks. Meanwhile, they are doing more tests to find out whats going on with his heart too, and he will call me later.
> 
> Thats all I know for now. He seemed in pretty good spirits, so....



Hombre has had a CPAP for many years now and if he forgets to use it, he sleeps miserably. He doesn't mind it at all. They have perfected and developed systems now that don't require a mask but use apparatus that is more like using oxygen. Those who need them sleep better, feel better, and have much more energy.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 18, 2020)

This gets so close to home, it almost isn't funny. I would study for tests and think I had everything down pat, and they would throw me a question that just didn't compute in my not-so-mathematical brain:


----------



## Gracie (Jan 18, 2020)

Well, communication is not the best there at the hospital but I did finally get a bit of info. He is being kept another night and will be released tomorrow after all the tests are done. Swelling in legs and feet is down and he is on IVs of some kind to remove the excess fluids. Sleeping better too. they will put him on the cpap tonight and he will test it out. He seems in good spirits so he is being well taken care of. He called and said he is doing fine and will see me tomorrow sometime and I said good...to take it easy and get what needs done, done.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 18, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> This gets so close to home, it almost isn't funny. I would study for tests and think I had everything down pat, and they would throw me a question that just didn't compute in my not-so-mathematical brain:


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## beautress (Jan 18, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Meanwhile...MrG took himself to the ER because he was concerned about some symptoms he is not comfy with. Feet swelling, legs swelling, hard to breathe when laying down. He claimed its because he has gained weight. I claimed its because he does nothing except lay in the bed and watch tv all day. Well....the hospital called and said they are concerned because they think its a heart issue and want to keep him and he doesn't want to stay but told them to call me to see what I think. Well duh. I ain't a doctor and said to keep his ass there and fix him. So...I guess he is going to spend the night at the hospital and he will call me tomorrow to say when I can come see what the heck is going on.
> 
> I'll holler when I know more.


Prayers up, Gracie. Hope MrG's med team convinces him to do what it takes to get him well again.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2020)

He's stubborn..so I hope so too. Meanwhile...I'm over my brief vacation from him. He better be home tomorrow! He's gotta help me with this damn puzzle I'm putting together.


----------



## Roy Batty (Jan 19, 2020)

We are at Birmingham arena to see “Strictly come dancing Live UK tour” 
Apparently my wife bought the tickets months ago.
We are seeing Diana Ross here in July as well.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 19, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 301245




Sending a kiss because I can't give you 10 _Winner_ stars.    What a touching image you have found for us this fine day, Dajjal. I can't take my eyes off of it.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 19, 2020)

AquaAthena said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 301245





Roy Batty said:


> We are at Birmingham arena to see “Strictly come dancing Live UK tour”
> Apparently my wife bought the tickets months ago.
> We are seeing Diana Ross here in July as well.


Diana Ross is still performing? What a star she has been. What an inspirational life lesson she has been for so many. Bravo, Diana!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 19, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Meanwhile...MrG took himself to the ER because he was concerned about some symptoms he is not comfy with. Feet swelling, legs swelling, hard to breathe when laying down. He claimed its because he has gained weight. I claimed its because he does nothing except lay in the bed and watch tv all day. Well....the hospital called and said they are concerned because they think its a heart issue and want to keep him and he doesn't want to stay but told them to call me to see what I think. Well duh. I ain't a doctor and said to keep his ass there and fix him. So...I guess he is going to spend the night at the hospital and he will call me tomorrow to say when I can come see what the heck is going on.
> 
> I'll holler when I know more.



Love the avatar!!!    Adorable bunny butt!  

He made a good choice.  Sounds like it could be congestive heart failure.  Hoping for the best for Mr. G.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 19, 2020)

AquaAthena said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 301245
> ...



Super cute.  Looking at cute animals can lift anyone's spirits!


----------



## peach174 (Jan 19, 2020)

Hi everyone
Sorry about not posting for so long .
I have been so busy lately with everything going on.
Not enough hours in the day to get things done.

Mr. P saw the doc on Thursday.
He will have his open heart surgery on Jan. 29th at 1:30.

When I get home I will post about it in the evening.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2020)

Just spoke to MrG. They are not releasing him today and maybe not even tomorrow. They seem bound and determined to find out why his heart is not functioning properly and not pumping out the excess fluid that collected in his feet and legs. Those have gone down due to the IV he wears to disperse it, and he has lost 11 lbs, seems in good spirits, but they don't tell him much which means he can't tell me much either. So..another day of sitting here wondering wtf is going on.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 19, 2020)

peach174 said:


> Hi everyone
> Sorry about not posting for so long .
> I have been so busy lately with everything going on.
> Not enough hours in the day to get things done.
> ...



Good luck to Mr. P.  Hoping all the hubbies will recover quickly and completely.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 19, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Just spoke to MrG. They are not releasing him today and maybe not even tomorrow. They seem bound and determined to find out why his heart is not functioning properly and not pumping out the excess fluid that collected in his feet and legs. Those have gone down due to the IV he wears to disperse it, and he has lost 11 lbs, seems in good spirits, but they don't tell him much which means he can't tell me much either. So..another day of sitting here wondering wtf is going on.



That really sucks.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2020)

He's probably bummed that I have not gone down there to see him. But, when my dad had his heart attacks (7), I didn't go see him either. Hospitals make me nervous. Besides, MrG never really visited me when I was in there. We just aren't visiting sorta folks. But, I will call him later and remind him how neither of us do the hospital visit thing..just in case he forgot and is feeling abandoned.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 19, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Yeah, I remember them!  A red angels, which becoming devils for all domestic animals with a first snow of coming winter


----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2020)

Just talked to him again. He said docs say his heart is ok...but something is going on they don't like and are now focusing on his kidneys and liver. But, he is still in good spirits and says no...don't come down there. It will just be boring for me and he knows my reluctance to be in a hospital unless I'm dying myself, and to just stay home and we can chat on the phone. Meanwhile....he sounds really good. Said he gets no salt at all and only 1% milk which tasted like heaven cuz he is now off the sugars AND salt and plans to stay that way. he will speak to a dietician and get info on what he should eat, what to avoid. Said he can actually feel his feet now when the nurse was adjusting his blankets and it tickled his feet..which he hasnt felt in forever. So like I said..he seems quite happy being fussed over and getting answers.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 19, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> This gets so close to home, it almost isn't funny. I would study for tests and think I had everything down pat, and they would throw me a question that just didn't compute in my not-so-mathematical brain:



If Neuronet makes mistakes in any math tasks, we have to enlarge training set and a time of training. I think, the same would work with any human mind, lol


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 19, 2020)

AquaAthena said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I was thinking the same thing. She has to be in her 70's and most entertainers would have already  retired. But if she can still put on a show, good for her.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 19, 2020)

Hombre and I just finished lunch/supper and now I think I'll pop some popcorn to watch San Francisco and Green Bay.  Kansas City won their super bowl slot a little while ago and now we'll see who will join them.

It is National Popcorn Day.  And popcorn is hands down my favorite snack.


----------



## Roy Batty (Jan 19, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


I believe she is 75 and has been living with an Austrian nobility for 20 years or more.
This is just easy money for her, she can still whack out a good concert every other night I’m sure.
I’m a soul man...you cannot imagine the privelage I have for acquiring tickets with my wife to see her perform


----------



## it_is_the_light (Jan 19, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



Australian nobilty aye ? she must be Indigenous ..

just like everyone BORN on this Planet ..

King Me !


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 19, 2020)

Montrovant said:


>



 ...  ...

... 

 .... 
.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 19, 2020)

Meh, the Patriots aren't playing, so I'm not interested in who wins the SB this year.  I will still watch though.


----------



## Roy Batty (Jan 20, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Austrian.... you mis-read it.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 20, 2020)

First daffodils of the season.








Beautress; was it you telling us about the benefits of eating celery?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 20, 2020)

Mindful said:


> First daffodils of the season.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are perfect looking!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 20, 2020)

SFC Ollie said:


> Been taking doxycycline for the past 6 days for a Bacterial infection in the lungs. For all I know it's Pneumonia. Anyway it's not been any better so the Doc switched me to something called Levofloxacin. Reading the printout that comes with this stuff is like reading a horror movie and you're the star.Three pages of warnings come with this stuff.... And things like tearing tendons and nerve problems which could be permanent.... I think me and Doc need to talk!!!!!!



I see these commercials on TV that promise relief from insomnia to erectile disfunction and everything in between.  Then I listen to the possible side affects.  No thanks, I'd rather die of heart burn.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 20, 2020)

Mindful said:


> First daffodils of the season.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We won't see our first daffodils of the season for another three months!


----------



## Mindful (Jan 20, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > First daffodils of the season.
> ...



Ours were flown in from the Scilly Isles, UK.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 20, 2020)

Gracie said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> > Many Blessings and Gday from Australia,
> ...





Gracie said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> > Many Blessings and Gday from Australia,
> ...





Gracie said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> > Many Blessings and Gday from Australia,
> ...


Gracie, is that a bunnie butt in your avatar!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 20, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > ...... I miss the days when I could eat one heck of a lot more food at one sitting.
> ...


You are still a whippersnapper compared to a lot of us.  Enjoy your pie...while you can!!!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 20, 2020)

Sbiker said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > ...... I miss the days when I could eat one heck of a lot more food at one sitting.
> ...


Welcome to middle age.  Middle refers to your physique, by-the-way.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 20, 2020)

Yes. I thought it quite cute, lol. 

Meanwhile....MrG just called. Said they will not release him today either. Still trying to find out why his body is retaining water. His heartbeat went down to 40 beats last n ight...they were not happy about that. He didn't know..he was asleep. He said they came in and woke him up because their little gadget attached to him started beeping at the low rythyms. So...they are still doing tests, and know now that his heart is involved in some way. he has lost 14 lbs since he got there...all of it fluids in his chest, legs and feet. Its gone way down now and his feet are almost normal..but now the heart is stuttering. Sigh. No answers, but at least he is where he can be taken care of if something worse happens.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 20, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > it_is_the_light said:
> ...


Given recent circumstances, I think y'all would welcome rain.  I know when we get those monster fires here in Alaska we can hardly wait for rain to come.   I certainly hope the fires die down.  What a mess you all are having.  But if you want lower temperatures, I'd gladly send the -17C we had last night your way.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 20, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Yes. I thought it quite cute, lol.
> 
> Meanwhile....MrG just called. Said they will not release him today either. Still trying to find out why his body is retaining water. His heartbeat went down to 40 beats last n ight...they were not happy about that. He didn't know..he was asleep. He said they came in and woke him up because their little gadget attached to him started beeping at the low rythyms. So...they are still doing tests, and know now that his heart is involved in some way. he has lost 14 lbs since he got there...all of it fluids in his chest, legs and feet. Its gone way down now and his feet are almost normal..but now the heart is stuttering. Sigh. No answers, but at least he is where he can be taken care of if something worse happens.



  Hopeful that they are taking great care of him.  He might need to have a pacemaker or something.  I'm so sorry.  You must be worried sick.  Make sure that you are taking care of yourself too, Gracie.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 20, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Meanwhile...MrG took himself to the ER because he was concerned about some symptoms he is not comfy with. Feet swelling, legs swelling, hard to breathe when laying down. He claimed its because he has gained weight. I claimed its because he does nothing except lay in the bed and watch tv all day. Well....the hospital called and said they are concerned because they think its a heart issue and want to keep him and he doesn't want to stay but told them to call me to see what I think. Well duh. I ain't a doctor and said to keep his ass there and fix him. So...I guess he is going to spend the night at the hospital and he will call me tomorrow to say when I can come see what the heck is going on.
> 
> I'll holler when I know more.





Gracie said:


> Meanwhile...MrG took himself to the ER because he was concerned about some symptoms he is not comfy with. Feet swelling, legs swelling, hard to breathe when laying down. He claimed its because he has gained weight. I claimed its because he does nothing except lay in the bed and watch tv all day. Well....the hospital called and said they are concerned because they think its a heart issue and want to keep him and he doesn't want to stay but told them to call me to see what I think. Well duh. I ain't a doctor and said to keep his ass there and fix him. So...I guess he is going to spend the night at the hospital and he will call me tomorrow to say when I can come see what the heck is going on.
> 
> I'll holler when I know more.


I though of heart failure after the first line.  I surely hope that all outcomes are for the best, Gracie.  Love ya, Sister.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 20, 2020)

peach174 said:


> Hi everyone
> Sorry about not posting for so long .
> I have been so busy lately with everything going on.
> Not enough hours in the day to get things done.
> ...


Good luck to MrP.  And all the best of outcomes for you, Peach!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 20, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Meh, the Patriots aren't playing, so I'm not interested in who wins the SB this year.  I will still watch though.


The commercials might still be good.  I usually watch those later on line, though.
Here's my all time favorite:
doritos super bowl commercial with goat - Bing video


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 20, 2020)

Good news!  (I know, that's a new angle from me.)  My oldest granddaughter was accepted to her first choice university and she received a nice scholarship, too!.  Good grades and hard work do pay and we hope she realizes that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 20, 2020)

Montrovant said:


>



But dang its almost all running game. And Garoppollo was my No. 1 quarterback on my fantasy team this year. The other was Houston's quarterback.  Houston made it to the semi-finals and Garoppollo will be in the Super Bowl and I finished 4th in the league because a running game makes your quarterback much less productive.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 20, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Good news!  (I know, that's a new angle from me.)  My oldest granddaughter was accepted to her first choice university and she received a nice scholarship, too!.  Good grades and hard work do pay and we hope she realizes that.



Same with our daughter. And she went on to get her masters and PhD from her next first choice college at pretty much no expense because of her scholastic achievements. Those grades and the courses you take do make a difference.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 20, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile...MrG took himself to the ER because he was concerned about some symptoms he is not comfy with. Feet swelling, legs swelling, hard to breathe when laying down. He claimed its because he has gained weight. I claimed its because he does nothing except lay in the bed and watch tv all day. Well....the hospital called and said they are concerned because they think its a heart issue and want to keep him and he doesn't want to stay but told them to call me to see what I think. Well duh. I ain't a doctor and said to keep his ass there and fix him. So...I guess he is going to spend the night at the hospital and he will call me tomorrow to say when I can come see what the heck is going on.
> ...



So yeah, get checked out if you have swelling in feet and legs. But I have swelling to the point my doc says use compression socks, but my heart has been ultra sounded, CT scanned, and stress tested and it's fine. So such swelling does not always or even usually indicate heart issues. Nevertheless, those who have the symptoms should get checked out.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 20, 2020)

Mindful said:


> First daffodils of the season.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Daffodils already?  We are at a lower latitude than you unless you are in southern Spain but we don't start getting crocuses until mid to late February and the first daffodils a couple of weeks after that.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 20, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > it_is_the_light said:
> ...



Aw!  Bunny butts are adorable, aren't they?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 20, 2020)

Already? I live in the southwest but in a very southern


ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Well he made me go back and check Gracie's avatar. And yeah, that's a bunny butt.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 20, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Already? I live in the southwest but in a very southern
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> ...


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 20, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Why on earth would you use Garoppollo over Watson?    The 49ers didn't have much in the way of receivers to start the year.  Even with Emmanual Sanders, they are a run-first team.  Houston, on the other hand, mostly lived or died by the play of Watson.

Only throwing 8 times in the Championship game was crazy, but when the running game keeps working, why throw it?


----------



## beautress (Jan 20, 2020)

Got another quilt topper for the bees worked to a point. The images were my inspiration, and are much prettier than mine, which I unwittingly picked some indigo material from the solids stash, and am slightly color blind in the dusky hours of the late evening. The second one is far and away a good quilt due to the attention to the outside border. I haven't exactly figured out what I'm going to do with the border, because it's already late in the month, and I spent the first two weeks working on a friend's church bazaar at a very tiny church outside of town. Nobody at her church sews, so I made them some potholders and some mug mats. The potholders took a day apiece and the mugmats took 2 days to make 4 of them. I ripped about the same amount of time as I spent sewing. The poholders were 1" postage stamps (8x8=64 pieces) and so were the mug mats, lol. I can still quilt small items, it's the big heavy quilts I don't do any more due to back issues they cause.

The little quilt, I really was unhappy not to be able to find anything close that like the pretty blue in the quilt. It's just joyful and has a luminescent quality due to the light and dark reflection areas of the material. It's just a special fabric the quilter who made the two quilts below must've saved or just lucked onto a one-of-a-kind beautiful fabric when she was making her master work. When I look at the completed center, it hits home the maker of the inspiration quilt also hit a homer in color placement. I thought prints would be fun where she used solid colors, but nope! She's a genius at color arrangements and her quilt is truly magnificent to me. I found it nameless, on the internet at bing search engine by placing in the browser box "beautiful quilts" probably a few weeks back, and just now got around to dissecting the quilt and doing what I could to make a quilt for a small child with. O finished the striped easy quilt with some knockout hot-off-the-press prints I picked up at Fabric Carousel in the past 2 weeks. It rocks. The dark squares and 3-stripe quilt? Not so rocks. 
​


----------



## beautress (Jan 20, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 301245


Cute city, Dajjal!


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 20, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



I hope, it's not late to return physique condition  But it wouldnt' be so easy..


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 20, 2020)

Hey, do any of you remember SarahG?  The last thing I heard from her, she had said she had breast cancer and was going through chemo and radiation.  She was a leftist, and her and I didn't always see eye to eye, but I wish her nothing but the best.  I was just wondering if anyone knows anything about her situation.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 20, 2020)

Havent seen her in a very long while. I wondered about her too.

Meanwhile....I went down to the hospital to get some answers and when I arrived..the doc was there. So, we had a nice chat. He has no clue why his body is retaining fluids. His heart did drop down when he slept and that is a mystery too. Still waiting on results from kidney and liver testings AND, his lungs are pretty much shot from all those years of smoking. Meanwhile, he said they did all they can do (although it doesn't seem like much since they are still clueless as to WHY) and said outpatient procedures can take over when he is released..which might be tomorrow. Maybe. They aren't sure. 

He did say NO SALT. And not alot of fluids. I said he doesn't drink soda or beer or tea or coffee but he drinks the hell out of milk. He said thats a fluid and to knock it down to two glasses a day, 1% milk. Um. Ok.

Meanwhile..I googled and read up on causes of fluid retention. Could be some of hs meds he is taking. Could be related to his heart. Could be kidneys. Could be this, that, pick a topic..could be the cause. Oy.

So..DrGracie and associates Drs Google, Stanford, Mayo, WebMd and CShoppers are now on call to figure it all out via process of illimination I guess.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 20, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Hey, do any of you remember SarahG?  The last thing I heard from her, she had said she had breast cancer and was going through chemo and radiation.  She was a leftist, and her and I didn't always see eye to eye, but I wish her nothing but the best.  I was just wondering if anyone knows anything about her situation.


Did you hear about Tiny Dancer? She passed away. That really bummed me out. DarkFury died too. I think from his throat cancer.


----------



## beautress (Jan 20, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Yes. I thought it quite cute, lol.
> 
> Meanwhile....MrG just called. Said they will not release him today either. Still trying to find out why his body is retaining water. His heartbeat went down to 40 beats last n ight...they were not happy about that. He didn't know..he was asleep. He said they came in and woke him up because their little gadget attached to him started beeping at the low rythyms. So...they are still doing tests, and know now that his heart is involved in some way. he has lost 14 lbs since he got there...all of it fluids in his chest, legs and feet. Its gone way down now and his feet are almost normal..but now the heart is stuttering. Sigh. No answers, but at least he is where he can be taken care of if something worse happens.


Prayers up for your man, dear Gracie.


----------



## beautress (Jan 20, 2020)

peach174 said:


> Hi everyone
> Sorry about not posting for so long .
> I have been so busy lately with everything going on.
> Not enough hours in the day to get things done.
> ...


Prayers up, Peach. I hope he comes through with a new lease on life.
And while I'm at it,  to everyone. I was headed out the driveway to go to karaoke, when my feet started cramping really, really bad before I got to the gate, so I had to reverse and come home. I was just gonna listen because my little case of asthma makes it hard to breathe deeply enough to hit the high notes. Guess I'll go back upstairs and try to plan a border around that quilt So far, it's about 40x60", so this will be bigger than most crib quilts, but hopefully it will keep someone warm in winter and his mommy's picnic table covered in the summers.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 20, 2020)

I need to learn how to knit. Or something. But if I can't hold a brush..how will I hold knitting needles? Such a delimma.


----------



## beautress (Jan 20, 2020)

Gracie said:


> I need to learn how to knit. Or something. But if I can't hold a brush..how will I hold knitting needles? Such a delimma.


Gracie, what happened, do you have arthritis or carpal-tunnel?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 20, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Most times I put Watson in, Garoppolo outscored him 20 to 30 pts. Most times I put Garoppolo in, Watson outscored him 20 to 30 pts. Result?  Many weeks my team had the strongest power rating in the league, but I still finished fourth. Fantasy football hates me!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 20, 2020)

beautress said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I need to learn how to knit. Or something. But if I can't hold a brush..how will I hold knitting needles? Such a delimma.
> ...


Both. The RA is running rampant. Both wrists, both thumbs, both ankles, both feet/toes, both hips.


----------



## beautress (Jan 20, 2020)

Gracie said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Oh, Gracie, my sister had that stuff after she kicked the cancer out. She forgot to work on her diet, which is a full time job if you have any autoimmune disease. And some do not respond to it or are allergic to something. Usually if you follow a dietary path, you will notice if you read widely that some wellness takes a couple of weeks of no-fail pursuit in which little progress is seen. Some therapies don't kick in for two months. It takes a lot of patience, but avoiding bad foods and getting used to food you may have avoided since childhood is not easy, particularly when it takes longer to see results in half the nutritional ones. Oftimes people do not realize it took a lifetime of ignoring healthful eating to get one where they don't want to be healthwise, and it's particularly hard on older Americans who've lived off junk food their entire working life when they can't move fast anymore without falling and calories are reduced with a net weight gain anyhow due to slowdown of metabolism due to medicinal or internal noncooperation with a failure to exercise.

If you ever do get full range motion back in your fingers and arms due to doing the right amount of arm circles and claw-making exercises, keep in mind there are creams out there to help tighten the skin when you experience "cellulose loss." I'm having a lot more problems since I let my gym membership lapse due to pneumonia last year and asthma this. At least I was getting up and going, even if I could only use the walking or cycling machine for 10 minutes, it was all good later on. If you have asthma, however, people think you have the creeping mange or something, and don't know it's inner issue causing the cough reflex and other unmentionables. So hopefully, my doctor will be finding out what's going on with my little problems as I visit tomorrow for another blood draw. She found out something else that she might be able to prevent but didn't say what it was in case it was just a read caused by something I ate. I need to get a hatband, and a little wire protruding up and forward to attach reminder notes to that would be in a place where I couldn't possibly miss remembering it. Written reminder notes would be bounce, bounce, bouncing in front of my dumb little eyes. 

Last md visit, I forgot to do what she told me to do about coming back and getting my lung pictures to make sure they were clear. Doh. That tends to extend your time spent wishing you felt better by 100%. Maybe tomorrow I will have done everything right, except I lost about 60 pills off my work area, and I've looked everywhere except the right one. It took me a week to find my new glasses after I missed them for looking where I put them in my purse, where they hid behind notebooks for a week, when I dumped the purse to clean it out. There they were! lol Old age is not for sissies like me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 20, 2020)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



No the older we get the more difficult it gets to regain good physical condition. But it's always worth the effort. I'm probably older than everybody here but I'm still kicking and am a ornery 30 year old trapped in an old woman's body.   But my 93-year-old aunt is still going strong, drives, does her own grocery shopping and gets herself to the hair dresser and manicurist. She avoids heavy traffic or driving complicated routes in the city these days--I do that for her--but otherwise she looks to be in her 60's or maybe early 70's.

Age isn't quite just a number. It still does factor into things. But we sure don't have to get old ahead of our time. You younger folks do pay attention to your diet and keep stuff you know is bad for you as an occasional thing. And do some physical exercise to give your lungs and muscles and circulatory system a work out and keep healthy. I promise you'll never regret it.

Mama Fox stepping off her soapbox now. (But still a rather stern look on her face.)


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 20, 2020)

Gracie said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



If you haven't tried it Gracie doing the Budwig diet might help. And it won't hurt you. If you don't see any relief within 2 weeks or so, then you'll know it doesn't work for you. But I have a friend and family member who both got amazing relief from debilitating RA once they went on the auto immune regime. Many feel better after just a few days.

Alleviate Arthritis By Following The Budwig Diet -

Dr. Johanna Budwig was a strict vegetarian and does not include animal protein--except for the cottage cheese necessary to make the quark--in her protocol, but her time was before all the modern improvements in many foods too. So while I think elimination of sugar and all other processed foods is probably necessary for the best results, I do think grass fed beef, free range chicken, and such, no hormones please, in moderation won't screw up the diet.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 20, 2020)

Gracie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, do any of you remember SarahG?  The last thing I heard from her, she had said she had breast cancer and was going through chemo and radiation.  She was a leftist, and her and I didn't always see eye to eye, but I wish her nothing but the best.  I was just wondering if anyone knows anything about her situation.
> ...



Prayers up for them and their families. I considered both friends here.


----------



## beautress (Jan 20, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


Thank you for the link, Foxfyre. I've been doing as much of that kind of stuff I can remember for my case of autoimmune issues, and so far, most days I only have problems with joints if I miss the turmeric-ginger-garlic-and-cinnamon tablets. They have no after-effects in me, but they make the RA symptoms I was having way back cool off, and the cinnamon helps fight back if I forget and overdose (have any at all) on white bread or sugar. I haven't had a loaf of bread in my house for over 2 months nor chips for 4 months. I will not give up real maple syrup because it fights dementia if you are not diabetic. Getting rid of empty calories is good, and eating 100-calorie packs of almonds or walnuts are good to ward off autoimmune/protein related problems. I'm also upping my supplements to include 500 mg of vitamin C to support the immune fight that asthma seems to be in cold weather.

I still like to nibble on a little piece of chicken twice a week, though, and you need the iron in red meat to keep from getting too anemic, so I eat one and only one taco at a good restaurant about once a week. They put about 2 ounces of lean ground beef, and they do not put capsicum (nightshade) peppers on the taco. If they do bother you, you could always use white, or black pepper from tropical trees that are not a nightshade sources. haven't had a steak in a year. I'm reading rave reviews about pepper, but I've never liked it, but am starting to enjoy using a lot of black pepper, and a whole lot. For some reason, it doesn't seem to be as hot as it was when I was younger.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 20, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Hey, do any of you remember SarahG?  The last thing I heard from her, she had said she had breast cancer and was going through chemo and radiation.  She was a leftist, and her and I didn't always see eye to eye, but I wish her nothing but the best.  I was just wondering if anyone knows anything about her situation.



SarahG, I was told, was miffed at something I and a couple of others had posted thinking we meant her. Which she was in nobody's mind at the time. She had been a regular in the Coffee Shop but hasn't been around for years now. I miss her. And wish there was some way to reassure her that we were not laughing at or saying anything bad about her or anybody else for that matter.

It is so easy to take things wrong without benefit of context, body language, facial expression, tone of voice, etc. or without clarification of where a person is coming from. Most of us do pretty well to get clarification here though, and there is almost always clarification available.

But if I ever say anything that rubs any of you the wrong way, confront me with it. I'll either explain or apologize, whichever is appropriate. I think most of us would want that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 20, 2020)

peach174 said:


> Hi everyone
> Sorry about not posting for so long .
> I have been so busy lately with everything going on.
> Not enough hours in the day to get things done.
> ...



Oh my Peach. I have thought about you and Mr. P so many times over the last few weeks and am so relieved you're both still okay for now. I know the surgery is a concern to you both, but I just feel like it is going to be okay. You've come through so much. No reason to stop plugging away at it now.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 20, 2020)

beautress said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Maple syrup is considered a no-no on the strict Budwig Protocol, but pure maple syrup is technically not processed. I don't know how much of a health inhibitor the de-foamer they use to cut the foam in the boiling down process but some don't even use that and I doubt it's a problem. But Maple syrup, while head and shoulders more nutritious than refined table sugar, is still sucrose and should be used sparingly as the body doesn't need it. I use mostly raw unrefined honey to calm my very active sweet tooth.   And when I can get (and afford) regional honey, that also helps with allergies and probably asthma. And I sweeten my coffee and tea with pure Stevia. Expensive but it only takes a few drops to sweeten a mug of liquid.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 20, 2020)

double post


----------



## Gracie (Jan 20, 2020)

I gotta admit that I am like a 3 year old in an operating room being told to do heart surgery. I have no clue what to do, plus I ha ve so many probs with my own body, I'm not sure what to do first or where to start in eating healthier. Reading labels is just as scarey because you hafta add the mgs of whatever you plan to use, in whatever meal you are preparing. From what I read, one is only supposed to have ONE TEASPOON of salt per day. One teaspoon. Like..really? Then again, most foods already hve salt in it. So that is more figuring and deducting and adding and to be honest..I don't know if I have the patience to even start. I need a dietician to tell me exactly what foods I can eat and what MrG can eat after I tell them what I CAN'T eat. Like peppermint, cinnamon, bananas, ginger, some yogurts, which give me major heartburn.  I take Nexum of eat alot of Tums if I do eat any of those things (I love nanners but..they don't like me). I also used to use alot of italian dressing when cooking chicken. I saute the chicken in it, but now? No. Sodium in it. Everything has sodium in it. Which means fresh veggies..which I loathe...fruit, which is ok I guess but no sugar rush there....and other stuff we are not supposed to eat any more after 70 years of eating the wrong stuff and not liking change.

I bought some flax seed on amazon but I think its supposed to be ground...and how does one grind it? And what am I supposed to do with it once its ground? Never used it before except as eye pillow stuffing back when eye pillows were all the rage. 

Anyway..I'm like a deer in headlights here. So..I plan to eat what I have always eaten..but Mrs Dash now instead of salt. Same with MrG. No frying food...baking instead. No skin on chicken. No unnecessary sugars, except I do like to munch on a teaspoon on raw cookie dough from pillsbury slice and bake choc chip cookies, lol. Usually now, when I want something sweet, I suck on a jaw breaker. I get my sugar and its not very big. Candy bars, I am not really a fan of. But I love cake, brownies, ice cream. MrG loves his cherry pies but no more of those for him. So now its a learning thing..and whether we will be able to follow thru and understand what we are supposed to eat, how to cook it, and what to avoid...that remains to be seen.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 20, 2020)

I have noticed that when I am stuffed up (constipated), I get horrible joint flareups. So if I eat lightly...that should not be a problem.

But I should be a skinny minnie from what I DO eat.

Breakfast:
1 over medium egg or poached egg.
1 very small potato for hashbrowns.
1 slice oscar meyer center cut bacon.
1 cup decaf coffee with lots of sugar, lol.

No Lunch except a jawbreaker.

Dinner:
Fried tilapia
1 cup white rice with salt and garlic and a smidge of butter.

Thats it. Thats what I eat and I am over weight!!
I do walk up the alley and back down again every night. My hips won't let me go any further. Once upon a time, I would walk blocks with the dogs. But the dogs are gone and I am decrepit now. Life sucks. lol


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 20, 2020)

Gracie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, do any of you remember SarahG?  The last thing I heard from her, she had said she had breast cancer and was going through chemo and radiation.  She was a leftist, and her and I didn't always see eye to eye, but I wish her nothing but the best.  I was just wondering if anyone knows anything about her situation.
> ...



That is so sad.  She was really a firecracker.    I didn't read too much from DarkFury, but still sad.  Cancer is a terrible thing.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 21, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Okay, come on .. let me give you a hug Mama Fox...

looOooved .. that post .. I don't think of it as "soapbox" .. I think of it as wise advice over the kitchen table.. 
.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 21, 2020)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



Thanks Lumpy. We never know how long we're going to live, but we might as well enjoy all of it.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 21, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Hey, do any of you remember SarahG?  The last thing I heard from her, she had said she had breast cancer and was going through chemo and radiation.  She was a leftist, and her and I didn't always see eye to eye, but I wish her nothing but the best.  I was just wondering if anyone knows anything about her situation.


I remember her, not her politics.  But I don't recall seeing her post recently.  I sure hope things are going well for her.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 21, 2020)

Gracie said:


> I need to learn how to knit. Or something. But if I can't hold a brush..how will I hold knitting needles? Such a delimma.


You might try crochet.  Only one needle needed and very versatile.  I taught myself to knit years ago but never caught on to crochet.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 21, 2020)

Awww,shit!  Here we go again...Partner's trying to apply for his unemployment, can't figure out how to operate the internet.  So he starts calling me names, "stupid", "idiot", etc.  He's right, or course, because I put up with his slack-jawed, slurry curses and abuse.  I told him he has to learn to do these things himself and he calls me stupid.  
I think I'll go outside and freeze my nads a bit, it's more pleasant than being abused.  I am rather interested in these bs Senate proceedings.  Interesting how this is working out.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 21, 2020)

well....just heard from MrG. He will not be released any time soon because they STILL can't figure out what is wrong with him. Kidneys look ok..liver looks ok...lungs are not too good, heart SEEMS ok except when he sleeps. When he sleeps...it drops to dangerous levels. Last night, it dropped to 30 beats. Not good. And they don't know why. So...I'm glad they are keeping him because if they release him and he comes home..he will die in his damn sleep.

He is not in good spirits. He said he is tired because he can't sleep and when he does, his heart tries to stop. I told him to ask about a damn pace maker. Something to keep it ticking.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 21, 2020)

Gracie said:


> well....just heard from MrG. He will not be released any time soon because they STILL can't figure out what is wrong with him. Kidneys look ok..liver looks ok...lungs are not too good, heart SEEMS ok except when he sleeps. When he sleeps...it drops to dangerous levels. Last night, it dropped to 30 beats. Not good. And they don't know why. So...I'm glad they are keeping him because if they release him and he comes home..he will die in his damn sleep.
> 
> He is not in good spirits. He said he is tired because he can't sleep and when he does, his heart tries to stop. I told him to ask about a damn pace maker. Something to keep it ticking.


I hope they find out what is causing MrG's problems and they can get him fixed up and home again soon, Gracie.
In the meantime, perhaps you can relish your quiet time?


----------



## beautress (Jan 21, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


It's pure maple from trees, and a teaspoon of it now and then eaten with a meal doesn't raise my blood sugar much. I haven't had any deserts since Thanksgiving, so a teaspoon of tree syrup occasionally is probably not a threat. Dementia is a threat, and its issues destroy the mind of the person who succumbs to it. It's unfair to the person under its spell.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 21, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Awww,shit!  Here we go again...Partner's trying to apply for his unemployment, can't figure out how to operate the internet.  So he starts calling me names, "stupid", "idiot", etc.  He's right, or course, because I put up with his slack-jawed, slurry curses and abuse.  I told him he has to learn to do these things himself and he calls me stupid.
> I think I'll go outside and freeze my nads a bit, it's more pleasant than being abused.  I am rather interested in these bs Senate proceedings.  Interesting how this is working out.


I thought he went back to his place? You really need to get out of that situation before he kills you. My brother in law had a stroke and tried to strangle me. Only reason he didn't is because I ran faster than his scrawny ass. Normally, he was a nice guy. Now? KooKoo and dangerous. His "thang" is to strangle..which he has done to his wife if anything ticks him off. He reaches those long skinny arms out and grabs the neck and squeezes. Fucker.
But..his brain is fried in parts, so it really isn't his fault, but it isn't anyone elses fault either and they don't need to be in danger like that. This includes you. Get his ass gone, pronto if you can, hon.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 21, 2020)

Meanwhile, I have ordered two books from amazon for heart healthy recipes and foods he can eat once they do release him. I still feel like a deer in headlights, though.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 21, 2020)

Gracie said:


> I gotta admit that I am like a 3 year old in an operating room being told to do heart surgery. I have no clue what to do, plus I ha ve so many probs with my own body, I'm not sure what to do first or where to start in eating healthier. Reading labels is just as scarey because you hafta add the mgs of whatever you plan to use, in whatever meal you are preparing. From what I read, one is only supposed to have ONE TEASPOON of salt per day. One teaspoon. Like..really? Then again, most foods already hve salt in it. So that is more figuring and deducting and adding and to be honest..I don't know if I have the patience to even start. I need a dietician to tell me exactly what foods I can eat and what MrG can eat after I tell them what I CAN'T eat. Like peppermint, cinnamon, bananas, ginger, some yogurts, which give me major heartburn.  I take Nexum of eat alot of Tums if I do eat any of those things (I love nanners but..they don't like me). I also used to use alot of italian dressing when cooking chicken. I saute the chicken in it, but now? No. Sodium in it. Everything has sodium in it. Which means fresh veggies..which I loathe...fruit, which is ok I guess but no sugar rush there....and other stuff we are not supposed to eat any more after 70 years of eating the wrong stuff and not liking change.
> 
> I bought some flax seed on amazon but I think its supposed to be ground...and how does one grind it? And what am I supposed to do with it once its ground? Never used it before except as eye pillow stuffing back when eye pillows were all the rage.
> 
> Anyway..I'm like a deer in headlights here. So..I plan to eat what I have always eaten..but Mrs Dash now instead of salt. Same with MrG. No frying food...baking instead. No skin on chicken. No unnecessary sugars, except I do like to munch on a teaspoon on raw cookie dough from pillsbury slice and bake choc chip cookies, lol. Usually now, when I want something sweet, I suck on a jaw breaker. I get my sugar and its not very big. Candy bars, I am not really a fan of. But I love cake, brownies, ice cream. MrG loves his cherry pies but no more of those for him. So now its a learning thing..and whether we will be able to follow thru and understand what we are supposed to eat, how to cook it, and what to avoid...that remains to be seen.



Really it's not that complicated, though it is very hard to change eating habits. Just get rid of, and don't use any type of premade anything. You can google recipes for seasoning mixes (taco, spaghetti, etc) and add together the different herbs and leave out anything calling for salt. If it says garlic salt, use garlic powder or granulated garlic instead. If it calls for celery salt, use some fresh celery leaves finely chopped instead. Use lots of fresh veggies for flavor and vitamins. Fresh garlic, onions, celery and peppers can flavor just about anything. 

Here is a link to different homemade seasoning mixes.... Homemade Spice Blend Recipes

I have found a great spaghetti/marinara sauce that is great, everyone here likes it, it's universal for Italian recipes and is so simple......tomato sauce, chopped onion, minced garlic and basil and simmer for an hour. THAT'S IT! 

The one thing I do disagree with is animal fats, (butter, chicken skin, etc) our bodies do need it to some degree. If nothing else use unsalted butter and olive oil. 

Make a salad for supper. You can buy those salad mixes that have different types of lettuce, spinach, etc then add a chopped tomato, cucumber, radishes,  boiled eggs, fresh sliced mushrooms or whatever you like (remember those salad bars years ago, with all the different toppings?) Then you can saute' some pieces of chicken in a little EVOO till done and add that. Dressing??? Meh, add some fruit instead. Chopped apples, orange sections or canned oranges, berries????? Maybe even grate a bit of cheese over it. No dressing needed. Or skip the chicken and add some shrimp or crab or tuna, then drizzle some lemon juice over it. 

Like pot pies?? Cut some meat into bite sized chunks and cook until done. Add some chopped onion & minced garlic, cook till soft. Add some potatoes, peas, carrots or???? and cook till almost done. Mix all together in a casserole or pie dish. Then make a gravy...….heat a couple tablespoons of butter or oil in a pan, add enough flour to make a thick roux, then add a can of salt free broth and whisk together until hot, bubbly and smooth...pour that over the meat & veggies in the dish and stir to mix. Then top with a pie crust (cut some vent holes) and bake till golden brown and all is hot. 

You can also make your own broth and freeze it. Just save up odd chicken pieces and leftover bones, add some onion, garlic, celery ribs with leaves, maybe a little carrot for color, a couple of bay leaves, and a splash of Apple Cider Vinegar. Cover it all with plenty of water in a big pot, bring it almost to a boil, then turn down the heat & simmer. Start this first thing in the morning and by supper time, you can use it. Just remember, the longer it simmers the more flavor it will have.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 21, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I need to learn how to knit. Or something. But if I can't hold a brush..how will I hold knitting needles? Such a delimma.
> ...



I can crochet a little bit but have never learned to get comfortable with the crochet hook. I think knitting needles might be more practical for me, but I don't have a clue how to use them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 21, 2020)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
Seagal and Mr. Seagal.
Kat for wellness
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Ringel and Ms Ringel - comfort, wellness, solutions for both.
Jackson for wellness.
SFC Ollie's son-in-law - comfort, wellness, solutions.
Mindful and healing for her shoulder.
Beautress for wellness
Gracie for wellness, good solutions, and a conquering spirit.
Extra prayers/positive vibes for gallantwarrior dealing with his own health issues as well as a terribly difficult situation with Rod and stresses of caring for the animals.
Peach's Mr. P for wellness and successful surgery (Jan 29) and comfort/peace for Peach.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we leave a light on so that those who have been away can find their way back, and we rejoice when they do.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 22, 2020)

Well, my Uncle Jimmy passed away last night at the hospital.    Now the only one left on my father's side of the family is my Aunt Sandy.  Both of my grandparents, my uncle and my father all have passed on.  Life can be very hard and very depressing.  

Let me tell you that I am not a religious person and would probably consider myself agnostic because of all the doubts I carry around with me, but I REALLY hope there is a Heaven and that my family is together up there and happy.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 22, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Well, my Uncle Jimmy passed away last night at the hospital.    Now the only one left on my father's side of the family is my Aunt Sandy.  Both of my grandparents, my uncle and my father all have passed on.  Life can be very hard and very depressing.
> 
> Let me tell you that I am not a religious person and would probably consider myself agnostic because of all the doubts I carry around with me, but I REALLY hope there is a Heaven and that my family is together up there and happy.



So sorry for your loss ChrisL. And yes it is hard to see them go. My Aunt Betty, age 93, is the only one left of her generation except for one first cousin who lives in Texas. I don't think anybody is left of Hombre's parents' generation and we have lost several in our own generation. And I don't think I'll violate the 'no religious fussing' rule for the Coffee Shop when I say that I think your concept of heaven is safe to believe in and is spot on.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 22, 2020)

Montrovant said:


>



I saw on the news before I got up this morning that Florida is so cold the geckos are falling out of the trees. They aren't dead, just dormant.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 22, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Well, my Uncle Jimmy passed away last night at the hospital.    Now the only one left on my father's side of the family is my Aunt Sandy.  Both of my grandparents, my uncle and my father all have passed on.  Life can be very hard and very depressing.
> ...



Sorry, I didn't realize that was a rule.  I have just been doing some deep thinking, not meant to offend anyone of course.  

Thanks for your condolences, and know that I am sorry for losses you have suffered as well.  

IMO, you are still the nicest and most polite person here at USMB.


----------



## Roy Batty (Jan 22, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I need to learn how to knit. Or something. But if I can't hold a brush..how will I hold knitting needles? Such a delimma.
> ...



My mother was a prolific knitter, her speciality as Aaron wool,Mum,  dad, my brother and I, we all had sweaters, zip up jumpers, cardigans, you name it we had one. 
As long as she had wool she’d be sat by the fire with either her shelter collies on her lap or at her feet knitting. 
She did crotchet too.


----------



## Roy Batty (Jan 22, 2020)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Awww,shit!  Here we go again...Partner's trying to apply for his unemployment, can't figure out how to operate the internet.  So he starts calling me names, "stupid", "idiot", etc.  He's right, or course, because I put up with his slack-jawed, slurry curses and abuse.  I told him he has to learn to do these things himself and he calls me stupid.
> ...


Can’t some strong individual hold a very firm pillow over his scrawny ass face?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 22, 2020)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Awww,shit!  Here we go again...Partner's trying to apply for his unemployment, can't figure out how to operate the internet.  So he starts calling me names, "stupid", "idiot", etc.  He's right, or course, because I put up with his slack-jawed, slurry curses and abuse.  I told him he has to learn to do these things himself and he calls me stupid.
> ...


He did go back to his place but showed up here again.  Right now, I need someone to watch after my very pregnant does.  He can at least call me if something starts to happen.  He feels really guilty about the kid that froze to death so maybe he'll be more attentive to the remaining kids coming.  I manage to ignore him.  He's got his jobs around the place which match his capabilities.  Come Spring, I plan to have the house in Anchorage livable.  I'll hand it back to him and it will become all his to do with what he will.  He's saying he wants to sell the place and move to South America.  Don't let the door hit ya where good lord split ya, buddy!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 22, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Meanwhile, I have ordered two books from amazon for heart healthy recipes and foods he can eat once they do release him. I still feel like a deer in headlights, though.


Cooking heart heathy isn't that difficult but you will have to learn not to eat sugar, over-processed packaged foods, and heavy carbs.  I just made my lunch for the week, a nice Italian tomato sauce with garlic, onions, pepperoni and spices.  The tomato sauce label indicates it contains tomatoes, no salt or sugar.  I then add some spaghetti squash as a noodle substitute.  Bonus: no heavy carbs and a vegetable element because of the squash.  You can even by "zoodles" already prepared at the supermarket.  Zoodles are noodles made from zucchini.  It might be more difficult to convince MrG to eat the "right stuff".
Aside:  When the pard suffered his stroke I determined I would provide healthy, homemade meals for him.  After he started eating hot dogs, bread, and all the other crap he likes to eat, I gave up.  If he wants to kill himself who am I to stop him?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 22, 2020)

Montrovant said:


>


I saw a news report that they are posting "Beware of falling iguana" signs in Florida.  Too funny...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 22, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Well, my Uncle Jimmy passed away last night at the hospital.    Now the only one left on my father's side of the family is my Aunt Sandy.  Both of my grandparents, my uncle and my father all have passed on.  Life can be very hard and very depressing.
> 
> Let me tell you that I am not a religious person and would probably consider myself agnostic because of all the doubts I carry around with me, but I REALLY hope there is a Heaven and that my family is together up there and happy.


Maybe they are waiting at the Rainbow Bridge?  That would be my idea of heaven, reuniting with all the precious souls who traveled with me through life, regardless of how long, or short, their sojourn here may have been.
Hugs up for your sorry and grief, ChrisL.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 22, 2020)

All caught up!
It's been warmer these past two days, up in the double-digit teens!  Considering how cold it's been the past month, this is a pleasant change.  Of course, when it warms up we get snow, a couple of inches last night.  
I hope this day finds all ya'll doing well, warm & happy.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 22, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



There's no rule against religion. We all enjoy Nosmo King 's Easter pageant stories and descriptions.  It's just the controversial stuff that's off limits and I don't consider heaven to be a controversial topic.  It becomes controversial when we get into who won't be there and who gets to go and who doesn't and stuff like that. You were/are fine.

And again so happy you're back.


----------



## Roy Batty (Jan 22, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> All caught up!
> It's been warmer these past two days, up in the double-digit teens!  Considering how cold it's been the past month, this is a pleasant change.  Of course, when it warms up we get snow, a couple of inches last night.
> I hope this day finds all ya'll doing well, warm & happy.



Not really, we’ve had a cold spell over here, I’ve actually been wearing my long sleeved T-shirts under my sweat shirts at work again.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 22, 2020)

well...he is home. They can't find what's wrong with him so they chalked it up to depression, too much salt, obesity, sugar. Good cop out when one doesn't know whats wrong with someone..just tick off a bunch of causes and call it a day, eh?

He has a rx for depression and a sleep aid, was told to knock off the salt....after 5 nights in the hospital Ok. *eye roll*.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 22, 2020)

Gracie said:


> well...he is home. They can't find what's wrong with him so they chalked it up to depression, too much salt, obesity, sugar. Good cop out when one doesn't know whats wrong with someone..just tick off a bunch of causes and call it a day, eh?
> 
> He has a rx for depression and a sleep aid, was told to knock off the salt....after 5 nights in the hospital Ok. *eye roll*.



Does depression make your heart rate drop down into the 30s while you sleep?  You should go see his physician and a cardiac surgeon and get another opinion ASAP.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 22, 2020)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
Seagal and Mr. Seagal.
Kat for wellness
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Ringel and Ms Ringel - comfort, wellness, solutions for both.
Jackson for wellness.
SFC Ollie's son-in-law - comfort, wellness, solutions.
Mindful and healing for her shoulder.
Beautress for wellness.
Extra prayers/positive vibes for gallantwarrior dealing with his own health issues as well as a terribly difficult situation with Rod and stresses of caring for the animals.
Peach's Mr. P for wellness and successful surgery (Jan 29) and comfort/peace for Peach.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.
Gracie and Mr. G. for wellness and solutions.
Comfort for ChrisL and her family in the passing of her Uncle Jimmy.

And we leave a light on so that those who have been away can find their way back, and we rejoice when they do.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 22, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> Harper
> ...



I just noticed that Kat is on your list.  I didn't know she was sick.  Hope she is feeling better really soon.


----------



## Roy Batty (Jan 23, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...


My novelty has worn off, i didn’t make the cut!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > well...he is home. They can't find what's wrong with him so they chalked it up to depression, too much salt, obesity, sugar. Good cop out when one doesn't know whats wrong with someone..just tick off a bunch of causes and call it a day, eh?
> ...


No money to do that. The secondary ins we have does not cover it PLUS we have to get a referal. Won't happen.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > well...he is home. They can't find what's wrong with him so they chalked it up to depression, too much salt, obesity, sugar. Good cop out when one doesn't know whats wrong with someone..just tick off a bunch of causes and call it a day, eh?
> ...


And...depression can cause a multitude of health problems so....yeah. I guess it can.


----------



## Roy Batty (Jan 23, 2020)

I have a college course to go to for 3 days starting next Monday, then on Friday I have  a funeral to attend up north. 
Then in 3 weeks time another funeral, this time local.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 23, 2020)

Gracie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Hopefully the medication will help him.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 23, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> I have a college course to go to for 3 days starting next Monday, then on Friday I have  a funeral to attend up north.
> Then in 3 weeks time another funeral, this time local.



Sorry for your losses.  Three weeks?!  That's kind of a long time to let a body sit around.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 23, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> I have a college course to go to for 3 days starting next Monday, then on Friday I have  a funeral to attend up north.
> Then in 3 weeks time another funeral, this time local.



I'm in mourning too. A family member. So sad. She had everything to live for.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 23, 2020)

Guys: Foxfyre, Beautress et al.

Bobbie Brown was on British TV this morning. Talking about her change of direction. Which is, what you put in your body, and not on it. Tumeric cropped up, and although I've heard so much about it, inflamation fighter etc., I just can't get it down me, I hate the taste. Same with sauerkraut. And I've really tried.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 23, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > I have a college course to go to for 3 days starting next Monday, then on Friday I have  a funeral to attend up north.
> ...



Sorry to hear.  Geez, so much bad news.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 23, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Guys: Foxfyre, Beautress et al.
> 
> Bobbie Brown was on British TV this morning. Talking about her change of direction. Which is, what you put in your body, and not on it. Tumeric cropped up, and although I've heard so much about it, inflamation fighter etc., I just can't get it down me, I hate the taste. Same with sauerkraut. And I've really tried.



Sauerkraut.  Yuck!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 23, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > All caught up!
> ...


We're having a bit of a cold spell here, too.  At some point, though, cold is just danged cold.  At least in Alaska we expect cold in the winter.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 23, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



It's about 20 degrees out right now.  Feels like a heat wave.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 23, 2020)

Gracie said:


> well...he is home. They can't find what's wrong with him so they chalked it up to depression, too much salt, obesity, sugar. Good cop out when one doesn't know whats wrong with someone..just tick off a bunch of causes and call it a day, eh?
> 
> He has a rx for depression and a sleep aid, was told to knock off the salt....after 5 nights in the hospital Ok. *eye roll*.


Now you know why they refer to the medical profession as "practicing" medicine.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 23, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > well...he is home. They can't find what's wrong with him so they chalked it up to depression, too much salt, obesity, sugar. Good cop out when one doesn't know whats wrong with someone..just tick off a bunch of causes and call it a day, eh?
> ...



Not an exact science, and that is why a second opinion is so important.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 23, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


 
LOL


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 23, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > I have a college course to go to for 3 days starting next Monday, then on Friday I have  a funeral to attend up north.
> ...



So sorry Mindful. It always hurts.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 23, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > I have a college course to go to for 3 days starting next Monday, then on Friday I have  a funeral to attend up north.
> ...



Most likely a memorial service. That has actually become the norm at least here in the west/southwest/midwest. The body is cremated and then the family and friends gather at some point, usually some time later, to have a nice memorial service for that person.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 23, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...



Kat didn't want to put out any specifics but asked to be put on the list due to some issues she was having. She is barely active anywhere these days it seems. I hope she is okay, doing better, getting well.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 23, 2020)

Got word last night that the SIL was going back to the hospital with breathing issues and blood in the lungs. Probably back into ICU. No word this morning.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 23, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Meanwhile, I have ordered two books from amazon for heart healthy recipes and foods he can eat once they do release him. I still feel like a deer in headlights, though.


Gracie, I was reading this article and started thinking about your hubby and was wondering if you might find the article helpful in one or more ways. I learned a few things.  

Others here might find the article informative as well.  Hugs!

*14 Best Foods to Keep in Your Fridge*

https://www.webmd.com/food-recipes/ss/slideshow-best-fridge-foods?ecd=wnl_day_012320&ctr=wnl-day-012320_nsl-LeadModule_cta&mb=nyYxRdCii65OsrNlwHKFNpAyWFWqf9PLak1w7umkz3o=


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 23, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > All caught up!
> ...


Here, as well. Dark, cold and rainy without a break.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 24, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Guys: Foxfyre, Beautress et al.
> 
> Bobbie Brown was on British TV this morning. Talking about her change of direction. Which is, what you put in your body, and not on it. Tumeric cropped up, and although I've heard so much about it, inflamation fighter etc., I just can't get it down me, I hate the taste. Same with sauerkraut. And I've really tried.



You could always try sprinkling a bit of turmeric in whatever recipe you're making in order to hide the taste...…..if you don't mind the main food turning yellow


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 24, 2020)

SFC Ollie said:


> Got word last night that the SIL was going back to the hospital with breathing issues and blood in the lungs. Probably back into ICU. No word this morning.



Best wishes!


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 24, 2020)

This week as been a dousy with tummy troubles that I won't put into detail other than bad cramping that I almost took myself to urgent care. Thankfully it's subsided, for the time being, but has given me good reason to change my mind about that colonoscopy. I'll be calling first thing in the morning to make that appointment. Unfortunately, I'll probably be all better by then. It's also put my own food choices under the spotlight and how I need to make some serious changes and stick with it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 24, 2020)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
Seagal and Mr. Seagal.
Kat for wellness
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Ringel and Ms Ringel - comfort, wellness, solutions for both.
Jackson for wellness.
Mindful and healing for her shoulder.
Beautress for wellness.
Extra prayers/positive vibes for gallantwarrior dealing with his own health issues as well as a terribly difficult situation with Rod and stresses of caring for the animals.
Peach's Mr. P for wellness and successful surgery (Jan 29) and comfort/peace for Peach.
Gracie and Mr. G. for wellness and solutions.
Comfort for ChrisL and her family in the passing of her Uncle Jimmy and for Mindful and Roy also dealing with loss of friends and loved ones.
SFC Ollie's son-in-law - urgent prayers and positive vibes for critical illness.
All those we love and care about who aren't on the list.

And we leave a light on so that those who have been away can find their way back, and we rejoice when they do.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 24, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> This week as been a dousy with tummy troubles that I won't put into detail other than bad cramping that I almost took myself to urgent care. Thankfully it's subsided, for the time being, but has given me good reason to change my mind about that colonoscopy. I'll be calling first thing in the morning to make that appointment. Unfortunately, I'll probably be all better by then. It's also put my own food choices under the spotlight and how I need to make some serious changes and stick with it.



Sounds like a good check up is in order. I used to be able to eat literally anything without noticeable repercussions, but now not so much.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 24, 2020)

SFC Ollie said:


> Got word last night that the SIL was going back to the hospital with breathing issues and blood in the lungs. Probably back into ICU. No word this morning.


Crossing fingers and toes and sending the best hopes for your SIL, Ollie.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 24, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Guys: Foxfyre, Beautress et al.
> 
> Bobbie Brown was on British TV this morning. Talking about her change of direction. Which is, what you put in your body, and not on it. Tumeric cropped up, and although I've heard so much about it, inflamation fighter etc., I just can't get it down me, I hate the taste. Same with sauerkraut. And I've really tried.



Not sure how to disguise the taste of sauerkraut but Tumeric can be painlessly assimilated:

How To Sneak Turmeric Into Your Diet If You're Not In Love With The Taste


----------



## Mindful (Jan 24, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Guys: Foxfyre, Beautress et al.
> ...



Thanks.

Germany has started selling supplements.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 24, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



I was going to bring that up, I've seen turmeric pills available on amazon.  I don't know if they work as well as taking the powder directly, but you wouldn't have to taste it.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 24, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I'm giving them a try.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 24, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > This week as been a dousy with tummy troubles that I won't put into detail other than bad cramping that I almost took myself to urgent care. Thankfully it's subsided, for the time being, but has given me good reason to change my mind about that colonoscopy. I'll be calling first thing in the morning to make that appointment. Unfortunately, I'll probably be all better by then. It's also put my own food choices under the spotlight and how I need to make some serious changes and stick with it.
> ...



Since this has been going on since Sunday, I'm thinking more of stomach flu but I really don't know. It usually takes a couple weeks to get into the DR and by then it would be gone. I did contact their office about the colonoscopy and was referred to a local Digestive Care Center to set up the appointment for the procedure. When I called them, they hadn't received the referral yet, so I have to wait till  next week to make the appointment. 

In the meantime, I am drinking my kefir and being careful of what I do eat. If this is just the flu, atleast it's giving me the kick in the pants I needed to change my diet and get the dreaded appointment.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 24, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


 This link came to my inbox today and I thought of YOU after reading this morning before work about your tummy hurting. I thought I would pass this along just in case it might be helpful. Foods that are good and bad for digestive probs. Hope it helps somewhat sweetie. 

https://www.webmd.com/digestive-dis...=nyYxRdCii65OsrNlwHKFNpAyWFWqf9PLak1w7umkz3o=


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 24, 2020)

AquaAthena said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Thank you. Yes I've heard of the BRAT diet with tummy troubles. Earlier today I tried the banana and within 10 minutes started cramping. Too soon to be the cause, but I waited a couple of hours till the cramping went away before having a dinner roll (didn't have any regular bread for toast) and didn't have a problem after that.  I haven't been vomiting or even feeling queasy, just hard cramping and diarrhea. 


Strangely, last night I made Fajitas for supper, then Lemon Pepper Chicken tonight cause they just sounded good and haven't had a problem from either meal. Talk about doing things the wrong way or backwards. I'll see how things go by tomorrow and if I'm still cramping, rice it is.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 24, 2020)

If you have a colonoscopy...don't do the twilight. Some folks it doesn't work on and if you wake up while that tube is up there..its gonna HURT!!! Also..the prep sucks. However, the nurse told me that if you have th emoney, you don't half to drink that gallon of crappy stuff. There is another drink you can do that is 8 oz and easier to get down.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 24, 2020)

I love bananas...but they give me fierce heartburn.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 24, 2020)

Gracie said:


> If you have a colonoscopy...don't do the twilight. Some folks it doesn't work on and if you wake up while that tube is up there..its gonna HURT!!! Also..the prep sucks. However, the nurse told me that if you have th emoney, you don't half to drink that gallon of crappy stuff. There is another drink you can do that is 8 oz and easier to get down.



I'm sure that no matter what happens, I'm not going to like it one bit.....and why I've put off having it done already.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 24, 2020)

Gracie said:


> I love bananas...but they give me fierce heartburn.



I love bananas too and have not had a problem before. Cucumbers OTOH, I do love them, but they don't love me anymore.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Roy Batty (Jan 25, 2020)

I had a Lincolnshire sausage toasted seeded bread sandwich for breakfast, that won’t last me long, around 2pm I’ll dive into a bowl I bought at the salad bar in a supermarket yesterday, it’s got everything healthy you can imagine in it. I only eat 3 meals a day on weekends.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Oddball (Jan 25, 2020)

Saturday morning!

Daffy's sleight of hand hijinx get in deep poo.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Roy Batty (Jan 25, 2020)

We’ve watched the new series episode of “Picard” tonight, I enjoyed it.  Of course Dinero Picards dog no1 was a beauty.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 25, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Not sure how to disguise the taste of sauerkraut



Who in the world would want to change something so good?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 25, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure how to disguise the taste of sauerkraut
> ...



I like good sauerkraut too, especially on Reuben sandwiches and with a really good homemade sausage. But some isn't so great. I know it will make those who don't like it shudder, but 6 to 8 oz of fresh organic sauerkraut juice drunk first thing in the morning has all kinds of heath benefits.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 25, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 25, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure how to disguise the taste of sauerkraut
> ...


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## beautress (Jan 25, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I love the Reuban sandwiches. Yom!


----------



## beautress (Jan 25, 2020)

Finished two more on the stack
Night all. Love you guys! ​


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 25, 2020)

I accidentally erased all of my watched threads.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 26, 2020)

I have to agree with Montrovant about the sauerkraut.  It's more the texture than the taste.  Slimy.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 26, 2020)

beautress said:


> Finished two more on the stack
> Night all. Love you guys! ​



Hey Beautress, would you post your recipe for the cleansing of arteries again please? It's so far back I don't have the patience to hunt for it.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 26, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Hey Beautress, would you post your recipe for the cleansing of arteries again please? It's so far back I don't have the patience to hunt for it.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## beautress (Jan 27, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Finished two more on the stack
> ...


Celery. Carrots. Beets. radish garlic. one fourth of one potato, clean but unpeeled.
When you blend them, add a cup of distilled water and they're less likely to clump. Add more if you're putting it in a cup. Save what you can't eat and put it in a soup with legumes, preferably lentils if my memory serves me right (and it doesn't always.) 

You can eat them as a raw vegetables. Remember that if you cook them, cover them to preserve, but you will lose some vitamins and minerals. However, as a food preservative measure, you can't beat cooking, and you will derive some nutritive benefits with keeping in mind you're still 100% ahead of sticking with fast food, junk food, and white foods-- thus avoid, white bread, cake, sugar, candy, milk and dairy, syrups. pancake, biscuits, cookies, buns, fried potato chips, corn fries, etc. Using coconut oil in baking will remand some of that carbohydrate fear stuff that goes around. However 70% of the people who have allergies to white products do not know it, they just die young, and the allergy itself is exacerbated by cigarette smoking first or second hand smoke, which can be cataclysmic in smoke-filled board rooms, bars, forest fires, etc. 

Foods that fight buildup in arteries: 18 foods to cleanse your arteries - Times of India

Celery (scientifically proven health benefits): Eat More Celery: It Protects From Cancer, Heart Attack, Diabetes, Alzheimer’s, Arthritis and More

Carrots (backed by studies): 11 Health Benefits of Carrots: Superfood for Improving Eyesight

Beets (Benefits): Eat More Beets to Boost Recovery, Fight Inflammation, Support Liver Detox and Lower Blood Pressure
​Radish Health benefits: 13 Amazing Health Benefits of Radish - Natural Food Series

Garlic: (short story):  Scientifically Proven Health Benefits of Garlic
(long story, preferred by me, carries precautions):  35 Proven amazing benefits of garlic for skin, hair, and health​
Potato (raw, cleaned with skin on): 7 Health and Nutrition Benefits of Potatoes

Black Pepper seasoning benefits:  11 Science-Backed Health Benefits of Black Pepper

If you are going to cleanse your arteries, keep in mind the above beneficent vegetables use together act as an uber superfood, and something you may not know is that modern diets have brought unconscionable lower intestinal blockage due to absence of fibers. When you go back to nature, you will need more toilet paper, and people over the age of 60 who are not used to this should plan ahead by getting adult wipes that will not damage tender and newly-overused skin and gut linings.

You will also lose your craving for white products after a couple of days on this diet which, if you stick with it, will add more years to your life than smoking takes away. Smoking exacerbates all issues with re to the heart and arterial system, and chewing tobacco is even worse. Both nicotine products will weaken cell walls in your arteries resulting in aneurisms, which when bursting will bring about sudden death if in the aorta or artery feeding the medulla oblongata.

Hope this helps you understand why these foods will help you clear your arteries, and don't forget, there are lots of other foods you would never guess in 100 years protect the heart in their own special way, namely, the avocado, and even watermelon. 

Keeping nuts handy--almonds, peanuts, pecans, walnuts(#1), cashews, sunflower seeds, pumpkin seeds, for protein 3 or 4 days a week instead of meat.
Top 10 Healthiest Nuts And Seeds You Should Eat Every Day

Fats: My latest readings contain rave reviews about coconut oil. Of all the fats, this one is said to have the greatest effect on keeping the arteries clean and just right.

Love to all yall who enter this wonderful coffee and respite area of USMB brought to you by the best of the best--Ms. Foxfyre. My asthma is better, but I'm still staying in until I'm stronger. Happily, another quilt was finished this evening and is a little receiving blanket about 40x40 inches in size. Can you imagine being that size and wiggly again? My brain just can't wrap itself around being a newborn.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 27, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Beautress, would you post your recipe for the cleansing of arteries again please? It's so far back I don't have the patience to hunt for it.



Wow! It's the ruff to clean milk bottles, tool from childhood!


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 27, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> View attachment 302412



No!  "Decaf coffee and non-alcogol beer - are just another steps to rubber woman"


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 27, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> View attachment 302571



I have the cup with this picture. It says "Dad is strong"


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 27, 2020)

The story about "Timbuktu" is the second day spinning in my mind... Why, and what does it may mean? :-\


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 27, 2020)

Sbiker said:


> The story about "Timbuktu" is the second day spinning in my mind... Why, and what does it may mean? :-\




I'm not sure about a story, or even interpretation of it...…..but in my circles it's always been 'someplace, way out there'....usually when you get lost. Example: I was on my way to town & made a wrong turn. Ended up in Timbuktu'


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 27, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > The story about "Timbuktu" is the second day spinning in my mind... Why, and what does it may mean? :-\
> ...



Not so, I meant this: A priest and a shepherd from Australia... - Unijokes.com


----------



## beautress (Jan 27, 2020)

Good morning all! 


Gluten Free Almond Bars
Ingredients
1 ¼ cups Pamela's Gluten Free All-Purpose Flour Artisan Blend
½ cup Pamela's Nut Flour Blend
1/3 c. local honey
¾ teaspoon baking soda
½ teaspoon salt
½ cup unsalted butter (melted)
1 large egg (beaten)
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
½ teaspoon almond extract
21 ounces cherry pie filling

How-Tos: Gluten Free Cherry Almond Bars
Note above that I substituted 1/3 honey for the 1/2 c. sugar because local honey benefits the immune system, whereas sugar does not and nutritionists consider sugar as an empty-calorie product due to zero health benefits.
⅓ cup almonds (sliced)

Health benefits of pie cherries: 12 Health Benefits of Cherries
1. Snack to Keep you, Full (helps dull appetite in dieters)
2  American Cancer Research Society: cherries beneficial in preventing colon cancer from developing.
3. Arthritis Relief - anti-inflammatory properties help other inflammatory processes also
4. Heart Protection and stroke prevention - by way of activation of PPARs that metabolize fats, glucose
5. Diabetes management and protection of type 2 (adult onset) diabetes
6. Contain powerful antioxidants that fight free radicals and prevent many illnesses and diseases
7. Cherries prevent as well as relieve muscle pain through antioxidants combined with anti-inflammatory properties
8. Lowers and controls healthy levels of blood pressure
9. Sleep aid via melatonin content
10. Busts belly fat via the antioxidant anthocyanin
11. Alleviates the swelling of gout by fighting inflammation 
12. Enhances memory and motor skills through anthocyanin
​Health benefits of almonds:

Almonds:​https://www.organicfacts.net/health-benefits/seed-and-nut/health-benefits-of-almonds.html​​


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 27, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> I accidentally erased all of my watched threads.



I didn't know we could do that. Well, hope you find and rewatch all the important ones.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 27, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I accidentally erased all of my watched threads.
> ...



Well, there were a couple of old threads that I wanted to take off, but I was trying to hurry and not really paying attention, and selected the wrong button (which was to unsubscribe to ALL of them).  Lol!  I am adding them back slowly.  It's not that big a deal, just a bit more work to find a thread.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 27, 2020)

I was just thinking that communicating via Facebook, Twitter, message boards does have a different vibe than face to face communications.






Nevertheless, I LOVE this form of communication.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 27, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> I was just thinking that communicating via Facebook, Twitter, message boards does have a different vibe than face to face communications.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol!  That is so funny!


----------



## Roy Batty (Jan 27, 2020)

Just got home from a day at a local college, my employer booked me in for a 4 day certificated course,  twas an easy day, tomorrow I have some practical theory to do, it will ask me to fault find on various apparatus, the only thing good about this is they feed me rather well at lunch time and I can drink as much coffee as I want to keep me awake.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 27, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> Just got home from a day at a local college, my employer booked me in for a 4 day certificated course,  twas an easy day, tomorrow I have some practical theory to do, it will ask me to fault find on various apparatus, the only thing good about this is they feed me rather well at lunch time and I can drink as much coffee as I want to keep me awake.



I don't know how many hours of those kinds of courses I have sat through after decades of employment. And I can count on one hand those that offered some really good information that I couldn't have found on my own and/or that I couldn't have taught the course myself. I wonder how much time would be saved if they would just hand us the material to read and then tested us to make sure we had learned it?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 27, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > Just got home from a day at a local college, my employer booked me in for a 4 day certificated course,  twas an easy day, tomorrow I have some practical theory to do, it will ask me to fault find on various apparatus, the only thing good about this is they feed me rather well at lunch time and I can drink as much coffee as I want to keep me awake.
> ...



Well if they did that, then they wouldn't be able to make any money off you!


----------



## peach174 (Jan 28, 2020)

Hi !

Well tomorrow is Mr. P's open heart bypass surgery.
Please keep him in your prayers and well wishes.
Thank You


----------



## peach174 (Jan 28, 2020)

Both Mr. P and I have been so busy with everything this whole month.
So many Doc appointments and tests that started Jan. 6 and  just ended yesterday. Whew!
I won't get back from the Hospital till late Wednesday night.

I will keep in touch with you all on Thursday on  how Mr. P is doing.
The doc decided to keep him in rehabilitation across from the hospital because of his MS. They want to keep a close eye on him for about a week and a half or so.

I miss every one, hope you are all ok.

Like Schwarzenegger say's "l'll be back.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 28, 2020)

peach174 said:


> Hi !
> 
> Well tomorrow is Mr. P's open heart bypass surgery.
> Please keep him in your prayers and well wishes.
> Thank You




I had a triple bypass back in 2013-ish and I'm still hanging in there. It's tough not to worry, impossible really, prayers and well wishes for You and your Hubby there Peach.

 My perspective always includes a positive attitude in the emotionally hard times and believe me you have good reason to expect all to turn out well. They have this operation dialed in these days, it's absolutely amazing.

The one mistake I made was not securing pain medications for the after release time (released pre a holiday) and that made it a little rough for a short time.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 28, 2020)

My wife had a shoulder replacement on the 15th. Yesterday, the 27th, she had her bandages and sling removed and is recuperating more rapidly than the doctor predicted. Pretty good for an 82 year old. I have been on duty 24/7 as a nurse and orderly for 2 weeks, but I ain't complaining.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 28, 2020)

As most of us seem to be having some type of issue or another, here's a feeble attempt to lighten things up a bit...….


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 28, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> I was just thinking that communicating via Facebook, Twitter, message boards does have a different vibe than face to face communications.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know the gist of the social networks, Face, Twit, etc., and they have never appealed to me. Never joined after perusing.  I don't like to stay apprised of anyone's lives, even relatives. Barely, do message boards even. That is why I always have fewer posts than anyone on two sites in similar timeframes. I like to keep to myself as much as possible while still maintaining surface relationships. I've been this way since childhood, preferring only one true friend with whom to share intimacies but being very social with others I also enjoy as acquaintances. I would miss all of you if I didn't visit here more often than anywhere else in cyberspace.  Truly!


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 28, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > Just got home from a day at a local college, my employer booked me in for a 4 day certificated course,  twas an easy day, tomorrow I have some practical theory to do, it will ask me to fault find on various apparatus, the only thing good about this is they feed me rather well at lunch time and I can drink as much coffee as I want to keep me awake.
> ...


Probably a lot of time would be saved but more people would be served in an actual class, which is how I feel. There would be time for Q&A for that one or more people who might care about what they are learning. I have been asked several times if I would teach a course to employees about important customer service. I have always responded, "yes I will but there is one thing I cannot teach anyone and that is to "care".  "But if 20 people show up and as little as one of them learns valuable customer service skills, then I would consider it worth my while".


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 28, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> I was just thinking that communicating via Facebook, Twitter, message boards does have a different vibe than face to face communications.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you are the PERFECT PERSON to be doing what you are. You are very good at your job, Foxfyre, in my opinion. You touch everybody because you care.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 28, 2020)

peach174 said:


> Hi !
> 
> Well tomorrow is Mr. P's open heart bypass surgery.
> Please keep him in your prayers and well wishes.
> Thank You


Mr. P is foremost in my thoughts.  Best to both of you and for him, a speedy recovery.


----------



## beautress (Jan 28, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> My wife had a shoulder replacement on the 15th. Yesterday, the 27th, she had her bandages and sling removed and is recuperating more rapidly than the doctor predicted. Pretty good for an 82 year old. I have been on duty 24/7 as a nurse and orderly for 2 weeks, but I ain't complaining.


Prayers up for Mrs. H, Hossfly. Give her a hug for all of us here.


----------



## beautress (Jan 28, 2020)

peach174 said:


> Hi !
> 
> Well tomorrow is Mr. P's open heart bypass surgery.
> Please keep him in your prayers and well wishes.
> Thank You


May God hold him in the palm of his hand, Peach.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

peach174 said:


> Hi !
> 
> Well tomorrow is Mr. P's open heart bypass surgery.
> Please keep him in your prayers and well wishes.
> Thank You



Best wishes to Mr. P and to you, Peach!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> My wife had a shoulder replacement on the 15th. Yesterday, the 27th, she had her bandages and sling removed and is recuperating more rapidly than the doctor predicted. Pretty good for an 82 year old. I have been on duty 24/7 as a nurse and orderly for 2 weeks, but I ain't complaining.



Good news!    She must be one tough lady!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> Just got home from a day at a local college, my employer booked me in for a 4 day certificated course,  twas an easy day, tomorrow I have some practical theory to do, it will ask me to fault find on various apparatus, the only thing good about this is they feed me rather well at lunch time and I can drink as much coffee as I want to keep me awake.



Do you have to do homework?


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 28, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> My wife had a shoulder replacement on the 15th. Yesterday, the 27th, she had her bandages and sling removed and is recuperating more rapidly than the doctor predicted. Pretty good for an 82 year old. I have been on duty 24/7 as a nurse and orderly for 2 weeks, but I ain't complaining.


Hossfly, I had to come back here because I haven't been able to let go of your post I read a while ago. Even though I left the board, your post came with me. I just want you to know something, sweetheart. What your dear wife has gone through and will be going through for a long time to come, no doubt is MAJOR surgery at any age much less hers. What a brave soul she is. My heart goes out to her and I would like for you to tell her I am sending a kind and gentle hug on her good shoulder and I will be thinking of her as she recovers from the pain, rehab treatments and lack of independence she must go through to return to her abilities before the surgery.  My feelings extend to you, Hossfly, as you are her best friend and warm and loving husband at her side to help her through.. What a loving relationship you and she have. I am sending pretty pink, light lavender, flowers with bunches of green in a vase to place by her favorite resting spot and to make her smile.  Please let her know she will be on my mind and so will you. You and I go way back and I feel comfortable talking to you this personally.   *Hugs* ~ AA


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 29, 2020)

Daughter texted me this morning that the Son in Law is not expected to make it. Planning on driving there Friday though may have to go sooner....


----------



## beautress (Jan 29, 2020)

SFC Ollie said:


> Daughter texted me this morning that the Son in Law is not expected to make it. Planning on driving there Friday though may have to go sooner....


SFC Ollie, so sorry to hear it! ~ freedombecki aka beautress


----------



## beautress (Jan 29, 2020)

O, I remember these birds from our Carribbean cruise when we visited the interior areas of Belize. When they spread their wings, they are one of the most beautiful sights in the bird kingdom. Seems the ones we saw were white or something... It's been a few years.




The *tropical kingbird* (_Tyrannus melancholicus_) is a large tyrant flycatcher, growing to a length of about 22 cm (8.7 in).
Wikipedia:Picture of the day - Wikipedia​


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 29, 2020)

peach174 said:


> Both Mr. P and I have been so busy with everything this whole month.
> So many Doc appointments and tests that started Jan. 6 and  just ended yesterday. Whew!
> I won't get back from the Hospital till late Wednesday night.
> 
> ...



Mr. P and also you, Peach, are on top of my prayer list today.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 29, 2020)

SFC Ollie said:


> Daughter texted me this morning that the Son in Law is not expected to make it. Planning on driving there Friday though may have to go sooner....



So sorry Ollie. Your Son in Law and also your daughter and granddaughter have been in my prayers and will remain so.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 29, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> My wife had a shoulder replacement on the 15th. Yesterday, the 27th, she had her bandages and sling removed and is recuperating more rapidly than the doctor predicted. Pretty good for an 82 year old. I have been on duty 24/7 as a nurse and orderly for 2 weeks, but I ain't complaining.



We should have had her on the vigil list Hossfly but glad she is doing well. Our weekly 42 partner had both shoulders replaced and got along great.


----------



## Roy Batty (Jan 29, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



23andme gave me some more yank family members, one is maternal related something cousin, I sent her our family ancestry chart, she was ecstatic in her email thanking me. She’s planning a trip over to the mother country at some time.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 29, 2020)

AquaAthena said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I was just thinking that communicating via Facebook, Twitter, message boards does have a different vibe than face to face communications.
> ...



Well we're happy you're back with us AA. And hope you stick around.

I'm not a strong extrovert so also enjoy quiet time with just me. But I also very much enjoy people, love to visit, play games, and I have done quite a bit of public speaking and teaching as well as use of organizational and management skills that I enjoy immensely. That kind of activity is stimulating and exhilarating for me.

I don't do anything controversial on Facebook--my personal rules there are pretty much like our Coffee Shop rules, i.e. no politics, no controversial theology or social issues, etc.  But we have hundreds of friends and family scattered across the country, and in some other countries, and FB is a wonderful way to keep up with everybody and stay in touch much more than would otherwise would ever happen or even be possible.

Twitter and message boards are the place where I have the most opportunity to exercise my critical thinking, investigative, and debate skills these days and I enjoy doing that as well as being able to help with some causes that are important to me.

In short I would miss social media even as I am aware of and acknowledge the downside which is very real.

Everybody is different though. I think happy is the person who knows himself/herself and feels free to be who and what he or she is without pressure or being made to feel wrong or inadequate or he or she should be different or whatever.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 29, 2020)

SFC Ollie said:


> Daughter texted me this morning that the Son in Law is not expected to make it. Planning on driving there Friday though may have to go sooner....


Prayers up for your SIL, your daughter, yourself and all the family.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 29, 2020)

Although I understand that there is small comparison between the lives of four-leggers vs. our loved two-legged family members, I am reminded daily that life is a big circle.  Some lives end, some begin.  Sorrow to SFC Ollie and his family for their impending loss.  SIL must be fairly young.  For Peach and Mr. Peach, and Hoss's Mrs. I hope that healing is swift and they will soon enjoy a better quality of life.  For all my numerous CS friends who are suffering, I surely hope that relief comes.  Ringel and Mrs. R. in their ongoing trials.  Gracie and Mr. G, too.  Hopefully they will find out what ails him and are able to cure it for him.  So much pain and sadness sometimes.
While things go on pretty much routinely here, there is new life arrived this past week.  I have five new mommas and six new babies.  All but one kid are doing well, this one doesn't seen properly inspired to eat like she should.    Despite the losses earlier this years, it is time to celebrate the new year opening before us.  I wonder what this year will bring?


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 29, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Foxfyre, your last paragraph has me confused.

"Everybody is different though. I think happy is the person who knows himself/herself and feels free to be who and what he or she is without pressure or being made to feel wrong or inadequate or he or she should be different or whatever."

_Are you implying anything I posted made others feel wrong or inadequate or he or she should be different or whatever"?_

I assure you that was not the gist of my post. I believe in "live and let live" and not judging others for how they choose to do that for their own non-criminal pleasure. There was nothing implied or intended to suggest otherwise. I was merely addressing my own reasons for not enjoying what those sites have to offer and I am thrilled they are available for those who find them worthy. Those sites serve a great purpose for millions. I do not compare myself to others.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 29, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Although I understand that there is small comparison between the lives of four-leggers vs. our loved two-legged family members, I am reminded daily that life is a big circle.  Some lives end, some begin.  Sorrow to SFC Ollie and his family for their impending loss.  SIL must be fairly young.  For Peach and Mr. Peach, and Hoss's Mrs. I hope that healing is swift and they will soon enjoy a better quality of life.  For all my numerous CS friends who are suffering, I surely hope that relief comes.  Ringel and Mrs. R. in their ongoing trials.  Gracie and Mr. G, too.  Hopefully they will find out what ails him and are able to cure it for him.  So much pain and sadness sometimes.
> While things go on pretty much routinely here, there is new life arrived this past week.  I have five new mommas and six new babies.  All but one kid are doing well, this one doesn't seen properly inspired to eat like she should.    Despite the losses earlier this years, it is time to celebrate the new year opening before us.  I wonder what this year will bring?


Great post GW. I can only post I hope the new year continues to bring more of your thoughts and wonderful, gracious nature. May the new one begin eating and soon.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 29, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 303210



This pic has me a bit confused......

1. Though at first glance it looks like a tame housecat, but looking closer it could very well be a wild species.....say maybe a lynx? or bobcat? Probably not, but the fur leaves me wondering. 

2. I have never seen a cat with eyes looking to one side or up like that one is, especially without showing more of the white of the eyes below. Somehow it just doesn't look normal. 

Don't get me wrong, I love the pic...….but what is it exactly??


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 29, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


----------



## beautress (Jan 30, 2020)

Snore post for non-crafters... you are warned! 

I pieced baby quilts all day today. I worked on a red and white one until I got tired of looking at red, so I switched back to the never-ending postage stamp quilt, that so far only had 8x8 (64 squares in a 10-inch square, found my old twosies sack (where 2 small squares were sewn together in a package that contains several thousand pairs which were partly sewn before moving from Wyoming to the Piney Woods of Texas, and another group that contains several more thousand squares are somewhere around here. I have enough to make several huge quilts, but choose to make small quilts with controlled areas of borders, and sometimes I place the squares to resemble cross stitch quilt stuff.

I worked till nearly midnight on the postage stamps, not knowing what time it was, Earlier today, 9 rows of red and white bricks with royal blue "grout" between the perky red and white prints cut 5.5"x3" (baby brick size when sewn together) I worked until I had only one of each print Seems there were 56 bricks when I counted them, but may have added more after that. I can't wait to finish it, but I need to make 8 more rows if there are going to be 17 rows of 6 bricks separated by the royal blue grout, which is looking better than any brick quilts I've made so far.

I located another 30 pieces of red and white print, and I'm pretty sure there are another 20 or 30 pieces in the Wyoming room, where all the fabric there is mostly what I brought to Texas from my store in Wyoming. Unfortunately, most of that was red-reds, and not red and white prints. Will have to do a lot of digging to find them. There must be 50 boxes in that little room full of odds and ends, and some really pretty pieces as well.

Well, I found a red and white brick quilt, but not light red on white prints like I used, and white "grout" rather than royal blue.                                                                                    





And a blue and red brick quilt (below) with zero grout
Not only that, but both quilts use vertical rows instead of the horizontal rows I'm doing. lol
Neither quilt looks like mine, but I know someone did a lot of work on both quilts!






Also, the postage stamps in the middle of this quilt (below) have the same number my 20" square has--256 fabric print "stamps," but all her lights (below, center of the quilt) are the same color. Mine is a charm postage stamp. "Charm" in front of a quilt name means that no two squares are alike.




^^^^I love this lady's quilt^^^^It just sings hallelujah^^^^
Her center small squares are 2 inches finished. Mine are postage stamp size, much smaller. She still has the 256 squares though, even with half the work already figured out due to using white strips to do all that with and cross cut when done. I have my little short cuts too, but putting thousands of squares into those 2 humongous clear heavy-duty plastic sacks took a few months of work over a 15-year span of working intensely for a week here and there doing all the cutting. I've gone through at least 15 cutting mats and who knows how many rotary blades in the process. People think I work around the clock. They have no idea... <giggle>
Now, it's time to take a long winter's nap. I'm saying a little prayer for every one of you. 
Oh, and my little stack of quilts now has 5 quilts on it to hopefully have 10 by the third Tuesday for the Charity Bees. It's been fun. 



​


----------



## Roy Batty (Jan 30, 2020)

It’s day 4 at college, exams all day today. “The best of the best” we shall see?


----------



## Roy Batty (Jan 30, 2020)

It’s official.... I am genius level... I passed my Regulation codes exams.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 30, 2020)

Mr. P made it through his bypass surgery. 
 He was still on his breathing tube and asleep when I left the hospital late last night.

Thank you all for your kind words and prayers.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 30, 2020)

AquaAthena said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



It was an affirmation AA, not a criticism.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 30, 2020)

peach174 said:


> Mr. P made it through his bypass surgery.
> He was still on his breathing tube and asleep when I left the hospital late last night.
> 
> Thank you all for your kind words and prayers.



He still has to heal and regain his strength. Let's don't ease up on those prayers and positive vibes just yet folks. But such great news!!!!!!


----------



## beautress (Jan 30, 2020)

peach174 said:


> Mr. P made it through his bypass surgery.
> He was still on his breathing tube and asleep when I left the hospital late last night.
> 
> Thank you all for your kind words and prayers.


Big hug, Peachy girl.  Am keeping Mr. P. on my prayer list until he's back up and at 'em.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 30, 2020)

Hi all, not much to report, things are still going as always, I'm still trying to get things done around the house, shopping, etc.
Did screw up a couple of days ago, I have my mortgage and my one credit card through Navy Federal, went to pay the mortgage and accidentally paid off the credit card........  They reversed the payment the next day and apparently it's not an uncommon occurrence, both are listed one above the other on the webpage so it's pretty easy to make that mistake if one is not paying close enough attention, like I wasn't........  Won't make that mistake again.  
Glad to see most seem to be doing well, successful surgeries, etc but with a couple of coffee shoppers looking at the loss of loved ones, my heart goes out to you.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 30, 2020)

Finally got to see the endo/colon doc. Been a long assed wait, too! All is well. No more colitis but I do have diverticulosis. No polyps, no nothing. Said my throat was "stretched" and craped which is why it hurt so long. Other than that...no problems found. Said I MIGHT have celiac disease and wants a blood test..to which I semi declined. I don't really care, and have no problems eating breads and whatnot. So maybe later, I said. Over all...clean bill.

Meanwhile..I have held off announcing it because I STILL won't believe its happening until it actually does...but....Just before MrG went into the hospital..home called. We are now #3 on the wait list and had to get a buttload of info ready for the apartment. Manager called today to walk us thru the plethora of paperwork, and it was a 1 & 1/2 meeting via the phone. We got everything filled out and now..we wait some more. She said nobody has given notice yet, but will by spring which is usually when they give notice...and when that happens..be ready to pack up and finally go home. But like I said..I won't believe it until I get the call that says "you apartment will be ready on the first of the month...send the deposit". THEN I will believe it.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 30, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 303210
> ...



I dunno if its a tame cat or a wild one. I just found it curious, and I was thinking of asking people to caption the pic.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## beautress (Jan 30, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


"Kittens have wild sides, too."
Nah, that's too silly. The cat's fur is curious, though. My cat Miss Piccolo I was certain would grow up to be a cat with Siamese appearance, complete with short hair. Now that she's full grown, one of her parents was a Persian cat with 4-5" long strands that make them look like puff balls most of the time. Also she has darkened from a creamy silver tone to a light mottled look since each hair seems to be different from its neighbor, and in the wind, some of her light hairs seem to have dark tips. Your cat has hair like hers, only much darker. It's cute and stole a little piece of my heart. Thanks for sharing, Dajjal.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 30, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I've seen that kind of cat before on a show I watch called The Zoo.  It is some type of rare wild cat - I can't remember what they are called right now.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 30, 2020)

Y'all gotta see this vid. Just too frigging cute!

Synopsis....grandkids planned a surprise while greeting grandma at the airpot...dresses as T Rexes. Grandma heard about it and had a surprise of her own. 

Back To Nature on Twitter


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 30, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Finally got to see the endo/colon doc. Been a long assed wait, too! All is well. No more colitis but I do have diverticulosis. No polyps, no nothing. Said my throat was "stretched" and craped which is why it hurt so long. Other than that...no problems found. Said I MIGHT have celiac disease and wants a blood test..to which I semi declined. I don't really care, and have no problems eating breads and whatnot. So maybe later, I said. Over all...clean bill.
> 
> Meanwhile..I have held off announcing it because I STILL won't believe its happening until it actually does...but....Just before MrG went into the hospital..home called. We are now #3 on the wait list and had to get a buttload of info ready for the apartment. Manager called today to walk us thru the plethora of paperwork, and it was a 1 & 1/2 meeting via the phone. We got everything filled out and now..we wait some more. She said nobody has given notice yet, but will by spring which is usually when they give notice...and when that happens..be ready to pack up and finally go home. But like I said..I won't believe it until I get the call that says "you apartment will be ready on the first of the month...send the deposit". THEN I will believe it.



Oh, that would be so great!    Keeping fingers crossed for you and Mr. G!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 30, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Y'all gotta see this vid. Just too frigging cute!
> 
> Synopsis....grandkids planned a surprise while greeting grandma at the airpot...dresses as T Rexes. Grandma heard about it and had a surprise of her own.
> 
> Back To Nature on Twitter


----------



## Gracie (Jan 30, 2020)

Make sure you turn on the volume.....the other airport folks got a kcik out of it too.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 30, 2020)

Found the cat!    So cute!  They call it "the original grumpy cat."  

Pallas's cat - Wikipedia







The Pallas's cat is about the size of a domestic cat. Its body is 46 to 65 cm (18 to 26 in) long and its tail 21 to 31 cm (8.3 to 12.2 in). It weighs 2.5 to 4.5 kg (5.5 to 9.9 lb). The combination of its stocky posture and long, dense fur makes it appear stout and plush. Its fur is ochre with dark vertical bars on the torso and forelegs. The winter coat is greyer and less patterned than the summer coat. There are clear black rings on the tail and dark spots on the forehead. The cheeks are white with narrow black stripes running from the corners of the eyes. The chin and throat are also white, merging into the greyish, silky fur of the underparts. Concentric white and black rims around the eyes accentuate their rounded shape. The legs are proportionately shorter than those of other cats, the ears are set very low and wide apart, and the claws are unusually short. The face is shortened compared with other cats, giving it a flattened look. The pupils are circular rather than vertical slits. The short jaw has fewer teeth than is typical among cats, with the first pair of upper premolars missing, but the canine teeth are large.[5]


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 30, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Found the cat!    So cute!  They call it "the original grumpy cat."
> 
> Pallas's cat - Wikipedia
> 
> ...



Thank you Chris, I knew something was very different about it. It was the pupils that thru me off, though I didn't realize it and made me look closer, otherwise I'd have thought a housecat.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 30, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Finally got to see the endo/colon doc. Been a long assed wait, too! All is well. No more colitis but I do have diverticulosis. No polyps, no nothing. Said my throat was "stretched" and craped which is why it hurt so long. Other than that...no problems found. Said I MIGHT have celiac disease and wants a blood test..to which I semi declined. I don't really care, and have no problems eating breads and whatnot. So maybe later, I said. Over all...clean bill.
> 
> Meanwhile..I have held off announcing it because I STILL won't believe its happening until it actually does...but....Just before MrG went into the hospital..home called. We are now #3 on the wait list and had to get a buttload of info ready for the apartment. Manager called today to walk us thru the plethora of paperwork, and it was a 1 & 1/2 meeting via the phone. We got everything filled out and now..we wait some more. She said nobody has given notice yet, but will by spring which is usually when they give notice...and when that happens..be ready to pack up and finally go home. But like I said..I won't believe it until I get the call that says "you apartment will be ready on the first of the month...send the deposit". THEN I will believe it.



Good for you Gracie. I'll be keeping the fingers & toes crossed for you & MrG


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 30, 2020)

My last DR visit...…..


----------



## Mindful (Jan 31, 2020)

beautress said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



Miss Piccolo? What a great name.

I spent the Christmas holidays with seven cats! It was sheer heaven, the purring and the snuggling. They all had assorted names.


----------



## beautress (Jan 31, 2020)

Mindful said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


You must be a very special person to have them purring and snuggling, MIndful. You must have a lot of patience, as felines don't always care for everyone. I have a daughter with similar animal magnetism.

A couple of years ago, a quilt store owner friend had a liter of baby cats in her store (she lives in a house behind the store and was kitten-sitting). Her kittens that looked so cute, and she said she was giving them away. I took the cute one, who cried all the way from the quilt shop to the Veterinarians to look her over for any problems, get shots (it was too early), and to make sure she'd be ok. All the way to the vets she cried in such a squeaky high pitch, which sounded less like a flute and more like a piccolo. So, Miss Piccolo is the name the Vet was given. And that's her story of how she came to be known as "Piccolo," by her own voice. It took half an hour to get there because my friend's store is in another town, and I had to pass my farmhouse and continue on another 6 miles before stopping my car to see the vet to see if he could arrange a schedule to take care of her shots, etc.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 31, 2020)

beautress said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



Actually, it was at the daughter's house where they live.

They have a lovely life.


----------



## gipper (Jan 31, 2020)

Mindful said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Cats are nice. Dogs are better.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 31, 2020)

gipper said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



I like them too.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 31, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 303210
> ...



I think it's a wild cat - manul..

p.s. or maybe just a fish-cat


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 31, 2020)

gipper said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 31, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Finally got to see the endo/colon doc. Been a long assed wait, too! All is well. No more colitis but I do have diverticulosis. No polyps, no nothing. Said my throat was "stretched" and craped which is why it hurt so long. Other than that...no problems found. Said I MIGHT have celiac disease and wants a blood test..to which I semi declined. I don't really care, and have no problems eating breads and whatnot. So maybe later, I said. Over all...clean bill.
> 
> Meanwhile..I have held off announcing it because I STILL won't believe its happening until it actually does...but....Just before MrG went into the hospital..home called. We are now #3 on the wait list and had to get a buttload of info ready for the apartment. Manager called today to walk us thru the plethora of paperwork, and it was a 1 & 1/2 meeting via the phone. We got everything filled out and now..we wait some more. She said nobody has given notice yet, but will by spring which is usually when they give notice...and when that happens..be ready to pack up and finally go home. But like I said..I won't believe it until I get the call that says "you apartment will be ready on the first of the month...send the deposit". THEN I will believe it.



What great news. Both the medical and the news that you may get the housing you have been wanting. I have diverticulosis too but it doesn't seem to bother me and I don't have to avoid any of the foods they say I shouldn't tolerate well.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 31, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



I like both cats and dogs.  They both have their pros and cons.  For one thing, cats don't bark.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 31, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Finally got to see the endo/colon doc. Been a long assed wait, too! All is well. No more colitis but I do have diverticulosis. No polyps, no nothing. Said my throat was "stretched" and craped which is why it hurt so long. Other than that...no problems found. Said I MIGHT have celiac disease and wants a blood test..to which I semi declined. I don't really care, and have no problems eating breads and whatnot. So maybe later, I said. Over all...clean bill.
> ...



I love a loaded baked potato (with sour cream, bacon, scallions, cheese).  They don't like me very much though!    I get a TERRIBLE bellyache/indigestion from them, and I don't have diverticulosis.  For me, some foods are just heavy and sit in my belly like a stone.  I still eat them sometimes though and deal with a bellyache!  Lol!


----------



## beautress (Jan 31, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I love potatoes, too, but in uses for health, I find them prized for their vitamin C delivery, plus a lot of reduction in amount--one source praises eating only 1/4 of a potato for maximum benefit to the health. And, alak, potatoes may be a nightshade family member if memory serves me right, and many people have trouble with nightshade vegetables and fruits. I'm not sure but I think nightshades are generally annuals. I'll see if I can locate a list of nightshades for those who have problems with their family of edibles...
​Keep in mind that a small quantity of certain substances found in foods are a benefit, but too much of a good thing can cause serious side effects. It's complicated, but keep in mind benefits come in small packages. Here's a listing I found, and learned something. This may not be all. While blueberries are not a nightshade, their cousin, the annual berry called "garden huckleberry" is a definite nightshade. List of Nightshade Veggies and Fruits: List of Nightshade Veggies and Fruits

Huckleberries must be completely ripe, are best when cooked, warnings and uses here:

​Pardon my edit after the fact, but apparently my java hasn't kicked in...
excuses, excuses


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 31, 2020)

beautress said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Hmm.  That's interesting.  

I can eat mashed potatoes with no problem though.  Maybe because they are boiled?


----------



## beautress (Jan 31, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


A lot of edible nightshades are better for you when well-cooked. A lot of produce is nightshades, and the other night I loved but couldn't finish off a Chiles Relleno platter. (chilis and peppers we put in salad might better be cooked, but small amounts add a zing, and tomatoes have some very beneficial properties when ripened by the sun, namely an antioxidant called lycopene which benefits the eyes, heart, Oh, there's a better list here, and it's a good thing to know:
Cancer-Preventing, Heart-Healthy, Brain-Boosting Lycopene​


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 31, 2020)

beautress said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



Heh-heh!  I had candied carrots last night with dinner!    Carrots cooked in butter and brown sugar.  Don't know how healthy that is, but got my lycopene!


----------



## beautress (Jan 31, 2020)

About potatoes, a green potato even when cooked can make you ill. Be sure the potato you eat has no green in the skin area, but is sans verdance beneath any natural color it may be--purple, red, yellow, or brown...and who knows what future color that may be under development of potatoes that could increase its vitamin-C content, too.

Found this general warning about nightshades online, but lost the page, sorry...:

A person may be allergic to one or more nightshade vegetables if they experience the following symptoms shortly after eating them:

hives or a skin rash
shortness of breath
wheezing
coughing
tightness of the throat
pale skin
anaphylaxis
Anaphylaxis is a life-threatening reaction and a medical emergency.

If a person experiences a severe allergic reaction such as anaphylaxis after eating any food, they should seek emergency medical attention and use an EpiPen, if one is available.​


----------



## beautress (Jan 31, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


There isn't room for listing the benefits of carrots, imho... and celery (I have an entire volume in my nutrition library dedicated to celery benefits), and good old deep dark red beets, the fairy godmother of good nutrition. *sigh*
Well, not to mention asparagus, kale, green peas on and on... *sigh*


----------



## beautress (Jan 31, 2020)

Last day to plant bluebonnet seeds. See ya!!! I got 500 of these little seeds been soaking in water for quick germination and growth.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 31, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Most likely it's an intolerance as opposed to an allergy to something in the loaded baked potatoes, most likely the sour cream.  I have that reaction with bananas. 
How are you with other milk products?  Same lead in the stomach feeling?


----------



## peach174 (Jan 31, 2020)

Mr. P is doing very well and he will be moved from ICU tomorrow into a reg. Hospital room for a few days before he goes into rehab.
If his MS is under control ,he may not even have to go there.

The Doctor talked to us and said that the 3/4 of his dead heart is now a big aneurysm and that the x rays did not see it , until he got in there.
He said that being in dead heart muscle ,that's it's very rare if any muscle would break off and form a clot, but it could happen. It's not like a artery or a vein aneurysm.

It sounds to me like Mr. P is a ticking time bomb. 
We will see the Doc. again for his follow up appointment ,so we will learn more about it then.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 31, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Could be the sour cream, or maybe just the whole combination.  I can't recall milk or other dairy products giving me an upset stomach.  I don't drink a whole lot of milk though.  Another thing that does bother my stomach is chocolate, but only if I eat a lot of it.  I've eaten a whole family size bag of M&M's before though!  Probably shouldn't do that.  Lol!  Sometimes, my dietary habits are not that great.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 31, 2020)

peach174 said:


> Mr. P is doing very well and he will be moved from ICU tomorrow into a reg. Hospital room for a few days before he goes into rehab.
> If his MS is under control ,he may not even have to go there.
> 
> The Doctor talked to us and said that the 3/4 of his dead heart is now a big aneurysm and that the x rays did not see it , until he got in there.
> ...



My goodness.  That poor man.  Sending love and hugs and best wishes to you and Mr. P.  I hope he isn't in any pain at least.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 31, 2020)

beautress said:


> Last day to plant bluebonnet seeds. See ya!!! I got 500 of these little seeds been soaking in water for quick germination and growth.



Do you have a flower garden?  I'll bet your yard is beautiful.  You seem like you would have a green thumb.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## peach174 (Jan 31, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. P is doing very well and he will be moved from ICU tomorrow into a reg. Hospital room for a few days before he goes into rehab.
> ...



He had bypass surgery so yes he is in some pain, but it's being monitored by pain killers.
There is no pain with his aneurysm though, if that was what you might have been asking about.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 31, 2020)

peach174 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Hopefully he heals up quickly.  This all must be so stressful for the both of you.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Montrovant (Feb 1, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I get that way with Goldfish.  I just keep putting them in my mouth, over and over....then I realize I've been eating them for 20 minutes non-stop.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 1, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I do that with jawbreakers...now called jawbusters. I don't chomp them..I just let them roll around in my mouth til they disappear lol. Great way to solve a sweet tooth craving, too.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 1, 2020)

Montrovant said:


>



Well personally I like the lovely myth of the tooth fairy. Except our kids frequently reminded us that we had the worst fink fairy in the world at our house because she kept forgetting to come get the tooth and leave the requisite quarter.


----------



## Roy Batty (Feb 1, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Over here in Britland I was rewarded with a pre-decimal sixpenny bit
Notice the Rose, Thistle, Leek, and clover?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 1, 2020)

When I was a kid, I would get lady liberty silver dollar. 

Wish I had them now!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 1, 2020)

Gracie said:


> When I was a kid, I would get lady liberty silver dollar.
> 
> Wish I had them now!



I've had many silver dollars, but I always end up spending them.  Not much for coin collecting, I guess.


----------



## Roy Batty (Feb 1, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > When I was a kid, I would get lady liberty silver dollar.
> ...


The sixpence bit was silver before 1947, I was probably given silver ones that were still in currency, but who knew back then. 
When my 2 grandsons get a little older I will start to give them what I have collected over the years.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 1, 2020)

I remember, the first tooth I lost, I was showing my friend and had my finger on it wiggling it, and she (trying to be funny) smacked my hand, and my tooth went flying.  I was so angry at her for losing my tooth.  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 1, 2020)

Montrovant said:


>



Funny, but this blogger is a big party pooper for the kids.    Lol!


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 1, 2020)

Montrovant said:


>



mmm. not exactly the fun Mom I'd be looking for to marry.. Yup, let me slap you around with reality instead of effort for fun times with fantasy and imagination.

Although, I don't recall the tooth fairy being much of a big deal other than sneaking around in the dark stepping on stuff.
.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 1, 2020)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



So true. I just kept telling our kids that their tooth fairy was no doubt overworked and to be patient and perhaps there would be a bit extra paid for their tooth. They liked that idea.  And we did oblige.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 1, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I think I always knew that the tooth fairy was actually my parents.  Lol.  I did believe in Santa Claus for a while, until my older cousin told me there was no such thing.  Geesh, I was devastated even though I kind of already knew.  Christmas was more fun when you believed in Santa, IMO.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 1, 2020)

S I L Passed away at 5 PM today. Peaceful and surrounded by family....


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 1, 2020)

SFC Ollie said:


> S I L Passed away at 5 PM today. Peaceful and surrounded by family....



Sorry to hear that.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 1, 2020)

SFC Ollie said:


> S I L Passed away at 5 PM today. Peaceful and surrounded by family....




Our prayers are with you and your family .
It's nice that he passed peacefully and with his family around him.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 1, 2020)

Mr. P is doing very well.
They moved him from ICU to the heart care unit and he'll be there for 3 or 4 days.
Then they are sending him to the rehab building that is behind the hospital. He will be there for a week or so before he comes home again.

He had a triple bypass surgery and they collapsed his lung and went in under his ribs.
It's not as invasive as splitting his breast bone.
He is continuing to get stronger every day. 
It looks like he can continue to do his everyday activities as before and his aneurysm will be monitored and controlled with drugs.
Thank you all for your prayers and well wishes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 1, 2020)

SFC Ollie said:


> S I L Passed away at 5 PM today. Peaceful and surrounded by family....



So sorry Ollie. Prayers up for you, your daughter and granddaughter and the rest of family and close friends.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 1, 2020)

peach174 said:


> Mr. P is doing very well.
> They moved him from ICU to the heart care unit and he'll be there for 3 or 4 days.
> Then they are sending him to the rehab building that is behind the hospital. He will be there for a week or so before he comes home again.
> 
> ...



Those prayers will continue for easing of discomfort, assurance for you, rapid and complete healing, and that you two enjoy many more happy years together.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 1, 2020)

peach174 said:


> Mr. P is doing very well.
> They moved him from ICU to the heart care unit and he'll be there for 3 or 4 days.
> Then they are sending him to the rehab building that is behind the hospital. He will be there for a week or so before he comes home again.
> 
> ...



That is really good news!


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 1, 2020)

SFC Ollie said:


> S I L Passed away at 5 PM today. Peaceful and surrounded by family....



Sorry for the family sadness and blessings to you all SFC Ollie..


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 1, 2020)

I got to spent quite a lot of time with baby Alexander yesterday, just holding him between boob times. It's all cute stink-face, kinda smiles, wobble head and sleepy time with that little sweetheart.

 I'm passing on the diaper changes so far (women are so much better at that kinda stuff...) but I did notice that the chubby up is coming along rather well.
.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 1, 2020)

Lumpy 1 said:


> I got to spent quite a lot of time with baby Alexander yesterday, just holding him between boob times. It's all cute stink-face, kinda smiles, wobble head and sleepy time with that little sweetheart.
> 
> I'm passing on the diaper changes so far (women are so much better at that kinda stuff...) but I did notice that the chubby up is coming along rather well.
> .



Lol!  When my son was born, we used to wake him up just so that we could play with him sometimes and fight over who got to hold him!  Babies are so precious.  

Is this your baby, or a friend or relative's baby?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 1, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > I got to spent quite a lot of time with baby Alexander yesterday, just holding him between boob times. It's all cute stink-face, kinda smiles, wobble head and sleepy time with that little sweetheart.
> ...



My second daughter and her family, it's Grampa time and yes babies are precious indeed. 
.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 1, 2020)

Lumpy 1 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Ohhh, I can't wait to be a grandma some day.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 1, 2020)

peach174 said:


> Mr. P is doing very well.
> They moved him from ICU to the heart care unit and he'll be there for 3 or 4 days.
> Then they are sending him to the rehab building that is behind the hospital. He will be there for a week or so before he comes home again.
> 
> ...



I'm glad things are working out so well Peach. They had me walking around within 3 days which was a drag (yet very important) I wanted more time for lucid dreaming. I'm not much on drugs but wow that part was actually fun.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 1, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I'm thinking you'll be great at it...

I love being  Grampa but my official title is Papa.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 1, 2020)

Lumpy 1 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



That is what my son called his grandfather (my dad) too!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 1, 2020)

Being a grandparent must be awesome.  You get all of the fun, and none of the stress.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 1, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Being a grandparent must be awesome.  You get all of the fun, and none of the stress.



mmm ..  I think I agree mostly ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 2, 2020)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

Tomorrow is Ground Hog Day.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
Seagal and Mr. Seagal.
Kat for wellness
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Ringel and Ms Ringel - comfort, wellness, solutions for both.
Jackson for wellness.
Mindful and healing for her shoulder.
Beautress for wellness.
Extra prayers/positive vibes for gallantwarrior dealing with his own health issues as well as a terribly difficult situation with Rod and stresses of caring for the animals.
Gracie and Mr. G. for continued progress for solutions.
Peach's Mr. P for continued progress, healing, and recovery.
Our thoughts and prayers are with SFC Ollie and family in the passing of his son-in-law

And we leave a light on so that those who have been away can find their way back, and we rejoice when they do.
.


----------



## beautress (Feb 2, 2020)

SFC Ollie said:


> S I L Passed away at 5 PM today. Peaceful and surrounded by family....


Prayers up for ya'll, SFC Ollie. SIL's in a better place.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 2, 2020)

It is Groundhog Day.

Punxutawney Phil did not see his shadow in Pennyslvania this morning. Any groundhog out and about in New Mexico absolutely did under our cloudless bright blue skies today that will give way to clouds, at least rain, possible snow, and plummeting temperatures by tomorrow night into Tuesday.

But Spring is coming!  (in 6 weeks)


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Today is 2-02-2020, the only palindrome of the year.  It is also Groundhog Day.
> 
> Punxutawney Phil did not see his shadow in Pennyslvania this morning. Any groundhog out and about in New Mexico absolutely did under our cloudless bright blue skies today that will give way to clouds, at least rain, possible snow, and plummeting temperatures by tomorrow night into Tuesday.
> 
> But Spring is coming!  (in 6 weeks)



I hope the groundhog is right!


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 2, 2020)

42 degrees and snow is melting in MN. Hope to be on my deck by March and have a real long spring.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 2, 2020)

Saved another life Friday night. I count 4 that stick in my memory over 30 some yrs behind the wheel. 2 were just stupid and selfish. One was unlucky and the other was unaware of the danger they were in. Friday it was a bicyclist riding thru a red light in the fast lane as I crested the exit ramp at speed on the green swinging into what should have been a gentle right turn only to see dumbass right in front of me. Managed to miss him but he had to do a one legged tap dance on the median to keep from falling over which probably would have been bad,. Watched as I headed on down the hill to be sure I had totally missed him. He didnt throw the bird so I'm guessing he knew it was his fault.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 2, 2020)

Hey saveliberty , we all knew you were just ignoring us!  

Scientists Confirm That Cats Actually Do Know Their Name, They Just Choose to Ignore Us


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## beautress (Feb 2, 2020)

Completed the Stripey quilt this afternoon. It was started last week. It has tomato soup narrow stripes between lime green, blue, and turquoise jellyroll cuties, and it is bordered with a turquoise and royal blue blended geologie print that is true eye candy. I pray each child who gets one of the 8 quilts in the stack now have good lives and love their parents always. Some of them become orphans after birth. Praying for good things to happen for and by others is the joy of my life. I have 2 more almost ready. I had to stop working on the red and white brick one to locate another 30 prints. I found them. I still didn't look in the room where I used to keep red prints. who knows? No, this is a kid quilt. it will be big enough with the next 4 rows added. Plus I cut enough bricks to make 2 more quilts or double the length of this one by cutting 3 ~ 3xx5.5" bricks from each 3" x 42" strip. I have a lot of 3" strips left over, about 25" or more or less long. Some of the bricks came from 21" strips from fat quarters.

Then, it wouldn't be a charm quilt (meaning each brick would have to be a different print.) We'll see how this works out. And the other one is the anything-goes postage stamp one. All that one needs is 2 borders. That keeps the multiple hidden selvages from altering the smoothness of borders without selvages, if they are wide enough. A postage stamp quilt that is haphazardly made is a headache for the quilter. I want none of that for anybody else. Even so, I probably redid 35 blocks when I stopped using pins. I finally figured it out--either spend a month repairing uneven seams or use pins. I chose pins.  No brainer!

Sorry I didn't get to read much here, I was working on my quilt thread to find small projects for bazaars. My friend's church fundraiser is about 4 months away. If I do 1 or more small item per week, that's a dozen or so piddly things to put on their charity tables, and my friend said not many of them sew or even own a sewing machine. And she just got married a couple of months back after being widowed for 20 years or more. So she and her new husband put their foot down about no gifts at the wedding, so this is to even the score. 

They're a pair of sweetie pies, always doing good things for other people.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 3, 2020)

Heard heard my first wood pigeon this morning.

Time is beginning to fly by.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 3, 2020)

Some photos don't need any caption. Here's a few


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 3, 2020)

AquaAthena said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Although I understand that there is small comparison between the lives of four-leggers vs. our loved two-legged family members, I am reminded daily that life is a big circle.  Some lives end, some begin.  Sorrow to SFC Ollie and his family for their impending loss.  SIL must be fairly young.  For Peach and Mr. Peach, and Hoss's Mrs. I hope that healing is swift and they will soon enjoy a better quality of life.  For all my numerous CS friends who are suffering, I surely hope that relief comes.  Ringel and Mrs. R. in their ongoing trials.  Gracie and Mr. G, too.  Hopefully they will find out what ails him and are able to cure it for him.  So much pain and sadness sometimes.
> ...


Thank you, AA!  We do tend to get wrapped up in the smaller details, the larger things really drive so much in the bigger picture.  While celebrating the turning of the year and the return of the day (very noticeable this far north), things are still pretty rough.  We have had almost two months of sub-zero temps, only a couple of days above zero, so the cold has been devastating in many ways.  But the weather is part of where we are.  You deal with it and keep on going or you choose to move someplace else with other challenges.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 3, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 303210
> ...


I think I saw something somewhere that indicates it is a species of wild cat found in Siberia.  Some workers rescued a bunch of kittens and later discovered they were "different".  I think it's supposed to be a rare species.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 3, 2020)

peach174 said:


> Mr. P made it through his bypass surgery.
> He was still on his breathing tube and asleep when I left the hospital late last night.
> 
> Thank you all for your kind words and prayers.


Fingers and toes all still crossed, Peach.  These surgeries nowadays are not nearly as risky as they once were.  Chin up, girl!!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 3, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Hi all, not much to report, things are still going as always, I'm still trying to get things done around the house, shopping, etc.
> Did screw up a couple of days ago, I have my mortgage and my one credit card through Navy Federal, went to pay the mortgage and accidentally paid off the credit card........  They reversed the payment the next day and apparently it's not an uncommon occurrence, both are listed one above the other on the webpage so it's pretty easy to make that mistake if one is not paying close enough attention, like I wasn't........  Won't make that mistake again.
> Glad to see most seem to be doing well, successful surgeries, etc but with a couple of coffee shoppers looking at the loss of loved ones, my heart goes out to you.


Considering your and your wife's circumstances, you have a big heart.  Hopefully, things are looking up for the Mrs.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 3, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Finally got to see the endo/colon doc. Been a long assed wait, too! All is well. No more colitis but I do have diverticulosis. No polyps, no nothing. Said my throat was "stretched" and craped which is why it hurt so long. Other than that...no problems found. Said I MIGHT have celiac disease and wants a blood test..to which I semi declined. I don't really care, and have no problems eating breads and whatnot. So maybe later, I said. Over all...clean bill.
> 
> Meanwhile..I have held off announcing it because I STILL won't believe its happening until it actually does...but....Just before MrG went into the hospital..home called. We are now #3 on the wait list and had to get a buttload of info ready for the apartment. Manager called today to walk us thru the plethora of paperwork, and it was a 1 & 1/2 meeting via the phone. We got everything filled out and now..we wait some more. She said nobody has given notice yet, but will by spring which is usually when they give notice...and when that happens..be ready to pack up and finally go home. But like I said..I won't believe it until I get the call that says "you apartment will be ready on the first of the month...send the deposit". THEN I will believe it.


My meat hooks are double-crossed for you and Mr. G.  How great would it be to finally get into some kind of stable, safe home.  But what about the "dependents"?  What will you do about your kitties?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 3, 2020)

gipper said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


Matter of opinion.  Some dogs are enough like cats to be tolerable.  I love my current pocket pooch but she is special in many ways.  She was considered unadoptable by her fosters...until a cat-person (me) came along.  Penny is super!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 3, 2020)

SFC Ollie said:


> S I L Passed away at 5 PM today. Peaceful and surrounded by family....


Many condolences to you and your family, Ollie.  At least his passing was quiet and he was surrounded by family who loved him.  I cannot imagine any better way of passing.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 3, 2020)

Lumpy 1 said:


> I got to spent quite a lot of time with baby Alexander yesterday, just holding him between boob times. It's all cute stink-face, kinda smiles, wobble head and sleepy time with that little sweetheart.
> 
> I'm passing on the diaper changes so far (women are so much better at that kinda stuff...) but I did notice that the chubby up is coming along rather well.
> .


Aaannnddd….The circle of life comes full turn!  So good to get news about the newest member of the CS.  Thank you, Lumpy.  Enjoy little Andrew before he gets totally obnoxious!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 3, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I've often considered that if becoming a grandparent without having/raising their parents were an option, I'd have been a grandparent long ago.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 3, 2020)

Lumpy 1 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. P is doing very well.
> ...


You can learn to lucid dream without the drugs.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 3, 2020)

Arggh!  Catching up makes me feel like some kind of hog.  
Well, the winter drags on, brutally.  I lost another kid to the cold, I suspect her mamma smothered her.  I have two severely frostbitten kids in the "maternity ward" and am hoping for the best.  Fortunately, the two mommas are mother an daughter so they are not competing for space, food, and water.  But the kids got bad frostbite on their hind feet and both are swollen with suppurating blisters.  I'm using antibiotics and am hoping that gangrene does not become an issue.  If that happens, well...the kids will have to be put down.
There is a series of issues that have made this a problem.  I will not go into detail but it is disappointing.  Not to mention, my house will be a goat barn until it warms up above freezing for the season.  
This is all pretty petty stuff compared to folks like Gracie, Peach, Ringel, and Ollie, among others.  Sorry.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 3, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I did learn the process to get there but I just can't stay in the "zone" for long .. Switch to sleep or just wake up . oh well.
.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 3, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 3, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Being a grandparent must be awesome.  You get all of the fun, and none of the stress.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 3, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 3, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Arggh!  Catching up makes me feel like some kind of hog.
> Well, the winter drags on, brutally.  I lost another kid to the cold, I suspect her mamma smothered her.  I have two severely frostbitten kids in the "maternity ward" and am hoping for the best.  Fortunately, the two mommas are mother an daughter so they are not competing for space, food, and water.  But the kids got bad frostbite on their hind feet and both are swollen with suppurating blisters.  I'm using antibiotics and am hoping that gangrene does not become an issue.  If that happens, well...the kids will have to be put down.
> There is a series of issues that have made this a problem.  I will not go into detail but it is disappointing.  Not to mention, my house will be a goat barn until it warms up above freezing for the season.
> This is all pretty petty stuff compared to folks like Gracie, Peach, Ringel, and Ollie, among others.  Sorry.



You are thorough, I'll give you that!    I don't really catch up, except for maybe the last 2 pages.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 3, 2020)

Mr. P is coming home tomorrow!



He is doing so well he doesn't need rehab.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 3, 2020)

peach174 said:


> Mr. P is coming home tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> He is doing so well he doesn't need rehab.



Coooool ... 
.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 3, 2020)

peach174 said:


> Mr. P is coming home tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> He is doing so well he doesn't need rehab.



That is such good news, Peach!


----------



## peach174 (Feb 3, 2020)

I got Mr. P's man cave painted.
He is going to be surprised that his computer, T.V. room is newly painted and redecorated. 

It's a real light beige color, it's a very pleasingly warm and welcoming color.
Makes the room look open and bright.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 3, 2020)

peach174 said:


> I got Mr. P's man cave painted.
> He is going to be surprised that his computer, T.V. room is newly painted and redecorated.
> 
> It's a real light beige color, it's a very pleasingly warm and welcoming color.
> Makes the room look open and bright.



Aww.  That's super sweet that you did that for him.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 3, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > I got Mr. P's man cave painted.
> ...



It goes both ways, he does sweet things for me all the time too.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 3, 2020)

How's everything with you lumpy?
I hope all is well with you and yours's.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 3, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> View attachment 304370



You need to get you some of these mugs!


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Finally got to see the endo/colon doc. Been a long assed wait, too! All is well. No more colitis but I do have diverticulosis. No polyps, no nothing. Said my throat was "stretched" and craped which is why it hurt so long. Other than that...no problems found. Said I MIGHT have celiac disease and wants a blood test..to which I semi declined. I don't really care, and have no problems eating breads and whatnot. So maybe later, I said. Over all...clean bill.
> ...


Kitties going with us. BOTH of them. We just gotta get a doc note for both as companion animals. One for Mrg and Abby..one for me and Evie.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 4, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Arggh!  Catching up makes me feel like some kind of hog.
> Well, the winter drags on, brutally.  I lost another kid to the cold, I suspect her mamma smothered her.  I have two severely frostbitten kids in the "maternity ward" and am hoping for the best.  Fortunately, the two mommas are mother an daughter so they are not competing for space, food, and water.  But the kids got bad frostbite on their hind feet and both are swollen with suppurating blisters.  I'm using antibiotics and am hoping that gangrene does not become an issue.  If that happens, well...the kids will have to be put down.
> There is a series of issues that have made this a problem.  I will not go into detail but it is disappointing.  Not to mention, my house will be a goat barn until it warms up above freezing for the season.
> This is all pretty petty stuff compared to folks like Gracie, Peach, Ringel, and Ollie, among others.  Sorry.



What you are dealing with is more than most of us could handle GW. You all are on my prayer list.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 4, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Arggh!  Catching up makes me feel like some kind of hog.
> ...



I'm pretty much here most days, but my circumstances accommodate that a lot more than most of you. I think of the Coffee Shop as a place where folks come daily or intermittently, but you pick up pretty much where you are instead of having to go back and watch a video or something of everything you didn't see since your last visit.

That GW does go back and catches up on everything has been a real service though. His comments refresh my memory and advise me of important things I missed.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2020)

Dayum gallantwarrior ...you are going thru some major shit! I sure wish things would go easier on you. Wish you were out of that fridge you call Alaska too, and in warmer tolerable wather and closer to someone that could help.  Are you determined to stay there or as you get older, do you think it may be too hard to survive in such harsh conditions and being alone doing it all? Seriously...what are you going to do when you are 75 and 80? This is why I want our own forever home because MrG and I are falling apart faster now. Each day that passes, something else goes wrong with our bodies. I have weird scarey dreams when I do sleep, and when awake, all I want to do is sleep even though I dread it. And ache? Hip is now worse than my wrists. If I had a choice, I'd take the wrist pain over the hip pain. I can't imagine what you are going thru with your hip plus having to deal with all the crap you are dealing with.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 4, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Dayum gallantwarrior ...you are going thru some major shit! I sure wish things would go easier on you. Wish you were out of that fridge you call Alaska too, and in warmer tolerable wather and closer to someone that could help.  Are you determined to stay there or as you get older, do you think it may be too hard to survive in such harsh conditions and being alone doing it all? Seriously...what are you going to do when you are 75 and 80? This is why I want our own forever home because MrG and I are falling apart faster now. Each day that passes, something else goes wrong with our bodies. I have weird scarey dreams when I do sleep, and when awake, all I want to do is sleep even though I dread it. And ache? Hip is now worse than my wrists. If I had a choice, I'd take the wrist pain over the hip pain. I can't imagine what you are going thru with your hip plus having to deal with all the crap you are dealing with.



Gracie have you tried this? Since the doc told me I can't have any more Nsaids (Advil, Motrin, et al), and I refuse to take opioids other than for a very short period, pain management required some other measures. I have found this helps with chronic pain a good deal. Anti-inflammatory, non addictive, no really measurable THC, zero CBD and pretty cheap. I order it from Amazon.




*  Manitoba Harvest Hemp Oil Softgels, 1000mg, 10g Omega 3&6 per serving, 120 Count (Pack of 1) - Zero CBD  *
_4.2 out of 5 stars_


----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2020)

I have something I got from amazon..some kind of cream. Arnicare works better on me. I don't like taking pills. I prefer rubbing the cream on. But I will check it out.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 4, 2020)

Hi everybody.
Mr. P is home, fed and settled in his man cave playing his computer game.
He was surprised and like the new look.

The Doc said he could be up and about driving and riding his Can Am again in 4 to 6 weeks.
Meanwhile I'm his taxi.
Lot's of doctor appointments coming up.


----------



## Kat (Feb 4, 2020)

SFC Ollie said:


> S I L Passed away at 5 PM today. Peaceful and surrounded by family....




 So sorry, Ollie.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## Dajjal (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 5, 2020)

Hi yinz guys. Sorry for the absence. Everybody is fine except my sister-in-law's son from her previous marriage. In the ever evolving institution, rhe American family, there ought to be a term for my relationship to him. Step Uncle comes close. He suffers with a degenerative bone condition effectively destroying his hips. This time last year he had his left hip rebuilt with ceramics and titanium. On January 30th, he had his right hip hardware store installed. May I ask for some groovy Coffee Shop vibes for him?

He is also the father of my, okay here we go again, Step Nephew, Jhett. He's 9 and the world's sweetest kid. I've never seen him throw a fit or pout, just grin.

I've consulted Mimi (my sister-in-law) and we decided Jhett needs an Uncle Ducky of his own.  Those of you who have lost minutes from your life reading my ramblings might recall my sainted Uncle Ducky. Uncle Ducky was adventurous, what we in this neck of the woods call 'ornery', a raconteur and general hero of my boyhood. That's not to say Pop wasn't my hero. He was my ideal of a gentleman. But Ducky told the best stories, gave the best birthday gifts, and could be relied on to take the boys out for hot dogs and root beer.

So I took Jhett out for breakfast Saturday morning. Jhett is small for his age, but plays point guard on his school basketball team. And they just won the county elementary school championship! He ordered a build your own omlet with all the  available fillings, homefries, a bottle of Frank's Hot Sauce all washed down with chocolate milk.

He made a puddle of hot sauce on the side of his plate. Every forkful got dipped in that puddle. He's nine and could eat styrofoam. He eats like Cool Hand Luke.

So far, I've taught him how funny, and yet regrettable it is to pull my finger. I cut and pasted a Land 'o Lakes one pound butter box so the Indian girl appears to be cupping her lady bumps instead of yet another butter box. I gave him a set of hacky sack balls and taught him to juggle.

I hope I'm making a 'Ducky' impression. It has been fun!


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## Roy Batty (Feb 6, 2020)

Some black enamelled Gypsy bastards attempted to break into my work vehicle last night, my security officer wife caught them on her surveillance cameras.......what a gal


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 6, 2020)

Just returned from the Cancer Center, no chemo today.  This latest treatment didn't work but we still have other options which is good cause the wife was afraid they were going to cut her loose with no other options available.  One option is working with the insurance company to get an exception so she can go to MD Anderson, the insurance only covers New Mexico unless an exception is granted.  There's also a phase one trial starting up here at UNM their trying to see if she can get into but we have to get her creatinine level up to normal range first and see if her estrogen markers match the test requirements.  There's also one other drug that was recommended by the MD Anderson UNM consultant that is another option.
Thanks for your continued prayers and good wishes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 6, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Just returned from the Cancer Center, no chemo today.  This latest treatment didn't work but we still have other options which is good cause the wife was afraid they were going to cut her loose with no other options available.  One option is working with the insurance company to get an exception so she can go to MD Anderson, the insurance only covers New Mexico unless an exception is granted.  There's also a phase one trial starting up here at UNM their trying to see if she can get into but we have to get her creatinine level up to normal range first and see if her estrogen markers match the test requirements.  There's also one other drug that was recommended by the MD Anderson UNM consultant that is another option.
> Thanks for your continued prayers and good wishes.



You guys are on my permanent critical prayer list.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 6, 2020)

Nosmo King said:


> Hi yinz guys. Sorry for the absence. Everybody is fine except my sister-in-law's son from her previous marriage. In the ever evolving institution, rhe American family, there ought to be a term for my relationship to him. Step Uncle comes close. He suffers with a degenerative bone condition effectively destroying his hips. This time last year he had his left hip rebuilt with ceramics and titanium. On January 30th, he had his right hip hardware store installed. May I ask for some groovy Coffee Shop vibes for him?
> 
> He is also the father of my, okay here we go again, Step Nephew, Jhett. He's 9 and the world's sweetest kid. I've never seen him throw a fit or pout, just grin.
> 
> ...



Happy to see you Nosmo. You are a missed person/poet/anthologist or whatever when you are away for so long.   And the step nephew goes on the list.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 6, 2020)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Good for you!  They are companions but to you or are you companions to them?  Any vet who would deny such a request would be a fool.  Match made in heaven for all of yo.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 6, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Arggh!  Catching up makes me feel like some kind of hog.
> ...


I have ordered some injectable antibiotics.  If these little ones' feet go septic, I'll need everything I can muster to fight the infection.  With frostbite, the infection of ruined tissues is the biggest issue.  Topical antibiotics for now, less damaging and invasive to their young systems.  I don't mind the barn-like atmosphere because these babies can't go outside until we are safely past their freezing again.  Poor little things, beginning their lives with such pain...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 6, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Dayum gallantwarrior ...you are going thru some major shit! I sure wish things would go easier on you. Wish you were out of that fridge you call Alaska too, and in warmer tolerable wather and closer to someone that could help.  Are you determined to stay there or as you get older, do you think it may be too hard to survive in such harsh conditions and being alone doing it all? Seriously...what are you going to do when you are 75 and 80? This is why I want our own forever home because MrG and I are falling apart faster now. Each day that passes, something else goes wrong with our bodies. I have weird scarey dreams when I do sleep, and when awake, all I want to do is sleep even though I dread it. And ache? Hip is now worse than my wrists. If I had a choice, I'd take the wrist pain over the hip pain. I can't imagine what you are going thru with your hip plus having to deal with all the crap you are dealing with.


Truth, Gracie...I have been thinking I might see whether my bachelor brother might not want a roommate.  We get along really well and he wants to travel.  I could take care of his place while he was away.  I love Alaska, though.  I don't know what I would do with the fur-fam.  Like you, I just cannot abandon everyone to their own devices.  I'll see how things develop over the next year, or so.  Nevada does have its charms...like having family nearby.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 6, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Dayum gallantwarrior ...you are going thru some major shit! I sure wish things would go easier on you. Wish you were out of that fridge you call Alaska too, and in warmer tolerable wather and closer to someone that could help.  Are you determined to stay there or as you get older, do you think it may be too hard to survive in such harsh conditions and being alone doing it all? Seriously...what are you going to do when you are 75 and 80? This is why I want our own forever home because MrG and I are falling apart faster now. Each day that passes, something else goes wrong with our bodies. I have weird scarey dreams when I do sleep, and when awake, all I want to do is sleep even though I dread it. And ache? Hip is now worse than my wrists. If I had a choice, I'd take the wrist pain over the hip pain. I can't imagine what you are going thru with your hip plus having to deal with all the crap you are dealing with.
> ...


It's supposed to be good.  I still distrust their claims about not leaving any traces and I am still in a DOD job subject to random testing.  I have been pretty diligent about my turmeric the last few weeks and have been experiencing lots less pain than usual.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 6, 2020)

Gracie said:


> I have something I got from amazon..some kind of cream. Arnicare works better on me. I don't like taking pills. I prefer rubbing the cream on. But I will check it out.


Arnica is another good natural treatment for external use.  Do not take it internally.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 6, 2020)

peach174 said:


> Hi everybody.
> Mr. P is home, fed and settled in his man cave playing his computer game.
> He was surprised and like the new look.
> 
> ...


Glad he is home and doing well.  Riding his CanAm will serve as a rewarding goal.  How are you holding up?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 6, 2020)

Nosmo King said:


> Hi yinz guys. Sorry for the absence. Everybody is fine except my sister-in-law's son from her previous marriage. In the ever evolving institution, rhe American family, there ought to be a term for my relationship to him. Step Uncle comes close. He suffers with a degenerative bone condition effectively destroying his hips. This time last year he had his left hip rebuilt with ceramics and titanium. On January 30th, he had his right hip hardware store installed. May I ask for some groovy Coffee Shop vibes for him?
> 
> He is also the father of my, okay here we go again, Step Nephew, Jhett. He's 9 and the world's sweetest kid. I've never seen him throw a fit or pout, just grin.
> 
> ...





Nosmo King said:


> Hi yinz guys. Sorry for the absence. Everybody is fine except my sister-in-law's son from her previous marriage. In the ever evolving institution, rhe American family, there ought to be a term for my relationship to him. Step Uncle comes close. He suffers with a degenerative bone condition effectively destroying his hips. This time last year he had his left hip rebuilt with ceramics and titanium. On January 30th, he had his right hip hardware store installed. May I ask for some groovy Coffee Shop vibes for him?
> 
> He is also the father of my, okay here we go again, Step Nephew, Jhett. He's 9 and the world's sweetest kid. I've never seen him throw a fit or pout, just grin.
> 
> ...





Nosmo King said:


> Hi yinz guys. Sorry for the absence. Everybody is fine except my sister-in-law's son from her previous marriage. In the ever evolving institution, rhe American family, there ought to be a term for my relationship to him. Step Uncle comes close. He suffers with a degenerative bone condition effectively destroying his hips. This time last year he had his left hip rebuilt with ceramics and titanium. On January 30th, he had his right hip hardware store installed. May I ask for some groovy Coffee Shop vibes for him?
> 
> He is also the father of my, okay here we go again, Step Nephew, Jhett. He's 9 and the world's sweetest kid. I've never seen him throw a fit or pout, just grin.
> 
> ...


You know you have my CS vibes for him.  I'm sure if you do anything vaguely "Uncle Ducky" for him that you do for us you will ace it.  Hopefully Jhett will gain strength and become his own "NoSmo" in time.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 6, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Just returned from the Cancer Center, no chemo today.  This latest treatment didn't work but we still have other options which is good cause the wife was afraid they were going to cut her loose with no other options available.  One option is working with the insurance company to get an exception so she can go to MD Anderson, the insurance only covers New Mexico unless an exception is granted.  There's also a phase one trial starting up here at UNM their trying to see if she can get into but we have to get her creatinine level up to normal range first and see if her estrogen markers match the test requirements.  There's also one other drug that was recommended by the MD Anderson UNM consultant that is another option.
> Thanks for your continued prayers and good wishes.


Damn, Ringel!  Prayers up that this latest treatment will be the magic cure for Mrs. Ringel.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 6, 2020)

Apologies for being too rare here.  I have been dealing with a lot.  Two critically injured kids.  A seminar on the B777 that means an extra $1200 bonus if I can complete it.  Trying to get the partner trained to do his own computer work.  I also have to come up with and extra $550 to buy wood that I couldn't get myself due to lack of  time.  I'm also carrying several of the pard's bills, utilities for the house in Anchorage mostly.  My youngest granddaughter has had a major meltdown and the oldest is getting ready to go off to college on her own.  Arrgghhh!!!
At least I am still healthy and am looking forward to my hip surgery and an extended visit by one brother and another two brothers coming up to help out.  I wish the others here had as much to look forward to.
Y'all are the best!  Thanks for everything.
Temps are above freezing today and the snow is melting quickly.  Of course, it is still too early but it is a break from the brutal temps we've had the last few months.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 6, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Dayum gallantwarrior ...you are going thru some major shit! I sure wish things would go easier on you. Wish you were out of that fridge you call Alaska too, and in warmer tolerable wather and closer to someone that could help.  Are you determined to stay there or as you get older, do you think it may be too hard to survive in such harsh conditions and being alone doing it all? Seriously...what are you going to do when you are 75 and 80? This is why I want our own forever home because MrG and I are falling apart faster now. Each day that passes, something else goes wrong with our bodies. I have weird scarey dreams when I do sleep, and when awake, all I want to do is sleep even though I dread it. And ache? Hip is now worse than my wrists. If I had a choice, I'd take the wrist pain over the hip pain. I can't imagine what you are going thru with your hip plus having to deal with all the crap you are dealing with.
> ...


Take the fur fam with you. Just for funzies, I was browsing small ranchettes in Montana. Cold, but not as cold as Alaska. And on acreage. Maybe sell your property/land, buy somewhere else you can survive winters and still have your furkids AND be closer to folks. Get a place with a small caretaker cottage, we would come. But...we are pretty decrepit now so....not much we can do. Except be there for ya. Company, ya know.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 6, 2020)

Well Mr. P is back at the hospital.
He came home Tue. afternoon and had a rough night all night long.
He was taken by ambulance on early Wed. morning to the Benson Hospital and they said he has water in his lungs and around his heart.
They transported him back to TMC and he is resting and doing fairly well.
He has to sleep sitting up.
They said they might have to go in surgically to drain it if he still hasn't gotten rid of most of the water tomorrow.

It's been very busy for the last 2 days.
At least I got to catch up on badly needed sleep Tuesday night.
We both are doing ok though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 7, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Yes, I would not recommend it for anybody working in a zero tolerance environment. Most if they got the kind of positive this product might possibly produce would do a second test that would clear the matter up. But not all. It's kind of like knowing not to eat poppy seeds if you're subject to random drug tests.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 7, 2020)

peach174 said:


> Well Mr. P is back at the hospital.
> He came home Tue. afternoon and had a rough night all night long.
> He was taken by ambulance on early Wed. morning to the Benson Hospital and they said he has water in his lungs and around his heart.
> They transported him back to TMC and he is resting and doing fairly well.
> ...



Oh wow Peach. Not good news. I mean it's good you're both doing okay, but not good news he had this set back. Hard on him. And you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 7, 2020)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
Seagal and Mr. Seagal.
Kat for wellness
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Jackson for wellness.
Mindful and healing for her shoulder.
Beautress for wellness.
Gracie and Mr. G. for continued progress for solutions.
Extra prayers/positive vibes for gallantwarrior dealing with his own health issues as well as a terribly difficult situation with Rod and stresses of caring for the animals.
Peach's Mr. P for continued progress, healing, and recovery.
Ringel and Ms Ringel - comfort, wellness, solutions for both.
Good results for Nosmo's step nephew dealing with difficult surgeries.

And we leave a light on so that those who have been away can find their way back, and we rejoice when they do.


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 7, 2020)

Hey, friends, wanna some catpics from Voronezh?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 7, 2020)

This one is for ChrisL


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 7, 2020)

peach174 said:


> Well Mr. P is back at the hospital.
> He came home Tue. afternoon and had a rough night all night long.
> He was taken by ambulance on early Wed. morning to the Benson Hospital and they said he has water in his lungs and around his heart.
> They transported him back to TMC and he is resting and doing fairly well.
> ...


Go get some sleep, Peach.  Do they know what caused the fluid accumulation?  And sleeping sitting up is just fine.  I've been doing it for years.  The trick is to get you back support and neck support just right.


----------



## Roy Batty (Feb 7, 2020)

Today I attended a MEWPS  course, my old MEWPS card ran out. 
For you guys who do not know what MEWPS are here is a pic.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 7, 2020)

I do hope everyone is doing well, or atleast as well as can be expected in their own circumstances and hoping for the best of outcomes. 


Still having some tummy troubles, though it has improved. Been avoiding posting in the CS due to being out of sorts and not wanting anything said to be misunderstood and we all know when I open my mouth(or in this case, fingers) schtuff falls out that doesn't always go as planned.  

Anyways, I do peek in to try to keep up because I do care about everyone here and think of you all often, so never mistake my silence for absence...….well, I hope you know what I mean


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 7, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> I do hope everyone is doing well, or atleast as well as can be expected in their own circumstances and hoping for the best of outcomes.
> 
> 
> Still having some tummy troubles, though it has improved. Been avoiding posting in the CS due to being out of sorts and not wanting anything said to be misunderstood and we all know when I open my mouth(or in this case, fingers) schtuff falls out that doesn't always go as planned.
> ...


Heart you back!  Glad your tummy has improved and I still hope you get fully well soonest.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 7, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> Today I attended a MEWPS  course, my old MEWPS card ran out.
> For you guys who do not know what MEWPS are here is a pic.


I got to use a JLG scissor lift while overseeing asbestos removal in Atlantic City. It was fun, but you really have to be careful.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 7, 2020)

Mr. P is better today. 
The Doc. saw him this morning and said that fluid build up is not uncommon after bypass surgery.
If he responds well to the drugs they gave him today, he might be released Sat. or Sun.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## Hossfly (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 7, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 305443



That's a cute pic and I had to laugh...….looks like the dogs are all ready for pulling some sled and can't wait for the call......then the cat looks like 'why me? It's cold out here, I just want to snuggle by the fire'


----------



## Gracie (Feb 7, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> I do hope everyone is doing well, or atleast as well as can be expected in their own circumstances and hoping for the best of outcomes.
> 
> 
> Still having some tummy troubles, though it has improved. Been avoiding posting in the CS due to being out of sorts and not wanting anything said to be misunderstood and we all know when I open my mouth(or in this case, fingers) schtuff falls out that doesn't always go as planned.
> ...


Hey you. We all have our days and we accept you in the bad and good. But yeah..I know what you mean. I tend to stay away too, when I'm grumpy. But, I also know I would be forgiven if I lapsed..which I havent so far. which is a blessing.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 8, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> I do hope everyone is doing well, or atleast as well as can be expected in their own circumstances and hoping for the best of outcomes.
> 
> 
> Still having some tummy troubles, though it has improved. Been avoiding posting in the CS due to being out of sorts and not wanting anything said to be misunderstood and we all know when I open my mouth(or in this case, fingers) schtuff falls out that doesn't always go as planned.
> ...



JustAnotherNut 

JAN don't sweat the small stuff... And they tell me it's all small stuff... Sounds like that your giveashit filter might be plugged up... Soak it in kerosene for a while and plug your power washer in and spray the filter down... Should help and if it don't you know what the old folk say, Que Sera, Sera...  Mine is completely clogged up and I don't care anymore...


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 8, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > I do hope everyone is doing well, or atleast as well as can be expected in their own circumstances and hoping for the best of outcomes.
> ...



Got a match? 

Of course I care...….even about those I disagree with or want to slap upside the head. If I didn't, I wouldn't keep coming back.


But then there's this.....and it gets worse, the older we get too 



(well talk about messing up a post, OOPS)


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 8, 2020)

..


----------



## Roy Batty (Feb 8, 2020)

Nosmo King said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > Today I attended a MEWPS  course, my old MEWPS card ran out.
> ...


Yeah to use these scissor lifters and booms this card is internationally recognised In 68 countries.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 8, 2020)

Saturday morning!

I've been slacking off lately....So a double feature, apropos of the last couple week's news.

Let the cartoon(s) begin!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 8, 2020)

Bees working together to remove honey bottle cap. : bees


Bees Work Together To Open Container Of Stolen Honey


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 9, 2020)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
Seagal and Mr. Seagal.
Kat for wellness
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Jackson for wellness.
Mindful and healing for her shoulder.
Beautress for wellness.
Gracie and Mr. G. for continued progress for solutions.
Extra prayers/positive vibes for gallantwarrior dealing with his own health issues as well as a terribly difficult situation with Rod and stresses of caring for the animals.
Peach's Mr. P for continued progress, healing, and recovery.
Ringel and Ms Ringel - comfort, wellness, solutions for both.
Good results for Nosmo's step nephew dealing with difficult surgeries.

And we leave a light on so that those who have been away can find their way back, and we rejoice when they do.

Tonight and into tomorrow we have the first of four super moons in 2020, i.e. the moon is closer to Earth than usual and therefore the full moon appears larger in the sky. The February full moon is the snow moon as February is typically the snowiest month for many of us.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 9, 2020)

I just got back from the hospital and Mr. P is doing fairly well. He is also getting a bit stronger.
They are going to keep him for another couple days to make sure these new meds are working for getting rid of his water retention.
He still has to sleep sitting up, but it's one of those hospital medical type recliner chairs.
His doc. says he can come home when he can sleep comfortably lying down.


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 9, 2020)

peach174 said:


> I just got back from the hospital and Mr. P is doing fairly well. He is also getting a bit stronger.
> They are going to keep him for another couple days to make sure these new meds are working for getting rid of his water retention.
> He still has to sleep sitting up, but it's one of those hospital medical type recliner chairs.
> His doc. says he can come home when he can sleep comfortably lying down.



CHF? Careful with the diuretics. I had stage 3 kidney disease before my cardiologist bothered to check my kidney function.


----------



## beautress (Feb 9, 2020)

I lost my nephewMark today. He was only 41 years old. Yesterday, he had multiple seizures, today, all his vitals had to be fixed with machines, and he died at sunset. Please pray for this dear family son. It doesn't make sense. Last week when I visited them, he was fine. Now we're looking for a funeral home.


----------



## beautress (Feb 9, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > I just got back from the hospital and Mr. P is doing fairly well. He is also getting a bit stronger.
> ...


I'm so sorry, Bulldog. You're on my prayer list.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 9, 2020)

beautress said:


> I lost my nephewMark today. He was only 41 years old. Yesterday, he had multiple seizures, today, all his vitals had to be fixed with machines, and he died at sunset. Please pray for this dear family son. It doesn't make sense. Last week when I visited them, he was fine. Now we're looking for a funeral home.



I'm so sorry, condolences for your loss.  And after just seeing him well.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 9, 2020)

beautress said:


> I lost my nephewMark today. He was only 41 years old. Yesterday, he had multiple seizures, today, all his vitals had to be fixed with machines, and he died at sunset. Please pray for this dear family son. It doesn't make sense. Last week when I visited them, he was fine. Now we're looking for a funeral home.



Awww I am so sorry, my condolences to you and his family


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 10, 2020)

ok I just gotta share...…….this is our little diva cat. She loves laying in that box with her scrunchy toy


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 10, 2020)

beautress said:


> I lost my nephewMark today. He was only 41 years old. Yesterday, he had multiple seizures, today, all his vitals had to be fixed with machines, and he died at sunset. Please pray for this dear family son. It doesn't make sense. Last week when I visited them, he was fine. Now we're looking for a funeral home.



So sorry Beautress. And so young. Certainly prayers for the family. Do they know what happened to cause this?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 10, 2020)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
Seagal and Mr. Seagal.
Kat for wellness
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Jackson for wellness.
Mindful and healing for her shoulder.
Beautress for wellness.
Gracie and Mr. G. for continued progress for solutions.
Extra prayers/positive vibes for gallantwarrior dealing with his own health issues as well as a terribly difficult situation with Rod and stresses of caring for the animals.
Peach's Mr. P for continued progress, healing, and recovery.
Ringel and Ms Ringel - comfort, wellness, solutions for both.
Good results for Nosmo's step nephew dealing with difficult surgeries.
For Beautress and her family in the loss of her nephew Mark.

And we leave a light on so that those who have been away can find their way back, and we rejoice when they do.


----------



## beautress (Feb 10, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > I lost my nephewMark today. He was only 41 years old. Yesterday, he had multiple seizures, today, all his vitals had to be fixed with machines, and he died at sunset. Please pray for this dear family son. It doesn't make sense. Last week when I visited them, he was fine. Now we're looking for a funeral home.
> ...


I have no idea. I guess I spent the last 2 days in the hospital just stunned with other family members and friends. But now that I think about it, I heard the words "massive infection" coming from one of the nurses as why he was having seizures that severe. I don't understand it, because my nephew was always impeccable in matters of personal hygiene.


----------



## Roy Batty (Feb 10, 2020)

beautress said:


> I lost my nephewMark today. He was only 41 years old. Yesterday, he had multiple seizures, today, all his vitals had to be fixed with machines, and he died at sunset. Please pray for this dear family son. It doesn't make sense. Last week when I visited them, he was fine. Now we're looking for a funeral home.


My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 10, 2020)

beautress said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



Seven years ago Sandy, my first cousin closest to me both in age and spirit--my Aunt Betty's only child--was working in her yard on a Saturday morning. That evening she was in the hospital comatose and on life support. Monday we removed the life support because she was gone. And while not always fatal, it was that fast. The diagnosis was fungal meningitis and I understand that seizures can be part of that. So it isn't usually a matter of personal hygiene. It's just one of those terrible inexplicable things.

So hard on the family though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 10, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > I just got back from the hospital and Mr. P is doing fairly well. He is also getting a bit stronger.
> ...



Bulldog I thought last night you were citing history. But is this your current situation?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 10, 2020)

Nosmo King said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > Today I attended a MEWPS  course, my old MEWPS card ran out.
> ...





Nosmo King said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > Today I attended a MEWPS  course, my old MEWPS card ran out.
> ...


We use the boom lifts similar to that green machine to access components in the vertical stabilizer (tail) on our planes.  They are scary if you are afraid of heights.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 10, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 305443
> ...


Mushers often have a cat or two around their place.  They are usually great animal lovers.  And I suspect that my Sherman would just have to check out those dogs.  He greets all the dogs that visit.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 10, 2020)

Gracie said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > I do hope everyone is doing well, or atleast as well as can be expected in their own circumstances and hoping for the best of outcomes.
> ...


I, too, tend to be whiny and pitiful when I show up.  But you guys always cheer me up and make me realize that there are folks who care about what happens to other people, even just on-line friends.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 10, 2020)

peach174 said:


> I just got back from the hospital and Mr. P is doing fairly well. He is also getting a bit stronger.
> They are going to keep him for another couple days to make sure these new meds are working for getting rid of his water retention.
> He still has to sleep sitting up, but it's one of those hospital medical type recliner chairs.
> His doc. says he can come home when he can sleep comfortably lying down.


Seems to be good news, Peach.  I'm still sending all the best for his continued healing, and your continued strength.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 10, 2020)

beautress said:


> I lost my nephewMark today. He was only 41 years old. Yesterday, he had multiple seizures, today, all his vitals had to be fixed with machines, and he died at sunset. Please pray for this dear family son. It doesn't make sense. Last week when I visited them, he was fine. Now we're looking for a funeral home.


So sorry, beau.  Will you be able to comfort the family?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 10, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> ok I just gotta share...…….this is our little diva cat. She loves laying in that box with her scrunchy toy
> 
> View attachment 305820


She looks almost identical to my Vel (short for Velcro, everything sticks to that cat).  He's a rather aloof guy and prefers to spend his leisure time in the ceiling rafters.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 10, 2020)

Okay, caught up.
I've been mostly MIA lately but I finished a two week seminar on the B777.  I had to rearrange my personal schedule a bit to accommodate the training time.  Now, I have to finish the on-line training and test.  It's worth $1200 and includes a 12 month contract of employment.  The company I work for got smart with training a couple of years ago and started offering bonuses and requiring a signed contract that the employee would stay with the company for a year, at least.  Last year I took a pass on training, deferring to younger techs, but Rod had his stroke and my plans to retire swirled down the toilet.  This year, I cannot afford to pass on training like this.  
The weather has taken a turn for the better.  Temps have been above freezing for the past two days and look to stay in the double digits above zero for the foreseeable future.  That means more snow.  
The three healthy kids are growing fast and are as cute as all get-out.  They play and are already mouthing hay.  The two crippled babies are still inside with their mommas and will have to remain here until the weather is reliably warm enough that they won't freeze again,  Besides, their feet are so bad, I am actively fighting infection every way I can.  I ordered some Agri-cillin and as soon as it arrives I will be administering a two week course of injectable antibiotics.  I've been using topical treatment now and so far it seems to be working well enough.  The little one has developed a technique of lifting her hind legs into the air and walking on only her front legs.  I am hoping we can save these precious creatures.  
Of course, Spring cleaning this year will be extra, super special after I've had four goats living in the utility room for a few months.


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 10, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



No big deal. We all have things to deal with, but I recognized Mr P's incident as CHF, and something I experienced. I guess it could be something else. Anyway, fluid buildup can make it hard to breath, and loading up on diuretics is a logical way to help. The only problem is that all those high powered diuretics can blow out your kidneys if you aren't careful. You gotta be tough if you are gonna get old. It's not something a wimp could do.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 10, 2020)

Sorry about that, Beautress.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Roy Batty (Feb 11, 2020)

Today I attended a health assessment on my lungs. The new laws concerning welding came into effect  at the start of the year, all employees who do welding must by law be medically tested.
My test results were pretty conclusive, the doctor commented I have the lungs of a much younger man by 20years.


----------



## Corazon (Feb 11, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> Today I attended a health assessment on my lungs. The new laws concerning welding came into effect  at the start of the year, all employees who do welding must by law be medically tested.
> My test results were pretty conclusive, the doctor commented I have the lungs of a much younger man by 20years.


Cordell Walker is always strong


----------



## Roy Batty (Feb 11, 2020)

Corazon said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > Today I attended a health assessment on my lungs. The new laws concerning welding came into effect  at the start of the year, all employees who do welding must by law be medically tested.
> ...


Yep! He’s a tough un.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> This one is for ChrisL



  That is so funny!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 305443



Just one of the guys!


----------



## Corazon (Feb 11, 2020)

beautress said:


> I lost my nephewMark today. He was only 41 years old. Yesterday, he had multiple seizures, today, all his vitals had to be fixed with machines, and he died at sunset. Please pray for this dear family son. It doesn't make sense. Last week when I visited them, he was fine. Now we're looking for a funeral home.


I'm really sorry for your nephew and your whole family. He was too young to die


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)

beautress said:


> I lost my nephewMark today. He was only 41 years old. Yesterday, he had multiple seizures, today, all his vitals had to be fixed with machines, and he died at sunset. Please pray for this dear family son. It doesn't make sense. Last week when I visited them, he was fine. Now we're looking for a funeral home.



Sorry to hear this sad news.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)

Corazon said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > I lost my nephewMark today. He was only 41 years old. Yesterday, he had multiple seizures, today, all his vitals had to be fixed with machines, and he died at sunset. Please pray for this dear family son. It doesn't make sense. Last week when I visited them, he was fine. Now we're looking for a funeral home.
> ...



Oh, a new coffee shopper!  Welcome to the coffee shop!


----------



## Corazon (Feb 11, 2020)

Hi ChrisL! Thanks!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)

Corazon said:


> Hi ChrisL! Thanks!



You're welcome!    This is a fun thread to post on.  Everyone is nice and welcoming here.  Maybe not so much on other parts of the forum.


----------



## Corazon (Feb 11, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> > Hi ChrisL! Thanks!
> ...


Hi ChrisL! 
Everybody seem to be nice to me all over USMB (at least for now lol )


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)

Corazon said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Corazon said:
> ...



The political threads are particularly nasty, especially if you are an "opinionated" poster, such as myself.  Lol!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 11, 2020)

Corazon said:


> Cordell Walker is always strong




So is Dumas Walker... I believe Dumas and Cordell are cousins...


----------



## Corazon (Feb 11, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> > Cordell Walker is always strong
> ...


Who is Dumas Walker?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)

I am going to try to post this picture of my bunny.  Hope it comes out.    He was taking a nap.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)

Well, I can't get it to post.  Too bad.  It is a really cute picture.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)

Trying again . . .


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)

Oh, it worked. Yay!     That is the new bunny!


----------



## peach174 (Feb 11, 2020)

Mr. P was released from the Hospital on Mon. night a little after 5:00p.m.
He needs oxygen at night while sleeping and is slowly getting to lie back a little more.
He slept faily well last night.
He's so happy to be home!  
His water pills are working.

Today his home nurse is coming by and in a few days he will have a physical therapist coming.
His MS started up and certain joints are trying to lock up. I'm having him squeeze a stress ball for his hand and he says it's helping. Can't do anything for him with the other joints acting up. like one shoulder and his legs which kick out.
Hopefully his MS will calm down in a few days, some times it does. Other times it's weeks or a few months.
His pain pills are working and he takes them only when he starts to hurt rather than every four hours like it says.
All in all with everything he is getting better each week.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)

peach174 said:


> Mr. P was released from the Hospital on Mon. night a little after 5:00p.m.
> He needs oxygen at night while sleeping and is slowly getting to lie back a little more.
> He slept faily well last night.
> He's so happy to be home!
> ...



That is good news, Peach.  Hoping he continues on a steady path to recovery.  My mom was very sick too in the past year.  I think when their immune systems are run down, they get more symptoms of the MS.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 11, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. P was released from the Hospital on Mon. night a little after 5:00p.m.
> ...



Yes they do.
In this case it was his triple bypass surgery which has triggered it, along with his water retention that started the set back. Trauma or injury like surgery  will also do  the same thing.


----------



## beautress (Feb 11, 2020)

Thanks for your kind words and prayers for my family, all. I need to call his wife and find out if she was able to set a funeral date.  .

Sometimes it's a lot when the deceased was so young, plus he was born with problems with seizures from the cradle. My sister could not care for his extreme problems, so he was placed in a state home for children with similar defects. All I can tell you is we loved him, that he was a good person, but he had spells that included seizures early in life, and he had them throughout, although he'd often go for months with no incidents. His stress made it worse when he couldn't perform the way "normal" people do, but I was not aware of it until I was called to come and calm him down so he would go to the hospital in the ambulence. I did come, don't have a clue what my influence is, but he agreed after I told him it was important that he go so he could heal. What I didn't know is that the 9 seizures he had before I got there had taken a toll on him, and by the time the ambulence got to the hospital, he had taken a sedative to control his last seizure, but he began the process of dying apparently at that time, and expired the evening of the next day. (it was almost dark when he was taken after suffering all day. I had no idea until I took the phone call of his plight around fourish, and I dropped everything and left, saying a short prayer for safety before I got to the front gate of my farmhouse. My sister passed away 3 years ago, right after my husband died, and my nephew hid from everyone. It took me months to find him, and thought he was living with his uncle in another town. I did all I could to stay in touch with him, but he disappeared again.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 11, 2020)

beautress said:


> Thanks for your kind words and prayers for my family, all. I need to call his wife and find out if she was able to set a funeral date.  .
> 
> Sometimes it's a lot when the deceased was so young, plus he was born with problems with seizures from the cradle. My sister could not care for his extreme problems, so he was placed in a state home for children with similar defects. All I can tell you is we loved him, that he was a good person, but he had spells that included seizures early in life, and he had them throughout, although he'd often go for months with no incidents. His stress made it worse when he couldn't perform the way "normal" people do, but I was not aware of it until I was called to come and calm him down so he would go to the hospital in the ambulence. I did come, don't have a clue what my influence is, but he agreed after I told him it was important that he go so he could heal. What I didn't know is that the 9 seizures he had before I got there had taken a toll on him, and by the time the ambulence got to the hospital, he had taken a sedative to control his last seizure, but he began the process of dying apparently at that time, and expired the evening of the next day. (it was almost dark when he was taken after suffering all day. I had no idea until I took the phone call of his plight around fourish, and I dropped everything and left, saying a short prayer for safety before I got to the front gate of my farmhouse. My sister passed away 3 years ago, right after my husband died, and my nephew hid from everyone. It took me months to find him, and thought he was living with his uncle in another town. I did all I could to stay in touch with him, but he disappeared again.


Prayers up for you, Beau.  [Hugs]


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 11, 2020)

Corazon said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > Today I attended a health assessment on my lungs. The new laws concerning welding came into effect  at the start of the year, all employees who do welding must by law be medically tested.
> ...



You mean the movie character?

But welcome to the Coffee Shop Corazon. Your profile says you're in the Philippines? If so I believe you are the first to visit here from that country but we are pleased that you did.  You'll find a very eclectic group here, but all worth getting to know.  Be sure to read over the opening post to see what we're all about here, and then keep joining right in.

First timers to the Coffee Shop receive a complimentary beverage and since I doubt you're experiencing much cold weather there, I'll make it a cool one.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 11, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > This one is for ChrisL
> ...



This video has been going around for years now, but is still one of my favorites. I have never thought of rabbits as docile creates since I saw it.   (I figure the snake was too close to her next with little ones maybe.)


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Wild rabbits are not as friendly as domesticated ones.  I had a wild rabbit as a pet years ago.  She was not too friendly.  I got bit too.  She wanted to go in my room and I tried to nudge her out of the way with my foot, and she latched right on, and I had to almost pry her off.  Drew blood too.  So yeah, I think wild rabbits are much more aggressive and would definitely defend themselves and their nests from predators.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 11, 2020)

Hi all.  Wanted to share some more pics from my slowly but surely bath remodel.











As you can see I still have a ways to go.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Hi all.  Wanted to share some more pics from my slowly but surely bath remodel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you tiling the whole bathroom?  You need a cabinet for under the sink.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 11, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all.  Wanted to share some more pics from my slowly but surely bath remodel.
> ...


The tiling is all done.  I have to skim the walls to smooth them out, put in baseboard, replace the window and door trim, paint the ceiling and walls, paint the wooden shelving unit on the left, build a vanity and build some storage behind the door.  Pretty much everything will be white because there is already too much pattern, the wife chose the floor tile..........., I wanted Sausalito tile.  
The vanity is going to be modern probably similar to this one but we're considering a square basin sink.  





I will move the medicine cabinet to the small side wall and replace it with a large mirror.  There is also a door (closed off) leading from the master bedroom which I will remove and convert the open space to shallow storage.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Ooo.  That's nice.  A little too modern for me, but really nice nonetheless.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 11, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


With all the pattern already in the bathroom we decided sleek modern would be best.  It's also why I'm skimming out the textured walls.  My original plan was to paint the walls a bright yellow and put in a Mexican drop in sink with a rustic wash stained (southwest) vanity.  The wife's choice of floor tile changed all of that.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



A nice really light gray color for the walls would look nice with your new decor.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)

This is the look I am after.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 11, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I hate grey.......  It's the new beige.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 11, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> This is the look I am after.


Nice but too dark for us.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > This is the look I am after.
> ...



Right now, I am into that black furnishings, early Americana, country primitive look.  I got a black and Cherrywood table and a black cabinet in my kitchen.  I am going to get sliding barn doors for my slider.  It will be a little dark, but I like it a lot.  I'll have to invest in some better lighting too, I suppose.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



You might still be able to get away with yellow, just a really pale shade instead of bright.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Roy Batty (Feb 12, 2020)

A colleague who went to the same lung assessment centre as me could not be tested, the doctor took his blood pressure at the start and discovered it to be 198-90 she advised him to go immediately to a AE unit.
Of course he didn’t go, he went home and spent the rest of the day drinking alcohol.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 12, 2020)

And FYI it still works great.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## peach174 (Feb 12, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > I just got back from the hospital and Mr. P is doing fairly well. He is also getting a bit stronger.
> ...




Thank you, they are keeping a close eye on it.
So far kidney's are working fine.


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 12, 2020)

peach174 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Lots of things that can turn into big things if you aren't on top of it. Ask lots of questions, and then ask if there are any questions you didn't think to ask. Good medical professionals won't mind.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 12, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...




Thank you, and I totally agree.
So far new meds and water pills are working well.
We have a nurse on call at any time for any questions or help.
It's a nice service to have.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 12, 2020)

Well..I ordered some sterling silver stuff to make earrings. This is what I have done so far, and it was a pain the ass. Teeny tiny beads and teeny skinny sterling pins and super tiny posts because I hate french hook earrings. Too old now..make my ears even more wrinkly with weight hanging from a hook lol. 

Anyway...I will be paying for this in a few hours. Fingers already ache and eyeballs are bleeding cuz everything is teeny tiny except the bigger beads.

https://oi810.photobucket.com/albums/zz28/earthsong2010/20200212_175032.jpg

https://oi810.photobucket.com/albums/zz28/earthsong2010/20200212_174854.jpg


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Well..I ordered some sterling silver stuff to make earrings. This is what I have done so far, and it was a pain the ass. Teeny tiny beads and teeny skinny sterling pins and super tiny posts because I hate french hook earrings. Too old now..make my ears even more wrinkly with weight hanging from a hook lol.
> 
> Anyway...I will be paying for this in a few hours. Fingers already ache and eyeballs are bleeding cuz everything is teeny tiny except the bigger beads.
> 
> ...



Those are pretty though!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2020)

A couple of pictures of my dining room and my downstairs 1/2 bath that I've redecorated.   I'm not done yet though.  I still have a few things I want to do.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2020)

The empty wall with the utensils, I have some big plans for.  I am going to get some barn board paneling and hang a thing to hang pots on over there.  I am sick of fighting to find and get out the pot I am looking for!  It would be so much easier to just have them hanging on that wall . . . ease of access.  









I would like to get new cabinets, but I rent so that would not be worth the expense for me.  I am not crazy about those cabinets though, but they don't look terrible, so I will deal with them.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2020)

I am planning on getting a new medicine cabinet for that 1/2 bath.  Or I could just paint the one that is there black.  I'm not sure yet.  I would like to get a nicer one though.  A black country primitive medicine cabinet would look GREAT there.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> The empty wall with the utensils, I have some big plans for.  I am going to get some barn board paneling and hang a thing to hang pots on over there.  I am sick of fighting to find and get out the pot I am looking for!  It would be so much easier to just have them hanging on that wall . . . ease of access.
> 
> View attachment 306441
> 
> ...



I need to get a nice wreath for that closet door too.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2020)

BTW, I welcome any suggestions, tips and ideas.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2020)

Geez, this place is totally dead.  Where is everyone today?  Did I scare everyone away?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 13, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Well..I ordered some sterling silver stuff to make earrings. This is what I have done so far, and it was a pain the ass. Teeny tiny beads and teeny skinny sterling pins and super tiny posts because I hate french hook earrings. Too old now..make my ears even more wrinkly with weight hanging from a hook lol.
> 
> Anyway...I will be paying for this in a few hours. Fingers already ache and eyeballs are bleeding cuz everything is teeny tiny except the bigger beads.
> 
> ...



Really pretty. Not my style but I have friends who would wear those.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 13, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Geez, this place is totally dead.  Where is everyone today?  Did I scare everyone away?



Sorry I have been so absentee lately. We had a house guest for a week, some other issues that had to be attended to, have a huge volunteer project going for our local state political party headquarters, and we're expecting our weekly 42 partners to arrive any minute now so I'll  be out of pocket for a bit.  I'll leave ya'll with this though:

Regular or plain pretzel blizzards need not apply.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Well..I ordered some sterling silver stuff to make earrings. This is what I have done so far, and it was a pain the ass. Teeny tiny beads and teeny skinny sterling pins and super tiny posts because I hate french hook earrings. Too old now..make my ears even more wrinkly with weight hanging from a hook lol.
> ...



I can only wear real gold earrings most of the time.  Other metal posts seem to irritate my ears if I wear them for any length of time.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 13, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Even stainless steel?  That's what I tolerate best.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Yes.  My ears don't hurt at all if I wear gold.  If I wear any other type of metal post in my ears, then they get red and are kind of sore.  I can wear them, but only for a few hours at most, so I try to stick with gold post earrings.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



When you have some free time, check out my pictures on page 6747.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 13, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I probably have my computer set to display differently than yours. I only am showing 2159 pages total in the Coffee Shop.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Well, I just posted them this morning, so probably the previous page or two.  Just a few pictures of some redecorating I recently did.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Post #64739 and post #64740.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2020)

Opinions, feedback and suggestions/ideas/tips are welcome.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 13, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Opinions, feedback and suggestions/ideas/tips are welcome.



Ah I did miss those on a quick drive through earlier. I am in the midst of a HUGE data entry project and haven't had a lot of time to play now that our house guest left and I can focus on my task.  But very nice, pleasant, functional, easy on the eyes. Way too fancy for us as we decorate pretty much what I call Southwestern garage findings and early attic.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Opinions, feedback and suggestions/ideas/tips are welcome.
> ...



Early attic!  LOL!  I like it!


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 13, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Opinions, feedback and suggestions/ideas/tips are welcome.
> ...



Sounds like here, only PNW garage findings and bargain basement style


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I had those kinds of decorations and furnishings when my kids were small and more destructive.  My son is grown now, so I figured I'd try to do a little more decorating.  I've also been collecting Westmoreland milk glass, the paneled grape vine pattern, which I LOVE.  I can actually have nice things now!


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 13, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



That was the plan for this year, to start putting some effort into the house, but that idea has been waylaid  in favor of getting some running vehicles.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



Well that's understandable.  Vehicles are not cheap.  Maybe next year you can get around to doing it.  It is fun, I have to say.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 13, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Opinions, feedback and suggestions/ideas/tips are welcome.
> ...


The wife always called our decorating "early attic, late basement".......


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 13, 2020)

Just a heads up for those who don't pay attention to the rest of the forum.  New phone phishing scam supposedly from Amazon about a large purchase.  It's fake.

New Phishing Calls


----------



## Gracie (Feb 13, 2020)

My whole has and always been yard sale items. But I'm also picky. My style is like AquaAthena's. Very boho ecclectic....minus the amount of paintings she has, lol. I can't really decorate here anyway. Once I get my forever home...THEN I will paint walls other than white, and hang what I want to hang.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 13, 2020)

Concerning earrings..I can't wear anything other than gold or silver. Not even surgical steel posts. I break out something fierce. And since I don't care for gold unless its white gold...I go with silver. Matches me hair.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 13, 2020)

Top 15 Mob Valentine's Greetings...


15. My love for you... it came and went. So your feet are now in wet cement. 

14. I'm here to fulfill your fondest wishes - Now that your husband sleeps with the fishes. 

13. Lie down with me - It's my final offa, Or you'll be lying wit' Jimmy Hoffa. 

12. I picked up this card from a slim selection, But that's all they offer in witness protection. 
~Love, J. Doe 

11. I've waited so long for you to be mine! Now that Sinatra's dead, be *my* Valentine. 

10. Be my Valentine... and we can do it execution-style. 

9. Cinderella got her fella, with a slipper made of glass. So please be mine, Valentine, or I'll have to whack your ass. 

8. Violets are blue, roses are red. I blew up your car, So why ain't you dead? 

7. The day we met, my little pet, I knew with just one look, You'd bear a son, and now that's done, So shut your mouth and cook! 

6. Hey. 

5. Youse da greatest. Youse da best. But you're untouchable, Like Elliot Ness. 

4. Lust is fleeting, True love lingers. Be mine always, And you'll keep your fingers. 

3. Hope da chocolates is good, but y'know, dis ain't really what a guy's heart looks like.

2. Valentine, Dear, lend me a hand, So I won't be a self-made man. 

1. When a goon makes you die, cuz you told him goodbye, - that's amore!


----------



## bluzman61 (Feb 13, 2020)

Oddball said:


> Top 15 Mob Valentine's Greetings...
> 
> 
> 15. My love for you... it came and went. So your feet are now in wet cement.
> ...


That IS amore, mob style.  Thanks for the post!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## beautress (Feb 13, 2020)

May everyone be happy with their love.




Best wishes!​


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2020)

beautress said:


> May everyone be happy with their love.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooo.  Those are so pretty!


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 13, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Just a heads up for those who don't pay attention to the rest of the forum.  New phone phishing scam supposedly from Amazon about a large purchase.  It's fake.
> 
> New Phishing Calls



Then you have to beware/be aware of the real Amazon too...….#2 ordered a movie and signed up for a 2 month free trial of Prime on his own account. I don't buy enough thru Amazon to make it worth the cost of Prime, but only an occasional purchase of something I can't find anywhere else. Last week, I checked my bank account and found a $64 & change charge for Amazon Prime Student membership. Took me 2 days to get to the bottom of it and after calling my bank fraud division they finally admitted it was their mistake, the amount refunded and #2 has the 2 month freebie. Still not clear on just what Amazon did there & how they messed it up, but atleast it's now fixed.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 13, 2020)

beautress said:


> May everyone be happy with their love.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seems like you & I are left with our memories of the holiday and the love we've shared with our own special someone in years past. The roses are beautiful btw. 

*sigh, tomorrow marks the one year anniversary of hubs passing & not sure how I feel about that.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 14, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > May everyone be happy with their love.
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 14, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just a heads up for those who don't pay attention to the rest of the forum.  New phone phishing scam supposedly from Amazon about a large purchase.  It's fake.
> ...



Hombre and I share an Amazon Prime membership. If you nose around you find out how #2 can add you and you can both enjoy all the great benefits without buying a separate account..


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 14, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



Hombre and I are celebrating our anniversary today. We've been married longer than most of you have been alive. Decided it's working out okay though.

But our house is probably as decorated as it is going to get though for our anniversary we might treat ourselves to a new loveseat as the old one is really breaking down. We really live in a house though and, though we want everything to be visually pleasing, we go for functionality and comfort first and/or sentimental value. All our wall hangings, knick knacks and such we made ourselves, were given to us by artist/crafty friends, or have a story behind them.  So, our house would never be chosen for a Better Homes & Gardens photo shoot, but it works for us and our frequent guests.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 14, 2020)

Happy Anniversary Foxfyre!

Hope you have many more!!!!


----------



## peach174 (Feb 14, 2020)

Mr. P is doing well, he is making progress every day.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 14, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I think you are greatly underestimating the average age of Coffee Shop posters, but happy anniversary!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 14, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



LOL.  Possibly.  And also that you are possibly underestimating how old Hombre and I am. 

I still feel young, vigorous, interested in all interesting things, love people, love to be of use, love to have fun, etc.

My body reminds me how old I am though.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 14, 2020)

Roy Batty my English cyber phriend I seen a photograph of the Ouse Valley Viaduct in Sussex, England today... What an amazing structure... Have you had the good fortune to travel over this Viaduct?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 15, 2020)

Has anyone heard of or has family/friend with this?

It's supposedly a rare disorder. Anyway, a dear friend of mine has been diagnosed with it. She has been having trouble laying down, resting, even being pain free for 4 months now and finally got the diagnosis. 

I told her to find a support group of others suffering the same thing but..with it being rare..what are the odds of finding such a group? Thought I'd ask here. Maybe I can get her to join up and hang out at the CS.

*Polymyalgia rheumatica*


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 15, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Has anyone heard of or has family/friend with this?
> 
> It's supposedly a rare disorder. Anyway, a dear friend of mine has been diagnosed with it. She has been having trouble laying down, resting, even being pain free for 4 months now and finally got the diagnosis.
> 
> ...



That's a new one on me Grace. I have friends and family who have been diagnosed with some pretty strange and rare stuff, but I hadn't heard of this one.


----------



## beautress (Feb 15, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


*Happy Anniversary, Foxfyre and Hombre.*

*



*​


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 15, 2020)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
Seagal and Mr. Seagal.
Kat for wellness
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Jackson for wellness.
Mindful and healing for her shoulder.
Beautress for wellness.
Gracie and Mr. G. for continued progress for solutions.
Extra prayers/positive vibes for gallantwarrior dealing with his own health issues as well as a terribly difficult situation with Rod and stresses of caring for the animals.
Peach's Mr. P for continued progress, healing, and recovery.
Ringel and Ms Ringel - comfort, wellness, solutions for both.
Good results for Nosmo's step nephew dealing with difficult surgeries.
Beautress and SFC Ollie dealing with death and final arrangements for loved ones.

And we leave a light on so that those who have been away can find their way back, and we rejoice when they do.

*By mid February, winter still attempts to do its worst but the signs of its defeat are beginning to appear. It will be no time we will lament its passing as we deal with discomfort of summer heat*.


----------



## Roy Batty (Feb 15, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


> Roy Batty my English cyber phriend I seen a photograph of the Ouse Valley Viaduct in Sussex, England today... What an amazing structure... Have you had the good fortune to travel over this Viaduct?


No I haven’t , but recently I was in Burnley and worked near this rail viaduct.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 15, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Has anyone heard of or has family/friend with this?
> 
> It's supposedly a rare disorder. Anyway, a dear friend of mine has been diagnosed with it. She has been having trouble laying down, resting, even being pain free for 4 months now and finally got the diagnosis.
> 
> ...



Sorry Gracie, I believe this is the first time I've heard of the condition.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 15, 2020)

Saturday morning!

A rewind to the days when 'toons could make literary references, and everyone got it.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 15, 2020)

Oddball said:


> Saturday morning!
> 
> A rewind to the days when 'toons could make literary references, and everyone got it.
> 
> Let the cartoon begin!



Yes, there was a time that toons could be sort of un-PC, a generation of children grew up appreciating classical music that was the background in so many, and all kids learned something of the literary classics. Entertaining AND educational. What a concept!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## Montrovant (Feb 15, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Saturday morning!
> ...


Well, cartoons today may make literary references from modern stories? Maybe Harry Potter-type stuff.
I also don’t remember ever getting a literary reference from a Bugs Bunny cartoon. They may have been there, but I didn’t know it watching as a kid.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 15, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


Longfellow: The Song of Hiawatha, The Song of Hiawatha


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 16, 2020)

Oddball said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I had the option of memorizing parts of that or parts of "The Rime of the Ancient Mariner." I chose the latter and still remember what I memorized to this day. I wonder if kids are required to read, much less commit to memory, the great classics such as that?

. . .Day after day, day after day,
We stuck, nor breath nor motion;
As idle as a painted ship
Upon a painted ocean.

Water, water, every where,
And all the boards did shrink;
Water, water, every where,
Nor any drop to drink.

The very deep did rot: Oh Christ!
That ever this should be!
Yea, slimy things did crawl with legs
Upon the slimy sea. . .​Really warms the heart doesn't it?  Not!  But it was really fun to memorize and recite as a kid. With a great deal of dramatic emphasis of course.


----------



## Corazon (Feb 16, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...


Hi Foxfyre 
thanks for your welcome (and for the drink! I was really thirsty )
When I said Cordell Walker I meant...this man here below!


----------



## Roy Batty (Feb 16, 2020)

Corazon said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Corazon said:
> ...



I’ve  trimmed my beard a lot since that picture


----------



## Roy Batty (Feb 16, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> [QUOTE="Corazon,welcome to the Coffee Shop Corazon. Your profile says you're in the Philippines?



Old Roy has been all over the Far East.....except The PI.

Howdy Corazon.


----------



## Corazon (Feb 16, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > [QUOTE="Corazon,welcome to the Coffee Shop Corazon. Your profile says you're in the Philippines?
> ...


Hi Roy Batty!


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Roy Batty (Feb 16, 2020)

Corazon said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I was at sea for quite a while, because of a storm at sea the ship I was on decided not to call in at The Philippines, getting tattooed there was something at the time I wanted very much.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 16, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > May everyone be happy with their love.
> ...



Those first anniversaries are the toughest and will remain so for awhile. I am aware of so many experiencing them--the first birthday with our loved one, the first Thanksgiving, Christmas, etc. So many memories. All we can offer is to care and understand. But we do.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 17, 2020)

Speaking of the classics, did anybody else grow up loving the story of Rapunzel?


----------



## Mindful (Feb 17, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Speaking of the classics, did anybody else grow up loving the story of Rapunzel?



The castle which is supposed to be at the heart of that legend, is not far from me.


----------



## Roy Batty (Feb 17, 2020)

I may be planning a trip to the US


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 17, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of the classics, did anybody else grow up loving the story of Rapunzel?
> ...



Cool.

When I was a kid, for awhile my family lived in a two story house though the 2nd story part was just the bedroom I shared with my older sister. I had a small dog, a motherless pup that I adopted at 2 weeks old and bottle fed until he could eat and drink on his own. When we lived in that house and he needed to go out, I would lower him in a basket tied to a rope--he would jump out, do his business, jump back in and I would pull him up.

I literally grew up with that dog and he was my only dowry when I married Hombre. He died in my arms of old age about three years later.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 17, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> I may be planning a trip to the US



Cool.

Have you been to the USA before Roy?


----------



## Roy Batty (Feb 17, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > I may be planning a trip to the US
> ...


Yes, as I was on ship we called in at Boston, New York, Philadelphia, Miami, Fort Lauderdale, port Everglades, SanFrancisco, Los Angeles.
On a trip in 2005 I visited Vegas, LA, Grand Canyon, Laughlin.
With my English West Country accent I found most Americans I talked to couldn’t understand me, I had to talk slower and use “outsider” English.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 17, 2020)

Some things you just miss.  A buddy gave me about five pounds of moose liverwurst, delicious stuff but limited to what you can do with it.  I finally tracked down some suitable pumpernickel bread at the Commissary and am now prepared to feast on liverwurst and raw onions on pumpernickel.  I even have a suitable mustard to schmear all over it!  
My crippled kids are doing well.  They are alert and growing okay.  They are even using their hind legs a bit more but you know frostbite hurts, a lot.  Waiting is hell because the outcome of their injuries can be very dire, up to and including the loss of their feet.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 17, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...



Yes we yanks do sometimes have a few deficiencies in deciphering various dialects and sometimes require a translator to understand others who speak English. Not only from your side of the big pond but from various parts of our own country.


----------



## Roy Batty (Feb 17, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



This is how I do speak like


----------



## RoccoR (Feb 17, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> ..


Yeah me too...


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 17, 2020)

RoccoR said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > ..
> ...




*



*


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 17, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I can usually do pretty well with most US accents, except the NE coast, like Maine & NH. Then I may ask for them to repeat. 

Then there was a kid I went to school with who was born here and Scottish by blood, then ended up moving over there. When he came home here for a visit, I needed an interpreter. It wasn't just his accent, but also the language/dialect


----------



## Roy Batty (Feb 18, 2020)

Terry lives around 32 miles away from me, my accent is next to similar, if I go out drinking at a pub with similar accents I’ll adapt and be yokelised, I do try to reign in the slang when talking, me at full pelt West Country might be totally baffling to yanks.


----------



## Roy Batty (Feb 18, 2020)

This was no1 in the charts for weeks in the West Country where I do live.,


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 18, 2020)

Dajjal, your photos always touch the heart.  Thank you.
Any news on your foxes this past year?


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## beautress (Feb 19, 2020)

Monday after working my buns off for a long time, I got 10 complex quilt tops off to the Charity Bees. I haven't been feeling well lately, so I stayed away from the monthly work meeting session. And I need to get a couple of quilts off to my son's step grandkids. His partner's daughter and son's wife both had a baby, one girl and one boy. My cousin needs one for a new baby granddaughter. There's always something else to do, but somehow the work goes forward. 

Can't sleep tonight, but I'm getting there... zzzz! Hope everyone has a great day today, so good night, all.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 19, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal, your photos always touch the heart.  Thank you.
> Any news on your foxes this past year?



I occasionally hear a Fox calling at night, but I have not seen one this year. Mind you I don't look out of the window much now. When I was photographing them a couple of years ago, I looked out of the window every few minutes. They don't normally make a noise, so you have to be watching out of the window to see them.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Feb 19, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> There should be one place in the USMB village where folks can just be themselves and get to know each other as we would if we lived next door or worked together or joined the same gym.
> 
> This is a place to just come in and say hi, let us know what's going on with you these days, celebrate joys, concerns, jokes, music, hobbies, interests, love and life.
> 
> So check your spurs, sidearms, politics, and religious fussing at the door, come in to enjoy an adult beverage or a hot cup of coffee and a piece of pie or whatever comforts your soul, and let's just enjoy each other.


/———/ Boooooooooooring.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 19, 2020)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > There should be one place in the USMB village where folks can just be themselves and get to know each other as we would if we lived next door or worked together or joined the same gym.
> ...



There are plenty of other forums & threads on this board to get your excitement from. With such a diverse crowd and amount of fighting, there should always be a place to gather with gloves off. To share more personal struggles and success's whether great or small, or to just chat, or chuckle, with the knowledge of being accepted without fear of ridicule or malice. Those of us who visit the Coffee Shop, realize the need for balance, to experience the relaxing calm or take a breather among friends. This is a good place for all that and an even better group of people to do it with. Maybe you ought to try it sometime, just remember your manners


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 19, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal, your photos always touch the heart.  Thank you.
> ...


Years ago I had a family of foxes living under my car trailer.  They raised kits every year for a few years.  They managed to eat all my strawberries and killed at least on of my cats. I did enjoy watching them.  Red fox are beautiful animals.  I was just wondering whether you had seen yours lately.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 19, 2020)

Weather has been warmer but snowy.  We got about 12 inches in the past couple of days.  
Partner is learning just how easy it is to deal with government agencies and insurance companies.  I washed my hands of his issues after he punched me in the face a month or so past.  He hasn't been pleasant to deal with for years now but he took a pretty big hit when he had his stroke.  That hair-trigger temper and his ability to forget what he said minutes before, as well as where he puts things have been worse and are getting more aggravated as time passes.  When the weather turns, he will be returning to his hoarder's hell in town.  I need to shovel out and sanitize my home.  Looking around, I feel like Hercules and that I might divert the creek to clean this place out.  
My two crippled kids are doing okay, for now.  I've been caring for their feet and legs as best I can and they are about half way through their two-week regimen of antibiotics to help prevent infection.  It's really a shame that veterinarians around here are focused on the pet market (more money than farm animals) and most won't even look at livestock, even if you can get them in to the office.  I just offered the does a opportunity to go outside for a break and some exercise.  They stepped off the porch into the snow, turned around and came right back inside.  They're bored, not stupid!


----------



## beautress (Feb 19, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Weather has been warmer but snowy.  We got about 12 inches in the past couple of days.
> Partner is learning just how easy it is to deal with government agencies and insurance companies.  I washed my hands of his issues after he punched me in the face a month or so past.  He hasn't been pleasant to deal with for years now but he took a pretty big hit when he had his stroke.  That hair-trigger temper and his ability to forget what he said minutes before, as well as where he puts things have been worse and are getting more aggravated as time passes.  When the weather turns, he will be returning to his hoarder's hell in town.  I need to shovel out and sanitize my home.  Looking around, I feel like Hercules and that I might divert the creek to clean this place out.
> My two crippled kids are doing okay, for now.  I've been caring for their feet and legs as best I can and they are about half way through their two-week regimen of antibiotics to help prevent infection.  It's really a shame that veterinarians around here are focused on the pet market (more money than farm animals) and most won't even look at livestock, even if you can get them in to the office.  I just offered the does a opportunity to go outside for a break and some exercise.  They stepped off the porch into the snow, turned around and came right back inside.  They're bored, not stupid!


You're more at risk than you know, gw. You may need to look into a full-care facility. If he punched you in the face, you better hide anything that remotely resembles a weapon he could harm you with. My prayers are up for you. See a lawyer. Don't put it off.


----------



## beautress (Feb 19, 2020)

Boy, what a nothing day. Made a routine run to Wally World to buy a weeks' worth of water. My well is still kaput until I can settle my finances, and right now, some of that water will come in handy for a bath. Marine baths just don't do it for me, and this no water in the house stuff is something I never had to deal with for more than a couple of hours in the past.

I didn't sew a stitch, but located a few more quilt stores in my state, all of which are out of my driving range, and my escort left the planet almost four years ago now, and he was also the photographer, so I can' show you any pictures of the quilts I turned in because there aren't any, and our charity bees are so busy working on quilts they don't have time for taking pictures either, so my entire career is like it didn't happen after I die. Oh, well, I'm not giving up, I have a goal this year of trying to complete 60 quilts, and since it's terrible outside right now, it's a perfect time to get most of this stuff done. I'm pretty sure I turned in 10 quilts in January, because December went by too fast, so the quilts not done in the busy holiday season got done by mid January. And I'm not exactly off the starting line for next month's donation. This waterless situation has me trying to keep my mind off the lack of a good hot steamy bath on these cold days. It turned bitter today, and it could freeze tonight. brrrr! Well, it's only seven thirty here. I could get something started or finish the edges around the red and white brick quilt with blue mortar. It's gonna be so cute.  /bragging stops now.

Love y'all!  Hope everything works out well for everybody this week.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 19, 2020)

beautress said:


> so my entire career is like it didn't happen after I die.



Oh yes it did....just because you don't have pictures to prove what you've done to any of us or others, I have NO doubt the receivers of your quilts and their family & friends as well will remember you for it  Even if they don't know you made it, you will still have a place in their hearts.


----------



## beautress (Feb 20, 2020)

Thanks, J.A.N. I'll definitely perk up this morning and do what can be done. I figured out a way to make my own portapotty using two old walmart bags and an empty bleach bottle with a pair of kitchen scissors, cut off a top that will double as a "funnel" to gas up the Kubota tractor (when it stops raining freezing water) and a bottom that is lined and placed in the center of the base of a plastic chair I bought for my husband when he needed to sit in the shower to get clean when he was suffering from dementia. It was only used for a couple of weeks before his symptoms took him over and he passed. In spite of his vegatative state, I still loved him for all the laughter his jokes brightened my life with, his saving ways that left me enough to pay taxes with (if I can figure out how to keep it in the winning market), and fund my life so I can continue making quilts for free for the little fatherless babies that are being born around college campuses where the young men think there are no consequences for pleasure, until a young woman comes along and doesn't extinguish the life growing inside her body for the errors of youth. I read that there are now more extinguished lives than the births that happen in our country these days. Sometimes my vespers at night include tears for them, and it wasn't until I turned around 60 that it occurred to me that my college philosophy professor of years before that was correct about the unborn being real people early on in their first phases of life. I don't know why that started mattering to me, but it just took me a long number of years to sort out the debate and realize his words were good and true. It's just that not everyone comes to that same conclusion in the land of the free, so half our babies in this nation die before birth, and every one of them feels pain as their life is being extinguished, but you can't fight city hall.  And I'm not good enough at debate to change minds, so that's that.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 20, 2020)

beautress said:


> Thanks, J.A.N. I'll definitely perk up this morning and do what can be done. I figured out a way to make my own portapotty using two old walmart bags and an empty bleach bottle with a pair of kitchen scissors, cut off a top that will double as a "funnel" to gas up the Kubota tractor (when it stops raining freezing water) and a bottom that is lined and placed in the center of the base of a plastic chair I bought for my husband when he needed to sit in the shower to get clean when he was suffering from dementia. It was only used for a couple of weeks before his symptoms took him over and he passed. In spite of his vegatative state, I still loved him for all the laughter his jokes brightened my life with, his saving ways that left me enough to pay taxes with (if I can figure out how to keep it in the winning market), and fund my life so I can continue making quilts for free for the little fatherless babies that are being born around college campuses where the young men think there are no consequences for pleasure, until a young woman comes along and doesn't extinguish the life growing inside her body for the errors of youth. I read that there are now more extinguished lives than the births that happen in our country these days. Sometimes my vespers at night include tears for them, and it wasn't until I turned around 60 that it occurred to me that my college philosophy professor of years before that was correct about the unborn being real people early on in their first phases of life. I don't know why that started mattering to me, but it just took me a long number of years to sort out the debate and realize his words were good and true. It's just that not everyone comes to that same conclusion in the land of the free, so half our babies in this nation die before birth, and every one of them feels pain as their life is being extinguished, but you can't fight city hall.  And I'm not good enough at debate to change minds, so that's that.



You are quite an adventure Lady Beautress.. 
.


----------



## beautress (Feb 20, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Outta the park, J.A.N.!!! You touched my heart.


----------



## beautress (Feb 20, 2020)

Lumpy 1 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, J.A.N. I'll definitely perk up this morning and do what can be done. I figured out a way to make my own portapotty using two old walmart bags and an empty bleach bottle with a pair of kitchen scissors, cut off a top that will double as a "funnel" to gas up the Kubota tractor (when it stops raining freezing water) and a bottom that is lined and placed in the center of the base of a plastic chair I bought for my husband when he needed to sit in the shower to get clean when he was suffering from dementia. It was only used for a couple of weeks before his symptoms took him over and he passed. In spite of his vegatative state, I still loved him for all the laughter his jokes brightened my life with, his saving ways that left me enough to pay taxes with (if I can figure out how to keep it in the winning market), and fund my life so I can continue making quilts for free for the little fatherless babies that are being born around college campuses where the young men think there are no consequences for pleasure, until a young woman comes along and doesn't extinguish the life growing inside her body for the errors of youth. I read that there are now more extinguished lives than the births that happen in our country these days. Sometimes my vespers at night include tears for them, and it wasn't until I turned around 60 that it occurred to me that my college philosophy professor of years before that was correct about the unborn being real people early on in their first phases of life. I don't know why that started mattering to me, but it just took me a long number of years to sort out the debate and realize his words were good and true. It's just that not everyone comes to that same conclusion in the land of the free, so half our babies in this nation die before birth, and every one of them feels pain as their life is being extinguished, but you can't fight city hall.  And I'm not good enough at debate to change minds, so that's that.
> ...


Thank you, Mr. Lumpy One.


----------



## beautress (Feb 20, 2020)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > There should be one place in the USMB village where folks can just be themselves and get to know each other as we would if we lived next door or worked together or joined the same gym.
> ...


Cheese Louise, Cellerblock. Why didn't you tell us what you really think. <giggle>


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Feb 20, 2020)

beautress said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


/—-/ Why don’t you USMB guys form a quilting club?


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## beautress (Feb 20, 2020)

Cellblock2429 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


Because they snore same as me when the guys talk handgun weapons shop. We endure because we're friends here, doll. And we put up with our pals, whether it's caliberspeak or uneven log cabins blocks. You're welcome to join, but it's not ever boring to listen to a friend. At least not to me.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 20, 2020)

beautress said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



You snore, Becki?  My wife says she doesn't snore. She says she's dreaming that she's riding a motorcycle. I don't argue with her.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 20, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Thank you for this JAN. You absolutely demonstrate the spirit of what the Coffee Shop is intended to be.  ((((hugs))))


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 20, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


Righto! I even get along with Pogo here.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 20, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



There's a couple vistors that I behave myself 'Only because I have too'...….but if I catch them elsewhere, all bets are off 



and BTW...….you have no idea how many times I had to edit that before posting.


----------



## beautress (Feb 20, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


I used to not snore, but the other night I woke up dreaming I was snoring. I could swear I heard a snore. I've had a sinus infection buddying up with my case of asthma. It ain't purdy.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 20, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



Aw Hoss.  Man'd hafta be a damn fool to not get along wit chew.  

Wow, Foxy's done the place up rat nice.  Looks like being the first one in at the strip joint.


----------



## beautress (Feb 20, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I've never been to a strip joint. Think I'll go take a nap and see if I wake up snoring. <giggle>


----------



## Pogo (Feb 20, 2020)

beautress said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



I never have either.  I've seen them in uh, books.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 20, 2020)

hmmmmm …..any chance of a full moon tonight????


----------



## beautress (Feb 20, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> hmmmmm …..any chance of a full moon tonight????


It was a full moon when my nephew died on Feb 9. He suffered from seizures, and I didn't even know it till I got a call from his wife the evening of Feb. 8.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 20, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



Me too though we agree on pretty much nothing outside of the Coffee Shop, Pogo is a funny, charming, caring person that I really like in here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 20, 2020)

Cellblock2429 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



Beautress has a quilting thread elsewhere. But here in the Coffee shop we discuss medical stuff, dogs, cats, goats, bunny rabbits, birds, recipes, remodeling projects, decorating, cars, travels, jobs, issues at work, relocating in jobs and cities and such, various hobbies and art projects, relationships, engineering, mechanics, airplanes, education courses, wild foxes, and. . .well. . .I just don't have time to list it all. Oh, and occasionally Beautress's quilting. 

So stick around @Cellblock and you might find you like it. If not that's okay too. Everybody isn't going to love us.

But as a newcomer to the Coffee Shop you do get a complimentary beverage:


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 20, 2020)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
Seagal and Mr. Seagal.
Kat for wellness
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Jackson for wellness.
Mindful and healing for her shoulder.
Beautress for wellness.
Gracie and Mr. G. for continued progress for solutions.
Extra prayers/positive vibes for gallantwarrior dealing with his own health issues as well as a terribly difficult situation with Rod and stresses of caring for the animals.
Peach's Mr. P for continued progress, healing, and recovery.
Ringel and Ms Ringel - comfort, wellness, solutions for both.
Good results for Nosmo's step nephew dealing with difficult surgeries.
Beautress and SFC Ollie dealing with death and final arrangements for loved ones.

And we leave a light on so that those who have been away can find their way back, and we rejoice when they do.

*The waning days of February can be some of the snowiest of winter. But the back of winter is broken. And we can hear spring knocking on the door.*


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 21, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Pogo   ???

He's always mean to me and calls me names, horrid names .... he's a brute.....

psst .. and yet, oddly enough .. I agree..  lol
.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 21, 2020)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



The word of choice here is 'darling'.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 21, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



mmm .. so anyway.. I_'m kinda confused here .. 
._


----------



## Mindful (Feb 21, 2020)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...




This place is a hiatus from the name calling.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 21, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Awww shucks .. I was only kidding... mostly... 
.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 21, 2020)

beautress said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > hmmmmm …..any chance of a full moon tonight????
> ...



I'm sorry Miss Beau, I hadn't meant to remind you of that. I am so sorry 



I was being a bit facetious and sarcastic and trying to hide it in a more CS appropriate way toward 2 of those that I have to be nice too. Cause anywhere else on this board, it would have ended a bit differently.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 21, 2020)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## beautress (Feb 21, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


Not your fault. I was just obsessing because his life on this planet was not a good one for him. He was born with a birth defect my sister would not discuss. She drank, she smoked, she did drugs, but no matter what I loved her to pieces. She died 3 years ago, and her son disappeared on and off. One day out of the blue about a year ago, I got a call to his house and met his wife of 2 years. She seemed such a sweetie. They met when he began caring for her and had been acquainted in elementary school. They fell in love, but he continued getting a salary from a care giver's outfit for continuing his work, even after they got married. Even so, there are things about marriage that stress some people, and on a scale of 1 to 10, he suddenly became a 9. He tried to explain it to me a week before he passed away, but I just told him marriage had times you needed to adjust. On Feb 8 his wife called and said he was having seizures. Since my sister never discussed his issues, I was unaware of his history of seizures from an early age on. His dad passed away about 6 years ago, and my sister, 3 years ago. She had been his anchor, but he was offish by adulthood and as many times as I offered him help, he disappeared with no forwarding address, no phone calls, nothing. I was looking forward to spending time with him and his wife for life, when her call came. I went because she said I would be the only one to convince him to get into the ambulance. So I dropped everything and flew over there to find him writhing on the floor with a terrible full-body seizure, and reassured him the ambulance people were there to make sure he was okay, so he started cooperating enough to get him on a guerney, although he was visibly unhappy and looked terrorized. I followed his ambulance to the hospital with his wife in the car. When we got there they soon made it known they did not have the facilities to help his problem and airlifted him to a hospital nearby that did. So, again, we got into the car and followed the freeway to the hospital that was about 35 miles away. It was a long night, but it was already early in the morning, and relatives were called and drove the distance to the hospital. I spent a lot of time in his room, bemoaning about not listening to him more carefully, but thinking all along he would get better. What I didn't know is that the machines were all that were between him and the grave. I thought up to the time the family voted to remove the life-saving equipment, that he would make a miraculous recovery and we could look into why he was convulsing so strangely. I was holding his hand to give him courage when they removed the tubes, but instead of opening his eyes and blinking hope back to us, he flatlined in less than 5 minutes.

When you said full moon, I had been trying to remember when he passed away, had found out it was Feb. 9, and I knew when I drove home it was a full moon light which was helpful to my return trip home. I looked it up online, and it was Feb 8, and it was bright when we made our trip to the hospital because of the full moon. Then I called up his wife, and she confirmed it was Feb. 9 when he passed. Having nothing better to do, I came back here, and noticed the words "full moon." the same day. I was obsessing about if I had done this or known that or questioned my sister more about him while she was still living--you know, the coulda woulda shoulda routine.

So I'm sorry if you're feeling liable but it's my fault to have been obsessing. I just didn't deal with it well because i was probably the only one there who was absolutely sure he'd bounce right back into life when they removed the tubes. My cousin said quite plainly there was no hope for him before or after the tubes were taken out. Derr. I just kept on thinking he'd bounce back. Didn't happen. It's nobody's fault.

Please forgive me, J.A.N. You have never been anything but kind and thoughtful to everyone here. If anyone is to blame it is on me for obsessing over something no one alive had anything to do with. They were just keeping him alive with machines. The damages his extreme seizures caused were irreversible. He seized horrendously nonstop all night and all day and had seized 3 or 4 times while we were discussing whether to remove the tubes or not. The nurses and doctor were recommending withdrawing the tubes. When your life is over, it's over. People in the ER are skilled in their practice of dealing with people on the edge between life and death and have a good series of tests that determine whether there's hope or not and the percentages were one in a million. That's bad odds, and I was deaf to bad odds.

Worked on a quilt this afternoon, and am getting back to it. Everything is lime and dark green, the color of life and growth. Our sorrows define how wonderful good times are. A toast to your good and beneficent life, J.A.N., Foxy, and all who come here and share stuff, good and bad.
To life and good stuff. 
And prayers for all the rest. ​


----------



## Mindful (Feb 21, 2020)

beautress said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



Indeed. So much death, sadness, marriages breaking down, you name it.

Let the good times return. 

The British are not as forthcoming about their emotions as the Americans. They say that's why the Coronavirus is more contained.They don't hug all that much.


----------



## beautress (Feb 21, 2020)

Mindful said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


I don't know. The only one I knew while we lived in Wyoming was gracious and kindly. She was the one that told me (and it's true) that tea tastes better if you use just a little bit of sugar in it. (We were using heaping spoonsful of it in ours before that.) Her name was Elaine, and her husband's name was Andy. I didn't hear they had transferred until a month after they were gone. I hadn't had time to tell her my daughter's middle name was given to be Elaine after her. Seems he was in oil and uranium, but she was as proper as royalty, imho, and a very lovely person. I never heard if they stayed back east where they relocated or found their way back home to Great Britain.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 21, 2020)

beautress said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



Can you believe, I don't drink tea?


----------



## beautress (Feb 21, 2020)

Mindful: Can you believe, I don't drink tea?​
Yes. I wasn't much of a tea drinker in the past, but after having suffered through numerous autoimmune diseases, I finally kept seeing the same thing: stop drinking milk and dairy products. 

I tried fruit juices, but kept seeing "You'll get diabetes if you overdo drinking sweet fruity drinks including fruit juice."

And I kept reading about this and that antioxidant being in both black, green, and raspberry, blueberry, and other fruit teas that have no sugar in them but many of the antioxidants and good things about fruit sans the sugar, so tea it is and tea it's gonna be.


----------



## beautress (Feb 21, 2020)

Oh, Mindful, I should have asked, what do you drink?


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 21, 2020)

Pogo said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 21, 2020)

Stolen from Hombre's FB page. Our critical thinking post of the day:


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 21, 2020)

Mindful said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



That has been one both educational and fascinating aspect of the Coffee Shop, i.e. understanding all the stuff every person seems to have to go through in a lifetime. And the degree of relevance for each of us is different:






But the degree of understanding and emotional support we manage to offer out of our own pain, stress, frustrations, whatever, has been so valuable to me. And I so hope it has been for others.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Dajjal (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Hossfly (Feb 21, 2020)

This guy should try out for the L.A. Rams!


*
*


----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2020)

Hey guys! Sorry I have been MIA. When I am not here, I am on twitter reading and eating popcorn (not really..just reading, lol)...or helping MrG put his puzzle together or watching tv. Right now, I'm trying to decide if I like Hunters with Al Pacino on Amazon. Not sure yet. In case nobody knows..its a new show...this is the first season. Nazi hunters, time frame 1977 or thereabouts. Still debating if I want to continue it cuz its a bit..um...raggedy, story wise.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 22, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> This guy should try out for the L.A. Rams!
> 
> 
> *
> *



No kidding.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 22, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Hey guys! Sorry I have been MIA. When I am not here, I am on twitter reading and eating popcorn (not really..just reading, lol)...or helping MrG put his puzzle together or watching tv. Right now, I'm trying to decide if I like Hunters with Al Pacino on Amazon. Not sure yet. In case nobody knows..its a new show...this is the first season. Nazi hunters, time frame 1977 or thereabouts. Still debating if I want to continue it cuz its a bit..um...raggedy, story wise.



Always happy when you check in with a proof of life post Gracie. 

FYI, if I'm watching TV the odds are pretty good that I'm also eating popcorn. Hands down my favorite go to comfort food.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 22, 2020)

beautress said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



Wow, just wow...…..hon, there is absolutely nothing for me to forgive you for. YOU haven't done anything wrong, nor are you responsible for anything that had happened with your nephew. His seizures or his death. How were you to know of the seriousness of his condition, if you weren't aware of it? That wasn't your fault, nor was not questioning your sister about it. She should have been more upfront about it, or even the nephew could have been more forthcoming instead of disappearing. These things you had NO control over and there is no fault or blame to be had really by anyone. What's done is done. Do accept the knowledge that his wife had called and you dropped everything to be by his side at the end. That is more than honorable sacrifice and few others would have done the same. You came when they needed you most. 

As for your obsessing? Sounds more to me than just your nephew that's got you out of sorts and I will now ask you to forgive me for what I'm about to say, and you can take it how ever you think is appropriate...….You have done an exemplary job of providing care of your loved ones when they needed you most. You stepped up willingly when called upon and there is no shame in that whatsoever. You did what needed to be done to ease their journey forward. 

Caregiver guilt? Questioning yourself of what more you could have done? If you would have zigged instead of zagged? That maybe if you would have given more, they would still be here? This, these types of thoughts are what plague those of us left behind, to wonder if we could have done more to make them better. That and wondering if they forgive us, for not providing the miracle of life...…….yet in truth the greater question is can we forgive ourselves. If at all possible, stand back and realize their passing was not in your control. It would have happened with or without you being there. Your part in it, made their journey easier and provided the comfort they needed to let go. 

I can only hope you understand the full depth of what I'm trying to tell you. And that you have no idea of how important you are to others. What if you didn't go to the hospital to be by his side? What if you didn't care for your husband and had put him in a facility instead?? What if you didn't make and give away your quilts? Or a thousand other what if's that you are doing, but didn't??? I would venture a guess that there would be a lot of quality missing in many peoples lives. 


Now I'd like to share with you something I wrote after my oldest son had lost another (3rd) friend to suicide within 2 years, as something to hold onto when life gets you down....

*I am not responsible for other peoples choices. We all make our own and must accept the consequences of them. Sometimes we succeed and other times we fail and we need to own both. We all have demons we must conquer and conquer we must, for if we give in, not only do we lose, but also those around us who love us and look to us for guidance. Life is not easy and it can be difficult to put one foot in front of the other when we don't want to face another day. Take a break, catch your breath but don't ever give up and never give in. You are loved, you are worth it and you are needed. *


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 22, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Hey guys! Sorry I have been MIA. When I am not here, I am on twitter reading and eating popcorn (not really..just reading, lol)...or helping MrG put his puzzle together or watching tv. Right now, I'm trying to decide if I like Hunters with Al Pacino on Amazon. Not sure yet. In case nobody knows..its a new show...this is the first season. Nazi hunters, time frame 1977 or thereabouts. Still debating if I want to continue it cuz its a bit..um...raggedy, story wise.



I've been thinking of you the last few days. My colonoscopy was yesterday, but was put on a liquid diet for 3 days prior, then all the laxatives in less than 24 hours. I may never drink Gatorade again. And all that prep was the worst of it. Twilight was the only option, but I was out like a light all during the procedure. The nurse had to wake me up to tell me to go home. Had a couple of polyps removed, Dr said they were fine, but will get the report next week. ok TMI but I don't want to do that again.


----------



## beautress (Feb 22, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


Thanks for the wonderful words, J.A.N., that bring peace. Truly a day-brightener for me. Hope your procedure brings a diagnosis for healing. I've been through that procedure a few times, and was never fond of it, but it ruled out other problems so we could go forward with doctor's orders.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 22, 2020)

Saturday morning!

40th Anniversary of the USA Olympic hockey team's win over the Russians.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Oddball (Feb 22, 2020)

40 years ago today, I was glued to the teevee  to watch one of the most spellbinding games of any kind in my life...

All the goals from that evening...I remember when the last-second goal was scored in the 1st period ( @ 0:42), they might actually have a chance.....When Eruzione scored to make it 4-3, there was still 10:00 left in the game....A month in hockey time.....Yet they held on and won!


----------



## Corazon (Feb 22, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> This guy should try out for the L.A. Rams!
> 
> 
> *
> *


This little dog could be a talented soccer player


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 22, 2020)

Oddball said:


> 40 years ago today, I was glued to the teevee  to watch one of the most spellbinding games of any kind in my life...
> 
> All the goals from that evening...I remember when the last-second goal was scored in the 1st period ( @ 0:42), they might actually have a chance.....When Eruzione scored to make it 4-3, there was still 10:00 left in the game....A month in hockey time.....Yet they held on and won!



I have the movie of it in my movie collection.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 22, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys! Sorry I have been MIA. When I am not here, I am on twitter reading and eating popcorn (not really..just reading, lol)...or helping MrG put his puzzle together or watching tv. Right now, I'm trying to decide if I like Hunters with Al Pacino on Amazon. Not sure yet. In case nobody knows..its a new show...this is the first season. Nazi hunters, time frame 1977 or thereabouts. Still debating if I want to continue it cuz its a bit..um...raggedy, story wise.
> ...


3 days???? Overkill, in my opinion and I told my doc when he gave me his set of rules prior, that there is no way I will follow those rules. Bull hockey, I said. You drink that crap they give ya and shit til all you shit is nothing but clear stuff. Then stop. Ive done that 2 times now and both times was accepted as "clean enough".
So next time..in 10 years if that is what they told you to do it again...don't torture yourself. Eat light foods 2 days prior. Eggs, cream of wheat or rice, toast, fruit. Easily digested foods. Day before, poached egg in the morning and one piece of toast, lots of jello, tea, etc. At 10pm...drink the crap they gave ya. Sit on pot and drink it...then when you look after an hour or so of pooping...and its CLEAR....you are done. Next morning...get rotor rootered.


----------



## beautress (Feb 22, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> This guy should try out for the L.A. Rams!
> 
> 
> *
> *


What a dog!


----------



## Oddball (Feb 22, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > 40 years ago today, I was glued to the teevee  to watch one of the most spellbinding games of any kind in my life...
> ...


Mom loves it.


----------



## Roy Batty (Feb 22, 2020)

I live in the Severn valley, flood water is at my fence, if it rains next week my property will be flooded, my house is built up 4 feet above the worst ever flood level. If my house is flooded out the whole of my lowland Shire will be too.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 22, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> I live in the Severn valley, flood water is at my fence, if it rains next week my property will be flooded, my house is built up 4 feet above the worst ever flood level. If my house is flooded out the whole of my lowland Shire will be too.



Sorry to hear that. I live on top of a hill so am immune to flooding.


----------



## Roy Batty (Feb 22, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > I live in the Severn valley, flood water is at my fence, if it rains next week my property will be flooded, my house is built up 4 feet above the worst ever flood level. If my house is flooded out the whole of my lowland Shire will be too.
> ...



Those  hills you can see in the picture, they are extinct volcanoes, we had the local news cameras 200 yards from my house recording how bad it was.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Hossfly (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 23, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> I live in the Severn valley, flood water is at my fence, if it rains next week my property will be flooded, my house is built up 4 feet above the worst ever flood level. If my house is flooded out the whole of my lowland Shire will be too.



Oh wow Roy. We got rain today too but we need it. You sure don't. Are you building a boat? Do you own one?  I would tether it to your porch on a long rope.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## beautress (Feb 23, 2020)

My brother, what an angel he is. He came over here, sized up my water pump situation, went and bought a pump, hose, and long electric cord and rigged up a way to get water from my lake up to the back door so I could have water to flush the toilet. I've been sick a lot lately, and even though it's like pond water, I won't have to put bleach in the potty every time I pee. He also is going to contact the water well service and pay for the new pump. The problem is they have to take the roof off the barn to pull up 200' of plastic pipes, because the pump is at the very bottom. So soon, hopefully, the water will be restored. I just had this done 18 months ago, but the business that did ti, the boss skipped town.

I'm stuck in the house with my little case of fever and asthma, so I was so grateful to see him. He came up here because my late nephew's wife was having friends and family over to commemmorate my nephew's passing. They were too poor to give him a funeral, and I had to miss what they did due to fever and my little asthma issue. My brother thinks I'm not well because of stress. Thanks to all of you for putting up with my tears and fears when I lost my dear nephew. It was good to see my brother, his son, and my other sister's son who came to pitch in and help my brother install the pump close to or in (I'm not sure which) the small lake behind the house, My 100' electric cord didn't quite reach the lake edge where the pump likely is.

You all area the best.


----------



## beautress (Feb 23, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> I live in the Severn valley, flood water is at my fence, if it rains next week my property will be flooded, my house is built up 4 feet above the worst ever flood level. If my house is flooded out the whole of my lowland Shire will be too.


Looks like a wide river there, Roy. My yard has been soggy for several weeks now, but we needed the rain. The 2011 hot weather and 90-day dry spell in the winter caused me to lose almost all my tall pines. only two of the dozen or so tall pines that died were left when all was said and done. I've noticed a tree came up where there was none out on the soggy back 40, and a stand of baby tall pines came up near the old stand, but the following year, only one of them remained. I think the deer ate the others. The entire area was decimated in the drought, but for some reason, the Sam Houston National Forest was left intact, although it's hard to tell if the remaining trees just bushed out and grew a little taller or what.  Prayers up for better weather and for the safety of your home from floodwaters.


----------



## Roy Batty (Feb 23, 2020)

beautress said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > I live in the Severn valley, flood water is at my fence, if it rains next week my property will be flooded, my house is built up 4 feet above the worst ever flood level. If my house is flooded out the whole of my lowland Shire will be too.
> ...



Thanks beautress, it’s drizzling here with rain not the heavy stuff. Next week I’m away working near London, just outside the dreaded M25 orbital motorway, the wife will phone me if the water looks like coming up to the house the water flood would have to rise by another 5 ft  to get into the house, I’m confident we won’t ever be flooded out, the wife worries...as they do.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 23, 2020)

beautress said:


> My brother, what an angel he is. He came over here, sized up my water pump situation, went and bought a pump, hose, and long electric cord and rigged up a way to get water from my lake up to the back door so I could have water to flush the toilet. I've been sick a lot lately, and even though it's like pond water, I won't have to put bleach in the potty every time I pee. He also is going to contact the water well service and pay for the new pump. The problem is they have to take the roof off the barn to pull up 200' of plastic pipes, because the pump is at the very bottom. So soon, hopefully, the water will be restored. I just had this done 18 months ago, but the business that did ti, the boss skipped town.
> 
> I'm stuck in the house with my little case of fever and asthma, so I was so grateful to see him. He came up here because my late nephew's wife was having friends and family over to commemmorate my nephew's passing. They were too poor to give him a funeral, and I had to miss what they did due to fever and my little asthma issue. My brother thinks I'm not well because of stress. Thanks to all of you for putting up with my tears and fears when I lost my dear nephew. It was good to see my brother, his son, and my other sister's son who came to pitch in and help my brother install the pump close to or in (I'm not sure which) the small lake behind the house, My 100' electric cord didn't quite reach the lake edge where the pump likely is.
> 
> You all area the best.



Geez Beautress. I can't imagine going through all that you've gone through over the last ten years. It seems so unfair. It is great though that you have family who can help. Wish we could do more than care. But we do.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 23, 2020)

Just goes to show you that common sense is not universal anywhere in the world.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 23, 2020)

Hi all.  I read through and see what many others are going through in their lives and honestly I don't think I have it that bad.  Sure the wife has cancer but it's being treated, successfully or not is yet to be seen.  But we're "older" and eventually our expiration date arrives and we have to move on.  
Our financial troubles appear to be well over, thanks for all your prayers there and we own our own home.  While I have some physical challenges I'm still able to get much done though often it just takes much longer. 
As for the wife they started her on another chemo recommended by the MD Anderson consulting Sarcoma Oncologist.


----------



## Roy Batty (Feb 23, 2020)

beautress said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > I live in the Severn valley, flood water is at my fence, if it rains next week my property will be flooded, my house is built up 4 feet above the worst ever flood level. If my house is flooded out the whole of my lowland Shire will be too.
> ...


I had to get my DeWalt laser level out of my work vehicle and show my wife how high the water would have to get to flood us out.
After putting it on the path at the front and back of our property and lasering around the area when it got dark Mrs Batty was reassured.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 23, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Hi all.  I read through and see what many others are going through in their lives and honestly I don't think I have it that bad.  Sure the wife has cancer but it's being treated, successfully or not is yet to be seen.  But we're "older" and eventually our expiration date arrives and we have to move on.
> Our financial troubles appear to be well over, thanks for all your prayers there and we own our own home.  While I have some physical challenges I'm still able to get much done though often it just takes much longer.
> As for the wife they started her on another chemo recommended by the MD Anderson consulting Sarcoma Oncologist.



Mrs. R is on my critical prayer list Ringel and I try to remember to pray for all on that list every day not only for healing if that is to be, but for qualify of life for her and for you in the process. Have been missing you around here lately, but know you have a ton on your plate.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 23, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all.  I read through and see what many others are going through in their lives and honestly I don't think I have it that bad.  Sure the wife has cancer but it's being treated, successfully or not is yet to be seen.  But we're "older" and eventually our expiration date arrives and we have to move on.
> ...


I'm often here but not always posting.  Most of the time I'm even logged in but doing other things around the house or online elsewhere.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 23, 2020)

For Professor Pogo


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 23, 2020)

Went to the rodeo at the Cowtown Stockyards Coliseum yesterday. Took this pic before the start. My Next door neighbor's son was a bull rider. Lasted less than 2 seconds. Only one rider was successful.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 24, 2020)

Me .. I can hardly ride a horse .. but I'm sure ...


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 24, 2020)

I’m sitting in Tampa airport waiting for a flight home. I spent the weekend here. I’m going to work tonight, so I’m hoping I can nap for a couple of hours when I get home.

Doing a weekend trip is a bit difficult. I worked until 3am Saturday morning, didn’t get to sleep until maybe 4:30, then woke up at 8:30 because I had a noon flight. Today I got up at 7am to be able to get dropped at the airport, but will leave for work at 5pm as usual and work until /:30-3:00 am.

I had a good weekend, but it would be easier if my work schedule were more usual or I took a day off lol.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 24, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> I’m sitting in Tampa airport waiting for a flight home. I spent the weekend here. I’m going to work tonight, so I’m hoping I can nap for a couple of hours when I get home.
> 
> Doing a weekend trip is a bit difficult. I worked until 3am Saturday morning, didn’t get to sleep until maybe 4:30, then woke up at 8:30 because I had a noon flight. Today I got up at 7am to be able to get dropped at the airport, but will leave for work at 5pm as usual and work until /:30-3:00 am.
> 
> I had a good weekend, but it would be easier if my work schedule were more usual or I took a day off lol.



mmm ..  after all that I'd probably be pretty irritable or just plain dingy .. both could be fun but you do have a great case for a day off..


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 24, 2020)

beautress said:


> Boy, what a nothing day. Made a routine run to Wally World to buy a weeks' worth of water. My well is still kaput until I can settle my finances, and right now, some of that water will come in handy for a bath. Marine baths just don't do it for me, and this no water in the house stuff is something I never had to deal with for more than a couple of hours in the past.
> 
> I didn't sew a stitch, but located a few more quilt stores in my state, all of which are out of my driving range, and my escort left the planet almost four years ago now, and he was also the photographer, so I can' show you any pictures of the quilts I turned in because there aren't any, and our charity bees are so busy working on quilts they don't have time for taking pictures either, so my entire career is like it didn't happen after I die. Oh, well, I'm not giving up, I have a goal this year of trying to complete 60 quilts, and since it's terrible outside right now, it's a perfect time to get most of this stuff done. I'm pretty sure I turned in 10 quilts in January, because December went by too fast, so the quilts not done in the busy holiday season got done by mid January. And I'm not exactly off the starting line for next month's donation. This waterless situation has me trying to keep my mind off the lack of a good hot steamy bath on these cold days. It turned bitter today, and it could freeze tonight. brrrr! Well, it's only seven thirty here. I could get something started or finish the edges around the red and white brick quilt with blue mortar. It's gonna be so cute.  /bragging stops now.
> 
> Love y'all!  Hope everything works out well for everybody this week.





beautress said:


> Boy, what a nothing day. Made a routine run to Wally World to buy a weeks' worth of water. My well is still kaput until I can settle my finances, and right now, some of that water will come in handy for a bath. Marine baths just don't do it for me, and this no water in the house stuff is something I never had to deal with for more than a couple of hours in the past.
> 
> I didn't sew a stitch, but located a few more quilt stores in my state, all of which are out of my driving range, and my escort left the planet almost four years ago now, and he was also the photographer, so I can' show you any pictures of the quilts I turned in because there aren't any, and our charity bees are so busy working on quilts they don't have time for taking pictures either, so my entire career is like it didn't happen after I die. Oh, well, I'm not giving up, I have a goal this year of trying to complete 60 quilts, and since it's terrible outside right now, it's a perfect time to get most of this stuff done. I'm pretty sure I turned in 10 quilts in January, because December went by too fast, so the quilts not done in the busy holiday season got done by mid January. And I'm not exactly off the starting line for next month's donation. This waterless situation has me trying to keep my mind off the lack of a good hot steamy bath on these cold days. It turned bitter today, and it could freeze tonight. brrrr! Well, it's only seven thirty here. I could get something started or finish the edges around the red and white brick quilt with blue mortar. It's gonna be so cute.  /bragging stops now.
> 
> Love y'all!  Hope everything works out well for everybody this week.


I know what you mean about the lack of water.  Both our 220V generators are in the shop and that's the flavor electricity my well pump likes.  So, we are tinkering water either from the place in town or from the local family service station.  Lots of people tanker water around here but you  have to bring your own hose to get water at the service station.  I wish the partner had gotten that backhoe finished before he crashed and burned with his stroke.  Most likely I'll need to hire someone to put the thing back together.  I need that machine to dig the water lines for both the house and the barn.  Have to have the lines down about 8 feet in order to be sure they won't freeze.  
You used to post pics of some of your quilts here, if I recall.  I envy you having the time to do a thing that pleases you so much.  I was looking forward to retiring but now that plan has been sidelined.  I will be making soap again, soon, though.  There's a local deli that features locally produced goods and the owner/operator has reserved shelf space for my soaps.  There's a nice local farmers' market that will start up again around May.  Since I'll be recuperating from my hip surgery maybe I'll be able to set up there to sell some goodies, too.  
We are no strangers to bitter weather here.  It's beautiful, clear and you can see the Milky Way forever but that means it's back below zero, -13 exactly.  You stay warm, Beau.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 24, 2020)

beautress said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


Thank you for sharing that, Beau.  What a trial.  How is his wife doing?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 24, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> I live in the Severn valley, flood water is at my fence, if it rains next week my property will be flooded, my house is built up 4 feet above the worst ever flood level. If my house is flooded out the whole of my lowland Shire will be too.


What a mess, Roy.  Your place is safe, though?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 24, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > I live in the Severn valley, flood water is at my fence, if it rains next week my property will be flooded, my house is built up 4 feet above the worst ever flood level. If my house is flooded out the whole of my lowland Shire will be too.
> ...


No one is immune, but some of us are safer than others.  Of course, it would take Armageddon level floods to reach my place, but I am not thinking it couldn't happen.  If my place floods, I'll just kiss my butt goodbye, though.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 24, 2020)

beautress said:


> My brother, what an angel he is. He came over here, sized up my water pump situation, went and bought a pump, hose, and long electric cord and rigged up a way to get water from my lake up to the back door so I could have water to flush the toilet. I've been sick a lot lately, and even though it's like pond water, I won't have to put bleach in the potty every time I pee. He also is going to contact the water well service and pay for the new pump. The problem is they have to take the roof off the barn to pull up 200' of plastic pipes, because the pump is at the very bottom. So soon, hopefully, the water will be restored. I just had this done 18 months ago, but the business that did ti, the boss skipped town.
> 
> I'm stuck in the house with my little case of fever and asthma, so I was so grateful to see him. He came up here because my late nephew's wife was having friends and family over to commemmorate my nephew's passing. They were too poor to give him a funeral, and I had to miss what they did due to fever and my little asthma issue. My brother thinks I'm not well because of stress. Thanks to all of you for putting up with my tears and fears when I lost my dear nephew. It was good to see my brother, his son, and my other sister's son who came to pitch in and help my brother install the pump close to or in (I'm not sure which) the small lake behind the house, My 100' electric cord didn't quite reach the lake edge where the pump likely is.
> 
> You all area the best.


Beau, your tears and fears are ours, too.  Sometimes, I feel helpless because there is so little I can do to help y'all.  I am so happy to know that your brother was able to come through for you.  Any, yes, stress has a lot to do with our physical well-being.  Unfortunately, there is often little we can do to alleviate the stress in our lives.  You do so much good for others.  Your quilts no doubt bring a ray of beauty and color into lives that might otherwise have so little.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 24, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Hi all.  I read through and see what many others are going through in their lives and honestly I don't think I have it that bad.  Sure the wife has cancer but it's being treated, successfully or not is yet to be seen.  But we're "older" and eventually our expiration date arrives and we have to move on.
> Our financial troubles appear to be well over, thanks for all your prayers there and we own our own home.  While I have some physical challenges I'm still able to get much done though often it just takes much longer.
> As for the wife they started her on another chemo recommended by the MD Anderson consulting Sarcoma Oncologist.


I'm still "praying" for you and Mrs. R.  All of us are approaching our expiration dates but I'm sure I'm not the only one not quite ready to punch my ticket to the Rainbow Bridge quite yet.
Take care of yourself and Mrs. R.


----------



## beautress (Feb 24, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


She's already flirting with men. I took her to Walmart because she didn't have a car before I got so sick, and she and her grown daughter were flirting with the same man, and she bragged about it all the way back to her house. I was already stressed from my nephew's death, and I have been running a fever which broke last night or early this morning. I finally fell asleep around 3 am til the phone rang with a "Fraudulent Caller" (my phone identifies dishonest merchants by that title) at 8:01 am. I was groggy, and when I went downstairs for the phone, I accidentally ran into the open door of the oven I was heating the kitchen with, which is built into the wall, and the door opened was at chest height, and put a nick in my chin while I still had sleep in my eyes. When I got to the phone, they'd already hung up, but my Caller ID button said it was a Fraudulent Call. Since it's Monday morning, I collected my wits as best I could, and called the Well and Pump service and my brother to make arrangements for them to come here tomorrow and go through the all day job of pulling up 200 feet of pipes to get to the water pump, which means they will have to take off and replace the roof again of the barn the well is located in. lol.

Hey thanks gallantwarrior. Hope the spring melt is early and kind to the Great State of Alaska and that you have a steller spring and summer ahead and a garden that produces the best food for you and your charges and loved ones, good health to your herd, and great benefits when you retire. I always learn something good when I read your posts.

Big hug for everybody here. 
And as the Irish say, "May ye be in heaven half an hour before the Devil knows yer dead."


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## Hossfly (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 24, 2020)

beautress said:


> My brother, what an angel he is. He came over here, sized up my water pump situation, went and bought a pump, hose, and long electric cord and rigged up a way to get water from my lake up to the back door so I could have water to flush the toilet. I've been sick a lot lately, and even though it's like pond water, I won't have to put bleach in the potty every time I pee. He also is going to contact the water well service and pay for the new pump. The problem is they have to take the roof off the barn to pull up 200' of plastic pipes, because the pump is at the very bottom. So soon, hopefully, the water will be restored. I just had this done 18 months ago, but the business that did ti, the boss skipped town.
> 
> I'm stuck in the house with my little case of fever and asthma, so I was so grateful to see him. He came up here because my late nephew's wife was having friends and family over to commemmorate my nephew's passing. They were too poor to give him a funeral, and I had to miss what they did due to fever and my little asthma issue. My brother thinks I'm not well because of stress. Thanks to all of you for putting up with my tears and fears when I lost my dear nephew. It was good to see my brother, his son, and my other sister's son who came to pitch in and help my brother install the pump close to or in (I'm not sure which) the small lake behind the house, My 100' electric cord didn't quite reach the lake edge where the pump likely is.
> 
> You all area the best.



I'm surprised your pump is that deep where you are. I would think the water table much higher. Some places in New Mexico the water table was so high you could pretty much hand dig wells.  But when we lived on the mountain our pump was almost 400 feet down. The water was hard enough to chew but it was potable and there was plenty of it. The folks who sold us the house then moved across to the other side of our small valley and got water at much more favorable levels. It was really soft too but so high sulphur that they had to put reverse osmosis on both ends to make it potable.

Mother Nature can be weird.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 24, 2020)

Wish it would rain here. This is the first time in forever history that it has not rained in February here. Next week, its to get in the 80's. In February. Which means its going to be a horrendously hot summer unless a cold snap hits us in march. Hell, the trees are already budding and the rose bush offered a single red rose. Not good. No, not good at all. I just hope home calls before it gets too bad here.


----------



## beautress (Feb 24, 2020)

I'm glad you checked in, Ringle. And Mrs. R is a frequent flyer on my prayer list. Beets, carrots, a radish and celery on a daily basis augment cancer sufferers' medicines and chemo. Oh, yes, and just a slice of raw potato (never green) for vitamin C. Green potatoes are said to carry some kind of poison, but you want the greenest celery you can get. Go figger.


----------



## beautress (Feb 24, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > My brother, what an angel he is. He came over here, sized up my water pump situation, went and bought a pump, hose, and long electric cord and rigged up a way to get water from my lake up to the back door so I could have water to flush the toilet. I've been sick a lot lately, and even though it's like pond water, I won't have to put bleach in the potty every time I pee. He also is going to contact the water well service and pay for the new pump. The problem is they have to take the roof off the barn to pull up 200' of plastic pipes, because the pump is at the very bottom. So soon, hopefully, the water will be restored. I just had this done 18 months ago, but the business that did ti, the boss skipped town.
> ...


The artesian water here is deeper, even though we have a shelf of crystalline type hard rock about 3 feet down. When you go out to the front fence, you have to be careful with the lawn mower because it rises here and there, and on my place, it's there, but it is not consistent, probably due to the construction of the road years ago. My place is between seasonal creeks, and the one by the road is probably 20 feet down from the road surface, give or take a yard. Oh, I know what the stones are called. We're about three counties south of Limestone County. And it's not exclusive to that area. lol I have no idea why we have limestone nor what type of geological process and elements make it.  It cracks, and the dirt there washes away from it as quickly as mud seeps in.  The only plants I know of that can break through are our tall pines which are tap root in nature if they're like other conifers. They thrive in the vicinity, and they grow to well over 100' high, give or take 20 feet. I have 2 holdout dead ones standing from the 2011 drought. All the bark has fallen away, but they didn't crash down after 3 years like the ones on the other side of the lake did. I don't know why. Those half dozen on the other side (or more) rotted and berry bushes came up everywhere around where their core broke down into the surrounding soil, and they were a reddish color all broken up a few years after they fell. They were so beautiful and added an enigmatic touch of beauty where they were before mother nature cracked her whip. The two trees that survived the hot drought back then were younger trees. It's as though the more mature trees knew they had a better chance, so they gave up and let the youngsters have what little minerals and water there was, which apparently was not enough for the 120-footers. Their skeletons remind me of how beautiful they were when we first got here. They called it the hundred-year drought, and from here, I could see the smoke signals of burns 30 or 40 miles away. One day I counted 7 all at the same time. It was the worst of all days. Texas was just on fire. An entire town burned down where the Ozarka water plant was, I think. A huge percentage of the town's population lost their homes in a matter of of fifteen minutes of mother natures' wrath. This is the only picture I could find, but it shows mid Texas that same summer. It doesn't even show East Texas, but it's much dry-er in middle Texas. The entire state lost Four million acres. 2011 Texas wildfires - Wikipedia  Never saw anything like it. 2011 broke all the records of all time. Our well's water did not fail us.



​


----------



## beautress (Feb 24, 2020)

​


----------



## beautress (Feb 25, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Wish it would rain here. This is the first time in forever history that it has not rained in February here. Next week, its to get in the 80's. In February. Which means its going to be a horrendously hot summer unless a cold snap hits us in march. Hell, the trees are already budding and the rose bush offered a single red rose. Not good. No, not good at all. I just hope home calls before it gets too bad here.


Prayers up for a little rain along the West Coast where you live, Gracie. According to the weather people here, it looks like we get a 2.5 day reprieve, then another 5 days of intermittent rain. It was sunny today, but when I went out to the neglected garden area, I walked out to the flowering pear tree to see if it was still alive. It had a thriving antbed there, and I though "oh, no. They must be milking aphids off the flowering pears. I have no idea why I planted that tree right in the middle of the garden. Maybe I saw a picture of one in a magazine, I'm not sure... 

Have an appointment with the well service people at ten tomorrow. Nighters, hope everyone has a great tomorrow, oh wait, it IS tomorrow. Good night!


----------



## Roy Batty (Feb 25, 2020)

I’m near Woking in Surrey, I started on a new contract yesterday, the hotel I’m staying at is 31 miles away, it was a trial by combat to get here this morning and last night to find a parking space for the company vehicle. That’s why they pay me well because I can endure, hardships are just part of the package for this type of work. 4-1/2 years to go that’s all.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 25, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> I’m near Woking in Surrey, I started on a new contract yesterday, the hotel I’m staying at is 31 miles away, it was a trial by combat to get here this morning and last night to find a parking space for the company vehicle. That’s why they pay me well because I can endure, hardships are just part of the package for this type of work. 4-1/2 years to go that’s all.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Dajjal (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 25, 2020)

One of my favorite kitten videos. Be sure to have your speakers on. Not only is the kitten outstanding, but whoever mastered the music is a genius:


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 25, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> One of my favorite kitten videos. Be sure to have your speakers on. Not only is the kitten outstanding, but whoever mastered the music is a genius:


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 25, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > One of my favorite kitten videos. Be sure to have your speakers on. Not only is the kitten outstanding, but whoever mastered the music is a genius:



Interesting. Our cats have often pretended something was dangerous and needed attacking when they were in the mood to play, but it appears there is something about cucumbers that really freaks them out.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 25, 2020)

beautress said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


From your description, it would seem your nephew's wife and daughter are dealing with their issues.  You should concentrate on yourself now and focus on your healing.  I'll bee here pulling for you.
I get an alert for spam calls, too.  I just ignore them.  
Boyo, boy!  Seems like a lot to get the water situation straightened out.  I was going to locate my well in the barn and am glad I decided on somewhere between the barn and the house.  Now, I just need to dig the water lines down 8' in both directions and get things set up from there.  
The four surviving kids are growing well.  The two bucklings are outside with their mommas and are little thugs.  The two frostbitten girls are inside with their mommas (my house smells like a barn!) and one is growing normally and her hind feet seem to be healing.  The other one has some damage to her hind legs above her feet and the lower legs and feet are not growing along with the rest of her.  They seem stunted and do not respond to stimuli.  I'm worried she might lose those legs from the hock down.  That will require a tough decision if that happens.
For you, I hope that your summer brings lots of early flowers and a good garden crop.  I hope that you get to feeling better.  No doubt part of your problems are stress related.  You are an inspiration for me with all the beautiful things you create.  Take care of yourself!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 25, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > My brother, what an angel he is. He came over here, sized up my water pump situation, went and bought a pump, hose, and long electric cord and rigged up a way to get water from my lake up to the back door so I could have water to flush the toilet. I've been sick a lot lately, and even though it's like pond water, I won't have to put bleach in the potty every time I pee. He also is going to contact the water well service and pay for the new pump. The problem is they have to take the roof off the barn to pull up 200' of plastic pipes, because the pump is at the very bottom. So soon, hopefully, the water will be restored. I just had this done 18 months ago, but the business that did ti, the boss skipped town.
> ...


My well finally struck good water at about 320'.  It's a super well, though.  The head pressure is enough to push the water up to 70' below the surface (from 320').  It was like a geyser when they finally got good water.  The well digger told me that in over 50 years of digging wells, this was one of the best ever.  My problem now is keeping the generator running to drive the pump.  When I can afford it, I plan on putting in a hand pump.  Those things cost about $4000-$5000!!!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 25, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Wish it would rain here. This is the first time in forever history that it has not rained in February here. Next week, its to get in the 80's. In February. Which means its going to be a horrendously hot summer unless a cold snap hits us in march. Hell, the trees are already budding and the rose bush offered a single red rose. Not good. No, not good at all. I just hope home calls before it gets too bad here.


Crap Gracie!  Not good at all.  You do not need another hot, dry place to escape from.  I'd send some snow if I could.  We've had enough for my taste but not enough to make sure the summer doesn't turn into another inferno here.  I do hope "home" calls for you soon.  You deserve a time of peace and happiness without having to worry about where next.
Remember:  That which does not kill you....
You wanna come up here and meet a bear?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 25, 2020)

beautress said:


> I'm glad you checked in, Ringle. And Mrs. R is a frequent flyer on my prayer list. Beets, carrots, a radish and celery on a daily basis augment cancer sufferers' medicines and chemo. Oh, yes, and just a slice of raw potato (never green) for vitamin C. Green potatoes are said to carry some kind of poison, but you want the greenest celery you can get. Go figger.


Potatoes are nightshades.  Never try to eat the greens, and green potatoes still harbor the toxin common in nightshade plants.
Exactly What Are Nightshade Vegetables? - Facty Health


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 25, 2020)

The wife's been craving carrot cake so I finally found a recipe I like and made one from scratch.  Not bad considering I cut the sugar in both the cake and the cream cheese frosting.  It came out better than I hoped considering I'm not much of a baker.


----------



## Roy Batty (Feb 26, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Wish it would rain here. This is the first time in forever history that it has not rained in February here. Next week, its to get in the 80's. In February. Which means its going to be a horrendously hot summer unless a cold snap hits us in march. Hell, the trees are already budding and the rose bush offered a single red rose. Not good. No, not good at all. I just hope home calls before it gets too bad here.
> ...



My shire has had enough rain this month. A mile up the road from me is this.


----------



## Roy Batty (Feb 26, 2020)

Here is the latest U.K. weather report  

Britain braced for chaos with snow, ice and more floods on the way — The Sun


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 26, 2020)

I went to the ER from work tonight.  I'd had a few episodes of pretty severe abdominal pain, and some blood in my urine.  I have a kidney stone, yay me!  I have prescriptions to pick up for it, which I plan to do after my appointment at the dentist tomorrow for my next crown.  Oh, and I also chipped a tooth at work on Monday.  I guess 45 is my age to start really feeling my age.


----------



## Roy Batty (Feb 26, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> I went to the ER from work tonight.  I'd had a few episodes of pretty severe abdominal pain, and some blood in my urine.  I have a kidney stone, yay me!  I have prescriptions to pick up for it, which I plan to do after my appointment at the dentist tomorrow for my next crown.  Oh, and I also chipped a tooth at work on Monday.  I guess 45 is my age to start really feeling my age.


As long as you don’t have erectile problems you are doing fine!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 26, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I still think USMB needs to give us a WOW button and a prayer button. But yes, we have lived in country in which it could flood like that. And it is both terrifying and can be personally disastrous for those enduring it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 26, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> I went to the ER from work tonight.  I'd had a few episodes of pretty severe abdominal pain, and some blood in my urine.  I have a kidney stone, yay me!  I have prescriptions to pick up for it, which I plan to do after my appointment at the dentist tomorrow for my next crown.  Oh, and I also chipped a tooth at work on Monday.  I guess 45 is my age to start really feeling my age.



Oh my. So sorry Montro. Hope the episode is short lived. The chipped tooth should be covered by work comp though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 26, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> Here is the latest U.K. weather report
> 
> Britain braced for chaos with snow, ice and more floods on the way — The Sun



Really terrible news considering the conditions that already exist.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 26, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I went to the ER from work tonight.  I'd had a few episodes of pretty severe abdominal pain, and some blood in my urine.  I have a kidney stone, yay me!  I have prescriptions to pick up for it, which I plan to do after my appointment at the dentist tomorrow for my next crown.  Oh, and I also chipped a tooth at work on Monday.  I guess 45 is my age to start really feeling my age.
> ...


The chipped tooth is not an issue apparently. I did it eating lunch, not sure why work comp would cover it.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 26, 2020)

85 degrees yesterday. In February. Today, it got to 75 by 9am.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 26, 2020)

While we are in the 40's here.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 26, 2020)

Looks like Mr. P is finally getting better and stronger each day.
These last 2 weeks was hard on him, as well as me.
He could only get short naps during the day and only an hour or two during the whole night.
He had to sleep in a tripod position while I stayed up most of the nights, catching him from slowly rolling off of chair toward and onto the floor.
As of yesterday he has not needed any oxygen! Yeah! We are seeing progress.
We both have gotten good sleep for a couple of nights now.
Poor Mr. P was in a real battle for his life this past 4 weeks, but like he always has done he gets through it.
The man has a phenomenal will to live is all I can say.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 26, 2020)

peach174 said:


> Looks like Mr. P is finally getting better and stronger each day.
> These last 2 weeks was hard on him, as well as me.
> He could only get short naps during the day and only an hour or two during the whole night.
> He had to sleep in a tripod position while I stayed up most of the nights, catching him from slowly rolling off of chair toward and onto the floor.
> ...



Dr Hossfly prescribes one (1) La-Z-Boy recliner for Mr.P.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## peach174 (Feb 27, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like Mr. P is finally getting better and stronger each day.
> ...



He does have one. 
The problem was he could not recline in it.
He had to sleep sitting up.
I got one of those adjustable foam wedges for the bed. He keeps trying it and thinks by Friday or Sat.  he will be able to lay back by then and start sleeping in the bed again.
He still is coughing up fluid but is getting better.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 27, 2020)

peach174 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I'm glad things are looking up Peach .. they opened up my ribs and drained my chest cavity for 5 days before I could leave, so I can't quite relate.

 I'm sorry it's still tough on the both of you   All the best and prayers Peach.. 
.


----------



## Corazon (Feb 27, 2020)

Gracie said:


> 85 degrees yesterday. In February. Today, it got to 75 by 9am.


26 Celsius degrees here in Manila (which means 78 Fahrenheit degrees)


----------



## peach174 (Feb 27, 2020)

Lumpy 1 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Yes I'm certain you can relate, thank you.

Poor Mr. P Is not only fighting CHF and is deprived of sleep, but his MS and type 2 diabetes.
He has lost 20 pounds since his surgery but this put him to the weight that he wanted so he is very happy about that.
They took him off of his diabetic med he had been taken for years.
The new combo of drugs he is on will eventually even his  sugar levels out but right now I'm managing by diet which is new to both of us. 

We saw his heart Doc. Tue. and he said that he is doing good.
The goal is to try and get more of his heart working from 24% to 30% working capacity.
This afternoon we have an appt. to  go to his vein surgeon and well see what he says today also.
Then Mon. he goes to see the guy that does his pacemaker , defib. to make sure it is working properly.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 27, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Well yeah. If you employer did not furnish the lunch, you probably aren't covered. If your employer did furnish lunch, however, as part of your compensation, then you are. (I've had an extremely eclectic working career including being a work comp adjuster for awhile.)


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 27, 2020)

peach174 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Just reading this, I realize our problems are small in comparison. I can't imagine the stress of keeping up with it all--him going through it and you, his primary care taker who no doubt has it all on your mind 24/7.  You guys stay on my critical prayer list for the immediate future.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 27, 2020)

Corazon said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > 85 degrees yesterday. In February. Today, it got to 75 by 9am.
> ...


 
Wow. Pleasant temps there for sure, Corazon. Not so pleasant for Gracie's area in California though. We aren't supposed to be in the high 70's and mid 80's in February unless we are in the very deep south here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 27, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> View attachment 309070



Ain't it the truth!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 27, 2020)

peach174 said:


> While we are in the 40's here.



Here too. 28f at the moment but we've been getting up into the 50's for highs, very pleasant for this time of year.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 27, 2020)

I don't think this one violates the 'no religion' rule in the Coffee Shop.  But I audibly giggled when I saw it.


----------



## Roy Batty (Feb 27, 2020)

It’s been a very tough cold day today, it’s snowed around lunch time, it rained earlier and with it a biting wind to chill it up even colder. Twice today I had to put my hands under a hot water tap to thaw out.
This evening I shall be going out for  a pint, lock  up your Wives and daughters .


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 27, 2020)

Apparently these inflatable trousers are becoming quite the conversation in the fashion world. Now honestly, would you wear these????


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 27, 2020)

You'll never think of the numeral six the same way again


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 27, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> You'll never think of the numeral six the same way again



How do I get those 2 minutes back?


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 27, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Nope, my own lunch.  Also, I'm pretty sure I chipped a bottom tooth with a top tooth.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Apparently these inflatable trousers are becoming quite the conversation in the fashion world. Now honestly, would you wear these????



Only in a crowd...…..'hey, get out of my way'!!



would be better if they were of normal size, with a hidden string or button to blow them up 'as needed'      'oops, excuuuuuuse me'


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Roy Batty (Feb 27, 2020)

I’m in a “Wetherspoon” Chain pub just chilling, free wi fi, 600 yards from my hotel, it’s quiet. Just chatted to the pub manager about the ale, he has 8 guest ales, apparently I chose his favourite and I’m now on my second pint of it.
It’s a dark ale, it’s very good from now on I’ll only order it every time. 
There are a few young people here, it’s a no frills boozer, no TVs no music, just cheap bar food and of course ale. This ale cost £1.99 


restaurants 28412


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 27, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> You'll never think of the numeral six the same way again


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 27, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > You'll never think of the numeral six the same way again
> ...


Was thinking of you.  Watched Vietnam the Soldier's Story, Ambush at La Drang.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 28, 2020)

peach174 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I've had a few stints and arterial surgeries and get regular (6 mo.) arterial ultrasounds and such. I feel pretty good actually and try to stick with a positive attitude about it all. 

Hang in there Peach and keep up with the positives, prayers and sweet lovin ... Hugs..
.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 28, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > I’m near Woking in Surrey, I started on a new contract yesterday, the hotel I’m staying at is 31 miles away, it was a trial by combat to get here this morning and last night to find a parking space for the company vehicle. That’s why they pay me well because I can endure, hardships are just part of the package for this type of work. 4-1/2 years to go that’s all.
> ...



My problem is (unless I check) knowing which day of the week it is.. 
.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 28, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Apparently these inflatable trousers are becoming quite the conversation in the fashion world. Now honestly, would you wear these????



Sorry about this.. 

I recall my brother in law getting a not so good vasectomy that looked similar to that...

Yup, I made a lot of ice runs that week.. 

He was a putz .. so I laugh..
.


----------



## Borillar (Feb 28, 2020)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently these inflatable trousers are becoming quite the conversation in the fashion world. Now honestly, would you wear these????
> ...


OMG. Looks like they're all suffering from elephantiasis or something.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 28, 2020)

Borillar said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



 ... I wonder in they make them in corduroy ... 
.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2020)

Just finished watching HUNTERS on amazon. Took 4 or 5 episodes but it got me good. Great flick.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 28, 2020)

Borillar said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



That was my first take too--some sort of grotesque abnormality.  

I have it in the back of my mind that you have been here before Borillar and if so, welcome back. And if not welcome.  (I didn't have your name on the Coffee Shop registry.)  And if this is your first visit, first timers to the Coffee Shop receive a complimentary beverage. And since it is bedtime for most of us in this part of the world, I'll make it a delicious, soothing nightcap.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 28, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Just finished watching HUNTERS on amazon. Took 4 or 5 episodes but it got me good. Great flick.



So, it sounds worth checking out .. thanks Gracie and Hello...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 28, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


.
Prepare for, "Capitol City" from Hunger Games I guess. Oh, what a world... 

I was wondering about that well.. All Hail Borillar and a hearty welcome indeed.. 
.


----------



## Borillar (Feb 28, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


Thanks Foxfyre! Drink looks yummy. Cheers!


----------



## Roy Batty (Feb 28, 2020)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently these inflatable trousers are becoming quite the conversation in the fashion world. Now honestly, would you wear these????
> ...



Yeah, my brothers elver bags were severely inflated from his vasectomy, that put me off ever having it done.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 28, 2020)

Shoulder is improving.

Taking ages.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 28, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Just finished watching HUNTERS on amazon. Took 4 or 5 episodes but it got me good. Great flick.



I was curious about that.  The description I read sounded interesting, but the trailer didn't seem to match it.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 28, 2020)

beautress I seen this and thought of you....


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Just finished watching HUNTERS on amazon. Took 4 or 5 episodes but it got me good. Great flick.
> ...


Give it a try. But hang in with it. It will take 4 episodes for you to get the "gist" of what its about. Its very good. Very well made. And fooled me at the end. Which is rare.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 28, 2020)

Gracie.

How's it going these days?


----------



## Roy Batty (Feb 29, 2020)

This evening Mrs Batty and I will be going to the theatre at Bath spa, a West Country city made famous by the world famous Roman Baths which is still in use. 
Britt Ekland will be starting in it. Mrs Batty has got seats near the stage.  
The Cat and The Canary — Theatre Royal Bath


----------



## Oddball (Feb 29, 2020)

Saturday morning!

Sheep in cattle country es no bueno!

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 29, 2020)

*Happy Leap Day. A day where 'this time last year' and 'this time next year' does not apply.*

*



*

*People born on leap day only have a real birthday once every four years. But what are the odds of this in the same family?:*

*



*


----------



## Roy Batty (Feb 29, 2020)

We have arrived.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Dajjal (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Roy Batty (Feb 29, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> View attachment 309557
> 
> View attachment 309558


I don’t get it.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 309557
> ...


F as in Female.


----------



## Roy Batty (Mar 1, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Nope!


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 1, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...



An American drivers license will have,ie: Hair: BRN  Eyes: BLU  Sex: F (or M)


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...


Nope?? Nope what?


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 1, 2020)

2 days+ without pain from the kidney stone.  Does that mean it passed?  I don't know.  Hopefully I'll get some info at my appointment on Tuesday and find out.  I'm happy not to have the pain, but I don't want it to just come back again.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 1, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> 2 days+ without pain from the kidney stone.  Does that mean it passed?  I don't know.  Hopefully I'll get some info at my appointment on Tuesday and find out.  I'm happy not to have the pain, but I don't want it to just come back again.


Drink a tbsp of apple cider vinegar in a glass of water in the mornings and you'll never have them again.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Roy Batty (Mar 2, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Nope I still don’t get it


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 2, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> The wife's been craving carrot cake so I finally found a recipe I like and made one from scratch.  Not bad considering I cut the sugar in both the cake and the cream cheese frosting.  It came out better than I hoped considering I'm not much of a baker.


Carrot cakes are relatively easy considering you don't have to worry about them falling, like regular cakes.  Properly made, they are moist and heavy, and delicious.  I've long cut the sugar requirements in half and haven't noticed much difference in the flavor.  You have now graduated to being the chief cook, bottle washer, and baker!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 2, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> I went to the ER from work tonight.  I'd had a few episodes of pretty severe abdominal pain, and some blood in my urine.  I have a kidney stone, yay me!  I have prescriptions to pick up for it, which I plan to do after my appointment at the dentist tomorrow for my next crown.  Oh, and I also chipped a tooth at work on Monday.  I guess 45 is my age to start really feeling my age.


Good that you went to get it checked out.  I hope you get better soon.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 2, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Apparently these inflatable trousers are becoming quite the conversation in the fashion world. Now honestly, would you wear these????


Uhmmm, NO!  After all the years of "do these slacks make my legs look fat?"  I'm sure the hens just flock to these roosters.  You'd think they'd think of better places to inflate, wouldn't you?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 2, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> You'll never think of the numeral six the same way again


Been there...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 2, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> I’m in a “Wetherspoon” Chain pub just chilling, free wi fi, 600 yards from my hotel, it’s quiet. Just chatted to the pub manager about the ale, he has 8 guest ales, apparently I chose his favourite and I’m now on my second pint of it.
> It’s a dark ale, it’s very good from now on I’ll only order it every time.
> There are a few young people here, it’s a no frills boozer, no TVs no music, just cheap bar food and of course ale. This ale cost £1.99
> 
> ...





Roy Batty said:


> I’m in a “Wetherspoon” Chain pub just chilling, free wi fi, 600 yards from my hotel, it’s quiet. Just chatted to the pub manager about the ale, he has 8 guest ales, apparently I chose his favourite and I’m now on my second pint of it.
> It’s a dark ale, it’s very good from now on I’ll only order it every time.
> There are a few young people here, it’s a no frills boozer, no TVs no music, just cheap bar food and of course ale. This ale cost £1.99
> 
> ...


My, oh, my, that does look good!  Of the things I miss about Europe (I lived in Germany) are: cheese, bread, and BEER!   Now, I make cheese and bread myself, although they do not compare to those wonderful dark breads (sourdough), but the beer has been superseded by my homemade mead.  Still miss some of the eats in Europe, though.  I wonder whether they have modernized to the point that such locally made goods are no longer available?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 2, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Have you had a chance to review "The Man in the High Castle"?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 2, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> 2 days+ without pain from the kidney stone.  Does that mean it passed?  I don't know.  Hopefully I'll get some info at my appointment on Tuesday and find out.  I'm happy not to have the pain, but I don't want it to just come back again.


Hopefully this has passed, Montro.  Good luck at your appointment.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Mar 2, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...



In the states, our school grading system used to be A, B, C, D and F....A was for the best with the least amount of errors, B was pretty good with maybe a few errors, C was for average, D was below average work and F meant failure. So in this joke the F for sex, meant the mom failed at it.

They normally don't use that same grading system in favor of a numbering system nowadays


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Mar 2, 2020)

I'm not sure why these sewing pages keep showing up on my FB since I'm not a seamstress, but maybe I'm supposed to share for you beautress


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 2, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> I'm not sure why these sewing pages keep showing up on my FB since I'm not a seamstress, but maybe I'm supposed to share for you beautress



Blame the cookies...


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Mar 2, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure why these sewing pages keep showing up on my FB since I'm not a seamstress, but maybe I'm supposed to share for you beautress
> ...




I do........everytime I gain weight


----------



## beautress (Mar 2, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The wife's been craving carrot cake so I finally found a recipe I like and made one from scratch.  Not bad considering I cut the sugar in both the cake and the cream cheese frosting.  It came out better than I hoped considering I'm not much of a baker.
> ...


Carrot juice is the best. I have been buying a small bottle of carrot juice (Boldhouse makes it) and it really tastes good, only ingredient is carrots, so you have to drink it right away. Carrot cake sounds nice, even without the sugar, because carrots are sweet. I just cooked up a huge batch of blueberries that got hidden behind the turkey last year and cooked it up in the microwave. You can still taste the flavonoids. Thank heaven for freezers. There are more than enough berries left in the bowl to make 2 pies. Or, the berries could go on cereal rather than bananas, and no worries about diabetes. I have to say, the cup of blueberry juice is better than coffee. It would be expensive coffee, though, for something made at home. I'm going to look up the benefits of blueberries.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 2, 2020)

beautress said:


> I'm going to look up the benefits of blueberries.


----------



## beautress (Mar 2, 2020)

OK, Here's the nutrient base part:
*Blueberries Nutrition*
Nutrition Facts
Blueberries, raw
*Serving Size : 
Nutrient* *Value*
Water [g] 84.21
Energy [kcal] 57
Energy [kJ] 240
Protein [g] 0.74
Total lipid (fat) [g] 0.33
Ash [g] 0.24
Carbohydrate, by difference [g] 14.49
Fiber, total dietary [g] 2.4
Sugars, total including NLEA [g] 9.96
Sucrose [g] 0.11
Glucose (dextrose) [g] 4.88
Fructose [g] 4.97
Starch [g] 0.03
Calcium, Ca [mg] 6
Iron, Fe [mg] 0.28
Magnesium, Mg [mg] 6
Phosphorus, P [mg] 12
Potassium, K [mg] 77
Sodium, Na [mg] 1
Zinc, Zn [mg] 0.16
Copper, Cu [mg] 0.06
Manganese, Mn [mg] 0.34
Selenium, Se [µg] 0.1
Vitamin C, total ascorbic acid [mg] 9.7
Thiamin [mg] 0.04
Riboflavin [mg] 0.04
Niacin [mg] 0.42
Pantothenic acid [mg] 0.12
Vitamin B-6 [mg] 0.05
Folate, total [µg] 6
Folate, food [µg] 6
Folate, DFE [µg] 6
Choline, total [mg] 6
Betaine [mg] 0.2
Vitamin A, RAE [µg] 3
Carotene, beta [µg] 32
Vitamin A, IU [IU] 54
Lutein + zeaxanthin [µg] 80
Vitamin E (alpha-tocopherol) [mg] 0.57
Tocopherol, beta [mg] 0.01
Tocopherol, gamma [mg] 0.36
Tocopherol, delta [mg] 0.03
Tocotrienol, gamma [mg] 0.07
Vitamin K (phylloquinone) [µg] 19.3
Fatty acids, total saturated [g] 0.03
16:0 [g] 0.02
18:0 [g] 0.01
Fatty acids, total monounsaturated [g] 0.05
16:1 [g] 0
18:1 [g] 0.05
Fatty acids, total polyunsaturated [g] 0.15
18:2 [g] 0.09
18:3 [g] 0.06
Tryptophan [g] 0
Threonine [g] 0.02
Isoleucine [g] 0.02
Leucine [g] 0.04
Lysine [g] 0.01
Methionine [g] 0.01
Cystine [g] 0.01
Phenylalanine [g] 0.03
Tyrosine [g] 0.01
Valine [g] 0.03
Arginine [g] 0.04
Histidine [g] 0.01
Alanine [g] 0.03
Aspartic acid [g] 0.06
Glutamic acid [g] 0.09
Glycine [g] 0.03
Proline [g] 0.03
Serine [g] 0.02
Sources include : USDA [1]
Blueberries are nutrient-dense, low in calories, and high in fiber. According to the USDA National Nutrient Database, the berries are a rich source of vitamin C, vitamin K, vitamin B6, folate, potassium, copper, and manganese. [1] They are low in carbohydrates and sodium and have high water content.

They are also abundant in antioxidants, especially anthocyanins, responsible for their deep blue color and powerful health benefits. Blueberries, as compared with many of the other foods, have one of the highest amounts of antioxidants.

Wow. Adam and Eve gave up blueberries to eat an apple? *sigh*


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 2, 2020)

beautress said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Blueberries are considered a superfood.
10 Proven Health Benefits of Blueberries


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 2, 2020)

beautress said:


> Wow. Adam and Eve gave up blueberries to eat an apple? *sigh*



Eve applied peer pressure and Adam succumbed...


----------



## beautress (Mar 2, 2020)

Now, for the 20 evidence-based health benefits from the same page as above: https://www.organicfacts.net/health-benefits/fruit/health-benefits-of-blueberries.html
*Strengthen Bones*
Blueberries are rich in calcium, iron, magnesium, phosphorus, manganese, zinc, and vitamin K; these nutrients, in tandem with exercise and an overall healthy diet, are key for bone health.
*Skin Care*
Anthocyanins in blueberries assist in fighting oxidative DNA damage, while the abundance of vitamin C is a big factor in building collagen. This is why regular consumption of blueberries may help reduce signs of aging, such as wrinkles, age spots, and acne.
*Soothe Inflammation*
The antioxidants in blueberries have anti-inflammatory properties reducing the activity of markers of inflammation. [15] [16] These antioxidants may help in preventing chronic inflammatory diseases. [17]
*Treat Urinary Tract Infections*
Similarly to how cranberries and cranberry juice are known for alleviating UTI, blueberries may, too. Both are known to have certain antibiotic properties and compounds that prevent bacteria from sticking to the bladder walls. [20]
*Increase Lifespan*
Polyphenols and resveratrol found in blueberries help long been thought to increase longevity and decrease the adverse effects linked with aging. [30] [33] [32] [31] Of course, these compounds are only beneficial if combined with exercise and a healthy lifestyle.
There are 15 more, I just picked the ones I liked. You might like the anti-cancer information I omitted. Eat the 10 top cancer-fighting foods every week, and you probably will kick cancer and shrink existing tumors if the other 9 are as good as blueberries, but target different cancers. If someone you love has cancer, you might look up pumpkins and citrus foods, too. Some are better fighters than others.
I'm going to lunch on celery, if I can hold any after drinking the blueberry liquer. (it hasn't turned, however. The freezer fixes that.)
https://www.organicfacts.net/health-benefits/fruit/health-benefits-of-blueberries.html
I rejoined the local gymnastics center Friday. I'm a little sore but it's a good sore, and a nap would help reduce the pain a little. 

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 2, 2020)

beautress said:


> Now, for the 20 evidence-based health benefits from the same page as above: https://www.organicfacts.net/health-benefits/fruit/health-benefits-of-blueberries.html
> *Strengthen Bones*
> Blueberries are rich in calcium, iron, magnesium, phosphorus, manganese, zinc, and vitamin K; these nutrients, in tandem with exercise and an overall healthy diet, are key for bone health.
> *Skin Care*
> ...


Yup, even raspberries and blackberries are loaded with massive benefits pretty much equal to blueberries.  I think raspberries have the highest fiber content of all berries.


----------



## beautress (Mar 2, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. Adam and Eve gave up blueberries to eat an apple? *sigh*
> ...


Uh huh. Well, actually, the serpent gave her irresistible cause.


----------



## beautress (Mar 2, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Now, for the 20 evidence-based health benefits from the same page as above: https://www.organicfacts.net/health-benefits/fruit/health-benefits-of-blueberries.html
> ...


Oh, gosh. raspberries are so good.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 2, 2020)

beautress said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


They're the wife's favorite, she doesn't like blueberries.  I prefer blueberries and blackberries.  One of my favorite desert toppings is stewed apples and blackberries.  Of course there's the Mummy pie made around Thanksgiving with apples and raspberries, haven't made it in a while.  I cut the sugar, obviously.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 2, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...



I thought about that after I went to bed. I don't know about England but in America, school's normally use a letter system for grades, A to F. A is the highest grade, F is the lowest for Fail


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 2, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. Adam and Eve gave up blueberries to eat an apple? *sigh*
> ...


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 2, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



You say obviously, but cutting sugar is never an obvious choice to me!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 3, 2020)

Life for the Foxfyres has been mildly stressful but mostly in a good way. We sent our week long house guest back to Colorado this morning and spent the day catching up on chores it would be rude to do with a house guest in the house.

Weather has turned mild and pleasant--more like early April than early March. Makes me want to go plant flowers or something.  It is either just playing a cruel joke before hitting us with a major winter blast or we're in for a really hot summer this year.

Oh well it will be what it will be.

Maintaining a healthy diet is frustrating for me when I cook for people who are more interested in eating food they really like to eat instead of eating healthy. And what they mostly like to eat isn't. But we do the best we can.

I suspect Ringel is a better cook than I am. 

Tomorrow Aunt Betty wants to treat us to Dion's Pizza. I suppose the marinara sauce and mushrooms are fairly acceptable as health food????


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 3, 2020)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
Seagal and Mr. Seagal.
Kat for wellness
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Jackson for wellness.
Mindful and healing for her shoulder.
Beautress for wellness.
Gracie and Mr. G. for continued progress for solutions.
Extra prayers/positive vibes for gallantwarrior dealing with his own health issues as well as a terribly difficult situation with Rod and stresses of caring for the animals.
Peach's Mr. P for continued progress, healing, and recovery and Peach for the stresses of being primary caretaker.
Ringel and Ms Ringel - comfort, wellness, solutions for both.
Good results for Nosmo's step nephew dealing with difficult surgeries.

And we leave a light on so that those who have been away can find their way back, and we rejoice when they do.

*The lion in March in Albuquerque*


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 3, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Life for the Foxfyres has been mildly stressful but mostly in a good way. We sent our week long house guest back to Colorado this morning and spent the day catching up on chores it would be rude to do with a house guest in the house.
> 
> Weather has turned mild and pleasant--more like early April than early March. Makes me want to go plant flowers or something.  It is either just playing a cruel joke before hitting us with a major winter blast or we're in for a really hot summer this year.
> 
> ...



Don't worry Foxfyre, I suspect every single person who posts in the CS is a better cook than I am!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 3, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Life for the Foxfyres has been mildly stressful but mostly in a good way. We sent our week long house guest back to Colorado this morning and spent the day catching up on chores it would be rude to do with a house guest in the house.
> ...



Well I've never eaten your cooking, but I like you, so I would give it a try.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 3, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


The closest I get to cooking is bacon and scrambled eggs. I microwave, I don’t cook.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 3, 2020)

Our house guest was a cook in the Coast Guard and something of a chef--he still likes to cook. He and Hombre cooked for men's groups for many years. He has since moved on and is now living in Colorado and cooks for his local VFW chapter as well as serving on call as pastor for various churches in the area. He is in his 80's and is amazing.

I was somewhat intimidated cooking for him but he arranged his schedule to not miss any meals here so I guess I did okay.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 3, 2020)

I was wondering; how is Mrs. Ringel doing?


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 3, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Life for the Foxfyres has been mildly stressful but mostly in a good way. We sent our week long house guest back to Colorado this morning and spent the day catching up on chores it would be rude to do with a house guest in the house.
> 
> Weather has turned mild and pleasant--more like early April than early March. Makes me want to go plant flowers or something.  It is either just playing a cruel joke before hitting us with a major winter blast or we're in for a really hot summer this year.
> 
> ...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 3, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. Adam and Eve gave up blueberries to eat an apple? *sigh*
> ...


Peer pressure?  A woman applying "peer" pressure to a man?  I'm stretching my imagination...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 3, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Now, for the 20 evidence-based health benefits from the same page as above: https://www.organicfacts.net/health-benefits/fruit/health-benefits-of-blueberries.html
> ...


They're called seeds!  I love the flavor of raspberries and will pick the seeds out of my teeth if I must.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 3, 2020)

Mindful said:


> I was wondering; how is Mrs. Ringel doing?


Yup.  How is she?  Any improvements?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 3, 2020)

This has taken a few days.  Things are moving way to fast here.  Seems like all of us are facing challenges.  I wonder whether we would be as satisfied with what we manage to deal with if we had to deal with less?
Sunday, I got the KIA high-centered on the new snow.  Poor little car just doesn't have a lot of ground clearance.  The Pard and a I fired up both snow-blowers and cleared about a quarter mile of road and I got the KIA home.
I went into Anchorage yesterday so that I would not miss an appointment with my hip surgeon.  My surgeon is being deployed in July so he has referred me to a colleague.  Back for another appointment later this month.  At least my brother is still available this summer to act as a caregiver for me post-op.
Got a call from the Pard, who had picked up another load of hay.  He ran the Dodge (with the hay) into the ditch and had to hobble about a mile home.  A neighbor pulled him out this morning, lucky him.  
I have had to buy three cords of wood that I was unable to process last year.  Expensive, I will say.  Right now, I am carrying both of our bills and things are tight.  The partner's profligate spending habits are driving me nuts 'cause he's now spending my money.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 4, 2020)

There are 12 black dots on this grid. How many can you see at once?


----------



## Roy Batty (Mar 4, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 310225
> 
> There are 12 black dots on this grid. How many can you see at once?


I wear bifocals, it’s a pointless exercise for me


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 4, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



Why not, if man doesn't have a place to hide? Women are more steady to emotional games...
And Adam didn't knew an alcohol to compensate women aggression


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 4, 2020)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...


I'm suggesting that women have a "secret weapon" that (most) men cannot resist.  Persuasion is more effective than pressure, at any rate.
How have you been, Sbiker?  Much snow where you are this winter?  We were okay until last week and then, BOOM, almost a half meter of snow in two days!


----------



## Roy Batty (Mar 4, 2020)

There are 8 of us in a corona virus prediction each of us has put in £1 to correctly or nearest to the amount of people who has contracted it by 3pm tomorrow in the U.K. 
My guess is 122


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 4, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 310225
> 
> There are 12 black dots on this grid. How many can you see at once?



That's really interesting.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 4, 2020)

beautress said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



My question is, how do you do £8 on an American keyboard?  (I copied and pasted here)


----------



## beautress (Mar 4, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Eek! Looks like a zombie wrapped in a shroud....Pretty color, though.


----------



## beautress (Mar 4, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


I copied the £ from Roy's post and inserted "8" after it if there were 8 players gambling on how many people would succumb by 3pm the next day.


----------



## Roy Batty (Mar 4, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


£8pounds I might win if 122 is correct


----------



## Roy Batty (Mar 4, 2020)

beautress said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


At 3pm today there were 85 people infected in the U.K.
I bet 122 will be effected, the other 7 guys have all put their best guesses from 115-139
My 122 is pure hope and pray 
I’m quite surprised you yanks haven’t got a £ on your keyboard


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 4, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> I’m quite surprised you yanks haven’t got a £ on your keyboard



American Pound sign...   #


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 4, 2020)

So far, the little goat has lost one lower hind leg and the other will fall off soon enough.  My partner is planning on making her a house goat (at his house).  I feel pretty badly that an otherwise healthy animal begins life so badly.  Having no hind legs doesn't seem to bother the kid, she has adapted and gets around fine.  Her momma doesn't seem to notice a difference, either.  I'm still watching the other kid.  She may loose one, or both, hind feet.  It's been a pretty sucky year so far.  I suppose a couple of crippled kids is nothing, though, compared to what some of y'all are going through.
Best to all of you.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 4, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 310225
> 
> There are 12 black dots on this grid. How many can you see at once?


4 each line 1, 5, 9


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 4, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I don't find a £ on my keyboard. Do have a $ sign. Do you have a $ on yours?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 4, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> So far, the little goat has lost one lower hind leg and the other will fall off soon enough.  My partner is planning on making her a house goat (at his house).  I feel pretty badly that an otherwise healthy animal begins life so badly.  Having no hind legs doesn't seem to bother the kid, she has adapted and gets around fine.  Her momma doesn't seem to notice a difference, either.  I'm still watching the other kid.  She may loose one, or both, hind feet.  It's been a pretty sucky year so far.  I suppose a couple of crippled kids is nothing, though, compared to what some of y'all are going through.
> Best to all of you.



It would be heartbreaking to me. And yes human life will always be more serious than a goat's life, but that does not make the goat any less valuable. Or make us care less.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 4, 2020)

I admit that I have noticed it. And have accepted it as one of those extra facts of life:


----------



## Gracie (Mar 4, 2020)

Feel good vid!

The Variety of Animals that Crossed this Log in a Year is Just Incredible


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 5, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



But I'm not only about "secret weapon", don't underestimate the power of women collective!  

As for me, thanks, I'm fine and working, building new wonderful system for the knowledge management, at Python/React stack.. There were some snow charges here, but almost all time is up to zero and snowless  They promise about 10-11 C this weekend...
And also, this weekend we prepare to Women's day, 8th of March... Today will be corporative coctail-party, devoted to women


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 5, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



Hmm, I don't know nothing about it. I have double US/RU layout, but it's a symbol, not in Russian table of chars too...


----------



## Roy Batty (Mar 5, 2020)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


£ = pound sterling.


----------



## beautress (Mar 5, 2020)

Wow. Sterling backs up the pound. Kudos. We have paper money, but over here you wouldn't know it has its flaws, because people spend on stuff they like, and it makes them happy to have stuff they like.  

Right now, I'm having this awesome cuppa Joe, enjoying being in Foxfyre's wonderful thread at USMB, and feelin' fine. 
I love the people who visit this thread, and miss the ones who are away or having hard times at home and can't be here. 


Ridgerunner said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > I’m quite surprised you yanks haven’t got a £ on your keyboard
> ...


lol. English pounds, heart pounds, drum pounds, fist pounds, weight pounds, rain pounds, scale pounds, ...... ... ......  
<giggle>​


----------



## Roy Batty (Mar 5, 2020)

beautress said:


> Wow. Sterling backs up the pound. Kudos. We have paper money, but over here you wouldn't know it has its flaws, because people spend on stuff they like, and it makes them happy to have stuff they like.
> 
> Right now, I'm having this awesome cuppa Joe, enjoying being in Foxfyre's wonderful thread at USMB, and feelin' fine.
> I love the people who visit this thread, and miss the ones who are away or having hard times at home and can't be here.
> ...


And of course 14 pounds make a stone to which I have 12.


----------



## beautress (Mar 5, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. Sterling backs up the pound. Kudos. We have paper money, but over here you wouldn't know it has its flaws, because people spend on stuff they like, and it makes them happy to have stuff they like.
> ...


I think you Brits are most resourceful folk. Even the Beatles are thoughtful. They wrote a song to wake up sleepy drivers who were on their way home from their concerts, and here it is, I mean who could fall asleep at the wheel with this playing on the airwaves:
​Try and sing this at Karaoke, and you'll get it. The melody moves at a clip no other song ever has. Wake up!


----------



## Roy Batty (Mar 5, 2020)

beautress said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


I’ve never heard that song before and I’m a Bonafide Brit, but saying that I’ve never been into the Beatles.


----------



## beautress (Mar 5, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...


Understood. I observed my dearest cousin flip over Elvis, and I never got that squealing thing into the realm of my comprehension except that it made me laugh under my breath at the silliness of it all. The Beatles seemed to hit a nerve, but I didn't listen to a lot of radio due to other responsibilities I had with family and studies, so I morphed into duties for 40 years and have just begun to unravel the maze of good music I missed for 50 years after my husband passed away. I got drawn into karaoke to fill in my evening hours and love the music I don't even recall hearing when it was popular, and I realized that one particular song would be useful in keeping drivers awake when driving late at night on dark highways and byways of the country I live in. I recall it in my head, and there's no way I could possibly fall asleep at that clip. One night at Karaoke, that song was on my list to sing, and I was the last one up. I quickly requested the music to "Falling" by the Beatles and told the people there to think of this song as a safety measure when driving home. They got it right away, and I received applause the Beatles actually deserved for that song, even if it didn't make much of a hit back in the day the Beatles  were storming the world with their music, and my radio was turned off. lol


----------



## Roy Batty (Mar 5, 2020)

beautress said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



In 1970 I was nearly 12 years old, Tamla Mowtown was big over here on mainstream radio, as I moved into my teens Northern soul as we call it took over, a group of DJs went over to the US and bought up every soul record that they could, tea chests full of them.
Then they competed in various northern clubs to play the best sounds for a soul dancing public, this started off the craze “Northern Soul Dancing”
 Luckily I was a good runner when I was 16, on school nights I’d run back from clubs to my home long after the last bus.
Even now I’m a northern soul freak


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 5, 2020)

beautress said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



I remember that song, it was before I decided I liked girls and road around on my Schwinn banana seat bicycle listening to my rocket ship transistor radio... (that was fun .. thanks) ..
.


----------



## Roy Batty (Mar 5, 2020)

I’ve been in the site container most of the day making a fixings container shelf.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 5, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> I went to the ER from work tonight.  I'd had a few episodes of pretty severe abdominal pain, and some blood in my urine.  I have a kidney stone, yay me!  I have prescriptions to pick up for it, which I plan to do after my appointment at the dentist tomorrow for my next crown.  Oh, and I also chipped a tooth at work on Monday.  I guess 45 is my age to start really feeling my age.





Roy Batty said:


> And of course 14 pounds make a stone to which I have 12.



Montrovant, Ole Roy Batty kept track of the amount of stones he has... Did you?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 5, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> “Northern Soul Dancing”



Never heard of such a thing... I do know that it would take massive amounts of alcohol for me to become involved in such an activity... I am not a dancer unless I am under the influence... Looks like it would be a great way for folks to socialize and exercise... Do you still get out and cut the rug Roy?


----------



## Roy Batty (Mar 5, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > “Northern Soul Dancing”
> ...





Ridgerunner said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > “Northern Soul Dancing”
> ...



Indeed I do, this venue is the latest place I’ve had to get the stick out to beat the women away from wanting to dance with me. 
Soul Suite Blackpool 142 Promenade playing the best in Soul and Tamla Motown.


----------



## beautress (Mar 5, 2020)

Lumpy 1 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...


I did remember the music to the beatles' "I've just seen a Face", it's just that I never paid much attention to the words, although when I decided to use it in Karaoke, my first time was a fiasco, until I caught on, you just don't dare miss a beat or you miss a couple of lines. lol And that is embarrassing! /red face. Also, I had to change every "her" to "him, every "she" to "he". <giggle> After that slight disaster, I practiced a little harder, and sang it before anything else so as not to mess up again, while it was fresh on my old mind. lolol


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 5, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > “Northern Soul Dancing”
> ...



I don't drink, so I'm just not a dancer, period.


----------



## beautress (Mar 5, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> I’ve been in the site container most of the day making a fixings container shelf.


Wow, you're quite the carpenter, Roy! Kudos!


----------



## Roy Batty (Mar 5, 2020)

beautress said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > I’ve been in the site container most of the day making a fixings container shelf.
> ...


Thanks mate.


----------



## beautress (Mar 5, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...


I think what you all refer to in Great Britain as "“Northern Soul Dancing,” we used to call it "Motown," but now, we just refer to it as soft rock. If we don't, we are considered "racist" <giggle>


----------



## beautress (Mar 5, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...


You bet. I just appreciate it a lot because my skill is with the sewing machine, and my hand shakes when you put a hammer, wrench, or screwdriver in it. We lived at grandma's house when Dad served in Korea, and she saw to it young ladies never touched men's gadgets since your soft skin might get rough if you handled toolroom items. We may be from Texas, but my dear late grandmother had very deep southern ways.


----------



## beautress (Mar 5, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...


You need a girlfriend who pouts when you're unwilling to dance until you give in and start practicing.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 5, 2020)

beautress said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...



No, I'm never going to be a dancer lol.  I don't usually listen to music one would dance to, anyway.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 5, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...



We did something similar in some of our aerobic dancing classes.  But I like the music and the dance very much though I prefer to dance with somebody instead of by myself.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 5, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I know!






(Just teasing  )


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 5, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...



LOL


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 5, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...



I still associate Blackpool with competition ballroom dancing. I suppose you could fox trot or quick step to some of the music featured in here today though.


----------



## 007 (Mar 5, 2020)

Just thought I'd pop in and say Howdy to everyone. 

Everybody staying away from the Coronavirus?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 5, 2020)

007 said:


> Just thought I'd pop in and say Howdy to everyone.
> 
> Everybody staying away from the Coronavirus?



Hey 007. Been missing you. Nobody I know has it or has been tested positive. No known cases in New Mexico yet.


----------



## 007 (Mar 5, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Just thought I'd pop in and say Howdy to everyone.
> ...


We've had one up nort' here in Wisconsin... scary.

I can hole up for weeks here in little Podunk though if need be and not have to go out for anything, and I do think it's going to get a lot worse before it gets better.

They closed the schools in a town near me too because the Flu was so bad.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 5, 2020)

007 you are a fortunate man living in Podunk... Wide spots in the road are great places to kill time... I lived in BFE for a rather large chunk of my existence on this big blue marble and life was good...


----------



## 007 (Mar 5, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


> 007 you are a fortunate man living in Podunk... Wide spots in the road are great places to kill time... I lived in BFE for a rather large chunk of my existence on this big blue marble and life was good...


When I was younger and in the Air Force and such, it was exciting to live in places like Las Vegas and Tampa, but after I retired from Harley Davidson working in Reno, I'd had it with cities. I moved back here to Wisconsin where I have lineage going back to the early 1800's, and you couldn't blast me otta here with a ton of dynamite, I love it. We don't even have a stop light here, no rush hour traffic, no big city crime, everybody kinda knows everybody, and yes, I like that. I like when I go downtown, such as it is, and saying hi to people I know, and have known for a long, long time. I think old friends are worth their weight in gold, and we all kinda realize it takes a certain kind of person to like small little towns. We all fit in together.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 5, 2020)

^^^^
I don't care who you are that's funny...


----------



## beautress (Mar 5, 2020)

007 said:


> Just thought I'd pop in and say Howdy to everyone.
> 
> Everybody staying away from the Coronavirus?


I've never seen a corona virus. But I sure hope they stay away from everyone here. It's a pretty ugly disease with huge consequences, but fortunately, 97% of the people who have it will survive it. We have lived through flu seasons with harsher tolls, so all I have are prayers that everyone stays healthy, and you as well. I'm glad you dropped in for a visit.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## 007 (Mar 5, 2020)

beautress said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Just thought I'd pop in and say Howdy to everyone.
> ...


IDK... I don't think anyone knows how many people have it and are spreading it yet, and I think it's going to get a whole lot worse before it gets better, and a lot more people are going to die than the "authorities" are letting on...

WHO admits global coronavirus death rate HIGHER than initially thought: Now 3.4%


----------



## beautress (Mar 5, 2020)

007 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


I read older reports that were citing in the neighborhood of 3.1%. Some are saying it is the flu, and others are saying it is not. I just pray the warm spring we are supposed to have boosts people's immune systems, as viruses crop way down in good weather. I guess it's different up north, so I continue my vespers. And good night, everybody. I worked hard in the sewing room this morning on charity projects and am falling asleep over my keyboard. Stay well, all.


----------



## 007 (Mar 5, 2020)

beautress said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


Supposed to be in the 60's up nort' here in Wisconsin Sunday. Surely I'll love it, but it only makes the nasty, cooler days that usually follow so much harder to take.

I'm all about Spring... 

Sometimes I wonder what I'm doing living up here when I loath Winter so much.


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 6, 2020)

beautress said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



The song I love for many years, since the student time!


----------



## beautress (Mar 6, 2020)

007 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


The World Health Organization is telling everyone in the world that "this is not a drill." Coronavirus latest: As infections near 100,000, WHO says 'this is not a drill'
I think they are talking about people being careful about washing their hands, and not ignoring the problems they're having with people ignoring how dangerous it is. If 3.4% of the people are known to die from it, then I need to say that 96% of the people survive it. And it seems to take people who are over the age of 70 more than any other bracket, and it doesn't seem to bother almost all children for some reason they're not sure of. There are exceptions, they say. And we now have two mutations in this country that we know about, so any given thing we know about the original virus can swiftly change all sorts of "don't worries" that become human targets of this deadly disease.


----------



## beautress (Mar 6, 2020)

blackhawk said:


>


Eeewwww. Poor kitty.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 6, 2020)

blackhawk said:


>


----------



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2020)

I started watching Man In The High Castle. Someone here recommended it and I began my binge today but am tired so will do more tomorrow. So far....its interesting. Not as captivating as Hunters, but I haven't turned if off yet so that's a plus.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 7, 2020)

Saturday morning!

Now this is a different kind of alley cat.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Roy Batty (Mar 7, 2020)

We are off to the theatre tonight to see this.
Band of Gold | Everyman Theatre


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## beautress (Mar 7, 2020)

blackhawk said:


>


Let's see, it's Spring forward and Fall backwards.

Spring forward one hour and change some batteries. lol Hope everyone has a good evening and is having a happy weekend now.  Hope Gallantwarrior is okay. I hear Alaska had a few cases of CV, and Gallantwarrior has a lot on his plate.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 7, 2020)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
Seagal and Mr. Seagal.
Kat for wellness
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Jackson for wellness.
Mindful and healing for her shoulder.
Beautress for wellness.
Gracie and Mr. G. for continued progress for solutions.
Extra prayers/positive vibes for gallantwarrior dealing with his own health issues as well as a terribly difficult situation with Rod and stresses of caring for the animals.
Peach's Mr. P for continued progress, healing, and recovery and Peach for the stresses of being primary caretaker.
Ringel and Ms Ringel - comfort, wellness, solutions for both.
Good results for Nosmo's step nephew dealing with difficult surgeries.

And we leave a light on so that those who have been away can find their way back, and we rejoice when they do.

*Don't forget to spring forward 1 hour tonight. That would be all of us except for Peach and Ridgerunner who are blessedly living in states where they don't have to cope with that.*

*In addition to the time change, we will have a full moon and a Friday the 13th in the coming week. Night night*.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 8, 2020)

Got bicycle out, tires aired up and went for first ride of the season. 60 today. Not much snow left except piles I made shoveling. Feels like winter is over unless we get a big snow soon like last 2 yrs.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Mar 8, 2020)

I'm thinking Spring has Sprung.... I hope...


----------



## Oddball (Mar 8, 2020)

Of course spring has sprung....The All-Hockey Hair Team is in for this season!

There was a very interesting angle to the tournament this year.

On the 40th anniversary of the 1980 Miracle on Ice, one of its participants - Rob McClanahan-  coached the Blake Bears to the state tournament in his first year as coach.

It was also the 44th anniversary of the heavily favored team that he played on being upset and bounced from the tournament....I was there, playing in the band.

Blake won their first game, lost the second, then won the third place game....Not too shabby.


----------



## Corazon (Mar 9, 2020)

blackhawk said:


>


Friday the 13th?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 9, 2020)

Corazon said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



  Yes.  Here,  Friday the 13th, along with the number 13, is associated with the possibility of weirdness, strange happenings, and bad luck. Are there any such superstitious traditions there re the No. 13 and/or Friday the 13th?


----------



## Roy Batty (Mar 9, 2020)

Today it rained mostly all day, Wales is supposed to be getting a months worth of rain over the next 3 days... poor sods. 
At work today we couldn’t do any productivity because I was alone on site, but instead I did personal work. Your curious aren’t you?


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 10, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> Today it rained mostly all day, Wales is supposed to be getting a months worth of rain over the next 3 days... poor sods.
> At work today we couldn’t do any productivity because I was alone on site, but instead I did personal work. Your curious aren’t you?



Here is rain too, periodically but almost all "long weekend", so I didn't nothing these days, except sleeping and playing computer games with eldest son  Now I'm at workplace, checking publics and trying to start project further... There are shocking news about dropping prices on oil and ruble exchange rate, but it seems, only electronics will raised in price, but they wouldn't lower prices on petrol... 
Dim and usual spring rainy day


----------



## Chuz Life (Mar 10, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> 
> And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:
> 
> ...



Drat. 

I never make the list.


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 10, 2020)

Chuz Life said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...



Let's be unlisted - Guy Fawkes at our banners!


----------



## Mindful (Mar 10, 2020)

Hello everyone.

I went out last night, on a chilly evening, to watch the full moon rising.

A wondrous sight, a super moon, a worm moon, the last moon of winter.

Reflected in the lake across the street.


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 10, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I went out last night, on a chilly evening, to watch the full moon rising.
> 
> ...



Oh, it's a really great moon. I saw it at Sunday night, when we returned from hookah and it was cold and clear at a part of heavens... Like a yellow eye of cyclope


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Roy Batty (Mar 10, 2020)

Sbiker said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


This Guido Fawkes




Or Bonfire night Guy Fawkes?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 11, 2020)

Chuz Life said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.
> ...



Welcome to the Coffee Shop Chuz Life  And any time you have an issue that belongs on the list, on you go. Meanwhile be sure to read over the OP to see what we're all about in here and keep on joining in.

First timers to the Coffee Shop receive a complimentary beverage:


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 11, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Chuz Life said:
> ...


----------



## Chuz Life (Mar 11, 2020)

I've popped in on occasion  before.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 11, 2020)

Chuz Life said:


> I've popped in on occasion  before.



A local night owl popped in to say .. Hello Chuz Life, glad to see you around.. 

.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## beautress (Mar 11, 2020)

Lumpy 1 said:


> View attachment 311669


Awesome owlie, Lumpy1!


----------



## Corazon (Mar 11, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


Same here! Many people hate Friday 13th because they think it's an unlucky day! 
I'm one of them, I'm superstitious


----------



## beautress (Mar 11, 2020)

Time to make a pot of coffee! Morning everyone! For once it wasn't horribly cold last night. And the birds are singing their sweet hearts out this morning. It's great to see familiar faces here. Yay!

Have an awesome day! 

Here's one for the road! Oops, kept adding. Love those garden quilts


----------



## Roy Batty (Mar 11, 2020)

It’s 2:18pm here, I’m on my 6th cup of instant coffee


----------



## beautress (Mar 11, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> It’s 2:18pm here, I’m on my 6th cup of instant coffee


Oh, my goodness. It's past nine am here, and I have an appointment. Good to see you Roy!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 11, 2020)

beautress said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


Thank you for your kind thoughts, especially in the face of all your troubles.  
The past week we've gotten about four feet of snow here.  That's why I've been MIA in the Coffee Shop.  I've been shoveling snow where the snow blower can't go, and those places are getting more numerous.  The snow is now so deep that the blower cannot fling the snow high enough and most of is just slumps back into the drive.  I also have the clear the pickup so that I can get more hay for my goats.
Speaking of hay, I am now feeding a resident moose.  Even after I secured the hay supply, she has been going into the goat pens, chasing the goats, and eating their supplies.  I'd shoot her and put her into the freezer except the penalties for doing so are too steep.  I'm going to call Fish & Game and find out if they will do anything to help the situation.
I just learned from your well situation that I will not place a well head inside the barn.  My current well in useless because both my 220v ac generators are in the shop and the well head is now buried under all this snow.  Next year, I will have a well house.  
I plan on taking a couple of weeks prior to my hip surgery to build a well house and chicken/turkey coop, as well as finishing a goat shed and more fencing.  My brothers are coming up and I will have them help me roof the barn and clear trees.  
I hope you are feeling better and that your garden grows heathy and fruitful this year.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 11, 2020)

Chuz Life said:


> I've popped in on occasion  before.



Glad you did. Somehow I didn't have your name on the CS roster though. But it is now.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 11, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Geez GW. All those winters you didn't get enough snow and now that you need a respite it isn't there for you. When does the big melt happen in Alaska? It has started here--some of the earlier trees are already leafing out--but I presume your summers are much shorter.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 11, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> It’s 2:18pm here, I’m on my 6th cup of instant coffee



Instant coffee? I know it's much better now than it used to be, but I just can't bring myself to buy it. I always figured I should brew tea from tea leaves--not tea bags--for British guests and my one good friend from India, now gone from this world. She was 100% Indian, native to her country, but quite British in her customs. Spoke fluent English with a somewhat British accent. I made her real tea.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 11, 2020)

The full moon this week is typically called the Worm Moon as life begins to emerge from the long winter. It is the mark of the beginning of spring in ancient lore though by the calendar the first day of spring is just under two weeks away.  This week's full moon is the first of three successive super moons--closer, bigger, brighter than usual--that we will enjoy in 2020. The next will be in April and May.


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 11, 2020)

Corazon said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Corazon said:
> ...



Except the 13th of September, which is The Day of Programmer, because it 256th day in year!


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 11, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> The full moon this week is typically called the Worm Moon as life begins to emerge from the long winter. It is the mark of the beginning of spring in ancient lore though by the calendar the first day of spring is just under two weeks away.  This week's full moon is the first of three successive super moons--closer, bigger, brighter than usual--that we will enjoy in 2020. The next will be in April and May.



Full Moon usually gives a power, but I seriously want to sleep after visiting a stomatologist  Damn, I must not only reach of working day end, but also fix two bugs... Why I cannot work and sleep at the same time?


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 11, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > It’s 2:18pm here, I’m on my 6th cup of instant coffee
> ...



You know, I've been drinking hot tea for more than 30 years now, and I don't think I've ever had loose leaf brewed tea.  It's always tea bags.


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 11, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...



Why, why so many people in different chats discuss tea and coffee and nobody discuss lager or IPA this day????


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 11, 2020)

Sbiker said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I don’t drink alcohol and I particularly dislike beer.


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 11, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I intended to do the same during work, but how I want to lay at the side of tropic sea and drink light cold beer ! 

And I really like beer and don't like strong drinks...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 11, 2020)

beautress said:


> Time to make a pot of coffee! Morning everyone! For once it wasn't horribly cold last night. And the birds are singing their sweet hearts out this morning. It's great to see familiar faces here. Yay!
> 
> Have an awesome day!
> 
> Here's one for the road! Oops, kept adding. Love those garden quilts


Greetings, Beau!  It was freeze-yo-nads cold  here last night.  At least no new snow.  I simply have no place to put it anymore!  The drive is just barely wide enough for the cars and fortunately the road has been cleared enough that we don't high center with the smaller cars. 
Thanks for the awesome quilts that remind me that Spring will come.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 11, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...





Montrovant said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Beer is about all I can tolerate these days.  Hard liquor and wine both make me feel ill.  My buddy did find an old case of my own mead in his basement, though.  I will dole that out for special occasions.


----------



## Roy Batty (Mar 11, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



It’s Mother’s Day on Sunday, for a treat I will take Mrs Batty out on Saturday for a steak at her favourite bar.


----------



## Roy Batty (Mar 11, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > It’s 2:18pm here, I’m on my 6th cup of instant coffee
> ...


I only drink Nescafé instant coffee at work, small cups, it’s stops me dehydrating I suppose?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 11, 2020)

In all the glorious forms the Coffee Shop has molded itself into over the years has there ever been a formal Coffee Shop 'Song'?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 11, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...



We use teabags for ourselves too--just easier. But when I serve guests from the U.K. or India, I do it the traditional way.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 11, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


> In all the glorious forms the Coffee Shop has molded itself into over the years has there ever been a formal Coffee Shop 'Song'?



I don't believe so. I miss Sherry and WelfareQueen though I suspect they've moved on  with their lives. But I bet WQ could write us one.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 11, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...



I suppose but water is generally best for that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 11, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Mother's Day is in March there? It's always the 2nd Sunday in May here--this year on May 10.


----------



## beautress (Mar 11, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


> In all the glorious forms the Coffee Shop has molded itself into over the years has there ever been a formal Coffee Shop 'Song'?


This isn't exactly a song, but it was funny in the movie, "George of the Jungle."
​


----------



## beautress (Mar 11, 2020)

Al Hirt's Java...
​


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 11, 2020)

I have a whole boatload of favorite musicians and even more favorite songs, this one just happens to be way up on top of the list... Comes off of an album from 1972... Good Gawd Gertie I'm getting old...


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 11, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > In all the glorious forms the Coffee Shop has molded itself into over the years has there ever been a formal Coffee Shop 'Song'?
> ...


WQ posted a couple times yesterday. He visits occasionally. Sherry I haven't seen for awhile.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 11, 2020)

This has to be a Coffee Shop member before the first cup of the day.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 12, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


> I have a whole boatload of favorite musicians and even more favorite songs, this one just happens to be way up on top of the list... Comes off of an album from 1972... Good Gawd Gertie I'm getting old...



I wasn't even alive when that album came out.


----------



## Roy Batty (Mar 12, 2020)

Mrs Batty has cancelled the Saturday steak meal at her favourite bar, corona virus is to blame.


----------



## beautress (Mar 12, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> Mrs Batty has cancelled the Saturday steak meal at her favourite bar, corona virus is to blame.


Yeah. She doesn't want the kids to think "Sometimes I feel like a motherless child..."  
​


----------



## beautress (Mar 12, 2020)

I'm awaiting the season for bluebonnets because it's feeling much like Spring here. 



















I'm just in love with it all ... ​


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 12, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> Mrs Batty has cancelled the Saturday steak meal at her favourite bar, corona virus is to blame.



I'm actually getting on a plane tomorrow afternoon, hopefully no coronavirus involved.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 12, 2020)

Well...some news. One not so good. Poor Abby has cancer and will probably be sent off to Rainbow Bridge in a month or two. I'll keep an eye on her and when she gets poorly again..then I will send her on her way. I refuse to let her suffer. Took her to vet yesterday. Lymphoma. Shes feeling a bit better but it won't last. So next round of her being poorly...off we go to send her. .
Thankfully, Evie is doing fine but she is going to miss Abby. So will MrG since Abby is his cat. 

And...we got a letter yesterday from Chico. Apts there will soon be having an opening and we are #2 on the list (after wwaiting a bit over 2 years). So now its a race between home..and Chico. Chico is 16 miles from snow when we are in the mood to go play in it. But the apts have no balcony or patio. So we will be stuck inside, waiting to die. Nice place, but it looks like a high end motel. I soothe myself that I can have an indoor garden with houseplants but..its not the same as being outside. Ever since I was a kid..I always wanted to be OUT THERE..not surrounded by walls. But...I don't have much choice if they call first, before home does. Home has the beach. No patio or balconey either, but its two blocks to ocean. And its home. However..if Chico calls first..thats where we will go. I left it up to God to choose for us and when He sends words via a manager "your unit is ready for you"...then I will go where He means for us to go. He sent us to Paradise of all places for some unknown reason..maybe we are supposed to go to Chico too. Then again..if He sends us to Osos..that would be great. For me, anyway. But He sometimes says "no" to what we want, right? So now..its still a waiting game but we are getting th epaperwork ready for Chico.


----------



## beautress (Mar 12, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Well...some news. One not so good. Poor Abby has cancer and will probably be sent off to Rainbow Bridge in a month or two. I'll keep an eye on her and when she gets poorly again..then I will send her on her way. I refuse to let her suffer. Took her to vet yesterday. Lymphoma. Shes feeling a bit better but it won't last. So next round of her being poorly...off we go to send her. .
> Thankfully, Evie is doing fine but she is going to miss Abby. So will MrG since Abby is his cat.
> 
> And...we got a letter yesterday from Chico. Apts there will soon be having an opening and we are #2 on the list (after wwaiting a bit over 2 years). So now its a race between home..and Chico. Chico is 16 miles from snow when we are in the mood to go play in it. But the apts have no balcony or patio. So we will be stuck inside, waiting to die. Nice place, but it looks like a high end motel. I soothe myself that I can have an indoor garden with houseplants but..its not the same as being outside. Ever since I was a kid..I always wanted to be OUT THERE..not surrounded by walls. But...I don't have much choice if they call first, before home does. Home has the beach. No patio or balconey either, but its two blocks to ocean. And its home. However..if Chico calls first..thats where we will go. I left it up to God to choose for us and when He sends words via a manager "your unit is ready for you"...then I will go where He means for us to go. He sent us to Paradise of all places for some unknown reason..maybe we are supposed to go to Chico too. Then again..if He sends us to Osos..that would be great. For me, anyway. But He sometimes says "no" to what we want, right? So now..its still a waiting game but we are getting th epaperwork ready for Chico.


Best wishes, Gracie.


----------



## beautress (Mar 12, 2020)

Oh, goodness. I bought corned beef and cabbage today. St. Paddy's day is 5 days from now. lol. I guess I'll just have to invite a friend or two over for an early wearin' O' the Green party.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 12, 2020)

beautress said:


> Oh, goodness. I bought corned beef and cabbage today. St. Paddy's day is 5 days from now. lol. I guess I'll just have to invite a friend or two over for an early wearin' O' the Green party.


----------



## beautress (Mar 12, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, goodness. I bought corned beef and cabbage today. St. Paddy's day is 5 days from now. lol. I guess I'll just have to invite a friend or two over for an early wearin' O' the Green party.


And some for Ridgerunner will be saved...


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 12, 2020)

OldLady

*

*
*poetrysoup.com*
*Save*
​


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 12, 2020)

WillHaftawaite 
*

*


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## blackhawk (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 12, 2020)

Hi all.  Well, after two weeks of low platelet counts the wife's labs were normal and she was able to get her chemo round today.  Tomorrow she goes back for her Neunasty (Neulasta) shot, why Neunasty?  Because while it promotes healthy white blood cell production it causes the bones to ache but it is necessary to continue the treatment. 
A couple of days ago she finally had it with her old, slow Inspiron 7010 laptop, thank God, not to mention the battery on it is bad so it has to stay plugged in.  Set up my Inspiron 17R 5737 they way she wanted it, now all she's getting used to is the higher touchpad sensitivity.  I also just ordered a 1 TB SSD to replace the old HDD (hard drive) for her, it will speed up that laptop by about 100%, all I have to do is clone her current hard drive over to the new SSD then install the new SSD on the laptop.

She's also been going through boxes over the last month, mostly clothing, sorting out a few things to keep and donating the rest.  Some articles of clothing were still in their packages........  Other than pulling out the boxes I've been letting her do this on her own, it's her stuff that she's been holding onto forever so it's her decision on what to do with it.  She just told me she's considering donating an antique lingerie cabinet that she's had since we first met, she hasn't used it in years and it just takes up space in storage.  I'll probably end up donating her old laptop.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## beautress (Mar 13, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> View attachment 312106


Oh, but yer a card, Mr. Hossfly!


----------



## beautress (Mar 13, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Hi all.  Well, after two weeks of low platelet counts the wife's labs were normal and she was able to get her chemo round today.  Tomorrow she goes back for her Neunasty (Neulasta) shot, why Neunasty?  Because while it promotes healthy white blood cell production it causes the bones to ache but it is necessary to continue the treatment.
> A couple of days ago she finally had it with her old, slow Inspiron 7010 laptop, thank God, not to mention the battery on it is bad so it has to stay plugged in.  Set up my Inspiron 17R 5737 they way she wanted it, now all she's getting used to is the higher touchpad sensitivity.  I also just ordered a 1 TB SSD to replace the old HDD (hard drive) for her, it will speed up that laptop by about 100%, all I have to do is clone her current hard drive over to the new SSD then install the new SSD on the laptop.
> 
> She's also been going through boxes over the last month, mostly clothing, sorting out a few things to keep and donating the rest.  Some articles of clothing were still in their packages........  Other than pulling out the boxes I've been letting her do this on her own, it's her stuff that she's been holding onto forever so it's her decision on what to do with it.  She just told me she's considering donating an antique lingerie cabinet that she's had since we first met, she hasn't used it in years and it just takes up space in storage.  I'll probably end up donating her old laptop.


Bless your dear family, Mr. Ringel. Sounds like Mrs. Ringel is getting better but not taking any chances...


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 13, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Hi all.  Well, after two weeks of low platelet counts the wife's labs were normal and she was able to get her chemo round today.  Tomorrow she goes back for her Neunasty (Neulasta) shot, why Neunasty?  Because while it promotes healthy white blood cell production it causes the bones to ache but it is necessary to continue the treatment.
> A couple of days ago she finally had it with her old, slow Inspiron 7010 laptop, thank God, not to mention the battery on it is bad so it has to stay plugged in.  Set up my Inspiron 17R 5737 they way she wanted it, now all she's getting used to is the higher touchpad sensitivity.  I also just ordered a 1 TB SSD to replace the old HDD (hard drive) for her, it will speed up that laptop by about 100%, all I have to do is clone her current hard drive over to the new SSD then install the new SSD on the laptop.
> 
> She's also been going through boxes over the last month, mostly clothing, sorting out a few things to keep and donating the rest.  Some articles of clothing were still in their packages........  Other than pulling out the boxes I've been letting her do this on her own, it's her stuff that she's been holding onto forever so it's her decision on what to do with it.  She just told me she's considering donating an antique lingerie cabinet that she's had since we first met, she hasn't used it in years and it just takes up space in storage.  I'll probably end up donating her old laptop.



Do you clean the hard drive before you donate a computer?  If so, how?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 13, 2020)

I use my laptop in the living room when watching TV and for travel of course, but I really REALLY prefer my much more versatile desktop PC and 26" monitor for most computer tasks and for surfing and playing games.  The laptop is a lot less satisfying and pleasant for me.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 13, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all.  Well, after two weeks of low platelet counts the wife's labs were normal and she was able to get her chemo round today.  Tomorrow she goes back for her Neunasty (Neulasta) shot, why Neunasty?  Because while it promotes healthy white blood cell production it causes the bones to ache but it is necessary to continue the treatment.
> ...


I installed Linux Mint then did an autoremove to get rid of all unused and unusable files.  I could have also done a fresh install of Windows which would have done the same as both wipes the hard drive before installing the new operating system.  Even if something was left the wife had nothing that could be compromised on the laptop so I wasn't that worried about it.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 13, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all.  Well, after two weeks of low platelet counts the wife's labs were normal and she was able to get her chemo round today.  Tomorrow she goes back for her Neunasty (Neulasta) shot, why Neunasty?  Because while it promotes healthy white blood cell production it causes the bones to ache but it is necessary to continue the treatment.
> ...


You could format the drive, but you would loose the windows operating system. It may take a long time but I would go through all personal files like text in word processors deleting them. Also log out of any forums so that new owners cannot use your account.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 13, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I seem to recollect that reinstalling windows over an existing version does not remove your personal files and programs and data. They are saved and reinstalled to the new windows. But I could be wrong.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 13, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


You are correct but that's one option and it will not necessarily keep your personal files and third party apps, discovered that the hard way........  The other option it gives in Settings is to do a clean reinstall where all personal folders and third party apps are wiped, resets it like a completely new install.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 13, 2020)

I'm also burning a Microsoft Media Creation tool on a flash drive in case they want to reinstall Windows but Windows will run a lot slower on this laptop than Linux due to the laptop's age.  It was first released in 2000, twenty years ago, we've come a long way since then.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 13, 2020)

If any of you crafty types are bored today, here's an idea for a new project for you:

https://thumbs.gfycat.com/ExemplaryAbsoluteEgret-mobile.mp4


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 13, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> If any of you crafty types are bored today, here's an idea for a new project for you:
> 
> https://thumbs.gfycat.com/ExemplaryAbsoluteEgret-mobile.mp4



Wow .. that is cool ...

but .. Wow so much time and crafting ... 
.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 14, 2020)

Half life 3 is finally coming out, but I will not be playing it any time soon. Because it will only work on a virtual reality headset, and the minimum  computer specs are far higher than mine. I would need a new computer and a headset which would be about £2000 . Actually I do have that money, but I do not want to spend it just for one game.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 14, 2020)

Saturday morning!

After dealing with all the TP hoarding and other foolishness, a good chuckle is never more needed.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 14, 2020)

Has anyone here used a virtual reality headset ?  I am wondering if they have adjustable focus, or if you can wear reading glasses underneath them. I need glasses just to se my pc monitor, and I am not sure I will be able to focus on screens in a virtual reality headset.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 14, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> I use my laptop in the living room when watching TV and for travel of course, but I really REALLY prefer my much more versatile desktop PC and 26" monitor for most computer tasks and for surfing and playing games.  The laptop is a lot less satisfying and pleasant for me.


The only one the wife uses is her laptop, the only time she comes in my cave is when she needs something from me.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 14, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> Has anyone here used a virtual reality headset ?  I am wondering if they have adjustable focus, or if you can wear reading glasses underneath them. I need glasses just to se my pc monitor, and I am not sure I will be able to focus on screens in a virtual reality headset.


Nope, those bad boys are way too expensive for my tastes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 14, 2020)

Oddball said:


> Saturday morning!
> 
> After dealing with all the TP hoarding and other foolishness, a good chuckle is never more needed.
> 
> Let the cartoon begin!



Bugs Bunny cartoons were my favorite when I was a kid. And for whatever reason, I didn't like Porky Pig.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 14, 2020)

Well I just found out Amazon has no toilet paper and doesn't expect to be restocked at least until mid April. The stores around here are cleaned out.

After a year or two we'll all be talking about how we survived the great toilet paper panic of 2020:


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 14, 2020)

Our recent defensive driving class including parking lessons.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Dajjal (Mar 14, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone here used a virtual reality headset ?  I am wondering if they have adjustable focus, or if you can wear reading glasses underneath them. I need glasses just to se my pc monitor, and I am not sure I will be able to focus on screens in a virtual reality headset.
> ...



I just watched some clips of half life 3 and that is probably as much of it as I am going to see. I am not ready to stump up £2000 when I don't even know if I will be able to see anything in a virtual reality headset. I am also unsure how you move around in the game. Because if you have to move around yourself and turn your head to see around in the game, I don't think I would bother. I guess the only way to find out is wait for a computer fair that demonstrates virtual reality stuff. Then I can try it out before buying.


----------



## beautress (Mar 14, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> If any of you crafty types are bored today, here's an idea for a new project for you:
> 
> https://thumbs.gfycat.com/ExemplaryAbsoluteEgret-mobile.mp4


That was a beautiful piece of furniture. True eye candy. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## beautress (Mar 14, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Sounds like some physical educator's fighting-back answer to sedentary living in front of the computer.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 14, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Do you clean the hard drive before you donate a computer? If so, how?



I'm sorry... I just had to...


----------



## beautress (Mar 14, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Do you clean the hard drive before you donate a computer? If so, how?
> ...


That was funny, but you forgot the hatchet... <giggle>


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 14, 2020)

Well I am back from a trip to the grocery store. I expected some things but not what I found there.  Or, more accurately, what I didn't find there.

--No paper goods (toilet paper, napkins, paper towels, tissues) to be had. Shelves were bare.
--No anti-bacterial agents or any form of disinfectants. (They did have some regular soap which is an excellent disinfectant though.)
--No canned soups, chili, meat, or other ready to eat canned edibles except for a few cans of tuna hidden behind the last remaining cans of green beans. (I got those.) There were a half dozen cans of canned salmon at $8+ a can.  Otherwise shelves were bare.
--All beans, rice, pasta, ramen noodles and such gone. Shelves were bare.
--Most frozen foods like lasagna, pizza, and other heat & eat items gone. The cases were pretty empty.
--The fresh beef, pork, chicken, fish section completely cleaned out except for a very few undesirable or extremely expensive cuts. No hamburger, steaks, or chops to be had. I did find a small processed ham and got that. but it was expensive.
--All luncheon meats, most brick cheese, and all bacon and sausage gone including the most expensive and the yucky precooked stuff. Not even a package of hot dog wieners remained. The whole section mostly bare.  I was able to get some bagels and cream cheese.
--No flour of any kind or any brand! There was one 20 lb. sack of flour in a cloth bag and because I was out, I got that. Guess I'll be making a lot of biscuits and bread. 
--No cornmeal to be had.
--No milk except for a few gallon jugs all almost at their expiration dates.
--No butter.  No eggs.  Shelves were bare.

Our freezer is fairly well stocked with meat so we're okay for awhile. I have plenty of flour, sugar, salt, pepper, and there were plenty of fresh veggies in the store. We won't starve.

I just hope and pray that this isn't our new normal for the foreseeable future.  It brings out the pioneer in us maybe as we have to adapt and improvise. But it's also a little scary.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 14, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Well I am back from a trip to the grocery store. I expected some things but not what I found there.  Or, more accurately, what I didn't find there.
> 
> --No paper goods (toilet paper, napkins, paper towels, tissues) to be had. Shelves were bare.
> --No anti-bacterial agents or any form of disinfectants. (They did have some regular soap which is an excellent disinfectant though.)
> ...



I and a few more here remember rationing during WWII. We'll have no trouble surviving. I started 1st grade in Sept '45 and we still had rationing until the end of '45.


A wide variety of commodities were rationed during World War II in the United States.
Rationing ended when supplies were sufficient to meet demand.

*Rationed Items* *Rationing Duration*
Tires January 1942 to December 1945
*Cars* February 1942 to October 1945
*Bicycles* July 1942 to September 1945
*Gasoline* May 1942 to August 1945
*Fuel Oil & Kerosene* October 1942 to August 1945
*Solid Fuels* September 1943 to August 1945
*Stoves* December 1942 to August 1945
*Rubber Footwear* October 1942 to September 1945
*Shoes* February 1943 to October 1945
*Sugar* May 1942 to 1947
*Coffee* November 1942 to July 1943
*Processed Foods* March 1943 to August 1945
*Meats, canned fish* March 1943 to November 1945
*Cheese, canned milk, fats* March 1943 to November 1945
*Typewriters* March 1942 to April 1944


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 14, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Well I am back from a trip to the grocery store. I expected some things but not what I found there.  Or, more accurately, what I didn't find there.
> ...



One of my earliest memories as a very wee tyke was my mother mixing a new invention called margarine to substitute for the butter that was unavailable to buy near the end of the war. They weren't allowed to sell yellow colored margarine so you got this hard white brick of whatever they made it out of, and she would soften it and mix in a packet of yellow coloring to make it look more like butter.  Fascinating to watch.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 14, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I remember the white margarine with the coloring. Also coffee was rationed but we could buy chicory as a substitute. Fish and liver weren't rationed and we had our own chickens and hogs.


----------



## beautress (Mar 14, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Well I am back from a trip to the grocery store. I expected some things but not what I found there.  Or, more accurately, what I didn't find there.
> ...


Great reminder to us of past times in which we had to get by.

And don't forget the zinc-coated steel pennies of 1943 because copper was needed for the war effort.


----------



## beautress (Mar 14, 2020)

Praying for all those around the world who've had to deal with the loss of loved ones and health issues caused by CV. I'm thankful to see a glimmer of unity between Ds and Rs at last, even if it is in its infancy stage. So, have a blessed good evening, and a good night's sleep. 

Hugs for those of you beautiful coffee shop friends who need one.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 15, 2020)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys. No change in the vigil list.

But I'll leave you with a tip for the day to sleep on:


----------



## Corazon (Mar 15, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys. No change in the vigil list.
> 
> But I'll leave you with a tip for the day to sleep on:


The most unlucky man on Earth


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 15, 2020)

Hello Coffee Shoppers! Nosmo King checking in. I have to report another victim of the coronavirus. The Easter Pageant on the Hillside has been shelved for the year. This would have been the 50th year for the pageant and my 17th. But concerns over spreading this plague made the choice to not bring a cast of 60 together every Sunday o practice our play. Let alone bring 200 people together to watch our performances. So, there's that.

I also decided to pull the plug, temporarily, on Movie Night at the East Liverpool Community and Learning Center. It was really taking off too! Last Thursday I screened The African Queen for a crowd of 20. They enjoyed the movie and the fresh popped popcorn I provided. C'est le guarre. I hope to resume sometime in April after the crisis has passed. If I only had some lamb's blood to paint on the posts and lintel of the doorway to ward off the Angel of Death, but I don't know if such a Judaic remedy would work for a bunch of uptight Calvinists. 

Otherwise, everybody is doing great. Mom is well and stocked with groceries thanks to some prudent planning by my brother and me. Daisy has a month's supply of kibble, so she's a happy mutt. Last Tuesday I bought a 3 month supply of toilet paper before the run on it made tissue as rare as hen's teeth. There are 12 cans of soup, 6 loaves of bread in the freezer and a half dozen boxes of Rice-a-Roni in the pantry. I lack green leafy vegetables, but we can't get everything.

The upper Ohio River Valley is relativeimmune to natural disasters. We don't get earthquakes. Our perpetually cloud shrouded skies keep plenty of moisture handy, so no wildfires or droughts. It floods occasionally, but that effects a very small number of folks as we live perched upon our steep, wooded ravines. But a pandemic doesn't pay attention to natural surroundings. We are learning lessons in preparedness that we don't need to know otherwise. 

I guess this is God's way of reminding us about hubris.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 15, 2020)

MrG and I are in deep doo doo. Asking for prayers again. Big time.
Cali is really fucking us over, medical wise. Sigh.


----------



## beautress (Mar 16, 2020)

Corazon said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys. No change in the vigil list.
> ...


Hope and pray he and his wife get well and stay that way for years to come.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 16, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Well...some news. One not so good. Poor Abby has cancer and will probably be sent off to Rainbow Bridge in a month or two. I'll keep an eye on her and when she gets poorly again..then I will send her on her way. I refuse to let her suffer. Took her to vet yesterday. Lymphoma. Shes feeling a bit better but it won't last. So next round of her being poorly...off we go to send her. .
> Thankfully, Evie is doing fine but she is going to miss Abby. So will MrG since Abby is his cat.
> 
> And...we got a letter yesterday from Chico. Apts there will soon be having an opening and we are #2 on the list (after wwaiting a bit over 2 years). So now its a race between home..and Chico. Chico is 16 miles from snow when we are in the mood to go play in it. But the apts have no balcony or patio. So we will be stuck inside, waiting to die. Nice place, but it looks like a high end motel. I soothe myself that I can have an indoor garden with houseplants but..its not the same as being outside. Ever since I was a kid..I always wanted to be OUT THERE..not surrounded by walls. But...I don't have much choice if they call first, before home does. Home has the beach. No patio or balconey either, but its two blocks to ocean. And its home. However..if Chico calls first..thats where we will go. I left it up to God to choose for us and when He sends words via a manager "your unit is ready for you"...then I will go where He means for us to go. He sent us to Paradise of all places for some unknown reason..maybe we are supposed to go to Chico too. Then again..if He sends us to Osos..that would be great. For me, anyway. But He sometimes says "no" to what we want, right? So now..its still a waiting game but we are getting th epaperwork ready for Chico.


Maybe Chico will be right for you, for now.  Things will change.  Will you be able to have fur-kids at Chico?
As far as God goes: "Men rarely if ever dream up a god superior to themselves.  Most gods have the manners and morals of a spoiled child." (R.A. Heinlein)  I've read Heinlein and Michener since I was in high school and both have had a significant impact on my life philosophies and choices.
I hope for the best for you, Gracie.  Good luck.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 16, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> I use my laptop in the living room when watching TV and for travel of course, but I really REALLY prefer my much more versatile desktop PC and 26" monitor for most computer tasks and for surfing and playing games.  The laptop is a lot less satisfying and pleasant for me.


My laptop is all I have.  No space for a desktop at home and I use the laptop almost constantly at work.  It's portable and I usually have my personal wi-fi device linked in.  All I need is a 12V receptacle for my converter.  Two of the trucks at work have no 12V capability so I avoid them when I can.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 16, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Well I am back from a trip to the grocery store. I expected some things but not what I found there.  Or, more accurately, what I didn't find there.
> 
> --No paper goods (toilet paper, napkins, paper towels, tissues) to be had. Shelves were bare.
> --No anti-bacterial agents or any form of disinfectants. (They did have some regular soap which is an excellent disinfectant though.)
> ...


Do many of those folks even know how to cook rice?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 16, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Well I am back from a trip to the grocery store. I expected some things but not what I found there.  Or, more accurately, what I didn't find there.
> ...





Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Well I am back from a trip to the grocery store. I expected some things but not what I found there.  Or, more accurately, what I didn't find there.
> ...


The unfortunate fact is, there were plenty of other options available and people were more self-reliant back then.  Farm produce was also more readily available to more people.  That moose in my goat shed is looking more tasty every day, though.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 16, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Our margarine came with a yellow pellet that would break and Mom would mash into the greasy mass.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 16, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Here's a small fact, the yellow coloring in butter comes from the carotene that the animals eat.  In cows, the carotene is processed through their systems and comes out in the milk.  In goats, the carotene is not processed as thoroughly and goat milk is whiter and goat butter has little yellow color.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 16, 2020)

blackhawk said:


>


Just a pack of smokes, thanks.  Camel or Lucky Strike.


blackhawk said:


>


----------



## Gracie (Mar 16, 2020)

Things might not be as bad as I thought. Had a small panic attack last night due to the letter Medi-Cal sent us saying we were being dropped due to being over their limit money wise. We called them today and said no..we dont have the money they think we have. We HAD it, but its gone. They were counting money we used to have which is no longer here. Its gone. And it was not a monthly thing anyway..it was a one time payment due to the fires from different venues. They had it as monthly income.

So thanks for the prayers! Don't stop. They are such a mess down there, no telling what else they will screw up to make us screwed up.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 16, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Things might not be as bad as I thought. Had a small panic attack last night due to the letter Medi-Cal sent us saying we were being dropped due to being over their limit money wise. We called them today and said no..we dont have the money they think we have. We HAD it, but its gone. They were counting money we used to have which is no longer here. Its gone. And it was not a monthly thing anyway..it was a one time payment due to the fires from different venues. They had it as monthly income.
> 
> So thanks for the prayers! Don't stop. They are such a mess down there, no telling what else they will screw up to make us screwed up.


Did you get the pics I sent?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 16, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Things might not be as bad as I thought. Had a small panic attack last night due to the letter Medi-Cal sent us saying we were being dropped due to being over their limit money wise. We called them today and said no..we dont have the money they think we have. We HAD it, but its gone. They were counting money we used to have which is no longer here. Its gone. And it was not a monthly thing anyway..it was a one time payment due to the fires from different venues. They had it as monthly income.
> ...


No. Just the pic of your house with no snow..one with snow. And your new goat, lol.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 16, 2020)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I think that was it, for now.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 16, 2020)

Nosmo King said:


> Hello Coffee Shoppers! Nosmo King checking in. I have to report another victim of the coronavirus. The Easter Pageant on the Hillside has been shelved for the year. This would have been the 50th year for the pageant and my 17th. But concerns over spreading this plague made the choice to not bring a cast of 60 together every Sunday o practice our play. Let alone bring 200 people together to watch our performances. So, there's that.
> 
> I also decided to pull the plug, temporarily, on Movie Night at the East Liverpool Community and Learning Center. It was really taking off too! Last Thursday I screened The African Queen for a crowd of 20. They enjoyed the movie and the fresh popped popcorn I provided. C'est le guarre. I hope to resume sometime in April after the crisis has passed. If I only had some lamb's blood to paint on the posts and lintel of the doorway to ward off the Angel of Death, but I don't know if such a Judaic remedy would work for a bunch of uptight Calvinists.
> 
> ...



And I have so enjoyed those Easter pageant anthologies every year for the past several years too. Oh well. We'll survive. And there is next year.  Good to hear from you Nosmo and to know you and Daisy are still kicking.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 16, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Well I am back from a trip to the grocery store. I expected some things but not what I found there.  Or, more accurately, what I didn't find there.
> ...



Some of us do. But even the instant rice was all gone.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 16, 2020)

Gracie said:


> MrG and I are in deep doo doo. Asking for prayers again. Big time.
> Cali is really fucking us over, medical wise. Sigh.



You have the prayers. And they include a request for a solution for you two in many ways.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Mar 17, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> This has to be a Coffee Shop member before the first cup of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 311909




Have you been peeking?????


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Mar 17, 2020)

I hope everyone is alright while trying to navigate this crisis. 

Though I probably should be.....I'm not half as concerned with the virus itself, as much as the fall out from it. For now, we are doing ok here.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 17, 2020)

Point A






Point B





Finished product...


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 17, 2020)

Since bars and restaurants are all shutting down grab you some beer or booze of your choice and celebrate Saint Patrick’s Day with some Irish music.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 17, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


> Point A
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have used out houses in my earlier life, but never corn cobs. But they are rather soft and probably would work.


----------



## BULLDOG (Mar 17, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Point A
> ...



where did you find a soft corn cob?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Mar 17, 2020)

Mark me as safe from Covid 19 for now... Went to the store today, shelves were maybe half stocked... Got everything needed with the exception of Lysol spray... Of course I didn't expect to find that... I got what was needed and left the rest for others... Only need things that won't keep...


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## blackhawk (Mar 17, 2020)

I wonder if you can start a GoFundMe page to ask for toilet papaer donations?


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 17, 2020)

blackhawk said:


> I wonder if you can start a GoFundMe page to ask for toilet papaer donations?



No need. Drive around any neighborhood and look for guys carrying back packs.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 17, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...



The cob itself of course is rigid but they are softish on the surface making it feasible to use them for. . .you know. . .

Now I ask you guys. Is there anywhere other than the Coffee Shop where you might find a discussion on corn cobs as a potential solution to the TP shortage????


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 17, 2020)

So I get home tonite, check the mail, and there's a slim envelope from China. First thought is wtf is this. Who's mailing me the Wuhan? Text wife, she can't remember ordering anything so I hose the entire days mail down with copious amounts of lysol spray both sides til it's soaked. 
There's a description of product on front I notice, some sort of patch. Text wife again, that rings a bell. Ordered months ago so it must have come from someplace in the hotzone that was shut down.  Lysoled it some more, got the med gloves and into the trash it went.


----------



## BULLDOG (Mar 17, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Plenty of conversations here that you probably won't see other places. Go try wiping your butt on a corn cob and then come back and tell me how soft it is. Some of us have hands on experience.


----------



## Mortimer (Mar 17, 2020)

Manonthestreet said:


> So I get home tonite, check the mail, and there's a slim envelope from China. First thought is wtf is this. Who's mailing me the Wuhan? Text wife, she can't remember ordering anything so I hose the entire days mail down with copious amounts of lysol spray both sides til it's soaked.
> There's a description of product on front I notice, some sort of patch. Text wife again, that rings a bell. Ordered months ago so it must have come from someplace in the hotzone that was shut down.  Lysoled it some more, got the med gloves and into the trash it went.



I have clothes from china ordered. Via the app wish. Should I throw it in the trash basket?


----------



## BULLDOG (Mar 17, 2020)

Mortimer said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > So I get home tonite, check the mail, and there's a slim envelope from China. First thought is wtf is this. Who's mailing me the Wuhan? Text wife, she can't remember ordering anything so I hose the entire days mail down with copious amounts of lysol spray both sides til it's soaked.
> ...


Put it out of the way for a few days. The garage, or storage house, etc. The virus doesn't last that long on different surfaces, so it should be good after a couple of days. If you're still worried, wait a couple more days,
New Coronavirus Study Shows How Long It Survives On Different Surfaces


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 18, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


No, no...you're supposed to use the corn cob, not your hands!


----------



## Corazon (Mar 18, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> View attachment 312918


True!! I did not read that number! 
I'm so lazy!


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 18, 2020)

Just got back from getting a couple of fillings.  I was supposed to get my crown put in, but it isn't ready yet; a manufacturing issue, probably related to the virus.  I'm actually a bit surprised my dentist is still open.  I got an email from the dentist where I lived while I was still a nanny saying that their office will only be doing emergency work.

My dentist here had hand sanitizer for patients at the front desk, but other than that it seemed to be business as usual.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 18, 2020)

Coronavirus hits and.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 18, 2020)

Mrs. Hoss captured me 59 years ago today

How I remember it.




Her Version.





The Actual Event


----------



## BULLDOG (Mar 18, 2020)

59 years and neither of you has killed the other yet. That's something to be celebrated. Congratulations.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Mar 18, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Point A
> ...



We had always used either toilet paper or pages from Sears or Montgomery Ward catalogs......never corn cobs, but have heard of it. If I'm not mistaken those cobs have been dried which makes them more like extra course sandpaper.....not really something I'd want to try. 

And if all else fails, there is the 'dedicated' or 'family' cloth. Everyone is issued a piece of cloth or old towel or rag and must wash & sanitize their own between uses. 


When I mentioned that eventual possibility to my sons, they're like 'OH HAIL NO'...…..I just laughed & told them they may not have much choice


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Mar 18, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> Mrs. Hoss captured me 59 years ago today
> 
> How I remember it.
> View attachment 313288
> ...




Congrats Mr &  Mrs Hossfly. 


That is surely something to be proud of.......that she aint kilt you yet


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 19, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> Mrs. Hoss captured me 59 years ago today
> 
> How I remember it.
> View attachment 313288
> ...



Happy Anniversary and blessings for 59 more years.


----------



## Corazon (Mar 19, 2020)

blackhawk said:


> Coronavirus hits and.
> View attachment 313215


----------



## Corazon (Mar 19, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> Mrs. Hoss captured me 59 years ago today
> 
> How I remember it.
> View attachment 313288
> ...


Congratulations Hossfly!


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 19, 2020)

Mortimer said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > So I get home tonite, check the mail, and there's a slim envelope from China. First thought is wtf is this. Who's mailing me the Wuhan? Text wife, she can't remember ordering anything so I hose the entire days mail down with copious amounts of lysol spray both sides til it's soaked.
> ...



By the time they get here any virus that might have been on them will likely be long dead. But just air them out in the sun for a few hours to be sure. And welcome to the Coffee Shop Mortimer. Be sure to read over the OP to see what we're about in here and keep joining in.

First timers receive a complimentary beverage:


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Montrovant (Mar 19, 2020)

So many people working from home...and here I am, having worked from home for most of my working life (almost 10 years each doing data entry from home and being a nanny), now in a job that cannot be done from home.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 19, 2020)

With so many people freaking out on a daily baisis some good advice.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Mar 19, 2020)

Somebody help me!  Mrs. BBD has me locked in the basement.  She calls it “social distance”.  I’m not sure she understands what the President meant.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 19, 2020)

Big Black Dog said:


> Somebody help me!  Mrs. BBD has me locked in the basement.  She calls it “social distance”.  I’m not sure she understands what the President meant.



Is beer or face cream involved in the lock down?


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Mar 20, 2020)

I hope everyone is doing well, or at the very least as well as can be expected,  under the current circumstances.. 

here, we are fine, keeping busy and trying the proactive approach.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 20, 2020)

went to the market..finally got hold of eggs and milk. No tp tho. Not too worried about that anyway. 
Then I got stung by a wasp on my neck. Lucky me. 

Doing lots of jigsaw puzzles. Reading. Netflix and Prime. Napping. I gained some weight.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 20, 2020)

Gracie said:


> went to the market..finally got hold of eggs and milk. No tp tho. Not too worried about that anyway.
> Then I got stung by a wasp on my neck. Lucky me.
> 
> Doing lots of jigsaw puzzles. Reading. Netflix and Prime. Napping. I gained some weight.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 20, 2020)

I just paid my ER bill for when I went in with kidney stone pain: just under $1700, not including the $125 I paid while I was there.  Apparently the $3100 I was charged is not abnormal, but it is completely ridiculous.  I didn't get any treatment, I didn't get any imaging.  They DID do some quick testing to rule out some things, but that's it.  Basically they took a little blood and did a few tests on it, monitored my heartrate and oxygen while I was there, and looked at (not tested) a urine sample.  Then the doc diagnosed me with the kidney stone based on my symptoms.  What is the $3100 for?  So far as I can tell, it's just because it was an ER.

I need to find an urgent care clinic or something similar in the area and try that if I have any sort of emergency in the future.  The ER is too damned expensive.  I get why people don't pay.  I don't want to contribute to that, so I did pay, but holy crap that was a lot for almost nothing.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Montrovant (Mar 21, 2020)

My sister finished school and passed her nursing exam not that long ago.  She posted this on Facebook today.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 21, 2020)

I'm wondering if my roommates did something with the router to try limiting access to their son while he's home from school.  All of a sudden I cannot access a lot of websites on one of my PCs, and sometimes it takes me to the Linksys Smart Wi-Fi page telling me to log in and change parental access controls.  It's annoying, since it's the PC I usually browse the web with.  I can get everything fine on this PC and my gaming PC.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Mar 21, 2020)

Need a few laughs???????


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 21, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> I'm wondering if my roommates did something with the router to try limiting access to their son while he's home from school.  All of a sudden I cannot access a lot of websites on one of my PCs, and sometimes it takes me to the Linksys Smart Wi-Fi page telling me to log in and change parental access controls.  It's annoying, since it's the PC I usually browse the web with.  I can get everything fine on this PC and my gaming PC.



Strangely my usual web PC is working fine again, no issues connecting to any websites.  I have no idea what caused the problem or why it's now fixed.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 21, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I'm wondering if my roommates did something with the router to try limiting access to their son while he's home from school.  All of a sudden I cannot access a lot of websites on one of my PCs, and sometimes it takes me to the Linksys Smart Wi-Fi page telling me to log in and change parental access controls.  It's annoying, since it's the PC I usually browse the web with.  I can get everything fine on this PC and my gaming PC.
> ...


Yeah I had an Error 404 when I woke up from my hour and a half attempt at sleeping and tried to open the USMB on two different browsers.  About fifteen minutes later the website was back to normal and it was the only one I had a problem connecting to.  
As for being awake after an hour and a half, my back and shoulder woke me up, couldn't get comfortable so I'm up until I can crash again.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 21, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> I just paid my ER bill for when I went in with kidney stone pain: just under $1700, not including the $125 I paid while I was there.  Apparently the $3100 I was charged is not abnormal, but it is completely ridiculous.  I didn't get any treatment, I didn't get any imaging.  They DID do some quick testing to rule out some things, but that's it.  Basically they took a little blood and did a few tests on it, monitored my heartrate and oxygen while I was there, and looked at (not tested) a urine sample.  Then the doc diagnosed me with the kidney stone based on my symptoms.  What is the $3100 for?  So far as I can tell, it's just because it was an ER.
> 
> I need to find an urgent care clinic or something similar in the area and try that if I have any sort of emergency in the future.  The ER is too damned expensive.  I get why people don't pay.  I don't want to contribute to that, so I did pay, but holy crap that was a lot for almost nothing.


I only charge half that amount........  And I'm 100% holistic........


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 21, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Here in the southwest we have Texas toilet paper.


----------



## Corazon (Mar 21, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Somebody help me!  Mrs. BBD has me locked in the basement.  She calls it “social distance”.  I’m not sure she understands what the President meant.
> ...


----------



## Oddball (Mar 21, 2020)

Saturday morning!

A fair amount of digging was called for to find something apropos.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Roy Batty (Mar 21, 2020)

Hi there coffee slurpers, at the moment I’m relaxing, we did the big shop yesterday, I spent double to what I normally buy.
This weekend we are not venturing out of the house, only idiots are out and about, I’ve seen on tv patients on breathing machines that look dead but still drawing in breath. This is serious stuff happening.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Mar 21, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 21, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I couldn't connect to DuckDuckGo, which I have as my home page.  Some other sites I couldn't get into, either.  It was only one the one PC, though.  Happened in Windows and in Linux.  It was really odd.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 21, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I blame the Corona Virus.........  Most likely the Corona Beer version of the virus.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> Hi there coffee slurpers, at the moment I’m relaxing, we did the big shop yesterday, I spent double to what I normally buy.
> This weekend we are not venturing out of the house, only idiots are out and about, I’ve seen on tv patients on breathing machines that look dead but still drawing in breath. This is serious stuff happening.



Yes it is. But I honestly don't know a soul who has even tested positive much less has gotten it. So I think with common sense precautions, we're all going to be okay.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> I just paid my ER bill for when I went in with kidney stone pain: just under $1700, not including the $125 I paid while I was there.  Apparently the $3100 I was charged is not abnormal, but it is completely ridiculous.  I didn't get any treatment, I didn't get any imaging.  They DID do some quick testing to rule out some things, but that's it.  Basically they took a little blood and did a few tests on it, monitored my heartrate and oxygen while I was there, and looked at (not tested) a urine sample.  Then the doc diagnosed me with the kidney stone based on my symptoms.  What is the $3100 for?  So far as I can tell, it's just because it was an ER.
> 
> I need to find an urgent care clinic or something similar in the area and try that if I have any sort of emergency in the future.  The ER is too damned expensive.  I get why people don't pay.  I don't want to contribute to that, so I did pay, but holy crap that was a lot for almost nothing.



The urgent care centers here do cost a lot less. But they should have tried crushing that stone I would think. Painful, especially for you guys.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2020)

Gracie said:


> went to the market..finally got hold of eggs and milk. No tp tho. Not too worried about that anyway.
> Then I got stung by a wasp on my neck. Lucky me.
> 
> Doing lots of jigsaw puzzles. Reading. Netflix and Prime. Napping. I gained some weight.



Yes we also got milk and eggs yesterday. But no bread or flour yet and no paper goods of any kind. If this goes on much longer somebody is likely to clean up big time with a black market on some essentials.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 21, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I just paid my ER bill for when I went in with kidney stone pain: just under $1700, not including the $125 I paid while I was there.  Apparently the $3100 I was charged is not abnormal, but it is completely ridiculous.  I didn't get any treatment, I didn't get any imaging.  They DID do some quick testing to rule out some things, but that's it.  Basically they took a little blood and did a few tests on it, monitored my heartrate and oxygen while I was there, and looked at (not tested) a urine sample.  Then the doc diagnosed me with the kidney stone based on my symptoms.  What is the $3100 for?  So far as I can tell, it's just because it was an ER.
> ...


I think that’s only done if the stone is too big to pass on it’s own. I’m trying to remember my medical terminology for that...lithotripsy I think?


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 21, 2020)

Just finished dinner, paprika chicken with sour cream gravy over rice and sweet corn.  It was good. 

The wife wasn't impressed, "too heavy" was her verdict.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 21, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > went to the market..finally got hold of eggs and milk. No tp tho. Not too worried about that anyway.
> ...


The other area that's picked clean is the potato section, not the frozen taters just the whole taters.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Yes the potato bins and counters are empty.

I am still coming up with creative ways to use that 20 lb sack of flour I had to buy in order to have flour. Tonight I made Navajo tacos with fry bread. So-so to me but Perry declared it delicious and wants it again.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2020)

One thing I'm really miffed about is that Albertsons was completely out of popcorn except for the microwave stuff that we don't use. Popcorn is my #1 comfort food and preferred snack over any other. I sure hope my last remaining supply holds out until Amazon can get some more here.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 21, 2020)

*Here kitty, kitty! Avon calling!*






*

*


----------



## Gracie (Mar 22, 2020)

This will eventually get old (self guarantining) and people WILL begin to rebel. I figure its still novel right now, but in April? Oh hell no will people stick to staying home.

This is no way to live, anyway. I figure if I catch it and die..then ok. It was my time. Am I deliberately looking to catch it? Nope. But I damn sure will not live in a box looking out for the time I have left, either.

Meanwhile...the personal cloth thing works just fine. In my younger years when times were tough financially, thats what I did. And those who are buying up all the TP, napkins, paper towels, baby butt wipes? Assholes.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 22, 2020)

Gracie said:


> This will eventually get old (self guarantining) and people WILL begin to rebel. I figure its still novel right now, but in April? Oh hell no will people stick to staying home.
> 
> This is no way to live, anyway. I figure if I catch it and die..then ok. It was my time. Am I deliberately looking to catch it? Nope. But I damn sure will not live in a box looking out for the time I have left, either.
> 
> Meanwhile...the personal cloth thing works just fine. In my younger years when times were tough financially, thats what I did. And those who are buying up all the TP, napkins, paper towels, baby butt wipes? Assholes.



Gracie: can you go outside? Into a garden?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 22, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



With everybody working from home and social distancing, I imagine the traffic on all the internet systems is way higher than normal. I would expect a few minor disruptions and slow downs.


----------



## Roy Batty (Mar 22, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there coffee slurpers, at the moment I’m relaxing, we did the big shop yesterday, I spent double to what I normally buy.
> ...



It’s going to hit America hard I’m sorry to say, all the big cities will have thousands of people die from it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 22, 2020)

Went to the neighborhood Wally World today. this time half the shelves, bins, etc was picked over.........


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 22, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



No doubt, but this was different.  I have 3 PCs in my room, all connected wirelessly (I prefer wired connections, but that wasn't an option).  2 of the 3 connected normally, only 1 had the problem.  That's fairly odd.  It may have had to do with something on my PC (maybe an issue with the wireless adapter), or the router.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 22, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...



I don't think so Roy. I think our leadership was on top of it so quickly and almost everybody is taking it seriously. I think we're going to be okay.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 22, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Yes who knows. Sometimes my laptop is slow to connect or refuses to do so but my PC here in the office is having no problems. But when it comes to this IT stuff, I am the last person to ask for information. 
\


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 22, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


If the one having issues is a Linux Distro and the computer has a Broadcom wifi card then that might be the problem.  Especially if you set the card drivers to be the Broadcom drivers, you need to use the generic Linux drivers for it.  My Lenovo will not work with Linux unless I use a dongle or rewrite the adapter's code........
If it's Windows then most likely it's the adapter or something as simple as the wireless adapter being turned off, hitting a F key can disable the adapter on many devices.  Get a good dongle, these are rated the best but you can get cheaper ones $10 - $20 if you don't care about speed.
The best USB Wi-Fi adapter 2020 | PC Gamer
Note:  Some may not work with Linux so check just to make sure.


----------



## Roy Batty (Mar 22, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Positive thinking will help.  I hope you Americans stay  safe.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Montrovant (Mar 22, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Actually, the one that had issues is my dual-boot, and the issue was the same in Windows and Linux.  It makes me think it must be hardware related.

My wifi adapter for this PC is Linksys.  It's fairly old, but I don't think it's ever had that issue before.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Mar 22, 2020)

well...….I leave for a couple hours and when I get back I thought I landed on a different board and now I'm lost and can't find my way out.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 23, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> well...….I leave for a couple hours and when I get back I thought I landed on a different board and now I'm lost and can't find my way out.



Yeah, this is going to take some getting used to.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 23, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> well...….I leave for a couple hours and when I get back I thought I landed on a different board and now I'm lost and can't find my way out.


Yeah, what happened?  This is weird.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Mar 23, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > well...….I leave for a couple hours and when I get back I thought I landed on a different board and now I'm lost and can't find my way out.
> ...


Look in Announcements (if you can find it) for a new thread by Kat 'So you guys know'......lots of chatter. I think Chorizo(?) admin said the old format was obsolete and a major update/change was the only option (or something like that)…..anyway they say they're working out the bugs, but this is our new reality


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Mar 23, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > well...….I leave for a couple hours and when I get back I thought I landed on a different board and now I'm lost and can't find my way out.
> ...







__





						New Web Site Format
					

Remember everything is not finished...   My email notification is not working



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Mar 23, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > well...….I leave for a couple hours and when I get back I thought I landed on a different board and now I'm lost and can't find my way out.
> ...


even though I copy paste the link to the thread, the conversation shows up in the box....but that is the link and if you click it, it will take you to that thread.




__





						New Web Site Format
					

Remember everything is not finished...   My email notification is not working



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 23, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


I hate this layout, looks like some kindergartner produced it on an Etch-o-Sketch..........  Hopefully they'll flesh it out some more.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Mar 23, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I agree, and hopefully the end product will be much more friendly but in the meantime, we're having to roll with the punches I guess


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 23, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


Each post box takes up the whole screen on my 22" (wide screen) monitor which I have set to 125%.  If I drop it down to say 90% I will need a magnifying glass to read the posts and my eyes aren't that bad.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Mar 23, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I agree it's much harder to read or to see everything like it used to be. I hope those points are taken into consideration during the fixing, or we're all going to have to get new glasses.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 23, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


What's funny is last night I was on the USMB though it had logged me out, I hit refresh and thought my browser had wigged out.  I went back and forth a few times before I realized something had happened to the site.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Mar 23, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


me too...…….I've been having some 'internet' issues of late and I don't think it's my computer. When I've clicked on one thing and absolutely sure that's what I clicked on, something else shows up. Then in YouTube several genres of videos are suddenly unavailable because of errors, that says I am having trouble streaming...…...but strangely don't have a problem streaming other types of videos....etc. 

Sooooooooo, I wasn't sure if the whole internet had been taken hostage by censorship and I had landed somewhere else, other than USMB at first glance...….even second & third glance for that matter. But all is well on that front, sort of


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 23, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


I use Brave Browser and it had just updated yesterday so it wouldn't have been a stretch to think it was the browser.  As for some funny things in YouTube, yup except mine is I'm watching one then click on another to watch and the page changes but not the video I'm watching.  I have to back page then do it again to get the one I clicked on but that's been happening for a while now.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 23, 2020)

The board does look different. I tried three different times to get in today and was told the website didn't exist but part of it was there. So I finally clicked on the big USMB icon and got into the site and then found the Coffee Shop in the lounge. My screen looks normal size but different.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 23, 2020)

I had to reset my icon so it takes me straight to the Coffee Shop when I log in. I always start here and then navigate to anywhere else if I am inclined to go anywhere else.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 23, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> The board does look different. I tried three different times to get in today and was told the website didn't exist but part of it was there. So I finally clicked on the big USMB icon and got into the site and then found the Coffee Shop in the lounge. My screen looks normal size but different.


Supposedly the old software was no longer being supported and had become a security risk so they updated to this version.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Mar 23, 2020)

Oh no, the Coffee shop has the virus....


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Hossfly (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Montrovant (Mar 24, 2020)

My other PC is having the weird issue again.  I can go to Facebook, Fox News, CNN...but NFL.com is a no go, as is USMB, and DuckDuckGo.  Very strange.  Trying to get to USMB takes me to the Linksys message saying I need to log in and change parental controls.

It's nice that I can just use another PC, but annoying that I have no idea at all what's causing the problem.

EDIT: Well, it appears the wireless adapter is the problem.  I switched with one of my other PC's, and the problem went away.  The problem now occurs on the other PC with the one wireless adapter.  I guess I'll order a new one.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 24, 2020)

Hows this for irony? We have been waiting almost 5 years for housing and about 4 of those years have been in northern cali...thru homelessness, renting rooms, fire. And we still wait. BUT....things are moving rapidly now. The apts at home (beach) sent out referal letters to previous landlords and they would not that unless we are next on the list....or...an apt is coming up within the next month and they want us approved and ready to give notice where we are now. 

However....the question is..how does one move from one end of the state to another corner of the same state when there is a pandemic going on and martial law is probably soon to be enacted? And..uhaul is shut down.  How do two old people pack up and move in these cirmcumstances? Get a permit from the governor to move? Just up and go and hope the national guard doesn't land on us? Haul the furniture and stuff ourselves into the truck because nobody is available or willing to breath our air?

So...I find it a tad ironic. Or maybe its a sign from God. Who knows. San Luis Obispo county has 33 cases of coronavirus (up 6 more since 9am this morning)...yubba/sutter county has 3. Maybe we aren't supposed to go home after all?

oy


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 24, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Hows this for irony? We have been waiting almost 5 years for housing and about 4 of those years have been in northern cali...thru homelessness, renting rooms, fire. And we still wait. BUT....things are moving rapidly now. The apts at home (beach) sent out referal letters to previous landlords and they would not that unless we are next on the list....or...an apt is coming up within the next month and they want us approved and ready to give notice where we are now.
> 
> However....the question is..how does one move from one end of the state to another corner of the same state when there is a pandemic going on and martial law is probably soon to be enacted? And..uhaul is shut down.  How do two old people pack up and move in these cirmcumstances? Get a permit from the governor to move? Just up and go and hope the national guard doesn't land on us? Haul the furniture and stuff ourselves into the truck because nobody is available or willing to breath our air?
> 
> ...



You guys have not been getting the breaks, Gracie.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 24, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Hows this for irony? We have been waiting almost 5 years for housing and about 4 of those years have been in northern cali...thru homelessness, renting rooms, fire. And we still wait. BUT....things are moving rapidly now. The apts at home (beach) sent out referal letters to previous landlords and they would not that unless we are next on the list....or...an apt is coming up within the next month and they want us approved and ready to give notice where we are now.
> 
> However....the question is..how does one move from one end of the state to another corner of the same state when there is a pandemic going on and martial law is probably soon to be enacted? And..uhaul is shut down.  How do two old people pack up and move in these cirmcumstances? Get a permit from the governor to move? Just up and go and hope the national guard doesn't land on us? Haul the furniture and stuff ourselves into the truck because nobody is available or willing to breath our air?
> 
> ...



Some extra prayers up for the right solution for you and Dennis, Gracie.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 24, 2020)

Wow, had to go back a bunch of pages to find the vigil list. I've been falling down on that job. I keep one posted at my desk, but still. . .

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
Seagal and Mr. Seagal.
Kat for wellness
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Jackson for wellness.
Mindful and healing for her shoulder.
Beautress for wellness.
Gracie and Mr. G. for continued progress for solutions.
Extra prayers/positive vibes for gallantwarrior dealing with his own health issues as well as a terribly difficult situation with Rod and stresses of caring for the animals.
Peach's Mr. P for continued progress, healing, and recovery and Peach for the stresses of being primary caretaker.
Ringel and Ms Ringel - comfort, wellness, solutions for both.
Good results for Nosmo's step nephew dealing with difficult surgeries.

And we leave a light on so that those who have been away can find their way back, and we rejoice when they do.

*And here's a song for all of us feeling somewhat confined and restricted these days.*


----------



## SFC Ollie (Mar 24, 2020)

There will be hot spots....


Foxfyre said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 24, 2020)

*They said you just need to wear a mask and gloves to go the grocery store I did and everyone freaked out well it's not my fault they didn't add socks, shoes, shirt, pants and underwear to the list.*


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Mar 24, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Hows this for irony? We have been waiting almost 5 years for housing and about 4 of those years have been in northern cali...thru homelessness, renting rooms, fire. And we still wait. BUT....things are moving rapidly now. The apts at home (beach) sent out referal letters to previous landlords and they would not that unless we are next on the list....or...an apt is coming up within the next month and they want us approved and ready to give notice where we are now.
> 
> However....the question is..how does one move from one end of the state to another corner of the same state when there is a pandemic going on and martial law is probably soon to be enacted? And..uhaul is shut down.  How do two old people pack up and move in these cirmcumstances? Get a permit from the governor to move? Just up and go and hope the national guard doesn't land on us? Haul the furniture and stuff ourselves into the truck because nobody is available or willing to breath our air?
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear that Gracie, it's a tough spot to be in. You & Mr G are the only ones to make that decision. Weigh your options, good & bad for both places. Then give it to Him, and soon you'll know which way to go. 

IF you choose to move, hopefully they will have sent you an approval letter or other document (if not, get one) that should allow for 'essential' travel purposes during quarantine/lockdown. Also, make sure to have any kind of documentation of having been displaced because of the fire. 
And anything else you can prove you've been waiting so long to move and if you don't act now, you'll be homeless again/still. Or better yet, call whatever agency or authority and ask if you can move during lockdown and explain your situation

Best of luck to you, whichever way you go with it.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 25, 2020)

A twitter friend posted this photo and asked if we could see a clearly visible coyote in it. Said it has been following him around all day.  I found it.


----------



## beautress (Mar 25, 2020)

Nosmo King said:


> Hello Coffee Shoppers! Nosmo King checking in. I have to report another victim of the coronavirus. The Easter Pageant on the Hillside has been shelved for the year. This would have been the 50th year for the pageant and my 17th. But concerns over spreading this plague made the choice to not bring a cast of 60 together every Sunday o practice our play. Let alone bring 200 people together to watch our performances. So, there's that.
> 
> I also decided to pull the plug, temporarily, on Movie Night at the East Liverpool Community and Learning Center. It was really taking off too! Last Thursday I screened The African Queen for a crowd of 20. They enjoyed the movie and the fresh popped popcorn I provided. C'est le guarre. I hope to resume sometime in April after the crisis has passed. If I only had some lamb's blood to paint on the posts and lintel of the doorway to ward off the Angel of Death, but I don't know if such a Judaic remedy would work for a bunch of uptight Calvinists.
> 
> ...


Fondest regards to a man who takes care of his elderly mother and still finds the time to feed the pets kibbles. I hope you stay well and find good things to keep you occupied in the face of closed restaurants, CV-19 threats, closed para-military American Legion posts, and the rest. I'm hoping the plan in place is as temporary as it has to be to save thousands if not millions of lives, and that people wash their hands a lot with soap and water or hand sanitizer if they are lucky enough to have some.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Mar 25, 2020)

Yes, found it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 25, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> Yes, found it.



Took me awhile but I did too. And welcome to the Coffee Shop Shawnee_b. Please read over the OP to see what we're all about in here and keep on joining in. It's a good group here.

First timers to the Coffee Shop get a complimentary beverage:


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 25, 2020)

Okay we need our Funny & Agree and Winner buttons back for sure.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 25, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> A twitter friend posted this photo and asked if we could see a clearly visible coyote in it. Said it has been following him around all day.  I found it.
> 
> View attachment 315111T


I see it. The very center of the photo. Straight down the hill from the green bush to the right of the last big tree. You can left click your picture a couple times to make it fill the screen.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 25, 2020)

*Who else is glad there was no social media when you were in your late teens and early twenties so there is no record of all the dumb shit you said and did?*


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 25, 2020)

Ah so!  Then it was Moses' wife who started harping about men not asking for directions!


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Mar 26, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> Ah so!  Then it was Moses' wife who started harping about men not asking for directions!
> 
> View attachment 315426


Harping???

After 40 years for an 11 day journey, you'd think he'd be more willing.....but noooooo


----------



## Shawnee_b (Mar 26, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, found it.
> ...



Thanks Fox, will do.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## blackhawk (Mar 26, 2020)

Not really a country music person but if your looking for a little inspiration this is pretty good.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## blackhawk (Mar 27, 2020)

If your needing a laugh this might help


----------



## Gracie (Mar 27, 2020)

Well hell.

That's all. Nothing more at this time.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Mar 27, 2020)

Weather broke and in a hurry. There had been a bit, leaves on honeysuckle, Bradford Pears were blooming. Now the Bradfords are leaves, Eastern Redbud popping (one of my fave), Magnolias, my weeping cherry, little leaves on elms.... Came on fast but last few days been 70 or better. Had to get the zero turn ready and mowed 2 acres yesterday.


----------



## RoccoR (Mar 27, 2020)

RE:  USMB Coffee Shop IV
⁜→  Shawnee_b, _et al,_

You're a hopeless romantic!



Shawnee_b said:


> Weather broke and in a hurry. There had been a bit, leaves on honeysuckle, Bradford Pears were blooming. Now the Bradfords are leaves, Eastern Redbud popping (one of my fave), Magnolias, my weeping cherry, little leaves on elms.... Came on fast but last few days been 70 or better. Had to get the zero turn ready and mowed 2 acres yesterday.


*(COMMENT)*

You should write...






Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 27, 2020)

I apologize in advance for this.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Dajjal (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 28, 2020)

I want our winner button back. And our funny and agree button back.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 28, 2020)

blackhawk said:


> *Who else is glad there was no social media when you were in your late teens and early twenties so there is no record of all the dumb shit you said and did?*



Heck Blackhawk. I am glad there is nobody around to put on social media some of the dumb stuff I say and do now.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Mar 28, 2020)

RoccoR said:


> RE:  USMB Coffee Shop IV
> ⁜→  Shawnee_b, _et al,_
> 
> You're a hopeless romantic!
> ...



Thanks R but wife doesn't think I am very romantic! But she knows I love the trees, flowers, gardens and animals. Specially my little dog. Puts up with me anyway cause I shop and cook.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 28, 2020)

RoccoR said:


> RE:  USMB Coffee Shop IV
> ⁜→  Shawnee_b, _et al,_
> 
> You're a hopeless romantic!
> ...



 We do have some great writers in the Coffee Shop, but even those who don't write much still provide us with encouragement, laughs, information, inspiration, etc.

And I love a hopeless romantic.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## boedicca (Mar 28, 2020)

Oh Jeebus, what with the Impeachment Fracas (anyone remember that) and the China Virus Panic-demic, I totally forgot my USMBaversary.  I've been incarcerated here for 13 years, one month and 16 days!  Whadda world whadda world.   Don't I at least get a set of steak knives?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 28, 2020)

blackhawk said:


> I apologize in advance for this.



Well since it's illegal to shoot you, I'll accept your apology.   Actually it's well done.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 28, 2020)

boedicca said:


> Oh Jeebus, what with the Impeachment Fracas (anyone remember that) and the China Virus Panic-demic, I totally forgot my USMBaversary.  I've been incarcerated here for 13 years, one month and 16 days!  Whadda world whadda world.   Don't I at least get a set of steak knives?



We are all the richer for it Boe.  The Coffee Shop celebrates its 10th anniversary here in May.  Time is sure fun when you're having flies.


----------



## boedicca (Mar 28, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Jeebus, what with the Impeachment Fracas (anyone remember that) and the China Virus Panic-demic, I totally forgot my USMBaversary.  I've been incarcerated here for 13 years, one month and 16 days!  Whadda world whadda world.   Don't I at least get a set of steak knives?
> ...




It's impressive, but also rather dismaying how much of our lives we have spent here.  EEK!


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Mar 28, 2020)

I'm thinking cabin fever has set in, cause I'm about ready to choke some adult kids.....and probably why they left for the day. 

Well I think it's only for the day......But after I posted this on FB, they sure hustled out the door in a hurry


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 28, 2020)

I'm still working, but we've been getting light on work.  In some ways that's a bit surprising; my job is in processing medical specimens.  One might think that I'd be getting more work with the coronavirus, not less.  However, I think people are getting a lot fewer tests done for other things right now.  That's left me with less than the normal 40+ hours a week.  I'm going to work today so I can try making up some of the lost hours.  

It's annoying to not be getting as much in my paycheck as I'd like, but I know that I'm a lot luckier than many people who have lost their jobs either temporarily or permanently, so I'm not complaining. I'm lucky to be in an essential industry sort of position.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 28, 2020)

Probably you need to be something of a classical music buff to fully appreciate this. But some entertainment by one of my all time favorite comedians doing one of my favorite of his routines:


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 28, 2020)

I am glad to see my signature shows up well in this new forum format.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Mar 28, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Probably you need to be something of a classical music buff to fully appreciate this. But some entertainment by one of my all time favorite comedians doing one of my favorite of his routines:



I loved him even as a kid I'd stop whatever I was doing to watch.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## blackhawk (Mar 28, 2020)

Sex in the era of COVID19


----------



## MarathonMike (Mar 28, 2020)

Hi all, I haven't visited the lounge in awhile. I thought I'd share a nice visit we just had with my Brother and Sister In Law from Wisconsin. They rolled up in their new 30 foot RV a couple weeks ago. It was a harrowing trip up my driveway, the rig missed bottoming out by an inch!  His wife is my wife's younger sister by a year. They are like peas in a pod, I wish they could spend more time together. They were out in the desert almost every day. I miss my bro-in-law and our 5 o-clock cocktail hours. We sit in the RV talking about fishing and our grown up "kids" watching the sun set on the Tucson Mountains. 

The four of us had some great hikes and went exploring one day on the mountain bikes touring "The Loop" a paved bikeway that encircles Tucson. They pushed off a couple days ago (bummer!) and have been camping somewhere in Eastern Arizona. Of course they are concerned about the trip back. They were going to take their time, but with states closing their parks they will pretty much hightail it back. We are planning to fly out to Wisconsin in the Fall and stay with them assuming all this virus stuff has settled down.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 29, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> Weather broke and in a hurry. There had been a bit, leaves on honeysuckle, Bradford Pears were blooming. Now the Bradfords are leaves, Eastern Redbud popping (one of my fave), Magnolias, my weeping cherry, little leaves on elms.... Came on fast but last few days been 70 or better. Had to get the zero turn ready and mowed 2 acres yesterday.



Eastern Redbud...     One of my favorites and thank God and Greyhound their everywhere... 
Thanks Shawnee_b ...


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 29, 2020)

blackhawk said:


> I apologize in advance for this.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Mar 29, 2020)

Been able to get out walking around the Ville 3 days of the last 4. Love this weather, shame it's cooling this week with rain... But the good thing was the kids in the ville had a bear hunt today... Lots of people had placed teddy bears in their windows.... I had Sir "Coff-a-lot" From my bypass days...


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Hossfly (Mar 30, 2020)

From a Facebook friend


----------



## Roy Batty (Mar 30, 2020)

I’ve been locked out of USMB for a few days. 
Put your hands up who has missed me! 
Coffee and cakes please?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 30, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Hows this for irony? We have been waiting almost 5 years for housing and about 4 of those years have been in northern cali...thru homelessness, renting rooms, fire. And we still wait. BUT....things are moving rapidly now. The apts at home (beach) sent out referal letters to previous landlords and they would not that unless we are next on the list....or...an apt is coming up within the next month and they want us approved and ready to give notice where we are now.
> 
> However....the question is..how does one move from one end of the state to another corner of the same state when there is a pandemic going on and martial law is probably soon to be enacted? And..uhaul is shut down.  How do two old people pack up and move in these cirmcumstances? Get a permit from the governor to move? Just up and go and hope the national guard doesn't land on us? Haul the furniture and stuff ourselves into the truck because nobody is available or willing to breath our air?
> 
> ...


Dang, Gracie, that sucks BIGELY!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 30, 2020)

Well, I made it back after a bit of a hiatus.  What a mess!  I read the last few pages and am glad all appear to be doing well.  For those more social, sorry that you can no longer be so, or go to church for solace and comfort.  At least here in the CS we have each other and social distance is the order of the day for those in on-line communities.
Work has been hectic, our flight schedule has increased at least 50%.  Passenger traffic is depressed but they are flying a lot of cargo that would have been shipped on boats.  With the shipping fleet stilled, they still have warehouses of stuff to move and most of the airlines have started pressing passenger planes into cargo service.  So, for now, my job is assured.  I did not say safe because most of our customers fly out of China and other Eastern countries.  The first CV-19 case in AK was a foreign pilot!  Of course, with production shut down, my job my become extinct when the Chinese have no more stuff to send over here.
My partner has been downgraded to "roommate" now.  The situation has deteriorated significantly but at least he hasn't punched me again and I have managed not to drag him out into the snowy forest...
No hip surgery for me, so the pain will continue.  I was pretty depressed, hence my absence from many things, including the CS.  Oh, what the hell, I've put up with it this long...
Spring has not yet sprung here.  After a massive snowfall a couple of weeks ago, it warmed up enough to sluff a slab of snow and ice 8'x16' and 4' deep off my porch roof.  I managed to dig out a trail but it may be weeks before it melts away and I'll be left with a massive pool of mud and water.  My resident moose is still with us.  It's been a hard winter for moose, after the fire and a late, heavy snowfall.  She's taken to hanging with the goats and sleeps in one of my sheds.  
The new format is a pain right now, but we've gone through how many changes together?  We'll make it through this one, too.  My internet has been acting up the past two days, too.  No doubt, all the additional traffic on line has caught the providers with their panties around their ankles.  I hope to be back on more often, though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 30, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> Hi all, I haven't visited the lounge in awhile. I thought I'd share a nice visit we just had with my Brother and Sister In Law from Wisconsin. They rolled up in their new 30 foot RV a couple weeks ago. It was a harrowing trip up my driveway, the rig missed bottoming out by an inch!  His wife is my wife's younger sister by a year. They are like peas in a pod, I wish they could spend more time together. They were out in the desert almost every day. I miss my bro-in-law and our 5 o-clock cocktail hours. We sit in the RV talking about fishing and our grown up "kids" watching the sun set on the Tucson Mountains.
> 
> The four of us had some great hikes and went exploring one day on the mountain bikes touring "The Loop" a paved bikeway that encircles Tucson. They pushed off a couple days ago (bummer!) and have been camping somewhere in Eastern Arizona. Of course they are concerned about the trip back. They were going to take their time, but with states closing their parks they will pretty much hightail it back. We are planning to fly out to Wisconsin in the Fall and stay with them assuming all this virus stuff has settled down.



Another one we need our WINNER button back for.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 30, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> I’ve been locked out of USMB for a few days.
> Put your hands up who has missed me!
> Coffee and cakes please?



Welcome back Roy. No idea what got you locked out unless it was the changeover. But we're happy you're back.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 30, 2020)

I would like to regenerate the birthday list in the Coffee Shop. If ya'll will all post yours and/or PM them  to me, I will try to to be better at not overlooking them. (No guarantees though.)

Today is Ollie's birthday.

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY SFC Ollie



*​


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 30, 2020)

Hey guys who know how to code these things. The link in my signature doesn't work anymore since the USMB changeover. Can you recode it to fix it for me and post it in response to this or PM it to me?  Thanks.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Mar 30, 2020)

39 years old with 28 years experience.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Shawnee_b (Mar 30, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> > Weather broke and in a hurry. There had been a bit, leaves on honeysuckle, Bradford Pears were blooming. Now the Bradfords are leaves, Eastern Redbud popping (one of my fave), Magnolias, my weeping cherry, little leaves on elms.... Came on fast but last few days been 70 or better. Had to get the zero turn ready and mowed 2 acres yesterday.
> ...



That's the one! Beautiful stuff. My dogwoods are next. All wild and plentiful. It's said eastern redbud record is 15 feet or so. I have some will double that! Not as bushy though, grow tall then blossom.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 30, 2020)

SFC Ollie said:


> 39 years old with 28 years experience.



Happy Birthday,SFC Ollie!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 30, 2020)

SFC Ollie said:


> 39 years old with 28 years experience.


Happy Birthday, Ollie!  Glad to see you coming around more often, although I've not been around much lately myself.  Hope to visit more with you.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 30, 2020)

Getting back here is a pain.  I have to search for the Lounge and find the CS all over each time.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 30, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Getting back here is a pain.  I have to search for the Lounge and find the CS all over each time.


You can go to watched threads and find it that way.


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 30, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Probably you need to be something of a classical music buff to fully appreciate this. But some entertainment by one of my all time favorite comedians doing one of my favorite of his routines:







__





						Lee Camp’s latest stand-up comedy special “Not Allowed on American TV” is now FREE to view online for a limited time. – Lee Camp
					






					leecamp.com


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Mar 30, 2020)

I apologize for the language.....but I couldn't help but laugh. This is life with a mixed pet family


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Mar 30, 2020)

And for the sports fans.....


----------



## Shawnee_b (Mar 30, 2020)

Happy Birthday Ollie!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 30, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Getting back here is a pain.  I have to search for the Lounge and find the CS all over each time.



I have my USMB icon on my desktop set to take me directly to the Coffee Shop. Then I can navigate to the rest of the board from there if I am in the mood to do so.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 30, 2020)

I have birthdates for:

Sherry

Daisy the Mutt

Nosmo King

Divine Wind (prob not actual date)

Saveliberty (prob not actual date)

gallantwarrior

Sfc Ollie

Hombre

CeeCee

drifter

Ringel

Dajjal

BBD's wedding anniversary

007

BigBlackDog

Spoonman

Ernie S.

Ridgerunner

ChrisL

Peach174

Foxfyre

Montrovant

Gracie

WelfareQueen

Hossfly

Kat

AgainSheila

Pogo


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 30, 2020)

Day whatever of self quarantine:


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 30, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> I apologize for the language.....but I couldn't help but laugh. This is life with a mixed pet family
> 
> View attachment 317308


Funny and agree!!!


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Hossfly (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## beautress (Mar 31, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> I’ve been locked out of USMB for a few days.
> Put your hands up who has missed me!
> Coffee and cakes please?


----------



## beautress (Mar 31, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Well, I made it back after a bit of a hiatus.  What a mess!  I read the last few pages and am glad all appear to be doing well.  For those more social, sorry that you can no longer be so, or go to church for solace and comfort.  At least here in the CS we have each other and social distance is the order of the day for those in on-line communities.
> Work has been hectic, our flight schedule has increased at least 50%.  Passenger traffic is depressed but they are flying a lot of cargo that would have been shipped on boats.  With the shipping fleet stilled, they still have warehouses of stuff to move and most of the airlines have started pressing passenger planes into cargo service.  So, for now, my job is assured.  I did not say safe because most of our customers fly out of China and other Eastern countries.  The first CV-19 case in AK was a foreign pilot!  Of course, with production shut down, my job my become extinct when the Chinese have no more stuff to send over here.
> My partner has been downgraded to "roommate" now.  The situation has deteriorated significantly but at least he hasn't punched me again and I have managed not to drag him out into the snowy forest...
> No hip surgery for me, so the pain will continue.  I was pretty depressed, hence my absence from many things, including the CS.  Oh, what the hell, I've put up with it this long...
> ...


Big hug, Gallantwarrior. You're on my prayer list for healing and an early summer.


----------



## beautress (Mar 31, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Hows this for irony? We have been waiting almost 5 years for housing and about 4 of those years have been in northern cali...thru homelessness, renting rooms, fire. And we still wait. BUT....things are moving rapidly now. The apts at home (beach) sent out referal letters to previous landlords and they would not that unless we are next on the list....or...an apt is coming up within the next month and they want us approved and ready to give notice where we are now.
> 
> However....the question is..how does one move from one end of the state to another corner of the same state when there is a pandemic going on and martial law is probably soon to be enacted? And..uhaul is shut down.  How do two old people pack up and move in these cirmcumstances? Get a permit from the governor to move? Just up and go and hope the national guard doesn't land on us? Haul the furniture and stuff ourselves into the truck because nobody is available or willing to breath our air?
> 
> ...


Prayers up that all goes well for you and your loved ones, Gracie.


----------



## beautress (Mar 31, 2020)

SFC Ollie said:


> Been able to get out walking around the Ville 3 days of the last 4. Love this weather, shame it's cooling this week with rain... But the good thing was the kids in the ville had a bear hunt today... Lots of people had placed teddy bears in their windows.... I had Sir "Coff-a-lot" From my bypass days...


A belated birthday wish, my dear SFC Ollie. You're the best!


​


----------



## beautress (Mar 31, 2020)

Born March 31, 1942...



He collected WWII Steel Pennies, which were minted
because the war effort required a lot of copper.

In fond memory of my husband of 44 years, who would have been 78 today.
He was the best man who ever lived. Lucky me.​


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 31, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Well, I made it back after a bit of a hiatus.  What a mess!  I read the last few pages and am glad all appear to be doing well.  For those more social, sorry that you can no longer be so, or go to church for solace and comfort.  At least here in the CS we have each other and social distance is the order of the day for those in on-line communities.
> Work has been hectic, our flight schedule has increased at least 50%.  Passenger traffic is depressed but they are flying a lot of cargo that would have been shipped on boats.  With the shipping fleet stilled, they still have warehouses of stuff to move and most of the airlines have started pressing passenger planes into cargo service.  So, for now, my job is assured.  I did not say safe because most of our customers fly out of China and other Eastern countries.  The first CV-19 case in AK was a foreign pilot!  Of course, with production shut down, my job my become extinct when the Chinese have no more stuff to send over here.
> My partner has been downgraded to "roommate" now.  The situation has deteriorated significantly but at least he hasn't punched me again and I have managed not to drag him out into the snowy forest...
> No hip surgery for me, so the pain will continue.  I was pretty depressed, hence my absence from many things, including the CS.  Oh, what the hell, I've put up with it this long...
> ...



You remain on my critical prayer list. I keep saying this too shall pass, but your case seems to be taking a really cruelly long time. But this too shall pass.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Shawnee_b (Mar 31, 2020)

Brit flag cake is cool. Pic of dog and kitten too!

After many nice days. 46 and rain. Yuk!

But my new greenhouse came yesterday! Wayfair "king canopy" seemed the toughest frame of all. 









						Wayfair.com - Online Home Store for Furniture, Decor, Outdoors & More | Wayfair
					

Shop Wayfair for A Zillion Things Home across all styles and budgets. 5,000 brands of furniture, lighting, cookware, and more. Free Shipping on most items.




					www.wayfair.com
				




Not huge but much of my seed goes in as seed anyway. like corn. I have a 45x50 garden every year. Sometimes ambitious and till up 3 of them totaling about 3/4 acre. That gives enough corn to feed all the racoons and a few left over.


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 31, 2020)

Hi all!

Do you have a quarantine too??? As for me, the third week inside flat, at least, lets me to sleep well


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 31, 2020)

Sbiker …


----------



## Roy Batty (Mar 31, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> Brit flag cake is cool. Pic of dog and kitten too!
> 
> After many nice days. 46 and rain. Yuk!
> 
> ...



This is the greenhouse my wife bought for herself, the online boast was that a woman could build it in a day. Well my wife didn’t even get it out of the boxing, poor muggings had  to do it.
I started around 10am stopped for a lunch hour then resumed work on it till 5pm whereupon I downed tools and withdrew my labour.
The wife gave me an unduly, uncalled for ridiculing, bringing the advertisement of “a woman could build it in a day”  Depressed and berated by my woman I got up early the next day (Sunday) and started work whilst she was trying to get beauty sleep. When she came down in her dressing gown and slippers to inspect my manly skills. All she said was “well done, I’ll make you a cup of tea”


----------



## Shawnee_b (Mar 31, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> This is the greenhouse my wife bought for herself, the online boast was that a woman could build it in a day. Well my wife didn’t even get it out of the boxing, poor muggings had  to do it.
> I started around 10am stopped for a lunch hour then resumed work on it till 5pm whereupon I downed tools and withdrew my labour.
> The wife gave me an unduly, uncalled for ridiculing, bringing the advertisement of “a woman could build it in a day”  Depressed and berated by my woman I got up early the next day (Sunday) and started work whilst she was trying to get beauty sleep. When she came down in her dressing gown and slippers to inspect my manly skills. All she said was “well done, I’ll make you a cup of tea”



Very nice Roy, funny story, typical I guess! Floor is great. I was going to build the one below but we are planning a move and didn't want to go thru all the effort then  leave it.  They say it can be built for less than $800. 8x12  "ana white diy greenhouse" if anyone interested, she has workable plans too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 31, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > This is the greenhouse my wife bought for herself, the online boast was that a woman could build it in a day. Well my wife didn’t even get it out of the boxing, poor muggings had  to do it.
> ...



Our niece-in-law has been giving us a blow by blow report on one our nephew is building from a kit.  She says she's learning some new words.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 31, 2020)

Sbiker said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Do you have a quarantine too??? As for me, the third week inside flat, at least, lets me to sleep well
> 
> View attachment 317579



Yep. We all are pretty much quarantined in place venturing out for only the absolute necessities.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 31, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> View attachment 317525



FYI in case anybody cares, I am definitely left brained based on this. But I knew that. But I thought I might have just a little bit of right brained tendencies and my appreciation for fine art, innovative decorating and such. But alas no.


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 31, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 317525
> ...



Here is centralized quarantine. I'm already only at home, working 3 weeks remote... and it forced me to start today to get only and right cure against covid, lol


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 31, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> View attachment 317525


I see pink and white and I don't know what the difference is.


----------



## beautress (Mar 31, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 317525
> ...


I saw pink, too. I've known about being a right-brainer for many years.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 31, 2020)

beautress said:


> I saw pink, too. I've known about being a right-brainer for many years.





Hossfly said:


> I see pink and white and I don't know what the difference is.



Me! I have been a No-brainer most of my life...


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 31, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 317525
> ...


It's a cute, fun exercise but it's basically a myth from the early days of studying the brain based on old assumptions that have been proven false.  We've found that both sides of the brain work in conjunction with each other.  While it is true that some sides are more strongly accessed with specific functions in general both sides work equally.
By the way, I saw grey and green which is supposed to indicate I'm left brain dominant yet I also have all right brain attributes more strongly than the left in many areas.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 31, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 317525
> ...



Well it means you are right brained.  I am apparently left brained. But I hasten to add that in my not-all-that-uninformed opinion, nobody is totally one or the other.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 31, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I think I am the same. Very often I know I am processing information and solving problems from a right brain perspective. But also as an investigator type, writer, and analyst, I am pretty much in all left brain mode. 

As I posted to Hossfly, nobody is totally one or the other.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 31, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > I saw pink, too. I've known about being a right-brainer for many years.
> ...



  Well, you're going to have to work harder at it to convince me of that, Ridgerunner.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 31, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I'm curious though after getting to know you here all these years and a little bit in person. Did you see the shoe as gray & green, or pink & white?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Mar 31, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I see green and grey...


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 31, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I put it the last post, grey and green.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 31, 2020)

I see green and grey...


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 31, 2020)

* When I was a kid my mom would send me to the store with $5 and I would come back with a bag of potatoes, three loaves of bread, a gallon of milk, a dozen eggs and a block of cheese, but you can't do that these days...
Too many security cameras. *


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 31, 2020)

Well if the theory of right brain/left brain is pure myth, as most experts in the subject indicate, the shoe test should prove it since only one out of ten or so sees the shoe as pink and white. And I cannot believe 9 out of 10 people are left brained.

Oh well. It is interesting that some see different colors in the shoe though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 31, 2020)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
Seagal and Mr. Seagal.
Kat for wellness
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Jackson for wellness.
Mindful and healing for her shoulder.
Good results for Nosmo's step nephew dealing with difficult surgeries.
Beautress for wellness.
Gracie and Mr. G. for continued progress for solutions.
Extra prayers/positive vibes for gallantwarrior dealing with his own health issues as well as a terribly difficult situation with Rod and stresses of caring for the animals.
Peach's Mr. P for continued progress, healing, and recovery and Peach for the stresses of being primary caretaker.
Ringel and Ms Ringel - comfort, wellness, solutions for both.


*Note:  The Coffee Shop will close as of tomorrow.  (But note tomorrow's date,)*


----------



## beautress (Apr 1, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> View attachment 317525


Good grief. Yesterday it was pink. Today it's grey and minty green! Oh, noes! Split personality--Me????? ack! <giggle>


----------



## RoccoR (Apr 1, 2020)

RE:  USMB Coffee Shop IV
⁜→  "beautress, Foxfyre, _et al,_


beautress said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 317525
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

I find "Foxfyre's" → Shoe Picture to be quite interesting.  But again, I'm not at all sure as to what it is testing.  And then I read the "beautress" observation (intrigued).

At first I thought it must be a difference in resolution.  I have an iMac 27" HD Desktop (5120 x 2880 Retina) and a second screen E320VL 32" Visio [(1920 x 1080) (1080p FHD - Full High Definition)] → both have 30-Bit Color.  There is no change in the results. I even switched browsers (Safari, Firefox, Tor) with no change.   I looked at them separately and in split-screen - no change.  _(BTW:  My wife sees the Green/white while I see the pink and white.)_

OK, how does this illusion work?









Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Roy Batty (Apr 1, 2020)

Grey and green for me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 1, 2020)

beautress said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 317525
> ...



It stays grey for me. I wanted to see pink!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 1, 2020)

RoccoR said:


> RE:  USMB Coffee Shop IV
> ⁜→  "beautress, Foxfyre, _et al,_
> 
> 
> ...



I honestly don't know how it works. But I'm pretty sure it doesn't sort out left brains from right brains.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 1, 2020)

I asked Hombre who is color blind on a LOT of colors what color he sees in the shoe. He came up with pink and white immediately. I was amazed that he was even close to the actual colors everybody else sees.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 1, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I made it back after a bit of a hiatus.  What a mess!  I read the last few pages and am glad all appear to be doing well.  For those more social, sorry that you can no longer be so, or go to church for solace and comfort.  At least here in the CS we have each other and social distance is the order of the day for those in on-line communities.
> ...


Thank you, Foxy.  I'd click the "thank you" button but there doesn't seem to be one anymore.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 1, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> View attachment 317525


I'm seeing green and gray.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 1, 2020)

Sbiker said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Do you have a quarantine too??? As for me, the third week inside flat, at least, lets me to sleep well
> 
> View attachment 317579


Essential worker here.  My schedule has not changed.  As a matter of fact, our flight schedule has expanded as they move as much stuff out of China in airplanes instead of ships.
How do you pass your time?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 1, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> > Brit flag cake is cool. Pic of dog and kitten too!
> ...


Nice greenhouse!  After she'd laid into me, especially with the dig about a woman being able to do it, I'd have told her to be my guest...and then I would have made my own tea.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 1, 2020)

Good morning from the (still) frozen North.  Temps go down to the teens at night and hover around freezing during the day.  We are hoping for some warmer days to help melt off all this snow.
My front porch after the last snowfall.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Apr 1, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Our niece-in-law has been giving us a blow by blow report on one our nephew is building from a kit.  She says she's learning some new words.



Stake it down good, winds can blow a bare frame away!


----------



## Shawnee_b (Apr 1, 2020)

beautress said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 317525
> ...



I see grey and mint just now too.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 1, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Good morning from the (still) frozen North.  Temps go down to the teens at night and hover around freezing during the day.  We are hoping for some warmer days to help melt off all this snow.
> My front porch after the last snowfall.



GW, I love your home...


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 1, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Good morning from the (still) frozen North.  Temps go down to the teens at night and hover around freezing during the day.  We are hoping for some warmer days to help melt off all this snow.
> My front porch after the last snowfall.



OMG. We used to get fierce snows up on the mountain and sometimes had to deal with ice dams on the roof--we measured snowfall in feet, not inches--but it never got like that.


----------



## sparky (Apr 1, 2020)

So they've got me playing sh*t completely out of my range, not my style , not really my thing....
and the more i do, the more i dig it!

~S~


----------



## beautress (Apr 1, 2020)

Oh, my gritty hands need washing after crocheting a friend a potholder all evening...and I havta make supper.

Hi, one and all. Hope you're all washing your hands a lot and staying at home as much as possible. My responsibilities have changed somewhat in the last few days. I fell for a guy at Karaoke, and he offered to help around the place here. He now has a room upstairs, and if we get along for six weeks, we may get married. We're not starting a relationship till that time, however, but when you're in your seventies and disabled, it's nice to have a companion around who's smart with farm stuff. My ball of fire days are through. I've been hobbling around with bone spurs in my heel, and he's 2 years older than me, and seems to really love the place here that is nothing but work. All that rain requires you to mow every 3 days or less, but he doesn't mind. by the time he's done with 14 acres, 3 days have passed and it's time to mow again.

Have a great evening, all. I got a hungry man who needs a meal, if I can just make it to the sink without too much foot pain... so I can wash my hands to prepare some kind of meal. So far, I struck out with several meals, because I haven't cooked for several years, but have to fix stuff now .


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 1, 2020)

It's been about 12 years now I've been chief cook and bottlewasher.... At one point I had 5 adults and a newborn in the house. Most the time was just me and Mrs O, and last 3 years Me and older Brother. But it all just prepared me for these days... nothing really new just home 7 days a week instead of 5 or 6... We can do this thing.....


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 1, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning from the (still) frozen North.  Temps go down to the teens at night and hover around freezing during the day.  We are hoping for some warmer days to help melt off all this snow.
> ...


It's a little tough to see in that photo. Here's what it looks like without the snow.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 1, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning from the (still) frozen North.  Temps go down to the teens at night and hover around freezing during the day.  We are hoping for some warmer days to help melt off all this snow.
> ...


That's just two weeks.  We had been having a fairly snow-free winter, cold as hell, but little snow, and then...this!  It's a well built place, though, didn't collapse!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 1, 2020)

beautress said:


> Oh, my gritty hands need washing after crocheting a friend a potholder all evening...and I havta make supper.
> 
> Hi, one and all. Hope you're all washing your hands a lot and staying at home as much as possible. My responsibilities have changed somewhat in the last few days. I fell for a guy at Karaoke, and he offered to help around the place here. He now has a room upstairs, and if we get along for six weeks, we may get married. We're not starting a relationship till that time, however, but when you're in your seventies and disabled, it's nice to have a companion around who's smart with farm stuff. My ball of fire days are through. I've been hobbling around with bone spurs in my heel, and he's 2 years older than me, and seems to really love the place here that is nothing but work. All that rain requires you to mow every 3 days or less, but he doesn't mind. by the time he's done with 14 acres, 3 days have passed and it's time to mow again.
> 
> Have a great evening, all. I got a hungry man who needs a meal, if I can just make it to the sink without too much foot pain... so I can wash my hands to prepare some kind of meal. So far, I struck out with several meals, because I haven't cooked for several years, but have to fix stuff now .


Good luck, Beau!  It is nice to have companionship and help.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 1, 2020)

beautress said:


> Oh, my gritty hands need washing after crocheting a friend a potholder all evening...and I havta make supper.
> 
> Hi, one and all. Hope you're all washing your hands a lot and staying at home as much as possible. My responsibilities have changed somewhat in the last few days. I fell for a guy at Karaoke, and he offered to help around the place here. He now has a room upstairs, and if we get along for six weeks, we may get married. We're not starting a relationship till that time, however, but when you're in your seventies and disabled, it's nice to have a companion around who's smart with farm stuff. My ball of fire days are through. I've been hobbling around with bone spurs in my heel, and he's 2 years older than me, and seems to really love the place here that is nothing but work. All that rain requires you to mow every 3 days or less, but he doesn't mind. by the time he's done with 14 acres, 3 days have passed and it's time to mow again.
> 
> Have a great evening, all. I got a hungry man who needs a meal, if I can just make it to the sink without too much foot pain... so I can wash my hands to prepare some kind of meal. So far, I struck out with several meals, because I haven't cooked for several years, but have to fix stuff now .



Well that's some pretty special news. But whether roommate or potential closer relationship, its good that you aren't alone and found somebody you are comfortable and compatible with. 

I have a hard time cooking just for me too and usually don't if Hombre isn't home, but I actually do like to cook and seem to be fairly competent at it. So I hope you enjoy relearning and rehoning the skills.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 1, 2020)

Another COVID briefing on TV.  This shit is getting tired.  Other than the numbers, and how much more money they are going to pass around to selected populations, it's same-o-lame-o.  I'll be taking my pre-work nap shortly.  For me, it remains SSDD.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 1, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



We can click on the photo and it enlarges a whole big bunch so we can see all the details.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 1, 2020)

sparky said:


> So they've got me playing sh*t completely out of my range, not my style , not really my thing....
> and the more i do, the more i dig it!
> 
> ~S~


 
Hey sparky, good to see you back in the Coffee Shop. Are you a PT or FT musician? Or just a music fan like the rest of us?

In all honesty, I don't think I would ever get to the point that I could dig heavy metal, but hey, whatever floats the boat. And I appreciate the talent of those who do it.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 1, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...


A lot of those details have been provided by the hoarder roommate.  The partner has been downgraded to roommate, BTW.  A lot of that has been hauled away and most of the rest will be gone this summer.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 1, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Were you out one day shootin' at some food when up from the ground come a-bubblin' crude?


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 1, 2020)

Thirty minutes after the bars are open again.


----------



## beautress (Apr 2, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, my gritty hands need washing after crocheting a friend a potholder all evening...and I havta make supper.
> ...


Thanks, Foxfyre. I'm so fascinated, but we have a few wrinkles to iron out. I'm disabled considerably at my age, but he's a go-getter and he's older than me, and we're taking it slow and easy. I have asthma, allergies, and bone spurs on the heel of my right foot this week... and he thinks I should get a wheelchair when I only want a pair of crutches until this walking issue is resolved. The Iron Works is closed for business with the CV-19 scare, so I can't even do rowing exercises since walking machines and cycles are out of the question right now. They say you recuperate faster if you use the parts that still work, and that would be my busy hands, although I'm struggling with cooking meals, having had no practice at it for years now. And living alone on 14 acres can be quite remote when you are disabled in any way and reluctant to volunteer for projects you enjoyed when all was well. He works so hard outside that has only had one service by me--mowing the fenced lawn area and the 1/10 mile driveway. I have a covered small horse lean-to that he's mapped out for a pen for his pet pig which turned out not to be small, but a full-grown pot-bellied pig that was never supposed to get so huge. She's very fond of him, however, as are his two doggies. Miss Piccolo is outraged and gave Mr. Shorty a taste of her claw yesterday in the shortest dispute you ever saw. He's just a puppy and I don't think he's been around a cat who hated dogs when she was born, methinks. lol  And so far, my culinary efforts have been fizzled. He hated my attempt at corned beef and cabbage, which I hadn't made for over 5 years, and the turkey that survived two power outages in the last 4 years didn't rank any closer than a 1 on a scale of 100. Yet he gets off on free stuff he gets as a senior veteran with emphysema which keeps him from holding a job. I'm trying to be cheerful, but the pain just from the spurs takes the fun out of life and doesn't help my performance in the kitchen. I was used to doing dishes once a week for one, but I've had to adjust to spending a lot of time cleaning dishes twice a day for the past week. As I said, this paradise is not perfect, but I don't care. It's fun to be around someone who's resourceful.

Well, how about that. My post reappeared 5 minutes after it was lost. lol


----------



## beautress (Apr 2, 2020)

SFC Ollie said:


> It's been about 12 years now I've been chief cook and bottlewasher.... At one point I had 5 adults and a newborn in the house. Most the time was just me and Mrs O, and last 3 years Me and older Brother. But it all just prepared me for these days... nothing really new just home 7 days a week instead of 5 or 6... We can do this thing.....



Oh, stay well, SFC Ollie. I love your posts!


----------



## beautress (Apr 2, 2020)

blackhawk said:


> Thirty minutes after the bars are open again.


I think you like the company, Mr. Blackhawk... Cute GIF.


----------



## beautress (Apr 2, 2020)

Good grief. My post disappeared.



gallantwarrior said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, my gritty hands need washing after crocheting a friend a potholder all evening...and I havta make supper.
> ...


Thanks for the thumbs up, GW. Time will tell if it works out. So far, it's Mr. Clean and Ms. Disaster.    If he cancelled at any time, I'd not be offended.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 2, 2020)

beautress said:


> Time will tell if it works out.



Isn't life strange? I'm betting on a long-term relationship for you and your new fellar... 

In a couple of weeks I will begin my 4th year of living with my ex-wife... We get along better than we did the last 20 years of our 23 yr marriage... Divorced and I was on my own for 15 years... Personalities change as we age and we never did really dislike each other... It's been an interesting 3 years and I would be a liar if I didn't say I have had a few "what in the hell am I doing here moments"... If it wasn't supposed to happen like it has, I wouldn't be here... It's nice to have someone to fuss with ever now and then... Best of luck...


----------



## beautress (Apr 2, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Time will tell if it works out.
> ...


Thanks, Ridgerunner. I'm happy to hear of a second-chance marriage working well, and hope it lasts for good. Something went wrong, then somehow, time mended it, but your maturity and hers is getting you through fears and disappointments, and the good things are winning this time. I pray that it stays on a winning note. Well, I just wasn't sleeping very well this evening due to pain and asthma, but just drank some Celestial "Sleepytime" tea, and it's pretty clear I will be sleeping  pretty soon.  Have a great day! 'nighty!


----------



## Roy Batty (Apr 2, 2020)

Both my adult sons are colour blind. At the opticians they were tested, the very last 2 pages of the colour blindness test book is the catch. I could see the shapes for the light green and light brown. For me it was obvious and plain to see, but for them they could just not see it. 
At the time my son wanted to be a policeman. My other son wanted to be an Electrician. Both professions were deemed to reject colour blindness, however it was unfounded.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Apr 2, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> Both my adult sons are colour blind. At the opticians they were tested, the very last 2 pages of the colour blindness test book is the catch. I could see the shapes for the light green and light brown. For me it was obvious and plain to see, but for them they could just not see it.
> At the time my son wanted to be a policeman. My other son wanted to be an Electrician. Both professions were deemed to reject colour blindness, however it was unfounded.



Should have went Fed electrician. 79-85 I worked as a Journeyman Marine Electrician at PSNS, WA. They had an apprenticeship and my current foreman actually graduated from it, colorblind chap. After 4 years they told him to hook up some wires that were 70 some pairs of colored wires. He was lost, then they found out he was color blind!!!! He was an awesome Foreman, great guy so no loss at all.


----------



## Roy Batty (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Roy Batty (Apr 2, 2020)

modern electrical wiring systems do not bother colour blindness, my colourblind youngest son was even in the Royal Navy as an electrician.


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## beautress (Apr 3, 2020)

blackhawk said:


> View attachment 318525


Boston Terriers are very fond of their owners and can feel blue quickly if things don't go well when they feel they have offended their owner in some known or unknown way. They also just feel bad when they've done something wrong and are told they were very, very naughty.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Apr 3, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> View attachment 318335View attachment 318335




Stand right out.  Easier then them stupid capchas!


----------



## Shawnee_b (Apr 3, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> modern electrical wiring systems do not bother colour blindness, my colourblind youngest son was even in the Royal Navy as an electrician.



This was back in 79-85. Lots of cable was twisted pairs, colors and many were pretty close. 

Back in the AF, Airdefense Command I was electrician also, well MA1 weapons control. For instance on the missle x frames there were about 18awg, all white and numbered in like 1/64' print! Damn, I rewired 20 of them for F106, bout went nuts. Wax line lacing too, not tie wraps on a jet, ever.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 3, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> Both my adult sons are colour blind. At the opticians they were tested, the very last 2 pages of the colour blindness test book is the catch. I could see the shapes for the light green and light brown. For me it was obvious and plain to see, but for them they could just not see it.
> At the time my son wanted to be a policeman. My other son wanted to be an Electrician. Both professions were deemed to reject colour blindness, however it was unfounded.



Um, you were supposed to see light green or light pink.  You saw brown?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 3, 2020)

blackhawk said:


> View attachment 318525



Is this the time to mention that my name is Linda?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 3, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> modern electrical wiring systems do not bother colour blindness, my colourblind youngest son was even in the Royal Navy as an electrician.



Hombre, my hubby, was in the Army in various aspects for 8 years despite testing color blind on several critical colors. Of course the Army didn't find out. It was when he was in photography school and was tested that it was discovered. He always knew he couldn't tell the difference between red and green sometimes though.


----------



## Roy Batty (Apr 3, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > Both my adult sons are colour blind. At the opticians they were tested, the very last 2 pages of the colour blindness test book is the catch. I could see the shapes for the light green and light brown. For me it was obvious and plain to see, but for them they could just not see it.
> ...


No my sweet... read my post again.


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 3, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 318525
> ...


Ease up on Sparky he needs a break.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 3, 2020)

Hi all.  Been trying to stay busy, wanting to finish some projects but dealing with some physical issues lately.  My right shoulder acted up a while ago but it seems to slowly be getting better, very slowly.  Then about a week ago I developed what is called trigger thumb (inflammation of the tendons), the thumb pops whenever I move it, it's painful so I wear a thumb brace.  Wouldn't be so bad except that it's my right side and I'm right handed.........  
I was able to hang the traverse rod over the sliding door for the wife but have to take it back down to convert it to a one way slide.  Over the last couple of days I've been creating mixed music CDs in between trying to clean up and finish other daily chores, at least the ones I can do.
Gizmo has developed what appears to be a neurological problem with his back left leg causing his to limp heavily.  Before we got him on some medication he could only drag is left leg and would hide all day long, wouldn't even eat.  He's doing much better.
Some potentially good news, while this round of chemo is wiping her out she has felt some "burning" at the mass sites which is a possible indication the chemo is working.  Keeping our fingers crossed.
Welp, back to trying to get something done.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 3, 2020)

And........in the Hoss stable.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 3, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...



Oh okay. I thought you were still referring to the shoe, but now I see.  Sorry.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 3, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Getting to the age where you need to write things down?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 3, 2020)

This video resurfaced on my FB history today and it inspired me and made me happy just as it did years ago. Stick with it and I think it might do the same for ya'll.  Enjoy.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (Apr 3, 2020)

beautress said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 318525
> ...



mmm. kinda like marriage but I don't always feel bad when I've been naughty...  especially very very

So what's this about marriage Lady Beautress and would you mind if I wished you the absolute best and teased you like a brother..


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Apr 3, 2020)

To new love, elder love and life in general... 

.


----------



## beautress (Apr 3, 2020)

Lumpy 1 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


He's had a couple of bad marriages, and I had a horrible one and a heavenly one. We haven't known each other for very long, and we are septuagenarians with him being 2 years older, taking two puffs on his inhaler for emphasema between cigarettes with an attitude toward vitamins and nutritional illness prevention, which is my forte. We're so opposite it isn't funny, and one afternoon we drove over to his place to chat, and he had 8 pesky roaches crawling all over him. I couldn't stand seeing him that way and told him to gather a few things and sleep in my guest bedroom, although all it has was a pair of bunk beds, and he had a miniature chi-wa-dashund and a small Boston Terrier, both of whom were disciplined by miss piccolo the cat. She has a vicious little way of condescending canines to death, but that's another story... We decided we liked each other and talked about the short future we would have together if we married, seeing as how emphasema has a nasty little way of becoming dark spots on the lungs that welcome cancer inside to grow and metastasize the other organs besides the lungs. He thinks he's going to be 110 when he dies, and I think I'll be at least a hundred. That gives us 25 and 30 years, respectively if the inevitable cancer that forms in the nonquitter till it's 3 weeks to live stuff. And he's great around the farm, and we rented a horse trailer today to bring his miss piggy over in the part of my northwest field and all her fencing while we decide if our being polar opposites would make a good team. The fact that I can barely walk makes me some team player <hahaha!> and the doctor said it was definitely a cluster of bone spurs causing the limping effect. He, on the other hand has not whined once but had to tell me that Monday he has an appointment to look at his other wrist that has carpal tunnel, which means he will not be throwing much hay Miss Piggy's way for a while and will be lucky to get the fence up to hold her in. After a week of him being in the guest room and hating my sad little efforts at cuisine, and tonight's open ancho mozarella beef sandwich fizzled as he ate the fried carrots he taught me how to make and complained about having to eat fried carrots twice in the same month. *sigh* At least he didn't see me eating the ones I burned. Carrots are quite sweet and if the skillet is a littl hot, it can sure burn a ringed pattern on a carrot slice.  So we may marry, but I am not doing a very good job of jumping through all the hoops with thinking walker to take the pressure off the horrid little bone spurs on my right heel, or a farmer's kick butt wheelchair if they make such a thing if this continues on. And my last cortisone pill runs out tomorrow. *sigh* So the pain is already back, because well, I don't know why because.
Go ahead, brother Lumpy. Tease away, but as I said in an above post, I'm a disaster right now, but my place looks fantastic again after 4 years of moping around in funeral mode. I'm just kind of in a haze after losing my husband, and a kind of boyfriend of 6 months who died of emphesema that turned into cancer a month after we started dating, and suddenly, I was sitting there holding his hand for 10 days of hospice, his last 10 days on earth. I did learn something from that experience, though. That wonderful and kind family? You never hear from them again unless you do all the calling. It never occurred to me that they thought I would take away their inheritance if we decided on marriage. After 4 years of not having anyone who planned on living for a few more years, I asked in prayer that God send me a mate who would be the rest of my life's companion. This one studied for and became a clergyman in the 5 years he spent in prison for a crime he did not commit. I can't imagine anyone sending a war hero to prison by ignoring his side of the story that he didn't do the crime. So he's God's beloved chaplain now, but I think he was more tired of the roaches than being with opinionated me. We'll see how it works out... <giggle> Life is fun, even when stuff derails and your left being accused of serving mozzarella to a man that hates all forms of cheese. <more giggles>


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Apr 3, 2020)

beautress said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



Wow, that was a lot to take in there Darlin.. (I tease).. I love reading your posts, it's almost like a friendly talk over the kitchen table although that would be so much sweeter..

Honestly, I don't know where to start but I figure bottom you tend to be quite honest and protective with yourself (that's great), I really don't get the marriage pressure at this juncture but romance, friendship and hey guys can cook for their potential sweethearts as well...


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 3, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Hi all.  Been trying to stay busy, wanting to finish some projects but dealing with some physical issues lately.  My right shoulder acted up a while ago but it seems to slowly be getting better, very slowly.  Then about a week ago I developed what is called trigger thumb (inflammation of the tendons), the thumb pops whenever I move it, it's painful so I wear a thumb brace.  Wouldn't be so bad except that it's my right side and I'm right handed.........
> I was able to hang the traverse rod over the sliding door for the wife but have to take it back down to convert it to a one way slide.  Over the last couple of days I've been creating mixed music CDs in between trying to clean up and finish other daily chores, at least the ones I can do.
> Gizmo has developed what appears to be a neurological problem with his back left leg causing his to limp heavily.  Before we got him on some medication he could only drag is left leg and would hide all day long, wouldn't even eat.  He's doing much better.
> Some potentially good news, while this round of chemo is wiping her out she has felt some "burning" at the mass sites which is a possible indication the chemo is working.  Keeping our fingers crossed.
> Welp, back to trying to get something done.



Fingers and toes crossed.  It would be wonderful news if this chemo treatment is doing the job!


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 3, 2020)

Random video I watched on Facebook turned out to be really funny.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Apr 4, 2020)

beautress said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



I'm so glad you've found someone that you can share your life with and I truly hope it works out for you. You deserve much happiness after all you've been thru.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Apr 4, 2020)

Well, it may not be Sunday yet, so just change that to 'everyday'....


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Apr 4, 2020)

Lumpy 1 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


 ... bottom line, that is ...


----------



## Oddball (Apr 4, 2020)

Saturday morning!

The Covid has driven the country and the board crazy.....Daffy, if you will.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 4, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...



LOL.  I've been there for awhile.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 4, 2020)

beautress said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



Wow Beautress. Your life reads like a great soap opera. Makings of a good book. And yeah, your new companion does not sound like a match made in heaven, but then neither were Hombre and me who married young and have been together for a whole lot of decades now. And we remain best friends. So if you enjoy each other's company and the relationship is mutually beneficial, you both are blessed.


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 4, 2020)

*Saw gas for a $1.47 a gallon this morning but after seeing how people went after toilet paper like piranha I'm not disclosing the location.*


----------



## Roy Batty (Apr 4, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Beautress certainly has had a full life up to now, they say everyone has a good story of their life to tell, some people are lucky they get the opportunity to get it published and others can enjoy the richness of the writers experience.
Over the years I have read a great many autobiographies, once I’ve pick the book up I cannot put them down, usually I have 3 or 4 books on the go, whatever my mood I can pick up any of them and pick the story up instantly, strange, but true.
Beautress must give us updates in posts on here, because I for one am fascinated at how well things might turn out, she certainly is no fool, and being a woman has tons of common sense.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 4, 2020)

blackhawk said:


> *Saw gas for a $1.47 a gallon this morning but after seeing how people went after toilet paper like piranha I'm not disclosing the location.*



We filled up Thursday for $1.52. Cheapest I've seen in our area.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 4, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



I like biographies as a general rule too.  Reading Jimmy Stewart's biography was okay for awhile, but it got bogged down about half way and I eventually gave up on it.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 4, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > *Saw gas for a $1.47 a gallon this morning but after seeing how people went after toilet paper like piranha I'm not disclosing the location.*
> ...



$1.76 is the lowest I've seen where I am, near Atlanta.


----------



## beautress (Apr 4, 2020)

Lumpy 1 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


I believe the Lord prefers marriage over living together, but I'm not certain that he expects that of everyone, just those like me who bumble around trying to walk in his footsteps when I'm thinkin' about it.  Furthermore, my Grandmother's willow switch with two leaves at the top put the fear o' God in me by age 4. Anything else is hopeless.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 4, 2020)

blackhawk said:


> *Saw gas for a $1.47 a gallon this morning but after seeing how people went after toilet paper like piranha I'm not disclosing the location.*



I always buy Murphy. Here in White Settlement,TX today, it's $1.28. ($1.23 with a Murphy credit card.) 



			Cheap Gas Finder - Find Best Gas Prices - Cheap Gas Locations


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Apr 4, 2020)

beautress said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



Alas .. I can't help being myself as well ..


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 4, 2020)

beautress said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



Let us know when the big day arrives.  I volunteer to bring a big ol' paper sack bag full of Whataburgers and a case of Diet Dr. Pepper for the reception. I can also bring my trusty double barrel 12 gauge just in case you-know-who starts to get cold feet. Keep us posted!


----------



## beautress (Apr 4, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


Oh, the match was made in heaven, Foxfyre. Old smokers need pals and people in their life who are willing to love them just like anyone else. I know he may or may not last for the next 2 or 3 years, but I'm here for him. I talked it over with God and asked him to use me in any way that would comfort and redeem one of his children who has suffered much at the hands of false witness. This man spends his life doing all he can to help wounded veterans by taking them to the Veterans' hospital in Houston every Wednesday, and has other responsibilities on other days that he has taken to improve the lives of his fellow soldiers. He only has one flaw, and I am called by the spirit of God to guide him to the light lest he lose his way. And I am in my own way obeying the call God has set before me. I promised God I would keep him on the straight and narrow, whatever that takes. When God is done using me, it is my prayer he will forgive those who bore false witness against him in a court of law and bury that hatchet. Christ forgave the very people who murdered him on the cross when false charges were raised against him, and he forgave them before his death on the cross took place, in the middle of them torturing him and running 8-penny nails through his wrists and ankles where it hurts the most.


----------



## beautress (Apr 4, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


Oh, Mr. Hossfly, you're the best.


----------



## beautress (Apr 4, 2020)

blackhawk said:


> *Saw gas for a $1.47 a gallon this morning but after seeing how people went after toilet paper like piranha I'm not disclosing the location.*


Do I detect a busy man who does not care to wait in line to fill his tank?


----------



## beautress (Apr 4, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


I filled for 1.669 today, and then passed a sign saying $1.60 at an out-of-the-way small town mom n pop gas and washeteria, of all places. lol


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 4, 2020)

beautress said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



That's always the way.  I haven't been driving very long, and yet I've still had many occasions where I've filled up my tank, only to almost immediately pass another gas station with a lower price.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 4, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



The parking spot phenomenon.


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 5, 2020)

Lumpy 1 said:


> To new love, elder love and life in general...
> 
> .



You're too young Lumpy   This is my idea of a proper love song


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Sbiker (Apr 5, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all!
> ...



Oh, this "self-isolation" become hard... Tomorrowwill be a fourth week on remote working. It's strange, but an emotion condition slowly, but getting down... Especially after info, this isolation would be till 30th of april at least... ^)
But what we could do with it?


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 5, 2020)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



It's funny.  I've been going in to work as normal; I haven't worked as many hours as usual, but I'm in an essential industry.  The company I work for actually does testing for the virus.  I'd be happy if I could work from home.  I worked from home for around 20 years, first doing data entry, then as a nanny.  Most of my free time is spent on a computer or watching TV or reading, too.  When a situation comes up that makes staying home important, I end up as one of the ones that doesn't stay home, while people who get bored at home easily work remotely.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 5, 2020)

beautress said:


> Good grief. My post disappeared.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You seem to be pretty tough and independent, doing for yourself for a while now.  Maybe he thinks he's your prince in shining armor?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 5, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> View attachment 318335View attachment 318335


I saw them all, do I pass?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 5, 2020)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


We're asking the same thing here.  Of course, I have to go to work like I usually do because I am "essential" and it's very difficult to be a Boeing mechanic at home.  They threatened to shut down the liquor stores and pot shops here but I guess they got smart enough not to do that.  They also threatened to shut down gun stores.  I suppose they might do that but most gun stores are about out of stock because most of the guns and ammo have been bought already.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 5, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Really true, that.  I'd love to work from home.  My weekends are pretty much "self-isolated" anyway.  There's a reason people live out in the woods, off-grid, and miles away from their neighbors.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 5, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Hi all.  Been trying to stay busy, wanting to finish some projects but dealing with some physical issues lately.  My right shoulder acted up a while ago but it seems to slowly be getting better, very slowly.  Then about a week ago I developed what is called trigger thumb (inflammation of the tendons), the thumb pops whenever I move it, it's painful so I wear a thumb brace.  Wouldn't be so bad except that it's my right side and I'm right handed.........
> I was able to hang the traverse rod over the sliding door for the wife but have to take it back down to convert it to a one way slide.  Over the last couple of days I've been creating mixed music CDs in between trying to clean up and finish other daily chores, at least the ones I can do.
> Gizmo has developed what appears to be a neurological problem with his back left leg causing his to limp heavily.  Before we got him on some medication he could only drag is left leg and would hide all day long, wouldn't even eat.  He's doing much better.
> Some potentially good news, while this round of chemo is wiping her out she has felt some "burning" at the mass sites which is a possible indication the chemo is working.  Keeping our fingers crossed.
> Welp, back to trying to get something done.


Ooohh, keeping my fingers crossed for Mrs. R., too!  Hopefully the burning and tingling is a good sign.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 5, 2020)

Greetings!
Getting warmer here.  The brutal wind that came up isn't bitterly cold, feels even a bit warm! My brothers, one sister, and I have established a texting community and have been having a blast.  I guess it's something good come from this miserable disaster.  Talked to my brother in WY for almost two hours this afternoon.  Talk to one of the NV brothers weekly.  It's got to be the first time we've all "talked" together and no one has died!
I checked the Commissary yesterday.  Meat prices, and many other prices, are much lower than in town.  I've noticed that meat has become very expensive and other things, too.  At least I won't have to become a vegetarian.  Gas prices are down to $2.19/gal, or so.  That's pretty cheap up this way.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Apr 6, 2020)

OK people, every darned one of ya pay less for gas than I do here. Just today I passed a station that was $2.39 for regular and even though it was a more expensive station, it usually runs about .20 more than the cheaper places...….so we're still over $2 per gallon, no matter where ya go. And I have NO doubt Cali is probably .50 or more per gallon than we are.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 6, 2020)

Apparently so. Been praying for a solution to GW's problems both with the 'roommate' and the weather there. But you would think Alaska being the 2nd largest oil producing state would have lower gas prices. But gas prices are largely contingent on what taxes and special requirements on the formulas each state produces.  And you add the transportation and other overhead costs on top of that.

Our son is in the business and he says formulating gasoline for California is really expensive compared to that they make for Texas or New Mexico. Average gasoline price in California right now is $2.95.

Gas prices here are averaging about $1.30 now. We don't have a refinery here but the gasoline is underground piped to us I think from West Texas making the access to it really cheap.  Of course Hombre and I filled up last Thursday and paid $1.52.  Buying gasoline is like playing the market. You never know when it is going to go higher or lower.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Apr 6, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Apparently so. Been praying for a solution to GW's problems both with the 'roommate' and the weather there. But you would think Alaska being the 2nd largest oil producing state would have lower gas prices. But gas prices are largely contingent on what taxes and special requirements on the formulas each state produces.  And you add the transportation and other overhead costs on top of that.
> 
> Our son is in the business and he says formulating gasoline for California is really expensive compared to that they make for Texas or New Mexico. Average gasoline price in California right now is $2.95.
> 
> Gas prices here are averaging about $1.30 now. We don't have a refinery here but the gasoline is underground piped to us I think from West Texas making the access to it really cheap.  Of course Hombre and I filled up last Thursday and paid $1.52.  Buying gasoline is like playing the market. You never know when it is going to go higher or lower.




I had heard several years ago, that states overall taxes are about the same across the nation, the difference is just where & how they gouge the people, but sometimes I really wonder at the truth in that.. 

For instance, many states have a state income tax, but have fewer taxes on other stuff. Thankfully, we're one of the states that doesn't have an income tax...….but boy do we sure make up for it elsewhere. 


Here in WA it seems we pay more different taxes and higher amounts but without the state income tax...….and yes a very high gas tax rate, right along with state sales tax right near or at 10%, then a 'sin' tax on liquor, cigarettes, etc and somewhere in there for marijuana too, property taxes, etc. It's no wonder we're a high cost of living state, and it all comes down to taxes for nearly EVERYTHING.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 6, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 318335View attachment 318335
> ...



Me too.


----------



## Dalia (Apr 6, 2020)

Hello Foxfire and all, I did not forget this place, I come to tell you that we also fight against the virus in France and we live things that mark us deeply as go see my parents-in-law and stay at portal to give them masks and gloves, we have not forgotten our elders and my husband he works to help hospitals he makes certain essential materials for the equipment and we do stick together, it's hard but we discover the things that are most important in life. pay attention to you, i love you and kiss you.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 6, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> OK people, every darned one of ya pay less for gas than I do here. Just today I passed a station that was $2.39 for regular and even though it was a more expensive station, it usually runs about .20 more than the cheaper places...….so we're still over $2 per gallon, no matter where ya go. And I have NO doubt Cali is probably .50 or more per gallon than we are.











						Average Regular Gas Price Comparison in Hawaii
					

GasBuddy lets you search for Gas Prices by city, state, zip code, with listings for all cities in the USA and Canada. Updated in real-time, with national average price for gasoline, current trends, and mapping tools.




					www.gasbuddy.com


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 6, 2020)

Some 7 or 8 years back I met a Lady and one of her twin daughters when I was pleased to present the daughter a scholastic award at an American Legion Awards Dinner. Instead of the customary handshake I found out it was a family of huggers... Great big full body warm hugs only... I didn't know how special this lady was at the time. Turns out she had just got out of a bad marriage and had received her certification for EMS. She has been doing that ever since. And still every time I run into her here in the ville (Or twice at the hospital) I get that same big full warm hug.
Just over 3 weeks ago she was sent home on quarantine for Coronovirus  She was very very ill... 4 people live in her house...

I tell you all that to give a great report. She reported tonight that she was feeling 100%, And everyone in the house has tested negative and she goes back to work next week....


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Apr 6, 2020)

SFC Ollie said:


> Some 7 or 8 years back I met a Lady and one of her twin daughters when I was pleased to present the daughter a scholastic award at an American Legion Awards Dinner. Instead of the customary handshake I found out it was a family of huggers... Great big full body warm hugs only... I didn't know how special this lady was at the time. Turns out she had just got out of a bad marriage and had received her certification for EMS. She has been doing that ever since. And still every time I run into her here in the ville (Or twice at the hospital) I get that same big full warm hug.
> Just over 3 weeks ago she was sent home on quarantine for Coronovirus  She was very very ill... 4 people live in her house...
> 
> I tell you all that to give a great report. She reported tonight that she was feeling 100%, And everyone in the house has tested negative and she goes back to work next week....


That is so good to hear she's doing better & back at it again. 

Hugs are always nice......they make you feel like you matter in such a crazy busy life that seems more isolated...….and I'm not talking about the virus, either but in 'normal' times


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Apr 6, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > OK people, every darned one of ya pay less for gas than I do here. Just today I passed a station that was $2.39 for regular and even though it was a more expensive station, it usually runs about .20 more than the cheaper places...….so we're still over $2 per gallon, no matter where ya go. And I have NO doubt Cali is probably .50 or more per gallon than we are.
> ...




But that's the cost of living on a beautiful tropical island with sandy beaches that doesn't have much of a winter...…..




can you tell I'm jealous???


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 6, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Some 7 or 8 years back I met a Lady and one of her twin daughters when I was pleased to present the daughter a scholastic award at an American Legion Awards Dinner. Instead of the customary handshake I found out it was a family of huggers... Great big full body warm hugs only... I didn't know how special this lady was at the time. Turns out she had just got out of a bad marriage and had received her certification for EMS. She has been doing that ever since. And still every time I run into her here in the ville (Or twice at the hospital) I get that same big full warm hug.
> ...


It doesn’t happen often, but I find hugs from strangers to be uncomfortable.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Apr 6, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...




True.....it can depend on the stranger, and just how strange they are.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 7, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



I want our funny & agree button back.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 7, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently so. Been praying for a solution to GW's problems both with the 'roommate' and the weather there. But you would think Alaska being the 2nd largest oil producing state would have lower gas prices. But gas prices are largely contingent on what taxes and special requirements on the formulas each state produces.  And you add the transportation and other overhead costs on top of that.
> ...



We need our Informative button back too.


----------



## Roy Batty (Apr 7, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



About 20 years ago I had to work in Derbyshire, finding cheap accommodation near the job was impossible so we sent a guy out...not to come back without finding what us guys wanted.

Later in the afternoon he returned rather pleased with himself, after work we followed him in our vehicles to a nursing home for mentally incapable and old people.
The female owner introduced herself and we were shown our rooms which were exceptional for the money.

We showered and went down for dinner, I must tell you I’ve never eaten so well even since.
A few of her female staff came in and we all got to know each other, the owner gave us each 4 cans of Guinness and we enjoyed the night, one by one my colleagues left and said goodnight.
There was a euro league match on tv, Man Utd against some Italian side on so the owner and I carried on chatting whilst I drank my beer and watched tv.
A little later she turned off some lights to make it cosy and sat next to me, she explained her husband was very old and goes to bed early on an evening and admitted she got very lonely.
She put her arms around me and held me just cuddling, she said “I miss this kind of thing”.
Off course I didn’t mind at all, she had huge boobs, her cuddling me on many an evening was nice, her supplying me with extra Guinness was nice too.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 7, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 320321



I want our WINNER button back too!!


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Hossfly (Apr 7, 2020)

Funny antics.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Apr 7, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> Funny antics.


Best Dogs Ever .. we have a male golden red, Sawyer, 95 lbs of love .. I'm totally sold on Golden's..


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Montrovant (Apr 7, 2020)

For some reason I found this one hilarious:


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 8, 2020)

Last night and tonight's super full moon is the largest and brightest we will see this year, i.e. appearing about 14% bigger and 30% brighter than your average moon.


----------



## Roy Batty (Apr 8, 2020)

I have a head cold...or could it be summat else?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 9, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> I have a head cold...or could it be summat else?


 
If it includes sniffles, runny rose, nasal congestion, it's a head cold. COVID-19 causes none of those symptoms.


----------



## Roy Batty (Apr 9, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > I have a head cold...or could it be summat else?
> ...


To quote Captain Pike in Star trek “I am relieved”


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 9, 2020)

Well, I'm at urgent care. . I got bored being at home so I decided to take the day and go horseback riding. Something I haven't done in a while. It turned out to be a big mistake! I got on the horse and started out slowly, but then we went a little faster; before I knew it, we were going as fast as the horse could go. I couldn't take the pace and fell off, but caught my foot in the stirrup with the horse dragging me. It just wouldn't stop.
Thankfully the manager at the Dollar General store came out and unplugged the machine. He actually had the nerve to take the rest of my change so I wouldn't attempt to ride the Elephant...


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## blackhawk (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Apr 10, 2020)

blackhawk said:


> View attachment 321351


It would be so sad for me....I really like blond hair!


----------



## Roy Batty (Apr 10, 2020)

Corazon said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 321351
> ...


Speaking of blondes I have a very good story to tell.
Searching idly through FB for people I know I spelt a name differently and..... up popped a person I knew from 1982.
Blonde, curvaceous, and American. You can’t imagine how delighted I was in her remembering me and accepting a friend request... cos that’s what it is... don’t get ideas guys!


----------



## Shawnee_b (Apr 10, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> Well, I'm at urgent care. . I got bored being at home so I decided to take the day and go horseback riding. Something I haven't done in a while. It turned out to be a big mistake! I got on the horse and started out slowly, but then we went a little faster; before I knew it, we were going as fast as the horse could go. I couldn't take the pace and fell off, but caught my foot in the stirrup with the horse dragging me. It just wouldn't stop.
> Thankfully the manager at the Dollar General store came out and unplugged the machine. He actually had the nerve to take the rest of my change so I wouldn't attempt to ride the Elephant...



Terrible when that happens.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 10, 2020)

When I was a kid I never believed in the idea of Santa Claus but when I found out about the Easter Bunny I became so depressed I almost failed the 10th grade in school.


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 10, 2020)

So that's where it all went.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Apr 10, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> Well, I'm at urgent care. . I got bored being at home so I decided to take the day and go horseback riding. Something I haven't done in a while. It turned out to be a big mistake! I got on the horse and started out slowly, but then we went a little faster; before I knew it, we were going as fast as the horse could go. I couldn't take the pace and fell off, but caught my foot in the stirrup with the horse dragging me. It just wouldn't stop.
> Thankfully the manager at the Dollar General store came out and unplugged the machine. He actually had the nerve to take the rest of my change so I wouldn't attempt to ride the Elephant...



And to think I believed you were in real trouble there for a minute. You outta be horsewhipped for that little joke.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 10, 2020)

Corazon said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 321351
> ...



Hi Corazon. But you aren't blond are you? A lot of American blondes aren't either.  

Do they have ya'll locked down in the P.I. like they do here?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 10, 2020)

On my way to bed, but thought I would leave this for the night owls and early birds:

Can you spot the real one?


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 10, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I'm at urgent care. . I got bored being at home so I decided to take the day and go horseback riding. Something I haven't done in a while. It turned out to be a big mistake! I got on the horse and started out slowly, but then we went a little faster; before I knew it, we were going as fast as the horse could go. I couldn't take the pace and fell off, but caught my foot in the stirrup with the horse dragging me. It just wouldn't stop.
> ...


Don't Whip Me Bro!


----------



## Roy Batty (Apr 11, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...





Foxfyre said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



My ex wife whom I married just before her 19th birthday was a blonde, a natural Anglo Saxon/Norman blonde, she was a beauty I must admit, she was so blonde she got looks even when out with me. Of course I didn’t mind at the time because she was my wife and nobody else’s.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Oddball (Apr 11, 2020)

Saturday morning!

The tiresome national quarantine notwithstanding, spring is springing...Good time for a double feature.

Let the cartoon(s) begin!


----------



## Oddball (Apr 11, 2020)

Yesterday was the 50th anniversary of the launch of the star-crossed Apollo 13 mission.

Turns out that a voyage to the moon isn't so ho-hum after all...In fact, it's a little known fact that Apollo 12 was seconds from aborting during its launch, only to be saved by one of the hundreds of supporting cast on the ground and astronaut Alan Bean.....But that's another story.






After six days of life-or-death improvisation, invention, and seat-of-the-pants flying of a craft meant to do nearly all the work by automation, our brave and bedraggled astronaut heroes made it home....


----------



## Shawnee_b (Apr 11, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 322087



Awesome pic. thanks.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 11, 2020)

Oddball said:


> Yesterday was the 50th anniversary of the launch of the star-crossed Apollo 13 mission.
> 
> Turns out that a voyage to the moon isn't so ho-hum after all...In fact, it's a little known fact that Apollo 12 was seconds from aborting during its launch, only to be saved by one of the hundreds of supporting cast on the ground and astronaut Alan Bean.....But that's another story.
> 
> ...



Wow. I had never seen that pic or realized how much Tom Hanks, Bill Paxton, and Kevin Bacon resembled the real Lovell, Haise, and Swigert in the movie rendition. One of my favorite movies too.

I would give odds that more Americans can name the entire crew of the Apollo 13 mission than can name the entire crew of any other Apollo mission including Apollo 11.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 11, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday was the 50th anniversary of the launch of the star-crossed Apollo 13 mission.
> ...


They were all my heroes, all the way to the original 7...Very few people know how closely to exactly on the flight plan timeline that everything had to happen, in order to put the lander on the moon and bring it home...The Eagle was down to its last 30 seconds of fuel when it finally touched down...There was no Plan B if the ascent motor on the lander didn't ignite...It was game over for them.

I dreamed of being a jet pilot and moving onto NASA, until that fateful day in HS when it was discovered that the advanced math was beyond my grasp...A bitter pill for someone who always got As and Bs in the subject.

As for that aforementioned near abort of Apollo 12....


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 11, 2020)

Test post. My last quite lengthy one went away when I hit post reply.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 11, 2020)

Oddball said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



Okay take two. . .

Interesting stuff. I love history trivia like that.

I don't have aptitude for advanced math either though I do all the basic math functions effortlessly.

But I would have loved to have been an astronaut. My dream job would be to be a crew member on the Starship Enterprise with Captain Kirk et al.


----------



## james bond (Apr 11, 2020)

I'm down to my last box.


----------



## Corazon (Apr 12, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


Hi Foxfyre!
Unfortunately I'm not blond but I've always envy natural blond hair!
I mean something like that (see below )

Here we're under some kind of "house arrest" at least until mid April!


----------



## Corazon (Apr 12, 2020)

Happy Easter to everybody


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 12, 2020)

You could be blond--well, maybe not right now but when the 'house arrest' is past us--Corazon, but my goodness you are a gorgeous brunette. I wouldn't change a thing about you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 12, 2020)

Regardless of whatever our religious faith or lack thereof, I hope all our Coffee Shoppers near and far are well and safe this Easter Sunday.


----------



## Corazon (Apr 12, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> You could be blond--well, maybe not right now but when the 'house arrest' is past us--Corazon, but my goodness you are a gorgeous brunette. I wouldn't change a thing about you.


Thanks Foxfyre! I don't think I'm that gorgeous but I appreciate your compliment


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Apr 12, 2020)

Corazon said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > You could be blond--well, maybe not right now but when the 'house arrest' is past us--Corazon, but my goodness you are a gorgeous brunette. I wouldn't change a thing about you.
> ...


True beauty is from the heart within, no matter the outward packaging and from what I've seen of your posts, you are truly beautiful both inside and out.


----------



## Roy Batty (Apr 12, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


In the old time line or the Kelvin timeline?


----------



## Shawnee_b (Apr 12, 2020)

Corazon said:


> Hi Corazon. But you aren't blond are you? A lot of American blondes aren't either.
> 
> Do they have ya'll locked down in the P.I. like they do here?


Hi Foxfyre!
Unfortunately I'm not blond but I've always envy natural blond hair!

You don't need to be blond you're beautiful as you are.

I wanted red. Kinda red, in my beard anyway. Most grey now!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 12, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> True beauty is from the heart within, no matter the outward packaging




*Oh Thank Goodness...*


----------



## Sbiker (Apr 12, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



There's no any problem to work from home for me, but the volume of job increasing day to day, I don't know, why  Or, it's just an incremental fatigue :-/


----------



## beautress (Apr 12, 2020)

Thinking of all of you at USMB and hoping you will have
a blessed year. 
I have a personal project going that may take most all mytime for a few weeks or even months,
 and it will cut into my time here. I promise to post as often as I can if time allows.



All my love,
becki​


----------



## beautress (Apr 12, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> I have a head cold...or could it be summat else?


Hope you get to feeling better, Roy. Prayers up.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Apr 12, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > True beauty is from the heart within, no matter the outward packaging
> ...




well, you're up there in the top 10 as well Ridge. You're alright.


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Hossfly (Apr 12, 2020)

blackhawk said:


> View attachment 322785


Don't tell Pogo !


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 13, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> On my way to bed, but thought I would leave this for the night owls and early birds:
> 
> Can you spot the real one?
> View attachment 321967



I thought maybe some of you would attempt the teddy bear puzzle. I'm disappointed. (Maybe because finding the real one in that is tough.)


----------



## Mindful (Apr 13, 2020)

Hello everyone. How's it going?

I think I might attempt a I,000 piece  jigsaw puzzle.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 13, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > On my way to bed, but thought I would leave this for the night owls and early birds:
> ...



I thought the real one was a dog.


----------



## Corazon (Apr 13, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Corazon. But you aren't blond are you? A lot of American blondes aren't either.
> ...


Thanks Shawnee_b


----------



## Corazon (Apr 13, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Thanks JustAnotherNut!   
I really appreciate what you said but I think I'm nothing special even inside! Just an average girl 
Anyways I agree with you inner beauty is more important than our body


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 13, 2020)

Hi everybody, just dropped by to say it's snowing.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 13, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Hi everybody, just dropped by to say it's snowing.......



OMG I hadn't looked out.  It IS snowing!  It is April13!


----------



## Shawnee_b (Apr 13, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> You could be blond--well, maybe not right now but when the 'house arrest' is past us--Corazon, but my goodness you are a gorgeous brunette. I wouldn't change a thing about you.



Agreed. Gorgeous and smart. Nice addition to this board.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 13, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everybody, just dropped by to say it's snowing.......
> ...


We're above freezing so I doubt any will stick or stay around if it does.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Apr 13, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Hi everybody, just dropped by to say it's snowing.......



Sposed to here too. Bad week I guess. Heck it was 80 the other day, mowed 3 times already!


----------



## Pogo (Apr 13, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 322785
> ...



Don't need to.  I'm surrounded by it.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 13, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Hi everybody, just dropped by to say it's snowing.......



We _had _snow forecast for midweek but it's been downgraded to Nothing.

"Forecast for tonight --- dark".


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 13, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everybody, just dropped by to say it's snowing.......
> ...


We're up pretty high a couple of miles below the base of the Mountains so this is not surprising.  We're 5,511.8 ft above sea level.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 13, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everybody, just dropped by to say it's snowing.......
> ...


Continued dark with widely scattered sunlight in the morning.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 13, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



It is really wet and wimpy but it is sticking for a bit. Our back yard, at least the elevated flower bed, is pretty well covered now.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 13, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Here it's melting as soon as it hits the ground.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 13, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> We're up pretty high a couple of miles below the base of the Mountains so this is not surprising. We're 5,511.8 ft above sea level.



No snow here...  
22.0 m or 72.2 feet above sea level
Location :21.32351,-157.85905


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 13, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > We're up pretty high a couple of miles below the base of the Mountains so this is not surprising. We're 5,511.8 ft above sea level.
> ...


No snow down "under".........


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 13, 2020)

Today's math quiz:


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 13, 2020)

4


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Apr 13, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



looks more like a tornado......er….fishnado


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 13, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Today's math quiz:
> 
> View attachment 323000View attachment 323000



18


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 13, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Today's math quiz:
> 
> View attachment 323000View attachment 323000



fo'


----------



## Pogo (Apr 13, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Today's math quiz:
> 
> View attachment 323000View attachment 323000



Seventeen?

Nineteen if you count the two in the two As.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 13, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Let me guess, those are Tuna fish, heading for a tin in your supermarket.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 13, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Today's math quiz:
> 
> View attachment 323000View attachment 323000


 I can only see 9


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 13, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...


Maybe, maybe not.  That shot was taken off the Great Barrier Reef, Australia.  Could be headed for Aussie grocery shelves.......


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## Dajjal (Apr 13, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Today's math quiz:
> ...


Now I see 12


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 13, 2020)

Since some of you never leave the CS and you're getting desperate for pizza, any pizza (remember you're desperate).....

Robot Takeout Delivery


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 13, 2020)

at least she is drinking Silver Bullets...
Damn virus anyway...







			93-Year-Old Woman Hilariously Posts Sign for 'More Beer' While Stuck Inside During Coronavirus


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 13, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Since some of you never leave the CS and you're getting desperate for pizza, any pizza (remember you're desperate).....
> 
> Robot Takeout Delivery



I'm a little uncomfortable with this new trend of robots and drones and stuff coming to my house for any reason.

However we did have a pizza attack yesterday and there is a carry out/delivery only Pizza Hut about two blocks from us.  In normal times we just go pick it up but they don't have a drive through so we did the 'responsible' thing & ordered to be delivered. I ordered on line though and for the first time they gave us an option for the delivery guy to deliver to us in person or leave it at the door. We opted for him to leave it at the door but the windows in the office give us a full view of the front walk and porch.

He arrived with the pizza wearing a surgical mask and plastic gloves and left the pizza--untouched by human hands once it was out of the oven--on the stool near the front door. As he left I opened the door and thanked him, was God blessed by the pizza guy, and it was a really good pizza.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 13, 2020)

Went to Walmart today.  I wore a complete scuba outfit with a full face mask and gloves.  I had my own air from the tank.  On the way home I stopped at the car wash, stripped down and had Mrs. BBD power wash me.  Think I’m safe from the virus?


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 13, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Today's math quiz:
> 
> View attachment 323000View attachment 323000


22


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 14, 2020)

If you want to see the answer to the triangles: We Spent All Day Arguing About This Triangle Brain Teaser. Can You Solve It?

I never even considered the lines of the paper.


----------



## Roy Batty (Apr 14, 2020)

I’m sat on a deck chair outside my front door of my house, the house faces south so the rear of my house at this moment has no sun.
It’s a beautiful day again here in my part of England,  not a cloud in the sky, I’ve a fairly cold beer and the wife is making me a sandwich for lunch. 
I have a copy of “steppenwolf” I’ve nearly finished reading, hopefully I can give it to my son to read soon.


----------



## Corazon (Apr 14, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Hi everybody, just dropped by to say it's snowing.......


Hi Ringel05 
Snowing? What the heck!


----------



## Oddball (Apr 14, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Today's math quiz:
> 
> View attachment 323000View attachment 323000


I got 20


----------



## Oddball (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 14, 2020)

*Life is good...*




			'Got more beer!': 93-year-old Pennsylvania woman receives coronavirus quarantine gift from Molson Coors


----------



## Roy Batty (Apr 15, 2020)

beautress said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > I have a head cold...or could it be summat else?
> ...


I’m feeling a lot better today Beautress. 
Thank you


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 15, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Corazon. But you aren't blond are you? A lot of American blondes aren't either.
> ...


Funny how that works out, regardless of what we start with, we all go to a shade of gray eventually.  Well, those who are blessed to keep enough to tell.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 15, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Today's math quiz:
> ...



22???  Even the experts say 18.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 15, 2020)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Probably some combination of the two, SBiker.  Our workload has increased 25% to 30% and we're actually hiring more mechanics and ground handlers.  Thank goodness the de-icing season is almost over, having to treat aircraft for snow and ice adds extra work for an already stressed work force.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 15, 2020)

Oddball said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Today's math quiz:
> ...



Amazing. The "experts" say 18. I didn't find 18 myself but there are a lot of combinations there.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 15, 2020)

beautress said:


> Thinking of all of you at USMB and hoping you will have
> a blessed year.
> I have a personal project going that may take most all mytime for a few weeks or even months,
> and it will cut into my time here. I promise to post as often as I can if time allows.
> ...


I wish you much joy and success with your project, Beau.  Be thankful you have something to occupy your time.  Lots of folks I know who are without work are getting bored now.  Both my brother and sister have completed their home remodel projects.  Brother's going to tear his kitchen up next.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 15, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > On my way to bed, but thought I would leave this for the night owls and early birds:
> ...


I found it pretty quickly, a little, white, fluffy dog.  Looks a bit like Pogo's puppy, Daisy.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 15, 2020)

Another day of home lockdown.  I’ve been using the time to teach my dog Taco how to play checkers.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 15, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everybody, just dropped by to say it's snowing.......
> ...


Raining here.  As long as the temps stay above freezing the rain should help melt all the snow away.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 15, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Today's math quiz:
> 
> View attachment 323000View attachment 323000


Four.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 15, 2020)

Big Black Dog said:


> Another day of home lockdown.  I’ve been using the time to teach my dog Taco how to play checkers.


Who's winning?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 15, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> I’m sat on a deck chair outside my front door of my house, the house faces south so the rear of my house at this moment has no sun.
> It’s a beautiful day again here in my part of England,  not a cloud in the sky, I’ve a fairly cold beer and the wife is making me a sandwich for lunch.
> I have a copy of “steppenwolf” I’ve nearly finished reading, hopefully I can give it to my son to read soon.


Hesse's "Steppenwolf"?  That's a tough read but appropriate for the times.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 15, 2020)

It's the end of my weekend.  I will enter my usual "wash-rinse-repeat" work cycle.  I wouldn't mind having some extra time off because I have rarely enough time to get the routine things done, let alone additional projects.  
I hope the rest of y'all are holding up well under the edicts of the "new normal".  Other than dressing up like a bank robber or an ER nurse, my routine hasn't really changed much.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 15, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I pictured the diagram in my head while lying in bed, and realized I had missed some. I then made it 18. Have you any more puzzles like that?


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 15, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> I’m sat on a deck chair outside my front door of my house, the house faces south so the rear of my house at this moment has no sun.
> It’s a beautiful day again here in my part of England,  not a cloud in the sky, I’ve a fairly cold beer and the wife is making me a sandwich for lunch.
> I have a copy of “steppenwolf” I’ve nearly finished reading, hopefully I can give it to my son to read soon.


Have you read Siddhartha? I used to have most of Herman Hesse's books,


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 15, 2020)

Went to the supermarket today, and had to wait 20 mins for a taxi back. The taxi ranks are empty because the drivers are afraid of getting the virus and a lot of them have gone on benefits.
If they all go on strike I will have to go back to using the bus, which will expose me to more risk of getting the virus. I live on top of a steep hill, and gone are the days I could easily walk up the hill. I am too physically weak to climb  it.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 15, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > I’m sat on a deck chair outside my front door of my house, the house faces south so the rear of my house at this moment has no sun.
> ...


I've read "Der Steppenwolf" and "Das Glasperlenspiel" in German.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 15, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



That's what I thought as well.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 15, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I posted a link earlier to the Popular Mechanics page where they explain the 18, even giving a picture with each triangle shaded in.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 15, 2020)

_*SHEEEEEET HOWDY!*_

While everyone seems to have been frantically scrambling to put everything in the biz world on indefinite hold, one of my outfit's clients sent notice that they're very probably going to start their planned renovation project in May....Never thought that I'd suddenly find myself exited about going to Des Moines, but there it is!


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 15, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I counted the triangles big and small and placed a dry marker spot on each   (22)
There's some scalene triangles as well as equilateral and isosceles triangles.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Apr 15, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Say what??? Are you sure those are names of triangles? Nevermind, they probably are.....I probably wasn't paying attention when it was taught in school. And wasn't great in math anyway. Funny part is, I worked in cashiering, bookkeeping and accounting in one form or another for over 20 years, but most of that was more basic math skills. 


btw......the last time I counted, I found 25


The 3 small triangles at the very top, then extend the lines all the way to the bottom, gives 3 more,  then each of the small spaces have 2 in each, then the one big one. 

3+3+18+1=25


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 16, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Subtract the 3 that extend from top to bottom because of the horizontal lines and you have the correct answer--- 22


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Apr 16, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Sorry but I think I flunked subtraction too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I thought so too. Nosmo would likely have spotted him right away.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2020)

Oddball said:


> _*SHEEEEEET HOWDY!*_
> 
> While everyone seems to have been frantically scrambling to put everything in the biz world on indefinite hold, one of my outfit's clients sent notice that they're very probably going to start their planned renovation project in May....Never thought that I'd suddenly find myself exited about going to Des Moines, but there it is!



I suppose. I've been to Des Moines. And I really can't think of a scenario in which I would be excited about going there. But hey. . .we all love different stuff. . .


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> Went to the supermarket today, and had to wait 20 mins for a taxi back. The taxi ranks are empty because the drivers are afraid of getting the virus and a lot of them have gone on benefits.
> If they all go on strike I will have to go back to using the bus, which will expose me to more risk of getting the virus. I live on top of a steep hill, and gone are the days I could easily walk up the hill. I am too physically weak to climb  it.



Stay as safe as you can Dajjal as we all are. Wear a face mask and wash your hands for 20 seconds after you go out. Don't touch your face.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> It's the end of my weekend.  I will enter my usual "wash-rinse-repeat" work cycle.  I wouldn't mind having some extra time off because I have rarely enough time to get the routine things done, let alone additional projects.
> I hope the rest of y'all are holding up well under the edicts of the "new normal".  Other than dressing up like a bank robber or an ER nurse, my routine hasn't really changed much.



That's the thing. Bank robbers don't stand out like they used to.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Apr 16, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Went to the supermarket today, and had to wait 20 mins for a taxi back. The taxi ranks are empty because the drivers are afraid of getting the virus and a lot of them have gone on benefits.
> ...



I was thinking about that today.....the advice of not touching your face or eyes and I realize I do that frequently out of habit and probably even more so just because I'm told not too.    Whether to rub my eyes or scratch an itch, etc and I find it nearly impossible not too. Then I also wondered, that if this is a respiratory (lungs) virus, what's my eyes got to do with it??


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 16, 2020)

Apparently the virus comes into contact with mucous membranes and gets absorbed into the body, eyes, nose, and mouth all count.  There are a few others that shall remain unmentioned at this point.


----------



## Roy Batty (Apr 16, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > I’m sat on a deck chair outside my front door of my house, the house faces south so the rear of my house at this moment has no sun.
> ...


Yeah it seems a lot of today’s mental problems we have today they had back in the 1920s
Like us today they  also had the sex, violence and drug taking too.


----------



## Corazon (Apr 16, 2020)

Big Black Dog said:


> Another day of home lockdown.  I’ve been using the time to teach my dog Taco how to play checkers.


Chess are better than checkers!


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



It apparently can't be contracted through the skin. It enters the body through contact with mouth, nose, or eyes. That's why they don't want us touching our face anywhere until after we have washed our hands in soap for 20 seconds. And because they now think it is airborne, it makes sense to wear a mask to keep from breathing it in as well as to discourage us from touching our faces when we're out and about.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2020)

Corazon said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Another day of home lockdown.  I’ve been using the time to teach my dog Taco how to play checkers.
> ...



Actually I much prefer chess to checkers myself.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



I run across them now and then and post them when I do.  I think 18 is the right answer at least according to the techies.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > _*SHEEEEEET HOWDY!*_
> ...



Upon reflection I want to apologize for this post. Okay maybe Des Moines isn't anybody's idea of a preferred vacation destination, but I should have qualified my response with the fact that I was treated very well there, the people are friendly, helpful, and kind. Not a terrible place at all.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 16, 2020)

I've been playing checkers with my dog, Taco, all day.  We play for 25 cents a game.  So far I owe him $3.50.  I think he's cheating.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 16, 2020)

The last time I got my eyes checked I didn’t get bifocals, but the eye doc said I might need them, the next time I get my eyes checked if not that time.
 I just noticed I cannot really read with my right eye, it’s all the left I’m using.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 17, 2020)

Corazon said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Another day of home lockdown.  I’ve been using the time to teach my dog Taco how to play checkers.
> ...


My dog isn't smart enough to play chess - neither am I.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 17, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> The last time I got my eyes checked I didn’t get bifocals, but the eye doc said I might need them, the next time I get my eyes checked if not that time.
> I just noticed I cannot really read with my right eye, it’s all the left I’m using.



Welcome to the wonderful world of middle age Montro. Physical challenges start becoming a way of life but they're rarely fatal. We adjust. It might be time to go to a good ophthamologist instead of the neighborhood optometrist though. They can identify and correct developing problems to avert any really bad ones.  My 93-year-old aunt has had macular degeneration for many years but still has near 20/20 vision because of competent treatment.

I have a condition in my right eye that has and would blind me in that eye, but with good treatment my right eye is as good as the left.

Modern medical science is an amazing thing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 17, 2020)

Big Black Dog said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Oh I imagine you are. You just haven't had the opportunity to learn the game. I was blessed with being tutored by an uncle by marriage who just happened to be the Texas collegiate champion many years ago and I came to appreciate it.  So I enjoyed playing but never really mastered it. Never got past the amateur level.  Haven't played now in years though.

And it's really good to hear from you Big Black Dog . I've thought about you many times and wondered how you and the Mrs. and Taco were doing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 17, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...



Well yeah. I don't know how it was in the U.K. but the 1920's and early 30's, during prohibition, was when the American mafia was its most active and most violent and their stock in trade was bootleg booze, sex, drugs, etc.


----------



## Roy Batty (Apr 17, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> The last time I got my eyes checked I didn’t get bifocals, but the eye doc said I might need them, the next time I get my eyes checked if not that time.
> I just noticed I cannot really read with my right eye, it’s all the left I’m using.


I wear bifocals, they are best thing since sliced bread, my left eye is worse than my right.
Apparently for bifocal wearers we have odd shaped eyes, not perfectly round eyes, more rugby ball shaped (you get the idea) 
This odd shape allows more light to get into the back of your eye, because of this I wear reactolite lenses, they change colour  to how much light is present. 
Before I was diagnosed with this problem I had terrible headaches, I hated driving.
With these bifocals with lens light altering I’ve got my old life back...headache free.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 17, 2020)

Who knows what the big round thing is?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 17, 2020)

It’s an early computer hard drive!


----------



## Shawnee_b (Apr 17, 2020)

The next thing in LP's?


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 17, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > The last time I got my eyes checked I didn’t get bifocals, but the eye doc said I might need them, the next time I get my eyes checked if not that time.
> ...



My eyes have been bad since I was a kid.  It's just weird how my right eye is better for distance vision, but worse for up close vision.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 17, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Not that unusual though especially as we age. Many adults develop what is called a 'lazy eye' in which one sort of backs off and lets the other do most of the work. But there are corrective lenses for that too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 17, 2020)

Big Black Dog said:


> It’s an early computer hard drive!



That's it. That is a 10mb disc in a prototype 1960's computer.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 17, 2020)

*Year:* 1946

When the ENIAC was announced in 1946 the press immediately started calling it a “Giant Brain”. ENIAC was the world’s first general-purpose electronic, digital computer and is probably the most famous of the ones included in this article. It weighed 27 tons. Among other things, ENIAC was used for calculations to create the hydrogen bomb. Programming the machine could take weeks, since after the program had been figured out on paper you first had to manipulate the various switches and cables that controlled the programming and then follow that with verification and debugging.





_*Above, top:* The ENIAC in all its glory. *Above, bottom:* Old-school programming?_


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 17, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> *Year:* 1946
> 
> When the ENIAC was announced in 1946 the press immediately started calling it a “Giant Brain”. ENIAC was the world’s first general-purpose electronic, digital computer and is probably the most famous of the ones included in this article. It weighed 27 tons. Among other things, ENIAC was used for calculations to create the hydrogen bomb. Programming the machine could take weeks, since after the program had been figured out on paper you first had to manipulate the various switches and cables that controlled the programming and then follow that with verification and debugging.
> 
> ...



I still remember "Jim Lovell's" line in "Apollo 13" when he said that part of what has made the *moon landings* possible is a belief that anything is possible, "things like a *computer that can fit into a single room*, and hold millions of pieces of information".

What he was describing was not beyond capabilities of the computers we actually had in 1970 so Lovell almost certainly didn't say that. But certainly computers were very primitive then compared to now. I remember in the late 80's when my engineer son and I were setting up my first 486 computer and marveled at what it could do. We both agreed it was all the computer I would ever possibly need or use.

I don't think you could even load Windows 10 alone into that computer now. It is incredible how far we've come in 30 years.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 17, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > *Year:* 1946
> ...


There’s a meme that’s gone around showing a screenshot from the original Super Mario Bro’s. Game. It says the screenshot is something like 280kbs while the game itself was only 32kbs.
After a little research it seems at least possible the original game was only 40kbs, while depending on the type and quality of the picture, it could be 280 kbs.
A picture from the game could take 3 times as much storage space as the game itself did.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 17, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


Oh, I don't think that it's terrible, especially after having been in Dubuque for a couple months...I'll easily find plenty of suitable off-the-job diversions....And the people are are as nice as anywhere else.

Having done my normal pre-job recon, it appears that there are a number of local joints nearby to go eat and schmooze with the rustics.....Only about 5 hours from the tree ranch, so trips home will be on the radar too.


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Hossfly (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 17, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> *Year:* 1946
> 
> When the ENIAC was announced in 1946 the press immediately started calling it a “Giant Brain”. ENIAC was the world’s first general-purpose electronic, digital computer and is probably the most famous of the ones included in this article. It weighed 27 tons. Among other things, ENIAC was used for calculations to create the hydrogen bomb. Programming the machine could take weeks, since after the program had been figured out on paper you first had to manipulate the various switches and cables that controlled the programming and then follow that with verification and debugging.
> 
> ...


I have the privilege to work with and IT guy who is in his 80s and has been in IT since its earliest days.  That man can tell tales.  He has a photo of himself helping load an early computer onto and airplane.  It took the entire plane.  He's still going strong and can program circles around most mortals.  I worship him.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Apr 17, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > It’s an early computer hard drive!
> ...



Don't swear at us!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 18, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



It took me a long time to master the original Mario Bros. on Nintendo but I spent many happy, challenging hours getting to the end. Still one of the all time great computer games.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 18, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> It took me a long time to master the original Mario Bros. on Nintendo but I spent many happy, challenging hours getting to the end. Still one of the all time great computer games.



I was never big into Mario Bros.  My original Nintendo game was Super Tecmo Bowl.  I played so much of that game!


----------



## Oddball (Apr 18, 2020)

Saturday morning!

A little music might pick things up.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Shawnee_b (Apr 18, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> It took me a long time to master the original Mario Bros. on Nintendo but I spent many happy, challenging hours getting to the end. Still one of the all time great computer games.



I had the cheat book. Basically ruined it but was fun anyway. Had a buddy kids were almost to the end. he reset it!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 18, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > It took me a long time to master the original Mario Bros. on Nintendo but I spent many happy, challenging hours getting to the end. Still one of the all time great computer games.
> ...



Yeah I didn't have any way to cheat so it was challenging to solve each puzzle as they came up, but really fun.


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 18, 2020)

Not everyone will get this.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 18, 2020)

blackhawk said:


> Not everyone will get this.
> View attachment 325028


Everyone should get that!


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 18, 2020)

blackhawk said:


> Not everyone will get this.
> View attachment 325028


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 18, 2020)

blackhawk said:


> Not everyone will get this.
> View attachment 325028



I'm pretty sure everybody in the Coffee Shop will. Good one.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 18, 2020)

One thing I learned this week is that if you're bored and paint your toenails blue you will still be bored but will have blue toenails.


----------



## RoccoR (Apr 18, 2020)

RE:  USMB Coffee Shop IV        
⁜→  et al,

Yes, I suppose this is one of those pieces of humor for the educated.



blackhawk said:


> Not everyone will get this.
> View attachment 325028


*(COMMENT)*

If I did not know who Vincent van Gogh (1853 - 1890) was, I probably would not have understood it either.  Van Gogh lived through two Pandemics _(if you don't count the Third Plague Pandemic 1855-1959)_, all of which originated from the continent of Asia _(like our current dilemma)_.
​◈   Third Cholera Pandemic 1846-1863 _(There may be yet another Cholera Outbreak in Baghdad.  We don't know yet.)_​◈   Asian Flu 1856-1858 ​




Most Respectfully,
R
​​


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 19, 2020)

Back before this Covid-19 thing put us all on house arrest, we had our Catholic priest, one of the Decons along with his wife, and another friend from church over for supper.  After we had eaten, our priest said we should play that game where they ask you a question and you give an answer.  When it became my turn to answer a question, my question turned out to be "Where do women have the most curly hair". I gave my answer in a flash but everybody gasped and decided it was time for them to go home.  Apparently the correct answer is Fiji.


----------



## beautress (Apr 19, 2020)

RoccoR said:


> RE:  USMB Coffee Shop IV
> ⁜→  et al,
> 
> Yes, I suppose this is one of those pieces of humor for the educated.
> ...


Glad you dropped by Foxfyre's wonderful coffee shop, Rocco, and hope you visit frequently in the future.   For you:


----------



## beautress (Apr 19, 2020)

Goodnight everyone.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 19, 2020)

beautress said:


> Goodnight everyone.


----------



## Corazon (Apr 19, 2020)

Big Black Dog said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


It's not all that difficult Big Black Dog! I'm not that smart but I've learned to play chess


----------



## Oddball (Apr 19, 2020)

Montrovant said:


>


Put a small chunk of dry ice in a plastic soda bottle.....Then get far away.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 19, 2020)

Oddball said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Yes. Very dangerous by the way.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 19, 2020)

I can figure out most of them but some not so much.


----------



## Corazon (Apr 19, 2020)

Montrovant said:


>


Brave guys from Russia* 

* I think they're Russian because I've seen some words written in Cyrillic


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 19, 2020)

And this one just leaves one scratching his/her head and asking "how"?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 19, 2020)

Greetings, y'all!
Work has been super busy.  We went from 30-35 flights a day to over 50! We are also short three mechanics (no Wuhan flu).  Scuttlebutt has it that one carrier has 60 warehouses of Chinese goods that need to be shipped over here.  Some of these carriers are dragging derelicts out of the desert just to move the stuff.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 19, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> And this one just leaves one scratching his/her head and asking "how"?
> 
> View attachment 325271


And why?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 19, 2020)

One really nice thing to come out of the current "sky-is-falling" farce: all my siblings are now group texting.  We have text conversations almost every day.  I'm also doing a better job staying in contact with my other friends, too!


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 19, 2020)

blackhawk said:


> Not everyone will get this.
> View attachment 325028


Yea I get it, I know Van Gogh's life story quite well. I read the book 'lust for life ' by Irving Stone when I was at art college in 1969
I also saw the film about Vincent with Kirk Douglas. But what you may not believe is a spiritualist medium once gave me a message from Van Gogh saying he was interested in me and my artistic efforts. I was certainly interested in him as an art student.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Roy Batty (Apr 19, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Not everyone will get this.
> ...



Vincent van Gogh drank alcohol to excess; more specifically he drank the potent liquor absinthe, also known as “the green fairy,” which was believed to cause delirium and hallucinations. Absinthe was also believed to cause a drinker to see yellow hue around objects, which some say can be seen in paintings such as Starry Night. However, more recent research has shown that the amount of absinthe consumed would need to be quite substantial to reach this effect. The drinking of absinthe was quite common amongst the artist crowd of Van Gogh’s time, so his consumption of the beverage was no surprise.
Under the hallucinations it is thought he cut his ear off.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Apr 19, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 325368


Toooo cute


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 20, 2020)

Warm, warm, warm!!!  It's staying above freezing and the snow is going quickly.  What a mess emerges as the snow goes, though.
I had a lovely chat with some of my neighbors yesterday.  It takes a special breed of human to desire to live off-grid and of course, we all somehow "mesh".


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 20, 2020)

beautress said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > RE:  USMB Coffee Shop IV
> ...



RoccoR has been dropping into the Coffee Shop now and then for some time now. But I agree with Beautress that it is always a pleasure when he does.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 20, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> One really nice thing to come out of the current "sky-is-falling" farce: all my siblings are now group texting.  We have text conversations almost every day.  I'm also doing a better job staying in contact with my other friends, too!



It's always good when something good comes out of all of this. We are getting about 3 weeks to the gallon on our car. But having to order most necessities has sure run up our credit card bill.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 21, 2020)

Today I was so bored I counted all the hairs on my dog Taco right ear.  He has 6,047 hairs on his right ear.  Tomorrow I’m going to count the hairs on his left ear.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Apr 21, 2020)

Oddball said:


> Put a small chunk of dry ice in a plastic soda bottle.....Then get far away.



A guy who worked for me used to do that at one of the pharmaceutical companies we did work for. They used to keep big bins of dry ice in the lab areas. First time he did it scared me half to death.

Anyway, I was wondering about you, glad to see you're still around.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Oddball (Apr 21, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Put a small chunk of dry ice in a plastic soda bottle.....Then get far away.
> ...


Been lurking and posting memes here and in a certain private thread...The Stockholm syndrome and boot-lickery out on the forum makes my head hurt.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Apr 21, 2020)

Oddball said:


> Been lurking and posting memes here and in a certain private thread...The Stockholm syndrome and boot-lickery out on the forum makes my head hurt.



Yeah, know what you mean. Is it that one private thread from a while back? Because I accidentally deleted that one. Or left it or something, I dunno. 

Anyway, glad you're alright, man.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 21, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Put a small chunk of dry ice in a plastic soda bottle.....Then get far away.
> ...



Yes. We did a lot of stuff like that in chemistry class, sometimes with no consequences, sometimes not so much. I used to have nightmares. 

But welcome to the Coffee Shop Natural Citizen . Be sure to read over the OP to see what we're all about in here and keep on joining in. Any friend of Oddball's is a friend of ours. 

Oh, and first timers to the Coffee Shop get a complimentary beverage:

We'll see if our resident bartender experts can figure out what this one is:


----------



## Oddball (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 21, 2020)

I looked up quarantini cocktails and found some that are supposed to be easy to make at home. (I can't test it since neither Hombre nor I drink any form of alcohol these days, but honestly, easy to make at home?  How many of you have ANY of this ingredients in this one?  Or even know what those ingredients are for that matter.  Ernie S. maybe?)





Pig Nose Negroni
COURTESY
*Ingredients*
1 oz Pig's Nose Scotch
1 oz Punt e Mes sweet vermouth
1 oz Campari
1 oz Stone Smoked Porter
*Instructions*
Stir together the scotch, vermouth and Campari and strain over rocks. Add the smoked porter and stir again to incorporate. Garnish with an orange peel.


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## blackhawk (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## blackhawk (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 22, 2020)

Okay, when you are struggling to deal with day 37? of forced confinement, you find things like this interesting:


----------



## Oddball (Apr 22, 2020)

blackhawk said:


> View attachment 326412


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 22, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay, when you are struggling to deal with day 37? of forced confinement, you find things like this interesting:
> 
> View attachment 326617


Surely it happens every day at this time for the duration of 2020?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 22, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, when you are struggling to deal with day 37? of forced confinement, you find things like this interesting:
> ...



Yep. In 2020 it happens 365 times.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 22, 2020)

RoccoR said:


> RE:  USMB Coffee Shop IV
> ⁜→  et al,
> 
> Yes, I suppose this is one of those pieces of humor for the educated.
> ...












						Sisters die 102 years apart from two separate global pandemics
					

A pair of sisters have died from two separate global pandemics, 102 years apart from each other.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## beautress (Apr 23, 2020)

blackhawk said:


> View attachment 326412


Looks like she's one breeze away from indecent exposure law issues. She better have a good medical reason up her... uh her.. ahm, oh, well, there are no sleeves.


----------



## Corazon (Apr 23, 2020)

Goodnight to everybody!


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 23, 2020)

I would advise against touching his watermellon


----------



## Oddball (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (Apr 23, 2020)

I'm still around, I just can't think of much to say.. The suns out, the daffodils and tulips are blooming and I'm pretty happy..


----------



## beautress (Apr 23, 2020)

Lumpy 1 said:


> I'm still around, I just can't think of much to say.. The suns out, the daffodils and tulips are blooming and I'm pretty happy..


Life's good here too. But I'm probably not going to get married. The other day my fiance got mad and threw a chunk of broken ceramic my way, which bounced up and hit me in the knee while he was yelling at me. I don't need that in my life. I'm going to give it another 6 months and if that kind of a thing ever happens again, he's outta the guest room.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Apr 23, 2020)

beautress said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still around, I just can't think of much to say.. The suns out, the daffodils and tulips are blooming and I'm pretty happy..
> ...



mmm .. well now I'm worried about you..  I hope that 6 months is very flexible towards less and yes you don't deserve or need that kinda threatening crap in your life.

Sorry Darlin, I'm sure you know best .. but this kinda stuff makes me angry..


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 23, 2020)

beautress said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still around, I just can't think of much to say.. The suns out, the daffodils and tulips are blooming and I'm pretty happy..
> ...



One time is one time to many. You don't need that kind of treatment, Becki.


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 23, 2020)

*To all the people who accused me of being anti social over the years you were wrong I was just social distancing before it was trendy I was ahead of the curve.*


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 24, 2020)

My service engine light came on 2 days ago after work.  I used my scanner and it looks like I may need a new air pump.  I'm also leaking oil, it's gone from just a little bit getting on the ground now and then to an unfortunately large amount.  So, it's time for a new car.  I'm looking to buy a new car this time, rather than used, but I am not someone who haggles.  I haven't even contacted a dealer yet and I'm already frustrated with the search and all the crap that will go into the purchase.  It's odd how all the dealerships offer to bring the cars to you to test drive, deliver the car you purchase, things like that because of the coronavirus.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 24, 2020)

Lumpy 1 said:


> I'm still around, I just can't think of much to say.. The suns out, the daffodils and tulips are blooming and I'm pretty happy..



Us too Lumpy though forced house arrest gets tedious day after day after day after day after. . .


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 24, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> My service engine light came on 2 days ago after work.  I used my scanner and it looks like I may need a new air pump.  I'm also leaking oil, it's gone from just a little bit getting on the ground now and then to an unfortunately large amount.  So, it's time for a new car.  I'm looking to buy a new car this time, rather than used, but I am not someone who haggles.  I haven't even contacted a dealer yet and I'm already frustrated with the search and all the crap that will go into the purchase.  It's odd how all the dealerships offer to bring the cars to you to test drive, deliver the car you purchase, things like that because of the coronavirus.



Hmm. Never bought a car during an epidemic requiring quarantine. But good luck. I have always heard that if you buy a car on a Saturday afternoon you might get a better deal because the salesmen are trying to fill their quota for the week. May be nothing to it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 24, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



I have to agree with Hossfly, Becki. That is a huge red flag that should not be shrugged off. Behavior that inappropriate is almost never a one-time incident. Be careful my friend.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Apr 24, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still around, I just can't think of much to say.. The suns out, the daffodils and tulips are blooming and I'm pretty happy..
> ...



No doubt, the boss, my wife actually allowed me to go shopping over the weekend under her strict supervision..  ..Alas, she got me in a weakened condition and I agreed to toe the line until the end of the month, after that, Lumpy's going fishing and such.

Mrs. Lumpy (Kathleen) has been working all along and we've been brilliantly safe including no hugs which really sucks.. I see family at a distance and "little man" Alexander is smiling, laughing and starting to get ticked off that his crawling is just too slow..

So anyway, a distant hug Lady Foxfyre and all the best to you and yours...

(mmm .. it seems I did have something to say)
.


----------



## Corazon (Apr 24, 2020)

beautress said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still around, I just can't think of much to say.. The suns out, the daffodils and tulips are blooming and I'm pretty happy..
> ...


I'm sorry to hear what happened to you beautress. Nobody should be treated like that! 
I really hope it won't happen again.
Stay well


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 24, 2020)

beautress said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still around, I just can't think of much to say.. The suns out, the daffodils and tulips are blooming and I'm pretty happy..
> ...


You can wait 6 months and maybe it won't happen again for years.  My partner went 17 years before he finally laid a fist on me.  His court date was postponed until May (tentatively) due to the covid crap.  I did warn him that if he ever wanted to hit me again, he'd better kill me because one of us was going to die.  I meant it.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 24, 2020)

Update from the (formerly) frozen North.  We're in full Break-up mode which means that the mud is as deep now as the snow was two weeks ago.  Once the underlying ice thaws, all the standing water will drain away and terra firma will once again reestablish itself.
Work is really hectic.  I may have mentioned a significant increase in the amount of traffic coming through Anchorage.  We went from 25-35 flights a day to over 50, almost 60, flights daily.  Those are just the flights we handle, there are other companies that handle cargo and the few remaining passenger flights.  Between the decrease in fuel production and the increase in traffic, we are now facing a potential jet fuel shortage.
Only two known cases of the virus at the airport (excluding passenger traffic), one was a pilot, the other an ATC staffer.  Neither fatal or even hospitalized.  Considering the number of people employed at the airport and the potential exposure, I think we're doing pretty damned well.
They're beginning the "open Alaska" protocols today.  Lots of places can begin doing business but there are some pretty draconian requirements.  Like hairdressers and nail salons can only take one client at a time with a reservation.  Not a lot of jobs for most of those providers.  A lot of the restaurants plan on continuing curbside service because the allowable number of guests on premises will probably still not pay the rent.  Restrictions on travel to outlying communities remain in place because there is only spotty medical care available and they are quite effectively quarantined by geography.
My brothers are planning on coming up in June.  I am making a to-do list, at their request.  I'll take as much time off as I can and hopefully get a couple of these delayed projects done.
Well, that's all the boring stuff from up here.  I am following y'all even if not actively participating.  Much love and all best wishes for my CS friends and acquaintances.  Keep your heads down and your powder dry.


----------



## Corazon (Apr 24, 2020)

Goodnight guys!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 24, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Update from the (formerly) frozen North.  We're in full Break-up mode which means that the mud is as deep now as the snow was two weeks ago.  Once the underlying ice thaws, all the standing water will drain away and terra firma will once again reestablish itself.
> Work is really hectic.  I may have mentioned a significant increase in the amount of traffic coming through Anchorage.  We went from 25-35 flights a day to over 50, almost 60, flights daily.  Those are just the flights we handle, there are other companies that handle cargo and the few remaining passenger flights.  Between the decrease in fuel production and the increase in traffic, we are now facing a potential jet fuel shortage.
> Only two known cases of the virus at the airport (excluding passenger traffic), one was a pilot, the other an ATC staffer.  Neither fatal or even hospitalized.  Considering the number of people employed at the airport and the potential exposure, I think we're doing pretty damned well.
> They're beginning the "open Alaska" protocols today.  Lots of places can begin doing business but there are some pretty draconian requirements.  Like hairdressers and nail salons can only take one client at a time with a reservation.  Not a lot of jobs for most of those providers.  A lot of the restaurants plan on continuing curbside service because the allowable number of guests on premises will probably still not pay the rent.  Restrictions on travel to outlying communities remain in place because there is only spotty medical care available and they are quite effectively quarantined by geography.
> ...



I so wish you could have that hip surgery while your brothers are there.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 24, 2020)

The thermometer that was supposed to be delivered in May came yesterday. It doesn't seem to work, but it came.

Still waiting on face masks, yeast, and toilet paper, most still projected to be delivered several weeks from now.


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 24, 2020)

Went to the bank today everyone inside wearing mask there was a time people in a bank wearing mask would have created major panic.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (Apr 24, 2020)

blackhawk said:


> Went to the bank today everyone inside wearing mask there was a time people in a bank wearing mask would have created major panic.



The irony of releasing prisoners from jail when pretty well everyone is wearing a mask makes perfect sense to some it seems..


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 24, 2020)

Oddball said:


> View attachment 327546


----------



## 007 (Apr 24, 2020)

OK... well how about the new face on USMB?

Not sure I like it. Lacks definition.


----------



## McRib (Apr 25, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> My service engine light came on 2 days ago after work.  I used my scanner and it looks like I may need a new air pump.  I'm also leaking oil, it's gone from just a little bit getting on the ground now and then to an unfortunately large amount.  So, it's time for a new car.  I'm looking to buy a new car this time, rather than used, but I am not someone who haggles.  I haven't even contacted a dealer yet and I'm already frustrated with the search and all the crap that will go into the purchase.  It's odd how all the dealerships offer to bring the cars to you to test drive, deliver the car you purchase, things like that because of the coronavirus.



I would suggest you find a CarMax near you somewhere, the listed price is the price, period. There is no haggling and no hassle and the buying experience is stress free. I'm not entirely sure if they sell brand new cars, I bought a used car this way, and I don't mind the haggling process, but I couldn't find a VW near me, and CarMax had what I was looking for. 7 years after I bought the car I still have not had a single issue with this vehicle and is probably one of the best cars I've ever owned. 

Do your research and make sure that their price is the fair price, just check prices on what you are interested in on these cars being sold elsewhere (eBay, Cars.com, etc., etc.)


----------



## MarathonMike (Apr 25, 2020)

odanny said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > My service engine light came on 2 days ago after work.  I used my scanner and it looks like I may need a new air pump.  I'm also leaking oil, it's gone from just a little bit getting on the ground now and then to an unfortunately large amount.  So, it's time for a new car.  I'm looking to buy a new car this time, rather than used, but I am not someone who haggles.  I haven't even contacted a dealer yet and I'm already frustrated with the search and all the crap that will go into the purchase.  It's odd how all the dealerships offer to bring the cars to you to test drive, deliver the car you purchase, things like that because of the coronavirus.
> ...


Carmax is definitely the way to go if you have a car that is a POS. My son's car I bought for him in high school served him well but the check engine light kept coming on for various reasons and the last problem was going to cost nearly as much as the car was worth. We went to Carmax and found a sweet Honda Civic with low miles, they gave him a thousand bucks for the old car and we were out of there in an hour and a half. No muss no fuss. And the Civic has just been great.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 25, 2020)

odanny said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > My service engine light came on 2 days ago after work.  I used my scanner and it looks like I may need a new air pump.  I'm also leaking oil, it's gone from just a little bit getting on the ground now and then to an unfortunately large amount.  So, it's time for a new car.  I'm looking to buy a new car this time, rather than used, but I am not someone who haggles.  I haven't even contacted a dealer yet and I'm already frustrated with the search and all the crap that will go into the purchase.  It's odd how all the dealerships offer to bring the cars to you to test drive, deliver the car you purchase, things like that because of the coronavirus.
> ...



CarMax is only used cars, as far as I can tell.  I'm getting a new one this time, assuming I find a deal I like in a fairly short time.

I'm going to a dealership tomorrow to check out a new 2019.  It looks like a good deal on the website, probably because they want to get it sold and just keep 2020s around.  I think it's the only new 2019 they have in their inventory.  Fingers crossed I can work something out.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 25, 2020)

SAD NEWS.  Harold Reid of the Statler Brothers died on April 24th around 9:30 pm.  I am heart broken.  He was one of my all-time favorites.


----------



## Corazon (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 25, 2020)

blackhawk said:


> Went to the bank today everyone inside wearing mask there was a time people in a bank wearing mask would have created major panic.


Your bank lobbies are open?  If you want to do banking business, you have to use the drive through here, or make an appointment if it's something that can't be done out the car window.
Well, another light in the darkness... I spoke to my daughter yesterday and they are on lockdown, too.  Being a military base in a foreign country means they are even more restricted than most of us.  The girls are no longer in school, school work being done on line.  Hubby's team is no longer going on missions for the duration.  My daughter is a bit depressed because she did value her quiet time alone during the day and the time to clean the house, etc.  But being confined together has apparently brought the girls back together closer than they have been for years.  The giggles and laughter from upstairs, they visit each other's rooms, experiment with hair styles and make up, read online articles and blogs together are a bright spot in my daughter's day.  The girls have become friends again.  They are also helping a lot more around the house and preparing family meals.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 25, 2020)

Saturday morning!

A few laughs to ease the hurting head.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 25, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Went to the bank today everyone inside wearing mask there was a time people in a bank wearing mask would have created major panic.
> ...


I think they are open because so many people do online banking now.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Apr 25, 2020)

007 said:


> OK... well how about the new face on USMB?
> 
> Not sure I like it. Lacks definition.



I think they need to replace the "love" emoji with a "great post" emoji ..

I just don't see myself sending a guy a "love" emoji unless I'm somehow related.. (Lumpy old school, I guess)


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Apr 25, 2020)

Corazon said:


> View attachment 327827




mmm .. the none of my business but my nosy anyway guy is asking what were you doing until 9:23 in the morning?

btw.. pleased to meet you and I'm pleasantly impressed... 
.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 25, 2020)

Howz the homeschooling going?

Nice takeaway....OK swing plane, a little over the top....Get the hips cleared....Excellent follow through.

Gets an A- on today's golf lesson!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 25, 2020)

007 said:


> OK... well how about the new face on USMB?
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 25, 2020)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 327827
> ...



LOL. Corazon is in Manila, Phillipines. So right now it's almost 8 a.m. there, just a wee bit earlier than Australia. It's going on 1 a.m. in London and it's dinner time in New Mexico. I can sort of work all that in my head but it's tough because I'm one that uses the international date line but it really doesn't compute for me.

Corazon is a sweetheart. We've loved having her in the Coffee Shop


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 25, 2020)

Big Black Dog said:


> SAD NEWS.  Harold Reid of the Statler Brothers died on April 24th around 9:30 pm.  I am heart broken.  He was one of my all-time favorites.



Hombre mentioned that awhile ago. And he wasn't all that old either.  Too bad.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 25, 2020)

Lumpy 1 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > OK... well how about the new face on USMB?
> ...



One nice thing about being an 'old lady' even though I don't feel like one is that you can use a LOVE emoji with anybody.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Apr 25, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > OK... well how about the new face on USMB?
> ...



makes sense.. and yes, she does seem a sweetheart.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 25, 2020)

007 said:


> OK... well how about the new face on USMB?
> 
> Not sure I like it. Lacks definition.



Hey 007. You haven't been here in ages. Good to see you. And yes, they had to upgrade the Xenforo as the old interface wasn't being supported any longer or something so we're all getting used to it, but it works well enough. Just as soon as they get rid of the thumbs down emoji and restore some we really enjoyed having, it will be okay.

It looks like all or most of the old V-Bulletin boards will be going away soon. At least two that I still post on once in a blue moon are exploring options of adopting Xenforo.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 25, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Went to the bank today everyone inside wearing mask there was a time people in a bank wearing mask would have created major panic.
> ...



Our bank lobby is open with a skeleton work force--at most 3 tellers on duty including the supervisor. Floors marked with 6' intervals and you can't do much banking other than deposits and withdrawals.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 25, 2020)

Welcome to the Coffee Shop odanny . Be sure to read over the OP to see what we're all about in here and then keep on joining in.

First timers receive a complimentary beverage:

Not sure what's in this one so hope it doesn't taste fishy:


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 25, 2020)

Just getting caught up, I saw where we were talking early computers... I don't know what they called the computer I sort of used back in the 70's but I had an ARPANET account and a room full of IT guys to operate the 2 rooms worth of computer while I advised my IBM card puncher what he needed to punch....


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 25, 2020)

SFC Ollie said:


> Just getting caught up, I saw where we were talking early computers... I don't know what they called the computer I sort of used back in the 70's but I had an ARPANET account and a room full of IT guys to operate the 2 rooms worth of computer while I advised my IBM card puncher what he needed to punch....



I think I had a good aptitude for the new mechanized machines of the 60's & 70's as I invariably wound up running them on various jobs over those years. Hombre was transferred a LOT and I had to start over in each new town, sometimes moving to new jobs until I found a good fit. But those machines did bookkeeping, payroll, and such at that, essentially simple computers for that era.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Apr 25, 2020)

__





						1970 | Timeline of Computer History | Computer History Museum
					






					www.computerhistory.org


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 25, 2020)

SFC Ollie said:


> Just getting caught up, I saw where we were talking early computers... I don't know what they called the computer I sort of used back in the 70's but I had an ARPANET account and a room full of IT guys to operate the 2 rooms worth of computer while I advised my IBM card puncher what he needed to punch....



My company clerk and I had to go to "computer" classes in '76. It consisted of learning how to blacken in the squares on a sheet of paper with a number 2 pencil. An example was making a company roster of approx 160 people. I would put it in distribution to personnel and they would run it through the huuuuuge computers. A day or two later I would get back a 20 foot long print-out, mistakes and all, along with a stack of error cards which had to be corrected by blacking out the squares with the correct info. Then I would get back the final roster. At first I would get back error cards a couple more times until the roster came back with no cards. After that the clerk took care of the computer work and I could sit back and give him hell for getting error cards. Computers sure have advanced since the early days.


----------



## esalla (Apr 25, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay we're back up and running yet again everybody. Sorry I wasn't here earlier but hope we don't lose folks in the transition.
> 
> And the statistics so far:
> 
> ...


Yo you have any spare toilet paper

I got gold bullion


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 26, 2020)

esalla said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay we're back up and running yet again everybody. Sorry I wasn't here earlier but hope we don't lose folks in the transition.
> ...



Alas esalla, we could spare a roll or two maybe. We have two orders out with one batch of toilet paper due to arrive mid May and the second sometime in June. It's crazy.

But welcome to the Coffee Shop and USMB. Happy you found us.  Please read over the OP to see what we're all about in here and keep on joining in.

First timers receive a complimentary beverage and since it is bedtime for most of us, we'll make yours a nightcap:


----------



## esalla (Apr 26, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I don't want a drink or to join your club, I do want to be able to wipe my ass as I have become accustomed to and perhaps to know why toilet paper went out of favor


----------



## Corazon (Apr 26, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > OK... well how about the new face on USMB?
> ...


Thanks Foxfyre! So kind of you!  
I think I'm not the only sweetheart here on this board


----------



## Corazon (Apr 26, 2020)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 327827
> ...


Hi Lumpy1 
nice to meet you too! 
during this quarantine I've been doing the same things...almost everyday...lol 
Surfing the web, listen to the music, watching tv!


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 26, 2020)

SFC Ollie said:


> Just getting caught up, I saw where we were talking early computers... I don't know what they called the computer I sort of used back in the 70's but I had an ARPANET account and a room full of IT guys to operate the 2 rooms worth of computer while I advised my IBM card puncher what he needed to punch....



Yea ! I worked for a company in the 1960s who had a computer that was a room full of cabinets of valves. They tried to use it to do the payroll but could not get it to work properly. It was not even as powerful as a modern pocket calculator .

Then some time in the early 1990's I purchased an original IBM computer from a junk shop. I took the lid off and saw how well it was designed, and how easy it was to upgrade. and by the end of the week I had upgraded it to an XT. That was just the beginning of a long acquaintance with IBM compatibles, and building my own computer from parts. But technology left me behind because of so many changes in boards and connection sockets, so I had my local shop build my last computer for me. It works perfectly well for everything except the latest games, which demand more power that it has.


----------



## Corazon (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Dajjal (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 27, 2020)

gallantwarrior 

GW several years ago you and I were telling each other war stories about our careers in the airline industry and I asked you if the bear was still inside Anchorage International... If I remember correctly you didn't believe it was... I have proof that it was there at one time... If my recollection serves me correctly this photo was taken of me and the bear in 1986... I was in Anchorage to piss out a fire with a customer that was needing special attention... Some 2-bit charter airline based out of Los Angeles from 1984 to 1990... They had three L-1011's and a a whole shitload of liquor... The liquor lasted longer than the Tristar's did... 

I was discharged from the Army in 1978 and said the day I received my separation papers I was not going to shave ever again... I lied... When I worked for Dynair and was offered the position of Manager of Ramp Operations I was a Ramp Supervisor with a beard... People do silly stuff for money... I was going to make about 12 grand a year more taking the promotion... I could buy a lot of razor blades for that... Anyway here is the Big Brown Bear...


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 27, 2020)

A quick update if anyone cares: I ended up buying a 2019 Hyundai Elantra.  While it is technically new because I am the first owner, it has 9000 miles on it as it was driven by a dealership manager.  Apparently that's not an uncommon practice.  Still, close enough to new for me, and I got what seemed like a pretty good price.

It's a base model, other than cargo netting and a first aid kit that came with it, so it doesn't have a lot of bells and whistles.  Compared to my 2002 Saturn station wagon, though, it's got a ton of features.  

Hyundai gives good warranties as far as time/distance go, and it's supposed to start at the 9k miles, so that's good.  Hopefully I don't need it much.


----------



## Corazon (Apr 27, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> A quick update if anyone cares: I ended up buying a 2019 Hyundai Elantra.  While it is technically new because I am the first owner, it has 9000 miles on it as it was driven by a dealership manager.  Apparently that's not an uncommon practice.  Still, close enough to new for me, and I got what seemed like a pretty good price.
> 
> It's a base model, other than cargo netting and a first aid kit that came with it, so it doesn't have a lot of bells and whistles.  Compared to my 2002 Saturn station wagon, though, it's got a ton of features.
> 
> Hyundai gives good warranties as far as time/distance go, and it's supposed to start at the 9k miles, so that's good.  Hopefully I don't need it much.


Congratulations on your new car Montrovant!


----------



## Corazon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 27, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> A quick update if anyone cares: I ended up buying a 2019 Hyundai Elantra.  While it is technically new because I am the first owner, it has 9000 miles on it as it was driven by a dealership manager.  Apparently that's not an uncommon practice.  Still, close enough to new for me, and I got what seemed like a pretty good price.
> 
> It's a base model, other than cargo netting and a first aid kit that came with it, so it doesn't have a lot of bells and whistles.  Compared to my 2002 Saturn station wagon, though, it's got a ton of features.
> 
> Hyundai gives good warranties as far as time/distance go, and it's supposed to start at the 9k miles, so that's good.  Hopefully I don't need it much.



Sounds like a plan. Here's hoping you fall in love with it. We all depend on our cars enough that we should drive one we enjoy driving.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 27, 2020)

esalla said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...



That's okay too though we are a 'club' without dues or membership roll and folks only have to follow a couple of simple rules--no politics/religious arguing or trashing folks--to participate here. Having said that, the answer to your question is that too many folks were so afraid they wouldn't have it, they bought it all leaving none for the rest of us.


----------



## esalla (Apr 27, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


No arguing? Is this a board only for snowflakes that can't take the heat?

Seriously how does an internet board not have arguments, that is the same as saying that everyone must agree with everything that everybody does or thinks and with the perspective worldwide use of a place like this that is just not logical.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 27, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > A quick update if anyone cares: I ended up buying a 2019 Hyundai Elantra.  While it is technically new because I am the first owner, it has 9000 miles on it as it was driven by a dealership manager.  Apparently that's not an uncommon practice.  Still, close enough to new for me, and I got what seemed like a pretty good price.
> ...



I don't really understand that.  For me, driving is just a way to get from place to place, not something I foresee ever really enjoying.  I just want it to be comfortable, not need a lot of maintenance, get good gas mileage, and have just a little bit of pickup for passing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 27, 2020)

esalla said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...



Then you no doubt won't want to spend much or any time in the Coffee Shop. But I wish you well and thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 28, 2020)

I found my first complaint about my new car.  It turns out that it has daytime running lights, but not automatic headlights.  I didn't realize I only had the DRL on for a while tonight.  I'm used to my Saturn, which did have automatic headlights.  It feels weird that my 2002 Saturn station wagon had them and my new 2019 Hyundai does not.  How is it not a standard feature by now?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 28, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> I found my first complaint about my new car.  It turns out that it has daytime running lights, but not automatic headlights.  I didn't realize I only had the DRL on for a while tonight.  I'm used to my Saturn, which did have automatic headlights.  It feels weird that my 2002 Saturn station wagon had them and my new 2019 Hyundai does not.  How is it not a standard feature by now?



That is strange. Maybe there's some way to fix that?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 28, 2020)

SFC Ollie said:


> Just getting caught up, I saw where we were talking early computers... I don't know what they called the computer I sort of used back in the 70's but I had an ARPANET account and a room full of IT guys to operate the 2 rooms worth of computer while I advised my IBM card puncher what he needed to punch....


I used to work with a bunch of ladies who read through police reports and coded sheets of paper to be sent to the card punchers to be fed into rooms full of computers to maintain a database.  We've come a long ways, baby!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 28, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


> gallantwarrior
> 
> GW several years ago you and I were telling each other war stories about our careers in the airline industry and I asked you if the bear was still inside Anchorage International... If I remember correctly you didn't believe it was... I have proof that it was there at one time... If my recollection serves me correctly this photo was taken of me and the bear in 1986... I was in Anchorage to piss out a fire with a customer that was needing special attention... Some 2-bit charter airline based out of Los Angeles from 1984 to 1990... They had three L-1011's and a a whole shitload of liquor... The liquor lasted longer than the Tristar's did...
> 
> ...


Ridgerunner,
Who are you?  When I started working aviation 22 years ago, I first worked for Dynair, which became Swissair, which is currently Swissport.  If that's you in the photo, you look familiar. 
That bear is still around.  He's been relocated over the years because of multiple renovations and additions to the terminals.  The North Terminal is pretty much unused and the South Terminal was expanded several years ago.
I loved the L-1011.  It was maintenance and service friendly.  Did tend to leak fuel when it got too cold, though.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 28, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> A quick update if anyone cares: I ended up buying a 2019 Hyundai Elantra.  While it is technically new because I am the first owner, it has 9000 miles on it as it was driven by a dealership manager.  Apparently that's not an uncommon practice.  Still, close enough to new for me, and I got what seemed like a pretty good price.
> 
> It's a base model, other than cargo netting and a first aid kit that came with it, so it doesn't have a lot of bells and whistles.  Compared to my 2002 Saturn station wagon, though, it's got a ton of features.
> 
> Hyundai gives good warranties as far as time/distance go, and it's supposed to start at the 9k miles, so that's good.  Hopefully I don't need it much.


Congrats, Montro!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 28, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


It wouldn't be so bad if it were after the trees got their leaves.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 28, 2020)

esalla said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


No arguments in the Coffee Shop.  Plenty of other places on this board to scratch out eyes and bite backs.  Here, we are celebrating something other than bloody victory.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Montrovant (Apr 28, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I found my first complaint about my new car.  It turns out that it has daytime running lights, but not automatic headlights.  I didn't realize I only had the DRL on for a while tonight.  I'm used to my Saturn, which did have automatic headlights.  It feels weird that my 2002 Saturn station wagon had them and my new 2019 Hyundai does not.  How is it not a standard feature by now?
> ...



No, I just have to turn the lights on myself.  I actually watched a short video from a guy who brought up reasons he thought things like automatic headlights aren't standard, where he pointed out ways US car lighting has lagged behind a lot of the rest of the world.  I'll get used to it, it's just so strange that my crappy old Saturn had a feature like that and it isn't standard in all cars now.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 28, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior
> ...



gallantwarrior 

Who am I? I have been trying to answer that question for over 60 years...    As far as us ever running into each other back then, I have a funny feeling my age and departure from the Airline service business back in the early 90's due to a family illness more than likely limited the possibilities of us ever running into each other... Now the possibility of us knowing Swissport employees with a whole ton of chin whiskers is a little greater... When I went to work for the outfit they were known as ServAir... Early eighties...
I also spent about 6 months in Anchorage back in '81'... Lived in a hold Motel on Spenard Road. That's the one (time) that got away... Wish I would have never left...
Que' Sera Sera say the old folk...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 28, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...


Know Dave Ramirez?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 28, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Know Dave Ramirez?



Name is not familiar...

When I was working so many of the A&P Mechanic types were 10 to 20 years older than I was... Former Pan Am, Continental, Qantas employees that were just biding their time before retirement...
There was one young Korean whiz kid named Chae that was an Avionics genius... Like to know what happened to him... My mentor was trying to get him to go to a Maintenance Facility in Arizona and work... I didn't think it was going to be a good fit for the kid...


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 28, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Just getting caught up, I saw where we were talking early computers... I don't know what they called the computer I sort of used back in the 70's but I had an ARPANET account and a room full of IT guys to operate the 2 rooms worth of computer while I advised my IBM card puncher what he needed to punch....
> ...



When I took printing in college, we loaded lead type one character at a time, upside down and backwards, into a hand held wooden rack that held one line of type that was then transferred to a larger galley until you had a complete page of type that could be loaded onto the printer to print the page on paper.

I got pretty good at it and even now, more than a half century later, I can still easily read type that is upside down and backwards. 

On my first several newspaper jobs, where I occasionally helped set type for an ad or a story, we used a machine that punched holes into a tape, each hole representing a different letter, and the tape was then fed into a linotype machine that converted the code to lead type, created a galley for a page of the newspaper, and that was then loaded onto the press for printing.

Now you type your copy or layout into a computer that feeds it directly to the press that runs so fast it is a spiritual experience standing next to it.  You can do in minutes what once took hours.

Like you said, we've come very far in my lifetime.


----------



## Sbiker (Apr 28, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> A quick update if anyone cares: I ended up buying a 2019 Hyundai Elantra.  While it is technically new because I am the first owner, it has 9000 miles on it as it was driven by a dealership manager.  Apparently that's not an uncommon practice.  Still, close enough to new for me, and I got what seemed like a pretty good price.
> 
> It's a base model, other than cargo netting and a first aid kit that came with it, so it doesn't have a lot of bells and whistles.  Compared to my 2002 Saturn station wagon, though, it's got a ton of features.
> 
> Hyundai gives good warranties as far as time/distance go, and it's supposed to start at the 9k miles, so that's good.  Hopefully I don't need it much.



Do you going to use it for a travels on the other edge of country?


----------



## Sbiker (Apr 28, 2020)

esalla said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...



Why not? We're all have two or less legs, the same arms and about one head


----------



## Sbiker (Apr 28, 2020)

SFC Ollie said:


> Just getting caught up, I saw where we were talking early computers... I don't know what they called the computer I sort of used back in the 70's but I had an ARPANET account and a room full of IT guys to operate the 2 rooms worth of computer while I advised my IBM card puncher what he needed to punch....



Did you have account in FidoNET?


----------



## Sbiker (Apr 28, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Only the taste of coffee still the same. Let's drink one right now?


----------



## Mindful (Apr 29, 2020)

How’s it going with everyone?

It’s getting more draconian by the week outside, here in  Germany. Sitting on benches is banned, so we’d resorted to steps of buildings, and railings. They’ve stopped that now; constant police patrols. So we’ve all resorted to anything we can find, like windowsills and pavement kerbs. I suppose they’ll ban that too. Weather is lovely: I  saw some men today socialising around two trash bins.

Wearing masks is now mandatory for shopping.

I hate them, so I might  get a Starship Trooper face shield. They look rather cool.

Someone must have made a fortune manufacturing all this face gear.


----------



## beautress (Apr 29, 2020)

A woman has twins, and gives them up for adoption. One goes to a family in Egypt and is named "Amal". The other goes to a family in Spain, who name him "Juan". Years later Juan sends a picture of himself to his mother. Upon receiving the picture, she tells her husband that she wished she also had a picture of Amal. Her husband responds: "They're twins. If you've seen Juan, you've seen Amal."










						The top 20 jokes ever
					

Comedy's a funny old business.




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## beautress (Apr 29, 2020)

A young blonde woman fears her husband is having an affair, so she goes to a shop and buys a handgun. The next day she comes home to find her husband in bed with a beautiful redhead. She grabs the gun and holds it to her head. The husband jumps out of bed, begging and pleading with her not to shoot herself. The hysterical blonde tells her husband: "Shut up ... you're next!" 

Just as cheerfully swiped from the mirror at uk as the one above.


----------



## beautress (Apr 29, 2020)

Mindful said:


> How’s it going with everyone?
> 
> It’s getting more draconian by the week outside, here in  Germany. Sitting on benches is banned, so we’d resorted to steps of buildings, and railings. They’ve stopped that now; constant police patrols. So we’ve all resorted to anything we can find, like windowsills and pavement kerbs. I suppose they’ll ban that too. Weather is lovely: I  saw some men today socialising around two trash bins.
> 
> ...


I've got some squares to be pleated into masks sitting on the sewing machine...


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 29, 2020)

Sbiker said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Umm our friend esalla most likely won't be visiting any more. And oh well.

So you're doing okay Sbiker? Staying well?  Are ya'll still under some kind of house arrest like we all are?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 29, 2020)

beautress said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > How’s it going with everyone?
> ...



I thought about that but it has been so long since I've used my sewing machine I don't know if I remember how to thread it. I used to sew a lot.

So the coffee filters we had ordered to make into masks--they make dandy and effective very single use masks--arrived yesterday. Not in time before I had my eye appointment, so I just wore a bandana Jesse James outlaw style for that.

So today I checked the manufactured mask order I've had in for weeks and that were supposed to be delivered at the earliest on May 28. And it says they have not only shipped but arrived in Albuquerque today! So we hopefully will have them in a day or two.

And now what do we do with a gazillion coffee filters? Our coffee pot has a permanent one that we just rinse out.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 29, 2020)

Mindful said:


> How’s it going with everyone?
> 
> It’s getting more draconian by the week outside, here in  Germany. Sitting on benches is banned, so we’d resorted to steps of buildings, and railings. They’ve stopped that now; constant police patrols. So we’ve all resorted to anything we can find, like windowsills and pavement kerbs. I suppose they’ll ban that too. Weather is lovely: I  saw some men today socialising around two trash bins.
> 
> ...



I've been thinking about you Mindful since Germany was hit harder than most European countries. I think Corazon described it beautifully when she said in Manila they are all under 'some sort of house arrest.'  Not quite so bad here in Albuquerque. People still get out and walk & run but not sure that's even legal. I won't report them.  But hope you and everybody are staying well.

My trip to the eye doctor was interesting yesterday. My treatment couldn't be postponed so I was ordered to bring a face mask & wear it, and everybody was spaced at least 6 feet apart everywhere. Had to answer several questions about symptoms and possible exposure, they took my temperature, but zipped me through really fast. All the procedures that normally take a couple of hours or more were completed in 40 minutes and I was out of there.  Hombre was required to wait in the car for me and not come in.

A few creative ideas for coronamasks:


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 29, 2020)

On Twitter today I saw this tweet and I still have a smile on my face  :


. . ."I’m dyin’ here.

Neighbors are co-op schooling while schools are closed. One neighbor, ex-Marine, is in charge of PE.

He’s got elementary school kids lined up in his back yard doing burpees and air squats while chanting “I don’l know but I believe, Santa comes on Christmas Eve. . ."​
And he recounts other hilarious moments. You know those kids are going to remember 2020 and home schooling and will be telling this to their grandkids.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Apr 29, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Been there done that. "California case" The handheld was a chaise. Heck loved them old manual presses. in 71 I got the graphics arts award in school.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 29, 2020)

Descartes walks into the bar. The bartender asks him, "will you have your usual tonight?" Rene replies "I think not" and he disappears.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 30, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > How’s it going with everyone?
> ...


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 30, 2020)

Is everything ok with Nosmo King?  Haven't seen a post from him lately.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 30, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> My trip to the eye doctor was interesting yesterday. My treatment couldn't be postponed so I was ordered to bring a face mask & wear it, and everybody was spaced at least 6 feet apart everywhere. Had to answer several questions about symptoms and possible exposure, they took my temperature, but zipped me through really fast. All the procedures that normally take a couple of hours or more were completed in 40 minutes and I was out of there. Hombre was required to wait in the car for me and not come in.



I was supposed to get a crown on a tooth in March. I still have the temp in my mouth.  Thankfully this one hasn't come off like the last.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 30, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > How’s it going with everyone?
> ...



lol.

There are no restrictions on going out and about, but people seem so desperate to be outside, the weather being lovely. A crowd of us gathered yesterday on the town hall steps, observing social distancing, the police patrolling to see we don’t mingle too much. It seems the main aim is to find somewhere to sit, to drink take-out coffee. Windowsills, doorsteps, anywhere will do.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 30, 2020)

Big Black Dog said:


> Is everything ok with Nosmo King?  Haven't seen a post from him lately.



I've been wondering that too BBD.  Nosmo King please chime in. We're worried about you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 30, 2020)

Again does anybody know how to recode my sig line so that clickng on it will take folks to the Coffee Shop here instead of the now defunct one?


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 30, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Is everything ok with Nosmo King?  Haven't seen a post from him lately.
> ...


Put your minds at peace. I'm okay. We had a tragedy in the family. My brother's mother-in-law was being cared for in an Alzheimer's facility near by. She contracted the virus and passed away earlier this week.

Her funeral had been pre-planned, but with Ohio's prudent lock down plans had to be radically scaled back. Our ceremonial burial traditions usually meant an evening visitation reserved for family followed by a second evening for friends and acquaintances. The third day is the internment followed by a modest reception with our Calvinist fare of boiled ham sandwiches, potatoes salad and fruit punch or strong black coffee. Anyhow, that's during normal times. 

So there were no flower arrangements, no visitation, no limos to the cemetery, no pall bearers and no boiled ham sandwiches. Instead eight of us stood at her grave side. We were all masked up like a gang of hoodlums about to knock over a bank. We wept and prayed and went our separate ways.

May you live in interesting times, someone said. I've given up stuff for Lent before, but never this much, I said.

Meanwhile Daisy the Mutt enjoyed a visit to the dog groomer who lives and works across the street. My hair hasn't been cut since late January. Why does my dog look better than me?

It goes without saying my Movie Nights at the Community and Learning Center are on hiatus. The last movie I screened was The African Queen back on March 12th. Thus far we've missed Harvey, A Place in the Sun, Mrs. Miniver, Roman Holiday, Little Caesar and tonight would have been My Favorite Wife. 

Mom is well, but in dire need of a hug from her boys as she reminds us every day. I make a run to the supermarket every ten days or so, but her appetite for fresh fruit and vegetables outpaces my desire to get masked up and mingle with other customers.

So that's a quick dispatch from the upper Ohio River valley. A place wisely locked down for the duration. I hope you are all faring well and staying safe. Stay home and save lives!


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 30, 2020)

Hi all.  Just got back from meeting with the wife's cancer team.  Nothing has shrunk the masses, in fact they continue to grow, the mass on her kidney now takes up over half of her abdominal cavity and they're out of tumor treatment options.  We're now talking hospice somewhere in the not too distant future.
Talk about a gut punch.  Right now I'm giving her some alone time, her request and I think I need some time to take it in myself.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 30, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Hi all.  Just got back from meeting with the wife's cancer team.  Nothing has shrunk the masses, in fact they continue to grow, the mass on her kidney now takes up over half of her abdominal cavity and they're out of tumor treatment options.  We're now talking hospice somewhere in the not too distant future.
> Talk about a gut punch.  Right now I'm giving her some alone time, her request and I think I need some time to take it in myself.



I'm so sorry her treatments haven't worked, Ringel.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 30, 2020)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



So sorry for your loss Nosmo. But happy you, Daisy, and your other loved ones are well.  It is so terrible for those dealing with funerals, weddings, 50th wedding anniversaries, and other gatherings that just can't happen now.   So far we've heard from all parts of the USA, the Phillipines, Germany, and Russia and it seems to be pretty much the same story with a few variations everywhere. Thank you for chiming in.

Here in a state with 1/4th the population of NYC, we aren't allowed in anywhere without a face mask.  I've noted joggers who don't wear theirs when widely separated, but who have one they can pull up over their mouth and nose when passing by another walker or runner.  So was visiting with a friend in NYC earlier today and he said they aren't wearing masks when they go out there????  Go figure.



Now I


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 30, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Hi all.  Just got back from meeting with the wife's cancer team.  Nothing has shrunk the masses, in fact they continue to grow, the mass on her kidney now takes up over half of her abdominal cavity and they're out of tumor treatment options.  We're now talking hospice somewhere in the not too distant future.
> Talk about a gut punch.  Right now I'm giving her some alone time, her request and I think I need some time to take it in myself.



So sorry Ringel. Surgery isn't an option I suppose. There are no words. I have met you of course but not her, yet I feel I know her. Please let us know if we can help in any way.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 30, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Know Dave Ramirez?
> ...


You would find the company a ghost of its former self.  They bit off too much and the competition ate them alive.  Now, I think they have maybe 3-4 mechanics and very few contracts.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 30, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Hi all.  Just got back from meeting with the wife's cancer team.  Nothing has shrunk the masses, in fact they continue to grow, the mass on her kidney now takes up over half of her abdominal cavity and they're out of tumor treatment options.  We're now talking hospice somewhere in the not too distant future.
> Talk about a gut punch.  Right now I'm giving her some alone time, her request and I think I need some time to take it in myself.


My most heartfelt condolences to you and Mrs. R.  All your time and effort and it seems have been for naught.  Do please take care of yourselves.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 30, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all.  Just got back from meeting with the wife's cancer team.  Nothing has shrunk the masses, in fact they continue to grow, the mass on her kidney now takes up over half of her abdominal cavity and they're out of tumor treatment options.  We're now talking hospice somewhere in the not too distant future.
> ...


We revisited the subject of surgery, the doctor said she didn't want to kill my wife on the operating table because that would be the outcome.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 30, 2020)

Ringel05, my cyber phriend please take care of yourself. Stay as strong as you can emotionally... Walk down some of those paths that you and your beautiful bride have traveled down together over the years... Enjoy the laughter and the tears of the past... 
Please give my best to your wife and take care of yourself...


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 30, 2020)

Strong regrets to both Nosmo King and Ringel05.  God bless you both.


----------



## Sbiker (May 1, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...



Yes, about two months - living strict in house (only visiting nearest shop two time a week) Working remote every day... And children studing in school remote - so it seems, I'm permanently living in office )))

And out of house spring is coming...


----------



## Corazon (May 1, 2020)

I was about to post a funny goodnight gif but after seeing what happened to Ringel05 and Nosmo King it would be inappropriate 
I feel so sorry for both of you Ringel05 and Nosmo King! Stay strong!
Goodnight to everybody


----------



## Shawnee_b (May 1, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> We revisited the subject of surgery, the doctor said she didn't want to kill my wife on the operating table because that would be the outcome.



Ring. Posted info for you in your update thread. Guy supposed to be awesome "trials clinic".  Burzynski.com  It's in Houston.


----------



## Shawnee_b (May 1, 2020)

I'm sorry Nosmo.


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 1, 2020)

Found out yesterday I've been delivering to 2 of the biggest Wuhan got spots in the state. Couple of nursing homes that went Cuomo on their patients. Haven't been to either in last couple of weeks so if I was exposed it didn't take or did and didn't affect me. Be interesting to see if they ever do roll out antibody testing.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 1, 2020)

The wife's trying to keep busy but her energy level is way down.  She tried trimming the bush in front of the bedroom window today, got a little done, went in and rested, got a little more, rested again then the third time couldn't so I finished it up for her.  Tomorrow she wants to try the electric trimmer on a couple of bushes in front of the garage window, we'll see how it goes.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (May 2, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Hi all.  Just got back from meeting with the wife's cancer team.  Nothing has shrunk the masses, in fact they continue to grow, the mass on her kidney now takes up over half of her abdominal cavity and they're out of tumor treatment options.  We're now talking hospice somewhere in the not too distant future.
> Talk about a gut punch.  Right now I'm giving her some alone time, her request and I think I need some time to take it in myself.



I am so sorry Ringel, as you know, I know what you're going thru. It's hard, it's a shock and yes, definitely a gut punch in the worst way. You both have my prayers.


----------



## Oddball (May 2, 2020)

Saturday morning!

Need something to laugh, to keep us from crying.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Oddball (May 2, 2020)

Something very interesting that hit my news feed today...









						What Does Quantum Theory Actually Tell Us about Reality?
					

Nearly a century after its founding, physicists and philosophers still don’t know—but they’re working on it.




					getpocket.com


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 2, 2020)

I'm sorry about Mrs. R. and NoSmo.  Added to the current social/health dilemma, this has got to be exponentially more difficult for people suffering such loss.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 2, 2020)

Not boring here this week.  Spring has sprung and brought warmer weather and ankle deep mud as the snow melts away.
Work has also been interesting.  Two days ago, the biggest airplane in the world (and the only one existing), laden with Chinese-made PPE destined for Canada, stopped her for crew rest and fuel.  It was pretty exciting and lots of us  got some decent photos and video.
This morning, a Chinese freighter diverted because of a bomb threat. The airport has been closed down and apparently we are all trapped until the situation is resolved.  Oh, well, I'm still on the clock.
So, Anchorage has made national news twice in one week!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 2, 2020)

It's been very warm for late April & early May in Albuquerque--we're having early summer temps in the high 80's every day. Won't have our heating changed over to air conditioning until next week but so far it has been pretty pleasant in the house. We leave the front door & windows at the back open and that keeps the air moving. That and a few strategically placed ceiling fans or floor fans keep it comfortable.

I'm old enough to remember when we got through summers in New Mexico without air conditioning and I don't remember that being miserable.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 2, 2020)

Oh and I figured out how to recode my signature so the link works again.


----------



## Oddball (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Foxfyre (May 2, 2020)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
Seagal and Mr. Seagal.
Kat for wellness
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Jackson for wellness.
Mindful and healing for her shoulder.
Good results for Nosmo's step nephew dealing with difficult surgeries.
Beautress for wellness.
Gracie and Mr. G. for continued progress for solutions.
Extra prayers/positive vibes for gallantwarrior dealing with his own health issues as well as a terribly difficult situation with Rod and stresses of caring for the animals.
Peach's Mr. P for continued progress, healing, and recovery and Peach for the stresses of being primary caretaker.
Ringel and Ms Ringel - comfort, wellness, solutions for both.

And we leave the light on so that those who have been away can find their way back and we hope they do.

*And I was searching for comfort photos for the vigil list tonight and this was the first one that came up. The good ship Comfort in New York harbor. And it seemed appropriate:*


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 3, 2020)

It’s 4:10 am.  Couldn’t sleep.  So what am I doing?  Watching Scarface on tv and eating a bowl of ice cream.


----------



## Corazon (May 3, 2020)

Big Black Dog said:


> It’s 4:10 am.  Couldn’t sleep.  So what am I doing?  Watching Scarface on tv and eating a bowl of ice cream.


What kind of ice cream?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 3, 2020)

Big Black Dog said:


> It’s 4:10 am.  Couldn’t sleep.  So what am I doing?  Watching Scarface on tv and eating a bowl of ice cream.



And and after enduring how many weeks of quarantine now, that seems perfectly normal.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 3, 2020)

Corazon said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > It’s 4:10 am.  Couldn’t sleep.  So what am I doing?  Watching Scarface on tv and eating a bowl of ice cream.
> ...



I wondered too Corazon.


----------



## Corazon (May 3, 2020)

Good night guys! I feel tired even if I've been doing almost anything since the beginning of this epidemic


----------



## Sbiker (May 3, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Not boring here this week.  Spring has sprung and brought warmer weather and ankle deep mud as the snow melts away.
> Work has also been interesting.  Two days ago, the biggest airplane in the world (and the only one existing), laden with Chinese-made PPE destined for Canada, stopped her for crew rest and fuel.  It was pretty exciting and lots of us  got some decent photos and video.
> This morning, a Chinese freighter diverted because of a bomb threat. The airport has been closed down and apparently we are all trapped until the situation is resolved.  Oh, well, I'm still on the clock.
> So, Anchorage has made national news twice in one week!



Which plane do you mean, An-225?


----------



## Dajjal (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Sbiker (May 4, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 331741



Yeah, coffee is the key to next week


----------



## Corazon (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Foxfyre (May 4, 2020)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Not boring here this week.  Spring has sprung and brought warmer weather and ankle deep mud as the snow melts away.
> ...



I'm sure that's the one he is referring to.  I've seen one and they are huge:




But I think this one is now considered the largest airplane:




__





						biggest airplane in the world - Bing video
					






					www.bing.com


----------



## Dajjal (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Shawnee_b (May 4, 2020)

Corazon said:


> View attachment 331802



Good nite Corazon, I see you always say goodnite. Hard to imagine the time difference here to there!  {{{Corazon}}}


----------



## beautress (May 4, 2020)

Nothing much new today except working on some of the plants and preparation to put things where they belong again.   Hope everyone has a great week! Turning in to take my last nebulizer treatment of the day... Goodnight to all who visit this wonderful thread that Foxfyre started years ago. And don't let the bedbugs bite! ...


----------



## Foxfyre (May 4, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 331741



LOL. That's pretty much me before the first cup of coffee, especially if I have to make it. Hombre is usually up first and makes it.

I've been spending part of quarantine watching all of the Harry Potter movies for the first time. Definitely gives you a different perspective on witches & wizards.


----------



## Dajjal (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (May 5, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 331802
> ...


Hi Shawnee_b 
Thanks!


----------



## Corazon (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Shawnee_b (May 5, 2020)

beautress said:


> Nothing much new today except working on some of the plants and preparation to put things where they belong again.   Hope everyone has a great week! Turning in to take my last nebulizer treatment of the day... Goodnight to all who visit this wonderful thread that Foxfyre started years ago. And don't let the bedbugs bite! ...



I bite the bedbugs. Nite Beautress.


----------



## Shawnee_b (May 5, 2020)

Corazon said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> > Corazon said:
> ...


----------



## Shawnee_b (May 5, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> .
> 
> I've been spending part of quarantine watching all of the Harry Potter movies for the first time. Definitely gives you a different perspective on witches & wizards.



They were good. I liked Hagrid, hermit, gnarly type like me. Read all the books too. Gave them to a friend sends me books.


----------



## blackhawk (May 5, 2020)




----------



## beautress (May 5, 2020)

Ain't they sweet?
Two Inches Long.
\



​


----------



## Foxfyre (May 5, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



I liked the books too. Read most of them. Not all. But the movies really caught the spirit of it all I think, most especially the first two.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 5, 2020)

You know we have all at some time probably speculated on what a real person would look like with a Barbie doll dimensions? Probably impossible, right?

Well this is Sophi Turner, an Australian top model. . . .


----------



## blackhawk (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Dajjal (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (May 6, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> You know we have all at some time probably speculated on what a real person would look like with a Barbie doll dimensions? Probably impossible, right?
> 
> Well this is Sophi Turner, an Australian top model. . . .
> 
> View attachment 332421


.
She's older now, and she's smiling..




.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (May 6, 2020)

beautress said:


> Ain't they sweet?
> Two Inches Long.
> \View attachment 332418
> 
> ​



It's a cool looking creature...


----------



## Shawnee_b (May 6, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> I liked the books too. Read most of them. Not all. But the movies really caught the spirit of it all I think, most especially the first two.



Movies don't cover it all. Books always better, movie later. There may have been another movie/book I  hadn't seen. Hang on my broom is calling me.


----------



## Shawnee_b (May 6, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 332583



What can be better than critters. So pure love.


----------



## Shawnee_b (May 6, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> You know we have all at some time probably speculated on what a real person would look like with a Barbie doll dimensions? Probably impossible, right?
> 
> Well this is Sophi Turner, an Australian top model. . . .
> 
> View attachment 332421


 Om my that is nice. If my unit still worked, yeah right.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 6, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > You know we have all at some time probably speculated on what a real person would look like with a Barbie doll dimensions? Probably impossible, right?
> ...



Honestly in that photo she doesn't look real but more like a mannequin. But it apparently really is her.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 6, 2020)

*HAPPY ANNIVERSARY*
*to the*
*USMB COFFEE SHOP*




I don't know how I missed it, but the 10th Anniversary of the USMB Coffee shop was May 4, 2020.

The original USMB Coffee Shop opened on 5-4-2010 and acquired 80,455 posts and 3,285,729 views before it closed on 7-30-13.
USMB Coffee Shop II opened on 7-30-13 and acquired 25,935 posts and 486,351 views before it closed on 4-14-14.
USMB Coffee Shop III opened on 4-15-14 and is closing on 5-15-14 with 2,803 posts and 32,229 views.
Versions 1, 2, and 3 acquired about another 100,000 views after they were closed and before they were deleted and sent into oblivion.
The USMB Coffee Shop IV opened on 5-15-14 and has acquired 65,879 posts and 3+ million views.

That is a total of  175,072 posts and something over 6,450,250 views since the Coffee Shop opened on May 4, 2010.

And roughly 492 USMB members have signed our roster, i.e. made at least one post, over that 10 years. I say roughly because no doubt some were missed & some are on there twice due to screen name changes. Some have been here the entire time, some have moved on, some return now and then, and new friends are always arriving.  Six continents are represented. I don't know how many countries.

Through all that time we have seen each other through many joys, triumphs, sorrows, disappointments, fears, disasters, births, marriages, divorces, deaths, illness and wellness, and pretty much every aspect of the human experience. We've lifted each other up, provided information, ideas, encouragement and at times hope, comfort, understanding.  And we've just plain had a lot of fun and laughed and enjoyed each other.

Here's to another 10 years.

Long live the Coffee Shop!!


----------



## Shawnee_b (May 6, 2020)

Wow! Happy 10th.!


----------



## Shawnee_b (May 6, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Honestly in that photo she doesn't look real but more like a mannequin. But it apparently really is her.



Hawt.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (May 6, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> *HAPPY ANNIVERSARY*
> *to the*
> *USMB COFFEE SHOP*
> 
> ...



Congratulations on the greatest thread ever Lady Foxfyre, you are the heart and soul .. a truly amazing lady and truly an honor to know... 

btw... there's so such more ...


----------



## Corazon (May 7, 2020)

beautress said:


> Ain't they sweet?
> Two Inches Long.
> \View attachment 332418
> 
> ​


----------



## Corazon (May 7, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> *HAPPY ANNIVERSARY*
> *to the*
> *USMB COFFEE SHOP*
> 
> ...


----------



## Corazon (May 7, 2020)




----------



## Dajjal (May 7, 2020)




----------



## Dajjal (May 7, 2020)




----------



## Montrovant (May 7, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 333192



That looks very much like the cat of my employer when I was a nanny.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (May 7, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 333193



We have a golden, best dog ever, pictures like this make me want to get Sawyer a dog wife and share the beauty of this lovin breed at a reasonable cost.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 7, 2020)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 333193
> ...



Our son had one that we got to keep for extended periods off and on from the time she was a puppy until she finally died at a really old age for the breed. They are special dogs.

When she and her live in companion, a Pomeranian, were staying with us and our dog, a half keeshound/half lhasa accident at the breeders, Hombre got a child's swimming pool for their amusement in the back yard. Our dog and the pom were not interested other than maybe getting a drink out of it. That golden though jumped right in and joyfully walked all over it with her nose to the bottom. Interesting dogs.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (May 7, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I've never had a more loving dog, our other dog is a combo of Chihuahua and Papillon, a prancing queen that rules the roost, she's a bit on the cranky side. We saved her from an abusive breeder, it took quite a while to gain her trust and she's turned out to be a great dog with a spunky nature. 

Sawyer is definitely a water-dog, which is good because without water baths and showers, he starts to smell like a musty carpet.. 

.. and again .. thanks for this amazing thread, it feels like home to me right here on the USMB .. (hug) ..


----------



## Corazon (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Oddball (May 9, 2020)

Saturday morning!

Made good my escape to the tree ranch, though only for a couple days....This calls for a double feature.

Let the cartoons begin!


----------



## Corazon (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Dajjal (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (May 10, 2020)

Goodnight guys! See you next time!


----------



## Gracie (May 10, 2020)

abby2
					






					app.photobucket.com
				




This is Abby. Wild, hissed at me, lived under a bush across the alley. This is Abby now. Head bumps, lives on my chest, likes to lick me. Took about 6 months to get her like this versus what she used to be like.


----------



## Sbiker (May 10, 2020)

Hi, all!! 

10th is ending, with the ending of "long holidays" from 1th to 10th except 3 days, Putin calls also 'holidays" but almost all employers ignored it... But employees didn't 

So, it was a good period to rest and to restore ours resource conditions... And to watch some movies..
I've suddenly learned, "Back to Future" is really better in Russian translation, in original version seems too emotionless, instead of Once Upon a Time in Hollywood - Tarantino is best... Now I'm thinking, what to watch else, Konan The Barbarian (with Schwarzenegger) or another great Russian movies... All,did you see any RU movies and what do you think about it? 
Kiss to all, watching also the great sundown, sitting at self-quarantine till 30th of May and didn't saw air parade at current 9th of May...


----------



## Sbiker (May 10, 2020)

Gracie said:


> abby2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My cat's name is Mars, just because it have the same color scheme


----------



## Dajjal (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Dajjal (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Gracie (May 11, 2020)

Well....I get to see a new pain management doctor. He asked for xrays of both hips, both wrists, lower back. Blood tests show my RA factors are sky high, but they needed to SEE. So...I got the xrays done. Seems I have an old wrist fracture that healed lopsided, my right hip (which doesn't bother me. Its the LEFT one) has some kind of abnormality, my left thumb and wrist was damaged in some way and healed incorrectly too so its "abnormal" too, and my lower back is nothing but a mess of RA with no cushions to speak of. Oh, same with my right wrist.  But now its the tiny little bones in the lower part of my palm crunching around each other which hurts like a mo fo. Pain. Thats all it is. Just flat out pain. I usually ignore it..until I have to walk to the end of the store to get the damn heavy gallon of milk/open a damn welded on plastic lid to a water bottle or even to open the damn milk once I get it home/open a can of cat food or tuna or whatever is in the can and in general..every day shit I used to take for granted.

So what will this new pain management doc want me to do? Take meds that can cause cancer, lymphoma, difficulty swallowing, swelling of face and throat, blindness, heart problems and a multitude of ailments worse than the RA which I REFUSE to take. I just want my 1 & 1/2 norco at night. During the day, I deal with it. At night...I want to sleep on my side without my hips/back keeping me awake and adjust my pillow without my hands having a hissy fit where I gasp at the shooting stabs and throbs that last for hours. Will this new doc continue to give me my 1 & 1/2 pill daily, or will I "become addicted" as they are so wont to say? Time will tell. I see him/her next week. I think.

Which brings me to something my depressed state of mind has drummed up, which is not unusual with the way things are nowadays and all the hate/sadness/bickering going on the world over:

When I was a kid, I saw a movie about an artist. Or was it a piano player? I don't remember, but I DO remember telling daddy I would never paint (play piano?) because the devil would hurt me in some way where I couldn't do it any more. Dad said nonsense. But it stuck in my head. And guess what? I was right. I can no longer paint. Never did play the piano though. But painting? Impossible. Hell, I can't even pull my hair back into a ponytail any more. What if I were a professional painter when younger and that was my livelihood? Good thing I am only a "mood" painter. I do it when in the mood...which no longer exists now.

Also...my fear when I was in my teens was to become homeless. I remember seeing old ladies with fake flowers poked in their ratty hair, pushing a shopping cart with all their belongings. It scared me. So I worked my ass off and THOUGHT I married well, with a partner that would work and save with me. Wrong again. I chose the wrong profession (property manager) where you get free rent and utilities but no salary although free to work outside the complex although that is next to impossible if you have a large property to manage. Still...we made due, us both. And trust? Oh yes..we trusted people we shouldnt have trusted at all. Nothing in writing. BIG mistake. So did I make many of those mistakes? Oh yes, I sure did. Husband was too tight to help purchase a home with me. Renting was cheaper he said. I trusted his judgement. But then shit happens. I won't go into detail because I have talked about it here before. Needles to say...my fear of homelessness came true too. No cart pushing, but I did get lucky and have a car. Then again...losing everything we owned, which wasn't much, in the Paradise fire. Which brings me to where I am now. Depressed, sad, angry, feeling really REALLY stupid and naive, and wishing I was 20 years old again and could start over with better choices and less trust.

So..I was wondering...has anything you ever feared actually come true? Or were you lucky and avoided disaster?

Sorry for the long post. I ache. Each tap of the keyboard shoots pain, but...I get my 1 & 1/2 norco in about 15 minutes so..........


----------



## Foxfyre (May 11, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Well....I get to see a new pain management doctor. He asked for xrays of both hips, both wrists, lower back. Blood tests show my RA factors are sky high, but they needed to SEE. So...I got the xrays done. Seems I have an old wrist fracture that healed lopsided, my right hip (which doesn't bother me. Its the LEFT one) has some kind of abnormality, my left thumb and wrist was damaged in some way and healed incorrectly too so its "abnormal" too, and my lower back is nothing but a mess of RA with no cushions to speak of. Oh, same with my right wrist.  But now its the tiny little bones in the lower part of my palm crunching around each other which hurts like a mo fo. Pain. Thats all it is. Just flat out pain. I usually ignore it..until I have to walk to the end of the store to get the damn heavy gallon of milk/open a damn welded on plastic lid to a water bottle or even to open the damn milk once I get it home/open a can of cat food or tuna or whatever is in the can and in general..every day shit I used to take for granted.
> 
> So what will this new pain management doc want me to do? Take meds that can cause cancer, lymphoma, difficulty swallowing, swelling of face and throat, blindness, heart problems and a multitude of ailments worse than the RA which I REFUSE to take. I just want my 1 & 1/2 norco at night. During the day, I deal with it. At night...I want to sleep on my side without my hips/back keeping me awake and adjust my pillow without my hands having a hissy fit where I gasp at the shooting stabs and throbs that last for hours. Will this new doc continue to give me my 1 & 1/2 pill daily, or will I "become addicted" as they are so wont to say? Time will tell. I see him/her next week. I think.
> 
> ...



Was just getting ready to shut everything down & head for bed when I saw your post Gracie. I do wonder about you often, how you're doing, what's happening. Anything happen re moving back to the coast?

I have been having a lot more inflammation & pain the last several months since I had to quit taking ibuprofen & naproxen. Tylenol helps a little but it is not an anti-inflammatory & you can't take a lot of it because of probable liver damage. So I've been taking hemp oil (no thc) and that does seem to help. And this week a doctor friend gave Hombre & me a bottle of CBD that we take one capsule size pill a day. And it really does seem to help.

Neither has enough thc to qualify as a controlled substance, but we'll probably test positive for mj if we're ever tested but at this point I don't care. Whatever works.

Well I'm off to bed.

Good night Gracie.

And good night everybody.  I really do love you guys.


----------



## Corazon (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Big Black Dog (May 11, 2020)

Everybody has heard the Kenny Rogers song “You picked a fine time to leave me Lucille”.  I’ve sort of rewritten it a little...  sing it to the same tune.

If you pull on a pig’s tail he’ll squeal,
He’ll look at you funny and ask what’s the deal,
He sleeps on shaved pine,
Never eat pork rhines,
If you pull on a pig’s tail he’ll squeal.


----------



## SaxxyBlues (May 11, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Well....I get to see a new pain management doctor. He asked for xrays of both hips, both wrists, lower back. Blood tests show my RA factors are sky high, but they needed to SEE. So...I got the xrays done. Seems I have an old wrist fracture that healed lopsided, my right hip (which doesn't bother me. Its the LEFT one) has some kind of abnormality, my left thumb and wrist was damaged in some way and healed incorrectly too so its "abnormal" too, and my lower back is nothing but a mess of RA with no cushions to speak of. Oh, same with my right wrist.  But now its the tiny little bones in the lower part of my palm crunching around each other which hurts like a mo fo. Pain. Thats all it is. Just flat out pain. I usually ignore it..until I have to walk to the end of the store to get the damn heavy gallon of milk/open a damn welded on plastic lid to a water bottle or even to open the damn milk once I get it home/open a can of cat food or tuna or whatever is in the can and in general..every day shit I used to take for granted.
> 
> So what will this new pain management doc want me to do? Take meds that can cause cancer, lymphoma, difficulty swallowing, swelling of face and throat, blindness, heart problems and a multitude of ailments worse than the RA which I REFUSE to take. I just want my 1 & 1/2 norco at night. During the day, I deal with it. At night...I want to sleep on my side without my hips/back keeping me awake and adjust my pillow without my hands having a hissy fit where I gasp at the shooting stabs and throbs that last for hours. Will this new doc continue to give me my 1 & 1/2 pill daily, or will I "become addicted" as they are so wont to say? Time will tell. I see him/her next week. I think.
> 
> ...


Might try alka-seltzer cold plus during the day


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 12, 2020)

Guess it's been a while.
The snow is gone but the mud is still here.  I've been struggling to clean up the mess, outside and inside.  Two of my brothers are arriving for a visit at the end of the month (unless the sky starts falling again) and I am trying to make my house habitable for humans again.  I managed to send the partner to his place in town this weekend.  I cannot clean when he's around because he makes messes bigger and faster than I can shovel them out.
Two brother coming up!  Yahoo!  The barn will get a roof.  One of them was fighting fires in CA and is looking forward to cutting down trees that aren't burning.  At least my firewood situation is looking much better than last year.  I still have most of the two cords of birch I had to buy and another friend dropped a cord of spruce in 10' lengths to be cut and stacked.  With all that and what my brothers will help with, I should be pretty much set for the winter by the end of June.  
News reports say that the last two weeks, Anchorage airport has been the busiest in the world.  Wow!  I knew we had an increased flight schedule but had no idea we increased that much.  We even had the AN225 (biggest airplane in the world) come through loaded with PPE for Toronto.  Of course, all the "tourists" had to get photos and a couple of us got some good videos, too.  On its return trip it had to divert to Fairbanks because of a bomb threat that resulted in an airplane diverting to Anchorage and closed the airport for about five hours.
I've been offered a pair of Shetland sheep.  One of my co-workers is an avid knitter and has agreed to go partners with me so she can learn about processing the wool from the source.  This should be interesting.  I have all the tools for shearing leftover from the days when I had llamas and alpacas.  She'll have to provide her own carding and spinning tools.  She did a lot of research before committing to the project and I'm confident she'll enjoy creating her own wool for her projects.
It's almost 5 am and light enough to see well outside.  I think I'll grab a quick nap before tackling the day's project.  Everything is such a mess that every project is a major endeavor.
Love y'all and I hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 12, 2020)

Big Black Dog said:


> Everybody has heard the Kenny Rogers song “You picked a fine time to leave me Lucille”.  I’ve sort of rewritten it a little...  sing it to the same tune.
> 
> If you pull on a pig’s tail he’ll squeal,
> He’ll look at you funny and ask what’s the deal,
> ...



Don't quit your day job BBD...


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 12, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> We even had the AN225 (biggest airplane in the world) come through loaded with PPE for Toronto. Of course, all the "tourists" had to get photos and a couple of us got some good videos, too.



That would have been a nice experience... Did you guys handle the flight? Back in the mid 80's BA & AF flew their Concorde's in to HNL about a half a dozen times collectively... Couple of them were RON's and we done everything but have dinner on them...


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 12, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > We even had the AN225 (biggest airplane in the world) come through loaded with PPE for Toronto. Of course, all the "tourists" had to get photos and a couple of us got some good videos, too.
> ...


We didn't handle the AN225 this time but I have been on the aircraft.  The cargo handling system is...unique.  Way back then, the pilots would try to trade vodka for engine oil.  I was a rarity because I could speak and understand Russian.  Not only is the AN225 the largest airplane in the world, it is also the only one left.
When I was stationed on Monmouth, I used to watch the Concordes fly into and out of JFK.  Amazing aircraft.


----------



## Corazon (May 12, 2020)

Goodnight guys! See you next time!


----------



## Sbiker (May 12, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Cool! I saw only AN-124 on a local air manufacture's landing strip - it was really huge... But Mria is a seriously larger!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 12, 2020)

Big Black Dog said:


> Everybody has heard the Kenny Rogers song “You picked a fine time to leave me Lucille”.  I’ve sort of rewritten it a little...  sing it to the same tune.
> 
> If you pull on a pig’s tail he’ll squeal,
> He’ll look at you funny and ask what’s the deal,
> ...



Could I suggest maybe a jigsaw puzzle?  Or taking up whittling?  Or knitting?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Foxfyre (May 12, 2020)

Welcome to the Coffee Shop SaxxyBlues . We're happy you found us and hope you're enjoying USMB. Read over the opening post to see what we're all about in here, and then keep right on joining in. This is the place to come where everybody knows you name. Or for refuge when it gets too uh 'tense' out there in the other forums.

First timers to the Coffee Shop receive a complimentary beverage.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 12, 2020)

__





						This fellar has been drinking his bathwater...
					

I will try my damnedest to to update this riveting news as I know some of you will lose sleep...  https://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/2020/05/12/man-standing-power-pole-prompts-road-closure-makawao/



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Foxfyre (May 12, 2020)

I apologize for this one in advance, but it's been a really slow day today. . .


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 12, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Update...









						Man arrested for disorderly conduct after climbing utility pole in Makawao area
					

Maui officials are alerting he public of a power outage in Pukalani and Makawao area due to police investigation.




					www.kitv.com


----------



## Gracie (May 13, 2020)

Well, I had a huge spurt of energy today! sold the queen bed that MrG made me take and he took my double cuz its not as soft as his. Lucky me. Its so soft, I can't get out of it. TOO soft. So...I sold it to some guy that said he planned to add side rails, lol.
Then I decided, what the hell...may as well go thru the whole apartment and get rid of junk we have been collecting since the fire and it MUST GO before we get the Will It Ever Come call. And if it does..we will be ready. Everything in this apartment we want. Everything else is stuffed in my van, ready to go to Goodwill IF they are accepting donations. I'm actually surprised the bed sold, what with people being afraid of it maybe be full of virus. I told him we are not sick, have not been sick, except RA, bad backs and overall grumpiness from old age. He laughed and said he suffered the same ailments and no worries...he wanted the bed and I was happy to sell it to him. Of course I will not keep the money....Anne boght that bed, said she didn't didn't it either even though she spend over 700 bucks for it when we moved in this apartment, so I tried to get as much as I could for her. 200 bucks is what it sold for. Old man knew he was getting bargain with a queen size ultra soft 3+ inch pillow top, no stains, no tears, intact box springs and the frame to boot. But...if I couldnt get rid of it, Anne said she would have it hauled to Salvation Army. At least now she doesn't have to do that and got some money to boot!

I am quite pleased with myself that I got every room, every drawer, every closet, every Under The Sink, every junk drawer, every chest of drawers, every hanger of apparel, every shoe, every pots/pans, etc.....cleaned out and stuffed in the van. I got fatter with this damn shut down, but I think I worked some of it off today!!!


----------



## Corazon (May 13, 2020)




----------



## beautress (May 13, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Well....I get to see a new pain management doctor. He asked for xrays of both hips, both wrists, lower back. Blood tests show my RA factors are sky high, but they needed to SEE. So...I got the xrays done. Seems I have an old wrist fracture that healed lopsided, my right hip (which doesn't bother me. Its the LEFT one) has some kind of abnormality, my left thumb and wrist was damaged in some way and healed incorrectly too so its "abnormal" too, and my lower back is nothing but a mess of RA with no cushions to speak of. Oh, same with my right wrist.  But now its the tiny little bones in the lower part of my palm crunching around each other which hurts like a mo fo. Pain. Thats all it is. Just flat out pain. I usually ignore it..until I have to walk to the end of the store to get the damn heavy gallon of milk/open a damn welded on plastic lid to a water bottle or even to open the damn milk once I get it home/open a can of cat food or tuna or whatever is in the can and in general..every day shit I used to take for granted.
> ...


Prayers up for your pain, Gracie. My heart goes out to you. 




​


----------



## Foxfyre (May 13, 2020)

And I can testify that this statement is correct sometimes:


----------



## Bobob (May 14, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> I made it, where's my coffee?


In God we trust. All others pay cash, so that cup of coffee will cost ya 5 bucks hard. In advance, of course


----------



## Bobob (May 14, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> I made it, where's my coffee?


In God we trust. All others pay cash, so that cup of coffee will cost ya 5 bucks hard. In advance, of course


----------



## Corazon (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Ridgerunner (May 14, 2020)

Corazon I seen where there may be some bad weather headed towards the P. I. ... If so please hang on to your hat and keep your head down...









						Tens of thousands under lockdown evacuate as Typhoon Vongfong strikes Philippines
					

Typhoon Vongfong has made landfall in the Philippines, forcing the evacuation of tens of thousands of people in a country under lockdown amid the coronavirus pandemic.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Dajjal (May 14, 2020)

Bobob said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I made it, where's my coffee?
> ...


Wow, that post was a long time ago. From 2014. I thought for a moment someone was posting using my name.


----------



## Dajjal (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Foxfyre (May 14, 2020)

Bobob said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I made it, where's my coffee?
> ...



Welcome to the Coffee Shop Bobob. We hope you're enjoying USMB.  Please read over the opening post to see what we're all about in here and then just keep right on joining in.  First timers receive a complimentary beverage:


----------



## Lumpy 1 (May 15, 2020)

So anyway, it's just after Happy New Year 2020 and I'm feeling worse than lousy, every muscle seems to ache, I have rare for me headaches, my lungs feel like I'm two clicks away from any breath at all, all I want to do is sleep, eat and drink a little, make an appearance and go back to bed. This lasted for 3 days and then took about a week to get back to my happy Lumpy self..

I think I know what happened now but what's your (whomever) diagnosis ... and yes, I was very close to "I think I need to go to a hospital"


----------



## Corazon (May 15, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


> Corazon I seen where there may be some bad weather headed towards the P. I. ... If so please hang on to your hat and keep your head down...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Ridgerunner for your advice! 
I'm not going out I'm stuck in my house! 
Unfortunately we have several typhoons every year....


----------



## Corazon (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Ringel05 (May 15, 2020)

Hi all.  The wife wanted to get a second opinion on possible surgery so yesterday we drove out to Roswell to see the surgeon who first removed the lump in her butt and found out it was cancer.  He looked at all the info including the CT Scan video and explained that even if he was able to remove just the lump in her leg the wound had a good chance of never healing and agreed with what her cancer team had told us.  Needless to say she was pretty let down.
She also has an appointment scheduled Monday (again in Roswell) with the surgical urologist she was seeing before but has decided to do a phone consult instead.  The three hour trip down and three hour trip back was too much for her.
So now we're working on getting ready for the final time and trying to do as much together as her condition will allow. 
Her cancer doc was also supposed to refer her to hospice care, still waiting to hear from them.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 15, 2020)

Ringel05 my phriend don't let the fear you or your beautiful bride are more than likely experiencing take over... Enjoy the time you have together as we all are on borrowed time... God Bless my cyber phriend


----------



## Foxfyre (May 16, 2020)

Corazon said:


> View attachment 335973



Holy cow Corazon. Who would have thought a pretty young lady would even know who Columbo is? I'm pretty sure those movies were made before you were born.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 16, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Hi all.  The wife wanted to get a second opinion on possible surgery so yesterday we drove out to Roswell to see the surgeon who first removed the lump in her butt and found out it was cancer.  He looked at all the info including the CT Scan video and explained that even if he was able to remove just the lump in her leg the wound had a good chance of never healing and agreed with what her cancer team had told us.  Needless to say she was pretty let down.
> She also has an appointment scheduled Monday (again in Roswell) with the surgical urologist she was seeing before but has decided to do a phone consult instead.  The three hour trip down and three hour trip back was too much for her.
> So now we're working on getting ready for the final time and trying to do as much together as her condition will allow.
> Her cancer doc was also supposed to refer her to hospice care, still waiting to hear from them.



There are no words. But we're here if we can help.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 16, 2020)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
Kat for wellness
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Mindful and healing for her shoulder.
Good results for Nosmo's step nephew dealing with difficult surgeries.
Beautress for wellness.
Gracie and Mr. G. for continued progress for solutions.
Extra prayers/positive vibes for gallantwarrior dealing with his own health issues as well as a terribly difficult situation with Rod and stresses of caring for the animals.
Peach's Mr. P for continued progress, healing, and recovery and Peach for the stresses of being primary caretaker.
Ringel and Ms Ringel - comfort, wellness, peace, love for both.

And we leave the light on so that those who have been away can find their way back and we hope they do. 

*May 16 is the International Day of Light*


----------



## Oddball (May 16, 2020)

Saturday morning!

Could real spring with real weather finally be here?

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Oddball (May 16, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Hi all.  The wife wanted to get a second opinion on possible surgery so yesterday we drove out to Roswell to see the surgeon who first removed the lump in her butt and found out it was cancer.  He looked at all the info including the CT Scan video and explained that even if he was able to remove just the lump in her leg the wound had a good chance of never healing and agreed with what her cancer team had told us.  Needless to say she was pretty let down.
> She also has an appointment scheduled Monday (again in Roswell) with the surgical urologist she was seeing before but has decided to do a phone consult instead.  The three hour trip down and three hour trip back was too much for her.
> So now we're working on getting ready for the final time and trying to do as much together as her condition will allow.
> Her cancer doc was also supposed to refer her to hospice care, still waiting to hear from them.


Though it seems rather late in the game here, there is a possibility that this therapy could work, or at least bring some comfort.

I took a training from Brent about this time last year...He is quite the empath....I've worked variations of his technique on subjects to help with their pain issues, and the stuff really works....You never know.





__





						Healing Dimensions ACC
					

Committed to Reducing the Presence and Impact of Trauma in our World. Introducing a  New Approach: Holographic Memory Resolution.



					www.healingdimensions.com


----------



## Corazon (May 16, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 335973
> ...


I love everything vintage Foxfyre 
Columbo is one of my favourite tv series ever! I've watched all episodes


----------



## Foxfyre (May 16, 2020)

Corazon said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Corazon said:
> ...


Awesome. I love vintage too, especially the really well done ones, and Columbo was well done.

Just noticed your exchange with Ridgerunner yesterday, and then looked at the massive Typhoon with Manila in the bullseye--supposed to hit tomorrow. Please stay safe. We've become very fond of you.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 16, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I did a double take too Dajjal. Hope he wasn't just a drive by one timer.  We get quite a few of those.


----------



## Corazon (May 16, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Last week I've watched the episode "Double Exposure"


----------



## Corazon (May 16, 2020)

Goodnight guys!


----------



## blackhawk (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Bobob (May 16, 2020)

blackhawk said:


> View attachment 336950


The good news id that they can do the dirty while wearing a condom. The bad news that they can't do the dirty while
wearing a mask.


----------



## beautress (May 16, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Hi all.  The wife wanted to get a second opinion on possible surgery so yesterday we drove out to Roswell to see the surgeon who first removed the lump in her butt and found out it was cancer.  He looked at all the info including the CT Scan video and explained that even if he was able to remove just the lump in her leg the wound had a good chance of never healing and agreed with what her cancer team had told us.  Needless to say she was pretty let down.
> She also has an appointment scheduled Monday (again in Roswell) with the surgical urologist she was seeing before but has decided to do a phone consult instead.  The three hour trip down and three hour trip back was too much for her.
> So now we're working on getting ready for the final time and trying to do as much together as her condition will allow.
> Her cancer doc was also supposed to refer her to hospice care, still waiting to hear from them.


Hope she has just the right amount of meds to stay comfortable but gets to see some beautiful sunsets, listen to music she likes, but best of all, she has you, Mr. Ringel. Give her all my love.   I remember when my husband passed quietly, I was thinking about how much love I had for him. I wrote an essay of all the good things he had done with his life and handed it to our minister at church. He read it word for word as his eulogy sermon. When we retired and came home to Texas to be near loved ones, it never occurred to me I'd be bidding him farewell in 6 short years, and he had such problems our church attendance was sparse, but our new friends loved hearing about his life and all the good things he did in years past for the church and community we lived in Casper, Wyoming. I was pretty proud of him and felt lucky to be his for all those 44 years of our life together in Wyoming. It's been 4 years since then, and I've been busy with quiltmaking for 3 years, but this year, have a garden.

It rained today, and the garden really loves the rain. The pepper plants are about 12" tall, and the tomatoes are just about 10". The corn looks like this (I'm using a picture I found on bing search, but this is exactly how the corn looks now:





And the green beans look about this high:





I've got a lot of flower seeds still in boxes, because it was too wet to plant them earlier:
Except I put them in little seedling starter sets of 24 per container, that break down into 6 each of
sunflowers, violas, forget-me-nots, and stuff. The sunflowers I haven't checked because it rained really hard out there, so maybe in the morning they'll have sprouted, too, except they will likely be a lot bigger than the small stuff. I forgot to mark the boxes, so I'm not sure what's what at this point.   




​


----------



## beautress (May 16, 2020)

The pepper plants are about 10 - 12" tall as of last evening The hot peppers are dark green leaves, and the banana plants are a light, bright lime green right now, can't wait till they're ready because I love banana peppers in omelet form.




The tomato plants are small, but at first they didn't get much rain, so after this morning's gully washer and yesterday's light precipitation, there's going to be some growth.


----------



## beautress (May 16, 2020)

I had to show a potato when it first sprouts from planting cuts of potatoes with eyes on them, because I have to go do a little weeding when I'm done here:





The ones we planted were light-skinned russet-type potatoes that a friend handed us. She wanted to give our garden a gift, and she's gonna get some potatoes come the last day of summer.


----------



## beautress (May 16, 2020)

Some of these seeds I've planted and some are yet to be planted. 
cam't wait!













 









I better get out there and start weeding! Hope everyone has a blessed weekend.


----------



## blackhawk (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Shawnee_b (May 16, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



He has the cutest animal pics ever.


----------



## Shawnee_b (May 16, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Hi all.  The wife wanted to get a second opinion on possible surgery so yesterday we drove out to Roswell to see the surgeon who first removed the lump in her butt and found out it was cancer.  He looked at all the info including the CT Scan video and explained that even if he was able to remove just the lump in her leg the wound had a good chance of never healing and agreed with what her cancer team had told us.  Needless to say she was pretty let down.
> She also has an appointment scheduled Monday (again in Roswell) with the surgical urologist she was seeing before but has decided to do a phone consult instead.  The three hour trip down and three hour trip back was too much for her.
> So now we're working on getting ready for the final time and trying to do as much together as her condition will allow.
> Her cancer doc was also supposed to refer her to hospice care, still waiting to hear from them.



Talk to Burzanaktyk (sp)  in TX


----------



## Ringel05 (May 16, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all.  The wife wanted to get a second opinion on possible surgery so yesterday we drove out to Roswell to see the surgeon who first removed the lump in her butt and found out it was cancer.  He looked at all the info including the CT Scan video and explained that even if he was able to remove just the lump in her leg the wound had a good chance of never healing and agreed with what her cancer team had told us.  Needless to say she was pretty let down.
> ...


Sorry, nothing come up.


----------



## Shawnee_b (May 17, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Talk to Burzanaktyk (sp)  in TX


Sorry, nothing come up.
[/QUOTE]

That's odd. Look in your update thread, phone number and all.


----------



## Dajjal (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Hossfly (May 18, 2020)

This had to be beautress


----------



## beautress (May 18, 2020)

I was headed upstairs to my bedroom, when I thought of my friends in the coffee shop.  You will all be in my prayers this evening, and I was thinking about what my favorite poem might be that might inspire those with deep concerns to be cheered when things get hard to carry on. It'd have to be Miss Emily Dickinson's words that have given me so much during disappointing times ~ So fondest thoughts to everybody who drops in here:


​So many of you have lifted me up even on days I was chronically fatigued after 2 years of lung problems first of pneumonia that went on and on and ever one, then bronchial issues caused by allergies which hopefully are receding into the warm summer. Hope something in Miss Dickinson's words will sustain someone here who is experiencing loss or a disability that is just plum annoying ...  A big hug to Ringel's wife and himself, and one for Foxfyre who faithfully remembers us in her dear prayers that strengthen us, to Ollie who gave many years to locating the remains of soldiers that were lost to their families, who now have placed them to rest in a prayer garden for the brave, and all the comfort that he brought to the loved ones of definite heros, and those who bring us cartoons and laughter, pictures that capture a part of our hearts, and to those up in years who got tired of politics, but drop in to say a hello to people who are fond of them... and just good night, everyone. Each of you brings joy to my heart with the special things you say and do, whether old or new friends. Much happiness to each of you. 'Nighters! And don't let the bedbugs bite.


----------



## Dajjal (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Dajjal (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Hossfly (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Foxfyre (May 19, 2020)

Okay now I'm officially worried about Corazon.  At the time of our last contact with her, Manila was in the bullseye of a massive cyclone. So I hope she's fine and maybe no worse off than being without power?


----------



## Hossfly (May 19, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay now I'm officially worried about Corazon.  At the time of our last contact with her, Manila was in the bullseye of a massive cyclone. So I hope she's fine and maybe no worse off than being without power?



Lotsa damage. Luckily minimum deaths and injuries.









						Typhoon Vongfong leaves deadly trail in Philippines, extensive damage to towns
					

Strong winds and rain from Typhoon Vongfong left at least one person dead and damaged hundreds of homes and coronavirus isolation facilities along with rice and corn fields in five hard-hit eastern towns, a governor said Friday.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## beautress (May 19, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay now I'm officially worried about Corazon.  At the time of our last contact with her, Manila was in the bullseye of a massive cyclone. So I hope she's fine and maybe no worse off than being without power?


Prayers up for Corazon's safety and for the Philippino people who have yet another storm. Corazon, it's so lovely to have you here. Hope all goes well for you and your loved ones.l

Oh, and all but two of the Pumpkin hills had cotyledon leaves this afternoon.They looked so cool!
I'm so jazzed about the pumpins coming up. You can make pumpkin bread, pumpkin pie, and this time, it's more than wishful thinking. Night all. 


			https://th.bing.com/th/id/OIP.zvQExmZWXzfsCAJjB02RmAAAAA?w=168&h=183&c=7&o=5&dpr=1.16&pid=1.7
		

​​


----------



## Hossfly (May 19, 2020)

beautress said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay now I'm officially worried about Corazon.  At the time of our last contact with her, Manila was in the bullseye of a massive cyclone. So I hope she's fine and maybe no worse off than being without power?
> ...



Don't forget Punkin Chunkin'.


----------



## Dajjal (May 20, 2020)




----------



## beautress (May 21, 2020)

Senior stay-at-home moment (swiped from RDigest.)

After doing some DIY projects around the house, I have a new motto: Do your best to do things right the first few times.

OK. Pumpkin starts:















​


----------



## Corazon (May 21, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay now I'm officially worried about Corazon.  At the time of our last contact with her, Manila was in the bullseye of a massive cyclone. So I hope she's fine and maybe no worse off than being without power?


Hey I'm here! 
Luckily we didn't have many damages here just some problems with Internet! The connection kept cutting down (and this could only be due to the typhoon )
Thanks to all of you guys for being worried for me


----------



## Corazon (May 21, 2020)

Goodnight guys!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 21, 2020)

Corazon said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay now I'm officially worried about Corazon.  At the time of our last contact with her, Manila was in the bullseye of a massive cyclone. So I hope she's fine and maybe no worse off than being without power?
> ...



Oh I'm happy you checked in Corazon. I've been thinking about you and sending up a prayer or two since the typhoon hit. But as you said you guys pretty much take those things in stride.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 21, 2020)

And now for your viewing pleasure.

An oops moment w/the appropriate attire:




And maybe karma on a shirt. . .




The color coordination on her hotel floor is amazing. . .




No, it wasn't planned. . .




Urban camouflage




Caption this another 'oops' or maybe T-shirt gets lucky?




And another coincidence. . .


----------



## Shawnee_b (May 21, 2020)

Corazon said:


> Hey I'm here!
> Luckily we didn't have many damages here just some problems with Internet! The connection kept cutting down (and this could only be due to the typhoon )
> Thanks to all of you guys for being worried for me


----------



## RoccoR (May 22, 2020)

ENTER THE COFFEE SHOP HERE
⁜→  et al,

I am caught between wishing the old days were here, and wishing I was younger to see all the new things that will come in the future.

I was reading in the news today about the new photonic computer ships.  I have a brand new iMAC _(with 5 varying types of storage drives)_ and it only has just over 3 Terabits of storage capacity.  These new experimental photonic chips have clocks with enormous performance that will reach 44 Terabit download speeds.   That means I could completely fill all my drives with data in less than 7 hundredths (0.07) of a second.  I will be long dead and buried when these become commercially available as an option in an iMAC.  I'm going to miss out on that.

I just wonder if my Dad ever felt like he was going to miss out on the future?  While he did get to see Apollo 17, he didn't last to see the Challenger Flight.  He would have never guessed that I have more computing power in my wristwatch than the entire Apollo Mission Vehicle.






Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Dajjal (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Ringel05 (May 22, 2020)

More fun.......  Yesterday the washing machine went on the blink.......  About an hour ago went out to the garage with water flowing out from the water heater.......  Luckily I found a plumber to come out this afternoon for the water heater.  It's gonna cost almost two grand to replace it.......  Now I know where the rest of our stimulus money is going........


----------



## Dajjal (May 22, 2020)

RoccoR said:


> ENTER THE COFFEE SHOP HERE
> ⁜→  et al,
> 
> I am caught between wishing the old days were here, and wishing I was younger to see all the new things that will come in the future.
> ...


Yea ! technology has certainly come a long way in my lifetime. I remember the first transistor radio, and the amazement when I saw the first colour TV through someone's window.
In my childhood TVs were black and white, and entirely operated by Valves. I remember wishing I could record films long before the VCR and the later DVDs existed. There were no lasers 
There were no home computers, there was no space age, and people still thought there might be people on Mars and Venus.


----------



## Dajjal (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Foxfyre (May 22, 2020)

RoccoR said:


> ENTER THE COFFEE SHOP HERE
> ⁜→  et al,
> 
> I am caught between wishing the old days were here, and wishing I was younger to see all the new things that will come in the future.
> ...



Those alive up to the 40's, 50's, 60's, 70's mostly shared much of the same experiences as the generations before them. Yes technology was advancing as was the ways we communicate, the ways we work, the ways we conduct war etc., but the world was not running yet at speeds too fast for most to adjust. With the onset of the computer age, though, technology development kicked in at warp speed with new innovations going obsolete almost as fast as they were put on the market.

Our generation that has lived for some decades now have seen more new concepts, innovations, advances in medicine, technology, engineering, and information gathering than existed in all the ages that have preceded us.

And IMO, I think we have likely only scratched the surface of what they is yet to know and accomplish.

I think of how much my mother would have loved casinos & computer games, but did not live to experience them.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 22, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> More fun.......  Yesterday the washing machine went on the blink.......  About an hour ago went out to the garage with water flowing out from the water heater.......  Luckily I found a plumber to come out this afternoon for the water heater.  It's gonna cost almost two grand to replace it.......  Now I know where the rest of our stimulus money is going........



$2k for a water heater? For the two of you?  Ours is about to go out we think but it will be about $500 plus labor to replace it.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 22, 2020)

An idea for your old appliances:


----------



## derk (May 22, 2020)

Awe thats perfect and if you turn it on they can stay warm too!


----------



## Ringel05 (May 22, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > More fun.......  Yesterday the washing machine went on the blink.......  About an hour ago went out to the garage with water flowing out from the water heater.......  Luckily I found a plumber to come out this afternoon for the water heater.  It's gonna cost almost two grand to replace it.......  Now I know where the rest of our stimulus money is going........
> ...


Normally yes but new codes have been put in place that require an expansion tank and earthquake straps as well as reworking the gas lines where it comes into the burner to meet new code.  All the parts, water heater and expansion tank were around $1600, the rest was a combination of labor and an after hours fee.  The guy that came to do the work was the only one available and this was his day off so I had to pay $150 extra for him to come into work.  Not bad considering everyone else I called wanted more and wouldn't be able to get to it until next week........
So if you haven't had these things done already expect to pay around $2000 the next time you need it replaced.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 22, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Oh and the water heater is a Bradford White Defender, they're around $1200 to $1800 and one of the best on the market.  Their internal workings help eliminate sediment buildup and keep the water hotter longer, better internal insulation so more efficient.
Sure you can get a $400 to $600 water heater (that's what the cheap ones are going for these days) but it won't be as efficient and won't last nearly as long, this one will most likely outlast me.


----------



## Hossfly (May 22, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Have you considered a tankless water heater? I have a Bosch AquaStar liquid propane heater and would never have an electric water heater again. 

Check 'em out









						Bosch Tankless Water Heaters
					

Bosch Tankless Water Heater superstore. Huge selection of Bosch Tankless Hot Water Heaters. Buy Bosch On Demand Water Heater Direct and save.




					www.ecomfort.com


----------



## Ringel05 (May 22, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I would love to but the initial cost is beyond my reach, $4000 - $5000.


----------



## Shawnee_b (May 22, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> More fun.......  Yesterday the washing machine went on the blink.......  About an hour ago went out to the garage with water flowing out from the water heater.......  Luckily I found a plumber to come out this afternoon for the water heater.  It's gonna cost almost two grand to replace it.......  Now I know where the rest of our stimulus money is going........



Find another plumber, always get 3 bids. Try your water department they install cause of energy efficiency. I paid less than $300 for one did it myself in half hr.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 22, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > More fun.......  Yesterday the washing machine went on the blink.......  About an hour ago went out to the garage with water flowing out from the water heater.......  Luckily I found a plumber to come out this afternoon for the water heater.  It's gonna cost almost two grand to replace it.......  Now I know where the rest of our stimulus money is going........
> ...


I checked 5 plumbers, they were the cheapest and they were able to get someone out TODAY!!!!!  I don't know when you did yours but as I explained earlier the cheap water heaters start at $400 and go up.  The one they installed is high efficeincy and one of the best on the market, not cheap.  Plus the building codes were recently updated/changed, all new water heaters MUST have an expansion tank, earthquake straps and the gas feed configuration had to be upgraded to meet code.  All the parts including the hot water heater, expansion tank and plumbing came to $1600.  
Ten years ago I would have done it myself, now it would have been near impossible for me to do it.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 22, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Ugh ouch.


----------



## Shawnee_b (May 22, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Ceptco/septco the best. Stome lined. Used to install them. HEAVY!!!!!


----------



## Ringel05 (May 22, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Those things are kinda old school tech.  One of the reasons water heaters are becoming more expensive is they're not just a tank for water with a heat source any longer.  They keep the water cycling in a whirlpool configuration to cut down on sediment build up and it apparently keeps the water hotter, longer, they're built better, at least the real expensive ones are.  The one they replaced was  the same brand but with the old heated tank tech and it lasted over 20 years.  
I'd heard of the stone lined ones but never considered it as the water heaters years ago were a dime a dozen so it didn't matter if they only lasted 5-10 years they were cheap to replace.


----------



## Mortimer (May 23, 2020)

Just placed a order for the Knights Templar Zip Hoodie


----------



## Corazon (May 23, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


----------



## Corazon (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Ringel05 (May 23, 2020)

Corazon said:


>


Good morning.......


----------



## Foxfyre (May 23, 2020)

derk said:


> Awe thats perfect and if you turn it on they can stay warm too!



Hey derk. I believe this is your first visit to the Coffee Shop? We're happy you found us. Please read over the OP to see what we're all about in here and then keep joining right in.

First timers receive a complimentary beverage. Don't know what this is, but it looks good.

View attachment 340012


----------



## Foxfyre (May 23, 2020)

derk said:


> Awe thats perfect and if you turn it on they can stay warm too!



Hey derk. I believe this is your first visit to the Coffee Shop. Please read over the OP to see what we're all about in here and then keep on joining right in.

First timers receive a complimentary beverage. Don't know what this is, but it looks good:


----------



## RoccoR (May 23, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> derk said:
> 
> 
> > Awe thats perfect and if you turn it on they can stay warm too!
> ...


It looks very much like a Jamaican "Mint Tea" or "Mint Julep." I drank them quite frequently while I was there, working.




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Shawnee_b (May 23, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Those things are kinda old school tech.  One of the reasons water heaters are becoming more expensive is they're not just a tank for water with a heat source any longer.  They keep the water cycling in a whirlpool configuration to cut down on sediment build up and it apparently keeps the water hotter, longer, they're built better, at least the real expensive ones are.  The one they replaced was  the same brand but with the old heated tank tech and it lasted over 20 years.
> I'd heard of the stone lined ones but never considered it as the water heaters years ago were a dime a dozen so it didn't matter if they only lasted 5-10 years they were cheap to replace.



Old school but efficient  (for their time, I put them in 30 years ago). Damn things were heavy.

Now that's very cool about the re circulation!


----------



## Hossfly (May 24, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> derk said:
> 
> 
> > Awe thats perfect and if you turn it on they can stay warm too!
> ...



Fish tank cleaner?


----------



## Hossfly (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (May 24, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Corazon (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Mindful (May 24, 2020)

Hi, Foxfyre et al.

What strange times we are living in. Hope the health issues are manageable.

My shoulder is taking ages.

But that’s nothing, compared to some.


----------



## Hossfly (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (May 25, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Hi, Foxfyre et al.
> 
> What strange times we are living in. Hope the health issues are manageable.
> 
> ...


Hopefully your shoulder is ok now Mindful


----------



## Mindful (May 25, 2020)

Corazon said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Foxfyre et al.
> ...



Thank you.   

It's going okay, but still hurts with movement. Many people have told me it takes a long time, even the surgeon.

I might do some more physio, after this 'hiatus' is over.


----------



## Corazon (May 25, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


----------



## blackhawk (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (May 25, 2020)

Happy memorial day to all the American members of this forum


----------



## Corazon (May 25, 2020)

See you next time guys! I'm going to bed!


----------



## blackhawk (May 25, 2020)

The #meto movement has not caught on in the animal world yet.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## beautress (May 26, 2020)

Well, got some sunflowers and morning glories planted this weekend.





I hope it's not too late to get them in the ground. We used to get wild morning glories out at the front fence that were the wild pink ones, and they were so PINK! My mother always liked the blue ones, and so do I. The bluer the better. Even so, the pink ones were pretty before I started keeping grass and other weeds out from under the lowest rung of horizontal boards on the fence.


----------



## beautress (May 26, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Hi, Foxfyre et al.
> 
> What strange times we are living in. Hope the health issues are manageable.
> 
> ...


Mindful, I've been missing you lately. I'm sorry to hear your shoulder is bothering you. Hope it gets to feeling better.


----------



## Mindful (May 26, 2020)

beautress said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Foxfyre et al.
> ...



Hi there, Beautress. How’s it going with you?

I’ve been getting around, cyberwise (g)

Beautiful weather in my part of the world. I should be in the US right now, but don’t know when that’s going to happen. 

At least they’ve opened the borders here.


----------



## beautress (May 26, 2020)

Hope to get some more of my seeds planted for the flower garden I'm experimenting on.

I planted some flowers that are doing well in the seed starter kits. But I have other packets laying around, if I can get back into the garden when it stops raining. It looks like several days of rain are going to visit us this late spring in Walker County, though. I guess I'm the kid with sugar plum flowers dancing in her head.

I've seen some red clover like these, but I only have one packet ~






And poppies, hope it's not getting too late to plant them ~






And mother used to plant these deep red, giant cockscombs years ago:







​


----------



## Mindful (May 26, 2020)

beautress said:


> Hope to get some more of my seeds planted for the flower garden I'm experimenting on.
> 
> I planted some flowers that are doing well in the seed starter kits. But I have other packets laying around, if I can get back into the garden when it stops raining. It looks like several days of rain are going to visit us this late spring in Walker County, though. I guess I'm the kid with sugar plum flowers dancing in her head.
> 
> ...



It’s peony season ~ albeit short. My favourite flower, I keep buying bunches of them.


----------



## beautress (May 26, 2020)

Mindful said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


I'm okay, even with nonstop asthma. It's 4 am and I've been up since about 1:30 & can't seem to get back to sleep. I may well go to my little sewing room and work on this brown quilt I'm working on this month. It's so plain, tannish centers and assorted light and dark brown florals and geometrics. For the pure fun of it, I think I'll sash them with tiny red strips to bring a little life into them. Or maybe some green leaves print to celebrate trees, which are greener and more lush than I've seen them since childhood in Houston. I live in the country now, and it's so beautiful here before the Dog Days of summer get here.


----------



## beautress (May 26, 2020)

Mindful said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Hope to get some more of my seeds planted for the flower garden I'm experimenting on.
> ...


I've always loved seeing peonies in people's gardens. I'll see if I can find a plant or two of them and will be thinking of you when I see the lovely flowers (if the nursery has any left). Well I know a place. They're expensive, but always well-stocked in the springtime. My roses are loving the rain, bless their poor neglected little hearts. I need to throw some rose plant food their way today!

Let's see if I can find some pictures of peonies:












What lovely creatures the peonies are.


----------



## Mindful (May 26, 2020)

beautress said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



I visited a peony farm/plantation in New Jersey a few years ago. The owner had spent some time in England, had fallen in love with peonies there, and was inspired to grow them and start up a business back in the USA.

And what a sight they were!  Rows of them, all colours and variations.


----------



## Mindful (May 26, 2020)

Can’t wait for market day tomorrow, to buy some more. They are not cheap.

I have these right now.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 26, 2020)

So all went well for the little we could do on Memorial Day. I had 8 guys show up to do a rifle squad an fire three volleys in each of the two cemeteries here in the Ville. I blew Taps after each of the firings... Then I spent the day blowing Taps from a different corner in the Ville each hour... Total of 14 times... It's a tradition that started 4 years ago when we had a 90+ year old veteran of Tarawa Atoll tell us about his dream to hear Taps blown every hour throughout the nation on Memorial Day...


----------



## beautress (May 26, 2020)

​


SFC Ollie said:


> So all went well for the little we could do on Memorial Day. I had 8 guys show up to do a rifle squad an fire three volleys in each of the two cemeteries here in the Ville. I blew Taps after each of the firings... Then I spent the day blowing Taps from a different corner in the Ville each hour... Total of 14 times... It's a tradition that started 4 years ago when we had a 90+ year old veteran of Tarawa Atoll tell us about his dream to hear Taps blown every hour throughout the nation on Memorial Day...


Everything Ollie does for his brother soldiers:
  ​


----------



## beautress (May 26, 2020)

Prayers for Foxfyre. She's been a little too quiet lately.


----------



## Gracie (May 26, 2020)

I'm having a bit of a dilemma here and need some input, advice, and to find out what YOU would do in this situation. Its probably going to be semi long, this post. Bear with me.

It's about Abby, the stray cat I adopted and has been so sick but is now much MUCH better. She loves laying on my chest and rubbing her face against mine, cuddling in my neck, kneading my boobs when she can, lol. But she only does this at night, just before I go to bed, and before she heads outside. Again. Sometimes I don't see her for 2 days. She LOVES being outside. She is an alley cat thru and thru. I tamed her, yes. But not all of her. She used to hang out in the house but just can't handle it for too long. Evie, the first cat I tamed and is mine, likes being in the window sill or in her cat tree or on my bed. She likes being outside too, but she is more an inside cat. Making her STAY inside forever will not be a problem with her and I am training her to be comfy with a body collar and leash because where we will eventually be moving, cats cannot be in/out. They can only be outside on a leash. Evie will deal with this. Abby...no. She will have a fit. AND, she will hate being locked up inside an apartment forever.

I can't take Abby, and WON'T take Abby to the pound. They would kill her. I can't take her to a no kill shelter because she has lymphoma/cat leukemia. I cannot find a shelter that has cats with her ailments that she could be housed with until a home was found IF a home was found at all. Most people want healthy cats. Abby is, until the disease kicks in and she gets sick. So that leaves out a shelter. I can't find anyone on craigslist that wants a cat with her problems, loving though she is. Like I said..everyone wants a healthy, long living cat and Abby will not live a long life.

I could put her to sleep..the vet said anytime she is ready and I am ready, there will be no problem..she will do it as soon as I request it. And I can't/won't request it because Abby is NOT sick right now and hasn't been for many months. How she really feels is unknown because she cannot tell me. She sleeps A LOT. She eats very little. She drinks A LOT of water. She just isn't a super hungry cat. She eats half a can of wet cat food (extra gravy) and about 1/4 cup of cooked chicken liver (not at the same time) and nibbles on kibble. She is small for her age, kinda skinny, but seems happy to me. Especially when she is outside under a bush napping.

Then the last thing I could do (shudder) is just leave her behind when we go. This is her alley. Her neighborhood. People put cat food out for the stays all the time. She will not go hungry. My next door neighbor said IF I chose to do that, he would feed her if I paid for her wet food, which I would gladly do. But she will not be allowed in his house due to him having two indoor healthy cats and they cannot be around Abby because what Abby has is catching to other cats. So...she would no longer have a chest/face/neck to cuddle. She would be on her own...again. It breaks my heart leaving her behind and I feel guilty just thinking about it.

My thinking is....I HATE being locked up in this apartment with no garden to enjoy. I like being outside too and have been like that since a kid. Ma had to drag me in the house when it got dark, but she had t o find me first. Up in a tree, hiding ina bush, just OUTSIDE with the critters. Abby is like me. She will HATE not ever being outside in the fresh air again, or having to enjoy it from a window sill. She is a wild semi tame cat that loves me and MrG, but are we being selfish in wanting to put her in prison for US and our guilt? Or are we showing her our love by letting her stay here and hang out with Lilith, Adam, Gobble and her two new kittens, the opposums and her own sister who is wild as all get out and wont come near me but WILL eat what I set out for her. She would not be alone cat wise...just human wise. And she would not see me again or be able to hop in the window for "lovey dovey" time.


Now....y'all are Gracie. Abby is your cat. What would YOU do?


----------



## Mindful (May 27, 2020)

Well I got my peonies.

Deep pink and luscious.The guy slipped in an extra two blooms for me.

Sadly, the season  ends in  ten days.


----------



## Corazon (May 27, 2020)

blackhawk said:


> The #meto movement has not caught on in the animal world yet.
> View attachment 340957


Dirty elephant!


----------



## Corazon (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Foxfyre (May 27, 2020)

beautress said:


> Prayers for Foxfyre. She's been a little too quiet lately.



Aw thanks my friend. Been dealing with some local issues that had to be dealt with and that has limited my computer time. But I'm fine. No serious issues other than cabin fever myself.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 27, 2020)

Gracie said:


> I'm having a bit of a dilemma here and need some input, advice, and to find out what YOU would do in this situation. Its probably going to be semi long, this post. Bear with me.
> 
> It's about Abby, the stray cat I adopted and has been so sick but is now much MUCH better. She loves laying on my chest and rubbing her face against mine, cuddling in my neck, kneading my boobs when she can, lol. But she only does this at night, just before I go to bed, and before she heads outside. Again. Sometimes I don't see her for 2 days. She LOVES being outside. She is an alley cat thru and thru. I tamed her, yes. But not all of her. She used to hang out in the house but just can't handle it for too long. Evie, the first cat I tamed and is mine, likes being in the window sill or in her cat tree or on my bed. She likes being outside too, but she is more an inside cat. Making her STAY inside forever will not be a problem with her and I am training her to be comfy with a body collar and leash because where we will eventually be moving, cats cannot be in/out. They can only be outside on a leash. Evie will deal with this. Abby...no. She will have a fit. AND, she will hate being locked up inside an apartment forever.
> 
> ...



Has your 'home' apartment become available for sure? Your move is imminent? If not, you don't have to decide today, and just continue as you are.

But if you're moving for sure, I think I probably would just take Abby with me and give her a chance to adjust, maybe even adapt to the leash. I was surprised how quickly our 16-year-old Tomcat adjusted to and tolerated the leash when he had to have it.  If she cannot adjust or adapt, then decide what is best for her. Tough choice either way though.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 27, 2020)

beautress said:


> ​
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> ...


Well, not everything...


----------



## beautress (May 27, 2020)

Gracie said:


> I'm having a bit of a dilemma here and need some input, advice, and to find out what YOU would do in this situation. Its probably going to be semi long, this post. Bear with me.
> 
> It's about Abby, the stray cat I adopted and has been so sick but is now much MUCH better. She loves laying on my chest and rubbing her face against mine, cuddling in my neck, kneading my boobs when she can, lol. But she only does this at night, just before I go to bed, and before she heads outside. Again. Sometimes I don't see her for 2 days. She LOVES being outside. She is an alley cat thru and thru. I tamed her, yes. But not all of her. She used to hang out in the house but just can't handle it for too long. Evie, the first cat I tamed and is mine, likes being in the window sill or in her cat tree or on my bed. She likes being outside too, but she is more an inside cat. Making her STAY inside forever will not be a problem with her and I am training her to be comfy with a body collar and leash because where we will eventually be moving, cats cannot be in/out. They can only be outside on a leash. Evie will deal with this. Abby...no. She will have a fit. AND, she will hate being locked up inside an apartment forever.
> 
> ...


I'd talk to the vet again about the most humane way to help her leave the world, knowing that what needs to be done is the right thing to do. Yes, it will sting your heart, but you can rest assured that you did all you could for her in her life, and she will rest in peace and thank you in heaven someday for letting her go without pain.


----------



## Gracie (May 27, 2020)

Still wrestling with this. I have time to figure it out. Couple of months, at least. I think. Hell, could be next week for all I know. Been waiting 5 years now and we were next, but...a veteran applied and now we have been kicked back again. He comes first. Which is fine with me. He deserves it.

Anyway....I dunno. Foxy made sense too..to give her a chance. But I KNOW she is going to hate it. Plus its a 6 hour drive. Can her health deal with that? Plus being locked up FOREVER inside a 530 sq ft apartment? FOREVER? She loves it outside so very much. I think I have come to at least two choices...take her and hope she doesn't die on the trip or soon after with a flareup when she is doing so well now......OR...leave her behind and make arrangements with John, my neighbor, to feed her. I will gladly send her a case of cat food via amazon whenever he needs it...and I will pay for him to take her to the vet when its her time if she is sick, looks sick, acts sick and I am not here to soothe her.

Then again..I might change my mind again. Sigh.

My friend Anne, she said leave her with John, that I would be doing her no favors putting her in prison forever. Shes an alley cat. She can take her chances along with the rest of the alley cats that roam this alley. She is not being mean saying that...she is pretending to be Abby. She asked me what I THINK Abby would say if I asked her what I should do. I think Abby would say....leave me here. But I'm not a cat and I am not Abby and I am selfish and I want her with me BUT I don't want her miserable either and she will be if I lock her ass up. No place to walk her either if we go back to beach. Small complex, not seniors...its everyone of any age. No private garden, patio or balconey. Just a box to die in...not far from the beach. Where would I take her to walk on a leash? It would freak her out.


----------



## beautress (May 27, 2020)

Well, gotta go check on the 35 new baby chicks we got at the local Tractor Supply.

There are a dozen leghorns




A dozen Golden chicks




And eleven black and white chicks


'Night, everybody.


----------



## Corazon (May 28, 2020)

Bedtime for me guys!


----------



## I c h i g o (May 28, 2020)

Corazon said:


> Bedtime for me guys!
> View attachment 342053



Sweet Dreams!


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 28, 2020)




----------



## blackhawk (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Foxfyre (May 29, 2020)

beautress said:


> Well, gotta go check on the 35 new baby chicks we got at the local Tractor Supply.
> 
> There are a dozen leghorns
> View attachment 341845
> ...



How special!  I love baby chicks. And always made pets out of the chickens who would follow me around when I was a kid. Are these to be fryers? Layers?  Setting hens?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 29, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Still wrestling with this. I have time to figure it out. Couple of months, at least. I think. Hell, could be next week for all I know. Been waiting 5 years now and we were next, but...a veteran applied and now we have been kicked back again. He comes first. Which is fine with me. He deserves it.
> 
> Anyway....I dunno. Foxy made sense too..to give her a chance. But I KNOW she is going to hate it. Plus its a 6 hour drive. Can her health deal with that? Plus being locked up FOREVER inside a 530 sq ft apartment? FOREVER? She loves it outside so very much. I think I have come to at least two choices...take her and hope she doesn't die on the trip or soon after with a flareup when she is doing so well now......OR...leave her behind and make arrangements with John, my neighbor, to feed her. I will gladly send her a case of cat food via amazon whenever he needs it...and I will pay for him to take her to the vet when its her time if she is sick, looks sick, acts sick and I am not here to soothe her.
> 
> ...



I just think when the time comes, you'll know what you need to do both for you and for Abby. Until then, I wouldn't worry about it and enjoy her.


----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Still wrestling with this. I have time to figure it out. Couple of months, at least. I think. Hell, could be next week for all I know. Been waiting 5 years now and we were next, but...a veteran applied and now we have been kicked back again. He comes first. Which is fine with me. He deserves it.
> ...


I know. I'm stressing myself way ahead of time. So...I'll try to do as you suggest and just enjoy her for now and worry about  it later once I get to Tara. Sorry, had to toss that in there.:


----------



## Corazon (May 29, 2020)

Bye guys I'm going to bed! See you next time!


----------



## Montrovant (May 29, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



That's how I do everything, Gracie.    I stress, and most of the time the stress turns out to have been for no reason.

I tend to think cats will adapt to wherever they live.  Sure, she might try getting outside if she's stuck in an apartment, but I think she'll probably learn to be comfortable pretty quickly if that's the situation.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 29, 2020)

Gracie, I wish I have the perfect answer to your dilemma, I don't.  The best I can offer is pray over it and hopefully the answer will come from the source more wise than any of us.
I know I haven't been around much, a lot on my mind and I honestly find it hard to talk about what we're going through.  Been trying to get things done but not having much luck.  The wife and I did finally sit down and talk for a long time, helped both of us.  She's reaching that acceptance stage in the grieving process, what level of suffering is acceptable just to get a few extra months of life.  The VA has the Beacon Clinic, they've given me the number to see if they can help with my grieving process, we'll see.  
Thank you all for being at least a sounding board and offering moral support.  God bless you all.


----------



## Mindful (May 30, 2020)

beautress said:


> Well, gotta go check on the 35 new baby chicks we got at the local Tractor Supply.
> 
> There are a dozen leghorns
> View attachment 341845
> ...



Will they grow into egg laying hens?


----------



## Mindful (May 30, 2020)

The good things in life:

My peonies. Photo doesn’t do them justice. They make my heart sing.

Going out later, to buy some deep crimson ones. While the season lasts.


----------



## Montrovant (May 30, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie, I wish I have the perfect answer to your dilemma, I don't.  The best I can offer is pray over it and hopefully the answer will come from the source more wise than any of us.
> I know I haven't been around much, a lot on my mind and I honestly find it hard to talk about what we're going through.  Been trying to get things done but not having much luck.  The wife and I did finally sit down and talk for a long time, helped both of us.  She's reaching that acceptance stage in the grieving process, what level of suffering is acceptable just to get a few extra months of life.  The VA has the Beacon Clinic, they've given me the number to see if they can help with my grieving process, we'll see.
> Thank you all for being at least a sounding board and offering moral support.  God bless you all.



I'm sorry you and Mrs. Ringel are going through this.  I don't know how to begin to offer comfort, other than to say that I hope the two of you are able to have the best time together possible for whatever time you have remaining.


----------



## Corazon (May 31, 2020)

Bye bye guys! Have a nice day all of you  
See you next time!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 31, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie, I wish I have the perfect answer to your dilemma, I don't.  The best I can offer is pray over it and hopefully the answer will come from the source more wise than any of us.
> I know I haven't been around much, a lot on my mind and I honestly find it hard to talk about what we're going through.  Been trying to get things done but not having much luck.  The wife and I did finally sit down and talk for a long time, helped both of us.  She's reaching that acceptance stage in the grieving process, what level of suffering is acceptable just to get a few extra months of life.  The VA has the Beacon Clinic, they've given me the number to see if they can help with my grieving process, we'll see.
> Thank you all for being at least a sounding board and offering moral support.  God bless you all.



I wish there was something we could do. If there is, please call on us. You are on my critical prayer list every single day.


----------



## Hossfly (May 31, 2020)

Thought of the day. And it's true.


Question: How many vegans does it take to change a light bulb?

Two. One to change the bulb- and one to tell you they're vegans.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 1, 2020)

Mindful said:


> The good things in life:
> 
> My peonies. Photo doesn’t do them justice. They make my heart sing.
> 
> ...



We once had a huge bed of them at a house we lived in years ago--the former owners had planted them and they came up profusely every year. And when they bloomed they brightened the entire neighborhood. (We lived on a cul-de-sac. I just love them.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 1, 2020)

We finally put the small hummingbird feed out back a few weeks ago then noticed a couple of very destinct larger birds feeding out of it.  Looked them up, the Red Bellied Woodpecker but what's interesting is one has a black crown instead of the red crown and that's not noted even for the females.
Also trying to figure out why they're named Red Bellied as their bellies are cream colored....... 





They're not a hammering type of woodpecker, they don't drill into the bark/tree, they just pick their prey off the surface of the bark.  They're also quite fond of sugar water (hummingbird food). 

We also have Finches and Wrens trying to drink out of the feeder.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 1, 2020)

Went to the local gun shop to buy ammo. Lots of people there purchasing guns/ammo too. I wanted some indoor houseplants but can't find a store open I feel like going to (like a s small nursery instead of walmart or home depot). Maybe the grocery store has some.


----------



## Corazon (Jun 2, 2020)

See you next time guys! Have a (more than) nice day! All of you!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 2, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Went to the local gun shop to buy ammo. Lots of people there purchasing guns/ammo too. I wanted some indoor houseplants but can't find a store open I feel like going to (like a s small nursery instead of walmart or home depot). Maybe the grocery store has some.



We get ours at the grocery store.  Funny, Hombre was out looking for ammo, both .38 & .22. this week too. Found a friendly gun shop open not too far from us and was able to get both for the first time in quite awhile.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 2, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Went to the local gun shop to buy ammo. Lots of people there purchasing guns/ammo too. I wanted some indoor houseplants but can't find a store open I feel like going to (like a s small nursery instead of walmart or home depot). Maybe the grocery store has some.
> ...


You Americans buying ammo with your groceries: In England hand guns are totally illegal, and if you are caught with one its a mandatory five years in prison. That applies to stun guns too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 3, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



No groceries at the gun shop.  But yeah, I know our Constitution & 2nd Amendment is pretty unique among nations. But many of us figure if the bad guys out there have guns, and they do, we might need to have them too.  But many would prefer there be no guns too. It's pretty much a personal preference here.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 3, 2020)

Ugh, it's getting pretty bad on USMB lately.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 3, 2020)

twitter too. bad everywhere. which is why I want ammo. lots of it.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 3, 2020)

I only buy ammo when I feel like going to the range.. I keep a pretty extensive inventory for those "what if"  times.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 3, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> Ugh, it's getting pretty bad on USMB lately.



USMB has always had its less edifying & quite unpleasant side. But I have stayed here all these years because of its good side that is also there. You just have to skirt around certain neighborhoods.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 3, 2020)

SFC Ollie said:


> I only buy ammo when I feel like going to the range.. I keep a pretty extensive inventory for those "what if"  times.



That's up. We're at the age that martial arts aren't as efficient and effective as they used to be, but we're both pretty good shots. So while its fun to target practice, we also are prepared for those 'what if' times that so far have never come and we pray never do.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 3, 2020)

Gracie said:


> twitter too. bad everywhere. which is why I want ammo. lots of it.



The area of Twitter that I haunt is actually pretty darn pleasant, supportive, educational, and fun--not all politics but mostly politics though. But I agree that if you get in with certain crowds it can be extremely unpleasant, sometimes unnerving.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 4, 2020)

Its unpleasant everywhere. Which is why I just deleted a buttload of people I was following on twitter and posted a tweet that I cannot abide all this crap any more. What was the proverbial straw? That puppy. The one strangled for "fun", and shown on tv while nobody did a damn thing because it was a "protestor" doing it. The pup died.

I can't get it out of my head. I can't. I'm on anti depressants now, just to get mellowed out. Everyone has something they feel strongly about. Looters killing someone/cancer/homeless/child abuse/rape/abortion....so many things that can drive someone completely mad if subjected to it long enough. Mine is animal anuse. Animals..especially baby animals, are PURE souls. No agendas. No sides. Just pure beings. And for those people and that man to do to that pure INNOCENT being...I just cry and cry and cry thinking about it. The image is in my head and drugs aren't even getting it to go away. I'm reminded of the evil, lies its all about George Lloyd when it is NOT about him at all any more and probably never was, the filth, the kneeling of national guard, white people apologizing for being born the race they were born as as if they had a choice.....and nobody...NOBODY doing a damn thing about it. Meanwhile....we witnessed pure innocence being tortured and dying and not knowing WHY. All it wanted was love, that puppy.

My heart died when Karma did. It still had a small spark I guess but its damn sure gone now. I hate this world and I hate what its turned in to. Hate it hate it hate it hate it.

Sorry Foxy. Not supposed to talk about stuff like this in the CS, but I had to write it all out. Maybe that will lance the poison now encompassing me.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 4, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ugh, it's getting pretty bad on USMB lately.
> ...



Normally I agree. Lately, and especially the past week, the bad side has been more prominent. I might come around a bit less; I have a move coming up soon anyway, so other things to do.


----------



## Corazon (Jun 4, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Here laws regarding firearms are even tougher


----------



## Corazon (Jun 4, 2020)

See you next time guys! 
Bedtime for me


----------



## Shawnee_b (Jun 4, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Its unpleasant everywhere. Which is why I just deleted a buttload of people I was following on twitter and posted a tweet that I cannot abide all this crap any more. What was the proverbial straw? That puppy. The one strangled for "fun", and shown on tv while nobody did a damn thing because it was a "protestor" doing it. The pup died.
> 
> I can't get it out of my head. I can't. I'm on anti depressants now, just to get mellowed out. Everyone has something they feel strongly about. Looters killing someone/cancer/homeless/child abuse/rape/abortion....so many things that can drive someone completely mad if subjected to it long enough. Mine is animal anuse. Animals..especially baby animals, are PURE souls. No agendas. No sides. Just pure beings. And for those people and that man to do to that pure INNOCENT being...I just cry and cry and cry thinking about it. The image is in my head and drugs aren't even getting it to go away. I'm reminded of the evil, lies its all about George Lloyd when it is NOT about him at all any more and probably never was, the filth, the kneeling of national guard, white people apologizing for being born the race they were born as as if they had a choice.....and nobody...NOBODY doing a damn thing about it. Meanwhile....we witnessed pure innocence being tortured and dying and not knowing WHY. All it wanted was love, that puppy.
> 
> ...



Get it out Gracie. I agree with all of it and affects me the same. Worse is the animal abuse. I see that happening I will go ballistic on them and history has shown when I do go ballistic, takes a mule or 6 big men to pull me off.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 4, 2020)

It's the fourth of June and the days are longer. The fireflies (or lightening bugs as we say here) have yet to appear. I'm ready for some carnival food, the elephant ears and candy apples. But the contagion makes such fare another sacrifice we must make.

The Tr-State Pottery Festival has been canceled for the first time. No Pottery Olympics where local Pottery workers compete racing with saggers(long 1x12 s stacked with bisque ware, no Door Knob pitching contests, not even the beard and moustache competition. Alas a big part of the summer won't be here in 2020.

Daisy the Mutt finally had her annual checkup today. She usually endures it in mid April, but the vet's office didn't reopen until Monday. 

We're all fine, so far as health goes. I wish I could say the same for our country.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 4, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Sometimes a time out helps. But don't stay away too long. I miss folks when they have too much other things to do.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 4, 2020)

Nosmo King said:


> It's the fourth of June and the days are longer. The fireflies (or lightening bugs as we say here) have yet to appear. I'm ready for some carnival food, the elephant ears and candy apples. But the contagion makes such fare another sacrifice we must make.
> 
> The Tr-State Pottery Festival has been canceled for the first time. No Pottery Olympics where local Pottery workers compete racing with saggers(long 1x12 s stacked with bisque ware, no Door Knob pitching contests, not even the beard and moustache competition. Alas a big part of the summer won't be here in 2020.
> 
> ...



You have lightning bugs in Ohio? I thought that was only in Texas.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 4, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > It's the fourth of June and the days are longer. The fireflies (or lightening bugs as we say here) have yet to appear. I'm ready for some carnival food, the elephant ears and candy apples. But the contagion makes such fare another sacrifice we must make.
> ...


A Miracle Whip jar with a lid perforate by a nail then filled with a couple leaves of grass is what little hides need in the twilight's last gleaming. The lightening bugs are easily caught the admired as they blink in that jar.


----------



## Roy Batty (Jun 4, 2020)

I’ve returned. I hope everyone is well, for a few days now I am finally 100% fit now.


----------



## Roy Batty (Jun 4, 2020)

In my other lifetime I took my family on holiday many times to France, we hired various Gites to stay in for 2 weeks while we toured round.
As a father I enjoyed one on one get together and times with my sons, we would go exploring and always be hungry when we returned.
One evening we were walking back from the village bar, it was pitch black, being deep in the country away from the city lights you could see the night sky perfectly, glowing in the dark we encountered fire flies for the first time, my boys caught some and of course studied them up close.
Fire flies are not flies at all, they are a kind of Beetle, it’s just one memory of the past.


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 4, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> In my other lifetime I took my family on holiday many times to France, we hired various Gites to stay in for 2 weeks while we toured round.
> As a father I enjoyed one on one get together and times with my sons, we would go exploring and always be hungry when we returned.
> One evening we were walking back from the village bar, it was pitch black, being deep in the country away from the city lights you could see the night sky perfectly, glowing in the dark we encountered fire flies for the first time, my boys caught some and of course studied them up close.
> Fire flies are not flies at all, they are a kind of Beetle, it’s just one memory of the past.


We call them lightening bugs.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 5, 2020)

Nighttime is the worst. But...I'm not as stressed as I was. Maybe I'm numb now? Which I consider a good thing.

Anyway..sorry. Hopefully I will stay in better mindset now. Maybe. I hope.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 5, 2020)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Ah yes. We didn't have the critters where I grew up in southeastern New Mexico (or anywhere else in New Mexico for that matter) but there were plenty in Dallas when we would go visit and in Jefferson in northeast Texas where my paternal grandparents lived. And catching the lightning bugs was a special summer pastime, especially for those of us who so rarely ever saw one.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 5, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Nighttime is the worst. But...I'm not as stressed as I was. Maybe I'm numb now? Which I consider a good thing.
> 
> Anyway..sorry. Hopefully I will stay in better mindset now. Maybe. I hope.



I think it is a rare person who doesn't need to blow up now and then, or we would explode. Hopefully we do that in a non destructive manner. Which you did.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 5, 2020)

So for today's critical analysis class, what do you see in this photo?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 5, 2020)

How many legs on the elephant?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 5, 2020)

Do you believe all the horizontal rows are parallel?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 5, 2020)

It is said that if you find the artist's feet in the pink bag in the middle of the bottom row, and work up from there, you'll see the rest of him. I'll admit so far I have been unsuccessful.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 5, 2020)

Started up just about this time, 76 years ago....


----------



## Shawnee_b (Jun 5, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> You have lightning bugs in Ohio? I thought that was only in Texas.



We have had them here a few weeks in KY. Already mowed 9 times, #10 tomorrow.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 5, 2020)

Oddball said:


> Started up just about this time, 76 years ago....



Hombre has the entire series and binge watches it about every six months.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Oddball (Jun 6, 2020)

D-Day has always had an emotional hold on me...Even though there have been more desperate, deadly, and intense battles in WWII and human history, this one manages to hold my attention like no other.

Don't know what it is about it.

In any event, 76 years ago scores of thousands of all-too-young me risked -and too many gave- everything participating in the greatest land invasion in human history....My hat is offf and my heart out to each and every one of them, along with the unfortunate civilians who had their homeland countryside turned into the massive killing field that it was.

Bucket list item to visit one day soon...Have done a few virtual paraglider flights over the landing beaches, and it was amazing even though just a simulation.

      













*"Hey, Corpsman. What is your definition of hell?" A young Private asked. The Corpsman looked up and replied. "Hell is when my patient dies in my care. It tells me I failed my duty as a lifesaver." The Corpsman looked back down at his journal. The young private, sat quiet and still. They never said a word to each other. The whole ride to Normandy.










*


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 6, 2020)

Q.  What did one hat say to the other hat?

A.  You stay here and I'll go on ahead.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 6, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> Q.  What did one hat say to the other hat?
> 
> A.  You stay here and I'll go on ahead.


----------



## Corazon (Jun 7, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> How many legs on the elephant?
> 
> View attachment 346184


Maybe four?


----------



## Corazon (Jun 7, 2020)

Bye guys! See you next time!


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 8, 2020)

Double wide lawnmower.


----------



## Bloodrock444 (Jun 9, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> There should be one place in the USMB village where folks can just be themselves and get to know each other as we would if we lived next door or worked together or joined the same gym.
> 
> This is a place to just come in and say hi, let us know what's going on with you these days, celebrate joys, concerns, jokes, music, hobbies, interests, love and life.
> 
> So check your spurs, sidearms, politics, and religious fussing at the door, come in to enjoy an adult beverage or a hot cup of coffee and a piece of pie or whatever comforts your soul, and let's just enjoy each other.


Is Foxfyre still with us?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 9, 2020)

Bloodrock444 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > There should be one place in the USMB village where folks can just be themselves and get to know each other as we would if we lived next door or worked together or joined the same gym.
> ...


Most definetly.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 9, 2020)

Bloodrock444 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > There should be one place in the USMB village where folks can just be themselves and get to know each other as we would if we lived next door or worked together or joined the same gym.
> ...



Sooo Bloodrock44 old friend, I see you've added a 4 and returned, great seeing you around again .. sheesh it's been a while.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 9, 2020)

Good News .. I've survived yet another surgery (left carotid artery) and I'm doing fine, in fact I feel just a little smarter, smart-ass wise..


----------



## Bloodrock444 (Jun 9, 2020)

SFC Ollie said:


> Bloodrock444 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...





Lumpy 1 said:


> Bloodrock444 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Hello my friend!!! Yes it's been a while. Glad you're still here.


----------



## Bloodrock444 (Jun 9, 2020)

SFC Ollie said:


> Bloodrock444 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...





SFC Ollie said:


> Bloodrock444 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Hello again my old friend. I was an SFC too!!!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 9, 2020)

Bloodrock444 said:


> Is Foxfyre still with us?



Her and Hombre are running an illegal poker game in the back room down at the Twist & Shout... They stay really busy...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 9, 2020)

Wow, got down in the 40s last night and only in the upper 70s today.......  Following a couple of weeks of lower 90s.......  And I shut down the heaters a couple of weeks ago.  That's okay, it's supposed to jump back up to the 80s and 90s for the rest of the week.


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 9, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Wow, got down in the 40s last night and only in the upper 70s today.......  Following a couple of weeks of lower 90s.......  And I shut down the heaters a couple of weeks ago.  That's okay, it's supposed to jump back up to the 80s and 90s for the rest of the week.


It's only in the mid to upper 90s here in Cowtown. Supposed to be in the low 100s next week and I can get rid of the extra blanket and stop wearing socks in bed.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 9, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, got down in the 40s last night and only in the upper 70s today.......  Following a couple of weeks of lower 90s.......  And I shut down the heaters a couple of weeks ago.  That's okay, it's supposed to jump back up to the 80s and 90s for the rest of the week.
> ...


Yeah, had to pull my arctic parka out of the closet........


----------



## Bloodrock444 (Jun 9, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


> Bloodrock444 said:
> 
> 
> > Is Foxfyre still with us?
> ...


Hello old friend. Good to see you.


Ridgerunner said:


> Bloodrock444 said:
> 
> 
> > Is Foxfyre still with us?
> ...


Hello my friend. Good to see you.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 9, 2020)

Bloodrock444 said:


> Hello my friend. Good to see you.



Greetings & Salutations Sir...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 9, 2020)

I just grilled a couple of nice ribeye steaks, served em with my Italian broccoli.  The problem is the steaks were huge, should have only cooked one but dayamn was that good!!!  Have one to heat up later.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 9, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> I just grilled a couple of nice ribeye steaks, served em with my Italian broccoli.  The problem is the steaks were huge, should have only cooked one but dayamn was that good!!!  Have one to heat up later.



I love ribeye steak or most any steak really, I go with a quick hot broil, just enough that it doesn't look raw, maybe an 1/8 inch depth with lots of pepper, low salt and melted butter mixed with olive oil. Yup, life is great sometimes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 9, 2020)

Bloodrock444 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > There should be one place in the USMB village where folks can just be themselves and get to know each other as we would if we lived next door or worked together or joined the same gym.
> ...



Holy cow Bloodrock444 !!!  You haven't been here in like. . .a very long time. So happy you stopped in. And yes, just like a bad penny, I keep showing up. Too old to take any * off anybody and too fond of the Coffee Shoppers to not be here. Again, welcome home!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 9, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> I just grilled a couple of nice ribeye steaks, served em with my Italian broccoli.  The problem is the steaks were huge, should have only cooked one but dayamn was that good!!!  Have one to heat up later.



Sounds soooo good. And I see Albertsons has country ribs on for $1/lb this week. Will stock up.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 9, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Wow, got down in the 40s last night and only in the upper 70s today.......  Following a couple of weeks of lower 90s.......  And I shut down the heaters a couple of weeks ago.  That's okay, it's supposed to jump back up to the 80s and 90s for the rest of the week.



I was hunting for a blanket before sunup. That was the coldest cold front I ever remember coming through here this time of year.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 9, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


> Bloodrock444 said:
> 
> 
> > Is Foxfyre still with us?
> ...



Dammit Ridgerunner, you weren't supposed to say that. In public anyway!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 9, 2020)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Good News .. I've survived yet another surgery (left carotid artery) and I'm doing fine, in fact I feel just a little smarter, smart-ass wise..



OMGosh Lumpy. You didn't tell us. I would have put you on the Vigil list. But glad the procedure was successful! I will likely need one of those if I live longer, but for now they're just watching.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 9, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, got down in the 40s last night and only in the upper 70s today.......  Following a couple of weeks of lower 90s.......  And I shut down the heaters a couple of weeks ago.  That's okay, it's supposed to jump back up to the 80s and 90s for the rest of the week.
> ...


It's supposed to get down to 39 tonight........


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 9, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Good News .. I've survived yet another surgery (left carotid artery) and I'm doing fine, in fact I feel just a little smarter, smart-ass wise..
> ...



I prefer to survive and hopefully tell the good news.. I'll tell you though this one had me a little worried but so far I'm one happy and amazed dude.. Surgery on Friday morning and home on Saturday afternoon. Now ..  reveling in my darlin wife's loving hands, great food, pampering (nope .. not the diaper) and a heck of a lot of sleep. Good loving times in reality.

I was 80% blocked 2 months-ish ago but couldn't get the surgery, then got a (I think phony) positive covid -19 test (I felt great), then 2 negative tests and the party was on..

Best to You .. Lady Foxfyre...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 9, 2020)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I just grilled a couple of nice ribeye steaks, served em with my Italian broccoli.  The problem is the steaks were huge, should have only cooked one but dayamn was that good!!!  Have one to heat up later.
> ...


I take em out of the fridge about an hour before cooking.  Worcestershire sauce rubbed in then salt, pepper and rubbed sage, let it sit for a half hour then do the same to the other side and let it sit for a half hour.  I prefer mine medium rare to medium.  I use kosher coarse salt and a little more than you probably use, the salt helps tenderize the meat.  That's why I now always brine my pork, brinning properly makes pork juicy and tender, over brinning ruins it, too strong of a brine makes it unpalatable.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 9, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Wow .. you are quite the cook and this isn't the first time I've been impressed..

For me, once I went rare and started loving mushrooms I couldn't go back.  It does help that we live in cattle country and a healthy and happy 1/4 steer is only $3.25 a lb wrapped fresh or frozen.

btw. I thought nobody could compete with my country cut pork ribs but dang what your doing makes me mouth wateringly uncertain.


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 9, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Bloodrock444 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I had to threaten Bloodrock into coming back. I just got off the phone with him and he has 3 or 4 medical appointments the next couple days. I told him you were still here.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 9, 2020)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


If you brine ribs you only want to brine them for 1 - 6 hours but ONLY if they don't come pre-brined, check with the butcher to find out.  Brining also makes chicken and turkey more flavorful and juicier. 
Typically it's one cup of salt to one gallon of water but other flavorings can be added like apple juice/cider, garlic, sodas, brown sugar, etc.  What you're brining determines how long to keep the meats/poultry in the solution.  The internet is filled with brining recipes and how tos.
I always use a charcoal chimney to start the charcoal, never use charcoal starter and I use all natural charcoal and wood from fruit and nut trees, NEVER softwoods.  Of course if your using a gas grill....... 
Oh and if you're talking beef ribs a lot of people say not to brine beef, I don't, I use a salt rub, a very little bit for tender cuts and a full coating for tougher cuts.  Obviously you wipe/rinse the salt off the heavy coated pieces before cooking them.  You can take a cheap, tough chuck steak and turn it into filet mignon by using the salt coating method and the finished product will not be salty.  Properly done the salt breaks down the connective tissue that makes the meat tough. 

BTW, thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 9, 2020)

Ha ! its four fifty AM in England. I was woken up by a loud buzzing at around four AM and I thought it might be a murder hornet, so I could not get back to sleep for waiting to hear it again.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 9, 2020)

Murder Hornets... Hate it when that happens...


----------



## Corazon (Jun 10, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


> Murder Hornets... Hate it when that happens...


----------



## Corazon (Jun 10, 2020)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Good News .. I've survived yet another surgery (left carotid artery) and I'm doing fine, in fact I feel just a little smarter, smart-ass wise..


I'm happy to know you're ok now Lumpy1! 
Stay strong!


----------



## Corazon (Jun 10, 2020)

See you next time friends! Bedtime for me


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 10, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock444 said:
> ...



Soooo happy you did!  I like both you guys a lot.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 10, 2020)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Yes, I have considered adopting Ringel now and then.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 10, 2020)

This is an actual real estate photo. So what do you think guys? Does the TV look out of place?


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 10, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> This is an actual real estate photo. So what do you think guys? Does the TV look out of place?
> 
> View attachment 348411


Yes. They didn't have flat screen TVs in antebellum days. Only floor model B&W sets.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 10, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> This is an actual real estate photo. So what do you think guys? Does the TV look out of place?
> 
> View attachment 348411


.
I would hate to be in that room and it probably smells funny.

They could have at least air brushed the TV a gaudy pink or gold to go with all that frou-frou. 
.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 11, 2020)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > This is an actual real estate photo. So what do you think guys? Does the TV look out of place?
> ...



It is an amazing room but uninviting I think. Other anomalies I noted is that the vase appears to be turned over onto its side on the coffee table?  And the kleenex box on the mantle is not color coded.  (I am probably the least finicky person in the world re decor--I go for comfort and livability as opposed to style--but I do try to color coordinate the tissue boxes.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 11, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> And the kleenex box on the mantle is not color coded. (I am probably the least finicky person in the world re decor--I go for comfort and livability as opposed to style--but I do try to color coordinate the tissue boxes.



You are a gazillion miles ahead of me Foxfyre... My theory is why even buy kleenex when you have two, yes count'em 2 shirt sleeves...


----------



## Bloodrock444 (Jun 11, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


It's still a place of refuge.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 11, 2020)

I read this week that Dr. Faucci has now recommended that schools reopen. But the question remains whether the students should wear masks at school. Some thoughts (not mine but just some thoughts) of how masks might work out in elementary school:

Please don’t snap Billy's mask in his face.

Your mask is not a necklace, bracelet, or any other form of jewelry.

You should not be using your mask as a slingshot. Please put it back on your face.

Please do not chew on your mask.

Your mask should be on your face, not on the back of your head

I’m sorry your mask is wet, but that's what happens when you lick the inside of it.

I’m sorry you sneezed. Here's a tissue. Wipe out the snot as well as you can.

No, you may not blow your nose in your mask.

Why is your mask soaking wet? You just came back from the bathroom?
And you put it back on your face after you dropped it?

I’m sorry you broke the elastic on your mask by seeing how far the band would stretch. Now you'll have to hold the mask on your face ... or use this duct tape.

Please take the mask off your eyes and watch where you're walking. I don’t care if you have X-ray vision.

Please take the mask off of your pencil and stop twirling it.

I know the mask fits over your pants like a knee pad, but please take it off of your leg and put it on your face.

What do you mean you tried to eat your lunch through your mask?

Please don't share your mask or trade masks. I don’t care if you like Ingrid's mask better than yours.

I’m sorry, but your mask is not school appropriate.

We're not comparing our masks to other kids' masks… everyone’s mask is unique and special.

No, you may not decorate your mask instead of doing your work. I don’t care if you have a Sharpie.

You're not a pirate, please take your mask off your eye.

Try to get the gum off as much as you can.

Please don't use your mask to pick your nose.

I’m sorry you tripped, but that’s what happens when you put your feet inside the elastic of your mask.

No, your mask doesn't make it hard to get your work done.

Your Mom will need to get you a new mask since you chewed a hole in that one.

Why is there a shoe print on your mask?

No, you cannot eat the snow through your mask.

I don’t care if you were in art class and being creative; we do not decorate our masks.

We do not beam other kids in the face with balls. No, their masks don’t make it not hurt.

Please don't plug your nose holes with your mask.

Who's making that noise?

I’m sorry your ponytail is stuck, that’s what happens when you see how many times you can wrap it around your mask.

I’m sorry to tell you, but your child thought her mask made her a superhero. She tried to fly off the jungle gym at recess …

I’m sorry your breath stinks in your mask, maybe we should all try to brush better.

Please take those cookies out of your mask. No, you are not a chipmunk.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 11, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I'm not much on pink, gold and frills and luckily Kath and I have similar tastes but the rule is inside the house is hers and I get the garage and outside stuff although she still tells me what NOT to do and winky hints ..   

With 4 kids and all their friends we went comfy, bulky and durable (oak, wrought iron and thick leather).
.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 11, 2020)

Couple things;
We had our first case of The Wuhan at work. Couple hundred employees at 24 hr operation. Only African American that starts few hrs behind me was the unlucky one. He is back at work alrdy. Person he was in constant contact with shows no symptoms. 

Came home from work tonite to see 4 cops roll up and park on side yard street. Have a corner lot. Wife was on the deck and they seemed to be eyeing us up but continued around the front down the street with their guns drawn. We went inside to let them do what they needed. Thought they were headed to the Mexicans 2 doors down who always have a van with two guys in it idling watching the street. Instead they hit the next door neighbor.  Now I know he does some sort of drug at least occasionally or did because he's tripped out on me twice. Claimed someone was tunneling under his house to get at his daughter. Cops showed up and I was hoping they would ask to go inside to assure his safety and get a look around but they didnt.  Other than that he's been a good neighbor. Got a women who moved in who was fixing things up. Seemed in better place. Very odd.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 11, 2020)

I am happy to announce the Return of Movie Night! Movie Night Rides Again! Son of Movie Night!

I'm showing nothing but comedies and musicals for the next 12 weeks. We need a laugh and escapism.

Thursday June 25 we'll begin with Some Like it Hot! Then, July 2 it's Yankee Doodle Dandy. On July 9 we'll watch Born Yesterday with Judy Holliday and Broderick Crawford playing the funniest game of gin rummy ever filmed.

Want more? On the 16th it's William Powell and Myrna Loy as Nick and Nora Charles in The Thin Man.

The corn will be poppin' and I'm treating everyone to wine and cheese on opening night.  If you're in the Tri-State area, do drop by!


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 11, 2020)

Talking of movies, here is a quaint movie from 1936. Be warned the last four minutes are missing.


Its an H.G. Wells story about an ordinary man who the Gods gave the power to work miracles.
I will tell you the ending because the ending is missing. I purchased the DVD of the film so I know how it ends, and it will not spoil the story to  know the ending. But it will spoil it if you watch the film and can't see the ending.
So the ending is that after a lot of consultation with all kinds of people about what to do with his powers, the man who could work miracles becomes a complete megalomaniac and decides to rule the world himself. He creates a huge temple and teleports all the worlds leaders to it to tell them how he will run the world. One man says we need time to consider this. So the man who could work miracles says, I want this decided before the sun goes down. They say its not enough time. so he says, then I will stop the world from turning. Someone says 'no' you can't do that, so he says yes I can and stops the world turning. The result is everything and everyone is hurled into space.
But he had previously made himself invincible so he is still alive, and he realizes he does not know how to rule the world and wishes himself back to the point in time where he could not do miracles. The world is restored to normal and the Gods discuss their mistake, saying maybe if we give humans a small amount of power at a time they would do better.


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 12, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> Talking of movies, here is a quaint movie from 1936. Be warned the last four minutes are missing.
> 
> 
> Its an H.G. Wells story about an ordinary man who the Gods gave the power to work miracles.
> ...


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 12, 2020)

Thanks Hossfly, Here is another H. G. Wells classic


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Jun 12, 2020)

See you next time guys!


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 12, 2020)

I just got back from dropping a few things off at Goodwill. Apparently they don’t take clothes hangers, so I guess those will get recycled. In a bit I’m going to go pick up my rental van, bring it back here, and load up most of my stuff. I’ll put a couple of things in tomorrow morning, then it’s moving time.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 12, 2020)

Nosmo King said:


> I am happy to announce the Return of Movie Night! Movie Night Rides Again! Son of Movie Night!
> 
> I'm showing nothing but comedies and musicals for the next 12 weeks. We need a laugh and escapism.
> 
> ...



I would be at every one of your movie nights, if I was anywhere near, Nosmo.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 12, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> Talking of movies, here is a quaint movie from 1936. Be warned the last four minutes are missing.
> 
> 
> Its an H.G. Wells story about an ordinary man who the Gods gave the power to work miracles.
> ...



Sometimes a 'small amount of power at a time' isn't working out all that well either.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 12, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> I just got back from dropping a few things off at Goodwill. Apparently they don’t take clothes hangers, so I guess those will get recycled. In a bit I’m going to go pick up my rental van, bring it back here, and load up most of my stuff. I’ll put a couple of things in tomorrow morning, then it’s moving time.



Moving again?  Did I miss an earlier announcement?  Good thing?  Bad thing? Where ya going?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 12, 2020)

There's a dog in the classroom:


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 12, 2020)

And there's a bunny in this one


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 12, 2020)

She doesn't really have three legs


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 12, 2020)

I just watched, 'things to come' and it must have been a depressing film for people in 1936. It predicted war that would  last until the 1970's and pestilence that would wipe out half the population. It can be of little consolation to the people in 1936 that the film ends in around 2035 when it predicts a new order of world peace, and a scientific age of wonders.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 12, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I just got back from dropping a few things off at Goodwill. Apparently they don’t take clothes hangers, so I guess those will get recycled. In a bit I’m going to go pick up my rental van, bring it back here, and load up most of my stuff. I’ll put a couple of things in tomorrow morning, then it’s moving time.
> ...


I’m headed back to Florida. Hopefully a good thing, we’ll see. I’m not a fan of the weather.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 12, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Sounds interesting. Terrible time of year to move to Florida I think, but keep us advised.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 13, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Sounds interesting. Terrible time of year to move to Florida I think, but keep us advised


The timing has been terrible, but we decided on it early in the year.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 13, 2020)

Saturday morning!

Been remiss the last couple weeks...Watching the main drag where I spent a significant portion of my younger days getting burned to the ground was damned depressing.

Nonetheless, let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Corazon (Jun 13, 2020)

Bye guys! See you next time, hopefully tomorrow


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 13, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds interesting. Terrible time of year to move to Florida I think, but keep us advised
> ...



We?  The plot thickens?


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 13, 2020)

Question: Why do bees hum? 
Answer:    They don't know the words.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Jun 14, 2020)

Bye guys! See you next time!  
Have a nice and beautiful day, all of you!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 15, 2020)

Let’s all join hands and sing Rubber Ducky just like Burt does on the Muppets.  It will bring about world peace.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 15, 2020)

Big Black Dog said:


> Let’s all join hands and sing Rubber Ducky just like Burt does on the Muppets.  It will bring about world peace.



Rubber Ducky was Ernie's song.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 15, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I've moved in with my girlfriend.  I'm mostly unpacked now.  I have a job interview this morning, and it turns out that over the last few days of moving, I got another job offer and a third job is expecting to have me come in for a pre-employment screening. I am not really comfortable with this sort of situation because I worry about accepting a job offer, then deciding another offer is better when I get more information, but better too many choices than not enough.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 16, 2020)

OMG! How much have I missed?  There's too much for me to follow so I'll have to pay more attention.
I've been off work the past two weeks.  Two brothers here the first week and one still here until the end of June.  The partner has been banished (probably forever) and we have been getting loads of work done.  Lots of clean up, lots of trees going down, lots of brush burned, and a lot of family comradery. My siblings and I have established a "party line" where we can all post and respond. I am overcoming my depression and feeling so much better.  I now have a shower and a laundry, at least for summer.  (Think camp or homestead.)  By the time this brother leaves, the roof will be on the barn.  I have found a local who can get my Deere 410 working (for a cost).  Life is good.  How are all the CS-ers doing?


----------



## Corazon (Jun 16, 2020)

Bye guys! See you tomorrow!


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 16, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> OMG! How much have I missed?  There's too much for me to follow so I'll have to pay more attention.
> I've been off work the past two weeks.  Two brothers here the first week and one still here until the end of June.  The partner has been banished (probably forever) and we have been getting loads of work done.  Lots of clean up, lots of trees going down, lots of brush burned, and a lot of family comradery. My siblings and I have established a "party line" where we can all post and respond. I am overcoming my depression and feeling so much better.  I now have a shower and a laundry, at least for summer.  (Think camp or homestead.)  By the time this brother leaves, the roof will be on the barn.  I have found a local who can get my Deere 410 working (for a cost).  Life is good.  How are all the CS-ers doing?



So happy things are getting better for you GW. Now if you can arrange to have the surgery you so badly need, and that 'partner' is gone for good, I suspect life will get even better.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 16, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



You always worry too much. But sounds like things are good for you now and continue to get better. I didn't know you had a girlfriend, but I'm sure she's great and deserves you and you her.  (I love a good love story but really REALLY want happy endings.)


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 16, 2020)

Big Black Dog said:


> Let’s all join hands and sing Rubber Ducky just like Burt does on the Muppets.  It will bring about world peace.



Ummm. . . okay. What could it hurt? But do we have to wear gloves?


----------



## IS_JESS_AN_ACCOUNT (Jun 16, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> It is said that if you find the artist's feet in the pink bag in the middle of the bottom row, and work up from there, you'll see the rest of him. I'll admit so far I have been unsuccessful.
> 
> View attachment 346197


Working from the top, in the middle there is a plain sky blue bag and then a plain orange bag followed by a darker blue bag.  Below this this is an ornate lime green bag next to a pink bag with tassels.  The artist's head is just below these, there is a bright yellow streak running down the forehead and below that you can see the artist's nostrils.  Working down to the shoes you will see the shoulders, arms, what appears to be the bottom seam of a jacket and then the legs.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 16, 2020)

IS_JESS_AN_ACCOUNT said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > It is said that if you find the artist's feet in the pink bag in the middle of the bottom row, and work up from there, you'll see the rest of him. I'll admit so far I have been unsuccessful.
> ...



Brilliant. I never would have seen it. But welcome to the Coffee Shop IS_JESS_AN_ACCOUNT. New friends are always welcome here. Please read over the OP to see what we're all about and keep on joining in. Newcomers receive a complimentary beverage (though I rarely ever know what the heck it is I'm serving so what you get is sort of a crap shoot. . . .)


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 17, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > OMG! How much have I missed?  There's too much for me to follow so I'll have to pay more attention.
> ...


I go back to work tonight, after two weeks off.  My brother will be here until the 30th and he plans to continue helping get things done.  And there are lots of things to do.  I have cleaned up a lot of messes that didn't get there in a day or a week that require more attention.
I've missed so much here and am not as informed as to how y'all are faring so far this summer.  My job has kept me out of house arrest and Alaska is pretty much open for business, with a few exceptions and some limitations.  I sure was happy to visit both my hair cutter and my pedicurist.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Montrovant (Jun 17, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> I sure was happy to visit both my hair cutter and my pedicurist.



I haven’t used the former in decades and have never used the latter.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 17, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I sure was happy to visit both my hair cutter and my pedicurist.
> ...


After I had my lengthy locks shorn I found more regular maintenance was required to keep the mop out of my face.  The pedicurist is a necessity if I don't want to click on the floor like my dog does because my hips will not flex enough to allow me to maintain my tarsal claws unaided.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 17, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I didn't get my hair cut from my teens until somewhere around I turned 40, I guess.  Since then I've just been shaving it myself.  I keep it at just a buzz cut these days.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 17, 2020)

Hi all, finally back to getting things done around the house with the wife coming up with new projects despite others not being completed yet.  Her latest was she wanted one of her Mexican blankets hung over the headboard.  Some of you have already seen the finished work in Arts and Crafts.  For those who haven't here it is........





Yeah, I'm showing off........  It's what I do best.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 17, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


My lengthy locks initially succumbed to my DNA......  Originally my Indian side wanted scalp my European side but the European genes won out resulting in a receding hairline that left me with a Ben Franklin style.......  Finally got tired of that and now I just use my Wahl electric clippers and buzz cut every couple of weeks.  
Sometimes I do consider dunking my head in a bucket of Nair so I don't have to worry about it.......


----------



## Mindful (Jun 18, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



You mean India ~ British Empire?


----------



## Mindful (Jun 18, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Desperately need a pedicure. Vietnamese nail salons are springing up around every corner.

And this is Germany!


----------



## Bloodrock444 (Jun 18, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> I read this week that Dr. Faucci has now recommended that schools reopen. But the question remains whether the students should wear masks at school. Some thoughts (not mine but just some thoughts) of how masks might work out in elementary school:
> 
> Please don’t snap Billy's mask in his face.
> 
> ...


My wife is a first grade teacher. Her school are debating this issue. I believe masks will not be mandatory.


----------



## Corazon (Jun 18, 2020)

Unfortunately I don't feel very well now
I've got a severe headache that increases with coughing and movement!
I think I'm going to sleep 
See you next time


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 18, 2020)

Corazon pls take care... Not a good time to be getting ill... Plenty of rest if possible...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 18, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


No, Injun, dirty, savage redskin mixed with genocidal, conquering honky............


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 18, 2020)

Corazon said:


> Unfortunately I don't feel very well now
> I've got a severe headache that increases with coughing and movement!
> I think I'm going to sleep
> See you next time



Oh my, that sounds like COVID-19 symptoms possibly. Do take care and feel better Corazon.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 18, 2020)

Bloodrock444 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I read this week that Dr. Faucci has now recommended that schools reopen. But the question remains whether the students should wear masks at school. Some thoughts (not mine but just some thoughts) of how masks might work out in elementary school:
> ...



I hope that is the decision just because of the futility of putting masks on the kids. The risk to children is so small that it wouldn't help much, and that list, while of course humorous, is humorous because it speaks so much truth.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 18, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 351838



The dog I grew up with, and was my only dowry when Hombre and I married, was a lot smaller than that one. But he grew up with and loved the cats. And many times I would see kittens cuddled up with him or sleeping on top of him. The mama cats would come get him to 'baby sit' when they wanted to go hunt. The tom cats were often not friendly to the babies but the dog kept them at bay.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 18, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



No. Here in New Mexico most of our resident Native Americans still refer to themselves as Indians, and so we refer to them that way too. Many different tribes represented in our area so "Indian food" may or may not be of the Asian variety around here.

Indian fry bread is a special treat and delicacy here--we all make it but it never tastes quite as good as it does when the Indians make it.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 19, 2020)

Hi everyone.
Sorry I haven't posted since Feb.
Mr. P put up a good fight but too many complications, one after another, just too many and it wore him down.
He passed away yesterday afternoon.
I have now joined the many here in the widows club.
Don't worry about me, I have good friends taking care of me with lots of love and support.
I'm taking a few months off from posting, but I will come back when I feel ready to do so.
One chapter of my life has ended and a new one begins.

Take care everybody I miss you all .
As Schwarzenegger said I'll be back.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 19, 2020)

My condolences peach174 ...


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 20, 2020)

peach174 said:


> Hi everyone.
> Sorry I haven't posted since Feb.
> Mr. P put up a good fight but too many complications, one after another, just too many and it wore him down.
> He passed away yesterday afternoon.
> ...



I'm so sorry peach. I'm glad you have support during this time. Take care of yourself, remember all the good times with Mr. P.


----------



## Corazon (Jun 20, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


> Corazon pls take care... Not a good time to be getting ill... Plenty of rest if possible...


Hi Ridgerunner thanks for your message 
I've spent two days in bed but I'm now ok.
My headache has gone!


----------



## Corazon (Jun 20, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately I don't feel very well now
> ...


Hi Foxfyre 
thanks for your message! 
I feel better now, no headache. But I've spent two days in bed....always with headache 
I called my doctor but he don't want to visit because of the virus and the lockdown...he just answers the phone (he told me to take some paracetamol)


----------



## Oddball (Jun 20, 2020)

Saturday morning!

The goings-on of the last week has left me a bit salty.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Corazon (Jun 20, 2020)

Bye guys! See you next time! Hope you all have a nice day!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 21, 2020)

peach174 said:


> Hi everyone.
> Sorry I haven't posted since Feb.
> Mr. P put up a good fight but too many complications, one after another, just too many and it wore him down.
> He passed away yesterday afternoon.
> ...



Peach, there are no words. I was afraid when you went so long without checking in here. You are such a special person and Mr. P must have been awesome for you to have loved him so. You do need time to grieve. So many have lost their life companions over the years but it never gets easier. Know that you remain in my prayers and I'm sure those of many. We hope hope hope you will return.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 21, 2020)

Corazon said:


> Hi Foxfyre
> thanks for your message!
> I feel better now, no headache. But I've spent two days in bed....always with headache
> I called my doctor but he don't want to visit because of the virus and the lockdown...he just answers the phone (he told me to take some paracetamol)



So good to hear you're feeling better, and I hope you are able to get tested soon. I think it quite possible you did have the virus and it would be good to know that if that was the case. At least if they determine that having it gives us immunity.

In March, I had three or so days with a bad headache--bad enough I needed to take pain relievers and one day of a slight sore throat.  I am one that almost never has headaches. The following week or so Hombre had the same thing and he too almost never has headaches. I didn't have a thermometer then so don't know if we had a fever.

The symptoms passed and it was after that they started really describing symptoms. And now we wonder if he had the virus. Most people who get it do have fairly short lived and non life threatening symptoms. We've not been tested either though so until we are, we won't know.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 21, 2020)

I didn't get in here at all Friday night or all day yesterday. Complications of real life but nothing really serious, so won't bore everybody with the details. But happy ya'll keep the place running.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 21, 2020)

Somebody must not have gotten the memo that he/she needed to move his/her car. Makes for a really bad day.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 21, 2020)

Father's Day and 34 year wedding anniversary mmm ..  and usually the first day of summer..

So far, this day is going great.... 

.. a Vegas wedding then when she was absolutely sure  (4 children ) she insisted on a Church wedding...  
.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 21, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Peach, there are no words. I was afraid when you went so long without checking in here. You are such a special person and Mr. P must have been awesome for you to have loved him so. You do need time to grieve. So many have lost their life companions over the years but it never gets easier. Know that you remain in my prayers and I'm sure those of many. We hope hope hope you will return.




Don't worry, I will come back.
I enjoy this place very much. 
Right now there is so much to do and take care of.
He was a wonderful Husband and I shall miss him greatly. He told me to continue to enjoy life and that's what I'm doing.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 21, 2020)

peach174 said:


> Don't worry, I will come back.
> I enjoy this place very much.
> Right now there is so much to do and take care of.
> He was a wonderful Husband and I shall miss him greatly. He told me to continue to enjoy life and that's what I'm doing.



That's a great attitude Peach and that's what I would hope and pray my darlin wife would do as well.
.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 22, 2020)

peach174 said:


> Don't worry, I will come back.
> I enjoy this place very much.
> Right now there is so much to do and take care of.
> He was a wonderful Husband and I shall miss him greatly. He told me to continue to enjoy life and that's what I'm doing.



And meanwhile you remain in my/our prayers.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 22, 2020)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Father's Day and 34 year wedding anniversary mmm ..  and usually the first day of summer..
> 
> So far, this day is going great....
> 
> ...



LOL. Do you celebrate both anniversaries? My sister & bro-in-law (RIP) eloped to marry as my mother was adamant she shouldn't marry a Catholic and his mother was just as adamant he shouldn't marry a Protestant. Then they got married in our family Protestant church to make my family happy and then again in his hometown Catholic church to make his family happy. Three marriages, three anniversaries. But the marriage lasted 50+ years.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 22, 2020)

peach174 said:


> Hi everyone.
> Sorry I haven't posted since Feb.
> Mr. P put up a good fight but too many complications, one after another, just too many and it wore him down.
> He passed away yesterday afternoon.
> ...


Most heartfelt condolences, Peach.  It's been a long  battle for you and Mr. Peach.  I have full confidence that you will bounce back and still cherish your memories.  You are so strong.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 22, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> LOL. Do you celebrate both anniversaries? My sister & bro-in-law (RIP) eloped to marry as my mother was adamant she shouldn't marry a Catholic and his mother was just as adamant he shouldn't marry a Protestant. Then they got married in our family Protestant church to make my family happy and then again in his hometown Catholic church to make his family happy. Three marriages, three anniversaries. But the marriage lasted 50+ years.



 Funny thing, yesterday my wife reminded me that my youngest daughter was christened on that,"church wedding day" as well and I had to upgrade the child count to 4.

 So nope, the June 21st date stuck probably because I'm lousy at remembering dates (first day of summer is easy to remember) and Kath (I call her Doll) let me get away with it. Basically, I was all in on the first marriage and eternity was included but I guess she, let's say we .. wanted a guarantee.

I'm officially an Episcopalian and Doll is Catholic. For us it was, hey, we're getting married in Las Vegas and we'd love for you to show up and celebrate, dinner and fun times to follow. 

The competition between organized religions is a tricky subject and confusing to me yet my sense is that if we follow the righteous path things will naturally work out.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 23, 2020)

peach174 said:


> Hi everyone.
> Sorry I haven't posted since Feb.
> Mr. P put up a good fight but too many complications, one after another, just too many and it wore him down.
> He passed away yesterday afternoon.
> ...


Oh Peach, I'm so sorry for your loss.  May God grant you the peace that passes all understanding.


----------



## Corazon (Jun 24, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Foxfyre
> ...


Thanks Foxfyre! 
When I had those severe headaches I was worried about the virus...luckily it looks like everything is ok now!
I don't know if I will be tested in the near future because my doctor is too much...lazy....lol
He doesn't want to visit...I think he's taking advantage of the lockdown to work the least possible


----------



## Corazon (Jun 24, 2020)

peach174 said:


> Hi everyone.
> Sorry I haven't posted since Feb.
> Mr. P put up a good fight but too many complications, one after another, just too many and it wore him down.
> He passed away yesterday afternoon.
> ...


My condolences peach174


----------



## Corazon (Jun 24, 2020)

Bye guys! See you next time!  
Have a nice day you all!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 24, 2020)

Just about panicked. Logged into USMB per usual, and the Icon I use takes me immediately to the Coffee Shop. But just now I was obviously logged in with everything showing as normal, but only got a message "The page you requested is not found."

My immediate thought was Ack!!! They've deleted the Coffee Shop!  But luckily I don't easily take no or you can't do that for an answer.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 24, 2020)

I've had a couple of interviews and went to a pre-employment test at another place, but so far I'm still looking for a job.  I expected to find out about one before today, but I'm still waiting; it would be good as far as schedule and location, and acceptable for salary.

It turns out I actually got a job offer from USPS, but it came via email right as I was getting everything packed up and moving.  They only give you a few days to reply, and oddly enough, while they sent quite a few emails to me about it, I think the second one was both a reminder I had an offer and a notice that the offer was rescinded.  Luckily it was for a job I probably shouldn't have applied for anyway: a lot of manual labor, they describe it as arduous physical activity.  I don't mind manual labor, but I'm not a big guy, nor all that young anymore, so I don't know how well I'd have done in the position.  Still, it might have been good to take it, tough it out for a year, and hope to use it to transition to another position.  I still have a number of postal applications in, so we'll see how those go.

So far things are going pretty well here otherwise.  The pets all like me.  Actually, the female dog likes me too much; she's been licking me like crazy the past week.  I'm on a daytime sleep schedule and have been fine with that, although my lady does go to sleep earlier than I do and gets up a bit earlier.  The weather is, of course, hot and humid, but it's cold in the house.    I need to get my FL license and registration, but I don't have the proper address verification yet.  I'm still waiting for the usual postal packet you get when you change your address, and although I was able to get FL car insurance, it hasn't been processed on the website so I can't print out anything from that.  None of the bills are in my name here, so I can't use those.  I also have to have an appointment to get a license (no walk-ins) and the earliest I could get was July 14.  I might be able to go into the next county and just walk in to the DMV there.

The internet here isn't great, sadly.  It's all wireless and the router is in a poor location, but there aren't any other places wired for it.  I may end up seeing if I can move it around a bit, or even run a long ethernet cable clipped along the ceiling or something to get it into a better location.

Just thought I'd give a little update.  The board is continuing to be filled with garbage lately.  The various issues in the country have not brought out the best in posters here.  If you don't hear from me much, it's because I'm just not coming here as often.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 25, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> I've had a couple of interviews and went to a pre-employment test at another place, but so far I'm still looking for a job.  I expected to find out about one before today, but I'm still waiting; it would be good as far as schedule and location, and acceptable for salary.
> 
> It turns out I actually got a job offer from USPS, but it came via email right as I was getting everything packed up and moving.  They only give you a few days to reply, and oddly enough, while they sent quite a few emails to me about it, I think the second one was both a reminder I had an offer and a notice that the offer was rescinded.  Luckily it was for a job I probably shouldn't have applied for anyway: a lot of manual labor, they describe it as arduous physical activity.  I don't mind manual labor, but I'm not a big guy, nor all that young anymore, so I don't know how well I'd have done in the position.  Still, it might have been good to take it, tough it out for a year, and hope to use it to transition to another position.  I still have a number of postal applications in, so we'll see how those go.
> 
> ...



Hope it all works out for you Montro.  We have had a LOT of experience moving and setting up in unfamiliar places, but experience doesn't make it any easier. Other than we know we will survive the hassle. And it always is a hassle. I don't know what it's like out there on the rest of the site these days as I haven't been out there for awhile. Guess I ought to at least see what's going on. But don't be a stranger to the Coffee Shop and work us in once in awhile. We're rather fond of you, you know.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 26, 2020)

I got a job offer from the place I was hoping for.  It will be less money than I was making in Georgia because I won't be getting the shift differential I had working third shift, but it's pretty close, it's enough money, and it's similar work to what I was doing.  I expect to be able to do well at it without having too long of a learning period.

I'll be starting July 13.  Hopefully it's a good job, as there are a couple of other possibilities I put in for that I could still end up getting offers on, but will now be declining if I do.

Now I just need to get my license and registration on my car for FL (which should include my voter registration) and I'll be pretty much set.  The only thing left is to figure out why I was willing to come back to this humid hellhole of a state.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Jun 26, 2020)

Corazon said:


> Unfortunately I don't feel very well now
> I've got a severe headache that increases with coughing and movement!
> I think I'm going to sleep
> See you next time



Get better!


----------



## Shawnee_b (Jun 26, 2020)

peach174 said:


> Hi everyone.
> Sorry I haven't posted since Feb.
> Mr. P put up a good fight but too many complications, one after another, just too many and it wore him down.
> He passed away yesterday afternoon.
> ...



I'm sorry for your loss Peach.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 26, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> I got a job offer from the place I was hoping for.  It will be less money than I was making in Georgia because I won't be getting the shift differential I had working third shift, but it's pretty close, it's enough money, and it's similar work to what I was doing.  I expect to be able to do well at it without having too long of a learning period.
> 
> I'll be starting July 13.  Hopefully it's a good job, as there are a couple of other possibilities I put in for that I could still end up getting offers on, but will now be declining if I do.
> 
> Now I just need to get my license and registration on my car for FL (which should include my voter registration) and I'll be pretty much set.  The only thing left is to figure out why I was willing to come back to this humid hellhole of a state.



I guess I always thought of Georgia as 'deep south', i.e. magnolia trees, humidity etc., more than I've thought of Florida that way. But I've spent no time in either state so my imagination probably isn't too accurate. Good news on getting the job you wanted though. That should relieve the stress cxonsiderably.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 26, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I got a job offer from the place I was hoping for.  It will be less money than I was making in Georgia because I won't be getting the shift differential I had working third shift, but it's pretty close, it's enough money, and it's similar work to what I was doing.  I expect to be able to do well at it without having too long of a learning period.
> ...


Georgia can be hot and humid, but it has all 4 seasons. Florida is more like 10 months of summer and 2 months of fall.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 27, 2020)

Saturday morning!

Still feeling mighty salty...BAN ALL THE THINGS!

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Shawnee_b (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 28, 2020)

Hi all! Haven't visited FoxFyre's place in awhile and I thought this video would be fun for you all. A hummingbird built it's nest within a foot of a University of Arizona camera. This is a time lapse of the babies from hatchlings to leaving the nest.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 28, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> I got a job offer from the place I was hoping for.  It will be less money than I was making in Georgia because I won't be getting the shift differential I had working third shift, but it's pretty close, it's enough money, and it's similar work to what I was doing.  I expect to be able to do well at it without having too long of a learning period.
> 
> I'll be starting July 13.  Hopefully it's a good job, as there are a couple of other possibilities I put in for that I could still end up getting offers on, but will now be declining if I do.
> 
> Now I just need to get my license and registration on my car for FL (which should include my voter registration) and I'll be pretty much set.  The only thing left is to figure out why I was willing to come back to this humid hellhole of a state.


Congratulations and good luck, Montro!  It seems you are moving on with life.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 28, 2020)

We found a brand new turkey poult yesterday.  Funny thing is, the tom has been dead since last Sep.  I recalled a term I learned in biology classes and looked it up as it pertained to turkeys.  Seems turkey hens are capable of parthenogenesis. One mom, no dad, imagine that.  Little tyke is in a plastic tub in the kitchen now.  Unbelievable how much noise a few ounces of fluff can make.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 29, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> Hi all! Haven't visited FoxFyre's place in awhile and I thought this video would be fun for you all. A hummingbird built it's nest within a foot of a University of Arizona camera. This is a time lapse of the babies from hatchlings to leaving the nest.



Actually that's really interesting. You wonder how she keeps from stabbing them to death but just like eagle parents, they moms of the bitty birds seem to know what they're doing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 29, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> We found a brand new turkey poult yesterday.  Funny thing is, the tom has been dead since last Sep.  I recalled a term I learned in biology classes and looked it up as it pertained to turkeys.  Seems turkey hens are capable of parthenogenesis. One mom, no dad, imagine that.  Little tyke is in a plastic tub in the kitchen now.  Unbelievable how much noise a few ounces of fluff can make.



I had heard that about turkeys too. It seems the poults born from that method are always toms? I wouldn't want to be quoted on that though.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## beautress (Jun 29, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> We found a brand new turkey poult yesterday.  Funny thing is, the tom has been dead since last Sep.  I recalled a term I learned in biology classes and looked it up as it pertained to turkeys.  Seems turkey hens are capable of parthenogenesis. One mom, no dad, imagine that.  Little tyke is in a plastic tub in the kitchen now.  Unbelievable how much noise a few ounces of fluff can make.


Wow, Gallantwarrior, that's wonderful!!! I've been enjoying 30 baby chicks, and just a month later, they're pullets. I've been noticing they grow about a half an inch a day! It started out at Tractor Supply. They had an area with all this little "peep! peep!" going on, although it wasn't very loud since newborn chicks don't have opera skills right off the eggshell. 

Oh, and I've been offline a long time. My new boyfriend complained I was online just one too many times, when I dismantled the computer and took the whole works upstairs to my late husband's office, where I wasn't going very often since it made me cry every time I went in there. But he's been gone 4 years, and I need to use the space for paperwork that needs doing from time to time. Not much of an excuse, but it's the truth. Needless to mention, I was in withdrawal because of the people right here that I love and enjoy their posts and what they think. 

Last week I was hospitalized with a gall bladder problem, and was threatened with a shortened lifespan if I didn't get a surgery last Monday. Since I had to wait 11 hours for my issue of excruciating pain in odd places, I started feeling a little better 9 hours later with no treatment whatever. I was so very annoyed by the time my turn rolled around, I made the decision not to engage a surgeon, but to read up on gall bladder problems and what you could do about it sans surgery. I found several references, and they all said the same thing: apples.

So I'm on the apple diet for 5 days in which I can have apples, apple juice, filtered apple juice, and sugarless apple pie without a crust or topping. <giggle> And today I felt so good I spread 9 sacks of pebbles from Home Depot into the holes created by 3 days of lightening and thunder storms that rained the same amount of water on my little 14 acre place  that would have been a flash flood anywhere else. My 2.5 acre lake became a 3 acre lake in the meantime, but it's all good. That was water coming down on us like nothing I've ever seen in my life.

It took me about 3 hours to get myself back online this evening when all the work was done. And I better go get some unfiltered apple juice because it's working. Instead of dying, I think I will be eating at least 2 apples a day as soon as my 5 solid days of apples is over. The darndest thing about apples is that even if that's all you get, you're really not hungry for other foods. 

Look forward to getting out there and seeing what's going on in USMB discussions, which I have so sorely missed. Love you all. ~


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 29, 2020)

beautress said:


> *It started out at Tractor Supply.*



Some of the best stories in my life have started with those exact words...


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 29, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all! Haven't visited FoxFyre's place in awhile and I thought this video would be fun for you all. A hummingbird built it's nest within a foot of a University of Arizona camera. This is a time lapse of the babies from hatchlings to leaving the nest.
> ...


Good point, the margin for error there has to be pretty small!


----------



## Corazon (Jun 30, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately I don't feel very well now
> ...


Thanks Shawnee_b!


----------



## Corazon (Jun 30, 2020)

See you next time guys! 
Thanks for everything!


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 30, 2020)

beautress said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > We found a brand new turkey poult yesterday.  Funny thing is, the tom has been dead since last Sep.  I recalled a term I learned in biology classes and looked it up as it pertained to turkeys.  Seems turkey hens are capable of parthenogenesis. One mom, no dad, imagine that.  Little tyke is in a plastic tub in the kitchen now.  Unbelievable how much noise a few ounces of fluff can make.
> ...


That's a lot to digest, Beau!  (hh-ha-ha!) Hopefully you are feeling better by now.  Get your new boyfriend on line and on the board.  He'll enjoy the CS, I'm sure.
My little parthenogenic tom did not make it.  My brother got him eating and drinking but he still died.  A friend who raises turkeys assured us that the poults are notoriously difficult to raise as hatchlings.  Unfortunately, I fear a fox got the mama.  We spotted a fox and the next day she was gone and has not reappeared since then.  While free-ranging birds are happy and healthy, they are also unfortunately  prey.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 30, 2020)

So I would like to ask the lounge for some advice. My next door neighbor died at the beginning of June after fighting cancer for a couple years. His widow is not doing well and I'm kind of worried she may kill herself. My wife and I have been helping her with getting her trash and her mail. She also has health problems as well as balance problems. She has always been an introvert and totally dependent on her husband so yeah this is not good. We've suggested meeting with bereavement groups but she doesn't like people. She is barely comfortable with us and we've been neighbors for 20 years. She keeps trying to do things herself and falling. I'm practically begging her to call me when she needs help with something but she won't. Any advice is most welcome.


----------



## beautress (Jun 30, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I'm so sorry you lost your sweet baby turkey, GW.   

I'm okay, just not sure my not-so-romantic love life is gonna work out.


----------



## beautress (Jun 30, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> So I would like to ask the lounge for some advice. My next door neighbor died at the beginning of June after fighting cancer for a couple years. His widow is not doing well and I'm kind of worried she may kill herself. My wife and I have been helping her with getting her trash and her mail. She also has health problems as well as balance problems. She has always been an introvert and totally dependent on her husband so yeah this is not good. We've suggested meeting with bereavement groups but she doesn't like people. She is barely comfortable with us and we've been neighbors for 20 years. She keeps trying to do things herself and falling. I'm practically begging her to call me when she needs help with something but she won't. Any advice is most welcome.


Prayers up for your neighbor lady, M.Mike.


----------



## Oddball (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 1, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> So I would like to ask the lounge for some advice. My next door neighbor died at the beginning of June after fighting cancer for a couple years. His widow is not doing well and I'm kind of worried she may kill herself.


 
Well MarathonMike that's a tough one... Are there any adult children or relatives that you can contact? I feel silly asking because that is such a simple solution that I am sure you would have pulled that one out of your hat... Is there a religious back ground in the family? 
You can only help someone if they want the help... She may just give up... Wouldn't be the first time...
Best of luck and it is a good thing you and your wife are doing...


----------



## boedicca (Jul 1, 2020)

Today is a horrible day.  For over 20 years, my coffee bean of choice has been Adam's Organic Rocket Espresso.   I just found out that Peerless Coffee has discontinued making it.  I am so sad.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 1, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> So I would like to ask the lounge for some advice. My next door neighbor died at the beginning of June after fighting cancer for a couple years. His widow is not doing well and I'm kind of worried she may kill herself. My wife and I have been helping her with getting her trash and her mail. She also has health problems as well as balance problems. She has always been an introvert and totally dependent on her husband so yeah this is not good. We've suggested meeting with bereavement groups but she doesn't like people. She is barely comfortable with us and we've been neighbors for 20 years. She keeps trying to do things herself and falling. I'm practically begging her to call me when she needs help with something but she won't. Any advice is most welcome.


Oooh, tough one, Mike.  If she doesn't want help but needs it... Does she have any relatives who might step up to help?  She might need to go into an assisted living home.  I would just keep helping where I could and hope for the best.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 1, 2020)

beautress said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


Thanks, Beau.  I always wish the best for you but sometimes these relationships don't work out the way we'd like. I had to inform my (former) partner of 17+ years that he should not plan on moving back to my place.  He needs to get his house cleaned up and has persistently complained that the time he spends at my place interferes with his work there.  After his stroke/heart attack last July, I brought him here to help him and that has proved to be a disaster.  He's become physically abusive as well as emotionally abusive.  I don't need that in my life.  I have to break a co-dependent relationship and that isn't easy.  This is further complicated by the financial ties.  Good luck with your not-so-romantic relationship.  I recommend becoming independent, tout suite.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 1, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > So I would like to ask the lounge for some advice. My next door neighbor died at the beginning of June after fighting cancer for a couple years. His widow is not doing well and I'm kind of worried she may kill herself. My wife and I have been helping her with getting her trash and her mail. She also has health problems as well as balance problems. She has always been an introvert and totally dependent on her husband so yeah this is not good. We've suggested meeting with bereavement groups but she doesn't like people. She is barely comfortable with us and we've been neighbors for 20 years. She keeps trying to do things herself and falling. I'm practically begging her to call me when she needs help with something but she won't. Any advice is most welcome.
> ...


Thanks GW. Yes the daughter comes by and brings groceries and checks on her. We've talked but she says she doesn't know what to do with her. If she keeps falling, she may have to go to assisted living.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 1, 2020)

For the last few days the wife has been hinting she wants beef tips with gravy.  Today I finally made some for her and they are good considering I don't remember ever making them before.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 1, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> For the last few days the wife has been hinting she wants beef tips with gravy.  Today I finally made some for her and they are good considering I don't remember ever making them before.


That looks good! How did you prepare the tips? I assume you did the rice separately.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 1, 2020)

beautress said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > We found a brand new turkey poult yesterday.  Funny thing is, the tom has been dead since last Sep.  I recalled a term I learned in biology classes and looked it up as it pertained to turkeys.  Seems turkey hens are capable of parthenogenesis. One mom, no dad, imagine that.  Little tyke is in a plastic tub in the kitchen now.  Unbelievable how much noise a few ounces of fluff can make.
> ...


You should see another benefit from that apple diet.........  Can you say colon cleanse?  I knew you could.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 1, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > For the last few days the wife has been hinting she wants beef tips with gravy.  Today I finally made some for her and they are good considering I don't remember ever making them before.
> ...


Normally it calls for top sirloin but all I had on hand was a couple of rather large ribeyes. 
3 lbs meat cubed
1 small onion diced
2 cloves garlic crushed
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper
1/2 cup flour
1 Tsp ketchup
32 oz beef stock
tsp Worcestershire sauce

Mix flour, salt and pepper
Cube meat and dredge in  flour mix
Dice the onions, crush the garlic and add to skillet (with a couple of Tsps oil of your choice)
Cook over medium heat until onions are translucent
Turn up heat to medium high and add a couple more Tsps of oil and dredged beef
Cook beef until seared then add the beef stock, ketchup and Worcestershire sauce plus a little more salt and pepper to taste
Simmer over medium heat for about 30 minutes
Cook type of rice you like per package instructions

You can thicken the gravy any way you choose, I made a small batch of roux and added that.
Serve over rice


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 1, 2020)

I find I miss having my brother around.  He's so upbeat and positive, and full of good advice.  He's still planning on returning when I get my surgery set up.  He's one of the truly good people on this planet.  I am sure that generations of students will miss Mr. ****** and his wisdom.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 1, 2020)

Ringel, how are you and Mrs R doing?


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 1, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Nice, I think I'll try this. I won't be as fancy as you cutting up Rib eyes tho.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 1, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel, how are you and Mrs R doing?


We're...... doing.......  Taking everything day to day.  She's having more problems which means she's taking more Tramadol which means she sleeps more.  Matter of fact we have to get her signed up with Hospice soon so they can take over her palliative care (et al).


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 1, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


I don't buy ribeyes unless they're on sale.  You can also use cubed chuck roast but I would cook that in a crock pot over 6 hours to make sure the meat is tender or use a "dry" salt brine to tenderize the chuck.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 1, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


We have a pressure cooker that is great for making meat tender, I'll probably use that.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 1, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> We have a pressure cooker that is great for making meat tender, I'll probably use that.



Winner winner pressure cooker dinner...


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 2, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Looks wonderful.

I make something similar but use somewhat cheaper stew meat instead of the more expensive cuts. Skip the flour but cook it longer until meat is falling apart tender. I stew it with the onions and garlic, salt & pepper to taste, and in soy sauce combined with worchestershire instead of ketchup. Serve over egg noodles.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 2, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel, how are you and Mrs R doing?
> ...



I so wish we had a prayer or care icon. But the two of you remain in my prayers.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 2, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> I find I miss having my brother around.  He's so upbeat and positive, and full of good advice.  He's still planning on returning when I get my surgery set up.  He's one of the truly good people on this planet.  I am sure that generations of students will miss Mr. ****** and his wisdom.



So glad you're getting that surgery, GW. I bet it will make all the difference in your quality of life. You are still partner free?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 2, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


I think there are at least thirty or so different recipes for Beef Tips, some with gravy, some without.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 2, 2020)

beautress said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > We found a brand new turkey poult yesterday.  Funny thing is, the tom has been dead since last Sep.  I recalled a term I learned in biology classes and looked it up as it pertained to turkeys.  Seems turkey hens are capable of parthenogenesis. One mom, no dad, imagine that.  Little tyke is in a plastic tub in the kitchen now.  Unbelievable how much noise a few ounces of fluff can make.
> ...



Sorry you're had the problem with your galbladder Beautress, but glad you found the solution for your problem. Is this the same boyfriend or a new one?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 2, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> So I would like to ask the lounge for some advice. My next door neighbor died at the beginning of June after fighting cancer for a couple years. His widow is not doing well and I'm kind of worried she may kill herself. My wife and I have been helping her with getting her trash and her mail. She also has health problems as well as balance problems. She has always been an introvert and totally dependent on her husband so yeah this is not good. We've suggested meeting with bereavement groups but she doesn't like people. She is barely comfortable with us and we've been neighbors for 20 years. She keeps trying to do things herself and falling. I'm practically begging her to call me when she needs help with something but she won't. Any advice is most welcome.



As others have suggested, does she have family you can notify? If you can't get that information, you might quietly notify adult protective services or whatever that might be called in your area and explain the problem as you see it. They are worthless in our area, but I've heard do better in others.

The risk of course is that she finds out who reported her and she cuts off all communication with you. There are no easy answers to such a situation. We're dealing with it with a friend of ours too.


----------



## beautress (Jul 2, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


We were engaged for 4 months. The engagement is officially over.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 2, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > So I would like to ask the lounge for some advice. My next door neighbor died at the beginning of June after fighting cancer for a couple years. His widow is not doing well and I'm kind of worried she may kill herself. My wife and I have been helping her with getting her trash and her mail. She also has health problems as well as balance problems. She has always been an introvert and totally dependent on her husband so yeah this is not good. We've suggested meeting with bereavement groups but she doesn't like people. She is barely comfortable with us and we've been neighbors for 20 years. She keeps trying to do things herself and falling. I'm practically begging her to call me when she needs help with something but she won't. Any advice is most welcome.
> ...


Thanks Foxfyre! Yes the daughter comes by 3 times a week or so. When we see Pam outside we always talk to her. She's more comfortable talking to my wife and will converse with her for a few minutes at least. I've just read that the danger period is after the initial shock wears off.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 2, 2020)

Well...tomorrow is the day I send Abby over to Rainbow Bridge. I hav e been putting it off for too long now.  She can no longer hold her bladder, she has that double eyelid thing going on, and she rarely wants snuggle time any more. She just sleeps all day and at night, she goes out on her own, but goes next door to sleep under the cars in the water department lot. She's just not having any fun and I have been selfish with not wanting to do this again. I thought Karma would be the last but nope. Now I get to send Abby too. Sigh.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 3, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Well...tomorrow is the day I send Abby over to Rainbow Bridge. I hav e been putting it off for too long now.  She can no longer hold her bladder, she has that double eyelid thing going on, and she rarely wants snuggle time any more. She just sleeps all day and at night, she goes out on her own, but goes next door to sleep under the cars in the water department lot. She's just not having any fun and I have been selfish with not wanting to do this again. I thought Karma would be the last but nope. Now I get to send Abby too. Sigh.



So sorry Grace. We all know how difficult it is. All we can do is care. But we do.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 3, 2020)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
Kat for wellness
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Mindful and healing for her shoulder.
Good results for Nosmo's step nephew dealing with difficult surgeries.
Beautress for wellness.
Prayers/positive vibes for gallantwarrior and impending surgeries.
Peach in the passing of Mr. Peach
Ringel and Ms Ringel - comfort, wellness, peace, love for both.
Corazon for wellness.
Gracie and Mr. G. for continued progress for solutions and saying goodbye to their Abby.

And we leave the light on so that those who have been away can find their way back and we hope they do.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 3, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I do this on occasion but with noodles instead of rice...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 3, 2020)

Can't you just imagine this is GW's kitchen? You may need to click on the image. . .





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## beautress (Jul 3, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Well...tomorrow is the day I send Abby over to Rainbow Bridge. I hav e been putting it off for too long now.  She can no longer hold her bladder, she has that double eyelid thing going on, and she rarely wants snuggle time any more. She just sleeps all day and at night, she goes out on her own, but goes next door to sleep under the cars in the water department lot. She's just not having any fun and I have been selfish with not wanting to do this again. I thought Karma would be the last but nope. Now I get to send Abby too. Sigh.


Bless you for your courage in doing the right thing, Miss Gracie.


----------



## beautress (Jul 3, 2020)

May beauty surround you,
May God stay and found you,
May peace walk before you,
May Heaven adore you,
May all kindness warm you, 
May no evil harm you,
May good health be given you
May justice live in you
So satan will fear you
When you keep God near you.

This poem I wrote, and sent to al my beloved friends one Christmas, years ago. I love all of you and Foxy so much for contributing this amazing thread that has gone on for many, many years, and I love the thread and all you who post here. Love, beautress/ aka freedombecki back when.


----------



## beautress (Jul 3, 2020)

beautress said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


Oh, since I wrote that, we kissed and made up. lol. I forget that sweetheart quarrels come and go sometimes. Old age ain't fer sissies. <giggle>


----------



## Gracie (Jul 4, 2020)

She is gone. It was not easy for me, or for her. They couldn't find a vein, but eventually did but they had to give her two shots to knock her out to do it. She fought it. Which made me wonder if I made a mistake. I said so to the vet, but the vet said she was so very dehydrated, and it was the worst they've seen in awhile, and I was doing her a mercy. I doubted it until they finally got the catheter in. Then abby just laid there, aware but unable to move. Vet asked me if I was ready and I said HELL YES IM READY AND SO IS SHE, but I whispered it because I didn't want Abby to see how stressed I was. Just as she injected the finale' shot, Abby looked at me. Saw me. And I think the look in her eyes was relief.  At least, that is the impression I got. I told her I loved her, only had her for 8 months but it felt like forever, and I thanked her for being my friend. I reminded her to come soon and let me know she found Gracie and Karma. I called them last night in prayer...telling to please wait at the gate...that Abby was coming. She is family too.

Alley cats don't live long. Lymphoma, cat leukmia, fights with bigger cats, dogs, mean people. Their lives are rough. She was on her own up to 10 months. But for 8 months, she was loved and taken care of. She was only 1 & 1/2 years old.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 4, 2020)

A hug across the miles to Gracie. . .


----------



## Corazon (Jul 4, 2020)

Happy 4th of July guys


----------



## Oddball (Jul 4, 2020)

Saturday morning!

Though the general saltiness remains, we'll celebrate Independence Day today.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Corazon (Jul 4, 2020)

See you next time guys!  
Have a wonderful 4th of July!


----------



## beautress (Jul 4, 2020)

Happy 4th , everyone with a special thanks for those who kept us free.















​


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 4, 2020)

Corazon said:


> Happy 4th of July guys



When you are back Corazon, are you all well now?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 4, 2020)

This Morning....


----------



## Oddball (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Montrovant (Jul 4, 2020)

I hope everyone had as good a 4th of July as they could, given circumstances.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 4, 2020)

Nothing finer than a one man parade.... After being told no parade....


----------



## beautress (Jul 4, 2020)

SFC Ollie said:


> Nothing finer than a one man parade.... After being told no parade....


That's the spirit, SFC Ollie!!!!   Love it!


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 4, 2020)

Hope your neighborhood was as covered in pyrotechnic smoke as mine. ALmost all of the municipal fireworks were cancelled but it seems everyone felt the same,,,it aint the Fourth without real fireworks. SO much law breaking going on it was beautiful. Cop drove thru once around 6 and that was it it.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 5, 2020)

The wife and I were treated to a wonderful site when we went out on the deck this evening. We have a nice view of Tucson as we live just outside the city limits. We expected to see just a couple of fireworks displays, but as 9 pm rolled around there were at least a half dozen shows going off all at once! Not to mention some locals that got some good fireworks from Mexico that made for some big kabooms. Nice! And what a night, not a breath of wind about 85 degrees and a big bright full moon. We sat out there for over an hour until they were all done.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 6, 2020)

Coffee shop has been a support during lockdown restrictions. Everyone in the same boat. I get cabin fever from time to time. And although there are flights out to certain destinations, I don’t think I could be bothered, with all the fiddling around; masks, check-in machines, social distancing on planes, etc.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 6, 2020)

Is anyone considering renting an RV for the first time? I never would have considered it, but the idea of flying on a plane for hours with people packed together is very unappealing. I wouldn't want to get one of those big box RVs, but they make some smaller ones that would be fine for two people.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 6, 2020)

Happy Birthday to 007 and me!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 6, 2020)

Big Black Dog said:


> Happy Birthday to 007 and me!



Omigosh it IS your and 007 's birthday today!!!  And may it be a happy one indeed with blessings for many more to come!










And if our Spoonman is still out there somewhere, it's his birthday too!

And birthday thought for the day, those of us who made it over Age 40 before there was much of an internet are doubly blessed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 6, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> Is anyone considering renting an RV for the first time? I never would have considered it, but the idea of flying on a plane for hours with people packed together is very unappealing. I wouldn't want to get one of those big box RVs, but they make some smaller ones that would be fine for two people.



In all honesty MM, I'm the wrong one to ask. I've always found traveling in an RV to be less than really comfortable, and I'm one of those who thinks vacations that include a lot of cooking and cleaning, grocery shopping, and laundry aren't really my idea of a vacation. Then there's the hassle of finding places to park, leveling and other chores 'making camp', dealing with annoying neighbors, At least that plane ride is only a few hours and then you're free as a bird to do whatever you want.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Mortimer (Jul 7, 2020)

I feel fresh got a fresh cut today sides shaved top 6mm


----------



## 007 (Jul 7, 2020)

Big Black Dog said:


> Happy Birthday to 007 and me!


Well THANK YOU pard, it nice to be remembered.

And HAPPY B-DAY to you too!!

I'm "officially" an OLD TIMER now... 65.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 7, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel, how are you and Mrs R doing?
> ...


That's...unfortunate.  At least you have access to palliative care.  I hope things go smoothly.  My heart goes out to you and Mrs. R.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 7, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I find I miss having my brother around.  He's so upbeat and positive, and full of good advice.  He's still planning on returning when I get my surgery set up.  He's one of the truly good people on this planet.  I am sure that generations of students will miss Mr. ****** and his wisdom.
> ...


Partner wasted no time returning to my place but he is staying in my old travel trailer and keeping his distance. I found out that I cannot use the power of attorney to sign quitclaim deeds.  Back to plan A, subdivide the property and file the unencumbered parcels in my name, or my daughter's name.   I did win the PCH sweepstakes until I was told I had to cough up $2600 for some kind of tax stamp.  Yah, I was born at night but not last night.  I reported the scum.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 7, 2020)

beautress said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


Good choice, Beau.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 7, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Well...tomorrow is the day I send Abby over to Rainbow Bridge. I hav e been putting it off for too long now.  She can no longer hold her bladder, she has that double eyelid thing going on, and she rarely wants snuggle time any more. She just sleeps all day and at night, she goes out on her own, but goes next door to sleep under the cars in the water department lot. She's just not having any fun and I have been selfish with not wanting to do this again. I thought Karma would be the last but nope. Now I get to send Abby too. Sigh.


Gosh, Gracie, it just never gets easier, does it? I buried my Roxie today.  She died two days ago but I haven't had the time to do her justice.  She was a wonderful guardian for her goats.  She allowed the little kids to use her for a playground, allowed the moms to push her around and steal her food, if I let them at all.  She served 12 years and it was undoubtedly her time and she passed quickly.  I buried her under the floor of the new barn.  Her spirit will continue to protect many future generations of goats.  Needless to say, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 7, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Well...tomorrow is the day I send Abby over to Rainbow Bridge. I hav e been putting it off for too long now.  She can no longer hold her bladder, she has that double eyelid thing going on, and she rarely wants snuggle time any more. She just sleeps all day and at night, she goes out on her own, but goes next door to sleep under the cars in the water department lot. She's just not having any fun and I have been selfish with not wanting to do this again. I thought Karma would be the last but nope. Now I get to send Abby too. Sigh.
> ...


Sorry to hear of yours as well.
How are things with you? Is the partner gone for good? Are things being more peaceful for you now? I need to catch up I guess. Been hanging out at twitter lately but it depresses me so I guess I am a glutton for punishment.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 8, 2020)

Gracie said:


> She is gone. It was not easy for me, or for her. They couldn't find a vein, but eventually did but they had to give her two shots to knock her out to do it. She fought it. Which made me wonder if I made a mistake. I said so to the vet, but the vet said she was so very dehydrated, and it was the worst they've seen in awhile, and I was doing her a mercy. I doubted it until they finally got the catheter in. Then abby just laid there, aware but unable to move. Vet asked me if I was ready and I said HELL YES IM READY AND SO IS SHE, but I whispered it because I didn't want Abby to see how stressed I was. Just as she injected the finale' shot, Abby looked at me. Saw me. And I think the look in her eyes was relief.  At least, that is the impression I got. I told her I loved her, only had her for 8 months but it felt like forever, and I thanked her for being my friend. I reminded her to come soon and let me know she found Gracie and Karma. I called them last night in prayer...telling to please wait at the gate...that Abby was coming. She is family too.
> 
> Alley cats don't live long. Lymphoma, cat leukmia, fights with bigger cats, dogs, mean people. Their lives are rough. She was on her own up to 10 months. But for 8 months, she was loved and taken care of. She was only 1 & 1/2 years old.


So many tears for those who cannot help themselves but who rely on us.  Hugs for you, Gracie, and for Abbie, too. She was so very fortunate to have you in her life.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 8, 2020)

SFC Ollie said:


> View attachment 359389
> This Morning....


Ollie, you are my hero.  Thank you for your service.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 8, 2020)

Anywho....I got an email from the apts I have been waiting 5 years. They said I was 3rd on the wait list. Then said I was 2nd. Sent out referal letters to past landlords. All seemed like it will go smoothly. Alas...no. The email said not to expect to be moving back home for this year anyway. Maybe next year. sigh.
So..I am doomed to live in this place for awhile longer. Lucky me. Hell, by the time they do call, IF they call..I will be too damn old to drive the uhaul on the 6 hour drive to get there. Plus MrG is all fucked up. Legs swollen, can't see out of one eye, pretty much crippled now he is. Gonna wind up in a wheel chair soon is my guess.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 8, 2020)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Partner seem unable to comprehend English language but at least he is keeping his distance.  If he doesn't get his shit together and fix that backhoe, he will be kicked out so fast his head will fall off.  Having my brothers here did help me overcome my depression and gave me a better perspective on how to deal with things.  I managed to rig a shower and laundry and that improves things a lot.  I also got three dump runs done.  That's a lot of trash and debris.  We were also permitted to burn a lot of the "slash" that was accumulating around my house.  Things have improved but it was tough to lose Roxie, as you may understand.  How are things going for you?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 8, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Anywho....I got an email from the apts I have been waiting 5 years. They said I was 3rd on the wait list. Then said I was 2nd. Sent out referal letters to past landlords. All seemed like it will go smoothly. Alas...no. The email said not to expect to be moving back home for this year anyway. Maybe next year. sigh.
> So..I am doomed to live in this place for awhile longer. Lucky me. Hell, by the time they do call, IF they call..I will be too damn old to drive the uhaul on the 6 hour drive to get there. Plus MrG is all fucked up. Legs swollen, can't see out of one eye, pretty much crippled now he is. Gonna wind up in a wheel chair soon is my guess.


Damned, Gracie!  How is he handling this situation?  How are you doing?  I just wish there were more I could do to help.  You are precious to me.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 8, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> Is anyone considering renting an RV for the first time? I never would have considered it, but the idea of flying on a plane for hours with people packed together is very unappealing. I wouldn't want to get one of those big box RVs, but they make some smaller ones that would be fine for two people.



I would; but it’s not going to get me over the Pond.

I wonder if I could hire a raft. Like the Kon-Tiki.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 8, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Coffee shop has been a support during lockdown restrictions. Everyone in the same boat. I get cabin fever from time to time. And although there are flights out to certain destinations, I don’t think I could be bothered, with all the fiddling around; masks, check-in machines, social distancing on planes, etc.


No real changes in my life.  I'm an essential worker in the transportation industry.  Our flight schedules almost doubled and we hired about 6 new mechanics, bought 3 more maintenance trucks and things are still going gang busters.  Anchorage became the 1st busiest cargo airport in the WORLD!


----------



## Gracie (Jul 8, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Sucky. I don't know how I am supposed to care for a 6'2  240lb man but its going to come to that. And helpless? He can't/won't even put eye drops in his eyes. Says he can't. More like won't. Big baby.
Hot here. triple digits again. Skeeters. Homeless riffraff getting braver and wandering around in my back yard when the mood suits them. Noisy neighborhood with rap music blasting when its nice enough outside to have a smoke. Tried to quit...failed. Losing Abby, the AC going out, and the non stop every night fireworks STILL going on is driving me bonkers. So..yeah. Life sucks at the moment, lol.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 8, 2020)

Attn. Beautress.

I think you might be interested in something I posted in the Philosophy section.

Beautiful writing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 8, 2020)

This is an Australian Quokka. A marsupial. Saw some in a zoo and they really do have that delightful grin on their faces.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 8, 2020)

Mortimer said:


> I feel fresh got a fresh cut today sides shaved top 6mm View attachment 360459



Good for you--a lot of folks are getting a haircut after a couple of months of waiting during this pandemic. And welcome to the Coffee Shop Mortimer. Please read over the OP to see what we're all about in here and keep right on joining in.

First timers to the CS receive a complimentary beverage:


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 8, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Well...tomorrow is the day I send Abby over to Rainbow Bridge. I hav e been putting it off for too long now.  She can no longer hold her bladder, she has that double eyelid thing going on, and she rarely wants snuggle time any more. She just sleeps all day and at night, she goes out on her own, but goes next door to sleep under the cars in the water department lot. She's just not having any fun and I have been selfish with not wanting to do this again. I thought Karma would be the last but nope. Now I get to send Abby too. Sigh.
> ...



So sorry GW. Roxie was the last of your Great Pyrenees wasn't she? So hard to let them go. Sending you a virtual hug across the miles.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 8, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 360949



Melting.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 8, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > I feel fresh got a fresh cut today sides shaved top 6mm View attachment 360459
> ...



I’d love one of those.

Can’t face going to a hairdresser just yet. You should see my tresses. I’m heading for a California girl.

But I got my nails done yesterday~ a super pedicure. Nothing different. The Vietnamese girls wear masks anyway.


----------



## 007 (Jul 8, 2020)

Mom not doing so well... 91 1/2, pushing 92... can't walk and really can't stand anymore, has to be moved around with lift, dimentia getting worse, I think she's just shutting down. I surely would be.

I remember posting on here back in 10/2012 when my Paw passed away. Damn... time sure flies.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 8, 2020)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Damn, that sounds … unpleasant.  OK, it sucks! And I think 70F is stink hot.  I am truly sorry about Abbie but I am assured that the last part of her life was good, peaceful, and she was loved.  You do know you always have a home here.  It's rough but fulfilling in ways that townies can never understand.  
My cats and pocket pooch have all learned to use the pet door I installed.  It makes life a lot easier for all of us.  I friend of mine declared that she would worry about her cats, two Munchkins, being outdoors.  But you know, with the amount of space around here, I don't worry much about my fuzzies.  I do summon them all indoors before I go to work and they all respond.  My big worry now is there seems to be a fox taken up local residence.  I'm sure two of my turkey hens have fallen victim to the fox.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 8, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> This is an Australian Quokka. A marsupial. Saw some in a zoo and they really do have that delightful grin on their faces.
> 
> View attachment 360947


A quokka, that's entirely new to me.  How cool!


Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Yeah, she was a very good guardian for my goats.  So neat, watching the kids using her for a very patient playtoy.  I had a Pyrenees/Shepard cross pup ready but needed to ship it up from Colorado.  Was going partners with another of my goat friends 'cause she needs a new guardian, too.  Guess what, couldn't ship the puppies because the sky was falling (covid-19) and we had to wait for the world to end.  They are tough to find here and expensive when you do find them.  I just hope the bears don't realize there is no big dog on duty.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 8, 2020)

007 said:


> Mom not doing so well... 91 1/2, pushing 92... can't walk and really can't stand anymore, has to be moved around with lift, dimentia getting worse, I think she's just shutting down. I surely would be.
> 
> I remember posting on here back in 10/2012 when my Paw passed away. Damn... time sure flies.


007, I sure hope things pass smoothly for your mom.  I know I wouldn't want to be so debilitated but I fortunately have a few years before I get to 90+.  Best wishes for you and your mom.


----------



## 007 (Jul 8, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Mom not doing so well... 91 1/2, pushing 92... can't walk and really can't stand anymore, has to be moved around with lift, dimentia getting worse, I think she's just shutting down. I surely would be.
> ...


I wouldn't either bro... I wouldn't either. If I ever get that old, which I doubt I will, ahem, and I have no quality of life left and can't even stand, have to be lifted out of a chair and onto a pot or into bed with a big machine, I'm just gonna want to kick off, and I think that's where Ma might be right now, just ready to go. Best thing that could happen is just pass in her sleep, as I'm sure we'd all love that.

Thanks for best wishes, pard.


----------



## 007 (Jul 8, 2020)

Seen a lot of death lately it seems... had a friend of mine pass pass away just late last year from cancer of the liver, and another good friend died after he hit a farm wagon. Wasn't really his fault, but he wasn't wearing a helmet, brain swelled and it killed him. Had he been wearing a helmet, he'd be alive today. He wasn't banged up very bad other than hitting his head. And now another friend and neighbor is on his death bed with lung cancer, probably doesn't have long to go... and now Ma too... I mean... sheeeeezuz... people are dropping like flies around here.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 8, 2020)

Mortimer said:


> I feel fresh got a fresh cut today sides shaved top 6mm View attachment 360459



Nice seeing you around the Coffee Shop Mortimer .. it's a friendly place and I'm glad you've found it..


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 8, 2020)

007 said:


> Mom not doing so well... 91 1/2, pushing 92... can't walk and really can't stand anymore, has to be moved around with lift, dimentia getting worse, I think she's just shutting down. I surely would be.
> 
> I remember posting on here back in 10/2012 when my Paw passed away. Damn... time sure flies.



So sorry 007. I'll put her on the vigil list unless you prefer that I don't. That's a good long life, but yes, when the quality of life is gone, some just choose not to live on I think. My great aunt who lives here in Albuquerque is going on 93 and still lives alone, drives, etc. But I can tell she is slowing down. No dementia that I can detect but just not as sharp as she used to be. She has nobody left in her immediate family and no relatives she is really close to other than us. Hombre and I are no spring chickens ourselves, and I dread when she can no longer take care of herself. That's going to be tough.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 8, 2020)

007 said:


> Seen a lot of death lately it seems... had a friend of mine pass pass away just late last year from cancer of the liver, and another good friend died after he hit a farm wagon. Wasn't really his fault, but he wasn't wearing a helmet, brain swelled and it killed him. Had he been wearing a helmet, he'd be alive today. He wasn't banged up very bad other than hitting his head. And now another friend and neighbor is on his death bed with lung cancer, probably doesn't have long to go... and now Ma too... I mean... sheeeeezuz... people are dropping like flies around here.



Well ...I'll wish You and Big Black Dog Happy Birthday..

My parents passed on years ago, Mom 56 yrs. and Dad pushed it to 72.

Me, I figure I've been on borrowed time since I was 49 so I'm still hanging around and feeling pretty blessed about it. I've have certainly cut back on most of the stupid stuff.

Sorry about your Mom and do understand your perspective, my fear is that I'll keep hanging around when I'd rather just go.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 8, 2020)

When I get to where I can't wipe my ass by myself any more, can't get out of bed, and in general nothing makes me even remotely happy...I'm gonna eat all my meds little at a time but as soon as I start getting dizzy from them, I'm gonna eat a bullet as well.


----------



## 007 (Jul 9, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Mom not doing so well... 91 1/2, pushing 92... can't walk and really can't stand anymore, has to be moved around with lift, dimentia getting worse, I think she's just shutting down. I surely would be.
> ...


Sounds like your great aunt is in the same predicament I am. My only immediate family around me is my younger sister 70 miles away. The only other family I have is my older sister 1,300 miles away in MT, but she isn't in the best health either and I imagine I'll certainly outlive her. So if I ever get to old and have to be put in a nursing home, I won't have anyone around to check on me on a regular basis. I'll be all alone. I could be ignored and/or abused and there wouldn't be anyone to help me, and I've already come to grips with the fact that I'll die alone. I've spent the majority of life living alone anyway so, I really don't care. I don't think I want a bunch of people around staring at me when I die anyway. 

I kinda feel like Gracie. If I get to the point where I can't take care of myself alone in my home anymore, I'm just going to get me a few jugs of Wild Turkey whiskey, couple cases of beer, carton of cigarettes, and drink and smoke myself to death. I'm sure a bad hangover would kill me. Go out my way.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 9, 2020)

Ugh. It has been super warm, high 90's, in Albuquerque the last several days and beginning tomorrow we're supposed to be 100 or more for the next several days. It is always hot here in the summer, but that kind of hot is unusual and we haven't experienced it for quite awhile. Oh well.  This too shall pass.


----------



## 007 (Jul 9, 2020)

Dr. just told little sis that he thinks Ma is _"on her final journey,"_ and recommends hospice care. She's slipping daily now and could actually go at any time. I think she's shutting down. Object now is to just make her comfortable and leave her alone. She'll soon be with Dad.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 9, 2020)

Gracie said:


> When I get to where I can't wipe my ass by myself any more, can't get out of bed, and in general nothing makes me even remotely happy...I'm gonna eat all my meds little at a time but as soon as I start getting dizzy from them, I'm gonna eat a bullet as well.


I know what you mean, because I have been through trauma myself with schizophrenia, and now I am getting old too. But my advice is if you have a firearm get rid of it. It is just to easy too shoot yourself when you are just having a bad day.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 9, 2020)

This picture is not moving.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 9, 2020)

Made the paper again.....


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 9, 2020)

So sorry for your mother’s failing health.  I lost both of my parents years ago and I understand what you are going through my friend.  Blessings to you and prayers for a peaceful end to your mother’s journey.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 9, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > When I get to where I can't wipe my ass by myself any more, can't get out of bed, and in general nothing makes me even remotely happy...I'm gonna eat all my meds little at a time but as soon as I start getting dizzy from them, I'm gonna eat a bullet as well.
> ...


I'm afraid the bullet will rattle around in my head or blow my face off but...I'll live. So...the plan is to eat as many drugs I can that I KNOW I will OD on, THEN pull the trigger while I can. Out in the boonies of course, so I am not "saved".

My other plans when I lived at the beach and up in Paradise was to drive off the ridge (Paradise) with a gallon of gas dumped all over the enterior, light a cig, then use the gun on my head. At the beach, drive up to Ragged Point Inn (above cambria where that road takes you ABOVE the clouds), drive off the edge, same method.

Alas now I am in the hot ass valley. No ridge. I'llhave to drive back up to Paradise I guess, which is about an hour away. IF I can get to the ridge. All that work they are doing up there, it might be blocked off. And I wanna be sure there are no houses below. I wanna go, but I don't particularly want to take someone else with me, ya know?

OH, I've been planning this a long assed time. I refuse to be at the mercy of people who don't give a shit and will abuse me while I am helpless old lady stuck in a bed. Nope nope nope. Not gonna happen.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 9, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> It is just to easy too shoot yourself when you are just having a bad day.


lol. I always have bad days. Haven't done it yet. Why? Cuz my body still is mine to control.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 10, 2020)

Gracie I think it’s time you spoke to a mental health professional.  You’re not being very rational with your descriptions of harming yourself.  You should seek care STAT.  You need a bit of professional help.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 10, 2020)

Big Black Dog said:


> Gracie I think it’s time you spoke to a mental health professional.  You’re not being very rational with your descriptions of harming yourself.  You should seek care STAT.  You need a bit of professional help.


I vent. I'm depressed, but I ain't gonna do anything. Not right now anyway.  Maybe in 10 years. I think I have that long. Hopefully not longer. lol


----------



## Gracie (Jul 10, 2020)

Sorry...didn't mean to worry anyone. Its just my deepest thoughts. I have nobody else to spill it to. So I spill it here.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 10, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Sorry...didn't mean to worry anyone. Its just my deepest thoughts. I have nobody else to spill it to. So I spill it here.


I am sure nobody here minds you expressing your feelings, and they will all be supportive. I have told my story on another forum, and said things that had been locked in my head with nobody in my life I could talk to. I found getting things out of my head and onto a forum where I got feedback very therapeutic.
I am glad you are thinking you will live around ten more years and your plans for self release are not immediate. I doubt I will last more that ten or twenty years myself. In fact the way things are going with the corona virus, we may all be dead by Christmas so worrying about what may happen in ten years could be unnecessary. I try not to burden my mind with what will happen in the future as one days problems are enough to think about. I take it a day at a time. When I was troubled a spiritualist medium told me to ' keep on keeping on' . Its a simple idea but it makes sense.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 10, 2020)

Well, to change the morbid topic at hand.....I watched Midway last night on tv. The new one. Is it just me that noticed the really BAD uniforms the costume director furnished the actors? Wrinkly, ill fitting, epaulets askew and in general..MESSY?
I didn't care for the movie. It seemed "rushed", and the actors...well....they acted like they didn't want to be there but needed the money.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 10, 2020)

SFC Ollie said:


> Made the paper again.....



Very cool. Almost all our closest friends know about you now.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 10, 2020)

007 said:


> Dr. just told little sis that he thinks Ma is _"on her final journey,"_ and recommends hospice care. She's slipping daily now and could actually go at any time. I think she's shutting down. Object now is to just make her comfortable and leave her alone. She'll soon be with Dad.



We all have our time here on Earth, but it is tough when our loved one's are shutting down.

The quick goodbyes are easiest on us initially, but it is usually takes much longer to work through the grief process. The long goodbyes are much harder on us when we're getting through it, but also help with the grief process because we go through a lot of it while I loved one is still living. A lot of us are dealing with that, but especially hard when it is someone in your immediate family.

But Hospice is wonderful everywhere I have experienced it. Makes the process so much better for all including of course your loved one who is dying.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 10, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Well, to change the morbid topic at hand.....I watched Midway last night on tv. The new one. Is it just me that noticed the really BAD uniforms the costume director furnished the actors? Wrinkly, ill fitting, epaulets askew and in general..MESSY?
> I didn't care for the movie. It seemed "rushed", and the actors...well....they acted like they didn't want to be there but needed the money.



I didn't care for the original "Midway", so thanks for the heads up on the new one. (To be honest, I didn't KNOW there was a new one.) There are lots of movies out there, mostly from the last 10-15 years, that are as you describe. Disorganized or muddled  or unimaginative plots, actors who don't seem to give a fig about their performance, little or no character development, indifferent directing, lousy sound tracks, and too often unnecessary special effects to cover up the other deficiencies.

So. . .our rather extensive movie collection is almost all from the 1940's through the 1990's. A few good ones made in the 21st century, but precious few.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Jul 10, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 361395
> 
> This picture is not moving.



Funny, disfocus your eyes it stops.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 11, 2020)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys.

And we continue to pray and/or send good vibes and/or positive thoughts and/or keep vigil for:

Harper
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
Kat for wellness
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Mindful and healing for her shoulder.
Good results for Nosmo's step nephew dealing with difficult surgeries.
Beautress for wellness.
Prayers/positive vibes for gallantwarrior and impending surgeries.
Peach in the passing of Mr. Peach
Ringel and Ms Ringel - comfort, wellness, peace, love for both.
Gracie and Mr. G. for continued progress for solutions.
007 and his mom and family for comfort and peace.

And we keep the light on so others who have been away can find their way back and we hope they do.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 11, 2020)

I just finished watching Joker. I am so glad I didn't have to pay to see that crap. Horrible movie. Boring. And I never realized just how fucked up Joaquin is, body wise. Love his eyes, but dayum...he needs to keep clothes on.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 11, 2020)

Gracie said:


> I just finished watching Joker. I am so glad I didn't have to pay to see that crap. Horrible movie. Boring. And I never realized just how fucked up Joaquin is, body wise. Love his eyes, but dayum...he needs to keep clothes on.



I'm pretty sure he changed his body for the role.  He's done it for other roles.


----------



## Oddball (Jul 11, 2020)

Saturday morning!

The saltiness continues.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 11, 2020)

Today was able to get first haircut since the lockdown began. Had an appt at the usual but he calls me up Friday wants to know if I can come in 6ish, an opportunity to get out of town had popped up for him.  Who gets their hair cut that early on SAT except old farts who cant sleep? Passed. Was going to reschedule for next week but standing in line to get tabs for the car, sans mask, as were most, I noticed barber there was walk in only so he got the business plus a large tip.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 11, 2020)

Manonthestreet said:


> Today was able to get first haircut since the lockdown began. Had an appt at the usual but he calls me up Friday wants to know if I can come in 6ish, an opportunity to get out of town had popped up for him.  Who gets their hair cut that early on SAT except old farts who cant sleep? Passed. Was going to reschedule for next week but standing in line to get tabs for the car, sans mask, as were most, I noticed barber there was walk in only so he got the business plus a large tip.


I think I'll just let it grow...


----------



## Gracie (Jul 11, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I just finished watching Joker. I am so glad I didn't have to pay to see that crap. Horrible movie. Boring. And I never realized just how fucked up Joaquin is, body wise. Love his eyes, but dayum...he needs to keep clothes on.
> ...


No. I googled it. He was born with a defect.









						Joaquin Phoenix Shoulder Disorder Revealed | Posture Doctor
					

A dark and compelling story about Aurthur Fleck (Joaquin Phoenix), a tragically unsuccessful clown and failed stand-up comedian.




					medium.com


----------



## Gracie (Jul 12, 2020)

well.....how wonderful for me. I have a fractured left wrist. Distal radius metaphysis. My left wrist has been hurting for a very long time and I thought it was just the RA. Nope.
And of course they never said what to do about it. So..I bought a new wrist splint from amazon. I guess I have to take care of it myself but dayum does it hurt!!!


----------



## beautress (Jul 13, 2020)

Gracie said:


> well.....how wonderful for me. I have a fractured left wrist. Distal radius metaphysis. My left wrist has been hurting for a very long time and I thought it was just the RA. Nope.
> And of course they never said what to do about it. So..I bought a new wrist splint from amazon. I guess I have to take care of it myself but dayum does it hurt!!!


Hugs, Gracie. I'm sorry to hear of your injury and prayers up for your speedy healing.


----------



## beautress (Jul 13, 2020)

Good night everyone. May God hold all the hurts in his hands and healing love touch us all. 
And don't let the bedbugs bite.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 14, 2020)

Gracie said:


> well.....how wonderful for me. I have a fractured left wrist. Distal radius metaphysis. My left wrist has been hurting for a very long time and I thought it was just the RA. Nope.
> And of course they never said what to do about it. So..I bought a new wrist splint from amazon. I guess I have to take care of it myself but dayum does it hurt!!!



Any idea how you did that? And I would sue a doctor who just shrugged it off and wouldn't answer my questions about something like that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 14, 2020)

Which one of these bathroom decors do you guys find more appealing?


----------



## Gracie (Jul 14, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Which one of these bathroom decors do you guys find more appealing?
> View attachment 363386
> View attachment 363388


Second one. First one is too damn busy.


----------



## beautress (Jul 14, 2020)

5 hours sleep in the last 3 nights. Hugs to all, stay well, and my nap starts in about 3 minutes.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 14, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > well.....how wonderful for me. I have a fractured left wrist. Distal radius metaphysis. My left wrist has been hurting for a very long time and I thought it was just the RA. Nope.
> ...


No idea. None. I've always been a hard worker so I could have bumped it or wrenched it while gardening for the apartments, or hauling furniture and heavy assed rugs when I had my antique store or just grocery shopping. I don't remember it hurting until recently. I was told it was fractured 20 years ago and they did nothing. I shrugged and didn't think it serious, went about my business. It only started hurting the past couple of years. And I thought it the RA. Which is probably the main cause but I may have fractured it again. I don't know. They haven't said. I haven't asked.


----------



## Erinwltr (Jul 14, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> View attachment 362143


I swear that is so fucking  funny!  Thank U!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 14, 2020)

Erinwltr said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 362143
> ...



 Hey Erinwltr. Good to see you back in the Coffee Shop. But yeah. Only people who have lived with cats truly appreciate that photo.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 15, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Which one of these bathroom decors do you guys find more appealing?
> ...



Yep.  Trying to use the first one every day would make my brain hurt.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 15, 2020)

Hi all, Thought I'd check in see how everyone is doing and give an update.  Hope everyone is doing fine.
Last week we signed the wife up with Hospice within the next couple of days we had visits from the nurse, spiritual coordinator and a phone call from the social worker.  The social worker couldn't stop by because she's recovering from a broken leg due to a car accident.
By the third day the O2 and an over bed tray was delivered as were multiple medications to help her if she needed them.  The O2 has helped a lot, she has more energy than before but honestly she's looking much worse.  She's also not able to eat much at one sitting so I try to get her to eat at least four times a day.  Today I made one of her favorites, roast pork with an apple, mustard glaze and asparagus topped with parmesian.  She's happy particularly since I double the glaze recipe and use it as both a glaze and a sauce.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 15, 2020)

For the first time I used facetime on Messenger today and had a wonderful conversation with my great granddaughter... Her 2nd Birthday is the end of the month...


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 16, 2020)

I don't remember if I mentioned it, but I started a new job on Monday.  It's a bit similar to what I was doing in GA.  So far it's going pretty well: I like the facility and the people seem nice.

What's annoying is that I'm getting other job offers now, or at least interview offers, from other places.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 16, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> I don't remember if I mentioned it, but I started a new job on Monday.  It's a bit similar to what I was doing in GA.  So far it's going pretty well: I like the facility and the people seem nice.
> 
> What's annoying is that I'm getting other job offers now, or at least interview offers, from other places.



That's the way it always is. Hombre was transferred a lot so we moved a lot for a lot of years. That meant I had to start over each new place once we made arrangements for the kids. And it never fails that once you accept a job, you get that interview from the one you were most curious about. But oh well. I've had some great jobs over the years and some not so great. Doesn't take long to figure out which is which.

But anyway, congrats on your new gig. Hope it is everything you want in a job.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 16, 2020)

SFC Ollie said:


> For the first time I used facetime on Messenger today and had a wonderful conversation with my great granddaughter... Her 2nd Birthday is the end of the month...



Never done that. Actually we women have more issues with dress, hair, makeup etc. than you guys do and I've been reluctant because I am not always ready for 'viewing' when somebody calls.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 16, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Hi all, Thought I'd check in see how everyone is doing and give an update.  Hope everyone is doing fine.
> Last week we signed the wife up with Hospice within the next couple of days we had visits from the nurse, spiritual coordinator and a phone call from the social worker.  The social worker couldn't stop by because she's recovering from a broken leg due to a car accident.
> By the third day the O2 and an over bed tray was delivered as were multiple medications to help her if she needed them.  The O2 has helped a lot, she has more energy than before but honestly she's looking much worse.  She's also not able to eat much at one sitting so I try to get her to eat at least four times a day.  Today I made one of her favorites, roast pork with an apple, mustard glaze and asparagus topped with parmesian.  She's happy particularly since I double the glaze recipe and use it as both a glaze and a sauce.



Hospice is wonderful and though it can't fix the heartbreak, it can make things much more comfortable and reduce a lot of anxiety for all.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Jul 16, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Hi all, Thought I'd check in see how everyone is doing and give an update.  Hope everyone is doing fine.
> Last week we signed the wife up with Hospice within the next couple of days we had visits from the nurse, spiritual coordinator and a phone call from the social worker.  The social worker couldn't stop by because she's recovering from a broken leg due to a car accident.
> By the third day the O2 and an over bed tray was delivered as were multiple medications to help her if she needed them.  The O2 has helped a lot, she has more energy than before but honestly she's looking much worse.  She's also not able to eat much at one sitting so I try to get her to eat at least four times a day.  Today I made one of her favorites, roast pork with an apple, mustard glaze and asparagus topped with parmesian.  She's happy particularly since I double the glaze recipe and use it as both a glaze and a sauce.



I'm sorry Ringel. Yes hospice is good, they really try. Hope your wife is comfortable.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 16, 2020)

Just had another orange glow evening........  Sometimes out here when the sun is setting and reaches a certain point everything takes on an orange tint.  Not the sky but at ground level almost like a Cheetos factory exploded and the powder is suspended down at ground level.  Kinda cool looking but it doesn't last long.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 17, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Just had another orange glow evening........  Sometimes out here when the sun is setting and reaches a certain point everything takes on an orange tint.  Not the sky but at ground level almost like a Cheetos factory exploded and the powder is suspended down at ground level.  Kinda cool looking but it doesn't last long.



And when conditions are just right, sometimes our mountains take on that same hue which is why they are called the Sandia Mountains. "Sandia" is Spanish for watermelon.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 17, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> And when conditions are just right, sometimes our mountains take on that same hue which is why they are called the Sandia Mountains. "Sandia" is Spanish for watermelon.


Here's a picture I took last fall.  Finally figured out how to watermark it (to protect my photo).





Other than the watermark this photo taken from my driveway is untouched in any way.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 18, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And when conditions are just right, sometimes our mountains take on that same hue which is why they are called the Sandia Mountains. "Sandia" is Spanish for watermelon.
> ...


I could photoshop that watermark out.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 18, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Yes but it would show that it was altered in the coding.


----------



## Oddball (Jul 18, 2020)

Saturday morning!

Droopy is a good scout.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## boedicca (Jul 18, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Hi all, Thought I'd check in see how everyone is doing and give an update.  Hope everyone is doing fine.
> Last week we signed the wife up with Hospice within the next couple of days we had visits from the nurse, spiritual coordinator and a phone call from the social worker.  The social worker couldn't stop by because she's recovering from a broken leg due to a car accident.
> By the third day the O2 and an over bed tray was delivered as were multiple medications to help her if she needed them.  The O2 has helped a lot, she has more energy than before but honestly she's looking much worse.  She's also not able to eat much at one sitting so I try to get her to eat at least four times a day.  Today I made one of her favorites, roast pork with an apple, mustard glaze and asparagus topped with parmesian.  She's happy particularly since I double the glaze recipe and use it as both a glaze and a sauce.




God bless you and your wife, friendo.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 18, 2020)

I have to say that one of life's greatest pleasures is putting on clean jammies that are still warm from the dryer.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jul 19, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> > Happy 4th of July guys
> ...



Anyone heard from Corazon recently?


----------



## Gracie (Jul 19, 2020)

boedicca said:


> I have to say that one of life's greatest pleasures is putting on clean jammies that are still warm from the dryer.


And getting in freshly washed sheets on the bed! Heaven!


----------



## Gracie (Jul 19, 2020)

Guess I should update too. Home will never call, I believe. Its almost 5 years now on the waiting list. But today, I got a letter from an apartment complex here where I currently live. It's 3 stories, and..drumroll..has BALCONIES!!! I won't have a garden, but i can make a small one on that balconey! They said in the letter they want to start the application process of seeing bank statements,Records, etc. because, and I quote " You are near the top of the waiting list and it is now time to being the certification process". This one, we have been waiting since we landed here after the fire. I'm not too excited yet, because I learned a long time ago to rely on nobody nd nothing. So, we will go thru the procedure and wait some more, but at least something is happening!

I have a friend in wyoming that also contacted me a few days ago with a plan. She wants to move to Maui permanently, and asked if we would consider moving to Wyo to caretake her ranch house. I said YES. But if one of the apartments called before this could happen with her, I'd have to take it. However, I can always give notice and move once she is ready for the big move herself. That could take another year, so.....

Anyway....I thought it interesting this happened together within a few days difference.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 19, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Guess I should update too. Home will never call, I believe. Its almost 5 years now on the waiting list. But today, I got a letter from an apartment complex here where I currently live. It's 3 stories, and..drumroll..has BALCONIES!!! I won't have a garden, but i can make a small one on that balconey! They said in the letter they want to start the application process of seeing bank statements,Records, etc. because, and I quote " You are near the top of the waiting list and it is now time to being the certification process". This one, we have been waiting since we landed here after the fire. I'm not too excited yet, because I learned a long time ago to rely on nobody nd nothing. So, we will go thru the procedure and wait some more, but at least something is happening!
> 
> I have a friend in wyoming that also contacted me a few days ago with a plan. She wants to move to Maui permanently, and asked if we would consider moving to Wyo to caretake her ranch house. I said YES. But if one of the apartments called before this could happen with her, I'd have to take it. However, I can always give notice and move once she is ready for the big move herself. That could take another year, so.....
> 
> Anyway....I thought it interesting this happened together within a few days difference.




Best wishes for you to replant yourself in the right place!


----------



## boedicca (Jul 19, 2020)

I have a revised theory:  nothing is better than wearing jammies still warm from the dryer while also eating a homemade chocolate chip cookie fresh from the oven.


----------



## beautress (Jul 20, 2020)

Up late washing a load of whites and hoping the well furnishes enough water to clean them right. Yesterday was a good day. I got 4 more links on the blue fence painted, and am starting to feel the shoulders from all the swishing and swashing with the brush. My sweetie got the concrete base laid for the chicken coop and egg-laying areas. He had no business lifting 80-pound sacks of Quickrete with a really bad knee. Hope he will wear his knee brace tomorrow when he starts the actual framing and roofing the coop. Well, have to check the washer to see if the whites are done and put them in the dryer. Then I'm gonna settle down and get some much-needed sleep. I probably would benefit by taking some Lacticum Acidum for the stiff neck, arms and upper back. It gets rid of lactic acid which forms when you over-exercise body parts, and I sure did.
Good night dear friends at USMB.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 21, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 363711


My 12 yr old Pyr died two weeks ago.  She was a great dog and loved her goats.  RIP Roxie.  I buried her under the floor of the new barn.  She'll protect many future generations of goatlings there.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 21, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Hi all, Thought I'd check in see how everyone is doing and give an update.  Hope everyone is doing fine.
> Last week we signed the wife up with Hospice within the next couple of days we had visits from the nurse, spiritual coordinator and a phone call from the social worker.  The social worker couldn't stop by because she's recovering from a broken leg due to a car accident.
> By the third day the O2 and an over bed tray was delivered as were multiple medications to help her if she needed them.  The O2 has helped a lot, she has more energy than before but honestly she's looking much worse.  She's also not able to eat much at one sitting so I try to get her to eat at least four times a day.  Today I made one of her favorites, roast pork with an apple, mustard glaze and asparagus topped with parmesian.  She's happy particularly since I double the glaze recipe and use it as both a glaze and a sauce.


OMG Ringel!  So much too soon.  All my best goes out to you and Mrs. R.  There really are no words...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 21, 2020)

SFC Ollie said:


> For the first time I used facetime on Messenger today and had a wonderful conversation with my great granddaughter... Her 2nd Birthday is the end of the month...


I can only hope to converse with a great granddaughter.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 21, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Just had another orange glow evening........  Sometimes out here when the sun is setting and reaches a certain point everything takes on an orange tint.  Not the sky but at ground level almost like a Cheetos factory exploded and the powder is suspended down at ground level.  Kinda cool looking but it doesn't last long.


We call it Alpinglow up here.  It is magical.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 21, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Guess I should update too. Home will never call, I believe. Its almost 5 years now on the waiting list. But today, I got a letter from an apartment complex here where I currently live. It's 3 stories, and..drumroll..has BALCONIES!!! I won't have a garden, but i can make a small one on that balconey! They said in the letter they want to start the application process of seeing bank statements,Records, etc. because, and I quote " You are near the top of the waiting list and it is now time to being the certification process". This one, we have been waiting since we landed here after the fire. I'm not too excited yet, because I learned a long time ago to rely on nobody nd nothing. So, we will go thru the procedure and wait some more, but at least something is happening!
> 
> I have a friend in wyoming that also contacted me a few days ago with a plan. She wants to move to Maui permanently, and asked if we would consider moving to Wyo to caretake her ranch house. I said YES. But if one of the apartments called before this could happen with her, I'd have to take it. However, I can always give notice and move once she is ready for the big move herself. That could take another year, so.....
> 
> Anyway....I thought it interesting this happened together within a few days difference.


You know that I am always hoping for the best for you and Mr. Gracie.  Did you get the photos?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 21, 2020)

And so I arrive.  So much and so little I can do to make things better for all my CS friends.  I am still too busy here.  My brothers have been and gone and we got a LOT done.  Other things have deteriorated...badly.  But I won't bother y'all with my problems right now.  
Work is interesting.  I always say follow the money.  There are so many developments that indicate horrible things in store for us.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 21, 2020)

Morning greetings!
Another glorious morning in Alaska.  It's been raining almost every night but the days dry up nicely.  I've been battling the goats to keep them in their pen, they keep jumping the fence and knocking it down.  I may have overcome that problem by moving the operational energizer down and energizing their electric fence. I still need to get the worst "old goat" to leave and go back to his place in town.  After Saturday's theater and threats, I really, really need him to go away.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 21, 2020)

boedicca said:


> I have a revised theory:  nothing is better than wearing jammies still warm from the dryer while also eating a homemade chocolate chip cookie fresh from the oven.



Wow. I haven't been here for a couple of days but good to see you here Boe. And yeah, those little pleasures are really something to be grateful for.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 21, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> And so I arrive.  So much and so little I can do to make things better for all my CS friends.  I am still too busy here.  My brothers have been and gone and we got a LOT done.  Other things have deteriorated...badly.  But I won't bother y'all with my problems right now.
> Work is interesting.  I always say follow the money.  There are so many developments that indicate horrible things in store for us.



Well that doesn't sound good. I guess you can't elaborate?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 21, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Corazon said:
> ...



No, and I have been concerned. She wasn't feeling well some days ago and hasn't posted recently.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 21, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And when conditions are just right, sometimes our mountains take on that same hue which is why they are called the Sandia Mountains. "Sandia" is Spanish for watermelon.
> ...



That's the 'yellow' watermelon hue. Great photo. The red in the late afternoon, most common in the late fall and winter, looks like this:


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 21, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> gallan mowarrior said:
> 
> 
> > And so I arrive. much and so little I can do to make things better for all my CS friends.  I am still too busy here.  My brothers haveT been and gone and we got a LOT done.  Other things have deteriorated...badly.  But I won't bother y'all with my problems right now.
> ...


OK.  My usual buyers for excess goats made arrangements to come out and buy some goats.  Not usually a problem because I make these arrangements when my "roommate" is not around.  Well, he won't go away.  I suggested he leave for the weekend, no.  I suggested he go to town for the afternoon, no. So he got his .45 and told me he would shoot anyone coming on to the property to kill 'his' goats.  He called the Troopers who called me.  I cannot do a damned thing, it's his property and they are also his goats.  Doesn't matter that they are my goats on my property.  He got his way and is now acting like nothing ever happened.  When I mentioned a restraining order to remove him from the property, he told me that if he could not live here, no one would and he started talking about wildfires.  The threat was implicit.  I contacted a victim advocate and was read a boilerplate about my life is worth more than the house or the goats' lives.  I need to get out and find a shelter.  This will not end well, I suspect.  His passive-aggressive has started moving into more aggressive.  I will not abandon my animals, he is physically incapable of caring for them.   This is a really bad situation.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 21, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


We call that alpineglow.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 21, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallan mowarrior said:
> ...


Shit, I thought you had gotten rid of that moron.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Dajjal (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## beautress (Jul 22, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 363711
> ...


Sorry you lost your wonderful dog. 


gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallan mowarrior said:
> ...


Also, hope things get better on the homefront. You need to tell an attorney and the sheriff about the threat to burn down your property. Meanwhile, prayers up for your safety. GW. Be sure your title to the property is clear about your ownership. Your partner sounds like a criminally insane person who abuses others and accepts zero responsibility for his threats. If cell phones can record, I hope you got his threat recorded.


----------



## beautress (Jul 22, 2020)

boedicca said:


> I have a revised theory:  nothing is better than wearing jammies still warm from the dryer while also eating a homemade chocolate chip cookie fresh from the oven.


Lucky you, boedicca. I'm still on the apple diet, but it's sure making my gallbladder issues recede, and I'm having fewer leg cramps.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jul 22, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I corresponded with her briefly regarding her health.   She seemed better the last time I heard from her but then suddenly silence.   I feel something must be wrong.  Hope it is not the virus but they have a huge problem with it there and she said she was unable to see her doctor.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## beautress (Jul 23, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Hi all, Thought I'd check in see how everyone is doing and give an update.  Hope everyone is doing fine.
> Last week we signed the wife up with Hospice within the next couple of days we had visits from the nurse, spiritual coordinator and a phone call from the social worker.  The social worker couldn't stop by because she's recovering from a broken leg due to a car accident.
> By the third day the O2 and an over bed tray was delivered as were multiple medications to help her if she needed them.  The O2 has helped a lot, she has more energy than before but honestly she's looking much worse.  She's also not able to eat much at one sitting so I try to get her to eat at least four times a day.  Today I made one of her favorites, roast pork with an apple, mustard glaze and asparagus topped with parmesian.  She's happy particularly since I double the glaze recipe and use it as both a glaze and a sauce.


Prayers up, Ringel05. You're her personal angel for caring for what she likes the most and bringing her good memories and making sure she is comfortable.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 23, 2020)

beautress said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > I have a revised theory:  nothing is better than wearing jammies still warm from the dryer while also eating a homemade chocolate chip cookie fresh from the oven.
> ...



I hope you feel better soon, friendo. Cookies are a rare treat for me, hence noteworthy.   The Covid fatigue is making me a bit indulgent.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 24, 2020)

Damn, GW!!!!
I agree with the person who said your life is worth more than property. Find a place he won't find you. Of course he knows where you work, but not where you plan to live. Rent it or buy it or whatever. Quietly and in the right time where he isn't, move the critters to the new place and what belongings you want to keep. Get help to do it. Maybe your bros will come back to assist? Once you get settled in another place...TELL NOBODY. Maybe your boss, but nobody else. Then commence to battle it out on who owns what, etc. At least you will be safe, and so will your critters.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 24, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallan mowarrior said:
> ...



There must be some solution to this GW, but I'm at a loss, as I am sure you are also, as to how to fix it. You will be in my prayers though. There has to be a miracle for you somewhere.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 24, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



Thanks Mac. If you do hear from her, please let her know we're all thinking about her. She hasn't been with us long, but she has certainly added a bright ray of sunshine to the Coffee Shop.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 24, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> There must be some solution to this GW, but I'm at a loss, as I am sure you are also, as to how to fix it. You will be in my prayers though. There has to be a miracle for you somewhere.



They use to say .06 cents would solve a problem, but with yearly COLA looks like it has risen a little...

9mm costs about *14 cents a round*.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 25, 2020)

Smile


----------



## Gracie (Jul 25, 2020)

Taking a break. Will come browse, read up in here, see how y'all are doing but will not post. A few know my cell and can text me if you want. Just need to absent myself for a  bit.

Hugs


----------



## Oddball (Jul 25, 2020)

Saturday morning!

Hope everyone's life is as gremlin free as possible.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 25, 2020)

I sold my 5th wheel RV yesterday and now it’s gone.  I guess I’ll have to be on my best behavior now cause if Mrs. BBD tosses me out I’d be homeless! LOL


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 25, 2020)

Big Black Dog said:


> I sold my 5th wheel RV yesterday and now it’s gone.  I guess I’ll have to be on my best behavior now cause if Mrs. BBD tosses me out I’d be homeless! LOL



Aw, I don't think you're in much danger of being tossed out. But are you happy, relieved, sad that it's gone?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 26, 2020)

Got an excellent price for it so I’m a happy ex-camper!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 27, 2020)

beautress said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Things have gotten worse since his stroke.  But he will not seek the medical attention recommended by the neurologist.  He insists they just want to rip him off with additional referrals.  Cell phones don't record but the State Troopers do.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 27, 2020)

Big Black Dog said:


> Got an excellent price for it so I’m a happy ex-camper!


They are fun, though.  Once the wanderlust fades it is time to sell up and stay home.  How are you BBD?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 27, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Damn, GW!!!!
> I agree with the person who said your life is worth more than property. Find a place he won't find you. Of course he knows where you work, but not where you plan to live. Rent it or buy it or whatever. Quietly and in the right time where he isn't, move the critters to the new place and what belongings you want to keep. Get help to do it. Maybe your bros will come back to assist? Once you get settled in another place...TELL NOBODY. Maybe your boss, but nobody else. Then commence to battle it out on who owns what, etc. At least you will be safe, and so will your critters.


Sorry, Gracie, this is my home and I will not move to suit him.  My brothers would more than gladly come back and beat him senseless.  I've mentioned moving the goats to a friends place.  She is elderly and could use the help.  Of course, if I did move, even temporarily, he would "win".  He loves "winning".  I'm gathering information now and my brother has offered to finance the lawyer.  I think I am waiting until after surgery when I will have plenty of time and my brother on site to help out with that project, as well.  This ass has to go.  I cannot go much longer with the abuse.  Any time he doesn't like anything he pulls the passive (progressively) aggressive shit.  Winning only encourages him so I am trying to limit the "win" for him until I have all the ducks in a row and can slam-dunk his heinie.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 27, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > There must be some solution to this GW, but I'm at a loss, as I am sure you are also, as to how to fix it. You will be in my prayers though. There has to be a miracle for you somewhere.
> ...


Oh, I am aware of that solution.  Lead poisoning is a real possibility at this time.  If he shows me that .45 just once, I may feel compelled to defend myself.  It would most likely be less expensive than trying to "divorce" him in court.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 27, 2020)

When it rains it pours... I don't remember if I told the CS about loosing my Son in law in Feb. But today my daughter informs me that She has been sick since last Tuesday and today she was informed she tested positive for Covid. A few extra prayers is all she asks for... I was supposed to drive the 5 hours to her house last weekend for the Great Granddaughters 2nd Birthday. Decided their area was in a hot spot and probably shouldn't go... The Grandson with his wife and the awesome Stella just moved in with her 2 weeks ago. Can't ever get details out of any of them but he tells me his Mom is feeling a little bit better each day , I'm hoping that's a good thing...


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 27, 2020)

SFC Ollie said:


> When it rains it pours...



Sure is some strange times we are living through Sarge... Makes a fellar scratch his head for sure... Hoping only for the best for you and your extended family... Oh and not that you shive a git, but wise move on staying home imo...


----------



## Gracie (Jul 28, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, GW!!!!
> ...


Make sure your bros are there as back up if he is threatening you with a 45. And yes...you may have to defend yourself. This guy is dangerous now. Watch yourself.

Wish I could help but Im pretty much worthless lately. I miss Abby so very much. All I do is cry for her. I thought I was done being so attached to animals when Karma died. Guess not. Im so damn lonely, and my pets gave me such comfort since I really don't have family. MrG..well...nothing affects him much, and I refuse to let him see me so down. So I stay buried in my room when not browsing the net. Staying pretty quiet and just reading. Im so sorry you are experiencing this crap with your partner..or rather...ex partner. I hope it gets resolved soon. Maybe youll luck out and he will stroke out again. That sounds really bad, but Id rather that happen than him harming you in one of his tantrums.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 28, 2020)

SFC Ollie said:


> When it rains it pours... I don't remember if I told the CS about loosing my Son in law in Feb. But today my daughter informs me that She has been sick since last Tuesday and today she was informed she tested positive for Covid. A few extra prayers is all she asks for... I was supposed to drive the 5 hours to her house last weekend for the Great Granddaughters 2nd Birthday. Decided their area was in a hot spot and probably shouldn't go... The Grandson with his wife and the awesome Stella just moved in with her 2 weeks ago. Can't ever get details out of any of them but he tells me his Mom is feeling a little bit better each day , I'm hoping that's a good thing...



Your daughter and her family, including you will go on the vigil list Ollie. For most people COVID isn't all that bad and we'll hope your daughter is one for whom it isn't. Prayers up.


----------



## RoccoR (Jul 29, 2020)

RE:  USMB Coffee Shop IV       
⁜→  SFC Ollie,


SFC Ollie said:


> When it rains it pours... I don't remember if I told the CS about loosing my Son in law in Feb. But today my daughter informs me that She has been sick since last Tuesday and today she was informed she tested positive for Covid. A few extra prayers is all she asks for... I was supposed to drive the 5 hours to her house last weekend for the Great Granddaughters 2nd Birthday. Decided their area was in a hot spot and probably shouldn't go... The Grandson with his wife and the awesome Stella just moved in with her 2 weeks ago. Can't ever get details out of any of them but he tells me his Mom is feeling a little bit better each day , I'm hoping that's a good thing...


*(COMMENT)*

I'll pass this on to my wife for inclusion into her Christian Study Group.  I'm sure they will generously give a "few extra prayers."




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 29, 2020)

Daughter went into the ER yesterday for IV FLuids and IV Potassium. She went back home feeling a little better. She says she has never been this ill... But breathing better than yesterday.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 29, 2020)

SFC Ollie said:


> Daughter went into the ER yesterday for IV FLuids and IV Potassium. She went back home feeling a little better. She says she has never been this ill... But breathing better than yesterday.


Hopefully she’s past the worst of it


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 29, 2020)

SFC Ollie said:


> Daughter went into the ER yesterday for IV FLuids and IV Potassium. She went back home feeling a little better. She says she has never been this ill... But breathing better than yesterday.



Yes. I don't anyone personally among our rather extensive network of friends, neighbors, associates, family etc. who has had it, but those on line who report they've had it say it is not fun.

Have had a couple of family members who tested positive for COVID and did the mandatory quarantine but never developed any symptoms.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Oddball (Aug 1, 2020)

Saturday morning!

Rooting for Ollie's daughter...I heard it told that laughter is often the best medicine.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Mindful (Aug 2, 2020)

What a year.

Shoulder still hurts, after nearly a year. Otherwise, good health.

Will I ever see my children again? Scattered in different parts of the globe.

Friends: people are dying. One of mine is in palliative care in a hospital I heard yesterday. She only telephoned me 2 weeks ago. I doubt I will be able to visit her, due to health restrictions.

Bitter sweet, isn’t  it?

Hope you are all bearing up.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 2, 2020)

Seems like not so great to bad news for the most part and I hate adding to it.  The wife has taken a turn for the worse, serious breathing problems.  Not a result of the cancer but a possible result of her quitting her steroid inhaler suddenly two+ weeks ago.  It seems stopping that suddenly can lead to an onset of asthma and in her weakened condition it is wreaking havoc with her upper respiratory tract.  The Hospice people have been great, been out about every other day to try to treat her, the weekend on call nurse just left.  
I will be taking control of her meds now to make sure she's taking them when she's supposed to.  
God willing we'll get through this soon, I hate to see her suffering like this.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 2, 2020)

Mindful said:


> What a year.
> 
> Shoulder still hurts, after nearly a year. Otherwise, good health.
> 
> ...



Good to hear from you Mindful. We understand about not getting to see loved ones. Our kids are in Texas and California and if we travel out of state, we are mandated to quarantine ourselves though I doubt many people are obeying that.  It seems every week we hear of another friend or distant relative who has passed on, none due to COVID so far though.

My shoulder still hurts too. Hopefully yours has a chance to stop hurting after awhile.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 2, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Seems like not so great to bad news for the most part and I hate adding to it.  The wife has taken a turn for the worse, serious breathing problems.  Not a result of the cancer but a possible result of her quitting her steroid inhaler suddenly two+ weeks ago.  It seems stopping that suddenly can lead to an onset of asthma and in her weakened condition it is wreaking havoc with her upper respiratory tract.  The Hospice people have been great, been out about every other day to try to treat her, the weekend on call nurse just left.
> I will be taking control of her meds now to make sure she's taking them when she's supposed to.
> God willing we'll get through this soon, I hate to see her suffering like this.



Will send some extra prayers for her and you Ringel. Too bad they don't always give us specific instructions on what to expect starting a new med and also how to safely stop it.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 2, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> I will be taking control of her meds now to make sure she's taking them when she's supposed to.
> God willing we'll get through this soon, I hate to see her suffering like this.



Ringel05 my cyber phriend have patience and compassion for your bride as she may give you a hard time... Illness can take a toll on one's frame of mind...
You are a good man... May God bless you both...


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 2, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like not so great to bad news for the most part and I hate adding to it.  The wife has taken a turn for the worse, serious breathing problems.  Not a result of the cancer but a possible result of her quitting her steroid inhaler suddenly two+ weeks ago.  It seems stopping that suddenly can lead to an onset of asthma and in her weakened condition it is wreaking havoc with her upper respiratory tract.  The Hospice people have been great, been out about every other day to try to treat her, the weekend on call nurse just left.
> ...


Part of the current problem is she's taking a small dose (0.25 ml) of oral morphine every 4 hours, it's supposed to relax the muscles that control breathing.  It also means that after taking it for a couple of days she's pretty stoned even though it's not a lot at one time.
I give her a 20mg oral steroid in the morning and one 10mg in the afternoon, Albuterol in a nebulizer mask every 4 hours and one to help her produce more saliva once a day.  
She's barely been eating, a yogurt and a small single serving of applesauce the last couple of days so I was happy when she got up about a half an hour ago and ate half a Marie Calender's Chicken bowl.  After that she's looking better and seems to be breathing a little better though there's still some wheezing, not as bad as before which I hope is good news.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Aug 3, 2020)

We are all praying for you and Mrs Ringle.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 3, 2020)

My daughter is recovering better than expected. she says she feels normal today and in another week could even be back to work...


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 3, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



She is so blessed to have you Ringel. I may have to do that for a loved one at some time but so far have not had to. Seems impossible that I could handle it.  The blessed among us are given people who can. You and she are at the top of my prayer list right now.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 3, 2020)

SFC Ollie said:


> My daughter is recovering better than expected. she says she feels normal today and in another week could even be back to work...



Very good news indeed. Nasty bug but no worse than flu for most who actually get sick. So happy your daughter is among the most. We'll keep her on the list though until she gets the all clear.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 3, 2020)

Good morning, good day, or good night my darlinks. May your coming days be full of peace, light and hope, but if not may you be strengthened and reassured that this too shall pass.  Meanwhile we pray or send positive vibes or keep vigil for:

Harper, the inspiration for the vigil list.
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
Kat for wellness
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Mindful and healing for her shoulder.
Good results for Nosmo King 's step nephew dealing with difficult surgeries.
Beautress for wellness.
Gracie and Mr. G. for continued progress for solutions.
007 and his mom and family for comfort and peace.
Corazon for wellness.
For gallantwarrior for impending surgeries and his safety and resolution of his impossible situation with his 'partner'.
Ringel and Ms Ringel - comfort, wellness, strength, peace, love for both.

And we keep the light on so others who have been away can find their way back and we hope they do.

*Full Moon on August 3, 2020, will highlight our desires for freedom and change. It also encourages us to better balance our hearts with our minds, and to ultimately release anything that no longer serves us. August’s full Moon is the Sturgeon Moon because the giant sturgeon of the Great Lakes and Lake Champlain were most readily caught during this part of summer.*


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 4, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Just got home from UNM.  Dropped her off at the ER around 9PM but had to wait out in the truck, no visitors only patients.  She was having lots of problems breathing and she was really out of it, very confused.  Finally got a hold of the ER nurse taking care of her just after 11PM, looks like she has developed pneumonia and they're keeping her overnight.  Good thing I took her.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 4, 2020)

I just woke up, the ER doc called me just after 1AM, The wife seemed to be deteriorating and I should come in.  They were going to put her in the ICU but she decided to go home.  I didn't get to bed until 4AM.
Apparently the small mass in her lung is now a very large mass which was hiding the pneumonia behind it, the problem is there's nothing they can do other than what hospice is doing and that's making her as comfortable as possible.
My prayer now is that the Lord takes her quickly with the least amount of suffering and that He takes her unto his bosom as a saved child in Christ with the gift of eternal life.  It's now a matter of days.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 4, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> I just woke up, the ER doc called me just after 1AM, The wife seemed to be deteriorating and I should come in.  They were going to put her in the ICU but she decided to go home.  I didn't get to bed until 4AM.
> Apparently the small mass in her lung is now a very large mass which was hiding the pneumonia behind it, the problem is there's nothing they can do other than what hospice is doing and that's making her as comfortable as possible.
> My prayer now is that the Lord takes her quickly with the least amount of suffering and that He takes her unto his bosom as a saved child in Christ with the gift of eternal life.  It's now a matter of days.



Oh my Ringel. There are no words. I wish there was someone you could have stay with you so you could get some rest.

When my Uncle Ed was dying at home, he had his wife and his niece there when he needed round the clock watching and they could trade off. Both retired RN's. I don't know what Hombre & I will do if one of us is passing and the other has to deal with it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 4, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I just woke up, the ER doc called me just after 1AM, The wife seemed to be deteriorating and I should come in.  They were going to put her in the ICU but she decided to go home.  I didn't get to bed until 4AM.
> ...


Hospice has set it up so a nurses aide will be here twice a week and yes, I could use a nap right now.  She's asleep but if she wakes up and tries to walk she's going to fall.  She did that this morning and has a big knot on her forehead and an abrasion/bruise under her left eye.  Both knees are badly bruised and a bruise on her back,I have to watch her constantly.  If someone didn't know what was going on I'd probably be accused of spousal abuse.  The lack of sleep is not that big of a deal, did that for almost 5 1/2 years for a job, I can do it for her if I have to.  
Her hospice nurse was here today and the spiritual coordinator came by and we talked for a while.  That was more helpful than I thought it would be.  The wife and I were both raised Catholic so I'm having a priest come by tomorrow basically for last rites, she's good with that.  
 She was up for a while watching her "soap opera", the news and wasn't doing too but also not that great.  The last few times she's used the TV remote she's hit some button on it and I don't know which so I have to turn it off then back on again to get it back to normal.  
As for what you or hombre would have to do hospice is great at providing some help so that's a relief.  Also I talked with our patient coordinator, Amy at the UNM Cancer Center, she runs the assistance center which helps with food, etc and can get us at least $300 but trying to get us $500 to help cover the cost of cremation.  Cremation runs around a grand.  I have to find an urn, Amy recommended any pottery we might have in the house or buy a cheap one at Hobby Lobby as the funeral homes charge big bucks for theirs.  As for burial she will be buried with me at the VA Cemetery.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 4, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> I just woke up, the ER doc called me just after 1AM, The wife seemed to be deteriorating and I should come in.  They were going to put her in the ICU but she decided to go home.  I didn't get to bed until 4AM.
> Apparently the small mass in her lung is now a very large mass which was hiding the pneumonia behind it, the problem is there's nothing they can do other than what hospice is doing and that's making her as comfortable as possible.
> My prayer now is that the Lord takes her quickly with the least amount of suffering and that He takes her unto his bosom as a saved child in Christ with the gift of eternal life.  It's now a matter of days.


So sorry to hear, Man!!


----------



## Gracie (Aug 5, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> I just woke up, the ER doc called me just after 1AM, The wife seemed to be deteriorating and I should come in.  They were going to put her in the ICU but she decided to go home.  I didn't get to bed until 4AM.
> Apparently the small mass in her lung is now a very large mass which was hiding the pneumonia behind it, the problem is there's nothing they can do other than what hospice is doing and that's making her as comfortable as possible.
> My prayer now is that the Lord takes her quickly with the least amount of suffering and that He takes her unto his bosom as a saved child in Christ with the gift of eternal life.  It's now a matter of days.


I'm so sorry, Ringel. So very sorry. And yes..I hope she just falls asleep after being all cozy and medicated with no pain..and doesn't wake up. Well, she does, but it's to be reached for by Jesus as He guides her to all those who loved her and passed before her.

MAJOR prayers for her and you tonight.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 5, 2020)

Maybe start a gofundme for her cremation? I'll donate what I can.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 5, 2020)

Time to Soldier on my cyber phriend... Bless you both...


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 5, 2020)

Got two hours of sleep in my office chair then went to bed.  Just over an hour later I was awoken with her calling me.  She tried to go to the bathroom by herself, fell hitting one of the bookshelves in the bedroom (storing bed linen), broke her nose and apparently was knocked out.  What I woke up to was half dried blood all over her and the floor.  The on call nurse showed up about five minutes after I called her and by then had gotten the wife in the bathtub and partially cleaned her up.  The nurse finished cleaning her up and checking for wounds while I mopped and sponged up the blood.  I'm awake now.  The nurse said she'd see about getting a volunteer to sit with her from time to time so I can get some rest.  She's also going to order a "bed alarm", a pad that alarms when the person laying on it gets up.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 5, 2020)

Take what peace you might in knowing she is ready.  You are handling the toughest part now...


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Shawnee_b (Aug 5, 2020)

So sorry Ringel.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 6, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Got two hours of sleep in my office chair then went to bed.  Just over an hour later I was awoken with her calling me.  She tried to go to the bathroom by herself, fell hitting one of the bookshelves in the bedroom (storing bed linen), broke her nose and apparently was knocked out.  What I woke up to was half dried blood all over her and the floor.  The on call nurse showed up about five minutes after I called her and by then had gotten the wife in the bathtub and partially cleaned her up.  The nurse finished cleaning her up and checking for wounds while I mopped and sponged up the blood.  I'm awake now.  The nurse said she'd see about getting a volunteer to sit with her from time to time so I can get some rest.  She's also going to order a "bed alarm", a pad that alarms when the person laying on it gets up.



That is exactly what you need. Somebody to watch her while you get some desperately needed sleep.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 6, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Got two hours of sleep in my office chair then went to bed.  Just over an hour later I was awoken with her calling me.  She tried to go to the bathroom by herself, fell hitting one of the bookshelves in the bedroom (storing bed linen), broke her nose and apparently was knocked out.  What I woke up to was half dried blood all over her and the floor.  The on call nurse showed up about five minutes after I called her and by then had gotten the wife in the bathtub and partially cleaned her up.  The nurse finished cleaning her up and checking for wounds while I mopped and sponged up the blood.  I'm awake now.  The nurse said she'd see about getting a volunteer to sit with her from time to time so I can get some rest.  She's also going to order a "bed alarm", a pad that alarms when the person laying on it gets up.
> ...


That and maybe help with some of the cleaning.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 6, 2020)

Good morning, good day, or good night my darlinks. May your coming days be full of peace, light and hope, but if not may you be strengthened and reassured that this too shall pass. Meanwhile we pray or send positive vibes or keep vigil for:

Harper, the inspiration for the vigil list.
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
Kat for wellness
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Mindful and healing for her shoulder.
Good results for Nosmo King 's step nephew dealing with difficult surgeries.
Beautress for wellness.
Gracie and Mr. G. for continued progress for solutions.
007 and his mom and family for comfort and peace.
Corazon for wellness.
For gallantwarrior for impending surgeries and his safety and resolution of his impossible situation with his 'partner'.
Ringel and Ms Ringel - comfort, wellness, strength, peace, love for both.

And we keep the light on so others who have been away can find their way back and we hope they do.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 6, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



When the priest comes, maybe there will be opportunity to ask if he might know of some volunteers from the church who could help out either with just sitting and watching so you could sleep or help with other things you don't have the strength to do right now. I so wish I had some way to help but our hands are full with an ailing sister and a 94-year-old aunt we need to be on standby for at all times. But my problems are tiny compared to yours.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 6, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



So sorry to hear that. I've been there with my spouse.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 6, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Over the last few years quite a few people here have lost a spouse or a family member.


----------



## Kat (Aug 6, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> I just woke up, the ER doc called me just after 1AM, The wife seemed to be deteriorating and I should come in.  They were going to put her in the ICU but she decided to go home.  I didn't get to bed until 4AM.
> Apparently the small mass in her lung is now a very large mass which was hiding the pneumonia behind it, the problem is there's nothing they can do other than what hospice is doing and that's making her as comfortable as possible.
> My prayer now is that the Lord takes her quickly with the least amount of suffering and that He takes her unto his bosom as a saved child in Christ with the gift of eternal life.  It's now a matter of days.




 I am so sorry, Ringel.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 6, 2020)

Another mostly sleepless night, about three hours of broken sleep.  The good news is an aide came by, bathed her and changed the bed then a volunteer showed up for two and a half hours, I was able to take a shower and nap before the nurse and the doc showed up.  When I told the doc about the wife's restlessness and confusion she told me next time to call because her restlessness means to them that they aren't doing their job.  So if it happens again tonight I'll call but they upped her morphine and anti-anxiety meds which I gave the wife when they we still here and she's sleeping like a baby.  I'm also waiting on a hospital bed to help make the wife more comfortable with the ability to raise her head up without twenty pillows.  They also delivered a small wheelchair so that helps also.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 6, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Another mostly sleepless night, about three hours of broken sleep.  The good news is an aide came by, bathed her and changed the bed then a volunteer showed up for two and a half hours, I was able to take a shower and nap before the nurse and the doc showed up.  When I told the doc about the wife's restlessness and confusion she told me next time to call because her restlessness means to them that they aren't doing their job.  So if it happens again tonight I'll call but they upped her morphine and anti-anxiety meds which I gave the wife when they we still here and she's sleeping like a baby.  I'm also waiting on a hospital bed to help make the wife more comfortable with the ability to raise her head up without twenty pillows.  They also delivered a small wheelchair so that helps also.



Do you or she have any family you can call on for some help?


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 6, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Another mostly sleepless night, about three hours of broken sleep.  The good news is an aide came by, bathed her and changed the bed then a volunteer showed up for two and a half hours, I was able to take a shower and nap before the nurse and the doc showed up.  When I told the doc about the wife's restlessness and confusion she told me next time to call because her restlessness means to them that they aren't doing their job.  So if it happens again tonight I'll call but they upped her morphine and anti-anxiety meds which I gave the wife when they we still here and she's sleeping like a baby.  I'm also waiting on a hospital bed to help make the wife more comfortable with the ability to raise her head up without twenty pillows.  They also delivered a small wheelchair so that helps also.
> ...


No.  Her family is back east and her youngest brother is the only one she has any contact with, he's in New York State and can't make it which he's not happy about.  The only brother I have that's relatively close she hates, the feeling is basically mutual there with him.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 7, 2020)

May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here.  Meanwhile we pray or send positive vibes or keep vigil for:

Harper, the inspiration for the vigil list.
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
Kat for wellness
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Mindful and healing for her shoulder.
Good results for Nosmo King 's step nephew dealing with difficult surgeries.
Beautress for wellness.
Gracie and Mr. G. for continued progress for solutions.
007 and his mom and family for comfort and peace.
Corazon for wellness.
For gallantwarrior for impending surgeries and his safety and resolution of his impossible situation with his 'partner' and the help he needs during this difficult time.
Ringel and Ms Ringel - help, comfort, wellness, strength, peace, love for both.

And we keep the light on so others who have been away can find their way back and we hope they do.


----------



## beautress (Aug 7, 2020)

Mindful said:


> What a year.
> 
> Shoulder still hurts, after nearly a year. Otherwise, good health.
> 
> ...


Prayers up for you and yours, Mindful.


----------



## beautress (Aug 7, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Prayers being sent your way, Ringel. The last few days are indescribable, and those of us who've been through it send up prayers up for your strength for all.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## beautress (Aug 7, 2020)

Love to all!    

Prayers up for the Ringels, to all who have sorrows and pain, and to the USMB mods members, and ops who welcome people to post their opinions on this board.


----------



## Coyote (Aug 7, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


So sorry Ringel


----------



## Mortimer (Aug 8, 2020)

Half Moon


----------



## beautress (Aug 8, 2020)

Mortimer said:


> Half MoonView attachment 372813


Hi  Mortimer. Haven't seen you around here much. I'm posting from a new gadget and haven't learned to post pictures  so I'll have to ask you to imagine a sturdy cuppa Joe with a plate of good food and dessert cookies on the side and being surrounded by friends saying "welcome!"


----------



## Mortimer (Aug 8, 2020)

beautress said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > Half MoonView attachment 372813
> ...



Thank you very much.


----------



## Mindful (Aug 9, 2020)

Thank goodness for places like this to hang out. Toooo hot to move, but drape myself over the chair, under the cooling fan.

Going out in the early morn is the only way to get things done.


----------



## beautress (Aug 9, 2020)

Good morning, PATRIOTS! Hope everyone is having a good day.  I'm still using the phone, so is sure to mean there will be typos from time to time. It's really pretty here, and the fan is blowing cool air into the den.
I'm getting ready to use the little machine that helps my asthma, then will go out and ride the zero turn using a face mask. It seems to prevent some allergens when mowing. Lots to do today. May you walk in peace today and always. Love , beautress.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## Mindful (Aug 10, 2020)

Early morning and humidity rising. Breakfast at the Persian place, errands to be done. Before the sun exacts its brutal penance. An afternoon to be spent under the cooling fan. Wish I could make a Haiku out of that.

Temps going up to 40 degrees Celsius this week


----------



## Mindful (Aug 10, 2020)

104 Fahrenheit.


----------



## beautress (Aug 10, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Early morning and humidity rising. Breakfast at the Persian place, errands to be done. Before the sun exacts its brutal penance. An afternoon to be spent under the cooling fan. Wish I could make a Haiku out of that.
> 
> Temps going up to 40 degrees Celsius this week


humidity up
persian breakfast, errands done
cooling fan reward


----------



## Mindful (Aug 10, 2020)

beautress said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Early morning and humidity rising. Breakfast at the Persian place, errands to be done. Before the sun exacts its brutal penance. An afternoon to be spent under the cooling fan. Wish I could make a Haiku out of that.
> ...



How do you do that?  

I was  trying to work around ‘humidity’.

Only 10:30, and it’s a killer.  Saps the brain.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 10, 2020)

My wife Kathy "Kat" lost her battle with cancer just before midnight yesterday.  My love, my life, my best friend is now in God's embrace.  No words can express the pain, the loss, the shock I am feeling right now, I had thought we had more time together.  I'm numb, can't sleep, can barely think and find myself wandering around the house without purpose.  
She will always be with me, in my heat and in my memories.  I will always remember her as she was and one day we will be reunited for all time.  

Kat


----------



## Mindful (Aug 10, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> My wife Kathy "Kat" lost her battle with cancer just before midnight yesterday.  My love, my life, my best friend is now in God's embrace.  No words can express the pain, the loss, the shock I am feeling right now, I had thought we had more time together.  I'm numb, can't sleep, can barely think and find myself wandering around the house without purpose.
> She will always be with me, in my heat and in my memories.  I will always remember her as she was and one day we will be reunited for all time.
> 
> Kat



No words, Ringel.

They’d seem superfluous at this time.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 10, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> My wife Kathy "Kat" lost her battle with cancer just before midnight yesterday.  My love, my life, my best friend is now in God's embrace.  No words can express the pain, the loss, the shock I am feeling right now, I had thought we had more time together.  I'm numb, can't sleep, can barely think and find myself wandering around the house without purpose.
> She will always be with me, in my heat and in my memories.  I will always remember her as she was and one day we will be reunited for all time.
> 
> Kat



I wish there were comfort I could offer.  You have my condolences, for whatever little good they might do.


----------



## BULLDOG (Aug 10, 2020)

Beautiful woman. There are no words for a time like this. I'm truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## BULLDOG (Aug 10, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Maybe start a gofundme for her cremation? I'll donate what I can.


You mentioned a gofundme for Rangle. Do you know if anyone has done that yet


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 10, 2020)

Deep regrets for you Ringle05.  So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 10, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> My love, my life, my best friend is now in God's embrace.



and at peace my cyber phriend... Please take care of yourself as that is what she would want...


----------



## Shawnee_b (Aug 10, 2020)

I'm so sorry Ringle.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 10, 2020)

omg...I'm so sorry Ringel. Is there anything we at USMB can do?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 10, 2020)

I am so sorry.  She looks like a lovely person.


----------



## Meister (Aug 10, 2020)

No words can describe the pain you're feeling, Ringel, I'm sorry to hear this.
Prayers for you, your family, and your wife.


----------



## depotoo (Aug 10, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> My wife Kathy "Kat" lost her battle with cancer just before midnight yesterday.  My love, my life, my best friend is now in God's embrace.  No words can express the pain, the loss, the shock I am feeling right now, I had thought we had more time together.  I'm numb, can't sleep, can barely think and find myself wandering around the house without purpose.
> She will always be with me, in my heat and in my memories.  I will always remember her as she was and one day we will be reunited for all time.
> 
> Kat


Ringel, I am so sorry.   I can’t imagine your feeling of loss.
Your love and care for her were so apparent.
I pray you find some peace in knowing one day you will be together again.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 10, 2020)

OMG!  I somehow knew this would have happened.  Ringel05, You are so much in my thoughts lately and now my prayers.  Bless you, friend.  May Kat rest in peace.
If I can do anything at all to help, please let me know.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 10, 2020)

Returning after a hiatus to sorrow and heartbreak.  The wheel turns and we can only travel as it does.  Another season slips into Fall here.  
My heart goes out to Ringel.  His love for Mrs. R. (Kat) was so evident and heartwarming these last few months.  The same with Peach and Mr. Peach.  The best any of us can ever hope for are partners of such caring and heart.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 10, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> The best any of us can ever hope for are partners of such caring and heart.



ditto...


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 10, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> My wife Kathy "Kat" lost her battle with cancer just before midnight yesterday.  My love, my life, my best friend is now in God's embrace.  No words can express the pain, the loss, the shock I am feeling right now, I had thought we had more time together.  I'm numb, can't sleep, can barely think and find myself wandering around the house without purpose.
> She will always be with me, in my heat and in my memories.  I will always remember her as she was and one day we will be reunited for all time.
> 
> Kat



Oh my dear Ringel. You prayed that the Lord would take her soon and end her suffering, but it's always too soon for we who love them so very much. Holding you both in my heart.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 10, 2020)

I would set up a Go Fund Me for Ringel who will have some expenses I don't think he can easily afford, but I don't know how to even begin to do that. Do any of you have experience with that?


----------



## beautress (Aug 10, 2020)

Mindful said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


I was inspired 24 years back at NYTimes Forums by their Haiku thread. They closed their forums when politics got too legal for their time moderating anger and hatespeak. That was a real loss to me, because I really loved the Haiku forum.


Ringel05 said:


> My wife Kathy "Kat" lost her battle with cancer just before midnight yesterday.  My love, my life, my best friend is now in God's embrace.  No words can express the pain, the loss, the shock I am feeling right now, I had thought we had more time together.  I'm numb, can't sleep, can barely think and find myself wandering around the house without purpose.
> She will always be with me, in my heat and in my memories.  I will always remember her as she was and one day we will be reunited for all time.
> 
> Kat


Prayers up for your huge loss, Ringel. <group hug>


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 10, 2020)

I'm terribly sorry for your loss, Ringel. I can't imagine losing my spouse. 

So sorry


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 10, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> My wife Kathy "Kat" lost her battle with cancer just before midnight yesterday.  My love, my life, my best friend is now in God's embrace.  No words can express the pain, the loss, the shock I am feeling right now, I had thought we had more time together.  I'm numb, can't sleep, can barely think and find myself wandering around the house without purpose.
> She will always be with me, in my heat and in my memories.  I will always remember her as she was and one day we will be reunited for all time.
> 
> Kat




I am so sorry for your loss.  I have no words that will offer comfort now.  Time is the only thing that can do that.  

Prayers for you.


----------



## Coyote (Aug 10, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> My wife Kathy "Kat" lost her battle with cancer just before midnight yesterday.  My love, my life, my best friend is now in God's embrace.  No words can express the pain, the loss, the shock I am feeling right now, I had thought we had more time together.  I'm numb, can't sleep, can barely think and find myself wandering around the house without purpose.
> She will always be with me, in my heat and in my memories.  I will always remember her as she was and one day we will be reunited for all time.
> 
> Kat




(((Hugs)))....there are no words.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Aug 11, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> My wife Kathy "Kat" lost her battle with cancer just before midnight yesterday.  My love, my life, my best friend is now in God's embrace.  No words can express the pain, the loss, the shock I am feeling right now, I had thought we had more time together.  I'm numb, can't sleep, can barely think and find myself wandering around the house without purpose.
> She will always be with me, in my heat and in my memories.  I will always remember her as she was and one day we will be reunited for all time.
> 
> Kat


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 11, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> My wife Kathy "Kat" lost her battle with cancer just before midnight yesterday.  My love, my life, my best friend is now in God's embrace.  No words can express the pain, the loss, the shock I am feeling right now, I had thought we had more time together.  I'm numb, can't sleep, can barely think and find myself wandering around the house without purpose.
> She will always be with me, in my heat and in my memories.  I will always remember her as she was and one day we will be reunited for all time.
> 
> Kat


Ringel, Sorry for your loss. You are absolutely right. You will be with her again. I have attended spiritualist churches since the 1960's, and had many evidential messages from my departed relatives.
I can assure you the spirit world exists.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 11, 2020)

Last night was hard, like being in a waking nightmare with no way out.  While I'm not sucidal I now know why some people take their lives or just give up and lock themselves away.  I did two things that helped, started a grief journal and took a couple of Lorazepam to help sleep and help it did.  I slept for about 9 hours straight and only a call at noon from the hospice bereavement counselor woke me up or I would have slept longer.  The drawback to taking the Lorazepam is I'm now dealing with a mental and visual fog, can't wait for this shit to wear off and probably won't take it again unless my grief becomes overwealming again.


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 11, 2020)

Ringel... may the good Lord grant peace to your lady-wife, and strength and loving memories to you and your family in the coming days. God bless.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 12, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Last night was hard, like being in a waking nightmare with no way out.  While I'm not sucidal I now know why some people take their lives or just give up and lock themselves away.  I did two things that helped, started a grief journal and took a couple of Lorazepam to help sleep and help it did.  I slept for about 9 hours straight and only a call at noon from the hospice bereavement counselor woke me up or I would have slept longer.  The drawback to taking the Lorazepam is I'm now dealing with a mental and visual fog, can't wait for this shit to wear off and probably won't take it again unless my grief becomes overwealming again.



The grief tears you apart but is necessary for the healing that will come. I believe she is with you going through it. And helping as she can. I hope you can feel how much all of us care.


----------



## flacaltenn (Aug 12, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > My wife Kathy "Kat" lost her battle with cancer just before midnight yesterday.  My love, my life, my best friend is now in God's embrace.  No words can express the pain, the loss, the shock I am feeling right now, I had thought we had more time together.  I'm numb, can't sleep, can barely think and find myself wandering around the house without purpose.
> ...



Peace to both of you..  You bonded for life with a very lucky lady.. If you entertained her as you entertain us -- it was a great life..


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 12, 2020)

Our internet was out last night and I couldn't get on to post the vigil list.

May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here. Meanwhile we pray or send positive vibes or keep vigil for:

Harper, the inspiration for the vigil list.
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
Kat for wellness
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Mindful and healing for her shoulder.
Good results for Nosmo King 's step nephew dealing with difficult surgeries.
Beautress for wellness.
Gracie and Mr. G. for continued progress for solutions.
007 and his mom and family for comfort and peace.
Corazon for wellness.
For gallantwarrior for impending surgeries and his safety and resolution of his impossible situation with his 'partner' and the help he needs during this difficult time.
And for our dear Ringel who lost his beloved wife 'Kat' yesterday, sending all our love, caring, and support in this difficult time.

And we keep the light on so others who have been away can find their way back and we hope they do.

Heaven is blessed with another beautiful angel.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 12, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Last night was hard, like being in a waking nightmare with no way out.  While I'm not sucidal I now know why some people take their lives or just give up and lock themselves away.  I did two things that helped, started a grief journal and took a couple of Lorazepam to help sleep and help it did.  I slept for about 9 hours straight and only a call at noon from the hospice bereavement counselor woke me up or I would have slept longer.  The drawback to taking the Lorazepam is I'm now dealing with a mental and visual fog, can't wait for this shit to wear off and probably won't take it again unless my grief becomes overwealming again.
> ...


I'm learning to do something I could never do before and that's let people help  I was too staunchly independent and I guess too proud to ask for or accept offered help.  Tony, my friend and real estate agent who grew up in ABQ and is also ex-Navy offered help yesterday and I gracefully turned him down.  He offered again today and after last night I decided to let him help.  He came by with some Chinese food around 5:30 and we chatted until 11:30 when I kicked him out, he looked like he was about to fall asleep, way past his bed time.  It was wonderful, helped lift me out of my depression, at least for now, and I found out I was actually hungry.  Maybe next time he and his family can come over with maybe some other friends and we'll have a BBQ.
It felt good just talking about nothing.  
Also told my neighbors, the wife had just been through the same thing last week with her mother so there's shared experiences.  
People seem to be coming out of the woodwork to help, I'm feeling humbled and blessed.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 12, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Our internet was out last night and I couldn't get on to post the vigil list.
> 
> May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here. Meanwhile we pray or send positive vibes or keep vigil for:
> 
> ...


It may be out tomorrow also, at least it will in my neighborhood, maintenance and upgrades.  Found out when I called to remove everything but internet from my Comcast account earlier today.  That will drop my monthly bill by at least $100.  Same with removing my wife's phone from our T-Mobile account, about another $100 a month in savings.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 12, 2020)

Grieve....take as much time as you need. But don't be alone for too long. Get out. Take a drive. Enjoy a nice sunset or sunrise. Visit the neighbors. Be with your friend you spoke of.
And most importantly...know she IS with you. You might smell a light scent of perfume, or hear her footstep or feel a brush of hand along your jaw or in your hair.  Always remember...death does not part you. Only the physical body. Her spirit is very much alive and will stay by your side until the day you join her.

Hugs


And yeah..I can relate to being independent. Felt the same way after the fire and so many helped me. I needed that help desperately because MrG was and is having a harder time dealing with the fall out, but I felt uncomfortable accepting it. It was truly a learning experience for me, and moved me in ways I can never express. So you accept it, too. Then when something happens, you can always pay it forward when and if you can.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 12, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Our internet was out last night and I couldn't get on to post the vigil list.
> ...


As soon as we move, we are going to dump xfinity cable. Will keep landline and internet, but drop to basic cable or none at all. I find I like netflix and Amazon Prime better.
Do you get EBT? If so, Prime is only 5.99 per month!!! I might dump my cell phone too, but I keep it cuz I'm the one that does all the driving and what if my van breaks down? The landline is for MrG to call me if I am off doing errands, so I have to keep that.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 12, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I have a Roku that I can connect to the TV if I ever choose to use it but the only reason we had cable TV is because Kat wanted it, she loved certain shows that were basically only available via cable.  I have a digital TV antena for local chanels so I can watch the local news if I want.  I don't have a landline so the cell phone is my only phone.  As for EBT we are above the income threshold so we didn't get it.  With her gone I have to check with SSA about possible survivor income which I believe is around 70% of her monthly SSDI.  If I get that then I'll do okay, if not then I might have some serious financial issues.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 12, 2020)

A quick check in from the upper Ohio River valley. The summer, like the Spring, has been lost to the pandemic. It's county fair season now and the dreams of cotton candy, candy apples and elephant ears (the rural version of zeppoli) are shelved for the duration. No blue ribbons will be awarded  for patchwork quilts or FFA raised chickens or canned peaches. No puke dust will be spread around the Tilt-a-Whirl, no stolen kisses at the apex of the Ferris Wheel.

My step nephew endured his second hip replacement very well. Many, many thanks for the thoughts, prayers and general good vibes! 

Meanwhile his ten year old son, my step grandnephew is busy raising bonsai trees! My brother and sister-in-law got him a bonsai starter kit that captured his imagination. He has been sending me photos of the seedlings as they grew. I got him a couple books on the care and feeding and training of the inscrutable bonsai tradition. Plus some training wire and other bonsai accoutrement.

The down side is, although his stuff came weeks ago, we have been having a hard time getting together to actually give him the bonsai gear. 

We used to have Saturday morning breakfasts together when I could be the silly old uncle I was destined to be. I would tell him corny jokes and give him tips to get girls. But social distancing and closed restaurants made our little tradition and bonding untenable. Breaks my heart.

Mom is doing well. We've been keeping her in fresh tomatoes, sweet corn and green peppers. The farm markets, while open, restrict customers to three at once. We have to wait in the car and be waved in by the staff. A zucchini, an eggplant, a dozen ears of corn and half dozen ripe tomatoes later, we are escorted out and the next few customers are waved inside. Summer was never supposed to be like this.

Got time for a joke?

A guy from the city went out to the country to hunt ducks. All day, not one duck was seen. Finally, around 4:30 he decided to pack up and drive back to the city. Then one duck quacked by! He raised his shotgun, took aim and BLAM! The duck spiraled out of the sky, bounced off a barn roof and flopped into a barnyard.

The hunter crossed the road, climbed over a fence and walked up through the barnyard to collect his duck. As he bent over to pick up the duck, a farmer approached and asked what he thought he was doing.

"I'm getting my duck." he replied.

"It's in my barnyard, it hit my barn roof. It's my duck." said the farmer.

"But I just shot it! It's my duck!" said the city-bred hunter.

"Tell ya what. We'll settle this Country Style." said the farmer.

"What's Country style?" asked the hunter.

"We kick each other in the nuts as hard as we can" answered the farmer "Last man standing gets the duck. I'll start!" And WHAM, he kicked the hunter as if he was attempting a sixty yard field goal!

The hunter collapsed to the ground, puked, writhed around for twenty minutes. Finally, he struggled back to his feet.

"Okay. My turn." said the hunter.

"Nah." said the farmer "You can have the duck."


----------



## Gracie (Aug 12, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Another way to cut corners is...and I don't know if you would want to do it....is rent out a room. And be picky on who you rent to. REAL picky. Single person, quiet, clean, no immediate family that comes to visit 24/7, semi retired, excellent references. You won't be alone but still have your own privacy, and the bonus is 500 bucks or more per month in your pocket. I'd do that IF I wasn't doomed to HUD housing with all their damn rules. Then again, I'm used to roomies. Managing apts for over 40 years, then renting rooms out in the house at home before we had to move...never really had a prob with roomies because I was PICKY. No first come first serve bullshit. I met them face to face multiple times just to chitchat. THEN I chose. And it was always a month to month. After 3 months and we all got along..then I put them on 6 month lease. 
It all worked out, extra money, because being PICKY is important.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 12, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


The only times we had renters turned out to be not so good experiences and we thought we were being extremely picky.  Not sure I want to do that again.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 12, 2020)

Damn..what am I to do with the rest of the night? Woke up at 8:30 am, had coffee, went back to bed. Slept a few hours, went back to bed. Woke up again at 10:30pm and still awake. I think I overdid my sleeping aids. Took the xanax too soon after the vicodin. I'm supposed to wait 4 hours between the two but I took it a little less than 3 hours later.  Like Ringel....I was in a fog of some gnarly dreams and when I did wake due to having to pee, I stumbled around until I found the bed again to fall into.
Not gonna take anything today at all. Maybe a melatonin gummy later. Or..stay up for another 14 hours and take a short nap to get back on schedule.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 12, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Consider it if things get tight. At least temp lodgings for someone looking to buy a home or something. Or an older student maybe. Or temp job someone is doing. Can't hurt to have that as back up if needed. And stay picky. Actually, pickiER.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 12, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Damn..what am I to do with the rest of the night? Woke up at 8:30 am, had coffee, went back to bed. Slept a few hours, went back to bed. Woke up again at 10:30pm and still awake. I think I overdid my sleeping aids. Took the xanax too soon after the vicodin. I'm supposed to wait 4 hours between the two but I took it a little less than 3 hours later.  Like Ringel....I was in a fog of some gnarly dreams and when I did wake due to having to pee, I stumbled around until I found the bed again to fall into.
> Not gonna take anything today at all. Maybe a melatonin gummy later. Or..stay up for another 14 hours and take a short nap to get back on schedule.


Me?  I think it's time for bed.  Praying I have a restful sleep tonight.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 12, 2020)

I rented to a guy that worked temp at Diablo Nuclear Plant, there in SLO county. Dude made good money, was from Missouri, about 50 years old. PERFECT tenant. Worked 12 hour shifts,slept when home, ate out. He was there 3 months til job ended. Hated to see him go.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 12, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Damn..what am I to do with the rest of the night? Woke up at 8:30 am, had coffee, went back to bed. Slept a few hours, went back to bed. Woke up again at 10:30pm and still awake. I think I overdid my sleeping aids. Took the xanax too soon after the vicodin. I'm supposed to wait 4 hours between the two but I took it a little less than 3 hours later.  Like Ringel....I was in a fog of some gnarly dreams and when I did wake due to having to pee, I stumbled around until I found the bed again to fall into.
> ...


Night, Ringel.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 12, 2020)

I'm sorry Ringle... there are no words but that.
I hope you get through this process as best you can, and find a new sort of happiness.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 12, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I have a hard time asking for or accepting help.  I've never been through what you are going through, but I hope you continue being able to accept help when it's offered.  Take it as a sign that you have been doing something right to make people want to help you.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 12, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Yeah, it's difficult for those of us who have always considered ourselves self sufficient, it's a form of pride and it looks like God has broken that pride for me, I thank him for it.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 12, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


It is good character.
And it is also good character to recognize that when you are down, it is good to accept help because you are giving that person the opportunity to do something they want to do for you.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 12, 2020)

I slept like a log without having to take the Lorazepam.  Said good morning to my wife and thanked her for being part of my life for so long, had a little cry then made some coffee.  At least I'm not feeling hopelessly lost, barely able to function.  Thank you all and everyone else who has srtepped up and are making a difference for me.  I am honored.


----------



## bluzman61 (Aug 12, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> I slept like a log without having to take the Lorazepam.  Said good morning to my wife and thanked her for being part of my life for so long, had a little cry then made some coffee.  At least I'm not feeling hopelessly lost, barely able to function.  Thank you all and everyone else who has srtepped up and are making a difference for me.  I am honored.


Sorry again to hear of your loss, Ring.  I've been thinking of you and praying for you these past couple days.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 12, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I slept like a log without having to take the Lorazepam.  Said good morning to my wife and thanked her for being part of my life for so long, had a little cry then made some coffee.  At least I'm not feeling hopelessly lost, barely able to function.  Thank you all and everyone else who has srtepped up and are making a difference for me.  I am honored.
> ...


Thank you, I appreciate that.


----------



## bluzman61 (Aug 12, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


You're welcome.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 12, 2020)

Just an idea....maybe you can have a chat with Ollie in privatee? He was desolate when his wife passed. Desolate. But now he is enjoying family again, grandkids, his brother came to stay with him for awhile and if I am not mistaken..thinking of dating. This is wayyyy too soon to talk about, I know. But he's been there. Having pm chats or even phone chats could help you over hurdles. That is, if he himself is open to it. Beautress too.

Glad you got some good sleep without help from drugs. I finally FINALLY fell asleep around 7am. Just got up about an hour to go.No drugs either. It was normal sleep. Yay!


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 12, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> I slept like a log without having to take the Lorazepam.  Said good morning to my wife and thanked her for being part of my life for so long, had a little cry then made some coffee.  At least I'm not feeling hopelessly lost, barely able to function.  Thank you all and everyone else who has srtepped up and are making a difference for me.  I am honored.



Sending you another virtual (((hug))). Do not feel week or discouraged when you have other waves of grief wash over you because most likely you will. But as time passes they will lessen, be further apart, until all the pain has faded into memory.

When my Aunt Betty lost her husband and best friend of 50 years a few years ago, she found as time passed she still had periods of feelings of lostness, depression, and such. We started having her over for Sunday lunches and a movie as Sundays were her worst days for this. Got her through it and we continue to do the Sunday thing because we all enjoy it. So don't be shy about continuing to accept help from those able to give it. Does them good. Does you good.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 12, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I slept like a log without having to take the Lorazepam.  Said good morning to my wife and thanked her for being part of my life for so long, had a little cry then made some coffee.  At least I'm not feeling hopelessly lost, barely able to function.  Thank you all and everyone else who has srtepped up and are making a difference for me.  I am honored.
> ...


I went out and found a nice, inexpensive wood box for her ashes for when they do cremate her.  It was much more draining than I thought it would be.  Got home, sat down at my computer and promptly fell asleep for three hours.  I vaguely remember hearing her talking to me in my dreams, woke up and she was still gone.   Having one of those waves of grief.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 12, 2020)

She is still with you and trying to soothe you. Thats when you connect best...in dreams. When you wake up, know you had a nice visit and others will come forth too.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 12, 2020)

I let the ferals in to play at night. They love Evie's toys..and of course her special extra expensive food, lol. Anyway...took a pic. The dark stripe, I can pet and pick up and cuddle lightly. The lighter one..no go. Wild as wild can be. Mama is the biggest one, keeping an eyeball on her babies.




Stinker, Peeps, Mama



Stinker and Mama



Stinker ^


----------



## Gracie (Aug 12, 2020)

I'll put them out soon. Skeeters are coming in and eating me alive. I have the front door cracked so if they get scared, they can beeline out it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 13, 2020)

That's one great thing about the high desert. In all the years we've lived here--36 years now--we've never had a skeeter bite. And even flies are far and few between. The astounding variety of ants make up for them though.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 13, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I heard her voice for the first 2 years almost daily. Once she told me to let the dog in... He crossed the bridge nearly a year before she passed. I was opening the back door before I even thought about it. Hardest thing after her passing was spreading her ashes at the Grand Canyon. But it's what she wanted... Today I look at her picture now and then but haven't shed any new tears. As far as dating? It would be nice to have a woman in my life again, but seems almost out of reach.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 13, 2020)

Update on my Daughter....
She has been cleared to return to work... 
She says " I have never been more ill in my life. " 
"Better but totally exhausted."


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 13, 2020)

SFC Ollie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I've read the greiving process typically lasts two years.  As for dating, even if I wanted to I couldn't do it right now, not for a while if ever.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Aug 13, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> I've read the greiving process typically lasts two years.  As for dating, even if I wanted to I couldn't do it right now, not for a while if ever.



Takes time and it's your time. Grieve as necessary. Talk to Hospice again, they can possibly help. Late but 2 hospice nurses did a book "Final Gifts" Sis a hospice nurse 3 years, I taught 5 doz or so Reiki, good people.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 14, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



You'll know it's time if and when it happens.  If it does it will probably be unplanned, unexpected, and just happen which has been the case with all our friends and loved ones who have lose their mates and then remarried.


----------



## beautress (Aug 14, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Last night was hard, like being in a waking nightmare with no way out.  While I'm not sucidal I now know why some people take their lives or just give up and lock themselves away.  I did two things that helped, started a grief journal and took a couple of Lorazepam to help sleep and help it did.  I slept for about 9 hours straight and only a call at noon from the hospice bereavement counselor woke me up or I would have slept longer.  The drawback to taking the Lorazepam is I'm now dealing with a mental and visual fog, can't wait for this shit to wear off and probably won't take it again unless my grief becomes overwealming again.


Ringel, you are dearly loved by each of us. I came here just to tell you how brave you've been, and how you helped ease your dear wife in her time when she needed the love and assurance you gave her,quietly bearing grief to give her courage. No body could ask for more when the curtain drops. I have misty tears, having been through losing a spouse extraordinaire four years ago. It"s hard, I know. When I couldn't take it anymore, I got me some lined paper and began to write about the good things he did for others. Something good came of that. I started remembering the charming things he always said, and the endearing things he did just to make me happy. So instead of mourning I started recalling the litany of the things he did from the time we met up until before I knew not all of him was there. I won't ever forget that mischievous smile he threw my way daily for his daily ritual of "make the cook laugh" sly jokes. He gave me a legacy of sweet nothings that make me feel love and joy for all time. It's endless joy I'm not sure I deserve, as I do works for charity that could not ever be as wonderful as he was.
Hope you relive the good times. From my heart to yours.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 15, 2020)

Just a heads up:

I've been doing a lot of typos lately. Sorry. Too lazy to edit unless its a really bad typo, lol.


----------



## beautress (Aug 15, 2020)

SFC Ollie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


There is a solution, Ollie: be a handyman who does stuff for the arthritic set. YOU WILL NEVER BE LONELY AGAIN  I PROMISE YOU!!!


----------



## beautress (Aug 15, 2020)

beautress said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


----------



## beautress (Aug 15, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Just a heads up:
> 
> I've been doing a lot of typos lately. Sorry. Too lazy to edit unless its a really bad typo, lol.


I have a typo issue, too, Gracie, ever since I got a cell phone with internet. So if you see a number in the body of a word, check out the nearest consonant or vowel nearby. At&t now has a typewriter keyboard that appears below the message area here at usmb, plus above the message are the usual smiles, centering and other amenities. I cancelled the old service 4 years ago when my husband passed, so the saleswoman ay Walmart showed me a small leather protector for under 10 dollars, and at&t practically gave away the handheld phone if you selected full services.
Oh, when my husband died, I couldn't find my old cell and I had to drive to the hospital to get ambulance services. Needless to say in the country, if you are caring for your spouse who dies, you get the homicide treatment. It was already the worst day of my life, so our local coroner told the obnoxious detective to stand down. I couldn't find my phone a month later, so I just didn't renew the services, procured monthly by buying a Walmart card. Six months later I found the 3 or 4 phones under a stack of fabric I was too blue to turn into a charity quilt. I figured my husband had put them because he w as s trying to make a joke, but trust me, dementia destroys normal behaviors you just take for granted. And I haven't misplaced this phone, 4 years later, not even once. I'm not 100% certain, but I'm pretty sure my husband just wanted to make me laugh with his attempt to play the "where's the phone" joke. He always did his best to make me laugh at least once a day. After the coroner told the detective to stand down, that was the end of it, but it worried me for my first month after he died that they'd come after me. The autopsy likely showed that yes, his dear brain was toast. I saw his cat scan a few years before he passed. There were.areas of his brain with odd areas throughout the scan. It was twice the worst day of my life because of that. In our country none of the nursing homes who would take men with his type of diagnosis. I was glad to hear they were considering care for people with pre-existing conditions. I had no help when my husband's caregiver slept through the night shift. Several of my friends found it odd he was out frequently at night. No telling what he was doing, including the time he went joy riding until he ran out of gas and I Lgot the call from the sheriff's 4 counties north of here. We had visited the quilt store in that county a couple of years before. Lol.


----------



## beautress (Aug 15, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Just a heads up:
> 
> I've been doing a lot of typos lately. Sorry. Too lazy to edit unless its a really bad typo, lol.


7
Oh yes, grscie, and


----------



## Oddball (Aug 15, 2020)

Saturday morning!

Bugs goes for some "cultural appropriation".

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 15, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Just a heads up:
> 
> I've been doing a lot of typos lately. Sorry. Too lazy to edit unless its a really bad typo, lol.


I am a very poor typist, and have to extensively correct most of my writings before posting them.
I am glad we have computers because I would make a real mess if I only had a typewriter, and could not go back correcting all the mistakes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 15, 2020)

SFC Ollie said:


> Update on my Daughter....
> She has been cleared to return to work...
> She says " I have never been more ill in my life. "
> "Better but totally exhausted."



I have heard testimony like that from some who have actually come down with the virus. It really does beat a person up.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 15, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Just a heads up:
> ...



Ditto Dajjal. I rarely type a line that I don't have to back out and correct something. I was once an excellent typist who could type 100+ wpm without a mistake. Though I appreciate the super easy edit capabilities of the computer, it has totally destroyed my typing proficiency. I am still very fast but not at all accurate any more.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 15, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Just a heads up:
> 
> I've been doing a lot of typos lately. Sorry. Too lazy to edit unless its a really bad typo, lol.



In my never to be considered humble opinion, anybody who isn't proficient in reading typo-ese probably shouldn't be participating in this medium.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 15, 2020)

110 right now. Got two of the ferals in. Mama and Peeps. Evie and Stinker are panting outside but won't come. I have the door cracked a bit in case they do.

This sucks.I so miss my beach weather at home, which is 65.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 15, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Without a word processor that has a spelling checker , I would spend much of my time looking up words in a dictionary.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## beautress (Aug 16, 2020)

Good morning all. Just dropped in to turn on the coffee and trying to wake up. Have a good day. I need an ooey gooey donut. I'm sick of fasting.  <giggle>


----------



## Ima Fagina (Aug 16, 2020)

I am new. I just got beat up in the Welcome section. I am depressed.


----------



## Mindful (Aug 16, 2020)

Ima Fagina said:


> I am new. I just got beat up in the Welcome section. I am depressed.



Don’t be. I am here for you.


----------



## Mindful (Aug 16, 2020)

beautress said:


> Good morning all. Just dropped in to turn on the coffee and trying to wake up. Have a good day. I need an ooey gooey donut. I'm sick of fasting.  <giggle>



Having a rough time, getting through hot humid days.

And not knowing what Covid restriction will be enforced next.


----------



## Ima Fagina (Aug 16, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Ima Fagina said:
> 
> 
> > I am new. I just got beat up in the Welcome section. I am depressed.
> ...


----------



## Dalia (Aug 16, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> My wife Kathy "Kat" lost her battle with cancer just before midnight yesterday.  My love, my life, my best friend is now in God's embrace.  No words can express the pain, the loss, the shock I am feeling right now, I had thought we had more time together.  I'm numb, can't sleep, can barely think and find myself wandering around the house without purpose.
> She will always be with me, in my heat and in my memories.  I will always remember her as she was and one day we will be reunited for all time.
> 
> Kat


Good evening Ringel05, I am really sorry and sad for you for the loss of your wife who is beautiful it is only words but it is sincere. we say that time heals wounds and that we must keeps going but we are never alone, we must ask for help and there will be someone for you. God bless you.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Aug 16, 2020)

Ima Fagina said:


> I am new. I just got beat up in the Welcome section. I am depressed.



Hang in there Ima. I read your intro thread and welcome again. We have an "ignore feature" some use it some don't. You may find it helpful if you choose to use it.

But stick around, most here (the majority) are very nice people.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 16, 2020)

In the Coffee Shop, we're all nice people.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 17, 2020)

I’ve been live trapping raccoons for a while now.  After I catch them I relocate them about 10 miles away in a better place for them.  Last night I caught raccoon number 27.  He was a big one.  Biggest one I’ve caught so far.  Since I’ve been trapping them the wife’s bird feeders have not been molested.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 17, 2020)

Big Black Dog said:


> I’ve been live trapping raccoons for a while now.  After I catch them I relocate them about 10 miles away in a better place for them.  Last night I caught raccoon number 27.  He was a big one.  Biggest one I’ve caught so far.  Since I’ve been trapping them the wife’s bird feeders have not been molested.


I've got two raccoons and one groundhog so far this year.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 17, 2020)

Gracie said:


> 110 right now. Got two of the ferals in. Mama and Peeps. Evie and Stinker are panting outside but won't come. I have the door cracked a bit in case they do.
> 
> This sucks.I so miss my beach weather at home, which is 65.



That is brutal heat.  Our temps run in the mid 90's this time of year and I'll be glad when we're back into the 80's and 70's but even a 100 is really rare here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 17, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Oh me too. I keep a BING link at the top of my computer screen to use for a spell checker and it gets a LOT of us.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 17, 2020)

Dalia said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > My wife Kathy "Kat" lost her battle with cancer just before midnight yesterday.  My love, my life, my best friend is now in God's embrace.  No words can express the pain, the loss, the shock I am feeling right now, I had thought we had more time together.  I'm numb, can't sleep, can barely think and find myself wandering around the house without purpose.
> ...



Dalia!!!   How wonderful to hear from you!  Hope all is well with you and yours. Don't be a stranger!


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 17, 2020)

Ima Fagina said:


> I am new. I just got beat up in the Welcome section. I am depressed.



Ima, I won't even comment on the jerks who beat up on newbies here, and will just welcome you to the Coffee Shop where we don't care what your religion or politics or occupation etc. is, but just appreciate pleasant people as they are.  I will counsel you not to allow them to spoil your day though. We shouldn't allow jerks to dictate how we are going to be.

Meanwhile welcome to the Coffee Shop. Please read over the OP to see what we're all about here and then just keep on joining in. You'll find joys, sorrows, triumphs, disappointments, humor, delightfulness, problems, and problems solved, and all other ranges of everybody life here, but it always helps to have people to laugh and rejoice or grieve or be depressed (hopefully temporarily) with who understand and care.

Newcomers to the Coffee Shop receive a complimentary beverage and I thought you might like an especially pretty one to cheer you up:


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Roy Batty (Aug 18, 2020)

Howdy coffee sippers, I’m back!


----------



## RoccoR (Aug 18, 2020)

RE:  USMB Coffee Shop IV
⁜→ Ima Fagina, et al,

*BLUF*: Good Morning Ima! I join with other friends here in welcoming you to the forum. Don't worry about the "Introduce Yourself" section response. The USMB Forum has as many (I think if not more) great people to meet than your first impression you might have received.



Ima Fagina said:


> I am new. I just got beat up in the Welcome section. I am depressed.


*(COMMENT)*

I went up and looked at the "Hello" Thread of the "Introduce Yourself" ("_New to the site? Drop-in, say hello and tell us a little bit about yourself._").  I apologize for the Piranha like welcome you felt.  I assure you, most of the forum is much more appreciative of your participation than you experienced at first.

Do wipe that first exchange out of your mind and let's start over.




Wrm Regards,
R


----------



## Roy Batty (Aug 18, 2020)

RoccoR said:


> RE:  USMB Coffee Shop IV
> ⁜→ Ima Fagina, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: Good Morning Ima! I join with other friends here in welcoming you to the forum. Don't worry about the "Introduce Yourself" section response. The USMB Forum has as many (I think if not more) great people to meet than your first impression you might have received.
> ...


Do you want me to pop over there and slap em around for a while?


----------



## Roy Batty (Aug 18, 2020)

Well slipper wearers so much to tell you, where do I start?


----------



## RoccoR (Aug 18, 2020)

RE:  USMB Coffee Shop IV
⁜→ Ima Fagina, et al,

*BLUF*: They are such "philistines."




Roy Batty said:


> Do you want me to pop over there and slap em around for a while?


*(COMMENT)*

But then, that is who they are; however, they are improving with time.  I estimate by 2055, they might become socially acceptable.




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 18, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> Howdy coffee sippers, I’m back!



Roy!!  Another of our delightful friends from across the pond.  Welcome home.  Hope all is well with you and yours too.


----------



## Roy Batty (Aug 18, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > Howdy coffee sippers, I’m back!
> ...


Hey Foxfyre, yes I’m well thank you. Everything here is good.


----------



## Mindful (Aug 18, 2020)

One can come here for respite?

It’s all going backwards.  My friend made it back to Germany from Spain, by car, before the Germans brought in quarantine restrictions. The British are already doing it.

When will I see my family again?  Thousands of miles apart.

My heart hurts.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 18, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...


Its been a bit too warm for me last week But I am further south east than you. Maybe its been cooler in the west country.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 18, 2020)

Mindful said:


> One can come here for respite?
> 
> It’s all going backwards.  My friend made it back to Germany from Spain, by car, before the Germans brought in quarantine restrictions. The British are already doing it.
> 
> ...



I understand. Our family is a bit closer but still divided by travel & quarantine restrictions that make it inadvisable to see each other.

And yes this is a place to come for respite, for comfort, for encouragement, or just a place to laugh, rejoice, brag, or just be. . .all within the very few rules we have.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 19, 2020)

Was outside just now to have a cig. Almost 2am. 95 degrees. Tomorrow it will be 109 and stay that way from 109 to 110 for another week. And with blackouts because everyone is home instead of at work. Wearing masks. Sigh.
Gonna be some deaths with this horrid heat wave.
COME ON WINTER!!!


----------



## Roy Batty (Aug 19, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Actually I’m working here in Guilford, not too far away from London, at the moment it’s 18c it’s tipping it down, could be like this for a couple of hours or more, thank the gods I’m not driving in it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 19, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Was outside just now to have a cig. Almost 2am. 95 degrees. Tomorrow it will be 109 and stay that way from 109 to 110 for another week. And with blackouts because everyone is home instead of at work. Wearing masks. Sigh.
> Gonna be some deaths with this horrid heat wave.
> COME ON WINTER!!!



Amen to that though we're not having to deal with blackouts.  Yet. Any of the fires close to you Gracie?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 19, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Was outside just now to have a cig. Almost 2am. 95 degrees. Tomorrow it will be 109 and stay that way from 109 to 110 for another week. And with blackouts because everyone is home instead of at work. Wearing masks. Sigh.
> Gonna be some deaths with this horrid heat wave.
> COME ON WINTER!!!


Gracie, you know not to worry, no one will die of the heat...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 19, 2020)

Well, the poor, crippled kid that my partner was hoarding has moved on to greener pastures.  I could not longer bear watching her thrash around and stare forlornly into the sky.  No legs and no hope of a normal goat life.  But she's gone now.  Of course, the partner remains dumb on the subject.  He usually ignores the "ugly" in life.  I think he dumped the corpse somewhere far to close and this might attract bears this time of year.  At least the poor animal will no longer suffer someone's arrogance and ignorance.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 19, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Was outside just now to have a cig. Almost 2am. 95 degrees. Tomorrow it will be 109 and stay that way from 109 to 110 for another week. And with blackouts because everyone is home instead of at work. Wearing masks. Sigh.
> ...


No. It's a big circle around us....all about an hour or more away. Except for Oroville. Thats only half an hour but I think its pretty much semi under control. Still, the sky is yellow brown, eyes are stinging and its bringing back some bad memories. At least there are more exits here than in Paradise. But being in a ring of fires....there really is nowhere TO go. There is a small lake 2 blocks away. If worst comes to worse, I will just drive in it and stay in the shallow end. I think its only about 6 to 10 feet deep. Splash the shit out of my car and stay in the water cuz can't escape anywhere with all of Cali burning.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 20, 2020)

Some interesting photos.

Do you see the bicyclist in the Tour de France logo?





Did you ever notice that arrow on the Amazon Logo?  And what it signifies?




What do you see in the Pittsburgh Zoo logo other than a tree?


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 20, 2020)

There is supposed to be a phone in this picture, but even when they told me where it is, I can't see it.




Correction since I can still edit this post. I found it!!!!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 20, 2020)

I cheated or I would have never found it...


----------



## beautress (Aug 20, 2020)

Quiet day here with sister asthma making me cough.  Love to all who come here. It was good to read posts this evening.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 21, 2020)

beautress said:


> Quiet day here with sister asthma making me cough.  Love to all who come here. It was good to read posts this evening.



We have a fire going in the Santa Fe National Forest not all that far from us though it presents no danger to us. But the smoke has been bad all week and is bad for a lot of folks. Poor Aunt Betty has been coughing terribly.


----------



## Oddball (Aug 22, 2020)

Saturday morning!

Let's visit a dude ranch in Texas this summer.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 22, 2020)

Letting everyone know I'm still alive.
One of my brothers just left a while ago headed back home to Kansas.  He came down to give me company for a few days besides we hadn't seen each other in a couple of years.  We both enjoyed each others company and he helped (pushed) me to get a couple things done around the house.  I'm the oldest of four, he's number #3, retired 1st Sergent with the Armored Cavalry with one tour in Serbia (Un/Nato forces) and 2 tours in Iraq.  He had some wild stories to tell........
Helped a lot.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 22, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Letting everyone know I'm still alive.
> One of my brothers just left a while ago headed back home to Kansas.  He came down to give me company for a few days besides we hadn't seen each other in a couple of years.  We both enjoyed each others company and he helped (pushed) me to get a couple things done around the house.  I'm the oldest of four, he's number #3, retired 1st Sergent with the Armored Cavalry with one tour in Serbia (Un/Nato forces) and 2 tours in Iraq.  He had some wild stories to tell........
> Helped a lot.



Sounds good Ringel. I was hoping at least some in your family would give you love and support.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Shawnee_b (Aug 22, 2020)

Good deal Ringel, hang in there.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 23, 2020)

Been trying to keep myself busy since my brother left, like I said he pulled me out of my funk and I have no intention on going back down there.  In a way it almost feels a little sacrilegious not heavily mourning her passing but I'm still mourning just not letting that mourning drag me down.  When he showed up he brought a Hawken Rifle kit that he got as part of his inheritance and never opened, opened it up the second day he was here and saw my dad had indeed finished it.  I just had to do a little filing and wood shaving to get the barrel to fit back in properly.  
Also sold the weight bench and free weights today to a couple of girls, they were happy to have it considering it's a high quality competition style bench with 200 pounds of weight and two bars with other sundry items.  Had to take the bench apart for them to get it in their SUV.  They'll be coming back to get the tread mill which I can't use besides I still have my universal weight machine and my stationary recliner bike.  
Right now I'm just tired from doing all that stuff today, will get back to it tomorrow.


----------



## beautress (Aug 24, 2020)

Just dropped in to say hi to all before I take the univerasal asthma relief from my nebulizer.   <BIG HUG!>

Don't let the bedbugs bite!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 24, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> still have my universal weight machine and my stationary recliner bike.



Wow Ringel we have something in common... I have a stationary recliner also... Mine is made by Lazy Boy... Damn fine piece of equipment... If you ever need advice on operating your recliner, I am just the fellar to ask...

Be well my phriend...


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Shawnee_b (Aug 24, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Been trying to keep myself busy since my brother left, like I said he pulled me out of my funk and I have no intention on going back down there.  In a way it almost feels a little sacrilegious not heavily mourning her passing but I'm still mourning just not letting that mourning drag me down.  When he showed up he brought a Hawken Rifle kit that he got as part of his inheritance and never opened, opened it up the second day he was here and saw my dad had indeed finished it.  I just had to do a little filing and wood shaving to get the barrel to fit back in properly.
> Also sold the weight bench and free weights today to a couple of girls, they were happy to have it considering it's a high quality competition style bench with 200 pounds of weight and two bars with other sundry items.  Had to take the bench apart for them to get it in their SUV.  They'll be coming back to get the tread mill which I can't use besides I still have my universal weight machine and my stationary recliner bike.
> Right now I'm just tired from doing all that stuff today, will get back to it tomorrow.



Busy is the best. I am sure Kat is pleased you are moving on and doing well. Mourning is necessary but not forever. 

What's the Hawken? GP? TC? Shoot that, it will put a smile on your face breaking Popsicle sticks at 100 yards


----------



## Dalia (Aug 24, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Been trying to keep myself busy since my brother left, like I said he pulled me out of my funk and I have no intention on going back down there.  In a way it almost feels a little sacrilegious not heavily mourning her passing but I'm still mourning just not letting that mourning drag me down.  When he showed up he brought a Hawken Rifle kit that he got as part of his inheritance and never opened, opened it up the second day he was here and saw my dad had indeed finished it.  I just had to do a little filing and wood shaving to get the barrel to fit back in properly.
> Also sold the weight bench and free weights today to a couple of girls, they were happy to have it considering it's a high quality competition style bench with 200 pounds of weight and two bars with other sundry items.  Had to take the bench apart for them to get it in their SUV.  They'll be coming back to get the tread mill which I can't use besides I still have my universal weight machine and my stationary recliner bike.
> Right now I'm just tired from doing all that stuff today, will get back to it tomorrow.


Hello ringel05, you are not alone, we are there for you and we think of you in its difficult moments.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 24, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Been trying to keep myself busy since my brother left, like I said he pulled me out of my funk and I have no intention on going back down there.  In a way it almost feels a little sacrilegious not heavily mourning her passing but I'm still mourning just not letting that mourning drag me down.  When he showed up he brought a Hawken Rifle kit that he got as part of his inheritance and never opened, opened it up the second day he was here and saw my dad had indeed finished it.  I just had to do a little filing and wood shaving to get the barrel to fit back in properly.
> ...


It's an Investarms, sold under the name Lyman these days.  I also want to get back to work on my 1750s Tulle (Fusil de Chasse) kit.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Aug 24, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Yes I said GP (great plains) I meant Lyman. I believe the lyman beats the TC, IMO. Quality is there. Lyman is more authentic. White bbl you brown, Hawkens are NOT BLUED like TC does and always has. Lyman has a 1/66 twist vs 1/48 TC  TC is a compromise between round ball and "minies" Lyman is for patched round balls and does that very well. I have had many of both, filled the freezer with both but partial to Lyman.

BTW. Ever stick a carbon steel knife in mustard? Cut an onion? Turns brown very quickly. I have mustard browned barrels!!!!

I am also building a Fusil de Chasse. It's a chiefs grade with premium curly stock from Track of the Wolf. Been at it 15 years!!!! I'm in the middle of a move now, been in this farm 10 years, getting a different place. I WILL finish that fusil. There is a very nice, big enough room in the basement for my reloading, rifle building and a RADIO room. Yeah a general class ham but deaf as a bat. Need to brush up on my Morse. Words escape me especially with accents but dit dah doesn't. Gonna make the radio room look like a ships radio room (seen enough of them). Oh yeah my safes go there too. It's poured concrete and mortar filled block with a door which can be replaced with a vault door.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 24, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Shawnee_b said:
> ...


This is a much older Investarms, possibly 1970s or 1980s so it's not quite correct and everything is blued.  Lets just say it wouldn't fly at any rendezvous.........


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 24, 2020)

Well daughter number 2 who is 20, finally got her license and  first car. A 2006 Hyundai Azera  Limited, wine color. Just shy of 5 grand after everything.  She was dumping $125 per week on Uber just to get back and forth to work so the savings will be huge. Sharp looking loaded and well maintained. I threw in 500 and paid her first six months of insurance. She got a preferred rating despite being a new driver which was nice. Little late but everything in its own time.


----------



## beautress (Aug 24, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


We have 2 hurricanes headed this way for the next couple or 3 days. I don't know what to expect.  The last time, my neighbor lost his roof. And the 5 small tornados took out 60 '  of wooden fence on the north and west pastures out front, and I was praying when the 5 small twisters joined forces with stuff swirling outside my windows, then it jumped the broom over the second story roof. I still have little holes on the windowscrebb;;ens upstaits. God,'s angels spared my home before I could finish praying. The tornados struck down the tops of 2 tall pines, 1 tall pine completely, and a dozen deciduous treees on the back forty by the northeast fenced in seasonal creek. I saw them so upclose I saw only swirling debris and no funnel. It sounded like a freight train, however, which is the soundbite of a cluster of small tornadoes. I was so frightened that all I could do was thinking how good it would be to have a man around the house since my husband had died half a year or so when the hurricane spawned its mean shisters. So I just prayed.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 24, 2020)

Manonthestreet said:


> Well daughter number 2 who is 20, finally got her license and  first car. A 2006 Hyundai Azera  Limited, wine color. Just shy of 5 grand after everything.  She was dumping $125 per week on Uber just to get back and forth to work so the savings will be huge. Sharp looking loaded and well maintained. I threw in 500 and paid her first six months of insurance. She got a preferred rating despite being a new driver which was nice. Little late but everything in its own time.



Little late?  I bought my first car in December of 2017...and I'm 45.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Aug 25, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> This is a much older Investarms, possibly 1970s or 1980s so it's not quite correct and everything is blued.  Lets just say it wouldn't fly at any rendezvous.........



They you'll have to take the Fusil!


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 25, 2020)

beautress said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I've been watching the track of those two storms and thought you might be in the path of the westernmost one, Beautress. We'll hope it won't be as bad as the last one, though they expect it to be a CAT 3  at landfall.+


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 25, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Well daughter number 2 who is 20, finally got her license and  first car. A 2006 Hyundai Azera  Limited, wine color. Just shy of 5 grand after everything.  She was dumping $125 per week on Uber just to get back and forth to work so the savings will be huge. Sharp looking loaded and well maintained. I threw in 500 and paid her first six months of insurance. She got a preferred rating despite being a new driver which was nice. Little late but everything in its own time.
> ...



I was in my 50's when I bought my first car and only car that was in my name. But at least I can say I had one that was all mine. All the others have been 'our' cars as I never had my own car before I married.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 25, 2020)

I haven't owned a vehicle in almost 5 years... I never was one to put a lot of importance in vehicles... They cost a whole lot of money... I purchased one (1) brand new vehicle in in the 45 years of owning them... Sticker price was just a little over 6 grand...    Most of my automobiles I bought I let someone else work out the kinks and purchased really used trucks mostly...
The advantage I have living here in a very urban environment is huge... I pay 35 dollars a year for a bus pass... Busses go completely around the Island, sometimes you have to do a little walking to get where you need to be from the Bus stop but it hasn't killed me yet...
The Beer virus has put kind of a qualm on the getting out and about anyway so I just stay at home... The Ex has a C-Class Sedan Mercedes-Benz she drives... I won't even mention how hard it is to find parking here on this rock... Just not worth it to me...


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 25, 2020)

beautress said:


> We have 2 hurricanes headed this way for the next couple or 3 days.



Please hang on and keep your powder dry...


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 25, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...



I've never had an 'our' car.  Or been married.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 26, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Well you've still got time.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 26, 2020)

Still watching the storm(s) & I think Beautress may be the only one in the path of Laura but mostly likely on the left edge which is the best place to be if you're going to be in a hurricane. Has been upgraded to a likely Cat 4 at landfall though so it will be a really bad one. We can pray it will be fast moving.

Marco I guess just produced & is producing a lot of rain.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 26, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > This is a much older Investarms, possibly 1970s or 1980s so it's not quite correct and everything is blued.  Lets just say it wouldn't fly at any rendezvous.........
> ...


The worse thing is a guy on the Muzzleloading forum I'm on has a new Pendersoli NW Trade Gun for sale, asking $750 for a $1200 musket (Dixie Gun Works)..........  Of course I'm not the only interested one, there are at least 10 others who want it also.  The problem is the guy who posted it only visits the forum once in a while.........


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Dajjal (Aug 26, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Hi ! Ringel05 I hope you are coping ok. I see you are interested in muzzle loading guns. They are about the only kind of guns you can own in Britain, and then only if it is a genuine antique. It is illegal to own a modern copy. I used to have a small collection of such antique guns years ago. I had a naval flintlock pistol, and another flintlock which was a sawn off musket. I also had a small five chamber percussion revolver pistol. I also had an ornate single shot  percussion pistol which had mother of pearl inlaid in the wood.  But I sold them all when I was short of money.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 26, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Shawnee_b said:
> ...


Here in the US non-cartridge firearms aren't even considered firearms by most States, all but two I think and they can be shipped directly to your door, no going through a licensed firearms dealer.  If you use real black powder it can be shipped via ground delivery but the shipping costs are as much or more than the black powder costs, it's considered "hazmat".  I just ordered a one pound can that costs $20, shipping and taxes brought the cost up to $53.  If I can find someone here or nearby that sells BP I'll drive an hour to pick it up, it's still cheaper.  I can use a modern BP called Pyrodex but I just don't like it even though its cheaper and available even at Walmart.......


----------



## Shawnee_b (Aug 26, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> The worse thing is a guy on the Muzzleloading forum I'm on has a new Pendersoli NW Trade Gun for sale, asking $750 for a $1200 musket (Dixie Gun Works)..........  Of course I'm not the only interested one, there are at least 10 others who want it also.  The problem is the guy who posted it only visits the forum once in a while.........



I used to hang on muzzleloading forum, a couple actually.

I like Peder's, good guns. I still have a Dixie Tenn rifle in 50. Got both locks for it too. They are up there now!


----------



## Shawnee_b (Aug 26, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Here in the US non-cartridge firearms aren't even considered firearms by most States, all but two I think and they can be shipped directly to your door, no going through a licensed firearms dealer.  If you use real black powder it can be shipped via ground delivery but the shipping costs are as much or more than the black powder costs, it's considered "hazmat".  I just ordered a one pound can that costs $20, shipping and taxes brought the cost up to $53.  If I can find someone here or nearby that sells BP I'll drive an hour to pick it up, it's still cheaper.  I can use a modern BP called Pyrodex but I just don't like it even though its cheaper and available even at Walmart.......



Maine Powder house . com

Free shipping on 25#, mixed brands and FF is fine.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 26, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The worse thing is a guy on the Muzzleloading forum I'm on has a new Pendersoli NW Trade Gun for sale, asking $750 for a $1200 musket (Dixie Gun Works)..........  Of course I'm not the only interested one, there are at least 10 others who want it also.  The problem is the guy who posted it only visits the forum once in a while.........
> ...


My kit was from Sitting Fox but found out a few of the items it comes with aren't quite correct and their pins are weak.  Picked up what I needed to replace those at TOTW.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 26, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Here in the US non-cartridge firearms aren't even considered firearms by most States, all but two I think and they can be shipped directly to your door, no going through a licensed firearms dealer.  If you use real black powder it can be shipped via ground delivery but the shipping costs are as much or more than the black powder costs, it's considered "hazmat".  I just ordered a one pound can that costs $20, shipping and taxes brought the cost up to $53.  If I can find someone here or nearby that sells BP I'll drive an hour to pick it up, it's still cheaper.  I can use a modern BP called Pyrodex but I just don't like it even though its cheaper and available even at Walmart.......
> ...


Well, I have no need for 25 pounds of powder, I'm not firing off cannons.........


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 26, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I acquired some black powder by getting it out of 38 caliber blanks. You can buy blank firing guns and blank cartridge's in Britain. But I still could not get my percussion pistol working, because I could not get any percussion nipples. I did fire my flintlock pistol with powder I got from blanks. But I never had any ball to fire in it. You can buy napped flints, and  balls of different sizes from a specialist supplier. But I never did get any of my guns working properly.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Aug 26, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> My kit was from Sitting Fox but found out a few of the items it comes with aren't quite correct and their pins are weak.  Picked up what I needed to replace those at TOTW.



Pins easy and cheap, no biggie. Yeah I like brass, nickle silver but to me browned steel rules!

Haven't checked "sitting fox"


----------



## Shawnee_b (Aug 26, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Free shipping on 25#, mixed brands and FF is fine.


Well, I have no need for 25 pounds of powder, I'm not firing off cannons.........
[/QUOTE]

Doesn't go bad and you can sell off pounds (I have, people find out and ask for it). Even if you store a bunch better than paying double. Well to me anyway. I still have all the BP I want, last order 12 years ago


----------



## Shawnee_b (Aug 26, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> I acquired some black powder by getting it out of 38 caliber blanks. You can buy blank firing guns and blank cartridge's in Britain. But I still could not get my percussion pistol working, because I could not get any percussion nipples. I did fire my flintlock pistol with powder I got from blanks. But I never had any ball to fire in it. You can buy napped flints, and  balls of different sizes from a specialist supplier. But I never did get any of my guns working properly.



That's sad. Shooting these is history, not a Antifa assault. 

I have made my own percussion nipples, not that hard, start with a piece 1/4x28 rod or whatever size you have.

Get or make a mold you can have balls for the flinter.

None of this is hard, ask some people lived a few hundred years ago, they did it.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 26, 2020)

Holy shidizky Batman... I had a Dr.s appointment with my Gastrodude today and on my way home I was sitting at the Bus Stop... 3 ladies came out from the Hospital campus and sit down and of coarse was talking story... One lady said she received an email from the Temp agency that she works for re: one of the Hospitals (Wahiawa General) had upped there offer for RN's to work... $70.00 an hour for a 12 hour shift... She told me that everyone else is offering $50.00 an hour for temps... Math is not a strong subject for me but folks that is $840.00...
Hawaii is going through a pretty strong Beer virus surge right now... As of tomorrow we go into a 2 week lock down... Oahu has less than a million people on the whole Island (residents)... Normally during non-covid times an average of 30 to 35 thousand visitors daily come and go through HIA...
Anyway back to my question... Is that the going rate everywhere for RN's?


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 27, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


> Holy shidizky Batman... I had a Dr.s appointment with my Gastrodude today and on my way home I was sitting at the Bus Stop... 3 ladies came out from the Hospital campus and sit down and of coarse was talking story... One lady said she received an email from the Temp agency that she works for re: one of the Hospitals (Wahiawa General) had upped there offer for RN's to work... $70.00 an hour for a 12 hour shift... She told me that everyone else is offering $50.00 an hour for temps... Math is not a strong subject for me but folks that is $840.00...
> Hawaii is going through a pretty strong Beer virus surge right now... As of tomorrow we go into a 2 week lock down... Oahu has less than a million people on the whole Island (residents)... Normally during non-covid times an average of 30 to 35 thousand visitors daily come and go through HIA...
> Anyway back to my question... Is that the going rate everywhere for RN's?



Most make anywhere from $25/hr at the low end--high end around $60/hr in California--median I think probably $35 or $40 or so. So yeah $70/hr is really really good pay.


----------



## beautress (Aug 27, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Here in the US non-cartridge firearms aren't even considered firearms by most States, all but two I think and they can be shipped directly to your door, no going through a licensed firearms dealer.  If you use real black powder it can be shipped via ground delivery but the shipping costs are as much or more than the black powder costs, it's considered "hazmat".  I just ordered a one pound can that costs $20, shipping and taxes brought the cost up to $53.  If I can find someone here or nearby that sells BP I'll drive an hour to pick it up, it's still cheaper.  I can use a modern BP called Pyrodex but I just don't like it even though its cheaper and available even at Walmart.......
> ...


Oh that reminds me Pioneer woman has some salt and pepper shakers that light up a stainless steel kitchen with colorful flowers. Gotta go get my shopping shoes on and head for the Amazon River! <giggle!>


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 28, 2020)

May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here. Meanwhile we pray or send positive vibes or keep vigil for:

Harper, the inspiration for the vigil list.
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
Kat for wellness
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Mindful and healing for her shoulder.
Good results for Nosmo King 's step nephew dealing with difficult surgeries.
Beautress for wellness.
Gracie and Mr. G. for continued progress for solutions.
007 and his mom and family for comfort and peace.
Corazon for wellness.
For gallantwarrior for impending surgeries and his safety and resolution of his impossible situation with his 'partner' and the help he needs during this difficult time.

And we keep the light on so others who have been away can find their way back and we hope they do.

*Our thoughts and prayers are with those dealing with the aftermath of the hurricane and those still in danger from its remnants, the victims & those still endangered by the many wildfires.*


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 28, 2020)

I just thought I'd leave this here:


----------



## Oddball (Aug 29, 2020)

Saturday morning!

Having a chuckle to get the day off right is the law of the west.

Let the cartoon begin!





__





						My Veoh
					






					www.veoh.com


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 29, 2020)

Hi all, I hope everyone's problems are rapidly dissipating and brighter times lie in wait.
I'm doing better, keeping busy going through boxes which occasionally makes me momentarily tear up but then I think of her the way she was and it makes me smile.  Putting together a yard sale batch and a donation batch, may do that in a couple of weeks.  I also have other items I'm putting up for sale that are not yard sale priced.  I've also focused on (slowly) putting together my 1750s - 60s persona, working on my flintlock etc as well as losing all this extra weight I piled on over the last couple of years.  
Gizmo's been spending a lot of time with me but he still won't sleep on the bed when I'm in it.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Aug 30, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Hi all, I hope everyone's problems are rapidly dissipating and brighter times lie in wait.
> I'm doing better, keeping busy going through boxes which occasionally makes me momentarily tear up but then I think of her the way she was and it makes me smile.  Putting together a yard sale batch and a donation batch, may do that in a couple of weeks.  I also have other items I'm putting up for sale that are not yard sale priced.  I've also focused on (slowly) putting together my 1750s - 60s persona, working on my flintlock etc as well as losing all this extra weight I piled on over the last couple of years.
> Gizmo's been spending a lot of time with me but he still won't sleep on the bed when I'm in it.



Good for you. Sounds you are doing well. DAV will come pick up donations.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 30, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Hi all, I hope everyone's problems are rapidly dissipating and brighter times lie in wait.
> I'm doing better, keeping busy going through boxes which occasionally makes me momentarily tear up but then I think of her the way she was and it makes me smile.  Putting together a yard sale batch and a donation batch, may do that in a couple of weeks.  I also have other items I'm putting up for sale that are not yard sale priced.  I've also focused on (slowly) putting together my 1750s - 60s persona, working on my flintlock etc as well as losing all this extra weight I piled on over the last couple of years.
> Gizmo's been spending a lot of time with me but he still won't sleep on the bed when I'm in it.


It's been nearly 4 years and I still find little things hidden away....


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Gracie (Aug 31, 2020)

well....it finally happened. 4 years wandering, 4 months homeless. We are moving on the 23rd to a low income apartment here in town. Home has not called and probably won't, so although I am not burning that particular bridge, we are accepting this unit offered us. I applied right after we moved in here and they called 2 weeks ago to start the paperwork, but I didn't say anything cuz things tend to not happen if spoken of.

Am I happy about it? Yeah. I guess so. It's a roof. All we have to pay is the rent, which HUD pays 30% of our total income, they pay electric, water, sewer, trash. We pay for internet and cable. Thats it. It will come to about the amount we are paying now where we are, but..the big difference is..if something happens to me or MrG, the rent is adjusted to that income which will be less since one of us is gone. And, no rent increases. We can live there forever, until we die.

Went and looked at it today. There are 6 floors...120 units. THANKFULLY God heard my prayers and gave us an end unit, top floor, facing north) overlooking the quaint front area that has flowers, bushes trees and an amazing view of distance buildings and the very busy road but its far enough away that if I close the LARGE BALCONEY DOORS, we hear nothing. Tiny kitchen, but doable. Semi large bedroom which is also doable. Bathroom is in the bedroom, which sucks. BIG closets..one in bedroom, other in kitchen by front door. Balconey is as wide and the living room and bedroom side by side so fairly large. Two emergency bell pulls in case one of us falls down or need help immediately...one in bedroom, one in bathroom. Laundry room on bottom floor and only 1.00 per load which is cheap. Bookshelves on every floor full of books in the hallway, for anyone to borrow to read. Bingo room when this covid shit is over, exit stairs next door to our apt, so I have easy access to get outside to smoke off property....or the small smoking section they have inside the grounds by back in the back. Very cute area. Place is like fort knox, too. Gotta have thingies to wave in front of sensors to get in; all guests have to sign in in the lobby. So if I decide to smoke in smoking section, I am protected by very high walls and fences so riff raff cannot come in and bug me to "borrow" a cig or "have a puff".

Bummer is...I will never see the beach again. This is now home I guess. And I am allowed only one pet. I am going to miss the menagerie I have here. 2 mama cats, 5 kittens between then, 3 possums. Who is going to feed them when I am gone? I worry about them and it makes me sad. S

Some of the rules are dumb, but...I guess I can live with it. I might grumble, but..its a roof. Its small but cute, and I can at least be outside in the fresh air when I go onto the balconey.

However...who knows what the future brings? I have a friend in Wyoming that is considering us moving there because she needs help with the ranch and stuff. Collecting mail, letting in maintenance guys if needed and she is not there, etc. If she calls and says "come"...I'm going. Period. I want out of Cali. But for now...and forever if we want it....we have a place. Finally.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 31, 2020)

Very tippy top, right side. That section poking out is my exit stairs.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 31, 2020)

All seniors. Poor lady got caught in my camera. lol


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 31, 2020)

Gracie said:


> well....it finally happened. 4 years wandering, 4 months homeless. We are moving on the 23rd to a low income apartment here in town. Home has not called and probably won't, so although I am not burning that particular bridge, we are accepting this unit offered us. I applied right after we moved in here and they called 2 weeks ago to start the paperwork, but I didn't say anything cuz things tend to not happen if spoken of.
> 
> Am I happy about it? Yeah. I guess so. It's a roof. All we have to pay is the rent, which HUD pays 30% of our total income, they pay electric, water, sewer, trash. We pay for internet and cable. Thats it. It will come to about the amount we are paying now where we are, but..the big difference is..if something happens to me or MrG, the rent is adjusted to that income which will be less since one of us is gone. And, no rent increases. We can live there forever, until we die.
> 
> ...



It may not be just what you've wanted, but it sounds like at least a decent situation for you.  If nothing else, hopefully it will cut back on some of the stress you and MrG have had with all the uncertainty.


----------



## beautress (Sep 1, 2020)

Gracie said:


> well....it finally happened. 4 years wandering, 4 months homeless. We are moving on the 23rd to a low income apartment here in town. Home has not called and probably won't, so although I am not burning that particular bridge, we are accepting this unit offered us. I applied right after we moved in here and they called 2 weeks ago to start the paperwork, but I didn't say anything cuz things tend to not happen if spoken of.
> 
> Am I happy about it? Yeah. I guess so. It's a roof. All we have to pay is the rent, which HUD pays 30% of our total income, they pay electric, water, sewer, trash. We pay for internet and cable. Thats it. It will come to about the amount we are paying now where we are, but..the big difference is..if something happens to me or MrG, the rent is adjusted to that income which will be less since one of us is gone. And, no rent increases. We can live there forever, until we die.
> 
> ...


Dear Gracie, I lived in Wyoming a total of 35 years. I spent most of the time suffering the extreme cold weather. Befo7re going there after a 60th birthday carries true hazards. 1, icy walks and streets including highways. 2, water supplies in areas transformed from being old oil processing at mile high can be deleterious to gut health. 3, Living at mile high is not recommended for heart health. In fact if either you or your partner has ever had high blood pressure or other heart-affected problems, you have a 33% chance higher of sudden death from heart_related issues in young or older ages. This is because there is a huge percentage less of oxygen at mile high. If you live in central Wyoming, you can and will suffer from 22 different strep throat bug species. Failure to get a sore throat diagnoses can result in lifelong heart issues. Don't even think about "It won't get me, maybe" if you are a smoker, so be sure you both have life insurance payments paid up and not lapsed for one minute. Social services are almost non-existent, but on the positive side, people are the best of good neighbors in the Equality State if you do not bemoan "home" in another state. It's lonely out in the open spaces. Best wishes if you decide to live in cold, windy, relentless weather of the Indian Paintbrush state. There is endless beauty there if you have hearty health....


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 1, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Letting everyone know I'm still alive.
> One of my brothers just left a while ago headed back home to Kansas.  He came down to give me company for a few days besides we hadn't seen each other in a couple of years.  We both enjoyed each others company and he helped (pushed) me to get a couple things done around the house.  I'm the oldest of four, he's number #3, retired 1st Sergent with the Armored Cavalry with one tour in Serbia (Un/Nato forces) and 2 tours in Iraq.  He had some wild stories to tell........
> Helped a lot.


Good to see you around, Ringel.  I, too, have found much comfort in re-connecting with my siblings.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 1, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Been trying to keep myself busy since my brother left, like I said he pulled me out of my funk and I have no intention on going back down there.  In a way it almost feels a little sacrilegious not heavily mourning her passing but I'm still mourning just not letting that mourning drag me down.  When he showed up he brought a Hawken Rifle kit that he got as part of his inheritance and never opened, opened it up the second day he was here and saw my dad had indeed finished it.  I just had to do a little filing and wood shaving to get the barrel to fit back in properly.
> Also sold the weight bench and free weights today to a couple of girls, they were happy to have it considering it's a high quality competition style bench with 200 pounds of weight and two bars with other sundry items.  Had to take the bench apart for them to get it in their SUV.  They'll be coming back to get the tread mill which I can't use besides I still have my universal weight machine and my stationary recliner bike.
> Right now I'm just tired from doing all that stuff today, will get back to it tomorrow.


You know deep down that your beloved would not have wanted you to waste away mourning her passing.  Moving on is not the same as moving away from her memory.
You are my hero, brother.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 1, 2020)

beautress said:


> Just dropped in to say hi to all before I take the univerasal asthma relief from my nebulizer.   <BIG HUG!>
> 
> Don't let the bedbugs bite!


Beau, take care of yourself.  You are a scion of the CS.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 1, 2020)

Gracie said:


> well....it finally happened. 4 years wandering, 4 months homeless. We are moving on the 23rd to a low income apartment here in town. Home has not called and probably won't, so although I am not burning that particular bridge, we are accepting this unit offered us. I applied right after we moved in here and they called 2 weeks ago to start the paperwork, but I didn't say anything cuz things tend to not happen if spoken of.
> 
> Am I happy about it? Yeah. I guess so. It's a roof. All we have to pay is the rent, which HUD pays 30% of our total income, they pay electric, water, sewer, trash. We pay for internet and cable. Thats it. It will come to about the amount we are paying now where we are, but..the big difference is..if something happens to me or MrG, the rent is adjusted to that income which will be less since one of us is gone. And, no rent increases. We can live there forever, until we die.
> 
> ...


I've been away so long, I missed this.  Wow, Gracie, it's something.  You know you always have a place here, if you want it.  My brother is seriously considering moving up here, too.  If he comes, we can maybe build a couple of rental cabins.  Or just nice places for friends to stay.  You take care, you know I am rooting for you and Mr. G.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 1, 2020)

Gracie said:


> View attachment 382971
> Very tippy top, right side. That section poking out is my exit stairs.


No elevators?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 1, 2020)

Two weeks and counting until hip surgery.  My brother will be returning, at least for a few weeks, to help me out.  The partner will be going back to his place in town, although reluctantly.  Brother told me to hold off on my bathroom refurbish until he gets here.  I'll finally have a hot shower inside, all winter!!!  Won't have the water lines dug from the well to the house until next year, but the camp shower will work just fine, as it has all summer.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 1, 2020)

Gracie said:


> well....it finally happened. 4 years wandering, 4 months homeless. We are moving on the 23rd to a low income apartment here in town. Home has not called and probably won't, so although I am not burning that particular bridge, we are accepting this unit offered us. I applied right after we moved in here and they called 2 weeks ago to start the paperwork, but I didn't say anything cuz things tend to not happen if spoken of.
> 
> Am I happy about it? Yeah. I guess so. It's a roof. All we have to pay is the rent, which HUD pays 30% of our total income, they pay electric, water, sewer, trash. We pay for internet and cable. Thats it. It will come to about the amount we are paying now where we are, but..the big difference is..if something happens to me or MrG, the rent is adjusted to that income which will be less since one of us is gone. And, no rent increases. We can live there forever, until we die.
> 
> ...



Well I sense you aren't thrilled--this is not what you had hoped for--but there are some plusses in there & having some security in knowing you have a roof over your head no matter what is not to be sneezed at. On the 5th floor however I would opt for a bird, hamster, or an indoor cat.  I trust there is an elevator. I don't think Hombre and I could handle a 5 floor walk up anymore. And there's always the chance something more to your style & liking will become available.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 1, 2020)

Oh and gallantwarrior we miss you too when you're absentee.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 3, 2020)

Ye...there are elevators thankfully! The problem we are having now is, finding someone to help us move. My back is shot just from packing books. I have more stuff than I thought, but I am also hauling stuff to Goodwill too. Too much stuff. Saved boxes, that have been flattened and stored under the beds so we are ok there. Its just the heavy assed loveseat that I worry about. Its HEAVY. Well made. But dayum!! And of course the two recliners. Rest of the stuff I am not worried about too much. But we have one day to unload it all. One elevator is for people moving in/out...the shut the door inside so people can't use it, and open the backside for movers. They also have carts, dollys, etc. Which is fine, but I have to get it OUT of the truck once I cram it IN, onto those pushcarts, up the elevator, down the hall, around the bend, and INSIDE the apartment. Which is doable except for that damn love seat. I gave my twin bed to the neighbor. So just one full size bed, which is MrGs, and the loveseat, which will be my bed.
I've asked all around..even some homeless people...but nobody want to help even with the offer of 2 guys needed, 100 bucks each for 2 hours work. Nope. Not interested. So I am hoping Anne and her boyfriend can come help. We need it.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 3, 2020)

Well, I just had a major scare. Been freaking out cuz I couldn't find my 38 special...LOADED....and thought maybe I donated it accidentally with a bunch of clothes. So I called Goodwill and they said they would check their safe to see if anyone turned it in. Meanwhile, I went thru EVERY BOX and EVERY trash bag in my bedroom looking for it. FINALLY found it. In with the underwear NOT being donated. Whew! So I called them back and said I found it. I feel like 5k pounds have been lifted off me. I was so freaked out. I KNEW I had it in a drawer but didn't remember which one. Thought it wound up being donated! Not!

I loathe being old and feeble minded.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 3, 2020)

Whaaaaah ! I have been locked out of twitter. Its only supposed to be for 12 hours. But  I cannot get back into it because I cannot get past a page which requires a conformation code, and it won't give me one. Twitter is my thing, and I am having with drawl symptoms already.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Sep 3, 2020)

Dumb... Dumb...

Why am I so dumb? My Ex is a Para-legal and she is working from home during the Beer Virus Shut-down... Everyone and their brother has always came to her for legal advice... Well an old family friend called her to make an addendum on a legal document a couple of weeks ago... Well two of the family members came by today and brought a big box of produce in appreciation of her legal expertise... One of the ladies volunteers at a large produce distributor that gives away boxes of produce a couple of times a week... Tomatoes, banana's, apple banana's, Mush melon (cantaloupe), papaya's, a lemon, a lime, and 3 kiwi's and a Pineapple... I love Mush Melon so I started cutting it up in small pieces to put in a container to put in ice box... I sliced the crap out of my booger picker on my left hand... Blood all over the place... Thankful that the ex was home to help bandage me up...

  Dumb... Dumb... Dumb...
It's a good thing I still have a booger picker on my right hand...


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 3, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> Whaaaaah ! I have been locked out of twitter. Its only supposed to be for 12 hours. But  I cannot get back into it because I cannot get past a page which requires a conformation code, and it won't give me one. Twitter is my thing, and I am having with drawl symptoms already.


Twitter has had me as someone I'm not for a couple years. They won't let me sign in and won't close the account...


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 4, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> Whaaaaah ! I have been locked out of twitter. Its only supposed to be for 12 hours. But  I cannot get back into it because I cannot get past a page which requires a conformation code, and it won't give me one. Twitter is my thing, and I am having with drawl symptoms already.



What do you mean it won't give you a code?  Text?  Email?  Something?  I get locked out until I check the box I'm not a bot or some sort now and then, but every once in awhile I get a code in my gmail to enter to get back in.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 4, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Well, I just had a major scare. Been freaking out cuz I couldn't find my 38 special...LOADED....and thought maybe I donated it accidentally with a bunch of clothes. So I called Goodwill and they said they would check their safe to see if anyone turned it in. Meanwhile, I went thru EVERY BOX and EVERY trash bag in my bedroom looking for it. FINALLY found it. In with the underwear NOT being donated. Whew! So I called them back and said I found it. I feel like 5k pounds have been lifted off me. I was so freaked out. I KNEW I had it in a drawer but didn't remember which one. Thought it wound up being donated! Not!
> 
> I loathe being old and feeble minded.



Misplacing things or putting it away and forgetting where isn't an affliction only for the old and feeble minded.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 4, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Ye...there are elevators thankfully! The problem we are having now is, finding someone to help us move. My back is shot just from packing books. I have more stuff than I thought, but I am also hauling stuff to Goodwill too. Too much stuff. Saved boxes, that have been flattened and stored under the beds so we are ok there. Its just the heavy assed loveseat that I worry about. Its HEAVY. Well made. But dayum!! And of course the two recliners. Rest of the stuff I am not worried about too much. But we have one day to unload it all. One elevator is for people moving in/out...the shut the door inside so people can't use it, and open the backside for movers. They also have carts, dollys, etc. Which is fine, but I have to get it OUT of the truck once I cram it IN, onto those pushcarts, up the elevator, down the hall, around the bend, and INSIDE the apartment. Which is doable except for that damn love seat. I gave my twin bed to the neighbor. So just one full size bed, which is MrGs, and the loveseat, which will be my bed.
> I've asked all around..even some homeless people...but nobody want to help even with the offer of 2 guys needed, 100 bucks each for 2 hours work. Nope. Not interested. So I am hoping Anne and her boyfriend can come help. We need it.



Call a local moving company. We've always been able to get two guys and a truck for a reasonable amount for local moves. And all businesses seem to be hurting for business right now.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 4, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Whaaaaah ! I have been locked out of twitter. Its only supposed to be for 12 hours. But  I cannot get back into it because I cannot get past a page which requires a conformation code, and it won't give me one. Twitter is my thing, and I am having with drawl symptoms already.
> ...


HI Foxy ! I have been locked out of my twitter account because it asks for my telephone number, and it is then supposed to call me back with a conformation code that I enter to prove its me. But they don't ring back. I have emailed twitter complaining but have yet to receive a reply.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 4, 2020)

SFC Ollie said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Whaaaaah ! I have been locked out of twitter. Its only supposed to be for 12 hours. But  I cannot get back into it because I cannot get past a page which requires a conformation code, and it won't give me one. Twitter is my thing, and I am having with drawl symptoms already.
> ...


Groan, its a pain ain't it. I have the feeling I will never get back into my account either.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 4, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Maybe they're texting to what they believe is a mobile phone? That's how I get those codes when I need them to log in.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 4, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ye...there are elevators thankfully! The problem we are having now is, finding someone to help us move. My back is shot just from packing books. I have more stuff than I thought, but I am also hauling stuff to Goodwill too. Too much stuff. Saved boxes, that have been flattened and stored under the beds so we are ok there. Its just the heavy assed loveseat that I worry about. Its HEAVY. Well made. But dayum!! And of course the two recliners. Rest of the stuff I am not worried about too much. But we have one day to unload it all. One elevator is for people moving in/out...the shut the door inside so people can't use it, and open the backside for movers. They also have carts, dollys, etc. Which is fine, but I have to get it OUT of the truck once I cram it IN, onto those pushcarts, up the elevator, down the hall, around the bend, and INSIDE the apartment. Which is doable except for that damn love seat. I gave my twin bed to the neighbor. So just one full size bed, which is MrGs, and the loveseat, which will be my bed.
> ...


I have. No go. But today I finally found a gal and her boyfriend who listed in CL that they do moving. They do work in Paradise too, so we have something in common. Anyway..she and her boyfriend will be here on the 23rd. They said 100 bucks should be sufficient and I said no....100 each. 200 bucks. She about fell over and said she could use the money. So...I have two people to help. Finally. Neighbor across the street said he would too...along with his son. So I said good. Now, if two don't show up...I still have two. If 4 show up, then I guess I will have to pay 4. But its worth it to me because I get worn out just moving one box of books.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 4, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Yes, I think you are right. Which means I am permanently locked out of twitter, as I only have a landline without text function.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 4, 2020)

Hate to post more bad news but as I've stated before it would be a miracle if Gizmo lived past ten years old.  It looks like complications from the FeLV and FIV will finally do it.  Took him to the vet yesterday and we're trying some meds but they don't appear to be helping.  The vet called earlier and recommended euthanasia if he doesn't improve in the next couple of days.  Poor little guy.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Sep 4, 2020)

Poor little guy. My little boy is 16, really showing his age but adapting. Kills me seeing him shake then fall over, walk and trip alot, little confused. Gonna do a thread on him when I am up to it.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 4, 2020)

Thats all you need, Ringel. Sigh. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 5, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Sadly that may be the case if there is no email option to get the code.  You might want to look to see if you could get one of those super cheap Tracfones that is pretty much  limited to calls and text. Cost here about $20 (15.05 GBP) for the phone and you have to buy minutes--I think like $20 every 90 days?  It would allow you easier access to social media that is important to you.

Twitter, and so some extent Facebook, has been on a major purge of accounts this past month & millions are being required to get those codes etc. to sign in.

As the world becomes more & more dependent on high tech to function, a cell phone with text capability is becoming more & more routine.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 5, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Hate to post more bad news but as I've stated before it would be a miracle if Gizmo lived past ten years old.  It looks like complications from the FeLV and FIV will finally do it.  Took him to the vet yesterday and we're trying some meds but they don't appear to be helping.  The vet called earlier and recommended euthanasia if he doesn't improve in the next couple of days.  Poor little guy.



Oh my. So sorry Ringel. You sure didn't need that on top of everything else.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 5, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Hooray.  People are good. At least some people. . .


----------



## Roy Batty (Sep 5, 2020)

I’m still waiting for delivery of my new GT mountain bike. End of September they told me.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 5, 2020)

well, do things always go wrong? Dayum. MrG just got hauled off in an ambulance. I had to call them cuz he has been groaning in pain for hours now. Stopped up. Groin pain. Nothing coming out. So I had enough with his stubbornness and called 911. Will update you when I hear something.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2020)

Sorry I didn't post last night. Was tired and it was late. He is ok. Just was stopped up and extreme pain. I keep telling him he's full of shit but he never believed me until then.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Sep 6, 2020)

Gracie said:


> well, do things always go wrong? Dayum. MrG just got hauled off in an ambulance. I had to call them cuz he has been groaning in pain for hours now. Stopped up. Groin pain. Nothing coming out. So I had enough with his stubbornness and called 911. Will update you when I hear something.



Men aren't stubborn we are just,,, ahhh "different"? 

Remember too, Just because a man says he will do something you don't have to remind him every 6 months.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Sep 6, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> Men aren't stubborn we are just,,, ahhh "different"?
> 
> Remember too, Just because a man says he will do something you don't have to remind him every 6 months.



*YEAH!!!



*


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 6, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I gave twitter my sisters mobile phone number, and I am back online. But I am scared to say anything now in case they ban me permanently.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 6, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Sorry I didn't post last night. Was tired and it was late. He is ok. Just was stopped up and extreme pain. I keep telling him he's full of shit but he never believed me until then.


Glad he’s pretty muck ok


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Right now, Twatter is focusing on James Woods and Travis Tritt, lol. I think you will be ok.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 7, 2020)

It's only 10:13am here in Oaklandtown...and I have already had to close all of the shades and turn the fans on full blast.  Plus the air quality is hideous.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 7, 2020)

boedicca said:


> It's only 10:13am here in Oaklandtown...and I have already had to close all of the shades and turn the fans on full blast.  Plus the air quality is hideous.
> 
> View attachment 385667



Maybe the last gasp of summer and the fires will be put out eventually. Been praying for all of you dealing with that. Our daughter is in the Monterey Bay area and the fires have been close enough to see there.

It is 79 in Albuquerque at this hour and that is supposed to be our high. 58 forecast for tomorrow and we have no heat in the house. So we know where the sweaters and sweatshirts are.

I'm thinking more of us will stay up to see the New Year in this year and to make sure that 2020 is long gone for good.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 7, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > It's only 10:13am here in Oaklandtown...and I have already had to close all of the shades and turn the fans on full blast.  Plus the air quality is hideous.
> ...



Indeed.  I can't wait to see 2020 in the rearview mirror.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 7, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



We've all learned how to say what we want to say. But we do need to be careful how we say it and what words trigger the ban buttons. Don't use any words like punch, shoot, shot, kill, murder or anything that could be used to describe physical violence, even in jest. And don't do direct personal insults by name. Just a little creativity.

I was actually locked out of my account sometime back for a tweet I had made months earlier. I was actually defending a national personality that I pretty much despise, but who had been unfairly quoted. I said I wasn't saying she shouldn't be shot, but she should be shot for a crime she actually committed. Twitter locked me out until I took down the tweet. Said my tweet constituted 'harassment. It was no big deal so I took it down. And I've learned since how to avoid those landmines.

Oh, and it is a good idea to create and build a backup account that you can use if you do have a temporary suspension.

Oh, and one other suggestion while I'm on my soapbox here. Be sure to go into your settings and turn off all notifications that would go to your sister's cell phone. Otherwise she could be inundated with them when you do start tweeting.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 7, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> I’m still waiting for delivery of my new GT mountain bike. End of September they told me.



Exciting. I've had some fun on those but on borrowed/rented ones. At my age I don't think I would probably get on one now.


----------



## Roy Batty (Sep 7, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


 I post on Twitter whenever I’m bored, so much angst going on at the moment.


----------



## Roy Batty (Sep 7, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > I’m still waiting for delivery of my new GT mountain bike. End of September they told me.
> ...



This GT Aggressor Expert 2021 model has 24 gears, more than enough to make life easy for me, since this covid19 appeared I’ve been exercising on the weekends after doing the house chores. Freedom and fresh air.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 7, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I use Twitter mostly to get and dispense information. I can be political there when I choose not to be here or on Facebook.  But I've gotten to know some great people both on line and in person due to Twitter and there is a lot of really enjoyable fun stuff too. I guess we all make of anything what we choose to make.

But yeah, I can get really angry on Twitter too and express it explicitly there.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 7, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Sorry I didn't post last night. Was tired and it was late. He is ok. Just was stopped up and extreme pain. I keep telling him he's full of shit but he never believed me until then.



Still I know it was a worry until it turned out to be something pretty easily fixable. Glad everything came out okay.  (cough)


----------



## Roy Batty (Sep 7, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



To tell you the honest truth I deleted all but 3 posts I put on Twitter, when you look back you can see the majority of posts are “just look at me, look at me” posts. Now they are deleted I post intelligent stuff, not for just angst and just for the sake of Posting. 
That’s the honest truth.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 7, 2020)

I started UNfollowing people that  are too gung ho, even though Trump supporters. Tired of the constant constant, ya know? From both sides. What will be, will be, says I.
I started looking for people to follow that post for their dogs, lol. Bert & Ernie, Walt & Snoop although poor Snoop died last week. That sucked. And there are others who post as their dogs. Problem is, finding animal lovers that post cute stuff and avoiding those that post horrid abuse pics screaming about how horrible it is and then me taking DAYS if not weeks to get the image out of my mind. Fuckers. I don't need to see it to know it happens. NOR do I want to rail and rant about how asian people enjoy dog meat and THIS is how its done...poor dogs....shit like that. WTF? Keep that shit off my feeds! So...been looking for photography, landscapes, art, dogs, cats, nat geo, stuff like that. I do follow alot of "supposed" patriots, but thats mostly to see whats going on.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 7, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Sorry I didn't post last night. Was tired and it was late. He is ok. Just was stopped up and extreme pain. I keep telling him he's full of shit but he never believed me until then.


I take empty soda or Gatorade bottles, add two tablespoons of Clearlax then fill them with water or my homemade apple lemonade, you can use whatever you want.  I also have a large glass of Wally World brand Metamucil every morning.  I guarantee he'll never be stopped up again...........     
Just make sure you or he doesn't drink any of that until an hour after taking any medications or two hours before taking any meds.   The Metamucil in particular, it forms a gelatinous mass in the stomach then moves through the GI tract, any meds taken with it will be suspended in that mass and not be absorbed into the body.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 7, 2020)

I'm still trying to focus on getting things done, working on my flintlock a little at a time but now that Giz's time is coming soon I often find it hard to get motivated.  I did start hanging some of my muzzleloaders and stuff and am building a rustic wall gun rack for the long guns.  I'll have five to hang including the flintlock I'm currently building. 
The flintlock pistol on the right is a kit gun that I haven't started yet which is why it looks so rough.






The top rifle is a (not so historically accurate) .54 caliber Hawken Rifle, the one below it is a 12 gauge double barrel muzzleloading shotgun.  Both are percussion firing.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 8, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> I'm still trying to focus on getting things done, working on my flintlock a little at a time but now that Giz's time is coming soon I often find it hard to get motivated.  I did start hanging some of my muzzleloaders and stuff and am building a rustic wall gun rack for the long guns.  I'll have five to hang including the flintlock I'm currently building.
> The flintlock pistol on the right is a kit gun that I haven't started yet which is why it looks so rough.
> 
> 
> ...


Go save a dog from the pound. Really. You will have a buddy to hang out with, talk to, cuddle when you need it. But wait til Giz goes to meet your wife. Then go to the pound. Someone is there waiting for you.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 8, 2020)

Speaking of dogs, I was at the coffee shop earlier, the one with the olive trees, and the Persian lady was in tears. Her dog died suddenly last night; her heart is broken, yet she has to carry on running that place, despite her anguish.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 8, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still trying to focus on getting things done, working on my flintlock a little at a time but now that Giz's time is coming soon I often find it hard to get motivated.  I did start hanging some of my muzzleloaders and stuff and am building a rustic wall gun rack for the long guns.  I'll have five to hang including the flintlock I'm currently building.
> ...


I appreciate the thought but I'm a cat person.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 8, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Thanks Foxy, I deleted my sisters telephone number from my account to ensure she does not get bothered.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 8, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



The shelters have wonderful cats to adopt too. If we ever decide to have another fur friend full time, that's what we will look for.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 8, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Meow! Go get a couple of cats then. Listen to some purrings.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 8, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I love them purring me to sleep.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 8, 2020)

Better yet...come get Stinker. She is so sweet. Not as wild as her sister and she likes belly rubs too. I wish I could take her, but...I gotta get in that place before I read them the riot act about ESA rules and them trying to pull one over me by charging me a deposit for Evie (illegal), saying only one cat (illegal) and thinking I'm too stupid to know the laws about ESAs. THEN I may come back and fetch Stinker. Unless you wanna take a drive and come get her, lol.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 8, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I miss having a cat on my lap or sometimes on my computer keyboard or walking up and down the piano keyboard.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 8, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I had a cat who used to “play the piano” in the middle of the night, just to annoy us.  After dynasties of cats, and a broken heart, I don’t have any right now. But soon, (Covid permitting) I’ll be flying to the Eastern Mediterranean, to live for a while with seven of them.


----------



## Roy Batty (Sep 8, 2020)

We’d get a dog from the shelter but I’m not sure how my staffie bitch would take another dog in the house, she is top dog and she is a proper bitch.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 8, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> We’d get a dog from the shelter but I’m not sure how my staffie bitch would take another dog in the house, she is top dog and she is a proper bitch.



Yeah you have to know your dog. One that grew up and has lived with other dogs usually will accept a newcomer fur friend after awhile. Those raised alone sometimes not so much.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 8, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Our cats didn't do that at night thankfully. But they both were fascinated by the piano and enjoyed walking the keys.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 8, 2020)

I was always a dog person. Found out in 2015 that I had 2 allergies that had been causing sinus problems most of my life, a mild one to grass and a Strong one to Dogs. Lost my 15 year old Weimaraner in Feb 16 and had to make the decision not to ever have another...


----------



## Dalia (Sep 8, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Ringel, I adore cat my pomponette got away in the year 2017 she never came back home .
 She was a real beauty.


----------



## Roy Batty (Sep 8, 2020)

Dalia said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


That is sad my friend  

My family always had dogs running around the house, from the age of 7-8 onwards I can always remember the “Toonie” dogs, Shetland sheep dogs. They weren’t bred for sheep herding, they were Toonie dogs, smaller than the border collie, Toonies were Scottish island Croft’s, thatched cottages, the Toonie dog kept the chickens and fowl out of the house. Basically house dogs. 
My mother bred them, she was a champion breeder, she gave me a bitch when I married and had my first son.

These were some of my mother dogs, with my 2 sons when they were boys.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 8, 2020)

Love dogs. But Karma's death tore me up pretty bad. Worse than Gracie's...who I use as a nic here. Gracie dying was bad...but I had Moki and Karma and Pretties to soothe me in my grief. Then Pretties, who was the darling of all the dogs....mourned so badly she refused to eat, and she had to be put down. I waited over 6 months for her to snap out of it, but she went from a 15 lbs cat to 7lbs and we did try to save her, but she kept declining. Nothing wrong with her that the vet could find. Just grief. Then we had to move. Lost Moki in the LA area when we went there after becoming homeless. Cancer got him. Then we wound up in Paradise but Karma died about a year before the fire. Lost them all. Had IttyBit, a neighbors cat in Paradise that adopted us, but she ran and couldn't be caught, and presumably died in the fire. Moved here....and Evie showed up. Wild little thing. Preggers. Starved. Both kittens were born dead. Got her all fixed up and now we have a cat. Evie.
Do I want another dog? Yes and no. I still grieve for Karma. The last of my babies. My soul sister/daughter covered in golden fur (yellow lab). When she died.....I almost, within a hair, went with her. I think I fingered that gun at least 25 times in the span of 2 months. Then I met Anne...and her golden retriever Casey. I put the gun away cuz I had Anne as a new friend and Casey as  his aunty. Old dog, but such a sweetheart. He died a few months ago. Anne called with the news. She said she dreaded telling me because of how bad it was with Karma. But Casey was not Karma, and he was not mine. I grieved for him too, but it didn't push me over the edge.

I want another dog...but I don't. So..I think I will just hang on to Evie when she lets me when I get sad and sobby thinking of the furbabies I miss so much and are gone. If MrG was not with me..I damn sure would get a dog becasue I don't want to be alone.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 8, 2020)

Colonel....


----------



## beautress (Sep 8, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


They're beautiful, Roy. So glad you shared the picture.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 8, 2020)

I went to visit the little one this weekend.  The cat was very happy to see me.  The little one says that I'm the cat's favorite person.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 8, 2020)

SFC Ollie said:


> View attachment 386241
> Colonel....


Beautiful


----------



## boedicca (Sep 9, 2020)

The sky this morning is orange.  Not the pretty orange you see in a sunset, just a uniform pale grayish orange across the sky.   They say the air quality is "moderate".  As if.


----------



## Roy Batty (Sep 9, 2020)

boedicca said:


> The sky this morning is orange.  Not the pretty orange you see in a sunset, just a uniform pale grayish orange across the sky.   They say the air quality is "moderate".  As if.


Whilst here in Guilford near London it’s been very humid, the sweat has been dripping off me, tonight I will have to see a surgeon to  help slice my underwear off me.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 9, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > The sky this morning is orange.  Not the pretty orange you see in a sunset, just a uniform pale grayish orange across the sky.   They say the air quality is "moderate".  As if.
> ...



Well, our hideous heat wave just cracked last night.   Here in California, with 100+ temps, we have smoke and power outages.  And now the sky is pumpkin color.  It feels quite dystopian...because it is.


----------



## Roy Batty (Sep 9, 2020)

boedicca said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


My wife will have the large fan going warp factor 9, the wife is merciless, even when I’m cold it will still be running at warp.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 9, 2020)

And it is really dark - almost like an orange eclipse (I went to the one in Oregon in 2017).


----------



## boedicca (Sep 9, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...



In my experience, women are delicate hot house flowers.  The perfect temp is 72 degrees.  We don't handle much of a standard deviation to that.


----------



## Roy Batty (Sep 9, 2020)

boedicca said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Women do not have the muscle mass of a man, it’s the high muscle that keeps men warm. I know how women suffer in the cold.
Mrs Batty suffers winters terribly, she has no muscle.... she is just one soft pillow that bruises easily, sometime if I even touch her. She suffers nickel allergy too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 9, 2020)

In 24 hours we went from record heat to record cold. Currently 42 degrees f at our house and the high is only going to be mid to high 40's today. Snow in our northern mountains--heavy snow in Colorado. Got about 1/4 inch rain overnight which was  nice but we needed a lot more than that. One more cold day and then back to low 80's for awhile which is normal this time of year and just perfect for us. We don't need much a/c at those temps as the house stays cooler--low to mid 70's as Boedicca said is optimum though she lives in a cooler area than us so doesn't need as warm a temperature to be really comfortable.

As cold as it is outside though I'm surprised it isn't more uncomfortable in the house. We are in winter garb but it isn't uncomfortable for us at least yet.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 9, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> In 24 hours we went from record heat to record cold. Currently 42 degrees f at our house and the high is only going to be mid to high 40's today. Snow in our northern mountains--heavy snow in Colorado. Got about 1/4 inch rain overnight which was  nice but we needed a lot more than that. One more cold day and then back to low 80's for awhile which is normal this time of year and just perfect for us. We don't need much a/c at those temps as the house stays cooler--low to mid 70's as Boedicca said is optimum though she lives in a cooler area than us so doesn't need as warm a temperature to be really comfortable.
> 
> As cold as it is outside though I'm surprised it isn't more uncomfortable in the house. We are in winter garb but it isn't uncomfortable for us at least yet.




We went from 95 to 61 - and it is still dark outside at 10:40am.   Very Twilight Zonesque.


----------



## Roy Batty (Sep 9, 2020)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > In 24 hours we went from record heat to record cold. Currently 42 degrees f at our house and the high is only going to be mid to high 40's today. Snow in our northern mountains--heavy snow in Colorado. Got about 1/4 inch rain overnight which was  nice but we needed a lot more than that. One more cold day and then back to low 80's for awhile which is normal this time of year and just perfect for us. We don't need much a/c at those temps as the house stays cooler--low to mid 70's as Boedicca said is optimum though she lives in a cooler area than us so doesn't need as warm a temperature to be really comfortable.
> ...


It was 21c   That’s 70f  to you perfect for us Brits but very humid.... and I don’t like humid


----------



## boedicca (Sep 9, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




I loathe humidity as well as high heat, which is why I still live in the SF Bay Area.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 9, 2020)

boedicca said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Don’t come visit me in Florida!


----------



## boedicca (Sep 9, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...



I've been to Florida.  It was bloody hot!

And now I've decided that I am a Martian. The sky is orange.  This is what it would be like on Mars if they had air.  Hence, I am a Martian.


----------



## Roy Batty (Sep 9, 2020)

boedicca said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...





Foxfyre said:


> In 24 hours we went from record heat to record cold. Currently 42 degrees f at our house and the high is only going to be mid to high 40's today. Snow in our northern mountains--heavy snow in Colorado. Got about 1/4 inch rain overnight which was  nice but we needed a lot more than that. One more cold day and then back to low 80's for awhile which is normal this time of year and just perfect for us. We don't need much a/c at those temps as the house stays cooler--low to mid 70's as Boedicca said is optimum though she lives in a cooler area than us so doesn't need as warm a temperature to be really comfortable.
> 
> As cold as it is outside though I'm surprised it isn't more uncomfortable in the house. We are in winter garb but it isn't uncomfortable for us at least yet.



In 1982 the QE2 that I’d been working on brought me to Fort Lauderdale, an air conditioned taxi brought us to a small shopping area, we shopped for sneakers, sunglasses, suntan oil, and cigarettes, typical man stuff on tour.
Noticing if was bloody hot my friends and I made manly grunts indicating we had to get out of the bloody heat.
We made it to a bar that catered for the sailor type. It even had a hot dog burger stall inside whereupon free hot stuff was made available to us.... unheard of... only in America.
The barmaids made us feel at home, we stayed in the bar until late... very late.  I enjoyed Fort Lauderdale.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 9, 2020)

I am so far behind but felt a need to check in and say "hi!".  I'm around but busier than a one-legged guy in a but kicking contest, trying to get stuff done before my hip replacement next week.  The barn roof is still not done and I have to anchor the new stove  pipe in place, among many, many other projects not done.  I've also been informed that I will be provided in-home therapy for at least the first two weeks, so I have to get the house acceptable clean.  Crap, so much to do, no time left!!!  I will  have plenty of time starting next week.  I suppose y'all will get sick of me in short order.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 9, 2020)

Sky here is a muddy brown, not orange. Sickly looking. Not as hot but still close to triple digits. Breeze and wind yesterday...our cars and walkways and driveways and roads are all covered with ash since the wind is blowing north/south and sometimes south/north. I saw the orange skies on the news. Paradise is on evac orders too, due to a fire in Oroville and Bear Mountain. Like, NOT AGAIN!!! Alas, they are on standby, whomever is left up there. Mostly still clean up crews and about 5k people. There are many MANY trees still there that did not burn...so it could go up at any time too.

Personally, I think a bunch of these fires in Cali, Oregon and Washington are being set by antifa and blm.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 9, 2020)

In short...there is no place to escape to. Cali is surrounded by fire. At least at the coast, they can all head to the ocean. Sand can burn, but it takes a lot of heat. And the ocean is accessible even if you have to wade out there. Those with no water sources like lakes and whatnot...I feel bad for them. Where I am, there is a very large lake. If push came to shove, that is where I would head along with everyone else I presume. Or some will try to drive out. At least here, we have more than 2 ways out. But even then...where CAN we go being surrounded?

Pray for a big rainstorm without lightening.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 9, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Hate to post more bad news but as I've stated before it would be a miracle if Gizmo lived past ten years old.  It looks like complications from the FeLV and FIV will finally do it.  Took him to the vet yesterday and we're trying some meds but they don't appear to be helping.  The vet called earlier and recommended euthanasia if he doesn't improve in the next couple of days.  Poor little guy.


Poor you!  How much grief must a man endure?


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 9, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Sounds great.  But Albuquerque is not at all like Fort Lauderdale.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 9, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> I am so far behind but felt a need to check in and say "hi!".  I'm around but busier than a one-legged guy in a but kicking contest, trying to get stuff done before my hip replacement next week.  The barn roof is still not done and I have to anchor the new stove  pipe in place, among many, many other projects not done.  I've also been informed that I will be provided in-home therapy for at least the first two weeks, so I have to get the house acceptable clean.  Crap, so much to do, no time left!!!  I will  have plenty of time starting next week.  I suppose y'all will get sick of me in short order.



Looking forward to it. Takes a huge heap of time to get sick of GW.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 9, 2020)

boedicca said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



I've lived where it could be 90+F and near 100% humdity at midnight in Kansas.  And where the humidity could drop below 5% in West Texas--trust me, it is not pleasant when it gets that way. Albuquerque has been just right for us--humidity is rarely high but doesn't bottom out either and we don't normally get extreme cold (minus 0f) or extreme heat (100+f)


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 9, 2020)

Don’t know about you Fox but we’ve been without power now since yesterday at 4pm.  Trying this on my cell phone.  I keep getting PNM alerts constantly pushing the repair completion back.  The last eat one said 5am tomorrow.........


----------



## Dalia (Sep 10, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Mon Ami, Don’t complain too much here in France the grass has become straw, we haven’t had rain since the dawn of time.
We would like to have the rainy climate of the English , Sometimes at least .


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 10, 2020)

Dalia said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


I'd gladly send you some of our rain.  My place is a big, muddy mess.  It won't stop raining now until it starts snowing...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 10, 2020)

Well, one super nice thing out of this whole "sky-is-falling" virus mess, my brothers and sisters and I are now communicating almost daily on our family "chat".  Most of us have now booked a trip to Germany together in Oct 2022.  If the world doesn't end before then, we will have a lot of fun travelling together, some of us revisiting our old stomping grounds and some experiencing Europe for the first time.  Most interesting will be my sister-in-law traveling with the group.  Generally, she wants nothing to do with us, we're too wild and crazy for her taste and we drag my brother down to our level of lewd, crude, and laughing.


----------



## Roy Batty (Sep 10, 2020)

Dalia said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


 
Yesterday afternoon around 5pm we had a couple of minutes light rain, cleared the air and cooled it down a tad, it will soon be getting darker here, the Autumn Equinox 2020 in Northern Hemisphere will be at 14:30 on
Tuesday, 22 September so weather wise it’s about to change.


----------



## Roy Batty (Sep 10, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Well, one super nice thing out of this whole "sky-is-falling" virus mess, my brothers and sisters and I are now communicating almost daily on our family "chat".  Most of us have now booked a trip to Germany together in Oct 2022.  If the world doesn't end before then, we will have a lot of fun travelling together, some of us revisiting our old stomping grounds and some experiencing Europe for the first time.  Most interesting will be my sister-in-law traveling with the group.  Generally, she wants nothing to do with us, we're too wild and crazy for her taste and we drag my brother down to our level of lewd, crude, and laughing.


Germany is a great country to visit, Napoleon upended the city states powers and set in motion a unification that made a country.
What part are you intending to visit?


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 10, 2020)

Got a message last night that the power was fixed, they got a message from me saying it wasn’t.  And still no power this morning.  Looks like they finally brought in outside contractors to help.  Yak is, doing this on the cellphone is a pain...... I’m keeping the phone charged using my truck, bet it looks funny me sitting in my drive not going anywhere with the truck running.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 10, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Got a message last night that the power was fixed, they got a message from me saying it wasn’t.  And still no power this morning.  Looks like they finally brought in outside contractors to help.  Yak is, doing this on the cellphone is a pain...... I’m keeping the phone charged using my truck, bet it looks funny me sitting in my drive not going anywhere with the truck running.


Damn autocorrect, yak is supposed to be ya know.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 10, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Don’t know about you Fox but we’ve been without power now since yesterday at 4pm.  Trying this on my cell phone.  I keep getting PNM alerts constantly pushing the repair completion back.  The last eat one said 5am tomorrow.........



Holy cow. No, we haven't had any power outages in this area that I know of. That's not acceptable though. Have they said what caused the black out?

Edit: Hombre said it was the high winds with this rare cold front that we're dealing with this week.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 10, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Don’t know about you Fox but we’ve been without power now since yesterday at 4pm.  Trying this on my cell phone.  I keep getting PNM alerts constantly pushing the repair completion back.  The last eat one said 5am tomorrow.........
> ...


The wind storm two days ago,apparently they’re overwhelmed.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 10, 2020)

Just noticed a feedline to my neighbor’s house had snapped off and is resting on their patio roof. Let them know and they are calling PNM.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 10, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


All the electric cables for my area are underground, so not affected by storms. But every few years there is a burnout in the cables, as they are very old and not designed for the amount of current they now have to carry. The last time it took them 3 days to dig up the road and replace the burnt cable.
It did not affect me much but people who stored frozen food in freezers lost all their food.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 10, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Just noticed a feedline to my neighbor’s house had snapped off and is resting on their patio roof. Let them know and they are calling PNM.



Yes, we had strong winds but not the near hurricane force that you folks closer to the canyon got. And like Dajjal's place, I think all the utilities around here are underground.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 10, 2020)

Just heard from shirt tail relatives that live just outside Portland. They've been ordered to evacuate due to approaching fire. Fortunately they have a friend with a ranch far enough outside the fire zone they can go there and won't have to go to a shelter when they can't get a motel room, etc.

We've been really fortunate in New Mexico this year. We get the usual scatter of wildfires usually started by lightning, but this year they've been able to contain them & loss of structures or threat to any communities has been minimal. And the smoke has been annoying at times, but nowhere near as bad as it has been in recent years.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 10, 2020)

Did some cleaning in the Garage last week. One of maybe twice a year I have more than one trash can out for collection. Because of the holiday weekend we had an extra day of trash and we decided to clean out the o;d venison from the freezer... It was at least 4 years old. Wouldn't you know they forgot to empty that container... I'm sure the neighbors are appreciating the stench by now...


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 11, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just noticed a feedline to my neighbor’s house had snapped off and is resting on their patio roof. Let them know and they are calling PNM.
> ...


Well, finally the power is back on.  The crews showed up around 8pm, told them what was going on that it was most likely a transformer.  Five minute later the power was back on, all they had to do was reset the transformer.  I'm so grateful!  When I want to play 18th and 19th century I do it out of choice not enforced at home......


----------



## Oddball (Sep 12, 2020)

Saturday morning!

Daffy' tomfoolery gets him in hot water with the missus.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 12, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> I am so far behind but felt a need to check in and say "hi!".  I'm around but busier than a one-legged guy in a but kicking contest, trying to get stuff done before my hip replacement next week.  The barn roof is still not done and I have to anchor the new stove  pipe in place, among many, many other projects not done.  I've also been informed that I will be provided in-home therapy for at least the first two weeks, so I have to get the house acceptable clean.  Crap, so much to do, no time left!!!  I will  have plenty of time starting next week.  I suppose y'all will get sick of me in short order.



The project list never ends.  Speedy recovery on the hip, sounds very painful.  I took a vaccine against gallantwarrior.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 12, 2020)

Gracie said:


> In short...there is no place to escape to. Cali is surrounded by fire. At least at the coast, they can all head to the ocean. Sand can burn, but it takes a lot of heat. And the ocean is accessible even if you have to wade out there. Those with no water sources like lakes and whatnot...I feel bad for them. Where I am, there is a very large lake. If push came to shove, that is where I would head along with everyone else I presume. Or some will try to drive out. At least here, we have more than 2 ways out. But even then...where CAN we go being surrounded?
> 
> Pray for a big rainstorm without lightening.



Keep breathing, this may be one time a storm in your life is helpful.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 12, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Just heard from shirt tail relatives that live just outside Portland. They've been ordered to evacuate due to approaching fire. Fortunately they have a friend with a ranch far enough outside the fire zone they can go there and won't have to go to a shelter when they can't get a motel room, etc.
> 
> We've been really fortunate in New Mexico this year. We get the usual scatter of wildfires usually started by lightning, but this year they've been able to contain them & loss of structures or threat to any communities has been minimal. And the smoke has been annoying at times, but nowhere near as bad as it has been in recent years.



Wild fire trying to out do the rioters...who knew?


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 12, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Well, finally the power is back on.  The crews showed up around 8pm, told them what was going on that it was most likely a transformer.  Five minute later the power was back on, all they had to do was reset the transformer.  I'm so grateful!  When I want to play 18th and 19th century I do it out of choice not enforced at home......



Seems like there would be an invention that could detect a need for a transformer reset.  I expect you to have a patent by Tuesday Ringel.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 12, 2020)

saveliberty said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I am so far behind but felt a need to check in and say "hi!".  I'm around but busier than a one-legged guy in a but kicking contest, trying to get stuff done before my hip replacement next week.  The barn roof is still not done and I have to anchor the new stove  pipe in place, among many, many other projects not done.  I've also been informed that I will be provided in-home therapy for at least the first two weeks, so I have to get the house acceptable clean.  Crap, so much to do, no time left!!!  I will  have plenty of time starting next week.  I suppose y'all will get sick of me in short order.
> ...



saveliberty !!!  Soooo happy to see you. I knew you were taking a hiatus from the board, but I missed you and happy you chimed in.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 12, 2020)

saveliberty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Just heard from shirt tail relatives that live just outside Portland. They've been ordered to evacuate due to approaching fire. Fortunately they have a friend with a ranch far enough outside the fire zone they can go there and won't have to go to a shelter when they can't get a motel room, etc.
> ...



You do wonder how much misery one small area of the country can take for sure.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 12, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I am happy you finally have power again, but if it was something so simple to fix, you would think they would have checked that out and taken care of it first?  I think I would be a bit angry at this point. Maybe not. But again, happy you finally have power.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 12, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> I am so far behind but felt a need to check in and say "hi!".  I'm around but busier than a one-legged guy in a but kicking contest, trying to get stuff done before my hip replacement next week.  The barn roof is still not done and I have to anchor the new stove  pipe in place, among many, many other projects not done.  I've also been informed that I will be provided in-home therapy for at least the first two weeks, so I have to get the house acceptable clean.  Crap, so much to do, no time left!!!  I will  have plenty of time starting next week.  I suppose y'all will get sick of me in short order.



Saveliberty's post made me go back and reread this. I completely missed the part about your hip replacement next week. So FINALLY you're going to get some relief?  I'm so happy for you IF your partner stays far far away. You will have someone there to help you with the goats, etc.?


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 13, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Oh I was frustrated and pissed but I also understand just how this simple mistakes can be made at 0-dark thirty in the morning if a crew had been going at it all day and still had more to do.  It's easy to overlook something while thinking you've already done it.  One downed powerline repair blends into the next especially if one is tired.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 13, 2020)

I’ve just heard. That friend I mentioned. She died yesterday.

I’m trying to process it right now.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 13, 2020)

Mindful said:


> I’ve just heard. That friend I mentioned. She died yesterday.
> 
> I’m trying to process it right now.



So sorry Mindful. We just lost a cousin who one day we were told was recovering in the hospital and expected to be discharged soon. The next day he was gone.  We didn't know him but were close to some in his family. And unexpected deaths like that are especially traumatic. Prayers for you and the family.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 13, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > I’ve just heard. That friend I mentioned. She died yesterday.
> ...



When you think, you’re never going to see that person again,

Looking back over the months, I must have been watching her die, without really realising it. Her gradual deterioration and confusion. Yet still hoping for the best.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 14, 2020)

May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here. Meanwhile we pray or send positive vibes or keep vigil for:

Harper, the inspiration for the vigil list.
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
Kat for wellness
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Mindful and healing for her shoulder.
Good results for Nosmo King 's step nephew dealing with difficult surgeries.
Beautress for wellness.
Gracie and Mr. G. for continued progress for solutions.
007 and his mom and family for comfort and peace.
Corazon for wellness.
For gallantwarrior for impending surgery next week.
For Mindful in the loss of her friend.
For those still dealing with the wildfires and in the path of the impending hurricane.

And we keep the light on so others who have been away can find their way back and we hope they do.

*We all need a little bit of help now and then, are healed by a word or act of kindness, are encouraged by those who care and inspire us and convince us we are worth it. We may forget much, but we never forget how another made us feel.*


----------



## Roy Batty (Sep 14, 2020)

Saw the light in the window Foxfyre and  popped in.
Over here in Gods country things are pretty good atm, plenty of work... that means I’m paying lots of tax to keep our immigrants in luxury.The weather  here is breathtakingly good for this time of year, the equinox is coming  in a few days then it’s going to go downhill fast.
Over the weekend I popped in to see my two little grandsons, it was the youngest birthday so I slipped him a wad in the birthday card envelope.
They both have enough toys n stuff, what can you possibly buy kids today? They have everything.
As for me I’m quite chipper, my new MTB is coming on the Thursday so that means I’ll pick my new bike up over the weekend.  I’m hyper as you can tell? 
Hope you slipper wearers have had a good weekend too!


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 15, 2020)

Hi folks.  Just stopped by to say hello, let everyone know I'm still here.  Hope all of you are doing well.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## Big Black Dog (Sep 16, 2020)

Just popped in to say hello and grab a cup of coffee to go.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 16, 2020)

Ha! I am a William Shatner groupie on twitter. Today he answered a post of mine, and that's the second time he has done this.  He answered me a year or so ago.


----------



## beautress (Sep 16, 2020)

Good evening, all. I'm a little disappointed in my love life. I just don't like all the putdowns my fiance does plus, now all his realitives want me to pay them for services other families do for each other. I just can't take it anymore. He takes a special hatredfor my charity quilting. Some chaplain. I dont know what to do.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 17, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> Ha! I am a William Shatner groupie on twitter. Today he answered a post of mine, and that's the second time he has done this.  He answered me a year or so ago.



Wow. I need to look into that though I most appreciate his role as Capt. Kirk. I am a hopeless Trekkie at least for the original series & the next generation. The later versions not so much.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 17, 2020)

beautress said:


> Good evening, all. I'm a little disappointed in my love life. I just don't like all the putdowns my fiance does plus, now all his realitives want me to pay them for services other families do for each other. I just can't take it anymore. He takes a special hatredfor my charity quilting. Some chaplain. I dont know what to do.



Sounds like you would be happier just sort of showing him the door? It is a pure fact that such unacceptable traits don't stop after marriage but generally intensify and that's true at any age.
-


----------



## Roy Batty (Sep 17, 2020)

beautress said:


> Good evening, all. I'm a little disappointed in my love life. I just don't like all the putdowns my fiance does plus, now all his realitives want me to pay them for services other families do for each other. I just can't take it anymore. He takes a special hatredfor my charity quilting. Some chaplain. I dont know what to do.


He is taking you for granted, he treats you as a doormat. Obviously he doesn’t love you, he despises you and as such behaves in the manner that will hurt you mentally.
You would be foolish to marry this man... you have been warned!


----------



## Roy Batty (Sep 17, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> Ha! I am a William Shatner groupie on twitter. Today he answered a post of mine, and that's the second time he has done this.  He answered me a year or so ago.


Let’s not forget his appearances in the series “Columbo”  Outstanding acting in all of them!


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 17, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ha! I am a William Shatner groupie on twitter. Today he answered a post of mine, and that's the second time he has done this.  He answered me a year or so ago.
> ...


He now does a TV series called 'weird or what' . Its on free view channel 63 every Wednesday at 10PM
It was this program that I mentioned to him, and about which he replied to me.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 17, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ha! I am a William Shatner groupie on twitter. Today he answered a post of mine, and that's the second time he has done this.  He answered me a year or so ago.
> ...


He tweets a lot, and gets into all kinds of hassles with trolls.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 17, 2020)

We've had clean air in Oaklandtown for two days now.  What a relief!  We'll see how long it lasts - the windy season is not yet upon us.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 17, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ha! I am a William Shatner groupie on twitter. Today he answered a post of mine, and that's the second time he has done this.  He answered me a year or so ago.
> ...



Did you see him in HIGNFY?

Hilarious.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 17, 2020)

Big Black Dog said:


> Just popped in to say hello and grab a cup of coffee to go.


Hey BBD...


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 18, 2020)

Hoping Kat and Ernie S. are okay. They live on the Alabama coast and looks like they probably took a direct hit from Sally.  Power may be out for weeks there.









						Baldwin EMC says power could be out for weeks; Many people search for gas for generators
					

The power remains out to huge portions of Baldwin County after Hurricane Sally and it could be out for weeks.




					www.fox10tv.com


----------



## beautress (Sep 18, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening, all. I'm a little disappointed in my love life. I just don't like all the putdowns my fiance does plus, now all his realitives want me to pay them for services other families do for each other. I just can't take it anymore. He takes a special hatredfor my charity quilting. Some chaplain. I dont know what to do.
> ...


Thanks, Foxfire. I've been alone for 4 years,
Sometimes it feels that anything would be better than that, until communication failures kick in. And it takes 2 to tangle that right up good. Lol
I just never did cotton to playing games and make believe. It seems safer to just let him remain in the guest room. I can handle the critiques independently but not with the worry there will be no escaping the constant anklebiting by signing marriage papers on a wedding day for a loveless life.


----------



## beautress (Sep 18, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening, all. I'm a little disappointed in my love life. I just don't like all the putdowns my fiance does plus, now all his realitives want me to pay them for services other families do for each other. I just can't take it anymore. He takes a special hatredfor my charity quilting. Some chaplain. I dont know what to do.
> ...


My doormat has a few teeth. But I do appreciate your truthfulness. If I were a smarter woman I would turn him away, except for one thing. Sometimes we have to trust in God to carry us over all that is petty in its best light. 
Well, its late and I did not sleep too well. Thanks for the great views. Maybe now I can get a couple of good winks in before sunrise. <hugs>


----------



## Roy Batty (Sep 18, 2020)

I’ve just phoned the bike shop I ordered my bike from a couple of months ago. 
The guy on the other end took 5 minutes to come back to the phone with information, he told me my bike isn’t even in the shop, but last week I was told it was definitely being delivered to the shop on the 17th which was yesterday. 
Disappointment has kicked in.  I Feel miserable.


----------



## beautress (Sep 18, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> I’ve just phoned the bike shop I ordered my bike from a couple of months ago.
> The guy on the other end took 5 minutes to come back to the phone with information, he told me my bike isn’t even in the shop, but last week I was told it was definitely being delivered to the shop on the 17th which was yesterday.
> Disappointment has kicked in.  I Feel miserable.


I hereby decree that Mr. Roy Batty shall treat himself to one hour in the best workout place in his neighborhood on a stationery bike to keep his legs in shape while those who withheld his bike get their act together and fix the bike and deliver it to Mr. Batty's front door forthwith or have their  online complaint box messages quadruple every day for 10 days!


----------



## Roy Batty (Sep 18, 2020)

beautress said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > I’ve just phoned the bike shop I ordered my bike from a couple of months ago.
> ...


Thanks Beautress


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 18, 2020)

It's been a while since I dropped in here, been meaning to, but I apologize for the hiatus.

Too much life going on right now.

On a good note, we have paid off a $10,000 credit card and are on our last installment of a payday loan this month. I am happily able to announce that I will be paying part of, if not all, of the mortgage payments going forward. I did some awful things with my grandmother's money a few years back and now I am single-handedly digging us out of the debt I incurred.

I am proud of myself for turning over a new leaf and redeeming myself to my grandmother. Also, I can look at her and tell she is. The look on her face says it all.

But I didn't come here to write an essay, I hope you are all doing well in this hellish year thus far.

That suit of Templar armor is collecting dust in the corner, time for me to take it for a spin! Hot apple cider with a pinch of ginger, please! 

--TK


----------



## beautress (Sep 18, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> It's been a while since I dropped in here, been meaning to, but I apologize for the hiatus.
> 
> Too much life going on right now.
> 
> ...


Welcome back, Mr. Templar.

Congratulations on the gracious reconciliation with your grandmother.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 18, 2020)

beautress said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > I’ve just phoned the bike shop I ordered my bike from a couple of months ago.
> ...



What Beautress said.  Hombre (Mr. Foxfyre) doesn't bend well anymore and sometimes getting up and down becomes very difficult for him. So he ordered one of those benches that lets you work on things closer to the ground and then get up again. That was months ago and it never came. They kept his money of course.  Lesson learned--don't order stuff you see on Facebook or other sites you don't know whether you can trust.  And it was a reminder that there are three kinds of people:  Those who are competent, those who aren't, and those who simply don't care and/or will cheat you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 18, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> It's been a while since I dropped in here, been meaning to, but I apologize for the hiatus.
> 
> Too much life going on right now.
> 
> ...



Welcome back TK and it's good to hear a success story of almost any sort these days. Glad things are looking up for you. We'll feel much safer with Templar back on guard duty.


----------



## beautress (Sep 18, 2020)

Just put together a charity quilt, and Im falling asleep. Good night everyone.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 19, 2020)

Trying to get a flight out of here.

The prices are sky high!


----------



## Oddball (Sep 19, 2020)

Saturday morning!

Time to roll out one of my all-time favorites.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Roy Batty (Sep 19, 2020)

I’ve been incapacitated all day, stayed in my pyjamas and let the wife look after me. I’ve pulled a something in my shoulder and neck and it hurts, yes I’m bad tempered and crabby with it.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 19, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> I’ve been incapacitated all day, stayed in my pyjamas and let the wife look after me. I’ve pulled a something in my shoulder and neck and it hurts, yes I’m bad tempered and crabby with it.


I would be crabby  too.

Compressed a disk in my lower back last summer and it laid me up for a week....Couldn't even stand up the first day.

I'd see a chiropractor pronto.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 19, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> I’ve been incapacitated all day, stayed in my pyjamas and let the wife look after me. I’ve pulled a something in my shoulder and neck and it hurts, yes I’m bad tempered and crabby with it.



   Hope just what over here we refer to as a 'crick' in the neck and it usually goes away after a day or two. I can sure relate though having suffered from 'frozen shoulder syndrome' & three collapsed vertebrae in my back for years now--gets worse sometimes and better sometimes but the pain never completely goes away except when I am entirely still which is rare.


----------



## Roy Batty (Sep 19, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > I’ve been incapacitated all day, stayed in my pyjamas and let the wife look after me. I’ve pulled a something in my shoulder and neck and it hurts, yes I’m bad tempered and crabby with it.
> ...


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 19, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...


I have found that paying with paypal works to weed out the crooks....


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 19, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> I’ve been incapacitated all day, stayed in my pyjamas and let the wife look after me. I’ve pulled a something in my shoulder and neck and it hurts, yes I’m bad tempered and crabby with it.


Hate it when that happens.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 19, 2020)

beautress said:


> Good evening, all. I'm a little disappointed in my love life. I just don't like all the putdowns my fiance does plus, now all his realitives want me to pay them for services other families do for each other. I just can't take it anymore. He takes a special hatredfor my charity quilting. Some chaplain. I dont know what to do.



Value yourself.  This must happen before others can understand your worth.  You are a person of high quality, find someone that is closer to your true level.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 19, 2020)

Was able to fly my middle daughter and her guy to Detroit from Denver round trip two weeks ago for a total of $141 round trip for both.  With the China Bogeyman virus Spirit had cheap flight and we have not seen her in person since last December.  My stress levels dropped a lot.


----------



## beautress (Sep 19, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> I’ve been incapacitated all day, stayed in my pyjamas and let the wife look after me. I’ve pulled a something in my shoulder and neck and it hurts, yes I’m bad tempered and crabby with it.


Lacticum acidum from the local health store should reduce that particar pain, down to naught, our dear Mr. Batty. It will so take your dear Mrs. Batty to the relief her beloved is out of his discomfort. I use it when I work out too long. It really helps deal with the physical pain suffered when we overdo getting back in shape. Over here, it is not expensive. It also does not mess with prescriptions you might be taking for other issues.


----------



## beautress (Sep 19, 2020)

saveliberty said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening, all. I'm a little disappointed in my love life. I just don't like all the putdowns my fiance does plus, now all his realitives want me to pay them for services other families do for each other. I just can't take it anymore. He takes a special hatredfor my charity quilting. Some chaplain. I dont know what to do.
> ...


Thanks, Saveliberty. He lightened up the same day I was venting. I feel a lot better but still have weak knees when those baby blues are smiling on me.


----------



## bluzman61 (Sep 20, 2020)

beautress said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > I’ve just phoned the bike shop I ordered my bike from a couple of months ago.
> ...


----------



## Roy Batty (Sep 20, 2020)

I’ve been suffering with this shoulder neck pain for 2 weeks, I think I injured myself carrying some 4” diameter steel pipe I’d been working on.
Its a dull ache, I’m miserable with it, grumpy, instead of me being rather a happy chappy I’m reduced to being quiet and tetchy.


----------



## bluzman61 (Sep 20, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> I’ve been suffering with this shoulder neck pain for 2 weeks, I think I injured myself carrying some 4” diameter steel pipe I’d been working on.
> Its a dull ache, I’m miserable with it, grumpy, instead of me being rather a happy chappy I’m reduced to being quiet and tetchy.


----------



## beautress (Sep 20, 2020)

Just made a cuppa Joe, but am now filling a de.itasse that was likely made a century ago in Sweden. Each European country seems to have a way with porcelain, and some of my health issues require reducing caffeine intake. I'm fond of the Swedish cup because it is painted with pretty summer flowers on a deep European red set off by a lovely turquoise band. Also, it is a tad larger than other demitasses manufactured across the Atlantic, in keeping with the size of Scandinavians. They are a tall and robust tribe, full of adventure yet loving homes filled with the scent of delicious breads that waft from Nordic kitchens. I love this cup, and the coffee,s on, yea! Oh, yes I love my small collection of demitasse cups. Never figured I'd someday actually be using them.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 20, 2020)

Well I’ve managed to get a flight - Covid permitting.

Can’t go West, so it will be the eastern Mediterranean. Where I can reunite with two of my children.

Sometimes one can emerge from a dark place into the sunshine.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## Dajjal (Sep 20, 2020)

Ha ! two celebrities have commented on my posts on twitter today. William Shatner responded to a post I made to him. which makes the third time he has answered me. Also Professor David Canter replied to me about a comment I made concerning one of his books.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 20, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Well I’ve managed to get a flight - Covid permitting.
> 
> Can’t go West, so it will be the eastern Mediterranean. Where I can reunite with two of my children.
> 
> Sometimes one can emerge from a dark place into the sunshine.



Happy you at least found a light at the end of a tunnel that wasn't a train.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 20, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> Ha ! two celebrities have commented on my posts on twitter today. William Shatner responded to a post I made to him. which makes the third time he has answered me. Also Professor David Canter replied to me about a comment I made concerning one of his books.



I knew sooner or later the Coffee Shop could boast about a celebrity among us.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 20, 2020)

SFC Ollie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



I always use Paypal if I don't trust the vendor. But even Paypal can't help in the case of vendors who keep the money and don't send the merchandise you paid for. And the amounts are usually too small to take legal action. All you can do is maybe give them a bad rating but the really fly by night outfits could care less about that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 20, 2020)

saveliberty said:


> Was able to fly my middle daughter and her guy to Detroit from Denver round trip two weeks ago for a total of $141 round trip for both.  With the China Bogeyman virus Spirit had cheap flight and we have not seen her in person since last December.  My stress levels dropped a lot.



Yes. Mindful of course is across the pond where circumstances can be very different from here. But we have noticed some great fares available to us now that we have no place we need to go.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 20, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...



Welcome to the Coffee Shop bluzman61.  Happy you decided to stop in and hope you'll make it a regular practice. Please read over the OP to see what we're all about in here and keep on dropping in.  First timers to the Coffee Shop receive a complimentary beverage, high octane or benign as you prefer:


----------



## bluzman61 (Sep 20, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


----------



## beautress (Sep 20, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Well I’ve managed to get a flight - Covid permitting.
> 
> Can’t go West, so it will be the eastern Mediterranean. Where I can reunite with two of my children.
> 
> Sometimes one can emerge from a dark place into the sunshine.


Safe journey, Mindful. We have a little hurricane that is supposed to dump yet more rain starting at sunset and going due east after it has unburdened itself, bucket by bucket. So prayers up for fair weather and a lovely reunion with your children.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Sep 20, 2020)

Been live trapping critters that have been trying to overtake my domain. After I catch them I relocate them to a more appropriate area for them to wander around in.  So far the count is 31 raccoons, 4 possums and 1 skunk. just a tip...  if you ever catch a skunk in a live trap treat him very kindly!


----------



## beautress (Sep 20, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...


What Foxfire said, bluzman! Glad to have you visiting the coffee shop and hope it gets to be a great place that provides neutrality and peace to all and that you'll appreciate Foxfire's irreplaceable gift to the USMBoards.


Big Black Dog said:


> Been live trapping critters that have been trying to overtake my domain. After I catch them I relocate them to a more appropriate area for them to wander around in.  So far the count is 31 raccoons, 4 possums and 1 skunk. just a tip...  if you ever catch a skunk in a live trap treat him very kindly!


I gather there's more to this skunk story than has been told..
<giggle>
Good to see you. BBD!


----------



## Roy Batty (Sep 20, 2020)

beautress said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


Skunks! 
I feel I should share this, many years ago i was working at a very large RAF camp in England, villages around the camp provided the entertainment and watering holes for the service people there.
A pub owner let me stay on his land, he even got the regulars of the pub to push my caravan into a stretch of pub land, I returned the favour by buying ales for them.
Over the weeks and months there I became one on the single Male locals. 
On one Thursday night a hen do came into the pub, they noticed me and took a shine to me, in so many words. 
Suffice to say at the end of the night I had sex with the bride getting married. We enjoyed it, we went for it and both knew what we were doing. At the end of the night she kissed me, looked me in the eyes and said “always remember me!”
Remembering those words said to me I’ve always felt a skunk for doing the deed to a bride to be married. Should I?


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 21, 2020)

beautress said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Well I’ve managed to get a flight - Covid permitting.
> ...



Does not look like a favorable storm track for your parts Beautress. Prayers for tolerable rainfall and a hasty exit of the storm.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 21, 2020)

beautress said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Well I’ve managed to get a flight - Covid permitting.
> ...



Couple of weeks yet. And anything could happen, the strange times we are living in.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Sep 21, 2020)

beautress Pls remember and never forget to keep your powder dry...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 21, 2020)

SFC Ollie said:


> Did some cleaning in the Garage last week. One of maybe twice a year I have more than one trash can out for collection. Because of the holiday weekend we had an extra day of trash and we decided to clean out the o;d venison from the freezer... It was at least 4 years old. Wouldn't you know they forgot to empty that container... I'm sure the neighbors are appreciating the stench by now...


That's the kind of donation a sled team owner appreciates.  Lots of people "gift" their freezer-burnt meat and fish to sled team owners.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 21, 2020)

saveliberty said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > In short...there is no place to escape to. Cali is surrounded by fire. At least at the coast, they can all head to the ocean. Sand can burn, but it takes a lot of heat. And the ocean is accessible even if you have to wade out there. Those with no water sources like lakes and whatnot...I feel bad for them. Where I am, there is a very large lake. If push came to shove, that is where I would head along with everyone else I presume. Or some will try to drive out. At least here, we have more than 2 ways out. But even then...where CAN we go being surrounded?
> ...





saveliberty said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I am so far behind but felt a need to check in and say "hi!".  I'm around but busier than a one-legged guy in a but kicking contest, trying to get stuff done before my hip replacement next week.  The barn roof is still not done and I have to anchor the new stove  pipe in place, among many, many other projects not done.  I've also been informed that I will be provided in-home therapy for at least the first two weeks, so I have to get the house acceptable clean.  Crap, so much to do, no time left!!!  I will  have plenty of time starting next week.  I suppose y'all will get sick of me in short order.
> ...


Hello, Save!  I didn't know I required a vaccine in my honor.  LOL


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 21, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> Saw the light in the window Foxfyre and  popped in.
> Over here in Gods country things are pretty good atm, plenty of work... that means I’m paying lots of tax to keep our immigrants in luxury.The weather  here is breathtakingly good for this time of year, the equinox is coming  in a few days then it’s going to go downhill fast.
> Over the weekend I popped in to see my two little grandsons, it was the youngest birthday so I slipped him a wad in the birthday card envelope.
> They both have enough toys n stuff, what can you possibly buy kids today? They have everything.
> ...


Always interesting to get news from the other side of the pond, Roy. How old are you grandsons?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 21, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Hi folks.  Just stopped by to say hello, let everyone know I'm still here.  Hope all of you are doing well.


Hello, Ringel!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 21, 2020)

Big Black Dog said:


> Just popped in to say hello and grab a cup of coffee to go.


Greetings, BBD!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 21, 2020)

beautress said:


> Good evening, all. I'm a little disappointed in my love life. I just don't like all the putdowns my fiance does plus, now all his realitives want me to pay them for services other families do for each other. I just can't take it anymore. He takes a special hatredfor my charity quilting. Some chaplain. I dont know what to do.


Beau, take my word for this; run, do not  walk, RUN!  I am doing battle with my former partner and it is very unpleasant.  If your fiance and his family are this bad this soon, they will not only never change their stripes, they will dye them in various putrid colors.  Honey, he is NOT worth the grief.


----------



## Roy Batty (Sep 21, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > Saw the light in the window Foxfyre and  popped in.
> ...


My grandsons are 5 and 3 years old


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 21, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening, all. I'm a little disappointed in my love life. I just don't like all the putdowns my fiance does plus, now all his realitives want me to pay them for services other families do for each other. I just can't take it anymore. He takes a special hatredfor my charity quilting. Some chaplain. I dont know what to do.
> ...


Yup, agreed.  Sounds like a toxic relationship she needs to get out of now.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 21, 2020)

beautress said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


Don't do this, Beau.  Just a few things: my ongoing tribulations with a partner (not married to him) of 17 years, with increasingly difficult interactions.
IE: I asked him to please not be around my place when I got home from hip surgery.  That one thing he refused, repeatedly to do.  He's taken to calling the Troopers every time I even hint at a restraining order and has made off-hand threats that mentioned if he can't live in my home, no one will and then alluding to the damage wild fires can do.  (I'm afraid to get the restraining order for that reason.)  He has been "playing nice" while my brother is here but I know that will end as soon as brother is gone.  He's tried to pick fights when brother is now close enough to hear this but I am not rising to the bait.  He's been playing his little head games and "winning" whenever he manages to come up to the house to make his meals, forcing us to put up with his filthy, unpleasant personage.  I took advantage, finally, while I was in hospital to address my concerns and have good advice, plus my brother is bolstering my resolve.
And all I asked for was a couple of less-stressed weeks while he stayed at his place and I recuperated from surgery.  And when I think of all the trouble I went through to help him when he had his stroke last year...
Please, Beau, consider this marriage carefully.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 21, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...


And you already slip them loot?  Greedy little buggers nowadays, aren't they.  My granddaughters were mercenary at an early age, too.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 21, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> It's been a while since I dropped in here, been meaning to, but I apologize for the hiatus.
> 
> Too much life going on right now.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, TK.  Good on you for making Granny whole again financially.  Pay it forward, young man!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 21, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > bluzman61 said:
> ...


It was her choice, too.  Do you ever wonder whether she regrets that one last fling?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 21, 2020)

I'm back!  Surgery went well although they couldn't get a spinal to take and had to put me full under.  Took me three days to get over the scratchy throat.  Hip doesn't hurt any more but is stiff, guess I'll have to break in the new equipment.  There's a fair amount of swelling and stiffness but those muscles and tendons were not meant to be mauled they way they have been.  Might take a bit to heal up.  I wish I could convince my pocket pooch not to sleep on that knee because she causes it to flex backwards, which is NOT helpful at all.
My brother is hear again and I am so glad to have him.  I am far from able to do for myself and if not completely pleased with all he has to do, he puts on a good face.  One of the cats has had a rough night and there are at least three messes to clean up and I can't bend more than 90 degrees at the waist.  We've planned a healthy menu and he's a great cook.  No beer allowed, of course, so I'm thinking I might just lose a few pounds.  
At any rate, I'm back and glad to visit with all my CS friends again.  I hope you all are doing as well as you are able.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 21, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Did some cleaning in the Garage last week. One of maybe twice a year I have more than one trash can out for collection. Because of the holiday weekend we had an extra day of trash and we decided to clean out the o;d venison from the freezer... It was at least 4 years old. Wouldn't you know they forgot to empty that container... I'm sure the neighbors are appreciating the stench by now...
> ...


Could have dumped it in the river I suppose...


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Dajjal (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 21, 2020)

SFC Ollie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


Fish would eat it, I suppose, just unwrap it first.


----------



## beautress (Sep 21, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> I'm back!  Surgery went well although they couldn't get a spinal to take and had to put me full under.  Took me three days to get over the scratchy throat.  Hip doesn't hurt any more but is stiff, guess I'll have to break in the new equipment.  There's a fair amount of swelling and stiffness but those muscles and tendons were not meant to be mauled they way they have been.  Might take a bit to heal up.  I wish I could convince my pocket pooch not to sleep on that knee because she causes it to flex backwards, which is NOT helpful at all.
> My brother is hear again and I am so glad to have him.  I am far from able to do for myself and if not completely pleased with all he has to do, he puts on a good face.  One of the cats has had a rough night and there are at least three messes to clean up and I can't bend more than 90 degrees at the waist.  We've planned a healthy menu and he's a great cook.  No beer allowed, of course, so I'm thinking I might just lose a few pounds.
> At any rate, I'm back and glad to visit with all my CS friends again.  I hope you all are doing as well as you are able.


Gallantwarrior so happy to see you back in the coffee shop. I was thinking aboit where you might be just yesterday. Welcome back, and prayers up for your complete recovery. Pardon any typos i make. Im trying to get used to usmb on my cell phone. My fiance hates me being on the computer and i dont know how to connect it back up. So, its typo city here <giggle>


----------



## Gracie (Sep 21, 2020)

Beau...dump him. And fast. Just my 2 cents.
GallantWarrior...pray he has another stroke and drops dead from it.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 21, 2020)

Sorry for being brief. I've been thinking of you, GW. Just really pooped the last few days. Been moving stuff little at a time. And just those smaller things about killed me. Afterwards, I lay down to rest and wind up falling asleep. Mind won't rest either. You can relate to that, yourself.
we get the truck tomorrow. Moving day is day after (wednesday), return truck thurs. Gotta take cat to vet for boarding so she is out of the way. Gotta get this place cleaned up and ready for next tenant, then get all the stuff at new place put away. Mostly doing it all myself. MrG helps alittle bit, but I don't let him do much. All I need is for HIM to have a heart attack and I wind up having to deal with that too.

I'm glad your brother is there with you. Get well, fast as you can. That asshole partner of yours needs to be taken care of legally, threats or not. At least make a report with LE so its on record of what he said about if he can't live there, nobody can, and forest fires. Get it on record!


----------



## Gracie (Sep 21, 2020)

beautress said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I'm back!  Surgery went well although they couldn't get a spinal to take and had to put me full under.  Took me three days to get over the scratchy throat.  Hip doesn't hurt any more but is stiff, guess I'll have to break in the new equipment.  There's a fair amount of swelling and stiffness but those muscles and tendons were not meant to be mauled they way they have been.  Might take a bit to heal up.  I wish I could convince my pocket pooch not to sleep on that knee because she causes it to flex backwards, which is NOT helpful at all.
> ...


Tough titty for your fiance. You did just fine on your own without some asshole trying to control you...or your money for HIS family. Red flags waving all over the place with that. You should tell him you have to rethink just how compatible you two are...or aren't and he needs to go while you sort things out. Then let him stay wherever he goes and wash your hands of him. You'f dealt with enough. All of us have.
And his snipping at you? Someone in love does NOT do or say those things. He wants control. Show him yours and use your doormat teeth to take a bite or three out of him when he does it again. Then tell him if it continues..he can haul his sorry ass out of your house.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 21, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> I'm back!  Surgery went well although they couldn't get a spinal to take and had to put me full under.  Took me three days to get over the scratchy throat.  Hip doesn't hurt any more but is stiff, guess I'll have to break in the new equipment.  There's a fair amount of swelling and stiffness but those muscles and tendons were not meant to be mauled they way they have been.  Might take a bit to heal up.  I wish I could convince my pocket pooch not to sleep on that knee because she causes it to flex backwards, which is NOT helpful at all.
> My brother is hear again and I am so glad to have him.  I am far from able to do for myself and if not completely pleased with all he has to do, he puts on a good face.  One of the cats has had a rough night and there are at least three messes to clean up and I can't bend more than 90 degrees at the waist.  We've planned a healthy menu and he's a great cook.  No beer allowed, of course, so I'm thinking I might just lose a few pounds.
> At any rate, I'm back and glad to visit with all my CS friends again.  I hope you all are doing as well as you are able.



You've been in my prayers every night GW and happy to hear things are going so well. Sorry that they would be so much better without your difficult partner. I'll keep you on the list until you have fully rehabilitated.


----------



## Roy Batty (Sep 21, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


My eldest grandson.... he will come to the door as his father unlocks it and inspect everything I have...”what have you got me granddad?” 
My son shoos him away saying “don’t be so nosey”
I was just popping round to give my son a heavy bike lock anchor, but my grandson had to inspect it just in case it was for him.  
He’s lovely,  
But! My grandson and I get on famously, because I know what makes him tick now. He loves my company and will hug me for a long time when i say I have to go.
What makes him tick is “treasure” he has a wooden treasure box his dad made him, inside is every bit of coloured pebble, Fossil, fossil resin, shining foreign coins, bits of feather, and dinosaur eggs, not real ones but egg shaped stones. 
To be the best granddad I must comment on everything in his treasure chest, I usually say “can I have that one ?” To which he will quickly say “NO!”
With us playing for at least 20 minutes it gives his dad time to make a coffee from his new coffee maker.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 21, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Of course...


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 21, 2020)

Good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.  May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here. Meanwhile we pray or send positive vibes or keep vigil for:

Harper, the inspiration for the vigil list.
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Montrovant for continued progress in his transition.
Kat for wellness
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Mindful and healing for her shoulder.
Good results for Nosmo King 's step nephew dealing with difficult surgeries.
Beautress for wellness.
007 and his mom and family for comfort and peace.
Corazon for wellness.
Gracie and Mr. G. for strength & sufficient help in their current move.
For gallantwarrior for continued healing & successful rehab and, as a bonus, the partner goes away.
For Kat & Ernie S. still dealing with the aftermath of Sally & for those dealing with flooding from the current storm coming on shore tonight in the western Gulf.

And we keep the light on so others who have been away can find their way back and we hope they do.

*Overnight & tomorrow is the Autumn Equinox in the northern hemisphere. Night and Day are pretty much of equal length as the sun moves south of the Equator. And we can all soon begin posting the beautiful fall colors.*


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Roy Batty (Sep 22, 2020)

On my last visit to my grandsons I gave them each commemorative coins, 5 each.
They were in their plastic protective envelopes, of course my eldest grandson wanted to take them out and handle them but his dad stopped him... i overruled his dad and said “ let him handle them and you can put them back in later”
To a 5 year old little boy I was immediately elevated into his special granddad status.... I know how my grandson ticks.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 22, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...


I always liked those shared "treasure" moments best.  With two granddaughters the treasures shared were a bit different.  The older one was always enamoured of the latest bits of fashion frills she had obtained.  The younger one usually had at least one new pet, sometimes live but often just the stuffed variety.  Hard to believe that they are both beautiful young women now, the oldest should have started university this Fall.  Worse is, they are of an age that they could very well introduce me to great-grandparenthood!  Enjoy those little fellows 'cause they sure don't stay that way long.  Fortunately, they are new, delightful people at every turn.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 22, 2020)

Update on the former partner situation: I filed for both temporary and permanent restraining orders yesterday and the temp has been granted with a hearing set for the permanent.  He's been working on this for a long time now but two preciptating events specifically broke the camel's back.  First, I asked him to go home to his place in Anchorage to allow me less stress so I can heal and recuperate.  He refused but finally left on HIS terms, forcing me to tolerate his ugliness for the first few days post-op.  Then, yesterday, he had a hearing on the DV case that occurred back in Feb (?).  I found out that he hasn't answered and of the three other summons to appear and is now facing a bench warrant for his arrest for failure to appear.  He seems to believe that if he stonewalls the court like he's stonewalled me all these years, the case will be dismissed.  BAD mistake.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 22, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Update on the former partner situation: I filed for both temporary and permanent restraining orders yesterday and the temp has been granted with a hearing set for the permanent.  He's been working on this for a long time now but two preciptating events specifically broke the camel's back.  First, I asked him to go home to his place in Anchorage to allow me less stress so I can heal and recuperate.  He refused but finally left on HIS terms, forcing me to tolerate his ugliness for the first few days post-op.  Then, yesterday, he had a hearing on the DV case that occurred back in Feb (?).  I found out that he hasn't answered and of the three other summons to appear and is now facing a bench warrant for his arrest for failure to appear.  He seems to believe that if he stonewalls the court like he's stonewalled me all these years, the case will be dismissed.  BAD mistake.



Good for you GW and high time. But this guy sounds dangerous to me. Do you have a weapon that it is legal to use in Alaska should he decide to act on one or more of his threats?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 22, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Update on the former partner situation: I filed for both temporary and permanent restraining orders yesterday and the temp has been granted with a hearing set for the permanent.  He's been working on this for a long time now but two preciptating events specifically broke the camel's back.  First, I asked him to go home to his place in Anchorage to allow me less stress so I can heal and recuperate.  He refused but finally left on HIS terms, forcing me to tolerate his ugliness for the first few days post-op.  Then, yesterday, he had a hearing on the DV case that occurred back in Feb (?).  I found out that he hasn't answered and of the three other summons to appear and is now facing a bench warrant for his arrest for failure to appear.  He seems to believe that if he stonewalls the court like he's stonewalled me all these years, the case will be dismissed.  BAD mistake.
> ...


I've been sleeping with one of my best friends since I came back from the hospital.  A lot will depend on how desperate he feels, I guess.


----------



## Roy Batty (Sep 22, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Just shoot the fucker and say he attacked you?


----------



## Gracie (Sep 22, 2020)

You be very careful, GW. When your brother leaves, get someone to come stay with you until another sibling can arrive. And watch your critters, although I don't hink he will harm them since he is a big time animal lover albeit a lousy caretaker of them. But who knows what he will do to hurt you..physically or mentally. BE CAREFUL.

Meanwhile, today was wild and hard on my poor body and MrGs too. We got a lot moved on our own in my van. The big stuff goes tomorrow. Got the truck..its outside waiting to be loaded at 10am tomorrow. Then get it all unloaded within 2 hours, send the movers on their way, wait for Comcast to come rehook everything back up, go fetch Evie from being boarded at the vets, come back and start putting things wherever I can find room. Its a SMALL apartment, and I have too many pots and pans and STUFF. Gonna hafta cull some more. But so far, word has spread. The neighbor across from us brought over two pot holders as a welcome gift, and introduced herself and her little chihuahua named Sugar. She said everyone is talking about the "new folks" (us), and already know our names, lol. I remember two names. Carmela, and Judie. And Sugar of course. And the two managers Andrea and Jan. I met the maintenance man but I forgot his name. I think its Vincent. There are 120 units there so..my brain is gonna get a work out.

I'm pooped. I would have rather have moved to Wyo where my friend lives, tho. But if anything happens to MrG, I'm off to Gallant Warriors. I think I will be a better roomie than his partner he's having such trouble with. But..that's if I can still move my body, lol. Hell, I might die before MrG for all I know.

Anyway...I'll be on later tonight/early morn as usual due to not able to sleep, but I will be MIA tomorrow until Comcast gets the internet going so don't worry if you don't see me for awhile after tonight.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 23, 2020)

Hi all.  Other than working around the house and working on my hobby items I've spent most of my online time on the traditional muzzleloading forum learning and having a little fun.  Like with all human endeavors there are multiple schools of thought in this instance with the hard core authentics vs the more relaxed crowd.  The hard cores idea is rigid, "if it can't be documented it didn't exist" vs the more relaxed "just because we only have a very few examples doesn't mean it didn't exist in other forms."  This "discussion" is mostly related to flintlocks of the time particularly the (modern company) mass produced factory flintlocks vs the custom, hand built, very expensive ones.  
I started a bit of a brush fire with a question concerning the historical accuracy of the modern built (Pendersoli) Kentucky Longrifle, a question I already knew the answer to.........  Yeah, I'm a stinker.......


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 23, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Believe me, I've been tempted...often.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 23, 2020)

Gracie said:


> You be very careful, GW. When your brother leaves, get someone to come stay with you until another sibling can arrive. And watch your critters, although I don't hink he will harm them since he is a big time animal lover albeit a lousy caretaker of them. But who knows what he will do to hurt you..physically or mentally. BE CAREFUL.
> 
> Meanwhile, today was wild and hard on my poor body and MrGs too. We got a lot moved on our own in my van. The big stuff goes tomorrow. Got the truck..its outside waiting to be loaded at 10am tomorrow. Then get it all unloaded within 2 hours, send the movers on their way, wait for Comcast to come rehook everything back up, go fetch Evie from being boarded at the vets, come back and start putting things wherever I can find room. Its a SMALL apartment, and I have too many pots and pans and STUFF. Gonna hafta cull some more. But so far, word has spread. The neighbor across from us brought over two pot holders as a welcome gift, and introduced herself and her little chihuahua named Sugar. She said everyone is talking about the "new folks" (us), and already know our names, lol. I remember two names. Carmela, and Judie. And Sugar of course. And the two managers Andrea and Jan. I met the maintenance man but I forgot his name. I think its Vincent. There are 120 units there so..my brain is gonna get a work out.
> 
> ...


Seems like things are moving along for you, Gracie.  And your description indicates that you might be moving into a nice community, not just another apartment.  I'm sure you and MrG will settle in and be comfortable after the dust finally settles and may this one be the last for you guys.  Of course, you are always welcome here.
On that front, my brother is toying with the idea of moving up here.  Selling his place in Nevada and building a smaller place here.  I'm thinking, depending on how things develop, I might look into building a one-story place, too.  This is a nice cabin but the upstairs was ill-conceived but built before the ravages of age started becoming pronounced.  Looking forward to being more interactive.  Luvs ya Gracie.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 23, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Hi all.  Other than working around the house and working on my hobby items I've spent most of my online time on the traditional muzzleloading forum learning and having a little fun.  Like with all human endeavors there are multiple schools of thought in this instance with the hard core authentics vs the more relaxed crowd.  The hard cores idea is rigid, "if it can't be documented it didn't exist" vs the more relaxed "just because we only have a very few examples doesn't mean it didn't exist in other forms."  This "discussion" is mostly related to flintlocks of the time particularly the (modern company) mass produced factory flintlocks vs the custom, hand built, very expensive ones.
> I started a bit of a brush fire with a question concerning the historical accuracy of the modern built (Pendersoli) Kentucky Longrifle, a question I already knew the answer to.........  Yeah, I'm a stinker.......


Going to battle with an unarmed opponent (one lacking your knowledge and expertise) isn't really fair, is it?


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 23, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all.  Other than working around the house and working on my hobby items I've spent most of my online time on the traditional muzzleloading forum learning and having a little fun.  Like with all human endeavors there are multiple schools of thought in this instance with the hard core authentics vs the more relaxed crowd.  The hard cores idea is rigid, "if it can't be documented it didn't exist" vs the more relaxed "just because we only have a very few examples doesn't mean it didn't exist in other forms."  This "discussion" is mostly related to flintlocks of the time particularly the (modern company) mass produced factory flintlocks vs the custom, hand built, very expensive ones.
> ...


I'm not opining in the thread, letting everyone else fight it out..........   
Oh and I just finished my Kentucky Flintlock Pistol kit.


----------



## Roy Batty (Sep 23, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


.45 caliber.   Nice job.

*THIS PRODUCT CANNOT BE SHIPPED TO NEW JERSEY OR CANADA.
*


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## Dajjal (Sep 23, 2020)

In case you thought the lion was going to eat the monkey, here is the next picture.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 23, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I see you have no flint. I expect you can buy napped flints in America. I purchased a packet from an English company years ago. I found it too hard to make them myself/


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 23, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Dyslexia? It's a .54 caliber


Dajjal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Yeah, I am looking to purchase English flints for the pistol from Track of the Wolf but they're out of stock.  I can get German flints for it from Dixie Gun Works, they're fine but not as good as the English ones.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 23, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Beautifu!  It's a working model? Hombre once put a kit together of a flint lock musket. Life size but it wasn't a working model--just for show.  Don't know whatever happened to it. We might have sold it in a garage sale.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 23, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...


It's fully functional if not 100% historically correct.  The so called Kentucky Longrifles were actually Pennsylvania made longrifles and there are three or four major flintlock schools (styles) out of Pennsylvania and the modern reproduction "Kentucky" kinda, sorta, maybe fits the Reading style.  There were many other styles out of Virginia, South Carolina, etc then you have the early, more Jager (German) style and the later distinctly American styles which were longer and often of smaller caliber.  It was the Germans who first brought their Jager style flintlocks to America and adapted them to fit colonial American needs.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 23, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 392147
> In case you thought the lion was going to eat the monkey, here is the next picture.



These guys would be scared to death of the lion.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 23, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


That's a beauty, Ringel!  Did you finish the wood from scratch, too?


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 24, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


No, it came rough cut but mostly to shape.  I did have to shave, file and sand quite a bit especially in the handle but it did not come as a blank.  If it had I would have cut it a little differently and put a brass heel on the bottom of the handle to make it more authentic.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 24, 2020)

well, had to make another big pile to donate to goodwill. This place is much much smaller than where we were. and..much as I hate to disappoint everyone.....I gotta say it. I hate it here. This will be our first night, and I hate it already. I'm dizzy with vertigo due to the elevator. If I want a cig...its down 6 floors, then back up 6 floors. When I get back into the apt, it feels like its moving. I also got the low down from at least 8 tenants. I like every one of them...but I hate the location. I moved from riff raff walking down the alley but its notihng compared to what happens here from what they tell me. None dare walk off the property and the high walls because riffraff is here too..but they roam in packs and they think nothing of attacking you to get your purse, your dog, your coat if its winter, etc. And the noise? Its quiet inside the building, but going out to my balconey, it sounds like a race way. I loathe it here, and if the beach calls...I'm going. I will sell everything I have and start all over again with yard sale stuff but I refuse to die here. And be dizzy at the same time. And I can't take the stairs coming up. Going down is no problem. Coming up is.
I get Evie tomorrow. Shes going to hate it too. I know she will. Im afraid to let her on the balconey. It looked like wrought iron but its plastic covering cheap assed bars. Its a cage here. I shouldve stayed where I was, but I couldnt let Anne continue to help us with rent. I just couldnt. So first chance of getting the fuck out of here, I'm doing it. And what if the vertigo does't go away? I still have to visit dentists and doctors and get groceries even if I didn't smoke.

Did I say how much I hate this place? I didnt realize just how SMALL it is. Hell, the kitchen here is smaller than my bathroom over at the other place!!! TINY.
Once I get stuff put away or donated, Ill take a pic so you can see. Its cute...the folks here are so very cool...but the location SUCKS and they all said they wished they could leave too.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 24, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Still a beautiful piece of crafting!  What's next on the project table?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 24, 2020)

Gracie said:


> well, had to make another big pile to donate to goodwill. This place is much much smaller than where we were. and..much as I hate to disappoint everyone.....I gotta say it. I hate it here. This will be our first night, and I hate it already. I'm dizzy with vertigo due to the elevator. If I want a cig...its down 6 floors, then back up 6 floors. When I get back into the apt, it feels like its moving. I also got the low down from at least 8 tenants. I like every one of them...but I hate the location. I moved from riff raff walking down the alley but its notihng compared to what happens here from what they tell me. None dare walk off the property and the high walls because riffraff is here too..but they roam in packs and they think nothing of attacking you to get your purse, your dog, your coat if its winter, etc. And the noise? Its quiet inside the building, but going out to my balconey, it sounds like a race way. I loathe it here, and if the beach calls...I'm going. I will sell everything I have and start all over again with yard sale stuff but I refuse to die here. And be dizzy at the same time. And I can't take the stairs coming up. Going down is no problem. Coming up is.
> I get Evie tomorrow. Shes going to hate it too. I know she will. Im afraid to let her on the balconey. It looked like wrought iron but its plastic covering cheap assed bars. Its a cage here. I shouldve stayed where I was, but I couldnt let Anne continue to help us with rent. I just couldnt. So first chance of getting the fuck out of here, I'm doing it. And what if the vertigo does't go away? I still have to visit dentists and doctors and get groceries even if I didn't smoke.
> 
> Did I say how much I hate this place? I didnt realize just how SMALL it is. Hell, the kitchen here is smaller than my bathroom over at the other place!!! TINY.
> Once I get stuff put away or donated, Ill take a pic so you can see. Its cute...the folks here are so very cool...but the location SUCKS and they all said they wished they could leave too.


I'm so sorry, Gracie.  You do deserve much better.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 24, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Pendersoli (same manufacturer as the pistol) Kentucky Long rifle.  It kinda, sorta, maybe looks like a Reading County Flintlock but I have lots of work to do on it to make it look almost like the Reading.  
Here's the reading;






Here's the Pendersoli Kentucky:




The one thing I can't do anything about is the length, the Kentucky is much shorter.  

Actually got these kits at a steal which is the only real reason I bought them.


----------



## Roy Batty (Sep 24, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I shot a short barrelled Kentucky rifle in black powder 35 years ago, I didn’t load it myself, nice kick, controllable weight, I can’t remember if I hit the target at 80 yards?


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 24, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


What's gonna kick is the Investarms .54 caliver Hawken rifle my brother gave to me.  We both thought it was an unfinished kit my dad had but when I opened the box we saw he had finished it, mostly.  I had to make a couple of minor adjustments to the barrel inlet to get the barrel to fit correctly. 





Everyone who owns one says they kick like a mule.


----------



## Roy Batty (Sep 24, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Shooting exotic guns back then I wore proper leather shouldered kit, besides I was younger.... a lot stronger and mad as fuck!
LOL
In my day i shot a lot of Russian Baikal cartridges, 12bore was 1-7/8oz a huge kick. I remember the Kentucky rifle  it was comparable to a Russian 12guage 7#


----------



## Shawnee_b (Sep 24, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Ahhh the Reading. For starter people,,, look at the patchbox, look at the drop in the stock, the comb.. Pedersoli makes very fine rifles regardless,,, a few not period correct inconsistencies. Still great rifles and shooters.


----------



## Roy Batty (Sep 25, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


A custom made Pennsylvania Flintlock *Rifle* is used by *Hugh Glass* (Leonardo DiCaprio), and later by John Fitzgerald (Tom Hardy) and Bridger (Will Poulter) “in the Film Revenant”. A pair of *rifles* were made for the production by Ron Luckenbill, who based them on an original *rifle* made by John Shuler of Bucks County
The Best Flintlick rifles of that age were made by Germans in Pennsylvania.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 25, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Ah yes, I watched the Revenant.............  As expected Hollywood took a great historical event of survival and retribution and Hollywooded it..........  In Hollywood's defense their job isn't to relay history, their job is to entertain.


----------



## Roy Batty (Sep 25, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > Shawnee_b said:
> ...


I heard about the book so I read it before seeing the film, In the book Hugh Glass had a fiancé in San Francisco, and only was doing the scouting and trapping to get married, she fell ill and died before he got back to her.
Various bits of the film was not from the book, like you say Hollywood’s job is to entertain.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 25, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...



Hollywood versions of history can be extremely frustrating to those of us who know history. Same with Biblical interpretations. There are a few movies that are actually better than the books they were adapted from, i.e. "Out of Africa", "Giant", "The Devil Wears Prada". But many are also disappointing & don't measure up.

I can forgive the occasional blooper that the editors miss such as a modern wrist watch on a 16th century peasant or the reflection of the camera in a door glass on the Titanic. And I enjoy a little creativity with the characters. Harder to overlook when they rewrite the history though.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Sep 25, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Thanks Roy, didn't know that. Pretty sure I saw the movie, or had it on my list. Time to rewatch and pay attention. Got to watch movies several times and pick up more everytime.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 26, 2020)

Error. The people here are crotchety and cant make up their minds whether to like someone or just gossip about the newbies that just moved in. Its like The View...but they are all old people and all they want to discuss is ailments. Im too loud for them. Too boisterous. Too ALIVE I guess.
Its depressed me so much, I just dont feel like posting or doing anything. 
Oh, and I got Evie. She hates it here too. Meows all night, wanting out. Out WHERE? So she is showing her displeasure. No trees to climb, no other cats to play with, no grass, no butterflies to chase. Just a balconey overlooking the VERY BUSY AND LOUD highway.
Fuck.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 26, 2020)

Saturday morning!

Let's go bowling, Dude.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 27, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Error. The people here are crotchety and cant make up their minds whether to like someone or just gossip about the newbies that just moved in. Its like The View...but they are all old people and all they want to discuss is ailments. Im too loud for them. Too boisterous. Too ALIVE I guess.
> Its depressed me so much, I just dont feel like posting or doing anything.
> Oh, and I got Evie. She hates it here too. Meows all night, wanting out. Out WHERE? So she is showing her displeasure. No trees to climb, no other cats to play with, no grass, no butterflies to chase. Just a balconey overlooking the VERY BUSY AND LOUD highway.
> Fuck.



So sorry Gracie. Hopefully something better will open up soon.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 27, 2020)

Oddball said:


> Saturday morning!
> 
> Let's go bowling, Dude.
> 
> Let the cartoon begin!



As a kid, I was always so happy when it was Tom and Jerry. I also loved Bugs Bunny and the Coyote and Roadrunner. Mr. Magoo not so much and a few others were just meh.  The cartoon, along with a news reel and a short subject cliffhanger complimented double feature westerns. I was in love with Roy Rogers and Audie Murphy and was excited if it was Hoppalong Cassidy or Lash Larue.  Barely tolerated Gene Autry, Johnny Mack Brown, or Randolph Scott--so disappointed if they were the stars.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 27, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > Shawnee_b said:
> ...



If I have a hobby as such, it is being a connesuire--the term is applied with a good deal of adaption --of good movies. And over the years we have accumulated a pretty good library of VHS tapes, DVDs, Blu Rays, but most are from the 1950's through the 1990's--very few 21st century movies made our collectibles.

For us, especially for me, most modern movies have sloppily constructed plots, unthoughtful editing, little or no character development, and what used to be a craft of great screen writing/story telling, editing, and acting is now mostly predictable dialogue and unnecessary gratuitous graphic violence and sex and/or special effects.


----------



## Roy Batty (Sep 27, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...


My wife has a huge collection of films also, she was a manageress  of a DVD store, if I even touch one of the cases of a DVD of hers she will check I haven’t put it in the wrong order or place.
For me, I love reading, I can read anything, more than likely I have 3-4 books to read, I can leave them for a few days and pick up where I’ve left off as easy as pie.
Collecting...yes I collect first day covers and stamps.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 27, 2020)

Greetings, CS friends!
Checking in to see how y'all are doing.
Don't remember whether I told you that the former partner was finally served and removed from my property. He'll most likely fight to the bitter end but it will all be for the best.  I've been dragging junk and detritus to the dump almost every week this summer and now I've got a chance of keeping the place clean.  
Here's wishing you all the best.


----------



## Roy Batty (Sep 27, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Greetings, CS friends!
> Checking in to see how y'all are doing.
> Don't remember whether I told you that the former partner was finally served and removed from my property. He'll most likely fight to the bitter end but it will all be for the best.  I've been dragging junk and detritus to the dump almost every week this summer and now I've got a chance of keeping the place clean.
> Here's wishing you all the best.


Good for you mate.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 27, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > Shawnee_b said:
> ...



The cinematography was great in that movie.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 27, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Shawnee_b said:
> ...



Well I don't want to get sexist or anything but frankly you guys aren't good at putting away movies. I have ours organized by genre and I've sort of suggested--okay insisted--that Hombre not put them them back in the cabinets.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 27, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Greetings, CS friends!
> Checking in to see how y'all are doing.
> Don't remember whether I told you that the former partner was finally served and removed from my property. He'll most likely fight to the bitter end but it will all be for the best.  I've been dragging junk and detritus to the dump almost every week this summer and now I've got a chance of keeping the place clean.
> Here's wishing you all the best.



How the rehab going GW?  You're not overdoing it are you?


----------



## Gracie (Sep 27, 2020)

Hey GW....I'm so glad you finally made the move to get your partner out of your life forever. Let him fight. You can always fight back and I know you will. Be careful of that hip though and do try to not be alone for awhile. Who knows....Partner may just get fed up and move to Panama like he's been saying. One can hope.

Meanwhile, I still hate it here. Its steadily getting worse, so we keep to ourselves as much as possible...and continue to wait for home to call. Id prefer to go back to living in my van, to be honest. This place is worse than being homeless. But, MrG cannot handle it, so....here we stay for now.


----------



## beautress (Sep 28, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Update on the former partner situation: I filed for both temporary and permanent restraining orders yesterday and the temp has been granted with a hearing set for the permanent.  He's been working on this for a long time now but two preciptating events specifically broke the camel's back.  First, I asked him to go home to his place in Anchorage to allow me less stress so I can heal and recuperate.  He refused but finally left on HIS terms, forcing me to tolerate his ugliness for the first few days post-op.  Then, yesterday, he had a hearing on the DV case that occurred back in Feb (?).  I found out that he hasn't answered and of the three other summons to appear and is now facing a bench warrant for his arrest for failure to appear.  He seems to believe that if he stonewalls the court like he's stonewalled me all these years, the case will be dismissed.  BAD mistake.


Prayers up for you GW.


----------



## beautress (Sep 28, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Hey GW....I'm so glad you finally made the move to get your partner out of your life forever. Let him fight. You can always fight back and I know you will. Be careful of that hip though and do try to not be alone for awhile. Who knows....Partner may just get fed up and move to Panama like he's been saying. One can hope.
> 
> Meanwhile, I still hate it here. Its steadily getting worse, so we keep to ourselves as much as possible...and continue to wait for home to call. Id prefer to go back to living in my van, to be honest. This place is worse than being homeless. But, MrG cannot handle it, so....here we stay for now.


Prayers up for you, Miss Gracie. Those fires so close are just awful. Maybe this will be the week Ma Nature will help the fires go out.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 28, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Greetings, CS friends!
> ...


Morning, Foxy!
Rehab is going well, I have to call to schedule my physical therapy and my 2-wk post-op is Thursday.  I walked about .2 miles yesterday and am up daily doing some light things that don't require bending.  Brother won't let me overdo but I do need to get up to speed before he leaves.  Right now he's planning on leaving on the 10th/Oct and I have to be able to feed my animals, at the very least.
How are things going in NM?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 28, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Hey GW....I'm so glad you finally made the move to get your partner out of your life forever. Let him fight. You can always fight back and I know you will. Be careful of that hip though and do try to not be alone for awhile. Who knows....Partner may just get fed up and move to Panama like he's been saying. One can hope.
> 
> Meanwhile, I still hate it here. Its steadily getting worse, so we keep to ourselves as much as possible...and continue to wait for home to call. Id prefer to go back to living in my van, to be honest. This place is worse than being homeless. But, MrG cannot handle it, so....here we stay for now.


Wow, Gracie!  Now you guys have a roof but have to live like hermits.  What a mess.  I'm still crossing my hooks in hope that you will get that long-awaited call from home.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 28, 2020)

beautress said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Update on the former partner situation: I filed for both temporary and permanent restraining orders yesterday and the temp has been granted with a hearing set for the permanent.  He's been working on this for a long time now but two preciptating events specifically broke the camel's back.  First, I asked him to go home to his place in Anchorage to allow me less stress so I can heal and recuperate.  He refused but finally left on HIS terms, forcing me to tolerate his ugliness for the first few days post-op.  Then, yesterday, he had a hearing on the DV case that occurred back in Feb (?).  I found out that he hasn't answered and of the three other summons to appear and is now facing a bench warrant for his arrest for failure to appear.  He seems to believe that if he stonewalls the court like he's stonewalled me all these years, the case will be dismissed.  BAD mistake.
> ...


Prayers up for you, too Beau.  I worry about your new guy, too.  You take care and look out for yourself.  Hugs!


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 29, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



We're still way too much in lockdown here in New Mexico but otherwise all is good.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 29, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


The only place still locked down here is Anchorage.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 29, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Technically the whole state is supposed to be, but outside the metro area here--we only have one of those in New Mexico--folks are rebelling against mask requirement, lockdown, etc. a lot more than Albuquerqueans do. And, without taking political sides in the Coffee Shop, you can't go to church or have a large party, but you don't have to do social distancing or masks if you're in an organized protest.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 29, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Makes me happy to be in Alaska and that recovery has been left up to local determination.  

I'm getting excited, my two-week post-op appt is Thursday, my first PT appointment is Friday.  The swelling is gone, the wound is itchy (healing), and the general stiffness in the joint is greatly decreased.  I'm still very cautious about how I move because I understand it is very easy to dislocate the new joint, at least until the musculature has been rebuilt and strengthened.  

My brother decided to postpone his dive trip to the Bahamas and donate a few more weeks to my recuperation.  He's sure he can get to the Bahamas but not so sure how difficult it will be getting back into the US.  I'm grateful for the extra time.  It's uncomfortable enough just riding in a car let alone driving one right now.  My brother is also considering selling his place in NV and moving up here, building his own place.  I'm being cautiously encouraging but trying not to be pushy.  It would be so cool to have someone to hang with.

Back to the "debate"...


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 29, 2020)

Today was National Coffee Day.  I had a cup that I finished maybe 15 minutes ago.  I don't usually drink coffee anymore (it tends to upset my digestive system) but today seemed like a good day to make an exception.

Things are going pretty well with me.  It's getting close to my birthday.  My lady bought me a wedge pillow a couple of weeks ago after I had a few days of neck/back pain.  I told her that was good for an early present and she didn't need to get me anything else, but she did.  Hopefully it's not too expensive.  I may be getting a new gaming monitor.  My mother wanted me to tell her something she could get me, and I said that the only things I could think of were too expensive.  She insisted I tell her what the expensive things are, and I said a monitor and video card, each of which will probably cost at least $300 (a new video card might cost quite a bit more, considering both Nvidia and AMD are putting the new generation of cards out now and in the near future).  I did come up with a cheaper idea: some new scrub pants.  The ones I bought for my job are short.  The regular length ones seemed too long, hanging down past my feet when I tried them on in the store, but I've come to the conclusion that when I'm wearing my boots, long pants aren't too much of an issue, while short pants kind of suck.    Anyway, I don't know what she'll do, but I think I might end up finding myself with a new monitor, so that will mean I finally have to bite the bullet and buy myself a new video card to go with it.

My job is going pretty well.  I don't make great money, but considering I spent 10 years as a nanny with no reportable income and only had about a year of experience after that at regular jobs before I got this one, that's fine.  My girlfriend makes a lot more than I do, so we're fine money-wise, although I wish we had a bit more to save.  We'll have been together for a year in December, although we started this as a long-distance thing and have only been living together for about 3.5 months.  We get along well, with only very minor arguments; we haven't had any serious fights.  I'm lucky to be here.

Gracie , you just can't seem to find the right situation.    I hope you can get more comfortable in the new place, or better yet get a call for somewhere that fits you and MrG better.

Ringel05 , I'm glad you're finding ways to enjoy yourself.  I couldn't tell a Kentucky Longrifle from a Ferguson rifle from a Dreyse needle gun (yes, I had to look those up  ) but I'm happy for you having something fun to do.

gallantwarrior , hopefully the partner (or should I say ex-partner) doesn't do anything stupid and dangerous.  I think it's probably good that you got the restraining order.  Even with just your descriptions on here, it's clear the situation between you two is bad enough that you are both better off staying away from each other.  He might not be able to see that, but that doesn't make it untrue.  Fingers crossed he finally accepts that you are no longer willing to put up with his crap.

beautress , I'm not a great person to give relationship advice, but please be very careful.  Don't let yourself be abused.  Your quilting is so important to you, I worry that even without the other issues you mentioned, your fiance disliking your quilting could be a possibly insurmountable point of contention.  If you want to work things out and believe you can, great!  Just remember you have to be happy.

I know there's a bunch of other people's stuff I didn't comment on.  It's late and I wanted to get just a bit of a post done.  Foxy, you can safely take me off the vigil list.  I've been back in Florida and with my lady long enough now that I'm pretty well settled in.  

I read the thread, but I don't respond all that much.  I do think of you all, though, and hope everyone can find things that bring them joy, or at least contentment.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 30, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> Today was National Coffee Day.  I had a cup that I finished maybe 15 minutes ago.  I don't usually drink coffee anymore (it tends to upset my digestive system) but today seemed like a good day to make an exception.
> 
> Things are going pretty well with me.  It's getting close to my birthday.  My lady bought me a wedge pillow a couple of weeks ago after I had a few days of neck/back pain.  I told her that was good for an early present and she didn't need to get me anything else, but she did.  Hopefully it's not too expensive.  I may be getting a new gaming monitor.  My mother wanted me to tell her something she could get me, and I said that the only things I could think of were too expensive.  She insisted I tell her what the expensive things are, and I said a monitor and video card, each of which will probably cost at least $300 (a new video card might cost quite a bit more, considering both Nvidia and AMD are putting the new generation of cards out now and in the near future).  I did come up with a cheaper idea: some new scrub pants.  The ones I bought for my job are short.  The regular length ones seemed too long, hanging down past my feet when I tried them on in the store, but I've come to the conclusion that when I'm wearing my boots, long pants aren't too much of an issue, while short pants kind of suck.    Anyway, I don't know what she'll do, but I think I might end up finding myself with a new monitor, so that will mean I finally have to bite the bullet and buy myself a new video card to go with it.
> 
> ...


Good to see you here, Montro.  A GF?!  My goodness, I have missed a lot.  I'm very happy to know that you are moving along with your life and enjoy your job.  It's also nice that you can maintain a relationship with the little one, too.  Happy Birthday, too.  You keep up the good work and stay happy, Little Brother.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 30, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 394919


Makes me wonder, usually, white, two-colored-eyed cats are deaf.  I wonder whether the black cats like that are deaf, too?


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 30, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 394919
> ...


I dunno if they are deaf, but the strange thing is the cats are exact opposites.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 30, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> Today was National Coffee Day.  I had a cup that I finished maybe 15 minutes ago.  I don't usually drink coffee anymore (it tends to upset my digestive system) but today seemed like a good day to make an exception.
> 
> Things are going pretty well with me.  It's getting close to my birthday.  My lady bought me a wedge pillow a couple of weeks ago after I had a few days of neck/back pain.  I told her that was good for an early present and she didn't need to get me anything else, but she did.  Hopefully it's not too expensive.  I may be getting a new gaming monitor.  My mother wanted me to tell her something she could get me, and I said that the only things I could think of were too expensive.  She insisted I tell her what the expensive things are, and I said a monitor and video card, each of which will probably cost at least $300 (a new video card might cost quite a bit more, considering both Nvidia and AMD are putting the new generation of cards out now and in the near future).  I did come up with a cheaper idea: some new scrub pants.  The ones I bought for my job are short.  The regular length ones seemed too long, hanging down past my feet when I tried them on in the store, but I've come to the conclusion that when I'm wearing my boots, long pants aren't too much of an issue, while short pants kind of suck.    Anyway, I don't know what she'll do, but I think I might end up finding myself with a new monitor, so that will mean I finally have to bite the bullet and buy myself a new video card to go with it.
> 
> ...



So happy things are going well for you Montro, and hope you're liking Florida as home now. Life interferes with the Coffee Shop for a lot of us these days, but it's always good to check in now and then.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 30, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 394919
> ...



My understanding is that blue-eyed cats, especially blue-eyed Persians, are much more likely to be born deaf or develop deafness than other cats. However, cats without matched color in their eyes don't have any more likelihood of developing deafness than any other. The cats Dajjal posted though are indeed perfect opposites. Fascinating to see.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 2, 2020)

Greetings!
Still getting up late at night.  Over 20 years on graveyard shift have had their affect, I guess.
Two week post-op yesterday afternoon.  Everyone seemed pleased with my progress and most of the discomfort is normal healing of related wear and tear.  I am optimistic that things will be better than they have been in many years.  I told the doctor that I had lost 10 lbs and my blood pressure has assumed more normal numbers again.  He told me that the pain probably drove up my cortisol levels, which would account for both improvements.  So I researched cortisols in the body.  Seems that cortisols in too great amounts are a side affect of stress and can cause accumulation of fat as well as increased blood pressure.  
Well, I have eliminated at least two major stressors in my life, the pain in my hip and my miserable former-partner.  Without having him lurking about and always waiting for the abuse and attacks to begin, I am de-stressed on that front, too.  I also have a quite positive outlook that once I can clean up the mess around here, it will stay cleaned up and I won't have to constantly be following the pard around, picking up his messes and putting my tools away after he uses them and dumps whereevery.  Plus, my brother is such a fun, sensible person to share space and time with!
Life is looking up for me and I can only hope that things will get better for so many of my CS friends who are suffering.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 2, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Greetings!
> Still getting up late at night.  Over 20 years on graveyard shift have had their affect, I guess.
> Two week post-op yesterday afternoon.  Everyone seemed pleased with my progress and most of the discomfort is normal healing of related wear and tear.  I am optimistic that things will be better than they have been in many years.  I told the doctor that I had lost 10 lbs and my blood pressure has assumed more normal numbers again.  He told me that the pain probably drove up my cortisol levels, which would account for both improvements.  So I researched cortisols in the body.  Seems that cortisols in too great amounts are a side affect of stress and can cause accumulation of fat as well as increased blood pressure.
> Well, I have eliminated at least two major stressors in my life, the pain in my hip and my miserable former-partner.  Without having him lurking about and always waiting for the abuse and attacks to begin, I am de-stressed on that front, too.  I also have a quite positive outlook that once I can clean up the mess around here, it will stay cleaned up and I won't have to constantly be following the pard around, picking up his messes and putting my tools away after he uses them and dumps whereevery.  Plus, my brother is such a fun, sensible person to share space and time with!
> Life is looking up for me and I can only hope that things will get better for so many of my CS friends who are suffering.



This is the first thing I read this morning--stayed up too late last night and overslept--and it made me happy. And was reassuring that there can be happy endings. And yes, those happy or at least happier endings for so many of our Coffee Shoppers is what we all hope for. We'll keep you on the vigil list until you're allowed to bend again GW, but I'm so happy for you.


----------



## Mortimer (Oct 3, 2020)

Whiskey and Cigar like a true boss


----------



## Oddball (Oct 3, 2020)

Saturday morning.

Beep beep!

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Oddball (Oct 3, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Greetings!
> Still getting up late at night.  Over 20 years on graveyard shift have had their affect, I guess.
> Two week post-op yesterday afternoon.  Everyone seemed pleased with my progress and most of the discomfort is normal healing of related wear and tear.  I am optimistic that things will be better than they have been in many years.  I told the doctor that I had lost 10 lbs and my blood pressure has assumed more normal numbers again.  He told me that the pain probably drove up my cortisol levels, which would account for both improvements.  So I researched cortisols in the body.  Seems that cortisols in too great amounts are a side affect of stress and can cause accumulation of fat as well as increased blood pressure.
> Well, I have eliminated at least two major stressors in my life, the pain in my hip and my miserable former-partner.  Without having him lurking about and always waiting for the abuse and attacks to begin, I am de-stressed on that front, too.  I also have a quite positive outlook that once I can clean up the mess around here, it will stay cleaned up and I won't have to constantly be following the pard around, picking up his messes and putting my tools away after he uses them and dumps whereevery.  Plus, my brother is such a fun, sensible person to share space and time with!
> Life is looking up for me and I can only hope that things will get better for so many of my CS friends who are suffering.


Something to consider as you move forward, which will probably help prevent you from backsliding into old mindsets...You physiology will dictate your psychology...


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 3, 2020)

Mortimer said:


> Whiskey and Cigar like a true boss
> 
> View attachment 396432



Is that you Mortimer?


----------



## Shawnee_b (Oct 3, 2020)

Way to go Mort!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 3, 2020)

Oddball said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Greetings!
> ...



Interesting presentation.  One of my more obscure hobbies is study of body language, facial expressions etc. both as an investigator, i.e. is this person lying and/or hiding something, and in evaluating the person's comfort level, confidence, lack of confidence etc. I certainly don't claim to be an expert but have picked up a few things along the way.

One of the main problems of social media--Facebook, Twitter, and message boards--is that we are limited to the written word of what somebody is saying and are not benefitted by observing body language, facial expression, tonal inflection, etc. And, as we all know, when you are limited to the written word only, it is quite easy to misunderstand a person's actual intent with those words. Here in the Coffee Shop such misunderstandings have caused more than one person to misinterpret another which has resulted in some hurt feelings, anger/resentment, and a few have even left the CS forever.  But for the most part we manage to get around that and our little community here has been great for most of us.

It is one reason though, that those who say read the text of a speech and don't watch/hear the speech, can draw a completely different conclusion about what the person was actually saying than those who were there and watched it in person or at least electronically.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 3, 2020)

Oddball said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Greetings!
> ...


That is true.  Escaping the mind-numbing pain I've been suffering these past few years will definitely improve my outlook on life.  I'm looking forward to doing a lot of things that were either difficult or impossible for me with the bad hip.
I hope your days move forward smoothly, too!


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 3, 2020)

Busy day today, had a small yard sale and was able to get a bunch of things sold, not as much as I hoped but still.  Had help from the neighbors across the street which was great, nice young couple.  I'm honestly exhausted, mostly because it got rather warm today.  May do another one next Saturday.


----------



## Mortimer (Oct 3, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > Whiskey and Cigar like a true boss
> ...


yes


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 4, 2020)

Mortimer said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...



How cool!


----------



## Mortimer (Oct 4, 2020)

I gained 5k pure fat. I gained actually 4kg but I lost 1kg muscle mass and gained 4kg fat, so I gained 5kg pure fat. Is it visible? I hate myself...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 4, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Busy day today, had a small yard sale and was able to get a bunch of things sold, not as much as I hoped but still.  Had help from the neighbors across the street which was great, nice young couple.  I'm honestly exhausted, mostly because it got rather warm today.  May do another one next Saturday.


Good to know you did well and have good neighbors. I'd like to have a yard sale sometime.  I live way to far out in the woods, though, to make it worthwhile.  I still have tons of camping gear from when I had my llama packing business.  I doubt I'll ever be doing that gig again.  I also have lots of tires and wheels and such left from the former partner.  I could post some of those on Craigslist.  I also have four top-of-the-line llama pack saddles I need to find homes for.  Not a big market for stuff like that up here right now.
Have a good morning, Ringel.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 4, 2020)

Mortimer said:


> I gained 5k pure fat. I gained actually 4kg but I lost 1kg muscle mass and gained 4kg fat, so I gained 5kg pure fat. Is it visible? I hate myself...


Bold move, posting so many photos of yourself, Mort.  I prefer not to post personal pics because they just do not reflect the way I see myself.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 4, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > I gained 5k pure fat. I gained actually 4kg but I lost 1kg muscle mass and gained 4kg fat, so I gained 5kg pure fat. Is it visible? I hate myself...
> ...



I just found out I'm losing more hair than I realized because my girlfriend posted a picture of us doing mini golf yesterday.  I shaved my head down to 1/8 of an inch last night because I apparently look terrible most of the time!  I can't tell looking from the front in the mirror, though, so I didn't know how bad it was. 

She wants me to try shaving completely bald (while keeping some facial hair).  We'll see how that goes.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 4, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...


I on the other hand haven't had a hair cut in nearly 4 years....


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 4, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...


Experiment, Montro! When I noticed how thin my hair was getting, I lost the (almost) lifetime ponytail and now wear it trimmed quite short.  Don't know why I waited so long, it's a lot easier to care for this way.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 4, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 4, 2020)

Who else has forgotten what an amazing singer Meatloaf is.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 4, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I already had it very short.  At this point it seems I need to be the tiniest buzz cut, at most, for me to be comfortable with it.  I don't know how I feel about getting rid of the hair altogether, but I guess it's not all that much different than shaving it down to just 1/8 of an inch lol.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 5, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Don't forget the orris root powder.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 5, 2020)

Alrighty, then!  Granted a "permanent" restraining order this morning.  Former partner now banned for a year.  No, he didn't "appear" (phone in) and therefore had nothing to say in his defense, apparently.  Things are looking up.
Did I mention the cortisols?  Seems that your body produces these hormones in response to stress.  Since my surgery, I have lost weight and blood pressure is much better.  Lots less stress=lots less cortisol=less fat retention & increased blood pressure.  Things are looking up even though I have a lot of short-term stress coming up.  Fortunately, all the anticipated stress will just go further to resolve the bad situation I have put myself into.


----------



## beautress (Oct 5, 2020)

Dropping  barbecued burgers, potato salad, and pecan pie and vanilla bean ice cream off while on the way back to the kitchen.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 5, 2020)

Mortimer said:


> I gained 5k pure fat. I gained actually 4kg but I lost 1kg muscle mass and gained 4kg fat, so I gained 5kg pure fat. Is it visible? I hate myself...



Been there done that Mortimer. But what goes on can come off with sufficient motivation & a bit of determination. If you can afford a gym membership, that's a good place to start. And consult w/a trainer on diet & the right kind of exercises to do.

I have had to deal with extra weight most of my life--finally resigned myself I would never be fashion model skinny or anything close to that. But my doc, while she says I could still lose a bit, she doesn't rag me about it. I feel good. And eating healthy does help.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 5, 2020)

SFC Ollie said:


> View attachment 397586View attachment 397586



Your own creation Ollie? Very impressive. Are those blackbirds?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 5, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Alrighty, then!  Granted a "permanent" restraining order this morning.  Former partner now banned for a year.  No, he didn't "appear" (phone in) and therefore had nothing to say in his defense, apparently.  Things are looking up.
> Did I mention the cortisols?  Seems that your body produces these hormones in response to stress.  Since my surgery, I have lost weight and blood pressure is much better.  Lots less stress=lots less cortisol=less fat retention & increased blood pressure.  Things are looking up even though I have a lot of short-term stress coming up.  Fortunately, all the anticipated stress will just go further to resolve the bad situation I have put myself into.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 6, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Hombre and I were very young when we married and he did have a full head of hair then. He started losing it in his early 20's though. It was no time I couldn't imagine him with hair.  And I think he's really sexy.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 6, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


If that's a photo of you and Hombre, Foxy, you are an attractive couple indeed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 6, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Hombre and I were very young when we married and he did have a full head of hair then. He started losing it in his early 20's though. It was no time I couldn't imagine him with hair.  And I think he's really sexy.
> ...



That's us GW or what's left of us. LOL. But thanks. You're too kind.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 7, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 397586View attachment 397586
> ...


Supposed to be the Punisher. Not my design...


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 7, 2020)

On a bad note... Doc called about my blood work last week... Wants to see me about coming up with a 6.7 A1C.....
Last test was a year ago I was 5.7


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 7, 2020)

SFC Ollie said:


> On a bad note... Doc called about my blood work last week... Wants to see me about coming up with a 6.7 A1C.....
> Last test was a year ago I was 5.7



Yeah, take care of that Ollie though your number is borderline. If a second test confirms the number though, usually just a small change in diet and/or an oral medication will take care of it nicely. Most of my friends with Type II live entirely normal lives & eat and drink what they want within reason.  And a couple of them, including my sister-in-law, tested normal without medication after a mild adjustment in diet & adding some physical activity.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 7, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > On a bad note... Doc called about my blood work last week... Wants to see me about coming up with a 6.7 A1C.....
> ...


That's what I'm hoping for... I can easily make some changes, maybe not so easy on others...


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 7, 2020)

SFC Ollie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



I doubt you'll need to change much, if anything.  Well maybe a whole box of Krispy Kremes might not be a good idea, but you can most likely still have 1 or 2


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 8, 2020)

SFC Ollie said:


> On a bad note... Doc called about my blood work last week... Wants to see me about coming up with a 6.7 A1C.....
> Last test was a year ago I was 5.7


I don't know your thoughts on stuff like this but I keep my A1C within acceptable bounds using diet (what you eat, not weight loss dieting), herbal supplements, blood pressure, too.  Maybe I'm not in too bad a shape but have had problems in the past.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 8, 2020)

Ever have this happen to you?


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 9, 2020)

Had a follow up with my Doc exactly one week since the test was done... I had already made a few diet changes, cut the ice cream at night and stopped my whiskey nightcap. Lost 2.5 pounds in 5 days... Doc says I can still have a sip now and then but if I am serious and want to try (She thinks I can) then with diet changes I can beat this without meds... We'll see how I'm doing in 3 months time..... Shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Mortimer (Oct 9, 2020)

Moon night, the wolfes greet you


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 9, 2020)

Somebody sign this guy up!



*



*


----------



## Oddball (Oct 10, 2020)

Saturday morning!

I smew the bwood of an Engwish wabbit.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## boedicca (Oct 10, 2020)

Howdy all.  Yesterday, mr. boe and I had lunch with one of our nieces at the cafe where my folks used to frequently dine.  It was sweet, but also sad.  Quite a few of the staff came by to say hello and that they missed mom and dad.  They even remembered what mom used to order (the same freaking meal every time).  I miss them both so much.  

It is nice, however, to see a restaurant open and busy here at Ground Zero of Newsollini Shutdown Madness.  I'm so tired of this Covid Con, but that is for another area of the board.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 10, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> Ever have this happen to you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All the time. The only thing holding me back is Hombre.  That and our daughter is allergic and sometimes comes to see us.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 10, 2020)

boedicca said:


> Howdy all.  Yesterday, mr. boe and I had lunch with one of our nieces at the cafe where my folks used to frequently dine.  It was sweet, but also sad.  Quite a few of the staff came by to say hello and that they missed mom and dad.  They even remembered what mom used to order (the same freaking meal every time).  I miss them both so much.
> 
> It is nice, however, to see a restaurant open and bust here at Ground Zero of Newsollini Shutdown Madness.  I'm so tired of this Covid Con, but that is for another area of the board.



I know what you mean Boe. And I think we can all agree that we're hating this virus but also the lockdowns that are hurting so many now without bringing politics into it.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 10, 2020)

boedicca said:


> Howdy all.  Yesterday, mr. boe and I had lunch with one of our nieces at the cafe where my folks used to frequently dine.  It was sweet, but also sad.  Quite a few of the staff came by to say hello and that they missed mom and dad.  They even remembered what mom used to order (the same freaking meal every time).  I miss them both so much.
> 
> It is nice, however, to see a restaurant open and bust here at Ground Zero of Newsollini Shutdown Madness.  I'm so tired of this Covid Con, but that is for another area of the board.



Hugs and more hugs .. Lady Boe...  
.


----------



## boedicca (Oct 10, 2020)

Lumpy 1 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Howdy all.  Yesterday, mr. boe and I had lunch with one of our nieces at the cafe where my folks used to frequently dine.  It was sweet, but also sad.  Quite a few of the staff came by to say hello and that they missed mom and dad.  They even remembered what mom used to order (the same freaking meal every time).  I miss them both so much.
> ...




Mercy buckets mon cher Lumpikins!


----------



## Gracie (Oct 11, 2020)

I am 68 years old today. I feel 115 but my mind feels 35. Took a shower and as I was shaving my legs I saw something. What the fuck is that? I asked myself. So I peered alittle closer, fucking up my back while holding on to the handicap rails installed in the tub, and gasped. omg. VARICOSE VEINS!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 11, 2020)

SFC Ollie said:


> Had a follow up with my Doc exactly one week since the test was done... I had already made a few diet changes, cut the ice cream at night and stopped my whiskey nightcap. Lost 2.5 pounds in 5 days... Doc says I can still have a sip now and then but if I am serious and want to try (She thinks I can) then with diet changes I can beat this without meds... We'll see how I'm doing in 3 months time..... Shouldn't be a problem.



That's the ticket. More nuts & fresh veggies, keep junk foods to a minimum, sweets in moderation, a baked sweet potato now and then, and I bet you'll be fine w/normal sugar in a fairly short time..


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 11, 2020)

Gracie said:


> I am 68 years old today. I feel 115 but my mind feels 35. Took a shower and as I was shaving my legs I saw something. What the fuck is that? I asked myself. So I peered alittle closer, fucking up my back while holding on to the handicap rails installed in the tub, and gasped. omg. VARICOSE VEINS!!!



More potassium (almonds, pistachios lentils, potatoes, tuna, salmon etc.), some good OTC lotions for that can help, and, when the weather cools off, compression socks. Does wonders and sometimes makes them go away.  Exercise also helps when you're able.

I can relate to being a young person with all the ambitions, hopes, dreams, caring, passion that young people blessedly without the emotional roller coaster of a young person, trapped in an 'old lady's' body. My get up and go is as good as ever, but my ability and stamina is a bit diminished. But it's all good.

And of course:

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY



*​


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 12, 2020)

boedicca said:


> Howdy all.  Yesterday, mr. boe and I had lunch with one of our nieces at the cafe where my folks used to frequently dine.  It was sweet, but also sad.  Quite a few of the staff came by to say hello and that they missed mom and dad.  They even remembered what mom used to order (the same freaking meal every time).  I miss them both so much.
> 
> It is nice, however, to see a restaurant open and busy here at Ground Zero of Newsollini Shutdown Madness.  I'm so tired of this Covid Con, but that is for another area of the board.


Good luck with the "Covid Con"  (I love that).  We've been freed of the hoax seems like forever.  So nice that others remember your Mom and Dad, though.  They were real people.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 12, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Howdy all.  Yesterday, mr. boe and I had lunch with one of our nieces at the cafe where my folks used to frequently dine.  It was sweet, but also sad.  Quite a few of the staff came by to say hello and that they missed mom and dad.  They even remembered what mom used to order (the same freaking meal every time).  I miss them both so much.
> ...


I work in the aviation industry and see first hand how badly this hurts people.  A real shame.


----------



## RoccoR (Oct 12, 2020)

RE:  USMB Coffee Shop IV    
⁜→   et al,

I don't say much in this part of the forum, because I don't know much... But here is my Two-Cents worth...

*BLUF:* As much as we would like to stand above the fray, politically speaking, the current outcome is a product of poor leadership inside the Beltway... As a nation and as a people, we CANNOT SAY Americans they are doing all they can → or did all they could → to solve the COVID-19 Dilemma _(either as a people, as a nation, or as a world leader doing the right thing)_.



boedicca said:


> Howdy all.  Yesterday, mr. boe and I had lunch with one of our nieces at the cafe where my folks used to frequently dine.  It was sweet, but also sad.  Quite a few of the staff came by to say hello and that they missed mom and dad.  They even remembered what mom used to order (the same freaking meal every time).  I miss them both so much.
> 
> It is nice, however, to see a restaurant open and bust here at Ground Zero of Newsollini Shutdown Madness.  I'm so tired of this Covid Con, but that is for another area of the board.





Foxfyre said:


> I know what you mean Boe. And I think we can all agree that we're hating this virus but also the lockdowns that are hurting so many now without bringing politics into it.





gallantwarrior said:


> I work in the aviation industry and see first hand how badly this hurts people.  A real shame.


*(COMMENT)*

The single greatest effort necessary for the survival of our nation in the last 100 years was the Research and Development Undertaking to deploy a nuclear fission weapon.  We call that effort, The Manhatten Project.  From the inception (1942) to the deployment (1945), was about three years.  Last January, the initial signs of the Pandemic hit the world stage.  America has yet to marshal the necessary assets (both public and private resources) to crank-up an R&D Effort to meet the challenge.  In fact, I'm not sure that anyone has actually started talking about a Manhatten Style project to attack the problem from every aspect and with every resource.

No one has any right to complain about how adverse the effects of the pandemic have been on our nation.  We simply don't have the right kind of leadership with the right kind of interest in the people.

But just so you understand where the resources potentials are in the world...



​Before we talk about how bad it is, let's first talk about what we've done to rectify the problem for America and the World.

_(OK, it is just a penny's worth.)_




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Mindful (Oct 12, 2020)

Just heard that my daughter has cervical cancer, in lockdown England.

No parent wants to hear that from their child.

Trying to digest it.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 12, 2020)

Caught raccoon number 40 last night in the live trap.  He’s a scrappy young guy who wants out.  Will relocate him after I have another cup of coffee.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 12, 2020)

Big Black Dog said:


> Caught raccoon number 40 last night in the live trap.  He’s a scrappy young guy who wants out.  Will relocate him after I have another cup of coffee.


Awesome.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 12, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Just heard that my daughter has cervical cancer, in lockdown England.
> 
> No parent wants to hear that from their child.
> 
> Trying to digest it.


Most heartfelt condolences, Mindful.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 12, 2020)

Big Black Dog said:


> Caught raccoon number 40 last night in the live trap.  He’s a scrappy young guy who wants out.  Will relocate him after I have another cup of coffee.


I almost miss those scrappy little guys.  We have our own critters up here, though.  Brother spotted a pine marten a couple of days ago and now we're missing another hen.  At least 'coons didn't take my birds.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Oct 12, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> I almost miss those scrappy little guys.  We have our own critters up here, though.  Brother spotted a pine marten a couple of days ago and now we're missing another hen.  At least 'coons didn't take my birds.



I have, darn coons! Got one of my fav roos couple years ago. I had martin and more like it in Maine. I sure liked watching them. Red squirrels didn't have a chance. 

I also NEVER relocate anything. Where ever you let them go there is already a balanced population and territory. It causes a mess in the area. Got a coon problem, shoot them. 
Want an example? Clean out all the gangs in the Bronz and move them to Brooklynn and let them all mingle. Get it?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 12, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I almost miss those scrappy little guys.  We have our own critters up here, though.  Brother spotted a pine marten a couple of days ago and now we're missing another hen.  At least 'coons didn't take my birds.
> ...


Illegal to relocate them in Ohio...


----------



## RoccoR (Oct 12, 2020)

RE:  Raccoons
⁜→  SFC Ollie,

Yeah, I think I know what you mean...



SFC Ollie said:


> Illegal to relocate them in Ohio...


*(COMMENT)*

But then I wouldn't know how to safely trap, cage, and transport a raccoon in the first place.  I only ever hunted things that shoot back.

My wife is from Kenton Ohio _(Home of the National Coondog Trails)_.  She knows more about it than I'll ever know.




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Shawnee_b (Oct 13, 2020)

SFC Ollie said:


> Illegal to relocate them in Ohio...



Good deal, least my northern neighbor state understands. Nothing against the poster who did, just learn the consequences. Dump a predator in an area already populated with them, it's not pretty.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 13, 2020)

RoccoR said:


> RE:  USMB Coffee Shop IV
> ⁜→   et al,
> 
> I don't say much in this part of the forum, because I don't know much... But here is my Two-Cents worth...
> ...


I  remember Rocco from the old C-SPAN board...Awesome post, old bud.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 13, 2020)

Drained the water in the three-season cabin and put away the motorbike today.

Summer at the tree ranch is officially gone.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Dajjal (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 14, 2020)

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Raccoons
> ⁜→  SFC Ollie,
> 
> Yeah, I think I know what you mean...
> ...


Don't need to trap, cage, or transport.  Shoot and skin them, they make great Christmas gifts that way.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Oct 14, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Don't need to trap, cage, or transport.  Shoot and skin them, they make great Christmas gifts that way.



Little ones are fine eating too, older have to be par boiled first. It's a very tasty meat.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 14, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Just heard that my daughter has cervical cancer, in lockdown England.
> 
> No parent wants to hear that from their child.
> 
> Trying to digest it.



Oh my Mindful. She goes on the Vigil list of course. Hopefully they caught it early enough for quick resolution.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Oct 14, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Don't need to trap, cage, or transport.  Shoot and skin them, they make great Christmas gifts that way.



And shooting them is legal, year round here, 24/7. Relocating with out being Fish and Game or having a wildlife license is ILLEGAL. For good reason.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 15, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Just heard that my daughter has cervical cancer, in lockdown England.
> 
> No parent wants to hear that from their child.
> 
> Trying to digest it.


I know the shock you're going through right now.  My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 15, 2020)

Yup, still alive, figured I'd stop by and say hello.  I'm doing okay, dealing with depression but I'm aware of it and fighting it off, some days are better than others though.  I'll get through it.  All of you are in my thoughts and prayers.  God bless.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 15, 2020)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys. May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here. Meanwhile we pray or send positive vibes or keep vigil for:

Harper, the inspiration for the vigil list.
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Kat for wellness
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Mindful and healing for her shoulder.
Good results for Nosmo King 's step nephew dealing with difficult surgeries.
Beautress for wellness.
Corazon for wellness.
For gallantwarrior for continued healing & successful rehab and, as a bonus, the partner goes away.
Ringel, Peach, Gracie, everybody dealing with depression and adjustment.
Mindful's daughter diagnosed with cancer.

And we keep the light on so others who have been away can find their way back and we hope they do.

*When words or understanding escape us, sometimes all we can do is give ourselves to a higher power and wait.*


----------



## Mindful (Oct 15, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Just heard that my daughter has cervical cancer, in lockdown England.
> ...



Thanks Ringel.

I hope they’ve caught it in time.

In the meantime, I’ve “escaped” to another daughter, in the land of Aphrodite.

And to anyone thinking of flying, don’t!

I couldn’t make it up.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 15, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Don't need to trap, cage, or transport.  Shoot and skin them, they make great Christmas gifts that way.
> ...


We didn't eat many racoons when I was a kid but 'possums and squirrels were on the menu.


----------



## Mortimer (Oct 16, 2020)

New winter boots, swiss brand, waterproof


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Dajjal (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Shawnee_b (Oct 16, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> We didn't eat many racoons when I was a kid but 'possums and squirrels were on the menu.



Haven't had pussom but got one eating my chicken eggs, I may!

Honestly, coon is awesome. Much worth a try. I also love groundhog woodchuck but they aren't bothering anything so I leave them be. Brown tasty meat on coons, like the googoo comes out a roast beef when you cook it.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 17, 2020)

Saturday morning!

Beware of Neon Noodle!

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 17, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > We didn't eat many racoons when I was a kid but 'possums and squirrels were on the menu.
> ...


I've had beaver and porcupine up here.  Both are pretty flavorful and an acquired taste.  Have to peel the beaver tail like you would if you were preparing moose tongue.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 17, 2020)

Pretty day here.  But we've gotten our first hard freeze and working outdoors will become more challenging.  Staying warm indoors is a challenge, too.  My propane stove gave up last week.  Thing must have been at least 40 years old and the manufacturer has been out of business for more than 20 years.  My brother helped me buy a new one yesterday.  We'll pick it up Tuesday and get it installed.  More modern technology and lacking all the problems that aging had inflicted on the old one.  Biggest challenge will be moving the old cast iron stove out and moving the new one into the house.  I think with a dolly, some ramps and straps we should be able to wrestle the monster where it needs to be.  Brother also helped me install a new stove pipe on the wood burning stove.  It's amazing how well it draws!
My brother is leaving Saturday, a week from now.  I will dearly miss him.  He's been good company and great help but he needs to get home and I need to take up more of my own care.  Looks like I'll be going back to work in another week, too.  0730-1520, Mon-Fri, is going to kill me.  I am just not accustomed to that kind of schedule.  It also means that I won't see my goats in daylight or be able to do errands on the way home like I am accustomed to doing.
I hope this fine Saturday is good for all my CS friends.  Best wishes and hopes for all of you.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 17, 2020)

Strange ! my post 66,990 of the upside down plates seems to always be the right side up now. I try scrolling down to the picture to see if I can see the plates upside down again like I did the first time I saw it. But now they are always the right way up; Anybody else find this?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 17, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> Strange ! my post 66,990 of the upside down plates seems to always be the right side up now. I try scrolling down to the picture to see if I can see the plates upside down again like I did the first time I saw it. But now they are always the right way up; Anybody else find this?


Still works for me most of the time...


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 17, 2020)

SFC Ollie said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Strange ! my post 66,990 of the upside down plates seems to always be the right side up now. I try scrolling down to the picture to see if I can see the plates upside down again like I did the first time I saw it. But now they are always the right way up; Anybody else find this?
> ...


Strange isn't it. It must have an effect on the brain. How anyone came up with it I don't know.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 17, 2020)

Just a quick dispatch from the Crotch of the Tri-State.

It's my favorite time of year. The air is crisp. It's hoodie weather. We've had our typical amount of rain since August, but our quota of 60 clear, cloudless skies per year is made up between mid September and late October. The rest is a scattershot through the summer and whatever the Good Lord permits.

The Apple crop is top notch this year. Due to our topography, cropland is best served growing a fruit crop. Strawberries in the late Spring, peaches and nectarines in mid summer and apples of every variety in the Autumn. No prairie or the billiard table flatness of northwestern Ohio.

I took Mom, her 87th birthday is in February, up to Peace Valley Orchards. Nestled in the north central part of Columbiana County, Peace Valley innovators have created their signature Apple, the Buckeye Gala. And it's like eating a glass of cold, sweet cider.

I voted early this year in person at the county Board of Elections. I wish I could have taken pictures. The masks, the hand sanitizer, the cool iPhone gizmo that took my temperature. It was historic. It deserves to be documented.

Meanwhile, a socially distanced and fully masked Movie Night at the East Liverpool Area Community and Learning Center is thriving! Last Thursday I screened All the King's Men as part of the Politics in the Movies month. The movie proves the more thing change, the more they stay the same.

And so we beat on, like boats against the current. I wish I had said that first.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 18, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> Strange ! my post 66,990 of the upside down plates seems to always be the right side up now. I try scrolling down to the picture to see if I can see the plates upside down again like I did the first time I saw it. But now they are always the right way up; Anybody else find this?



Same here. Once you see them right side up it is difficult to see them any other way.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 18, 2020)

Nosmo King said:


> Just a quick dispatch from the Crotch of the Tri-State.
> 
> It's my favorite time of year. The air is crisp. It's hoodie weather. We've had our typical amount of rain since August, but our quota of 60 clear, cloudless skies per year is made up between mid September and late October. The rest is a scattershot through the summer and whatever the Good Lord permits.
> 
> ...



Welcome back Nosmo. I've really missed your little anthologies. I still think you need to put them together someway in a book or just write one. I think it would sell.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 18, 2020)

Happy Sunday everybody.  And here's your mental exercise for the day:


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 18, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Happy Sunday everybody.  And here's your mental exercise for the day:
> 
> View attachment 403476


Person, woman, man, camera, TV.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 18, 2020)

My brother came in with an armload of snow last night and asked about if I had seen the little, flickering lights, what are they?  I suggested that they were various reflections from his headlamp.  He told me they call such sparkles "pogo-nip" in Nevada.  When I went out for wood this morning, I recognized the first light snow of the season.  What he calls pogo-nip we call ice fog, which happens at below zero temperatures, here.  Guess Brother's got his first Alaskan snow and I'll be going back to work in the same...


----------



## Shawnee_b (Oct 18, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Haven't had either. In Maine porqs were protected cause such a good survival food. Now I have heard beaver tail is very good. I would eat both. Like tongue too, was beef, ate lots moose meat never had the tongue. The meat was given to me each season they must have ate the tongue. Try to win a moose tag in Maine, get a tag once every 18 years.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 18, 2020)

I voted Tuesday at 2:00. My war is over. Now I can see how a typical German living in the outskirts of Berlin in late April 1945 must have realized. The war was over for them, but there will still be a couple weeks of fighting before the end.

So I declare myself immune of political ads, yard signs, banners and partisan flags, ball caps, bumper stickers and bullshit. It's a truly empowering state of mind. Another good reason to vote and vote early.

Yesterday I drove up Ohio State Route 7 to the best of the county's cider mills. The French go nuts for Beaujolais. A wine best drank fresh. The Italians buy out the first pressing of succulent olives releasing their oil.

Denizens of the upper Ohio River valley will seek out the first pressing of sweet apple cider. None of that grocery store cider shipped in from a factory for us! A gallon of apple cider at the cider mill store will set you back five bucks. A half bushel of apples at the orchard goes for $8.00, dumplings with home churned vanilla ice cream are $4.00

One ancillary treat that goes along with a visit to the orchard and the cider mill is the drive there and back. The two lane highway winds up and down the steep, wooded ravines. Across Little Beaver creek, a nationally protected wild waterway, and to the Terminal Moraine.

That's where the glacier that scooped out the Great Lakes stopped and melted. And all that melting, flooding, constant water scoured out what was a vast plain into steep ridges and deep valleys.

Thank you, Dr. Nosmo for the geology lesson.

But it's really a glorious part of the country especially now as the hardwood forest is strutting its colorful stuff. Oaks, both red and white are shedding bushels of acorns. The squirrels are having a field day.

Plums, pears, peppers, the last of the tomatoes before our first frost, and late sweet corn are piled at farm stands. Cabbages and potatoes and squash are fresh from the fields.

This is a really great part of the country this time of year. Give us ten weeks. Then you would consider spending a day in jail before an afternoon here!


----------



## beautress (Oct 19, 2020)

Good Monday morning, all. Supposed to get a steel building today to get storage for my little charity quilting habit. It was making it hard to get around in the mansion. <giggle>


----------



## beautress (Oct 19, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> My brother came in with an armload of snow last night and asked about if I had seen the little, flickering lights, what are they?  I suggested that they were various reflections from his headlamp.  He told me they call such sparkles "pogo-nip" in Nevada.  When I went out for wood this morning, I recognized the first light snow of the season.  What he calls pogo-nip we call ice fog, which happens at below zero temperatures, here.  Guess Brother's got his first Alaskan snow and I'll be going back to work in the same...


In that case, drive safely, gallantwarrior. ♡


----------



## beautress (Oct 19, 2020)

Well, back to my never- ending red strip quilt. I decided to join the vertical rows with red white and blue sashes. The big hang up was forgetting where I put the small cutting mat. When you have a hundred thousand pieces of fabric, finding stuff is hard in your old age. Have a good day, everyone.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 19, 2020)

beautress said:


> Good Monday morning, all. Supposed to get a steel building today to get storage for my little charity quilting habit. It was making it hard to get around in the mansion. <giggle>


Good Morning greetings, Beau!  I wish I could afford a nice steel building, perhaps later.  Right now, I'm happy to have gotten some roof on the barn, combined with tarps stapled on the frame, I now have a decent place to store some hay.  Better ventilation and access than trying to drag it out from under tarps on the truck.  Brother and I will be getting another truck load of hay and he'll stack it for me.  By the time I need more hay, I should be doing much better with the hip.  
My brother has expressed an interest in quilting.  I'm a poor guide, at best, and we've had little time.  I told him about you.  If you think you might want to take on an apprentice, let me know.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 19, 2020)

I have a ten year old nephew who is the most interesting child of his age I've ever known. Jhett plays point guard for his middle school basketball team, in spite of being the shortest boy on the floor. He holds a straight A average and is curious about everything.

He chose to be baptized, full emersion. Something that captivated the Scottish Presbyterian contingent. For the dramatic impact for sure, but mainly because Jhett chose Christmas Eve morning to do this. The chill of the water with the late December air gave our clan concerns.

So I am pushing on with my plot to endear him to me as I am endeared to my sainted Uncle Ducky. I've told you about Ducky before. Hero of my boyhood, aside from Pop, Ducky was larger than life. Six foot four inches stands out among a family of endomorphs. He had a chest like an oil drum and a head that looked as if it fell off the label of a canned ham.

Ducky had a collection of cool stuff. His years serving our nation as a Shore Patrolman in the U.S. Navy yielded a treasure trove in the imagination of a boy. Campaign ribbons, hand cuffs and a leather blackjack about the size of a turkey drumstick. He unveiled his treasure trove to me when I was a lad of ten.

Now, with Jhett, I'm giving him the opportunity to shine this Christmas. Which one of you grandmothers, aunts or moms wouldn't love a handmade gift from your wee bairn? I got Jhett basket weaving kits so he can make his grandmother (my sister-in-law) and his great grandmother (Mom) a brand new car! No, silly. Baskets.

Jhett chose the design, something called a melon basket, and he's got two months to get them done. Thenladies will be charmed, Jhett will learn a new skill and hopefully have some fun.

And I might be remembered with a grin on the face of a kind man fifty years from now.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## Gracie (Oct 20, 2020)

I absolutely hate it here at these apartments. I can't wait to get the fuck out. I wish home would call. That is where I belong. I refuse to live here and then die here. It's awful.
Their rules and policies suck. They gossip about everyone here. MrG is now known as a perv because he told one of the nutbars she looked nice while they were in the elevator. I'm supposedly the mean one here because I told the nutbar she was a nutbar. When I go outside for a cig, most get up and leave, not because they have interacted with me but because RUMOR has it I am mean. The halls stink of poop and trash because each level has a trash chute and nobody ever cleans it that works here. I HAVE to go spray the hell out of it with vinegar/water with my mop. Nothing I can do about the shit smell from so many being incontinent. It's hot. Still high 90's. Gets cold at night, but the heater won't be turned on for all of us until we all VOTE on when to turn it on since they can't have air and heat going at the same time. 

I have no nature to enjoy and you all know how much I NEED nature. Birds that nest in bushes...some idiot asshole with clippers that lives here and is NOT the gardener, whacks it down. Stray cats get trapped and hauled off. Can't fee birds either..they make a mess, but hummers are ok they said.  The noise is awful. Loud trucks and cars constantly coming and going..motorcycles too, at all hours because we are right next to the main drag that folks from neighboring towns have to use to get to and from Yuba City. Its constant. For some odd reason, I don't mind the train and the conductor that likes to lay on the horn for up to 2 minutes straight but it wakes MrG up every time it comes thru...which is many times a day and during the night.

I loathe it. Hate it. Wish I never moved here. It's worse than being homeless, which I would rather do but MrG can't handle it again. Almost killed him the last time so..I'm stuck here. Until home calls. Whenever that will be. And if I don't off myself first from the major depression that has settled in that I had semi under control.

End of rant.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 22, 2020)

Gracie said:


> I absolutely hate it here at these apartments. I can't wait to get the fuck out. I wish home would call. That is where I belong. I refuse to live here and then die here. It's awful.
> Their rules and policies suck. They gossip about everyone here. MrG is now known as a perv because he told one of the nutbars she looked nice while they were in the elevator. I'm supposedly the mean one here because I told the nutbar she was a nutbar. When I go outside for a cig, most get up and leave, not because they have interacted with me but because RUMOR has it I am mean. The halls stink of poop and trash because each level has a trash chute and nobody ever cleans it that works here. I HAVE to go spray the hell out of it with vinegar/water with my mop. Nothing I can do about the shit smell from so many being incontinent. It's hot. Still high 90's. Gets cold at night, but the heater won't be turned on for all of us until we all VOTE on when to turn it on since they can't have air and heat going at the same time.
> 
> I have no nature to enjoy and you all know how much I NEED nature. Birds that nest in bushes...some idiot asshole with clippers that lives here and is NOT the gardener, whacks it down. Stray cats get trapped and hauled off. Can't fee birds either..they make a mess, but hummers are ok they said.  The noise is awful. Loud trucks and cars constantly coming and going..motorcycles too, at all hours because we are right next to the main drag that folks from neighboring towns have to use to get to and from Yuba City. Its constant. For some odd reason, I don't mind the train and the conductor that likes to lay on the horn for up to 2 minutes straight but it wakes MrG up every time it comes thru...which is many times a day and during the night.
> ...


Gracie, we don't have air, heat is supplied when stoking the heater, but I have Nature in (over)abundance.  I understand why you hesitate, but will always welcome you.  
P.S. By the time Brother leaves Saturday, I will have a hot-water shower indoors and a new propane heater installed.  Still pretty homestead primative but workable.  I so wish I could offer more.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 22, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I absolutely hate it here at these apartments. I can't wait to get the fuck out. I wish home would call. That is where I belong. I refuse to live here and then die here. It's awful.
> ...


MrG refuses. Says he'd die there in the cold. But I will tell you this much..if anything happens to him with his wacky heart...I'm heading your way by myself.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## Sbiker (Oct 22, 2020)

Hi, all, I've missed for this place

You all are the best!


----------



## Sbiker (Oct 22, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 405164



Damn, where they lost a corn?


----------



## Sbiker (Oct 22, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> My brother came in with an armload of snow last night and asked about if I had seen the little, flickering lights, what are they?  I suggested that they were various reflections from his headlamp.  He told me they call such sparkles "pogo-nip" in Nevada.  When I went out for wood this morning, I recognized the first light snow of the season.  What he calls pogo-nip we call ice fog, which happens at below zero temperatures, here.  Guess Brother's got his first Alaskan snow and I'll be going back to work in the same...



Hi, gallant, congratulations with first snow.... I think here it would not be early than decembee...


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 23, 2020)

Sbiker said:


> Hi, all, I've missed for this place
> 
> You all are the best!



And good to see you too Sbiker, and we love you too!  Are you as locked down in Moscow with all the virus stuff as we are over here? Things were just easing up a bit and then all the cases started spiking everywhere so, we're hoping over governor doesn't completely shut us down again.  This too shall pass.

And what am I doing up at 2 a.m.? I'm too old for this. So I think I'll see if I can sleep.  I feel wide awake, but know I need to sleep.  

So good night darlinks.  I really do love you guys.


----------



## Sbiker (Oct 23, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, all, I've missed for this place
> ...



Yes, we getting "second wave" (I don't know, is it really second wave or just they hide some statistics till the september elections ) Police already catching people without mask and gloves in subway to fine them. So,I'm working remotely, from home and so sad, because cannot visit aqua-center, lol...
Hope, you're right and it would be right till the vaccination... Some friends already got COVID and told, it's very unpleasant thing...


----------



## Oddball (Oct 24, 2020)

Saturday morning!

Oh doo-dah day.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 24, 2020)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



LOL. You sound like us. And yes, we have lost one cousin most likely to COVID and some other friends & relatives have been very ill while most have mild symptoms or no discernable symptoms.  No way to know how it's going to go.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 24, 2020)

Sbiker said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > My brother came in with an armload of snow last night and asked about if I had seen the little, flickering lights, what are they?  I suggested that they were various reflections from his headlamp.  He told me they call such sparkles "pogo-nip" in Nevada.  When I went out for wood this morning, I recognized the first light snow of the season.  What he calls pogo-nip we call ice fog, which happens at below zero temperatures, here.  Guess Brother's got his first Alaskan snow and I'll be going back to work in the same...
> ...


Hello, Sbiker!  Long time, no see here.  How are things in your part of the world?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 24, 2020)

Well, Brother left this morning.  He flew into Sacramento to visit with my baby sister, who will drive him home to Nevada tomorrow.  I go back to work, light duty only, Monday.  I still have so much to do around the place here and  my brother  did a whole lot of things to help, but I still need time to get things done.  I'll be working days, Mon-Fri, which is probably the worst schedule for me.  
I hope y'all are doing well and getting ready for winter.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 24, 2020)

Does anyone know of a safe link where I can download the last version of Microsoft Encarta ?
I am scared to download it from an unknown site, because I might get ransomware. The last edition is 2009.

Edit: here is the online encyclopedia Britannica.   Encyclopedia Britannica


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 25, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> Does anyone know of a safe link where I can download the last version of Microsoft Encarta ?
> I am scared to download it from an unknown site, because I might get ransomware. The last edition is 2009.
> 
> Edit: here is the online encyclopedia Britannica.   Encyclopedia Britannica



Not familiar with that program at all Dajjal. Sorry. Hopefully somebody will know.


----------



## Sbiker (Oct 26, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



It's really hard epidemy, no one knows, how and when it will end. But what else we do except to keep positive mood?  Just take a cup of coffee, some chocolate and a bit of good music...


----------



## Sbiker (Oct 26, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Thanks, excellent... Hmm, maybe not so excellent, but the world around us just a mirror of our wishes, yeah?


----------



## Sbiker (Oct 26, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> Does anyone know of a safe link where I can download the last version of Microsoft Encarta ?
> I am scared to download it from an unknown site, because I might get ransomware. The last edition is 2009.
> 
> Edit: here is the online encyclopedia Britannica.   Encyclopedia Britannica



They say, Wiki is a real killer of Encarta...


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 26, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> Does anyone know of a safe link where I can download the last version of Microsoft Encarta ?
> I am scared to download it from an unknown site, because I might get ransomware. The last edition is 2009.
> 
> Edit: here is the online encyclopedia Britannica.   Encyclopedia Britannica


Personally I would NOT download it given it's age and the fact you can't find it on any known, reputable sites.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 26, 2020)

Suddenly got cold overnight, flurries and grapple with a very light coating of white in my back yard.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 26, 2020)

Well, that light dusting has turned into about and inch and it's still snowing.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 26, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know of a safe link where I can download the last version of Microsoft Encarta ?
> ...



Yes, I came to that conclusion myself. I am not going to attempt to download it.


----------



## beautress (Oct 27, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Good Monday morning, all. Supposed to get a steel building today to get storage for my little charity quilting habit. It was making it hard to get around in the mansion. <giggle>
> ...


The first time I entered the "nice steel building", a wasp was busy by the door and taking advantage of the mud floor. We have been going back and forth to Tractor Supply and Home Depot getting professional supplies to build its first flooring starting with a plastic sheeting base to put a 2x4 treated timbers skeleton to host a plywood base and some kind of rubberized flooring tiles down since they do not carry rolls of lineoleum that I was accustomed to in years past that are easier in the legs than the large ceramic tiles in my present kitchen of 11 years.

Wow, it's sweaty warm in here our first winter weather, a damp 55F chill outdoors. It doesn't usually get this cool before Christmas, and it's before Hallowe'en, too.
/complaints


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 27, 2020)

It isn't Halloween yet, and there is 9 inches of snow piled in the big whisky barrel planter outside our back door. We are predicted to have a warmer & dryer winter than usual due to a strong La Nina in the Pacific. It won't get above freezing today. If this is warmer & dryer, I don't think I want normal.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 27, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> It isn't Halloween yet, and there is 9 inches of snow piled in the big whisky barrel planter outside our back door. We are predicted to have a warmer & dryer winter than usual due to a strong La Nina in the Pacific. It won't get above freezing today. If this is warmer & dryer, I don't think I want normal.


Imagine the snowfall levels if the ground had already been frozen............  Back up to 60 by the weekend.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 28, 2020)

Autumn ended today. The rain has washed the leaves from the trees. And now we face the hard facts of the coming winter. Skeletal branches and drab lawns are our bill of fare until Spring. There is nothing left to envy me for living in the Crotch of the Tri-State area until the tulips bloom.

But you can envy me for this. I have completed my Christmas shopping! And the items I selected are reported to be some of this season's hottest gifts. Mom is getting a small chest freezer, a mere 7 cubic feet. She is a child of the Great Depression and stocks food as if the WPA just started a new project in town.

My brother and sister-in-law are getting a patio heater. Fueled by propane, this heater should extend their patio season by six weeks both in Spring and Autumn.

My nephew Jhett is getting a custom wooden box (we won't call it a jewelry box) to house his collection of gold plated chains.

Only the mutts, Daisy and my brother's dog Teddy remain ungifted so far. Both are spoiled rotten, but still deserve a little something for Christmas.

Tomorrow night I'll screen the 1931 Bela Lugosi Dracula at Movie Night. Next Thursday, the first after the coming election, I chose the prophetically titled Shadow of a Doubt. May it be so.


----------



## bluzman61 (Oct 28, 2020)

Sbiker said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know of a safe link where I can download the last version of Microsoft Encarta ?
> ...


Who KNEW?


----------



## Sbiker (Oct 28, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Progress is unstoppable...Just remember "The Hummer and the Cross" of Harry Harrison ))


----------



## Sbiker (Oct 28, 2020)

Nosmo King said:


> Autumn ended today. The rain has washed the leaves from the trees. And now we face the hard facts of the coming winter. Skeletal branches and drab lawns are our bill of fare until Spring. There is nothing left to envy me for living in the Crotch of the Tri-State area until the tulips bloom.
> 
> But you can envy me for this. I have completed my Christmas shopping! And the items I selected are reported to be some of this season's hottest gifts. Mom is getting a small chest freezer, a mere 7 cubic feet. She is a child of the Great Depression and stocks food as if the WPA just started a new project in town.
> 
> ...



Yes, but no!  Without snow it's still an autumn, at least till the 7th of November. Offsource, now it's a forbidden holiday and so on, but it's one of greatest holiday of country, where I was born and why I cannot celebrate it, remembering some pictures from my childhood?


----------



## Sbiker (Oct 28, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > It isn't Halloween yet, and there is 9 inches of snow piled in the big whisky barrel planter outside our back door. We are predicted to have a warmer & dryer winter than usual due to a strong La Nina in the Pacific. It won't get above freezing today. If this is warmer & dryer, I don't think I want normal.
> ...



Brrr, time to stock portwein and vodka!


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 28, 2020)

Sbiker said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Today it's 43 degrees (fahrenheit) and most of the snow is already melted.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Oct 28, 2020)

I hate snow, lived in deep snow lands too long. Hate winter, blah,,,, Hate Mondays too of course!


----------



## Sbiker (Oct 29, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Dirty weather. Showfall is a bit preferable, I think


----------



## Sbiker (Oct 29, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> I hate snow, lived in deep snow lands too long. Hate winter, blah,,,, Hate Mondays too of course!



Today is "friday tomorrow", time to prepare to relax ^)


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 29, 2020)

Sbiker said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> > I hate snow, lived in deep snow lands too long. Hate winter, blah,,,, Hate Mondays too of course!
> ...



Close to Friday there. Still Thursday morning here. As Ringel said, most of the snow has melted now--just a few patches left in shadier spots. Still lots on the mountain though. Unusually cool for this time of year.  Russia starts winter on November 7?  Here the winter solstice is December 21 but in truth, we consider late November to be the beginning of winter here.

I am glad we moved into the city. When we lived out on the mountain, 2000 ft higher than where we are now, the snow was measured in feet, not inches, every winter. Hombre & I really don't want snow anymore and are anxious for it to melt when we do occasionally get some.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 29, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > It isn't Halloween yet, and there is 9 inches of snow piled in the big whisky barrel planter outside our back door. We are predicted to have a warmer & dryer winter than usual due to a strong La Nina in the Pacific. It won't get above freezing today. If this is warmer & dryer, I don't think I want normal.
> ...



No kidding.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 29, 2020)

Snow? I think we’ve had record highs here, close to the 90s.


----------



## beautress (Oct 29, 2020)

Just tv-ing it tonight. Samo--,samo. Went to Wally World this morning and crocheted on a red, white and blue potholder for veteran sweetie all afternoon, painted about 40 feet of wood fence "azure lake" which is a kind of Caribbean lightblue on the northwest pasture by the road.  An old Karaoke friend dropped by for chat. I guess they're meeting again, but after painting, came in and worked on the potholder. The guys worked on the floor in my small quilt fabric new steel building. Finally, the house will no longer be my storage area for charity quilts. I only put on the bottom inner border onthe little red white and blue crib quilt last night. It's time to add on the outer border. The 5 panels of red "rain" have about 70 rain strips apiece or 350 raindrop strips. The stripa are separated by thin royal blue sashes with a white shirting fabric with printed pen and ink blue leaf branches in miniature. The outer border is of red white and blue forget-me-not flowers on a white fabric ground. I've been working on it over the last three weeks. Hopefully by tomorrow night it will go on my pile of 10 quilt tops to take to my charity quilter friends. All the raindrops are flag red and many, many different fabrics from my stash of patriotic reds. Huff, puff!  

Love yall!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 30, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> Snow? I think we’ve had record highs here, close to the 90s.



From what I've heard from Florida friends, snow is not a normal thing there.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 30, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Snow? I think we’ve had record highs here, close to the 90s.
> ...



LOL, that's true.  But it could be cooler!

Actually, today is supposed to cool down a bit.


----------



## Sbiker (Oct 30, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Shawnee_b said:
> ...



Now is Friday, time to beer unlimited!!! 
Russia starts winter on 1st December, so November is still autumn month, instead of periodic snofalls and so on.
November 7 was a main holiday of USSR, a day of revolution. I'm not a fan of USSR, but I don't like when the day, changed life of so many people tends to be forbidden. They though up new holiday of 4th November, "a day of agreement and reconciliation", but it's still a soviet practice in its worst case - to change past for the politic needs. I know, Coffee Shop is not the place to discuss politic, but I do not want it, just to speak about common life and to have some rest from politizing some aspects of life. Even the celebrating of 7th Nov - it was also a great holiday for children 


P.S. What I want to say generally? Autumn is not only gray and hopeless time, but also a time of some holidays...

P.P.S. Including my birthday  Now I'm 42, and still not the full professor (except the beer science, lol ))


----------



## Sbiker (Oct 30, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 408167



Have you ever been in Mongolia? I didn't. But my fellow did. He says, mongols producing good vodka, lol


----------



## Sbiker (Oct 30, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



During cool weather to walk and to think about life a bit more comfortable, then the hot weather


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 30, 2020)

Sbiker said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I get hot weather most of the time in Florida.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 31, 2020)

Saturday morning!

And no parties while I'm out.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 31, 2020)

Sbiker said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 408167
> ...


No. I have never been further afield than Italy.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 1, 2020)

Hope everybody had a reasonably good Halloween. We didn't open up tonight. With COVID supposedly surging to unprecedented extent in our county, it just didn't seem wise. On the other hand I feel cheated because we always enjoy the little ones in their costumes

But as I write this, it is now November 1 and in 2 hours our locks get set back an hour for an extra hour of sleep tonight. And the Halloween blue full moon is shining brightly outside. If you're still up, take a look.

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys. May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here. Meanwhile we pray or send positive vibes or keep vigil for:

Harper, the inspiration for the vigil list.
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Kat for wellness
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Mindful and healing for her shoulder.
Good results for Nosmo King 's step nephew dealing with difficult surgeries.
Beautress for wellness.
Corazon for wellness.
For gallantwarrior for continued healing & successful rehab and, as a bonus, the partner stays away.
Ringel, Peach, Gracie, everybody dealing with depression and adjustment.
Mindful's daughter diagnosed with cancer.

And we keep the light on so others who have been away can find their way back and we hope they do. 


And we keep the light on so others who have been away can find their way back and we hope they do.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 1, 2020)

Regardless of your political views, make sure you vote on Tuesday if you haven’t already done so.  It’s the right thing to do. Step up to the plate and hit a home run for America.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 1, 2020)

Big Black Dog said:


> Regardless of your political views, make sure you vote on Tuesday if you haven’t already done so.  It’s the right thing to do. Step up to the plate and hit a home run for America.


I already voted early and often...........


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 1, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> I hate snow, lived in deep snow lands too long. Hate winter, blah,,,, Hate Mondays too of course!


Winter came early so wife and I took our late fall-early winter vacation early. Currently residing oceanside on Jekyll Island.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 1, 2020)

Big Black Dog said:


> Regardless of your political views, make sure you vote on Tuesday if you haven’t already done so.  It’s the right thing to do. Step up to the plate and hit a home run for America.



Hombre & I voted two weeks ago, the same week our usual early voting station opened up.  They would only let us vote once though, darn it. But a virtual HUG to you BBD. Always a joy when you drop in.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 1, 2020)

Manonthestreet said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> > I hate snow, lived in deep snow lands too long. Hate winter, blah,,,, Hate Mondays too of course!
> ...



Ah that sounds great. It's still nice & warm there, yes?  The weather has pretty well returned to normal for early November here. Pleasant bright blue sky days but still a little smoke from the fires. The early snow didn't put them all out it seems.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 1, 2020)

We had 8 inches of snow in Mn, temps in teens and 20s so we fled for here.  Very peaceful, great view and enough to do and see to take up time not spent listening to and watching the  ocean


----------



## Shawnee_b (Nov 1, 2020)

Manonthestreet said:


> Winter came early so wife and I took our late fall-early winter vacation early. Currently residing oceanside on Jekyll Island.



Seems to be showing up early here too. I'm in the middle of a big move, only 35 min away but move a small farm is a feat! I moved in here 10 years ago, same time. Darn.

Enjoy the vacation.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 1, 2020)

Can what is said about March apply to November? It comes in like a lion and out like a lamb, or vice Versace? If so, November came in rainy, windy and cold. Now, that is not to suggest November will go out like summer in Miami, but it may indicate what we're in store for the rest of the month.

November makes us face some hard facts. Balmy evenings are in the past, sunny clear skies are a rumor. The daylight goes off like a flash bulb and going outside means wearing extra clothes like socks, fleeces and scarves.

On the upside is, of course, Thanksgiving. Mom and Pop were hosts for our extended family for Thanksgiving. The uncle's and aunts would gather at the Big House to doze watching parades and football, snipe at each other's cooking skills in a loving yet cutting way, eat massive amounts of turkey and dressing and potatoes (mashed, scalloped and in marshmallow topped casseroles) and of course home made pies. The only item ever subcontracted to a local bakery was the dinner rolls.

Thanksgiving was the perfect setting for my sainted uncles to recall the tall tales and legends that thrilled me. The Big Snow of 1953 was the main event of the yarn spinning. Every year until Pop's passing in 2008, the details of the Big Snow got more lurid and gruesome. In my youth, the Big Snow was described as an unusually large snowstorm that happened Thanksgiving Day 1953. Thigh deep, the Snow crippled East Liverpool, driving its denizens indoors until the following Sunday.

By 2007, tanks from the Ohio National Guard were used to retrieve corpses from snowbound houses all over town. Bread was regarded as bars of gold bullion, milk was doled out the way Uncle Alex doled out single malt scotch on special occasions. When I graduated college, he let me smell the cork!

Uncle Ducky would tell the story of smearing axel grease on the trolley tracks at the base of the Lisbon Street hill, forcing the out of control street cars into the intersection with Eighth Street. Aunt Dorothy would remember how Greatgrandma would cheat at gin rummy. And Grandpa would throw knowing looks Pop's way while recalling the missing blackberry harvest back in 1943.

November has its faults, no question there. But redemption came on Thanksgiving during the family feast.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 2, 2020)

Well Foxfyre, the AOC monitor just gave up the ghost.  Order a new 27" refurbished ASUS gaming monitor from Amazon at about half it's regular price, only $140.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 2, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Well Foxfyre, the AOC monitor just gave up the ghost.  Order a new 27" refurbished ASUS gaming monitor from Amazon at about half it's regular price, only $140.



Well dang. We just gave away our other old monitor or we could have fixed you up for free. 

Seriously you'll love the 27" monitor.  I can multi task so much easier with all the space.  It's really frustrating when I have to work with my 15" laptop.+


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 2, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Well Foxfyre, the AOC monitor just gave up the ghost.  Order a new 27" refurbished ASUS gaming monitor from Amazon at about half it's regular price, only $140.



Whenever I finally get a new monitor (which may be a while, I don't have a lot of disposable income), it's probably going to be in the $250-300 range.  Of course, I don't NEED a new one, but at some point I'm also going to get a new video card, so....


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 2, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Well Foxfyre, the AOC monitor just gave up the ghost.  Order a new 27" refurbished ASUS gaming monitor from Amazon at about half it's regular price, only $140.
> ...


Thanks but now I get a monitor I really want.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 2, 2020)

I have not upgraded my computer for over three years. I am perfectly happy with my existing system which streams video and music with no problems. But I cannot play the latest games like Doom.
I decided not to bother with upgrading just to play a couple of games, I have a 19inch Digimate  monitor. I am not sure if it is LED or LCD.


----------



## beautress (Nov 2, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Snow? I think we’ve had record highs here, close to the 90s.
> ...


It has been cooler than usual in the tall pines area (aka the piney woods) in Texas.
I worked on painting the fence out front, which has given me a sore upper back and so am retiring early. May everyone who cares to vote, votes, and may the rioting be set aside for the rest of the year. My best to all of you and comfort given to all who lost loved ones recently, who have been breathing smoke for far to long, who are sick or hurting, and who needs a friend's prayer for things that cannot be said in a public forum, may good things come your way to help, heal, and prosper you. Amen.


----------



## beautress (Nov 3, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Winter came early so wife and I took our late fall-early winter vacation early. Currently residing oceanside on Jekyll Island.
> ...


I'm confused--did you move away from a small farm, to a small farm, or from one to another small farm?

I'm wondering, because those cute little 36 chicks we bought 4 or 5 months ago are starting to lay eggs, and for some reason, they are smaller the first time or two, bot oh. my. goodness.  The flavor of fresh eggs is out of this world. Who knew? 

Oh, and my fiancee is putting a wood floor inside the 24x35' steel building we put up to hold my fabric stash so to get it out of the house. Lol! I had him put the window on the side where I could keep an eye on the chicken coup and run area. If I ever have to sell my quilt store in Wyoming, I will have a place for any fabrics left after the final sales are done. I hope that doesn't happen any time soon, but it could.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 3, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> I have not upgraded my computer for over three years. I am perfectly happy with my existing system which streams video and music with no problems. But I cannot play the latest games like Doom.
> I decided not to bother with upgrading just to play a couple of games, I have a 19inch Digimate  monitor. I am not sure if it is LED or LCD.



We are much the same. Some of our favorite old games don't work well or at all on Win 10, but it isn't important enough to us to go to all the expense of replacing them with something that will work. And we don't have the high power gaming computers so just don't bother with the more sophisticated games.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 3, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Just got Hombre's permission to 'surprise' him with a new one for Christmas. Hoping the 22" he now has will last that long as it is definitely going out soon.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 3, 2020)

I've been passing some time watching The Musketeers, BBC TV series (2015 -2017?).  It's not bad but not something to rave over.  It does not hold true to the book by any means and the costuming is "eclectic" for lack of a more apt description........  At least the swords, matchlocks and snaphaunces (pistols) are period correct.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Nov 3, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> I've been passing some time watching The Musketeers, BBC TV series (2015 -2017?).  It's not bad but not something to rave over.  It does not hold true to the book by any means and the costuming is "eclectic" for lack of a more apt description........  At least the swords, matchlocks and snaphaunces (pistols) are period correct.


Hey, you are back!   Hadn't noticed until just now. 

 Just wanted to say, hope you are doing o.k..


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 3, 2020)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been passing some time watching The Musketeers, BBC TV series (2015 -2017?).  It's not bad but not something to rave over.  It does not hold true to the book by any means and the costuming is "eclectic" for lack of a more apt description........  At least the swords, matchlocks and snaphaunces (pistols) are period correct.
> ...


I pop in from time to time.  I'm doing okay I guess, some weeks are better than others, some hours are better than others........
Thanks for asking.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 4, 2020)

Of course it is interesting that all these French men and women on the series all speak the King's English............


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 4, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I have not upgraded my computer for over three years. I am perfectly happy with my existing system which streams video and music with no problems. But I cannot play the latest games like Doom.
> ...



I have three computers, my best one runs windows 10 and I use it on the internet. But I still have my last computer which runs windows XP as there is a lot of software on it like photoshop. But I also have an old windows 98 computer to run stuff like old games.


----------



## Sbiker (Nov 4, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> I have not upgraded my computer for over three years. I am perfectly happy with my existing system which streams video and music with no problems. But I cannot play the latest games like Doom.
> I decided not to bother with upgrading just to play a couple of games, I have a 19inch Digimate  monitor. I am not sure if it is LED or LCD.



Hmm, a good idea to remember Doom.In 1996-97 I've completed Doom2 at hardest level! 
But now about three days I'm playing Stellaris - very good 4x!


----------



## Sbiker (Nov 4, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Of course it is interesting that all these French men and women on the series all speak the King's English............



At least, they don't speak at bad Russian


----------



## Sbiker (Nov 4, 2020)

Big Black Dog said:


> Regardless of your political views, make sure you vote on Tuesday if you haven’t already done so.  It’s the right thing to do. Step up to the plate and hit a home run for America.


This election is really show for the whole world...


----------



## Sbiker (Nov 4, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> I've been passing some time watching The Musketeers, BBC TV series (2015 -2017?).  It's not bad but not something to rave over.  It does not hold true to the book by any means and the costuming is "eclectic" for lack of a more apt description........  At least the swords, matchlocks and snaphaunces (pistols) are period correct.



Logic of characters is not related to "perola barroca" time, but it really not bad and easy to watch


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 4, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> I've been passing some time watching The Musketeers, BBC TV series (2015 -2017?).  It's not bad but not something to rave over.  It does not hold true to the book by any means and the costuming is "eclectic" for lack of a more apt description........  At least the swords, matchlocks and snaphaunces (pistols) are period correct.



We have been watching a fairly newly purchased collection of Harry Potter movies and find them very well written, acted, and directed. Enjoying them a lot.  And I remembered I had not read any of the Harry Potter books. So I'm now about 2/3rds the way through the first one. Usually a movie doesn't measure up to a good book it is based on, and if I read a book after seeing the movie, it is often frustrating how different they are from each other. But the movie "Harry Potter The Sorcerer's Stone" was a very good adaption of the book. Enjoying both very much.

One movie that is really a LOT better than the book it was based on is The Devil Wears Prada.

Another is Out of Africa - definitely see the movie before reading the book, but the book does provide a lot of insights into some scenes that are not completely explained in the movie.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 4, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been passing some time watching The Musketeers, BBC TV series (2015 -2017?).  It's not bad but not something to rave over.  It does not hold true to the book by any means and the costuming is "eclectic" for lack of a more apt description........  At least the swords, matchlocks and snaphaunces (pistols) are period correct.
> ...


That's the norm as opposed to the rule.  Screen writers believe they have to change the story at least somewhat to cater to viewer's tastes based on what they see as successful movies/TV shows throughout the history of film.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 5, 2020)

Here is a link to the greatest hits of the 1970s. You can play it in the background on your PC while surfing the web.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 5, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> Here is a link to the greatest hits of the 1970s. You can play it in the background on your PC while surfing the web.



Ah, when music was still music.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 5, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Of course it is interesting that all these French men and women on the series all speak the King's English............



I watched "The Concorde" again last night and your comment here came to mind. The pilots are a French pilot (LeTrande) who delivered the Concorde to its new owner at Dulles Airport, and an American pilot (Petroni) who, with LeTrande, flew the plane back to Paris for a one night layover, and then they were headed to Moscow with mostly passengers attending or participating in the Olympics.

So LeTrande and his French girlfriend and flight attendant, Isabelle, speak very good English to Petroni and other Americans on the flight. But it struck me as typical Hollywood that they, two very French people, spoke English, with French accents, to each other when they were alone together. Same with the Russian coach alone in the same room with a Russian athlete--speaking English with a Russian accent. Making it even more Hollywood the woman playing the Russian athlete is actually Italian & the woman playing the Russian coach is actually Scottish.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 5, 2020)

Songs of the 1980s


----------



## Sbiker (Nov 5, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> Here is a link to the greatest hits of the 1970s. You can play it in the background on your PC while surfing the web.


What's the track playing at 1.06.XX?


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 5, 2020)

Sbiker said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a link to the greatest hits of the 1970s. You can play it in the background on your PC while surfing the web.
> ...


Dunno, sorry.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 5, 2020)

Sbiker said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a link to the greatest hits of the 1970s. You can play it in the background on your PC while surfing the web.
> ...


Track no 1 is Sultans of swing, by Dire straights.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Nov 5, 2020)

beautress said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...



I'm moving from a 13 acre small farm that takes ALOT of work to a 11 acre spot with a brick ranch. It is surrounded by farm but hasn't been used as one. It was deeded out to the farmers daughter. I have 2 neighbors within 5 miles. A dairy farm and a beef farm.  I will do a couple good size gardens and yes I always have chickens.  Candy makes custom cards, her "supply" fills 2 rooms! I built a 28x40 steel shed with cement slab, very nice, I have 6 buildings here. Where I am moving I need another shop and of course a tractor/equipment shed.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 5, 2020)

My 27" gaming monitor showed up  today and I just hooked it up.........  It's so nice and the price is so right for what it is I just ordered another to replace my old 24" ASUS monitor.  The picture quality between the two is amazing and I thought my old 24" had great picture quality.........  Not compared to this new one!


----------



## Sbiker (Nov 6, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


! Yes, I've found it.

Boston - More Than a Feeling

Music, I could hear in maternity hospital


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 6, 2020)

Greetings!
Stopping by for a minute to say 'Hi!'.  I enjoyed reading all your news.
Working days is as miserable as I thought it would be, especially that double rush hour coming in mornings.  Well, it should only last for a short while, a few months, at most.  I've been tasked with reviewing and re-writing Policies and Procedures manuals.  Not the most exciting job, certainly, but one to keep me busy.  Some of this stuff hasn't been updated for many years.  I'm also re-structuring the way they are laid out.
No significant snow here.  There was a slush storm the day after my brother left and the temps dropped to single- and minus-digits since then.  We're in the teens today and expecting a few inches of snow.  
My propane heater at home finally gave up and I got a nice new one.  It has a "cat crisper" feature (space under the fire box) that is greatly favored by my furfam.  Of course, the new pipes on both the propane and wood stoves make it a lot easier to light them and keep the house warm, even if I'm not there to stoke the wood stove.
Well, I guess I should go and earn my keep.  I have limited power at my place until I get a generator running.  It's been too cold to start it and I get 2-4 hours off the solar batteries, depending on how much sun we've gotten any given day.  It's a deep, snowy overcast now and I doubt I'll get much power when I get home tonight.  I'll try to get online and chat more, if I can.
Love y'all and miss having more time for everything.  
Have a great weekend and stay warm and dry.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 6, 2020)

Just in case you're wondering..........


----------



## Oddball (Nov 7, 2020)

Saturday morning!

This could be topical....I dunno...

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 8, 2020)

Hmmm.  Okay I'm open to theories.  Anyone?


----------



## Sbiker (Nov 8, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Hmmm.  Okay I'm open to theories.  Anyone?
> 
> View attachment 413215


Maybe helicopter??


----------



## Sbiker (Nov 8, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Of course it is interesting that all these French men and women on the series all speak the King's English............



Btw, thanks for good idea, I've already eaten two full seasons!!!  

What I could say about? It's a series about English mushketeers, not about French


----------



## boedicca (Nov 8, 2020)

We're finally getting some rain today, which I am taking to mean that we are done with the Fire Season from Hell in Norther CA.  

My heart is quite heavy today.   Our hideous next door neighbors have basically abandoned their cat.  He has always spent a great deal of time sunning itself in our backyard.  He's a very unfriendly cat; so we generally leave him alone and he gives us wide berth.   Yesterday, however, he came and sat near us by our kitchen door.  The poor thing had been in a fight - quite ragged looking.  He also looked incredibly scrawny. 

We tried to reach the hideous neighbors to let them know their cat is in bad shape.  Nobody answers the door or phone at their house.

So, we fed the poor cat; he was starving.

What type of people leave a pet without anyone to feed or check in on him?  I never like them much, but now I really [Lina Lamont Voice]Caaaaaan't Stan 'Em![/Lina Lamont Voice].


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 8, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Hmmm.  Okay I'm open to theories.  Anyone?
> 
> View attachment 413215


Wasn't easy...


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 8, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> View attachment 413492



Mines broke... And out of warranty...


----------



## Mortimer (Nov 9, 2020)

Time Machine 1937


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Nov 9, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Yup, still alive, figured I'd stop by and say hello.  I'm doing okay, dealing with depression but I'm aware of it and fighting it off, some days are better than others though.  I'll get through it.  All of you are in my thoughts and prayers.  God bless.



Hang in there, dude.


----------



## gipper (Nov 9, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Hmmm.  Okay I'm open to theories.  Anyone?
> 
> View attachment 413215


Hurricane


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 9, 2020)

I just got back from the doctor. I was doing a follow up after a basic physical. Everything was fine with my urine, my cholesterol levels are apparently spectacular, but my blood sugar isn’t great. I was at 100 after fasting, which is the very beginning of pre-diabetes.
I’m going to need to start taking cinnamon pills, cut down on sugar intake , and try to build more muscle. Weight loss would be the normal first choice, but it really isn’t an option for me.
It would be easier if I just needed to work on cardio. I could walk the dogs more, and we have a treadmill in the house. I guess I’m going to have to start doing a bunch of push ups and squats type stuff, unless I buy a set of weights.  I’m not sure where I’d put them 
I go back in 3 months to see if there’s any change.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 9, 2020)

boedicca said:


> We're finally getting some rain today, which I am taking to mean that we are done with the Fire Season from Hell in Norther CA.
> 
> My heart is quite heavy today.   Our hideous next door neighbors have basically abandoned their cat.  He has always spent a great deal of time sunning itself in our backyard.  He's a very unfriendly cat; so we generally leave him alone and he gives us wide berth.   Yesterday, however, he came and sat near us by our kitchen door.  The poor thing had been in a fight - quite ragged looking.  He also looked incredibly scrawny.
> 
> ...



So you fed a hungry cat. Friendly or unfriendly, you now have a cat.  I suppose you could take him to a local shelter, or you might find he is actually a kindred spirit that belongs with you? We play 42 every week with folks who fed a hungry cat. Now 16 years later that cat is still not the most friendly of cats, but she definitely rules the roost at their house.   (I feel honored that she does like me.)

I should add that I still believe Coffee Shop people mesh here because despite being very different with each having his/her own unique quirks and endearing or maybe even sometimes not so endearing traits, there is a kindred spirit of kindness/connection among us. You are good people for caring about one of God's creatures, however unlovable it might seem.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 9, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> I just got back from the doctor. I was doing a follow up after a basic physical. Everything was fine with my urine, my cholesterol levels are apparently spectacular, but my blood sugar isn’t great. I was at 100 after fasting, which is the very beginning of pre-diabetes.
> I’m going to need to start taking cinnamon pills, cut down on sugar intake , and try to build more muscle. Weight loss would be the normal first choice, but it really isn’t an option for me.
> It would be easier if I just needed to work on cardio. I could walk the dogs more, and we have a treadmill in the house. I guess I’m going to have to start doing a bunch of push ups and squats type stuff, unless I buy a set of weights.  I’m not sure where I’d put them
> I go back in 3 months to see if there’s any change.



Good that you caught it early.  And yes, cutting out as much sugar and other refined foods, especially refined carbs, as possible can eliminate the problem as well as help with many other problems. I order a product called Pyrure organic stevia blend from Amazon.  Seems a little pricey but you use a lot less of it than sugar, it tastes just like sugar sprinkled on oatmeal or in other things you normally use sugar, and it is good for you as artificial sweeteners really aren't.  Hombre & I don't have a sugar problem but eliminate most sugar from our diet as a cancer fighter. But I have a terrible sweet tooth, know the artificial sweeteners have side effects I don't want, so the stevia has been a real blessing for me.

We have two friends and two relatives diagnosed with Type II diabetes that changed their diet--not anything draconian but just cutting out most of the refined stuff--and no longer have that diagnosis.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 9, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I just got back from the doctor. I was doing a follow up after a basic physical. Everything was fine with my urine, my cholesterol levels are apparently spectacular, but my blood sugar isn’t great. I was at 100 after fasting, which is the very beginning of pre-diabetes.
> ...


My doctor recommended staying away from Stevia, actually. I guess there hasn’t been enough research on it for him to feel comfortable recommending it.
I hate artificial sweeteners, so that’s not an issue for me.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## blackhawk (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 9, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> I just got back from the doctor. I was doing a follow up after a basic physical. Everything was fine with my urine, my cholesterol levels are apparently spectacular, but my blood sugar isn’t great. I was at 100 after fasting, which is the very beginning of pre-diabetes.
> I’m going to need to start taking cinnamon pills, cut down on sugar intake , and try to build more muscle. Weight loss would be the normal first choice, but it really isn’t an option for me.
> It would be easier if I just needed to work on cardio. I could walk the dogs more, and we have a treadmill in the house. I guess I’m going to have to start doing a bunch of push ups and squats type stuff, unless I buy a set of weights.  I’m not sure where I’d put them
> I go back in 3 months to see if there’s any change.


I was diagnosed about a month ago. Been working on it. lost about 6 pounds so far fasting numbers have been between 103 and 127...


----------



## Mortimer (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 9, 2020)

Every year for the passed 25 I have given my brother a Lenox porcelain snowflake Christmas tree ornament. Each year is a unique design fashioned in delicate ivory colored porcelain and fitted with a gold threaded loop and a wee gold tag designating the year.

This year was no different. I got the collectibornament and brought it to him yesterday. We both marveled at the design, but it made me wonder, why wasn't the 2020 ornament black and look as if it is barbed wire? That would fit the mood of this year more appropriately than a lustrous snowflake.

But it will go on his tree along with the other two dozen snowflakes. His tree will be festooned with pricey, collectible snowflakes. He could pawn his ornaments and make a mortgage payment with the proceeds!


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 9, 2020)

SFC Ollie said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I just got back from the doctor. I was doing a follow up after a basic physical. Everything was fine with my urine, my cholesterol levels are apparently spectacular, but my blood sugar isn’t great. I was at 100 after fasting, which is the very beginning of pre-diabetes.
> ...



I don't have much weight to lose.   My doctor said he recently had the same issue as me: his blood sugar was at 100 after fasting, he's thin and can't afford to lose much weight, he wanted to avoid medication.  Apparently he's gotten his levels into good range, hopefully I can do the same.  I do have a sweet tooth, though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 10, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Yup, still alive, figured I'd stop by and say hello.  I'm doing okay, dealing with depression but I'm aware of it and fighting it off, some days are better than others though.  I'll get through it.  All of you are in my thoughts and prayers.  God bless.
> ...



Welcome to the Coffee Shop Sun Devil 92.  Please read over the OP to see what we're all about in here and keep right on joining in.  Since it is almost 2 a.m. where I am, I'll make your first timers complimentary beverage a hot toddy.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 10, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Really? My doctor gave it a AAA+ approval. It has been around for decades and it and honey are the only sweeteners allowed on the Budwig protocol that has been used by millions for decades. If you try it, make sure you get the real deal Stevia Extract that is FDA approved and not whole leaf or crude extract some health store sell. I like the Pyure brand that doesn't have any bitterness you find in some stevia extract.

Stevia won't spike blood sugar.  Honey can.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 10, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



From what my doc said, he's concerned about the lack of study on Stevia in combination with other things.  Apparently with sucralose, it was found that it caused problems when consumed with carbohydrates that you wouldn't see when studying it alone.  That sort of study hasn't been done with Stevia, I guess.

It was a recent study: https://www.cell.com/cell-metabolism/fulltext/S1550-41312030057-7

Stevia might not do anything of the sort, I think my doc just feels cautious about it.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 10, 2020)

Hello, Gang!
Not enough power to log on over the weekend, I'm on break at work.
My place got a BIG dump of snow over the weekend, more than two feet.  And it was the wet, heavy kind that snow blowers don't blow, that sticks to the shovel and sleds, and is generally a horrible problem.  The snow slid off my roof and almost knocked my new chimney over, thank goodness we used two anchors.  But now, I have to dig the ladder out of the snow that fell and get up and re-fasten that second anchor.  Got my truck stuck yesterday and spent a couple of pleasant hours getting it un-stuck, leaving me just enough time to feed and water the beasts.  Needless-to-say, I was able to skip going to work, probably wouldn't have made it anyway.  I still have to dig out my storage shed and I probably won't be able to use the Kia to get to work since it's pretty much completely buried at this time.
Wow!  The fun just never stops sometimes!
How are you all faring in this, the winter season?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 10, 2020)

I was honored this morning to Post the Colors at the Local HS for their Veterans Day program. They recorded the whole thing and we went through some parts twice. I was also the Keynote speaker. The School has had a veterans day program the past 6 years, I have given the ending thank you at 5 of those.  This year it was just 2 Veterans to post the flags and I doubled up as keynote. I was impressed at the level which the students handled themselves with the COVID guidelines. I was in the school for 2 hours and everyone had the protocol down pat.... Can't wait until they post the video tomorrow.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 10, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Hello, Gang!
> Not enough power to log on over the weekend, I'm on break at work.
> My place got a BIG dump of snow over the weekend, more than two feet.  And it was the wet, heavy kind that snow blowers don't blow, that sticks to the shovel and sleds, and is generally a horrible problem.  The snow slid off my roof and almost knocked my new chimney over, thank goodness we used two anchors.  But now, I have to dig the ladder out of the snow that fell and get up and re-fasten that second anchor.  Got my truck stuck yesterday and spent a couple of pleasant hours getting it un-stuck, leaving me just enough time to feed and water the beasts.  Needless-to-say, I was able to skip going to work, probably wouldn't have made it anyway.  I still have to dig out my storage shed and I probably won't be able to use the Kia to get to work since it's pretty much completely buried at this time.
> Wow!  The fun just never stops sometimes!
> How are you all faring in this, the winter season?


While my heart goes out to you I'm glad to say it's been in the 70's this past 4 days and we took advantage of it. Two of my brothers and I went fishing 3 of those days and took over 125 Yellow Perch...


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 11, 2020)

Coffee Shop Vets









						President George HW Bush's former service dog Sully honored with hometown statue | Get Uplifted
					

Sully now works with veterans at Walter Reed Medical Center




					www.wthr.com


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 11, 2020)

I'm the Keynote speaker.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 12, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Hello, Gang!
> Not enough power to log on over the weekend, I'm on break at work.
> My place got a BIG dump of snow over the weekend, more than two feet.  And it was the wet, heavy kind that snow blowers don't blow, that sticks to the shovel and sleds, and is generally a horrible problem.  The snow slid off my roof and almost knocked my new chimney over, thank goodness we used two anchors.  But now, I have to dig the ladder out of the snow that fell and get up and re-fasten that second anchor.  Got my truck stuck yesterday and spent a couple of pleasant hours getting it un-stuck, leaving me just enough time to feed and water the beasts.  Needless-to-say, I was able to skip going to work, probably wouldn't have made it anyway.  I still have to dig out my storage shed and I probably won't be able to use the Kia to get to work since it's pretty much completely buried at this time.
> Wow!  The fun just never stops sometimes!
> How are you all faring in this, the winter season?



Awhile back Hombre & I would be up to that challenge--in fact we were when we lived on the mountain depending on wood burning fireplace with Strader insert for heat when the electricity was out--had our own artesian well, septic system, pressure tank for hot water, and measured snow in feet instead of inches. Before we got 4 wheel drive, I often had to put my little Mercury in the ditch and walk the last half mile home because it just couldn't make the hill in heavy snow.

But in all honesty I just don't think we're up to it anymore. Though I still like a challenge, your day didn't sound like fun.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 12, 2020)

SFC Ollie said:


> I'm the Keynote speaker.



I would love to be there.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 12, 2020)

Ha ! I just received hair clippers from Amazon and cut my own hair in a few minutes. Its not a perfect job, because I cannot see the back of my head very well. But I had long hair and the barbers shops are closed because of a lockdown. In any case I did not want to go to the barbers in case I picked up the corona virus there. Now all I have got to figure out is how to do my own teeth.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 12, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> Ha ! I just received hair clippers from Amazon and cut my own hair in a few minutes. Its not a perfect job, because I cannot see the back of my head very well. But I had long hair and the barbers shops are closed because of a lockdown. In any case I did not want to go to the barbers in case I picked up the corona virus there. Now all I have got to figure out is how to do my own teeth.


Or you could be like me and just let it grow...


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 12, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> Now all I have got to figure out is how to do my own teeth.




An old pair of Blacksmith Tongs are reasonable enough...


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 12, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> Ha ! I just received hair clippers from Amazon and cut my own hair in a few minutes. Its not a perfect job, because I cannot see the back of my head very well. But I had long hair and the barbers shops are closed because of a lockdown. In any case I did not want to go to the barbers in case I picked up the corona virus there. Now all I have got to figure out is how to do my own teeth.



Get a hand mirror.  That's how I check the back of my head when I shave.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 13, 2020)

We are all heartbroken. We haven't seen our Texas kids in a year because of this stupid COVID-19 and finally were going to get together Thanksgiving. I had bought the turkey, was planning the menu, and we were all excited.

Our governor totally shut down our state again today. All plans cancelled.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 13, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> We are all heartbroken. We haven't seen our Texas kids in a year because of this stupid COVID-19 and finally were going to get together Thanksgiving. I had bought the turkey, was planning the menu, and we were all excited.
> 
> Our governor totally shut down our state again today. All plans cancelled.


----------



## Roy Batty (Nov 14, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> We are all heartbroken. We haven't seen our Texas kids in a year because of this stupid COVID-19 and finally were going to get together Thanksgiving. I had bought the turkey, was planning the menu, and we were all excited.
> 
> Our governor totally shut down our state again today. All plans cancelled.


Sympathies to you and your kin mate  
Over here we are halfway through a month lockdown.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 14, 2020)

Who knew, rabbits can swim? I just saw a video of one swimming on twitter.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Oddball (Nov 14, 2020)

Saturday morning!

Whatever you do, don't disappoint junior.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 14, 2020)

Some may have heard that 2 Months ago my daughter (The Nurse) had COVID. Last Month I made the 4 1/2 hour drive to see her and Great Granddaughter. Found out Yesterday that Grandaughter has COVID. Grandson, his wife, and Great Granddaughter Are OK for now... Won't be going to see them the rest of this year....


----------



## boedicca (Nov 14, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > We're finally getting some rain today, which I am taking to mean that we are done with the Fire Season from Hell in Norther CA.
> ...




We were caretakers for the poor little guy for a couple of days - made a place for him to sleep, fed him and showed him a little love.  It became clear he had something else seriously wrong with him besides being in a fight.  We were at the point of taking him to the vet when the neighbors returned home; one of the sons came over to pick up the cat.  They did take him to the vet's - he had a big tumor, so they had him put to sleep.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 14, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> Who knew, rabbits can swim? I just saw a video of one swimming on twitter.



Yes rabbits are very good swimmers and will voluntarily choose to swim if they need to get across a body of water for whatever reason. They generally don't go swimming just for fun like dogs do though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 14, 2020)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Well at least you didn't have time to get really attached and his last days were more pleasant for him because of you.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 14, 2020)

SFC Ollie said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ha ! I just received hair clippers from Amazon and cut my own hair in a few minutes. Its not a perfect job, because I cannot see the back of my head very well. But I had long hair and the barbers shops are closed because of a lockdown. In any case I did not want to go to the barbers in case I picked up the corona virus there. Now all I have got to figure out is how to do my own teeth.
> ...


Long hair on a guy is a turn on. For me anyway. If there was anything left to turn on to begin with. which there isn't. So never mind.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 14, 2020)

Been looking to see if GW has posted. Saw he did last tuesday. Sorry I have been MIA. Now that Twatter has suspended my account, I will be here more often.

Boe, your taking charge of that cat was wonderful. Bless you.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 14, 2020)

My favorite song so far from the new AC/DC CD Power Up


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 14, 2020)

Boy the stuff history taught me. I learned there is a place in Dallas called Dealy Plaza. I learned Cities in exotic places call Hue and DaNang. I learned where the Golan Heights are and that there is a Liverpool in England too. I learned that a man could be named U Thant or Martin Luther.

Now today will fade into history one day. What will the curious, precocious kids of today learn as a result? They will learn that Trick or Treat involved candy tubes, pulleys, even catapults to distribute Reese's cups and Three Musketeer bars. And that masks aren't just for Halloween anymore. They will learn, as I did, that vaccines were prayed for, but not for something called Polio but for coronavirus.

They will wonder why there was a gap in annual parades from Macy's Thanksgiving Day in Manhattan to the Tournament of Roses in Pasadena. Why the Masters was played between Veteran's Day and Thanksgiving and not at Augusta resplendent with azaleas and dogwoods.  Why nobody was in the stands for football games and why crowd noise was pumped into the World's Series.

And I thought I was ripped off because I was born after World War II and the Great Depression. All the stories of that era were dutifully accounted to me by my family. I thought I was raised in boring times, in spite of disastrous wars in far off places, tragic assasinations here at home, riots in the summers of 1964, 65, 66 and at a political convention in Chicago. Men on the moon, disco balls glittering and three days of peace and music in the Catskills.

A man far wiser than I said 'may you live in interesting times.'. Our grandchildren will have some hard to believe stories to tell their wee bairn one day as we, the contemporary adults of this weary year lay enriching the soil as we rest.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 15, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Been looking to see if GW has posted. Saw he did last tuesday. Sorry I have been MIA. Now that Twatter has suspended my account, I will be here more often.
> 
> Boe, your taking charge of that cat was wonderful. Bless you.



I'm gaining followers every day but I've lost more than 1000 followers in Twitter the last two weeks. Don't know if they deactivated their accounts and moved on to GAB or MeWe or Parler or if they were terminated permanently. And the purge doesn't appear to be over yet. But those I want to stay connected with here, on Facebook, there, etc. all seem to still be around. I figure this too shall pass.


----------



## RoccoR (Nov 16, 2020)

RE: USMB Coffee Shop IV
⁜→ Foxfyre, Gracie, et al,

*BLUF:*  I have trouble using some of the more popular social media.



Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Been looking to see if GW has posted. Saw he did last tuesday. Sorry I have been MIA. Now that Twatter has suspended my account, I will be here more often.
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

I had to look-up _(just now)_ these Social Media systems _(GAB or MeWe or Parler)_ just to find out what they were.  I went to GAB and the program format seems strange to me.  I simply don't know how to use it.  Of course, I still feel comfortable with the rotary dial WECO 500 Telephone.  Up to last year, I still had and used a 2G Flip phone.  But it is not GSM and so got left behind.

I got terminated by "Facebook" before I ever entered a conversation.  I don't think I had the account more than a day or two before something happened and I got a message saying my account had been terminated.  I have no Idea why, and don't really care.  But I thought it was rather funny.  

_

_
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Gracie (Nov 16, 2020)

I tried to check out Mewe but before one can see whats what, one has to register. I don't lke that, so...I closed the window and moved on. I dont care for GAB. Parler I am not thrilled with either.All they do is bitch about this or that and I need a break from politics now and then. Nobody posts nice pics or photgraphy or animals or nature. Maybe because the pic loader doesnt work. I tried it and it said there was an issue and they are working on it.
ALL politics gets boring.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 16, 2020)

Decided to see what MeWe was about. Ilike it.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 16, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Been looking to see if GW has posted. Saw he did last tuesday. Sorry I have been MIA. Now that Twatter has suspended my account, I will be here more often.
> 
> Boe, your taking charge of that cat was wonderful. Bless you.


Twitter suspended your account, what did you say to deserve that?

I was banned for 12 hours recently for quoting a verse from the Quran, and saying it incited suicide attacks. I was also warned someone in Pakistan complained 8 of my posts were blasphemous. So I tweeted Imran Khan the prime minister telling him I supported a campaign to end blasphemy laws.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 16, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Been looking to see if GW has posted. Saw he did last tuesday. Sorry I have been MIA. Now that Twatter has suspended my account, I will be here more often.
> ...


I don't know why. They never told me. No email, no popup, no pm, nothing.
Personally, I think its a blessing they did. MeWe has live chat if you are so inclined. You can also join groups or make one yourself. I joined about 7 or 8 groups that is nothing but nature and animals. Its easy to figure out and use. So....I will keep checking it out more and Twatter can kiss my hiney.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 16, 2020)

SFC Ollie said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ha ! I just received hair clippers from Amazon and cut my own hair in a few minutes. Its not a perfect job, because I cannot see the back of my head very well. But I had long hair and the barbers shops are closed because of a lockdown. In any case I did not want to go to the barbers in case I picked up the corona virus there. Now all I have got to figure out is how to do my own teeth.
> ...


Cut quite the figure, SFC Ollie!  
Belated Veteran's Day greetings to all my fellows-at-arms.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 16, 2020)

Checking in.
This is my third week as an office wonk.  I ran out of work last Thursday and am really, really bored.  There's so much I could be doing at home.  This past weekend I was able to pack down some trails using snowshoes.  I was hesitant to use them because of the hip but they really are a lot better than post-holing in knee-deep snow.  My chimney for the wood stove did fall over.  Two earthquakes and a big dump of icy, wet snow did it in.  I have to figure out how to get it back up by myself.  I have a few ideas and hope to get that done next weekend.  The stove works but draws pretty badly when I first fire it up.  Lots of smoke.  But when it's really cold, I usually get a lot of smoke until the pipe heats up.
I've started looking for a plow for my truck.  That will take care of my driveway.  If I could clear the drive, I could start driving the Kia again.  The roads are in pretty good shape.  No more snow predicted for at least the next week.
In the meantime, I'll be living the dream and hoping y'all have good luck and much happiness.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## blackhawk (Nov 16, 2020)

We could all use a laugh.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 17, 2020)

I think I finally got my commute timing down again.  If I get up at 0400, I can get ready and bring out some hot water for my goats before leaving NLT 0500.  That way I can beat most of the road rage sufferers.  Of course, when the weather gets rough, the going is expected to be slow.  Ditch divers...


----------



## Gracie (Nov 17, 2020)

Went out to my car today....and someone broke in it and rifled around. Not much, but they did look here and there. Still...it wasn't as bad as when it was broken in to when Ilived in the alley a few blocks away. And again, they left me a prezzie, unbeknownst to them. A nice 8 inch knife in a leather sheath. And their nasty bandana. I'm thinking they just got in to get out of the rain. Stuff wasn't thrown hither and yon this time either. Just a few things scattered. No windows broken either. So I figure I forgot to lock the back slider lock. Sometimes my remote fob won't lock that one and I forgot to double check it. Whichis good. No replacement window needed. Still...I felt invaded. They took nothing beause there was nothing to take in there. Except my porta pot. I had to laugh when I think of them opening the wicker basket that holds it and saw a toilet. LOL I'm thankful they didn't use it!


----------



## beautress (Nov 17, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Went out to my car today....and someone broke in it and rifled around. Not much, but they did look here and there. Still...it wasn't as bad as when it was broken in to when Ilived in the alley a few blocks away. And again, they left me a prezzie, unbeknownst to them. A nice 8 inch knife in a leather sheath. And their nasty bandana. I'm thinking they just got in to get out of the rain. Stuff wasn't thrown hither and yon this time either. Just a few things scattered. No windows broken either. So I figure I forgot to lock the back slider lock. Sometimes my remote fob won't lock that one and I forgot to double check it. Whichis good. No replacement window needed. Still...I felt invaded. They took nothing beause there was nothing to take in there. Except my porta pot. I had to laugh when I think of them opening the wicker basket that holds it and saw a toilet. LOL I'm thankful they didn't use it!


Thank God you're okay, dear Gracie, and that they just left well enough alone.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 18, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Went out to my car today....and someone broke in it and rifled around. Not much, but they did look here and there. Still...it wasn't as bad as when it was broken in to when Ilived in the alley a few blocks away. And again, they left me a prezzie, unbeknownst to them. A nice 8 inch knife in a leather sheath. And their nasty bandana. I'm thinking they just got in to get out of the rain. Stuff wasn't thrown hither and yon this time either. Just a few things scattered. No windows broken either. So I figure I forgot to lock the back slider lock. Sometimes my remote fob won't lock that one and I forgot to double check it. Whichis good. No replacement window needed. Still...I felt invaded. They took nothing beause there was nothing to take in there. Except my porta pot. I had to laugh when I think of them opening the wicker basket that holds it and saw a toilet. LOL I'm thankful they didn't use it!



Still creepy not knowing who was in there. During my insurance adjuster days, I worked a lot of burglaries, thefts, break ins of homes, businesses, vehicles, etc. And the one common denominator in all of them is the sense of personal violation, invasion of space. In some cases it was so traumatic that the people sold the property to help get rid of that feeling.

And wow, you have rain?????   I would let pretty much anybody sleep in my car to get that.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 18, 2020)

I'm just thankful whomever it was, didn't trash it. Feeling of invason, yes. But it gets really cold here at night and adding rain..and the homeless shelter across the street probably being full..maybe they just wanted out of the cold and rain. First time it happened, they made a mess. Probably in a hurry to not get caught. This time? Leisurly looking around pilfering but not messy. Even tried to put stuff back in the glovebox but it was pretty stuffed, so they left the How To book for the car laying on the seat. Just vibes I got getting it it was "I'm cold. sorry. Gonna take if I find what I need but again, sorry". I could be wrong, but thats the feeling I got. And there was nothing they could use in there to steal or make money on.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 18, 2020)

They left a knife behind, along with its sheet. I just cleaned it up since its my prezzie now, lol. Solinger 468, Made In germany. I looked it up. Vintage. Selling price at various websites is 50 bucks. So.....they paid rent on my van for a short time, in my opinion.

they are gonna be pissed when they realized they left it in there.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 18, 2020)

Sheath..not sheet.

I need a nap.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 18, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Sheath..not sheet.
> 
> I need a nap.


 Sheet happens...


----------



## Mindful (Nov 19, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Went out to my car today....and someone broke in it and rifled around. Not much, but they did look here and there. Still...it wasn't as bad as when it was broken in to when Ilived in the alley a few blocks away. And again, they left me a prezzie, unbeknownst to them. A nice 8 inch knife in a leather sheath. And their nasty bandana. I'm thinking they just got in to get out of the rain. Stuff wasn't thrown hither and yon this time either. Just a few things scattered. No windows broken either. So I figure I forgot to lock the back slider lock. Sometimes my remote fob won't lock that one and I forgot to double check it. Whichis good. No replacement window needed. Still...I felt invaded. They took nothing beause there was nothing to take in there. Except my porta pot. I had to laugh when I think of them opening the wicker basket that holds it and saw a toilet. LOL I'm thankful they didn't use it!



Gracie. It seems to be one thing after another for you.

What a year!


----------



## Mindful (Nov 19, 2020)

Update on me.

My daughter had her radical surgery last week, and is out of hospital. Chemo will follow, eventually. For me, as her mother, it’s heartbreaking. And more so, because I can’t visit her, due to Covid restrictions.

And there’s another daughter, flat on her back in an American hospital. But it all looks good, corrective surgery on her spine. I can’t visit her either.

We were comparing the NHS to the US healthcare system. The American food menu was to die for.

Flying back out again next month. I hope.


----------



## verker (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## Mortimer (Nov 19, 2020)

I communicate with a really gorgeous ukranian lady is there a tiny chance she is real?


----------



## verker (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 19, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Went out to my car today....and someone broke in it and rifled around. Not much, but they did look here and there. Still...it wasn't as bad as when it was broken in to when Ilived in the alley a few blocks away. And again, they left me a prezzie, unbeknownst to them. A nice 8 inch knife in a leather sheath. And their nasty bandana. I'm thinking they just got in to get out of the rain. Stuff wasn't thrown hither and yon this time either. Just a few things scattered. No windows broken either. So I figure I forgot to lock the back slider lock. Sometimes my remote fob won't lock that one and I forgot to double check it. Whichis good. No replacement window needed. Still...I felt invaded. They took nothing beause there was nothing to take in there. Except my porta pot. I had to laugh when I think of them opening the wicker basket that holds it and saw a toilet. LOL I'm thankful they didn't use it!


Wow, Gracie.  At least you and MrG are OK.  Probably a good thing you live a few floors up, less likely they'll try to break in there than on the ground floor or cars.  Still, it's a shame that so many people feel so entitled to just take what isn't theirs.
You stay safe.  Can you carry pepper spray where you are?  Maybe you should get some?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 19, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Update on me.
> 
> My daughter had her radical surgery last week, and is out of hospital. Chemo will follow, eventually. For me, as her mother, it’s heartbreaking. And more so, because I can’t visit her, due to Covid restrictions.
> 
> ...


Hope your daughters both get better.  It's just a shitty, f-d up situation that we are not allowed  to visit and support our loved ones the way we normally would.  What do I keep hearing?  Get used to the "new normal"?  NOT.  OK, off the soapbox...sorry.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 19, 2020)

verker said:


>


Is that you, Verker?


----------



## verker (Nov 19, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> verker said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Celebrity Christina Applegate only.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 19, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Went out to my car today....and someone broke in it and rifled around. Not much, but they did look here and there. Still...it wasn't as bad as when it was broken in to when Ilived in the alley a few blocks away. And again, they left me a prezzie, unbeknownst to them. A nice 8 inch knife in a leather sheath. And their nasty bandana. I'm thinking they just got in to get out of the rain. Stuff wasn't thrown hither and yon this time either. Just a few things scattered. No windows broken either. So I figure I forgot to lock the back slider lock. Sometimes my remote fob won't lock that one and I forgot to double check it. Whichis good. No replacement window needed. Still...I felt invaded. They took nothing beause there was nothing to take in there. Except my porta pot. I had to laugh when I think of them opening the wicker basket that holds it and saw a toilet. LOL I'm thankful they didn't use it!
> ...


I go nowhere anymore without my 38. Fuck pepper spray, lol.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 19, 2020)

What does HUGE pics of celebs have to do with the coffee shop?
There are other forums better suited. Do I have to stop readin here just to avoid spamming stupid stuff in here? Funny animal pics, fine. Cracker boxes, big emojis of loving coffee, HUGE pics of celebs nobody gives a damn about and no commentary whatsoever...not fine.

Yeah. I'm pissy today. The world is changing. I dont need the CS to change too.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## blackhawk (Nov 19, 2020)

Well it’s done.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 19, 2020)

Hi folks, doing much better recently, mostly out of my emotional slump and busy getting more done.  Well, sometimes more, sometimes less...... 
Been a while since I've been out anywhere, went to the mini Wally World and in some sections it looked almost like it did with the very first Covid lockdown, that was weird.  I had the back seat of my truck filled with donations for the place I typically give to but for some reason they weren't open, guess Ill check again tomorrow.  
Hope everyone is well, later.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 19, 2020)

blackhawk said:


> Well it’s done.
> View attachment 418506


I just buy one roll at a time, no need to panic.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 20, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Hi folks, doing much better recently, mostly out of my emotional slump and busy getting more done.  Well, sometimes more, sometimes less......
> Been a while since I've been out anywhere, went to the mini Wally World and in some sections it looked almost like it did with the very first Covid lockdown, that was weird.  I had the back seat of my truck filled with donations for the place I typically give to but for some reason they weren't open, guess Ill check again tomorrow.
> Hope everyone is well, later.



Yes, this lockdown is really brutal since so many have been doing without adequate (or any) income for some time now. Where do you usually donate? We generally give our stuff to the Humane Society thrift shop, but they've been locked down for months.

So glad you are feeling more normal. Be prepared for those times that the grief/depression hits you--special occasions/holidays, a certain song or scent or setting or many things can trigger them--but they will come less and less frequently, be of shorter duration, hopefully less intensity.  And this is normal.


Ringel05 said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Well it’s done.
> ...



We (mostly me because Hombre won't use it) are still working through the 80 plus rolls of Chinese toilet paper we ordered during the first wave of critical shortages. Took us months to get the order and it really is crappy toilet paper, but at least we're well stocked.  We have a pretty good supply of the good stuff too, but thrifty me goes by the waste not, want not principle. But I sure will be glad when all the crappy stuff is used up.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 20, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Hi folks, doing much better recently, mostly out of my emotional slump and busy getting more done.  Well, sometimes more, sometimes less......
> Been a while since I've been out anywhere, went to the mini Wally World and in some sections it looked almost like it did with the very first Covid lockdown, that was weird.  I had the back seat of my truck filled with donations for the place I typically give to but for some reason they weren't open, guess Ill check again tomorrow.
> Hope everyone is well, later.


Hello, Ringel, 
Good to know you are busy and well and things are improving for you.  You don't seem the type to stay down very long.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 20, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi folks, doing much better recently, mostly out of my emotional slump and busy getting more done.  Well, sometimes more, sometimes less......
> ...


Gee, Foxy!  I'll bet we saw that cheap chinese tp moved through Anchorage.  We are now handling 70-100 flights daily carrying cheap chinese crap of all kinds and dumping it at all locations in the Lesser 48.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 20, 2020)

Still cold here.  I put an extra sweater on my crippled goatling and keep toe warmers in her booties.  This morning is the first time I've seen any other goats lying with her.  They tend to bundle up in bunches when it's really cold.  Maybe the extra outerwear is keeping her attractively warm?
Don't hear anything from the former partner.  Better that way.  Now I find myself doing double duty, though.  Next week I'll change the oil/filter, fuel and air filters on the Dodge.  Fortunately, they have an auto hobby shop on the Army base which has lifts and tools available, making that type of work easier.  At least I can be assured that the job will be done right.  Partner had a habit of "personalizing" his mechanical work to the point of rendering machinery unusable.
Otherwise, things are going well.  I hope life is treating all of y'all well, too.
Stay warm and keep your powder dry ladies and gents!


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 20, 2020)

Now I have seen almost everything. I saw a video of a crab smoking a dog end on twitter.
I don't know how to post videos here or I would have posted it, but believe me it happened.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Dajjal (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 20, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Still cold here.  I put an extra sweater on my crippled goatling and keep toe warmers in her booties.  This morning is the first time I've seen any other goats lying with her.  They tend to bundle up in bunches when it's really cold.  Maybe the extra outerwear is keeping her attractively warm?
> Don't hear anything from the former partner.  Better that way.  Now I find myself doing double duty, though.  Next week I'll change the oil/filter, fuel and air filters on the Dodge.  Fortunately, they have an auto hobby shop on the Army base which has lifts and tools available, making that type of work easier.  At least I can be assured that the job will be done right.  Partner had a habit of "personalizing" his mechanical work to the point of rendering machinery unusable.
> Otherwise, things are going well.  I hope life is treating all of y'all well, too.
> Stay warm and keep your powder dry ladies and gents!


I'm glad ex partner is leaving you alone. Just wish your brothers would hurry up and move there so you can get some help.


----------



## Oddball (Nov 21, 2020)

Saturday morning!

May we all disregard those demanding that we give in to fear, and go spend your holiday giving thanks with the friends and family you love, and whom none of us can do without.

Let the cartoon begin!









						Tom and Jerry - The Little Orphan 1948
					

Jerry has agreed to have Nibbles over for Thanksgiving Dinner.  With his own cupboard bare, he has to lead the li'l 'un out to raid the human's kitchen.  The character of Nibbles would later be renamed Tuffy in the fifties.  This version doesn't have the censorship that would befall later versions.



					www.ebaumsworld.com


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 21, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Yes we ordered it as pretty much the only available supply at the time. Grocery/Walmart shelves were bare here. So so it was like 10-12 or more weeks later two different orders finally came in--fortunately we were already pretty well stocked when the great toilet paper famine hit.

It was obviously made for non-Chinese consumers--quite a bit of Chinese on the packaging but also a lot of English.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 22, 2020)

Pain. I ALMOST forgot what it felt like in my hand. My right hand. And I'm a righty. Its been months since I've had a flareup. But now I remember quite well because it HURTS. Those little bones near the wrist but lower part of the palm. omg. I use my fingers the wrong way, grasping, typing not carefully, pulling a pillow or a blanket or even using kleenex on my nose and I scream with the shock of the instant pain. Dayum.

And the RA decided it was bored in my hands, feet, ankles, toes, knees, lower back and left hip. Now its partying in my left elbow for the first time ever.

Took another vicodin and it isn't doing a damn thing. Haven't had to take those for months either. Must be the change of weather. Maybe we should move to Arizona where its warmer. I do much better joint wise in warm weather but I HATE the heat.

Sigh


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 22, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


We didn't have to order any, not with southwest toilet paper growing wild everywhere.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 23, 2020)

David Gilmour - Live at the Royal Albert Hall 2006 Full Concert - YouTube


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2020)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Do you have a CCP for that?  Hombre & I are seriously considering taking the requisite training and getting one. The training should be nothing since we both could teach the course.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 23, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


No ccp.  Nobody will know I am carrying except those who I pull it on for being dicks and threatening me. If I hafta use it in self defense...ok. They can toss me in jail if they want afterwards but I WILL protect myself regardless of a piece of paper.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I just read through the ridiculous requirement & unreasonable cost for a CCP in New Mexico so we'll be doing the same when we are in situations it is advisable.

Amazing how many have permits in NM though. The last time I was on jury duty, one of the defense attorneys wanted to know who in the selected jury pool had CCP. An astonishing number of people raised their hands.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 23, 2020)

Getting a permit and paying the fees costs more than the damn gun/ammo.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Dajjal (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 23, 2020)

Took my brother for Hiatal Hernia surgery today. 8 hours sitting in the Surgery waiting room....


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Dajjal (Nov 24, 2020)

Pink Floyd Greatest Hits Full Album 2020 - Best Songs of Pink Floyd HQ - YouTube


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 24, 2020)

SFC Ollie said:


> Took my brother for Hiatal Hernia surgery today. 8 hours sitting in the Surgery waiting room....


At least you were able to wait for him in the hospital.  Lots of places, Alaska included, won't even allow family members into the building.
How's he doing?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 24, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Getting a permit and paying the fees costs more than the damn gun/ammo.



It is unreasonably costly here too with re-licensing requirements way above what is reasonable.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 24, 2020)

SFC Ollie said:


> Took my brother for Hiatal Hernia surgery today. 8 hours sitting in the Surgery waiting room....



Wow. They let you wait in the living room? They won't let family inside the hospital doors here. If you're picking up somebody who is being discharged, you have to wait outside for them.

That is a pretty routine surgery but, as you know, not an uncomplicated one. Hope he came through in great shape. Waiting at the hospital is one of the hardest jobs in the world though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 25, 2020)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys. May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here. Meanwhile we pray or send positive vibes or keep vigil for:

Harper, the inspiration for the vigil list.
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Kat for wellness
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Mindful and healing for her shoulder.
Good results for Nosmo King 's step nephew dealing with difficult surgeries.
Beautress for wellness.
Corazon for wellness.
Ringel, Peach, Gracie, everybody dealing with depression and adjustment.
Mindful's daughter diagnosed with cancer.
Ollie's brother recovering from major surgery.

And we keep the light on so others who have been away can find their way back and we hope they do.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 25, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Took my brother for Hiatal Hernia surgery today. 8 hours sitting in the Surgery waiting room....
> ...


Lot of pain in his shoulders and back. But getting better.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 25, 2020)

SFC Ollie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



??? I wouldn't think hiatal hernia surgery would cause pain in back and shoulders?


----------



## Shawnee_b (Nov 25, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Getting a permit and paying the fees costs more than the damn gun/ammo.
> ...



Just renewed mine. $60 5 years. Add a $75 class one time if you don't already have a KY permit. WE also have "constitutional carry" so don't need a permit but it has certain other perks. Here is is "concealed WEAPON permit" Not just pistol carry. I always have a small sharp switchblade in my pocket. 

I've lived everywhere. I'm in KY for many reasons, most add up to being free.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 25, 2020)

Decided to get some shopping done today.......  Big mistake.  The super Wally World on Wyoming and Menaul was closed, don't know why so I went to the super Wally World on Academy and Wyoming..........  Line of people waiting to get in stretched all the way up to Smiths.  Okay that was out so I went back to my neighborhood Wallys and it was so busy I didn't even bother.  Guess I don't really need anything until after Thanksgiving.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 25, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


"I'm in KY for many reasons"

Do we really want to know??!!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 25, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Surgeon told me they blow you up like a balloon and moves a lot of bones and muscles around.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 26, 2020)

SFC Ollie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Ah so. I suppose that makes sense.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 26, 2020)

I know for so many of us, it is hard to give thanks about much of anything right now. But what we go through now will pass and the sun will shine again. It always does. So here's to making the best of things we can.

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING COFFEE SHOPPERS





*​


----------



## beautress (Nov 26, 2020)

Happy Thanksgiving to you, too, Foxfyre, and all who meet here, cup in hand, wondering how all citizens of the coffee lounge are doing.

I have  few days of reading back to see how everyone is. I was sick a lot in 2020, mainly with old and new allergies, and trying to understand why the world outside the walls of the coffee lounge is half celebrating chaos and half is trying to avoid the same.  That said, I hope all are well, and those being taken advantage of by past loved ones are finding strategies to either live with or escape from bad situations and can pursue and procure happiness in life.
♡♡♡♡♡♡♡
​


----------



## beautress (Nov 26, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Well it’s done.
> ...


My cat Piccolo would take such umbrage at that, and you would never be able to find all the places she'd put all the tp shards she created just to give you pause. Lol


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 26, 2020)

Thank you. Thank you Lord for the blessing of life. Thank you Lord for this wonderful planet to live upon. And thank you Lord for the blessing of other people and creatures to live and love with.

And thank you Mom for everything you have done to make me feel loved and supported and safe. Thank you for the hugs, the kisses, and the chocolate chip cookies. For helping with homework, and the laundry services and chauffeuring me and my brother to Boy Scout meetings and ball games and church services. For the band-aids and mercurochrome and bedtime stories.

And thank you Pop for providing a role model as a true gentleman. Thank you for molding me into the man I am. And thank you for providing a warm, loving home that rivals the best atmosphere to grow and learn and bloom.

Thank you to my extended family who brought fun and knowledge and respect for those different from me.

Thank you to my friends who gave me experiences and support and endless fun.

Thank you to the USMB Coffee Shop for a platform for me to waffle on about all the things I found amazing in my life and times.

May God continue to bless each and every one of us mere mortals with the hope and love and knowledge that sustains us each day of this marvelous life we enjoy.

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! I know we can't wait for a clearer, safer Thanksgiving in the coming years.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 26, 2020)

Hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving and are as stuffed as I am........  Serves ya'll right for eating so much...... 
My next door neighbors brought me a plate of turkey with all the fixin's a few hours ago then my neighbors from across the street just brought me two plate fulls and a plate with slices of three different pies.  I'll be eating good for a week.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 26, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving and are as stuffed as I am........  Serves ya'll right for eating so much......
> My next door neighbors brought me a plate of turkey with all the fixin's a few hours ago then my neighbors from across the street just brought me two plate fulls and a plate with slices of three different pies.  I'll be eating good for a week.



And probably not one cooks as good as you do. 

We spent the day with Aunt Betty, now 94, who wanted to have Thanksgiving at her house after the governor smashed our original plans. She furnished the turkey breast, dressing, ,mashed potatoes, gravy and I brought sides of green bean casserole and sweet potatoes and her next door neighbor brought the pies. And it was all good.  Touching bases and warmth here, on Facebook, Twitter, and from texts and telephone contact with friends and family across the country helped me appreciate that there is much to be thankful for and we are blessed.


----------



## beautress (Nov 27, 2020)

Had either allergies, a bad upper respiratory infection yesterday, so I stayed home by myself because the friend who invited us to her home is immine-compromised, and I forgot to wear a mask only once 5 days earlier. I likely do not have cv19, but a cold can leave an immune-challenged person in an even weaker position which could mean a fatal illness. She lost a leg a couple of years ago due to diabetes, so I'm glad I passed it up. Last week, someone online said to leave your frozen turkey in the refrigerstor, so I did. It smelled terrible in the oven which I set to cook longer at a low temperature. It looked gray when it was falling apart done, but when I cut into it, it looked and smelled okay. I had a couple of small bites, but decided maybe I should just throw it out. An hour later I had a slight tummy ache. So I sprinkled some ginger into a glass of distilled water, which is supposed to clean up tummy aches, and in half an hour after drinking my uncarbonated ginger bail, no tummy ache. Whew. Close call. I think I'll get out the backhoe and bury the remains of that small turkey when it stops raining, because I'm not giving that bird to the dogs even. I should have trusted the smell and not have trusted the easy thawing advice which resulted in some kind of rottenness. I'm glad I spent a lot of spare time reading up on health benefits of spices in the past year, because every spice nutrition website I read cited ginger as a miracle remedy for a sick stomach. I figured half a dozen nutritional benefits websites might be right. It's especially fun to read up on what our ancestors knew about homeopathic and medicinal precious spices.

Pardon my prattle, but it seems a nice to break from our national pissing match and likely footshoot out there these days.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Dajjal (Nov 27, 2020)

Fleetwood Mac - Rumours (Full Album) - YouTube


----------



## Gracie (Nov 27, 2020)

I'm having a tough time today. It started yesterday so I slept most of the time. today is worse. I'm lonely. I'm sad. I'm.....in a bad place. I'm glad thanksgiving is over because I have nothing to feel thankful for. Even the old folks here have family that comes for holidays, or they come get them and take them out of here to spend the day laughing and eating and just being around each other. Christmas will be worse. We havent had a Christmas in 4 years. No dogs to rush under the tree and rip open packages to get to their snacks and furbabie toys. No inlaws to watch happy faces opening theirs.  No cheer. No love. No friendships to gather around a table and just TALK. I miss what was. I miss my old life. I miss being with people I know and able to actually touch them or hug them. I miss wrapping my arms around my dogs. I miss Karma. And Gracie. And Moki. And Pretties. I miss waking up with no pain in my joints. I miss being alive like I used to be.
And I miss common courtesy or empathy. None of that is here. I am alone. And although I am a loner, I do need companionship now and then. My cat can't pull me out of this funk although I think she suspects something is wrong.

And Ihate whining to strangers on the net. Im not a crier. But lately, thats all I seem to do. I hide under the table on the balcony, chain smoking and crying. Nobody knows. I don't want anyone to know. Yet here I am...telling y'all.

I just needed to spill it. Sorry.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 27, 2020)

I would be willing to help out, if you lived nearby.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 27, 2020)

Gracie said:


> I'm having a tough time today. It started yesterday so I slept most of the time. today is worse. I'm lonely. I'm sad. I'm.....in a bad place. I'm glad thanksgiving is over because I have nothing to feel thankful for. Even the old folks here have family that comes for holidays, or they come get them and take them out of here to spend the day laughing and eating and just being around each other. Christmas will be worse. We havent had a Christmas in 4 years. No dogs to rush under the tree and rip open packages to get to their snacks and furbabie toys. No inlaws to watch happy faces opening theirs.  No cheer. No love. No friendships to gather around a table and just TALK. I miss what was. I miss my old life. I miss being with people I know and able to actually touch them or hug them. I miss wrapping my arms around my dogs. I miss Karma. And Gracie. And Moki. And Pretties. I miss waking up with no pain in my joints. I miss being alive like I used to be.
> And I miss common courtesy or empathy. None of that is here. I am alone. And although I am a loner, I do need companionship now and then. My cat can't pull me out of this funk although I think she suspects something is wrong.
> 
> And Ihate whining to strangers on the net. Im not a crier. But lately, thats all I seem to do. I hide under the table on the balcony, chain smoking and crying. Nobody knows. I don't want anyone to know. Yet here I am...telling y'all.
> ...


I'll try to call you later.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 27, 2020)

Light duty is officially for the birds.  I know I can't really get around that well yet, especially not climbing ladders, carry equipment, or moving up and down two-three flights of stairs.  I hate working "banker's hours", 7-3, Mon-Fri with weekends off.  There are lots of people here who would just about kill for my schedule!  Not only that, but I complete my assigned tasks way to fast.  The guy I'm working for told me that most of his light-duty assistants usually dragged out their work.  I am bored and with I could just stay home because there is so damned much to do there and no time to do most of it.  
It's dark when I leave to fight the morning rush and it's dark when I get home again, so I do my chores and get to feed and visit my critters when they basically want to go to bed.  I'm hoping I can get my snowblower started this weekend because I need to clear almost 30 inches of accumulated snow so I can get my Kia out of its snowbank and back on the road.  Stomping through thigh-deep snow isn't exactly helping my hip, either.  I don't feel like I'm healing quite as quickly as I thought I would.  I manage to keep the house warm, though.  It's cozy as it can be but I'm fearful I'll run out of wood again this year.  I had a lot more than last winter and my ex isn't there 24/7, so I should be using less.  I do like my quiet, primative lifestyle, I just wish I had more time for it.
Now, I've rambled on, sorry.  Life is good and although I do a lot more work, I am not missing the ex all that much.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 27, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm having a tough time today. It started yesterday so I slept most of the time. today is worse. I'm lonely. I'm sad. I'm.....in a bad place. I'm glad thanksgiving is over because I have nothing to feel thankful for. Even the old folks here have family that comes for holidays, or they come get them and take them out of here to spend the day laughing and eating and just being around each other. Christmas will be worse. We havent had a Christmas in 4 years. No dogs to rush under the tree and rip open packages to get to their snacks and furbabie toys. No inlaws to watch happy faces opening theirs.  No cheer. No love. No friendships to gather around a table and just TALK. I miss what was. I miss my old life. I miss being with people I know and able to actually touch them or hug them. I miss wrapping my arms around my dogs. I miss Karma. And Gracie. And Moki. And Pretties. I miss waking up with no pain in my joints. I miss being alive like I used to be.
> ...


I'll snap out of it. Going to bed. In sleep, I dream of home...and I dream of trying to get there. Its always the same concept...foggy/drizzlish, dark at night never during the day, driving driving driving and never getting there or getting there and not finding home. Not very good sleep but at least I am occupied looking for it...for something. I even dream of searching for my sister although I know even in my dreams she will turn me away as she has always done. 
Anyway....I'm going to lay down and try to get some restful peace in sleep. So if I don't answer, its because I turned off the phone or cant hear it or am outside under the table chain smoking..trying to hurry up bad health so I can leave this hellhole permanently.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 27, 2020)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I aologize for my whinefest. I'm better now. Slept the past many hours and for once...it was dreamless. The cat woke me up sitting on my face.
gallantwarrior I saw you left a voiccemail. Sorry I didn't respond...I had the phone off. Maybe we can chat soon. I almost called you back just now, but there is no privacy here in this apt...or outside of it since I would have to go outside the walls where the lowlifes are now camping out because the city bulldozed their encampment across the street. Now they are camping here...on the other side of the wall. 

I went outside and had a few smokes, and two of the ladies that live here that I like, gave me a hug, let me cry, and then we all began to laugh at stupid shit so.....I'm feeling much better.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 27, 2020)

(Tolja I'd snap out of it. Just needed to SAY what I was feeling to people who would understand).


----------



## Oddball (Nov 28, 2020)

Saturday morning!

Beware of pronoun trouble during hunting season.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 28, 2020)

I need to get out more... Did not have a clue that they done this...




Wildlife overpass lets animals cross I-80 near Salt Lake City | wthr.com


----------



## Gracie (Nov 29, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


> I need to get out more... Did not have a clue that they done this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read that. That is AWESOME!!! This need done in many areas. Animals live here too.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 29, 2020)

For the record, and to those who truly care....I will no longer "vent" in here. No woes. No snivels. No whines. When I need to lance the poison in me that has me so very far down in the dumps..I will just email someone that is a friend instead. I'm tired of the snarks due to certain people reading here to get "juicy" gossip to make fun of in other forums. Its hard enough in todays mess of elections and whatnot, plus my own situations, and its even harder when its used to ridicule me.

CS is supposed to be a safe haven for all of us. Its not.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 29, 2020)

Meanwhile....I felt pretty perky today. So.....the ladies down in the smoking area designated for us old stinky people who smoke...and myself....were talking about the dirty elevators. So..I took one elevator and another lady took the other and we scrubbed the hell out of them, lol. People using them kept saying IT SMELLS SO GOOD IN HERE!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 29, 2020)

Gracie said:


> (Tolja I'd snap out of it. Just needed to SAY what I was feeling to people who would understand).



And we do understand.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 29, 2020)

DAYUM its cold here today! Wearing leggings, another pair of leggings, uggs, a thick furry sweater and Im still cold! I was so tired of the horrible summer but I think I'm not tired of it any more, lol.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 29, 2020)

Gracie said:


> For the record, and to those who truly care....I will no longer "vent" in here. No woes. No snivels. No whines. When I need to lance the poison in me that has me so very far down in the dumps..I will just email someone that is a friend instead. I'm tired of the snarks due to certain people reading here to get "juicy" gossip to make fun of in other forums. Its hard enough in todays mess of elections and whatnot, plus my own situations, and its even harder when its used to ridicule me.
> 
> CS is supposed to be a safe haven for all of us. Its not.



Why not just put those who give you grief on ignore? That should take care of the problem. We can't control the hateful and mean spirited, but when we have tools to ignore them, use them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 29, 2020)

Gracie said:


> DAYUM its cold here today! Wearing leggings, another pair of leggings, uggs, a thick furry sweater and Im still cold! I was so tired of the horrible summer but I think I'm not tired of it any more, lol.



Know what you mean. I don't like being too warm, but it feels better these days than being cold.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 29, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > For the record, and to those who truly care....I will no longer "vent" in here. No woes. No snivels. No whines. When I need to lance the poison in me that has me so very far down in the dumps..I will just email someone that is a friend instead. I'm tired of the snarks due to certain people reading here to get "juicy" gossip to make fun of in other forums. Its hard enough in todays mess of elections and whatnot, plus my own situations, and its even harder when its used to ridicule me.
> ...


Done and did.  But that isn't what upset me. What does upset me is new folks who don't know me, read that shit and perhaps believe it and they then change their attitude about me. 
But, its been taken care of the best it can. I started a thread in General Discussion, then asked Kat to close it. Not sure it it was yet or not, but I had my say. 

Meanwhile, I will also refrain from sending links from USMB to other places I frequent and just quietly meander off to those other places more often.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 29, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > DAYUM its cold here today! Wearing leggings, another pair of leggings, uggs, a thick furry sweater and Im still cold! I was so tired of the horrible summer but I think I'm not tired of it any more, lol.
> ...


I dunno. Damned if it, damned if it isn't. Cold weather..joints have a fit. And its flue season. And snotty noses. And having to be inside more often which I hate. Hot weather, I can be outside in the shade and fiddle with plants and stuff but my psoriasis flares up and I get all sweaty. So...psoriasis or joint aches. Decisions decisions, lol.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 30, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I do understand the phenomenon, and the concern that somebody I care about might believe the crap that they spew. But It is my opinion that mean spirited people are noted as mean spirited people by decent people. And those who are hateful are going to be that way regardless and are noted when they are and their opinion is pretty much dismissed. I don't judge anybody by what hateful people say about them. In fact, those the hateful people trash I figure must be pretty good people. 

I rarely post here outside of the Coffee Shop any more, but I've seen some pretty nasty things said about me by those hateful people. And I just shrug and be me. It feels really good to detach from the hateful and not give them power to bother me.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 30, 2020)

Is it just me or do any of the other Coffee Shop gang members often have temporary slight memory losses due to constipation?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 30, 2020)

Big Black Dog said:


> Is it just me or do any of the other Coffee Shop gang members often have temporary slight memory losses due to constipation?


I forget.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 30, 2020)

I don't own a basketball pump anymore. My Grandnephew's Christmas soccer ball was delivered this morning uninflected. I know I already bought him a customized wooden box(we done he call it a "jewelry box) and a gold plated chain with his team number 3, but he sent me his Christmas wish list to forward to Mom. It included a soccer ball, and Mom said she would not be buying that for him.

So, as my role as the silly, fun uncle, I bought it. It's my sworn duty to spoil him. But I realize that some of the staple goods of childhood are no longer to be found in the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate. No skate key, no transistor AM radio, no airplane glue, no stack of Mad Magazines.

I know that technology has rendered all my childhood accoutrement useless. The sidesaddle baskets on bicycles have been supplanted by bullet-proof backpacks. The transistor radio is now an iPod. The skate key morphed into Wheelies. 

I pined for the future as a kid. Hopes of flying cars and the George Jetson lifestyle beckoned. But here we are, on the cusp of a new year and a new decade and I find myself missing 1964 more every day.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 30, 2020)

Big Black Dog said:


> Is it just me or do any of the other Coffee Shop gang members often have temporary slight memory losses due to constipation?



Well for sure my memory for dates, names, specific terms etc. isn't what it used to be, but I don't think constipation is the reason.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 30, 2020)

Nosmo King said:


> I don't own a basketball pump anymore. My Grandnephew's Christmas soccer ball was delivered this morning uninflected. I know I already bought him a customized wooden box(we done he call it a "jewelry box) and a gold plated chain with his team number 3, but he sent me his Christmas wish list to forward to Mom. It included a soccer ball, and Mom said she would not be buying that for him.
> 
> So, as my role as the silly, fun uncle, I bought it. It's my sworn duty to spoil him. But I realize that some of the staple goods of childhood are no longer to be found in the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate. No skate key, no transistor AM radio, no airplane glue, no stack of Mad Magazines.
> 
> ...



I have one of those huge balls used in physical therapy and such that both Hombre and I use--he for his back, me to keep my frozen shoulder syndrome under control. And the absence of a pump to inflate it and keep it inflated presented a unique problem to solve. And you're right. The staples of our youth are simply no longer around any more.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 1, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > I don't own a basketball pump anymore. My Grandnephew's Christmas soccer ball was delivered this morning uninflected. I know I already bought him a customized wooden box(we done he call it a "jewelry box) and a gold plated chain with his team number 3, but he sent me his Christmas wish list to forward to Mom. It included a soccer ball, and Mom said she would not be buying that for him.
> ...


They're called Pilates balls.  Had an old bicycle pump (belonged to my dad) that the seals had gone bad in.  It went in the recycle bin.  Have a cheap plastic one the came with something I bought a year ago, not sure if it's stored in a box or also got stuffed in the recycle bin.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 1, 2020)

Here's my two new acquisitions, extra super deals on both.  Paid about a quarter of what they normally go for.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 1, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Here's my two new acquisitions, extra super deals on both.  Paid about a quarter of what they normally go for.
> 
> View attachment 424012
> 
> View attachment 424013


Did you buy a codpiece?


----------



## beautress (Dec 1, 2020)

SFC Ollie said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Is it just me or do any of the other Coffee Shop gang members often have temporary slight memory losses due to constipation?
> ...


Me three. Or was it too?


----------



## beautress (Dec 1, 2020)

beautress said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


I had a 5 minute chest pain scare the other day, but I'm okay. It was likely related to stress and a gallbladder issue when I forgot the apple a day rule. I looked it up, and decided I needed to deal with the arthritic knees and get moving again. That, too, was part of looking it up. The exact pain fit the gallbladder description, and not the angina description. So pass the apple juice jug and a couple of apples.

It worked so well I could walk around Walmart today without the aid of their wheelchair shopping carts, and I didn't need a nap when I got home.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 1, 2020)

Nosmo King said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my two new acquisitions, extra super deals on both.  Paid about a quarter of what they normally go for.
> ...


Beaver tail flap leather shooting bag.  Of course I could use it as a codpiece.........  The St Lorriane cross would add extra protection.......


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 1, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Every little bit helps!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 3, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



One of my favorite stories is of Hombre in his far distant youth not long after we were married. He was working for an insurance company/finance agency and as one of the underlings in the firm spent a time doing collections meaning he had to repo furniture, appliances, electronic, cars etc. that were financed but unpaid.  So we were living in Santa Fe at the time and he worked all of northern NM including the Jicarilla Apache reservation.

He was sent up to the reservation to pick up a pickup and when he got there, no one was home but the pickup was there with four flat tires. So he went to the Apache police dept. to borrow a pump and all they had was a hand pump without a handle. He pumped up 4 tires on that pickup using a shingle to push down on the pump and then manually pulling it back up.

The man and wife, both Apaches, arrived home on foot just as he was hooking up the towbar. They were both quite tipsy and found the whole situation funny. The woman said she had just had a baby but he was too small to bring home so they had to leave him at the hospital for awhile. She asked hubby what his name was and he replied "Perry." She said that was what she was going to name that baby. So now presumably there is a middle aged Apache somewhere named Perry.


----------



## beautress (Dec 3, 2020)

Romance update:
no touching
no talking about my allergy to cigarettes
no mowing (I have to stay away from all outside work)
all sewing is do is bad
All crochet work is unimportant
I am frowned upon if I do artwork
no talking when he is playin computer games on his cell phone
I have to pay for all restaurant meals
his last girlfriend billed him for her "gift" and he thought I should pay for 
I didn't so he countered with a litany of my faults every time he comes in beginning with "You know I don't like ________  " ( fill in the blank of anything I like to eat)
The next time he complains about chicken, I swear he's gonna be the one to buy the expensive cut of meat he craves
I found out he gets a retirement check every month.
all his spare time is spent going to visit his friends 4 times a week.
I buy all the groceries, pay all the bills, etc.
I had to buy a 24x35 building to keep my fabrics to empty all the bedrooms so he can entertain his friends who live so far he wants me to provide bed and breakfast 
I'm so glad he still lives in the house guest room..
Ain't love grand.​


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 3, 2020)

beautress said:


> Romance update:
> no touching
> no talking about my allergy to cigarettes
> no mowing (I have to stay away from all outside work)
> ...


Love?  Sounds like he's looking for a sugar mama who he can control.  If I was in your shoes he would have been gone a LOOOOOOOONG time ago.  I'd never put up with that crap.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 3, 2020)

Ya know, every time I log onto the site the first thing I see are all the pathetic repeat threads ad nauseum.  Same shit, different day and it's actually kinda depressing sometimes to see it over and over and over again.
I'm not talking about the Coffee Shop, I'm talking about most of the rest of the board. 
There have been days, I log on, see the battle threads and log right back off again.  I find I now spend most of my forum time on the muzzleloading forum though I have to be careful there, they're not as open and lenient as this site is........., not even close, I could easily get myself in real trouble.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 4, 2020)

beautress said:


> Romance update:
> no touching
> no talking about my allergy to cigarettes
> no mowing (I have to stay away from all outside work)
> ...



It doesn't sound like a healthy relationship my friend and certainly isn't a match made in heaven. But you know your own heart. If having him there is more important than the thought of being alone again then that is where you are. But that kind of negativity isn't good for anyone.


----------



## beautress (Dec 4, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Romance update:
> ...


He announced he will be leaving this household when he finishes the new chicken house. I told him not to criticize my cooking, church, artwork, and in general lay off the subject of me since every little thing I do is subject to his fire.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 4, 2020)

So today's puzzler:

Start with 80
Subtract your age
Add 40
The answer is the year you were born

(For the life of me I don't know how this works but it does for me.)


----------



## beautress (Dec 4, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> So today's puzzler:
> 
> Start with 80
> Subtract your age
> ...


How did you know.....?


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 4, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> So today's puzzler:
> 
> Start with 80
> Subtract your age
> ...


Strange, it worked for me too. But I suspect it does not work for people born after 2000.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 4, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > So today's puzzler:
> ...


It technically doesn’t work for anyone, but it still sort of works after 2000.  Someone born in 2001 is probably 19. 80-19=61 61+40=101.  So, born in 01.

Who it doesn’t work for is anyone born in December after the current date.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 4, 2020)

beautress said:


> Romance update:
> no touching
> no talking about my allergy to cigarettes
> no mowing (I have to stay away from all outside work)
> ...


Kick his sorry ass to the curb. Whatcha waiting for???


----------



## Gracie (Dec 4, 2020)

And tell him you will finish the chicken house yourself (even though you can hire someone to do it with the money you save from his freeloading but he doesn't have to know that).
Tell him to get out. Now. Immiediately. You don't need this shit.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 5, 2020)

I stole two rocks from the yard out back. Gonna paint them and give the two to my 3 buddies I made here that I will miss when I go IF I ever get to go. The rest? Meh. One gal told me today if I have been accepted into the Clique yet? I said nope..and I don't wanna be in it anyway. Buncha snoots from what I can tell. One not quite a buddy yet does crack me up. She is in her late 60's, uses a walker, and carries her switchblade everywhere she goes. Has the mouth of a drunken sailor too. F bomb this, F bomb that. Every other word is the F bomb. The "clique" hates her. I'm begining to love her, lol.

Anyway..I figure I may as well paint a few things since we are in lockdown starting Sunday. Only allowed out of our houses 1 day only per week. Got news for Gruesome Newsom...the local cops said they will not enforce it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 5, 2020)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > So today's puzzler:
> ...



Yes it does. A 19 year old born in 2001 - 80 minus 19 is 61 plus 40 = --01.

I know it's a simple rationale and I love working those kinds of puzzles, but I can't quite wrap my head around why this works for everybody.


----------



## Oddball (Dec 5, 2020)

Saturday morning!

Beware the black cat.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 5, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Think of it this way: what the problem really does is ask you to subtract your age from 120.  If you look at 120 as being equivalent to today, 2020, it's just subtracting your age from the current year.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 5, 2020)

Putting up the Christmas tree today.  I keep getting into Mrs. BBD’s way.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 5, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


 
Except that it still works in 2021????


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 5, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



It will only work in 2021 until your birthday.  If you add a year to your age but use the same equation, you'll get a different answer.  I would guess that's why you find that sort of thing this late in the year: most people have already had their birthdays.  Anyone born in late December would not get their birth year when doing that.  

For example, I am 46.  Using that equation, 80-46=34.  34+40=74.  I was born in 1974.  If I was born on December 23rd, though, I'd only be 45.  Then it would be 80-45=35.  35+40=75.  I would still have been born in 1974, so the equation would fail for me.
Switch to 2021.  I'm still going to be 46 until October, so the same equation would work.  But once I turn 47, I'll get 80-47=33.  33+40=73.  I wasn't born in 73.

There really isn't much to it, they just overly complicated a simple equation to make it appear to do something it really doesn't.


----------



## beautress (Dec 6, 2020)

Gracie said:


> [QUOTE="beautress, post: omitted for drivel and space considerations. <giggle>


Kick his sorry ass to the curb. Whatcha waiting for???
[/QUOTE]
He is still putting the insulation, flooring, and planned a "loft" for really cluttery stuff such as cotton lace yarns, cotton sport yarns, rug weight yarns, and a few moving boxes of acrylic 4-ply yarns, and an assortment of sewing machines used as display and teaching computer machines that embroider and do faux machine lace that resemble everything you ever wanted to see on pillowcases from anemones to zebras and 50 discs of objects, toys and crib floaties for anything you can imagine on a two dimensional surface or three.

There is a staggering amount of quilt fabrics in every hue, pastel, and a dozen tints of southwest atmospheric colors and warm and cool neutrals you can name, not to mention my collections of ornithilogical and lepidopteric subjects, not to mention several types of horticultural prints and enough leftovers to make crazy and log cabin quilts for 25 years of 8 hour days. You may think I'm exaggerating, but actually, I am wondering how I will get 3 more bedrooms full of fabrics stacked halfway up the walls in a 25x35X10' building, not counting yarns. Yes, I am a bonafide fiber artist cheerfully unknown down here since I dedicated my life to sewing quilts for aids babies, fatherless children, and an occasional quilt for fundraising for the H.E. A. R. T. S. Museum located about 5 miles from here on HWY 75.

Progress has sorta backed off since the Covid19 scare, plus knocking myself out to please my houseguest who himself is a Vietnam Vet but has no use for artwork and hates looking at the wake of completing one art piece after another and totally lacking in cleanup perspectives when it comes down to lifting after losing muscle abilities I had before having fibromyalgia for 15-17 years that caused me to retire at age 63 and leave that fabulously beautiful but frozen Platte River Valley of Casper, Wyoming.

Not to worry, because here, the dear ladies of the Tall Pines quilt do the heavy lifting of quilting the quilts tops produced on my well days. And I'm learning to bark back at the house guest who occupies the only bedroom not cluttered with my stash. This year, I hired helpers to clear the downstairs in which there were wall to wall fabric bins and boxes that precluded every square inch of the den, music rooms, etc.

An oils and acrylic painter can make masterpieces of a dozen tubes of paint, brushes, and supplies that occupy an 18 inch paintbox/easel. A fiber artist with a stash like mine doesn't have to go anywhere to make fabric paintings with preplanning and visually textured remnants accumulated over a lifetime of retail and private fabric sources.

Needless to say, some quilters end their careers when everyone in the family has enough quilts to last throughout their lifetimes. So what do they do with their leftovers? They call Freedombecki who accepts all cottons, pieces and yardages and tries her best to make a quilt for a good cause and gets the top to the Tall Pines Charity Bees for quilting and giving. I need to get my act together and take the half dozen tiny tops for tiny tots that are stored in the upstairs closet for that purpose.

USMB Quilt thread of some of those past works, plus inspirations from other people whose quilts were seen through bing and other image finders online may be found in the USMB Arts and Crafts boards at the "Artful Homemade Quilts Have a Way" thread.

Hope everyone has a great Sunday!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 7, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Okay I get it. But just like I understand the theory of how the international date line works, my brain simple won't wrap around it to see it like it does doing simple arithmetic or solving a puzzle or such. But then you are the math whiz so I'm gonna believe you told it like it is.


----------



## Oddball (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 7, 2020)

Last week I was listening to song parodies on You Tube and ran across one I haven't heard in a while.  The damn song has been stuck in my head for a week...........


Could be worse songs to have stuck in one's head.......


----------



## Shawnee_b (Dec 7, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Last week I was listening to song parodies on You Tube and ran across one I haven't heard in a while.  The damn song has been stuck in my head for a week...........
> 
> 
> Could be worse songs to have stuck in one's head.......



This one sticks in mine often.


_Well my name's John Lee Pettimore
Same as my daddy and his daddy before
You hardly ever saw Grandaddy down here
He only come to town about twice a year
He'd buy a hundred pounds of yeast and some copper line
Everybody knew that he made moonshine
Now the revenue man wanted Grandaddy bad
Headed up the holler with everything he had
'Fore my time but I've been told
He never come back from Copperhead Road
Now Daddy ran whiskey in a big block Dodge
Bought it at an auction at the Mason's Lodge
Johnson County Sheriff painted on the side
Just shot a coat of primer then he looked inside
Well him and my uncle tore that engine down
I still remember that rumblin' sound
When the Sheriff came around in the middle of the night
Heard mama cryin', knew something wasn't right… __More_


----------



## beautress (Dec 7, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Last week I was listening to song parodies on You Tube and ran across one I haven't heard in a while.  The damn song has been stuck in my head for a week...........
> 
> 
> Could be worse songs to have stuck in one's head.......


/blush


----------



## Shawnee_b (Dec 7, 2020)

Spose I can do the vid too   First 30 sec they show my personal shot glass twice.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 7, 2020)

Well this is a first. Woke up this morning and couldn't move my left leg due to extreme pain in the groin/hip area. Needed to pee, HAD to get out of the damn bed. But how??? So...I grunted, bit my lip, cussed a few times, then slid off the bed, THUMP to the floor, on my right side. Good thing my bed is not on a frame...not far to fall. Plus I pushed my MANY pillows over first before rolling off. Now. How to GET UP? Used every body part except the left leg and finally got to a standing position. Now what?  Grab chairs, hobble to dresser where my walking staff is, grab that, take an advil and just stand there holding the staff. Advil kicks in, so I walk around the room best I can. Felt better after unlocking whatever was locked. Still hurts, but at least I can move my leg better. After experimenting, I found I could walk very well if I pretended I was Mrs Ah-Wiggins from the carol burnett show. Don't more hip, lock knees together and walk with just calves moving...but it looked dumb so when I went outside for a cig, I took my staff.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 7, 2020)

Gracie said:


> lock knees together and walk with just calves moving



Sounds like my Prom date...


----------



## Gracie (Dec 7, 2020)

I'm only 68. I can imagine whats gonna wonk out at 70+.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 7, 2020)

Gracie said:


> I'm only 68. I can imagine whats gonna wonk out at 70+.



Gracie, if I had my way I would eat Vicodin's like Skittles...


----------



## Gracie (Dec 7, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm only 68. I can imagine whats gonna wonk out at 70+.
> ...


lol. I have them. But I have other stuff too, so I have to make sure there are 4 hours between each med that can harm me. Besides...vicodins do nothing for inflamation. Pain goes away, yes. But Advil works great on me..and its for inflamation. Only when its really bad do I drag out the vic....er....skittles.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 7, 2020)

Gracie I eat 4 10mg Norco's everyday for 8 years... I lived a pretty much normal life during that time... At the end of the 8 year period a had some rotten teeth that was causing me more pain than normal... Things got out of hand for about a month and I started the skittles routine... It wasn't a pretty picture... That was 6 years ago and I haven't eat any since, but I don't live a normal life anymore either... But life is good...


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 7, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Last week I was listening to song parodies on You Tube and ran across one I haven't heard in a while.  The damn song has been stuck in my head for a week...........
> 
> 
> Could be worse songs to have stuck in one's head.......



You can usually get over it by singing it loudly out loud. But given the lyrics, I wouldn't sing it where the neighbors can hear you.


----------



## beautress (Dec 8, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


> Gracie I eat 4 10mg Norco's everyday for 8 years... I lived a pretty much normal life during that time... At the end of the 8 year period a had some rotten teeth that was causing me more pain than normal... Things got out of hand for about a month and I started the skittles routine... It wasn't a pretty picture... That was 6 years ago and I haven't eat any since, but I don't live a normal life anymore either... But life is good...


Define "skittles," plz.  Thx.


----------



## beautress (Dec 8, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Last week I was listening to song parodies on You Tube and ran across one I haven't heard in a while.  The damn song has been stuck in my head for a week...........
> 
> 
> Could be worse songs to have stuck in one's head.......


LMAO


----------



## beautress (Dec 8, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Last week I was listening to song parodies on You Tube and ran across one I haven't heard in a while.  The damn song has been stuck in my head for a week...........
> ...


<giggle>

I definitely shoulda been here last night instead of watchin' noozhax....


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 8, 2020)

beautress said:


> Define "skittles," plz. Thx.



*SUGAR DELIVERY SYSTEM...

*


----------



## beautress (Dec 8, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Define "skittles," plz. Thx.
> ...


Aw, Ridgerunner, that's sweet.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 8, 2020)

beautress said:


> Aw, Ridgerunner, that's sweet.



True story...


*Skittles ingredients*
Skittles’ ingredients are: Sugar, corn syrup, hydrogenated palm kernel oil, apple juice from concentrate, less than 2% - citric acid, dextrin, modified corn starch, natural and artificial flavors, coloring (includes yellow 6 lake, red 40 lake, yellow 5 lake, blue 2 lake, yellow 5, red 40, yellow 6, blue 1 lake, blue 1), ascorbic acid (vitamin c).
*What’s In My Food: Skittles Ingredients Label Explained | HubPages*


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 9, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Last week I was listening to song parodies on You Tube and ran across one I haven't heard in a while.  The damn song has been stuck in my head for a week...........
> ...


I tried that and it made it worse........  Now the whole neighborhood is singing it...........


----------



## beautress (Dec 9, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Your parody could go viral!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 9, 2020)

This story has been circulating the internet for years but it never gets old. And the message at the end is more important than ever.





The Black Telephone

Those of us old enough to remember when the phone was wired to the wall, usually in the kitchen, can relate to this story. I loved this read.

When I was a young boy, my father had one of the first telephones in our neighborhood. I remember the polished, old case fastened to the wall. The shiny receiver hung on the side of the box.. I was too little to reach the telephone, but used to listen with fascination when my mother talked to it.

Then I discovered that somewhere inside the wonderful device lived an amazing person. Her name was "Information Please" and there was nothing she did not know. Information Please could supply anyone's number and the correct time.

My personal experience with the genie-in-a-bottle came one day while my mother was visiting a neighbor. Amusing myself at the tool bench in the basement, I whacked my finger with a hammer, the pain was terrible, but there seemed no point in crying because there was no one home to give sympathy. I walked around the house sucking my throbbing finger, finally arriving at the stairway.

The telephone! Quickly, I ran for the footstool in the parlor and dragged it to the landing. Climbing up, I unhooked the receiver in the parlor and held it to my ear. "Information, please," I said into the mouthpiece just above my head.

A click or two and a small clear voice spoke into my ear. "Information."

"I hurt my finger..." I wailed into the phone, the tears came readily enough now that I had an audience..

"Isn't your mother home?" came the question

"Nobody's home but me," I blubbered.

"Are you bleeding?" the voice asked

"No, "I replied. "I hit my finger with the hammer and it hurts."

"Can you open the icebox?" she asked.

I said I could.

"Then chip off a little bit of ice and hold it to your finger," said the voice.

After that, I called "Information Please" for everything. I asked her for help with my geography, and she told me where Philadelphia was. She helped me with my math.

She told me my pet chipmunk that I had caught in the park just the day before, would eat fruit and nuts.

Then, there was the time Petey, our pet canary, died. I called, "Information Please," and told her the sad story. She listened, and then said things grown-ups say to soothe a child. But I was not consoled. I asked her, "Why is it that birds should sing so beautifully and bring joy to all families, only to end up as a heap of feathers on the bottom of a cage?"

She must have sensed my deep concern, for she said quietly, " Wayne , always remember that there are other worlds to sing in." Somehow I felt better.

Another day I was on the telephone, "Information Please."

"Information," said in the now familiar voice.

"How do I spell fix?" I asked

All this took place in a small town in the Pacific Northwest . When I was nine years old, we moved across the country to Boston . I missed my friend very much.

"Information Please" belonged in that old wooden box back home and I somehow never thought of trying the shiny new phone that sat on the table in the hall. As I grew into my teens, the memories of those childhood conversations never really left me. Often, in moments of doubt and perplexity I would recall the serene sense of security I had then. I appreciated now how patient, understanding, and kind she was to have spent her time on a little boy.

A few years later, on my way west to college, my plane put down in Seattle . I had about a half-hour or so between planes. I spent 15 minutes or so on the phone with my sister, who lived there now. Then without thinking what I was doing, I dialed my hometown operator and said, "Information Please."

Miraculously, I heard the small, clear voice I knew so well.

"Information."

I hadn't planned this, but I heard myself saying, "Could you please tell me how to spell fix?"

There was a long pause. Then came the soft spoken answer, "I guess your finger must have healed by now."

I laughed, "So it's really you," I said. "I wonder if you have any idea how much you meant to me during that time?"

"I wonder," she said, "if you know how much your calls meant to me. I never had any children and I used to look forward to your calls."

I told her how often I had thought of her over the years and I asked if I could call her again when I came back to visit my sister.

"Please do," she said. "Just ask for Sally."

Three months later I was back in Seattle .

A different voice answered, "Information."

I asked for Sally.

"Are you a friend?" she said.

"Yes, a very old friend," I answered.

"I'm sorry to have to tell you this," She said. "Sally had been working part time the last few years because she was sick. She died five weeks ago."

Before I could hang up, she said, "Wait a minute, did you say your name was Wayne ?" "

"Yes." I answered.

Well, Sally left a message for you. She wrote it down in case you called. Let me read it to you. The note said, "Tell him there are other worlds to sing in. He'll know what I mean."

I thanked her and hung up. I knew what Sally meant.

Never underestimate the impression you may make on others. Whose life have you touched today?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 10, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


> This story has been circulating the internet for years but it never gets old. And the message at the end is more important than ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for that Ridgerunner.  I had this on my computer but hadn't thought about it for some time.  I led a group we called the "Senior Saints" at our church for several years, and I read that piece one day when doing a presentation. I don't think there was a dry eye in the house. Probably all of us know at least one or two people who made a difference in our lives sometimes through just a thought or a phrase.  That's why I strongly advocate Cinderella's mother's advice as she was dying: "Have courage and be kind." We never know what affect we might have on another.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 10, 2020)

It's snowing.......  Probably won't stick though, too warm.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 10, 2020)

For those who might be interested...

(Eclipse)

Newsletter Issue 100 (timeanddate.com)


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 10, 2020)

I was mistaken, the temp has dropped and the snow is sticking, already a good half inch at my house.  Not sure about at Fox's house but I'm closer to the mountains than she is.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 10, 2020)

Typical mountain weather.....  The snow stopped, the sun came out and much of what fell is already melted though my weather applet says it's 35 degrees and raining........


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 10, 2020)

My paternal Grandmother died in the summer of 1965. The following spring my grandfather decided to salve his grief by visiting his brother, Uncle Ducky, in balmy Pinellas Park, Florida. And I was invited to go along!

I was the first of my family to board an airplane. At the time, air travel was glamorous and exciting, now it has all the glamour of bingo night at the volunteer fire department. As a precocious nine year old, I was doted over by the beautiful stewardesses. I got the pins and even a model of the jet we were on. No swag was withheld. A TWA flight bag in red nylon and an ice cream sundae were my gifts just for traveling with Grandpa!

I found Florida to be exotic and fascinating. Tales of alligators prowling canals and manmade lakes, the actual ship used to film the Marlon Brando version of Mutiny on the Bounty, private zoos offering encounters with flamboyant birds and chattering monkeys and my very first visit to a McDonalds!

But none of that compared to living in Uncle Ducky and Aunt Sis's house for ten whole days. All of Ducky's private treasure trove was at my disposal. Admittedly, some of those marvelous objects should have been withheld.

Ducky served in the U.S. Navy's Shore Patrol during World War II. So many of the treasures were War surplus or things Ducky actually used as he broke up bar fights between drunken service men while on leave in Honolulu. Hand cuffs, a leather blackjack stuffed with lead beads and about the size of a turkey drumstick, a Billy club and a two way radio.

And that radio captivated me. I decided to see what made it work. Screwdriver in hand, I carefully pryed the back from it. There were wires and tubes and mysterious gizmos for me to dissect. I fiddled and fumbled around inside the radio which was about the size of a loaf of bread. Suddenly, I found myself thrown across the room and against the bed! The room smelled of the air after a lightening strike and a pale blue cloud swirled around my dizzy head.

Ducky, to his credit, was not cross with me, figuring the electrical shock that emanated from the capacitor was ample punishment for my childish curiously. Rather he picked me up with his bearlike arms, dusted me off and carried me into his living room where he asked me if I learned my lesson.

Through a veil of shameful tears, I told him I had and asked for forgiveness. Then he lead me out to his carport, another Florida thing that surprised me, put me into his car and ferried my off for an ice cream cone which was lapped up while marveling at the vast Gulf of Mexico.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 11, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


> For those who might be interested...
> 
> (Eclipse)
> 
> Newsletter Issue 100 (timeanddate.com)



And on December 21 the planets align to create a very bright "Star of Bethlehem" but in North America it will only be visible  low in the western sky for an hour or so after sundown.  I love these astronomical phemonena though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 11, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> I was mistaken, the temp has dropped and the snow is sticking, already a good half inch at my house.  Not sure about at Fox's house but I'm closer to the mountains than she is.



We also got between a half inch & inch of accumulation that didn't last long. But not knowing where Mother Nature was going with it, it did cause us to cancel our weekly 42 game.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 11, 2020)

And Happy Friday Coffee Shoppers. The sun is shining in Albuquerque--it's quite chilly but pleasant outside for December. Supposed to rain this afternoon which we seriously need--extreme drought over most of the state right now--and the weather forecast is accurate some of the time. 

Happy a great day!


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 11, 2020)

My paternal grandparents owned one of those aluminum Christmas trees. The kind that was assembled and set in the corner. Not like ours that had to be sought out at a Christmas trees farm. It had to be sawed down, put on top of our turtle shaped Mercury, secured with hemp twine then held onto with freezing mitten clad hands for the trip back home.

Grandpa's tree did not require an hour or two of stringing lights, hanging ornaments and slathering with strands of aluminum tinsel. Rather, Grandpa's tree had a rotating color wheel. About the size of an oscillating fan, the wheel had a spot light fronted by a 12" diameter wheel with color gels. The silver tree would be yellow then red then green and blue. Sit back and wonder at the magical color show.

Grandma augmented the tree with pink satin ornaments. No sentimental collection of glass baubles carefully wrapped each Mew Year's Day to be brought down from the attic come next December. We were the stewards of those heirlooms. A Mickey Mouse from 1935, glittering green balls from the War Years, and one that had Santa in his sleigh waving a bottle of Coca Cola were on our tree, and on Mom's tree to this very day.

In the days before cable TV, I often wondered if Grandpa could attach his TV antennae wire to the aluminum tree and maybe pick up unavailable stations from far off Cleveland or Wheeling. Grandpa never took me up on that. "Just sit back and watch the magical color show."


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 11, 2020)

Just saw this and it was too beautiful not to post. Christmas sailing ship just off the Oregon coast at Garibaldi.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 12, 2020)

I loved reading that, Ridgerunner. Wayne and Sally.
I especially loved this:
there are other worlds to sing in


----------



## Oddball (Dec 12, 2020)

Saturday morning!

Oh the days when the 'toons had a level of cultural literacy.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 12, 2020)

Nosmo King said:


> My paternal grandparents owned one of those aluminum Christmas trees. The kind that was assembled and set in the corner. Not like ours that had to be sought out at a Christmas trees farm. It had to be sawed down, put on top of our turtle shaped Mercury, secured with hemp twine then held onto with freezing mitten clad hands for the trip back home.
> 
> Grandpa's tree did not require an hour or two of stringing lights, hanging ornaments and slathering with strands of aluminum tinsel. Rather, Grandpa's tree had a rotating color wheel. About the size of an oscillating fan, the wheel had a spot light fronted by a 12" diameter wheel with color gels. The silver tree would be yellow then red then green and blue. Sit back and wonder at the magical color show.
> 
> ...


We had that tree for several years when I was a kid...


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 12, 2020)

If my rememberer is correct Mr. Sears and Mr. Roebuck sold our family one in the early 60's...


----------



## boedicca (Dec 12, 2020)

Today is a fabulous day!   mr. boe is orchestrating a giant reorganizing project,and is now moving a bunch of stuff that had been stored in my work room for the past few years into a new storage shed.  By the end of the weekend, I will have my own work room again!   Christmas is early at chez boe this year.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 12, 2020)

There's something wrong with my PC.  The Windows 7 boot on this PC isn't fully loading.  It gets to the desktop, but doesn't finish loading everything, I can't really click on anything, even if I'm able to get it to start shutting down, that doesn't finish, either.  It's the same sort of problem if I go into safe mode.  My Linux Mint boot, on the other hand, is working fine.

I'm guessing it's software, rather than hardware, but Linux can sometimes run on bad hardware that causes Windows to fail, so it's not certain.  I'm going to try digging out my Windows disk tomorrow and see if I can do a repair with that.  Otherwise I'll have to pull files I want to keep from that partition and try to reinstall Windows.  At least I have this Linux boot to let me  continue using the PC and accessing the Windows files.  It's very annoying to have to deal with it all, though. Plus I worked today, so not the best day ever lol.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 13, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> There's something wrong with my PC.  The Windows 7 boot on this PC isn't fully loading.  It gets to the desktop, but doesn't finish loading everything, I can't really click on anything, even if I'm able to get it to start shutting down, that doesn't finish, either.  It's the same sort of problem if I go into safe mode.  My Linux Mint boot, on the other hand, is working fine.
> 
> I'm guessing it's software, rather than hardware, but Linux can sometimes run on bad hardware that causes Windows to fail, so it's not certain.  I'm going to try digging out my Windows disk tomorrow and see if I can do a repair with that.  Otherwise I'll have to pull files I want to keep from that partition and try to reinstall Windows.  At least I have this Linux boot to let me  continue using the PC and accessing the Windows files.  It's very annoying to have to deal with it all, though. Plus I worked today, so not the best day ever lol.



We upgraded to Windows 10 and it has proved to a very stable system. However I have had to reinstall it on my laptop a couple of times which once it is installed, Microsoft does the reinstalls for free. The reinstalls sure clear up a lot of glitches though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 13, 2020)

boedicca said:


> Today is a fabulous day!   mr. boe is orchestrating a giant reorganizing project,and is now moving a bunch of stuff that had been stored in my work room for the past few years into a new storage shed.  By the end of the weekend, I will have my own work room again!   Christmas is early at chez boe this year.



Well Merry Christmas early then Boe.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 13, 2020)

In one scene in the movie "Sleepless in Seattle", Sam Baldwin and son Jonah live in a houseboat. And when he is at the deck, a beautiful sailboat all decked out in Christmas lights sails by. Seems Seattle has a Christmas Ship festival in which lots of fishing boats, ferrys, sailboats, yachts and such deck out in Christmas finery for a parade. I would love to see that.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 13, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> There's something wrong with my PC.  The Windows 7 boot on this PC isn't fully loading.  It gets to the desktop, but doesn't finish loading everything, I can't really click on anything, even if I'm able to get it to start shutting down, that doesn't finish, either.  It's the same sort of problem if I go into safe mode.  My Linux Mint boot, on the other hand, is working fine.
> 
> I'm guessing it's software, rather than hardware, but Linux can sometimes run on bad hardware that causes Windows to fail, so it's not certain.  I'm going to try digging out my Windows disk tomorrow and see if I can do a repair with that.  Otherwise I'll have to pull files I want to keep from that partition and try to reinstall Windows.  At least I have this Linux boot to let me  continue using the PC and accessing the Windows files.  It's very annoying to have to deal with it all, though. Plus I worked today, so not the best day ever lol.


If I were you I'd back up all my essential files anyway then try a repair, if the repair doesn't work and you have to do a new clean install you've already done the backup and don't have to wait.  What's your hardware configuration?  You may want to just upgrade to Win10.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 13, 2020)

The last two days have basically been rest days getting little piddly things done.  Yesterday I felt just kind of blah all over, probably lack of sleep and the "high" humidity messing with my sinuses.  Today's not so bad but still feel a little off, decided not to do much today either.  Hopefully I'll be better tomorrow.  Last Tuesday I had my annual VA appointment, finally told the Doc about the constant (fluctuating severity) pain in my left hip, he did some poking, hit the spot and I almost jumped off the table.......  Thankfully my fear of a deteriorating hip socket was unfounded, friggin' bursitis.  A steroid shot into the bursa sac and by the time I was heading to my truck my hip felt brand new again.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 13, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> The last two days have basically been rest days getting little piddly things done.  Yesterday I felt just kind of blah all over, probably lack of sleep and the "high" humidity messing with my sinuses.  Today's not so bad but still feel a little off, decided not to do much today either.  Hopefully I'll be better tomorrow.  Last Tuesday I had my annual VA appointment, finally told the Doc about the constant (fluctuating severity) pain in my left hip, he did some poking, hit the spot and I almost jumped off the table.......  Thankfully my fear of a deteriorating hip socket was unfounded, friggin' bursitis.  A steroid shot into the bursa sac and by the time I was heading to my truck my hip felt brand new again.


Damn!  Can't tell my left from my right......  Right hip, not left.......


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 13, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > There's something wrong with my PC.  The Windows 7 boot on this PC isn't fully loading.  It gets to the desktop, but doesn't finish loading everything, I can't really click on anything, even if I'm able to get it to start shutting down, that doesn't finish, either.  It's the same sort of problem if I go into safe mode.  My Linux Mint boot, on the other hand, is working fine.
> ...


That PC is fairly old hardware.

I reinstalled Win7. I’m going through the long process of setting things up again, but at least it seemsto be working. Maybe a software update caused a problem, maybe virus/malware, who knows. It happens, I‘lol hope things go back to normal, and I still have the Linux boot set up if there are more issues


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 13, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The last two days have basically been rest days getting little piddly things done.  Yesterday I felt just kind of blah all over, probably lack of sleep and the "high" humidity messing with my sinuses.  Today's not so bad but still feel a little off, decided not to do much today either.  Hopefully I'll be better tomorrow.  Last Tuesday I had my annual VA appointment, finally told the Doc about the constant (fluctuating severity) pain in my left hip, he did some poking, hit the spot and I almost jumped off the table.......  Thankfully my fear of a deteriorating hip socket was unfounded, friggin' bursitis.  A steroid shot into the bursa sac and by the time I was heading to my truck my hip felt brand new again.
> ...


As long as the doc gets the correct one


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 14, 2020)

This one did make me giggle because we have been ordering a lot more stuff instead of shopping this year due to COVID. And I had just commented on FB that we have so many packages going every which way we aren't sure what's still out there. 




Two rednecks were looking at a Sears catalog and admiring the models.
One says to the other, 'Have you seen the beautiful girls in this catalog?'
The second one replies, 'Yes, they are very beautiful. And look at the price!'
The first one says, with wide eyes, 'Wow, they aren't very expensive. At this price, I'm buying one.'
The second one smiles and pats him on the back. 'Good idea! Order one and if she's as beautiful as she is in the catalog, I will get one too.'
Three weeks later, the youngest redneck asks his friend, 'Did you ever receive the girl you ordered from the Sears catalog?'
The second redneck replies, 'No, but it shouldn't be long now. I got her clothes yesterday!'


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 14, 2020)

And in the too beautiful not to post category, this is a frozen waterfall in Iceland


----------



## Shawnee_b (Dec 14, 2020)

Tiny Pygmy Possums Discovered on Kangaroo Island After Fears Bushfires Had Wiped Them Out
					

On Kangaroo Island off the coast of South Australia, pygmy possums were found to have survived massive wildfires that torched their habitat.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 14, 2020)

I was carted out of the Luxurious Pipmplelbutt Estate this morning. I've bee suffering some mobility issues lately and my magnificent brother and I have agreed that the time has come for deeper evavaluation and medical considereration. And so I find myself ensconced on the fifth floor of East Liverpool City Hospital. 

Do not be alarmed! Daisy is fine. And I expect to be released, pending some rehab within days. While I do not expecte to be tripping the light fantastic anytime soon, I should be well enough to resume hosting duties as soon as the pandemic wanes.

But today, I want to talk about being taken away by ambulance. I had romantically assumed that an ambulance ride from my home would envolve more sensory elements. The smell of burning gasoline and silicone and paint. The sight of wailing women, upset that their private sanctuaries were crumbling. In short, the wails and whys of "Oh! Nosmo! We hardly knew ye!" The Rock & Roll scenario playing out in my front lawn. Screeching guitars and sadfaced chicks wondering how I might of let it all go bad.

But, alas, here I am. Let me give you an updated tomorrow.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 14, 2020)

Nosmo King said:


> I was carted out of the Luxurious Pipmplelbutt Estate this morning. I've bee suffering some mobility issues lately and my magnificent brother and I have agreed that the time has come for deeper evavaluation and medical considereration. And so I find myself ensconced on the fifth floor of East Liverpool City Hospital.
> 
> Do not be alarmed! Daisy is fine. And I expect to be released, pending some rehab within days. While I do not expecte to be tripping the light fantastic anytime soon, I should be well enough to resume hosting duties as soon as the pandemic wanes.
> 
> ...



Oh wow Nosmo. Hope it is not something serious or results in something you would rather do without. Or not do without as it may be. Glad you're well enough to have a sense of humor though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 15, 2020)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys. May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here. Meanwhile we pray or send positive vibes or keep vigil for:

Harper, the inspiration for the vigil list.
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Kat for wellness
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Mindful and healing for her shoulder.
Good results for Nosmo King 's step nephew dealing with difficult surgeries.
Beautress for wellness.
Corazon for wellness.
Ringel, Peach, Gracie, everybody dealing with depression and adjustment.
Mindful's daughter diagnosed with cancer.
Ollie's brother recovering from major surgery.
Nosmo King for healing and health

And we keep the light on so others who have been away can find their way back and we hope they do.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 15, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> A steroid shot into the bursa sac and by the time I was heading to my truck my hip felt brand new again.



I have always said...


----------



## Gracie (Dec 15, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> In one scene in the movie "Sleepless in Seattle", Sam Baldwin and son Jonah live in a houseboat. And when he is at the deck, a beautiful sailboat all decked out in Christmas lights sails by. Seems Seattle has a Christmas Ship festival in which lots of fishing boats, ferrys, sailboats, yachts and such deck out in Christmas finery for a parade. I would love to see that.
> 
> View attachment 428479
> View attachment 428481View attachment 428480


They do that in Morro Bay, too. Called Lighted Boat Parade.
Used to watch it every xmas for 30 years.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 15, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> The last two days have basically been rest days getting little piddly things done.  Yesterday I felt just kind of blah all over, probably lack of sleep and the "high" humidity messing with my sinuses.  Today's not so bad but still feel a little off, decided not to do much today either.  Hopefully I'll be better tomorrow.  Last Tuesday I had my annual VA appointment, finally told the Doc about the constant (fluctuating severity) pain in my left hip, he did some poking, hit the spot and I almost jumped off the table.......  Thankfully my fear of a deteriorating hip socket was unfounded, friggin' bursitis.  A steroid shot into the bursa sac and by the time I was heading to my truck my hip felt brand new again.


Did the shot hurt? I'm thinking I have that too and its not the RA. Then again..my left foot goes numb if I walk too much .....so....who knows?


----------



## Mindful (Dec 15, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys. May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here. Meanwhile we pray or send positive vibes or keep vigil for:
> 
> Harper, the inspiration for the vigil list.
> Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
> ...



Things have turned out not so bad.

She’s had radical surgery. Is at home recovering.

Her follow up further biopsies and surgeon consultation revealed the cancer has been stopped in its tracks. It has not spread, so there will be no chemo.

Can’t visit, because of Covid. So shall be heading back to the eastern Mediterranean. I hope!! I need a test, before travel.....€150.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 15, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> And in the too beautiful not to post category, this is a frozen waterfall in Iceland
> 
> View attachment 429194


Hang a few ornaments, string some lights, a little tinsel and voila!  Instant Christmas tree.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 15, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The last two days have basically been rest days getting little piddly things done.  Yesterday I felt just kind of blah all over, probably lack of sleep and the "high" humidity messing with my sinuses.  Today's not so bad but still feel a little off, decided not to do much today either.  Hopefully I'll be better tomorrow.  Last Tuesday I had my annual VA appointment, finally told the Doc about the constant (fluctuating severity) pain in my left hip, he did some poking, hit the spot and I almost jumped off the table.......  Thankfully my fear of a deteriorating hip socket was unfounded, friggin' bursitis.  A steroid shot into the bursa sac and by the time I was heading to my truck my hip felt brand new again.
> ...


No, it didn't hurt though I did feel the uncomfortable pressure of the serum being pushed in and by the time I reached the hospital exit I could feel a major difference, no pain.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 15, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys. May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here. Meanwhile we pray or send positive vibes or keep vigil for:
> ...


What kind of cancer is it again?


----------



## Mindful (Dec 15, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



It was a rare form of cervical  cancer, but not as aggressive as first thought.

Several scans did not pick it up. She felt something was wrong, and persisted. Finally paying privately (in England) for the scan which did discover it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 15, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Make absolutely sure she has it monitored at minimum once a year.  Five + years ago when they found the cancer in her they did a full hysterectomy and declared her cancer free so she never followed up.......  When the cancer returned and was discovered four years later it was stage four by that time, apparently it was the surgery itself that caused the cancer to spread.  
Did they say it was Leiomyosarcoma?


----------



## Mindful (Dec 15, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I can’t remember. We do regular scans over here, (preventative healthcare) and also mammograms.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 15, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


The reason I ask is that's kinda similar to what happened to my wife.  Find out for sure what kind of cancer it is then find a very good OB/GYN Oncologist ASAP!!  Despite what the surgeon said she may need to start chemo as soon as possible.  The reason I say that is very little is known about these rare forms of cancer and typically most doctors are unaware of how dangerous it is, they see it like it's a typical carcenoma.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 15, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I get what you’re saying, and thank you, but I can’t  approach her with cancer talk at this time. She’s emotionally fragile right now about it, was having anxiety attacks in the hospital. They’ve already suggested removing some lymph glands, as a precautionary measure. So she’ll have to face further surgery in January.

Her partner should be providing her with the support she needs. At least I hope he is.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 15, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


I understand but before they do any more surgery she needs to talk with a specialist ESPECIALLY if it is a form of sarcoma.  Look up Sarcoma Centers so you at least have the information onhand but again you need to find out if it's a sarcoma or a carcinoma.  If it's a sarcoma she will need to act quickly for the best possible outcome.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 15, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


I'm sorry I may be adding to your worries but this is important, I know I may be coming across as alarmist but this is potentially serious.  Survival rates in the early (localized) states are good, about 85%, if it advances the survival rates drop dramatically.  If it gets to stage 4 survival rates drop to around 9%. 
Again I apologize for adding to your worries at this time but I feel it's important for you and ultimately her to have all the facts.  If it's not a sarcoma more's the better and I've been needlessly alarmist but if it is a sarcoma..........  Find out as soon as you can.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 15, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys. May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here. Meanwhile we pray or send positive vibes or keep vigil for:
> ...



So good to hear a good outcome. My hubby was lucky that way--prostate cancer but caught early and surgery got it all so no radiation or chemo required. 15 years cancer free now. We'll keep her on the vigil list until they complete all tests.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 15, 2020)

I was watching Christmas music videos on the computer last night and the next thing I knew it was after 2 a.m. I must get to bed earlier tonight.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 15, 2020)

This morning the crew of dedicated pixies bore my p and into the mysterious roo whrere the MRI machine dwells. Thw wman who operates this derivative of HAL from 2001: A Space Odyssey knew her stuff around the technology. But the way she handled my and my sore leg made Mr seriously consider amputation as an option.

There are new stations distributing IV fluids here. They pump and monitor the flow 1 1/2 hour at a clip. Then they send out a sad little tone to Brilliant the command the room, demanding to be changed, like an obstinate two year old.

I hate to encourage the kitchen staff by ordering coffee. Repeated orders might weave them thinking their coffee is desired and then fail to make the necessary improvements. And that would be a disservice to my fellow patients.

I'll let you know how we're making out tomorrow.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 15, 2020)

Nosmo King said:


> This morning the crew of dedicated pixies bore my p and into the mysterious roo whrere the MRI machine dwells. Thw wman who operates this derivative of HAL from 2001: A Space Odyssey knew her stuff around the technology. But the way she handled my and my sore leg made Mr seriously consider amputation as an option.
> 
> There are new stations distributing IV fluids here. They pump and monitor the flow 1 1/2 hour at a clip. Then they send out a sad little tone to Brilliant the command the room, demanding to be changed, like an obstinate two year old.
> 
> ...


Considering your current challenge applying digital ink on a digital page correctly I'd say you're making out quite well on what the doctor ordered for pain........


----------



## Mindful (Dec 16, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Is he getting regular follow ups?

Ringel posted a cautionary tale. One to keep in mind.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 16, 2020)

Well shit.  I just got a positive result from a COVID test this morning.

Can't go in to work, which is of course bad because I want to be paid.  The really bad part is that my Christmas plans have been ended.  I was going to drive up to see the little one on Christmas Eve, then drive a little more to see the friends I lived with before coming back down.

My girlfriend got tested at the same time I did, she's negative.  The symptoms I had, which were an elevated temperature and general aching like a mild cold, are gone.  It's possible that I have a false positive, it's possible I had a cold at the same time as COVID and the cold is gone, it's possible it's just COVID and I'm experiencing varying symptoms, who knows.  But I'm stuck at the house for the next X amount of days.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Mindful (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 16, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Yes they do the obligatory annual PSA test and so far no recurrence. But he had an excellent physician at that time who did all the routine checks and they caught it very early. Hombre's brother was too advanced when his was caught and we lost him.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 16, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> Well shit.  I just got a positive result from a COVID test this morning.
> 
> Can't go in to work, which is of course bad because I want to be paid.  The really bad part is that my Christmas plans have been ended.  I was going to drive up to see the little one on Christmas Eve, then drive a little more to see the friends I lived with before coming back down.
> 
> My girlfriend got tested at the same time I did, she's negative.  The symptoms I had, which were an elevated temperature and general aching like a mild cold, are gone.  It's possible that I have a false positive, it's possible I had a cold at the same time as COVID and the cold is gone, it's possible it's just COVID and I'm experiencing varying symptoms, who knows.  But I'm stuck at the house for the next X amount of days.



It was last March/early April when first me and then Hombre got the dry cough and headaches which we just never have headaches. Felt a little out of sorts for two or three days. I noticed my feet were blue when I was showering but didn't think any more about it. The symptoms passed, never reoccurred--we were never really sick. But in retrospect I suspect we had the virus and, as it does for the very large % the population, it passed and was gone. We've never been tested, but we still are extra careful not to unduly or unwisely expose ourselves as most of the people we interact with are in the extremely high risk group and we don't want to expose them. 

So. . .you are wise to quarantine yourself Montro but I pray the symptoms are mild and short lived for you or never develop at all.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 16, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Well shit.  I just got a positive result from a COVID test this morning.
> ...


The health department called earlier. They recommended isolating starting from when I had symptoms, which would be the 9th, for 10 days. If I’m symptom free after that I should be ok.
Unfortunately I don’t know if the symptoms I had were COVID or just a coincidental head cold.
My plan at the moment is to get re-tested next Monday. If that comes back negative and her mom is ok with it, I might still go see the little one. I’m not counting on it, though.
I can’t go back to work until after Christmas weekend 
I feel mostly fine, just a little congested. My lady is sleeping in the living room for the next week or so


----------



## Gracie (Dec 16, 2020)

I think I had it too. Dry cough (but I smoke..so who knows?), headaches, aching joints...but I have RA too so not sure if it was or not the virus. My feet have been numb for years so....that doesn't count. I think both MrG and I were exposed cuz he was experiencing headaches too, and still has a dry cough. No fever. No congestion. No snotty noses or sneezing. I figured its allergies now that the leaves are all coming down still.
Regardless, I don't really care one way or another. I don't want to give it to someone else, so I stay far away from everyone...at least 8 feet or more. Yet some doctors are saying it can "float" 30 feet. Others say 6 feet. All this misinformation is ludicrous. I won't wear a mask unless I am forced to in certain stores and docs office. Can't breathe in the damn things, and I can't sneak and just wear it under my nose because I have never been able to breathe thru my nose since I was a kid. I can if I wear those breathe-right strips but I only wear those at night. Doc said when I was little that my nose passages were very VERY thin.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 17, 2020)

So this wasn't me, but you know, after years of dealing with cats on my desk, I think this just might work.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 17, 2020)

Howdy Peeps!  Merry 8 Days Until Christmas!


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 17, 2020)

New home security sign for anyone thinking about breaking in at the end of the Christmas season.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 18, 2020)

Off to bed. Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys. And I'll leave you with this:


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 18, 2020)

I think these photos are so cool. This is the clearest images of Pluto sent back by the New Horizon probe according to Astronomy World. I still want to be on the crew of the Starship Enterprise when I grow up.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Dec 18, 2020)

Sun and Mon night, sposed to be "new moon" easy to see. They say no strict direction (I'd look north) but see maybe 50 meteors an hour. the Geminid Meteors.


----------



## Oddball (Dec 19, 2020)

Saturday morning!

Just hadda go highbrow again.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Dragonlady (Dec 19, 2020)

I've basically stolen my neighbour's cat.  It's the little black cat in my avatar photo.  She was my cat's best friend.  She used to come to my back door to call him out to play.  He got hit a car a couple of years but she kept coming around looking for him.  

A couple of weeks ago, my friend was picking me up, and she asked me if the little black and white cat was a stray.  She had been petting the cat and she was awfully thin.  My daughter was here and we both noted that her general condition wasn't good at all - dirty, dull coat, and painfully thin.  She urged me to take her in.

A couple of days later, when I opened the door to put food out for her, she ran into the house, and didn't leave for two days.  My current indoor cat has been very welcoming, and there's been no hissing or fighting.  The black cat has gained weight and she's now grooming herself.  Her coat is thin and she has no undercoat at all, but it's no longer dull or scruffy.  

I texted her owner on the day after the cat came in, to tell her where her cat was, and she didn't even know it was missing.  She said she would come and get her.  That was two weeks ago, and she still hasn't come to get the cat.  She lives across the hall from me, so there's really no effort involved.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Dec 19, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> Sun and Mon night, sposed to be "new moon" easy to see. They say no strict direction (I'd look north) but see maybe 50 meteors an hour. the Geminid Meteors.



OOPS, that was last weekend! The wife did see some activity last week.


----------



## Mortimer (Dec 20, 2020)

In the Name of Christ


----------



## beautress (Dec 20, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> Well shit.  I just got a positive result from a COVID test this morning.
> 
> Can't go in to work, which is of course bad because I want to be paid.  The really bad part is that my Christmas plans have been ended.  I was going to drive up to see the little one on Christmas Eve, then drive a little more to see the friends I lived with before coming back down.
> 
> My girlfriend got tested at the same time I did, she's negative.  The symptoms I had, which were an elevated temperature and general aching like a mild cold, are gone.  It's possible that I have a false positive, it's possible I had a cold at the same time as COVID and the cold is gone, it's possible it's just COVID and I'm experiencing varying symptoms, who knows.  But I'm stuck at the house for the next X amount of days.


Prayers up for your speedy and complete healing and quick recuperation. You deserve the best, Montrovant, and my heart is on your side.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 20, 2020)

beautress said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Well shit.  I just got a positive result from a COVID test this morning.
> ...



The whole house has it: me, my girlfriend, and her son.  She's the only one who hasn't actually gotten a positive test, but a couple of doctors she's spoken to said she should assume she has it based on her symptoms.  Her son and I are both pretty much fine.  I had maybe 3 days of symptoms, pretty much like a moderate cold.  If COVID were not around yet and this were a different illness, I'd have missed one day of work, or more likely none.  My lady has had nausea, headache, elevated temperature (but not at the 100.4 degree fever point), a little dizziness and shortness of breath.  The shortness of breath was very short term, thankfully, as that's the one that concerns me.

I'm going to get tested tomorrow in the early afternoon.  I won't be going to see the little one this weekend regardless of the results, but I decided that I would feel better about going back to work next Monday and going to see the little one for New Year's weekend if I get a negative test beforehand.  Unfortunately, from my reading, you can test positive for COVID as much as a few months after your first positive test.  Even with a positive test, I shouldn't be contagious anymore by Christmas or around there.

This has been crappy, but we're lucky none of us have had any serious symptoms.  My lady and I both have parents that are high-risk, so we've had to avoid contact.  I'm not sure how long we'll be doing that for.

Thank you for the well-wishes.  I'm basically fine physically.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 20, 2020)

Question...anyone hear from Peach in Arizona? Haven't seen her in a long time. And Ernie? Does he still have his bar? He hasn't been here in forever. Is he ok? Both of them? Was thinking of them while pretending I am Gracie Slick in another thread (hickory farms), which made me think of woodstock which made me think of peach being the one that saved ernie from dying in a mud bog patch.

Anyway...anyone hear from either of them?

Foxfyre


----------



## Mindful (Dec 21, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> So this wasn't me, but you know, after years of dealing with cats on my desk, I think this just might work.
> 
> View attachment 430318



I love that. I go all fuzzy inside.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 21, 2020)

Attn. Ringel:

I was at my doctor earlier, for a Covid test, prior to travel.

We got talking about healthcare. He’d practised in the US, and lauded the cancer treatments there. I brought up the regular checkups, which are routine here, but in the States are not followed through so  rigorously.

Is it a matter of cost? Taking time off work, and not getting paid for it?


----------



## Oddball (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 22, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> I've basically stolen my neighbour's cat.  It's the little black cat in my avatar photo.  She was my cat's best friend.  She used to come to my back door to call him out to play.  He got hit a car a couple of years but she kept coming around looking for him.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, my friend was picking me up, and she asked me if the little black and white cat was a stray.  She had been petting the cat and she was awfully thin.  My daughter was here and we both noted that her general condition wasn't good at all - dirty, dull coat, and painfully thin.  She urged me to take her in.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the Coffee Shop Dragonlady and yep, I think you have yourself a cat. Those fur friends that choose you are usually really special.  We are so happy you've found us. Please read over the OP to see what we're all about in here and then keep right on joining in.  Newcomers to the Coffee Shop receive a complimentary beverage:


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 22, 2020)

Oddball said:


>



That is hands down Hombre's favorite Christmas movie. Kids & friends have given him Christmas Story tee shirts, calendars, the complete script to the movie, and a very excellent replica of the major award that sits proudly on his desk and is a real lamp though a smaller version. I posted a picture of it in the Coffee Shop a few years ago.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 22, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Attn. Ringel:
> 
> I was at my doctor earlier, for a Covid test, prior to travel.
> 
> ...



Honestly most healthcare policies here cover an annual physical, but a lot of Americans just don't bother. I go twice a year for checkups but we get scans only when the doctor has a concern he/she thinks should be checked out.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 22, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Question...anyone hear from Peach in Arizona? Haven't seen her in a long time. And Ernie? Does he still have his bar? He hasn't been here in forever. Is he ok? Both of them? Was thinking of them while pretending I am Gracie Slick in another thread (hickory farms), which made me think of woodstock which made me think of peach being the one that saved ernie from dying in a mud bog patch.
> 
> Anyway...anyone hear from either of them?
> 
> Foxfyre



Peach stopped in a few months ago. Her husband had passed and she said when everything settle down and the spirit moved her, she would be back. It has been over a year since Ernie stopped by. He was in a new relationship. I don't know if he still has his interest in the bar. He isn't in any of the photos on the website any more.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 22, 2020)

Mr Peach died???? OMG! Last I heard he was doing great, toodling around on a motorcycle or something. Damn. Sorry to hear this. Was thinking of her cuz if we ever did wind up in Az, my sister in law lives in the same town and I wanted to look Peach up if she agreed.

Anyway....so sorry Peach....if you ever see this. 


Concerning Ernie..maybe he is happy in his new relationship. I hope. He was so happy with his bar, but...bars are a pain in the ass. My parents were bar owners, so I know what thats like. Buncha drunks, rowdiness, but fun customers playing poker in the back room and not being all rambunctious. Anyway..with Ernie..hope all is well.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 22, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Attn. Ringel:
> ...



Thanks for the info.

Not bothering can result in a stage4 diagnosis.

Having said that, there are people here who don’t bother.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 22, 2020)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys. May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here. Meanwhile we pray or send positive vibes or keep vigil for:

Harper, the inspiration for the vigil list.
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Kat for wellness
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Mindful and healing for her shoulder.
Good results for Nosmo King 's step nephew dealing with difficult surgeries.
Beautress for wellness.
Corazon for wellness.
Ringel, Peach, Gracie, everybody dealing with depression and adjustment.
Mindful's daughter diagnosed with cancer.
Ollie's brother recovering from major surgery.
Nosmo King for healing and health
Montrovant & his household for healing and health

And we keep the light on so others who have been away can find their way back and we hope they do. 

*On this the Winter Solstice night, Coffee Shoppers, we all know this isn't the Christmas season we hoped for. I know we represent different faiths and some of our Coffee Shop family are not religious at all, but I like to think God, by whatever name we call Him, created a Star of Bethlehem for us for this year that has been so unlike other years. The original Star of Bethlehem represented hope for the world. And we sure need hope for our world now.*


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 22, 2020)

This one was posted on Facebook--view from the Ball State Planetarium at Muncie, Indiana:


----------



## Mindful (Dec 22, 2020)

Cloudy skies, so didn’t see anything. Would have loved to.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 22, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Mr Peach died???? OMG! Last I heard he was doing great, toodling around on a motorcycle or something. Damn. Sorry to hear this. Was thinking of her cuz if we ever did wind up in Az, my sister in law lives in the same town and I wanted to look Peach up if she agreed.
> 
> Anyway....so sorry Peach....if you ever see this.
> 
> ...



I take it back. Ernie still is listed as owner & his picture is on cycling photos on the website:








						Doc Holliday's – Bar | Nightclub | Live Music | Drinks | Foley, AL
					

Enjoy our bar and nightclub. Bar, nightclub, drinks, beer, happy hour, drink specials, live music performances. Call us at 251-943-3151.




					www.dochollidaysfoley.com
				




He just wasn't in any of the snapshots they feature on the website.


----------



## beautress (Dec 22, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Question...anyone hear from Peach in Arizona? Haven't seen her in a long time. And Ernie? Does he still have his bar? He hasn't been here in forever. Is he ok? Both of them? Was thinking of them while pretending I am Gracie Slick in another thread (hickory farms), which made me think of woodstock which made me think of peach being the one that saved ernie from dying in a mud bog patch.
> 
> Anyway...anyone hear from either of them?
> 
> Foxfyre


Ernie dropped by a year or so ago. And I hsven't seen Peach for several months. I loved all of them and am grateful we have Foxfyre's great thread to stop in and talk. I heard there was a great storm near Anchorage re ently, and have been missing Gallantwarrior, so hope all is well there. I love this thread.


----------



## beautress (Dec 22, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> This one was posted on Facebook--view from the Ball State Planetarium at Muncie, Indiana:
> View attachment 432115


That star is beautiful. Thanks for sharing it. We were overcast with a thick cloud cover for several days of on and off rain. I've been staying home a lot lately and am just crocheting and cooking for loved ones who are living in 2 guest rooms now.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 22, 2020)

Ill give Gallant Warrior a call later today, to see if he is ok. Will let yall know.


----------



## Dragonlady (Dec 22, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > I've basically stolen my neighbour's cat.  It's the little black cat in my avatar photo.  She was my cat's best friend.  She used to come to my back door to call him out to play.  He got hit a car a couple of years but she kept coming around looking for him.
> ...



Mmmm, looks delicious.  

My current cat picked me too.  I went to pick up a different cat (a friend was moving and could only take one cat), and Skeezix climbed into the cat carrier and wouldn't come out.  I would have chosen her, but she was promised to someone else.  My friend said "It looks like she wants to go home with you.  You take her".  

The two girls are getting along well.  Skeezix is bringing cat toys to entice Cassie to play.  Very little growling and no fighting at all.  When Cassie goes out, Skeezix waits for her by the back door.   Unfortunately, they are both "bathroom support cats".  Every time I go to the bathroom, they race to come with me.  The loser then stands outside the bathroom door glaring at the winner.


----------



## Oddball (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 22, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys. May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here. Meanwhile we pray or send positive vibes or keep vigil for:
> 
> Harper, the inspiration for the vigil list.
> Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
> ...



Need to put in a correction here. The photo is mislabled - should be Jupiter and Saturn.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 23, 2020)

This is so cool to watch.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 23, 2020)

I forgot to call GallantWarrior. Im awake..in pain...and just took some pain pills, so I wreote myself a note and stuck it on my pc keyboard before the pills kick in.

Went to doc today. He thinks its something more serious than a pulled muscle in my back, so he is ordering an MRI to see what thehell is going on. He knows me more than I know me. He said...this is a new pain. Something you have not experienced before. Gotta see whats going on.
I agreed. Not my hip. Not my back. In between. He said nerve damage but from what??? (hes a neurologist).
So we are gonna find out.  Hopefully soon.

Anyway...this is why I forgot. Docs office, grocery store where I had to hold the cart just to stay upright, home, compeletly forgot but I worry about GW and wanna make sure he is ok. PROMISE I will do it tomorrow, then let yall know.


----------



## Oddball (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 23, 2020)

Just dropped by to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year or as my dad used to say, Merry Syphilis and Clappy New Year.

Here's one of my favorite Christmas carols.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 23, 2020)

Just woke up. On phone downstairs. Caled G


Gracie said:


> I forgot to call GallantWarrior. Im awake..in pain...and just took some pain pills, so I wreote myself a note and stuck it on my pc keyboard before the pills kick in.
> 
> Went to doc today. He thinks its something more serious than a pulled muscle in my back, so he is ordering an MRI to see what thehell is going on. He knows me more than I know me. He said...this is a new pain. Something you have not experienced before. Gotta see whats going on.
> I agreed. Not my hip. Not my back. In between. He said nerve damage but from what??? (hes a neurologist).
> ...


I'm on the phone downstairs. I called but went to answering machine. Left message to either post or call me. Cuz we are all very worried!!!.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 23, 2020)

I'm still downstairs. Thinking about calling the Anchorage Airport. But that might be too invasive. I'll give it a day and then try again tonight. I don't trust the ex-partner not going over there and hurting him. It's been too long for him to post. I hate using the phone so I will be upstairs soon.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 23, 2020)

Called again at 3pm...which means 6pm I think, his time? Not sure. Anyway...still no answer. Left another message that we are starting to worry..to get his butt in here IF he has internet service since I have no clue what the weather is like up there.

I'll try again tonight..when I KNOW he will be home from work...unless he stays in anchorage overnight due to maybe not being able to get home? But that wouldn't stop him from have cell service in anchorage.

No word tomorrow...by golly I will call the airport and tell them to send me to the damn mechanic area guys so I can ask them where the heck he is. You betcha!


----------



## Oddball (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 23, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Called again at 3pm...which means 6pm I think, his time? Not sure. Anyway...still no answer. Left another message that we are starting to worry..to get his butt in here IF he has internet service since I have no clue what the weather is like up there.
> 
> I'll try again tonight..when I KNOW he will be home from work...unless he stays in anchorage overnight due to maybe not being able to get home? But that wouldn't stop him from have cell service in anchorage.
> 
> No word tomorrow...by golly I will call the airport and tell them to send me to the damn mechanic area guys so I can ask them where the heck he is. You betcha!



3 pm Pacific time would be 2 pm Alaska time.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 23, 2020)

Calling again now.
brb


----------



## Gracie (Dec 23, 2020)

FINALLY! He is alive, well, and sleeping cuz he has the midnight shift. Wet gooey snow so its slushy, kinda bummed cuz no company sponsored dinner this go round for the crew due to....sneer (his sneer)....COVID. In short, he said SSDD and will log in maybe tomorrow if he has a chance while at work. Hip is doing fine, goats are fine, ex still has not shown up for which he is thankful and overall...he just sounded really tired and bummed out a tad.

He said to tell everyone thank you for worrying but he is fine and will be here soon.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 24, 2020)

Gracie said:


> FINALLY! He is alive, well, and sleeping cuz he has the midnight shift. Wet gooey snow so its slushy, kinda bummed cuz no company sponsored dinner this go round for the crew due to....sneer (his sneer)....COVID. In short, he said SSDD and will log in maybe tomorrow if he has a chance while at work. Hip is doing fine, goats are fine, ex still has not shown up for which he is thankful and overall...he just sounded really tired and bummed out a tad.
> 
> He said to tell everyone thank you for worrying but he is fine and will be here soon.



Very good news indeed Gracie. Thank you. And hope you are feeling better too.


----------



## beautress (Dec 24, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > FINALLY! He is alive, well, and sleeping cuz he has the midnight shift. Wet gooey snow so its slushy, kinda bummed cuz no company sponsored dinner this go round for the crew due to....sneer (his sneer)....COVID. In short, he said SSDD and will log in maybe tomorrow if he has a chance while at work. Hip is doing fine, goats are fine, ex still has not shown up for which he is thankful and overall...he just sounded really tired and bummed out a tad.
> ...


Hoping all of all the friends here are going to have a good Christmas and Happy New Year. I'm on day 3 of taking antibodies for yet another bout with bronchial pneumonia.  The medicine is makijng me feel lots better. Love to all of you.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 24, 2020)

You take care of yourself, Beautress. Happy holidays to you too.  


Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > FINALLY! He is alive, well, and sleeping cuz he has the midnight shift. Wet gooey snow so its slushy, kinda bummed cuz no company sponsored dinner this go round for the crew due to....sneer (his sneer)....COVID. In short, he said SSDD and will log in maybe tomorrow if he has a chance while at work. Hip is doing fine, goats are fine, ex still has not shown up for which he is thankful and overall...he just sounded really tired and bummed out a tad.
> ...


A bit. Still battling it, but now its focused on just one area so my going easy on doing too much stuff is working. And thank you.


----------



## Oddball (Dec 24, 2020)

Merry Christmas, Coffee Shoppers.

May you all ignore the false prophets of doom and make this a season of joy, sharing, and gratitude with family and others closest to you...And may we all keep in our hearts those who are prevented from joining in, through no fault of their own.

As bad as things this year have been, I'd be hard pressed to find any individuals who've borne the brunt of trying times more so than our men and women in uniform, strewn about far flung corners of the globe....


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 24, 2020)

Oddball said:


> Merry Christmas, Coffee Shoppers.
> 
> May you all ignore the false prophets of doom and make this a season of joy, sharing, and gratitude with family and others closest to you...And may we all keep in our heart those who are prevented from joining in, through no fault of their own.
> 
> As bad as things this year have been, I'd be hard pressed to find any individuals who've borne the brunt of trying times more so than our men and women in uniform, strewn about far flung corners of the globe....



The lockdowns in New Mexico make it difficult to be with family--all have to come from out of state and are required to quarantine if they come here and we are required to quarantine if we go there or spend time with them here--but otherwise yes, Hombre and I so agree. We refuse to give in to a spirit of fear and will live our lives joyfully as much as we are able.

We will go get my 94-year old aunt over to spend Christmas Eve evening and spend the night with us tonight. Holidays are tough for her now that she has lost her only child and her husband so we do what we can to distract her and just love her. Helps her depression I think. Our friend Dana, my aunt's next door neighbor, who was on our vigil list for so long, will come for Christmas dinner with us tomorrow and Aunt Betty will go home with her. It will be a good time for all of us I think.

Not the holiday season we all would have preferred. But all in all it could be so much worse.

Hope you continue to improve Gracie.  And oh my beautress, you didn't need pneumonia for Christmas. I hope those persons in your home are helping you out?

And I saw this on another feed this morning, and though how much all of you in the Coffee Shop have in different ways given me a lift or inspired me or made me laugh or appreciate things over the years. And you emulate the sentiment:


----------



## boedicca (Dec 24, 2020)

Happy Birthday to my dear old Dad, who passed away three years ago.  I think of you everyday - you are in my heart always.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 24, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Aw, Ridgerunner, that's sweet.
> ...


Yuck!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 24, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> It's snowing.......  Probably won't stick though, too warm.


It's been snowing here for weeks, it's sticking.  Well, except this weekend when it got above freezing.  About two feet of snow stopped sticking to my roof.  The berm is almost up to my windowsills.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 24, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> I was mistaken, the temp has dropped and the snow is sticking, already a good half inch at my house.  Not sure about at Fox's house but I'm closer to the mountains than she is.


OMG!! A half inch


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 24, 2020)

Nosmo King said:


> I was carted out of the Luxurious Pipmplelbutt Estate this morning. I've bee suffering some mobility issues lately and my magnificent brother and I have agreed that the time has come for deeper evavaluation and medical considereration. And so I find myself ensconced on the fifth floor of East Liverpool City Hospital.
> 
> Do not be alarmed! Daisy is fine. And I expect to be released, pending some rehab within days. While I do not expecte to be tripping the light fantastic anytime soon, I should be well enough to resume hosting duties as soon as the pandemic wanes.
> 
> ...


Best of luck to you, Nosmo!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 24, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> I've basically stolen my neighbour's cat.  It's the little black cat in my avatar photo.  She was my cat's best friend.  She used to come to my back door to call him out to play.  He got hit a car a couple of years but she kept coming around looking for him.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, my friend was picking me up, and she asked me if the little black and white cat was a stray.  She had been petting the cat and she was awfully thin.  My daughter was here and we both noted that her general condition wasn't good at all - dirty, dull coat, and painfully thin.  She urged me to take her in.
> 
> ...


What a lucky cat!  Too bad too many people treat their pets as chattel instead of loving companions.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 24, 2020)

beautress said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Question...anyone hear from Peach in Arizona? Haven't seen her in a long time. And Ernie? Does he still have his bar? He hasn't been here in forever. Is he ok? Both of them? Was thinking of them while pretending I am Gracie Slick in another thread (hickory farms), which made me think of woodstock which made me think of peach being the one that saved ernie from dying in a mud bog patch.
> ...


Gallantwarrior is baaaacckk! I've just been busier than a one-legged man in a butt-kicking contest.  Update to follow...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 24, 2020)

Gracie said:


> I forgot to call GallantWarrior. Im awake..in pain...and just took some pain pills, so I wreote myself a note and stuck it on my pc keyboard before the pills kick in.
> 
> Went to doc today. He thinks its something more serious than a pulled muscle in my back, so he is ordering an MRI to see what thehell is going on. He knows me more than I know me. He said...this is a new pain. Something you have not experienced before. Gotta see whats going on.
> I agreed. Not my hip. Not my back. In between. He said nerve damage but from what??? (hes a neurologist).
> ...


You didn't mention this when you called, Gracie.  I hope this is something that can be handled and fixed pretty quickly.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 24, 2020)

Couldn't tell I logged in today, huh?
The ex did have a few uses and I have to pick up the slack, lots of outside work.  The snow has been pretty brutal this year, so far.  Lots of digging and I bought a new snow blower.  That helps keep my trails and driveway cleared but has required almost daily attention.
I came back to the ramps last week.  I hated that daytime schedule, 0700-1500, Mon-Fri.  Not my cup of tea, really.  And the guy I was working for kept running out of work for me to do.  So I am happy to be back in the saddle.  I still have some limitations, but I seem to be mending a lot more quickly back where I like to be. I just have to be extra careful about the ice, have cleats on my boots and my cane.
The ex tried to have the court drop the Protective Order.  He penned an irrational and meandering 8-page screed accusing me of being a "black out drunk", a "killer and torturer", stating that he was afraid I was going to shoot him, and a lot of other rambling nonsense.  I answered his complaint and the court kind of told him to piss up a rope. I don't know what he's doing, don't really care.  He brought all this upon himself.  
I made 7 hours overtime my first week back to work.  After disability and a bunch of other trains in the tunnel, I have to catch up financially. All things in due time.  
Lots of stuff going on.
I come back and find most everyone doing okay here.  For those feeling under the weather, I send my most heartfelt wishes that you feel better soon. Thanks, Gracie, for waking my carcass up.  I'll try to call back after Christmas.
In the meantime, Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays, and Happy New Year!


----------



## beautress (Dec 24, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Couldn't tell I logged in today, huh?
> The ex did have a few uses and I have to pick up the slack, lots of outside work.  The snow has been pretty brutal this year, so far.  Lots of digging and I bought a new snow blower.  That helps keep my trails and driveway cleared but has required almost daily attention.
> I came back to the ramps last week.  I hated that daytime schedule, 0700-1500, Mon-Fri.  Not my cup of tea, really.  And the guy I was working for kept running out of work for me to do.  So I am happy to be back in the saddle.  I still have some limitations, but I seem to be mending a lot more quickly back where I like to be. I just have to be extra careful about the ice, have cleats on my boots and my cane.
> The ex tried to have the court drop the Protective Order.  He penned an irrational and meandering 8-page screed accusing me of being a "black out drunk", a "killer and torturer", stating that he was afraid I was going to shoot him, and a lot of other rambling nonsense.  I answered his complaint and the court kind of told him to piss up a rope. I don't know what he's doing, don't really care.  He brought all this upon himself.
> ...


Hey, Gallantwarrior. Glad to hear you're okay. Prayers up for your good health and safety. Hope the weather is beautiful along with better days ahead.


----------



## Dragonlady (Dec 24, 2020)

I went downtown after it stopped raining to finish my lock down shopping. When I called my regular cab company, their one and only car was taking dialysis patients to Hamilton. He wouldn’t have anyone until after 1:00. He gave me the number of another cab company.  They came right away and took me home. The driver refused any payment saying Merry Christmas.

As I unloaded my groceries, a young masked woman with an armload of flowers offered me a poinsettia saying Merry Christmas.  A post from our town FaceBook page said one of the local churches was doing this.

Then Julia’s Christmas Caravan from Julia’s Bistro, pulled up with a basket of food and presents for the young family in our building. This local business owner who has already been hit hard by the pandemic, was recently scammed out of $6000 by electric bill con artists and yet here she is, facing another lockdown at midnight tonight, out helping others.

People ask why I love living in this little town after living most of my adult life in Toronto.  I think this about sums it up.   Today isn’t unusual in this little town. It’s a way of life here. Kindness, generosity and good will happen every day here. I see it often.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 24, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> I went downtown after it stopped raining to finish my lock down shopping. When I called my regular cab company, their one and only car was taking dialysis patients to Hamilton. He wouldn’t have anyone until after 1:00. He gave me the number of another cab company.  They came right away and took me home. The driver refused any payment saying Merry Christmas.
> 
> As I unloaded my groceries, a young masked woman with an armload of flowers offered me a poinsettia saying Merry Christmas.  A post from our town FaceBook page said one of the local churches was doing this.
> 
> ...



Really heart warming Dragonlady. Thanks for sharing that. I've seen similar great acts of spontaneous caring & sharing in recent months & some real a-holes. I recommend the caring & sharing.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 24, 2020)

Merry Christmas to everybody and best wishes for a happy, healthy and exciting new year!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 24, 2020)

Big Black Dog said:


> Merry Christmas to everybody and best wishes for a happy, healthy and exciting new year!



And to you and yours BBD. Always happy when you check in.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 24, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Couldn't tell I logged in today, huh?
> The ex did have a few uses and I have to pick up the slack, lots of outside work.  The snow has been pretty brutal this year, so far.  Lots of digging and I bought a new snow blower.  That helps keep my trails and driveway cleared but has required almost daily attention.
> I came back to the ramps last week.  I hated that daytime schedule, 0700-1500, Mon-Fri.  Not my cup of tea, really.  And the guy I was working for kept running out of work for me to do.  So I am happy to be back in the saddle.  I still have some limitations, but I seem to be mending a lot more quickly back where I like to be. I just have to be extra careful about the ice, have cleats on my boots and my cane.
> The ex tried to have the court drop the Protective Order.  He penned an irrational and meandering 8-page screed accusing me of being a "black out drunk", a "killer and torturer", stating that he was afraid I was going to shoot him, and a lot of other rambling nonsense.  I answered his complaint and the court kind of told him to piss up a rope. I don't know what he's doing, don't really care.  He brought all this upon himself.
> ...



Thanks goodness GW. I almost texted you yesterday, but Gracie was hard at work checking on your well being and I figured I couldn't improve on that. Glad to hear things are improving for you. We'll keep pulling for your continued healing and rehab and for all to go well.  Merry Christmas.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 24, 2020)

boedicca said:


> Happy Birthday to my dear old Dad, who passed away three years ago.  I think of you everyday - you are in my heart always.



Yes, the pain fades into memory but the holidays are when we miss them and remember them most. Hope is all good with you and yours Boe.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 24, 2020)

First off happy Christmas Eve. 
Not to alarm anyone, haven't felt real good this past week or so. Not that bad but not good. Called my Doctor yesterday they sent me to a Flu clinic.  The place was awesome, walk in and no waiting, well about 2 minutes with no one else in the waiting room. Saw a Nurse Practitioner within 5 minutes of being there. She doesn't suspect flu or COVID but did do the Covid test and tell me I'm on Quarantine for the 3 to 5 days it will take to get the results. Symptoms are a pressure type headache and queasy gut... For the most part I seem to be OK had a slight fever last week but only about a half degree above my normal. That only lasted 2 days...


----------



## Shawnee_b (Dec 24, 2020)

Merry Christmas all


----------



## Dragonlady (Dec 24, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > I went downtown after it stopped raining to finish my lock down shopping. When I called my regular cab company, their one and only car was taking dialysis patients to Hamilton. He wouldn’t have anyone until after 1:00. He gave me the number of another cab company.  They came right away and took me home. The driver refused any payment saying Merry Christmas.
> ...



Our town's FaceBook page is full of stories of people opening their doors to masked strangers from one of the local congregations with gifts of flowers, Tim Hortion's gift cards, cheese, chocolates. 

Just like the Grinch, covid can't keep Christmas from coming.


----------



## Oddball (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Oddball (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 24, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I forgot to call GallantWarrior. Im awake..in pain...and just took some pain pills, so I wreote myself a note and stuck it on my pc keyboard before the pills kick in.
> ...


Because the call was not about me..it was about WHERE THE HECK YOU'VE BEEN, mister!   

I'll get an mri...then doc and I can decide what to do once we find out what the heck is going on.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 24, 2020)

Well, I'm not in the hospital any longer but in an assisted living rehab center.

My bougt with MERSA virus continues.  If English Literature and American popular culture have taught me anything, I should have some metaphysical encounters with a few prankish spirits tonight!
 Ghost of Christmases past, present and yet to be will want to rattle my Yuletide sensibilities this evening.

Bring 'em on! I've already been told my left foot should be in a hospital incinerator by now. What could be worse? My family enjoyed Christmas fare of prime rib, green beans and baked potatoe. Here the staff offered up what I imagine is a condemned man's dinner. Tasteless, devoid of aroma, flavor and olor. The meal one asks, as it is being served, "what are the charges?"

And so Yuletide 2020 does not fail to disappoint in its own 2020 manner.

Bring on the spirits, I got nuthin' left to lose!

Merry Christmas to all. We have no place to go but up!


----------



## Gracie (Dec 24, 2020)

Meanwhile...I made myself a white russian last night. Tiny glass with ice, then milk, then about 3 capfuls of Kahlua. Yummy. Then I went to bed. I SLEPT 8 WHOLE HOURS straight without waking up once. Only I did wake up was cuz I was dreaming I had to pee and there were toilets everywhere but out in the open and all of them were being used and man did I have to pee! Woke up and ran to my bathroom which was NOT being used and sighed ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.

So..tonight, I am going to have another white russian toddy!


----------



## beautress (Dec 24, 2020)

Nosmo King said:


> Well, I'm not in the hospital any longer but in an assisted living rehab center.
> 
> My bougt with MERSA virus continues.  If English Literature and American popular culture have taught me anything, I should have some metaphysical encounters with a few prankish spirits tonight!
> Ghost of Christmases past, present and yet to be will want to rattle my Yuletide sensibilities this evening.
> ...


Prayers up for you, nosmoking. May you defeat that awful virus and get well soon. ♡♡♡♡♡


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 25, 2020)

beautress said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Couldn't tell I logged in today, huh?
> ...


Same to you, Beau.  I hope the new year brings you better health and sees you settled into a loving relationship.  Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 25, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> I went downtown after it stopped raining to finish my lock down shopping. When I called my regular cab company, their one and only car was taking dialysis patients to Hamilton. He wouldn’t have anyone until after 1:00. He gave me the number of another cab company.  They came right away and took me home. The driver refused any payment saying Merry Christmas.
> 
> As I unloaded my groceries, a young masked woman with an armload of flowers offered me a poinsettia saying Merry Christmas.  A post from our town FaceBook page said one of the local churches was doing this.
> 
> ...


Fortunately, there are many wonderful little places like where you live.  I've lived in and around some major metropolitan areas and much prefer more out-of-the-way, closer places.  Merry Christmas to you Dragonlady and I'm glad you found the CS.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 25, 2020)

Big Black Dog said:


> Merry Christmas to everybody and best wishes for a happy, healthy and exciting new year!


Merry Christmas backatcha, BBD (and Mrs BBD).


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 25, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Couldn't tell I logged in today, huh?
> ...


Thank you for your continued consideration, Foxy, and that of all other CS dwellers.  The CS is pretty much the only place I come to on line any more.  I'm tired of the obtuse, intentional ignorance displayed in all too many other places.  Here I can come and share things with other people who want nothing more than to share and be comforted knowing there are others capable of caring back.
Love all y'all.
Merry Christmas to all of you.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 25, 2020)

SFC Ollie said:


> First off happy Christmas Eve.
> Not to alarm anyone, haven't felt real good this past week or so. Not that bad but not good. Called my Doctor yesterday they sent me to a Flu clinic.  The place was awesome, walk in and no waiting, well about 2 minutes with no one else in the waiting room. Saw a Nurse Practitioner within 5 minutes of being there. She doesn't suspect flu or COVID but did do the Covid test and tell me I'm on Quarantine for the 3 to 5 days it will take to get the results. Symptoms are a pressure type headache and queasy gut... For the most part I seem to be OK had a slight fever last week but only about a half degree above my normal. That only lasted 2 days...


Feel better soon, Ollie!  Sounds more like gastro-intestinal than respiratory.  That means a whole different set of bugs.  How are you dealing with isolation and quarantines?

A Merry Christmas to you and I hope you feel better soon, too!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 25, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> Merry Christmas all


Same to you, Shawnee.


----------



## Oddball (Dec 25, 2020)

Ralphie was extra good this year...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 25, 2020)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Waiting for the results.  Hopefully not something drastic.  And I'm doing so much better now that my millstone has been dropped by the wayside.  I'm happier, more productive, and have lost 20 lbs!  I'm well on the mend from my surgery and I'm sure being back at my regular job contributes to that.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 25, 2020)

Nosmo King said:


> Well, I'm not in the hospital any longer but in an assisted living rehab center.
> 
> My bougt with MERSA virus continues.  If English Literature and American popular culture have taught me anything, I should have some metaphysical encounters with a few prankish spirits tonight!
> Ghost of Christmases past, present and yet to be will want to rattle my Yuletide sensibilities this evening.
> ...


May the  spirits who visit bring you good cheer, Nosmo.  MERSA is a big problem in a lot of hospitals, they tested me for that before surgery so that they would be better able to contain it if I had it.  I hope they're taking good care of you and feed you a decent Christmas dinner, at least.
Merry Christmas!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 25, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Meanwhile...I made myself a white russian last night. Tiny glass with ice, then milk, then about 3 capfuls of Kahlua. Yummy. Then I went to bed. I SLEPT 8 WHOLE HOURS straight without waking up once. Only I did wake up was cuz I was dreaming I had to pee and there were toilets everywhere but out in the open and all of them were being used and man did I have to pee! Woke up and ran to my bathroom which was NOT being used and sighed ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.
> 
> So..tonight, I am going to have another white russian toddy!


You should know better than to drink anything before going to bed at our age.  My pee schedule happens to coincide with the stoke-the-fire cycle, so I get two birds with one wake up.  Cats and the dog hate me because I usually just grab the blankets and give them a big yank, sending everyone toppling to the foot of the bed in a most undignified manner.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 25, 2020)

Oddball said:


> Ralphie was extra good this year...
> 
> View attachment 433288


That better not be a nerf f


Oddball said:


> Ralphie was extra good this year...
> 
> View attachment 433288


That better not be a nerf rifle, Oddball.  Those are dangerous for children.
Merry Christmas!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 25, 2020)

To all my CS friends, Merry Christmas!  I hope Sandy Claws brings you all the sweet things in life.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas!

We had a beautiful sunrise this morning.   The sky was covered with soft pink clouds which colored the light.  All of the homes around us had a rosy glow.  I hope the folks within were feeling that warmth and beauty.

He is born.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 25, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > First off happy Christmas Eve.
> ...


Not really Isolated. 4 months after my Mary passed one of my older brothers moved in. though he stays in his room most of the time I do see him every day, and we have some fabulous times fishing this past 4 years. and it's possible he had this thing 3 months back, symptoms come and go, really puzzling
Merry Christmas.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 25, 2020)

Well...turned out to be just another day after all. The new friend I made here at the old folks home was supposed to come for xmas dinner. She caught me in the hall and said she won't be coming. Her son that ignores her called and wants her to come for the day. Probably to babysit, but....oh well. I like how she tells me 2 hours before she is to arrive for the dinner I have been preparing. Not.

So...MrG and I are alone yet again on xmas day. Which is why we never celebrate it any more. Loneliness while everyone else is with family. 

Bah humbug.


----------



## Oddball (Dec 26, 2020)

Saturday morining!

Happy Wresting...er....Boxing day!...Hope everyone had a fantastic Christmas.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 26, 2020)

SFC Ollie said:


> First off happy Christmas Eve.
> Not to alarm anyone, haven't felt real good this past week or so. Not that bad but not good. Called my Doctor yesterday they sent me to a Flu clinic.  The place was awesome, walk in and no waiting, well about 2 minutes with no one else in the waiting room. Saw a Nurse Practitioner within 5 minutes of being there. She doesn't suspect flu or COVID but did do the Covid test and tell me I'm on Quarantine for the 3 to 5 days it will take to get the results. Symptoms are a pressure type headache and queasy gut... For the most part I seem to be OK had a slight fever last week but only about a half degree above my normal. That only lasted 2 days...



I agree with GW doesn't sound like COVID but always best to know for sure. Feel better soon Ollie.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 26, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Well...turned out to be just another day after all. The new friend I made here at the old folks home was supposed to come for xmas dinner. She caught me in the hall and said she won't be coming. Her son that ignores her called and wants her to come for the day. Probably to babysit, but....oh well. I like how she tells me 2 hours before she is to arrive for the dinner I have been preparing. Not.
> 
> So...MrG and I are alone yet again on xmas day. Which is why we never celebrate it any more. Loneliness while everyone else is with family.
> 
> Bah humbug.



Yes, that was super rude in my opinion. You wouldn't do that to somebody. I don't think any of us would. The only family we had was my Aunt Betty--none of the out of state family dared come here with all the fines and restrictions being threatened but it was good. And it's over for another year.


----------



## Dragonlady (Dec 26, 2020)

The new cat has gained weight, to the point that I can't feel her spine and ribs when I pet her.  There's a bit of roundness to her belly and haunches.  Her coat is thicker, and she has a bit of an undercoat, although she doesn't have nearly the luxurious pelt of my other cat.  I feed the house brand of cat food from the local pet store.  It's locally sourced and all natural.  Not the Chinese made kibble from the grocery stores.

I'm waiting until the first of the week to talk to my neighbour about this cat.  I doubt this cat has had her shots or been tested for parasites.  I had my outdoor cat tested every fall for parasites, because he was hunting, and outdoors every day.  This testing is expensive and I discontinued it for my indoor cat.  No need.  I also used a very good flea and tick treatment that cost $30, ticks being a huge problem around here.  Before I spend serious money on this cat, I want to be sure my neighbour isn't going to try to claim her once I pay for it all.

One of my friends used to try to talk me into taking in more cats.  I told her that responsible pet ownership is expensive, and I can't afford to have more than one cat.  I guess I can as long as only one is an outdoor cat.  The 12 lb. bag of cat food is only $10 more than than 6 lb. size.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 26, 2020)

Nosmo King said:


> Well, I'm not in the hospital any longer but in an assisted living rehab center.
> 
> My bougt with MERSA virus continues.  If English Literature and American popular culture have taught me anything, I should have some metaphysical encounters with a few prankish spirits tonight!
> Ghost of Christmases past, present and yet to be will want to rattle my Yuletide sensibilities this evening.
> ...



Oh wow. Continued prayers for health and healing NOSMO. Don't know what I would prefer--MRSA or COVID. The latter may be easier to treat.

A lot of us didn't have the Christmas we wanted, but most of has had one better than yours. I think we'll all be staying up at least watch the ball drop on New Year's Eve this year to be sure that 2020 is good and gone.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 26, 2020)

Oddball said:


>



It is a Christmas tradition at our house that we watch the movie during the Christmas season which Hombre and I did earlier in the week. Then we watched it again yesterday when my Aunt Betty, age 94, said she had not seen that movie. I couldn't believe anybody on the planet had not seen that movie, but we watched it again yesterday afternoon with her. I don't know why we enjoy the movies we know by heart so much watching them with someone who has never seen them, but it's good.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 26, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



What a wonderful tradition. Our neighbors have been exchanging homemade cookies, candy, tamales, and such this week and our neighbors put up outdoor Christmas lights and decorations far more extensively than ever before. I think it is a spontaneous war on depression and having to cope with the interminable restrictions and lockdowns. And it did help.


----------



## Dragonlady (Dec 26, 2020)

The biggest crisis here, right now, is that our one and only Tim Hortons is closed for renovations.  Even the DRIVE THROUGH!!!!  It's all over the town FaceBook page.  We don't have a Starbucks, or any other big coffee chain so the loss of our one and only Timmies is a catastrophy.

Yesterday, there was an explosion at Dofasco in Hamilton.  There were no injuries, but the blast shook windows 20 miles away.  My daughter works at that plant, and I texted her the moment I heard about the explosion.  She told me that she was supposed to be working there yesterday, but her boss sent her to a different plant outside of Hamilton, because she had a car to get herself there.  I'm so grateful.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 26, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I'm not in the hospital any longer but in an assisted living rehab center.
> ...


They aren't going to lower a glittering ball to o end the year next week.

No count-down, no clue nfetti, no stolen New Year's Eve kisses.

Rather, our friends at world-famous Swarski Crystal have fashioned a stake to be driven v n through the still-beating heart of 2020.  Mirrors, Crystal garlic cloves and a 50' tall crucifix will be at hand to assure there be no resurrection of this cursed year.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 26, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> To all my CS friends, Merry Christmas!  I hope Sandy Claws brings you all the sweet things in life.


Santa brought me a super gift, a deal he couldn't pass up for me........

Pietta 1860 Colt Army.






Now I have a near matching set.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 26, 2020)

Hi all, just hangin' around the house, not getting much done.  Wednesday I made my traditional Maryland stuffed ham now I have more than two thirds of it in the freezer.......  Even though Kat and I never really "did Christmas" other than the ham dinner, etc I found I was having a really tough time yesterday but all and all I am doing better, today wasn't so bad.  Just fried up some apples, wanted something sweet, a little whipped cream on them and it was good.  
I kinda decided to ease up a bit over the holidays, just do piddly things around the house so not getting much accomplished right now, will get back at it after the new year.  
God bless you all.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 26, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Hi all, just hangin' around the house, not getting much done.  Wednesday I made my traditional Maryland stuffed ham now I have more than two thirds of it in the freezer.......  Even though Kat and I never really "did Christmas" other than the ham dinner, etc I found I was having a really tough time yesterday but all and all I am doing better, today wasn't so bad.  Just fried up some apples, wanted something sweet, a little whipped cream on them and it was good.
> I kinda decided to ease up a bit over the holidays, just do piddly things around the house so not getting much accomplished right now, will get back at it after the new year.
> God bless you all.


I'm glad you are hanging in there. For me...I eat less now, especially yesterday. But I do enjoy a new fav of my own.....white russians.


----------



## Mortimer (Dec 27, 2020)

A blast from the past is striving...

...Deutsche Frauen, deutsche Treue, Deutscher Wein und deutscher Sang Sollen in der Welt behalten Ihren alten schönen Klang, Uns zu edler Tat begeistern Unser ganzes Leben lang... -Hoffmann von Fallersleben, Deutschlandlied
...German women, German loyalty, German wine and German singing Shall keep their old beautiful sound in the world, inspire us for noble deed Our whole life long... -Hoffmann von Fallersleben, Germany song


----------



## Mortimer (Dec 27, 2020)

Einmal im Jahr,
in der heiligen Nacht,
verlassen die toten Soldaten die Wacht,
die sie für Deutschlands Zukunft stehen.
Sie kommen nach Haus, nach Art und Ordnung zu sehen,
schweigend treten sie ein in den festlichen Raum,
den Tritt der genagelten Stiefel, man hört ihn kaum
sie stellen sich still zu Vater und Mutter und Kind,
aber sie spüren, daß sie erwartete Gäste sind

Es brennt für sie eine rote Kerze am Tannenbaum,
es steht für sie ein Stuhl am gedeckten Tisch,
es glüht für sie im Glase dunkel der Wein.
Und in die Weihnachtslieder, gläubig und frisch,
stimmen sie fröhlichen Herzens mit ein.
Hinter dem Bild mit dem Stahlhelm dort an der Wand
steckt ein Tannenzweig mit silbernem Stern.
Es duftet nach Tannen und Äpfel und Mandelkern,
und es ist alles wie einst und der Tod ist so fern.

Wenn dann die Kerzen am Lichtbaum zu Ende gebrannt,
legt der tote Soldat die erdverkrustete Hand
jedem der Kinder leise aufs junge Haupt:
Wir starben für euch, weil wir an Deutschland geglaubt.
Einmal im Jahr, in der heiligen Nacht,
beziehen die toten Soldaten wieder die ewige Wacht

Text Thilo Scheller , 1939 ? auf Stille Nacht heilige Nacht

Once a year
in the holy night,
the dead soldiers leave the watch,
which they stand for Germany's future.
They come home to see the kind and order
silently they enter the festive room,
the kick of the nailed boots, you can hardly hear it
they stand still with father and mother and child,
but they feel that they are expected guests

A red candle burns on the Christmas tree for you,
there is a chair at the set table for her,
for them the wine glows darkly in the glass.
And in the Christmas carols, believing and fresh,
join in with a happy heart.
Behind the picture with the steel helmet there on the wall
sticks a fir branch with a silver star.
It smells of firs and apples and almond kernels,
and everything is as it was before and death is so far away.

Then when the candles on the light tree burned to the end,
the dead soldier puts his earth-encrusted hand
on each of the children softly on the young head:
We died for you because we believed in Germany.
Once a year on holy night
the dead soldiers take up the eternal watch again

Text by Thilo Scheller, 1939? to Silent Night, Holy Night


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 27, 2020)

SFC Ollie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


One of my brothers is contemplating moving up here.  He's been looking at small cabin plans and wants to build it himself.  I suggested he might want to visit during the winter before he sells his place in NV.  He's fallen into a funk lately, though.  His big plans for retirement were to travel.  Well, he's had to postpone his Bahamas dive trip three times now and can't get to his time-share in Mexico, either.  He was going to come up here this month and then spend two weeks in Germany with another sister in May.  All travel is now held hostage to government whims, though.  He's also a lifetime bachelor and has started questioning his life choices, no family of his own, no grand kids, etc.  I just wish this whole "hunker down" and self-quarantine bs hadn't been so successful  We won't ever see the end of it now that our government masters have discovered how effective it is at controlling the unwashed proles.  (off the soap box)
A New Year is shortly upon us, let's see what changes it brings...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 27, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Well...turned out to be just another day after all. The new friend I made here at the old folks home was supposed to come for xmas dinner. She caught me in the hall and said she won't be coming. Her son that ignores her called and wants her to come for the day. Probably to babysit, but....oh well. I like how she tells me 2 hours before she is to arrive for the dinner I have been preparing. Not.
> 
> So...MrG and I are alone yet again on xmas day. Which is why we never celebrate it any more. Loneliness while everyone else is with family.
> 
> Bah humbug.


Your CS family is with you in spirit always, Gracie.  What did you cook, BTW?


----------



## Gracie (Dec 27, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Well...turned out to be just another day after all. The new friend I made here at the old folks home was supposed to come for xmas dinner. She caught me in the hall and said she won't be coming. Her son that ignores her called and wants her to come for the day. Probably to babysit, but....oh well. I like how she tells me 2 hours before she is to arrive for the dinner I have been preparing. Not.
> ...


I fixed marmalade basted cornish hens, fried green beans with bacon and onion, and my whipped yams with marshmellows. MrG ate in his room, I ate in front of the tv. It tasted good, but there was no joy that day.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 27, 2020)

My schedules have been rattled pretty good during my hospital/convalescence days. I find it difficult to sleep. First, this is not a queen sizes plush pillow top Sealy Posturdedic mattress. This is a bag of russet potatatoes roughly six inches longer than I am tall and about ten inches narrower than my shoulders.

The Master Bedroom at the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate is dark enough to develop film. Here, lights are used to guide planes arriving at the Greater Pittsburgh International Airpor.

At home, if you listen ever so carefully you can hear a mouse peeing upon a wad of cotton. Here, by contrast, is all the stoic silence of a beachside Boardwalk in August, if the fire alarms were first set off and the brakes removed from the 120 year old roller coaster that runs the length of the boardwalk.

But synchronizing eating with the dispensing of pain medication has me in a quandary. They aren't offering me my favorite dishes. I'm turned off by foods with creamy textures. Chief among these are ham and scalloped potatoes, creamed vegetables and the like.

I'm more of a savory guy. As I'm emerging from an induced dream during which I am not only the hero, but have full, unfettered range of motion and no pain but strength, the nurse will come in and offer up lunch of creamed chicken and peas.

My aversion to poultry has been documented.

Other times, just I'm sure my foot has been ensnared in a trap staked out for Grizzly bears, the nurse will acquiesce and give me a pill. A pill of bliss and relaxation. You're getting drowsy now and a filmstrip of our adventures can be purchased in the gift shop near the exit doors found right behind your ever difficult to keep open eye lidszzzzz.

That's when the aid bursts into the room announcing "Lunch!" of an open-faced steak sandwich and fries!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 28, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > To all my CS friends, Merry Christmas!  I hope Sandy Claws brings you all the sweet things in life.
> ...



Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 28, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Hi all, just hangin' around the house, not getting much done.  Wednesday I made my traditional Maryland stuffed ham now I have more than two thirds of it in the freezer.......  Even though Kat and I never really "did Christmas" other than the ham dinner, etc I found I was having a really tough time yesterday but all and all I am doing better, today wasn't so bad.  Just fried up some apples, wanted something sweet, a little whipped cream on them and it was good.
> I kinda decided to ease up a bit over the holidays, just do piddly things around the house so not getting much accomplished right now, will get back at it after the new year.
> God bless you all.



Holidays are usually the worst time. My cousin Sandy, Aunt Betty's only child, passed away 10 years ago, and she lost her husband 4 years ago. And holidays are still hard for her.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 28, 2020)

Nosmo King said:


> My schedules have been rattled pretty good during my hospital/convalescence days. I find it difficult to sleep. First, this is not a queen sizes plush pillow top Sealy Posturdedic mattress. This is a bag of russet potatatoes roughly six inches longer than I am tall and about ten inches narrower than my shoulders.
> 
> The Master Bedroom at the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate is dark enough to develop film. Here, lights are used to guide planes arriving at the Greater Pittsburgh International Airpor.
> 
> ...



Well that sounds. . .absolutely ghastly. But it's hard to pity somebody with that great sense of humor about it, and ability to put it into such entertaining prose.  Seriously I do pray your stay there is as short as possible Nosmo.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 28, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



That would be so great though if he takes a liking to your area and moves close. We won't worry about you nearly so much.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 28, 2020)

On December 22nd, my first born appeared. 3 months later...he was stolen. So....my funk usually begins Dec 1st and does not leave until Jan 1. This has been my bane and sorrow since 1970. It will continue to happen until I die.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 28, 2020)

Meanwhile...I hope your bro does move there! That would awesome, and a boon for you to boot!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 28, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Meanwhile...I made myself a white russian last night. Tiny glass with ice, then milk, then about 3 capfuls of Kahlua. Yummy. Then I went to bed. I SLEPT 8 WHOLE HOURS straight without waking up once. Only I did wake up was cuz I was dreaming I had to pee and there were toilets everywhere but out in the open and all of them were being used and man did I have to pee! Woke up and ran to my bathroom which was NOT being used and sighed ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.
> 
> So..tonight, I am going to have another white russian toddy!



Well that's a subject I never envisioned discussing in the Coffee Shop, but I have lived for years thinking I was probably the only person on the planet who had reoccurring dreams of needing the toilet and not being able to find one anywhere. And yes, when you finally wake up, you make that hasty trip to the bathroom. It is oddly reassuring knowing one isn't alone in such things.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 28, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile...I made myself a white russian last night. Tiny glass with ice, then milk, then about 3 capfuls of Kahlua. Yummy. Then I went to bed. I SLEPT 8 WHOLE HOURS straight without waking up once. Only I did wake up was cuz I was dreaming I had to pee and there were toilets everywhere but out in the open and all of them were being used and man did I have to pee! Woke up and ran to my bathroom which was NOT being used and sighed ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.
> ...


I have some weird dreams, thats for sure. The ones I hate are the bathroom ones...and the trying to run but I can only crawl..barely. My fav dreams are when I run and jump on a windy night (its always night time) and fly a short distance...land...run...jump...fly again. Haven't had one of those in a long time.

But when I have falling dreams...off a cliff, down a deep ravine....I am scared and my heart is pounding but I always tell myself in the dream that I will never land and die..that I will be saved by God.  Then I wake up. Used to have those all the time too, but not since we lost home. 

My dreams now consist of no toilets, foggy home that is always dark, always trying to FIND home and I'm there...but it eludes me. Not pleasant.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 28, 2020)

Speaking of dreams...I'm gonna go try to get one by going to bed. Ill probably be up in about 2 hours. I never get a whole 8 hours except the other day when I said I did. That was great. Dreamless too. Wish I could do that again. Maybe tonight. Lets hope, lol.

  for now.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 28, 2020)

I


Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > My schedules have been rattled pretty good during my hospital/convalescence days. I find it difficult to sleep. First, this is not a queen sizes plush pillow top Sealy Posturdedic mattress. This is a bag of russet potatatoes roughly six inches longer than I am tall and about ten inches narrower than my shoulders.
> ...


 don't seek pity, Foxy! But I have found a muse in isolation. 

It's easy to write what I experience. And, as I am not having the exotic experiences of youth but the mundane experience of senior citizenship, I guess what I write may appear 'ghastly'.

Today, for example, I await the arrival of a physical and occupational theology team.

Onitially, I resented the team I referred to as physical terrorists.

But the only folks here to help lift me out of this hole are my physical terrorists, my Pixies, as I have grown with affection to call them.

I'll write more as I grow more comfortable and familiar with the procedures.

On the upside: the vacuum pump applied to my wound has run its course. Whether it has to be reapplied, replaced or removed has yet to be discussed. L

But that's detail and I know my audience wants broad strokes. Let me nap now and I'll let you know what drifts over the transom


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 28, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Someone did the original wooden ship sea battle engraving on the cylinder and it appears to be inlayed with gold filigree, of course it could just be gold paint.  That alone, even though it's a reproduction would typically put it in the $600 - $800 range or more.  The one drawback is someone put 1859 Colt grips on is so the fit isn't perfect, that said I got it for $200 shipped.  The guy posted it on the muzzleloading board I'm on and I saw it immediately, like it was meant to be.  Often people post their guns for sale, sometimes at awesome prices and in some cases if you don't jump on it the item is sold within minutes.  I could go broke but I almost always pass up on the sales which for me is typically easy as the ones I like the most go for $1800 and up............


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 28, 2020)

Received a call from the local Flu clinic this morning. As suspected results are negative.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 28, 2020)

I hope you folks are taking full advantage of this week between Christmas and New Year's Day. It is the week I have always taken vacation.

To luxuriate at rthe Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate festooned with brilliant Yuletide decor etc. to have a plate of goodies at my disposal; navel oranges, fresh roasted nuts, a constant pot of rich coffee and, of course those tasty Christmas cookies! Pure decadence.

My friends would come home from their self-imposed exile, they left the upper Ohio River valley in search of fame, fortune and families of their own.  We would meet either at my house or one of the dark, smokes taverns around nod town and reunite and tell each other tall tales of the adventures we had in the waning year.

I'm happy that they found happiness. They were happy to learn of the exotic places I visited during my career.  I saw the world, exposed to different cultures and food and works of art. It was a marvelous time for a man, unwilling or unable to establish firm roots of family and relationships.

I cast my shadow on the Roman Colosseum, spat from the pinnacle of the Eiffel Tower, got kicked out of St. Peter's Bassilic and stood at gunpoint by baffled Czech border guards.  Fair trade for never entering Holy matrimony? It could be argued so.

I know my current circumstance is not unique. I know that senior citizenship is a condition we all must endure as the alternative is unthinkable. I lay here a man without regrets, a man overflowing with gratitude for all those who have shown unfathomable mercy and unflinching care.

I cannot find the words (yes, I cannot find the words) to express my gratitude for my family and the unconditional love and support they have given me.

And to the Coffee Shop community, a truly wonderful island of people here among a larger board of people whose attitude onward corrosive politics, may I say thank you for your encouragement and boundless humanity.

I swear before all that's Holy and noble that I will work as hard as possible to heal so that I might respect and honor the massive debt I owe to everyone.

And that's my dispatch from the Crotch of the Tri-State area. I hope it was more inspirational and aspirational than maudlin. Blame my austere Calvanist upbringing!

Much love to you all! Nosmo.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 28, 2020)

SFC Ollie said:


> Received a call from the local Flu clinic this morning. As suspected results are negative.


Great news Ollie!

This virus, like all viruses, is nothing to toy with!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 29, 2020)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys. May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here. Meanwhile we pray or send positive vibes or keep vigil for:

Harper, the inspiration for the vigil list.
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Kat for wellness
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Mindful and healing for her shoulder.
Good results for Nosmo King 's step nephew dealing with difficult surgeries.
Beautress for wellness.
Corazon for wellness.
Ringel, Peach, Gracie, everybody dealing with depression and adjustment.
Mindful's daughter diagnosed with cancer.
Ollie's brother recovering from major surgery.
Nosmo King for healing and health
Montrovant & his household for healing and health

And we keep the light on so others who have been away can find their way back and we hope they do.

*Tonight we can be grateful that we do not live in Buffalo where the National Guard is digging out that city from under 7 FEET of snow.  And I am always in awe of history that includes the dedication of Westminster Abbey in London on December 28, 1065, 955 years ago today! And it still stands.  And it is still beautiful.*


----------



## Gracie (Dec 29, 2020)

Well hell. I just heard from the apts at home, where I have been on the waiting list 5 years this coming May. Two veterans applied..and they get bumped up to the top of the list. I don't mind if it's veterans...but still....dayum. I've always had a gut feeling I will never see that beach again, but I've held on to hope. I think I'm about to give up. 

Sirens all day today. ALL DAY. Not sure what is going on, but lucky me gets to hear them all the time since the hospital is across the street. And speaking of the hospital, the National Guard had to send some doctors and nurses to help them out, which I find strange. It's not china virus (I refuse to call it covid), so I guess people are just dropping dead left and right, or in car accidents or being shot or overall mayhem.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 29, 2020)

Nosmo King said:


> My schedules have been rattled pretty good during my hospital/convalescence days. I find it difficult to sleep. First, this is not a queen sizes plush pillow top Sealy Posturdedic mattress. This is a bag of russet potatatoes roughly six inches longer than I am tall and about ten inches narrower than my shoulders.
> 
> The Master Bedroom at the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate is dark enough to develop film. Here, lights are used to guide planes arriving at the Greater Pittsburgh International Airpor.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a nightmare, Nosmo.  There's no way to get home?  How much longer do they anticipate your stay will be?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 29, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


My brother likes the area a lot.  He's been here several times but never in the dead of winter.  It's a tough time of year if you live "off grid" like I do.  But there's a lot of peace here, too.  If you have no other obligations there's a great satisfaction in just surviving.  Things get to be routine and you have lots of time to keep the fires going and enjoy inside activities, crafts, etc.  I love it here on weekends when I can enjoy a good book after getting some of my survival chores done.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 29, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile...I made myself a white russian last night. Tiny glass with ice, then milk, then about 3 capfuls of Kahlua. Yummy. Then I went to bed. I SLEPT 8 WHOLE HOURS straight without waking up once. Only I did wake up was cuz I was dreaming I had to pee and there were toilets everywhere but out in the open and all of them were being used and man did I have to pee! Woke up and ran to my bathroom which was NOT being used and sighed ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.
> ...


What's really tragic is when you dream you've already found the bathroom.  With luck, you wake up in time to make the dash to the potty.  Otherwise, you'll be changing the bedding.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 29, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I like the flying dreams.  I can usually fly either by strapping 2x4s to my arms for wings or just by flexing my hands and arms like feathers and flying.  My fear is about flying too high and not being able to come back down.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 29, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > My schedules have been rattled pretty good during my hospital/convalescence days. I find it difficult to sleep. First, this is not a queen sizes plush pillow top Sealy Posturdedic mattress. This is a bag of russet potatatoes roughly six inches longer than I am tall and about ten inches narrower than my shoulders.
> ...


Tomorrow I go to the podiatrist clinic to have the wound vacuum reapplied.

The doctors debated taking ny leg below the knee. But,


gallantwarrior said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > My schedules have been rattled pretty good during my hospital/convalescence days. I find it difficult to sleep. First, this is not a queen sizes plush pillow top Sealy Posturdedic mattress. This is a bag of russet potatatoes roughly six inches longer than I am tall and about ten inches narrower than my shoulders.
> ...


Time has dissolved for me. The physical terrorists have been working with me to get me standing up, but not bearing weight on my left leg.

Standing, pivoting on the rightr


gallantwarrior said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > My schedules have been rattled pretty good during my hospital/convalescence days. I find it difficult to sleep. First, this is not a queen sizes plush pillow top Sealy Posturdedic mattress. This is a bag of russet potatatoes roughly six inches longer than I am tall and about ten inches narrower than my shoulders.
> ...


When that day comes, I shall rejoice! But I have no real idea when that might happen.

I'm like an infant with a clear, lucid m


gallantwarrior said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > My schedules have been rattled pretty good during my hospital/convalescence days. I find it difficult to sleep. First, this is not a queen sizes plush pillow top Sealy Posturdedic mattress. This is a bag of russet potatatoes roughly six inches longer than I am tall and about ten inches narrower than my shoulders.
> ...


I have no real clue at this point.

When I walk again, I will rejoice like never before.

Thanks, gallant! Keep the faith!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 30, 2020)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys. May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here. Meanwhile we pray or send positive vibes or keep vigil for:

Harper, the inspiration for the vigil list.
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Kat for wellness
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Mindful and healing for her shoulder.
Good results for Nosmo King 's step nephew dealing with difficult surgeries.
Beautress for wellness.
Corazon for wellness.
Ringel, Peach, Gracie, everybody dealing with depression and adjustment.
Mindful's daughter diagnosed with cancer.
Ollie's brother recovering from major surgery.
Nosmo King for healing and health
Montrovant & his household for healing and health

And we keep the light on so others who have been away can find their way back and we hope they do.

*The December Cold Moon is the last full moon of the year tonight. And as it departs visually for us, it will be taking 2020 with it. And our hope for all of us that this year from hell will stay behind as we anticipate a better, brighter New Year.*


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 30, 2020)

Sorry, Gallant! The pain mess hijacked my typing skills! There is a whole protocol for this wound vacuum. I have to see what comes next before I can see the rim of this hole.

All I can say is I'm working hard!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 30, 2020)

I heard an odd rumor at the gas station this morning.  It concerns the new Covid-19 shot.  It seems, according to the rumor I heard that the company that makes the Covid-19 immunization is in league with the shoe manufacturers.  About a week after you take the injection your toes will grow an additional four inches in length which in turn will cause you to need to purchase new shoes.  That’s not all.  All of your toes will turn into a bright orange color.  Hope this is just a rumor.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 30, 2020)

So I volunteered for the Russian Vaccine Trial for Covid-19. It's been kept very, very quiet for security reasons. I received my first shot and wanted to let you know that it’s completely safe with иo side effects whatsoeveя, and that I feelshκι χoρoshό я чувствую себя немного странно и я думаю, чт...


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 30, 2020)

They came into my room this morning and strapped me into something called a Hoyer lift. It's basically a sling that supports the back of the neck and the hips. Then a motor lifted me from bed and dangled me four feet above the floor.

Before I knew it, I was lowered into a wheelchair! Sitting up relatively straight! Looking around from a different perspective. Mobile.  It is glorious.

Then, the adventure continued. The chair containing me was hoisted into a van with windows. The last two vehicles I've been in have been ambulances. Anonymous aluminum windowless boxes that rumbled. But today we drove passed the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate! Passed Riverview Cemetery, the beautiful park-like cemetery that provides Daisy the Mutt with Happy Hunting Grounds as she chases squirrels back up in the trees where they belong.

It was a chilly gray day, typical of late December around here. I felt light rain on my face. My nose and lungs were filled with cold December air. And I loved every minute of it!

Different is good. Anything different.

And so the pain meds are kicking in. My muse, the prescription pain killer!

I'm not about to go all Jack Kerouac on you, mainlining heroine and writing pose as if it's a fire hose and there's a 4 alarm blaze that needs to be extinguished by a shower of clever analogies and colorful adjectives. Instead, I'll let the fog of distraction clear enough to be worthwhile.

If ever I become published, look back on these dispatches as if they were sketchy explorations before the "Grapes of Wrath" breakthrough!

Ah, Nosmo! Can you please be more pretentious?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 30, 2020)

Nosmo King said:


> They came into my room this morning and strapped me into something called a Hoyer lift. It's basically a sling that supports the back of the neck and the hips. Then a motor lifted me from bed and dangled me four feet above the floor.
> 
> Before I knew it, I was lowered into a wheelchair! Sitting up relatively straight! Looking around from a different perspective. Mobile.  It is glorious.
> 
> ...



Well, all pretentiousness aside, I have so enjoyed your little anthologies over the years, do believe there is a market for them. If you do decide to be published, you will make one sale at least with me. (Depending on the price.)


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 30, 2020)

While I'm thinking about. There is one more shopping day until New Year's Day when 2020 will be forever blessedly in our rear view mirrors. But there is an old southern legend that black-eyed peas bring a year of good fortune upon those who consume them on New Year's Day.  We don't want another 2020. So just in case. . .


----------



## Shawnee_b (Dec 30, 2020)

Black eye peas and ham hocks and pone, mmmmmm


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 30, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > They came into my room this morning and strapped me into something called a Hoyer lift. It's basically a sling that supports the back of the neck and the hips. Then a motor lifted me from bed and dangled me four feet above the floor.
> ...


Depend on an autographed first edition will gather the appropriate amount of dust on your bokshelf!


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 30, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> While I'm thinking about. There is one more shopping day until New Year's Day when 2020 will be forever blessedly in our rear view mirrors. But there is an old southern legend that black-eyed peas bring a year of good fortune upon those who consume them on New Year's Day.  We don't want another 2020. So just in case. . .
> 
> 
> View attachment 435276


Mom, being only half Scottish by the grace of her mother, insists on pork and sauerkraut as New Year's fare. The Big Hose would reek of that casserole bubbling on the stove while Pop, my brother and I would dismantle Christmas decor and sneak peeks at The Ohio State University Men's football team as they triumphed in living color in Pasadena, California.

Uncle Alex (pronounced "Elec", his bride Aunt Helen, Grandpa and Grandma would stop by offering short bread cookies and side dishes of creamed corn as a pretext to sample the pork. Uncle Alex would nod to his brother, my Grandpa, and a wry smile would cross Pop's lips.

The men would then retire to the front parlor where Alex would produce a flak filled with single malt scotch. They would clap each other on the shoulders as they toasted in the New Year. 

When I returned home from college, degree framed and hanging in the living room, I was finally invited into that most exclusive club. New Year's Day 1979, I was Bar Mitzvahed as a grown member of the family.

And the Big House still stunk of pork and sauerkraut. But it tasted better than ever before.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 31, 2020)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > While I'm thinking about. There is one more shopping day until New Year's Day when 2020 will be forever blessedly in our rear view mirrors. But there is an old southern legend that black-eyed peas bring a year of good fortune upon those who consume them on New Year's Day.  We don't want another 2020. So just in case. . .
> ...



Being bar mitzvahed in a Calvinist tradition and serving pork and sauerkraut conjures up some very strange images.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 31, 2020)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I wish we were ethnic!


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 31, 2020)

Good morning! We made it! The bitter end of 2020!  It's now time to anticipate to brand new decade we are about to embark in and wave goodbye to the tradgic era we're leaving behind. This could be the best of times on our threshold.

I'm optimistic.

A vaccine to deliver us from the evil of isolation. New leadership to demonstrate what mature, thoughtful and respectful behavior can do for a free people, the inevitability of Spring and summer and the simple joys they bring.

Let's light a candle in memorial gro those lost and provide us light to see our way clear to the future.

I mistakenly hit the underline function, and this morning I'm not nimble enough to undo it. C'est LeGuerre!


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 31, 2020)

One of our muzzleloading members posted this on the other forum, thought I'd share..........


----------



## Oddball (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 31, 2020)

Oddball said:


>


I didn't know that Sue Lyons (Lolita) had died this year. That means the whole cast is gone.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 31, 2020)

I'm getting to be quite the driver of this wheel chair! I can turn it on a dime, maneuver my way through the inexplicatively, for a nursing facility, bathroom door and take a long, considered look at the other two walls of my room.

Today I charmed my nurse into letting me sit outside for several minutes. It is way too cold and dreary to sit in a sunbeam and feel the warmth and light on my face. Instead, a gentle December rain pelted the canvas  awning over the patio beside the main nurse's station.  But the air was crisp and moist and served my lungs well. It is rather stuffy inside.

I watched a flock of birds fly around in an aerial ballet. I saw some traffic on the road to the north. I watched the staff schlep plastic bags of waste to the bank of dumpsters. And it was wonderful.

This is still the upper Ohio River valley, not Boca Raton. Here winters are easy to predict. Cloudy with a 40% chance of rain or snow, temperatures in the 30s. But any change from laying prone and inhaling the breezes from a forced air HVAC system is a welcome change.

And now we in the Eastern time zone face the final hour of the year. The staff passed out cone-shaped party hats and noise makers for a pre-emotive New Year celebration at noon. Just another accommodation we must make to this wretched year now gone by.

Soon the staff will be in my room with that Hoer sling lift to put me back in the bed.  Let's see what tomorrow and the new year, the new decade brings.

As I said, any change is a good change, even if we have to sort through it to find the silver lining.

Happy New Year everyone! Just look at how things have changed.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy New Year to all my friends on USMB. May all of you have a Blessed 2021!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 1, 2021)

Oddball said:


>



So many. Every year. Some big names there, but even the relatively obscure ones left their mark in some positive way. That's their legacy to us.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 1, 2021)

It's 9 minutes before midnight in New Mexico as I write this, and I am loving how many of our Coffee Shop friends have stopped by the Coffee Shop in this the holiday season. Nobody knows what the New Year will bring, but with love and laughter and people who care, we'll get through it.

HAPPY NEW YEAR ALL!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 1, 2021)

Happy New Year.  Best wishes to all.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 1, 2021)

I'm sorry I didn't stop in. I went to bed and missed all the hoopla because seeing Wuhan celebrating and Times Square empty just bummed me out.

Yes, lets all celebrate a new year and FOUR MORE YEARS.

I know, I know. But if one can do it...so can I.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 2, 2021)

Thanks for not being angry with me, Foxfyre. I come here to escape...not read what I read up there ^.

Anyway...going to bed. Love ya.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 2, 2021)

Just imagine how sweet life will be without the bitterness of isolation. We can't imagine the joy that awaits us once we can gather and embrace and sing together.

It will be like biting into a perfectly ripened peach, the sweet juices running down our wrist as we go to a restaurant, a concert, a gathering of the clans. To smell the savory smoke off a campfire or share a strawberry shortcake with the youngsters or stroll through a park, stopping with friends to say hello.

I, like all of you, can't wait. But to enjoy those simple, sweet pleasures again, we have to endure some bitterness. Keeping each other safe by the minimal act of wearing a face mask. Keeping each other safe by keeping our distance. The economy is resilient. Just as after other crisises, it will recover.  But losing someone is permanent. Forever gone. Let's endure the darkness together so, when the lights come back on, more of us will be here to bask in the warmth.

Keep the faith and everything, I promise you, will be better for it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 2, 2021)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys. May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here. Meanwhile we pray or send positive vibes or keep vigil for:

Harper, the inspiration for the vigil list.
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Kat for wellness
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Mindful and healing for her shoulder.
Good results for Nosmo King 's step nephew dealing with difficult surgeries.
Beautress for wellness.
Corazon for wellness.
Ringel, Peach, Gracie, everybody dealing with depression and adjustment.
Mindful's daughter diagnosed with cancer.
Ollie's brother recovering from major surgery.
Nosmo King for healing and health
Montrovant & his household for healing and health

And we keep the light on so others who have been away can find their way back and we hope they do.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 2, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Thanks for not being angry with me, Foxfyre. I come here to escape...not read what I read up there ^.
> 
> Anyway...going to bed. Love ya.



For heavens sake Gracie. There's nothing to be angry about. Everybody has lives, diversions, responsibilities, problems, struggles, worries, etc. that are far more important than the Coffee Shop on any given day. Nobody posts every day. Not even me.  It was just fun hearing from old friends who aren't here often but did stop by to say hi. ((hugs))


----------



## Gracie (Jan 2, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for not being angry with me, Foxfyre. I come here to escape...not read what I read up there ^.
> ...


Thats not what I meant. What I meant was my comment of 4 More Years and you not being angry about it. And...dayum. You sure told me!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 3, 2021)

Two dog owners are arguing about whose pet is smarter.

“My dog is so smart,” says the first owner, “that every morning he goes to the store and buys me a sesame seed bagel with chive cream cheese, stops off at Starbucks and picks me up a mocha latte, and then comes home and turns on ESPN, all before I get out of bed.”

“I know,” says the second owner.

“How do you know?” the first asks.

“My dog told me.”


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 3, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> View attachment 436799


You know what they say about submariners don't you?

140 men get on the boat. The boat leaves port on patrol for ten months. The boat returns to port. 70 couples get off the boat.

All due respect for submariners. They are the Navy personnel I have the most experience with, more than any other branch of the services. I lived in New London on a project for more than two years. Hats off to you brave, but pasty guys!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 3, 2021)

Nosmo King said:


> Just imagine how sweet life will be without the bitterness of isolation. We can't imagine the joy that awaits us once we can gather and embrace and sing together.
> 
> It will be like biting into a perfectly ripened peach, the sweet juices running down our wrist as we go to a restaurant, a concert, a gathering of the clans. To smell the savory smoke off a campfire or share a strawberry shortcake with the youngsters or stroll through a park, stopping with friends to say hello.
> 
> ...


I come to the CS to get away from the PSAs that inundate the airwaves and the net.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 3, 2021)

Belated Happy New Year, y'all.  It's just busy, busy here. 
I've been taking down almost a whole extra shift overtime at work.  We're in full-swing wintertime, too.  -18 at my place when I left for work last night!  These temps are supposed to hold out until mid-week so I'm considering doing inside work this weekend. You know it's cold when you look forward to the mid-20s!


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 3, 2021)

Way back on Black Friday I bought myself a gift on Amazon. A jet black t shirt withe the famous line sketch of Alfred Hitchcock. Just a few gluttonous curves suggesting the profile of the great storyteller and director.

Well, it came yesterday. Following my morning bed bath where I get hosed, mopped, scrubbed, powdered and creamed, they slid my new shirt over my shoulders.

They just brought me back from getting my first dose of coronavirus vaccine. I've been waiting for this day, as we all have, since Easter.

They wheeled me into the room where the shots were administered. Proudly, I asked some of the 20 something staff how they liked my shirt. I got blank stares in return. "Who do you think it is?" I asked.

Again, blank stares.

The elderly, truly sad people, were all non-communicative and barely aware of what was going on and why.

I am now in a unique cubbyhole. People who are old, yet lucid. Aged, yet engaging. Disabled, yet yearning to be active.

I miss my friends more each day. People who relate and are not placating as a default position.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 3, 2021)

gallantwarrior said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Just imagine how sweet life will be without the bitterness of isolation. We can't imagine the joy that awaits us once we can gather and embrace and sing together.
> ...


Did you regard my post as a public service announcement? It's just part of the thoughts flooding off my mind.

I've been isolated since before Christmas with a sever MERSA cinfection that threatens my left foot. Soon I may have to make the call if the Ankle bone can still be connected to the shin bone.

I've seen only strangers, all masked, all wearing face shields. No family for the holidays. No sumptuous holiday feasting. I'm NOT seeking pity or sympathy. But I know I will be cited as a cautionary tale.

This medical exile has given me a greater appreciation for the common, everyday pleasures of life.

I want everyone to understand that Joni Mitchell was right as she sang, "Don't it always seem to go that you don't know what you've lost til it's gone."

Endure the bitter so you can really savor the sweet.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 3, 2021)

CS is supposed to be a place to share, but not politics or partisan beliefs or talking about crap we come here to get away from. If it starts, it won't stop.  I don't wear a fucking mask and I resent the push to do it. Anywhere. In real life and in forums such as this one.

I have a shitload on my mind too, but I know what to share..and what NOT to share that is "flooding my mind".


----------



## Gracie (Jan 3, 2021)

gallantwarrior said:


> Belated Happy New Year, y'all.  It's just busy, busy here.
> I've been taking down almost a whole extra shift overtime at work.  We're in full-swing wintertime, too.  -18 at my place when I left for work last night!  These temps are supposed to hold out until mid-week so I'm considering doing inside work this weekend. You know it's cold when you look forward to the mid-20s!


Kinda cold here..in the 50's. LOWER 50's. Usually I don't bother with a coat but lately I have been wearing one. Been trying to keep myself occupied. Did a bit of painting on a dresser. Working on an end table but am taking a break, so here I am. For the moment.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 3, 2021)

Nosmo King said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Naw, he was kidding. 

This medium is tough sometimes until you really get to know people.  Text lacks the benefit of vocal tones or facial expressions and body language that otherwise would inform us.  And Joni is right. We so often fail to appreciate what we have until it is gone. But there is always something coming up to appreciate too.

As for masks, Hombre & I wear them knowing that it is appreciated by many we encounter outside the house. We don't wear them at home & advise anyone who comes in that we know that we don't require them. Some choose to keep them on. Some not. We take minimal common sense risks though.  The virus is real. We have lost one cousin, almost lost a nephew and almost lost a best friend to it. But depression & despair from forced isolation is real too.  Somewhere in there we try for a reasonable middle.  We just make sure we are getting a lot of omegas in proper proportions, wash our hands a lot, keep our Vitamin D & C up, and so far so good.  Nobody we know who has gotten the vaccine has regretted it. Not available for us yet though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 3, 2021)

Did ya'll know the Titanic has been submerged now for well over 100 years, and all its swimming pools are still full?


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 3, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Did ya'll know the Titanic has been submerged now for well over 100 years, and all its swimming pools are still full?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 4, 2021)

Nosmo King said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Y


Nosmo King said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


I was with you up until the lecture about masks and distancing.  The sweet sensation of biting in to the peach was really quite poetic.  But our economy has been intentionally murdered by our very own government.  There have been many, many other viruses over the years.  We have an annual bevy of flu viruses they want us to be vaccinated to protect against.  Those vaccinations have always been voluntary and optional.  People die all the time due to many reasons, illness or accident.  As a matter of fact, everyone and everything dies, sooner or later.  This latest virus has been politicized and used to terrorize people into compliance with some of the most intrusive and ridiculous restrictions I have ever experienced.  
I do hope that you overcome whatever afflicts you and has you interred in a home like you are.  It would probably weigh far less heavily on your mind and heart if you were able to receive the attentions and visits from friends and family, maybe even Daisy.  Unfortunately, you have been isolated from your life and brain-washed into believing that this is necessary for a number of reasons that are unsupported by common sense and observation.  I wish you a quick recovery and do sincerely hope that the bitterness you are feeling finds a healthy outlet.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 4, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I am happy to live in a place where common sense prevails.  Out here, in the Valley, masks are optional most everywhere.  Even a lot of employees are only paying lip service to having them available if asked.  We also have a much lower incidence of "cases" of covid here than in Anchorage, where the most restrictive sanctions are still in place. (I was shocked when I drove through downtown Anchorage New Year's Eve and the place was deserted), and the highest spike in "cases" is still apparently raging.  Seems to me that the places that have the worst, most restrictive requirements are still having the highest number of "cases" than other places.  Such anecdotal evidence would indicate that all the masks and distance in the world are not all that helpful.
I took umbrage at NoSmo hawking the same mask-distance stuff that is otherwise inescapable everywhere else.  Usually, his ponderings are poetic and entertaining.  I like coming here for the non-political/religious flavor and tone of the conversation.  
Off my soapbox.  I didn't open this can of worms, though.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 4, 2021)

It's been a good day.  Still too cold but at least the single digits have plus signs in front of them.  
I decided to take care of some errands today.  I needed to go "downtown" to fill up my water containers, tank the Dodge, and fill up a couple of propane containers.  I also stopped at the local 24/7 convenience store to find whether I can keep my vehicles parked their and trade out the Kia commuter for the Dodge workhorse, saving money for fuel.  While there, I decided to get an order of fish and chips to take home.  After making my order, a young lady came in and was interested in trying the cheese sticks but didn't have enough funds to do so.  I had them put on my bill.  Sometimes it just feels good to do something for someone.  She became my best buddy and when she found out I was going to the library, she hooked a ride with me.  I enjoyed the company and she enjoyed not having to walk, especially in this cold.  I dropped her off at her home and was introduced to her fiance.  He's unemployed and would gladly do odd jobs.  I told him I couldn't afford to pay much but I might be able to use some help around the place.  Normally, I am cautious about accepting help from strangers but I might try these young people for some help.  They are Old Believers (offshoot of Russian Orthodox) and my previous experience has been that they are hard-working and honest.  They also tend not to be meth-heads.
My cow moose is back.  This is the third year she's come around in the time of hard winter.  Frankly, I don't really want to feed her through the season, moose eat a LOT!  I'll call Fish and Game tomorrow and see if they'll come out to do something about her.  She's been going into the goats' pen and hazing them off their feed and I cannot tolerate that.
Tomorrow is supposed to be warmer so I plan on getting outside and taking care of some of the outdoor things that need done.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 4, 2021)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



But GW, you know I love you, but neither did he open any can of worms any more than any of us relating our situation at any given time.  Our situations are what they are & Nosmo would absolutely not choose to be in his situation right now.  We've all been in situations that we would not choose for ourselves, but it is what it is.

We all have our ups and downs, trials, tribulations, frustrations, disappointments, have our heart torn out, miss how it 'used to be', find joy when we can, and rejoice when things are better. And all our situations are different.

Hombre & I are extra careful because we are the first line of defense as caretakers for two people who are in the extreme high risk category should they contract the virus, and want to be able to interact socially with a third in the high risk group. If it were not for that, we would be making different choices often.  But it was really hard not being able to be with most of our loved ones all this year whether for funerals, weddings, birthdays, holidays, or other special occasions. There really are times when there are no good choices. Especially for those of us in states that allow us little or no legal choice.

I can appreciate, even envy, your life 'off the grid'.  We enjoyed most of our much more modified 'off the grid' life on the mountain when we lived up there. There we couldn't take for granted that we had reliable light and heat at the flick of a switch or even water when the electricity was out, which happened fairly often during heavy snowstorms up there. So yes, we hauled water, chopped wood, and did all the things we had to do to cope with that. Now I am sooo grateful that we do have reliable heat, water, television, and other comforts at the flick of a switch and would not choose to forego that for the amenities of country life. To say that, however, is in no way a judgment on anybody else who chooses a different lifestyle.

I really do love all you (non gender specific) guys.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 4, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Nosmo's current situation is definitely not enviable and his recent posts have indicated a sloppiness that can only be attributed to drugs.  I would not want to trade places.  Perhaps his drugs induced his crossing of lines here.  For my part, I am extremely skeptical that the (very real) virus is even vaguely as depicted by the lamestream media.  Please don't forget where I work and with whom.  We are just not seeing what should be expected if one were to believe the terror we are being fed by the media, and our own government.
As far as masks and so forth are concerned, I understand why people want to believe they help.  I suppose what disturbs me far more is the continued or repeated shutdown of portions of our economic engine, especially businesses that tend to be owner-operator and small business oriented.  And the fact that our government seems to think that by throwing a small bone, in the form of some "economic stimulus", should be some consolation for the wholesale destruction their policies are generating.  So much of what is happening are self-inflicted wounds.
I sure hope Nosmo gets better and can go back to the Pimplebutt and his beloved Daisy soon.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 4, 2021)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I confess that my situation has given me a different perspective. Folks would be foolish if their outlook had not been skewed by a vastly different, and frankly frightening, set of circumstances.

Maybe it's true and the pain killers are speaking my mind. But I feel, for the most part, lucid and aware.

It's not my intent to speak politically here in the Coffee Shop.bi Treasure this thread and our chance to lay our politics on the curb before we come in for a chat and a cup of joe.

But I do recognized that our world is facing a unique peril. The rest of the world recognizes it too. If I advocate keeping each other safe by taking minimal efforts, it doesn't mean that this should concurrently and deliberately cause ancillary harm.

I said the economy, unlike all those who contract this plague, is resilient. If we could come roaring back from the economy of the 30s and the Depression to the economy of Chevy Bel-airs,btransistor radios and Levittown of Ike and Mamie, we surely can come back from this.

The seminal factor happens to be the fragility and miraculousness of human life. I don't think mitigation efforts directly mean permanent economic ruin. But ignoring them could, and too often do, means the permanent loss of our fellow man.

Anyway, sorry to upset the apple cart. We're all smart, responsible adults here. We understand our priorities and the trade offs needed in the short term.

And, with that, I think I'll sleep, perchance to dream of days gone by and brighter days ahead.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2021)

I'm dreading it, but I think I might soon need a walker. Not because I can't stand up straight or even walk, but because if I stand or walk TOO LONG, my left foot goes numb, my lower back feels like someone is stabbing it repeatedly and it hurts so damn bad tears begin to form. I HAVE to sit...just for a moment or two. Then stand again until it starts all over again. Literally, this conundrum is a pain my backside. 

I don't want a walker...but I also don't want to be homebound either. Maybe I should get a motorized chair. Keep it in the van and only use it when I KNOW I am going to be in any particular store at any given time. Mostly I order online now from Amazon all that I need, but I LOVE going to thrift shops so.....yeah. A cheap used Jazzy or something might suffice. 

But not yet. I'll hang on to my own steam for as long as I can.
Thankfully, thrift stores have used furniture. I can plant my ass on one to rest, then move around again. Grocery stores, I can find a place to sit...even if its on a pile of soda pops on display. If I gotta sit to make the pain relent...by golly Imma Gonna Sit!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 6, 2021)

Gracie said:


> I'm dreading it, but I think I might soon need a walker. Not because I can't stand up straight or even walk, but because if I stand or walk TOO LONG, my left foot goes numb, my lower back feels like someone is stabbing it repeatedly and it hurts so damn bad tears begin to form. I HAVE to sit...just for a moment or two. Then stand again until it starts all over again. Literally, this conundrum is a pain my backside.
> 
> I don't want a walker...but I also don't want to be homebound either. Maybe I should get a motorized chair. Keep it in the van and only use it when I KNOW I am going to be in any particular store at any given time. Mostly I order online now from Amazon all that I need, but I LOVE going to thrift shops so.....yeah. A cheap used Jazzy or something might suffice.
> 
> ...



When I had my major surgery several years ago I thought I would need a walker during rehabilitation for awhile. As it turned out I didn't, but we ordered a small attractive little red walker that folds up easily--4 wheels making it very maneuverable and it includes a seat when you need to sit. Not very expensive. . .at that time under $50 on Amazon...but quite sturdy. I gave it to a friend who needed one.  Assembly wasn't difficult.

I don't have any experience with them, but the new taller walkers that encourage you to stand up straight look good on TV but look more difficult to transport maybe?  I stood up straight with my 4-wheel walker too as I would use it only for balance rather than to hold myself up.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 6, 2021)

Hi everyone!
I'm back.
Well I made it through our Birthdays in Sept. 
Thanksgiving and Christmas.  
I feel ready to start the new year all by myself.
I have kept busy since June when Mr P passed, I miss him so much and it's hard to transcend to single after 37 years marriage. 
It helps being an only child and I also like doing what I want whenever I want. 
I hope everyone had a good Thanksgiving and Christmas.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 6, 2021)

peach174 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm back.
> Well I made it through our Birthdays in Sept.
> Thanksgiving and Christmas.
> ...



PEACH!!!!  So happy you're back. Hope you are well. And yes, holidays and other special occasions are the toughest when we have lost someone close to us. Ringel is going through that too as he lost Mrs. R, Kat, this fall. My Aunt Betty has been 10 years since her only child died of a sudden illness and 4 years since her hubby passed, but this year has been really tough for her this holiday season.  2020 has indeed been the year from hell for so many for different reasons.

But it's 2021 now and it would have to work really hard at it to be worse, so we'll hope it will be better. Anyway really good you're back.  And onward we go.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 6, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone!
> ...



Yes exactly!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 7, 2021)

peach174 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm back.
> Well I made it through our Birthdays in Sept.
> Thanksgiving and Christmas.
> ...


Welcome back, Peach!  I'm looking forward to seeing more of you around here.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 7, 2021)

Good afternoon all!
I missed you all.
I have quite a bit of catching up to do.
So sorry to hear about your wife Ringle.
You and I have become like so many others this last year .

It's nice to be back.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 7, 2021)

peach174 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm back.
> Well I made it through our Birthdays in Sept.
> Thanksgiving and Christmas.
> ...



Well .. you are still my favorite peach .. 
..


----------



## peach174 (Jan 7, 2021)

Lumpy 1 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone!
> ...



Ahhh.... How sweet, thank you Lumpy.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 7, 2021)

How have you been Lumpy?
You and yours doing ok?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 8, 2021)

peach174 said:


> How have you been Lumpy?
> You and yours doing ok?



mmm. the short answer is pretty good and yet kinda mellowed and worn out after a busy holiday season.. 

My grown children and their children all live pretty close (within a couple of miles) except for Hailey, her base is about 5 hours north.

Eh, we're all pretty fine it seems.. all the regular drama.. 

Here's to wishing you all the best ... 
.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 8, 2021)

And if we didn't already have enough to think about. . .


----------



## Oddball (Jan 9, 2021)

Saturday morning!

Happy birthday to Road Runner and Wile E Coyote

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 9, 2021)

peach174 said:


> Good afternoon all!
> I missed you all.
> I have quite a bit of catching up to do.
> So sorry to hear about your wife Ringle.
> ...


Yeah, Christmas and New Years was really tough, a lot harder than I imagined it would be but it's good to have friends, even if they're only online.  I was honestly sorry to hear about your loss and I can strongly empathize, it's not easy.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 9, 2021)

Christmas was the 


Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon all!
> ...



Christmas was the most difficult for me.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 9, 2021)

I had no idea until I asked awhile back where you were and was told of your loss. I'm so sorry. I thought all was well..with him riding his bike and toodling around and the doctors saying how well he was doing. I was shocked and saddened for you.
Glad you are back.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 9, 2021)

With that said...I get huffy now and then (its the depression), but I really don't know what I would do without USMB and the people I have come to know here as friends. Lets hope usmb stays put in this wild wacky time.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 9, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon all!
> ...



I wish I could have been more of a friend to you during your sad realities and heartbreak. After seeing those pictures of you and your beautiful wife I was truly heartbroken but not much of a comfort or friend. Your perspectives and responses seemed like my hopeful perspectives and responses during such a sad and loving time .. it all seemed too very close to home as I am blessed with a wonderful Kat as well...
.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 10, 2021)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


It's okay Lumpy, I truly appreciate the sentiment.  I have access to professional grief help if I need it, family and a few friends plus keeping myself busy (or trying to) which helps.  I think two of the biggest issues many of us that are left behind deal with is regret and sometimes guilt.  We regret not doing more, being more, loving more and sometimes feel guilty that we didn't do more to fix the illness or whatever, we feel guilty about the times we may have wished our partner wasn't our partner and we blame ourselves for what happened.  It's normal to feel like this as long as one doesn't beat themselves up too much with it, wallow in it and let it take control.  
Another normal feeling is one of abandonment, we're left behind, alone, we feel abandoned.  
Again these are normal grief processes we all go through, sometimes it's almost overwhelming, sometimes one can go a whole day and not think about it.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 11, 2021)

COVID test came back positive. I'm exhausted. I would share more but feeling wrung out.


----------



## gipper (Jan 12, 2021)

Nosmo King said:


> COVID test came back positive. I'm exhausted. I would share more but feeling wrung out.


The test is often wrong.
Why Covid-19 Testing Is a Tragic Waste - LewRockwell LewRockwell.com


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 12, 2021)

gipper said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > COVID test came back positive. I'm exhausted. I would share more but feeling wrung out.
> ...


But these symptoms; exhaustion, shortness of great, listlessness point the other way. This is my reality and I urge everyone to take this disease extremely seriously. I'm not living or dying a crazy political conspiracy. Mask up! Maintain social distancing take the vaccine. Just because it hasn't effected you personally doesn't mean it can't or won't.

My apologies to anyone taking umbrage for my admonition. But realize there have been far too many lies told about this pandemic. And the biggest lie is we can attitude our way out.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 12, 2021)

Nosmo King said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Extra prayers your way Nosmo. Yes the virus is real whatever our personal opinions as to how it has been handled. We have lost a cousin to it and almost lost a best friend, almost lost a beloved nephew--the last two are recovering now but it was touch and go for quite awhile. We have hugely changed our lifestyle not for our own protection so much as for extremely high risk people who need us and/or who we socialize with and we do not want to unduly expose. The vaccine has not been made available to any of us yet. Hopefully you will be one to get through it without too much difficulty.

Please keep us informed as much as you are able.


----------



## gipper (Jan 12, 2021)

Nosmo King said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


I’m taking it seriously, but also questioning the establishment narrative.

Much of my family was at Disney World in November 2019. 17 of us including 6 children all under 10. Nearly all got sick afterwards with symptoms now considered common to Covid-19.  All recovered nicely without hospitalization.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 12, 2021)

gipper said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Hombre and I are both over 65 which technically puts us in the high risk group. I suspect we both had the virus late last winter before the country was put in pandemic mode--unexplained symptoms that lasted a few days and then passed--first me and a week later him. Never severe enough to be of serious concern and we didn't go to urgent care or our doctor. But putting two and two together it's possible. We were taking no precautions then though and nobody we were in contact with has come down with it so also maybe not. We live as though we are at risk. We haven't been motivated to endure the long lines at the testing centers. Our state has now done enough tests to have tested our entire population once, but nobody I know has been tested so apparently many people are being tested multiple times.  But I do look forward to the time we can return to normal lives. I feel so badly to those whose businesses and livelihoods have been pretty much destroyed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 12, 2021)

And on a lighter note:


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 12, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


I had 3 negative tests before I got my first positive. I'm waiting for the results of my last two.  Testing does not mean immunity. Testing does allow us vital information.

I am ashamed that my thought upon awakening this morning was "death will find me today". It feels so bad.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 12, 2021)

Nosmo King said:


> COVID test came back positive. I'm exhausted. I would share more but feeling wrung out.


Not surprised that your test would be positive, given your circumstances, NoSmo.  You are now a victim of your government fantasy narrative.  So sorry, friend.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 12, 2021)

Nosmo King said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


I can certainly agree with you about the lies being broadcast about this "pandemic".  The true shame is how our government is using this virus as leverage to force our compliance with their mandates.  The government fully expects the sheeple to comply and force compliance by others using social pressure.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 12, 2021)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


You have unfortunately other issues that lend themselves to your malaise.  I am so sorry you are not well and are confined to a facility where you are being pressured to believe the worst.  Best to you and I hope you improve.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 12, 2021)

gipper said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Like you, I take it seriously but I do question the government narrative.  So many times previously, annually if you consider the flu, there have been outbreaks of various intensities.  But this time it is too politically expedient to use this outbreak to control the desired narrative.  In many ways, we have self-inflicted wounds here: the fact that the government narrative has made this a virtual death sentence for anyone who contracts the disease, despite the fact that over 99% of persons testing positive "recover", the hype has driven thousands to the ERs nationwide, now we have a lack of beds for those afflicted.  The  other self-inflicted wound is the need to provide covid bail-outs, if the government had not shut down commerce, we would  not need them to provide money.  We need people to wake up, stop slurping the koolaid, and act like two-legs good.  
They have accomplished what they desired using the covid scare. We now have the best government the chi-coms could buy.  I feel very sorry for our friends in Taiwan and Hong Kong.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 12, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


On reflection, several folks in my small, remote community figure there's a possibility it cam through here last year between thanksgiving and christmas.  It was thought to be the annual flu and no one paid much attention to it.  I had a couple of days of headache, which I almost never have headaches.  I work with Chinese cargo aircraft daily and have not had any problems.  No one in my professional circle has had symptoms although some have tested positive initially, with subsequent tests being negative.  There are most definitely diseases out there that are deadly.  If people want to protect themselves, I have no objections.  But I really am having a difficult time buying into this whole narrative based on personal experience.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 12, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> And on a lighter note:
> 
> View attachment 441720


I have a couple of those on my place...so now I know!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 12, 2021)

Hello, y'all!
Just taking a break and checking in...
My resident moose has been raising hell here.  She's decided that all hay is hers and has taken to attacking the goats.  I called Fish and Game to consult about my options.  Fortunately, a Native friend of mine got a potluck permit so this moose is living on borrowed time.  She will become the guest of honor at a Native celebration of life.  Once they become food aggressive they are dangerous to the goats and people.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 12, 2021)

gallantwarrior said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



I'm the the fire alarm as a sncere and dire warning. You seem to believe  I'm crying "Wolf!"

Take this as a lesson in object permenanance. I have never been to China but I have no doubt that I could find a Great Wall and there.  Please have no doubt that the this disease is real.

Besides, who would you take public health advice from; epidemiologists or real estate devlopers? Medical experts trying to stem the virus ide of a pamdemic that has already claimed over 37,000 lives, or someone who wants a good public relations spin to get re-elected?

Please heed the warning! I wouldn't wish this for anyone


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 12, 2021)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



If based purely on personal experience, I would agree. If we had it, our symptoms were mild and non alarming. But our cousin who passed away with it was real. Our friend airlifted from the Texas Panhandle to Denver for a last chance hope of saving her life was real. (She did survive it thank God.) And our nephew who was in ICU on 90% oxygen for a week was real. He was one who doubted until he got it. He doesn't doubt any more.

Do I believe everything diagnosed as COVID is COVID?  Heck no. I take into account many factors that convince me the numbers are inflated for a number of different reasons. But neither do I doubt that the virus is real and dangerous, even deadly, for some.  In these things there will be many factors that provide fodder for political discussion/debate, but for us let's just care about those dealing with it and be grateful that we aren't one of them.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 12, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Covid is no doubt a reality.  There have been numerous similar outbreaks throughout history.  Is this any worse than others?  I doubt it, but we have a political elite who see it as a means to an end and are using modern technology to capitalize on the disease.  The initial willingness of the populace to "hunker down" and self-isolate has been used to further political aspirations and control of the populace.  Mask if you must, but that should be optional.  Forbidding many other things is not needed and worse than useful.  I refuse to reduce myself to the level of sheeple.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 12, 2021)

Nosmo King said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Who would you take health advice from?  Politicians and political hacks or medical professionals?


----------



## beautress (Jan 12, 2021)

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Prayers up, Nosmoking. Hope you will take zinc, a d3, and vitamin c. Those help other medicines help you get well sooner.♡♡♡♡♡


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 13, 2021)

beautress said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



It is good that you were already in a medical facility when your symptoms appeared NOSMO but alas, that is probably also where you contracted the virus.

As for the rest of us, I have been listening with interest to medical professionals stating that higher than normal intake of Vitamin D appears to significantly provide more immunity to the virus. And it couldn't hurt though caution warranted as excessive intake of Vitamin D is toxic.  But 4 to 6k units per day are okay & safe. Hombre and I routinely take 3k units Vitamin D daily and have increased that to 5k.  Vitamin D3 if you're looking to get some.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Dajjal (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 14, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


I've been taking 1000 units for a couple years, just increased it to 2K. I suppose I could take more.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 14, 2021)

I've been taking 3K of Vit 3D since 2014.
I haven't been sick with flu or this virus


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 15, 2021)

Accurate


----------



## gipper (Jan 15, 2021)

peach174 said:


> I've been taking 3K of Vit 3D since 2014.
> I haven't been sick with flu or this virus


Why not sit in the sun for a few minutes and get it naturally for free?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 15, 2021)

SFC Ollie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



Most multi-vitamins have 1000 units.  My primary doctor, an internist, says we senior citizens usually need a minimum of 2000 units, especially if we aren't outdoors in the sun several hours every day. Which is why Hombre and I get 3000 routinely--1000 in our Centrum Silver and a supplement of 2000 iu D3.  And I've added a second 2000 unit D3 supplement until COVID is over.   But if your blood tests don't indicate a deficiency, you're probably okay.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 15, 2021)

gipper said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been taking 3K of Vit 3D since 2014.
> ...



For folks over 60, Vitamin D deficiency is pretty common without some additional boost. Especially in the wintertime when a lot of folks don't spend much time outside.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 15, 2021)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 442972



Hey Dajjal. I had been wondering about you and was hoping you were okay.  Happy to see your great posts this morning.


----------



## gipper (Jan 15, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Agreed. Depending on where you are in the country, getting D from the sun is difficult in the winter months. However, during much of the year when it’s warm, no need for supplements. Just get some sun every day.

Plus there is some research that indicates D supplements can cause harm for people with health issues.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 15, 2021)

gipper said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Only for those with some allergies or abnormally high calcium levels and again too much Vitamin D is toxic to humans though an absolutely necessary nutrient. But yes, tell your doctor about any supplements you are taking and if anything is out of whack, routine blood tests should reveal it.

Cloud or smog that diffuse sunlight decreases the benefit from the sun and add sunscreen and it almost eliminates it. But anyone with a propensity to skin cancer or other conditions that suggest avoiding direct sun needs that sunscreen. One of those Catch-22 things.


----------



## beautress (Jan 15, 2021)

beautress said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 15, 2021)

beautress said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



From what I understand--I am not a doctor nor have I played one on TV--Vitamin D is critical for calcium metabolism and bone health and also is critical to our autoimmune system. That's why, as Peach indicated, those with Vitamin D deficiency are more susceptible to viruses such as flu and head colds.  And they've noted that many diagnosed with autoimmune disorders such as fibromyalgia, psoriasis, and such frequently also have Vitamin D deficiency.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 15, 2021)

As for apples, I buy them as fresh as I can get them, as many as I think we can consume before I work up the courage to go back to the store. Sliced thinly & consumed as chips, the peel shouldn't be a problem for anybody with any teeth at all--a lot of the nutrition is in the peel though there's lots if the apple is peeled too. They truly belong among the so-called super foods. All sorts of benefits to the body in apples and I can't imagine overdoing on them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 15, 2021)

Supposedly this is the front of a furniture store according to a caption where I found it.  What do you think?  Real?  Or photoshopped?


----------



## gipper (Jan 15, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Supposedly this is the front of a furniture store according to a caption where I found it.  What do you think?  Real?  Or photoshopped?
> View attachment 443424


I’m guessing photoshopped.


----------



## gipper (Jan 15, 2021)

beautress said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


We recently bought a high end juicer. We juice apples with veggies a lot. Makes for a very tasty and healthy drink. Though I’m known to add vodka now then.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 15, 2021)

gipper said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Supposedly this is the front of a furniture store according to a caption where I found it.  What do you think?  Real?  Or photoshopped?
> ...



My first thought too, but brilliantly done considering the detail at the bottom. . .the furniture leg behind the fence for instance.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 15, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Supposedly this is the front of a furniture store according to a caption where I found it.  What do you think?  Real?  Or photoshopped?
> View attachment 443424



I really don't want to see a pair of knickers that come from them drawers...


----------



## beautress (Jan 15, 2021)

gipper said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


If you stick with the apple a day thesis, you will end gallstone formation, which could also save your life if you make it a lifelong habit. I know. Apple therapy for 8 days reversed my case of painful gallstones, and I never went back to the medical doctor who claimed removing the gallbladder was my only recourse or I would be dead in two weeks. That was 4 to 6 months ago, and I eat an apple or drink apple juice every day. No recurrences for this old gal.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 15, 2021)

gipper said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been taking 3K of Vit 3D since 2014.
> ...



I live in AZ. but right now it's too cold and in summer it's too hot for very fair skin, but I do have a lite tan on my arms all year round. 
I also am allergic to sun screens they make me breakout in hives .
My doc told me to take them.


----------



## gipper (Jan 15, 2021)

peach174 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Being fair skinned means you need only a few minutes of sun exposure to get adequate D. That is what I’ve read. Of course this is when the sun is high enough in the he sky to generate D in your skin. In AZ you should get it most months of the year.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 15, 2021)

gipper said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Well I'm going with what my Doctor says and I have been taking them since 2014 with no colds,flu or covid so far


----------



## gipper (Jan 15, 2021)

peach174 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


I never listen to a doctor when it comes to supplements, unless he/she knows enough. Most of them know nothing about diet and supplements.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 17, 2021)

peach174 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I'm the same way Peach. I have been taking these Vitamin Supplements, including Vitamin D at the recommendation of my doctor, for maybe 10 years now?  And I have had no head colds, no flu, haven't really been sick at all in all that time.


----------



## Mortimer (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## beautress (Jan 19, 2021)

Mortimer said:


>


Good pictures, Mortimer. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## beautress (Jan 19, 2021)

This has been a busy Tuesday. Got some floors vacuumed by a visiting angel, bought a ham, also cooked by same angel, and crocheted granny square #425 out of about 1200 needed to make a queen sized summer spread. Please pray for Lisa. She is fighting bipolar depression and has been hospitalized for an indefinite amount of time. Her therapy means isolation and probably group therapy with other bipolar patients. So I'm sending up a little prayer for her and others who have this or other debilitating diseases of neural issues that devastate people during this time of the covid pandemic.

Good night all. May the road rise up to meet you, the wind be always at your back, and your meetings with old friends be happy times of joy and celebration of the beautiful life the Maker has given us. ♡♡♡♡♡

Oh, yes, and I thank Him also for the joy of having Foxfyre keeping the coffee shop open for everyone!


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 19, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Thank You Ringel ..


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 20, 2021)

gipper said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



I forgot to respond to this post which I intended to do the day you made it. We have a juicer that I've never taken out of the box. Squeamish about learning to use it I think.  Do many of ya'll juice veggies & fruits with one of these?  Or should I regift it?


----------



## gipper (Jan 20, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


We love ours.  You will find lots of YouTube videos and online recipes for juicing.  It's a great way to get lots of nutrients in one glass.


----------



## beautress (Jan 20, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


You get many more antioxidants on your body's health landscape with fresh fruits and vegetables with a juicer than stuff cooked to meet an OSHA demand for sanitation that doesn't take into account the absence of nutrients lost due to overheating to "kill" germs that aren't around fresh produce shortly after harvest.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 21, 2021)

beautress said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



I'm sure you're right. We do eat a lot of fresh veggies and fruit--especially apples and blueberries--in salads, smoothies et al along with the Budwig flax oil/quark recipe, ground flaxseed and such. But also enjoy cooked veggies and fruit. Hombre is strictly a meat & potatoes kind of guy so I do a lot of old fashioned southern for him but make it as healthy as possible.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 21, 2021)

Hi all, just dropping by to let everyone know I'm still around.  Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## RoccoR (Jan 21, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Hi all, just dropping by to let everyone know I'm still around.  Hope everyone is doing well.


And YOU as well
R


----------



## peach174 (Jan 21, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Hi all, just dropping by to let everyone know I'm still around.  Hope everyone is doing well.



Hope you are doing well yourself.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 21, 2021)

I'm having a hard time with having to sell Mr. P's motorcycle trike.
I need to clean out all of the compartments and can't bring myself to do it.
That bike was so much a part of him so it's like selling off a part of him.
I know I have to sell it, but I'm having a hard time  with doing so.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 21, 2021)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, just dropping by to let everyone know I'm still around.  Hope everyone is doing well.
> ...


Yeah, doing better.  Having to take an enforced break just as I was ramping up and getting more things done around the house.  Something happened in my low back that was extremely painful, ended up in the ER last Thursday.  Still getting over it and today was the first day I haven't had to take any muscle relaxers or ibuprofen or use crutches to get around.  It's still sore but not like it has been where I could have used something much stronger than ibuprofen.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 21, 2021)

peach174 said:


> I'm having a hard time with having to sell Mr. P's motorcycle trike.
> I need to clean out all of the compartments and can't bring myself to do it.
> That bike was so much a part of him so it's like selling off a part of him.
> I know I have to sell it, but I'm having a hard time  with doing so.


Just after Christmas I tried to clean out Kat's wardrobe and give it all to charity, ultimately took me two weeks before I could actually finish it.  I know how you feel.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 22, 2021)

peach174 said:


> I'm having a hard time with having to sell Mr. P's motorcycle trike.
> I need to clean out all of the compartments and can't bring myself to do it.
> That bike was so much a part of him so it's like selling off a part of him.
> I know I have to sell it, but I'm having a hard time  with doing so.



Maybe he's telling you to ride it yourself? But if that just isn't feasible, I do know how hard it is to part with something important to a loved one.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 22, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm having a hard time with having to sell Mr. P's motorcycle trike.
> ...



No I will never want to drive it.
I'm a rider only type when it comes to bikes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 22, 2021)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I understand.  I wouldn't either I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 23, 2021)

Saturday morning!

Let's go ice skating in the kitchen,

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 24, 2021)

Well, Coffee Shoppers, first an update. I'm well on the way to being COVID free! I had the Rendesovir treatment and today, I received the second of two Pfizer vaccines. Oxygen tubes still run up my snoot, and it feels wonderful. My dark times are over and now it's down to me and the physical terrorists to get me back on my feet.

But I don't want to be the invalid today. I've been recalling past adventures and feel more like spinning a yarn for your enjoyment.

Way back in the early 1990s as the Berlin Wall was being chopped up and sold as souvenirs, I found myself in Europe for 18 glorious, eye opening month. One long stint was in the chaotic city of Naples, Italy.

I always took full advantage of days off to explore wherever I happened to be. I arrived exhausted after the overnight flight to sunny Italy on a Friday afternoon. After checking into my hotel, meetings with U.S. Navy officers and a quick tour of the project, I decided to drive randomly into Naples to see what I might expect for the coming months.

There was a small coffe shop on a crowded and winding side street. Now, a Neopoitan coffee shop ain't a coffee shop where the waitresses call you 'Hun' and come around regularly with a pot of full strength joe in one hand, decaf in the other. Now glass carrousel of slices of pie or a Blue Plate special advertised.

Rather, this place was what we might call 'old world shabby chic'. Reeking with antique atmosphere, large silver espresso machine hissed behind a long oak bar. Littl round tables draped in white linen tablecloths with bottles of fizzy water in carafes, silverware laid elegantly along side porcelain cups and saucers.

I ordered a thimble sized cup of espresso and an almond biscotti baked in the back room. It served as the perfect pic-me-up and I certainly felt more sophisticated than a boy from The Ohio River valley should.

I strode from the shop onto the street feeling ready for anything! Now, in order for this next part of the tale to make sense, I must divulge a piece of personal information. My last name is one borne by a group of ne'er-do-wells from Dundee, Scotland. It's Kidd.

I heard a man calling, "Kid!" on the street. My first thought, as it was my first day in a new country was someone is calling after a child.  "Kid! Kidd!" He shouted. It turned out to be the desk clerk from my hotel! What were the odds? 

He, like all the Italians I met, was open, friendly, curious and eager to show me as much of Neapolitan life as he could! We climbed into my rented Opal and took me on a personal tour of the city,

Travel opens your eyes and mind, of that I am certain. I had no idea how it could open your heart to people and places as well.

And that's the news from my little part of the sandbox today. I wish you all well. Stay safe, help others when you can and open yourself to the well being of others.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 24, 2021)

Glad to hear you are doing well Nosmo


----------



## peach174 (Jan 24, 2021)

We just got a lot of small hail dumped in a very short amount of time, so it looks like we got about an inch of snow. 
Very rare in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 24, 2021)

Nosmo King said:


> Well, Coffee Shoppers, first an update. I'm well on the way to being COVID free! I had the Rendesovir treatment and today, I received the second of two Pfizer vaccines. Oxygen tubes still run up my snoot, and it feels wonderful. My dark times are over and now it's down to me and the physical terrorists to get me back on my feet.
> 
> But I don't want to be the invalid today. I've been recalling past adventures and feel more like spinning a yarn for your enjoyment.
> 
> ...



So good to hear from you and that there is a light at the end of your tunnel NOSMO.  But you still get the vaccine after you get the virus? Wouldn't having the virus provide immunity? I honestly don't know.

My kin who were in WWII and experienced Italy, even in wartime, all say that was their favorite experience of the war. I don't know anybody who has been to Italy who didn't find the experience more positive than negative if there was any negativity at all. My brother-in-law was a first generation Italian-American--his grandparents, parents, and older brother escaped Northern Italy as Mussolini began tightening fascism around that country. They would settle in Southern Colorado and New Mexico where the menfolk worked the coal mines. My sis had five kids and all of them had kids and grandkids so I have a fairly large chunk of my family of Italian heritage.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 24, 2021)

peach174 said:


> We just got a lot of small hail dumped in a very short amount of time, so it looks like we got about an inch of snow.
> Very rare in my neck of the woods.



Wow. Usually the weather you get hits us hours later. We call combination sleet/hail 'sneet' and the little styrofoam like hail that comes with snow 'snail.' But as our whole area and much of Texas is under extreme drought conditions, we'll take whatever we get at this point.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 24, 2021)

I'm one of those who are highly allergic to many drugs. 
I'm going to wait a bit.
It's been around for a year and I haven't been sick.
I also have N95 masks


----------



## peach174 (Jan 24, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > We just got a lot of small hail dumped in a very short amount of time, so it looks like we got about an inch of snow.
> ...



Yes it's headed your way.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 24, 2021)

Good to hear from you Nosmo.  Glad you are on the mend.  Your talk of Naples made me smile.  Being a sea-going sailor I have been to Naples many many times.  Driving there is like driving no where else in the world.  I have many tales to spin about adventures in Naples but I’d rather not.  If, however you find yourself there drive from Fleet landing up to AFSOUTH and to the old Naval Hospital near there.  If you didn’t have religion when you left Fleet Landing you’d have it by the time you reached AFSOUTH.  I remember the USO there near fleet landing, the telephone exchange and a terrific pizza place on the corner by the phone exchange.  If you’ve never been to Naples you should experience it at least once in your lifetime.  However, like Vegas, what happens in Naples stays in Naples!


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 24, 2021)

I suppose because I caught COVID after I got the first dose and went through the Rendosovir treatment, the second dose is kind of a belt and suspenders approach. Nevertheless I feel bulletproof today. By Groundhog Day, the second dose will be flowing around inside long enough that I should then be good to go, provided some mutant strain rears its ugly protein spikes.

But, take it from me, if you have the chance at getting the vaccine, do not hesitate! I wouldn't wish this disease on anyone.

As for the Italians, I was so impressed with their love of family and respect dor elders. It's a noble aspect of humanity to honor family and one of the Ten Commandments, but those virtues are particularly strong among Italians.

Their openness and enthusiasm impressed a suppressed Scottish Presbyteian too! In my faith, we behave more like little mud wrens compared to the garish flamingoes in Italy. While they wear La Dolce Vita on their brightly colored sleeve, we Celtic Calvinists wear brown corduroy and maroon sweatervests. They bring jugs of wine, wheels of cheese and jars of olives. We carry an armload of books and speak in hushed tones. They wear open toed sandals with pedicures. We wear Birkenstocks and wool socks.

Life's rich pageant! Is there anything more caprivatingly wonderful?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 25, 2021)

I relate to Peach's post. I will probably go ahead and get the vaccine because Hombre & I are the primary caretakers for my 94-year old aunt and also our friend Dana has a compromised immune system being on anti-rejection drugs since her heart transplant and my big sis is also very vulnerable. But I also had reactions to the flu shot & pneumonia shots last year so I am apprehensive. Our state is extremely slow getting the vaccine out though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Dajjal (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## peach174 (Jan 26, 2021)

How cute


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2021)

Well, that was a surprise. Yesterday I got a call from a manager of apartments I was on the wait list for...in Paradise. She said they are rebuilding and was I still interested in staying on the list? I said a resounding YES. I miss it up there after all. And no fear of fire either since its all burned now. So...she said about a year. I said great. I'll be ready.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 26, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > We just got a lot of small hail dumped in a very short amount of time, so it looks like we got about an inch of snow.
> ...


The official name for "soft hail" is 'Graupel' which interestingly enough is German for sleet........


----------



## Mindful (Jan 27, 2021)

Daughter has had second preventative surgery, and feels terrible. I can hardly bear it.

I’m thousands of miles away from her,  in Cyprus.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 27, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I doubt I'll remember the official term though. "Sneet" or "Snail" kind of sticks in the brain.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 27, 2021)

Mindful said:


> Daughter has had second preventative surgery, and feels terrible. I can hardly bear it.
> 
> I’m thousands of miles away from her,  in Cyprus.



So sorry Mindful. That makes it so hard on both of you. Especially even if you were there, they probably wouldn't allow you to be with her because of the pandemic. I remember some years ago our daughter had to have an emergency appendectomy--her significant other called to tell us as he had to stay with her resident critters while she was laid up. It was maddening not being able to be there, not knowing how it was going, how much danger she was in. Daughter came through just fine though with no complications. I would be a wreck if I was in your position.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 27, 2021)

Well it sneeted or Graupeled all afternoon on Monday then turned into blowing snow all night and all morning Tuesday. 
Very rare around our neck of woods .


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 27, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


When we have sleet mixed with freezing rain I always called it "freet", happened often enough back east.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 27, 2021)

Decided last week to try out making my own fruit smoothie using a basic smoothie recipe.  

1 1/2 cups milk
1 8oz container vanilla yogurt
2 cups frozen cherry berry blend (Walmart)
1/8 cup ground flax seed.

It is awesome!!  

Though it would be better when it's hot outside..........


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 27, 2021)

peach174 said:


> Well it sneeted or Graupeled all afternoon on Monday then turned into blowing snow all night and all morning Tuesday.
> Very rare around our neck of woods .



Night before last in the late evening I got a weather warning on my phone--heavy snow squall in Albuquerque, do not travel etc. etc. Well it sneeted or snailed or whatever instead of snow, but we got a pretty good accumulation some of which is still there on open ground and such. Melted off the walks, driveway, and street pretty fast though.-


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 27, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Well it sneeted or Graupeled all afternoon on Monday then turned into blowing snow all night and all morning Tuesday.
> ...


Up here a little closer to the pass and the mountains we had about 2" of snow as well as everything else.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 28, 2021)

All binged out on Netflix, two and a half jigsaw puzzles, (will I finish it before I leave on Sunday?) and endless toast with butter.

Log fires and cats sitting on laps in the evenings. I’ll miss that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 28, 2021)

Mindful said:


> All binged out on Netflix, two and a half jigsaw puzzles, (will I finish it before I leave on Sunday?) and endless toast with butter.
> 
> Log fires and cats sitting on laps in the evenings. I’ll miss that.



Did I miss something? Are you moving somewhere else?  Somehow I didn't associate log fires with Cyprus, but I've never been there so. . .


----------



## Mindful (Jan 28, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > All binged out on Netflix, two and a half jigsaw puzzles, (will I finish it before I leave on Sunday?) and endless toast with butter.
> ...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 29, 2021)

gipper said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been taking 3K of Vit 3D since 2014.
> ...


"Cause a sunny day here is usually cold enough to freeze your tuchus off.


----------



## gipper (Jan 29, 2021)

gallantwarrior said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


You won’t get D in the winter months. The sun is too low in the sky to generate the UVA needed to generate D in your skin. It’s only available during warm weather months.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 29, 2021)

gipper said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



GW is in Alaska, so even in the summer, it might be hard for him to get enough D from sunlight.


----------



## gipper (Jan 30, 2021)

Montrovant said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I suspect in summer D from sunlight is readily available in Alaska. However you do have to expose your skin to the sun and it might get a little chilly there even in summer, in your birthday suit. 

At angles greater than *45*° above the *horizon*(at sea level), *vitamin D* production will be occurring, although some recent research suggests that *vitamin D* production may occur at angles as low as 30°. At higher altitudes, there is less (thinner) atmosphere to absorb UV from the *Sun*.
Vitamin D and UV


----------



## Oddball (Jan 30, 2021)

Saturday morning!

How about a nice slack job for the long winter?

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 31, 2021)

Okay this is NOT intended to be a political post or invite political discussion in the Coffee Shop. But I laughed out loud when I saw it and wanted to share it. It was posted by someone presumably who was at the Capitol on January 6 and within the context of various media and politicians misspeaking 'insurrection" as "erection":


----------



## lg325 (Jan 31, 2021)

4:55 AM Looks like your still open ,so I will just get my own coffee. No need for a server. Good Morning all .Do I smell bacon?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 31, 2021)

lg325 said:


> 4:55 AM Looks like your still open ,so I will just get my own coffee. No need for a server. Good Morning all .Do I smell bacon?



Welcome to the Coffee Shop lg325 . We're happy you found us. Please read over the OP to see what we're all about in here and then keep right on joining in. The Coffee Shop will celebrate it's 11th anniversary in May and has seen many folks pass through. There is an ebb and flow to it. Sometimes it's pretty quiet; other times it's really jumping. But it's pretty much all good and we're always open. 

First timers to the Coffee Shop receive a complimentary beverage:


----------



## Mortimer (Feb 1, 2021)

Sir Mortimer, British R.A.F. officer


----------



## Dragonlady (Feb 1, 2021)

Yesterday I was noodling around the internet checking the prices on Chuck Taylors because the soles on my plain black Chucks are wearing through. 

While checking out the search results, I stumbled across an ad on eBay for a pairs of VERY RARE Chucks for $2,500 US.   This is not the ad, this is my pair of the shoes in that ad. I bought them years ago at my favourite Chucks store on Yonge St. in Toronto. For $100.   Apparently they were pulled from the market right after introduction because Hindus found them offensive. Every time I wear them, I get comments.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 1, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Yesterday I was noodling around the internet checking the prices on Chuck Taylors because the soles on my plain black Chucks are wearing through.
> 
> While checking out the search results, I stumbled across an ad on eBay for a pairs of VERY RARE Chucks for $2,500 US.   This is not the ad, this is my pair of the shoes in that ad. I bought them years ago at my favourite Chucks store on Yonge St. in Toronto. For $100.   Apparently they were pulled from the market right after introduction because Hindus found them offensive. Every time I wear them, I get comments.



Wow!  Good comments I would think as they are quite interesting. But are they worth the $2,500 as a collectors item? If so, I wouldn't wear them. I would sell them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 1, 2021)

And I thought this was interesting. A friend posted this elsewhere with the caption: "Caught something odd on my trail cam"


----------



## Dragonlady (Feb 1, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday I was noodling around the internet checking the prices on Chuck Taylors because the soles on my plain black Chucks are wearing through.
> ...



I found several pairs for sale ranging from $275 a pair to $2500.  That pair was brand new, never worn, with the tags still on them.  I would say the average price was around $750 for mostly new shoes.  Mine aren't new.  They haven't been worn much, because they're my "good Chucks".  I've had them for 10 years now.  They're part of the family.  My only concern now is that I might get mugged by someone wanting to steal my shoes.

The store where I bought them is a small independent shoe store that was on Yonge Street for years.  I bought a tiny pair of Chuck Taylor's there for my youngest when she was a toddler, and she turns 31 this year.  Last week, I was thinking that when the crud is over, I'd like to go to Toronto and see if that store is still there, and what they might have in stock.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 2, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> And I thought this was interesting. A friend posted this elsewhere with the caption: "Caught something odd on my trail cam"
> 
> View attachment 451592



Really funny.  
People can get so creative!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 2, 2021)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And I thought this was interesting. A friend posted this elsewhere with the caption: "Caught something odd on my trail cam"
> ...



Yes. Funniest one yet. Would have been even more funny though if he hadn't embellished the critters in there. Leave out the coyote and snake for instance.  No idea how he did that though.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 2, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



It's some type of graphical software program that they use.
They are fun to play with.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 3, 2021)

Gals, If you want to get some guy the greatest Valentine's gift ever!!  

The perfect Valentine's gift for a guy.........


----------



## peach174 (Feb 3, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Gals, If you want to get some guy the greatest Valentine's gift ever!!
> 
> The perfect Valentine's gift for a guy.........



Very funny!
I love you so much so I'll shoot you with a heart shaped bullet.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 4, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Gals, If you want to get some guy the greatest Valentine's gift ever!!
> 
> The perfect Valentine's gift for a guy.........



Oh that's beautiful. Hombre put one similar to that together as a kit--not real, just decorative--one time and we had it mounted in our living room for years. But it wasn't real and had little sentimental value for us so we eventually sold it at a garage sale.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 4, 2021)

Well, seeing how it’s past 2:15 am I think I’ll go to bed.  Good night everybody or should I say Good Morning?


----------



## Mindful (Feb 4, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> And I thought this was interesting. A friend posted this elsewhere with the caption: "Caught something odd on my trail cam"
> 
> View attachment 451592



That’s a good one. lol.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 4, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Daughter has had second preventative surgery, and feels terrible. I can hardly bear it.
> ...



Just saw this, and thankyou. I’m back in Europe, and thankfully allowed out and about. The authorities checked up on me by phone, and cut short my quarantine. The mask police are on duty in the town, because the law now requires only two types of masks to be worn.

Daughter is not doing so well. Is in much pain, has lost a stone in weight, and other stuff. I just hope for better times. For all of us.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 4, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Well, Coffee Shoppers, first an update. I'm well on the way to being COVID free! I had the Rendesovir treatment and today, I received the second of two Pfizer vaccines. Oxygen tubes still run up my snoot, and it feels wonderful. My dark times are over and now it's down to me and the physical terrorists to get me back on my feet.
> ...



When life gives you lemons.

Heaven on earth, in Capri.


----------



## Dragonlady (Feb 4, 2021)

It's the coldest week of the year so of course my furnace gave up the ghost at 3:30 am on January 31st.  This was not entirely unexpected.  The furnace guy told me that it needed to be replaced in the Fall of 2019, when he was cleaning it at the start of the season.  Plus all of the other units in the building have had to be replaced in the past two years.  The Landlord was here last week with the furnace guy looking at where they would put the new one. 

I called the Landlord at 8:30, apologized for calling him on a Sunday, and he had the furnace repair guy here by 10:00.  The Furnance Guy has found a unit that he can swap out for the old one without moving the location of the furnace, but how long it will take to order it and have it delivered with covid lockdowns and all.  He'd really like to patch this one up and do this in Spring. 

Let's just say, efforts to patch up the furnace are not succeeding, and it's not for lack of trying.  The furnace guy has been here the better part of two of the last four days, and still the furance isn't working.  I have two electric space heaters, and a gas stove.  Plus I live on the 2nd floor of a 4-plex so I get heat from below.  I'm quite cozy, and can manage the heat, but I'd really rather have a functioning furnace.  I also have electric baseboard heaters, but running any kind of electric heat is really expensive.  I know they work but the dust will burn off them and stink up the place if I'm forced to use them.

I need to win the lottery so I can become a snowbird.  Fly to some warm island after Christmas and come home at the end of April.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 4, 2021)

Big Black Dog said:


> Well, seeing how it’s past 2:15 am I think I’ll go to bed.  Good night everybody or should I say Good Morning?



For me it would be good night. For others I think good morning. I was up almost as late as you last night though. I keep telling myself as a retired adult I should be able to stay up late if I want to. And the next thing I know it's 1 or 2 in the morning. That isn't a good thing if I have a morning appointment though and can't sleep in as long as I want.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 4, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> It's the coldest week of the year so of course my furnace gave up the ghost at 3:30 am on January 31st.  This was not entirely unexpected.  The furnace guy told me that it needed to be replaced in the Fall of 2019, when he was cleaning it at the start of the season.  Plus all of the other units in the building have had to be replaced in the past two years.  The Landlord was here last week with the furnace guy looking at where they would put the new one.
> 
> I called the Landlord at 8:30, apologized for calling him on a Sunday, and he had the furnace repair guy here by 10:00.  The Furnance Guy has found a unit that he can swap out for the old one without moving the location of the furnace, but how long it will take to order it and have it delivered with covid lockdowns and all.  He'd really like to patch this one up and do this in Spring.
> 
> ...



And of course if you win the lottery, you can afford any kind of heat you want in your apartment. And be sure to remember those of us who need to be in your will or Christmas gift list.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 4, 2021)

Mindful said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Oh my, that is beautiful.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 4, 2021)

Mindful said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Amen to that Mindful. Amen to that.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 4, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I’ve just realised I posted “stone” for weight. I think it equates to 14 Ibs.


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 4, 2021)

Hi, all, I'm VERY GLAD to see you all!

And life is beautiful!


----------



## beautress (Feb 4, 2021)

peach174 said:


> I'm having a hard time with having to sell Mr. P's motorcycle trike.
> I need to clean out all of the compartments and can't bring myself to do it.
> That bike was so much a part of him so it's like selling off a part of him.
> I know I have to sell it, but I'm having a hard time  with doing so.


Good luck choosing.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 4, 2021)

beautress said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm having a hard time with having to sell Mr. P's motorcycle trike.
> ...



Choosing what?
It's not a choice,  I have to sell it.


----------



## beautress (Feb 4, 2021)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Sell before it rusts. Just saying. No reasons, really.


----------



## beautress (Feb 4, 2021)

Just dropped by to say hello. Got half the fabrics  cleaned up last night and portioned by colors into clear containers with lids. Hope everyone is enjoying life. I will be glad when covid is in the national rear view mirror or better yet when it's over. Cabin fever sucks!


----------



## peach174 (Feb 4, 2021)

beautress said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Rust?
It's in a garage.


----------



## beautress (Feb 4, 2021)

peach174 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Lol, the moth corrupteth. I rest my case.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 4, 2021)

beautress said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



Do you realize it hasn't even been a year yet since he died?
I will sell it, just looking for the right buyer who will take good care of it.
She still looks brand new even though it's a 2017 model.


----------



## beautress (Feb 4, 2021)

peach174 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Hope you get top dollar and a buyer who takes good care of his collection. Hugs, peach.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 4, 2021)

beautress said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



Thanks I think I can sell it at around 18,000.00
but would settle for 17 thousand. 
I wish he did have a collection 
I'd be in quite a bit of money!


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 4, 2021)

I'm glad that's settled ... Hello ladies if you're still around..


----------



## peach174 (Feb 4, 2021)

Hi Lumpy
How you doing?


----------



## beautress (Feb 4, 2021)

Lumpy 1 said:


> I'm glad that's settled ... Hello ladies if you're still around..


Lumpy! Good to see ya!


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 4, 2021)

I'm fine, I'm happy and relatively healthy. .. just living the life of a mellow old dude...  

Sweet seeing you fine ladies around...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 4, 2021)

beautress said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad that's settled ... Hello ladies if you're still around..
> ...



I haven't been around much .. soOo .. any updates of what  Lady Beautress has been up to?..


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 5, 2021)

Sbiker said:


> Hi, all, I'm VERY GLAD to see you all!
> 
> And life is beautiful!



And so glad to see you Sbiker. It's been awhile since you checked in. Glad to see you in good spirits, surviving COVID and your Russian winter. Hope all is well with you and yours.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 5, 2021)

Lumpy 1 said:


> I'm fine, I'm happy and relatively healthy. .. just living the life of a mellow old dude...
> 
> Sweet seeing you fine ladies around...



And when our Lumpy is happy and relatively healthy it makes all of us happier. And maybe healthier? Who knows.


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 5, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, all, I'm VERY GLAD to see you all!
> ...



Oh, covid was a serious adventure for me, I'm still notrestored back, but 1-2 months maybe it be a bit better...
^)


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 5, 2021)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



Oh my you had it? It can be really REALLY rough on some people for sure. Hombre lost a cousin to it and one of our best long time friends almost did not survive it. Others we know who had it got through it without anything drastic, but as Nosmo King testified, he wouldn't wish it on his worst enemy. Anyhow good that you're on the mend.


----------



## beautress (Feb 5, 2021)

Lumpy 1 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


Yep. My house guest wants to get married with the catch he wants to live the life of a monk. So I let the marriage license lapse several months ago and discovered the monk loves boating. Visits friends of his who live over 30 miles and a lot more a minimum of 4 times a week till after dark. He hates everything I love, but had to have a new truck, a pontoon boat an antique convertible sports car and a trike motorcycle in red, white and blue. In return, he was working on a 24x30 building for my fabric collection because he hates looking at it. Unfortunately, he spends so much time with his new toys and giving his pals a ride that his 2 week task has turned into no significant completion activity. I haven't done any charity work in weeks but have crocheted 500 6-border squares just to not think about my sorrows that I fell for someone who hates every meal I cook, my failure to work like a 20- year old top housekeeper daily, thinks my returned pain of fibromyalgia that returned last month is all in my head and how disappointed he is in my faults while I wash and fold his clothes, supervise helpers who come in to vacuum and clean the guest room he occupies because I am allergic to his cigarettes he smokes after promising me he would not smoke in the house.
God, I'm feeling blue when thinking about my sorry life, plus he hates my church. 

Sorry you asked yet?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 5, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm fine, I'm happy and relatively healthy. .. just living the life of a mellow old dude...
> ...



Sweeeet...  hugs darlin and perceptive Lady Foxfyre..

I'm fortunately fine health wise while riding the age/health rollercoaster none the less...

mmm .. just a tad whiny about it I guess ..  
.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 5, 2021)

beautress said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



Nope .. but .. my "rollercoaster" seems pretty mellow at the moment..

So anyway .. is there a happy ending on this adventure .. ?
.


----------



## beautress (Feb 5, 2021)

Lumpy 1 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


Good question, Mr. Lumpy. But if I have to live like a monk, it's going to end. I am fed up with negativity 24/7 and chronic bronchial issues with my allergies to things seen and unseen. Time for vespers. Goodnight all, dear friends.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 6, 2021)

beautress said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



I'm glad you can find the funny side to that Beautress, but geez, I can't imagine such a toxic relationship. And so sorry the fibromyalgia is back. Like you really need that. Not!!  But you are precious to us and I believe you'll find a soul mate that recognizes that. So pulling for a remedy for your dilemma. We have a similar cross to bear in our family but don't have to live with it every day.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 6, 2021)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys. May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here. Meanwhile we pray or send positive vibes or keep vigil for:

Harper, the inspiration for the vigil list.
Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
Kat for wellness
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Mindful and healing for her shoulder.
Good results for Nosmo King 's step nephew dealing with difficult surgeries.
Beautress for wellness.
Ringel, Peach, Gracie, everybody dealing with depression and adjustment.
Mindful's daughter diagnosed with cancer.
Ollie's brother recovering from major surgery.
gallantwarrior for healing, health & getting through the winter
Beautress for solutions and happiness
Nosmo King for healing and health

And we keep the light on so others who have been away can find their way back and we hope they do. 

*No matter how cold the winter, spring is out there. . .somewhere.*


----------



## Gracie (Feb 6, 2021)

Sigh. It is SO depressing at this place where I live. Stupid rules, and whats worse is....I have always been pretty much a loner. Was always busy running the apartments, my shops, then dealing with tenant issues, etc. Never really had time to make friends. Now that I think about it, it was a blessing.

I have made friends here. But then they die. or will die. I am 69 years old and those new friends are in their 80's and even early 90's. These people I see every day and some I drag along with me thrift shopping. Or giving their dog a bath. Or helping them find their apartment if lost in this maze, or pushing them back to their apartment because their caregiver took off and left them in the community hall.

So..now some of them are in the hospital across the street. One will not be coming back due to needing a more care somewhere else that is hospital like. One is battling sepsis/1 bloodclots/biopsies of her lungs. 2 died in the past month and 1 as recently as just day before yesterday. And when they are gone, for whatever reason, I feel sad. I miss them.  I would prefer to be a loner again but can't now obviously. But I CAN return to that mode if I could only get the hell out of here. Which I plan to do asap. I am on 3 lists now. 1 is not just seniors apts. 2 are senior apts. One is in Paradise which is being rebuilt. The other two are home (beach) and the other about 4 miles away on the outskirts of a small town not connected to this one and located in a country setting. Which means less noise. I prefer to go back to the beach. No elderly friends dying, no noise except waves and a fog horn.

Daily, an ambulance arrives at the back gate due to someone falling ill...or found dead. I dread hearing the damn sirens because I wonder...is it someone I know and befriended?

Anyway...that's my life now and I hate it. I miss what was.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 6, 2021)

beautress said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


Sweety...get rid of him. Depression can cause Fibro too, ya know. And thats why it is back. You live in a precariously bad situation, surrounded with the things you love that someone else hates. Please please please give him notice to vacate. You are more important than this selfish guy that loathes all that IS you. Your cooking, your love of quilting, how you manage housekeeping, etc. You are not you any more.

But who am I to talk? I am miserable in my life too. I won't leave him, but I wish I could. He is set here. But I KNOW if I did leave just to save myself, he would not survive long. So I have to stick around and hopefully get back home to the beach again where at least I can find some happiness for myself. However, at least he does not abuse me mentally or even physically. We just kinda fell away and now have nothing in common at all. Complete opposites on everything. Its not fun, so I know your misery. 

Hugs


----------



## Oddball (Feb 6, 2021)

Saturday morning!

Beware the wrath of Leopold.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## peach174 (Feb 6, 2021)

Thank you Oddball!

Your Saturday morning cartoons were one of the many things I missed the most from being away for so long.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 6, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


I'll vouch for the toxic relationship thing.  Since my partner became my ex-partner I have: lost almost 40 lbs; been much happier; gotten more things done and done more for myself than I thought possible; read volumes of books (because no one is there to bug me); and just generally enjoyed life without having the glowering storm cloud and not being picked on and bullied.  Beau, you are worth so much more than he appears to realize.  I recommend you lose some weight, lovely girl!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 6, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys. May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here. Meanwhile we pray or send positive vibes or keep vigil for:
> 
> Harper, the inspiration for the vigil list.
> Pogo’s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo,
> ...


I'm thinking I should give my place on the vigil list to someone else now, Foxy. I am doing sooooomuch better.  I can even put on my own socks and shoes and am doing pretty much everything I could do before although a little more slowly but with practically no pain.  I appreciate you all supporting me with prayers and best wishes all this time.  You guys are my Coffee Shop family!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 6, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Sigh. It is SO depressing at this place where I live. Stupid rules, and whats worse is....I have always been pretty much a loner. Was always busy running the apartments, my shops, then dealing with tenant issues, etc. Never really had time to make friends. Now that I think about it, it was a blessing.
> 
> I have made friends here. But then they die. or will die. I am 69 years old and those new friends are in their 80's and even early 90's. These people I see every day and some I drag along with me thrift shopping. Or giving their dog a bath. Or helping them find their apartment if lost in this maze, or pushing them back to their apartment because their caregiver took off and left them in the community hall.
> 
> ...


That sucks, Gracie!  I still wish I could help you guys out.  It's been bitter cold here and I confess, there are times I would like to be someplace warmer.  I've been looking into other countries and have so far picked two I like.  My brother is researching a move to Italy but I'm not particularly interested in Italy.  At any rate, I will continue to research various warm, sunny locations that are inexpensive and welcome ex-pats.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 6, 2021)

Well, I'm back for a visit.  Most everyone seems to be dealing with their various tribulations pretty well, but we all have come by some bit of wisdom over the years we've sucked oxygen off the planet.
As mentioned above, I am doing so much better solo than having the partner around.  I have come to realize that he was about as useful as tits on a boar, always doing only what he wanted to, badly for the most part. I saw him last week and he hasn't recovered very well from the stroke/heart attack and I feel a little badly about setting him on his own.  But I will not have him re-occupy my life.  I don't need or want that kind of stress ever again.  
My oldest granddaughter finally made it to her college.  Of course, she's got her own dorm room, no roommates because of the virus situation.  Lecture classes are still on line but the labs are live.  She's pretty jazzed.  I'm waiting for the other shoe to drop because she's never been away from home this far for this long in her life.  
I have three new kids (for now) and lost two to the cold.  Early kids were not my plan, but this is still an aftermath of the ex's idiocy.  We're having a spell of bitter cold and I just hope the little mites won't succumb to hypothermia like a few did last year.
The librarian at the local community library has gotten to know me pretty well.  I have little space to keep books and little money to keep buying them.  I have been melting my library card, though.  It's been so cold, I go out and take care of my critters but spend a lot of my time reading.  My generator likes the cold even less than I do so I rarely have electricity for TV, as if there's anything worth watching.  Of course, being on line is another casualty to the lack of "juice".
OK, enough boring stuff.  I'm just really glad to see y'all here and send all my best hopes and energy to help you all make it through whatever trials you are dealing with.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 6, 2021)

And isn't it a lovely afternoon, Coffee Shoppers? The rays of sun are coming into the room bringing warmth and Vitami D, commodities in short supply during February in the upper Ohio River valley.  The National Weather Service has issued a Witch's Tit Alert for tomorrow night through Tuesday afternoon as we are expected to struggle to get into the single digits temperature-wise. But, baseball Spring training is a few weeks away (Let's Go Bucs!) so hope, as  withthey say, springs eternal.

I've been thinking of my old, now very old, childhood friends and the nik-names we tagged each other with. There was Puddin' Head, Pork Chop and Midfat Wllson. I spent my childhood in a blissful mash-up of Boy Scouts and A our Gang movies 

There was to be a Father/Son camp for Scouts at the old Presbyterian Churdh camp nestled in the valley through which Little Beaver Creek flows parallel to the P mmsyvaia/Ohio state line. The chiurxh camp was the venue because we boys could pitch our Korean War surplus canvas tent on a comfortable lawn while the father's slept indoors in the cabins and newly obuilt Lodge Goise fitted out with a kitchen, showers and fireplace.

The highlight of the weekend was a steak fry Saturday night, bring your own steaks. Pop bought 2 magnificent right rib-eyes for the occasion , wrapped them in aluminum foil and put them in the freezer. Once he got all set up in the lodge, he set them in the massive refrigerator to thaw.

Saturday was a great day!b chasing frogs along the creek bank, archery, a cannonball contest at the pool and a three mile hike with the exhausted fathers. Then, after a late afternoon break while cartons of chocolate milk were distributed to the boys and bottles of Miller High Life were consumed by the Dads, they fired up the charcoal grills, shucked an army of ears of sweet corn and sliced open a mound of watermelons.

Pop took his two foil-wrapped packages from the fridge and do no a spot on the beef-laden grills. My mouth actually watered in anticipation.

Then he unwrapped two home made jelly rolls Mom had baked then froze as desserts for our future enjoymentt.

Can you guess why my Nuuk-name as a kid was "Jelly Roll"?


----------



## lg325 (Feb 6, 2021)

Some nic names from my child hood were  jo mo, me jo and Lucky.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 6, 2021)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys. May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here. Meanwhile we pray or send positive vibes or keep vigil for:
> ...


Time for Brother to come off the list also....


----------



## beautress (Feb 6, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Sigh. It is SO depressing at this place where I live. Stupid rules, and whats worse is....I have always been pretty much a loner. Was always busy running the apartments, my shops, then dealing with tenant issues, etc. Never really had time to make friends. Now that I think about it, it was a blessing.
> 
> I have made friends here. But then they die. or will die. I am 69 years old and those new friends are in their 80's and even early 90's. These people I see every day and some I drag along with me thrift shopping. Or giving their dog a bath. Or helping them find their apartment if lost in this maze, or pushing them back to their apartment because their caregiver took off and left them in the community hall.
> 
> ...


Tyrosine, an amino acid in capsule form can uplift you, and a bar of Baker's chocolate divided into 5 day portions is better than a capsule of dlpa, aka (phenylalinine) if the Baker's chocolate is too tempting it gets itself eaten all at once. Tyrosine tablets are unnecessary if you count on turkey as a daily meat, which provides tyrosine that provides very cheerful stimulation of brain endorphins and encephalitis which produce almost as good comic rreliefs dear oddball's cartoons which never fail to get a chuckle out of me. I'm glad we shared our disappointments, because I mindlessly forgot about the tyrosine and dlpa, which had been left aside after Mr Negative vibes criticized my self care attempts as hypochondria. I'm considering getting swimmer ear plugs to avoid the noise.   Actually, there may be some wax plugs hiding in a drawer below the tyrosine bottle. It pays to be resourceful.


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 6, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I've lost three relatives. And was in covid Hospital at VDNH, in reanimation with a serious pneumoina... It's really terrible virus, damns to the head of who constructed it in China laboratory!


----------



## beautress (Feb 6, 2021)

Sbiker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


So sorry to hear of your losses, sbiker. Prayers up for all in your family and friends circles.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 6, 2021)

I left USMB because I felt it was not a free speech board any more.  Now, out in the US, we are seeing cancel culture and censorship on full display.  I was hoping the board had a change of heart with all that is happening. Looks the same to me.

What has been happening with save?  Added grandkid number four, Ainsley.  Mrs. Liberty let in a momma cat and two kittens in December.  We rehomed the most friendly feral kitten Boo.  Bella the mom and Buckwheat (quickly renamed Trouble) have found their forever home with us.  Took us almost a month to get Trouble to let us pet her.  All three are Calicos.  Covid has kept me from the grandkids for the better part of 8 months.  Haven't met the new yet.  As a postal employee I will always be the Covid leper.  Absolutely no time to get a vaccine with the hours of work not meshing with appointments for the shot.  Essential employees...right...

My big stock investment has taken its own sweet time growing.  Hitting $1,000,000 seems overly optimistic at this point, although I am at $100,000 and expect 3 - 500,000 in the next six months.  My converted USMB time to watching stocks has paid off.  Mrs. Liberty and I bought guns for Christmas.  Actually bought them before the election.  380 handguns.  She already has a Concealed Carry Permit.  I will take the class in April.  Never expected to own one.  It was a strange year.

Looks like most of the Coffee Shop core is still here and I am thankful for that. I will try to be less of a stranger.  Be well and may good fortune shine on each and every one of you.


----------



## beautress (Feb 6, 2021)

saveliberty said:


> I left USMB because I felt it was not a free speech board any more.  Now, out in the US, we are seeing cancel culture and censorship on full display.  I was hoping the board had a change of heart with all that is happening. Looks the same to me.
> 
> What has been happening with save?  Added grandkid number four, Ainsley.  Mrs. Liberty let in a momma cat and two kittens in December.  We rehomed the most friendly feral kitten Boo.  Bella the mom and Buckwheat (quickly renamed Trouble) have found their forever home with us.  Took us almost a month to get Trouble to let us pet her.  All three are Calicos.  Covid has kept me from the grandkids for the better part of 8 months.  Haven't met the new yet.  As a postal employee I will always be the Covid leper.  Absolutely no time to get a vaccine with the hours of work not meshing with appointments for the shot.  Essential employees...right...
> 
> ...


So glad you dropped by, Save. I have a sad about national covid and some contemporary issues, and some days I tune into Dish TV, western channel 217.. Today I just happened to touch the western channel for a little escape and locked onto a rerun of "How the West Was Won." It first ran as a tv series of 5 succeeding shows  (although I thought there were more back at the only time I saw it and couldn't wait till next week when the next segment aired. It started many of my favorite actors 60s through 80s, maybe.

So glad you reached out to us today, Save.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 6, 2021)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys. May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here. Meanwhile we pray or send positive vibes or keep vigil for:
> ...



Okay, but you still are off the grid at home, are managing a herd of goats in the middle of the winter, still have a sometimes nightmare commute, and still healing though so happy it's going well. But I'll take you off for now. I keep people like you on speed dial for the vigil list though. (teasing.)


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 6, 2021)

beautress said:


> 0
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> ...



The West was won like all good things are won.  Hard work, risk taking, a sense of right and wrong and common sense too.

One of the things I am happy about is my investments are mostly in biotech stocks that are bringing cures and cost savings to the medical field.  The main one is focused on a device that measures liver fat.  Currently you need surgery or an MRI.  This is a form of ultrasound which costs 1/50th of the MRI.  It will also assist drug developers who need to document the effectiveness of reducing fat in the liver as they try for FDA approval of life saving efforts.  More recently a stock I own got FDA approval for more uses in the treatment of Parkinsons.  The next one is a drug that replaces a shot in the eye to help with macular degeneration.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 6, 2021)

gallantwarrior said:


> I'll vouch for the toxic relationship thing.  Since my partner became my ex-partner I have: lost almost 40 lbs; been much happier; gotten more things done and done more for myself than I thought possible; read volumes of books (because no one is there to bug me); and just generally enjoyed life without having the glowering storm cloud and not being picked on and bullied.  Beau, you are worth so much more than he appears to realize.  I recommend you lose some weight, lovely girl!



What???  I told you this more than a dozen times while I was here.  Guess it took me leaving to make it your idea.  lol


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 6, 2021)

Trouble (the kitten) just flew by chasing her mousy.  There are a lot of soccer players that would be envious of her skills in batting that thing around.  Here's the real interesting part.  When she's done...she puts it back in a box we have for cat toys.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 6, 2021)

saveliberty said:


> I left USMB because I felt it was not a free speech board any more.  Now, out in the US, we are seeing cancel culture and censorship on full display.  I was hoping the board had a change of heart with all that is happening. Looks the same to me.
> 
> What has been happening with save?  Added grandkid number four, Ainsley.  Mrs. Liberty let in a momma cat and two kittens in December.  We rehomed the most friendly feral kitten Boo.  Bella the mom and Buckwheat (quickly renamed Trouble) have found their forever home with us.  Took us almost a month to get Trouble to let us pet her.  All three are Calicos.  Covid has kept me from the grandkids for the better part of 8 months.  Haven't met the new yet.  As a postal employee I will always be the Covid leper.  Absolutely no time to get a vaccine with the hours of work not meshing with appointments for the shot.  Essential employees...right...
> 
> ...



The Coffee Shop is pretty much the only thing I do at USMB these days but it has been a blessing for so many, including me. So happy to hear from you and that you are well and prospering Save. I've missed you. I suspect a lot of Coffee Shoppers have missed you. 

I hear you re the COVID situation. We haven't seen our kids or granddaughter for a year now and our state is still locked down with mandatory quarantine required for anybody coming in from out of state or us if we fraternize with somebody from out of state or go out of state and return ourselves. So we're hermits more often than not here but do see our nearby neighbors occasionally and of course my aunt and her next door neighbor and our friend Dana.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 6, 2021)

saveliberty said:


> Trouble (the kitten) just flew by chasing her mousy.  There are a lot of soccer players that would be envious of her skills in batting that thing around.  Here's the real interesting part.  When she's done...she puts it back in a box we have for cat toys.



Wow. Our last dog--RIP--was absolutely the smartest fur friend we have ever ever had--understood an amazing number of English words and a few Spanish, was quickly trainable and also perceptive and highly intuitive. But I never convinced him to put his toys back in the box after he played with them. And here you have a feral cat that does that automatically. Hmmmm


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 6, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> The Coffee Shop is pretty much the only thing I do at USMB these days but it has been a blessing for so many, including me. So happy to hear from you and that you are well and prospering Save. I've missed you. I suspect a lot of Coffee Shoppers have missed you.
> 
> I hear you re the COVID situation. We haven't seen our kids or granddaughter for a year now and our state is still locked down with mandatory quarantine required for anybody coming in from out of state or us if we fraternize with somebody from out of state or go out of state and return ourselves. So we're hermits more often than not here but do see our nearby neighbors occasionally and of course my aunt and her next door neighbor and our friend Dana.



I exist (note lack of the word live) in Michigan.  Gov. Whitler has been running a gulag here for quite awhile.  Some of us have not listened her at all.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 6, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Wow. Our last dog--RIP--was absolutely the smartest fur friend we have ever ever had--understood an amazing number of English words and a few Spanish, was quickly trainable and also perceptive and highly intuitive. But I never convinced him to put his toys back in the box after he played with them. And here you have a feral cat that does that automatically. Hmmmm



Mrs. Liberty says, "where's your mousy Trouble?"  and often she goes and brings it back.  Kind of scary truthfully.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 6, 2021)

We bought some cat toys from Chewy.  They come in this large box.  I know what you're thinking.  The cats like the box better than the toys.  Nope.  They like the 16" wide several feet long pieces of brown paper they used for packing the toys better than any of it.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 6, 2021)

saveliberty said:


> I left USMB because I felt it was not a free speech board any more.  Now, out in the US, we are seeing cancel culture and censorship on full display.  I was hoping the board had a change of heart with all that is happening. Looks the same to me.
> 
> What has been happening with save?  Added grandkid number four, Ainsley.  Mrs. Liberty let in a momma cat and two kittens in December.  We rehomed the most friendly feral kitten Boo.  Bella the mom and Buckwheat (quickly renamed Trouble) have found their forever home with us.  Took us almost a month to get Trouble to let us pet her.  All three are Calicos.  Covid has kept me from the grandkids for the better part of 8 months.  Haven't met the new yet.  As a postal employee I will always be the Covid leper.  Absolutely no time to get a vaccine with the hours of work not meshing with appointments for the shot.  Essential employees...right...
> 
> ...


Good to see you Save...


----------



## Mortimer (Feb 7, 2021)

The March on Rome


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 7, 2021)

beautress said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Sigh. It is SO depressing at this place where I live. Stupid rules, and whats worse is....I have always been pretty much a loner. Was always busy running the apartments, my shops, then dealing with tenant issues, etc. Never really had time to make friends. Now that I think about it, it was a blessing.
> ...


I keep one of those 95% cacao bars around and nibble them one square at a time.  It's difficult to eat a whole bar of something that rich but it is quite satisfying.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 7, 2021)

saveliberty said:


> I left USMB because I felt it was not a free speech board any more.  Now, out in the US, we are seeing cancel culture and censorship on full display.  I was hoping the board had a change of heart with all that is happening. Looks the same to me.
> 
> What has been happening with save?  Added grandkid number four, Ainsley.  Mrs. Liberty let in a momma cat and two kittens in December.  We rehomed the most friendly feral kitten Boo.  Bella the mom and Buckwheat (quickly renamed Trouble) have found their forever home with us.  Took us almost a month to get Trouble to let us pet her.  All three are Calicos.  Covid has kept me from the grandkids for the better part of 8 months.  Haven't met the new yet.  As a postal employee I will always be the Covid leper.  Absolutely no time to get a vaccine with the hours of work not meshing with appointments for the shot.  Essential employees...right...
> 
> ...


Glad to see you back, Save.  Congratulations on the new grandbaby.  I certainly hope this panic theatre ends soon so that you can enjoy your skin-fam again.  A new fur-fam is kinda nice, though.  Calicos mean you have lady cats.  Are you going to have the girls "fixed"?  One of the three ferals I've adopted, Peepers, won't allow himself to be picked up or touched unless he has chosen to sit on my lap.  Then I can pet him, but not too much.  He'll sit for a couple of hours and purr but when he's had enough, he's done.  
Don't give up and I hope to see you more here.  I've been AWOL myself a lot but am busier than a one-legged guy in a butt kicking contest lately.  Having fired the partner I have to take up the slack around my place.  He didn't really do that much but it was better than a sharp stick in the eye.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 7, 2021)

beautress said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I left USMB because I felt it was not a free speech board any more.  Now, out in the US, we are seeing cancel culture and censorship on full display.  I was hoping the board had a change of heart with all that is happening. Looks the same to me.
> ...


I like watching the old stuff, too, Beau.  I don't have dish, cable, or any other premium channels so it's all local stuff all the time and they do have a lot of channels featuring a variety of older shows.  I used to watch "Burns and Allen" on weekends.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 7, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 7, 2021)

saveliberty said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I'll vouch for the toxic relationship thing.  Since my partner became my ex-partner I have: lost almost 40 lbs; been much happier; gotten more things done and done more for myself than I thought possible; read volumes of books (because no one is there to bug me); and just generally enjoyed life without having the glowering storm cloud and not being picked on and bullied.  Beau, you are worth so much more than he appears to realize.  I recommend you lose some weight, lovely girl!
> ...


The encouragement of my CS friends played a part in my finally taking the leap.  My brother here to care for me post-op broke the camel's back.  Little brother kicked my ass and wouldn't let me waver after I had made my decision.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 7, 2021)

saveliberty said:


> Trouble (the kitten) just flew by chasing her mousy.  There are a lot of soccer players that would be envious of her skills in batting that thing around.  Here's the real interesting part.  When she's done...she puts it back in a box we have for cat toys.


What a tidy kitty.  Hey, did you know they have a Kitten Bowl that runs concurrent with the Super Bowl?  Puppy Bowl, too...  Lots more fun for me to watch than a bunch of big guys basically beating the crap out of each other over a weird-looking ball.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 7, 2021)

gallantwarrior said:


> Glad to see you back, Save.  Congratulations on the new grandbaby.  I certainly hope this panic theatre ends soon so that you can enjoy your skin-fam again.  A new fur-fam is kinda nice, though.  Calicos mean you have lady cats.  Are you going to have the girls "fixed"?  One of the three ferals I've adopted, Peepers, won't allow himself to be picked up or touched unless he has chosen to sit on my lap.  Then I can pet him, but not too much.  He'll sit for a couple of hours and purr but when he's had enough, he's done.
> Don't give up and I hope to see you more here.  I've been AWOL myself a lot but am busier than a one-legged guy in a butt kicking contest lately.  Having fired the partner I have to take up the slack around my place.  He didn't really do that much but it was better than a sharp stick in the eye.



Kitties that we kept are spayed now.  Suppose to keep them quiet for two weeks.  Two days was the best we could do.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 7, 2021)

gallantwarrior said:


> What a tidy kitty.  Hey, did you know they have a Kitten Bowl that runs concurrent with the Super Bowl?  Puppy Bowl, too...  Lots more fun for me to watch than a bunch of big guys basically beating the crap out of each other over a weird-looking ball.



I like college football.  Pros on their knees pregame make me sick.  Haven't watched the Stupor Bowl in three years.  Before that it was mostly for the TV ads.  They use to be so creative and funny.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 7, 2021)

Some days working the post office is the best job ever.  Saturday one of the carriers brought me an envelope addressed to God.  At first I was confused.  The carrier said, you need to do something with this.  Then I noticed the name in the return address area.  I knew this family.

Later when I was home, I opened the envelope.  Inside was a card from a little girl asking for help with school.  I texted my youngest as she is friends with the little girl's mom.  They went to school together.  My daughter thought she might be having trouble at school because she was about to have a third sibling.  

Today I messaged the mom and asked if I could send a card back.  Emphasizing that her family loved her, that many people want to help her with school and God sends people to answer her prayers.  Mom was okay with that.

It has been hard to feel useful to others with Covid.  So much distancing.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 7, 2021)

saveliberty said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > What a tidy kitty.  Hey, did you know they have a Kitten Bowl that runs concurrent with the Super Bowl?  Puppy Bowl, too...  Lots more fun for me to watch than a bunch of big guys basically beating the crap out of each other over a weird-looking ball.
> ...


The ads were good in the olden days.  Now, they're just as politicized as the game.  Who watches any sports event for the politics?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 7, 2021)

gallantwarrior said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Our favorite TV shows these days are M*A*S*H, Andy Griffith, Golden Girls, Barney Miller, Cheers, Frazier etc.  And we have 2 or 3 channels on our cable system that show all those old shows regularly.  Modern stuff isn't nearly as good at entertaining, story lines are confused or lacking, little or no character development, good directing replaced by special effects that become tedious & frustrating after awhile. I am in my twilight years for sure and try to be forward thinking and not live in the past, but I'll admit to being very retro when it comes to TV or movies.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 7, 2021)

gallantwarrior said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Which is why I don't watch much, if any, sports on TV. Quite unenthusiastic about the Super Bowl today though Hombre will most likely have it on. We have long been Chiefs fans (after the Cowboys of course) but also our heart is with Brady winning that 7th Super Bowl ring. It is what it is.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 7, 2021)

gallantwarrior said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I haven't watched one NFL game this year.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 7, 2021)

Here’s the big question...  Can youth and determination beat out old age and experience?  I rubbed my crystal ball a few times and it tells me the KC Chiefs will win the Super Bowl.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 7, 2021)

Tomorrow I’m going to have my crystal ball drilled out so I can use it as a bowling ball,  I don’t know which was worse - the game or the half-time show.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 7, 2021)

Big Black Dog said:


> Tomorrow I’m going to have my crystal ball drilled out so I can use it as a bowling ball,  I don’t know which was worse - the game or the half-time show.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 8, 2021)

Big Black Dog said:


> Tomorrow I’m going to have my crystal ball drilled out so I can use it as a bowling ball,  I don’t know which was worse - the game or the half-time show.



Ain't it the truth?!   Game was boring as heck and the halftime show a huge yawn.  (My granddaughter loved the halftime show though.)  I only watched the game to keep Hombre company because it's not any fun watching by yourself. But all in all a huge ho-hum. I am happy for Brady's 7th Super Bowl ring though. That's a record that won't soon be broken.


----------



## Mortimer (Feb 8, 2021)

> *An Indian(Southasian) Facebook friendamn, you appeared very light skinned during video chat. Gesendet von ***: Heute um 08:41 Pinkish*


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 8, 2021)

beautress said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



I really do appreciate getting an update on you Lady B.  (I do care) but I tend to not pass judgements on relationships unless directly asked and typically in private. T

The reason .. I know a lot of couples with screwy relationships (in my opinion) 

but and well ... if this is the same putz of the past, it's been a while now and the question is .. what's really holding you back?

mmm ..  is fear involved?
.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 8, 2021)

SFC Ollie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



.. me neither .. this year, last year or the year before ..   
.


----------



## beautress (Feb 8, 2021)

Just dropping in to say hello. Hope everyone is okay. I want to thank Lumpy and everyone for their sympathy, but I must take responsibility for my little heartbreak holocaust by welcoming someone I fell in love with at first sight to stay in my guest room to escape the millions of roaches in his motorhome. It serves me right, because now, I can't control the roaches, forgot how to cook, and seem to have chronic bronchial asthma that frequently becomes pneumonia. I learned that the eye deceiveth, and the ear mourneth when you bring bad luck upon yourself.

Hindsight has 20-20 vision, too.   
He will have to leave at his pleasure, because I am not throwing out a Vietnam vet and war hero who himself is elderly.


----------



## lg325 (Feb 8, 2021)

Hello all. talking about the Super bowl ,no one mentioned the pregame show, it was awful. That half time number seemed demonic to me. What message were they trying to put across.  Hope all is well, and if not, make the decision to make it well.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 8, 2021)

I watched the half time show after the game online.
Looked to me like they were wearing jockstraps on their heads.
Don't know if that's a demonic message or what !


----------



## beautress (Feb 9, 2021)

peach174 said:


> I watched the half time show after the game online.
> Looked to me like they were wearing jockstraps on their heads.
> Don't know if that's a demonic message or what !


They were just jocks being jocks.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 12, 2021)

Update.

Daughter is over the moon. Just been declared cancer free.

But what a price to pay. Two radical surgeries. They took out ten lymph nodes!


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 12, 2021)

A song for when you are just having one of those days.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 13, 2021)

Saturday morning!

Droopy always gets his man.

Let the cartoon begin1


----------



## Gdjjr (Feb 13, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> So check your spurs, sidearms, politics,


No-


----------



## Mindful (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Dajjal (Feb 13, 2021)

I just got a warning to urgently update windows 10 due to some threat. I clicked restart and it took a quarter of an hour to move from the restarting screen. I was just about to press the restart button on my computer thinking it had crashed. But apparently it takes a quarter of an hour to work. So if that happens to you don't restart your computer. Just wait it out.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 13, 2021)

Mindful said:


> Update.
> 
> Daughter is over the moon. Just been declared cancer free.
> 
> But what a price to pay. Two radical surgeries. They took out ten lymph nodes!



Great news Mindful, but so terrible she (and you) had to go through that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 13, 2021)

Dajjal said:


> I just got a warning to urgently update windows 10 due to some threat. I clicked restart and it took a quarter of an hour to move from the restarting screen. I was just about to press the restart button on my computer thinking it had crashed. But apparently it takes a quarter of an hour to work. So if that happens to you don't restart your computer. Just wait it out.



We get some kind of temporary thing where a Windows alert completely takes over our computer--pretty sure it's from malicious sites & likely a scam. Usually going to the task manager and closing Google takes care of it. Until I figured that out though it was maddening.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 13, 2021)

Gdjjr said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > So check your spurs, sidearms, politics,
> ...



Oh come on @Gdjrr.  Get into the spirit of the thing. . .it really works here in the Coffee Shop and I am a passionate 2A defender too as well as passionate on politics etc.  Just not in here.  

 Meanwhile glad you found the Coffee Shop and keep right on joining in. Very eclectic, sometimes grumpy, sometimes hilarious, informative, silly, thoughtful, introspective group here, but always loved.  All welcome within those parameters.

First timers receive a complimentary beverage that I'll unobtrusively sneak onto your table.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 13, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Update.
> ...



Thankyou. She has suffered. Worrying, negative thinking, etc.

Don’t know when we’ll meet again, aka  c0vid.


----------



## Dragonlady (Feb 13, 2021)

Proof positive that Canadians are crazy. It is so cold out today, cat refused to go out. Yeah, let’s go fishing.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 13, 2021)

*If a cookie falls on the floor and you pick it up, that counts as a squat, right?*


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 13, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I just got a warning to urgently update windows 10 due to some threat. I clicked restart and it took a quarter of an hour to move from the restarting screen. I was just about to press the restart button on my computer thinking it had crashed. But apparently it takes a quarter of an hour to work. So if that happens to you don't restart your computer. Just wait it out.
> ...


If it's telling you you need to update and it's just started recently it is from Microsoft.  They discovered a serious vulnerability and that's the fix for it.  Just to make sure go to:
Settings > Update & Security settings > Windows Update, click on *Check For Updates.  *If there's an update available it will tell you and let you start the update.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 13, 2021)

How's every one doing?  Mindful, really sorry you can't be with your daughter right now, must be frustrating. 

Basically still plodding along, had some issues recently and talked with a grief counselor yesterday, it helped.  Ya know it's been six months?  Seems like yesterday sometimes.  
The biggest challenges I've faced lately are I get easily emotional sometimes over the stupidest things and occasionally asking myself what's the point of continuing on.  Both normal grief reactions and no, I have no intention of ending it all or locking myself away from the world forever.  I actually want to get out, go do things, have some fun.  I also need to forgive myself for not being the perfect husband or giving her everything she ever wanted, not fixing the cancer, I have to forgive myself for being human. 
Hopefully by relating this I can help someone who's going through or will be going through what I'm dealing with.  God bless you all.


----------



## Dragonlady (Feb 13, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> How's every one doing?  Mindful, really sorry you can't be with your daughter right now, must be frustrating.
> 
> Basically still plodding along, had some issues recently and talked with a grief counselor yesterday, it helped.  Ya know it's been six months?  Seems like yesterday sometimes.
> The biggest challenges I've faced lately are I get easily emotional sometimes over the stupidest things and occasionally asking myself what's the point of continuing on.  Both normal grief reactions and no, I have no intention of ending it all or locking myself away from the world forever.  I actually want to get out, go do things, have some fun.  I also need to forgive myself for not being the perfect husband or giving her everything she ever wanted, not fixing the cancer, I have to forgive myself for being human.
> Hopefully by relating this I can help someone who's going through or will be going through what I'm dealing with.  God bless you all.



One of my neighbours lost her husband this past summer.  The rules for hospice meant she couldn't have contact with anyone else, including her elderly mother who is in memory care.  Or her grandchildren she did child care for.  Just so she could visit with him.  They couldn't have a funeral after he died, and she's really struggled to get over his death.

I don't know what your lockdown situation is there, but here we're in full on lockdown, and everyone is feeling cut off and stressed.  Her husband had cancer and he had kidney failure before the cancer, and was going into the city for dialysis three times a week.  Normally should would have had the help and comfort of her extended family through all of this but with the crud, she was cut off and alone.

The pandemic has made moving ahead hard because none of us knows what the future even looks like now.  For those who have lost loved ones in all of this, it's hardest of all.  Don't be so hard on yourself.  Easier said than done, but you really aren't alone in all this.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 14, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > How's every one doing?  Mindful, really sorry you can't be with your daughter right now, must be frustrating.
> ...


I just realized what I'm doing is recycling my grief, reliving it and not really dealing with it thereby getting lost in it.  I need to start finding closure.  Our hospice team is great and I should check with the grief counselor and so should she, even if only by phone.  As for our lockdown it's not really that strict.  As for the hospice rules she's supposedly dealing with maybe she misunderstood, I was told to meet with friends and family as much as possible, wear a mask, etc.  
One thing I started doing after Kat died was keep a daily "grief" journal but my last entry before today was Sept 9th, it really helps to write everything down, what happened, what I'm feeling.  It helps me focus.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 14, 2021)

I probably need to see someone as well. Bad spot I'm in.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 14, 2021)

Mindful said:


> View attachment 456627


I had to go internet searching to find out why me decaf coffee makes me so sleepy. Seems caffeine wears off after awhile and does the opposite. But why would DEcaf do that? Weird, eh?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 14, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



The grief process is never entirely predictable as to what and when, but only that it is necessary. But if you're struggling a good grief counselor might be some help. It sure couldn't hurt. You are more isolated than most in your situation so you don't have as much opportunity to diffuse those feelings that can overwhelm us without some kind of outlet.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 14, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 456627
> ...



For most people, caffeine is a mild stimulant and can keep a lot of people from getting sleepy. But decaf doesn't have that effect on most. Maybe you just need sleep?


----------



## Mindful (Feb 14, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> How's every one doing?  Mindful, really sorry you can't be with your daughter right now, must be frustrating.
> 
> Basically still plodding along, had some issues recently and talked with a grief counselor yesterday, it helped.  Ya know it's been six months?  Seems like yesterday sometimes.
> The biggest challenges I've faced lately are I get easily emotional sometimes over the stupidest things and occasionally asking myself what's the point of continuing on.  Both normal grief reactions and no, I have no intention of ending it all or locking myself away from the world forever.  I actually want to get out, go do things, have some fun.  I also need to forgive myself for not being the perfect husband or giving her everything she ever wanted, not fixing the cancer, I have to forgive myself for being human.
> Hopefully by relating this I can help someone who's going through or will be going through what I'm dealing with.  God bless you all.



Ringel, I have pondered what you said about cancer a while back.
I don’t think one can totally relax about these things. Life has a way of sneaking up on you unexpectedly.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 14, 2021)

_*Every box of raisins tells a tragic tale of grapes that could have been Wine.*_


----------



## Gdjjr (Feb 14, 2021)

A Contribution to "Coffee" for the coffee shop I wrote last fall


Coffee and cigarettes are the comp'ny I keep
on a perfect autumn night with a sky black and deep
not a leaf is stirring, not a sound bein made
it's great to be alive, hearing the whisper of sleep

Writin songs in my head that may never be sang 
with music that may never be played
about a love gone wrong or a love that might have been
with words that don't rhyme
and music out of sync
but its great to be alive hearing the whisper of sleep

Talkin to the sky black and deep
with coffee and cigarettes, the comp'ny I keep
with words that don't rhyme
and music out of sync
it's great to be alive
hearin the whisper of sleep
with coffee and cigarettes, the comp'ny I keep


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 14, 2021)

Big Black Dog said:


> Tomorrow I’m going to have my crystal ball drilled out so I can use it as a bowling ball,  I don’t know which was worse - the game or the half-time show.



The game.  Some moron will replay that crap.  The half time show will just fade into nothingness.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 14, 2021)

beautress said:


> Just dropping in to say hello. Hope everyone is okay. I want to thank Lumpy and everyone for their sympathy, but I must take responsibility for my little heartbreak holocaust by welcoming someone I fell in love with at first sight to stay in my guest room to escape the millions of roaches in his motorhome. It serves me right, because now, I can't control the roaches, forgot how to cook, and seem to have chronic bronchial asthma that frequently becomes pneumonia. I learned that the eye deceiveth, and the ear mourneth when you bring bad luck upon yourself.
> 
> Hindsight has 20-20 vision, too.
> He will have to leave at his pleasure, because I am not throwing out a Vietnam vet and war hero who himself is elderly.



I bet I can heave him out the door and he doesn't hit the ground for five feet past the door frame.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 14, 2021)

peach174 said:


> I watched the half time show after the game online.
> Looked to me like they were wearing jockstraps on their heads.
> Don't know if that's a demonic message or what !



I'm sure they put on one strap at a time just like the rest of us....


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 14, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> How's every one doing?  Mindful, really sorry you can't be with your daughter right now, must be frustrating.
> 
> Basically still plodding along, had some issues recently and talked with a grief counselor yesterday, it helped.  Ya know it's been six months?  Seems like yesterday sometimes.
> The biggest challenges I've faced lately are I get easily emotional sometimes over the stupidest things and occasionally asking myself what's the point of continuing on.  Both normal grief reactions and no, I have no intention of ending it all or locking myself away from the world forever.  I actually want to get out, go do things, have some fun.  I also need to forgive myself for not being the perfect husband or giving her everything she ever wanted, not fixing the cancer, I have to forgive myself for being human.
> Hopefully by relating this I can help someone who's going through or will be going through what I'm dealing with.  God bless you all.



Oh Ringel, I didn't know about this.  Quite certain Mrs. RIngel wanted you to live life though.  From my perspective you are living for two now.  Marriage is a joining of spirits.  She lives while you do.  Took me two years to date after my divorce.  Only right you should still be in grief.  Come up for life every once and a while though please.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 14, 2021)

I like work.  Vacations are something I usually avoid.  That said, I am taking about 10 days to venture from Michigan to Moab Utah via Denver.  Any ideas of things to do or see between here and there?  Can't drive through the cities fast enough, so no stopping in those.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 14, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > How's every one doing?  Mindful, really sorry you can't be with your daughter right now, must be frustrating.
> ...


The panicdemic is a farce and the unintended consequences will be affecting most people for a long time to come.  People are herd animals and most set great store by their family relationships.  I feel so sorry for everyone who has been forbidden that human contact, especially when there is greater need than ever for us to love and support each other, hold a hand, hug, just gaze at each other with clear eyes and a restful mind.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 14, 2021)

Gracie said:


> I probably need to see someone as well. Bad spot I'm in.


Hello, Gracie.  Any further word from the housing in Paradise?  How's your fur-fam?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 14, 2021)

SFC Ollie said:


> _*Every box of raisins tells a tragic tale of grapes that could have been Wine.*_


I saw a sign posted recently that announced that wine is actually fruit salad.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 14, 2021)

Interesting to watch the Lower 48 going through weather that is just typical wintertime for us.   It's colder in many places than it is here.  My sister in San Antonio is hunkered down due to poor road conditions.  O'Hare airport has slowed down all air traffic, grounding many planes due to weather and causing traffic to have to wait here until parking opens up.  Most of our flights out of Seattle are delayed due to weather.  Fortunately, Chinese New Year starts this week and traffic gets lighter for the holiday.


----------



## Gdjjr (Feb 14, 2021)

I'm supposed to be getting a Fed Ex package tomorrow  Houston is shutting down- it's sposed to start snowing where I stays, (north of Houston proper) this afternoon and continue through tomorrow- the first time it's snowed in Houston, in February, in 80! years- a low of 12 is the forecast for tonight with a high tomorrow of 19-

Now, if congress really wants to act omnipotent, which it always does and likes to make itself feel better about its incompetence it should make weather like this illegal- and fine a God- at least one of them, so we'll know who to blame-


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 14, 2021)

Gracie said:


> I probably need to see someone as well. Bad spot I'm in.


It's never a bad thing to realize we need help on occasion and to seek it out.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 14, 2021)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > How's every one doing?  Mindful, really sorry you can't be with your daughter right now, must be frustrating.
> ...


I just came to the realization that I was wallowing in it, letting it consume me and pull me down.


----------



## beautress (Feb 14, 2021)

Gdjjr said:


> A Contribution to "Coffee" for the coffee shop I wrote last fall
> 
> 
> Coffee and cigarettes are the comp'ny I keep
> ...


May I recommend that you plug in the words " rhyming dictionary website." And you will be able to work Into your poem sans changing your point (or lack of it). You can always do better when you consult several rhymes, and you might get a better word by using a thesaurus that gives you an equivalent word that is easier to rhyme in context with where you want your writing where you want it to go. Good luck.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 14, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 456627
> ...


I doubt it's the coffee, considering everything you've gone through it's most likely chronic depression you're suffering from.  Get a hold of a counselor tell him/her everything you've gone through since losing the house you rented forever, you probably never dealt with the grief of losing that place and then everything else on top of that.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 14, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Good that's the first step to moving forward. 
I look at it as Mr. P is enjoying himself and why he told me to continue enjoying my life.
We will always be connected, just living in different dimensions.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 14, 2021)

One thing I've been debating is replacing my ooooold range, more for the esthetic but also for potential practical upgrades.  Had been doing some research and discovered that electric ranges actually out perform gas some times by as much as 46% depending on the range.  Samsung is considered one of the best.  Ceramic/glass tops are the most efficient but I use cast iron all the time so I worry about scratching the surface, coil burner ranges are supposed to be much less expensive but what I've found is that's only in the economy range.  Self cleaning with sensor technology puts those coil burner ranges up in the same price range as smoothtops.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 14, 2021)

*Every box of raisins tells a tragic tale of grapes that could have been Wine.*


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 14, 2021)

SFC Ollie said:


> *Every box of raisins tells a tragic tale of grapes that could have been Wine.*


You're repeating yourself Ollie.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 14, 2021)

saveliberty said:


> I like work.  Vacations are something I usually avoid.  That said, I am taking about 10 days to venture from Michigan to Moab Utah via Denver.  Any ideas of things to do or see between here and there?  Can't drive through the cities fast enough, so no stopping in those.



Not much in the Denver area that appeals to me all that much and you'll probably stay on I-70. But if you wanted to jog 70 miles south on I-25 from Denver, there's a lot of things to see and do in and around Colorado Springs.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 14, 2021)

Gdjjr said:


> A Contribution to "Coffee" for the coffee shop I wrote last fall
> 
> 
> Coffee and cigarettes are the comp'ny I keep
> ...



That's really pretty good Gdjrr, and I speak as somewhat of a sort of, sometime, somewhat amateur but dedicated literary critic.  I found myself putting it to music as I read it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 14, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



That may be, but that's where a good grief counselor can be helpful. He/she can distinguish between 'wallowing' and experiencing normal grief which you (or I) might not be as good at doing. It is as harmful to deny or refuse to experience normal grief as it is to be obsessive about it. I think I know you well enough to believe you will come through it all whatever path you take though.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 14, 2021)

saveliberty said:


> I like work.  Vacations are something I usually avoid.  That said, I am taking about 10 days to venture from Michigan to Moab Utah via Denver.  Any ideas of things to do or see between here and there?  Can't drive through the cities fast enough, so no stopping in those.


Avoid Denver if you can, like Fox said jog south to Colorado Springs, see Pikes Peak, Garden of the Gods, Manitoba Springs, Old Colorado City, Air Force Academy chapel.  Then you can head west on Rte 24 to CO rte 9 north to Breckenridge and I 70, absolutely beautiful scenic route.  Instead of following I 70 up to Denver then I 25 down to CO Springs take Rte 24 west at Limon CO, it will take you directly to CO Springs.  Make sure you fill up at Limon..........


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 14, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


I realized that I was starting to let my grief control me, started writing all of that down in my grief journal and today I woke up feeling much better, like a heavy weight was being lifted off me.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 15, 2021)

Tried making some quick bread, yeastless bread..........  Basically came out like a biscuit in loaf form.  Think I'll stick with regular yeast bread.

Anyone have and use a bread maker machine at home?  I'm considering getting one.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## peach174 (Feb 15, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Tried making some quick bread, yeastless bread..........  Basically came out like a biscuit in loaf form.  Think I'll stick with regular yeast bread.
> 
> Anyone have and use a bread maker machine at home?  I'm considering getting one.



I have one it works really well.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 15, 2021)

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Tried making some quick bread, yeastless bread..........  Basically came out like a biscuit in loaf form.  Think I'll stick with regular yeast bread.
> ...


Which one?


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 15, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I like work.  Vacations are something I usually avoid.  That said, I am taking about 10 days to venture from Michigan to Moab Utah via Denver.  Any ideas of things to do or see between here and there?  Can't drive through the cities fast enough, so no stopping in those.
> ...



My middle daughter lives in Denver, the youngest use to live in Colorado Springs before returning here.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 15, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Hamilton Beach


----------



## Gdjjr (Feb 16, 2021)

beautress said:


> May I recommend that you plug in the words " rhyming dictionary website." And you will be able to work Into your poem sans changing your point (or lack of it). You can always do better when you consult several rhymes, and you might get a better word by using a thesaurus that gives you an equivalent word that is easier to rhyme in context with where you want your writing where you want it to go. Good luck.


The intent is quite clear- _words that don't rhyme and music out of sync_ speaks for itself- and the words came from me- it's a song, for crying out loud. Not that I have anything against a collaborator- but, since you ain't here I do the best I can. Thanks!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 16, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Tried making some quick bread, yeastless bread..........  Basically came out like a biscuit in loaf form.  Think I'll stick with regular yeast bread.
> 
> Anyone have and use a bread maker machine at home?  I'm considering getting one.


I've got one. Used it maybe 10 times and it's been in the closet for 7 or 8 years now.


----------



## Gdjjr (Feb 16, 2021)

I knew a woman, years ago, who made home made bread which I would slather with butter and Peach Preserves


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 16, 2021)

SFC Ollie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Tried making some quick bread, yeastless bread..........  Basically came out like a biscuit in loaf form.  Think I'll stick with regular yeast bread.
> ...


Yeah, the more I thought about it the more I figured it would end up like that and decided against it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 16, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> One thing I've been debating is replacing my ooooold range, more for the esthetic but also for potential practical upgrades.  Had been doing some research and discovered that electric ranges actually out perform gas some times by as much as 46% depending on the range.  Samsung is considered one of the best.  Ceramic/glass tops are the most efficient but I use cast iron all the time so I worry about scratching the surface, coil burner ranges are supposed to be much less expensive but what I've found is that's only in the economy range.  Self cleaning with sensor technology puts those coil burner ranges up in the same price range as smoothtops.



My Aunt Betty has a gas top range in her kitchens with the burners sort of sealed so you don't clean under the burners like the old style kitchen ranges, but I do wonder about what actually does get into the works and is brewing there. I love love LOVE my ceramic stove top. . .so easy to clean with the little sponges they make for that purpose, a bit of soft scrub, occasionally a razor blade to take off anything baked on that the soft scrub can't handle. We don't need the razor blade more often than every few weeks.

I do use cast iron on it, but I am really REALLY careful setting down the cast iron skillet.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 16, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Tried making some quick bread, yeastless bread..........  Basically came out like a biscuit in loaf form.  Think I'll stick with regular yeast bread.
> 
> Anyone have and use a bread maker machine at home?  I'm considering getting one.



Yeah, IMO quick breads are intended to be more dense cake like or savory with really strong interesting flavors. Pumpkin bread, banana bread, etc.  Biscuits are the only quick bread I make that is intended to be bread. I haven't even tried making homemade tortillas since the store bought ones are made here in Albuquerque and are quite economical to buy and use.

I love to make yeast rolls and bread though and do it absolutely from scratch. It's like therapy taking out all my feelings--love, frustration, anger or whatever kneading the dough.    I honestly don't know anybody with a bread machine who used it more than a few times. Peach might be the acception. 

Apparently cleaning the things is a pain:








						🥖 How Do You Clean A Bread Maker?
					

We all love the heartwarming smell of fresh-baked products. But when it comes to washing your tools, this can be a turnoff to many. At first glance, you




					breadopedia.com


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 16, 2021)

Gdjjr said:


> I knew a woman, years ago, who made home made bread which I would slather with butter and Peach Preserves



That's what Hombre does with my homemade bread.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 16, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Tried making some quick bread, yeastless bread..........  Basically came out like a biscuit in loaf form.  Think I'll stick with regular yeast bread.
> ...


Had to because of hubby's very strict diet.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 16, 2021)

I haven't used the bread machine since hubby died, I'm going to put in the shed. 
Cleaning it wasn't all that hard to do for me, making bread all the time took up a lot of time so cleaning the machine was easier.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 16, 2021)

Man, what a world of difference fresh tires make.

Though my rubber wasn't down to the wear bars, they were getting close...Drove to the shop from up on the bench, with 6" of fresh snow on the road...The anti-lock brakes were going off like a popcorn popper.....Scary ride going downhill, driving a toboggan with AWD.

Two hours later, I'm standing on the brakes in the same snow and not a skid or a pop from the anti-lock system....Car just stops.

Amazing stuff.


----------



## Gdjjr (Feb 16, 2021)

*The Biology of Coffee, One of the World’s Most Popular Drinks*

The stimulant properties of caffeine mean that you can count on a cup of coffee to wake you up. 


I don't drink coffee to wake up- I wake up to drink coffee-


----------



## Gracie (Feb 17, 2021)

Have an appt next month to see regular doc. I have a list to go over with her. Lethargy/tired/fatigue/forgetfulness/numb feet and toes/stand too long, left foot goes completely numb/hip & back pain/burning sensation on soles of both feet/sudden appearance of large bulging varicose veins on left front leg/lump in left side of left wrist that is painful/slight dizziness.

My brain feels numb. Can't remember anything any more. Sleep often but it's never more than 2 hours. Sometimes I get lucky and wind up with 4 total hours but that is rare.

I hurt all the damn time. Losing interest in everything. This sucks.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 17, 2021)

Looks like I picker the correct moment for the new rubber.

Over a foot of new snow up here on the Cottonwood bench.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 17, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Have an appt next month to see regular doc. I have a list to go over with her. Lethargy/tired/fatigue/forgetfulness/numb feet and toes/stand too long, left foot goes completely numb/hip & back pain/burning sensation on soles of both feet/sudden appearance of large bulging varicose veins on left front leg/lump in left side of left wrist that is painful/slight dizziness.
> 
> My brain feels numb. Can't remember anything any more. Sleep often but it's never more than 2 hours. Sometimes I get lucky and wind up with 4 total hours but that is rare.
> 
> I hurt all the damn time. Losing interest in everything. This sucks.


Welp, hopefully the doc can figure out what's going on and prescribe the correct specialty consults. I'll be praying for you.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 17, 2021)

Made pork Carnitas in the crock pot, they're done.  Shredded the meat, tossed them in a skillet with some lard, added some of the juices from the crock pot and seared the meat.  Made two small Carnita burritos and inhaled......  Oh my God was that good!! 
Here's the recipe I use.  Didn't have jalapenos but I did have  small can of Hatch's green chili. 

Carnitas (Mexican Slow Cooker Pulled Pork)


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 18, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Made pork Carnitas in the crock pot, they're done.  Shredded the meat, tossed them in a skillet with some lard, added some of the juices from the crock pot and seared the meat.  Made two small Carnita burritos and inhaled......  Oh my God was that good!!
> Here's the recipe I use.  Didn't have jalapenos but I did have  small can of Hatch's green chili.
> 
> Carnitas (Mexican Slow Cooker Pulled Pork)



Sounds wonderful. I saved the recipe. Thanks.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 18, 2021)

Oddball said:


> Man, what a world of difference fresh tires make.
> 
> Though my rubber wasn't down to the wear bars, they were getting close...Drove to the shop from up on the bench, with 6" of fresh snow on the road...The anti-lock brakes were going off like a popcorn popper.....Scary ride going downhill, driving a toboggan with AWD.
> 
> ...



I agree. Makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 18, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Have an appt next month to see regular doc. I have a list to go over with her. Lethargy/tired/fatigue/forgetfulness/numb feet and toes/stand too long, left foot goes completely numb/hip & back pain/burning sensation on soles of both feet/sudden appearance of large bulging varicose veins on left front leg/lump in left side of left wrist that is painful/slight dizziness.
> 
> My brain feels numb. Can't remember anything any more. Sleep often but it's never more than 2 hours. Sometimes I get lucky and wind up with 4 total hours but that is rare.
> 
> I hurt all the damn time. Losing interest in everything. This sucks.



Hoping your doc finds the problem and solution for it Gracie.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 18, 2021)

I just tossed out all my teflon pans and pots. Watched on tv the movie Dark Water. I shoulda listened to anne a few years ago about the poison in teflon. Too late now, I suppose, but at least I can eat a bit healthier with a stainless steel pan. For now..we will have to nuke everything since I have no pots or pans, lol. Got one coming in from Amazon. Gonna hit the thrift shops tomorrow to find a few sauce/soup pans.


----------



## Dragonlady (Feb 18, 2021)

Dear Gracie:  I hope you find the source of your issues real soon.  Take care and get yourself some pots.  Microwaving processed food is not very good for you either.

We didn't get hit nearly so hard with this storm as threatened.  The expected 12 inches of snow, was actually 8 inches of snow.  The storm was expected to last two days, it was only one.  Our power hasn't so much as flickered, throughout the whole time, and all of the windturbines down along the lakeshore are turning merrily along.

Everyone who owns a tractor, or a 4 wheel drive with a plow, was out clearing driveways and streets yesterday.  It was supposed to be the first day of in-person classes in much of the province and it was a snow day!!!


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 19, 2021)

I hope all the Americans on this forum are keeping warm. We had a cold week in Britain last week and it was uncomfortable. But it was not the sub zero temperatures you have over the pond.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 19, 2021)

Just got back from the VA, two appointments that turned into four..........  Started out with an aortic ultrasound appointment at 9 am where I was not allowed ANYTHING to eat or drink for four hours prior to the appointment.  After that I did get a cup of coffee before my 10:20 Urology appointment where I peed into a "computerized" toilet that measured flow, amount, etc.  The Urologist was anything but happy with the results so down to the lab for bloodwork to check kidney function then back to ultrasound to scan my kidneys where I had to gulp down 40 ounces of water and wait a half hour before they could do the scan.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Dajjal (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Dajjal (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Montrovant (Feb 19, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Just got back from the VA, two appointments that turned into four..........  Started out with an aortic ultrasound appointment at 9 am where I was not allowed ANYTHING to eat or drink for four hours prior to the appointment.  After that I did get a cup of coffee before my 10:20 Urology appointment where I peed into a "computerized" toilet that measured flow, amount, etc.  The Urologist was anything but happy with the results so down to the lab for bloodwork to check kidney function then back to ultrasound to scan my kidneys where I had to gulp down 40 ounces of water and wait a half hour before they could do the scan.


Hopefully the scan comes back without issues.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 19, 2021)

Omigoodness.   I just realized I have been on this board for over 14 years now.  Eeeesh!  Is that an accomplishment or a badge of shame?


----------



## Dragonlady (Feb 20, 2021)

A couple of weeks ago, an anomymous donor gave a couple of local groups in town, including the Salvation Army, and one of the local churches, truckloads of food hampers to be distributed to anyone who asks for one.  All you had to do was to do go and get one, and they were available in three locations around town.  Nearly 500 food hampers were given away.  This morning, the same thing is happening in the Township next door.  Free food hampers to anyone who asks.  

I have my suspicions as to who this anonymous donor might be.  A local greenhouse grower, and entrepreneur.  A man who is committed to using local small businesses and independent operators to supply his business.  What started as a passion for breeding roses, has turned into a multinational conglomerate.  Oh yeah - and he owns a fleet of large refrigerator trucks to pick and deliver truckloads of food to the community.

This isn't the first time I've posted about the kindness and generosity of town where I live.  I didn't really make a conscious decision to move to this little town.  I kind of washed up her after my second marriage ended just as I was retiring, because my daughter and her family live 15 minutes away, and the rents were cheap.  Man, did I luck out on this one!!!


----------



## boedicca (Feb 20, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> A couple of weeks ago, an anomymous donor gave a couple of local groups in town, including the Salvation Army, and one of the local churches, truckloads of food hampers to be distributed to anyone who asks for one.  All you had to do was to do go and get one, and they were available in three locations around town.  Nearly 500 food hampers were given away.  This morning, the same thing is happening in the Township next door.  Free food hampers to anyone who asks.
> 
> I have my suspicions as to who this anonymous donor might be.  A local greenhouse grower, and entrepreneur.  A man who is committed to using local small businesses and independent operators to supply his business.  What started as a passion for breeding roses, has turned into a multinational conglomerate.  Oh yeah - and he owns a fleet of large refrigerator trucks to pick and deliver truckloads of food to the community.
> 
> This isn't the first time I've posted about the kindness and generosity of town where I live.  I didn't really make a conscious decision to move to this little town.  I kind of washed up her after my second marriage ended just as I was retiring, because my daughter and her family live 15 minutes away, and the rents were cheap.  Man, did I luck out on this one!!!



Very nice!


----------



## boedicca (Feb 20, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Made pork Carnitas in the crock pot, they're done.  Shredded the meat, tossed them in a skillet with some lard, added some of the juices from the crock pot and seared the meat.  Made two small Carnita burritos and inhaled......  Oh my God was that good!!
> Here's the recipe I use.  Didn't have jalapenos but I did have  small can of Hatch's green chili.
> 
> Carnitas (Mexican Slow Cooker Pulled Pork)



This looks faboo!  mr. boe loves carnitas - so I am going to try this!


----------



## boedicca (Feb 20, 2021)

My big accomplishment yesterday:  whole wheat bread


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 20, 2021)

boedicca said:


> My big accomplishment yesterday:  whole wheat bread
> 
> View attachment 459559


I wish I could do that, no bread I've ever tried has worked out.  Mine wouldn't be whole wheat though, never developed a taste for it.  Oat bread is the bread I typically buy followed by multigrain then rye.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 20, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > My big accomplishment yesterday:  whole wheat bread
> ...




The Tassajara Bread book is a great tool for breadmaking.  I just do their basic bread with 100% whole wheat.  It's really easy!   You can use the same method for other types of flours as well.


----------



## Dragonlady (Feb 20, 2021)

boedicca said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Your whole wheat loves posted upthread make me hungry just looking at them.

I used to make my own bread when I was working from home, but the arthritis is now in my fingers and I cant do the hand mixing or kneading I used to do.  I'm picking up a stand mixer next week, so I can make some bread before my yeast passes it's best before date.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 20, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




I use my kitchenaid mixmaster and doughhook to do the kneading.   It works really well!   During the grocery shortages last year, we stocked up on flour and yeast, among other things.  Now I am on a baking binge to use it all up.   I hope your bread is delicious!


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 20, 2021)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just got back from the VA, two appointments that turned into four..........  Started out with an aortic ultrasound appointment at 9 am where I was not allowed ANYTHING to eat or drink for four hours prior to the appointment.  After that I did get a cup of coffee before my 10:20 Urology appointment where I peed into a "computerized" toilet that measured flow, amount, etc.  The Urologist was anything but happy with the results so down to the lab for bloodwork to check kidney function then back to ultrasound to scan my kidneys where I had to gulp down 40 ounces of water and wait a half hour before they could do the scan.
> ...


Haven't heard back about the aortic scan but the Urologist called me yesterday.  The kidneys look normal sized which is good, no swelling, my labs while not in the critical range are getting worse.  Like he said yesterday, "you have the doctor's attention, you don't want the doctor's attention......"  CT scan of the entire pelvic region is next, so waiting on those people to contact me to make an appointment.  He thinks my problem might be more complicated than just a simple enlarged prostate, we'll see.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 20, 2021)

You might enjoy this:


----------



## Dragonlady (Feb 20, 2021)

boedicca said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Both of my daughters have KitchenAids and one bakes all her own bread. She has her own proofer.   She also gives away sourdough starter. Her loaves always look like yours. 

I’m going through my annual bout of cold weather cabin fever. It involves a lot of cooking and baking. 

I hate going out in the cold and this cabin fever is entirely self inflicted. But when the roads and streets get icy and slippery, I can’t ride my bike, I don’t like getting cold so I stay inside, keep warm and curse the winter.   Lock out is lifted, but here I sit, looking for a local restaurant whose delivery guy showed up to work today.  

Last week, I got a fresh food delivery from a local farm (greenhouse growers), but this week I’m out of stuff I can’t get from the farmer’s gate.  At least it’s not bitterly cold today. 

I’m rethinking my decision not to take that free car with the new tires and brakes, my daughter offered me when she bought a new one. 

Time to face the inevitable:  long underwear, natural fibre layers to protect my core, hood long coat, warm boots, hat,  gloves and backpack for the groceries. 

I used to LIKE winter when I was younger.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 20, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



You daughters sound awesome.  My sourdough starter is dormant in the fridge these days.  I can't bake enough to use it all when it is active - I would need to feed a few ranch or farm hands to make it worthwhile.  So, I'm doing yeast breads.

We have pretty mild weather here in the Bay Area (below 60 feels COLD to me), but the eternal shutdown has kept us home and cooking more.   I enjoy making slow food like soups and braised dishes, so that's made staying in a bit easier.

The car option sounds great - certainly easier for you to get around and do some shopping.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 20, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Just got back from the VA, two appointments that turned into four..........  Started out with an aortic ultrasound appointment at 9 am where I was not allowed ANYTHING to eat or drink for four hours prior to the appointment.  After that I did get a cup of coffee before my 10:20 Urology appointment where I peed into a "computerized" toilet that measured flow, amount, etc.  The Urologist was anything but happy with the results so down to the lab for bloodwork to check kidney function then back to ultrasound to scan my kidneys where I had to gulp down 40 ounces of water and wait a half hour before they could do the scan.


Such a fun day.


----------



## beautress (Feb 20, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Prayers up, Mr. Ringel.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 21, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Just got back from the VA, two appointments that turned into four..........  Started out with an aortic ultrasound appointment at 9 am where I was not allowed ANYTHING to eat or drink for four hours prior to the appointment.  After that I did get a cup of coffee before my 10:20 Urology appointment where I peed into a "computerized" toilet that measured flow, amount, etc.  The Urologist was anything but happy with the results so down to the lab for bloodwork to check kidney function then back to ultrasound to scan my kidneys where I had to gulp down 40 ounces of water and wait a half hour before they could do the scan.



Doesn't sound like a happy day. Did they give you results or do you have to wait?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 21, 2021)

boedicca said:


> My big accomplishment yesterday:  whole wheat bread
> 
> View attachment 459559



Looks wonderful.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 21, 2021)

Headed for bed in the week hours of Sunday morning, but wanted to say Aunt Betty treated us to lunch at our favorite Mexican food restaurant today. It's the first time we've been able to go inside to eat at a restaurant in five months. And it was great!!!  Sometime the simplest things can be such a blessing.  Anyhow hope everybody is having a good weekend. I am inspired to make homemade bread tomorrow though.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 21, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just got back from the VA, two appointments that turned into four..........  Started out with an aortic ultrasound appointment at 9 am where I was not allowed ANYTHING to eat or drink for four hours prior to the appointment.  After that I did get a cup of coffee before my 10:20 Urology appointment where I peed into a "computerized" toilet that measured flow, amount, etc.  The Urologist was anything but happy with the results so down to the lab for bloodwork to check kidney function then back to ultrasound to scan my kidneys where I had to gulp down 40 ounces of water and wait a half hour before they could do the scan.
> ...


Lab results and kidney ultrasound came back that day, the doc called me later that afternoon.  My labs are showing a worsening problem with my kidneys, not critical but headed in that direction unless we do something about it.  The ultrasound showed the kidneys to be normal size, he was worried they were swelling.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 21, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Have you got kidney stones, or gall bladder problems?


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 21, 2021)

Mindful said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


No stones, and I lost my gal bladder over a decade ago.  When I pee I typically do not get it all out and he thinks my bladder has stretched to twice it's normal size which can supposedly create a problem with the kidneys.  My prostate is apparently now the size of a lemon and I've been taking the max dosage of prostate medication now for the last three years.  There also may be scar tissue inside the urethral canal that could be causing some of the problems also, scar tissue due to earlier medical treatments.  All that said he want's to find out exactly what's going on and fix it.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Dajjal (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 21, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Prayers up. I'm quite a bit older than you are, but fixed my less than ideal labs with a daily smoothie of:

1/2 cup cottage cheese (low fat preferred)
1/4 cup organic unrefined fresh flax oil--pricey but you get a lot of servings out of a bottle. I order Earth Source or Puritan cold pressed oil from Amazon. I keep the flax oil refrigerated and tightly capped.

Use an immersible wand blender--these are much lower speed than a regular blender--and mix for about a minute until completely combined into a creamy substance that doesn't taste like either. Add a tablespoon or two of freshly ground flax seed--it loses a lot of its potency within 30 minutes of being ground so freshly ground is important--I grind mine in a cheap coffee grinder.  Add a little raw honey and berries and/or chopped fruit and nuts and eat as is or. . .

I prefer to puree the fresh fruit in the blender, add some crushed ice, the freshly ground flax seed, honey, and a cup or so of pure apple juice (from your juicer or concentrate.) Add the cottage cheese/flax oil mixture and blend just until blended. You don't want to overblend the flax oil. You can add a little raw honey if you want the blend to be sweeter.

Eat or drink one or two of these daily and within 30 days your labs should have noticably improved. I cut all sugar out of my diet too though I have no problem with hypo or hyperglycemia.  (Well, almost all.)

This recipe is designed to counter any auto immune issues and shore up the immune system in general. Eaten as 'pudding with honey and fruit' or drunk as a smoothie, it is quite palatable, even enjoyable for almost everybody.


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Montrovant (Feb 21, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I'm going to have a terrible time as I get older.  I'm too picky of an eater to be that healthy.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 22, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



For what it's worth, my labs were showing loss of kidney function for a year or two there. But since I went on those daily flax oil/cottage cheese/ground flax seed smoothies I posted earlier, that is no longer the case. Labs look good. Can I say it was the smoothies that did that? No I can't. But they sure haven't apparently hurt anything either.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 23, 2021)

Here I am again.  Just got back from the Urologist, either developed a really bad bladder infection or am having a bout of prostatitis.  Finally let them put a catheter in........  That was anything but pleasant........  Yup, my bladder has stretched by a lot, the average adult feels the urge to go when the bladder fills up to 200 CCs, they drained 950CCs out........  Now I have to wear it for a month to allow my bladder to shrink back down to normal size.  Of course with it being in I have the constant sensation that I have to pee, it will go away after a day or two.


----------



## Mortimer (Feb 24, 2021)

I have a ww2 replica of a german tankist shirt, panzer hemd from world war 2, it is a replica.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Feb 24, 2021)

Mortimer said:


> I have a ww2 replica of a german tankist shirt, panzer hemd from world war 2, it is a replica.


Kooks good Mort,


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 24, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Here I am again.  Just got back from the Urologist, either developed a really bad bladder infection or am having a bout of prostatitis.  Finally let them put a catheter in........  That was anything but pleasant........  Yup, my bladder has stretched by a lot, the average adult feels the urge to go when the bladder fills up to 200 CCs, they drained 950CCs out........  Now I have to wear it for a month to allow my bladder to shrink back down to normal size.  Of course with it being in I have the constant sensation that I have to pee, it will go away after a day or two.



  No fun.  When Hombre had to have a catheter for awhile, he found a bag that fitted inside loose trousers or sweats and tied to his leg was both invisible and comfortable and he could pretty well forget it until he needed to empty it. We were able to find the same type for my Uncle Ed when he had to have a catheter for awhile.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 25, 2021)

This place where I live is getting worse than it already was. I have been accosted 3 times in 2 days from the same homeless guy. 1st time I was alone. 2nd time I had a friend with me and I was loading her walker in my van. 3rd time was today, with two friends and two walkers I was loading into the van. He always heads to my car, and I am NOT smoking because my friends are old and don't smoke...and he asks every time for a cig, AND money. All three times I told him no. Today he didn't want to back off, so I glared at him and fumbled in my waistband. Yes, I was packing..I just didn't want to have to really pull it out and aim at him. Point is, why the fuck do I have to shoot someone accosting me on a daily basis and managment does diddly squat? And this asswipe knows my car now. No telling what will happen next if he mulls on it and decides to trash it. Cops do nothing, either. To report it, I have to get online and fill out a report and the questions they ask have NOTHING to do with what I am reporting, so I don't bother.

I hate this place. HATE it. I wish I had another place to go until someone on the wait list calls me. Well, I do have a place. Two places. Alaska with Gallant Warrior..which is too cold and too far, or Arizona. I am seriously thinking of giving notice and going to the inlaws in Az. 

Someone is going to get hurt. It won't be me, that's a fact. But these old people? They can't even go outside the walls without the same assholes across the street accosting them. And across the street is a homeless shelter. Who in their right mind would put a homeless shelter next door to a senior complex? Idiots, that's who.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 25, 2021)

Gracie said:


> This place where I live is getting worse than it already was. I have been accosted 3 times in 2 days from the same homeless guy. 1st time I was alone. 2nd time I had a friend with me and I was loading her walker in my van. 3rd time was today, with two friends and two walkers I was loading into the van. He always heads to my car, and I am NOT smoking because my friends are old and don't smoke...and he asks every time for a cig, AND money. All three times I told him no. Today he didn't want to back off, so I glared at him and fumbled in my waistband. Yes, I was packing..I just didn't want to have to really pull it out and aim at him. Point is, why the fuck do I have to shoot someone accosting me on a daily basis and managment does diddly squat? And this asswipe knows my car now. No telling what will happen next if he mulls on it and decides to trash it. Cops do nothing, either. To report it, I have to get online and fill out a report and the questions they ask have NOTHING to do with what I am reporting, so I don't bother.
> 
> I hate this place. HATE it. I wish I had another place to go until someone on the wait list calls me. Well, I do have a place. Two places. Alaska with Gallant Warrior..which is too cold and too far, or Arizona. I am seriously thinking of giving notice and going to the inlaws in Az.
> 
> Someone is going to get hurt. It won't be me, that's a fact. But these old people? They can't even go outside the walls without the same assholes across the street accosting them. And across the street is a homeless shelter. Who in their right mind would put a homeless shelter next door to a senior complex? Idiots, that's who.



Maybe the apartment in your old stomping grounds will come available soon.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 25, 2021)

I pray so. This year. It sure would be nice.
Spoke to a cop today. He said call him any tme I am approached again. Bad neighborhood. He will come immediately.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 26, 2021)

Just got back from market. Two cop cars. One in the back of the shelter, one in front but down a ways. Just sitting there. I guess my message was shared by the cop to other cops.


----------



## AFrench2 (Feb 27, 2021)

Hi all, first post in here...wanted to get away from the trolling that goes on in the main part of the forums. I grew up in McKinney, TX here...lived in McKinney most my life (1992 - 2013) and then moved to Fort Worth and been here since. I'm single nowadays and work from home...so I get bored and lonely sometimes. So I made an account here to talk and try to discuss politics.

Although i'm finding only a handful of folks really want to earnestly discuss it, I still enjoy the board. Thanks all!


----------



## Oddball (Feb 27, 2021)

Saturday morning!

In space, nobody can hear you say "you're despicable".

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 27, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Haven't heard back about the aortic scan but the Urologist called me yesterday.  The kidneys look normal sized which is good, no swelling, my labs while not in the critical range are getting worse.  Like he said yesterday, "you have the doctor's attention, you don't want the doctor's attention......"  CT scan of the entire pelvic region is next, so waiting on those people to contact me to make an appointment.  He thinks my problem might be more complicated than just a simple enlarged prostate, we'll see.



Most of us are dying from prostrate cancer.  Thing is it kills most of us at 135....


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 27, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Here I am again.  Just got back from the Urologist, either developed a really bad bladder infection or am having a bout of prostatitis.  Finally let them put a catheter in........  That was anything but pleasant........  Yup, my bladder has stretched by a lot, the average adult feels the urge to go when the bladder fills up to 200 CCs, they drained 950CCs out........  Now I have to wear it for a month to allow my bladder to shrink back down to normal size.  Of course with it being in I have the constant sensation that I have to pee, it will go away after a day or two.



Have you considered getting a vagina?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 27, 2021)

AFrench2 said:


> Hi all, first post in here...wanted to get away from the trolling that goes on in the main part of the forums. I grew up in McKinney, TX here...lived in McKinney most my life (1992 - 2013) and then moved to Fort Worth and been here since. I'm single nowadays and work from home...so I get bored and lonely sometimes. So I made an account here to talk and try to discuss politics.
> 
> Although i'm finding only a handful of folks really want to earnestly discuss it, I still enjoy the board. Thanks all!



Hello AFrench2 .  So happy you found us.  Please read over the OP to see what we are all about in the Coffee Shop and keep right on joining in. Most of us are political animals and enjoy mixing it up in political discussion now and then, but admittedly, as you've noted, the internet attracts a lot of people who just want to be cantankerous or even hateful or cruel as well as those who genuinely enjoy discussing ideas, concepts, pros and cons and such. So the Coffee Shop is a place we can just enjoy each other regardless of political etc. leanings and away from all that.

First timers to the Coffee Shop receive a complimentary beverage. You look like you would be an adventurous and fun guy so I picked something that's maybe a little more interesting than most?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 27, 2021)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't heard back about the aortic scan but the Urologist called me yesterday.  The kidneys look normal sized which is good, no swelling, my labs while not in the critical range are getting worse.  Like he said yesterday, "you have the doctor's attention, you don't want the doctor's attention......"  CT scan of the entire pelvic region is next, so waiting on those people to contact me to make an appointment.  He thinks my problem might be more complicated than just a simple enlarged prostate, we'll see.
> ...



Then on the other hand, Hombre's brother died of prostate cancer at a fairly young age. Hombre also was diagnosed with it but they caught it early. And because he wasn't exactly a spring chicken any more, he had the prostate removed and because the cancer had not spread he didn't need any chemo or radiation.  That was well over 10 years ago and he has remained cancer free except for some unrelated skin cancers that were easily taken care of. Prostate cancer can be deadly but it is among the more curable of cancers if treated in a timely manner.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 27, 2021)

Scheduled for 1st dose of covid vaccine Monday.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 27, 2021)

A bit of good news, the aortic ultrasound showed no problems.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 27, 2021)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Here I am again.  Just got back from the Urologist, either developed a really bad bladder infection or am having a bout of prostatitis.  Finally let them put a catheter in........  That was anything but pleasant........  Yup, my bladder has stretched by a lot, the average adult feels the urge to go when the bladder fills up to 200 CCs, they drained 950CCs out........  Now I have to wear it for a month to allow my bladder to shrink back down to normal size.  Of course with it being in I have the constant sensation that I have to pee, it will go away after a day or two.
> ...


That way I won't have to get rid of my wife's clothing and makeup.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 27, 2021)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't heard back about the aortic scan but the Urologist called me yesterday.  The kidneys look normal sized which is good, no swelling, my labs while not in the critical range are getting worse.  Like he said yesterday, "you have the doctor's attention, you don't want the doctor's attention......"  CT scan of the entire pelvic region is next, so waiting on those people to contact me to make an appointment.  He thinks my problem might be more complicated than just a simple enlarged prostate, we'll see.
> ...


I'll cross that bridge when I reach that age.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## beautress (Feb 28, 2021)

Been catching up early this morning. Woke up at 4 am with extreme pain in left hand, wrist out to fingers. Guess from symptoms it is either diabetes2 or reaction to medication, not sure which. The water is still real cold up here, and putting my hand under the cold water was oddly a big relief. Cryotherapy? Lol. Oops little dog needs me. Here, Shorty! He's the cutest lil old "Chaweenie" breed dog you ever saw.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 28, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> View attachment 462562



I feel bad for having taken a minute to get that.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 28, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Then on the other hand, Hombre's brother died of prostate cancer at a fairly young age. Hombre also was diagnosed with it but they caught it early. And because he wasn't exactly a spring chicken any more, he had the prostate removed and because the cancer had not spread he didn't need any chemo or radiation.  That was well over 10 years ago and he has remained cancer free except for some unrelated skin cancers that were easily taken care of. Prostate cancer can be deadly but it is among the more curable of cancers if treated in a timely manner.



I am aware.  My dad will have a portion of his prostrate frozen later this week.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 28, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> That way I won't have to get rid of my wife's clothing and makeup.........



Opens up a bunch of restroom options too.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 28, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> View attachment 462562



Double Leap Year!


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 28, 2021)

saveliberty said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > That way I won't have to get rid of my wife's clothing and makeup.........
> ...


Now the only time I become gender fluid is when the men's room is out of order so yeah, changing would be a positive at least in that area...........


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 28, 2021)

This has been a weirdly up and down last few days.  Last week, on Thursday, I found out I got a surprisingly substantial raise.  I wasn't making all that much money to begin with, to be fair, but still, I got a pay bump of more than 13%.  That made me happy, obviously.  However, that same day I found out that the friends I lived with in Georgia, before I moved back down to Florida, had to put their dog down (she had a burst gall bladder).  Friday morning a friend from my younger years died after a heart attack.  My lady's best friend, who she has been friends with since they were young children, has a mother with dementia, and she's not expected to live much longer.

I spent some time with my father and sister today, which was nice.  On the other hand, I found out a couple of days ago that my mother and her husband are selling their boat, which they've sailed all over the world for many years.

It's been a strange chunk of days.


----------



## beautress (Feb 28, 2021)

Montrovant said:


> This has been a weirdly up and down last few days.  Last week, on Thursday, I found out I got a surprisingly substantial raise.  I wasn't making all that much money to begin with, to be fair, but still, I got a pay bump of more than 13%.  That made me happy, obviously.  However, that same day I found out that the friends I lived with in Georgia, before I moved back down to Florida, had to put their dog down (she had a burst gall bladder).  Friday morning a friend from my younger years died after a heart attack.  My lady's best friend, who she has been friends with since they were young children, has a mother with dementia, and she's not expected to live much longer.0
> 
> I spent some time with my father and sister today, which was nice.  On the other hand, I found out a couple of days ago that my mother and her husband are selling their boat, which they've sailed all over the world for many years.
> 
> It's been a strange chunk of days.


Congratulations on the 13 percent raise, Montrovant!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 28, 2021)

Montrovant said:


> This has been a weirdly up and down last few days.  Last week, on Thursday, I found out I got a surprisingly substantial raise.  I wasn't making all that much money to begin with, to be fair, but still, I got a pay bump of more than 13%.  That made me happy, obviously.  However, that same day I found out that the friends I lived with in Georgia, before I moved back down to Florida, had to put their dog down (she had a burst gall bladder).  Friday morning a friend from my younger years died after a heart attack.  My lady's best friend, who she has been friends with since they were young children, has a mother with dementia, and she's not expected to live much longer.
> 
> I spent some time with my father and sister today, which was nice.  On the other hand, I found out a couple of days ago that my mother and her husband are selling their boat, which they've sailed all over the world for many years.
> 
> It's been a strange chunk of days.



Congrats on the raise Montro. Mixing the less than  happy stuff with the good stuff does tend to increase as we get older. Hopefully we are wiser and more equipped to deal with it by then.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 28, 2021)

So glad they provide directions. We probably never would have thought of that on our own.


----------



## Mortimer (Mar 1, 2021)

For thousands of years they have lived as strangers among us, knowing us better then we know ourselfes, believing in a God given right to roam the world as if they owned it. Though they fight among themselfes together they stand against the world and the only law is the word of one man. - King of the Gypsies.


----------



## cnm (Mar 1, 2021)

Well, king of the Ludicrous Fantasists, fer shure.


----------



## Gdjjr (Mar 1, 2021)

Warm Comfort Drinks- my ex- sister-in-law used to, at Christmas time, warm apple cider with cinnamon sticks. I tried but could never quite match hers.

A couple months ago, I tried Tazo tea,_ Dream_ label because chamomile is alleged to help you sleep better- not that I have trouble sleeping all that much, but, hey, who doesn't like to sleep better. Right?

Anyway, I've tried other chamomile teas and wasn't impressed, but, I thought I'd give the _Dream_ label a try- 

I heat 6 to 7 oz of water in the microwave in a ceramic cup- my microwave is 1100 watts- for 1 min 40 sec
I pour the hot water over 2 bags of the Dream tea to which I've already placed a soft peppermint candy- and let it steep for 4 minutes- comfort!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 1, 2021)

Gdjjr said:


> Warm Comfort Drinks- my ex- sister-in-law used to, at Christmas time, warm apple cider with cinnamon sticks. I tried but could never quite match hers.
> 
> A couple months ago, I tried Tazo tea,_ Dream_ label because chamomile is alleged to help you sleep better- not that I have trouble sleeping all that much, but, hey, who doesn't like to sleep better. Right?
> 
> ...



Hombre (my hubby) and I have never been hot tea drinkers until recently and for whatever reason I bought some herbal tea some months ago and we've been enjoying hot tea in the evening ever since. I bought some Celestial Seasonings Sleepy Time tea, chamomile flavored w/vanilla, lemon grass, & spearment. We haven't tried that yet but will report when we do.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 1, 2021)

I guess I'm not up on the latest fashion trends. I don't know. Do ya'll think this would make me look fat?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 1, 2021)

And normally I wouldn't post something like this in the Coffee Shop, but it honestly made me laugh out loud too:


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 1, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Gdjjr said:
> 
> 
> > Warm Comfort Drinks- my ex- sister-in-law used to, at Christmas time, warm apple cider with cinnamon sticks. I tried but could never quite match hers.
> ...



I enjoyed Celestial Seasons Madagascar Vanilla Red.  It's been a while since I've had it, though...now I tend to just put a little vanilla extract in a cup of black tea, instead.


----------



## Gdjjr (Mar 2, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> I bought some Celestial Seasonings Sleepy Time tea, chamomile flavored w/vanilla, lemon grass, & spearment


I've done the Celestial Seasoning stuff- it didn't do a lot for me which is why I tried the Tazo- I've never really been a hot tea drinker (except when I was in the Navy and we ran out of coffee once   ), but, I wanted something warm and not prone to stimulating me (caffeine) that I could drink of an evenin' on the patio enjoyin the quite-

the list of other stuff in it: Chamomile Flowers, Orange peel, Licorice Root, Blackberry Leaves, Roasted Chicory Root, Lavender Flowers, Passion Flowers, Valerian Root, Fennel Seed, Natural Almond Flavor, Natural Vanilla Flavor-

In a line up I couldn't tell you one from the other- but, it's a combination that works for my taste buds and the soft peppermint candy is like icing on the cake, so to speak.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 2, 2021)

Gdjjr said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I bought some Celestial Seasonings Sleepy Time tea, chamomile flavored w/vanilla, lemon grass, & spearment
> ...



Don't know if we have access to the Tazo but if I see any I'll try it.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 2, 2021)

Y'all may or may not know that I have occasional lucid dreams....I become aware in my dreams that I am dreaming, and can do all sorts of supernatural stuff.

Have had some fun experiences, odd experiences, and ones that I haven't yet quite figured out.

Now it has been discovered that lucid dreamers can actually communicate with one another in their dreams.

Seems clear to me that our consciousness is something that isn't just something that is reliant on our physical being.


*In separate experiments, scientists in the U.S., France, Germany and the Netherlands asked people simple questions while they slept. Sleepers would respond by moving their eyes or twitching their faces in a certain way to indicate their answers.


"Since the '80s, we've known that lucid dreamers can communicate out of dreams by using these signals," says Karen Konkoly, a Ph.D. student at Northwestern University who is the first author on the study published this month in Current Biology.


"But we were wondering, can we also communicate in? Can we ask people questions that they could actually hear in their dreams that we could kind of have a more meaningful conversation?"

*


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 3, 2021)

Busy day and as usual, I am exhausted. Great visit with doc though. She is awesome. She has refused the covid shot and has denied giving it to pregnant women due to miscarriages. She goes to all the medical board meetings and she said 95% of the doctors there have declined to get the jab due to it being AN EXPERIMENTAL DRUG with NO DAMAGES TO BE CHARGED on the MAKERS OF THE EXPERIMENTAL DRUG, and too many women are miscarrying babies after getting it. She said GATES is behind all this crap, along with Fauci, who BOTH have publicly stated (at least Gates has) that the earth is overpopulated and SHE thinks this shot will get rid of old people faster and babies being born so the overpopulation can be lessened. This, she said, is what they talk about at these meetings and in general..they do NOT TRUST THAT SHOT, no matter who makes it. They have no clue what any long term effects will or may happen and it's more risky than the damn covid itself, which is a BAD FLU but nefarious people are using it scare people to take it. Like old people, who do it because they think they won't be able to fly to see their grandkids (Fauci), or eventually buy food or even get groceries. SCARE TACTICS is being used and people are dying not of the covid..they are dying now FROM THE SHOT. And...they won't wear masks because they are worthless. It's all about control and how sad it is that we gave up our rights so EASILY.

This, from my general practitioner. Also from my pain management Doc. I trust Dr. Suez more than I do Fauci.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 3, 2021)

Anyway...I have to get blood tests tomorrow, she told me what suppliments I should take and how often, scheduled me for my wrist with another doctor, ordered an RX for the Wellbutrin so I can try AGAIN to stop smoking, and in general thinks my doldrums are mainly from stress, depression and my ptsd from Paradise along with HATING where I live currently. So I called around and found another place with a 6 month waiting list, which beats 2 to 5 year wait. And it's nearer to Anne, my friend (25 miles), small town (8000 people) but close enough to Chico (22 miles) for medical issues although they do have clinics for regular checkups and whatnot. So...now I wait. Again.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 4, 2021)

Oddball said:


> Y'all may or may not know that I have occasional lucid dreams....I become aware in my dreams that I am dreaming, and can do all sorts of supernatural stuff.
> 
> Have had some fun experiences, odd experiences, and ones that I haven't yet quite figured out.
> 
> ...



Gallantwarrior and I have had lucid dream experiences, but they keep me pretty busy and I don't know how socializing with others would fit into them. I always find them interesting though, and sometimes frustrating that I can't make happen what I want to happen sometimes.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 4, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Anyway...I have to get blood tests tomorrow, she told me what suppliments I should take and how often, scheduled me for my wrist with another doctor, ordered an RX for the Wellbutrin so I can try AGAIN to stop smoking, and in general thinks my doldrums are mainly from stress, depression and my ptsd from Paradise along with HATING where I live currently. So I called around and found another place with a 6 month waiting list, which beats 2 to 5 year wait. And it's nearer to Anne, my friend (25 miles), small town (8000 people) but close enough to Chico (22 miles) for medical issues although they do have clinics for regular checkups and whatnot. So...now I wait. Again.


Eons ago my doc put me on welbutrin, it jacked my blood pressure way up and it appears to have that effect on quite a few.  Most doctors today won't prescribe it for smoking cessation especially not with all the better drugs available.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 4, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway...I have to get blood tests tomorrow, she told me what suppliments I should take and how often, scheduled me for my wrist with another doctor, ordered an RX for the Wellbutrin so I can try AGAIN to stop smoking, and in general thinks my doldrums are mainly from stress, depression and my ptsd from Paradise along with HATING where I live currently. So I called around and found another place with a 6 month waiting list, which beats 2 to 5 year wait. And it's nearer to Anne, my friend (25 miles), small town (8000 people) but close enough to Chico (22 miles) for medical issues although they do have clinics for regular checkups and whatnot. So...now I wait. Again.
> ...


I wanted chantix....but medicare/Medi-cal won't pay for it. My only choice was Wellbutrin. I will monitor my BP and if it skyrockets...then I will stop taking it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Oddball (Mar 6, 2021)

Saturday morning!

A lot of the good cartoons are getting pulled down across a lot of sources....Watch them while you still can.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## boedicca (Mar 6, 2021)

I'm making my Mom's dill bread today - ancient family recipe!   This makes me feel close to her; she used to make it a lot when I was a kid.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 6, 2021)

boedicca said:


> I'm making my Mom's dill bread today - ancient family recipe!   This makes me feel close to her; she used to make it a lot when I was a kid.



I've been in the mood to bake lately too and keep putting it off. Maybe you'll motivate me to find the time.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 6, 2021)

Saw this that a friend posted elsewhere, and thought how many other lessons are included in the basic lesson taught here:


----------



## boedicca (Mar 6, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > I'm making my Mom's dill bread today - ancient family recipe!   This makes me feel close to her; she used to make it a lot when I was a kid.
> ...




I find baking to be a bit cathartic...especially yeast breads. You can't rush slow food.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 6, 2021)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Same here. I can put all my anger, frustrations, disappointment, but also my passions, joy and love into that bread. And when I don't rush the process, the results can be glorious. +


----------



## beautress (Mar 6, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Gdjjr said:
> 
> 
> > Warm Comfort Drinks- my ex- sister-in-law used to, at Christmas time, warm apple cider with cinnamon sticks. I tried but could never quite match hers.
> ...


I added Sleepy Time to my little strawberry flavored melatonin tablet & got the best sleep ever. Just sayin.

My bronchial pneumonia is back for the umpteenth time in 3 years. Please put me on the list for waking up tomorrow morning, foxfire. Love yall. ♡♡♡ & have a blessed week ahead.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 6, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Saw this that a friend posted elsewhere, and thought how many other lessons are included in the basic lesson taught here:
> 
> View attachment 464886


Drop the guilt....Those are hard rules for a healthy life.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 6, 2021)

Oddball said:


> Saturday morning!
> 
> A lot of the good cartoons are getting pulled down across a lot of sources....Watch them while you still can.
> 
> Let the cartoon begin!


I was really sad to find that most of my choices for this morning had been pulled.

I'm a giant Tex Avery aficionado, and most of his toons have been pulled from Vimeo.


----------



## Gdjjr (Mar 7, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Saw this that a friend posted elsewhere, and thought how many other lessons are included in the basic lesson taught here:
> 
> View attachment 464886


I'm going to take exception to a couple things here; 1, need is basic; air, water, food, shelter and clothing- everything else is a want/desire-

Words mean things- the meme picture posted is feel good crap, simply because it used the wrong word in the title- sorry, but it is what it is- 

The desires are not needs, they are wants- let's look at "asking for your needs to be met"- by whom, from whom? Words mean things. Period. Desensitizing is carried out through words- when one becomes desenstized one makes choices that can be harmful, not only to one self, but others as well- affirmation quotes, spoken aloud, are much more helpful for achieving peace of mind, and, an added benefit is they soothe a savage beast- they redirect, in a positive way, vs what the above pictures (with words attached) do, which is self pity through acknowledging a lack of- whatever- 

Be thankful for what you have is a better choice instead of lamenting about what you wish you had-


----------



## beautress (Mar 7, 2021)

No sleep last night, sitting in an upright chair all night stopped the wheezing a good part of the night, and I got some serious time on watching a dozen or so of Forensics Files, and didn't see more than one rerun. Thanks for the prayers up. I think it was one of our former regulars, Ernie who used to say "Every day you wake up is a good one." /touch of nostalgia...


----------



## beautress (Mar 7, 2021)

boedicca said:


> I'm making my Mom's dill bread today - ancient family recipe!   This makes me feel close to her; she used to make it a lot when I was a kid.


That sounds good. Ummm!


----------



## beautress (Mar 7, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Prayers up for you to kick nicotine in the butt. My mama died of an aneurism at age 47 on account of a 3 packs a day habit for 33 years. She was so young, and I missed her wise advice on. Childrearing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 7, 2021)

beautress said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gdjjr said:
> ...



Oh gosh didn't see this yesterday, Beautress and definitely pray you woke up this morning. But onto the list you go. And please be extra careful re exposure to COVID because when it is added to pneumonia, it isn't pretty. We lost one cousin with that combination but so far all our other loved ones, friends and kin, who have experienced that have come through in good shape.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 7, 2021)

Apologies to all, but I couldn't resist this one for the Coffee Shoppers who like to cook:


----------



## beautress (Mar 7, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I've been staying pretty close to home lately, so my main sensitivity is likely just simple old cabin fever. The few times I go out, I wear professional gauge masks, keep 6 feet away, and get to the store as they open to avoid crowds. And I don't have a fever. Thanks Foxfire. I was going to take a nap.... lol yall have a good day.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 7, 2021)

Gdjjr said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Saw this that a friend posted elsewhere, and thought how many other lessons are included in the basic lesson taught here:
> ...



??? I'm not sure that you saw what this meme was about. It has nothing to do with needs vs wants, but addresses many things that many people do needlessly feel guilty about. I can relate to several.  One example: feeling terrible for not inviting a certain person to an occasion because that person generally makes the experience less enjoyable for me and everybody else. I have long aspired to writing a novel and now in my more senior years am realizing that I probably won't ever do that because I am drawn to writing other things. And I shouldn't beat myself up because I don't get a goal accomplished due to lack of passion for completing it.  Maybe we all have chosen not to pick up the phone when the caller ID indicated somebody in our life that we just didn't want to deal with at that particular time but feeling a guilty too. Stuff like that.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 7, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Tried making some quick bread, yeastless bread..........  Basically came out like a biscuit in loaf form.  Think I'll stick with regular yeast bread.
> 
> Anyone have and use a bread maker machine at home?  I'm considering getting one.


Not nearly as satisfying as getting up to your elbows in kneaded bread.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 7, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Have an appt next month to see regular doc. I have a list to go over with her. Lethargy/tired/fatigue/forgetfulness/numb feet and toes/stand too long, left foot goes completely numb/hip & back pain/burning sensation on soles of both feet/sudden appearance of large bulging varicose veins on left front leg/lump in left side of left wrist that is painful/slight dizziness.
> 
> My brain feels numb. Can't remember anything any more. Sleep often but it's never more than 2 hours. Sometimes I get lucky and wind up with 4 total hours but that is rare.
> 
> I hurt all the damn time. Losing interest in everything. This sucks.


I have another friend with very similar symptoms.  The docs can't seem to come up with an answer.  She's caring for a husband whose dementia is advancing to the point where he's becoming more than a chore and with her physical problems, she's finding just doing everyday things increasingly difficult.  She's afraid to drive and has friends take her shopping.  The docs want to do a sleep study on her and tried to give her some kind of heart monitor that didn't work out well, she was allergic to the adhesive used to attach it.  She's about your age, too.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 7, 2021)

Oddball said:


> Y'all may or may not know that I have occasional lucid dreams....I become aware in my dreams that I am dreaming, and can do all sorts of supernatural stuff.
> 
> Have had some fun experiences, odd experiences, and ones that I haven't yet quite figured out.
> 
> ...


I've had lucid dreams for as long as I can remember.  Not only do I dream lucidly, if I wake up from the dream, I can go back into that dream and try to complete what was happening to a more lucrative ending.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 7, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Busy day and as usual, I am exhausted. Great visit with doc though. She is awesome. She has refused the covid shot and has denied giving it to pregnant women due to miscarriages. She goes to all the medical board meetings and she said 95% of the doctors there have declined to get the jab due to it being AN EXPERIMENTAL DRUG with NO DAMAGES TO BE CHARGED on the MAKERS OF THE EXPERIMENTAL DRUG, and too many women are miscarrying babies after getting it. She said GATES is behind all this crap, along with Fauci, who BOTH have publicly stated (at least Gates has) that the earth is overpopulated and SHE thinks this shot will get rid of old people faster and babies being born so the overpopulation can be lessened. This, she said, is what they talk about at these meetings and in general..they do NOT TRUST THAT SHOT, no matter who makes it. They have no clue what any long term effects will or may happen and it's more risky than the damn covid itself, which is a BAD FLU but nefarious people are using it scare people to take it. Like old people, who do it because they think they won't be able to fly to see their grandkids (Fauci), or eventually buy food or even get groceries. SCARE TACTICS is being used and people are dying not of the covid..they are dying now FROM THE SHOT. And...they won't wear masks because they are worthless. It's all about control and how sad it is that we gave up our rights so EASILY.
> 
> This, from my general practitioner. Also from my pain management Doc. I trust Dr. Suez more than I do Fauci.


There's pretty solid indications that Fauci wanted to experiment with covid-type viruses in the US and was denied permission and access to labs where Level 4 disease organisms are housed and handled.  He and his study buddies went to Woohan, instead.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 7, 2021)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Tried making some quick bread, yeastless bread..........  Basically came out like a biscuit in loaf form.  Think I'll stick with regular yeast bread.
> ...



That's how I feel about it. As I posted earlier, making bread is cathartic and therapeutic for me. But then I don't have arthritis or other such issues that makes the kneading uncomfortable or impossible.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 7, 2021)

Back for a visit.  Sorry that Gracie, Ringle, and  Beau are doing poorly and hope they can get better soon.  Don't mean to short anyone else, you are all always in my thoughts.
I haven't been around a lot mostly because my generator hates the cold almost as much as I do and I can only make electricity using a 12V converter and running my diesel truck.  Too expensive to do that much.  Weekends I've been keeping up with essential chores outside and reading...a lot.  My library card is about to melt down.  I don't have the space to keep bought books and books have gotten pretty pricey, along with everything else.  In the past month both fuel and propane have increased about 15%-20%.  
I've been doing well, otherwise.  I certainly don't regret the hip replacement.  I've lost about 35 lbs because of my de-stressed lifestyle.  Who would have thought that another person could cause so much stress!  Early kids got here, three healthy survivors and two unfortunates that froze before I got home from work  The others were born on the weekend and I was able to bring them into the house to dry off  before being tossed outside in the sub-zero temps.
I'm definitely ready for winter to be gone.  I'm tired of digging myself and my place out of the snow.  This weekend I'll be clearing my hay and woodpile.  Not looking forward to Spring cleaning.  As usual, heating with wood makes that a joy, trying to get all the soot and ash cleaned up.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2021)

gallantwarrior said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Y'all may or may not know that I have occasional lucid dreams....I become aware in my dreams that I am dreaming, and can do all sorts of supernatural stuff.
> ...


Ditto!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2021)

beautress said:


> No sleep last night, sitting in an upright chair all night stopped the wheezing a good part of the night, and I got some serious time on watching a dozen or so of Forensics Files, and didn't see more than one rerun. Thanks for the prayers up. I think it was one of our former regulars, Ernie who used to say "Every day you wake up is a good one." /touch of nostalgia...


So...anyone ever hear from Ernie anymore?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2021)

Meanwhile...I got to sleep finally at 6am. Woke up at noon so I got a good solid 6 hours this time!


----------



## beautress (Mar 7, 2021)

Gracie said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > No sleep last night, sitting in an upright chair all night stopped the wheezing a good part of the night, and I got some serious time on watching a dozen or so of Forensics Files, and didn't see more than one rerun. Thanks for the prayers up. I think it was one of our former regulars, Ernie who used to say "Every day you wake up is a good one." /touch of nostalgia...
> ...


Wasn't that Ernie who dropped in a few months ago after the end of his last important other's company and has a new girlfriend? I lose track lately ...


----------



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2021)

beautress said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


No clue. I havent seen him in years. Does he still have his bar? And he has had many girlfriends, lol. Last one I heard about was the one he took in, but then wanted to get rid of her and she wasn't anting to budge.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 7, 2021)

Gracie said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > No sleep last night, sitting in an upright chair all night stopped the wheezing a good part of the night, and I got some serious time on watching a dozen or so of Forensics Files, and didn't see more than one rerun. Thanks for the prayers up. I think it was one of our former regulars, Ernie who used to say "Every day you wake up is a good one." /touch of nostalgia...
> ...



I think about Ernie a lot but he has pretty well left us for the time being it seems. But the door is always open if and when he decides to reappear.  Don't know if he is still part of Doc Hollidays. He was in a new relationship the last time he chimed in here. would be good to hear from him.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 7, 2021)

gallantwarrior said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Y'all may or may not know that I have occasional lucid dreams....I become aware in my dreams that I am dreaming, and can do all sorts of supernatural stuff.
> ...



I've done that. Had an interesting lucid dream that was interrupted and sometimes am able to get back to sleep and pick it up again. Sometimes am frustrated that I just can't re-create it.

But I prefer those to those that are just awful and you wake up distressed, panicked, exhausted, terrified, etc. and it takes awhile to calm down once you realize you were dreaming.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 7, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Meanwhile...I got to sleep finally at 6am. Woke up at noon so I got a good solid 6 hours this time!



Two extra strength acetaminophen PM (Tylenol PM by brand name) usually get me to sleep but don't necessarily keep me asleep. Gonna try the sleepy time tea with them to see if that helps. I don't really have insomnia, but also rarely get 6 to 8 uninterrupted hours of sleep.  I am fortunate that if I wake up I can usually go back to sleep.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile...I got to sleep finally at 6am. Woke up at noon so I got a good solid 6 hours this time!
> ...


Know what's really yummy? Chamomile/honey/vanila tea. I think its Celestial Seasons tea. OMG....mix that, or Peach Camomile Sleepy time....and 2 melatonin gummies.

I fall asleep fairly easy. Its STAYING asleep. I am up every 2 to 3 hours. Have a cup of hot choc (ovaltine malted) and another gummy...back to sleep. 2-3 hours later..up again, wash rinse repeat. Up to around 5am.  1 more gummy and Im out til 9 or 10 am. THAT is when I get at least 5 hours straight sleep.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 7, 2021)

gallantwarrior said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Y'all may or may not know that I have occasional lucid dreams....I become aware in my dreams that I am dreaming, and can do all sorts of supernatural stuff.
> ...


I've done that one a few times.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 8, 2021)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Tried making some quick bread, yeastless bread..........  Basically came out like a biscuit in loaf form.  Think I'll stick with regular yeast bread.
> ...


If you say so........  I tried it a few times, satisfying is not the work I would use..........


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 8, 2021)

Good night darlinks. I really do love you guys. May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here. Meanwhile we pray or send positive vibes or keep vigil for:

Harper, the inspiration for the vigil list.
Kat for wellness
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Mindful and healing for her shoulder.
Good results for Nosmo King 's step nephew dealing with difficult surgeries.
Ringel, Peach, Gracie, everybody dealing with depression and adjustment.
Mindful's daughter diagnosed with cancer.
Ollie's brother recovering from major surgery.
Beautress for wellness
Nosmo King for healing and health

And we keep the light on so others who have been away can find their way back and we hope they do.

*The Daffodils herald that winter is going. . .spring is two weeks away*


----------



## Gdjjr (Mar 8, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> It has nothing to do with needs vs wants,


Look at it- it clearly says "need"-


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 9, 2021)

Gdjjr said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > It has nothing to do with needs vs wants,
> ...



The title uses 'need' as a verb. Needs & wants are nouns. Context is everything.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## blackhawk (Mar 10, 2021)

Song that really helps me get through the day sometimes.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2021)

THe comma after the word ALL is out of place? Should have IS there.

"You would think nothing is wrong at all and nothing is"....or none of the above because why state something is not wrong but it is?

Just a guess.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 11, 2021)

Gracie said:


> THe comma after the word ALL is out of place? Should have IS there.
> 
> "You would think nothing is wrong at all and nothing is"....or none of the above because why state something is not wrong but it is?
> 
> Just a guess.



The paragraph is grammatically and structurally correct so far as I can tell. But there is something unusual about it. (I was told the answer so I cannot claim I figured it out myself, but the answer is pretty simple.)


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 11, 2021)

I can for sure relate to this one:


----------



## Gracie (Mar 11, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > THe comma after the word ALL is out of place? Should have IS there.
> ...


I don't have the time or inclination or patience to figure it out. This is a job for Pogo


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2021)

So how the hell has everyone been?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 11, 2021)

007 said:


> So how the hell has everyone been?


Hey there! Long time no see! Looks like we are all still standing and breathing, so that's a plus. I guess. 

How the heck are YOU?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 11, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > THe comma after the word ALL is out of place? Should have IS there.
> ...


I figured it out by cheating.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2021)

Gracie said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > So how the hell has everyone been?
> ...


I've been so-so. Dang anxiety started giving me some problems again, but doing better. Friends been droppin' like flies though. Not going to have anyone left around I used to hang out with.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 11, 2021)

I just replied but it isn't showing. The board is glitching.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 11, 2021)

Anyway....I hear your pain at losses. Which is why I enjoy being a loner. Here...not so much. I am the youngest here (at the old folks apartments). New friends are in their 80's and over.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Anyway....I hear your pain at losses. Which is why I enjoy being a loner. Here...not so much. I am the youngest here (at the old folks apartments). New friends are in their 80's and over.


Yeah I had a good friend, fellow veteran, told me the VA told him he had cancer of the liver. Wonder why since he loved his Crown Royal on the rocks, daily, but a year later he was dead. I saw him 5 days before he died, and he didn't look bad at all. I was actually shocked. Then a biker friend of mine died that I used to work with, knew him for a long, long time. Farmer pulled a wagon across the road thinking he could beat traffic and he hit the wagon he was pulling with his Harley trike. No disrespect to my buddy but, had he been wearing a helmet, he'd still be alive, because he wasn't banged up all that bad. He died of brain swelling. Then another veteran buddy of mine, also a fellow biker, and my neighbor, same age, tells me the VA found cancer in him, lung cancer. Well he smoked ever since he was 7 or some crap, and then quit but sucked on a vape from sun up to sun down. I tried to tell him to quit but, he just blew it off, said "the damage is already done." Well, it is now, he died back in November. Then this girl I used to kinda have the hots for, Angie, we hung out back in the day, but only 48 years old, apparently died after having a seizure, just a few months ago. I could go on and on listing names of people I used to know around here that are dead. Just unbelievable. Starting to feel kinda lonely. Maybe a new toy will cheer me up...


----------



## Pogo (Mar 11, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Gdjjr said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Foxy Foxy Foxy!   
Gracie brought me here.  It's all her fault.  Wending my way backward to find what the grammar quesion was about I came across this and in RE the post quoted I would describe it with a phrase I learned from Tim McCarver:

"Paraylysis through analysis".



OK back to the search....


----------



## Pogo (Mar 11, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



OK I'm kinda lost ---  couldn't find what the original sentence was.

Sincerely
Getrude Stein


----------



## Gracie (Mar 11, 2021)

Pogo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...






Add bookmark
#67,945

Foxys post ^

Here:


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 11, 2021)

Hey 007 and Pogo, so good to see you. I hear you re your loss of friends and companions 007. A lot of us are experiencing that these days. And Pogo, was wondering about Pat who we have had on the vigil list all these years?


----------



## Pogo (Mar 11, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



OK and the answer to this question is supposed to be the commas?  

I'm gonna disappoint you but IMHO commaing is a matter of personal style.  Were I to type that I'd prolly omit the comma after "and", just for the sake of how it sounds in spoken language, but I couldn't say it's "wrong".  As y'all know I'm a linguistic archconservative and mindful of how the mighty comma was splayed copiously a few centuries ago, an oft-cited example being the Second Amendment.

But to paraphrase Freud, sometimes a comma is just a pause.

Of course other times it's essential to the meaning:

"Let's eat, Grandma!" vs
"Let's eat Grandma!"


----------



## Pogo (Mar 11, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Hey 007 and Pogo, so good to see you. I hear you re your loss of friends and companions 007. A lot of us are experiencing that these days. And Pogo, was wondering about Pat who we have had on the vigil list all these years?



Thanks for asking Foxy, Pat is still kicking and so are her mother and sister.  She's less in touch than she used to be but sends me regular funny stuff from Reddit where she hangs out.  They all have lots of health issues but they refuse to let them get 'em down.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 11, 2021)

Pogo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Nope, has nothing to do with commas. As an old English major (among other things) I am pretty sure the paragraph is correct in structure, spelling, punctuation, and grammatically.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 11, 2021)

I'm the only one that cheated for the correct answer???


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 12, 2021)

Gracie said:


> I'm the only one that cheated for the correct answer???



No.  As I said, I wouldn't have gotten it without help.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 12, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



That's what I thought too.  Okay so not looking ahead in case the answer was posted, what's "unusual" about the paragraph is that it's center-justified.  ?

I would however take issue with your structure above of "in grammatically".  Should have been just "grammar" for consistency with the other nouns.   


I always say, those who think political discussion gets heated, should sit in some time on a newspaper editorial meeting.  You wanna see some vitriol.....


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 12, 2021)

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Yes, I almost corrected the 'ungrammatically' and then got distracted. I have sat in on newspaper editorial meeting.

The paragraph is unusual for the most simple and, once you know the answer, most obvious of reasons.   (There are no e's)


----------



## Gracie (Mar 12, 2021)

You stumped Pogo, you stumped Pogo!!! Neener nanny boo boo, you stumped Pogo!!!


----------



## Pogo (Mar 12, 2021)

Gracie said:


> You stumped Pogo, you stumped Pogo!!! Neener nanny boo boo, you stumped Pogo!!!



DID NOT DID NOT 

I said it's center-justified. That's unusual.  

I don't think a dearth of "E" is particularly unusual, even if it was uh.... keenly engineeered (goddammit) to get there.  Doesn't have any Js, Qs Vs or Zs either.  Unless one types "Jackdaws love my big sphinx of quartz" we could find some letter not present in almost anything.  

Does remind me of this old chestnut though:

Count the iterations of the letter F (no cheating with "Find" on the keyboard) in this sentence:

*"Finished files are the result of years of scientific study combined with the experience of many years.”*


----------



## Gracie (Mar 12, 2021)

Too much thinkin' for me! I'll let someone smarter tackle it. And you are the word guy so.....you do it. Whatever "it" is.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 13, 2021)

Saturday morning!

Vimeo has been pulling down scads of my beloved Tex Avery 'toons...Here's one of my all-time favorites....Enjoy it while you still can.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 13, 2021)

Gracie said:


> You stumped Pogo, you stumped Pogo!!! Neener nanny boo boo, you stumped Pogo!!!



Pogo and I have gone a round or two on various interpretations of semantics. But this time the answer to the 'puzzle' was really obscure. Pretty much everybody is stumped.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 13, 2021)

Pogo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > You stumped Pogo, you stumped Pogo!!! Neener nanny boo boo, you stumped Pogo!!!
> ...



I got 5 f's from that sentence. But I think I recall another similar sentence & what trips us up so not entirely sure I was starting from scratch on that one.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 13, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I'm up every 2-3 hours to stoke the fire.  I get anxious if I think the fire might go out.  It gets cold pretty quickly. I combine the fire stoking with a visit to my litter box, too.  I can usually fall asleep again easily but sometimes need to read a bit first.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 13, 2021)

007 said:


> So how the hell has everyone been?


Hey, 007! How have you been?  Long time, no see.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 13, 2021)

007 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway....I hear your pain at losses. Which is why I enjoy being a loner. Here...not so much. I am the youngest here (at the old folks apartments). New friends are in their 80's and over.
> ...


Hey, that's like my Deere!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Mar 13, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I see 6.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 13, 2021)

SFC Ollie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Six is correct.  *"F*inished* f*iles are the result o*f *years o*f* scienti*f*ic study combined with the experience o*f *many years.”

That thing is usually presented on a blackboard or slide projector screen where the reader can't manipulate anything, and what trips people up is that the initial Fs ("finished files") make themselves obvious while the voiced Fs of the word "of" slip by.  Plus there's a buried one in "scientific".

It's an interesting study of how we relate written and spoken language, and/or maybe the way the two sides of the brain interact. We sort of translate the letters into spoken language in that transaction.

I type very fast, and often I'll see that while intending to type the word "one" my fingers have just typed "won", even though "won" wouldn't make any sense in the sentence, and I have to stop and fix it.  On the other hand I don't think I've ever done the reverse.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 13, 2021)

Pogo said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


lately, I have been experiencing some dyslexia type situations. I can type pretty fast, but sometimes my fingers get hung up. Sometimes I edit..sometimes not.

For example...

_Yuo cna porbalby raed tihs esaliy desptie teh msispeillgns._ 

and

_It deosn't mttaer in waht oredr the ltteers in a wrod are, the olny iprmoetnt tihng is taht the frist and lsat ltteer be at the rghit pclae. The rset can be a toatl mses and you can sitll raed it wouthit porbelm. Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe."_

So I tells meself..why bother to edit?
I'll jsut trwil on my stoul.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 13, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



I found that I could understand that with maybe 10% slowdown factor.  

Spoken language does something similar, there's a lot we don't hear (some of us more than others) but we piece together what we did hear from the context.

The brain is a wonderful invention.  Shame so many people want to get rid of it.


----------



## 007 (Mar 14, 2021)

gallantwarrior said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


COOL... yeah it's coming up for auction at my cousins auction yard here in town, Apr. 9th. I believe it to be an early '70's but it's only got 1,158 hours on the ticker, so it's in really, really super nice condition. My cousin thinks it should go for around $5K, maybe a little more, but I don't care, it's coming home with me. I've been looking for a loader / backhoe tractor for years. I have things to do around here that I absolutely need one for. I've looked at quite a few, even skid loaders, saw a couple others at auctions, but they've all looked pretty whipped. This JD here is in great shape. It's got my name all over it.


----------



## 007 (Mar 14, 2021)

gallantwarrior said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > So how the hell has everyone been?
> ...


Been having a couple minor issues but, I was trying to self medicate and avoid the covid creepy crud, so I started taking extra vitamin D and C. Well, come to find out, too much vitamin D can be detrimental. It can cause irritability, stomach pain, nausea and constipation, all of which I experienced. So I laid off the D and started to feel better within days. I also had to lay off the coffee. I grind my own beans and love the stuff, but alas, I think it's the cause of the anxiety I was having once and awhile. I haven't had any coffee for awhile and no anxiety. So right now I'm back on my gym, lovin' life and feelin' great.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 14, 2021)

I love coffee...but I drink decaf.


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 15, 2021)

Gracie said:


> I love coffee...but I drink decaf.



I love coffee and drink it full strength but with a splash of milk to cut the acid.. And a little stevia for sweetener. The caffeine doesn't seem to bother me at all but then I only drink it in the mornings.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 15, 2021)

Attn Gracie.

I watched a BBC documentary about California on Sunday night. (The British are very good at informative docs on the United States) There was a segment on Paradise, which gave a detailed account of the shocking devastation there, both visually and eye witness accounts. One lady in tears, kept coming back to visit what had been her house.

The programme then went on to show the voluntary/firefighters’ forest management initiatives: burning off low level brush and dry wood.

Also what disturbed me: Redwood tree poaching. Poachers cutting off certain knobbly parts of the tree to make ornamental bowls and the like. Some of those trees are over 300 years old.


----------



## 007 (Mar 15, 2021)

Mindful said:


> Attn Gracie.
> 
> I watched a BBC documentary about California on Sunday night. (The British are very good at informative docs on the United States) There was a segment on Paradise, which gave a detailed account of the shocking devastation there, both visually and eye witness accounts. One lady in tears, kept coming back to visit what had been her house.
> 
> ...


That "knobbly" part on a tree is called a burl, and they are very desirable for wood work of any kind because of the marbling in the grain. Yes, tree poaching is a problem. Anyone caught doing it should be locked up.


----------



## 007 (Mar 15, 2021)

Since I've last been posting, I've gone through a few vehicles. Had a 2015 Chevy 2500HD Silverado LTZ, then traded that in on a new 2017 Camaro 2SS, then traded that and everything else in on a new 2018 Chevy 1500 Silverado High Country, and that quickly developed transmission problems, so I unloaded that on a new 2019 Chevy 1500 Silverado LTZ Max Trailering Package, and I am very happy with that truck. Had it for about a year and a half now. It's heavier duty than the 1500, but not quite a 2500. It's like a 5/8 ton truck, 10 speed, 425hp 6.2L, loaded with all the goodies, it's a keeper. Looking back on all that car trading, I could kick myself because it was incredibly costly. I probably wound up losing about $20K. In any case, the Camaro was really fun to own, and I wound up with a better truck than I thought I would. It's white, and... lots of white... so recently I added a OEM GM stripe kit to it. I think it looks crazy cool...


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 15, 2021)

We bought our first Subaru in the 1980's and have driven nothing else since except for one Taurus, late model, very low mileage, at a great price. Loved the car but it turned out to be a lemon--had been wrecked which the salesman denied when we bought it. But we love the Subarus for reliability, comfort, all terrain and all weather vehicles. And we pretty well drive the wheels off one before we trade it for a new one. But we've always wanted a truck too for utility purposes. Maybe one day.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 15, 2021)

It wasn't just tree poaching. Magalia is known as Methville, and Magalia was spared. So the methheads were there looting while the fires still burned.

They didn't let us all back in for almost a damn month. By then, what wasn't burned, was stolen.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 15, 2021)

I'm up there in a few days. Gotta hit the Feather River Smoke Shop (yes, I am still smoking), and Paradise is only 25 miles further up. So...I thought I'd go drive around, visit the old neighborhood.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 15, 2021)

007 said:


> That "knobbly" part on a tree is called a burl, and they are very desirable for wood work of any kind because of the marbling in the grain.


----------



## 007 (Mar 16, 2021)

Pretty quiet in the ole coffee shop...


----------



## Mindful (Mar 16, 2021)

If you do visit Paradise, Gracie, it would be interesting to read your impressions of the place.

And any attempts to rebuild the area. Which was also touched on in the BBC documentary.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Mar 16, 2021)

007 my old pal.  Good to hear from you.  I see you still are coming up with all of those great toys.  You’re the best dude.  Glad to hear from you.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 16, 2021)

Mindful said:


> If you do visit Paradise, Gracie, it would be interesting to read your impressions of the place.
> 
> And any attempts to rebuild the area. Which was also touched on in the BBC documentary.


They ARE rebuilding, but it will no longer be the semi sleepy hamlet it once was with all the unique characters. When we first got there, I thought I was in Duck Dynasty turf, along with some ZZTop guys. Beards down to their bellybuttons, lots of camo wear, big honkin' old trucks. Laid back and happy in their town. 

Now, it is going to be yuppieville. Work in Chico, drive 16 miles home to Paradise with all the smart yuppie shops and coffee houses. 

The quaintness is gone. So is the hoarding. That was pretty bad. Junk all over front and back yards in many places. The hoity toity area was cleaner but it overlooked the ridge. Fire doesn't give a shit about hoity toities..they burned too. Now it will be condos and huge homes soon. I have been there 3 or 4 times since the fire. Each time made me sad. This will be no different.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 17, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


>



Hey Rambunctious. I missed your post yesterday, but welcome to the Coffee Shop. Your video you posted is interesting. Not sure I would have the patience to do that for a cup of coffee--our Mr. Coffee makes pretty darn good coffee--but I can see how that would be possible as he did it in the video. Anyhow, again welcome and keep right on joining in.

First timers to the Coffee Shop receive a complimentary beverage:


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 17, 2021)

Good morning darlinks. I really do love you guys. May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here. Meanwhile we pray or send positive vibes or keep vigil for:

Harper, the inspiration for the vigil list.
Kat for wellness
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Mindful and healing for her shoulder.
Good results for Nosmo King 's step nephew dealing with difficult surgeries.
Ringel, Peach, Gracie, everybody dealing with depression and adjustment.
Mindful's daughter diagnosed with cancer.
Ollie's brother recovering from major surgery.
Beautress for wellness
Nosmo King for healing and health

And we keep the light on so others who have been away can find their way back and we hope they do.

*Happy Saint Patrick's Day everybody!!!


*​*Back in our partying days, Hombre & I enjoyed Irish Coffee made with Baileys around Saint Patty's Day and it is still a yummy good drink. But for those of us who don't drink these days, or never did, a non-alcoholic version is pretty darn good:*

*NON-ALCOHOLIC IRISH COFFEE*

*INGREDIENTS*

2/3 cup strong black coffee (157 ml)
2 teaspoons light brown sugar
¼ teaspoon rum extract
½ cup heavy whipping cream (60 ml)
2 teaspoons cocoa powder, for garnish (optional)
*INSTRUCTIONS*

Fill a glass mug with ⅔ cup of hot coffee.  Add the sugar and rum extract and stir until dissolved.  Let the cup stand still until the mixture has completely stopped swirling.
Meanwhile, beat the cream in a medium bowl until it's thick and airy, but still pourable.  Pour it into a jug with a spout.
Pour the cream over the back of a spoon right in the center of each mug.
If desired, dust the cream with cocoa powder using a stencil, and serve immediately.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 17, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> View attachment 468740



Looks like one of my online jigsaw puzzles I’ve become addicted to, during this mind numbingly boring lockdown.


----------



## 007 (Mar 17, 2021)

Big Black Dog said:


> 007 my old pal.  Good to hear from you.  I see you still are coming up with all of those great toys.  You’re the best dude.  Glad to hear from you.


Well _FRY MY BUTTONS_... as my grandpa used to say... there's that farmer from Illi'noise'... 

Been thinkin' of the ole coffee shop so finally dropped back in. Good to see folks are still here, even us old veterans still kickin' around. I have an appointment for labs at the VA west clinic tomorrow but couldn't fall asleep, so here I am up playin' games on the computer and rolled in here. I'm going to be a tired puppy tomorrow. I better haul my can back to bed.

Good to see you BBD!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 17, 2021)

Mindful said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 468740
> ...



We're working one on our kitchen table that half of it is a field of daffodils. It's driving me crazy because you can get absolutely no frame of reference from the individual pieces.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 17, 2021)

And it's almost 2 a.m. in Albuquerque so I better go find My Pillow and try to get some sleep. Good night all.


----------



## 007 (Mar 17, 2021)

Mindful said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 468740
> ...


Oh yeah... me too with the online jigsaw puzzles...


----------



## Mindful (Mar 17, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Are you on 500 pieces, or 1,000?


----------



## Mindful (Mar 17, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> And it's almost 2 a.m. in Albuquerque so I better go find My Pillow and try to get some sleep. Good night all.



I love my My Pillow.

I shall get another one, when and if I’m allowed back  into the United States.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 17, 2021)

Mindful said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And it's almost 2 a.m. in Albuquerque so I better go find My Pillow and try to get some sleep. Good night all.
> ...



Was just shutting down the computer and saw your post. I love My Pillow too. You could probably order one through Amazon or other outlets that carry it. Or direct from the My Pillow manufacturer?  The daffodil puzzle is just 500 pieces. Wouldn't even attempt it if it was 1000. Anyhow I've got to get to bed.  Good night.


----------



## beautress (Mar 17, 2021)

007 said:


> So how the hell has everyone been?


I was wondering what happened to the great 007. Glad you're back.
I've been troubled with a bronchial cough. Over the past year, I've seen a dr. 3 times, and the same problem returns over and over. I am seriously allergic to cigarette smoke, although I do not smoke.


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 17, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I started making my coffee with a drip filter in my motorhome...no electricity needed...and I kind of like the taste....thanks for the pipping hot cup of caffeinated beverage....


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 17, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> View attachment 468740


HI Foxy, yea I found a lovebird (which is a small member of the parrot family) in about 30 seconds.


----------



## 007 (Mar 17, 2021)

beautress said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > So how the hell has everyone been?
> ...


Sorry to hear that. I was never a die hard smoker. I'd quit and start all the time, never smoked in my house or car, usually only smoked when I was having a cold one, but I quit drinking completely almost a year ago now along with the smoking. Quit taking the oxycodone too. I have a gym in the house that I like to use too, but just baffling is that even though I quit all bad habits and try and exercise and be healthy, the darn anxiety attacks popped back up out of nowhere after not having any for 35 years, and they are a pain in the ass. That's why I was up last night. Stupid stuff seems to always hit me at night. Although... I may have brought it on. I quit drinking coffee because EVERYONE says that if you have any panic or anxiety disorder, do not drink coffee, but I had had a couple cups that day and the day before, just to see... well... lo and behold here it was again. So IDK, not conclusive but very compelling, it's the coffee. Lots of things change when you start getting older and I'm going to be 66 in July. Could be I need to give up the coffee, caffeinated anyway. Had to cancel and reschedule my VA appointment. Wasn't going to drive 120 mile round trip on busy, slick highways having no sleep.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 17, 2021)

I'm so excited because I get my new custom made patio sliding glass doors installed tomorrow.
No more dealing with water leaks from the old French doors.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 17, 2021)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 468740
> ...



Same with me.


----------



## beautress (Mar 17, 2021)

007 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Oh, 007, so glad to hear you"re taking better care of yourself. That means the world to all of us here when you're right with body and spirit, and you have a good one imho.
I looked up GAD ( generalized anxiety disorder) and was glad to hear it is a disease you can douse somewhat with diet, because the main item I found on all my favorite med/nutrition sites was getting a habit and dietary changes. You quit smoking. That was a giant leap in conquering GAD, because it is the very hardest substance to overcome and I've even read it is every bit as hard to quit smoking as it is to cut out cocaine back when I was studying nutrition at OSU in the early 80s. Other nutritional boosts is green tea which is calming, Brazil nuts, which contain a calming mineral called selenium. Oh there was something they recommended that has another calming mineral called magnesium, but I forgot what it was. Any time you know the name of the mineral such as selenium, magnesium, etc., you can frame it in your search engine with saying "health benefits of magnesium," or better yet, "foods that heal anxiety," and you will get a plethora of listed foods that will change your life and will likely have no side effects or inflammatory reactions. Your disease is likely caused by inflammation, and the top intervention to my aching knees are turmeric capsules and non smelly garlic clear gels ( very small). We blame a lot of things on our troubles when the real culprit is inflammation, and you can wear a smile once you get rid of the inflammation series of products your body reacts to by handing anxiety to warn you to fix the culprit and likely the multiple dietary culprits causing your anxiety to go on the warpath against your dear spirit, not to mention other pains inflammatory agents create inside your cells.
007. You are on my prayer list for healing, and it wouldn't hurt my feelings if you visited a doctor who can test the most likely foods, cosmetic/soap products, and even metals you frequently touch or use. Allergy doctors can save you years of grief trying to figure out beating anxiety by omitting things I couldn't begin  to know. Best wishes always. freedom becki/ beautress


----------



## AFrench2 (Mar 17, 2021)

I changed my avatar, does it look better/more clear now?


----------



## beautress (Mar 17, 2021)

007 said:


> Since I've last been posting, I've gone through a few vehicles. Had a 2015 Chevy 2500HD Silverado LTZ, then traded that in on a new 2017 Camaro 2SS, then traded that and everything else in on a new 2018 Chevy 1500 Silverado High Country, and that quickly developed transmission problems, so I unloaded that on a new 2019 Chevy 1500 Silverado LTZ Max Trailering Package, and I am very happy with that truck. Had it for about a year and a half now. It's heavier duty than the 1500, but not quite a 2500. It's like a 5/8 ton truck, 10 speed, 425hp 6.2L, loaded with all the goodies, it's a keeper. Looking back on all that car trading, I could kick myself because it was incredibly costly. I probably wound up losing about $20K. In any case, the Camaro was really fun to own, and I wound up with a better truck than I thought I would. It's white, and... lots of white... so recently I added a OEM GM stripe kit to it. I think it looks crazy cool...


<yea!!!> When my late husband and I moved back home to Texas in 2009, I got the last auto I will ever own, a 2004 Silverado1500, and it's still getting me around town when I need groceries or lumber to repair the fence that fronts and sides my home on 14 acres.
Yesterday I sowed 4 or 5 foot rows of radishes and lettuce, and all I got done today was plant a small better boy tomato plant and a 4 foot row of Rutgers tomatoes that I got in an heirloom seed vegetable grouping on Amazon.com. I went to 3 places to buy only 1 grape plant, but holy cow I was going to get 3 little grapevines, and I had to pay $27.04 for only 1 grape plant, and the grapes on the plastic cover are blue. Lol. Also it had teensy, tiny little green buds on the branches but wasn't worried because every little runner branch was limber, not dead (brittle.)
So tomorrow, I have to dig an 18 inch hole and place the grapevine system plant and look up wood stilts to allow the grapevines to spread to. I hope the earth in my garden plot will feed the plants that get going.    All that thinking and only one meter/yard square is all that got planted. Lol!!! MANYANA!


----------



## beautress (Mar 17, 2021)

AFrench2 said:


> I changed my avatar, does it look better/more clear now?


Looks beautiful on my cell, AFrench2. Congrats!


----------



## beautress (Mar 17, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning darlinks. I really do love you guys. May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here. Meanwhile we pray or send positive vibes or keep vigil for:
> 
> Harper, the inspiration for the vigil list.
> Kat for wellness
> ...


Mmmmmmmm good, Foxfyre Thanks.

Happy St. Patrick's Day, all.


beautress said:


> (Close as I could get to a 4-leaf clover)​


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 18, 2021)

Dajjal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 468740
> ...



Took me a bit longer than that but I did find the 'parrot'


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 18, 2021)

007 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Hombre and I don't use alcohol and, with some difficulty, did manage to quit smoking years ago. When the doc said no more nsaids for me (ibupophen and naproxen) I was concerned about having to take the narcotic pain pills b
ut so far so good.  Haven't needed them.  My worst vice now is popcorn, but i pop my own and try to keep it healthy.  And I still drink 2 or 3 cups of caffeinated coffee in the mornings, but would quit that in a heartbeat if it caused me problems.

I did have some mild anxiety issues awhlle back and found the following helped:
Salmon
Chamomile (herbal teas)
Dark Chrocolate
Yogurt
Some say Turmeric is good to dispel anxiety but I haven't tried that. And honestly eat very little salmon.

But so happy to hear things are good for you. And if omitting coffee eliminates the anxiety attacks, I sure wouldn't have the coffee.


----------



## 007 (Mar 18, 2021)

beautress said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Since I've last been posting, I've gone through a few vehicles. Had a 2015 Chevy 2500HD Silverado LTZ, then traded that in on a new 2017 Camaro 2SS, then traded that and everything else in on a new 2018 Chevy 1500 Silverado High Country, and that quickly developed transmission problems, so I unloaded that on a new 2019 Chevy 1500 Silverado LTZ Max Trailering Package, and I am very happy with that truck. Had it for about a year and a half now. It's heavier duty than the 1500, but not quite a 2500. It's like a 5/8 ton truck, 10 speed, 425hp 6.2L, loaded with all the goodies, it's a keeper. Looking back on all that car trading, I could kick myself because it was incredibly costly. I probably wound up losing about $20K. In any case, the Camaro was really fun to own, and I wound up with a better truck than I thought I would. It's white, and... lots of white... so recently I added a OEM GM stripe kit to it. I think it looks crazy cool...
> ...


14 acres, sweet. I only have an acre and a quarter, but it's enough to give me some elbow room from neighbors. I've gardened in the past but quickly tired of weeding it in the humid Wisconsin heat. I have a few huge pots now that I grow Green Peppers and whatnot that are very low maintenance.

Yeah this is one of my other toys, and the one I miss the most. This was a fun car. I believe I posted pics of it here before. The 2017 2SS Camaro, 455hp, 6 speed manual, the thing was wicked fast...


----------



## 007 (Mar 18, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


Actually both tea and chocolate have small amounts of caffeine. I'm not a big candy hound so no chocolate is easy, but there's a Bolthouse vanilla chai with soy protein and green tea that I absolutely love, but I suspect it has such low amounts of caffeine in it that it's negligent. Far as smoking, that was actually easy for me to quick. Even when I would smoke, I'd go days without a cig and think nothing of it, and when I did buy a pack, it was always ultra lites, and even then usually only when I was drinking.

My anxiety seems to crop up at night, unexpected, like once a week, and usually after I go to bed. It's weird. It's not super intense but it's enough to make it very unpleasant. So no more coffee and I'll see if that truly is the culprit.

In the meantime, auction is April 9th, and really, REALLY want THIS, and I got ten grand cash in the safe that say's it's mine...


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 18, 2021)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



While tea has caffeine, herbal teas are not actually made from tea leaves and generally don't have caffeine.  Chamomile tea doesn't have caffeine, if you're trying to avoid it.  

I have no idea how much caffeine is in the chai tea you like.  AFAIK chai tea is made with black tea, which has the highest caffeine content of teas.  Green tea has less than black.  I switched from black to green tea some time ago to cut down on my caffeine intake, although I am back to drinking a cup or so of black tea a day in the morning.

Tea is less caffeine than coffee, though.


----------



## beautress (Mar 18, 2021)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


My place has that in kubota color (orange). Got it about 10 months ago on a trade down. Kubota has this habit of 3 yearslater they no longer manufacture the part you had to wait for so they can sell you another Brooklyn bridge which cannot accommodate your k. Tiller, auger, etc.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 18, 2021)

I watched another  BBC documentary about America last night.

This time, Wyoming. Called ‘Beavers behaving  Badly’, it focused on beavers getting on the nerves of residents.

The Federal government finances a plan to entrap naughty beavers, and release them further away in the wild, to avoid culling.

Some stunning views of Wyoming


----------



## lg325 (Mar 18, 2021)

I would like to visit those places before I get too much older.


----------



## AFrench2 (Mar 18, 2021)

Mindful said:


> I watched another  BBC documentary about America last night.
> 
> This time, Wyoming. Called ‘Beavers behaving  Badly’, it focused on beavers getting on the nerves of residents.
> 
> ...


You spend your free time watching beavers in Wyoming?


----------



## Mindful (Mar 18, 2021)

AFrench2 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > I watched another  BBC documentary about America last night.
> ...



What free time?

On Sunday it will be San Diego and onwards into Mexico.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 18, 2021)

lg325 said:


> I would like to visit those places before I get too much older.



I want a road trip through all those mid west states (and others). Covid permitting.


----------



## AFrench2 (Mar 18, 2021)

Mindful said:


> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


I'll take that as 'yes'


----------



## Mindful (Mar 18, 2021)

AFrench2 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > AFrench2 said:
> ...



Take it how you like.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Mar 18, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> View attachment 468740


Beak gave him away.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 18, 2021)

lg325 said:


> I would like to visit those places before I get too much older.



Where roughly do you call home lg325 ?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 18, 2021)

SFC Ollie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 468740
> ...



Yup.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 18, 2021)

Mindful said:


> lg325 said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to visit those places before I get too much older.
> ...



Most Americans I think would consider Wyoming west rather than midwest, but on the eastern edge of the west. But yes, Wyoming, Colorado, New Mexico all on the eastern edge of the west offer some stunning scenery and a lot of history and fun things to see and do. Some of the best climate in the USA as well.


----------



## lg325 (Mar 18, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> lg325 said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to visit those places before I get too much older.
> ...


Florida


----------



## 007 (Mar 18, 2021)

Montrovant said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Actually the chai is more soy protein and vanilla than green tea. Stuff sure is good. I grab it all if and when I see it. Too many times it's all gone. But other than this stuff, I never drink tea.

Bolthouse Farms Perfectly Protein Vanilla Chai Tea Drink, 52 oz - Walmart.com - Walmart.com


----------



## 007 (Mar 18, 2021)

lg325 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > lg325 said:
> ...


I used to live in Tampa. Was stationed at MacDill AFB for 4 years. Saw the space shuttle explode. I liked Tampa but the humidity was a bit much. Course I was pretty young too. Loved the beach. Still have relatives down there too, but I hear practically the entire state is a mad house. An estimated 1,000 a day move to Florida, and it's the 3rd most populated state in America, for now. I used to play around with the idea of moving back down, or even wintering there, but not anymore. I don't do cities, and especially bad traffic very well.


----------



## 007 (Mar 18, 2021)

Anybody else on Gab?


----------



## lg325 (Mar 18, 2021)

The crowds and sprawl is taking over I left my area I grew up in and it is wall to wall traffic and suburban sprawl. Government just gives lip service. I moved to a more rural county but I see the  start of the same here.


----------



## lg325 (Mar 18, 2021)

They tell me the Tampa area is improving as far as the bay being clean  and quality of life. I grew up in Orange county.


----------



## beautress (Mar 18, 2021)

007 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Hope it's right for your issue.

This morning, the coughing was so bad I had a cup of hot coffee. It worked some,but an hour later I had some different issues, so took the spices, some co-Q-10, and my regular cough stoppers--Mucinex cough syrup, zinc, vits A, C, D3, and sat and did crochet instead of the planting, which I hope I can get an hour of warmth in to plant some more of the traditional heirloom seeds. Lately, the reports aren't as spot on as they were last year, and last night it was supposed to rain today and cats and dog rain tomorrow. It sprinkled a little this morning, so who knows what tomorrow will really bring. Guess it's time to take another spoonful of cough syrup and a strawberry melatonin tab. The mucinex syrup seems to make the cough go away longer and sleep long enough to get through most of the night.

It's been fun to read big black dog and sgt. Ollie yesterday. Maybe if 007 is around more, they will be too. I hope Oddball find a new source for cartoons he brings on Saturdays. Needless to say, but Foxfyre is a regular homerun hitter for making the coffee shop at USMB the best on the net, IMHO. ♡♡♡♡♡ 

Good night, everyone.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## 007 (Mar 19, 2021)

beautress said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Well, everything that I thought was causing the anxiety isn't it, I think, because I had a couple medium/small waves of anxiety hit me last night, and then just a tiny 1 on a scale of 1 to 10 this morning. First I thought it was all the vitamin D3 I had been taking because too much can cause "irritability," but, I've read that a vitamin D3 overload can take "months" to dissipate from your system. So maybe the overload, if there ever was one, isn't gone yet. I also thought it was the caffeine, but caffeine is pretty much gone from your system within 6 hours, so if you have coffee first thing in the morning, it's not going to be the cause of anxiety at night. So frankly, I don't think ANYTHING I'm doing or have been eating or drinking is CAUSING the anxiety. I think it's just happening on it's on. Doctors THINK caffeine can add to it and whatnot, but honestly, they don't know what causes it. They know what happens when it kicks off, but they have no true idea of WHY it happens. They can also treat it, but that's just treating the symptoms, and even though the benzo drugs they give you to treat it work very well, most of them have rotten side effects. It's just a vicious thing to be a victim of.


----------



## beautress (Mar 19, 2021)

Clever bear hunt! Thannks, Foxy!


007 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Have you tried GABA? If I really feel irritable, it's my best friend with no flaws. Walmart has it on their vitamin aisle. One dose does it for me for several weeks. (One dose being one capsule.)


----------



## 007 (Mar 19, 2021)

beautress said:


> Clever bear hunt! Thannks, Foxy!
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> ...


Just wrote a long reply, hit post reply, and it disappeared...


----------



## 007 (Mar 19, 2021)

beautress said:


> Clever bear hunt! Thannks, Foxy!
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> ...


Do you mean Gabapentin?


----------



## 007 (Mar 19, 2021)

lg325 said:


> They tell me the Tampa area is improving as far as the bay being clean  and quality of life. I grew up in Orange county.


My ex brother in law still lives in Tampa. He told me I wouldn't even recognize it now. I didn't think the traffic was horrible bad when I was there, but we're talking 1984 to 1987, but he said it's bumper to bumper where ever you go now. I'd have a major problem with that, and it's going to be twice as bad in the winter with all the snowbirds. My nephew lives a little over 60 miles north of Tampa in Bushnell. Small town but still, he's told me traffic can get bad when you go anywhere.


----------



## lg325 (Mar 19, 2021)

007 said:


> lg325 said:
> 
> 
> > They tell me the Tampa area is improving as far as the bay being clean  and quality of life. I grew up in Orange county.
> ...


Same in the rural area I moved to. Certain times of day  traffic is bad. Gainesville Florida the traffic stays bad all day.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 19, 2021)

This showed up today.


----------



## beautress (Mar 19, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > lg325 said:
> ...


I spent 35 years of my adult life in Wyoming, and we referred to it as the Rocky Mountains, and considering a historic bar on Center Street was frequented occasionally by cowboys on a spirited horse that older people remembered and artists painted it to recall it as a special part of the Rocky Mountain West. 

The best thing about Wyoming was the wonderful, sturdy people who celebrated helping each other out in deadly winter conditions, not to mention their love for animals and deep respect for others, whose wise ways saved lives in blinding snowstorms and search parties in wooded mountainsides if kids got lost at a summer picnic attended by many, or just being a good neighbor when the nearest house could be a couple of miles down the Platte River.

Enough nnostalgia. Hope everyone had a taste of Irish potatoes, corned beef and cabbage this week and are going to have a lovely weekend coming up.


----------



## 007 (Mar 19, 2021)

beautress said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


I've lived out west in Arizona, Nevada and Montana, and I've been in every state west of the Mississippi, and most east of it. I cut through the upper NE corner of WY every time I drive to my sister's in Montana. She moved to a little town not far from Dillon way back in 1970, and she's been there ever since. I lived out there briefly a couple times, once in 1974, I worked for my brother in law who owned a lumber yard and construction company with his dad, and then again briefly after I got out of the Air Force back in 1987. I liked it. Wouldn't mind living out there. But it would take a lot more money than I have for me to have the house, shop and size chunk of land I do here in WI out there. The home prices are through the roof. I paid $79,500 for my place here in Podunk, WI six years ago, and it would take $350,000 for me to buy something like it Montana. Needless to say, I'll stay where I'm at.


----------



## beautress (Mar 19, 2021)

lg325 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > lg325 said:
> ...


I bet it's great to have an orange tree growing in one's yard in beautiful Florida. Our minus 8 degree F week here wiped out my 1st year lemon tree. I lost lime trees twice, same years everyone else lost their beautiful lemon trees.  I really need to get a 20 foot tall greenhouse with an automatic heater that feels what the date palm, orange, and bing cherry tree love for winters around here in farmlands surrounding the great tall Pines in the area. Some of the pine trees are well over 100 feet tall, and their deciduous partner/neighbors are, too. I guess Florida misses being Heaven when hurricanes roll through leaving a flattened landscape in its impatient way. <sigh>


----------



## lg325 (Mar 19, 2021)

Freeze and pest have taken out a lot of citrus. In my old property I had Tangerines ,tangelos, navels and Valencia  oranges along with my Guavas. My new property is just a 1/4 acer but I will try and plant some citrus on it.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 19, 2021)

I haven't posted in he Coffee Shop lately because I've been busy being a bad boy on other forums and didn't want it to rub off here. I can be good enough though to announce my bride and I celebrated our 60th wedding anniversary yesterday, the 18th. It's been a great ride so far. Now it's back to the forum battles. Ciao.


----------



## beautress (Mar 19, 2021)

lg325 said:


> Freeze and pest have taken out a lot of citrus. In my old property I had Tangerines ,tangelos, navels and Valencia  oranges along with my Guavas. My new property is just a 1/4 acer but I will try and plant some citrus on it.


Oh my. How I crave Valencia oranges from time to time. I seldom see them at Walmart, but I like navel oranges when no Valencias are to be had. Lol. 1/4 acre in Florida will grow a lot of good stuff year round from what I've heard.


----------



## beautress (Mar 19, 2021)

Hossfly said:


> I haven't posted in he Coffee Shop lately because I've been busy being a bad boy on other forums and didn't want it to rub off here. I can be good enough though to announce my bride and I celebrated our 60th wedding anniversary yesterday, the 18th. It's been a great ride so far. Now it's back to the forum battles. Ciao.


Welcome back, Hossfly. So glad you're back! I've decided to watch news only once a day lately, and the local news doesn't make too much of D.C. My anxiety level has benefitted considerably on days I turn the Dish to oldies like Roy Roger's and others visited by those of us who spent growing up years in the 50s and 60s. Life is good when good guys win and bad guys have to pay for their crimes in a correctional facility.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 20, 2021)

Saturday morning!

Can anyone be more well mannered than these two?

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## beautress (Mar 20, 2021)

Oddball said:


> Saturday morning!
> 
> Can anyone be more well mannered than these two?
> 
> Let the cartoon begin!


Good one!  

Thanks for the laughs.


----------



## 007 (Mar 20, 2021)

Bad anxiety 4 times so far this week. Last night and this morning was the last straw. Called the VA they told me to go to the emergency room at the local hospital nearest me. So I did, and they gave me an emergency supply of Xanax. Enough for a few days, as needed. Time to get this crap under control. I'm sick of it.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Mar 20, 2021)

007 said:


> Bad anxiety 4 times so far this week. Last night and this morning was the last straw. Called the VA they told me to go to the emergency room at the local hospital nearest me. So I did, and they gave me an emergency supply of Xanax. Enough for a few days, as needed. Time to get this crap under control. I'm sick of it.


I was on 2 mg Diazapam/Valum for 15 years, took me a year to wean of it..


----------



## 007 (Mar 20, 2021)

SFC Ollie said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Bad anxiety 4 times so far this week. Last night and this morning was the last straw. Called the VA they told me to go to the emergency room at the local hospital nearest me. So I did, and they gave me an emergency supply of Xanax. Enough for a few days, as needed. Time to get this crap under control. I'm sick of it.
> ...


Holy cow, yeah I know the stuff can be habit forming. I don't want that. I took oxycodone for 15 years as needed, but apparently not enough to form an addiction. I just quit with zero side effects, other than my neck hurts now more than it ever has. It was still a good pain killer but, I was sick to tears of the stuff seriously backing up the ole body works.

30 years ago when I first had panic attacks they put me on Clonazepam, once daily, and it worked like a charm from the very first dose. I never had another attack. Took that for 8 years. I was only 35. I started wondering why I was taking it seeing as I hadn't any attacks for so long, so I was cutting them in half and thirds and even forgetting to take them, and when I talked to the VA about it and told them I'd been taking very little lately, they said go ahead and quit. I felt a little funny for a couple weeks but it was very mild, hardly noticeable. I soon straightened out. That was then, but now they don't like to give prescriptions of this for daily use long term.
The hospital gave me a script for Alprazolam, which is Xanax by another name, 0.5mg tabs. I'm sure I'll be speaking with mental health from the VA Monday morning. I'll see what they have to say. They just might want to continue this Xanax for awhile on as needed basis.

Getting old sucks...


----------



## 007 (Mar 20, 2021)

Why do I get the new green line moving across the top of the screen and the three little green blocks blinking when I post now? This is new. Did the board install an AI word and phrase sensor?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Mar 20, 2021)

007 said:


> Why do I get the new green line moving across the top of the screen and the three little green blocks blinking when I post now? This is new. Did the board install an AI word and phrase sensor?





007 said:


> Why do I get the new green line moving across the top of the screen and the three little green blocks blinking when I post now? This is new. Did the board install an AI word and phrase sensor?


I don't see it on my desktop.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Mar 20, 2021)

SFC Ollie said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Why do I get the new green line moving across the top of the screen and the three little green blocks blinking when I post now? This is new. Did the board install an AI word and phrase sensor?
> ...


Wait there it is... I haven't a clue.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2021)

007 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Housing prices are ridiculous in some places. Where my daughter lives on the west coast, she has a nice place, nicely landscaped, well maintained etc. but the price is over $400k.  The same home here in Albuquerque maybe $90 or $100k or less in some parts of town? Our home is nothing fancy located in a pleasant working class neighborhood. Probably close to a million where the daughter lives or the DC area where she used to live. I just don't understand why that is.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2021)

Mindful said:


> This showed up today.
> 
> View attachment 469730



007 I think Mindful's post is something to consider. It is true that Vitamin D and Vitamin A can be toxic in very large amounts, but taking 2 to 4k units of Vitamin D is not toxic and does wonders for our health and immune system and, as the chart here mentions, can help with anxiety. Maybe discontinuing Vitamin D is a factor in increased anxiety attacks? I don't know but I would consider that.

 I applaud you for recognizing them for what they are and not overreacting to them as too many do, but they are not at all pleasant for anybody.  For omegas, the fastest way to increase those is via adding chia seeds or freshly ground flaxseed (a couple of tablespoons of whole seeds ground in a coffee grinder) to your salads or smoothies or oatmeal or whatever. Anyway hope you and your doctor figure it out soon because the attacks really suck bigtime.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2021)

Hossfly said:


> I haven't posted in he Coffee Shop lately because I've been busy being a bad boy on other forums and didn't want it to rub off here. I can be good enough though to announce my bride and I celebrated our 60th wedding anniversary yesterday, the 18th. It's been a great ride so far. Now it's back to the forum battles. Ciao.



Happy Anniversary to you and your bride Hossfly. Those milestone anniversaries are special and get more special as time passes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2021)

Hombre andI got our first shot of the COVID vaccine today. So far so good. Zero side effects noted. No hair growing on our toes or anything. I wavered getting it reading so many alarming things on social media, but honestly many many of our friends and kin have now had the shots with no problems whatsoever. And since we are first in line as caretaker for my 94-year-old aunt and our heart transplant friend, and our weekly 42 partners are among the extremely high risk group, so we decided we would get the shots just in case they actually work. One more defense not to infect any of the high risk people.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2021)

Good night, afternoon, morning or whatever darlinks. I really do love you guys. May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here. Meanwhile we pray or send positive vibes or keep vigil for:

Harper, the inspiration for the vigil list.
Kat for wellness
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Mindful and healing for her shoulder.
Good results for Nosmo King 's step nephew dealing with difficult surgeries.
Ringel, Peach, Gracie, everybody dealing with depression and adjustment.
Mindful's daughter diagnosed with cancer.
Ollie's brother recovering from major surgery.
Beautress for wellness
Nosmo King for healing and health

And we keep the light on so others who have been away can find their way back and we hope they do.

*As I post this the spring equinox is happening overnight tonight. And it was a positively gloriously beautiful day in Albuquerque today. May all your flowers bloom.*


----------



## beautress (Mar 21, 2021)

007 said:


> Bad anxiety 4 times so far this week. Last night and this morning was the last straw. Called the VA they told me to go to the emergency room at the local hospital nearest me. So I did, and they gave me an emergency supply of Xanax. Enough for a few days, as needed. Time to get this crap under control. I'm sick of it.


So glad you are controlling the situation instead of the situation controlling you, 007. Prayers up.


----------



## beautress (Mar 21, 2021)

007 said:


> Why do I get the new green line moving across the top of the screen and the three little green blocks blinking when I post now? This is new. Did the board install an AI word and phrase sensor?


I'm not seeing it, too.


----------



## beautress (Mar 21, 2021)

Just woke up coughing in middle of night. Time to get back to sleep. Went to my cousin's house yesterday, and we had the best chat. She had also stopped watching the bad news constant, too. How lucky I am that our sister moms had us only 2 years apart as baby boomers after WWII. ♡♡♡♡♡ Going back to bed. So good to see old friends. Thanks for giving me a new attitude, all.   Hope everybody has a good weekend and week following.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2021)

beautress said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Why do I get the new green line moving across the top of the screen and the three little green blocks blinking when I post now? This is new. Did the board install an AI word and phrase sensor?
> ...



Maybe it's an alert as 007 & Ollie both mentioned specific drugs in their posts. Not illegal or improper in any sense of course but a warning to keep it legal or some such? I don't know. I haven't seen that phenomenon either.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2021)

Hossfly said:


> I haven't posted in he Coffee Shop lately because I've been busy being a bad boy on other forums and didn't want it to rub off here. I can be good enough though to announce my bride and I celebrated our 60th wedding anniversary yesterday, the 18th. It's been a great ride so far. Now it's back to the forum battles. Ciao.



Oh come on my friend Hossfly . There is nobody more political, politically incorrect, or militant against those I think are bad for America & Americans or people in general than I am out there on the internet and in person when appropriate. And I'm out there a LOT! But I don't have any problem keeping all that out of the Coffee Shop. You wouldn't have any problem either. So don't be a stranger, okay?  Good to hear from you.


----------



## 007 (Mar 21, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


I don't see it every time. I think it might have something to do with the speed at which the board can process posts, because it happens most on long comments. Maybe the websites server is getting full effecting it's processing speed, or possibly this website is sharing whatever processing speed it has with something else... IDK.


----------



## 007 (Mar 21, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > This showed up today.
> ...


Yeah the anxiety rekindled long before I stopped taking the vitamin D3. I stopped mainly because one of the side effects which is stomach problems, like stomach ache, nausea and constipation, which I believe it caused all three. Once I stopped, those symptoms stopped. If you don't need it, I wouldn't recommend an extra 5,000mg a day to anyone. Not unless you've had labs done and you are actually low on it.


----------



## 007 (Mar 21, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Hombre andI got our first shot of the COVID vaccine today. So far so good. Zero side effects noted. No hair growing on our toes or anything. I wavered getting it reading so many alarming things on social media, but honestly many many of our friends and kin have now had the shots with no problems whatsoever. And since we are first in line as caretaker for my 94-year-old aunt and our heart transplant friend, and our weekly 42 partners are among the extremely high risk group, so we decided we would get the shots just in case they actually work. One more defense not to infect any of the high risk people.


The VA is pushing the vaccine, I have no idea which one, to all us veterans, but it's a HARD PASS for me.

Leaked Documents Reveal Major Concerns About Early Batches Of Pfizer mRNA Vaccine - The True Reporter


----------



## ClaireH (Mar 21, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't posted in he Coffee Shop lately because I've been busy being a bad boy on other forums and didn't want it to rub off here. I can be good enough though to announce my bride and I celebrated our 60th wedding anniversary yesterday, the 18th. It's been a great ride so far. Now it's back to the forum battles. Ciao.
> ...


Congrats to you and your lovely bride of 60 years together! That is so wonderful and definitely a valuable milestone to pass. I hope you've had plenty of sunshine to help make your day a great one!

My husband and I will be celebrating a milestone next year ...whoops...edit here in 2 years from now LOL I can't keep up with it...for with our 25th wedding anniversary. Time sure does fly...way too fast, but it makes life that much more precious and sharing your life with a special someone is a true gift


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2021)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Yes I was low on Vitamin D and  the 1000iu I was getting with my multi-vitamin apparently wasn't enough. The Doc told me to get some D3 2000iu in addition to the mutli-vitamin and that corrected the deficiency. I did up it to 5000iu during the worst of the COVID epidemic here due to studies that says it does provide some protection and so far no ill effects. But now that I've had the vaccine I'll drop back to 3000iu a day. I am one who strongly believes that if some is good, a lot may not be better and can be harmful.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2021)

ClaireH said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Welcome to the Coffee Shop ClaireH and so happy you decided to check us out here.   And congrats on your milestones too. Hombre & I are of Hossfly's generation--I like to say we're older than fire but twice as hot  --and seriously, we feel as young as heart as ever however much our bodies often disagree.

Anyhow happy you're here and keep right on joining right in. First timers to the Coffee Shop receive a complimentary beverage:


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2021)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Hombre andI got our first shot of the COVID vaccine today. So far so good. Zero side effects noted. No hair growing on our toes or anything. I wavered getting it reading so many alarming things on social media, but honestly many many of our friends and kin have now had the shots with no problems whatsoever. And since we are first in line as caretaker for my 94-year-old aunt and our heart transplant friend, and our weekly 42 partners are among the extremely high risk group, so we decided we would get the shots just in case they actually work. One more defense not to infect any of the high risk people.
> ...



Yes, I've seen all those reports too--tons and tons of them but always from rather obscure or little known sources. My doctor who I respect enormously has no qualms about the vaccine or other doctor and nurse friends of mine and based on the experience of the many friends and relatives who have already taken the vaccine, I decided it was worth the risk. They tell you it may or may not protect you, but I would feel terrible if I inadvertently infected somebody, especially somebody I care about, and hadn't taken ever reasonable precaution.

Calculated risk for me. And I have absolutely no criticism for those who choose differently.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 21, 2021)

Well....I got a lady here that is a painter too, to do a koi table like the one I did. Showed her the pics and she said she wanted to give it a shot. So..in the closet, I had one of those bedside wood tables with 3 long legs you put a skirt over, then add the lamp. It's big enough for a good size table and she is working on it as we speak. Looks pretty good too. 

I have an old small sewing cabinet..circa 1950s or so...and instead of koi...I think I will try a dragon. Found one on google I really like, so....since I can't do it by memory of what a dragon looks like since I never saw one in person (lol)...I'm gonna semi copy it and paint it on the top of the table, which I already painted black with gold trim. This dragon is golden yellow, so I think it will look good. Will go with my asian brass gong I bought awhile back. And the koi rock I painted recently.

Keeps me occupied. At least until I can get out of here. Have an application for another apt complex, senior, low income, up further north and west of where I am now. Smaller town. Not so damn noisy. Not so many homeless, hopefully since its a smaller town.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 22, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Well....I got a lady here that is a painter too, to do a koi table like the one I did. Showed her the pics and she said she wanted to give it a shot. So..in the closet, I had one of those bedside wood tables with 3 long legs you put a skirt over, then add the lamp. It's big enough for a good size table and she is working on it as we speak. Looks pretty good too.
> 
> I have an old small sewing cabinet..circa 1950s or so...and instead of koi...I think I will try a dragon. Found one on google I really like, so....since I can't do it by memory of what a dragon looks like since I never saw one in person (lol)...I'm gonna semi copy it and paint it on the top of the table, which I already painted black with gold trim. This dragon is golden yellow, so I think it will look good. Will go with my asian brass gong I bought awhile back. And the koi rock I painted recently.
> 
> Keeps me occupied. At least until I can get out of here. Have an application for another apt complex, senior, low income, up further north and west of where I am now. Smaller town. Not so damn noisy. Not so many homeless, hopefully since its a smaller town.



Hope it works out for you Gracie. Your artwork & decorating skills are amazing. I wish I had your talent.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 22, 2021)

It beats (painting) sitting here stagnating. The beach is never going to call. Its been 5 years now I have waited on that damn list, numerous times being kicked back. Currently next..unless someone else pushes me back. I've pretty much gotten over going back. No dogs to take to the beach anyway. But, at least I will be further north than where I am now..and westerly to boot. Will be same kind of weather there as here...HOT summers, wet winters. It's a farming community, so at least I will have access to great farmers markets. And tacos! Half are white, half hispanic since they do all the farm work I suppose. Looks like a nice little town. Complex is built in an olive orchard so trees! Rest of it is pretty flat....with the sierras to the east, and mountain ranges to the west. Valley weather. Ick. But....only 8k people. Bigger places are about 30 minutes away, so no problem needing more special stuff the town may not have.  Plus side is, the manager said it was a 6 month wait period. SIX MONTHS. Sure beats 5 to 10 years in the more "desirable" areas. Patios too. No elevators. FENCED patios. So I can have a small garden. I look forward to that one.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 22, 2021)

Been doing these the past week. Koi is the newest.









						20210309-180357
					

Image 20210309-180357 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 22, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Been doing these the past week. Koi is the newest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gorgeous.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 22, 2021)

Gracie said:


> It beats (painting) sitting here stagnating. The beach is never going to call. Its been 5 years now I have waited on that damn list, numerous times being kicked back. Currently next..unless someone else pushes me back. I've pretty much gotten over going back. No dogs to take to the beach anyway. But, at least I will be further north than where I am now..and westerly to boot. Will be same kind of weather there as here...HOT summers, wet winters. It's a farming community, so at least I will have access to great farmers markets. And tacos! Half are white, half hispanic since they do all the farm work I suppose. Looks like a nice little town. Complex is built in an olive orchard so trees! Rest of it is pretty flat....with the sierras to the east, and mountain ranges to the west. Valley weather. Ick. But....only 8k people. Bigger places are about 30 minutes away, so no problem needing more special stuff the town may not have.  Plus side is, the manager said it was a 6 month wait period. SIX MONTHS. Sure beats 5 to 10 years in the more "desirable" areas. Patios too. No elevators. FENCED patios. So I can have a small garden. I look forward to that one.



Sounds good.


----------



## ClaireH (Mar 22, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Been doing these the past week. Koi is the newest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are amazing Gracie! That takes talent to be able to create such beauty out of plain, grey rocks, and the transformation is awesome. I can picture many restaurants buying such gorgeous pieces to display in outdoor garden or seating area for waiting. You could really turn that into something...if you were to venture out more on your endeavor, but creating something so pretty is just valuable in itself in many ways..but you know this

I consider myself artistic but mostly related to music and not art. My art skills have suffered since kindergarten I'm afraid....colors and design I'm good at but anything with drawing I'm out lol


----------



## ClaireH (Mar 22, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> ClaireH said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Why thank you and that looks absolutely refreshing! Anything fruity I like and strawberry is perfect. Gracie was kind enough to mention this nice little coffee shop when I posted a "hello to all" greeting

I'm more of a reader on the board as opposed to a poster, but I do my share of posting I guess but in response form. I'll kick that procrastination trait to the curb one of these days and get the nerve to start a topic!

I relate fully about feeling young at heart regardless of age and plan to stay that way as well. It's funny, years ago I wondered how many other people felt like I did, almost like a kid trapped in an adult's body at times. Well, not exactly going that far, but thinking I should be attaining more "grown up" attitudes instead of pretty much staying with the same outlook. Now I've learned that most people feel this way although I do find myself fighting off the urge to become overly cynical as I become older. When I hear my husband say "You know, you are sounding like your mother" I have to go into a quick panic knowing exactly what he means, immediately reject that theory verbally (especially if I think he's right), and tell him that he better switch subjects because those are some real fighting words! lol I will admit to becoming more like her every decade, but I make it a point to keep my persnickety comments at a minimum! lol

So nice to meet you and read about something other than politics! Thanks again for the nice welcome!


----------



## beautress (Mar 22, 2021)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


B12 can help fire peoples' rockets with good health. So I've read. I get it from Wally World in the supplemental vitamins aisle. It makes me feel good in spite of allergies and the leftovers of fibromyalgia after my doctor had a surgeon remove 2 bad parathyroid. After the surgery several years ago, the constant heinous pain went away, but the accompanying conditions didn't insomnia, RA, occasional ankle swelling, leg cramps, brain fog, and chronic fatigue. All those are at bay with the right supplements. I try to go light and address one issue at a time to keep the mind and body right. It keeps me going, but the B12 makes it longer between battles. Lol. Nobody gets it until they get fibromyalgia. I had it for 15 years of pure hell for me and my late husband. He lost his health battles due to dementia that starts in childhood with a blow to the head and dementia reappears late in life in some victims of gang wars, boxing careers, and shaken baby syndrome.


----------



## beautress (Mar 22, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Been doing these the past week. Koi is the newest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful, gracie. ♡♡♡


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 23, 2021)

One more:


----------



## Big Black Dog (Mar 23, 2021)

I got my first Covid shot last week.  Now all of a sudden I can speak Chinese!  On a different note I traded my truck in yesterday for a 2021 Jeep Grand Cherokee 4 x 4.  I got a really great deal and got so much for my truck I wrote a check to completely pay for it so there is no monthly payment.  I can’t believe I got such a great deal.  Life is good.  The wife drives a Jeep Grand Cherokee and now so do I.  We”re a two Jeep family.


----------



## McRib (Mar 23, 2021)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Hombre andI got our first shot of the COVID vaccine today. So far so good. Zero side effects noted. No hair growing on our toes or anything. I wavered getting it reading so many alarming things on social media, but honestly many many of our friends and kin have now had the shots with no problems whatsoever. And since we are first in line as caretaker for my 94-year-old aunt and our heart transplant friend, and our weekly 42 partners are among the extremely high risk group, so we decided we would get the shots just in case they actually work. One more defense not to infect any of the high risk people.
> ...



Reading some of those illustrious offerings from your source, I can offer this bit of advice: Don't believe everything you read.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 23, 2021)

Big Black Dog said:


> I got my first Covid shot last week.  Now all of a sudden I can speak Chinese!  On a different note I traded my truck in yesterday for a 2021 Jeep Grand Cherokee 4 x 4.  I got a really great deal and got so much for my truck I wrote a check to completely pay for it so there is no monthly payment.  I can’t believe I got such a great deal.  Life is good.  The wife drives a Jeep Grand Cherokee and now so do I.  We”re a two Jeep family.



Congratulations on the new truck!! And so far I'm not speaking Chinese from my 1st COVID shot but it's good to know I can do that any time now.  Injection site was really sore for a day but that's about it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 23, 2021)

odanny said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I think most of us think pretty critically on these things, and I don't fault anybody for being cautious. I have read all the downsides reported from wherever and also the upsides being reported wherever, and made a calculated decision that the risk was less getting the vaccine than not getting it for me. That may or may not be true for others though.

But anyway, welcome to the Coffee Shop odanny. Be sure to read over the OP to see what we're all about here and then keep right on joining in. First timers to the Coffee Shop receive a complimentary beverage:


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 24, 2021)

Today is the first day of the World Figure Skating Championships in Sweden.  Normally, my "Toronto Friends" would all get together at Larry's condo in downtown Toronto, and have a "Not Going to Worlds" Party, where we would spend the day watching skating, drinking smart cocktails, and eating.  The entire coffee table is covered in food.  There's veggies and dip, a fruit tray, the Eastern European expatriot starter kit (cold meat, cheese and crackers), sushi, guacamole, chips, and then later on, we order in dinner.  There's red and white wine, as well as vodka cocktails.  

Larry lives in a VERY expensive building a 5 minute walk from the St. Clair Subway Station.  There's a big high end grocery store, and a liquor store next door so we never have to worry about running out of anything.

After 20 years of travelling to skating competitions together, and holding "Not going to . . . " parties when the events were too far away, Larry is the only one of our original group of 7 who still lives in Toronto.  The rest of us have moved elsewhere, one died.  When we all lived in Toronto, Larry's place was in the middle of the City with easy accessibility.  This year's World's Party will be held via Zoom.

In addition to Figure Skating, we also go to baseball games, tennis matches (Rogers Cup is a favourite), and Raptors games, together.  Megi, who was born in Poland, doesn't go to baseball games.  She'll go to brunch with us before the game, but she finds the game boring, and she says baseball only seems to make the rest of us miserable.  

This afternoon we watched the Canadian Pair of Walsh & Michaud skate their short program, I was reminded that the last time my friends and I watched these two skate was January of 2020 - live at the Canadian Championships in Mississauga.  Before the world went to hell.  It was the last time we were together.


----------



## 007 (Mar 24, 2021)

Big Black Dog said:


> I got my first Covid shot last week.  Now all of a sudden I can speak Chinese!  On a different note I traded my truck in yesterday for a 2021 Jeep Grand Cherokee 4 x 4.  I got a really great deal and got so much for my truck I wrote a check to completely pay for it so there is no monthly payment.  I can’t believe I got such a great deal.  Life is good.  The wife drives a Jeep Grand Cherokee and now so do I.  We”re a two Jeep family.


Pics..!!!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Mar 25, 2021)

007 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > I got my first Covid shot last week.  Now all of a sudden I can speak Chinese!  On a different note I traded my truck in yesterday for a 2021 Jeep Grand Cherokee 4 x 4.  I got a really great deal and got so much for my truck I wrote a check to completely pay for it so there is no monthly payment.  I can’t believe I got such a great deal.  Life is good.  The wife drives a Jeep Grand Cherokee and now so do I.  We”re a two Jeep family.
> ...


Agreed.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 26, 2021)

Dragons. Pain in the ass. But i finally finished him. I call him Furry Dragon.


----------



## 007 (Mar 26, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Dragons. Pain in the ass. But i finally finished him. I call him Furry Dragon.


Nice job Gracie..!!


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 26, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Dragons. Pain in the ass. But i finally finished him. I call him Furry Dragon.



Dragons are not "pains in the ass", they're beautiful and graceful.  This is a truly beautiful piece, Gracie.  You are extremely talented.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Mar 26, 2021)

I'll have to post a pic or two of my Ceramic Dragons.


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 26, 2021)

SFC Ollie said:


> I'll have to post a pic or two of my Ceramic Dragons.


Please do!!!

This is my nesting dragon. My long time friend, Leah, is the artist. This Dragon is the inspiration behind my username, and her creator is the person who called my knitting “string art” and made me realize how creative I truly could be. Some people are a blessing to your life. Leah is one of those people.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 26, 2021)

For our Star Wars fans:


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 27, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Dragons. Pain in the ass. But i finally finished him. I call him Furry Dragon.



Oh I love that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 27, 2021)

Montrovant said:


> For our Star Wars fans:



You aren't leaving us are you Montro???  But I am a Star Wars fan. Saw all three of the original trilogy at the theater back in the late 70's early 80's. I remember who we went with to the theater, where we had dinner before, and what we talked about. Ironically I went to sleep last night with the original movie in my old VHS player in the bedroom.

Star Wars was the movie that forever changed how movies were made. The old VHS movie I have has an interview with George Lucas telling about how he conceived the story, broke it up into manageable movie sized lengths, and hired kids--teenagers and early 20's techie types--with vivid imagination and skills to create computer games that came up with the alien species, languages, and special effects that translated to the big screen. Harrison Ford was a carpenter on the construction crew when he was drafted 'temporarily' to read Hans Solo's lines for a mock scene because Hans Solo hadn't been cast yet. Harrison read the lines so well, he got the part and the rest is history.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 27, 2021)

Saturday morning!

Fare the well, oh mighty warrior.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## 007 (Mar 27, 2021)

The new high end 2 channel system in the gym room... McIntosh C47 Audio Preamplifier, Rotel RB-1590 Stereo Amplifier, (an 84 lb behemoth), and streaming digital HD and ultra HD music from a Dell XPS desktop, all plugged into a Panamax M5400-PM Voltage Regulator/Conditioner, which is plugged into a 20 amp dedicated circuit, and assorted high end Audioquest cables, powering my Bowers & Wilkins CM-10's and an SVS PB-2000 subwoofer. The sound is incredible. This old audiophile is very happy. First time I've ever owned any McIntosh component. They are world class...


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 27, 2021)

Big Black Dog said:


> I got my first Covid shot last week.  Now all of a sudden I can speak Chinese!  On a different note I traded my truck in yesterday for a 2021 Jeep Grand Cherokee 4 x 4.  I got a really great deal and got so much for my truck I wrote a check to completely pay for it so there is no monthly payment.  I can’t believe I got such a great deal.  Life is good.  The wife drives a Jeep Grand Cherokee and now so do I.  We”re a two Jeep family.


Ni hao?

Was it a new 1970s Jeep Cherokee?


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 27, 2021)

007 said:


> The new high end 2 channel system in the gym room... McIntosh C47 Audio Preamplifier, Rotel RB-1590 Stereo Amplifier, (an 84 lb behemoth), and streaming digital HD and ultra HD music from a Dell XPS desktop, all plugged into a Panamax M5400-PM Voltage Regulator/Conditioner, which is plugged into a 20 amp dedicated circuit, and assorted high end Audioquest cables, powering my Bowers & Wilkins CM-10's and an SVS PB-2000 subwoofer. The sound is incredible. This old audiophile is very happy. First time I've ever owned any McIntosh component. They are world class...


Now if I only understood the language of binary evaporators........  Oh wait, that was Star Wars.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 27, 2021)

Just stopping by to say hello, hope everyone is well.  I'm doing a lot better emotionally, physically?  We're working on that.......


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 27, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > For our Star Wars fans:
> ...



LOL, I'm not leaving, I just thought it was really funny.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 27, 2021)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Yes, it was.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 27, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > The new high end 2 channel system in the gym room... McIntosh C47 Audio Preamplifier, Rotel RB-1590 Stereo Amplifier, (an 84 lb behemoth), and streaming digital HD and ultra HD music from a Dell XPS desktop, all plugged into a Panamax M5400-PM Voltage Regulator/Conditioner, which is plugged into a 20 amp dedicated circuit, and assorted high end Audioquest cables, powering my Bowers & Wilkins CM-10's and an SVS PB-2000 subwoofer. The sound is incredible. This old audiophile is very happy. First time I've ever owned any McIntosh component. They are world class...
> ...





007 said:


> The new high end 2 channel system in the gym room... McIntosh C47 Audio Preamplifier, Rotel RB-1590 Stereo Amplifier, (an 84 lb behemoth), and streaming digital HD and ultra HD music from a Dell XPS desktop, all plugged into a Panamax M5400-PM Voltage Regulator/Conditioner, which is plugged into a 20 amp dedicated circuit, and assorted high end Audioquest cables, powering my Bowers & Wilkins CM-10's and an SVS PB-2000 subwoofer. The sound is incredible. This old audiophile is very happy. First time I've ever owned any McIntosh component. They are world class...



Be sure to load this tape/CD or whatever into it. Best workout tape ever.


----------



## 007 (Mar 27, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


I appreciate the thought Foxy, but there's no CD or tape player. It's purely a digital streaming setup, at this point. I have Amazon Music Unlimited because they have one of the largest music libraries of anyone, and some of the highest bitrates for outstanding sound. You get a little discount if you already have Prime, which I do. I had Spotify for years but they're just lagging way behind others with their pathetic slow bitrates, and when you get equipment like I have, the difference in SD and ultra HD streaming can be dramatic.

Also, my gym is a Body Solid P2 Powerline universal gym. I love it. I don't work out on it to get all huge. I just want to stay healthy and keep what I've got. At 65 pushing 66 in a couple months, that's about all I can do. But they say that resistance training is excellent for older people, even more so than cardio, because it can slow down the aging process. You won't become feeble as fast.


----------



## 007 (Mar 27, 2021)

Gotta mention this. Don't know how popular these are with anyone else here, but I've never owned one, and after my younger sister urging me to get one for many years, I did a lot of research on them and wanted one that wasn't some tiny little thing that could easily be carried away. I also wanted one that I could store 8.5"x14" legal documents in flat, so I came up with the Mesa safe. Build quality is exceptional. This thing is big, and it's 260 pounds empty. It arrived on a pallet in a semi trailer and was a challenge for the truck driver and myself to get in the house. It's not bolted down, but with what I have in it plus it's own weight, it's has to be 300 pounds now. No one is going to pick it up and carry it way. It would even be hard for two people... two very strong people. I love it. I do feel better knowing irreplaceable documents and things are "safe" inside it... AND... I was really glad to find one with the OLD FASHIONED MECHANICAL DIAL lock. I just do not trust those battery operated locks.


----------



## beautress (Mar 27, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> odanny said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


I envy people who can take virus shots. The last 2 flu shots I took gave me the flu, and when I took the pneumonia shot, I went into shock for several hours in the er, plus I had full blown pneumonia 5 times in a row for several months. When I read up on the shots given that year, the pneumonia shot contained 6 variations of pneumonia, so I figured I got all 6 of them in a one after another basis for all those months. This year, no shots but I have constant asthma for over the last 10 months. I had an attack of asthma the year before, but it went away after the live oaks pollen disappeared. And I'm sick and tired of being sick and tired.

I don't think I am going for any more flulike shots including the covid vaccine. I did all the charity work I could for the last 50 years, so I'm ready to meet my maker should if wearing a mask in public fail to keep me safe. I just hope He will be forgiving of any unknown errors I may have unwittingly made in my life of hard work and long retirement falls, too. It's getting late. Hope everyone has a lovely weekend and good health ahead.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 28, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Today is the first day of the World Figure Skating Championships in Sweden.  Normally, my "Toronto Friends" would all get together at Larry's condo in downtown Toronto, and have a "Not Going to Worlds" Party, where we would spend the day watching skating, drinking smart cocktails, and eating.  The entire coffee table is covered in food.  There's veggies and dip, a fruit tray, the Eastern European expatriot starter kit (cold meat, cheese and crackers), sushi, guacamole, chips, and then later on, we order in dinner.  There's red and white wine, as well as vodka cocktails.
> 
> Larry lives in a VERY expensive building a 5 minute walk from the St. Clair Subway Station.  There's a big high end grocery store, and a liquor store next door so we never have to worry about running out of anything.
> 
> ...



I love figure skating. It's right among the top of my favorite spectator sports.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 28, 2021)

007 said:


> Gotta mention this. Don't know how popular these are with anyone else here, but I've never owned one, and after my younger sister urging me to get one for many years, I did a lot of research on them and wanted one that wasn't some tiny little thing that could easily be carried away. I also wanted one that I could store 8.5"x14" legal documents in flat, so I came up with the Mesa safe. Build quality is exceptional. This thing is big, and it's 260 pounds empty. It arrived on a pallet in a semi trailer and was a challenge for the truck driver and myself to get in the house. It's not bolted down, but with what I have in it plus it's own weight, it's has to be 300 pounds now. No one is going to pick it up and carry it way. It would even be hard for two people... two very strong people. I love it. I do feel better knowing irreplaceable documents and things are "safe" inside it... AND... I was really glad to find one with the OLD FASHIONED MECHANICAL DIAL lock. I just do not trust those battery operated locks.



I envy you that. We have critical documents in small fireproof boxes in metal filing cabinet in our office which is a lot less neat than yours.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 28, 2021)

beautress said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > odanny said:
> ...



I had an unpleasant reaction to my last flu shot too, and my primary doctor suggested I could have a reaction to the COVID shot too. I didn't though other than a very sore arm for a day, but I am nervous about the second one which seems to produce more side effects than the first in some people.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 28, 2021)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Well, I'm pretty sure Amazon Prime can stream "Maniac."


----------



## 007 (Mar 28, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


No video though...


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 28, 2021)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



True, but I find music that pushes me is far more important than visual during a workout.


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 28, 2021)

My youngest used to figure skate and had dreams of going to the Olympics.  She injured the knee on her landing leg just before her 12th birthday, and her dream ended.  Many of the kids she trained with continued on the path, and several of them competed for Canada Internationally, and at the World and Olympic Championships.

This afternoon, I watched the last of her friends still skating for Canada, win a Bronze medal at the World Figure Skating Championships, with his ice dance partner.

It has been one of the great joys of my life to watch this generation of skaters grow from children taking their first steps on the ice, into world and Olympic champions.


Foxfyre said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Today is the first day of the World Figure Skating Championships in Sweden.  Normally, my "Toronto Friends" would all get together at Larry's condo in downtown Toronto, and have a "Not Going to Worlds" Party, where we would spend the day watching skating, drinking smart cocktails, and eating.  The entire coffee table is covered in food.  There's veggies and dip, a fruit tray, the Eastern European expatriot starter kit (cold meat, cheese and crackers), sushi, guacamole, chips, and then later on, we order in dinner.  There's red and white wine, as well as vodka cocktails.
> ...



I have always loved figure skating, but I used to say that I would never put any child of mine into such an expensive sport.  God laughed, and all three of my kids went into the sport, but my youngest had dreams of going to the Olympics, even though genetics were definitely NOT on her side.  Champion figure skaters are 5' 4" or less.  Both her parents are 6' tall.   But she was talented, and loved skating and has some wonderful memories.

Her cohort of skaters has been the most talented and most decorated in Canadian history, and I had a front row seat to watching these kids grow up.  I remember wishing two children good luck on their first JGP assignment when they were 13 & 14 years old, and feeling foolish for thinking these two might grow up and win the Olympic Gold Medal someday.  They were so good those kids.

No team this young stays together for the length of time it takes to win the OGM.  The Moirs are not tall people.  She could outgrow him.  Don't even think they'll make it to seniors.  Well not only did they make it to Seniors.  With 3 Olympic Gold Medals, and two Silver Medals, plus 3 World Championships, they are the G.O.A.T.  But this is the team I first saw.  There is a moment in this video where former Champion Ice dancers Shae Lynne Bourne and Tracy Wilson exchange a look that is priceless.


----------



## 007 (Mar 28, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Not sure I know what that means...


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 29, 2021)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



It's just that some music inspires us to work harder or feel more or experience more depth of feeling. When I work out to "Maniac" I'm not watching the video but just moving with the beat. You can keep up aerobics a lot longer to music usually.


----------



## 007 (Mar 29, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I didn't know you worked out... COOL.

But I agree with you there. That's why I have my big stereo in the gym room. Mondays are always nice because the new "Discovery Mix" is up. I'm listening to that and working out on the gym right now. Working on the "core" today.

Warm but windy day in store up nort' here in Podunk, WI. Could see wind gusts to 50 mph they're saying.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 29, 2021)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Mine was quite a score and included a whole lot of extra gear, including an aftermarket installation that is mounted on top and allows you to pick up and place things like uprights for a pole barn or roof trusses.  I'm hoping to repair the residual damage done by my ex-partner this summer.  Lots to do around here, too.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 29, 2021)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Sometimes, trial and error help define what works best for each of us.  I am doing loads better since I sent the partner packing and had my hip surgery.  Work is actually a lot more fun now.  And, I lost enough to buy myself a new pair of work pants for my birthday, I'm down from a 38 to a 34 sized pant.  Even though we now have a Duluth Trading Company outlet here, I had to order them.  I'm pretty jazzed about losing that much weight and many inches.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 29, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning darlinks. I really do love you guys. May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here. Meanwhile we pray or send positive vibes or keep vigil for:
> 
> Harper, the inspiration for the vigil list.
> Kat for wellness
> ...


I beg to differ, unless you use Irish whisky, it isn't Irish coffee.  No rum!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 29, 2021)

beautress said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Your depiction of Wyoming of the past greatly resembles where I live now.  Most people don't look like much, but we are all helpful and tough.  Winters here are nothing to scoff at and we all love animals.  Willow is considered the dog mushing capital of the country, if not the world.  My little bit of road has been kept clear this summer by a neighbor and his Cat4 bulldozer.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 29, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > This showed up today.
> ...


Water soluble vs. fat soluble vitamins.  Water soluble wash out of your system while the fat soluble will accumulate in fatty tissue and eventually build to toxic levels.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 29, 2021)

beautress said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > odanny said:
> ...


I have similar difficulties with various vaccines and have decided to opt out of this one, too.  As far as masking is concerned, if I was intended to suck down that much CO2, I'd sprout leaves in a few weeks.  Plus, I get headaches if I wear a mask more than a few minutes.  
You have a great week and good health.


----------



## 007 (Mar 29, 2021)

gallantwarrior said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Well hot damn brother, that's awesome. 

In the past 15 years I've been on a slow weight gain. When I came back to Wisconsin from Nevada I was about 195 lbs and wore 36" waist pants. Now I'm around 213 and wearing a 38". Last year I got up to 221 lbs and was so disgusted I dieted down to 202. I was back in my 36" waist jeans and loving it. Planned on keep going back down under 200 but, couldn't keep up the dedication. Now I'm back up to around 213, but I've been hitting the gym pretty hard for a good year and half now and have packed on some muscle, and muscle weighs more than fat. Still got too much around the middle but, IDK... I eat very healthy food, I work out daily, so I'd say regardless of few extra pounds, I'm pretty dang healthy. Nurse took my blood pressure the other day at the clinic and it was 124/78. Can't beat that. Summer is almost here though and I always lose weight because I'm outside busting it. I get the tractor on the 9th and I have two or three projects lined up waiting for it, and even with the tractor I'll be humpin' it. I love it though. Working up a sweat where it's just pouring off you makes me feel great. Have to remember to take my wallet out though, otherwise that gets soaked.


----------



## 007 (Mar 29, 2021)

gallantwarrior said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


The CDC already said that the statistical difference everyone wearing a mask has made is less than 1%. It's been virtually irrelevant. I don't wear a mask anywhere, ever.

It's a hard pass on the biolab DNA altering mRNA shot for me too. It'll be interesting to see what happens a year, two years, three, etc, to those that got it. Can't be good... just my thoughts.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 29, 2021)

Hello, everyone!
Winter is still hanging on here.  Snowing again today and it's almost April!  At least it's warmer.
The bosses just decided to up the ante at work.  Now, if we sign off on an aircraft log book we are being paid a $50 premium for each one.  That's a really significant pay increase for many of us.
I had to get a new laptop because my old one gave up the ghost, finally.  It was such a pain to deal with and when I ended bringing it to the shop for a tune-up the tech's response was...dire.
Hope the change of seasons bring more than just sunshine and warmth and you all find good health and happiness, as well.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 29, 2021)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


I've been trying to lose weight for years now.  But when it looked like the 38's were going to have to become 40's I started a low carb lifestyle.  I can still have such things a chips and bread as a treat but they are no longer staples.  Plus, I stopped drinking beer a week before my hip surgery and haven't started drinking is again since.  A "no beer" diet, I guess.  I miss my beer but the changes are significant.  I went from around 190 and am now down to about 150, and is shows.  No more blood pressure issues and I feel so much better.  I'm not doing so badly for my age, either.  I just wish so many of our friends here in the CS could be doing better, as well.  Cheers up!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 29, 2021)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


I'm watching developments, too.  I'm wondering how things will be next year.  I'm planning on a two-week trip to Germany with my brothers next Fall.


----------



## 007 (Mar 29, 2021)

gallantwarrior said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


How 'bout that... I quit drinking too. I had been slowing down quit a bit since new years before last, and on my birthday in July I only had a couple beers, and that was it. I just quit drinking. No fan fare, no big commitment stuff, just quit. Quit the occasional smoking too, and quit the oxycodone. What I enjoy is not feeling like I'm going to die with a horrible hangover and not wasting 2 or 3 days of my life laying around recovering. 60 somethings shouldn't be partying it up like they're 25. I've had three good friends, including my neighbor, all very close in age to me, die just recently within the last year. Kind of a wake up call. Knock off the funny business while I still have a semblance of good health. I take no daily medicines at all, and I want to keep it that way for as long as I possibly can, and since I live alone, that's part of the reason I have the gym. I have to be able to look after myself, so staying fit is very important to me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 29, 2021)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Welllllllll, I used to actually work out.  Work out at my age is a few arm pumps with light weights and maybe a mile or two on the treadmill or dribbling the HUGE ball around the house when the treadmill is on the fritz which it is right now. But when I was younger, I led some of the beginner aerobics classes, speed walking and such and "Maniac" offers really good motivational music.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 29, 2021)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning darlinks. I really do love you guys. May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here. Meanwhile we pray or send positive vibes or keep vigil for:
> ...



Um Baileys is Irish Whiskey smoothed a bit with a touch of cream and cocoa if I remember right. It's been a looong time since I had Irish Coffee.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 29, 2021)

It's just a halloween decoration but what you do when you get bored with your remodeling project even though you'll never see the reaction of the next folks who remodel the kitchen.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2021)

Well...i havent done a pencil drawing in over 40 years. This was supposed to be a rough sketch, but Unexpected Journey Hobbit movie came on and i just kept sketching. I finished when the movie ended so i told myself that it took that long to draw, oh HAYELL no would i attempt to paint all those wrinkles. Nope nope triple nope.
However, i am pleased with the results and will frame/hang it cuz its the last pencil drawing. Killed me fingers/wrist and gave me a headache to boot. Nam vet here printed it out for me after scanning the smaller original so its about 13x18 frame i found. 
Anyway...


----------



## beautress (Mar 30, 2021)

gallantwarrior said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


The day I stop loving my dear friends in the Equality State will be the day I die.


----------



## beautress (Mar 30, 2021)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


When I'm wearing a mask my asthma symptoms calm a little. It has been almost relentless lately.


----------



## beautress (Mar 30, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Well...i havent done a pencil drawing in over 40 years. This was supposed to be a rough sketch, but Unexpected Journey Hobbit movie came on and i just kept sketching. I finished when the movie ended so i told myself that it took that long to draw, oh HAYELL no would i attempt to paint all those wrinkles. Nope nope triple nope.
> However, i am pleased with the results and will frame/hang it cuz its the last pencil drawing. Killed me fingers/wrist and gave me a headache to boot. Nam vet here printed it out for me after scanning the smaller original so its about 13x18 frame i found.
> Anyway...


It's beautiful Gracie. Move over, Michelangelo. ♡♡♡♡♡


----------



## SFC Ollie (Mar 30, 2021)

Got my 2nd China Virus vaccine yesterday.  the only reaction was a sore arm. Glad of that. Took my brother to the hospital today for a planned out patient procedure, they weren't even checking temps at the door. 
And let me not forget that today is the 29th anniversary of my 39th Birthday.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 30, 2021)

SFC Ollie said:


> Got my 2nd China Virus vaccine yesterday.  the only reaction was a sore arm. Glad of that. Took my brother to the hospital today for a planned out patient procedure, they weren't even checking temps at the door.
> And let me not forget that today is the 29th anniversary of my 39th Birthday.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 31, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Well...i havent done a pencil drawing in over 40 years. This was supposed to be a rough sketch, but Unexpected Journey Hobbit movie came on and i just kept sketching. I finished when the movie ended so i told myself that it took that long to draw, oh HAYELL no would i attempt to paint all those wrinkles. Nope nope triple nope.
> However, i am pleased with the results and will frame/hang it cuz its the last pencil drawing. Killed me fingers/wrist and gave me a headache to boot. Nam vet here printed it out for me after scanning the smaller original so its about 13x18 frame i found.
> Anyway...



Well I'm sorry it's physically painful, but my goodness you have such a gift Gracie. I draw all the time but I just draw. You create art.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 31, 2021)

SFC Ollie said:


> Got my 2nd China Virus vaccine yesterday.  the only reaction was a sore arm. Glad of that. Took my brother to the hospital today for a planned out patient procedure, they weren't even checking temps at the door.
> And let me not forget that today is the 29th anniversary of my 39th Birthday.



We get our second shots late next month. But Happy Birthday Ollie. I need to rebuild our birthday list as I let it pretty well lapse over a year ago.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 31, 2021)

beautress said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I have a type of asthma that is exercise induced. The attacks don't last long and are abated just by being still for a minute or two. But the masks tend to trigger them somewhat--I find myself gasping for air in situations it doesn't happen if I don't wear a mask.


----------



## beautress (Mar 31, 2021)

SFC Ollie said:


> Got my 2nd China Virus vaccine yesterday.  the only reaction was a sore arm. Glad of that. Took my brother to the hospital today for a planned out patient procedure, they weren't even checking temps at the door.
> And let me not forget that today is the 29th anniversary of my 39th Birthday.


Oh' SFC Ollie--a belated Happy Birthday. Today would have been my late husband's 79th birthday. It has been 5 years since I celebrated the date of his last living birthday. Like your out-of-the-park Homers in helping military families find their dead warrior's remains and giving them closure, he dedicated his time to safety meetings so he would never have to knock on an employee's door and inform a wife of her widowhood due to the accidental electrocution of her spouse repairing a high wire because of a massive power outage in below zero weather in the arctic desert that the Equality State of Wyoming usually is in midwinter. He changed the usual every two years' death announcement to a family to zero for his 25-year safety campaign as head of the electrical lineman department.

I love people who put the well being of others as the most important agenda in their service to the community. That's why I enjoy the coffee house here that Foxy welcomes USMB members regardless of political views and prays for all having stuff that needs healing and the wonderful spirited people who come here over a morning cuppa day or night too.


----------



## 007 (Mar 31, 2021)

SFC Ollie said:


> Got my 2nd China Virus vaccine yesterday.  the only reaction was a sore arm. Glad of that. Took my brother to the hospital today for a planned out patient procedure, they weren't even checking temps at the door.
> And let me not forget that today is the 29th anniversary of my 39th Birthday.


Yeah I had to go to the VA West Clinic the other day and they checked temps at the door also.

Happy late birthday bro. Hope you had a fine day.


----------



## beautress (Mar 31, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


I wear the mask so those hearing my Chest's loud wheezing and coughing are spared a modicum of assurance they will not get covid which I do not have anyway.


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 31, 2021)

Over 70's can now get the jab in Ontario!!!  In my district, our PCP's are calling all their patients to schedule our shots.  My 80 year old friend gets her second shot next week.  The clinic is the next town over, and she's promised me a ride for whenever I'm scheduled.  I'd ride my bike if I had to.  

I don't work out, per se, but I don't own a car.  I ride my bike everywhere in summer, and through most of the winter too.  If there's ice or snow on the roads, I walk, but winters are so much milder than when I was a kid, it's only a few weeks out of the year when riding isn't possible.

The one exercise I still love is swimming.  I will do laps by the hour.  I was a competitive swimmer as a kid, and there is something so peaceful about getting in the water with just the sound of your own breathing, as you go back and forth.  I used to swim a mile of breast stroke every morning, at the Earlybirds' Practice.  Today, I can still easily swim a mile of breast stroke, but it takes me three times as long to do it, and I'll be going for a nap right after I finish.

My specialty stroke was the Butterfly.  I came within a hair's breadth of setting a Canadian record in the 100 metre butterfly, when I was 11 years old.  It takes a LOT of energy to swim butterfly - like doing jumping jacks on dry land non-stop for 90 seconds.  But I was really, really good at it - long arms, skinny as a stick - I flew through the water.  A few years ago I decided to swim 25 metres of butterfly - 1/4 of my racing distance, and time it.  I did a racing dive, into the water, and it still took me 30 seconds to cover the 25 metres.  When I arrived at the other end of the pool, I just clung to the side of the pool panting desperately for about 10 minutes.  I haven't tried it since.  

Also dancing.  My ex and I used to go dancing every weekend.  Last week I had my earbuds on and I let Siri pick my music.  Apple Music is the best $10.99 I spend every month.  I loves me my iTunes.  On the weekend, I was cleaning up my kitchen with the ear buds on and Siri was picking GOOD tunes.  I started dancing round my kitchen, until something popped in my knee.  It'll be fine in another day or two.


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 31, 2021)

beautress said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



I had to go to the gynocologist last week for a biopsy.  At the hospital door, the guy in the glass booth asked me if I had any difficulty breathing, shortness of breath, coughing, nausea, or diarrhea.  I said yes to all of the above, and none of them related to covid. 

Every time I cough in the grocery store, I try to hide it and if anyone gives me the "look", I just say "allergies and asthma".


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## 007 (Mar 31, 2021)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 474698


Kittens and baby ducks have to be the cutest critters babies of all.


----------



## beautress (Mar 31, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Over 70's can now get the jab in Ontario!!!  In my district, our PCP's are calling all their patients to schedule our shots.  My 80 year old friend gets her second shot next week.  The clinic is the next town over, and she's promised me a ride for whenever I'm scheduled.  I'd ride my bike if I had to.
> 
> I don't work out, per se, but I don't own a car.  I ride my bike everywhere in summer, and through most of the winter too.  If there's ice or snow on the roads, I walk, but winters are so much milder than when I was a kid, it's only a few weeks out of the year when riding isn't possible.
> 
> ...


Your swimming discussion is wonderful. I didn't start swimming a mile a day until my 50s. Your words ring true about how good it feels to swim, and kudos for winning swimming awards early in life. I almost drowned when I was 5. I didn't even learn to swim until high school in girl's PE that required a 30 minute time of swimming without touching the edge of the high school swimming pool. After that, I loved swimming. It is likely one of the best ways of staying in shape for life. Thanks for an inspiring post!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 31, 2021)

Hey gallantwarrior ...  Aloha my cyber phriend... Just read a blurb online and immediately thought of you... Not knowing your tree cover situation don't know if something like this would even be worth while...

How good is Starlink satellite internet from SpaceX? I tried it out (msn.com)


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 1, 2021)

I’m going to live forever or die trying!


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 1, 2021)

Beautress, I commend you for learning to swim in your 50's.  As an adult, I have often wondered if I had been able to go out of town for year round training, like my teammates, whose parents drove them to a nearby city with world class swim programs, and 3 of whomwent to the Olympics, could I have made it to the Canadian team?  I was a summer swimmer - my mother didn't even own a car.

The ribbons and medals were more good luck than good management.  Swimming lessons were free in my town when I was growing up.  So was swim team.  All you needed was a Speedo and a bathing cap.  The Kiwanis Club and the YMCA funded the swimming lessons and paid for the coaches, and they were AMAZING coaches.  My memories of swim team are connected to some of the happiest times in my childhood.

My father died when I was 11, after a long illness, which I learned of when I was 9 years old.  The last 6 months of his life, I spent with family because my mother was with him night and day at the hospital.  In the days before universal health care, the costs of his hospitalization and treatment, wiped my parents out financially.  My mother had to take out a loan to put a stone on his grave.  Swim team was my outlet, and my escape, and the "normal" part of that time in my life.  And I was really good at it.  Sports are way more fun when your team wins ALL of the time, which our team mostly did.  It's fun to be a consistent winner.

It also taught me a work ethic - how to establish goals and work towards them.  That nothing of value is accomplished without a lot of hard work.  I was kind of a shy, skinny kid, but at the pool, when teams were picked, I was always one of the first ones picked.  I was the anchor for the relay team.  It built my confidence.  My mother used to say that I could do anything I set me mind to, and at the pool, her words came true.  Those values have given me a good living throughout my life.


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## 007 (Apr 1, 2021)

T-8 days until auction day.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 2, 2021)

I have been here at USMB less and less, mostly due to how depressing it is. Non stop barrage of bad news, and I'm having a hard time with dealing with our new administration in DC, and the negativity constantly going on. It brings me even more down than I already am.

Therefore....I think I will just stick to the Coffee Shop and visit since there is no politics, no bad stuff, no sad stuff, etc. Just a bunch of folks sharing their days, etc. In fact, gonna just have this thread ad my only link to here, lol. I rarely go to twatter any more either, so I am off to there to dump all political folks I have been following, and stick with cute animal pics, beautiful photography, and try like hell to save myself.   

Been keeping myself busy too. I think of the apt complex as jail.  So I stay occupied doing stuff for others here. I am the youngest here....so I do alot for my new friends, who are in their 80's. Home decor ideas, painting, rearranging my furniture constantly, walking 6 floor steps to floor 1, riding elevator back up cuz I can't make it going UP. And I'm careful going down because if I fell....that's a long fall between floors..and its all cement. But at least I get my exercise. Can't do it outside...too many homeless crazies. Not just down on luck homeless folks..they are normal people in bad times. Its the crazies we all have to avoid and the shelter is across the damn street. On the other side of me is a motel for nothing but ex cons waiting to get housing somewhere...so its pretty noisy over there too. And lots of pit bulls they have. Pitties scare me. I know they can be great dogs, but they still can sense my fear. So...its 6 floors of steps instead of a nice walk amongst trees on a country road of safe neighborhoood, which this is NOT.

So....now that I am in the process of a new painting...I will check in when I can.

Hugs


----------



## 007 (Apr 2, 2021)

Gracie said:


> I have been here at USMB less and less, mostly due to how depressing it is. Non stop barrage of bad news, and I'm having a hard time with dealing with our new administration in DC, and the negativity constantly going on. It brings me even more down than I already am.
> 
> Therefore....I think I will just stick to the Coffee Shop and visit since there is no politics, no bad stuff, no sad stuff, etc. Just a bunch of folks sharing their days, etc. In fact, gonna just have this thread ad my only link to here, lol. I rarely go to twatter any more either, so I am off to there to dump all political folks I have been following, and stick with cute animal pics, beautiful photography, and try like hell to save myself.
> 
> ...


I agree Gracie. That's why I took a break from here, ie, the website. Just way too much... well... I won't go into it because I don't want it to sound political. Let's just say this place has far too many people I vehemently disagree with, and it just isn't necessary to let them ruin my day. I've checked back in here in the CS lately and it's still very pleasant. I was surprised to find some old friends still posting here as well.

A little while back I asked if anyone here was on Gab. Evidently no one, but I think it's a pretty cool place. Basically same as twitter, except conservatives don't get banned, and there's extremely few leftists. I'm @Real_Wyatt_Earp on there, if anyone is curious.  Wyatt Earp (@Real_Wyatt_Earp) / Gab Social


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 2, 2021)

Hi all.  Been having an ongoing problem with the washing machine drain apparently backing up.  After two snake jobs over the last year and a half had the plumbers come by and jet the the who system.  They first snaked it, then ran a scope and we could see some roots and lots of built up sludge, those problems are taken care of.  Was running the washing machine while they were here and sure enough it appeared to back up again.  On closer inspection we determined the drain pipe itself was the culprit, most likely cracked.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 2, 2021)

007 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I have been here at USMB less and less, mostly due to how depressing it is. Non stop barrage of bad news, and I'm having a hard time with dealing with our new administration in DC, and the negativity constantly going on. It brings me even more down than I already am.
> ...


I have an account at Gab, but rarely go any more. I just like to visit old and new friends here in the good atmosphere CoffeeShop. 

But...now I am going to go play on the balconey. One of the residents gave me all her plants. Ill try to take a pic. Used to be all fake plants. Well..now they are all real, except for the trees in pots. Those are fake, and I wanted them for privacy. Old people have binoculars when bored, lol. Actually, so do I. But I don't look in their apartments. Still...some of the more bored, grumpy ones MIGHT. Hence..fake trees. This summer, at night I plan to sit out there in my undies and probably nothing else. I don't wanna give some old fart a heart attack seeing the One Boobed Wonder enjoying a summer night sitting in my patio chair, lol.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 2, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Beautress, I commend you for learning to swim in your 50's.  As an adult, I have often wondered if I had been able to go out of town for year round training, like my teammates, whose parents drove them to a nearby city with world class swim programs, and 3 of whomwent to the Olympics, could I have made it to the Canadian team?  I was a summer swimmer - my mother didn't even own a car.
> 
> The ribbons and medals were more good luck than good management.  Swimming lessons were free in my town when I was growing up.  So was swim team.  All you needed was a Speedo and a bathing cap.  The Kiwanis Club and the YMCA funded the swimming lessons and paid for the coaches, and they were AMAZING coaches.  My memories of swim team are connected to some of the happiest times in my childhood.
> 
> ...



Back in Kansas I was Executive Director of a large social agency that included, with other things, an almost Olympic sized indoor pool offering recreational swimming, swim lessons, and certified Red Cross lifeguard and SWI training. I've always loved to swim though never competitively. But just in case I was needed I did take the training and got my lifeguard and SWI certifications courtesy of my HPER staff.

I found out that kids almost instinctively learn to swim quite effortlessly and for the vast majority fearlessly. Those afraid of the water, we learned how to slowly and methodically teach them to overcome that fear. We even had infant programs where babies and very young toddlers were carefully and slowly introduced to the water. When submerged the babies quickly, almost instinctively learned to hold their breath and kick for the surface and tread water long enough for an adult to get to them. A little insurance against drowning in an unexpected mishap. (Know what you're doing before trying this with your kids and grandkids at home though please.)

Few non swimming adults have the natural instincts most kids do, but most can learn even at middle age or in their senior years.  I had no success with adults of any age who were really afraid of the water though.  It is a powerful phobia.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 2, 2021)

007 said:


> T-8 days until auction day.



Got my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 2, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Beautress, I commend you for learning to swim in your 50's.  As an adult, I have often wondered if I had been able to go out of town for year round training, like my teammates, whose parents drove them to a nearby city with world class swim programs, and 3 of whomwent to the Olympics, could I have made it to the Canadian team?  I was a summer swimmer - my mother didn't even own a car.
> ...



You have to be a really strong swimmer to pass that lifeguard test Foxfyre.  I tried to get recertified in my 50's, and I could do everything but the 25 foot plunge.  I kept coming up right around 20 feet and travelled no further.  I could even do the speed swim because I was training with a Masters Swim team so I had no trouble with a speed test.  

In my late 40's, when I was training with the Swim Club, I would go to public fitness swims on the days when the Club didn't train.  While I swam in the "medium speed lane", with the Swim Club, the guys in our "fast lane" were going out for the Olympic trials and the only other woman in the medium lane was winning Masters World Championships.  

When I went out to public lane swims.  I swam in the fast lane.  And invariably, some hard bodied 20 something, would see me putting my hat and googles on, take no note of the Speedo at all, and say "This is the Fast Lane.  You should move to a slower lane."  I would wait for them to swim away, and then catch up and pass them.  I was waiting at the other end of the pool for the guy to finish his lap.  There was one young man, nice 6-pack, who had arrived at the pool at the same time I did, and had only done 2 laps in his workout, but when he was lapped by a middle aged grandma, he left the pool.

One of my swimming friends is a woman I used to compete against as a kid.  I never beat her.  Nobody did. Not in Canada.  She had a similar clown say virtually the same thing to her, but in her case somebody at her home pool (where she is worshipped as a legend of the sport), grabbed the guy and said "Don't you know who that is?  That's PATTY, FUCKING, THOMPSON.  It was all she could do not to laugh out loud at the "PATTY, FUCKING THOMPSON".  The young man turned white, apologized, and ran away.





__





						Patty Thompson – Alderwood Teddy Bares masters swim team
					






					atb.biscuit.ca
				




Putting arrogant young twits in their place, just never gets old.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 2, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



Yes, no way could I get recertified now. My ears won't let me submerge more than a few feet without extreme discomfort and I no longer have the strength or stamina I had then. As for qualifying for SWI forget it.  I can still swim though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 2, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Hi all.  Been having an ongoing problem with the washing machine drain apparently backing up.  After two snake jobs over the last year and a half had the plumbers come by and jet the the who system.  They first snaked it, then ran a scope and we could see some roots and lots of built up sludge, those problems are taken care of.  Was running the washing machine while they were here and sure enough it appeared to back up again.  On closer inspection we determined the drain pipe itself was the culprit, most likely cracked.



Some of those problems can be maddening to find the solution. We had a hot water leak one time and worried how much floor the plumber would have to tear out to find it. He nailed it with the first drill and fixed it with no problem.

The next water leak we had, the plumber drilled holes all over the house until he finally found it in the sprinkler system in the back yard.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 2, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all.  Been having an ongoing problem with the washing machine drain apparently backing up.  After two snake jobs over the last year and a half had the plumbers come by and jet the the who system.  They first snaked it, then ran a scope and we could see some roots and lots of built up sludge, those problems are taken care of.  Was running the washing machine while they were here and sure enough it appeared to back up again.  On closer inspection we determined the drain pipe itself was the culprit, most likely cracked.
> ...


The estimate for replacing the washing machine drain line was emailed to me, I almost choked!!  Think I might be doing this myself..........


----------



## beautress (Apr 2, 2021)

007 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 474698
> ...


Yesterday, bright and early I went to the chicken pen where 3 small adult ducks live in peace among the big black roosters and black, brown, and white hens. I noticed the 4 inch by 30 inch wide child's dollar store wading pool had a hole in it' so I hopped in the truck, went to Tractor Supply and found a super sturdy, small field stock watering trough that now serves as their pond and hopefully will last them a lifetime on account of its cost. It was a joy to see them swimming around in it an hour later after feeding and watering the chickens. Both yesterday and today the hens gave us 22 eggs both yesterday and today, which reminds me I need to wash, carton, and refrigerate before hitting the sack. The boys put the little pedal boat together, but I'm going to wait till tomorrow before I pedal around Freedom Lake behind the house but is west of the back forty ....okay 40 square yards....   

I haven't seen the great white egrets this year but did see the blackest heronlike bird a few weeks back. Not sure what it was but for several years a mauve "blue heron" visited Freedom Lake's eastern shore.

It's so good to see everyone here at Foxfyre's masterpiece usmb coffee lounge. Time to wash some eggs. ♡♡♡


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 3, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Or maybe get a different estimate?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 3, 2021)

beautress said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



We play 42 every Thursday with some folks who live in Corrales, a small village with rural flavor nestled between Albuquerque and Rio Rancho that form one big metroplex--sort of like Dallas/Fort worth but not nearly that big. Anyhow our friends have a couple of acres or more of land as do most folks in that area. For the last several years, a flock of sandhill cranes have taken up residence to winter in their backdoor neighbor's back yard.  The neighbor makes sure they have food and water of course. It has been fun watching them all winter when it is our turn to go there. Yesterday though they were gone no doubt headed north somewhere to their summer nesting and hunting grounds.


----------



## gipper (Apr 3, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Did you check your homeowners insurance? It might be a covered loss.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 3, 2021)

Anne has had chickens for years and gets so many, she passes them out to every neighbor on the block. Or used to, until prior to the fire. By then she only had 6 chickens. Anyway...she washed them and crated them but NEVER put them in the fridge. She said once you do that, then they have a time stamp in eating them. She kept hers in a dark dry corner of the kitchen on a shelf, all stacked neatly. So...just letting you know eggs don't need refrigeration once laid. Its only IF you put them in the fridge they have a due date.


I taught MrGs son how to swim when he was age 3. He was mighty scared of the water, but would sit on the edge of the pool, and put his feet on the first step that led to the 3 foot section. So, I got a roll of quarters and asked if he wanted one? Yes. So Put it on the first step. Easy to pick up. I said I had ALOT more. I put 2 on the second step. He balked. So I did a few laps to let him think about it. Finally, he pushed his arm in to where the water was at his shoulder. He grabbed them.  I put a dollars worth on the third step. This one regarded face getting wet. He didn't balk that time, but asked HOW he could get it with is face having to go in so he could see where to pick them up. I said hold your breath and go get them. Finally, I talked him in to putting his face in the water and watching me take a huge breath, reach down, grab the coins and come back up. He decided if I could, he could. He did. I placed the rest of the coins at the bottom of the pool, near the hand bar. Told him to hold it, come does the steps til the water hit his chin. Hold breath, hold bar, look down, grab. To my amazement, he did immediately. Later that afternoon he was happily glued to the step bar, but playing in the water. Not long after, he was dog paddling. Then actually swimming. End of summer, he was a very good swimmer.


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 3, 2021)

To Gracie and 007:

I have a group of long-time friends who are more like family than friends.  There are six of us - four women, two men.  We are all single, for the first time.  The last marriage in the group ended just before Christmas, and we're still getting our friend through that one.  

Some of us have been hanging out together either online or in real life since 1999.  We met through our mutual obsession/love of figure skating, but over the years we discovered other sporting interests, and formed really deep bonds of friendship.  I am the oldest, and the only retiree in the group.  The youngest members are late 30's.  

Throughout the pandemic, we have functioned as a support network for one another, and what we've all been talking about lately is "feeling stuck".  It's hard to make future plans when we have no idea what the new normal will really look like.  There are things I should do, and need to do, but it's hard to get moving.   

The lockdown and never ending plague, is becoming mentally hard on all of us.  Last Spring, I thought I was acing lockdown, and my hair starting falling out.  I had bald patches on the left side of my head.  My hairdresser said it looked like it had been "faded".  And she said it was from stress.  So much for acing the lockdown, but it made me realize this is harder on all of us than we knew.

I was chatting about this with one of my friends, and he said that he was having similar feelings, and that's when the whole group started talking about the mental health effects of living alone during lockdown.  While caring for my new cat has been a God-send of a distraction for me, not everyone has something to keep them going.  Problems seem larger when you have nothing to do but stew about them all day long.  I've learned that one.

Also getting outside.  Thank heavens the nicer weather is here.  There is an eagle nesting grounds just outside of town I may peddle out to visit.  Living by the water out in the country is just amazing.  I've seen lots of birds I've only ever seen pictures of and a few I had to google.  Fresh air and sunshine are good for the soul.  Also gardening, and digging in the dirt.  Sunshine on your shoulders does indeed, make you happy.

There are still days when I feel like I'm just hanging on by my fingernails.  My friends all say similar things.  If we had health or money concerns to add to the stress, I don't know how I'd cope.  I also feel like I really shouldn't be complaining, because I don't feel like I have "real" problems - like health or money.  

It's just all a mess and I just want it gone.  I'm opening up to you all to tell you you're not alone in how you're feeling.  We're all feeling it, no matter how well or poorly our governments are dealing with things, no matter what our economic situations are, even those who are economically and health wise, getting through this, are finding it hard to do so.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 3, 2021)

Saturday morning!

Springtime is planting time...But beware of those pesky garden bandits.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 3, 2021)

gipper said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Speaking from experience, I highly doubt it.  The insurance company is your friend until you have a claim, and then their job is to "minimize their loss", not yours.  Your tree, your problem.  

The only hope he might have is if the tree is on the roadway "right of way", and the municipality is responsible for its maintenance.  That's how it works here.  Then the damage caused by the roots becomes a municipal expense, and you can recover at least some of your costs to repair it.


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 3, 2021)

Oddball said:


> Saturday morning!
> 
> Springtime is planting time...But beware of those pesky garden bandits.
> 
> Let the cartoon begin!



Those "pesky garden bandits" don't become a problem until Fall.  Those fuckers are perfectly willing to let you plant your crops, and tend those plants all summer long, but as soon as harvest time starts, be prepared for assholes to be climbing your fences and stealing your "special plants".


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 3, 2021)

Well, it’s Easter time again.  As a kid I never bought into the Santa Claus thing but when I found out the truth about the Easter Bunny I became so depressed I nearly didn’t pass the 8th grade


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 3, 2021)

Big Black Dog said:


> Well, it’s Easter time again.  As a kid I never bought into the Santa Claus thing but when I found out the truth about the Easter Bunny I became so depressed I nearly didn’t pass the 8th grade



I'm an Easter curmudgeon.  I don't have a problem with "paganizing" Christmas with evergreens and lights, and feasting and all.  It's a birthday party so decorations, food and gifts are appropriate, but symbols of the Spring pagan fertility festival (eggs, rabbits, chicks) and chocolate to celebrate the Crucifixion and Resurrection, just seems very wrong.

I am far more upset about the secularization and pagan fertility symbols around Easter than I am about any kind of "War on Christmas".   Even though I do love chocolate rabbits.  And Cadbury's Easter Creme Eggs.  I look forward to those every year.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 3, 2021)

gipper said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Unless things have dramatically changed in 10 years or so, Hombre & I, both licensed insurance adjusters back then, say no. I know of no HO policy that would cover a clogged water line inside your own property lines.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 3, 2021)

They're captioning this photo with requests for translators on Twitter.




I read it effortlessly.

I'm weird.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 4, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> To Gracie and 007:
> 
> I have a group of long-time friends who are more like family than friends.  There are six of us - four women, two men.  We are all single, for the first time.  The last marriage in the group ended just before Christmas, and we're still getting our friend through that one.
> 
> ...


I have a dear online friend I have been yakking with for over 20 years. We met while I was blabbering about how much I loved Maui, and that drew us both into the mutual love of the place. Met her twice. Once, at her place in Wyoming for a 3 day visit. Second time, we scheduled a trip to Maui for a week and saw her while there because she booked for the same time. I care for her very much. The other friend is Anne. I feel the same about her. All of us are in our middle to late 60's. My newest buddy is Judie..she is 80..or 82. We have soooooo much in common its scarey. I will miss her when we leave here but I want out more than I want to be at this apt complex. But I will only be 2 hours away. I can always come for a visit. I doubt I will ever see the one in Wyoming again though. But we keep in touch often.

Thanks for the great post. Makes me feel better for some odd reason.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 4, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> They're captioning this photo with requests for translators on Twitter.
> View attachment 475930
> 
> I read it effortlessly.
> ...


I find the younger the generation, the more stupid they are. I read it fine too. But the ones that wrote it? Oy.


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 4, 2021)

beautress said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Beautress:  You shouldn't wash your eggs, until you go to use them.  There is a natural coating to the egg to keep air and bacteria out, and washing removes that coating.  They'll keep longer and better if you don't wash them until you either use them or sell them.

My parents kept chickens when I was a child.  My oldest moved from Toronto to the country so she could keep chickens in her yard.  She has 2 acres about 15 minutes outside of town, where she insulated a large garden shed and built a big chicken run in the backyard.  She had both ducks and chickens.

She had a white runner duck named Dilbert.  He reminded me of the crazy duck with the "excess of personality" in the movie "Babe".  If the chickens escaped their run, and headed for the neighbour's garden, Dilbert was leading the flock.  He was trouble with a capital T, and he acted all innocent when caught.  Everyone in the family had Dilbert stories.  My daughter called him a "jerk".  

My husband found him dead in the coop one morning.  Not a mark on him.  Natural causes by all appearances.  The whole family went into mourning over that jerk of a duck.  He was an original.


----------



## beautress (Apr 4, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


The boys brought them in covered with dry excrement up until two days ago. I had no choice but to wash them dry them, and reinspect before putting them into their respective egg cartons then into the refrigerator. I don't know why but they have brought them in perfectly clean for 2 days. I don't miss the mess one bit. Thanks for the tips. I'm still inspecting every egg, though.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 4, 2021)

Minnesota high school hockey tournament was a but of a downer this year....Now crowd in the arena because of covid panic porn.

But at least we still have the All-hair team to maintain a measure of normalcy....


----------



## beautress (Apr 4, 2021)

Hope it's been a happy Easter for all. I spent the day in prayer for lots of stuff. Yesterday, Dish played out something called The Bible emphasizing things that give mankind hope and peace. I liked the story of Daniel and the Sermon on the Mount several hours later. It was some kind of epic series and was free of charge for those who use Dish as their satellite tv. That said hope everyone has a great week ahead with good health and a happy heart. ♡♡♡♡♡♡♡


----------



## beautress (Apr 4, 2021)

Oddball said:


> Minnesota high school hockey tournament was a but of a downer this year....Now crowd in the arena because of covid panic porn.
> 
> But at least we still have the All-hair team to maintain a measure of normalcy....


Aaaaaaaaay! For your home teams, Oddball.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 4, 2021)

beautress said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Minnesota high school hockey tournament was a but of a downer this year....Now crowd in the arena because of covid panic porn.
> ...


Haven't been able to attend for the fourth year now....Miss my superfan buddies that I've become accustomed to seeing and chatting with at the games.

I vow to make certain I go to the tourney next spring.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 4, 2021)

Getting to know folks in a setting like the Coffee Shop or elsewhere on line is not the same as meeting in person. But I definitely feel like I get to know on line friends. And I do count you all as friends.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 4, 2021)

Man, I've really missed attending this event...


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 4, 2021)

Oddball said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



Sports without fans is like a hotdog without a bun & mustard or I bet we could come up with a lot of metaphors. Enjoyed the video though.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 4, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


Great as the video is, it's nothing like being there....It's It's unlike any other sports event I've ever attended.

Howard Cosell called the tourney "the greatest amateur sports spectacle in America"....And he was 100% correct.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 5, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Getting to know folks in a setting like the Coffee Shop or elsewhere on line is not the same as meeting in person. But I definitely feel like I get to know on line friends. And I do count you all as friends.


For years.....


----------



## Oddball (Apr 5, 2021)

Flew my PG today for the first time in two years.

Was a a little hesitant and rusty as I got the canopy overhead,....But was able to forward kite for the 100 yards to  the edge of the hill, so I just hucked it and flew off.

So nice...So smooth....So great to get back in the air.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 5, 2021)

Oddball said:


> Flew my PG today for the first time in two years.
> 
> Was a a little hesitant and rusty as I got the canopy overhead,....But was able to forward kite for the 100 yards to  the edge of the hill, so I just hucked it and flew off.
> 
> So nice...So smooth....So great to get back in the air.



It must feel amazing. I used to spend hours on the top of Sandia Crest, our Albuquerque mountain, watching the paragliders launch and play in the thermal currents until they headed out into the city. I'm too old now to learn/risk it, but when I was younger, if I had had the opportunity. . .I probably would have opted to be over water though.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 5, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Flew my PG today for the first time in two years.
> ...


Never too late to get a tandem with a competent experienced instructor.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 5, 2021)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Haven't really missed having a cold one.  I do enjoy beer but not to the point of craving it.  Haven't looked back yet and am looking forward to a summer of work with water from the well as my favorite beverage.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 5, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Well...i havent done a pencil drawing in over 40 years. This was supposed to be a rough sketch, but Unexpected Journey Hobbit movie came on and i just kept sketching. I finished when the movie ended so i told myself that it took that long to draw, oh HAYELL no would i attempt to paint all those wrinkles. Nope nope triple nope.
> However, i am pleased with the results and will frame/hang it cuz its the last pencil drawing. Killed me fingers/wrist and gave me a headache to boot. Nam vet here printed it out for me after scanning the smaller original so its about 13x18 frame i found.
> Anyway...


Wonderful, Gracie!  I'm thinking of taking up my pencils and paints again but am still strapped for time.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 5, 2021)

Ridgerunner said:


> Hey gallantwarrior ...  Aloha my cyber phriend... Just read a blurb online and immediately thought of you... Not knowing your tree cover situation don't know if something like this would even be worth while...
> 
> How good is Starlink satellite internet from SpaceX? I tried it out (msn.com)


Aloha, Ridgerunner!!  I'll have to check this out.  I have lots of trees but have been clearing around my house and barn in order to keep wildfires at bay should my place be threatened.  Thanks!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 5, 2021)

beautress said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


I suspect my hens and turkeys may be laying eggs under the house.  Snow still covers everything else but there is enough daylight to prompt egg-laying.  Things are melting but slowly and we are expecting another cold snap later this week.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 5, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Guess they'll be here shortly.  We have lots of sandhills here and their passing in Spring and Fall makes a notable signal of the changing of seasons.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 5, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Anne has had chickens for years and gets so many, she passes them out to every neighbor on the block. Or used to, until prior to the fire. By then she only had 6 chickens. Anyway...she washed them and crated them but NEVER put them in the fridge. She said once you do that, then they have a time stamp in eating them. She kept hers in a dark dry corner of the kitchen on a shelf, all stacked neatly. So...just letting you know eggs don't need refrigeration once laid. Its only IF you put them in the fridge they have a due date.
> 
> 
> I taught MrGs son how to swim when he was age 3. He was mighty scared of the water, but would sit on the edge of the pool, and put his feet on the first step that led to the 3 foot section. So, I got a roll of quarters and asked if he wanted one? Yes. So Put it on the first step. Easy to pick up. I said I had ALOT more. I put 2 on the second step. He balked. So I did a few laps to let him think about it. Finally, he pushed his arm in to where the water was at his shoulder. He grabbed them.  I put a dollars worth on the third step. This one regarded face getting wet. He didn't balk that time, but asked HOW he could get it with is face having to go in so he could see where to pick them up. I said hold your breath and go get them. Finally, I talked him in to putting his face in the water and watching me take a huge breath, reach down, grab the coins and come back up. He decided if I could, he could. He did. I placed the rest of the coins at the bottom of the pool, near the hand bar. Told him to hold it, come does the steps til the water hit his chin. Hold breath, hold bar, look down, grab. To my amazement, he did immediately. Later that afternoon he was happily glued to the step bar, but playing in the water. Not long after, he was dog paddling. Then actually swimming. End of summer, he was a very good swimmer.


It's true that once refrigerated eggs have a time limit.  If my hens' eggs are clean from the nest, I don't wash them until I am ready to use them.  There is a natural coating that helps preserve them and they stay fresh for quite a while.  I'm looking forward to fresh eggs.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 5, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> To Gracie and 007:
> 
> I have a group of long-time friends who are more like family than friends.  There are six of us - four women, two men.  We are all single, for the first time.  The last marriage in the group ended just before Christmas, and we're still getting our friend through that one.
> 
> ...


I hope that these trials are soon ended.  Best to you and your friends, Dragonlady.


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 5, 2021)

Oddball said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



Hips and knees, Oddball.  We don't bounce like we used to.  Old bones snap like dry twigs.  But is sounds like fun.  The closest you can get to flying.

I am hoping to go ballooning for my birthday, in May.  I wanted to do it last year, but lockdown.  I may not have any better luck this year, but there' still a chance.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 5, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Dragonlady, I fully agree about washing the eggs.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 5, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Getting to know folks in a setting like the Coffee Shop or elsewhere on line is not the same as meeting in person. But I definitely feel like I get to know on line friends. And I do count you all as friends.


We almost met a couple of years ago but I couldn't drive fast enough from Tahoe.  Alas!  The people I've met online and later face-to-face have been wonderful people.  I consider y'all my friends here, though.  I share much more with you folks than with others I have almost daily contact with.  Luvs ya!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 5, 2021)

Oddball said:


> Flew my PG today for the first time in two years.
> 
> Was a a little hesitant and rusty as I got the canopy overhead,....But was able to forward kite for the 100 yards to  the edge of the hill, so I just hucked it and flew off.
> 
> So nice...So smooth....So great to get back in the air.


I used to fly at Sand City across the bay from Monterey.  I buddy of mine had one of the original Icarus models, built it in his garage.  We flew that from a hillside down the coast.  What a trip.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 5, 2021)

I guess I've been AWOL again for a while.  The year advances and I'm flowing with it as it moves along.  It's colder than usual for this time of year but things are melting. Goats are being brats, jumping their fence and tearing up my hay.  I'm glad to see y'all here and going strong.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 5, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



It is flying...There's no "close" about it.

When you fly right, nobody bounces...And this is especially so when doing a tandem from a highly qualified pilot.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 5, 2021)

Oddball said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



Yeah but I don't know any competent experienced instructors around here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 5, 2021)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



Wow. I wonder if any of our sandhills make it all the way up there. That would be what, over 3600 miles from Albuquerque to Anchorage?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 5, 2021)

gallantwarrior said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Flew my PG today for the first time in two years.
> ...



I have a daughter in Marina just north of Sand City. . .works in Monterey when she isn't working from home. We've been out there now and again running up and down Hwy 1, but I don't think I saw any paragliders.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 5, 2021)

Here's a pretty good video providing what paragliding off Sandia Crest is like. Obviously with terrain like that, you really have to know what you're doing.  Good sound track too.


----------



## Mortimer (Apr 6, 2021)

I have that priest neck thingy... Does that look good?


----------



## Mortimer (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## Mortimer (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## 007 (Apr 7, 2021)

gallantwarrior said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Yep, I have my own well also, and the water is so good it's almost sweet. Have an ice maker in the freezer too so a big awesome glass of ice water is always just a few seconds away, love it.

I'll no doubt get a lot more done around here this year not suffering from the ails of frequent hangovers. The auction for the loader/backhoe is Friday, and I'm pretty excited about that. That thing has my name all over it and it's coming home with me. Every day I'm outside I find something new I can do with it around here, besides the big jobs I've been thinking about for years. Yeah so not drinking is surprisingly easy. I don't even think about it. The only thing I miss is the occasional socializing at the tavern, but don't want to hang there even if I didn't drink with the covid still raging on. Thank God I've got a little land to play on and a nice shop to putz around in with projects. Pretty easy to stay busy around here. There's plenty to do and no reason to be bored.


----------



## 007 (Apr 7, 2021)

Gotta take off here in about half an hour to get the ole eye balls checked out. I get them checked every two years. Got a lot of what they call "strings" in my right eye. It's fractures in the gel inside your eye that appear as strings. Wish there was something they could do about the damn things. They sure are aggravating. Need a new pair of prescription shades too.


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 7, 2021)

I'm off to spend the day with my friend who lives around the corner.  She has a large patio set she wants to sell, before they come to install her new windows.  I'm going to help her list it on the local buy and sell.  And she's going to start my seeds for me.

I bought an ounce of Lemon Haze from a grower in BC last summer while waiting for last year's crop to mature, and it was amazing pot.  It was also full of seeds.  I got about 60 of them, so we're going to sort through them, sex them, and she'll start them for me.  I have no success at all with starting seeds.  She buys seeds off the internet that are all guaranteed female.  But they're $20 each.

 The little shitheads from Meth Manor who jumped her fence and stole plants last year are of no concern.  One is doing 3 years less a day in the Provincial lock up, and the other is having his arm amputated.  Heroin use will destroy your veins.  His fence jumping days are over too.


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 8, 2021)

On Day 1 of our third lockdown, I give you a sign ‘o the times in Ontario today:


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 8, 2021)

Just finished up cooking a pound of bacon as bacon bits.  I think there's about an eighth of a pound left after taste testing...........  It's important to make sure they're done properly........


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 8, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Just finished up cooking a pound of bacon as bacon bits.  I think there's about an eighth of a pound left after taste testing...........  It's important to make sure they're done properly........



Mmmm, bacon.  The reason I will never be a vegetarian.


----------



## beautress (Apr 8, 2021)

Oddball said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


Hope they work hard and win.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 9, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> On Day 1 of our third lockdown, I give you a sign ‘o the times in Ontario today:



It seems that way sometimes Dragonlady.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 9, 2021)

Couple of days ago I scored a 5 pound prime rib roast for $27.  Cut them into 10 steaks today and had one........  That was good!


----------



## 007 (Apr 9, 2021)

Well... no tractor. I knew it was coming by the huge size of the crowd. There just had to be someone there with more money but less brains than me. $10,000 would have been high for this older tractor, and I pushed it further than I wanted to. But when it got back to me at $14,750, I backed out, but, I made that prick pay for it. He paid $14,500 plus 5.5% tax, so over $15,000. No way in hell am I going to pay over $15,000 for an old 1970's something, two wheel drive loader, back hoe, even in good shape. So even though I didn't get it, I made someone else pay more than it was worth. You can find them much, much newer with a cab, radio, heat, A/C, 4 wheel drive, starting at around $20K, so, I keep looking.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 9, 2021)

gallantwarrior 's comment about the sandhill cranes in Alaska got me curious enough to do some research re where our New Mexico cranes go in the summer. And they have indeed found tagged birds from Alaska and even Siberia Russia who return to our Bosque del Apache refuge area south of Albuquerque every winter. I suppose if I could tie a message onto the leg of one of them, it would be a real stretch for GW to find that specific bird in Alaska though. 








						Sandhill Cranes In Flight at Bosque del Apache
					

The annual winter migration has brought sandhill cranes, snow geese, and ducks to Bosque del Apache National Wildlife Refuge. Bird-watchers brave the cold winter morning temperatures to photograph and catch a glimpse of the magic.



					www.newmexico.org


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Apr 9, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> On Day 1 of our third lockdown, I give you a sign ‘o the times in Ontario today:



mmm .. I didn't know you were Canadian.. (or I forgot)   

My brother went back to London, Ontario to renew his first love, now, he's stuck in Canada but luckily he's in love...
.


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 10, 2021)

Lumpy 1 said:


> mmm .. I didn't know you were Canadian.. (or I forgot)
> 
> My brother went back to London, Ontario to renew his first love, now, he's stuck in Canada but luckily he's in love...
> .



I grew up not far from London, went to Western University, and my ex is from London.  I have a lot of family in the area, but I haven't been back in years.  Hope it works out for your brother.  

We listed my friend's patio set on the local buy sell.  She was adamant she wanted $1000 for a used patio set.  I've had little to no success with the local buy sell page, but I took one of the tub chairs outside into the sunshine, photographed it, and sent the pictures to post on the buy/sell page.  

Less than 24 hours later it was gone.  Two women got into a bidding war, and raced their pick up trucks to her house to pick it up.  They offered more than she was asking.  The loser is now dissing my friend on the buy/sell website.  I'm gob smacked.  I had no idea that people paid so much money for outdoor dining sets.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2021)

well, home called. And we decided to let it go and stay here for awhile longer. 5 years we waited. I have no desire to go back any more. We lived there 30 years and the past 4 years, I have been praying to go home. 

Why did we decide not to go back? Because there is nothing there for us anymore. The dogs are gone. So is our life we had there. We are now northern cali people, and who knows what tomorrow will bring. So instead of trying to capture that which is gone forever, we look forward...to see what awaits us.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 10, 2021)

Saturday morning!

Swearing off of wabbits is easier said than done.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 10, 2021)

Gracie said:


> well, home called. And we decided to let it go and stay here for awhile longer. 5 years we waited. I have no desire to go back any more. We lived there 30 years and the past 4 years, I have been praying to go home.
> 
> Why did we decide not to go back? Because there is nothing there for us anymore. The dogs are gone. So is our life we had there. We are now northern cali people, and who knows what tomorrow will bring. So instead of trying to capture that which is gone forever, we look forward...to see what awaits us.



I feel the same way about Toronto.  When I first moved out to the country in 2014, I missed the city terribly.  The live sports, concerts, ballet, and theatre, and my friends and neighbours.  My oldest daughter still works in Toronto one day a week and I went into the city on Sundays with her as often as possible.

The last time I spent day in Toronto was over a year ago.  I visited my old office building on Bay Street, and the Scotiabank Staff Cafeteria (open to the public if you know where it is), where I ate lunch most days for nearly 20 years.  I visited the neighbourhood coffee shop next to the park where my daughter played T-Ball, and where for more than 20 years, the same staff served me so frequently I referred to the place as "my second home", and the houses where my husband and I spent more than 30 years of our lives.  I didn't see a single person I knew.  

Most of my favorite fabric and sewing wholesalers in the Fashion District are gone because of the off-shoring.  That's been happening for a while, but the "button store" closed.  I wept.  I didn't see a single person I recognize at Scotia Plaza, or in the cafeteria.  The only people I met that I knew were my butcher and my green grocer at St. Lawrence Market.  The lady at the coffee stall who blended our coffee beans, died of cancer. 

Only one of my friends still lives in Toronto.  We've all moved away.  Even I could afford to live in the city, on less than half of the money I used to make, my friends and my neighbours are all gone.  Here, I have affordable living with new friends, neighbours, and a wonderful active life with travel, and fun.  My kids all live within a 45 minute drive of my house.  Life is much different than it was in the city, but it's very, very good.

.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 10, 2021)

With the weather slowly warming in New Mexico, Hombre and I are again almost motivated to start again going through the many MANY boxes in our garage and getting rid of what we no longer need or use as well as discover a few 'treasures' we had forgotten about.

But one thing that seems be be permanent are old keys that we have no idea what they fit but are afraid to throw away if we should happen to need one for something.

And do ya'll also have a box full of computer and appliance cords that you have no idea what they once attached to but don't throw them away just in case one is needed somewhere?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 10, 2021)

To 007 sorry you missed out at the auction but yeah, sometimes it's best just to let something go and look for something better. 

To Gracie and Dragonlady et al, going 'home' is often neither possible nor advisable and/or isn't all that attractive anymore. We've lived several places that we just loved, were definitely at home, definitely had benefit of community and a sense of belonging. We were terribly homesick when we left and tried our best to return, but that never worked out for us. And now we visit those places and thank our lucky stars we were not able to go back because it just isn't the way it used to be anymore, and there is really nothing there for us any more.


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 10, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> To 007 sorry you missed out at the auction but yeah, sometimes it's best just to let something go and look for something better.
> 
> To Gracie and Dragonlady et al, going 'home' is often neither possible nor advisable and/or isn't all that attractive anymore. We've lived several places that we just loved, were definitely at home, definitely had benefit of community and a sense of belonging. We were terribly homesick when we left and tried our best to return, but that never worked out for us. And now we visit those places and thank our lucky stars we were not able to go back because it just isn't the way it used to be anymore, and there is really nothing there for us any more.



Our old house on Degrassi Street in Toronto just sold for $1,195,000.  That's more than ten times what it was offered to us for in 1992.  We were renting with an option to buy, and waiting for the chance.  When the owner lost his job, we jumped at the opportunity to get in on the best prices in a decade.  It's a good thing I didn't have a mouth full of coffee when that listing page came up on my laptop.  But that was my favourite house ever, and my favourite neighbourhood ever.  The neighbours were an interesting and eclectic group.  A lot of artists and entertainment industry people, mixed it with young people on the way up in the financial district, and blue collar people who had grown up in the neighbourhood.  One woman hosted a children's show on TV Ontario.  Having no children of her own, used the neighbourhood kids to test run games and craft ideas for her show. 

The neighbours were inviting us in for a glass of wine while the movers we unloading the truck.  There were a slew of neighbourhood kids, who all hung out together like a mini rat pack.  Our daughter was 1 year old when we moved in and 10 when we moved on.  Even at that point, many of our former neighbours who were part of what made it such a special place to live at the time, had already left - mostly because the couples had split.  It wasn't the same. 

The Tango Palace was the very special coffee house I spoke of.  The same people worked there the whole time we lived in Toronto.  We used to go there for adult treats when our daughter played T-Ball, and between the best latte in Toronto, and pastries from a small bakery getting written up in national magazines at the time (Dufflet), we were hooked on the place, and since we were always living within walking distance of the place, it was a frequent destination.

We also lived within walking distance of the movie studio production facilities, meaning that shows in search of audiences offered a lot of free tickets to stuff.  There was a lot of "free shit" that goes on in downtown Toronto.  Somebody is always calling with free tickets to something.  We had a Russian "Nutcracker on Ice" show come to downtown Toronto at Christmas time.  The show lost money, and the producers wanted to "paper the house".  Because I knew people in figure skating, everyone in my firm was offered free tickets.  200 of us went and enjoyed and incredible show - for free.

I've been to numerous Raptors games and have NEVER paid for a ticket.  I wouldn't be going if I did.  One seat for one game is more than $100.  We used to go to a lot of stuff before our daughter was born, when we lived in a cheap rent controlled building.  After we had a baby and moved into a house, we only if the tickets were free.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2021)

For the past couple of years, I have been having bad dreams. All of them were of home. Dark, forboding, foggy, misty. I took it as a sign I would never be able to go back. Every dream was like that. Me, searching for our house, winding up in town but lost in the fog. Always nighttime. Always misty or foggy, always scarey.

Last night/early morning, I had a different dream. This one was me going back to the apts I managed, but they were in ruins and none where they were supposed to be. Like, some giant took each unit, tossed them around in a hat, then plopped them back down again in the same property but the apt numbers were all mixed up. And all of them were like shacks. A cock fight was going on across the street and a turtle with the face of a pug kept chasing me around until I gave it some leaves which it happily munched on instead of my leg. 2 people I have not seen in 30 years lived there, and I asked what was wrong with the place and they said a catastrophe. I began to cry because it looked like Paradise after the fire and when I asked if it was fire or flood since everything was soggy..even the ground...they said "both".
My crying woke me up.

I take that as a sign not going back was the right decision. Something awful is going to happen there, I think. Diablo, the nuclear power plant, is about 7 miles as the crow flies. What with the world as unsettled as it is now, plus earthquakes...it wouldn't take much for Diablo to blow and take all the central coast with it. I think it is either a clue to what may be, could be, or is just a message from above that going home is NOT for us. Its not home now. Here is. For the time being.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 12, 2021)

Yes there is something interesting here.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 12, 2021)

During the $600 stimulus I helped a friend file for it on line. She has no bank account and pays no taxes, doesn't even file a return. She received her check in the mail and had another friend cash it. So when she received her $1400 check last week I took her to my bank and they refused to cash it because she had no picture ID. (Claims her purse was stolen) Anyway they told her to try Walmart.. I'm at a loss, haven't a clue how to help her out.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Apr 12, 2021)

SFC Ollie said:


> During the $600 stimulus I helped a friend file for it on line. She has no bank account and pays no taxes, doesn't even file a return. She received her check in the mail and had another friend cash it. So when she received her $1400 check last week I took her to my bank and they refused to cash it because she had no picture ID. (Claims her purse was stolen) Anyway they told her to try Walmart.. I'm at a loss, haven't a clue how to help her out.



Possibly "Cash Express"? They are everywhere.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 12, 2021)

Have her endorse the check...
deposit said check in your account...
when check clears (wait till it clears your bank, after all it is from the U.S. Government) give her the cash...


----------



## 007 (Apr 12, 2021)

Gracie said:


> well, home called. And we decided to let it go and stay here for awhile longer. 5 years we waited. I have no desire to go back any more. We lived there 30 years and the past 4 years, I have been praying to go home.
> 
> Why did we decide not to go back? Because there is nothing there for us anymore. The dogs are gone. So is our life we had there. We are now northern cali people, and who knows what tomorrow will bring. So instead of trying to capture that which is gone forever, we look forward...to see what awaits us.


Ya know, I've moved around a lot in my life, and some places I really enjoyed, but there just isn't any "going back." When I think of even visiting a place I've lived before, like Apache Junction, AZ, it actually gives me a strange feeling, because my parents would no longer be there, places and things would be different, I wouldn't know anyone, so the last thing I'd ever want to do is go there again. But like living here, this is the one place I've ever known that I can truly say "feel like home," even though I didn't grow up here, my parents did, grand parents, great grand parents, great great grand parents, and I had visited and stayed here at our cabin ever since I was old enough to remember. But, I'm the last of the last of my family here. I have some cousins in the area but I rarely see them. In fact the auction I just went to is my cousins. But, I'll sit and look at Zillow sometimes for hours at homes in places I've lived, especially in the winter when I start getting massively sick of it, but it always ends the same... I'm not going anywhere.


----------



## 007 (Apr 12, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> To 007 sorry you missed out at the auction but yeah, sometimes it's best just to let something go and look for something better.
> 
> To Gracie and Dragonlady et al, going 'home' is often neither possible nor advisable and/or isn't all that attractive anymore. We've lived several places that we just loved, were definitely at home, definitely had benefit of community and a sense of belonging. We were terribly homesick when we left and tried our best to return, but that never worked out for us. And now we visit those places and thank our lucky stars we were not able to go back because it just isn't the way it used to be anymore, and there is really nothing there for us any more.


Ya know Foxy... things happen for a reason. I'd be happy to have the loader backhoe had there not been someone there that turned it into a bidding war, and I got it for a fair price, like $5,000, so I'm glad I didn't dump a load of money on an old machine that I'd have later been mad at myself for paying so much. In fact, I hope the other person feels like that... 

I'll find something I can get a deal on sooner or later.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 12, 2021)

007 said:


> I'll find something I can get a deal on sooner or later.




I took close to 2 years looking for a replacement for my favorite pick-up 30 years ago... Patience is a virtue and money was a strong consideration in my search...


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 12, 2021)

SFC Ollie said:


> During the $600 stimulus I helped a friend file for it on line. She has no bank account and pays no taxes, doesn't even file a return. She received her check in the mail and had another friend cash it. So when she received her $1400 check last week I took her to my bank and they refused to cash it because she had no picture ID. (Claims her purse was stolen) Anyway they told her to try Walmart.. I'm at a loss, haven't a clue how to help her out.



You used to be able to deposit on a "third party endorsements" - she signs the cheque and then you sign it and you deposit in your bank account.  You're taking responsibility for her signature on the cheque because if she isn't who the two of your claim, then the cheque will be returned and your deposit reversed.  You could ask your bank about this, but I think we both know there answer is "no".  

Banks have mostly discontinued third party endorsements, especially on government cheques because of high levels of fraud, and because it take the government 6 months to returned a cheque to your bank if there is a problem.  Fraud and mailbox theft are just two of the reasons the government uses automatic deposits.    

Do you have Money Marts, or other cheque cashing parasites in the USA?.  They cash cheques for people with no bank acccounts, taking up to 3% of the amount of the cheque as a fee, but again, they are going to require her to have some kind of ID because it's a government cheque, with high rates of theft and fraud.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 13, 2021)

Shawnee_b said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > During the $600 stimulus I helped a friend file for it on line. She has no bank account and pays no taxes, doesn't even file a return. She received her check in the mail and had another friend cash it. So when she received her $1400 check last week I took her to my bank and they refused to cash it because she had no picture ID. (Claims her purse was stolen) Anyway they told her to try Walmart.. I'm at a loss, haven't a clue how to help her out.
> ...



The third party endorsement somebody suggested might no longer be an option. There was a time it was common, but now most banks won't accept a third party endorsement on a check because of the high incidence of fraud and because in most states there is like three years or so liability for the bank for accepting a fraudulent check.  Your friends' best bet I think is to bite the bullet and just open a bank account and deposit the check.


----------



## 007 (Apr 13, 2021)

Anyone else have SiriusXM? Since there's no decent radio stations anywhere near me, I get SiriusXM by the year for my truck. But recently Sirius has included streaming online, and I've been hooked on listening to the "Radio Classics" channel. It's old time radio shows that were popular before TV. I think they're highly entertaining. I'm listening to "Inner Sanctum Mysterious," The Corpse Nobody Loved.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 13, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


Unfortunately you need an ID to open an account. I told her to get a new ID. Not sure what she's going to do. Only hear from her every 2 or 3 months...


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 13, 2021)

007 said:


> Anyone else have SiriusXM? Since there's no decent radio stations anywhere near me, I get SiriusXM by the year for my truck. But recently Sirius has included streaming online, and I've been hooked on listening to the "Radio Classics" channel. It's old time radio shows that were popular before TV. I think they're highly entertaining. I'm listening to "Inner Sanctum Mysterious," The Corpse Nobody Loved.



Some of those old radio shows were wonderful, and just as entertaining, if not more so, than television has been to later generations.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 13, 2021)

SFC Ollie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Shawnee_b said:
> ...



Yes, everybody needs an ID. Not sure how anybody even functions in society without one these days.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 13, 2021)

007 said:


> Anyone else have SiriusXM? Since there's no decent radio stations anywhere near me, I get SiriusXM by the year for my truck. But recently Sirius has included streaming online, and I've been hooked on listening to the "Radio Classics" channel. It's old time radio shows that were popular before TV. I think they're highly entertaining. I'm listening to "Inner Sanctum Mysterious," The Corpse Nobody Loved.


I listen to that channel all the time when I’m driving and have been doing so for years.  I think it’s great entertainmen.  My all time fav is Dragnet.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 13, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> View attachment 479507


True story.


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 13, 2021)

007 said:


> Anyone else have SiriusXM? Since there's no decent radio stations anywhere near me, I get SiriusXM by the year for my truck. But recently Sirius has included streaming online, and I've been hooked on listening to the "Radio Classics" channel. It's old time radio shows that were popular before TV. I think they're highly entertaining. I'm listening to "Inner Sanctum Mysterious," The Corpse Nobody Loved.



CHUM-FM in Toronto used to run some of the old radio shows on Sunday nights back in the 1970's.  We used to tune in for The Shadow, which I used to listen to on the radio when I was really little, before we had a TV.  

I have Apple Music which is the best $10.99 I spend in a month.  I've had iPhones and iTunes now for more than 15 years, and Siri knows me well.  Except for some strange reason, she thinks I like Creedance.  She's not picking up on my skipping past them every time they come on.


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 13, 2021)

SFC Ollie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Shawnee_b said:
> ...



I lost all of my ID including my SIN card, and adoption papers (no birth certifcate).  But I couldn't get my SIN without a birth certificate.  I was able to just write a note to OHIP and get a replacement health card through my employer, and they mailed it to me at my address on file, but you cannot use OHIP for ID.  I'd get my husband to open the bank account, and apply for the credit card, and add me, and then use the cards for ID. 

It took me years to get enough ID to get through life my daily life without being added on my husband's accounts.  After 9/11 I couldn't even get on an airplane without photo ID, and I couldn't go to the USA any more.  My boss, who had two adopted children of her own, and knew all of the processes, helped me get a birth certificate, and now I have all kinds of ID including a passport.

You would be doing your friend a real service if you can help her get some proper ID.  If she has no bank account, she has every dollar she owns on her person or in her house making her a target.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 13, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I keep trying to tell her that, but some people just don't trust banks or the government.


----------



## 007 (Apr 14, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else have SiriusXM? Since there's no decent radio stations anywhere near me, I get SiriusXM by the year for my truck. But recently Sirius has included streaming online, and I've been hooked on listening to the "Radio Classics" channel. It's old time radio shows that were popular before TV. I think they're highly entertaining. I'm listening to "Inner Sanctum Mysterious," The Corpse Nobody Loved.
> ...


I used to have Spotify for years, but it's just standard definition with very slow bit rates. I don't know why they refuse to upgrade it. So when Amazon started it's HD and Ultra HD Music Unlimited, I switched to that. Much better sounding, extremely fast bitrates, good library.

Yeah the Spotify "Weekly Discovery" mix would usually pick a bunch of music that was nothing like what I listen to. I'd do a lot of thumbs down'ing but it didn't seem to make any difference either. Prime music is much better at picking the weekly discovery. I realize they want to mix it up a bit and throw some stuff at you that isn't normally what you'd listen to, but they get pretty far off sometimes. If it's even remotely got that cookie cutter, pop culture tone to it, it's FF, immediately. Prime music has no thumb up or down. It threw in one I liked in the last mix though... "Mary Bragg"... I like the easy listening music... good tune...

I Thought You Were Somebody Else [Official Music Video] - YouTube


----------



## 007 (Apr 14, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> View attachment 479507


Tricky... I see what ya did there.


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 14, 2021)

007 said:


> I used to have Spotify for years, but it's just standard definition with very low bit rates. I don't know why they refuse to upgrade it. So when Amazon started it's HD and Ultra HD Music Unlimited, I switched to that. Much better sounding, extremely fast bitrates, good library.
> 
> Yeah the Spotify "Weekly Discovery" mix would usually pick a bunch of music that was not anything like what I listen to. The Prime music is much better at picking the weekly discovery. I realize they want to mix it up a bit and throw some stuff at you that isn't normally what you'd listen to, but they get pretty far off sometimes. If it's even remotely got that cookie cutter, pop culture tone to it, it's FF, immediately. Prime threw in one I liked in the last mix though... "Mary Bragg"... I like the easy listening music... good tune...
> 
> I Thought You Were Somebody Else [Official Music Video] - YouTube



While reading your post it occurred to me that I shared both the phone, and my iPhone account, with my ex - a HUGE Creedance fan, shared that iTunes account, and an iPhone, up until 2016, and THAT's why SIRI thinks I like CCR.  During our marriage, we had a deal:  He didn't play CCR when I was at home, and I didn't play The Who when he was home.  When we split, I retained the iTunes account, he kept the CD's.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 14, 2021)

Hope everyone is doing well.  Stopped by to show off two new acquisitions I picked via the muzzleloading forum I'm on.  One of the members has a 100 + collection of powder horns and he's culling the herd.  He's asking around a third of what the horns are actually worth.  These two are made by master horn makers and just gorgeous.


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 14, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Hope everyone is doing well.  Stopped by to show off two new acquisitions I picked via the muzzleloading forum I'm on.  One of the members has a 100 + collection of powder horns and he's culling the herd.  He's asking around a third of what the horns are actually worth.  These two are made by master horn makers and just gorgeous.



I love the etching and painting on the top one.  The colors are warmer too, but both of them are beautiful!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 14, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Hope everyone is doing well.  Stopped by to show off two new acquisitions I picked via the muzzleloading forum I'm on.  One of the members has a 100 + collection of powder horns and he's culling the herd.  He's asking around a third of what the horns are actually worth.  These two are made by master horn makers and just gorgeous.
> ...


Every day for the last week he's put one or two up for sale and each one has been gorgeous but I'd be broke if I had bought all he posted so far even with his awesome prices.


----------



## 007 (Apr 14, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Hope everyone is doing well.  Stopped by to show off two new acquisitions I picked via the muzzleloading forum I'm on.  One of the members has a 100 + collection of powder horns and he's culling the herd.  He's asking around a third of what the horns are actually worth.  These two are made by master horn makers and just gorgeous.


Very cool.


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 14, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



It must be killing you to see all these beautiful pieces go by and wishing you could have them all. 

When I first moved here, my youngest gave me this plate for Mother’s Day. Her and her husband were just starting out. Their daughter was born one month before their first anniversary. Money was tight. 

Don Quixote is one of my favourite ballets, and my living room is blue and yellow. When she gave it to me I knew immediately that it was hand painted and very high quality.  She assured me she got it at a second hand store and paid $5 for it. She has a gift for thrift store finds. 

I have quite a few collector plates. This one is 14” and is the largest. It’s signed and marked. My plate is one of a series three or four plates by the same artist. In one, the horse is bucking and the riders flying through the air. 

Like you, I would love to get more of the series, but the price for one is more money than I spend on groceries for a month. And I eat organic.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 14, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


Yeah, I could go broke very easily..........  As it is though I got those two for $310 shipped, today if I bought them from a master horn maker they'd go for $700+ for both.  I just couldn't pass it up.  Guess I'll be eating Ramen Noodles for a month........


----------



## Mindful (Apr 15, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



How’s it going these days, Ringel?

My daughter seems to be recovering well from her surgeries. The lab reports were all good. Regular checkups, all looks good.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 15, 2021)

Mindful said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


That sounds wonderful!


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Dajjal (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 15, 2021)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Hey gallantwarrior ...  Aloha my cyber phriend... Just read a blurb online and immediately thought of you... Not knowing your tree cover situation don't know if something like this would even be worth while...
> ...



Another blurb online re: Starlink satellite internet from SpaceX...

What early users of SpaceX's Starlink satellite internet think about the service, speed and more (msn.com)


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 16, 2021)

Well...update on the beach and going home. Not happening. For 5 years they have been lying to us. Told us with our combined income, our rent would be somewhere in the vicinity of 475 and 500. Today, they told us our rent would be 675, not including ANY utilities. Which in essence means over 1000 per month. That's a mighty big jump for HUD and supposedly "for low income seniors".

So after 5 long years...its over. That tiny little flame of hope got snuffed out real quick.

At first I was pissed. Sad. Angry. Disappointed. Thought of all that has transpired since we first got on that list..a year before we had to leave our house at the beach we were renting. The hope they would call. Then the homeless situation. Still the hope remained. Then Paradise Fire. And still the hope was there. Then here in this town. Yep..hope still hanging in there. Then here to where we are now, which is also HUD. And yes...hope. Tonight that died. So peeved I was. Emotions running rampant. BUT....I always had a convo with God that I would go where I am sent. He sent us here, where we are. So I presume this is where He wants us to be. Who the heck knows? What if I pushed was I MYSELF wanted, Diable blew up? Or THE earthquake we are due for and the beach disappeared like Atlantis? Perhaps He knows what is best and it is NOT back where we lived and were happy for 30 years.

So now I can let it go. It's over. Maybe I can find some peace now without that damn "hope" hanging over my head like it has been for 5 years.


----------



## 007 (Apr 16, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Well...update on the beach and going home. Not happening. For 5 years they have been lying to us. Told us with our combined income, our rent would be somewhere in the vicinity of 475 and 500. Today, they told us our rent would be 675, not including ANY utilities. Which in essence means over 1000 per month. That's a mighty big jump for HUD and supposedly "for low income seniors".
> 
> So after 5 long years...its over. That tiny little flame of hope got snuffed out real quick.
> 
> ...


I'll tell ya Gracie, every winter I get so sick of it I can hardly stand it, so I look at homes in Florida on Zillow and run numbers and scenarios in my head, yeah I could do this, yeah I could do that, and I was even one day away from buying a huge 34' camper trailer with slide outs and the works, planning to pull it down to Florida in the winter, huge chunk of money, and I backed out of the deal. Then it starts to warm up in Wisconsin and that all subsides, and I'm back to thinking how much I actually do love my little chunk of heaven here in Podunk, and how much blood, sweat and tears I've put into it in the 13 years I've lived here and I just can't walk away from it. It would take more money than I have to buy something similar in Florida. But ya know, after learning that Florida is the 3rd most populated state in America, and over 1,000 people a DAY move there, and that the traffic there, everywhere, is horrendous bumper to bumper... I don't want to live there. I don't even want to spend the winter there. I'll tough it out where I'm at. So there's something to be said about making where you're at "home."


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 16, 2021)

I was finally able to access the website, and get an appointment for April 24th, for the Pfizer vaccine.  I decided when I woke up this morning that I would have an appointment by the end of the day, and I made it happen.  I would have put on my ear buds and danced around the living room until my knee pops again, but my phone was charging at the time, and my knee hasn't fully healed from my last "Dance like no one's watching" moment when I got the results of my cancer test earlier this week.

My oldest grandson's wife is a registered massage therapist who had a small but very successful clinic in Thunder Bay.  Privately owned businesses with fewer than 10 employees in Canada received no financial assistance during last spring's lockdowns, and massage therapists, chiropractors, gyms and hairdressers were shut down from March until June.  Her employees received unemployment insurance benefits of $2000 per month, as did she, but nothing for rent, phone or office overhead.  She was also pregnant and due in July.  She closed the clinic.

My great-grandson was born 5 weeks early, shortly after lockdown ended, but slightly over 5 lbs., strong and healthy, and we had no worries for him.  She waited until after the Christmas lockdown ended, and with vaccines rolling out by the thousands, she found a new location, spent money on rent, paint, and renovations, hired new staff, and sent out her grand re-opening announcements this week.  Today, Doug Ford announced another 30 day lockdown, shutting her down before she can even re-open, and once again she's on the hook for rent and overhead with no income.

In the small town where I live, we have rallied around these small businesses to keep them afloat, but she lives in the big city, and without income, she won't last long on a second go round.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Apr 16, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Hope everyone is doing well.  Stopped by to show off two new acquisitions I picked via the muzzleloading forum I'm on.  One of the members has a 100 + collection of powder horns and he's culling the herd.  He's asking around a third of what the horns are actually worth.  These two are made by master horn makers and just gorgeous.
> 
> I been watching him. 80 horns or so he is selling?



I love the etching and painting on the top one.  The colors are warmer too, but both of them are beautiful!!
[/QUOTE]
Every day for the last week he's put one or two up for sale and each one has been gorgeous but I'd be broke if I had bought all he posted so far even with his awesome prices.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Gracie (Apr 17, 2021)

oo7, I wish I had a slice of your heaven, but the grass is always greener on the other side.

I am on two other lists. One of them will eventually call. Then I can go, I hope. Long as I can stay healthy myself. MrG is pretty much done for mentally and physically, so everything is up to me so I have to keep trudging along.

I still hate it here. My resident file is full of complaints from bitchy bitter bored old people claiming I am smoking pot, smoking tobacco, etc in my apt. Management has come up 3 times in the not-yet-sixth-months here...and they smelled nothing. BECAUSE I AM NOT DOING IT. I don't smoke pot. Its gross to me. Last time I got high was 1973 and it made me sick..puking, the shits, you name it. And I don't smoke cigs in my apartment either. MrG cannot handle it with his bad heart, plus its against the rules and I don't break rules..theirs or my own. I don't smoke in my house. It stinks. Hell I stink enough with it on my clothes. I damn sure don't want the smell in my bed. BUT...everytime some old crone complains of smoke smell and "its coming fro HER apt because she's a SMOKER", it has to go in my file. Today, the man across the hall complained of my incence I burn.  Says it irritates him. Well, he is across the hall completely facing the other side of the building and I'm fed up with no matter what I do, somene bitches about it....and it goes in my file. I LIKE incense. Always have. Sold it in my shops when I had them. I ENJOY it. It calms me. But now its a problem. What's next? Complaints I may be wearing perfume? Cooking a meal they don't like the smell of? Wearing the wrong outfit? Breathing? This is bordering on harassment and I am fucking fed up.  But I have to grovel and toe the proverbial line because if they kick us out on presumptions, we will have to head to Arizona to the inlaws. Heaven forbid that!

If it isn't one thing, its another. Bitch bitch bitch is all they do. LEAVE ME ALONE I say. Yet, these people are old, bored and I am the new one, so they ask for my help because I don't use a walker (yet), nor am in a wheel chair, and am the youngest and still have some strength to heft sofas and recliners and drive the old fucks wherever they need to go and my thanks are lies and complaints. I'm done helping them. I don't even go out to the smoking section where the other old fucking smokers go. I go out to my car. I'd rather deal with the homeless hasseling me for a cig than sit there and give them something else to bitch about.

Sorry for the rant. Guess I had to get that out.

I, too, haunt zillow and realtor. Just looking. Wishing. Envious. Mostly want OUT of this town. Too many people. Too busy. Too noisy. I want SMALL town living. But want in one hand and shit in the other...you know the saying. 

Meh. Maybe I should start drinking.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 17, 2021)

Saturday morning!

In spring, a cat's fancy turns toward....

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## 007 (Apr 17, 2021)

Gracie said:


> oo7, I wish I had a slice of your heaven, but the grass is always greener on the other side.
> 
> I am on two other lists. One of them will eventually call. Then I can go, I hope. Long as I can stay healthy myself. MrG is pretty much done for mentally and physically, so everything is up to me so I have to keep trudging along.
> 
> ...


I can so relate to your plight, Gracie. Apartment living has to be the worst thing on the planet. I count the number of times I had bangs on walls, floors, ceilings, visits by the cops, eviction threats, because I always played my music too loud. Well I'm an audiophile and love the stereos, and music, and to me it wasn't loud, but oh boy, the neighbors hated it. The last apartment I lived in, in Reno, they pretty much left me alone, I think because they saw me come and go on a Harley, and occasionally show up with a pack of outlaw bikers, and sometimes the Vagos would show up, so I think they were kinda afraid of me so left me alone. But like you, I had no choice. Prices are so expensive out west it's ridiculous. Even 13 years ago, my one bedroom, with a garage, was $875 a month. For cryin' out loud, my entire mortgage payment, tax and insurance payments monthly is only $514, on a home. Wisconsin might have some of the worst winters in America, but that's probably why it's so cheap to live here.

Yeah I agree, if I was you, I wouldn't do crap for any of those old bitchers either. I hate back stabbers. They'll smile and say hello to you right before they call and bitch about you to the front office. So I hope someday you find a little town and a decent place to live. Maybe move out of California to a state where it's cheaper. Last time I was on Zillow was just a couple days ago after finding out WV was the cheapest place to live in the nation. They're not kidding, but not only is it pretty there, home prices are rock bottom. Kinda strange, I think I could live there. Saw some very nice homes dirt cheap. But, if homes go cheap, then apartment rents are going to be cheap as well.

My birthday in July will be a year since I quit drinking... and the occasional smoking... and the oxycodone. I quit everything. Haven't been to the tavern either. Just isolating. Good thing I'm used to being alone.


----------



## 007 (Apr 17, 2021)

So it appears that there is a shift in speech tics from "like," to "right." I'm hearing more and more people interjecting a "right" while conversing than ever before.


----------



## 007 (Apr 17, 2021)

Wow... dead in here...


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 17, 2021)

Door dash dumped $80 of seafood on my deck tonite that we didn't order. Called em and gave em the order number but apparently they have no way to match it to an address. Took to the street briefly and got it to right customer who had been refunded his money.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 19, 2021)

Hi all, just got home from the VA, carpel tunnel outpatient surgery on my right wrist.  It went well.  Have a huge dressing that has to stay in place for five days then they remove the sutures in two weeks.


----------



## beautress (Apr 19, 2021)

Still fighting asthma every day. I miss the people here, but I'm too tired. Bless you all and best wishes. Good night. ♡♡♡


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 20, 2021)

Just back from five days in Texas and Arkansas. Really really tired. Will catch up with everyboy tomorrow. Hugs to all.


----------



## 007 (Apr 20, 2021)

Winter is trying to hang on up nort' here, could see a little rain, sleet or snow. Actually they're seeing quite a bit of snow south of us. Hopefully it's winter's last gasp. It's supposed to be a lot warmer than it is for the middle of April. People are looking to start planting gardens pretty quick.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 20, 2021)

Lightly snowing at my house.  Not a happy camper.  Warm one day and cold the next.  I want some steady warm weather!


----------



## beautress (Apr 20, 2021)

007 said:


> Winter is trying to hang on up nort' here, could see a little rain, sleet or snow. Actually they're seeing quite a bit of snow south of us. Hopefully it's winter's last gasp. It's supposed to be a lot warmer than it is for the middle of April. People are looking to start planting gardens pretty quick.


I feel your pain. By the time our soggy-from-rain garden plots are ready and need to be re-tilled, here comes another ample deluge.


----------



## beautress (Apr 21, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Hi all, just got home from the VA, carpel tunnel outpatient surgery on my right wrist.  It went well.  Have a huge dressing that has to stay in place for five days then they remove the sutures in two weeks.


Prayers up for healing that stops the pain and blesses you with a complete restoration to good wrists and hands that work right.


----------



## beautress (Apr 21, 2021)

007 said:


> Wow... dead in here...


Oh, sorry 007. My asthma seems to be on steroids among other things. Things are going to be better as the weather improves. I see a little sun shining through the window, and the migratory birds are headed north and blessing us here in the piney woods region by singing praises to the bluebonnets, buttercups, and red fire Indian blankets lacing the highways and backroads alike with beauty that is so awesome this time of year. Hope good weather comes your way as spring unfolds her loveliness up north.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 21, 2021)

Disclaimer:  I am not an anti-vaxxer and I dutifully wear my mask wherever required, requested, and/or where others will be uncomfortable if I don't. 

But I'll have to say our trip this past week was an eye opener. All across Texas, Oklahoma, and Arkansas store and restaurant personnel all wore masks but did not request or require their customers wear masks and most did not. All the stores were open and thriving, restaurants were bustling, churches are full, and life had pretty much returned to normal. And COVID numbers in those states are no worse and even better than those here in New Mexico that is still mostly locked down, occupancy restrictions, masks mandatory everywhere, etc.

We were really happy to get home, but it was also depressing to see the closed up small businesses, restaurants struggling with occupancy restrictions, etc.  We have lost a cousin and almost lost a nephew and a best friend to COVID and several others of friends/family have been severely beat up by this ugly virus. I don't want people to get stupid or careless. But it sure will be nice to return to a normal life again too. I hope it is soon.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 21, 2021)

And I would add to that. . .pretty much everybody who has ever eaten a carrot and/or drinks the water won't make it out alive either. Pretty depressing.


----------



## beautress (Apr 21, 2021)

Double crochet and chain stitches are all I am using on the unfinished dishrag covering a pink plastic canister holding a light sage green ball of size 10 crochet thread that only has 4 more rows to go and a little lace edge if I want to go to all that trouble. It is only 8 inches square now, but it will be a cheerful companion to swan down the kitchen counters in the near future. Just yakking to put anyone still up this late to sleep.  Love to all for good health and safety throughout your dear lives. Hope good things happen to you this and every week and may each of us get to have a summer vacation in one of America's beautiful National Parks. I'd rather see Big Bend National Park for the first time this summer. I bet it's prettiest in the spring, but too much is going on right now with chickens to feed and fences to mend and paint out front where careless drivers hit after driving off the side of the long but narrow road outside with ditches that direct seasonal rains into ravines that drain to bayous that drain to rivers that drain into the Gulf of Mexico. Not sure whether our system drains into the San Jacinto or the Trinity River... The Sam Houston Piney Woods forest is not far from here but it covers a lot of ground. It hosts hundreds of birds of every feather and many of them stop by here at Freedom Lake for refreshment on their migratory flights from the northern shores of Alaska and the Hudson Bay to Chili South America and all points in between. Hope this post helped someone fall asleep and get a good night's rest.    Best of everything always to all. ♡♡♡♡♡


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 22, 2021)

ASked a customer of mine who had been missing for some time if he had been on vacation. Said he got the vax and a week later had the Wuhan. Still looked a little rough.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 24, 2021)

Saturday morning!

Yosemite Sam; keeping fur bearing carpetbagger Yankee rabbits out since 1861.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## lg325 (Apr 24, 2021)

Oddball said:


> Saturday morning!
> 
> Yosemite Sam; keeping fur bearing carpetbagger Yankee rabbits out since 1861.
> 
> Let the cartoon begin!


Thanks, I haven't seen that particular  Bugs Cartoon in years.


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 24, 2021)

beautress said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow... dead in here...
> ...



I was going to make a joke about "asthma on steriods", since I am currently on pulmacort for my asthma, hoping that I don't have to move on up to prednisone.  The tree pollen count here is right off the charts, I'm waking up covered in hives.   On a positive note, this week's blizzard cleaned the pollen from the air and gave me a couple of days relief.



beautress said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Winter is trying to hang on up nort' here, could see a little rain, sleet or snow. Actually they're seeing quite a bit of snow south of us. Hopefully it's winter's last gasp. It's supposed to be a lot warmer than it is for the middle of April. People are looking to start planting gardens pretty quick.
> ...



It's the opposite up here.  The farmers were out plowing the fields two weeks ago, and dust was rising from the furrows.  Usually the fields are still ponding at the lows spots this time of year and are way too wet to get the tractors onto the land.  That's not good.  We had almost no snow here and this area of the province is "Foodland Ontario".  The spring run off provides the deep moisture the crops need to germinate and grow.

I was over at my friend's house yesterday and her garden is already cleaned up, and she's been turning the soil.  This is a full month early.  The May 24th holiday weekend here is traditionally "planting weekend" for gardeners.  Up until this week's blizzard, we'd be ready to plant this week.

My friend bought some black earth and triple mix to work in and a new rototiller to do it with, but she's got a kid coming in to do the heavy work.  She's 81, widowed, lives alone and a year ago was having radiation for cancer.  She has a large 1960's era bungalow with a finished basement, garage, and a large securely fenced yard with southern and western exposures.  And she does nearly all of her own work.  She also drove herself to and from the radiation treatments.  Powerhouse doesn't begin to describe this woman.  She is a blessing in my life.

She refinanced her home last year to undertake major renovations and updating to get her through the rest of her life - new windows all through.  Painting the whole main floor and breezeway.  And converting the sunroom from a storage room, to a cozy space to read a book, with a futon so she can sleep there in the summer air, and not in the air conditioned house.  I'm making the new lined drapes and sheers for the massive 1960's picture window.  I'll post pictures when we're finished.

She's teaching me how to grow pot from seeds.  And how to raise plants from seeds, instead of buying greenhouse stock from the nursery.  She's growing my pot for me - we're allowed 4 plants each, because I don't have a secure yard, and hers is protected by alarms and video cameras.  The guys who tried to steal her pot last year ended up in jail as a result of that video camera.  I doubt they'll be back again this year, although one never knows.  These guys aren't the brightest.

Her dining room is now full of seedlings:  lots of pot, tomatoes, green peppers, and marigolds, and other bedding plants for the flower beds.  In addition to my pot, and her pot, she's also growing for her sister, and her neighbor with MS.  They're just about ready to go into the ground. 

Today is vaccine day for me!!!!  Time to shower!


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 24, 2021)

Manonthestreet said:


> ASked a customer of mine who had been missing for some time if he had been on vacation. Said he got the vax and a week later had the Wuhan. Still looked a little rough.



It takes 2 weeks for the vaccine to be effective.  Crap, would I be pissed if that happens to me.

I got the vax today  - Pfizer!!!!!  My arm was a little sore.  My appointment for my second shot is July 24th.  My friends reported various reactions.  Hopefully I will continue to feel this good.

The staff were checking eligibility of everyone waiting in line outside.  When I gave my age, she said "You should have been done weeks ago!".  I said to her "No one called me.  I waited 2 weeks and then booked online".  I know I have two weeks before any protection kicks in, and won't have full protection until I get the second shot but, I'm definitely relieved tonight that the wait is over.

I bought a cheater chicken for a quick and easy dinner today and tomorrow, in the event I'm feeling poorly from the vaccine, but so far, so good.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 25, 2021)

Nomination for the official tat of the CS:


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 25, 2021)

Oddball said:


> Saturday morning!
> 
> Yosemite Sam; keeping fur bearing carpetbagger Yankee rabbits out since 1861.
> 
> Let the cartoon begin!



Bugs Bunny has always been one of my favorite cartoon characters.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 25, 2021)

boedicca said:


> Nomination for the official tat of the CS:
> 
> View attachment 483853



Works for me but really people, don't put that on your leg.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 25, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > ASked a customer of mine who had been missing for some time if he had been on vacation. Said he got the vax and a week later had the Wuhan. Still looked a little rough.
> ...



Hombre and I got our second shots Friday morning. Definitely more reaction than we got from the first shot--his arm a little sore, mine quite sore, but not excruciating. Both of us had chills & felt like we were running low grade fever yesterday, but acetaminophen (generic Tylenol) helped a lot. Nothing dramatic or alarming. Today, arms less sore but still tender. Feeling a little tired but much better than yesterday. I'm glad it is behind us.

Again I respect the choice of those who don't get the vaccine, but for us it was a calculated risk as we have frequent contact with so many in the extremely high risk group and would feel terrible if we put them at any higher risk than necessary.

We got the Moderna vax. Our 42 opponents for years now are both in the extremely high risk group and had essentially no side effects from the vaccine. Nor did my 94 year old aunt. Her next door neighbor and our good friend reported some minor chills and body aches the second day but nothing serious. Our niece in Arkansas had had the virus and got quite ill from the shot for a day or two, but again nothing really alarming. Different folks. Different reactions.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 25, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Nomination for the official tat of the CS:
> ...



I'm not a fan of tatoos.  They are mostly displayed by hipster posers these days...and the tramps stamps of the 90s are now saggy granny stamps.


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 25, 2021)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Some comedian a few years ago made the comment that when these women get old, those butterflies on their breasts are going to look more like condor.  I wanted a tattoo when I was younger.  Janice Joplin's bracelet of flowers was appealing.  But I couldn't get past the idea that you can never change your mind about it.  Everyone I know with tattoos has gotten them covered up, removed or changed. 

Almost no symptoms at all from the vaccine.  My arm feels like someone punched it, and my coffee tasted funny this morning.  I had a bit of a stuffy nose and took a Claritin for that, but the pollen readings are off the charts again, so it's hard to know if that was a side effect or just my usual allergies.  In any case the Claritin dried everything up and even my arm isn't as sore as it was when I woke up.

I had some concerns going in because I am so reactive to drugs, but I've had worse reactions to flu shots.  To be on the safe side and I made no real plans to do anything today, and I'm just puttering around the house.  My 2 favourite non-Canadian tennis players are playing in the final of the Barcelona Open, so that's been my fun for this morning.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 25, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




I can see getting a temporary tattoo for certain occasions, but nothing permanent!

I'm glad your vaccines went well.  I'm waiting to see the results of the NIH's allergy research before I get one.  The risk of anaphylactic shock is worse for me than getting Covid.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 25, 2021)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



I've never wanted a tattoo and can't imagine I ever will, but I sure know folks that I think an awful lot of who have them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 25, 2021)

boedicca said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Yes I respect the choices people make on this whatever that is. But I've talked with many dozen friends, relatives, neighbors, associates now who have gotten one or both shots and only two could say they really got ill and that was short lived and never extreme.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 25, 2021)

boedicca said:


> I can see getting a temporary tattoo for certain occasions, but nothing permanent!
> 
> I'm glad your vaccines went well.  I'm waiting to see the results of the NIH's allergy research before I get one.  The risk of anaphylactic shock is worse for me than getting Covid.



I have had anaphylactic reactions, but not for years.  I don't even own an EPI pen, but yes, I was freaked about those reactions with the vaccines, when they happened.  My ex used to call me taking anything new "chemical roulette" because we never knew what might happen.  I am the human canary in the coal mine so I was fully prepared for some kind of reaction here.  Also, the pollen count is right off the charts and my allergies have been going nuts for the past three weeks.  

This was also why I was happy to be getting the Pfizer because there have been absolutely no hiccups with that one.  But for me, any new drug is a risk.  The local drug store is giving out Astra Zeneca, and I would have taken it if I couldn't get the Pfizer, but it was always my first choice, if I got a choice.  But with such a handful of problems with the millions of doses given, even the J&J, clotting problems are 1/500,000 versus a 1/1000 risk of blot clots taking birth control.  

Also just as we turned down the street towards the vaccination centre, we had to pull over for an ambulance to go past, and then we followed it into the vaccination centre.  I was about ready to jump out of the moving car when that happened, but I told myself that at least they were on the premises if anything went wrong.

I really have had worse reactions from the flu shot.  What a relief!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 25, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > I can see getting a temporary tattoo for certain occasions, but nothing permanent!
> ...



That's me. I am apparently unusually sensitive to this stuff, but I had a far more unpleasant and long lasting reaction to my last flu shot than I have had with the COVID vaccinations.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 25, 2021)

My oldest daughter (age 39) got the Covid vaccine shot two weeks ago friday.
Came home that evening and started feeling sick. She called her doctor and he said it was just a reaction some people have, and that she would be ok in a day or two.
By sunday my daughter could barely get out of bed. The next day she called in sick to work, and went to the emergency room.
They tested her, and she was positive for Covid.
Seems that she already had the virus, and by coincidence, the Covid symptoms appeared the same day she got her vaccination.
Too crazy. ...


----------



## lg325 (Apr 25, 2021)

I had the Covid in January. Got the JJ shot   4/2    so far so good.  Just had one night  of side effects.  I was posting here on USMB  and all   the energy went out of my body. I made it to the sofa and did not get up from it until the next day.  Other then that all  is well  with me.


----------



## lg325 (Apr 25, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> View attachment 483936


West  Coast. I have never been there.


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 25, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> View attachment 483936



*PARIS, France.  Not Ontario.  I've been to Paris, Ontario.  Boring.*


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 25, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 483936
> ...



LOL, Paris, Texas is pretty boring too.    Me. I think I would book a flight to Vancouver and board a great ship for an inside passage cruise to Alaska.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 25, 2021)

Sunni Man said:


> My oldest daughter (age 39) got the Covid vaccine shot two weeks ago friday.
> Came home that evening and started feeling sick. She called her doctor and he said it was just a reaction some people have, and that she would be ok in a day or two.
> By sunday my daughter could barely get out of bed. The next day she called in sick to work, and went to the emergency room.
> They tested her, and she was positive for Covid.
> ...



Hope she's okay now Sunni. And yes, I am sure among millions getting vaccinated, a certain percentage of them already have the virus.  And the vaccine doesn't kick in for a couple weeks I guess.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 25, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Hope she's okay now Sunni. And yes, I am sure among millions getting vaccinated, a certain percentage of them already have the virus.  And the vaccine doesn't kick in for a couple weeks I guess.


My daughter is fine now and will be allowed to return to work tomorrow.
On a positive note. She could barely eat the first week, and had zero taste and smell when she did. So she lost that last 10 pounds she's been trying to get rid of.  ...


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 26, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



In Ontario, we have London, Paris, Kingston, Windsor, Waterloo and Cambridge, and up until WWI, we had Berlin as well.  The name was changed to "Kitchener" because of anti-German sentiment at the time .  

Vancouver is a beautiful city and I would go back in a heartbeat.  Nearly all of my vacations involving sporting events.  2009 4-Continents Figure Skating Championships.  The ISU does a dress rehearsal event before every Olympics, to test the venue, and train the volunteers, and this was as close as I would get to the 2010 Olympics.

Another place I would love to go back to is Cape Breton Island, just off the coast of Nova Scotia.  We drove the Cabot Trail when my oldest was a baby and it's the most beautiful place I've ever seen, and I've been to the Rocky Mountains.  Every time you rounded a bend in the road, the view took your breath away:


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 26, 2021)

Sunni Man said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Hope she's okay now Sunni. And yes, I am sure among millions getting vaccinated, a certain percentage of them already have the virus.  And the vaccine doesn't kick in for a couple weeks I guess.
> ...



I lost 15 pounds with what I called "The Broken Foot Diet".  I fell off my bicycle and broke a small bone in my foot.  No cast, but it hurt like hell, and I was on crutches for 6 weeks.  I couldn't carry dishes or cups with my crutches, and we had a galley kitchen - no seating anywhere.  If family were home and awake, they'd carry my food for me.  That was basically at meal times, since we always ate together.  No snacks for me!  Effective, and quick, but not really recommended.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 26, 2021)

This was Bing's background photo today, and, while I would probably not use my ticket/$25k for this, I would love to see this area. Fascinating.



And the description of this along with my question: where did they get all the stones to build those walls?
"
*'Cheese! We'll go somewhere where there's cheese!'*
Ahh, the pastoral countryside of the Yorkshire Dales in Northern England. Dewy mornings, grazing farm animals, hand-built dry stone walls, and…cheese? Well, if you're a fan of the beloved British claymation series 'Wallace & Gromit,' you may have first heard of this area of the Dales, Wensleydale, because of its local cheese. In fact, the animated duo's notorious affinity for the local curd—which Wallace likes because producers thought saying it makes his face look 'nice and toothy'—became so widespread that it helped the Wensleydale cheesemakers stave off bankruptcy.

Cheese aside, another staple of Wensleydale, and the surrounding Yorkshire Dales National Park, are the 5,000 miles of dry stone walls that have crisscrossed the landscape for centuries. The walls were built by farmers to delineate boundaries, clarify land ownership, and more practically, to keep their cows and sheep from wandering off. The walls are considered 'dry' because they were built with no mortar to bind the stones together. Larger stones form a base for the wall, upon which smaller stones are stacked to create two parallel wall faces, constructed simultaneously. More stones are then used to fill in the gap between the two wall faces, with gravity doing the rest. While that may sound flimsy, a well-constructed dry stone wall can last at least 100 years."


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 26, 2021)

$25,000 and a plane ticket to anywhere?  I’d go to the Canary Islands.  I went there when a ship I was stationed on back in my Navy days made a Portl stop and I loved the place.  I’d gladly go back there!


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 28, 2021)

I had to think about this one. I would definitely take the photo, but I can't say I am sure that I would go in. (The insurance adjuster in me did note the roof looks in pretty good shape all things considered though.)


----------



## Gracie (Apr 28, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> I had to think about this one. I would definitely take the photo, but I can't say I am sure that I would go in. (The insurance adjuster in me did note the roof looks in pretty good shape all things considered though.)
> View attachment 484903


In a heartbeat.


----------



## lg325 (Apr 28, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> I had to think about this one. I would definitely take the photo, but I can't say I am sure that I would go in. (The insurance adjuster in me did note the roof looks in pretty good shape all things considered though.)
> View attachment 484903


Yes. Just not in the basement or attic without some sort of back up


----------



## miketx (Apr 28, 2021)

My wife and I have not had the covid, and have rarely worn a mask. We are both fine. No tattoos either.


----------



## miketx (Apr 28, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> View attachment 484157


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 28, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I had to think about this one. I would definitely take the photo, but I can't say I am sure that I would go in. (The insurance adjuster in me did note the roof looks in pretty good shape all things considered though.)
> ...



Right behind you Gracie...


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 28, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> I had to think about this one. I would definitely take the photo, but I can't say I am sure that I would go in. (The insurance adjuster in me did note the roof looks in pretty good shape all things considered though.)
> View attachment 484903


In a minute.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 28, 2021)

miketx said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 484157
> ...



LOL miketx, perfect!!! And I could have sworn you had been in the Coffee Shop before, but your name wasn't on the roster, so in case you are new to the Coffee Shop, welcome! welcome! And you get our complimentary beverage for newcomers:

How about a blue crush tequila swizzle?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 28, 2021)

Re that old mansion, I am super squeamish about things that crawl, fly, scurry very fast, don't like spiders, on me anyway, and I don't know if I would handle a dead body as well as I used to.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 28, 2021)

It has been raining off and on all day long in Albuquerque--some occasional snail (sleet/hail stuff) and occasional rumbles of thunder. We have been in exceptional drought conditions for many months now so this is wonderful!!!


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 28, 2021)

My sister gave me a gift card for 'water stones' book store for Christmas and it just opened last week after a long lockdown, So I went and brought a book called 'Van Gogh, the complete paintings'
I highly recommend this book which is published by Taschen books and cost only sixteen pounds.
It has over eight hundred paintings in colour and I had never seen most of them before.
I found out that Vincent started out as a conventional painter doing still life's and landscapes.
He was an excellent draughtsman, and I never realized this about him because all I had ever seen were the famous, later works. His early work was quite conventional, and very well done.

So I decided I would order more books in the series and I thought I would get 'Boch' the complete paintings. But when I looked it up on the internet it turned out to be priced at fifty pounds., and that was reduced from one hundred pounds. Then I saw other books and believe it or not some of them cost one thousand five hundred pounds. I can't imagine anyone paying that much for a modern book.

So if you are interested in good books check out the Taschen web site, but check the price before ordering one.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2021)

Well, I am fixing to go to bed, but thought I would update since the discussion turned to art.
I am burned out on painting rocks and furniture, and one of the residents here is an artist and has all kinds of stuff. She gave me all her Sculpty clay..the kind you bake. Never did this before, so I began to just play with it. Been on a roll since then. Two lizards, a frog on a leaf, two cats. Soon as I can, I will post pics.

I am rarely online for longer than a minute or two. Just burned out on all the negativity...on tv and on social media. So now I just do art here and there and stay busy all day doing stuff then falling into bed exhausted. And I have been up since 5:30am so I am way past due to get in my comfy bed.

Night night.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## miketx (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2021)

Having a hard time posting these from phone..but you get the gist.


----------



## miketx (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 29, 2021)

Dajjal said:


> My sister gave me a gift card for 'water stones' book store for Christmas and it just opened last week after a long lockdown, So I went and brought a book called 'Van Gogh, the complete paintings'
> I highly recommend this book which is published by Taschen books and cost only sixteen pounds.
> It has over eight hundred paintings in colour and I had never seen most of them before.
> I found out that Vincent started out as a conventional painter doing still life's and landscapes.
> ...


One thing about me many don't know is that I am a member of the Circle of Trustees at the Butler Institute of American Art. And few know that the Butler has a Van Gogh.   “In the Dunes", created in 1883.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 29, 2021)

My favorite...

*D. Omer "Salty" Seamon* (1911–1997) was an American painter known for his folksy watercolors and landscapes of Indiana and the Midwest. His work can be found in galleries and homes across the United States.[1]

D. Omer Seamon - Wikipedia


----------



## Mindful (Apr 29, 2021)

Ridgerunner said:


> My favorite...
> 
> *D. Omer "Salty" Seamon* (1911–1997) was an American painter known for his folksy watercolors and landscapes of Indiana and the Midwest. His work can be found in galleries and homes across the United States.[1]
> 
> ...



One of my favourite artists, Andrew Wyeth, painted old barns and regional life in America.  I visited his place in Chadds Ford, now a museum, and also an exhibition of his work at the Smithsonian, D.C.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 29, 2021)

Gracie said:


> View attachment 485287



Those are wonderful Gracie. They should sell like hotcakes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 29, 2021)

Ridgerunner said:


> My favorite...
> 
> *D. Omer "Salty" Seamon* (1911–1997) was an American painter known for his folksy watercolors and landscapes of Indiana and the Midwest. His work can be found in galleries and homes across the United States.[1]
> 
> ...


Someone I became aware of recently was Scott Hagan, I believe of Ohio. He doesn't do paintings of barns. He does paintings ON barns. He does some awesome landscapes too.




.


----------



## miketx (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 29, 2021)

miketx said:


> View attachment 485429




I use to live on this road...


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## Oddball (May 1, 2021)

Saturday morning!

Daffy is having production challenges.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 1, 2021)

Watching the Kentucky Derby on tv.  My crystal ball says #9 Hot Rod Charlie will win.


----------



## beautress (May 2, 2021)

Good Sunday morning, all. Not much new here. Visited the doctor last week and have 2 more days of antibiotics to clear up my asthma which has been present off and mainly on for months. If I'm good by tomorrow's orthopedic doctor I may be scheduled for a knee surgery so I can walk up and down staircases in less than 5 minutes. My Family Practice physician put me on a 1 week prednisone plan so it's been pain free which helps a lot.

It's been uber moist here in the Tall Pines region of the East Texas Piney Woods. I was at the feed store getting vitamins for our mounting hens when I fell in love with the cutest little Rhode Island Red pullets with beautiful barred brown wings and warm brown fuzzy bodies so I took 18 of them home for the future brown eggs they will be laying in 4 or 5 months. So far, so good. Just checking in. Have a blessed week, everyone. Y'all are the best. : thup:


----------



## beautress (May 2, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> View attachment 483936


Well I have never been to South America, but I would love to go see the Iguazu Falls.


----------



## beautress (May 2, 2021)

Sunni Man said:


> My oldest daughter (age 39) got the Covid vaccine shot two weeks ago friday.
> Came home that evening and started feeling sick. She called her doctor and he said it was just a reaction some people have, and that she would be ok in a day or two.
> By sunday my daughter could barely get out of bed. The next day she called in sick to work, and went to the emergency room.
> They tested her, and she was positive for Covid.
> ...


Sunnis Man Hope your daughter gets well soon. Prayers up for full restoration of her to good health.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 2, 2021)

beautress said:


> Sunnis Man Hope your daughter gets well soon. Prayers up for full restoration of her to good health.


Thank you!!
She has totally recovered and is back work at the bank. ...


----------



## miketx (May 2, 2021)

Gracie said:


> I am rarely online for longer than a minute or two. Just burned out on all the negativity...on tv and on social media. So now I just do art here and there and stay busy all day doing stuff then falling into bed exhausted. And I have been up since 5:30am so I am way past due to get in my comfy bed.


I have been given and old 90's television that is like new, and it has a built in VCR player. My wife is ecstatic because she can watch all her old movies she hasn't seen in ages. Right now Swiss Family Robinson is playing.

Compared to the filth they put out now it's amazing.


----------



## miketx (May 2, 2021)




----------



## miketx (May 2, 2021)




----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2021)

miketx said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I am rarely online for longer than a minute or two. Just burned out on all the negativity...on tv and on social media. So now I just do art here and there and stay busy all day doing stuff then falling into bed exhausted. And I have been up since 5:30am so I am way past due to get in my comfy bed.
> ...


I know! What the hell is with that new show called "Chad"? Looks like a girl deciding to be a boy..or it's one butt ugly girl for real. I think its just a transgender show for transgenders and LGBTs. Anyway...nothing worth watching is on any more. So....I have my dvd collection too. I just orderd and received my newest one..called The Keep. Great movie and haven't seen it in forever. I have about 50 dvds now that I have mainly gotten free, but a few I purchased on ebay and at thrift stores. And, I have my beloved books. And my art to keep me occupied. And now....a 5 gallon fish tank with Lucy, Ricky and Ethel swimming around. I didn't get Fred cuz I didn't care for him very much. But...I want to get a small sucker fish too, so..he can be Fred.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 2, 2021)

The horse my crystal ball said would win the Kentucky Derby came in third.  Never buy a crystal ball that was made in China.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 3, 2021)

miketx said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I am rarely online for longer than a minute or two. Just burned out on all the negativity...on tv and on social media. So now I just do art here and there and stay busy all day doing stuff then falling into bed exhausted. And I have been up since 5:30am so I am way past due to get in my comfy bed.
> ...



Isn't that the truth. I held onto all my favorite VHS movies--donated all the less favorites to the Humane Association here--and we have one bedroom with a working VHS player. I love going to sleep watching one of those wonderful old movies.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 3, 2021)

Big Black Dog said:


> The horse my crystal ball said would win the Kentucky Derby came in third.  Never buy a crystal ball that was made in China.



Well he did place 3rd & paid pretty darn well in that position.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 3, 2021)

miketx said:


> View attachment 486255



What part of the country do you hail from miketx. I doubt seriously that's New Mexico.


----------



## miketx (May 3, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 486255
> ...


We live about 140 miles NW of Dallas.


----------



## Gracie (May 3, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I want to start hunting movies from the 50's....even the 40's. Road to This or that with Crosby and Hope, some Fred Astairs, movies where the ladies dressed like ladies and the men always wore a suit. I love the scenes where Fred and Ginger are dancing and people are dining right there on the floor...and the clothes the women wore...omg. So pretty and flattering.


----------



## Gracie (May 3, 2021)

Danny Kaye. Loved him too. Way back then, people knew how to behave and be decent. Funny without hurting someone. Movie stars were not celebs like nowadays..they were STARS. The celebs now are tacky, crude and trailor trash.


----------



## beautress (May 3, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Well, I am fixing to go to bed, but thought I would update since the discussion turned to art.
> I am burned out on painting rocks and furniture, and one of the residents here is an artist and has all kinds of stuff. She gave me all her Sculpty clay..the kind you bake. Never did this before, so I began to just play with it. Been on a roll since then. Two lizards, a frog on a leaf, two cats. Soon as I can, I will post pics.
> 
> I am rarely online for longer than a minute or two. Just burned out on all the negativity...on tv and on social media. So now I just do art here and there and stay busy all day doing stuff then falling into bed exhausted. And I have been up since 5:30am so I am way past due to get in my comfy bed.
> ...


Been there done that and over it. That's why I love Foxfyre so. She provided us all with a good online place to just have a cup of coffee and let go of all that is bad and appreciate all that is good. I said it before and I'll say it again.....good job, foxy! ♡♡♡♡♡


----------



## beautress (May 3, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Target provided stuff like "50 movies from back when," 50..vintage westerns...50 detective...et cetera, and at goodwill one time I found the complete series of M.A.S.H. I really loved that show and how the great actors found something to laugh about in an incomprehensibly horrible war.

I also found a lot of old movies on cd and would buy 3 a week to fill the hours when I was in mourning for my husband for 3 years. They were mainly acceptable if not wonderful.

The only one I had a hard time with was an autobiographical sketch on the life of Glenn Miller. It was my late husband's favorite lp, he loved the sound of that band and the story was that Glenn Miller's plane was hit and crashed in WWII, just as the Glenn Miller Band was at its prime in the annals of the 40s.


----------



## miketx (May 3, 2021)




----------



## miketx (May 3, 2021)




----------



## miketx (May 3, 2021)




----------



## Sunni Man (May 3, 2021)

My granddaughter Laylah was awarded Summa Cum Laude at her high school with a 4.94 GPA.
She also has received a full ride scholarship to attend the University of Florida, which is the top state university and the hardest to get into. 
Yea, I'm bragging, but I can't help it.  ...


----------



## beautress (May 3, 2021)

Sunni Man said:


> My granddaughter Laylah was awarded Summa Cum Laude at her high school with a 4.94 GPA.
> She also has received a full ride scholarship to attend the University of Florida, which is the top state university and the hardest to get into.
> Yea, I'm bragging, but I can't help it.  ...


Congratulations to Layla for her scholarship. And thank you for bragging on someone who worked rather hard. May her life bring others health, joy, and a long, full life ahead.


----------



## beautress (May 3, 2021)

miketx said:


> View attachment 486730


Thanks for posting some rather beautiful photographs, Miketx. Top drawer lovely!


----------



## miketx (May 3, 2021)

beautress said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 486730
> ...


Thank you. I took them all myself.  I'll put some more out when I get back to the other computer.


----------



## miketx (May 3, 2021)




----------



## miketx (May 3, 2021)




----------



## miketx (May 3, 2021)




----------



## miketx (May 3, 2021)

Fort Worth Botanical Gardens.


----------



## miketx (May 3, 2021)




----------



## SFC Ollie (May 3, 2021)

Received a call from the Assisted living home where (Pre-Covid) I would volunteer my time and ceramic supplies and teach a class every two weeks. They are inviting me to once again start teaching, and of course volunteering. Looks like I'll start again in June....


----------



## beautress (May 3, 2021)

miketx said:


> View attachment 486749
> 
> Fort Worth Botanical Gardens.


Oh we went there when my late husband took us to his 50th class reunion at Paschal High in Ft. Worth, some time back. I love your flower pictures. The grasshopper is truly a beautiful creature with patterns I never noticed before when thinking bad thoughts about grasshoppers eating the vegetables up one Wyoming summer.... Your grasshopper touched my heart.


----------



## beautress (May 3, 2021)

miketx said:


> View attachment 486750


Goosebumps!


----------



## beautress (May 3, 2021)

SFC Ollie said:


> Received a call from the Assisted living home where (Pre-Covid) I would volunteer my time and ceramic supplies and teach a class every two weeks. They are inviting me to once again start teaching, and of course volunteering. Looks like I'll start again in June....


Lucky ceramic students!


I have a question for you though, SFC Ollie. It seems some porcelain products are used to make coffee cups that have cool handles when you remove them from a microwave oven. Can a ceramics kiln and the right mold produce cool handles with the right kind of clay? I guess that sounds like a stupid question, but back when my mother's best friend and she made ceramics there was no such thing as a microwave oven.


----------



## miketx (May 3, 2021)

The Moon and Venus.


----------



## miketx (May 3, 2021)




----------



## miketx (May 3, 2021)




----------



## miketx (May 3, 2021)




----------



## Foxfyre (May 4, 2021)

miketx said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


  I figure that puts you maybe in the Wichita Falls area or thereabouts? Regardless, beautiful photos.


----------



## beautress (May 4, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Danny Kaye. Loved him too. Way back then, people knew how to behave and be decent. Funny without hurting someone. Movie stars were not celebs like nowadays..they were STARS. The celebs now are tacky, crude and trailor trash.


Alan Alda was around Hollywood for years playing a character that was as unlike his real life as could be. They say the stage ladiesman and sudsaholic on screen left Hollyweird the minute filming was done for the week to be a regular husband and father to wife and children back east somewhere in New England. Few actors can make that claim although there are a few others who never forgot their family when their actor roles were done. Angelina Jolie's famous father comes to mind....Jon Voight.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 4, 2021)

beautress said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Received a call from the Assisted living home where (Pre-Covid) I would volunteer my time and ceramic supplies and teach a class every two weeks. They are inviting me to once again start teaching, and of course volunteering. Looks like I'll start again in June....
> ...


The trick is in the initial pouring. When the excess slip is removed from a cup mold the mold should be laid on it's side so the handle becomes solid.


----------



## miketx (May 4, 2021)

miketx said:


> View attachment 486830
> 
> The Moon and Venus.


I didn't want to frighten you all, but that's actually the image I see when we morph out of fold space into your system.


----------



## miketx (May 4, 2021)




----------



## miketx (May 4, 2021)




----------



## miketx (May 4, 2021)




----------



## miketx (May 4, 2021)




----------



## miketx (May 4, 2021)




----------



## Ringel05 (May 4, 2021)

How's everyone doing?  I'm doing well.  Had the stitches out yesterday and still working on getting strength back in my hand, going to be a longer haul than I first envisioned.  Decided to wait on having the left hand done as it's really not bothering me lately.  Other than that I'm waiting to get back to getting my projects done that have been on hold for a few weeks.  
May the 4th be with you!!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 4, 2021)

beautress said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Danny Kaye. Loved him too. Way back then, people knew how to behave and be decent. Funny without hurting someone. Movie stars were not celebs like nowadays..they were STARS. The celebs now are tacky, crude and trailor trash.
> ...


I love many of the roles Alan Alda played but do not count him as a great actor. Whatever role he played he was just himself doing a different role, but still as himself.

IMO, among truly great actors are Jon Voight, who you mentioned, Charleston Heston, Sean Connery, Michael Caine, Maggie Smith, Jessica Tandy, Judi Dench, George C. Scott, and many others. These all have a gift in that they so become the characters that they represent that I forget who they are in real life, good or bad, and just see the character. That to me is great acting.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 4, 2021)

Sunni Man said:


> My granddaughter Laylah was awarded Summa Cum Laude at her high school with a 4.94 GPA.
> She also has received a full ride scholarship to attend the University of Florida, which is the top state university and the hardest to get into.
> Yea, I'm bragging, but I can't help it.  ...


Wow! I would brag too. Congratulations to you and to you and her mother as you no doubt contributed at least something to that.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 4, 2021)

miketx said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Wow! My hubby has been an avocational professional photographer, not as a career but still doing professional portraits, weddings and such, and I've had some professional training myself and I can say with authority and some experience that those are good. Well composed and framed. You're very good.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 4, 2021)

SFC Ollie said:


> Received a call from the Assisted living home where (Pre-Covid) I would volunteer my time and ceramic supplies and teach a class every two weeks. They are inviting me to once again start teaching, and of course volunteering. Looks like I'll start again in June....


I loved doing ceramics long ago. I really envy that you get to do them now and especially share the gift with others.


----------



## miketx (May 4, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 4, 2021)

miketx said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 486830
> ...


Okay. I am a non scientist who loves science but I don't think I understand. Splain.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 4, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> How's everyone doing?  I'm doing well.  Had the stitches out yesterday and still working on getting strength back in my hand, going to be a longer haul than I first envisioned.  Decided to wait on having the left hand done as it's really not bothering me lately.  Other than that I'm waiting to get back to getting my projects done that have been on hold for a few weeks.
> May the 4th be with you!!


I think about you often and wonder how you're doing. And yes, we all reach a certain age where we and some body parts don't bounce back like they used to. But glad to hear you're doing well.


----------



## miketx (May 4, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


I'm an alien and this is what we really look like! We have technology to fold space and travel fantastic distances in a very short time.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 4, 2021)

Since it's May the 4th I'm getting my Star Wars Lego kits.........


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 4, 2021)

miketx said:


> View attachment 486975


 Holy shit Batman...


----------



## Foxfyre (May 4, 2021)

miketx said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Ummm okay. I may take the blue pill on that one.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 4, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> How's everyone doing?  I'm doing well.  Had the stitches out yesterday and still working on getting strength back in my hand, going to be a longer haul than I first envisioned.  Decided to wait on having the left hand done as it's really not bothering me lately.  Other than that I'm waiting to get back to getting my projects done that have been on hold for a few weeks.
> May the 4th be with you!!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 5, 2021)

Oh and we shouldn't let the Coffee Shop's 11th Birthday pass without notice.

The original USMB Coffee Shop opened on 5-4-2010 and acquired 80,455 posts and 3,285,729 views before it closed on 7-30-13.
USMB Coffee Shop II opened on 7-30-13 and acquired 25,935 posts and 486,351 views before it closed on 4-14-14.
The USMB Coffee Shop III opened on 4-15-14 and is closing on 5-15-14 with 2,803 posts and 32,229 views.
The USMB COFFEE SHOP IV opened on 5-15-14 and has acquired 68k posts and 3m views.

Grand total roughly 177,200 posts - 68 million views.
508 people have made at least 1 post in the Coffee Shop, give or take a few since I no doubt missed a few along the way and a few are duplicates due to screen name changes.

But all in all it has been a mostly good thing. I get a warm fuzzy feeling reading over the list, all the people who were and are special to me and all of us. Thanks to each and every one of you who have made this the special place it is, and a shout out to all the moderators who understood what we are all about and have helped keep it that way.

So. . . LONG LIVE THE COFFEE SHOP!!!


----------



## Montrovant (May 5, 2021)

miketx said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



My lady and I have really enjoyed Resident Alien.


----------



## miketx (May 5, 2021)

Ridgerunner said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 486975
> ...


Looks crazy thru my windshield doesn't it? But, it was being towed.


----------



## miketx (May 5, 2021)

View attachment 487487


----------



## miketx (May 5, 2021)




----------



## blackhawk (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Ringel05 (May 6, 2021)

I have been scientifically studying the traits and dispositions of the "lower animals" (so-called,) and contrasting them with the traits and dispositions of man. I find the result profoundly humiliating to me. For it obliges me to renounce my allegiance to the Darwinian theory of the Ascent of Man from the Lower Animals; since it now seems plain to me that that theory ought to be vacated in favor of a new and truer one, this new and truer one to be named the Descent of Man from the Higher Animals. — *Mark Twain*

I've pretty much come to the same conclusion........


----------



## beautress (May 10, 2021)

Not much new here between senior moments, but I've been spending endless hours taking Spanish at a website "Duolingo." I found them by googleing "free Spanish lessons." There are half a dozen sites, but this one had a lot of joy of speaking Spanish on the part of its owners. With a lot of new people coming from all over Central America and Mexico, I wanted to make sure I learned some Spanish. I took a year in the mid eighties to learn some Spanish, but never used it since a year barely scratches the surface.  This time all the rules are tossed and their lessons make me want the next one because their method is comprehensive in teaching little bites at a time.

My brain is getting to be a crowded place. Yall have a good evening. 
Y Buenas noches!


----------



## peach174 (May 10, 2021)

Hi everyone.
Hope all is well with you all.
I finally saved up enough money for a new computer. Now I can come on here more often. It was hard just using the phone.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 10, 2021)

beautress said:


> Not much new here between senior moments, but I've been spending endless hours taking Spanish at a website "Duolingo." I found them by googleing "free Spanish lessons." There are half a dozen sites, but this one had a lot of joy of speaking Spanish on the part of its owners. With a lot of new people coming from all over Central America and Mexico, I wanted to make sure I learned some Spanish. I took a year in the mid eighties to learn some Spanish, but never used it since a year barely scratches the surface.  This time all the rules are tossed and their lessons make me want the next one because their method is comprehensive in teaching little bites at a time.
> 
> My brain is getting to be a crowded place. Yall have a good evening.
> Y Buenas noches!


Mrs O was Tex Mex we used a lot of Spanish slang around the house. I had 3 years of it in HS but neither of us were truly fluent. I ended up speaking better German than Spanish.


----------



## beautress (May 10, 2021)

peach174 said:


> Hi everyone.
> Hope all is well with you all.
> I finally saved up enough money for a new computer. Now I can come on here more often. It was hard just using the phone.


 So glad you came back, Peach! I'm still wearing out one digit use on the phone for over a year. One day I just unplugged my computer to move it upstairs, and I never could get which plug went where as my server had 5 places. I threw in the towel and found a way to get here using the cell phone. Lol!

It's so good to have you back.


----------



## beautress (May 10, 2021)

SFC Ollie said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Not much new here between senior moments, but I've been spending endless hours taking Spanish at a website "Duolingo." I found them by googleing "free Spanish lessons." There are half a dozen sites, but this one had a lot of joy of speaking Spanish on the part of its owners. With a lot of new people coming from all over Central America and Mexico, I wanted to make sure I learned some Spanish. I took a year in the mid eighties to learn some Spanish, but never used it since a year barely scratches the surface.  This time all the rules are tossed and their lessons make me want the next one because their method is comprehensive in teaching little bites at a time.
> ...


Aye yi yi! Well you're way up north. We have many Spanish speaking people down here in the Great Piney Woods of Texas , so I decided  it would be nice to understand what is being said in one of our many Mexican restaurants, although the local favorite one is still closed.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 11, 2021)

peach174 said:


> Hi everyone.
> Hope all is well with you all.
> I finally saved up enough money for a new computer. Now I can come on here more often. It was hard just using the phone.


And you made good use of it and tracked me down. Got a new computer myself as my laptop is dying and only will boot when I ask nice. Those of you that know me know how unlikely THAT would be. Anyway, a lot has gone on since I stopped in last. Doc Holliday's is thriving and despite being shuttered for 10 weeks only to open to restriction of hours and capacities we finished 2020 in the black with a gross slightly above 2019 and about 4 times 2014 (our first year) In July of 2018, we purchased the building and immediately set about hiring architects to draw up a kitchen addition. Progress was slow due to it being a relatively small project and we were finally ready to start bu Feb. 2020 and then, the SHTF with covid. Money that would have gone to the addition instead went to maintaining health insurance for employees and liquor liability and all insurance on the building plus taxes minimal utilities and security. For the 10 weeks we were closed, there was someone in the building at all times. I slept there with a 12 gauge and a pistol close at hand as there were several cases of looting in the area. Thankfully no one died although I heard the door rattle about 1:30 AM one night. A sad customer saw some lights on and wanted a beer. Sorry can't do that, fella.
Fast forward to the fall. Hurricane Sally ripped through here with horrible damage to many homes and businesses. I spent the night at Doc's only heading home once the eye was over us The building was spared serious damage and we were only closed 4 days until power was restored. We're on the same line as the electric company and City Hall.


I guess that covers the main stuff Life is mostly good, but now I'm dealing with the county on a property line problem. Seems they want to pave my front lawn. Long story but this might help to explain the results of a new survey in preparation of paving my road


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 11, 2021)

Ernie S. glad to hear you are still sucking oxygen... Last time I read anything about you had a young lady chasing after you... Did she catch you?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 11, 2021)

beautress said:


> Not much new here between senior moments, but I've been spending endless hours taking Spanish at a website "Duolingo." I found them by googleing "free Spanish lessons." There are half a dozen sites, but this one had a lot of joy of speaking Spanish on the part of its owners. With a lot of new people coming from all over Central America and Mexico, I wanted to make sure I learned some Spanish. I took a year in the mid eighties to learn some Spanish, but never used it since a year barely scratches the surface.  This time all the rules are tossed and their lessons make me want the next one because their method is comprehensive in teaching little bites at a time.
> 
> My brain is getting to be a crowded place. Yall have a good evening.
> Y Buenas noches!


Buenas Dias. I had to learn some Santa Fe street which is more Spanglish than Spanish just to survive my Santa Fe years back in the 1950's when the Chicano (not referred to as Hispanic) population significantly outnumbered everybody else. Took classes in high school and college but never became fluent. Spanish is not my best second language for sure because I cannot roll my r's which is essential for correct pronunciation of many Spanish words. But oh well. . . . What I did manage to learn and remember served me well many times working in this state.

Languages fascinate me though and I pick up various words & phrases fairly easily. I suppose I could become fluent given sufficient motivation to put in the effort.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 11, 2021)

peach174 said:


> Hi everyone.
> Hope all is well with you all.
> I finally saved up enough money for a new computer. Now I can come on here more often. It was hard just using the phone.


So happy every time you've checked in Peach and it has been far too long between those check points.   But congrats on the new 'puter. I would be miserable trying to do this on my phone too.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 11, 2021)

SFC Ollie said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Not much new here between senior moments, but I've been spending endless hours taking Spanish at a website "Duolingo." I found them by googleing "free Spanish lessons." There are half a dozen sites, but this one had a lot of joy of speaking Spanish on the part of its owners. With a lot of new people coming from all over Central America and Mexico, I wanted to make sure I learned some Spanish. I took a year in the mid eighties to learn some Spanish, but never used it since a year barely scratches the surface.  This time all the rules are tossed and their lessons make me want the next one because their method is comprehensive in teaching little bites at a time.
> ...


I do better with Italian and French accents than I do Spanish, but haven't learned nearly as many words/phrases in those languages.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 11, 2021)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone.
> ...


OMGosh Ernie, so very happy to hear from you. I have wondered so many times how you were, where you were, and so many have asked. You (and Peach) have been very much missed persons. Yay!!!

(Hope you are successful fighting city/county hall.)

And for the newscomers, no, Ernie and Peach aren't a 'couple' but have been friends longer than many of you have been alive.


----------



## miketx (May 11, 2021)




----------



## miketx (May 11, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone.
> ...


All I got is an old man flip phone.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 11, 2021)

Ridgerunner said:


> Ernie S. glad to hear you are still sucking oxygen... Last time I read anything about you had a young lady chasing after you... Did she catch you?


Several have caught me, but slippery fellow that I am, not one has been able to hang on. I am, however, enjoying life.


----------



## Shawnee_b (May 11, 2021)

miketx said:


> All I got is an old man flip phone.



Then "flip it" flip it good.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 11, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


The battle with the County is not going well. It's going to be a knock down drag out. Hopefully, I can get them to favor the opposite side of the right-away when they do pave. In Alabama, Adverse Possession does not apply to disputes with government entities so I'm at their mercy. My road is on a list of 10 county maintained roads that are scheduled to be paved this year and half have problems. My problem, besides being MINE is that the county could force me to move my home or pave to within 2 feet of my front porch.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 11, 2021)

miketx said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Yeah but you're almost certainly a lot younger and a lot more tech savvy that I am.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 11, 2021)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Ouch. And they say you can't fight city hall. But here's hoping you can as that would essentially make your home uninhabitable. I wonder if a good attorney couldn't get you some relief in that a building permit was issued for your house in good faith or some such?


----------



## Ernie S. (May 11, 2021)

One would think so but the attorney I spoke with said I was at their mercy but that they may just take the minimum on my side of the road and the maximum on the other considering the lot affected across the road is wooded and unkept at the point where the cul de sac would be paved. Needless to say, I'm pretty upset by the whole thing.


----------



## blackhawk (May 12, 2021)




----------



## Dajjal (May 12, 2021)

I just watched the film, 'Anne of a thousand days' with Richard Burton. It reduced me to tears.
The intrigue and drama of the lives  of the royal family is intense. King Henry the eighth had Anne Boleyn executed on trumped up charges because she did not bear him a son. In the film Anne refused to abdicate so that her daughter Elisabeth would be in line for the succession to the throne.

 Anne Boleyn was the mother of queen Elizabeth the first.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 12, 2021)

More surveyors out here this morning laying out exactly where my house is located. They are gathering information for the person who will decide what's going to happen to Cassa de Ernie. I have to admit, everyone at County has been sympathetic and helpful if non committal so although I'm still in limbo, at least, I'm not angry. Angry would be bad. I'm very protective of my self and my property and heavily armed.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 13, 2021)

Ernie S. said:


> More surveyors out here this morning laying out exactly where my house is located. They are gathering information for the person who will decide what's going to happen to Cassa de Ernie. I have to admit, everyone at County has been sympathetic and helpful if non committal so although I'm still in limbo, at least, I'm not angry. Angry would be bad. I'm very protective of my self and my property and heavily armed.


Hopefully you won't need bail money.


----------



## konradv (May 13, 2021)

Got my second jab today.  New BD: 5/27.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 13, 2021)

konradv said:


> Got my second jab today.  New BD: 5/27.



Well hopefully you won't have the side effects some of us had, though even if you do, it won't likely be anything drastic.


----------



## beautress (May 13, 2021)

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone.
> ...


Omigosh, Ernie came back to say hello and I missed him. Hi Mr. Ernie it's me freedombecki of long ago. Hope we see you more often. Every one of us missed you in one way or another.


----------



## beautress (May 13, 2021)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Sorry to hear your front yard is being threatened by imminent domain. 
Hope something good comes of it.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 13, 2021)

Elections at the American Legion tonight. I was reelected to a 2 year term as Commander. that starts me on my 10th year in the position. Really need some younger Veterans to step up....


----------



## beautress (May 13, 2021)

SFC Ollie said:


> Elections at the American Legion tonight. I was reelected to a 2 year term as Commander. that starts me on my 10th year in the position. Really need some younger Veterans to step up....


Congratulations, to one of America's finest SFC Ollie.


----------



## beautress (May 14, 2021)

The Spanish la gauge lessons are still going on. Today I advanced to some colloquialism.
colloquialisms. Some medicine for my bruised wittle heart. At least the headache went away. I took a selenium I bought last month then looked up "15 health benefits of selenium." I was happy to see it alleviates a modicum of allergies that accompany some types of asthma. And today it did just that. It cut my coughing in half. And it seems to have resolved some of the sore throat for those of us with outlandish coughing spells that bring soreness to throat and vocal chord areas in the neck and that hurt too. Ima chirping mess. When you say your prayers thank the good lord you do not have my ever-present issues. 

May the road rise to meet you, the wind be always at your back and may God hold each and everyone here in the palm of his loving hand.   oh yes and if you suffer any asthma symptoms hot green tea with a little honey works wonders.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 14, 2021)

SFC Ollie said:


> Elections at the American Legion tonight. I was reelected to a 2 year term as Commander. that starts me on my 10th year in the position. Really need some younger Veterans to step up....


Hombre is a member of the Legion and I bet he would enjoy your chapter, but he couldn't help out in the younger department.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 14, 2021)

Dajjal said:


> I just watched the film, 'Anne of a thousand days' with Richard Burton. It reduced me to tears.
> The intrigue and drama of the lives  of the royal family is intense. King Henry the eighth had Anne Boleyn executed on trumped up charges because she did not bear him a son. In the film Anne refused to abdicate so that her daughter Elisabeth would be in line for the succession to the throne.
> 
> Anne Boleyn was the mother of queen Elizabeth the first.


I'm always surprised when a movie really grabs me emotionally.  It is always unexpected, but you never forget such movies.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 15, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I just watched the film, 'Anne of a thousand days' with Richard Burton. It reduced me to tears.
> ...


I've been on a John Wayne western binge for a few days, mostly because it's primarily entertainment and "comfortable".  Most of the ones I have are on Amazon and they have cast and trivia that can be popped up on screen, it can be rather interesting.  Rio Lobo, probably the worst movie he ever did and would have never made it to the box office if he wasn't in it.  The trivia for that one pretty much explains why it was so bad.  Sometimes the behind the scene trivia is better than the movie........


----------



## Oddball (May 15, 2021)

Saturday morning!

Stepchildren with slide rules are big trouble.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 15, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Yeah that one was pretty bad. We have a collection of John Wayne movies directed by John Ford and some of those I wouldn't recommend to anybody either. (John Ford also directed some brilliant movies.)

 However, last night we watched once again "The High and the Mighty", not a western but a vintage multi-Academy Award-nominated mid 1950's movies--won the award for its theme song. And it was one of John Wayne's better ones. And it struck me how the current younger generation would probably hate it--hokey, tedious, sophomoric or whatever.  But movies in those days didn't have much in the way of special effects and gratuitous sex and violence or strong profanity pretty much didn't exist. They depended on acting and story line--story telling was the purpose of the film with many different stories woven throughout the major one. A different time for a different culture.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 15, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


A lot of people think Wayne's first starring role in a movie was Stagecoach, it wasn't.  His first starring role was 9 years earlier in The Big Trail, it was a box office flop, Stagecoach is what propelled him to stardom.  I still get a kick out of most of his westerns wearing clothes, using weapons, etc that didn't exist for the time the movie was portraying.  
If it wasn't due to the fact he was a big star many producers and directors would have nothing to do with him because of his arch-conservative views.  Lot's of actors refused to work with him because of this and some that did had little nice to say about him, of course he had little nice to say about them.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 15, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Elections at the American Legion tonight. I was reelected to a 2 year term as Commander. that starts me on my 10th year in the position. Really need some younger Veterans to step up....
> ...


We actually have members in your area....


----------



## beautress (May 15, 2021)

Oddball said:


> Saturday morning!
> 
> Stepchildren with slide rules are big trouble.
> 
> Let the cartoon begin!


Thanks, Mr. Oddball. That one was so funny.


----------



## beautress (May 15, 2021)

Will be getting a knee replacement surgery on the 25th. My doctor gave me medicines that actually make it easy to go up and down the staircase no pain. I still do short steps going down one at a time though due to the bone over bone no cartilage x-ray last week.

Still working on Spanish at duolingo and crocheting another kitchen dishrag in #10 thread. If I turned on the light I could finish it with a lace scalloped border.  Wish me luck on the surgery week after this one is over. Can't wait till it heals and I can live normally once again. Y'all have a great evening.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 16, 2021)

SFC Ollie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



I believe that since Hombre is technically affiliated with one in Colorado where we have never lived.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 16, 2021)

Good night, afternoon, morning or whatever darlinks. I really do love you guys. May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here. Meanwhile we pray or send positive vibes or keep vigil for:

Harper, the inspiration for the vigil list.
Kat for wellness
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Mindful and healing for her shoulder.
Good results for Nosmo King 's step nephew dealing with difficult surgeries.
Mindful's daughter diagnosed with cancer.
Ollie's brother recovering from major surgery.
Nosmo King for healing and health
Gracie & Dennis in yet another transition.
Ringel for continued healing.
Beautress for impending knee surgery

And we keep the light on so others who have been away can find their way back and we hope they do.

History relates that it was about this time in May in 1903 when Teddy Roosevelt, on a camping trip to Yellowstone, first seriously considered establishing national parks beginning with that area. If Yellowstone couldn't inspire a national parks system, nothing could.


----------



## beautress (May 16, 2021)

Thanks, foxfyre. For some reason my buttons for thanking people for a great post is not working. I upgraded my iphone then spent 2 or 3 hours just trying to go online. I spent most of the day learning basic Spanish at duolingo dot com. Unfortunately that bites into overusage and I'm supposed to have "unlimited access." Lol


----------



## Ernie S. (May 18, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > More surveyors out here this morning laying out exactly where my house is located. They are gathering information for the person who will decide what's going to happen to Cassa de Ernie. I have to admit, everyone at County has been sympathetic and helpful if non committal so although I'm still in limbo, at least, I'm not angry. Angry would be bad. I'm very protective of my self and my property and heavily armed.
> ...


Another surveyor came out this morning. Thankfully, it was after 10 so, no, I don't need bail money. The surveyor told me that it's likely they will favor the opposite side of the easement so as to encroach the minimum on my front lawn and they never use all of their allotted room. A 50 foot cul de sac is outrageous, unnecessary and never done. Additionally, they have found that the maps have been drawn from a bad master marker set in 1907 and they were about 5 feet off so I do have nearly 6 feet between my front porch and the edge of the easement. Final decision is up to the paving manager and the County Engineer and I should have a plan for the road in about a week and plenty of time to move my mail box and a trailer that is parked right at the edge of the easement.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 18, 2021)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Sounds better and it does sound like they're trying to minimize the damage, but 6' of your own property from your front porch is a very short distance. Think of the little 6' social distancing circles everywhere. 6' is so short. But better than no distancing I guess.


----------



## Dragonlady (May 19, 2021)

I'm headed to the local hospital this afternoon for a stress test, and tomorrow I'll get a lecture from my cardiologist tomorrow.  I had a stress attack so bad last week Wednesday, that I thought I was having a heart attack.  I spent the afternoon at the hospital wired up to multiple monitors.  My doctor immediately referred me to the cardiologist and here we are.

The last time this happened (4 years ago), I got a lecture that I am not 50 any more or even 60.  I have to learn to say "No".  I doubt this one will be any less of a lecture.

So much for the idea that you have to wait forever to see a specialist in Canada.


----------



## beautress (May 19, 2021)

Duolingo is the web provider for my Spanish language lessons. I have 16 consecuuitive days of lessons. I got up early this morning for my preop exam for knee replacement surgery. When I got there they said the exam was tomorrow.  oops! The real problem is my failure to wear my glasses. I thought the appointment was Wednesday. Nope. The calendar at home sides with the hospital receptionist at the front desk. It is for Thursday. So at least I know how to get to the hospital which is 50 miles away. It was a beautiful drive down I-45 through the Great Piney Woods. So I got to see it twice in less than 2 hours. 

Hope everybody else had a good day.


----------



## beautress (May 19, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> I'm headed to the local hospital this afternoon for a stress test, and tomorrow I'll get a lecture from my cardiologist tomorrow.  I had a stress attack so bad last week Wednesday, that I thought I was having a heart attack.  I spent the afternoon at the hospital wired up to multiple monitors.  My doctor immediately referred me to the cardiologist and here we are.
> 
> The last time this happened (4 years ago), I got a lecture that I am not 50 any more or even 60.  I have to learn to say "No".  I doubt this one will be any less of a lecture.
> 
> So much for the idea that you have to wait forever to see a specialist in Canada.


Hope you're all better now, Dragonlady. I always sit down and crochet a challenging lace design or a potholder for a friend. Giving your time to someone you like is an excellent chill device. Hang in there. You will be beating back at stress when you find an activity you like. I had not crocheted much for several years, so at first my work looked like a distracted child did it. Then it got better when I started increasing the complexity of stitches using a 300-stitch design book called Harmony-something. It took a lot of tearing back errors but that makes you more careful about counting. In the long run a few mistakes are okay on a dishrag. Like who cares!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 20, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> I'm headed to the local hospital this afternoon for a stress test, and tomorrow I'll get a lecture from my cardiologist tomorrow.  I had a stress attack so bad last week Wednesday, that I thought I was having a heart attack.  I spent the afternoon at the hospital wired up to multiple monitors.  My doctor immediately referred me to the cardiologist and here we are.
> 
> The last time this happened (4 years ago), I got a lecture that I am not 50 any more or even 60.  I have to learn to say "No".  I doubt this one will be any less of a lecture.
> 
> So much for the idea that you have to wait forever to see a specialist in Canada.


The attacks are so scary. But hopefully it will just be a lecture and nothing serious.


----------



## beautress (May 20, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > I'm headed to the local hospital this afternoon for a stress test, and tomorrow I'll get a lecture from my cardiologist tomorrow.  I had a stress attack so bad last week Wednesday, that I thought I was having a heart attack.  I spent the afternoon at the hospital wired up to multiple monitors.  My doctor immediately referred me to the cardiologist and here we are.
> ...


*CLINK!!!* Raising my coffee cup to Dragonlady's doctors for a good outcome for her, and prayers up for Dragonlady's good health and happiness in the future.


----------



## beautress (May 20, 2021)

Mr. Reddy, my year-old pitt bull doggie ate my DISH remote on the main tv so after missing all my favorite shows for a couple of days I called DISH and bought a new Remote controller. I think I need to get a cast iron box holder with a lock because the only thing he really wouldn't use as his personal chew toy are heavy metal objects. Lol Dogs must know via dna that metal will leave them toothless. So I have to go looking for something that will deter Mr. Crunch and Munch from eating the new controller, so we can be friends again.

Y'all have a good evening. It will be so nice to look forward to walking again with my knee replacement.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 21, 2021)

Hi folks, prayers up for all of you who are experiencing troubles in their lives.  
My hand is getting better but still hurts from daily usage (as expected).  Starting to get back to getting rid of things and getting some of the to do list done.  Trying to have fun on the muzzleloading forum but sometimes my humor is "unappreciated" and I have to be careful, it's not an open site like this one. they're a lot more strict........
The other day one member was selling one of his flintlocks and another guy wanted to know who made the gun.......  Instead of "Who" he typed "ho" made the gun.  Obviously the gun didn't look Vietnamese and I stated as much.......  A half hour later my post was gone.   
Someone earlier today wanted to know how much their balls weigh..............  It's taking every ounce of willpower for me not to respond in my kind......... 
Oh and when we refer to balls on the site we are referring to round lead balls (projectiles).


----------



## Dragonlady (May 21, 2021)

beautress said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > I'm headed to the local hospital this afternoon for a stress test, and tomorrow I'll get a lecture from my cardiologist tomorrow.  I had a stress attack so bad last week Wednesday, that I thought I was having a heart attack.  I spent the afternoon at the hospital wired up to multiple monitors.  My doctor immediately referred me to the cardiologist and here we are.
> ...



I can’t crochet any more. The cotton is too fine and my hands ached for three days the last time I made Christmas doilies for one of the local shops. 

Knitting and hand sewing are OK for now. I have lots of activities I find relaxing and fun and my friends are already plotting sneaking across the border to Buffalo for a Jay’s game. 

My stress attacks relate to a close family members/friends, both of whom are going through a difficult time, making very bad decisions, and blaming others for the resulting chaos. 

I really am too old for this shit.  And I know that.

My cardiologist is a sweetie. He knows I’m good about doctors’ orders. And all my numbers are good - heart rate, blood pressure, and function. Just stop letting people make unrealistic demands.


----------



## beautress (May 21, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


Wow your relative and friends story sounds like what I was going through about 30 years a go and I was beside myself with worries. Then one day a very wise friend told me to do what her friend said worked for her. It goes basically like this: when a problem seems to arise that is in any upsetting, do some division about the situation at hand. Divide the issue by 3 over who owns it, yes or no?
1. Is it my hands?
2. Is it in her or his hands??
3. Is it one of those things that are just in God's hands?
That should help clarify any guilt you feel that really gets you down, because you likely don't own the solution to someone else's emotional turf unless you stuck the needle in their eye.

I hope that little trick helps unmuddle your heartstrings until you're hearing more harmony in your heart and soul.


----------



## Dragonlady (May 21, 2021)

beautress said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



It is wise advice. I went down this road with my brother and learned long ago that you can’t help those who won’t help themselves, and worse, are lying to you. 

My brother made it through.  But he had to do it in his own time.


----------



## Oddball (May 22, 2021)

Saturday morning!

Droopy always gets his man.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Shawnee_b (May 24, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Hi folks, prayers up for all of you who are experiencing troubles in their lives.
> My hand is getting better but still hurts from daily usage (as expected).  Starting to get back to getting rid of things and getting some of the to do list done.  Trying to have fun on the muzzleloading forum but sometimes my humor is "unappreciated" and I have to be careful, it's not an open site like this one. they're a lot more strict........
> The other day one member was selling one of his flintlocks and another guy wanted to know who made the gun.......  Instead of "Who" he typed "ho" made the gun.  Obviously the gun didn't look Vietnamese and I stated as much.......  A half hour later my post was gone.
> Someone earlier today wanted to know how much their balls weigh..............  It's taking every ounce of willpower for me not to respond in my kind.........
> Oh and when we refer to balls on the site we are referring to round lead balls (projectiles).


Sounds like "Traditional Muzzle loading" forum.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 24, 2021)

Actually I might enter this


----------



## Foxfyre (May 24, 2021)

In truth they aren't that rare and elusive. When we lived up on the mountain, we would sometimes find 10-inch bear tracks in the yard. Makes you think. And when we were having frequent bears in the area, we would be asked to bring in the humming bird feeders.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 24, 2021)

For you stargazers...













						Live Recording: Total Lunar Eclipse May 26, 2021
					

Watch a recording of the Super Full Moon turn red during the Total Lunar Eclipse on Wednesday, May 26, 2021.




					timeanddate.us2.list-manage.com


----------



## Foxfyre (May 24, 2021)

Ridgerunner said:


> For you stargazers...
> 
> View attachment 493236
> 
> ...


I love these kinds of celestial phenomena and thank you for this information Ridgerunner. But here in New Mexico the schedule looks like this:

Albuquerque NM:
3 hours, 15 minutes, 21 seconds
Duration of totality: 14 minutes, 28 seconds
Penumbral begins: May 26 at 239 am  (2:47)
Partial begins: May 26 at 3:44:58 am
Full begins: May 26 at 526 am (5:11)
Maximum: May 26 at 5:18:42 am
Full ends: May 26 at 5:25:54 am
Moonset: May 26 at 6:03:00 am

I don't know where the emoticons in there came from & I couldn't edit them out. Weird.

I just don't think I can stay up that late or get up that early. But we'll see.


----------



## Shawnee_b (May 25, 2021)

Heads up to everyone. I see lots of old age (me) ailments (me) I take a CBD oil sometimes, non THC stuff. Legal every state. Cuts pain, anxiety...

Now. Tucker Carlson took advice "leave Fox, start your own business" He is. 

Called "sage elxir" scroll 2/3 down the page there is a free trial link. I also got the cream. Think it was just pay shipping.









						Sage Elixir CBD Oil: Reviews, Side Effects, Cost |Provides Inner Peace|
					

Supplements 4 Fitness Sage Elixir CBD Oil: Reviews, Side Effects, Cost |Provides Inner Peace| CBD Oil




					supplements4fitness.com
				




free trial link. Mighty Leaf


----------



## blackhawk (May 25, 2021)




----------



## Ringel05 (May 26, 2021)

I may be rediscovering humor at last.  Logged on and read New Titles (titles only), got a good laugh out of that.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 26, 2021)

Shawnee_b said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi folks, prayers up for all of you who are experiencing troubles in their lives.
> ...


Why would you think that?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 26, 2021)

Shawnee_b said:


> Heads up to everyone. I see lots of old age (me) ailments (me) I take a CBD oil sometimes, non THC stuff. Legal every state. Cuts pain, anxiety...
> 
> Now. Tucker Carlson took advice "leave Fox, start your own business" He is.
> 
> ...



This is good information. I've been using CBD oil, Hemp oil & similar products for some time now and coupled with an acetaminophen now and then are as or more effective as the nsaids that really do terrible things to your innards and I can't take any more.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 26, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> > Heads up to everyone. I see lots of old age (me) ailments (me) I take a CBD oil sometimes, non THC stuff. Legal every state. Cuts pain, anxiety...
> ...


Unfortunately CBD could interfere with the way one of my meds works....


----------



## Shawnee_b (May 26, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> This is good information. I've been using CBD oil, Hemp oil & similar products for some time now and coupled with an acetaminophen now and then are as or more effective as the nsaids that really do terrible things to your innards and I can't take any more.



I try to stay as "natural" as I can. Herbal, organic etc. DR Mandel on utube has great short vids on natural methods.


----------



## Shawnee_b (May 26, 2021)

SFC Ollie said:


> Unfortunately CBD could interfere with the way one of my meds works....



Even the hemp one?


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 27, 2021)

Shawnee_b said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately CBD could interfere with the way one of my meds works....
> ...


Unfortunately....


----------



## Shawnee_b (May 27, 2021)

SFC Ollie said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


That's too bad seems to help many.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 27, 2021)

Okay, this kind of joke isn't really my thing, but this one made me laugh. So. . .

*A man walks into a bar with a paper bag. He sits down and places the bag on the counter. The bartender walks up and asks what’s in the bag.*

*The man reaches into the bag and pulls out a little man, of about 12 inches height, and sets him on the counter. He reaches back into the bag and pulls out a small piano, setting it on the counter as well. He reaches into the bag once again and pulls out a tiny piano bench. The little man sits down at the piano and starts playing a beautiful piece by Mozart.

“Where on earth did you get that ???” asked the surprised bartender. The man responds by reaching into the paper bag. This time he pulls out a magic lamp. He hands it to the bartender and says: “Here. Rub it.”

So the bartender rubs the lamp, and suddenly there’s a gust of smoke and a beautiful genie is standing before him. “I will grant you one wish – just one.”

The bartender gets real excited. Without hesitating he says, “I want a million bucks !”
A few moments later, a duck walks into the bar. Another duck, then another soon follow it. Pretty soon, the entire bar is filled with ducks and they keep coming!
The bartender turns to the man and says, “You know, I think your genie’s a little deaf. I asked for a million bucks, not a million ducks.”*

*The man replies, “Do you really think I asked for a 12 inch pianist?”*


----------



## beautress (May 27, 2021)

Knee surgery was Tuesday. Reminds me of an old jukebox song "It keeps right on a-hurtin'" and yeah, every minute if the day....lol


----------



## beautress (May 27, 2021)

SFC Ollie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Shawnee_b said:
> ...


I tried that once for pain. It didn't do anything. The bottle just sat around  several months so I tossed it.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 27, 2021)

beautress said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



CBD or Hemp oil is an anti inflammatory which acetaminophen (Tylenol) is not. And since I can't take nsaids (aspirin, ibuprophen, naproxen et al) and need both an anti inflammatory and help with pain, taking the Hemp oil with acetaminophen seems to get it done.

I trust the knee surgery went well, but yes, it is one of the most painful surgeries to rehab from. Those who have gone through it say it's worth it though.


----------



## Montrovant (May 27, 2021)

I got my second vaccine shot Sunday, very little in the way of side effects, thankfully.  I'm heading up to GA tomorrow to see the little one.

The Islanders beat the Penguins to get to the second round of the playoffs for the third year in a row.  They haven't won a playoff series for 3 years in a row since the 80s.

I'm wrapping presents for the little one and getting some things packed for the long weekend.  Just thought I'd pop in and say hi, I don't know how much I'll be on USMB for the next few days.


----------



## petro (May 27, 2021)

Haven't peeked in here for sometime...
Spent last weekend on an awesome long weekend in Florida with wife's son and girlfriend, and my daughter with her boyfriend...
A couple sunsets from the Gulf...
Went on a dolphin tour and saw many of them and at beach had baby stingrays at our feet.
I love the intercoastal and was wishing my boat was with me the whole trip.






Sitting back in MN now freezing on a cold rainy day with a high in the forties...


----------



## Foxfyre (May 27, 2021)

Montrovant said:


> I got my second vaccine shot Sunday, very little in the way of side effects, thankfully.  I'm heading up to GA tomorrow to see the little one.
> 
> The Islanders beat the Penguins to get to the second round of the playoffs for the third year in a row.  They haven't won a playoff series for 3 years in a row since the 80s.
> 
> I'm wrapping presents for the little one and getting some things packed for the long weekend.  Just thought I'd pop in and say hi, I don't know how much I'll be on USMB for the next few days.


Have a good trip Montro. I assume it's the little one's birthday?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 27, 2021)

petro said:


> Haven't peeked in here for sometime...
> Spent last weekend on an awesome long weekend in Florida with wife's son and girlfriend, and my daughter with her boyfriend...
> A couple sunsets from the Gulf...
> Went on a dolphin tour and saw many of them and at beach had baby stingrays at our feet.
> ...


Wow that's cold for late May even in Minnesota, yes? But I guess it's been snowing in Montana this past week. My neice & her hubby are vacationing in Florida this week and posting photos to Facebook every day just to make us all green with envy. We could hit 90 here on Saturday, but then it cools off into the mid 80's and 70's for the next week. Really unusually cool for us this time of year as we go into what is normally some of the hottest days of summer. I'm not complaining though.


----------



## Mindful (May 28, 2021)

petro said:


> Haven't peeked in here for sometime...
> Spent last weekend on an awesome long weekend in Florida with wife's son and girlfriend, and my daughter with her boyfriend...
> A couple sunsets from the Gulf...
> Went on a dolphin tour and saw many of them and at beach had baby stingrays at our feet.
> ...



It rained _every _day this past week. On top of ongoing lockdown, rather depressing.

Even sitting on a bench, doorstep, window sill, anything we could find, was out of bounds, because of getting drenched.

All dressed up and nowhere to go, but I’ll give  it another try soon, outside my favourite French cafe. And hope for the best, before socialising in the supermarket.


----------



## petro (May 28, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't peeked in here for sometime...
> ...


It seems like Memorial weekend is always our last cold snap of the year. Funny thing, it was 85 and miserable humid two days ago. Nothing like a forty degree drop in 24 hours.


----------



## Mindful (May 28, 2021)

petro said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > petro said:
> ...



Trying to imagine 85 in Celsius.


----------



## petro (May 28, 2021)

Mindful said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


29 C.
Now that sounds cold to me.
Up near Canadian border a Canadian radio station does metric.
I never know what temp it is without looking it up.
Funny that America still uses imperial.


----------



## Dragonlady (May 28, 2021)

beautress said:


> Knee surgery was Tuesday. Reminds me of an old jukebox song "It keeps right on a-hurtin'" and yeah, every minute if the day....lol




Three days before the pain starts to abate.  Should start to feel better by tomorrow.  Take your pain meds - not too many.  Feel better.

*IT'S FUCKING SNOWING IN TORONTO!!!  I can't believe I'm typing this.  A week ago today it was 98 degrees.  We planted our seedlings last week and the leaves got BURNED by the sun.  Now we're worried the frost will kill them!!!

THIS IS INSANE!*


----------



## Mindful (May 28, 2021)

petro said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > petro said:
> ...



29 C

That’s hot.


----------



## petro (May 28, 2021)

Nice day today...playing with our oversized puppy out back


Charlie is a Pitsky, Pitbull Husky mix. Great disposition, lots of energy, highly intelligent and loves boats, cars, camping and all other people and dogs.
He is always smiling.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 28, 2021)

petro said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > petro said:
> ...


We Americans can be unreasonably stubborn now and then. There have been multiple attempts to get us to switch to the more uniformly universal metric system both for weights and measurements and celsius instead of fahrenheit, but too many refused to make the effort.  We we so trained and infused with our system, it was uncomfortable trying to learn  different one. Sort of like having to translate another language into your native language in order to understand what is being said. And most don't make the effort to become fluent in the second language.

I don't know why they don't train children in the metric system AND the imperial system simultaneously so the next generation would be comfortable with such transition.


----------



## petro (May 28, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


For the most part as far as tools, I am required to own both as many vehicles have a mix of standard and metric parts. I grew up when they were actively teaching both in school during the seventies.
Construction materials actually work better in standard as wall and joist systems will work with a 8, 12, 16, 19.25, and 24 inch layouts working perfectly with 8 foot sheeting materials. Fractions easily convert to decimal also.
While the system of ten works for medical better, I actually think it as an advantage to know both.
Was never good at the temp conversions though.


----------



## Mindful (May 29, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



What I have noticed, in Target for instance, when shopping for bedding, measurements in metric are written on the packaging.

Also in French.


----------



## Shawnee_b (May 29, 2021)

beautress said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Takes a little time, when I do it I do every day. Of course it is not for everyone or helps everyone. But a free bottle is good for a try.


----------



## Oddball (May 29, 2021)

petro said:


> Haven't peeked in here for sometime...
> Spent last weekend on an awesome long weekend in Florida with wife's son and girlfriend, and my daughter with her boyfriend...
> A couple sunsets from the Gulf...
> Went on a dolphin tour and saw many of them and at beach had baby stingrays at our feet.
> ...


Ridiculous temps this week....When's late May weather going to show up?


----------



## Oddball (May 29, 2021)

Saturday morning!

Keep a good supply of gee-tar strings handy.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Dragonlady (May 29, 2021)

Beautress, my friends who have had the surgery all said the same thing:  the rehab is no fun at all, but do your exercise and follow the doctor's orders, and you will never regret having it done.  When it's all over, the only thing people have said to me is they wished they'd done it sooner.  

Lots of prayers and good thoughts for your recovery.

I was 26 years old when Canada went metric.  I have a foot in both worlds, but I still default to Imperial.  My weather app is set to Fahrenheit, but I speak Celsius.  I cook in cups, and tablespoons, but I buy groceries weighed in grams and kilos.  I sew in feet and inches, but buy fabric by the metre.  Our highways signs are in kilometers, not miles, but we live 30 minutes from Niagara Falls.

Last weekend it was so hot I was nearly fainting.  High 90's and really humid.  It was the May 2-4 weekend, officially Victoria Day (Queen Victoria's birthday is May 24th), but it's first official weekend of going to the beach with a 2-4 (case) of beer, having a beer at the cottage, or hanging out with friends and a beer hence the May 2-4 weekend.  I don't drink beer.  At my house, it's Marguerita Weekend, and it's also my birthday



The local in-town greenhouse is closed on Sundays.  We could go outside of town and find lots of places open, but I respect a small town business where the owners practice their faith.  Half the county is under glass.  No joke.  This is "Foodland Ontario", also "flowerland".  We supply all of Ontario and a lot of upstate New York with fresh flowers, and nursery stock.  Not to mention licensed Marijuana cultivation.


----------



## beautress (May 29, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Beautress, my friends who have had the surgery all said the same thing:  the rehab is no fun at all, but do your exercise and follow the doctor's orders, and you will never regret having it done.  When it's all over, the only thing people have said to me is they wished they'd done it sooner.
> 
> Lots of prayers and good thoughts for your recovery.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Dragonlady. I'm taking it easy today but every 18 stitches on my recent dishrag-making earlier I lifted till it hurt. then lowered and resumed crocheting 18 more, size 10 thread. They take a lot of time but are well worth it. It takes a week or better to finish it but is well worth it. I can't stand bamboo dishrags, and that's the only stuff I can get in the bargain stores nearby.

I got tired of hurting and decided to put my feet up and come here. The greenhouses in your area sound wonderful. We went on the Oriental Express years across Canada years ago with the American Historical Society stopping here and there. We traversed from Ontario to Vancouver about the time the tamaracs turn gold and the geese train their younguns to fly distances for a few days. We saw the Capitol, Lake Louise, and too many Kodak moments to write about here. We spent 9 days visiting tribal and antique  Train museums, a quilt show in a supermansion built in the Colonial era, and lovely shops in almost every city plus a view from one of the tallest towers in North America. Good job, Canada!


----------



## Dragonlady (May 29, 2021)

beautress said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Beautress, my friends who have had the surgery all said the same thing:  the rehab is no fun at all, but do your exercise and follow the doctor's orders, and you will never regret having it done.  When it's all over, the only thing people have said to me is they wished they'd done it sooner.
> ...



Yeah, there are a lot of family owned nurseries here, as well as some large commercial places.  One of the big commercial operations had a fire destroy their main greenhouse on one of their farms, and it covered 40 acres.  They immediately bought a nearby farm with 60 acres, under glass to meet their orders on time.

The farmer's market here is to die for!!!!  There are certain farmers that all the fall fair champions here buy their strawberries, and and other fruit from from to make their jams and preserves.  I know who they are.  There's also a native man who makes fresh bannock (native pan fried bread), in various flavors, on Saturdays.  It makes such a great breakfast treat.    

The summer we moved out here, my daughter was dropping off a load of boxes at the house and picked up a basket of fresh peaches on the way home.  We each ate about 6 peaches hanging over the kitchen sink with juice running down our arms.


----------



## petro (May 29, 2021)

Boring weekend doing siding repair and some replacement in preparation for painting entire house, second garage and shed.
So far most is in good shape, but a lot of surface area to cover.
I work as a carpenter and remodeler as a trade and I hate doing Homework. Lol.


----------



## Dragonlady (May 29, 2021)

petro said:


> Boring weekend doing siding repair and some replacement in preparation for painting entire house, second garage and shed.
> So far most is in good shape, but a lot of surface area to cover.
> I work as a carpenter and remodeler as a trade and I hate doing Homework. Lol.



I was married to a carpenter.  My neighbour's husband was a contractor.  Neither of us could get our husbands to do work on OUR houses.  We figured I could hire her husband, and she could hire mine.  The bills would be a wash, but at least we'd get SOMETHING done.


----------



## beautress (May 29, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


I love really good memories like that.  We lived in the Willamette Valley, Oregon four years. It is truly a fruit bowl of great cherries, blackberries, gooseberries, blueberries, strawberries, and everything else.  The kids picked and sold blackberries, 80 gallons for our kitchen and the freezer. It was something! 

I bet your markets have top quality fruits and vegetables. I saw some of the vineyards on another trip and lots of nature's beauty.


----------



## Dragonlady (May 29, 2021)

beautress said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



These are berries I got from the market two years ago. They were sweet like candy.


----------



## beautress (May 29, 2021)

petro said:


> Boring weekend doing siding repair and some replacement in preparation for painting entire house, second garage and shed.
> So far most is in good shape, but a lot of surface area to cover.
> I work as a carpenter and remodeler as a trade and I hate doing Homework. Lol.


Sounds like you have a beautiful place there, Petro. And that work will keep it dry in foul weather.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 29, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > Boring weekend doing siding repair and some replacement in preparation for painting entire house, second garage and shed.
> ...


It's the same old story though. The artist's spouse has no paintings. The chef wants the spouse to do the cooking at home, etc. But your solution looks good to me.


----------



## petro (May 29, 2021)

beautress said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > Boring weekend doing siding repair and some replacement in preparation for painting entire house, second garage and shed.
> ...


Just finished scraping a lot of the cedar trim, and priming the bare wood. Still have wood siding so definitely due for new paint. 
Built a couple garden boxes out of old pallets for the wife last year. Got the plants in, hoping not too early. 


Used to have our place in the Gallery before it was lost in the update...



Have a little over an acre almost an hour out of Twin Cities. 
Our Iris's are in full bloom. 


I should post that in Gardening, Toro will flip out.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 29, 2021)

My back yard looks like the high desert has taken over........  However my Yuccas are blooming in the front.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 29, 2021)

Thankfully I have my banking accounts to show every transaction made by sending me the transaction details via messaging on my iPhone.  Just had one pop up for $12.73 at 10:30 PM this evening........  It was only 9:15 PM here and the last time I used that online account was a couple of days ago.  Notified the bank, card cancelled and monitored, changed my site password and deleted the payment information from that vendor.  The only drawback is I have to wait until Tuesday to get a new card.  Normally I do not save my banking information on vendor sites but for some reason I obviously did on this one, won't do that again.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 30, 2021)

Kinda have my head in the clouds today, might as well go for a drive.







Posted this in The Garage.  Since some of you don't get out of the CS much thought I'd share it here.  
Figure out how it's done and no, other than being made into a gif it hasn't been edited.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 30, 2021)

I just notice one of our muzzleloading forum members is named kyblackpowder..........  Do I really want to know??!!


----------



## petro (May 30, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Kinda have my head in the clouds today, might as well go for a drive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have heard of it before, a yearly phenomenon when a thin layer of water is on the salt flats in Bolivia....


----------



## Foxfyre (May 30, 2021)

petro said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Kinda have my head in the clouds today, might as well go for a drive.
> ...


I think this was featured on one of the Weather Channel programs some time back. I seem to recall then talking about the illusion of walking in clouds. Pictures there weren't this clear though.


----------



## Montrovant (May 30, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I got my second vaccine shot Sunday, very little in the way of side effects, thankfully.  I'm heading up to GA tomorrow to see the little one.
> ...


Yes, it’s her birthday.

Sadly, she’s turning 12 and not really little anymore. I’m not her parent, but I expect I feel the same way a lot of parents do with her growing up; like I’m losing her. It’s a little different for me, since to some extent I really did lose her when I stopped being her nanny, plus I ended up in a different state. It makes me sad.
She’s still happy to see me, though, and we still get along, but I miss when she was really little.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Foxfyre (May 31, 2021)

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


We all feel like we sort of have grown up with her. Like saveliberty 's granddaughter, Harper, the inspiration for our vigil list when she was born with all kinds of problems requiring surgical correction. She is now a beautiful young lady.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 2, 2021)

Making another batch of carnitas.  Smells good!


----------



## beautress (Jun 2, 2021)

Little by little and day by day the pain of my knee replacement has declined, especially after an afternoon nap. Thanks for the prayers up last week, Mrs. Foxfire. I think God answered your, Dragonlady's and my friend Susan's appeals for His help. I am grateful for the silent well-wishers too.


----------



## petro (Jun 2, 2021)

Trying to pick paint for house, my wife and I are agreeing to go with a modern dark. Trending in the north here...an example 



A deep grey/blue with a darker trim. With our white windows and garage doors,  I think it would really pop.
Everyone else around us has the drab yellows, tan, or white houses. 



I like this one, but it is really similar to the color we already have.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 2, 2021)

And an update on how life has been treating me for the passed five months...

As you may or may not know, I have been temporarily sidelined since Yuletide carols rang out. I fell victim to a very serious bacterial infection including E. coli and the notorious 'flesh eating' strain. It hit my left shin like a swift kick from your baby brother.

Admitted to the East Liverpool City Hospital, the diagnosis was made and soon, a team of doctors, nurses and ARNAs (State Tested Nursing Assistants) was at my bedside.  All but one of these mitaclous professionals proved their mettle with a deeply frightened and now, admittedly, cranky old fart.

The one exception was an infectious disease specialist who, two nights before Christmas, declared "This foot belongs in the hospital incinerator!" Merry Christmas.

The others, and I were not so enthusiastic about that idea. And so, we got to work.

The tendon between by shin and ankle was lost. It was replaced with a donated tendon from a cadaver. Thus making me a Zombie. A "Halo" device known as a Fixator was drilled onto my heel and fibula,, much like the bolts jutting from the neck of Frankenstein's monster. From my toes to my knee cap, enough gauze was wrapped, thus I became somewhat like rheMummy. To top it all off, a vacuum pump was laid upon the open wound sucking infection and a strange amber fluid 24 hours a day. That dropped my hemoglobin to the point I required four infusions of packed red blood cells. And I became a vampire.

Then I was discharged to and extended care facility for healing and rehabilitation.

Which brings us to today when, after four synthetic skin grafts which allowed me to develop suffici tissue of my own making, a permanent, authentic patch of my own skin finally closed the wound! The vacuum device was removed, but the Halo remains, at least for four more weeks.

At that glorious point, I will be cleared to bear weight on my newly reconstructed left leg and begin the process of strength traing and finally walking, albeit with a distinct limp and the aid of a stylish walking stick.

I anticipate by early August I will return to the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate and resume daily constitutionals in the lovely Thompson Park accompanied by Daisy the Mutt.

Meanwhile, she has been in the pow,peeing care of my brother and sister-in-law.

I have a clear mind and a somewhat able body and a real appetite to see friends, family and the places I have been missing. Thank you. All for your support through prayers and positive vibes during this ordeal. I am daily humbled and astonished by the kindness and compassion everyone has so generously given me. I can never say "Thank you!" enough.

And that's my story and I'm sticking to it! Have a great summer and stay well.

Nosmo


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 3, 2021)

And an update on how life has been treating me for the passed five months...

As you may or may not know, I have been temporarily sidelined since Yuletide carols rang out. I fell victim to a very serious bacterial infection including E. coli and the notorious 'flesh eating' strain. It hit my left shin like a swift kick from your baby brother.

Admitted to the East Liverpool City Hospital, the diagnosis was made and soon, a team of doctors, nurses and STNAs (State Tested Nursing Assistants) was at my bedside.  All but one of these miraculous professionals proved their mettle with a deeply frightened and now, admittedly, cranky old fart.

The one exception was an infectious disease specialist who, two nights before Christmas, declared "This foot belongs in the hospital incinerator!" Merry Christmas.

The others, and I, were not so enthusiastic about that idea. And so, we got to work.

The tendon between by shin and ankle was lost. It was replaced with a donated tendon from a cadaver. Thus making me a Zombie. A "Halo" device known as a Fixator was drilled onto my heel and fibula, much like the bolts jutting from the neck of Frankenstein's monster. From my toes to my knee cap, enough gauze was wrapped, thus I became somewhat like the Mummy. To top it all off, a vacuum pump was laid upon the open wound sucking infection and a strange amber fluid 24 hours a day. That dropped my hemoglobin to the point I required four infusions of packed red blood cells. And I became a vampire.

Then I was discharged to an extended care facility for healing and rehabilitation.

Which brings us to today when, after four synthetic skin grafts which allowed me to develop suffici tissue of my own making, a permanent, authentic patch of my own skin finally closed the wound! The vacuum device was removed, but the Halo remains, at least for four more weeks.

At that glorious point, I will be cleared to bear weight on my newly reconstructed left leg and begin the process of strength traing and finally walking, albeit with a distinct limp and the aid of a stylish walking stick.

I anticipate by early August I will return to the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate and resume daily constitutionals in the lovely Thompson Park accompanied by Daisy the Mutt.

Meanwhile, she has been in the pamperng care of my brother and sister-in-law.

I have a clear mind and a somewhat sound body and a real appetite to see friends, family and the places I have been missing. Thank you all for your support through prayers and positive vibes during this ordeal. I am daily humbled and astonished by the kindness and compassion everyone has so generously given me. I can never say "Thank you!" enough.

And that's my story and I'm sticking to it! Have a great summer and stay well.

Nosmo


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 3, 2021)

beautress said:


> Little by little and day by day the pain of my knee replacement has declined, especially after an afternoon nap. Thanks for the prayers up last week, Mrs. Foxfire. I think God answered your, Dragonlady's and my friend Susan's appeals for His help. I am grateful for the silent well-wishers too.



And prayers continue for continued progress my friend. But you are likely over the hump of the worst of it now. Just do all the rehab. It makes all the difference so I'm told.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 3, 2021)

petro said:


> Trying to pick paint for house, my wife and I are agreeing to go with a modern dark. Trending in the north here...an example View attachment 496662
> A deep grey/blue with a darker trim. With our white windows and garage doors,  I think it would really pop.
> Everyone else around us has the drab yellows, tan, or white houses.
> View attachment 496669
> I like this one, but it is really similar to the color we already have.


Hmm. Attractive but not sure it's for me. I prefer the NM earth tones. But that is good looking.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 3, 2021)

Nosmo King said:


> And an update on how life has been treating me for the passed five months...
> 
> As you may or may not know, I have been temporarily sidelined since Yuletide carols rang out. I fell victim to a very serious bacterial infection including E. coli and the notorious 'flesh eating' strain. It hit my left shin like a swift kick from your baby brother.
> 
> ...


Holy Cow Nosmo. You were ailing when you last posted months ago, but had no idea you were going through all this. You will certainly be on the vigil list for sure. I hope you will keep checking in with us now and then.


----------



## petro (Jun 3, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > Trying to pick paint for house, my wife and I are agreeing to go with a modern dark. Trending in the north here...an example View attachment 496662
> ...


I've noticed in the south that lighter colors are king. A dark house would probably soak up too much heat from the sun.


----------



## beautress (Jun 3, 2021)

Nosmo King said:


> And an update on how life has been treating me for the passed five months...
> 
> As you may or may not know, I have been temporarily sidelined since Yuletide carols rang out. I fell victim to a very serious bacterial infection including E. coli and the notorious 'flesh eating' strain. It hit my left shin like a swift kick from your baby brother.
> 
> ...


Prayers up, Mr. Nosmoking. You were sorely missed.  I will ask God to assign an angel to watch over you from now on. I had  strep throat that resulted in exacerbated asthma, bronchial inflammation. It wasn't pretty and knee replacement a week and half ago. It was one after another for all the cool weather we had for six months. Back to bed with me. Mr. dog decided he wanted to route the cardinal nest at juat before 1 am this mornibg so I fell for his go-potty whine and faithfully limped my way down 15 steps to the front door to let him go. He's only a year old and twice as smart as gullible me. He's Reddy the Twit doing time in the laundry room while I try to get some naptime rest... ...and it's only 10 am. Welcome back!


----------



## beautress (Jun 3, 2021)

petro said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > petro said:
> ...


Whoa, petro. What a pretty new color idea in the neutral bluegray fashion. Hope the painting goes quickly and enhances your hard household upkeep job.


----------



## petro (Jun 3, 2021)

beautress said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


It definitely is a bold look.
In a few weeks I will post before and after shots. Have a graduation party to deal with first for step daughter. 
Borrowing a sprayer from a relative, last time I painted was roller and brush and took forever. Last time paint was 13 bucks a gallon and now nearly 40.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 4, 2021)

petro said:


> Trying to pick paint for house, my wife and I are agreeing to go with a modern dark. Trending in the north here...an example View attachment 496662
> A deep grey/blue with a darker trim. With our white windows and garage doors,  I think it would really pop.
> Everyone else around us has the drab yellows, tan, or white houses.
> View attachment 496669
> I like this one, but it is really similar to the color we already have.


To each their own............


----------



## beautress (Jun 4, 2021)

I went to my 10- day checkup all by myself. My surgeon grinned then informed me that while all looked good he could not allow me to drive until next month. Protocol. So I'm grounded till my next checkup on July 2.   

Guess I'll be bumming rides from relatives 40 miles away or something. lol

On a more upbeat note, they removed the steel wire stitches from the knee and patted down some lightweight stickers to assist recovery.


----------



## petro (Jun 4, 2021)

Record heat in the north this weekend, and grossly humid...



Except for Grand Marais up on Lake Superior in the 50's. The wind off the chilly lake frequently keeps that area much cooler.


----------



## beautress (Jun 4, 2021)

petro said:


> Record heat in the north this weekend, and grossly humid...
> View attachment 497449
> Except for Grand Maris up on Lake Superior in the 50's. The wind off the chilly lake frequently keeps that area much cooler.


Lot of 90s up there. It's been pleasant in the great Piney Woods region of the Lone Star State with...<drumroll>...more rain.


----------



## petro (Jun 4, 2021)

beautress said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > Record heat in the north this weekend, and grossly humid...
> ...


Tomorrow is supposed to be 99 and humid. Just last week we had the 40's.
Nothing like easing into summer.
Next up the mosquitoes that carry small pets away.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 5, 2021)

Saturday morning!

Speedy Gonzales friend of everybody's seester.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## petro (Jun 5, 2021)

Not looking forward to today's project of tearing apart drivers dash on my Jeep to replace broken blend door gear for climate control, again.
A cheap  plastic gear that costs 20 bucks and several hours of labor since drivers side is blowing hot air when AC is on. 
Dealer wants over a thousand bucks to replace. Thank god for You Tube repair videos. 

I will be cussing about automobile engineering to myself during the entire repair. At least this time I am familiar with what to do, so should take less than the three hours it took last spring.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 5, 2021)

petro said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > petro said:
> ...


Kinda like when I lived in Northern Virginia.  The humidity levels would get up to nearly the temperature levels.  At least here in the southwest when it hits a hundred + the humidity levels are usually below 35%.


----------



## petro (Jun 5, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


I remember when I was in Phoenix that 90 degrees didn't feel all that bad in the dry air.
The humidity here makes it hard to breathe and you sweat with no effort, so your clothes get damp and stick to you providing no cooling effect.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 5, 2021)

petro said:


> Record heat in the north this weekend, and grossly humid...
> View attachment 497449
> Except for Grand Marais up on Lake Superior in the 50's. The wind off the chilly lake frequently keeps that area much cooler.


85 in Albuquerque at this hour. Will have to hurry to get to the forecast high of 96 today. We are forecast to be in the mid 90's for highs all week which is typical for June in central New Mexico. June is often our hottest month as we get the monsoon early in July and the accompanying afternoon clouds help moderate the high temps. The monsoon usually exits in early September.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 5, 2021)

petro said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > petro said:
> ...



Same in Kansas when we lived there. It could be 90f with near 100% humidity at midnight. Brutal.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 5, 2021)

petro said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > petro said:
> ...


It was that way when we lived in El Paso, it could hit 95 and still be comfortable with just a couple of fans.  Of course the El Paso natives put on cold weather clothing if it got below 60 degrees.........


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 5, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I am a fellow Kansan,,when you were there,did you ever take in a Royals game by chance?


----------



## beautress (Jun 5, 2021)

petro said:


> Not looking forward to today's project of tearing apart drivers dash on my Jeep to replace broken blend door gear for climate control, again.
> A cheap  plastic gear that costs 20 bucks and several hours of labor since drivers side is blowing hot air when AC is on.
> Dealer wants over a thousand bucks to replace. Thank god for You Tube repair videos.
> 
> I will be cussing about automobile engineering to myself during the entire repair. At least this time I am familiar with what to do, so should take less than the three hours it took last spring.


Good luck on the project, Mr. Petro.


----------



## beautress (Jun 5, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > petro said:
> ...


Glad to see you drop by Foxfyre's wonderful USMB coffee lounge, LA RAM FAN.


----------



## petro (Jun 5, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > Record heat in the north this weekend, and grossly humid...
> ...


Sounds more comfortable there.
We made 100 today with the humidity it is just nasty outside.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 5, 2021)

beautress said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Well it took her to mention living in my home state Kansas to do so.   Sense you replied have you ever been to the land of Dorthdy by chance.lol


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 6, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > petro said:
> ...


No. Never made it to a Royals game but was a strong Royals fan. Lived in Pittsburg for several years and then Salina for several years. Trips to Kansas City, other than for business, were usually to performances at the Starlight Theater including a good meal at Putch's.

Often in the KC airport though as all flights out of Salina went to Kansas City and then to wherever you were actually going. Kansas City was 3 hours east of Salina on I-70 and Denver was 8 hours west. But we had to fly to Kansas City to get to Denver.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 6, 2021)

beautress said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Oh he has been on the roster here for years, but also happy to see him back for a visit.


----------



## beautress (Jun 7, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


Yes. When she was younger my Aunt lived for years in Wichita. I remember going to a park there that had swings, a slide, and  a running round ride.  My older brother was eight and I was 2 years younger. All the way there and back to Houston, Dad and mom read every Burma Shave sign. lol. The fifties.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 7, 2021)

Good night, afternoon, morning or whatever darlinks. I really do love you guys. May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here. Meanwhile we pray or send positive vibes or keep vigil for:

Harper, the inspiration for the vigil list.
Kat for wellness
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Mindful and healing for her shoulder.
Good results for Nosmo King 's step nephew dealing with difficult surgeries.
Mindful's daughter diagnosed with cancer.
Ollie's brother recovering from major surgery.
Nosmo King for healing and health & wholeness.
Gracie & Dennis in yet another transition.
Ringel for continued healing.
Beautress for continued recovery & wholeness.

And we keep the light on so others who have been away can find their way back and we hope they will.

*On June 7, 2014, the first ocean going vessel navigates through the Panama Canal.*


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 7, 2021)

Okay, the caption on the photo should be 1914, not 2014. But ya'll probably knew that.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 8, 2021)

So anyway .. the garden and the low budget greenhouses (plastic) are pretty well planted .. all seems well .. it's June after all!

SoOo   ..What's with these frost threats ....  

..
Hello fellow USMB Coffee Shop IV-ers .. just saying hello and  Lumpin grumpin a little.. 

..Hugs, best wishes and such... 
.
​


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 8, 2021)

Lumpy 1 said:


> So anyway .. the garden and the low budget greenhouses (plastic) are pretty well planted .. all seems well .. it's June after all!
> 
> SoOo   ..What's with these frost threats ....
> 
> ...



Frost threats? Really?


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 8, 2021)

petro said:


> Record heat in the north this weekend, and grossly humid...
> View attachment 497449
> Except for Grand Marais up on Lake Superior in the 50's. The wind off the chilly lake frequently keeps that area much cooler.



That Grand Marais temp certainly pops out.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 8, 2021)

Montrovant said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > Record heat in the north this weekend, and grossly humid...
> ...





petro said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > petro said:
> ...



It just registered on me where the map you posted is located. Would all that be record temps up there? Who would have thought it would get that hot ever? Summer has arrived with a vengeance in New Mexico--hot with temps in the mid 90's all week--very typical for us this time of year. But humidity stays in the 20% or so range so it is not all that uncomfortable if there is shade and any breeze at all.


----------



## petro (Jun 8, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > petro said:
> ...


We broke several records this week for early June. Usually this awful heat is more like July or August. Heat advisories until Thursday. 
About a dozen people at a local water park got hospitalized for heat exhaustion waiting to get in.
I work outdoors year round, so I deal with this and the bitter cold in winter, when it hits -20 or worse. I take the heat better than others, it's the cold that seems worse as I get older.


----------



## beautress (Jun 8, 2021)

Lumpy 1 said:


> So anyway .. the garden and the low budget greenhouses (plastic) are pretty well planted .. all seems well .. it's June after all!
> 
> SoOo   ..What's with these frost threats ....
> 
> ...


Lumpy's back!


----------



## beautress (Jun 8, 2021)

petro said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


All that water, and no faucet. Who'da thunk it. Hope everyone recuperated, petro.

Speaking of waiting, it's time to go to my doctor's checkup. Have a lovely day, everyone.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 8, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night, afternoon, morning or whatever darlinks. I really do love you guys. May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here. Meanwhile we pray or send positive vibes or keep vigil for:
> 
> Harper, the inspiration for the vigil list.
> Kat for wellness
> ...


Well that was a major


beautress said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > So anyway .. the garden and the low budget greenhouses (plastic) are pretty well planted .. all seems well .. it's June after all!
> ...


Yeah good to see you again.lump,how is the beaver.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 8, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


Hope thst still holds when I say this,I seldom came here over the years cause gomer Pyle Ollie was here that you got done talking about,whether you realise it or not he is a shill from Langley,paid to come here and troll by his boss.he defends the governments version of events of corruption and atrocity’s  the CIA commits against other countries no matter how absurd the governments version of events are.the media is just a tool for the government,they don’t do any investigating.they only report what they want you to hear,he ignores evidence that the government is behind these events and Their boogeyman they say is behind it is just a patsy. When the REAL culprit is none other than the CIA,it’s them always starting wars with other countries,they are a terrorist organization that makes the third Reich look like a bunch of choir boys.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 8, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Starlight is the bomb,they used to show some great musicals in the heyday.you missed out not taking in a royals game,they got the most beautiful stadium in the country with those waterfalls in the outfield.so I guess you Everett a fan of the royals in the good old days when baseball was fun to watch and players stayed with one team their whole careers,the good old days when they had george Brett?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 8, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


Save it for the conspiracy theory threads, it doesn't belong here in the Coffee Shop, check the rules.


----------



## petro (Jun 8, 2021)

Sounds like the long awaited Cicadas are coming out...


----------



## petro (Jun 8, 2021)

So true...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 9, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


That's simply not true LA RAM FAN. I've known Ollie for years now and he's as good a citizen and straight arrow as any person on Earth. And the Coffee Shop is not the place to air grievances about other people on USMB or discuss politics please. It was established as a refuge from all that and for 11 years now it has served that purpose very well. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 9, 2021)

Well.....I've been MIA due to depression, then I had surgery on my left hand last week. Big ol gangleon cyst on the outside of my wrist and it was crawling up towards my pinky and ring finger. Surgeon said he had to cut it out..stalk and all. Down to the bone. I think he cut a few nerves while he was at it cuz my thumb is still numb and the top of my hand is numb as well. Took 28 hours for my arm to work again. They did a block on it. Don't know why, cuz they knocked me out to do the surgery so why put my arm to sleep as well for so damn long? Anyway..I go see him for follow up on the 11th. Hopefully my nerves will mend themselves and I will get my hand back. Being one handed is a pain in the butt. Er...in the hand.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 9, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Well.....I've been MIA due to depression, then I had surgery on my left hand last week. Big ol gangleon cyst on the outside of my wrist and it was crawling up towards my pinky and ring finger. Surgeon said he had to cut it out..stalk and all. Down to the bone. I think he cut a few nerves while he was at it cuz my thumb is still numb and the top of my hand is numb as well. Took 28 hours for my arm to work again. They did a block on it. Don't know why, cuz they knocked me out to do the surgery so why put my arm to sleep as well for so damn long? Anyway..I go see him for follow up on the 11th. Hopefully my nerves will mend themselves and I will get my hand back. Being one handed is a pain in the butt. Er...in the hand.


Ouch!  That sounds definitely worse than my carpal tunnel surgery which I am still healing from almost two months later.  And yes, being one handed is a pain especially when it's the dominant hand you can't use. 
Prayers up for your speedy recovery.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 9, 2021)

Good to see you LA RAM FAN. But...we come to the Coffee Shop to get away from all the negativety. Its the only place left for regular chitchat, cute pics, jokes, keeping up with the Coffeeians.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 9, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Well.....I've been MIA due to depression, then I had surgery on my left hand last week. Big ol gangleon cyst on the outside of my wrist and it was crawling up towards my pinky and ring finger. Surgeon said he had to cut it out..stalk and all. Down to the bone. I think he cut a few nerves while he was at it cuz my thumb is still numb and the top of my hand is numb as well. Took 28 hours for my arm to work again. They did a block on it. Don't know why, cuz they knocked me out to do the surgery so why put my arm to sleep as well for so damn long? Anyway..I go see him for follow up on the 11th. Hopefully my nerves will mend themselves and I will get my hand back. Being one handed is a pain in the butt. Er...in the hand.
> ...


Not my dominate hand, but has been for a few years since my right wrist is shot to hell with RA. So..I use my left one now. Or rather..did. I'm having a really hard time wiping my butt.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 9, 2021)

Tonges. Amazon. They work. Just in case you, too, are having the same problem, lol.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 9, 2021)

Last night was kinda rough, for some reason I started thinking about my wife just as I went to bed, reliving her passing.  I finally did get to sleep about an hour later after focusing in on her alive and our happy shared times together and the fact that she is now in a much better place.  

I had to get up early, landscaping crew came by to remove the crepe myrtle bush that was on top of my main waste line with roots growing into the waste line.  They took the bush out and poured a concentrated root killer over the area, hopefully that will fix the problem.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 9, 2021)

Due to the China Virus I haven't done a lot of things. Last Monday night I resumed giving ceramic painting classes at an assisted living home. No cost to the residents. And later this month going on a road trip to visit family in Missouri.
 Life is good.


----------



## beautress (Jun 9, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Well.....I've been MIA due to depression, then I had surgery on my left hand last week. Big ol gangleon cyst on the outside of my wrist and it was crawling up towards my pinky and ring finger. Surgeon said he had to cut it out..stalk and all. Down to the bone. I think he cut a few nerves while he was at it cuz my thumb is still numb and the top of my hand is numb as well. Took 28 hours for my arm to work again. They did a block on it. Don't know why, cuz they knocked me out to do the surgery so why put my arm to sleep as well for so damn long? Anyway..I go see him for follow up on the 11th. Hopefully my nerves will mend themselves and I will get my hand back. Being one handed is a pain in the butt. Er...in the hand.


Prayers up for healing hand and heart, Gracie. I missed your posts here, and so did others.


----------



## beautress (Jun 9, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Last night was kinda rough, for some reason I started thinking about my wife just as I went to bed, reliving her passing.  I finally did get to sleep about an hour later after focusing in on her alive and our happy shared times together and the fact that she is now in a much better place.
> 
> I had to get up early, landscaping crew came by to remove the crepe myrtle bush that was on top of my main waste line with roots growing into the waste line.  They took the bush out and poured a concentrated root killer over the area, hopefully that will fix the problem.


Sounds famliar. I went through all that for 3 years. Long story short. You came to a good conclusion--they are in a better place. He left June 13, 2016. Where did 44 years go? ♡♡♡♡♡


----------



## beautress (Jun 9, 2021)

SFC Ollie said:


> Due to the China Virus I haven't done a lot of things. Last Monday night I resumed giving ceramic painting classes at an assisted living home. No cost to the residents. And later this month going on a road trip to visit family in Missouri.
> Life is good.


Wow. I was in awe of my mother and her best friend Aunt Char. They did truly beautiful things and shared molds, slips, and paints specialized for ceramics. It is a challenging and fun-filled hobby when done with good friends at least it was in 1952 - 1959, then we moved to West Texas for a couple of years.
I envy your students. I mean that in a good way.


----------



## beautress (Jun 9, 2021)

The physical therapist finally caught me near a phone this afternoon. Yes, it hurt, but a few minutes later my new knee and old leg felt better, like a team again. Hopefully we will be able to get up and down the stairs like normal people who never had RA.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 9, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Well.....I've been MIA due to depression, then I had surgery on my left hand last week. Big ol gangleon cyst on the outside of my wrist and it was crawling up towards my pinky and ring finger. Surgeon said he had to cut it out..stalk and all. Down to the bone. I think he cut a few nerves while he was at it cuz my thumb is still numb and the top of my hand is numb as well. Took 28 hours for my arm to work again. They did a block on it. Don't know why, cuz they knocked me out to do the surgery so why put my arm to sleep as well for so damn long? Anyway..I go see him for follow up on the 11th. Hopefully my nerves will mend themselves and I will get my hand back. Being one handed is a pain in the butt. Er...in the hand.


Wow Gracie. I am not subject to depression as a rule, but had a reactive depression when I was going through a prolonged crappy situation years ago and thus know what it feels like. And telling oneself to 'snap out of it' isn't very helpful either. Didn't realize you were going through the other issue though, and will include that on the vigil list along with my prayers for a speedy recovery.

Did you get moved out of the facility or is that still pending?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 9, 2021)

SFC Ollie said:


> Due to the China Virus I haven't done a lot of things. Last Monday night I resumed giving ceramic painting classes at an assisted living home. No cost to the residents. And later this month going on a road trip to visit family in Missouri.
> Life is good.


I do think about you and Gracie and Ringel and others when you don't come around for awhile and hope all is good or better or whatever the hope should be. Glad to hear things are good with you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 9, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Last night was kinda rough, for some reason I started thinking about my wife just as I went to bed, reliving her passing.  I finally did get to sleep about an hour later after focusing in on her alive and our happy shared times together and the fact that she is now in a much better place.
> 
> I had to get up early, landscaping crew came by to remove the crepe myrtle bush that was on top of my main waste line with roots growing into the waste line.  They took the bush out and poured a concentrated root killer over the area, hopefully that will fix the problem.


I think about you and wonder how it's going. Those periods of grief probably will hit you intermittently for some time. My Aunt Betty lost her husband of 50 years four years ago and still has those times, most commonly around birthdays, holidays and such, but can happen at other times. They do come less frequently and with less intensity and duration over time. But I think you handled it as well as it can be done.  Your loss is still pretty recent.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 9, 2021)

beautress said:


> The physical therapist finally caught me near a phone this afternoon. Yes, it hurt, but a few minutes later my new knee and old leg felt better, like a team again. Hopefully we will be able to get up and down the stairs like normal people who never had RA.


Sounds good. The rehab is so very important with that knee so hang in there. Hombre is struggling whether to go through a hip replacement--can't decide if the pain is bad enough to go through the surgery and rehab.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 9, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


It's a real problem I know and we shouldn't laugh. But forgive me I did. That's something you really REALLY don't want to ask your hubby to do for you.


----------



## beautress (Jun 9, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > The physical therapist finally caught me near a phone this afternoon. Yes, it hurt, but a few minutes later my new knee and old leg felt better, like a team again. Hopefully we will be able to get up and down the stairs like normal people who never had RA.
> ...


If hombre is having trouble with wishing he had his life back from too much pain, that's when it's time to get the hip replaced. Prayers up for eliminating egregious pain that hurts both of you to get a good resolution that will put him back doing the things he used to do when pain wasn't there.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 9, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > So anyway .. the garden and the low budget greenhouses (plastic) are pretty well planted .. all seems well .. it's June after all!
> ...


 .. really really, shadows of the Cascades and all .. seemingly unpredictable weather when you're ready to plant .. or planted.. 
.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 9, 2021)

beautress said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > So anyway .. the garden and the low budget greenhouses (plastic) are pretty well planted .. all seems well .. it's June after all!
> ...



... as long as You and the other epic Coffee Shop folks are around.. I'm always kinda here .. 
.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 9, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


well hopefully he has changed his ways sense then,I sure hope so,anyways sorry about going off on him,you being friends with him and all,wont happen again. Its time for me to get past my arguments with him from the past and let it go ,that was a long time ago.

as the title of the book is called THAT WAS THEN,THIS IS NOW.time to focus on the present,forget what was said in the past with each other.let bygones be bygones

speaking of that book by SE HINTON,you remember reading that one as a kid> great book.all her books were.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 9, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good night, afternoon, morning or whatever darlinks. I really do love you guys. May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here. Meanwhile we pray or send positive vibes or keep vigil for:
> ...



mmm .. it's seems I have a dirty mind today.. 

sweeeet .. LA RAM FAN is here.. Hello
.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 9, 2021)

Lumpy 1 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


just wondering Lump i have always ASSUMED you were a dude cause of your user name but you never know,am i correct? LOL also are you a sports fan by chance?


----------



## Gracie (Jun 9, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


This one is a big fat NO.  The end does not drop the tissue. Then yer stuck getting it off...which usually fails without a mess. Tongs. Open and close.
Youngsters. No clue what awaits them, lol.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 9, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...





LA RAM FAN said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


I've always thought you were a girl but after a while eh .. I didn't know .. now ,, what, you're a dude? 

I'm a fair weather sports fan only because my chosen teams usually lose..

Best Sport .. Ice Hockey .. Go Vegas..
.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 9, 2021)

Lumpy 1 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


oh my god,that blows me away your a gal,i just always assumed you were a dude cause of lumpy from leave it to beaver.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 9, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Well.....I've been MIA due to depression, then I had surgery on my left hand last week. Big ol gangleon cyst on the outside of my wrist and it was crawling up towards my pinky and ring finger. Surgeon said he had to cut it out..stalk and all. Down to the bone. I think he cut a few nerves while he was at it cuz my thumb is still numb and the top of my hand is numb as well. Took 28 hours for my arm to work again. They did a block on it. Don't know why, cuz they knocked me out to do the surgery so why put my arm to sleep as well for so damn long? Anyway..I go see him for follow up on the 11th. Hopefully my nerves will mend themselves and I will get my hand back. Being one handed is a pain in the butt. Er...in the hand.
> ...


Nope. Still here in this horrible place. This is the NOISIEST town I have ever had the misfortune to be in. It's louder than bigger cities. Non stop noise. And I really don't much care for the residents. Bunch of gossipy old hens. I have one friend, non smoker, that lives across the hall. At least she keeps me semi sane. I'm hoping by this time next year...I will finally be out of this place and either further north or back in Paradise, which is rebuilding and I am still on their list. The manager said I would be one of the first ones called once the property is rebuilt and ready for occupancy.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 9, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Last night was kinda rough, for some reason I started thinking about my wife just as I went to bed, reliving her passing.  I finally did get to sleep about an hour later after focusing in on her alive and our happy shared times together and the fact that she is now in a much better place.
> ...


Honestly, I can now go weeks without tearing up or getting really down though I know I'm still fighting a mild depression.  There are still times I have to force myself to get things done especially if I have to go out.  But each day is a new day and I have to keep truckin' ahead and with God's grace I'll overcome the loss and not let it overcome me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 10, 2021)

I would be amazed to find out I was wrong, but I'm pretty darn sure Lumpy is all guy.


----------



## beautress (Jun 11, 2021)

Lumpy 1 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


Good.


----------



## beautress (Jun 11, 2021)

Not much new today
 I survived my second physical therapy and 5 or 6 Spanish lessons that are free online. It is really sinking in this time. My asthma has graciously stepped out the back door since my knee replacement therapy but I'm exhausted after therapy because it has some pain associated with such surgeries as that. This is my 16th day since the surgery, so please excuse my typos. I sure have some goofy answers on my mini exams incorporated into the Spanish course. l need a little nap. Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## 007 (Jun 12, 2021)

Wait a minute... I've been calling Lumpy "brother" for a long time...


----------



## Oddball (Jun 12, 2021)

Saturday morning!

El gato negro no bueno.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## beautress (Jun 12, 2021)

007 said:


> Wait a minute... I've been calling Lumpy "brother" for a long time...


That was correct.


----------



## beautress (Jun 12, 2021)

Oddball said:


> Saturday morning!
> 
> El gato negro no bueno.
> 
> Let the cartoon begin!


Muy gracias, señor Oddball. That cartoon was very funny. And I really needed a laugh today after physical therapy.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 12, 2021)

I just ate a piece of warm oatmeal date bar, fresh from the oven.  Delish!  I haven't had one of these since I was a kid.  I'm going to have to make these more often!


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Dajjal (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## 007 (Jun 13, 2021)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 500806


I love cats. 

My black and white fur ball...


----------



## petro (Jun 13, 2021)

Our kitties...
Chloe



Izzy...



And the step daughters puppy
Charlie...




Highly intelligent friendly playful  Pitsky. Pitbull Husky mix.
Kitties don't much care for 
Charles though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 14, 2021)

boedicca said:


> I just ate a piece of warm oatmeal date bar, fresh from the oven.  Delish!  I haven't had one of these since I was a kid.  I'm going to have to make these more often!


Yum!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 15, 2021)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 500805


Ahhhh that is so cute


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 15, 2021)

petro said:


> Our kitties...
> Chloe
> View attachment 501040
> Izzy...
> ...


Same thoughts as last post.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 15, 2021)

Albuquerque hit 103f yesterday which isn't a record but it sure felt like one as we hadn't reached a 100 for several years now, even in June & July which are our hottest months. We're not liking it.  Today is forecast to be cooler in the mid high 90's which is typical for us in the summer. And it isn't even summer until close to midnight on the 20th. Really looking forward to the monsoon and its afternoon clouds that will arrive hopefully in early July.


----------



## petro (Jun 16, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Albuquerque hit 103f yesterday which isn't a record but it sure felt like one as we hadn't reached a 100 for several years now, even in June & July which are our hottest months. We're not liking it.  Today is forecast to be cooler in the mid high 90's which is typical for us in the summer. And it isn't even summer until close to midnight on the 20th. Really looking forward to the monsoon and its afternoon clouds that will arrive hopefully in early July.


We are in a severe drought up in the midwest with very little chances of rain. Farmers are getting worried about their new crops. North Dakota is at extreme drought. 
Dropped into the 80's at least.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 16, 2021)

Well we are having a new adventure. Our car has been stolen. That's a first that we have had any kind of significant theft loss.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 17, 2021)

Recently watching old movies on you screwed (you tube).  Last night watched Forever England (1935) set during WW I and realized that Sailor of the King (1940) set during WW II was a remake of Forever England.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 17, 2021)

About a week ago watched Things to Come (1936, H.G Wells) and tried not to laugh too often.  I remember watching it as a kid and understanding back then just how unrealistic the premise of the story was.


----------



## 007 (Jun 17, 2021)

petro said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Albuquerque hit 103f yesterday which isn't a record but it sure felt like one as we hadn't reached a 100 for several years now, even in June & July which are our hottest months. We're not liking it.  Today is forecast to be cooler in the mid high 90's which is typical for us in the summer. And it isn't even summer until close to midnight on the 20th. Really looking forward to the monsoon and its afternoon clouds that will arrive hopefully in early July.
> ...


Yep... up nort' here in SW WI we've had the hottest June on RECORD so far, and we can't buy rain. My lawn is BURNT. So weird, because last year it rained like every other day, or every 3rd day. Everyone's lawn was thick, lush green. Strange how it can be such opposites from one year to the next.

We're under severe weather advisory though for later. Could be get interesting. They're talking straight line winds, hail, and even a possible tornado. We don't need that. We do need the rain, and some of the rain could be torrential. We'll take that. We're like eight inches behind, just unreal.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 17, 2021)

petro said:


> Our kitties...
> Chloe
> View attachment 501040
> Izzy...
> ...


I really love these pics,especially the one of the dog,I really love dogs,cats are fine but dogs are the most fun.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 17, 2021)

Foxfyre I cannot believe the whole time you lived in kansas you never took in a Royals game.Man I always tell people if they go to kansas the one thing they MUST do is take in a Royals game,even if you are not into baseball its a fun experience just going there to look at the beautiful fountains. this is what you miss out on.It is REALLY beautiful though at nighttime when they are all lit up.













Best damn ballpark in the country. many of the announcers over the years have said the same thing,that its their favorite ballpark.


I was so happy when the royals won the series against the cardinals when they won their first world series because the manager of the cardinals was the biggest jerk,they would have been to many more world series than they were if not for the horrible managing skills of whitey herzog.He always made stupid dumb decisions that always cost them in the playoffs against the yankees. I always said back then,MAN IF THEY WOULD JUST GET RID OF WHITEY HERZOG THEY WOULD BEAT THE YANKEES. and guess what? true to form when they FINALLY did get rid of him,the next and last time they faced them in the playoffs they DID beat the Yankess.that was all that was needed.he was a cancer to them.


----------



## petro (Jun 17, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > Our kitties...
> ...


He has become my boating buddy...


Searching for Walleye last fall, Lk Vermilion, MN.
Sure won't get a cat out there.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 17, 2021)

Well ladies and gentlemen the day has come...

My son and DIL and 3 grandkids (girls) arrive in about 8 hours... Haven't seen my son and his family since April of 2017... The youngest was just born in Aug of 2019... My ex-wife went back for the birth of Quinn so she has seen then since I have...
Jake's other 2 girls are bonus children from DIL's first marriage... Their ages are 10 and 14...
They will be staying primarily at the family's beach house on the N. Shore of Oahu... 2 weeks of hustle and bustle... My son lived here up till he was about 10 years old and has visited numerous times since then... He will be 41 in September...
I wish I was better at this than I am... I have very few patriarchal bones in my body... I will try to be a good grandpa...


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 18, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Well we are having a new adventure. Our car has been stolen. That's a first that we have had any kind of significant theft loss.


bummer dudette...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 18, 2021)

Ridgerunner said:


> Well ladies and gentlemen the day has come...
> 
> My son and DIL and 3 grandkids (girls) arrive in about 8 hours... Haven't seen my son and his family since April of 2017... The youngest was just born in Aug of 2019... My ex-wife went back for the birth of Quinn so she has seen then since I have...
> Jake's other 2 girls are bonus children from DIL's first marriage... Their ages are 10 and 14...
> ...


You have been a great friend to everybody here Ridgerunner. I suspect there's some pretty good grandpa genes in there too.   (I do understand the apprehension though. When we are acclimated to our own space and quiet routine, a group of young ones can be a bit nerve wracking. But it's worth it.)


----------



## 007 (Jun 18, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Well we are having a new adventure. Our car has been stolen. That's a first that we have had any kind of significant theft loss.


OMG... SERIOUSLY... wth?


----------



## sarahgop (Jun 18, 2021)

Ive been invited to go out  on a  boat  with friends  tomorrow. Weather will be  perfect and temp 93. Looking forward to an exciting  day.


----------



## sarahgop (Jun 18, 2021)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Well we are having a new adventure. Our car has been stolen. That's a first that we have had any kind of significant theft loss.
> ...


Was  it stolen from your  house  or somewhere else? Hope  it  gets  back to you  in one  piece.


----------



## sarahgop (Jun 18, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Well.....I've been MIA due to depression, then I had surgery on my left hand last week. Big ol gangleon cyst on the outside of my wrist and it was crawling up towards my pinky and ring finger. Surgeon said he had to cut it out..stalk and all. Down to the bone. I think he cut a few nerves while he was at it cuz my thumb is still numb and the top of my hand is numb as well. Took 28 hours for my arm to work again. They did a block on it. Don't know why, cuz they knocked me out to do the surgery so why put my arm to sleep as well for so damn long? Anyway..I go see him for follow up on the 11th. Hopefully my nerves will mend themselves and I will get my hand back. Being one handed is a pain in the butt. Er...in the hand.


How are you  doing?


----------



## Gracie (Jun 18, 2021)

sarahgop said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Well.....I've been MIA due to depression, then I had surgery on my left hand last week. Big ol gangleon cyst on the outside of my wrist and it was crawling up towards my pinky and ring finger. Surgeon said he had to cut it out..stalk and all. Down to the bone. I think he cut a few nerves while he was at it cuz my thumb is still numb and the top of my hand is numb as well. Took 28 hours for my arm to work again. They did a block on it. Don't know why, cuz they knocked me out to do the surgery so why put my arm to sleep as well for so damn long? Anyway..I go see him for follow up on the 11th. Hopefully my nerves will mend themselves and I will get my hand back. Being one handed is a pain in the butt. Er...in the hand.
> ...


Hand is still numb. Thumb still pins and needles. On top of that, it is a sweltering horrible 110 degrees today.

But thanks for asking!


----------



## Gracie (Jun 18, 2021)

I semi prepared this horrible weather but tomorrow morning, I have to get to the grocery store. I need more bottled water.

Meanwhile, I stocked up on books and dvds. Lets hope the power stays on! I also have been busy playing with polymer clay. Did a few mini's and that keeps me occupied for hours. Can't go outside..its like walking into a oven. So..I have to entertain myself inside and I HATE being inside.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 18, 2021)

What a week, what a month, what a year.... Finally had planned a vacation. Had planned on Missouri to visit a Step Daughter, 2 Step sons and a granddaughter among others to numerous to name. But as of yesterday one Step son is admitted to the hospital with Covid, and the granddaughter is being tested today. So change of plans.
I am going beginning to end. Lexington and concord will be my first official stop. Moving south to Yorktown, First shots fired to the last... Any suggestions for other stops?


----------



## sarahgop (Jun 18, 2021)

SFC Ollie said:


> What a week, what a month, what a year.... Finally had planned a vacation. Had planned on Missouri to visit a Step Daughter, 2 Step sons and a granddaughter among others to numerous to name. But as of yesterday one Step son is admitted to the hospital with Covid, and the granddaughter is being tested today. So change of plans.
> I am going beginning to end. Lexington and concord will be my first official stop. Moving south to Yorktown, First shots fired to the last... Any suggestions for other stops?


Good  luck


----------



## sarahgop (Jun 18, 2021)

Gracie said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Do you get depressed alot?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 18, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> (I do understand the apprehension though. When we are acclimated to our own space and quiet routine, a group of young ones can be a bit nerve wracking. But it's worth it.)


Well I sure am tired just after the first day...

Here is a few pics I took with my Brownie...




Beach House,  Hauula, Hawaii




10 and 13 yr old granddaughters boogie boarding...




Ex-wife and 2 year old granddaughter...




DIL, Granddaughter and ex-wife...

Life is good...


----------



## Oddball (Jun 19, 2021)

Saturday morning!

Great day for some high brow music.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Gracie (Jun 19, 2021)

sarahgop said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > sarahgop said:
> ...


Only when I am depressed.


----------



## FJB (Jun 19, 2021)

Hello, I'm new here but can I join? I really like hanging out with muggles, but instead of coffee, got any butterbeer?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 19, 2021)

Welcome to the Coffee Shop sarahgop and Potterhead2021. We're happy you found us, unless by chance sarah, you are our old friend SarahG in which case welcome back.

And Potter, in answer to your question, you don't 'join' the Coffee Shop other than to just join in at your discretion or whim.   We have been here since 2010 and are one place where we avoid politics, emotionally controversial social issues, debating religious doctrine or such that tends to get people angry with or at odds with one another. Otherwise there is no agenda or specified subject matter though courtesy is always appreciated. It's a place just to be with old friends, get acquainted with new friends, and just be.

So, again welcome, welcome and just keep right on joining in.
First timers in the Coffee Shop receive a complimentary beverage and because I'm really REALLY empathizing with Gracie's 110 degree heat--our temps are running at or close to a 100 too as I am sure others are the same--so I'm ordering ice cold frosty drinks for everybody--virgin or high octane--your choice.


----------



## FJB (Jun 19, 2021)

Well, is talking about Harry Potter okay?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 19, 2021)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > (I do understand the apprehension though. When we are acclimated to our own space and quiet routine, a group of young ones can be a bit nerve wracking. But it's worth it.)
> ...


Is that your beach house? It really IS right on the beach. I presume you and ex-wife don't live there all the time? But what fun that looks like and what a great experience for the kids.  (Me too if I was there. I would love that.)


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 19, 2021)

Potterhead2021 said:


> Well, is talking about Harry Potter okay?


Talking about Harry Potter is great.   I'm a huge Harry Potter fan. Not sure if I or several others here are full blood muggles though. But evenso, you'll find most to be the most pleasant sort.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 19, 2021)

sarahgop said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


It was stolen out of a closed garage sometime between 3pm Tuesday and roughly 8:30 or so am Wednesday. The neighbor across the street noticed Wednesday morning that the garage door was open and the car was gone. Figuring we had gone somewhere and forgot to close the garage door, he went in and hit the inside closer and managed to jump the beam before the door closed. But later on they got to thinking about it and around 3 pm Wed. called over here just to be sure.  Otherwise we wouldn't have known about it until around 11:30 am Thursday when we would have left for our weekly 42 game. It's so ungodly hot we don't go out unless we absolutely have to and there was nowhere we had to be during that time.

Anyhow the police have been here to make a report, our insurance company has furnished us a great rental car that we'll keep until our car is recovered or for 20 days, whichever comes first. If the car isn't recovered within 20 days they pay us for the car and we buy another one. Little of value in the car fortunately. Three umbrellas, my favorite jacket that was getting pretty old, some COVID masks, my phone charger and such. First thing the police officer asked was whether the title was in the glove compartment. It wasn't--we keep it in a fireproof safe--but a good lesson to never keep the title with the car.

Our rental car is a 2021 Volkswagon Atlas (SUV) with ALL the bells and whistles. Really nice car.


----------



## FJB (Jun 19, 2021)

Muggleborn Hufflepuff right here hehe.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 19, 2021)

sarahgop said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > What a week, what a month, what a year.... Finally had planned a vacation. Had planned on Missouri to visit a Step Daughter, 2 Step sons and a granddaughter among others to numerous to name. But as of yesterday one Step son is admitted to the hospital with Covid, and the granddaughter is being tested today. So change of plans.
> ...


We just heard yesterday that our great niece in Arkansas is now in quarantine with full blown COVID--not hospitalized though. We have had several family members and friends who have had it this year--lost one cousin to it and it was touch and go with one nephew and one close friend both who wound up in ICU for quite some time--so apparently it hasn't fully gone away yet.

Sounds like a good trip though. I am fairly familiar with the Washington DC area, Virginia and West Virginia, but have never been up into the northeast states so am clueless as to what to recommend for adventure.


----------



## FJB (Jun 19, 2021)

Btw, _no _I really don't think that I'm a witch. I'm just teasing lol


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 19, 2021)

Potterhead2021 said:


> Btw, _no _I really don't think that I'm a witch. I'm just teasing lol


LOL. We are very nonjudgmental here. Anyway, if you're a guy, you would be a wizard, not a witch.

I see myself more as a Hufflepuff these days I think, but most of the tests put me in Ravenclaw.  (I'm not a witch either so far as I know, but I would love being a Harry Potter groupie.)


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 19, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Is that your beach house? It really IS right on the beach. I presume you and ex-wife don't live there all the time? But what fun that looks like and what a great experience for the kids. (Me too if I was there. I would love that.)


No Foxie, beach house's are for folks with money, in which I have very little... My late FIL bought the house in the early 70's... They had rented the house for weekend beach vacays throughout the ex's childhood and when it went up for sale, the time was right and he bought it... This was there camping before glamping came along... I personally have lived in the house 3 different times... I love it out there...


----------



## FJB (Jun 19, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> LOL. We are very nonjudgmental here. Anyway, if you're a guy, you would be a wizard, not a witch.





Thanks, but I'm a girl so I _am _in fact a witch,.. or I _would _be anyways. I've just been told many times on here that I'm delusional and don't know the difference between fantasy and reality many, _many _times. Which is ironic because it seems like they're really the ones who don't know the difference.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 19, 2021)

Potterhead2021 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > LOL. We are very nonjudgmental here. Anyway, if you're a guy, you would be a wizard, not a witch.
> ...


For sure there are all sorts out there. And it can get very unpleasant, angry, judgmental, sometimes hurtful/cruel. I suppose everyone gets snookered into believing something that isn't so now and then, but we all pretty much have a pretty good grasp overall on what is real and what is just fun to pretend.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 19, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


I'm now being told that he was released from the hospital but is positive for Covid. Still not good. No word on Granddaughter.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 19, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


I figure seeing the green in Lexington and the Old North bridge in Concord should be pretty good. Don't know if I want to go on into Boston harbor.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 19, 2021)

SFC Ollie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > sarahgop said:
> ...


Keeping fingers crossed for your family. Our nephew who was in ICU in critical condition for more than a week fully recovered. Our niece-in-law in Arkansas who wasn't hospitalized still hasn't fully regained senses of taste and smell months later. Even though it wasn't life threatening for her, she is pretty emphatic that nobody wants to have this disease. As a precaution she opted to get vaccinated even though she has had it.

I'm pretty sure Hombre and I had a touch in the early spring last year, but the worst for us was some chills, fever, minor sore throat, and headache for two or three days and then we were done. It's different for everybody.


----------



## beautress (Jun 20, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Well we are having a new adventure. Our car has been stolen. That's a first that we have had any kind of significant theft loss.


Oh, no. I'm so sorry, Foxfyre.


----------



## beautress (Jun 20, 2021)

SFC Ollie said:


> What a week, what a month, what a year.... Finally had planned a vacation. Had planned on Missouri to visit a Step Daughter, 2 Step sons and a granddaughter among others to numerous to name. But as of yesterday one Step son is admitted to the hospital with Covid, and the granddaughter is being tested today. So change of plans.
> I am going beginning to end. Lexington and concord will be my first official stop. Moving south to Yorktown, First shots fired to the last... Any suggestions for other stops?


Prayers up for you and your family, SFC Ollie. Hope all of your kin who were diagnosed with Covid recuperate quickly with no  aftereffects.


----------



## 007 (Jun 20, 2021)

Potterhead2021 said:


> Well, is talking about Harry Potter okay?


I hope so. I'm love me some Harry Potter also. Some of the most entertaining movies ever made in my opinion.


----------



## 007 (Jun 20, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Good Lord Ff... was your garage closed and secured? How did they start the car? Was the key in it? How did they know the key would be in it if it was? Sounds like someone went through a little trouble picking out your car. Maybe someone near was involved. Sorry for all the questions. I must watch too many detective shows. I think I'd have liked being one...


----------



## 007 (Jun 20, 2021)

Pretty sure I'd be Gryffindor.

EDIT: Hmmm... the sorting test puts me in Ravenclaw. I think I might override it...


----------



## beautress (Jun 20, 2021)

sarahgop said:


> Ive been invited to go out  on a  boat  with friends  tomorrow. Weather will be  perfect and temp 93. Looking forward to an exciting  day.


Hope you had a really good day of boating and neing with good friends!


----------



## sarahgop (Jun 20, 2021)

Thats my fun day  on the  Bay. The  man next to me saved  me  from a kid that was all over me, lol. It was  95 outside and  perfect. I think i had  5 or  6 beers, lol. Good thing  it was  yesterday, today is windy with Claudette going  by. I hope everyone  had a glorious weekend


----------



## Oddball (Jun 20, 2021)

Deep cut I found while building a mix tape for the bar....It's an up north "campground" that overlooks  the lake...


Edit....

Found a recent live version...Look who is playing bass....


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 21, 2021)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > sarahgop said:
> ...


Of course we second guess ourselves. Did I forget to close the garage door--I was the last to drive the car? And Hombre always looks into the garage when he locks up at night--did he? It would be very uncharacteristic that NONE of the neighbors would have advised us the garage door was open in the evening--somebody always tells us. I always wait before leaving the garage for the door to clear the rear bumper of the car in case I didn't pull it in far enough. Did I not do that this one time? But in the final analysis, who knows for sure?

But no, the keys weren't in the car and the officer told us all the ways professional thieves start cars without them. It usually involves some damage to the car. It was a great car with exceptionally low mileage, in top notch condition. No way we can likely replace it with a like model.  Not sure how I will feel about it emotionally if they should recover it not knowing who was in it, what they were doing, etc.

Meanwhile we have to work up the courage to drive the big SUV we have for a rental car--all the modern doo dads and bells and whistles we aren't accustomed to.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 21, 2021)

Deep cut #2.....Greatest xylophone solo in music history....


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 21, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> all the modern doo dads and bells and whistles we aren't accustomed to.



most of those buzzers, doo dads and bells are in this category...


----------



## beautress (Jun 21, 2021)

Good music, Oddball. Thanks.


----------



## beautress (Jun 21, 2021)

Looks like a morning of miniexercises today..ouch already.

Spending time trying to learn a little more Spanish at Duolingo. They make it kind of fun... Wish I had taken Spanish starting in high school. I make a lot of goofy mistakes. lol But I haven't missed a day since my knee replacement surgery. Last night, I actually made it up the 15 stairs like I used to. So, hasta luego y quiero, mis amigos.   
Oh, whatever I said was probably a little weird, but it meant to tell you all I'm so fond of all of you who come here to chat...


----------



## sarahgop (Jun 21, 2021)

beautress said:


> Looks like a morning of miniexercises today..ouch already.
> 
> Spending time trying to learn a little more Spanish at Duolingo. They make it kind of fun... Wish I had taken Spanish starting in high school. I make a lot of goofy mistakes. lol But I haven't missed a day since my knee replacement surgery. Last night, I actually made it up the 15 stairs like I used to. So, hasta luego y quiero, mis amigos.
> Oh, whatever I said was probably a little weird, but it meant to tell you all I'm so fond of all of you who come here to chat...


How  is the  knee  doing?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 21, 2021)

007 said:


> Pretty sure I'd be Gryffindor.
> 
> EDIT: Hmmm... the sorting test puts me in Ravenclaw. I think I might override it...


That's me too. I figured I would come out Hufflepuff since I think that fits the way I see myself--I wouldn't have been disappointed with Gryffindor--but I'm always Ravenclaw which isn't a bad thing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 21, 2021)

Oddball said:


> Deep cut #2.....Greatest xylophone solo in music history....


Wow. I was unaware of this group, at least by name, but love it. Very unique sound but I like it.


----------



## beautress (Jun 21, 2021)

sarahgop said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a morning of miniexercises today..ouch already.
> ...


I have an appointment with a physical therapist in the next hour. I went to work out arms at the gym at six this morning, and every step upstairs when I got home sorta told me my first trek was not just a fluke. That was good. We'll see how this leg moves go after the therapist. Sessions ranged from ok to agony last week. Hopefully I will get a full range of motion including jumping and jogging when all is said and done. I think there will be 2 or 3 more weeks of therapy. Right now I'm doing r and r by chatting here at USMB and trying not to notice my slightly sore knee.


----------



## sarahgop (Jun 21, 2021)

beautress said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


Awesome!! Hope  it continues to progress.


----------



## lg325 (Jun 21, 2021)

beautress said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


I was flat on my back for a year and struggled some years before that to get my knee and ankles in shape. It  was a struggle  follow the doctors instruction and do not be afraid to ask for help  when it comes to chores .  I put you   on my prayer list


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 22, 2021)

Hard to imagine since so many of us have been dealing with really oppressive heat for some time this spring, that summer came upon us Sunday and Monday.  So will it be even hotter? I think it's time for hell to freeze over.


----------



## beautress (Jun 22, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Hard to imagine since so many of us have been dealing with really oppressive heat for some time this spring, that summer came upon us Sunday and Monday.  So will it be even hotter? I think it's time for hell to freeze over.
> View attachment 504247


Our usual heatwave here in Walker County has been preempted by a string of days and days of rainstorms and overcast skies. The ground is so soggy it is like walking through jello, and it's too muddy to run the tractor plow through so the weeds are winning. Needless to say, my knee operation aftermath had some nice days, but now that I am feeling better the ten day forecast shows severe weather for ending any hope of planting. Another year, another weed patch. 

ps, Foxfyre, I sure hope yall get a break from the heat. ♡♡♡♡♡


----------



## Gracie (Jun 23, 2021)

thumbnail-4
					

Image thumbnail-4 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						thumbnail-5
					

Image thumbnail-5 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						lion
					

Image lion hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						il-1588x-N-2414572783-qe9u
					

Image il-1588x-N-2414572783-qe9u hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				




What I've been doing lately ^

Keeps my hands occupied...and good exercise for them.


----------



## beautress (Jun 23, 2021)

Gracie said:


> thumbnail-4
> 
> 
> Image thumbnail-4 hosted in ImgBB
> ...


Besutiful work, Gracie. Thanks for showing it.


----------



## sarahgop (Jun 23, 2021)

Gracie said:


> thumbnail-4
> 
> 
> Image thumbnail-4 hosted in ImgBB
> ...


Gracie's  hands are graced with talent.


----------



## beautress (Jun 24, 2021)

I see Foxfyre's area is getting rain with a chance of golf ball hail. Hope it's just a little rain. Foxy, hope everything's okay in your area. Don't know why I turned to national weather... Oh yes. We were supposed to get 6 days of thunderstorms, bot all we really got were clouds, high and low.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 24, 2021)

Gracie said:


> thumbnail-4
> 
> 
> Image thumbnail-4 hosted in ImgBB
> ...


Those are amazing Gracie. They would sell like hotcakes around here. Are you going to market them?


----------



## sarahgop (Jun 24, 2021)

sarahgop said:


> Thats my fun day  on the  Bay. The  man next to me saved  me  from a kid that was all over me, lol. It was  95 outside and  perfect. I think i had  5 or  6 beers, lol. Good thing  it was  yesterday, today is windy with Claudette going  by. I hope everyone  had a glorious weekend


The trip ended  up better than i thought


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 24, 2021)

beautress said:


> I see Foxfyre's area is getting rain with a chance of golf ball hail. Hope it's just a little rain. Foxy, hope everything's okay in your area. Don't know why I turned to national weather... Oh yes. We were supposed to get 6 days of thunderstorms, bot all we really got were clouds, high and low.


So far two inches of rain. . .er. . .I mean the rain drops have been roughly two inches apart. No severe weather close to us.  The far eastern tier of counties sharing a state line with Texas is the western edge of Tornado Alley though, and most, not all, severe weather is there about three hours east of us.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jun 24, 2021)

Where am I and how did I get here???

I just found this vid. These guys did this in a lunch room.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 25, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > thumbnail-4
> ...


Not sure how I can. This place (town) is very different from my ocean town I had to leave. Made lots of money there, and spent it locally too. But here? Not the same.
Mainly I do it for fun. I give a lot away. But today, I went thrift shopping and bought some bottles. I want to do lizards on pottery vases, and/or glass bottles. One guy does sea critters on old booze bottles. Awesome. I'll see if I can find a pic of what I want to try..or rather...a few pics.


----------



## sarahgop (Jun 25, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


You are  very talented.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 25, 2021)

I have the baking kind of polymer clay but it has a hard time sticking to glass, plus the vases I bought today are kinda big..so do I put them in the oven with the clay? Lots of questions, so I went to youtube and watching AIR DRY CLAY, on tissue paper glued to the bottles, no baking needed.

Ordered what I needed and all my stuff will be here tomorrow and around the 5th of July. Guess what I will be doing?  

Check this out...the youtube vid showing how to do it.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 25, 2021)

Mine will not be like the vid. I want lizards..and octopi...and frogs.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 25, 2021)

I actually did another side table with koi fish on it (painted, not clay). I had it listed at 150 bucks. Then I lowered it to 100. Now its at 75. If I was still at the beach, I'd get 200 or more for it since the table has claw feet and is oval in shape..very nice..antique actually. Alas..not here. Times of today don't help either. Who can afford that??
Anyway..I won't go lower, so right now, its in the bathroom with scarves over it to protect the finish, holding toilet paper, lol. I'll keep it before I let it go for less than 75 and even that gripes my ass (the lowered price).

So now...I just do stuff for fun and to keep me occupied while I am stuck in this hell hole.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 25, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> Where am I and how did I get here???
> 
> I just found this vid. These guys did this in a lunch room.


Welcome to the Coffee Shop Hang on sloopy. You're obviously not a newby at USMB but happy you decided to check us out. I love the Bee Gees and enjoyed that clip.

First timers to the Coffee Shop receive a complimentary beverage. Since it's after 1 a.m. here I'll make it nightcap:


----------



## Gracie (Jun 25, 2021)

One other thing why I enjoy doing this is....when I can't sleep (note the time, lol), it gives me something to do. I started this at around midnight. 3 hours so far, and most of the new lizard is done except for detail, eyes, baking, painting it and scaley bumps and such. That will be tomorrow..or rather..later on today since it is already 3:30am.

But..I think I can sleep now. Or at least give it a go.

Night night.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 25, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


 ..    .. wrong wrong wrong


----------



## beautress (Jun 25, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Mine will not be like the vid. I want lizards..and octopi...and frogs.


I loved the octopi best. You have a way, Gracie.


----------



## beautress (Jun 25, 2021)

Good news here. Today I walked up the 15 stairs with pain in the background instead of up front. My scar is no longer pink, and my range of motion gets better with each workout, walk, or stretch. In addition all that coughing and allergic reactions that resulted in asthma, bronchitis, pneumonia, and never ending sneezing is all gone. IOW, I seem to be quite well. And I've lost 25 pounds. So I owe all those of you who sent up a little prayer a thanks, because God was listening. I'm well, and it feels good. 
​


> ​


----------



## beautress (Jun 25, 2021)

Lumpy 1 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


I'm chalking this one up to boys will be boys.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 25, 2021)

Having no siblings may be one of my biggest disappointment's... I have had some really close friends in my life but, I feel a little slighted from an emotional viewpoint...

This article captures the way I have always pictured brothers and sisters and the way life should be...



			https://www.wthr.com/article/news/local/indiana/inspiring-indiana/inspiring-indiana-sisters-family-move-sheridan/531-3f5e151b-5379-44ef-a2fd-82a732e1119b


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 25, 2021)

Ridgerunner said:


> Having no siblings may be one of my biggest disappointment's... I have had some really close friends in my life but, I feel a little slighted from an emotional viewpoint...
> 
> This article captures the way I have always pictured brothers and sisters and the way life should be...
> 
> ...


Yes, that's the way it should be and sometimes is. And alas sometimes it isn't.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 25, 2021)

Ridgerunner said:


> View attachment 505575


Sounds like it was more pleasant and fun for you than stressful.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 25, 2021)

Ridgerunner said:


> Having no siblings may be one of my biggest disappointment's... I have had some really close friends in my life but, I feel a little slighted from an emotional viewpoint...
> 
> This article captures the way I have always pictured brothers and sisters and the way life should be...
> 
> ...


You can choose your friends, but not your family. This can be a blessing for some people.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 25, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Sounds like it was more pleasant and fun for you than stressful.



Oh yes ma'am... Have been having a wonderful time... 5 more full days till they leave... Meredith arranged with a friend to take her and my Son and family + 4 nephews and a niece on a Yacht for the afternoon... I'm not sure if I am real nautical, so I stayed home to take care of the livestock... They swam with the Dolphins at the Kahala Hilton yesterday and a good time was had by all...
Big family shindig tomorrow night with all kinds of Local food and music... There will be 35 of 40 people here... I may have to have a drink... 

Life is good...


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 25, 2021)

Gracie said:


> You can choose your friends, but not your family. This can be a blessing for some people.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 26, 2021)

thumbnail-10
					

Image thumbnail-10 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				




Done. Whew. That took awhile.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 26, 2021)

Saturday morning!

Cartoon controversy!...Did WB steal from MGM?...You decide.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Oddball (Jun 26, 2021)

Ridgerunner said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > You can choose your friends, but not your family. This can be a blessing for some people.
> ...


You can pick your friends and you can pick your nose...But you can't pick your friend's nose.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 26, 2021)

Ridgerunner said:


> Having no siblings may be one of my biggest disappointment's... I have had some really close friends in my life but, I feel a little slighted from an emotional viewpoint...
> 
> This article captures the way I have always pictured brothers and sisters and the way life should be...
> 
> ...



After my parents got divorced when I was young, I lived with my mother and 2 brothers.  Because of how badly my older brother and I got along, I ended up moving in with my father when I was 12 or 13.  Before that, I can remember hitting my brother with a bicycle pump, punching through a glass door trying to get to him, it was not a good relationship.

I haven't spoken much to either of my brothers in the last 30 years or so.

Family isn't always fun.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 28, 2021)

It's midnight in Albuquerque and the temperature outside is a glorious 66f after days and days of going to bed when it was in the high 80's outside. (Swamp coolers don't work well when the sun goes down.)

The monsoon has arrived about 2 weeks early and we will enjoy a couple of days with highs in the 70's and then low to mid 80's for the rest of the week. Glorious. We are hoping for rain in our area and northern NM of course--the Rio Grande is gasping for replenishment--but now all the heavy stuff is southeast of us where they are getting major flooding rains. Meanwhile a shirttail cousin living in Portland reports 113 degree weather there and they even hit something like 107 in Vancouver! We really need a different weather distribution system.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 28, 2021)

Hi all.  Hope everyone is doing well.  Yup FF, I'm enjoying this "cool" weather.
Just over a month ago I ordered a modern shotgun, went into Sportsman's Warehouse (on the other side of town) to pick it up today.........  That is when we discovered my drivers license expired today, can't picj up the gun.......  Okay, head over to my local MVD, appointment's required.  Went online and renewed my license but it didn't give me the option to print out the temporary license.  Decided I needed to check my vehicle registration, yup, it expired last August sooooooo off to get my emissions test, passed and now I have an appointment tomorrow at the MVD.   **sigh**


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 28, 2021)

BTW, MVD finally emailed me my temporary license which I just printed out.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 29, 2021)

A couple of weeks after canceling my old Visa check card I get a letter from an insurance company that the payment didn't go through.  Thought I had cancelled that until I took a closer look at the letter and realized it was Kat's dental insurance I'd been paying for every month with auto pay.  Called them, emailed Kat's death certificate and the other day received a full refund (just over $200) from last August.  The same day I received a check that was my portion of a class action lawsuit against my bank........  Didn't know I was part of the suit.   The check was for a whopping five dollars........  Pretty sure the attorneys checks were MUCH larger..........


----------



## Mindful (Jun 29, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Recently watching old movies on you screwed (you tube).  Last night watched Forever England (1935) set during WW I and realized that Sailor of the King (1940) set during WW II was a remake of Forever England.



Never heard of those.


----------



## Mindful (Jun 29, 2021)

Still a travel ban in place from Europe to US.

Haven’t seen my family for two years. 

Might have to go through the Consulate, and all the rigmarole that entails.


----------



## Mindful (Jun 29, 2021)

Yet:

The German Government has lifted all travel restrictions for persons residing in the United States, effective Sunday, June 20, 2021. Travel to Germany for all purposes will be permitted again.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 29, 2021)

Mindful said:


> Yet:
> 
> The German Government has lifted all travel restrictions for persons residing in the United States, effective Sunday, June 20, 2021. Travel to Germany for all purposes will be permitted again.


Surely our federal restrictions will be lifted before much longer too. Unless something happens, all restrictions in New Mexico will be lifted as of July1. However state plus enhanced federal unemployment benefits are making it very attractive for folks to stay home and many places, including our favorite restaurants,  can't find enough people to work. I figure that will sort out sooner or later though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 29, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> A couple of weeks after canceling my old Visa check card I get a letter from an insurance company that the payment didn't go through.  Thought I had cancelled that until I took a closer look at the letter and realized it was Kat's dental insurance I'd been paying for every month with auto pay.  Called them, emailed Kat's death certificate and the other day received a full refund (just over $200) from last August.  The same day I received a check that was my portion of a class action lawsuit against my bank........  Didn't know I was part of the suit.   The check was for a whopping five dollars........  Pretty sure the attorneys checks were MUCH larger..........


We got one of those class action checks too that we didn't know we were included in. Also a very small amount. And yes, the attorneys do very very well.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 29, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > A couple of weeks after canceling my old Visa check card I get a letter from an insurance company that the payment didn't go through.  Thought I had cancelled that until I took a closer look at the letter and realized it was Kat's dental insurance I'd been paying for every month with auto pay.  Called them, emailed Kat's death certificate and the other day received a full refund (just over $200) from last August.  The same day I received a check that was my portion of a class action lawsuit against my bank........  Didn't know I was part of the suit.   The check was for a whopping five dollars........  Pretty sure the attorneys checks were MUCH larger..........
> ...


In most cases the attorneys make out like bandits, everyone else gets a pittance.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 29, 2021)

Went in to MVD for my 11 AM appointment, was out in around five minutes.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 29, 2021)

Had planned to drive to Missouri to visit family there. At the last minute a step son tested positive for covid. Trip went to Lexington and Concord MA instead. Then swung south to Yorktown. Basically from the first shots of the revolution to the surrender of Cornwallis... 2200 miles in 5 days..... Loved it.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 29, 2021)

The guys running 23rd Veteran in Duluth called me back about doing an NLP/Hypno/HMR presentation with their vets.....I'm stoked beyond repair.

This could be the start of something BIG....Stay tuned.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 30, 2021)

Oddball said:


> The guys running 23rd Veteran in Duluth called me back about doing an NLP/Hypno/HMR presentation with their vets.....I'm stoked beyond repair.
> 
> This could be the start of something BIG....Stay tuned.


Wow. Sounds really interesting. I assume NLP/HYPNO is natural language processing, but what is HMR? And where do you get training to teach that?


----------



## Oddball (Jun 30, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > The guys running 23rd Veteran in Duluth called me back about doing an NLP/Hypno/HMR presentation with their vets.....I'm stoked beyond repair.
> ...


NLP/hypno is Neuro-Linguistic Programming and hypnosis....Trained in both.

HMR is Holographic Memory Resolution....A guy named Brent Baum in Tucson came up with it.

A thumbnail...


An in-depth description...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 30, 2021)

Oddball said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


Really interesting. And impressive. 

I have been a certified chemical addiction counselor but we were not trained in this particular concept. Closest thing to it is Jungian based temperament typing, i.e. understanding and teaching how we are all wired to think and respond in certain ways to what we experience or have to deal with in our lives. Understanding that everybody isn't going to think or respond as we do, and that how they do it is right for them, is an important step in accepting others with less frustration and also being able to utilize individual strengths of your team in a more productive manner. That's my particular area of semi-expertise.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 1, 2021)

SFC Ollie said:


> Had planned to drive to Missouri to visit family there. At the last minute a step son tested positive for covid. Trip went to Lexington and Concord MA instead. Then swung south to Yorktown. Basically from the first shots of the revolution to the surrender of Cornwallis... 2200 miles in 5 days..... Loved it.


Sounds like a great trip. That's one part of the USA we have not been to and I've always wanted to go. Hombre loves visiting old battlefields. I don't think there is a Civil War battlefield from Virginia to the southwest that we've passed without stopping to explore.


----------



## beautress (Jul 1, 2021)

sarahgop said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a morning of miniexercises today..ouch already.
> ...


It isn't near as painful as it was the week I got home. I have a lot less pain going up and down the staircase thanks to physical therapy 3 times a week. 
The duolingo Spanish learning is going well, and I found my box of about 500 mini flashcards (maybe more) on Spanish vocabulary words from my 1984 Spanish I class at Casper College. I love the approach of multiple repeats of grammatical points in Spanish as a learning tool that works. It took 2 days to partially alphabetize half of the flashcards, and it may take a week to do the rest, because I have a lot on my plate getting leg exercises between therapy sessions and I renewed my membership at the local weight lifting gymn. I lost 37 pounds by simply fasting and being sure I take my 50+Centrum vitamins that emphasize heart health and support of other physical body systems that improper nutrition would have a poor quality result if left unattended. My color is back, and I'm enjoying the thinner profile. 

Thanks a lot to everyone for the encouragement for getting better. Since the knee replacement surgery, my asthma took an overnight disappearance, and I'm amazed at the support the Conroe nursing and care providers gave me to make me wake up for the first time in a year I didn't wake up with a heinous allergy attack.

Bless all of you. This thread we all belong to is good medicine!


----------



## beautress (Jul 1, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> Where am I and how did I get here???
> 
> I just found this vid. These guys did this in a lunch room.


Wonderful, Hang on Sloopy. I really love the BeeGees ! They were a great source for my short-lived Karoke days that ended last year when my vocal cords were ruined with all that asthma and coughing. I still could listen to them all day if I weren't spending several hours a day on learning the Spanish language on a "this time I'm going to become bilingual" new attitude.

​


----------



## beautress (Jul 1, 2021)

Oddball said:


> Saturday morning!
> 
> Cartoon controversy!...Did WB steal from MGM?...You decide.
> 
> Let the cartoon begin!


Loved it, Mr. Oddball!


----------



## beautress (Jul 1, 2021)

Gracie said:


> thumbnail-10
> 
> 
> Image thumbnail-10 hosted in ImgBB
> ...


Excelent, Gracie. You're a top-notch artist, and that lovely picture of detail perfection proves it. ♡♡♡♡♡


----------



## beautress (Jul 1, 2021)

Oddball said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


Mr. Oddball, Thank you for sharing the videos. The second one was way cool. my healing color has to be aquamarine, and putting that color had a very happy impact on me. Thanks.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 1, 2021)

Been posting my latest in this thread. Some are totally fucked up...some look pretty good...last pic I posted I am working on now.





__





						So what do you do for entertaining yourself?
					

I've been playing with clay. Polymer clay. Baked. But I just ordered some air dry to try it out, although it won't be here for another week or so.  Started off with snails, lizards, frogs, etc. Now I am on to bottle art with the clay. I buy old vases and/or find unique bottles and plan to...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## sarahgop (Jul 2, 2021)

beautress  Bless you!!


----------



## beautress (Jul 2, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> BTW, MVD finally emailed me my temporary license which I just printed out.


My driver's license arrived in the mail after a month of waiting for it. The highway department has an office here that is always busy, but they always print one out so you can have a valid id until the state sends a regular license.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jul 2, 2021)

Don't let me hear you say life is taking you nowhere


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 2, 2021)

beautress said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, MVD finally emailed me my temporary license which I just printed out.
> ...


I never use the State offices. Go to the County Registrar down the street. No fuss no muss no delay. No paperwork lost, no nasty letters due to paperwork lost.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 2, 2021)

Grandpa's girl is gone...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 3, 2021)

Ridgerunner said:


> Grandpa's girl is gone...


Aw, isn't it better to miss them than to be thinking you're glad they're gone? And as much fun as everybody had, I betcha they'll be back.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 3, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> And as much fun as everybody had, I betcha they'll be back.



Luau, Sailing on Yacht, Swimming with Dolphins, 3 evenings in Waikiki with entertainment, a party here at the house for friends and phamily, cage diving with sharks (Galapagos sharks)...
They will probably go to another Island to have something to do...

Life is good...




My son standing next to the Helipad...




Believe it or not, this is the only time there was any rain and it never rains here at the base of Diamond Head...


----------



## Gracie (Jul 3, 2021)

Manonthestreet said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


They mail mine via online renewal. Lucky me.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 3, 2021)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And as much fun as everybody had, I betcha they'll be back.
> ...


I am so very jealous of you living in the Islands. Always wanted to move there and got as far west as I could but never actually made it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 3, 2021)

I've been so busy on the phone, on Facebook, etc. I don't think I ever posted in here.

On June 16 our car was stolen--a 2016 Subaru Legacy in excellent condition, meticulously maintained, and a little over 20k miles on it.  A call to the police, a few minutes with a police officer, reported to USAA (our insurance company) and the garage door people were out to reprogram the garage door and provide new remotes for it. USAA provided a rental car for 20 days at which time, if the car wasn't found, they would pay us fair market value for it.  The 20 days would have been up next Tuesday. Not all that much hassle. Easy peasy.

Yesterday morning the police called. They found the car, apparently abandoned, but it had drug paraphenalia in it, two flat tires. front end collision damage, and the tag on it wasn't ours but was from another stolen car. We have been hours and hours and hours dealing with police, insurance company, towing companies, body shops etc. We still haven't seen the car and probably won't until sometime next week.

A drug test will be run and if there is any drug residue other than pot, they'll likely total it. Hombre hopes it can be repaired and we can keep it as we will never find another car of that year model in such good shape with such low mileage.

I honestly hope it is totaled. I can't imagine ever driving it again without being creeped out. Who was in it? What happened with it? If they wind up repairing it, I hope I'm wrong about that.

One thing we've learned from all this is that it is a lot less hassle having a car stolen than it is finding it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 3, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


Yeah but you're still a sweet young thing. When you get to be my age they want to eyeball you before you get your license.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 3, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...


lol. Not so youn anymore and definitely not sweet either.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 3, 2021)

Gracie said:


> I am so very jealous of you living in the Islands. Always wanted to move there and got as far west as I could but never actually made it.



Gracie I have hung my hat in quite a few different locals, and this one has been nice... But there is always few things I miss about everywhere I have ever lived... 



Foxfyre said:


> I honestly hope it is totaled. I can't imagine ever driving it again without being creeped out. Who was in it? What happened with it? If they wind up repairing it, I hope I'm wrong about that.


 So sorry to hear the misfortune with your automobile... I completely agree with you re: the "creeped out" part...


----------



## Gracie (Jul 3, 2021)

Ridgerunner said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I am so very jealous of you living in the Islands. Always wanted to move there and got as far west as I could but never actually made it.
> ...


Maui has my heart and soul. Always has. Always will.


----------



## beautress (Jul 3, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> I've been so busy on the phone, on Facebook, etc. I don't think I ever posted in here.
> 
> On June 16 our car was stolen--a 2016 Subaru Legacy in excellent condition, meticulously maintained, and a little over 20k miles on it.  A call to the police, a few minutes with a police officer, reported to USAA (our insurance company) and the garage door people were out to reprogram the garage door and provide new remotes for it. USAA provided a rental car for 20 days at which time, if the car wasn't found, they would pay us fair market value for it.  The 20 days would have been up next Tuesday. Not all that much hassle. Easy peasy.
> 
> ...


Prayers up, Foxfyre. Someone invaded your home, took a prized posession, trashed it, and then discarded it. Nobody deserves what you and Hombre went through on account of human meanness.


----------



## Oddball (Jul 3, 2021)

Saturday morning!

Happy Independence Day...Safety 3rd!

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 3, 2021)

beautress said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I've been so busy on the phone, on Facebook, etc. I don't think I ever posted in here.
> ...


That's the thing, Beautress. They somehow got our garage door open and somehow managed to start the car and take it while we were home and sleeping. Even went through an old filing cabinet in the garage probably looking for the title to the car. We keep that in a lock box in the house--NEVER carry the title to your car in your car.

During my adjuster years, and helping Hombre in his adjusting career, I sat with many homeowners and renters helping them determine their losses and reconstruct their lives after a burglary. The one thing I couldn't do is give them back their feeling of security and peace of mind. That is the most cruel thing the thieves take. Some experience a kind of PTSD and have to move to regain any sense of normalcy.

That's kind of the way I feel about the car now. I don't know whether I will get over it. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 3, 2021)

Got my 15yr service packet from work. It is the longest stint of employment with the same employer in my career spanning almost 40 yrs. During that time I worked for 8 different carriers from a family operation to 2 nationals. All that remains is the family op and the current national I'm with. Despite the frustration and the temporary financial difficulty of starting over that often the thought of changing careers was never a question. I like it and I'm damn good at it. 
Something else occurs to me about this. My father and his brothers all worked for the same employer for most of their life, none of us has been able to do that save my little brother who has his own sheet rocking business


----------



## beautress (Jul 3, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


In or around 2005, I woke up in the middle of the night, and there was someone going over the items on my dresser. I was afraid if I woke my husband up, he might have a heart attack, and my heart was beating so loud I figure it didn"t matter anyway, so in as controlled a voice as I could muster, I said, "Please leave." The home invader stopped what he or she was doing, and tiptoed around the foot of our bed and walked out of our bedroom. Trying to hear over the pounding of my heart, I heard some noises and seconds later heard two sets of footsteps going down the staircase. Then the front door opened and was shut. I remained in place for a few more minutes, then gently woke up my husband. He couldn't believe someone would do that, but he knew I always told the truth. I went to the telephone, but it was dead. That really worried me, so I went next door at 2 or 3 am, and my friends let me use their phone to call the police, who came to talk to us 20 minutes later. While they were there, an unfamiliar truck drove right past our front yard. The police ignored it. They found two six packs next to the fence that we didn't put there since we never had alcohol in our home, not ever. They said they figured the pair had plans to go through several houses and were likely juveniles.

I don't care who they were, and I was afraid at night for a couple of years since my husband was required to travel the state of Wyoming to company offices in almost all the cities in the state. It was pure hell, but we were never troubled again by home invaders.

You eventually get over it, Foxfyre, but the first couple of months are definitely the worst. And  you learn to lock all doors, the garage, and automobiles day or night.

My heart goes out to you and Hombre.
♡♡♡♡♡


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 3, 2021)

beautress said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


Thanks for that my friend. We lived on the mountain for 14 years before moving into the city.  The locks on our house weren't the best, we were 200 or more feet away from the nearest neighbors and our house was not visible from the neighbors. Hombre traveled a lot both for business and for the regional and national church in those days and I was home a lot. The nearest Sheriff's office was 5 miles away. We had a loud dog which I am sure was why we weren't burglarized as pretty much everybody up there, especially those without dogs, were.  And I never felt really secure. For me that was the strongest reason to pull up stakes up there and move into the city where I have never been afraid.

I really am not afraid now as there is no direct access from the garage into our home. But we sure take extra care to be sure everything is locked up at night.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 3, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


When I moved into the village one of the retirees told me he had no idea where his house keys were. Said he hadn't locked his door in 30 years.


----------



## beautress (Jul 3, 2021)

Manonthestreet said:


> Got my 15yr service packet from work. It is the longest stint of employment with the same employer in my career spanning almost 40 yrs. During that time I worked for 8 different carriers from a family operation to 2 nationals. All that remains is the family op and the current national I'm with. Despite the frustration and the temporary financial difficulty of starting over that often the thought of changing careers was never a question. I like it and I'm damn good at it.
> Something else occurs to me about this. My father and his brothers all worked for the same employer for most of their life, none of us has been able to do that save my little brother who has his own sheet rocking business


Today, a lot of people prosper by changing jobs more than their parents did. We all admire someone who stayed with the same company in their career.

My military family moved frequently, so I just got a new job when it was needed later in life as my better half had a career that skyrocketed with double promotions when they needed him to bring union and management together with his people skills. Couldn't have been happier with the kind and totally thoughtful husband that he was. 44 years of bliss before he passed, leaving me with nothing but happy memories that to this day bring me the blessing of happy thoughts. I wish everyone had a spouse as special as he. He left a rare light that still glows in my heart.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 3, 2021)

SFC Ollie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


I grew up like that. Nobody locked their cars. Keys were left in the ignition of cars. You could thumb tack a $10 bill on the door for the delivery guy and he would be the one to get that $10.  It isn't that way most places anymore. You are truly blessed to live in a place where it still is.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 4, 2021)

My one man parade this morning.


----------



## beautress (Jul 4, 2021)

Happy Fourth of July, everyone!


----------



## beautress (Jul 5, 2021)

This must be a great vacation week for everyone. After my final post op visit with my surgeon pain came back and I forgot to ask for pain pills for physical therapy. And I don't know my fiance is sincere since his only communications with me are bitter banter of my shortcomings, and he disappears for anywhere from 3 to 12 hours or more as to where he is.

There is nothing like unnecessary unhappiness and loneliness from an uncaring partner who lives down the hall with two doors closed in between. When I try to do something really nice for him he comes unglued with slurs and anger I don't understand. I feel like calling off the engagement. I can't care for this getting dumped on for 90% of his communications. After a year I am at the end of my rope. You can't make something work when the other person shows no affection for weeks on end.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 6, 2021)

beautress said:


> This must be a great vacation week for everyone. After my final post op visit with my surgeon pain came back and I forgot to ask for pain pills for physical therapy. And I don't know my fiance is sincere since his only communications with me are bitter banter of my shortcomings, and he disappears for anywhere from 3 to 12 hours or more as to where he is.
> 
> There is nothing like unnecessary unhappiness and loneliness from an uncaring partner who lives down the hall with two doors closed in between. When I try to do something really nice for him he comes unglued with slurs and anger I don't understand. I feel like calling off the engagement. I can't care for this getting dumped on for 90% of his communications. After a year I am at the end of my rope. You can't make something work when the other person shows no affection for weeks on end.


So my friend, I know you've struggled with this. You are such a talented, gifted, loving, caring, intelligent person. So why is it again you're engaged to this person?  I understand the not throwing him out part. But engaged?  It just doesn't make sense. I can't imagine a more hellish marriage.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 7, 2021)

I don't remember if I mentioned this, but the middle of last month was the 1 year anniversary of me moving back to Florida.  3 or 4 days after that date, the state gave me an anniversary present: a summons for jury duty.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 8, 2021)

Hooray ! England won the football against Denmark last night, Now we have to wait for the final on Sunday.

For your entertainment here is a Fred Astaire and Ginger Rogers film, ' top hat'









						Top Hat
					

Astaire and Rogers musical. An American dancer falls in love with the guest in his hotel.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 8, 2021)

Montrovant said:


> I don't remember if I mentioned this, but the middle of last month was the 1 year anniversary of me moving back to Florida.  3 or 4 days after that date, the state gave me an anniversary present: a summons for jury duty.


Oh wow, lucky you. I hope you have a reasonably good experience. Jury duty is pretty nightmarish here--heavy traffic to go downtown, difficulty with parking, walking some distance in inclimate weather, and then waiting around all day but rarely being put on a jury. Especially if you're in professions like ours.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 8, 2021)

I don't get it, Beautress. As Foxy said..you are beautiful in soul, kind, sweet, giving, loving. Why would you even have to THINK about calling off the engagement? This guy...well....I won't say it, but it will be a HUGE mistake on your part to marry him. I'd have tossed him out long ago. I don't understand why you let him live with you, either. Is it because you don't want to be alone? Fine. MrG and I will come live with ya then, lol. You can do your quilts, I will do my clay, MrG can be the maintenance man when he isn't sawing logs (sleeping), lol.

Robbery. Y'all are way too nice. If I woke up to someone rummaging around in my bedroom, the only sound coming from me would be a gunshot. I sleep with my 38 under my pillow. The neighborhood we live in is awful, and I refuse to live in fear. Instead, I live in readiness. I'll shoot any asshole that enters my domain uninvited. Period.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 8, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I don't remember if I mentioned this, but the middle of last month was the 1 year anniversary of me moving back to Florida.  3 or 4 days after that date, the state gave me an anniversary present: a summons for jury duty.
> ...



I went once while I was in Georgia, and it wasn't too bad.  It was just one day and I didn't do anything but sit around, though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 8, 2021)

So do you see three or four 4 x 4 boards here? I can see both but I have to really concentrate. Interesting drawing.


----------



## beautress (Jul 8, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > This must be a great vacation week for everyone. After my final post op visit with my surgeon pain came back and I forgot to ask for pain pills for physical therapy. And I don't know my fiance is sincere since his only communications with me are bitter banter of my shortcomings, and he disappears for anywhere from 3 to 12 hours or more as to where he is.
> ...


I broke off our engagement and told him if he ever had another disrespectful thing to say to me, my cooking, or my health, he will be packing his bags immediately thereafter. It won't be long.

I can deal with a broken heart.


----------



## beautress (Jul 8, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> So do you see three or four 4 x 4 boards here? I can see both but I have to really concentrate. Interesting drawing.
> 
> View attachment 510319


Oh, those optical artists!


----------



## beautress (Jul 8, 2021)

Gracie said:


> I don't get it, Beautress. As Foxy said..you are beautiful in soul, kind, sweet, giving, loving. Why would you even have to THINK about calling off the engagement? This guy...well....I won't say it, but it will be a HUGE mistake on your part to marry him. I'd have tossed him out long ago. I don't understand why you let him live with you, either. Is it because you don't want to be alone? Fine. MrG and I will come live with ya then, lol. You can do your quilts, I will do my clay, MrG can be the maintenance man when he isn't sawing logs (sleeping), lol.
> 
> Robbery. Y'all are way too nice. If I woke up to someone rummaging around in my bedroom, the only sound coming from me would be a gunshot. I sleep with my 38 under my pillow. The neighborhood we live in is awful, and I refuse to live in fear. Instead, I live in readiness. I'll shoot any asshole that enters my domain uninvited. Period.


Well, actually he lives in a room down the hall and I think he was a reincarnated porcupine at birth.... but he looked like a man the first time I saw him. I learned a good lesson about love at first sight. It doesn't always take into consideration compatibility. I'm a bit independent as ceo of my own business, and he needs a 24-hour maid service and was expecting that of me with sandpaper and vinegar as payment. 
Like Johnny Cash's famous song, "Ring of Fire," it burn, burn, burn, burned...

Had physical therapy twice this week on knee replacement recuperation and am getting better at climbing the staircase. Also, I'm going to the workout gym and doing lightweight firmups on arms. I walked 1 lap around the workout area. 14 laps may be a mile. It takes 6 months to get over knee replacement, so I'm going to add 1 lap each week if it feels okay. I'm not used to walking, but by walking really slow I have less chance of stumbling. It really helped to fast every other day to take off 30 something pounds quickly.

Every thing I read says to drink green tea to keep your appetite down. So far it has been a great help along with my scoop of Okinawa powder that is supposed to deal with middle earth....

Have Great evening everyone. I still have 4 more pages of basic Spanish language to read and  need to do vespers for peace on earth and strength from on high in these times of Covid avoidance, riots, and buildings on coastal Florida where one too many hurricanes and rainfall softened the substrate soil in areas near the ocean. I feel the need to remember those peoples' loved ones and friends in prayer.  Good night.

Also, thanks to Oddball for his cheery cartoons on Saturdays.


----------



## petro (Jul 9, 2021)

Finally got rolling on the house painting last weekend and have been pecking at the trim after work. Should be finished this weekend.
Before...



After...


Fifty bucks a gallon, and three five gallon pails later.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 10, 2021)

petro said:


> Finally got rolling on the house painting last weekend and have been pecking at the trim after work. Should be finished this weekend.
> Before...View attachment 510830
> After...View attachment 510831
> Fifty bucks a gallon, and three five gallon pails later.



Really looks good. I didn't think I would like the colors you described, but I do.


----------



## Oddball (Jul 10, 2021)

Saturday morning!

Careful what you wish for.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 10, 2021)

petro said:


> Finally got rolling on the house painting last weekend and have been pecking at the trim after work. Should be finished this weekend.
> Before...View attachment 510830
> After...View attachment 510831
> Fifty bucks a gallon, and three five gallon pails later.



I just showed my girlfriend these pictures, and her reaction was, "WOW, that's so pretty!  I want to do my parents' house that color."  She also wanted me to ask what specific color and paint you used.


----------



## petro (Jul 10, 2021)

Montrovant said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > Finally got rolling on the house painting last weekend and have been pecking at the trim after work. Should be finished this weekend.
> ...


We went with what's called Calvery, in the dark blues from Pittsburgh Paints. Used a flat sheen. The trim is a dark grey called Impropable. With the white windows and doors it really stands out.
Dark colors are becoming popular with new builds and folks are bailing on maintenance free siding in the midwest as painted siding is more durable and can be painted easily when sun faded. Vinyl doesn't do well in our climate between hail storms and the freezing winters.

Quick break, now back to more painting. Yay.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 10, 2021)

Found this, thought I'd share...........


----------



## beautress (Jul 10, 2021)

petro said:


> Finally got rolling on the house painting last weekend and have been pecking at the trim after work. Should be finished this weekend.
> Before...View attachment 510830
> After...View attachment 510831
> Fifty bucks a gallon, and three five gallon pails later.


That Windsor blue pops the brickwork around the garden. My mother loved blue, and I caught the infection. Good job.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 11, 2021)

hey foxfire,when you lived in kansas do you ever recall seeing this bittersweet moment advertised over the years maybe in a commercial  there?  how about you Beautress,I know your not into sports but i thought you might have seen it in commericals over the years? petro Oddball  how bout you?

please watch it,dont just take a look at the picture there.


----------



## beautress (Jul 11, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> hey foxfire,when you lived in kansas do you ever recall seeing this bittersweet moment advertised over the years maybe in a commercial  there?  how about you Beautress,I know your not into sports but i thought you might have seen it in commericals over the years? petro Oddball  how bout you?
> 
> please watch it,dont just take a look at the picture there.


Wow. 1980. I was in Oregon with children in grade school, and my baby sister and nephew were living with us in addition to my son and daughter. I was busy with teaching Sunday School, being a church elder, raising chickens, and dealing with a bipolar child who lost her mother at age 11 and needed me to oversee her high school junior year and complete handmade rag dolls for a church bazaar. I was too busy to watch tv or radio with breadbaking and two half acre gardens for all our vegetables. Sorry I missed that game with too much work to do, not to mention learning church curriculum to teach to sixth grade students two of which were scholastic geniuses which added more hours of work each week.

Your description of that sweet moment of sending one outta the park with nearly loaded bases was an awesome moment of professional athletes' 15 minutes of fame, which slipped right on by me. "lo siento..." I'm really sorry, LA RAM FAN. ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 11, 2021)

petro said:


> Finally got rolling on the house painting last weekend and have been pecking at the trim after work. Should be finished this weekend.
> Before...View attachment 510830
> After...View attachment 510831
> Fifty bucks a gallon, and three five gallon pails later.


Wow what a bangup job you did.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 11, 2021)

beautress said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > hey foxfire,when you lived in kansas do you ever recall seeing this bittersweet moment advertised over the years maybe in a commercial  there?  how about you Beautress,I know your not into sports but i thought you might have seen it in commericals over the years? petro Oddball  how bout you?
> ...


Well I kinda figured you did not see it back then cause I know your not into sports that’s why I asked had you ever seen that clip before in a commercial ,I am guessing That was the first time you have seen it.correct? Oh and that was hardly 15 minutes of fame fir George Brett,he is one of the greatest players to play the game.he was probably the best clutch hitter in the game ever matter of fact.

now hadthat been a journeyman hitter who only lasted a few seasons who did that then that would be a correct statement.I remember watching him on tv as a kid,he always looked so relaxed at the plate.

it was definitely a bittersweet moment for me because after the idiot the white rat whitey herzog always cost the royals from going to the World Series against the Yankees with stupid managing decisions losing the series to them three years in a row from 76,77,and 78 losing to them in 5 games in 76 and 77 and then 4 games in 78 it was indeed bittersweet when they faced them again in 1980 and finally beat them.that was the last time they would ever face each other in the playoffs again after thst matter of fact. After having my heart broken all those years by the white rat herzog,they not only beat the Yankees finally that year,but they swept them in 3 straight that made it all the more special and bittersweet fir me.   at least they never got swept by the Yankees. I always said thst if the royals would just get rid of that idiot whitey herzog,they would beat the Yankees,I was a prophet cause once they did,sure enough they did  indeed beat them. That was all it took.

I think you can understand why even today when I watch that clip it gives me goosebumps after having my heart broken fir three straight years in a row prior to thst. The royals radio announcer for that game,he said when Brett hit thst home run the crowd got so silent you could hear a pin drop.lol that’s cause the game was in New York.lol


----------



## Oddball (Jul 11, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> hey foxfire,when you lived in kansas do you ever recall seeing this bittersweet moment advertised over the years maybe in a commercial  there?  how about you Beautress,I know your not into sports but i thought you might have seen it in commericals over the years? petro Oddball  how bout you?
> 
> please watch it,dont just take a look at the picture there.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 12, 2021)

Oddball said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > hey foxfire,when you lived in kansas do you ever recall seeing this bittersweet moment advertised over the years maybe in a commercial  there?  how about you Beautress,I know your not into sports but i thought you might have seen it in commericals over the years? petro Oddball  how bout you?
> ...


We watched a LOT of Royals games during those years. Don't recall seeing the other, but oh my what a catch. And what a throw.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 12, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


When you say you don’t recall seeing the other are you referring to bretts homer or the twins game. I recently went down memory lane a few months ago And watched that series again ironically of the twins cards World Series oddly enough.

So oddball you live in the twin cities. I was everybit as happy as you were your twins won that series because the manager of the cardinals was none other than the white rat.to no surprise,he was the same old whitey,made idiotic managing decisions that cost the cardinals the World Series,different team same old whitey.                  I called up my parents that night and asked if they had watched the game and sure enough they did,I said to them,once again the white rat cost them the World Series and they both said “he sure did.”


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 12, 2021)

I think I do remember that home run but can't be sure. George Brett was everybody's person favorite in that era--he had over 300 home runs before he put his bat down.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 13, 2021)

Beautress writing about 1980 got me thinking. That was 41 years ago meaning most stuff from that era is now antique/vintage or nearly so. In 1980 we had a kid in college, Hombre managed a claims office in Kansas & I was driving 2/3rds of Kansas and flying all over the country working for the Episcopal Diocese of Western Ks and doing communication workshops/training for the National Episcopal Church. (No, I am not Episcopalian.)

Loved the job but life was sometimes difficult due to 21+% interest rates, double digit inflation, high unemployment. Child abductions and messing with kid's Halloween candy were in the news, but in truth those issues were rare.  

Many of those coming of age in the 1980's remember them with great fondness. We weren't at war with anybody. In 1980, we bought our first Rubik's cube, wore fake fur, were introduced to acrylic & polyester, and started watching CNN on TV. A new Buick Grand Prix cost less than $8k.  We listened to Bette Midler's "The Rose" and "Escape" (the pina colada song) on the radio. Home computers were beginning to catch on though business wouldn't begin giving up its mainframes until 1981.

So where were you and what were you doing in 1980 assuming you had been born by then?


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 13, 2021)

Well, England lost the world cup by one penalty point. It gave me stomach ache watching the match.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 13, 2021)

I wonder...  On a very hot day, do fish sweat?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 13, 2021)

Dajjal said:


> Well, England lost the world cup by one penalty point. It gave me stomach ache watching the match.


Sorry Dajjal. Those kinds of losses especially bite.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 13, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Beautress writing about 1980 got me thinking. That was 41 years ago meaning most stuff from that era is now antique/vintage or nearly so. In 1980 we had a kid in college, Hombre managed a claims office in Kansas & I was driving 2/3rds of Kansas and flying all over the country working for the Episcopal Diocese of Western Ks and doing communication workshops/training for the National Episcopal Church. (No, I am not Episcopalian.)
> 
> Loved the job but life was sometimes difficult due to 21+% interest rates, double digit inflation, high unemployment. Child abductions and messing with kid's Halloween candy were in the news, but in truth those issues were rare.
> 
> ...


1980, I was in transition mode from Theater COMSEC Logistic Support Center to the Communications Center Ft Leonard Wood. Major difference.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 14, 2021)

Posted on Facebook by a friend in El Paso this morning. Not sure if the photo was taken today but that is El Paso. Thought it worth sharing.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 15, 2021)

Does anyone know if El Paso is still there?


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 15, 2021)

I am a qualified engineer trained in microprocessor technology and I do not recommend hitting computers, but I tried to get my second computer working and it was dead. I tried starting it up several times without success, so in a fit of angst I hit it, and lo and behold it started working.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 15, 2021)

Dajjal said:


> I am a qualified engineer trained in microprocessor technology and I do not recommend hitting computers, but I tried to get my second computer working and it was dead. I tried starting it up several times without success, so in a fit of angst I hit it, and lo and behold it started working.


Take it from somebody who is 100% untrained in these things and not all that techy, I find the best policy is to just go with whatever works.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 15, 2021)

Ridgerunner said:


> Does anyone know if El Paso is still there?


Yep. El Paso is still very much there. But what do you think? Is the photo photoshopped or real?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 15, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know if El Paso is still there?
> ...


I don't know... Sure does look fowl though...


----------



## Gracie (Jul 15, 2021)

Well...been semi packing. Getting rid of A LOT of crap I don't need or want, in preparation. Got a phone call yesterday from further up north. Been on the list about 4 or 5 months and she called...asked if I still wanted to move there. I said YES!!! So she said she  was sending off our info for background check to her boss, and will be in touch SOON.

Keep yer fingers crossed. I so much want out of here.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 15, 2021)

California blaze erupts near site of deadliest US wildfire
		


THANKFULLY...it's not near Paradise. I don't think that poor town can take another fire.

AND FRIGGING FURTHERMORE...Paradise was NOT a wildfire. It was started due to PG&E!!!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 15, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Keep yer fingers crossed. I so much want out of here.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 15, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know if El Paso is still there?
> ...


I want to believe it's for real .. 
.


----------



## beautress (Jul 15, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Posted on Facebook by a friend in El Paso this morning. Not sure if the photo was taken today but that is El Paso. Thought it worth sharing.
> View attachment 512744


That is so amazingly beautiful, Foxfyre. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## beautress (Jul 15, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Well...been semi packing. Getting rid of A LOT of crap I don't need or want, in preparation. Got a phone call yesterday from further up north. Been on the list about 4 or 5 months and she called...asked if I still wanted to move there. I said YES!!! So she said she  was sending off our info for background check to her boss, and will be in touch SOON.
> 
> Keep yer fingers crossed. I so much want out of here.


Best wishes, gracie. Prayers up for a far better future for you.


----------



## beautress (Jul 15, 2021)

Got up ar 5 am this morning and went to the gymn shortly thereafter. I condition arm muscles with the rowing machine, arm overheads and 25 minutes at the slowest pace on the walking machine. I know a lot of you guys who lift weights or even walk the dog(s) every day would laugh to know I went less than 2 tenths of a mile in 15 minutes, but post knee replacement is kind of a double to the rear march bit in real life, and I stop before the pain starts. 

Other than that, my last physical therapy session ends a week from tomorrow, so I hope to get my life back after that. And right now, most of the pain is gone from.the operation although they say you have go watch your step for 6 months, and that's 4.5 months hence.

I found my handmade mini flash card collection from a Spanish I class of about 30 years ago. There seems to be over a thousand 1x2" mini cards, a few of which are illegible, but sadly none of them are dog-eared which means I have to learn them all over again. 

Prayers up for everyone and hope you have a lovely "el fin de semana" (weekend), good weather, and happy trails all summer.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 15, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Well...been semi packing. Getting rid of A LOT of crap I don't need or want, in preparation. Got a phone call yesterday from further up north. Been on the list about 4 or 5 months and she called...asked if I still wanted to move there. I said YES!!! So she said she  was sending off our info for background check to her boss, and will be in touch SOON.
> 
> Keep yer fingers crossed. I so much want out of here.


Got all my fingers and toes crossed for you Gracie.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 15, 2021)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...


Me too Lumpy because it is so awesome.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 15, 2021)

Hopefully this past month is now in our personal history book and is done with. We finally got to see our car and so sad, really beat up, collision damage, two flat tires, interior completely trashed, and they found so much fentanyl residue as well as other potent drugs inside they wouldn't even let us open the doors, much less retrieve any personal items. Big huge BIOHAZARD written all over it. Even our tag was gone--the thieves replaced it with a tag from another stolen car so say the police.

So USAA told us we could keep our rental car until they could get our money to us for the total loss and then we would have seven days to get new wheels before the rental contract would be up.

We spent most of yesterday at the E.R. with Aunt Betty and Hombre misjudged a turn in the hospital's torn up parking lot and hit a curb blowing out a tire and damaging the rim just a bit. Enterprise didn't think the rim was going to be expensive to fix--they would replace the tire--USAA wrote it up as a minor collision claim but we needed to turn in the VW Atlas for repairs--beautiful car but huge and not for everyday driving for us. And because USAA has been so great through all this--we would recommend them to ANYBODY--we elected not to take another rental car but just took money out of our rather meager savings and bought a car. Got a good deal at our Subaru dealership. USAA should get our money to us within the next few days.

So maybe it's all done. I know compared to what a lot of you have been facing, our problems are quite minor, but it has all been very stressful for us. And I pray it's over.


----------



## Oddball (Jul 17, 2021)

Saturday morning!

What happens when the worm gets up earlier?

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## beautress (Jul 18, 2021)

Oddball said:


> Saturday morning!
> 
> What happens when the worm gets up earlier?
> 
> Let the cartoon begin!


Good one, Mr. Oddball.


----------



## petro (Jul 18, 2021)

SFC Ollie said:


> 1980, I was in transition mode from Theater COMSEC Logistic Support Center to the Communications Center Ft Leonard Wood. Major difference.


1980 I was a dumb punk kid in high school. 
Seems like another person and a lifetime ago.

Now I am cool Grandpa and enjoy that role.


----------



## petro (Jul 18, 2021)

Fun with my vehicle today. Was going to hook up boat to go fishing and Jeep cut out and was loss of all power including dash, dome lights, everything. Spent an hour checking wiring, YouTube and websites for any idea. Battery of course is under the electric passenger seat that I could barely access since the seat wouldn't move forward. Battery was good  and multi- meter had power at the fuse box.
Was really scratching my head.
Finally just disconnected battery for ten minutes for a hard reset and when I reconnected all the power came back. 
Weird. Seems fine now.


----------



## beautress (Jul 18, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Hopefully this past month is now in our personal history book and is done with. We finally got to see our car and so sad, really beat up, collision damage, two flat tires, interior completely trashed, and they found so much fentanyl residue as well as other potent drugs inside they wouldn't even let us open the doors, much less retrieve any personal items. Big huge BIOHAZARD written all over it. Even our tag was gone--the thieves replaced it with a tag from another stolen car so say the police.
> 
> So USAA told us we could keep our rental car until they could get our money to us for the total loss and then we would have seven days to get new wheels before the rental contract would be up.
> 
> ...


Subaru seems to have developed some very safe collision-avoidence features on an ad I've seen several times lately. I hope all cars in the future will eliminate all human errors in this country.

Cars take more lives than guns in this country. Some poorly-Planned highways that exist today  had no input from safety engineers who now populate many state highway construction and patrol offices. It's a new day coming in this nation if we can clean up the streets to make death by car a thing of the past. I wouldn't mind being around long enough to see my youngest grand nieces and nephews experience the first year of zero automobile accidents on the highways and biways of America!


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 18, 2021)

petro said:


> Fun with my vehicle today. Was going to hook up boat to go fishing and Jeep cut out and was loss of all power including dash, dome lights, everything. Spent an hour checking wiring, YouTube and websites for any idea. Battery of course is under the electric passenger seat that I could barely access since the seat wouldn't move forward. Battery was good  and multi- meter had power at the fuse box.
> Was really scratching my head.
> Finally just disconnected battery for ten minutes for a hard reset and when I reconnected all the power came back.
> Weird. Seems fine now.



It's crazy how often 'turn it off and back on' works with electronics.


----------



## petro (Jul 18, 2021)

Montrovant said:


> It's crazy how often 'turn it off and back on' works with electronics.


Even when the Cable goes out. The first thing customer service says is unplug the router.
Hope that isn't the solution on the Space Station.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 19, 2021)

beautress said:


> Subaru seems to have developed some very safe collision-avoidence features on an ad I've seen several times lately. I hope all cars in the future will eliminate all human errors in this country.
> 
> Cars take more lives than guns in this country. Some poorly-Planned highways that exist today  had no input from safety engineers who now populate many state highway construction and patrol offices. It's a new day coming in this nation if we can clean up the streets to make death by car a thing of the past. I wouldn't mind being around long enough to see my youngest grand nieces and nephews experience the first year of zero automobile accidents on the highways and biways of America!


All models of Subaru always make the list of safest small and midsized cars, crossovers, SUVs etc. And our newest acquisition has all the special safety features, i.e. anti-lock brakes, anti-collision, 'eyes' on all sides warning that we're too close or whatever. At our age this is all comforting, but of course nothing is 100% security. I would say that our risk of injury or death via firearm is so small as to not be any kind of concern. But we're in an automobile at least several times a week at much higher risk. But that's life. We don't worry about it a lot.


----------



## beautress (Jul 19, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> All models of Subaru always make the list of safest small and midsized cars, crossovers, SUVs etc. And our newest acquisition has all the special safety features, i.e. anti-lock brakes, anti-collision, 'eyes' on all sides warning that we're too close or whatever. At our age this is all comforting, but of course nothing is 100% security. I would say that our risk of injury or death via firearm is so small as to not be any kind of concern. But we're in an automobile at least several times a week at much higher risk. But that's life. We don't worry about it a lot.


Maybe the tv scene of the vehicle stopped itself before crashing with another car stimulated my wishful thinking, but I would like to think smart vehicles would be ending vehicular accidents and especially vehicular homocides from drunk, dying, or disoriented human beings beings someday. I worked for the highway department in Wyoming for a year and grew fond of the work the Safety engineer was doing to make sure highway planning eliminated thoughtless highway construction and eliminated "safety objects that actually caused fatalities from rails with stubs that in reality were the cause of fatalities when cars went out of control on highways that became sheet ice when rainy days preceded cold fronts from arctic winds. The engineering task was to locate the antique killing devices and replace them with with safer rails with no blount ends left to take another life. His career saved lives. Some other states still have blount antiques on the roadside that are seldom subject to snow or even ice storms due to tropical or even slightly subtropical weather.  Warmer climates have their benefits.

'Scuse my rambling prattle this morning. I didn't put coffee on my shopping list....


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 20, 2021)

beautress said:


> Maybe the tv scene of the vehicle stopped itself before crashing with another car stimulated my wishful thinking, but I would like to think smart vehicles would be ending vehicular accidents and especially vehicular homocides from drunk, dying, or disoriented human beings beings someday. I worked for the highway department in Wyoming for a year and grew fond of the work the Safety engineer was doing to make sure highway planning eliminated thoughtless highway construction and eliminated "safety objects that actually caused fatalities from rails with stubs that in reality were the cause of fatalities when cars went out of control on highways that became sheet ice when rainy days preceded cold fronts from arctic winds. The engineering task was to locate the antique killing devices and replace them with with safer rails with no blount ends left to take another life. His career saved lives. Some other states still have blount antiques on the roadside that are seldom subject to snow or even ice storms due to tropical or even slightly subtropical weather.  Warmer climates have their benefits.
> 
> 'Scuse my rambling prattle this morning. I didn't put coffee on my shopping list....


It was explained to me that technology exists to build pretty much totally safe automobiles--protected cocoons in which occupants are impervious to crashes, bombs, or whatever. The problem is that the cost would be so high--the President's 'beast' costs in excess of $1.5 million--that only a handful of people could afford one.  It would bust us back to horse and buggy days and people got killed even in those.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 20, 2021)

Yeah I have actually been this bored.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 21, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> Yeah I have actually been this bored.


Um, is that you blackhawk?


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 21, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Found this, thought I'd share...........


Hey Ringel, I envy you your antique gun collection. I see England has brought  in new laws to control the ownership of antique guns, as well as the long existing laws against any handguns. The new laws are complicated and If you have the wrong type of gun from next September you can get ten years in prison. So that ends my plans to buy antique firearms.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 21, 2021)

Dajjal said:


> Hey Ringel, I envy you your antique gun collection. I see England has brought  in new laws to control the ownership of antique guns, as well as the long existing laws against any handguns. The new laws are complicated and If you have the wrong type of gun from next September you can get ten years in prison. So that ends my plans to buy antique firearms.


We have a couple of Brits on the muzzleloading forum and they talk about how expensive it is, even more so if you want to buy one outside of the British Isles and have it shipped to their locations.  
Even here one has to be careful with certain types of firearms.  I ordered an AR15 lower rifle receiver (which the ATF considers "the gun") and a 10.5" barrel upper.......  Realized almost two weeks later my mistake, can't match those two.  Any rifle barrel under 16" is considered a pistol and cannot be matched with a rifle stock (except percussion revolvers).  Now I could apply for a SBR (short barrel rifle) permit, pay the $200 tax stamp and wait up to 9 months for an approval or disapproval but I don't want to do that.  The upper arrived at my house yesterday and I sent it back yesterday on the way to my FFL to pick up the lower.  I also ordered a proper 16" upper for it.  I used to own a SKS rifle which I sold years ago but still have maybe a thousand rounds of 7.62x39 ammo, now I'll have something to shoot it out of.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 21, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> We have a couple of Brits on the muzzleloading forum and they talk about how expensive it is, even more so if you want to buy one outside of the British Isles and have it shipped to their locations.
> Even here one has to be careful with certain types of firearms.  I ordered an AR15 lower rifle receiver (which the ATF considers "the gun") and a 10.5" barrel upper.......  Realized almost two weeks later my mistake, can't match those two.  Any rifle barrel under 16" is considered a pistol and cannot be matched with a rifle stock (except percussion revolvers).  Now I could apply for a SBR (short barrel rifle) permit, pay the $200 tax stamp and wait up to 9 months for an approval or disapproval but I don't want to do that.  The upper arrived at my house yesterday and I sent it back yesterday on the way to my FFL to pick up the lower.  I also ordered a proper 16" upper for it.  I used to own a SKS rifle which I sold years ago but still have maybe a thousand rounds of 7.62x39 ammo, now I'll have something to shoot it out of.


Ha ! such things as dreams are made of. I used to have a flintlock pistol, and a percussion single shot pistol, and a percussion revolver, and a pepper box pistol. But I sold them all years ago. Just as well because I am not sure if they are legal now. Anyone who owns an antique gun in England now has until September to find out if it is going to be illegal, and either get a license or dispose of the gun before it becomes law. Since nobody is going to buy a gun that will become illegal in a couple of months lots of people will be up the creek. They may have to give the guns to a museum.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 22, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> We have a couple of Brits on the muzzleloading forum and they talk about how expensive it is, even more so if you want to buy one outside of the British Isles and have it shipped to their locations.
> Even here one has to be careful with certain types of firearms.  I ordered an AR15 lower rifle receiver (which the ATF considers "the gun") and a 10.5" barrel upper.......  Realized almost two weeks later my mistake, can't match those two.  Any rifle barrel under 16" is considered a pistol and cannot be matched with a rifle stock (except percussion revolvers).  Now I could apply for a SBR (short barrel rifle) permit, pay the $200 tax stamp and wait up to 9 months for an approval or disapproval but I don't want to do that.  The upper arrived at my house yesterday and I sent it back yesterday on the way to my FFL to pick up the lower.  I also ordered a proper 16" upper for it.  I used to own a SKS rifle which I sold years ago but still have maybe a thousand rounds of 7.62x39 ammo, now I'll have something to shoot it out of.


Ya'll might want to hang onto any ammo unless it's illegal of course. We replenished our supply of .22 & .38 caliber recently and my gosh it's gotten expensive and hard to find. I'm thinking ammo may become currency like gold and silver.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 22, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Ya'll might want to hang onto any ammo unless it's illegal of course. We replenished our supply of .22 & .38 caliber recently and my gosh it's gotten expensive and hard to find. I'm thinking ammo may become currency like gold and silver.


It will still be bad for a little while but things are already starting to ease up some as more and more people go back to work.  I give it another year until we get back to pre - toilet paper apocalypse levels of production.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## Montrovant (Jul 22, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> View attachment 515898



12...I'll wait to explain my reasoning.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 22, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> It will still be bad for a little while but things are already starting to ease up some as more and more people go back to work.  I give it another year until we get back to pre - toilet paper apocalypse levels of production.



I hope that's true when it comes to silicon/chips.  I wanted to buy a video card from the prior generation when the current gen came out.  Now I'm hoping I might be able to get a deal on something from the current gen when the NEXT gen comes out.


----------



## beautress (Jul 22, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> View attachment 515898


I'm too sleepy to be right, so I'm bleary-eyed guessing the answer could be 12.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 23, 2021)

Montrovant said:


> 12...I'll wait to explain my reasoning.


That's the answer I got too. I'm pretty sure we reasoned the same way.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 23, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> That's the answer I got too. I'm pretty sure we reasoned the same way.



Well, it might be argued that each number is being multiplied by the number above it, so the answer is actually 18, because it's 6x3.  But since there is no 10 above the 9, that doesn't work.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## lg325 (Jul 23, 2021)

I would have said 18 as well.       How did you get 12?


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 23, 2021)

lg325 said:


> I would have said 18 as well.       How did you get 12?



Each number is being multiplied by the next-greatest whole number.  So 9x10 = 90, 8x9 = 72, etc.  That leaves the 3 being multiplied by 4, giving us 12.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 24, 2021)

Well..update. After discussing the impending move, MrG and I decided to pass on it. We are just too damn old now to start all over again even though it is not far away. Change of county, change SS and Drivers Lic addresses, looking for new doctors and dentists, vets, the cost of moving, having to pay all utilities where here all we have to pay is cable and internet. Plus..I worry about him. He is already established here with doctors who know his medical needs. I don't want to have to hunt all over again and neither does he. So....much as I wonder if we made the right decision, I have agreed to go along with what HE wants and he wants to stay here. So here we stay.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 24, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Well..update. After discussing the impending move, MrG and I decided to pass on it. We are just too damn old now to start all over again even though it is not far away. Change of county, change SS and Drivers Lic addresses, looking for new doctors and dentists, vets, the cost of moving, having to pay all utilities where here all we have to pay is cable and internet. Plus..I worry about him. He is already established here with doctors who know his medical needs. I don't want to have to hunt all over again and neither does he. So....much as I wonder if we made the right decision, I have agreed to go along with what HE wants and he wants to stay here. So here we stay.


I hear that and understand. Sometimes we do what we gotta do. Or have the energy to do.


----------



## beautress (Jul 24, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Well..update. After discussing the impending move, MrG and I decided to pass on it. We are just too damn old now to start all over again even though it is not far away. Change of county, change SS and Drivers Lic addresses, looking for new doctors and dentists, vets, the cost of moving, having to pay all utilities where here all we have to pay is cable and internet. Plus..I worry about him. He is already established here with doctors who know his medical needs. I don't want to have to hunt all over again and neither does he. So....much as I wonder if we made the right decision, I have agreed to go along with what HE wants and he wants to stay here. So here we stay.


Best wishes on your decision, Gracie & Mr. G.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 24, 2021)

The sun is orange. Smoke everywhere. Heard Paradise was evacuated again. I feel so bad for those experiencing this again.


----------



## Oddball (Jul 24, 2021)

Saturday morning!

Ole, Droopy!

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 25, 2021)

Gracie said:


> The sun is orange. Smoke everywhere. Heard Paradise was evacuated again. I feel so bad for those experiencing this again.


I was hoping you weren't threatened by the fires this year. Some of my Twitter contacts have been posting photos and it is terrible. I'm surprised there's enough left in Paradise to evacuate.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 25, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> I was hoping you weren't threatened by the fires this year. Some of my Twitter contacts have been posting photos and it is terrible. I'm surprised there's enough left in Paradise to evacuate.


There are about 5000 left, out of 26K. Rebuilding. But again...it started somewhere near Concow. Same as last time. 

While they are rebuilding...they need to clear out more trees I guess. Paradise died. It will come back, but it will not be the same. It was mostly seniors, and low income. Nice little place with Duck Dynasty vibes of small town folks driving around in their camo trucks with rifles mounted on the back window, lots of pit bulls for property protection and a shit ton of methheads in Magalia. Still...it was nice while it lasted. Now? It will just be the burbs of Chico. Rents are sky high for what is being rebuilt or didn't burn, and you can't touch buying a house there any more if you are old and low income where once upon a time...you could.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 25, 2021)

The sun this morning when it came up, was orange. Smoke is everywhere. But this time around..I am not in the middle of it, fleeing. I feel bad for those having to go thru this.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 25, 2021)

What do you think?  More funny than alarming?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 25, 2021)

When you didn't take out collision insurance or don't want to pay the deductible.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 25, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> What do you think?  More funny than alarming?
> 
> View attachment 517201


Alarming yes...

Scares me, and I am not afraid of anything...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 25, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> When you didn't take out collision insurance or don't want to pay the deductible.
> 
> View attachment 517204


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 25, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> What do you think?  More funny than alarming?
> 
> View attachment 517201


Hybrid chickens........


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 25, 2021)

Dajjal said:


>


If I ever get another cat he's gonna have his own tank...........


----------



## beautress (Jul 25, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Hybrid chickens........


I had to feed the chickens and pigs today and yesterday. It took 3 hours, because I rode the mower all the way out to the piggie's tin playhouse. While I was at it, I mowed the area around the piggie spa. Every time it rains the grass shoots up 4 inches and it seems like it's been raining since hurricane season last September. My 3 acre lake used to be 2.5 acres. lol

Anyway, I had to chop the apples extra fine for the new chickies. I bought another couple of dozen baby chicks a couple of months or so ago because I love Rhode Island reds. Also they were sexed to be layers only when I wanted at least one rooster, but today I noticed two of them had bigger, brighter wattles than the other 22 hens so I'm hoping the 2 rooster wannabes really will grow into the spectacular males Rhode Island Reds are. Even so they are still the dark reddish brown as the hen pullets they seem to have become. Tomorrow I need to get more layer food for the layers, as well as starter food for the young 'uns. Oh, and the other hens brought about 10 assorted chickies, some white and others, mixes of light brown on white and black on white. 

It couldn't have been a more beautiful day in Walker County than when I was cutting a 10 foot area between the northwest and southwest pastures and their wood fences we painted last year. Unfortunately, the relentless rains we had since last September faded an entire side of the nw pasture, so I guess it will require another ten gallons of semigloss outdoor paint to bring it back. the grains of the wood has what I can only describe as little blackened ink lines on each and every grain. *frown*

lol. That's what I get for painting it in my mother's favorite shade of blue like the Caribbean shallows around Puerto Rico and other tropical islands in the Gulf of Mexico. Someone was saying paint is now fifty dollars a gallon. The NW fence is downright ugly. I might have to get a flat sander with a battery attachment to lessen the brackish looking grains.

Good night everyone. May all your projects be finished ones before school starts!


----------



## petro (Jul 26, 2021)

Well, I couldn't hold off the puppy train any longer. The Pitsky Charlie that I posted pages back we had staying with us has moved out with the stepdaughter as she gets ready for college. The wife kept bugging me about a poochie and of course I couldn't stop that freight train. Lol.
This is Scout. 8 week Mini Aussie.
Yeah, he is cute...



Will be a medium sized dog around 30-40 lbs.
I love his little brown eyebrows.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 26, 2021)

Well August is fast approaching and I'm not looking forward to it.  I'm having surgery (peter rooter) on the 10th.........  The 10th will be the one year anniversary of Kats passing.  Can't believe it's been a whole year.


----------



## Dekster (Jul 26, 2021)

Finally paid off a $320K mortgage on one of my commercial properties this week.  I think I will stay out of the buying another one game awhile until real estate prices come back down to earth again.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 27, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Well August is fast approaching and I'm not looking forward to it.  I'm having surgery (peter rooter) on the 10th.........  The 10th will be the one year anniversary of Kats passing.  Can't believe it's been a whole year.


The surgery will help you feel a lot better. Sending you a virtual hug on that approaching anniversary. They can really start the old tapes running for awhile.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 27, 2021)

Dekster said:


> Finally paid off a $320K mortgage on one of my commercial properties this week.  I think I will stay out of the buying another one game awhile until real estate prices come back down to earth again.


Welcome back Dekster. I hear you re buying real estate right now. With lumber priced like gold and escalating inflation, Lord knows when real estate will level out. I fear those buying at these inflated prices though could experience a drop putting them under water like we saw in 2008, 2009.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 27, 2021)

petro said:


> Well, I couldn't hold off the puppy train any longer. The Pitsky Charlie that I posted pages back we had staying with us has moved out with the stepdaughter as she gets ready for college. The wife kept bugging me about a poochie and of course I couldn't stop that freight train. Lol.
> This is Scout. 8 week Mini Aussie.
> Yeah, he is cute...
> View attachment 517686
> ...


Adorable and okay, I'm jealous.


----------



## Dekster (Jul 27, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Welcome back Dekster. I hear you re buying real estate right now. With lumber priced like gold and escalating inflation, Lord knows when real estate will level out. I fear those buying at these inflated prices though could experience a drop putting them under water like we saw in 2008, 2009.



I fully expect them to go underwater which is one of the reasons I will wait it out.  I will buy again at the REO auctions.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jul 27, 2021)

I haven't been posting since my laptop died.  The hard drive was fried and had to be replaced, but it's like getting a brand new laptop, for half the price I paid for this one.  The store I bought it from closed for good during the pandemic.  I used the repair service the law firm I used to work for uses. 

I've been busy with taking care of my "special plants".  My big girl is over the top of my friend's 8 foot fence.  My friend topped it not longer after she moved the seedlings outside, but it's the tallest plant in her yard.  The other three are growing well, but the big girl is a monster.  All four of mine appear to be girls.  We have one we're not sure about yet. 

I got my second dose of vaccine a week ago today.  I'm good to go a week from today.  My sports fans friends are all planning a get together for next week sometime.  There may be a Blue Jays game involved.  They come home on the 30th.  Toronto is a sports mad city and this week will be the first live sports in the city since March 2020.  Tickets are not going to be easy to come by, given that they're only allowing 15,000 people in with priority to season ticket holders.

With the Olympics on, in Japan, I've been up until 2:00 and 3:00 every night glued to my TV for the live events.  One of my Toronto friends is an Olympic level gymnastics judge.  He's helping one of the CBC commentators with information on deductions and scoring of routines.  Unlike me, he's not a night owl so staying up half the night is making him tired and grumpy.  

I'm glad to hear your knee is doing better Beautress.  I know the physio is hard, but everyone says its well worth it.  I was supposed to be getting my new knee right about now, but everything has been pushed back by this damn pandemic.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 27, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> I haven't been posting since my laptop died.  The hard drive was fried and had to be replaced, but it's like getting a brand new laptop, for half the price I paid for this one.  The store I bought it from closed for good during the pandemic.  I used the repair service the law firm I used to work for uses.
> 
> I've been busy with taking care of my "special plants".  My big girl is over the top of my friend's 8 foot fence.  My friend topped it not longer after she moved the seedlings outside, but it's the tallest plant in her yard.  The other three are growing well, but the big girl is a monster.  All four of mine appear to be girls.  We have one we're not sure about yet.
> 
> ...


Welcome back DL.  I've been staying up lately for a couple of live events too--I love gymnastics and swimming events--but otherwise the Olympics have been pretty blah for us. Just haven't held our interest as they usually do. What kind of plant is your 'big girl'?


----------



## beautress (Jul 27, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> I haven't been posting since my laptop died.  The hard drive was fried and had to be replaced, but it's like getting a brand new laptop, for half the price I paid for this one.  The store I bought it from closed for good during the pandemic.  I used the repair service the law firm I used to work for uses.
> 
> I've been busy with taking care of my "special plants".  My big girl is over the top of my friend's 8 foot fence.  My friend topped it not longer after she moved the seedlings outside, but it's the tallest plant in her yard.  The other three are growing well, but the big girl is a monster.  All four of mine appear to be girls.  We have one we're not sure about yet.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear your knee surgery had to be put on the back burner. I was always was athletic, so when I walked slower it kept wearing down bones in the right knee. finally, I could barely make it from the handicapped parking place to the scooter machines door at walmart, and when I got back home I had to take a @&#*!%+  2 or 3 hour nap. Needless to mention the xrays at the surgeon's office caused him to ask if I would allow medical students to observe the procedure. I had worn off so much bone from walking slow so much it was a wake up call for knowing why it was to be a rare viewing experience for future osteopathic surgeons to learn from. The only reason I'm telling you this, Dragonlady, is that I hope you will not keep putting off your surgery but will learn from me you need whatever bone is left for your surgery to go well. Please have better luck than me, or at least have a surgeon as skilled as Dr. Tanksley to do your knee. He made do with what bone I had left, and by my last physical therapy session, I could make it up my 15 step staircase with minimal pain, passed the balance exercise and bent knee measurement. And I've never seen a more professional group of care giving nurses than those at the Conroe Texas Hospital. They worked together for the good of their patients.

Best wishes to you for making time for your surgical knee operation.  And I enjoyed your green thumb soundbite.


----------



## beautress (Jul 27, 2021)

Dekster said:


> Finally paid off a $320K mortgage on one of my commercial properties this week.  I think I will stay out of the buying another one game awhile until real estate prices come back down to earth again.


Congratations, Dekster. I remember when we made the final payment on my store building thanks to my mathematical whiz of the best partner that my late husband was. ♡♡♡


----------



## Dekster (Jul 27, 2021)

beautress said:


> Congratations, Dekster. I remember when we made the final payment on my store building thanks to my mathematical whiz of the best partner that my late husband was. ♡♡♡



Thanks.  It is a relief to be certain.  A lot of restless nights early on with that purchase.  Someone with Parkinson's could have signed with a better signature than I had on them original loan papers.


----------



## beautress (Jul 27, 2021)

Dekster said:


> Thanks.  It is a relief to be certain.  A lot of restless nights early on with that purchase.  Someone with Parkinson's could have signed with a better signature than I had on them original loan papers.


You were younger and likely worried...


----------



## beautress (Jul 27, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Well August is fast approaching and I'm not looking forward to it.  I'm having surgery (peter rooter) on the 10th.........  The 10th will be the one year anniversary of Kats passing.  Can't believe it's been a whole year.


Prayers up, Mr. Ringel. Hope that all goes well.


----------



## Dekster (Jul 27, 2021)

beautress said:


> You were younger and likely worried...



At the time I bought it I put all my cash into it just to bring the loan amount down as low as I could.  I would have really struggled with the $3500ish/month payments if I lost the tenants.  TBH I wasn't ever really comfortable with that mortgage until I subdivided the property and sold about a half acre for enough that I had a cash cushion that would have covered the payments for a couple years.  Once the balance on the loan got down to the balance on that cash cushion, I paid it all off at once.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jul 28, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Welcome back DL.  I've been staying up lately for a couple of live events too--I love gymnastics and swimming events--but otherwise the Olympics have been pretty blah for us. Just haven't held our interest as they usually do. What kind of plant is your 'big girl'?



All my plants are Lemon Kush - grown from seeds from some high end pot I bought on the internet, last year.  We're legally allowed to grow 4 plants, but I can't grow where I live.  My friend has a large fenced yard with an 8 foot fence, and she has cameras and a security system.  She grows for herself, for her neighbour, and for me, so there's a lot of plants back there.  She lost two small plants to theft last year, but the police caught the thieves.

Beatress, I'll get the knee as soon as I they let me.  I have no cartilege left in the knee.  I walk a lot, and I played a lot of squash and tennis when I was younger.  I can't do all the side to side stuff any more, and dancing is impossible.  I'm OK walking on the sidewalk but unless the ground is flat under my feet, I'm in trouble.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 28, 2021)

Sometimes I think they don't really think things through well?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 28, 2021)

Where oh where is our cyber phriend GW?


Foxfyre said:


> Sometimes I think they don't really think things through well?
> View attachment 518412


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 28, 2021)

Ridgerunner said:


> Where oh where is our cyber phriend GW?


Good question. gallantwarrior hasn't posted in ages. I think about him often though. Hope he is okay and doing well.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 28, 2021)

Don't know if I'll be back on line tonight and it has been awhile since I posted the vigil list. So. . . .

Good night, afternoon, morning or whatever darlinks. I really do love you guys. May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here. Meanwhile we pray or send positive vibes or keep vigil for:

Harper, the inspiration for the vigil list.
Kat for wellness
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Good results for Nosmo King 's step nephew dealing with difficult surgeries.
Mindful's daughter diagnosed with cancer.
Ollie's brother recovering from major surgery.
Nosmo King for healing and health & wholeness.
Gracie & Dennis for the best possible housing solution.
Ringel for impending surgery.
Beautress for continued recovery & wholeness.
Dragonlady for the best possible outcome for her knee.

And we keep the light on so others who have been away can find their way back and we hope they will.

*Sunrise during the monsoon over Albuquerque*


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 29, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Don't know if I'll be back on line tonight and it has been awhile since I posted the vigil list. So. . . .
> 
> Good night, afternoon, morning or whatever darlinks. I really do love you guys. May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here. Meanwhile we pray or send positive vibes or keep vigil for:
> 
> ...


My Brother is recovered from surgery. Thank you.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jul 29, 2021)

Last night the provincial government announced that Ontario hospitals can double the number of surgeries they can do until the backlog clears.  The announcement was really sketchy on details but let's not look to closely, just yet.  There is further good news in this announcement.  Nobody's been going in for assessments during the pandemic, so the waiting list hasn't been growing throughout the pandemic.  

I'm not going to get too excited here.  How are the hospitals supposed to double their surgeries?  The reason there's a waiting list is because we have a shortage of orthopedic surgeons.  If it's a choice between getting a new knee NOW from someone "helping out", or waiting another 6 months for a real orthopedic surgeon to do it, I'll wait.  I want the best cutter I can get.   I'm not in pain and we only get one crack at this thing.  

This morning, my Facebook featured an announcement of the National Ballet's 2021/2022 Season.  They're doing both Sleeping Beauty, and Swan Lake.  Sleeping Beauty is in March, and Swan Lake is in June, so I can afford to do both.  Last year, my oldest granddaughter was old enough to go the Nutcracker, but there was no Nutcracker to take her to.  I'm going to make her a "princess dress", and a new silk suit for myself, and we're going to the Nutcracker this year!!!!









						M7648
					

McCall's Sewing Pattern M7648 Childrens'/Girls' Gathered Dresses with Petticoat and Sash




					somethingdelightful.com
				




This was cheering because news on the Blue Jays tickets was not.  The tickets are nearly all sold out - right through to the end of the season.  The cheapest seats are $56.00 plus taxes, so $60.00, plus transportation to Toronto, and at least two meals and and overnight visit.  Not everyone in our group has had close to their usual income through the pandemic.  We try to cater to the lowest economic situation within the group.  Our big meal in a restaurant might end up being Denny's.


----------



## beautress (Jul 29, 2021)

Foxfyre how can I thank you and everybody for prayers that brightened my total recovery as my knee is no longer severely hurting, and I'm so happy about feeling so totally well today. Not sure how, but, Thanks!!!

Also has anyone heard from Gallant Warrior? I heard there was an 8.2 Alaskan earthquake off the coast up that way that at first were saying it could cause tidal waves in the vicinity abd as far out to the Hawaiian Islands as well as the western coasts of North America. Then I read one piece saying the warnings were not as they thought of as a threat for reasons well over my head. Any way prayers up for all people, sea creatures, and vessels up North.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jul 29, 2021)

My former son-in-law lives on the north end of Vancouver Island.  I'll join in those prayers that everyone is safe out that way.  

That includes Grace, since I hear that wild fires are again threatening the area around Paradise.  I don't know how far away she's living now, but I've been thinking of her since hearing about those fires.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 29, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Last night the provincial government announced that Ontario hospitals can double the number of surgeries they can do until the backlog clears.  The announcement was really sketchy on details but let's not look to closely, just yet.  There is further good news in this announcement.  Nobody's been going in for assessments during the pandemic, so the waiting list hasn't been growing throughout the pandemic.
> 
> I'm not going to get too excited here.  How are the hospitals supposed to double their surgeries?  The reason there's a waiting list is because we have a shortage of orthopedic surgeons.  If it's a choice between getting a new knee NOW from someone "helping out", or waiting another 6 months for a real orthopedic surgeon to do it, I'll wait.  I want the best cutter I can get.   I'm not in pain and we only get one crack at this thing.
> 
> ...


Oh my, now I'm really jealous. I LOVE the ballet, but unfortunately I'm married to a guy who doesn't and I won't go alone.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 29, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> My former son-in-law lives on the north end of Vancouver Island.  I'll join in those prayers that everyone is safe out that way.
> 
> That includes Grace, since I hear that wild fires are again threatening the area around Paradise.  I don't know how far away she's living now, but I've been thinking of her since hearing about those fires.


Gracie reports that she is dealing with heavy smoke from the fires but is not threatened by them where she is.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jul 29, 2021)

beautress said:


> Foxfyre how can I thank you and everybody for prayers that brightened my total recovery as my knee is no longer severely hurting, and I'm so happy about feeling so totally well today. Not sure how, but, Thanks!!!
> 
> Also has anyone heard from Gallant Warrior? I heard there was an 8.2 Alaskan earthquake off the coast up that way that at first were saying it could cause tidal waves in the vicinity abd as far out to the Hawaiian Islands as well as the western coasts of North America. Then I read one piece saying the warnings were not as they thought of as a threat for reasons well over my head. Any way prayers up for all people, sea creatures, and vessels up North.



Beautress, they have done real studies that show that when prayers are said for people, they recover faster, and their health improves.  It's one of those kindnesses we can do for one another that costs us nothing, but seems to really work.


----------



## beautress (Jul 29, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> My former son-in-law lives on the north end of Vancouver Island.  I'll join in those prayers that everyone is safe out that way.
> 
> That includes Grace, since I hear that wild fires are again threatening the area around Paradise.  I don't know how far away she's living now, but I've been thinking of her since hearing about those fires.


Funny, Dragonlady, I was just wondering if any of our good Canadian neighbors were in Vancouver (which my late husband and I visited at least 3 times) so I'm including all in the range of any possibility of a tsunami or temblor for that matter if the shaking exacerbates. Be they Americans or guests of the US or Canada, I hope all will be safe from harm.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jul 29, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Oh my, now I'm really jealous. I LOVE the ballet, but unfortunately I'm married to a guy who doesn't and I won't go alone.



One of my neighbours in Toronto was the Principal Ballet Mistress for the National.  Our daughters were best friends and they took ballet lessons together.  My husband hated the ballet and wouldn't go with me either, but my daughter loved to go.  She tried out for the National Ballet School, but the same injury that ended her competitive skating at age 11, ended any thoughts of the ballet too.  

It's her daughter I'll be taking to the ballet.  When Aurora was born - my first granddaughter, after 4 grandsons, my daughter said "Now you'll have a little girl to take to the ballet".   She'll be 6 this year.  And she has a cousin who will be 3 in January, who can join us next year.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## beautress (Jul 30, 2021)

TheGreatGatsby said:


>


Good to have you in the coffee shop, Mr. Gatsby. Thank you for the uplifting vixeo.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 30, 2021)

TheGreatGatsby said:


>


Thanks for sharing that Gatsby and welcome back. It has been awhile since you've been here. Heartwarming video and always reassuring that medical issues that were once unsolvable can now be corrected with modern medicine and techniques.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Dragonlady (Jul 31, 2021)

Yesterday, I got up early cleaned the apartment, and then went to my friend's house to help in the garden after lunch.  She's growing green and yellow beans in hanging baskets, on account of the rabbits.  The rabbits ate all of her carrots and radishes, but she grew her lettuce in big urns so the rabbits couldn't reach it.  I'm going to try this instead of flowers.

There was a couple cleaning out their large house and preparing to move, having a massive yard sale.  I was on my bike but I bought a couple of tables from them, including a small table for my laptop.  My friend drove over in her SUV and took them home for me.  I have a large coffee table which takes up half of my living room, from the days of living in a large house.  So I can now get rid of that.  I have someone who wants it. 

I'm now off to the Farmer's Market for some bannock and some fresh corn, and to see what I can get to make some jam.  I didn't do any canning last year, and the store bought just isn't the same. 

Last night's homecoming for the Toronto Blue Jays was the most emotional moment I can every remember as a Jays fan.  I cried throughout the entire opening ceremonies.  They last played in the Skydome at the end of September in 2019 - the last game of the season.  Most heartwarming moment:  Vladimir Guerrero Jr. singing along with the Canadian National anthem.  He was born in Montreal, when his Dad was playing there. 

There are two things I miss about living in Toronto - going to Jays games, and going to the theatre/ballet/symphony, and especially, taking my grandchildren to the theatre.


----------



## Oddball (Jul 31, 2021)

Saturday morning!

People are no darn good.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## petro (Jul 31, 2021)

This morning's dose of cute...
Happy puppy...


Going to test him on the boat this evening when we go fishing.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 31, 2021)

beautress glad to hear your kneee has gotten a lot better being out of the lop here i did not know that,glad to hear eveythings working out.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 31, 2021)

Hey  Ridgerunner , where is Diamondhead by chance.Arizona,am I off? looks like they had a lot of fun,would love to be there now.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 31, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Beautress writing about 1980 got me thinking. That was 41 years ago meaning most stuff from that era is now antique/vintage or nearly so. In 1980 we had a kid in college, Hombre managed a claims office in Kansas & I was driving 2/3rds of Kansas and flying all over the country working for the Episcopal Diocese of Western Ks and doing communication workshops/training for the National Episcopal Church. (No, I am not Episcopalian.)
> 
> Loved the job but life was sometimes difficult due to 21+% interest rates, double digit inflation, high unemployment. Child abductions and messing with kid's Halloween candy were in the news, but in truth those issues were rare.
> 
> ...


do you remember seeing this moment being  shown over the years by chance Foxfyre?


 pretty funny moment wouldnt you say? LOL how bout you beautress  did you find this to be a funny moment?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 31, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> do you remember seeing this moment being  shown over the years by chance Foxfyre?
> 
> 
> pretty funny moment wouldnt you say? LOL how bout you beautress  did you find this to be a funny moment?





petro said:


> This morning's dose of cute...
> Happy puppy...View attachment 519591
> Going to test him on the boat this evening when we go fishing.


Awwwwwww,thanks for the pic,made my day.sooooo cute.would love to beam over there and give him a  hug now.


----------



## beautress (Jul 31, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> do you remember seeing this moment being  shown over the years by chance Foxfyre?
> 
> 
> pretty funny moment wouldnt you say? LOL how bout you beautress  did you find this to be a funny moment?


Errr, well it's complicated.... I majored in p.e. and human health, and we put a lot of emphasis on exemplary good sportsmanship in all sports including my Dad's first love, baseball. He coached an Army baseball team at Ft. Richardson, Alaska back when AK was a territory and  sportsmanship was a requirement. When the coach's family was around we saw no monkeying around whatever the weather or who the competition was. Any display of that kinda stuff would have gotten about 500 pushups each. So I'd rather not say if you'll please pardon me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 1, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> do you remember seeing this moment being  shown over the years by chance Foxfyre?
> 
> 
> pretty funny moment wouldnt you say? LOL how bout you beautress  did you find this to be a funny moment?


Yes I was watching that day in 1977, but I'm sorta with Beautress on this one. Apparently not a big deal as nobody got thrown out of the game, but neither Nettles or Brett displayed good examples of sportsmanship that day.


----------



## petro (Aug 1, 2021)

Had fun bringing our puppy on a boat ride. He wasn't scared and genuinely interested in everything. 
Beached at a park with a small beach,  and introduced him to the water. He had fun, but was hesitant as waves came in.
Had one incident of puppy overboard. He was walking along side rail climbing around and plopped over the side. Had him scooped up immediately into boat.  A little more introduction to the water than we intended. 
Now wife is purchasing a puppy life jacket.


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 1, 2021)

A puppy life jacket!!!  I love it.  You'll have to purchase a new one every week, they grow so fast.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 1, 2021)

This has been a stressful week.

I've been working a lot.  I worked a bit over 56 hours this past week, not counting lunch and commute time.  I don't want to complain about it; I am not forced to work any more than 8 hours a day, we've just been so busy that I feel as if I need to.  We had one person leave our department for another job and another transfer to another department not that long ago.  We also had a fairly new hire flake out on us suddenly and unexpectedly.  There's one person who spent this past week out on PTO, and another who starts a week of PTO on Monday.  Then we had a woman who I think is the longest-tenured member of my department (she may have been at the lab pretty much since it opened 4 or 5 years ago) get injured, she is going to be away for an unfortunately long time.  So we currently have 3 new hires, and it takes a while before we allow anyone to do the work without it being 100% checked for accuracy, so they aren't yet saving us much, if any, time.  I'm happy to get the overtime pay, of course, but I tend to feel personally responsible for things even when I am not, so it's stressful when I have to go home and leave a bunch of work behind needing to be done.  I also tend to do a lot of different little things in my department, which can make it hard for me to get my main work done efficiently until everyone else is gone and I don't have all the distraction.  I'll probably have at least another couple of weeks with the long hours, until the new hires get their feet under them enough to start saving significantly more work time than it takes in training them.

My girlfriend's son has signed up to join the Army.  While military service is an honorable profession that can teach discipline, as well as provide skills and confidence to use after a person's service, I have some reservations about his suitability for military life.  I did not serve myself, so I realize that my understanding of just what it will entail is limited.  I don't want to get into detail about it, and I'm not disparaging his character, but he has some personality traits and quirks that I worry will not be well accepted.  I hope that he is both willing and able to avoid some of the sorts of things that worry me.  It's good that he's found, if not necessarily a lifelong career, at least a good starting point, assuming those issues that concern me don't cause him too much trouble.  Of course, military service has some inherent dangers, so that's also a worry.  And having her son finally leaving the nest, so to speak, is hard for my lady.

Lastly, and by far the biggest source of bad feelings, my lady's mother died on Monday.  She was in the hospital because of an injury and was having complications.  She suffered from COPD, and was a cancer survivor, so there were other health issues at play.  However, she had had what was considered a successful surgery for her injury.  She wasn't coming fully back from having been under sedation, but apparently after a brain scan revealed no abnormalities, it was expected that she was just slow to recover mentally, and would likely be back to herself soon.  My girlfriend's brother had come down from out of state when the injury occurred, and he had been on his way back home when it started to look like their mom wouldn't survive, to give an idea of how this was surprising despite the hospitalization.

All of my working has made me feel guilty, because it keeps me away from my lady while she is grieving.  She has told me repeatedly that it's fine, as she's been with her brother, her son, and her father, but I still feel badly about it.

There are going to be some fairly substantial changes coming.  We are going to be moving in with her father.  She has always told me that she couldn't leave this area because she wanted to be here to take care of one of her parents when the other one passed.  We didn't expect it to happen this soon, but here we are.  Her parents' house is quite a bit more spacious than ours, so that helps.  However, we have 3 cats, 2 dogs, and a lizard here.  With her son heading to the Army, he won't be able to care for any of them.  Additionally, there are 2 dogs at her parents' house already.  We aren't entirely certain how many animals we will reasonably be able to care for, or which will be able to get along with the others.  At this point I think the hope is to keep one each of our current dogs and cats and find homes for the others.  I think we'll be bringing the lizard, as well.  The house isn't far from our current one, only a 10-15 minute drive, so I will be able to keep my current job without issue; I'll just need to get used to leaving slightly earlier, and I'll have to see what traffic is like from the new location.

With all of this going on, I haven't been doing a lot of posting, and probably will be very limited going forward, too.  I do at least read my watched threads most nights, however, and have kept up with everyone here for the most part.  You might not hear from me much, but I am lurking.


----------



## petro (Aug 1, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> A puppy life jacket!!!  I love it.  You'll have to purchase a new one every week, they grow so fast.


He is so tiny right now, I wonder if a large bobber on his collar would work. Lol.
He has been napping a lot today after his big day at the lake.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 1, 2021)

Montrovant said:


> This has been a stressful week.
> 
> I've been working a lot.  I worked a bit over 56 hours this past week, not counting lunch and commute time.  I don't want to complain about it; I am not forced to work any more than 8 hours a day, we've just been so busy that I feel as if I need to.  We had one person leave our department for another job and another transfer to another department not that long ago.  We also had a fairly new hire flake out on us suddenly and unexpectedly.  There's one person who spent this past week out on PTO, and another who starts a week of PTO on Monday.  Then we had a woman who I think is the longest-tenured member of my department (she may have been at the lab pretty much since it opened 4 or 5 years ago) get injured, she is going to be away for an unfortunately long time.  So we currently have 3 new hires, and it takes a while before we allow anyone to do the work without it being 100% checked for accuracy, so they aren't yet saving us much, if any, time.  I'm happy to get the overtime pay, of course, but I tend to feel personally responsible for things even when I am not, so it's stressful when I have to go home and leave a bunch of work behind needing to be done.  I also tend to do a lot of different little things in my department, which can make it hard for me to get my main work done efficiently until everyone else is gone and I don't have all the distraction.  I'll probably have at least another couple of weeks with the long hours, until the new hires get their feet under them enough to start saving significantly more work time than it takes in training them.
> 
> ...



Wow Montro. You are the employee every good boss hopes to find and I do hope you have a good one and are appreciated. They are increasingly rare these days I think--both good employees and good bosses. And you also sound like a good partner and a good friend. Maybe the Army is exactly what the kid needs?  Anyway, I always smile when you check in.


----------



## petro (Aug 1, 2021)

Looking online.
About twenty bucks....pretty reasonable 



Nice handle to scoop up pup.

There is Shark Dog...



Didn't realize how many are available.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 1, 2021)

petro said:


> He is so tiny right now, I wonder if a large bobber on his collar would work. Lol.
> He has been napping a lot today after his big day at the lake.


Unless he is a true water dog who can't stay out of the water, chances are he didn't appreciate his dunking and has learned he should be careful. I've seen many dogs jump off boats and figure out that wasn't a good thing to do. And I've seen them step off into a swimming pool and were surprised they couldn't walk on the water like they can on a sidewalk. Most rarely ever make that mistake/choice again.

However a doggie life jacket is a good thing to have, especially on large lakes or the ocean because things happen.


----------



## petro (Aug 1, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Unless he is a true water dog who can't stay out of the water, chances are he didn't appreciate his dunking and has learned he should be careful. I've seen many dogs jump off boats and figure out that wasn't a good thing to do. And I've seen them step off into a swimming pool and were surprised they couldn't walk on the water like they can on a sidewalk. Most rarely ever make that mistake/choice again.


We are going on a yearly camping trip in about ten days. Going to have him play in water on shore and more boat time. Hoping to make him accustomed to water in the land of lakes. He did enjoy the water when we played with him at beach. 
Hopefully he avoids the side rail again. Pretty sure we will have a pup jacket for the trip.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 1, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Yes I was watching that day in 1977, but I'm sorta with Beautress on this one. Apparently not a big deal as nobody got thrown out of the game, but neither Nettles or Brett displayed good examples of sportsmanship that day.


Wow you were watching that day in 77,I am impressed you remember thst because I sure don’t,maybe your older than me is why,I was very young so that’s why I can’t remember if I saw it or not, oh I agree on that,but do you agree though that it’s funny and amusing watching them all pile on top of each other though,that’s what I find funny about it.  Agree or disagree? beautress.?  I’m convinced it was not to be fir me to see a baseball fight in real life the fact I never have all this time. That’s what I love about baseball fights,they are differerent than a basketball or football fight because the other players are right there to stop it in football and basketball so they never escalate much.Where as seen in this video,in a baseball fight,everybodyalways piles on top of each other.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 1, 2021)

petro said:


> Looking online.
> About twenty bucks....pretty reasonable
> View attachment 520231
> Nice handle to scoop up pup.
> ...


You all now know why I go crazy so much over my dog,I can’t believe you found that photo of that dog in the water with that suit on because that is EXACTLY what MY dog looks like,you can understand why so many agree with me she is adorable now  I’m sure.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 1, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Wow you were watching that day in 77,I am impressed you remember thst because I sure don’t,maybe your older than me is why,I was very young so that’s why I can’t remember if I saw it or not, oh I agree on that,but do you agree though that it’s funny and amusing watching them all pile on top of each other though,that’s what I find funny about it.  Agree or disagree? beautress.?  I’m convinced it was not to be fir me to see a baseball fight in real life the fact I never have all this time. That’s what I love about baseball fights,they are differerent than a basketball or football fight because the other players are right there to stop it in football and basketball so they never escalate much.Where as seen in this video,in a baseball fight,everybodyalways piles on top of each other.


I didn't like unsportsmanlike conduct.  Yes, I saw Brett play a lot back then. I'm pretty much older than anybody but young at heart.


----------



## beautress (Aug 1, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Wow you were watching that day in 77,I am impressed you remember thst because I sure don’t,maybe your older than me is why,I was very young so that’s why I can’t remember if I saw it or not, oh I agree on that,but do you agree though that it’s funny and amusing watching them all pile on top of each other though,that’s what I find funny about it.  Agree or disagree? beautress.?  I’m convinced it was not to be fir me to see a baseball fight in real life the fact I never have all this time. That’s what I love about baseball fights,they are differerent than a basketball or football fight because the other players are right there to stop it in football and basketball so they never escalate much.Where as seen in this video,in a baseball fight,everybodyalways piles on top of each other.


I sed I wuz sittin' it out on the fence. I guess I'll have to carry the recliner and an umbrella out to the middle of the fence...
<giggle>


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 1, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> I didn't like unsportsmanlike conduct.  Yes, I saw Brett play a lot back then. I'm pretty much older than anybody but young at heart.


See the reason I enjoy going back to thst particular moment in time is the Royals and yankees had quite a rivalry back then with the Royals finally getting their revenge finally beating them in 80 with a SWEEP no less,once they got rid of that idiot the white rat,which is what I always said would happen when they did that.  that’s why I like that particular moment almost as much as bretts classic home run thst propelled them past the Yankees finally because like I said,baseball fights are unique In the fact it’s always amusing watching them all pile on top of each other as they did back then. Where like I said,in football and basketball, fights are really not amusing sense thst never happens the fact they are broken up quickly sense the teammates of the other players are right  there to keep it from getting into anything big.


----------



## beautress (Aug 2, 2021)

Oddball said:


> Saturday morning!
> 
> People are no darn good.
> 
> Let the cartoon begin!


Thanks, Mr. Oddball!!!     

​


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 2, 2021)

Dajjal, wondering if this is near your place?


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 2, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal, wondering if this is near your place?
> 
> View attachment 520476


HI Foxy, can't say I ever heard of that garden before.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 2, 2021)

Dajjal said:


> HI Foxy, can't say I ever heard of that garden before.


I hadn't either but I would love to visit it. (I would like to visit lots of places in your country.)  It apparently is in Northumberland and is quite a tourist attraction.




__





						Poison Garden - The Alnwick Garden
					






					www.alnwickgarden.com


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 2, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> I didn't like unsportsmanlike conduct.  Yes, I saw Brett play a lot back then. I'm pretty much older than anybody but young at heart.



I remember George Brett.  One of my favourite players, but my memories of George are all from Exhibition Stadium - the Mistake By The Lake.  I have such fond memories of that place but only because our ball tickets were good for free admittance to Ontario Place.  I was embarrassed that our big league team played in such a cheesy, makeshift stadium. 

We would go straight to the ball park after work.  After the games, the group of seasons ticket holders would go over the foot bridge to Kelly's for a late supper and a cold brew, while we watched the sailboats come home to the marina as it got dark.  That was my last single summer in Toronto.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 3, 2021)

And like it was on cue, voila! Overnight chili roasters appeared in front of most super markets and other place around Albuquerque this week. Hatch green chili came in just a bit early and is a good crop. Roasting is the preferred way to process the chilis as it makes the skin peel off easily whether they're consumed as is or put up in jars or frozen. Folks around here don't just eat them as "Mexican food" but put them on burgers and sandwiches, chop them up salads, make preserves out of them, etc. Articles on how to avoid and treat chili burns will be running in the paper.

A lot of folks roast their own chilis on the stove or grill, but a lot more buy from the big batch roasters.

These look pretty and green here but will look like hell to the uninitiated when they are roasted.  But they are beautiful, roasted or unroasted, to those of us who love NM green chili.





This is how they look roasted:


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Aug 4, 2021)

GOAT level stuff here.


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 5, 2021)

I am so going to miss the Olympics when they're over.  Even the annoying CBC commentator has gotten less annoying as time has worn on.  Canada has had so many wonderful and heartwarming stories of our successful athletes, not the least of which is our women's soccer team who has twice won the bronze medal in women's soccer, losing only to the USA in the semi-final.  This year, the goal was to "change the colour" of the medal.  And they did.  The beat the USA for the first time in 20 years, and they play for the gold medal today.  If they lose this match, they win the silver.  

This is really the athletes' games.  All of these beautiful facilities sitting empty, but the athletes are turning out for one another.  They're not just cheering their teammates, they're cheering EVERYONE who has achieved their dream.  The athlete who offered to share the Olympic gold medal with the Italian high jumper who fought back from injury for one last attempt to win the OGM was a stunningly heartfelt gesture.

For me, Penny Olesiak and Andre Degrasse are the two big stories.  Penny for building on her stunning success in Rio to become the winningest Canadian Olympian of all time with 7 medals.  Penny carried the Canadian flag into the arena at the end of the Rio games, and may well do the same this time.  But best of all, I love her attitude:


Andres Degrasse is also a contender to carry that flag, and he's another guy who built on his success in Rio.  He replaced his silver medal in the 400 in Rio, behind Usain Bolt, with a Gold medal in the 400, a bronze in the 100, and he's anchoring the 4 X 100 relay.  A silver would give him a complete set of medals here.  A gold guarantees him the flag, I think. 

Both are the kinds of athletes who exemplify the dedication, hard work and handling pressure that is an example to all.  Penny is a normally quiet reserved person, so being 16 and introduced everywhere as World Champion and Olympic gold medalist, at every event she entered was daunting.  Living up to her own reputation, and the demands on her time nearly derailed her.  Michael Phelps taught her how to deal with that pressure, and to thrive under it.  She learned those lessons well.

Andre has been more outgoing, always relaxed and self-deprecating.  He does a lot of commercials in Canada and comes across as a really nice likeable guy.  He's friendly and open with the press, and a great role model for kids everywhere.  He's having fun and it shows in his ready smile, and his obvious joy in what he does.  

It's hard to choose.  Or they could share it.


----------



## beautress (Aug 5, 2021)

Our local library has reopened!!!

So today I checked out six children's books to help with my Spanish vocabulary and early language development in the Spanish speaking world. I spent 5 - 8 hours yesterday going over a grilling series of exams. I was worn out by dark... Bienas tardes, everybody. (Good afternoon)! Love yas!


----------



## lg325 (Aug 5, 2021)

beautress said:


> Our local library has reopened!!!
> 
> So today I checked out six children's books to help with my Spanish vocabulary and early language development in the Spanish speaking world. I spent 5 - 8 hours yesterday going over a grilling series of exams. I was worn out by dark... Bienas tardes, everybody. (Good afternoon)! Love yas!


Felecidadis,


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 6, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> I am so going to miss the Olympics when they're over.  Even the annoying CBC commentator has gotten less annoying as time has worn on.  Canada has had so many wonderful and heartwarming stories of our successful athletes, not the least of which is our women's soccer team who has twice won the bronze medal in women's soccer, losing only to the USA in the semi-final.  This year, the goal was to "change the colour" of the medal.  And they did.  The beat the USA for the first time in 20 years, and they play for the gold medal today.  If they lose this match, they win the silver.
> 
> This is really the athletes' games.  All of these beautiful facilities sitting empty, but the athletes are turning out for one another.  They're not just cheering their teammates, they're cheering EVERYONE who has achieved their dream.  The athlete who offered to share the Olympic gold medal with the Italian high jumper who fought back from injury for one last attempt to win the OGM was a stunningly heartfelt gesture.
> 
> ...


Congrats to our Canadian friends. As I always say, 'you can't win 'em all' and if we are going to get beat, I'm glad it was you who did it. And it provides extra incentive to get that gold medal back.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 6, 2021)

lg325 said:


> Felecidadis,


Ours has too, but with COVID spiking it's anybody's guess how long until we get shut down again.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 6, 2021)

petro said:


> Had fun bringing our puppy on a boat ride. He wasn't scared and genuinely interested in everything.
> Beached at a park with a small beach,  and introduced him to the water. He had fun, but was hesitant as waves came in.
> Had one incident of puppy overboard. He was walking along side rail climbing around and plopped over the side. Had him scooped up immediately into boat.  A little more introduction to the water than we intended.
> Now wife is purchasing a puppy life jacket.


 just wondering petro, do YOU find this video a little amusing,do you agree that its funny watching these people pile on top of each other like that? you have never seen this video before have you?


----------



## beautress (Aug 6, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Ours has too, but with COVID spiking it's anybody's guess how long until we get shut down again.


Yep. When I go out, I wear a mask, sanitize hands before and after, and keep my distance because I' m allergic to fillers used in flu & pneumonia shots uh really allergic, so I sorta wore masks most of the time anyhow to help me not succumb to whatever is going around. My little 14 acres keeps me pretty remote from the rest of the world and I take age-related doses of Centrum seniors plus additional B-100 and extra D3, A, and zinc. I also am religious about tumeric, nosmell garlic supplement, and have tabs for weekly spices our great greats used to lessen viruses and whatever mosquitos inject into the skin, and cousin hugs a lot brings around. Works for me. And my bathroom is more an apothecary of rainforest, down under, tribal, and country doctor stuff that is not prescription stuff since big pharma tends to use patented laboratory chemicals, because they get exclusives to help their businesses flourish with a lot of paychecks going out for employees, pharmaceutical lab supports, cutting edge research et all.

I'm getting really sick of flunking Spanish grammer online...really sickofit too. But I like it when I get everything right. The trouble with missing a day is the haze sets in and I have to start over.  

lol.  .... que sera, sera.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 6, 2021)

beautress said:


> que sera, sera.



Whatever will be, will be
The future's not ours to see
Que sera, sera
What will be, will be
Que sera, sera


----------



## Oddball (Aug 7, 2021)

Saturday morning!

I'm feeling extra salty today.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 7, 2021)

Oddball said:


> Saturday morning!
> 
> I'm feeling extra salty today.
> 
> Let the cartoon begin!


Oh man sense it said it was a banned cartoon,i assumed the girls would be dancing WITHOUT a tank top bra,what a major disappointment, why is it banned then,makes no sense.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 7, 2021)

Oddball said:


> Saturday morning!
> 
> I'm feeling extra salty today.
> 
> Let the cartoon begin!


Well yeah. Despite depiction of talented people and great jazz/theme music, the less attractive negative stereotypical images make it entirely ideologically un-PC these days. Sigh.


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 7, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Congrats to our Canadian friends. As I always say, 'you can't win 'em all' and if we are going to get beat, I'm glad it was you who did it. And it provides extra incentive to get that gold medal back.



Thank you kindly.  Christine Sinclair, the 38 year old Captain of the Canadian Team, has been playing for Canada for 20 years, and has NEVER beaten the Americans in any game in those 20 years.  This meant so very much for Captain Canada because this is her final Olympics, and she finally got the gold medal.

When the men finally got going, the did so in a BIG way.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 8, 2021)

So in the end, Damian Warner, who won the gold medal in the Decathlon, carried our flag.  Our athletes won the most medals ever in a non-boycotted games, and I probably went through an entire box of Kleenex with all of the heartwarming stories.  

Now back to real life.  I make athletic clothing for children - skating, gymnastics and dance.  For the past 18 months, I've sold little, and sewed even less.  Kids have been in lockdown with their parents, and as we've seen with the Olympics, even elite athletes struggled to train through the pandemic.  

Suddenly, my Etsy store has come alive after 18 months of selling almost nothing.  Kids are going back to programs.  My 5th anniversary on Etsy is coming up at the end of this month, and I had planned on holding a big birthday sale, especially since I've sold more in the past 30 days than in the past 18 months.  I am completely sold out of Gymnastics Leotards in sizes 8 and 10, just as every little girl in the world wants to take up gymnastics.  I'm going fabric shopping on Thursday, and I'll be reading but not posting much for the next few weeks.

I'll keep everyone's health, and Gracie's situation, as well as other's in fire's way, in my thoughts and prayers.  Keep up with the physio, Beautress.  I'm going to start pressing on my knee surgery here, and will be calling my surgeon next week.  It's time.  I've been patient.


----------



## beautress (Aug 8, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Oh man sense it said it was a banned cartoon,i assumed the girls would be dancing WITHOUT a tank top bra,what a major disappointment, why is it banned then,makes no sense.


Mr. Oddball always makes good sense. The Usm boards disallow porn if you've ever read the rules for posting. The movie may seem to be a teaser, but it doesn't cross the line of even soft porn and it does address how happens temptation between good friends who are otherwise angels.


----------



## petro (Aug 8, 2021)

Another dose of puppy pouring on the cute...


It never ends, he is relentless. No stopping his powers.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 9, 2021)

beautress I think your missing the point of my post which was why on earth is that video considered a banned video? When I first saw that it said Banned video in the headline I assumed it must be because the ladies dancing were not wearing tank tops while dancing so when thst proved to be not the case,it made no sense whatsoever why it was titled that.I watched the video and there was nothing in there that was not suitable for children,no cussing or anything so WHY is it called Banned video.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 10, 2021)

Good night, afternoon, morning wherever you are darlinks. I really do love you guys. May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here. Meanwhile we pray or send positive vibes or keep vigil for:

Harper, the inspiration for the vigil list.
Kat for wellness
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Mindful's daughter diagnosed with cancer.
Nosmo King for healing and health & wholeness.
Gracie & Dennis for the best possible housing solution.
Beautress for continued recovery & wholeness.
Dragonlady for the best possible outcome for her knee.
Ringel - special thoughts on 8/10, the first anniversary of Mrs. R's passing and for a trouble free and successful procedure today.

And we keep the light on so others who have been away can find their way back and we hope they will.

*Photo is captioned Benson AZ. Wondering where our good friend peach174 is these days?*


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 10, 2021)

Gosh, it's been a while since I logged on to the CS.  Apologies to all, I can't even begin to read to catch up.  It's been a very non-busy busy summer.  I've been battling some demons and have discovered that I am running out of summer now.
I hope everyone here is doing well and taking care of yourselves.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 11, 2021)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gosh, it's been a while since I logged on to the CS.  Apologies to all, I can't even begin to read to catch up.  It's been a very non-busy busy summer.  I've been battling some demons and have discovered that I am running out of summer now.
> I hope everyone here is doing well and taking care of yourselves.


So glad you checked in GW.  I always think of the Coffee Shop as any other gathering place. If you have time you 'catch up' with everybody but usually don't have that kind of time and just pick up from where you are. But when we don't hear from you for awhile, I worry. You are off the grid and all. So glad to know you're okay and I hope you're handling those demons. We all have some of those.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 11, 2021)

Got home from the hospital about 45 minutes ago, surgery yesterday went well.  Sure enough they found old scar tissue and a partial skin blockage that had grown back over my lifetime since it was first treated when I was a baby.  Will be wearing this catheter for a week then have a couple of months recovery to look forward to.  Otherwise I'm doing pretty well and just glad to be home.


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 11, 2021)

It's been a week and it's only Wednesday.   

I'm getting lots of sales, but I'm having problems with shipping.  The Post Office in both Canada and the USA is in a total mess.  Outbreaks at the main Ontario Canada Post sorting plant in Brampton, all but shut down the place over the winter, but I thought all of that stuff was behind us.

I had to go to the Post Office 3 times last week to find it open.  They're having staffing problems.  With schools and child care centres closed for lockdown, schools not opening until after Labour Day, and no summer camps or programs going on here, people can't leave their kids and just go to work.  The woman who was there when I finally found it open (for 3 hours), came in from a town 45 miles away.

I'm told that several US customs hubs are closed or slowed due to outbreaks - Chicago is shut down.  Stuff entering the country in Chicago is being rerouted to other customs hubs for processing, slowing all the other customs centres down.   Mail is sitting in customs hubs for 30 days or more.

Tomorrow, I'm going to Hamilton fabric shopping.  Also elastic, thread, and blades for my cutters.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 11, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Got home from the hospital about 45 minutes ago, surgery yesterday went well.  Sure enough they found old scar tissue and a partial skin blockage that had grown back over my lifetime since it was first treated when I was a baby.  Will be wearing this catheter for a week then have a couple of months recovery to look forward to.  Otherwise I'm doing pretty well and just glad to be home.


So glad it went well, but wow, it must have been a bigger deal than most of these kinds of procedures. You will take care of yourself and follow doctor's orders yes? And if you need anything, Hombre and I are here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 11, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> It's been a week and it's only Wednesday.
> 
> I'm getting lots of sales, but I'm having problems with shipping.  The Post Office in both Canada and the USA is in a total mess.  Outbreaks at the main Ontario Canada Post sorting plant in Brampton, all but shut down the place over the winter, but I thought all of that stuff was behind us.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a mess. Our post offices are open here as are UPS and Fed Ex centers so we're getting our deliveries pretty much on time and have no problems shipping. But who knows when we'll be shut down again with all the associated problems with that.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 13, 2021)

Just listening to the news and it would appear the the latest mandates are once again slowing hiring of staff.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 13, 2021)

Today, being Friday the 13th, there is a gathering of motor cycle riders in Port Dover, Ontario - a town of 13,000 on the shores of Lake Erie less than an hour's drive from here.  While there is one of these gatherings every Friday the 13th, this is the first one since March of 2020.  It is anticipated that 100,000 people are going to show up for this one.  I can't imagine where all of these people are going to congregate.  

The entire public beach front isn't more than 300 feet total, including the marina.  They don't even have enough restaurants or beachfront food stalls to feed this number of people.  The whole thing sounds like a recipe for traffic jams, frustration, and people getting way too edgy.

My youngest daughter wanted to go to see what what one of these things are like, but when I told her they're expecting 100,000 people, she decided to see if she could work a shift this weekend instead.  

I went to one of the Friday the 13th gatherings back when we had a cottage less than 10 miles from Port Dover.  That was back in the 70's.  I wasn't impressed and never went back.  There was nothing wrong with the event, it just wasn't my thing, and I never liked going to Port Dover much anyway.   Lake Erie at its most polluted at that time.  I was there the summer before last and it's much nicer now than I remember.  Much cleaner too.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 13, 2021)

Hey Foxdyre and beautress  and anybody else,take a look at this video and start watching it at the 51.00 minute makr and listen to the song and tell me your thoughts on if it gave you goosebumps as it did me,thanks.





__





						Uplifting inspiration video for the times
					

video not working anymore so you can watch it here if you go to the 51 minute mark.



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## Oddball (Aug 14, 2021)

Saturday morning!

Where's the Earth-shattering kaboom?

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 14, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Hey Foxdyre and beautress  and anybody else,take a look at this video and start watching it at the 51.00 minute makr and listen to the song and tell me your thoughts on if it gave you goosebumps as it did me,thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry I couldn't get it to work.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 14, 2021)

gallantwarrior said:


> Just listening to the news and it would appear the the latest mandates are once again slowing hiring of staff.


Our problem here is that the increased federal unemployment benefits won't end until Sept. 4, our state policy is to not require people to go back to work when jobs open up, so a lot of people just don't. It has improved since many of the mandates were lifted but most restaurants, retailers etc. who were forced to lay off staff are now having trouble hiring and are working seriously short handed. And they aren't able to pay a whole lot more since they're all cash starved at least until all the customers have money again. Tough situation for many.


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 14, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Our problem here is that the increased federal unemployment benefits won't end until Sept. 4, our state policy is to not require people to go back to work when jobs open up, so a lot of people just don't. It has improved since many of the mandates were lifted but most restaurants, retailers etc. who were forced to lay off staff are now having trouble hiring and are working seriously short handed. And they aren't able to pay a whole lot more since they're all cash starved at least until all the customers have money again. Tough situation for many.



Our problem here is that many of the child care centres closed during the pandemic and many haven't re-opened yet, because they're re-staffing too.  My daughter's roommate is a certified early childhood educator (child care worker) and she just got hired by a child care operator, but hasn't started working yet, so that centre is just getting ready to re-open.

There's no summer camps open here, and even day camp programs aren't running.  Our schools don't open until after Labour Day so people with young children have no care for them, unless they have family who can help out.  This situation isn't unique to Canada.

Despite all of my shipping problems this week, the lost package has been delivered, and UPS came through for me and delivered my package on time!!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 14, 2021)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 525397


That is totally amazing if it is fir real and not photoshopped.


----------



## beautress (Aug 14, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> beautress I think your missing the point of my post which was why on earth is that video considered a banned video? When I first saw that it said Banned video in the headline I assumed it must be because the ladies dancing were not wearing tank tops while dancing so when thst proved to be not the case,it made no sense whatsoever why it was titled that.I watched the video and there was nothing in there that was not suitable for children,no cussing or anything so WHY is it called Banned video.


Back in the early days of talkies and moving cartoons, some believed showing ankles was a mortal sin. People then had higher levels of morals, and we live in a society where criticizing someone for a crime has earned the innocent lawsuits because anything goes is their belief. Cartoon dancing gals showing multiple anatomical ..er..uh... can we plz change the subject?


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## Dajjal (Aug 15, 2021)

Bummer ! I updated windows 10 yesterday , now I cannot access my email. Has anyone else had this problem, or do you know the solution to it?


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 15, 2021)

Dajjal said:


> Bummer ! I updated windows 10 yesterday , now I cannot access my email. Has anyone else had this problem, or do you know the solution to it?


Reboot of course and wait awhile. The email server may be down. I have email addresses on several different servers and at any time one of them might be down for maintenance or whatever for a short time. Hopefully you can access yours soon. If not and rebooting doesn't help you may have to uninstall and reinstall your email server. If you use Outlook though, I don't know how entangled that is with Microsoft and its updates so somebody smarter than me will have to advise.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## Dajjal (Aug 15, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Reboot of course and wait awhile. The email server may be down. I have email addresses on several different servers and at any time one of them might be down for maintenance or whatever for a short time. Hopefully you can access yours soon. If not and rebooting doesn't help you may have to uninstall and reinstall your email server. If you use Outlook though, I don't know how entangled that is with Microsoft and its updates so somebody smarter than me will have to advise.


Thanks foxy, I am using outlook and nothing happens when I click on the email button. I do not think it is the server, I think a recent update corrupted my mail program. I have been looking into it and conclude its too complicated for me, so I may have to take it to the computer shop.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 15, 2021)

Dajjal said:


> Thanks foxy, I am using outlook and nothing happens when I click on the email button. I do not think it is the server, I think a recent update corrupted my mail program. I have been looking into it and conclude its too complicated for me, so I may have to take it to the computer shop.


You can access outlook on the web. Go to outlook.live.com in your browser and sign in that way.  That might work as a temporary solution until you figure out why it’s not working through Windows


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 15, 2021)

Montrovant said:


> You can access outlook on the web. Go to outlook.live.com in your browser and sign in that way.  That might work as a temporary solution until you figure out why it’s not working through Windows


Thanks, I stumbled across a way of accessing my email. I clicked on 'email and accounts', and it allows you to connect to email. I still cannot get the windows email button to work , but I will not have to take it to the computer shop because I can still see my emails. I may find out how to get it working properly eventually.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Aug 15, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> View attachment 525896



eye strain.. I think I'm getting a headache...


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 16, 2021)

beautress said:


> Back in the early days of talkies and moving cartoons, some believed showing ankles was a mortal sin. People then had higher levels of morals, and we live in a society where criticizing someone for a crime has earned the innocent lawsuits because anything goes is their belief. Cartoon dancing gals showing multiple anatomical ..er..uh... can we plz change the subject?


I'm thinking of all the rules they used to have for the movies in the 40's and 50's and also early television. No nudity. No profanity.  Clark Gable said one 'damn' in "Gone With the Wind" and it was shocking. Kisses were beautiful if not especially passionate. People making out each had to have one foot on the floor. Twin beds was the norm for married couples. Even in "Giant" when Bick (Rock Hudson) and Leslie (Liz Taylor) arrive as newlyweds back on Riata, they explain to his sister that they will be sleeping in the same room in one bed. But you never quite see them in bed together. 

Now I don't suggest we should go back to such rules for modern times, and I'm no Mother Teresa, but it is refreshing to watch old movies or television shows that got the story told but without all the constant profanity, gratuitous and graphic sex and violence that seem to too often be the norm these days.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 16, 2021)

And let's face it. Some people are just smarter than others.


----------



## Rhistory (Aug 16, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> View attachment 525896


Open your ****, oops


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 16, 2021)

Hey Foxfyre,when you were in dorthyland,did you ever visit Branson next door in Missiouri?  I went back there for the first time sense the 70's and and I got to say I have not given them the credit they deserve.I underrated them. when i was there when i was little there was nothing to do there,it was a hicktown,i had no idea it had changed so much till i recently visited there this summer. Because of the way i remember it being I planned on never going back there again cause back then there was nothing to do,you just had the lake of the ozarks and silver dollar city and that was IT.nothing else.it was boring back then so I was never going to go back there again because of how i remember it.

this past summer though changed my mind cause there was an american freedom conference there and the fact we are in dangerous times now living in nazi germany knowing i would hook up with like minded people who understand that and how   the elite are plotting against us,I went down there expecting nothing at all but it has totally changed sense then.the place it like Vegas,they got all these huge buidlings and attractions now they never had before.

I totally underestimated them not realising how much they have changed sense then.if you havent been there sense the seventys or eightys,i would encourage you to  go back there again,you will be totally amazed how much it has totally changed sense then.I want to go back there again maybe next summer.

Word of mouth is for sure getting out about it cause i saw people from all over the country visiting it.I was amazed there were tourists i saw as far away as colorady,california,and wyoming. I see these people on the outskirts of Branson so I remarked to them if they were going there and they replied HOW DID YOU KNOW? I knew cause it was a dead give away cause they had boats so it was obvious they were going there/ I never would have imagined that places like colorado and california where there is so much more to do there than boring kansas would want to come there s i was scracthing my head over it wondering that is until i made it to branson and saw how much it had changed.

Back in the seventys and eightys i seriously doubt they had much  tourism back then cause of how there was nothing t do back then. thats for sure not the case anymore though by any means.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 16, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Hey Foxfyre,when you were in dorthyland,did you ever visit Branson next door in Missiouri?  I went back there for the first time sense the 70's and and I got to say I have not given them the credit they deserve.I underrated them. when i was there when i was little there was nothing to do there,it was a hicktown,i had no idea it had changed so much till i recently visited there this summer. Because of the way i remember it being I planned on never going back there again cause back then there was nothing to do,you just had the lake of the ozarks and silver dollar city and that was IT.nothing else.it was boring back then so I was never going to go back there again because of how i remember it.
> 
> this past summer though changed my mind cause there was an american freedom conference there and the fact we are in dangerous times now living in nazi germany knowing i would hook up with like minded people who understand that and how   the elite are plotting against us,I went down there expecting nothing at all but it has totally changed sense then.the place it like Vegas,they got all these huge buidlings and attractions now they never had before.
> 
> ...



Never been to Branson.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 16, 2021)

I think I found both.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 16, 2021)

Rhistory said:


> Open your ****, oops



Welcome to the Coffee Shop Rhistory. Please read over the OP to see what we're all about in here and then keep right on joining in. We're happy you found us, and first timers receive a complimentary beverage, especially at happy hour  :


----------



## beautress (Aug 16, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> View attachment 526825
> I think I found both.


I found 3: 7 count domino v 6 count domino on collar, shiny spot on one nose, black nose on the other. Extra dot on back leg of dog on viewer's right.


----------



## beautress (Aug 16, 2021)

Dajjal said:


> Bummer ! I updated windows 10 yesterday , now I cannot access my email. Has anyone else had this problem, or do you know the solution to it?


Meds!!!  <giggle>

You need a friend or neighbor who has a bright computer child......


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 16, 2021)

beautress said:


> I found 3: 7 count domino v 6 count domino on collar, shiny spot on one nose, black nose on the other. Extra dot on back leg of dog on viewer's right.


Way to go. I missed that dot. You would make an excellent reporter.   There are three differences.


----------



## beautress (Aug 16, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Way to go. I missed that dot. You would make an excellent reporter.   There are three differences.


Aw, shucks, Foxfyre thanks for kind words.

Good news. I'm feeling better after losing weight and getting my knee fixed last May. My brother noticed I had lost a lot of weight, and it made my day. I fast some days if I go for 3 days without losing a pound. Fasting is a lot easier after the first three days. And it feels so good to feel good.


----------



## beautress (Aug 17, 2021)

Ahhhh, coffee is good this morning. I'm not having as much luck as when I was pouring hazelnut coffee mate in the cup with 15 seconds of nuking it before actually adding the high-antioxidant kava grounds into mr. baseball star, the late Joe Demaggio's Mr. Coffeemaker, God rest his soul.


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Aug 17, 2021)

I don't drink coffee, but I like the smell of it, so that counts.

Howdy.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 17, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> I don't drink coffee, but I like the smell of it, so that counts.
> 
> Howdy.


Welcome to the Coffee Shop Confederate Soldier and drinking coffee is not required in the Coffee Shop.  We have an unlimited choice of beverages and and unlimited cuisine overall. We're happy you found us and keep on joining in. First timers to the Coffee Shop receive a complimentary beverage. It's August so we'll opt for something tall and cold, high octane or not as you prefer:


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Aug 17, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Welcome to the Coffee Shop Confederate Soldier and drinking coffee is not required in the Coffee Shop.  We have an unlimited choice of beverages and and unlimited cuisine overall. We're happy you found us and keep on joining in. First timers to the Coffee Shop receive a complimentary beverage. It's August so we'll opt for something tall and cold, high octane or not as you prefer:
> 
> View attachment 527162




Why thank you, looks mighty fine.


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Aug 17, 2021)

Yesterday I received my high school diploma. I did it! Now..... life.....


----------



## beautress (Aug 17, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> I don't drink coffee, but I like the smell of it, so that counts.
> 
> Howdy.


Welcome, good to see you here, CS.


----------



## beautress (Aug 17, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> Yesterday I received my high school diploma. I did it! Now..... life.....


Congratulations, that makes this a special day for you and your parents!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 17, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Never been to Branson.


My step son lives there, used to be an Elvis impersonator.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 17, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Never been to Branson.


Oh well like I said back in those days you weren’t missing anything but you should take a visit there sometime.forgot what state do you live in now


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Aug 17, 2021)

__





						My best week in relic hunting
					

This past week I made some of my best finds of my entire relic hunting career. It may start off slow, but I'll build the suspense for y'all. Now before you think this is clickbait, NO, the s



					www.warrelics.eu
				




I recently went relic hunting up in Pennsylvania and came back with family history, and rare American artifacts.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 18, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to love doing that kind of stuff. I have/had an uncle by marriage who was head of the Anthropology/Archeology Dept. at what was then West Texas State at Canyon TX. In addition to being the head curator at the really fine museum at the university, he used to go on a lot of digs and I was lucky enough to accompany him on a few of those. Great fun. Ringel05  is our Civil War expert in the Coffee Shop. Don't know that he is a relic hunter but he joins in the re-enactments here and there and makes his own very authentic costumes.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 18, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> I used to love doing that kind of stuff. I have/had an uncle by marriage who was head of the Anthropology/Archeology Dept. at what was then West Texas State at Canyon TX. In addition to being the head curator at the really fine museum at the university, he used to go on a lot of digs and I was lucky enough to accompany him on a few of those. Great fun. Ringel05  is our Civil War expert in the Coffee Shop. Don't know that he is a relic hunter but he joins in the re-enactments here and there and makes his own very authentic costumes.


Well I wouldn't consider myself an expert but I am quite knowledgeable in some aspects of the War Between the States.  Granted I haven't done any CW reenacting since before we left Virginia.  Got bored with it and had taken up WWII reenacting.  Now I just do mid 1700s, 1820s and 1870s-80s.  
Never did any relic hunting, was never interested but I knew quite a few people who did.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 18, 2021)

Doing better, still very tired though, guess this older and larger body needs more time to recover.  Besides for some odd reason I only sleep a few hours at a time, don't know what's causing that, maybe the meds I'm on.  I just woke up after two hours of sleep........  I'll probably go back to bed in an hour.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 18, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Doing better, still very tired though, guess this older and larger body needs more time to recover.  Besides for some odd reason I only sleep a few hours at a time, don't know what's causing that, maybe the meds I'm on.  I just woke up after two hours of sleep........  I'll probably go back to bed in an hour.


I think about you every day and wonder how you're doing. I hear you re the sleep issue. With the okay of my doctor friend and I'll clear it with my primary doc next month, I take two acetaminophen (Tylenol) 500 mg PM plus a 10 mg melatonin every night when I go to bed. I still wake up one or two times a night but go right back to sleep. I do plan on easing back on the high dose melatonin when the current supply runs out but it has sure helped me get a good night's sleep. Admittedly the PM tabs leave me a bit groggy when I first wake up in the morning but it wears off after a few minutes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 20, 2021)

Got the catheter out today and now the problem isn't pissing, it's not pissing.........  Up until about an hour ago I leaked like a faucet with bad seals.  Getting better though.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 20, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Besides for some odd reason I only sleep a few hours at a time, don't know what's causing that, maybe the meds I'm on.


I blame it on old age... And I think I have to take a whiz every 2 hours... Just call me dribbles...


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 20, 2021)

Ridgerunner said:


> I blame it on old age... And I think I have to take a whiz every 2 hours... Just call me dribbles...


Right now I blame it on the surgery...........  We males have two muscles that hold back the flow, the sphincter and the prostate.  My prostate has been ground back to normal size, kinda sorta and it has to now shrink back to internally to where it's supposed to be.  So for now I only have the sphincter and it's been held open for over a week by the catheter, I have to do "sphincter" exercises to get it working properly again while it's doing double duty.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 21, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Right now I blame it on the surgery...........  We males have two muscles that hold back the flow, the sphincter and the prostate.  My prostate has been ground back to normal size, kinda sorta and it has to now shrink back to internally to where it's supposed to be.  So for now I only have the sphincter and it's been held open for over a week by the catheter, I have to do "sphincter" exercises to get it working properly again while it's doing double duty.


Well my cyber phriend in all sincerity, I hope everything comes out all right...      I got that one all wrong...


----------



## _Alexa_ (Aug 21, 2021)

Good Morning from Scotland  Anyone for coffee ?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Aug 21, 2021)

Very sad. I had just started watching this channel too.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Aug 21, 2021)

Four weeks ago.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 21, 2021)

I didn't know I wanted a favorite paradox, but now I have one...


----------



## Oddball (Aug 21, 2021)

Saturday morning!

Droopy always gets his man.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 21, 2021)

_Alexa_ said:


> Good Morning from Scotland  Anyone for coffee ?


Well good morning Alexa. So happy you found us. We have patrons of the Coffee Shop from many countries, but I think you are probably the first from Scotland. My maternal grandmother was a second generation Scot and I have always wanted to visit there. Anyway please read over the OP to see what we're all about here in the Coffee Shop and keep right on joining in. Welcome! Welcome!   Oh and first timers receive a complimentary beverage:


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 21, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Right now I blame it on the surgery...........  We males have two muscles that hold back the flow, the sphincter and the prostate.  My prostate has been ground back to normal size, kinda sorta and it has to now shrink back to internally to where it's supposed to be.  So for now I only have the sphincter and it's been held open for over a week by the catheter, I have to do "sphincter" exercises to get it working properly again while it's doing double duty.


Hombre had prostate surgery some years ago when he tested positive for cancer. Blessedly they got it all with the surgery and he needed no further treatment, but he knows exactly what you're dealing with.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 21, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> I used to love doing that kind of stuff. I have/had an uncle by marriage who was head of the Anthropology/Archeology Dept. at what was then West Texas State at Canyon TX. In addition to being the head curator at the really fine museum at the university, he used to go on a lot of digs and I was lucky enough to accompany him on a few of those. Great fun. Ringel05  is our Civil War expert in the Coffee Shop. Don't know that he is a relic hunter but he joins in the re-enactments here and there and makes his own very authentic costumes.


I don't collect relics, but I have a number of very old books. Some from the 17th century.

If you come across antiquarian books of that kind of age, you might well be able to pick them up cheaply because not many people know the value of them. I recommend buying them because you can often make a big profit selling to experts at specialist antiquarian book auctions.

I purchased a volume of John Foxes book of martyrs for £10 and subsequently saw a copy on the internet for £850. I call that a profit.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 21, 2021)

Dajjal said:


> I don't collect relics, but I have a number of very old books. Some from the 17th century.
> 
> If you come across antiquarian books of that kind of age, you might well be able to pick them up cheaply because not many people know the value of them. I recommend buying them because you can often make a big profit selling to experts at specialist antiquarian book auctions.
> 
> I purchased a volume of John Foxes book of martyrs for £10 and subsequently saw a copy on the internet for £850. I call that a profit.


I have a few old books, I need to dig them out and see what they might be worth. It's been 10 years since I even looked for them but I seem to remember a few from the early 1900's and at least one from 1800 something.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 22, 2021)

SFC Ollie said:


> I have a few old books, I need to dig them out and see what they might be worth. It's been 10 years since I even looked for them but I seem to remember a few from the early 1900's and at least one from 1800 something.


We have an old book we acquired in one of those 'mystery boxes' at an estate sale. It has a signature of Mark Twain in ink in it. We really need to have it appraised to see if it is authentic.


----------



## _Alexa_ (Aug 22, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Well good morning Alexa. So happy you found us. We have patrons of the Coffee Shop from many countries, but I think you are probably the first from Scotland. My maternal grandmother was a second generation Scot and I have always wanted to visit there. Anyway please read over the OP to see what we're all about here in the Coffee Shop and keep right on joining in. Welcome! Welcome!   Oh and first timers receive a complimentary beverage:
> 
> View attachment 528981


thank you for a  warm welcome   oh , coffee no milk no sugar  is always good , I love Scotland lived here most of my life, Edinburgh is where I live  loads of history and things to see in Edinburgh  load of thing for tourist to do  including the castle and the  old town , royal mile  etc  ,  Scottish food to enjoy including haggis etc ( i don't eat it myself as i am vegan, but you can get vegan haggis now )  good tours of the city and there are also highland tours as well


----------



## Roy Batty (Aug 22, 2021)

_Alexa_ said:


> Good Morning from Scotland  Anyone for coffee ?


My wife‘s family lives in Alloa, she is a typical ginger Irish/Celt 
She has a flat face common with most Scottish/Irish women who you see in the south of Scotland.
She has a fiery temper, I am mostly laid back and it frustrates her when I am not riled by her obvious attempt at intimidation.
It takes a lot for me to be pulled into her angst.
Red heads…..a real red head like my wife is easy to spot once you get intimate.
(Message me if you want the answer)


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## 007 (Aug 22, 2021)

_Alexa_ said:


> Good Morning from Scotland  Anyone for coffee ?


Most of my ancestors are from Scotland. Both sisters did a DNA, and the vast majority of it was Scottish. 

So WELCOME... you could be family...


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 23, 2021)

Had to buy a new phone today... What a mess... Smart fone my ass! Anyway I got a new fone and found a picture of Granddaughter from about a year ago... She likes her puppy and her puppy loves her...
A years difference in the pics...


----------



## _Alexa_ (Aug 23, 2021)

007 said:


> Most of my ancestors are from Scotland. Both sisters did a DNA, and the vast majority of it was Scottish.
> 
> So WELCOME... you could be family...


Thank you so much for the welcome ... i could be family  but we are all interlinked to each other in more ways than we know  we express our self in many ways like music art and books , we express our happiness love and pain through  art music and books and there is always someone who have gone through what you have   and empathize with you    we are all human and we are family no matter how much we fight or disagree  with each other  because sometimes family can be like that


----------



## _Alexa_ (Aug 23, 2021)

Ridgerunner said:


> Had to buy a new phone today... What a mess... Smart fone my ass! Anyway I got a new fone and found a picture of Granddaughter from about a year ago... She likes her puppy and her puppy loves her...
> A years difference in the pics...


awww cute baby  and puppy  they look so happy together


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 23, 2021)

Foxfyre what state do you live in now? 

yes very interesting to see a scottish person come along.


----------



## _Alexa_ (Aug 23, 2021)

For some reason, I like politics .  But there is a lot to learn from it  and history


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 23, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Foxfyre what state do you live in now?
> 
> yes very interesting to see a scottish person come along.


I'm in New Mexico.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 23, 2021)

_Alexa_ said:


> For some reason, I like politics .  But there is a lot to learn from it  and history


I'm a news junkie and do follow politics. It is interesting and in our business dealings and in the opportunities and liberties we enjoy, everything is political. But if we don't ever take a break from the news and politics now and then, it withers a person's soul regardless of where they stand on the political spectrum.  Every now and then it is important to just focus on other things in the world, set aside our prejudices and judgments and just appreciate and enjoy things. So I enjoy mixing it up on Twitter and message boards and other social media and can usually express my opinions and defend my convictions pretty passionately.

But on Facebook, mostly, and here in the Coffee Shop, it is nice to just appreciate and enjoy people and less controversial subjects.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 23, 2021)

Ridgerunner said:


> Had to buy a new phone today... What a mess... Smart fone my ass! Anyway I got a new fone and found a picture of Granddaughter from about a year ago... She likes her puppy and her puppy loves her...
> A years difference in the pics...


Well today is this young ladies 2nd birthday... Thanks to Skype we just spent some time with her and her mother, father & 2 sisters... While we were skyping my son told us to read what Quinn's T-shirt said... It was difficult to read but Meredith was able to make it out... It said  "BIG SISTER" on it... We are going to be grandparents again...   April 11th good lord willin' and the crik don't rise, I will be in Indiana for the birth of my 6th grandchild...


----------



## beautress (Aug 23, 2021)

_Alexa_ said:


> For some reason, I like politics .  But there is a lot to learn from it  and history


So glad you came to visit one of the few neutral to politics at USMB. I love Scotland though I've never been there. I'll tell you why someday, when I'm ready, but not in a neutral zone where everyone is welcome to talk about things other than our political feelings.


----------



## beautress (Aug 23, 2021)

Ridgerunner said:


> Well today is this young ladies 2nd birthday... Thanks to Skype we just spent some time with her and her mother, father & 2 sisters... While we were skyping my son told us to read what Quinn's T-shirt said... It was difficult to read but Meredith was able to make it out... It said  "BIG SISTER" on it... We are going to be grandparents again...   April 11th good lord willin' and the crik don't rise, I will be in Indiana for the birth of my 6th grandchild...
> 
> View attachment 529986


Yeaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 23, 2021)

The weather here is calm, intermittent clouds, gorgeous sunrises and sunsets because of the broken monsoon season clouds and highs in the low 90's which is entirely normal for us this time of year. We could use more rain here but there are flash flood warnings somewhere in the state almost every day so it's raining if not exactly on us. They must be getting a handle on the fires west, northwest, and north of us as the smoke isn't nearly so bad now. (We get smoke from CA, AZ, UT, CO et al as well as we usually manage to make some of our own and when the weather is calm it tends to settle in the Rio Grande valley where we are.)


----------



## _Alexa_ (Aug 23, 2021)

its 3 am and i haven't been to bed yet lol I am doing an all-nighter until 4 am


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 24, 2021)

_Alexa_ said:


> its 3 am and i haven't been to bed yet lol I am doing an all-nighter until 4 am



I tend to be a night owl most nights. 'Normal' bedroom is anywhere between 12 and 2 a.m. But alas, we are eight hours apart so we both probably prowl the wee hours of the morning alone.


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 24, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> I'm a news junkie and do follow politics. It is interesting and in our business dealings and in the opportunities and liberties we enjoy, everything is political. But if we don't ever take a break from the news and politics now and then, it withers a person's soul regardless of where they stand on the political spectrum.  Every now and then it is important to just focus on other things in the world, set aside our prejudices and judgments and just appreciate and enjoy things. So I enjoy mixing it up on Twitter and message boards and other social media and can usually express my opinions and defend my convictions pretty passionately.
> 
> But on Facebook, mostly, and here in the Coffee Shop, it is nice to just appreciate and enjoy people and less controversial subjects.



Same here.  I started reading history in high school.  The books in the school library were pretty boring stuff but the history books were full of lusty kings, who had consorts, mistresses, wars and intrigues.  I asked the school librarian about "Catcher in the Rye" and was told that "books like that" were not allowed in the school library.  But the stories of the European kings and queens were far racier than anything in Salinger's book.

I find it fascinating that the Church of England exists today as the legal religion of Great Britain, and the Queen is the head of the Anglican Church, all because Henry VIII wanted to marry Anne Boleyn and the Pope said "No".

I did get Catcher in the Rye from the town library.  I was disgusted by Holden Caulfield.  What an entitled little asshole!  He was rich, and lead a privileged life and was so ungrateful for all of it. My father had died when I was 11, and times were tough after he passed.  I had little patience for this entitled young snot who had no gratitude for all that he had in life.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 24, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> I'm in New Mexico.



I mentioned here in kansas city that if a tourist comes here that a must for them they need to see is a royals game and union station and take in branson if you can what about NM,? for a tourist coming there what would you say is a must for them for sites to see?


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 24, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> I mentioned here in kansas city that if a tourist comes here that a must for them they need to see is a royals game and union station and take in branson if you can what about NM,? for a tourist coming there what would you say is a must for them for sites to see?


Hard to say because everybody's interests are different. We have great museums, the Carlsbad Caverns, Acoma--city in the sky, volcanos to explore, cliff dwellings, an ice cave, Civil War battlefields, White Sands that will make you believe snow exists in 90 degree weather, all manner of historical places to visit some dating back to the 17th century, the usual tourist traps that are fun for many, casinos, race tracks, Sandia Peak Tram which is the world's longest, a paragliding paradise, trolley tours, the International Hot Air Balloon Fiesta, all kinds of fun Native American events, the Rodeo de Santa Fe, the Santa Fe Opera, symphonies, botanical gardens, the Rio Grande Zoo is always fun and tickets can include a short train ride to the Aquarium, longer scenic train rides, wildlife refuges, skiing, snow boarding, hunting, fishing, and some great uncrowded scenic routes for hiking, horseback riding, or car trips and much more.

I'm sure I left something important out but there is pretty much something for everybody unless you want an ocean. We don't have that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 24, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Same here.  I started reading history in high school.  The books in the school library were pretty boring stuff but the history books were full of lusty kings, who had consorts, mistresses, wars and intrigues.  I asked the school librarian about "Catcher in the Rye" and was told that "books like that" were not allowed in the school library.  But the stories of the European kings and queens were far racier than anything in Salinger's book.
> 
> I find it fascinating that the Church of England exists today as the legal religion of Great Britain, and the Queen is the head of the Anglican Church, all because Henry VIII wanted to marry Anne Boleyn and the Pope said "No".
> 
> I did get Catcher in the Rye from the town library.  I was disgusted by Holden Caulfield.  What an entitled little asshole!  He was rich, and lead a privileged life and was so ungrateful for all of it. My father had died when I was 11, and times were tough after he passed.  I had little patience for this entitled young snot who had no gratitude for all that he had in life.


I have always loved non-fiction history of all eras and locales and also historical novels and, like you, I read a lot of stuff that the school librarian probably would have frowned on. Reading "Catcher in the Rye" was almost a rite of passage among my friends in those olden days.  And American History is almost boring compared to the much longer histories of England and the Royal families. 

I considered a double major in History and journalism, but I wanted to be a journalist and didn't know if a History degree would open as many doors for me as some other disciplines. It was all good though. I've been reading histories most of my life.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 24, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Hard to say because everybody's interests are different. We have great museums, the Carlsbad Caverns, Acoma--city in the sky, volcanos to explore, cliff dwellings, an ice cave, Civil War battlefields, White Sands that will make you believe snow exists in 90 degree weather, all manner of historical places to visit some dating back to the 17th century, the usual tourist traps that are fun for many, casinos, race tracks, Sandia Peak Tram which is the world's longest, a paragliding paradise, trolley tours, the International Hot Air Balloon Fiesta, all kinds of fun Native American events, the Rodeo de Santa Fe, the Santa Fe Opera, symphonies, botanical gardens, the Rio Grande Zoo is always fun and tickets can include a short train ride to the Aquarium, longer scenic train rides, wildlife refuges, skiing, snow boarding, hunting, fishing, and some great uncrowded scenic routes for hiking, horseback riding, or car trips and much more.
> 
> I'm sure I left something important out but there is pretty much something for everybody unless you want an ocean. We don't have that.


I don’t think you need to mention anymore,I got the jist.lol


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 26, 2021)

I have been hearing tales of the extreme heatwaves out west all summer with a sense of guilt because we've had such a lovely moderate summer, until the past week.  I don't even want to leave the house it's so hot.

On Tuesday, I had to go to the library 3 times, to get my printing done.  I was red faced and my hair was so wet I looked like I'd been swimming by the time I finished and got home.  The library is 3 short blocks away.  My friend invited me over and I had to have a shower before going.

Today, my friend picked me up at 8:00 to work in her garden before it got too hot.  It was too hot at 9:30.  I thought I was going to pass out from the heat, and I could barely breathe.  She drove me home and we both spent the rest of the day in air conditioned comfort.  Her house has central air, so she's cool and safe.

The Canadian Figure Skating Team is holding it's high performance camp this week.  My grandson starts Jr. Kindergarten this week.  Everyone is getting out and there are more people out and about downtown.  Life is starting to feel normal again.


----------



## 007 (Aug 27, 2021)

*I have to thank the pandemic...* because for whatever reason, my 2019 Chevy Silverado LTZ is worth almost what I paid for it on a trade in, so I ordered a brand new truck. They're saying 6 to 10 weeks for delivery, but when I called the bank to give them a heads up on a new auto loan, the loan officer gal said her Dad took advantage of the high trade in values and he also ordered a new truck, but it took 4 months to come in, so, we'll see, but I stepped back up to a 3/4 ton. It has an all new bigger engine and none of the aggravating fuel management crap that shuts off random cylinders in the engine for cruising, which makes the truck rumble and vibrate like it has an old engine spitting and sputtering like it's ready to quit. I hate that, so time for a new truck while the getting is good. First time I've ever ordered a new vehicle. Pretty fun picking out just the way you want it, instead of settling for something close off the lot...


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 27, 2021)

007 said:


> *I have to thank the pandemic...* because for whatever reason, my 2019 Chevy Silverado LTZ is worth almost what I paid for it on a trade in, so I ordered a brand new truck. They're saying 6 to 10 weeks for delivery, but when I called the bank to give them a heads up on a new auto loan, the loan officer gal said her Dad took advantage of the high trade in values and he also ordered a new truck, but it took 4 months to come in, so, we'll see, but I stepped back up to a 3/4 ton. It has an all new bigger engine and none of the aggravating fuel management crap that shuts off random cylinders in the engine for cruising, which makes the truck rumble and vibrate like it has an old engine spitting and sputtering like it's ready to quit. I hate that, so time for a new truck while the getting is good. First time I've ever ordered a new vehicle. Pretty fun picking out just the way you want it, instead of settling for something close off the lot...


Very nice. There are few materialistic things we enjoy more than buying a new vehicle.

I was looking forward to replacing our stolen Subaru with a new one that we could pick the color, features etc., but alas a new one was not going to be available for weeks. And rental cars are sky high right now. So we opted for the one loaded Legacy on the lot of our favorite dealership--the ONLY Legacy on their lot of any year or model--that we were able to get for a very good price. First used car we've bought in a very long time, but it was certified, low mileage, has all the bells and whistles, and so far we're liking it just fine.


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 27, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Very nice. There are few materialistic things we enjoy more than buying a new vehicle.
> 
> I was looking forward to replacing our stolen Subaru with a new one that we could pick the color, feeatures etc., but alas a new one was not going to be available for weeks. And rental cars are sky high right now. So we opted for the one loaded Legacy on the lot of our favorite dealership--the ONLY Legacy on their lot of any year or model--that we were able to get for a very good price. First used car we've bought in a very long time, but it was certified, low mileage, has all the bells and whistles, and so far we're liking it just fine.



Our last car was a Subaru Legacy GT, and that was my favorite car ever!!!  It was our first car with seat heaters.  In a Canadian winter, those things are a godsend, especially with leather upholstery.  We didn't have a garage so my husband put a blanket over it every night.  The neighbors found this highly amusing.  Our daughter pretended she didn't know him during this time.  I think she was 15 or 16 when we got that car.  The "my parents are an embarassment" age, but in this case, I was as amused as our neighbours.

I've been going over to my friend's house to install "protections" for the special plants.  We have trip wires to alarms, cameras and lights strung across the plant beds.  The place where thieves normally jump the fence has an old board with rusty nails sticking out of it in the landing zone.  One of the planting areas is protected by blackberry canes which have woven themselves between the branches.

We're starting as early as possible but I can't get moving much before 8:30.  It just goes against my nature, and we're in the middle of a heat wave so we need to work before it gets too hot.  This morning I was home by 10:00.  Yesterday it was 9:30 by which time it was 100 degrees here with 66% humidity.   My apartment is a balmy 70 degrees.  I'm staying indoors, sewing and cooking, and going out in the cool of the morning or evening.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 27, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Our last car was a Subaru Legacy GT, and that was my favorite car ever!!!  It was our first car with seat heaters.  In a Canadian winter, those things are a godsend, especially with leather upholstery.  We didn't have a garage so my husband put a blanket over it every night.  The neighbors found this highly amusing.  Our daughter pretended she didn't know him during this time.  I think she was 15 or 16 when we got that car.  The "my parents are an embarassment" age, but in this case, I was as amused as our neighbours.
> 
> I've been going over to my friend's house to install "protections" for the special plants.  We have trip wires to alarms, cameras and lights strung across the plant beds.  The place where thieves normally jump the fence has an old board with rusty nails sticking out of it in the landing zone.  One of the planting areas is protected by blackberry canes which have woven themselves between the branches.
> 
> We're starting as early as possible but I can't get moving much before 8:30.  It just goes against my nature, and we're in the middle of a heat wave so we need to work before it gets too hot.  This morning I was home by 10:00.  Yesterday it was 9:30 by which time it was 100 degrees here with 66% humidity.   My apartment is a balmy 70 degrees.  I'm staying indoors, sewing and cooking, and going out in the cool of the morning or evening.



We've been driving Subarus since the late 1990's and really don't consider anything else. Mechanically dependable all the way into very high mileage, very safe, economical transportation without giving up all luxuries.

Isn't that really unusual heat for you guys up there?  It's running in the mid 90's here in New Mexico but we expect that in August. I bet you don't.

As for the plants, I guess that would be a problem. I know our pecan growers in the southern part of the state are constantly dealing with thieves.  Locals have been harvesting the pinon trees around here for generations--pinon nuts are a fairly rare, costly, and coveted commodity. So when we lived up on the mountain in rural Cedar Crest where there are far more pinon trees than any other, some didn't see any reason to stop doing that just because the property had owners living there. They would let livestock--horses etc.--out of the pastures, shoot dogs, and do a lot of damage in the process.  I suppose every good place has its downside.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 27, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> We've been driving Subarus since the late 1990's and really don't consider anything else. Mechanically dependable all the way into very high mileage, very safe, economical transportation without giving up all luxuries.
> 
> Isn't that really unusual heat for you guys up there?  It's running in the mid 90's here in New Mexico but we expect that in August. I bet you don't.
> 
> As for the plants, I guess that would be a problem. I know our pecan growers in the southern part of the state are constantly dealing with thieves.  Locals have been harvesting the pinon trees around here for generations--pinon nuts are a fairly rare, costly, and coveted commodity. So when we lived up on the mountain in rural Cedar Crest where there are far more pinon trees than any other, some didn't see any reason to stop doing that just because the property had owners living there. They would let livestock--horses etc.--out of the pastures, shoot dogs, and do a lot of damage in the process.  I suppose every good place has its downside.



It's not really unusual heat for this time of year.  Usually the whole summer is like this.  But this year has been cooler all summer long, than any summer I can remember in the past 10 years.  It rains at night and is beautiful all day.  Gardens are overflowing with bounty.  With people suffering and dying of excessive heat in the west, I almost felt guilty about how beautiful it's been here, until this past week.  

There was only about a week of "heat warnings" all summer prior to this, but this week is horrific.  I can't cool my laundry room and it's like a sauna out there.  I went out to get something and sweat was pouring down my face in under 5 minutes and I was just standing there talking on my phone to my daughter.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 28, 2021)

Bad news Saturday...  Just got lab results from my family practice doctor.  I’m anemic, have a low RBC count, very low iron levels and a GI bleed going on.  Awaiting on an ASAP Gastro doctor consult.  Will know more after consult with Gastro doctor.  I feel pretty good except for being tired all the time.  I don’t have time for all of this mess.


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 28, 2021)

Big Black Dog said:


> Bad news Saturday...  Just got lab results from my family practice doctor.  I’m anemic, have a low RBC count, very low iron levels and a GI bleed going on.  Awaiting on an ASAP Gastro doctor consult.  Will know more after consult with Gastro doctor.  I feel pretty good except for being tired all the time.  I don’t have time for all of this mess.



This is the big mean Dragon talking.  Getting sick, is God's way of telling you to slow down.  Death is God's way of insisting on it.

A "GI bleed" is a VERY SERIOUS THING.  You could DIE.  If you really don't have time for this, listen to what the doctor tells you.  Ask every silly question that comes into your head until you understand everything he says, and what you need to do, and then do it.  To the letter.

If you try to bargain, or tell yourself you feel fine, and don't need to follow doctor's orders, you will prolong the illness, or God forbid, make it worse.  The fastest way to get back to your life is to learn everything you can about what's wrong and what you need to do to help it heal, and then do it, to the letter.

The fastest way to get back on your feet is to take it seriously.

Lecture over - take it easy and feel better soon.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 28, 2021)

007 said:


> *I have to thank the pandemic...* because for whatever reason, my 2019 Chevy Silverado LTZ is worth almost what I paid for it on a trade in, so I ordered a brand new truck. They're saying 6 to 10 weeks for delivery, but when I called the bank to give them a heads up on a new auto loan, the loan officer gal said her Dad took advantage of the high trade in values and he also ordered a new truck, but it took 4 months to come in, so, we'll see, but I stepped back up to a 3/4 ton. It has an all new bigger engine and none of the aggravating fuel management crap that shuts off random cylinders in the engine for cruising, which makes the truck rumble and vibrate like it has an old engine spitting and sputtering like it's ready to quit. I hate that, so time for a new truck while the getting is good. First time I've ever ordered a new vehicle. Pretty fun picking out just the way you want it, instead of settling for something close off the lot...


Hope they have enough computer chips to get yours built in a timely fashion.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 28, 2021)

Almost forgot my password its been so long. All the long term members okay?  Probably be back tomorrow to make the board unsafe for liberals.  Board a plane while you can people.  Might want to keep your mask on too.  I don't do those.


----------



## 007 (Aug 28, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Very nice. There are few materialistic things we enjoy more than buying a new vehicle.
> 
> I was looking forward to replacing our stolen Subaru with a new one that we could pick the color, features etc., but alas a new one was not going to be available for weeks. And rental cars are sky high right now. So we opted for the one loaded Legacy on the lot of our favorite dealership--the ONLY Legacy on their lot of any year or model--that we were able to get for a very good price. First used car we've bought in a very long time, but it was certified, low mileage, has all the bells and whistles, and so far we're liking it just fine.


Dang Foxy... I did not know you had your car stolen, holy cow. I should pop back in here more often. Glad to hear you could replace it with something acceptable though.


----------



## 007 (Aug 28, 2021)

Big Black Dog said:


> Bad news Saturday...  Just got lab results from my family practice doctor.  I’m anemic, have a low RBC count, very low iron levels and a GI bleed going on.  Awaiting on an ASAP Gastro doctor consult.  Will know more after consult with Gastro doctor.  I feel pretty good except for being tired all the time.  I don’t have time for all of this mess.


OH NO... wth... going to have to send the big good vibs signal your way.

Going to be looking for a good prognosis here BBD.


----------



## 007 (Aug 28, 2021)

saveliberty said:


> Hope they have enough computer chips to get yours built in a timely fashion.


Right... that's what I hear is the big hold up. GM, Ford, Dodge, they're all in the same boat. Lots jammed with vehicles waiting for chips for the electronics.


----------



## beautress (Aug 28, 2021)

Big Black Dog said:


> Bad news Saturday...  Just got lab results from my family practice doctor.  I’m anemic, have a low RBC count, very low iron levels and a GI bleed going on.  Awaiting on an ASAP Gastro doctor consult.  Will know more after consult with Gastro doctor.  I feel pretty good except for being tired all the time.  I don’t have time for all of this mess.


Prayers up, BBD.   Dunno what's wrong except your GI doctor appointment must not be missed. In the meantime, get a chewable B12 to fight the fatigue. Wally World has a berry flavor tab, but it tastes so good you haveta remember to just take one a day. Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## beautress (Aug 28, 2021)

Oh goodness I waS hoping Oddball's cartoon would be here unless today isn't Saturday. Time to check the calender. lol. Have a good weekend, all.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 29, 2021)

saveliberty said:


> Almost forgot my password its been so long. All the long term members okay?  Probably be back tomorrow to make the board unsafe for liberals.  Board a plane while you can people.  Might want to keep your mask on too.  I don't do those.



Wow! Look what the dog cat drug in... saveliberty you ole dirty cat you please do bless us your presence for a little while...


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 29, 2021)

Big Black Dog said:


> Bad news Saturday...  Just got lab results from my family practice doctor.  I’m anemic, have a low RBC count, very low iron levels and a GI bleed going on.  Awaiting on an ASAP Gastro doctor consult.  Will know more after consult with Gastro doctor.  I feel pretty good except for being tired all the time.  I don’t have time for all of this mess.


Bleeding internally will do that to a guy.  Make the time.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 29, 2021)

Ridgerunner said:


> Wow! Look what the dog cat drug in... saveliberty you ole dirty cat you please do bless us your presence for a little while...



I was here regularly for years.  Trying to save us from bad politics. Wonder if USMB will let me rent a big billboard saying I told you so?


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 30, 2021)

Big Black Dog said:


> Bad news Saturday...  Just got lab results from my family practice doctor.  I’m anemic, have a low RBC count, very low iron levels and a GI bleed going on.  Awaiting on an ASAP Gastro doctor consult.  Will know more after consult with Gastro doctor.  I feel pretty good except for being tired all the time.  I don’t have time for all of this mess.


Oh wow. Just now checking in today--very busy day here--but been there and done that BBD.  Hopefully your problem will turn out to be no more serous than mine--I just had to give up NSAIDS (aspirin, ibuprophen, naproxen et al) and take ferrous sulfate for awhile. The problem went away and has not reoccurred. But onto the vigil list you go.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 30, 2021)

saveliberty said:


> Almost forgot my password its been so long. All the long term members okay?  Probably be back tomorrow to make the board unsafe for liberals.  Board a plane while you can people.  Might want to keep your mask on too.  I don't do those.


Everybody is safe in the Coffee Shop. But good to see you saveliberty. Hope all is well with you and yours.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 30, 2021)

On a personal note, would appreciate prayers for my sister and our family. She has COVID also with several medical issues and is not doing well. My great niece (her granddaughter) has her at her house as there were no hospital beds available. Her mom (my niece) and stepdad are also there and of course all are quarantined. Hospice is now involved.

I love it when old friends report in, when new friends check us out, and love how we don't have to let the uglies out there on the other forums or out in the world for that matter get in the way of just enjoying each other. And I think about those who don't report in much or at all any more and wish they would.

Good night, afternoon, morning wherever you are darlinks. I really do love you guys. May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here. Meanwhile we pray or send positive vibes or keep vigil for:

Harper, the inspiration for the vigil list.
Kat for wellness
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Mindful's daughter diagnosed with cancer.
Nosmo King for healing and health & wholeness.
Gracie & Dennis for the best possible housing solution.
Beautress for continued recovery & wholeness.
Dragonlady for the best possible outcome for her knee.
Ringel - for continued healing and wellness.
Foxfyre's sister for peace and wellness.
Big Black Dog for a good diagnosis and plan to get well.

And we keep the light on so others who have been away can find their way back and we hope they will.


----------



## _Alexa_ (Aug 30, 2021)

Sending positive vibes to everyone  feeling unwell, sending you all strength and love


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 30, 2021)

007 said:


> Dang Foxy... I did not know you had your car stolen, holy cow. I should pop back in here more often. Glad to hear you could replace it with something acceptable though.



Yeah it happened a couple of months ago. Stolen out of our garage while we slept. No idea how they managed to get the automatic garage door open. When the police found it abandoned in another part of town, it had front end collision damage, the interior was pretty much trashed and so saturated with fentanyl and other drugs they wouldn't allow us to retrieve any personal belongings out of it. Had BIOHAZARD written all over it.  Police said the tag on it was from another stolen car. No idea where our tag went. The insurance company totaled it so we had to buy a new car.

These things are always upsetting, even traumatic in a way, and I empathize with anybody going through it. But if you have to go through it, I have to say U.S.A.A. was a terrific insurance company to go through it with.


----------



## _Alexa_ (Aug 30, 2021)

Good Morning from Scotland , i hope you are all having a great day ,  been awake since 4.15 am uk time now 8,24 am uk time  had two coffee so far  drinking my 3rd now ,


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 30, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> On a personal note, would appreciate prayers for my sister and our family. She has COVID also with several medical issues and is not doing well. My great niece (her granddaughter) has her at her house as there were no hospital beds available. Her mom (my niece) and stepdad are also there and of course all are quarantined. Hospice is now involved.
> 
> I love it when old friends report in, when new friends check us out, and love how we don't have to let the uglies out there on the other forums or out in the world for that matter get in the way of just enjoying each other. And I think about those who don't report in much or at all any more and wish they would.
> 
> ...



Hospice is a great blessing.  One hope, God, faith and baptism.

Lord we pray you grant your servant peace.  To the family, inspiration for a life well lived and the hope of reuniting in our heavenly home.  Amen


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 30, 2021)

_Alexa_ said:


> Good Morning from Scotland , i hope you are all having a great day ,  been awake since 4.15 am uk time now 8,24 am uk time  had two coffee so far  drinking my 3rd now ,


There are websites with quizzes to determine if you have a drinking problem.    (I don't think it applies to those of us who really REALLY enjoy our morning coffee though. Hombre knows it's best to walk and talk softly until I've had my first cup.)


----------



## _Alexa_ (Aug 30, 2021)

yea i need a lot of coffee to wake me up but i also need tea to get me sleepy ( i only sleep 4-5 hours a night)


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 30, 2021)

_Alexa_ said:


> yea i need a lot of coffee to wake me up but i also need tea to get me sleepy ( i only sleep 4-5 hours a night)


That seems to be true of a lot of us.


----------



## _Alexa_ (Aug 30, 2021)

Good Morning Everyone , time for my first coffee of the day ,


----------



## beautress (Aug 31, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> On a personal note, would appreciate prayers for my sister and our family. She has COVID also with several medical issues and is not doing well. My great niece (her granddaughter) has her at her house as there were no hospital beds available. Her mom (my niece) and stepdad are also there and of course all are quarantined. Hospice is now involved.
> 
> I love it when old friends report in, when new friends check us out, and love how we don't have to let the uglies out there on the other forums or out in the world for that matter get in the way of just enjoying each other. And I think about those who don't report in much or at all any more and wish they would.
> 
> ...


Your sister is now on my prayer list, Foxfyre. I hope she gets better. My closest cousin's ex has been in the hospital 3 weeks and is not getting better. Their only son is devastated but stays by his side constantly. So please put Harrel on your list for a couple of days. He's 77 and it's looking like final stages, so its about comfort now. Thanks.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 31, 2021)

beautress said:


> Your sister is now on my prayer list, Foxfyre. I hope she gets better. My closest cousin's ex has been in the hospital 3 weeks and is not getting better. Their only son is devastated but stays by his side constantly. So please put Harrel on your list for a couple of days. He's 77 and it's looking like final stages, so its about comfort now. Thanks.



Absolutely Beautress. Hospice now says it's down to just hours for us. She is so much older than I am, we were never close  socially growing up but were sisters just the same. We became close in our adult years. She is my only sibling so that makes this especially tough.  No real hope for recovery. So my prayers now are for her to know peace, love, and happiness for eternity.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 1, 2021)

My sister passed away quietly yesterday afternoon another victim to this terrible COVID virus. It is comforting that she was with family instead of in isolation in a hospital or nursing home. She was my only sibling which makes it harder as I am now the last remaining member of the immediate family I started out with. But I am glad her illness was relatively short lived. She was tired even before the diagnosis, in failing health, and ready to go.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 1, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> My sister passed away quietly yesterday afternoon another victim to this terrible COVID virus. It is comforting that she was with family instead of in isolation in a hospital or nursing home. She was my only sibling which makes it harder as I am now the last remaining member of the immediate family I started out with. But I am glad her illness was relatively short lived. She was tired even before the diagnosis, in failing health, and ready to go.


My condolences on the loss of your sister. I understand your feelings. I have a sister who is the only relative I have left.  I am absolutely terrified that my sister will get the virus and die. She is going out to parties and is putting herself at risk of the virus. If she dies I will be at a loss what to do.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 1, 2021)

Dajjal said:


> My condolences on the loss of your sister. I understand your feelings. I have a sister who is the only relative I have left.  I am absolutely terrified that my sister will get the virus and die. She is going out to parties and is putting herself at risk of the virus. If she dies I will be at a loss what to do.


The local doctors and nurses say almost all the critical cases they are seeing are the unvaccinated or the autoimmune compromised which my sister was. She was vaccinated but was just too weakened from other medical issues that COVID did her in. I respect anybody's decision as to what is best for him/her re COVID, but I hope everyone is conscious of the very real danger to some and don't take risks that could endanger them.

 I hope your sister is one of the lucky ones who isn't really all that susceptible to this virus Dajjal. I think of my Aunt Betty who has lost a daughter, her husband, all her siblings, parents, aunts, uncles. She has one remaining cousin I think--we haven't heard from that cousin in ages so we aren't sure if she is still with us. Aunt Betty will be 95 next month and I am the closest relative she still has living.  If something should happen to Hombre and me, she would have nobody she could depend on for emergencies. And that is scary.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 1, 2021)

Brother has spent the last 3 days in his room sick with cold/flu symptoms. He comes out at night to eat something I hope. And my Daughter (Chief Nurse in a Pediatric Clinic) Tells me she is working 11 to 12 hour days because of Covid testing on patients.  3 Positives yesterday. She says it's a good test since she had Covid last year and is fully vaccinated.


----------



## 007 (Sep 1, 2021)

_Alexa_ said:


> Good Morning Everyone , time for my first coffee of the day ,


I had to give up caffeine. I started experiencing some anxiety attacks around the first of the year, and they said stay away from caffeine. Was hard to do because I always bought good coffee beans and fresh ground them each morning, and really enjoyed my coffee, and looking back, I'm not so sure it was coffee that was causing it. We were in the middle of winter, days were really short, and without going into details, there was a lot going on here around then and I think I got a little too wrapped up in it and that brought on the anxiety. So now I have decaf. Yeah I know, yuk. But, I'm used to it now. It surely tasted funny at first, but I'm OK with it now, and no more anxiety. Course having some Xanax on hand helps too. That stuff knocks out anxiety like magic.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 1, 2021)

007 said:


> I had to give up caffeine. I started experiencing some anxiety attacks around the first of the year, and they said stay away from caffeine. Was hard to do because I always bought good coffee beans and fresh ground them each morning, and really enjoyed my coffee, and looking back, I'm not so sure it was coffee that was causing it. We were in the middle of winter, days were really short, and without going into details, there was a lot going on here around then and I think I got a little too wrapped up in it and that brought on the anxiety. So now I have decaf. Yeah I know, yuk. But, I'm used to it now. It surely tasted funny at first, but I'm OK with it now, and no more anxiety. Course having some Xanax on hand helps too. That stuff knocks out anxiety like magic.



I never noticed much difference in taste between regular and decaf coffee.  Then again, I've never been a coffee connoisseur.  I don't really care much what brand of coffee (or tea) I'm drinking, they're all close to the same to me.  

I try not to have TOO much caffeine these days, though.  It's a common trigger for reflux from what I've read.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## _Alexa_ (Sep 1, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> My sister passed away quietly yesterday afternoon another victim to this terrible COVID virus. It is comforting that she was with family instead of in isolation in a hospital or nursing home. She was my only sibling which makes it harder as I am now the last remaining member of the immediate family I started out with. But I am glad her illness was relatively short lived. She was tired even before the diagnosis, in failing health, and ready to go.


I am so sorry for your loss , praying  for you and your family


----------



## Big Black Dog (Sep 2, 2021)

_I have a Colonoscopy and an Upper GI Endoscopy scheduled for October 26.  It’s the earliest I could get the procedures done.  In an effort to stop my GI bleed I drank a pint of that stop leak stuff they advertise on tv.  That might just do the trick making the scheduled appointments unnecessary.  I’ll keep you posted on the results._


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 2, 2021)

Big Black Dog said:


> _I have a Colonoscopy and an Upper GI Endoscopy scheduled for October 26.  It’s the earliest I could get the procedures done.  In an effort to stop my GI bleed I drank a pint of that stop leak stuff they advertise on tv.  That might just do the trick making the scheduled appointments unnecessary.  I’ll keep you posted on the results._


I had a terrible GI bleed a year or so ago. . . lost maybe 2 pints of blood in a short time, and was about to be transported to the hospital when it stopped. And didn't reoccur. The subsequent endoscopy and colonoscopy showed absolutely nothing though they did take me off all nsaids (aspirin, ibuprophen, naproxen etc.) as they thought that probably is what triggered it. But I've had no problems since. I hope the same for you BBD.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 3, 2021)

Just because this looked especially good to me today:


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 3, 2021)

Brother has been sick for 5 days, I'm on day 3..... Sore throat runny nose and feeling weak... Brother also has a bad cough, my cough is a tenth of what his is... Might go get tested tomorrow. But if this is as bad as it gets I'm not concerned...


----------



## Ridgerunner (Sep 3, 2021)

SFC Ollie said:


> Brother has been sick for 5 days, I'm on day 3..... Sore throat runny nose and feeling weak... Brother also has a bad cough, my cough is a tenth of what his is... Might go get tested tomorrow. But if this is as bad as it gets I'm not concerned...


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 4, 2021)

SFC Ollie said:


> Brother has been sick for 5 days, I'm on day 3..... Sore throat runny nose and feeling weak... Brother also has a bad cough, my cough is a tenth of what his is... Might go get tested tomorrow. But if this is as bad as it gets I'm not concerned...


Good idea. Probably isn't COVID but the symptoms of COVID generally start mild and get progressively worse for those who get really sick from it. So it's good to get diagnosed and there are some excellent meds to deal with it.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 4, 2021)

Saturday morning!

Now, some highbrow stuff.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## beautress (Sep 4, 2021)

Another day, another Spanish lesson... *sigh*

Yesterday, I went back to the library in the County of Walker and got 1 Spanish intermediate children's book on Aquarium fish and an English-to-Spanish book on various aspects of life with pictures with perfect vocabulary subjects that will make for more efficient classifications of Spanish vocabulary on 8 or 9 different topics.. I spend some mornings making 1 x 2 inch vocabulary flash cards to be used as time permits. Occasionally, it helps me understand a word or two that show up as surprises on daily quizzes in their learn-as you-go method of teaching Spanish online at Duolingo.

I use cardstock pastel colors and am trying to pick childrens books on seas, fish species, and words you would need to know about fishing, about boats, types of water sources like oceans the 7 seas, lakes, ponds, rivers, streams, seasonal creeks, and even swimming pools and beaches. I just finished a series of mini flashcards on zoo and farm animals, and I haven't quite mastered the animal list except the easy ones like "cebra" "búfalo," etc. My stack of animals so far is about 5/8ths of an inch tall and has around 50 different mammals, fish, insects, reptiles, and birds. I cut out enough blue flash cards to do a morning of writing and looking things up in my Goodwill used. book Spanish Dictionario. My phone is acting funny for posting today. Hope everyone has a lovely weekend and I thank Oddball for his cartoon day laffs


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 4, 2021)

beautress said:


> Another day, another Spanish lesson... *sigh*
> 
> Yesterday, I went back to the library in the County of Walker and got 1 Spanish intermediate children's book on Aquarium fish and an English-to-Spanish book on various aspects of life with pictures with perfect vocabulary subjects that will make for more efficient classifications of Spanish vocabulary on 8 or 9 different topics.. I spend some mornings making 1 x 2 inch vocabulary flash cards to be used as time permits. Occasionally, it helps me understand a word or two that show up as surprises on daily quizzes in their learn-as you-go method of teaching Spanish online at Duolingo.
> 
> I use cardstock pastel colors and am trying to pick childrens books on seas, fish species, and words you would need to know about fishing, about boats, types of water sources like oceans the 7 seas, lakes, ponds, rivers, streams, seasonal creeks, and even swimming pools and beaches. I just finished a series of mini flashcards on zoo and farm animals, and I haven't quite mastered the animal list except the easy ones like "cebra" "búfalo," etc. My stack of animals so far is about 5/8ths of an inch tall and has around 50 different mammals, fish, insects, reptiles, and birds. I cut out enough blue flash cards to do a morning of writing and looking things up in my Goodwill used. book Spanish Dictionario. My phone is acting funny for posting today. Hope everyone has a lovely weekend and I thank Oddball for his cartoon day laffs



As dedicated as you are, you'll have it mastered in no time Becki.  Most of us never become really fluent in languages we can speak or read a little bit. We tend to translate it into English where a fluent person does not. I read somewhere that it takes about 6 months of completely dedicated effort--like almost full time study--for an adult to become completely fluent in a different language. I don't know how true that is because I haven't personally tested it.


----------



## beautress (Sep 4, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> As dedicated as you are, you'll have it mastered in no time Becki.  Most of us never become really fluent in languages we can speak or read a little bit. We tend to translate it into English where a fluent person does not. I read somewhere that it takes about 6 months of completely dedicated effort--like almost full time study--for an adult to become completely fluent in a different language. I don't know how true that is because I haven't personally tested it.


One of my medicines for my achey breaky heart makes me sleep a lot the next day. Sometimes I fall asleep in the middle of a lesson. Other times my errors, instantaneously online are caused for failure to focus while sleeping.   
When I got over being annoyed about it, I now find it hilarious. But fluent? There's no one to speak with around here... and sometimes I forget the stuff that was well understood last week. Like email is "correo electrónico" and I forget one of the words. 20 questions, but if you make even 1 little error, 3 mistakies gets you a handshake with a smile as you have to start at the beginning (again.) Yesterday I got booted 3 times in a row. It would help if there were a textbook.... lol  Even so, it'd be easier if my computer worked. The teeney weeny typing on celular screen causes half of the errors when falling asleep isn't going on. lololol


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 4, 2021)

beautress said:


> One of my medicines for my achey breaky heart makes me sleep a lot the next day. Sometimes I fall asleep in the middle of a lesson. Other times my errors, instantaneously online are caused for failure to focus while sleeping.
> When I got over being annoyed about it, I now find it hilarious. But fluent? There's no one to speak with around here... and sometimes I forget the stuff that was well understood last week. Like email is "correo electrónico" and I forget one of the words. 20 questions, but if you make even 1 little error, 3 mistakies gets you a handshake with a smile as you have to start at the beginning (again.) Yesterday I got booted 3 times in a row. It would help if there were a textbook.... lol  Even so, it'd be easier if my computer worked. The teeney weeny typing on celular screen causes half of the errors when falling asleep isn't going on. lololol


Yes it's hard to practice when no one is there to practice on.  Keep at it though.  Maybe this will help. 

The Top 6 Spanish Language Forums for Chatting to Fluency


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 4, 2021)

Hi folks, reporting in, been really busy with stuff.  Sorry to see so many are having health issues, keeping you all in my prayers.  
I'm gradually getting better, still have some occasional pink piss with a few clots but otherwise not too bad.  Getting out a little more but still not doing anything strenuous, don't want to push it.  I do have a boatload of house cleaning I need to do, one step at a time.  Been spending most of my online time on a more "modern" firearms forum, it's been a long time since I've done any shooting so headed out next week to Founders Ranch in Edgewood, this trip to shoot my pistols on their pistol range.  The following week maybe take my rifles to their rifle range then set up some time to shoot my shotguns.  As ammo became available again I stocked up with primarily inexpensive range ammo but even then it's still not cheap.  Actually considering doing my own reloads but the initial outlay can be expensive.  
Oh well, gotta do something to keep busy.  Hope all who are sick recover and all who are well stay that way.   Chat with you all later!


----------



## _Alexa_ (Sep 4, 2021)

Good Morning Everyone, Sunday here  I hope you are all doing well, what is everyone up to  today ? I got church then picnic with people from Church,   unsure what I am doing after that might have a relaxing day


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Sep 5, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> View attachment 534974


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 5, 2021)

beautress said:


> One of my medicines for my achey breaky heart makes me sleep a lot the next day. Sometimes I fall asleep in the middle of a lesson. Other times my errors, instantaneously online are caused for failure to focus while sleeping.
> When I got over being annoyed about it, I now find it hilarious. But fluent? There's no one to speak with around here... and sometimes I forget the stuff that was well understood last week. Like email is "correo electrónico" and I forget one of the words. 20 questions, but if you make even 1 little error, 3 mistakies gets you a handshake with a smile as you have to start at the beginning (again.) Yesterday I got booted 3 times in a row. It would help if there were a textbook.... lol  Even so, it'd be easier if my computer worked. The teeney weeny typing on celular screen causes half of the errors when falling asleep isn't going on. lololol


I can't imagine doing that on a phone instead of computer. Have you considered getting an inexpensive computer? You can get a good desk top these days--refurbished or sometimes new--for $300 or less.  Won't be a high powered gaming computer, but certainly adequate for anything us older folks will be doing.  You can get by even with 4 gigs of ram but that's sometimes frustratingly slow.

And does 'being no one to speak with around here' mean your housemate is gone?


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 5, 2021)

Was sitting in my garage with the door open working on a pistol I'm refinishing.  Heard a noise behind me and one of our resident road runners had come into the garage and was up on top of a work counter.  Of course when I stood up he jumped down and headed back outside, jumped on top of my trash/recycle bins hunting lizards.  Couldn't find any so he just settled down for a rest.......  He's seems to like being on top of the bins, this isn't the first time he's hung out there to rest out of the sun or sleep.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 5, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Was sitting in my garage with the door open working on a pistol I'm refinishing.  Heard a noise behind me and one of our resident road runners had come into the garage and was up on top of a work counter.  Of course when I stood up he jumped down and headed back outside, jumped on top of my trash/recycle bins hunting lizards.  Couldn't find any so he just settled down for a rest.......  He's seems to like being on top of the bins, this isn't the first time he's hung out there to rest out of the sun or sleep.


We have several in our neighborhood and we don't live near any park or other open area. But they get along with us, resident dogs, cats, etc. quite well it seems. One--I think it's the same one as they all really do look alike--follows Perry around the yard when he's out there. Interesting birds.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 5, 2021)

Yeah, clean body, clean clothes, clean bedding.......  Gotta love it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 6, 2021)

If you were the teacher, how would you grade these test questions?  I would be really tempted to not grade him/her off for pure creativity.


----------



## 007 (Sep 6, 2021)

Big Black Dog said:


> _I have a Colonoscopy and an Upper GI Endoscopy scheduled for October 26.  It’s the earliest I could get the procedures done.  In an effort to stop my GI bleed I drank a pint of that stop leak stuff they advertise on tv.  That might just do the trick making the scheduled appointments unnecessary.  I’ll keep you posted on the results._


It's good to see you're keeping a positive attitude, brother, but I might wonder about your self medicating procedures...


----------



## 007 (Sep 6, 2021)

SFC Ollie said:


> Brother has been sick for 5 days, I'm on day 3..... Sore throat runny nose and feeling weak... Brother also has a bad cough, my cough is a tenth of what his is... Might go get tested tomorrow. But if this is as bad as it gets I'm not concerned...


Ivermectin.


----------



## 007 (Sep 6, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Hi folks, reporting in, been really busy with stuff.  Sorry to see so many are having health issues, keeping you all in my prayers.
> I'm gradually getting better, still have some occasional pink piss with a few clots but otherwise not too bad.  Getting out a little more but still not doing anything strenuous, don't want to push it.  I do have a boatload of house cleaning I need to do, one step at a time.  Been spending most of my online time on a more "modern" firearms forum, it's been a long time since I've done any shooting so headed out next week to Founders Ranch in Edgewood, this trip to shoot my pistols on their pistol range.  The following week maybe take my rifles to their rifle range then set up some time to shoot my shotguns.  As ammo became available again I stocked up with primarily inexpensive range ammo but even then it's still not cheap.  Actually considering doing my own reloads but the initial outlay can be expensive.
> Oh well, gotta do something to keep busy.  Hope all who are sick recover and all who are well stay that way.   Chat with you all later!


You're actually going to shoot for FUN? I've been holding off because of how hard it is to find ammo. I've got a brand new little Sig Sauer P938 9mm I haven't even shot yet. It's never been shot at all. Got some 9mm ammo but as scarce as it is, I'm hoarding it.


----------



## 007 (Sep 6, 2021)

Started with one, got one more, and now it's three... that's hummingbird feeders... and now I have quite the bunch of little buzzing critters. Last year was the first year for feeding the hummers and only had one feeder. I noticed an occasional bird feeding now and then but that was it. But then more started showing up and then they got fiesty about it. They'd guard it and chase each other away, so I bought a second one. I though surely that would relieve the tension and they wouldn't chase each other. Nope, they kept doing it. So I spread them out more like 10' apart. They still chased each other. So I bought a third feeder and spread them all out in my yard about 25' apart in a triangle, and yes, they still guard the feeders and chase each other, and now I have at least a dozen hummers that show up. I've counted at least 10 to 12 at a time out there zipping around. Sometimes it looks like that scene in Star Wars when they're about to attack the death star and all the fighters are zipping around out there. I've come to the conclusion that they even might like chasing each other around as some sort of play or male, female thing, IDK, but it's been a real hoot watching the little buggers. They fan their little tail feathers and sometimes shake them when they want to appear bigger and more menacing when they "stand their ground," think it's the cutest thing. They say the same ones will return to the same feeders, and I hope so.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 6, 2021)

007 said:


> You're actually going to shoot for FUN? I've been holding off because of how hard it is to find ammo. I've got a brand new little Sig Sauer P938 9mm I haven't even shot yet. It's never been shot at all. Got some 9mm ammo but as scarce as it is, I'm hoarding it.


Ammo has been making a come back and prices have dropped.  I ordered a few hundred rounds of 9mil, 7.62x39, 7.62x25 HP and 12 gauge 00 buck just last week.  The only ammo I can't find is 45-70 Government black powder rounds, can't even find the brass for it.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Sep 6, 2021)

Many years ago the government conducted a survey to determine which day the majority of pregnant women gave birth on.  It was determined that the majority of pregnant women gave birth on this day.  After careful thought from several committees they decided to call this day LABOR DAY.


----------



## Dragonlady (Sep 6, 2021)

007 said:


> Ivermectin.



No, are you trying to kill him.  Get the mono-clonol antibodies.  That's the stuff Trump got.  That stuff will keep you off the ventilator.


----------



## Dragonlady (Sep 6, 2021)

I'm still reading but things are really busy around here and I'm not posting as much:

1.  My friend's cancer has returned.  The good news is that it's not life threatening, and they caught it much earlier this time.  She's not looking forward to treatment, but she has a positive attitude, and she's celebrating her birthday this weekend with her 4 life-long friends at a cottage on Lake Huron, and a big bag of 28% THC pot.

2.  My neighbour got married on Saturday.  His wife died of cancer at the beginning of the pandemic.  The guys who are in happy marriages, don't wait long to remarry.  He asked the guy across the road if he could rent his truck for the wedding pictures.  He has a 1932 Chevy pick up truck.  It's an antique white, with a cedar tool box/bench and rails in the truck bed, and red pinstriping.  The neighbour asked him to pay for his gas and was busy polishing up the truck Saturday morning.  Today he's off at a car show with it.  

3.  I harvested the first of my 4 plants last week, and had my first smoke from it this morning.  I love this pot!!!  Lemon Haze.  Nice lemony taste, smooth and easy on the throat, even without a bong.  I haven't tried it in the vape yet.  It's a little green and needs another day or so of drying.  Very sticky buds and big buds too.  The high is amazing.  Better than the 28% stuff I bought off the internet.  Winner, winner, chicken dinner!!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 7, 2021)

007 said:


> You're actually going to shoot for FUN? I've been holding off because of how hard it is to find ammo. I've got a brand new little Sig Sauer P938 9mm I haven't even shot yet. It's never been shot at all. Got some 9mm ammo but as scarce as it is, I'm hoarding it.


We have found ammo to be pretty scarce too - not to mention through the roof on cost these days - but we did find the ammo we needed on Amazon.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 7, 2021)

Hey beautress  what state do you live in and what would you say are the best tourist attractions there for visitors?


----------



## beautress (Sep 7, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> My sister passed away quietly yesterday afternoon another victim to this terrible COVID virus. It is comforting that she was with family instead of in isolation in a hospital or nursing home. She was my only sibling which makes it harder as I am now the last remaining member of the immediate family I started out with. But I am glad her illness was relatively short lived. She was tired even before the diagnosis, in failing health, and ready to go.


Just saw this, foxfyre, and I'm so sorry foryour loss. I lost my sister Janice 3 months after my husband died. I still miss her deeply. My heart breaks a little bit to this day when I pass the turnoff to her house. She was 9 years younger, so we weren't close until we moved back home in 2009. What a great person she had become instead of the little twit she'd been as my annoying little sister. As adults, we had 7 years I will always treasure in my heart for the rest of my life. ♡♡♡♡♡

My prayers are up for you, foxfyre, for your loss.


----------



## beautress (Sep 7, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Hey beautress  what state do you live in and what would you say are the best tourist attractions there for visitors?


Question 1: beautiful, beautiful Texas
Question 2: 254 county seat buildings.
I'm truly fond of my little 14 acres in north Walker County. In the spring, we have 2 weeks of seeing the ubiquitous fields of bluebonnets all over the state. A month or so later blackberries ripen an every self-respecting remote country road and ditch. And the lakes and State Parks are full of country beauty all year long. Galveston and Padre Islands to the south have beaches for family outings that help cool off the hottest days inland, and Houston has the coolest museums, Fine Arts and Zoological Park that has the Museum of Natural History, a Planetarium and Parks and Swimming pools made my childhood years a lot of fun. Our larger lakes are a mecca for water skiiers, and when the cactuses bloom in yellow and hot pink, West Texas is a regular jewel patch. We have a Cascades Cavern not far from San Antonio as I recollect that has a stallagtite or stalagmite of the Virgin Mary, the Alamo, where both Davy Crockett and Daniel Boone died along with about 170 other Texicans trying to fend off 8000 troops led by Santa Ana for 3 days. There is NASA south of Houston and a Glass bottomed boat in New Braunfels and a world class Quilt Museum in Or near Granger and a botanical gardens extraordinaire in Ft. Worth. I hear that there are really good museums in the Dallas-Ft. Worth area, and on I-45 15 minutes south there is a truly wonderful antique car display that make antique carlovers have a bright and sunny day. Big Bend Nationa Park is a traveler's delight, especially when spring wild flowers are blooming. If you love to travel through farm country Texas is a land of milk and honey so you won't want to miss hill country that starts at the 500 mile Eastern Sabine River border to El Paso's Rio Grande which flows into the Gulf of Mexico eventually near Brownsville. From the tip of Texas where the Rio Grand ends in the Gulf to the Oklahoma panhandle it is over 800 miles. I love this state and every one of its 254 counties. So you have heard the song of one Texan's heart. It wasn't much fun for what the early Texicans went through to bring our country into the United States. They fought hard to make it so and not all of our forebears wanted to be anything except an independent country. The marjority ruled, however, so here we are since 1845.


----------



## Dragonlady (Sep 8, 2021)

Yesterday I spent the day with one of my three closest friends.  We last spent the day together in March of 2020 - one week before we went into lockdown.  She is one of my Toronto friends that I travel to sporting events with, and is in fact, my very first sports travelling companion.  When I met her, she was a college student, with braces.  Before the pandemic, she was one of the top travel industry executives in Canada, with a large beautiful condo just outside Toronto.  

She has been looking for a winter home for some time.  Before Trump was elected, she was shopping for a condo in Las Vegas.  She's given up waiting for things to "normalize" in the USA, and has now decided to buy a place in Puerto Vallarta.  Yippee.  Not being anywhere near rich enough to afford a condo in Puerto Vallarta or a second home of any kind, I've been waiting for my friend to provide me with cheap accommodations.  She's also great at getting me cheap flights too.  

Then we went to our favorite outlet mall just outside of Niagara Falls.  The tractor beam at the Fossil store pulls me in every time, but Fossil purses at *70% OFF RETAIL*.  Some women buy shoes.  I have, what my ex-husband calls a "purse fetish".  The outlet mall has a Fossil store, a Coach store, a Kate Spade, and a Michael Kors store.  It's *PURSE HEAVEN!!!!  *This beauty joins the 4 other Fossil purses in my collection - all purchased on sale, and the last three all purchased at the outlet store at 70% off retail.


----------



## lg325 (Sep 8, 2021)

Hello all.  Just dropped in to say hey.  I am riding out the southern end of a tropical storm that blew in from the gulf.  Commenting on a post here. Orlando is my home town , I often wonder why people see it as one of the most beautiful cities.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 8, 2021)

Wife was at Walmart today.....shelves were very bare......


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 9, 2021)

Manonthestreet said:


> Wife was at Walmart today.....shelves were very bare......


What now?  


beautress said:


> Just saw this, foxfyre, and I'm so sorry foryour loss. I lost my sister Janice 3 months after my husband died. I still miss her deeply. My heart breaks a little bit to this day when I pass the turnoff to her house. She was 9 years younger, so we weren't close until we moved back home in 2009. What a great person she had become instead of the little twit she'd been as my annoying little sister. As adults, we had 7 years I will always treasure in my heart for the rest of my life. ♡♡♡♡♡
> 
> My prayers are up for you, foxfyre, for your loss.


Yeah, I missed it too.   My prayers also going up.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 9, 2021)

I just finished reading through some of the thread OPs upstairs...........  Just when I thought they couldn't get any nuttier..........  WOW!!!!

It's nice having an island of sanity that's the CS in an ocean of insanity.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 9, 2021)

lg325 said:


> Hello all.  Just dropped in to say hey.  I am riding out the southern end of a tropical storm that blew in from the gulf.  Commenting on a post here. Orlando is my home town , I often wonder why people see it as one of the most beautiful cities.


Well out of towners like me forget about the hurricanes,when we hear Orlando we just think of Disneyworld and the beautiful weather in Florida, do you think Orlando is the nicest city in Florida,what would be your rankings fir  Tampa,Miami,ft lauderdale,pensacola,and Miami,and what you say is best aboypt those cities.


----------



## lg325 (Sep 9, 2021)

To me  orlando seems like just a regular town any where.  I have some good memories  of it.   Tampa  at one time was a rough place but they cleaned it up as is really nice the fishing  and  wild life has come back to the bay..  My home town is growing quick and I am afraid it may turn into a town no one wants to visit if not managed properly.  Miami is nice if your wealthy  for the rest of us I suggest carrying a fire arm  .   Other towns mentioned are nice but not great. Except for the weather.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 9, 2021)

lg325 said:


> To me  orlando seems like just a regular town any where.  I have some good memories  of it.   Tampa  at one time was a rough place but they cleaned it up as is really nice the fishing  and  wild life has come back to the bay..  My home town is growing quick and I am afraid it may turn into a town no one wants to visit if not managed properly.  Miami is nice if your wealthy  for the rest of us I suggest carrying a fire arm  .   Other towns mentioned are nice but not great. Except for the weather.


I lived in Green Cove Springs back in 1968-69 when my dad was doing his one year tour in Nam.  Haven't been back since.


----------



## lg325 (Sep 9, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> I lived in Green Cove Springs back in 1968-69 when my dad was doing his one year tour in Nam.  Haven't been back since.


  Green Cove Springs .Right on the St. Johns River. Spent a lot of my life  going up and down on it in john boats and Rafts. Had an uncle in Viet nam at that time  your father was there. He came back all shot up hope your father faired  better.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 9, 2021)

lg325 said:


> Green Cove Springs .Right on the St. Johns River. Spent a lot of my life  going up and down on it in john boats and Rafts. Had an uncle in Viet nam at that time  your father was there. He came back all shot up hope your father faired  better.


Yeah but he did have one close call.  He hopped in a Huey headed somewhere, they needed a door gunner so he took the position.  A little while later he said there was a bright flash in front of him and he was blown backwards onto the floor.  His first thought was "am I dead?", he then looked down and saw his flack jacket was shredded but he was unharmed.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 9, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> I just finished reading through some of the thread OPs upstairs...........  Just when I thought they couldn't get any nuttier..........  WOW!!!!
> 
> It's nice having an island of sanity that's the CS in an ocean of insanity.


Guessing it has something to do with logistics system seizing up due to lack of help and equipment


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 9, 2021)

Manonthestreet said:


> Guessing it has something to do with logistics system seizing up due to lack of help and equipment


Must be in your area, here it's business as usual.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 9, 2021)

Went out to Founders Ranch today, shot my Polish P64, Zastava M57 and my new SAR 9.  Had to buy a membership but it was only $75 for one year with a $10 (per use) range fee.  It was hot out but I brought cold water with me, still was pretty tired after an hours shooting, switching out targets, checking targets and policing my brass.  Other than some ejection issues with the new SAR 9 everything went well and I had fun.


----------



## 007 (Sep 10, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> No, are you trying to kill him.  Get the mono-clonol antibodies.  That's the stuff Trump got.  That stuff will keep you off the ventilator.


Ivermectin was approved for humans long ago. It's far more safe for treating covid than the poison mRNA clot shot.

Trump got Regeneron and Remdesivir.


----------



## 007 (Sep 10, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> We have found ammo to be pretty scarce too - not to mention through the roof on cost these days - but we did find the ammo we needed on Amazon.


You found ammo on AMAZON?


----------



## Dragonlady (Sep 10, 2021)

007 said:


> Ivermectin was approved for humans long ago. It's far more safe for treating covid than the poison mRNA clot shot.
> 
> Trump got Regeneron and Remdesivir.



Yes and Trump and his entire family also got the vaccine.  

Nearly everyone I know has gotten the vaccine - we're 80% vaccinated here.  I haven't heard a single first hand story or account from anyone I know in real life, or on any of the multiple social media sites I belong to who had an really adverse reaction to the vaccine.  Not one.  

I have a 5 grandchildren under the age of 12, one of whom I haven't even met yet, none of whom can be vaccinated.  I don't want to spread the crud to any of these precious little ones - asthma and allergies run in the family giving them all the potential for underlying conditions, and I fear these little school age darlings because every time I spend time with them during the school year, I get a cold or the flu.  So I feel much safer being around them now that they're returning to school.

I cannot express to you the feeling of relief I have knowing that I'm vaccinated, not just because I'm high risk, but at my age, all of my friends have some sort of underlying condition, too.  Knowing that if I do get the crud now, I'm unlikely to need to be hospitalized or die.  Making plans to go to a Blue Jays game.  That's MY definition of "freedom".


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 10, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> I just finished reading through some of the thread OPs upstairs...........  Just when I thought they couldn't get any nuttier..........  WOW!!!!
> 
> It's nice having an island of sanity that's the CS in an ocean of insanity.



Thank you. I wondered if I was the only one who ventured out on the other forums and found so much that, if not offensive, is so ignorant or foolish it is truly a waste of time. I do very VERY occasionally comment in an unusually intelligent thread, but that is oh so very rare anymore. I have wondered from time to time whether we should relax our few rules in here and maybe generate more discussion?  And then I look at those other forums and think, no. I don't think so.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 10, 2021)

007 said:


> You found ammo on AMAZON?


Yep. Ordered it and received it quickly.  Both .22 & .38 caliber.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 10, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Thank you. I wondered if I was the only one who ventured out on the other forums and found so much that, if not offensive, is so ignorant or foolish it is truly a waste of time. I do very VERY occasionally comment in an unusually intelligent thread, but that is oh so very rare anymore. I have wondered from time to time whether we should relax our few rules in here and maybe generate more discussion?  And then I look at those other forums and think, no. I don't think so.


Sometimes it makes me wonder if people are actually that absurd or simply being outrageous just to get a rise out of others.  Sadly I suspect the former.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 10, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Yep. Ordered it and received it quickly.  Both .22 & .38 caliber.


I see snap caps and ammo boxes/cans but no real ammo.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 10, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Sometimes it makes me wonder if people are actually that absurd or simply being outrageous just to get a rise out of others.  Sadly I suspect the former.........


I agree that is the case much of the time. And some I think some use this website just to vent and spew what they think or feel and/or act out being bad/cruel/obscene/hateful/punitive when they don't dare do that in real life where people know who they are.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 10, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> I see snap caps and ammo boxes/cans but no real ammo.


Okay--also to 007 --I have to do a mea culpa here. I could have sworn Hombre got the ammo he bought recently through Amazon but he says no.  I just checked and saw the same stuff on Amazon that you're seeing. I asked him about it and he said no. He got the limited supply of ammo he brought some months ago from a dealer here in town but one apparently no longer in business. A small shop across from a barber he went to. So I stand corrected. My bad.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Sep 10, 2021)

For those who possibly read and remember I was bragging about being a grandpa again... Well for some reason God decided he needed that little baby with him in heaven... My DIL had a miscarriage... She is physically ok and life will return to normal, just with a little hole in our hearts...


----------



## beautress (Sep 10, 2021)

lg325 said:


> Hello all.  Just dropped in to say hey.  I am riding out the southern end of a tropical storm that blew in from the gulf.  Commenting on a post here. Orlando is my home town , I often wonder why people see it as one of the most beautiful cities.


All those fun parks and flowers everywhere all year long? I think of Orlando as a jewel in America's crown. A lot of famous people lived in Florida in the Twentieth Century as they grew older and they tended to get well in a state that harvested produce of every nutrient mentioned in a thousand nutrition texts! And Orlando's location puts it a reasonably close drive to a lot of celebrity museums not to mention peerless universities that specialize in marine life. Hopefully, they will become a world ecology center to motivate every country that can to pitch in cleaning up the plastics that accumulated since WwII ended and plastics were developed as throwaways that unfortunately get tossed off cruise ships and for a while, some big cities sent their overflowing landfill trash out to seas and oceans worldwide until ecologists started worrying themselves sick about whales dying and other fish too that used to feed the planet. Oh, pardon me for getting away from the Orlando onto my little prayer ritual of asking God to help us clean up the oceans....


----------



## beautress (Sep 10, 2021)

Ridgerunner said:


> View attachment 537606
> For those who possibly read and remember I was bragging about being a grandpa again... Well for some reason God decided he needed that little baby with him in heaven... My DIL had a miscarriage... She is physically ok and life will return to normal, just with a little hole in our hearts...


Prayers up for the Ridgerunner clan. Your DIL and your son are on my prayer list.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 10, 2021)

Update: 3 days ago Brother decided he had been too sick for too long and went in to the E R... He said there was at least 50 people there with the same symptoms. They gave him prednisone and an Antibiotic the following morning he was feeling better, He's been better each day and today his covid test came back negative. I knew that when the prednisone started working..... And I must have had the same thing but getting better without any meds....


----------



## lg325 (Sep 10, 2021)

At one time or the other, I have seen all of it and was an eye witness to  Apollo 11 and all of the space program. I had to move to another county but I do miss Orlando orange county and all  that's there.


----------



## beautress (Sep 10, 2021)

SFC Ollie said:


> Update: 3 days ago Brother decided he had been too sick for too long and went in to the E R... He said there was at least 50 people there with the same symptoms. They gave him prednisone and an Antibiotic the following morning he was feeling better, He's been better each day and today his covid test came back negative. I knew that when the prednisone started working..... And I must have had the same thing but getting better without any meds....


I hope you stay well, Ollie. You helped a lot of people find their service MIA remains that puts you in military family hearts right up there at the top. In my book anyways.


----------



## beautress (Sep 10, 2021)

Wow. My phone screen is hopping all over the place. I gotta turn it off for a bit. Love to all especially those who've lost family members lately.


----------



## Dragonlady (Sep 10, 2021)

Foxfyre, my condolences to you and your family on the loss of your sister.  It's a blessing her passing was peaceful and her family was able to be with her.  Are you able to have a service for her, or are you waiting until all of this is over?

My friend has her cancer tests back and her doctor assured her the lymph nodes are not showing signs of cancer or of becoming cancerous.  He's referring her to the oncologist who treated her cancer for a consultation and a second opinion, because he knows my friend and he knows she'll worry about it.  We are both so relieved.

My youngest wants to go to a Blues Festival in Port Credit, just outside of Toronto.  The headliners are Downchild Blues Band, who are celebrating their 50th Anniversary with a tour of Canada.  I've been a Downchild fan since they played a party I attended in 1969, and they offered my ex a job as their guitarist.  He turned them down.  









						The Legendary Downchild Blues Band - 50 Years of Playing the Blues
					

Downchild, one of the planet’s foremost, most fêted, longest-running blues outfits with quite possibly the best back story ever told.




					downchild.com
				




Tickets are only $15 and the venue is 500 metres from the Port Credit GO Station.  We're taking my 2 grandkids who I haven't seen since my birthday.  This will be my first "event" since getting vaccinated, other than lunches and dinners out with friends.


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 11, 2021)

My mum bought me a jacket...


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 11, 2021)

A copy cat and leather imitation not real leather, the real one or original is from 700 € or more, way too expensive but this one is good too polyester. It is robust.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 11, 2021)

Saturday morning!

Playing the local EMS fund raiser golf scramble with the '93 Walker Cup caddies today.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 12, 2021)

Sigh. Now my sister-in-law (Hombre's twin) and her daughter are both in the hospital with COVID, and the daughter is having trouble breathing. Neither were vaccinated. Prayers and positive vibes going their way would be of great help.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 12, 2021)

Mortimer said:


> A copy cat and leather imitation not real leather, the real one or original is from 700 € or more, way too expensive but this one is good too polyester. It is robust.


Looks good but it's 90+ f degrees for highs here for the next several days--running 100+ in West Texas just east of us.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 12, 2021)

Good morning......  I think.........  Just woke up after a nice 3 and a half, 4 hour sleep, sucking down coffee and wondering why I'm not still in bed asleep.  
I definitely see a nap in my future today, maybe two.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## beautress (Sep 13, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Sigh. Now my sister-in-law (Hombre's twin) and her daughter are both in the hospital with COVID, and the daughter is having trouble breathing. Neither were vaccinated. Prayers and positive vibes going their way would be of great help.


Bless your heart, foxfyre. I pray that your  Hombre's sis and niece heal in short order. My brother called and his schoolteacher wife came down with it last week and he has to stay away from his job for a few days even though he tested negative twice since then. My cousin's ex has a terrible case and his life has been on the line for the past two or three weeks. We had a million people cross our border in the last few months and a high percentage of them entered who knows where except by satellite information not available to us. A high percentage of them are carrying the South America strain which is thought to be the deadliest yet so it's no wonder America is having a Covid researgence, and I hear it is bad all over so I have been not going to the store very frequently any more.

Prayers up for all of you who have experienced loss and illness recently in your circles of families, church, and friends. Most of you who who come here bring comfort and joy to one another. It is hard to believe I've been here over 10 years but it is great to be the beneficiaries of the friend that Foxfyre is to everyone alike. This has to be the best thread on the net. See yall around.


----------



## beautress (Sep 13, 2021)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 538275


That is so precious Dajjal. Thanks for sharing. ♡♡♡


----------



## beautress (Sep 13, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Good morning......  I think.........  Just woke up after a nice 3 and a half, 4 hour sleep, sucking down coffee and wondering why I'm not still in bed asleep.
> I definitely see a nap in my future today, maybe two.


Sounds like a winner Mr. Ringel. I was just getting ready to take a nap due to a headache. I decided to take up chocolate lately because the sciences have found beneficial properties of the stuff, I completely forgot it gives me headaches. I got caught up in reading the lower calories that dark chocolate so even though I didn't eat a whole lot the concentration of one of those substances is probably quadrupled with less sugar and more of the real deal in smaller quantities of it.  At least the phenaline in chocolate puts a little cheer in the equation with the reputation. 
*giggle*  *ouch* *giggle* * ouch* .... naptime....


----------



## Dragonlady (Sep 13, 2021)

beautress said:


> Sounds like a winner Mr. Ringel. I was just getting ready to take a nap due to a headache. I decided to take up chocolate lately because the sciences have found beneficial properties of the stuff, I completely forgot it gives me headaches. I got caught up in reading the lower calories that dark chocolate so even though I didn't eat a whole lot the concentration of one of those substances is probably quadrupled with less sugar and more of the real deal in smaller quantities of it.  At least the phenaline in chocolate puts a little cheer in the equation with the reputation.
> *giggle*  *ouch* *giggle* * ouch* .... naptime....



We have an amazing chocolate shop in Wainfleet.  I used to live in Wainfleet and walked to the chocolate shop often.  Last week, we stopped off on our way home, and a bought a small box of mixed diabetic chocolates for my friend for her birthday.  And some truffles for me!!





__





						Marshville Chocolates | A Tradition of Quality
					

Marshville Chocolate Shop located in Wainfleet, specializing chocolate & truffles for all occasions, weddings & corporate gifts or gift baskets




					marshvillechocolates.ca
				




I have a dear friend is who going through a really bad patch at the moment.  Last year, he fell in love and moved in with a woman with a teenage daughter.  The relationship ended at Christmas quite badly.  He moved to a cheap motel outside town and started looking for an apartment.  He found nothing, below $1000 a month.  He has now found a studio apartment, which he can afford, but only because his cousin owns the building and it was never advertised.  He finished painting on the weekend and is getting ready to move in.

Which brings us to his furniture.  He put all of his valued possessions into storage when he moved in with his sweetie.  Two months ago, the storage company notified him that there had been a break at their facility and 5 lockers had been cleaned out.  He was not insured.  So we're now helping him to get more furniture. 

Last but not least, he got fired from his job of 9 years - a month ago.  He's 63, a low skill worker and unlikely to get hired anytime soon.  And two years short of receiving his Old Age Pension, or OAS Supplemental, which would give him a guaranteed income.  He's a jack of all trades and his family is one of the oldest around here.  He's one of 7 children, and there are streets in this town named for his relatives, as well as multiple family owned businesses.  Relatives are giving him odd jobs, and hiring him for day labour, so he may end up with his own small handyman business - I'll help him with the paperwork to set it up.  He already has 3 clients - lawns and home maintenance for widows, and helping out on his cousin's farm.

Today I helped print out the forms to hire a lawyer to sue for wrongful dismissal.  The company recently put a new manager in charge of his yard, and the has been trying to get rid of him since he got there.  The offered him a settlement but it's half what should have been offered under the law.

Fortunately he has a lot of family and friends here.  This is the great part of living in a small town.


----------



## beautress (Sep 13, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> We have an amazing chocolate shop in Wainfleet.  I used to live in Wainfleet and walked to the chocolate shop often.  Last week, we stopped off on our way home, and a bought a small box of mixed diabetic chocolates for my friend for her birthday.  And some truffles for me!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some states here have laws against firing people shortly before retirement benefits kick in. Prayers up for your friend for all his recent bad luck. They say trouble comes in threes.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 13, 2021)

Every day after dinner I go for a cardiac walk. I take different routs around the village. I take my digital camera with me and zoom in on things that catch my eye. This was from yesterdays walk.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 13, 2021)

beautress said:


> Sounds like a winner Mr. Ringel. I was just getting ready to take a nap due to a headache. I decided to take up chocolate lately because the sciences have found beneficial properties of the stuff, I completely forgot it gives me headaches. I got caught up in reading the lower calories that dark chocolate so even though I didn't eat a whole lot the concentration of one of those substances is probably quadrupled with less sugar and more of the real deal in smaller quantities of it.  At least the phenaline in chocolate puts a little cheer in the equation with the reputation.
> *giggle*  *ouch* *giggle* * ouch* .... naptime....


Unfortunately my lack of sleep was related to my TURP operation a month ago.  It seems I had developed a bladder infection which may or may not be responsible for bits of skin tissue in my bladder.  Saturday I couldn't go to the bathroom, by 2AM Sunday morning I was in the ER where they quickly inserted a catheter and drained 1200 CCs out and pumped me full of antibiotics..........  Left the ER parking lot at 5:18 that morning.  By Sunday night I was back in the ER as something had blocked the catheter, they irrigated and drained 1000 ccs.  Been working fine ever since..... for now.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 13, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Unfortunately my lack of sleep was related to my TURP operation a month ago.  It seems I had developed a bladder infection which may or may not be responsible for bits of skin tissue in my bladder.  Saturday I couldn't go to the bathroom, by 2AM Sunday morning I was in the ER where they quickly inserted a catheter and drained 1200 CCs out and pumped me full of antibiotics..........  Left the ER parking lot at 5:18 that morning.  By Sunday night I was back in the ER as something had blocked the catheter, they irrigated and drained 1000 ccs.  Been working fine ever since..... for now.......


This is nuts. So sorry you're having to go through this. Hopefully this session with the catheter will be short lived. UTIs for you guys are so much more dangerous than they are for us gals though. Usually a lot of water plus a quart of cranberry juice, drunk intermittently, or whatever takes care of ours. Not so much for men though.  Last one Hombre had, some years ago, he landed in the hospital for several days. He was very ill.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 13, 2021)

Hombre's twin and her daughter are doing better though the daughter was taken via ambulance from the small hospital near their home to Little Rock (70 miles away) where an ICU bed had become available. We talked with the daughter this morning and she was doing fine and was in good spirits--improving daily and convinced she, her mom still in the small hospital and her husband recovering from COVID at home are all going to live. 

I don't lecture or scold anybody re the vaccines but from what trusted medical professionals have told me, these tough and more dangerous cases they're seeing now are all among the unvaccinated or those severely autoimmune compromised. All agree the vaccine doesn't protect everyone--it didn't my sister who was in bad shape anyway when she got COVID--but the vaccinated are far less likely to get COVID, are far less likely to be seriously ill if they do, and are less likely to infect somebody else.  The risks of the vaccine are real and not insignificant. But the risks with the virus far exceed whatever risks exist with the vaccine. I hope everybody reads what Mayo Clinic, John Hopkins et al say about the vaccines and make an informed opinion instead of getting their info off of social media or whatever.

Hombre's twin, her daughter, and her son-in-law were all strong anti-vaxxers. They now all say that even though they'll have antibodies from recovering from the virus, they are all going to get the vaccination. This was that unfun for them.


----------



## Dragonlady (Sep 13, 2021)

beautress said:


> Some states here have laws against firing people shortly before retirement benefits kick in. Prayers up for your friend for all his recent bad luck. They say trouble comes in threes.



Companies here don't have retirement benefits any more, unless they're union, and few manufacturing companies are.  The company offered him 2 months pay.  Under the statute, he's entitled to at least twice that amount, excluding any assessment for "wrongful "dismissal".  They said he wasn't "a good fit" for the company.  After 9 years???  They fired him because they can hire someone at $4 per hour less.  He's hired a top labor law firm on a contingency basis.  We sent the retainer Agreement to them today.  

I honestly think he'll do better on his own.  He does get Canada Pension Pan which he started at age 60 (Around $700).  But he was driving 90 miles a day round trip to the city to work.  Gas is $5 a gallon here.  The gas and wear and tear on his car were tremendous.   

He's not the kind of person to sit around and do nothing.  He'll find something, and he has literally hundreds of family around here.  His family were some of the earliest settlers in this area.  There's a least a half dozen companies around town and even a street with his family name on it.


----------



## Dragonlady (Sep 14, 2021)

Toronto Blue Jays fans are starting to believe.  We've been watching this amazing team of ultra talented 20 - 25 year olds tearing up the field with all of the joy and fun little leaguers.  4 of our starting players were voted to starting positions on the All-Star Team.  The last time this happened, we won the World Series. 

Vladdy Guerrero Jr. is a national hero.  Not only was he born in Montreal, but he is a team leader, on and off the field.  He's leading in all three Triple Crown Stats.  He'd be a shoe-in for MVP if not for the miracle that is Ohtani.  Vladdy is not only the most talented guy on the team, he's the hardest working.  Last off-season, he lost 15 lbs.  and came to spring training in the best shape of his life. 

The day the Jays came home to the SkyDome, Bo Bichette had published in the one of the baseball news sites what was dubbed "Bo's love letter to Toronto", in which he talked about watching Game 5 of the 2015 Texas/Toronto series, best know for Bauttista's famous "Bat Flip", and the whole crowd going crazy in the stands and said "Who wouldn't want to be part of that?". 

Bo only played a few games with the big team in 2019, coming up late in the season.  And last season they didn't play any games in Toronto.  Their first game in Toronto since the end of the 2019 season was on July 30th.  Only 20,000 people are allowed into the stadium which seats more than 50,000.  Those in attendance seem to be very aware that they have to be as loud as the 50,000 who would be there if they could.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 15, 2021)

Okay for our resident math wizards, here is todays quiz and I honestly admit I'm pretty sure I flunked it.


----------



## lg325 (Sep 15, 2021)

I came up with 9 for the answer.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Sep 15, 2021)

lg325 said:


> I came up with 9 for the answer.


One more than lg325 ...       10


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 15, 2021)

lg325 said:


> I came up with 9 for the answer.


You have a lot of company but some claiming to be strong in math disagreeing with you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 15, 2021)

Ridgerunner said:


> One more than lg325 ...       10


Most are coming up with 7 or 9. I honestly don't know.


----------



## lg325 (Sep 15, 2021)

A= 1 B=2 C=3   Notice the last on the list is a times problem x.      So aaa=3  bba =5    a+bxc=9  or 1+2x3=9


----------



## Ridgerunner (Sep 15, 2021)

lg325 said:


> I came up with 9 for the answer.


You are correct... I have seen the error of my ways...


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Montrovant (Sep 15, 2021)

lg325 said:


> A= 1 B=2 C=3   Notice the last on the list is a times problem x.      So aaa=3  bba =5    a+bxc=9  or 1+2x3=9



You are forgetting the order of operations.  PEMDAS - Parentheses Exponents Multiplication/Division Addition/Subtraction.  So 1+2x3 is not 3x3=9, it is 1+6=7.  Multiplication goes before addition.

This sort of thing goes around social media a lot, for some reason.









						Order of Operations
					

Learn how to apply the order of operations to problems involving multiple operations.



					www.basic-mathematics.com


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 16, 2021)

Mortimer said:


> View attachment 539874


We have a lot of #MAGA folks in the Coffee Shop Mortimer, and we have a lot of folks who lean differently. There are hundreds of threads out there this photo would be suitable for, but it is way too political for the Coffee Shop. Here we want to be just folks and enjoy each other. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## Dragonlady (Sep 16, 2021)

TheGreatGatsby said:


>



My oldest daughter had the a duck that kept the family in stitches.  Dilbert.  

Dilbert was a white "runner".  Like the runner duck in the movie "Babe", Dilbert suffered from an "excess of personality".  I called him the Eddie Haskell of ducks.  Whenever the chickens got into trouble, Dilbert was leading them.  I caught him once encouraging the whole bunch of them to go into the neighbour's garden for snacks, and when he saw me, he started flapping his wings to drive them all back into our yard.

My daughter posted his picture on a "Poultry Shaming" website with a sign around his neck that said "I schtupp the chickens", and he did, relentlessly.  But whenever caught, like Eddie Haskell, he pretended that none of it was his idea, and he warned the chicken but they did it anyway.  He was a bad, bad duck.  When he died, the whole family went into mourning.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 16, 2021)

lg325 said:


> I came up with 9 for the answer.


Agreed


----------



## Mindful (Sep 18, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> View attachment 539842



Cats do it for me.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 18, 2021)

News on my daughter. Prognosis looks good. Last scan showed no sign of cancer.

But you never know, do you? Always looking over your shoulder.

We are both rendezvousing on a Greek island next month.  Instead of of a joyful anticipation, a cautious optimism, tinged with dread. They keep changing the Covid rules, I might get stranded on a boat trip to Turkey.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 18, 2021)

Saturday morning!

How jolly can you get?

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 18, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> My oldest daughter had the a duck that kept the family in stitches.  Dilbert.
> 
> Dilbert was a white "runner".  Like the runner duck in the movie "Babe", Dilbert suffered from an "excess of personality".  I called him the Eddie Haskell of ducks.  Whenever the chickens got into trouble, Dilbert was leading them.  I caught him once encouraging the whole bunch of them to go into the neighbour's garden for snacks, and when he saw me, he started flapping his wings to drive them all back into our yard.
> 
> My daughter posted his picture on a "Poultry Shaming" website with a sign around his neck that said "I schtupp the chickens", and he did, relentlessly.  But whenever caught, like Eddie Haskell, he pretended that none of it was his idea, and he warned the chicken but they did it anyway.  He was a bad, bad duck.  When he died, the whole family went into mourning.



That's why they say if you have a duck you should have two. Apparently they need partners (in crime).


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Dragonlady (Sep 18, 2021)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> That's why they say if you have a duck you should have two. Apparently they need partners (in crime).



She had two ducks.  The other was a female Muscovie.  She was a really nice duck, well mannered, never getting into trouble.  Whenever chickens escaped the yard, Dilbert was leading them.  I think it's the runners.  They're pure evil.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 19, 2021)

Mindful said:


> News on my daughter. Prognosis looks good. Last scan showed no sign of cancer.
> 
> But you never know, do you? Always looking over your shoulder.
> 
> We are both rendezvousing on a Greek island next month.  Instead of of a joyful anticipation, a cautious optimism, tinged with dread. They keep changing the Covid rules, I might get stranded on a boat trip to Turkey.


You lead a much more interesting life than I do. I envy you being able to go to all those places. But what wonderful news about your daughter. Let's keep her on the vigil list for awhile longer.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 19, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> You lead a much more interesting life than I do. I envy you being able to go to all those places. But what wonderful news about your daughter. Let's keep her on the vigil list for awhile longer.



Thankyou.

Everything is so near here. Two and a half hour flight.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 19, 2021)

Mindful said:


> Cats do it for me.


I bond with dogs in amazing ways and my relationship with great horses is almost a spiritual experience. But I am also a cat lover. A friend sent me this photo of her cat this week and I absolutely melted.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 19, 2021)

Good night, afternoon, morning wherever you are darlinks. I really do love you guys. May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here. Meanwhile we pray or send positive vibes or keep vigil for:

Harper, the inspiration for the vigil list.
Kat for wellness
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Nosmo King for healing and health & wholeness.
Gracie & Dennis for the best possible housing solution.
Beautress for continued recovery & wholeness.
Dragonlady for the best possible outcome for her knee.
Ringel - for continued healing and wellness.
Beautress's friend for comfort/healing.
Ollie & his brother for continued improvement.
Hombre's sister and her daughter both with COVID. Sister is home and improving. Daughter still in ICU.
Big Black Dog for a good diagnosis and plan to get well.
Mindful's daughter for continued wellness.

And we keep the light on so others who have been away can find their way back and we hope they will.

*Tonight's full moon is the harvest moon and harbinger of autumn just three days away.*


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Big Black Dog (Sep 20, 2021)

Sad news to report.  My best friend has died of COVID.  He had received both doses of the COVID shot but apparently the shots didn’t prevent him from catching the virus.  My heart is broken.  He was a heck of a nice guy and will be greatly missed.


----------



## lg325 (Sep 20, 2021)

Big Black Dog said:


> Sad news to report.  My best friend has died of COVID.  He had received both doses of the COVID shot but apparently the shots didn’t prevent him from catching the virus.  My heart is broken.  He was a heck of a nice guy and will be greatly missed.


Sorry  for the loss of your friend.  I died and had to be revived in the emergency room according to the staff. The vaccine was not available then months later I got the JJ vaccine. So far I am doing okay.  I pray you will be okay and heal from your loss.


----------



## 007 (Sep 20, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Yes and Trump and his entire family also got the vaccine.
> 
> Nearly everyone I know has gotten the vaccine - we're 80% vaccinated here.  I haven't heard a single first hand story or account from anyone I know in real life, or on any of the multiple social media sites I belong to who had an really adverse reaction to the vaccine.  Not one.
> 
> ...


Well, since this isn't a "political" topic, I'll continue, as pleasantly as I can... I don't know why you don't know what everyone else knows, because the information about how many people have either had an adverse reaction or suffered injury or DIED from the messenger RNA shots ABOUNDS on the internet, much of what comes straight from the CDC's own VEARS reporting on their website. Also, those who have gotten the shot are 27 times more likely to catch COVID than someone with natural immunity, see Israel, they're learning the hard way, and the vaccinated that do catch covid are suffering far worse symptoms than had they not got the shot. A simple search of the facts is all one needs to do, but be aware that google and microsoft search engines either bury most of the information or delete it entirely. Why? Because they're are both invested in financial gain from these experimental shots, not to mention Bill Gates is a depopulationist.





__





						injuries and death from mrna shots' at DuckDuckGo
					

DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.




					duckduckgo.com
				




I would also recommend that if you have gotten an mRNA shot, to see your doctor immediately and ask to have a D-Dimer blood test done, because that is the only blood test that will expose the microscopic blood clotting from spike protein that is occurring in your tiniest capillaries and blood vessels. It is also cumulative, and will eventually take it's toll on your brain, heart and lungs and most likely kill you. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but, you don't appear to have any knowledge of any of this, and this is information that people should absolutely have. Why do you think the CREATOR of the mRNA himself WARNED against it?



			https://thehighwire.com/videos/mrna-vaccine-inventor-calls-for-stop-of-covid-vax/


----------



## 007 (Sep 20, 2021)

Big Black Dog said:


> Sad news to report.  My best friend has died of COVID.  He had received both doses of the COVID shot but apparently the shots didn’t prevent him from catching the virus.  My heart is broken.  He was a heck of a nice guy and will be greatly missed.


So sorry to hear this. May he rest in peace.

But, as with the post I just left, the experimental shots were probably the reason your friend died. Had he relied on his own natural immunity, he'd still probably be alive. The shots are making things worse, and they're killing people.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 20, 2021)

Big Black Dog said:


> Sad news to report.  My best friend has died of COVID.  He had received both doses of the COVID shot but apparently the shots didn’t prevent him from catching the virus.  My heart is broken.  He was a heck of a nice guy and will be greatly missed.


So sorry BBD. My sister was the same. Had both shots but got the virus and it killed her just a couple of weeks ago. She had lots of other medical issues so had nothing left to fight the virus.  I know how bad it hurts.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 20, 2021)

007 said:


> Well, since this isn't a "political" topic, I'll continue, as pleasantly as I can... I don't know why you don't know what everyone else knows, because the information about how many people have either had an adverse reaction or suffered injury or DIED from the messenger RNA shots ABOUNDS on the internet, much of what comes straight from the CDC's own VEARS reporting on their website. Also, those who have gotten the shot are 27 times more likely to catch COVID than someone with natural immunity, see Israel, they're learning the hard way, and the vaccinated that do catch covid are suffering far worse symptoms than had they not got the shot. A simple search of the facts is all one needs to do, but be aware that google and microsoft search engines either bury most of the information or delete it entirely. Why? Because they're are both invested in financial gain from these experimental shots, not to mention Bill Gates is a depopulationist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your side of the debate is well laid out. However the medical professionals I know here--and I know a lot of them--say the vaccines are safe for the huge majority of people and are saving lives, that those who get the vaccinations are far less likely to get COVID and those who do are far more likely to have light, easily managed cases. The autoimmune compromised still have to be very careful but the vaccine does not increase risk and definitely helps lower it.

And from the CDC this month:








						Comparative Effectiveness of Moderna...
					

This report describes COVID-19 vaccine effectiveness against hospitalizations for all three vaccines, with Moderna as the most effective against hospitalization.




					www.cdc.gov
				




Bottom line. Everybody should read up on all available information and make their own choice. Whatever that choice is will get no criticism or lectures from me.


----------



## Dragonlady (Sep 20, 2021)

007 said:


> Well, since this isn't a "political" topic, I'll continue, as pleasantly as I can... I don't know why you don't know what everyone else knows, because the information about how many people have either had an adverse reaction or suffered injury or DIED from the messenger RNA shots ABOUNDS on the internet, much of what comes straight from the CDC's own VEARS reporting on their website. Also, those who have gotten the shot are 27 times more likely to catch COVID than someone with natural immunity, see Israel, they're learning the hard way, and the vaccinated that do catch covid are suffering far worse symptoms than had they not got the shot. A simple search of the facts is all one needs to do, but be aware that google and microsoft search engines either bury most of the information or delete it entirely. Why? Because they're are both invested in financial gain from these experimental shots, not to mention Bill Gates is a depopulationist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't take medical advice from the internet.  I have a doctor and other medical professionals who I know and trust have my best interests at heart, and he submitted my name to be vaccinated FIRST.  

I especially don't take advice from bloggers, and websites named "duckduckgo.com", since there is no way of verifying whether anything they have posted is true or not.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 20, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> I don't take medical advice from the internet.  I have a doctor and other medical professionals who I know and trust have my best interests at heart, and he submitted my name to be vaccinated FIRST.
> 
> I especially don't take advice from bloggers, and websites named "duckduckgo.com", since there is no way of verifying whether anything they have posted is true or not.



Gentle point: duckduckgo is a search engine like Internet Explorer, Edge, Google, etc. and not its own information site. The link just takes you to a series of links duckduckgo pulled up on the subject.

But I agree that all information of all types on the internet, especially social media or highly partisan sites should be checked and rechecked for verification before accepting it as fact.

For instance I generally trust the information from the highly respected Mayo Clinic site and a wealth of information re COVID and the vaccines can be found here:








						Get the facts about COVID-19 vaccines
					

Find out about the COVID-19 vaccines, the benefits of COVID-19 vaccination and the possible side effects.




					www.mayoclinic.org
				




But even information on the Mayo Clinic site I will check out with other trusted sources just in case they missed something.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 20, 2021)

For instance, my niece is still working age, has no known autoimmune issues, healthy as a horse, never catches anything. But she and her mom, my sister-in-law, started coming down with symptoms about 20 days ago. After several days of worsening symptoms they were both hospitalized. My sister-in-law had much more precarious health issues being diabetic and recently treated for cancer, but oddly she had the lighter case, did get better, and was released from the hospital yesterday, still weak and feeling exhausted, but out of immediate danger. Her daughter, our niece, however, got steadily worse and was transported to Little Rock with better facilities. She has been 15 days in ICU on 100% oxygen though blessedly she is beginning to improve some now and did not have to be put on a respirator.

Both had been strong anti-vaxxers.  They aren't anymore.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## Dajjal (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 21, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> I don't take medical advice from the internet.  I have a doctor and other medical professionals who I know and trust have my best interests at heart, and he submitted my name to be vaccinated FIRST.
> 
> I especially don't take advice from bloggers, and websites named "duckduckgo.com", since there is no way of verifying whether anything they have posted is true or not.


DuckDuckGo is a search engine not a website, it can be used on any browser.  Of course they do have a web site for info, downloading, etc.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 21, 2021)

Had the catheter removed yesterday, so far so good.  Other than that I'm definitely doing better, getting  things done that I've seriously procrastinated on. 

Right now I'm cold and it's only 71 degrees outside........  Inside the house is much cooler.  When I go to bed I turn on the swamp cooler or just the fan depending on the outside temperature and sleep bundled in blankets, I like it cold when I sleep.  The problem is in the morning when I get up it's usually quite chilly in the house (great insulation) so I turn off the swamp/fan and put on a thick terry robe.  It will stay comfortably cool until early to mid afternoon when I have to turn the swamp back on.  
Add to that the fact I've acclimated to the temps out here, I'm quite comfortable even when the temperature hits the mid 90s, start feeling cool when the temps drop below 70.


----------



## Dragonlady (Sep 21, 2021)

Our federal election was yesterday.  $610 million later, we have the exact same government that we had before the election.  Justine Trudeau is the Prime Minister and leader of a minority government.  Liberals won 158 seats, 12 short of a majority 170 in the House (157 in 2019);  Conservatives won 119 seats (121); the French separatist Bloq Quebecois 34 seats (32), the NDP 25 (24) Greens 2 (3).  This is quite literally the same Parliament we started with.  The Saskatchewan Premier called it "The most pointless election in Canadian history".  Pretty much.  

In August, people started buying my kids athletic wear again.  I'm now getting ready for the Christmas season.  restocking after 18 months of lockdowns and training centres being closed.  I've had my website for 5 years and this was my best summer ever.  Today, a woman who bought a boy's tuxedo outfit in August, asked about an outfit for a "Christmas Exhibition".  I gave her a couple of ideas and she's gone to talk to her son and his coach.  

As we get ready to celebrate my friend's birthday, we're harvesting all of the special plants in her garden.  We have multiple varieties being harvested.  The indicas will be cooked down to make salves and pain creams.  The sativas are being trimmed, dried and sampled.  I have 4 lemon haze plants (hybrid).  Lovely smoke, smooth, good high, nice pain relief.  The big 12 footer should yield 2 lbs.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 21, 2021)

Tomorrow is the official first day of fall and it's showing here.  It only got up to 82 and I never even turned on my swamp cooler or just the fan, it stayed that comfortable in the house.  Tonight it's getting down to 49 but right now it's 66 degrees and I'm wearing my heavy terry robe........  Pretty soon the swamp cooler will need to be winterized and the wall heater pilots lit.  
Seems like this last summer just flew by.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 21, 2021)

BTW, my wife's 2004 Prius has been sitting for a year and a half, finally hooked it up to my portable jump starter/power pack and let it run for about 3 hours.  That was a couple of days ago and it's still holding a charge.  Unfortunately the new tires I put on it a couple of years ago are shot, almost completely flat with cracks showing all around the outside of the tires.  Looks like it will need new ones.  **sigh**


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 22, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> BTW, my wife's 2004 Prius has been sitting for a year and a half, finally hooked it up to my portable jump starter/power pack and let it run for about 3 hours.  That was a couple of days ago and it's still holding a charge.  Unfortunately the new tires I put on it a couple of years ago are shot, almost completely flat with cracks showing all around the outside of the tires.  Looks like it will need new ones.  **sigh**



Yes when I still had my little Impreza Outback we weren't driving it even 200 miles a year so it would sit weeks on time in the garage. Our dealership service dept. said it wouldn't hurt it and we didn't need to service it, but that the tires would likely deteriorate. Odd that they do that just doing nothing.

Glad you seem to be done with the catheter issue. Hopefully you're well on the road to wellness if not already there.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 23, 2021)

I always enjoyed our chickens when I was a kid--some were pets, some made great fried chicken dinners, and there's nothing quite like fresh eggs. But the chicken coop was never much to look out. Downright ugly actually.

But now as a city girl, I could handle chickens with this in the back yard.


----------



## beautress (Sep 23, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> I always enjoyed our chickens when I was a kid--some were pets, some made great fried chicken dinners, and there's nothing quite like fresh eggs. But the chicken coop was never much to look out. Downright ugly actually.
> 
> But now as a city girl, I could handle chickens with this in the back yard.
> 
> View attachment 543205View attachment 543206View attachment 543207View attachment 543208View attachment 543209


That's  beautiful chicken home, Foxfyre. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## beautress (Sep 23, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Tomorrow is the official first day of fall and it's showing here.  It only got up to 82 and I never even turned on my swamp cooler or just the fan, it stayed that comfortable in the house.  Tonight it's getting down to 49 but right now it's 66 degrees and I'm wearing my heavy terry robe........  Pretty soon the swamp cooler will need to be winterized and the wall heater pilots lit.
> Seems like this last summer just flew by.


We had so much rain into August. This week we had a couple of blue northers so instead of roasting and steaming, the Sam Houston National Forest got renewing rain almost daily throughout all summer months.

 Goodnight everybody. I have immersed myself in learning Spanish lately. I think it takes about 15 years to really get into spanish speaking. 

Bless all of you.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 24, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> I always enjoyed our chickens when I was a kid--some were pets, *some made great fried chicken dinners*, and there's nothing quite like fresh eggs. But the chicken coop was never much to look out. Downright ugly actually.
> 
> But now as a city girl, I could handle chickens with this in the back yard.


How they did it in the olden days. I couldn't eat an animal I had a relationship of sorts with though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 24, 2021)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> How they did it in the olden days. I couldn't eat an animal I had a relationship of sorts with though.


Me either now. Didn't bother my parents though and I didn't have to participate in the killing, plucking, etc. I remember a friend long ago--I was still in my 20's and he was in probably his 70's at the time, but he was a Texas cattle rancher with as he put it with all mother cows. He sold the calvesonce they became steers. He mentioned to me one time that he was looking for some good beef for his freezer.  I said you raise cattle and you don't eat your own beef? He said no. He couldn't see them born, care for them, feed them. raise them and then eat them.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 25, 2021)

Saturday morning.

Gato negro no bueno!

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Dragonlady (Sep 26, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> I always enjoyed our chickens when I was a kid--some were pets, some made great fried chicken dinners, and there's nothing quite like fresh eggs. But the chicken coop was never much to look out. Downright ugly actually.
> 
> But now as a city girl, I could handle chickens with this in the back yard.
> 
> View attachment 543205View attachment 543206View attachment 543207View attachment 543208View attachment 543209



One of my friends in Australia has one of these coops in her yard but quite a bit smaller - 3 chicken size.  It came in a kit and she built it herself.   My oldest daughter really wanted one of these but they're expensive.

My youngest and her two kids were here on the weekend.  We had a ball but it was exhausting.  I spent all day Friday getting all of the sewing stuff out of the living room and kitchen, since I'd turned the whole apartment into a work room.  Then all day today turning it back into a work area.

My daughter was going to pick my fabric up at the supplier and bring it to me but they forgot to leave it in the "drop box" for her to pick up after hours.  They're shipping it to me tomorrow, and I'll have it Tuesday. 

We have tickets for Friday night's Blue Jay/Baltimore game with two of my Toronto friends I haven't seen since January of 2020.  My neighbour is driving me to the GO station, and I'll take the GO train to Toronto early in the day.  

Then a week tomorrow, we're having my friend's birthday party at the Fort Erie Racetrack!


----------



## gipper (Sep 27, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> One of my friends in Australia has one of these coops in her yard but quite a bit smaller - 3 chicken size.  It came in a kit and she built it herself.   My oldest daughter really wanted one of these but they're expensive.
> 
> My youngest and her two kids were here on the weekend.  We had a ball but it was exhausting.  I spent all day Friday getting all of the sewing stuff out of the living room and kitchen, since I'd turned the whole apartment into a work room.  Then all day today turning it back into a work area.
> 
> ...


Busy busy…


----------



## 007 (Sep 27, 2021)

My cousin Carlene just died... Carlene K. Stadele Obituary - Visitation & Funeral Information

Strong, healthy, vibrant... got the clot shot and two weeks later she was dead from heart failure. He kids had her quickly cremated because they didn't want an autopsy done on her, but her heart quit, a typical response to the clot shot. She died of Myocarditis. You can't tell me the poison clot shot didn't kill her.

The numbers of people the shot has killed and injured is being suppressed. The CDC, the FDA, the WHO, they've all got their fingers in the clot shot pie and nary a damn thing they say can be believed. If these shots are so "safe," then why does big pharma need "immunity" from liability for injury or death? Doctors and hospitals are also compromised because we all know how it works. They get PAID to treat covid cases, so if they don't have any, they'll surely MAKE a few. Funny how the common cold and the flu have virtually VANISHED. There are TWELVE NEW BILLIONAIRES now from pushing this shot, and you can bet they will NOT STOP until they've milked this scamdemic for every penny they can. GREED is a very powerful motivator for some. They will keep this up until too many have died and people go out with pitch forks and torches and want lynch those responsible for all the death.

Pfizer CEO Says “Normal Life” Won’t Return Without Regular COVID Vaccinations

In any case, the world is waking up. Israel, the most vaxxed nation on earth has more covid infection cases now than it had before the clot shot. How could that possibly be? Well, there's also hard empirical evidence that shows the unvaccinated with natural immunity are 27 times LESS likely to catch covid.

Press conference on Monday, 9/20/2021 / Cause of Death After COVID-19 Vaccination & Undeclared Components of the COVID-19 Vaccines


----------



## 007 (Sep 27, 2021)

Some more good reading for anyone curious to learn what they don't want you to know...

COVID Jabs Are Killing Two People for Every Person Saved


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 27, 2021)

Really sorry for your loss 007.  I am still grieving the loss of my sister who was vaxxed and still succumbed to COVID but she already was in heart failure and other issues and no ability to fight it off.

Without an autopsy it cannot be determined there was no other hidden cause, but the risks of the vaccine are acknowledged by the medical profession as real. And rare. Again medical professional I know and trust as well as those I read say the risks of the virus far far exceed the risks of the vaccine. My beloved unvaccinated niece is beginning her third week in ICU fighting for her life. COVID has steadily progressed and she had to be put on a ventilator two days ago. She was another who was healthy as a horse and had no known underlying issues. Her mother and husband conversely had very light cases and are fine now.

Myocarditis can be as easily caused by most any virus and yes from vaccines as happens occasionally with COVID vax. One of my closest friends is a medical doctor and got myocarditis from the flu. She eventually had to have a heart transplant. Was on our vigil list for a long time.

Again I respect anybody's choice to get the vax or not according to what is best for them. I oppose government mandates. But the evidence is pretty strong that the risk of the vaccination for most is far less than risk of complications or death from the virus. So I hope everyone will read all the information and opinions and draw their own conclusions.









						The Link Between Myocarditis and COVID-19 mRNA Vaccines
					

As cases of myocarditis are being monitored, the benefits of mRNA COVID-19 vaccination far outweigh the risk of myocarditis, doctors say.




					www.yalemedicine.org
				











						Myocarditis, Pericarditis and Cardiomyopathy After COVID-19 Vaccination
					






					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 27, 2021)

It is said there is a mountain lion in this photo?


----------



## gipper (Sep 27, 2021)

007 said:


> My cousin Carlene just died... Carlene K. Stadele Obituary - Visitation & Funeral Information
> 
> Strong, healthy, vibrant... got the clot shot and two weeks later she was dead from heart failure. He kids had her quickly cremated because they didn't want an autopsy done on her, but her heart quit, a typical response to the clot shot. She died of Myocarditis. You can't tell me the poison clot shot didn't kill her.
> 
> ...


It is all so appalling, yet millions of Americans eagerly await their booster shot. Crazy!

Why anyone trusts these big pharma firms is absurd. They all have a long history of fines and penalties for bad behavior, their products cause massive death and suffering, yet they are making enormous profits off the vax for which they have full immunity. Apparently this outrageous corruption is missed by many Americans.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Dragonlady (Sep 27, 2021)

gipper said:


> Busy busy…



After basically sitting at home from Christmas until early September, it's such a relief to be getting out again.  Ontario has been locked down tighter than a duck's butt since before Christmas. 

We were really pissed here because all of the good beaches in our county are owned by RV Campsites, and were "members only" last year, and the public beach at the provincial park was closed.  This was true last year and this year, but everything changing now because we're 80% vaxxed here.  Everything is now re-opening - vaccine passport required.

Our movie theatres just opened, church services are going live again, and we can go out to dinner in a restaurant with people we don't live with, provided you're vaxxed.  Two weeks ago, I went shopping at the outlet mall for the first time since March, 2020.  It's been closed since the lockdown started because little of what they sell is classed as "essential".  A number of the lesser know chains were still closed due to lack of staffing but all the big name stores - Saks (off Fifth), Coach, Nike, Vans, Old Navy, Calvin Klein were open.  

My bank account is flush.  No dining out with friends, no sporting events, no fall fairs, for 18 months, and limited hair cuts and shopping.  It adds up.  My best friend is shopping for a condo in Puerto Vallarta, so I need to renew my passport.

They're allowing 30,000 people into the SkyDome this weekend for the first time.  It's unlikely that the playoff spots will be finalized by Friday so the Dome is gonna be crazy this weekend.  We sent 4 players to the Starting All Star game this year.  The last time that happened, we won the World Series.  Toronto is a batshit crazy sports town.  

This is the video they made of the last time the Blue Jays made the play offs.  It's a fair reflection of Blue Jay fans, but the team is completely different this time.  The 2015 team was a rental, except for Jose Bauttista and Kevin Pillar.  My team jersey is still Bauttista.  I can't decide which of the new kids to get:  Vladdy, Gurriel, Bichette, or Hernandez.  But these are OUR kids.  We raised them.  They've played together through the minors, and won championships at every level.  Now they're all in the bigs together and playing like they've always been here.

This is the 2015 video.  We hope to replicate the fan reaction at the end of the video on Friday night.


----------



## gipper (Sep 27, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> After basically sitting at home from Christmas until early September, it's such a relief to be getting out again.  Ontario has been locked down tighter than a duck's butt since before Christmas.
> 
> We were really pissed here because all of the good beaches in our county are owned by RV Campsites, and were "members only" last year, and the public beach at the provincial park was closed.  This was true last year and this year, but everything changing now because we're 80% vaxxed here.  Everything is now re-opening - vaccine passport required.
> 
> ...


Love the city of Toronto and the nation of Canada. Too bad your government is just as bad if not worse than the US.

As a full time RVer headed for Florida for the winter, I’m hoping the Canadians can’t enter the US. I know this is rather selfish and a feel for any Canadian stuck in the great white north. However the RV parks won’t be so crowded if the Canucks can’t come.

That video should use a Rush song. Wouldn’t it be more appropriate?


----------



## 007 (Sep 27, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> It is said there is a mountain lion in this photo?
> 
> View attachment 544475


I see 'em.


----------



## 007 (Sep 27, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Really sorry for your loss 007.  I am still grieving the loss of my sister who was vaxxed and still succumbed to COVID but she already was in heart failure and other issues and no ability to fight it off.
> 
> Without an autopsy it cannot be determined there was no other hidden cause, but the risks of the vaccine are acknowledged by the medical profession as real. And rare. Again medical professional I know and trust as well as those I read say the risks of the virus far far exceed the risks of the vaccine. My beloved unvaccinated niece is beginning her third week in ICU fighting for her life. COVID has steadily progressed and she had to be put on a ventilator two days ago. She was another who was healthy as a horse and had no known underlying issues. Her mother and husband conversely had very light cases and are fine now.
> 
> ...


Really sorry to hear about your niece. I pray she pulls through.

The thing about around here, the population of this little burg is 1,300. We don't have lots of strangers in town and we don't have any known cases of covid here either. Carlene went from a healthy person to dead in nothing flat. Had she had medical issues severe enough I'm sure she wouldn't have been so energetic. She'd have seen a doctor and I'm sure I'd have heard about it. My bet is one of her kids talked her into the shot, and that killed their mother sure as shit, and I totally disagree this shot is saving more people than it harms. As I mentioned Israel is 75-80% vaxed and they're having more cases of covid than when they weren't. The vaccination is experimental. There's much they don't know about it even yet, but some facts are clear, it causes an auto immune disorder that can actually make you worse if you catch covid, and it can cause your immune system to attack your own body, and then theres the microscopic blood clotting that can kill an already compromised person rather quickly, to taking months, even years to kill a healthy person. The only test that will show if you have blood clotting is the D-Dimer. If you've gotten the mRNA shot, I'd suggest you get that test. You'll at least know what to expect. It can also kill you minutes after it's injected, or cause a myriad of other injuries.

My doctor at the VA recommended I get the shot way last year. My response was "hell no." I'm healthy, I have O negative blood which gives me a 24-25% less chance of catching covid, for reasons unknown, on top of the survival rate being 99.875%, I'll take my chances of living through it if I catch it, and then not have to worry about it because natural immunity is the best thing you can have, even against the variants.

I've spent hours every day pouring over everything I could read about this virus, and the one thing that stands out the most is, this panic over it is so overblown it's mind numbing, and masks have absolutely no science behind wearing them at all. The statistical difference of people wearing masks to deterring the spread of covid is so miniscule that it's barely even calculable. It's insignificant. So there's some other reason behind all this rabid mask mandating, and I think it's simply control. Put your mask on, shut up, don't ask why, just do what you're told. It's disheartening to see so many people just blindly comply with such foolishness'.

--------------------------------

IT’S OFFICIAL – Official Data shows more people have died because of the Covid Vaccines in 6 months than people who have died of Covid-19 in 15 months​
IT’S OFFICIAL – Official Data shows more people have died because of the Covid Vaccines in 6 months than people who have died of Covid-19 in 15 months


----------



## Dragonlady (Sep 27, 2021)

gipper said:


> Love the city of Toronto and the nation of Canada. Too bad your government is just as bad if not worse than the US.
> 
> As a full time RVer headed for Florida for the winter, I’m hoping the Canadians can’t enter the US. I know this is rather selfish and a feel for any Canadian stuck in the great white north. However the RV parks won’t be so crowded if the Canucks can’t come.
> 
> That video should use a Rush song. Wouldn’t it be more appropriate?



I have a lot of snowbird relatives and friends.  I had no interest in going to Florida when I was younger.  I went skiing in winter, but these days with arthritis in my knees, hips, and hands, escaping the cold is looking better and better.  

I don't blame you for wanting more space in the RV parks.  My daughter and SIL have a 30 foot trailer - the biggest trailer you can get without a fifth wheel.  The first park they were at was really nice but they had the trailers just jammed in with little space between them.  No privacy at all.  Best Lake Erie beach in the county but they moved to a private man-made lake inland, where they had twice as much lot for half the money.  

 You're absolutely right about the Rush song, although I can't think of one that's appropriate.  Geddy Lee is a HUGE Jays fans, and has season's tickets in the second row behind home plate.  








Getting film of lightning hitting the CN Tower is easy.  It gets hit about 75 times per year, so if you want pictures of lightning hitting the tower, just wait for the next thunderstorm.


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Big Black Dog (Sep 29, 2021)

Well, I just got discharged from the hospital last night at 6:00.  I was admitted on Friday. The verdict is I have lung cancer.  Don’t know exactly which type I have because it will take several days for the biopsy results to come in.  Seems like when you’re just about to win the rat race they get faster rats.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 29, 2021)

Haven't been around much and not in the CS either.  Don't know why. But for an update....I still hate this place. I still want out. I am back on the waiting list to the one I had to decline recently due to MrGs health and not wanting to find new docs for him but that all changed recently.

He fell 3 days ago at Ace Hardware right outside their front doors. Smacked his head really bad, bled a pint of blood while waiting for the ER that the employees called (ambulance). They kept him for 7 hours for tests and a ct scan to make sure nothing was broken. Good thing he has a hard head cuz that was a bad fall. Skinned up his arm and tore his pinky almost off trying to break the fall. The nurse at the ER called me and told me what happened, that I could not come due to "covid" (eyeroll) but they would keep an eyeball on him and try to keep him in stitches (she was making a joke, to which I laughed cuz she said he is a talkative one and was joking around but since they didn't know him they were not sure if the joking around was a scrambled brain or just his way with dealing with the pain). 

Anyway, he is home now, a black eye that makes him look like a one eyed raccoon, stitches all over  his forehead and finger...but not in as much pain as he was. Imma gonna go take a gander really good where he fell to make sure it was just his big assed feet he tripped over or if it was something else that tripped him. 

Sorry to hear 007s situation and bigblackdog's as well. I'm hoping MrG does not have the same experience with his lungs, but that test is not for another 6 months to "see if it grows" (another eye roll. Nothing like letting it spread for another 6 months IF it is the Big C), and his gall bladder surgery was to be the 30th of this month which also had to be postponed. He said having 4 holes in his gut along with the hole in his head would be too much and I agreed.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 29, 2021)

Oh, and I will NEVER take their poison shot. NEVER. I didn't know the discussion of being vaxxed or not would be discussed in here. I am very VERY against that shit being pushed on everyone and avoid the topic whenever possible because its BULLSHIT in my opinion. So there. Said my piece. MrG got his shots some time ago. I told him he's a fool. I'm surprised they didn't say he fell from covid, got stitches due to covid, had pain due to covid. And if he had died from loss of blood..of course it would have been due to covid  .

The whole subject pisses me off. So...I wish everyone well and will see ya's later.


----------



## gipper (Sep 29, 2021)

Wow!  A lot of bad news in here. Sorry to hear of all the troubles and wish everyone the best.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 29, 2021)

gipper said:


> Wow!  A lot of bad news in here. Sorry to hear of all the troubles and wish everyone the best.


I second this.  It seems to be a 'when it rains, it pours' time in the CS.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 29, 2021)

Big Black Dog said:


> Well, I just got discharged from the hospital last night at 6:00.  I was admitted on Friday. The verdict is I have lung cancer.  Don’t know exactly which type I have because it will take several days for the biopsy results to come in.  Seems like when you’re just about to win the rat race they get faster rats.



Really sorry to hear that.


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Dragonlady (Sep 29, 2021)

I am so sorry to hear of your diagnosis, Big Black Dog.  The only Canadian I know personally to have gone to the US for treatment is a guy I used to date who got lung cancer.  He went to Boston for an experimental treatment about 5 years ago.  He got himself shot through with radiation, and they lit him up like a Christmas tree, but it worked.  It killed the cancer, and he's still living.  I'll include you in my prayers for those here.

I got my hair cut and coloured today, and she sugared my eyebrows as well.  I don't want to go to Toronto, looking like a bag lady.  My oldest daughter makes jokes about me always being properly dressed to go into town.  We live in the country now.  No one cares.  I care.  

I haven't ridden public transit in nearly two years, and public transit in and out of Toronto is cattle cars during rush hour.  But I'm not travelling during rush hour, either way.  My commuter riding friends tell me that crowding is no longer an issue because so many people are now working from home.  That's true of the highways as well.

The library laminated my vaccine slip, which I need to get into the SkyDome, as well as restaurants, etc.  While I was at the Library, we talked about their "Knitting Club".  I was one of two women leading the learn to knit program at the library, and they said we'd be starting it up soon.  I've had a number of people stop me on the street and ask when we were going to do that again.


----------



## Mortimer (Oct 1, 2021)

First vaccine jabb Pfizer im so far ok I don't notice much


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 1, 2021)

Big Black Dog said:


> Well, I just got discharged from the hospital last night at 6:00.  I was admitted on Friday. The verdict is I have lung cancer.  Don’t know exactly which type I have because it will take several days for the biopsy results to come in.  Seems like when you’re just about to win the rat race they get faster rats.


Geez BBD, what's next?  But hopefully they caught it early enough to be quickly and easily curable. One of my favorite nieces was recently diagnosed but they caught it early and six months later she is cancer free. My prayer is the same for you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 1, 2021)

Mortimer said:


> First vaccine jabb Pfizer im so far ok I don't notice much


Yeah the first one we breezed through. The second somewhat more side effect reaction but nothing we weren't told could happen and we quickly returned to normal.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 1, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> View attachment 545213


Only way I'm going up or down that ramp in a wheel chair or even walking is if there's 4 or 5 strong guys up there pulling or holding me back with a strong rope.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 2, 2021)

Good night, afternoon, morning wherever you are darlinks. I really do love you guys. May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here. Meanwhile we pray or send positive vibes or keep vigil for:

Harper, the inspiration for the vigil list.
Kat for wellness
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Nosmo King for healing and health & wholeness.
Gracie & Dennis for the best possible housing solution.
Beautress for continued recovery & wholeness.
Dragonlady for the best possible outcome for her knee.
Ringel - for continued healing and wellness.
Beautress's friend for comfort/healing.
Ollie & his brother for continued improvement.
Hombre's niece Connie still in ICU & on a ventilator with COVID.
Healing for Mr. Gracie.
Big Black Dog for a good diagnosis and plan to get well.

And we keep the light on so others who have been away can find their way back and we hope they will.

*Autumn in Wisconsin*


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 2, 2021)

Had my first visit with the oncologist yesterday.  My diagnosis is stage 3 squamous cell cancer.  we reviewed the Cat scans and in my right lung there are two tumors.  One is very large and the other is smaller.  Together they have covered about 2/3’s of my right lung which is the cause of my shortness of breath and constant fatigue.  Lab work was drawn to determine if I could use Tagrisso as a medication.  I am scheduled for a Pet Scan on Oct 7th to determine if the cancer has spread to other areas within my body.  I will see the oncologist again on Oct 11th and treatment will then begin.  Most likely it will be chemotherapy.  Prognosis is guarded.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 2, 2021)

Saturday morning!

Hunting season gearing up....Let's be careful out there.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 2, 2021)

Big Black Dog said:


> Had my first visit with the oncologist yesterday.  My diagnosis is stage 3 squamous cell cancer.  we reviewed the Cat scans and in my right lung there are two tumors.  One is very large and the other is smaller.  Together they have covered about 2/3’s of my right lung which is the cause of my shortness of breath and constant fatigue.  Lab work was drawn to determine if I could use Tagrisso as a medication.  I am scheduled for a Pet Scan on Oct 7th to determine if the cancer has spread to other areas within my body.  I will see the oncologist again on Oct 11th and treatment will then begin.  Most likely it will be chemotherapy.  Prognosis is guarded.


Which is it, small squamous or non-small squamous?  

Whichever it is prayers up for you!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 2, 2021)

The Rockies in the fall.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 2, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> It is said there is a mountain lion in this photo?
> 
> View attachment 544475


Yup, it's there looking at the camera.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 3, 2021)

Big Black Dog said:


> Had my first visit with the oncologist yesterday.  My diagnosis is stage 3 squamous cell cancer.  we reviewed the Cat scans and in my right lung there are two tumors.  One is very large and the other is smaller.  Together they have covered about 2/3’s of my right lung which is the cause of my shortness of breath and constant fatigue.  Lab work was drawn to determine if I could use Tagrisso as a medication.  I am scheduled for a Pet Scan on Oct 7th to determine if the cancer has spread to other areas within my body.  I will see the oncologist again on Oct 11th and treatment will then begin.  Most likely it will be chemotherapy.  Prognosis is guarded.


Not what you wanted to hear of course, but medical science has come a long way. Prayers up.


----------



## Mindful (Oct 4, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Yeah the first one we breezed through. The second somewhat more side effect reaction but nothing we weren't told could happen and we quickly returned to normal.



I had some nasty side effects from the second Pfizer.


----------



## _Alexa_ (Oct 4, 2021)

Hey everyone  sorry not been around I hope everyone  is good


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 5, 2021)

_Alexa_ said:


> Hey everyone  sorry not been around I hope everyone  is good


Welcome back. Hope all is good with you and yours.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 5, 2021)

So I'm hearing that we could have a 2021 toilet paper shortage? Hombre and I really didn't need any but I went ahead and ordered a supply from Amazon just in case, but not seeing any problem in stores here yet. But. . .


----------



## beautress (Oct 5, 2021)

Big Black Dog said:


> Had my first visit with the oncologist yesterday.  My diagnosis is stage 3 squamous cell cancer.  we reviewed the Cat scans and in my right lung there are two tumors.  One is very large and the other is smaller.  Together they have covered about 2/3’s of my right lung which is the cause of my shortness of breath and constant fatigue.  Lab work was drawn to determine if I could use Tagrisso as a medication.  I am scheduled for a Pet Scan on Oct 7th to determine if the cancer has spread to other areas within my body.  I will see the oncologist again on Oct 11th and treatment will then begin.  Most likely it will be chemotherapy.  Prognosis is guarded.


Prayers up, Big Black Dog.


----------



## beautress (Oct 5, 2021)

007 said:


> My cousin Carlene just died... Carlene K. Stadele Obituary - Visitation & Funeral Information
> 
> Strong, healthy, vibrant... got the clot shot and two weeks later she was dead from heart failure. He kids had her quickly cremated because they didn't want an autopsy done on her, but her heart quit, a typical response to the clot shot. She died of Myocarditis. You can't tell me the poison clot shot didn't kill her.
> 
> ...


Prayers up for Carlene, you and your family circle family, and all those who have bad reactions to shots that are supposed to give immunity not take it away. I retired over 12 years ago and have had severe immuno disorders to them. I'm glad I live in the state of my birth. When I had knee replacement surgery a few months back, I told them of some of the truly bad problems the shots caused, and they backed off with no further adieu. I've felt a lot better since then and can walk without pain since the surgery. And all my asthma and allergies haven't bothered me since. I'm so sorry for people who are being forced to get shots when there is a chance they will suffer and die from it.


----------



## Dragonlady (Oct 5, 2021)

Prayers for you Big Black Dog.  I have a friend who survived lung cancer - experimental treatment in Boston about 5 years ago.  He's the only Canadian I know who went to the US for treatment for anything.

This weekend was EVERYTHING I could have hoped for being my first outing since this pandemic started.  Travel went smoothly and easily.  I'm not a fan of GO trains.  The seats aren't very comfortable, but travelling outside of rush hour there were few people on the train.  That was a theme all weekend.

I dropped my luggage off at my friend's condo and then went shopping until he finished his last class of the week. After class, my friend got himself some dinner, and we set out for the ballpark, meeting our other friend when we got to the Skydome.  Our seats were on the 5th deck behind home plate.  It was loud, it was fun, and we did the wave, as well as the 7th inning stretch.  OKay, Blue Jays, let's play ball.  Sadly, despite sweeping Baltimore, we didn't get enough help elsewhere, and our season is done, but it was a blast from start to finish.

When we got to my friend's house, I was telling him about our discussion here last week about Geddy Lee, and he had no idea that Geddy has season's tickets.  I showed him the pictures.  He asked if Geddy was there tonight.  He had recorded the game so we checked out the recording, and there was Geddy Lee right behind home plate.

Yesterday was my friend's birthday, and I went with her and her sister to Fort Erie to the horse races.  I haven't been to the track since I lived in Toronto, and not very often then, usually as part of some group outing through work.  But I am a huge horse fan, and I used to work at a small town racetrack taking bets when I was just out of school.  I put $20 in my jacket pocket and my budget is $2 per race.  When the $20 is gone, I'm done.  If I win, I can bet more.  When we left the track, I had $37.50 in my jacket pocket, and I spent $12 on food.  

Then the three of us went out to dinner.  The end of a great day!


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 6, 2021)

Hi all.  Doing good.  Had a follow up at the urology clinic, tested flow and retention, Docs are really pleased with my progress. 

Today I went out to the range to shoot my rifles, all but one did well, the castle nut holding the buffer tube to the receiver on my 7.62x39 carbine came loose and the buffer spring detent (the spring/pin combo holding the buffer spring in) was no longer where it was supposed to be.  Found it and the detent spring in the main receiver, had to take it partially apart as the bolt carrier group was partially stuck back in the buffer tube.  Waiting on a new detent and spring.  
Otherwise I had a good time, of course I have a bunch of guns to clean........


----------



## _Alexa_ (Oct 8, 2021)

Good Morning I hope everyone is doing ok, I might be going for a walk at the coast today it's cold but dry so am going to wrap up warm, etc should be great, am a bit more active at the moment, trying to fit and focused as I find it helps my wellbeing a lot more if I am kind to myself. got support first but am free for the rest of the day.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 8, 2021)

_Alexa_ said:


> Good Morning I hope everyone is doing ok, I might be going for a walk at the coast today it's cold but dry so am going to wrap up warm, etc should be great, am a bit more active at the moment, trying to fit and focused as I find it helps my wellbeing a lot more if I am kind to myself. got support first but am free for the rest of the day.


Sounds good Alexa. In my never to be considered humble opinion, our health and happiness generally begins with loving ourselves enough to take care of ourselves and do what contributes to our well being.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 8, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Hi all.  Doing good.  Had a follow up at the urology clinic, tested flow and retention, Docs are really pleased with my progress.
> 
> Today I went out to the range to shoot my rifles, all but one did well, the castle nut holding the buffer tube to the receiver on my 7.62x39 carbine came loose and the buffer spring detent (the spring/pin combo holding the buffer spring in) was no longer where it was supposed to be.  Found it and the detent spring in the main receiver, had to take it partially apart as the bolt carrier group was partially stuck back in the buffer tube.  Waiting on a new detent and spring.
> Otherwise I had a good time, of course I have a bunch of guns to clean........


Despite needing a major league translator for a lot of that paragraph, so happy to see things are looking up for you. Will keep you on the vigil list a bit longer though if that's okay.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 8, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Despite needing a major league translator for a lot of that paragraph, so happy to see things are looking up for you. Will keep you on the vigil list a bit longer though if that's okay.


Yup, ya need to know how an AR 15 works and what it's component parts are..........  In layman's terms it's one of the doohickeys that makes the gun go bang........


----------



## Oddball (Oct 9, 2021)

Saturday morning!

I'll just leave this here.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 9, 2021)

So far Hombre and I are handling the runaway inflation pretty well. We don't buy steak or other expensive cuts of meat these days and have found other ways to economize.

And now it looks like we'll need to substitute something else for the Thanksgiving turkey:


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 10, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> So far Hombre and I are handling the runaway inflation pretty well. We don't buy steak or other expensive cuts of meat these days and have found other ways to economize.
> 
> And now it looks like we'll need to substitute something else for the Thanksgiving turkey:
> View attachment 549664


How does wild roadrunner taste?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 10, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> How does wild roadrunner taste?


I have eaten prairie chicken, quail, pheasant, wild duck, goose, squab and dove. But I can honestly say I've never had roadrunner.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 10, 2021)

Got the results from the Pet Scan.  They are calling it non-small cell squamous cell lung cancer.  I see the oncologist Monday at 1315.  According to the results of the Pet Scan the cancer has not spread elsewhere within my body which is a good thing.  Hope the oncologist has some good tricks in his tool box.


----------



## beautress (Oct 10, 2021)

Good evening everyone. Just dropped in to say hello. I just enjoyed reading a few pages from a resourceful Spanish workbook for highschool age kids. The knowledge is slow as molasses, but I'm still trying to read bilingual books and use my Goodwill Spanish to English and vice versa. I returned a book to the library today and noticed regular hours now open at ten am. I could have sworn last week it opened at 9 am. People must be really worried about covid since the library opened at 8 am every day 12 years ago but were closed through covid months. For some reason Im falling asleep during the daytime probably due to a medicine and the sheer boredom of life ....... Best wishes

Oops wrote that last night and fell asleep. lol The interweb at USMB _remembers![/] Even when you sleep!!!   

​_


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 12, 2021)

Sometimes when I am updating the Vigil List I unintentionally drop a name off it that needs to be there. Please know this is not intended and let me know so I can put the name back on.

Good night, afternoon, morning wherever you are darlinks. I really do love you guys. May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here. Meanwhile we pray or send positive vibes or keep vigil for:

Harper, the inspiration for the vigil list.
Kat for wellness
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Nosmo King for healing and health & wholeness.
Gracie & Dennis for the best possible housing solution.
Beautress for continued recovery & wholeness.
Dragonlady for the best possible outcome for her knee.
Ringel - for continued healing and wellness.
Beautress's friend for comfort/healing.
Ollie & his brother for continued improvement.
Hombre's niece still in the hospital in critical condition with COVID. His twin sister also hospitalized for awhile and her son-in-law all had it, but have recovered.
Mindful's daughter for continued wellness.
Big Black Dog for the very best treatment and outcome.

And we keep the light on so others who have been away can find their way back and we hope they will.

*Autumn in New Mexico. The aspens put on a great show this year and our cotton woods are following suit.*


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 12, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Yup, ya need to know how an AR 15 works and what it's component parts are..........  In layman's terms it's one of the doohickeys that makes the gun go bang........


Okay that makes perfect sense. I don't need a translator for that. LOL.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 12, 2021)

Big Black Dog said:


> Got the results from the Pet Scan.  They are calling it non-small cell squamous cell lung cancer.  I see the oncologist Monday at 1315.  According to the results of the Pet Scan the cancer has not spread elsewhere within my body which is a good thing.  Hope the oncologist has some good tricks in his tool box.


Yes a very good thing with a much more favorable prognosis.


----------



## Dragonlady (Oct 12, 2021)

There was good news all around reading today.  I hope everyone's health scares continue to pan out to just be scares, and nothing you can't deal with.

All of our plants are now cut down and drying either in my friend's basement or my laundry room.  To say we had a bumper crop is a gross understatement.  I grew Lemon Haze from seeds I found in an ounce of pot I purchsed, but my friend grew an assortment from seeds she bought - Purple Kush, Gelato, Blue Cheese, and Death Bubba Kush.  I'm going to have enough pot to make some edibles.  It takes a LOT of pot.  My daughter uses and ounce and a half to make the butter for her brownie recipe.  I thought they would make nice Christmas gifts for friends.

I'm sewing like crazy, and can barely keep up with the orders.  Plus harvesting duties.  

Foxfire, please add My son and his family to your prayer list.  They are going through multiple health crises at the moment and prayers are needed for both his wife and their oldest child.  My son is trying to be strong all by himself, but he's having a real hard time.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 14, 2021)

Hooray for William Shatner, who has gone where no 90 year old has ever gone before.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 15, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> There was good news all around reading today.  I hope everyone's health scares continue to pan out to just be scares, and nothing you can't deal with.
> 
> All of our plants are now cut down and drying either in my friend's basement or my laundry room.  To say we had a bumper crop is a gross understatement.  I grew Lemon Haze from seeds I found in an ounce of pot I purchsed, but my friend grew an assortment from seeds she bought - Purple Kush, Gelato, Blue Cheese, and Death Bubba Kush.  I'm going to have enough pot to make some edibles.  It takes a LOT of pot.  My daughter uses and ounce and a half to make the butter for her brownie recipe.  I thought they would make nice Christmas gifts for friends.
> 
> ...


Just now saw this Dragonlady and will do.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 15, 2021)

Dajjal said:


> Hooray for William Shatner, who has gone where no 90 year old has ever gone before.


I agree Dajjal. I see so many making something negative out of that, but I was just thrilled. Watched the launch and the return live and Shatner's interview of what it was like for him. I was so happy for him and also a little jealous. But he earned his fortune fair and square and had every right for what might be his last amazing adventure. May we all be so lucky to still be having adventures at age 90.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 16, 2021)

_up-date.  Last Monday I was supposed to begin chemotherapy for my lung cancer.  I arrived at the oncologist office and was Immediately sent to the emergency room for admission due to a hemothorac caused by the lung biopsy I had several days before.  They put a chest tube in me and I was stable on Thursday and discharged from the hospital. On Monday I  will begin Chemotherapy. Hope the second attempt is a charm!_


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 16, 2021)

Big Black Dog said:


> _up-date.  Last Monday I was supposed to begin chemotherapy for my lung cancer.  I arrived at the oncologist office and was Immediately sent to the emergency room for admission due to a hemothorac caused by the lung biopsy I had several days before.  They put a chest tube in me and I was stable on Thursday and discharged from the hospital. On Monday I  will begin Chemotherapy. Hope the second attempt is a charm!_


Will have you on my critical prayer list BBD.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 16, 2021)

How many cats are there in this photo?


----------



## Oddball (Oct 16, 2021)

Saturday morning!

Pronoun trouble and shotguns don't mix during hunting season.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 16, 2021)

Dajjal said:


> How many cats are there in this photo?
> View attachment 552460


Well since the logical answer is three, can we assume there's another or others hidden in there?


----------



## lg325 (Oct 17, 2021)

4  look closer and to the left  a tabby is to the left of the black cat at the top


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 17, 2021)

lg325 said:


> 4  look closer and to the left  a tabby is to the left of the black cat at the top


By golly you're right. He's there hidden in plain sight.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## boedicca (Oct 17, 2021)

Happy Sunday, Cawfee Shawp Peeps!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 17, 2021)

boedicca said:


> Happy Sunday, Cawfee Shawp Peeps!


Welcome back Boe. Always a pleasure when you drop by.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 17, 2021)

Things I learned on vacation in Gulf Shores Al
Flew into Nashville and drove down. Nashville has the craziest drivers and worst hwy system I have seen. Downright crazy.

Ya stop at Joe Pattis for the best seafood. Bought some smoked salmon cut tissue paper thin. You can put that on anything including chocolate cake.

Dont like a really crowded beach. Off time and it was still jumping, If I went back it'd be later in the yr.

Hit the Belle Meade Mansion in Nashville on way back. IF I remember right almost every Derby winner can trace its bloodline back to 2 of their original Studs.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 17, 2021)

On a sadder note the nicest guy at work passed away while I was gone. Covid related. Jay was heavy but not sloppy heavy.  Jay was an all around asset both in production and morale. Never saw him angry or depressed. LAte 20's recently married with a child on the way, just hitting one of the sweet spots of life.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 18, 2021)

Manonthestreet said:


> On a sadder note the nicest guy at work passed away while I was gone. Covid related. Jay was heavy but not sloppy heavy.  Jay was an all around asset both in production and morale. Never saw him angry or depressed. LAte 20's recently married with a child on the way, just hitting one of the sweet spots of life.


Sorry for the loss of your friend. There's simply no rhyme or reason to how this strange virus is going to affect people. Some barely have symptoms and some get really sick no matter what they do. My niece is still fighting for her life going on six weeks in ICU. But her husband and mom, my sister-in-law, who came down with it at the same time didn't need hospitalization or a lot of treatment.  Well the sister-in-law did spend a couple of nights in the local hospital for observation but never really got sick and they discharged her. Why Connie, pillar of the family, healthy and strong as a horse, all round terrific person is so sick, I don't know.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 18, 2021)

Good night, afternoon, morning wherever you are darlinks. I really do love you guys. May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here. Meanwhile we pray or send positive vibes or keep vigil for:

Harper, the inspiration for the vigil list.
Kat for wellness
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Nosmo King for healing and health & wholeness.
Gracie & Dennis for the best possible housing solution.
Beautress for continued recovery & wholeness.
Dragonlady for the best possible outcome for her knee.
Ringel - for continued healing and wellness.
Beautress's friend for comfort/healing.
Ollie & his brother for continued improvement.
Hombre's niece still in the hospital in critical condition with COVID.
Mindful's daughter for continued wellness.
Dragonlady's son and family for wellness.
Big Black Dog for the very best treatment and outcome.

And we keep the light on so others who have been away can find their way back and we hope they will.

*2021 Autumn foliage tour of the Texas Panhandle*


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 18, 2021)

A woman and a man were seated next to each other on a long flight. The man asked if she would like to play a fun game. She politely declined and rolled over to the window to catch a few winks.

The man persisted and explained that the game is easy and a lot of fun. He explained, “I ask you a question, and if you don’t know the answer, you pay me $5.00, and vice versa.” Again, she declined and tried to get some sleep.

The man, now agitated, says, “Okay, if you don’t know the answer you pay me $5.00, and if I don’t know the answer, I will pay you $500.” The woman sighs, figures there will be no end to this torment unless she plays, she agrees to the game.

The man asks the first question. “What’s the distance from the earth to the moon?”

The woman doesn’t say a word, reaches into her purse, pulls out a $5.00 bill and hands it to the man. “Okay,” says the man, “your turn.”

She asks him, “What goes up a hill with three legs and comes down with four legs?” And she goes to sleep.

The man takes out his laptop and searches all his references. No answer. He searches the net and the library of congress. No answer. Frustrated, he sends an email to his friends and coworkers to no avail. After an hour, he wakes the woman, and hands her $500.

The woman says, “Thank you,” and turns back to get some more sleep.

The man, who is more than a little miffed, wakes the woman and asks, “Well, what’s the answer?”
Without a word, the woman reaches into her purse, hands him $5.00, and goes back to sleep.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## lg325 (Oct 19, 2021)

I had to stare at it for a while but  my eyes finally got adjusted to the scenery. Interesting picture.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 19, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> View attachment 553547


Spotted them.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 19, 2021)

Had my first chemo yesterday.  It all went well.  My oncologist and I had a long talk.  He says that I have six months to a year and a half of lifeleft but most likely only a year.  Said to get my estate in order.  I told hi I would do my part, the doctors would do their part and God would do his part.  It al depends on the chemo.  It’s all in God’s hands’s hands.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 19, 2021)

Big Black Dog said:


> Had my first chemo yesterday.  It all went well.  My oncologist and I had a long talk.  He says that I have six months to a year and a half of lifeleft but most likely only a year.  Said to get my estate in order.  I told hi I would do my part, the doctors would do their part and God would do his part.  It al depends on the chemo.  It’s all in God’s hands’s hands.


The doctors don't always know BBD. And yes, all our fates are ultimately in God's hands. For whatever it is worth, read up on the Budwig Protocol. It almost certainly doesn't work for everybody and just isn't worth the trouble for everybody, but we have a close family friend who was given a year at most who went on that, followed it faithfully, and is now cancer free without other medical treatment. Was it the protocol? Or the prayer? Who knows. But as I know you are a believer, follow where God leads.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 19, 2021)

lg325 said:


> I had to stare at it for a while but  my eyes finally got adjusted to the scenery. Interesting picture.


Me too. I found four right away. But had to just look at the drawing for awhile and the fifth did miraculously appear.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 20, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> View attachment 553547


I've always loved Bev Doolittle's work.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 20, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> I've always loved Bev Doolittle's work.


It is fascinating.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 21, 2021)

Good God I need a break from the insanity and stupidity out there on the board..........  One can only read so much before suicide becomes a viable option.........  Virtual suicide of course.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 21, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Good God I need a break from the insanity and stupidity out there on the board..........  One can only read so much before suicide becomes a viable option.........  Virtual suicide of course.


I agree which I why I venture into the political or SJW threads very very seldom. And politics on Facebook and/or Twitter et al isn't any better.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 21, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> I agree which I why I venture into the political or SJW threads very very seldom. And politics on Facebook and/or Twitter et al isn't any better.


I wouldn't know about FB or Twit-ter.......
Since then I've been having some fun posting Onion and Babylon Bee articles.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 22, 2021)

SFC Ollie spends weeks every year getting his spectacular showcase Halloween display together. Folks come from miles around to see it. So what do you think Ollie?  Is this a bit much?


----------



## Mortimer (Oct 22, 2021)

Second Pfizer shot and I have now the green pass on my phone


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Mindful (Oct 22, 2021)

I had a lovely meet-up with my daughter on the Greek island of Kos. A gentle and magical place. Over too soon. I hadn’t realised how stressed I was in Europe.

She looked very well and recovered from her two surgeries.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 22, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> SFC Ollie spends weeks every year getting his spectacular showcase Halloween display together. Folks come from miles around to see it. So what do you think Ollie?  Is this a bit much?
> 
> View attachment 554865


There is no doubt that this is over kill. But pretty awesome none the less. 
This year at my place.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 22, 2021)

Mindful said:


> I had a lovely meet-up with my daughter on the Greek island of Kos. A gentle and magical place. Over too soon. I hadn’t realised how stressed I was in Europe.
> 
> She looked very well and recovered from her two surgeries.


Such good news. And I completely understand how some places just melt away the stress and anxiety.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 23, 2021)

Saturday morning!

Dad is great with fables, baseball not so much.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## beautress (Oct 24, 2021)

Hope everybody's doing okay. I think a hacker tried to steal my savings by trying to use it for the purchase of a computer and headphones to be sent to another state. Today I could barely buy dogfood because after talking to the bank last Friday I can't use my checking account or credit card. I got twenty dollars to my name now. Guess I get to be in line on Monday to find out my alternatives are. I have to pay my property tax next week. 

Oh, well....modern life with open borders and a lot of hackers coming across. I guess that's part and parcel of being a border state resident.

I guess I will pray for enemies tonight. My faith says so.  Dear God, please keep my good friends safe from malappropriations from funds they need to buy food and pay biils from.   

Y'all have a really good week.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 24, 2021)

Had a routine Doc appointment Friday morning. I've been controlling type II Diabetes with exercise and diet for about a year now. A1C was 5.7.. That's a good thing.
Cholesterol to include triglycerides were within normal ranges. That's a really good thing for a 68 year old who has 0 stents and a 4 way bypass.
And the bad news is what appears to be a hernia. I go in Wednesday for an ultra sound to check it out.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 25, 2021)

beautress said:


> Hope everybody's doing okay. I think a hacker tried to steal my savings by trying to use it for the purchase of a computer and headphones to be sent to another state. Today I could barely buy dogfood because after talking to the bank last Friday I can't use my checking account or credit card. I got twenty dollars to my name now. Guess I get to be in line on Monday to find out my alternatives are. I have to pay my property tax next week.
> 
> Oh, well....modern life with open borders and a lot of hackers coming across. I guess that's part and parcel of being a border state resident.
> 
> ...


Wow Beautress. And yes, you need to get to the bank right away. We haven't had any problems like that but some we know have so we gave in and installed Norton w/Lifelock on our computers. Great peace of mind.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 25, 2021)

Good night, afternoon, morning wherever you are darlinks. I really do love you guys. May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here. Meanwhile we pray or send positive vibes or keep vigil for:

Harper, the inspiration for the vigil list.
Kat for wellness
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Nosmo King for healing and health & wholeness.
Gracie & Dennis for the best possible housing solution.
Beautress for continued recovery & wholeness.
Dragonlady for the best possible outcome for her knee.
Ringel - for continued healing and wellness.
Beautress's friend for comfort/healing.
Hombre's niece still in the hospital in critical condition with COVID.
Mindful's daughter for continued wellness.
Dragonlady's son and family for wellness.
Big Black Dog for the very best treatment and outcome.
SFC Ollie for good test results and remedy if one is needed.

And we keep the light on so others who have been away can find their way back and we hope they will.

*Autumn in Lowellville OH


*


----------



## Mindful (Oct 25, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Wow Beautress. And yes, you need to get to the bank right away. We haven't had any problems like that but some we know have so we gave in and installed Norton w/Lifelock on our computers. Great peace of mind.



What a stress that kind of thing is. As if there isn’t enough to deal with.


----------



## Dragonlady (Oct 25, 2021)

beautress said:


> Hope everybody's doing okay. I think a hacker tried to steal my savings by trying to use it for the purchase of a computer and headphones to be sent to another state. Today I could barely buy dogfood because after talking to the bank last Friday I can't use my checking account or credit card. I got twenty dollars to my name now. Guess I get to be in line on Monday to find out my alternatives are. I have to pay my property tax next week.
> 
> Oh, well....modern life with open borders and a lot of hackers coming across. I guess that's part and parcel of being a border state resident.
> 
> ...



My bank has a "full return of funds" policy in the event of theft of your funds, while using e-banking.  I hope you get your money back soon, beautress.  

Hackers don't have to be in the same country as you are, and quite frequently are not in the USA or Canada.  If my account is hacked by someone within our borders, they're likely to get caught and prosecuted.  If some guy in another country hacks my account, he got away with it.  Because for the amount he's stealing from me, it's not worth the cost of pursuing him across the world.  

Sadly for Americans, I believe Canada has become a mecca for those wishing to prey upon Americans.  Call centres, stock market scams.  Talking old people out of their money.  

On a bright note, a few months ago, my former neighbour was fired from his job of 9 years.  He's 62, in not great health, and he's been a low wage worker all of his life.  He applied for two jobs last week, and actually worked at one company for 3 days, hated it, and is starting at the other place today.  He knows other people who work there and he thinks he'll be better off there.

In 2 1/2 years he'll turn 65, which in Canada is referred to as your "cash for life" birthday.  He'll qualify for $19,000 per year - tax free, in government pensions, in addition to medical, dental and prescriptions, for life.  But he's the kind of guy who will keep working because it gives him something to do all day.  So he'll still get $13,000 per year, plus medical and prescriptions, plus his earnings.

On a selfish note, he used to work in Hamilton, so I could get a ride into the city with him any work morning.  The new job is local, which will save him gas, and wear and tear on his car.  Gas is $1.43 a litre here at the moment, which works out to around $5.75 a gallon.  It was down around $0.99 a litre last year - $4.00 a gallon.

Over the past year, he's gone through hell, including a stretch pf being, in essence, homeless, but it looks like he's landing on his feet.  He has a trailer in an RV park, so he moved into his trailer when the park opened for the summer.  He's moved into a nice apartment just down the street, and his trailer is now winterized and closed.  

He's starting a new job, closer to home - no 1 1/2 hour commute round trip.  And he has a lawyer who expects to get him a nice chunk of change on his wrong dismissal case.  When he does retire, he'll start a handyman business.   He already has some clients lined up.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 25, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night, afternoon, morning wherever you are darlinks. I really do love you guys. May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here. Meanwhile we pray or send positive vibes or keep vigil for:
> 
> Harper, the inspiration for the vigil list.
> Kat for wellness
> ...


Don't know where this came from but it's not Lowellville.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 25, 2021)

Dajjal said:


> How many cats are there in this photo?
> View attachment 552460



FOUR!

FOUR cute kitty cats!!!!!

AH AH AH AH AHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 26, 2021)

_went to the cancer center for second round of chemotherapy yesterday but due to a low RBC and WBC count could not get chemotherapy.  Have to go back on Friday to try again._


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 26, 2021)

SFC Ollie said:


> Don't know where this came from but it's not Lowellville.


Really?  It was labeled Lowellville. I wonder where it is?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 26, 2021)

Big Black Dog said:


> _went to the cancer center for second round of chemotherapy yesterday but due to a low RBC and WBC count could not get chemotherapy.  Have to go back on Friday to try again._


Pulling for you BBD.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 26, 2021)

Welcome to the Coffee Shop Toffeenut Baconsmuggler. We're happy you found us. Please read over the OP to see what we're all about in here and keep on joining in.

Since it's late night, your first timer's complimentary beverage:


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 26, 2021)

I wish I had the money.........I've always wanted my own version of a laid back coffee shop that also served gourmet, one of a kind ice creams, and frozen coffee drinks.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 26, 2021)

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> I wish I had the money.........I've always wanted my own version of a laid back coffee shop that also served gourmet, one of a kind ice creams, and frozen coffee drinks.


I would love that kind of business too. But the USMB Coffee Shop would be a challenge since it is includes a fully stocked bar of all the lethal and non lethal products, a gourmet restaurant with fast food service of every cuisine on the planet, dance floor, movie theater, a bowling alley in the basement, pool and billiard tables on the second floor, balcony views of ocean and mountains, and corner booths large and comfy enough to sleep in. And we make a mean cup of cocoa.


----------



## beautress (Oct 26, 2021)

Prayers up for your condition, BBD. We loves ya here.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 29, 2021)

Cat-O-Ween Parade of Purrfect Costumes.........


----------



## beautress (Oct 30, 2021)

Week's progress:
1. taught self how to feed both flocks of chickens.
2. got front fence trimmed on northwest pasture and mowed 6 feet swath by wood fence in case field burns ever again.
3. I've been checking out 1 child's Spanish story/"picture" book mostly bilingual, and some of them are atarting to make sense by reading slower.
4. For some reason, I'm falling asleep a lot some days, usually when doing tedious reading extremely short Spanish stories online, but on the positive side by the tenth reading what is being said is becoming more clear. Maybe seeing the Spanish word, "aburrido," which translates "I am bored" means something.  
5. It's great to come here and see how everyone is which keeps me awake. For some reason Foxy's delightful polite to everyone thread has thoroughly been a blessing to me.
Big hug to anyone here who needs one.  Take good care of yourselves! I love this thread! Thanks Foxfyre!!!!!!!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 30, 2021)

Big Black Dog said:


> Had my first chemo yesterday.  It all went well.  My oncologist and I had a long talk.  He says that I have six months to a year and a half of lifeleft but most likely only a year.  Said to get my estate in order.  I told hi I would do my part, the doctors would do their part and God would do his part.  It al depends on the chemo.  It’s all in God’s hands’s hands.


You'll be missed.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Dajjal (Oct 30, 2021)

Big Black Dog said:


> Had my first chemo yesterday.  It all went well.  My oncologist and I had a long talk.  He says that I have six months to a year and a half of lifeleft but most likely only a year.  Said to get my estate in order.  I told hi I would do my part, the doctors would do their part and God would do his part.  It al depends on the chemo.  It’s all in God’s hands’s hands.


Wow, Big Black Dog, I missed your post until I saw some ones reply to it. I am really sorry to hear the bad news. I hope the chemo works.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 30, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> View attachment 557619


The emotional refractory period lives!


----------



## Oddball (Oct 30, 2021)

Saturday morning!

Monsters meet such innnnnteresting people....Happy Halloween!

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 30, 2021)

beautress said:


> Week's progress:
> 1. taught self how to feed both flocks of chickens.
> 2. got front fence trimmed on northwest pasture and mowed 6 feet swath by wood fence in case field burns ever again.
> 3. I've been checking out 1 child's Spanish story/"picture" book mostly bilingual, and some of them are atarting to make sense by reading slower.
> ...


You have chickens???

Can we see some pics???  I love animals!!!!


----------



## Dragonlady (Oct 30, 2021)

For me and my Toronto friends, this weekend is practically a religious retreat.  Skate Canada Weekend.  My FaceBook "memories" feed has been filled with group photos taken in the stands and restaurants in various Canadian cities:  Kitchener, Ottawa, Quebec City, Montreal, Mississauga, from Skate Canada's past.  There was no live event for fans last year so it's special this year.  

It's in Vancouver so none of my close friends are going, but they are having our first skating even get together since 2019 and I'm unable to attend in person due to a lack of transportation.  My usual reliable rides are (a) moving;  (b) injured and unable to drive;  (c) car is broken down;  and (d) working.  First world problems.

So I'm watching it live on TV.  And making plans to go to Ottawa next year.


----------



## Dragonlady (Oct 30, 2021)

Big Black Dog said:


> Had my first chemo yesterday.  It all went well.  My oncologist and I had a long talk.  He says that I have six months to a year and a half of lifeleft but most likely only a year.  Said to get my estate in order.  I told hi I would do my part, the doctors would do their part and God would do his part.  It al depends on the chemo.  It’s all in God’s hands’s hands.



Knowing how much time you have left can be a blessing.  My advice is to get the business end done as quickly as possible, and then make the most of whatever time you have left.  I know a lot of people who were given six months to live who went on to live 5 years and have a good life during that time.  Lots of good thoughts and prayers to you.


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 30, 2021)

I found this on the Internet:









						Can Herbs and Spices Treat Cancer?
					

We’ll discover how herbs and spices benefit one’s health, particularly related to the bodies battle against cancer and overall cancer prevention.




					www.nfcr.org


----------



## beautress (Oct 30, 2021)

Big Black Dog said:


> Had my first chemo yesterday.  It all went well.  My oncologist and I had a long talk.  He says that I have six months to a year and a half of lifeleft but most likely only a year.  Said to get my estate in order.  I told hi I would do my part, the doctors would do their part and God would do his part.  It al depends on the chemo.  It’s all in God’s hands’s hands.


Garlic and turmeric are supposed to be agents that punch cancer in the nose. They're also helpful in healing wounds of the skin. they both come in gel capsules and garlic gelcaps without the scent are supposed to work just as well, and both of them are supposed to synergize the chemo to good effect.  You won't find either in the doctor field unless your doctor is one in 500 who know how to use homeopathic wisdom. Back when doctors made the change from old time prevention and  remedial to pathological healing more people had longer lives. But there is some evidence that some primitive tribal folk who have no pathological healing whatever have longer life expentencies than any other culture. One of those societies was on the Island of Okinawa, and the other society was the Maories that lived on islands in the South seas in and around either Australia and New Zealand. I've done a lot of reading on longevity but that's all I recall reading about for this day and age. I also remember something about some living to be over 100 in the high Himilayas. Even here, I have read that people dying of cancer stop any bad habits and start eating dark green and orange vegetables and fruits plus more fish can overcome the disease. They're adding more years to peoples lives at MD Anderson hospital Houston that has broken through to healing all cancers at all stages so long as the patient has a pulse. They combine pathology with nutrition to get that result so I've heard. They added 10 years to my sister's life when she was told by her family doctor to get her affairs in order. Her father in law had heard about the cancer healing protocol at MD Anderson, and he paid for her 6 months at their healing mecca in Galveston at a beachside hotel hospital.
I'm grateful for that 10 years because I retired 6 months later and moved to the same city Janice lived in to watch over her for whatever time she had left. I'm so grateful I got to know her in those years.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 30, 2021)

Oddball said:


> The emotional refractory period lives!


That's a polite way of putting it


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 30, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> I found this on the Internet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Herbs, spices, root veggies, bulb plants like onion and garlic.................this is what they used to treat illness before there was any such thing as "modern medicine".

From the dawn of Neanderthals to the Pharaohs, Kings, Queens, and Dictators of the past...........
organics were used in the process of treating illnesses of all kinds.

If you want to know what these things can do, then you need to find a "Green Witch" or Organic Apothecary. 
They are experts in the fields of organics being used for healing purposes.  

There are also tons of books on the subject.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 30, 2021)

beautress said:


> Garlic and turmeric are supposed to be agents that punch cancer in the nose. They're also helpful in healing wounds of the skin. they both come in gel capsules and garlic gelcaps without the scent are supposed to work just as well, and both of them are supposed to synergize the chemo to good effect.  You won't find either in the doctor field unless your doctor is one in 500 who know how to use homeopathic wisdom. Back when doctors made the change from old time prevention and  remedial to pathological healing more people had longer lives. But there is some evidence that some primitive tribal folk who have no pathological healing whatever have longer life expentencies than any other culture. One of those societies was on the Island of Okinawa, and the other society was the Maories that lived on islands in the South seas in and around either Australia and New Zealand. I've done a lot of reading on longevity but that's all I recall reading about for this day and age. I also remember something about some living to be over 100 in the high Himilayas. Even here, I have read that people dying of cancer stop any bad habits and start eating dark green and orange vegetables and fruits plus more fish can overcome the disease. They're adding more years to peoples lives at MD Anderson hospital Houston that has broken through to healing all cancers at all stages so long as the patient has a pulse. They combine pathology with nutrition to get that result so I've heard. They added 10 years to my sister's life when she was told by her family doctor to get her affairs in order. Her father in law had heard about the cancer healing protocol at MD Anderson, and he paid for her 6 months at their healing mecca in Galveston at a beachside hotel hospital.
> I'm grateful for that 10 years because I retired 6 months later and moved to the same city Janice lived in to watch over her for whatever time she had left. I'm so grateful I got to know her in those years.


That's why I suggest people read up on the Budwig program, i.e. the real thing and not all the knock offs out there.  The scientific community says the science doesn't support it, but we have a dear friend whose cancer had taken over pretty much his entire ear, had metastasized, and his onocologists said with amputation of the ear and chemo he might live another year. He chose instead to go on the Budwig program and noticed some improvement within 2 weeks or so. In six months the doctors pronounced him cancer free. He was in his mid 70's at the time and now some years later he's healthy as a horse.

But I'm sure others may not have the same success so everybody should do what they trust and feel is right for them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 30, 2021)

Good night, afternoon, morning wherever you are darlinks. I really do love you guys. May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here. Meanwhile we pray or send positive vibes or keep vigil for:

Harper, the inspiration for the vigil list.
Kat for wellness
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Nosmo King for healing and health & wholeness.
Gracie & Dennis for the best possible housing solution.
Beautress for continued recovery & wholeness.
Dragonlady for the best possible outcome for her knee.
Ringel - for continued healing and wellness.
Beautress's friend for comfort/healing.
Hombre's niece still in the hospital in critical condition with COVID.
Mindful's daughter for continued wellness.
Dragonlady's son and family for wellness.
Big Black Dog for the very best treatment and outcome for the rest of his days.
SFC Ollie for good test results and remedy if one is needed.

And we keep the light on so others who have been away can find their way back and we hope they will.

*Autumn in Hawaii:*


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 31, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> For me and my Toronto friends, this weekend is practically a religious retreat.  Skate Canada Weekend.  My FaceBook "memories" feed has been filled with group photos taken in the stands and restaurants in various Canadian cities:  Kitchener, Ottawa, Quebec City, Montreal, Mississauga, from Skate Canada's past.  There was no live event for fans last year so it's special this year.
> 
> It's in Vancouver so none of my close friends are going, but they are having our first skating even get together since 2019 and I'm unable to attend in person due to a lack of transportation.  My usual reliable rides are (a) moving;  (b) injured and unable to drive;  (c) car is broken down;  and (d) working.  First world problems.
> 
> So I'm watching it live on TV.  And making plans to go to Ottawa next year.


Are you a skater Dragonlady or just a fan?  I am a fan. And Vancouver is one of my favorite cities in the world.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 31, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> That's a polite way of putting it


That's the literal way of putting it....It's behavioral science....PM me if you should desire more info...


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 31, 2021)

Oddball said:


> That's the literal way of putting it....It's behavioral science....PM me if you should desire more info...


Oh I know what ERP is. Not completely convinced that particular reaction applies, but it could I suppose.


----------



## Dragonlady (Oct 31, 2021)

beautress said:


> Garlic and turmeric are supposed to be agents that punch cancer in the nose. They're also helpful in healing wounds of the skin. they both come in gel capsules and garlic gelcaps without the scent are supposed to work just as well, and both of them are supposed to synergize the chemo to good effect.  You won't find either in the doctor field unless your doctor is one in 500 who know how to use homeopathic wisdom. Back when doctors made the change from old time prevention and  remedial to pathological healing more people had longer lives. But there is some evidence that some primitive tribal folk who have no pathological healing whatever have longer life expentencies than any other culture. One of those societies was on the Island of Okinawa, and the other society was the Maories that lived on islands in the South seas in and around either Australia and New Zealand. I've done a lot of reading on longevity but that's all I recall reading about for this day and age. I also remember something about some living to be over 100 in the high Himilayas. Even here, I have read that people dying of cancer stop any bad habits and start eating dark green and orange vegetables and fruits plus more fish can overcome the disease. They're adding more years to peoples lives at MD Anderson hospital Houston that has broken through to healing all cancers at all stages so long as the patient has a pulse. They combine pathology with nutrition to get that result so I've heard. They added 10 years to my sister's life when she was told by her family doctor to get her affairs in order. Her father in law had heard about the cancer healing protocol at MD Anderson, and he paid for her 6 months at their healing mecca in Galveston at a beachside hotel hospital.
> I'm grateful for that 10 years because I retired 6 months later and moved to the same city Janice lived in to watch over her for whatever time she had left. I'm so grateful I got to know her in those years.



I am a big fan of "clean eating".  Everything from scratch and from fresh, nothing pre-prepared, processed or canned - unless I did the canning.  Because if I don't, I get sick.  Really sick.  I grew up eating organic from my parents' kitchen garden.  Our whole family helped plant it, and my sisters and I helped our mother with the canning. 

My gardening friend grew up in a similar family.  Both of us have serious, immune system disorders and had we been raised any differently, we'd probably be dead.  I can't cook for her - gluten intolerate, lactose intolerant, nothing spicy, and diabetic.  And but she is otherwise in good health, and she survived a round of cancer two years ago. 

I also have auto-immune problems, as do both of my sisters.  I have three younger biological sisters who were raised by different families, and two of them have serious auto-immune problems, and the third passed away 12 years ago from similar problems.  

Both my friend and I believe that having grown up eating organic, is the ONLY reason we're enjoying good health now.  We were originally hunter/gatherers.  Our bodies were never designed to digest chemicals.  When we revert to natural eating, our bodies can more cleanly and efficiently use the food, and the chemicals don't accumulate in our systems or our tissues. 

Then there's the taste of real food.  My favourite part of being retired is having the time to do my own canning and cooking prep.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 31, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> I am a big fan of "clean eating".  Everything from scratch and from fresh, nothing pre-prepared, processed or canned - unless I did the canning.  Because if I don't, I get sick.  Really sick.  I grew up eating organic from my parents' kitchen garden.  Our whole family helped plant it, and my sisters and I helped our mother with the canning.
> 
> My gardening friend grew up in a similar family.  Both of us have serious, immune system disorders and had we been raised any differently, we'd probably be dead.  I can't cook for her - gluten intolerate, lactose intolerant, nothing spicy, and diabetic.  And but she is otherwise in good health, and she survived a round of cancer two years ago.
> 
> ...


I have a shirttail cousin similar to your friend - allergic or intolerant to everything & vegetarian to boot - couldn't have anything with wheat, soy, barley, onion, dairy, eggs, or sugar and yet when she lived here she was a regular dinner guest. Another regular suffers IBS and several from GERD. My kitchen became something of a science lab as I figured out recipes to feed everybody.


----------



## beautress (Oct 31, 2021)

Big Black Dog said:


> Had my first chemo yesterday.  It all went well.  My oncologist and I had a long talk.  He says that I have six months to a year and a half of lifeleft but most likely only a year.  Said to get my estate in order.  I told hi I would do my part, the doctors would do their part and God would do his part.  It al depends on the chemo.  It’s all in God’s hands’s hands.


I'm with Foxfyre, BBD. Fight the good fight because someone in your family will benefit and be blessed if you live on.


----------



## boedicca (Oct 31, 2021)

Big Black Dog said:


> Had my first chemo yesterday.  It all went well.  My oncologist and I had a long talk.  He says that I have six months to a year and a half of lifeleft but most likely only a year.  Said to get my estate in order.  I told hi I would do my part, the doctors would do their part and God would do his part.  It al depends on the chemo.  It’s all in God’s hands’s hands.



God bless you, friendo.  I hope you the rest of your road is full of love and joy.


----------



## Dragonlady (Oct 31, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> I have a shirttail cousin similar to your friend - allergic or intolerant to everything & vegetarian to boot - couldn't have anything with wheat, soy, barley, onion, dairy, eggs, or sugar and yet when she lived here she was a regular dinner guest. Another regular suffers IBS and several from GERD. My kitchen became something of a science lab as I figured out recipes to feed everybody.



That's my oldest.  She's has a household full of "special diets".  Her husband has IBS, which flares up from time to time.  He had a lot of digestive problems when she met him, all of which were basically gone or under control within a year of their marriage.  Their youngest son has problems with sugar and hyper-activity, the middle boy is a vegetarian, and has problems with chemicals, similar to me, and my daughter is gluten intolerant, highly allergic and asthmatic.  I have food allergies.  When I lived there she often made three different entrees to accommodate all diets.  As I once told a foody friend "She makes sugar free, gluten free, dairy free taste delicious!!" and he replied "Oh, that's HARD".  

Among my family and friends, I do see a lot of people whose health would really improve if they ate better quality food.  It takes effort.  I also recognize that I live in the middle of "Foodland Ontario", and have a few organic farmers as friends making it easier for me to eat like this.  My gardening friend gave me so many tomatoes this summer, that at one point, everything in my freezer was tomato based, and I still had about 5 lbs. of tomatoes left.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 2, 2021)

Thanks for the well wishes everybody.  I had a round of chemo yesterday and I’ve been blessed to not have any nausea.  I’m going to live forever or die trying!


----------



## petro (Nov 2, 2021)

Been a while since I checked in.

Today's moment of cute...
Puppy is getting bigger...6 months now...
Got those long deer legs to grow into...



A few months ago when I posted him here...



Mini Aussie Shepherd


----------



## Shawnee_b (Nov 2, 2021)

Big Black Dog 

I'm sorry to hear this Blackdog. 

If you do wish to look into alternatives this treatment center has a darn good track record. They tried to stop him twice in court. He won both, even beat the FDA. Believe he beat them with semantics or something, calling it a "treatment" not a "cure",,, no matter. Burzynski Clinic | Advanced Integrative Cancer Treatment | Houston, Texas

Good luck, God bless.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 2, 2021)

petro said:


> Been a while since I checked in.
> 
> Today's moment of cute...
> Puppy is getting bigger...6 months now...
> ...


Those are some LONG legs!


----------



## petro (Nov 2, 2021)

Montrovant said:


> Those are some LONG legs!


This is stepdaughters dog...
He has some really long legs..


----------



## beautress (Nov 2, 2021)

Been working a lot on Spanish lessons. I have a little cabin fever right now and am staying home because of leg cramps. I watched detective movies because the news is a little worrisome right now and I'm changing channels a lot. I must have inked in 100 new words today, making Spanish/English flashcards, but for some reason I practically nosedived the Duolingo exercises online to a degree of embarrassment worse than all of last month which wasn't stellar either.
One of the little tasks has been using the "Just Look and learn  Spanish Picture Dictionary which says it hS 15000 new words. I wrote a few of their sentences that carry pronouns and failing to place them perfectly has to be a vaccuous deal because there is no textbook that tells you where to put them when one sentence has more than 5 or 6 pronouns that are placed "guess where!" lol 

I just want to learn to speak and understand Spanish when spoken to. I want to do tedious stuff but a thousand flash cards take several weeks. But once they're added and practiced it sure helps making memories of which word to use a slow but sure process. Wish me luck!

A big group hug to all the friends here and hope those who are fighting cancer, emphasema, covid , allergies et al get better.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 3, 2021)

beautress said:


> Been working a lot on Spanish lessons. I have a little cabin fever right now and am staying home because of leg cramps. I watched detective movies because the news is a little worrisome right now and I'm changing channels a lot. I must have inked in 100 new words today, making Spanish/English flashcards, but for some reason I practically nosedived the Duolingo exercises online to a degree of embarrassment worse than all of last month which wasn't stellar either.
> One of the little tasks has been using the "Just Look and learn  Spanish Picture Dictionary which says it hS 15000 new words. I wrote a few of their sentences that carry pronouns and failing to place them perfectly has to be a vaccuous deal because there is no textbook that tells you where to put them when one sentence has more than 5 or 6 pronouns that are placed "guess where!" lol
> 
> I just want to learn to speak and understand Spanish when spoken to. I want to do tedious stuff but a thousand flash cards take several weeks. But once they're added and practiced it sure helps making memories of which word to use a slow but sure process. Wish me luck!
> ...


When you translate talk like Yoda............  "See through you we can..........."  "Unsure I am......" etc.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 4, 2021)

beautress said:


> Been working a lot on Spanish lessons. I have a little cabin fever right now and am staying home because of leg cramps. I watched detective movies because the news is a little worrisome right now and I'm changing channels a lot. I must have inked in 100 new words today, making Spanish/English flashcards, but for some reason I practically nosedived the Duolingo exercises online to a degree of embarrassment worse than all of last month which wasn't stellar either.
> One of the little tasks has been using the "Just Look and learn  Spanish Picture Dictionary which says it hS 15000 new words. I wrote a few of their sentences that carry pronouns and failing to place them perfectly has to be a vaccuous deal because there is no textbook that tells you where to put them when one sentence has more than 5 or 6 pronouns that are placed "guess where!" lol
> 
> I just want to learn to speak and understand Spanish when spoken to. I want to do tedious stuff but a thousand flash cards take several weeks. But once they're added and practiced it sure helps making memories of which word to use a slow but sure process. Wish me luck!
> ...


Spanish isn't that difficult for me but I stopped trying to master the language when I was unable to roll my r's which is a necessity to speak Spanish properly. I've tried and tried but just can't do it. Why? I dunno. A disability I was born with I suppose. But you seem dedicated to become fluent my friend. I think you'll get there.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## lg325 (Nov 4, 2021)

Mitakes is supposed to be Mistakes                  When it comes to learning Spanish I graded at the bottom in Highschool Cs and Ds. I had trouble with the pronunciation as well.  A lesson I learned about study from my teachers, only study one subject for one day a week. Immerse yourself in that subject for one day a week only and you will learn the subject quicker.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 4, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Why? I dunno. A disability I was born with I suppose.



 Hey I was born with one of those also...


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 4, 2021)

beautress said:


> Been working a lot on Spanish lessons. I have a little cabin fever right now and am staying home because of leg cramps. I watched detective movies because the news is a little worrisome right now and I'm changing channels a lot. I must have inked in 100 new words today, making Spanish/English flashcards, but for some reason I practically nosedived the Duolingo exercises online to a degree of embarrassment worse than all of last month which wasn't stellar either.
> One of the little tasks has been using the "Just Look and learn  Spanish Picture Dictionary which says it hS 15000 new words. I wrote a few of their sentences that carry pronouns and failing to place them perfectly has to be a vaccuous deal because there is no textbook that tells you where to put them when one sentence has more than 5 or 6 pronouns that are placed "guess where!" lol
> 
> I just want to learn to speak and understand Spanish when spoken to. I want to do tedious stuff but a thousand flash cards take several weeks. But once they're added and practiced it sure helps making memories of which word to use a slow but sure process. Wish me luck!
> ...



Kudos to your ability to learn since I gather you're older as well.  I find it hard to study and learn new stuff at my age.  I used to be able to read something once and I knew it.  These days I have to read it three times, and then I may or may not retain it.   I think I used up all my brain storage on the lyrics to songs I loved when I was 15.  I can sing along and not miss a word or a beat, even if I haven't heard the song for 50 years.

I grew up in English speaking Ontario and my mother discouraged my attempts to learn French.  Now when I visit my French family, I struggle when everyone speaks French.  I did really well with high school French, but I haven't used it much since I finished school.  I get the gist of what people are saying but the details elude me.  They all talk so fast, and Quebecois French is not the Parisienne French I learned in high school, it's a dialect, unique to Quebec.


----------



## beautress (Nov 4, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Kudos to your ability to learn since I gather you're older as well.  I find it hard to study and learn new stuff at my age.  I used to be able to read something once and I knew it.  These days I have to read it three times, and then I may or may not retain it.   I think I used up all my brain storage on the lyrics to songs I loved when I was 15.  I can sing along and not miss a word or a beat, even if I haven't heard the song for 50 years.
> 
> I grew up in English speaking Ontario and my mother discouraged my attempts to learn French.  Now when I visit my French family, I struggle when everyone speaks French.  I did really well with high school French, but I haven't used it much since I finished school.  I get the gist of what people are saying but the details elude me.  They all talk so fast, and Quebecois French is not the Parisienne French I learned in high school, it's a dialect, unique to Quebec.


French? Duolingo.com teaches a lot of languages. They really make it fun because they repeat the basics in a way that can make you laugh your bottom off. I bet that in 6 months you could understand what was being said and in a year you could talk back fluently. I'm a septuagenarian but I take a cognitive supplement, hair, skin and nails supplement, do very moderate 10 minute workouts mainly for the knee replacement therapy and the rowing machine is all one really needs because unlike cycling it is gentle on the knees while doing what maintenance you need. The other supplement I take is Centrum senior women. People say I look 50, but I use melania Trumps facial stuff that she had to quit mfg. after moving into the WH. I dont have a wrinkle on my neck any more.  I bought a dozen tiny jars around the time he was inaugurated into his office and I'm on the last one. I almost fainted because in 2 weeks after I started using the cream sparingly all those neck wrinkles became a thing of the past. I've had my problems with health since I was about 52, the year my fibromyalgia started and continued on until 9 years ago when a pair of parathyroids were removed. My calcium blood count was so high it's no wonder I had screaming out loud pain for over 15 years. The operation gave me a life with no more of that kind of pain. But by then, fibro is one of those autoimmune diseases that wipes out your ability to fight off colds, the flu, and everything else. When I lived in cold country I had nonstop bronchitis and frequent pneumonia for the 9 and sometimes ten months of cold.

I am so grateful Foxfyre put me on her prayer list. It has gotten me through years of disa]ointment and lots of colds due to what was left after the pain went away.


----------



## beautress (Nov 4, 2021)

yikes! I got  a recipe for Swedish meatballs and They're definitely not going to make themselves. Have a great evening everyone.    ☆♡♡♡☆


----------



## beautress (Nov 4, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Spanish isn't that difficult for me but I stopped trying to master the language when I was unable to roll my r's which is a necessity to speak Spanish properly. I've tried and tried but just can't do it. Why? I dunno. A disability I was born with I suppose. But you seem dedicated to become fluent my friend. I think you'll get there.


Well, if it makes a difference, when I'm answering their complex system, when you practice rolling the rs, you're a lot more relaxed in front of four walls, so after 6 months of that, it seems trouble with rolled rs is a thing of the past. The software they use is very smart but keeps you corrected without the feeling you are being criticized. There's an R2-D2 outcome in which the only emotion is the joy it brings you of doing something well and if you didn't you can fix it tomorrow or after going shopping at your favorite _tienda._


----------



## Gracie (Nov 4, 2021)

Well...I have been MIA for awhile. Guess I better catch y'all up, if interested.

I THINK I told you about MrG and the spot on his lung, him falling down and busting his head open to now he has this big scar right above his eyebrow. Seems that fall affected his ear because he is now deaf on that side. Gotta see a neurologist. But first, on the 17th of this month, they are going to go exploring on his chest. Gonna take 3 sample from the upper, middle and lower lung. While in there, they are going to dig around for that spot they saw on the xray. They said NOT cancer, but they still wanna check it out once inside there. Something else is going on and are not sure exactly what. So..biopsy on that lung. Then after that, gall bladder comes out. Fun, no?

I've been under alot of stress. He's drinking again too. Lots of panic attacks as well. I do the best I can but its starting to wear on me. I can barely walk myself but now I have to deal with all this other shit on a 6'2" 258 lb man? I can't. Might have to get a caregiver for him until he mends after all this shit is done.

NOT looking forward to the months ahead.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 5, 2021)

Would he consider cannabis as an alternative therapy?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 5, 2021)

Finished writing my Closing Statement for the local K-12 Veterans Day assembly. I think it came out pretty good. Now if I can just deliver it and make it sound as good as it looks.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 5, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Kudos to your ability to learn since I gather you're older as well.  I find it hard to study and learn new stuff at my age.  I used to be able to read something once and I knew it.  These days I have to read it three times, and then I may or may not retain it.   I think I used up all my brain storage on the lyrics to songs I loved when I was 15.  I can sing along and not miss a word or a beat, even if I haven't heard the song for 50 years.
> 
> I grew up in English speaking Ontario and my mother discouraged my attempts to learn French.  Now when I visit my French family, I struggle when everyone speaks French.  I did really well with high school French, but I haven't used it much since I finished school.  I get the gist of what people are saying but the details elude me.  They all talk so fast, and Quebecois French is not the Parisienne French I learned in high school, it's a dialect, unique to Quebec.


The pure Castilian Spanish that is generally taught in high schools and universities is quite different from the Northern Mexico/Texas/New Mexico/California Spanish the native born speak too. As you said, you can get the gist of it but miss a lot of detail.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 5, 2021)

SFC Ollie said:


> Finished writing my Closing Statement for the local K-12 Veterans Day assembly. I think it came out pretty good. Now if I can just deliver it and make it sound as good as it looks.


I bet it's wonderful.  

By the way, in September one of our very best friends, Pastor Stan i.e. Stanley Hanamoto, was named American Legion National Chaplain. We were thrilled he was acknowledged with such an honor as he is one of the best people in all respects that we know. He has been Chaplain (and usually the cook) for the Colorado Springs Chapter for a very long time as well as in Ordway CO where is currently lives.  He stayed with us for a couple of weeks in 2019 while he ministered to a dying friend and we communicate often.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 5, 2021)

I typically use Google translate to help out with my Spanish vocabulary.   I write what I want to say in English and it gets translated into Spanish.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 5, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Well...I have been MIA for awhile. Guess I better catch y'all up, if interested.
> 
> I THINK I told you about MrG and the spot on his lung, him falling down and busting his head open to now he has this big scar right above his eyebrow. Seems that fall affected his ear because he is now deaf on that side. Gotta see a neurologist. But first, on the 17th of this month, they are going to go exploring on his chest. Gonna take 3 sample from the upper, middle and lower lung. While in there, they are going to dig around for that spot they saw on the xray. They said NOT cancer, but they still wanna check it out once inside there. Something else is going on and are not sure exactly what. So..biopsy on that lung. Then after that, gall bladder comes out. Fun, no?
> 
> ...


Wow Gracie. I'm also dealing with a drinking relative but don't have to live with the person so the stress is still stressful but not what you're dealing with. I can relate to having responsibility for people and, even though you love them, it can wear you down after awhile. Ramping up the prayers sent your way.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 5, 2021)

My Closing statement for Veterans Day program at local K-12 Program.

In the 11th Month

On the 11th day

At the 11th hour

The Guns fell silent

The war to end all wars which had caused 20 million deaths and 21 million wounded was over and Veterans Day had it’s beginnings.

We celebrate today to honor those Soldiers, Airmen, Sailors and Marines who all took this solemn oath.

I Do solemnly swear that I will support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies Foreign and Domestic, That I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same and I will obey The orders of the President of the United States and the orders of the officers appointed over me; according to regulations and the Uniform Code of Military Justice. So Help me God.
Many who have taken that oath have paid the ultimate price, a price all Veterans have been willing to pay if called upon.

From Lexington, Concord, and Yorktown, New Orleans The Argon, the Shores of Normandy, Wake Island, Tarawa Atoll, Ques-an, Saigon, Baghdad, Fallujah , Kunar Province and Kabul. Strange and somewhat exotic names of far way places, Yet American Veterans were there

Many Veterans are still deployed keeping the peace at home and allowing us to pursue the American Dream. There are 6 Lowellville Veterans on Active Duty today.

Today I take this opportunity to thank my Brothers and Sisters in Arms for their service.
I look out and see the Proud students of our little village and I thank you for the Honors you have shown us this day. On behalf of all the Veterans of Lowellville, Thank You.


----------



## Oddball (Nov 6, 2021)

SFC Ollie said:


> My Closing statement for Veterans Day program at local K-12 Program.
> 
> In the 11th Month
> 
> ...


----------



## Oddball (Nov 6, 2021)

Saturday morning!

Still huntin' season, so here's the third installment of the famous trilogy.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 6, 2021)

SFC Ollie said:


> My Closing statement for Veterans Day program at local K-12 Program.
> 
> In the 11th Month
> 
> ...


I wouldn't change a word Ollie.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 6, 2021)

I probably won't be back here tonight so I'm going to post the vigil list now.

Good night, afternoon, morning wherever you are darlinks. I really do love you guys. May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here. Meanwhile we pray or send positive vibes or keep vigil for:

Harper, the inspiration for the vigil list.
Kat for wellness
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Nosmo King for healing and health & wholeness.
Beautress for continued recovery & wholeness.
Dragonlady for the best possible outcome for her knee.
Ringel - for continued healing and wellness.
Beautress's friend for comfort/healing.
Hombre's niece still in the hospital in critical condition with COVID.
Mindful's daughter for continued wellness.
Dragonlady's son and family for wellness.
Big Black Dog for the very best treatment and outcome for the rest of his days.
SFC Ollie for good test results and remedy if one is needed.
Gracie and Dennis for healing, peace, solutions.

And we keep the light on so others who have been away can find their way back and we hope they will.

*Daylight Savings Time ends at 2 a.m. tomorrow (Sunday) morning, so those of you who that affects, be sure to set your clocks back one hour tonight.*


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 8, 2021)

Okay this made me laugh. And also made me consider making one.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 8, 2021)

And now I can't get the dang song out of my head.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 8, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> And now I can't get the dang song out of my head.
> 
> View attachment 561790



Luckily for me, I don't know the song.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 8, 2021)

Montrovant said:


> Luckily for me, I don't know the song.


It's a great little tune... Try it on for size, you might like it...


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 8, 2021)

Montrovant said:


> Luckily for me, I don't know the song.


Okay, that just begs for some education


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 8, 2021)

I've been using my covid savings to "level up" my kitchen.  When I moved here 6 years ago September, I left everything behind and literally had to start over.  Everything I bought was on sale, or low priced to begin with.  Except for the microwave, the cheap stuff I started off with died or broke and has replaced with higher end stuff I bought at the Fall sales, every year.  The basic Black & Decker toaster has been replaced by a T-Fal which will toast a hamburger bun or bread perfectly right out of the freezer.

This year, I checked until the Lagostina 11 piece stainless steel cookware (reg. price $779.99) went on sale for $159.99, and grabbed a set.  It replaces the non-stick aluminum set I bought with the horrible glass lids that trapped food and had to be cleaned out with a toothpick.  

And when the KitchenAid stand mixers went on sale, in October, I bought one.  I've wanted a stand mixer for 20 years, but now I can't manage the hand mixer with the arthritis weakening my hands, and have pretty much given up baking.  So the past couple of weeks, I been enjoying muffins, cookies, and sweet breads.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 9, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> I've been using my covid savings to "level up" my kitchen.  When I moved here 6 years ago September, I left everything behind and literally had to start over.  Everything I bought was on sale, or low priced to begin with.  Except for the microwave, the cheap stuff I started off with died or broke and has replaced with higher end stuff I bought at the Fall sales, every year.  The basic Black & Decker toaster has been replaced by a T-Fal which will toast a hamburger bun or bread perfectly right out of the freezer.
> 
> This year, I checked until the Lagostina 11 piece stainless steel cookware (reg. price $779.99) went on sale for $159.99, and grabbed a set.  It replaces the non-stick aluminum set I bought with the horrible glass lids that trapped food and had to be cleaned out with a toothpick.
> 
> And when the KitchenAid stand mixers went on sale, in October, I bought one.  I've wanted a stand mixer for 20 years, but now I can't manage the hand mixer with the arthritis weakening my hands, and have pretty much given up baking.  So the past couple of weeks, I been enjoying muffins, cookies, and sweet breads.


Sounds wonderful. The one appliance I would love is a stand mixer but have never had one. We do enjoy good cookware though.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 9, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay, that just begs for some education



Oh, it's THAT song.  I know that.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 9, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> I've been using my covid savings to "level up" my kitchen.  When I moved here 6 years ago September, I left everything behind and literally had to start over.  Everything I bought was on sale, or low priced to begin with.  Except for the microwave, the cheap stuff I started off with died or broke and has replaced with higher end stuff I bought at the Fall sales, every year.  The basic Black & Decker toaster has been replaced by a T-Fal which will toast a hamburger bun or bread perfectly right out of the freezer.
> 
> This year, I checked until the Lagostina 11 piece stainless steel cookware (reg. price $779.99) went on sale for $159.99, and grabbed a set.  It replaces the non-stick aluminum set I bought with the horrible glass lids that trapped food and had to be cleaned out with a toothpick.
> 
> And when the KitchenAid stand mixers went on sale, in October, I bought one.  I've wanted a stand mixer for 20 years, but now I can't manage the hand mixer with the arthritis weakening my hands, and have pretty much given up baking.  So the past couple of weeks, I been enjoying muffins, cookies, and sweet breads.


I'm debating upgrading my kitchen.  It's been quite a while.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 9, 2021)

I'm considering upgrading to coal, I hear it's all the rage.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 9, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> I'm considering upgrading to coal, I hear it's all the rage.


Well coal is the most abundant fuel accessible to most of humankind. Ironically I was just reading up on the history of coal that goes all the way back to the cave man and was quite sophisticated by the time of the Roman Empire that used it to heat their famous baths and for decorations, and coal was the primary driver of the industrial revolution. I hope somebody is looking into ways to use it in ways even the most passionate environmentalists will think is great.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 9, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Well coal is the most abundant fuel accessible to most of humankind. Ironically I was just reading up on the history of coal that goes all the way back to the cave man and was quite sophisticated by the time of the Roman Empire that used it to heat their famous baths and for decorations, and coal was the primary driver of the industrial revolution. I hope somebody is looking into ways to use it in ways even the most passionate environmentalists will think is great.


There is a variety of very clean burning coal but to some any and all forms of burning any carbon based fuel is verboten.  To them, those who do should be crucified upon an altar of solar panels..........


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 9, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> There is a variety of very clean burning coal but to some any and all forms of burning any carbon based fuel is verboten.  To them, those who do should be crucified upon an altar of solar panels..........


But attitude/understanding, new knowledge, and technology advancement changes lots of minds and beliefs. This generation doesn't know everything any more than previous generations did and I honestly believe Planet Earth is still in its infancy when measured against all there is still left to learn.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 10, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> *But attitude/understanding, new knowledge, and technology advancement changes lots of minds and beliefs.* This generation doesn't know everything any more than previous generations did and I honestly believe Planet Earth is still in its infancy when measured against all there is still left to learn.


That depends on a few factors especially people giving up their strongly held beliefs.  History and psychology teaches us that's usually not the case without often severe catastrophic events and even then it's not guaranteed.  We humans have a strong tendency to remain moribund in our cherished belief systems, this board is a perfect example.  The more some push for change the greater the resistance, that's universal.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 10, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> That depends on a few factors especially people giving up their strongly held beliefs.  History and psychology teaches us that's usually not the case without often severe catastrophic events and even then it's not guaranteed.  We humans have a strong tendency to remain moribund in our cherished belief systems, this board is a perfect example.  The more some push for change the greater the resistance, that's universal.


Individuals indeed can be quite passionate, even stubborn or unbending in defending the point of view they have chosen whatever their motives. Some so desperately do not want to be wrong or have motive to push a concept or idea, they will ignore, resist or attack even the best, most logical and accurate arguments. The individual can plant the idea or discover the concept, but overall, society has to choose what it will accept as the norm.

Humankind has demonstrated over millennia that it not only can but does change. Each new religion brings its own customs, rules, laws.  From a world of monarchal, imperial, totalitarian rule the USA was formed and forever changed opinions of what government must/should be for millions. Most of the world was able to give up draconian medical practices in favor of more scientific ones, switched from horse and buggy and sailing ships to mechanical transportation, etc. 

I'm just saying that I think our knowledge and technology is still in its infancy compared to what there is still for us as a species to know and learn.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 10, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Individuals indeed can be quite passionate, even stubborn or unbending in defending the point of view they have chosen whatever their motives. Some so desperately do not want to be wrong or have motive to push a concept or idea, they will ignore, resist or attack even the best, most logical and accurate arguments. The individual can plant the idea or discover the concept, but overall, society has to choose what it will accept as the norm.
> 
> Humankind has demonstrated over millennia that it not only can but does change. Each new religion brings its own customs, rules, laws.  From a world of monarchal, imperial, totalitarian rule the USA was formed and forever changed opinions of what government must/should be for millions. Most of the world was able to give up draconian medical practices in favor of more scientific ones, switched from horse and buggy and sailing ships to mechanical transportation, etc.
> 
> I'm just saying that I think our knowledge and technology is still in its infancy compared to what there is still for us as a species to know and learn.


Looks like were approaching this from two related but fundamentally different aspects.  I'm referring to human psychology in belief systems which doesn't change, appears your referring to material progress which changes all the time and is easily accepted by most.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 10, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Looks like were approaching this from two related but fundamentally different aspects.  I'm referring to human psychology in belief systems which doesn't change, appears your referring to material progress which changes all the time and is easily accepted by most.


Both I think. Like peoples attitudes about what government can and should be was forever changed with the experiment of the U.S. Constitution that for the first time in human history trusted the people to govern themselves. And societal views on marriage, morality, religious views etc. are constantly changing, sometimes for the better and sometimes for the worst depending on how each individual looks at it or believes.

There are currently many universal debates going on re everything from abortion to gun control to vaccine mandates to sexual orientation/gender identification or whatever as has always been the case with humankind. We all hope society as a whole will come out on the side we personally prefer or believe. Sometimes that happens. Sometimes it doesn't.  But humankind does change in most respects as the years go by. And some will resist that change more rigorously than others as has always been the case.

Having said that I do not ever see bad choices as inevitable and believe good people should fight for what they know is the better, more righteous, more beneficial choice.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 10, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> A little of both I think. Like peoples attitudes about what government can and should be was forever changed with the experiment of the U.S. Constitution that for the first time in human history trusted the people to govern themselves. And societal views on marriage, morality, religious views etc. are constantly changing, sometimes for the better and sometimes for the worst depending on how each individual looks at it or believes.
> 
> There are currently many universal debates going on re everything from abortion to gun control to vaccine mandates to sexual orientation/gender identification or whatever as has always been the case with humankind. We all hope society as a whole will come out on the side we personally prefer or believe. Sometimes that happens. Sometimes it doesn't.  But humankind does change in most respects as the years go by.


The real difference is you look at this optimistically,  history and psychology makes me more of a pessimist.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 10, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Looks like were approaching this from two related but fundamentally different aspects.  I'm referring to human psychology in belief systems which doesn't change, appears your referring to material progress which changes all the time and is easily accepted by most.



Belief systems change over time as well.  If humans are 6000 years old, consider that we started out living in caves, with the strongest hunter being the chief, and men fighting one another to be the chief.  They worshipped the sun, the ocean, and other natural elements, and traded in food, crafts and medicinal herbs.  Over centuries, we developed belief systems based on honour, dignity, and mutual respect.  We've set up systems of rights, of laws, and an assortment of belief systems, all of which have evolved as we've evolved.

We've tried to learn from our past mistakes.  But recently the world is backsliding into xenophobia, paranoia, and fear.  The fear of an unknown future is strong and we're at one of those turning points in history, both because of climate change and the pandemic, when our better angels can prevail and the human race can emerge stronger and wiser for our shared trauma, or we can devolve into fascism and nationalistic fervor.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 10, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Belief systems change over time as well.  If humans are 6000 years old, consider that we started out living in caves, with the strongest hunter being the chief, and men fighting one another to be the chief.  They worshipped the sun, the ocean, and other natural elements, and traded in food, crafts and medicinal herbs.  Over centuries, we developed belief systems based on honour, dignity, and mutual respect.  We've set up systems of rights, of laws, and an assortment of belief systems, all of which have evolved as we've evolved.
> 
> We've tried to learn from our past mistakes.  But recently the world is backsliding into xenophobia, paranoia, and fear.  The fear of an unknown future is strong and we're at one of those turning points in history, both because of climate change and the pandemic, when our better angels can prevail and the human race can emerge stronger and wiser for our shared trauma, or we can devolve into fascism and nationalistic fervor.


I never said any differently.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 10, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> The real difference is you look at this optimistically,  history and psychology makes me more of a pessimist.


Maybe. I am an optimist as I would like to think that we will become a better version of what we are now as a species. I am a pretty dedicated historian too though and that informs me of how far we have come.  And as Dragonlady suggests, how far we sometimes regress.  Our strength is that we are not ruled by mostly instinct but rather can wonder about, care about, like, dislike, fear, want, hope for etc. what is outside our personal experience and we are the only species with capacity to redirect or change things for the benefit of the common good for our own society and that of others. The downside is that we also have the capacity to make some very bad choices about all that.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 10, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Maybe. I am an optimist as I would like to think that we will become a better version of what we are now as a species. I am a pretty dedicated historian too though and that informs me of how far we have come.  And as Dragonlady suggests, how far we sometimes regress.  Our strength is that we are not ruled by mostly instinct but rather can wonder about, care about, like, dislike, fear, want, hope for etc. what is outside our personal experience and we are the only species with capacity to redirect or change things for the benefit of the common good for our own society and that of others. The downside is that we also have the capacity to make some very bad choices about all that.


History alone only shows us the progression of humankind but not the complete, underlying motivating factors, that is the realm of psychology so in order to truly understand us throughout history we need to understand the motivating factors in total.  Personally I don't believe we will ever reach the level where there is no more war, no more poor, no more greed and avarice, no more hate and killing.  At least not until the end of time.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 10, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> History alone only shows us the progression of humankind but not the complete, underlying motivating factors, that is the realm of psychology so in order to truly understand us throughout history we need to understand the motivating factors in total.  Personally I don't believe we will ever reach the level where there is no more war, no more poor, no more greed and avarice, no more hate and killing.  At least not until the end of time.


We aren't really that far apart. If we go with the JudeoChristian faith, the Bible says there will always be wars and rumors of wars. If we go with Marxism, Utopia is possible, but history informs us that human nature is reliable to short circuit that. And I think we can also utilize history to understand the motivations, i.e. desire for freedom/liberty, money, power, control, ability to vanquish those who would harm us or force us to live/behave in ways we would not choose for ourselves, the innate love and protective instincts of our children/family/friends, a sense of justice, anger/frustration with injustice, desire for security, peace, harmony, prosperity, cooperation, well being etc.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 12, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Looks like were approaching this from two related but fundamentally different aspects.  I'm referring to human psychology in belief systems which doesn't change, appears your referring to material progress which changes all the time and is easily accepted by most.



Human psychology has developed and changed as well.  Our nomadic forebearers would be utterly overwhelmed by life in a big city today, but human beings have adapted to that kind of life, very well.  I don't have the resistance to change that you have.  I enjoy it.

Tomorrow morning I'm going to the Snowflake Christmas Craft Sale at the United Church with my friend.  Everyone in town will be there but they put on an amazing sale at that Church.  This is the first public event in town since the pandemic began.  

Two summers with no church suppers, no euchre games, no fall fairs or summer festivals.  Every little town has a summer party weekend and there's been none of that for two summers.  I've missed them all so much.  

I'm so looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 12, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Human psychology has developed and changed as well.  Our nomadic forebearers would be utterly overwhelmed by life in a big city today, but human beings have adapted to that kind of life, very well.  I don't have the resistance to change that you have.  I enjoy it.
> 
> Tomorrow morning I'm going to the Snowflake Christmas Craft Sale at the United Church with my friend.  Everyone in town will be there but they put on an amazing sale at that Church.  This is the first public event in town since the pandemic began.
> 
> ...


I never said I had a resistance to change, I said that it's basically built into our psyche.  I should have also said it's situational and cultural.  I also never said it can't be overcome.  I'm talking about _basic_ psychology here which does not change but can be overcome by some sooner or mostly all later to differing degrees.  I'm trying to figure out how to put this so you're not getting me wrong and confusing what I'm pointing out with other related but different aspects of human psychology.  
While technology and science has changed our daily lives and our cultures adapted over time our basic natures remain the same.  Look how easily people can be "worked up" into nearly violent or complete violent behavior, how given the right circumstances normal people can become monsters overnight.  We practice othering to varying degrees, more so (with most) when we feel our norms being challenged or torn down.  I am speaking in general human terms, not specifically my experiences. 
To the best of our knowledge (historically speaking) there has been almost no deadly conflict going on somewhere since the beginning of recorded history, it has been estimated that the US alone has been at war for 93% of our existence.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Dajjal (Nov 15, 2021)

A couple of years ago I posted here about investing in Gold coins. In the end I bought 21 gold sovereigns for  £280 each. I expected the value to go up and today I thought I would buy another coin with some spare money I have. So I went to a jewelers shop and asked them the current price.
They said they cost £400. I was taken aback and declined to buy one. But the good news is my coins are now worth £120 more each than I paid. I just wish I had bought more of them at the time, as my money in the bank makes no interest, but the value of gold continues to rise.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 15, 2021)

Yes. Good news and missed opportunity. I turned down AT&T stock when it was $9.19.


----------



## beautress (Nov 15, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> View attachment 563611


I better not try that. I'd lose my investment in knee replacement surgery.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 16, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> History alone only shows us the progression of humankind but not the complete, underlying motivating factors, that is the realm of psychology so in order to truly understand us throughout history we need to understand the motivating factors in total.  Personally I don't believe we will ever reach the level where there is no more war, no more poor, no more greed and avarice, no more hate and killing.  At least not until the end of time.



I completely agree with that analysis, but we have come a long, long way since we set on the road to becoming the dominant species in the world.  There will always be the push/pull of honest decent folk, and those who are driven by greed, hate, or fear, or driven mad by circumstances beyond their control, or dishonest leaders.

The times of greatest peril are when there is something like this pandemic, which unhinges normal behaviour.  


Foxfyre said:


> Yes. Good news and missed opportunity. I turned down AT&T stock when it was $9.19.



My father-in-law put his entire life's savings in General Motors when they went bankrupt in 2009.  We all begged him not to put ALL of his money in one stock, but as a GM retiree, he said he was protecting his pension.  The stock was selling for $8 and change.  Today, these stocks are worth $62.75 apiece US.  and there's 20% premium on exchanging US Dollars for CDN.  Money was at par when he bought the stock.  Today, that stock is worth more than half a million dollars.  Dad is still living, and he still owns the stock.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 16, 2021)

Following our crazy  meet-up in Greece, daughter is off to Thailand with her boyfriend, with a clean bill of health, for a long sojourn and rest there.

While I am jumping through hoops to get to the US at the end of the month. 

Hope all is well with everyone during this bonkers time in all our lives.


----------



## Oddball (Nov 16, 2021)

A lucid dreaming article came across my feed today....Hope y'all like it...









						Can lucid dreaming help us understand consciousness?
					

The ability to control our dreams is a skill that more of us are seeking to acquire for sheer pleasure. But if taken seriously, scientists believe it could unlock new secrets of the mind




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## beautress (Nov 16, 2021)

SFC Ollie said:


> My Closing statement for Veterans Day program at local K-12 Program.
> 
> In the 11th Month
> 
> ...


Ollie, I was looking back this evening and your post just melted my heart. Most of my ancestors served except for clergy, butvin our family tradition women did not serve in the military. Even so we were taught deepest regards for those who put all on the line for us in war. I love my family dearly and now, more than ever. Thanks for making my day as you have so many times in the last 10 years of being here as freedombecki and now as beautress. I thank God for all those who stepped up to the plate and served the American people and I know some never speak of their time in the service because of painful and inoperable shrapnel that never got taken out. Or so much pain from losing dear friends and those who perished saving them from harm so they could take up the banner and win the next round and the next and... other wounds that caused trouble in later life. No words can ever express enough thanks for all those who pledged their very lives for our security.

But for what it's worth. thanks.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 17, 2021)

Oddball said:


> A lucid dreaming article came across my feed today....Hope y'all like it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gallantwarrior is our Coffee shopper who specializes in lucid dreaming. I do it sometimes and sometimes it is great or at least interesting. Often however it can be frustrating when I just can't manage to make it come out like I want it or I keep getting sidetracked by something. And yeah, I'm sure there's a subliminal message in there for me about something, but I don't worry about it a whole lot.

Speaking of gallantwarrior, he hasn't posted for quite some time now. Hope he is okay and wish he would check in.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 17, 2021)

For those amateur star gazers out there...









						LIVE Stream: Partial Lunar Eclipse November 18-19, 2021
					

Watch the Earth's umbral shadow cover part of the Moon's surface, while the rest of the Moon is cloaked by the Earth's penumbra.




					timeanddate.us2.list-manage.com


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 17, 2021)

Ridgerunner said:


> For those amateur star gazers out there...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They say the moon will stay partially eclipsed for a longer time than usual. It begins at 11:02 pm, will be at its maximum at 2:02 am and ends at 3:47. I don't think Hombre and I will choose to stay up for that. We'll probably be on the road to Arkansas for a funeral anyway. My niece who has been fighting COVID for more than 2 months now finally succumbed early this morning. Sad, but the virus had so ravaged her body, she was unlikely to ever be well again. She is not one that would have wanted that.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 17, 2021)

Foxfyre ...  Safe travels for you and yours...


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 17, 2021)

No leaves. Just parrots. Unsure whether this is Florida, Mexico, or Central America.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 18, 2021)

When red pandas feel threatened, they stand on their hind legs and raise their front paws into the air to look bigger and intimidate the other.  I don't know. I don't think that's working very well for them.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 18, 2021)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 565690


I know what you mean. When our friend Dana was in Salt Lake City for nine months waiting for, getting, and recuperating from a heart transplant, we kept her little mini doxie Carly. Carly was a very sweet, lovable, and needy dog who wanted to be touching somebody at all times so she spent a lot of time in our laps. And sometimes in the evening when the house was quiet, she, with her eyes and sometimes her head, would be following something passing by my desk that I couldn't see or hear. Makes you wonder.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 18, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> I know what you mean. When our friend Dana was in Salt Lake City for nine months waiting for, getting, and recuperating from a heart transplant, we kept her little mini doxie Carly. Carly was a very sweet, lovable, and needy dog who wanted to be touching somebody at all times so she spent a lot of time in our laps. And sometimes in the evening when the house was quiet, she, with her eyes and sometimes her head, would be following something passing by my desk that I couldn't see or hear. Makes you wonder.


My birdy used to look up and stare at something that I could not see  Just like the cats.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 19, 2021)

New Mexico is on Mountain Standard time. Adjust the schedule for your time zone.


----------



## Oddball (Nov 20, 2021)

Saturday morning!

Thanksgiving week....May you all spend quality time with the ones you love.

Let the cartoon begin!


The oh-so un-PC censored  part, as an added bonus...


----------



## lg325 (Nov 20, 2021)

Oddball said:


> Saturday morning!
> 
> Thanksgiving week....May you all spend quality time with the ones you love.
> 
> ...


What was on the videos ?  Both have been censored.  Never knew Tom and Jerry cartoons to be considered censor worthy.


----------



## Oddball (Nov 20, 2021)

You have to click the link and go to YouTube to see the censored part....Sad times we live in.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 20, 2021)

lg325 said:


> What was on the videos ?  Both have been censored.  Never knew Tom and Jerry cartoons to be considered censor worthy.



The videos aren't censored.  You can watch both.  The second one simply requires you to watch it from youtube.


----------



## beautress (Nov 22, 2021)

My favorite hobby after a 15-20 year fight with fibromyalgia made me interested in staying healthy with vitamins, minerals and foods. Tonight I found that used lightly, nutmeg can fight certain infections and lift you up at the same time. So I have a little remedy for when your love life disappeared, you lost a best friend who couldn't quit smoking and got that malignant type cancer that ends life in 4 months, or lost a favorite friend or relative, cook up some eggnog from an egg yolk, 1.5 cups of milk, 2 tablespoons heavy whipping cream, a few drops of vanilla dripped on 2 or 3 tablespoons of sugar or an equivalent, put em into a blender for 30 seconds or whisk the egg yolk with a tablespoon of the milk, add the other ingredients whisk until place into a large microwave friendly cup. Cook in the microwave 60 seconds and sprinkle the top with a scant half teaspoon of nutmeg. Gee and I'm cheerful already, having the last sip a few seconds ago.   If you're a millionaire, the expensive ready made eggnog is okay , so if it already has nutmeg, a pinch of nutmeg spice that is reasonably fresh will boost the cheer factor. Just sayin.
Oh, and plz try not to go too heavy on nutmeg because the journal stuff says too much is not good. I learned that a year or so ago when I went on a spice spree to kill knee pain and a chronic case of endless bronchitis. Big hug to the online family of friends we are here at Foxy's wonderful lounge where there is no east or west, no north or south just a spirit of fond caring for all, week after week and month after month.


Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!!!!​


----------



## beautress (Nov 22, 2021)

Ridgerunner said:


> For those amateur star gazers out there...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey, Ridgerunner I just saw this, and night before last I noticed the full moon was a pleasant pastel shade on the horizon and it was so huge. Thanks for the why and for information. It was so gorgeous it swept me off my feet for few enchanting minutes of gazing before it sunk below the horizon.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 22, 2021)

Back from a very fast trip to Arkansas to attend our niece's funeral and then rush home to prepare for Thanksgiving. Those two things seem like such a dichotomy when the death was so cruel, tragic, possibly so unnecessary but we can never know that for sure. And then to shift gears knowing her immediate family is so devastated and prepare for one of the more joyful holidays of the year. And so will those in Arkansas. It is a wonderful capacity in humankind to be able to do that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2021)

Thursday will mark the first Thanksgiving my lady will be having without her mother, who passed a few months ago.  She's also had 2 family dogs pass this year, as well as re-homing the 2 dogs we had before we moved into our new home.  It's been rough on her.  She will be spending Thanksgiving here with her father and her brother (who is driving down from out of state).  I, on the other hand, am driving up to my mother's tomorrow.  My lady told me I should go, although I offered to stay with her; I think she's feeling somewhat as though I should spend the holiday with my mom since she can't spend it with her mom.

If I don't get on here again in the next day, I hope you all have a good Thanksgiving, however you celebrate it (or just a nice day if you don't celebrate it at all).  Also, try to avoid getting hurt in any Black Friday mobs.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> View attachment 567548



It's funny because it's true!


----------



## task0778 (Nov 23, 2021)

Rumor is (I'm starting it) that the Lounge is going to put out one helluva feast for Thanksgiving, true?  For everybody really, but especially for those who need somebody to care about them.  So, if you have the time, show up and leave the politics for another time and place.  The USMB has a lotta really nice people, and sometimes you might wanna have a good time with everybody here even if you don't see eye to eye on everything.  Or anything, lol.  I ain't the world's greatest cook, but I'm bringing a scalloped potato dish.  I can read the directions on the box.  Plus throw in the celery, onions, and ham, and it ain't that bad.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2021)

task0778 said:


> Rumor is (I'm starting it) that the Lounge is going to put out one helluva feast for Thanksgiving, true?  For everybody really, but especially for those who need somebody to care about them.  So, if you have the time, show up and leave the politics for another time and place.  The USMB has a lotta really nice people, and sometimes you might wanna have a good time with everybody here even if you don't see eye to eye on everything.  Or anything, lol.  I ain't the world's greatest cook, but I'm bringing a scalloped potato dish.  I can read the directions on the box.  Plus throw in the celery, onions, and ham, and it ain't that bad.


Great idea task and you're right. USMB has some really wonderful people here, even among those who sometimes aren't so wonderful out there amidst the political threads. So I'm in.  I thaw out a really good chocolate silk pie.  (I can eat and enjoy pumpkin pie but it's not something I will often choose if there are other choices. And I'm tired of apple and cherry pie.)


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 23, 2021)

I'll bring some pupu's...


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2021)

Waiting for the main courses and other side dishes and desserts to arrive, meanwhile, Coffee Shoppers:

I don’t mean to be a Grinch, however.... 

to those of you who are placing Christmas lights/decorations in your yards, would you please avoid anything that has red and/or blue flashing lights together!! Every time I come around the corner, I think it's the police and I have a panic attack. I have to brake hard, toss my margarita out the window, fasten my seat belt, throw my phone on the floor, turn my radio down, and push the gun under the seat. All while trying to drive. It's just too much drama, even for Christmas. Thank you for your cooperation and understanding.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2021)

Ridgerunner said:


> I'll bring some pupu's...
> 
> View attachment 567746
> 
> ...


Don't know what they are but they look luscious.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 23, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Don't know what they are but they look luscious.











						Definition of PUPUS
					

an Asian dish served as an appetizer or main course and consisting of a variety of foods (such as egg rolls, spareribs, and fried shrimp)… See the full definition




					www.merriam-webster.com
				




Ham and Pineapple kabobs









						Poke (Hawaiian dish) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				












						Lomi-lomi salmon - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Gracie (Nov 23, 2021)

Don't mean to be a downer, but..I think MrG is dying. Mentally and physically. He is now in a convalecent home (short term they said) until he is well enough to come home, but I don't think he wants to come home. Its been downhill since the fire. Little by little, the spark has left him. Now its in full swing with the panic attacks, the fall and his deafness (after his moderna shots), the lung problems, gall bladder surgery coming up, his untreated ptsd, his primary docs not knowing diddly squat and the surgeon taking all the steps to try to fix him, and his drinking just before the surgery which made him a zombie. He isn't drinking now, but he is not the same person any more...and doesn't care. He has given up. And I am helpless to do anything about it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 24, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Don't mean to be a downer, but..I think MrG is dying. Mentally and physically. He is now in a convalecent home (short term they said) until he is well enough to come home, but I don't think he wants to come home. Its been downhill since the fire. Little by little, the spark has left him. Now its in full swing with the panic attacks, the fall and his deafness (after his moderna shots), the lung problems, gall bladder surgery coming up, his untreated ptsd, his primary docs not knowing diddly squat and the surgeon taking all the steps to try to fix him, and his drinking just before the surgery which made him a zombie. He isn't drinking now, but he is not the same person any more...and doesn't care. He has given up. And I am helpless to do anything about it.


So sorry Gracie. We can't know what makes a person just give up, but maybe they know it's time? Sometimes there is no quality of life left. Or there could be a dramatic reversal at any time too. Prayers continue.


----------



## task0778 (Nov 24, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Don't mean to be a downer, but..I think MrG is dying. Mentally and physically. He is now in a convalecent home (short term they said) until he is well enough to come home, but I don't think he wants to come home. Its been downhill since the fire. Little by little, the spark has left him. Now its in full swing with the panic attacks, the fall and his deafness (after his moderna shots), the lung problems, gall bladder surgery coming up, his untreated ptsd, his primary docs not knowing diddly squat and the surgeon taking all the steps to try to fix him, and his drinking just before the surgery which made him a zombie. He isn't drinking now, but he is not the same person any more...and doesn't care. He has given up. And I am helpless to do anything about it.



It's hard to find the right words at a time like this.  Life can beat you down sometimes, and pretty hard too.  It's a choice we all have to make, whether to get back up or not until we run out of choices.  I've got a sister-in-law who doesn't have much time left due to cancer, under such circumstances that make you wonder just how much life is worth living when all you're really doing is existing.  May God bless you both.

And feel free to lean on us all you want.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 24, 2021)

I went to bed, but couldn't sleep. Someone gave me a xanax (blue..lowest dose) and I cut it in half. Didnt do anhthing. So I took the other half son afterl Nothingl  I worryl And feel so damn guilty.He hasn't called yet today. I don't know if I should call him or not. What if he doesn;t wat to talk to me? I am not a crier because its an ugly and loud cry, but I did yesterday for hours. I hid in te apartmrn hoft th enighhors couldnt hre me but I guess they did ciz a fe knocked on the doorl Im s tired now.  No sleep but nodding off now but I swant to sleep now. Ikeep nodding off here at the pc so I guess I will try to get some rest thanks fal  the shoulers to lea on. Cant keep eye ooen now, I gitta lay down. Please pray for hin. I;m all prayered out.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## task0778 (Nov 24, 2021)

Gracie said:


> I went to bed, but couldn't sleep. Someone gave me a xanax (blue..lowest dose) and I cut it in half. Didnt do anhthing. So I took the other half son afterl Nothingl  I worryl And feel so damn guilty.He hasn't called yet today. I don't know if I should call him or not. What if he doesn;t wat to talk to me? I am not a crier because its an ugly and loud cry, but I did yesterday for hours. I hid in te apartmrn hoft th enighhors couldnt hre me but I guess they did ciz a fe knocked on the doorl Im s tired now.  No sleep but nodding off now but I swant to sleep now. Ikeep nodding off here at the pc so I guess I will try to get some rest thanks fal  the shoulers to lea on. Cant keep eye ooen now, I gitta lay down. Please pray for hin. I;m all prayered out.


Call him.  For his sake and for your own.  Do it.  You'll feel like shit if you don't, IMHO.  I'm praying for both of you, and I'm sure a lotta people around here are doing the same.


----------



## ClaireH (Nov 24, 2021)

Gracie said:


> I went to bed, but couldn't sleep. Someone gave me a xanax (blue..lowest dose) and I cut it in half. Didnt do anhthing. So I took the other half son afterl Nothingl  I worryl And feel so damn guilty.He hasn't called yet today. I don't know if I should call him or not. What if he doesn;t wat to talk to me? I am not a crier because its an ugly and loud cry, but I did yesterday for hours. I hid in te apartmrn hoft th enighhors couldnt hre me but I guess they did ciz a fe knocked on the doorl Im s tired now.  No sleep but nodding off now but I swant to sleep now. Ikeep nodding off here at the pc so I guess I will try to get some rest thanks fal  the shoulers to lea on. Cant keep eye ooen now, I gitta lay down. Please pray for hin. I;m all prayered out.


Gracie, I am so sorry to know that you and your husband have been and are going through a most difficult time. Please try to get some rest although that’s easier said than done when so much is on your mind and you’re going through so much. Sending you a bouquet of your favorite flowers with a hint of your favorite scent. Take good care of yourself Gracie and keep us informed when you feel up to it.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 24, 2021)

Keep the prayers coming. I have been like a tazmanian devil and FINALLY got him in to see an ENT this coming monday...and the convalescent home has to take him..not me. The ENT was indignant when I told them they wanted ME to bring him...a 258 lbs 6 foot 2 inch man with vertigo? Really? And has holes in his chest and side from lung biopsy? Double really? So the ENT office called them and told them no...YOU are bringing him, WITH a nurse. His wife will meet him here in our office once YOU arrive with him. Then they haul him back, I come home, and wait. But when I spoke to MrG, he sounded MUCH better when I told him I was berating everyone for trying to push all this off on me when I am NOT a doctor and have no clue who he needed to see, etc etc etc. MrG said that's why he married me. I'm a bully and ornery. lol

So....keep your fingers crossed that he is pulling out of this slump he has been in. Something goosed him to action...so I hope it continues. And I think its the prayers.

THANK YOU..and don't stop. At least until he gets home and then again when he is scheduled for gall bladder surgery after the current holes in his body are healed up. 

Hugs

No nap yet, but I drank a pot of coffee. Got me all wired. NOW I am crashing, so...now that all this crap is scheduled and taken care of....I am for sure going to take a long nap....or at least try to.


----------



## beautress (Nov 24, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Don't mean to be a downer, but..I think MrG is dying. Mentally and physically. He is now in a convalecent home (short term they said) until he is well enough to come home, but I don't think he wants to come home. Its been downhill since the fire. Little by little, the spark has left him. Now its in full swing with the panic attacks, the fall and his deafness (after his moderna shots), the lung problems, gall bladder surgery coming up, his untreated ptsd, his primary docs not knowing diddly squat and the surgeon taking all the steps to try to fix him, and his drinking just before the surgery which made him a zombie. He isn't drinking now, but he is not the same person any more...and doesn't care. He has given up. And I am helpless to do anything about it.


Prayers up, gracie. ♡♡♡


----------



## beautress (Nov 24, 2021)

Yesterday a friend gave me a precious little puppy. All the way home she sang the "poor me" song, so she earned herself the name"song." She had 5 meals in a 3 hour span. Today I called the vets about her puppy shots and took her big brother Reddy to get his annual shots. in the afternoon, I took Vickie the Boston terrier and Shorty the Chaweenie for their shots. I didn't even take Piccolo the cat, and the bills piled up to over $800. I guess I'll have to wait till next week to have her shots done. Miss Song is so cute and snoozing on my pillow.

Put the turkey in the oven that I picked up on the way from the vets and the trimmings. It wasn't as expensive as some said. Hope everyone has a lovely Thanksgiving. And my heart goes out to all those who lost loved ones or have sad issues that make it difficult to focus on celebration and the holidays this year.  

A blessed Thanksgiving to all.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 24, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Keep the prayers coming. I have been like a tazmanian devil and FINALLY got him in to see an ENT this coming monday...and the convalescent home has to take him..not me. The ENT was indignant when I told them they wanted ME to bring him...a 258 lbs 6 foot 2 inch man with vertigo? Really? And has holes in his chest and side from lung biopsy? Double really? So the ENT office called them and told them no...YOU are bringing him, WITH a nurse. His wife will meet him here in our office once YOU arrive with him. Then they haul him back, I come home, and wait. But when I spoke to MrG, he sounded MUCH better when I told him I was berating everyone for trying to push all this off on me when I am NOT a doctor and have no clue who he needed to see, etc etc etc. MrG said that's why he married me. I'm a bully and ornery. lol
> 
> So....keep your fingers crossed that he is pulling out of this slump he has been in. Something goosed him to action...so I hope it continues. And I think its the prayers.
> 
> ...


Actually it sounds like he has been really sick but still has some fight left in him. That's a good sign. Love you, Gracie and the prayers will continue for you both.


----------



## beautress (Nov 24, 2021)

task0778 said:


> Rumor is (I'm starting it) that the Lounge is going to put out one helluva feast for Thanksgiving, true?  For everybody really, but especially for those who need somebody to care about them.  So, if you have the time, show up and leave the politics for another time and place.  The USMB has a lotta really nice people, and sometimes you might wanna have a good time with everybody here even if you don't see eye to eye on everything.  Or anything, lol.  I ain't the world's greatest cook, but I'm bringing a scalloped potato dish.  I can read the directions on the box.  Plus throw in the celery, onions, and ham, and it ain't that bad.


Setting a 3-bean salad on the serving table along with my mom's cornbread dressing and her second-to-none date nut cake. And for eye health for all, a pumpkin pie and sweet potatoes. Because apples saved my gallbladder last year, I'm hoping yall brought a truck or van for the box of Washington apples picked at their peak of perfection wrapped in red and green printed cotton Christmas tablecloths made from fabrics from my quilt store. So don't take the scissors to the wrapping..

And a creature is stirring named Miss Song, so I better get along.


----------



## Oddball (Nov 27, 2021)

Saturday morning!

Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving, with those you love....Prayers for Mr G.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 27, 2021)

gallantwarrior said:


> Foxtail can also get lodged in the throat, too. I took my doxie in for dental work once and the doctor ended up picking infected foxtails out of her gums and throat.


I’m worried my dog has foxtail in his ear. The emergency vet didn’t have a scope but said she doesn’t think so. But the only way to tell is if you have a scope. My dog covered himself in foxtail yesterday.

No emergency vets have room. The one that did didn’t have a scope. Their waiting message on hold says they have all the best. Such bullshit.

They say he’s whining now because the ear drop medicine is burning a little. I hope that’s all it is.

They don’t know a lot about foxtail it’s a southern thing. But I went to a place that had it as a decoration.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Nov 27, 2021)

Gracie. I'm sorry. Hang in there.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Nov 27, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> I’m worried my dog has foxtail in his ear. The emergency vet didn’t have a scope but said she doesn’t think so. But the only way to tell is if you have a scope. My dog covered himself in foxtail yesterday.
> 
> No emergency vets have room. The one that did didn’t have a scope. Their waiting message on hold says they have all the best. Such bullshit.
> 
> ...


Foxtail as is digitalis? Poor boy, he doing better?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 27, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> I’m worried my dog has foxtail in his ear. The emergency vet didn’t have a scope but said she doesn’t think so. But the only way to tell is if you have a scope. My dog covered himself in foxtail yesterday.
> 
> No emergency vets have room. The one that did didn’t have a scope. Their waiting message on hold says they have all the best. Such bullshit.
> 
> ...


It is a real hazard if it gets lodged somewhere in the dog. I hope you find a competent vet to check him out.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 28, 2021)

Shawnee_b said:


> Foxtail as is digitalis? Poor boy, he doing better?


A little. I put the antibiotic drop in his ear again this morning he’s not whining like he did last night.

I don’t know if it’s also known as digitalis but that sounds about right.

I wish I could rush him in and scope his ear and nose. Seems impossible all the ers are full or don’t have the equipment 

I just worry they aren’t taking this seriously enough because it’s usually only a southern thing.

Maybe the bush that covered him wasn’t foxtail. But it sure looks like it from what I remember.

Hes sneezing too. Not much but he is. I worry I’m only treating the ear for infection and there’s one in his nose. But they looked and didnt see any. But they didn’t sedate and scope him.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 28, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> It is a real hazard if it gets lodged somewhere in the dog. I hope you find a competent vet to check him out.



If he’s acting a little better I wonder if he’s getting better or just better at dealing with it. I hate not knowing.

And is this something that can wait a few days? If he was still whining I did call a vet with a scope and they said they would look at him but give it a couple days. His ear infection medicine stings.

The vet who saw him said he may just have an ear infection. I find that awfully coincidental that the same day he got covered in foxtail the next day he has an ear infection.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 28, 2021)

My prayers for Gracie and Mr G, may he recover but if indeed it is his time I pray the Lord takes him into His bosom as a saved child in Christ.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 28, 2021)

This Thanksgiving I roasted a chicken with sausage stuffing, a turkey is just way too much.  The next day I picked up my new ears and they are going to take some getting used to........  The good thing is they are not only rechargeable but I can use an app to control volume, balance, etc and wirelessly tie them in with my Audiologist's parent system for diagnosis and control if necessary.
The bad is now I can hear things I'm really not interested in hearing like my mechanical keyboard and clicking the mouse, etc........


----------



## Gracie (Nov 28, 2021)

He hasn't called. Not spoken to him in 3 days. I will see him tomorrow though....when he is taken to the ENT. I figure he does not want to talk to me on the phone because he can't hear me and gets frustrated? I have no idea. I will see how he is mentally and physically tomorrow. Yes, I have called him but he refuses to take the call. And they will not let me in because I am unvaxxed. So...we are at a standstill.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Nov 28, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> A little. I put the antibiotic drop in his ear again this morning he’s not whining like he did last night.
> 
> I don’t know if it’s also known as digitalis but that sounds about right.
> 
> ...


They have drops they can do and see eyes and nose, kinda turns yellow and you can see it. Just a simple ear scope like we have had since kids should show it. Foxtail I am used to was in WA state, tall plant, 3 feet maybe, yellow flowers. I'm in So central KY, haven't noticed foxtail but we sure do have many "hitch hiker weeds" He certainly has something in there. His bodies immune system, microphanges whatever they are called will eat it in time but got to be hard on him. Flush it? Or suck it out with an ear vac like an ENT does?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 28, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> A little. I put the antibiotic drop in his ear again this morning he’s not whining like he did last night.
> 
> I don’t know if it’s also known as digitalis but that sounds about right.
> 
> ...


All the foxtail I've seen is a grass/weed rather than produced by a bush but there may be more than one type of it. But I hope you find out what's hurting him soon. They can't tell us exactly what their symptoms are so it is so hard to know. But tears at our hearts when we see them hurt.
Foxtail:


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 28, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> This Thanksgiving I roasted a chicken with sausage stuffing, a turkey is just way too much.  The next day I picked up my new ears and they are going to take some getting used to........  The good thing is they are not only rechargeable but I can use an app to control volume, balance, etc and wirelessly tie them in with my Audiologist's parent system for diagnosis and control if necessary.
> The bad is now I can hear things I'm really not interested in hearing like my mechanical keyboard and clicking the mouse, etc........


You'll get used to it. Hearing assist is never going to be like our natural ears and yes it is annoying hearing things we didn't miss, but it sure beats not hearing.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 28, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> You'll get used to it. Hearing assist is never going to be like our natural ears and yes it is annoying hearing things we didn't miss, but *it sure beats not hearing*



Maybe, maybe not........


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## sealybobo (Nov 29, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> All the foxtail I've seen is a grass/weed rather than produced by a bush but there may be more than one type of it. But I hope you find out what's hurting him soon. They can't tell us exactly what their symptoms are so it is so hard to know. But tears at our hearts when we see them hurt.
> Foxtail:
> View attachment 569502


He’s a little better today. Last night he was still uncomfortable. This happened Friday. He’s still sneezing a little but not bad. And he’s not complaining like he was. He would go stand behind me on the couch and whimper. I’d pick him up and massage it till he stopped. I will talk to my vet today. If I can sedate and scope him I will. But they may tell me just keep treating the ear infection and watch him.

Only problem is then the foxtail is working it’s way deeper. But by now it is already too deep to see and could just pass safely thru his system. Maybe the internet is only telling me worse case but they were adamant to take him to vet and get him scoped. So it pissed me off when the emergency room didn’t sedate and scope him. Said they didn’t have the scope or time.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 2, 2021)

"*Being Twenty In the '70s Was Much More Fun Than Being Seventy In The '20s"



*


----------



## Mindful (Dec 3, 2021)

So I’ve made it across the Pond.  Ready to enjoy America.

First time ever I’ve seen the immigration hall so empty. I was through there in ten minutes. Last time was four hours!

Some Covid related forms which had driven me mad, they didn’t even ask for.  

The guy processing me was a darling.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 3, 2021)

Mindful said:


> So I’ve made it across the Pond.  Ready to enjoy America.
> 
> First time ever I’ve seen the immigration hall so empty. I was through there in ten minutes. Last time was four hours!
> 
> ...


Welcome to the USA Mindful. Hope you have a wonderful, pleasant, trouble free stay here. I agree application of rules and laws and policy etc. is somewhat sporadic and arbitrary these days, sometimes for the best and sometimes not.


----------



## 007 (Dec 3, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> View attachment 569511


I have a small mountain of TP stored upstairs in my shop. Not going to be caught without again.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 3, 2021)

MrG has an upcoming appt this coming Tuesday with the ENT. Last time I spoke to him was last monday. He sounds much better. I made him laugh because I asked if he was still having anxiety attacks and he said no..not for a week. I think asked that maybe *I *am the cause of the attacks? He laughed and said no...its all in his head but he is working on it. H'es ready to come home, he said and I said hang in there til the ENT can explore his ears. So I am guessing not this weekend, but sometime late next week or weekend they will release him.


----------



## task0778 (Dec 3, 2021)

Gracie said:


> MrG has an upcoming appt this coming Tuesday with the ENT. Last time I spoke to him was last monday. He sounds much better. I made him laugh because I asked if he was still having anxiety attacks and he said no..not for a week. I think asked that maybe *I *am the cause of the attacks? He laughed and said no...its all in his head but he is working on it. H'es ready to come home, he said and I said hang in there til the ENT can explore his ears. So I am guessing not this weekend, but sometime late next week or weekend they will release him.



Best wishes and lotsa love.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 3, 2021)

Have my annual appointment with my primary Doc next Tuesday, woke up this morning and realized no one said anything about labs.  So I took off to the VA, checked in at the lab and nope, no labs ordered..........  My PCP is out on Fridays so one of the adjacent general clinic nurses ordered labs for me, fasting labs so I have to go in on Monday.
Got out to the truck, turned the key and click, click, click.......  One of the other outpatients noticed my dilemma after I spent a half hour running all over the campus finally discovering the VA PD nor Maintenance is allowed to do jumps.  Three blocks away from the VA Hospital is The Start Shop, ten minutes later I was headed home with a new battery.


----------



## Oddball (Dec 4, 2021)

Saturday morning!

Let sleeping bears lie.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 4, 2021)

Gracie said:


> MrG has an upcoming appt this coming Tuesday with the ENT. Last time I spoke to him was last monday. He sounds much better. I made him laugh because I asked if he was still having anxiety attacks and he said no..not for a week. I think asked that maybe *I *am the cause of the attacks? He laughed and said no...its all in his head but he is working on it. H'es ready to come home, he said and I said hang in there til the ENT can explore his ears. So I am guessing not this weekend, but sometime late next week or weekend they will release him.


Sounds really good Gracie.  But prayers still up for at least the short term.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 4, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Have my annual appointment with my primary Doc next Tuesday, woke up this morning and realized no one said anything about labs.  So I took off to the VA, checked in at the lab and nope, no labs ordered..........  My PCP is out on Fridays so one of the adjacent general clinic nurses ordered labs for me, fasting labs so I have to go in on Monday.
> Got out to the truck, turned the key and click, click, click.......  One of the other outpatients noticed my dilemma after I spent a half hour running all over the campus finally discovering the VA PD nor Maintenance is allowed to do jumps.  Three blocks away from the VA Hospital is The Start Shop, ten minutes later I was headed home with a new battery.


These small annoyances are stressful, but once solved seem not so bad, especially when we can get help when we need it. The Thursday before Thanksgiving, we found out the funeral for my niece would be on Saturday. So we got around, got packed, and later afternoon headed for Texas to meet up with our son and daughter-in-law to go on to Arkansas together Friday. But the car--the one we bought in July--was not handling well. First time we had it out on the highway for any distance. It was dark and we were stressed out by the time we got to Santa Rosa--a little over an hour from home--and just as we were approaching the exit, the low tire indicator came on.  There was no place anywhere that could deal with a tire after 5 pm there so we were forced to stay overnight--cheapest motel $150+.  But I was relieved. We are at the age that night driving is hazardous to our (and everybody else's) health.

At 8 am the next morning Hombre was at the repair shop while I packed.  No leak. All four tires aired up and we were good to go.  Our Texas family waited for us and our son drove us the rest of the way. We were way late getting into Havana Friday night but we were all safe.  Trip home uneventful.

Now I honestly think it was God's way to get us off the highway that night. And thinking back it wasn't so terrible.  It sure was while it was happening though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 4, 2021)

If you aren't a kid, don't have kids or grandkids, you might not get this one. I have both and it took me forever to figure it out.


----------



## lg325 (Dec 4, 2021)

*DESIMBA 4TH RIGHT NOW  *


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Dragonlady (Dec 6, 2021)

Thank you lg325.  I would never have gotten it and it would have driven me nuts all day.

Gracie, it's really good that your husband is showing interest in life and coming home.  I hope this is the beginning of an turn around in his depression, and he'll find reasons to go on.  

My sister has a lot of serious medical problems, starting with rheumatoid arthritis which has attacked her heart and lungs.  She has 20% heart and lung function, and is in constant pain.  Two years ago we had a horrible cancer scare with her.  I feared she would give up, and if she wants to be free of all of this pain and suffering, who am I to ask her to stay?  But she's a fighter, and is still with us.  I don't think I could endure it, but she's a rock!


----------



## lg325 (Dec 6, 2021)

*There is a cat in this picture can you find it?                                                                                                                                                                                                            

 *


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 6, 2021)

Just got word from one of my brothers that his wife has been diagnosed with ALS, Lou Gehrig's disease and has been given maybe two years to live.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 6, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Just got word from one of my brothers that his wife has been diagnosed with ALS, Lou Gehrig's disease and has been given maybe two years to live.


Wow. That's rough. Prayers up there too. However, my father-in-law was diagnosed with that and lived another 15 years. Either wrong diagnosis or it never progressed. In all honesty, it usually doesn't work out that way though.


----------



## Oddball (Dec 6, 2021)

The last Toccoa man takes the final jump....













						American hero: The last remaining officer from World War II's 'Band of Brothers' dies at 99
					

Col. Edward Shames, the last surviving officer and oldest surviving member of "Easy Company," died on Friday at the age of 99.




					gazette.com


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 7, 2021)

Oddball said:


> The last Toccoa man takes the final jump....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have the whole DVD set of the Band of Brothers series and Hombre gets it out every now and then and binge watches the whole thing. He doesn't remember Col. Shames but found your post interesting if a little sad.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 7, 2021)

Seems that in some places chicken hats have become the in thing. Who knew?  At least the crochet people among my kin and friends are making them.


----------



## Oddball (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Oddball (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## blackhawk (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 8, 2021)

Finally, my vision is getting better...........  Eye doc appointment, had to dilate my eyes twice......  That was around noon........


----------



## Gracie (Dec 9, 2021)

So...saw MrG at the ENT. He looks ok I guess. He is right at home with a wheel chair now, and his oxygen tanks. He lost some pounds, which is good. We didn't have time to talk much, but I went in with him to get his ears tested then see the doc himself. Results are..he now has a dead ear, which is what the doc called it. Completely deaf in the left side. No clue why. Duh. I said because he fell because he was dizzy, because he was short of breath and it all started when he got that damn vax. Doc said could be so. 

He went back to the conval home with his assistant that drove him there, and next visit to the doc is to the surgeon tomorrow to see what the results are on the biopsies. MrG says he thinks its cancer. I said don't jump the gun and lets just wait to see what he says.

The conval home called around 7pm and said he is being released next tuesday and on Monday, the people with the oxygen tanks will be here at the apt to set everything up. I said fine....cuz I have no clue about this stuff. They said I could come in prior for lessons and I said no...I can't. You won't let me in because I am unvaxxed and will NEVER get that jab. Ever. NEVER. They said oh, ok. Then the people delivering and setting up the tanks will explain it. 

This has thrown me for a loop. I never imagined the golden years this way. MrG was fine until he got those shots. Went to the store, drove around now and then to thrift shops. Got his own meds from the RX. Put together walkers for neighbors in the same building. Normal usual stuff although a couch potatoe with his tv remote glued to his hand. Now? MrG disappeared and in his place is this weak, gasping old man who has to use a wheel chair and a walker with an oxygen tank attached to it or him when he is not in his bed.

Working on getting a home health care lady to come in 5 days a week for 2 hours since I am pretty much in full flare up and can't even use my right hand these past few days. And even when not in flareup mode, I cannot help him into the shower or do things needing done to keep him comfortable. I can do light cooking (one handed), keep the apt clean, take out the trash, fetch his meds, go grocery shopping, take him to docs, etc. But I have my limits so..I asked the lady Q (short for her full name) if she could do it and she said she would love to do it cuz it those two hours for 5 days would put her back up to 40 hours a week since she sees two other people here in the same complex. AND..she cooks soul food since she is black, which MrG LOVES. And I love her too. We have been buddies ever since I met her. I just never thought I would wind up having her as MrGs caregiver...or that he would need one, period.

So......trying to digest all this. Not fun. But....life is what is dealt and boy is it dealing me some major punches.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 9, 2021)

Wow Gracie. Just wow. I know 007 reports bad effects from the vaxx for a relative and now you. I honestly know dozens and dozens of people who have had the vaxx with no lasting side effects of any kind and don't know anybody at all in person who has had a bad experience. But there are obviously risks. Still COVID has now killed three members of our family and two friends and numerous friends and family members who have had it report they still aren't right months or a year later. Others though have recovered with no noticeable issues. So I don't know.

But nevertheless you have a lot on your plate. Prayers still up.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 9, 2021)

Covid can kill, the same as the vax. Both are made in China and the vax was made prior to the release of the virus which should be a clue.

Some can handle the jab..some can't. Depends on the body, I guess. I just know I don't trust my own government and I darn sure don't trust China.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 10, 2021)

Good night, afternoon, morning wherever you are darlinks. I really do love you guys. May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here. Meanwhile we pray or send positive vibes or keep vigil for:

Harper, the inspiration for the vigil list.
Kat for wellness
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Nosmo King for healing and health & wholeness.
Beautress for continued recovery & wholeness.
Dragonlady for the best possible outcome for her knee.
Ringel - for continued healing and wellness.
Beautress's friend for comfort/healing.
Hombre's niece still in the hospital in critical condition with COVID.
Mindful's daughter for continued wellness.
Dragonlady's son and family and her sister for relief/wellness.
Big Black Dog for the very best treatment and outcome for the rest of his days.
SFC Ollie for good test results and remedy if one is needed.
Foxfyre's niece for successful surgery and recovery/healing.
Gracie and Mr. G for relief, healing, peace, solutions.

And we keep the light on so others who have been away can find their way back and we hope they will.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 10, 2021)

What do you see when you stare at this photo for a bit?


----------



## Oddball (Dec 11, 2021)

Saturday morning!

Be home by midnight.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 11, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> What do you see when you stare at this photo for a bit?
> View attachment 574326


A Headache.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 11, 2021)

SFC Ollie said:


> A Headache.


Actually it is said most people see either a cat or a moose in it. I have to work at it to make it into a cat. Haven't been able to come up with the moose.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 11, 2021)

Okay as I get the stuff out for the next batch of cookies and peruse the remaining box of Christmas decorations trying to decide if I'll bother with them, I have arrived at a conclusion:


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Dajjal (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 13, 2021)

As you know, I lost my sister, my only sibling, to COVID earlier this year. And also earlier this year her oldest child, my niece, was battling lung cancer. She survived the brutal chemo and radiation and was pronounced cancer free a few weeks ago. . .until they found the tumor in her brain. She goes in for surgery for that tomorrow. Prayers and positive vibes for that will be much appreciated.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Dec 13, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> As you know, I lost my sister, my only sibling, to COVID earlier this year. And also earlier this year her oldest child, my niece, was battling lung cancer. She survived the brutal chemo and radiation and was pronounced cancer free a few weeks ago. . .until they found the tumor in her brain. She goes in for surgery for that tomorrow. Prayers and positive vibes for that will be much appreciated.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## TemplarKormac (Dec 13, 2021)

Hey guys. I know, I know, it's been a while since I showed up here. A lot happened in the time before I came back. We got the mortgage modified, so we are not in danger of losing our home now. My grandmother also is planning to make me co-owner of the house on the mortgage documentation since I am helping pay half the mortgage. I also completed a debt consolidation program for her with my own money to repay her for some of the bad things I did with her money as a 20-something hooligan.

We had stable finances, for the first time in a long time. We could see the sun peeking over the horizon. But now we're in an emergency. The bills and monthly payments on existing loans are threatening to swallow our combined income whole. I don't know how we'll get through this, honestly.

Please pass this on to anyone you know.  I can't let her down now. Not now. Not after having seemingly redeemed myself in her and (possibly) God's eyes.









						Help my beautiful grandmother, organized by Andrew Nash
					

Hello, my name is Andrew Nash, 34, and I am this beautiful lady's grandson. Her name is Rut… Andrew Nash needs your support for Help my beautiful grandmother



					gofund.me
				



https://www.facebook.com/donate/397241785473213/4948456048498037


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 14, 2021)

TemplarKormac said:


> Hey guys. I know, I know, it's been a while since I showed up here. A lot happened in the time before I came back. We got the mortgage modified, so we are not in danger of losing our home now. My grandmother also is planning to make me co-owner of the house on the mortgage documentation since I am helping pay half the mortgage. I also completed a debt consolidation program for her with my own money to repay her for some of the bad things I did with her money as a 20-something hooligan.
> 
> We had stable finances, for the first time in a long time. We could see the sun peeking over the horizon. But now we're in an emergency. The bills and monthly payments on existing loans are threatening to swallow our combined income whole. I don't know how we'll get through this, honestly.
> 
> ...


So good when you check in TK and happy to see things are looking up for you. Don't be a stranger okay?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 14, 2021)

Saw this on Facebook this morning--Thridrangar Lighthouse in southern Iceland accessible only by helicopter. I think I might like to visit for few moments, but I don't think I would want to work there.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## TemplarKormac (Dec 14, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> So good when you check in TK and happy to see things are looking up for you. Don't be a stranger okay?


Yes ma'am!

On a side note, we tried our last option today in refinancing the house and were denied. 

We can only hope we have enough money to pay these loans. 

Someone please help us.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Dec 14, 2021)

TemplarKormac said:


> Yes ma'am!
> 
> On a side note, we tried our last option today in refinancing the house and were denied.
> 
> ...


Ah, a bit of good news. I went into hysterics yesterday and failed to do the math on the finances properly. I made a giant error. So in my calmness I went back over the finances again and discovered I had plenty of money left in the bank after all the expenses were deducted. 

PAY NO MIND TO THAT IDIOT BEHIND THE CURTAIN!


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Dec 14, 2021)

TemplarKormac said:


> Hey guys. I know, I know, it's been a while since I showed up here. A lot happened in the time before I came back. We got the mortgage modified, so we are not in danger of losing our home now. My grandmother also is planning to make me co-owner of the house on the mortgage documentation since I am helping pay half the mortgage. I also completed a debt consolidation program for her with my own money to repay her for some of the bad things I did with her money as a 20-something hooligan.
> 
> We had stable finances, for the first time in a long time. We could see the sun peeking over the horizon. But now we're in an emergency. The bills and monthly payments on existing loans are threatening to swallow our combined income whole. I don't know how we'll get through this, honestly.
> 
> ...



Look for homeowner forgiveness packages.
Or for philanthropic sites for families in need.
I don't know if the DementocRats have stopped them, but there used to be government subsidies and grant programs for homeowners in need of paying the mortgage.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Dec 14, 2021)

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> Look for homeowner forgiveness packages.
> Or for philanthropic sites for families in need.
> I don't know if the DementocRats have stopped them, but there used to be government subsidies and grant programs for homeowners in need of paying the mortgage.



Oh, we modified the mortagage and lowered the payment by 70 bucks. So no need to do that anymore. 

Like I said, I made an accounting error on the bank ledger and a pretty big one at that. Looks like we'll be fine going forward.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 16, 2021)

Doorbell rang just a little bit ago, there was an elderly gentleman standing there with a couple of boxes of cereal under his arm and a bag of groceries next to him.  He stated he had brought some food and of course I told him I didn't need any.  He then asked if this was the ________ residence to which I explained we had bought it 3+ years ago from ________ and I thought she was in a nursing home.  He stated he had talked with her yesterday on the phone but assumed this was still her address.  Not the first time someone came here looking for the previous owner.  Oh well.


----------



## beautress (Dec 16, 2021)

Gracie said:


> So...saw MrG at the ENT. He looks ok I guess. He is right at home with a wheel chair now, and his oxygen tanks. He lost some pounds, which is good. We didn't have time to talk much, but I went in with him to get his ears tested then see the doc himself. Results are..he now has a dead ear, which is what the doc called it. Completely deaf in the left side. No clue why. Duh. I said because he fell because he was dizzy, because he was short of breath and it all started when he got that damn vax. Doc said could be so.
> 
> He went back to the conval home with his assistant that drove him there, and next visit to the doc is to the surgeon tomorrow to see what the results are on the biopsies. MrG says he thinks its cancer. I said don't jump the gun and lets just wait to see what he says.
> 
> ...


Prayers up for Mr. G, Gracie and also for what you 're going through.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 16, 2021)

He's home. So far....we have been told its COPD. NOT lung cancer. He's on oxygen, but that will not last long unless we get a caregiver. They didn't give him a portable strap on tank...nope. Their idea of portables are 3 large tanks with one trolly to drag it around. He can't drag it...and use his walker. So that means I have to follow him around and drag it. Had to take him to pain doc today and dragging that thing around while I am in flareup was NOT FUN. And not acceptable. So....we have to wait until his lung doctor gets back to see what therapy he needs and hopefully get a compact tank cuz I will NOT keep doing this. I can't. I'm hurting so bad right now, I can barely move.


----------



## Dragonlady (Dec 16, 2021)

Gracie said:


> He's home. So far....we have been told its COPD. NOT lung cancer. He's on oxygen, but that will not last long unless we get a caregiver. They didn't give him a portable strap on tank...nope. Their idea of portables are 3 large tanks with one trolly to drag it around. He can't drag it...and use his walker. So that means I have to follow him around and drag it. Had to take him to pain doc today and dragging that thing around while I am in flareup was NOT FUN. And not acceptable. So....we have to wait until his lung doctor gets back to see what therapy he needs and hopefully get a compact tank cuz I will NOT keep doing this. I can't. I'm hurting so bad right now, I can barely move.



Gracie, have you checked into senior support groups in your area.  Our county has a bunch of services available, from "meals on wheels", to personal care workers, home maintenance people, drivers to take you shopping and to medical appointments, under their Senior Support Branch.  Services aren't free, but they're reasonable.  Meals on Wheels charges about the same amount as I would pay for the groceries.  Senior Support will also point you in the right direction if they can't help you.  

There might also be a support group for COPD patients and their families.  I know our local Cancer Society will help cancer patients to chemo appointments, if they have no transportation, and provide someone to sit with them after your chemo, if necessary.  The volunteers are just wonderful people.

If you've joined a local congregation, there may be a group within the church who do this kind of work.  I will keep you both in my prayers.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 17, 2021)

TemplarKormac said:


> Ah, a bit of good news. I went into hysterics yesterday and failed to do the math on the finances properly. I made a giant error. So in my calmness I went back over the finances again and discovered I had plenty of money left in the bank after all the expenses were deducted.
> 
> PAY NO MIND TO THAT IDIOT BEHIND THE CURTAIN!


I imagine all of us have done that at one time or another.  Good news though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 17, 2021)

Gracie said:


> He's home. So far....we have been told its COPD. NOT lung cancer. He's on oxygen, but that will not last long unless we get a caregiver. They didn't give him a portable strap on tank...nope. Their idea of portables are 3 large tanks with one trolly to drag it around. He can't drag it...and use his walker. So that means I have to follow him around and drag it. Had to take him to pain doc today and dragging that thing around while I am in flareup was NOT FUN. And not acceptable. So....we have to wait until his lung doctor gets back to see what therapy he needs and hopefully get a compact tank cuz I will NOT keep doing this. I can't. I'm hurting so bad right now, I can barely move.


Unacceptable. I know you guys chose to stay in California for the healthcare provided there. But doesn't look like they're very patient oriented maybe? I'm not sure what town/city you're in right now, but as Dragonlady mentioned, there might be private support groups who can help.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Dragonlady (Dec 17, 2021)

TemplarKormac said:


> Ah, a bit of good news. I went into hysterics yesterday and failed to do the math on the finances properly. I made a giant error. So in my calmness I went back over the finances again and discovered I had plenty of money left in the bank after all the expenses were deducted.
> 
> PAY NO MIND TO THAT IDIOT BEHIND THE CURTAIN!



My husband did that once.  He was feaking out because our house payment was coming due and it was about to bounce!  The guy who got A+ in trigonometry in college, wrote a $100 cheque and deducted $1000 from our running bank balance.  I knew approximately how much should be in the account, but not the exact amount, and it was a lot more than he said we had.  I knew I hadn't spent any of it anything other than groceries and transit.

His relief when I found the error was palpable so I know how you feel.  Congrats on getting your refi done and dusted.  It's such a huge to get that done.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Dec 17, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> My husband did that once.  He was feaking out because our house payment was coming due and it was about to bounce!  The guy who got A+ in trigonometry in college, wrote a $100 cheque and deducted $1000 from our running bank balance.  I knew approximately how much should be in the account, but not the exact amount, and it was a lot more than he said we had.  I knew I hadn't spent any of it anything other than groceries and transit.
> 
> His relief when I found the error was palpable so I know how you feel.  Congrats on getting your refi done and dusted.  It's such a huge to get that done.



Wish I could say my refi was done and dusted. We were preliminarily rejected on the phone, but got a book's worth of paperwork in the mail today. That... is essentially in limbo at the moment.


----------



## Oddball (Dec 18, 2021)

Saturday morning!

Remember, no strangers.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 19, 2021)

Have to cancel my Christmas trip to my daughters house. She called this morning to tell me she tested positive for Covid, again. Last time was in 2020. Yes she has been vaccinated since then but she is a nurse and 4 people in her pediatric clinic tested positive this past week. We'll do Christmas in January.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 21, 2021)

SFC Ollie said:


> Have to cancel my Christmas trip to my daughters house. She called this morning to tell me she tested positive for Covid, again. Last time was in 2020. Yes she has been vaccinated since then but she is a nurse and 4 people in her pediatric clinic tested positive this past week. We'll do Christmas in January.


Bummer Ollie. Hopefully it is a false positive. As I recall she was really sick when she got it before. Maybe no symptoms this time?  Our primary doctor's office called us in this morning to get our booster shots and so far zero side affects. But New Mexico is 88% vaccinated now with at least one shot but the Omicron variant is running rampant. It is more like a really bad flu but reasonable caution is smart I think. I guess she gets Christmas off though.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## beautress (Dec 21, 2021)

Gracie said:


> He's home. So far....we have been told its COPD. NOT lung cancer. He's on oxygen, but that will not last long unless we get a caregiver. They didn't give him a portable strap on tank...nope. Their idea of portables are 3 large tanks with one trolly to drag it around. He can't drag it...and use his walker. So that means I have to follow him around and drag it. Had to take him to pain doc today and dragging that thing around while I am in flareup was NOT FUN. And not acceptable. So....we have to wait until his lung doctor gets back to see what therapy he needs and hopefully get a compact tank cuz I will NOT keep doing this. I can't. I'm hurting so bad right now, I can barely move.


Talk to your caregiver, Gracie. He needs professional round the clock care, and you will also be in that category if you don't take care of your own needs that do not include carrying his heavy equipment around to your pain. Sometimes we have to do what must be done. My prayers are up for you this evening. 

I had to let go of the best dog I ever had today. Last week my rural neighbor threatened to shoot my dog if he ever came on his property again. I kept him in for a week only letting him go with no leash the last day or two with my visual attention only. Today the phone rang while we were out and he was playing with Miss Songie, my new puppy. I got sidetracked and the first thing you know he was barking at the neighbors' yearlings and he refused to come home. After my throat got scratchy from calling, I made some calls and remembered a friend that Mr Reddy was crazy for. He lives about 40 miles from here, so he accepted and I took Reddy to his new owner's dwelling. I was heart breaking to stop at family dollar store and buy his favorite Kibbles and Bits, but I didn't want Reddy taken out with a gun and next door, too. But I did the right thing. I got my beloved Reddy out of harm's way even though I will miss him forever. 

That probably has nothing to do with anything, but sometimes life calls us to make a decision we hate to make. Reddy had no business over there. He needs discipline by a man. Now he has it. And food he likes, too.


----------



## beautress (Dec 21, 2021)

SFC Ollie said:


> Have to cancel my Christmas trip to my daughters house. She called this morning to tell me she tested positive for Covid, again. Last time was in 2020. Yes she has been vaccinated since then but she is a nurse and 4 people in her pediatric clinic tested positive this past week. We'll do Christmas in January.


Bless you and your family, Ollie. May your daughter be as good as new soon. ♡


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Dec 21, 2021)

I don't know if it's because of the lunatic weather here, or because of working from home, or because I'm just freekin old...........but I've been hurting and aching for two weeks now.

CALGON, TAKE ME AWAY!!!!


----------



## Gracie (Dec 22, 2021)

I've slept on and off the whole day. Lots of fatigue. MrG is doing ok, I guess. Could be better, could be worse. A nurse came today to check on him. Physical therapist will call next week. But that is just temporary. Soon as his lung doctor gets back in his office after the holidays, I will see about a full time caregiver. This cold weather and all the rain (which I LOVE but my body doesn't), I ache all over too. Constantly. Dragging that damn behometh of a tank doesn't help but MrG can't do it and he needs to walk every day to build up his muscles.

I can't wait for xmas to be over. I hate this time of year.

Sorry about your dog, Beautress. At least he is alive. You can visit him now and then maybe. My karma is gone forever, and I miss her ALL the time. Constantly. The more years that pass, the more I miss her. She was my best friend. My soul sister. My furry daughter. Xmas sucks.


----------



## beautress (Dec 22, 2021)

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> I don't know if it's because of the lunatic weather here, or because of working from home, or because I'm just freekin old...........but I've been hurting and aching for two weeks now.
> 
> CALGON, TAKE ME AWAY!!!!


You need thiamin, folate, B6, and B 12. If you're taking daily vitamins it wouldn't hurt to buy a bottle of B100 from your nearest Kroger, Walmart, HEB, or other grocer. I'm assuming you are already taking Vitamin A and D3 if your doctor has tipped you that a good nutrition program faithfully executed will put him out of business. If you don't like to take vitamins, you could always have a handful of blueberries, a couple of apples, a banana, and an orange. A daily yellow or orange vegetable 2 servings of dark green leafy vegetable and 1 cruciferous vegetable per diem. You also could check out nutrition information that could steer your pain out of your joints and muscles by avoiding the 3 white devils--white flours, white dairy products, and white refined sugar. Your worst demon, though is a sugar sweet tooth that brings on obesity when it comes to having unresolved aches and pains. Hello broccoli, goodbye pain for most of us.   I wish you well in getting well. Oh yeh and I forgot about beets and carrots. There up there with apples and broccoli, not to mention the benefits garlic has for disciplining pesky microbes your body doesn't need hanging around. Turmeric plus garlic supplements teamed up will kick most of your joint pain outta the park. Good luck. And hope something I said helps your problem. I probably forgot a couple of other dietary aids to stop and prevent aches and pains, so load your favorite search engine with the words "dietary pain management." There's a lot more to it than I can fit in one paragraph, and most people are downright too chicken to heal by smart eating habit development which means crossing over to eating foods with joy that you used to eschew plz pardon the pun.... <giggle>


----------



## beautress (Dec 22, 2021)

Gracie said:


> I've slept on and off the whole day. Lots of fatigue. MrG is doing ok, I guess. Could be better, could be worse. A nurse came today to check on him. Physical therapist will call next week. But that is just temporary. Soon as his lung doctor gets back in his office after the holidays, I will see about a full time caregiver. This cold weather and all the rain (which I LOVE but my body doesn't), I ache all over too. Constantly. Dragging that damn behometh of a tank doesn't help but MrG can't do it and he needs to walk every day to build up his muscles.
> 
> I can't wait for xmas to be over. I hate this time of year.
> 
> Sorry about your dog, Beautress. At least he is alive. You can visit him now and then maybe. My karma is gone forever, and I miss her ALL the time. Constantly. The more years that pass, the more I miss her. She was my best friend. My soul sister. My furry daughter. Xmas sucks.


Thanks for the kind words, Gracie. I think you should be sure you have either an electric blanket or at least a heating pad for cool nights. Big hug for cold weather comfort. a nice heated cup of cinnamon added to apple cider can really take some of the edge off bitter cold seasonal chills.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Dec 22, 2021)

beautress said:


> You need thiamin, folate, B6, and B 12. If you're taking daily vitamins it wouldn't hurt to buy a bottle of B100 from your nearest Kroger, Walmart, HEB, or other grocer. I'm assuming you are already taking Vitamin A and D3 if your doctor has tipped you that a good nutrition program faithfully executed will put him out of business. If you don't like to take vitamins, you could always have a handful of blueberries, a couple of apples, a banana, and an orange. A daily yellow or orange vegetable 2 servings of dark green leafy vegetable and 1 cruciferous vegetable per diem. You also could check out nutrition information that could steer your pain out of your joints and muscles by avoiding the 3 white devils--white flours, white dairy products, and white refined sugar. Your worst demon, though is a sugar sweet tooth that brings on obesity when it comes to having unresolved aches and pains. Hello broccoli, goodbye pain for most of us.   I wish you well in getting well. Oh yeh and I forgot about beets and carrots. There up there with apples and broccoli, not to mention the benefits garlic has for disciplining pesky microbes your body doesn't need hanging around. Turmeric plus garlic supplements teamed up will kick most of your joint pain outta the park. Good luck. And hope something I said helps your problem. I probably forgot a couple of other dietary aids to stop and prevent aches and pains, so load your favorite search engine with the words "dietary pain management." There's a lot more to it than I can fit in one paragraph, and most people are downright too chicken to heal by smart eating habit development which means crossing over to eating foods with joy that you used to eschew plz pardon the pun.... <giggle>



Dr. has me taking all that.  Hell, I take more pills every day than I intake food.

I love broccoli, keep bags of it in the freezer.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Dec 22, 2021)

I have a proposal to make for you guys:

I need to pay $1870 to pay off a loan completely. It is a payday loan with 499% interest. They apprised me that if I pay $1864 by December 30 then the loan would be concluded. If not, then it would be $576 /mo for the next 12 months.

I was wondering if there would be any of you out there willing to take out a $3100 (the GA state minimum) loan on my behalf? There seem to be no lenders available willing to lend us that amount, let alone touch us with our credit scores; nor will our mortgage lender approve us for a refinance.  In addition, our heating/AC unit is on its last legs and needs to be repaired/replaced.

How it would work is this:

1) Should you agree to this arrangement, and if you are approved, relay to me the monthly payment amount.

2) We exchange bank account numbers.
a) Mine to you to receive the loan.
b) Yours to me so I can schedule automatic payments in the amount of the monthly payments due.

3) I am willing to increase the payment to pay off the loan faster by a maximum of $50 a month more.

Benefits:

1) Both of our credit ratings will benefit in the long run when this loan is paid in full.

I know this is a lot to ask, but as I said, I desperately need to pay off this loan by December 30, and I don't know how much longer our Heating and AC unit will last.

If you feel that I am worthy of your trust, message me and we will exchange pertinent information. Time is of the essence.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Dec 22, 2021)

Aaand while I was typing that, the unit started sounding like some idiot with a sledgehammer banging on a metal door. 

This is not good.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Dec 22, 2021)

TemplarKormac said:


> I have a proposal to make for you guys:
> 
> I need to pay $1870 to pay off a loan completely. It is a payday loan with 499% interest. They apprised me that if I pay $1864 by December 30 then the loan would be concluded. If not, then it would be $576 /mo for the next 12 months.
> 
> ...


Nevermind this. A loan company that initially rejected us turned around and inexplicably changed their minds, granting the loan.

Gee, how does that work?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 23, 2021)

INTERESTING PUZZLE but PLEASE DON"T PM me your answer.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Dec 23, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> INTERESTING PUZZLE but PLEASE DON"T PM me your answer.
> 
> View attachment 578866


16


----------



## Dragonlady (Dec 23, 2021)

TemplarKormac said:


> Nevermind this. A loan company that initially rejected us turned around and inexplicably changed their minds, granting the loan.
> 
> Gee, how does that work?



Easily.  Mortgage loans are more about the property, than the borrower.  It could be that your loan to value ratio is so low that the loan looks good to them, or the person who initially said "no", had their supervisor look over the proposal, and the supervisor said "It's a go".  Lots of ways it could happen.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 23, 2021)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> 16


So far I'm getting 14 plus 4 rectangles.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Dec 23, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> So far I'm getting 14 plus 4 rectangles.


I counted 17 on my recount. I had figured I miscounted b/c I was pretty sure it was supposed to be an odd number based on the large square being the only isolated square or odd number in the count.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 23, 2021)

Gracie said:


> I've slept on and off the whole day. Lots of fatigue. MrG is doing ok, I guess. Could be better, could be worse. A nurse came today to check on him. Physical therapist will call next week. But that is just temporary. Soon as his lung doctor gets back in his office after the holidays, I will see about a full time caregiver. This cold weather and all the rain (which I LOVE but my body doesn't), I ache all over too. Constantly. Dragging that damn behometh of a tank doesn't help but MrG can't do it and he needs to walk every day to build up his muscles.
> 
> I can't wait for xmas to be over. I hate this time of year.
> 
> Sorry about your dog, Beautress. At least he is alive. You can visit him now and then maybe. My karma is gone forever, and I miss her ALL the time. Constantly. The more years that pass, the more I miss her. She was my best friend. My soul sister. My furry daughter. Xmas sucks.


Have you considered one of those 4-wheel walkers with a seat? Until my Uncle Ed could get portable oxygen he just put the big tank on that seat and it rolled easily.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 23, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Have you considered one of those 4-wheel walkers with a seat? Until my Uncle Ed could get portable oxygen he just put the big tank on that seat and it rolled easily.


That's what he has. The tank takes up the whole seat. MrG has no room to sit when he needs to.

The physical therapist came yesterday, had him walk, tested his oxygen level, checked his heart rate. Not good. The PT said NORMALLY, when copd patients get out of breath, their heart rate increases. Unfortunately, when MrG's oxygen level reaches 80 or so, his heart rate drops to the 40's. So....he can't take the tank on the seat. He has to SIT on it until his oxygen raises back up to the lower 90's, then wait some more for his heart rate to catch up. And...no room with the tank on it. Hence, me having to follow him around pulling the fucking behometh tank.

I called the oxygen people. They don't have smaller tanks. They are on order. Because of COVID. I am SO SICK of that word. Covid this, covid that, masks again which do NOTHING to stop a virus yet they still insist we wear them, more shots, more boosters for something THAT DOESN'T WORK. I am so damn frustrated about the whole thing. It would be easier IF there were FUCKING CHAIRS put back by the elevators and CHAIRS back in the community room so others in the same boat we are in COULD SIT FUCKING DOWN, but nooooooooo......COVID! Must stay 6 feet apart.  Cuz of COVID. But they can all gather butt to butt on food delivery day....and gather around the mailboxes when the mailman comes all cheek to cheek....or in  a huddle in the lobby gossiping about everyone while being no more than 2 feet OR LESS away. That doesn't count. But lets not let the chairs back! Cuz....COVID.

Sorry for the cussing. I am worn out, tired, in pain, pissed off and in general miserable.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Dec 23, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Easily.  Mortgage loans are more about the property, than the borrower.  It could be that your loan to value ratio is so low that the loan looks good to them, or the person who initially said "no", had their supervisor look over the proposal, and the supervisor said "It's a go".  Lots of ways it could happen.


It was a $5k loan though, not tied to the mortgage, which makes it more weird.


----------



## Oddball (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## RoccoR (Dec 24, 2021)

*Merry Chrismas and Happy Holidays,

The greatest of all gifts is "friendship."  *And I appreciate what you all have given to me over the year.  May all the best come to you and yours.

Sincerely,
R


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 24, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> So far I'm getting 14 plus 4 rectangles.



I've got 18.

The whole thing is 1.  4 small squares on the outside corners.  4 small squares in the middle.  Those 4 in the middle form another 1. Starting on the outside of the total square, go in 3/4 of the way (the length of a small corner square plus the rectangle).  Then go down 3/4 of the way.  That forms a square, and you can do that in each corner of the whole, for 4 more squares.  Finally, you can use each of the 4 rectangles on the middle outside of the whole and move inward, adding the first row of small squares in the center, to make 4 more squares.

1 + 4 + 4 + 1 + 4 + 4 = 18


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 24, 2021)

Oddball said:


> View attachment 579328


Hands down Hombre's favorite Christmas movie. And over the years he has been given a working replica of that lamp--a smaller one that is more desk size--plus a copy of the original script, tees with photos of various scenes, and for Christmas a few years ago I gave him an official* Red Ryder carbine-action* 200-shot range model* air rifle!*


----------



## Oddball (Dec 24, 2021)

And now for something completely different.....









						Christmas in Spain: TiÃ³ the famous pooping log
					

Spain is home to some very curious traditions, and never more so than over the Christmas period. One of these bizarre customs is the TiÃ³ de Nadal o Caga




					www.euroweeklynews.com


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 24, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Bummer Ollie. Hopefully it is a false positive. As I recall she was really sick when she got it before. Maybe no symptoms this time?  Our primary doctor's office called us in this morning to get our booster shots and so far zero side affects. But New Mexico is 88% vaccinated now with at least one shot but the Omicron variant is running rampant. It is more like a really bad flu but reasonable caution is smart I think. I guess she gets Christmas off though.


She was feeling better after 3 days this time around. But has to follow the protocol. Sometimes its no fun being a Nurse.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 25, 2021)

So many of us are grieving or hurting or disappointed or worried or stressed out by so many things, and we are reminded again that the human condition is rarely without stress, hardship, pain, sorrow from time to time. This is our eleventh Christmas together Coffee Shoppers, and my prayer is that you find courage to change what you can or endure what you must endure, and that in spite of all of it, you find some peace and joy. And thank you all for the times you have made me laugh through tears, inspired me when I was discouraged, and blessed me with your friendship.

*MERRY CHRISTMAS TO EACH AND EVERY ONE*


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Dec 25, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> So far I'm getting 14 plus 4 rectangles.


Me too.

Edit -- Went back and looked at the solution -- totally missed the last bunch.  I suck at these puzzles.


----------



## Oddball (Dec 25, 2021)

Ralphie was extra good last year....


----------



## Oddball (Dec 25, 2021)

Saturday morning!

Merry Christmas to all the Coffee Shoppers, your families, and loved ones.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 25, 2021)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Me too.
> 
> Edit -- Went back and looked at the solution -- totally missed the last bunch.  I suck at these puzzles.


Most of us suck at these puzzles. That's what makes them fun. 

But welcome to the Coffee Shop OhPleaseJustQuit. We're happy you found us. Please read over the OP to see what we're all about in here and keep right on joining in.

First timers receive a complimentary beverage and since it is Christmas we'll toast everybody!!


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Dec 25, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Most of us suck at these puzzles. That's what makes them fun.
> 
> But welcome to the Coffee Shop OhPleaseJustQuit. We're happy you found us. Please read over the OP to see what we're all about in here and keep right on joining in.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the welcome!  Merry Christmas.


----------



## Oddball (Dec 25, 2021)

Well, seems nobody was going to get me that awesome vintage B-52 kit from the '70s.....


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 25, 2021)

Oddball said:


> Well, seems nobody was going to get me that awesome vintage B-52 kit from the '70s.....
> 
> View attachment 579857


Maybe next year?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Dec 25, 2021)

Oddball said:


> Well, seems nobody was going to get me that awesome vintage B-52 kit from the '70s.....
> 
> View attachment 579857


Well, since I'm alone this year, I bought myself whatever I wanted.  It's called being an adult.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 25, 2021)

Not a great Christmas this year. Went into the Hospital Monday night with weird chest pains. Not the pains I've had in the past with cardiac episodes. Had enzymes tested (normal). Did a Stress test that showed a small abnormally (I think I understood them right.) The NP that works with the cardiologist on call suggested a Heart cath just in case. Agreed to the procedure got into the heart lab (No food or drink all day) Only for the cardiologist to advise me he wouldn't have the procedure done. He even said that if I were friend or family he would advise against it. SO Wednesday night I came home. Thursday night the pains were back. I'm seriously considering going back to the ER in the morning.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 26, 2021)

SFC Ollie said:


> Not a great Christmas this year. Went into the Hospital Monday night with weird chest pains. Not the pains I've had in the past with cardiac episodes. Had enzymes tested (normal). Did a Stress test that showed a small abnormally (I think I understood them right.) The NP that works with the cardiologist on call suggested a Heart cath just in case. Agreed to the procedure got into the heart lab (No food or drink all day) Only for the cardiologist to advise me he wouldn't have the procedure done. He even said that if I were friend or family he would advise against it. SO Wednesday night I came home. Thursday night the pains were back. I'm seriously considering going back to the ER in the morning.


Sending some extra prayers your way Ollie.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 26, 2021)

Montrovant said:


> View attachment 579978


That's wild actually. Fascinating.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## 007 (Dec 26, 2021)

SFC Ollie said:


> Not a great Christmas this year. Went into the Hospital Monday night with weird chest pains. Not the pains I've had in the past with cardiac episodes. Had enzymes tested (normal). Did a Stress test that showed a small abnormally (I think I understood them right.) The NP that works with the cardiologist on call suggested a Heart cath just in case. Agreed to the procedure got into the heart lab (No food or drink all day) Only for the cardiologist to advise me he wouldn't have the procedure done. He even said that if I were friend or family he would advise against it. SO Wednesday night I came home. Thursday night the pains were back. I'm seriously considering going back to the ER in the morning.


Coincidently, I went to the ER myself after having a couple real quick little chest pains, and I know it was my heart. They hooked me up to the EKG, did labs, and like other times said I was fine. They didn't seem too concerned there was anything wrong with my heart. I told them that I do believe it's from abdominal pressure inside me and my heart doesn't like it, and I've had bouts with upset stomach and unusual bowel movements. The doctor seemed much more concerned with my "stress level." I told her that I might be a little too wrapped up in what's happening to our nation and around the world, and she felt I'm probably suffering from "hyper tension." So yeah, I didn't think I was but, I probably am and don't realize how much. I have Xanax that I take occasionally for anxiety issues so, it makes sense. 

So in the past few weeks I've changed a few things. I don't wake up now and immediately go to the computer and immerse myself in all the shitty news, and along with giving up alcohol, two years ago now, I've also given up coffee, even the decaf, and I've began eating high fiber things, fruits, green veggies, and I've got smoothies down to a science, which are just awesome, love them, and I believe it's paying off. I'm losing weight and gaining energy and feel like I'm getting back to my old self again. Going to keep it up, because this 66 year old bod just doesn't respond well to abuse anymore. Time to take good care of it instead. I moved my Powerline universal gym out of my house to upstairs in the shop this Summer to reclaim my back room, so today I was upstairs in the shop putting that back together. Done except for running the cables. Will do that tomorrow. Need to hit that gym again too. 

Hope everyone had a great Christmas..!!


----------



## 007 (Dec 26, 2021)

Lots of covid going around here, friends and family have all caught it. Friend of mine here, his mother and her live kinda friend / care taker, took a little trip to visit some relatives and both came home with covid and both wound up in the hospital. The live in was morbidly obese and sadly... died. His mom who's in her 80's was bad, but her daughter is an EMT and called in a favor from a doctor friend and got her treated with Regeneron monochlonal antibodies. She responded very well to that but then had other heart and stroke complications. It was iffy there for awhile but she pulled through and is home now.

Sister and her common law husband both had covid. Fortunately they're both in very good health and although it was unpleasant, both came through without any serious complications at all. They said the worst part for them was upset stomach and nausea. Son and his family all caught it. His wife wasn't even sure it was covid until they took her to the hospital. She tested pos but it was after already being sick for 10 days. She came through no problem because she's very healthy as well, athletic, slim and fit. Son is relatively fit as well but liked his little cigars, so he said it was hard for him to breath for awhile, and the fevers hit him pretty bad too, but he's also fine now, already back to work.

Myself, I just hibernate and don't go anywhere, and luckily live alone and don't have anyone else coming and going from my home. But I found a couple different places where I was able to secure both Ivermectin and hydroxychloroquine, and I take the Ivermectin prophylactically along with vitamin D3 and C, besides the multivitamin I've been taking forever. And I might have had the covid already, not sure, but way back in May of '19, I had a small fever, body aches, sore throat, etc, but I never lost my sense of taste or smell so, IDK, might have just been a cold or mild flu. In any case, taking the Ivermectin, I just might sneak by without catching it. In any case, natural immunity is the best deterrent, bar none.


----------



## HikerGuy83 (Dec 27, 2021)

Hope everyone is O.K.

Looking forward to 2022 !!!


----------



## Mindful (Dec 27, 2021)

My news. The most unexpected.

Ended up in an American hospital, for sudden emergency surgery, twisted blocked intestine. No warnings or symptoms of it either.

On top of that, being treated for Covid. So, a double whammy!

Recovering now, and the care is excellent.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 27, 2021)

007 said:


> Coincidently, I went to the ER myself after having a couple real quick little chest pains, and I know it was my heart. They hooked me up to the EKG, did labs, and like other times said I was fine. They didn't seem too concerned there was anything wrong with my heart. I told them that I do believe it's from abdominal pressure inside me and my heart doesn't like it, and I've had bouts with upset stomach and unusual bowel movements. The doctor seemed much more concerned with my "stress level." I told her that I might be a little too wrapped up in what's happening to our nation and around the world, and she felt I'm probably suffering from "hyper tension." So yeah, I didn't think I was but, I probably am and don't realize how much. I have Xanax that I take occasionally for anxiety issues so, it makes sense.
> 
> So in the past few weeks I've changed a few things. I don't wake up now and immediately go to the computer and immerse myself in all the shitty news, and along with giving up alcohol, two years ago now, I've also given up coffee, even the decaf, and I've began eating high fiber things, fruits, green veggies, and I've got smoothies down to a science, which are just awesome, love them, and I believe it's paying off. I'm losing weight and gaining energy and feel like I'm getting back to my old self again. Going to keep it up, because this 66 year old bod just doesn't respond well to abuse anymore. Time to take good care of it instead. I moved my Powerline universal gym out of my house to upstairs in the shop this Summer to reclaim my back room, so today I was upstairs in the shop putting that back together. Done except for running the cables. Will do that tomorrow. Need to hit that gym again too.
> 
> Hope everyone had a great Christmas..!!


Good advice for all except the coffee doesn't bother Hombre and me so won't be giving that up. We did give up alcohol and cigarettes a long time ago and are much the better for it. But eating well - higher fiber, lots more veggies, good omegas, lots less fried foods and junk - have done these old bodies well. I strongly recommend it. And as our primary physician who we love dearly said, "Sitting is the new smoking." Important to get up and move. We still don't do as much of that as we should but we're doing better. And do we backslide now and then. Yes we do so we have no room to judge anybody else.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 27, 2021)

Mindful said:


> My news. The most unexpected.
> 
> Ended up in an American hospital, for sudden emergency surgery, twisted blocked intestine. No warnings or symptoms of it either.
> 
> ...


Oh wow Mindful. Scary. And painful. But happy to hear you're on the mend.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 27, 2021)

HikerGuy83 said:


> Hope everyone is O.K.
> 
> Looking forward to 2022 !!!


Welcome to the Coffee Shop HikerGuy83. We're happy you found us. Please read over the OP to see what we're all about in the Coffee Shop and keep right on joining in. Oh, and first timers to the Coffee Shop receive a complimentary beverage so let's see what something special I can find for you today:  ah found one that looks good since we're still in the 12 days of Christmas.  And it is either high or low octane as you prefer.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 27, 2021)

007 said:


> Lots of covid going around here, friends and family have all caught it. Friend of mine here, his mother and her live kinda friend / care taker, took a little trip to visit some relatives and both came home with covid and both wound up in the hospital. The live in was morbidly obese and sadly... died. His mom who's in her 80's was bad, but her daughter is an EMT and called in a favor from a doctor friend and got her treated with Regeneron monochlonal antibodies. She responded very well to that but then had other heart and stroke complications. It was iffy there for awhile but she pulled through and is home now.
> 
> Sister and her common law husband both had covid. Fortunately they're both in very good health and although it was unpleasant, both came through without any serious complications at all. They said the worst part for them was upset stomach and nausea. Son and his family all caught it. His wife wasn't even sure it was covid until they took her to the hospital. She tested pos but it was after already being sick for 10 days. She came through no problem because she's very healthy as well, athletic, slim and fit. Son is relatively fit as well but liked his little cigars, so he said it was hard for him to breath for awhile, and the fevers hit him pretty bad too, but he's also fine now, already back to work.
> 
> Myself, I just hibernate and don't go anywhere, and luckily live alone and don't have anyone else coming and going from my home. But I found a couple different places where I was able to secure both Ivermectin and hydroxychloroquine, and I take the Ivermectin prophylactically along with vitamin D3 and C, besides the multivitamin I've been taking forever. And I might have had the covid already, not sure, but way back in May of '19, I had a small fever, body aches, sore throat, etc, but I never lost my sense of taste or smell so, IDK, might have just been a cold or mild flu. In any case, taking the Ivermectin, I just might sneak by without catching it. In any case, natural immunity is the best deterrent, bar none.


Glad to hear you are well 007 and good to hear from you. And yes these variant strains of COVID are running rampant. We have now lost three family members--two were in excellent health but couldn't survive it--and one good friend so I think it wise not to take any chances. I think Hombre and I did have it early in 2020 but slight cases.  We are both fully vaccinated plus the booster so that will give us a fighting chance to have light cases should we get it now. But there are no guarantees so everybody should use reasonable caution.  But even with reasonable caution we are enjoying living what time we have left.


----------



## HikerGuy83 (Dec 27, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Welcome to the Coffee Shop HikerGuy83. We're happy you found us. Please read over the OP to see what we're all about in the Coffee Shop and keep right on joining in. Oh, and first timers to the Coffee Shop receive a complimentary beverage so let's see what something special I can find for you today:  ah found one that looks good since we're still in the 12 days of Christmas.  And it is either high or low octane as you prefer.
> 
> View attachment 580397



Looks great.....is it non-alcoholic ?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 27, 2021)

HikerGuy83 said:


> Looks great.....is it non-alcoholic ?


It is whatever you want it to be.


----------



## 007 (Dec 28, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Good advice for all except the coffee doesn't bother Hombre and me so won't be giving that up. We did give up alcohol and cigarettes a long time ago and are much the better for it. But eating well - higher fiber, lots more veggies, good omegas, lots less fried foods and junk - have done these old bodies well. I strongly recommend it. And as our primary physician who we love dearly said, "Sitting is the new smoking." Important to get up and move. We still don't do as much of that as we should but we're doing better. And do we backslide now and then. Yes we do so we have no room to judge anybody else.


Ya know... I had a revelation earlier today... and I'm betting all my rotten stomach business and occasional dizziness and chronic constipation, not to mention the head feeling fuzzy and not connected, can't remember words, nausea, gut aches, and the list goes on, all of which seemed to come on out of the blue, when after giving up so many things changing to all healthy things, I should feel like a million bucks but I don't. More often then not when I eat it feels like food goes down just so far and then stops, like the insides are plugged, and I know damn well I'm backed up, (sorry for having to mention that), but I am, I'm bloated like a puffer fish, and that's where the inside abdominal pressure comes from, and that's why the heart does it's little things. So... I did a search for "ARE STATINS SAFE." Well the link below came up so I started reading, and the further I got through it, the madder I got because I was like, ya, ya, ya... all that is happening to me, and it all started just recently. Well, I'm done with it. This is the fourth statin they've tried me on because the others all gave me hyper sour stomach and diarrhea. I believe it could even be the cause of the anxiety because the upset stomach seems to set off the anxiety. So this is day two of not taking any of it, and that's final, no more, ever. I'll keep up all the good changes I've made in my diet, but I'm bringing my coffee pot back in from the shop, and if I'm right, my stomach and many other little "problems" are going to all clear up. I just haven't felt RIGHT for months now, since right about the time they talked me into taking another filthy statin. My cholesterol isn't that bad anyway. It's not far over "their" line by much. I honestly don't know why I let them talk me into taking ANOTHER one of those filthy things anyway.









						Dangers of Statin Drugs: What You Haven’t Been Told About Popular Cholesterol-Lowering Medicines - The Weston A. Price Foundation
					

By Sally Fallon Morell and Mary Enig, PhD




					www.westonaprice.org


----------



## beautress (Dec 29, 2021)

007 said:


> Ya know... I had a revelation earlier today... and I'm betting all my rotten stomach business and occasional dizziness and chronic constipation, not to mention the head feeling fuzzy and not connected, can't remember words, nausea, gut aches, and the list goes on, all of which seemed to come on out of the blue, when after giving up so many things changing to all healthy things, I should feel like a million bucks but I don't. More often then not when I eat it feels like food goes down just so far and then stops, like the insides are plugged, and I know damn well I'm backed up, (sorry for having to mention that), but I am, I'm bloated like a puffer fish, and that's where the inside abdominal pressure comes from, and that's why the heart does it's little things. So... I did a search for "ARE STATINS SAFE." Well the link below came up so I started reading, and the further I got through it, the madder I got because I was like, ya, ya, ya... all that is happening to me, and it all started just recently. Well, I'm done with it. This is the fourth statin they've tried me on because the others all gave me hyper sour stomach and diarrhea. I believe it could even be the cause of the anxiety because the upset stomach seems to set off the anxiety. So this is day two of not taking any of it, and that's final, no more, ever. I'll keep up all the good changes I've made in my diet, but I'm bringing my coffee pot back in from the shop, and if I'm right, my stomach and many other little "problems" are going to all clear up. I just haven't felt RIGHT for months now, since right about the time they talked me into taking another filthy statin. My cholesterol isn't that bad anyway. It's not far over "their" line by much. I honestly don't know why I let them talk me into taking ANOTHER one of those filthy things anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prayers up for your health improvement, 007. Been missing you and BBD around here. You could be having spleen issues, which is so easy to fix surgeons do not disclose the apple cure because it's bad for business. Three apples a day for 3 or 4 weeks, and if you get better, an apple a day thereafter is prevention enough if your spleen or liver was the problem. May God bless and keep you in good health and comfort from illness.


----------



## Oddball (Dec 29, 2021)

3-day upper midwest snowstorm, followed by the obligatory few days of  the sub-zero treatment....Though the winds are low, so we got that goin' for us.

Pretty tame stuff, compared to all the physical and family woes of the fellow coffee shoppers - pulling for you all...The wages of passing on the annual Utah ski pilgrimage, in order to tend to important personal and business matters, seem more tolerable in comparison.....Sure hope next season  makes up for it all.

/rant


----------



## Gracie (Dec 29, 2021)

It's been a rat race lately, so I have not caught up. But for those who know the trials I am dealing with, might wanna know the latest bullshit going on.

Too many fucking doctors. Lung doc, cardio doc, gall bladder doc, new primary doc, blah blah blah. ALL said I have to confer with the lung doc. But they all said any new scripts or orders must come from the primary doc, who said he is just a primary doc and not a lung doc. So, back to square one.

I DID get rid of those huge oxygen tanks, though. Got 6 little ones. No more lugging the big ones around. I also got a script for a concentrator so the tanks can take a hike eventually too. But..which one is the best oxygen concentrator company? I know the damn things cost over 2K, so digging that up will be fun. Not. And MrG does not like his walker. Walking makes him too tired, and he uses up too my oxygen. So now he wants a wheelchair. He can use his arms just fine. Its the walking that wears him out because his oxygen goes down...and so does his heart. So walking makes the oxygen tanks go down faster. Which is why we want a concentrator since it takes the air already around him and gives it back to him more purified. I think. Something like that. But now which place do I go to get one? I hear Inogen is the best. But they want 2700+ for one that straps over your shoulder or as a backpack. The rechargeable battery paid is only 300 bucks *eye roll*. So I have to dig up 3k when we do find one...somewhere.

He has been approved by the primary doc to have a home care supporter, but now I have to figure out how to do that cuz nobody around here knows diddly squat.

Meanwhile, I threw my back out today because I had to carry the big tanks to the neighbor since they didn't arrive before the doc appt, so I left a note on the door to get them from that neighbor and leave the little ones with her until we got back then I would bring the last one in tomorrow. Then I had to load him up in the van with the big tank, his  walker, take him to the surgeons office to get the reports for the primary doc but they couldn't release it until he signed they could. So...off to that office, unload him, sign, reload him. Off to primary doc. Unload him, reload him. THen he has to pee, so I have to unload him again, then reload him. Home, where I unload him, drive to my parking space way at the back lot, then walk back to the lobby, twisted my back between this morning to the last unload, get upstairs and now he wants a wheelchair. So now looking at wheelchairs on amazon that has the foot rests, a space to carry his stuff he needs, is foldable. Thats another couple hundred bucks. Everywhere I turn, its $$$$$$$ and now I am fucked up.  All hunched over, spasms in my back, ace bandages on both wrists, colder that a witches tit outside, raining, and overall in a very VERY pissy mood. It would help if I had help, or someone competent to tell me which way to go locally for whatever it is he needs instead of me going to Dr. Google to get some fucking answers. And I STILL don't know the results of the biopsy because he has not seen the lung doctor yet cuz "he's on holiday until January".

On top of that, the manager here at the apts quit and now we have a new one to learn if she will be worse or better than the last one; the trash compactor is still broken after 4 fucking months and this whole building stinks; cockroaches are spreading faster than usual (thank goodness there are none in MY apartment), and in general..life SUCKS.
Then MrG said he did not want to move from here, but "you can go if you want". Like, WTF? Well ALRIGHTY THEN!!!! He can stay here and I will go once someone calls from a waiting list I am on. HE can stay here and I will go! Fuckity fucken fuck!!!!

Kill me now. I'm fed up.


----------



## 007 (Dec 29, 2021)

Gracie said:


> It's been a rat race lately, so I have not caught up. But for those who know the trials I am dealing with, might wanna know the latest bullshit going on.
> 
> Too many fucking doctors. Lung doc, cardio doc, gall bladder doc, new primary doc, blah blah blah. ALL said I have to confer with the lung doc. But they all said any new scripts or orders must come from the primary doc, who said he is just a primary doc and not a lung doc. So, back to square one.
> 
> ...


Damn Gracie... you just made me feel better.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 29, 2021)

Gracie said:


> It's been a rat race lately, so I have not caught up. But for those who know the trials I am dealing with, might wanna know the latest bullshit going on.
> 
> Too many fucking doctors. Lung doc, cardio doc, gall bladder doc, new primary doc, blah blah blah. ALL said I have to confer with the lung doc. But they all said any new scripts or orders must come from the primary doc, who said he is just a primary doc and not a lung doc. So, back to square one.
> 
> ...


Maybe it's time for Legal Aid? I've never heard of any insurance, Medicaid or Medicare or any other health insurance provider not paying for the oxygen equipment you need. Something doesn't sound right about all that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 29, 2021)

007 said:


> Ya know... I had a revelation earlier today... and I'm betting all my rotten stomach business and occasional dizziness and chronic constipation, not to mention the head feeling fuzzy and not connected, can't remember words, nausea, gut aches, and the list goes on, all of which seemed to come on out of the blue, when after giving up so many things changing to all healthy things, I should feel like a million bucks but I don't. More often then not when I eat it feels like food goes down just so far and then stops, like the insides are plugged, and I know damn well I'm backed up, (sorry for having to mention that), but I am, I'm bloated like a puffer fish, and that's where the inside abdominal pressure comes from, and that's why the heart does it's little things. So... I did a search for "ARE STATINS SAFE." Well the link below came up so I started reading, and the further I got through it, the madder I got because I was like, ya, ya, ya... all that is happening to me, and it all started just recently. Well, I'm done with it. This is the fourth statin they've tried me on because the others all gave me hyper sour stomach and diarrhea. I believe it could even be the cause of the anxiety because the upset stomach seems to set off the anxiety. So this is day two of not taking any of it, and that's final, no more, ever. I'll keep up all the good changes I've made in my diet, but I'm bringing my coffee pot back in from the shop, and if I'm right, my stomach and many other little "problems" are going to all clear up. I just haven't felt RIGHT for months now, since right about the time they talked me into taking another filthy statin. My cholesterol isn't that bad anyway. It's not far over "their" line by much. I honestly don't know why I let them talk me into taking ANOTHER one of those filthy things anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What statins do they have you on? When ultrasounds & Ctscans showed I have beginnings of hardening of an artery here and there my primary doc put me on a low dose Atorvastatin even though my cholesterol was normal. Zero noticeable side effects and it does seem to be helping. Hombre takes it too with no problems. However, though I do try not to second guess the medical experts, I tend to believe that if the medicine makes you sicker than you would be without it, maybe you would be better off without it? But if you're just being treated for cholesterol, then add some chia seed or freshly ground flaxseed to your diet and chances are that will take care of it.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 29, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Maybe it's time for Legal Aid? I've never heard of any insurance, Medicaid or Medicare or any other health insurance provider not paying for the oxygen equipment you need. Something doesn't sound right about all that.


They pay for some. The ones they sent him home with are the HUGE tanks. Kinda hard to get around with those things. Medicare MIGHT pay a bit, but I have to hunt around. I hear the Enogen (Inogen?) is the best but SimplyGo is supposedly good too. Those are ONLY 2400...maybe less if I get a refurbished one. Will Medi-Cal or Medicare pay for it? Don't know.
And a wheelchair. They will furnish one, but it will be a basic chair, no foot rests. He needs foot rests because his feet swell up and turn purple if they hang too long.  So yeah..they will give him what he needs, but not what will make his life easier. Then again, he told me to move away if I want, so what the fuck do I care? Yeah, I'm pissed.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 29, 2021)

Imma gonna take a few hundred of norcos because I hurt all over and have a horrible headache as well. Hell, I might pop a few hundred xanax too. Oh. Wait. I don't have those. Benedryl will do nicely. Same ingredients in that as in xanax. Lots of people don't know that, so shhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 29, 2021)

Kidding ^

Sorta. Wish I had the balls to do it. But I don't. Yet. Kidding again. Fuckit. Going to bed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 30, 2021)

Good night, afternoon, morning wherever you are darlinks. I really do love you guys. May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here. Meanwhile we pray or send positive vibes or keep vigil for:

Harper, the inspiration for the vigil list.
Kat for wellness
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Nosmo King for healing and health & wholeness.
Beautress for continued recovery & wholeness.
Dragonlady for the best possible outcome for her knee.
Ringel - for continued healing and wellness.
Beautress's friend for comfort/healing.
Hombre's niece still in the hospital in critical condition with COVID.
Mindful's daughter for continued wellness.
Dragonlady's son and family and her sister for relief/wellness.
Big Black Dog for the very best treatment and outcome for the rest of his days.
SFC Ollie for good test results and remedy if one is needed.
Gracie and Mr. G for relief, healing, peace, solutions.

And our thoughts are also with those dealing with the the severe rains and snow and cold and severe weather of other kinds at this time.And we keep the light on so others who have been away can find their way back and we hope they will. Hoping for Big Black Dog, gallantwarrior, Nosmo King, peach174 and others to check in.


----------



## beautress (Dec 30, 2021)

Gracie said:


> It's been a rat race lately, so I have not caught up. But for those who know the trials I am dealing with, might wanna know the latest bullshit going on.
> 
> Too many fucking doctors. Lung doc, cardio doc, gall bladder doc, new primary doc, blah blah blah. ALL said I have to confer with the lung doc. But they all said any new scripts or orders must come from the primary doc, who said he is just a primary doc and not a lung doc. So, back to square one.
> 
> ...


Prayers up, gracie.


Foxfyre said:


> Good night, afternoon, morning wherever you are darlinks. I really do love you guys. May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here. Meanwhile we pray or send positive vibes or keep vigil for:
> 
> Harper, the inspiration for the vigil list.
> Kat for wellness
> ...


Thank you, foxfyre. Woke up with a leg seizure at 2 am. Took some magnesium and potàssium and am just starting to feel better. I so thank for your prayer support.  ♡♡♡♡♡


----------



## beautress (Dec 30, 2021)

beautress said:


> Prayers up, gracie.
> 
> Thank you, foxfyre. Woke up with a leg seizure at 2 am. Took some magnesium and potàssium and am just starting to feel better. I so thank for your prayer support.  ♡♡♡♡♡


Oh, btw my "friend" got himself a trailer and is healing from hip replacement surgery and is getting along a lot better. His trailer is next to the horse arena/shelter. Thanks for your prayers for him. In another month he should be well enough to move off my property.  Compatibility just isn't there. I think he dumps on me over stuff he experienced from divorcing 4 different women and he associates any women for dumping spite all over and having him out of the house helps. In the meantime he is using my mowing equipment breakdowns to prevent me from mowing my place and it looks horrible all grown over not to mention a good hiding place for snakes that love the backyard lake and can hide in the weeds in yard and field. if I have to I will talk to a lawyer to research alternatives that are humane and cheaper and less soul wrenching than his arbitrary demands. His last girlfriend is suing him for money he borrowed so he scheduled his surgery for the same day as the hearing so he wouldn't have to refund to her what she claims was a loan. His best friend said he has a history of draining girlfriends bank accounts.  told me he was a chaplain. Yeah, right. Widows have their problems with being taken advantage of,  but his intentionally ducking the last galfriend is almost as bad as the day he burned the northwest pasture by burning up trees he cut down. I wound up calling the fire department 2 days in a row. That's when I realized it's time for him to leave. Two more weeks and his healing from surgery should be complete. Don't worry. I will be okay.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 30, 2021)

beautress said:


> Prayers up, gracie.
> 
> Thank you, foxfyre. Woke up with a leg seizure at 2 am. Took some magnesium and potàssium and am just starting to feel better. I so thank for your prayer support.  ♡♡♡♡♡


I've found that a swallow or two of dill pickle juice knocks those night leg and foot cramps quickly. Apparently these are a pretty common occurrence for those on the senior citizen side.  I don't pretend to know why or how, but it works for me. Also B6 taken just before bed and melatonin are recommended by some sleep clinics to lessen frequency or help eliminate those painful and annoying night cramps.


----------



## 007 (Dec 30, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> What statins do they have you on? When ultrasounds & Ctscans showed I have beginnings of hardening of an artery here and there my primary doc put me on a low dose Atorvastatin even though my cholesterol was normal. Zero noticeable side effects and it does seem to be helping. Hombre takes it too with no problems. However, though I do try not to second guess the medical experts, I tend to believe that if the medicine makes you sicker than you would be without it, maybe you would be better off without it? But if you're just being treated for cholesterol, then add some chia seed or freshly ground flaxseed to your diet and chances are that will take care of it.


They currently had me on Rosuvastatin. I was on three other statins prior and most either gave me massive diarrhea and a gut ache, or I couldn't drink grapefruit juice with it. But the Rosuvastatin has done a number on me. I had chronic constipation from hell, was always bloated, (full of shit, literally), BM's were very irregular and always felt like only HALF was evacuating. I was packed, literally. Eating would feel like food would go down so far and then STOP, like it ran into a LOG JAM, and it was very uncomfortable, and there were other symptoms like minor balance issues, foggy head, nausea, gut ache, gas, fatigue... but... the crap has been DUMPED IN THE TOILET. My cholesterol was just slightly over anyway. I don't know why I let these shysters talk me into taking the crap in the first place. Now just three days without taking it, I had a strong urge to go this morning and had a wonderful, normal BM, and it felt like it ALL came out, and as I sit here typing this, I don't have a gut ache or feel bloated for the first time in MONTHS. So I know without a doubt, it was that damn drug. When the side effects are worse than whatever the crap might be doing for you, DON'T TAKE IT. I know I can lower my cholesterol naturally anyway, by the high fiber diet, exercise and losing a few a pounds. That works far better than any pill anyway. So yep, I'm done with that garbage. I won't take another statin as long as I live.

Sorry for all the talk about POOP but, that's what it's about...


----------



## 007 (Dec 30, 2021)

Update on the new 2022 Chevy Silverado 2500HD LTZ I ordered. Yesterday I heard a new radio commercial for the dealer where I ordered it, 17 weeks ago, that said GM is now back in full production so stop in and order a new vehicle. Curious I called the dealer and spoke with my salesman who said, "good news, your truck is slated to go into production first week of February." Well, another month minimum. That will be over SIX MONTHS it took to get this truck... when it normally should take 6 to 8 weeks.


----------



## beautress (Dec 30, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> I've found that a swallow or two of dill pickle juice knocks those night leg and foot cramps quickly. Apparently these are a pretty common occurrence for those on the senior citizen side.  I don't pretend to know why or how, but it works for me. Also B6 taken just before bed and melatonin are recommended by some sleep clinics to lessen frequency or help eliminate those painful and annoying night cramps.


Thanks. and thanks again my worthy friend, Foxfyre. I'm putting my new computer which got hooked up earlier this morning by the server. Phones are better than nothing, but it's a lot more relaxing to have a full-sized keyboard and 10 times faster. So I can get myself in trouble ten times faster now. <giggle> I'm headed for the fridge to eat a couple teaspoons of dill relish and will have to put dill slices in pickle juice on my shopping list. After paying taxes for the year a couple of weeks ago, I'm sticking to my shopping list from now on. Guess it was time to make New Years' Resolutions for 2022 now, and that's going to be #1 so I can pay taxes again next year in December, lol. I might need to get another bottle of B6 because I'm almost out, but I took an extra melatonin this morning because it has a soothing effect that I didn't realize helps leg cramps. When the cold weather gets here, it seems the leg cramps start, but even the Indian Summer we're having right now seems a lot colder than usual. We had a blue norther that blew in yesterday, so that has to be why the annual fight with leg cramps head my way. So a double thanks on the Dill pickle juice assistance. I bet it will save me a lot of grief at nights from now on. <old age is not for sissies....> 

And oh, how nice it is not to have to use that darn old timeconsuming iphone. And Hi everybody! Have a happy New Year!


----------



## beautress (Dec 30, 2021)

007 said:


> Update on the new 2022 Chevy Silverado 2500HD LTZ I ordered. Yesterday I heard a new radio commercial for the dealer where I ordered it, 17 weeks ago, that said GM is now back in full production so stop in and order a new vehicle. Curious I called the dealer and spoke with my salesman who said, "good news, your truck is slated to go into production first week of February." Well, another month minimum. That will be over SIX MONTHS it took to get this truck... when it normally should take 6 to 8 weeks.


Wow that sounds like a nice truck. I have a 2004 silverado chevy truck, half ton. I had to fix the transmission twice in 2 years last year and this. Bye bye three thousand dollars. But I don't think I should be buying new stuff right now after paying taxes. Hope it comes soon to your driveway!


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 30, 2021)

beautress said:


> Prayers up, gracie.
> 
> Thank you, foxfyre. Woke up with a leg seizure at 2 am. Took some magnesium and potàssium and am just starting to feel better. I so thank for your prayer support.  ♡♡♡♡♡


Try this for leg and foot cramps. I keep a few packets of yellow mustard in my night stand. When I wake up with a cramp, I squeeze half the packet into my mouth and swallow it. I guarantee the cramp will be gone in less than 2 minutes or your money back.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 30, 2021)

Gracie said:


> It's been a rat race lately, so I have not caught up. But for those who know the trials I am dealing with, might wanna know the latest bullshit going on.
> 
> Too many fucking doctors. Lung doc, cardio doc, gall bladder doc, new primary doc, blah blah blah. ALL said I have to confer with the lung doc. But they all said any new scripts or orders must come from the primary doc, who said he is just a primary doc and not a lung doc. So, back to square one.
> 
> ...


Damn Gracie, I’m so sorry to hear this (((hugs)))…it sounds like such a medical quagmire.  I did learn a few things when my mother was sick though.  There are services that offer help in navigating complicated medical situations.  They can be an ombudsman, go to appointments with you, sort through the bureaucracy and what services might be available to help.  I don’t know if it is a private service or varies by state?  Anyone else heard of it?  Also, just a thought, but maybe you can get a wheelchair free or cheap through Craigslist or similar?


----------



## beautress (Dec 30, 2021)

Hossfly said:


> Try this for leg and foot cramps. I keep a few packets of yellow mustard in my night stand. When I wake up with a cramp, I squeeze half the packet into my mouth and swallow it. I guarantee the cramp will be gone in less than 2 minutes or your money back.


Thanks. I'm going to try it. During the day, no cramps, but opposite foot was aching weirdly earlier, so I'm going to give it a shot!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 30, 2021)

beautress said:


> Thanks. and thanks again my worthy friend, Foxfyre. I'm putting my new computer which got hooked up earlier this morning by the server. Phones are better than nothing, but it's a lot more relaxing to have a full-sized keyboard and 10 times faster. So I can get myself in trouble ten times faster now. <giggle> I'm headed for the fridge to eat a couple teaspoons of dill relish and will have to put dill slices in pickle juice on my shopping list. After paying taxes for the year a couple of weeks ago, I'm sticking to my shopping list from now on. Guess it was time to make New Years' Resolutions for 2022 now, and that's going to be #1 so I can pay taxes again next year in December, lol. I might need to get another bottle of B6 because I'm almost out, but I took an extra melatonin this morning because it has a soothing effect that I didn't realize helps leg cramps. When the cold weather gets here, it seems the leg cramps start, but even the Indian Summer we're having right now seems a lot colder than usual. We had a blue norther that blew in yesterday, so that has to be why the annual fight with leg cramps head my way. So a double thanks on the Dill pickle juice assistance. I bet it will save me a lot of grief at nights from now on. <old age is not for sissies....>
> 
> And oh, how nice it is not to have to use that darn old timeconsuming iphone. And Hi everybody! Have a happy New Year!


I've tried doing this, Facebook, Twitter etc. on my laptop, on my phone, on my Kindle Fire and, while it's doable, I find it tedious and not very satisfying. Give me my old fashioned desktop computer and my 27" monitor any day.  And congrats on your new 'puter. May you and it get along famously.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 30, 2021)

Me in the morning.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 30, 2021)

Looks suspicious to me..........


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 31, 2021)

Hossfly said:


> Me in the morning.
> View attachment 581711


Me too. Hombre has learned to speak softly and make no demands on me until I've had my first cup of coffee.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 31, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Looks suspicious to me..........


You had that avatar when I first met you here at USMB Ringel and it is still my favorite. Having met you in person I think it suits you too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 31, 2021)

beautress said:


> Oh, btw my "friend" got himself a trailer and is healing from hip replacement surgery and is getting along a lot better. His trailer is next to the horse arena/shelter. Thanks for your prayers for him. In another month he should be well enough to move off my property.  Compatibility just isn't there. I think he dumps on me over stuff he experienced from divorcing 4 different women and he associates any women for dumping spite all over and having him out of the house helps. In the meantime he is using my mowing equipment breakdowns to prevent me from mowing my place and it looks horrible all grown over not to mention a good hiding place for snakes that love the backyard lake and can hide in the weeds in yard and field. if I have to I will talk to a lawyer to research alternatives that are humane and cheaper and less soul wrenching than his arbitrary demands. His last girlfriend is suing him for money he borrowed so he scheduled his surgery for the same day as the hearing so he wouldn't have to refund to her what she claims was a loan. His best friend said he has a history of draining girlfriends bank accounts.  told me he was a chaplain. Yeah, right. Widows have their problems with being taken advantage of,  but his intentionally ducking the last galfriend is almost as bad as the day he burned the northwest pasture by burning up trees he cut down. I wound up calling the fire department 2 days in a row. That's when I realized it's time for him to leave. Two more weeks and his healing from surgery should be complete. Don't worry. I will be okay.


If you need help kicking him out. . .well, okay I'm too far away. But I sure would help if I was closer.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 31, 2021)

007 said:


> They currently had me on Rosuvastatin. I was on three other statins prior and most either gave me massive diarrhea and a gut ache, or I couldn't drink grapefruit juice with it. But the Rosuvastatin has done a number on me. I had chronic constipation from hell, was always bloated, (full of shit, literally), BM's were very irregular and always felt like only HALF was evacuating. I was packed, literally. Eating would feel like food would go down so far and then STOP, like it ran into a LOG JAM, and it was very uncomfortable, and there were other symptoms like minor balance issues, foggy head, nausea, gut ache, gas, fatigue... but... the crap has been DUMPED IN THE TOILET. My cholesterol was just slightly over anyway. I don't know why I let these shysters talk me into taking the crap in the first place. Now just three days without taking it, I had a strong urge to go this morning and had a wonderful, normal BM, and it felt like it ALL came out, and as I sit here typing this, I don't have a gut ache or feel bloated for the first time in MONTHS. So I know without a doubt, it was that damn drug. When the side effects are worse than whatever the crap might be doing for you, DON'T TAKE IT. I know I can lower my cholesterol naturally anyway, by the high fiber diet, exercise and losing a few a pounds. That works far better than any pill anyway. So yep, I'm done with that garbage. I won't take another statin as long as I live.
> 
> Sorry for all the talk about POOP but, that's what it's about...


Again when the side effects destroy your quality of life indefinitely, the medicine just isn't worth it. But I was serious about the chia seed and freshly ground flaxseed. Not only are these very high in the good omegas, they both significantly lower bad cholesterol levels in most people. You just need a couple of tablespoon or two of either per day tossed in with your salad or in your soup or whatever. I make a lot of fruit and veggie smoothies and just add them to those.  (I order organic whole flaxseed from Amazon and grind them just before I use them in an ordinary coffee bean grinder.)

Also having oatmeal most mornings along with some apple slices and maybe cheese toast or something has signficantly improved Hombre's triglycerides that the chia or flaxseeds don't seem to affect much.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 31, 2021)

Update. Sorta.
Did a lot of running around today while MrG rested. Found a place that sells the concentrators and we decided to stick with the small tanks. They weigh less! 4 lbs vs 5 lbs not including the damn batteries. Plus, asking price is $2600 bucks for the damn thing. So....since the ones we just got are lighter, practically the same size as the concentrator, are being paid for by Medicare, so these will suffice. Which means we could afford a better wheel chair, which I found on Amazon for 224 bucks. It will arrive Jan 5 to Jan 10th, which is fine. NOW he will be able to go downstairs for a quick spin around the property, go to the market with me, etc.

His chevy trailbazer is now a van, lol. Took out the front passenger seat and half the back seat so I have all that room for his folding wheelchair or his walker (which he doesn't want but Im gonna keep it so at least he can walk once in awhile and not sit), his small shoulder tank and even groceries. Was going to sell it, but decided to keep it. He loves that car...and it has only 64K original miles on it (2003) and we are the second owners. So..here it stays. If my van finally gasps its last, at least we have a backup car.

And...I did my own research on the biopsie results. According to mayo clinic, stanford, etc...and what the diagnosis is...he has 2 to 7 more years on this earth, so we need to make the best of it. When he told me to go, he wanted to "spare me" dealing with his health issues. I said thats all fine and dandy but I ain't leaving. For better or worse, sickness or health.
However, he IS on the list here where we are for his own apt, and that he WILL take. At least I am in the same building, plus he will get more care from home support services a lady is helping me with in getting it set up. For now..it will be 5 days a week, 2 hours per day from 4pm to 6pm. She can do what needs done for him, plus cook his meals since I have issue with cooking two different dinners at the same time cuz he hates what I cook and I hate what he eats. This is a win win IF they approve us. Doc sent a request too. So time will tell when it all comes together but at least for now, I am not as rattled as I have been. Yay!


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 31, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> You had that avatar when I first met you here at USMB Ringel and it is still my favorite. Having met you in person I think it suits you too.


I honestly don't remember that thought it did look kinda familiar when I saw it.  The way my memory works is if it's not that important to me I forget about it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 31, 2021)

Two days ago my new glasses arrived and I thought great and plopped em on my face...........  I go in Monday to find out what went so terribly wrong........
I was seeing double with them on with both eyes open, I'd close my right eye and my (bad) left was seeing better but still somewhat blurry.  Close the left eye and the right became more blurry, look through the bifocals and definitely more blurry.  LOL
Someone screwed up somewhere.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 31, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Again when the side effects destroy your quality of life indefinitely, the medicine just isn't worth it. But I was serious about the chia seed and freshly ground flaxseed. Not only are these very high in the good omegas, they both significantly lower bad cholesterol levels in most people. You just need a couple of tablespoon or two of either per day tossed in with your salad or in your soup or whatever. I make a lot of fruit and veggie smoothies and just add them to those.  (I order organic whole flaxseed from Amazon and grind them just before I use them in an ordinary coffee bean grinder.)
> 
> Also having oatmeal most mornings along with some apple slices and maybe cheese toast or something has signficantly improved Hombre's triglycerides that the chia or flaxseeds don't seem to affect much.


One of my favorite breakfasts is cottage cheese and pineapple.  A 24 oz container of low fat cottage cheese and a 20 oz can of pineapple tidbits in 100% pineapple juice, mix the two together (juice and all) and put it in the fridge overnight.  Massive health benefits but in moderation of course.

12 Proven Health Benefits of Eating Cottage Cheese with Pineapple - DrHealthBenefits.com


----------



## Coyote (Dec 31, 2021)

Foxfyre said:


> Me too. Hombre has learned to speak softly and make no demands on me until I've had my first cup of coffee.


I don’t exist before coffee and being nice to any humanoids in my vicinity isn’t possible until cup #2…


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 31, 2021)

Coyote said:


> I don’t exist before coffee and being nice to any humanoids in my vicinity isn’t possible until cup #2…
> 
> View attachment 581838


My sister from another mister.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 31, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> One of my favorite breakfasts is cottage cheese and pineapple.  A 24 oz container of low fat cottage cheese and a 20 oz can of pineapple tidbits in 100% pineapple juice, mix the two together (juice and all) and put it in the fridge overnight.  Massive health benefits but in moderation of course.
> 
> 12 Proven Health Benefits of Eating Cottage Cheese with Pineapple - DrHealthBenefits.com


One of our favorite side dishes actually except that I usually use the crushed pineapple.  However, use a wand blender to blend 2 tablespoons of good flax oil with 4 tablespoons of cottage cheese (1 to 2 ratio) until the flax oil is no longer visible--this process makes the flax oil water soluble and 100% usable by the body--and then add pineapple or other fruit/berries/veggies and toss it all into a blender for a quick blend--don't over blend--smoothie and you have a powerful superfood that helps with all autoimmune issues including cancer.  Add a tablespoon or two of freshly ground flaxseed to that and you have even more good omegas to combat autoimmune issues plus it lowers cholesterol.


----------



## beautress (Dec 31, 2021)

Hossfly said:


> Try this for leg and foot cramps. I keep a few packets of yellow mustard in my night stand. When I wake up with a cramp, I squeeze half the packet into my mouth and swallow it. I guarantee the cramp will be gone in less than 2 minutes or your money back.


Update: the mustard and dill remedies so graciously afforded me by you and Foxfyre are turning my foot cramps into a lot milder form. I am so grateful to y'all.


----------



## Opie (Dec 31, 2021)

I’d like a Peets Major Dickinsons with one cream one sugar! Happy New Year’


----------



## Oddball (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 1, 2022)

beautress said:


> Update: the mustard and dill remedies so graciously afforded me by you and Foxfyre are turning my foot cramps into a lot milder form. I am so grateful to y'all.


Be sure you're getting sufficient B6 and are hydrated well. And maybe take a low dose melatonin at bedtime and hopefully they will become even less frequent. In truth I am sometimes awakened with leg and/or foot cramps but not nearly as often as I used to be. In addition to other remedies we've discussed that really do help, I've found sometimes wearing comfortable compression socks to bed help and I have put on moccasins or other comfy shoes sometimes which stops foot cramps. It's all based on how frequent/disruptive the cramps are to a good night's sleep.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 1, 2022)

Opie said:


> I’d like a Peets Major Dickinsons with one cream one sugar! Happy New Year’


Welcome to the Coffee Shop Opie. Please read over the OP to see what we're all about in here and then keep right on joining in. We're delighted you found us.
And re the Peets order--I've only had it once in a Keurig coffee maker but remember it as being quite good--here you go:


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 1, 2022)

For those who have had a good year in 2021, may you be able to carry those blessings forward with you. And for most of us, our prayer, thoughts, positive vibes will be focused on making 2022 a much better year.


----------



## Opie (Jan 1, 2022)

Yea this is the place for me!


----------



## Coyote (Jan 1, 2022)

Foxfire is the kindest most welcoming person on USMB . 

I’m sitting on my porch, in a rocking chair, drinking hot fresh coffee with white chocolate syrup and a dash of cream.  It is January 1st….53 degrees and raining….in the West Virginia mountains.   Wish it was snow. The birds are noisy and unusually talkative for this time of year too.  I have feeders out next to a big rhodendren and the finches congregate there.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 1, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> You had that avatar when I first met you here at USMB Ringel and it is still my favorite. Having met you in person I think it suits you too.


I looked at it again this morning and now I remember posting it years ago but don't remember using it as an avatar.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## beautress (Jan 1, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> Looks suspicious to me..........


Winner, winner, chicken dinner!


----------



## Oddball (Jan 1, 2022)

Saturday morning!

My your 2022 have as few gremlins as possible.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Oddball (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## Hossfly (Jan 1, 2022)

Opie said:


> Yea this is the place for me!





Watch out for cheap coffee brands!


----------



## Opie (Jan 1, 2022)

Busted out the Dunkin this morning, 37 Degrees and rainy here in Indiana with a high of 43. Gloomy day but hey I’ll take it. Hope everyones New Years cup ☕️ was a good one!


----------



## Opie (Jan 1, 2022)

This is probably the coolest thread I have found and ill probably spend most of my time here now on lol


----------



## Oddball (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 1, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Foxfire is the kindest most welcoming person on USMB .
> 
> I’m sitting on my porch, in a rocking chair, drinking hot fresh coffee with white chocolate syrup and a dash of cream.  It is January 1st….53 degrees and raining….in the West Virginia mountains.   Wish it was snow. The birds are noisy and unusually talkative for this time of year too.  I have feeders out next to a big rhodendren and the finches congregate there.


I can just see it almost as clearly as if I was there. We spent 4 glorious months in White Sulphur Springs--June through September--when Hombre was going to photography school in 1984. We spent pretty much every spare minute driving your mountains and also up and down the Blue Ridge Parkway in Virginia. But by mid to late September there was frost on the windows in the mornings. Isn't that supposed to be snow instead of rain this time of year?


----------



## Coyote (Jan 1, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> I can just see it almost as clearly as if I was there. We spent 4 glorious months in White Sulphur Springs--June through September--when Hombre was going to photography school in 1984. We spent pretty much every spare minute driving your mountains and also up and down the Blue Ridge Parkway in Virginia. But by mid to late September there was frost on the windows in the mornings. Isn't that supposed to be snow instead of rain this time of year?


That is a beautiful part of WV, I haven’t been on a road trip there in a few years though.  Normally we’d have snow, not rain.  We’ve had so much they have warned about flash flooding.  Really, in January?  I took my youngest dog running, we do a five mile loop that takes us along the Youghiogheny River and was raging.  Great for the white water rafters and kayakers (saw them out there).  Got good and soaked but it was 53 degrees so it didn’t matter.  At least Wyatt is tired ( yard is a mud hole, so not much playing).


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 1, 2022)

Opie said:


> This is probably the coolest thread I have found and ill probably spend most of my time here now on lol


There is an ebb and flow to the Coffee Shop. Sometimes it is pretty quiet for days or a couple of weeks and then there is a flurry of activity and we fill a lot of pages in a day or two. A lot of the old regulars aren't posting on USMB at all anymore and others only every once in awhile but all that could change at any time. And we have a number of regulars now who were newbies not all that long ago. And some who are missing. Those who live alone and we haven't heard from in months I do worry about what with the pandemic and all.

But all in all we can't have too many friends and we're happy you're here Opie.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 1, 2022)

Coyote said:


> That is a beautiful part of WV, I haven’t been on a road trip there in a few years though.  Normally we’d have snow, not rain.  We’ve had so much they have warned about flash flooding.  Really, in January?  I took my youngest dog running, we do a five mile loop that takes us along the Youghiogheny River and was raging.  Great for the white water rafters and kayakers (saw them out there).  Got good and soaked but it was 53 degrees so it didn’t matter.  At least Wyatt is tired ( yard is a mud hole, so not much playing).


We stayed at the end of a motel in a two-room 'suite' there in White Sulphur and 50 yds or so beyond that was a small creek--I'm thinking Howard's Creek?  That whole summer we woke up to dense fog most mornings that usually burned off before mid morning. Almost every afternoon it would rain and that little creek became a roaring river for awhile but never quite got out of its banks. I don't recall any flood warnings but all the way back then maybe they didn't have any way to know or issue them? It was the only time in my entire life that I've thought there was an abundance of water and no concern about drought.


----------



## HikerGuy83 (Jan 1, 2022)

Mindful said:


> My news. The most unexpected.
> 
> Ended up in an American hospital, for sudden emergency surgery, twisted blocked intestine. No warnings or symptoms of it either.
> 
> ...



All the best !!!


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 2, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Hoping for @Big Black Dog, @gallantwarrior, @Nosmo King, @peach174 and others to check in.


On a daily basis...




Ringel05 said:


> One of my favorite breakfasts is cottage cheese and pineapple.  A 24 oz container of low fat cottage cheese and a 20 oz can of pineapple tidbits in 100% pineapple juice, mix the two together (juice and all) and put it in the fridge overnight.  Massive health benefits but in moderation of course.
> 
> 12 Proven Health Benefits of Eating Cottage Cheese with Pineapple - DrHealthBenefits.com


Been eating this mixture for 50 years... Fresh cracked pepper and a spoon and leave me alone... Good eats...


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 2, 2022)

Hossfly said:


>


Nightshirt...


----------



## beautress (Jan 2, 2022)

Mindful said:


> My news. The most unexpected.
> 
> Ended up in an American hospital, for sudden emergency surgery, twisted blocked intestine. No warnings or symptoms of it either.
> 
> ...


What a New Year start, love. Hope you bounce right back and never have another viral visit.  Sending a group hug from all of us here. And a little get well wish, too:


----------



## Mindful (Jan 2, 2022)

beautress said:


> What a New Year start, love. Hope you bounce right back and never have another viral visit.  Sending a group hug from all of us here. And a little get well wish, too:
> 
> View attachment 582593​



That's so much. I’m convalescing on the couch with two cats and some toast.

It’s becoming clearer that Covid may have been responsible for that small bowel obstruction.


----------



## beautress (Jan 2, 2022)

Mindful said:


> That's so much. I’m convalescing on the couch with two cats and some toast.
> 
> It’s becoming clearer that Covid may have been responsible for that small bowel obstruction.


Here in Walker County's Pine Woods, you see a "free covid testing" sign here and there if you go to town. I have been fortunate enough not to have had to go to too many places since I live on a small farm plot and wear a mask most every time I got to a store for supplies or food. And I have a tube of hand sanitizer in my purse at all times. I do work out in a gymn where they provide sanitizer for wiping down equipment before and after, and it's big enough where if someone gets too close to you than social distancing suggests, you can always do something else for a few minutes.

Sending prayers up for you never getting another virus again, Mindful. So far, hand sanitizer and throwaway masks have kept me free of not only what's going around, but also has cut down the allergy suffering I had for months at a stretch before I decided if it keeps viruses out, it could keep pollen and mold at bay as well, because they have larger particles than viruses by exponential measurements.

Going to head out to the gymn before the parking lot fills up. Have a great January 2, 2022, everyone.


----------



## Opie (Jan 2, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> There is an ebb and flow to the Coffee Shop. Sometimes it is pretty quiet for days or a couple of weeks and then there is a flurry of activity and we fill a lot of pages in a day or two. A lot of the old regulars aren't posting on USMB at all anymore and others only every once in awhile but all that could change at any time. And we have a number of regulars now who were newbies not all that long ago. And some who are missing. Those who live alone and we haven't heard from in months I do worry about what with the pandemic and all.
> 
> But all in all we can't have too many friends and we're happy you're here Opie.


That’s what I love about Measage Boards, I can remember my first one I was a moderator of. Deeplist.com. back in the AOL days, you would get to know these people so personally through a keyboard it’s like you know them in real life it’s just something you can’t get anywhere else


----------



## Opie (Jan 2, 2022)

Good Morning, Pots brewin. anyone have any good shows to binge watch?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 2, 2022)

Opie said:


> That’s what I love about Measage Boards, I can remember my first one I was a moderator of. Deeplist.com. back in the AOL days, you would get to know these people so personally through a keyboard it’s like you know them in real life it’s just something you can’t get anywhere else


True. I was a Guide on the old AOL and ran a political forum for CNN for awhile on old AOL back in the mid 90's. Got to know a lot of good people through that and met several in real life. Sometimes I miss those old chat rooms.  A message board isn't quite the same and it is much harder to have real time conversations but every now and then it happens.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 2, 2022)

Opie said:


> Good Morning, Pots brewin. anyone have any good shows to binge watch?


I have the last two seasons of "The Good Doctor" recorded on our VCR and am considering binge watching that this week after the football games are over.  I like football but get tired of it quickly. Hombre (my hubby) does watch most football this time of year though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 2, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> I looked at it again this morning and now I remember posting it years ago but don't remember using it as an avatar.


I'm sure you did though. But I'm not going to go back through thousands of posts looking for our discussion about that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 2, 2022)

Oddball said:


> View attachment 582376


Technically this really stretches the rule re no politics in the Coffee Shop, but it's so funny I'll let it slide.


----------



## Opie (Jan 2, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> I have the last two seasons of "The Good Doctor" recorded on our VCR and am considering binge watching that this week after the football games are over.  I like football but get tired of it quickly. Hombre (my hubby) does watch most football this time of year though.


Yea I been on some football today. Crazy AFC this year. I like the Bengals but Burrow just went down


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 2, 2022)

Making a living like this is just like stealing...

A once in a lifetime experience.





__





						Lonely Yellowstone wolf cries out during surreal dawn encounter
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 2, 2022)

Mindful said:


> That's so much. I’m convalescing on the couch with two cats and some toast.
> 
> It’s becoming clearer that Covid may have been responsible for that small bowel obstruction.


I've been reading up on the symptoms of the Omicron Variant and yes, though not common, intestinal blockage is one of them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 2, 2022)

Ridgerunner said:


> Making a living like this is just like stealing...
> 
> A once in a lifetime experience.
> 
> ...


That would be a surreal experience. And what a beautiful wolf. But even before I read the location, I knew right off that wasn't Hawaii.


----------



## beautress (Jan 3, 2022)

My new computer has a nice feature--you can find relaxing pastimes. This morning I was looking for a way to change my opening page to something I love a lot--deep sea fish. When he was living, my husband took the two of us to Puerto Rico, and we looked at fish you could just go to the edge of a wall, look down, and there was every color in the rainbow. We also found a glass bottom boat somewhere in the Caribbean on a cruise and saw a man feeding manta rays. The year we went to Portugal, we visited the oceanario. And this morning, I took a vicarious tour of ocean aquarium fish for free screensaving wallpaper. Here goes one of them:

​


----------



## beautress (Jan 3, 2022)

While I'm on my silly vicarious trip into nature, the Coastal Mountains of Mexico is home to the Monarch Butterflies that seem to go north and back south again by DNA instruction? Who knows, not me. 
​


----------



## beautress (Jan 3, 2022)

And what would the world do without beautiful birds?
​


----------



## Opie (Jan 3, 2022)

Good Morning everyone, boring morning at work! Hope everyone is having a good day so far


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 3, 2022)

beautress said:


> While I'm on my silly vicarious trip into nature, the Coastal Mountains of Mexico is home to the Monarch Butterflies that seem to go north and back south again by DNA instruction? Who knows, not me.
> ​


My daughter was working on Monterrey CA at the time and the Monarch butterflies stop there on their migration to and from Mexico. We happened to visit when they were there. Thousands upon thousands of them in the trees in a park. Amazing.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 3, 2022)

Opie said:


> Good Morning everyone, boring morning at work! Hope everyone is having a good day so far



Good morning to you also Opie... I also hail from the Hoosier State... It's my home and always will be my home... I have lived in every county west of and including Marion County... Hendricks, Putnam, Clay and Vigo... Primarily Hendricks and Putnam though...
Where do you hang your hat?


----------



## beautress (Jan 4, 2022)

Opie said:


> Good Morning, Pots brewin. anyone have any good shows to binge watch?


No, but I have a suggestion. Get yourself one of those little 8x12-inch DVD players, find a good DVD supplier or go to Good Will and ask where the shelves of DVDs are. For a couple of bucks you can take your chances on getting and oldie but a goodie, and you can play it on your small player, or your computer if you have a way to download it. It is a 90-minute way to get your mind off stuff you don't care to think about and can be a trampoline bounce to doing something else that is more productive than before you watched your DVD of choice. I've been doing this since my husband passed away 6 years ago and have several hundred discs, many of which I haven't watched yet. My repeats include Bible story videos, some of which I found at Good Will, and some of which I invested in at Wally world. It helped me cope with the deepest sadness you can ever have, losing someone you truly adore. *sigh* It got me through the worst times, and now it helps me get over the little word war our nation seems to be engaging in on a day-to-day basis. Here's hoping that you have some good shows to watch for always, Mr. Opie.


----------



## beautress (Jan 4, 2022)

It's so nice to have a computer again. I must've had a dozen or so typos in most of my phone-generated posts for what? Three years now? It also gave me a sever backache, all that correcting mistakes and missing as many more. I-phones suck! /opinion I think I'd like it a lot better if you could use your computer as a phone. The only trouble is, I forgot most of the things you need to know about computers over the several years I didn't have a server. lol

Have a blessed day, everyone. If you really want an upper, do a good deed a day and don't ever tell anyone.  

Edit: I need more coffee!!!  Hugs!


----------



## Opie (Jan 4, 2022)

Good morning everyone. That sounds nostalgia kind of like back when me and my dad used to go to the local 📼 store and find us a good flick to watch I remember that man was always the kindest


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## Dajjal (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 4, 2022)

While Thanksgiving has come and gone, its never too late to be thankful...




...and the beat goes on...
Jared Jernagan
Banner Graphic editor, husband, dad, storyteller, mutton chop enthusiast, purveyor of miscellany.


THURSDAY JAM: On the backroads by the rivers of my memory​Posted Thursday, November 25, 2021, at 11:39 PM




It's Thanksgiving, and I can't go home.
This isn't exactly a new realization. My parents haven't lived in that old house on Fall Street for more than a decade now. And Grandma and Grandpa's house back that long lane in Pike Township? I don't know if it's even there anymore. I know they aren't.
So what exactly "home" means these days is debatable. I know I've been at my house on Greencastle's east side all day, with my beautiful wife and the two kids we've made. It's all of them – along with the family members who shared this special day with us – that make this place my home now.
I am blessed. Don't let the somber tone of this post make you think otherwise.
But there's more to this home thing. I woke up this morning with a song in my head that brought a smile to my lips, a tap to my toe and a tear to my eye – Glen Campbell's 1967 version of the John Hartford-penned "Gentle on My Mind."
There's just something about this song that _feels like home_, whatever that means. It's somewhat ironic in that it's told from the perspective of a man who doesn't seem to have a home. Instead, he seems to wander the country (as a hobo?) but knows that he has a place to stay whenever he returns to this particular woman's place.
Is she a forgiving wife who is understanding of his wanderlust? Is it just an on-again-off-again romance not defined by marriage – one that he can simply pick back up whenever he returns to town and unrolls that sleeping bag stashed behind her couch?
Who really knows? Hartford never exactly revealed the answer (if he even knew) other than saying he was inspired to write it by "Dr. Zhivago" and admitting that the woman in the song bore some similarities both to his wife at the time as well as the film's female protagonist.
But none of that really matters to for my purposes. There's just something in this song – the melody, the vocal delivery and that driving banjo – that just puts me at ease. There's also the stream-of-consciousness style of the whole affair. It feels as if we're just hearing a three-minute snippet of observations that could go on for hours or even days. I relax when I hear it, let my guard down the way you would at Mom and Dad's house on Thanksgiving.
I suppose that it doesn't hurt that Mom was a big Glen Campbell fan or that Dad was going downhill with dementia over roughly the same period as the music icon — Campbell died following a decline from Alzheimer's in August 2017, while Dad died in February 2018 having struggled with an unnamed form of dementia.
So there are also those connections anytime I listen to any Campbell song.
That's why, while many of the lyrics don't apply to my parents or how I feel about them in life or in death, when I hear the words "you're moving on the backroads by the rivers of my memory, and for hours you're just gentle on my mind," I can't help but break into a melancholy smile. Because that's where Mom and Dad live for me now. And that's OK because songs like this can put me there with them for a little while.
Among the many things I have to be grateful for this Thanksgiving, the healing power of music is high on the list. It's the connections it helps you make and the feelings it makes you feel – even when you'd rather not.
God bless you all. Count your blessings and hug the ones you love.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 4, 2022)

Ridgerunner said:


> While Thanksgiving has come and gone, its never too late to be thankful...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my Ridgerunner. You brought tears--not bad tears but good tears--to my eyes with this one. I love Glen Campbell music and find myself more and more remembering good times of the past and how much I miss so many who are now gone.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 4, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Oh my Ridgerunner. You brought tears--not bad tears but good tears--to my eyes with this one. I love Glen Campbell music and find myself more and more remembering good times of the past and how much I miss so many who are now gone.


Ma'am, I posted it with tears in my eyes...

The young man that wrote this works for what used to be a daily newspaper in the town where I spent part of my life...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 4, 2022)

beautress said:


> No, but I have a suggestion. Get yourself one of those little 8x12-inch DVD players, find a good DVD supplier or go to Good Will and ask where the shelves of DVDs are. For a couple of bucks you can take your chances on getting and oldie but a goodie, and you can play it on your small player, or your computer if you have a way to download it. It is a 90-minute way to get your mind off stuff you don't care to think about and can be a trampoline bounce to doing something else that is more productive than before you watched your DVD of choice. I've been doing this since my husband passed away 6 years ago and have several hundred discs, many of which I haven't watched yet. My repeats include Bible story videos, some of which I found at Good Will, and some of which I invested in at Wally world. It helped me cope with the deepest sadness you can ever have, losing someone you truly adore. *sigh* It got me through the worst times, and now it helps me get over the little word war our nation seems to be engaging in on a day-to-day basis. Here's hoping that you have some good shows to watch for always, Mr. Opie.


We have a Sony Bluray/DVD player attached to our big screen TV and watch all our movies that way. If you have a smart TV it automatically adjusts whatever settings are needed for movie/video/whatever. We have been collecting favorite movies for years and almost all are from the 1950's through the 1990's. Very few movies made very much past 2000 have the thoughtful editing, direction, character development, story telling etc. that allows you to just lose yourself in the movie for awhile.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 4, 2022)

Ridgerunner said:


> While Thanksgiving has come and gone, its never too late to be thankful...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glen Campbell was one of my favorites growing up, thanks for posting that  😊


----------



## beautress (Jan 4, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> We have a Sony Bluray/DVD player attached to our big screen TV and watch all our movies that way. If you have a smart TV it automatically adjusts whatever settings are needed for movie/video/whatever. We have been collecting favorite movies for years and almost all are from the 1950's through the 1990's. Very few movies made very much past 2000 have the thoughtful editing, direction, character development, story telling etc. that allows you to just lose yourself in the movie for awhile.


Well, I have the equipment that hooks it to the tv, because it came with the player. Thanks, I'll have to try that, Foxfyre.


----------



## HikerGuy83 (Jan 5, 2022)

Opie said:


> Good Morning everyone, boring morning at work! Hope everyone is having a good day so far



I hope your day got better !


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 5, 2022)

Just read a tip I think worth passing on.
Have you ever been in a waiting room or theater or some place with lots of empty seats but the stranger sits down next to you and you're uncomfortable with that but don't want to be rude?  Just stare straight ahead and say, "Did you bring the money?"


----------



## HikerGuy83 (Jan 5, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Just read a tip I think worth passing on.
> Have you ever been in a waiting room or theater or some place with lots of empty seats but the stranger sits down next to you and you're uncomfortable with that but don't want to be rude?  Just stare straight ahead and say, "Did you bring the money?"



Hope they don't say "yes"  !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HikerGuy83 (Jan 6, 2022)

It is painful to read through the politics section.  I want to comment on threads, but the acrimony just drips from both sides.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 6, 2022)

beautress said:


> Well, I have the equipment that hooks it to the tv, because it came with the player. Thanks, I'll have to try that, Foxfyre.


Not sure what you have. If it has its own screen it probably will work differently from one like ours that is made to attach to a TV and doesn't have its own screen.

Ours is similar to this one:


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 6, 2022)

HikerGuy83 said:


> It is painful to read through the politics section.  I want to comment on threads, but the acrimony just drips from both sides.


For sure there are those who are extremist on all sides and those who are incapable of discussing a political topic objectively and matter of factly without getting personal and/or ad hominem and/or judgmental/insulting on all sides. Doesn't keep me from wading in every now and then of course, but I don't need that acrimonious negativity so don't do it often these days. And of course it is that acrimonious negativity that prompted the 'no politics' rule in the Coffee Shop. 
People who are pretty rough in the political threads are usually pretty good folks when the topic isn't politics.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 6, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> People who are pretty rough in the political threads are usually pretty good folks when the topic isn't politics.



I resemble that remark...


----------



## beautress (Jan 6, 2022)

HikerGuy83 said:


> It is painful to read through the politics section.  I want to comment on threads, but the acrimony just drips from both sides.


I have to. I have no grandchildren, but I stick around because we lost millions of children-to-be since January 22, 1973. If I could change one heart to encourage giving life or even a couple of people to believe in life, and that child brings peace to earth through his sincerity or other gift, putting up with the acrimony will have been worth it. I believe in things unseen agreeing with this poor old woman that I am. I ask God to make me grandmother to those who will be born because I won someone over to believing in life, that it is a gift from God, and that bearing that gift is the best thing for the living to replenish the earth with genes blessed by my king and my God. I never even took a debate class in school. But I know how to hang in there. It only takes the right someone to agree to have that child that will bring the goodness of God to something that will benefit mankind. Only one. 🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍


----------



## beautress (Jan 6, 2022)

Hope everyone has a lovely night and a great day tomorrow. May good things come your way.


----------



## HikerGuy83 (Jan 6, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> For sure there are those who are extremist on all sides and those who are incapable of discussing a political topic objectively and matter of factly without getting personal and/or ad hominem and/or judgmental/insulting on all sides. Doesn't keep me from wading in every now and then of course, but I don't need that acrimonious negativity so don't do it often these days. And of course it is that acrimonious negativity that prompted the 'no politics' rule in the Coffee Shop.
> People who are pretty rough in the political threads are usually pretty good folks when the topic isn't politics.



I appreciate being able to come into this forum.

Most boards are really electronic communities with many people who develop electronic friendships and encourage each other.

The board I mentioned is simply a running light beer commercial (IMHO). 

It's unfortunate, but it happens on almost all boards.

I was on a different board and actually had the nerve to say Trump let us down.  I was pretty much told to get off or be banned.


----------



## HikerGuy83 (Jan 7, 2022)

beautress said:


> I have to. I have no grandchildren, but I stick around because we lost millions of children-to-be since January 22, 1973. If I could change one heart to encourage giving life or even a couple of people to believe in life, and that child brings peace to earth through his sincerity or other gift, putting up with the acrimony will have been worth it. I believe in things unseen agreeing with this poor old woman that I am. I ask God to make me grandmother to those who will be born because I won someone over to believing in life, that it is a gift from God, and that bearing that gift is the best thing for the living to replenish the earth with genes blessed by my king and my God. I never even took a debate class in school. But I know how to hang in there. It only takes the right someone to agree to have that child that will bring the goodness of God to something that will benefit mankind. Only one. 🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍🤍



I admire you for the desire you've listed.

God bless you in your efforts.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 7, 2022)

Ridgerunner said:


> I resemble that remark...


LOL.  I'm sure there are many who would say the same about me. I am far more outspoken and opinionated on Twitter.


----------



## beautress (Jan 7, 2022)

Twitter is a place I hope I never, never have to go to.  I like it here just fine.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 7, 2022)

beautress said:


> Twitter is a place I hope I never, never have to go to.  I like it here just fine.


I use it to get info--have to be careful because there's so much fake news, false memes etc. out there--but we also get stuff in real time as it's actually happening. I'm me there but nobody knows it's me. But I can express myself there on subjects I prefer not to do here. It's like everything else. Some good. Some awful. You pick and choose what you want to take from it.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 7, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> We have a Sony Bluray/DVD player attached to our big screen TV and watch all our movies that way. If you have a smart TV it automatically adjusts whatever settings are needed for movie/video/whatever. We have been collecting favorite movies for years and almost all are from the 1950's through the 1990's. Very few movies made very much past 2000 have the thoughtful editing, direction, character development, story telling etc. that allows you to just lose yourself in the movie for awhile.



I have a PVR.  Every December, my cable company offers a free preview month of it's Hollywood Suite package.  4 channels of commercial free movies 70's and before, 80's, 90's and 2000's, running 24/7.  At the end of November, every year, I go through my PVR, and clear out the old junk, stuff I have watched, and stuff I'm never going to watch, to make room for movies.  Once a day, I go through their listings, and and set the PVR to record anything I don't already have, and I do this for the whole month. 

I've got a lot of childrens movies for when my grandchildren visit - Babe, The Black Stallion, Wizard of Oz, and this year I got the whole Harry Potter catalogue.

When we've been in lockdown, I have had two friends here in town who have gotten me through.  I don't have a car, so they help me with shopping and rides when I need them.  One is my gardening friend, and the other is the man who used to live across the hall from me.  He lives a couple of blocks away now.  

I had Boxing Day dinner with my gardening friend and her sister.  On New Year's Day, she called to say her grandchildren, who she spent Christmas with, had tested positive for covid.  I pointed out that Christmas Day was a week ago, and quarantine is now 5 days.  If she hadn't had symptoms by now, the vaccines worked!

This morning, my former neighbour called me.  We had dinner together last night.  I had a craving for KFC and told him if he'd take me to pick some up, I'd buy him dinner.  KFC is strictly take out so we came back to my place to eat.  His mother tested positive this morning.  He left her place to come and pick me up.

Normally, I get groceries Friday morning, so here I am with nothing to eat, and stuck at home for 5 days.  My gardening friend will do a porch drop off for me tomorrow but she had company today.  

I had pizza for dinner.  Paid for by tapping my card on the reader.  No touching anything.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 8, 2022)

Saturday morning!

Firebug bears are the worst.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 8, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> I have a PVR.  Every December, my cable company offers a free preview month of it's Hollywood Suite package.  4 channels of commercial free movies 70's and before, 80's, 90's and 2000's, running 24/7.  At the end of November, every year, I go through my PVR, and clear out the old junk, stuff I have watched, and stuff I'm never going to watch, to make room for movies.  Once a day, I go through their listings, and and set the PVR to record anything I don't already have, and I do this for the whole month.
> 
> I've got a lot of childrens movies for when my grandchildren visit - Babe, The Black Stallion, Wizard of Oz, and this year I got the whole Harry Potter catalogue.
> 
> ...


Wow DL, Kudos on being responsible. And may you stay perfectly well.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 8, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Wow DL, Kudos on being responsible. And may you stay perfectly well.



Thank you, Foxfyre.  I thought about riding my bike over to Food Basics yesterday.  I don't need much, just some fresh meat and veggies.  I haven't tested positive.  I don't have any symptoms.  I haven't been notified by the Health Department of a contact.  Technically, no reason to stay home.  But the responsible thing is to quarantine for 5 days and not risk infecting anyone else, if he's got it..  

My friend is unvaxxed, making him at very high risk of getting it.  His mother is vaxxed and boosted, as am I,  and she's not very sick at all.  He's also high risk, with diabetes, and a heavy smoker.  I'm more worried about him that either me or his mother.  

Normally, I would be in Toronto this weekend, spending the weekend with friends.  The Canadian and the American Figure Skating Championships are on TV all weekend long.  I'm watch Canadian Ice Dance right now.  US Women were on last night in Prime Time.  Anything we don't watch, we tape.

Normally the 5 of us gather at Larry's downtown condo Saturday morning and for coffee and pancakes and go through until Midnight, with platters of cheese and coldcuts, fresh fruit and sushi in the afternoon.  We order in for dinner, and then snack through the evening.  The entire day is spent eating, drinking wine and smart cocktails, and watching figure skating.  

Instead, we're all at our respective homes, in a private chat room on our laptops, watching the skating and exchanging comments.  Chris is still giving us schedules and links and keeping us all on track.  Yes, we're ordering in, and having our wine and smart cocktails.  Best we can do under the circumstances.

Last night, after the US Ladies finished, I stood up to go to the bathroom and I felt a little lightheaded and dizzy.  My nose was running.  I started to worry.  Then I remembered I had two large glasses of wine with my pizza, and I have allergies.  I'm fine today.


----------



## lg325 (Jan 8, 2022)

*ok. A bird is in this picture can you find it and name the species.     *


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 8, 2022)

Oddball said:


> Firebug bears are the worst.



Hungry bears can also be a nuisance also...


----------



## Oddball (Jan 8, 2022)

lg325 said:


> View attachment 585502*ok. A bird is in this picture can you find it and name the species.    *


Found the bird immediately...Looks like a mountain gray jay, though this is the wrong environment for them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 9, 2022)

lg325 said:


> View attachment 585502*ok. A bird is in this picture can you find it and name the species.    *


I see the bird but unsure of species. Maybe a roadrunner?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Oddball (Jan 9, 2022)

mmmmmm.....sammich....


----------



## lg325 (Jan 9, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> I see the bird but unsure of species. Maybe a roadrunner?


*Pied Wagtail.         It's native to England                                             

 *


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 9, 2022)

Not a bird most yanks would be familiar with then. But learn something every day.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 9, 2022)

This is as close to a political post as I ever hope to make in the Coffee Shop.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 9, 2022)

After watching skating for 12 uninterrupted hours yesterday, even I had had enough!!! Currently watching the US Men.

In reality, neither of our teams has much hope for the Olympics.  Canada won 4 medals last time, including the team Gold Medal.  At best, we might get a bronze medal in the Ice Dance, but nothing else.  The USA has a gold medal hope in Nathan Chen, and a silver or bronze in ice-dance.  Chen should have won last time, but blew up in the short program and was 17th - 30 points behind the leader and eventual winner.  Despite winning the free skate by 9 points, he was just too far behind after the short, and finished 5th over all.  

My daughter skated when she was little, which is why I have a business making figure skating outfits today.  You have to have something to do with all those hours spent at the rink, or you'll go crazy.  Some parents volunteer for the board, work in the office, or on the website.  One of the Dad's cut music for the skaters.  The ones who don't find something useful to occupy their time obsess over their child's skating lose their minds and become "Skate Moms from Hell". 

Many of the kids my daughter trained with when she was skating, went to the Olympics.  She was invited to train at the Granite Club when she was 9 years old, and we sent her there for a summer camp the year we sold the cottage, but we couldn't afford that place.  At the end of the summer, my husband said "Is there no way we can afford it", and my response was "Only if we started living in the car".  Joining that club would cost more money either my husband or I earned in a year.  

My 9 year old daughter ate her lunch that summer watching Kurt Browning (her HERO) practice his Stars on Ice routines.  a few feet from where she sat.  The 2nd floor cafe is right behind those windows.  The ice surface is raised so watching the skaters from the restaurant is like sitting in front of a stage watching them at a theatre, from the front row.  

Her home rink was the Leaside Arena - an ancient and cold hockey barn, where we sat huddled in heavy coats to watch the kids.  I asked Emily what she liked best about the Granite Club and she said "There are no bugs in the dressing room".


----------



## beautress (Jan 9, 2022)

Oh, my goodness, Foxfyre. Nice tribute to Betty White who passed Dec 31, 2021. She was the last Golden Girl. They made a lot of people laugh



❤️ 🤍 🧡 🤍 💛  🤍  💚 🤍 💙 🤍 💜
​


----------



## beautress (Jan 9, 2022)

What a beautiful bird, Ig325! I could barely make it out, so found some easy-to-see* Pied wagtail *birds from bing search engine:














I just love their markings. No wonder people over there must love them.​


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 9, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> After watching skating for 12 uninterrupted hours yesterday, even I had had enough!!! Currently watching the US Men.
> 
> In reality, neither of our teams has much hope for the Olympics.  Canada won 4 medals last time, including the team Gold Medal.  At best, we might get a bronze medal in the Ice Dance, but nothing else.  The USA has a gold medal hope in Nathan Chen, and a silver or bronze in ice-dance.  Chen should have won last time, but blew up in the short program and was 17th - 30 points behind the leader and eventual winner.  Despite winning the free skate by 9 points, he was just too far behind after the short, and finished 5th over all.
> 
> ...


Wow, impressive. Figure skating and gymnastics are my favorite Olympic events despite the frustration of how subjective the scoring sometimes is.  I was once executive director of a large YWCA.  We didn't have ice skating but did teach competitive swimming (as well as Red Cross safety, lifeguard, & SWI training), and gymnastics.  We never had somebody who actually made it to the Olympics but quite a few who went on to compete in Olympic trials.  And yes, though it was never a serious problem, our number one headache was super ambitious parents.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 9, 2022)

beautress said:


> What a beautiful bird, Ig325! I could barely make it out, so found some easy-to-see* Pied wagtail *birds from bing search engine:
> View attachment 585861
> View attachment 585865View attachment 585866View attachment 585862View attachment 585867View attachment 585864
> I just love their markings. No wonder people over there must love them​



When the picture and solution were first posted, I thought it looked a little like a Blue Jay but gray.  We have a lot of blue jays around here.  Noisy things.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 9, 2022)

beautress said:


> Oh, my goodness, Foxfyre. Nice tribute to Betty White who passed Dec 31, 2021. She was the last Golden Girl. They made a lot of people laugh
> View attachment 585854
> ❤️ 🤍 🧡 🤍 💛  🤍  💚 🤍 💙 🤍 💜
> ​


I know. And in this brilliant meme I can just hear her character catching the others up on everything.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 9, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Wow, impressive. Figure skating and gymnastics are my favorite Olympic events despite the frustration of how subjective the scoring sometimes is.  I was once executive director of a large YWCA.  We didn't have ice skating but did teach competitive swimming (as well as Red Cross safety, lifeguard, & SWI training), and gymnastics.  We never had somebody who actually made it to the Olympics but quite a few who went on to compete in Olympic trials.  And yes, though it was never a serious problem, our number one headache was super ambitious parents.



Swimming was my sport.  Some of the kids I swam against went to the Olympics.  Two of them are in the Ontario Swimming Hall of Fame, after multiple Olympics and marathon records.  Kenny Armstrong, the legendary US Diving Coach who coached Summer Sanders to the 2000 Olympic Gold Medal, is a Canadian from my home town, and was on my swim team as a kid.  He was younger than me by a few years.  
But I was a summer swimmer, and wasn't going anywhere further than our local swim team.  

Emily skated in Central Ontario Section, which included the Mariposa Club in Barrie (Brian Orser, Elvis Stojko, Jeff Buttle), and the elite private clubs in Toronto.  I told her she was very lucky because she wouldn't have to leave home to train - ever.   She made the Ontario Championships in 2000, but was injured and out of the sport by her 12th birthday.  We had multiple invitations from coaches and clubs but realistically, both of her parents are six footers.  Champion female skaters are under 5' 5".  It's physics.  Genetics were not on her side from the beginning regardless of her talent or desire.  I just wanted her to have fun and to learn a work ethic, and have some success - all the things swimming had given me.  

Emily skated a summer camp with Patrick Chan (Cricket Club, and later Granite), and we knew Virtue & Moir from Thornhill Summer Skate. Meagan Duhamel (2 time World Pairs Champion), is still a friend, but she's retired and doing commentary.   Lesley Buttle, mother of World Champion Jeff Buttle, is a long-time friend.  She used to do Jeff's costumes, as well as other skaters. We have that in common.  There are a number of kids Emily hung out or who started with our club, who made the international team for a time, but aren't names you would know, unless you're a real die hard fan.  

The only one of the kids that Emily skated with who is still on the Canadian team is Paul Poirier - World Ice Dance bronze medalist with his partner, Piper Gilles.  Paul and Emily used to hang out together when we went out to Scarborough for extra ice time before competitions.  This is his third and final Olympics.  They're really our only hope for a medal.


----------



## beautress (Jan 11, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> When the picture and solution were first posted, I thought it looked a little like a Blue Jay but gray.  We have a lot of blue jays around here.  Noisy things.


I agree. But they're such eye candy... at least here in the piney woods they are.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 11, 2022)

beautress said:


> I agree. But they're such eye candy... at least here in the piney woods they are.



You'd love it where I live.  Since moving to the Escarpment, I've seen at least a dozen birds I had only seen in pictures, and some I'd never seen at all.  Baltimore Orioles - I saw one at our cottage up north once, back in the 1990's.  In addition we have tons of cardinals, American goldfinches.  Eastern bluebirds aren't common but I have seen them, and my prized sighting - a scarlet tanager, which I had only ever seen in pictures.  

There's a bald eagle nesting ground just outside of town, along North Shore Road.  Great blue herons live in the canals and shallow wading areas.  And we're a stopover for east coast migration to northern breeding grounds

In the spring, we get bufflehead ducks stopping by on their way to their breeding ground up north.  I had never heard of them much less seen one, but I'm sure they were the models for the original "rubber duckies" because that's what they look like.   An adult bufflehead weighs less than a pound.  They don't stay long - their breeding grounds are further north.  I put the picture of the mallard in for perspective.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 11, 2022)

So are you going to get tickets?


----------



## Gracie (Jan 11, 2022)

Well alrighty then. Update on MrG.

Chronic fibrosing interstitial lung disease aka ILDS. In short...scarring of the lung. They are putting him on OFEV, 150 mgs per day. It will not cure the problem but it will help stop further scarring. Life span on OFEV is approx 13 years...without OFEV, 3 years. I'm guessing 7 years because of his heart disease. Trying to make the most of it, lots of calls, lots of info I am scooping up, lots of headaches from cramming that info, many phone calls to various doctors and pharmacies since this drug is considered "specialty", alot of  scheduling and rescheduling, meetings with social workers who are trying to help me navigate everything. According to the social worker, I need IHSS too (caregiver), to which I said no..I just want alittle help with MrG because I am not ready to just lay  down and let something live my life for me. I hurt, I do things I should not do, but as long as I can do it and pay for it later with exhaustion, that's what I will do. So...working on getting that little help but it will be a few months until it gets done. Meanwhile....gall bladder surgery is being prepared for him, where I have to be his caregiver because I don't think I want him in a rehab place like he was when he had the lung biopsy. I KNOW what to do after gall bladder surgery since I experienced it first hand myself. I think I can handle it. Maybe. Pretty sure. I think. Will wait til the surgery is over and see how he is handling it then decide the best course of action.

Anyway....that's the update so far. Fun, no?


----------



## westwall (Jan 11, 2022)

Gracie said:


> Well alrighty then. Update on MrG.
> 
> Chronic fibrosing interstitial lung disease aka ILDS. In short...scarring of the lung. They are putting him on OFEV, 150 mgs per day. It will not cure the problem but it will help stop further scarring. Life span on OFEV is approx 13 years...without OFEV, 3 years. I'm guessing 7 years because of his heart disease. Trying to make the most of it, lots of calls, lots of info I am scooping up, lots of headaches from cramming that info, many phone calls to various doctors and pharmacies since this drug is considered "specialty", alot of  scheduling and rescheduling, meetings with social workers who are trying to help me navigate everything. According to the social worker, I need IHSS too (caregiver), to which I said no..I just want alittle help with MrG because I am not ready to just lay  down and let something live my life for me. I hurt, I do things I should not do, but as long as I can do it and pay for it later with exhaustion, that's what I will do. So...working on getting that little help but it will be a few months until it gets done. Meanwhile....gall bladder surgery is being prepared for him, where I have to be his caregiver because I don't think I want him in a rehab place like he was when he had the lung biopsy. I KNOW what to do after gall bladder surgery since I experienced it first hand myself. I think I can handle it. Maybe. Pretty sure. I think. Will wait til the surgery is over and see how he is handling it then decide the best course of action.
> 
> Anyway....that's the update so far. Fun, no?





No, not fun.  But it is life.  And how we live it.

Enjoy every moment you can.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 12, 2022)

Gracie said:


> Well alrighty then. Update on MrG.
> 
> Chronic fibrosing interstitial lung disease aka ILDS. In short...scarring of the lung. They are putting him on OFEV, 150 mgs per day. It will not cure the problem but it will help stop further scarring. Life span on OFEV is approx 13 years...without OFEV, 3 years. I'm guessing 7 years because of his heart disease. Trying to make the most of it, lots of calls, lots of info I am scooping up, lots of headaches from cramming that info, many phone calls to various doctors and pharmacies since this drug is considered "specialty", alot of  scheduling and rescheduling, meetings with social workers who are trying to help me navigate everything. According to the social worker, I need IHSS too (caregiver), to which I said no..I just want alittle help with MrG because I am not ready to just lay  down and let something live my life for me. I hurt, I do things I should not do, but as long as I can do it and pay for it later with exhaustion, that's what I will do. So...working on getting that little help but it will be a few months until it gets done. Meanwhile....gall bladder surgery is being prepared for him, where I have to be his caregiver because I don't think I want him in a rehab place like he was when he had the lung biopsy. I KNOW what to do after gall bladder surgery since I experienced it first hand myself. I think I can handle it. Maybe. Pretty sure. I think. Will wait til the surgery is over and see how he is handling it then decide the best course of action.
> 
> Anyway....that's the update so far. Fun, no?


No no fun. A lot on your plate. You might want to rethink accepting IHSS for you too. Any additional help can't hurt.

Hombre is facing a hip replacement next month and that means he has to be careful to not bend more than a 90 degree angle for I think they said 6 months?  And he has a terrible problem getting up and down out of chairs which is going to be even harder now. So dealing with that, plus my 95-yr-old aunt who is still living alone at her home but is needing more and more help and there is no dependable help for her other than Hombre and me. And my own issues are still with me too.  It can be easily overwhelming if we don't take it one day at a time or sometimes one hour at a time.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 12, 2022)

I'd take all of the physical help you can get, Gracie.  With your husband so limited and having hip surgery, you're could be putting yourself at risk if you try to do too much physically, and you're the one he really needs to be there.  It'll let you focus on the keeping his spirits up.  One of my best friends had hip replacement surgery, and she said the recovery was the most difficult thing she's ever done, and she was otherwise in excellent health going in.  

Last week, my serger lost it's timing - barely two weeks after I had it reset.  The machine is more than 20 years old and it's had a hard life.  My backup died 2 years ago.  It was only 15 years old but it was manufactured in Asia and was a piece of shit.  My American made Singer was my rock.  Replacing it is going to cost me $400, and it won't be American made.

I've already had someone want to buy a velvet dress but I'm out of stock on the size she needs.  They were this year's "hot item" at Christmas.  I can't even offer to make the dress she wants size at the moment.  And we're in lockdown.  My "driver" has covid, so I can't go to the City to get to the dealer.  Amazon can deliver one in a week or less, but I'd rather buy local.

And last night one of my back teeth broke in half.  Behind the canine on the left side.  The other half is still in my mouth.  So much for my lockdown savings account.  Tooth removal, new partial plate, $1000 minimum.  I'm applying for Trillium benefits when I post this, but I really don't like the only dentist in town, and would go back to my Toronto dentist for this if we weren't in lockdown.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 12, 2022)

My brother died last night. I was a bit shocked, as although he recently had Covid he recovered from it. But apparently he had bleeding stomach ulcers and died of blood loss.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 12, 2022)

Dajjal said:


> My brother died last night. I was a bit shocked, as although he recently had Covid he recovered from it. But apparently he had bleeding stomach ulcers and died of blood loss.


So sorry Dajjal. Losing a sibling is losing a part of ourselves. Losing my sister in August is still painful.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 12, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> I'd take all of the physical help you can get, Gracie.  With your husband so limited and having hip surgery, you're could be putting yourself at risk if you try to do too much physically, and you're the one he really needs to be there.  It'll let you focus on the keeping his spirits up.  One of my best friends had hip replacement surgery, and she said the recovery was the most difficult thing she's ever done, and she was otherwise in excellent health going in.
> 
> Last week, my serger lost it's timing - barely two weeks after I had it reset.  The machine is more than 20 years old and it's had a hard life.  My backup died 2 years ago.  It was only 15 years old but it was manufactured in Asia and was a piece of shit.  My American made Singer was my rock.  Replacing it is going to cost me $400, and it won't be American made.
> 
> ...


Speaking of life events becoming overwhelming. Where are you in lockdown DL?  I thought you were in Toronto?  But then I'm getting older and the memory for detail isn't what it used to be.


----------



## HikerGuy83 (Jan 12, 2022)

beautress said:


> Oh, my goodness, Foxfyre. Nice tribute to Betty White who passed Dec 31, 2021. She was the last Golden Girl. They made a lot of people laugh
> View attachment 585854
> ❤️ 🤍 🧡 🤍 💛  🤍  💚 🤍 💙 🤍 💜
> ​


R.I.P. Betty White

You deserve it.  

You brought so much laughter and joy to so many.

You are already missed.

We love you.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## Mortimer (Jan 13, 2022)

After I made the few Muslim videos on TikTok, a few Afghan police officers are now following me, I have no idea if they are Taliban but actually they should be Taliban because the Taliban have now taken over the government. I hope they are friendly and don't want to threaten me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 13, 2022)

It was just brought to my attention that it is 51 years from 1970 to 2021.  And it is 51 years from 1919 to 1970.  Sort of puts things into perspective for today's kids when we try to tell them how it was when we were young.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 13, 2022)

Dajjal said:


> My brother died last night. I was a bit shocked, as although he recently had Covid he recovered from it. But apparently he had bleeding stomach ulcers and died of blood loss.



My condolences, Dajjal.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 13, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Speaking of life events becoming overwhelming. Where are you in lockdown DL?  I thought you were in Toronto?  But then I'm getting older and the memory for detail isn't what it used to be.



I lived in Toronto for more than 30 years but moved to the Escarpement in 2014, and live in a friendly little resort town on the shores of Lake Erie, about 25 miles from Niagara Falls.  It's rated one of the "best places in Canada to retire" and I really do love it here.  The air is clean and sweet smelling.  The rents were cheap, and the people are very friendly.

Toronto is "home", and I miss it, but everything is so expensive.  I was 8 years old the first time I visited Toronto, and it's where I headed to the moment I graduated high school, but I've always known I wouldn't live there when I retired.  I was born in Montreal but grew up in a small town just outside London, Ontario.  I used to joke I was born and bred in the city, and that's why Toronto felt like home from my first visit.

Although we don't do politics here, I'm posting someone one of my Toronto friends sent me.  A couple of days ago, the Ontario government announced that when the children return to school on Monday, they're done.  The province will no longer be providing free tests, keeping track of covid statistics or doing ANYTHING in regards to the pandemic.  We're on our own.  This is the equivalent to being on an airplane and having the flight crew jump out of the plane and say "Good luck".  And while it sounds like a skit from the Canadian Air Farce, it's really not.

When this announcement came down, we were all in shock.  But I made a joke that they were doing this because they have no idea of what to do next.  We had a pandemic play book left over from SARS, but they've come to the end of that and have no clue what to do now.  Not one.  My friend sent me this.  I laughed so hard I had an asthma attack.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 13, 2022)

Well, I should let you know. I've been to the ER twice this past month. Diagnosis is that I had a minor heart attack. Maybe. They really aren't sure. Did a stress test which showed a very small abnormally. One cardiologist seems to think it is a small blockage that is too small to fix. Another thinks it could be an older stent. Anyway they finally decided to Do a heart Catherization so they can see for certain. I am scheduled for Monday afternoon. Prayers accepted.....


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 13, 2022)

SFC Ollie said:


> Well, I should let you know. I've been to the ER twice this past month. Diagnosis is that I had a minor heart attack. Maybe. They really aren't sure. Did a stress test which showed a very small abnormally. One cardiologist seems to think it is a small blockage that is too small to fix. Another thinks it could be an older stent. Anyway they finally decided to Do a heart Catherization so they can see for certain. I am scheduled for Monday afternoon. Prayers accepted.....



You got this, Ollie!!  They’ll just make you take it easy for 90 days, maybe give you a fresh stent, you’ll be good as new. 

I had one of these 8 years ago.  It took some marker in my blood work to confirm it. I behaved myself, followed advice, and no long term problems. 

Regardless of my faith in modern medicine, prayers are a given.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 13, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> You got this, Ollie!!  They’ll just make you take it easy for 90 days, maybe give you a fresh stent, you’ll be good as new.
> 
> I had one of these 8 years ago.  It took some marker in my blood work to confirm it. I behaved myself, followed advice, and no long term problems.
> 
> Regardless of my faith in modern medicine, prayers are a given.


Thanks Dragonlady Been through it myself a few times. 10 stents and a quad bypass. Still not looking forward to it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 13, 2022)

SFC Ollie said:


> Well, I should let you know. I've been to the ER twice this past month. Diagnosis is that I had a minor heart attack. Maybe. They really aren't sure. Did a stress test which showed a very small abnormally. One cardiologist seems to think it is a small blockage that is too small to fix. Another thinks it could be an older stent. Anyway they finally decided to Do a heart Catherization so they can see for certain. I am scheduled for Monday afternoon. Prayers accepted.....


And prayers up and I'm sure those who don't pray will be sending some positive vibes. Every little bit helps.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 14, 2022)

Did you know that on this day, Jan 13, 1910, 112 years ago, was the first public radio broadcast? They broadcast a complete Italian opera. Not too many folks must have had radios back then, because radio became very popular anyway. In my generation, it was our television. 

Good night, afternoon, morning wherever you are darlinks. I really do love you guys. May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here. Meanwhile we pray or send positive vibes or keep vigil for:

Harper, the inspiration for the vigil list.
Kat for wellness
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Nosmo King for healing and health & wholeness.
Beautress for continued recovery & wholeness.
Dragonlady for the best possible outcome for her knee.
Ringel - for continued healing and wellness.
Beautress's friend for comfort/healing.
Hombre's niece still in the hospital in critical condition with COVID.
Mindful's daughter for continued wellness.
Dragonlady's son and family and her sister for relief/wellness.
Big Black Dog for the very best treatment and outcome for the rest of his days.
SFC Ollie for a successful and trouble free procedure on Monday.
Hombre for successful preparation for his surgery next month.
Gracie and Mr. G for relief, healing, peace, solutions.

And we keep the light on so others who have been away can find their way back and we hope they will.

*This  goes for she also *


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 14, 2022)

Those of us who have already been through it with our kids are glad there weren't any takers, but can any of you not sympathize with this?


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 14, 2022)

I always remind people that grandchildren are the reward you get for letting the teenagers live!  

Last night, as I was nuking my dinner, a fuse blew and fried my microwave.  I went to the corner store and bought a couple of 20 watt fuses, but the fuse blew before I could fully screw it in.  At that point, I called the landlord and he said he would be over in the morning.

After I got off the phone, I realized that the living room lights and TV were also off, and went around the apartment to see what else was on that circuit.  Almost my entire apartment was running off one 20 watt circuit.  Every outlet in both bedrooms and the living room, two out of three outlets in the kitchen, and one in the laundry room.  In total 8 double outlets, two overhead lights, two wall sconces, and the washing machine were all running off of one 20 amp circuit.  Then I noticed that the two big 100 watt halogen lights in the stairwell were out - they're on my poor little 20 watt circuit too.

When my landlord showed up to day, he didn't bring an electrician, he simply swapped out the 20 watt fuse for a 15 watt fuse, and said "all fixed".  When I said "What about the fact that all but 3 plugs and 2 lights in the apartment are running off one 20 watt fuse, and he said "We're not going to talk about that".

Well the Electrical Safety Authority is certainly interested in talking about it.  They're sending a Provincial inspector on Monday.  He would have been here today, but he had already left the area and had several more appointments already booked.

After they called me to confirm my appointment, I spoke to the woman across the hall who told me her power was also off all last night.  It appears that half of HER apartment is also on my 20 watt circuit and I've been paying for half of her hydro for the past 6 years.  She pays $40 a month.  I pay $105.

The former tenant and I were comparing electric bills and mine was double his which I thought very odd, but he worked full time, and I was home all day, so I figured that was the reason.  I also noticed that when I went away for 2 weeks over Christmas one year, my useage went UP.  

This is dangerous.


----------



## beautress (Jan 14, 2022)

SFC Ollie 
Oh, my, SFC Ollie. Hope you get to feeling better. You are a beloved member of this shop family. Every one of us loves you for all you do for those who needed to find missing soldiers and stuff.  My prayers up for your full recovery and I give thanks to God for the kindness you showed so many of your military brothers' families. Prayers up for healing.


----------



## beautress (Jan 14, 2022)

a


Dragonlady said:


> You'd love it where I live.  Since moving to the Escarpment, I've seen at least a dozen birds I had only seen in pictures, and some I'd never seen at all.  Baltimore Orioles - I saw one at our cottage up north once, back in the 1990's.  In addition we have tons of cardinals, American goldfinches.  Eastern bluebirds aren't common but I have seen them, and my prized sighting - a scarlet tanager, which I had only ever seen in pictures.
> 
> There's a bald eagle nesting ground just outside of town, along North Shore Road.  Great blue herons live in the canals and shallow wading areas.  And we're a stopover for east coast migration to northern breeding grounds
> 
> In the spring, we get bufflehead ducks stopping by on their way to their breeding ground up north.  I had never heard of them much less seen one, but I'm sure they were the models for the original "rubber duckies" because that's what they look like.   An adult bufflehead weighs less than a pound.  They don't stay long - their breeding grounds are further north.  I put the picture of the mallard in for perspective.


Scarlet tanagers are here all summer long most years. There are several types of tanagers. They just love the piney woods and farms along country roads who put out bird seeds.


----------



## beautress (Jan 14, 2022)

Dajjal said:


> My brother died last night. I was a bit shocked, as although he recently had Covid he recovered from it. But apparently he had bleeding stomach ulcers and died of blood loss.


I'm so sorry, Dajjal. Love to you and your family. I lost my sister 3 or 4 months after I lost my husband of 44 years. She was 9 years younger than me. A long life runs in my family to those who do not smoke. Some days, I just wish I could have a cup of coffee with my sister. Fortunately, we became friends as adults, and she gave me a lot of happy memories, so I try to focus on what an amazing woman my sister was, and I missed a lot, having lived 1500 miles away for 35 years. I'm glad we retired back here in the same small town she lived in. She was given a month to live with her cancer, but her father-in-law put her with the new medical care for cancer victims by following a dietary panacea, kicking out cigarettes cold turkey and no booze. It gave her an additional 5 years to live, so we retired here to be close to her. What a gift her life was to me. 

I know how it feels to lose somebody you love that you grew up with and watched them grow up from far and from near. Hope you have a few good memories of your brother.  and Prayers up for you and your brother's other loved ones,


----------



## beautress (Jan 14, 2022)

Mortimer said:


> After I made the few Muslim videos on TikTok, a few Afghan police officers are now following me, I have no idea if they are Taliban but actually they should be Taliban because the Taliban have now taken over the government. I hope they are friendly and don't want to threaten me.


Oh, my goodness, Mortimer. Good luck. Didn't know you were in Afghanistan.


----------



## beautress (Jan 14, 2022)

Hope everyone has a good evening. I've spent too much time lately on the Spanish language website. It helps to _not_ miss any days. By the way, It's good to have a computer again. I'm not near so tired when I get to read more and answer in less than 35 minutes per post.


----------



## beautress (Jan 14, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> I always remind people that grandchildren are the reward you get for letting the teenagers live!
> 
> Last night, as I was nuking my dinner, a fuse blew and fried my microwave.  I went to the corner store and bought a couple of 20 watt fuses, but the fuse blew before I could fully screw it in.  At that point, I called the landlord and he said he would be over in the morning.
> 
> ...


I've been getting led lights lately. a 60 watt bulb may only burn 12 watts apiece. I changed out all my bulbs a couple of monhs back, and it cut my electricity by $200 last month. My house is rather obnoxiously large, but I have a lot of hobbies and still have a large quantity of quilt fabrics around.

My guest friend bought a travel trailer to live in. There are no harsh words any longer, and not even any harsh words at all. He can't hear when I say "hello," and he doesn't bother to ever come across the driveway for much of any reason including to say hi or anything else. I no longer have to take depression meds with no constant critiques to listen to. God is good to me lately.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 14, 2022)

beautress said:


> I've been getting led lights lately. a 60 watt bulb may only burn 12 watts apiece. I changed out all my bulbs a couple of monhs back, and it cut my electricity by $200 last month. My house is rather obnoxiously large, but I have a lot of hobbies and still have a large quantity of quilt fabrics around.
> 
> My guest friend bought a travel trailer to live in. There are no harsh words any longer, and not even any harsh words at all. He can't hear when I say "hello," and he doesn't bother to ever come across the driveway for much of any reason including to say hi or anything else. I no longer have to take depression meds with no constant critiques to listen to. God is good to me lately.



I have compact florescents in every light fixture in the apartment.  They're 11 watts each - similar to the led's.  The first time we did that in our house in Toronto, in 2005, our power useage was cut by more than 1/3, and the light bulbs never burned out.  When we moved, in 2014, some of the same bulbs we purchased in 2005 were still in the fixtures.  

The issue with the power is that running the entire apartment on one 20 watt circuit is dangerous.  Finding out that both my apartment and the one across the hall are both running on that one 20 watt circuit makes my hair stand on end.  My brother was a master electrician.  I don't know a lot about electrical systems but I know that much.

The fuses blowing are a sign the circuit is dangerously overloaded.  There is a risk of electrical fire.  The woman at the Electrical Safety Authority freaked when I told her about the overloaded system.  She tried to get someone here today, but their inspector had already left my area.  

There is to be an electrical inspection of the property on Monday, and if the building fails the inspection, our power will be cut off.  In the meantime, the woman across the hall and I turning will on as few lights as possible.  The two 100 watt hallogen lights are not on.  My microwave oven is blown, and I'll do with for the time being.  At least until the inspector goes through on Monday.  

I most definitely will not be running both my TV's and cable boxes to watch two different competitions on TV, while ironing in the sewing room, with a load of laundry going, all at the same time.


----------



## Mortimer (Jan 15, 2022)

beautress said:


> Oh, my goodness, Mortimer. Good luck. Didn't know you were in Afghanistan.



Im not in Afghanistan, Im in Austria. But Im on the Internet and the whole world is connected on the Internet. A Afghan can follow me on TikTok online, I dont need to be in Afghanistan.


----------



## Opie (Jan 15, 2022)

Good Morning everyone


----------



## Oddball (Jan 15, 2022)

Saturday morning!

How jolly can you get?

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 15, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> I have compact florescents in every light fixture in the apartment.  They're 11 watts each - similar to the led's.  The first time we did that in our house in Toronto, in 2005, our power useage was cut by more than 1/3, and the light bulbs never burned out.  When we moved, in 2014, some of the same bulbs we purchased in 2005 were still in the fixtures.
> 
> The issue with the power is that running the entire apartment on one 20 watt circuit is dangerous.  Finding out that both my apartment and the one across the hall are both running on that one 20 watt circuit makes my hair stand on end.  My brother was a master electrician.  I don't know a lot about electrical systems but I know that much.
> 
> ...


I don't know how it is up north there, but I don't know anybody who still has fuses here. Everybody has breaker boxes--electric overload and the breaker trips stopping all current. Makes it pretty safe. We only had that happen once when house guests fired up two big electric heaters in the back bedroom at the same time. (They brought one with them.) The circuit couldn't handle that so the breaker tripped. That doesn't mean that systems can't be overloaded. In our business, among other things, we did a lot of insurance safety inspections, checking tags on fire extinguishers, looking for specific fire, liability, security hazards. And one check we did was to put our hand on the breaker box. If it felt really warm the system was dangerously overloaded.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 15, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> I have compact florescents in every light fixture in the apartment.  They're 11 watts each - similar to the led's.  The first time we did that in our house in Toronto, in 2005, our power useage was cut by more than 1/3, and the light bulbs never burned out.  When we moved, in 2014, some of the same bulbs we purchased in 2005 were still in the fixtures.
> 
> The issue with the power is that running the entire apartment on one 20 watt circuit is dangerous.  Finding out that both my apartment and the one across the hall are both running on that one 20 watt circuit makes my hair stand on end.  My brother was a master electrician.  I don't know a lot about electrical systems but I know that much.
> 
> ...


Plug everything in via power strips with surge protectors that way the power strip surge protector trips not the fuse blowing.  It's not 100% fail safe but it is a heck of a lot better and safer.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 15, 2022)

Well I'm kinda bummed, I have (or had) Stronghold Crusader (game) on my computers for years, over the last week it's been causing my computer to crash whenever I try to load the game.  Tried a couple of fixes, checked compatibility mode and nope, no longer works.  Oh well, such is life.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 15, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> Well I'm kinda bummed, I have (or had) Stronghold Crusader (game) on my computers for years, over the last week it's been causing my computer to crash whenever I try to load the game.  Tried a couple of fixes, checked compatibility mode and nope, no longer works.  Oh well, such is life.


It’s annoying when a newer, better system can’t play an older game.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 15, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> Well I'm kinda bummed, I have (or had) Stronghold Crusader (game) on my computers for years, over the last week it's been causing my computer to crash whenever I try to load the game.  Tried a couple of fixes, checked compatibility mode and nope, no longer works.  Oh well, such is life.


Can you get new software? I had a heck of a time getting Windows 10 to run my favorite game "Rise of Nations Thrones and Patriots"--Windows 7 wouldn't run it--but finally persuaded both my desktop computer and laptop computer to accept it. Now afraid to upgrade to Windows 11 for fear I'll lose it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 15, 2022)

Montrovant said:


> It’s annoying when a newer, better system can’t play an older game.


Indeed and they don't upgrade and reissue the game so that you can.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 15, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Can you get new software? I had a heck of a time getting Windows 10 to run my favorite game "Rise of Nations Thrones and Patriots"--Windows 7 wouldn't run it--but finally persuaded both my desktop computer and laptop computer to accept it. Now afraid to upgrade to Windows 11 for fear I'll lose it.


I probably have around 20 games which will no longer run on Windows 7 thru 10.  Forgot I still have them so I'm debating selling or donating them.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 15, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> I probably have around 20 games which will no longer run on Windows 7 thru 10.  Forgot I still have them so I'm debating selling or donating them.


I have lots more than 20 games that are too old to run on my windows 10 computer. I also have a zillion tons of software that I downloaded some years ago and most of that is obsolete.
So I still have  computers running windows 98 and windows 7 as well as my latest computer running windows 10.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 15, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> Plug everything in via power strips with surge protectors that way the power strip surge protector trips not the fuse blowing.  It's not 100% fail safe but it is a heck of a lot better and safer.



Almost everything in my apartment is on power strips and surge protectors.  Both me and the neighbour are using the least number of things possible on that circuit until the inspector gets here Monday. 

One of my friends was here earlier and he was saying that a weak or underpowered electrical system is really damaging to your appliances. He said that people have to replace the fridges every two or three years as a result of a weak power grid at his RV park. 

Since I moved in here in late 2015, I’ve had to replace 2 laptops and a main microprocessor in the second one, 2 printers my big screen Sony, two DVD players, 1 coffeemaker, food processor, toaster, blender, sewing machine and dryer. The microwave just blew on Thursday. Most of the stuff I’ve replaced was bought after I moved in here.  I had previously chalked it up to bad luck, or cheap Asian goods, but now I wonder. 

I did some research and found that even with surge suppressors and power bars, unstable or underpowered electrical systems have surges which damage electronics and destroy your appliances.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 15, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> Almost everything in my apartment is on power strips and surge protectors.  Both me and the neighbour are using the least number of things possible on that circuit until the inspector gets here Monday.
> 
> One of my friends was here earlier and he was saying that a weak or underpowered electrical system is really damaging to your appliances. He said that people have to replace the fridges every two or three years as a result of a weak power grid at his RV park.
> 
> ...


My house is a 100 watt and I'd love to upgrade it to a 200 watt but that's potentially a couple of thousand dollars.


----------



## beautress (Jan 16, 2022)

Mortimer said:


> Im not in Afghanistan, Im in Austria. But Im on the Internet and the whole world is connected on the Internet. A Afghan can follow me on TikTok online, I dont need to be in Afghanistan.


Austria? Oh, it's such a beautiful nation. *sigh*


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 16, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> Well I'm kinda bummed, I have (or had) Stronghold Crusader (game) on my computers for years, over the last week it's been causing my computer to crash whenever I try to load the game.  Tried a couple of fixes, checked compatibility mode and nope, no longer works.  Oh well, such is life.


I miss a lot of the old games.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 16, 2022)

SFC Ollie said:


> I miss a lot of the old games.


Yes. We had a lot of fun computer games that we can't play anymore. That's why I was so tickled to get Rise of Nations to finally work on Windows 10.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 16, 2022)

I wonder, is this even legal?


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 16, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Yes. We had a lot of fun computer games that we can't play anymore. That's why I was so tickled to get Rise of Nations to finally work on Windows 10.



You can actually get older games which have been redone or adjusted to work on newer OS's sometimes.  You also might be able to run them with a virtual machine.
How to Run Old Games on Your Modern PC

It's a pain to have to find workarounds, but might be worth it for some older games you really enjoy.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 16, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> I wonder, is this even legal?
> View attachment 588797


Consuming that might be considered aiding and abetting.........


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 16, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> Consuming that might be considered aiding and abetting.........



I guess preparing it and criminalizing the onions would be considered "contributing to the deliquency of a condiment".

In the midst of all of the frivolity around the blown fuse, my new serger arrived on Friday, and I haven't had a chance to use it yet because my daughter called Friday night to say she was bringing the kids for an overnight on Saturday, and I had to get ready for visitors.  

I bought the 2022 version of the one that died and they are very much alike.  But I must congratulate the Singer Company.  They have made the difficult and frustrating job of threading the serger fucking near impossible.

Using your tweezers grasp the thread securely, put to the left of and slightly behind a thread guide you can't see, and pull it over a looper hidden by the throat plate, and to a grove that only exists in the manual.  The throat plate cover pulled off my old machine so you could at least see what you're doing, and where the thread is supposed to go.  And grasping thread securely with tweezers is about as easy as herding cats.

I ended up using my fingers instead of my tweezers.  That way I could feel the thread guide I couldn't see, and I managed to get the thread over the looper, but I still haven't found that grove where it's supposed to go next.  Tomorrow I turn to YouTube for guidance.

Big storm tomorrow.  I hit the grocery store this afternoon.  I don't need to leave the house for a week.  But the Electric inspector is supposed to come tomorrow.  I hope he makes it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 16, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> I guess preparing it and criminalizing the onions would be considered "contributing to the deliquency of a condiment".
> 
> In the midst of all of the frivolity around the blown fuse, my new serger arrived on Friday, and I haven't had a chance to use it yet.  I bought the 2022 version of the one that died and they are very much alike.  But I must congratulate the Singer Company.  They have made the difficult and frustrating job of threading the serger fucking near impossible.
> 
> Using your tweezers grasp the thread securely, put to the left of and slightly behind a thread guide you can't see, and pull it over a looper hidden by the throat plate, and to a grove that only exists in the manual.  The throat plate cover pulled off my old machine so you could at least see what you're doing, and where the thread is supposed to go.  And grasping thread securely with tweezers is about as easy as herding cats.


BTW I'm not laughing at you I'm laughing at the situation, I've had somewhat similar issues with other things.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 17, 2022)

Everybody remember to send up an extra prayer or some strong positive vibes for SFC Ollie who will be having that heart cath tomorrow. Not his first rodeo and they're pretty routine, but nobody goes into one looking forward to it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 17, 2022)

Good night, afternoon, morning wherever you are darlinks. I really do love you guys. May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here. Meanwhile we pray or send positive vibes or keep vigil for:

Harper, the inspiration for the vigil list.
Kat for wellness
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Nosmo King for healing and health & wholeness.
Beautress for continued recovery & wholeness.
Dragonlady for the best possible outcome for her knee.
Ringel - for continued healing and wellness.
Beautress's friend for comfort/healing.
Hombre's niece still in the hospital in critical condition with COVID.
Mindful's daughter for continued wellness.
Dragonlady's son and family and her sister for relief/wellness.
Big Black Dog for the very best treatment and outcome for the rest of his days.
SFC Ollie for a successful and trouble free procedure on Monday.
Hombre for successful preparation for his surgery next month.
Gracie and Mr. G for relief, healing, peace, solutions.

And we keep the light on so others who have been away can find their way back and we hope they will.


----------



## beautress (Jan 17, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> Well I'm kinda bummed, I have (or had) Stronghold Crusader (game) on my computers for years, over the last week it's been causing my computer to crash whenever I try to load the game.  Tried a couple of fixes, checked compatibility mode and nope, no longer works.  Oh well, such is life.


Is it an issue a better adviser online could give you a hint about? I found this by searching: How to play stronghold crusader online?  - PC Q&A for PC - GameFAQs

I'm not smart enough to understand the problem, but this site might give you your game back, with a little bit of luck.


----------



## beautress (Jan 17, 2022)

Mortimer said:


> Im not in Afghanistan, Im in Austria. But Im on the Internet and the whole world is connected on the Internet. A Afghan can follow me on TikTok online, I dont need to be in Afghanistan.


In that case, best wishes, Mortimer.


----------



## beautress (Jan 17, 2022)

Oddball said:


> Saturday morning!
> 
> How jolly can you get?
> 
> Let the cartoon begin!


Oddball, I have to tell you, your Saturday cartoons are an upper. Thanks!


----------



## beautress (Jan 17, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night, afternoon, morning wherever you are darlinks. I really do love you guys. May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here. Meanwhile we pray or send positive vibes or keep vigil for:
> 
> Harper, the inspiration for the vigil list.
> Kat for wellness
> ...


Thanks, Foxfyre. It's one day at a time for me. My "friend" bought himself a mobile house, moved his stuff out of the guest room and parked his trailer next to the arena a week or so ago and it's so funny how we don't talk anymore, but I'm off the depression meds when he had something mean to say day in and day out. I no longer feel tied down to negativity. And I'm going to plant some blue muscari bulbs this new week if we have another day of Indian summer.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 17, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Everybody remember to send up an extra prayer or some strong positive vibes for SFC Ollie who will be having that heart cath tomorrow. Not his first rodeo and they're pretty routine, but nobody goes into one looking forward to it.


Hospital called this morning. Due to about 15 inches of overnight snow they are cancelling scheduled procedures because Hospital staff couldn't get to the hospital. No clue when they will reschedule.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 17, 2022)

beautress said:


> Is it an issue a better adviser online could give you a hint about? I found this by searching: How to play stronghold crusader online?  - PC Q&A for PC - GameFAQs
> 
> I'm not smart enough to understand the problem, but this site might give you your game back, with a little bit of luck.


I forgot to mention I tried the nuclear approach, I wiped all the game's files, redownloaded it from Amazon and reinstalled the one I play the most.  It worked.  I'm guessing the one that went bad had some corrupted files.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 17, 2022)

beautress said:


> Thanks, Foxfyre. It's one day at a time for me. My "friend" bought himself a mobile house, moved his stuff out of the guest room and parked his trailer next to the arena a week or so ago and it's so funny how we don't talk anymore, but I'm off the depression meds when he had something mean to say day in and day out. I no longer feel tied down to negativity. And I'm going to plant some blue muscari bulbs this new week if we have another day of Indian summer.
> 
> View attachment 589143​


Soooo happy to hear that the albatross has been removed. And yes, no matter how much we do or want to care about somebody, nobody needs that kind of negativity in their life and sometimes the kindest thing we can do is remove it or walk away from it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 17, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> I forgot to mention I tried the nuclear approach, I wiped all the game's files, redownloaded it from Amazon and reinstalled the one I play the most.  It worked.  I'm guessing the one that went bad had some corrupted files.


Yay. Every now and then there is a solution that turns disappointment into triumph. 

By the way Ringel05  which version do you play? Rise of Nations Thrones and Patriots is a war game beginning with an ancient age that progresses to modern times so you begin with bows and arrows and end with rocket artillery and stealth bombers--you build your country and then send your army out to conquer the world that can include anything from ancient Persia to modern Japan.

So would I like Stronghold Crusader?  Cab you play it by yourself or you have to play with others on line?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 17, 2022)

SFC Ollie said:


> Hospital called this morning. Due to about 15 inches of overnight snow they are cancelling scheduled procedures because Hospital staff couldn't get to the hospital. No clue when they will reschedule.


Well darn. Now you have more days to think about it instead of looking forward to having it over and done with.


----------



## beautress (Jan 17, 2022)

Some more flower seeds I'm going to plant into jiffy rounds for planting when spring rolls around. I'm so aching for spring. 




A local friend has several stands of Black-eyed Susans growing around the pasture and front fence. they were breath-taking.

My mother grew red cockscombs in her yard every year. Hers were the most beautiful red you ever saw.



 The University of Wyoming at Laramie had these delphiniums all around the administration building.



 Lost a pink rose bush in the drought of 2011. I need to get a new bush of them this year. 


 Shasta daisies were often found in my mom's gardens. We moved once a year every year most of the time, and she left the most amazing gardens for the next homeowner or military base replacement.


 One thing I miss about Casper Wyoming was a home that, every spring, the most lush showing of orange spider lillies grew 10 deep all the way around their elevated front yard, and it looked classy. I looked for them today, but all I found were dotted orange lilies, so they went into the cart at Home Depot along with a couple of driveway lights to place upon either side of the entrance gate.

We're just about 2 months before the bluebonnets grow along the highways of beautiful, beautiful Texas, and it's our state flower.















Hats off to the memory of Ladybird Johnson who championed wildflowers growing along all the highways in the USA when President Lyndon Baines Johnson shared his bully pulpit with her encouragement of the American people to beautify with flowers the front walkways of their homes with wildflowers.


.



​


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 17, 2022)

Beautiful Beautress. I love to plant and watch things grow, bloom, become beautiful. And here I live on the high desert where that isn't all that easy.  And in not a dark house but one with few windows conducive to sufficient light for plants so indoor gardening is limited.


----------



## beautress (Jan 17, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Beautiful Beautress. I love to plant and watch things grow, bloom, become beautiful. And here I live on the high desert where that isn't all that easy.  And in not a dark house but one with few windows conducive to sufficient light for plants so indoor gardening is limited.


I really get it. We were so dry in our Wyoming years most summers that watering new seedlings twice a day just wasn't enough. In our piney woods area farm, we've had a run of rainy years since the drought of 2011, and you don't have to water but have to be sure you pay attention when things dry out. Probably the soil needs a little help from peat moss because it's one step away from being clay in wet weather.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 18, 2022)

Just heard that Ollie's heart cath is rescheduled for January 24th. Sucks that it isn't already overwith and he can get on with his life. But another week. . .


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 18, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Just heard that Ollie's heart cath is rescheduled for January 24th. Sucks that it isn't already overwith and he can get on with his life. But another week. . .


Yep 0600hrs on the 24th. I didn't even know they still had an 0600hrs....


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 18, 2022)

SFC Ollie said:


> Yep 0600hrs on the 24th. I didn't even know they still had an 0600hrs....


I remember those. Haven't seen one in a very long time. But wow. That's really REALLY early to expect doctors, other medical staff, and the patient to be out and about. Or will you stay overnight in the hospital the night before?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 19, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> I remember those. Haven't seen one in a very long time. But wow. That's really REALLY early to expect doctors, other medical staff, and the patient to be out and about. Or will you stay overnight in the hospital the night before?


Procedure is supposed to start at 7:30.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 19, 2022)

Updates on life in the frozen north:

This is what it looked like out my front window after the storm had ended - facing west.  The street on the south side of the building had already been plowed.  It's been really cold for the last week, so there's very little ice, thank heavens.  This street has now been plowed, and the sidewalks shoveled, I think.  What I can see from here is shoveled.  I haven't left the house since my daughter took me grocery shopping before she left.  I need to go out tomorrow.  I'm out of allergy medication. 

My landlord has been trying to raise my rents illegally for years.  Rents have skyrocketed since I moved here in 2015.  This place was below market when I moved here and with rent controls, the landlord could get twice what I'm paying if I were to move.  I can't afford to pay twice the rent I'm paying now.  My oldest daughter recently moved when her landlord wanted to cash in on these prices and sell.  It took her over a year to find a place.  There are no vacancies and she was prepared to move to the other side of Toronto, if necessary.  

I agreed to give him more money, if he fixed up the place.  Nothing extravagent.  A clothes dryer that works.  A fridge that is less than 30 years old.  His response was to refuse to accept any more rent from me, and then try to evict me because my rent is in arrears.  If you think that sounds crazy, this is a man who replaced the 20 watt fuses that blew with a 15 watt fuse and then pocketed the "evidence" that our electrical system was dangerous, telling us that the problem was solved.

I have not filed a tenant's rights application against the landlord.  He's a foolish old man but I don't want him criminally charged or fined $50,000 which is what could happen to him at this point.  I just want to live in a building that isn't going to blow up or burn down around me, have appliances that work, and be left to sew in peace. 

Yesterday I gave the landlord's agent, Mr. Ed, one last chance to do the right thing before the eviction hearing yesterday.  I call him Mr. Ed because his name is Ed, and he's a horse's ass.  I offered him an extension of the hearing date to give his client time to fix the hydro, and not face any fines.  He lied, said he knew nothing about any of this and it wasn't his fault.  

I practically begged this man to get his client to deal with the hydro.  I told him that all I want is for the landlord to deal with the repair issues.  The other tenants are frightened.  And he kept responding that none of this was his fault because he knew nothing about it.  I guess he didn't read the letters I sent him in September or October, or the evidence package I sent him last week.   By the end of the day Mr. Ed sounded as loony as his client.

All of the illegal rent I had been paying him over the years meant that my rent was prepaid.  When he was adding up the arrears, he counted it as paid for the month, but not the amount I paid - an extra $100 or $200 a month for the past three years.  Every illegal $$ he collected went to pay for the months he refused the rent money.  I wasn't in arrears at all, and I already knew the case would be tossed the next day.  

The young duty counsel I spoke to before the hearing, confirmed that the case would be dismissed if I had filed proof of payment of the amount I claimed.  I had nothing to fear.  I knew this from the moment he handed me the Notice to Vacate.  I believed this to be true, but when he said it, I breathed a whole lot easier.  He also told me to check out Section 83 of the Act, and told me to let him know what happened at the hearing. 

They do all uncontested cases first and then move on to the contested.  I made toast and waited but not very long.  It was something around 10:30 when they told me that neither the Landlord nor Mr. Ed had shown up, nor had they phoned in.  I was moved to the uncontested group.  They put me in the next hearing room, I asked the Adjudicator about the electrical problems, and he said to file a Tenant's Rights Application right away.  The landlord ducked the hearing today and you've got 6 months before he can try to get you out again.  Call our office they'll help you with your application. If there are work orders issued against this landlord, it will go very badly for him at the Tribunal.   This case is done.  Case dismissed.

Not long after my case was dismissed, there was a gas leak in the apartment downstairs.  Desperate yelling about turning the power off right away.  My neighbour across the hall was sobbing that she can't take much more of this.

This afternoon I got a snarky email from Mr. Ed saying that he would have beaten me if he had showed up (no he wouldn't), but that he was unable to connect to the zoom meeting (liar), happens all of the time (he could have joined the hearing by telephone), and he'll get me next time.  If I had ever argued a case in front of the Tribunal I would know how strong his case was.  Well that much was true.  He didn't have a case.  I'm telling him that the tenants in this building are fearing for their lives and he's trying to start a pissing contest. 

Mr. Ed fucked up the paperwork and he's going to tell the landlord that he would have gotten his order, if only he could have joined the meeting.  Which is of course a big fat lie.  He ducked out because he was going to lose and he knew it.  What Mr. Ed doesn't know is that there isn't going to be a next time.

Ontario also has whistle blower protection for tenants who report bad landlords.  Once my rights application is filed the landlord and/or property standards orders are issued because I reported the problem, the Landlord can never evict me unless I don't pay my rent for real.  That's Section 83 of the Act which the duty counsel lawyer told me to check out.  This is why I checked in with Duty Counsel when I got to Zoom Court.  I'm always learning.

Not only, can the landlord not evict me, he can't evict ANYONE in the building, until he fixes things.  And he can't evict me ever because I filed complaints with the Tribunal and the ESA over the conditions at the property.  Whatever money my landlord paid Mr. Ed, he needs to ask for his money back.  But I must file a Tenant's Right claim against the landlord to protect all of the tenants here from conditions in the building which are threatening our lives.

I tried to get an inspector out last summer, but it's a small town.  My Landlord has lived here all of his life and I just moved here 6 years ago.  He's passing around the story that I'm just a deadbeat bitch from Toronto, making trouble for someone you went to school with.  I can't get anyone to do work for me, and the building inspector didn't even send me a report.

The legendary Toronto law firm of Legge and Legge is going to deal with getting me inspections and work orders.  I dated John Legge's best friend when John was in law School.  John's parents were Legge and Legge.  Some junior mortgage officer at a small trust company once snarked to John "Have you even read the Trustees Act?", and John replied "Yes, I have.  My mother wrote it, and my best friend edited it.  What would you like to know?".  His mother was the first female bencher of the Law Society of Upper Canada and a Canadian feminist icon.  Both of his parents received the Order of Canada.  Today the firm is John and his wife Mary.  They were newly married and both in law school when I met them.  Their son Jamie will be helping me with inspections.  

Now if we can just get the landlord to do the repairs, before the Tribunal hearing, he can stop the $50,000 tenants right fines from happening.  Any fines associated with the work orders are his own foolishness in ignoring real problems for so long.

The electrical inspector will be here Friday.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 19, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> Updates on life in the frozen north:
> 
> This is what it looked like out my front window after the storm had ended - facing west.  The street on the south side of the building had already been plowed.  It's been really cold for the last week, so there's very little ice, thank heavens.  This street has now been plowed, and the sidewalks shoveled, I think.  What I can see from here is shoveled.  I haven't left the house since my daughter took me grocery shopping before she left.  I need to go out tomorrow.  I'm out of allergy medication.
> 
> ...


Having been down the road a few times dealing with various kinds of civil cases, I wish I could help you. But way to go DL. (And remind me not to piss you off.  )


----------



## beautress (Jan 20, 2022)

Well, good morning, I just finished off my cuppa Joe and it's time to get shoes on and plant 3 new rosebushes in my garden while the sun is shining. Hope everyone stays well and warm, this Thursday, January 20. I pray for peace between Ukrainians with the Russians, and that the border issue goes away. As a matter of fact, I just pray for World Peace and hope those who can do likewise. Have a lovely day. It's cool but reasonably light here, so with a jacket and good pair of leather shoes, I think I can use a shovel for the first time in a couple of years. I bought an extra small shovel the other day which should minimize the weight for Gramma Moses here.   Love y'all. 







 Already growing:


----------



## beautress (Jan 20, 2022)

Well, the shovel went into the ground that was last tilled a year and half ago. To make matters worse, yesterday's warm sunny day left today with total gray clouds thermometer in the high thirties and A small hole attempt later I hit regrown tree roots when my foot doubled up with a sever cramp. So indoors and turn the tv after putting the rose plants into a shelf in the entrance and a hasty retreat from the greatly cold outdoors. *sigh.* Maybe it will warm up again soon. lol


----------



## beautress (Jan 20, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> Updates on life in the frozen north:
> 
> This is what it looked like out my front window after the storm had ended - facing west.  The street on the south side of the building had already been plowed.  It's been really cold for the last week, so there's very little ice, thank heavens.  This street has now been plowed, and the sidewalks shoveled, I think.  What I can see from here is shoveled.  I haven't left the house since my daughter took me grocery shopping before she left.  I need to go out tomorrow.  I'm out of allergy medication.
> 
> ...


Prayers up for you and your abused neighbors, Dragonlady. I'm sorry to hear of anyone who doesn't have a thoughtful, caring landlord.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 20, 2022)

beautress said:


> Well, the shovel went into the ground that was last tilled a year and half ago. To make matters worse, yesterday's warm sunny day left today with total gray clouds thermometer in the high thirties and A small hole attempt later I hit regrown tree roots when my foot doubled up with a sever cramp. So indoors and turn the tv after putting the rose plants into a shelf in the entrance and a hasty retreat from the greatly cold outdoors. *sigh.* Maybe it will warm up again soon. lol


I thought I saw some kind of freeze warning or winter weather advisory for south Texas on the news yesterday or today. And here we are in New Mexico desperate for some winter weather that we greatly need and it's cool, but not really cold, and the sun shines brightly.


----------



## beautress (Jan 20, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> I thought I saw some kind of freeze warning or winter weather advisory for south Texas on the news yesterday or today. And here we are in New Mexico desperate for some winter weather that we greatly need and it's cool, but not really cold, and the sun shines brightly.


I refuse to send cold foot cramp weather anywhere!!! But maybe God will.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 21, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Having been down the road a few times dealing with various kinds of civil cases, I wish I could help you. But way to go DL. (And remind me not to piss you off.  )



You're not the first person to say that Foxfyre.  As I said to someone yesterday.  I'm a retired Bay Street law clerk.  I was paid to screw people over, and look for legal ways to do it.  And if I wasn't really, really good at my job, I would never have made it to Bay Street.  I'm trying to help the landlord avoid still more fines and penalties but there's no fool like an old fool.

I was happy when he hired a paralegal, someone who knew the law, and could talk some sense into him and tell him he couldn't do that stuff.  Mr. Ed is an ex traffic cop who does mostly traffic tickets and DUI's, and knows how to fill out the paperwork to evict tenants who are behind in their rent.  He knows nothing about the Residential Tenancy Act, or what happens to bad landlords under the Act.

I had a lovely chat with the Toronto lawyers today.  He had a couple of good suggestions for creating a paper trail with the gas company.  The have a reporting line for smelling gas.  We'd just been calling the landlord.  The ESA asked me to have my neighbour file a report on her hydro problems so they would have two files on the building - they're already building their paper trail for charges and that's exactly what she said to me.

The woman across the hall was sobbing after the landlord's son and the furnace guy left and she packed her clothes and went to her ex husband's for the night.  He lives 3 or 4 houses up the street from here.  The woman downstairs hasn't even been home through all of this.  I don't know whether she's even been contacted. 

My street was finally plowed this morning.  We got about 2 feet of snow here Monday.  My friend was supposed to pick up cat litter for me last week and he finally dropped it off today.  When the second cat showed up, I started buying the giant economy size bags of litter and food, but I can't carry these bags home on my bike. However, I can keep two cats for only $1 a week more than I spent on one cat. 

I was very jealous of you yesterday, Beautress.  Roses are my favourite flowers.  You're planting roses and we're digging out from under the worst blizzard in years.  There will be no rose planting here until early May.  I don't begrudge the snow.  If it doesn't snow in winter, we have drought conditions for planting and low yields.  I went out shopping on Sunday before it hit.  I had lots of movies on my PVR when my satellite signal was lost in the storm, a fully stocked fridge, and the Australian Open when the satellite isn't down.


beautress said:


> I refuse to send cold foot cramp weather anywhere!!! But maybe God will.



Bananas are good for preventing cramps - potassium.  I get them in my legs and feet if I forget to eat my bananas.


----------



## beautress (Jan 21, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> You're not the first person to say that Foxfyre.  As I said to someone yesterday.  I'm a retired Bay Street law clerk.  I was paid to screw people over, and look for legal ways to do it.  And if I wasn't really, really good at my job, I would never have made it to Bay Street.  I'm trying to help the landlord avoid still more fines and penalties but there's no fool like an old fool.
> 
> I was happy when he hired a paralegal, someone who knew the law, and could talk some sense into him and tell him he couldn't do that stuff.  Mr. Ed is an ex traffic cop who does mostly traffic tickets and DUI's, and knows how to fill out the paperwork to evict tenants who are behind in their rent.  He knows nothing about the Residential Tenancy Act, or what happens to bad landlords under the Act.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Dragonlady. I eat bananas every day too, but if I buy more than 4 the rest go bad, and on forgetful days i forget to buy 4 more after running out. Then it's all night long foot and leg cramps. I may be trying to come down with adult onset diabetes, so when I substituted a "lowers blood sugar" formula I found, I got 2 extra days added on of not having to go to the store and wear a mask. For some reason I have missed out on getting Covid, but a year before Covid was brought over here, I was sick the whole darn year of allergies, bronchitis, colds, bronchitis, pneumonia, post nasal drip, pneumonia, sneeze-a-thons, pneumonia, allergies, etc. Now I take a zinc, A, and D tablet, and an occasional blast of ginger supplement, cardamom supplement, cloves from the kitchen mouthwash, and in a crisis, a nutmet supplement. And when I ran out of Centrum, they'd come out with a new supplement route of smaller tablets with increased vitamins recommended for seniors. Now, I actually have a little energy, but it gets quickly consumed if I use the walking machine and rowing machine more than 15 minutes total. So I reduced my use of mechanical devices to about 12 minutes, which guaratees no aftereffects from excercise. I know there are people 100 years old who run marathons, and the more power to them, but some sources of allergy victims like me encourage a moderate exercise program.Moderation is good because it keeps your spirits up, but it's bad because you're just not 20 anymore.   

The Weather people say we have one or two more nights of freezing or near-freezing weather, then it's almost looking like another Indian Summer or early Spring. Around Easter time we usually get one more kick the britches from Ol' Man Winter. *sigh* 



​


----------



## beautress (Jan 21, 2022)

Achin' for Spring....































​


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 21, 2022)

I saw a man immediately. But after studying it for a big saw the dog.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 21, 2022)

beautress said:


> Thanks, Dragonlady. I eat bananas every day too, but if I buy more than 4 the rest go bad, and on forgetful days i forget to buy 4 more after running out. Then it's all night long foot and leg cramps. I may be trying to come down with adult onset diabetes, so when I substituted a "lowers blood sugar" formula I found, I got 2 extra days added on of not having to go to the store and wear a mask. For some reason I have missed out on getting Covid, but a year before Covid was brought over here, I was sick the whole darn year of allergies, bronchitis, colds, bronchitis, pneumonia, post nasal drip, pneumonia, sneeze-a-thons, pneumonia, allergies, etc. Now I take a zinc, A, and D tablet, and an occasional blast of ginger supplement, cardamom supplement, cloves from the kitchen mouthwash, and in a crisis, a nutmet supplement. And when I ran out of Centrum, they'd come out with a new supplement route of smaller tablets with increased vitamins recommended for seniors. Now, I actually have a little energy, but it gets quickly consumed if I use the walking machine and rowing machine more than 15 minutes total. So I reduced my use of mechanical devices to about 12 minutes, which guaratees no aftereffects from excercise. I know there are people 100 years old who run marathons, and the more power to them, but some sources of allergy victims like me encourage a moderate exercise program.Moderation is good because it keeps your spirits up, but it's bad because you're just not 20 anymore.
> 
> The Weather people say we have one or two more nights of freezing or near-freezing weather, then it's almost looking like another Indian Summer or early Spring. Around Easter time we usually get one more kick the britches from Ol' Man Winter. *sigh*
> 
> View attachment 590786​



I have the same problem buying bananas.  I like them a little green and if I can find 3 together in a bunch, that's perfect, but it's always 5.  There's one with brown spots sitting on the counter right now.  I always think I'll make banana bread with the extras, but that's happened like twice in the past year.  I need 2 bananas to make bread and I only have one.  That's my story and I'm sticking to it.

I wanted to ask you about the white rose you were planting.  It looks to have a blush of pink in the center.  Is that by chance a "Woman Rose".  I had a beautiful almost white hybrid tea rose with just the palest blush of pink at the center, that I bought at a local garden centre the first spring we after we moved into DeGrassi Street in Toronto.  The fragrance was similarly light and delicate.  I had lots of roses in that garden, but this one was special.  We moved to the Danforth at the end of May 1999.  I was hoping for one last delicate rose before we moved, but the rose never came back that spring. 

There's rose on this link called "Secret's Out" that looks like my Woman Rose.  But mine had a delicate fragrance









						18 Fragrant Roses to Perfume Your Garden
					

A rose by any other name would smell as sweet, but some are sweeter than others. Try these 18 favorite fragrant roses in your garden.




					www.birdsandblooms.com
				







Foxfyre said:


> I saw a man immediately. But after studying it for a big saw the dog.
> 
> View attachment 590991



I saw the dog immediately.  It's BO!!!! My daughter's poodle.  The man I saw when I looked but that's Bo!!!


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 21, 2022)

Results of the inspection.  The place isn't going to burn down in an electrical fire, and it's not connected to the apartment next door.

But there are 21 outlets on the 15 Watt fuse, including both the microwave and the washer.  The fridge is on the same fuse as the ceiling fans/lights in kitchen and living room, and all of the small appliances on the counter.  The dryer is the only appliance on a separate circuit, but he made a face when he looked at the junction box in the laundry room.  It wasn't a happy face.

None of the plugs are grounded.  Many/most have reverse polarity, which is what is frying the electronics.  But the worst possible outcome is another fuse would blow.  Or another appliance.  The worst of it is I can't get another microwave until the place is rewired because it will likely blow too.  All appliances are to be on separate meters.  

The Electrical Safety Authority will issue a work order by Monday at the latest. The order may or may not carry fines or penalties, that's not something I've ever dealt with before.  I've never dealt with a landlord this old stubborn or stupid.

Once I file the Tenant's Right Application, the outcome is out of my hands.  I offered to postpone the hearing, even though I knew the case would be dismissed, just so I wouldn't have to tell the Tribunal about the electrical problem.  The Tribunal has no sense of humour with bad landlords.  Especially those who endanger their tenants lives.  

There was a gas leak last year and another one Tuesday afternoon.  The Sketchy Furnace Guy's repairs last year lead to a gas leak, and a Fire Marshall Charge.  He's the reason the woman across the hall, fled the building.   This is like a bad movie.  The good news is my house won't burn down, the bad news is it might still blow up.  Have a nice day.  

The Adjudicator didn't say much other than "Case Dismissed" the other day but he did say that if any Work Orders are issued against the property between this hearing and the Tenant's Rights hearings, it will go very badly for the Landlord.  I've seen it myself.  Very few tenants ever take their landlord to the Tribunal so the Tribunal tries to make an example of them when they get the chance.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 22, 2022)

Saturday morning!

There's a well built dog house, man.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## 007 (Jan 22, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> I saw a man immediately. But after studying it for a big saw the dog.
> 
> View attachment 590991


Well, if it was a man running into the woods, he'd have a badly broken left leg seeing as it's bent forward at the knee.

However, that is the first thing I saw. I had to take a second look to see the dog. Good one.


----------



## 007 (Jan 22, 2022)

Not surprisingly, I'm feeling pretty much NORMAL again since I stopped taking the Rosuvastatin. Almost like a miracle, and I mean not even any anxiety either. Needless to say, those statins are horrible drugs, and I will NOT take another, ever. I've pretty much completely changed my diet and I like it. I usually start the day with a smoothie, and that always starts with a banana, and then a second fruit, usually strawberries, or mixed berries, frozen, fill mixer jug to cover that with vanilla almond milk, some whey protein, chia seeds, cinnamon, dash of nutmeg, Madhava sweetner, a sugar alternative, couple chunks of ice and then let the Ninja do it's work. Can't believe how good they taste and still be so healthy.

Been cold up nort' here too in Wisconsin, but, it is January, and the 20th to the 24th of Jan are statistically the coldest days of the year, and we're right in the middle of it. After the 24th is starts to warm up. The sun has been gaining quite a bit of time and it starts to heat things back up.

So the only thing I'm missing right now is that new truck. Couple more weeks and it should be built. But that's no guarantee I'll get it soon either because it could sit around for another couple weeks waiting on a truck to haul it here. It could very easily be 7 MONTHS since I ordered it before I get it, so the "excitement" of getting it has kinda been dashed by the long wait. I still want it, but I'm not going to do cartwheels when it shows up. I'll be more like... ABOUT F'IN TIME.


----------



## beautress (Jan 22, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> I have the same problem buying bananas.  I like them a little green and if I can find 3 together in a bunch, that's perfect, but it's always 5.  There's one with brown spots sitting on the counter right now.  I always think I'll make banana bread with the extras, but that's happened like twice in the past year.  I need 2 bananas to make bread and I only have one.  That's my story and I'm sticking to it.
> 
> I wanted to ask you about the white rose you were planting.  It looks to have a blush of pink in the center.  Is that by chance a "Woman Rose".  I had a beautiful almost white hybrid tea rose with just the palest blush of pink at the center, that I bought at a local garden centre the first spring we after we moved into DeGrassi Street in Toronto.  The fragrance was similarly light and delicate.  I had lots of roses in that garden, but this one was special.  We moved to the Danforth at the end of May 1999.  I was hoping for one last delicate rose before we moved, but the rose never came back that spring.
> 
> ...


Oh, Dragonlady, my white rosebush is in the entrance, and its picture os the wrapper looks a very desirable white bush of pure white. Will have to wait to see if it has any tinges from the color wheel provide I don't kill the rose bushes by under or over watering. I think our last freeze the last time I got an early start on buying early. The picture was so beautiful I couldn't help myself. I think local roses domino in May, so by the time 1st year roses bloom I will know that yes it is pure white or who knows....Your paler than pale pinkish white rose sounds intriguing! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 22, 2022)

007 said:


> Well, if it was a man running into the woods, he'd have a badly broken left leg seeing as it's bent forward at the knee.
> 
> However, that is the first thing I saw. I had to take a second look to see the dog. Good one.


Yes me too. But once you see the dog, the dog is what you usually see except that his impossibly long front toenails I don't think any poodle owner would have allowed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 22, 2022)

beautress said:


> Thanks, Dragonlady. I eat bananas every day too, but if I buy more than 4 the rest go bad, and on forgetful days i forget to buy 4 more after running out. Then it's all night long foot and leg cramps. I may be trying to come down with adult onset diabetes, so when I substituted a "lowers blood sugar" formula I found, I got 2 extra days added on of not having to go to the store and wear a mask. For some reason I have missed out on getting Covid, but a year before Covid was brought over here, I was sick the whole darn year of allergies, bronchitis, colds, bronchitis, pneumonia, post nasal drip, pneumonia, sneeze-a-thons, pneumonia, allergies, etc. Now I take a zinc, A, and D tablet, and an occasional blast of ginger supplement, cardamom supplement, cloves from the kitchen mouthwash, and in a crisis, a nutmet supplement. And when I ran out of Centrum, they'd come out with a new supplement route of smaller tablets with increased vitamins recommended for seniors. Now, I actually have a little energy, but it gets quickly consumed if I use the walking machine and rowing machine more than 15 minutes total. So I reduced my use of mechanical devices to about 12 minutes, which guaratees no aftereffects from excercise. I know there are people 100 years old who run marathons, and the more power to them, but some sources of allergy victims like me encourage a moderate exercise program.Moderation is good because it keeps your spirits up, but it's bad because you're just not 20 anymore.
> 
> The Weather people say we have one or two more nights of freezing or near-freezing weather, then it's almost looking like another Indian Summer or early Spring. Around Easter time we usually get one more kick the britches from Ol' Man Winter. *sigh*
> 
> View attachment 590786​


One kitchen hack I read recently was when you buy a bunch of bananas, wrap the stem that connects them with plastic wrap and it will slow ripening and extend the life of the bananas 2 or so days. I've heard that aluminum foil works like that too, but we tried it and I can't say I noticed a lot of difference.  My 42 partner freezes her extra bananas and says they're just fine to cook with when thawed out. She rarely eats them as bananas so can't say if they would be edible just as bananas.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 23, 2022)

007 said:


> Not surprisingly, I'm feeling pretty much NORMAL again since I stopped taking the Rosuvastatin. Almost like a miracle, and I mean not even any anxiety either. Needless to say, those statins are horrible drugs, and I will NOT take another, ever. I've pretty much completely changed my diet and I like it. I usually start the day with a smoothie, and that always starts with a banana, and then a second fruit, usually strawberries, or mixed berries, frozen, fill mixer jug to cover that with vanilla almond milk, some whey protein, chia seeds, cinnamon, dash of nutmeg, Madhava sweetner, a sugar alternative, couple chunks of ice and then let the Ninja do it's work. Can't believe how good they taste and still be so healthy.
> 
> Been cold up nort' here too in Wisconsin, but, it is January, and the 20th to the 24th of Jan are statistically the coldest days of the year, and we're right in the middle of it. After the 24th is starts to warm up. The sun has been gaining quite a bit of time and it starts to heat things back up.
> 
> So the only thing I'm missing right now is that new truck. Couple more weeks and it should be built. But that's no guarantee I'll get it soon either because it could sit around for another couple weeks waiting on a truck to haul it here. It could very easily be 7 MONTHS since I ordered it before I get it, so the "excitement" of getting it has kinda been dashed by the long wait. I still want it, but I'm not going to do cartwheels when it shows up. I'll be more like... ABOUT F'IN TIME.



I fully agree on the statins.  They put me on those things after my heart attack in 2014.  I didn't have high cholesteral, or high blood pressure.  It was the stress of my marriage breakup.  I asked my cardiologist to take me off them.  Since I wasn't overweight, and all my blood numbers were excellent, he agreed.  I feel so much better of them than I did when I was taking them.

I also like smoothies for breakfast.  I put a handful of raw spinach in with the fruit.  Great nutrition and you can't taste it all.  If I'm going for a morning swim, they provide great energy without being to too heavy or making you sluggish.

Good luck with the truck.  I'd be tearing my hair out by now.  I am not a patient person.


----------



## beautress (Jan 24, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> I saw a man immediately. But after studying it for a big saw the dog.
> 
> View attachment 590991


I saw a man running through the woods yesterday. And a lot of the snow on the tree look like half-dogs. This morning I looked at the picture and immediately saw an adorable dog running through the woods. Thanks for the brain teaser, Foxfyre. Only you!


----------



## beautress (Jan 24, 2022)

Oddball said:


> Saturday morning!
> 
> There's a well built dog house, man.
> 
> Let the cartoon begin!


They get funnier every time you post one, Mr. Oddball.


----------



## beautress (Jan 24, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> One kitchen hack I read recently was when you buy a bunch of bananas, wrap the stem that connects them with plastic wrap and it will slow ripening and extend the life of the bananas 2 or so days. I've heard that aluminum foil works like that too, but we tried it and I can't say I noticed a lot of difference.  My 42 partner freezes her extra bananas and says they're just fine to cook with when thawed out. She rarely eats them as bananas so can't say if they would be edible just as bananas.


My sister shared a trick with me some time ago, but I didn't use it until recently. Her claim was that when you refrigerate bananas, you can add a few extra days of real goodness if you don't mind the color of the peel, which turns brown overnight. I find they will keep well for 3 days, then after that the mushy browning process starts slowly, and in 3 days they are then candidates for truly bad banana bread (I don't care for banana bread even if one uses fresh bananas). It's just yucky to my palate for some reason.

Sometimes my mind wanders when at the supermarket, and I overbuy a pretty banana group with 5 or 6 bananas. Here's how to fix losing good money spent on excess bananas:

Ambrosia

3 bananas peeled and cut into half inch pieces
2 sliced valencia oranges, well peeled and seeded
(naval oranges work next best)
cut slices into bite-sized pieces and reserve juice on cutting mat
2 tablespoons of real mayonnaise
1 tsp orange drippings or juice
1/4 c. flaked coconut
a pinch of salt, paprika optional

Mix mayo and a little juice from the slice and cut orange
Mix with coconut and very small amount of salt.
Gently fold orange and banana fruit pieces together
Cover and mix gently with orange coconut mayo sauce
Place in clear bowl and cover with a little cling wrap, smoothing out all air passages
Chill for an hour.
If you have company coming and want it to look really cool,
surround the outer salad rim with sweetened, seeded red cherries from a glass jar.
If your guests are dieting, fresh bing cherries can't be beat if you remove the pits.

bon appetit!​


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 24, 2022)

And on a foggy day. . .


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 25, 2022)

And another Heart Cath done.
After weeks of cardiologists guessing (wrong) that the results of my stress test and my described symptoms was smaller arteries too small to balloon or stent they spent 3 hours opening a previous stent that was 90% blocked. They still say there is a small blockage that doesn't cause any problems.
At any rate I am home and feeling much much better.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 25, 2022)

SFC Ollie said:


> And another Heart Cath done.
> After weeks of cardiologists guessing (wrong) that the results of my stress test and my described symptoms was smaller arteries too small to balloon or stent they spent 3 hours opening a previous stent that was 90% blocked. They still say there is a small blockage that doesn't cause any problems.
> At any rate I am home and feeling much much better.


Good to hear it Ollie.  Hombre now has a hip replacement scheduled for Feb 24, but my goodness there is a ton to do, dozens of hoops to jump through, appointments to schedule, exercises to do, videos of dos and don'ts to do that must be practiced before the surgery, equipment to buy, etc. Overwhelming for two old folk but I'm sure we'll get through it.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 25, 2022)

SFC Ollie said:


> And another Heart Cath done.
> After weeks of cardiologists guessing (wrong) that the results of my stress test and my described symptoms was smaller arteries too small to balloon or stent they spent 3 hours opening a previous stent that was 90% blocked. They still say there is a small blockage that doesn't cause any problems.
> At any rate I am home and feeling much much better.



Take it easy Ollie.  Rest, and let your heart get used to being used again.  The Olympics are coming.  Curl up, keep warm get stronger for spring.

I'm going into my winter sports retreat.  We had the Canadian and American figure skating Championships on one weekend.  This past weekend we have Australian Open Tennis and football, and Four Continents Figure Skating Championships (4CC).  We have two young Canadian Men left in the Men's draw.  Well one today.  Two going into the quarter finals last night.  I haven't even watched any of 4CC.  

There's snow on the ground so I can't ride my bike.  My knees can't take walking in the ice and the snow.  The Aussie Open is on.  The Scott's Tournament of Hearts starts Friday (Canadian women's curling championships).  The Olympics start February 3rd.  See you in March!!!

My friend wanted me to come over and watch football on Sunday.  I'm not even gonna think about football until Superbowl Sunday.  I already have 20 hours of sports on my PVR I haven't watched, and there's bunch of stuff on YouTube.

I'm not a huge curling fan.  I watch Canadians and the World Championships in both men's and women's.  I used to curl in high school, and when I worked for the bank.  Would like to fit some time in here for the Tournament of Hearts (Canadian women's Championship).  And there's always Raptors basketball.

The first baseball spring training game is February 26th.  Formula 1 starts in Bahrain on March 20th, Ba

This is why there's a TV in the sewing room.  Just for this time of year.  Days spent sewing and watching live sport on TV in peace and quiet.  Nirvana.  If I can just figure out how to thread that damn serger.


----------



## beautress (Jan 26, 2022)

SFC Ollie said:


> And another Heart Cath done.
> After weeks of cardiologists guessing (wrong) that the results of my stress test and my described symptoms was smaller arteries too small to balloon or stent they spent 3 hours opening a previous stent that was 90% blocked. They still say there is a small blockage that doesn't cause any problems.
> At any rate I am home and feeling much much better.


Ollie, I'm so glad you're okay. Prayers up that things go well for you post op.


----------



## beautress (Jan 26, 2022)

Entomologist's moments...


More here: Greenhouse Dreams


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 26, 2022)

Just so ya'll know:


----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2022)

__





						Don't enter a hospital. Die at home.
					

Most hospitals are funded by the government. I hope that one day you learn what capitalism is.   Are defense contractors not funded by the government?



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




Update on MrGracie. Tired, going to bed, didn't want to type it out twice.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## beautress (Jan 27, 2022)

Gracie said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw something the other day on a dietary panacea that reduces fatigue. I made some notes, so I need to find my notebook I use for everything--new Spanish vocabulary additions, nutrition stuff, celebrities that stayed with their families and kids, you know, dumb stuff... Back in a second or two and hope I can find it for you, Gracie. I know there's a stress factor in some people's fatigue that should be resolved when you can, but in the meantime, you can recharge... back in a few ...

OK, it was on page 2 of my new notebook, and this one has choices to choose from... The top one is dark leafy greens, so pick your own poison--spinach, kale, radish greens, dark green broccoli, kale, and cilantro. OK, that's what was best about whatever goods have glutamine in them. That was in the top 3 foods. I just ran another question through bing search engine, "does glutamine help get over fatigue?" And this is what one of them said:
Summary There is little support for the use of glutamine supplements for muscle gain or strength performance. However,* they may reduce fatigue* or decrease muscle soreness during and after exercise. Exercise would stress if you are over 15 years old <giggle> I looked back at my list of "glutamine"top 10 foods, and I found that red cabbage was mentioned in the top 3 of several nutrition websites, seawater fish and crustaceans was the first. So if shellfish is your allergy source, you still haveother choices like Alaska salmon, flounder, and I think the fish substitute for crab meat is a regular fish that just tastes like crab (I like it). I'll look for the name...back in a minute...​​OK, at 3 sources said something similar to this: "While imitation crab is made from seafood, it generally contains no crab — other than a tiny amount of crab extract that is sometimes added for flavoring.  Pollock, which has a mild color and odor, is commonly used to make surimi. One source said imitation crab is from the sea and has glutamine in it. Another source said if you have allergic reactions to red food color in the past, avoid imitation anything that adds color. Nutrition has its do's and don'ts. No one gets a free ride, I guess. Oh, yes, Jello has gelatin in it that's supposed to be a pick-me-up. Didn't know that until this morning. No wonder my mom always put jello on the table for dessert. Low calories and kids love it, but that gelatin has a lot of glutamine in it. Dad was a coach, all 5 of us kids were athletic...​​Oh, one other thing I recall, one of the sources liked kelp as a energy-promoter and fatigue killer. Oddly, I know I have a bottle of kelp tablets I bought when I went through a really tired phase after my dear husband passed away. I didn't finish the bottle, but I did get back to the world of the living somehow during that time.​​Good luck sweet Gracie. Hope you get recharged. Oh, one other thing about glutathione, it can be useful to knock off pounds, but some tiredness appears in slender folks who should at least avoid glutamine or glutathione problems of weight loss. Thin people do not need to do the tablet form, but the dark green vegetables have a lot more in them than just simple glutamine in it.​


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 27, 2022)

Gracie said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read through that thread Gracie and think I got most of it--skipped over a lot of irrelevant stuff--and prayers up. I know it's a huge worry most especially when the only one you have to lean on is you. I was feeling that way with Hombre's impending surgery and rehab until my son said he would be here for most of 2 weeks post surgery. I was so overwhelmed with gratitude I cried. I so wish you had someone to help you.

And I'm glad you aren't listening to those saying all hospitals are corrupt etc. I think the vast majority of healthcare professionals do care about giving their patients as good care as they can. If you think Mr. G is in good hands, I think you can trust that.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 28, 2022)

I am convinced that the vast majority of the Nurses at At St Elizabeth Mercy Health are Angels in disguise.


----------



## 007 (Jan 28, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> I fully agree on the statins.  They put me on those things after my heart attack in 2014.  I didn't have high cholesteral, or high blood pressure.  It was the stress of my marriage breakup.  I asked my cardiologist to take me off them.  Since I wasn't overweight, and all my blood numbers were excellent, he agreed.  I feel so much better of them than I did when I was taking them.
> 
> I also like smoothies for breakfast.  I put a handful of raw spinach in with the fruit.  Great nutrition and you can't taste it all.  If I'm going for a morning swim, they provide great energy without being to too heavy or making you sluggish.
> 
> Good luck with the truck.  I'd be tearing my hair out by now.  I am not a patient person.


I never ask to be taken off anything. If I don't like it, I just quit taking it and tell them I quit and why.

I started adding the whey protein to my smoothies because it's good for fast muscle regeneration if you're going to work out, and I do have a gym, which I haven't been using much lately. It was in the house but it's out in the shop now, and I lack motivation to go out and heat up the upstairs to use it, winter does it, the doldrums set in and about all I do is hibernate. About time for the big perk up though. We're gaining lots of daylight fast and we're past the statistical coldest part of the year. It's all about longer days and getting warmer now, and that always reinvigorates me.

I'm not patient either, DL. By this time next week my truck should be BUILT. Just my luck though it'll take another couple weeks to get it here because it'll sit around in a parking lot because of the truck driver shortage. I'll just be pissed by that point.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 28, 2022)

SFC Ollie said:


> I am convinced that the vast majority of the Nurses at At St Elizabeth Mercy Health are Angels in disguise.


I am praying that those at Presbyterian Hospital are angels in disguise when Hombre goes in for surgery next month. We're both stressed out enough with all we have to get done in preparation for that surgery and he sure doesn't need a bad hospital experience.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 28, 2022)

007 said:


> I never ask to be taken off anything. If I don't like it, I just quit taking it and tell them I quit and why.
> 
> I started adding the whey protein to my smoothies because it's good for fast muscle regeneration if you're going to work out, and I do have a gym, which I haven't been using much lately. It was in the house but it's out in the shop now, and I lack motivation to go out and heat up the upstairs to use it, winter does it, the doldrums set in and about all I do is hibernate. About time for the big perk up though. We're gaining lots of daylight fast and we're past the statistical coldest part of the year. It's all about longer days and getting warmer now, and that always reinvigorates me.
> 
> I'm not patient either, DL. By this time next week my truck should be BUILT. Just my luck though it'll take another couple weeks to get it here because it'll sit around in a parking lot because of the truck driver shortage. I'll just be pissed by that point.



I quit taking it a month before my appointment and let him do my tests without it.  That crap was expensive $200 for pills that made me feel like crap.  I felt so much better without them, and the heart attack happened before my 65th birthday, when I had to pay for all my own meds.  These days I pay $100 per year co-pay and the province picks up the rest.  

My FaceBook feed is filling with the skaters, choreographers and coaches I'm "friends" with all headed for Beijing.  In 2010, I knew nearly all of the skaters, their coaches and their parents.  Many of the were from Central Ontario Section or Western Ontario Section, and my daughter had trained with them when they were young.  This year, there's only one skater left that she trained with and he's 29.  It's wonderful to see these kids all grown up and achieving their dreams.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 29, 2022)

Today is Kansas Day and that probably means more to Hombre and me than it does other Coffee Shoppers because we spent so many years in Kansas--our kids grew up in Kansas.  The Kansas state flower is the Sunflower and it not only prolifically grows wild there, it is an important cash crop. 

There is a story that Iowa once declared the Kansas sunflower a noxious weed and in retaliation the Kansas legislature retaliated by declaring the Iowa goldfinch a noxious pest. The story went that the two groups agreed to meet in Hawaii to work things out. 

If you ever wondered what a square mile of sunflowers would look like, here is one near where we lived.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 30, 2022)

Saturday morning!

Nice boy, but he doesn't listen to a word you say.

Let the cartoon begin!





__





						Loading…
					





					m0vie.files.wordpress.com


----------



## Gracie (Jan 31, 2022)

Update:

MrG had one tube removed last night. This morning, they put it back in. I can't imagine the pain he suffered with them doing that. Still no answers, but at 8pm, one of the doctors treating him at the ICU called me for a one on one. He said he now has two tubes....and a catheter. Said he is in pain when awake but they keep him drugged up to keep him comfortable. Said air is all over him from the collapsed lung...arms, neck, face...and it takes days for it to be dispersed, so don't expect him home any time soon. Said they were working on getting him in to a nursing home after they get him stabilized, and will determine if it will be a permanent place for him, or temporary. Said it all depends on how MrGs body handles what they are doing to save his life because the disease he has is a progressive one and he has other health issues as well (heart, gall bladder) and his organs are battling along with his lungs and heart. In short...they are thinking positive but thats mostly what it is...thinking.

So now that I got answers, I am grumpier than usual, sad, angry, very full of despair and its showing since I don't eat but one small meal a day and have no patience, sleep as much as possible (can't think when one is asleep) and in general...totally overwhelmed. But I don't give a shit about my woes..I give a shit what MrG is going thru.

Sigh.

If I hear anything else, I will let yall know.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 31, 2022)

Gracie said:


> Update:
> 
> MrG had one tube removed last night. This morning, they put it back in. I can't imagine the pain he suffered with them doing that. Still no answers, but at 8pm, one of the doctors treating him at the ICU called me for a one on one. He said he now has two tubes....and a catheter. Said he is in pain when awake but they keep him drugged up to keep him comfortable. Said air is all over him from the collapsed lung...arms, neck, face...and it takes days for it to be dispersed, so don't expect him home any time soon. Said they were working on getting him in to a nursing home after they get him stabilized, and will determine if it will be a permanent place for him, or temporary. Said it all depends on how MrGs body handles what they are doing to save his life because the disease he has is a progressive one and he has other health issues as well (heart, gall bladder) and his organs are battling along with his lungs and heart. In short...they are thinking positive but thats mostly what it is...thinking.
> 
> ...


Usually when they are dealing with collapsed lung, tubes, and all that, they keep the patient unconscious so that they are not in discomfort. I can so understand how you are feeling, how he and you don't deserve this, there is the whys, anger, fear, depression, grief. But try hard to take care of yourself too Gracie. Mr G. is being taken care of and he will need a strong you at such time as you become caregiver again. Prayers still up.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 31, 2022)

Good night, afternoon, morning wherever you are darlinks. I really do love you guys. May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here. Meanwhile we pray or send positive vibes or keep vigil for:

Harper, the inspiration for the vigil list.
Kat for wellness
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Nosmo King for healing and health & wholeness.
Beautress for continued recovery & wholeness.
Dragonlady for the best possible outcome for her knee.
Ringel - for continued healing and wellness.
Beautress's friend for comfort/healing.
Hombre's niece still in the hospital in critical condition with COVID.
Mindful's daughter for continued wellness.
Dragonlady's son and family and her sister for relief/wellness.
Big Black Dog for the very best treatment and outcome for the rest of his days.
Hombre for successful preparation for his surgery next month.
Gracie and Mr. G for relief, healing, peace, solutions.

And we keep the light on so others who have been away can find their way back and we hope they will.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 31, 2022)

WORD OF THE DAY:  SPUDDLE (17th century)
To work ineffectively; to be extremely busy whilst achieving absolutely nothing.

Folks in the 17th century weren't that different from us.


----------



## beautress (Jan 31, 2022)

Gracie said:


> Update:
> 
> MrG had one tube removed last night. This morning, they put it back in. I can't imagine the pain he suffered with them doing that. Still no answers, but at 8pm, one of the doctors treating him at the ICU called me for a one on one. He said he now has two tubes....and a catheter. Said he is in pain when awake but they keep him drugged up to keep him comfortable. Said air is all over him from the collapsed lung...arms, neck, face...and it takes days for it to be dispersed, so don't expect him home any time soon. Said they were working on getting him in to a nursing home after they get him stabilized, and will determine if it will be a permanent place for him, or temporary. Said it all depends on how MrGs body handles what they are doing to save his life because the disease he has is a progressive one and he has other health issues as well (heart, gall bladder) and his organs are battling along with his lungs and heart. In short...they are thinking positive but thats mostly what it is...thinking.
> 
> ...


Prayers up for you, Gracie. It sounds like Mr. G. is doing poorly and your heart must feel like it is breaking on account of his pain and uncertain future.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 1, 2022)

This is not my pity party. But I want to give a heads up cuz y'all don't deserve what I may dish out. Not here in the CS, but other places on the board.

I'm moody. Any little thing stabs me in the heart. I get my feelers hurt easily, and when that happens, I get angry. I have not had a good cry. I have not broken down. I can't right now. So I stay numb...and moody...and angry at times...and mean and ornery...but I have not cried. That will come soon, I think. And when it does.....maybe I can release this pain and sorrow. And anger as well. And then again, maybe not. I have no family to help. None to listen. Not to hug me when I am lost. All I have is you guys, on a message board, on the internet. I rely on yall to just give support and forgive me my trespasses when they happen. Or not. Just understanding will suffice for now.

I'd rather be impatient and angry and snarky than break down. Not yet anyway. Just in case. If he survives this, I HAVE to stay strong. Once the tears start....then I am truly lost.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 1, 2022)

Gracie said:


> This is not my pity party. But I want to give a heads up cuz y'all don't deserve what I may dish out. Not here in the CS, but other places on the board.
> 
> I'm moody. Any little thing stabs me in the heart. I get my feelers hurt easily, and when that happens, I get angry. I have not had a good cry. I have not broken down. I can't right now. So I stay numb...and moody...and angry at times...and mean and ornery...but I have not cried. That will come soon, I think. And when it does.....maybe I can release this pain and sorrow. And anger as well. And then again, maybe not. I have no family to help. None to listen. Not to hug me when I am lost. All I have is you guys, on a message board, on the internet. I rely on yall to just give support and forgive me my trespasses when they happen. Or not. Just understanding will suffice for now.
> 
> I'd rather be impatient and angry and snarky than break down. Not yet anyway. Just in case. If he survives this, I HAVE to stay strong. Once the tears start....then I am truly lost.


Don't be afraid to cry Gracie. I can be a real release of some of the worst stuff leaving most of the good stuff. Sooner or later we all need to cry.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 1, 2022)

I believe this fellar is one of Foxfyre's cohorts she plays '42' with...









						Apologetic burglar leaves $200 for broken window
					

Armed man drinks, eats, but takes nothing from the home




					www.abqjournal.com


----------



## beautress (Feb 1, 2022)

Gracie said:


> This is not my pity party. But I want to give a heads up cuz y'all don't deserve what I may dish out. Not here in the CS, but other places on the board.
> 
> I'm moody. Any little thing stabs me in the heart. I get my feelers hurt easily, and when that happens, I get angry. I have not had a good cry. I have not broken down. I can't right now. So I stay numb...and moody...and angry at times...and mean and ornery...but I have not cried. That will come soon, I think. And when it does.....maybe I can release this pain and sorrow. And anger as well. And then again, maybe not. I have no family to help. None to listen. Not to hug me when I am lost. All I have is you guys, on a message board, on the internet. I rely on yall to just give support and forgive me my trespasses when they happen. Or not. Just understanding will suffice for now.
> 
> I'd rather be impatient and angry and snarky than break down. Not yet anyway. Just in case. If he survives this, I HAVE to stay strong. Once the tears start....then I am truly lost.


Group hug, Gracie.  May God himself comfort you in this trying time.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 1, 2022)

Ridgerunner said:


> I believe this fellar is one of Foxfyre's cohorts she plays '42' with...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, no, our 42 friends live in Corrales, not Santa Fe. She was a regional supervisor for Southwestern Bell and whatever they merged with before she retired and he was an engineer or some big deal with Sandia and Los Alamos labs before he retired.  Not likely to commit any crime, much less breaking and entering. If they did they would be the type to leave a large payment in compensation.  But what a neat story.


----------



## Againsheila (Feb 1, 2022)

Gracie said:


> This is not my pity party. But I want to give a heads up cuz y'all don't deserve what I may dish out. Not here in the CS, but other places on the board.
> 
> I'm moody. Any little thing stabs me in the heart. I get my feelers hurt easily, and when that happens, I get angry. I have not had a good cry. I have not broken down. I can't right now. So I stay numb...and moody...and angry at times...and mean and ornery...but I have not cried. That will come soon, I think. And when it does.....maybe I can release this pain and sorrow. And anger as well. And then again, maybe not. I have no family to help. None to listen. Not to hug me when I am lost. All I have is you guys, on a message board, on the internet. I rely on yall to just give support and forgive me my trespasses when they happen. Or not. Just understanding will suffice for now.
> 
> I'd rather be impatient and angry and snarky than break down. Not yet anyway. Just in case. If he survives this, I HAVE to stay strong. Once the tears start....then I am truly lost.


Prayers for you and Mr G.  There is a support group on facebook called Well Spouse Association - Spousal Caregivers.  I've found it's been a real help for me with my husband.  Mike has Parkinsons and now his kidneys are failing.  He'll probably be on dialysis soon.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 2, 2022)

Againsheila said:


> Prayers for you and Mr G.  There is a support group on facebook called Well Spouse Association - Spousal Caregivers.  I've found it's been a real help for me with my husband.  Mike has Parkinsons and now his kidneys are failing.  He'll probably be on dialysis soon.


OMG Shiela!!! I have thought of you so often and wondered how you and yours were doingl So happy to hear from you but sorry to hear about your hubby though. Is a transplant feasible for him? As I recall you have had a full plate of caregiving issues for a very long time now.


----------



## beautress (Feb 2, 2022)

Ridgerunner said:


> I believe this fellar is one of Foxfyre's cohorts she plays '42' with...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two hundred bucks for burgling a meal out of the refrigerator?  Just call him the Self-charged Burglar.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 2, 2022)

beautress said:


> Two hundred bucks for burgling a meal out of the refrigerator?  Just call him the Self-charged Burglar.


But we all immediately had more respect for him, i.e. he intended no harm and did his best to compensate them for any harm, inconvenience. He did break a window.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 2, 2022)

What do you see here?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 2, 2022)

And what do you see here? I sure don't see a giraffe or a dog. A bird? A snail? A bunny rabbit maybe?


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 2, 2022)

Gracie said:


> This is not my pity party. But I want to give a heads up cuz y'all don't deserve what I may dish out. Not here in the CS, but other places on the board.
> 
> I'm moody. Any little thing stabs me in the heart. I get my feelers hurt easily, and when that happens, I get angry. I have not had a good cry. I have not broken down. I can't right now. So I stay numb...and moody...and angry at times...and mean and ornery...but I have not cried. That will come soon, I think. And when it does.....maybe I can release this pain and sorrow. And anger as well. And then again, maybe not. I have no family to help. None to listen. Not to hug me when I am lost. All I have is you guys, on a message board, on the internet. I rely on yall to just give support and forgive me my trespasses when they happen. Or not. Just understanding will suffice for now.
> 
> I'd rather be impatient and angry and snarky than break down. Not yet anyway. Just in case. If he survives this, I HAVE to stay strong. Once the tears start....then I am truly lost.


Cry, get angry, snarky, sad, etc.  I completely understand.  I'm sure most everyone here understands also.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 2, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> And what do you see here? I sure don't see a giraffe or a dog. A bird? A snail? A bunny rabbit maybe?
> View attachment 596128


I must be no brained, I see a bird........


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 2, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> What do you see here?
> 
> View attachment 596056


A fried kitty egg..........


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 2, 2022)

Well......., enjoying a nice chilly day, currently 15 degrees with a light dusting of snow from earlier.  Supposed to get colder with more snow this evening.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 2, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> What do you see here?
> 
> View attachment 596056


breakfast...


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 2, 2022)

Ridgerunner said:


> breakfast...



Kinda of funny actually, I put a Sunnyside egg on a whole ton of my groceries...


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 2, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> And what do you see here? I sure don't see a giraffe or a dog. A bird? A snail? A bunny rabbit maybe?
> View attachment 596128


Looks like a bird to me.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 2, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> What do you see here?
> 
> View attachment 596056


Kitty


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 2, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> Well......., enjoying a nice chilly day, currently 15 degrees with a light dusting of snow from earlier.  Supposed to get colder with more snow this evening.


Yep. About 5 p.m. now, 23 degrees at our house, heavy snow.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 2, 2022)

Ridgerunner said:


> Kinda of funny actually, I put a Sunnyside egg on a whole ton of my groceries...
> 
> View attachment 596171
> View attachment 596173


I know a fried egg, especially fried quail eggs, are considered a gourmet touch on a lot of different dishes/cuisines, but I mostly enjoy a good fried or poached egg on buttered toast.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 2, 2022)

Ridgerunner said:


> breakfast...


  That's the first thing most people think of. And what most people think it is when it is used as a small avatar. But it's really a white cat curled up sleeping with a orange on top.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 2, 2022)

SFC Ollie said:


> Looks like a bird to me.


I first saw what looked like a bad drawing of a bird but then thought, no a snail. Others do see a bunny with skinny ears. So far nobody has found a giraffe or a dog in that.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 2, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Yep. About 5 p.m. now, 23 degrees at our house, heavy snow.


My computer is telling me it's 9 degrees here now and the current band of snow has slowed down.


----------



## beautress (Feb 2, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> What do you see here?
> 
> View attachment 596056


A Cat who borrowed its ears from a weasel.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 2, 2022)

79 degrees
Sunny
14:54


----------



## beautress (Feb 2, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> My computer is telling me it's 9 degrees here now and the current band of snow has slowed down.


We're supposed to have deep freeze week starting tonight or tomorrow. There went my plan to plant the 3 rose bushes I'm trying to keep alive in the entrance. Our area usually ends the freeze by the 7th of March, but 14 is safe for planting things that die in cold weather.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 2, 2022)

beautress said:


> We're supposed to have deep freeze week starting tonight or tomorrow. There went my plan to plant the 3 rose bushes I'm trying to keep alive in the entrance. Our area usually ends the freeze by the 7th of March, but 14 is safe for planting things that die in cold weather.


It's also telling me tonight is supposed to get down to -8.  Of course this is from a national/international weather service so it not always jives with our local forcasts.  Just looked at the local forecast and they're saying -3 due to the wind chill.  Supposed to be back up to our average 50 degrees by Tuesday.


----------



## beautress (Feb 2, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Today is Kansas Day and that probably means more to Hombre and me than it does other Coffee Shoppers because we spent so many years in Kansas--our kids grew up in Kansas.  The Kansas state flower is the Sunflower and it not only prolifically grows wild there, it is an important cash crop.
> 
> There is a story that Iowa once declared the Kansas sunflower a noxious weed and in retaliation the Kansas legislature retaliated by declaring the Iowa goldfinch a noxious pest. The story went that the two groups agreed to meet in Hawaii to work things out.
> 
> If you ever wondered what a square mile of sunflowers would look like, here is one near where we lived.






A list of the 14 proven health benefits of sunflower seeds
1 – Regulates blood pressure
2 – Lower blood sugar levels
3 – May prevent heart disease
4 – Helps with inflammation
5 – Improves bone health
6 – Improves cholesterol
7 – Supports your nervous system
8 – Reduces the risk of a stroke
9 – Source of antioxidants
10 – Helps with muscle contractions
11 – Can improve skin health
12 – Reduces the risk of cancer
13 – Aids gastrointestinal health 
14 – Reduces anxiety and depression

One of the websites redflagged cadmium in sunflowers can cause kidney problems if you overeat eat more than one serving which is 1 oz a day, and you should never eat a whole bag of them. 

I eat a lot of nuts after getting a F on my ekg, and converted using nuts and seeds in place of about half of the meats in my diet. I know that if you want things to run right in your gi tract, it's smart to drink a 12-oz glass of water before or after eating seeds or nuts. A lot of proteins--meat, etc., are well used with fruits, vegetables and a cup of water or tea if you hate water. It's a good time to eat an apple when you're eating nuts for lowering blood pressure and other heart counts.

Sunflower nutritional traits (RDI means Recommended Dietary Intake)​(Older sources might mention RDA also known as Recommended Daily Allowance.)
Total Carbohydrate -20g 7% RDI
Dietary Fiber -8.6g 34% RDI
Sugars -2.6g
Total Fat -51.5g 79% RDI
Omega-3 fatty acids -74mg
Protein -21g 42% RDI
Vitamin E -33mg 166% RDI
Thiamin – 1.5mg 99% RDI
Riboflavin – 0.4mg 21% RDI
Niacin – 8.3mg 42% RDI
Vitamin B6 – 1.3mg 67% RDI
Folate – 227mcg 57% RDI
Pantothenic Acid -1.1mg 11% RDI
Calcium – 78mg 8% RDI
Iron – 5.2mg 29% RDI
Magnesium – 325mg 81% RDI
Phosphorus – 660mg 66% RDI
Potassium – 645mg 18% RDI
Zinc – 5mg 33% RDI
Copper – 1.8mg 90% RDI
Manganese – 1.9mg 97% RDI
Selenium – 53mcg 76% RDI​
Good nutrition is good for humans, but we're all different. Some people don't care for the food that would benefit them most or they could be the one person in ten thousand that's allergic to that one particular superfood.  Just keep trying and find foods you like and benefit your particular health anathema when growing older.


----------



## beautress (Feb 2, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> Cry, get angry, snarky, sad, etc.  I completely understand.  I'm sure most everyone here understands also.


I saw what looked to me like the head of a hoopoe bird (Eurasian) Without the crested feathers, it was pretty close.











This one is likely closer, not as showy, the crested flycatcher;


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 2, 2022)

Ridgerunner said:


> 79 degrees
> Sunny
> 14:54


However do you manage?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 3, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> However do you manage?


There are tribulations, but I am just the fellar to handle them...


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 3, 2022)

Need more prayers. I posted this in another forum upstairs....didn't want to be a downer here with folks suffering as well. But sure could use an extra dose of prayers. For Dennis..and me.

Thanks in advance.





__





						To ventilate or not to ventilate.
					

So....more news today. None of it good. MrG and I have to decide which is best for him. In a nutshell....if he is ventilated, he dies while in a drug induced coma, asleep, feels no pain and eventually I pull the plug when he begins to curl up in a fetal position.  Or, not ventilate, he goes to...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 3, 2022)

Gracie said:


> Need more prayers. I posted this in another forum upstairs....didn't want to be a downer here with folks suffering as well. But sure could use an extra dose of prayers. For Dennis..and me.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


You have the prayers. At least daily. Sometimes more often. I read through the recent posts on the other thread and recommend that unless you have somebody with you 24/7, you don't bring him home. Nobody is strong enough to be the caretaker of a critically ill person 24/7 by themselves and you would quickly do yourself in trying. The hospital does have people there for him 24/7. Those inlaws in Arizona. Would they come to help?  I fully understand why you resist the vax, but if you accepted at least one dose, they would allow you in to be with him. That might be your best bet at this time for his peace of mind and yours.


----------



## beautress (Feb 3, 2022)

Gracie said:


> Need more prayers. I posted this in another forum upstairs....didn't want to be a downer here with folks suffering as well. But sure could use an extra dose of prayers. For Dennis..and me.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


More prayers up, Gracie.   When it was my turn to lose my dearest friend in life, I was totally unprepared, even though the writing was on the wall. I think you call it denial, or whatever. It will have been six years ago on June 13.  Group hug, too, going your way.


----------



## mak2 (Feb 3, 2022)

Anyone object to me bringing a beer to the coffee shop?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 3, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Those inlaws in Arizona. Would they come to help? I fully understand why you resist the vax, but if you accepted at least one dose, they would allow you in to be with him.


Inlaws will not come. His brother is older than he is and just as messed up healthwise.
I will NOT get that shot. Not even for Dennis. BUT..tomorrow I go in for a covid test and if negative, I can see him same day. Hospital will accept that.

I have come to the conclusion..after MUCH studing via google, that suppliments and herbal remedies of tea, etc...have a BIG effect on IPF. Chinese medicine is leaps and bounds into such remedies. Hell, if they can make covid, they can make herbal remedies. I am not ready to let him die. Alone. If he has to die, then dammit..he can do it right here with hospice but NOT YET. I aim to fight. I want him to, too. I will talk to him tomorrow and tell him all that I have learned and I have learned A LOT.
Prayers work too.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 3, 2022)

mak2 said:


> Anyone object to me bringing a beer to the coffee shop?


Beer is yucky and I don't much care for any kind of booze. BUT...I WILL have a nice little glass of kahlua over milk if you are buying.


----------



## mak2 (Feb 3, 2022)

Gracie said:


> Beer is yucky and I don't much care for any kind of booze. BUT...I WILL have a nice little glass of kahlua over milk if you are buying.
> 
> View attachment 596678


Here is my debit card.  Nice meeting you.


----------



## mak2 (Feb 3, 2022)

Are you making it through another day?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 3, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> You have the prayers. At least daily. Sometimes more often. I read through the recent posts on the other thread and recommend that unless you have somebody with you 24/7, you don't bring him home. Nobody is strong enough to be the caretaker of a critically ill person 24/7 by themselves and you would quickly do yourself in trying. The hospital does have people there for him 24/7. Those inlaws in Arizona. Would they come to help?  I fully understand why you resist the vax, but if you accepted at least one dose, they would allow you in to be with him. That might be your best bet at this time for his peace of mind and yours.


Gonna apply for IHSS again. They are caregivers and will be a big help. I was angry with them, but I was under a lot of stress. So...I will apologize and try again once he is out of the hospital and in to rehab nursing home (short term until his holes mend). Lets just pray he can keep that lung inflated. We won't know until he has the tubes removed from his chest. Spoke to doctor today. He actually called me. I asked for straight answers and this is what he said:

Prognosis of disease on Dennis is SEVERE. He has a small leak in the lung, which cannot be repaired (except I read that some herbs, teas, minerals etc CAN repair it naturally), that his heart is pretty much shot to hell and might not take the strain (same herbal remedies deal with the heart as well). Ventilation, he may not do well, and probably won't and is the last resort. Confer with the other doctor treating him and then make a decision. 

When I asked point blank what HE would do if Dennis was his father, he said he would try everything under the sun before doing ventilation. So...that is the plan on MY end. Now it is up to dennis if he wants to try, knowing it could happen again with the lung collapsing, which he said he never wanted to experience again.

Dennis has a cast iron stomach. Nothing upsets it. NOTHING. So I think we should try herbs and stuff, along with his OFEV meds, exercise in moderation, up his oxygen levels on his tanks, breathing exercise and give his body a change to either heal...or get worse. THEN we will know what to do.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 3, 2022)

mak2 said:


> Here is my debit card.  Nice meeting you.


lol. THanks. Nice meeting you too. You have been very kind.

You will be greeted soon here. This is our hidey hole. No politics, no news reports...just over the fence chitchat, prayers, laughs, greetings amongst friends that may or may not agree on  other stuff but in here..we leave our weapons at the door. Welcome to the coffee shop!


----------



## mak2 (Feb 3, 2022)

Gracie said:


> Gonna apply for IHSS again. They are caregivers and will be a big help. I was angry with them, but I was under a lot of stress. So...I will apologize and try again once he is out of the hospital and in to rehab nursing home (short term until his holes mend). Lets just pray he can keep that lung inflated. We won't know until he has the tubes removed from his chest. Spoke to doctor today. He actually called me. I asked for straight answers and this is what he said:
> 
> Prognosis of disease on Dennis is SEVERE. He has a small leak in the lung, which cannot be repaired (except I read that some herbs, teas, minerals etc CAN repair it naturally), that his heart is pretty much shot to hell and might not take the strain (same herbal remedies deal with the heart as well). Ventilation, he may not do well, and probably won't and is the last resort. Confer with the other doctor treating him and then make a decision.
> 
> ...


I told you before I never give advice but I agree with your doctor.  It is very difficult to get someone in his condition off the vent, and very unpleasant.  I am very glad to hear the Doctor really talked to you.  Do what you think is the right thing all the time until it is over and then never second guess yourself.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 3, 2022)

I just talked to Dennis. He is pondering what I told him. He is afraid. Admitted he is afraid that the lung will collapse again and he said that was awful. He reminded me of his PTSD, his COPD, his anxiety disorder, his heart...and that he is so very tired and has been fighting and not sure he can continue to do so. I told him whatever he decides, I will back him up. Whatever HE decides. But, he said he will mull it all over. I said I would not call him tomorrow..he needs a day of rest, and I will call him again or come in and see him on Sunday, depending on my covid test result.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 3, 2022)

mak2 said:


> Anyone object to me bringing a beer to the coffee shop?


Beer, tequila, hot chocolate, coffee, tea, lemonade , ,whatever warms your heart and soul. Welcome to the Coffee Shop mak2.  As Gracie summarized, please read over the OP to see what we're all about in here and then keep right on joining in. We're happy you found us.

Okay, it's mostly to help me find the welcome posts for newcomers to the Coffee Shop, but first timers receive a complimentary beverage. Tried to find something special for you:

Not sure what this is, but it's supposed to have beer in it


----------



## mak2 (Feb 3, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Beer, tequila, hot chocolate, coffee, tea, lemonade , ,whatever warms your heart and soul. Welcome to the Coffee Shop mak2.  As Gracie summarized, please read over the OP to see what we're all about in here and then keep right on joining in. We're happy you found us.
> 
> Okay, it's mostly to help me find the welcome posts for newcomers to the Coffee Shop, but first timers receive a complimentary beverage. Tried to find something special for you:
> 
> ...


Dang I will drink that, what ever it is.  I put my firearm in my bedside table, I am upstairs in the living room.  If i ever mention politics in here I promise to throw a dollar in the cuss jar.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 3, 2022)

mak2 said:


> Dang I will drink that, what ever it is.  I put my firearm in my bedside table, I am upstairs in the living room.  If i ever mention politics in here I promise to throw a dollar in the cuss jar.


LOL. We all slip every now & then and it's usually really brief and no big deal. But the $ in the cuss jar couldn't hurt.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 4, 2022)

Another trip to the ER this morning. Test results not as favorable as I would like but they doubled one of my heart meds and sent me home for a couple weeks to see how it works.


----------



## beautress (Feb 4, 2022)

SFC Ollie said:


> Another trip to the ER this morning. Test results not as favorable as I would like but they doubled one of my heart meds and sent me home for a couple weeks to see how it works.


Oh, my favorite SFC guy who reconciled so many people with their loved one's remains that brought them so much comfort, You are in my prayers for healing. Everyone here loves you, SFC Ollie. Big hug from all of us.


----------



## beautress (Feb 4, 2022)

I have a puppy who's growing like a weed named Song. She's getting too big and onery for little ol me, and I'm ready for dreamland right now. Hope everyone has a good night, and that SFC Ollie gets a lot better, and that Gracie's husband gets a miracle cure. And one more hug for Gracie and family.  

Good night, all. My body hurts from chasing after Miss Shoe Eater Songie to retrieve and rescue all shoes, socks, chewed off sneaker ties,... And tomorrow, I must man the mop in the Kitchen. Love and wisdom to all... God bless us every one...


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 5, 2022)

SFC Ollie said:


> Another trip to the ER this morning. Test results not as favorable as I would like but they doubled one of my heart meds and sent me home for a couple weeks to see how it works.


I think we'll keep you on the vigil list awhile Ollie. Couldn't hurt.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 5, 2022)

Saturday morning!

Here's to our Canuckistani frens.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## beautress (Feb 5, 2022)

...............Achin' for Spring...............
                         Dallas Arboretum and Botanical Garden ....................... Albuquerque Biopark Botanic Gardens






Columbus, Franklin Park Conservatory and Botanic Garden ................................... St. Louis MO Missouri Botanical Garden .............





Charleston, SC Magnolia Plantation and Gardens ......... Portland, Oregon Japanese Gardens


 


Houston's Cottrell Butterfly Center, a collage...the interior waterfall is about 5 stories tall...


















​


----------



## beautress (Feb 5, 2022)

Oddball said:


> Saturday morning!
> 
> Here's to our Canuckistani frens.
> 
> Let the cartoon begin!


Mr. Oddball, I love it!  Thanks!


----------



## task0778 (Feb 5, 2022)

beautress said:


> ...............Achin' for Spring...............
> Dallas Arboretum and Botanical Garden ....................... Albuquerque Biopark Botanic Gardens
> View attachment 597504View attachment 597510
> Columbus, Franklin Park Conservatory and Botanic Garden ................................... St. Louis MO Missouri Botanical Garden .............
> ...


Nice!  I gotta go there some day.


----------



## beautress (Feb 5, 2022)

task0778 said:


> Nice!  I gotta go there some day.


Yeah, I get very vicarious about flowers and greenhouses, butterflies, and elusive warm weather of spring here...until around the end of February or March, whenever Old Man Winter can't take my incessant complaints any longer about him taking a vacation back to the arctic pole.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 6, 2022)

beautress said:


> ...............Achin' for Spring...............
> Dallas Arboretum and Botanical Garden ....................... Albuquerque Biopark Botanic Gardens
> View attachment 597504View attachment 597510
> Columbus, Franklin Park Conservatory and Botanic Garden ................................... St. Louis MO Missouri Botanical Garden .............
> ...


I have a cousin and her husband who live in Arlington and go to the Dallas botanical garden two or three times a year and post a lot of pics on Facebook. One of their favorite places. Albuquerque has a very nice one too but probably without some of the ambiance in the larger cities and also, with a few exceptions, features New Mexico native plants that aren't always so showy.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 6, 2022)

.. gads .. I haven't posted in soooo long I'm thinking I've forgotten how.. umm


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 6, 2022)

Lumpy 1 said:


> .. gads .. I haven't posted in soooo long I'm thinking I've forgotten how.. umm


Big HUG to Lumpy. Always a joy when you do remember how.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 6, 2022)

Update...sorta. I have not been eating. No appetite. It caught up with me last night. From 7pm to 7am this morning, I got very sick and I will spare the details. I got swabbed in my nose so I could go see Dennis. THat visit was in essence...a goodye. He stated his wishes to the staff, I backed him up, and that was that except for the loss of words we said to each other. He looks....done. He said he made things right with God, which pleased me because he has had issue with that aspect of his life, but when I told him he needs to do this...he did. 

Meanwhile, I caught something either at the hospital, or somewhere else but I was a mess last night. My symptoms are norvovirus. I had it once before some years ago so it was very familiar. Except this time..there was nothing in my stomach to vomit up, so it was dry heaves and bile for 12 hours along with major painful muscle cramps (I am not hydrated enough) and flat out pain. To keep myself from falling off the toilet, I strapped a towel to the handles on the tub and wrapped it around me. It worked. Finally....it passed. And all that time, I was thinking....I don't want to be alone. I want dennis here with me.

So...this morning around 10 am, his surgeon called me. He said he is going in one more time Monday morning and see for himself if that leak in his lung can be mended and if it can...then he COULD survive more years without the fear of it collapsing again.  He said onemore time, he would try to save his life and I said yes.....but if it cannot be mended, that leak, that Dennis wants to be sedated and let go. DNR and DNI. Surgeon said he understood. So now...its in Gods hands. And I must get well again for whatever happens after the surgery.

I am gong back to bed. I fell like someone just beat the hell out of me but at least I am not in pain like I was last night.

Pray for Dennis. If the hole cannot be mended...ask the Lord to take him while sedated during the procedure. Pray that if it can be mended, he can come home and live a semi normal life after healing.


----------



## beautress (Feb 6, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> I have a cousin and her husband who live in Arlington and go to the Dallas botanical garden two or three times a year and post a lot of pics on Facebook. One of their favorite places. Albuquerque has a very nice one too but probably without some of the ambiance in the larger cities and also, with a few exceptions, features New Mexico native plants that aren't always so showy.
> View attachment 597929


Oh, what a beautiful picture, Foxfyre. Thanks for sharing. A good xeriscaper could make a difference in a drier climate, but the Biopark seems  a very lovely place plus there's a lot of Albuquerque and its surrounding lands that are most fascinating. What a beautiful place and every imaginable museum is there just a few here:
.


----------



## beautress (Feb 6, 2022)

Gracie said:


> Update...sorta. I have not been eating. No appetite. It caught up with me last night. From 7pm to 7am this morning, I got very sick and I will spare the details. I got swabbed in my nose so I could go see Dennis. THat visit was in essence...a goodye. He stated his wishes to the staff, I backed him up, and that was that except for the loss of words we said to each other. He looks....done. He said he made things right with God, which pleased me because he has had issue with that aspect of his life, but when I told him he needs to do this...he did.
> 
> Meanwhile, I caught something either at the hospital, or somewhere else but I was a mess last night. My symptoms are norvovirus. I had it once before some years ago so it was very familiar. Except this time..there was nothing in my stomach to vomit up, so it was dry heaves and bile for 12 hours along with major painful muscle cramps (I am not hydrated enough) and flat out pain. To keep myself from falling off the toilet, I strapped a towel to the handles on the tub and wrapped it around me. It worked. Finally....it passed. And all that time, I was thinking....I don't want to be alone. I want dennis here with me.
> 
> ...


Gracie, I've been praying since I read your post for Dennis' surgeon to have a successful procedure in his lung and for His angels to sustain all you are going through with your virus, worries, pain and uncertainty. May your trials rest, and your health and happiness return soon. With great love for a great woman and beautiful artist our friend Gracie is. Amen.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 6, 2022)

Gracie said:


> Update...sorta. I have not been eating. No appetite. It caught up with me last night. From 7pm to 7am this morning, I got very sick and I will spare the details. I got swabbed in my nose so I could go see Dennis. THat visit was in essence...a goodye. He stated his wishes to the staff, I backed him up, and that was that except for the loss of words we said to each other. He looks....done. He said he made things right with God, which pleased me because he has had issue with that aspect of his life, but when I told him he needs to do this...he did.
> 
> Meanwhile, I caught something either at the hospital, or somewhere else but I was a mess last night. My symptoms are norvovirus. I had it once before some years ago so it was very familiar. Except this time..there was nothing in my stomach to vomit up, so it was dry heaves and bile for 12 hours along with major painful muscle cramps (I am not hydrated enough) and flat out pain. To keep myself from falling off the toilet, I strapped a towel to the handles on the tub and wrapped it around me. It worked. Finally....it passed. And all that time, I was thinking....I don't want to be alone. I want dennis here with me.
> 
> ...


You both have put it in God's hands and, however heart wrenching when you don't know the outcome, have peace with that. Prayers ramped up here and continue for health and healing for both of you. I know all the Coffee Shoppers and probably at least half of USMB are pulling for you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 6, 2022)

Good night, afternoon, morning wherever you are darlinks. I really do love you guys. May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here. Meanwhile we pray or send positive vibes or keep vigil for:

Harper, the inspiration for the vigil list.
Kat for wellness
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Nosmo King for healing and health & wholeness.
Beautress for continued recovery & wholeness.
Dragonlady for the best possible outcome for her knee.
Ringel - for continued healing and wellness.
Beautress's friend for comfort/healing.
Mindful's daughter for continued wellness.
Dragonlady's son and family and her sister for relief/wellness.
Big Black Dog for the very best treatment and outcome for the rest of his days.
Hombre for lessened anxiety and successful preparation for his surgery on the 24th.
SFC Ollie for health and wellness.
Gracie and Mr. G for relief, healing, peace, solutions.

And we keep the light on so others who have been away can find their way back and we hope they will.


----------



## beautress (Feb 6, 2022)

Lumpy 1 said:


> .. gads .. I haven't posted in soooo long I'm thinking I've forgotten how.. umm


So happy to see you, Mr. Lumpy.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 7, 2022)

Can't sleep. Been browsing.

This describes Dennis:




__





						DEFINE_ME
					





					journal.chestnet.org
				




He had no issues with his lungs until about 6 months or so, after both jabs. Now all of a sudden he is dying from IPF. I think that damn poison jab is killing my husband.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 7, 2022)

Gracie said:


> Can't sleep. Been browsing.
> 
> This describes Dennis:
> 
> ...


I suppose it is possible. All my friends & kin who have been vaxxed and who have then had COVID sailed through it with relative ease and no after affects. Most who tested positive never developed symptoms. Those we have lost to COVID or who are still struggling with after affects were unvaccinated except for my sister who was in severely declining health when she got COVID. Almost certainly COVID hastened her death last summer. As for IPF, it has occurred in many people with severe COVID cases as it did with my niece who died from it last fall. But though very rare, there does seem to be some cases that the vaccine could have created or exacerbated IPF/ILD in a very few patients, usually more elderly patients.

So it's hard to say.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 7, 2022)

Imagine waking up in the middle of the night to this when you were a kid:


----------



## Gracie (Feb 7, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> I suppose it is possible. All my friends & kin who have been vaxxed and who have then had COVID sailed through it with relative ease and no after affects. Most who tested positive never developed symptoms. Those we have lost to COVID or who are still struggling with after affects were unvaccinated except for my sister who was in severely declining health when she got COVID. Almost certainly COVID hastened her death last summer. As for IPF, it has occurred in many people with severe COVID cases as it did with my niece who died from it last fall. But though very rare, there does seem to be some cases that the vaccine could have created or exacerbated IPF/ILD in a very few patients, usually more elderly patients.
> 
> So it's hard to say.


He never had covid. In my opinion...its just a really bad flu pumped up like the swine flu to cause FEAR. And control.

Meanwhile........update. The prayers worked (so far). Surgeon called me at around 1pm. He had to go in DEEP, so Dennis has a HUGE incision. He said the hole in the lung was the size of a half dollar, and he patched it. The problem was his lung was tuck to the chest wall, who it kept tearing it open bigger and bigger. Well..not any more. He said the surgery took longer than expected because he was using the left lung to work on the right lung and the left lung began to have difficulties, so they had to keep reinflating the bad on, give the semi good one a break, redeflate the bad lung, do more stitching and mending, reinflating, back and forth back and forth, but from what it looks like now, its BETTER. He is ventilated, so they are weaning him off that before he wakes up, will be removing the other tubes in a few days, send him to rehab nursing like before, once healed, he can return home with his tv clicker, oxygen tanks and adjustible bed i plan to purchase for him and in general..should hang in there more years while waiting for the OFEV drug to do its work.  In short..the prognosis is 3 to 11 years, depending on how his heart hold up.

Sigh. So glad this part is over and he made it thru the operation. At least for now. Things are looking up. But keep praying. I may have him home again with me within a month or so. They also said he was enimic and needed blood but he told them he does not want it because he is Jehovah Witness. I told the surgeon Dennis also hates garlic but has been getting it in his food for the past 35 years and what he doesnt know wont hurt him so if he need blood...give it to him but hide all evidence..just like I do with garlic. Surgeon laughed and said it will be our secret. 

Maybe I can get well now myself, and get what needs done, done, without all this fear. And THANK YOU. But don't stop praying for him, please.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 7, 2022)

Gracie said:


> He never had covid. In my opinion...its just a really bad flu pumped up like the swine flu to cause FEAR. And control.
> 
> Meanwhile........update. The prayers worked (so far). Surgeon called me at around 1pm. He had to go in DEEP, so Dennis has a HUGE incision. He said the hole in the lung was the size of a half dollar, and he patched it. The problem was his lung was tuck to the chest wall, who it kept tearing it open bigger and bigger. Well..not any more. He said the surgery took longer than expected because he was using the left lung to work on the right lung and the left lung began to have difficulties, so they had to keep reinflating the bad on, give the semi good one a break, redeflate the bad lung, do more stitching and mending, reinflating, back and forth back and forth, but from what it looks like now, its BETTER. He is ventilated, so they are weaning him off that before he wakes up, will be removing the other tubes in a few days, send him to rehab nursing like before, once healed, he can return home with his tv clicker, oxygen tanks and adjustible bed i plan to purchase for him and in general..should hang in there more years while waiting for the OFEV drug to do its work.  In short..the prognosis is 3 to 11 years, depending on how his heart hold up.
> 
> ...


Sometimes it's baby steps, two forward, one back, but eventually even that gets you where you're going. Prayers continue.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 7, 2022)

Gracie said:


> He never had covid. In my opinion...its just a really bad flu pumped up like the swine flu to cause FEAR. And control.
> 
> Meanwhile........update. The prayers worked (so far). Surgeon called me at around 1pm. He had to go in DEEP, so Dennis has a HUGE incision. He said the hole in the lung was the size of a half dollar, and he patched it. The problem was his lung was tuck to the chest wall, who it kept tearing it open bigger and bigger. Well..not any more. He said the surgery took longer than expected because he was using the left lung to work on the right lung and the left lung began to have difficulties, so they had to keep reinflating the bad on, give the semi good one a break, redeflate the bad lung, do more stitching and mending, reinflating, back and forth back and forth, but from what it looks like now, its BETTER. He is ventilated, so they are weaning him off that before he wakes up, will be removing the other tubes in a few days, send him to rehab nursing like before, once healed, he can return home with his tv clicker, oxygen tanks and adjustible bed i plan to purchase for him and in general..should hang in there more years while waiting for the OFEV drug to do its work.  In short..the prognosis is 3 to 11 years, depending on how his heart hold up.
> 
> ...


So glad you are getting some positive news and a better prognosis at last!


----------



## Coyote (Feb 7, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Imagine waking up in the middle of the night to this when you were a kid:
> 
> View attachment 598450


I always found dolls creepy…I was a stuffed animal kid.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 7, 2022)

Coyote said:


> I always found dolls creepy…I was a stuffed animal kid.


I had one classmate when in gradeschool who liked to play with dolls and the only time I ever played with dolls was when I was with her. I don't think I saw dolls as creepy as much as just not interesting. But yeah, I loved my stuffed animals and especially my small plastic horses and soldiers and stuff that I corralled or built stuff out of modeling clay for creating grand sagas in my head. I should have written some of that down.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 7, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> I had one classmate when in gradeschool who liked to play with dolls and the only time I ever played with dolls was when I was with her. I don't think I saw dolls as creepy as much as just not interesting. But yeah, I loved my stuffed animals and especially my small plastic horses and soldiers and stuff that I corralled or built stuff out of modeling clay for creating grand sagas in my head. I should have written some of that down.


Oh I loved my model horses!  In fact, the only use I had for Barbies was to ride them.  My friend and I would create sagas about The Herd…it is fun thinking back on it!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 7, 2022)

I was busy climbing trees, hiding in bushes I found in fields while on my bicycle, and waiting for birds to realize i was just a lump and landing on me to check me out. Dolls? Nope.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 8, 2022)

Mine weren't large enough for a Barbie to ride, maybe 2 or 3inches or so high. Perfect for jumping model clay fences and stuff.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Feb 8, 2022)

What do you do when you despise your job so much, it makes you sick to your stomach to go to it?

People think it's just SO EASY to get another job, but it's not.  It's a fulltime job looking for another job, then it's more of a fulltime job having to apply and go through all the ludicrous BS to interview for a job.........which could take anywhere from a few weeks, to a year, before you find out if you got that new job or not.

Problem is, companies do NOT want to pay a living wage, much less a wage of what you are worth in the work world.  Regardless of what you see in the news, wages have gone DOWN, not up, aside from an extremely SMALL amount of fast food places.

It makes it even more difficult because job/career sites aren't built for people LOOKING for jobs, they are built for COMPANIES looking for cheap employees.  I've found job listing sites pretty much useless, as they are all geared for basic info and weeding out people like me, who have worked all their lives to get a half decent wage, and cannot afford to slide BACKWARDS and take LESS to work MORE.

It's all a very nasty head game of torture and anxiety.


----------



## beautress (Feb 8, 2022)

task0778 said:


> Nice!  I gotta go there some day.


That's not all there is there, task. The Cottrell Butterfly is just one crown jewel of the Houston Natural Sciences Museum which includes a world-class Planetarium, and 3 stories of all kinds of Science exhibits including a floor of engineering milestones shown and explained. It is next door (within a half mile of beautifully kept grounds to the what used to be called the Houson Zoological Gardens, which has now been dumbed down to being called the Houston Zoo, as near as I can tell.  The animals there are absolutely wonderful, and their cheerfulness just shows the respect Texas folks have for animals, wild and tame. Years ago, my aunt enrolled her girls in a horse riding lessons, and one weekend they invited me to tag along and ride the trails with them on one of the tamer horses, of course. Think my cousins and I were in the third, fourth, and eighth grades at the time. I'll never forget how beautiful it was, and I wonder if its still there, because I spend so much time at the Cottrell Butterfly House and the adjoining science display, not to mention the best gift shop in the entire world! Well, if you like animals and plants, that is. Last time I went there, the Houston Garden Club was selling butterfly flowering plants for a song, in umpteen beautiful colors in one of the spacious "halls" between exhibits and the Cottrell butterfly house/museum.


----------



## beautress (Feb 8, 2022)

Gracie said:


> He never had covid. In my opinion...its just a really bad flu pumped up like the swine flu to cause FEAR. And control.
> 
> Meanwhile........update. The prayers worked (so far). Surgeon called me at around 1pm. He had to go in DEEP, so Dennis has a HUGE incision. He said the hole in the lung was the size of a half dollar, and he patched it. The problem was his lung was tuck to the chest wall, who it kept tearing it open bigger and bigger. Well..not any more. He said the surgery took longer than expected because he was using the left lung to work on the right lung and the left lung began to have difficulties, so they had to keep reinflating the bad on, give the semi good one a break, redeflate the bad lung, do more stitching and mending, reinflating, back and forth back and forth, but from what it looks like now, its BETTER. He is ventilated, so they are weaning him off that before he wakes up, will be removing the other tubes in a few days, send him to rehab nursing like before, once healed, he can return home with his tv clicker, oxygen tanks and adjustible bed i plan to purchase for him and in general..should hang in there more years while waiting for the OFEV drug to do its work.  In short..the prognosis is 3 to 11 years, depending on how his heart hold up.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the report, Gracie. Yes, I will keep praying for y'all.   ❤️🤍💙🤍💙🤍❤️🤍💙🤍💙🤍❤️


----------



## task0778 (Feb 8, 2022)

beautress said:


> Thanks so much for the report, Gracie. Yes, I will keep praying for y'all.   ❤️🤍💙🤍💙🤍❤️🤍💙🤍💙🤍❤️



Don't know how you give somebody blood without them knowing it, but whatev.  Glad to hear he and you are doing better.  Let's hope it stays that way.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 8, 2022)

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> What do you do when you despise your job so much, it makes you sick to your stomach to go to it?
> 
> People think it's just SO EASY to get another job, but it's not.  It's a fulltime job looking for another job, then it's more of a fulltime job having to apply and go through all the ludicrous BS to interview for a job.........which could take anywhere from a few weeks, to a year, before you find out if you got that new job or not.
> 
> ...


Hombre and I decided early on that he would be the chief bread winner of the family and because for years he was transferred a lot I was the one who would start over and find a new job in every new town.  Often I had to start out at low wages to get my foot in the door and usually got up to a good wage once I had opportunity to show my employer what I could do.  But in there I had a couple of jobs I hated with a passion. Like you described I was almost physically it thinking about having to go to work. Fortunately I was able to find something else and get out of those jobs and get into something better. Sometimes that took awhile. So hope you find something you can enjoy sooner rather than later but don't give up. And try hard not to quit before you have something else to go to. Employers are often more impressed with folks who are moving up as opposed to those who are out of work.


----------



## beautress (Feb 8, 2022)

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> What do you do when you despise your job so much, it makes you sick to your stomach to go to it?
> 
> People think it's just SO EASY to get another job, but it's not.  It's a fulltime job looking for another job, then it's more of a fulltime job having to apply and go through all the ludicrous BS to interview for a job.........which could take anywhere from a few weeks, to a year, before you find out if you got that new job or not.
> 
> ...


What Foxfyre said.

I found a couple of articles from two different perspectives that my help you find a solution:








						How Employees Can Navigate a Stressful Workplace
					

Read this article to learn about a few ways employees can prioritize their health and wellness as they navigate a stressful workplace.




					marketbusinessnews.com
				










						Illnesses Caused by Stress
					

Discover which common illnesses and diseases result from stress. Learn how to prevent illnesses caused by stress. The latest women's health tips from LifeScript.com.




					www.everydayhealth.com


----------



## Gracie (Feb 9, 2022)

Sick again today. I have been eating only broths and a few saltines or ritz crackers, tea, etc. Was sick from 8 on wards and it finally let up at 4am. Don't know whats wrong with me. Stomach, and all the issues related to it. I hope today is better. I have so much I have to do. Wish I had a family member or friend close by to help, but I dont. 

Thought I would wind up in ER last night but I kept rocking myself and praying it would go away. Finally did. But now I dread tonight. Will it return? Oy


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 9, 2022)

Gracie said:


> Sick again today. I have been eating only broths and a few saltines or ritz crackers, tea, etc. Was sick from 8 on wards and it finally let up at 4am. Don't know whats wrong with me. Stomach, and all the issues related to it. I hope today is better. I have so much I have to do. Wish I had a family member or friend close by to help, but I dont.
> 
> Thought I would wind up in ER last night but I kept rocking myself and praying it would go away. Finally did. But now I dread tonight. Will it return? Oy


Do you have a doctor to call? Or even call E.R. and see what's going around. If they haven't noticed any trend in your area you might want to get checked out just in case it needs treatment. Chances are just a short term stomach bug but you've not felt well in awhile.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 9, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Big HUG to Lumpy. Always a joy when you do remember how.


I love hugs,  giving/receiving .. no matter to me ..  nothing like a good cuddle to warm the heart I'm thinkin..


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 9, 2022)

beautress said:


> So happy to see you, Mr. Lumpy.


Thank You Darlin, smiles and hugs to you my friend..


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 9, 2022)

Gracie said:


> Sick again today. I have been eating only broths and a few saltines or ritz crackers, tea, etc. Was sick from 8 on wards and it finally let up at 4am. Don't know whats wrong with me. Stomach, and all the issues related to it. I hope today is better. I have so much I have to do. Wish I had a family member or friend close by to help, but I dont.
> 
> Thought I would wind up in ER last night but I kept rocking myself and praying it would go away. Finally did. But now I dread tonight. Will it return? Oy


I always wish the best and I pray for you Gracie...


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 9, 2022)

Best caption wins


----------



## Coyote (Feb 9, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Best caption wins
> View attachment 599427


Eat more chicken!


----------



## Coyote (Feb 9, 2022)

Gracie said:


> Sick again today. I have been eating only broths and a few saltines or ritz crackers, tea, etc. Was sick from 8 on wards and it finally let up at 4am. Don't know whats wrong with me. Stomach, and all the issues related to it. I hope today is better. I have so much I have to do. Wish I had a family member or friend close by to help, but I dont.
> 
> Thought I would wind up in ER last night but I kept rocking myself and praying it would go away. Finally did. But now I dread tonight. Will it return? Oy


It sounds like an overload of stress exacerbating everything .   I hope you can keep hydrated?


----------



## Coyote (Feb 9, 2022)

Lumpy 1 said:


> I love hugs,  giving/receiving .. no matter to me ..  nothing like a good cuddle to warm the heart I'm thinkin..


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 9, 2022)

Coyote said:


>


I see Coyote and I smile .. it happens every time ... .
.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 9, 2022)

Lumpy 1 said:


> I see Coyote and I smile .. it happens every time ... .
> .


You are a sweetie, glad to see you back


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 9, 2022)

Coyote said:


> You are a sweetie, glad to see you back


Thanks and well mostly a "sweetie", I like to leave just a little room to be myself..   

... it's funny, I feel like I never left..


----------



## beautress (Feb 9, 2022)

Gracie said:


> Sick again today. I have been eating only broths and a few saltines or ritz crackers, tea, etc. Was sick from 8 on wards and it finally let up at 4am. Don't know whats wrong with me. Stomach, and all the issues related to it. I hope today is better. I have so much I have to do. Wish I had a family member or friend close by to help, but I dont.
> 
> Thought I would wind up in ER last night but I kept rocking myself and praying it would go away. Finally did. But now I dread tonight. Will it return? Oy


Don't forget to splurge on an apple a day, Gracie. You're in my heart and prayers, and Mr. G is too for his repaired lung and healing of it.


----------



## beautress (Feb 9, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> I had one classmate when in gradeschool who liked to play with dolls and the only time I ever played with dolls was when I was with her. I don't think I saw dolls as creepy as much as just not interesting. But yeah, I loved my stuffed animals and especially my small plastic horses and soldiers and stuff that I corralled or built stuff out of modeling clay for creating grand sagas in my head. I should have written some of that down.


All I remember about dolls is that my mother taught me how to sew clothes for them when I was 8 years old. She showed me how to cut simple clothes out without using a pattern, and how to make a buttonhole and use buttons out of her old button box. She cut off buttons when the clothes were worn out, so there were always a lot of buttons in the box.  I also remember getting a Shirley Temple doll for Christmas in Alaska. That year, Dad had been sent by the Army to Ft. Richardson Alaska, and people there did a lot of crafts and sewing in the snowy winters. Mom learned to tool leather and made pretty leather purses for the ladies in the family. We were sent home early and stayed with grandma and grandpa until he completed his tour of duty. I remember the day Dad had to get out of the car one time when we were driving home on high snow roads. A moose had made her bed in the middle of the road, so he got out, slapped the animal on the heiney, and she and her mooseketeers got up and ambled off. A day or so later, he told us his friends at the office said it was very dangerous to mess with a female moose with her one or two babies alongside. We were fascinated with the moose and her exit off the road with her calves in tow. She didn't act mean, she just left. Back home in Texas, no more snow, and no more pneumonia. I had it twice at Ft. Richardson.


----------



## 007 (Feb 10, 2022)

Lumpy 1 said:


> .. gads .. I haven't posted in soooo long I'm thinking I've forgotten how.. umm


Hey ya sod buster... how ya been brother Lump?


----------



## 007 (Feb 10, 2022)

So... the new truck was supposed to hit the assembly line on 2/7. It should now be built, as it takes about 20 hours to fully assemble. Now I picture it sitting in a parking lot somewhere waiting to be loaded on a car hauler and brought to the dealer. I hope that doesn't take forever. We're working on SEVEN MONTHS since I ordered it as is.


----------



## beautress (Feb 10, 2022)

007 said:


> So... the new truck was supposed to hit the assembly line on 2/7. It should now be built, as it takes about 20 hours to fully assemble. Now I picture it sitting in a parking lot somewhere waiting to be loaded on a car hauler and brought to the dealer. I hope that doesn't take forever. We're working on SEVEN MONTHS since I ordered it as is.


You getting that truck is gonna be an event. Picture on arrival, plz. Thx.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 10, 2022)

007 said:


> So... the new truck was supposed to hit the assembly line on 2/7. It should now be built, as it takes about 20 hours to fully assemble. Now I picture it sitting in a parking lot somewhere waiting to be loaded on a car hauler and brought to the dealer. I hope that doesn't take forever. We're working on SEVEN MONTHS since I ordered it as is.


What Beautress said. Pics or it ain't real when it comes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 10, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Eat more chicken!


Mine was:  Beef has gone sky high but now that's ridiculous!


----------



## beautress (Feb 10, 2022)

Well, I planted 1 of 3 roses yesterday.

When I went out this morning, Miss Songie had dug a little 6x6x8" deep hole right next to where I weeded and planted the prettiest pink rose bush that ever had a pretty picture stamped into its plastic coating. Today I went out, but was sore from all the work yesterday. I got the hole patched up, but by then, NMA had built up and I was worn out and hastened inside. I think I will start putting miss Muppy Monster in with Piccolo the one-look cat who fascinates miss Songie for reasons I'm not sure of, since she hated every dog who ever walked through this house. For reasons not known to me, she is tolerant of the renegade Miss Songie. I put both of them in the bathroom. She disabused the screen of its integrity sometime in the last few months, so she can escape when she can't stand snubbing Miss Songie, right out of the tatters she scratched to enjoy the outside world on good days. Later on I'm going to tackle the garden. I'm going to give Miss Songie enough time to stalk the house for items she can turn into her current chew toy. She chewed a 9-inch hole in the pillow case on my bed along with 3" holes in the remaining pillowcase back edges and the other side of the one with the 9-inch hole in it as of last night. I guess she has to destroy something I had my hands on every day in honor of loving the smell of my hands on any given object that can be chewed up handily. Pardon my NMA (Negative Mental Attitude). But enough is enough. I give up on civilizing the dog. She can tell it to the cat.  Oh, for the days when I could plant a whole row or three.  I still have 2 holes to dig, plus about 50 bulbs of blue and orange flowers.


----------



## 007 (Feb 10, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> What Beautress said. Pics or it ain't real when it comes.


It's been such a long wait already, it almost doesn't seem like it will ever happen. 

I won't be able to get pics of it being delivered to the dealer, but I will certainly get pics when I go to the dealer to pick it up. I'll need last pics of my 2019 as I trade it in.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 10, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Mine was:  Beef has gone sky high but now that's ridiculous!


I like that!  Now…how did she get up there?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 10, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Best caption wins
> View attachment 599427





007 said:


> Hey ya sod buster... how ya been brother Lump?


Well .. I'm not busting as much sod .. that's for sure..   

I've noticed that over the past year or so so,  I'm far more willing to say .. "okay fine, you do it".. 

.. other than that reality, I think I'm still fairly blessed with a fortunate life 

... and you my friend and honorary bro .. are you poking along with smiles?
.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 10, 2022)

Coyote said:


> I like that!  Now…how did she get up there?


I'm pretty sure it's a he--not sure if a steer or bull though. But no idea how he got up there.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 11, 2022)

Gracie said:


> Sick again today. I have been eating only broths and a few saltines or ritz crackers, tea, etc. Was sick from 8 on wards and it finally let up at 4am. Don't know whats wrong with me. Stomach, and all the issues related to it. I hope today is better. I have so much I have to do. Wish I had a family member or friend close by to help, but I dont.
> 
> Thought I would wind up in ER last night but I kept rocking myself and praying it would go away. Finally did. But now I dread tonight. Will it return? Oy


With the amount of stress you're under it's not surprising.  I wouldn't be surprised if it's the stress causing it, it's quite common for that level of stress to manifest itself physically.  I know it's extemely difficult a times but you need to find a way to de-stress.  I know just how hard that can be.  Keeping you both in my prayers.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 12, 2022)

Been getting help through the VA for my depression, initially they gave me Escitalopram Oxate but I really hated the way it made me feel, kinda discombobulated so I stopped taking it and notified the doc.  Told him I didn't want to go the chemical route at this juncture, he was okay with it.  
About a month ago decided to start working out again, started on the stationary bike and at first could barely do two minutes every other day.  Now I'm up to ten minutes a day with stretches and working out on the weight machine every other day.  It's really helping my attitude, I'm starting to feel a lot better.  I suspect I could do more on the weight machine and stationary bike but I don't want to push it and end up hurting myself.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 12, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> With the amount of stress you're under it's not surprising.  I wouldn't be surprised if it's the stress causing it, it's quite common for that level of stress to manifest itself physically.  I know it's extemely difficult a times but you need to find a way to de-stress.  I know just how hard that can be.  Keeping you both in my prayers.


I actually felt better today. I heard that a stomach bug is going around...one of those 3 to 5 dayers....and mine lasted 3 days. So....eating mush (bland and clear foods and buttloads of decaf tea) helped in me losing 10 lbs. So today..to de-stress myself, I went thrift store shopping. Didn't buy a lot, and enjoyed myself. Well, until the hospital called right in the middle of me looking at some dresses...and asked ever so casually if Dennis still wanted a DNR and DNI. Like, wtf? Freaked me out. They NEVER call me..I hafta call them and rarely get a response cuz they are either between shifts or handing out medications to patients on the same floor. So when THEY called ME...and then asked that...I freaked. But the nurse assured me it was just for their records (its already in there..do they not LOOK?) and said he was doing ok. Not better..just ok. But, the patch on his lung worked because there are no more leaks. He was on level 10 oxygen but is now on level 6. When all this started a few months back, he was on level 2. So this is a semi improvement and a hell of a lot better than 10! But higher than 2 , and all of us are hoping it improves more.

They said they plan to keep him a while longer, then release him to a rehab nursing home for a month until all his holes and  incisions from the last surgery that was much bigger, heals. THEN he can come home.

And..he regained a bit of weight. They were feeding him stuff he will not eat, or doesn't want to eat, so I said "scrambled eggs. THIN slice of SMALL toast with a bit of jam, orange juice. He WILL eat that. So they did and he gained  2 lbs after losing 18 lbs. The weight loss is good, though, cuz less weight, less to haul around when he does his PT.

I splurged and bought him an adjustable bed, too. He is going to LOVE that! It will be delivered and set up next saturday. And yes, of course I plan to break it in for him, lol.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 12, 2022)

Saturday morning!

Upper midwest weather-a-go-go: Snows yesterday, sunny and -20 today.....BRRRRRR.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 12, 2022)

Gracie said:


> I actually felt better today. I heard that a stomach bug is going around...one of those 3 to 5 dayers....and mine lasted 3 days. So....eating mush (bland and clear foods and buttloads of decaf tea) helped in me losing 10 lbs. So today..to de-stress myself, I went thrift store shopping. Didn't buy a lot, and enjoyed myself. Well, until the hospital called right in the middle of me looking at some dresses...and asked ever so casually if Dennis still wanted a DNR and DNI. Like, wtf? Freaked me out. They NEVER call me..I hafta call them and rarely get a response cuz they are either between shifts or handing out medications to patients on the same floor. So when THEY called ME...and then asked that...I freaked. But the nurse assured me it was just for their records (its already in there..do they not LOOK?) and said he was doing ok. Not better..just ok. But, the patch on his lung worked because there are no more leaks. He was on level 10 oxygen but is now on level 6. When all this started a few months back, he was on level 2. So this is a semi improvement and a hell of a lot better than 10! But higher than 2 , and all of us are hoping it improves more.
> 
> They said they plan to keep him a while longer, then release him to a rehab nursing home for a month until all his holes and  incisions from the last surgery that was much bigger, heals. THEN he can come home.
> 
> ...


Sounds really good and you guys remain in my prayers every day.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 12, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> Been getting help through the VA for my depression, initially they gave me Escitalopram Oxate but I really hated the way it made me feel, kinda discombobulated so I stopped taking it and notified the doc.  Told him I didn't want to go the chemical route at this juncture, he was okay with it.
> About a month ago decided to start working out again, started on the stationary bike and at first could barely do two minutes every other day.  Now I'm up to ten minutes a day with stretches and working out on the weight machine every other day.  It's really helping my attitude, I'm starting to feel a lot better.  I suspect I could do more on the weight machine and stationary bike but I don't want to push it and end up hurting myself.


It is amazing how regular exercise does wonders for us mentally, physically, emotionally. I wish I took my own advice more consistently because it's really hard to make yourself do it when you hurt. But looks like you're getting it done while been sensibly cautious with it.

I know you do a lot of research yourself, but when dealing with reactive depression, I found walnuts, eliminating or way reducing most processed sugar, and upping the dark green leafy veggies such as turnip and collard greens, spinach kale really helped. These are also rated as helpful with other forms of depression.

Other foods that are depression fighters are almost all berries, especially blueberries, mushrooms (not the psychedelic kind ) dried beans--pinto beans, lentils, navy beans, etc.--and again the lowly apple--at least one a day is sooo good for us for many different things.  If I recall correctly, onions and tomatoes are in there too but those with acid reflux may not tolerate those well.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 12, 2022)

Oddball said:


> Saturday morning!
> 
> Upper midwest weather-a-go-go: Snows yesterday, sunny and -20 today.....BRRRRRR.
> 
> Let the cartoon begin!


This has been such a weird winter for us. We have had one snow other than the high mountains and that may be all we get. Only one brief cold snap where the temps stayed at or near freezing for most of a week but we're back in the mid to upper 50's, even a low 60's, now. Extremely dry. But those of you north and east of us have had maybe more winter than you want? It's probably all perfectly normal in the big picture spectrum of things, but it never feels normal at the time it's happening to us.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 12, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> This has been such a weird winter for us. We have had one snow other than the high mountains and that may be all we get. Only one brief cold snap where the temps stayed at or near freezing for most of a week but we're back in the mid to upper 50's, even a low 60's, now. Extremely dry. But those of you north and east of us have had maybe more winter than you want? It's probably all perfectly normal in the big picture spectrum of things, but it never feels normal at the time it's happening to us.


Totally normal cycle for us.

Grey, grey, grey, grey, snows, then sun comes out with sub-zero temps.

Lather, rinse, repeat.

This is what I get for ditching ski season this year....Though it looks like I'll be able to attend my beloved HS hockey toruney.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 12, 2022)

Gracie said:


> I actually felt better today. I heard that a stomach bug is going around...one of those 3 to 5 dayers....and mine lasted 3 days. So....eating mush (bland and clear foods and buttloads of decaf tea) helped in me losing 10 lbs. So today..to de-stress myself, I went thrift store shopping. Didn't buy a lot, and enjoyed myself. Well, until the hospital called right in the middle of me looking at some dresses...and asked ever so casually if Dennis still wanted a DNR and DNI. Like, wtf? Freaked me out. They NEVER call me..I hafta call them and rarely get a response cuz they are either between shifts or handing out medications to patients on the same floor. So when THEY called ME...and then asked that...I freaked. But the nurse assured me it was just for their records (its already in there..do they not LOOK?) and said he was doing ok. Not better..just ok. But, the patch on his lung worked because there are no more leaks. He was on level 10 oxygen but is now on level 6. When all this started a few months back, he was on level 2. So this is a semi improvement and a hell of a lot better than 10! But higher than 2 , and all of us are hoping it improves more.
> 
> They said they plan to keep him a while longer, then release him to a rehab nursing home for a month until all his holes and  incisions from the last surgery that was much bigger, heals. THEN he can come home.
> 
> ...



It's good to hear you're having days that don't feel like all doom and gloom.  I'm almost certain I'd react terribly in your situation, as I have a hard time handling just normal day to day life already .  I'm sure it's going to feel impossible at times, but try to remember that you CAN get through this.  Hopefully everything goes as well as hoped for and hubby heals up completely.  Whatever the outcome, however, try not to let circumstances push you to decisions you don't want to make; while they won't all be good, you WILL have choices and can work to meet all of these hardships as much on your own terms as possible.

You've both been through a lot even before this latest health problem. I'm certainly not qualified to give you advice about what decisions to make. I can only add my hopes to everyone else's for as complete a recovery as is possible.


----------



## Brick Gold (Feb 14, 2022)

Random decision generator.




__





						One moment, please...
					





					www.randomlists.com


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 14, 2022)

Brick Gold said:


> Random decision generator.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to the Coffee Shop Brick Gold. We're happy you found us. Please read over the OP to see what we're all about in here and then keep right on joining in. And your suggested website gives excellent advice. 

First timers receive a complimentary beverage:


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 14, 2022)

I hope this one isn't too controversial for the Coffee Shop


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 14, 2022)

I am teetering on the brink of buying the following tv ,Sony BRAVIA KD-32W800-32-inch. My sister tells me she gets Netflix on her tv and recommends it, but my tv is too old. I believe I can connect the Sony tv to the internet through my modem with an ethernet cable, but I am not sure.​


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 15, 2022)

Dajjal said:


> I am teetering on the brink of buying the following tv ,Sony BRAVIA KD-32W800-32-inch. My sister tells me she gets Netflix on her tv and recommends it, but my tv is too old. I believe I can connect the Sony tv to the internet through my modem with an ethernet cable, but I am not sure.​


Yes the smart TVs can connect to your wifi system, blue tooth, and stream Amazon video or whatever you want to do. Most come with the Netflix app built in and all you have to do is activate it. Not sure about the ethernet cable to access the internet but I don't see why that wouldn't be possible?


----------



## 007 (Feb 15, 2022)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Well .. I'm not busting as much sod .. that's for sure..
> 
> I've noticed that over the past year or so so,  I'm far more willing to say .. "okay fine, you do it"..
> 
> ...


I am... no complaints other than those I'm sure most everyone else has about the affair of things today. Going to be 67 years old this July. Funny how the body keeps getting older but in my head I still feel the same. Seems to be a greater mismatch as the years pass. My mind says let's go do this, do that, and the body says, aaahh, you might wanna hold on.

I did just get good news this morning. I got a text from my salesman at the dealership that there is now a VIN for my truck, which indicates it has been built. Now the waiting begins for a transport to the dealership, and I have no idea when that could be so I'm not even going to speculate. I'm through with being disappointed. It's been close to 7 months waiting already.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 15, 2022)

For those who haven't seen it yet Mr G has passed away, Let's give all our prayers and whatever help we can to Gracie.

MrG has passed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 15, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> For those who haven't seen it yet Mr G has passed away, Let's give all our prayers and whatever help we can to Gracie.
> 
> MrG has passed.


Oh my. I hadn't seen that. All condolences, comfort and courage for our Gracie


----------



## 007 (Feb 15, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> For those who haven't seen it yet Mr G has passed away, Let's give all our prayers and whatever help we can to Gracie.
> 
> MrG has passed.


How devastating. 

It seems as though I've seen more death of close friends and relatives in the span of the last two years than I've seen in the prior 66 years of my life combined.

I am so sad for Gracie... I'm sad for us all.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 16, 2022)

Over the last almost 12 years the Coffee Shop members have noted the passing of so many loved ones: parents, siblings, aunts, uncles, nieces, nephews, close friends both human and fur. Ollie, Beautress, peach, Ringel, and now Gracie have lost beloved mates. For those left behind, grief and mourning are part of the necessary process. And then we all pick ourselves up and keep on keeping on. But I think all of us wish there was more we could do to help other than just care.

Good night, afternoon, morning wherever you are darlinks. I really do love you guys. May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here. Meanwhile we pray or send positive vibes or keep vigil for:

Harper, the inspiration for the vigil list.
Kat for wellness
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Nosmo King for healing and health & wholeness.
Beautress for continued recovery & wholeness.
Dragonlady for the best possible outcome for her knee.
Ringel - for continued healing and wellness.
Beautress's friend for comfort/healing.
Mindful's daughter for continued wellness.
Dragonlady's son and family and her sister for relief/wellness.
Big Black Dog for the very best treatment and outcome for the rest of his days.
Hombre for lessened anxiety and successful preparation for his surgery on the 24th.
SFC Ollie for health and wellness.
Gracie for comfort and solace in the passing of Mr. G.

And we keep the light on so others who have been away can find their way back and we hope they will.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 16, 2022)

And does anybody know anything about peach174, Ernie S, Nosmo King, gallantwarrior? None come up on any search anymore.


----------



## 007 (Feb 16, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> And does anybody know anything about peach174, Ernie S, Nosmo King, gallantwarrior? None come up on any search anymore.


Big Black Dog?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 16, 2022)

007 said:


> Big Black Dog?


BBD has posted in the last few weeks, but sadly reported that he has stage 4 cancer and the probable prognosis is not great. That's why he is on the vigil list. He may be undergoing treatment and is really feeling bad. I don't know. But he needs all our prayers and/or positive vibes too.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 16, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Yes the smart TVs can connect to your wifi system, blue tooth, and stream Amazon video or whatever you want to do. Most come with the Netflix app built in and all you have to do is activate it. Not sure about the ethernet cable to access the internet but I don't see why that wouldn't be possible?


Hi, well I purchased a smart tv and connected it to the internet using an ethernet cable. But when I tried to sign up to netflix it asked me for a mobile phone number.

I DON'T HAVE A SODDING MOBILE PHONE.


----------



## 007 (Feb 16, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> BBD has posted in the last few weeks, but sadly reported that he has stage 4 cancer and the probable prognosis is not great. That's why he is on the vigil list. He may be undergoing treatment and is really feeling bad. I don't know. But he needs all our prayers and/or positive vibes too.


Oh Lord... I did not know that. Prayers be with Big Black Dog


----------



## beautress (Feb 16, 2022)

Gracie said:


> Sick again today. I have been eating only broths and a few saltines or ritz crackers, tea, etc. Was sick from 8 on wards and it finally let up at 4am. Don't know whats wrong with me. Stomach, and all the issues related to it. I hope today is better. I have so much I have to do. Wish I had a family member or friend close by to help, but I dont.
> 
> Thought I would wind up in ER last night but I kept rocking myself and praying it would go away. Finally did. But now I dread tonight. Will it return? Oy


Hon, if your stomach bothers you, put a half teaspoon of ginger in a glass of water. Stir. Drink all of it. I use a teaspoon, but it works every time for me. Half an hour later the problem is gone. While you are in a time of stress, B vitamins are pretty helpful, and if you're over 55, be certain you get twice the RDA on B12 and B6. Every B vitamin acts in a good way, so instead of buying 4 or 5 favorites, one bottle of B100 from WallyWorld or Walgreen's work wonders on subduing stress. On a scale of one to ten, losing your most important other is a ten. i've been praying for you and your loved ones for several days in a row. We send you a big group hug to let you know we care more than words can say..  Love, becki


----------



## beautress (Feb 16, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> BBD has posted in the last few weeks, but sadly reported that he has stage 4 cancer and the probable prognosis is not great. That's why he is on the vigil list. He may be undergoing treatment and is really feeling bad. I don't know. But he needs all our prayers and/or positive vibes too.


Well, if you're in touch with BBD, please let him know we wish him well and would comfort him better if closer.   My prayers are up for BBD. I didn't know he was ailing.


----------



## beautress (Feb 16, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> And does anybody know anything about peach174, Ernie S, Nosmo King, gallantwarrior? None come up on any search anymore.


I've missed them, too. It could be the politics are so disappointing to everyone regardless of right, left, or in between. I thought of gallantwarrior a few days back when I read that the country areas near Anchorage had several feet of snow fall several days in a row. That could be deleterious to all communications. So prayers up for peach, Ernie, Nosmo, gallantwarrior, and others we no longer see. My prayers are up that this nation heals from its divisiveness as best it can. I mean that in the kindest way possible.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 16, 2022)

Dajjal said:


> Hi, well I purchased a smart tv and connected it to the internet using an ethernet cable. But when I tried to sign up to netflix it asked me for a mobile phone number.
> 
> I DON'T HAVE A SODDING MOBILE PHONE.


Maybe you could use your sisters again?


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 17, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Maybe you could use your sisters again?


Hi, thanks for the reply. I solved the problem minutes after my last post. I signed up to netflix on my computer, and then entered my details on the TV, and soon after that I was watching a great film.

If anyone does not have netflix I recommend it, there are hundreds of new films to choose from and it is cheap.


----------



## petro (Feb 17, 2022)

Puppy is now 8 months and just murdered his favorite ducky...


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 17, 2022)

petro said:


> Puppy is now 8 months and just murdered his favorite ducky...
> 
> View attachment 602608


He's beautiful. Good that he has lots of toys to murder, else he would be murdering shoes, furniture, and other stuff you really don't want murdered.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 18, 2022)

Greetings, Coffee Shoppers!
It has come to my attention that I have been missed and I assure you all, I miss you, too. I've been busy as a one-legged man in a butt-kicking contest for a while now.
Especially after the panicdemic was launched, our Chinese customers, and many other fly-by-night operators, have been making hay while the sun shines.  Our flight schedules increased from around 30 flights a day to over 100 daily.  Some airlines took a big hit when their passenger trade decreased to almost nothing.  Some made do converting passenger planes to carry cargo.  After passenger trade picked up, the airlines started hiring again because many employees retired or just quit.  Mandates pushed some of the long-standing employees out onto the streets and replacing people has proven challenging.  Seems like the entire industry is short-handed and struggling.  So, I've been working a lot of overtime.  I still have my daily commute, too.  
These last few weeks have been a struggle with Mother Nature.  It's been snowing at my house almost every weekend (it seems) and the past week has dropped about 18 inches of wet, heavy snow that resists removal and tends to suck vehicles' wheels into an icy morass of spinning tires and shoveling. Only half of every shovelful falls off the shovel, the rest has to be knocked off because it sticks to the shovel.  I skipped work the night before last and almost took a pass last night, too. 
Otherwise, I find myself in good health and hope that you all are doing well and staying warm and dry.  Lots of folks have been challenging the weather. And those in Florida have the added hazard of falling iguanas, one hazard we have avoided in Alaska, so far.
Well, bunches more to tell about but I have some time to go back and see what has befallen some of you.
Love you all, my USMB CS family.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 18, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Imagine waking up in the middle of the night to this when you were a kid:
> 
> View attachment 598450


And they'll never sleep again!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 18, 2022)

SFC Ollie said:


> Looks like a bird to me.


I've seen that.  I see a bird or a bunny rabbit.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 18, 2022)

gallantwarrior said:


> Greetings, Coffee Shoppers!
> It has come to my attention that I have been missed and I assure you all, I miss you, too. I've been busy as a one-legged man in a butt-kicking contest for a while now.
> Especially after the panicdemic was launched, our Chinese customers, and many other fly-by-night operators, have been making hay while the sun shines.  Our flight schedules increased from around 30 flights a day to over 100 daily.  Some airlines took a big hit when their passenger trade decreased to almost nothing.  Some made do converting passenger planes to carry cargo.  After passenger trade picked up, the airlines started hiring again because many employees retired or just quit.  Mandates pushed some of the long-standing employees out onto the streets and replacing people has proven challenging.  Seems like the entire industry is short-handed and struggling.  So, I've been working a lot of overtime.  I still have my daily commute, too.
> These last few weeks have been a struggle with Mother Nature.  It's been snowing at my house almost every weekend (it seems) and the past week has dropped about 18 inches of wet, heavy snow that resists removal and tends to suck vehicles' wheels into an icy morass of spinning tires and shoveling. Only half of every shovelful falls off the shovel, the rest has to be knocked off because it sticks to the shovel.  I skipped work the night before last and almost took a pass last night, too.
> ...


So happy you've chimed in GW and that all is well with you. I always worry about you living off the grid and would you be able to get help if you needed it? But sounds like you're very much on the grid much of the time. I know that snow is necessary for the environmental health of Alaska, but I don't envy you having to deal with it. At least here in New Mexico we don't have to worry much about falling iguanas.   Not a lot has happened in your absence--life goes on for most of us. The worst thing lately is Gracie losing Mr. G this past week. That has been so very hard for her.

Anyhow again happy to hear from you and hope we'll a proof of life post at least once in awhile.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 18, 2022)

gallantwarrior my cyber phriend, so happy you are still sucking air through the right orifices... Keep your powder dry...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 18, 2022)

Ridgerunner said:


> gallantwarrior my cyber phriend, so happy you are still sucking air through the right orifices... Keep your powder dry...


Best wishes backatcha, Ridgerunner.  Head down, powder dry.  Do you all have an apparant long-standing ammo shortage.  Up here, unless you know when the delivery is coming, you won't get any of the common calibers. They don't even bother unloading the truck.  Walmart still sells shot shells and .22 ammo but no rifle ammo.  Strange, but I can get .22 ammo for at least two of my pistoles. Heh-heh-heh...


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 18, 2022)

My theory is as follows...

Every day the sun shines try to buy some form of 12 gauge shells for the future...   
I don't have any rifles here as I live in a very and I mean very urban environment... Do have a couple of those .22 pistoles you speak of, oh and a very large can of aerosol Bear spray...
Best advantage I have is the high ground... Throw your hat and announce yourself very loudly if you come up my stairs...


----------



## Oddball (Feb 19, 2022)

Saturday morning!

Get hip to the jive, Jackson.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 19, 2022)

Ha ! is it windy in America ? we had a gale yesterday and there is scaffolding up at the back of my house. The wind brought some of it down yesterday, and a pole came crashing through my window . The scaffolders came today and put it back up. But I have a nervous stomach every time the wind blows.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 19, 2022)

Dajjal said:


> Ha ! is it windy in America ? we had a gale yesterday and there is scaffolding up at the back of my house. The wind brought some of it down yesterday, and a pole came crashing through my window . The scaffolders came today and put it back up. But I have a nervous stomach every time the wind blows.


Windy in NE Ohio today.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 19, 2022)

Dajjal said:


> Ha ! is it windy in America ? we had a gale yesterday and there is scaffolding up at the back of my house. The wind brought some of it down yesterday, and a pole came crashing through my window . The scaffolders came today and put it back up. But I have a nervous stomach every time the wind blows.


In Texas, Kansas, and New Mexico where we have lived, there have been fierce winds. Extreme, gale force, tornadic, whatever. You don't think of that happening in England but wow. Hope you don't have to pay for the damage.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 19, 2022)

007 said:


> I am... no complaints other than those I'm sure most everyone else has about the affair of things today. Going to be 67 years old this July. Funny how the body keeps getting older but in my head I still feel the same. Seems to be a greater mismatch as the years pass. My mind says let's go do this, do that, and the body says, aaahh, you might wanna hold on.
> 
> I did just get good news this morning. I got a text from my salesman at the dealership that there is now a VIN for my truck, which indicates it has been built. Now the waiting begins for a transport to the dealership, and I have no idea when that could be so I'm not even going to speculate. I'm through with being disappointed. It's been close to 7 months waiting already.



Sounds fine and hopeful .. sheesh, this must be quite the truck..


----------



## petro (Feb 19, 2022)

Just got done with a 65 mile snowmobile trip near Ely,Mn.
Had fun, but trails were a little beat up from the unbelievable amount of other riders out there.
Usually can do over 125 miles if you catch the freshly groomed trails. Took forever to even get my old sled started as we woke up to windchills around -35.
Beautiful snow covered north woods scenery though.

Time for a couple cocktails next door.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 19, 2022)

petro said:


> Just got done with a 65 mile snowmobile trip near Ely,Mn.
> Had fun, but trails were a little beat up from the unbelievable amount of other riders out there.
> Usually can do over 125 miles if you catch the freshly groomed trails. Took forever to even get my old sled started as we woke up to windchills around -35.
> Beautiful snow covered north woods scenery though.
> ...


Sounds great.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 19, 2022)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Sounds fine and hopeful .. sheesh, this must be quite the truck..


That's what I've been thinking. I just hope this truck is everything 007 wants in a truck and it is pristine perfect.


----------



## 007 (Feb 19, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> That's what I've been thinking. I just hope this truck is everything 007 wants in a truck and it is pristine perfect.





Lumpy 1 said:


> Sounds fine and hopeful .. sheesh, this must be quite the truck..


Well I'm surely hoping so. This is the first new vehicle I've ever ordered in my life. Wouldn't ya know it would have to happen during some calamity and it would take forever. Not even going to speculate on how long it's going to take to get delivered to the dealer. I've waited this long. I don't want to get too excited just have to wait longer than I'd expect... again.

It's a 2022, Chevrolet, Silverado, 2500HD, LTZ. This is the GM website generated image of what it looks like. I'm not big on the "club cab" pickups, although that's what the vast majority are, so that's basically why I ordered one, I wanted the shorter "extended cab."


----------



## beautress (Feb 19, 2022)

Dajjal said:


> Hi, well I purchased a smart tv and connected it to the internet using an ethernet cable. But when I tried to sign up to netflix it asked me for a mobile phone number.
> 
> I DON'T HAVE A SODDING MOBILE PHONE.


Dajjal, your cell phone would be a home away from home and will even remember where you were online when you sync it with your home computer. OTOH, it's nice to get away from the phone sometimes, so you could always go visit friends, the beach, or walk in the rain when you have no desire to talk. If you don't have a Walmart, the price to get one could be revulsive to the budget, and I have no idea what monthly charges are where you live, just that you have an aesthetic eye for a good picture that makes people laugh or feel the world is awesome again. You could also take pictures of something valuable to a periodical, as there are ways to transfer phone pictures online, to a printer, or to an editor.


----------



## beautress (Feb 19, 2022)

petro said:


> Puppy is now 8 months and just murdered his favorite ducky...
> 
> View attachment 602608


Oh, Petro, consider yourself lucky for such small destruction! My puppy is about 4 months old now, and she eats pillows, pillowcases, armchairs, couches, the mail, and things to fierce to mention. I didn't mean to make the comparison that my otherwise adorable dog's dumber than your dog....  ...though it could definitely be true. 😱


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 20, 2022)

beautress said:


> Dajjal, your cell phone would be a home away from home and will even remember where you were online when you sync it with your home computer. OTOH, it's nice to get away from the phone sometimes, so you could always go visit friends, the beach, or walk in the rain when you have no desire to talk. If you don't have a Walmart, the price to get one could be revulsive to the budget, and I have no idea what monthly charges are where you live, just that you have an aesthetic eye for a good picture that makes people laugh or feel the world is awesome again. You could also take pictures of something valuable to a periodical, as there are ways to transfer phone pictures online, to a printer, or to an editor.


Dajjal she is right. You can buy an inexpensive cell phone at Walmart or other discount seller and just purchase minutes for it on a prepaid plan. If you don't give the number out for social calls, you might never use it for anything other than verifying codes and such that certain websites require, but you would have it for that and also in case of emergency. If your land line is out or you aren't near a phone and you need help, a cell phone can be a life saver. And with the prepaid plans, there are no monthly fees.

Hombre & I each have modestly priced mobile smart phones that we can use to text or make/receive calls, play a game if we like, or Google an address or whatever. We are lucky that our cable company gives us free mobile phone service with unlimited calls and texts included in our TV/land line/internet package. We do pay $12/month for up to a gig of data shared  between us--each additional gig is another $12--but only in one month have we ever exceeded that one gig.


----------



## Dragonlady (Feb 20, 2022)

Dajjal said:


> I am teetering on the brink of buying the following tv ,Sony BRAVIA KD-32W800-32-inch. My sister tells me she gets Netflix on her tv and recommends it, but my tv is too old. I believe I can connect the Sony tv to the internet through my modem with an ethernet cable, but I am not sure.​



Sounds like a plan.  I found this for it, and thought you might be interested.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 21, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> Sounds like a plan.  I found this for it, and thought you might be interested.


Thanks, I purchased the sony TV I mentioned in my post. It is a smart TV and it wants me to talk to it. But I don't want to talk to my television, so I will ignore that feature. I have now watched several films on netflix and am very pleased with it. There is very little new stuff on conventional TV channels. But there are lots of new films and serials on netflix.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 21, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal she is right. You can buy an inexpensive cell phone at Walmart or other discount seller and just purchase minutes for it on a prepaid plan. If you don't give the number out for social calls, you might never use it for anything other than verifying codes and such that certain websites require, but you would have it for that and also in case of emergency. If your land line is out or you aren't near a phone and you need help, a cell phone can be a life saver. And with the prepaid plans, there are no monthly fees.
> 
> Hombre & I each have modestly priced mobile smart phones that we can use to text or make/receive calls, play a game if we like, or Google an address or whatever. We are lucky that our cable company gives us free mobile phone service with unlimited calls and texts included in our TV/land line/internet package. We do pay $12/month for up to a gig of data shared  between us--each additional gig is another $12--but only in one month have we ever exceeded that one gig.


I may look into buying a mobile phone on a pay as you go basis. Because I do not want a monthly bill for a standing charge on a phone I will hardly ever use. I need one that will receive text messages from web sites, but that's the only feature I need.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 21, 2022)

Dajjal said:


> I may look into buying a mobile phone on a pay as you go basis. Because I do not want a monthly bill for a standing charge on a phone I will hardly ever use. I need one that will receive text messages from web sites, but that's the only feature I need.


Understood but having ability to get those text messages is a real blessing. And again it is a security precaution when you're outside walking or shopping or whatever. You never know when you might fall, badly sprain an ankle or break something and need to call for help. I am almost never without my phone when I'm out of the house and, on the rare occasions I forget it, I'm uncomfortable. Having a heck of a time convincing Hombre that he should be that way too.


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 22, 2022)

I got a horribly sad IM last night. A member here told me his son died. No details. I have no idea how old the boy was, or how he died. All I was told was that he died, and the IM has been broken up about it for nine days, as I know I would be. Most would recognize the screen name, but I won't say who the messenger  is, because I'm not sure he would want me to. If he wants it discussed on the open board, he will do it, or tell me he doesn't mind me doing it. I find it harder and harder to believe there is a god, but I'm not ready to say he doesn't exist. On the strength of that possibility,   I'm asking those who think it could help to join me in praying for that member. He needs all the support he can get, even if it is from an anonymous group he will probably never meet personally. Losing a child has to be one of the worst things that can happen to anyone, and I shudder to imagine what it would be like.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 22, 2022)

beautress said:


> Oh, Petro, consider yourself lucky for such small destruction! My puppy is about 4 months old now, and she eats pillows, pillowcases, armchairs, couches, the mail, and things to fierce to mention. I didn't mean to make the comparison that my otherwise adorable dog's dumber than your dog....  ...though it could definitely be true. 😱


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 22, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> I got a horribly sad IM last night. A member here told me his son died. No details. I have no idea how old the boy was, or how he died. All I was told was that he died, and the IM has been broken up about it for nine days, as I know I would be. Most would recognize the screen name, but I won't say who the messenger  is, because I'm not sure he would want me to. If he wants it discussed on the open board, he will do it, or tell me he doesn't mind me doing it. I find it harder and harder to believe there is a god, but I'm not ready to say he doesn't exist. On the strength of that possibility,   I'm asking those who think it could help to join me in praying for that member. He needs all the support he can get, even if it is from an anonymous group he will probably never meet personally. Losing a child has to be one of the worst things that can happen to anyone, and I shudder to imagine what it would be like.


Prayers up. I can't imagine the pain of losing a child. Parents aren't supposed to outlive their kids. There are some in our Coffee Shop family who don't believe in God or heaven, at least as some of us do, and that's okay. They still support us with positive vibes, encouragement & are good people. I don't require or expect anybody to believe as I believe.  But I do believe in God and believe that there is no guarantee that our lives here on Earth will be peaceful, happy, pleasant or whatever. But as Peter said in the Bible, "With the Lord, a day is like a thousand years." Our suffering here is fleeting compared to all eternity. And I also believe God forgives our doubts and questions too. If he doesn't, I'm in big trouble.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 22, 2022)

Attention Coffee Shoppers:





Just think how excited folks will be when it is 2-22-2222


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 23, 2022)

Dajjal said:


> Thanks, I purchased the sony TV I mentioned in my post. It is a smart TV and it wants me to talk to it. But I don't want to talk to my television, so I will ignore that feature. I have now watched several films on netflix and am very pleased with it. There is very little new stuff on conventional TV channels. But there are lots of new films and serials on netflix.


They do have their good points. I didn't think I wanted to talk to ours either but I'll have to admit it's nice to tell the TV to put up certain movies offered for free whether lawyer movies, westerns, whatever or certain titles. Or if I can't remember the channel a certain program is on, the TV usually knows.  Occasionally I'll use that feature to change channels but usually just punch them into the remote the old fashioned way.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 23, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> View attachment 605465


Every 6 months or so.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 23, 2022)

SFC Ollie said:


> Every 6 months or so.


I rinse mine out and dry it on the stove after every use. But I can say I really scrub it unless it obviously needs it. And I always reseason it after that scrubbing. That was when we were using it a lot. But after getting my ceramic top stove and I have to be so careful using a heavy cast iron skillet on it, I find myself opting for lighter cookware more often than not these days. But some things just have to be cooked in that cast iron skillet.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 23, 2022)

I am a fairly attentive cook... Precious few times have I let something (flour, breading, etc. ) burn in a cast iron skillet... I want some of the little bits to get a little stuck after cooking or searing a hunk of meat... If I am using the iron skillet, 9 out of 10 times I am going to make gravy... After pouring in the milk or broth (on top of the roux) is the best time to scrape up the little bits... Pour gravy in bowl and grab a biscuit and clean the skillet... If its good gravy, grab 2 biscuits...





So, most of the time I clean my skillet with a biscuit...


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 25, 2022)

Hombre came through his hip replacement surgery in great shape, but the first time they got him up, it hurt a lot more than they told him it would. But he should be home to do. A long difficult rehab for somebody his age, but we'll get through it. Our son is here to help for most of two weeks and that is a big blessing. He should be home later today. Hope he's ready.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 25, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Hombre came through his hip replacement surgery in great shape, but the first time they got him up, it hurt a lot more than they told him it would. But he should be home to do. A long difficult rehab for somebody his age, but we'll get through it. Our son is here to help for most of two weeks and that is a big blessing. He should be home later today. Hope he's ready.


Best of luck to Hombre and the caretakers also... 👨‍🦼  👥


----------



## miketx (Feb 25, 2022)

I just saved 15 percent on my toilet paper bill by switching to Amazon!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 25, 2022)

miketx said:


> I just saved 15 percent on my toilet paper bill by switching to Amazon!



Have I ever got a deal for you...


----------



## miketx (Feb 25, 2022)

Ridgerunner said:


> Have I ever got a deal for you...
> 
> View attachment 606770


Dayyhuummm! Gotta git me some!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 25, 2022)

Ridgerunner said:


> Have I ever got a deal for you...
> 
> View attachment 606770


There was a time during those extreme shortages of certain paper goods that this might have been a big seller.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 25, 2022)

miketx said:


> I just saved 15 percent on my toilet paper bill by switching to Amazon!


Yes. They have some great deals on toilet paper. I do try to buy locally on most things, but things I buy in bulk like that I use Amazon a lot. And great to see you back in the Coffee Shop miketx.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 25, 2022)

Ridgerunner said:


> Best of luck to Hombre and the caretakers also... 👨‍🦼  👥


Thanks. That should be he'll be home later today, not 'to do'.   I need to reup my donation and get my long term edits back here.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 25, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Yes. They have some great deals on toilet paper. I do try to buy locally on most things, but things I buy in bulk like that I use Amazon a lot. And great to see you back in the Coffee Shop miketx.


Never thought about it but I just checked the Scott 10000 sheet offer.........  

Lists price
Prime free delivery
More buying choices
*Used *and new................


----------



## beautress (Feb 25, 2022)

007 said:


> Well I'm surely hoping so. This is the first new vehicle I've ever ordered in my life. Wouldn't ya know it would have to happen during some calamity and it would take forever. Not even going to speculate on how long it's going to take to get delivered to the dealer. I've waited this long. I don't want to get too excited just have to wait longer than I'd expect... again.
> 
> It's a 2022, Chevrolet, Silverado, 2500HD, LTZ. This is the GM website generated image of what it looks like. I'm not big on the "club cab" pickups, although that's what the vast majority are, so that's basically why I ordered one, I wanted the shorter "extended cab."


That's beautiful, 007. May your new Silverado be a good, safe, useful addition. Mine was built in 2004, and I bought it used 5 years after that. It still runs after replacing all sorts of parts that break over time because of being plastics not intended to last for 20 years. Hopefully they fixed the problems of their plastics, because there's nothing like not being able to spray the windshield because the containers fell apart in various angles of broken plastic. It's about 18 years old, I think.


----------



## beautress (Feb 25, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> View attachment 605465


This may sound stupid, but I wash mine, dry it, coat them with a dab of real butter top, bottom, sides, and handle. Then I turn the over on to "warm" and bake it overnight. That way, the pan never rusts, and it's perfect for use the next time. The best time to do that here is in cool weather. I was really tempted yesterday when shopping and saw a blue diamond never-stick, use a metal turner 10" skillet. They wanted 20 dollars for it, and I had already bought a fold down table, so I shyed away from it, since I really have nowhere to put it. lol.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 25, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> Never thought about it but I just checked the Scott 10000 sheet offer.........
> 
> Lists price
> Prime free delivery
> ...


Maybe Scott tissue has improved since I last tried it. When I last tried it, many years ago, it would be difficult to identify it as toilet paper, new or used.   More like really fine sandpaper actually.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 25, 2022)

beautress said:


> This may sound stupid, but I wash mine, dry it, coat them with a dab of real butter top, bottom, sides, and handle. Then I turn the over on to "warm" and bake it overnight. That way, the pan never rusts, and it's perfect for use the next time. The best time to do that here is in cool weather. I was really tempted yesterday when shopping and saw a blue diamond never-stick, use a metal turner 10" skillet. They wanted 20 dollars for it, and I had already bought a fold down table, so I shyed away from it, since I really have nowhere to put it. lol.


I know some think flax oil is not as good as some other choices to season them but I always have flax oil on hand so that's what I use. So far so good.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 25, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Maybe Scott tissue has improved since I last tried it. When I last tried it, many years ago, it would be difficult to identify it as toilet paper, new or used.  More like *really fine sandpaper* actually.


At least it gets it wiped clean...........


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## miketx (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Oddball (Feb 26, 2022)

Saturday morning!

Gold prospecting, anyone?

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 26, 2022)

Ridgerunner said:


> Have I ever got a deal for you...
> 
> View attachment 606770


Was just noting your avatar Ridgerunner.


Ringel05 said:


> At least it gets it wiped clean...........


LOL yes, until you're too sore to. . .well you get the picture.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 26, 2022)

Hombre is having much more pain last night and today than he expected. Any of you had a hip replacement. Is a lot of pain the first few days normal? Especially getting in and out of bed and walking?


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 26, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Hombre is having much more pain last night and today than he expected. Any of you had a hip replacement. Is a lot of pain the first few days normal? Especially getting in and out of bed and walking?


My best friend had a hip replaced. Tough guy, but he whined like a little girl for a few days.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 26, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> My best friend had a hip replaced. Tough guy, but he whined like a little girl for a few days.


LOL.  Actually we talked with the on call doctor while ago and he reassured Perry that increased pain for the first few days was entirely normal. And it made all the difference. Instead of being worried sick that he had done something terrible to the replacement joint he was wanting to get up and walk. Still says on a scale of 0 to 10, his is about a 15 though.


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 26, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> LOL.  Actually we talked with the on call doctor while ago and he reassured Perry that increased pain for the first few days was entirely normal. And it made all the difference. Instead of being worried sick that he had done something terrible to the replacement joint he was wanting to get up and walk. Still says on a scale of 0 to 10, his is about a 15 though.


My buddy said his hip replacement was the best thing he ever did, but he said the same thing about buying a zero turn radius lawn mower, so I'm not sure how much to trust his judgement.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 26, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> Never thought about it but I just checked the Scott 10000 sheet offer.........
> 
> Lists price
> Prime free delivery
> ...


I have checked the used stuff out before... For the price it's not bad... After all it's only been used on one side...


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 26, 2022)

I'm just thankful the CDC never issued a mask or vaccine mandate for cats....


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 26, 2022)

Nice to see you are still working on your 9 lives Save...


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 26, 2022)

Ridgerunner said:


> Nice to see you are still working on your 9 lives Save...


So far I've been a bigger threat to Covid than it has to me.  Pretty much have given the middle finger to masks at work.  Waiting on a vaccine that actually works.  I'm a patient cat.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 26, 2022)

Covid don't scare me... I have worked out with the powers that be, to die at the hands of a jealous husband... 
Don't need a mask for that...


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 26, 2022)

Ridgerunner said:


> Covid don't scare me... I have worked out with the powers that be, to die at the hands of a jealous husband...
> Don't need a mask for that...


Might offer some plausible deniability or identity protection.  To me, Covid ripped off the masks of reason, fear and the desire for political power.  The number of scared, emotionally driven sheep was alarming.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 26, 2022)

Go single ply.  Cheaper and for some it's as close to sex as your going to get.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 26, 2022)

Trucks are a bit of a sore subject for me at the moment.  Walking out of the grocery store two weeks ago I saw the passenger side of my truck.  Normally that faces away from the house and I rarely ride in my truck, so I hadn't noticed the bed was sitting two inches lower than the front of the truck on that side.  Turns out the support brackets were rusting out.  

The dealership said, "you need a new bed.  Probably going to run $2-3,000, if we can get one".

I looked at the guy and said.  Sounds like you want me to visit the welding shop down the road and left.  $750 later, I have a bed better supported than when it left the assembly line.  Unfortunately that guy discovered my fuel tank and filler tube were badly rusted.  $750 later, I have a new tank, filler line and fuel pump.

Had a long talk with the truck.  It is fully aware I will shoot it within the next year if something else breaks.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 26, 2022)

I have gone from the new person at work four plus years now, to the longest serving one.  Turnover has been fierce.  The many hours of work combined with long breaks during the day have sent many out the door.  If you live too far away, the two hour breaks can mean your day is tied up for eleven hours with nine hour's pay.  Fortunately I live close and can use the breaks for good.

No real benefit to being the senior person.  Promotions are not available due to different rules.  You do however get more "responsibilities", oh joy.


----------



## 007 (Feb 26, 2022)

Day 11 since the VIN for my new truck was generated, meaning it has been built, but still no word it has been shipped. Evidently GM has codes for when it's scheduled to be loaded, when it has been loaded, the scheduled delivery date, all that stuff, which the dealer has full access to, and my salesman say's he checks that "every morning." I texted him yesterday and commented that I hoped it didn't take months to arrive, and his response was, "let's hope not." I found that to be telling, since it wasn't a quick rebuttal that "it won't." Another week will be seven months since I ordered it. The time it has taken has reached the point of absurdity.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 26, 2022)

007 said:


> Day 11 since the VIN for my new truck was generated, meaning it has been built, but still no word it has been shipped. Evidently GM has codes for when it's scheduled to be loaded, when it has been loaded, the scheduled delivery date, all that stuff, which the dealer has full access to, and my salesman say's he checks that "every morning." I texted him yesterday and commented that I hoped it didn't take months to arrive, and his response was, "let's hope not." I found that to be telling, since it wasn't a quick rebuttal that "it won't." Another week will be seven months since I ordered it. The time it has taken has reached the point of absurdity.


The first digit in the VIN tells you where it was produced.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 26, 2022)

saveliberty said:


> Had a long talk with the truck. It is fully aware I will shoot it within the next year if something else breaks.


If it's a Ford, buy ammunition...


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 26, 2022)

Ridgerunner said:


> If it's a Ford, buy ammunition...


1998 Silverado.  Actually it was probably overdue for some issues like this in a Northern climate.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 26, 2022)

saveliberty said:


> 1998 Silverado.  Actually it was probably overdue for some issues like this in a Northern climate.


Save the Silverado... Should be able to go on the anteek circuit real soon...


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 26, 2022)

Ridgerunner said:


> Save the Silverado... Should be able to go on the anteek circuit real soon...


Its a regular cab short box 4x4 with a 350.  Muscle truck that can get the dump trailer in tight spots.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 26, 2022)

Life is good... Probably been a real good truck... Damn sodium chloride anywho...


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 26, 2022)

It seems several of my friends here have suffered loss since I was here last. Sorry I missed your time of need.  Still, I will grieve with you now.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## 007 (Feb 27, 2022)

saveliberty said:


> View attachment 607812


First character is a 1, and all that indicates is it was built in America, and manufactured by "United States Chevrolet Trucks." However, certain trucks are built at certain plants, and the HD trucks are all built in Flint, MI, so it's not far away. If I knew they'd allow it, I'd rent a trailer and go pick it up myself. I'm pretty sick of waiting.









						Here’s Where All The U.S. Market GM Trucks Are Built
					

Your complete guide (plus what to expect in the near future).




					gmauthority.com


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 27, 2022)

saveliberty said:


> I have gone from the new person at work four plus years now, to the longest serving one.  Turnover has been fierce.  The many hours of work combined with long breaks during the day have sent many out the door.  If you live too far away, the two hour breaks can mean your day is tied up for eleven hours with nine hour's pay.  Fortunately I live close and can use the breaks for good.
> 
> No real benefit to being the senior person.  Promotions are not available due to different rules.  You do however get more "responsibilities", oh joy.


The few times I have had to work split shifts, and when I was still working for hospitals every now and then I did, I agree they pretty much suck. As does being the senior member with extra responsibilities but no extra pay to go with it.  But sounds like you settled into your new gig and its working out for you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 27, 2022)

007 said:


> First character is a 1, and all that indicates is it was built in America, and manufactured by "United States Chevrolet Trucks." However, certain trucks are built at certain plants, and the HD trucks are all built in Flint, MI, so it's not far away. If I knew they'd allow it, I'd rent a trailer and go pick it up myself. I'm pretty sick of waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have been dealing with the mishmash of telephone systems trying to get to a person who could answer our questions or get us a product or provide the information we need dealing with Hombre's hip replacement. Some of them I really have to practice anger management and patience skills. You dread even beginning the process of first negotiating the robo answering system who rarely puts you with anybody with a clue and then its all the transfers to other clueless people and you might finally get to somebody who can actually help.

Having said that, I can't imagine what it would be like calling General Motors trying to find out how you can go get your truck.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 27, 2022)

To expedite transportation of newly-built vehicles to dealers, Carlisle said GM bought a number of car haulers to deliver them from factories or distribution centers. The Detroit automaker has also allowed dealers to pick the vehicles up themselves in some locations.


----------



## 007 (Feb 27, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> We have been dealing with the mishmash of telephone systems trying to get to a person who could answer our questions or get us a product or provide the information we need dealing with Hombre's hip replacement. Some of them I really have to practice anger management and patience skills. You dread even beginning the process of first negotiating the robo answering system who rarely puts you with anybody with a clue and then its all the transfers to other clueless people and you might finally get to somebody who can actually help.
> 
> Having said that, I can't imagine what it would be like calling General Motors trying to find out how you can go get your truck.


Oh Lordie, you said a mouthful there. Unrelated to surgery but still dealing with customer service people, ones that answer phones, I swear 99% of them are all overseas. I'm shocked if I call somewhere and actually speak to someone that I can understand, that doesn't have such a thick accent I can barely discern what they're saying. I get irate also with the robo answering services, I tend to get loud exclaiming... "I NEED TO SPEAK TO A LIVE PERSON," and often get in return... "I understand you'd like to speak to someone, but first we need to know a few things"... it's infuriating.


----------



## 007 (Feb 27, 2022)

saveliberty said:


> To expedite transportation of newly-built vehicles to dealers, Carlisle said GM bought a number of car haulers to deliver them from factories or distribution centers. The Detroit automaker has also allowed dealers to pick the vehicles up themselves in some locations.


That's encouraging to hear, sl, and pretty much what I've thought to myself. I figured that GM, being so far behind and in dire need of some profits, after finally going back into full production would have lined up car haulers front to back at their plants and shipped out newly assembled vehicles as fast as they came out of the plant... hypothetically. But, Tuesday will be two weeks since a VIN was generated, and not even a code for a scheduled shipping date yet. I'm not a patient person, so this really bugs the crap otta me.


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 28, 2022)

Hi all!  I haven't been here for a long time... what's news here?

And I glad to see all permanent habitants of coffee shop


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 28, 2022)

Kewl Beans Sbiker... How they hangin?


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 28, 2022)

Ridgerunner said:


> Kewl Beans Sbiker... How they hangin?



They're Oll Korrect 

Just saw spring last week and now observing a little frost and a bit of snow again  So, let's believe, Women's Day will give us a second try


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 28, 2022)

Sbiker said:


> They're Oll Korrect


Korrect is a good thing...


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 28, 2022)

8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 28, 2022)

saveliberty said:


> 8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8.


?


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 28, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> ?


I guess it does work....


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 28, 2022)

007 said:


> Oh Lordie, you said a mouthful there. Unrelated to surgery but still dealing with customer service people, ones that answer phones, I swear 99% of them are all overseas. I'm shocked if I call somewhere and actually speak to someone that I can understand, that doesn't have such a thick accent I can barely discern what they're saying. I get irate also with the robo answering services, I tend to get loud exclaiming... "I NEED TO SPEAK TO A LIVE PERSON," and often get in return... "I understand you'd like to speak to someone, but first we need to know a few things"... it's infuriating.


Yup. I have to call Hombre's orthopedic surgeon's office every now and then, and you get the robo answering service that gives you options of what number to push for whatever department and for all other calls push 8. I push 8 and and it gives me most of the same options and for all other calls push zero. I push zero and they put me on hold for an eternity. Then disconnects me. The only way I have to connect is by texting and that gets really tedious.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 28, 2022)

saveliberty said:


> I guess it does work....


LOL


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 28, 2022)

Sbiker said:


> Hi all!  I haven't been here for a long time... what's news here?
> 
> And I glad to see all permanent habitants of coffee shop


Hello Sbiker. Long time no see.  Hope all is well with you and your family.


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 1, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Hello Sbiker. Long time no see.  Hope all is well with you and your family.


Thanks, sure. I just bought house near the Moscow and relocated here finally. And all children grew to a school age  What's news in your life?


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 1, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> ?


It's just a row of infinities, turned by pi in half


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 1, 2022)

Sbiker said:


> Thanks, sure. I just bought house near the Moscow and relocated here finally. And all children grew to a school age  What's news in your life?


Too many events to list since you were last here. Some good. Some bad. Some happy. Some sad. Typical life on Planet Earth.


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 1, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Too many events to list since you were last here. Some good. Some bad. Some happy. Some sad. Typical life on Planet Earth.


I hope, we'll see epoch, when it would be not only Earth


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 2, 2022)

Wake up!  A cup of coffee with sandwiches and working hard!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 2, 2022)

Sbiker said:


> Wake up!  A cup of coffee with sandwiches and working hard!


Wow. When you posted that, those of us who live here had already gone to bed and were fast asleep. It was 11:24 p.m. here.   Now we are just getting up and it is just past 5 p.m. there and you are done working hard for the day.


----------



## beautress (Mar 2, 2022)

I've been fighting leg cramps, a headache, and a broken heart when I turn on the tv. I'll have an Irish coffee, please... Oh, wait. I'm allergic to alcohol. lol What was I thinking. Guess I wasn't because the headache has taken over me head. lol

Hope everyone is well and having a good life. Think I'll turn on some Beethoven. It shattered my headache last week like magic. My Beethoven cd has some pretty light and cheerful music on it. Praying for the miracle of peace over there and over here. 

A cuppa in honor of anyone who has a birthday in March:






 

 





​


----------



## Oddball (Mar 2, 2022)

Going to get to attend my favorite MN HS hockey tournament this year.


Soooo psyched!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 2, 2022)

Update on Hombre. Today was 1 week post surgery. He has more pain than he expected but he has always had a low threshold for pain. Having a heck of a time finding a decent hip chair, trying to manage the mess of arranging for home health care and PT for awhile has been a nightmare, our son left to go home this morning, I'm exhausted. But we're okay.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 2, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Update on Hombre. Today was 1 week post surgery. He has more pain than he expected but he has always had a low threshold for pain. Having a heck of a time finding a decent hip chair, trying to manage the mess of arranging for home health care and PT for awhile has been a nightmare, our son left to go home this morning, I'm exhausted. But we're okay.


----------



## beautress (Mar 2, 2022)

Oddball said:


> Going to get to attend my favorite MN HS hockey tournament this year.
> 
> 
> Soooo psyched!


I liked it the year you had a "picture of yourself" along with 10,000 other people and we got to guess which one was you. lol! Faces were about the size of a pinhead as I recall. IOW, your picture didn't do you justice, if we picked the right one, that is, o enchanting mystery man.


----------



## beautress (Mar 2, 2022)

All my favorite people are here this evening. I really don't usually post this late, but I got to thinking about the people in the Ukraine and all they're going through with. The last news I heard was that tomorrow, Putin is going on a kill-em-all rampage, women, men, and even children. No one is safe. I came here to go to the religion forum and say a prayer for all of them.  What would the world do without their President Zelensky and his rallying cry? I hope not another Ukrainian loses their life and that Putin thinks about what he's doing and goes home without killing everyone off the face of the earth in the Ukraine. Lord have mercy on those people and on those who could and should but don't do anything to help. Dear God above, please be our inspiration and save that small country from the big and heartless bullies. Amen.


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 3, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Wow. When you posted that, those of us who live here had already gone to bed and were fast asleep. It was 11:24 p.m. here.   Now we are just getting up and it is just past 5 p.m. there and you are done working hard for the day.


Offcourse, I know, but "Moscow never sleeps"  And mood from powerful awakening is also good )


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 3, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> That's what I've been thinking. I just hope this truck is everything 007 wants in a truck and it is pristine perfect.


I'm more of a beat up and whoops ..  .. I dented it sorta truck guy..

 The pressure of pristine .. not soo much..

although .. receiving a truck made to order .. sweeeet ..😃
.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 3, 2022)

007 said:


> Well I'm surely hoping so. This is the first new vehicle I've ever ordered in my life. Wouldn't ya know it would have to happen during some calamity and it would take forever. Not even going to speculate on how long it's going to take to get delivered to the dealer. I've waited this long. I don't want to get too excited just have to wait longer than I'd expect... again.
> 
> It's a 2022, Chevrolet, Silverado, 2500HD, LTZ. This is the GM website generated image of what it looks like. I'm not big on the "club cab" pickups, although that's what the vast majority are, so that's basically why I ordered one, I wanted the shorter "extended cab."



Wow .. truck candy in the perfect shade of red ..
psst.. the boys salute you!!!

 I'm really happy for you ... the "club cab" will give you a place to sleep for the next,  what ..  6 months .. (and I think it looks great)
.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 3, 2022)

Oddball said:


> Going to get to attend my favorite MN HS hockey tournament this year.
> 
> 
> Soooo psyched!


mmm ... a hockey fan, I didn't know that..


----------



## Oddball (Mar 3, 2022)

beautress said:


> I liked it the year you had a "picture of yourself" along with 10,000 other people and we got to guess which one was you. lol! Faces were about the size of a pinhead as I recall. IOW, your picture didn't do you justice, if we picked the right one, that is, o enchanting mystery man.


2016...What a great tourney that was.

Was behind the Wayzata bench shooting pix and about to move to the student section when @20:06 happened...There were still a few meaningless seconds on the game clock, and the officials reset everything, so they could have a faceoff to run the last few seconds off the clock.


There I am!...Right above the raised left arm of the player on the far right @ 3:32....Wearing my Fighting Saints hockey sweater, basking in the energy of the kids.


Interesting note: A good friend of my paraglider instructor was a Wayzata man....He met an untimely demise, so I promised to  bring some positive waves to the arena for him....Looks like good things happen when I'm rootin' for ya.

Three years since I've been able to attend......Soooooooo can't wait.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 3, 2022)

Lumpy 1 said:


> mmm ... a hockey fan, I didn't know that..


Hockey fan, yes....Though this is a whole lot more than the game itself.

It's a four-day extravaganza...The late Howard Cosell called it the greatest amateur sporting spectacle in America.

Missed it for too many seasons.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 3, 2022)

Oddball said:


> 2016...What a great tourney that was.
> 
> Was behind the Wayzata bench shooting pix and about to move to the student section when @20:06 happened...There were still a few meaningless seconds on the game clock, and the officials reset everything, so they could have a faceoff to run the last few seconds off the clock.
> 
> ...


For a minute I thought you meant you were the hockey player, but then I saw the picture of the specators. Happy for you. I love getting really excited and enthusiastic about things. Right now I don't have that option but soon. . .


----------



## Oddball (Mar 3, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> For a minute I thought you meant you were the hockey player, but then I saw the picture of the specators. Happy for you. I love getting really excited and enthusiastic about things. Right now I don't have that option but soon. . .


Nope, just a super fan of the tournament...Time stamp s 3:32....I'm nowhere as big as the white tent I'm wearing there.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Mar 4, 2022)

6 Days in the hospital. Seems the stent within a stent that was just ballooned a month ago was in need of being ballooned again. They thought thee was nothing wrong both times. Maybe now they'll believe me when I tell them something isn't right. Feeling better though still tired. Glad to be back home. Had a "Veterans in the Classroom" this morning with a tenth grade History class. Love working with the kids....


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 4, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Update on Hombre. Today was 1 week post surgery. He has more pain than he expected but he has always had a low threshold for pain. Having a heck of a time finding a decent hip chair, trying to manage the mess of arranging for home health care and PT for awhile has been a nightmare, our son left to go home this morning, I'm exhausted. But we're okay.


Going to be a challenging two or three more weeks.  The more he does his PT, the faster and more completely he'll recover.  In other words, it's painful, but do it anyways.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 4, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> For a minute I thought you meant you were the hockey player, but then I saw the picture of the specators. Happy for you. I love getting really excited and enthusiastic about things. Right now I don't have that option but soon. . .


No, Oddball is usually the puck.  Hey there buddy!


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 4, 2022)

General observation from someone more absent than on USMB.  The attempts to reduce partisanship by heavily modding and creating safe spaces has failed.  The place is more partisan and frankly dumbed down terribly.  Traffic in the Coffee Shop has slowed too.  Is it a function of people being uninterested in participating on the rest of the board?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 4, 2022)

saveliberty said:


> General observation from someone more absent than on USMB.  The attempts to reduce partisanship by heavily modding and creating safe spaces has failed.  The place is more partisan and frankly dumbed down terribly.  Traffic in the Coffee Shop has slowed too.  Is it a function of people being uninterested in participating on the rest of the board?


.. Too many people have forgotten how to laugh..


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 4, 2022)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Too many people have forgotten how to laugh..


TY, TY, TY I needed that in the worst way...


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 4, 2022)

Looks like things are getting done and everyone here appears to be doing/getting better, myself included.  Last week I did something that has lifted the tons of weight off my shoulders and the fog of darkness from my eyes.  I forgave myself for being me.
Now I'm actively starting to get things done, slowly back to cleaning up this disaster I call home, exercising and eating much better (most of the time.......).


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 4, 2022)

Lumpy 1 said:


> .. Too many people have forgotten how to laugh..


Yup, familiar with that one.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 4, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> Looks like things are getting done and everyone here appears to be doing/getting better, myself included.  Last week I did something that has lifted the tons of weight off my shoulders and the fog of darkness from my eyes.  I forgave myself for being me.
> Now I'm actively starting to get things done, slowly back to cleaning up this disaster I call home, exercising and eating much better (most of the time.......).


Self forgiveness is hard.  Things have gotten so bad I finally broke down and got help.  It is difficult though.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 4, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> I forgave myself for being me.



Really happy for you Ringel... It sucks but most of the time we are our worst critics... 
Keep on keepin on...


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 4, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> Looks like things are getting done and everyone here appears to be doing/getting better, myself included.  Last week I did something that has lifted the tons of weight off my shoulders and the fog of darkness from my eyes.  I forgave myself for being me.
> Now I'm actively starting to get things done, slowly back to cleaning up this disaster I call home, exercising and eating much better (most of the time.......).


Spend some time exploring grace. It goes far beyond simple forgiveness. 


“Grace” is the most important concept in the Bible, Christianity, and the world. Grace is the* love of God shown to the unlovely; the peace of God given to the restless; the unmerited favor of God*. It is most clearly expressed in the promises of God revealed in Scripture and embodied in Jesus Christ.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 4, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Self forgiveness is hard.  Things have gotten so bad I finally broke down and got help.  It is difficult though.


Feeling that you can't be forgiven or are undeserving are the path of evil.  It seeks to destroy the spirit.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 4, 2022)

We over feed our bodies, barely venture to expand the mind and often starve the soul.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 4, 2022)

I'm going to need a book deal before I go much further.  Show me some numbers USMB.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 4, 2022)

saveliberty said:


> Spend some time exploring grace. It goes far beyond simple forgiveness.
> 
> 
> “Grace” is the most important concept in the Bible, Christianity, and the world. Grace is the* love of God shown to the unlovely; the peace of God given to the restless; the unmerited favor of God*. It is most clearly expressed in the promises of God revealed in Scripture and embodied in Jesus Christ.


It took me years of praying for God's forgiveness before I truly understood he had already given it to me and that I just had to give it to myself.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 4, 2022)

If I were stranded on an island, I'd name my volleyball Ringel...


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 4, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> It took me years of praying for God's forgiveness before I truly understood he had already given it to me and that I just had to give it to myself.


If you truly repent it is ALWAYS given.  Often we try to repent by beating ourselves up for a long time.  That is not what is needed.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 4, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> Looks like things are getting done and everyone here appears to be doing/getting better, myself included.  Last week I did something that has lifted the tons of weight off my shoulders and the fog of darkness from my eyes.  I forgave myself for being me.
> Now I'm actively starting to get things done, slowly back to cleaning up this disaster I call home, exercising and eating much better (most of the time.......).


Part of my A.M. wake-up routine, after thanking creation for the fact that my eyes opened, is to forgive myself for whatever things I did or didn't do yesterday.

Aside from being cathartic, it starts my day with a point of focus if it's something that was left undone.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 4, 2022)

saveliberty said:


> We over feed our bodies, barely venture to expand the mind and often starve the soul.


Tru Dat, Kitty Kat...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 4, 2022)

Wow ..  I'm here, I just thought I should say, something...


----------



## Oddball (Mar 4, 2022)

saveliberty said:


> Feeling that you can't be forgiven or are undeserving are the path of evil.  It seeks to destroy the spirit.


Lack of deservingness is one of the three core sources of  all neurotic behavior....The other two being helplessness and hopelessness.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 4, 2022)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Wow ..  I'm here, I just thought I should say, something...


Being self aware is a good thing.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 4, 2022)

saveliberty said:


> If you truly repent it is ALWAYS given.  Often we try to repent by beating ourselves up for a long time.  That is not what is needed.


So I can put away the cat-o-nine tail?  Cool!!


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 4, 2022)

Oddball said:


> Lack of deservingness is one of the three core sources of  all neurotic behavior....The other two being helplessness and hopelessness.


Thing is, it is not deserved.  It is a gift freely given to those who seek it.  Again by grace, not earned.  Certainly a source of neurotic behavior though.  I try to start everyone back to forgiven each day.  Yesterday is simply the past.  We are living in the moment, which is what determines whether I am okay, happy or angry with a person for the day.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 4, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> So I can put away the cat-o-nine tail?  Cool!!


Oh...it might get lost that way.  It may have other...uses?  Martin Luther had one of those I think.  That and his homemade beer.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 4, 2022)

saveliberty said:


> Thing is, it is not deserved.  It is a gift freely given to those who seek it.  Again by grace, not earned.  Certainly a source of neurotic behavior though.  I try to start everyone back to forgiven each day.  Yesterday is simply the past.  We are living in the moment, which is what determines whether I am okay, happy or angry with a person for the day.


Well, I was speaking more generally.

However, if  one doesn't believe that they deserve the gift, they won't seek it out.....Nor will they appreciate it if they happen to receive it by the luck of the draw.

If you believe you deserve the grace, you will both seek it out and appreciate it.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 4, 2022)

saveliberty said:


> Oh...it might get lost that way.  It may have other...uses?  Martin Luther had one of those I think.  That and his homemade beer.


Maybe we can just stick with tbe homemade beer?


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 4, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Maybe we can just stick with tbe homemade beer?


No way!  The beer will lead to Karaoke.  Then we'll have to ask for forgiveness in being off key.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 4, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> So I can put away the cat-o-nine tail?  Cool!!


Yup .. be your natural happy go lucky self Ringel, accept the what is and move along looking for laughs and such.

 As I recall, you were pretty happy that way..
.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 4, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Self forgiveness is hard.  Things have gotten so bad I finally broke down and got help.  It is difficult though.


I don't know what's going on but I'm all in for You ending up happy..


----------



## Oddball (Mar 4, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Self forgiveness is hard.  Things have gotten so bad I finally broke down and got help.  It is difficult though.


Behind every behavior -no matter how screwed up anyone may perceive it to be- is a positive intent.

What is it that you get out of not forgiving yourself?....What value(s) and/or rule(s), learned at an earlier age, have been adhered to by not forgiving yourself?....In what way have you been kept safe by not forgiving yourself?

Unpacking those questions should lend some insight.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 5, 2022)

Saturday morning!

This piece about lucid dreaming showed up in my feed today....Haven't had one of those in quite awhile....Foreshadowing?









						Can Lucid Dreaming Help Us Understand Consciousness?
					

The ability to control our dreams is a skill that more of us are seeking to acquire for sheer pleasure. But if taken seriously, scientists believe it could unlock new secrets of the mind




					getpocket.com
				




On that note, let the cartoon begin!


----------



## lg325 (Mar 5, 2022)

I was plagued by lucid dreams most of my young life up into my 20s. I  am glad I no longer have them.
Thanks for the cartoon.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 5, 2022)

Oddball said:


> Saturday morning!
> 
> This piece about lucid dreaming showed up in my feed today....Haven't had one of those in quite awhile....Foreshadowing?
> 
> ...


I don't all that much now in my senior years, but when I was younger I had frequent lucid dreams and enjoyed the big majority of them. If they weren't really pleasant they at least were really interesting.  Gallantwarrior has often mentioned his lucid dreams too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 5, 2022)

SFC Ollie said:


> 6 Days in the hospital. Seems the stent within a stent that was just ballooned a month ago was in need of being ballooned again. They thought thee was nothing wrong both times. Maybe now they'll believe me when I tell them something isn't right. Feeling better though still tired. Glad to be back home. Had a "Veterans in the Classroom" this morning with a tenth grade History class. Love working with the kids....


Oh my Ollie. I didn't know but so glad you're okay now. Take care of yourself. We've all become fond of you you know.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 5, 2022)

saveliberty said:


> General observation from someone more absent than on USMB.  The attempts to reduce partisanship by heavily modding and creating safe spaces has failed.  The place is more partisan and frankly dumbed down terribly.  Traffic in the Coffee Shop has slowed too.  Is it a function of people being uninterested in participating on the rest of the board?


The Coffee Shop will celebrate its 12th anniversary in May. Several of the old timers did drop off for whatever reason--some just for whatever reason didn't like it here?  Some didn't like the new format of USMB.  The whole country has been dreadfully partisan and divisive for some time now though we have been successful, with great assistance from the mods, at keeping almost all of that out of the Coffee Shop. When we don't fuss about political and religious differences of opinion and people don't trigger and get angry or defensive at any opportunity to do so, we can enjoy and appreciate people even if we don't agree with them about politics and/or religion etc. We discuss a lot of serious topics in here, but it's okay to sometimes just keep it light and have fun.

And every now and then one of those old timers checks back in and we all rejoice.   We have a number of newbies that we have been enjoying getting to know too.  They'll be old timers in no time.

But the Coffee Shop also has its ebb and flow. People get busy or focused on other things and don't check in here as much or at all for awhile. There will be days with almost no posts and then a flurry of activity filling several pages in a day. I used to fret about the slow periods, but I don't any more. It is the way of life and sometimes friends just don't have time to get together for awhile.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 5, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> Looks like things are getting done and everyone here appears to be doing/getting better, myself included.  Last week I did something that has lifted the tons of weight off my shoulders and the fog of darkness from my eyes.  I forgave myself for being me.
> Now I'm actively starting to get things done, slowly back to cleaning up this disaster I call home, exercising and eating much better (most of the time.......).


Well, if you had a problem with you, I'm glad the two of you got it worked out. You've always been okay to me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 5, 2022)

saveliberty said:


> I'm going to need a book deal before I go much further.  Show me some numbers USMB.


Well, if USMB comes through, count me as your first advance order.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 5, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Self forgiveness is hard.  Things have gotten so bad I finally broke down and got help.  It is difficult though.


Good for you. I am a child of alcoholics, both now gone, lost a nephew to alcoholism, and there is other active alcoholism and drug addiction in our family. So for me the help I needed, and finally was able to admit I needed, came through years of Al-anon. It was immensely helpful for my mind and soul to heal a bit, and taught me how to make some helpful attitude adjustments and healthier life choices. I'm nowhere near the person I wish I was, but at least I am at peace that the person I want to be probably doesn't exist.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 5, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Good for you. I am a child of alcoholics, both now gone, lost a nephew to alcoholism, and there is other active alcoholism and drug addiction in our family. So for me the help I needed, and finally was able to admit I needed, came through years of Al-anon. It was immensely helpful for my mind and soul to heal a bit, and taught me how to make some helpful attitude adjustments and healthier life choices. I'm nowhere near the person I wish I was, but at least I am at peace that the person I want to be probably doesn't exist.


I can so relate…my father was an alcoholic as is my husband, severe, and my brother has schizophrenia.  I don’t think I ever dealt with our disfunction in truly healthy ways.  I am also pretty private so it is extremely hard to reach out.  For me, at least, I reached a point where I couldn’t deal with situations any more and I had to do something or crash.  I started running to “deal” … it helps but how far can you really run?    It is admittedly difficult.  I haven’t reached out to Alanon yet, but that too would be a good choice.  I want to be at peace.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 5, 2022)

Coyote said:


> I can so relate…my father was an alcoholic as is my husband, severe, and my brother has schizophrenia.  I don’t think I ever dealt with our disfunction in truly healthy ways.  I am also pretty private so it is extremely hard to reach out.  For me, at least, I reached a point where I couldn’t deal with situations any more and I had to do something or crash.  I started running to “deal” … it helps but how far can you really run?    It is admittedly difficult.  I haven’t reached out to Alanon yet, but that too would be a good choice.  I want to be at peace.


At the end of church service the pastor says, "Go in peace, serve the Lord".  

Sometimes being at peace is helping others. In my dark times it was my hope that I was important or worth something, because I could still help others.  True peace is not of this world, but to whatever level we can, I wish that for you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 5, 2022)

Coyote said:


> I can so relate…my father was an alcoholic as is my husband, severe, and my brother has schizophrenia.  I don’t think I ever dealt with our disfunction in truly healthy ways.  I am also pretty private so it is extremely hard to reach out.  For me, at least, I reached a point where I couldn’t deal with situations any more and I had to do something or crash.  I started running to “deal” … it helps but how far can you really run?    It is admittedly difficult.  I haven’t reached out to Alanon yet, but that too would be a good choice.  I want to be at peace.



Yes. Yes. Yes. I just asked Hombre if I could mention his sobriety--41 years now--in the Coffee Shop, and he said yes. It was through his dedication to the program and hands on work in AA that also got me involved with both AA and Al-anon. And that connection led me to take the training to become a counselor for the addictions myself--I worked with families of those addicted. I am not alcoholic but have absolutely no doubts, with my family history, that I would have been had I not gone on the wagon in solidarity with him all those years ago.  Al-anon and all the education since gave me back a happy life--it took awhile--and also kept me from unintentionally throwing monkey wrenches into Hombre's journey with sobriety.

In all honesty, all Al-anon groups are not equal and you might need to shop around a bit to find a really good one.  You will not be required to say a word other than your first name with brief information such as:  "Hi, my name is Coyote and I'm just hear to listen for now." They will respect that and put no pressure whatsoever on you to participate until you want to--that can go on for weeks. And stay with it. Too many begin to feel uncomfortable or that it isn't working after awhile and drop out. Those feelings are a good indication that you need to be there. And one day, sometimes after days, sometimes weeks, sometime many months down the road, the light comes on. You get the program. And it changes your life for the better. Go once or twice a week at least at first if you can.

Hombre and I went into the 12-step programs at the same time but most Al-anons go long before their wives or husbands etc. go, more often than not without their spouses knowing. And invariably as you learn skills to let go and not try to control the problem--that is always counter productive and useless--and how passively you no longer allow the alcoholic in your life to push your buttons, manipulate your emotions and responses, you become happier. And when his methods are no longer working, it is a little push for him to get better and hopefully recognize he has a problem and needs help. And maybe just maybe he'll get help.

Meanwhile if you have an Amazon account, you can order the AA Big Book and also excellent Al-anon books in hard back, paperback, and on Kindle. Get both. It will help.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 5, 2022)

saveliberty said:


> At the end of church service the pastor says, "Go in peace, serve the Lord".
> 
> Sometimes being at peace is helping others. In my dark times it was my hope that I was important or worth something, because I could still help others.  True peace is not of this world, but to whatever level we can, I wish that for you.


Soooo happy you're back Save. I hope you choose to stay awhile.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 5, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Soooo happy you're back Save. I hope you choose to stay awhile.


The world only gets to go sideways so far before I step in.  Fought a lot of battles over state control of our lives here in Michigan.  Educating folks about the real science of Covid and how to really protect yourself.  Real life action was needed.  Now Putin strikes from afar and a message board is as far as I can fight.

The Coffee Shop citizenry have remained in my thoughts.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 5, 2022)

I'd chat further, but Bella (mom cat) seems antsy to use the computer.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 5, 2022)

saveliberty said:


> I'd chat further, but Bella (mom cat) seems antsy to use the computer.


So happy you're back Save and hope you'll stay awhile. The computer is a primary source of information, getting things done, and recreation for Hombre and me so it was necessary for us both to have one.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 5, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Yes. Yes. Yes. I just asked Hombre if I could mention his sobriety--41 years now--in the Coffee Shop, and he said yes. It was through his dedication to the program and hands on work in AA that also got me involved with both AA and Al-anon. And that connection led me to take the training to become a counselor for the addictions myself--I worked with families of those addicted. I am not alcoholic but have absolutely no doubts, with my family history, that I would have been had I not gone on the wagon in solidarity with him all those years ago.  Al-anon and all the education since gave me back a happy life--it took awhile--and also kept me from unintentionally throwing monkey wrenches into Hombre's journey with sobriety.
> 
> In all honesty, all Al-anon groups are not equal and you might need to shop around a bit to find a really good one.  You will not be required to say a word other than your first name with brief information such as:  "Hi, my name is Coyote and I'm just hear to listen for now." They will respect that and put no pressure whatsoever on you to participate until you want to--that can go on for weeks. And stay with it. Too many begin to feel uncomfortable or that it isn't working after awhile and drop out. Those feelings are a good indication that you need to be there. And one day, sometimes after days, sometimes weeks, sometime many months down the road, the light comes on. You get the program. And it changes your life for the better. Go once or twice a week at least at first if you can.
> 
> ...


You and Hombre are amazing people thank you 

I sorta looked for meetings, but they were online…a little out of my comfort zone but not impossible.  They may be back in person now.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 5, 2022)

saveliberty said:


> The world only gets to go sideways so far before I step in.  Fought a lot of battles over state control of our lives here in Michigan.  Educating folks about the real science of Covid and how to really protect yourself.  Real life action was needed.  Now Putin strikes from afar and a message board is as far as I can fight.
> 
> The Coffee Shop citizenry have remained in my thoughts.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 5, 2022)

Coyote said:


> I can so relate…my father was an alcoholic as is my husband, severe, and my brother has schizophrenia.  I don’t think I ever dealt with our disfunction in truly healthy ways.  I am also pretty private so it is extremely hard to reach out.  For me, at least, I reached a point where I couldn’t deal with situations any more and I had to do something or crash.  I started running to “deal” … it helps but how far can you really run?    It is admittedly difficult.  I haven’t reached out to Alanon yet, but that too would be a good choice.  I want to be at peace.


I repeat: look  for the positive intents....Look for the impulses that are supposedly keeping you safe.

As you ask yourself what it is what that positivity/safety issue is, accept the first answer that pops up...The subconscious doesn't lie, and allowing the conscious analytical mind to start hedging and fudging clouds the issue.....Unpacking the positivity/safety matter is an important step.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 5, 2022)

Oddball said:


> I repeat: look  for the positive intents....Look for the impulses that are supposedly keeping you safe.
> 
> As you ask yourself what it is what that positivity/safety issue is, accept the first answer that pops up...The subconscious doesn't lie, and allowing the conscious analytical mind to start hedging and fudging clouds the issue.....*Unpacking the positivity/safety matter is an important step.*


That is a good point but hard to unpack


----------



## Oddball (Mar 5, 2022)

Coyote said:


> That is a good point but hard to unpack


Only hard if you believe it to be so.....Let go and trust yourself....The fellings that have kept you trapped are the ones that will release you.....The paradox is power.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 5, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> I don't all that much now in my senior years, but when I was younger I had frequent lucid dreams and enjoyed the big majority of them. If they weren't really pleasant they at least were really interesting.  Gallantwarrior has often mentioned his lucid dreams too.


Try some vitamin B6 around bed time...Also, 8mg of galantamine taken after the routine trip to the loo in the wee hours is a helper.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 6, 2022)

We seem to be suffering from an lack of misinformation here in the coffee shop.  To that end...the sky is falling!!!


----------



## boedicca (Mar 6, 2022)

I just finished my first cup of coffee and am going to have some banana bread with the second.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 6, 2022)

boedicca said:


> I just finished my first cup of coffee and am going to have some banana bread with the second.


Out of juices here, so I had milk.  Made waffles with the waffle maker, eggs and bacon.  We will not eat until dinner (supper for the rest of you).  Our bananas are fresh, so not time for banana bread yet.


----------



## boedicca (Mar 6, 2022)

saveliberty said:


> Out of juices here, so I had milk.  Made waffles with the waffle maker, eggs and bacon.  We will not eat until dinner (supper for the rest of you).  Our bananas are fresh, so not time for banana bread yet.



We had some overripe bananas yesterday (from making Fish ala Banana earlier in the week).  So I made two little loaves and some pizza sauce to use later this week.  I think we're going to go to a late lunch after a long walk.  It's gloriously sunny here today, although a tad brisk.


----------



## boedicca (Mar 6, 2022)

Coyote said:


> That is a good point but hard to unpack



It is hard to unpack, but worth it in the end.   My dad was the adult child of alcoholics.  It took my siblings and I a long time to understand that that meant, and how it affected us. The pain can go on for generations.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 6, 2022)

boedicca said:


> We had some overripe bananas yesterday (from making Fish ala Banana earlier in the week).  So I made two little loaves and some pizza sauce to use later this week.  I think we're going to go to a late lunch after a long walk.  It's gloriously sunny here today, although a tad brisk.


Hey Boe, good to see you here.    You put bananas in your pizza sauce?  You cook your fish with bananas?  More info please.


----------



## boedicca (Mar 6, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Hey Boe, good to see you here.    You put bananas in your pizza sauce?  You cook your fish with bananas?  More info please.



  Unrelated, but I decided I might as well make the pizza sauce while the loaves were baking.

Fish ala Banana is what mr. boe and I call the "File of of Sole West Indies" from this cookbook:





__





						The Private Collections: Classic Recipes for Entertaining Today: From the Junior League of Palo Alto | Eat Your Books
					

Browse and save recipes from The Private Collections: Classic Recipes for Entertaining Today: From the Junior League of Palo Alto to your own online collection at EatYourBooks.com




					www.eatyourbooks.com
				




I bought the two book set at Costco years ago - some really lovely recipes, but FalaB is the best.

I'll transcribe the recipe into the food section someday, but basic steps are:

- mix flour, paprika, white pepper and salt
- dust the filets
- saute filets in melted butter then move to plates
- add white wine, fresh lemon juice, ginger powder, brown sugar to pan; cook over low heat
- add banana slices to pan after sauce has started to bubble
- cook sauce until it thickens a bit
- pour over fish
- top with toasted almonds

It is so freakin' good.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 6, 2022)

boedicca said:


> It is hard to unpack, but worth it in the end.   My dad was the adult child of alcoholics.  It took my siblings and I a long time to understand that that meant, and how it affected us. The pain can go on for generations.


Yes. Alcoholism or most addictions are family diseases. The family members are conditioned to react and respond in specific ways without most being aware that is happening and the syndrome becomes comfortable in a way for them. Thus, though it may skip a generation, children of alcoholics who are not themselves susceptible to alcoholism--many will be genetically susceptible--are conditioned to react/respond in those specific ways and often are attracted to and marry others who are and/or those susceptible to alcoholism. And they often transfer this to the kids.

The 12-step programs or other such help can help break that syndrome.

Nobody intends to be an alcoholic and most don't think it even possible for them. It is possible to abuse and use alcohol to excess without being alcoholic. Most alcoholics are intelligent, successful, creative people and many have never had a DWI or lost a job. They were unaware when they crossed an invisible line into alcoholism and unaware that from that point on, whether steady drinkers or binge drinkers, they drank not necessarily to get a buzz but to feel normal. They believe they can stop any time they want to.  It is a progressive disease however, it is destructive to relationships, and it will only get worse with time with severe mental and physical consequences not to mention much unnecessary pain and suffering for all involved.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 6, 2022)

boedicca said:


> Unrelated, but I decided I might as well make the pizza sauce while the loaves were baking.
> 
> Fish ala Banana is what mr. boe and I call the "File of of Sole West Indies" from this cookbook:
> 
> ...


Oh my, that does sound good.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 6, 2022)

Oddball said:


> Try some vitamin B6 around bed time...Also, 8mg of galantamine taken after the routine trip to the loo in the wee hours is a helper.


Is to to create lucid dreams?


----------



## boedicca (Mar 6, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Oh my, that does sound good.



It makes for a nice, special dinner - but we often end up having it while sitting around in our sweats.  Very romantic!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 6, 2022)

Oddball said:


> I repeat: look  for the positive intents....Look for the impulses that are supposedly keeping you safe.
> 
> As you ask yourself what it is what that positivity/safety issue is, accept the first answer that pops up...The subconscious doesn't lie, and allowing the conscious analytical mind to start hedging and fudging clouds the issue.....Unpacking the positivity/safety matter is an important step.


I so agree in most cases. The only problem is that the chemical dependent and co-dependents (usually family), develop a form of psychosis that, without help, makes it difficult to impossible to see what issues are at play. For instance I had no idea what controlling mechanisms I was using that were not making the situation better and often made it worse. Once the light came on, I was able to unpack all that and (usually) replace it with positive, helpful behavior. Win win for all.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## Oddball (Mar 8, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Is to to create lucid dreams?


It helps, yes.

This stuff helps as well....Just spurred one on last night...It was a doozy!...Makes your non-lucid dreams more vivid and memorable as well...









						Claridream PRO
					

Do you even remember your dreams any more? As children we used to have long, fantastic dreams filled with excitement and emotion. But somehow - as adults in our modern world - we've become disconnected from them! Claridream PRO will help you remember and re-connect with your dreams - in full...




					claridream.com


----------



## Oddball (Mar 8, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> I so agree in most cases. The only problem is that the chemical dependent and co-dependents (usually family), develop a form of psychosis that, without help, makes it difficult to impossible to see what issues are at play. For instance I had no idea what controlling mechanisms I was using that were not making the situation better and often made it worse. Once the light came on, I was able to unpack all that and (usually) replace it with positive, helpful behavior. Win win for all.


That's why you get help from a god NLP practitioner or hypnotist, if you're in that deep...They're best equipped to dig out those positive intents.

For you playing at home, work through this basic, yet powerful, template...

What is it that you find most important in X? -- The value.

How do you know when you have that?...What is the physical manifestation that rule is being satisfied? --The  evidence/rule that satisfies the value.

What does that allow you to feel that you otherwise wouldn't have -- The emotional payoff.

Once the emotional payoff is uncovered, you can begin to reverse engineer whether the values and rules make sense for the outcome you've been getting.

For example, if your emotional outcome is "freedom" but all the physical evidence around you shows that you're prevented from expressing that, you can begin to take action to remove the freedom attenuating  circumstances and supplant them with ones  that bring you in the desired direction

Though that's the Cliff's Notes version of the model, you can begin to understand the power of it when you run through it with some of your own values and rules.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 8, 2022)

Oddball said:


> That's why you get help from a god NLP practitioner or hypnotist, if you're in that deep...They're best equipped to dig out those positive intents.
> 
> For you playing at home, work through this basic, yet powerful, template...
> 
> ...


I don't disagree but usually the co-dependent isn't in that deep. He/she just has to have self realization of the less than helpful behaviors he/she has developed trying to deal with the alcoholic or other drug dependent. A lot of us often can't see the forest for the trees so to speak. Once the light comes on, it all makes sense and can be replaced with more positive and constructive behaviors.

When that happens, even before the addict reaches out for help, his/her ability to manipulate, instigate and control the situation no longer works very well if at all, and the situation gets better if not resolved.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 8, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> I don't disagree but usually the co-dependent isn't in that deep. He/she just has to have self realization of the less than helpful behaviors he/she has developed trying to deal with the alcoholic or other drug dependent. A lot of us often can't see the forest for the trees so to speak. Once the light comes on, it all makes sense and can be replaced with more positive and constructive behaviors.
> 
> When that happens, even before the addict reaches out for help, his/her ability to manipulate, instigate and control the situation no longer works very well if at all, and the situation gets better if not resolved.


Indeed.....That's why I suggest getting with someone in person.

Though I've done some consultations online and they seem to work out, I prefer a real face-to-face.....While there are a number of helpful models that work, they need a lot more extensive fleshing out than I can give in a thumbnail or two here in this format.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 8, 2022)

Oddball said:


> Indeed.....That's why I suggest getting with someone in person.
> 
> Though I've done some consultations online and they seem to work out, I prefer a real face-to-face.....While there are a number of helpful models that work, they need a lot more extensive fleshing out than I can give in a thumbnail or two here in this format.


Yes. I think it is important that the counselor/therapist be able to watch eye movement, facial expressions, body language, hear voice intonations.


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 8, 2022)

The weather here has been record setting and beautiful.  The snow is almost completely gone and the daffodils on the side of my neighbour's house are poking their leaves above ground.  They're always the first thing that blooms in the neighbourhood.

This morning my neighbour was out warming up his 1934 Chevy pickup truck.  It's a creamy white with red pinstriping, and it purrs when it's running.  It's 6 cylinder and runs on premium gas.  With gas running at $7.43 a gallon here, he says he may not be able to run the truck as much as he would like this summer.  He retired last summer.

My paralegal my landlord hired to evict me has Appealed the Dismissal of his Application for an Eviction Order claiming he couldn't access the internet hearing.  I guess he didn't look at the copies of the evidence I submitted for the January 18th Hearing.  So I resubmitted the Payment Record with copies of receipts for the direct deposits to the Landlord's bank account, as well as copies of the money orders I deposited (no returned cheques ever).  The amount these records prove is far more than the landlord claims I paid.  The case will be dismissed - again.

More importantly, if the paralegal had even looked at my evidence, even once, he would have known that he had no case, and that it would be tossed.  I honestly believed he didn't show up because he knew that and didn't want to be embarrassed by the Tenant he was hired to evict.  As my daughter said "Is someone paying him for this level of incompetence?".  Sadly, the answer is "Yes".  

On March 18th, the Tribunal will hold a Review Hearing to determine whether to uphold the Appeal.  If the Appeal is upheld, we will then hold the Hearing on the original Application, immediately following that decision.  In addition to my payment record and receipts, I also sent the Tribunal a copy of my T6 Tenant's Rights Application regarding Landlord's maintenance issues, and a copy of the work order issued by the Electrical Safety Authority, on January 21st.

Assuming the Tribunal grants the Appeal, they will then toss the Application - again, on it's merits, or lack thereof, and then they will read the agent the riot act for wasting their time yet again.  Having not shown up for the first hearing, spared him the first speech about verifying his client's numbers before submitting them to the Tribunal.

But the Tribunal is 4 months behind in their hearings.  And these clowns have now wasted their time and resources - twice, the first time in not showing up, and the second time in Appealing the Dismissal.  We have another Hearing coming up - the one where I sued the Landlord for all my appliances and electronics his crappy electrical system destroyed.

Now he can never evict me.  Whistleblower protections in the Residential Tenancy Act means that the Tribunal will not issue an eviction order against a tenant who has obtained a work order on the property.  All I wanted was a new bathtub, and appliances that work.


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 8, 2022)

Oddball said:


> That's why you get help from a god NLP practitioner or hypnotist, if you're in that deep...They're best equipped to dig out those positive intents.
> 
> For you playing at home, work through this basic, yet powerful, template...
> 
> ...



And sometimes a cigar is just a cigar.   My therapist simply asked me questions about the dysfunctional people I was dealing with.  I had never been around emotionally abusive people before.  Once I understood that their attempts to manipulate and control me were manifestations of their own emotional problems, having


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 8, 2022)

Ordered this today.  Unlike the Russians, I'm not going to randomly fire.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 8, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> The weather here has been record setting and beautiful.  The snow is almost completely gone and the daffodils on the side of my neighbour's house are poking their leaves above ground.  They're always the first thing that blooms in the neighbourhood.
> 
> This morning my neighbour was out warming up his 1934 Chevy pickup truck.  It's a creamy white with red pinstriping, and it purrs when it's running.  It's 6 cylinder and runs on premium gas.  With gas running at $7.43 a gallon here, he says he may not be able to run the truck as much as he would like this summer.  He retired last summer.
> 
> ...


Wow DL. What a journey. But looks like you have your ducks in a row. Best of luck that everything goes in your favor.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 8, 2022)

saveliberty said:


> Ordered this today.  Unlike the Russians, I'm not going to randomly fire.
> 
> View attachment 612758


Can you use that where you live? I think my neighbors would be really non receptive.


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 8, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Wow DL. What a journey. But looks like you have your ducks in a row. Best of luck that everything goes in your favor.



Both my Landlord and his paralegal are complete idiots.  The young lawyer at the Community Legal Clinic asked me who had the file and when I gave him the guy's name, he said "He's not very good".  That's the understatement of the year.  I don't think he's even read the Residential Tenancy Act.

He does a lot of DUI and speeding tickets, and a little bit of landlord/tenant work, always acting on behalf of the landlord.  It's easy money, because the tenants almost never show up, or if they do they have no defense, and the eviction order is given.  I never had a case where the tenant ever fought back.  This guy knows how to fill out the forms, but he doesn't know the law.

When the agent failed to show the first time, I emailed him that this was not over, and I was not letting this go, just because he dodged the hearing.  The ESA inspection was going ahead.   There was a gas leak in the apartment downstairs that afternoon after the hearing, and my neighbour was hysterical in the hallway,  Then I found out the Fire Marshall had charged and fined him last year for a similar incident.

The agent responded that if I had ever attended a hearing before today, I would have known how strong his case was.  Well that's true.  I've attended about 50 Hearings and I knew he had no case whatsoever the moment I read the notice.  

I have attended a number of Hearings on behalf of family and friends over the years.  I have noticed that the Tribunal Adjudicators LOVE IT when Tenants stand up to asshole Landlords.  Because it so rarely happens.  

But the bald truth is I can't really afford to move.  This place was 30% below market rent when I moved in and rents have pretty much doubled since that time.  It also has private ensuite laundry which I really need for my dressmaking.  

But every small appliance and piece of electronics I own has had to be replaced since I moved here.  3 laptops in 6 years.  My Sony Bravia, my iPhone, 5 vaccuum cleaners. 2 printers.  Everything has died.  At least once.  I was starting to think I had a curse placed on me.  $10,000 work of small appliances and electronics.  I haven't been able to replace everything, and I've had to downgrade considerably in some cases.  I now have an RCA big screen I paid $400 for, not a high end Sony with a Klipsch Sound System.  

He knew too.  He only ever buys used appliances for these units.  I asked why we were waiting for a used dryer when new ones were $450.  He made up an excuse that the door opens to the left and those dryers are very expensive but that it's more like new appliances only last 3 or 4 years and people notice when new stuff keeps catastrophically failing every couple of years.  Whereas if a used appliance fails, well it wasn't new anyway. 

One of the Landlord's "obligations" is to maintain the property in a good state of repair, in accordance with local zoning and building by-laws and regulations.  Another one is that the appliances are supposed to work properly too.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 9, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Can you use that where you live? I think my neighbors would be really non receptive.


It a laser that fits in your handgun.  You pull the trigger and your cell phone records where you hit the target.  It makes no sound and doesn't shoot a bullet.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 9, 2022)

saveliberty said:


> It a laser that fits in your handgun.  You pull the trigger and your cell phone records where you hit the target.  It makes no sound and doesn't shoot a bullet.


Oh, that would be fun. And the neighbors wouldn't mind.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Oddball (Mar 10, 2022)

Let the awesomeness begin!


----------



## 007 (Mar 10, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> That's what I've been thinking. I just hope this truck is everything 007 wants in a truck and it is pristine perfect.


It better be. I special ordered it and it's brand spankin' new. My 4th brand new vehicle in the last 6 years, but that's another story.

Should be here tomorrow. I'm hopeful but not confident. After waiting for 7 months I'm not confident in any time line they've given me.


----------



## 007 (Mar 10, 2022)

boedicca said:


> We had some overripe bananas yesterday (from making Fish ala Banana earlier in the week).  So I made two little loaves and some pizza sauce to use later this week.  I think we're going to go to a late lunch after a long walk.  It's gloriously sunny here today, although a tad brisk.


I've got a real problem going on here... as I struggle daily to eat small portions, healthy food, stay away from processed junk, blah blah blah, and to 'try' and exercise and stay at a healthy weight, and it is a massive battle and it just got harder a few weeks ago. Our little grocery's deli in town here decided to start making their own fresh donuts, and I don't mean just any old donuts, I mean ultra donuts, like ones with maple syrup glazing and Bavarian cream filling or raspberry jelly and such. I can resist them sometimes, but my will power just isn't that strong. So I buy them now and then. I've never been a big one for sweets, but oh what a sinful delight. My goodness.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 10, 2022)

007 said:


> I've got a real problem going on here... as I struggle daily to eat small portions, healthy food, stay away from processed junk, blah blah blah, and to 'try' and exercise and stay at a healthy weight, and it is a massive battle and it just got harder a few weeks ago. Our little grocery's deli in town here decided to start making their own donuts, and I don't mean just any old donuts, I mean ultra donuts, like hoogies with maple syrup glazing and Bavarian cream filling. I can resist them sometimes, but my will power just isn't that strong. So I buy them now and then. I've never been a big one for sweets, but oh what a sinful delight. My goodness.


Oh boy, I can so relate. I am a real doughnut freak and cannot resist a tempting treat like that. Hombre used to get me a box of Krispy Kremes for special occasions but I can't eat just 1 or 2, I want the WHOLE THING!!!!  So we don't buy them anymore.

But you know what 007? You're a lot younger than me but not exactly a spring chicken anymore and significant obesity isn't a problem for you.  As long as you eat your oatmeal and other healthy diet, I think a guilty pleasure isn't going to do you a lot of harm, if any. I say go for it along with a little common sense.   (Oh, and add a tablespoon or so of freshly ground flaxseed and/or chia seeds to your salad or throw it in somewhere else in your diet and that should help take care of excess bad cholesterol and your not taking the statin any more. You can order fresh whole organic flaxseed from Amazon and we just use a cheap ordinary coffee bean grinder to grind it up. Don't grind more than you will use in a half hour or so though as once ground, it loses a lot of its potency fairly quickly.)  You do not grind chia seeds, just consume whole.


----------



## 007 (Mar 10, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> The weather here has been record setting and beautiful.  The snow is almost completely gone and the daffodils on the side of my neighbour's house are poking their leaves above ground.  They're always the first thing that blooms in the neighbourhood.
> 
> This morning my neighbour was out warming up his 1934 Chevy pickup truck.  It's a creamy white with red pinstriping, and it purrs when it's running.  It's 6 cylinder and runs on premium gas.  With gas running at $7.43 a gallon here, he says he may not be able to run the truck as much as he would like this summer.  He retired last summer.
> 
> ...


Nothing worse than a SLUMLORD landlord. I've had to deal with a couple in my life time. 

Stick it to 'em.


----------



## 007 (Mar 10, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Oh boy, I can so relate. I am a real doughnut freak and cannot resist a tempting treat like that. Hombre used to get me a box of Krispy Kremes for special occasions but I can't eat just 1 or 2, I want the WHOLE THING!!!!  So we don't buy them anymore.
> 
> But you know what 007? You're a lot younger than me but not exactly a spring chicken anymore and significant obesity isn't a problem for you.  As long as you eat your oatmeal and other healthy diet, I think a guilty pleasure isn't going to do you a lot of harm, if any. I say go for it along with a little common sense.   (Oh, and add a tablespoon or so of freshly ground flaxseed and/or chia seeds to your salad or throw it in somewhere else in your diet and that should help take care of excess bad cholesterol and your not taking the statin any more. You can order fresh whole organic flaxseed from Amazon and we just use a cheap ordinary coffee bean grinder to grind it up. Don't grind more than you will use in a half hour or so though as once ground, it loses a lot of its potency fairly quickly.)  You do not need to grind chia seeds, just consume whole.


I'm 6' 1", lost an inch to old age, but pretty much stay right around 205-210 lbs. I should probably be 180-190 lbs, but to get there I'd have to virtually STARVE, and I just can't bring myself to do that. I'll be 67 this July.

Yeah I've gotten on the smoothie band wagon. I bought a real nice Ninja Nutri Pro mixer that does an excellent job. I usually use a banana, some frozen strawberries or other fruit, some mad hava sweetner, some vanilla flavored whey protein, a big dash of cinnamon and chia seeds, and finish with a couple chunks of ice. I just LOVE them, and have one just about every day. I also like to grab a small handful of walnuts for a snack too, or later at night, popcorn.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 10, 2022)

007 said:


> I've got a real problem going on here... as I struggle daily to eat small portions, healthy food, stay away from processed junk, blah blah blah, and to 'try' and exercise and stay at a healthy weight, and it is a massive battle and it just got harder a few weeks ago. Our little grocery's deli in town here decided to start making their own fresh donuts, and I don't mean just any old donuts, I mean ultra donuts, like ones with maple syrup glazing and Bavarian cream filling or raspberry jelly and such. I can resist them sometimes, but my will power just isn't that strong. So I buy them now and then. I've never been a big one for sweets, but oh what a sinful delight. My goodness.


At a moderate walk (2.8 to 3.2 mph)  You need to walk for an hour and a half to burn off the donut.  So, walk to get your donut?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 10, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Oh boy, I can so relate. I am a real doughnut freak and cannot resist a tempting treat like that. Hombre used to get me a box of Krispy Kremes for special occasions but I can't eat just 1 or 2, I want the WHOLE THING!!!!  So we don't buy them anymore.
> 
> But you know what 007? You're a lot younger than me but not exactly a spring chicken anymore and significant obesity isn't a problem for you.  As long as you eat your oatmeal and other healthy diet, I think a guilty pleasure isn't going to do you a lot of harm, if any. I say go for it along with a little common sense.   (Oh, and add a tablespoon or so of freshly ground flaxseed and/or chia seeds to your salad or throw it in somewhere else in your diet and that should help take care of excess bad cholesterol and your not taking the statin any more. You can order fresh whole organic flaxseed from Amazon and we just use a cheap ordinary coffee bean grinder to grind it up. Don't grind more than you will use in a half hour or so though as once ground, it loses a lot of its potency fairly quickly.)  You do not grind chia seeds, just consume whole.


I think you'll do just fine and enjoy your doughnuts.


----------



## 007 (Mar 10, 2022)

saveliberty said:


> At a moderate walk (2.8 to 3.2 mph)  You need to walk for an hour and a half to burn off the donut.  So, walk to get your donut?


I'd rather hit my gym.

I usually offset the donut by skipping eating something else. I burn around +/- 2400 calories a day with light physical activity so, I try and factor in the donut.


----------



## boedicca (Mar 10, 2022)

007 said:


> I've got a real problem going on here... as I struggle daily to eat small portions, healthy food, stay away from processed junk, blah blah blah, and to 'try' and exercise and stay at a healthy weight, and it is a massive battle and it just got harder a few weeks ago. Our little grocery's deli in town here decided to start making their own fresh donuts, and I don't mean just any old donuts, I mean ultra donuts, like ones with maple syrup glazing and Bavarian cream filling or raspberry jelly and such. I can resist them sometimes, but my will power just isn't that strong. So I buy them now and then. I've never been a big one for sweets, but oh what a sinful delight. My goodness.



Omigawd, a fresh hot donut is one of the best things in the world!   I would skip a couple of meals just to have one of those!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 10, 2022)

Okay I wish to make a formal complaint against 007 and boedicca. Because of their commentary on doughnuts just before I went to store ahead of our possibly impending snowstorm tonight, they forced me to think of doughnuts.

Our store has a great little bakery and makes impressively good doughnuts.

I have to walk through the bakery displays to get to the produce section.

Hombre and I each consumed three freshly baked still warm doughnuts this afternoon.  And of course it's their fault. 

(They were sooooo good!)


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2022)

Morning funny...


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2022)

Well... after seven months of waiting... today is the day the truck is supposed to be here, and I'm not excited in the least, because I honestly don't believe it will be. It's been one delay after another, and I'm betting today will be no different. The day will pass by and no truck.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Mar 11, 2022)

Local dealer wants me to trade in my 2019 for a 2022 but they don't have one to show me. I can't do that.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2022)

SFC Ollie said:


> Local dealer wants me to trade in my 2019 for a 2022 but they don't have one to show me. I can't do that.


Certainly not.

I'm trading in my 2019. I wish it didn't have the dynamic fuel management, or I'd keep it.

There isn't a 2022 on the lot at my dealer either. The only ones that do trickle in are the ones that were ordered, like mine.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 11, 2022)

To 007 and SFC Ollie, when our 2016 Subaru was stolen last summer. It was found but damaged and so infested with drug residue it was labeled a bio hazard. So the insurance company totaled it and when we received the check we needed to replace the car and turn in our rental USAA had provided for a month. This was late July and there was NO new inventory at the Subaru dealership, at least that we could afford. They had just received one 2018 Subaru Legacy, loaded, and they were willing to sell it as a fully inspected, certified used car for the cash we had to spend. It has been a great car and we were so lucky to get it.

The current economy has not been good for many industries and apparently the auto industry is having major setbacks with the price of used cars now off the rails, new cars are not keeping up with demand, and with horrible fuel prices, it's just tough.

But I hope 007's truck arrives today as promised and it is everything he hoped for.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> To 007 and SFC Ollie,
> But I hope 007's truck arrives today as promised and it is everything he hoped for.


Well... I knew I shouldn't get my hopes up and I didn't. I waited until after noon to text, "any time," to my salesman. He texted back that it's still "ESTIMATED" to be delivered BY today, but he hasn't gotten an email notification yet that it's even been loaded onto a transport. He added that sometimes they show up without having been notified that they were loaded on a transport so you just don't know. So... I have no damn idea when this truck will show up, and apparently he doesn't either. Could still be today, could be two months from now. All I do know is this has reached the point of utter absurdity. I asked him how many angry customers he's had to deal with today besides me, and he noted that there's many. I told him I was just frustrated and sorry for being a pain. He said I was fine and not a problem. I've known him now for years. He's been my salesman from the start and I think he's good people, so I won't give him a hard time. He certainly can't do anything about it. He told me last week that the dealer had offered to come and pick their vehicles up with their own transport, and GM told them NO. Now I wonder why that is.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 11, 2022)

007 said:


> Well... I knew I shouldn't get my hopes up and I didn't. I waited until after noon to text, "any time," to my salesman. He texted back that it's still "ESTIMATED" to be delivered BY today, but he hasn't gotten an email notification yet that it's even been loaded onto a transport. He added that sometimes they show up without having been notified that they were loaded on a transport so you just don't know. So... I have no damn idea when this truck will show up, and apparently he doesn't either. Could still be today, could be two months from now. All I do know is this has reached the point of utter absurdity. I asked him how many angry customers he's had to deal with today besides me, and he noted that there's many. I told him I was just frustrated and sorry for being a pain. He said I was fine and not a problem. I've known him now for years. He's been my salesman from the start and I think he's good people, so I won't give him a hard time. He certainly can't do anything about it. He told me last week that the dealer had offered to come and pick their vehicles up with their own transport, and GM told them NO. Now I wonder why that is.


I feel your pain. And anger. And frustration. Trying to get the right stuff for Hombre's recovery for his hip replacement surgery has been one of the most frustrating things I've had to deal with in some time. And even that was less frustrating than the delivery of that truck of yours.


----------



## beautress (Mar 12, 2022)

saveliberty said:


> I'd chat further, but Bella (mom cat) seems antsy to use the computer.


Well, it doesn't take a crystal ball to hope there is a new computer for Bella in her future so you can have full use of your own to visit the USMB Coffee Shop and old friends who think a lot of you, saveliberty.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 12, 2022)

Saturday morning!

Cats should be careful about they wish for too.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## 007 (Mar 12, 2022)

Back is out this morning, horrendous pain. Noticed a tiny bit of pain early yesterday evening when I kind of awkwardly bent over to pick something up, but when I got out of bed this morning the pain began, and bad. Every movement I'm racked with pain, even going to down my legs. If it wasn't for my walking stick, I wouldn't even be able to stand.


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 12, 2022)

007 said:


> I've got a real problem going on here... as I struggle daily to eat small portions, healthy food, stay away from processed junk, blah blah blah, and to 'try' and exercise and stay at a healthy weight, and it is a massive battle and it just got harder a few weeks ago. Our little grocery's deli in town here decided to start making their own fresh donuts, and I don't mean just any old donuts, I mean ultra donuts, like ones with maple syrup glazing and Bavarian cream filling or raspberry jelly and such. I can resist them sometimes, but my will power just isn't that strong. So I buy them now and then. I've never been a big one for sweets, but oh what a sinful delight. My goodness.



I had a similar problem when I was staying at my daughter's house in Toronto for an extended period. Right at the foot of her street, was Dufflet.  One of the best organic bakeries in Canada.  The owner has received numerous awards, been featured in magazines, and her pastries are featured at all of the top restaurants and food stores in Toronto.  

My favourite is the raspberry chocolate truffle cake.  My mouth watered as I typed it.  When family asked me what kind of cake I wanted for my birthday, it's a raspberry truffle chocolate cake from Dufflet.  

Every time I left her house to go downtown, I had to pass Dufflet.  I considered it a "hazzard" and tried to avert my eyes as I passed.  My will power was no stronger than yours.





__





						Dufflet Downtown | Dufflet Pastries
					

From cakes to cookies, and from wedding to celebration cakes, each Dufflet item is hand-crafted from scratch. Her creations feature only premium ingredients, with no hydrogenated fats or oils, nor artificial flavours, colours or preservatives added.




					dufflet.com
				




I would also like to add that my local coffee shop at my end of Queen Street featured cakes from Dufflet, but I went there for their pumpkin muffins.


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 12, 2022)

007 said:


> Back is out this morning, horrendous pain. Noticed a tiny bit of pain early yesterday evening when I kind of awkwardly bent over to pick something up, but when I got out of bed this morning the pain began, and bad. Every movement I'm racked with pain, even going to down my legs. If it wasn't for my walking stick, I wouldn't even be able to stand.



I had a day like that last week.  I had to climb my hands up my thighs to stand up straight.  I spent the day doing nothing, and smoking a lot of pot.  I also took an Alieve, and laid in bed and pulled my knees up to my ears by wrapping my arms around my thighs and pulling them slowly.  I was fine the next day, but every time I moved I could feel the spasms building.

Keep your back warm to promote blood flow through the muscles, and stop the spasms.  The spasms will decrease blood flow and increase your pain.  

When you're feeling better, I would recommend some gentle yoga exercises.  They'll help keep your spine in alignment, strengthen your core muscles to better support your spine, and help you feel better.  

Good wishes and best of luck.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 12, 2022)

So Coffee Shoppers. . .tonight is the night:




. . .or to whatever else you plan to go to tomorrow.


----------



## 007 (Mar 13, 2022)

Back is a tiny bit better this morning. Spent yesterday taking 600mg ibuprofen and a heat pad on the back. Did a little research and found that the heat pad might be making things worse, or just prolonging the pain. Since the pain isn't really muscular, an ice pack is actually what I should be using. Joint swelling is what I need to reduce so I started with a big baggie of ice, and that actually felt good, then used a hot/cold gel pack I have. regardless, I think time is the only thing that's ultimately going to get rid of the pain. Laying down in bed I'm actually pain free, but I'm not laying in bed all day for anything.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 13, 2022)

007 said:


> Back is a tiny bit better this morning. Spent yesterday taking 600mg ibuprofen and a heat pad on the back. Did a little research and found that the heat pad might be making things worse, or just prolonging the pain. Since the pain isn't really muscular, an ice pack is actually what I should be using. Joint swelling is what I need to reduce so I started with a big baggie of ice, and that actually felt good, then used a hot/cold gel pack I have. regardless, I think time is the only thing that's ultimately going to get rid of the pain. Laying down in bed I'm actually pain free, but I'm not laying in bed all day for anything.


Yes back pain sucks, maybe one of the worst chronic pains. At least it is highly unlikely those good doughnuts are the culprit. For his hip, I ordered Hombre a couple of gel packs to use to ice his hip. They are huge and it occurred to me they would be great on a sore back. Took them a couple of days to get here from Amazon.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 13, 2022)

IMO daylight savings time should have started on Friday afternoon instead of early this morning. That would have given us the whole weekend to adjust.  But I still wish they would just pick a time, preferably daylight savings time, set it and leave it year round.  The reason I would pick DST is that it is dark here at 5 p.m. in the wintertime, and Hombre and I don't do dark driving well anymore.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Mar 13, 2022)

Where's Morty?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 14, 2022)

Shawnee_b said:


> Where's Morty?


Who?


----------



## Oddball (Mar 14, 2022)

Though I don't know whether 18,500 people in an arena signals  the return to "normalcy", it's certainly a roaring start.

The four-day extravaganza of games, the mass excitement that comes with them, food, the expo, and reconnecting with some of the super fans you see around the various arenas over the season, made its long-anticipated return...It didn't disappoint.

Though the term "instant classic" is tossed around far too often, this year's final was just that...Two north metro teams that had played one another twice in the regular season (and many players had been playing with and against one other since youth hockey) matched up for the rubber game, with the championship in the balance....Neither program having one the big prize.

A 5-5- tie game and overtime.

And just like that, it's over....Overtime games are like that...Every rush and every turnover could be the last.

Though a little deflating when it's over, always the most worthwhile experience in the end.

Video here...









						Andover beats Maple Grove 6-5 in double OT for boys hockey state title in instant classic
					

In what’s been labeled by many as one of the greatest games in the history of the Boys State Hockey Tournament, Andover beat Maple Grove 6-5 in double overtime Saturday in front of a sellout crowd at Xcel Energy Center.




					www.fox9.com
				




And, of course, the annual All-Hockey Hair Team....Special bonus: the most jaw-dropping save of the whole tournament @ 6:32...


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 15, 2022)

After a beautiful week where all the snow disappeared, it started snowing on Friday at lunchtime, and it went on all weekend.  Saturday when I woke up, Friday's wet snow had frozen and the cars were crackling down the road.  I wanted to go back to bed and stay there, but it warmed up enough to clear the roads by the time we left for Hamilton.  On Monday, we went back to warm and sunny.  All the snow is gone, and the river crested safely.  We expect to get up over 60 degrees by the end of the week.

This is the first weekend I've spent at my daughter's since my birthday, last May.  Her marriage ended during lockdown, and she went from a stay at home mom, to a working single mother.  I used to spend a couple of days with her family every week or two, and we all miss our time spent together.  Both kids are now in school full time, as well. 

Last week I was out at the Over 60 Club - a progressive Euchre game at one of the local halls.  It was fun.  This Thursday is a St. Patrick's Day party.  Everybody at the euchre game was saying they're going to keep their masks, but no one was wearing a mask when they said it.  Nobody has had a cold, the flue or the sniffles even since we've been required to mask up.  We all say we're keeping the masks, but somehow I think that resolve will fall away.

Friday I we have the idiot landlord's Appeal Hearing.  I expect it to go very badly for the Landlord.  First, his agent requested a Hearing and neither the Landlord nor his agent showed up.  The application was dismissed and the Adjudicator told me to get my inspection and file a Tenant's Rights Application.  I did that and the Landlord's agent knew I was doing it but requested the Appeal anyway.  I sent him a copy of the work order and my Application, so he should know he'll that his Application will be dismissed - again.

The Tribunal is 4 months behind in their Hearings - because of the eviction moratoriums during the lockdowns.  The Landlord requested a Hearing and didn't show up, wasting their time and resources.  Now, the Landlord has Appealed the Dismissal, without having looked at the evidence that was sent to him BEFORE the Hearing he dodged, thus wasting the Tribunal's time and resources, yet again.

And while the Landlord has been pointlessly trying to evict me, he has refused to even deal with the work order.  The ESA is already assessing fines and penalties, and he's done nothing.  He's looking at massive fines at this point, and he can never evict me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 15, 2022)

DL, I hope your hearing goes every bit as you expect and that's one annoyance behind you.  I haven't played Euchre in years, had almost forgotten about it. But having fun is good.

We're 19 days post surgery for Hombre's hip replacement, he had a good doctor visit today, he was able to get into and out of the car okay, the PT is going well, our son and I went together to get a great office chair that sits high enough off the floor he can use it without harming his hip replacement so he can entertain himself with his computer again--an early birthday present. All in all a good day.

I am slowly adjusting to DST and that means I have to go to bed now, way earlier than I feel I should. But tomorrow is another day. Good night everybody.


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 16, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> DL, I hope your hearing goes every bit as you expect and that's one annoyance behind you.  I haven't played Euchre in years, had almost forgotten about it. But having fun is good.
> 
> We're 19 days post surgery for Hombre's hip replacement, he had a good doctor visit today, he was able to get into and out of the car okay, the PT is going well, our son and I went together to get a great office chair that sits high enough off the floor he can use it without harming his hip replacement so he can entertain himself with his computer again--an early birthday present. All in all a good day.
> 
> I am slowly adjusting to DST and that means I have to go to bed now, way earlier than I feel I should. But tomorrow is another day. Good night everybody.



It's a whole other level of stress when it's YOUR life being affected.  Although I will admit to looking forward to what the Adjudicator will say to the Landlord's agent tomorrow.  These guys do not suffer fools gladly, and the Landlord's Agent is too stupid to be one person.  

I could fill a page with all of the bullshit I've been through with the idiot agent, who refuses to discuss "maintenance issues".  He only deals with rent arrears.  I told him from day one this was a Tenant's Rights issue and he says he was not retained to deal with tenant's rights, only arrears.  The Landlord refuses to discuss ANYTHING with me because he hired the agent to deal with me.  They think they're being very clever and smart.  

The agent told me if I'd ever attended a Tribunal Hearing in my life before [January 18th], I would have known how strong their case was and that he would have won, if he only his internet had worked properly.  He could have called in.  Many people attended by telephone.  So he's lying.  I've caught him in several lies.

Section 16 of the law REQUIRES the Landlord to negotiate and deal with the Tenant.  To attempt to "mitigate their damages".  All I wanted was a new bathtub and appliances that work.  Now I want thousands of dollars for all the appliances the electrical system fried, and the ESA wants a $1400 fine because he didn't get the work order dealt with before the 30 days were up.  And the Tribunal could fine him $50,000 for his failure to do so.  I'm also asking for the whole building to be inspected and repairs ordered, and there's a lot of work to be done.  

The Adjudicator will rip this guy a new one for wasting their time.  If the Agent had read the evidence before the first hearing, he would never have appealed.  If he had read my letter to him of March 1st, he would have cancelled the Appeal.  Instead, he's wasted their time - again.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 16, 2022)

It has always interested me in how sharing an old cherished movie with my granddaughter or even my kids, they will often comment that nobody does it that way or they don't talk like people talk. It's hard to explain to them how manners and customs and speech in polite company differed when we were young compared to the world they grew up in. Our granddaughter doesn't remember pay phones at all.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 16, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> View attachment 616679


THIS ONE--THE MEME WITH ALL THE COWS--WAS SUPPOSED TO BE CAPTIONED "CAN YOU FIND THE DOG?"


----------



## Oddball (Mar 16, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> THIS ONE--THE MEME WITH ALL THE COWS--WAS SUPPOSED TO BE CAPTIONED "CAN YOU FIND THE DOG?"


yup....took a whole 5 seconds.


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 16, 2022)

My youngest daughter's favourite movie was The Wizard of Oz.  She watched it so often she could recite the dialogue right along with the actors.  I recorded it to watch with her children when they came for the weekend, and ever since, Aurora asks me to put it on every time she's here.

Aurora shared HER favourite movie with me this past weekend.  Disney's Sleeping Beauty.  While watching the credits, I noted that the Disney movie is based on the Tchaikovsky Ballet.  I knew it used the music from the ballet, but the ballet's storyline as well.  The National Ballet of Canada is performing Tchaikovsky's Sleeping Beauty ballet in Toronto starting next week.  The keep sending me video of the fairies bestowing their gifts to further entice me.  

I tried to talk my friend into going with me.  Two tickets, plus transportation, etc., would be well over $200.  My friend was appalled at the price of tickets ($75 - $300), but I pointed out that payroll includes the entire orchestra, the entire corps of dancers, all of the backstage staff,  which is why live theatre costs so much.  

She agreed to go to Swan Lake in June, and I'll go for Rush Seats.  Line up 9:00 am on the morning of.  When the box office opens at 11:00, buy two tickets for $40 each - cash.  The last time I did this, we ended up in the Director's Box - a $300 ticket, for $30 each.  You run the risk that the tickets will be sold out and there are no rush seats available.  A certain number of tickets are held for cast families, VIP's, or press.   Those unclaimed go for Rush Seats.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 16, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> My youngest daughter's favourite movie was The Wizard of Oz.  She watched it so often she could recite the dialogue right along with the actors.  I recorded it to watch with her children when they came for the weekend, and ever since, Aurora asks me to put it on every time she's here.
> 
> Aurora shared HER favourite movie with me this past weekend.  Disney's Sleeping Beauty.  While watching the credits, I noted that the Disney movie is based on the Tchaikovsky Ballet.  I knew it used the music from the ballet, but the ballet's storyline as well.  The National Ballet of Canada is performing Tchaikovsky's Sleeping Beauty ballet in Toronto starting next week.  The keep sending me video of the fairies bestowing their gifts to further entice me.
> 
> ...


Yep. The days when we paid $2 for a ticket to an Elvis concert are long gone.


----------



## 007 (Mar 16, 2022)

Oddball said:


> yup....took a whole 5 seconds.


Gittin' slow in my old days. Didn't notice it until you posted this.

Still no truck... if you can believe it... I can't.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 16, 2022)

007 said:


> Gittin' slow in my old days. Didn't notice it until you posted this.
> 
> Still no truck... if you can believe it... I can't.


I feel your pain. After struggling through the vagaries of all the stuff we've had to order for Hombre's hip replacement and getting it all properly installed, dealing with missing parts or misrepresentations of what we could expect, etc. it is maddening. So I know what you are feeling and probably much more so because it has gone on for so long.

Right now Hombre is trying to figure out how Amazon messed up his order for Folgers coffee - we have already received four HUGE canisters of coffee and are advised that probably four more are on their way. And he was charged twice. At least Amazon is pretty easy to do business with and helpful in untangling screw ups.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Mar 16, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> THIS ONE--THE MEME WITH ALL THE COWS--WAS SUPPOSED TO BE CAPTIONED "CAN YOU FIND THE DOG?"


Thought so, and yes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 16, 2022)

This one is still amazing to me.


----------



## 007 (Mar 16, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> This one is still amazing to me.
> 
> View attachment 616923


Yeah that one is spooky weird.

Fourth day my back has been killing me too. Bent down kinda sideways the other day and felt a little catch, nothing bad, but I immediately knew, yep, here it comes. Felt fine the rest of the day but when I got out of bed the next morning, the pain just grew until I could barely stand, and wouldn't if it hadn't been for my trusty walking stick. Been feeling a tiny bit better each day, but seriously, a TINY bit.

Was able to get out and get a NEW PHONE today though. Story behind that is, my cable was on the blink for an entire day. Woke up and the modem wasn't permitting data up and down. It had a connection but it was jammed. Technician came today and said that the second time he'd seen that in the past two days and thought it had something to do with an update. He did a hard reset and it kicked right back on. BUT, in the meantime, I had "mobile hotspot" on my Verizon smart phone so I turned that on. Was very easy to sign the laptop and the ROKU for TV onto it so I had it all, but, I ate what little bit of data I had on my old plan pretty quick. So Verizon sent me a message saying they'd added another gig but charged me $15. Well, I got online and went to my Verizon account and changed my old, OLD plan to a new one with 5G unlimited data and hotspot, and that was all fine and dandy but, my little old Samsung Galaxy S9 did not have 5G capabilities, so I was paying for a new data plan but I couldn't really take advantage of it, on my phone anyway. So off to the Verizon store I went today and picked up a new Samsung Galaxy S22 Plus, and got a $700 discount with my old phone as a trade in, which the gal said she never saw S9's anymore... lol... but the new phone is larger, doesn't fit as well in pockets, but it's a beauty, better battery life, better screen, better blah, blah, blah. If it's half as nice a phone as the S9 was, I'll be happy, because even though that phone was getting up there in years, it still worked a champ. I never had one single problem with it, and the battery would still hold a pretty decent charge. Anyway, was very happy with the deal and huge discount. The gal also said that they were starting to run low on phones and that once they're gone, she didn't have any idea when they'd be able to get more, so the timing of getting a new phone probably couldn't have been better.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Mar 16, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Who?


Mortimer. Haven seen much lately


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 16, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Yep. The days when we paid $2 for a ticket to an Elvis concert are long gone.



I'm going back to the days before my youngest was born, when we were first married, and we used to go to the Forum at Ontario Place for the concerts.  It was $6 to get into Ontario Place, for all the attractions, including the concerts.  It was a cheap night out.  

They tore down the Forum, with its cozy atmosphere and grassy slope seating and replaced it with the Molson Amphitheatre - a covered block of concrete and ugliness.  Top seats for the upcoming Miranda Lambert concert are over $300 a seat.  The cheapest seats are over $60.00 each.

That's when we stopped going to concerts.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 16, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> I'm going back to the days before my youngest was born, when we were first married, and we used to go to the Forum at Ontario Place for the concerts.  It was $6 to get into Ontario Place, for all the attractions, including the concerts.  It was a cheap night out.
> 
> They tore down the Forum, with its cozy atmosphere and grassy slope seating and replaced it with the Molson Amphitheatre - a covered block of concrete and ugliness.  Top seats for the upcoming Miranda Lambert concert are over $300 a seat.  The cheapest seats are over $60.00 each.
> 
> That's when we stopped going to concerts.


That's it. Hombre and I aren't destitute by any means but we do have to budget our money and live within our means. And there really aren't any celebrities I think enough of to spend that kind of money to go see these days. I'll just enjoy them on our CDs and movie collection and on TV.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 16, 2022)

Shawnee_b said:


> Mortimer. Haven seen much lately


Oh, I should have known. He shows up here every so often, posts some pics, and then disappears again. He hasn't popped in for some time now though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 16, 2022)

Good night, afternoon, morning wherever you are darlinks. I really do love you guys. May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here. Meanwhile we pray or send positive vibes or keep vigil for:

Harper, the inspiration for the vigil list.
Kat for wellness
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Nosmo King for healing and health & wholeness.
Beautress for continued recovery & wholeness.
Dragonlady for the best possible outcome for her knee.
Ringel - for continued healing and wellness.
Beautress's friend for comfort/healing.
Mindful's daughter for continued wellness.
Dragonlady's son and family and her sister for relief/wellness.
Big Black Dog for the very best treatment and outcome for the rest of his days.
SFC Ollie for health and wellness.
Hombre for successful rehab and continued progress with his new hip.
007 for relief from back pain.

And we keep the light on so others who have been away can find their way back and we hope they will.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 16, 2022)

Well this was a fun day, been having off and on problems with my modem/router over the last couple of weeks with it getting worse over the last couple of days.  It would drop the internet for a while then pick it back up, repeated all day long.  So I picked up a new modem (only, already have a router), dayamn prices have gone way up.  Didn't even look at the $400 - $500 ones, settled on a very good Motorola for almost $200.  Of course when I get it all hooked up I get nothing, no internet, played with it for a half hour then called Comcast.........  Internet outage in my area......  Just had to be, right? 
Finally got it activated then took an hour to figure out how to get the wifi to work.  Still haven't been able to get on the Motorola Admin site to set up my preferred security settings.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 16, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> I feel your pain. After struggling through the vagaries of all the stuff we've had to order for Hombre's hip replacement and getting it all properly installed, dealing with missing parts or misrepresentations of what we could expect, etc. it is maddening. So I know what you are feeling and probably much more so because it has gone on for so long.
> 
> Right now Hombre is trying to figure out how Amazon messed up his order for Folgers coffee - we have already received four HUGE canisters of coffee and are advised that probably four more are on their way. And he was charged twice. At least Amazon is pretty easy to do business with and helpful in untangling screw ups.


Foxfyre I hate to be the pessimist amongst the group but when it comes to the coffee, I don't know if I would get rid of it... The way the world is coffee may well be a valued commodity to barter with or sell out right if it's possibly not available in the stores... Trading and bartering  may be a valuable skill to draw upon...
It's not going to cost you anything to put it under the bed, and you don't have to feed it... 
I don't know, maybe I just think weird...




Foxfyre said:


> This one is still amazing to me.
> 
> View attachment 616923


absolutely amazing...


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 17, 2022)

Ridgerunner said:


> Foxfyre I hate to be the pessimist amongst the group but when it comes to the coffee, I don't know if I would get rid of it... The way the world is coffee may well be a valued commodity to barter with or sell out right if it's possibly not available in the stores... Trading and bartering  may be a valuable skill to draw upon...
> It's not going to cost you anything to put it under the bed, and you don't have to feed it...
> I don't know, maybe I just think weird...
> 
> ...


I've thought of that too Ridgerunner. Hombre is funny about these things sometimes and just a tad OCD if things aren't as he envisioned or plotted out in his head. But I think if the expiration date isn't too short, we'll use the coffee. We go through a can pretty fast.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 17, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> Well this was a fun day, been having off and on problems with my modem/router over the last couple of weeks with it getting worse over the last couple of days.  It would drop the internet for a while then pick it back up, repeated all day long.  So I picked up a new modem (only, already have a router), dayamn prices have gone way up.  Didn't even look at the $400 - $500 ones, settled on a very good Motorola for almost $200.  Of course when I get it all hooked up I get nothing, no internet, played with it for a half hour then called Comcast.........  Internet outage in my area......  Just had to be, right?
> Finally got it activated then took an hour to figure out how to get the wifi to work.  Still haven't been able to get on the Motorola Admin site to set up my preferred security settings.


With Comcasts new internet/phone modem I don't need any additional router?


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 17, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> With Comcasts new internet/phone modem I don't need any additional router?


I buy my own so I don't pay the monthly rental fee.


----------



## 007 (Mar 17, 2022)

Here we go. I've been holding my breath for this truck to get here BEFORE the FED raises interest rates, but, I'm losing. They raised interest rates a quarter of a percent yesterday with six more planned for this year. Now I'm starting to get pissed this truck isn't here yet.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 17, 2022)

This is a good day to stay home, it's cool, dreary and it's St Pats day.........  I don't have to deal with revelers.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 17, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> This is a good day to stay home, it's cool, dreary and it's St Pats day.........  I don't have to deal with revelers.........


Hombre has PT this afternoon but the therapist comes to the house. I do have to go to the grocery store though. Not my favorite thing to do, especially with prices so high now.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## 007 (Mar 17, 2022)

My Great grandfathers name was Kirkpatrick. However this apparently is Scandinavian, not Irish. Our family is majority Scandinavian, then it divides up between many other European countries of origin, kinda Heinz 57, as I'm sure many others are as well. Yes there is Irish in there, but just a small percentage. One thing is cool though, I'm as much Native American as Elizabeth Warren is...


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 17, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> That's it. Hombre and I aren't destitute by any means but we do have to budget our money and live within our means. And there really aren't any celebrities I think enough of to spend that kind of money to go see these days. I'll just enjoy them on our CDs and movie collection and on TV.



Same here.  I would love to take Aurora to see Sleeping Beauty at the National, but at $75 a ticket for the cheap seats, plus travel and meals in Toronto, it's a lot more money than just picking the kids up at home and taking them to the theatre, like when we lived there.  I think I went to one concert at the Molson Amplitheatre and hated it.  They were giving out free tickets at work - Melissa Etheridge.  They covered the whole area in concrete, with hard seats.  Whole other experience from a blanket on the grass with a picnic basket.

Today is 67 degrees and high wispy clouds in a blue sky.   Last weekend I was walking downtown at supper time, and at least 40 V-formations of birds flew overhead, each with more than 30 birds some with close to 100 individuals.  Ducks, geese, swans.  We've have Tundra Swans, Mute Swans, Trumpeter Swans, ducks of every description and size, geese.  All the local photographers are out at the lakes, and inlets taking pictures and putting them on our FaceBook page.


Hard to believe it was snowing 5 days ago.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 17, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> and just a tad OCD if things aren't as he envisioned


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 17, 2022)

I recall my first concert was "Frampton Comes Alive" .. way back when ..  in Anaheim, California and I thought the $10.00 dollar price was outrageous...   

Turned out, it was well worth it... 😃
.


----------



## 007 (Mar 17, 2022)

UPDATE: Found a GM insider forum where there's GM employees that have some sort of back door to access info on your vehicle by VIN. Guy checked mine and it says it's "loaded" and "dispatched." So all excited I called my salesman and he confirmed his info says it's been loaded on a transport also, but the transports have a satellite transponder on them and he can watch where it physically is, and he said it's still in the plant parking lot in Flint, MI. Well that was back around 3:00PM, so maybe by now it's on the road. I hate to get my hopes, again, but this time it does appear that it SHOULD be on it's way. Oh glory day. Can't wait to post a pic of it here. You all probably think this is all a big fairy tale by now...


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 18, 2022)

007 said:


> My Great grandfathers name was Kirkpatrick. However this apparently is Scandinavian, not Irish. Our family is majority Scandinavian, then it divides up between many other European countries of origin, kinda Heinz 57, as I'm sure many others are as well. Yes there is Irish in there, but just a small percentage. One thing is cool though, I'm as much Native American as Elizabeth Warren is...


We always assumed we had strong Irish roots, but doing serious genealogy with our family, I have found a few Irish connections but not much. Mostly English, German, Austrian and a strong Scottish connection through my maternal grandmother. But hey, if Elizabeth Warren can be Native American, all of us can be Irish. At least on St. Paddy's day.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 18, 2022)

007 said:


> UPDATE: Found a GM insider forum where there's GM employees that have some sort of back door to access info on your vehicle by VIN. Guy checked mine and it says it's "loaded" and "dispatched." So all excited I called my salesman and he confirmed his info says it's been loaded on a transport also, but the transports have a satellite transponder on them and he can watch where it physically is, and he said it's still in the plant parking lot in Flint, MI. Well that was back around 3:00PM, so maybe by now it's on the road. I hate to get my hopes, again, but this time it does appear that it SHOULD be on it's way. Oh glory day. Can't wait to post a pic of it here. You all probably think this is all a big fairy tale by now...


No, I believe it exists. Right up there with Santa Claus and unicorns. . . or maybe Bigfoot or the Loch Ness Monster?  Kidding of course. At least you are able to get a little excited again now.


----------



## 007 (Mar 18, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> No, I believe it exists. Right up there with Santa Claus and unicorns. . . or maybe Bigfoot or the Loch Ness Monster?  Kidding of course. At least you are able to get a little excited again now.


Well here's a new twist. I'm able to "PING" my truck with the "My Chevrolet" app. It has "locate vehicle," in case you parked in a large unfamiliar parking lot and forgot where, or God forbid it was stolen, etc, it will pinpoint it's location, and it IS IN WISCONSIN, and in fact headed towards the dealer as we speak, and not that far away, so it SHOULD BE THERE TODAY. I've already spoken with my salesman and he said they'd hop right on it and get it prepped immediately, and I can pick it up tomorrow. Paper work is even ready to sign. So yes, I'm excited, even though I said I wouldn't be. Been a LOOOOOONG wait.

P.S. I believe in Bigfoot. I believe a friend and I HEARD one bellow late one night deep in the river bottoms... but that's a story for another time.


----------



## 007 (Mar 18, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> We always assumed we had strong Irish roots, but doing serious genealogy with our family, I have found a few Irish connections but not much. Mostly English, German, Austrian and a strong Scottish connection through my maternal grandmother. But hey, if Elizabeth Warren can be Native American, all of us can be Irish. At least on St. Paddy's day.


Sounds like we have much of the same ethnic ancestry. English and German were the other prominent regions for us too.


----------



## 007 (Mar 18, 2022)

OK... *I WILL NOT SLEEP TONIGHT*... my salesman just took this pic of Big Red arriving at the dealer... and I'm about ready to jump out of my skin...


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 18, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> But hey, if Elizabeth Warren can be Native American, all of us can be Irish. At least on St. Paddy's day.


Does that mean I can be Hawaiian on King Kamehameha Day?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 18, 2022)

007 said:


> OK... *I WILL NOT SLEEP TONIGHT*... my salesman just took this pic of Big Red arriving at the dealer... and I'm about ready to jump out of my skin...


Yay!!!


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 18, 2022)

Today's Hearing was so much fun that I needed to lay back and have a cigarette when it was over.  

The Landlord turned up with a new paralegal a young guy - a real pit bull who was so aggressive and bullying that I will not be going into a meeting room alone with him again.  There was no negotiation.  There was him making demands and snarling threats when I refused his "offer".  

Then he lied to me.  Anyone who has read my posts knows I get real bitchy when people lie to me.  I used to tell my kids "When you lie to me, you're telling me you think I'm stupid, to my face.  You think I'm too stupid to see through the lie".

He told me that the Landlord had "handled" the ESA.  I told him that I spoke to the ESA yesterday (true), and they told me that neither than Landlord nor anyone else, had contacted them in regard to this work order since the Landlord's initial call to them in February.  The Landlord said he would hire an electrician to deal with it, but no one had contacted them, and not permits had been applied for or issued.   While the Landlord may have spoken to/contracted with the electrical firm, they have not visited the property, nor have they contacted the ESA.  Nothing has been "handled".  

Furthermore, this Adjudicator who reminded me of Kim Wexler in Better Call Saul had no interest in my Tenant's Application.  She was only dealing with the Landlord's claim that I owed him X  on no evidence, and my claim that I didn't owe him that amount based on a schedule of all payments made including dates, amounts, and months that I paid for, with photocopies of receipts.  If the amount the Landlord claims is not correct, - case dismissed.

Adjudicator:  I don't see a reason why I shouldn't dismiss your (the Landlord's) Application.  Is there some reason you're not aware of the Rules of Evidence and Deadlines?  

The Landlord's agent flashed the Landlords hand written notebook at the camera and said "It's all here", but the Adjudicator reminded him that the technology exists to scan these things and submit them as evidence.  That's when she made the Rules of Evidence comment.

I come from private practice.  I had my evidence in 12 days before the Hearing, with copies to the other side.  I followed up by telephone to make sure they got it.  

When our hearing resumed after the second negotiating session.  The Landlord's agent raised his hand and said the Landlord was "withdrawing his Application".  Sadly, they had turned off their camera so I was robbed of the pleasure of seeing the looks on their faces when they admitted defeat.

After I thanked the Adjudicator and politely exited the Hearing, I whooped, I hollared, and I danced around the living room, frightening the cat.  The look on her face was priceless!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 18, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> Today's Hearing was so much fun that I needed to lay back and have a cigarette when it was over.
> 
> The Landlord turned up with a new paralegal a young guy - a real pit bull who was so aggressive and bullying that I will not be going into a meeting room alone with him again.  There was no negotiation.  There was him making demands and snarling threats when I refused his "offer".
> 
> ...


It's always good to hear about when when somebody has a really good day.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 19, 2022)

Hey Foxy, I took your advice and just ordered a mobile phone from Amazon.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 19, 2022)

Saturday morning!

I'll just leave this here.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 19, 2022)

Dajjal said:


> Hey Foxy, I took your advice and just ordered a mobile phone from Amazon.


Great. Hope it works for you without any hassle. Do they assign a telephone number for it?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 19, 2022)

Waiting impatiently for 007 to report that he drove his new truck home.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 19, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Great. Hope it works for you without any hassle. Do they assign a telephone number for it?


I have no idea how it works, I hope it comes with a comprehensive manual.


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 19, 2022)

Dajjal said:


> I have no idea how it works, I hope it comes with a comprehensive manual.



Find a 9 year old child.  He/She will teach you how to use it, no problem.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 19, 2022)

Hey beautress i noticed you put a like to this post of mine,





__





						I Had A Change of Username Again
					

Yep. THIS is how leftists see the Vegetable   Not me!  It is FJB/Doctors Wife/Potterhead who wants to have sex with Joe Biden



					www.usmessageboard.com
				





did you do so cause you like the music of duran duran? how bout you Foxfyre,do you like duran duran?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 19, 2022)

Well worth your time...





__





						Mama Moose Turns Man's Garden Into A Nursery
					





					www.microsoftnewskids.com


----------



## SFC Ollie (Mar 19, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Waiting impatiently for 007 to report that he drove his new truck home.


Might be out for a joy ride.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 19, 2022)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Hey beautress i noticed you put a like to this post of mine,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly never heard of them. If I've ever heard it, I didn't know who it was.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 19, 2022)

Ridgerunner said:


> Well worth your time...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it. I think gallantwarrior might not be so impressed. He didn't much appreciate when a moose moved in with his goats.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 19, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Honestly never heard of them. If I've ever heard it, I didn't know who it was.


wow you must not have lsitened to much music in the 80's then.

you going to tell me you dont know the song a VIEW TO A KILL or HUNGRY LIKE THE WOLF?


----------



## 007 (Mar 19, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Waiting impatiently for 007 to report that he drove his new truck home.


Kind of a chilly, rotten day this morning, little windy, but I made my way up to the dealer, dropping off the white 2019 and the big red beast sitting behind it...





This thing reminds me of my old 1996 GMC that had the lift kit on it. You have climb up into this thing too. Must be a foot and half up...





Finally sitting at it's new home...





Already ordered black nerf bar side steps for it because climbing up into it is ridiculous, and a K&N high flow air filter, and I have black CHEVROLET lettering left over from the black stripe kit for the white truck that came with it, that I think will work perfect on the red truck tailgate.

Now comes the BUT... there's things on the truck that DON'T WORK, that are listed right on the window sticker, that says to be installed later. One is the steering wheel heat. I never used it on the white truck so don't care. Second thing is the heating and cooling of the front seats. That's a big one, I use that. Last is the front and rear collision sensors don't work. That's really handy also. All this because of the still raging chip shortage. I'm surprised the wireless charging pad in it works. It is cool it has a HEADS UP DISPLAY like my 2017 Camaro had, and the info in the dash infotainment system has some new stuff, and the dash is a little different. Most of the dash behind the steering wheel is LED display. Anyway, the salesman says they hear it will probably be around July or August that those first things mentioned will be installed. But here's a good BUT, the best part is, this truck has NO FUNNY STUFF FUEL MANAGEMENT IN IT. It runs on all 8 cylinders, all the time, like it should, and it has a bullet proof Allison 6 speed transmission, a huge 14 bolt rear end with a locker and 3:73 gears, I mean this truck is built to work, but it rides awesome. Stiff but velvet smooth on a nice road. I love it. I'm so glad to get rid of the white Silverado with it's DFM funny stuff shutting down engine cylinders and knowing those engines have lifter problems I could do cart wheels... if my back didn't hurt... LOL


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 19, 2022)

Dajjal said:


> I have no idea how it works, I hope it comes with a comprehensive manual.


Maybe your sister can give you a crash course?


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 19, 2022)

007 said:


> Kind of a chilly, rotten day this morning, little windy, but I made my way up to the dealer, dropping off the white 2019 and the big red beast sitting behind it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So happy for you. Believing in those unicorns paid off. 

But yeah, you need running boards or something.  With my physical limitations these days I would never be able to get in it.  If you can't get the equipment you need right away, here's a suggestion  :


----------



## 007 (Mar 19, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> So happy for you. Believing in those unicorns paid off.
> 
> But yeah, you need running boards or something.  With my physical limitations these days I would never be able to get in it.  If you can't get the equipment you need right away, here's a suggestion  :
> View attachment 618558


Have these on order...









						Ionic 4  Curved Black Nerf Bars IAS-40-23300 | RealTruck
					

IAS-40-23300 Ionic 4" Curved Black Nerf Bars is on sale at RealTruck with a Low Price Guarantee and free shipping! Check out specific images and videos to make the perfect buying decision.




					realtruck.com


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 19, 2022)

Meanwhile, pay attention guys. The latest thing in men's fashion:


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 20, 2022)

Dajjal said:


> I have no idea how it works, I hope it comes with a comprehensive manual.


Sir this gets under my skin to even say this, but any question you might have re: your phone more than likely can be answered on YouTube or  your search machine of your choice...

best of luck...


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 20, 2022)

007 said:


> Have these on order...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, I have just been looking into sim cards on google, and frankly I am not much wiser.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 20, 2022)

I may be all wet, but I think the Sim Card needs to come from the Telephone service provider... I don't know who you have in the UK, but here big names are T-Mobile, AT&T etc. etc...


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 20, 2022)

Ridgerunner said:


> I may be all wet, but I think the Sim Card needs to come from the Telephone service provider... I don't know who you have in the UK, but here big names are T-Mobile, AT&T etc. etc...


I just purchased a sim free, pay as you go phone. But from what I have read so far I am not sure which card to buy. I don't want one that expires in a month. As I will probably only rarely use the phone. I also don't understand how you top up the phone after you run out of credit.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 20, 2022)

Dajjal said:


> But from what I have read so far I am not sure which card to buy. I don't want one that expires in a month. As I will probably only rarely use the phone. I also don't understand how you top up the phone after you run out of credit.


Way beyond my paygrade... Best of luck...


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 20, 2022)

It has to easier than complicated or fellars like you and I wouldn't be spending money with them... Afterall we are their bread and butter or Fish & Chips as the case might be...


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 20, 2022)

Ridgerunner said:


> It has to easier than complicated or fellars like you and I wouldn't be spending money with them... Afterall we are their bread and butter or Fish & Chips as the case might be...


I have decided to take the phone to a local phone shop and ask them if they can explain it all, and sell me an appropriate sim card.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 20, 2022)

Dajjal said:


> I have decided to take the phone to a local phone shop and ask them if they can explain it all, and sell me an appropriate sim card.


Sounds like good solid plan... The older I get, the more I need to do this... Ask for help...


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 20, 2022)

Dajjal said:


> I have decided to take the phone to a local phone shop and ask them if they can explain it all, and sell me an appropriate sim card.


Good plan. As Ridgerunner pointed out, there comes a time for us older folks that these things don't come quite so naturally as they seem to for the younger generation who has grown up with them. I seem to have a natural aptitude for some electronic things that are just bewildering to Hombre and others of my older friends and family, but I still often need help. And asking for help from somebody who has the information is usually the shortest route to get to where we need to be. 

By the way, that new phone of yours needs to have a phone number assigned. I have no clue how to accomplish that on a pay as you go phone either over here or in the U.K.  But a shop owner who deals in these things can give you advice there.


----------



## 007 (Mar 20, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Meanwhile, pay attention guys. The latest thing in men's fashion:
> 
> View attachment 618561


I've seen that before. Still makes me almost vomit.

Some good news, my back feels much better today.


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 20, 2022)

Ridgerunner said:


> Sounds like good solid plan... The older I get, the more I need to do this... Ask for help...



When I first started working with computers in law offices, I was a techno-wizard, writing my own simple apps, dazzling my employers, and picking up extra income teaching classes for Minolta Computers.  I was one of two people in the big Bay Street firm I worked at, outside of the IT Department, who was allowed create documents and upload files to the Firm's Electronic Closing website.

Today, I have an iPhone, as does my youngest.  My oldest has a Android Phone and I can't tell you how many times I've accidentally hung up on her husband while attempting to answer her phone.  I have an Instagram account I've never used because I can't figure out how, and I can't imagine what I'd do with it if I could.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 20, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> When I first started working with computers in law offices, I was a techno-wizard, writing my own simple apps, dazzling my employers, and picking up extra income teaching classes for Minolta Computers.  I was one of two people in the big Bay Street firm I worked at, outside of the IT Department, who was allowed create documents and upload files to the Firm's Electronic Closing website.
> 
> Today, I have an iPhone, as does my youngest.  My oldest has a Android Phone and I can't tell you how many times I've accidentally hung up on her husband while attempting to answer her phone.  I have an Instagram account I've never used because I can't figure out how, and I can't imagine what I'd do with it if I could.


Hombre and I have never had smart phones that were not Android, mostly because you can get a good Android phone that does pretty much what an Iphone does and it is more affordable for us.


----------



## boedicca (Mar 20, 2022)

I just finished the dough for two loaves of dill bread.  In a few hours, I'll have some delish loaves!

That counterbalances my horrible coffee experience this morning in which I accidentally dropped a claritin in my cappuccino.  Bleah.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 20, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Good plan. As Ridgerunner pointed out, there comes a time for us older folks that these things don't come quite so naturally as they seem to for the younger generation who has grown up with them. I seem to have a natural aptitude for some electronic things that are just bewildering to Hombre and others of my older friends and family, but I still often need help. And asking for help from somebody who has the information is usually the shortest route to get to where we need to be.
> 
> By the way, that new phone of yours needs to have a phone number assigned. I have no clue how to accomplish that on a pay as you go phone either over here or in the U.K.  But a shop owner who deals in these things can give you advice there.


Hi, I just received my phone, and it is a nasty little plastic thingy with brief instructions. From those instructions I discovered I need a sim card, which contains the phone number, and a memory card too. I am inclined not to bother with it, but it was very cheap, and you get what you pay for.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 20, 2022)

boedicca said:


> I just finished the dough for two loaves of dill bread.  In a few hours, I'll have some delish loaves!
> 
> That counterbalances my horrible coffee experience this morning in which I accidentally dropped a claritin in my cappuccino.  Bleah.


Yuck on Clariton flavored coffee. But oh my some fresh baked bread would be good. I may have to go make some. See what you caused?


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 20, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Hombre and I have never had smart phones that were not Android, mostly because you can get a good Android phone that does pretty much what an Iphone does and it is more affordable for us.



My ex and I got our first cell phones when we lived in Toronto and were making decent money.  Bell offered us the choice of a free Blackberry or a free iPhone.  I took the Blackberry because I wanted email, and iPhone wasn't offering an email app when they first came out, and my husband got the iPhone for the camera.  We already had Bell Cable, Internet and 2 land lines, so I think they were just desperate for us not to go to Rogers.

My law firm gave all the support staff iPod Shuffles for Staff Appreciation Day, so I already had an extensive library of music from iTunes.  And I had loaded our CD's onto the iTunes app on our home computer. 

My next cell phone was an iPhone and so is my current phone.  If we were still married, we wouldn't be buying two of them that's for sure.  I considered an Android, but then I'd be losing all of the music I've bought over the past 15+ years. 

I do find the iPhones last longer than the Androids.  My ex had his original iPhone and it still worked, when we split up in 2015.  It wouldn't run any of the new apps or games, but it was good for phone, text messages and email.  It was so old he dubbed it "T-Rex". 

My first iPhone lasted me 10 years, but fell victim to the crappy power system here in 2019.  I currently have a 10X which is fully paid for, and which I see no need to replace for the foreseeable future, unless the CPU gets fried.  As a music lover, iTunes is the best $10.99 I spend in a month.

I hope to pay cash for my next iPhone.  The Tab and the mandatory 10 Gig DataPlan for it cost me $150 a month.  The 2 gig plan I'm currently on costs me $50 a month, so the 2 year plan cost me $2400 for the phone.  I can buy a new iPhone for $700.   I need that additional $1700 a whole lot more than the Rogers Family.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 20, 2022)

Dajjal said:


> Hi, I just received my phone, and it is a nasty little plastic thingy with brief instructions. From those instructions I discovered I need a sim card, which contains the phone number, and a memory card too. I am inclined not to bother with it, but it was very cheap, and you get what you pay


True but you didn't have a phone before and if all you need is a phone for emergencies and receive a texted code from a website, you don't need much. The sim cards I think are really cheap. Not sure about the memory card.


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 20, 2022)

boedicca said:


> I just finished the dough for two loaves of dill bread.  In a few hours, I'll have some delish loaves!
> 
> That counterbalances my horrible coffee experience this morning in which I accidentally dropped a claritin in my cappuccino.  Bleah.



That would ruin my entire day.  Cappuccino is such a rare treat for me at this time of year, that it would break my heart to spoil it like this, knowing it'll be weeks before I get another crack at it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 20, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> My ex and I got our first cell phones when we lived in Toronto and were making decent money.  Bell offered us the choice of a free Blackberry or a free iPhone.  I took the Blackberry because I wanted email, and iPhone wasn't offering an email app when they first came out, and my husband got the iPhone for the camera.  We already had Bell Cable, Internet and 2 land lines, so I think they were just desperate for us not to go to Rogers.
> 
> My law firm gave all the support staff iPod Shuffles for Staff Appreciation Day, so I already had an extensive library of music from iTunes.  And I had loaded our CD's onto the iTunes app on our home computer.
> 
> ...


Not sure what we'll get next but we do need to upgrade. Our phones are so old now they don't hold a charge well and have developed some other unpleasant quirks. I started out with an old, heavy clunky Motorola cell phone that did nothing but make and receive phone calls if I happened to be in a Verizon covered area. It was costly then but I used it in my work and it was worth it. Eventually the Verizon people asked me what would persuade me to give up that old analog phone.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 20, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> That would ruin my entire day.  Cappuccino is such a rare treat for me at this time of year, that it would break my heart to spoil it like this, knowing it'll be weeks before I get another crack at it.


I suspect Boe makes her own.


----------



## boedicca (Mar 20, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Yuck on Clariton flavored coffee. But oh my some fresh baked bread would be good. I may have to go make some. See what you caused?


 

Dill bread is so delish!   My mom used to make is quite often when I was a kid, so it feels extra homey to me.


----------



## boedicca (Mar 20, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> I suspect Boe makes her own.



I do! I handcraft my cappucinnos daily.  At this point, I could easily be a barrista, if I could stand dealing with the public.


----------



## boedicca (Mar 20, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> That would ruin my entire day.  Cappuccino is such a rare treat for me at this time of year, that it would break my heart to spoil it like this, knowing it'll be weeks before I get another crack at it.



I suspect I will have horrible flashbacks for quite some time....


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 20, 2022)

boedicca said:


> Dill bread is so delish!   My mom used to make is quite often when I was a kid, so it feels extra homey to me.


Do you use all dill seed or throw in some fresh dill?  Not always easy to get around here.


----------



## boedicca (Mar 20, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Do you use all dill seed or throw in some fresh dill?  Not always easy to get around here.



I use dill seed.  The recipe is what is often referred to as "Grandmother's Dill Bread".  It has cottage cheese and dried minced onion as well.


----------



## boedicca (Mar 20, 2022)

The dill bread loaves are rising - eta to pop in the oven is 35-40 min.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 20, 2022)

Oh well........  That problem I thought was my old modem/router combo turned out to be something muuuuuuuuuuch cheaper and I should have checked it first.  I know better.
Turns out it was the two way splitter going bad, an $8 part.  Since I don't even have cable TV I just disconnected the splitter and ran the internet cable direct to the wall outlet, problem fixed.  To look on the bright side I now have a much faster upload/download and much more secure home network.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 20, 2022)

boedicca said:


> I use dill seed.  The recipe is what is often referred to as "Grandmother's Dill Bread".  It has cottage cheese and dried minced onion as well.


Interesting, My recipe doesn't call for onion but I bet that would be good. Do you use half whole wheat flour or all whole wheat or no whole wheat?


----------



## boedicca (Mar 20, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Interesting, My recipe doesn't call for onion but I bet that would be good. Do you use half whole wheat flour or all whole wheat or no whole wheat?



I use unbleached bread flour:

1 package Active Dry Yeast
1/4 cup warm Water
1 cup small curd Cottage Cheese
1 tablespoon melted Butter
2 tablespoon Minced Dried Onions
2 teaspoons dried Dill Seed
1 teaspoon Salt
1/4 teaspoon Baking Soda
1 Egg, beaten
2 1/4 cups white flour

1st rise 1.5 - 2 hours, 2nd rise 45-60 min, make loaves, rise for 50-60 min.  Bake at 350 30-45 min,


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 20, 2022)

boedicca said:


> I suspect I will have horrible flashbacks for quite some time....


Sounds like a night I had at the Winterland...


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 20, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> Oh well........  That problem I thought was my old modem/router combo turned out to be something muuuuuuuuuuch cheaper and I should have checked it first.  I know better.
> Turns out it was the two way splitter going bad, an $8 part.  Since I don't even have cable TV I just disconnected the splitter and ran the internet cable direct to the wall outlet, problem fixed.  To look on the bright side I now have a much faster upload/download and much more secure home network.


Everything is simple once we figure it out. I think Hombre and I have spent maybe $500 on stuff we thought we needed for his rehab that either doesn't work or we didn't need it at all. Live and learn.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 20, 2022)

boedicca said:


> I use unbleached bread flour:
> 
> 1 package Active Dry Yeast
> 1/4 cup warm Water
> ...


Simpler than my recipe and I think I will like it better. Copied and saved. Thanks.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 20, 2022)

Oddball just wondering what part of the country ate YOU from


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 20, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> My ex and I got our first cell phones when we lived in Toronto and were making decent money.  Bell offered us the choice of a free Blackberry or a free iPhone.  I took the Blackberry because I wanted email, and iPhone wasn't offering an email app when they first came out, and my husband got the iPhone for the camera.  We already had Bell Cable, Internet and 2 land lines, so I think they were just desperate for us not to go to Rogers.
> 
> My law firm gave all the support staff iPod Shuffles for Staff Appreciation Day, so I already had an extensive library of music from iTunes.  And I had loaded our CD's onto the iTunes app on our home computer.
> 
> ...


We don't spend that much for our phones--somewhere between $300 & $400 for each.  And we are fortunate that our cable company, because we have cable, internet, and land line phone with them, give us free mobile phone service. We do pay $12/gig for data use each month but, while Hombre & I each have our own phone number,  we share the service and together we have only exceeded a gig once. And the area coverage is great. So I figure $6 per month per phone for really good service is a pretty good deal.


----------



## beautress (Mar 21, 2022)

I'm up late because we have a tornado watch till 3 am. The year after my husband passed away, it was scary being inside the house one evening when 5 small tornados went around my house after stripping the neighbor of half the roof on his beautiful house. Unfortunately, my weather map ap shows a dot where my place is, and there's going to be a two hour or more constant tornado watch above with my dot in the dead center of the length of the tornado-spawning red cloud on the map.


----------



## beautress (Mar 21, 2022)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Hey beautress i noticed you put a like to this post of mine,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, I don't remember them, but I liked hearing both young and old versions that you published at your link. It could be that when they were popular, I was busy beyond imagination. I worked very hard 18 hour days at my quilt shop that included writing four student manuals on aesthetics of quilting and machine embroidery. From the time I unlocked my business door until crashing at night, I never listened to radio music. Before then, I was uber mom.to two kids ten times smarter than me. I was fortunate my husband was tolerant of my book writing. At least four years was spent doing that, and we had no social life except for church services on sunday. <giggle>


----------



## beautress (Mar 21, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Meanwhile, pay attention guys. The latest thing in men's fashion:
> 
> View attachment 618561


Looks like an advertisement of sorts.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 22, 2022)

beautress said:


> I'm up late because we have a tornado watch till 3 am. The year after my husband passed away, it was scary being inside the house one evening when 5 small tornados went around my house after stripping the neighbor of half the roof on his beautiful house. Unfortunately, my weather map ap shows a dot where my place is, and there's going to be a two hour or more constant tornado watch above with my dot in the dead center of the length of the tornado-spawning red cloud on the map.


You need to get one of those weather radios that sounds a LOUD alarm when you're under a warning. That might help with the jitters. And I speak as one that was once almost paralyzed by fear when there was threatening weather. I got over the worst of those fears in time, but still have a healthy respect for the worst that Mother Nature can do.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 23, 2022)

Checking in. Annoyed that we got 2 to 3 inches of snow Monday night--it's the spring equinox for pete's sake. Double annoyed that we got another 2 to 3 inches of snow last night. It's even further into spring isn't it? But it has all melted now and sunny skies and warmer temperatures are said to be ahead. I'll take quickly vanishing snow over the high winds, hail, and tornadoes so many others are getting. And the moisture might even relieve the red flag warnings (wild fire/forest fire danger) we're having regularly now.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 23, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> You need to get one of those weather radios that sounds a LOUD alarm when you're under a warning. That might help with the jitters. And I speak as one that was once almost paralyzed by fear when there was threatening weather. I got over the worst of those fears in time, but still have a healthy respect for the worst that Mother Nature can do.


Doesnt your cell alert on tornadoes?


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 23, 2022)

Shelling out major cash on the house lately, problem is not on the projects we planned. High winds ripped outside door right off, tossed it over the deck, busted in all to hell except..... the glass.  Rather than get just a new outside door we replaced em both, That was $1500 plus labor. Next the frig craps out for another $1500 plus $600 to remove an upper cabinet we never used because ya cant reach it and trim the pantry back 3 inches. Frigs have an expanding footprint. Couldnt find any to fit and the old one wasnt small. Projects still to come that are needed are some deck work, floors. been trying to get rid of the carpet we have for new last cpl yrs but she wanted other stuff done. Kitchen and dining floor linoleum is getting replaced with....undecided yet.....repaint the ceilings, and start updating light fixtures,


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 23, 2022)

Manonthestreet said:


> Doesnt your cell alert on tornadoes?


I suppose ours would but I don't usually have my mobile phone with me when I go to bed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 23, 2022)

Manonthestreet said:


> Shelling out major cash on the house lately, problem is not on the projects we planned. High winds ripped outside door right off, tossed it over the deck, busted in all to hell except..... the glass.  Rather than get just a new outside door we replaced em both, That was $1500 plus labor. Next the frig craps out for another $1500 plus $600 to remove an upper cabinet we never used because ya cant reach it and trim the pantry back 3 inches. Frigs have and expanding footprint. Couldnt find any to fit and the old one wasnt small. Projects still to come that are needed are some deck work, floors. been trying to get rid of the carpet we have for new last cpl yrs but she wanted other stuff done. Kitchen and dining floor linoleum is getting replaced with....undecided yet.....repaint the ceilings, and start updating light fixtures,


It does seem like one thing leads to another.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 23, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> I suppose ours would but I don't usually have my mobile phone with me when I go to bed.


We use em as our alarms....


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 23, 2022)

Well hellzapoppin around here.

Last Friday, before my hearing, I call the County to get a copy the Fire Marshall's record on the gas leak in January of 2020, to use as evidence for my maintenance Hearing.  My neighbour said the Landlord was charged and paid a big fine after that happened.  

They put me through to a lovely gentleman name Richard who said the Fire Marshall had no record of orders at my address. But when I gave him the date of the gas leak he said their records were under a different address.  Our property sits on a corner lot.  The front door of one of the units is on the side of the house which fronts on the other street and his street number is different than our front door.  Turns out Richard is THE Fire Marshall.  This would never happen in Toronto.  I'd get some 5th level clerk.  

I also told him I was trying to get my furnace inspected because of past leaks and issues.  Local companies won't come here because of what happened last year, and I don't even know who to call.  He told me to call Enbridge Gas.  I hadn't called them because they don't do repairs, but he said they do the inspections.  He was going to get this building inspected.  He had called up the county's recent records, including the gas leak in January 2021, and he had concerns.  Plus the ESA has already laid an order on.  

Monday morning I called Enbridge.  The inspector called within minutes.  He was in Oakville - about an hour's drive from me and would be there as quickly as possible.  He condemned my furnace and shut it off but was happy with my gas stove, as am I.  He asked me if I had notified the landlord that he would be coming and I told him I emailed the landlord's agent to let him know.  He asked if the agent had responded and what had he said.  The agent had emailed me that if we were having gas leaks, he recommended not smoking.

Yes folks, he actually put that in writing.  This is the definition of "depraved indifference".  This is what "evidence" looks like.  In banking and in law, it was practically beaten into us not to put anything in writing that could come back to haunt us later.  This depraved indifference inspired the gas inspector to write the strongest work order he could, and the Fire Marshall to call the Landlord and tell him that regardless of whether he evicts me or not, these repairs must be done.  NOW!

The Fire Marshall was true to his word.  4 carloads of inspectors descended on this building this morning, just before lunch.  They went through the whole building in a herd.  They wrote up EVERYTHING.  They reviewed the ESA and gas company orders.  They were disgusted that the ESA work order was issued in January with a 30 day correction time, and nothing has been done.

I didn't want to do this.  At the beginning of March, I begged him to do something about the electrical repairs and he lied to me and said it was "dealt with", and when I called him on the lie, he asked why I hadn't I done anything about it.  

Because I know what would happen to him once I started the process and I don't want to destroy this man. Once you set these things in motion, you don't control what the final outcome will be.   If I died tomorrow, my landlord will still be making $50,000 in repairs to this building.  If I lose my case at the Tribunal and the landlord has to pay me nothing, he will still be making $50,000 in repairs to his building.

He cannot sell it, evict anyone, get a mortgage, or do ANYTHING, until be completely rewires and repairs this building.  And since he's in his mid 80's, he will never recover the money he has lost.  He has slandered the title to his own property, which will permanently lower it's value because it's indicative of a long term history of decay and neglect.   

Just because he wasn't going to let a woman get the better of him.  

Before you ask, it's Spring now and it's 50 degrees in the daytime.  I have an electric heater I turn on at night when I'm not using other power.  My second floor apartment is sunny and bright with lots of southern and western facing windows, and the heat barely comes on in the daytime, this time of year.  I have a gas stove and a gas oven which I turn on in the morning to warm the place up.

Unless the temperature plummets below zero for an extended period, which is highly unlikely after the middle of March, getting by without a furnace is doable at this point.  I'm also on the second floor and heat rises.  I'm the last to turn on my heat, and the first to turn it off.  

I slept so much better at night not listening when the furnace turns on to make sure it's burning correctly.  I didn't even realize I 've been doing it until I didnt


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 23, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> Well hellzapoppin around here.
> 
> Last Friday, before my hearing, I call the County to get a copy the Fire Marshall's record on the gas leak in January of 2020, to use as evidence for my maintenance Hearing.  My neighbour said the Landlord was charged and paid a big fine after that happened.
> 
> ...


This has the makings of a pretty good book. I hope you're writing it all down other than just here in the Coffee Shop though I have found it very interesting here.


----------



## beautress (Mar 24, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> You need to get one of those weather radios that sounds a LOUD alarm when you're under a warning. That might help with the jitters. And I speak as one that was once almost paralyzed by fear when there was threatening weather. I got over the worst of those fears in time, but still have a healthy respect for the worst that Mother Nature can do.


I fell asleep.


----------



## beautress (Mar 24, 2022)

Manonthestreet said:


> Doesnt your cell alert on tornadoes?


Well, I'm good at leaving my phone upstairs, in the kitchen, in the media room, the Den, ocassionally in my ancient Silverado circa 2004, and I'm consistent.


----------



## beautress (Mar 24, 2022)

Oh, and good morning everyone. Hope you have a steamy hot mug in your hand and have a great day today.


----------



## beautress (Mar 24, 2022)

And good morning, dear Gallantwarrior, wherever you are. . . . .


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 24, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> This has the makings of a pretty good book. I hope you're writing it all down other than just here in the Coffee Shop though I have found it very interesting here.



I was thinking more of a made for TV movie.  One of my friends worked in film and TV production for Warner Brothers.  And I've done a fair bit of work with ICE lawyers (Intellectual property, Communications, and Entertainment), although it's been years.  So I have the connections to try to peddle the story. 

So who to play me!   They'd pick someone shorter.  I used to be 6 feet tall, but I'm shrinking.  I'm only 5' 9" now.  And my landlord is much shorter.  It's more dramatic if the person doing the "standing up" is physically smaller than the person bullying them. 



beautress said:


> Well, I'm good at leaving my phone upstairs, in the kitchen, in the media room, the Den, ocassionally in my ancient Silverado circa 2004, and I'm consistent.


 
I found mine in the fridge once.  What I love about my iPhone is I can wander through the apartment calling "Hey Siri, where are you" and Siri will say "Here I am".  Of course if Siri if under something, she's not going to answer, but I spend a whole lot less time looking for my phone since they added this feature.

In all sincerity Beautress, my heart jumped when I saw you'd been on the board.  I've been worried about you all day yesterday after your post Tuesday night.  So glad you're OK.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 24, 2022)

beautress said:


> Well, I'm good at leaving my phone upstairs, in the kitchen, in the media room, the Den, ocassionally in my ancient Silverado circa 2004, and I'm consistent.


Me too. I constantly have to use my land line to call my mobile phone to know where I last left it.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 24, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> I suppose ours would but I don't usually have my mobile phone with me when I go to bed.


I always keep my little pink princess near at night...


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 24, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Me too. I constantly have to use my land line to call my mobile phone to know where I last left it.


Thats the reason I need a land line...


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 24, 2022)

Ridgerunner said:


> Thats the reason I need a land line...


LOL. It's pretty much the only reason we have one. That and the fact that we don't hear as well on our inexpensive mobile phones as we do on our land line phones.


----------



## beautress (Mar 24, 2022)

Ridgerunner said:


> Thats the reason I need a land line...


There is life after land line. It only hurts for a couple of months, and by then, I was reminding myself to make a distinct note (as in ta-ra-ra-boom!-dee-yay) where I would lodge the celular this time.


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 24, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> LOL. It's pretty much the only reason we have one. That and the fact that we don't hear as well on our inexpensive mobile phones as we do on our land line phones.



I have to message a friend or my daughter, to call me on the laptop.


beautress said:


> There is life after land line. It only hurts for a couple of months, and by then, I was reminding myself to make a distinct note (as in ta-ra-ra-boom!-dee-yay) where I would lodge the celular this time.



I haven't had a land line since I left Toronto, but I recently had need for a land line to send faxes.  I have a fax, but nothing to plug it into.  The cheapest land line is $50 a month here.  In the past 6 months I've sent 3 faxes which I can do from the Avondale (7-11 type variety-store gas bar) or the library.  Cost me under $10.  I'll stick with that.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 24, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Me too. I constantly have to use my land line to call my mobile phone to know where I last left it.


I have found out it costs five pounds a month to run a mobile phone, and as I would hardly ever use it its not worth it, therefore I will not be bothering. I only paid £20 for a cheap phone so its not much of a loss. Maybe I will use it as a paperweight.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 24, 2022)

British Telecom, from whom I rent a landline is going digital in the next couple of years. So I will have to buy a digital phone then. I assume that phone will have a screen with text. Therefore I will not need a mobile phone when I go digital.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 24, 2022)

Dajjal said:


> British Telecom, from whom I rent a landline is going digital in the next couple of years. So I will have to buy a digital phone then. I assume that phone will have a screen with text. Therefore I will not need a mobile phone when I go digital.


Don't know what it's like over there. We have had digital phones for decades now but none have screens for texts.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 25, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> I have to message a friend or my daughter, to call me on the laptop.
> 
> 
> I haven't had a land line since I left Toronto, but I recently had need for a land line to send faxes.  I have a fax, but nothing to plug it into.  The cheapest land line is $50 a month here.  In the past 6 months I've sent 3 faxes which I can do from the Avondale (7-11 type variety-store gas bar) or the library.  Cost me under $10.  I'll stick with that.


I don’t recall what service I used to do it, but you can send faxes online. I needed to fax things a few years ago, so I scanned the documents onto files on my pc, then used some service to fax them for free (or maybe for a very minimal fee).


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 25, 2022)

This post is for you FoxFyre, because I know you're a skating fan:

Americans Alexa Knierim and Brandon Frazier won the World Pairs Championship yesterday.  A truly heartfelt congratulations to them.  Watching your Nationals this year I asked my friends "When did American Pairs get GOOD?", because it's been a long, long time since there's been an American team on the podium.  They skated brilliantly and with joy.  That's the way you win it.  Skate better than everybody else!

And now the gossip.  During the ISU Broadcast of the Pairs, the longtime Eurosport commentators Nicky Slater and Simon Reed had an unfortunate "hot mic" moment, wherein they referred to 2-time World Champion, and Olympic medalist, Megan Duhamel, "that bitch from Canada".  The ISU edited the clip to remove the offense, and they FIRED Nicky Slater and Simon Reed, and banned them from ever working for the ISU again.

This is the same ISU which has routinely slapped the wrists of judges caught cheating and manipulating scores and returned them to the judging table of the highest level competition.  The guy caught fixing the Ice Dance Judging at the 1998 Olympics, was judging at the 2002 Olympics.  The "French Judge" from the 2002 Olympics served a 2 year suspension and was back in 2006.  But the commentators are banned for life on a hot mic moment.

I adore Meagan Duhamel.  I've been a fan since she was 14 and won the Junior Ladies Champion.  What Nicky and Simon said was terrible, and she is not a bitch.  Anything but.  However, I would much prefer that the ISU treat cheating judges the way they just treated Nicky and Simon.

OTOH, the chief beneficiary of this gaffe may be a recently retired British skater who's been doing a bit of fill-in work for the ISU this year and has been a big hit with fans.  He's filming the Finale of Dancing on Ice - a British reality TV show, like Dancing with the Stars, only it's ice-dancing, and wasn't available to take over this week.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 25, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> This post is for you FoxFyre, because I know you're a skating fan:
> 
> Americans Alexa Knierim and Brandon Frazier won the World Pairs Championship yesterday.  A truly heartfelt congratulations to them.  Watching your Nationals this year I asked my friends "When did American Pairs get GOOD?", because it's been a long, long time since there's been an American team on the podium.  They skated brilliantly and with joy.  That's the way you win it.  Skate better than everybody else!
> 
> ...


I have refereed basketball and volleyball games and swimming competitions, served as debate judge numerous times, and take such responsibility seriously. In my never to be considered humble opinion (ha ha) I think any judge who violates the trust put in her/him by deliberately falsifying scores or ruling dishonestly should not just be suspended for a time but should lose that privilege forever.  But that's just me.

As for the hot mic thing, that was really unfortunate and probably was uncalled for. I can't really judge fairly though not knowing what the relationship or circumstances might have been. Lots of stuff go on behind the scenes in many of these cases that we don't see on television and never know about.


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 25, 2022)

Montrovant said:


> I don’t recall what service I used to do it, but you can send faxes online. I needed to fax things a few years ago, so I scanned the documents onto files on my pc, then used some service to fax them for free (or maybe for a very minimal fee).



I normally scan to PDF and email, but in this particular case, I needed proof of delivery which the fax provided.

There's a fax app you can get for your smart phone, but it's subscription based and $15.00 a month or something similar.  So I passed on that one as well.  This is the first time in 6 years I needed a fax so an occasional trip to the Avondale is no big deal.


Foxfyre said:


> I have refereed basketball and volleyball games and swimming competitions, served as debate judge numerous times, and take such responsibility seriously. In my never to be considered humble opinion (ha ha) I think any judge who violates the trust put in her/him by deliberately falsifying scores or ruling dishonestly should not just be suspended for a time but should lose that privilege forever.  But that's just me.
> 
> As for the hot mic thing, that was really unfortunate and probably was uncalled for. I can't really judge fairly though not knowing what the relationship or circumstances might have been. Lots of stuff go on behind the scenes in many of these cases that we don't see on television and never know about.



Same here Foxfyre.  I know how hard these kids work and how much it means to them.  Plus the cost!!!  Why would any parent want to spend all of that money and have their kids work hard all of their lives for something they will never be allowed to win?


----------



## Oddball (Mar 26, 2022)

Saturday morning!

Yes, I believe Bugs is a stinker.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Dekster (Mar 26, 2022)

Montrovant said:


> I don’t recall what service I used to do it, but you can send faxes online. I needed to fax things a few years ago, so I scanned the documents onto files on my pc, then used some service to fax them for free (or maybe for a very minimal fee).



Depends on your provider and plan.  Some will let you send or receive 5 or 10 pages free then charge you per page.  The regular bottom tier plans are like a few bucks a month and jump up to 100 pages.   I looked into them not long back.  I want to keep a number I have though since I have it printed on everything and to port an existing number to them usually puts you into a higher premium plan


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 26, 2022)

We have 4 in one printers - print - copy - scan - fax. When we were running our business we had one line dedicated to the printers just to use for faxing and it didn't cost us anything other than the cost of the line electricity and depreciation on the machines.  And we faxed a LOT.  Now we just have one land line and I haven't figured out how to use it to fax as we normally just scan and email things.


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 28, 2022)

OK, there are a few if's, and's or but's, involved but my surgeon's office called today, and the target date for my knee replacement surgery is May 4th.  I'm so happy that my actual surgeon is doing the job, since there was talk of putting surgical teams together to get caught up.  I don't want some "fill-in" surgeon.  I want one the top othopedic surgeons in the Province.  I made a point of asking for this man.   

I have an appointment with the surgeon on April 7th.  They'll need a clearance from my Cardiologist, plus they'll be doing their own tests on my general health before surgery.  He might want to see me before signing off.

I need to organize home care for the first couple of weeks after surgery, at home, until I can get around on my own.  I'll do a big shopping before I go to the hospital - restock the pantry.  And make sure I have lots of prepared meals in my freezer.

Lots to do.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 28, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> OK, there are a few if's, and's or but's, involved but my surgeon's office called today, and the target date for my knee replacement surgery is May 4th.  I'm so happy that my actual surgeon is doing the job, since there was talk of putting surgical teams together to get caught up.  I don't want some "fill-in" surgeon.  I want one the top othopedic surgeons in the Province.  I made a point of asking for this man.
> 
> I have an appointment with the surgeon on April 7th.  They'll need a clearance from my Cardiologist, plus they'll be doing their own tests on my general health before surgery.  He might want to see me before signing off.
> 
> ...


Is this a knee replacement or repair? I think you may have said at one point but I can't remember which.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 28, 2022)

One of our closest friends went into Hospice this week. He is one up there in years and has been in declining health for some time but was still active, sharp as a tack, loving and wonderful until suddenly his body starts shutting down. Now he is awake and responsive but can no longer stand or even sit on his own and it's just a matter of time. One of my fondest memories of him was right after my surgery in 2014 and he was driving his wife (one of my best best friends in high school) and me to a mini reunion in Santa Fe. I was still dealing with a very bad frozen shoulder syndrome rendering muy left arm pretty useless and not all that strong yet after my surgery, and he was delicately trying to push my rear into the back seat of his crew cab truck--pretty high and difficult for me to get in. I still laugh thinking about it.  It is really sad that we're losing him but his wife assures me he has a great attitude, is peaceful and comfortable. She is handling it with the aid of a full time Hospice nurse at home.  Second marriage for both but they have been married a long time.


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 29, 2022)

It’s a replacement, Foxfyre. I may be looking to Beautress for rehab tips. 

The electricians arrived early this morning. I had to get dressed before letting them in. 

They turned off the power and then opened up the electrical panel. The head guy looked at the open panel and said “Holy shit” in a voice that told me he’d never seen anything like it. 

By tomorrow night, I’ll be able to use my new microwave!!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 29, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> It’s a replacement, Foxfyre. I may be looking to Beautress for rehab tips.
> 
> The electricians arrived early this morning. I had to get dressed before letting them in.
> 
> ...





Dragonlady said:


> It’s a replacement, Foxfyre. I may be looking to Beautress for rehab tips.
> 
> The electricians arrived early this morning. I had to get dressed before letting them in.
> 
> ...


Looks like they're actually going to correct at least some of the problems. That's great. As for the knee rehab, it is one of the more painful I hear but like the hip replacement, the pain is only temporary and then gets quickly better. Those of my friends and kin who have had that surgery did very well though those that went into it with a determined attitude to do the rehab and get through it in good shape did a lot better.  The one who didn't never quite got the full function that she could have had.


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 29, 2022)

Yeah, I've heard that one a LOT, Foxfyre.  I'm a good patient.  And very determined to get back out on my bike as soon as possible.  I'm planning on getting out on my bike as much as possible between now and then to strengthen my legs.

One of my friends had a knee replaced last year.  She did some "pre-surgery therapy", and she said the recovery was fairly quick.  But she's a few years younger than me, too.  She's still working full time.  

I am so in love with these electricians.  I had heard good things about this company, but holy cow!  They changed the electrical panel, and completely rewired the apartment, covering all of the work order items and a few extras besides, because the work order brings it up to code, but their standards are higher.

Where they truly won my heart was when they were changing the plugs with reverse polarity, which one of the assistants was doing.  He told his boss that the "TV plug" in the living room tested as OK and that really surprised me.  Nothing has killed my electronics faster than that plug.  So I said "Are you sure?  That plug killed my home theatre system.".  

Without responding to me, the head electrician said "Brandon, take it apart and check to be sure".  Then he said to me "It tested OK.  We're going to check it to be sure".  When they took it apart it was all kinds of wrong, and had extra wires connected to the plug.  A few of them.  I was so shocked that the man believed me.  In all my life that has never happened.  I've always had to convince the mechanic/tradesman/guy I hired I had some idea of what I was talking about.  

We had some discussion about the sewing room power bar.  2 sewing machines, TV, cable box, iron, table lamp, and in the summer, a window air conditioner, all plugged into the only wall outlet in the room.  I'm careful not to have everything on at once.  I said I'd really love another outlet in the sewing room, and he replied "I'm sure you would, and I'd really like to give it to you, but there's no wires, so there's only so much I can do".  

As a bonus, they took out the old baseboard heater in the living room, and installed a brand new one.  Now I have some backup heat until the Landlord fixes the furnace.  The old baseboard heaters work but they are so old they're scary, and they were so full of dust I was afraid it would catch fire when I turned it on. 

They finished today, and I used my new microwave at suppertime.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 30, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> Yeah, I've heard that one a LOT, Foxfyre.  I'm a good patient.  And very determined to get back out on my bike as soon as possible.  I'm planning on getting out on my bike as much as possible between now and then to strengthen my legs.
> 
> One of my friends had a knee replaced last year.  She did some "pre-surgery therapy", and she said the recovery was fairly quick.  But she's a few years younger than me, too.  She's still working full time.
> 
> ...


I've never met you in real life, but from what I have gotten to know you here, I think you don't have a lot of quit in you and you'll do fine.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 30, 2022)

Our friend I mentioned on Monday passed away peacefully at home today. He was Hombre's 42 partner every Thursday for the last 6 years. Quite a bit older than us--in his 90's--but sharp, smart, funny, interested in everything, active and able up to the last few weeks when his health took a steep downturn. He will be greatly missed.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 31, 2022)

Well Boys and girls, ladies and gentlemen found a quaint little story that the young man that is Editor of the Newspaper in the little town I sometimes call my home... Hope at least some of you enjoy...



LAST MINUTE MUSINGS: Rosetta Bible helps decipher family history​Monday, March 28, 2022
By JARED JERNAGAN, Editor





Growing up as I did, roaming the rooms of my hometown newspaper office, I suppose I picked up on things that other kids didn’t.
I remember the ins and outs of a fire that destroyed much of downtown Williamsport when I was seven, the outcomes of court cases from around the same time and a ton of local history culled from the bound volumes in the back room.
One other thing I remember is that _Review Republican_ Publisher Mary Ann Akers (a card-carrying Democrat, ironically) wrote a couple of different columns, depending on the week, under the alternate titles of “Just Between Us” and “Just Happen to Have.” I suppose we can file this one under the latter, though it is a bit more personal than some photo or artifact of a random resident dropped by the paper.




For what I hold in my hand is a piece of my wife’s family history — the much-coveted family Bible, in fact.
But here’s the thing: This family Bible hasn’t been in family hands for quite some time, upward of 70 years if my amateur sleuthing skills are worth anything.
Still, it did spark some enlightening conversations with one of the two remaining living people whose names are logged in the pages of the family register.
It’s a sort of Rosetta Stone, if you will. But that will make more sense in a minute.
It started off almost two weeks ago with an email that opened, “Yes, this may be the weirdest email you receive today.”
_Buckle up then. I love weird._
And it was weird. It was from Lora Scott, whom I know chiefly for her role on the Putnam County Board of Zoning Appeals but who was also a North Putnam schoolmate of my late father-in-law Scot Evens.
So Lora knows the family and a bit of its history. In the few sentences of her weird email she told me that while browsing Putnam County Chatter, she had learned that the Etcheson family Bible was for sale on Etsy.
Now, Etcheson is the maiden name of family matriarch Thursa Evens, whom I’ve come to call Grandma and whom my children affectionately know as Great-Gram.
Many of you know her in other capacities — longtime DePauw employee, former Almost Home pastry chef, wife of late North Putnam teacher/administrator Norman and probably the most loyal volunteer the town of Bainbridge has ever known.
So, I clicked on the link and, sure enough, there were some familiar names, Thursa and her brothers Warren (the family called him Tinker), Kenny and Gerald, as well as Raymond and Rosetta, my wife’s great-grandparents whom she never met.




Based on the inscription near the front, this Bible belonged to the late Rosetta Etcheson.
Of course, we had to purchase the Bible.
At this point, many thanks are due to Kim Salsman, who not only sold me the Bible but, being based right here in Greencastle, was willing to meet me at Kroger one day last week to make the exchange.
She couldn’t really share much insight, saying she had picked the tome up at a thrift shop. It was a nice conversation, though.
Doing a bit of investigating myself, I came to the realization that the Bible may have originally been in family hands for a relatively short period of time, only about a decade in fact.
Though Raymond and Rosetta were married in 1918, the Bible was actually printed in 1941 in Glasgow, Scotland, of all places.
And dates of milestones were meticulously scrawled in the family register, right up until 1951. For Raymond’s death on April 2, 1951 is recorded, but nothing later. Not Gerald’s marriage nor Rosetta’s death.




“We’ll get an answer when Grandma sees it,” I thought.
Well, maybe not, but we got a whole lot more.
So, Nicole and I took Thursa out for dinner at the Putnam Inn last Friday. After we had ordered our food, I got the Bible out and set it before her, referring to it only as “a piece of history I think you’ll enjoy.”
When she opened it to the first page and saw her mother’s name written at the top, she snapped it back closed.
“Where did you get this?” she asked, a curious smile creeping onto her face.




So I told her the story, peppering it with questions.
“Did someone in the family lose or get rid of it?”
“I really don’t know.”
“It was printed in the UK during the war, so did one of your older brothers perhaps buy it over there?”
“No, they were in the Pacific.”
If you’re in this line of work long, you learn it’s often best to sit back and not get in the way of the story, so that’s what I did next, of course putting the Bible itself away when my country fried steak arrived.
Rosetta Evans, we learned, grew up in Illinois. Note the difference in spelling from what became her daughter’s married name.
She was the youngest of 11 children with an older brother who moved to the Bainbridge area, took a wife and had children. When his wife passed away, Rosetta spent a summer during high school on the Bainbridge farm, helping her brother care for the little ones.
While in our fair county, she caught the eye of one Raymond Etcheson, a Sunday school superintendent three-and-a-half years her senior.
Rosetta returned the next summer, and eventually did not go back to Illinois, much to the chagrin of a native girl who was quite smitten with young Mr. Etcheson.
Raymond and Rosetta were married on Jan. 25, 1918, just weeks after Raymond had buried his mother and days before he shipped out for World War I.
He returned from Europe with discharge papers identifying his occupation as hardware management, so that’s the business he went into, opening a store on Main Street in his hometown. The building still stands. Though it was once the hardware store and Masonic lodge, it now houses apartments.
The hardware business was quite good to the Etchesons, as Thursa described the home of her youth as one of the nicest in town, with four bedrooms upstairs and running water. (This was the 1930s in rural Indiana, after all.)
Raymond eventually got out of the hardware business, though, later buying land near Cloverdale and trying his hand at farming. After a few years of that, though, Rosetta was off to California with Gerald, the only child still at home, to enroll him in Hoover High School in San Diego.
Raymond followed after the crops were in, and the couple tried to operate a restaurant. This venture failed within the year and the family was back in Putnam County.
Raymond’s next act, his final act as it turned out, was the construction of a new home on Waterworks Hill, just west of what was then State Road 43 (now U.S. 231).
While there were finishing touches to put on the home when Raymond died on April 2, 1951, Thursa said it was livable, so that’s exactly where Rosetta lived for the time being.
The building still stands on Waterworks Hill, and many of you likely know it as the one-time home of Kersey Music/Greencastle Music Center.
The remaining 20 or so years of Rosetta’s life were frequently in motion. Not old enough for Social Security, she got a job as the hostess at the DePauw Union tea room, but that didn’t pay the bills. She wound up living with Thursa, Norman and their young family until health concerns laid her low.
She recovered, though, and eventually made her way to Indianapolis, where she took a job, but found herself caring for a number of the aging fellow residents of her apartment building.
And so, in her 50s, she decided she wanted to become a practical nurse. In the mid-1950s, Indiana law did not allow a woman her age to become a nurse. However, opportunity knocked — where else? — in California.
Eldest son Tinker, now established as an economics professor at the University of Washington, had connections in Southern California. So, Rosetta ventured back to the Sunshine State, became a nurse, and lived many more happy years in San Diego, not only nursing but also serving as the pianist/organist for her church.
Eventually her health did fail, and she had to return to Indiana. Her fellow church members got her a plane ticket so that Thursa only had to pick her up from the airport. They even crated up all her belongings and shipped them back to Indiana as well.
Perhaps it was then — either the move to or from California — that the Bible lost its way. It does appear that it happened on this end of the trek, as I purchased it from right here in Greencastle, not San Diego or parts unknown along the way.
In the end, I suppose it’s not the story of this Bible that I was really concerned with, but the people it represents. As I said earlier, there are only two people listed in that family history who are still living. The other, Kenny, is 96 and can’t hear well enough to have shared the kind of stories Thursa did.
As for her, she’s 94, still a good storyteller and can hear well enough, with a hearing aid at least.
But we’re not all that fortunate. My mom died at 65. My dad was 78, but had lost most of his memories to dementia years earlier. My grandparents are likewise departed.
I never asked them to tell their stories but wish I had.
All I’m saying to you is, if you want to know where you came from, ask while you still have time. Sit them down, jog their memories, ask a question or two and then _shut up_. Let them tell their stories and stay the heck out of the way.
Record it on audio or video. Write it down. Just don’t lose it.
You’ll have a lot of regrets if you do.





Print
Email link
Contact editor
Report error
Share: 

 

 




COMMENTS
View 5 comments
Note: The nature of the Internet makes it impractical for our staff to review every comment. Please note that those who post comments on this website may do so using a screen name, which may or may not reflect a website user's actual name. Readers should be careful not to assign comments to real people who may have names similar to screen names. Refrain from obscenity in your comments, and to keep discussions civil, don't say anything in a way your grandmother would be ashamed to read.



Was the Country Fried Steak good?
You paint a great picture...
-- Posted by *ridgerunner54* on Tue, Mar 29, 2022, at 4:25 AM





 Report comment to editor
I am so happy the Bible found it's way to your family. It breaks my heart when I see family Bibles and old photographs at antique stores and flea markets. So much family history lost.
-- Posted by *dmcdermit1* on Tue, Mar 29, 2022, at 8:21 AM





 Report comment to editor
Well done, Jared! You have captured the Etcheson story and given us a nudge to preserve our own personal histories. The Etcheson Bible, on its serendipitous journey, is a tie that binds the generations. I am so pleased that Thursa can celebrate her family’s story with her descendants. The Etcheson Family Bible is now where it belongs—in Thursa’s hands.
I am elated and awed that I was able to play a role in the Bible’s serendipitous route home.
-- Posted by *LJScott* on Tue, Mar 29, 2022, at 10:41 AM





 Report comment to editor
One very fantastic article Jared.
-- Posted by *Nit* on Tue, Mar 29, 2022, at 7:03 PM





 Report comment to editor
Wow!! Thanks for sharing this amazing journey with us. We are blessed with great writers/editors at our local paper. Such a great story with all the local connections. What a blessing that you were able to interview Thursa, learn all the history and let her reminisce. Good job of sleuthing, reporting, writing and sharing.
-- Posted by *gustave&zelma* on Wed, Mar 30, 2022, at 8:33 AM





 Report comment to editor


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 31, 2022)

Ridgerunner said:


> Well Boys and girls, ladies and gentlemen found a quaint little story that the young man that is Editor of the Newspaper in the little town I sometimes call my home... Hope at least some of you enjoy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a wonderful anthology. As a dedicated historian of sorts and also interested in family genealogy, this really speaks to me. So often now that they're gone, Hombre and I have so often wished we had asked this or that parent about something. So he took some time to write down a lot of his personal history and what the world was like for us at different stages of our lives.  I am doing the same. At some time our granddaughter, nieces and nephews might be glad to have that information. It is a worthy undertaking.


----------



## beautress (Mar 31, 2022)

It was a little cool today. The roofers came today to save the house. After Bill passed, a couple of years later, the house was stricken by 5 mini-tornados that scared me, took most of the neighbor's roof off, and ruined every screen on the upstairs west front of the house. It also did damage to the roof, which at first wasn't very noticeable. Every time it rained, a few inches would be discovered a week or so later that showed a water spot. Over the years, the spots turned to little tears in the ceiling, and then it spread to the adjacent room and around the area of the chimney on the other side of the house. It finally pushed down fluff from insulation in the wash room a couple of weeks ago, and finally I answered an ad online that said they could find well-respected roofers to anyone in the area in need. I forgot about checking a request for a call, and a day later, I got one from a reasonably close roofer about 30 miles from here, and his crew showed up today ready to work. It will be nice to have the house shaped up again, and then, I'll address the screens that were pulled out. by strong winds and raised the cost of airconditioning in warm weather when you can't open the window without inviting 6-legged insects that buzz and bite indoors.

The roses are planted, and the garden is so overgrown with weeds, I can't even count them. It was freeze, rain, shine, freeze, rain, shine, and freeze rain shine for weeks on end. My plot turns to jelly, so you can't even plow it with the Kubota until it's late in the season some years. Then the peppers don't put out because it has to have some cool to produce blooms to make peppers. Can't seem to win. Oh, well. I sure made the seed people rich for the small good it does this place. And prices for plants are through the roof this year. If the price of fresh produce weren't so steep, it makes me wonder if I'd be better off to just let the produce departments at the local stores profit. *sigh* /end complaints above my pay grade.  

Hope anyone who's growing stuff outside or in a greenhouse will post their pictures here. or here: Greenhouse Dreams
Okay, here, too: Hey, if you happen to see the most beautiful flowers in the world, share!


----------



## beautress (Mar 31, 2022)

Found some inspirational quotes. Hope one of them lifts you in these times:
                               1.                                                                 2.                                                                 3.                                                             4.


 

 

 


                               5.                                                               6.                                                                 7.                                                                 8.


 

 

 


​                              9.                                                                          10.                                                                        11.                                                        12.


 

 

 


​


----------



## beautress (Mar 31, 2022)

This would have been Bill's 80th birthday today. Just thinking about him makes me very, very happy inside. That rascal! He intentionally made sure I would have happy memories after he left the planet for wings above. So for me, this is a day of celebration. And I have a head full of happy memories on account of his kindness to all, his way of making everyone in the room happy, whether it was just me or all 500 or more of the people he worked with at a Christmas party. EVERYBODY laughed, no matter the weather.  How many days were in 44 years? Dunno, but each day, he made sure I laughed before he left for work. And I know he's up there cheering up God's angels who may not be able to laugh except for a being with his spirit that God generously sent my way after I prayed for God's help in raising 2 children from an earlier marriage totally broken by alcohol in 5 short years. God does answer prayers, guys. God gave me a lot more than I asked for. Totally 44 years of happiness, and memories that bring no sorrow whatever, only a miraculous joyfulness. Never give up on God. He is totally good. Just ask. You will receive.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 1, 2022)

beautress said:


> This would have been Bill's 80th birthday today. Just thinking about him makes me very, very happy inside. That rascal! He intentionally made sure I would have happy memories after he left the planet for wings above. So for me, this is a day of celebration. And I have a head full of happy memories on account of his kindness to all, his way of making everyone in the room happy, whether it was just me or all 500 or more of the people he worked with at a Christmas party. EVERYBODY laughed, no matter the weather.  How many days were in 44 years? Dunno, but each day, he made sure I laughed before he left for work. And I know he's up there cheering up God's angels who may not be able to laugh except for a being with his spirit that God generously sent my way after I prayed for God's help in raising 2 children from an earlier marriage totally broken by alcohol in 5 short years. God does answer prayers, guys. God gave me a lot more than I asked for. Totally 44 years of happiness, and memories that bring no sorrow whatever, only a miraculous joyfulness. Never give up on God. He is totally good. Just ask. You will receive.


I posted on Facebook today that today is my big sister's birthday--she passed last August. It felt strange not to take her home baked cookies and/or sing happy birthday to her in person or on the phone. Covid restrictions made regular contact very difficult for so many months. We also buried my mother on this day 39 years ago. March 31, 1909, was the day construction on the Titanic began.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 1, 2022)

Good night, afternoon, morning wherever you are darlinks. I really do love you guys. May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here. Meanwhile we pray or send positive vibes or keep vigil for:

Harper, the inspiration for the vigil list.
Kat for wellness
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Nosmo King for healing and health & wholeness.
Beautress for continued recovery & wholeness.
Ringel - for continued healing and wellness.
Beautress's friend for comfort/healing.
Mindful's daughter for continued wellness.
Big Black Dog for the very best treatment and outcome for the rest of his days.
SFC Ollie for health and wellness.
Hombre for successful rehab and continued progress with his new hip.
007 for relief from back pain.
Dragonlady for impending knee surgery.

And we keep the light on so others who have been away can find their way back and we hope they will.

*Sometimes it does the soul good just to be quiet and enjoy the beauty.*


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 1, 2022)

beautress said:


> It was a little cool today. The roofers came today to save the house. After Bill passed, a couple of years later, the house was stricken by 5 mini-tornados that scared me, took most of the neighbor's roof off, and ruined every screen on the upstairs west front of the house. It also did damage to the roof, which at first wasn't very noticeable. Every time it rained, a few inches would be discovered a week or so later that showed a water spot. Over the years, the spots turned to little tears in the ceiling, and then it spread to the adjacent room and around the area of the chimney on the other side of the house. It finally pushed down fluff from insulation in the wash room a couple of weeks ago, and finally I answered an ad online that said they could find well-respected roofers to anyone in the area in need. I forgot about checking a request for a call, and a day later, I got one from a reasonably close roofer about 30 miles from here, and his crew showed up today ready to work. It will be nice to have the house shaped up again, and then, I'll address the screens that were pulled out. by strong winds and raised the cost of airconditioning in warm weather when you can't open the window without inviting 6-legged insects that buzz and bite indoors.
> 
> The roses are planted, and the garden is so overgrown with weeds, I can't even count them. It was freeze, rain, shine, freeze, rain, shine, and freeze rain shine for weeks on end. My plot turns to jelly, so you can't even plow it with the Kubota until it's late in the season some years. Then the peppers don't put out because it has to have some cool to produce blooms to make peppers. Can't seem to win. Oh, well. I sure made the seed people rich for the small good it does this place. And prices for plants are through the roof this year. If the price of fresh produce weren't so steep, it makes me wonder if I'd be better off to just let the produce departments at the local stores profit. *sigh* /end complaints above my pay grade.
> 
> ...


Well I'm glad your roof is getting fixed but no homeowner's insurance to repair hail damage? We never had to repair or replace a roof at our expense all the time we lived in Texas and Kansas because there was periodic hail damage and insurance to fix it. We haven't had that dubious luxury in New Mexico however and it is expensive and annoying to replace the roof and/or make the repairs.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 2, 2022)

Saturday morning!

Droopy always gets his man.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## beautress (Apr 2, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Well I'm glad your roof is getting fixed but no homeowner's insurance to repair hail damage? We never had to repair or replace a roof at our expense all the time we lived in Texas and Kansas because there was periodic hail damage and insurance to fix it. We haven't had that dubious luxury in New Mexico however and it is expensive and annoying to replace the roof and/or make the repairs.


They did a nice job, and they stayed till dark this evening to clean up and will be back Monday to make sure it's all good. A year's cost for property damage is more than what my once-in-a-lifetime roof repair was, and it was up there. Next time we have a hurricane-following tornado set, I'll know who to call. They also repaired a dozen lights that blitzed out during the rain that got inside. So it came out a little more expensive with a pair of electricians. Thank God, my house will be well-lit again, and their work restored roof and indoor ceilings. The black mold was minimal, and they got every speck of it. They were nice people. I just feel bad because I was having leg cramps and pain while they were here, but it's getting better because they worked so hard, and went after the cleanup with determination to get rid of any mold dust that may have filtered down into carpets and floors. I've had severe allergic issues with mold for years. This oughta get me back on my feet.  Bless you all. Prayers up for everyone on Foxfyre's list. And prayers up for families that lost children in the Ukraine. They went after elementary through high schools, universities, at least one orphanage, where children had no family to care for them, no one to mourn them. I'm so fond of children, this war got to me like none other including Viet Nam. War is awful, and I'd like to do something to honor the children with no families who suffer the most, and in this day with women serving, children can lose both parents who are military defenders. So prayers up for the fatherless children, those who died uncared for, and children everywhere who have parents addicted to mind-altering substances or in some way lost to complete their jobs of getting those childern to adulthood. And I bless foster parents who take children in and who love them like their own.

​


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 3, 2022)

Dajjal said:


> British Telecom, from whom I rent a landline is going digital in the next couple of years. So I will have to buy a digital phone then. I assume that phone will have a screen with text. Therefore I will not need a mobile phone when I go digital.


Sir, saw this article and thought of you and your communication dilemma...     Hope it might help...

VoIP is coming! When will your old landline phone stop working and what do you need to know?


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 3, 2022)

I know I haven't stopped by in forever, but I thought some of you might enjoy this. As some of you old timers know, I opened a bar in Foley Alabama in February of 2014, Yup we're still rocking Doc Holliday's. It was 8 years on February 2022. We survived Covid after closing for 10 weeks and another 6 weeks of early closing hours. We were able to keep our staff current on their health insurance all that time and once we were allowed to return to normal hours, we had managed to keep all but 0ne of our employees. We now own the building and are working with the city so that we can expand.
Way back when we opened, we had a brand new local band called The Jason Abel Project play our grand opening. Last night, we premiered Jason's new music video at Doc's. For your listening pleasure:


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 3, 2022)

Nice to see you Ernie S.

Great to hear you are kickin ass and takin names... Life is good...

Great Tune... 

Nice Truck...


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 4, 2022)

Ernie S. said:


> I know I haven't stopped by in forever, but I thought some of you might enjoy this. As some of you old timers know, I opened a bar in Foley Alabama in February of 2014, Yup we're still rocking Doc Holliday's. It was 8 years on February 2022. We survived Covid after closing for 10 weeks and another 6 weeks of early closing hours. We were able to keep our staff current on their health insurance all that time and once we were allowed to return to normal hours, we had managed to keep all but 0ne of our employees. We now own the building and are working with the city so that we can expand.
> Way back when we opened, we had a brand new local band called The Jason Abel Project play our grand opening. Last night, we premiered Jason's new music video at Doc's. For your listening pleasure:


Ernie S. !!!!!!  So happy you checked in.  Glad to hear life is still good for you and I LOVE the band!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 4, 2022)

Near Luling, Texas this morning which I think is about five counties west/southwest of where Beautress lives. The blue flowers are of course bluebonnets, the state flower of Texas. And I believe the pink ones are also bluebonnets.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 4, 2022)

By the way, I saw nine faces up there right away and suspect there may be more.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 4, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> View attachment 625889


I see 10.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Apr 5, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> View attachment 625889


It took a minute or two but I made out ten.    There is a leopard in this pic can you all see it?  it took some study for me.


----------



## Dekster (Apr 5, 2022)

Went by and swiped some what I presume are ceramic bricks from an old factory being demo'd.  Well technically they are placing them on the side of the road for people to get so it isn't swiping.  It just sounds cooler to say I swiped them.  They are dated 1912.  Definitely don't feel like clay bricks.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 5, 2022)

Dekster said:


> Went by and swiped some what I presume are ceramic bricks from an old factory being demo'd.  Well technically they are placing them on the side of the road for people to get so it isn't swiping.  It just sounds cooler to say I swiped them.  They are dated 1912.  Definitely don't feel like clay bricks.


Reminds me when I was a kid growing up in southeastern New Mexico. Very sandy soil in that part of the state and therefore great for growing peanuts and watermelon. The watermelon farmers used to plant a row or two near the country road for the kids to 'steal' on the condition they ate what they 'stole'.  It was great fun especially when we were spotted doing the 'stealing' on a bright moonlit night and the farmer would come out pretending to be mad and brandishing what was likely a fake HUGE shotgun that he never fired.  Back then the corn farmers also planted a row or two near the road with the understanding that townsfolk could come out and harvest enough roasting ears for a meal or two. I don't think anybody every abused that privilege. Times were different then.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 5, 2022)

lg325 said:


> It took a minute or two but I made out ten.    There is a leopard in this pic can you all see it?  it took some study for me.


Still haven't found the 10th face and will probably kick myself when I see it--you can never unsee these things once you see them. I did see the leopard fairly quickly.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 5, 2022)

Correction.  I just found the 10th face.


----------



## Dekster (Apr 5, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Reminds me when I was a kid growing up in southeastern New Mexico. Very sandy soil in that part of the state and therefore great for growing peanuts and watermelon. The watermelon farmers used to plant a row or two near the country road for the kids to 'steal' on the condition they ate what they 'stole'.  It was great fun especially when we were spotted doing the 'stealing' on a bright moonlit night and the farmer would come out pretending to be mad and brandishing what was likely a fake HUGE shotgun that he never fired.  Back then the corn farmers also planted a row or two near the road with the understanding that townsfolk could come out and harvest enough roasting ears for a meal or two. I don't think anybody every abused that privilege. Times were different then.



The factory closed a long time ago.  It was being disassembled before the recession brick and beam by brick and beam to be resold as reclaimed materials.  They hauled butt when the recession happened and left a couple buildings untouched.  They are now being demo'd by new owners.  They have no interest in the materials.  They are grinding everything up to be repurposed as aggregate.  I assume that they are doing this with the intent of taking a wrecking ball to whatever is left in the near future (as there is a big wrecking ball parked between the buildings) so it is a PR thing for the community .   I am going to try to get some more tomorrow.  They are supposed to be doing it all week so they should have a fresh batch considering how picked over it was on day 1.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 5, 2022)

Dekster said:


> The factory closed a long time ago.  It was being disassembled before the recession brick and beam by brick and beam to be resold as reclaimed materials.  They hauled butt when the recession happened and left a couple buildings untouched.  They are now being demo'd by new owners.  They have no interest in the materials.  They are grinding everything up to be repurposed as aggregate.  I assume that they are doing this with the intent of taking a wrecking ball to whatever is left in the near future (as there is a big wrecking ball parked between the buildings) so it is a PR thing for the community .   I am going to try to get some more tomorrow.  They are supposed to be doing it all week so they should have a fresh batch considering how picked over it was on day 1.


Depending on what you intend to do with them, if you can get enough, it could be really special. We have friends & kin who have salvaged wood, brick and such from old stockyards, mills, etc. and used it to build rustic picture frames, fences, retaining walls and all sorts of things that look really cool. Especially if they can salvage something authenticating the history.


----------



## Dekster (Apr 5, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Depending on what you intend to do with them, if you can get enough, it could be really special. We have friends & kin who have salvaged wood, brick and such from old stockyards, mills, etc. and used it to build rustic picture frames, fences, retaining walls and all sorts of things that look really cool. Especially if they can salvage something authenticating the history.



I am just going to give most of them away and keep one for myself.  Nothing like free piece of history Christmas present to hand out 

Now if they were just giving all the plain old bricks you want, I would be making round trips with the truck.  I am fond of bricks in the landscaping.  I am not even particular about them being intact.  I like to toss broken bricks randomly in shady areas and let moss or lichens grow on them just to give a bed an aged feel.


----------



## beautress (Apr 6, 2022)

Bricks for free is cool. I had to buy some bricks to put in my entrance in the building that never got quite finished.
This morning I got up at 3 am and got to bed last night around 11, so not enough sleep. I've been working harder than ever at learning Spanish at Duolingo, and have been lagging behind for a few weeks. Guess I better get some of that sleep aid that's been advertised on tv by former Governor of somewhere, Huckabee. lol
Sometimes I forget everything I learned the day before, but today things went okay, but I'm so sleepy now, I just came for a sip or two of coffee and will try to take a half hour nap so I can get something done today. Hugs to everybody.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 6, 2022)

beautress said:


> Bricks for free is cool. I had to buy some bricks to put in my entrance in the building that never got quite finished.
> This morning I got up at 3 am and got to bed last night around 11, so not enough sleep. I've been working harder than ever at learning Spanish at Duolingo, and have been lagging behind for a few weeks. Guess I better get some of that sleep aid that's been advertised on tv by former Governor of somewhere, Huckabee. lol
> Sometimes I forget everything I learned the day before, but today things went okay, but I'm so sleepy now, I just came for a sip or two of coffee and will try to take a half hour nap so I can get something done today. Hugs to everybody.


I used to take 2 extra strength acetaminophen PM ((generic Tylenol PM) plus a 5 or 10mg melatonin when I went to bed, but was not getting the result I wanted. So lately, I am taking them before I go to bed and then play on the computer or read or something for a half hour to an hour until I am so sleepy I can't see what I'm doing any more. I then go to bed, fall asleep immediately, and don't wake up as much during the night. What makes the difference? No idea and it might not work for everybody.

I looked up Relaxium Sleep on Amazon--you can see the ingredients there--and they are very different and I didn't see anything alarming except it contains 5-HTP that is known to have some really unpleasant side effects for some & shouldn't be taken with some other meds. No indication the company is registered with Better Business Bureau or that it is FDA approved and it doesn't get as good a rating on Amazon or anywhere else as some other sleep aids.  My primary doctor wasn't sold on it when I asked--she is leery of any med or supplement like that with no controls or oversight. And Relaxium Sleep costs about $1/night to take while Acetaminopen PM plus Melatonin costs about 10 cents a night. But hey, whatever works?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 6, 2022)

lg325 said:


> It took a minute or two but I made out ten.    There is a leopard in this pic can you all see it?  it took some study for me.


I see it.


----------



## beautress (Apr 7, 2022)

Good lovely morning, all! It's a new day.
Hope shy guests will check in, have a cuppa, and say hello!




















​


----------



## beautress (Apr 7, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> I used to take 2 extra strength acetaminophen PM ((generic Tylenol PM) plus a 5 or 10mg melatonin when I went to bed, but was not getting the result I wanted. So lately, I am taking them before I go to bed and then play on the computer or read or something for a half hour to an hour until I am so sleepy I can't see what I'm doing any more. I then go to bed, fall asleep immediately, and don't wake up as much during the night. What makes the difference? No idea and it might not work for everybody.
> 
> I looked up Relaxium Sleep on Amazon--you can see the ingredients there--and they are very different and I didn't see anything alarming except it contains 5-HTP that is known to have some really unpleasant side effects for some & shouldn't be taken with some other meds. No indication the company is registered with Better Business Bureau or that it is FDA approved and it doesn't get as good a rating on Amazon or anywhere else as some other sleep aids.  My primary doctor wasn't sold on it when I asked--she is leery of any med or supplement like that with no controls or oversight. And Relaxium Sleep costs about $1/night to take while Acetaminopen PM plus Melatonin costs about 10 cents a night. But hey, whatever works?


I haven't fixed the problem yet, but I woke up around 5 this morning which is waaaaaaaaaay better than 3am after going to bed at 2. And I'm so allergic to acetaminophen. And I think I made myself leave the tv at 8pm last night. I'm sooooooo bored with the meanie war on the other side of the pond because the images make me cry.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 7, 2022)

beautress said:


> I haven't fixed the problem yet, but I woke up around 5 this morning which is waaaaaaaaaay better than 3am after going to bed at 2. And I'm so allergic to acetaminophen. And I think I made myself leave the tv at 8pm last night. I'm sooooooo bored with the meanie war on the other side of the pond because the images make me cry.


Ah, then of course you need to check out other remedies. I would be in a terrible fix if I couldn't take acetaminophen because I can't take any of the nsaids and I don't want to take narcotics on a regular basis.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 7, 2022)

beautress said:


> Good lovely morning, all! It's a new day.
> Hope shy guests will check in, have a cuppa, and say hello!
> 
> View attachment 627283View attachment 627287View attachment 627281View attachment 627279View attachment 627282View attachment 627284
> View attachment 627291View attachment 627288View attachment 627290​


I have been back on the Bean for about the last 6 months... Imagine that, being a dues paying member of the USMB Coffee Shop IV, for the last 5.5 years and not even drinking coffee... I like coffee, but it's almost a social thing... It's nice to share a cup with a _______... *(insert politically correct word of the day)    *


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 7, 2022)

Ridgerunner said:


> I have been back on the Bean for about the last 6 months... Imagine that, being a dues paying member of the USMB Coffee Shop IV, for the last 5.5 years and not even drinking coffee... I like coffee, but it's almost a social thing... It's nice to share a cup with a _______... *(insert politically correct word of the day)    *
> 
> View attachment 627463



I accept that some really don't care for coffee or perhaps for religious or health or other reasons don't drink it. But I so enjoy my coffee, especially in the morning, I can't imagine giving it up so I hope I never have to. As for politically correct word of the day  I accept any word that is inclusive of all which would include people, friends, or even the old-fashioned inclusive mankind, brethren, guys, etc.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 7, 2022)

Except no beer for me. . .


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 7, 2022)

I've finally fallen off the deep end, gone crazy.........  I sold a bunch of things I didn't need and bought me a used motorcycle.  Ever since Yamaha first introduced the V-Star line I've always wanted one.  It's been decades since I last rode a bike so now I have to relearn so to speak, of course you never forget how to ride a bike........  Cliche added just make everyone groan....... 

Picked up a fully loaded Yamaha V-Star 950 XVS95 Tourer.  The bike is huge like the larger motored ones (1300ccs and up) but is comparatively light and the engines on these are virtually bullet-proof.  









Now I'll have something other than my big Dodge Ram to scoot around on.  The shop owner delivered it to the house today and I had to finish making room in the garage for it.  The modular helmet I ordered is scheduled to be delivered Saturday.






I want to be seen..........


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 7, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> I want to be seen..........


And we want you to be seen...

Please watch out for the crazy ones...

Be safe my cyber phriend...


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 8, 2022)

Ridgerunner said:


> And we want you to be seen...
> 
> Please watch out for the crazy ones...
> 
> Be safe my cyber phriend...


Yup.  Even in my truck I still stay extremely alert.  If you ride a bike that way you develop almost a sixth sense, you can tell what someone is going to do before they do it.  Besides most of my in town riding will be running short errands or getting to and from one of the highways.
I know that Fox and a few others typically don't venture outside of the CS so I figured I'd repost it here for them to see.  Gotta show off my toys.......


----------



## beautress (Apr 8, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night, afternoon, morning wherever you are darlinks. I really do love you guys. May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here. Meanwhile we pray or send positive vibes or keep vigil for:
> 
> Harper, the inspiration for the vigil list.
> Kat for wellness
> ...







Outta the park, Foxfyre. Your images, posts, and thoughtfulness are a total blessing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 8, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> I've finally fallen off the deep end, gone crazy.........  I sold a bunch of things I didn't need and bought me a used motorcycle.  Ever since Yamaha first introduced the V-Star line I've always wanted one.  It's been decades since I last rode a bike so now I have to relearn so to speak, of course you never forget how to ride a bike........  Cliche added just make everyone groan.......
> 
> Picked up a fully loaded Yamaha V-Star 950 XVS95 Tourer.  The bike is huge like the larger motored ones (1300ccs and up) but is comparatively light and the engines on these are virtually bullet-proof.
> 
> ...


Well it's a good looking bike. They terrify me but I know those who ride love to do it so I will wish you all joy and happiness with it so long as I don't have to ride it with you. LOL


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 8, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Well it's a good looking bike. They terrify me but I know those who ride love to do it so I will wish you all joy and happiness with it so long as I don't have to ride it with you. LOL


Kat hated them also, hated it when I did have one.  When I got rid of my last one she was soooooo happy.  Me?  I always loved riding, I'd ride year round though even with a snowmobile suit in the winter I'd have to thaw out whenever I reached my destination.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 8, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> Kat hated them also, hated it when I did have one.  When I got rid of my last one she was soooooo happy.  Me?  I always loved riding, I'd ride year round though even with a snowmobile suit in the winter I'd have to thaw out whenever I reached my destination.......


I think it's all in what your experience is. Perry's brother and sister-in-law each had Hondas and loved to go riding through the countryside.  My primary experience with them was in the hospital dealing with those who had motorcycle accidents and that wasn't pretty. So I am conditioned by that which isn't fair to all who ride safely and without serious incident all their lives.


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 9, 2022)

Happy Opening Day of the Baseball Season.  Let us start today's game with 2 minutes of silence for all of the distant relatives who died, making it possible for the day games to be sell-outs.  The Blue Jays season will start at 7:05 p.m.  against the Texas Rangers.  

Bo Bichette talked about watching the 2015 ALCS against Texas and who the whole SkyDome was LOUD.  Since he came up to the league full time, he's never been able to experience a fully sold out SkyDome on Opening Day.  As much as I'd love to be there, no way I'm going anywhere like that until after my surgery.

May 4th is the day.  I met with the surgeon yesterday, and we're a go!!!  He says that I'll be back on my bike in 6 weeks.  The knee hurts.  It's a duIl ache, and quite bearable, but it wasn't there last year.  If we had been able to do it last year as originally planned, it would never have happened.  

One of my skating buddies had her knee done last year, and she suggested exercises to build up my legs before surgery.  I'm getting out on my bike every day I can, now that the warmer weather is here.  The surgeon said they'd have me in for an entire day 2 weeks before the surgery, to do the pre-surgery tests, and discuss post surgery treatments.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 9, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> Happy Opening Day of the Baseball Season.  Let us start today's game with 2 minutes of silence for all of the distant relatives who died, making it possible for the day games to be sell-outs.  The Blue Jays season will start at 7:05 p.m.  against the Texas Rangers.
> 
> Bo Bichette talked about watching the 2015 ALCS against Texas and who the whole SkyDome was LOUD.  Since he came up to the league full time, he's never been able to experience a fully sold out SkyDome on Opening Day.  As much as I'd love to be there, no way I'm going anywhere like that until after my surgery.
> 
> ...


What was the day of surgery again?


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 9, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> Kat hated them also, hated it when I did have one.  When I got rid of my last one she was soooooo happy.  Me?  I always loved riding, I'd ride year round though even with a snowmobile suit in the winter I'd have to thaw out whenever I reached my destination.......


I have ridden motorcycles since 1963. In those days it use to snow heavily every winter and I rode all year round. At the time I was riding a BSA Bantam, and being a light bike I could put my feet down and slide along in the snow controlling it with my boots. In later years I rode big bikes like a Honda 650 and that was too heavy to steer with your feet, but these days it hardly ever snows because of global warming,


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 9, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> What was the day of surgery again?



May the 4th be with me!!!  Less than 4 weeks!  I want to have at least 4 weeks of dinners in the freezer before the surgery.

I'm basically going to self isolate until the surgery.  I don't need to get covid NOW.  That would be the worst, and it's all over here.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 9, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> I've finally fallen off the deep end, gone crazy.........  I sold a bunch of things I didn't need and bought me a used motorcycle.  Ever since Yamaha first introduced the V-Star line I've always wanted one.  It's been decades since I last rode a bike so now I have to relearn so to speak, of course you never forget how to ride a bike........  Cliche added just make everyone groan.......
> 
> Picked up a fully loaded Yamaha V-Star 950 XVS95 Tourer.  The bike is huge like the larger motored ones (1300ccs and up) but is comparatively light and the engines on these are virtually bullet-proof.
> 
> ...


very nice!


----------



## Oddball (Apr 9, 2022)

Saturday morning!

Enjoy The Masters this weekend,

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## beautress (Apr 9, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> I've finally fallen off the deep end, gone crazy.........  I sold a bunch of things I didn't need and bought me a used motorcycle.  Ever since Yamaha first introduced the V-Star line I've always wanted one.  It's been decades since I last rode a bike so now I have to relearn so to speak, of course you never forget how to ride a bike........  Cliche added just make everyone groan.......
> 
> Picked up a fully loaded Yamaha V-Star 950 XVS95 Tourer.  The bike is huge like the larger motored ones (1300ccs and up) but is comparatively light and the engines on these are virtually bullet-proof.
> 
> ...


That's beautiful, Ringel. May your bike serve you well and keep you safe.


----------



## beautress (Apr 9, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> Happy Opening Day of the Baseball Season.  Let us start today's game with 2 minutes of silence for all of the distant relatives who died, making it possible for the day games to be sell-outs.  The Blue Jays season will start at 7:05 p.m.  against the Texas Rangers.
> 
> Bo Bichette talked about watching the 2015 ALCS against Texas and who the whole SkyDome was LOUD.  Since he came up to the league full time, he's never been able to experience a fully sold out SkyDome on Opening Day.  As much as I'd love to be there, no way I'm going anywhere like that until after my surgery.
> 
> ...


I had my knee replaced last year. Prayers up for your surgeon, you, and the anesthesiologist and nurses. May their hands be guided by heaven, and may your recuperation and physical therapy work wonders that bring you comfort and a new lease on life. Only good wishes.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 9, 2022)

My helmet arrived a little while ago and amazingly it fit properly.  Having ordered it via Amazon was a little worried about their sizing chart being wrong, it wasn't.  Thankfully the Amazon listing page had a video because the instructions it came with were worthless at best.  Unfortunately the next few days are supposed to get very windy and chilly so it looks like I'll have to wait to take it out on my first, familiarization ride.  Kinda nervous and excited at the same time.


----------



## lg325 (Apr 10, 2022)

☕🍵*    Good morning all.    *


----------



## beautress (Apr 10, 2022)

lg325 said:


> ☕🍵*    Good morning all.    *


Hey there, Ig325. Refills on me today.   


​


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 10, 2022)

Good morning darlinks. To start off the day, we'll begin with evidence that not everybody is cut out to be a designer:


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 10, 2022)

And for my educational post today:

Nothing begins with N and ends with G.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 10, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> And for my educational post today:
> 
> Nothing begins with N and ends with G.


Thats true...

My father used to always say when pulling up to a railroad crossing...

Railroad Crossing...
Look out for the cars...
Can you spell that without any 'r's'...?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 11, 2022)

For those of us way over the downside of that hill everybody talks about


----------



## beautress (Apr 11, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> View attachment 628926


The dot should be after the first 9. The mannequin may take people's mind off the inflation, no?


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 11, 2022)

beautress said:


> I had my knee replaced last year. Prayers up for your surgeon, you, and the anesthesiologist and nurses. May their hands be guided by heaven, and may your recuperation and physical therapy work wonders that bring you comfort and a new lease on life. Only good wishes.



I am getting the best surgeon in this part of Ontario, and he thanked me for my patience.  When they started talking about "catching up" on the waiting list for elective surgeries, I feared getting stuck with one of the new teams they put together to do 24 hours of surgery, and reduce waiting times.  No, I'll wait for the real orthopedic guy thanks. 
I know Americans don't understand our triage system, but joint replacements, hernias, and "non-critical" surgeries are considered "electives".  So you plan for them, and you get on the waiting list well before you really need the surgery. I had all my preliminary workup done in 2019, and our plan was for surgery was January/February 2021.  My knee is hurting, in a mildly annoying way, and I'm not going for walks at the moment.  This wasn't happening last year.  

If I had wanted to do the surgery sooner, I could have gone for the first available opening anywhere in Ontario, but you have to travel and you don't get to pick your doctor.  

Beautress, he said 6 weeks and I should be back on my bike.  That's before Canada Day - July 1st.  How was you experience?  I remember you thinking the therapist was a sadist.  My friend had her knee replaced around the same time as you and she said the therapy was no big deal, but she's a good 10 years younger than me, and age makes a big difference in recovery.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 12, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> I am getting the best surgeon in this part of Ontario, and he thanked me for my patience.  When they started talking about "catching up" on the waiting list for elective surgeries, I feared getting stuck with one of the new teams they put together to do 24 hours of surgery, and reduce waiting times.  No, I'll wait for the real orthopedic guy thanks.
> I know Americans don't understand our triage system, but joint replacements, hernias, and "non-critical" surgeries are considered "electives".  So you plan for them, and you get on the waiting list well before you really need the surgery. I had all my preliminary workup done in 2019, and our plan was for surgery was January/February 2021.  My knee is hurting, in a mildly annoying way, and I'm not going for walks at the moment.  This wasn't happening last year.
> 
> If I had wanted to do the surgery sooner, I could have gone for the first available opening anywhere in Ontario, but you have to travel and you don't get to pick your doctor.
> ...


Hombre had a good deal of pain for a week to 10 days and then it quickly subsided. By the end of the second week he was off most of the heavy pain meds and now almost seven weeks he's off all pain meds and walks without a limp though the knee/leg will need more rehab. But that was a hip which I hear is not as tough as the knee, but those I know who have knee surgery get through it in good shape.


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 12, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Hombre had a good deal of pain for a week to 10 days and then it quickly subsided. By the end of the second week he was off most of the heavy pain meds and now almost seven weeks he's off all pain meds and walks without a limp though the knee/leg will need more rehab. But that was a hip which I hear is not as tough as the knee, but those I know who have knee surgery get through it in good shape.



I thought the hip was the worst.  Once we're finished with the knee, it's time to get in line again for the right hip.  He said 6 weeks to have me back on my bike, which would be nice.  Just in time for summer.    

On a positive note, all of this will cost me nothing.  I will have to pay for rental/puchase of a walker, crutches and a cane.  And for help at home for the first couple of weeks.  The woman who lives across the hall will help me, but I don't expect her to do it for free.

My landlord continues to be a pain, but with the electrical working properly, I now have a microwave, I can focus on getting ready for the surgery.  The County laid on a big work order as a result of their inspection, but 
I recently learned that the Landlord is now collecting the rents in cash because of "some problem with his bank".  He normally has us deposit directly to his bank account.  

I had a law clerk friend pull the parcel page on the property and was stunned to learn that my Landlord took out a new mortgage on this property in early February of this year for $500,000.  I surmise that the bank did its usual work order searches for a rental property and discovered the Electrical Safety Authority work order.  As a result, they cancelled my Landlord's line of credit, and called his loan.  Work orders are a serious default under the terms of the mortgage, and even worse, the Landlord had to have lied on the mortgage paperwork and told them the property was up to code.  Oops!

The parcel register page told an interesting story.  The property was free and clear from 2001 to 2007, when the Landlord took out a mortgage.  That mortgage was increased in 2011, and a new mortgage registered.  The 2007 mortgage was discharged when the new mortgage was registered, and the 2011 mortgage was discharged when the 2022 mortgage was registered.  So he went from debt free to owing $500,000 on this property in 15 years.  

This property isn't worth $500,000.  Not even close.  $350,000 based on the rents, if it was in tip top shape, which it is not.  $250,000 with $100,000 needed to be spent to bring it up to code.  

What did he do with the money?  He sure didn't spend it on this place.  He's still driving a same old grey pick up truck he's owned since the day I met him, and I've never seen him dressed in anything but coveralls.  He seemed more like the type to have the first dollar he ever earned, than a man drowning in debt.

This is not ending well for this old fool.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 13, 2022)

We have a number of friends in Washington state who are getting significant snow the last few days. One posted this on Facebook this morning and I thought it too good not to share.


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 13, 2022)

It's 64 F here right now, but my friends in the Midwest were talking about sleet and hail on Monday, and we usually get their weather two days later, so I'm bracing for a snowstorm tonight or tomorrow.  I can't decide whether to leave the flannel sheets on the bed or change to the summer cotton sheets, and I have both long underwear and shorts ready to go as required.

Last year I would have said that once we have above 60 degree weather for a week, there is no further danger of snow.  Last year we had a week of above 70 degree weather for a week, and then got 6 inches of snow.  It was gone the next day, but it still created havoc for 2 days, and it froze the new flowers.

The best selling item on my website are boys black stretch skating pants.  I keep one of every size on the rack and when I get an order, I ship it the same day, and then make another one to replace it.  Last week I sold two pair.  I cut them on the weekend and sewed them over the past couple of days.


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 13, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> It's 64 F here right now, but my friends in the Midwest were talking about sleet and hail on Monday, and we usually get their weather two days later, so I'm bracing for a snowstorm tonight or tomorrow.  I can't decide whether to leave the flannel sheets on the bed or change to the summer cotton sheets, and I have both long underwear and shorts ready to go as required.
> 
> Last year I would have said that once we have above 60 degree weather for a week, there is no further danger of snow.  Last year we had a week of above 70 degree weather for a week, and then got 6 inches of snow.  It was gone the next day, but it still created havoc for 2 days, and it froze the new flowers.
> 
> The best selling item on my website are boys black stretch skating pants.  I keep one of every size on the rack and when I get an order, I ship it the same day, and then make another one to replace it.  Last week I sold two pair.  I cut them on the weekend and sewed them over the past couple of days.



This time of year year here:


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 14, 2022)

Last 2:months have been double digits below last yr and this one is more of the same. Still battling 30's here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 14, 2022)

Manonthestreet said:


> Last 2:months have been double digits below last yr and this one is more of the same. Still battling 30's here.


Drastic weather anomalies have always existed, but there seem to be a lot of them this year.  And honestly we desperately need moisture in our part of the world--high winds most days this spring, constant red flag warnings, and we already have some big fires going in the state. Severe damage in and around Ruidoso with evacuations in progress. A big fire in the Belen bosque just south of us is about half contained now and they are allowing those evacuated there to return to their homes and businesses. A big fire in the mountains north of Las Vegas NM is only 10% contained but not threatening any private property yet I don't think.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 15, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Drastic weather anomalies have always existed, but there seem to be a lot of them this year.  And honestly we desperately need moisture in our part of the world--high winds most days this spring, constant red flag warnings, and we already have some big fires going in the state. Severe damage in and around Ruidoso with evacuations in progress. A big fire in the Belen bosque just south of us is about half contained now and they are allowing those evacuated there to return to their homes and businesses. A big fire in the mountains north of Las Vegas NM is only 10% contained but not threatening any private property yet I don't think.


We should be in the Fifties......last couple days it was in the thirties. Farmers havent touched their fields yet


----------



## lg325 (Apr 15, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> View attachment 631099


I am pretty sure I know but I will wait for others to post.    Thanks for posting this fun stuff.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 16, 2022)

'Last night I dreamed I designed a space ship to Mars. I knew a rocket from earth could not carry enough oxygen for a year long journey. So I decided it would be assembled in space. It would have a ring of oxygen tanks around the outside.'

In the dream I drew a picture of the space ship, and I thought it was a good idea so I sent the above as a tweet to Elon Musk.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Oddball (Apr 16, 2022)

Saturday morning!

Never know what tomorrow will bring.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2022)

Dajjal said:


> 'Last night I dreamed I designed a space ship to Mars. I knew a rocket from earth could not carry enough oxygen for a year long journey. So I decided it would be assembled in space. It would have a ring of oxygen tanks around the outside.'
> 
> In the dream I drew a picture of the space ship, and I thought it was a good idea so I sent the above as a tweet to Elon Musk.


LOL. Not sure Elon Musk can afford Twitter and a spaceship but he's pretty rich. And who knows? Maybe your design is truly inspiration. He definitely shares my and many others' vision for the next great adventures that will first be interplanetary space travel and eventually, if we can develop the technology, an Enterprise type universe exploration vehicle. I probably won't be around to see it, but I sure would like to be on it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2022)

lg325 said:


> I am pretty sure I know but I will wait for others to post.    Thanks for posting this fun stuff.


I think I have it figured out too.


----------



## beautress (Apr 16, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> This time of year year here:
> View attachment 630115
> View attachment 630112


In East Texas, we have a saying: "If ya don't like the weather, wait 10 minutes!" Looks like we have a lot of company.


----------



## beautress (Apr 16, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> I am getting the best surgeon in this part of Ontario, and he thanked me for my patience.  When they started talking about "catching up" on the waiting list for elective surgeries, I feared getting stuck with one of the new teams they put together to do 24 hours of surgery, and reduce waiting times.  No, I'll wait for the real orthopedic guy thanks.
> I know Americans don't understand our triage system, but joint replacements, hernias, and "non-critical" surgeries are considered "electives".  So you plan for them, and you get on the waiting list well before you really need the surgery. I had all my preliminary workup done in 2019, and our plan was for surgery was January/February 2021.  My knee is hurting, in a mildly annoying way, and I'm not going for walks at the moment.  This wasn't happening last year.
> 
> If I had wanted to do the surgery sooner, I could have gone for the first available opening anywhere in Ontario, but you have to travel and you don't get to pick your doctor.
> ...


Oh, Dragonlady, I hope all goes well for your surgery. I'm not familiar with medicine in Canada, but I hope you get the best care and an envious result.     Group hug!


----------



## beautress (Apr 16, 2022)

To all who visit Foxfyre's wonderful gift of the USMB Lounge,
Happy Easter,
Passover, and
God's beautiful spring.
Hope the weather is good this year wherever you go.




​


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2022)

Good night, afternoon, morning wherever you are darlinks. I really do love you guys. May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here. Meanwhile we pray or send positive vibes or keep vigil for:

Harper, the inspiration for the vigil list.
Kat for wellness
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Nosmo King for healing and health & wholeness.
Beautress for continued recovery & wholeness.
Ringel - for continued healing and wellness.
Beautress's friend for comfort/healing.
Mindful's daughter for continued wellness.
Big Black Dog for the very best treatment and outcome for the rest of his days.
SFC Ollie for health and wellness.
Hombre for successful rehab and continued progress with his new hip.
007 for relief from back pain.
Dragonlady for impending knee surgery on May 5.

And we keep the light on so others who have been away can find their way back and we hope they will.

*Tomorrow, Easter Sunday, is the most holy day of the Christian calendar and the religious significance of this time of year is shared by many other faiths. For all, whether you are religious or not, or whether you follow the liturgical calendar or not, I wish for you joy, peace, health, and love.*


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Dajjal (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 17, 2022)

Happy Easter


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## beautress (Apr 17, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> View attachment 631953


You're right right.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 17, 2022)

beautress said:


> You're right right.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 17, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> View attachment 631953


Actually, the way it’s written may mean the mistake has to be after the colon. 😉


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 18, 2022)

Montrovant said:


> Actually, the way it’s written may mean the mistake has to be after the colon. 😉


I agree. But I don't think whoever wrote the puzzle thought of that.


----------



## lg325 (Apr 18, 2022)

*y   *


----------



## lg325 (Apr 18, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> View attachment 631099


* The guy at table 4  his  is the only table without a knife*


----------



## lg325 (Apr 18, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> View attachment 631953



*No  Y    *


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 18, 2022)

lg325 said:


> *y  *


By golly you're right. I saw the mistake in the sentence and thought that was it, and didn't check the letters after the colon. Sharp eye there. Well done.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 18, 2022)

lg325 said:


> * The guy at table 4  his  is the only table without a knife*


That and his shirt seems to be torn and there seems to be a piece of it lying beside the corpse.


----------



## lg325 (Apr 18, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> By golly you're right. I saw the mistake in the sentence and thought that was it, and didn't check the letters after the colon. Sharp eye there. Well done.


I totaly missed the ''the the''


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 18, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> View attachment 631953


I had no no problem finding this.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 18, 2022)

*Forrest left home running. He ran a ways and then turned left, ran the same distance and turned left again, ran the same distance and turned left again. When he got home, there were two masked men. Who were they?*


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 20, 2022)

Sometimes it helps to put things into perspective.


----------



## lg325 (Apr 20, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> *Forrest left home running. He ran a ways and then turned left, ran the same distance and turned left again, ran the same distance and turned left again. When he got home, there were two masked men. Who were they?*


This is a tough one. I have been pondering on it since posted. Anymore clues or the answer?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 20, 2022)

lg325 said:


> This is a tough one. I have been pondering on it since posted. Anymore clues or the answer?


Okay one clue. It has to do with sports.


----------



## lg325 (Apr 20, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay one clue. It has to do with sports.


The umpire and catcher!        That was a good one thanks.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 21, 2022)

Only some of you will get this one


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## beautress (Apr 22, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> By golly you're right. I saw the mistake in the sentence and thought that was it, and didn't check the letters after the colon. Sharp eye there. Well done.


I did check them, and I missed the absence of Y. lol. I should have counted what should have been 26 alphabets.  Last week I averaged just under 3 hours a night of sleep. I get over 4 hours if I take a melatonin. If I take sleepy time tea and 5 mg of melatonin, I get 6 hours. Better start drinking more tea at night. lol


----------



## beautress (Apr 22, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Only some of you will get this one
> View attachment 634055


Only Sir Anthony Hopkins....


----------



## beautress (Apr 22, 2022)

Has anybody heard from Big Black Dog? And 007 must be busy with that* RED* truck. And just seeing Ollie just cheers me up. It's good to see IG135 around lately.

 I hope everyone is well. I'm not moving too quickly these days, so I've been spending a lot of time at Duolingo trying to learn Spanish well enough to understand what they're saying. It seemed to help to find a Spanish news channel, and though i barely could pick out a familiar word now and then, it changed how I study. They spoke lightning fast. So I got in the habit of reciting my lessons 3 or 4 times each, picking up speed as best I could. I was in the habit of taking my time for a year, and that did absolutely nothing for understanding that terribly wonderful language. Picking up speed in the language seems to be the panacea I was looking for. But it is muy aburrida when there's a world of work outside in the yard.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 22, 2022)

beautress said:


> Has anybody heard from Big Black Dog? And 007 must be busy with that* RED* truck. And just seeing Ollie just cheers me up. It's good to see IG135 around lately.
> 
> I hope everyone is well. I'm not moving too quickly these days, so I've been spending a lot of time at Duolingo trying to learn Spanish well enough to understand what they're saying. It seemed to help to find a Spanish news channel, and though i barely could pick out a familiar word now and then, it changed how I study. They spoke lightning fast. So I got in the habit of reciting my lessons 3 or 4 times each, picking up speed as best I could. I was in the habit of taking my time for a year, and that did absolutely nothing for understanding that terribly wonderful language. Picking up speed in the language seems to be the panacea I was looking for. But it is muy aburrida when there's a world of work outside in the yard.


I've had Big Black Dog on my mind a lot lately too.  I hope we will hear from him.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 22, 2022)

beautress said:


> I did check them, and I missed the absence of Y. lol. I should have counted what should have been 26 alphabets.  Last week I averaged just under 3 hours a night of sleep. I get over 4 hours if I take a melatonin. If I take sleepy time tea and 5 mg of melatonin, I get 6 hours. Better start drinking more tea at night. lol





beautress said:


> Only Sir Anthony Hopkins....


It pertains to one of his more iconic movies.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 22, 2022)

beautress said:


> I did check them, and I missed the absence of Y. lol. I should have counted what should have been 26 alphabets.  Last week I averaged just under 3 hours a night of sleep. I get over 4 hours if I take a melatonin. If I take sleepy time tea and 5 mg of melatonin, I get 6 hours. Better start drinking more tea at night. lol


I sleep a lot better if I take two extra strength acetaminophen PM (Tylenol PM) plus a 5 mg melatonin.  I've learned too to take them 30 minutes or so before I get in bed & get really sleepy so I'm wanting that bed. I go to sleep within a minute or two that way. Otherwise I'm tossing and turning up to an hour before I get to sleep.


----------



## lg325 (Apr 22, 2022)

Silence of the Lambs is a favorite movie of mine. I enjoy watching actors who are masters of their craft.  Anthony Hopkins's performance was great.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 22, 2022)

lg325 said:


> Silence of the Lambs is a favorite movie of mine. I enjoy watching actors who are masters of their craft.  Anthony Hopkins's performance was great.


I agree. He is one of my favorites. One of those rare actors who actually becomes the character they play.  Some--think John Wayne, Alan Alda, Clint Eastwood for example--do their roles very well but they are just themselves reading different lines.  With Hopkins and others of his skill, they almost literally become the character and you forget that it is them.


----------



## beautress (Apr 22, 2022)

lg325 said:


> Silence of the Lambs is a favorite movie of mine. I enjoy watching actors who are masters of their craft.  Anthony Hopkins's performance was great.


When their performance really, really ticks me off, I am painfully aware that I have been taken to the clouds by a genius. We have a few of those in these parts, not all of them are maddening, however. I know, because my heart is full of the positive genies in these parts. 💗 Oh, and I'll never tell.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 22, 2022)

Oh and I didn't intend to dismiss 007 earlier. And wonder if that sore back got the best of him? Or he's just busy doing spring type stuff.


----------



## beautress (Apr 22, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Oh and I didn't intend to dismiss 007 earlier. And wonder if that sore back got the best of him? Or he's just busy doing spring type stuff.


I don't know, Foxfyre. I looked into his messages, and his last one was 21 days ago on April 1. I thought he posted something here a week ago. Time flies. I hope he is okay, and I hope BBD is okay too. Wonder if SFC Ollie can get ahold of them.


----------



## beautress (Apr 22, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> I've had Big Black Dog on my mind a lot lately too.  I hope we will hear from him.


On second thought, BBD mentioned that he was very sick the last post of his that I read. He's been on my prayer list.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 22, 2022)

beautress said:


> On second thought, BBD mentioned that he was very sick the last post of his that I read. He's been on my prayer list.


Yes he got a bad medical report with very grim prognosis. So he is seriously on my mind these days.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 23, 2022)

beautress said:


> I don't know, Foxfyre. I looked into his messages, and his last one was 21 days ago on April 1. I thought he posted something here a week ago. Time flies. I hope he is okay, and I hope BBD is okay too. Wonder if SFC Ollie can get ahold of them.


Wish I could.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 23, 2022)

Saturday morning!

Is you or is you ain't?

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## beautress (Apr 23, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> I sleep a lot better if I take two extra strength acetaminophen PM (Tylenol PM) plus a 5 mg melatonin.  I've learned too to take them 30 minutes or so before I get in bed & get really sleepy so I'm wanting that bed. I go to sleep within a minute or two that way. Otherwise I'm tossing and turning up to an hour before I get to sleep.


I had really bad overall leg cramps, toe to arms, though the legs were horrible. I called the local homeophathic group here, and the answer was "potassium" I told him I'd had one in the morning of the horrible episode, and he said potassium must be always present if leg cramps are frequent. Sure enough I probably hadn't taken a potassium because the magnesium seemed to help a little a couple of weeks ago, and I hadn't even thought of potassium for several weeks. Apparently, it has to be rebuilt, and I was told to take them at one or two hour intervals, so I took one, and it prevented reoccurrance the next day, but in the evening I had a few cramps but it wasn't near as bad as the night before, so I took another potassium last night and this morning. Still wasn't enough, because after a long nap, I had slight cramps so made my way back to the potassium supplement and took another. I decided to go relax and listen to some scriptures I've been wanting to hear, starting with the book of Joel, which I had forgotten about, and sure enough, Miss Song decided to put up a howl when the neighbor's car turned in. I wanted to come back here and see if 007 or BBD had checked in. I enjoyed both of their posts in the last 10 years I've been here at USMB. This lounge is like family to me, and I hope everyone is well. Prayers still up for everyone's return to good health. Have to go.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 24, 2022)

Well Friends and Neighbors I have some wonderful news for my immediately family...
My 16-year-old Grandson has his Eagle Scout Court of Honor scheduled for June 5th... Grandpa is super Proud of him, and an Honorable mention has to go to his Dad... His Dad was there all the way...
Grandma is going to go for the Ceremony and I am going to stay at home and take care of the livestock...
I'm just full of it tonight...
My Son and DIL are pregnant again...
I'm very happy for them... Surprised, but very happy... After the miscarriage last fall, well lets say I didn't have a clue, did I mention that I am very happy...

Life is good...


----------



## beautress (Apr 24, 2022)

Ridgerunner said:


> Well Friends and Neighbors I have some wonderful news for my immediately family...
> My 16-year-old Grandson has his Eagle Scout Court of Honor scheduled for June 5th... Grandpa is super Proud of him, and an Honorable mention has to go to his Dad... His Dad was there all the way...
> Grandma is going to go for the Ceremony and I am going to stay at home and take care of the livestock...
> I'm just full of it tonight...
> ...


Congratulations on the accomplishment of your family's Court of Honor Eagle Scout. He must have done some serious work to achieve that title.
Hope the new expected little one makes it this time. Prayers up for your son and DIL for the healthy, happy little one's birth and long life! Hope it heals their broken heart of losing one. Bless them both and their future child.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 24, 2022)

Ridgerunner said:


> Well Friends and Neighbors I have some wonderful news for my immediately family...
> My 16-year-old Grandson has his Eagle Scout Court of Honor scheduled for June 5th... Grandpa is super Proud of him, and an Honorable mention has to go to his Dad... His Dad was there all the way...
> Grandma is going to go for the Ceremony and I am going to stay at home and take care of the livestock...
> I'm just full of it tonight...
> ...


That Eagle Scout accomplishment is wonderful. Hombre was a scoutmaster for many years and both our kids were in scouts. Lots of good memories. And those grandbabies are special and prayers up that this pregnancy will be wonderful. (Most are.)


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 24, 2022)

beautress said:


> I had really bad overall leg cramps, toe to arms, though the legs were horrible. I called the local homeophathic group here, and the answer was "potassium" I told him I'd had one in the morning of the horrible episode, and he said potassium must be always present if leg cramps are frequent. Sure enough I probably hadn't taken a potassium because the magnesium seemed to help a little a couple of weeks ago, and I hadn't even thought of potassium for several weeks. Apparently, it has to be rebuilt, and I was told to take them at one or two hour intervals, so I took one, and it prevented reoccurrance the next day, but in the evening I had a few cramps but it wasn't near as bad as the night before, so I took another potassium last night and this morning. Still wasn't enough, because after a long nap, I had slight cramps so made my way back to the potassium supplement and took another. I decided to go relax and listen to some scriptures I've been wanting to hear, starting with the book of Joel, which I had forgotten about, and sure enough, Miss Song decided to put up a howl when the neighbor's car turned in. I wanted to come back here and see if 007 or BBD had checked in. I enjoyed both of their posts in the last 10 years I've been here at USMB. This lounge is like family to me, and I hope everyone is well. Prayers still up for everyone's return to good health. Have to go.



Bananas Beautress.  I get cramps in my calves and feet in the night, if I don't eat my bananas.  They're loaded with potassium, and since it's an all natural source, your body is better able to metabolize it.  Every time I get cramps, it's because I run out of bananas, and haven't had one for at least a week.

My cousin has stage 4 breast cancer which has spread throughout her system.  Chemo is not going well for her, and she's on round 6.  She's young woman, with a teenage son, who had remarried in the past 6 years, relocating from Ottawa to Southern Ontario, not far from where I live.  Leaving family and friends in Ottawa for a new life was hard, but she had found a good job, her young son was involved in minor hockey, and her husband's MS was mostly in remission.  And just when life was so good, bam!

Rose is as beautiful inside as out, and it's awful to see her suffering so.  And of course things are getting bad just as I'm preparing for my surgery and can't help her at all.  All good thoughts and prayers would be most appreciated.    

My sister and her husband have both tested positive for covid.  Susie has a list of "pre-existing conditions" as long as your arm but it starts with Rheumatoid Arthritis which has attacked her heart and lungs.  She only has 20% heart function, so even though she is triple vaxxed, this is a serious concern.  Susie's husband works part-time, so they think he caught it at work, since she seldom leaves the house.  She says that the people who tell  you it's no different from the flu are LYING.  This is much worse.

As for me, 10 days to May 4th.  I had my interview with the operating room nurse on Friday, and with the anesthesiologist as well.  Tomorrow I go into the hospital for my pre-surgery bloodwork.  I have a list of instructions for the day of.  I'll be spending the night at the hospital, and coming home the day after.  

There are 25 meals in the freezer, and today I'm making pulled pork in the slow cooker, chili on the stove, and baking banana bread.  I'm going to make some baked beans tomorrow when I get back from the hospital.  That will give me another 20 meals.  I need some chicken dishes (butter chicken, and a curried chicken and sweet potato stew), for variety.  That will give me 8 different choices.  

I finished my new line of adult yoga pants, and immediately appropriated a pair for myself.  I made a pair of these yoga pants at the start of the pandemic and they are the most comfortable pants I've ever worn, but they were two inches too short.  Over the course of the pandemic, I've lost weight, so these pants are now getting worn, and they don't fit as well as they used to.  The new pair was cut longer, and 2 sizes smaller than my first test pair.  I want to make a couple more pairs this week as I plan to live in these pants throughout my recovery.

To do list:  File my taxes;  Update my Personal Care Power of Attorney; stock the pantry;  Hair cut and colour on Friday.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 24, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> Bananas Beautress.  I get cramps in my calves and feet in the night, if I don't eat my bananas.  They're loaded with potassium, and since it's an all natural source, your body is better able to metabolize it.  Every time I get cramps, it's because I run out of bananas, and haven't had one for at least a week.
> 
> My cousin has stage 4 breast cancer which has spread throughout her system.  Chemo is not going well for her, and she's on round 6.  She's young woman, with a teenage son, who had remarried in the past 6 years, relocating from Ottawa to Southern Ontario, not far from where I live.  Leaving family and friends in Ottawa for a new life was hard, but she had found a good job, her young son was involved in minor hockey, and her husband's MS was mostly in remission.  And just when life was so good, bam!
> 
> ...


Prayers up for your cousin, sister, and her husband. We'll hope the vax does its magic for her. So far it has protected from dangerously severe illness even the autoimmune compromised among those I know except for my sister who already was in congenital heart failure when she contracted COVID after being full vaxxed. It did hasten her death I think but in reality didn't cause it.


----------



## beautress (Apr 24, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> Bananas Beautress.  I get cramps in my calves and feet in the night, if I don't eat my bananas.  They're loaded with potassium, and since it's an all natural source, your body is better able to metabolize it.  Every time I get cramps, it's because I run out of bananas, and haven't had one for at least a week.
> 
> My cousin has stage 4 breast cancer which has spread throughout her system.  Chemo is not going well for her, and she's on round 6.  She's young woman, with a teenage son, who had remarried in the past 6 years, relocating from Ottawa to Southern Ontario, not far from where I live.  Leaving family and friends in Ottawa for a new life was hard, but she had found a good job, her young son was involved in minor hockey, and her husband's MS was mostly in remission.  And just when life was so good, bam!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Dragonlady. I bought a small bunch of bananas again yesterday, but my potassium deficit is long-standing enough to know somehow, I'm not absorbing it in any beneficial way, but my homeopathic caregiver told me to take mega-pills of potassium that I already have by taking doses spaced an hour or two apart as needed. I did that and I like you really prefer to get nutrition from foods. I just looked up what foods contain potassium, and for anyone else who is experiencing too much pain, Here's what I found this morning at  Which Foods are Rich in Potassium?. Some nightshade foods that have potassium may trigger arthritis, so run a second scan "foods that trigger arthritis."  Most every health problem has a set of good-for-you foods and a set of foods-to-avoid lists. It's best to check out both to make sure you're not triggering another of your familiar health issues or known problems.

Your family members are on my prayer list. We don't know how precious they are until we loose them. Prayers up.   oh, adn 


​


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 24, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Prayers up for your cousin, sister, and her husband. We'll hope the vax does its magic for her. So far it has protected from dangerously severe illness even the autoimmune compromised among those I know except for my sister who already was in congenital heart failure when she contracted COVID after being full vaxxed. It did hasten her death I think but in reality didn't cause it.



JM is recovering nicely.  Susie is also getting better but not as quickly.  They gave her a round of the early treatment drugs and, combined with her vaccination status, she says she's going to be fine.  She is as tough as they come.  JM takes such good care of her too.  She is truly blessed, in that regard.  But I won't stop my prayers until I know she's fully recovered.  Her condition really is that fragile to begin with.

As promised, despite the two inches of snow on the ground on Monday, it is currently 66 degrees under blue skies, headed to 75 this afternoon.  Break out shorts and the sun tan oil.  We're going to the beach!!!  High temperature predicted for Wednesday - 39 degrees!!!!


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 24, 2022)

beautress said:


> Thanks, Dragonlady. I bought a small bunch of bananas again yesterday, but my potassium deficit is long-standing enough to know somehow, I'm not absorbing it in any beneficial way, but my homeopathic caregiver told me to take mega-pills of potassium that I already have by taking doses spaced an hour or two apart as needed. I did that and I like you really prefer to get nutrition from foods. I just looked up what foods contain potassium, and for anyone else who is experiencing too much pain, Here's what I found this morning at  Which Foods are Rich in Potassium?. Some nightshade foods that have potassium may trigger arthritis, so run a second scan "foods that trigger arthritis."  Most every health problem has a set of good-for-you foods and a set of foods-to-avoid lists. It's best to check out both to make sure you're not triggering another of your familiar health issues or known problems.
> 
> Your family members are on my prayer list. We don't know how precious they are until we loose them. Prayers up.   oh, adn
> 
> ...



I can't do apricots or melons (food allergies), and even our chickens wouldn't eat kale, but I do eat a lot of broccoli, raw spinach in my salads, raisins, dates, and sweet potatoes, in addition to the bananas.  But there were a couple of weeks where there were no decent bananas in either of the local grocery stores, and there I was, hopping around in the night, after being rudely awakened by the pain. 

When my oldest started dating her husband, he had a lot of health problems, relating to poor diet.  Within a year of their marriage, all of them were gone, because she's a health food Nazi.  All organic, all of the time.  So much of what ails people can be cured with a good diet.

I read something a while back that made sense to me.  It said that our bodies were never designed to process or digest all of these chemicals we're feeding ourselves - drugs when we're sick, preservatives in our food and elements in the water and air, so it just stores them as fat.  When we eat natural raised and organic food produced without all of the additives and chemicals, our bodies are better able to efficiently process the foods.  Back in the 1980's, when I was recovering from living in the UFFI house, I took handfuls of B and C vitamins to rebuild my immune system, and mostly I had really expensive pee.  But years of eating clean and healthy have done it for me.  Plus where I'm living the air is so clean and sweet smelling.  There's no industry for miles around.  I'm in the best health of any 72 year old I know, except for the arthritis, and getting old in general.



I'm making more of these yoga pants.  They are the most comfortable things I've ever worn.  Hopefully I can get them cut today after I finish the cooking.  They should sell like hotcakes once people try them.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 24, 2022)

A man and his space capsule April 20, 2022. Astronaut Charlie Duke looks at his Apollo 16 Command Module at the Marshall Spaceflight Center in Huntsville in celebration of the 50th anniversary of his moon landing.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## beautress (Apr 24, 2022)

Oddball said:


>


Wow, you can see the dust and everything on landing. Piece of cake? I was sweatin'.


----------



## beautress (Apr 24, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> I can't do apricots or melons (food allergies), and even our chickens wouldn't eat kale, but I do eat a lot of broccoli, raw spinach in my salads, raisins, dates, and sweet potatoes, in addition to the bananas.  But there were a couple of weeks where there were no decent bananas in either of the local grocery stores, and there I was, hopping around in the night, after being rudely awakened by the pain.
> 
> When my oldest started dating her husband, he had a lot of health problems, relating to poor diet.  Within a year of their marriage, all of them were gone, because she's a health food Nazi.  All organic, all of the time.  So much of what ails people can be cured with a good diet.
> 
> ...


I had spinach and artichoke dip for my chicken egg rolls last night. Not bad. Even Miss Song got her share. Eating for 1 can make you fat unless your dog likes human food better than her kibbles. Lucky me. 

While I'm thinking of Canada, I love to see the Canadian geese have flown home to Canadian wonderful places a couple of weeks ago, as this picture of Oregon skies shows:
I love those birds. Years ago, we were in Colorado, and on the hotel grounds, this mama Canadian goose was so cute, demanding treats for her goslings. She was so feisty like the world owed her a living. I LMAO every time I think of her.

​


----------



## beautress (Apr 24, 2022)

A more closeup view of Canadian Geese attitudes toward us human interlopers.

​


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 25, 2022)

The tip of the day for you guys:


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 25, 2022)

beautress said:


> I had really bad overall leg cramps, toe to arms, though the legs were horrible. I called the local homeophathic group here, and the answer was "potassium" I told him I'd had one in the morning of the horrible episode, and he said potassium must be always present if leg cramps are frequent. Sure enough I probably hadn't taken a potassium because the magnesium seemed to help a little a couple of weeks ago, and I hadn't even thought of potassium for several weeks. Apparently, it has to be rebuilt, and I was told to take them at one or two hour intervals, so I took one, and it prevented reoccurrance the next day, but in the evening I had a few cramps but it wasn't near as bad as the night before, so I took another potassium last night and this morning. Still wasn't enough, because after a long nap, I had slight cramps so made my way back to the potassium supplement and took another. I decided to go relax and listen to some scriptures I've been wanting to hear, starting with the book of Joel, which I had forgotten about, and sure enough, Miss Song decided to put up a howl when the neighbor's car turned in. I wanted to come back here and see if 007 or BBD had checked in. I enjoyed both of their posts in the last 10 years I've been here at USMB. This lounge is like family to me, and I hope everyone is well. Prayers still up for everyone's return to good health. Have to go.


The quickest and most long lasting solution for me for leg and foot cramps is still a swallow or two of dill pickle juice. The combination of sodium and potassium plus small amounts of magnesium and calcium are proven solutions for many cramps. Of course if your blood pressure is difficult to control, the sodium content might not be warranted, but I do take blood pressure meds and my doctor has not discouraged the pickle juice remedy or advised I should limit salt for that matter. Even WebMD admits pickle juice works for many.


----------



## beautress (Apr 26, 2022)

God bless America, its beauty, its people, its diversity, its freedoms.

​


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 26, 2022)

The downside of taking all the healthy stuff too seriously:


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 26, 2022)

I now have enough dinners in the freezer for 6 weeks.  I want to make a couple of chicken dishes for variety, and I need some beef stew.  Stewing beef has been too expensive.  I'm now working on pancakes, muffins, and breakfast quickbreads.  And some soups for lunch. 

The medical equipment I'm renting is being delivered at lunchtime tomorrow.  I need a raised toilet seat, walker, crutches and I bought a cane.  This weekend, I'll set the bedroom up with the sewing room TV, and get ready to spend the next couple of weeks in bed.  There's a cable hookup in the bedroom so I can move it back and forth. I have knitting projects to work on, as well as hand sewing on my sewing projects, to keep me busy. 

The French Open (tennis) starts on May 22nd.    The Blue Jays are in 1st place and baseball is fun again!!!  The Vlady and Bo Show is the most fun to watch since the glory days in 1992 and 1993 when we won back to back World Series. 

But today's biggest and happiest news is that Skate Canada this year (end of October) is going to be in Mississauga - just outside Toronto.  All my skating friends from the USA are already making plans to come.  The last time we all got together was 2016, which was the last time Skate Canada was in Mississauga.  I went to SC in Montreal in 2018 but few of the American friends made the trip.  We all get together for dinners, lunches, and martini parties, but the only time we all get together is at skating events, and there haven't been any live events for the past two years.


----------



## beautress (Apr 27, 2022)

Monday was awful. In addition to everything else, I had put off grocery shopping and needed protein. But before I got there, I remembered that if you eat before you go shopping, it's less likely you will be tempted to buy more than your list. So as I was driving along, it started raining buckets, and it turned colder than usual when the buckets full were working their way down. Well, I got to my favorite place, Cloud Nine, and got out of the truck, when the rain intensified. There were 2 little steps up to the store with 5 tables, and I slipped when a couple of buckets splashed down at the same time, went crashing forward, landed on both hands and hit my noggin good. It took a minute to get up, and the buckets kept pouring down, still stunned, and walked through the door. The proprietor, a certified Homeopathic Doctor, Sprayed my swollen hand, forehead lump, and thumb on the other hand, and said the Arnica Spray would lessen the swelling. I went on home, because I had no appetite, and I hurt too bad to go shopping. I hit a low for the year when I got home, but at least my sweet puppy Song cheered me up, and she seemed to know where it hurt, because she started licking my hands and forehead. She isn't even a year old, bless her sweet little usually naughty heart, so I dried off, changed from my soaking wet pantsuit into dry jeans and longsleeved tshirt, took 1 aspirin to keep the blood swellings from clotting, and fell asleep for a couple of hours. The pain went away sometime yesterday, and today, I'm feeling okay, but I hate it when I can't use my hands to open doors, get through the doggie barrier to keep Miss Song out of the carpeted areas of the house until she is housebroken. She is definitely the prettiest dog I've ever had, and she's still growing a little more each week. I couldn't crochet for 2 days, but today It was if nothing bad had ever happened to my right hand, with only the thumb still hurting. I don't use my left hand much in crocheting, but as a discipline, decided not to crochet more than a row with an hour between rows of doing nothing. The left hand looks less like a mitt than it did 2 days ago, and is feeling better. And the bump on my forehead only hurts when I rub it to see if the swelling went down. It pretty much did. It wasn't raining like that when I left the house to go shopping, but I swear by the time I got to the sandwich/health supplement shop, I blame the fall on the way the water was coming in exactly like cold buckets of water hurled down at an accelerated rate causing my slipping and crashing. I'm fine now, but for a while, I was typing with one finger on one of the Writing Boards here. I'm a Haiku freak, and I love the way the 17 counts lilt into 3 lines with 5-7-5 syllables allowed in sequence. I guess in a nutshell, this week was like "Old age isn't for sissies." I'm just fine now, and am ready to get on with taking it easy while I have a good excuse.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## beautress (Apr 27, 2022)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 636942


Cats can be such wiseguys!


----------



## beautress (Apr 27, 2022)

Soothing video found when researching pipefish this am:
​


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 27, 2022)

Oh Beautress!!!!  I had a similar fall when my knee gave out as it went up the stairs and I had a nasty fall.  I didn't even have the excuse of a downpour because it was a bright sunny day.  Please take care.

Remember the part where I said it was 75 degrees a couple of days ago???  It's snowing right now.  

Mother Nature - you're drunk.  Go home.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 27, 2022)

beautress said:


> Monday was awful. In addition to everything else, I had put off grocery shopping and needed protein. But before I got there, I remembered that if you eat before you go shopping, it's less likely you will be tempted to buy more than your list. So as I was driving along, it started raining buckets, and it turned colder than usual when the buckets full were working their way down. Well, I got to my favorite place, Cloud Nine, and got out of the truck, when the rain intensified. There were 2 little steps up to the store with 5 tables, and I slipped when a couple of buckets splashed down at the same time, went crashing forward, landed on both hands and hit my noggin good. It took a minute to get up, and the buckets kept pouring down, still stunned, and walked through the door. The proprietor, a certified Homeopathic Doctor, Sprayed my swollen hand, forehead lump, and thumb on the other hand, and said the Arnica Spray would lessen the swelling. I went on home, because I had no appetite, and I hurt too bad to go shopping. I hit a low for the year when I got home, but at least my sweet puppy Song cheered me up, and she seemed to know where it hurt, because she started licking my hands and forehead. She isn't even a year old, bless her sweet little usually naughty heart, so I dried off, changed from my soaking wet pantsuit into dry jeans and longsleeved tshirt, took 1 aspirin to keep the blood swellings from clotting, and fell asleep for a couple of hours. The pain went away sometime yesterday, and today, I'm feeling okay, but I hate it when I can't use my hands to open doors, get through the doggie barrier to keep Miss Song out of the carpeted areas of the house until she is housebroken. She is definitely the prettiest dog I've ever had, and she's still growing a little more each week. I couldn't crochet for 2 days, but today It was if nothing bad had ever happened to my right hand, with only the thumb still hurting. I don't use my left hand much in crocheting, but as a discipline, decided not to crochet more than a row with an hour between rows of doing nothing. The left hand looks less like a mitt than it did 2 days ago, and is feeling better. And the bump on my forehead only hurts when I rub it to see if the swelling went down. It pretty much did. It wasn't raining like that when I left the house to go shopping, but I swear by the time I got to the sandwich/health supplement shop, I blame the fall on the way the water was coming in exactly like cold buckets of water hurled down at an accelerated rate causing my slipping and crashing. I'm fine now, but for a while, I was typing with one finger on one of the Writing Boards here. I'm a Haiku freak, and I love the way the 17 counts lilt into 3 lines with 5-7-5 syllables allowed in sequence. I guess in a nutshell, this week was like "Old age isn't for sissies." I'm just fine now, and am ready to get on with taking it easy while I have a good excuse.


We all reach a certain age where we don't bounce as well as we used to and falls often have much greater consequences.  Doctors seems conscious of this because every time we see one of pretty much any specialty, there is always a question of whether you have fallen. Happy that yours wasn't of worse consequences but geez, sounds like an ordeal just the same. Glad you're feeling better.  (And yeah, I find myself using my age as a good excuse to not do things I don't want to do anymore.  )


----------



## beautress (Apr 27, 2022)

No doubt about it. I made a bad choice about getting out of the car while it was raining, but I got a better idea of what "buckets of rain" really means. I slipped because of two closely timed stashes of water landed on unique steps as I was going up one of them. All that water that wasn't there when I approached the step, but it was when I stepped, and its action of moving while a 2" deep mass of water made me slip and fall damaging 2 hands on opposite sides, and I fell on uneven bricks that put the lump on my head. The water under my foot gushed really fast, and I fell forward with the worst of it on my forehead that now bears a 1x2" red bruise on the risen knot that formed under my skin that had to be blood vessels. A bucket of water can turn a square foot of surface into a mini-flood and cause the most agile of us to fall at its behest. I won't be gong out from now on in inclement spring weather. My balance was swept away in a millisecond. The funny thing is, last week I was patting myself on the back for getting out of snow country where seniors slip several times per winter due to ice forming under what looks like fresh-fallen snow. I didn't know a fall due to rain could be just as surprising a demon as an inelegant fall on uneven ice under a thin layer of snowflakes. The amount and velocity of water that fell in a split second was frigid for this time of year accounts for why that in the 20 minutes it took to get back home, I still had to wring out my wet clothing. After the major problems ironed themselves out in the last 3 days, another problem in my neck worked its way to the surface. Funny how nature works. You can only feel pain in one area at a time, and as one subsides, another arises with that much shock if there's a there there. lol


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 28, 2022)

Now this one is weird and I don't pretend to understand it. But the caption is correct:


----------



## beautress (Apr 28, 2022)

Lyrid of the lake
Springtime Meteor Shower in Full Spring, 2022 below:



The annual Lyrid meteor shower, one of the oldest known, is active in late April, as our fair planet plows through dust left along the orbit of long-period comet Thatcher. The trail of the bright fireball points back toward the shower's radiant in the constellation Lyra high in the northern springtime sky and off the top of the frame. Just rising in that starry sky, light from a third quarter moon also cast a glow on the peaceful waters of the lake.




__





						APOD: 2022 April 28 - Lyrid of the Lake
					

A different astronomy and space science related image is featured each day, along with a brief explanation.



					apod.nasa.gov
				


Even though this picture was taken 4 days ago, if it's not overcast in your area, you may see a falling star or two at this time of year. The one above has a lot of the Milky Way showing, and at least one shooting star. Hope it's warm enough in your area to enjoy the show of nature during this time of year.
​


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 29, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> View attachment 638174


I'm lost.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 29, 2022)

SFC Ollie said:


> I'm lost.


got it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Oddball (Apr 30, 2022)

Saturday morning!

Spring, when a young man's fancy turns toward thoughts of......baseball!

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Oddball (Apr 30, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> View attachment 638226


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 30, 2022)

Oddball said:


> View attachment 638454


Okay, that was good.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## beautress (May 2, 2022)

I just can't do twitter and social media anymore. It's no fun. Hope everybody had a good weekend. Thanks to Mr. Oddball for his weekly cartoon. They're always a lifter upper.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (May 2, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> We all reach a certain age where we don't bounce as well as we used to and falls often have much greater consequences.  Doctors seems conscious of this because every time we see one of pretty much any specialty, there is always a question of whether you have fallen. Happy that yours wasn't of worse consequences but geez, sounds like an ordeal just the same. Glad you're feeling better.  (And yeah, I find myself using my age as a good excuse to not do things I don't want to do anymore.  )


After a certain age, falls are Mother Natures way of telling you it is time to hit the road. Complications from falls are a huge contributor to those 85 plus


----------



## Foxfyre (May 2, 2022)

Hang on Sloopy said:


> After a certain age, falls are Mother Natures way of telling you it is time to hit the road. Complications from falls are a huge contributor to those 85 plus


I know many people in their 80's and 90's who are in no way ready to hit the road. They are still mentally sharp, active, love just as much, care just as much, enjoy and laugh just as much as they ever did. I have a 95-yr-old aunt who still drives competently, lives alone, does her own grocery and other shopping, goes to the hair dresser and manicurist frequently and looks to be in her 60's. She is in no way ready to check out. The only concession she makes to old age is she does hire cleaning and yard services and allows me to drive her to appointments that involve really heavy traffic or are somewhat complicated to get to. So yes, the old folks need to take some precautions the younger people don't yet think about, but ready to check out? Nope. No way.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (May 2, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> I know many people in their 80's and 90's who are in no way ready to hit the road. They are still mentally sharp, active, love just as much, care just as much, enjoy and laugh just as much as they ever did. I have a 95-yr-old aunt who still drives competently, lives alone, does her own grocery and other shopping, goes to the hair dresser and manicurist frequently and looks to be in her 60's. She is in no way ready to check out. The only concession she makes to old age is she does hire cleaning and yard services and allows me to drive her to appointments that involve really heavy traffic or are somewhat complicated to get to. So yes, the old folks need to take some precautions the younger people don't yet think about, but ready to check out? Nope. No way.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 2, 2022)

Hang on Sloopy said:


>


I know you mean well Sloopy, but you really missed the point here. Nobody says falls are not a greater hazard for seniors than they are for younger people or that we of vintage age should not take precautions. But that doesn't mean we should just check out.


----------



## Dragonlady (May 2, 2022)

Just when I thought I had all my bases covered.

One of my concerns has been going home right after surgery.  It's been more than 30 years since I had my last surgery and they kept you in hospital for a week after major surgery.  Now they send you home the same day, or the next day.  

The physio nurse had concerns about my living on the second floor.  How many steps to the stairs to my apartment.  How many stair steps to the front porch?  She wanted someone there to help me go to the bathroom, and then help me back at first.  So it was decided that I could go to a rehab hospital for a week after the surgery.  This solves all of my concerns about being on my own the first week, but it would have to be arranged with the Discharge Nurse.

Until today, I didn't know what they were doing for sure.  I need to know what clothes to pack - one night or a week.  Groceries:  I want fresh milk and fruit in the fridge if I'm staying in one night, and I want the fridge empty if I'm going in for a week.  The cat sitter, and my home support team need to know, not to mention my family.

Today I was advised by the Discharge Nurse that I will definitely be going to the rehab hospital, but, there are problems because of covid.  The surgery schedule keeps changing.  People are cancelling because they have covid, or they're afraid of getting it.  Cases are up, hospitalizations are up, and beds are in short supply.  If they can't promise me a bed after surgery on Wednesday, and a bed at the rehab hospital on Friday, my surgery will be cancelled and rescheduled.

And because everything is changing minute by minute, they can't even tell me for sure I'm having the surgery until tomorrow.  They already changed my surgery time from 12:00 noon, to 10:00 am.  I like the earlier time.  I get very peckish if I don't eat by 10:00 and I can't even have a glass of water when I get up on surgery day, much less a coffee so the earlier we do this, the better.   Check in time is now 8:00 am.  So I will roll out of bed, shower, and leave for the hospital at 7:15.  

I am in desperate need of a toke to calm my nerves at this point, but since I'm on the "clean and sober" 72 hour pre-surgery regimen, no pills, no booze, no pot.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 3, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> Just when I thought I had all my bases covered.
> 
> One of my concerns has been going home right after surgery.  It's been more than 30 years since I had my last surgery and they kept you in hospital for a week after major surgery.  Now they send you home the same day, or the next day.
> 
> ...


I hope all goes as scheduled. I think the week in rehab might be a very good thing as you mentioned. It would be different if you had a 24/7 dedicated caretaker as Hombre had with my son and me but that first week was still rough--there was so much we didn't know and worried that we would do something wrong and set him back. And yes, he went home the day after surgery. Covid isn't spiking in our area and continues to decline. Only 43 people in the hospital who test positive state wide and probably few of those are there because of Covid alone. Of course that could change at any time. But still send prayers and positive vibes your way DL.


----------



## Dragonlady (May 3, 2022)

The surgery is a go.  It's back to the 12:00 o'clock surgery time.  I'm so relieved.  

When they called to change my surgery time to 10:00, they didn't tell me that meant I was expected to go home the same day.  The 8:00 a.m. and 10:00 a.m. times are meant for people going home the same day.  The notes on my file said I was fine with the change.  Yes, I was, but only because they didn't tell me I would be going home in the afternoon!!!

Anyway, I now have to clean out the fridge, and get organized for being away for a week.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 3, 2022)

Good night, afternoon, morning wherever you are darlinks. I really do love you guys. May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here. Meanwhile we especially focus on Dragonlady who is now scheduled for knee surgery at noon tomorrow and pray or send positive vibes or keep vigil for.

Harper, the inspiration for the vigil list.
Kat for wellness
JustAnotherNut for wellness
Nosmo King for healing and health & wholeness.
Beautress for continued recovery & wholeness.
Ringel - for continued healing and wellness.
Beautress's friend for comfort/healing.
Mindful's daughter for continued wellness.
Big Black Dog for the very best treatment and outcome for the rest of his days.
SFC Ollie for health and wellness.
Hombre for successful rehab and continued progress with his new hip.
007 for relief from back pain.
Dragonlady for impending knee surgery on May 4.

And we keep the light on so others who have been away can find their way back and we hope they will.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 4, 2022)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THE USMB COFFEE SHOP*​Today the USMB Coffee Shop is 12 years old.

And the statistics so far:

The original USMB Coffee Shop opened on 5-4-2010 and acquired 80,455 posts and 3,285,729 views before it closed on 7-30-13.
USMB Coffee Shop II opened on 7-30-13 and acquired 25,935 posts and 486,351 views before it closed on 4-14-14.
The USMB Coffee Shop III opened on 4-15-14 and is closing on 5-15-14 with 2,803 posts and 32,229 views.
The original three Coffee Shops had acquired roughly 150,000 more views before they were deleted.
Coffee Shop IV opened on 5-15-14 and has acquired 70,486 posts and 2,959,450 views.

 The grand total for the Coffee Shop: 
179,679 posts and roughly 6,763,759 views.

437 different people (give or take a few due to name changes) have posted in the Coffee Shop at some time.

Our friends here come and go, and there is an ebb and flow to the Coffee Shop with little activity at some times and then we fill a dozen pages in a day. I like to think this record is because of the really special people we get to know in the Coffee Shop, and the genuine affection, concern, and encouragement that can be found here. And there's always room for more folks who need or want or appreciate that.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 4, 2022)

Special thoughts for Dragonlady in surgery today.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 5, 2022)

Not a good day here. This morning one of our 8th grade students shot himself in the school cafeteria. No other students were injured but at least 50 other students were in the cafeteria at the time. And then a friend who happens to be a Mother and former Marine went to the school to get her kid and took a gun with her. Not sure what she was thinking or what she did but she was immediately arrested. Charged with carrying a fire arm on school property. The news is calling it a shooting incident but most here believe the student died. Hard take in a village of 1200 people.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 5, 2022)

SFC Ollie said:


> Not a good day here. This morning one of our 8th grade students shot himself in the school cafeteria. No other students were injured but at least 50 other students were in the cafeteria at the time. And then a friend who happens to be a Mother and former Marine went to the school to get her kid and took a gun with her. Not sure what she was thinking or what she did but she was immediately arrested. Charged with carrying a fire arm on school property. The news is calling it a shooting incident but most here believe the student died. Hard take in a village of 1200 people.


That's hard to deal with in any community, but yes, small towns feel it the hardest because everybody knows everybody. Sometimes I think everything has gone crazy everywhere.


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 6, 2022)

Sitting at the vets with the daughters dog while she goes to the hospital. She was out walking him and another dog came out of nowhere and attacked them. Daughter took a bite to a pinkie finger while on ground wrestling with em both. She only weighs about 110 . Lucky has a few puncture wounds, doesn't look serious. Could have been much worse.


----------



## Dajjal (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Foxfyre (May 6, 2022)

Manonthestreet said:


> Sitting at the vets with the daughters dog while she goes to the hospital. She was out walking him and another dog came out of nowhere and attacked them. Daughter took a bite to a pinkie finger while on ground wrestling with em both. She only weighs about 110 . Lucky has a few puncture wounds, doesn't look serious. Could have been much worse.


Yes she was fortunate. My daughter almost had her thumb amputated trying to separate her dogs that were fighting. At least she knew they were vaccinated. Glad your daughter and her dog didn't sustain worse injuries.


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 6, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Yes she was fortunate. My daughter almost had her thumb amputated trying to separate her dogs that were fighting. At least she knew they were vaccinated. Glad your daughter and her dog didn't sustain worse injuries.


She could have got herself killed. She actually parted them twice she said, enough for her dog to get away. Dont know why she thought he would go and leave her behind.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 6, 2022)

Manonthestreet said:


> She could have got herself killed. She actually parted them twice she said, enough for her dog to get away. Dont know why she thought he would go and leave her behind.


You often don't think clearly in violent situations like that. You just react. My Aunt Betty is an R.N. and our friend Dana was a V.A. emergency room doc for many years before she was forced to retire for medical reasons. Both say some of the ugliest trauma/wounds they have seen were on people trying to break up dog fights.


----------



## Dekster (May 6, 2022)

Tornado warning.  If you read about packs of Angel Soft falling from the sky in three counties, you will know I was assassinated by Mother Nature.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 6, 2022)

Dekster said:


> Tornado warning.  If you read about packs of Angel Soft falling from the sky in three counties, you will know I was assassinated by Mother Nature.


Goodness. Stay safe.


----------



## Dekster (May 6, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Goodness. Stay safe.



Came and gone.  Was more like a hurricane but no damage.  I did notice something odd.  I have three cellphones all with the same carrier.  The alert sounded on the most expensive plan one first, then it was maybe 4 minutes later until it sounded on the middle plan one and then sounded last on the cheapest plan one.  Apparently verizon is pay to play even when a tornado warning is being issued


----------



## Oddball (May 7, 2022)

Saturday morning!

Gophers with manners ca be  a daunting challenge.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 7, 2022)

Dekster said:


> Came and gone.  Was more like a hurricane but no damage.  I did notice something odd.  I have three cellphones all with the same carrier.  The alert sounded on the most expensive plan one first, then it was maybe 4 minutes later until it sounded on the middle plan one and then sounded last on the cheapest plan one.  Apparently verizon is pay to play even when a tornado warning is being issued


That is odd. Strange even. Here when there is an alert whether an Amber Alert or flash flood warning or whatever, everybody's phone alarms seem to go off simultaneously.


----------



## Dekster (May 7, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> That is odd. Strange even. Here when there is an alert whether an Amber Alert or flash flood warning or whatever, everybody's phone alarms seem to go off simultaneously.



I thought it odd too.  I mean a minute between carriers would be understandable but the long on the same carrier was odd.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 9, 2022)

I've always said that horses have owners, dogs have masters, but cats have staff. Here's the cat's version of Creation:


----------



## Foxfyre (May 10, 2022)

Supposedly this is the interior of the famed "Orient Express" that originated in 1883 and though currently out of service due to COVID is still in operation under a somewhat different name. I don't know if this is legit, but if it is, it's pretty rough but I could make do.


----------



## lg325 (May 10, 2022)

*One of my high school classmates I ran into awhile back rode on it To  Istanbul Turkey and he described it like the picture  

Everyone should  experience something like that once in their life.*


----------



## Foxfyre (May 10, 2022)

Hombre just got home from getting a haircut and he filled up our gas tank for the first time since March 2--we haven't driven much since his surgery in February.
13.348 gallons regular @$4.299 gallon = $57.35.  We are on a fixed income and that is painful. I just saw where gas in Gracie 's old neighborhood is over $6/gallon. And no relief in sight.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 10, 2022)

lg325 said:


> *One of my high school classmates I ran into awhile back rode on it To  Istanbul Turkey and he described it like the picture
> 
> Everyone should  experience something like that once in their life.*


I just checked it out and apparently that photo is of one of the cars on that train and is the real deal. Each car is decorated differently but just as exquisitely.  Would be something to see/experience.


----------



## beautress (May 10, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Hombre just got home from getting a haircut and he filled up our gas tank for the first time since March 2--we haven't driven much since his surgery in February.
> 13.348 gallons regular @$4.299 gallon = $57.35.  We are on a fixed income and that is painful. I just saw where gas in Gracie 's old neighborhood is over $6/gallon. And no relief in sight.


I figured out a way to never fill it more than 3/4ths, and go to town only twice a week. I've actually reduced the amount of gasoline I was using because I like staying at home on 14 acres, and it's so beautiful and green right now. I buy a lot of nuts and don't have to spend megabucks a pound for hamburger. But I'd sure love to visit the zoo and the Museum of Natural Sciences in Herman Park area of Houston. They had a horse stable near there when I was growing up, and my aunt let me go riding with my cousin one time. I loved horses ever since but never owned one.


----------



## beautress (May 10, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> I just checked it out and apparently that photo is of one of the cars on that train and is the real deal. Each car is decorated differently but just as exquisitely.  Would be something to see/experience.


That blue color was something.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 11, 2022)

beautress said:


> I figured out a way to never fill it more than 3/4ths, and go to town only twice a week. I've actually reduced the amount of gasoline I was using because I like staying at home on 14 acres, and it's so beautiful and green right now. I buy a lot of nuts and don't have to spend megabucks a pound for hamburger. But I'd sure love to visit the zoo and the Museum of Natural Sciences in Herman Park area of Houston. They had a horse stable near there when I was growing up, and my aunt let me go riding with my cousin one time. I loved horses ever since but never owned one.


I have always had almost a spiritual connection with horses all my life. Have always loved them but we never lived where I could keep one growing up. I do ride or did when younger--many of my friends had horses. But I do love them, love to watch them move. Have never had any fear of them.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 12, 2022)

beautress said:


> Does anyone know if after buying "protection" from Norton I can barely get online now. It just a "coincidence" that everytime I buy one aspect, something bad happens that happens to relate to whatever they are trying to push on my tab. It's one thing after another, and each "aspect" of protection adds anywhere from $40. to $70. They started off with just protection. then I had to add this, this, this, this, this, this, and this. Instead of paying $60 for a year, I still have 2 more thises with no guarantee there won't be more thises. I've spent $300 or more just so far, and right now my computer is so slow it takes 5 minutes to write two lines.What can I do?


I used to use McAfee but since It expired 2 months ago I have had nothing and seem to be doing fine.


----------



## beautress (May 12, 2022)

SFC Ollie said:


> I used to use McAfee but since It expired 2 months ago I have had nothing and seem to be doing fine.


Ollie, I didn't see your post until I deleted my post, thinking nobody had come here or something. Someone is messing with my computer, my bank account, and my cre4dit card.  I didn't mention it, but I had McAfee when all of this stuff started. My credit purchases are covered completely by my bank account, but I have to call in and tell them TO ACCEPT MY purchase. Their mantra is that someone online is causing havoc on my information. Someone has hacked Norton, I think, and I can't support them anymore. I just replaced my roof for the third time in 8 years. I don't want fiscal trouble on top of spending $60,000.00 for the three repairs. The middle one got sued in another city for the leaky roof he put on their house. They pick on old people. We do not get any fiscal breaks from dishonest contractors, and since we moved here in 2009, we don't know who's honest and who is a criminal. This last one has all my information. They trade secrets with other criminals. Two of them told me they were Norton Inc. and had to have my SSN.   That was after I found their (Norton's) phone number online. I have a bad feeling about those two who wanted my full SSN. Both said they were Norton employees and that my information was safe with them. What is going on now on this computer is waiting for two or three words being typed ultra slow. McAffee was almost this bad, and Norton was short-lived. I can't even buy groceries with my credit card any more. More and more people want credit cards rather than checks. I understand if you write a check for over $100. for cash, the government is using cash to accuse people of stuff they aren't doing. Particularly people in my political party. I don't know what to make of all this harshness against senior citizens. Nobody ever messed with me when my husband was in charge. I miss his wisdom. Pardon my typos. It's time-consuming to go back and try to fix something with pop up typing. Thanks, Ollie. Don't know when I'll be back here. Whoever's after me has compromised McAfee too. But what's going on with what I see on my computer about Norton takes the cake.


----------



## Dragonlady (May 12, 2022)

The surgery went well and by 5:00 pm I was out of recovery, wide awake, eating a full dinner. 

On Thursday they had me up, walking and climbing stairs. I thought the physio was deranged when he took me to the staircase, but holy cow!!! I did it!  I really could have gone home, I felt that good. 

Friday they moved me to the rehab hospital. It’s so nice here and what an a opportunity!!!  They don’t do therapy on weekends and I arrived too late for Friday’s sessions, which end at 3:00. But I had a special session on Sunday. 

All those prayers and good wishes worked. At every step, doctors, nurses and physio staff have called my recovery “remarkable”. I’m shocked at how well I’m doing. 

When I arrived, they assessed me and put a green “GO” tag on my walker meaning I’m allowed out of bed, unsupervised. It’s extremely rare a patient gets a go card on arrival. One PT said she has never seen a knee surgery patient with my range of motion in the affected knee. 

Monday I had two therapy sessions, one Occupational Therapy session and one physio. They have an apartment set up in the basement to train you how to get do things with your walker safely and avoid hurting yourself. It has a furnished bedroom, kitchen and bathroom. 

Tuesday they upped it to three sessions per day, and tomorrow I have FOUR. I have an assigned PT and an OT, so I’m working with the same people every day.   But it’s exhausting relearning how to do everything. 

This has completely jump started my recovery and it wouldn’t have happened if I had someone to look after me at home. 

My original discharge date was the 19th, but because I’m doing so well, they letting me go on Tuesday, the 17th.   

I can walk normally with a walker, get in and out of cars, do dishes, take a shower, go up and down stairs with a cane. And generally function pretty much on my own. 

Last night I had pain meds at 11:00 and nothing until 8:00 this morning when they gave me two Tylenol. Regular, not extra strength. By morning I was really happy to get the Tylenol but I’ve had nothing since. And I’m not in pain. 

Knitting is helping me pass the time.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 12, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> The surgery went well and by 5:00 pm I was out of recovery, wide awake, eating a full dinner.
> 
> On Thursday they had me up, walking and climbing stairs. I thought the physio was deranged when he took me to the staircase, but holy cow!!! I did it!  I really could have gone home, I felt that good.
> 
> ...


Such good news DL. I do believe in the power of prayer and for those who aren't religious, I think the good vibes they send out make a difference too. Keep up the good work. You'll be home and doing really well in no time at all!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 12, 2022)

SFC Ollie said:


> I used to use McAfee but since It expired 2 months ago I have had nothing and seem to be doing fine.


You do need something though. The trojans and spyware can quietly enter and lurk and pick up all manner of personal information from your computer and you would never know it.  I would at least put free AVAST (Avast.com) on your computer. We have used them for years and years with zero problems and they don't interfere with the operation of your computer. I did not like McAfee at all because it did interfere with our computer. We now have Norton with Lifelock on the two computers we use for banking and other sensitive information and so far so good.  It is expensive though and though Avast will encourage you to buy their premium services, we have found their free anti-virus program to be really good.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 12, 2022)

beautress said:


> Ollie, I didn't see your post until I deleted my post, thinking nobody had come here or something. Someone is messing with my computer, my bank account, and my cre4dit card.  I didn't mention it, but I had McAfee when all of this stuff started. My credit purchases are covered completely by my bank account, but I have to call in and tell them TO ACCEPT MY purchase. Their mantra is that someone online is causing havoc on my information. Someone has hacked Norton, I think, and I can't support them anymore. I just replaced my roof for the third time in 8 years. I don't want fiscal trouble on top of spending $60,000.00 for the three repairs. The middle one got sued in another city for the leaky roof he put on their house. They pick on old people. We do not get any fiscal breaks from dishonest contractors, and since we moved here in 2009, we don't know who's honest and who is a criminal. This last one has all my information. They trade secrets with other criminals. Two of them told me they were Norton Inc. and had to have my SSN.   That was after I found their (Norton's) phone number online. I have a bad feeling about those two who wanted my full SSN. Both said they were Norton employees and that my information was safe with them. What is going on now on this computer is waiting for two or three words being typed ultra slow. McAffee was almost this bad, and Norton was short-lived. I can't even buy groceries with my credit card any more. More and more people want credit cards rather than checks. I understand if you write a check for over $100. for cash, the government is using cash to accuse people of stuff they aren't doing. Particularly people in my political party. I don't know what to make of all this harshness against senior citizens. Nobody ever messed with me when my husband was in charge. I miss his wisdom. Pardon my typos. It's time-consuming to go back and try to fix something with pop up typing. Thanks, Ollie. Don't know when I'll be back here. Whoever's after me has compromised McAfee too. But what's going on with what I see on my computer about Norton takes the cake.


Don't abandon us Beautress. Take your computer into a good service shop and have them scan it for trojans, spyware and such. Or install the two-week free Malwarebytes and they will do a pretty good job of cleaning up your computer. Norton will never ask for your social security number. If you have Lifelock with Norton they do need the SS number to do the intervention that they do. But I have to be damn sure who somebody is and that they are not a scam pretending to be somebody before they get much personal information from me.

If you are discontinuing Norton, after your computer is cleaned up, you could do what I recommended for Ollie and install the free Avast virus protection. It has served us well over the years.


----------



## Dragonlady (May 13, 2022)

I had a lot of problems with hackers and McAfee so I switched to Norton but I switched off unnecessary stuff (additional pop up blockers) which my browser already dealt with and refused all offers of upgrades.  And I’ve had no problems with hackers since switching.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 13, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> I had a lot of problems with hackers and McAfee so I switched to Norton but I switched off unnecessary stuff (additional pop up blockers) which my browser already dealt with and refused all offers of upgrades.  And I’ve had no problems with hackers since switching.


That's pretty much the key. So many scammers out there pretending to be your bank or email provider or your virus protection company etc. They can make you believe they're the real deal. Best not to trust any of the come ons from these people and go directly to the website to do business.


----------



## beautress (May 13, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> The surgery went well and by 5:00 pm I was out of recovery, wide awake, eating a full dinner.
> 
> On Thursday they had me up, walking and climbing stairs. I thought the physio was deranged when he took me to the staircase, but holy cow!!! I did it!  I really could have gone home, I felt that good.
> 
> ...


My prayers for your healing will be ongoing for another week while you are recuperating, Dragonlady. Hope you learn that an apple a day with its peel washed and left on can be your body's best friend as its nutrients level out and benefits blood pressure, corrects high sugar, low potassium, and provides a plethora of vitamins and minerals that fight bad bugs and facilitates healing from head to toe. Prayers up!









​


----------



## beautress (May 13, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Don't abandon us Beautress. Take your computer into a good service shop and have them scan it for trojans, spyware and such. Or install the two-week free Malwarebytes and they will do a pretty good job of cleaning up your computer. Norton will never ask for your social security number. If you have Lifelock with Norton they do need the SS number to do the intervention that they do. But I have to be damn sure who somebody is and that they are not a scam pretending to be somebody before they get much personal information from me.
> 
> If you are discontinuing Norton, after your computer is cleaned up, you could do what I recommended for Ollie and install the free Avast virus protection. It has served us well over the years.



Thanks for being the best of good friends to everybody here, Foxfyre:







 ^^^^ I feel this way just about Everyone here, too ^^^^​Oh, and ps, by some miracle when I came into my music and electronics study earlier today, my computer had healed itself. I guess someone at Norton noticed my flailing around with slow mechanical slow stuff somebody fixed the problem. Yea!


----------



## Dragonlady (May 13, 2022)

I believe in the power of prayer. One of the members of our congregation was hospitalized with severe postpartum depression after the birth of her second child.  Upon her release from hospital, she jumped in front of a train and was hospitalized in a coma with little hope she’d survive.  Our little congregation prayed at every gathering for her recovery. We prayed together and on our own. After a month she emerged from her coma and she survived.  No one will ever convince me that our prayers didn’t help that happen. 

And I believe my “remarkable” recovery is due to prayer as well. The staff keeps talking about my “high pain tolerance” and I keep replying I’m not having much pain. 

Drugs, right up to opioids, are available to me on request, but I have to ask for them.  Today, I had 2 Tylenol when I woke up at 6:30, and the same tonight at 9:00 pm. I also had 2 hours of physio today, including stair climbing and a lot of walking. 

I’m a total wuss about pain. Plus they told me pain management is the key to my ability to do physio and not to be shy about asking for meds, and I’m not. I just haven’t needed them.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 14, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> I believe in the power of prayer. One of the members of our congregation was hospitalized with severe postpartum depression after the birth of her second child.  Upon her release from hospital, she jumped in front of a train and was hospitalized in a coma with little hope she’d survive.  Our little congregation prayed at every gathering for her recovery. We prayed together and on our own. After a month she emerged from her coma and she survived.  No one will ever convince me that our prayers didn’t help that happen.
> 
> And I believe my “remarkable” recovery is due to prayer as well. The staff keeps talking about my “high pain tolerance” and I keep replying I’m not having much pain.
> 
> ...


I can't argue with you about that. I had a very extreme and life threatening surgery in 2016 but had a powerful prayer team praying for me. Essentially no pain, no complications, none of the bad stuff my surgeon told me to expect. He was pretty amazed too.  (And I'm grateful for the Coffee Shoppers here who were pulling for me too.)


----------



## Oddball (May 14, 2022)

Saturday morning!

It's a frog-eat-frog world.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Foxfyre (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Coyote (May 14, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> I believe in the power of prayer. One of the members of our congregation was hospitalized with severe postpartum depression after the birth of her second child.  Upon her release from hospital, she jumped in front of a train and was hospitalized in a coma with little hope she’d survive.  Our little congregation prayed at every gathering for her recovery. We prayed together and on our own. After a month she emerged from her coma and she survived.  No one will ever convince me that our prayers didn’t help that happen.
> 
> And I believe my “remarkable” recovery is due to prayer as well. The staff keeps talking about my “high pain tolerance” and I keep replying I’m not having much pain.
> 
> ...


That is great you haven’t needed a lot of meds. Pain is a weird thing.  I am having some pain issues when running but can work through them…but….

dental pain?  I’m sweating bullets at the first twinge, I’m begging for more novocaine as soon as I hear the drill and I have the emergency dental clinic on speed dial.


----------



## Dragonlady (May 14, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> I can't argue with you about that. I had a very extreme and life threatening surgery in 2016 but had a powerful prayer team praying for me. Essentially no pain, no complications, none of the bad stuff my surgeon told me to expect. He was pretty amazed too.  (And I'm grateful for the Coffee Shoppers here who were pulling for me too.)



Same here. One of my physios said she’s never seen a knee replacement patient with such range of motion. Tonight I was walking with my hands basically resting on the walker. With no pain meds at all today. 

They have done studies that show that people who are prayed for, have better outcomes. Science has proven it, but cannot explain why. 

Today is a day off from physio. I’ve been trying to do laundry since I didn’t bring enough pants and I’m out of clean shirts and underwear, but I’ve been so exhausted after 1 1/2 of physio ever day, so right after breakfast I asked for someone to get me started. 

You’re allowed to wear your own clothes here, but they don’t do your laundry. The PSW took me to the second floor where there’s a washer and a dryer we can use. She took a load out of the washer and put it in the dryer. Then she put my clothes in the washer and turned it on. I went up to put my clothes in the dryer and someone had already done it. All I had to do was fold them and take them back to my room. But they don’t do your laundry here. 

Now I’m freshly showered, with enough clean clothes to get me through to discharge.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 14, 2022)

Coyote said:


> That is great you haven’t needed a lot of meds. Pain is a weird thing.  I am having some pain issues when running but can work through them…but….
> 
> dental pain?  I’m sweating bullets at the first twinge, I’m begging for more novocaine as soon as I hear the drill and I have the emergency dental clinic on speed dial.


I think we might be sisters from different misters.   Dental pain is one thing I am absolutely paranoid and terribly irrationally fear. I can't stand the drill or the thought of the dentist hitting some obscure nerve that didn't get deadened or whatever. There is nothing I can do to meditate or rationalize or talk myself through it. It's just there. I bet my blood pressure is up 40 points every time I walk into the dentist's office.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 14, 2022)

Tomorrow night, May 15, we will be treated to a total lunar eclipse of the full 'flower' moon. I think I saw it begins about 9:30 p.m. EDT so it will be early enough to stay up to see. That would be 7:30 p.m. here in New Mexico and the sun doesn't set until a bit after 8 p.m, but tonight, with the sun not yet set, the moon in the east was bright and visible.  No clouds expected so I'm hoping we get to see it.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 15, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> I think we might be sisters from different misters.  Dental pain is one thing I am absolutely paranoid and completely irrationally fear. I can't stand the drill or the thought of the dentist hitting some obscure nerve that didn't get deadened or whatever. There is nothing I can do to meditate or rationalize or talk myself through it. It's just there.


Well ladies it's because most Dentists are evil...


----------



## Foxfyre (May 15, 2022)

Don't forget everybody. We will have a full super moon--the May flower or blood moon--tonight and a total lunar eclipse beginning roughly 9:30 p.m. Eastern with the full eclipse about 11:30. That's early enough for most of us to stay up and see it. The sun will still be up at 7:30 Mountain time but we could see the moon well last night at 7:30 so maybe it will be okay tonight too. It is dark by 9:30 Mountain when the moon will be in full eclipse.

According to NASA, tonight's super moon is a super moon because it is so close to Earth it will appear some 14% bigger than what we normally see in the sky.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 15, 2022)




----------



## Foxfyre (May 15, 2022)

Alas we didn't get to see it. High cloud cover thick enough to completely block out the moon. Wasn't supposed to be there, but our weather reports leave a lot to be desired around here.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 15, 2022)

Hey guys. I hope you are all doing well.

The water heater broke, family came to the rescue, fixed it.

My Dad chose me to help edit a book he was writing. I was honored.

I am happy to say that our finances are weathering the storm thus far. Thank God for that.

I hope you all are making it too. I haven't forgotten about you all and this place. It reminds me of the humanity of each person I talk to on this board.

I am sorry if I get ugly with some of you in the political forum. 

Sleep well!


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 15, 2022)

SFC Ollie said:


> View attachment 645217View attachment 645217


BEHOLD!  MY ENORMOUS GIRTH!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 16, 2022)

TemplarKormac said:


> Hey guys. I hope you are all doing well.
> 
> The water heater broke, family came to the rescue, fixed it.
> 
> ...


Happy you stopped by TK and happy things are going well for you. Don't be a stranger.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 16, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Happy you stopped by TK and happy things are going well for you. Don't be a stranger.


Yes ma'am.


----------



## beautress (May 16, 2022)

Coyote said:


> That is great you haven’t needed a lot of meds. Pain is a weird thing.  I am having some pain issues when running but can work through them…but….
> 
> dental pain?  I’m sweating bullets at the first twinge, I’m begging for more novocaine as soon as I hear the drill and I have the emergency dental clinic on speed dial.


Coyote, a simple kitchen remedy to oral issues may be on your spice shelf. It will stop pain if you wash hands, and while still moist, dip your forefinger into your opened chive spice. Rub it on the area that hurts. First, I know it at first tastes awful, but it is an analgesic that within 15 seconds will begin to alleviate pain in the area. The real kicker about cloves is that if you use what's on your finger apply some all over the oral cavity. You won't have one single germ left in your mouth. It wipes out every bacteria, virus, or protozoa in your mouth. Less than 1/8 of a teaspoon is plenty for several applications, but even my worst toothache is better after a second application 30 minutes later. Brush with your regular toothpaste after letting cloves do its magic in 3 or 4 minutes. Freedom from oral pain ends well if you can brace yourself to stand the strong taste of cloves.  and it's good to see you here.


----------



## beautress (May 16, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Don't forget everybody. We will have a full super moon--the May flower or blood moon--tonight and a total lunar eclipse beginning roughly 9:30 p.m. Eastern with the full eclipse about 11:30. That's early enough for most of us to stay up and see it. The sun will still be up at 7:30 Mountain time but we could see the moon well last night at 7:30 so maybe it will be okay tonight too. It is dark by 9:30 Mountain when the moon will be in full eclipse.
> 
> According to NASA, tonight's super moon is a super moon because it is so close to Earth it will appear some 14% bigger than what we normally see in the sky.


Yep full moons, 2 cuckoo shoot-it-ups in a supermarket and a church in the past 48 hours, and my cat and dog who used to love each other had a spitfire fight last night, and Miss Piccolo had a hissyfit as Miss Song grew-large-quickly puppy put her huge paw down on kitty's fat tummy. This morning, Miss Songie is outside singing the blues, and Miss Piccolo is in her bathroom hideaway rather satisfied that the puppy nutcase will no longer love her to death. 'Scuse my little tiny bah, humbug moment on such a beautiful thing as our light-by-night moon shining often pulls the worst out out of mice and men. Ask any seasoned ER room nurse about full moons. At least, lately, it hasn't been overcast so we can enjoy God's evening light show that is so wondrous every 29.5 days. Thanks, Ollie for that magnificent picture. For some reason, looking up at the full moon makes me feel so peaceful. I say a little prayer if I'm out in the car under a full moon. It's "dear Lord, help our drivers tonight to drive safely when their spirits can quickly cause them to disregard auto safety, amen."

Have a lovely week ahead, everyone.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 16, 2022)

This one came in second after the advice that when the stranger sits unnecessarily close to you in the waiting room or theater or wherever, look straight ahead but lean slightly toward him/her and whisper: "Did you bring the money?"_



_


----------



## Coyote (May 16, 2022)

beautress said:


> Coyote, a simple kitchen remedy to oral issues may be on your spice shelf. It will stop pain if you wash hands, and while still moist, dip your forefinger into your opened chive spice. Rub it on the area that hurts. First, I know it at first tastes awful, but it is an analgesic that within 15 seconds will begin to alleviate pain in the area. The real kicker about cloves is that if you use what's on your finger apply some all over the oral cavity. You won't have one single germ left in your mouth. It wipes out every bacteria, virus, or protozoa in your mouth. Less than 1/8 of a teaspoon is plenty for several applications, but even my worst toothache is better after a second application 30 minutes later. Brush with your regular toothpaste after letting cloves do its magic in 3 or 4 minutes. Freedom from oral pain ends well if you can brace yourself to stand the strong taste of cloves.  and it's good to see you here.


Thanks for the suggestion!  . And the welcome


----------



## Dragonlady (May 16, 2022)

Watching the Ontario Leaders’s Debate.  My RN came in just as our Premier, they guy who fired thousands of nurses and froze the wages of those he retained, was talking about all of the raises and benefits he’s given the Nurses and PSW’s since he was elected.  The look on her face was priceless. 

I wish the had a box on my ballot saying “None of the above”. 

Here’s another moon shot taken by an incredibly talented local photographer.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 16, 2022)

My friend was out walking a got this great shot of a falcon in a tree.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 16, 2022)




----------



## Foxfyre (May 17, 2022)

Not a bomb. It is New Mexico on fire.   The Hermits Peak/Calf Canyon fire burning between Las Vegas and Angel Fire NM is now the largest in state history. They get it partially under control and contained and then it gets away from them again. Tragic loss of wildlife, critical habitat, and many homes and structures, many of which date back to the early 19th Century.


----------



## Dragonlady (May 17, 2022)

I recommend you visit the photographer’s website browse for her wildlife photography. Her photos of this spring’s migration are breathtaking. 

I’m back at home getting lots of kitty love.  I fear my long uninterrupted knitting sessions are over, but I have a bunch of hand sewing to do instead. 

We stopped at the pharmacy and picked up my prescriptions and exchanged my two wheel walker for a 4 wheel.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 17, 2022)

Hi all.  Well I had a fun day.  First headed downtown to the county assessor's office, so I could get some reductions on my property taxes.  Got to the listed address and saw the notice on the door that they had moved........  Okay, off to the new site, found it with some help as Google had it in the building across the street from where it actually is.  Got most of what I needed done and went home.  My neighbor and I had been talking about her buying the wife's old Prius which has been sitting for about 2 years.  Grabbed the instant jumper, started right up, pushed on the accelerator pedal and it sounded like a Harley without a muffler........  We looked underneath and sure enough, the catalytic converter had been cut out and taken.  I then remembered I had been awakened around 2AM by a strange sound that I later determined to be a sawzall.  I had looked out my front window but I saw no one and nothing suspicious so I went back to bed. 
Just finished filing the report online.  
Fun, fun.  Tomorrow I have to get my VA Certificate of Exemption to take even more off my tax bill.


----------



## Dragonlady (May 17, 2022)

I think they missed me.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 18, 2022)

More fun this evening.......  I accidentally let Microsoft update my drivers (forgot to turn that off) and it screwed up some of it's functions including the mouse.  It tried to fix the problem on reboot but to no avail so I had to reinstall the operating system from scratch.  I had just upgraded to Windows 11 less than a week ago and now am reconfiguring everything, downloading and installing my usual programs........  I'm just a little ticked off.
The good news is I went to put my motorcycle title in my safe and found the VA Certificate of Eligibility I thought was lost.  Now I don't have to jump through hoops to get a new one plus saving the $5 fee to replace it.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 18, 2022)

I have been having the worst cases of insomnia these past few weeks... wish I knew how to cure it.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 18, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> View attachment 645624


All it takes is a well placed pair of bolas to your ankles. Wrap around, poof.  You'll just need something else to do while you wait for the little tykes cop car to catch up.


----------



## Dragonlady (May 18, 2022)

TemplarKormac said:


> I have been having the worst cases of insomnia these past few weeks... wish I knew how to cure it.



Sounds like spring allergies - they can cause insomnia or worsen it.  

I've had insomnia since I was a teenager.  It's aggravated by the Claritin I take for my allergies and it worsens at this time of year.  It's also gotten worse as I age.

Here is my strategy:  No coffee after lunch time.  No pop or caffeine drinks.  I gave up Diet Coke and other sodas more than 10 years ago.  I switched to the 12 hour Claritin rather than the 24 hour variety.  

There is also melatonin which is a natural sleep aid which helps a lot of people, but it didn't work for me.  It helped me get to sleep, but then I woke up four hours later and couldn't get back to sleep.  My oldest daughter uses it very successfully, and a lot of other friends say the same thing.  It might be worth a try at least.

I smoke pot for my insomnia.  Just a couple of tokes right before bed.  I sleep well, wake up refreshed, and I don't get a chemical "hangover" like you get from sleeping pills.


----------



## Montrovant (May 18, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> More fun this evening.......  I accidentally let Microsoft update my drivers (forgot to turn that off) and it screwed up some of it's functions including the mouse.  It tried to fix the problem on reboot but to no avail so I had to reinstall the operating system from scratch.  I had just upgraded to Windows 11 less than a week ago and now am reconfiguring everything, downloading and installing my usual programs........  I'm just a little ticked off.
> The good news is I went to put my motorcycle title in my safe and found the VA Certificate of Eligibility I thought was lost.  Now I don't have to jump through hoops to get a new one plus saving the $5 fee to replace it.



It was a few years before I updated from Win7 to Win10.  I don't plan to go to Win11 any time soon.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 18, 2022)

Montrovant said:


> It was a few years before I updated from Win7 to Win10.  I don't plan to go to Win11 any time soon.


Some versions of Windows 10 (mine included) received their last security update this month.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 18, 2022)

TemplarKormac said:


> I have been having the worst cases of insomnia these past few weeks... wish I knew how to cure it.


If you can take Tylenol, about 30 minutes or so before you go to bed, drink a cup of warm sleepy time tea and take 2 Tylenol PM (acetaminophen PM for a cheaper generic) plus 1 5 mg melatonin. Wait until you feel sleepy and go to bed. It puts me out like a light--sometimes I barely remember even lying down.  You will still wake up just fine anytime you need to.  Oh, and no caffeine after 6 p.m.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 18, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> Some versions of Windows 10 (mine included) received their last security update this month.


The security updates are often a pain and it takes awhile for the computers to completely settle down. We haven't had the issues you had but have had issues that eventually resolved. I did read that Microsoft will continue to fully support Windows 10 until October 2025 and some extended support beyond that. So we haven't upgraded. Do you like Windows 11?


----------



## Ringel05 (May 18, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> The security updates are often a pain and it takes awhile for the computers to completely settle down. We haven't had the issues you had but have had issues that eventually resolved. I did read that Microsoft will continue to fully support Windows 10 until October 2025 and some extended support beyond that. So we haven't upgraded. Do you like Windows 11?


If you have Windows 10 version 1903 (which I had) and 21H1 is no longer supported, no security updates for these.  Windows 11 is for the most part an updated version of Windows 10 with some unseen under the hood and some notable visual changes.  Live Tiles are gone and the task bar (Start) has been moved to the center of the bottom screen.  You can easily switch to dark mode if you want it, I prefer dark mode, no bright background shining in my eyes.


----------



## Dragonlady (May 18, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> If you have Windows 10 version 1903 (which I had) and 21H1 is no longer supported, no security updates for these.  Windows 11 is for the most part an updated version of Windows 10 with some unseen under the hood and some notable visual changes.  Live Tiles are gone and the task bar (Start) has been moved to the center of the bottom screen.  You can easily switch to dark mode if you want it, I prefer dark mode, no bright background shining in my eyes.



I have no faith in new versions of Windows.  Microsoft has been issuing half assed new software versions since as long as I've been online.  It takes them at least a year from first issue to clean up the release and I don't expect this laptop to survive until 2025, given the damage caused by my crappy electrical system.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 18, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> I have no faith in new versions of Windows.  Microsoft has been issuing half assed new software versions since as long as I've been online.  It takes them at least a year from first issue to clean up the release and I don't expect this laptop to survive until 2025, given the damage caused by my crappy electrical system.


As I've stated many times in the past the only reason I have Windows on my gamer is simply that, it's a gaming computer and Windows is the best venue to play games on.  If it wasn't for that I be running nothing but Linux, which this specific computer runs on.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 18, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> Some versions of Windows 10 (mine included) received their last security update this month.


I hesitate to change to Windows 11 because I don't want to lose The games that still work on Win 10.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 18, 2022)

SFC Ollie said:


> I hesitate to change to Windows 11 because I don't want to lose The games that still work on Win 10.


And that's a possibility.  I found one problem with the sound in one of my most played multiplayer games, found videos on how to correct that and it worked.  So far that's the only issue I've had, keeping my fingers crossed.........
Which games are you worried about?


----------



## Dajjal (May 18, 2022)




----------



## SFC Ollie (May 18, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> And that's a possibility.  I found one problem with the sound in one of my most played multiplayer games, found videos on how to correct that and it worked.  So far that's the only issue I've had, keeping my fingers crossed.........
> Which games are you worried about?


Age of Empires


----------



## Ringel05 (May 18, 2022)

Just completely removed the Xbox Game Bar.  If you try to uninstall it using settings the "Uninstall" is greyed out, can't use it.


SFC Ollie said:


> Age of Empires


Which one?  I know IV will run smoothly if you have an Intel processor.


----------



## beautress (May 18, 2022)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 646357


741
_ _4
_ _7
Just guessing...


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 18, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> Just completely removed the Xbox Game Bar.  If you try to uninstall it using settings the "Uninstall" is greyed out, can't use it.
> 
> Which one?  I know IV will run smoothly if you have an Intel processor.


I'm pretty basic. Gold edition, expansion. I Have Age II but haven't tried it.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 18, 2022)

SFC Ollie said:


> I'm pretty basic. Gold edition, expansion. I Have Age II but haven't tried it.


Okay, you're still play with the first one.  Yeah, I believe AoE 1 and 2 won't play on Win 11.  I remember some games I had that I loved to play on XP that wouldn't work on Win 7.  I just moved on and found other games I now love to play and for now they still work on Win 11 but I know eventually those will become unplayable on Windows versions to come.  That's just the way it is.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 19, 2022)

SFC Ollie said:


> I hesitate to change to Windows 11 because I don't want to lose The games that still work on Win 10.


That's me too Ollie. I have software that I had to hold my mouth just right to get Windows 10 to accept it--Windows 8 would not. The newer versions made for Windows 10 just don't have the same creative elements and are not anywhere near as enjoyable as the old software. Programmers these days just don't have the same wonderful sense of creativity and humor the previous generation had.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 19, 2022)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 646357


I'm waiting for somebody else to solve it so I can nod knowingly and agree


----------



## Dragonlady (May 19, 2022)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 646357



420


----------



## Ringel05 (May 19, 2022)

I have boot & shoe fitting problems, always have, currently I wear a 10.5 4E width and I have an 18" calf.  This makes it problematic when looking for riding boots (motorcycle).  Finally found what I was looking for but in a square toed "cowboy" boot on Zappos.  They arrived today and they fit.  Just a little snug in the instep but I expected that and it's the only spot I need to break in.  These boots have a definite southwest feel to them, I'm happy.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 20, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> 420


Nodding knowingly.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 20, 2022)

Okay, so the AC unit is broken. You can hear it running but the fan is not spinning. The only thing blowing any air are the auxiliary fans pulling 90-degree air into a 90-degree house interior. 

I don't have the kind of income to accommodate any repairs or replacements.

This summer is shaping up to be hotter than usual and I have an elderly grandmother living in the house with me.


----------



## Dragonlady (May 20, 2022)

TemplarKormac said:


> Okay, so the AC unit is broken. You can hear it running but the fan is not spinning. The only thing blowing any air are the auxiliary fans pulling 90-degree air into a 90-degree house interior.
> 
> I don't have the kind of income to accommodate any repairs or replacements.
> 
> This summer is shaping up to be hotter than usual and I have an elderly grandmother living in the house with me.



How large is the house?  Can you afford or can you borrow one or two window units sufficient to keep a couple of rooms livable?  

I was able to pick up a second window unit for my apartment off a local buy and sell page for $100.  It was nearly new.  My apartment is about 800 square feet, and it's very nice indoors.


----------



## Dragonlady (May 20, 2022)

We were all exchanging moving horror stories and real estate law clerks like me have a million of them.  This is one of my favourites:

I was assigned to make the phone call to the client, because everyone else burst out laughing, and couldn't do it. 
Hello, is this Mr. Idiot Client?  Yes Mr. Client, this is Liz, from Mr. Wolfe's office.  We've have had a phone call from the purchasers' lawyers.  You have to put the kitchen cupboards back, Idiot.  They were nailed to the wall.  Put them back.  Right away. 

I ended the call, because I needed the client to take me seriously so I could not laugh, and I couldn't hold it in any longer.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 21, 2022)

TemplarKormac said:


> Okay, so the AC unit is broken. You can hear it running but the fan is not spinning. The only thing blowing any air are the auxiliary fans pulling 90-degree air into a 90-degree house interior.
> 
> I don't have the kind of income to accommodate any repairs or replacements.
> 
> This summer is shaping up to be hotter than usual and I have an elderly grandmother living in the house with me.


Here's a quick search I did on getting help in these areas.  Hope you can find one that works for you. 
house repair for people with limited income - Google Search


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 21, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> Here's a quick search I did on getting help in these areas.  Hope you can find one that works for you.
> house repair for people with limited income - Google Search


I looked at the GA LIHEAP program earlier and based on our combined income, we don't qualify. I hope I can find something in that link.


----------



## lg325 (May 21, 2022)

*451    is how I figure it from the clues.    So what's the answer?*


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 21, 2022)

Oh wait, I totally forgot we have homeowners insurance. Thanks Ringel05, I just hope they'll cover something like this.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 21, 2022)

Bah. Went through our policy... doesn't cover wear and tear or old age, which this is. We can't go the whole summer without a unit...


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 21, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> How large is the house?  Can you afford or can you borrow one or two window units sufficient to keep a couple of rooms livable?
> 
> I was able to pick up a second window unit for my apartment off a local buy and sell page for $100.  It was nearly new.  My apartment is about 800 square feet, and it's very nice indoors.


Never had the dimensions of the house measured unfortunately. The windows were constructed with secondary storm windows which are crank operated. Cranks are all busted and are the originals that came with it in 1959.


----------



## Oddball (May 21, 2022)

Saturday morning!

And now, some long hair stuff.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Ringel05 (May 21, 2022)

TemplarKormac said:


> Bah. Went through our policy... doesn't cover wear and tear or old age, which this is. We can't go the whole summer without a unit...


Maybe try a Go Fund Me?


----------



## Dajjal (May 21, 2022)




----------



## Foxfyre (May 21, 2022)

Oddball said:


> Saturday morning!
> 
> And now, some long hair stuff.
> 
> Let the cartoon begin!


Millions of kids grew up appreciating classical music because of the Saturday morning cartoons or those we saw at the movies.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 21, 2022)

TemplarKormac said:


> Okay, so the AC unit is broken. You can hear it running but the fan is not spinning. The only thing blowing any air are the auxiliary fans pulling 90-degree air into a 90-degree house interior.
> 
> I don't have the kind of income to accommodate any repairs or replacements.
> 
> This summer is shaping up to be hotter than usual and I have an elderly grandmother living in the house with me.


Your Grandma is 65 or older?  Maybe call your local senior services and see what services might be available to help you?  If you or she has a church, there may be some resources there too.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 21, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> Maybe try a Go Fund Me?


Might come down to that...


----------



## Foxfyre (May 21, 2022)

Are any of you playing the daily Wordle? Some of my Facebook friends have been playing and got me curious. Is only takes a couple of minutes to do, but it's rather intriguing and a bit addictive. It's purely guesswork for the most part but you try to guess the day's word in 6 or less guesses. White means the letter isn't in the word. Yellow means the letters are correct but in the wrong place. Green means the letter is correct and in the right place. Took me awhile to learn how to post my results this way instead of with the actual letters so I didn't spoil it for everybody else.

Wordle 336 3/6

🟨⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟨🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Coyote (May 21, 2022)

TemplarKormac said:


> Might come down to that...


Honestly, I think that is a good idea…your grandmother is elderly, this heat will be a health hazard for her.

We put in a window unit (our windows are a crank style) because my husband, with is COPD and heart issues, can’t to,erase the heat.  We took the entire window out and framed in the AC.  It is enough to keep the lower level cool plus we have strategicly placed fans.


----------



## boedicca (May 21, 2022)

Howdy peeps.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 21, 2022)

boedicca said:


> Howdy peeps.
> 
> View attachment 647854


We're having fresh baked peanut butter cookies so we're safe too for the moment.


----------



## boedicca (May 21, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> We're having fresh baked peanut butter cookies so we're safe too for the moment.



Warm cookies fresh from the oven are DIVINE!   Smooth or crunchy PB?  That is the eternal struggle chez boe.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 21, 2022)

boedicca said:


> Warm cookies fresh from the oven are DIVINE!   Smooth or crunchy PB?  That is the eternal struggle chez boe.


Smooth because when Hombre was wishing for cookies that's what we had in the house. Had there been crunchy PB available, I would have use it though.


----------



## boedicca (May 21, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Smooth because when Hombre was wishing for cookies that's what we had in the house. Had there been crunchy PB available, I would have use it though.



I prefer smooth.   What brand of PB did you use?  I think Jif is the best for cookies.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 21, 2022)

boedicca said:


> I prefer smooth.   What brand of PB did you use?  I think Jif is the best for cookies.


The brand I use is whatever happens to be in the cabinet. Today it was Albertson's store brand.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 21, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> The brand I use is whatever happens to be in the cabinet. Today it was Albertson's store brand.


The wind didn't blow away your cookies did it?

I just closed up the house and turned the heat back on.........


----------



## Ringel05 (May 21, 2022)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 647726


The Rat Pack.........


----------



## Foxfyre (May 22, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> The wind didn't blow away your cookies did it?
> 
> I just closed up the house and turned the heat back on.........


We didn't get serious wind at our house but it is blowing and the temperature really dropped. Hopefully we won't get the 8-12" of snow Colorado got though. Just supposed to be in the mid 70's tomorrow. We can't turn our heat on once the swamp cooler is up and running.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 22, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> The Rat Pack.........


LOL. Didn't think of that.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 22, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> We're having fresh baked peanut butter cookies so we're safe too for the moment.


Folks pls tell me it's not JIF... I just threw out a 16 oz jar of creamy...









						The J. M. Smucker Co. Issues Voluntary Recall of Select Jif® Products Sold in the U.S.  for Potential Salmonella Contamination
					

The J. M. Smucker Co. is recalling select Jif® peanut butter products sold in the U.S. due to potential Salmonella contamination.




					www.fda.gov


----------



## Foxfyre (May 22, 2022)

Ridgerunner said:


> Folks pls tell me it's not JIF... I just threw out a 16 oz jar of creamy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We don't have any in the house. I do have a jar of Peter Pan in the cupboard but used Albertson's store brand for the cookies because that was the one that was open. These recalls are a bit scary, but hopefully that sold in Boe's area isn't part of it.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 22, 2022)

Well I had just finished reading and checking this info and came straight here to read and my cyber phriends are baking cookies...   Peanut Butter type  ...
Went back and finished reading the thread after posting and seen you were using store brand... I think this is the first time in my life I have ever had to throw something away because of a recall...

Life just keeps getting stranger and stranger...


----------



## Dajjal (May 22, 2022)

Ha ! I am writing a book about my experiences. its called;' Schizophrenia and then some'. I started it some months ago, but ran out of steam thinking I didn't have any more to say, and I only had about forty five pages. But I find I still have a lot to say, and have written three new chapters this week.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 22, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> We didn't get serious wind at our house but it is blowing and the temperature really dropped. Hopefully we won't get the 8-12" of snow Colorado got though. Just supposed to be in the mid 70's tomorrow. We can't turn our heat on once the swamp cooler is up and running.


I have the HVAC guys turn on and off the swamp, I turn on and off my heaters.  This time they had to replace the pads and motor in the swamp, wasn't expecting that........


----------



## Ringel05 (May 22, 2022)

There's only one brand of peanut butter I get and that's Smuckers Natural, no sugar.  Unfortunately it's part of the recall I was unaware of, need to check the lot number.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 22, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> There's only one brand of peanut butter I get and that's Smuckers Natural, no sugar.  Unfortunately it's part of the recall I was unaware of, need to check the lot number.


Smuckers makes Jif but I don't see that anything but the Jif label has been recalled.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 22, 2022)

Dajjal said:


> Ha ! I am writing a book about my experiences. its called;' Schizophrenia and then some'. I started it some months ago, but ran out of steam thinking I didn't have any more to say, and I only had about forty five pages. But I find I still have a lot to say, and have written three new chapters this week.


How interesting. I hope you can let us know the title when it is published.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 22, 2022)

Ridgerunner said:


> Well I had just finished reading and checking this info and came straight here to read and my cyber phriends are baking cookies...   Peanut Butter type  ...
> Went back and finished reading the thread after posting and seen you were using store brand... I think this is the first time in my life I have ever had to throw something away because of a recall...
> 
> Life just keeps getting stranger and stranger...


Well I would hope we all would alert folks about possible dangers out there so I much appreciated your post. We do often buy Jif. Just didn't happen to have any on hand at this time.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 22, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Smuckers makes Jif but I don't see that anything but the Jif label has been recalled.


Even the Smuckers but I checked the lot number and mine's not included.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 22, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> I have the HVAC guys turn on and off the swamp, I turn on and off my heaters.  This time they had to replace the pads and motor in the swamp, wasn't expecting that........


We have them do both, check for carbon monoxide and all that. So for part of the year we are without heat sometimes for brief periods when it would be appreciated and sometimes without a/c for a day or two when we probably would use it. But all in all, it works out for us.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 22, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> We have them do both, check for carbon monoxide and all that. So for part of the year we are without heat sometimes for brief periods when it would be appreciated and sometimes without a/c for a day or two when we probably would use it. But all in all, it works out for us.


I have a carbon monoxide detector as well as the usual smoke detectors and the good thing is they are all hardwired, no batteries to worry about.


----------



## Dragonlady (May 22, 2022)

And guess what kind of peanut butter I bought just before I went to the hospital.  I normally buy Kraft but just to be different . . .   The recall only applies to the USA.  Should I trust that?  Nobody's gotten sick, so far. 

It's the Victoria Day long weekend in Canada.  Mostly Canadians refer to it as the May 2-4 weekend, pronounced "May two four weekend".  A "two four" (2-4) in Canada is a case of beer - 24 bottles.  Proper useage.  Can you stop at the Beer Store on the way and pick up a 2-4 of Molson Canadian?

My birthday usually falls of this holiday weekend which around our house has always been Marguerita Weekend since we're not beer drinkers.  No Margueritas this weekend.  Not until I finish my blood thinners.  But there was raspberry chocolate truffle cheesecake, and lots of love from my daughter and grandchildren, and family and friends. 

After the kids left in the late afternoon, I checked my Facebook and Messengers apps and learned there were multiple dangerous windstorms all around us with power outages, and 70 MPH winds, people being killed by falling trees, and people living across Southern Ontario were all posting they were fine and safe.  We had "severe thunderstorm warnings" all afternoon, but had no wind or thunderstorms.



TemplarKormac said:


> Never had the dimensions of the house measured unfortunately. The windows were constructed with secondary storm windows which are crank operated. Cranks are all busted and are the originals that came with it in 1959.



I have never had my apartment measured but I did buy an area rug for my 15' X 10' living room (250 square feet), and measure my bedroom  (10' X 12' = 120 square feet)  to see if my furniture would fit.  I measured my sewing room (10' X 10' = 100 square feet) to see which room should be my bedroom.  

You should be able to do a quick guestimate of how much square footage you need cooled.  When I had one unit, I kept all of the room doors closed, cooling only the living room and kitchen in the day, and opening up my bedroom door only after dark, to cool the room down before bedtime.  Now that I have two units, I can cool the whole apartment and keep it at 74 degrees in summer.  All it takes is money for the electric bill.


----------



## Dragonlady (May 22, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> I have a carbon monoxide detector as well as the usual smoke detectors and the good thing is they are all hardwired, no batteries to worry about.



My CO detector is hard wired, but it also has a battery back up for power outages.  I make sure it's always plugged in and change the batteries every 6 months, like the smoke detectors, and after every extended power outage.

The CO detector has save my life twice, when I had gas leaks in my apartment IN THE NIGHT when I was sleeping.  No joke.


----------



## Dajjal (May 22, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> How interesting. I hope you can let us know the title when it is published.


Hi, yea, its some way from being ready to submit to publishers. In fact I am presently having problems with it. I find I have repeated myself a number of times over different chapters, and now I am having a struggle editing it. I am somewhat confused. But I suppose I will work it out eventually.
Writing it comes easy but editing is a struggle. If it is ever a book I aim to call it.

Schizophrenia and then some.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 22, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> And guess what kind of peanut butter I bought just before I went to the hospital.  I normally buy Kraft but just to be different . . .   The recall only applies to the USA.  Should I trust that?  Nobody's gotten sick, so far.
> 
> It's the Victoria Day long weekend in Canada.  Mostly Canadians refer to it as the May 2-4 weekend, pronounced "May two four weekend".  A "two four" (2-4) in Canada is a case of beer - 24 bottles.  Proper useage.  Can you stop at the Beer Store on the way and pick up a 2-4 of Molson Canadian?
> 
> ...


Well Happy Birthday DL with blessings for many more to come.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 22, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> I have a carbon monoxide detector as well as the usual smoke detectors and the good thing is they are all hardwired, no batteries to worry about.


So do we but I like the battery backup in case of power failures or earthquakes and such. Did you know the Albuquerque south valley sits on a major magma body that could let go at any time? I did an inspection on an egg processing facility there and the insurance company wanted to know about any earthquake hazard. I finally found a knowledgeable geologist/volcano and earthquake specialist in Socorro who advised me that there is a huge magma body, second largest in the continental world actually, extending from south of Socorro into Albuquerque's south valley. It is slowly expanding upward very slowly changing the contour of the surface I read and there is a possibility it could erupt into a super volcano and/or trigger earthquakes magnitude 8+.  It is one of the most completely seismically monitored areas in the world though and it is highly unlikely to cause us any problems in our lifetime or many generations to come.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 22, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> So do we but I like the battery backup in case of power failures or earthquakes and such. Did you know the Albuquerque south valley sits on a major magma body that could let go at any time? I did an inspection on an egg processing facility there and the insurance company wanted to know about any earthquake hazard. I finally found a knowledgeable geologist/volcano and earthquake specialist in Socorro who advised me that there is a huge magma body, second largest in the continental world actually, extending from south of Socorro into Albuquerque's south valley. It is slowly expanding upward very slowly changing the contour of the surface I read and there is a possibility it could erupt into a super volcano and/or trigger earthquakes magnitude 8+.  It is one of the most completely seismically monitored areas in the world though and it is highly unlikely to cause us any problems in our lifetime or many generations to come.


Not surprising as we live in the Rio Grande Rift (valley).  Unlike oceanic rifts which are at the plate boundaries continental rifts are the thinning of the earth's crust, these continental rifts form in “extensional tectonic” settings in which Earth’s lithosphere thins and weakens due to the rising of hot rock deep below the surface.


----------



## Dragonlady (May 22, 2022)

Southern Ontario is cut in half by the Niagara Escarpment, which is a fault line which extends from the tip of the Bruce Peninsula (the Blue Mountains) across the 401 near Cambridge to Hamilton where it's called "Hamilton Mountain", and then straight across from Hamilton to Niagara Falls into the USA through Buffalo.  It's an old fault line, but not completely dead.  We've had earthquakes in the area of up to 5.2 on the Richter Scale, but no major damage.  Every few years we get a window rattler, but nobody is worried about "living on the fault line".

For my birthday, I got my first full night of pain free sleep since before the surgery.  I barely slept at all in hospital.   Getting up to use the toilet would rile up the leg and it would take time to calm down and for me to get back to sleep.  I was happy to go home early and back to my own bed, but even there I still had to sleep on my back, and woke up to take a Tylenol and go back to sleep.  Friday night, I took a Tylenol around 10, and went to bed exhausted at 11:00 and woke up at 7:00 ON MY SIDE, with no pain.  

I have a cat nurse.  She has been by my side constantly since I came home.  Checks my incision every morning.  I've woken up in the night and she's looming over me.  My first couple of days home, I was given several "kitty baths",  with my arms and hands being thoroughly washed.   Her devotion is both touching annoying.  

One of my support network has been sick for nearly 2 weeks.  This man has shown me such kindness and friendship and it's killing me that I am in no position to reciprocate when he needs something now.  He does work for a number of single older women, who his mother refers to as his "girlfriends".  Yesterday I texted my next door neighbour to ask if she could check on him, but she was way ahead of me.  She'd just come back from his place and said he was Ok.  

He was supposed to be doing gardening prep work for a couple of his girlfriends last week, this being the big planting weekend in my part of Ontario, and he hasn't been able to do any of it.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 23, 2022)

boedicca said:


> I prefer smooth.   What brand of PB did you use?  I think Jif is the best for cookies.


Jif is ongoing a recall for salmonella.


----------



## boedicca (May 23, 2022)

SFC Ollie said:


> Jif is ongoing a recall for salmonella.



Oh teh Horreur!  This means mr. boe gets his way.  He prefers Skippy.


----------



## Dragonlady (May 23, 2022)

SFC Ollie said:


> Jif is ongoing a recall for salmonella.



Salmonella???  I just opened that jar before I left for hospital.  

Fortunately my skating friends in the US, posted this link. Scroll down and it has the expiry dates and batch numbers for the contaminated Jif. 









						Jif peanut butter is being recalled for potential salmonella contamination
					

The J.M. Smucker Co. announced the recall on Friday. The Food and Drug Administration says current epidemiologic evidence points to a Lexington, Ky., facility as the likely cause of the outbreak.




					www.npr.org
				




One of my friends got sick a couple of weeks ago while waiting to go on an overseas trip. Now her house sitter has the same symptoms. They check the batch number on their Jif and sure enough.   My jar isn’t on the list.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 24, 2022)

boedicca said:


> Oh teh Horreur!  This means mr. boe gets his way.  He prefers Skippy.


Hombre doesn't care actually. If it says peanut butter on the label somewhere it's all the same to him.   And I buy the cheapest acceptable brand or what is on sale so I guess I'm not too picky. I've always particularly enjoyed Peter Pan though.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 24, 2022)

Greetings, 
Back for a visit. I'll have to read back a few pages, I guess.
Vis-a-vis peanut butter recalls: more salmonella and other food-borne illnesses can be traced to peanut butter than raw milk.  Personally, I buy the type of peanut butter that includes peanuts.  That limits my choices but I really do try to stay away from "peanut spreads" and those that include sugar or other additives.  Some grocery stores actually provide a mill that will make fresh peanut butter on site.
Otherwise, there is so much going on right now that I am pretty exhausted by it all.  So much to process and so little I can do to improve the situation.
I'm still commuting to my airport job and although glad I invested in a hybrid auto to do this, I still have to pay close to $60 for a fill up on a 10 gallon tank of gas.  This is actually a pretty disgusting situation.  Not even ready to talk about food costs.  And the attitude of our so-called public servants is beyond tolerance.
But enough of that for now.  I'm hoping that you all are doing well and are getting into your summer season.  I still miss you guys.  I'll try to come back again later.  Thanks to Gracie for letting me know to keep looking for y'all.  The look has changed again.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 24, 2022)

gallantwarrior said:


> Greetings,
> Back for a visit. I'll have to read back a few pages, I guess.
> Vis-a-vis peanut butter recalls: more salmonella and other food-borne illnesses can be traced to peanut butter than raw milk.  Personally, I buy the type of peanut butter that includes peanuts.  That limits my choices but I really do try to stay away from "peanut spreads" and those that include sugar or other additives.  Some grocery stores actually provide a mill that will make fresh peanut butter on site.
> Otherwise, there is so much going on right now that I am pretty exhausted by it all.  So much to process and so little I can do to improve the situation.
> ...


Always good to hear from you GW and know that you're still doing well.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 24, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> Salmonella???  I just opened that jar before I left for hospital.
> 
> Fortunately my skating friends in the US, posted this link. Scroll down and it has the expiry dates and batch numbers for the contaminated Jif.
> 
> ...


My Brother got a jar on the list from a food pantry.


----------



## Dragonlady (May 24, 2022)

SFC Ollie said:


> My Brother got a jar on the list from a food pantry.



I hope everyone in the family is OK.  My friend was quite ill, but she didn't know why, and would never have thought of the peanut butter.  It wasn't until their house sitter had the same symptoms, and the recall was announced, that they put it together and checked the batch numbers.

Three weeks after knee replacement surgery, I walked into the hospital today with a cane.  I thanked everyone on the surgeon's team for all they had done for me.  Few drugs, little pain, and rehab that has me self-sufficient on my own. 

I've concluded that the nerve blockers are the key.  My skating friend had her knee replaced last year.  She was in far worse shape than me, and needed a brace full time.  This year, she's hiking, and she's joined a dragon boat team.  She had the same experience with recovery and pain that I'm having, and we both had nerve blockers.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 24, 2022)

Filed a homeowner's insurance claim yesterday, for what good it will do. It may cover the unit itself, and maybe the capacitor, but not the ducts which are crumbling from rust. I spoke to the claims agent today, and she will contact the company I used for a more thorough explanation of the issue.


----------



## Dragonlady (May 25, 2022)

There was a news report from Toronto this weekend that broke my heart.



			https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/woodbine-beach-park-violence-1.6463229
		


24 people were arrested, 2 people were shot, one was stabbed.  Woodbine Beach is in my old Toronto neighbourhood.  We went to Woodbine Beach every year for the fireworks as part of my birthday celebrations.  My daughter and her family joined us.  Our youngest was still at home.  This is the first time since 2019 that they've had the fireworks.  The last time we attended in 2013, there was a bit of rowdiness, which made my oldest slightly nervous.  Her boys were young.   Kids lighting fireworks on the beach, but it all ended when the show started, and no violence at all.   

This isn't a sketchy neighbourhood.  The Beach is one of the most trendy expensive neighbourhoods in Toronto.  We lived within walking distance of the park, but west of Woodbine Avenue which is considered the boundary line for the Beach.  We called it the Beaches - there are several.  My daughter attended ballet classes at Kew Beach, a few blocks east of Woodbine Beach.   

The crazy isn't just happening in the USA, but everywhere.


----------



## Oddball (May 28, 2022)

Saturday morning!

Summer time is the right time for the great outdoors.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## boedicca (May 28, 2022)




----------



## Oddball (May 28, 2022)

FINALLY, the weather is warm enough for me to make the move to my 3-season summer lair at the tree ranch.

Though the main house is very nice and comfy, it's still great to be back in my own little space.


----------



## Oddball (May 28, 2022)




----------



## Foxfyre (May 28, 2022)

Oddball said:


>


We have the whole Band of Brothers series on DVD. I've watched it a couple of times. Hombre has watched it a number of times.


----------



## Oddball (May 29, 2022)

Memorial weekend Sunday.....The favorite for old motorheads like me...

First the Monaco Grand Prix..







then Indy 500...







Hope y'all enjoy them at least half as much as I do.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 29, 2022)

Oddball said:


> Memorial weekend Sunday.....The favorite for old motorheads like me...
> 
> First the Monaco Grand Prix..
> 
> ...


Are you strictly an Indy car fan or do you follow Nascar too? I honestly don't follow either all that closely and don't think about watching most of the time.  But when I do start watching, I can feel the allure. You get caught up in it, it becomes sort of mesmerizing & you pick your favorite(s) and almost will them to move up through the pack. That's fascinating to somebody who compulsively analyzes human nature.


----------



## boedicca (May 29, 2022)




----------



## beautress (May 29, 2022)

Thanks for all the vets here and the brothers/sisters they lost.
God blessed America with your gift to the nation.
Thanks.


----------



## Hossfly (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Foxfyre (May 30, 2022)

My 95-year old aunt loves going to the movies. She enjoys all our movie days at our house on our big screen TV but she loves being in the theater with a massive screen, wraparound sound, all of it. So today we're taking her to "Top Gun: Maverick" at the theater. And I was just thinking how wonderful to be excited about going to see a movie at age 95.  Inspiration for all of us.


----------



## Dragonlady (May 30, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> My 95-year old aunt loves going to the movies. She enjoys all our movie days at our house on our big screen TV but she loves being in the theater with a massive screen, wraparound sound, all of it. So today we're taking her to "Top Gun: Maverick" at the theater. And I was just thinking how wonderful to be excited about going to see a movie at age 95.  Inspiration for all of us.



My best wishes to you all on Memorial Day.  My father and my three older brothers all served in our armed forces.  My father served overseas in WWI.  My much older brothers all served in WWII, but the youngest enlisted when he was 16.  Although all three had close calls, and my oldest brother was wounded on Juno Beach on D-Day, they all came home.

I've missed going to the movies so much since moving to a small town with no movie theatre.  There's a multiplex in Welland.  One of my friends and I planned on going to the movies once a month when the lockdowns ended, but no sooner did the theatres re-open when I got the call for my surgery.  Three more weeks.  I have to be able to leave the walker behind before we can go. 

I long to see Top Gun on a giant screen with a big box of buttered popcorn.  The IMAX Screen at the Paramount in Toronto would do it.  The original Top Gun opened in Toronto at the University Theatre on Bloor Street in Toronto - the biggest screen in Canada.  We saw it opening weekend, and it lived up to the hype.  The flying/dogfights in this one are said to be even more spectacular. 

It's French Open Season.  3 Canadians made it to the round of 16, 2 to the quarter-finals, and Layla Fernandez is through to the semi-finals and is the highest seeded woman left in the draw.  The Jays are in 3rd place in the East, one game behind Tampa, and 5 and a half games back of the now slumping Yankees.  My friends are chatting back and forth about all the sports and life in general.  It helps keep me sane as the weather gets better and better.

The Landlord is appealing the County's work order, and the County has invited me to attend the hearing. They'll even arrange transportation for me to attend.   With any evidence I might have.


----------



## boedicca (May 30, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> We have the whole Band of Brothers series on DVD. I've watched it a couple of times. Hombre has watched it a number of times.



We have BOB on DVD as well.  It's a beautifully done series - definitely worth rewatching from time to time.


----------



## boedicca (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Foxfyre (May 30, 2022)

boedicca said:


> View attachment 651892


Amen. I definitely am a more pleasant person when I can have my morning coffee.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 30, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> My best wishes to you all on Memorial Day.  My father and my three older brothers all served in our armed forces.  My father served overseas in WWI.  My much older brothers all served in WWII, but the youngest enlisted when he was 16.  Although all three had close calls, and my oldest brother was wounded on Juno Beach on D-Day, they all came home.
> 
> I've missed going to the movies so much since moving to a small town with no movie theatre.  There's a multiplex in Welland.  One of my friends and I planned on going to the movies once a month when the lockdowns ended, but no sooner did the theatres re-open when I got the call for my surgery.  Three more weeks.  I have to be able to leave the walker behind before we can go.
> 
> ...


What prompted the trip to the movies was reading some early reviews. And one guy commented that not only should the movie be seen, but it should be seen on the biggest screen possible with the best sound system. Due to circumstances no need to go into, we have a very nice 65" flat screen TV in our great room. But even that isn't like watching a movie in a theater.  

There are so many new movies out there that do not merit--for us anyway--the time, trouble, expense to go see. We don't even watch them at home. Sloppy, ineffective editing, little or no character development, chopped up and muddled story lines, special effects and gratuitous violence and sex cover mediocre scripts and acting. I'm hoping Maverick will be the exception and maybe start a new trend in excellent movie scripts, acting, presentation.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 30, 2022)

Today


----------



## Foxfyre (May 30, 2022)

Back from the movie and it was a really good both moving and funny movie. Well constructed and directed, the casting was brilliant, good acting, strong story line.  If you aren't really familiar with the original Top Gun movie, I recommend you watch it or watch it again before seeing this sequel or otherwise you will miss a lot of the references and nuances in the new movie and it wouldn't evoke the same emotional responses.  But I think those who recommended that it be seen on the big screen were right on. Just wouldn't be the same on the small screen.


----------



## beautress (May 30, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> My 95-year old aunt loves going to the movies. She enjoys all our movie days at our house on our big screen TV but she loves being in the theater with a massive screen, wraparound sound, all of it. So today we're taking her to "Top Gun: Maverick" at the theater. And I was just thinking how wonderful to be excited about going to see a movie at age 95.  Inspiration for all of us.


Your post is so outta the park, Foxfyre. Thanks!  Home run!!!


----------



## beautress (May 30, 2022)

SFC Ollie said:


> Today View attachment 652010


Wish I could have heard your speech. *sigh* You've been a memorial rock in your community of brothers, SFC Ollie. You've taken care of their surviving families. Kudos always! There's always a home run when I come to the USMB Lounge and have the privilege of knowing there is a heaven because of the lovingkind people who come to Foxy's great coffeeshop lounge. Thanks for a window to the world of veterans who outreach the military families with thoughtful remembrance of their loved ones.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 30, 2022)

beautress said:


> Wish I could have heard your speech. *sigh* You've been a memorial rock in your community of brothers, SFC Ollie. You've taken care of their surviving families. Kudos always! There's always a home run when I come to the USMB Lounge and have the privilege of knowing there is a heaven because of the lovingkind people who come to Foxy's great coffeeshop lounge. Thanks for a window to the world of veterans who outreach the military families with thoughtful remembrance of their loved ones.


Not really a speech  I was the MC. welcomed the dignitaries and the citizens,  Introduced the mayor and a paragraph introducing the Keynote speaker. Though I'm told my rendering of "In Flanders Fields" was pretty awesome.


----------



## beautress (May 31, 2022)

SFC Ollie said:


> Not really a speech  I was the MC. welcomed the dignitaries and the citizens,  Introduced the mayor and a paragraph introducing the Keynote speaker. Though I'm told my rendering of "In Flanders Fields" was pretty awesome.


Of all the poems I've read, Flanders Field is far and away my most loved. I bet you rendered the best ever recitation of John Macrea's most beloved artwork ever written.


----------



## boedicca (May 31, 2022)




----------



## beautress (Jun 2, 2022)

boedicca said:


> View attachment 652396


Oh, my goodness. It's 4:30 am here, and I need a cuppa! Thanks for the reminder, Boedicca.


----------



## beautress (Jun 2, 2022)

ummmm! java!


----------



## boedicca (Jun 2, 2022)

Winner of the 2022 Captain Obvious Award:

_A cup a day keeps the doctor away?

Mounting evidence shows caffeine lovers who drink coffee daily are less likely to die early compared to those who don’t, a new study suggests.

For seven years, Southern Medical University researchers in Guangzhou, China, studied the habits and overall health of over 171,000 people, who did not have cancer or chronic disease, in the UK.

*Ultimately, they discovered that those who drank unsweetened coffee regularly were 15 to 21% less likely to die than the participants who didn’t. The study also found that people who drank between one and four cups of lightly sweetened coffee every day were 29 to 31% less likely to die.*

The study was published Tuesday in the journal Annals of Internal Medicine.









						People who drink coffee daily live longer, study says
					

A cup a day keeps the doctor away? Mounting evidence shows caffeine lovers who drink coffee daily are less likely to die early compared to those who don’t, a new study suggests. For seven yea…




					nypost.com
				



_


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 2, 2022)

Well sold the wife's old 2004 Prius to my neighbors across the street, I think it has around 200k miles on it and has been sitting for more than 2 years.  Sold it to them for $500, probably could have gotten double that but it helps someone out and I wasn't using it.  Not to mention the catalytic converter was stolen off of it May 17th.  The brand new tires I put on it 2.5 years ago were flat and dry rotted but they filled up without bursting and when I hooked the battery pack to it it started right away.  
They put used tires on it for $60 and ordered a catalytic converter for about a $120, great price.  They said everything works fine and they like it even with the paint sealant peeling off so they got a heck of a deal.  At least someone can use it. 

Now I have a boat load of jewelry to get rid of, mostly cosmetic jewelry with a few more expensive pieces.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 2, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> Well sold the wife's old 2004 Prius to my neighbors across the street, I think it has around 200k miles on it and has been sitting for more than 2 years.  Sold it to them for $500, probably could have gotten double that but it helps someone out and I wasn't using it.  Not to mention the catalytic converter was stolen off of it May 17th.  The brand new tires I put on it 2.5 years ago were flat and dry rotted but they filled up without bursting and when I hooked the battery pack to it it started right away.
> They put used tires on it for $60 and ordered a catalytic converter for about a $120, great price.  They said everything works fine and they like it even with the paint sealant peeling off so they got a heck of a deal.  At least someone can use it.
> 
> Now I have a boat load of jewelry to get rid of, mostly cosmetic jewelry with a few more expensive pieces.




You're a good man, friendo.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 2, 2022)

Oops, that was supposed to be "costume" jewelry........


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 2, 2022)

Okay, flash jewelry sale!!


----------



## beautress (Jun 2, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> Well sold the wife's old 2004 Prius to my neighbors across the street, I think it has around 200k miles on it and has been sitting for more than 2 years.  Sold it to them for $500, probably could have gotten double that but it helps someone out and I wasn't using it.  Not to mention the catalytic converter was stolen off of it May 17th.  The brand new tires I put on it 2.5 years ago were flat and dry rotted but they filled up without bursting and when I hooked the battery pack to it it started right away.
> They put used tires on it for $60 and ordered a catalytic converter for about a $120, great price.  They said everything works fine and they like it even with the paint sealant peeling off so they got a heck of a deal.  At least someone can use it.
> 
> Now I have a boat load of jewelry to get rid of, mostly cosmetic jewelry with a few more expensive pieces.


That reminds me of something I did. Two years after my husband passed, I kept welling up tears about a little lighted globe I gave him for his birthday after he retired. I left it unwrapped on purpose and handed it to him with the words, "You mean the world to me." I left it near his favorite tv lounge chair, and it was always lit up. I figured it was time to take it down to the Good Will center here and let someone else have it so I'd stop the tears from forming. Just a couple of days ago, I was at Good Will and saw that someone else had let go of a lighted world globe, so it went in the basket, although I had to wait until the lady putting it out quit finding the "right spot" to put it in. Crafty of me to wait, right? Yep. 10 mihnutes later I saw her put it on a high shelf and go about her other tasks. I grabbed it! Ruthless I was! Anyhow, I have the globe and will soon return it to the special place in the library corner of the den. I won't have to worry about tears with a different globe, just a little smaller than his was, but I will think of all the lovely memories he left me, because he always had a joke a day every morning before he left for work to make sure I had something to smile about all day. What a guy. I cry less and less, and it really is kind of warming to think about his selflessness in being the clown for me in such a dignified person that he was in all else. And I have a globe back to think about someone who meant the world to me for 44 years.  Four years passed after giving his globe back, and getting a new one. The thoughts are all happy, no more tears.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 2, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> Well sold the wife's old 2004 Prius to my neighbors across the street, I think it has around 200k miles on it and has been sitting for more than 2 years.  Sold it to them for $500, probably could have gotten double that but it helps someone out and I wasn't using it.  Not to mention the catalytic converter was stolen off of it May 17th.  The brand new tires I put on it 2.5 years ago were flat and dry rotted but they filled up without bursting and when I hooked the battery pack to it it started right away.
> They put used tires on it for $60 and ordered a catalytic converter for about a $120, great price.  They said everything works fine and they like it even with the paint sealant peeling off so they got a heck of a deal.  At least someone can use it.
> 
> Now I have a boat load of jewelry to get rid of, mostly cosmetic jewelry with a few more expensive pieces.


You might want to see if a jewelry maker would be interested, especially in the costume  jewelry. They use the pieces to fashion into their own creations.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 2, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> You might want to see if a jewelry maker would be interested, especially in the costume  jewelry. They use the pieces to fashion into their own creations.


There's also jewelry making tools and supplies in all that.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 4, 2022)

Saturday morning!

Just got my new Acme summer catalog.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 4, 2022)

Oddball said:


> Saturday morning!
> 
> Just got my new Acme summer catalog.
> 
> Let the cartoon begin!




Are they having their annual sale on anvils yet?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 4, 2022)

File this one under things you don't really think about all that much:

What has four letters, sometimes has nine, and never has five


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 4, 2022)

Sometimes you do wonder about these things.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 4, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> File this one under things you don't really think about all that much:
> 
> What has four letters, sometimes has nine, and never has five


Filed under:  Good stuff to know


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 4, 2022)

boedicca said:


> View attachment 654057



I actually did switch from coffee to tea in the mornings long ago, but coffee causes me belly issues sometimes 😕


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 4, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> File this one under things you don't really think about all that much:
> 
> What has four letters, sometimes has nine, and never has five



That took me a bit 😂


----------



## boedicca (Jun 5, 2022)

Montrovant said:


> I actually did switch from coffee to tea in the mornings long ago, but coffee causes me belly issues sometimes 😕




I hope you like your tea!   I like herbal teas in the afternoon and evening, but don't think I could ever give up my morning coffee.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 5, 2022)

Oddball said:


> Saturday morning!
> 
> Just got my new Acme summer catalog.
> 
> Let the cartoon begin!


Hombre and I receive several publications, including catalogues, during the year that we never bought or bought from, didn't order, and usually aren't interested in. But some of those catalogues are interesting providing gift ideas and such.

Hombre's trusty Canon printer has apparently given up the ghost here. I've done everything I can think of to get it working again and it just won't. Our computers are communicating with it but it can't print.  So....I went to Staples and Office Depot on line--we have accounts with both--to check printer prices and all were close to or over $200 up to $500+ which is a lot more printer than we need for home use. So I went to Amazon and sure enough found lots of 4 in 1 printers--they print, scan, copy, fax--for under $100.  I picked out an HP that looked adequate and was well rated and then plugged that in to Staples search box and sure enough they had it at a little cheaper than the Amazon price and it comes with 6 months of free ink.  Ordered it and it will be here Monday or Tuesday. No delivery charge.

Moral to this story:  Don't always trust that the website offers you all a particular business has to offer.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 5, 2022)

Montrovant said:


> I actually did switch from coffee to tea in the mornings long ago, but coffee causes me belly issues sometimes 😕


My doctor showed me that coffee does slightly irritate the stomach lining causing it to turn briefly red. But a good shot of milk--not cream--cuts the acid so that most people can still enjoy their coffee in moderation.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 5, 2022)

boedicca said:


> I hope you like you tea!   I like herbal teas in the afternoon and evening, but don't think I could ever give up my morning coffee.


I had a severe gastric bleed awhile back so I no longer take the nsaids for pain/fever and am careful about putting other irritating stuff into the system. But I found that coffee with a good splash of milk--not cream--in moderation - no more than 2 or 3 cups a day--doesn't bother me at all. I also enjoy tea including iced tea and the herbal teas. I know green tea is supposed to be good for us, but I honestly have not been able to learn to appreciate it. Don't like the taste.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 5, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Hombre and I receive several publications, including catalogues, during the year that we never bought or bought from, didn't order, and usually aren't interested in. But some of those catalogues are interesting providing gift ideas and such.
> 
> Hombre's trusty Canon printer has apparently given up the ghost here. I've done everything I can think of to get it working again and it just won't. Our computers are communicating with it but it can't print.  So....I went to Staples and Office Depot on line--we have accounts with both--to check printer prices and all were close to or over $200 up to $500+ which is a lot more printer than we need for home use. So I went to Amazon and sure enough found lots of 4 in 1 printers--they print, scan, copy, fax--for under $100.  I picked out an HP that looked adequate and was well rated and then plugged that in to Staples search box and sure enough they had it at a little cheaper than the Amazon price and it comes with 6 months of free ink.  Ordered it and it will be here Monday or Tuesday. No delivery charge.
> 
> Moral to this story:  Don't always trust that the website offers you all a particular business has to offer.


Normally you can't go wrong with an HP Printer.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 5, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> I had a severe gastric bleed awhile back so I no longer take the nsaids for pain/fever and am careful about putting other irritating stuff into the system. But I found that coffee with a good splash of milk--not cream--in moderation - no more than 2 or 3 cups a day--doesn't bother me at all. I also enjoy tea including iced tea and the herbal teas. I know green tea is supposed to be good for us, but I honestly have not been able to learn to appreciate it. Don't like the taste.



I have two cappuccinos per day - made with whole milk.  Black coffee makes my stomach hurt.  I don't care for green tea either.  The one tea I love is South African Rooibos tea.  It is is caffeine free and has lots of antioxidants.  So good!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 5, 2022)

This one speaks for itself, but, while as a former journalist, editor, proofreader etc. I couldn't condone them not looking up the word before they printed it, I feel a bit of empathy here. There are so many times I can't come up with the exact word I'm looking for. I put one down and instinctively know it's wrong but can't figure out why.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 5, 2022)

Was well underway by now....
















Then dawn broke on that day at the beach, that was no day at the beach...
















Far, far too many brave young boys didn't come home....


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 6, 2022)

My Uncle was on the beach.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 7, 2022)

If only we could.  (The younger ones may not get this one  )


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 7, 2022)

SFC Ollie said:


> My Uncle was on the beach.View attachment 654570


My Uncle Otho was in the Army infantry and under Patton's command for at least awhile. All my other uncles were Air Force operating out of England or Marines assigned to the Pacific. Two friends of my parent's generation were on the beach. One came home. One didn't.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 9, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> View attachment 655800


Driving there later this month.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 9, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> View attachment 655800



🤦‍♂️


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## Oddball (Jun 11, 2022)

Saturday morning!

I've never seen this one, and you probably haven't either.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 11, 2022)

Because I can...



			Grieving teen sends texts to deceased 'Pappaw,' gets one back from stranger


----------



## Coyote (Jun 11, 2022)

Birds…does anyone love to watch them?  I get so much pleasure and relaxation from them.  We have multiple feeders along our porch and it is bird central.  There is a big rhododendron that seems to be the big social spot, especially for the gregarious finches.  Then, there are the chippies who have their colony under the porch…but are busy eating all the spilled seed from the birds.  Sitting out here, with a glass of whine, listening to all the chatter and the flutter of wings passing close is my idea of Heaven 

This is my view (yes, porch needs a clean up as does garden…when I have the energy)…


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 12, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Birds…does anyone love to watch them?  I get so much pleasure and relaxation from them.  We have multiple feeders along our porch and it is bird central.  There is a big rhododendron that seems to be the big social spot, especially for the gregarious finches.  Then, there are the chippies who have their colony under the porch…but are busy eating all the spilled seed from the birds.  Sitting out here, with a glass of whine, listening to all the chatter and the flutter of wings passing close is my idea of Heaven
> 
> This is my view (yes, porch needs a clean up as does garden…when I have the energy)…
> 
> View attachment 656733


I do love birds and bird watching Coyote. When we lived out on the mountain we had hundreds of hummers visiting all summer plus many many other varieties coming to the bird baths and feeders.  Since we've moved to town our yard is more great American desert and we don't put out the feeders any more. But numerous birds do visit the bird bath when I remember to fill it. Your back yard is beautiful by the way.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 12, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> I do love birds and bird watching Coyote. When we lived out on the mountain we had hundreds of hummers visiting all summer plus many many other varieties coming to the bird baths and feeders.  Since we've moved to town our yard is more great American desert and we don't put out the feeders any more. But numerous birds do visit the bird bath when I remember to fill it. Your back yard is beautiful by the way.


Many don't know but I go for cardiac walks around the Village every day. (Weather permitting). I got bored and 2 years ago started taking my camera with me. I take pictures of things you can see from the street but miss if you are driving by. Many times I get great shots of some of our local birds, Occasionally I get a great shot.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 12, 2022)

SFC Ollie said:


> Many don't know but I go for cardiac walks around the Village every day. (Weather permitting). I got bored and 2 years ago started taking my camera with me. I take pictures of things you can see from the street but miss if you are driving by. Many times I get great shots of some of our local birds, Occasionally I get a great shot.



Walking the rails...


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jun 13, 2022)

Oddball said:


> Saturday morning!
> 
> I've never seen this one, and you probably haven't either.
> 
> Let the cartoon begin!



Luckily, I was born in the 60's, and was able to watch Looney Tunes cartoons BEFORE the censors started sharpening up their scissors for mutilation.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jun 13, 2022)

Expecting to be homeless by the end of the year.

Lost my job.  Unemployment ends in August.  Have not had one response to any of the resumes I've submitted since March when I lost my job.

Not old enough for SSI.  Have tons of medical conditions, but none of them are deemed detrimental enough for me to get medical supplements or help with rent and bills......or even a fucking handicapped placard for my vehicle.

Will run out of money by October.

The really FUCKED UP thing about it is..............

If I don't work for a year, my Dr. can file an application for my SSI.  And unemployment will start up payments again in February.  

I'm too old for this shit.

Seriously.


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 13, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Birds…does anyone love to watch them?  I get so much pleasure and relaxation from them.


You ought to try looking at them with a pair of 10X or 12X Canon Image Stabilized binoculars.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 13, 2022)

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> Expecting to be homeless by the end of the year.
> 
> Lost my job.  Unemployment ends in August.  Have not had one response to any of the resumes I've submitted since March when I lost my job.
> 
> ...


So sorry. It's tough out there. Your choices aren't easy. Either take a lesser job than you're qualified for or wait out the year which isn't a good option either. But will send up a prayer or two that you find something suitable more quickly than October. Meanwhile economize as much as is possible.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 13, 2022)

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> Expecting to be homeless by the end of the year.
> 
> Lost my job.  Unemployment ends in August.  Have not had one response to any of the resumes I've submitted since March when I lost my job.
> 
> ...



As someone who is in a similarly precarious position with respect to housing, I recently stumbled across a local program which supplements the rents of those on a fixed income, unable to meet market rents.  Rents in this country have gone up by at least 50% in the past two years, and that's if you can find a place to rent at all.

I've applied for "geared to income" housing but there's 5 year waiting list to get into any of those places.  There's a new building going up in town but it's only 10 units, and it's no seniors only housing so families will get priority.

Check with your local government.  Ours is the County.  There are lots of programs to help people in your situation but you need to be proactive about finding them - and beware of scammers, offering free money.  Only use actual government websites, not spoof sites.  There's more scammers than real programs.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 13, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> You ought to try looking at them with a pair of 10X or 12X Canon Image Stabilized binoculars.


My bird watching is usually impromptu and unplanned. I don't carry binoculars with me for most things and everybody depends on camera phones these days.

But welcome to the Coffee Shop toobfreak.  Happy you found us. Please read over the OP to see what we're all about in here and keep right on joining in.

First timers receive a complimentary beverage:


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jun 13, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> So sorry. It's tough out there. Your choices aren't easy. Either take a lesser job than you're qualified for or wait out the year which isn't a good option either. But will send up a prayer or two that you find something suitable more quickly than October. Meanwhile economize as much as is possible.



One of the problems is, I have to work from home.  I can't stand up for more than two hours without my legs going out on me.  Otherwise I'd get a crappy job at a hobby store or something until I get a real job.  But I can't even do that anymore.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 13, 2022)

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> One of the problems is, I have to work from home.  I can't stand up for more than two hours without my legs going out on me.  Otherwise I'd get a crappy job at a hobby store or something until I get a real job.  But I can't even do that anymore.


You write and spell well. Have you looked into maybe something like medical transcription? The training is fairly short, the pay not too bad, and often it can be done at home. But it does sound like you should be eligible for SSI. You might need some legal help to convince the feds of that though. I wonder if Ringel05 who has some experience with that might be able to point you in directions to proceed on that?


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 14, 2022)

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> One of the problems is, I have to work from home.  I can't stand up for more than two hours without my legs going out on me.  Otherwise I'd get a crappy job at a hobby store or something until I get a real job.  But I can't even do that anymore.



I need a 2 bedroom apartment to accommodate my sewing business.  I've spent 5 years on Etsy building my little store and this year my sales are up way up this year after two years of no sales because kids weren't doing sports during lockdowns.  But the rolling rack of inventory, and shelves full of fabric take up a lot of room.  

It'll be 6 weeks on the 15th since I had my surgery and I'm ditching the walker, and barely using the cane.  I'm not quite ready to take my bike back out on the road, but I'm doing better than 10 mph on the stationary bike.  I'm sleeping through the night for the first time in years!

Much credit to my surgeon and his amazing team for guiding me throughout.  I encourage anyone contemplating this surgery to work hard at building strength in the leg beforehand.  And do your physio religiously after.  And make sure you get nerve blockers.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 14, 2022)

Welp, got the AC unit repaired Saturday. Bad news, the heat index was 103 today and it's expected to be 105 tomorrow where I live. 

What a time to be alive.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jun 14, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> You write and spell well. Have you looked into maybe something like medical transcription? The training is fairly short, the pay not too bad, and often it can be done at home. But it does sound like you should be eligible for SSI. You might need some legal help to convince the feds of that though. I wonder if Ringel05 who has some experience with that might be able to point you in directions to proceed on that?



I've checked with SSI lawyers, and they say it's very difficult to get somebody on SSI that isn't the right age to get it, or has had something happen to them that requires it.

Believe me, I've checked all this crap out, and get denied with every attempt.

What I don't understand is......how these people with NOTHING wrong with them get it SO FREEKING EASILY!!!


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jun 14, 2022)

TemplarKormac said:


> Welp, got the AC unit repaired Saturday. Bad news, the heat index was 103 today and it's expected to be 105 tomorrow where I live.
> 
> What a time to be alive.



Yeah, it's been over 100 degrees here in N. Texas for the past couple of weeks.  
I can't even go out for a walk anymore.  10 minutes is the limit I can stay outside before I get wobbly and fainty.

I never had a problem with heat until after I recovered from those blood clots I had in 2020.  Now I can't stand any heat level over 80 degrees.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jun 14, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> I need a 2 bedroom apartment to accommodate my sewing business.  I've spent 5 years on Etsy building my little store and this year my sales are up way up this year after two years of no sales because kids weren't doing sports during lockdowns.  But the rolling rack of inventory, and shelves full of fabric take up a lot of room.
> 
> It'll be 6 weeks on the 15th since I had my surgery and I'm ditching the walker, and barely using the cane.  I'm not quite ready to take my bike back out on the road, but I'm doing better than 10 mph on the stationary bike.  I'm sleeping through the night for the first time in years!
> 
> Much credit to my surgeon and his amazing team for guiding me throughout.  I encourage anyone contemplating this surgery to work hard at building strength in the leg beforehand.  And do your physio religiously after.  And make sure you get nerve blockers.



I've tried many times creating my own home business.
Everybody says they want what I can do, but they think they all deserve it for free!!!  
I've tried everything from custom totebags to large stuffed dolls, to custom cakes and desserts. 
Everybody fawns over everything I can do, but nobody wants to part with any cash.

So, I just gave up.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 14, 2022)

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> I've checked with SSI lawyers, and they say it's very difficult to get somebody on SSI that isn't the right age to get it, or has had something happen to them that requires it.
> 
> Believe me, I've checked all this crap out, and get denied with every attempt.
> 
> What I don't understand is......how these people with NOTHING wrong with them get it SO FREEKING EASILY!!!


The lawyers were employed by SSI?  I think you need a private lawyer who will be on your side instead of theirs. I know too many people personally who managed to get SSI but it did require something of a legal battle because all were initially denied multiple times.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 14, 2022)

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> I've tried many times creating my own home business.
> Everybody says they want what I can do, but they think they all deserve it for free!!!
> I've tried everything from custom totebags to large stuffed dolls, to custom cakes and desserts.
> Everybody fawns over everything I can do, but nobody wants to part with any cash.
> ...


You have to find a product or service people want or need enough to pay for it, can't easily get anywhere else or as well, and provide it. Hubby and I ran our own home business providing insurance services (premium audits, safety/condition/hazard inspections, appraisals, marketing research etc.) for years because we were good at it, insurance companies needed the service, and it was a lot cheaper to hire us than to hire full time employees to do it.  We retired in 2014 due to the crappy economy and we were making too little profit to justify the hassle. We accepted some very temporary jobs after that but now are pretty well completely retired.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 14, 2022)

Just one more because I thought it was brilliant.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jun 14, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> The lawyers were employed by SSI?  I think you need a private lawyer who will be on your side instead of theirs. I know too many people personally who managed to get SSI but it did require something of a legal battle because all were initially denied multiple times.



I contacted SSI lawyers and lawyers that strictly deal with getting people SSI.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 14, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> You ought to try looking at them with a pair of 10X or 12X Canon Image Stabilized binoculars.


I should!  I have some binoculars somewhere but I don’t know what kind.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 14, 2022)

TemplarKormac said:


> Welp, got the AC unit repaired Saturday. Bad news, the heat index was 103 today and it's expected to be 105 tomorrow where I live.
> 
> What a time to be alive.


All I can say is thank God you got the AC fixed!


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 14, 2022)

Coyote said:


> I should!  I have some binoculars somewhere but I don’t know what kind.



Not just any old cheap bino. You need to try image stabilized by Canon with superior ULD ED optics.  I have the 10X and 15X models.  Unbelievable views.  Higher power of course gets you closer up farther away.  Have a look:

https://www. amazon.com/Canon-12x36-Image-Stabilization-Binoculars/dp/B00XOGP13S?th=1

You can't be without these and still be a nature enthusiast!

Also worth considering are the American made Mavens using fluorite objectives.

https://www. amazon.com/s?k=maven+binocular&crid=35TQVPEXMR348&sprefix=Maven+%2Caps%2C117&ref=nb_sb_ss_ts-doa-p_3_6


----------



## Coyote (Jun 14, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Not just any old cheap bino. You need to try image stabilized by Canon with superior ULD ED optics.  I have the 10X and 15X models.  Unbelievable views.  Higher power of course gets you closer up farther away.  Have a look:
> 
> https://www. amazon.com/Canon-12x36-Image-Stabilization-Binoculars/dp/B00XOGP13S?th=1
> 
> ...


Nice but waaaaay over my price range.  I think I’ll make due . I do want to try and get some phots though, I have a Kodak Easy Share that is pretty decent


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 15, 2022)

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> I contacted SSI lawyers and lawyers that strictly deal with getting people SSI.


Maybe you need a less reputable lawyer like a personal injury type guy/gal who might be willing to take a chance on you?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 15, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Maybe you need a less reputable lawyer like a personal injury type guy/gal who might be willing to take a chance on you?


May I recommend my personal Attorneys...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 15, 2022)

Ridgerunner said:


> May I recommend my personal Attorneys...
> 
> View attachment 658483


LOL.  Hombre always said that if he needed to sue somebody, he would get the meanest, sleaziest attorney he could find because they'd get the best settlement.  We've never had to sue anybody so I never found out if he was serious about that.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 16, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> LOL.  Hombre always said that if he needed to sue somebody, he would get the meanest, sleaziest attorney he could find because they'd get the best settlement.  We've never had to sue anybody so I never found out if he was serious about that.



I disagree with that one.  The last thing you need is a sleazy lawyer because they'll weaken your case, not strengthen it.  

My landlord hired the meanest, sleaziest guy he could find, and he's now in a position where it's going to cost him $100,000 - at a minimum, and he's now made it impossible to evict ANYONE from this building, and he can never evict me, because of whistle blower laws.


----------



## beautress (Jun 16, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Just one more because I thought it was brilliant.
> 
> View attachment 658052


As I recollect it, the first time he downloaded files from the cloud, when he got home, all he got was a lot of bull from friend, foe, and family. Poor Moses. He had to do it twice.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 16, 2022)

beautress said:


> As I recollect it, the first time he downloaded files from the cloud, when he got home, all he got was a lot of bull from friend, foe, and family. Poor Moses. He had to do it twice.


 Yep.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 16, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> I disagree with that one.  The last thing you need is a sleazy lawyer because they'll weaken your case, not strengthen it.
> 
> My landlord hired the meanest, sleaziest guy he could find, and he's now in a position where it's going to cost him $100,000 - at a minimum, and he's now made it impossible to evict ANYONE from this building, and he can never evict me, because of whistle blower laws.


Well maybe things work differently in Canada?  When I was handling work comp claims, I knew which lawyers were going to give me problems denying a bogus claim. They could convincingly argue that white is black and up is down. And too often the judges would accept those arguments just to get the case closed and move on.  And too often the insurance companies wouldn't challenge those cases and go ahead and pay because it was so expensive and time consuming to fight them.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 16, 2022)

beautress said:


> As I recollect it, the first time he downloaded files in the cloud, all he got was a lot of bull from friend and family. Poor Moses. He had to do it twice.



People know how they SHOULD live, but they hate being called on their bullshit.  We all know that we shouldn't lie, that no good ever comes of it, and life is easier when you just tell the truth, own up to your mistakes and learn from them, and go forward.  But when the chips are down, how many of us truly do that?

The people turned on Moses because he called them on their bullshit.


Foxfyre said:


> Well maybe things work differently in Canada?  When I was handling work comp claims, I knew which lawyers were going to give me problems denying a bogus claim. They could convincingly argue that white is black and up is down. And too often the judges would accept those arguments just to get the case closed and move on.  And too often the insurance companies wouldn't challenge those cases and go ahead and pay because it was so expensive and time consuming to fight them.



Yes, quite differently.  The Worker Compensation Program is run by the government and is more inclined to give you the benefit than fight it.  You don't need to hire a lawyer to get the benefit.  There is a Tribunal process for appealing decisions.  Yes, you probably should have a lawyer to appeal to the Tribunal.  

Everything here is done by Tribunal which is ostensibly easier for people to access than having to hire a lawyer and going to courts.  The ONLY reason I'm able to do my own Landlord and Tenant Tribunal work is my 40 years of experience in taking cases to the Tribunal in Toronto.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 16, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> People know how they SHOULD live, but they hate being called on their bullshit.  We all know that we shouldn't lie, that no good ever comes of it, and life is easier when you just tell the truth, own up to your mistakes and learn from them, and go forward.  But when the chips are down, how many of us truly do that?
> 
> The people turned on Moses because he called them on their bullshit.
> 
> ...


The U.S. legal system for Work Comp is very different as each state sets its own rules and they can vary widely from state to state. And those who want to fight the system if their claim is denied or downsized usually do use a private attorney. We have many willing to take the case and get their fee only if they win. But as they almost always win in our court system unless outright fraud can be proven, it's pretty lucrative for them.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 17, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> The U.S. legal system for Work Comp is very different as each state sets its own rules and they can vary widely from state to state. And those who want to fight the system if their claim is denied or downsized usually do use a private attorney. We have many willing to take the case and get their fee only if they win. But as they almost always win in our court system unless outright fraud can be proven, it's pretty lucrative for them.



In theory, our system should work better.  Each Province has their own Workers Compensation Board, and the rules do vary from province to province, but all have Tribunals.  In theory, the Tribunals are to keep the court rooms clear of relatively minor matters, and to simplify the process and make it accessible for regular people who can't afford a lawyer.  The Province is, in effect, the ONLY disability claims outfit, reducing the variety of policies, and the number of companies fighting the payments.

In practice, the Tribunals are just as complicated and difficult to access as the Province and Federal Courts.  But the work is being left to unqualified paralegals who pass a college level exam, on filling in forms, and how to file them, with little to no knowledge as to why they're doing this.  Even worse, all Tribunals basically shut down during the lockdowns and are now months behind in processing claims.  It takes 6 months to get a Landlord and Tenancy Tribunal Hearing Date. It used to take 2 to 3 weeks.

A family member recently asked me a question about going to the Labour Board Tribunal - claims for unpaid wages, illegal withholding, etc., and my answer was "I don't have the vaguest idea how that Tribunal works", because I never worked in litigation or labour law.  Small claims court, Workers Compensation, Landlord and Tenant, and the Labour Board, are all Provincial jurisdictions, and all have Tribunals to deal with claims.  I can do Small Claims and LL&T, but that's it.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 18, 2022)

Saturday morning!

Bugs goes boxing, more or less.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 18, 2022)

Ridgerunner said:


> Covid don't scare me... I have worked out with the powers that be, to die at the hands of a jealous husband...
> Don't need a mask for that...


Still not skeert... 🎪

Ex-wife came home from a quick trip to the mainland on Tuesday afternoon... Wednesday afternoon she tested positive for covid... Friday night I started feeling congestion in my chest with a dry cough... Sat. afternoon (20 minutes ago, I tested positive)... FSP
I want my money back... As I was told I'm special...
This is interesting...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 18, 2022)

That was good and I'm not even a cooked spinach fan.  Had a pound of baby spinach that I had been using for Greek/spinach salads and barely made a dent in it, had to cook the rest before it went bad.

Diced and cooked up a pound of bacon, amazingly it didn't produce that much bacon grease.
Removed the cooked bacon and added a diced up (large) onion, cooked until just turning translucent then added two crushed garlic cloves. 
Cooked that for another minute then started adding the spinach a little at a time as it cooked down.
Once mostly cooked down I added the cooked bacon and about a quarter cup of feta cheese, cooked until the feta was just melting then turned the heat off and let the flavors mingle.  \
This will make about 4 - 6 servings easily.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 18, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> That was good and I'm not even a cooked spinach fan.  Had a pound of baby spinach that I had been using for Greek/spinach salads and barely made a dent in it, had to cook the rest before it went bad.
> 
> Diced and cooked up a pound of bacon, amazingly it didn't produce that much bacon grease.
> Removed the cooked bacon and added a diced up (large) onion, cooked until just turning translucent then added two crushed garlic cloves.
> ...


Great recipe...

Only thing missing was a splash of


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 18, 2022)

Ridgerunner said:


> Great recipe...
> 
> Only thing missing was a splash of
> 
> View attachment 659609


Maybe next time.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 18, 2022)

Ridgerunner said:


> Still not skeert... 🎪
> 
> Ex-wife came home from a quick trip to the mainland on Tuesday afternoon... Wednesday afternoon she tested positive for covid... Friday night I started feeling congestion in my chest with a dry cough... Sat. afternoon (20 minutes ago, I tested positive)... FSP
> I want my money back... As I was told I'm special...
> This is interesting...


I hope you're under a doctor's supervision Ridgerunner. Chances are you'll breeze through it but we've lost three precious family members and two good friends to this strange virus and I don't want to lose any more.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 18, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> That was good and I'm not even a cooked spinach fan.  Had a pound of baby spinach that I had been using for Greek/spinach salads and barely made a dent in it, had to cook the rest before it went bad.
> 
> Diced and cooked up a pound of bacon, amazingly it didn't produce that much bacon grease.
> Removed the cooked bacon and added a diced up (large) onion, cooked until just turning translucent then added two crushed garlic cloves.
> ...


I hope large servings. I was imagining you eating that pound of bacon at one sitting.  By the way, I make something similar using maybe a half lb bacon and cabbage instead of the baby spinach. But the baby spinach sounds really good.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 18, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> I hope large servings. I was imagining you eating that pound of bacon at one sitting.  By the way, I make something similar using maybe a half lb bacon and cabbage instead of the baby spinach. But the baby spinach sounds really good.


Actually no, I've not only been eating healthier (in most cases) I've cut my portions down to fist size as opposed to double fist sized.......  After doing that for a while I find I get full faster so I'm not listening to my taste buds yelling MORE, MORE but to my stomach saying that's enough.  I prefer it with the cabbage myself but it was pretty good with the spinach.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 19, 2022)

Got pulled over by the cops tonite on the way home from the brother in laws. Didnt use your blinker blah blah blah. Sat there for twenty minutes wondering whats taking so long next thing I know theres a  different cop at the window asking me to get out, and three moree in the dark. Does the patdown and then put me thru 4 different sobriety tests before administering the breathalyzer in which I promptly blew a 0.0.....which stumped em since they claimed to smell heavy alcohol when he took my license. Very simple fellas the wife is the partier, I am the driver....my job depends on my license so  I never drive drunk......never......happy to help the trainee though...LLMMAOOO


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 19, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> I hope you're under a doctor's supervision Ridgerunner. Chances are you'll breeze through it, but we've lost three precious family members and two good friends to this strange virus and I don't want to lose any more.


No Doc as of right now... I will call his office on Mon. as long as it doesn't progress tonight or tomorrow...
I don't want to sound like a whack-a-doodle, but I feel I have all ready experienced the Covid back the very first week of the year, 2020... Before the introduction to the msm and the release of the hounds to warn/scare the masses... I got really sick for about 7 or 8 days... I_'m about 20 hours into this round... It's not pleasant... 
Thanks for your kind words Foxfyre _


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 19, 2022)

Ridgerunner said:


> No Doc as of right now... I will call his office on Mon. as long as it doesn't progress tonight or tomorrow...
> I don't want to sound like a whack-a-doodle, but I feel I have all ready experienced the Covid back the very first week of the year, 2020... Before the introduction to the msm and the release of the hounds to warn/scare the masses... I got really sick for about 7 or 8 days... I_'m about 20 hours into this round... It's not pleasant...
> Thanks for your kind words Foxfyre _


Yes, I think Hombre and I likely had it in early 2020 though symptoms were relatively mild--mostly fatigue, low grade fever, headaches--and it passed fairly quickly. For most people it is pretty similar to the flu or at least no worse. But it can turn dangerously ugly in hours so please take care of yourself.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 19, 2022)

Manonthestreet said:


> Got pulled over by the cops tonite on the way home from the brother in laws. Didnt use your blinker blah blah blah. Sat there for twenty minutes wondering whats taking so long next thing I know theres a  different cop at the window asking me to get out, and three moree in the dark. Does the patdown and then put me thru 4 different sobriety tests before administering the breathalyzer in which I promptly blew a 0.0.....which stumped em since they claimed to smell heavy alcohol when he took my license. Very simple fellas the wife is the partier, I am the driver....my job depends on my license so  I never drive drunk......never......happy to help the trainee though...LLMMAOOO


One time a long time ago I was executive director of a very large YWCA--olympic size pool, mammoth gym etc etc etc which was housed in a very large building. The city cops called me at 2 a.m. one morning when they found a door open & none of my executive staff were answering their phones. So I hurriedly threw on something and went down there, did a quick walk through of the building with the cops, and locked up. I was driving Hombre's new company car--wives were allowed to do that--and by that time  I was wide awake so I went out on the interstate to cruise a bit, listen to the radio and chatter on the CB until I got sleepy.

The truckers began giving out smoky reports (meaning a state cop was patrolling out there) and I had just come to an exit so used it to turn around and head back toward town. A car immediately crossed the median and pulled in behind me and I knew it was the cop. I wasn't speeding so I didn't think much about it but he pulled up close to read my tag, backed off for a bit and then his lights came on so I pulled over.

This teeny bopper of a highway patrolman came to the window, asked for license & registration. I had my license but no registration.  I explained it was my husband's company car. He asked me to get out of the car and said D L Peterson right? I named Hombre's company not realizing the new car was leased from D L Peterson. I explained who I was, what I was doing up late--the open door at the Y, city cops, etc. if he wanted to check. He said, 'well, ma'am you don't look like a car thief so I'll let you go. Have a good evening." He had stopped me because I turned around as soon as the smoky reports came on and the car was registered to a business.

I told this to one of our best friends who was an experienced highway patrolman and he was not happy at how the teeny bopper handled it. Later told me the guy had just completed training and it was his first time out by himself.
Like you said.  Trainees.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 19, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> One time a long time ago I was executive director of a very large YWCA--olympic size pool, mammoth gym etc etc etc which was housed in a very large building. The city cops called me at 2 a.m. one morning when they found a door open & none of my executive staff were answering their phones. So I hurriedly threw on something and went down there, did a quick walk through of the building with the cops, and locked up. I was driving Hombre's new company car--wives were allowed to do that--and by that time  I was wide awake so I went out on the interstate to cruise a bit, listen to the radio and chatter on the CB until I got sleepy.
> 
> The truckers began giving out smoky reports (meaning a state cop was patrolling out there) and I had just come to an exit so used it to turn around and head back toward town. A car immediately crossed the median and pulled in behind me and I knew it was the cop. I wasn't speeding so I didn't think much about it but he pulled up close to read my tag, backed off for a bit and then his lights came on so I pulled over.
> 
> ...


Did imbibe when I got home though....just to settle the nerves ya know. Wife got me a very smooth aged rum for Fathers day. Fantastic. Ron Zacapa Solera Gran Reserve......


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 19, 2022)

Manonthestreet said:


> Did imbibe when I got home though....just to settle the nerves ya know. Wife got me a very smooth aged rum for Fathers day. Fantastic. Ron Zacapa Solera Gran Reserve......


That sure beats a pair of socks or a tie, huh


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 19, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> That sure beats a pair of socks or a tie, huh


Oh yeah


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 20, 2022)

☣️  

☣️


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 20, 2022)

Ridgerunner said:


> ☣️  View attachment 660276☣️


Soooooo good to know. I've thought about you all yesterday and today. Hope you're on the down hill side by now.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 20, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Soooooo good to know. I've thought about you all yesterday and today. Hope you're on the down hill side by now.


Thank you ma'am... Appreciate the thoughts...
Talked to the Doc this AM and he wants me to go on a 5 day Drug regimen... Not the first time I have been on a 5 day bender, but these pharmaceuticals are legal...
Life is good...


----------



## Gracie (Jun 21, 2022)

Semi update. Still mourning. Still hunting for a permanent home to see if those supposed golden years still exist, still battling the bullshit going on here (new manager resigned last week and is now gone so we are without a manager), still rolling my eyes whenever an old wanker so miserable they make a point to make everyone else miserable (its like high school...with mean 80 year old girls gossiping and rumor mongering about of other cliques and who is icky and who should be recruited to join their Mean Girls club..of which I have not been invited again because the first time I told the old hags to go fuck themselves with their canes). Same shit, different day, and playing the waiting game.

But on the plus side, I have not been all sobby for awhile. Dennis has visited me 3 times in dreams. Once where I woke myself up belly laughing at something he was doing, twice with him telling me what he thinks I should do about this shit hole and what moves to make...which in essence amounts to "remember what I said before I went....STAY PUT for awhile. Some thing will come along but you must be patient"....and the last one was for me to smudge the hell out of my apartment to keep the apt negativity OUT. Which I did. Twice. And outside my door.

Rest of the time, I am watching tv, sleeping, or playing with the cat. My life is very boring, but The Waiting Game is boring in itself.

Thats about it. I don't post much any where any more. I lost the desire. But I check in semi often even though I rarely post anything.

Hugs


----------



## Gracie (Jun 21, 2022)

Oh, and a friend in Texas wants me to come visit. I said I would check airline flights because its too far to drive and its summer. I'd rather wait til fall. And it depends on flights...do I have to be vaxxed? Wear a fucking worthless mask? Cost? And if all that works out..I would only go for 4 days. One day to get there. One day to get back. Two days to visit. But again...it depends on the questions above...and finding someone to feed the cat while I am away. I don't really want to board her.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 21, 2022)

Manonthestreet said:


> Oh yeah



I like a man who is doesn't drink until he gets home.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 21, 2022)

Gracie said:


> Oh, and a friend in Texas wants me to come visit. I said I would check airline flights because its too far to drive and its summer. I'd rather wait til fall. And it depends on flights...do I have to be vaxxed? Wear a fucking worthless mask? Cost? And if all that works out..I would only go for 4 days. One day to get there. One day to get back. Two days to visit. But again...it depends on the questions above...and finding someone to feed the cat while I am away. I don't really want to board her.


Always good when you check in Gracie. I was wondering how things are going for you.  I think you should try to go for that visit in Texas though flying is ungodly expensive these days. But then again it is a far piece from your place to anywhere in Texas and motel rooms, gas, food on the road etc. is also ungodly expensive these days. But in many many places in Texas there is subsidized housing available and the cost of living there is almost always going to be a lot cheaper than anywhere in California. Couldn't hurt to go look.


----------



## beautress (Jun 21, 2022)

Good evening all, I had some health problems recently, but my doctor gave me good medicine and is looking at the right tests given last week. May God bless all of you every day for the rest of your lives.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 22, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Always good when you check in Gracie. I was wondering how things are going for you.  I think you should try to go for that visit in Texas though flying is ungodly expensive these days. But then again it is a far piece from your place to anywhere in Texas and motel rooms, gas, food on the road etc. is also ungodly expensive these days. But in many many places in Texas there is subsidized housing available and the cost of living there is almost always going to be a lot cheaper than anywhere in California. Couldn't hurt to go look.


I'm just going to visit a friend. Cali has its issues, but ya can't beat the healthcare here. I pay nothing. Not one cent. Plus, I would lose some of my SS funds in texas. Plus having to get a new drivers license, new car plates, find new docs, get on their assistance programs and in general...too much work. I will stay in Cali and just find a different place to live permanently. Hard to do nowadays, but there must be a small grandma apt behind  someones house they are willing to rent to me until I join Dennis. I just gotta find it.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 22, 2022)

Gracie said:


> I'm just going to visit a friend. Cali has its issues, but ya can't beat the healthcare here. I pay nothing. Not one cent. Plus, I would lose some of my SS funds in texas. Plus having to get a new drivers license, new car plates, find new docs, get on their assistance programs and in general...too much work. I will stay in Cali and just find a different place to live permanently. Hard to do nowadays, but there must be a small grandma apt behind  someones house they are willing to rent to me until I join Dennis. I just gotta find it.


Actually....Anne said I could live on her lot in Paradise rent free....already has water line, septic tank, gas line, electric. Only reason I have not done it is due not having the funds to buy a small manufactured home (used), to haul it up there plus the fees to haul it (probably around 5K), to pave where it will sit. So....land, yes. Getting a roof....hooking up all the utilities, the roof itself, etc...$$$$ I don't have. Therefore..it sits as it is, minus her house which burned down. I'm guessing probably around 40K total or thereabouts, depending on the cost of the used single wide home.

I don't think I will ever see Dennis' check from PG&E. The fire lawyers don't really have control of when or how much  his check will be....or even if I ever will see it since he is deceased now.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 22, 2022)

beautress said:


> Good evening all, I had some health problems recently, but my doctor gave me good medicine and is looking at the right tests given last week. May God bless all of you every day for the rest of your lives.


Well like Ridgerunner I hope you're on the downhill side of that. I worry when you don't check in for several days.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 22, 2022)

Gracie said:


> Actually....Anne said I could live on her lot in Paradise rent free....already has water line, septic tank, gas line, electric. Only reason I have not done it is due not having the funds to buy a small manufactured home (used), to haul it up there plus the fees to haul it (probably around 5K), to pave where it will sit. So....land, yes. Getting a roof....hooking up all the utilities, the roof itself, etc...$$$$ I don't have. Therefore..it sits as it is, minus her house which burned down. I'm guessing probably around 40K total or thereabouts, depending on the cost of the used single wide home.
> 
> I don't think I will ever see Dennis' check from PG&E. The fire lawyers don't really have control of when or how much  his check will be....or even if I ever will see it since he is deceased now.


So as always the prayer, hope, positive vibes are for the best possible outcome for you Gracie.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 22, 2022)

We need one of these. It would be a lot more accurate than the usual Albuquerque weather forecasts.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 23, 2022)

Been doing some traveling. Branson, Mo then north to the SD Badlands Rushmore and Crazyhorse done. Another full day before I turn towards home. Added a few states to my list.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 24, 2022)

SFC Ollie said:


> Been doing some traveling. Branson, Mo then north to the SD Badlands Rushmore and Crazyhorse done. Another full day before I turn towards home. Added a few states to my list.


Sounds like a great trip and I envy you. I had a lot of travel on my bucket list but we just can't leave Aunt Betty for any length of time at her age and at the rate she is still going at Age 95, we may have that responsibility for most of the rest of our lives. It's worth it.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 24, 2022)

Things seem to be getting better...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 24, 2022)

Ridgerunner said:


> Things seem to be getting better...
> 
> View attachment 661935


Yay. You no longer test positive?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 24, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Yay. You no longer test positive?




Well not really... Haven't taken another test... Just going on how I feel...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 24, 2022)

Ridgerunner said:


> Well not really... Haven't taken another test... Just going on how I feel...


Well I'll keep you on my personal vigil list awhile longer just to be on the safe side but it certainly sounds like it's all good.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 25, 2022)

Saturday morning!

Summertime is beach time.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 26, 2022)

SO after Rushmore and Crazy Horse, I drove to Hot Springs and got a room. The following morning I went to the Mammoth Site. Got there better than an hour before they opened and thought about leaving but got into a conversation with one of the maintenance workers. Then along came Dr. Jim Mead. The scientist that has been there since day one of the dig. He talked with me outside the dig then when they opened he basically gave me s personal tour. I have no doubt I learned more than the average visitor.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 27, 2022)

Hi all.  This last week has been chilly with all this much needed rain which has put a damper on riding my bike.  I've actually had to turn on the house heaters twice now and it's the end of June..........  Don't get me wrong, I'm not complaining as we desperately need the rain being as we are in extreme drought conditions.  I'd gladly forgo riding as long as we get rain throughout this whole monsoon season.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 27, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> Hi all.  This last week has been chilly with all this much needed rain which has put a damper on riding my bike.  I've actually had to turn on the house heaters twice now and it's the end of June..........  Don't get me wrong, I'm not complaining as we desperately need the rain being as we are in extreme drought conditions.  I'd gladly forgo riding as long as we get rain throughout this whole monsoon season.


Hasn't it been glorious. This is the best beginning to the monsoon I remember ever.  I just pray it keeps up for the rest of the summer months.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 27, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Hasn't it been glorious. This is the best beginning to the monsoon I remember ever.  I just pray it keeps up for the rest of the summer months.


Did you see Roswell had their 100 year flood?  3.5 inches of rain in one hour.


----------



## beautress (Jun 28, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Well like Ridgerunner I hope you're on the downhill side of that. I worry when you don't check in for several days.


Thanks, Foxfyre. I've been to the doctor, and her medicine is kicking in. I also found a couple of homeopathic assists--beet roots and leg cramp stuff, at Walmart. A couple of others, too, but between that and remembering to take the allergy sprayer, I'm getting up and down the staircase with no pain. But this morning, when I tried to do a Spanish lesson, my score was about 15%. I finally threw in the towel and decided to have my coffee here to wake up my puddin' head brain. I have a 44 year memory of totally good times when my late husband was alive, and it's true that absence makes the heart go fonder. My thoughts of romance ended when my houseguest got a trailer, put it under my horse arena with no sewage hookup and after almost a year of criticizing my cooking, and everything else under the sun. He says he hates my politics while saying the same things I believe in, and I've asked him to get off the property, but he hangs around. I can't chase away a Vietnam Vet, I just won't do that. He says he loves me, but after two minutes of "good morning," I'm under the criticism gun, and I'm not a bad person who deserves to be hammered over spending too much time sewing/crocheting which is now the unacceptable fault of me. Good grief, it makes me realize how good it is to have had a man who put up with my little ins and outs for 44 years, and I feel so totally isolated my doctor gave me an antidepressant. Unfortunately, it made me sleep all day and wake up 3 times every night, missing the best man who ever lived. He really was. He lived for me and his charities until he lost his battle with dementia. My faith is stronger now, but what I wouldn't give to have one of his loving hugs for five seconds, six years after he's been gone. 'Scuse me while I go get a memory pill. When I take them, I don't miss a single pluralized Spanish noun, but this morning, I was so fogged out I took a break for a cuppa.   And I'm feeling better after reading some posts here that I've been missing a whole lot. This morning I woke up, and in spite of a swollen foot, I haven't the slightest vestige of cramps and seizures in my legs. And after venting, I can look over at the arena and not be the least bit annoyed, since virtual friendships bring joy to my soul.  Love y'all!


----------



## beautress (Jun 28, 2022)

SFC Ollie said:


> Been doing some traveling. Branson, Mo then north to the SD Badlands Rushmore and Crazyhorse done. Another full day before I turn towards home. Added a few states to my list.


That's pleasant mileage in the summers they have up north. It's a hundred degrees in the shade here in southeast Texas. As the crow flies, my little farm is about 3 miles east of I-45, and the grasses out in the field are already tones of gold. Spring has sprung. The forecasts for Houston say 92, 87, etc., but up here we're not having any 3pm hours under 100. I run the upstairs and downstairs air conditioners all day and turn them off after sundown to save electricity, and so far it's working. When the house is cool at sunset, it's livable all night. I've been good about turning lights off, but it has to be done to keep my electric bill real.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 28, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> Did you see Roswell had their 100 year flood?  3.5 inches of rain in one hour.


Yes, New Mexico cities--Roswell isn't technically desert but is close enough to react like it--don't deal with large amounts of rain well.  Actually what happened in Roswell isn't all that drastic but flash flooding can flood low lying homes and such. We experienced it in Lovington where I grew up. We've even experienced it here in Albuquerque when it rains too much. But that's a lot of rain for New Mexico anywhere.








						Bridge collapses, several homes underwater in Roswell 100 year flood
					

Heavy rains poured over Roswell on Sunday leaving one bridge collapsed and at least twelve homes underwater.




					www.koat.com


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 28, 2022)

beautress said:


> Thanks, Foxfyre. I've been to the doctor, and her medicine is kicking in. I also found a couple of homeopathic assists--beet roots and leg cramp stuff, at Walmart. A couple of others, too, but between that and remembering to take the allergy sprayer, I'm getting up and down the staircase with no pain. But this morning, when I tried to do a Spanish lesson, my score was about 15%. I finally threw in the towel and decided to have my coffee here to wake up my puddin' head brain. I have a 44 year memory of totally good times when my late husband was alive, and it's true that absence makes the heart go fonder. My thoughts of romance ended when my houseguest got a trailer, put it under my horse arena with no sewage hookup and after almost a year of criticizing my cooking, and everything else under the sun. He says he hates my politics while saying the same things I believe in, and I've asked him to get off the property, but he hangs around. I can't chase away a Vietnam Vet, I just won't do that. He says he loves me, but after two minutes of "good morning," I'm under the criticism gun, and I'm not a bad person who deserves to be hammered over spending too much time sewing/crocheting which is now the unacceptable fault of me. Good grief, it makes me realize how good it is to have had a man who put up with my little ins and outs for 44 years, and I feel so totally isolated my doctor gave me an antidepressant. Unfortunately, it made me sleep all day and wake up 3 times every night, missing the best man who ever lived. He really was. He lived for me and his charities until he lost his battle with dementia. My faith is stronger now, but what I wouldn't give to have one of his loving hugs for five seconds, six years after he's been gone. 'Scuse me while I go get a memory pill. When I take them, I don't miss a single pluralized Spanish noun, but this morning, I was so fogged out I took a break for a cuppa.   And I'm feeling better after reading some posts here that I've been missing a whole lot. This morning I woke up, and in spite of a swollen foot, I haven't the slightest vestige of cramps and seizures in my legs. And after venting, I can look over at the arena and not be the least bit annoyed, since virtual friendships bring joy to my soul.  Love y'all!


It's so easy to tell other people what they need to do, should do, ought to do etc., but when we're dealing with the actual circumstances of our life, that advice often isn't all that helpful to us if at all. But somebody being a veteran is not a license to be an a-hole or a mandate that we have to allow a toxic destructive relationship. On the other hand, I/we aren't there and you have to do what is right for you. Good that you're feeling better. I will continue to pray & send those positive vibes for a good solution for your other major problem.  (((hugs))))


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 29, 2022)

beautress said:


> That's pleasant mileage in the summers they have up north. It's a hundred degrees in the shade here in southeast Texas. As the crow flies, my little farm is about 3 miles east of I-45, and the grasses out in the field are already tones of gold. Spring has sprung. The forecasts for Houston say 92, 87, etc., but up here we're not having any 3pm hours under 100. I run the upstairs and downstairs air conditioners all day and turn them off after sundown to save electricity, and so far it's working. When the house is cool at sunset, it's livable all night. I've been good about turning lights off, but it has to be done to keep my electric bill real.


I remember summer days in Corpus Christie.


----------



## beautress (Jun 29, 2022)

SFC Ollie said:


> I remember summer days in Corpus Christie.


My dear but departed older brother retired from the Navy to Corpus, where he worked on military equipment part-time, and he and his wife had a couple of acres two blocks over from the beach. Their weather was beautiful complete with Gulf breezes. On one of our visits to his place, he took us to Padre Island, which was a fun drive of laughs away, and ever so beautiful. We grew up spatting like cats and dogs but became best friends after he went to sea a few times. The first time I realized that I really didn't hate him was when he was 14 and I was 12. He had his appendix removed, and his doctor told mom and dad he had a 50-50 chance of surviving. After he recuperated, i never said another discouraging word to him, andwe be came best friends by the time we were in high school. We moved once a year every year, typical of most military families. In grade school Dad got a moving picture of me crying after one of our "fights" and saying something like "He touched me!!!" It was so silly, because he reached over and touched me on the arm with his forefinger, and not hard, either. My two kids got even with me though. When they were tykes, they fought like dragons over a discarded chewing gum wrapper. Kids!   
Anyway, I'm glad you got to visit Corpus. I never did get to see the marine museum with fish, though. We were supposed to go there on our next visit, not realizing he forgot to tell us he was dying of cancer. What a guy.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 29, 2022)

Just got back from my first visit with the physical therapist.  She quickly identified the problem muscle, explained why I was have adjacent pain because of it and gave me a couple of treatment options.  Asked her which works best so we went with dry needling, not Chinese acupuncture but they take a long, thin needle and push it in to the affected area to stimulate underlying myofascial trigger points and muscular and connective tissues.  This is used for deep muscle issues where physical manipulation/triggering is nearly impossible.  Amazing how well it worked.  I'm still stiff and sore but I'm not currently experiencing the sharp pain spasms when I move "wrong".   
Dry needling is backed by extensive research.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 29, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> Just got back from my first visit with the physical therapist.  She quickly identified the problem muscle, explained why I was have adjacent pain because of it and gave me a couple of treatment options.  Asked her which works best so we went with dry needling, not Chinese acupuncture but they take a long, thin needle and push it in to the affected area to stimulate underlying myofascial trigger points and muscular and connective tissues.  This is used for deep muscle issues where physical manipulation/triggering is nearly impossible.  Amazing how well it worked.  I'm still stiff and sore but I'm not currently experiencing the sharp pain spasms when I move "wrong".
> Dry needling is backed by extensive research.


Interesting. I had never heard of that.  Acupuncture yes. But not dry needling.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 29, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Interesting. I had never heard of that.  Acupuncture yes. But not dry needling.


Yeah, the first time I'd heard of it also.  She hit a couple of different spots which I really didn't feel.  She finally hit the primary pain center and I definitely felt that one........  But that was also the one that eased up the muscle the most.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 29, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> Yeah, the first time I'd heard of it also.  She hit a couple of different spots which I really didn't feel.  She finally hit the primary pain center and I definitely felt that one........  But that was also the one that eased up the muscle the most.


Yes I read up on it a bit hoping it might address my chronic adhesive capsulitis in my shoulder but that isn't listed as something that would be helped. Saw that a half dozen or so states ban it as 'unproven' treatment or not appropriate for physical therapists to do or some such, but it does seem to be accepted by most. I do know a skilled physical therapist often knows a lot more about a lot of things than the medical doctors do.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 29, 2022)

Last Surviving WWII Medal of Honor Recipient Woody Williams Dies at 98 | HistoryNet
					

The last surviving Medal of Honor recipient from World War II has passed on from this life at 98 years old.




					www.historynet.com
				









Mr. Williams’ devotion to duty, service members, veterans and their families began long before that battle and before he entered the Corps. As World War II began, Woody came into direct contact with families in his own community when he delivered Western Union telegrams informing the Gold Star families of the death of their loved one. Woody says that those experiences gave him a “greater appreciation for life and an understanding of a difference in death in the normal world as expected in life, and those lost serving in the military for their country". He noted that “consideration and recognition of the families of those lost in military service was very inadequate.” This observation and his personal commitment to veterans and their families brought about the creation of the Woody Williams Foundation. The activities of this foundation allow Mr. Williams to continue his devotion and commitment to those who have served and the Gold Star families who have lost Loved Ones to that service above self.






						Woody Williams Foundation:  Hershel Woody Williams
					






					woodywilliams.org


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 30, 2022)

beautress said:


> My dear but departed older brother retired from the Navy to Corpus, where he worked on military equipment part-time, and he and his wife had a couple of acres two blocks over from the beach. Their weather was beautiful complete with Gulf breezes. On one of our visits to his place, he took us to Padre Island, which was a fun drive of laughs away, and ever so beautiful. We grew up spatting like cats and dogs but became best friends after he went to sea a few times. The first time I realized that I really didn't hate him was when he was 14 and I was 12. He had his appendix removed, and his doctor told mom and dad he had a 50-50 chance of surviving. After he recuperated, i never said another discouraging word to him, andwe be came best friends by the time we were in high school. We moved once a year every year, typical of most military families. In grade school Dad got a moving picture of me crying after one of our "fights" and saying something like "He touched me!!!" It was so silly, because he reached over and touched me on the arm with his forefinger, and not hard, either. My two kids got even with me though. When they were tykes, they fought like dragons over a discarded chewing gum wrapper. Kids!
> Anyway, I'm glad you got to visit Corpus. I never did get to see the marine museum with fish, though. We were supposed to go there on our next visit, not realizing he forgot to tell us he was dying of cancer. What a guy.


Lived there for 2 years after I retired from the Army.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 30, 2022)

SFC Ollie said:


> Lived there for 2 years after I retired from the Army.


I have been all over Texas multiple times and have lived in multiple Texas cities--was born in Lubbock--but I've never been to Corpus or the southern tip of Texas south of Houston. Always wanted to go.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 30, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> I have been all over Texas multiple times and have lived in multiple Texas cities--was born in Lubbock--but I've never been to Corpus or the southern tip of Texas south of Houston. Always wanted to go.


Mrs O was born in Laredo.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 2, 2022)

Ha! I have finished writing my autobiography . I thought I would be able to send it to a publishers for consideration today. But they request a word count. I see no way I am going to be able to even guess at how many words are in my book any time soon.


----------



## Oddball (Jul 2, 2022)

Saturday morning!

Have a fun and safe Independence Day win frens and fam.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 2, 2022)

Dajjal said:


> Ha! I have finished writing my autobiography . I thought I would be able to send it to a publishers for consideration today. But they request a word count. I see no way I am going to be able to even guess at how many words are in my book any time soon.


Is it typewritten or on the computer?  If so, count the words on the first three pages and divide by 3.  If single spaced you'll probably have 400 or 500 words.  If double spaced you'll have 200 to 250 words. Whatever the number multiply by the number of pages and you'll have your word count close enough.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 3, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Is it typewritten or on the computer?  If so, count the words on the first three pages and divide by 3.  If single spaced you'll probably have 400 or 500 words.  If double spaced you'll have 200 to 250 words. Whatever the number multiply by the number of pages and you'll have your word count close enough.


Thanks for that, its on my computer. But a lot of the pages have spaces between the lines or short lines. It ain't gonna be that easy. I have counted the first few lines, and they average 18 words a line.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jul 3, 2022)

Dajjal said:


> Ha! I have finished writing my autobiography . I thought I would be able to send it to a publishers for consideration today. But they request a word count. I see no way I am going to be able to even guess at how many words are in my book any time soon.



Your Word program should have a word count feature on it.  You should be able to find a tutorial on Youtube to find out how to use it.

There are also free self-editing programs online that will give you a word count.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 3, 2022)

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> Your Word program should have a word count feature on it.  You should be able to find a tutorial on Youtube to find out how to use it.
> 
> There are also free self-editing programs online that will give you a word count.


Thanks, I don't think Lotus word processor has a word count, but I will check the internet for a self editor. I just did that at the following site.









						WordCounter - Count Words & Correct Writing
					

Copy and paste your text into the online editor to count its words and characters, check keyword density, and correct writing mistakes. Bookmark it now, it’s free and easy.




					wordcounter.net
				




My first page is 799 words. But unfortunately it is apparently full of grammatical errors.

edit: hooray it counts entire chapters. Chapter one 3272 words.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 3, 2022)

Hooray ! I done it, I found out how many words in each chapter, and added them with an online calculator. The total number of words in my book is 53164


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 3, 2022)

Dajjal said:


> Hooray ! I done it, I found out how many words in each chapter, and added them with an online calculator. The total number of words in my book is 53164


Way to go!!!


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jul 3, 2022)

Dajjal said:


> Hooray ! I done it, I found out how many words in each chapter, and added them with an online calculator. The total number of words in my book is 53164



I used this on my book............






						ProWritingAid: The AI-Powered Writing Assistant
					

Your personal writing coach. A grammar checker, style editor, and writing mentor in one package. The best writing depends on much more than just correct grammar. You need an editing tool that also highlights style issues and compares your writing to the best writers in your genre.




					prowritingaid.com
				





I was able to use it for free for a week.  It's actually a pretty good program, and simple to use.


----------



## Oddball (Jul 3, 2022)

A flora report from the Wisco tree ranch....

Only one peony this year....Sandy soil doesn't help.

Our little wild lady slipper conservatory of 12-15 only had two blooms this year, even though all the greenery from them emerged....First time in memory that has happened.

After lack of timely rain left us skunked on blueberries last year, this season is setting up for a bumper crop, with patches that I've not seen with berries producing this time around....Of course the reciprocal being that a couple of my stash patches aren't as bountiful as they have been in years gone by....Gotta have multiple stashes of patches for this game.

I expect the raspberries to start forming in the next copule weeks....The blooms lead me to believe we're going to get a good harvest of those too.....Still unsure of the blackberries....Don't have a line on as many locations of those as I do the other too....We'll see.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 3, 2022)

Oddball said:


> A flora report from the Wisco tree ranch....
> 
> Only one peony this year....Sandy soil doesn't help.
> 
> ...


Our monsoon arrived two to three weeks early this year and produced a good amount of rain. In the high desert where the land is harsh and can be forbidding much of the time, especially after prolonged drought, wildflowers burst into bloom as profusely as I've ever seen them. However short lived, wonderful to see. (P.S. I'm surprised peonies would bloom at all in sandy soil. We were told not to try them here in our sand and clay--they need loose loam to thrive.)


----------



## task0778 (Jul 3, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Our monsoon arrived two to three weeks early this year and produced a good amount of rain. In the high desert where the land is harsh and can be forbidding much of the time, especially after prolonged drought, wildflowers burst into bloom as profusely as I've ever seen them. However short lived, wonderful to see. (P.S. I'm surprised peonies would bloom at all in sandy soil. We were told not to try them here in our sand and clay--they need loose loam to thrive.)
> View attachment 665723
> View attachment 665724
> View attachment 665726



Beautiful pics, Foxy.  I'm taking up photography myself and hope I can do pictures like these.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 3, 2022)

task0778 said:


> Beautiful pics, Foxy.  I'm taking up photography myself and hope I can do pictures like these.


Oh I didn't take them. They are just some I had saved on my computer because they are so beautiful. But keep up the work with your photography. My hubby, Hombre on USMB, is a one time semi-professional photographer that has done some really great work. I was trained as a news photographer as well as reporter so go more for the candid shots that tell a story, but I sure appreciate the art in other people's work too.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 4, 2022)

Happy Independence Day                 1


----------



## beautress (Jul 4, 2022)

Thanks to those who gave us and the world Freedom
from Foreign Oppression in 1776 and every war since then
today and every day.​


 




. . . ​       . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . WWI . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Doughboys, WWI. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .WWII       


 

 




         . . . . . . WWII  . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .Korean War, Pork Chop Hill    . . . . .. . . . . . . . . . . . Nam. . . . . . . . . . . . . .,  The 58,272 names (updated)
. . . . . 

 

 





They don't allow more than 14 or 15 pictures, so thanks to all who served this nation, dead or alive. Bless those who were hurt so badly, who lost buddies, and who put themselves in harm's way at any time for their fellow Americans. Many of us in military families take losses pretty hard. Thanks, with love for all who serve us. ❤️💙🤍💙❤️


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 4, 2022)

Oddball said:


> A flora report from the Wisco tree ranch....
> 
> Only one peony this year....Sandy soil doesn't help.
> 
> ...


I'm surprised the peonies bloom at all in sandy soil. In Kansas they were practically indestructable, needed little maintenance, grew huge and bloomed profusely year after year in the loose loamy soil they require.  Here in New Mexico our nursery folks don't even carry the plants or the seeds as they simply don't like our sandy soil or prevalent clay, granulated granite and caliche.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 4, 2022)

The saddest thing about this holiday, other than the torment of innocent animals, is that most Americans think of it as nothing more than a day to barbeque and shoot off fireworks. Some remember they're supposed to put out a flag but don't really know why.

I've probably seen a half dozen man on the street interviews asking why we celebrate Independence Day and maybe one out of twenty, if that, actually knows.  A lot tentatively guess at the historical reference but don't get close. Answers range from "I have no idea" to the day the Constitution was signed or the end of the Revolutionary or some other war.

We were already at war for a year and a Continental Congress had been formed when on July 4, 1776, that Continental Congress passed the Declaration of Independence and thereby certified their intent to create a new independent country with a unique vision i.e. a nation with government of the people, by the people, for the people:

"We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness.--That to secure these rights, Governments are instituted among Men, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed. . ."

The war would last for seven years and it would be 12 years from the signing of the Declaration before the USA became a reality when the Constitution was finally ratified on June 21, 1788.  The rest is, as they say, in the history books.


----------



## beautress (Jul 4, 2022)

Oddball said:


> A flora report from the Wisco tree ranch....
> 
> Only one peony this year....Sandy soil doesn't help.
> 
> ...


I love fresh picked blueberries. Store bought ones have never compared to the ones we picked ourselves at u-pick farms in Oregon in the early eighties. *sigh* /nostalgia. Glad you're going to see a bumper crop of them this year, Oddball.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 4, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> The saddest thing about this holiday, other than the torment of innocent animals, is that most Americans think of it as nothing more than a day to barbeque and shoot off fireworks. Some remember they're supposed to put out a flag but don't really know why.
> 
> I've probably seen a half dozen man on the street interviews asking why we celebrate Independence Day and maybe one out of twenty, if that, actually knows.  A lot tentatively guess at the historical reference but don't get close. Answers range from "I have no idea" to the day the Constitution was signed or the end of the Revolutionary or some other war.
> 
> ...


Torment of innocent animals?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 4, 2022)

Manonthestreet said:


> Torment of innocent animals?


Oh yes.  There are many dogs, horses, wildlife, etc. that are absolutely terrified of the loud fireworks. And unless you take them out into the country or someplace away from the noise, there is no relief for them. They genuinely suffer.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 5, 2022)

Update:
I am scared, sad and excited all at the same time. I am hoping things run its course as I have half planned since I don't know what is happening on the other end, but the tiny town of Corning finally called with a unit that hopefully I will be sitting in on Aug 1st.

It will be just me and the cat until the movers get my stuff up there. Then I have to call PG&E and get power in my name (first time in forever because it was usually free by the property owner, or in Dennis' name), find a new doctor that accepts medi-cal and medicare, a dentist as well, explore the town to find what I will need since it will hopefully be my forever home.

I am packed and ready to go even though I have about 3 more weeks here. I left out the basics so when the movers get here, I will have a few items as if I am already in the motel. And I will pray that the motel will not be needed on the 3rd day because for such a tiny town, rooms are horrendous and I don't want to be stuck there for a week. OUCH on the wallet and cc!

Plus, I have a nasty cold. My sister in law came to help me pack and she was sick when she arrived. Hacking, coughing, snotting all over the place and shared it with me, so I am furiously trying to get it cleared up before the big day of moving. So far, no fever. Just a stuffed up nose and phlegm in my lungs but nothing too majorly bad. Still, I need to be healthy until I can get myself settled in.

Thankfully, no holidays in August, so if it all can be done during a regular work day and not a weekend, it should be smooth sailing but I learned long ago that smooth sailing is about as legit as "The Golden Years".

And, fresh start in a new place, new town where I know absolutely nobody as a freshly new widow at the age of 70 in October dealing with the fear and excitement alone. Ack!


----------



## Gracie (Jul 5, 2022)

Farmers Market. Looks interesting and reminds me much of the one in Morro Bay.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 5, 2022)

Gracie said:


> Update:
> I am scared, sad and excited all at the same time. I am hoping things run its course as I have half planned since I don't know what is happening on the other end, but the tiny town of Corning finally called with a unit that hopefully I will be sitting in on Aug 1st.
> 
> It will be just me and the cat until the movers get my stuff up there. Then I have to call PG&E and get power in my name (first time in forever because it was usually free by the property owner, or in Dennis' name), find a new doctor that accepts medi-cal and medicare, a dentist as well, explore the town to find what I will need since it will hopefully be my forever home.
> ...


I hope it is everything you need and hope for Gracie. It's time you caught a break.


----------



## Oddball (Jul 5, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> I'm surprised the peonies bloom at all in sandy soil. In Kansas they were practically indestructable, needed little maintenance, grew huge and bloomed profusely year after year in the loose loamy soil they require.  Here in New Mexico our nursery folks don't even carry the plants or the seeds as they simply don't like our sandy soil or prevalent clay, granulated granite and caliche.


Been trying different fertilizers and fortifiers for the soil....The latest is this one...









						Liqui-Dirt LLC
					

Liqui-Dirt Organic All Purpose Plant Food Works for all plants inside or out. Liqui-Dirt is earth-friendly and pet safe. Liqui-Dirt repairs and rejuvenates damaged, depleted soils. Restoring beneficial bacteria, micro-fungi, and full nutrients range that plants require to flourish not just survive!




					www.liquidirt.com
				




Working pretty nicely on the potted plants and flowers, we'll see what we get by applying it in the fall  in advance of next time it's bloom time.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 5, 2022)

Oddball said:


> Been trying different fertilizers and fortifiers for the soil....The latest is this one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope it works for you.  Desert plants flourish in our climate and in our soils. But those who fit into our temperature zone but need something other than sand, clay, caliche, granulated granite do need reinforced topsoil etc. to survive here even though in Albuquerque there is an amazing variety of trees and lots of them as well as beautiful flower beds everywhere. I suspect our city parks department that also maintains landscaped medians etc. purchases a  lot of topsoil that is not native to our area. I'm not sure any fertilizer or fortifier could correct the makeup of our soil, but our situation is very different from yours. So keep us posted.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 5, 2022)

Gracie said:


> Farmers Market. Looks interesting and reminds me much of the one in Morro Bay.
> 
> View attachment 666360


What are the black shmoos in the foreground?

For you younguns, shmoos were happy critters from Dogpatch back in Lil Abner days in the comics.


----------



## beautress (Jul 5, 2022)

Didn't do much today except pray for the nation, for the victims of all these shootings, safety for first responders, thanksgiving for God's love, for resolution of shellings between Ukraine and Russia, and for peace on earth, for the good health and unique changes the friends here are experiencing, and for parents who've lost children and loved ones, children who've lost their families, and for an end to hostilities everywhere. Wishing love and prosperity to all who come here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## beautress (Jul 6, 2022)

SFC Ollie said:


> Mrs O was born in Laredo.


I loved going to Laredo the year we lived in Bruni, TX, about 40 miles east of there, and if you blinked, well, you missed the whole town back in 1958. Seems we did an oriental dance at a big stadium in Laredo with hundreds of other kids in Junior high. My coach advised me to be a professional dancer. I remember it being the middle of winter and it was warm. From K to 12, I think the school system had less than 100 students, most of whom were bilingual. We were there a little less than a year.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 7, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> View attachment 666952


Watched an episode just last night!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 7, 2022)

Gracie said:


> Update:
> I am scared, sad and excited all at the same time. I am hoping things run its course as I have half planned since I don't know what is happening on the other end, but the tiny town of Corning finally called with a unit that hopefully I will be sitting in on Aug 1st.
> 
> It will be just me and the cat until the movers get my stuff up there. Then I have to call PG&E and get power in my name (first time in forever because it was usually free by the property owner, or in Dennis' name), find a new doctor that accepts medi-cal and medicare, a dentist as well, explore the town to find what I will need since it will hopefully be my forever home.
> ...


GRACIE! I tried calling you a couple of times recently but I suppose you've been busy.  This would appear to be good news and I'm crossing my hooks for you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 7, 2022)

gallantwarrior said:


> Watched an episode just last night!


I don't think our cable carries it or at least I've never run across it. But back then we watched it a lot.

And so happy when you check in GW.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 7, 2022)

Here’s a nice one:

Kentucky pack-horse librarians:
Appalachian mountain riders deliver books through the Works Progress Administration (WPA) of the 1930s.


----------



## beautress (Jul 8, 2022)

SFC Ollie said:


> Been doing some traveling. Branson, Mo then north to the SD Badlands Rushmore and Crazyhorse done. Another full day before I turn towards home. Added a few states to my list.


That sounds like fun. I have to stay home and water the yard. It's been hot and dry since the last rain, and my riding mower pops off, and one of my helpers used the zero turn like a bucking bronco, and it doesn't bother to turn its blades any more after 3 trips to the repair shop. Think I'll give up on helpers. They don't have to pay for repairs, so it's why not city. *sigh*. The weeds are green and the grass is goldish brown.  Oh, well. Life goes on.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## Oddball (Jul 9, 2022)

Saturday morning!

I'll just leave this here.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 9, 2022)

Oddball said:


> Saturday morning!
> 
> I'll just leave this here.
> 
> Let the cartoon begin!


Couldn't show that today.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 9, 2022)

Good Saturday everyone.  And once again our government is making sure we are aware of hazards ahead:


----------



## beautress (Jul 9, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Good Saturday everyone.  And once again our government is making sure we are aware of hazards ahead:
> View attachment 668153


I wonder how long it took them whether to post the "Loose Gravel" sign or the "Timber!" one.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 9, 2022)

beautress said:


> I wonder how long it took them whether to post the "Loose Gravel" sign or the "Timber!" one.


And it is great that they especially had concern for our motorcyclists.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 10, 2022)

It seems as though I will not be moving after all. At least, not in the near future. The other apt panned out. Manager there told me to give a 30 day notice here, which I did, then I packed everything so all the movers had to do was move it. Alas, when I told new manager, she had a hissy. Said I should not have given notice. I reminded her she told me to, then she got all flustered and said she forgot to tell me someone was ahead of me. Which means I am second on the list. Now, this raised some red flags. How can someone forget to tell me I am NOT next, even though when she called, she said I was, then told me to give notice, which I did, then renegged on that and got all pissed off when I did as she asked me to and said I jumped the gun.
Long story short...I took back my 30 day notice here, and unpacked. So for now, I am going to stay here and keep looking and getting on more lists. After figuring out monies to the new place, I would be paying about 3 to 400 *more* due to having to pay electric, plus I have to drive 19 miles to get to bigger and cheaper stores. And in the new place it is HOTTER than where I am (triple digits the next few months), where I have the ac running 24/7 here, which I could not do there (this place where I currently am pays all utilities except internet, cable, etc). Well, I could, but I would be broke every month with no spare cash for anything because it would all be going to rent and pge and phone and gas for the car, etc etc. I'd be a hermit sweating to death in my apt.

Maybe its a sign. Dennis told me to STAY PUT.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 10, 2022)

And yes, I cancelled the movers and the motel I thought would only be for 3 days.
As much as a loathe it here...at least I can survive better. I'll keep looking, keep getting on waiting lists, and maybe I will be able to move before I turn 80.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Mindful (Jul 10, 2022)

Gracie said:


> And yes, I cancelled the movers and the motel I thought would only be for 3 days.
> As much as a loathe it here...at least I can survive better. I'll keep looking, keep getting on waiting lists, and maybe I will be able to move before I turn 80.



That you should have to struggle like this. And on your own too.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 10, 2022)

Mindful said:


> That you should have to struggle like this. And on your own too.


I musta done something totally SUPER bad for the universe to be punishing me nonstop. Unless...*.*_*what doesn't kill you makes you stronger? Except bears. Bears WILL kill you~*_

gallantwarrior sent me a bumper sticker that says that. EVERYONE that sees it cracks up or honks and waves at me. Even cops that are behind me. Thumbs up from them. I love that bumper sticker. LOVE it.

But the question is..what am I supposed to get stronger for??? Whats on the frigging horizon?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 10, 2022)

Dajjal said:


>


Love it!!!


----------



## Mindful (Jul 11, 2022)

Thought this might work here:

Amazingly, 80’s British pop star Kate Bush scored a #1 hit on the British charts last week - off a song that came out 37 years ago! She now holds the records both for taking the longest time getting to #1 and for being the oldest woman (63) to have a #1 hit. The springboard for this unlikely occurrence was the use of her song “Running Up That Hill” in a pivotal scene in the hit Netflix series “Stranger Things” which is set in the 80s.

Kate was one of the most original and creative artists of her day. Unlike many 80s tunes, her lyrics were deep, poignant, and literary. For my money, her song “Love and Anger” on the album “The Sensual World” is peak Kate. In it, she explores the idea of the need to be understood. I have long maintained that there are seven things that all human beings want and crave - Joy, Harmony, Unity, Transcendence, Peace, Love, and…understanding.

Being understood is one of the most significant needs in life. But Why? How does knowing that someone out there really “gets us” help us to survive and reproduce? It would seem entirely superfluous.

The fact remains that we want to feel that we are) good and b) have real significance. We like/need others to do that for us (and those people who do are generally the closest connections we have in life). Ultimately, however, to know we’re good (or that there even is a “good” or a “significance”) means to acknowledge the existence of an ultimate arbiter of those ideas - and the only one who can make us feel whole and fully understood. This ultimate transcendent understanding can not come from people - who do it very imperfectly - but rather from the perfect, Infinite Source of all knowledge.



> It lay buried here, it lay deep inside me
> It's so deep I don't think that I can speak about it
> It could take me all of my life
> But it would only take a moment to
> ...











						Kate Bush and the Need To Be Understood - aish.com
					






					aish.com


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 11, 2022)

Gracie said:


> I musta done something totally SUPER bad for the universe to be punishing me nonstop. Unless...*.*_*what doesn't kill you makes you stronger? Except bears. Bears WILL kill you~*_
> 
> gallantwarrior sent me a bumper sticker that says that. EVERYONE that sees it cracks up or honks and waves at me. Even cops that are behind me. Thumbs up from them. I love that bumper sticker. LOVE it.
> 
> But the question is..what am I supposed to get stronger for??? Whats on the frigging horizon?


No you aren't bad and you aren't being punished for doing something bad. We all deal with really bad patches in our lives and you have had an unusually long run of miserably bad luck. But we can hope the light will be at the end of the tunnel and it will have all been worth it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 11, 2022)

Mindful said:


> Thought this might work here:
> 
> Amazingly, 80’s British pop star Kate Bush scored a #1 hit on the British charts last week - off a song that came out 37 years ago! She now holds the records both for taking the longest time getting to #1 and for being the oldest woman (63) to have a #1 hit. The springboard for this unlikely occurrence was the use of her song “Running Up That Hill” in a pivotal scene in the hit Netflix series “Stranger Things” which is set in the 80s.
> 
> ...


Yes. Really interesting read. None of us really know what influence we may have had that changed the world in some way. Probably few of us will ever know the fame of a Kate Bush or anybody else who is recognized on the national scene or world stage. All we can do is play the hand we are dealt the best that we can, acknowledge our mistakes and bad choices, learn from them, and move on determined to do better. I think that 'infinite source', however we define it, helps us on our way, but doesn't always remove the stones in the path.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 11, 2022)

Gracie said:


> It seems as though I will not be moving after all. At least, not in the near future. The other apt panned out. Manager there told me to give a 30 day notice here, which I did, then I packed everything so all the movers had to do was move it. Alas, when I told new manager, she had a hissy. Said I should not have given notice. I reminded her she told me to, then she got all flustered and said she forgot to tell me someone was ahead of me. Which means I am second on the list. Now, this raised some red flags. How can someone forget to tell me I am NOT next, even though when she called, she said I was, then told me to give notice, which I did, then renegged on that and got all pissed off when I did as she asked me to and said I jumped the gun.
> Long story short...I took back my 30 day notice here, and unpacked. So for now, I am going to stay here and keep looking and getting on more lists. After figuring out monies to the new place, I would be paying about 3 to 400 *more* due to having to pay electric, plus I have to drive 19 miles to get to bigger and cheaper stores. And in the new place it is HOTTER than where I am (triple digits the next few months), where I have the ac running 24/7 here, which I could not do there (this place where I currently am pays all utilities except internet, cable, etc). Well, I could, but I would be broke every month with no spare cash for anything because it would all be going to rent and pge and phone and gas for the car, etc etc. I'd be a hermit sweating to death in my apt.
> 
> Maybe its a sign. Dennis told me to STAY PUT.


Or….maybe Dennis is saying you can do better, that was not the right choice?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 12, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Or….maybe Dennis is saying you can do better, that was not the right choice?


I thought about that too. Sometimes our closest loved ones don't quite get it how frustrated or unhappy we might be with this or that situation. They don't quite get how important it is to us. Sometimes the wise thing is to know that even the person we most love and admire and trust is going to be wrong too every now and then.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 12, 2022)

Hope this is not too political...

_“Just got back from donating a bunch of stuff to Goodwill and you know what? I just put $100 in the pocket of a pair of jeans,” she said in a recent video. “In a world full of Karens, be a Martha!”_




			Woman finds $300 and note in Coach purse she bought for $7 at thrift store: ‘Be a Martha’


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 12, 2022)

I'm having a fun couple of days.......  Not!  Woke up yesterday feeling a little stiff and sore, attributed it to my exercise routine the night before.  By mid afternoon my entire body ached like never before and I had such a migraine even dark mode on the computer was too much light.  I ended up sleeping on and off for 15 hours and woke up this morning not feeling so bad.  I'm still sick, my body still aches a little and I have a headache.  My VA doc wrote an order for labs and since I already have an appointment there tomorrow I'll have the labs done also.  I'm hoping it's just a sever flu and not COVID........


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 12, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> I'm having a fun couple of days.......  Not!  Woke up yesterday feeling a little stiff and sore, attributed it to my exercise routine the night before.  By mid afternoon my entire body ached like never before and I had such a migraine even dark mode on the computer was too much light.  I ended up sleeping on and off for 15 hours and woke up this morning not feeling so bad.  I'm still sick, my body still aches a little and I have a headache.  My VA doc wrote an order for labs and since I already have an appointment there tomorrow I'll have the labs done also.  I'm hoping it's just a sever flu and not COVID........


If you need someone to run groceries or whatever, give me a call.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 12, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> I'm having a fun couple of days.......  Not!  Woke up yesterday feeling a little stiff and sore, attributed it to my exercise routine the night before.  By mid afternoon my entire body ached like never before and I had such a migraine even dark mode on the computer was too much light.  I ended up sleeping on and off for 15 hours and woke up this morning not feeling so bad.  I'm still sick, my body still aches a little and I have a headache.  My VA doc wrote an order for labs and since I already have an appointment there tomorrow I'll have the labs done also.  I'm hoping it's just a sever flu and not COVID........



My daughter is very very ill with Covid; after ALL the jabs!


----------



## Mindful (Jul 12, 2022)

lol.

It is so hot here, one can hardly move.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 13, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> If you need someone to run groceries or whatever, give me a call.


Thanks.  On occasion I've used Walmart's pickup service, order your groceries online, pick a day and time to pick them up and they bring them out to you.  Worked great when I was catheterized for a month prior to my T.U.R.P. procedure and while I was recovering from it.  Never had to get out of my truck.  I still use it from time to time.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 13, 2022)

Mindful said:


> My daughter is very very ill with Covid; after ALL the jabs!


I've had the first two but none since, I just forgot about it.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 13, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> I've had the first two but none since, I just forgot about it.



I had two, but l am not getting any more!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 13, 2022)

I don't think this is COVID just a really bad flu.  I take some ibuprofen before going to bed and most of the body aches disappear, don't think that would happen with COVID.

Just double checked my theory and it seems ibuprofen is good for alleviating COVID symptoms........


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 13, 2022)

Good night, afternoon, morning wherever you are darlinks. I really do love you guys. May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here. 

Harper, the inspiration for the vigil list.
Kat for wellness
Nosmo King for healing and health & wholeness.
Big Black Dog for the very best treatment and outcome for the rest of his days.
Dragonlady hopefully recovering nicely from knee surgery.
Gracie for solutions and peace.
Mindful's daughter fighting COVID.
Ringel05 fighting a nasty undetermined bug.

And we keep the light on so others who have been away can find their way back and we hope they will.

*Hope everyone had a chance to see the July Thunder Moon or Buck Moon last night and tonight, the largest super moon of the year.*


----------



## Oddball (Jul 13, 2022)

Did I say bumper crop of blueberries?...How about historic crop!

Just got in from a roadside spot that isn't even one of my secret stashes, and came out with  a half gallon in about two hours....Most of which are about the size of pinto beans....So many that I can pick the largest and leave the rest.


----------



## Oddball (Jul 13, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night, afternoon, morning wherever you are darlinks. I really do love you guys. May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here.
> 
> Harper, the inspiration for the vigil list.
> Kat for wellness
> ...


Looking for some good fishing today.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 13, 2022)

Getting ready to head to the VA, main thing is I had to take a shower, woke up bathed in sweat again........  
Wish me luck that it's not COVID.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 13, 2022)

Oddball said:


> Did I say bumper crop of blueberries?...How about historic crop!
> 
> Just got in from a roadside spot that isn't even one of my secret stashes, and came out with  a half gallon in about two hours....Most of which are about the size of pinto beans....So many that I can pick the largest and leave the rest.


Love blueberries. And strawberries.  And blackberries. All are extremely powerful nutrition but blueberries are definitely the Cadillac of super foods.  I'm jealous.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 13, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> Getting ready to head to the VA, main thing is I had to take a shower, woke up bathed in sweat again........
> Wish me luck that it's not COVID.


You got it. Prayers up.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 13, 2022)

Oddball said:


> Looking for some good fishing today.


Oh, and in addition to berries, I LOVE fresh fish. There's nothing like a freshly caught, never iced down trout, cleaned and tossed into the pan. makes my mouth water just thinking about it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 13, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> You got it. Prayers up.


Just got back.  Check in at the front desk, they sent me around to the ER (on foot), the ER told me to go to the COVID testing station across the other side of the 40 acre campus........  Found it and got swabbed then went back to the main building for my appt after I was told to go ahead and do that.........  The charge nurse in the Urology clinic told me I shouldn't even be there since I was symptomatic.......  They canceled my appt and I came home to self quarantine.  I'll have the results in three days.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 13, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> Just got back.  Check in at the front desk, they sent me around to the ER (on foot), the ER told me to go to the COVID testing station across the other side of the 40 acre campus........  Found it and got swabbed then went back to the main building for my appt after I was told to go ahead and do that.........  The charge nurse in the Urology clinic told me I shouldn't even be there since I was symptomatic.......  They canceled my appt and I came home to self quarantine.  I'll have the results in three days.


So meanwhile, if this turns really ugly, and COVID can get very ugly very quickly, you're just expected to tough it out or worse?  Unreal.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 13, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> So meanwhile, if this turns really ugly, and COVID can get very ugly very quickly, you're just expected to tough it out or worse?  Unreal.


No, if that happens I head to the ER on my own if I can or via ambulance if I can't.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 13, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> No, if that happens I head to the ER on my own if I can or via ambulance if I can't.


I would be pretty sure I couldn't. If you go by ambulance you get attention a lot faster. But I am frustrated they aren't even attempting to diagnose it and get you medication now. That's just not right.

On the bright side, those who are vaccinated can still get pretty sick but almost never get dangerously ill. So we'll hope that holds up for you.


----------



## beautress (Jul 13, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> Just got back.  Check in at the front desk, they sent me around to the ER (on foot), the ER told me to go to the COVID testing station across the other side of the 40 acre campus........  Found it and got swabbed then went back to the main building for my appt after I was told to go ahead and do that.........  The charge nurse in the Urology clinic told me I shouldn't even be there since I was symptomatic.......  They canceled my appt and I came home to self quarantine.  I'll have the results in three days.


Prayers up, Ringel05.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 13, 2022)

Ringel05 my cyber phriend...


----------



## beautress (Jul 13, 2022)

I found this landscape masterpiece this evening and want to share it here:



_Mesa Arch sunrise landscape in Canyonlands National Park. (Dave Soldano Images via Getty Images)
Love to all and hope you stay well. I try to take what homeopaths tell 3 nutrients that prevent covid and reduces the effects of truly bad viruses: 1 tablet each monring of zinc, 1 of Vitamin A, and 1 of vitamin D3. I can't take the shots due to severe alergies, and so far, the daily zinc-A-D3 and wearing a mask has kept me free of Covid. 
God bless you all with visions of beauty and goodness. You're all in my prayers.
More beautiful landscapes are here:  7 Explorers Name The Most Beautiful Place They've Ever Seen_
Imagine my joy when I got here of seeing Foxfyre's lovely picture. We must be on the same page today! ​


----------



## beautress (Jul 14, 2022)

One of my hobbies is reviewing pictures of wild birds. My favorite birds....all of the pretty ones, ok all of them! The Resplendant Quetzals captured my heart a long time ago...
But they are so dimorphic, I didn't realize they were the same birds when I first learned about them. The boys are spectacular and are stunning. So is the smaller female version, though... And they hold the distinction of being Guatemala's national bird.






They're also seen in Costa Rica

Hope you enjoy the video. I undestand that invitro sightings are extremely rare because they live high up in the humongously tall avocado trees of the reigon. ​


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 14, 2022)

I'm being cautiously optimistic that this may be over (or mostly over).  Woke up this morning feeling much, much better though as expected I'm exhausted from my body fighting off whatever it was.  We'll see how I feel later today.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 14, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> I would be pretty sure I couldn't. If you go by ambulance you get attention a lot faster. But I am frustrated they aren't even attempting to diagnose it and get you medication now. That's just not right.
> 
> On the bright side, those who are vaccinated can still get pretty sick but almost never get dangerously ill. So we'll hope that holds up for you.


I think it was a more a matter of miscommunication.  I was told in the ER that if I just wanted to get the nose swab test I should go there or if I chose to remain in the ER then I would be checked in and have to go through the whole rigamarole.  I chose the swab but in reality I should have checked into the ER, that was my bad not theirs.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 14, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> I'm being cautiously optimistic that this may be over (or mostly over).  Woke up this morning feeling much, much better though as expected I'm exhausted from my body fighting off whatever it was.  We'll see how I feel later today.


That is really good news. Hopefully you will zip through this as Ridgerunner did, but he was getting medication.  Does the VA assign you a personal physician?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 14, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> That is really good news. Hopefully you will zip through this as Ridgerunner did, but he was getting medication.  Does the VA assign you a personal physician?


Yes and we've (he, his team and I) have been in near constant communication with each other. Right now we're just waiting on the test results and continuing to monitor my condition.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 14, 2022)

And my daughter is feeling a lot better.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 14, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> Yes and we've (he, his team and I) have been in near constant communication with each other. Right now we're just waiting on the test results and continuing to monitor my condition.


Okay. I'll withdraw my earlier jump to conclusions and wait it out with you.


----------



## gipper (Jul 14, 2022)

Mindful said:


> And my daughter is feeling a lot better.


Our extended family has experienced a rash of summer colds/illness. Two of our nieces had all six kids sick with some vomiting. My wife and I both caught summer colds that took two weeks to recover and the cough was very persistent and harsh. Accompanied with pink eye.  

Never got pink eye until I was 65. Weird! I can’t remember ever having a summer cold. 

My son and DIL both had summer colds, though with minor symptoms. My sister removing from knee replacement, had flu like symptoms for a week. My cousin in Florida caught something last week.

Maybe all just a coincidence, but sure is weird.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 14, 2022)

gipper said:


> Our extended family has experienced a rash of summer colds/illness. Two of our nieces had all six kids sick with some vomiting. My wife and I both caught summer colds that took two weeks to recover and the cough was very persistent and harsh. Accompanied with pink eye.
> 
> Never got pink eye until I was 65. Weird! I can’t remember ever having a summer cold.
> 
> ...



Strange stuff going on, worldwide.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 14, 2022)

Just talked with 2 of my brothers, one with the wife who's got ALS and the next youngest to me who with his wife is now in Panama City FL taking care of the wife's oldest sister who is suffering from dementia or alzheimers and mother who is very sick.  Brother number three's wife is now totally dependent on him and brother number two finally got the sister into an assisted living facility and got the mother to the hospital with pneumonia and sever stomach ulcers.  There is some major drama associated with this as the sisters son who is 34 has been totally living off his mother the whole time and my brother and sister in law have power of attorney.  The son has been given notice to vacate the premisis as the house is going up for sale to pay for the assisted living.  Brother number two's wife was so stressed by all of it it triggered a mild seizure but she's alright.   
At least my youngest brother doesn't have anything bad going on in his life.
Please keep them all in your prayers.  Thanks.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 14, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> Just talked with 2 of my brothers, one with the wife who's got ALS and the next youngest to me who with his wife is now in Panama City FL taking care of the wife's oldest sister who is suffering from dementia or alzheimers and mother who is very sick.  Brother number three's wife is now totally dependent on him and brother number two finally got the sister into an assisted living facility and got the mother to the hospital with pneumonia and sever stomach ulcers.  There is some major drama associated with this as the sisters son who is 34 has been totally living off his mother the whole time and my brother and sister in law have power of attorney.  The son has been given notice to vacate the premisis as the house is going up for sale to pay for the assisted living.  Brother number two's wife was so stressed by all of it it triggered a mild seizure but she's alright.
> At least my youngest brother doesn't have anything bad going on in his life.
> Please keep them all in your prayers.  Thanks.


Oh wow. That's a lot for one family to have on their plate. Definitely prayers.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Dragonlady (Jul 15, 2022)

beautress said:


> I wonder how long it took them whether to post the "Loose Gravel" sign or the "Timber!" one.



The Dundas Street bridge over the Don Valley Parkway in Toronto closed for repairs one spring with a sign said "Re-opening in October".  One morning in December, as we turned down the street to by-pass the still closed bridge I commented "I thought it was re-opening in October", and my driver coolly responded "The sign doesn't say what year".


----------



## Dragonlady (Jul 15, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> Just got back.  Check in at the front desk, they sent me around to the ER (on foot), the ER told me to go to the COVID testing station across the other side of the 40 acre campus........  Found it and got swabbed then went back to the main building for my appt after I was told to go ahead and do that.........  The charge nurse in the Urology clinic told me I shouldn't even be there since I was symptomatic.......  They canceled my appt and I came home to self quarantine.  I'll have the results in three days.



Do you have instant tests available?  They're giving them out free here at every grocery store and pharmacy.  So you can test yourself before you leave the house.  The test takes two minutes to collect a sample and 15 minutes to give you a result.  If it's positive, THEN you go immediately for testing.

I've given myself the test more than once, and it's easy to use.  Collecting the sample isn't difficult or unpleasant.  I use Siri to time things.  I gave one to my daughter and she found the same.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 15, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> Do you have instant tests available?  They're giving them out free here at every grocery store and pharmacy.  So you can test yourself before you leave the house.  The test takes two minutes to collect a sample and 15 minutes to give you a result.  If it's positive, THEN you go immediately for testing.
> 
> I've given myself the test more than once, and it's easy to use.  Collecting the sample isn't difficult or unpleasant.  I use Siri to time things.  I gave one to my daughter and she found the same.


The government sent out a couple of test packets with fairly short expiration dates. Stamped with 'made in China.' I doubt many bothered to use them.

By the way, how's the knee DL?  Should we keep you on the vigil list?


----------



## Dragonlady (Jul 16, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> The government sent out a couple of test packets with fairly short expiration dates. Stamped with 'made in China.' I doubt many bothered to use them.
> 
> By the way, how's the knee DL?  Should we keep you on the vigil list?



We can still get free packs of 5 tests from any pharmacy or grocery store. I got my first pack at Walmart at Christmas time.  Everybody I know uses them if they get so much as a sniffle. 

The knee is almost fully healed. I can walk upstairs without a cane, but I can’t walk downstairs comfortably - yet.  I have to go down one step at a time. 

Some parts of the incision are fully healed and there’s barely a scar.  The two knees look quite different when I wear shorts. Overall, it’s a complete blessing. 

I graduated from my physio sessions last week.  The Director said I made his job easy.  I rode my bicycle to my last physio sessions, starting 7 weeks after surgery.  

But while I’m thriving, other family and friends are not. One of my closest friends lost his mother on Tuesday. She had her first round of chemo as she started treatment for lung cancer. My friend expressed serious concerns after talking to her Tuesday morning, and she collapsed later that day and died before he could even get out door to the hospital.  The funeral is tomorrow. 

My FIL is dying. He’s 93 and recently fell and broke his hip. He came through the surgery but will not be regaining mobility and will need round the clock care.  

When he learned he would be going to a long term care facility, he stopped eating or drinking. He’s always been terrified of ending up in a nursing home.  He just wants to be with his beloved Betty. She died 4 years ago. 

Last but not least my cousin, Rose, finished her chemo, and is now recovering from her double masectomy. She’s fighting the good fight against very long odds.  She’s at the top of my prayer list right now.


----------



## Oddball (Jul 16, 2022)

Saturday morning!

Happy (belat4ed) Bastille Day.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Oddball (Jul 16, 2022)

53 years ago today.....You couldn't not watch....When will we ever return?


----------



## Mindful (Jul 16, 2022)

Where to live?

Someone sent me this, which l thought was interesting to share:

Which is better for senior citizens to live after retirement: Florida or Arizona?

I lived in Arizona for one summer - the heat was 112 degrees and to cool off i jumped in the jacuzzi which was only 105 degrees. That was enough for me. I also lived in Florida, in Miami, near Ft. Lauderdale, and in Clearwater, and near St. Pete beach. I enjoyed Florida more than Arizona for certain. But, as I got older, I discovered American communities in Mexico. Ajijic and San Juan Cosala and Chapala on Lake Chapala - is rumored to have the second best climate in the world. I lived there and visited the hot springs for two years.

Later, I moved to San Miguel de Allende - tons of Americans, Canadians and Europeans and it’s in the mountains, cool - lots of rich people and of course, hot springs. Later one. I moved to a beach San Patricio de Melaque - between Pueerto Vallarta and Manzanilla. Stayed there three years, Americans and Canadians, especially Canadians - love how inexpensive it is to live there. After a category 4 hurricane, we decided that - although we were safe and on a small hill - the town went under water - with storm floods and damage was extensive. We moved to Cuautla - 90 min. from Mexico City - it also has mineral springs - not hot, but healing power, all owned by the government at simple spas.

We’ve been here 5 years - bought a house - annual taxes are $44.00. Car insurance is $35 a year. Water bill $50 a year. Electricity about $35 a month, cable tv, internet, landline phone … $58 a month. Taxes are on investment gains and interest only - 16%, no other taxes for retirees. Invest $100,000 in Cetes - government investment, 7, 15,28, 60 days - rates are right now 7.5–8.1% (you pay taxes on that interest only). I have been here 19 years, have traveled through the country - lived in many great places and I have others lined up for when I’m 77 years old and sell the house - and we can travel like tourists and see the country from another great places that are there just to make us feel welcome and very happy.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 16, 2022)

Oddball said:


> 53 years ago today.....You couldn't not watch....When will we ever return?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 16, 2022)

Mindful said:


> Where to live?
> 
> Someone sent me this, which l thought was interesting to share:
> Which is better for senior citizens to live after retirement: Florida or Arizona?
> ...


Wow Mindful. I was thinking you were in Europe. But it sounds wonderful and affordable. And the weather is quite pleasant there I understand. Elevation roughly the same as Albuquerque, but it seems to be cooler there even though you're closer to the equator.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 16, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


>


I hope so. I always thought it important that we continue to explore space and the possibilities along with it. It would be unfortunate if some bad actors should somehow achieve supremacy in space. That would be a very bad thing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 18, 2022)

Just got a call from the VA, I tested positive for COVID.  Right now other than a cough and a mild headache I'm not feeling that bad.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 18, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> Just got a call from the VA, I tested positive for COVID.  Right now other than a cough and a mild headache I'm not feeling that bad.


Hopefully that will be the worst of it. There are always exceptions of course, but the vaxxed generally as a rule will have much less dangerous cases.


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 19, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> Just got a call from the VA, I tested positive for COVID.  Right now other than a cough and a mild headache I'm not feeling that bad.


So are you good with getting groceries, meds, whatever while you're quarantined?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 19, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> So are you good with getting groceries, meds, whatever while you're quarantined?


It can all be delivered or picked up without me leaving my vehicle or house.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 19, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> It can all be delivered or picked up without me leaving my vehicle or house.


Okay, but if you have any problems, Hombre and I are a pretty good delivery service.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jul 19, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> Just got a call from the VA, I tested positive for COVID.  Right now other than a cough and a mild headache I'm not feeling that bad.



One of my friends came home from Europe and tested positive two days later, and that's the only symptoms she really had, other than fever and feeling quite poorly the first day, it was mild thereafter.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 19, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> One of my friends came home from Europe and tested positive two days later, and that's the only symptoms she really had, other than fever and feeling quite poorly the first day, it was mild thereafter.


Everybody I know who is vaccinated who are getting this current strain say it isn't even as bad as the flu and recover within a few days. At most they are really ill for a day or two and not dangerously ill. None are autoimmune compromised though and it is likely more serious for more of those who are.  Our hospital census has ticked up but is nowhere near the levels it was with the first two COVID strains so I think we can say the virus is mutating into less serious forms.  Also the medical personnel I know say they know how to treat it much more effectively now.

Every New Mexico county is now red on the COVID map meaning unusually high positivity rates.  Except one county--Harding County--has no cases at all. They're talking about reinstating mask mandates here and there, but honestly since states that didn't require them seem to have fared pretty much no worse than states that did, I don't look for that to be common.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jul 19, 2022)

I haven't heard anyone say it wasn't as bad as the flu.  Everyone has said it "Don't let them tell you it isn't worse than than flu". 

But even my sister who is so immune compromised that she's not allowed to trave, survived omnicron.  Admittedly, she did get the remdesivir early on, but she didn't have to go to hospital.  She was slower to recover than her husband, but just the fact that she survived it all is a miracle as far as I'm concerned.  Yes, she was triple vaxxed.

I wanted to post something upbeat because my post last week was a downer.  I spent the weekend with my daughter and her family, which included my grandchildren's first live Blue Jays game on Saturday.  We were taking a bus to Toronto with the kids' summer camp group. 

Traffic into Toronto was HORRIFIC!  It was also Indy Weekend in Toronto.  The worst weekend of the summer for traffic, and the weekend that sends people who live in downtown Toronto, literally  running for the hills.  Lakeshore Blvd. is closed from Jamieson to Strachan (pronouned "Stron"), because it's part of the race track.  This doubles traffic on the Gardiner Expressway, and basically turns it into a parking lot.

On a positive note, the Gardiner - an elevated expressway, passes right by the CNE Grounds where the race is held, and the kids got to both see and hear the race cars running qualifying laps.  They were virtually right underneath us.  My 4 year old grandson's eyes were huge when one of the cars went screaming past on the straight away, and he said breathlessly "They're going really FAST".

The kids lasted until the 7th inning, which is better than I thought.  They took them up to the concourse to run around for the rest of the game.  We had to leave in the 9th inning to get to the bus by 6:15.  The game was tied.  I'm told the 10th was very exciting and we won.  I didn't see it.  And o.ur bus got lost.  We found it at 7:00.  Thank heavens for cell phones!

I bought a foot long and a Mike's Hard Lemonade, and spent $30.  The price for the Lemonade was $13.00.  I can buy a case of 4 from the LCBO for $13.25.  However, the tickets and transportation were free so that was my only cost.

On a scary note, at 7:30, 20 minutes after we got on our bus, Union Station was locked down due to a shooting.  Union Station is less than two blocks from the ball park, and it's connected to the Rogers Centre via a covered walkway.  The shooting happened as the ball game crowd was heading home. 

The bus driver avoided the downtown leg of the Gardiner Expressway going home, and stayed well north of the Lakeshore, so we just had normal city traffic heading home, which is admittedly terrible, but nothing like what we dealt with coming into the City. 

Today, my friend and I went to the race track in Fort Erie.  We're giddy at the drop in gas prices from $2.20 to $1.78 per litre (3.79 litres to a gallon).  That's a savings of $1.50 a gallon.  I saw gas at $1.62 per litre in Hamilton this weekend.

We plan on going once a month.  They race on Monday and Tuesday.  It's free to get in and parking is free.  We each take $20 to gamble, $2 for a program, and we bought dinner.  I put my $20 in my pants pocket, and my winnings and bets all go into and out of that pocket.  Last time, when I came home, I had $38 in my pocket, and I had paid for my food out of that pocket.  This time, I had 60 cents left.  But we had a full day of fun and enjoyment watching her horses win, and mine lose.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 20, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> I haven't heard anyone say it wasn't as bad as the flu.  Everyone has said it "Don't let them tell you it isn't worse than than flu".
> 
> But even my sister who is so immune compromised that she's not allowed to trave, survived omnicron.  Admittedly, she did get the remdesivir early on, but she didn't have to go to hospital.  She was slower to recover than her husband, but just the fact that she survived it all is a miracle as far as I'm concerned.  Yes, she was triple vaxxed.
> 
> ...


Everybody's life seems so much more interesting and exciting than mine these days, but I so much love knowing everybody is living theirs the best they can.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 20, 2022)

Good night, afternoon, morning wherever you are darlinks. I really do love you guys. May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here.

Harper, the inspiration for the vigil list.
Kat for wellness
Nosmo King for healing and health & wholeness.
Big Black Dog for the very best treatment and outcome for the rest of his days.
Dragonlady almost done with recovery from knee surgery.
Gracie for solutions and peace.
Mindful's daughter fighting COVID.
Ringel05 fighting COVID and his entire family needing wellness and solutions.

And we keep the light on so others who have been away can find their way back and we hope they will.

*A dangerous heat wave has settled in over much of the midwest, southwest, Texas and other places. A collective prayer/positive vibes for relief, rain, just better could be helpful.*


----------



## Oddball (Jul 20, 2022)

53 years ago today.....Was glued to the teevee all day long....


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 20, 2022)

Oddball said:


> 53 years ago today.....Was glued to the teevee all day long....


Us too. I don't recall that we watched all day, but we and our closest neighbors were all together watching the first moonwalk that night.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jul 20, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Everybody's life seems so much more interesting and exciting than mine these days, but I so much love knowing everybody is living theirs the best they can.



When so many family and friends are going through so much crap, I almost feel guilty that my stuff is getting itself sorted with a great outcome, but it's not going to stop me from trying to enjoy my life.

I got my phone call with my surgery date just as the latest lockdown was ending, and the baseball season was about to begin.  With omnicron raging, I kept myself in lockdown because I waited 3 years for that call, and I couldn't afford to get so much as sniffle before the surgery date, or they would cancel my surgery.  So with the surgery and the recovery time involved, this is ME actually enjoying life for the first time since lockdowns began.

My Toronto friends have been waiting for me to recovery before planning a group outing to a baseball game.  And at the end of June, I told them I'm ready to go.  Stamina is still an issue, but it's improving with more activity.  My first social events were the last two weeks of our Senior's Club, at the end of June, which basically involves changing card tables every 20 minutes.  

I have been enjoying going to the track since the 1970's.  I used to go one or twice a year, but I always have such fun.  I've never gambled with more than $20 - for the entire day, so it's always a cheap day out for me.  I study the program, the breeding, prior results, who the rider is, who the trainer is, and then watch the horses in the walking ring to pick winners.  My friend picks the horses by their name.  She picked "Tomcat Black" to win one race because her last name is "Black".  He won.

Both of my youngest daughter's children have birthdays coming up in August, as does my son.  Those will be my big events in August.  Maybe a baseball game???  I'm done for this month.  I try to get out of the house once a week.  Mostly I live vicariously through my friends, so I do understand what you mean when you say everyone has a more exciting life than me.

The friend who came back from Europe with covid - She WON a weekend trip to Monaco through work.  I have another friend who is currently cruising the Medditerrean with her husband - her pictures from Venice were beautiful.  Another friend posted pictures of going to the see the National Ballet Production of Swan Lake in early June, which I had planned to go, before I got the phone call for the surgery.  One of my other friends is shopping for a condo in Puerta Vallarta.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 20, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> When so many family and friends are going through so much crap, I almost feel guilty that my stuff is getting itself sorted with a great outcome, but it's not going to stop me from trying to enjoy my life.
> 
> I got my phone call with my surgery date just as the latest lockdown was ending, and the baseball season was about to begin.  With omnicron raging, I kept myself in lockdown because I waited 3 years for that call, and I couldn't afford to get so much as sniffle before the surgery date, or they would cancel my surgery.  So with the surgery and the recovery time involved, this is ME actually enjoying life for the first time since lockdowns began.
> 
> ...


Never feel guilty when things are going good.  If it was all bad, life wouldn't be worth living.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 21, 2022)

For everybody but especially thinking of beautress, our quilting lady, these aren't quilts but how a quilt person painted her fence.  How much time do you think that took?


----------



## beautress (Jul 22, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> Just got a call from the VA, I tested positive for COVID.  Right now other than a cough and a mild headache I'm not feeling that bad.


Bless you, Ringel. Please take care.   


Foxfyre said:


> For everybody but especially thinking of beautress, our quilting lady, these aren't quilts but how a quilt person painted her fence.  How much time do you think that took?
> 
> View attachment 672975


I'm guessing about 300 hours. Seriously. What a cheerful sight. Wish she'd have put the Ocean Waves Heart anywhere but behind the tree.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 22, 2022)

beautress said:


> Bless you, Ringel. Please take care.
> 
> I'm guessing about 300 hours. Seriously. What a cheerful sight. Wish she'd have put the Ocean Waves Heart anywhere but behind the tree.


Other than the cough, getting easily exhausted and a touchy stomach I'm doing MUCH better.


----------



## beautress (Jul 22, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> Other than the cough, getting easily exhausted and a touchy stomach I'm doing MUCH better.


Stay hydrated. I try to keep oranges around the house and 3 makes a great virus fighter with all that Vitamin C and good stuff. However, water is needed too, for its role in hydration and the protection of cells in the eye, ears, nose, and throat, where viruses can take off if you don't drink plenty of fluids.
/silly, boring, stupid words. Just hope all goes well for your immune system to do its good thing.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 22, 2022)

Daughter number one is engaged


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 22, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> Other than the cough, getting easily exhausted and a touchy stomach I'm doing MUCH better.


They give you the new antivirals?


----------



## beautress (Jul 22, 2022)

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend. If anybody gets to go to Hawaii, Puerto Rico, or any of the ports that have an Oceanario area of lovely sea critters, I'd be so jealous ... My vicarious online trip to the tropics will just have to do for the time being:


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 22, 2022)

Manonthestreet said:


> They give you the new antivirals?


Nope


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 23, 2022)

Manonthestreet said:


> Daughter number one is engaged


Congratulations Mots if you're happy about it that is. Marrying off these kids can be tough but those of us who have gone through it survived it nicely.


----------



## Oddball (Jul 23, 2022)

Saturday morning!

Black cat can wreck your whole day.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## boedicca (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## Hossfly (Jul 23, 2022)

Manonthestreet said:


> Daughter number one is engaged


Break out the shotgun!


----------



## beautress (Jul 23, 2022)

Manonthestreet said:


> Daughter number one is engaged


Hope she has a wonderful life ahead and that her happiness lasts a lifetime. ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## gipper (Jul 23, 2022)

Mindful said:


> Where to live?
> 
> Someone sent me this, which l thought was interesting to share:
> Which is better for senior citizens to live after retirement: Florida or Arizona?
> ...


Very cool. 

I would like to spend some time in Mexico but the wife is afraid. We’ve been to Yuma a couple times and I tried to convince her to join a caravan of fellow RV owners, who stay on the eastern shore of the Gulf of California for the winter. She won’t do it.


----------



## beautress (Jul 23, 2022)

boedicca said:


> View attachment 673648


----------



## beautress (Jul 23, 2022)

gipper said:


> Very cool.
> 
> I would like to spend some time in Mexico but the wife is afraid. We’ve been to Yuma a couple times and I tried to convince her to join a caravan of fellow RV owners, who stay on the eastern shore of the Gulf of California for the winter. She won’t do it.


They say that Arizona is the perfect place for people with allergies or who've had their share of upper respiratory illnesses. And she may prefer staying in the USA. She also may know that all those people coming over the border may have had a very good reason for leaving beautiful Mexico. Best wishes with a happy place to live in retirement.


----------



## gipper (Jul 23, 2022)

beautress said:


> They say that Arizona is the perfect place for people with allergies or who've had their share of upper respiratory illnesses. And she may prefer staying in the USA. She also may know that all those people coming over the border may have had a very good reason for leaving beautiful Mexico. Best wishes with a happy place to live in retirement.


She’s afraid of crime in Mexico. The drug cartels and all. 

AZ is great in the winter, but I’d never want to be there in the summer. Same with Florida. 

Sunrise in winter just north of Tucson.


----------



## beautress (Jul 23, 2022)

gipper said:


> She’s afraid of crime in Mexico. The drug cartels and all.
> 
> AZ is great in the winter, but I’d never want to be there in the summer. Same with Florida.
> 
> Sunrise in winter just north of Tucson.


My worry about the Baja gulf area (Sea of Cortez) is the giant squid are dangerous.
They don't all wash up on the shore every day, either.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 23, 2022)

Hossfly said:


> Break out the shotgun!


Not Necessary....thank God


----------



## Mindful (Jul 23, 2022)

beautress said:


> My worry about the Baja gulf area (Sea of Cortez) is the giant squid are dangerous.
> They don't all wash up on the shore every day, either.
> View attachment 673757



Squids THAT big?


----------



## beautress (Jul 23, 2022)

Mindful said:


> Squids THAT big?


Yeah, I've been interested in sea creatures since my late husband and I visited the Oceanario that is near Lisbon, Portugal, and it is one of the most comprehensive sea museums I've ever seen. Unlike the Lisbon zoo, the Oceanario is on the edge of the Atlantic Ocean and has some creatures swimming in and out of the ocean, and other areas, within the Museum's huge complex that accommodates an aquarium big enough to hold gigantic fish and whales, etc. Other areas are carefully planned so you can see their sea horses and their relatives in the round, where you walk around round, vertical and horizontal aquariums with fascinating creatures of every kind. And every live display of small to large marine fish are something to see. It was totally mind-boggling fabulous. One thing that stood out to me about the zoo in Lisbon was that the animals looked like they were happy to be there. Not every zoo (our hobby) we visited was such an amazing experience as seeing wild animals that were treated with kindness and respect to the point of having that feeling they were happy. People training to care for zoo animals would do well to train there for a few weeks before going to work for an average zoo. We did go to one zoo in particular in our country that had animals that were so unhappy, I swear every creature there was in the lowest stages of depression. Another had only animals that had undergone taxidermy in their displays. No kiddin'.  Our travel hobby was to include visiting zoos all over the country. There was one stateside we visited that had reasonably happy critters in their environmental niche wonderlands.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 23, 2022)

beautress said:


> Yeah, I've been interested in sea creatures since my late husband and I visited the Oceanario that is near Lisbon, Portugal, and it is one of the most comprehensive sea museums I've ever seen. Unlike the Lisbon zoo, the Oceanario is on the edge of the Atlantic Ocean and has some creatures swimming in and out of the ocean, and other areas, within the Museum's huge complex that accommodates an aquarium big enough to hold gigantic fish and whales, etc. Other areas are carefully planned so you can see their sea horses and their relatives in the round, where you walk around round, vertical and horizontal aquariums with fascinating creatures of every kind. And every live display of small to large marine fish are something to see. It was totally mind-boggling fabulous. One thing that stood out to me about the zoo in Lisbon was that the animals looked like they were happy to be there. Not every zoo (our hobby) we visited was such an amazing experience as seeing wild animals that were treated with kindness and respect to the point of having that feeling they were happy. People training to care for zoo animals would do well to train there for a few weeks before going to work for an average zoo. We did go to one zoo in particular in our country that had animals that were so unhappy, I swear every creature there was in the lowest stages of depression. Another had only animals that had undergone taxidermy in their displays. No kiddin'.  Our travel hobby was to include visiting zoos all over the country. There was one stateside we visited that had reasonably happy critters in their environmental niche wonderlands.



I went snorkelling in the Red Sea once. The most beautiful coral reef, stretching down to Africa I think, and exquisite fish.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 23, 2022)

beautress said:


> My worry about the Baja gulf area (Sea of Cortez) is the giant squid are dangerous.
> They don't all wash up on the shore every day, either.
> View attachment 673757


Is that for real?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 23, 2022)

Mindful said:


> I went snorkelling in the Red Sea once. The most beautiful coral reef, stretching down to Africa I think, and exquisite fish.


I've sadly never been to the ocean when it was warm enough to get into the water. Beaver Lake near Eureka Springs AR was the most fascinating place to observe aquatic life though. An amazing array of aquatic bird were there. The water is crystal clear and when you're wading in it you can easily see the lakebed even in chest high water.  Little fish come right up to you, some were pulling at the hairs on Hombre's legs. 

I was so focused on other stuff I never did answer your question of whether I would prefer Arizona or Florida. I think I would love northern Arizona in the Mountains. It is 99f right now in Albuquerque. It is 79f in Flagstaff AZ.   But you do cope with dangers of dehydration,

For sure in Arizona there are magnificent views, interesting paleontological and human history, and if you love hiking, photography, hunting, fishing, it is great. The big cities have all the amenities of big cities including lots to do.  Dangerous weather is rare there. Low risk of earthquake damage.

But much of Arizona stays over 100 degrees in the summertime, is host to 13 varieties of plentiful rattlesnakes, black widow and brown recluse spiders, tarantula wasps--not deadly but their sting is more painful than pretty much any other stinging insect, scorpions, and other assorted unpleasant critters. Terrain is all either high or low desert or alpine, but while southern Arizona is hot summer or not quite hot summer yet, the northern half of Arizona does have all four seasons.

So then there's Florida that pretty much all of it skips winter.  The plusses are lots and lots of things to do, gleaming white beaches, and you're within fairly easy driving distance to the ocean from anywhere. Though it is hot in the summer there, the temperatures are generally more moderate than those of the hot west. It is 87 in Miami this afternoon.

But elevations are low and seem to have targets painted on them for both Atlantic and Gulf hurricanes, it has water spouts, severe thunder storms with high winds and hail and some tornadoes. Florida has alligators, not only rattlesnakes but all four poisonous snakes in the USA, all the poisonous spiders and other unpleasant critters. And I can sympathize with Gipper's wife being afraid of perhaps unfounded dangers, but when you're afraid, you're afraid. I am a good swimmer, but I have an unreasonable fear of sharks and Florida waters have a plethora of them, some can be dangerous including a great white that has been feeding off its coast this summer. It also has jelly fish that are not pleasant to encounter. For that reason swimming in the ocean is not appealing to me.

So all things considered both states have their plusses and minuses. Cost of living is fairly similar in both--Florida might be a wee bit higher--I would probably choose Arizona if I had to make the choice at this stage of my life.


----------



## beautress (Jul 23, 2022)

Mindful said:


> I went snorkelling in the Red Sea once. The most beautiful coral reef, stretching down to Africa I think, and exquisite fish.


Fascinating! I'll have to load the Red Sea fish just for the fun of it, one of these days.


----------



## beautress (Jul 24, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Is that for real?


Yes, and in the past, there have been worse. I used to watch underwater videos of the huge monstrous creatures in the Sea of Cortez. You couldn't pay me to snorkel anywhere close to there! I'm  not gonna be some leviathan's snack, not ever!
Hawaii and Japan outer islands have seen some extra large squid also, but for now, here's some pictures from where I loaded the words "biggest squid ever seen in the Sea of Cortez, color":

















There seem to be squid in all of the 7 seas, I just found a video of squid eggs, squids the Norwegian area. Brrrr!
​
This one's from NZ.


----------



## beautress (Jul 24, 2022)

Mindful said:


> I went snorkelling in the Red Sea once. The most beautiful coral reef, stretching down to Africa I think, and exquisite fish.


That is so enchanting, Mindful, that I decided to search, and found images of Red Sea corals and creatures. Not sure if you will recognize anything you saw, but here's an inkling of what my browser found in images:




























Have a blessed Sunday. The Lord gave us diversity around the world. And it's all good. Thanks be to God.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 24, 2022)

beautress said:


> That is so enchanting, Mindful, that I decided to search, and found images of Red Sea corals and creatures. Not sure if you will recognize anything you saw, but here's an inkling of what my browser found in images:
> View attachment 674082View attachment 674083View attachment 674084View attachment 674085
> View attachment 674086View attachment 674088View attachment 674087View attachment 674090
> View attachment 674093View attachment 674094View attachment 674099View attachment 674102
> ...



Then there’s this place. It’s actually in the sea,



			https://www.expedia.com/Coral-World-Underwater-Observatory-Aquarium-Eilat.d6103604.Vacation-Attraction


----------



## beautress (Jul 24, 2022)

Thank you, mindful.
Your colors of coral are similar to the majority of the ones I saw in my search, and I didn't choose a focus on stationary animals/plants, but swimmers.
However, as a fiber artist who has dealt with the rainbow in over a thousand quilted and crocheted items, I have this little penchant for finding rainbow colors in nature. The pictures I used were searched as "red sea, red fish," "red sea,"  +orange, +yellow, +green, +lime green, +turquoise, +royal blue,
+ purple...." And I did them in rainbow order. That probably accounts for why my search picked up different fish than you saw, and occasionally a search engine picks up something that doesn't fit in with my agenda, which is "red sea,....++++" So as careful as I tried to be, it's possible that one of two things made my findings different than yours--search engines pick up errors of the general public, people who put things in the wrong box, and the other variable is my searches pick up things not normally seen unless you look under a few hundred coral branches to find just one rare fish, plus out there in the wild country, people have been known to favor one specie half a world away amd so much so, they want to start a colony elsewhere, and tell a few photographers where to look for a "find" in a place where "that specie" has never been known to be there before, or it died out centuries ago before history was written and men didn't remove a specie from its habitat and placed it elsewhere. As well, our written history only goes back so many centuries, and who knows if before then travelling men with a boat actually made it to the other side of the world where they left whatever survived the trip in a fishbowl where babies or even fish eggs of species were planted in waters a world away. We're limited by our own boundaries. Earlier civilizations weren't.
/philosophical rant.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 26, 2022)

I won't bring politics into the Coffee Shop, but lately I've spent a bit of time out there on the forums both here at USMG and other places.

I think I'm within the rules here when I say LONG LIVE THE COFFEE SHOP!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## beautress (Jul 28, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> I won't bring politics into the Coffee Shop, but lately I've spent a bit of time out there on the forums both here at USMG and other places.
> I think I'm within the rules here when I say LONG LIVE THE COFFEE SHOP!!!


Hear, hear! I need a break too. Back to the love of nature's beautiful places...


























May your lives be filled with the beauty of the earth and all God's many blessings today and always.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 28, 2022)

What do you think? Is the C-130 Hercules reproducing?


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 28, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> What do you think? Is the C-130 Hercules reproducing?
> 
> View attachment 675770


I think the C-5 Galaxy is molting.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jul 28, 2022)

Beautress, you would LOVE Northern Ontario.  My father-in-law called it God's Country.

This is NOT our actual dock, but it looks enough like it that I could probably fool family members with this photograph.  It's on Lake Vernon, just outside of Huntsville, about 50 miles from Algonquin Park. 



\\


The property on the other side of the bay was a small Marina, and there was no house to the left of the marina.  The kids would start running at this end of the dock, and throw themselves off the end of the dock, swim back to this end of the dock and do it again. 

The bay is very sheltered and the water is calm, most of the time.  But if you went out past the point, into open water, it got real rough, real fast.  Too rough for the canoe. 

We don't get enough snow in Southern Ontario, to go out and play in the winter any more.  I don't think my youngest has ever been sledding or toboganning.  There's not enough snow to make it worthwhile to buy sleds where we live.   The cottage is far enough north that we still got snow and lots of it.  We kept our skiis and sleds at the cottage, which was winterized.

My grandkids were here for an overnight last night.  We walked over to the Catholic schoolyard.  The playground is a bit far for me to walk just yet, but the schoolyard is just two blocks away, and they have a playground and a soccer pitch.  The back gate was locked.  We started walking around to the "car gate", hoping to find it unlocked, but a guy with a nice dog tried to get in but couldn't.  He said somebody had spray painted graffitti all over the school and the paved area behind it, and made a complete mess of the place.  So now no one can use it after hours.

Thanks asshole!!!


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jul 28, 2022)

*Texas Bluebonnets*


----------



## Dragonlady (Jul 28, 2022)

Beautress, you would LOVE Northern Ontario.  My father-in-law called it God's Country.

This is NOT our actual dock, but it looks enough like it that I could probably fool family members with this photograph.  It's on Lake Vernon, just outside of Huntsville, about 50 miles from Algonquin Park. 

View attachment 675747\\


The property on the other side of the bay was a small Marina, and there was no house to the left of the marina.  The kids would start running at this end of the dock, and throw themselves off the end of the dock, swim back to this end of the dock and do it again. 

The bay is very sheltered and the water is calm, most of the time.  But if you went out past the point, into open water, it got real rough, real fast.  Too rough for the canoe. 

We don't get enough snow in Southern Ontario, to go out and play in the winter any more.  I don't think my youngest has ever been sledding or toboganning.  There's not enough snow to make it worthwhile to buy sleds where we live.   The cottage is far enough north that we still got snow and lots of it.  We kept our skiis and sleds at the cottage, which was winterized.

My grandkids were here for an overnight last night.  We walked over to the Catholic schoolyard.  The playground is a bit far for me to walk just yet, but the schoolyard is just two blocks away, and they have a playground and a soccer pitch.  The back gate was locked.  We started walking around to the "car gate", hoping to find it unlocked, but a guy with a nice dog tried to get in but couldn't.  He said somebody had spray painted graffitti all over the school and the paved area behind it, and made a complete mess of the place.  So now no one can use it after hours.

Thanks asshole!!!


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jul 29, 2022)

I wonder, does anyone on this site have their own private lake they live on?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 29, 2022)

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> I wonder, does anyone on this site have their own private lake they live on?


Close, the river is less than 200 yards from the front door.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 29, 2022)

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> I wonder, does anyone on this site have their own private lake they live on?


We have a rock pond in the back yard that serves as a sort of "French drain" to keep rain water off our enclosed back porch. It is usually dry but in heavy rains can fill up.  Does that count?


----------



## Dragonlady (Jul 29, 2022)

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> I wonder, does anyone on this site have their own private lake they live on?



I have a friend who has their own private island up north.  My uncle used to own a cottage on a private island but he sold it after his wife died. 

In Northern Ontario, there are hundreds of small lakes amongst the mountains, with islands which are big enough for one two cabins, and not much more.  These lakes are fairly shallow and freeze over in winter, warming quickly in summer so they make for ideal summer vacation homes.  These are only accessible by boat, and its really risky to try to there in the winter. 

There are no poisonous snakes, spiders or scorpions in Northern Ontario.  There are bears, moose, and mosquitoes and black flies.  People who have gotten lost in the bush, have been driven mad by the black flies, within 3 days. Their bites hurt, bleed, and there are clouds of them May to July 1st.  I wouldn't go there during black fly season.

I refused go to our cottage during black fly season (after Mother's Day to the end of June).  We spent every weekend up north that we could get out of the city.  There would be traffic jams on Highway 400 out of the city, between Toronto and Barrie.  At Barrie, the traffic branched off - with one group heading west on Hwy. 26 Georgian Bay/Wasaga Beach, and the rest continuing up Hwy. 400/11 to the Muskoka Mountains.  2 1/2 hours door to door.

There's Northern Lights in the winter, and sometimes in the Summer too.  And no light pollution.  The air is sweet and clean.  A weekend at the cottage was like a weekend in heaven.  My first husband's family had a cottage on Lake Erie, not far from where I live now.  But Lake Erie was dirty and pollution was worse back in the 70's, when they owned it.  It was also quite literally a shack by the lake.  The Huntsville cottage was proper house - fully insulated, and winterized. 

The night sky is unbelievable.  Some of our happiest times and most memorable moments were spent there.  We spent every summer vacation there, and celebrated Christmases, birthdays, and school vacations there.  I still remember the time my father-in-law and my husband chopped down a tree in the front yard, which got away from them, and nearly went through the picture windows on the lake side of the cottage. 

My toddler daughter was standing at the window watching her Daddy and her Grandpa chopping down the tree.  I saw my husband with the chain saw, and my FIL throw his weight desperately against the tree that was leaning  TOWARDS the cottage windows, as it started to fall, and I heard him yell at my husband to help him, and I RAN across the room to grab my baby away from the window, while they fought with the tree, and then got the hell away as the tree fell - missing the corner of the cottage by less than 6 inches. 

There was also the time my FIL nearly burned the cottage down, using gasoline as charcoal lighter.  The flame was climbing the stream of gasoline back to the can.  Good times!!! "Arsonist Leo" was NOT allowed to light the BBQ ever again.


----------



## Oddball (Jul 30, 2022)

Saturday morning!

Happy birthday Bugs Bunny!

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 31, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> View attachment 676467


Those who weren't fans or are too young probably won't get that. But anybody who ever watched "Caddy Shack" are familiar with his work.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jul 31, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Those who weren't fans or are too young probably won't get that. But anybody who ever watched "Caddy Shack" are familiar with his work.


 
Or Footloose - the original with Kevin Bacon is still getting air time on AMC or MovieTime


----------



## beautress (Jul 31, 2022)

Today, I walked outside and it felt like it was 110F. It probably wasn't, and tomorrow it's going to rain, But as I was sizzling, It was really a hot blast of air out front, even in the shade. So I brought refreshments for everyone who's experiencing a heat wave... banana splits!




Oh, and if you're dieting, you get some sugar-free snow cones.





Keep cool on these hot days. And hopefully, if you have dogs outside, be sure they have plenty of water and shade.  ❤️​


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 31, 2022)

beautress said:


> Today, I walked outside and it felt like it was 110F. It probably wasn't, and tomorrow it's going to rain, But as I was sizzling, It was really a hot blast of air out front, even in the shade. So I brought refreshments for everyone who's experiencing a heat wave... banana splits!
> View attachment 676834
> 
> Oh, and if you're dieting, you get some sugar-free snow cones.
> ...


My dog gets beer and pretzels.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 2, 2022)

Now I ask the gents of the Coffee Shop. Do you know any guy on the planet who would wear that in public?  Or private for that matter?


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 2, 2022)

The heat wave was broken at 10:30 last night with a loud thunderstorm that played havoc with the electricity, and briefly knocked out satellite service.  

I'm almost completely back to "normal", physically at least.  I can't walk downstairs yet.  I still have to go down one step at a time, but I can walk upstairs normally, and unsupported.  I find I'm still tiring more easily.  I was riding my bicycle to my physio appointments at the end.  I stress that our town is very flat, and riding a bike here is easy.  Oh yeah, and I've been dancing!!!  Nothing too wild, but I can now dance once again.  

I went to the Farmer's Market this morning, to get "just picked beans," corn and potatoes. Then I went to Sobey's one of our big chain supermarkets, to stock up the pantry.  $171 for THREE BAGS of groceries, and the bags weren't even full. 

And I bought a 6 qt. basket of Niagara Peaches - the best peaches in the world.  Even people from Georgia have told us that good as they are, their peaches can't compare with ours.  There are enough peaches to make a batch of peach jam, if I don't eat half of them first.  The first basket of the year tends to get eaten while standing over the kitchen sink with juice running down my arms.  

My friend and I are going to the race track one day a month.  We each take $20 to bet with, entry to the clubhouse and trackside is free, and we buy a meal.  Total cost, less than the price of the movie.  I put my $20 in my pocket, and all bets and pay outs go into and out of the pocket.  My friend bets on horses who's names she likes.  Like Tomcat Black.  Her last name is Black so of course she bet on Tomcat.  He won.  I bet on the horses by bloodline, prior results, and workout times.  The first time we went, I came home with $40 in my pocket and I paid for my food out of the betting pocket.  This time my friend went home with a pocket full of money and I went home with 40 cents.  

I asked Siri to set up an appointment with my friend for August 16th from 2:30 to 9:00 at "Fort Erie Raceway".  Siri dutifully set up a day out with my friend at "Fork eatery raceway".  My friend says she's bringing a spoon.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 2, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> The heat wave was broken at 10:30 last night with a loud thunderstorm that played havoc with the electricity, and briefly knocked out satellite service.
> 
> I'm almost completely back to "normal", physically at least.  I can't walk downstairs yet.  I still have to go down one step at a time, but I can walk upstairs normally, and unsupported.  I find I'm still tiring more easily.  I was riding my bicycle to my physio appointments at the end.  I stress that our town is very flat, and riding a bike here is easy.  Oh yeah, and I've been dancing!!!  Nothing too wild, but I can now dance once again.
> 
> ...


I hear that about the groceries. We are easily paying $100 to $150 more a month for groceries than we paid this time last year. Maybe more. I haven't done an in depth analysis.

The weather in Albuquerque this past week has been glorious. Not much rain but temps in the low to mid 80's - one day we were back up to 90 but mostly fall like weather for the immediate future.

Glad to hear the knee healing is going well. Hombre is doing well with his hip replacement too.  Three more weeks and all restrictions will be off. He finally agreed to try putting shoes with arch supports back on when he's working around the house. He was having all kinds of back pain but he was wearing house slippers all the time and that throws a person's posture all off, puts stress on joints etc.  Once back in his good shoes he is feeling 100% better plus he can walk and balance a lot better.

We're having a COVID spike here like everybody else but the hospital census isn't seriously up and not even close to the levels it was with the original virus and then omnicron.  So I'm assuming those getting it are having much lighter cases than what was happening before.

And always in early August we are treated to the aroma of roasting green chilis in front of most of the markets where they are sold. The delight is the same. The cost is about double what it was last year.  Alas.


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 3, 2022)

There is a horrific line of severe thunder storms and tornados which starts in St. Louis, and runs in a straight line up through Detroit/Windsor and straight up the 401 to London, Brampton, Toronto but it's staying north of the 401, and misses me completely.  A second line of storms originating between Louisville and Evansville is heading to the Lake Erie shoreline right around to Buffalo, and is set to hit here around 9:00 p.m. and last until close to midnight.

I called my friend to warn her and then went out to bring in my hanging baskets.  She has baskets all across the front of her house and went to do the same.  I called the cat and she came running, so both Miss Kitty and the plants are safely indoors.  I got out my candles and put a lighter with them, and I'll charge my phone while I'm cooking supper. 

I had a late lunch right before my 2:30 hair appointment, so I have pork chops in a lemon/herb marinade to have with those new potatoes, and fresh corn I got at the market yesterday.  I had one of the peaches last night, eating it over a bowl, with juice running down my chin.  There was 1/4 cup of fresh peach juice in that bowl when I finished eating it.  Sweeter than candy.

I'll post as soon as the weather calms down.


----------



## beautress (Aug 3, 2022)

Nothing new to report here except for my crochet hook has been flying trying to finish up potholders for family gifts in December. They take 30 hours apiece because I crochet two sides to guarantee the potholder will not ever allow its user to get burned. After they're joined, I try and make a nonflammable lace around them that matches the other threads in the little hexagonal shape of them. You can pick up an iron skillet of cornbread which cooks at 500F, and not get burned. Once in a while I make a crocheted dishrag, because I don't like the ones they sell now that are made of synthetics that show dirt, and you have to use two of them not to get burned. Hope everybody has a good evening! Found some others, but they all use fat thread. I use size 10, and instead of a few motifs, mine use about 17 rows, all the same popcorn stitch that is responsible for making mine burned-hand-proof.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 3, 2022)

Your potholders are BEAUTIFUL, your tension is so even, and I love your colour combinations.  

Well, I'm very happy to report that the storm was a complete bust, at least on the part of my family and friends.  I know other communities west of here did not fare so well.  All we saw was a little light rain, and some thunder rumbles but nothing like was being threatened, at least not where I live.  

I'm going to try to make peach jam tomorrow.  Over the past couple of years I got really spoiled by making my own home made jams and preserves.  When I ran out of my homemade, and had to buy mass produced, my taste buds noticed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 4, 2022)

beautress said:


> Nothing new to report here except for my crochet hook has been flying trying to finish up potholders for family gifts in December. They take 30 hours apiece because I crochet two sides to guarantee the potholder will not ever allow its user to get burned. After they're joined, I try and make a nonflammable lace around them that matches the other threads in the little hexagonal shape of them. You can pick up an iron skillet of cornbread which cooks at 500F, and not get burned. Once in a while I make a crocheted dishrag, because I don't like the ones they sell now that are made of synthetics that show dirt, and you have to use two of them not to get burned. Hope everybody has a good evening! Found some others, but they all use fat thread. I use size 10, and instead of a few motifs, mine use about 17 rows, all the same popcorn stitch that is responsible for making mine burned-hand-proof.
> 
> View attachment 677809 View attachment 677812 View attachment 677813View attachment 677814
> View attachment 677815View attachment 677816View attachment 677817View attachment 677818View attachment 677820View attachment 677819View attachment 677823​


Those are beautiful Beautress.  My sister-in-law--Hombre's twin--crochets stuff like that but she makes little dish washing scrubbies out of I think tulle? yarn.  She keeps us supplied .  They're really pretty and they wear like iron but are flexible and really are great for washing dishes--wipes them clean and just abrasive enough to not damage anything but help take off anything stuck to the dishes or whatever.  These aren't hers but she uses this pattern or one very similar. I think hers a bit bigger around than these but not a whole lot.


----------



## beautress (Aug 4, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> Your potholders are BEAUTIFUL, your tension is so even, and I love your colour combinations.
> 
> Well, I'm very happy to report that the storm was a complete bust, at least on the part of my family and friends.  I know other communities west of here did not fare so well.  All we saw was a little light rain, and some thunder rumbles but nothing like was being threatened, at least not where I live.
> 
> I'm going to try to make peach jam tomorrow.  Over the past couple of years I got really spoiled by making my own home made jams and preserves.  When I ran out of my homemade, and had to buy mass produced, my taste buds noticed.


Thanks, Dragonlady. Those potholders I took from the search engine were all done by someone else using extremely fat threads, but some of the outer simple laces were similar to the ones I do in minutia, so I showed them as best I could. . Size 10 threads that I use are like just regular string, and 5 put together lengthwise would be the equivalent of regular 4-ply acrylic. Acrylic is cheap, but it is not nearly as absorbent as cotton, plus it melts if the heat is over boiling point, or ~212F. Cotton can be boiled for sanitary purposes if desired with no harm, no foul unless the manufacturer was careless with bleeding threads which were common before the 1950s except for indigo. As man-made "improvements" on plants has been done, i'm not sure if indigo is as boil-proof as it was in Martha Washington's day.  The reason I picked other people's artistry is because I don't know how to do anything but screw up a picture if I take one! So I gave up on photography as an art form long, long ago, and since my wonderful husband passed away 6 years ago, I lost a really good photographer who had an eye for perspective that was uncanny, considering that he was a professional electrical engineering whose vocabulary was hmmmm, I don't know how to say it, but unintelligible to most of us mere mortals whose grades in mathematics depended greatly on divination. <giggle>

The first potholder I ever made using a wannabe popcorn stitch was made exactly 50 years ago this fall. The lace edge has rotted 2 times, and today, I put on the third lace that is applied to the half-double crochet stitch I find is best for the joining of back and front as well as provides an edge for the lace d'jour that I either find in a book and looks sturdy, or one that I invent for the next one. The one I put on last night and this morning, plus a single crochet stitch on the outside lace edge usually in a darker color, and always takes between 10 and 20 hours, depending on the complexity of stitches. This wasn't one I found, I just figured out a way to put single, half-double, double, and treble crochets in a rise-and-fall edge in pale green as the one I crocheted in 1972 when I made the potholder. The lace was ratty and falling apart, needless to mention ugly, so taking it apart was a challenge, and I didn't know until the last minute if my kitchen shears had cut a thread on the 50-year-old hexagons in fall and earth colors and white on one side and what was a faded brown. However, when I separated them cautiously, I had a delightful surprise that the inner part of the two sides had over dozens of washing and exposure to the sunlit window when drying, well the colors weren't as faded as the outside was, so I simply put the prettier side, hidden for half a century, to the outside, joined them with two half double crochet stitches between popcorns, as usual, and used slightly more atmospheric colors for the gently curved outer lace plus the crocheted-over bone ring for hanging the potholder. I also added 4 more new rows, hoping that the cotton, when washed and heat-dried, would shrink down the 4 new, fatter rows, to looking like they were all done at the same time, which they weren't by 50 years. <laughter> Any way, it's done, and I kind of like the potholder as much as the new ones. My fixit time was over a week, because when I do something not done for years, I go slow, and set the repair aside for a few hours since my old fingers need a break from too much strain and stress. It's always there on top of the pile, and last week, I had crocheted bone rings for four new completed hexagonal potholders made in the last two or three months. When politics bring tears to the heart, I crochet potholders, frequently asking God to bring peace to the nation that I love that seems has suffered a lot since the turn of the 20th century into the 21st, with angry words flying faster than a Concord jet, and it's hard to say how soon it will take our leaders to stop saying mean things to each other and falsifying what is delivered to everyday people like us, until someone digs up a hard drive or two that reveals what was withheld, which results in no actions due to the unpopularity of reliving the past. Some foot-shoots you just can't fix. So my crochet prayers carry me to happier places. 

Oh, yes, and those hexagonal potholders made with other types of yarns and stitches than mine, I picked those because they were as beautiful as could be, and even though I may have made 90 or 100 potholdres for self, friends, and church kitchens where one must not be burned due to cheap or poorly made potholders, not one of mine has those color choices, although I may have put the prettier colors with colors that seem pleasing when choosing. I may have put one of my potholders on my old quilt thread, so I'm going to check over there if my husband ever took a picture back in those years when he was alive, and I was making a bunch of potholders for my sister, who was dying of cancer when we moved back home to Texas, and she got at least 2 dozen or more of them in the 6 years she lived cancer-free after I got her. She died of other issues 6 years ago, right after my husband passed. I thank God for letting me have a few years with her since Wyoming was 1400 miles from here, and you just don't drive home when the streets and highways are icy. I'll go check to see if I can find ONE picture of my work. I just can't recall right now.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 4, 2022)

And I bet his/her dad is his/her hypotenuse.


----------



## Oddball (Aug 4, 2022)

Vin Scully was more than just the best baseball broadcaster ever - Sports Illustrated
					

He was a modern Socrates, only more revered, simultaneously a giant and our best friend.




					www.si.com


----------



## Oddball (Aug 5, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> And I bet his/her dad is his/her hypotenuse.
> 
> View attachment 677996


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 5, 2022)

Someone asked me upthread about the state of healthcare right now in Canada.  Frightening, and it's not a word I use lightly.

Waiting lists only got longer during the pandemic and all "elective surgeries" were cancelled.  The devil is in the list of surgeries which are deemed "elective".  Anything that isn't required to save your life or repair a current injury, is deemed to be "elective".  Knee and hip replacements, hernias, gall bladder, cataracts are all classed as "elective".  None of us wake up and think "I'd like to get my knee replaced", so there's no way any of us elect to have these operations, but that's another debate.

I do want to stress the the care I personally received in getting my knee replaced was outstanding, from top to bottom from the moment I walked in the hospital door, to the moment I walked in my own front door. Little to no pain, quick healing.  The surgeon was everything I had been told and more, and I'm glad I waited for him.  And it wasn't just him.  His entire team took excellent care of me.  And the rehab hospital even had tasty food. 

But everywhere there are staffing shortages, and wait times for everything are getting ridiculous.  Our system thrives of "preventive maintenance", annual physicals and tests to catch things early, vaccines for for preventable problems like shingles and pneumonia.  All of our routine stuff when out the window during the pandemic.  I'm way past due for my mammogram, colon cancer test, and I haven't had a physical since 2019.  But again, I point out that when I had my cancer scare, I had a biopsy the day after the specialist received my preliminary tests.

The system was really stressed before the pandemic hit, and between burn out, the stress of working through the pandemic and people leaving the profession, and years of incompetence and mismanagement by both the Liberals and the Conservatives, it's now in crisis.  To make matters worse we have just re-elected Doug Ford's Conservative Party to a 5 year majority government.

Keeping partisanship out of the Lounge, suffice it to say that Ford's incompetence and mismanagement was the REASON why the health care system was so stressed BEFORE the pandemic, because he fired 5000 nurses and closed beds.  Then he froze their wages. All of that ended when the pandemic hit.  And the week Ford announced the first lockdown, he quietly settled the Teacher's strike that had been running for months.  Both education and health care were in total chaos before the pandemic hit, and Ford wouldn't have been re-elected dog catcher before the pandemic hit.  His approval rate was under 20%.

Since we are now just starting his second 5 year term, I fear what our health care will look like in 2027.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 6, 2022)

Big trouble in the Coffee Shop.


----------



## Oddball (Aug 6, 2022)

Saturday morning!

Beware skulking figures clad in black.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 6, 2022)

*Cooling off in Texas









*


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Dajjal (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 8, 2022)

This past week is the first week I've cooked since before my surgery.  I had 60 dinners in the freezer when I left for the hospital.  I could barely close the freezer door.  I was in hospital/rehab for two weeks and with time away at my daughter's, plus dinners out with friends, my 60 dinners lasted me nearly 3 months.

I'm now working on refilling the freezer.  Not only does this cut down cooking time, but also dishes and cleaning up in the kitchen.  Cooking trashes the kitchen and I hate doing dishes.  In our family, if you cooked, you didn't do dishes.  Now I have to do both.  The cats have both refused to help.

The Landlord sent someone to "fix" the stairs.  This is the most slipshod job I have ever seen.  He's devaluing his own property.  Not only does it look bad, it 



begs a look underneath, which is frankly, scary.  

Not only does it violate the Residential Tenancy Act, and the terms of his Royal bank mortgage, both of which require all repairs to be carried out in a "good and workmanlike manner", anyone looking at this would immediately lower the value of the property.  Anyone looking at the work orders would lower the value of the property, by the cost of the repairs needed.

All the repairs stay with the property, long after I'm gone, and the work orders are now part of the permanent title records of his ownership.  This place is now worth half what it was when he started last summer.  

I'm wondering if he's lost his mind.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 8, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> This past week is the first week I've cooked since before my surgery.  I had 60 dinners in the freezer when I left for the hospital.  I could barely close the freezer door.  I was in hospital/rehab for two weeks and with time away at my daughter's, plus dinners out with friends, my 60 dinners lasted me nearly 3 months.
> 
> I'm now working on refilling the freezer.  Not only does this cut down cooking time, but also dishes and cleaning up in the kitchen.  Cooking trashes the kitchen and I hate doing dishes.  In our family, if you cooked, you didn't do dishes.  Now I have to do both.  The cats have both refused to help.
> 
> ...


I'm lucky I guess.  Hombre doesn't like to cook. Oh he'll make toast sometimes or scramble an egg along with fry a sausage patty but that's about it. (I discourage the sausage patties.)  But I do like to cook most of the time--there are those days I don't and he goes out to bring something in--and he doesn't mind doing the dishes. Pretty good deal for me.

But re those stairs, maybe the guys that have more feel for carpentry and engineering could advise you. Hombre and I have both worked as safety inspectors and it's really hard to tell for us from the photos. It really depends on how well the staircase is attached to the brick wall and how securely the steps are attached to the supports.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Montrovant (Aug 10, 2022)

I’m in New York with my lady this week. We’re staying with my mother and have seen my brothers and nephews a bit, as well as having a little visit with my aunt and cousins. Today we will head to the city and visit the 9/11 memorial. It’s been a pretty good trip (although hot), but today might be a bit difficult, as it’s the first time my mom will have been able to visit the memorial.

I haven’t been posting, but I do still come here and read most days. 🙂


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 10, 2022)

My favourite grocery store has lean ground beef on sale this week, just in time for "cooking week", so I bought 7 lbs.  Shepherds Pie - 8 servings, 2 lbs:  Meat Loaf - 6 servings, 2 lbs;  Spaghetti Sauce - 8 servings, 2 lbs.  and Lasagna - 8 servings, 1 lb.  

Spaghetti sauce is done, as is the meat loaf.  Today, I'm doing new potatoes, and veggies for the meat loaf dinners, and the lasagna sauce, which needs to spend the night in the fridge before I make spinach/ricotta filling, and put it all together tomorrow.  I'm also baking hermit cookies today.  I made soup, salad dressings, bean salad, and pancakes over the weekend, along with salmon dill pasta sauce, and lemon herb pork chops.

I have determined that it's not that I like cooking nearly as much I like EATING. I can't stomach premade food.  It tastes like wallpaper paste.  Knowing how to cook and being a good cook, condemns you to always doing your own cooking, because cheap and/or junk food tastes terrible, and leaves me constipated.  Good, wholesome farm fresh food I cook myself tastes delicious, and keeps me healthy.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 10, 2022)

Montrovant said:


> I’m in New York with my lady this week. We’re staying with my mother and have seen my brothers and nephews a bit, as well as having a little visit with my aunt and cousins. Today we will head to the city and visit the 9/11 memorial. It’s been a pretty good trip (although hot), but today might be a bit difficult, as it’s the first time my mom will have been able to visit the memorial.
> 
> I haven’t been posting, but I do still come here and read most days. 🙂


Did you lose somebody on 9/11 Montro? I don't remember ever seeing anything about that. But yes, if you did, it is so good you will be with your mom on her first visit there.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 10, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> My favourite grocery store has lean ground beef on sale this week, just in time for "cooking week", so I bought 7 lbs.  Shepherds Pie - 8 servings, 2 lbs:  Meat Loaf - 6 servings, 2 lbs;  Spaghetti Sauce - 8 servings, 2 lbs.  and Lasagna - 8 servings, 1 lb.
> 
> Spaghetti sauce is done, as is the meat loaf.  Today, I'm doing new potatoes, and veggies for the meat loaf dinners, and the lasagna sauce, which needs to spend the night in the fridge before I make spinach/ricotta filling, and put it all together tomorrow.  I'm also baking hermit cookies today.  I made soup, salad dressings, bean salad, and pancakes over the weekend, along with salmon dill pasta sauce, and lemon herb pork chops.
> 
> I have determined that it's not that I like cooking nearly as much I like EATING. I can't stomach premade food.  It tastes like wallpaper paste.  Knowing how to cook and being a good cook, condemns you to always doing your own cooking, because cheap and/or junk food tastes terrible, and leaves me constipated.  Good, wholesome farm fresh food I cook myself tastes delicious, and keeps me healthy.


I hear that. I feel my arteries hardening every time I eat fast food anywhere and that is really seldom these days. And you're right. Homemade with quality ingredients is so much better.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 10, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Did you lose somebody on 9/11 Montro? I don't remember ever seeing anything about that. But yes, if you did, it is so good you will be with your mom on her first visit there.


I did not. My mother was born and raised on Long Island and was on Long Island on 9/11. She had friends who worked in the city and only luck kept one from being in one of the towers that morning. I have a cousin that was working in a hospital in the city on 9/11, taking calls and trying to help people looking for missing loved ones. It was just emotional for my mother to go.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 10, 2022)

The Fisherman


----------



## beautress (Aug 11, 2022)

Naughty no-nos are a  lot funnier
when somebody else's dog did it!

​


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 11, 2022)

Yesterday, Aug 10, Ft Worth had a string of 67 days of no rainfall broken.  Today was another 102 day with high humidity so I broke out the pool for the ladies to cool down.








Later the cup was like........


----------



## Coyote (Aug 12, 2022)

beautress said:


> Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend. If anybody gets to go to Hawaii, Puerto Rico, or any of the ports that have an Oceanario area of lovely sea critters, I'd be so jealous ... My vicarious online trip to the tropics will just have to do for the time being:
> 
> View attachment 673429View attachment 673431View attachment 673432
> View attachment 673438View attachment 673434View attachment 673435View attachment 673437
> View attachment 673440View attachment 673441View attachment 673443View attachment 673447View attachment 673449View attachment 673445View attachment 673448​


I love those pictures!  Years ago we used to have a salt water aquarium 😊


----------



## beautress (Aug 12, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> Beautress, you would LOVE Northern Ontario.  My father-in-law called it God's Country.
> 
> This is NOT our actual dock, but it looks enough like it that I could probably fool family members with this photograph.  It's on Lake Vernon, just outside of Huntsville, about 50 miles from Algonquin Park.
> 
> ...


You're right, Dragonlady, I do love that shared picture: It's so colorful and serene at the same time.


----------



## beautress (Aug 12, 2022)

Hossfly said:


> Yesterday, Aug 10, Ft Worth had a string of 67 days of no rainfall broken.  Today was another 102 day with high humidity so I broke out the pool for the ladies to cool down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's been like that here, too, except a few days ago, I drove to town and had 5 or 6 water droplets fall from the sky per minute, then it stopped and started, but mostly stopped before I got home. There wasn't one iota of droplets out here, though. And yesterday it said we'd get a break and that it would be a high of 97F, but before 5, it was 107F. They missed by about 10 degrees closer to hell.


----------



## beautress (Aug 12, 2022)

Coyote said:


> I love those pictures!  Years ago we used to have a salt water aquarium 😊


Was it your dad's idea? My mom's brother, Uncle Wimpy, served in the Navy in WWII. By the time I was 10 years old, it was fun to go to Uncle Wimpy's and Aunt Mattie's house because every wall in the living room and dining room had rows and rows of tropical fish, each tank had a different species. There must have been a hundred tanks, all with different colored fish in each tank. They were so beautiful. *sigh.* After Aunt Mattie was gone, he moved to Australia and married a lady in Sydney he met in the war, and who was my mom's pen pal for at least 30 years before Uncle Wimpy decided to marry her, both were widowed. He passed away in Sydney 5 years later, but I know he was happy before he got lung cancer and passed, sometime in the mid 70s. Here's a modern one, but uncle Wimpy's aquariums were from wall to wall, floor to ceiling, and I don't think I'll find anything like what he had in his charming home.


----------



## beautress (Aug 12, 2022)

Oh, my goodness. I tried loading "tropical fish store interior." and got a couple of good shots. A lot more like Uncle Wimpy's house, except modern aquariums are so much bigger.














Yeah, I think that's a lot more like what Uncle Wimpy's living and dining rooms looked like. ​


----------



## beautress (Aug 12, 2022)

SFC Ollie said:


> Close, the river is less than 200 yards from the front door.


Nothing so good as peace like a river! Can you catch fish there?














​


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 12, 2022)

beautress said:


> You're right, Dragonlady, I do love that shared picture: It's so colorful and serene at the same time.
> View attachment 681122



I cannot tell you how much I miss the cottage.  I understand why Mom and Dad decided to sell it.  It was a 2 1/2 hour drive for us to and from Toronto in light traffic, but it was more than 4 hours one way for them, and Dad was over 70.  We were wishing that we had enough money to buy the rest of the family out, but we didn't, and even if we had been able to do it, we couldn't have afforded two houses.

My mother-in-law bought the lot, and the family camped out in a tent on the lot, throughout the early 1970's.  They started construction on the cottage the year after we started dating, and he was spending EVERY weekend up north, camping in a tent, helping his father, his brother, his uncles and cousins, build that cottage.  They subcontracted out the things they couldn't do themselves, like excavating and pouring the footings and foundations for the basement, but they did all of the framing, and above ground construction.

I was able to find REAL pictures I took from our dock, but no really good outdoor pictures of the cottage.  My husband kept the one he had on his night table.  The cottage was set into a hill, and the back door of the basement walked out into the back yard.  The main floor door from the kitchen, lead to a large raised deck which went across the whole width of the cottage, and looked out over the lake on one side, and the woods on the other.

The cottage has an A-Frame roof.  One end was almost entirely windows and glass.  The original plans called for a platform bedroom in the top of the A but they left it open with a high, high ceiling and lots of light in the living area.  the views were spectacular.  So my MIL put up these hideous cafe curtains so people couldn't see in.  THERE WAS NOBODY ANYWHERE NEAR US TO SEE IN.  We were so far off the main road, and directions were so convuluted, in the days before cell phones, we had to meet people at the highway and lead them to the cottage.

Here are my pictures from our dock:


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 12, 2022)

beautress said:


> Nothing so good as peace like a river! Can you catch fish there?
> 
> View attachment 681140View attachment 681142View attachment 681143
> View attachment 681146View attachment 681144View attachment 681147​


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 12, 2022)

My brother with one of his prize catches.


----------



## beautress (Aug 12, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> I cannot tell you how much I miss the cottage.  I understand why Mom and Dad decided to sell it.  It was a 2 1/2 hour drive for us to and from Toronto in light traffic, but it was more than 4 hours one way for them, and Dad was over 70.  We were wishing that we had enough money to buy the rest of the family out, but we didn't, and even if we had been able to do it, we couldn't have afforded two houses.
> 
> My mother-in-law bought the lot, and the family camped out in a tent on the lot, throughout the early 1970's.  They started construction on the cottage the year after we started dating, and he was spending EVERY weekend up north, camping in a tent, helping his father, his brother, his uncles and cousins, build that cottage.  They subcontracted out the things they couldn't do themselves, like excavating and pouring the footings and foundations for the basement, but they did all of the framing, and above ground construction.
> 
> ...


That's so fabulous, Dragonlady. Those colorful trees remind me of how good maple syrup is because we flew up north to the Eastern Board of the US where we were promptly classified as "leaf peepers" because we went in the fall at what they said was one of the most beautiful years for fall color.  We were overwhelmed. Your home away from home must've been like heaven for your family.


----------



## beautress (Aug 12, 2022)

SFC Ollie said:


> My brother with one of his prize catches.View attachment 681474


I guess you were taking the pictures that day. Nice!


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 12, 2022)

We’re back at home. I thought I’d post some pictures from the memorial.


----------



## Coyote (Aug 12, 2022)

beautress said:


> Was it your dad's idea? My mom's brother, Uncle Wimpy, served in the Navy in WWII. By the time I was 10 years old, it was fun to go to Uncle Wimpy's and Aunt Mattie's house because every wall in the living room and dining room had rows and rows of tropical fish, each tank had a different species. There must have been a hundred tanks, all with different colored fish in each tank. They were so beautiful. *sigh.* After Aunt Mattie was gone, he moved to Australia and married a lady in Sydney he met in the war, and who was my mom's pen pal for at least 30 years before Uncle Wimpy decided to marry her, both were widowed. He passed away in Sydney 5 years later, but I know he was happy before he got lung cancer and passed, sometime in the mid 70s. Here's a modern one, but uncle Wimpy's aquariums were from wall to wall, floor to ceiling, and I don't think I'll find anything like what he had in his charming home.
> View attachment 681128​


It was my boyfriend at the time, he loved aquariums and a good friend of ours would supply the fish.  My favorites were the Koran Angels, Yellow Tangs and this funky psychedelic fish that burrowed in the sand


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 12, 2022)

beautress said:


> That's so fabulous, Dragonlady. Those colorful trees remind me of how good maple syrup is because we flew up north to the Eastern Board of the US where we were promptly classified as "leaf peepers" because we went in the fall at what they said was one of the most beautiful years for fall color.  We were overwhelmed. Your home away from home must've been like heaven for your family.



In going through the pictures there were so many happy memories.  The air is so clear and clean, and we frequently had northern lights in winter.  We tried hard not to use the electric heat because rural power is expensive, so in winter, I would lay in bed and pretend to be asleep so I didn't have to get up and start the fire in the woodstove.  

I would often hear loons on the lake, but you very seldom see them.  The place was just a post card, in every season except spring.  Black fly season.  Horrible things, black flies.  They start around Mother's Day, and are gone by July 1st, and good riddance.  People have gone mad in the bush after 3 days during black fly season.  I stayed in the city until they were gone.  

All the pictures were happy smiling kids, loving the outdoors, and the sheer beauty of the place.  We were only about 50 miles from the western edge of Algonquin Park - the largest of our National Parks 7700 square kilometers of Canadian shield wilderness.  

We had a canoe and swimming off the dock in summer.  In winter, it was a great place for cross country skiing or snow shoeing.  

Every time we arrived at the cottage without my in-laws, I opened up the dumb cafe curtains so I could see out the windows.


----------



## Oddball (Aug 13, 2022)

Saturday morning!

Magic tricks can be fun but....

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 13, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> In going through the pictures there were so many happy memories.  The air is so clear and clean, and we frequently had northern lights in winter.  We tried hard not to use the electric heat because rural power is expensive, so in winter, I would lay in bed and pretend to be asleep so I didn't have to get up and start the fire in the woodstove.
> 
> I would often hear loons on the lake, but you very seldom see them.  The place was just a post card, in every season except spring.  Black fly season.  Horrible things, black flies.  They start around Mother's Day, and are gone by July 1st, and good riddance.  People have gone mad in the bush after 3 days during black fly season.  I stayed in the city until they were gone.
> 
> ...


I don’t have much urge to travel, but I *would* like to see the Northern Lights.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 13, 2022)

Montrovant said:


> I don’t have much urge to travel, but I *would* like to see the Northern Lights.


We took one of those wonderful cruises to Alaska. There were several things on my bucket list I really wanted to see including among many others:  Denali, the Northern Lights, a moose in the wild.

Alas no moose in sight the entire trip even though we went 143 miles north to Talkeetna and from Anchorage to Seward where we boarded the boat. It was cloudy the whole time we were in Alaska so no northern lights. It was so foggy the day we were in Talkeetna we couldn't see past the deck of the hotel so no great photo of Denali.  Wonderful trip anyway.


----------



## beautress (Aug 13, 2022)

Montrovant said:


> I don’t have much urge to travel, but I *would* like to see the Northern Lights.


We saw the northern lights in the 50s when we lived at Ft. Richardson, near Anchorage, military family that we were.

​


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 13, 2022)

Montrovant said:


> I don’t have much urge to travel, but I *would* like to see the Northern Lights.


There was one winter night driving up to the cottage before our daughter was born, when the lights started right around Orillia as we drove straight North up Hwy 11.  The green and blue "curtains" rippled and flashed for more than 40 minutes, completely filling the front window of the car.  My husband finally pulled over in a safe spot because the lights were so distracting.  They made a kind of tinkling glass sound. That was the most spectacular display I've ever seen because it filled the whole northern sky.  But I've never been further north than Timmins.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## beautress (Aug 14, 2022)

This morning I woke up and let Miss Songie out. I have to turn on the computer to find out what the weather's going to be like today and check out the clock. The first thing I saw was that it is August 14. My older brother would have been 78 today. He was in the Navy, and I just adored him. What a wonderful brother he was. His love for fixing up old cars that didn't work, and having them look spiffy was his passion. It's no wonder that he wound up being a mechanic who could "take apart and put back together blindfolded" a phantom jet as something they called a chief petty officer in the Navy, which he retired from sometime after 2000. Happy birthday, Jack, wherever you are. You are loved and missed. When we were kids, Mama used to lead us in a little prayer "Now I lay me down to sleep...." and at the end of the prayer, she added a blessing of God to help make us bless each member of the family by name, which grew to grandparents, mom and dad, and 5 brothers and sisters with all our kinfolks and all our friends before the "amen." What a precious mother we had who kept us from eating each other's lunch in the years we were more combatant rivals than brother and sister!     That all went away when Jack went to sea for the whole time American soldiers were in Viet Nam, fighting for freedom of people being tormented by a Communist neighboring country. That's why this day is special to me. Jack was such a good brother, and hopefully he is up there watching over the US Navy which took over his whole life, and he served in a way that made him such a totally useful guy to his fellow sailors. It's 5 am, and I am reminded how good of God it was to give me such a great bro. ❤️🤍💙

Even so, I gotta have some coffee this morning. I have to call my younger brother and sister today. I always call them on relatives' birthdays. Have a great day, everybody.
​


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 14, 2022)

Our son has been in the hospital for most of a week now admitted with atrial fibrillation that may or may not have been triggered by a full blown case of double pneumonia. He called and said he's being discharged today--the pneumonia has pretty much cleared up but there are still heart issues. He goes back for a stress test Tuesday. We are very concerned. This is the sweetest, most kind, most generous person in the entire world. The thought that we could lose him is pretty unbearable.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## Dajjal (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## beautress (Aug 14, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Our son has been in the hospital for most of a week now admitted with atrial fibrillation that may or may not have been triggered by a full blown case of double pneumonia. He called and said he's being discharged today--the pneumonia has pretty much cleared up but there are still heart issues. He goes back for a stress test Tuesday. We are very concerned. This is the sweetest, most kind, most generous person in the entire world. The thought that we could lose him is pretty unbearable.


Prayers up for yours and hombre's son, Foxfyre. Hopefully, I think they knew he'd be okay at the hospital that kicked him out to complete his healing at home.


----------



## beautress (Aug 14, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> There was one winter night driving up to the cottage before our daughter was born, when the lights started right around Orillia as we drove straight North up Hwy 11.  The green and blue "curtains" rippled and flashed for more than 40 minutes, completely filling the front window of the car.  My husband finally pulled over in a safe spot because the lights were so distracting.  They made a kind of tinkling glass sound. That was the most spectacular display I've ever seen because it filled the whole northern sky.  But I've never been further north than Timmins.


Found one for Algonquin Park, Canada. I can't resist sharing it with you and I thought this youtube show was just really wel-done:

​


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 15, 2022)

Hossfly said:


> View attachment 682593


For me it's Office Depot


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Circe (Aug 15, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> View attachment 682848


That took me several seconds ---- oops, shudda been quicker!


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 15, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> View attachment 682848


Hooe you can find a parking space


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 15, 2022)

Haven't been around for a while, hope everyone is doing well.  I'm well over the COVID and I'm not getting as tired as quickly as I had been however last Tuesday I over did my knee exercises and I woke up Wednesday with my knee swollen and unable to walk without crutches.  Haven't done it that bad since 2012.  Basically a few days on crutches then the rest of the week/weekend babying my knees.  Finally did some easy exercises this afternoon, all seem fine now.
Friday I noticed the water pump in the swamp cooler wasn't working so I called TLC (they service my swamp cooler), guy came out this morning, replaced the pump and the pump power cord which had been rubbing on the fan belt.  It was worn through to one wire exposing it, good thing he caught it.  He finished and told me since they service it earlier this year it was covered under warranty, no charge.......  I was happy. 
The Sunday before last I went to Sagebrush Church, a friend who goes there invited me, it was nice.  Missed going this last Sunday due to my knees but I was able to watch it live streaming at home.  Otherwise my house is still a mess, I still have a boatload of stuff to get rid of and many to dos still undone and a good crop of weeds due to all the rain.....  Including a bunch of Goat'shead......  Which I sprayed today.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 15, 2022)

Hossfly said:


> View attachment 682593


----------



## Oddball (Aug 15, 2022)

77 years ago today....


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 16, 2022)

beautress said:


> Prayers up for yours and hombre's son, Foxfyre. Hopefully, I think they knew he'd be okay at the hospital that kicked him out to complete his healing at home.


Actually they didn't kick him out. He could have stayed until at least the stress test. But he was sick of the hospital and the doctor agreed he could go home.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Hossfly (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (Aug 16, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Our son has been in the hospital for most of a week now admitted with atrial fibrillation that may or may not have been triggered by a full blown case of double pneumonia. He called and said he's being discharged today--the pneumonia has pretty much cleared up but there are still heart issues. He goes back for a stress test Tuesday. We are very concerned. This is the sweetest, most kind, most generous person in the entire world. The thought that we could lose him is pretty unbearable.


I would rather you didn't jump to that sorta of conclusion Lady Foxfyre and it doesn't surprise me that you raised a marvelous son.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 17, 2022)

Lumpy 1 said:


> I would rather you didn't jump to that sorta of conclusion Lady Foxfyre and it doesn't surprise me that you raised a marvelous son.


Thank you Lumpy. I haven't jumped there. But I have worked in and around medicine and medical people too long, know too much, and it while it is not by any means a fatal diagnosis, but what the doctor's have prepared us for is scary until until we know for sure what we are dealing with.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 17, 2022)

Good night, afternoon, morning wherever you are darlinks. I really do love you guys. May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here.

Harper, the inspiration for the vigil list.
Kat for wellness
Nosmo King for healing and health & wholeness.
Big Black Dog for the very best treatment and outcome for the rest of his days.
Dragonlady almost done with recovery from knee surgery.
Gracie for solutions and peace.
Mindful's daughter fighting COVID.
Hombre & Foxfyre's son for a good diagnosis and treatment plan

And we keep the light on so others who have been away can find their way back and we hope they will.

*Nevertheless it is hope that sees us through our darkest times, that inspires us to believe it is worth it to keep trying.*


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Aug 17, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Thank you Lumpy. I haven't jumped there. But I have worked in and around medicine and medical people too long, know too much, and it while it is not by any means a fatal diagnosis, but what the doctor's have prepared us for is scary until until we know for sure what we are dealing with.


Well, bottom line I'm thinking .. it's difficult being a loving parent (this I know for sure) .. all hopes and prayers.. (and a hug..)


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 17, 2022)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Well, bottom line I'm thinking .. it's difficult being a loving parent (this I know for sure) .. all hopes and prayers.. (and a hug..)


Much appreciated. Knowing people care helps more than we realize sometimes.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 17, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Actually they didn't kick him out. He could have stayed until at least the stress test. But he was sick of the hospital and the doctor agreed he could go home.


I missed this, prayers for your son, you and hombre.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## Persuader (Aug 17, 2022)

Has anyone experimented with Kratom Tea?


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 18, 2022)

Persuader said:


> Has anyone experimented with Kratom Tea?


I honestly had never heard of it Persuader. I looked it up and it is interesting but I couldn't really decide if they were saying it is a mild narcotic or not.

But welcome to the Coffee Shop. I believe this is your first post here?  We're happy you found us.  Please read over the OP to see what we're all about in here and then keep right on joining in.  And first timers receive a complimentary beverage. Since it is past 11 p.m. at my house, I'll make it a nightcap. 

Don't know what this is, but the caption on it said it's one of the very best cocktails to make before going to bed:


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 18, 2022)

Update on our son. He had a stress test for almost two hours this afternoon and said it wasn't difficult at all and he was feeling good afterward.  (I thought I was going to die when they gave me mine.) He has another test tomorrow and then will meet with the cardiologist for a verdict on Friday. But he says he's feeling really good now.  So keep those prayers, positive thoughts, positive vibes going everybody.  This guy means a lot to many people--he does a lot of good in the world--and it's way too soon for him to even slow down a lot, much less be an invalid.


----------



## Persuader (Aug 18, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> I honestly had never heard of it Persuader. I looked it up and it is interesting but I couldn't really decide if they were saying it is a mild narcotic or not.
> 
> But welcome to the Coffee Shop. I believe this is your first post here?  We're happy you found us.  Please read over the OP to see what we're all about in here and then keep right on joining in.  And first timers receive a complimentary beverage. Since it is past 11 p.m. at my house, I'll make it a nightcap.
> 
> ...


I would like to know what it is and if it helps to get to sleep as I have insominia....but for the past 3 days I have been experimenting with Red Maeng DA  Kratom and with good results....as in it has helped me get to sleep with mild euphoria.   It comes on slowly and I get to sleep much better.

Started out with 2 grams and then 3 and tonight I just had 5 grams mixed with lime juice and hot water....not boiling....they say do not use boiling water but very hot water.  The lime or lemon juice is supposed to make it more potent ...something about the acid and analgesic nature of the tea.

It takes about 30 mins to start feeling it.   They say you should not drink alcohol with it.....but I am tempted. 

I normally have about 2 shots of straight bourbon before going to bed.

I was on here a couple of yrs. back and chatted with a girl from the Phillipines....forget her name.  I am terrible with names but she was very nice and this is was a little while after the pandemic hit and she suddenly just disappeared....I am afraid the covid did her in...if I recall correctly she was having some symptoms.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 18, 2022)

Persuader said:


> I would like to know what it is and if it helps to get to sleep as I have insominia....but for the past 3 days I have been experimenting with Red Maeng DA  Kratom and with good results....as in it has helped me get to sleep with mild euphoria.   It comes on slowly and I get to sleep much better.
> 
> Started out with 2 grams and then 3 and tonight I just had 5 grams mixed with lime juice and hot water....not boiling....they say do not use boiling water but very hot water.  The lime or lemon juice is supposed to make it more potent ...something about the acid and analgesic nature of the tea.
> 
> ...


I think you might be remembering our friend from Vietnam and yes. She reported she wasn't feeling well and that is the last post she made. This was mid 2020 I think.

Well I hope the tea works for you. You might want to mention it to your doctor though just in case there are some unwanted side effects you should be aware of.

Myself I take 2 500mg acetaminophen (generic Tylenol) and a 5 mg melatonin about 30 to 45 minutes before I think I'll want to go to bed. After that time passes while I'm playing on the computer or watching a movie, I am very sleepy, fall asleep quickly when I go to bed, and generally get a good night's sleep. My doctor approved it when I reported no adverse side effects and I wake up in the morning with no hangover.


----------



## Persuader (Aug 18, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> I think you might be remembering our friend from Vietnam and yes. She reported she wasn't feeling well and that is the last post she made. This was mid 2020 I think.
> 
> Well I hope the tea works for you. You might want to mention it to your doctor though just in case there are some unwanted side effects you should be aware of.
> 
> Myself I take 2 500mg acetaminophen (generic Tylenol) and a 5 mg melatonin about 30 to 45 minutes before I think I'll want to go to bed. After that time passes while I'm playing on the computer or watching a movie, I am very sleepy, fall asleep quickly when I go to bed, and generally get a good night's sleep. My doctor approved it when I reported no adverse side effects and I wake up in the morning with no hangover.


My doctor is from Indonesia where Kratom comes from....she is very familiar with it...she warned me it is addictive so I should not take it for a very log stretch as in take it about 3 times a week then take a break for awhile.

I also take melatonin but in much higher dosages than you mention....melatonin is also something that fights the covid virus....they gave it to Trump when he came down with the virus.

I pretty much try to avoid most over the counter meds due to side effects...Melatonin is all natural.

Last night after taking 5 mg of Kratom I had the most weird evil dreams...very scary...I also had some mild hallucinations....though I woke up feeling refreshed....I think tonight I will drop it down to 4 grams.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 18, 2022)

Today's teaching opportunity:


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## westwall (Aug 18, 2022)

Those are both gems!


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 18, 2022)

westwall said:


> Those are both gems!


Um westwall, did you intend to post these in the Coffee Shop?


----------



## westwall (Aug 18, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Um westwall, did you intend to post these in the Coffee Shop?





I thought you posted them?


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 18, 2022)

westwall said:


> I thought you posted them?


No. I wonder if somebody is monkeying around with the system or something? I have seen the memes, maybe on somebody's sig?, but I don't believe I've ever posted them and certainly not in the Coffee Shop though I like the quotes and could see myself using them elsewhere.


----------



## westwall (Aug 18, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> No. I wonder if somebody is monkeying around with the system or something? I have seen the memes, maybe on somebody's sig?, but I don't believe I've ever posted them and certainly not in the Coffee Shop though I like the quotes and could see myself using them elsewhere.



Hmmmmmm.  That's weird.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 18, 2022)

westwall said:


> Hmmmmmm.  That's weird.


Um, blush.  Mea Culpa.  The two memes I was referring to are in YOUR sig line LOL. I mistook them for the two 'gems' you were referring to.  So, you're good. I'm an idiot. And will chalk that up to a brain fart or maybe not having enough coffee yet.  Carry on.


----------



## beautress (Aug 18, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


>


Aw, Ringel I got an access denied.


----------



## beautress (Aug 18, 2022)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Well, bottom line I'm thinking .. it's difficult being a loving parent (this I know for sure) .. all hopes and prayers.. (and a hug..)


Good to see you Lumpy.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 18, 2022)

beautress said:


> Aw, Ringel I got an access denied.


???  I can access it without problem. What do you use to connect here?  I use Chrome or Edge usually.


----------



## beautress (Aug 18, 2022)

Mindful said:


> My daughter is very very ill with Covid; after ALL the jabs!


Hope she's better and you, too, Mindful.


----------



## beautress (Aug 18, 2022)

boedicca said:


> View attachment 668212


That just followed me around this week. I had a really bad cold for half a year, and when I got well, I had lost my voice, and nothing tastes good anymore. Even so, I bought a couple of new flavors of coffeemate, but something's just not as good as it was. At first, I thought that with all the cuts they must be making coffee with dried legumes or worse. Then I realized that if  you lose your singing voice, you could also lose your sense of taste. Thanks for the chipper "YAY coffee" pic. As bad as my taster is, I still wake up from Zombiedom after my cup of Joe in the morning. I've been reading the days I was gone in the past 2 weeks. So though I'm late in saying, thanks for the great pick me up sign!  (YAY)


----------



## beautress (Aug 18, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> ???  I can access it without problem. What do you use to connect here?  I use Chrome or Edge usually.


I don't know, Foxy. I tried but failed to add Chrome last week. I am worse than ever with computer stuff lately. I do thank you for trying to help.


----------



## boedicca (Aug 18, 2022)

beautress said:


> That just followed me around this week. I had a really bad cold for half a year, and when I got well, I had lost my voice, and nothing tastes good anymore. Even so, I bought a couple of new flavors of coffeemate, but something's just not as good as it was. At first, I thought that with all the cuts they must be making coffee with dried legumes or worse. Then I realized that if  you lose your singing voice, you could also lose your sense of taste. Thanks for the chipper "YAY coffee" pic. As bad as my taster is, I still wake up from Zombiedom after my cup of Joe in the morning. I've been reading the days I was gone in the past 2 weeks. So though I'm late in saying, thanks for the great pick me up sign!  (YAY)




Welcome back, hun!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 18, 2022)

Hossfly said:


> View attachment 683587


Must be decaf.


----------



## beautress (Aug 19, 2022)

OK, it's corny joke time. I'll start:

1. Identity crisis:
“Your mother has been with us for 20 years,” said John. “Isn’t it time she got a place of her own?”

“My mother?” replied Helen. “I thought she was _your_ mother.”

2. Arrrrgh!
Why don’t pirates take a shower before they walk the plank?

They just wash up on shore.

3. Vengeance
In Denver, the members of a Sunday-school class were asked to set down their favorite biblical truths. 

One youngster laboriously printed: “Do one to others as others do one to you.” 

4. A taxing situation:

According to unofficial sources, a new simplified income-tax form contains only four lines:

1. What was your income for the year?

2. What were your expenses?

3. How much have you left?

4. Send it in.

Hope everyone has a great day today and a wonderful, delight-filled weekend! 

And thanks, Foxfyre for the best thread on the internet.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Persuader (Aug 20, 2022)

I was speaking the other day about a poster from the Phillippines I conversed with a couple of years ago....right after covid hit and she was having symptoms and suddenly she disappeared....leading me to think she may have succumbed to covid....she was very nice and quite attractive.

I could not remember her name but then today it came to me....at least I think her sn was Corazon....does that ring a bell with anyone.

Just did a search on her....this is her picture.................


----------



## Persuader (Aug 20, 2022)

The last post I saw about her...............USMB Coffee Shop IV


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 20, 2022)

Persuader said:


> I was speaking the other day about a poster from the Phillippines I conversed with a couple of years ago....right after covid hit and she was having symptoms and suddenly she disappeared....leading me to think she may have succumbed to covid....she was very nice and quite attractive.
> 
> I could not remember her name but then today it came to me....at least I think her sn was Corazon....does that ring a bell with anyone.
> 
> Just did a search on her....this is her picture.................View attachment 684876



Her last post.

[IMG alt="Corazon"]https://www.usmessageboard.com/data/avatars/s/72/72950.jpg?1624675892[/IMG]
USMB Coffee Shop IV​See you next time guys!   Have a wonderful 4th of July! 
Corazon
Post #66,273
Jul 4, 2020
Forum: USMB Lounge


----------



## beautress (Aug 20, 2022)

SFC Ollie said:


> Must be decaf.


Hear, hear!!!!!


----------



## beautress (Aug 20, 2022)

OK, time for more corny stuff....

1.  Why did it take so long for the pirates to learn the Alphabet?

They got stuck at C.

2.  Someone stole my mood ring yesterday.

I still don't know how I feel about that.

3. Why did the golfer bring two pairs of pants?

In case he got a hole in one.

4. What happens when a snowman throws a tantrum?

He has a meltdown.

5. I now know my dog is a genius.

I asked him what two minus two is, and he said nothing.


----------



## Oddball (Aug 20, 2022)

Saturday morning!

Bowling anyone?

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 20, 2022)

Um....@Beautress


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 20, 2022)

Hossfly said:


> Her last post.
> 
> [IMG alt="Corazon"]https://www.usmessageboard.com/data/avatars/s/72/72950.jpg?1624675892[/IMG]
> USMB Coffee Shop IV​See you next time guys!   Have a wonderful 4th of July!
> ...


Oh, I had forgotten about Corazon. Yes, she was a lovely young woman from the Phillippines.

The one I was thinking about was esthermoon from Vietnam. I just checked and it shows her last post was in 2017.  But she was very active here in the Coffee Shop in 2020 because we had several discussions with her, among other things, re COVID and how they were handling it there. And she posted that she was not feeling well and was going to bed and that was the last that she posted. That all her later posts are erased now going back to 2017 makes me more concerned.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 21, 2022)

A shirttail relative (my late brother-in-law's neice) lives here in Albuquerque and posted this on Facebook earlier this evening. I had to laugh out loud because so often it is true:


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## beautress (Aug 21, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Um....@Beautress
> 
> View attachment 685041


That has possibilities! You could put your head through the hole, Place 2 squares at the lower right and 2 squares at the upper left. You could breathe fresh air while covering your shoulders and tucking the two adjacent squares under the shoulder. If your nose gets cold, you could always take the hanging square and place it over your nose, and all would be fun as what you posted, comfortable too! mmmm.... good to be here after a birthday party of a friend and seeing y'all cutting up! Oh, and I spent the rest of the day learning more Spanish than I needed to know, but it was fun to finally win a #1 in the league, but it had a price, so it's time to sleep now after using my brain for 4 hours straight.   Have a great week, all!


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 21, 2022)

Hossfly said:


>






I kinda' like my secretary...

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Dajjal (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Hossfly (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 22, 2022)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 22, 2022)

Off to bed with me. But this was the sunset over the Sandias tonight. The camera is actually facing east, but the clouds catch the color from the sunset. Unusual shade and the photo doesn't do it justice.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Hossfly (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Hossfly (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## _Alexa_ (Aug 24, 2022)

Good Morning Everyone   time for Coffee


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 24, 2022)

_Alexa_ said:


> Good Morning Everyone   time for Coffee


Good morning Alexa and welcome back.  Just after noon here in NM and we're done with coffee today, but sometimes I wish we were still young enough to drink it all day like we used to.


----------



## _Alexa_ (Aug 25, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning Alexa and welcome back.  Just after noon here in NM and we're done with coffee today, but sometimes I wish we were still young enough to drink it all day like we used to.


Good Morning, Foxfyre, and thank you for the great welcome .  i got my support worker today taking me to a social group in main town , normally don't go into main town, too busy for me sometimes , not been there for a while, just hope i don't take a panic attack.


----------



## beautress (Aug 25, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Off to bed with me. But this was the sunset over the Sandias tonight. The camera is actually facing east, but the clouds catch the color from the sunset. Unusual shade and the photo doesn't do it justice.
> 
> View attachment 685650


Your picture is amazing, Foxfyre! I love it.

I spent half of my night online with reimaging people. My computer has been "uncooperative" lately . The Reimage staff found the very worst hackers all over my computer. I may be going offline for a few days in order to have my computer reviewed by a local expert who can complete getting the worrisome hackers off my back. I'm not sure yet who to contact locally, but will be back as soon as my little hacker vacation is over. I may finish this day off here until I figure out safer ways to fix my problems with hackers. Be careful of hackers, all.  My best regards to all of you, beautress.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 25, 2022)

beautress said:


> Your picture is amazing, Foxfyre! I love it.
> 
> I spent half of my night online with reimaging people. My computer has been "uncooperative" lately . The Reimage staff found the very worst hackers all over my computer. I may be going offline for a few days in order to have my computer reviewed by a local expert who can complete getting the worrisome hackers off my back. I'm not sure yet who to contact locally, but will be back as soon as my little hacker vacation is over. I may finish this day off here until I figure out safer ways to fix my problems with hackers. Be careful of hackers, all.  My best regards to all of you, beautress.


What antivirus program are you using Beautress?  We have Norton with Lifelock but it's fairly expensive.  We've never had a problem using Avast free virus protection. If you want a little more the annual subscription for the premium isn't bad.  Malwarebytes freeware is good too and also offers a reasonable premium version.


----------



## beautress (Aug 25, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> What antivirus program are you using Beautress?  We have Norton with Lifelock but it's fairly expensive.  We've never had a problem using Avast free virus protection. If you want a little more the annual subscription for the premium isn't bad.  Malwarebytes freeware is good too and also offers a reasonable premium version.


Norton without lifelock. When they sold the basic plan, they didn't tell me they had at least another 12 opportunities to have better protection. Their claim was that my one-year prescription would protect my computer. It didn't even come close. Thanks to my bank, my identity wasn't stolen. Yesterday, my computer was so slow I couldn't complete a 10-minute quiz on my language learning site in less than 2 hours. I left there in frustration after being unable to answer one question in under 35 minutes. I spent half the night with a reimage(?) pro who help Norton customers like me who are on a fixed income and can't pay another cent for "protection" with an annual property tax that is well over $7,000 and is due at the end of December. I haven't bought Christmas presents for 5 years because I have to pay taxes or get in trouble with the local authorities who merely increase taxes and decrease homesteading agreements so they can get raises every year to keep up with inflation. I'm not saying that's right or wrong, it's just that the hostility there is in some websites doesn't help the economy when too many factors are uncertain. There are no secrets any more, and just because I have tax money saved back for the next 15 years is interpreted as a goldmine by unscrupulous online thefts, and my bank is pretty certain that it's me who's responsible for making the kind of mistakes electronic pickpockets can easily take advantage of. I have no idea of what to do except to go offline and disconnect my computer and connected telephone when I do. They can get you if they know your information, and they share it with other deceivers who think they are entitled to other people's nest eggs that took a lifetime of saving to have for security in old age. There's no way out. States will not change driver's license numbers, the Feds will not change social security numbers, merchants will not drop customer addresses, and all that information is being mined by super-geniuses of online knowledge who may not realize their bosses are collecting from everyone due to their expertise on the information highway. So, I'm online for shorter times and will be here for very short times, and my time's up for today because of this long explanation. I just love ya'll friends here in the coffee shop and hope everyone is smarter than me and don't get your information spread around by unscrupulous and skilled masters of chiconery. Have a lovely evening. I'm gonna crochet because It makes me happy to create something no one else has, even if my average article takes thirty to 100 hours apiece. I'll make an effort to be back once in a while. 💋 Mwah to yer faces!


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 25, 2022)

beautress said:


> Norton without lifelock. When they sold the basic plan, they didn't tell me they had at least another 12 opportunities to have better protection. Their claim was that my one-year prescription would protect my computer. It didn't even come close. Thanks to my bank, my identity wasn't stolen. Yesterday, my computer was so slow I couldn't complete a 10-minute quiz on my language learning site in less than 2 hours. I left there in frustration after being unable to answer one question in under 35 minutes. I spent half the night with a reimage(?) pro who help Norton customers like me who are on a fixed income and can't pay another cent for "protection" with an annual property tax that is well over $7,000 and is due at the end of December. I haven't bought Christmas presents for 5 years because I have to pay taxes or get in trouble with the local authorities who merely increase taxes and decrease homesteading agreements so they can get raises every year to keep up with inflation. I'm not saying that's right or wrong, it's just that the hostility there is in some websites doesn't help the economy when too many factors are uncertain. There are no secrets any more, and just because I have tax money saved back for the next 15 years is interpreted as a goldmine by unscrupulous online thefts, and my bank is pretty certain that it's me who's responsible for making the kind of mistakes electronic pickpockets can easily take advantage of. I have no idea of what to do except to go offline and disconnect my computer and connected telephone when I do. They can get you if they know your information, and they share it with other deceivers who think they are entitled to other people's nest eggs that took a lifetime of saving to have for security in old age. There's no way out. States will not change driver's license numbers, the Feds will not change social security numbers, merchants will not drop customer addresses, and all that information is being mined by super-geniuses of online knowledge who may not realize their bosses are collecting from everyone due to their expertise on the information highway. So, I'm online for shorter times and will be here for very short times, and my time's up for today because of this long explanation. I just love ya'll friends here in the coffee shop and hope everyone is smarter than me and don't get your information spread around by unscrupulous and skilled masters of chiconery. Have a lovely evening. I'm gonna crochet because It makes me happy to create something no one else has, even if my average article takes thirty to 100 hours apiece. I'll make an effort to be back once in a while. 💋 Mwah to yer faces!


Norton is rated #1 or #2 by ALL the top sites evaluating these programs if you keep it updated. Those representing their competitors will of course rate them down. So I don't think your problem is Norton but hopefully a reputable computer service can figure it out for you.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 26, 2022)

Okay, starting to do some research on possibly changing my living situation.  Starting to wonder if I can afford to properly maintain my house and yard, not to mention my physical limitations.
So here's what I'm thinking, finish fixing up everything I have started but not finished, sell the house and get rid of 90% of everything I own.  Buy a travel trailer and live in it full time most likely parked permanently in a RV park.  Anyone have any experience with that?


----------



## beautress (Aug 26, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, starting to do some research on possibly changing my living situation.  Starting to wonder if I can afford to properly maintain my house and yard, not to mention my physical limitations.
> So here's what I'm thinking, finish fixing up everything I have started but not finished, sell the house and get rid of 90% of everything I own.  Buy a travel trailer and live in it full time most likely parked permanently in a RV park.  Anyone have any experience with that?


Your future neighbors may be closer and noisier than they are now. But don't mind me. Neighborhoods make me feel too close for comfort. But, it sounds like fun if you're a gregarious guy! I think you will have fun that way. I might change doctors, though. A doctor who specializes in physical limitations could help you overcome them. You'll be on my prayer list for strengthening. Things that were impossible 10 years ago can be fixed lately with methods unknown back then. Medicine seems to be on target for demolishing yesteryear's walls. 👍


----------



## beautress (Aug 26, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Off to bed with me. But this was the sunset over the Sandias tonight. The camera is actually facing east, but the clouds catch the color from the sunset. Unusual shade and the photo doesn't do it justice.
> 
> View attachment 685650


Wow! That's a most beautiful end to a summer's day, Foxfyre! I'm glad you shared it. If that isn't nature's diversity, I don't know what is. 🌄🌸🌆


----------



## beautress (Aug 26, 2022)

If you have a boring choring, this will bring tranquillity, and you can even put it on another tab if your debate is a little rough, this is a lovely reminder that politics aren't everything. It lasts for almost 12 hours. It's on the third hour. It sure had a nice effect on Miss Up and Att'em Songie (my puppy who is now likely expecting her first litter.)

​


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 26, 2022)

beautress said:


> Wow! That's a most beautiful end to a summer's day, Foxfyre! I'm glad you shared it. If that isn't nature's diversity, I don't know what is. 🌄🌸🌆


Here's one similar picture I took a couple of years ago.  Note that everything has an orange tint to it and the picture doesn't do it justice, it's much more intense than the photo shows.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 26, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, starting to do some research on possibly changing my living situation.  Starting to wonder if I can afford to properly maintain my house and yard, not to mention my physical limitations.
> So here's what I'm thinking, finish fixing up everything I have started but not finished, sell the house and get rid of 90% of everything I own.  Buy a travel trailer and live in it full time most likely parked permanently in a RV park.  Anyone have any experience with that?


My sister and brother-in-law tried it without selling their primary residence. They returned to their primary residence fairly quickly. Our best friends in Perryton TX also tried it without selling their primary residence and they also found it too confining after awhile and returned home.  But that was two people forced into a more confining physical situation and one person might have a different experience. And if you don't give yourself the alternative as they did, maybe it could work.

Hombre and I still have a mortgage but because we did a re-fi when interest rates were at rock bottom our mortgage, utilities, insurance, and maintenance costs are less than we could rent a nice much smaller apartment.  I think the national averages for RV park rental in a decent park run about $600/mo rent plus utilities. Full timers RV insurance last time we looked was over $1000/year and RV's also have to be maintained and stuff breaks. But no yard maintenance. However if having space to do your hobbies and such is important, that might be harder in the smaller confines of an RV.

I think if you think you would want a permanent spot in an RV park, a more affordable, less risky way to downsize is maybe look into a 55+ mobile home park like Albuquerque Meadows. They have mobile homes for sale under $100,000, it's safe, well maintained, little or no yard work plus you have the pool, clubhouse, etc., close to restaurants and shopping, and I-25 is right there to get to Gibson and the VA. Just an idea.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 26, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> My sister and brother-in-law tried it without selling their primary residence. They returned to their primary residence fairly quickly. Our best friends in Perryton TX also tried it without selling their primary residence and they also found it too confining after awhile and returned home.  But that was two people forced into a more confining physical situation and one person might have a different experience. And if you don't give yourself the alternative as they did, maybe it could work.
> 
> Hombre and I still have a mortgage but because we did a re-fi when interest rates were at rock bottom our mortgage, utilities, insurance, and maintenance costs are less than we could rent a nice much smaller apartment.  I think the national averages for RV park rental in a decent park run about $600/mo rent plus utilities. Full timers RV insurance last time we looked was over $1000/year and RV's also have to be maintained and stuff breaks. But no yard maintenance. However if having space to do your hobbies and such is important, that might be harder in the smaller confines of an RV.
> 
> I think if you think you would want a permanent spot in an RV park, a more affordable, less risky way to downsize is maybe look at a 55 and older mobile home park like Albuquerque Meadows. They have mobile homes for sale under $100,000, it's safe, well maintained, little or no yard work plus you have the pool, clubhouse, etc. and you would be really close to I-40 to get to the VA.  Just an idea.


That is the other idea I've been tossing around.  The potential problem there is what are the monthly fees to the mobile home park added to the monthly mortgage?  Matter of fact this is looking like a better alternative.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 26, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> That is the other idea I've been tossing around.  The potential problem there is what are the monthly fees to the mobile home park added to the monthly mortgage?


The Meadows is pretty expensive. I think $700/month plus utilities? But if you have enough equity in your home to buy one of their mobiles outright--and they don't cost much more than and possibly less than a nice 5th wheel--it is still affordable housing for most.  Again that RV park will cost $400 to $600 a month minimum without all the amenities.

The average rental for a 2 bedroom apartment in Albuquerque is roughly $1,200 plus utilities, and that's not for a really nice place. And you do want enough space to enjoy your hobbies and some guilty pleasures. The Meadows is by no means the only choice. It's just one we're familiar with and the folks we know who have lived there loved it.

The Vineyard is another popular 55+ mobile home park and the space rental is under $500/month. There are no doubt others.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 26, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> The Meadows is pretty expensive. I think $700/month plus utilities? But if you have enough equity in your home to buy one of their mobiles outright--and they don't cost much more than and possibly less than a nice 5th wheel--it is still affordable housing for most.  Again that RV park will cost $400 to $600 a month minimum without all the amenities.
> 
> The average rental for a 2 bedroom apartment in Albuquerque is roughly $1,200 plus utilities, and that's not for a really nice place. And you do want enough space to enjoy your hobbies and some guilty pleasures. The Meadows is by no means the only choice. It's just one we're familiar with and the folks we know who have lived there loved it.
> 
> The Vineyard is another popular mobile home park and the space rental is under $500/month. There are no doubt others.


Unfortunately the equity in this house so far may be from $20 - $30K though being an older house with one bathroom and the original kitchen might only be $10K if I'm lucky.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 26, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> Unfortunately the equity in this house so far may be from $20 - $30K though being an older house with one bathroom and the original kitchen might only be $10K if I'm lucky.


Tough call. The economy is so crappy for home buyers and sellers right now due to the higher interest rates, might be better to hold on if you can until things get better? I'm probably not the best person to advise on this.  From what I've read recently, it is a seller's market. Maybe your home is worth more than you think it is? I think mortgage interest is at 5% now, not exorbitantly higher than two years ago, but higher. And may rise more.  Again maybe I'm not the best person to advise?

I think the 20 yr mortgage payment on a $50k 20-year mobile home is a little over $300/month.  And you would have the lot rental and utilities on top of that.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 26, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Tough call. The economy is so crappy for home buyers and sellers right now due to the higher interest rates, might be better to hold on if you can until things get better? I'm probably not the best person to advise on this.  From what I've read recently, it is a seller's market. Maybe your home is worth more than you think it is?


Right now I'm just mulling it over, doing research so no decision to be made anytime soon, heck maybe for another couple of years.  I also have been considering moving back up to Colorado Springs but it's even more expensive up there so that's probably a no go.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 26, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> Right now I'm just mulling it over, doing research so no decision to be made anytime soon, heck maybe for another couple of years.  I also have been considering moving back up to Colorado Springs but it's even more expensive up there so that's probably a no go.





Ringel05 said:


> Right now I'm just mulling it over, doing research so no decision to be made anytime soon, heck maybe for another couple of years.  I also have been considering moving back up to Colorado Springs but it's even more expensive up there so that's probably a no go.


I'm sure you'll think it all through and make the best decision for you. I like the idea of you living here. But in truth, there are a lot cheaper places to live than Albuquerque or Colorado Springs.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 26, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> I'm sure you'll think it all through and make the best decision for you. I like the idea of you living here. But in truth, there are a lot cheaper places to live than Albuquerque or Colorado Springs.


True but one thing I have to keep in mind is the availability of VA medical centers or good medical accessibility if there are no VA medical centers nearby.  The VA will pay for medical if access to any VA facility is remote.  Also some VA medical centers aren't worth even going to and some that are are so overworked it's hard to get in in a timely manner.

I also looked up the least expensive places to retire out west......  Believe it or not one they list is Santa Fe............  Really?


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 26, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> True but one thing I have to keep in mind is the availability of VA medical centers or good medical accessibility if there are no VA medical centers nearby.  The VA will pay for medical if access to any VA facility is remote.  Also some VA medical centers aren't worth even going to and some that are are so overworked it's hard to get in in a timely manner.
> 
> I also looked up the least expensive places to retire out west......  Believe it or not one they list is Santa Fe............  Really?


Holy cow. I think you need a different list.  El Paso shows to be one of the least expensive cities but you've already experienced that. And I agree, having access to good medical is critical when we get to a certain age.


----------



## beautress (Aug 26, 2022)

A little bird told me..... some pretty cute corny bird jokes:

1. This one is just ducky:
Q. What's the favorite food of ducks?

A: Quackers in soup.

*****
2. Why are chickens and turkeys considered the best dancers of all bird species?

A: Because they're poultry in motion.

*****
3. Why did Mozart sell all his chickens?

A: Because he got tired of them calling "Bach, Bach, Bach, Bach-Bach" all the time.

*****
4. Which bird movie got nominated for the Oscars?

A: "The Lord of the Wings"

5. What do you tell a sick bird?

A: "Get proper tweetment!"

6. What's a sure-fire way to keep birds of a feather in a flock?

A: "Use velcrow."

7. Why would birds get a new $60,000 electric car faster than humans?

A. Because, no matter what the price, they can always make a deposit on a new car.

8. Why do birds fly south in the fall?

A: Because it's too far to walk.

9. What is the favorite salad topping for large black birds?

A: "Crowtons."

10. What foreign language do birds who dwell in a boat-filled bay like the best?

A: "Port-u-geese."

Thank you for tolerating my pretty bad bird humor.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 26, 2022)

beautress said:


> A little bird told me..... some pretty cute corny bird jokes:
> 
> 1. This one is just ducky:
> Q. What's the favorite food of ducks?
> ...



O.K., you!  Bedtime. Say good night.


----------



## beautress (Aug 26, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> Right now I'm just mulling it over, doing research so no decision to be made anytime soon, heck maybe for another couple of years.  I also have been considering moving back up to Colorado Springs but it's even more expensive up there so that's probably a no go.


They say Padre Island is pretty nice all year-around. Oh, except not in hurricane season. *sigh*


----------



## beautress (Aug 26, 2022)

Hossfly said:


> O.K., you!  Bedtime. Say good night.


Good night hawk! Translation: awrk, awrk, awrk!


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 26, 2022)

That was a good diner.  Made brown sugar glazed carrots and pecans.


----------



## Oddball (Aug 27, 2022)

beautress said:


> A little bird told me..... some pretty cute corny bird jokes:
> 
> 1. This one is just ducky:
> Q. What's the favorite food of ducks?
> ...


----------



## Oddball (Aug 27, 2022)

Saturday morning!

Can't  sing without a string.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 28, 2022)

Waxing philosophical this morning.  Human beings have had coughs for any number of reasons such as allergies, a temporary irritation in the throat, swallowing a mouthful of water awkwardly, etc. etc. etc.  But though issues of COVID seem to be a lot less with the general population lately, I think the pandemic may have reactive effects on us for some time.  When I saw this meme I had to laugh because it is so true.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## beautress (Aug 28, 2022)

Go to Sunday Services jokes... thanks, Reader's Digest.
​This priest decided to skip church one sunday morning and go play golf​He told his assistant that he wasn't feeling well. He drove to a golf course in another city, so nobody would know him.​He teed off on the first hole. A huge gust of wind caught his ball, carried is an extra hundred yards and dropped it right in the hole, for a 450 yard hole in one.​An angel looked at God and said "What'd you do that for?" God smiled and said "Who's he going to tell?"​



​A farmer moved into town​After getting settled in the new town, a farmer went to church for the first time. He found that the people in the church gossiped and shunned him for his poor appearance. After the service, the preacher went to the farmer and told him that "In this town, we get dressed up for church."​"But I am but a humble farmer with no better clothes than these. What shall I do?"​"Pray to God" the priest replied. "He will tell you what to do."​​The next week the farmer came back to church wearing different clothes, but they were no better than the other set of clothes he had on before. The priest interrupted the service to berate the farmer.​"Didn't I tell you to ask God what to wear to come here?"​"Yes sir you did."​"And did you do that?"​"Yes sir I did."​"And what did God tell you to wear?"​"Well to be honest father, he didn't know. He said he's never been in this church before."​​Dead or Alive?​"If I sold my house and my car, had a big garage sale, and gave all my money to the church, would I get into heaven?" a teacher asked the children in her Sunday school class.​"No!" the children all answered.​​"If I cleaned the church every day, mowed the yard, and kept everything neat and tidy, would I get into heaven?"​Again the answer was, "No!"​​"Well," she continued, "then how can I get to heaven?"​A five-year-old boy shouted out, "You gotta be dead!"​​“What’s wrong, Bubba?” asked the pastor.​"I need you to pray for my hearing," said Bubba. The Pastor put his hands on Bubba's ears and prayed. when he was done, he asked, "So how's your hearing?"  "I don't know," said Bubba, "it isn't until next Tuesday."​​​


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Aug 28, 2022)

beautress said:


> Good to see you Lumpy.


Thank You .. always smiles and hugs for you Lady Beautress ...


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 29, 2022)

Hossfly, I think I've finally found someone who loves coffee more than I do.  

It's PEACH SEASON!!!!  The peaches this year are so big and sweet and juicy.  It's just amazing.  One of the grocery chains in Canada sells "Ontario peach ice cream".  It's very good, but not as good as the fresh Niagara peaches.  A gentleman from Georgia was here during peach season and said "We have good peaches in Georgia, but they can't compare to your peaches".  

It's been so wonderful to have a summer with events.  For the past two years there have been no concerts, no summer festivals, and no fall fairs.  When the CNE (Canadian National Exhibition) opened in Toronto, I nearly cried.  That was always a big event for our summer.  

I spent part of last week at my daughter's house.  When I returned home, Miss Kitty was nowhere to be found.  I checked with my cat sitter and he confirmed she had escaped.  She returned home shortly after I arrived and was quite "catty" about been locked out and nobody letting her in.

Don has been my cat sitter for 6 years, and his one rule is that the cats stay indoors while he's looking after them.  Nothing bad is going to happen to them on his watch.  But Miss Kitty is very fast and very determined to get out in the nice weather.  She is fiercely independent and has jumped out of a second floor window, onto the roof of the neighbour's deck, to get out, if I don't open that door.  I'm surprised he's managed to keep her indoors for the past 18 months, especially when I was in hospital for 2 weeks straight.

My Tribunal Hearing is coming up on September 8th.  Time to get my evidence submitted.  This is the one where I go after the Landlord for his failure to maintain.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## mamooth (Aug 29, 2022)

I had the adblocker off for this site, to help the board earn some money.

Then I saw the ad with the person whose eye has been replaced by a lamprey mouth. It was on every page. Twice. For days running. And it's gross and disturbing.

Adblocker back on.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 29, 2022)

mamooth said:


> I had the adblocker off for this site, to help the board earn some money.
> 
> Then I saw the ad with the person whose eye has been replaced by a lamprey mouth. It was on every page. Twice. For days running. And it's gross and disturbing.
> 
> Adblocker back on.


Yeah. I prefer to contribute a bit every year in appreciation for USMB keeping this site going, and I hope it is enough to offset blocking the ads.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 29, 2022)

And I hope everybody is having a great Monday afternoon. I just returned from the kitchen where I was doing some preliminary preparation for our supper--we have an early supper instead of a late dinner here--and thought you should know:


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Hossfly (Aug 29, 2022)

Dragonlady


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Dajjal (Aug 30, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> And I hope everybody is having a great Monday afternoon. I just returned from the kitchen where I was doing some preliminary preparation for our supper--we have an early supper instead of a late dinner here--and thought you should know:
> 
> View attachment 688890


You can get jar openers from Amazon.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 30, 2022)

Dajjal said:


> You can get jar openers from Amazon.


I have plenty thanks.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 31, 2022)

Hossfly said:


> View attachment 689484


Ain't it the truth?  But my computer gurus tell me that it does at least slow down the hackers using automated equipment trying to access our computers.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## Hossfly (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## Dajjal (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## beautress (Sep 2, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> Here's one similar picture I took a couple of years ago.  Note that everything has an orange tint to it and the picture doesn't do it justice, it's much more intense than the photo shows.
> 
> View attachment 687307


Wow. That looks like a Heaven on earth that would be hard to part with, Mr. Ringel.


----------



## beautress (Sep 2, 2022)

Just wanted to say "hi" but I have to take a prescription for my swollen feet. I forgot to take it this morning. And it's been a long day. Hope everyone is having a good weekend. I'm so tired I could oversleep and miss morning services. Hugs to all who are getting well or need a pat on the back.  Thanks for all the good times we've had here 
And sleep well, all who are tired. Good night, happy weekend, good health and best wishes for a great next week!  I'm headed upstairs..


----------



## beautress (Sep 2, 2022)

Dajjal said:


>


That bird would make a fine policeman!


----------



## Dragonlady (Sep 2, 2022)

We didn't get to the race track this month due to bad weather, but we have definite plans to go on September 13th, regardless of the weather.  Canada has it's own Triple Crown, and September 13th is the Prince of Wales Stake, the 2nd Jewel in the Canadian Triple Crown.  

The Queens Plate (1st race) was run in Toronto last weekend.  It was won by a superfilly named Moira, who won the Woodbine Oaks by 10 lengths.  She was the only filly in the Plate, and she beat the boys by 12 lengths going away.  The Prince of Wales is 13/16 of a mile. 

Aside from the fact that this big race is being held on a Tuesday Afternoon which is odd, I've been trying to talk my friend into getting all dressed up with fancy hats for the race.  I've always wanted to do this.  It's one of the few bucket list things I've wanted to do all my life that I'm still physically capable of doing.  Kathy's not keen.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Oddball (Sep 3, 2022)

Saturday morning!

A great day fro music lovers.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 3, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> We didn't get to the race track this month due to bad weather, but we have definite plans to go on September 13th, regardless of the weather.  Canada has it's own Triple Crown, and September 13th is the Prince of Wales Stake, the 2nd Jewel in the Canadian Triple Crown.
> 
> The Queens Plate (1st race) was run in Toronto last weekend.  It was won by a superfilly named Moira, who won the Woodbine Oaks by 10 lengths.  She was the only filly in the Plate, and she beat the boys by 12 lengths going away.  The Prince of Wales is 13/16 of a mile.
> 
> Aside from the fact that this big race is being held on a Tuesday Afternoon which is odd, I've been trying to talk my friend into getting all dressed up with fancy hats for the race.  I've always wanted to do this.  It's one of the few bucket list things I've wanted to do all my life that I'm still physically capable of doing.  Kathy's not keen.


We have had horse racing here in Albuquerque and Santa Fe Downs is just 50 miles away. And Ruidoso Downs, about 3 hours away was a favorite destination to get away from summer heat years ago. But we always went with my mom--she loved the horse races--and my sister and brother-in-law who also went often. (We all were miminum betters so even if our horses came in last, it was an inexpensive afternoon) 

My sister even sometimes played piano for tips at the Jockey Club in Santa Fe and would make several hundred dollars--slightly tipsy race aficionados apparently tip really good .  After mom died though it just wasn't as much fun and after my brother-in-law passed we stopped going altogether. But I hope you get to cross that special event off your bucket list.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 3, 2022)

Hmm ! I see a couple of my tweets are unavailable Oh well, at least they got seen before they disappeared..


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 3, 2022)

I had dinner last night with two good female friends one retired, one still working. They are both great people and wonderful Moms but I was struck by how much their lives revolve around their daughters. The one that's still working just entered her daughter at Michigan. I asked if she is getting any sort of scholarship money and she said Yes 10 thousand a year. I said oh great! She said not so great, annual costs for her daughter attending will be 60 thousand per year AFTER the scholarship deduction!! And she is getting a music degree. This woman is an incredibly bright engineer but she will be working for at least 10 more years to pay this off. 

 My other friend has a daughter and grand daughter and she spends a good part of her week picking up and dropping off or watching the grand daughter. She also gives her money for rent and incidentals. I said that seems like a lot to put on you and she agreed but said "what am I going to do, she makes bad decisions I have to help her". 

 I really like and respect these women but in both cases I think they are enabling their daughters to take advantage of them. I also know that they are not unique, my wife has 4 sisters and each does way more than they should for their adult kids IMO.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 3, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> I had dinner last night with two good female friends one retired, one still working. They are both great people and wonderful Moms but I was struck by how much their lives revolve around their daughters. The one that's still working just entered her daughter at Michigan. I asked if she is getting any sort of scholarship money and she said Yes 10 thousand a year. I said oh great! She said not so great, annual costs for her daughter attending will be 60 thousand per year AFTER the scholarship deduction!! And she is getting a music degree. This woman is an incredibly bright engineer but she will be working for at least 10 more years to pay this off.
> 
> My other friend has a daughter and grand daughter and she spends a good part of her week picking up and dropping off or watching the grand daughter. She also gives her money for rent and incidentals. I said that seems like a lot to put on you and she agreed but said "what am I going to do, she makes bad decisions I have to help her".
> 
> I really like and respect these women but in both cases I think they are enabling their daughters to take advantage of them. I also know that they are not unique, my wife has 4 sisters and each does way more than they should for their adult kids IMO.


Until you've been a parent, it is difficult to understand why a responsible, intelligent mom or dad will enable irresponsibility on the part of their offspring, but sooner or later we all do it. We're torn between wanting them to love us to worrying about them or us being harmed by the consequences of those 'bad decisions' to knowing that as long as they don't suffer the consequences, they'll never learn.  It becomes a real tightrope walking act at times.

And some really do receive personal gratification in being part of the lives of their adult children and grandchildren. I suppose no two of us are alike. I was always proud that my children did become responsible adults. But in all honesty, it took awhile. And I recall those times my mom helped me when I was still pretty young and a bit 'needy' at times.

But somehow we all seem to survive all of it.


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 3, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Until you've been a parent, it is difficult to understand why a responsible, intelligent mom or dad will enable irresponsibility on the part of their offspring, but sooner or later we all do it. We're torn between wanting them to love us to worrying about being harmed by the consequences of those 'bad decisions' to knowing that as long as they don't suffer the consequences, they'll never learn.  It becomes a real tightrope walking act at times.
> 
> And some really do receive personal gratification in being part of the lives of their adult children and grandchildren. I suppose no two of us are alike. I was always proud that my children did become responsible adults. But in all honesty, it took awhile. And I recall those times my mom helped me when I was still pretty young and a bit 'needy' at times.
> 
> But somehow we all seem to survive all of it.


I agree and my wife and I raised two children. We certainly provided for all of their needs including college costs but we insisted they study hard, get scholarships and get degrees that would lead to good jobs. And they held up their end of the bargain well and they are both independent. That's the difference, my two friends are both frustrated because there doesn't appear to be an end to the dependency.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 3, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> I agree and my wife and I raised two children. We certainly provided for all of their needs including college costs but we insisted they study hard, get scholarships and get degrees that would lead to good jobs. And they held up their end of the bargain well and they are both independent. That's the difference, my two friends are both frustrated because there doesn't appear to be an end to the dependency.


I've seen that as well and it is unfortunate. Our kids weren't given a choice as to whether they would go to college. They just knew it was expected of them and didn't question it. Both are now high earning professionals. But they also were required to pay their way as much as was reasonable and were expected to do their part in their success.  But if your kids never did a dumb thing and you decided not to make them suffer the consequences, I think they and you are probably the exception more than the rule.


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 3, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> I've seen that as well and it is unfortunate. Our kids weren't given a choice as to whether they would go to college. They just knew it was expected of them and didn't question it. Both are now high earning professionals. But they also were required to pay their way as much as was reasonable and were expected to do their part in their success.  But if your kids never did a dumb thing and you decided not to make them suffer the consequences, I think they and you are probably the exception more than the rule.


It sounds like we had similar expectations and outcomes with our kids.   I wasn't trying to say I'm better than them or my kids are great and theirs are bad. I'm saying I wish my friends were not so willing to continue to support their daughters to the degree that they do. It is clearly a hardship and stressful on both of them and they were not shy about saying so.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 3, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> It sounds like we had similar expectations and outcomes with our kids.   I wasn't trying to say I'm better than them or my kids are great and theirs are bad. I'm saying I wish my friends were not so willing to continue to support their daughters to the degree that they do. It is clearly a hardship and stressful on both of them and they were not shy about saying so.


Oh, I know. I didn't mean to sound critical or defensive. I feel the same way about others when I see their kids taking advantage of them to everybody's detriment.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Hossfly (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Hossfly (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 4, 2022)

Good night, afternoon, morning wherever you are darlinks. I really do love you guys. May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here.

Harper, the inspiration for the vigil list.
Kat for wellness
Nosmo King for healing and health & wholeness.
Big Black Dog for the very best treatment and outcome for the rest of his days.
Dragonlady almost done with recovery from knee surgery.
Gracie for solutions and peace.
Mindful's daughter fighting COVID.
Hombre & Foxfyre's son for continued wellness.

And we keep the light on so others who have been away can find their way back and we hope they will.

*And for all of us who need this advice, and that would include me:*


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 5, 2022)

Good morning... In Austria it is 8 am


----------



## _Alexa_ (Sep 5, 2022)

Good Morning (just morning)   11.43 am  i hope you are all well


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 5, 2022)

Well I didn't get here for the good morning crew. It is now 6:30 p.m. in the Mountain Daylight Zone and I'm trying to muster up the will to get the trash out. Nothing on TV tonight so will comb through our movie collection for something to watch later.

And so far the cooler September weather we were hoping for isn't materializing. High 80s and low 90s lately and in the near future. 91 degrees f at our house right now.

And, for what it's worth:


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 6, 2022)

Now the time is 11:50 p.m. and I'm beginning to wind down.  That movie I dug out of our movie collection was one recommended by Twitter friends this afternoon: "The Fifth Element" with Bruce Willis that everybody commenting described as their favorite. I had never seen it for whatever reason, but at some point we had acquired it, so I decided tonight was the night.

Hombre and I couldn't finish it. It's sort of the sci-fi version of "Airplane" but wasn't as well done. I'm sure many are entertained by it, but maybe another time when we're in a different mood.

So good night darlinks.  I'll have a better movie review next time.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 6, 2022)

I just became aware that our dear friend Ridgerunner passed away about three weeks ago. Hossfly has posted a tribute to him in the Announcement section. He was such a special member of the Coffee Shop and we will miss him.

And I just learned that this past weekend that we've lost our dear friend and Coffee Shop guardian angel Kat who had serious medical issues and has been on our vigil list for months. She and I go back together many years and I will miss her terribly.

Of grave concern are our friends Nosmoking and BigBlackDog, also long long time and active members of the Coffee Shop. BBD no longer seems to appear on the USMB roster. The last conversation I had with Nosmo was late spring.  Both had very serious medical problems.

The pain of losing our friends and loved ones is worth all the good times, love and caring that they gave us. But I wish it wasn't so hard.


----------



## _Alexa_ (Sep 6, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> I just became aware that our dear friend Ridgerunner passed away about three weeks ago. Hossfly has posted a tribute to him in the Announcement section. He was such a special member of the Coffee Shop and we will miss him.
> 
> And I just learned that this past weekend that we've lost our dear friend and Coffee Shop guardian angel Kat who had serious medical issues and has been on our vigil list for months. She and I go back together many years and I will miss her terribly.
> 
> ...


They are always with us in some form , whether angels or part of the universe, watching over us in a good place .   Even just remembered and loved by us,


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## Dragonlady (Sep 7, 2022)

Hossfly said:


> View attachment 692269



Americano.  Americano is a plain "cup of coffee".  But because they call it Americano, it still costs $3.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 7, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> I just became aware that our dear friend Ridgerunner passed away about three weeks ago. Hossfly has posted a tribute to him in the Announcement section. He was such a special member of the Coffee Shop and we will miss him.
> 
> And I just learned that this past weekend that we've lost our dear friend and Coffee Shop guardian angel Kat who had serious medical issues and has been on our vigil list for months. She and I go back together many years and I will miss her terribly.
> 
> ...


I just posted the notice of Kat's passing in the Announcement section if any would like to post a tribute.




__





						Zone1 - Our beloved friend and moderator Kat has passed.
					

It is with great sadness that I report that Kat, a friend to all of us, my personal friend, a dedicated USMB moderator, and one that has touched so many of our lives in a positive way passed on Saturday morning, September 4, 2022.  She will be greatly missed.  Our prayers and thoughts are with...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 7, 2022)

Good night, afternoon, morning wherever you are darlinks. I really do love you guys. May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here.

Harper, the inspiration for the vigil list.
Nosmo King for healing and health & wholeness.
Big Black Dog for the very best treatment and outcome for the rest of his days.
Dragonlady almost done with recovery from knee surgery.
Gracie for solutions and peace.
Mindful's daughter fighting COVID.
Hombre & Foxfyre's son for continued wellness.

And we keep the light on so others who have been away can find their way back and we hope they will.

*And we bid farewell to two of our favorite USMB members and Coffee Shoppers, Ridgerunner and Kat. Godspeed and great joy to them both.*


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Dajjal (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## _Alexa_ (Sep 8, 2022)

Good Morning Everyone 
on my second coffee of the day, i have my mental health drop in today 
i got to do a little bit of shopping  and get food for batch cooking   , I am the only person  awake  my husband Andrew and Cat Ninja is sleeping   listening to music(GOTH)


----------



## Persuader (Sep 8, 2022)

SPOOKY SPOTS AND HAYWOOD HAUNTS​


Spooky Spots and Haywood Haunts - Visit NC Smokies


----------



## Gracie (Sep 8, 2022)

I need to drop by more often. I knew about Ridgerunner, but just now found out about Kat. 

I'm just not online as much as I used to be, so I miss alot of what's going on.


----------



## beautress (Sep 8, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> I just posted the notice of Kat's passing in the Announcement section if any would like to post a tribute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so sad to hear that Kat passed. My prayers up for all her loved ones and friends who miss her.


----------



## beautress (Sep 8, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> I just became aware that our dear friend Ridgerunner passed away about three weeks ago. Hossfly has posted a tribute to him in the Announcement section. He was such a special member of the Coffee Shop and we will miss him.
> 
> And I just learned that this past weekend that we've lost our dear friend and Coffee Shop guardian angel Kat who had serious medical issues and has been on our vigil list for months. She and I go back together many years and I will miss her terribly.
> 
> ...


And I didn't know Ridgerunner had passed, too. Thanks for letting me know. I will miss him. Prayers up for his loved ones and friends who will also miss him.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 8, 2022)

Persuader said:


> SPOOKY SPOTS AND HAYWOOD HAUNTS​
> View attachment 693376Spooky Spots and Haywood Haunts - Visit NC Smokies


I love stuff like that, but then I was blessed to grow up with "Grimm's Fairy Tales', "Aesop's Fables" "Alice in Wonderland" and the great early Disney movies.

And a Twitter friend just asked for suggestions for movies to show her almost 10-yr-old son who is staying home sick today. My list:  "Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone", "Star Wars: A New Hope", "Wizard of Oz", "Polar Express" and I realized these were all fantasy movies of the type that spark creative imagination in children.

Hombre and I enjoy them all to this day.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 8, 2022)

And now Queen Elizabeth II, 96, longest reigning monarch of the United Kingdom, passed peacefully this morning (U.S. time) at Balmoral Castle in Scotland. Watching the news for the several hours before that, we knew it was imminent and her whole family was around her.

She had gone to Scotland on holiday and it was there at the castle where she mostly grew up that she passed. As Queen of England she preserved the majesty and mystique of English royalty.  Over her 70+ year tenure as Queen, beginning with Eisenhower, she formally met 12 different U.S. Presidents.  She also met Harry Truman in 1951, the year before she ascended to the throne. She never met Lyndon Johnson.

So Prince Charles is now King of England.  His full name is Charles Philip Arthur George and he could use any one of the four for his monarchal name.  If he goes with George, for instance, he would be King George VII.  It is more likely, however that he will choose to be King Charles III.

And Prince William becomes the Prince of Wales.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 8, 2022)

Gracie said:


> I need to drop by more often. I knew about Ridgerunner, but just now found out about Kat.
> 
> I'm just not online as much as I used to be, so I miss alot of what's going on.


Have been wondering how it's going for you Gracie. Have you moved?


----------



## Gracie (Sep 8, 2022)

No. Still here. Manager where I was going to move turned out to be a flake. So now I await Placerville. Up in the mountains, cooler, trees. Its a 1 to 3 year wait so I sit here and stew in my depression.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 8, 2022)

As something of an anglophile, at least the royalty aspects of the U.K., I always wondered why Phillip would not be king instead of Charles had Queen Elizabeth preceded him in death. And the short answer is that Queen Elizabeth didn't make him King but decreed that Charles would be the heir apparent to the throne.

Of interest, Elizabeth also decreed, on her 70th jubilee, that when Charles ascended the throne, Camilla would become Queen consort, meaning she would have the title of Queen but would not automatically become the monarch upon Charles death. It is assumed that the Prince of Wales would succeed his father. Which, if Camilla is still living would put her in the position of her step son and not blood relative being King.  Would she retain the title of Queen or would that go to Kate?  I don't know.

Charles won't enjoy a 70-year-reign as he himself is now 73 years old.  Nor will likely Prince William as he is now 40 years old. He won't officially become the Prince of Wales and next to ascend the throne until his father decrees him as such, but the conventional wisdom is that it will happen.  And who knows who will succeed him? I suspect it far more likely that Williams' oldest son George, now 9 years old, would be named Prince of Wales rather than Prince Harry.  But I also could be presuming wrong.

I hope they all keep the core traditions of the royal family. Maybe in the grand scheme of things all that isn't so important, but I just think some traditions just make us happy and are worth preserving.


----------



## 007 (Sep 8, 2022)

Don't even get me started on people dying. They've been dropping around here like flies, including 3 that were neighbors.

I'm down to TWO old friends here, and I've lived here since 1988. I lose them and aside from acquaintances, all my good, hang out, best friend type friends will be all gone, and I have no immediate family here either. I don't know what I'll do. I'm 67 and hate the thought of not having a single person that would be able to look in on me. Son is 90 miles away, younger sister is 70 miles away. Getting old sucks, and watching all your friends die off isn't any better.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 8, 2022)

007 said:


> Don't even get me started on people dying. They've been dropping around here like flies, including 3 that were neighbors.
> 
> I'm down to TWO old friends here, and I've lived here since 1988. I lose them and aside from acquaintances, all my good, hang out, best friend type friends will be all gone, and I have no immediate family here either. I don't know what I'll do. I'm 67 and hate the thought of not having a single person that would be able to look in on me. Son is 90 miles away, younger sister is 70 miles away. Getting old sucks, and watching all your friends die off isn't any better.


All you say is true, but gee I'm happy to hear from you even if you are a bit grumpy today, friend.    Have been wondering how you are.  I know too well the syndrome of our world shrinking as we get older.  I look at my Aunt Betty who will be 96 next month and she is the last living member of her large family. I think she might have two cousins left but not sure about that and they aren't in touch. She has one friend left who lives in Houston so of course visiting back and forth isn't in the cards. Hombre and I look at our respective class lists and more of our high school classmates are gone than are still with us.

But life is still good if stressful at times, and we can choose to be happy most of the time I think. I hope you're well and looking forward to the glorious fall colors in your locale.


----------



## Dragonlady (Sep 8, 2022)

The Hearing is done.  60 days to the decision.

The Hearing was brutal.  They lied, early and often.  When one lie failed, they tried another one, all while calling ME a liar.  I expected this from my Landlord.  He is the most dishonest person I've ever had the misfortune of dealing with.  I expected better from his lawyer.  

When the Adjudicator questioned their lies, and asked for particulars and dates they were denied entry to make repairs, they couldn't come up with one date where they had even asked for entry, so then they said the workmen were refusing to work in the unit, because of my behaviour.   The Adjudicator asked which is it, you haven't complied with the orders because you can't get in, or you haven't complied with the orders because your workers are refusing to go in.  It can't be both.

They made wild claims that I had called all kinds of people and slandered the landlord and the property, including calling the Landlord's bank.  I never called the landlord's bank, and I told the Adjudicator that.  

They said I had refused entry on multiple occasions to multiple people.  I said I refused entry on the night I came home from the hospital and that was the only time.  The didn't have dates, or who I refused entry to.  Or proof they'd contacted me to ask for entry.

The people who accuse you of lying are themselves liars.  I didn't call them liars.  I simply said "I never called Royal Bank".  They made so many claims that I had called all kinds of government authorities, and finally the Adjudicator said to me.  Who did you call?  The Electrical Safety Authority - who issued an order.  The Fire Marshall, who ordered the inspections which lead to the County Order, and Enbridge Gas, who shut off my furnace.  Just those three.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 9, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> The Hearing is done.  60 days to the decision.
> 
> The Hearing was brutal.  They lied, early and often.  When one lie failed, they tried another one, all while calling ME a liar.  I expected this from my Landlord.  He is the most dishonest person I've ever had the misfortune of dealing with.  I expected better from his lawyer.
> 
> ...


Sheesh.  So what happens next?


----------



## Mindful (Sep 9, 2022)

Nostalgic times.


----------



## Dragonlady (Sep 9, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Sheesh.  So what happens next?



We wait for the Adjudicator's verdict.  I don't think that the lies went over well Foxfyre.  This is a video hearing and I was paying attention to the adjudicator.  He was giving the Landlord's lawyer "side eye" on his claims.

I made the comment that Mr. Lawyer had never met me, never spoken to me, and to the best of my knowledge, had never set foot on the property.  For him to call me a "malicious liar", and to say conditions aren't that bad is ridiculous.  The work orders and inspection reports speak for themselves.  If LL had maintained the property there wouldn't have been any work orders.

The Adjudicator asked me if I had filed a T2 - a Tenant's claim of harassment and abuse by the Landlord, and I said "No.  I wanted to focus on the health and safety issues here."  I said that my main concern was gas leaks.  Heating season is coming and I'm afraid what happens when we all turn on our gas furnaces.

I also had a paper trail, which I started last August with my Notice letter to the Landlord of his illegal rent increases, harassment, and repairs needed, some of which I had been asking for since before I moved it.  He asked how I sent the letter - overnight express post, signature required.

They made wild claims that I had called "everyone" and badmouthed the landlord, lying about him.  I told them I called the ESA and they issued a work order over the wiring, which has been fixed, the gas company - and they issued an order for the furnace, and the Fire Marshall, to get a copy of the report on the gas leak from January, 2021.  The Fire Marshall issued the complaint that resulted in 4 carloads of inspectors descending on the building, based on the property record.  Three calls and work orders were issued by all three governmental bodies.

They said I was lying about the complaint to the County.  I filed it.  Why would the Fire Marshall file a complaint?  And then he said that the idea of 4 carloads of inspectors coming to the building was "preposterous".  The County wouldn't send all of the inspectors they had to the building.  But they did, and why would I lie about this???

They claimed they couldn't do the work because I wouldn't let anyone in.  The Adjudicator asked for the dates and times I refused entry, and who I wouldn't let in, and they immediately started saying I was "mentally unstable", and workers were quitting and refusing to go into my unit because I yelled at them.  At one point the Adjudicator said "Are you saying that the work orders haven't been complied with because she's refusing you access to the unit, or because the workers won't go into her unit because she's mentally unstable".  It can't be both.

I said nobody's asked for access.  No calls, no knock on the door.  Nothing.  At no time in refuting their lies did I call them "liars".

They said that I didn't show up for the Appeal Hearing for the County Work Order.  I was the complainant and I didn't show up.  This proves I'm not serious about the repairs.  I showed the Adjudicator my notes of that conversation wherein I confirmed that date and time of the Hearing at July 14th at 1:00 p.m.  The Hearing was at 11:00.  I showed up - 2 hours late.

I'm told that neither the Building Inspector nor the Fire Marshall showed up either.  I wonder if they were told the correct time.  I was also told that I would have no standing at the Hearing, but I could attend.  The Landlord claimed that Order was amended to just a bit of painting, and repairs to the stairs.  When the Adjudicator asked to see the Amended Order, they didn't have one.

He mocked the idea that "someone like her" had a high end Sony TV costing $3000 and demanded receipts.  I don't have receipts for something I bought in 2010 and which stopped working in five years ago.  I had no way of knowing I'd need them again.  But I after the hearing I did find a picture of my cat watching tennis on the Sony TV taken in my living room.  The Sony logo is clearly visible.  The Kliptsch home theatre system ($1500) sitting right underneath it.

This isn't the first time this By-law officer has helped the Landlord.  I was shocked there were only 4 items on the WO, but they were big items.  But on July 14th, the By-Law officer told me that he's not going to enforce that order.  Go to the Tribunal, I'm done.  In the past two weeks the landlord has been busy slapping paint on everything.  I showed you the repairs he made to the stairs.  Those are supposed to be replaced according to the order.

I'm figuring the By-law officer cut some deal with Delbert.  There's a lot of stuff the Building Inspector told me would be on the order, that isn't there.  Just the four items.  They held a Hearing and kept all of us away, and I'll bet money that afterwards the BLO said "You get her out, do a bit of painting, and I'll lift the order".

So Tuesday night I had a lovely chat with my local councillor.  I showed him around the property, and the work that Delbert has done.  We have a lovely chat about his Aunt Betty, who was a dear friend of mine, and one of the first people I met when we moved here.  We share the same knee surgeon.
.
My new friend Bernie, the County Councillor has already contacted the Mayor.  Bernie was in no way surprised by my suspicious about the By-Law Officer, which I thought was telling.  He's going to ensure the County enforces compliance of the original order.  The compliance date is September 12th.

It was brutal to sit there an be lied about and attacked in that way.  I still haven't fully calmed down.  Clearly this lawyer has seriously underestimated me, who I am, and who I know.  I'm don't talk about who I am or what I have done in my life, because as one of my friends once said "I'd write a book about your life but no one would believe it".

Any woman who raises an issue an issue and won't back down is "mentally unstable".  I had previously complained about their characterizations of me as "malicious" and a "liar" saying that the inspectors and work orders spoke for themselves.  Original County Work Order will cost him at least $75,000 so there's now enough money involved that the gloves have come off.  When they upped the ante to "mentally unstable" I called their tactics "shameful".


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 9, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> We wait for the Adjudicator's verdict.  I don't think that the lies went over well Foxfyre.  This is a video hearing and I was paying attention to the adjudicator.  He was giving the Landlord's lawyer "side eye" on his claims.
> 
> I made the comment that Mr. Lawyer had never met me, never spoken to me, and to the best of my knowledge, had never set foot on the property.  For him to call me a "malicious liar", and to say conditions aren't that bad is ridiculous.  The work orders and inspection reports speak for themselves.  If LL had maintained the property there wouldn't have been any work orders.
> 
> ...


For sure it is tough having people tell lies about you and what you have or have not done. Been there. Am there with one addicted loved one. And its doubly hard when it's your word against theirs and you just hope and pray that your reputation will gain you at least benefit of the doubt. You are so smart to have all the documentation in this case. I hope you win on every point and force this jerk to do right by his tenants. And then I hope you find someplace you love and want to live and move.


----------



## Dragonlady (Sep 9, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> For sure it is tough having people tell lies about you and what you have or have not done. Been there. Am there with one addicted loved one. And its doubly hard when it's your word against theirs and you just hope and pray that your reputation will gain you at least benefit of the doubt. You are so smart to have all the documentation in this case. I hope you win on every point and force this jerk to do right by his tenants. And then I hope you find someplace you love and want to live and move.



Your kindness really means a lot, especially today.  I was really shaken up by the attacks yesterday.  I remind myself that they're attacking ME because they have no facts on their side.

I expected an attack on the basis of credibility.  He rents to down and out people on the comeback, recovering drug addicts, welfare recipients - the Island of Misfit Toys.  These are people who don't know their rights, or how to enforce them, and who can easily be discredited if they try.

I'm a total outlier, in that I am none of these things.  I have always lived well below my income level because when things go wrong, you can tough it out for a while.  This is a nice sized apartment, all wood and tile floors which is good for my allergies, in a nice quiet neighbourhood.  With ensuite laundry.  The only problem is the landlord hasn't fixed anything in 20 years.  And the laundry doesn't work.

Today I gathered up pictures of all of the stuff the Landlord's lawyer that "someone like me" would never own. I took a picture of the 4 sewing machines, 3 laptops, and 1 HP Pavillion Tower, some living, some dead - $8000 in total, "appliance row" in the kitchen $1000.  Should I include the Royal Daulton China and Czekovslovakian crystal?  I'm guessing he thinks people like me don't have anything like that either.  I'm venting.  I probably won't send anything. 

It's just smarter to let him continue to underestimate me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 9, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> Your kindness really means a lot, especially today.  I was really shaken up by the attacks yesterday.  I remind myself that they're attacking ME because they have no facts on their side.
> 
> I expected an attack on the basis of credibility.  He rents to down and out people on the comeback, recovering drug addicts, welfare recipients - the Island of Misfit Toys.  These are people who don't know their rights, or how to enforce them, and who can easily be discredited if they try.
> 
> I'm a total outlier, in that I am none of these things.  I have always lived well below my income level because when things go wrong, you can tough it out for a while.  This is a nice sized apartment, all wood and tile floors which is good for my allergies, in a nice quiet neighbourhood.  With ensuite laundry.  The only problem is the landlord hasn't fixed anything in 20 years.  And the laundry doesn't work.


You are most welcome. We've never met, but my gut tells me that everything you are reporting here is true. And I know it helps to know folks have my back and I hope you know that at least in spirit, I (and probably lots of us here) have yours.

And I know you love where you are or you would have left long ago.  Which is why when your work there is done, I hope you find something just as suitable and that you love just as much so you can move. 

(Immodestly perhaps, I pride myself on being a pretty good judge of character.)


----------



## beautress (Sep 9, 2022)

Gracie said:


> No. Still here. Manager where I was going to move turned out to be a flake. So now I await Placerville. Up in the mountains, cooler, trees. Its a 1 to 3 year wait so I sit here and stew in my depression.


Prayers up for you, Gracie. I hope something good comes your way soon, and in the meantime, May the road rise up to meet you, the wind be always at your back, and God hold you in his hands always.


----------



## beautress (Sep 9, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> We wait for the Adjudicator's verdict.  I don't think that the lies went over well Foxfyre.  This is a video hearing and I was paying attention to the adjudicator.  He was giving the Landlord's lawyer "side eye" on his claims.
> 
> I made the comment that Mr. Lawyer had never met me, never spoken to me, and to the best of my knowledge, had never set foot on the property.  For him to call me a "malicious liar", and to say conditions aren't that bad is ridiculous.  The work orders and inspection reports speak for themselves.  If LL had maintained the property there wouldn't have been any work orders.
> 
> ...


Oh, Dragonlady, I'm so sorry to hear of this. I hope things go in your favor. I'm glad you wrote notes as things happened. Bless you for your bravery against some truly unpleasant people. Prayers up that you will get justice and win your case.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 9, 2022)

I can feel for DragonLady's problem. Going thru the same thing here, but here is different because it is HUD. So when they don't fix stuff here..I just call HUD and make a complaint. Still, nothing is being done according to HUD standards and its a slow process, but nothing like what she is going thru. And they don't fuck with me much, since they know I know what they know and more due to my past experience in property management in larger places than this dump. I just await Placerville to call..but unfortunately, there is a fire burning in Auburn and Placerville is in the same neck of the woods. Its only a matter of time before Placerville gets what Paradise got.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Dajjal (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Dragonlady (Sep 10, 2022)

Hossfly said:


> View attachment 694247



Your meme made me laugh this morning.  Because it's so true.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 10, 2022)

Saturday morning!

Never before in history has it been more difficult to have a little snack.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Dragonlady (Sep 10, 2022)

I have been mentally and financially preparing to leaving here, since last summer, but there's nowhere to move to that I can afford, which means I won't have a space for my business, which is 1/4 of my income, and makes me less able to afford decent housing.  Rents have doubled here in the past 5 years - since I retired.  I rented this place because I could afford it and its rent controlled.  

He's trying to get rid of me so he can double the rent.  Not once ever in the Hearing did he so much as mention the health or safety of the tenants.  When the Adjudicator asked me why I hadn't filed a T2 - claim of harassment or abuse, against the landlord, I said it was because I wanted to focus on the Health and safety issues.

When he asked what I wanted, I said I wanted someone competent to look at ALL of the furnaces in the building to make sure that when everyone turns their heat next month, we don't have more gas leaks.  I told him about standing on the side walk waiting for the Fire Department to get there, praying the place didn't blow up or burn down before they got there.  Wondering if we were too close to the building if it did. 

Not once ever did I call the landlord names.  I didn't even call him a liar.  I just said "I never called the Royal Bank."  The landlord and his lawyer said I called "everyone", badmouthing the LL and they said I was lying about not calling the bank.  I said "No, I didn't".  The Adjudicator asked who I did call.  The Electrical Safety Authority, The Gas Company, The County.  That's it. All three did inspections and all three issued work orders.  I didn't even badmouth the Landlord at the Tribunal.  

I may not have called the Royal Bank before, but this is a job for Legge and Legge.  John Legge's best friend is the head legal counsel for the Royal Bank of Canada.  The people I know or have connections with because of my time working on Bay Street, sometimes amaze even me.

I really do try to live my values.  I'm not a "heart on my sleeve" evangelical, Christian.  It goes against my nature to cause this stupid, stubborn old man financial hardship, but if he's allowed to get rid of me, and the work orders disappear under the waves, he'll just find another Misfit Toy to rent to until the building blows up or burns down and he kills somebody.

The gas wall furnaces have a life expectancy of 15 years.  The Landlord was told *20 years ago* that they needed to be replaced.  They're all suffering catastrophic failure and when they fail, we get gas leaks.  Then the Landlord sends the sketchy furnace guy around, to fix them, and he does a shitty job with parts he makes himself, and we get more gas leaks.  The Landlord is supposed to maintain things so we don't have catastrophic failures, especially those which can lead to explosions, or killing tenants while they sleep.

This should not be this hard!!


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## beautress (Sep 10, 2022)

007 said:


> Don't even get me started on people dying. They've been dropping around here like flies, including 3 that were neighbors.
> 
> I'm down to TWO old friends here, and I've lived here since 1988. I lose them and aside from acquaintances, all my good, hang out, best friend type friends will be all gone, and I have no immediate family here either. I don't know what I'll do. I'm 67 and hate the thought of not having a single person that would be able to look in on me. Son is 90 miles away, younger sister is 70 miles away. Getting old sucks, and watching all your friends die off isn't any better.


Hey, 007. It's great to see you here again. Hope you keep coming back, because you have a lot of friends here.


----------



## beautress (Sep 10, 2022)

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 694429





Ha, he, he, ho! That guy looks like my doggie, Miss songie, when she wants attention. Thanks for showing that pic, Dajjal! <giggle>


----------



## beautress (Sep 10, 2022)

Oddball said:


> Saturday morning!
> 
> Never before in history has it been more difficult to have a little snack.
> 
> Let the cartoon begin!


Your wish is my inspiration, Mr. Oddball! Snacks for you on the forever snacks table!


----------



## beautress (Sep 10, 2022)

Gracie said:


> I can feel for DragonLady's problem. Going thru the same thing here, but here is different because it is HUD. So when they don't fix stuff here..I just call HUD and make a complaint. Still, nothing is being done according to HUD standards and its a slow process, but nothing like what she is going thru. And they don't fuck with me much, since they know I know what they know and more due to my past experience in property management in larger places than this dump. I just await Placerville to call..but unfortunately, there is a fire burning in Auburn and Placerville is in the same neck of the woods. Its only a matter of time before Placerville gets what Paradise got.


Gracie, have you called or written your Governor's office? You need to tell him you lost everything in the Paradise fire, that you escaped death narrowly that fateful day, lost your loved one, and are having a hard time getting your life back in order, then tell him to please help you be put on the top of the list for the next help given. That doesn't sound too unreasonable, except you can use far more convincing words than me, because I know so little of how tough that frightening escape must have been since I never came that close to death as you did. Prayers up again, dear Gracie, and I hope that request will work in your favor.


----------



## Dragonlady (Sep 10, 2022)

Yesterday I got a hard jolt back to the real world.  I had someone enquire if I could make 8 outfits for a New Year's Eve event.  I looked at my sales year to date and they're up 250% over last year.  I've just been putting stuff into bags and shipping it.  There are two leotards, and 3 skirts I'm completely sold out of.  I have 4 velvet dresses left.  And I only have two tuxedos left - my biggest seller.

My daughter is moving at the end of September.  And I'm going to Skate Canada at the end of October.  So if you don't see or hear from much, from here on in, know I'm at least reading in my leisure time, if I have any, and keep a good thought for the Blue Jays.   

Between now and December, I am about to be chained to my sewing machines.  It'll be a good distraction from the Landlord nonsense.  The prospect of my sales between now and Christmas being double what it was last year (my biggest Christmas season to date). 

Please keep good thoughts for me.  All kindnesses and prayers are most welcome.


----------



## Persuader (Sep 10, 2022)

I mention once on here about liking hazelnut coffee and some coffee purist kinda guy kinda blasted me.   bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

I have found a new flavor 'cardamon coffee'  unique taste...not sure if I like it but a very interesting flavor.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 10, 2022)

Persuader said:


> I mention once on here about liking hazelnut coffee and some coffee purist kinda guy kinda blasted me.   bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> I have found a new flavor 'cardamon coffee'  unique taste...not sure if I like it but a very interesting flavor.


I have a coffee pot and a Keurig and they both make good coffee. But the best coffee is to get a big enough pot to hold a gallon of water. Bring it to a boil then add a 1/2 pound of Maxwell House grounds and cook for 5 minutes. Remove from heat and let it cool a little. The country boys will use this method plus adding a plug of Brown's Mule chewing tobacco for a distinct robust flavor. Try it, you'll like it!


----------



## Dragonlady (Sep 10, 2022)

Persuader said:


> I mention once on here about liking hazelnut coffee and some coffee purist kinda guy kinda blasted me.   bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> I have found a new flavor 'cardamon coffee'  unique taste...not sure if I like it but a very interesting flavor.



I like cardamon and have some at home.  I might try putting it in coffee.  I like cafe mocha, and cinnamon in my latte, but I'm not big on flavoured coffee beans.  

I'm pretty much a coffee purist but I never blast others for their preferences.  If we all liked the same things, it would be a boring world.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 10, 2022)

Hossfly said:


> I have a coffee pot and a Keurig and they both make good coffee. But the best coffee is to get a big enough pot to hold a gallon of water. Bring it to a boil then add a 1/2 pound of Maxwell House grounds and cook for 5 minutes. Remove from heat and let it cool a little. The country boys will use this method plus adding a plug of Brown's Mule chewing tobacco for a distinct robust flavor. Try it, you'll like it!


I think that might be a bit much just for Hombre and me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 10, 2022)

Persuader said:


> I mention once on here about liking hazelnut coffee and some coffee purist kinda guy kinda blasted me.   bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> I have found a new flavor 'cardamon coffee'  unique taste...not sure if I like it but a very interesting flavor.


I discourage folks getting blasted in the Coffee Shop so I hope it was all in good humor. I personally am not fond of hazlenut or any flavored coffees really, but do enjoy a good roast and can tell the difference between the good stuff and the Maxwell House or Folgers that we usually drink.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 10, 2022)

Hossfly said:


> I have a coffee pot and a Keurig and they both make good coffee. But the best coffee is to get a big enough pot to hold a gallon of water. Bring it to a boil then add a 1/2 pound of Maxwell House grounds and cook for 5 minutes. Remove from heat and let it cool a little. The country boys will use this method plus adding a plug of Brown's Mule chewing tobacco for a distinct robust flavor. Try it, you'll like it!


Hombre and I use an old fashioned unfancy Mr. Coffee coffee maker and, though we have to replace it ever so often, that has served us well for many, many years. Our son was a Keurig guy but when he was here in February helping us out during the first week of Hombre's hip replacement surgery, he told us he tossed the Keurig because he figured out it was making him sick. Some kind of mold or something in it?  I don't know.


----------



## beautress (Sep 10, 2022)

Persuader said:


> I mention once on here about liking hazelnut coffee and some coffee purist kinda guy kinda blasted me.   bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> I have found a new flavor 'cardamon coffee'  unique taste...not sure if I like it but a very interesting flavor.


Thanks for the hint, *Persuader*, because I love hazelnut coffee and cardamom is the grandmother of all sweet spices in my kitchen since I raised my children on baking a recipe called "Finnish cardamon bread," which started as a recipe called "Finnish Cardamon Braid." I dispensed with the time consumption of braiding the bread, reduced the flour and added Roman Meal raw cereal when the kneading started on my Kitchen Aid giant mixer, which still works, 45 years later. It got whacked on our move from Wyoming to Oregon in 1978, so we took it to this great repair place south of Portland, Oregon, who replaced the motor around 1979. It's worked for 43 years since then! I haven't made a loaf of bread since moving back to quite warm East Texas where we had 2 weeks straight of highs over 110 this year. I'm going to add cardamom to my coffee tomorrow morning. It's a staple in my kitchen, as important to me as Cinnamon is to many. I know it's gonna taste good! Oh, and just lately we got some rain, so we're enjoying cooler weather in the 90s as a high for the past week. Oh, my goodness, it's late.

If you've missed church too many times, please feel free to visit my hymns thread that isn't answered too much (  ) but it has some very fine John Rutter hymns as well has the joy of Americana gospel music. It's here: Zone1 - Be Thou My Vision, O Lord --Songs of love and trusting in God
My last post was a tribute to those our nation lost in WWI and WWII. I'm going to add a tribute to the Vietnam Vets, because it jsut occurred to me that we can't thank them enough for giving us a few more years of Constitutional freedoms. Thanks to Sam Elliott for his voice explaining what they went through in the name of human rights:






__





						Zone1 - Be Thou My Vision, O Lord --Songs of love and trusting in God
					





					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## beautress (Sep 11, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Hombre and I use an old fashioned unfancy Mr. Coffee coffee maker and, though we have to replace it ever so often, that has served us well for many, many years. Our son was a Keurig guy but when he was here in February helping us out during the first week of Hombre's hip replacement surgery, he told us he tossed the Keurig because he figured out it was making him sick. Some kind of mold or something in it?  I don't know.


Tell him next time, dilute 2 cups of water with half a cup of white vinegar and run it through the coffeemaker, and run it through the brewing mechanism without any coffee in it. Dump the water/vinegar solution, and run two or three cups of water through the coffeemaker's system to rinse out the mechanism. The vinegar kills molds, and the heat of the brewing cycle kills everything else. If this cleaning has gone neglected more than a week, you'll notice the coffee just tastes better. A new pot of coffee also tastes better if you use distilled, Zero water, or Brita purified water. I don't know why that is, but I just know it is. Maybe it's the absence of chlorine, metals, or other chemical in hard waters of city "purification" systems. Heck, I have well water, and I still clean the coffeemaker regularly with the vinegar/water solution. If it doesn't purify the coffeemaker, you can add more vinegar than water, and rinse it twice with two separate "steam baths" described above. The up side is you may never have to purchase another coffeemaker because they last longer when sparkling clean and rinsed with distilled or purified H2O.



Persuader said:


> I mention once on here about liking hazelnut coffee and some coffee purist kinda guy kinda blasted me.   bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> I have found a new flavor 'cardamon coffee'  unique taste...not sure if I like it but a very interesting flavor.


Wow, persuader I got up at 4:20 this morning and found the cardamon shaker and put a generous amount in the bottom of my coffee cup along with some hazelnut flavor with cream. It's right good. thanks for the hint! If it gets a little cooler, I may have to make some of that Finnish cardamon bread. Have a great Sunday and Bon apatite!


----------



## beautress (Sep 11, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> Yesterday I got a hard jolt back to the real world.  I had someone enquire if I could make 8 outfits for a New Year's Eve event.  I looked at my sales year to date and they're up 250% over last year.  I've just been putting stuff into bags and shipping it.  There are two leotards, and 3 skirts I'm completely sold out of.  I have 4 velvet dresses left.  And I only have two tuxedos left - my biggest seller.
> 
> My daughter is moving at the end of September.  And I'm going to Skate Canada at the end of October.  So if you don't see or hear from much, from here on in, know I'm at least reading in my leisure time, if I have any, and keep a good thought for the Blue Jays.
> 
> ...


Best wishes with your sewing business, Dragonlady. I still own a quilt store in Wyoming, but haven't been back since 2010. I have an amazing friend who keeps the doors open and classes going to run the place. It makes very little profit, but I just left it open all these years to give my former Equality State business open to give customers a sewing option when they don't have to sew for family any more after the kids get married, go to college or their separate ways.. Small towns in low population states don't always have a quilt store, but I won't ever forget the community where I met my husband who passed after 44 years of the best marriage in the whole world. May all your works be beautiful as I know they are.


----------



## Dragonlady (Sep 11, 2022)

beautress said:


> Best wishes with your sewing business, Dragonlady. I still own a quilt store in Wyoming, but haven't been back since 2010. I have an amazing friend who keeps the doors open and classes going to run the place. It makes very little profit, but I just left it open all these years to give my former Equality State business open to give customers a sewing option when they don't have to sew for family any more after the kids get married, go to college or their separate ways.. Small towns in low population states don't always have a quilt store, but I won't ever forget the community where I met my husband who passed after 44 years of the best marriage in the whole world. May all your works be beautiful as I know they are.



I opened my Etsy shop in 2016.  It's hard to get established on Etsy, and slow building your reputation. but it steadily built.  Since it's dance and skating apparel for children, when the pandemic and lockdown hit and all classes and competitions were cancelled, business plummeted like a stone.  2020 sales were 20% what they were in 2019.  

Last July things started to sell - very quickly.  Last year's sales were 1/2 what they were in 2019, because nothing sold the first half of the year, but every single month including July, 2020 been my "best [month] ever.  The Christmas season was almost too much.  But I wasn't really well prepared for it.  I hadn't replaced stock as it sold because sales weren't enough to pay website fees, much less pay for fabric to replace them.  So last year I was scrambling to buy fabric and get things made, and virtually all of the money made went back into fabric which I was pretty much sold out of, for the big sellers.  

This year I have the bolts of fabric sitting in the sewing room, to replace all of the sold out stock, and this Christmas season sales, and the money can go into my pocket this year.  Now it's just production.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 11, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> I opened my Etsy shop in 2016.  It's hard to get established on Etsy, and slow building your reputation. but it steadily built.  Since it's dance and skating apparel for children, when the pandemic and lockdown hit and all classes and competitions were cancelled, business plummeted like a stone.  2020 sales were 20% what they were in 2019.
> 
> Last July things started to sell - very quickly.  Last year's sales were 1/2 what they were in 2019, because nothing sold the first half of the year, but every single month including July, 2020 been my "best [month] ever.  The Christmas season was almost too much.  But I wasn't really well prepared for it.  I hadn't replaced stock as it sold because sales weren't enough to pay website fees, much less pay for fabric to replace them.  So last year I was scrambling to buy fabric and get things made, and virtually all of the money made went back into fabric which I was pretty much sold out of, for the big sellers.
> 
> This year I have the bolts of fabric sitting in the sewing room, to replace all of the sold out stock, and this Christmas season sales, and the money can go into my pocket this year.  Now it's just production.


Given your appreciation for performing arts and artistic competition (figure skating etc), I would guess it is a labor of love.  So happy it's going well for you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 11, 2022)

beautress said:


> Tell him next time, dilute 2 cups of water with half a cup of white vinegar and run it through the coffeemaker, and run it through the brewing mechanism without any coffee in it. Dump the water/vinegar solution, and run two or three cups of water through the coffeemaker's system to rinse out the mechanism. The vinegar kills molds, and the heat of the brewing cycle kills everything else. If this cleaning has gone neglected more than a week, you'll notice the coffee just tastes better. A new pot of coffee also tastes better if you use distilled, Zero water, or Brita purified water. I don't know why that is, but I just know it is. Maybe it's the absence of chlorine, metals, or other chemical in hard waters of city "purification" systems. Heck, I have well water, and I still clean the coffeemaker regularly with the vinegar/water solution. If it doesn't purify the coffeemaker, you can add more vinegar than water, and rinse it twice with two separate "steam baths" described above. The up side is you may never have to purchase another coffeemaker because they last longer when sparkling clean and rinsed with distilled or purified H2O.
> 
> 
> Wow, persuader I got up at 4:20 this morning and found the cardamon shaker and put a generous amount in the bottom of my coffee cup along with some hazelnut flavor with cream. It's right good. thanks for the hint! If it gets a little cooler, I may have to make some of that Finnish cardamon bread. Have a great Sunday and Bon apatite!


It isn't the coffee maker that was giving him problems but he believes it was the Keurig machine despite efforts to clean it.  At any rate, the unpleasant symptoms he was having cleared up after he ditched the Keurig so he is unlikely to believe it was anything else.


----------



## Dragonlady (Sep 11, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Given your appreciation for performing arts and artistic competition (figure skating etc), I would guess it is a labor of love.  So happy it's going well for you.



Years ago I got a piece of advice which has served me well:  If you have a hobby, turn it into a business and take advantage of the tax benefits.  I've been sewing my own clothes since I was a teenager.

I started making costumes because my daughter was into skating, dancing and gymnastics.  The outfits are expensive, and on top of ice time, skates, and coaches, sewing was the one thing I could do to keep costs down.  Besides which you spend 10 hours a week at the rink, and if you don't find your own thing to do, you can go crazy sitting on the bench with the other mothers with nothing to do.  Think Dance Moms, for real.  

When other parents saw my daughter's outfits, they started asking me to make outfits for their kids.  I wanted to buy a serger and they're expensive so I walked into the rink and said "OK.  You got me.  I'll sew for your kids, and walked out of the rink with 5 orders.  

This enabled me to write off my daughter's figure skating expenses and competition costs because she was the lead model on the website.  I didn't start attending live events until her coach told me to start taking her to big events so she could see what it was like.  After she was injured and quit skating, I continued to make costumes and started a website, thinking it would be a good source of income when I retired.  I started posting online to promote the website.

So my tickets to Skate Canada are tax deductible - I'll be networking with skaters and coaches who are running kids programs at their rinks.  Ditto meals and transportation.  1/3 of my rent and utilities are tax deductible on account of my sewing studio.  The income from the website, and the tax deductions for expenses, increase my income by 25%.  I don't do a lot of dancewear but I am adding a line of ballet leotards, giving me a potential tax deduction for attending the ballet.  I try to to push the "extras" too much, but I do deduct for fabric for things other than website clothing.  As a seamstress, the clothes I sew for myself are promotional.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 11, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> Years ago I got a piece of advice which has served me well:  If you have a hobby, turn it into a business and take advantage of the tax benefits.  I've been sewing my own clothes since I was a teenager.
> 
> I started making costumes because my daughter was into skating, dancing and gymnastics.  The outfits are expensive, and on top of ice time, skates, and coaches, sewing was the one thing I could do to keep costs down.  Besides which you spend 10 hours a week at the rink, and if you don't find your own thing to do, you can go crazy sitting on the bench with the other mothers with nothing to do.  Think Dance Moms, for real.
> 
> ...


Awesome


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## KissMy (Sep 12, 2022)

I like this thread's title "USMB Coffee Shop IV".

I've defiantly craved Coffee or Caffeine on an IV drip on many occasions. Do we get a central IV line PICC (peripherally inserted central catheter)? Or must we suffer the nurse trying to stab a vein every morning?

I hope the IV don't jack the prices 1,000% like medical bills do.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 12, 2022)

KissMy said:


> I like this thread's title "USMB Coffee Shop IV".
> 
> I've defiantly craved Coffee or Caffeine on an IV drip on many occasions. Do we get a central IV line PICC (peripherally inserted central catheter)? Or must we suffer the nurse trying to stab a vein every morning?
> 
> I hope the IV don't jack the prices 1,000% like medical bills do.


LOL.  I hadn't thought of it that way, but coffee of all sorts and just the way you like it is free here. No IV drip though. You have to drink it out of a cup or maybe through a straw like everybody else.

But welcome back to the Coffee Shop KissMy. It has been awhile.  Good to see you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 12, 2022)

I didn't know that the plastic handle of a large stirring spoon was against the burner when making dinner last night, and when I picked it up burned the heck out of the palm of my right hand. A little cold water, Bactine, and a large band aid is taking care of it nicely and the palm tends to heal very quickly, but I'm not doing dishes or cooking for today.

But yesterday Dak, QB for the Dallas Cowboys hurt his hand in the Tampa Bay game and will be out for a few weeks. I mentioned to Hombre that I also hurt my hand and should be out for a few weeks. He said right, I shouldn't play football for a few weeks.

I suppose I'll have to cook again tomorrow.


----------



## Persuader (Sep 12, 2022)

I got up early yesterday and wsent for a bike ride.

Usually I eat breakfast and have my coffee first....but yesterday I thought I would wait till i got back home to eat.

Biked a few miles up the Pinellas trail and suddenly got hungry and McDonalds looked so inviting....plus they do have pretty good coffee.

Hadn't been in since inflation hit......what a shock...I think a lot of establishments are gouging their customers and blaming it on inflation whilst they are on the way to the bank.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 12, 2022)

Persuader said:


> I got up early yesterday and wsent for a bike ride.
> 
> Usually I eat breakfast and have my coffee first....but yesterday I thought I would wait till i got back home to eat.
> 
> ...


Coffee beans are up almost 40% since Jan 2021 due to inflationary pressures, but also the cost of sugar, dairy products, infrastructure, operating expenses, transportation, labor etc. in these inflationary times. I'm sure there are those who boost their profits a bit more than necessary in these inflationary times, but the costs of everything are huge.

The two of us are easily are spending $100 to $200 more a month for groceries than we did in Jan 2021 and we aren't buying anywhere near as good a stuff as we used to buy, i.e. we eat a lot of hamburger these days and very seldom steak.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## Dajjal (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 13, 2022)

Hatch green chile is maybe the finest, most flavorful in the entire world, definitely considered among the very best. It is grown in the Hatch and/or Mesilla Valley along or near the Rio Grande in southern New Mexico.  Almost all New Mexicans look forward to the late summer, early autumn harvest and the unmistakable aroma of the whole chile peppers roasting everywhere.

There are lots of imitators but this one from Florida was especially interesting.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 13, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Hatch green chile is maybe the finest, most flavorful in the entire world, definitely considered among the very best. It is grown in the Hatch and/or Mesilla Valley along or near the Rio Grande in southern New Mexico.  Almost all New Mexicans look forward to the late summer, early autumn harvest and the unmistakable aroma of the whole chile peppers roasting everywhere.
> 
> There are lots of imitators but this one from Florida was especially interesting.
> 
> View attachment 695923


Every time someone in my circle of friends go to El Paso, they are required to stop in Hatch on the way back and buy peppers for the rest of the crowd. It's the law here. Never had to tar and feather anyone.........yet.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Dragonlady (Sep 13, 2022)

I'm just back from the Prince of Wales Stakes and what a wonderful day we had.

We arrived early and had lunch from our favourite concession stand before the races started at 1:05.  There's a border crossing at Fort Erie which locals use to go the USA, because there's never a lineup to cross, so there were lots of Americans here for the one of the biggest days on the Canadian horse racing calendar.  The stands were full, there were people everywhere.  It was a joy to see!!

There were 5 big Stakes races for 3 year olds, total prize money of $660,000, with the Prince of Wales Stakes and its $400,000 purse being the biggest.  Instead of usual 5 or 6 horses in the fields, there were some races with more than 10 horses.  There were a few women there with fancy hats, and Kathy said we'll do that next year, if I can lend her a hat.   

Early in the afternoon, we met a young woman who told us that she owns a (very tiny) share of one of the horses running in the Prince of Wales.  She invested $100 in this horse on an internet website and this was the first time she had seen her horse race live and in person.  She was really excited about the whole experience and was having fun.  Her horse's name was Duke of Love.  

We didn't see this young woman again the rest of the day, although I did look for her when Duke of Love won the Prince of Wales stakes.  There were probably 30 "owners" of the horse proudly standing with him at the trophy presentation.  Deleriously happy people, one wearing a purple velour suit that was one of the tackiest things I've ever seen, but who are living a Disney movie for real.  

Everybody in attendance was happy for these people jumping up and down, clapping and shouting when he won.  There were about 30 of them at the winner's trophy ceremony.  Proudly posing with their horse, and a cheque for $240,000.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 14, 2022)

Hossfly said:


> Every time someone in my circle of friends go to El Paso, they are required to stop in Hatch on the way back and buy peppers for the rest of the crowd. It's the law here. Never had to tar and feather anyone.........yet.


LOL.  Yes, chances are you'll get the real deal buying chiles in Hatch.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 14, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Hatch green chile is maybe the finest, most flavorful in the entire world, definitely considered among the very best. It is grown in the Hatch and/or Mesilla Valley along or near the Rio Grande in southern New Mexico.  Almost all New Mexicans look forward to the late summer, early autumn harvest and the unmistakable aroma of the whole chile peppers roasting everywhere.
> 
> There are lots of imitators but this one from Florida was especially interesting.
> 
> View attachment 695923


Mexican chili imports have grown by 25% since 2016 and expected to climb.  Agricultural inspectors x-ray and hand inspect the imports at the border looking for any pest or diseases that might impact the New Mexican crops.  At the busiest times they typically inspect 100 truck a day, last year only 25 shipments were turned away.  
As for our chili experts are expecting between 55,000 and 60,000 tons of New Mexican peppers to be harvested this bumper crop year.  And we're still considered to have the best green chili in the world.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 14, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> Mexican chili imports have grown by 25% since 2016 and expected to climb.  Agricultural inspectors x-ray and hand inspect the imports at the border looking for any pest or diseases that might impact the New Mexican crops.  At the busiest times they typically inspect 100 truck a day, last year only 25 shipments were turned away.
> As for our chili experts are expecting between 55,000 and 60,000 tons of New Mexican peppers to be harvested this bumper crop year.  And we're still considered to have the best green chili in the world.


I know. But its naughty to pretend that you're Hatch green chili when you aren't.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 14, 2022)

Just finished making some home made (easy) chicken and noodle soup.  A thousand times better than the canned stuff and I used powdered chicken broth as a base.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## Dragonlady (Sep 14, 2022)

I found video of Lord of Love's "owners" in the paddock, including the guy in the tacky purple velour suit.  How can you not be happy for these people that their horse won?  Like Belinda Stronach needs $240,000.  She probably made that much money before lunch.  The woman we met was so excited to get to see her horse live and in person.  









						MyRacehorse
					

Unlocking the thrill of ownership for everyone




					myracehorse.com


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 15, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> I found video of Lord of Love's "owners" in the paddock, including the guy in the tacky purple velour suit.  How can you not be happy for these people that their horse won?  Like Belinda Stronach needs $240,000.  She probably made that much money before lunch.  The woman we met was so excited to get to see her horse live and in person.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exciting. I love it.  If horseracing up there is anything like horseracing here, it was explained to me by an owner that the trainer and jockey get most of the winnings. The owner very little, sometimes not even enough to cover expenses/entry fees for putting the horse in the race.  It is for the glory they do it, but it definitely isn't cheap which is why it is the sport of kings (i.e. rich people.) The owners make their money selling the winning horse, or if its a stallion, in stud fees, or a mare in foals.  Few owners depend on their horses for a living I think.


----------



## Dragonlady (Sep 15, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Exciting. I love it.  If horseracing up there is anything like horseracing here, it was explained to me by an owner that the trainer and jockey get most of the winnings. The owner very little, sometimes not even enough to cover expenses/entry fees for putting the horse in the race.  It is for the glory they do it, but it definitely isn't cheap which is why it is the sport of kings (i.e. rich people.) The owners make their money selling the winning horse, or if its a stallion, in stud fees, or a mare in foals.  Few owners depend on their horses for a living I think.



I had an aunt and uncle in the racing business. My Mom said if they had a good horse, they were rolling in the dough, and if not, they were poor as church mice. 

I like this idea of horse ownership for the masses and I’m thinking of buying a share of a yearling. They sell enough shares to cover both the purchase price and all expenses to raise and train the colt. 

The website has about 20 horses. They’ve got 3 or 4 they’re selling shares on. Lord of Love is one of their most successful horses having won $375,000 so far and he’s only 3. 

I’m not looking to make money because chances are I won’t. Only 3 or 4 of those 20 horses they own are making serious money. And as I explained to my figure skating fan friends, picking a yearling is like looking at a bunch of novice level skaters (11 year olds) and picking the next Olympic champion.  You don’t even know what they’ll look like when they’re fully grown. 

But $100 to be an “owner”, with no further financial obligation sounds like a whole year of cheap fun following “my” horse on a quest for the American Triple Crown.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 15, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> I had an aunt and uncle in the racing business. My Mom said if they had a good horse, they were rolling in the dough, and if not, they were poor as church mice.
> 
> I like this idea of horse ownership for the masses and I’m thinking of buying a share of a yearling. They sell enough shares to cover both the purchase price and all expenses to raise and train the colt.
> 
> ...


That does sound like fun. Good luck.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 15, 2022)

It's been a long hot summer, mostly in the high 90's .. and yup, I did gripe about it quite often..

Then BAM .. the gardens are exhausting, the pumpkins are turning orange and the sunflowers are getting blown over..

now, I'm thinking ..  I'm all in for an Indian Summer...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 15, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Exciting. I love it.  If horseracing up there is anything like horseracing here, it was explained to me by an owner that the trainer and jockey get most of the winnings. The owner very little, sometimes not even enough to cover expenses/entry fees for putting the horse in the race.  It is for the glory they do it, but it definitely isn't cheap which is why it is the sport of kings (i.e. rich people.) The owners make their money selling the winning horse, or if its a stallion, in stud fees, or a mare in foals.  Few owners depend on the purses for a living I think.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 15, 2022)

Lumpy 1 said:


>


It wasn't my favorite band of that era, but I loved to dance to The Doors. A very eclectic, versatile, creative band. I learned to Cha Cha to this one:

But my very favorite was this one:


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 15, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> It wasn't my favorite band of that era, but I loved to dance to The Doors. A very eclectic, versatile, creative band. I learned to Cha Cha to this one:
> 
> But my very favorite was this one:


The first album I ever bought was The Doors in 1967 ... and so inspired my teenage adventures..    
.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 15, 2022)

Just remember, If we ever have a food shortage eat the Vegans first.  They're the closest thing we have to grass fed.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 16, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> It wasn't my favorite band of that era, but I loved to dance to The Doors. A very eclectic, versatile, creative band. I learned to Cha Cha to this one:
> 
> But my very favorite was this one:


The Doors are pretty hit or miss, but when they hit they are one of the best classic rock bands. One of my favorites (as long as I avoid their bad songs lol)


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 16, 2022)

When something makes me laugh when I'm all by myself, I gotta share it:


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## boedicca (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 16, 2022)

boedicca said:


> View attachment 697099


I know green tea is supposed to be really really good for us, but there are other products that produce the same benefits. I'll keep my coffee and use those.  Never cultivated an appreciation for green tea.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 16, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> I know green tea is supposed to be really really good for us, but there are other products that produce the same benefits. I'll keep my coffee and use those.  Never cultivated an appreciation for green tea.



I'm of the Ted Lasso school of taste regarding tea.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 16, 2022)

boedicca said:


> I'm of the Ted Lasso school of taste regarding tea.


Okay, I need some context for that. one.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 16, 2022)

boedicca said:


> View attachment 697099


Hey! I’m drinking green tea right now.
It doesn’t mess with my belly the way coffee does. 🙃


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 16, 2022)

Montrovant said:


> Hey! I’m drinking green tea right now.
> It doesn’t mess with my belly the way coffee does. 🙃


I'm sure some like it or they wouldn't keep selling it.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## Oddball (Sep 16, 2022)

I gotta see this cover band -from Russia-soon.....


----------



## Oddball (Sep 17, 2022)

Saturday morning!

Droopy always gets his man.


Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## boedicca (Sep 17, 2022)

Montrovant said:


> Hey! I’m drinking green tea right now.
> It doesn’t mess with my belly the way coffee does. 🙃



You poor poor man.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Montrovant (Sep 17, 2022)

boedicca said:


> You poor poor man.


I like green tea. And black tea. And coffee, but it’s bad for my belly.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 17, 2022)

Montrovant said:


> I like green tea. And black tea. And coffee, but it’s bad for my belly.



I can't drink black coffee; hence, cappuccino is my caffeine delivery method of choice.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 17, 2022)

boedicca said:


> I can't drink black coffee; hence, cappuccino is my caffeine delivery method of choice.


I used to drink coffee black, but when I developed acid reflux, it aggravated it, but a splash of milk takes care of the problem. I got used to it pretty quick and now prefer my coffee light.  Back when I was younger, still working, and could have coffee at my desk, I drank coffee all day long.  Now it's one to three cups in the morning and that's it which is probably better for me.  (I love cappuccino too.)


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 17, 2022)

strollingbones


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 18, 2022)

On my way to bed, but thought I would leave you with one of my very favorite bands when I was finishing growing up.









						The Ventures Greatest Hits — The Ventures | Last.fm
					

Listen free to The Ventures – The Ventures Greatest Hits (Walk Don't Run, Memphis and more). 27 tracks (). Discover more music, concerts, videos, and pictures with the largest catalogue online at Last.fm.




					www.last.fm


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 18, 2022)

My cardiologist has stopped asking how much coffee I drink. To me this speaks volumes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 18, 2022)

In case grilled chicken is on your menu today:


----------



## boedicca (Sep 18, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> I used to drink coffee black, but when I developed acid reflux, it aggravated it, but a splash of milk takes care of the problem. I got used to it pretty quick and now prefer my coffee light.  Back when I was younger, still working, and could have coffee at my desk, I drank coffee all day long.  Now it's one to three cups in the morning and that's it which is probably better for me.  (I love cappuccino too.)



I have two cappuccinos per day - with an occasional third if I'm out and about on a festive day and want to stay up late.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 20, 2022)

Boss gave me a brand new tractor, 2023 Freightliner Casadia, 12 speed automatic. What a drag. Takes 10 gears to make it to 30 mph. First day I drove  it I estimate I lose anywhere from half hr to 45 minutes  a day cause its so slow off the block.


----------



## Leo123 (Sep 20, 2022)

SFC Ollie said:


> My cardiologist has stopped asking how much coffee I drink. To me this speaks volumes.


My cardiologist offers me coffee.   Maybe I need a new one?


----------



## beautress (Sep 21, 2022)

JAVA! JAVA! JAVA! JAVA! JAVA! JAVA! JAVA! JAVA! JAVA! JAVA! JAVA! JAVA! JAVA! JAVA! JAVA! JAVA! JAVA! JAVA! JAVA! JAVA! JAVA! JAVA! JAVA! JAVA! JAVA! JAVA! JAVA! JAVA! JAVA!



 

 

 



Q: What's it called when you steal someone's coffee? A: Mugging!                        

Q: How are coffee beans like kids? A: They're always getting grounded!                        

Q: What do you call sad coffee? A: Despresso.                        

Q: Barista: How do you take your coffee? A: Me: Very, very seriously.      

Q: Where do birds go for coffee? A: To the NESTcafe             

Q: What is best Beatles song? A: Latte Be                        

Q: How does a tech guy drink coffee? A: He installs Java!                                                

Q: How are men like coffee? A: The best ones are hot, and can keep you up all night.                        

Q: How did the hipster burn his tongue? A: He drank his coffee before it was cool.

Q: What do you call it when you walk into a cafe you’re sure you’ve been to before? A: Déjà brew

Q: What did the Brazilian coffee say to the Indonesian coffee? A: “What’s Sumatra with you?”

Q: Why should you be wary of 5-cent espresso?  A: It’s a cheap shot.

Q: Why did the espresso keep checking his watch? A: Because he was pressed for time.

Thanks to Reader's Digest for the above quips.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 21, 2022)

SFC Ollie said:


> My cardiologist has stopped asking how much coffee I drink. To me this speaks volumes.





Leo123 said:


> My cardiologist offers me coffee.   Maybe I need a new one?


Maybe this is why?
". . .In this study, the analysis determined that each cup of caffeinated coffee daily was linked with a 5% reduction in the risk of heart failure (hazard ratio, 0.95; P = .02) and 6% reduction in stroke risk (HR, 0.94; P = .02), but had no significant impact on risk for coronary heart disease or cardiovascular disease. . ."








						Coffee Tied to Lower Heart Failure Risk
					

Higher coffee consumption is associated with a lower risk of heart failure, according to a machine-learning-based algorithm that analyzed data from three large observational trials.




					www.emedicinehealth.com
				












						Coffee in Moderation May Lower Heart Failure Risk
					

Drinking coffee in moderation may reduce your risk of heart failure as you age, according to a new analysis.




					www.webmd.com
				












						Mayo Clinic Minute: Filtering coffee facts from fiction - Mayo Clinic News Network
					

Is coffee good or bad for your health? Some consumers might find recent news stories and research papers about the risks and benefits of coffee confusing. Dr. Donald Hensrud, director of the Mayo Clinic Healthy Living Program, says that for most healthy adults, there's no need to worry about...




					newsnetwork.mayoclinic.org


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 21, 2022)

Manonthestreet said:


> Boss gave me a brand new tractor, 2023 Freightliner Casadia, 12 speed automatic. What a drag. Takes 10 gears to make it to 30 mph. First day I drove  it I estimate I lose anywhere from half hr to 45 minutes  a day cause its so slow off the block.


Is that why if a big truck pulls out ahead of me it takes forever for it to get up close to the speed limit?


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 21, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> My cardiologist offers me coffee.   Maybe I need a new one?


By the way Leo123 , welcome to the Coffee Shop. We're happy you found us. Please read over the OP to know what we're all about in here and then keep right on joining in. 

First timers always receive a complimentary beverage, and it's a warm day today so I'll make it a tall cool one:


----------



## Leo123 (Sep 21, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> By the way Leo123 , welcome to the Coffee Shop. We're happy you found us. Please read over the OP to know what we're all about in here and then keep right on joining in.
> 
> First timers always receive a complimentary beverage, and it's a warm day today so I'll make it a tall cool one:
> 
> View attachment 699413


Thanks!!  But I'm in CA up here in 'tall timber' country and it's cold and rainy.....Had some warm Java earlier.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 21, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Thanks!!  But I'm in CA up here in 'tall timber' country and it's cold and rainy.....Had some warm Java earlier.


Wow. Cold and rainy should be a blessing after a long hot summer. But okay. You can swap the ice cold cocktail for this:


----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 21, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Is that why if a big truck pulls out ahead of me it takes forever for it to get up close to the speed limit?


Could be loaded to the gills too. I wont be pulling out in front of anyone with this pig


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 22, 2022)

I handed the teller @ my bank a withdrawal slip for $400.00 
I said "May I have large bills, please"
She looked at me and said "I'm sorry sir, all the bills are the same size."
When I got up off the floor I explained it to her....


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 22, 2022)

When my husband and I arrived at an automobile dealership to pick up our car, we were told the keys had been locked in it. We went to the service department and found a mechanic working feverishly to unlock the driver side door. As I watched from the passenger side, I instinctively tried the door handle and discovered that it was unlocked. 'Hey,' I announced to the technician, 'it's open!' His reply: 'I know. I already got that side.'


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 22, 2022)

True story. I noticed a lady obviously in distress in the grocery store parking lot. I asked if I could help and she said, did I have a phone? She left hers locked in the car and she couldn't unlock it because the battery in her key fob was dead. She needed to call her dealership. I told her to use the key fob in the keyhole on the door, unlock it, and drive to her dealership to get a new battery for the key fob. She was amazed that she could do that.


----------



## Traviscw (Sep 22, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> Years ago I got a piece of advice which has served me well:  If you have a hobby, turn it into a business and take advantage of the tax benefits.  I've been sewing my own clothes since I was a teenager.
> 
> I started making costumes because my daughter was into skating, dancing and gymnastics.  The outfits are expensive, and on top of ice time, skates, and coaches, sewing was the one thing I could do to keep costs down.  Besides which you spend 10 hours a week at the rink, and if you don't find your own thing to do, you can go crazy sitting on the bench with the other mothers with nothing to do.  Think Dance Moms, for real.
> 
> ...


This is a great way to turn things around. Skating costumes are usually quite costly, and designing and sewing them requires some technical skill. However, there are only a few websites that offer ice skating dresses online. Check out these websites for updates on skating costume trends. Follow skatingboutique.com for inspiration in sewing. One of the tricks here is not to loan your dresses. It means that you have to keep those dresses for some time period. For example, if you want to turn your hobby into business then you have to keep some dresses with you throughout the season and you can sell some pieces in the off season to make some extra cash. Anyway, this is a great initiative, keep going!


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 23, 2022)

Traviscw said:


> This is a great way to turn things around. Skating costumes are usually quite costly, and designing and sewing them requires some technical skill. However, there are only a few websites that offer ice skating dresses online. Check out these websites for updates on skating costume trends. Follow skatingboutique.com for inspiration in sewing. One of the tricks here is not to loan your dresses. It means that you have to keep those dresses for some time period. For example, if you want to turn your hobby into business then you have to keep some dresses with you throughout the season and you can sell some pieces in the off season to make some extra cash. Anyway, this is a great initiative, keep going!


Welcome to the Coffee Shop Traviscw. We're happy you checked us out.  Please read over the OP to see what we're all about in here and then keep right on joining in.

First timers to the Coffee Shop receive a complimentary beverage and since it is bedtime or getting close to bedtime in most of the country, we'll make yours a great nightcap:


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 24, 2022)

It's funny only because it's so true


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## Hossfly (Sep 24, 2022)

Iphone 6 case from zazzle.com    $36.40


----------



## Oddball (Sep 24, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> It's funny only because it's so true
> View attachment 700728


FedEx is so true....They used to be the best and now I'd sooner go to the USPS to ship parcels.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 24, 2022)

Saturday morning!

I'll just leave this here.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 24, 2022)

Oddball said:


> FedEx is so true....They used to be the best and now I'd sooner go to the USPS to ship parcels.


The Facebook ads are so true too. I can do a simple search for pretty much anything and I'll see ads for that on Facebook and elsewhere for days and days.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 24, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> The Facebook ads are so true too. I can do a simple search for pretty much anything and I'll see ads for that on Facebook and elsewhere for days and days.


You can fix that.....Clear your cookies from Facebook, then install this little tool....









						Facebook Container
					

Download Facebook Container for Windows to prevent Facebook from tracking you around the web. Facebook Container has had 1 update within the past 6 months.




					download.cnet.com


----------



## Oddball (Sep 24, 2022)

Make sure you know your password....You'll have to log back in once the cookies are  cleared.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 24, 2022)

Oddball said:


> Saturday morning!
> 
> I'll just leave this here.
> 
> Let the cartoon begin!


Good grief. How did this one get past the YouTube censors?


----------



## Dragonlady (Sep 24, 2022)

The ups and downs of the Blue Jays pennant run is making me crazy.  We have a big series coming up with the Yankees.  Judge may very well break the record in Toronto.  Boo hiss!  I know Judge is very talented, and its apparent that he is both very talented and hardworking, but I hate the guy.  I similarly hated Ricky Henderson, and even when he played for the Blue Jays it felt weird to cheer for him.

My daughter is working night shifts and I've been helping out with overnight visits by the grandkids.  She works 7 p.m. to 7:00 a.m. at a steel plant a few miles from the town where I live.  My daughter brings the kids after school and we all have dinner together.  She makes the kids' lunches, before she goes to work.  They sleep at my place and I get them up, feed them breakfast, and get them ready for school.  She gets here at 7:45, and they head for school, and she goes home to sleep.  She says that the kids love coming here, and cheer when they find out they're coming to Grandma's.  It may have something to do with my cooking.  

Sewing is coming along.  Never as quickly as I'd like but I'm getting there.  Back to the grind.


----------



## Dragonlady (Sep 24, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> The Facebook ads are so true too. I can do a simple search for pretty much anything and I'll see ads for that on Facebook and elsewhere for days and days.



I hate FaceBook ads.  I bought a 12 X 15 living room rug on the internet, and for the next two months, every time I opened my FaceBook page, that rug was in my ad feed.  How many of those rugs did they think I'd be buying?


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 24, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> I hate FaceBook ads.  I bought a 12 X 15 living room rug on the internet, and for the next two months, every time I opened my FaceBook page, that rug was in my ad feed.  How many of those rugs did they think I'd be buying?


Agree. I only need so many toaster ovens or surge protectors or a gift for Aunt Betty or whatever. Oddball gave us a link to use to kill the ads but I probably won't as, for all its faults, I appreciate a free forum that allows us to stay close to friends and family scattered across the country, a few across the globe. Without the ads they couldn't do that for us.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 25, 2022)

Hossfly said:


> Iphone 6 case from zazzle.com    $36.40
> 
> 
> View attachment 700733


We don't have Iphones but cute. I used that graphic in my sig line coded as a link to the Coffee Shop for a long time.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## Hossfly (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## beautress (Sep 27, 2022)

Good morning, all. It's been a busy week. I have to throw that crochet into the forget it room! Nah, I'm hooked!

The only difference is I am using #10 crochet lace thread, not 4-ply. It takes a week to complete the ones I work on, and they have a gigillion double crochet stitches...
I do love this lady's color style. So far, on my striped one of the week, i have about 30 color rows so far, and it's only 7 inches wide, so I'm over half way there. They have to be a minimum of 10 inches, but once in a while it goes to 11 inches, depending on how sleepy the boring chore makes me. :lmao; Who needs a pattern when you have 99 different colors of crochet cotton? Love ya'll. Have to go to the hospital to visit my friend again this morning. First he fainted from not being able to breathe well, then he had a fall, then he started swelling up, and old age isn't for sissies. I can't get him flowers because in addition to all else, he has pneumonia. Put Ken on your prayer list, and hopefully by the time I get there today, he will be out of the woods. He's had a rough week. 
Love ya'll.​


----------



## Dragonlady (Sep 27, 2022)

The sketchy furnace guy is here fixing my furnace.  I intend to have it inspected as soon as he's finished and before the gas is turned on.  

Last night's win over the Yankees took 5 years off my life.  The Jays are now 3 wins away from securing a playoff spot, but they want home field advantage in the playoffs.

Rosemary has arrived and Skeezix is intriqued.  She had a staring contest with Rosemary Sunday night.  Since then Rosemary has been completely indifferent to the cats.  Miss Kitty just liked Rosemary's heat lamp as a sleeping spot.

September 21st came and took summer with her when she left.  I turned the heat on last night.  I have one small electric baseboard heater in the living room.  It would be enough to keep the apartment warm enough until Christmas, if push came to shove.  I prefer T-shirt and shorts to jeans and sweaters, but it is Fall.

Early morning duck hunting is waking me up.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 27, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> The sketchy furnace guy is here fixing my furnace.  I intend to have it inspected as soon as he's finished and before the gas is turned on.
> 
> Last night's win over the Yankees took 5 years off my life.  The Jays are now 3 wins away from securing a playoff spot, but they want home field advantage in the playoffs.
> 
> ...


I don't mind winter clothing, but these days I handle heat better than I handle cold. For most of my life it was the other way around. So mild winters here are much appreciated. As is our furnace.    Our heating/air conditioning services are licensed/bonded and are required to make sure there are no gas leaks, check for carbon monoxide and all that when they do their service every year.  But given the history at your place, you're probably wise to check.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 27, 2022)

Whoever has the VOODOO doll of me--could you please scratch my butt. I'm in public and can't do it myself.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 27, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> Whoever has the VOODOO doll of me--could you please scratch my butt. I'm in public and can't do it myself.


We all learn how to do certain things discreetly.


----------



## Sbiker (Sep 27, 2022)

Damn, this thread is not so easy target to find  Hello, how are you all? )


----------



## beautress (Sep 27, 2022)

Sbiker said:


> Damn, this thread is not so easy target to find  Hello, how are you all? )


Bienvenedes, Sbiker. Black, cream, or sugar?


----------



## beautress (Sep 27, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> The sketchy furnace guy is here fixing my furnace.  I intend to have it inspected as soon as he's finished and before the gas is turned on.
> 
> Last night's win over the Yankees took 5 years off my life.  The Jays are now 3 wins away from securing a playoff spot, but they want home field advantage in the playoffs.
> 
> ...


Have the Tamaracks turned yet? Stay warm! 





]


----------



## Sbiker (Sep 28, 2022)

beautress said:


> Bienvenedes, Sbiker. Black, cream, or sugar?


Offcourse, black, strong and bitter, like our life


----------



## beautress (Sep 28, 2022)

Sbiker said:


> Offcourse, black, strong and bitter, like our life


Pass th' hazelnut Coffemate (tm), thankyaverramuch!


----------



## beautress (Sep 28, 2022)

beautress said:


> Pass th' hazelnut creamer (tm), thankyaverramuch!






​


----------



## Dragonlady (Sep 28, 2022)

beautress said:


> View attachment 702595
> 
> ​



My ex LOVES that stuff.  Plus he used to buy flavoured coffees.  Luba's, our favourite coffee shop at St. Lawrence Market had about 30 different flavours of coffee beans and he would mix up a pound of beans, like French Vanilla, Jamaica Me Crazy, and Black Forest Cake, and then mix them with Coffeemate flavoured creamers.  






						St. Lawrence Market : Directory Individual Vendor
					






					www.stlawrencemarket.com


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 28, 2022)

Sbiker said:


> Damn, this thread is not so easy target to find  Hello, how are you all? )


Hey welcome home Sbiker. I agree this isn't an easy thread to find unless you know exactly where to look.  I have an icon on my computer that automatically takes me to the OP of this thread, but don't expect anybody else to do that.

I've missed you.  I hope you are well and happy.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 28, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> My ex LOVES that stuff.  Plus he used to buy flavoured coffees.  Luba's, our favourite coffee shop at St. Lawrence Market had about 30 different flavours of coffee beans and he would mix up a pound of beans, like French Vanilla, Jamaica Me Crazy, and Black Forest Cake, and then mix them with Coffeemate flavoured creamers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use some flavored Stevia blends to sweeten/flavor my coffee and a splash of milk to lighten it but that's just my preference.  I think those commercial coffee creamers are likely harmless if a person doesn't consume a lot of it and they taste really good, but the ingredients are a bit sketchy in most. And it doesn't neutralize the acid like milk does which is important for me with my medical history.

Coffee Mate (plus whatever is in different flavorings):

Water
Sugar
Vegetable oil (high oleic soybean and/or high oleic canola)
Micellar casein (a milk derivative)
Mono and diglyserides
Dipotassium phosphate
Natural and artificial flavor
Cellulose gel
Cellulose gum
Carrageenan


----------



## beautress (Sep 28, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> I use some flavored Stevia blends to sweeten/flavor my coffee and a splash of milk to lighten it but that's just my preference.  I think those commercial coffee creamers are likely harmless if a person doesn't consume a lot of it and they taste really good, but the ingredients are a bit sketchy in most. And it doesn't neutralize the acid like milk does which is important for me with my medical history.
> 
> Coffee Mate (plus whatever is in different flavorings):
> 
> ...


When I went to youTube this morning, they had a whole bunch of home-made flavored creamer recipes, all different. My preference would have a cream content because it's one project that works to curb the appetite, whereas regular coffee can produce hunger, so I've read. Even some of the artificial creamers have a little fat in them as your ingredients list indicates. My homeopathic guy is a regestered in his profession, and his diagnosis was "pink eye." I remember I had that a couple of times as a child.

Didn't get a call from my Dr. so I went homeopathic and got some correctly-diluted "silver" remedy for eye infections. My sleep has been disturbed for a week or so now, so I will be napping as needed. Fortunately, the dilute silver solution got my eye open. It's allergy season again with a few leaves starting to fall off the oak trees. they're such wonderful trees for providing the best shade in the hot weather we've had. Last week, the highest temps were between 98 and 104F. The weeks leading up to that cool of weather got to 114F a couple of weeks ago. Laws of mercy, it was hot this summer.


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 28, 2022)

Oh well, here I go again. I have stopped taking abilify, an anti psychotic drug for schizophernia.
Eveyone warns you against going cold turkey and recommends slowly tapering off the drug, but I have stopped it altogether. I know I am in for a rough ride because I tried it a couple of years ago. After a month I felt so bad I started taking the drug again.
But I have been looking on the internet and people say your brain chemistry returns to normal after a few weeks or months. I know my brain is dependent on the drug because of the last time I stopped. But if I can hold out for a few months of suffering my brain may stabilize.


----------



## Dragonlady (Sep 28, 2022)

beautress said:


> When I went to youTube this morning, they had a whole bunch of home-made flavored creamer recipes, all different. My preference would have a cream content because it's one project that works to curb the appetite, whereas regular coffee can produce hunger, so I've read. Even some of the artificial creamers have a little fat in them as your ingredients list indicates. My homeopathic guy is a regestered in his profession, and his diagnosis was "pink eye." I remember I had that a couple of times as a child.
> 
> Didn't get a call from my Dr. so I went homeopathic and got some correctly-diluted "silver" remedy for eye infections. My sleep has been disturbed for a week or so now, so I will be napping as needed. Fortunately, the dilute silver solution got my eye open. It's allergy season again with a few leaves starting to fall off the oak trees. they're such wonderful trees for providing the best shade in the hot weather we've had. Last week, the highest temps were between 98 and 104F. The weeks leading up to that cool of weather got to 114F a couple of weeks ago. Laws of mercy, it was hot this summer.



I'm a great believer in homeopathy.  My friend gave me a recipe for an herb tea which is so helpful with my asthma and allergies this time of year. 

I'm getting excited for Skate Canada which starts a month from today.  I'm staying with my friend in downtown Toronto, and commuting to the rink in Mississauga.   My friend's condo is a 5 minute walk from the subway.  There's both a grocery store and a liquor store right next door, and I can see the offices where I used to work from his balcony, so I know the area well.  It's a great base of operations.

Since this is a Grand Prix event, there will be literally dozens of people I know from the skating community in attendance, some of whom I haven't seen since the last time I attended Skate Canada in 2019.  There were 20 people at that dinner.  The largest was in Quebec City in 2007.  We had 34 at that dinner. 

Sketchy furnace guy says my furnace needs to be replaced.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 28, 2022)

Dajjal said:


> Oh well, here I go again. I have stopped taking abilify, an anti psychotic drug for schizophernia.
> Eveyone warns you against going cold turkey and recommends slowly tapering off the drug, but I have stopped it altogether. I know I am in for a rough ride because I tried it a couple of years ago. After a month I felt so bad I started taking the drug again.
> But I have been looking on the internet and people say your brain chemistry returns to normal after a few weeks or months. I know my brain is dependent on the drug because of the last time I stopped. But if I can hold out for a few months of suffering my brain may stabilize.


Are you under a doctor's care Dajjal? If not please consult your doctor before stopping any medication you've taken for awhile.  Wishing you the best.


----------



## Sbiker (Sep 28, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Hey welcome home Sbiker. I agree this isn't an easy thread to find unless you know exactly where to look.  I have an icon on my computer that automatically takes me to the OP of this thread, but don't expect anybody else to do that.
> 
> I've missed you.  I hope you are well and happy.


 I've missed you and Coffee Shop too. I live as a squirrel in the wheel, for a many months... A lot of job, children need attention... So, my life not so regular and predictable... Sometimes it become more stable 

How are you, what's new (except all terrible politic news, forbidden here)?
Weather is fine now. A golden autumn..


----------



## Sbiker (Sep 28, 2022)

beautress said:


> Pass th' hazelnut Coffemate (tm), thankyaverramuch!


Very tasty  But after job I'll prefer maple raf, so let any non-sweet coffee waits my morning to take me in resource condition ))


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 28, 2022)

Sbiker said:


> I've missed you and Coffee Shop too. I live as a squirrel in the wheel, for a many months... A lot of job, children need attention... So, my life not so regular and predictable... Sometimes it become more stable
> 
> How are you, what's new (except all terrible politic news, forbidden here)?
> Weather is fine now. A golden autumn..


Autumn really hasn't gotten going good yet here, but life goes on here with the good and bad as it does everywhere. Fortunately we manage to keep politics, good and bad, out of the Coffee Shop but I do understand what you're saying. But happy you're back.


----------



## Sbiker (Sep 28, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Autumn really hasn't gotten going good yet here, but life goes on here with the good and bad as it does everywhere. Fortunately we manage to keep politics, good and bad, out of the Coffee Shop but I do understand what you're saying. But happy you're back.


Hm, interesting. This year autumn here came at 1st of september, like a switch. So, usually in Moscow is long autumn (and long spring ), till november... Unfortunately, I've never swim this summer anywhere - do you imagine! But I hope autumn and them would be more calmly and next season I'll take 2-3 weeks of vacation to rest somewhere at river or sea...


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 28, 2022)

Sbiker said:


> Hm, interesting. This year autumn here came at 1st of september, like a switch. So, usually in Moscow is long autumn (and long spring ), till november... Unfortunately, I've never swim this summer anywhere - do you imagine! But I hope autumn and them would be more calmly and next season I'll take 2-3 weeks of vacation to rest somewhere at river or sea...


Autumn officially begins September 21 here but the actual seasonal weather could be earlier and mostly later. We have long summers and long autumns, shorter winters and shorter springs mostly. New Mexico is one of the southernmost U.S. states, roughly on the same latitude as north Africa--way south of you--but because we are at a high altitude, we do enjoy all four seasons that some southern states don't.


----------



## sparky (Sep 28, 2022)

i'd like to retire a starving musician........






~S~


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 28, 2022)

sparky said:


> i'd like to retire a starving musician........
> 
> View attachment 702796
> 
> ...


I would like to retire a musician but not starving.  And welcome back to the Coffee Shop Sparky.  It has been awhile.


----------



## Dragonlady (Sep 28, 2022)

Beautress, you asked about the Fall colours.  It's still pretty green here, but I'm in the most southern part of Canada.  In Timmins, up in Northern Ontario, their peak colours are past already.  Our cottage was near Huntsville, on Lake Vernon, and we often held Thanksgiving there, but the colours were just past their peak by Canadian Thanksgiving - 2nd Sunday in October.  

Here, colours should be peaking by Thanksgiving.  About a week and a half at this point.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 29, 2022)

Good night, afternoon, morning wherever you are darlinks. I really do love you guys. May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here.

Harper, the inspiration for the vigil list.
Nosmo King for healing and health & wholeness.
Big Black Dog for the very best treatment and outcome for the rest of his days.
Dragonlady almost done with recovery from knee surgery.
Gracie for solutions and peace.
Mindful's daughter fighting COVID.
Hombre & Foxfyre's son for continued wellness.
Beautress's friend Ken for healing and wellness.

And we keep the light on so others who have been away can find their way back and we hope they will.

*Aspens and red maples in the fall in Fourth of July Canyon in the Manzanos just east and south of Albuquerque.*


----------



## Dajjal (Sep 29, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Are you under a doctor's care Dajjal? If not please consult your doctor before stopping any medication you've taken for awhile.  Wishing you the best.


HI Foxy, I have not seen a doctor or psychiatrist for years. I just used to get my repeat prescriptions sent to the chemists. But the doctors have stopped doing this which means I would have to make a doctor's appointment every month to get a repeat prescription. I don't want to do that because I will risk getting covid and flu every time I sit about in the doctors waiting room.
In any case I know what they will say. They will recommend I keep taking the medication. They have no strategy for withdrawing from anti psychotic medication.

Besides I got my entire psychiatric file under the data protection act a few years ago, and I discovered that every psychiatrist I had ever seen said, in notes they thought I would never see, that I had delusional beliefs in a spirit world. They don't know crap and I don't need them telling me my experiences of the existence of spirits are delusions.

I have read accounts of other people on the internet who have come off abilify and they say that after a few weeks or months they got over the withdrawl symptoms of stopping the drug. Apparently your brain gradually readjusts to the chemical changes and you stabilize.

Last time I stopped the meds I lasted one month and the horrible withdrawl symptoms made me go back on the drug. But I was not sure they were withdrawl symptoms last time, and I did not know then that if I had held on for another month I might have recovered.

So this time I am going to take the punishment until my brain gets used to not having the drug.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 29, 2022)

Dajjal said:


> HI Foxy, I have not seen a doctor or psychiatrist for years. I just used to get my repeat prescriptions sent to the chemists. But the doctors have stopped doing this which means I would have to make a doctor's appointment every month to get a repeat prescription. I don't want to do that because I will risk getting covid and flu every time I sit about in the doctors waiting room.
> In any case I know what they will say. They will recommend I keep taking the medication. They have no strategy for withdrawing from anti psychotic medication.
> 
> Besides I got my entire psychiatric file under the data protection act a few years ago, and I discovered that every psychiatrist I had ever seen said, in notes they thought I would never see, that I had delusional beliefs in a spirit world. They don't know crap and I don't need them telling me my experiences of the existence of spirits are delusions.
> ...


Well I can't say I approve. I would want medical supervision doing that, but you are the captain of your own ship and I wish all the best for you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 29, 2022)

Hmm.  I don't know.  What do you think everybody?  Yea or nay?


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 29, 2022)

It is said that for humor to be humor, there must be at least a grain of truth in it. I believe that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 29, 2022)

One more because it's so true. . .


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 29, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Hmm.  I don't know.  What do you think everybody?  Yea or nay?
> 
> View attachment 703140


Looks good for a few seconds. Could get really messy real fast.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 29, 2022)

SFC Ollie said:


> Looks good for a few seconds. Could get really messy real fast.


No kidding. And I don't think I'll even try to add up the calories in that.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## Hossfly (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## beautress (Sep 30, 2022)

For the Coffee Museum Wall:



............ 





 ...........


----------



## beautress (Sep 30, 2022)

Coffee wallpapers:



 .......... 

 ...........

 ........


----------



## beautress (Sep 30, 2022)

Coffee sculptures, bas relief art, etc.



 .. 

.... 





 ......... 

 ..........


----------



## Dragonlady (Sep 30, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Hmm.  I don't know.  What do you think everybody?  Yea or nay?
> 
> View attachment 703140



I'd be up for at least trying it.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 30, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Hmm.  I don't know.  What do you think everybody?  Yea or nay?
> 
> View attachment 703140


Are you supposed to eat that thing or smoke it?


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 30, 2022)

strollingbones Break Dance


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 1, 2022)

Foxfyre  needs help!


----------



## Oddball (Oct 1, 2022)

Saturday morning!

Keep an eye on your piggy bank.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Brick Gold (Oct 2, 2022)

All these years and I havent once seen TLs quid.  Big 60 howd he survive.  I put liquor in my coffee


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 2, 2022)

Hey, Foxfyre


----------



## Sbiker (Oct 3, 2022)

sparky said:


> i'd like to retire a starving musician........
> 
> View attachment 702796
> 
> ...


Let's do rocknroll first!


----------



## Sbiker (Oct 3, 2022)

Hossfly said:


> Hey, Foxfyre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a size for my current job!


----------



## Sbiker (Oct 3, 2022)

Oddball said:


> Saturday morning!
> 
> Keep an eye on your piggy bank.
> 
> Let the cartoon begin!


Monday morning! 
I'm like in anecdote... "Hey, we didn't drink all the money yesterday, we also bought a car"


----------



## beautress (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## beautress (Oct 3, 2022)

Still crocheting a boho "use up scrap cotton threads" and counting flowers on the wall.... all last week long. It's only about 8 inches by 10, and I only have to complete the outer edge in boho turquoise around all those warm colors of orange, yellow, burnt red, antique lights, no two alike vertical stripes in differing widths, and yawning out loud, "I'm sick of this monthlong project..."

It's going to be a great dishrag, though, and it won't matter if a little clorox fades it out here and there. Cleaning up after 3 doggies requires that. Don't forget to vote tomorrow. And what else is on the agenda? Well, I worked hard on Spanish lessons this morning after taking the week off to visit the friend at the hospital 40 miles away, so now I have to complete the most boring dishrag ever.  I started this darn thing the first week of September, and it's not done yet. Usually, I spend 3 hours a day crocheting up some dishrags. The ones you get at the store no longer have much cotton in them, if any. Nothing does it better than cotton, and the texture of the crochet cotton #10 thread is pleasing to me.

Pass the black coffee. I think I'm going to quit using cream one of these mornings. Hope everyone has a good week. I just love reading up on how everyone is doing, C ya later, alligator...  After my dismal Spanish lesson errors, I need a good nap!   Oh, and hugs, everybody!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 3, 2022)

beautress said:


> Still crocheting a boho "use up scrap cotton threads" and counting flowers on the wall.... all last week long. It's only about 8 inches by 10, and I only have to complete the outer edge in boho turquoise around all those warm colors of orange, yellow, burnt red, antique lights, no two alike vertical stripes in differing widths, and yawning out loud, "I'm sick of this monthlong project..."
> 
> It's going to be a great dishrag, though, and it won't matter if a little clorox fades it out here and there. Cleaning up after 3 doggies requires that. Don't forget to vote tomorrow. And what else is on the agenda? Well, I worked hard on Spanish lessons this morning after taking the week off to visit the friend at the hospital 40 miles away, so now I have to complete the most boring dishrag ever.  I started this darn thing the first week of September, and it's not done yet. Usually, I spend 3 hours a day crocheting up some dishrags. The ones you get at the store no longer have much cotton in them, if any. Nothing does it better than cotton, and the texture of the crochet cotton #10 thread is pleasing to me.
> 
> Pass the black coffee. I think I'm going to quit using cream one of these mornings. Hope everyone has a good week. I just love reading up on how everyone is doing, C ya later, alligator...  After my dismal Spanish lesson errors, I need a good nap!   Oh, and hugs, everybody!


At a certain age, black coffee is not advisable. If you give up the cream, still put a splash of milk--low fat milk is fine--in it.  It gives you all the benefits of coffee but cuts the acid that can cause problems for some.


----------



## beautress (Oct 3, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> At a certain age, black coffee is not advisable. If you give up the cream, still put a splash of milk--low fat milk is fine--in it.  It gives you all the benefits of coffee but cuts the acid that can cause problems for some.


If I use cream, it eliminates one meal because I don't get hungry until around 2, but healthwise, I'm sure you're right. Ok, I think I'll do half and half for a couple of days, then milk. 
The doggies three are going to enjoy the rest of the half and half, though.


----------



## beautress (Oct 3, 2022)

Oddball said:


> Saturday morning!
> 
> Keep an eye on your piggy bank.
> 
> Let the cartoon begin!


"Sufferin' succotash!" So that's where the phrase came from. Thanks, Oddball!


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## beautress (Oct 5, 2022)

A pick me up I found on YouTube for anyone who is frazzled and needs a break from a situation or stress, with love  




 



 

 


​


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 5, 2022)

And we still need remedial reading in grocery stores.  (Remedial labeling?)


----------



## Brick Gold (Oct 6, 2022)

I am drinking a homemade mocha latte right now.
Nestles Tasters Choice French Roast instant crystals
2% Milk
Hersheys dark Dutch cocoa powder
Powdered confectioners sugar
Microwaved and well shaken
Better than what, a 10$ latte you get at the mall God knows what the hell is in it.  Id rather have this.


----------



## Brick Gold (Oct 6, 2022)

Nestles is $12.99 for a 7 ounce jar while my regular brand Folgers is $7.99 for an 8 ounce jar.  I am trying to figure out why its $5.00 more so far no luck.


----------



## Brick Gold (Oct 6, 2022)

Going to sip on these lattes while I finish up my current task in computer learning, almost done, maybe 20 hours to go.  These coffees will keep me attentive through this.  So time consuming but a fine investment.  Don't regret a minute spent.


----------



## beautress (Oct 6, 2022)

Finished the forever boho dishrag yesterday and put the last row on the lace around the pink and green potholder in honor of my late sister who passed 3 months after my dear husband died, summer of 2016, and her, between hallowe'en and Thanksgiving 2016. Thinking of loved ones gone brings happy memories of the playful and lovingkind things they did, their caring, and their amazing accomplishments.


----------



## Sbiker (Oct 6, 2022)

Brick Gold said:


> Nestles is $12.99 for a 7 ounce jar while my regular brand Folgers is $7.99 for an 8 ounce jar.  I am trying to figure out why its $5.00 more so far no luck.


Never bought coffee for $ )) But very like good drinks!


----------



## Sbiker (Oct 6, 2022)

Oddball said:


> Saturday morning!
> 
> Keep an eye on your piggy bank.
> 
> Let the cartoon begin!


Hey, now it's friday morning, day of office man! 
I have a hard week, my boss mailed me, I've made not excellent document, so I think - why I can't drink some of wine now, not waiting to friday... ^) I don't think, they're retire me, but who knows...
So, at another front, my wife waits me at weekend home and she dont' like my drunkenness, so it's another argument to drink right now 
Unfortunately, I don't like vodka, because it's a drink of oldmans and students, I prefer dry red, but two bottles is a way I have full satisfaction  Peace to all!!


----------



## Sbiker (Oct 6, 2022)

beautress said:


> Finished the forever boho dishrag yesterday and put the last row on the lace around the pink and green potholder in honor of my late sister who passed 3 months after my dear husband died, summer of 2016, and her, between hallowe'en and Thanksgiving 2016. Thinking of loved ones gone brings happy memories of the playful and lovingkind things they did, their caring, and their amazing accomplishments.


Sometimes ago I was at my aunt's funeral... I've seen about 2 or 3 graves of those killed in the special operation.. Peace them, protected us from fascism...


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 6, 2022)

Brick Gold said:


> I am drinking a homemade mocha latte right now.
> Nestles Tasters Choice French Roast instant crystals
> 2% Milk
> Hersheys dark Dutch cocoa powder
> ...


Sounds yummy. I may have to make me one too.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Sbiker (Oct 6, 2022)

Hossfly said:


> View attachment 706559



Let's drunk anti-noise remedy together!


----------



## Sbiker (Oct 6, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Sounds yummy. I may have to make me one too.


Foxy, I like you in any case!  Don't beat me, but if we have similar age, we'd make a romantic history!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 6, 2022)

Sbiker said:


> Foxy, I like you in any case!  Don't beat me, but if we have similar age, we'd make a romantic history!


Well thank you Sbiker. I'm flattered. I'm probably old enough to be your grandma, but after all age is just a number. I'll ask my husband if I can date.


----------



## Sbiker (Oct 6, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Well thank you Sbiker. I'm flattered. I'm probably old enough to be your grandma, but after all age is just a number. I'll ask my husband if I can date.


I think so, but sorry, I don't want to ask about it my wife


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 6, 2022)

Sbiker said:


> I think so, but sorry, I don't want to ask about it my wife


I was guessing she wouldn't be real open to the idea. On the other hand, Hombre (my husband) said okay if you're rich enough.


----------



## Sbiker (Oct 6, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> I was guessing she wouldn't be real open to the idea. On the other hand, Hombre (my husband) said okay if you're rich enough.


Hey, honey, I've bought the second car to family last week, lol, why no?


----------



## Sbiker (Oct 6, 2022)

Sbiker said:


> Hey, honey, I've bought the second car to family last week, lol, why no?


FIFTH car, if we consider my family and my father!


----------



## Sbiker (Oct 6, 2022)

Sbiker said:


> FIFTH car, if we consider my family and my father!


Damn, six!  Cars is a thing need to reduce!  I've lost one my dad's cars sometimes ago, when gypsies stole it.... So, all I really need a small scooter to reach nearest shop with a good red dry wine and not to be afraid to lose my driver card


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Oddball (Oct 8, 2022)

Saturday morning!

A great day for music lovers.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 8, 2022)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Brick Gold (Oct 9, 2022)

Home made almond latte with Almond extract and Amaretto and French Roast coffee


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 9, 2022)

Hossfly said:


> View attachment 707940


And Hombre usually does make the coffee in the morning because he is usually up before I am. On the much rarer occasions when I'm the first one up, I make it though.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 9, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> And Hombre usually does make the coffee in the morning because he is usually up before I am. On the much rarer occasions when I'm the first one up, I make it though.


I prepare the coffee before going to bed and set the timer. Always wake up to the smell of Folgers.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 10, 2022)

Just a few more nice days.

Time to clear out the 3-season camp, drain the water, and move back to the main house.
Squeeze in a couple rounds of golf and motorbike rides.
Enjoy a couple more pontoon happy hour cruises.
Detail the car for winter and put the bike away.
Weather was like early June all summer....Wind blew and blew.
Last few shifts at the lakeside bar.

Just a few more nice days.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 10, 2022)

Oddball said:


> Just a few more nice days.
> 
> Time to clear out the 3-season camp, drain the water, and move back to the main house.
> Squeeze in a couple rounds of golf and motorbike rides.
> ...


In New Mexico we are settling into our "Indian summer' days. Our bright blue October weather will have cool but not freezing nights and mornings, pleasant afternoons interspersed with maybe some clouds, even some occasional light precipitation. Light winds. We are beginning to get some serious fall colors here in the city now but the full display is still yet to come. Brilliant sunrises and sunsets. Now that the Balloon Fiesta is over (as of yesterday but there were still a number of balloons up this morning), no heavy coats needed but we do keep sweaters and light fleece jackets handy.  October is my favorite month actually.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## beautress (Oct 13, 2022)

A little vicarious vacation to the *Costa Rica Cloud Forest*. Warning: feathered eye candy is addictive! Click "youtube" and get the larger picture in another tab.

​


----------



## Dragonlady (Oct 14, 2022)

I took this picture yesterday for Beautress. The colours are really late this year but there are lots of bright reds. Some years it’s all gold and browns.  

I made sure to get one of our windmills in the shot. They’re everywhere. One of our local photographers complained it’s nearly impossible to take picture of a barn without getting a windmill in the shot.  I think they’re lovely an elegant.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 14, 2022)

I was out in my garage a little while back, had the garage door open and saw some movement out of the corner of my eye.  One of our resident Roadrunners had come up to see what was going on.  It stared at me for a minute then ran around behind my motorcycle, jumped up on shelf then up on top of the open garage door......  I could hear it running back and forth just checking things out.  Finally I had to go in so I did a quick close and stop of the door, took three tries and it finally jumped down but not outside........  It jumped over to a platform I built for storage and refused to come down, I tried clapping at it, shooing it then I finally triggered one of my drill guns and off it went, out the door and gone.  It didn't like that noise........


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 14, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> I was out in my garage a little while back, had the garage door open and saw some movement out of the corner of my eye.  One of our resident Roadrunners had come up to see what was going on.  It stared at me for a minute then ran around behind my motorcycle, jumped up on shelf then up on top of the open garage door......  I could hear it running back and forth just checking things out.  Finally I had to go in so I did a quick close and stop of the door, took three tries and it finally jumped down but not outside........  It jumped over to a platform I built for storage and refused to come down, I tried clapping at it, shooing it then I finally triggered one of my drill guns and off it went, out the door and gone.  It didn't like that noise........


Ours around here are pretty friendly and let us get fairly close but they aren't that friendly.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 14, 2022)

Are all of ya'll okay?  There seems to be a rider down. . .


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 14, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Ours around here are pretty friendly and let us get fairly close but they aren't that friendly.


I've literally had them come up and stand right next to me, maybe 6" to a foot away.  I did scare the heck out of one and it scared the heck out of me.  A couple of years back I went out one night to toss a full trash bag into the trash bin.  As I turned to approach the bin I noticed something on top of it but couldn't tell what.  As I stepped closer I woke the Roadrunner up and it took off flapping it's wings and of course I jumped backwards not knowing what it was for a few seconds.


----------



## Dragonlady (Oct 14, 2022)

I'm now caring for my youngest daughter's family pets while the whole family moves.  My daughter and her BF are moving in together and have rented a house which they can't move into until November 1st.  She had to be out of her apartment on October 8th, but he didn't give notice until they signed the new lease, so she's stored her stuff and is camping at his apartment until they make the final move in two weeks. 

Two weeks ago, she moved her 3 foot ball python, Rosemary, to my apartment.  She's a nice little snake but I joked that she sleeps 23 hours and 50 minutes a day, wakes up and gets a drink and goes back to sleep. 

Yesterday, Mama Gray arrived.  Mama Gray is my granddaughter's Russian Blue cat.  My very friendly Skeezix welcomed her and the two are getting along well.  I think she can smell my grandkids.  I've been babysitting them on overnights when their mother is working, so they have a bed here and that's where Mama Gray went to sleep.  Lying on their bed she was purring and content.

Last night, I fed the snake.  My daughter bought a "ratsicle" when we were at the pet store, and we thawed it out when we got home.  Once the food had achieve room temperature, I dropped it in the tank using rubber gloves.  10 minutes later it had disappeared.  Rosemary has been sleeping ever since.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 15, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> I'm now caring for my youngest daughter's family pets while the whole family moves.  My daughter and her BF are moving in together and have rented a house which they can't move into until November 1st.  She had to be out of her apartment on October 8th, but he didn't give notice until they signed the new lease, so she's stored her stuff and is camping at his apartment until they make the final move in two weeks.
> 
> Two weeks ago, she moved her 3 foot ball python, Rosemary, to my apartment.  She's a nice little snake but I joked that she sleeps 23 hours and 50 minutes a day, wakes up and gets a drink and goes back to sleep.
> 
> ...


I couldn't but think what greater mother love is there than the mother who is willing to babysit her daughter's snake.


----------



## Dragonlady (Oct 15, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> I couldn't but think what greater mother love is there than the mother who is willing to babysit her daughter's snake.



I did outright refuse to feed the snake a live rat.  The snake may have been welcomed into my home but no rats.  No way, no how.  Even the ratsicle was tough to deal with.  I used rubber gloves to open the plastic bag it came in, and drop it into the tank.  Some people hate spiders and snakes.  Rats and bats for me.   

My daughter told me she tried feeding Rosemary a live rat, and the snake made friends with it.  She came home from work and found the rat and the snake curled up sleeping together.  When it got to the point that my daughter needed to buy food for her snake's pet rat, she took the rat to the steel plant where she works and let it go.


----------



## Blossom (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Oddball (Oct 15, 2022)

Saturday morning!

Sometimes, both rivals lose.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Sbiker (Oct 15, 2022)

Brick Gold said:


> Home made almond latte with Almond extract and Amaretto and French Roast coffee View attachment 707906


Wow!
But it looks like luxury moonshine, lol!


----------



## Sbiker (Oct 15, 2022)

Oddball said:


> Just a few more nice days.
> 
> Time to clear out the 3-season camp, drain the water, and move back to the main house.
> Squeeze in a couple rounds of golf and motorbike rides.
> ...


Damn, it's time to buy winter tires... Another point in expences )


----------



## beautress (Oct 15, 2022)

Oddball said:


> Saturday morning!
> 
> Sometimes, both rivals lose.
> 
> Let the cartoon begin!


Really funny, Mr. Oddball! Blue ribbon coming your way: 




1st place
Funny Video Division
​


----------



## beautress (Oct 15, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Are all of ya'll okay?  There seems to be a rider down. . .
> 
> View attachment 710076


Lol! My broom's missing all right, but it is a wide, commercial push broom that used to house in the garage. I'm happy today, because my friend Ken survived his 2-week stay in the hospital for pneumonia, and an additional 2-day trip back to clear up congestion that was robbing his blood system of all its oxygen, so now he will be on oxygen for the duration, which may not be too much longer on this earth, but I'm hoping for the best. For those so inclined, please put Ken on your prayer list. Thanks.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 15, 2022)

beautress said:


> Lol! My broom's missing all right, but it is a wide, commercial push broom that used to house in the garage. I'm happy today, because my friend Ken survived his 2-week stay in the hospital for pneumonia, and an additional 2-day trip back to clear up congestion that was robbing his blood system of all its oxygen, so now he will be on oxygen for the duration, which may not be too much longer on this earth, but I'm hoping for the best. For those so inclined, please put Ken on your prayer list. Thanks.


Ken is already on the vigil list.


----------



## beautress (Oct 15, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Ken is already on the vigil list.


Thanks, Foxfyre, for your prayers, even if his prognosis is not so good. Even after all this, he may continue smoking which is horrible for someone with advanced emphysema and "small dark spots" on the lungs. My prayer is that of healing and that he will stop smoking before it's too late.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 15, 2022)

beautress said:


> Thanks, Foxfyre, for your prayers, even if his prognosis is not so good. Even after all this, he may continue smoking which is horrible for someone with advanced emphysema and "small dark spots" on the lungs. My prayer is that of healing and that he will stop smoking before it's too late.


That would help. But once the prognosis is grim, I think maybe quality of life for the days one has left are better than stretching it out with lessened quality of life. That of course should be the person's choice.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 15, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> I did outright refuse to feed the snake a live rat.  The snake may have been welcomed into my home but no rats.  No way, no how.  Even the ratsicle was tough to deal with.  I used rubber gloves to open the plastic bag it came in, and drop it into the tank.  Some people hate spiders and snakes.  Rats and bats for me.
> 
> My daughter told me she tried feeding Rosemary a live rat, and the snake made friends with it.  She came home from work and found the rat and the snake curled up sleeping together.  When it got to the point that my daughter needed to buy food for her snake's pet rat, she took the rat to the steel plant where she works and let it go.


That's a great story.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 15, 2022)

Blossom said:


> View attachment 710379


Welcome welcome to the Coffee Shop Blossom. We're so happy you found us. Please read over the OP to see what we're all about in here and then keep right on joining in. Hope your experience here at USMB is good.   Love your screen name and that will factor in on the complimentary beverage you receive as a first timer here:

How about a pina colada with edible flower?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 15, 2022)

Sbiker said:


> Wow!
> But it looks like luxury moonshine, lol!


   I'm wondering. Do they have moonshiners in your country?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 15, 2022)

Passed up the gas station on the way to the grocery store today but noted it was up since yesterday.  And I noted that the price of milk is also up again today. But listening to the car radio I didn't feel so bad when I learned that the cost for a gallon of scorpion venom is $31 million.  I also wondered how much market there is for scorpion venom?


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Brick Gold (Oct 15, 2022)

Sbiker said:


> Wow!
> But it looks like luxury moonshine, lol!


Everything is lux hobo round here.  Its the way uncle sam ra... me.


----------



## Brick Gold (Oct 15, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Welcome welcome to the Coffee Shop Blossom. We're so happy you found us. Please read over the OP to see what we're all about in here and then keep right on joining in. Hope your experience here at USMB is good.   Love your screen name and that will factor in on the complimentary beverage you receive as a first timer here:
> 
> How about a pina colada with edible flower?
> View attachment 710488


Looks so perfect royal Japanese cant feel like you deserve something so immaculate and then you wonder


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 16, 2022)

Good night, afternoon, morning wherever you are darlinks. I really do love you guys. May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here.

Harper, the inspiration for the vigil list.
Nosmo King for healing and health & wholeness.
Big Black Dog for the very best treatment and outcome for the rest of his days.
Dragonlady almost done with recovery from knee surgery.
Gracie for solutions and peace.
Mindful's daughter fighting COVID.
Hombre & Foxfyre's son for continued wellness.
Beautress's friend Ken for healing and wellness.

And we keep the light on so others who have been away can find their way back and we hope they will.

A*utumn in Ontario:*


----------



## beautress (Oct 16, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Good night, afternoon, morning wherever you are darlinks. I really do love you guys. May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here.
> 
> Harper, the inspiration for the vigil list.
> Nosmo King for healing and health & wholeness.
> ...


Foxfyre, everything you said is as awesome as your beautiful fall bird's eye view of an Ontario setting. ❤️🧡❤️💛❤️🧡❤️💛❤️🧡❤️​


----------



## Oddball (Oct 16, 2022)

Though there is a thin thread of the political in this piece (isn't there in damn near everything these days?), it primarily opines on how cultural rot has been mirrored (led?) by the ugly and slovenly "clothes" many hang on their bodies these days.....I found it thought provoking,,,,









						How Fashion Was Used as Lethal Weapon to Successfully Destroy America - Revolver News
					

It’s shameful how fashion has been used as a weapon against society and a crutch for unworthy women, when all it ever wanted to be was art.




					www.revolver.news


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 16, 2022)

Oddball said:


> Though there is a thin thread of the political in this piece (isn't there in damn near everything these days?), it primarily opines on how cultural rot has been mirrored (led?) by the ugly and slovenly "clothes" many hang on their bodies these days.....I found it thought provoking,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was okay until the end where it became ideological and no longer objective. Once a 'villain' is suggested, named, or vilified, the discussion won't be about anything else and it becomes political.

I agree that the less fashion reflects self respect and respect for others, that the more coarse, unkempt, inappropriate styles are allowed in more venues, the more lax our morals, the more coarse, insulting, vulgar, profane our language and public behavior. The less Emily Post or Miss Manners is taught in favor of 'self expression' in our appearance, speech, behavior, the more society seems to break down, become less cohesive, less able to understand, appreciate each other, less able to work together.

We kids grumbled about the strict school dress codes when we were in school, but we obeyed them because we still respected adult authority and didn't think it our right to decide such things.

The hippies/flower children of the late 1960's and 70's were the first generation in history to throw off the values, traditions and mores of the previous generation without some dictator ordering them to do so.  The USA has never been quite the same since and I don't mean in a good way.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## sparky (Oct 16, 2022)

40 yrs in the trades, 25 on my own, working out in another winter , i gotta buck up!



			https://c.tenor.com/HosqytfVvUwAAAAC/gary-sinise-is-that-all-you-got.gif
		



			Redirect Notice
		

~S~


----------



## Oddball (Oct 16, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> It was okay until the end where it became ideological and no longer objective. Once a 'villain' is suggested, named, or vilified, the discussion won't be about anything else and it becomes political.
> 
> I agree that the less fashion reflects self respect and respect for others, that the more coarse, unkempt, inappropriate styles are allowed in more venues, the more lax our morals, the more coarse, insulting, vulgar, profane our language and public behavior. The less Emily Post or Miss Manners is taught in favor of 'self expression' in our appearance, speech, behavior, the more society seems to break down, become less cohesive, less able to understand, appreciate each other, less able to work together.
> 
> ...


From kindergarten through high school, neither jeans nor tee shirts were  considered as proper school attire.....If we wore a pullover shirt, it was a polo or golf shirt.

When showing up to social situations outside  the context of work, I've heard the comment "you clean up well" more times than I care to mention.

The few times in my life that court appearances were required. I never ever showed up in anything  less than today's "business casual"....Even in the days when I had the rock-n-roller hair, I noticed that the judges showed me  a lot more leniency than the drips who showed up like they were expecting a beer and a shot, and needed to be told to  remove their ball caps.

Even in this day and age, dressing like you give a shit about yourself is grossly underrated.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 17, 2022)

Oddball said:


> From kindergarten through high school, neither jeans nor tee shirts were  considered as proper school attire.....If we wore a pullover shirt, it was a polo or golf shirt.
> 
> When showing up to social situations outside  the context of work, I've heard the comment "you clean up well" more times than I care to mention.
> 
> ...


That goes without saying. The clean, well groomed, and appropriately dressed person is generally going to be more trusted, receive deference by sales/service people, more marketable as a client, employee, associate. That kid with his pants almost off his butt or the gal who looks like she is working the streets will never have the same kind of respect.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 17, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> That goes without saying. The clean, well groomed, and appropriately dressed person is generally going to be more trusted, receive deference by sales/service people, more marketable as a client, employee, associate. That kid with his pants almost off his butt or the gal who looks like she is working the streets will never have the same kind of respect.


Apparently, it needs to be said massively more so than it currently is.

Now, I'm not pining for the days when people went to ball games in three-piece suits, but can we at least change out of the freaking pajamas to go grocery shopping?

Can guys show up to a job interview sans the silly-assed backward ball cap?


----------



## beautress (Oct 17, 2022)

We're one hour into Miss Songie's first puppy litter. #1 child is dark grey brown with a little dark mush. It's so cute! She washed him (or her) for about an hour, but the little cutie was searching for well, mommie's milk. It seems she has spent an hour bathing it. I thought the entire deal would take 2 hours, but Miss Songie is in no rush, and she's enjoying washing and rewashing the cute little tyke. She is about 25" tall, has extremely short hair, and from nose to tail, probably 40 inches, give or take a couple of inches. I am so happy right now. Her first born is here and getting about his 4th head to toe wash job by his mommie. They're so cute. # 2 pup should be showing up pretty soon, but as I said, Miss Songie is not in any rush. I'm listening to "Light Classical" turned way down low some lovely piano duets that are quite lovely. Oh, my goodness. #2 is surely on the way from the sound. I have to go check, and #1 is squawking, I think it's #1. It's such a happy night.  Love to all of you sojourners since I have no bubble gum cigars to pass around,  I think it's gonna be a long night... Oh, my. #1 is a lighter brown and a little bit drier. #2 has a pink mush and nose and is really dark with a white band around it's neck. #1 has a white chest and tummy, and as it dried, seems bigger. Maybe it got lucky and had a drink of milk or something. Oh, oh, #2 is fussying I better go check.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## beautress (Oct 17, 2022)

#2 puppy is very fussy! It's whining to beat the band. lol. It has a little white spot near the same part of its neck as its mommy. both are about 6 or 7" long. That whining Oh, my!


----------



## beautress (Oct 17, 2022)

#3 is big! It's white with light tan areas all over. I wonder why this one is fatter than the first two. It's making an uh, ah, uh whines. lol #3 came while I wrote only 1 line above post. Miss Songie is doing ok, and she's yielding a little more for the little hungry mouths. At first she seemed a little insulted they would want to suckle. I guess she missed reading the handbook! <giggle> #3 is starting to sound like a little human fussbudget, and Miss Songie is a little rough, but I think she knows by instinct exactly what to do. I'm just hanging around so nobody accidentally gets laid on, as I've heard some first time mommies accidentally smother one, so back to my refereeing the births. Miss Songie was one of 11, and her mommy's next litter had 12. So I'm wondering if she will have under or over 6 little ones. She sure got big all of a sudden this past week. I have to see if 4 arrived or not. I hope all of them are as wonderful as their mommie, Miss Songie. She is a total sweetie.


----------



## beautress (Oct 17, 2022)

I just walked to the kitchen to get a warm coke so I will stay awake as long as Miss Songie needs me. While I made a short trip to the kitchen, when I got back, #4 was laready good and cleaned up! So they're coming faster. #4 like #3 has spots, but they're more defined than #3 which are splotchy spots. #4 has more uniform spots and they are slightly darker than #3. I'm hearing another squeaker, but I think Miss Songie is letting them have her milk now, because the sounds are like little piggy sounds, except for one that is whining, What a cheerful evening this has become. New life! When they're old enough, I think I will run an ad for $10 puppies so people can afford them. With a neighbor who threatened to shoot my dog, I'm not going to raise a pack, though I'd love to. It might not be safe for doggies who don't know better than to irritate the neighbor's 8 ot 9 cow herd.
Ken is a little better today, but he is still on oxygen 24/7, and thank heaven, he's not smoking any more. We gave him quarters in the Den so he wouldn't ever have to climb stairs in the upstairs guest room. I don't know if he will ever go back to his mobil home since his condition precedes hospice. Thanks to Foxfyre and those who sent up a little prayer for him. I'm hearing a lot of fussing little puppies. I'm sure Mommie Songie is wearing down.. I have to check to see if #5 is comig.


----------



## beautress (Oct 17, 2022)

Wow! Miss Songie had 4 of them in a row drinking milk. I think she's totally caught on now. #5 was born and was almost as big as #3, but slightly smaller or her very symetrical pattern was mostly a medium brown with a white face with brown symetry pattern on either side. And #5 is making a racket. Probably couldn't find a space because I think #6 is coming and on the way. I'll have to check.  The new sound is high-pitched. Back in a bit. (Huff puff, huff, puff!) No telling what Miss Songie is going through right now. One seems to have a very healthy set of lungs with that high soprano voice! Back in a bit.


----------



## beautress (Oct 17, 2022)

Oops. I erased my paragraph on #6, but he or she is doing okay. And when I got back, #7 was already out of his or her birth sack and breathing nicely. There's a whole lot of fussing going on as they're all trying to drink, and Miss Songie is getting ready to clean up the next one, and is working harder to make sure nobody gets smothered. Oops, it's too quiet over there. I have to check some more. Miss Songie was showing exhaustion a minute ago, but she seems to be managing pretty well now. Somebody is squeaking big time. It changes from quiet to loud in the blink of an eye. *sigh*


----------



## beautress (Oct 17, 2022)

#8 was solid brown with the exception of 4 pink feet and a pink nose. No two seem alike. What a surprise. Miss Songie is still bathing the little squeakers, although I know she has a little fatigue on her face. I've never seen her actually fatigued before. The #8 one is really squealing right now, and the others are rooting around, softly squeaking. I think there is another coming. #9 and #10 are dark, but that could just be that they're still wet. #11 is waiting its turn, I think. Or is it #12? It's easy to lose count, and the competition is laced with a lot of hunger squeals, since it's a regular dog pile. Poor Miss Songie. Her first litter. I thought first timers only had 3 or 4, but hello,  there are a bunch of babies and the ones who aren't feeding are wishing they could have a turn. I have to check on them again, and tell Miss Songie what a good mommie she has been so far. Good night all. Thanks for putting up with me having a regular zoo around the music room turned media room and now a birthing center for cute little puppies. Good night. I'm too tired to keep counting, but have to stay lucid while Miss Songie will hopefully be okay because she's really tired and it sounds like another one coming down the chute!


----------



## beautress (Oct 18, 2022)

I still can't tell how many puppies Miss Songie has. A few minutes ago, the squeaking was chaotic, so I wondered if some of the lovely calming sounds might make them a little quieter, and it worked. This one goes on for a couple of hours, and it's got the newborns a lot less disturbed. If anyone ever has animals acting up, try playing this one for a few minutes. It's working like a charm for the puppies. Thanks to the You Tube folks and their contributors! I'm going upstairs. 'Nite all. 
​


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 18, 2022)

beautress said:


> We're one hour into Miss Songie's first puppy litter. #1 child is dark grey brown with a little dark mush. It's so cute! She washed him (or her) for about an hour, but the little cutie was searching for well, mommie's milk. It seems she has spent an hour bathing it. I thought the entire deal would take 2 hours, but Miss Songie is in no rush, and she's enjoying washing and rewashing the cute little tyke. She is about 25" tall, has extremely short hair, and from nose to tail, probably 40 inches, give or take a couple of inches. I am so happy right now. Her first born is here and getting about his 4th head to toe wash job by his mommie. They're so cute. # 2 pup should be showing up pretty soon, but as I said, Miss Songie is not in any rush. I'm listening to "Light Classical" turned way down low some lovely piano duets that are quite lovely. Oh, my goodness. #2 is surely on the way from the sound. I have to go check, and #1 is squawking, I think it's #1. It's such a happy night.  Love to all of you sojourners since I have no bubble gum cigars to pass around,  I think it's gonna be a long night... Oh, my. #1 is a lighter brown and a little bit drier. #2 has a pink mush and nose and is really dark with a white band around it's neck. #1 has a white chest and tummy, and as it dried, seems bigger. Maybe it got lucky and had a drink of milk or something. Oh, oh, #2 is fussying I better go check.


How exciting. We only had one female dog--all the rest have been males--but when she had puppies it was just wonderful.  And we raised Siamese cats for many years and each litter was unique and special.


----------



## beautress (Oct 18, 2022)

It's 7 am here now, and I fed the two boy dogs in the kitchen, came back with a big bowl of food for Miss Songie. she gobbled it up in less than 60 seconds, a whole can of pedigree. And when I did the final count this morning, there were only 9 puppies. Before I went upstairs, I kept counting 9 puppies at the "table" so I must have been so excited I overcounted, but never did find more than 9. I don't see anyone missing, but when returning the last 3 times, I wondered why I kept coming up with only 9 visible and thought that she could have been laying on one or two of them. That just didn't happen, the last count before I retired last night was 9 visible. And there were 9 when I got up. Too much excitement, I guess. They're really complaining this morning and were actually yapping when Miss Songie got up to eat her well-deserved breakfast of canned pedigree and a bowlie of cold milk. She's back to correcting her cleanup on their tummies where the cords were. They're well-cleaned and dry this morning.  All is well on Miss Songie's pallet of a commercially-made used quilt from Good Will's that I sewed together to make a topping Miss Songie would not chew up, to cover a 2" thick x90"(?) piece of foam from the local Hobby Lobby. Actually she hasn't chewed the edges off any more quilts than when she was a puppy. She's now a full-fledged adult mama dog and has been acting responsible for the past 3 or 4 weeks, to be exact. I don't think she got any sleep last night, so I'm going to hold three or four of them while the others eat away. They're so darn cute. 

When I got here the music was still playing. Funny, it was supposed to end after 2 or 3 hours. Maybe it's a new one or something. I took the # and turned it off. I'll place it below:


Sometimes youtube just connects you to the next in a row of music you requested which was "comforting" and this is what was up when I came down to the music/media room where the computer is. Off we go! Oh, and thank you to Foxfyre for describing your dogs and Siamese cats. I bet they were a sight to see and a joy. ​


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 19, 2022)

Oddball said:


> Apparently, it needs to be said massively more so than it currently is.
> 
> Now, I'm not pining for the days when people went to ball games in three-piece suits, but can we at least change out of the freaking pajamas to go grocery shopping?
> 
> Can guys show up to a job interview sans the silly-assed backward ball cap?


In my part of the world it is pretty casual. You almost never see a woman in a skirt or dress and it is really rare you see a guy in coat and tie.  I like being able to be properly dressed in neat well fitted pants, comfortable shoes, and a nice but comfortable top even at church, funerals, the work place etc.  But there is a difference between that and being just plain unkempt, slovenly, too revealing, inappropriate.

My niece once was office manager for a large warehouse operation and one of the office girls was one to dress in too tight leggings, halter tops, or skimpy revealing short blouses with spaghetti straps or whatever. And she immediately complained that the guys were sexually harassing her.  My niece looked her up and down and told her those guys were career Teamsters and they were going to treat her according to how she presented herself to them. She should come to work appropriately dressed and conduct herself accordingly. She did.  Problem solved.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 19, 2022)

. . .or may cause healthy weight loss or clearer skin or stronger hair or bones or something to look forward to. . . .


----------



## beautress (Oct 19, 2022)

After going to lengths to try to determine which order they were born in, 1,2,3,4,5,6, 7,8, and 9, well that was the world's poorest way of naming the pups. With all their bi-color markings, the brown one that has a black eye mask is now "Bandit." The one with a large spot on the top of its head is now "Knothead" (and is the chief annoying pusher of the other feeding puppies), the one with a white circle around his neck who is the darkest one who also squeals the loudest is now "RingRing." The one with the irregular spots was also the largest of the nine, so I called it "Biggie," and she or he stays longer at feeding than the others. The one with the regular spots is called "Spot." About three of them are varying shades of mousy brown, so they're just the "Squad." Another ligtht brown one has a face with symettrical right and left areas between the white and brown areas, so I call it "Symmetry." It's better than "1," "2," "3," etc. The one who leaves the pallet's safety, regardless of name is referred to as "Columbus," and if he or she makes it all the way around the Pallet searching for food, they become "Magellan." Miss Songie is really a good mommy. She cleans up any of them who attempt to stray, in a tough love way. What an experience the last couple of days have been. though this is day three of their sweet little appearances to this world. When her cleanup of two or three of them is done, she's back to her little semicircle of feeding the little grubbers. lol They squeal a lot when they can't find a space, although I counted 10 stations, and 9 puppies. Go figure. Miss Songie doesn't always cooperate with opening the stations closest to her chest's neck. Well it's off to puppy world to get mommie some vitamins. The last one was invaded by roaches, so I tossed it a couple of weeks ago. I wish I had gotten their replacement sooner, because on birth night, Miss Songie looked exhausted for the first time in her life, but she soldiered on getting them here and then to make sure they fed as needed since then. Time to go to the store. See y'all.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 19, 2022)

beautress said:


> After going to lengths to try to determine which order they were born in, 1,2,3,4,5,6, 7,8, and 9, well that was the world's poorest way of naming the pups. With all their bi-color markings, the brown one that has a black eye mask is now "Bandit." The one with a large spot on the top of its head is now "Knothead" (and is the chief annoying pusher of the other feeding puppies), the one with a white circle around his neck who is the darkest one who also squeals the loudest is now "RingRing." The one with the irregular spots was also the largest of the nine, so I called it "Biggie," and she or he stays longer at feeding than the others. The one with the regular spots is called "Spot." About three of them are varying shades of mousy brown, so they're just the "Squad." Another ligtht brown one has a face with symettrical right and left areas between the white and brown areas, so I call it "Symmetry." It's better than "1," "2," "3," etc. The one who leaves the pallet's safety, regardless of name is referred to as "Columbus," and if he or she makes it all the way around the Pallet searching for food, they become "Magellan." Miss Songie is really a good mommy. She cleans up any of them who attempt to stray, in a tough love way. What an experience the last couple of days have been. though this is day three of their sweet little appearances to this world. When her cleanup of two or three of them is done, she's back to her little semicircle of feeding the little grubbers. lol They squeal a lot when they can't find a space, although I counted 10 stations, and 9 puppies. Go figure. Miss Songie doesn't always cooperate with opening the stations closest to her chest's neck. Well it's off to puppy world to get mommie some vitamins. The last one was invaded by roaches, so I tossed it a couple of weeks ago. I wish I had gotten their replacement sooner, because on birth night, Miss Songie looked exhausted for the first time in her life, but she soldiered on getting them here and then to make sure they fed as needed since then. Time to go to the store. See y'all.


Our little Tigh (pronounced Tie), our one female dog, a very small mixed breed rescue, got out of the fenced yard one time apparently when she was in heat. So we had no idea who was the father or fathers of her five puppies that arrived a few weeks later. And I swear each puppy had a different father though most experts would say that at the most there can be two fathers involved in a little of puppies. One was the spitting image of a cocker spaniel, one almost obviously a mini dachshund mix, one sort of a Jack Russell terrier type, one unidentifiable as to breeds involved, and one twice as tall as the others was a mostly black with white accents probably terrier/bird dog cross. My boss at the hospital took him and a year later pronounced him the best dog he had ever had the privilege of adopting. We also found good homes for the other four.  But it was really fun.

Albuquerque is now so restrictive and you have to buy a very expensive breeders license if you allow your dog to have puppies so finding a suitable companion dog other than a very expensive pure bred is almost impossible. We've looked and looked at the shelters for a suitable small companion dog for my great aunt, but pretty much all that is available are many MANY pit bull mixes and in the small dogs it is almost all chihuahuas which she doesn't really want.


----------



## beautress (Oct 20, 2022)

Another day, another holler.. <giggle> The puppies are so cute when they're sleeping in piles. Miss Doggie has been let out and fed, so now I have to go to the store to get Ken a gallon of distilled water for his breathing equipment. The sun comes up later and later, so all the stores will be open. Hope everyone has a superb Thursday, Oct. 20,2022. 
Poor little Miss Songie. They're complaining as only little puppies can, so she's torn between companionship with the other two family dogs and feeding the mob. They're a little bigger, a little hungrier, and she has lost half her weight just by feeding the little ungrateful twits who sound off every three seconds between the 9 of them to 1 mama dog who is still a puppy herself, just more grown up, that's all. To the store! *sigh* More milk, too.


----------



## beautress (Oct 20, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> . . .or may cause healthy weight loss or clearer skin or stronger hair or bones or something to look forward to. . . .
> View attachment 712409


Try "Resveratrol" supplements. The price is through the roof, but it heals like no other over time. Well, except for prayers. 💙


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 20, 2022)

beautress said:


> Try "Resveratrol" supplements. The price is through the roof, but it heals like no other over time. Well, except for prayers


Resveratrol makes you sexy? 

I only take 3 prescription meds but a lot of supplements:  Centrum Silver for women over 50, extra Vitamin D, magnesium, zinc, Vitamin C. The multi vitamin/mineral is for general health, magnesium reduces likelihood of leg/foot cramps, and all the others are safeguards against COVID or other maladies. I do take Tylenol PM and melatonin to help me get a good night's sleep. Otherwise I try to deal with all physical issues with a healthy diet and natural foods.

My personal physician, who I adore, has okayed all that. She does discourage a lot of these over the counter meds/supplements that are not FDA approved because of the dubiousness of quality or effectiveness of ingredients, unknown quantities of each in the meds and such. She does tend to be over cautious about a lot of things so I don't know how much that factors into her opinion, but I do at least take her advice under advisement.

Oh and we eat lots of grapes and I include fresh or frozen blueberries in my diet every day so we're probably getting enough resveratrol. A least enough to help.


----------



## beautress (Oct 20, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Resveratrol makes you sexy?
> 
> I only take 3 prescription meds but a lot of supplements:  Centrum Silver for women over 50, extra Vitamin D, magnesium, zinc, Vitamin C. The multi vitamin/mineral is for general health, magnesium reduces likelihood of leg/foot cramps, and all the others are safeguards against COVID or other maladies. I do take Tylenol PM and melatonin to help me get a good night's sleep. Otherwise I try to deal with all physical issues with a healthy diet and natural foods.
> 
> ...


You have an excellent diet, Foxfyre. The reason I mentioned resveratrol is because while you are covering a lot of the foods that contain resveratrol, is because it is a known to extend life to maintain health in people over 80. I want to know that America will be in good hands from a front row seat, and for a long time from now, so I take supplements on a regular basis on days I don't eat or drink enough nuts, berries, or grapes, which have gotten a little more expensive than before the recession began. It's my insurance policy on actually seeing the future life of this country long after I should have died. And since my mother's mother lived to be 98, my goal is to equal her longetivity or make it to 120, which my professors said this generation could live longer than the standard 70 years old that was expected as a ceiling age for my mother's generation. Mom passed at age 47 likely due to 3 packs a day she claimed was her only pleasure a few months before she died. I was just hoping you and hombre both live a long, rewarding life. Web MD has a good rundown on the substance: Health Benefits of Resveratrol In my opinion, the world needs the wisdom and kindness of people like you and those who visit this thread frequently, for an extra long time, Foxfyre.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 21, 2022)

With the price of good breads going through the roof (not the cheap white breads), I'm considering getting a fully automatic bread maker.  
The two I'm considering are the Cuisinart compact (up to 2 lbs) or the Amazon's Basic equivalent both of which have excellent independent ratings.  Of course the Amazon one is $61 cheaper.  The biggest complaint with both is they tend to be noisy during the mixing/kneading process.  I've listened on YouTube vids and they don't sound all that noisy to me.


----------



## beautress (Oct 21, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> With the price of good breads going through the roof (not the cheap white breads), I'm considering getting a fully automatic bread maker.
> The two I'm considering are the Cuisinart compact (up to 2 lbs) or the Amazon's Basic equivalent both of which have excellent independent ratings.  Of course the Amazon one is $61 cheaper.  The biggest complaint with both is they tend to be noisy during the mixing/kneading process.  I've listened on YouTube vids and they don't sound all that noisy to me.


If you add a cup of Roman Meal, a couple of tablespoons of honey, half and half cream/milk, and some real butter to your favorite bread recipe, your oven and a couple of bread loaf pans is all you'd need. Ok, and a couple of Cotton muslin towels to wet down and cover the rising dough would help... and a teaspoon of cardamom makes a really happy loaf of bread for adults and growing children. I raised my kids on that kind of bread after taking a bread baking class at a community college 44 years ago. Chris Hulshof furnished her own book as a gift for everyone in the class. I still have mine, though it sure was used a lot of years.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 21, 2022)

beautress said:


> If you add a cup of Roman Meal, a couple of tablespoons of honey, half and half cream/milk, and some real butter to your favorite bread recipe, your oven and a couple of bread loaf pans is all you'd need. Ok, and a couple of Cotton muslin towels to wet down and cover the rising dough would help... and a teaspoon of cardamom makes a really happy loaf of bread for adults and growing children. I raised my kids on that kind of bread after taking a bread baking class at a community college 44 years ago. Chris Hulshof furnished her own book as a gift for everyone in the class. I still have mine, though it sure was used a lot of years.


I'm not a kneady person (pun intended) so if a machine does all that for me I'm happy.........


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 21, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> With the price of good breads going through the roof (not the cheap white breads), I'm considering getting a fully automatic bread maker.
> The two I'm considering are the Cuisinart compact (up to 2 lbs) or the Amazon's Basic equivalent both of which have excellent independent ratings.  Of course the Amazon one is $61 cheaper.  The biggest complaint with both is they tend to be noisy during the mixing/kneading process.  I've listened on YouTube vids and they don't sound all that noisy to me.


Even the cheap white and wheat bread at Albertsons, the loaves that used to sell for 85 cents, are now $1.09 or $1.19 and the slices are a bit smaller and the loaves shorter. And while the ingredients are preferable to some, it isn't among the heathier foods that we can eat. So I too am considering baking my own, especially to remove the sodium content that our son now requires after his heart issue--he and family are coming for Thanksgiving.

I don't mind kneading the bread--it is actually therapeutic and gives me some much needed exercise--but it is time consuming and sometimes I've wondering if it wouldn't be worth it to use a bread machine. Have never had one.

But I do enjoy our air fryer.  Let me know how your bread machine works out if you do get one.


----------



## Sbiker (Oct 21, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> I'm wondering. Do they have moonshiners in your country?


Offcourse, yes, especially in rural territory  And for the some peoples it's a kind of art! ))


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 21, 2022)

Sbiker said:


> Offcourse, yes, especially in rural territory  And for the some peoples it's a kind of art! ))


Just one more thing you have in common with us Yanks.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 21, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Even the cheap white and wheat bread at Albertsons, the loaves that used to sell for 85 cents, are now $1.09 or $1.19 and the slices are a bit smaller and the loaves shorter. And while the ingredients are preferable to some, it isn't among the heathier foods that we can eat. So I too am considering baking my own, especially to remove the sodium content that our son now requires after his heart issue--he and family are coming for Thanksgiving.
> 
> I don't mind kneading the bread--it is actually therapeutic and gives me some much needed exercise--but it is time consuming and sometimes I've wondering if it wouldn't be worth it to use a bread machine. Have never had one.
> 
> But I do enjoy our air fryer.  Let me know how your bread machine works out if you do get one.


I learned a long time ago that I sucked at making bread, tried a few times and it never came out right.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 22, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> I learned a long time ago that I sucked at making bread, tried a few times and it never came out right.


I've had some good success. And a few disasters. But I do enjoy doing it.
But if you get a bread machine, I do want a full report please.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 22, 2022)

Saturday morning!

Check your disintegrating pistols at the door.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Mindful (Oct 22, 2022)

Watched the cranes migrating to warmer climes today. A sign winter is approaching.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 22, 2022)

Mindful said:


> Watched the cranes migrating to warmer climes today. A sign winter is approaching.
> 
> View attachment 713956



Hey Mindful, so good to see you back in the Coffee Shop. Has been awhile. Your daughter is still on the vigil list. Is she fully recovered Now?

And yes, I've been hearing the geese and sandhill cranes fly over us, probably headed to the Bosque del Apache preserve about 90 miles south of us. 50,000 snow geese and 18,000 sandhill cranes alone winter there every year as well as many other species.

I didn't take these photos but it explains why photographers head there this time of year.


----------



## Mindful (Oct 22, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Hey Mindful, so good to see you back in the Coffee Shop. Has been awhile. Your daughter is still on the vigil list. Is she fully recovered how?
> 
> And yes, I've been hearing the geese and sandhill cranes fly over us, probably headed to the Bosque del Apache preserve about 90 miles south of us. 50,000 snow geese and 18,000 sandhill cranes alone winter there every year as well as many other species.
> 
> ...



Daughter’s fine now. Gets regular checkups.

Lovely weather here in the Frankfurt area, and one would think there’s no tomorrow, with people feasting and drinking wine and champagne, myself included. As if there is no winter of discontent looming towards us. Although they’ve shut down some of the escalators in the dept stores. To conserve energy.

Don’t know how it is in the States. But l’ll find out next month.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 22, 2022)

Mindful said:


> Daughter’s fine now. Gets regular checkups.
> 
> Lovely weather here in the Frankfurt area, and one would think there’s no tomorrow, with people feasting and drinking wine and champagne, myself included. As if there is no winter of discontent looming towards us. Although they’ve shut down some of the escalators in the dept stores. To conserve energy.
> 
> Don’t know how it is in the States. But l’ll find out next month.


I think most people generally try to make the best of whatever situation exists unless it is immediately awful. Americans are no different and the restaurants here are also pretty full and life goes on even though we are having some energy issues in places and folks are struggling under crushing inflation. But free people always have hope that things will improve and meanwhile we might as well be happy.


----------



## Dragonlady (Oct 22, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Resveratrol makes you sexy?
> 
> I only take 3 prescription meds but a lot of supplements:  Centrum Silver for women over 50, extra Vitamin D, magnesium, zinc, Vitamin C. The multi vitamin/mineral is for general health, magnesium reduces likelihood of leg/foot cramps, and all the others are safeguards against COVID or other maladies. I do take Tylenol PM and melatonin to help me get a good night's sleep. Otherwise I try to deal with all physical issues with a healthy diet and natural foods.
> 
> ...



I took handfuls of supplements every day when I was recovering from living in a UFFI house and having my immune system destroyed.  Now that I'm as recovered as I'm ever going to be, I mostly eat clean (where possible) and healthy food, and get lots of exercise on my bike, but take no supplements.  I take Claratin for my allergies, and that's it.

The skating season started yesterday with Skate America, which is being held in Norwood, Maine.  As the first event of the season, many of the programs are "not ready for prime time".  Last night was a splat fest.  This is not unusual for Skate America.  Skate Canada  is next weekend will be a little less so - I hope.  

I'm staying at my friend's condo, and he's off work next week for "Fall Reading Week".  The means I have rides to and from the venue, which is just off the 401 expressway in Mississauga, but a long way from public transit.  I got my covid boost on Thursday, printed my tickets on Friday, have a hair appointment for this coming Wednesday, and I'm now planning my wardrobe.  

I intend to hit my garment district suppliers while I'm there, and maybe a trip to St. Lawrence Market, so I'm going early Thursday to give me the time.  The Market is closed Sunday and Monday, so Thursday is my only opportunity to go.

Here's hoping GO (Government of Ontario) Transit doesn't go on strike before November 3rd.  That's my ride to and from Toronto.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 22, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> I took handfuls of supplements every day when I was recovering from living in a UFFI house and having my immune system destroyed.  Now that I'm as recovered as I'm ever going to be, I mostly eat clean (where possible) and healthy food, and get lots of exercise on my bike, but take no supplements.  I take Claratin for my allergies, and that's it.
> 
> The skating season started yesterday with Skate America, which is being held in Norwood, Maine.  As the first event of the season, many of the programs are "not ready for prime time".  Last night was a splat fest.  This is not unusual for Skate America.  Skate Canada  is next weekend will be a little less so - I hope.
> 
> ...


I had a vitamin D deficiency that a healthy diet and even spending more time in the sun wasn't helping. The vitamin D supplements have corrected that.  There is a lot of data out there, and my local health care experts that I know agree with it, a large number of COVID patients are Vitamin D deficient.  Also other cases of pneumonia, upper respiratory tract infections, blood clots etc. seem to be much higher in those with Vitamin D deficiencies.  All this convinces me Vitamin D is pretty important. I know if I don't take the magnesium I have a lot more problem with night cramps and I figure extra Vitamin C and zinc etc. can't hurt.

But those getting great blood tests without the supplements of course don't need them.









						Does vitamin D deficiency increase the severity of COVID-19?
					

The severity of coronavirus 2019 infection (COVID-19) is determined by the presence of pneumonia, severe acute respiratory distress syndrome (SARS-CoV-2), myocarditis, microvascular thrombosis and/or cytokine storms, all of which involve underlying inflammation. ...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## Sbiker (Oct 22, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Just one more thing you have in common with us Yanks.


Alcohol is generally common for almost all people at world 


But when I see, how you drink vodka - like a whiskey with ice... It's terrible!  vodka is tasteless it should be drunk in one gulp!


----------



## boedicca (Oct 22, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> With the price of good breads going through the roof (not the cheap white breads), I'm considering getting a fully automatic bread maker.
> The two I'm considering are the Cuisinart compact (up to 2 lbs) or the Amazon's Basic equivalent both of which have excellent independent ratings.  Of course the Amazon one is $61 cheaper.  The biggest complaint with both is they tend to be noisy during the mixing/kneading process.  I've listened on YouTube vids and they don't sound all that noisy to me.



It is so easy to make bread!  I recommend a Kitchenaid Mixmaster (lift up bown, 5 qt) with a dough hook.   Sometimes you can find good used ones on craigslist or ebay. The bread turns out so much nicer


----------



## boedicca (Oct 22, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> I had a vitamin D deficiency that a healthy diet and even spending more time in the sun wasn't helping. The vitamin D supplements have corrected that.  There is a lot of data out there, and my local health care experts that I know agree with it, a large number of COVID patients are Vitamin D deficient.  Also other cases of pneumonia, upper respiratory tract infections, blood clots etc. seem to be much higher in those with Vitamin D deficiencies.  All this convinces me Vitamin D is pretty important. I know if I don't take the magnesium I have a lot more problem with night cramps and I figure extra Vitamin C and zinc etc. can't hurt.
> 
> But those getting great blood tests without the supplements of course don't need them.
> 
> ...




Quercetin is really good for respiratory health.


----------



## beautress (Oct 22, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> I had a vitamin D deficiency that a healthy diet and even spending more time in the sun wasn't helping. The vitamin D supplements have corrected that.  There is a lot of data out there, and my local health care experts that I know agree with it, a large number of COVID patients are Vitamin D deficient.  Also other cases of pneumonia, upper respiratory tract infections, blood clots etc. seem to be much higher in those with Vitamin D deficiencies.  All this convinces me Vitamin D is pretty important. I know if I don't take the magnesium I have a lot more problem with night cramps and I figure extra Vitamin C and zinc etc. can't hurt.
> 
> But those getting great blood tests without the supplements of course don't need them.
> 
> ...


Before covid, my doctor found both vitamin A and Vitamin D deficiencies, not to mention magnesium. Replenishing was a blessing. Glad you have a great physician. By the way, your beautiful pictures of the birds gathering were amazing. Made my day!


----------



## beautress (Oct 22, 2022)

boedicca said:


> It is so easy to make bread!  I recommend a Kitchenaid Mixmaster (lift up bown, 5 qt) with a dough hook.   Sometimes you can find good used ones on craigslist or ebay. The bread turns out so much nicer


Oh, they're the best. My husband bought me one when I whined a little 40 years ago when I took a bread baking class. what an asset to the breadbaker's kitchen. It sure made a difference in my children's nutrition because I added Roman meal to every loaf of Finnish bread she gave us as a recipe, and it became our favorite one. Yom!


----------



## boedicca (Oct 22, 2022)

beautress said:


> Oh, they're the best. My husband bought me one when I whined a little 40 years ago when I took a bread baking class. what an asset to the breadbaker's kitchen. It sure made a difference in my children's nutrition because I added Roman meal to every loaf of Finnish bread she gave us as a recipe, and it became our favorite one. Yom!



I've had mine for 30 years!  They made appliances to last back then.  It's nearly time for me to start the holiday dinner rolls baking project.  That gives the rig a work out!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 22, 2022)

Sbiker said:


> Alcohol is generally common for almost all people at world
> 
> 
> But when I see, how you drink vodka - like a whiskey with ice... It's terrible!  vodka is tasteless it should be drunk in one gulp!


But why drink something that is tasteless?  A popular way to drink it here is with some lemon juice, club soda, a bit of sweetener usually a simple syrup, ice and a pretty garnish and you have a Vodka Collins, one of my personal favorites when I was still drinking alcohol. I no longer do for health reasons.  The same recipe with gin is called a Tom Collins.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 22, 2022)

boedicca said:


> It is so easy to make bread!  I recommend a Kitchenaid Mixmaster (lift up bown, 5 qt) with a dough hook.   Sometimes you can find good used ones on craigslist or ebay. The bread turns out so much nicer


I don't have a stand mixer either and really don't need one often enough to justify the expense (and counter space which is rather limited in my kitchen.) That's another reason I haven't really seriously considered a bread machine too. The air fryer take up more space than I like but I do use it often enough to justify it.

There have been times though that I really REALLY would have enjoyed that stand mixer


----------



## boedicca (Oct 22, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> I don't have a stand mixer either and really don't need one often enough to justify the expense (and counter space which is rather limited in my kitchen.) That's another reason I haven't really seriously considered a bread machine too. The air fryer take up more space than I like but I do use it often enough to justify it.
> 
> There have been times though that I really REALLY would have enjoyed that stand mixer




The countertop space is always at a premium!  I prioritize having the Kitchenaid Mixmaster, toaster oven, coffee grinder and the cappuccino maker within easy reach.  Everything else is in the cupboards.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 22, 2022)

boedicca said:


> The countertop space is always at a premium!  I prioritize having the Kitchenaid Mixmaster, toaster oven, coffee grinder and the cappuccino maker within easy reach.  Everything else is in the cupboards.


But that's a problem for me too. I have a galley kitchen except that it has a wall (no cupboards or counterspace) at one end and cupboard space is at a premium too. I make room for what is really important though.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 22, 2022)

boedicca said:


> I've had mine for 30 years!  They made appliances to last back then.  It's nearly time for me to start the holiday dinner rolls baking project.  That gives the rig a work out!


Yes stuff did last almost forever that was manufactured back then. But they cost between $400 and $500 now, are probably less reliable, and unless you have lots of money, you would need to be a serious and prolific baker to justify the expense.

Hand mixing and kneading is hard work and a lot slower, but I work really really cheap.


----------



## boedicca (Oct 23, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Yes stuff did last almost forever that was manufactured back then. But they cost between $400 and $500 now, are probably less reliable, and unless you have lots of money, you would need to be a serious and prolific baker to justify the expense.
> 
> Hand mixing and kneading is hard work and a lot slower, but I work really really cheap.




The newer ones are not as good. I was fortunate to receive mine as a Christmas gift - my husband's big hint that he wanted homemade bread more often.  I do do hand kneading for small things - like pizza (which I made for dinner last night).


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 23, 2022)

boedicca said:


> The newer ones are not as good. I was fortunate to receive mine as a Christmas gift - my husband's big hint that he wanted homemade bread more often.  I do do hand kneading for small things - like pizza (which I made for dinner last night).


I make my own pizza dough too. Really easy.  As are dinner rolls, cinnamon buns, etc. that are easier to mix and knead than loaves of bread that require somewhat more effort. But homemade bread without all the preservatives and additives in commercial bread is always going to be healthier and, as Beautress pointed out, if you add some nutritious fiber, whole grains or whatever, it is actually healthy.  It should be frozen or used pretty quickly though. Commercial bread has a counter life approximating a mop handle it seems. Homemade bread not so much.


----------



## boedicca (Oct 23, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> I make my own pizza dough too. Really easy.  As are dinner rolls, cinnamon buns, etc. that are easier to mix and knead than loaves of bread that require somewhat more effort.



Indeed!  We also do quick breads fairly often. Oat scones, buttermilk biscuits and corn meal muffins are staples chez boe.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 23, 2022)

boedicca said:


> Indeed!  We also do quick breads fairly often. Oat scones, buttermilk biscuits and corn meal muffins are staples chez boe.


I haven't tried scones. I should. I have made crumpets that turned out pretty good, but we usually just have biscuits or cornbread which I make both from scratch.


----------



## boedicca (Oct 23, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> I haven't tried scones. I should. I have made crumpets that turned out pretty good, but we usually just have biscuits or cornbread which I make both from scratch.



Scones are basically rich biscuits with egg. I like the Quaker Oats recipe - but make it with whipping cream instead of milk:

1 1/2 Cup(s) all-purpose flour
1 Cup(s)
Quaker® Oats (quick or old fashioned, uncooked)
1/4 Cup(s) granulated sugar
1 Tablespoon(s) Baking Powder
1/4 Teaspoon(s) salt (optional)
8 Tablespoon(s) (1 stick) margarine or butter, chilled and cut into pieces
1/2 Cup(s) currants, diced dried mixed fruit, dried cranberries or dried blueberries
1/3 Cup(s) milk
1 Tablespoon(s) granulated sugar
1/8 Teaspoon(s) ground cinnamon
1 Egg, lightly beaten
Cooking Instructions​Heat oven to 400°F. Lightly grease cookie sheet. In large bowl, combine flour, oats, 1/4 cup sugar, baking powder and salt; mix well. Cut in margarine with pastry blender or two knives until mixture resembles coarse crumbs. Stir in currants. In small bowl, combine milk and egg; blend well. Add to dry ingredients all at once; stir with fork just until dry ingredients are moistened. (Do not overmix.) Turn dough out onto lightly floured surface; knead gently 8 to 10 times. Roll or pat dough into 8-inch circle about 1/2 inch thick. Sprinkle with combined remaining 1 tablespoon sugar and cinnamon. Cut into 10 wedges; place on cookie sheet. Bake 12 to 15 minutes or until light golden brown. Serve warm.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 24, 2022)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## beautress (Oct 24, 2022)

Watching puppies killer feeding time can be very entertaining...lol Nite,all.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 25, 2022)

boedicca said:


> Scones are basically rich biscuits with egg. I like the Quaker Oats recipe - but make it with whipping cream instead of milk:
> 
> 1 1/2 Cup(s) all-purpose flour
> 1 Cup(s)
> ...


Looks yummy.  I'll have to try that.  I assume the 1/2 cup of fruit is an either/or up there and not 1/2 cup of each?


----------



## Sbiker (Oct 25, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> But why drink something that is tasteless?  A popular way to drink it here is with some lemon juice, club soda, a bit of sweetener usually a simple syrup, ice and a pretty garnish and you have a Vodka Collins, one of my personal favorites when I was still drinking alcohol. I no longer do for health reasons.  The same recipe with gin is called a Tom Collins.


Tom Collins - it's something from Clifford Simak books, lol 
Yes, girls usually like vodka with any juice - expecially tomato or orange..
Recipe for a true alcoholic - is vodka+beer (coctail Youth ) or vodka+wine (a kiss of Aunt Clava, drink more legendar, than real.. I've drunk in only once in life )  Also, not long ago we created new variant of recipe - wine+cognac (a kiss of Associate Professor ). Good drink, but really too hard for our not so young bodies, lol...


----------



## boedicca (Oct 25, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Looks yummy.  I'll have to try that.  I assume the 1/2 cup of fruit is an either/or up there and not 1/2 cup of each?



Yes - 1/2 cup in total - not each.  I use Zante currants. So good!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 25, 2022)

Sbiker said:


> Tom Collins - it's something from Clifford Simak books, lol
> Yes, girls usually like vodka with any juice - expecially tomato or orange..
> Recipe for a true alcoholic - is vodka+beer (coctail Youth ) or vodka+wine (a kiss of Aunt Clava, drink more legendar, than real.. I've drunk in only once in life )  Also, not long ago we created new variant of recipe - wine+cognac (a kiss of Associate Professor ). Good drink, but really too hard for our not so young bodies, lol...


Good grief. I hadn't thought about Clifford Simak in years. Not one of America's better known authors but very prolific. Alcohol here in some sectors is quite an art form. Though some Americans mostly drink beer or take their alcohol 'neat' or 'straight', bartenders usually go to school to learn how to create a huge variety of various drinks.




Some are quite delicious.  When I was still drinking, my favorites were the Tom Collins, daquiris, margaritas, pina coladas, and a simple rum and coke.  I never drank hard liquor  straight and preferred sweeter wines.

Sometimes I think a glass of wine with dinner would be nice or it would be fun to have an exotic cocktail, but I don't really miss it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 25, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 714758
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****


I love it. That reminded me of this British ukelele orchestra doing the theme song of "The Good, Bad & Ugly".  Not only is it really good music, it really underscore the wonderful sense of humor of the Brits:


----------



## Sbiker (Oct 26, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Good grief. I hadn't thought about Clifford Simak in years. Not one of America's better known authors but very prolific. Alcohol here in some sectors is quite an art form. Though some Americans mostly drink beer or take their alcohol 'neat' or 'straight', bartenders usually go to school to learn how to create a huge variety of various drinks.
> View attachment 715312
> 
> Some are quite delicious.  When I was still drinking, my favorites were the Tom Collins, daquiris, margaritas, pina coladas, and a simple rum and coke.  I never drank hard liquor  straight and preferred sweeter wines.
> ...


When I lived in Voronezh, there was an excellent bar, we visited it only for drinking coctails. From traditional (pina colada, screwdriver or somethins else) to specific, like "dead horse" or "screaming lizard"... Or "russian flag" with vodka, grenadine and blu curacao.. And, offcourse, B-52 )
Now I really prefer red dry too... At weekend, with a barbeque in my own garden  I was a strong lover of beer... but one day I've understood, it's enought of beer for me... It seems, covid changed my taste (also taking a third of my lung )


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 26, 2022)

Sbiker said:


> When I lived in Voronezh, there was an excellent bar, we visited it only for drinking coctails. From traditional (pina colada, screwdriver or somethins else) to specific, like "dead horse" or "screaming lizard"... Or "russian flag" with vodka, grenadine and blu curacao.. And, offcourse, B-52 )
> Now I really prefer red dry too... At weekend, with a barbeque in my own garden  I was a strong lover of beer... but one day I've understood, it's enought of beer for me... It seems, covid changed my taste (also taking a third of my lung )


Residual unhappy effects from COVID are a fact for far too many. Sorry about that. Hope you are doing well otherwise.


----------



## Dragonlady (Oct 26, 2022)

We have a local organic restaurant which makes the most delicious vegan scones ever.  I can't believe that they're not made with butter or eggs.  These are the best scones I've ever eaten.

As for drinks, I love vodka martinis:  sour apple martinis, Cosmopolitans (cranberry juice and Triple Sec), and Moscow Mules (vodka, ginger beer and a kiss of lime juice).  But my friend says I'm a lousy drinking companion because I only have one drink, or two at most.


----------



## Sbiker (Oct 26, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> We have a local organic restaurant which makes the most delicious vegan scones ever.  I can't believe that they're not made with butter or eggs.  These are the best scones I've ever eaten.
> 
> As for drinks, I love vodka martinis:  sour apple martinis, Cosmopolitans (cranberry juice and Triple Sec), and Moscow Mules (vodka, ginger beer and a kiss of lime juice).  But my friend says I'm a lousy drinking companion because I only have one drink, or two at most.


People are very contradictory.. they trying to drink to be drunk, but also trying drink as much as they can do... Drink one of two shot till well condition is very economically!


----------



## Sbiker (Oct 26, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Residual unhappy effects from COVID are a fact for far too many. Sorry about that. Hope you are doing well otherwise.


Not so significant now  Drunking for me is a good test for health. How much I can drink to be good? )) Last times, it shows me I'm almost healhy, lol


----------



## Brick Gold (Oct 27, 2022)

I used these ingredients and have since switched to nestle from folgers.  Folgers $6 Nestle $10 price equals quality.  Still like folgers though lotsa good memories.

All calories are contained in the milk.


----------



## Dragonlady (Oct 28, 2022)

Posting from the rink at the Hershey Centre, or whatever they’re calling it this week.  

Womens SP are finished and we’re on to dance. I went to St Lawrence Market to get my favourite coffee. This is the flavoured coffee display.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 28, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> Posting from the rink at the Hershey Centre, or whatever they’re calling it this week.
> 
> Womens SP are finished and we’re on to dance. I went to St Lawrence Market to get my favourite coffee. This is the flavoured coffee display.


Wow. I think maybe Starbucks is the only brand selling bottled flavored coffee--usually intended to be drunk cold--here. My aunt is the only one I know who buys them but she does enjoy them. But they're pricey. The last I bought her (during COVID and before inflation) was like $3.29 or such.  No telling what they cost now.


----------



## Dragonlady (Oct 28, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Wow. I think maybe Starbucks is the only brand selling bottled flavored coffee--usually intended to be drunk cold--here. My aunt is the only one I know who buys them but she does enjoy them. But they're pricey. The last I bought her (during COVID and before inflation) was like $3.29 or such.  No telling what they cost now.



This is a very small store that only sells coffee and tea.  Above the rack for coffee is another rack for about 20 more apothecary jars filled with various teas. 

The coffee is about $18 cdn per lb which is about $13.50 US. I bought a pound of my favourite Los Hermosas.  It’s not flavoured, but it is a really rich flavourful coffee that is served at high end independent cafes.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 28, 2022)

My bread maker showed up yesterday and today I washed it out as recommended, put in a recipe for peasant bread and of course I did something wrong.....  It shrunk while baking, came out not quite finished, kinda moist and spongy.  The birds are gonna love it.......  
I have a french bread recipe in there now and it appears to be doing fine.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 29, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> My bread maker showed up yesterday and today I washed it out as recommended, put in a recipe for peasant bread and of course I did something wrong.....  It shrunk while baking, came out not quite finished, kinda moist and spongy.  The birds are gonna love it.......
> I have a french bread recipe in there now and it appears to be doing fine.


Well keep me advised. I seriously doubt I'll get one but I'm intrigued. What brand did you get?


----------



## Mindful (Oct 29, 2022)

I don’t know how it is in the US, am travelling there in 2 weeks; but the rate at which cups of coffee are rising here is enough to bankrupt one.

At my favourite French coffee house/bistro, this week they put the price of a cup of coffee up to 3 euros 50,-.

Yet people are revelling here, feasting as if there is no tomorrow.

I went to the Mexican restaurant last night. Two Americans were there, the rest came from all over the world. The organiser was Egyptian, and the waiter was from the Dominican Republic.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 29, 2022)

Saturday morning!

Monsters lead such innnnteresting lives.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 29, 2022)

The second loaf came out pretty good, still a little dense but not too bad.


Foxfyre said:


> Well keep me advised. I seriously doubt I'll get one but I'm intrigued. What brand did you get?


The second loaf came out much better but still was a tad on the dense side.  Even though I purchased the Amazon Basics 2 Pound Bread Maker for $70.  One of the things these bread makers can do is they can mix and knead the dough which can be removed to make rolls or most any other type of bread you like.  There are multiple settings, even settings for making cake and home made jams.  You can set your crust for light, medium or dark, make 1 1/2 pound or 2 pound loaves.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 29, 2022)

Mindful said:


> I don’t know how it is in the US, am travelling there in 2 weeks; but the rate at which cups of coffee are rising here is enough to bankrupt one.
> 
> At my favourite French coffee house/bistro, this week they put the price of a cup of coffee up to 3 euros 50,-.
> 
> ...


I haven't been to coffee shop since 2015 so I have no idea what they're asking for a cup of coffee.  The coffee I purchase has gone up around $5 per unit since the pandemic shut downs.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 29, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> I haven't been to coffee shop since 2015 so I have no idea what they're asking for a cup of coffee.  The coffee I purchase has gone up around $5 per unit since the pandemic shut downs.


Bread at Albertsons yesterday--this is their cheapest store brand--was $1.67/loaf. Hombre bought a lot of coffee on line just before the worst of the inflation hit so I haven't priced coffee lately but I bet I have to grit my teeth to buy it when we do need it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 29, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> The second loaf came out pretty good, still a little dense but not too bad.
> 
> The second loaf came out much better but still was a tad on the dense side.  Even though I purchased the Amazon Basics 2 Pound Bread Maker for $70.  One of the things these bread makers can do is they can mix and knead the dough which can be removed to make rolls or most any other type of bread you like.  There are multiple settings, even settings for making cake and home made jams.  You can set your crust for light, medium or dark, make 1 1/2 pound or 2 pound loaves.


I suspect if the price of bread keeps rising I'll be making a lot more of our bread. And if that gets too difficult may have to look into one of those machines. As I think I previously posted though, the kneading, while sometimes tedious, is a form of exercise and can be therapeutic 

Oh, and French bread is supposed to be dense.


----------



## beautress (Oct 29, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


>


Wow that reminds me of the highway between Glendo and Chugwater Wyoming in January, the windiest highway in the world. The wind is relentless in winter, which starts when school does and ends in June. You're lucky if it doesn't snow on the 4th of July, and sometimes it does. In 35 years that I lived in Casper, Wyoming, we had 2 snowbitten fourths of July.


----------



## beautress (Oct 29, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> I love it. That reminded me of this British ukelele orchestra doing the theme song of "The Good, Bad & Ugly".  Not only is it really good music, it really underscore the wonderful sense of humor of the Brits:


Fabulous!


----------



## beautress (Oct 29, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Bread at Albertsons yesterday--this is their cheapest store brand--was $1.67/loaf. Hombre bought a lot of coffee on line just before the worst of the inflation hit so I haven't priced coffee lately but I bet I have to grit my teeth to buy it when we do need it.


I was at Walmart's yesterday. Their GV sandwich bread was $1.00. My Mrs. Baird's was $3.78 a loaf. Great value bread went into the basket. Everything else had prices that were the stuff of fainting. My $75 groceries with dogfood had a take home price of $226. I was speechless the rest of the way home, only to find out I forgot to buy eggs. 40 hens, no eggs. I wonder what they took away from the layer feed that jumped from $9. to $17.95 overnight. No wonder cheap eggs are $4 a dozen lately. 
I will not fret about food prices any more. I will not fret about food prices any more. I will not fret about food prices any more. I will not fret about food prices any more. Yeah, right.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 29, 2022)

beautress said:


> I was at Walmart's yesterday. Their GV sandwich bread was $1.00. My Mrs. Baird's was $3.78 a loaf. Great value bread went into the basket. Everything else had prices that were the stuff of fainting. My $75 groceries with dogfood had a take home price of $226. I was speechless the rest of the way home, only to find out I forgot to buy eggs. 40 hens, no eggs. I wonder what they took away from the layer feed that jumped from $9. to $17.95 overnight. No wonder cheap eggs are $4 a dozen lately.
> I will not fret about food prices any more. I will not fret about food prices any more. I will not fret about food prices any more. I will not fret about food prices any more. Yeah, right.


Yep. I was out of pretty much everything when I went yesterday, and I have a really good instinct on how much a basket food of groceries will cost. My $150/worth of pre-inflation groceries were over $250. Well when we can't afford to eat, Hombre and I both still need to lose some weight.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 29, 2022)

Oddball said:


> Saturday morning!
> 
> Monsters lead such innnnteresting lives.
> 
> Let the cartoon begin!


Classic.


----------



## beautress (Oct 29, 2022)

SFC Ollie said:


> Classic.


I agree!!. I always laugh when Puddy Tat gets outmaneuvered by Tweety Bird. Mr. Oddball delivered a very funny one, and I enjoyed it very much!


----------



## beautress (Oct 29, 2022)

Today, one of the 9 puppies I found had his eyes halfway unstuck. He's one of the blander tan ones with few white markings, but all of them resemble the Jack Russell Terriers said to have sired Miss Songie.  However, she's huge compared to terriers, but their ears are unlike anyone elses, and all these puppies had ears like JRTs.
These resemble Songie's little ones, but she is a reddish tan color, all over with no spots. All her babies have markings like JRTerriers, but they will likely grow up to be at least 20-30" tall because songie is big, but her hair is about 1/4 inch long only. She's a real shorthair, and has a lovely, sweet disposition most of the time unless someone comes around, which is daily lately.

Just some shots that look like Songie's babes: 4 of them are all tan, 3 of them have unique full-body tan spots mainly; one is dark brown with white ring around the neck. Most of them have white on the chest regardless of color except for the 4 tans ones, a couple of them are solid color, and the other 2 have white underneath side










They're still scooching around at my house. I better check all 9 of them if the first one opened his eyes an hour ago. Nope. Well, I hadn't named him yet, but "Peepers" seems a good name for him. I looked them over, but only Peepers can see, and he is actually walking on his paws now, and he's using sight to his advantage of getting the best station on mommie as she feeds them the whole time they're not sound asleep. Today, for the first time I took her to the store with me, and Miss Songie enjoyed the short trip, probably around an hour, and the first time she's been anywhere in the car for a couple of weeks. Peepers now has both eyes open. I looked at all of them, but didn't see any opening their eyes. When they're not nursing they tend to bobble around and suck on each other if they can't find their mommie. One likely sucked on Peeper's face, but I didn't see it. Either that or he IS the biggest of them all, judging from his plump baby fat around the middle. It's not excessive fat, but newborns sorta resemble little elongated blobs. All 9 of them have the same body type. Their ears look so funny, like all the newborn JR.Terriers I could find onlne like those above.^^^^


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 29, 2022)

beautress said:


> Today, one of the 9 puppies I found had his eyes halfway unstuck. He's one of the blander tan ones with few white markings, but all of them resemble the Jack Russell Terriers said to have sired Miss Songie.  However, she's huge compared to terriers, but their ears are unlike anyone elses, and all these puppies had ears like JRTs.
> These resemble Songie's little ones, but she is a reddish tan color, all over with no spots. All her babies have markings like JRTerriers, but they will likely grow up to be at least 20-30" tall because songie is big, but her hair is about 1/4 inch long only. She's a real shorthair, and has a lovely, sweet disposition most of the time unless someone comes around, which is daily lately.
> 
> Just some shots that look like Songie's babes: 4 of them are all tan, 3 of them have unique full-body tan spots mainly; one is dark brown with white ring around the neck. Most of them have white on the chest regardless of color except for the 4 tans ones, a couple of them are solid color, and the other 2 have white underneath side
> ...


How adorable!!  Is the mama dog Foxhound?  Bird dog?  Do you know who the father is?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 29, 2022)

beautress said:


> Wow that reminds me of the highway between Glendo and Chugwater Wyoming in January, the windiest highway in the world. The wind is relentless in winter, which starts when school does and ends in June. You're lucky if it doesn't snow on the 4th of July, and sometimes it does. In 35 years that I lived in Casper, Wyoming, we had 2 snowbitten fourths of July.


As I recall Casper is roughly the same elevation as Albuquerque but probably more than 700 miles north of us so I can believe early summer snows would be possible there. We certainly had snowflakes now and then in late June when we lived up on the mountain but we were roughly at 7,500' there.


----------



## beautress (Oct 29, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> How adorable!!  Is the mama dog Foxhound?  Bird dog?  Do you know who the father is?


She's a combination of Jack Russell Terrier, some kind of very beautiful larger hound. She had palest of blue eyes when I took her away from her mommie. Two months later, they were a beautiful shade of medium brown, and two months after that, a little blue spot appeared on her lower left iris, and it is there to this day. All brown except for a 1/15th spot of palest blue. The puppy that opened its eye a couple of hours ago has dark eyes, but it may take a couple of more days for him to have a more certain color than just "dark." 
She is bigger and stronger than her mother was. And from the difference in color, spots, neck rings, and white chests, tippy tails of dark or white, but in half of them their feet are white, and their mother has a couple of white toes, not like the father. I don't know what kind of dog their father is, but he is dark red orange, has the neck ring, white chest, and all white feet. He has hair that is about 3/4" long, and it is wavy in the areas where the red runs a boundary with the white patches. The dad is "Red, and I can't remember the type of dog, except that he may be useful in herding cows. He's an inch shorter than Miss Songie, but is a very beautiful dog in every way. He very much enjoys running distances in no time, so whatever he is, he's almost as active as Jack Russels are, and kind of looks like a spaniel, except shorter hair, and super active when outdoors. He has this strange habit of hugging me, until I finally put my foot down about his jumping up and digging in with his front toenails. He's doing less of it, and is gentler than the oaf that he was at first. I really need to ban his jumping up on people behavior. Peepers still has his eyes open. I just noticed that Ring-ring, also a male, has shiny places where the slits were, so he's trying to open his eyes, too. None of the girls are, though, even the 2 biggest girl dogs.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 29, 2022)

beautress said:


> She's a combination of Jack Russell Terrier, some kind of very beautiful larger hound. She had palest of blue eyes when I took her away from her mommie. Two months later, they were a beautiful shade of medium brown, and two months after that, a little blue spot appeared on her lower left iris, and it is there to this day. All brown except for a 1/15th spot of palest blue. The puppy that opened its eye a couple of hours ago has dark eyes, but it may take a couple of more days for him to have a more certain color than just "dark."
> She is bigger and stronger than her mother was. And from the difference in color, spots, neck rings, and white chests, tippy tails of dark or white, but in half of them their feet are white, and their mother has a couple of white toes, not like the father. I don't know what kind of dog their father is, but he is dark red orange, has the neck ring, white chest, and all white feet. He has hair that is about 3/4" long, and it is wavy in the areas where the red runs a boundary with the white patches. The dad is "Red, and I can't remember the type of dog, except that he may be useful in herding cows. He's an inch shorter than Miss Songie, but is a very beautiful dog in every way. He very much enjoys running distances in no time, so whatever he is, he's almost as active as Jack Russels are, and kind of looks like a spaniel, except shorter hair, and super active when outdoors. He has this strange habit of hugging me, until I finally put my foot down about his jumping up and digging in with his front toenails. He's doing less of it, and is gentler than the oaf that he was at first. I really need to ban his jumping up on people behavior. Peepers still has his eyes open. I just noticed that Ring-ring, also a male, has shiny places where the slits were, so he's trying to open his eyes, too. None of the girls are, though, even the 2 biggest girl dogs.


Father sounds like a border collie mix maybe?


----------



## Dragonlady (Oct 31, 2022)

Back from Toronto and what a great weekend it was. The picture on the left faces west from my friend’s condo. I used to work in the Weston Building - 6 sided white building in the centre of the picture, and in the tall white building behind it. The red brick building on the left is where the law firm helping me with my case is located. The entrance to the subway is in the Weston Building. 

The picture on the right is the view out the breakfast nook window to the east - looking out over the Rosedale Ravine. 

At one point we were driving back to the condo after the skating ended. I had been checking my phone and When I looked up I said “This all looks so familiar but I have no idea where we are.  Where are we?”  Avenue Road was the reply. 

I lived at Avenue Road and Lawrence from 1980 to 1984 when I married my husband. Everything was familiar because for 4 years, this was my route home from downtown. So much has changed in 40 years, but there’s enough that is unchanged that I still recognized it. 

When I went to Nevrens Sewing Supply it was literally boarded shut. It was a 50 year fixture in the Fashion District. Students at Ryerson’s fashion design program were sent to Nevrens for interfacings and other supplies after their first freshman class. I’ve never shopped anywhere else for pattern paper, interfacings etc. 

The Fashion District used to be home to 25,000 garment union workers, who manufactured clothing for Canadian retailers. Today they are all gone.  The factories are now chi chi high priced lofts. 

Slowly but surely, the businesses who supplied the factories have all closed. The pandemic accelerated the process. Nevrens owners retired and sold the business. The new owners seemed to be expanding and buying out inventory as other suppliers closed one by one. 

The button store was gone last year. In addition to Nevrens, all but one beading supply stores is gone - there used to be 4 or 5 in one block. The ribbon store is also gone. This breaks my heart.


----------



## beautress (Oct 31, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> How adorable!!  Is the mama dog Foxhound?  Bird dog?  Do you know who the father is?


Someone told me, but I'm not sure I recall, though it may have been some kind of large, hound-like dog, although Song has a strawberry blonde color about her. Someone guessed it might have been a golden lab retriever, though nothing about her except her excellent disposition reminds me of a lab.


----------



## Dragonlady (Oct 31, 2022)

Beautress those puppies are a complete cuteness overload.  But 9 of them!!!!  Holy cow, but you'll be overrun soon.

Foxfyre, you're right.  No greater love doth a mother have for her daughter than to babysit her snake. 

Rosemary got out of her tank.  I went to look in on her sleeping in her log and she wasn't there!!!  I put water in her dish last night when I got home.  The latched opening in the top of the tank I used to put the water in, was unlatched. 

And the cats were acting strangely.  They're cats so that's not unusual, but this was different.  I put one cat outside, and the other cat in the bathroom, once I checked it thoroughly.  Just as I was starting to panic thinking she might have gotten out of the apartment, I walked into the kitchen and saw her head poking out from behind the litter box heading into the sewing room. 

Watching Swamp People pays off.  Using my right hand to distract her, I grabbed her with my left hand behind the head, then kept her from wrapping round my arm, by using my right hand to grab her body.  She was not happy about going back in the tank but I lowered her in and let her go.  She's now testing every inch of that tank looking for a way out again.

The opening in the top of the tank is now securely latched and there's a rock sittiing on it.


----------



## beautress (Oct 31, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> Back from Toronto and what a great weekend it was. The picture on the left faces west from my friend’s condo. I used to work in the Weston Building - 6 sided white building in the centre of the picture, and in the tall white building behind it. The red brick building on the left is where the law firm helping me with my case is located. The entrance to the subway is in the Weston Building.
> 
> The picture on the right is the view out the breakfast nook window to the east - looking out over the Rosedale Ravine.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have some really neat stores, and it's sad to see a great store go. Do you quilt, embroider, crochet or do ceramics/pottery? You can make jewelry out of just about any craft, and you can make your own beads of clay and decoupage. Glassmaking would be a good hobby, but a little dangerous for anyone who got as clumsy as me in the last 10 years. With glass, you can make stained glass in colors and shapes you like, but what a time glutton you'd have on your hands, to learn such a skill. OTOH, if you want to make a living I can see you designing wonderful things that people would pay a fortune for. Stained glass makes beautiful oval set-ins on a wooden door, porthole window, etc. But it's heavy, it's tricky, and you really need a superior teacher to learn the craft. And if you manufactured beads, you'd likely be a successful entrepreneur at it. One of the best quilt shows I've ever seen was at Toronto in the fall of 2006 when we took the former Orient Express from Toronto to Vancouver and had the sheer joy of watching geese along the fields by the train tracks teaching their goslings how to fly. The historian on the train we took explained everything about Canada which we'd never heard of before, and we took bus trips in the daytime at Ottawa, and beheld the awesome Lake Louise and found a store that sold amazing Jasper beads in a town by the same name along the tracks, while we took a day bus to visit the 7 glaciers you are supposed to see from beautiful Lake Louise. I did fall in love with glacier blue, and it's become my favorite color as a result of our 9-day trip across the Canadian lands, east to west. I am currently crocheting a glacier blue dishrag for my kitchen, from lightweight cotton yarn. When we got home, I spent a year collecting a set of Lenox China that featured glacier blue and lovely flowers. It took a year and a half to collect a full set, but I never did find a teapot in the set that I could afford. They started at around $700. on a good day, but I never did find an adopt-a-teapot price. <giggle> I did find 12 of everything else, but my husband was not comfortable with entertaining, so there it sits in the glassed-in buffet. I could stare at the colors all day sometimes, if I wern't so busy with crocheting things other people would never spend 30 hours on making 1 lace dishrag. But I would!


----------



## beautress (Oct 31, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Father sounds like a border collie mix maybe?
> View attachment 717880


I'm gonna faint. Except for Red's dark red show-stopping coat, that looks like him very much. It's odd how the puppies all have ears like a Jack Russell Terrier, but a full half of them have some of the markings like your border collie pic, without the longish hair. 

They're all trim as their short-haired mother, Songie. The puppies are drama queens, both boy and girls. A lot of them are males, but there are at least 3 girl doggies. Their mother has made them plump, but plump seems to come before growth. Thanks for letting me know his breed. The woman who gave him to me didn't mention his breed, but he was the last one, and she was eager to get him a new home. He's the happy-go-luckiest dog I've ever been blessed with. Watching them nurse is like watching a bull riding contest at a rodeo. Poor Miss Song. They yank her "equipment" around a lot, and she falls asleep as if it didn't matter that they were brutish ruffians.


----------



## beautress (Oct 31, 2022)

Well, gotta run down to good will and see if I can find another cheapie quilt. This one needs to be laundered after a week and a half of overuse. the puppies will still need their soft bed, and their mommie is guaranteed to chew up the foam inner core if I don't' sew the around edges of the little foam mattress make-do bed so she can't do that. She ate both my couch cushions and the love seat good and proper, and when I went into another room to get the quilt sewn to cover the make-do mattress, I found a few little tufts the obsessive Miss Songie tore out in my short absence. It's a good thing I only spent 4 minutes away. Another few minutes, and that cushion would be a sea of tufts. Everybody has faults, and Miss Songie's is eating cushions and sundry carved wood dining room chairs.


----------



## beautress (Oct 31, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> As I recall Casper is roughly the same elevation as Albuquerque but probably more than 700 miles north of us so I can believe early summer snows would be possible there. We certainly had snowflakes now and then in late June when we lived up on the mountain but we were roughly at 7,500' there.


Well, some people are allergic to freon that is said to be in natural chill country, and I may be one of them. It was so cold, I'd get bronchitis, pneumonia or pleurisy every year in cold weather. There's what seems to be a good tv show on Alaska, but I can't bear to watch snowy movies or even skits filmed in icy weather because of being sick all the time when the thermometer dropped below 50 all the way down to minus 40 in any given January there. That does not exclude similar chills in other months. Brr-r--r-r-r. I guess that's what I get for living my childhood and school years mainly in subtropical Houston, where we frequently wore shorts on Christmas day because it didn't get cold until the week after Christmas.
Have to get ready for my spare quilt hunt. See ya!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 31, 2022)

beautress said:


> I'm gonna faint. Except for Red's dark red show-stopping coat, that looks like him very much. It's odd how the puppies all have ears like a Jack Russell Terrier, but a full half of them have some of the markings like your border collie pic, without the longish hair.
> 
> They're all trim as their short-haired mother, Songie. The puppies are drama queens, both boy and girls. A lot of them are males, but there are at least 3 girl doggies. Their mother has made them plump, but plump seems to come before growth. Thanks for letting me know his breed. The woman who gave him to me didn't mention his breed, but he was the last one, and she was eager to get him a new home. He's the happy-go-luckiest dog I've ever been blessed with. Watching them nurse is like watching a bull riding contest at a rodeo. Poor Miss Song. They yank her "equipment" around a lot, and she falls asleep as if it didn't matter that they were brutish ruffians.


Border Collies are indeed a wonderful breed. Working dogs and need lots of running room, but loyal, gentle, great fur friends.


----------



## Dragonlady (Oct 31, 2022)

beautress said:


> Sounds like you have some really neat stores, and it's sad to see a great store go. Do you quilt, embroider, crochet or do ceramics/pottery? You can make jewelry out of just about any craft, and you can make your own beads of clay and decoupage. Glassmaking would be a good hobby, but a little dangerous for anyone who got as clumsy as me in the last 10 years. With glass, you can make stained glass in colors and shapes you like, but what a time glutton you'd have on your hands, to learn such a skill. OTOH, if you want to make a living I can see you designing wonderful things that people would pay a fortune for. Stained glass makes beautiful oval set-ins on a wooden door, porthole window, etc. But it's heavy, it's tricky, and you really need a superior teacher to learn the craft. And if you manufactured beads, you'd likely be a successful entrepreneur at it. One of the best quilt shows I've ever seen was at Toronto in the fall of 2006 when we took the former Orient Express from Toronto to Vancouver and had the sheer joy of watching geese along the fields by the train tracks teaching their goslings how to fly. The historian on the train we took explained everything about Canada which we'd never heard of before, and we took bus trips in the daytime at Ottawa, and beheld the awesome Lake Louise and found a store that sold amazing Jasper beads in a town by the same name along the tracks, while we took a day bus to visit the 7 glaciers you are supposed to see from beautiful Lake Louise. I did fall in love with glacier blue, and it's become my favorite color as a result of our 9-day trip across the Canadian lands, east to west. I am currently crocheting a glacier blue dishrag for my kitchen, from lightweight cotton yarn. When we got home, I spent a year collecting a set of Lenox China that featured glacier blue and lovely flowers. It took a year and a half to collect a full set, but I never did find a teapot in the set that I could afford. They started at around $700. on a good day, but I never did find an adopt-a-teapot price. <giggle> I did find 12 of everything else, but my husband was not comfortable with entertaining, so there it sits in the glassed-in buffet. I could stare at the colors all day sometimes, if I wern't so busy with crocheting things other people would never spend 30 hours on making 1 lace dishrag. But I would!



I knit, crochet and sew.  I also design skating and athletic clothing for children, and I use beads and stones in making them.  I don't have enough time to finish all the stuff I'm working on now, much less make beads or stained glass.  I'm always happiest when people want to stone their own dresses.  I've had to give up the fine lace crochet, because the arthritis is in my hands.  The last time I crocheted Christmas doilies, my hands ached for days after I finished.

On Sunday, I took my friend out for a nice brunch.  There was always lots of restaurants and stores and a very busy business district at Yonge & St. Clair.  I lived down by the Lakeshore, so in the morning, when everyone was heading south on the subway, I was going north.  Getting a seat wasn't a problem.

All of the stores, restaurants and shops along the east side of Yonge Street, are gone, being replaced by 70 storey office towers.  I looked around at all of the two and three storey buildings along the street, and thought about all of the air rights changing hands.  I won't recognize the place soon.


----------



## beautress (Oct 31, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> I knit, crochet and sew.  I also design skating and athletic clothing for children, and I use beads and stones in making them.  I don't have enough time to finish all the stuff I'm working on now, much less make beads or stained glass.  I'm always happiest when people want to stone their own dresses.  I've had to give up the fine lace crochet, because the arthritis is in my hands.  The last time I crocheted Christmas doilies, my hands ached for days after I finished.
> 
> On Sunday, I took my friend out for a nice brunch.  There was always lots of restaurants and stores and a very busy business district at Yonge & St. Clair.  I lived down by the Lakeshore, so in the morning, when everyone was heading south on the subway, I was going north.  Getting a seat wasn't a problem.
> 
> All of the stores, restaurants and shops along the east side of Yonge Street, are gone, being replaced by 70 storey office towers.  I looked around at all of the two and three storey buildings along the street, and thought about all of the air rights changing hands.  I won't recognize the place soon.


I'm sorry you have arthritis. My mother suffered with it all her life. When I was told I had two weeks to live at the e.r. if I didn't get Dr. so-and-so's surgery, and this doesn't happen often, but I smelled a rat, went home and looked up homeopathic dealings with gallbladder issues. I found source after source online that said simply "eat apples." One suggested eating several apples the first day, and two a day after that for 8 days. I haven't had a problem with pain in the back rib cage area since, because after that I buy one apple every time I shop for groceries and eat it before I get home. Guess what else good happened. My arthritis from crocheting also disappeared, and I've forgotten that I had it till you mentioned it. I don't know if you need all that many apples, but I eat three apples on one day of every week, and an apple on at least 4 more days, with a couple of days, no apples. I'm trying to maintain organs and issues as best I can, and those apples really have caused a lot of problems to be put on the back burner. I'm not sure the apple regimen is the cornerstone of me not having much arthritis pain in cold weather any more, but I'm crocheting at least 3 hours a day. 

I have to to restock my cotton wash rags. I used to get them when the made and sold cotton dish wash rags down here in the states, and I'm going to try to crochet twelve more while I can. I limit to three hours the crocheting in one day, so it can take a month to make a fancy dish wash rag, or as little as 3 days if I exceed the three hours a day rule. Some of the colors are as fun as making a quilt, but I don't have my computer hooked up with a printer any more, but its' fun. I'm going to do one in brown for the sole purpose of cleaning up around my Mr. Coffee machine. In the meantime, I have 3 starts on dishrags, so if I get tired of one color, I can work on the white one or skip to the other color. Coffee stains won't show up as badly on tan and brown crochet rows, and I found a DMC twisted thread that combines a lot of shades of brown, to add to the fun when I get around to it.

I wonder if the couple of apples a day would kill off your arthritis? It's really not proven, but I'm really happy to be free of the pain of arthritis I was having. One of my sunday school kids when we lived in Oregon had childhood arthritis. She was the sweetest little 6th grade kid as ever, but her mother said they'd been combatting her pain since the cradle. I'll put you on my prayer list that you find something that eliminates your arthritis pain without poisoning you if its a prescription. My body doesn't do well with most pain and antibiotic shots, so you can believe that I practice distancing when out shopping for groceries or ahem cheap answer for baby doggie security at night. Which reminds, I found a huge professional-looking plastic storage box, and several quilted pillow shams and a used but sparkling clean baby bed protector to cut and resew to fit the plastic box which is a pretty shade of medium dark blue. Thanks to Good "Will, it was less than 20 dollars. Oh, my it's getting late. Prayers up for you and anyone here who has pain like what you experienced when you set aside your crochet hook. I'll also be praying for the pandemonium at the pump that seems to be worldwide that has caused food prices to go through the roof. I'm sorry you're losing favored shops that sold helpful things for do-it-yourself seamstresses, fiber artists, and can occasionally find a bargain like I did this afternoon for the nine fat little puppies. I quit giving mommie Song cream, but I treat her to a mix of milk and half and half once a day to ensure that her little guys get enough calcium to develop strong bones and teeth. They're characters! Night all!  Sweet dreams!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 1, 2022)

beautress said:


> I'm gonna faint. Except for Red's dark red show-stopping coat, that looks like him very much. It's odd how the puppies all have ears like a Jack Russell Terrier, but a full half of them have some of the markings like your border collie pic, without the longish hair.
> 
> They're all trim as their short-haired mother, Songie. The puppies are drama queens, both boy and girls. A lot of them are males, but there are at least 3 girl doggies. Their mother has made them plump, but plump seems to come before growth. Thanks for letting me know his breed. The woman who gave him to me didn't mention his breed, but he was the last one, and she was eager to get him a new home. He's the happy-go-luckiest dog I've ever been blessed with. Watching them nurse is like watching a bull riding contest at a rodeo. Poor Miss Song. They yank her "equipment" around a lot, and she falls asleep as if it didn't matter that they were brutish ruffians.


The classic border collie is black and white but they do come in the tan in the photo I posted before to a light yellow, darker browns, blues, grays, merles.  The red ones are especially beautiful I think:






And their newborns look like this. Your pups, or maybe some of them, may actually not be entirely short hair:


----------



## Mindful (Nov 1, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> Foxfyre, you're right. No greater love doth a mother have for her daughter than to babysit her snake.



Now that IS love.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 1, 2022)

beautress said:


> I'm not sure the apple regimen is the cornerstone of me not having much arthritis pain in cold weather any more, but I'm crocheting at least 3 hours a day.



That’s interesting, about apples.

But are you talking about rheumatoid arthritis? Or osteo? Arthrose in German.

Unfortunately a destiny most of us won’t escape, loss of cartilage. However fit one might be. For example, my ballerina friend has it in her knees. And my sprightly orthopaedic doctor also has it in the knees.


----------



## beautress (Nov 1, 2022)

Mindful said:


> That’s interesting, about apples.
> 
> But are you talking about rheumatoid arthritis? Or osteo? Arthrose in German.
> 
> Unfortunately a destiny most of us won’t escape, loss of cartilage. However fit one might be. For example, my ballerina friend has it in her knees. And my sprightly orthopaedic doctor also has it in the knees.


I'm not sure, Mindful, but had one knee had a cleanup surgery about 20 years ago by Senator John Barrasso, MD (or OD) in Casper, Wyoming, and a full knee replacement last year on the other side from arthritis and pain issues. My mother and younger sister both had rheumatoid arthritis, and both died with COPD worstened by nicotine addictions. I've never smoked because of getting pneumonia in a smoking home and later realizing I was allergic to burning vegetable matter, and my late husband and children never smoked either. I still have respiratory issues that date back to the Hong Kong flu days  and have learned from Covid to shop at 6 am, when few people go shopping and when caught on a busy shopping day to distance when out in the public. The apples era started a few months back, and I also have not been troubled with so much as even one day of acid reflux disease that plagued me throughout my 30s and 40s. Some stuff you just don't miss, but it's like getting a ticket to Lake Freedom, which happens to be on the back 40 around here.  It's only 2.5 acres, but it hosts an egret family every summer when they fly up from the Carribbean for reasons not clear to me, because every time I've visited Puerto Rico, the weather is idyllic. They've probably done this since time began for their featherhood. I have to say it, the great whiteegrets are the most elegant birds in the world, but the year the flamingos came looking for a new piece of real estate in a year their home was oil slicked to death down east coastal oil slick days, all five pink birds left after one encounter with the male egret did a little surgery of his own on only one or two of them. The offended birds flew back to their associates on the east side of Lake Freedom, chatted awhile, then flew off together and headed north to someplace else. I then realized how smart birds are, and how lethal their potential in great white egret territory. Their body mass is about three times the mass of just 1 great white according to my memory. Fortunately, I haven't seen any flamingos in the Piney Woods since the cleanup of the shores of the Gulf was completed. It was a joy to watch them from my dishwasher's station in the kitchen, but it's equally fun to watch the great white egrets raise their young ones and as the weather cools, they teach them how to fly south for a couple of weeks until they're strong enough to survive a migratory flight back to Roatan or wherever in the Carribbean they call home in Piney Woods winter season of chills and spills.


----------



## JohnDB (Nov 1, 2022)

I just got back from N GA (Appalachian mountains under South Carolina) and got a couple pecks of apples.  One was Topaz apples for making pies and baking....the other(assorted) was for just eating.   

Topaz is a great variety,  better than the granny Smith for baking...better flavor and balance between sugars and acids for making pies etc.  
I was kinda shocked too....granny Smith has been the "go to" apple for pies and cooking for years...but the Topaz made them seem tasteless by comparison.   

So....I got work to do now.  I baked some up last night....awesome.   

Today I'll settle in to get my sourdough starter reactivated and going....see if I can't get it active enough to make some bread.  

Thanksgiving is coming up in three weeks.   Gonna need the bread for stuffing.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 1, 2022)

Beautress-apples.

I’m always interested in trying something new, so it might be a good idea to eat an apple every evening for dessert, instead of loads of plums?


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 1, 2022)

beautress said:


> I'm sorry you have arthritis. My mother suffered with it all her life. When I was told I had two weeks to live at the e.r. if I didn't get Dr. so-and-so's surgery, and this doesn't happen often, but I smelled a rat, went home and looked up homeopathic dealings with gallbladder issues. I found source after source online that said simply "eat apples." One suggested eating several apples the first day, and two a day after that for 8 days. I haven't had a problem with pain in the back rib cage area since, because after that I buy one apple every time I shop for groceries and eat it before I get home. Guess what else good happened. My arthritis from crocheting also disappeared, and I've forgotten that I had it till you mentioned it. I don't know if you need all that many apples, but I eat three apples on one day of every week, and an apple on at least 4 more days, with a couple of days, no apples. I'm trying to maintain organs and issues as best I can, and those apples really have caused a lot of problems to be put on the back burner. I'm not sure the apple regimen is the cornerstone of me not having much arthritis pain in cold weather any more, but I'm crocheting at least 3 hours a day.
> 
> I have to to restock my cotton wash rags. I used to get them when the made and sold cotton dish wash rags down here in the states, and I'm going to try to crochet twelve more while I can. I limit to three hours the crocheting in one day, so it can take a month to make a fancy dish wash rag, or as little as 3 days if I exceed the three hours a day rule. Some of the colors are as fun as making a quilt, but I don't have my computer hooked up with a printer any more, but its' fun. I'm going to do one in brown for the sole purpose of cleaning up around my Mr. Coffee machine. In the meantime, I have 3 starts on dishrags, so if I get tired of one color, I can work on the white one or skip to the other color. Coffee stains won't show up as badly on tan and brown crochet rows, and I found a DMC twisted thread that combines a lot of shades of brown, to add to the fun when I get around to it.
> 
> I wonder if the couple of apples a day would kill off your arthritis? It's really not proven, but I'm really happy to be free of the pain of arthritis I was having. One of my sunday school kids when we lived in Oregon had childhood arthritis. She was the sweetest little 6th grade kid as ever, but her mother said they'd been combatting her pain since the cradle. I'll put you on my prayer list that you find something that eliminates your arthritis pain without poisoning you if its a prescription. My body doesn't do well with most pain and antibiotic shots, so you can believe that I practice distancing when out shopping for groceries or ahem cheap answer for baby doggie security at night. Which reminds, I found a huge professional-looking plastic storage box, and several quilted pillow shams and a used but sparkling clean baby bed protector to cut and resew to fit the plastic box which is a pretty shade of medium dark blue. Thanks to Good "Will, it was less than 20 dollars. Oh, my it's getting late. Prayers up for you and anyone here who has pain like what you experienced when you set aside your crochet hook. I'll also be praying for the pandemonium at the pump that seems to be worldwide that has caused food prices to go through the roof. I'm sorry you're losing favored shops that sold helpful things for do-it-yourself seamstresses, fiber artists, and can occasionally find a bargain like I did this afternoon for the nine fat little puppies. I quit giving mommie Song cream, but I treat her to a mix of milk and half and half once a day to ensure that her little guys get enough calcium to develop strong bones and teeth. They're characters! Night all!  Sweet dreams!



The arthritis sucks, but it could always be so much worse.  I'm going to try the apples Beautress.  As the saying goes, "what do I have to lose"?  If it works, I'm way ahead, and if it doesn't work, I'm eating apples, which I love.

The arthritis has been acting up in my left knee since 2007, and I've kept it moving slowing for 15 years.  I cried the first time I couldn't open a jar, because I had this vision, when I'm too old to do much but sit in front of the TV, I could still knit, and now maybe I won't.  Mine is the osteo arthritis.  I told the surgeon that now that I my knee is fixed, I need to get in line for my right hip.

With our system, you need to get in line at the first twinge, because of the shortage of bone surgeons.  I was supposed to get my new knee in February of 2021, but covid set everything back.  I told the surgeon we had it right.  If we had been able to do the surgery when first planned, it would have been no problem for me but the last 15 months were difficult.  By this year, I couldn't walk the four blocks downtown and back, without being in pain for two days.  I walked more than 2 miles in Toronto on Sunday, without a problem.

I'm very blessed to have such good health at my age.  The arthritis is mild and not really painful, and if it bothers me, I take a couple of tokes and carry on.  Yes, I'm slowing down compared to when I was younger, and I need to help to do some things that used to be easy for me.  But I've been eating clean since the 1980's and I've always been active.

I played squash until well into my 60's.  I'm still riding my bike, summer and winter - as long as the roads are clear and dry.  Winters aren't like they were when I was a kid, so I can usually ride for most of the winter.  

Justin Trudeau just announced he's doubling the GST tax credit for the next 6 months because of inflation.  Not a huge amount but an extra $200 is always welcome.  A couple of months ago, he raised the Old Age Security payments by 10% for those over 75.  All Canadians over 65 get it.  We refer to our 65th birthday as our "cash for life" birthday.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 1, 2022)

I have been trying to make sure Hombre and I get at least an apple a day too and I do believe it helps in numerous ways.  Truly a super food.


----------



## JohnDB (Nov 1, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> I have been trying to make sure Hombre and I get at least an apple a day too and I do believe it helps in numerous ways.  Truly a super food.


Worked out for Johnny Appleseed  didn't it?


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 2, 2022)

JohnDB said:


> Worked out for Johnny Appleseed  didn't it?


Well legend says he planted the trees. Not sure if he ate them though. 

But welcome to the Coffee Shop JohnDB. Please read over the OP to see what we're about in the Coffee Shop and then keep right on joining in. We're happy you found us.

First timers to the Coffee Shop receive a complimentary beverage:


----------



## beautress (Nov 2, 2022)

JohnDB said:


> I just got back from N GA (Appalachian mountains under South Carolina) and got a couple pecks of apples.  One was Topaz apples for making pies and baking....the other(assorted) was for just eating.
> 
> Topaz is a great variety,  better than the granny Smith for baking...better flavor and balance between sugars and acids for making pies etc.
> I was kinda shocked too....granny Smith has been the "go to" apple for pies and cooking for years...but the Topaz made them seem tasteless by comparison.
> ...


Topaz apples must be local to the Applachian world. If I've ever seen them, I must have passed them by. I'll have to look harder for them next time I go shopping. I've been tolerating Granny Apples because I read that they had less sugar but equivalent health benefits to other types of apples. I never paid much attention to the type of apples I pealed for making apple pies in the past. I did add cardamom to them in the past 20 years because it enhances cinnamon and adds panach to apple pie, overall. If I ever find topaz apples, I'll see if I can tell the difference between cinnamon only and cinnamon/cardamom topaz apple pies.

And by the way, Welcome to the USMB Coffee Shop. Best thread in the world.


----------



## beautress (Nov 2, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> The arthritis sucks, but it could always be so much worse.  I'm going to try the apples Beautress.  As the saying goes, "what do I have to lose"?  If it works, I'm way ahead, and if it doesn't work, I'm eating apples, which I love.
> 
> The arthritis has been acting up in my left knee since 2007, and I've kept it moving slowing for 15 years.  I cried the first time I couldn't open a jar, because I had this vision, when I'm too old to do much but sit in front of the TV, I could still knit, and now maybe I won't.  Mine is the osteo arthritis.  I told the surgeon that now that I my knee is fixed, I need to get in line for my right hip.
> 
> ...


I sure wish you well on less debilitating pains that come with those our age, and all our other Coffeeshop pals. I tried to drink green tea for a few weeks, but it doesn't wake me up like coffee does. I really need to get back to drinking green tea for the rest of the day after coffee. I quit too much caffeine in my 30s when drinking too much coffee was bringing on fibrocystic breast issues. At that time they thought that kind of problem was a precursor to breast cancer, and I didn't want that in my life. After several weeks of doing without coffee, I realized that one cup a day was a blessing that two pots of coffee per diem wasn't. Since then, I've learned that a cup of coffee a day adds special health benefits due to its high count of antioxidants that extend your life. It makes the saying about moderation in all things is a good idea to be true. I love my one mug of coffee a day and haven't had a trace of fibrocystic problems since, while getting my wakeup fix from coffee in.  

My prayers are still up for your healing, Dragonlady. If your pain still returns, remember that 10 minutes of doing what you used to do is excellent therapy for septuagenarians and up.


----------



## JohnDB (Nov 2, 2022)

beautress said:


> Topaz apples must be local to the Applachian world. If I've ever seen them, I must have passed them by. I'll have to look harder for them next time I go shopping. I've been tolerating Granny Apples because I read that they had less sugar but equivalent health benefits to other types of apples. I never paid much attention to the type of apples I pealed for making apple pies in the past. I did add cardamom to them in the past 20 years because it enhances cinnamon and adds panach to apple pie, overall. If I ever find topaz apples, I'll see if I can tell the difference between cinnamon only and cinnamon/cardamom topaz apple pies.


I spent my teenage years in Idaho...Simms Fruit ranch was a yearly thing we visited.  We got apples straight from the orchard...cider as it came out of the press.  Nothing like it!

Now I live in TN and made a day trip to N Georgia to Mercier orchard in Blue Ridge. 






						Mercier Orchards | North GA Apple Orchard | U-Pick | Blue Ridge, GA
					

We are a 4th generation family-owned and operated apple orchard founded back in 1943 by Bill and Adele Mercier...




					mercier-orchards.com
				




Of course they got the whole tourist trap thing going on.  But it's still fun.  As a recovering chef I still like locally sourced fresh ingredients and knowing that I'm getting the best that I can for my concoctions.  They gave out samples of the various apples...that's how I discovered what I needed to.  They also sell flights of hard cider and wines made from fruits.  (Picked up a couple of bottles)

Get the cider sold in the plastic jugs...it's done in house.  It's not going to taste like apple juice from the store.  Much much better.   They have to pasteurize it anymore....but it's still better.  Fried fruit pies and apple juice donuts from the bakery.. .fudge in their candy shop make Bucky's seem like a joke.  

All in all that trip to the orchards was awesome.   

But now I am in a quandry....should I feed my sourdough starter again and make bread tonight?  Or should I just feed it again and wait till morning?   
Sourdough apple fritters....
The dough needs a day (minimum) of rest to increase extensibility and chewyness.  Then 8 hours to rise for maximum flavor....

I make just under 10 lbs of bread at a batch....then freeze it.   I got Thanksgiving coming...need it for the stuffing.  Because friends don't let friends eat takeout for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 2, 2022)

This post is for Hossfly.  I previously posted a picture from Luba's showing all of her flavoured coffees.  I bought a pound of Los Hermosas coffee - my favourite.  She has all kinds of coffee beans including some that cost $50 per lb. or more.  I've tried a cup of some of these fancy coffees but my favourite is Los Hermosas whiich is one of her regular priced coffees.

Since Saturday morning, I've been enjoying this delicious coffee.  Rich and delicious, without a hint of bitterness.  I drink my coffee black, with just a level teaspoon of raw sugar, because I'm not quite sweet enough already.  I have enough to last me another week, and I'm sure I'll go through withdrawal when it's gone and I go back to my Maxwell House, but this is Heaven! in a cup for now.

Luba would ship me my coffee.  All it takes is money.  Until I win the lottery, I will continue to enjoy an occasional treat when I get to the city.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 2, 2022)

JohnDB said:


> I just got back from N GA (Appalachian mountains under South Carolina) and got a couple pecks of apples.  One was Topaz apples for making pies and baking....the other(assorted) was for just eating.
> 
> Topaz is a great variety,  better than the granny Smith for baking...better flavor and balance between sugars and acids for making pies etc.
> I was kinda shocked too....granny Smith has been the "go to" apple for pies and cooking for years...but the Topaz made them seem tasteless by comparison.
> ...


Interesting.  I don't think I've seen Topaz apples out west here. We buy Honey Crisp when they are on sale, and maybe a few others (Jazz, Envy, et al) when they're on sale, but our go to apples for every day are Fuji, Granny Smith, and Gala as those are the ones that are almost always the cheapest. But I work hard to include apples in our diet every day at least once if not more often.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 2, 2022)

Mindful said:


> Beautress-apples.
> 
> I’m always interested in trying something new, so it might be a good idea to eat an apple every evening for dessert, instead of loads of plums?


One way we often enjoy apples is to stew them.  Quick and easy.  My recipe (modify amts for the number you have to feed):

*Stewed Apples*

Indulge in sweet and savory flavor with Stewed Apples. They're the perfect fall treat made with just 5 ingredients and ready in 15 minutes!

*Ingredients*
4 apples - use firmer pie apples
2 Tbsp unsalted butter
2 Tbsp brown sugar (I often use Stevia blend sweetener instead of brown sugar)
1 Tbsp lemon juice
1 tsp ground cinnamon

*Instructions*
Chop: Cut apples evenly into bite-sized pieces, leaving or removing the peel (your preference!).

Stew: Place apples and all remaining ingredients in a large pot. Set over medium heat and cover. Cook, stirring often, until apples are fork tender, about 5 to 7 minutes.

Serve: Serve warm or cold by themselves, on ice cream, yogurt, or oats!

Notes

Store stewed apples in an airtight container in the fridge for about 5 days.


----------



## JohnDB (Nov 2, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Interesting.  I don't think I've seen Topaz apples out west here. We buy Honey Crisp when they are on sale, and maybe a few others (Jazz, Envy, et al) when they're on sale, but our go to apples for every day are Fuji, Granny Smith, and Gala as those are the ones that are almost always the cheapest. But I work hard to include apples in our diet every day at least once if not more often.


There are thousands of varieties of apples these days.   Some are heirloom and others made by selective crossbreeding of varieties.   
I'm not exactly sure if Topaz is an heirloom or a "new" type created by crossbreeding apples.  
Granny Smith is an older crossbreed.  Created just for cooking and etc.  I forget the lady who they are named after.  

Apples have blossoms and seeds...just a matter of time and intent.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 2, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> One way we often enjoy apples is to stew them.  Quick and easy.  My recipe (modify amts for the number you have to feed):
> 
> *Stewed Apples*
> 
> ...



I stewed one earlier. Very nice.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 2, 2022)

I buy apples off local growers on the farmers market. All shapes and sizes, like they‘ve just fallen from the tree.

The ones in the supermarket are too perfect and too shiny, and all the same size.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 2, 2022)

I like Galas, and also Pink Lady or Red Delicious for eating.  McIntosh was always our "go to" baking apple for pies or puddiings.  Tart, but with more flavour than Granny Smith.  But I don't often see them any more.  

A really easy apple dessert is baked apples, core your apples and set in a baking dish.  Mix about a tablespoon of brown sugar, and a 1/4 tsp of cinnamon for each apple in your dish, and a few raisins, if you're inclined.  Fill the centres of the apples with the cinnamon sugar mixture, and a couple of tablespoons of water, and bake in a 350 oven for an hour.  Let stand for at least 10 minutes before serving with cream, whipped cream, or ice cream.  
Or simply top with the syrup which forms at the bottom of the baking dish.  

This is a great recipe to make with my grandchildren when we come back from the apple farm, and one of the first things I learned to make when I was little, that I still enjoy.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 3, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> I like Galas, and also Pink Lady or Red Delicious for eating.  McIntosh was always our "go to" baking apple for pies or puddiings.  Tart, but with more flavour than Granny Smith.  But I don't often see them any more.
> 
> A really easy apple dessert is baked apples, core your apples and set in a baking dish.  Mix about a tablespoon of brown sugar, and a 1/4 tsp of cinnamon for each apple in your dish, and a few raisins, if you're inclined.  Fill the centres of the apples with the cinnamon sugar mixture, and a couple of tablespoons of water, and bake in a 350 oven for an hour.  Let stand for at least 10 minutes before serving with cream, whipped cream, or ice cream.
> Or simply top with the syrup which forms at the bottom of the baking dish.
> ...


We like baked apples too, but since the stewed ones only take 10-15 minutes, and we tend to cook after we get hungry and don't want to wait an hour or two, we more often stew them.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 3, 2022)

I made my third loaf of basic white bread about 4 days ago.  Came out even better than the first two even though it's still more dense than the store bought variety.  It's really good toasted and I just made a grilled cheese with it, much better tasting than the store bought stuff.  Think I'll try the oat bread recipe when this one's gone as oat bread is my favorite and what I primarily bought this for.  The oat bread I buy at the grocery store is $4.50 a loaf..........


----------



## Mindful (Nov 3, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> I made my third loaf of basic white bread about 4 days ago.  Came out even better than the first two even though it's still more dense than the store bought variety.  It's really good toasted and I just made a grilled cheese with it, much better tasting than the store bought stuff.  Think I'll try the oat bread recipe when this one's gone as oat bread is my favorite and what I primarily bought this for.  The oat bread I buy at the grocery store is $4.50 a loaf..........



Do you put yeast in it?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 3, 2022)

Mindful said:


> Do you put yeast in it?


Yes.  

Light Oat Bread


----------



## Brick Gold (Nov 3, 2022)

Hey, look at what Uncle Sam stuck to my forehead


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 4, 2022)

Brick Gold said:


> Hey, look at what Uncle Sam stuck to my forehead
> View attachment 720547


Brick Gold one of the hard fast principles of the Coffee Shop is no politics please. There are just too few people on both sides who are able to discuss politics or religious theology or any such controversial topics without it becoming toxic so we just keep it out of here altogether.  Thanks for understanding.


----------



## Brick Gold (Nov 4, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Brick Gold one of the hard fast principles of the Coffee Shop is no politics please. There are just too few people on both sides who are able to discuss politics or religious theology or any such controversial topics without it becoming toxic so we just keep it out of here altogether.  Thanks for understanding.


No problem.


----------



## Oddball (Nov 5, 2022)

Saturday morning!

Duck huntin' ain't easy.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 5, 2022)

Oddball said:


> Saturday morning!
> 
> Duck huntin' ain't easy.
> 
> Let the cartoon begin!


I love your Saturday cartoons.


----------



## Brick Gold (Nov 5, 2022)

I'm sipping on my afternoon chocolate coffee and browsing the internet.  Here's a peaceful photo.


----------



## beautress (Nov 5, 2022)

Brick Gold said:


> I'm sipping on my afternoon chocolate coffee and browsing the internet.  Here's a peaceful photo.
> 
> View attachment 721404


That's beautiful, B.G.


----------



## beautress (Nov 5, 2022)

All nine of the puppies have both eyes open as of this afternoon. <yea!>

Unfortunately, their mother is such a good mommie, all of them are very plump. And they're cuter than ever. They were walking like crazy people this morning, going all over my study. They seem to have a purpose, but I'm not sure what that is. They make me laugh every 10 mintues. Their mommie is getting 4 meals a day instead of 2 a day because when I upped her to 2, she looked like a skeleton after feeding them. She's such a good mother. 

I've been getting over pneumonia this past week, and today is the first day I've been able to breathe freely, and the sore throat is going down. I'm isolating to the house, but I'm ok.
I'm going to miss services again tomorrow morning. Well, I can't sing anyway, and I'm not about to infect any of my fellow choirmembers in case it's contagious. I got pneumonia after visiting a friend in the hospital last week who was fighting for their life with penumonia. I usually distance others when shopping, but I didn't realize how infectious the disease is. Don't worry, my homeopathic books were well used, and I had gotten some good stuff from Cloud nine to break up colds a couple of months back, and it prevented me from having to take a chance on antibiotics after 4 days. The cinnamon-ginger-cardamon oatmeal with raisins dealt the pneumonia a farewell ticket to obscurity. I could feel it working before I finished it off. It's all I could eat that day, but the next morning I felt charged after several days of dragging around. Take care and distance, especially if you're visiting a sick friend in the hospital!  Big hug for all, and good night.  And don't let the bedbugs bite!


----------



## JohnDB (Nov 5, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> I made my third loaf of basic white bread about 4 days ago.  Came out even better than the first two even though it's still more dense than the store bought variety.  It's really good toasted and I just made a grilled cheese with it, much better tasting than the store bought stuff.  Think I'll try the oat bread recipe when this one's gone as oat bread is my favorite and what I primarily bought this for.  The oat bread I buy at the grocery store is $4.50 a loaf..........


I regularly make a LOT of bread.   Lately Sourdough...It takes all day to rise but it's really good.  

The general type you want is oatmeal Pullman loaves.  It requires a specific pan with a lid but....it's really soft.  
Pullman loaves are still denser than store bought loaves but immensely better tasting and no preservatives.  
Just be sure to let it completely cool before slicing it or putting it in a bag and don't let it cool inside the pan either.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 5, 2022)

JohnDB said:


> I regularly make a LOT of bread.   Lately Sourdough...It takes all day to rise but it's really good.
> 
> The general type you want is oatmeal Pullman loaves.  It requires a specific pan with a lid but....it's really soft.
> Pullman loaves are still denser than store bought loaves but immensely better tasting and no preservatives.
> Just be sure to let it completely cool before slicing it or putting it in a bag and don't let it cool inside the pan either.


Not something I'll be doing anytime soon but thanks for the tip.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 5, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> I like Galas, and also Pink Lady or Red Delicious for eating.  McIntosh was always our "go to" baking apple for pies or puddiings.  Tart, but with more flavour than Granny Smith.  But I don't often see them any more.
> 
> A really easy apple dessert is baked apples, core your apples and set in a baking dish.  Mix about a tablespoon of brown sugar, and a 1/4 tsp of cinnamon for each apple in your dish, and a few raisins, if you're inclined.  Fill the centres of the apples with the cinnamon sugar mixture, and a couple of tablespoons of water, and bake in a 350 oven for an hour.  Let stand for at least 10 minutes before serving with cream, whipped cream, or ice cream.
> Or simply top with the syrup which forms at the bottom of the baking dish.
> ...


The McIntosh didn't hold up as well for me in pies as my favorite pie apple which is the Fujis. McIntosh was great in smoothies though, but like you, I haven't seen any for sale in ages. Fujis are great in fruit salads too and because they're so large, they make great baked apples.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 7, 2022)

So.......now it’s my turn. After worrying about my daughter, now I’ve got it.

A shock diagnosis of breast cancer, yesterday morning. The mammogram didn’t pick it up, but an ultrasound and biopsy did.

I feel so well, never thought it would happen to me. Am travelling to the US next week, and will start some form of treatment early next year, in Germany.


----------



## beautress (Nov 7, 2022)

Mindful said:


> So.......now it’s my turn. After worrying about my daughter, now I’ve got it.
> 
> A shock diagnosis of breast cancer, yesterday morning. The mammogram didn’t pick it up, but an ultrasound and biopsy did.
> 
> I feel so well, never thought it would happen to me. Am travelling to the US next week, and will start some form of treatment early next year, in Germany.


Mindful, prayers up for you and your daughter. I look forward to the day when you are completely free of any sign of your disease. You are loved by all of us here at the Coffee Shop.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 7, 2022)

beautress said:


> Mindful, prayers up for you and your daughter. I look forward to the day when you are completely free of any sign of your disease. You are loved by all of us here at the Coffee Shop.



That’s nice. Thankyou.

Daughter is free of it. Caught in early stages. Like mine, hopefully.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Nov 7, 2022)

*It's "that time of year again".

Yes.  And this year it's worse.

LOTS of people are going to be heading for the food banks because they can't afford food anymore.  
It's pay rent OR eat, not both.

If you can donate as much as possible, that would be AWESOME!!  Clothes, food, toys, toiletries, diapers, baby formula, etc....
Even bags of pet food and cat litter.  

Most food banks are usually loaded with canned veggies of all sorts.

Donate a few flats of canned chili, or SPAM, canned fruit, fresh bread, pizza kits, and if you are so inclined..........a couple crates of frozen turkeys.
Baby food is also appreciated.

Different food banks give out differen things, so check around to see who can use what you have in the way of clothes, appliances (mixers, can openers, etc...), blankets, and all that.

If you know of any elderly people in your area, check in on them and see if they have any needs you might can help with.  

If you are so inclined to donate your personal time on Thanksgiving and Christmas, places like Meals On Wheels and Santas Helpers ALWAYS need extra help!!!

















*


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 8, 2022)

Baron Von Murderpaws said:


> *It's "that time of year again".
> 
> Yes.  And this year it's worse.
> 
> ...


Good advice. Our city food bank reports they're having trouble keeping food on their shelves as folks who never needed them before are showing up for help.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 8, 2022)

Welcome to the Coffee Shop Baron Von Murderpaws. We're happy you found us. Please read over the OP to see what we're all about in here and keep right on joining in. 

First timers to the Coffee Shop receive a complimentary beverage:

Sangria is popular in New Mexico for the holidays or special occasions:


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Nov 8, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Welcome to the Coffee Shop Baron Von Murderpaws. We're happy you found us. Please read over the OP to see what we're all about in here and keep right on joining in.
> 
> First timers to the Coffee Shop receive a complimentary beverage:
> 
> ...



I'm not a first timer.    Thats my new "name".  My old "name" was Toffeenut Baconsmuggler.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 9, 2022)

Baron Von Murderpaws said:


> I'm not a first timer.    Thats my new "name".  My old "name" was Toffeenut Baconsmuggler.


Ah well. Then welcome back. Always good to have old friends return.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 9, 2022)

Finally I got a loaf right.  The biggest mistake I was making was not sifting the flour, this is why my loaves were dense.  This basic white bread recipe I'm using calls for the yeast to be added with the warm liquid and sugar, wait 10 minutes for the yeast to foam then add the fat, flour and salt.  I also used lard instead of vegetable oil, loaf is light and fluffy.  I also used all purpose flour so had to add 1.5 Tbsps of vital wheat gluten. 
I think I'll try this method with the oat bread, see if that works any better.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## beautress (Nov 10, 2022)

Baron Von Murderpaws said:


> *It's "that time of year again".
> 
> Yes.  And this year it's worse.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the Coffee Shop, Baron!


----------



## beautress (Nov 10, 2022)

Hossfly said:


> View attachment 723439


LOL!!! Good eye, Hossfly!


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Nov 10, 2022)

Cinnamon raisin bread and coffee in the morning, yum yum!


----------



## beautress (Nov 10, 2022)

Yesterday, one of the puppies walked up to my desk and bit me on the toe! That changed everything. They were born on Oct 17, over 3 weeks ago. Miss Songie was being a little reluctant around the same time, and I guess it's time to wean the little creatures, so yesterday, I found 9 little low bowlies, put a couple of tablespoons of canned chow plus a couple of tablespoons of Half & Half to help Miss Songie wean them. She was looking red around the risings, so hopefully they will be weaned without too much crying. They really took to the vittles last night, and I need to do some more today, soon as the dishwasher completes its cycle and produces the 9 clean bowlies. 

Happy 247th birthday to all Marines who may or may not be dropping by!





And a grateful thanks to all who have served or are serving right now.​


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 10, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> Finally I got a loaf right.  The biggest mistake I was making was not sifting the flour, this is why my loaves were dense.  This basic white bread recipe I'm using calls for the yeast to be added with the warm liquid and sugar, wait 10 minutes for the yeast to foam then add the fat, flour and salt.  I also used lard instead of vegetable oil, loaf is light and fluffy.  I also used all purpose flour so had to add 1.5 Tbsps of vital wheat gluten.
> I think I'll try this method with the oat bread, see if that works any better.


Sounds like you're getting it down. I would probably have put on 10 pounds with access to all that fresh baked bread though.  However, I guess if you're not eating store bought bread. . .


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 10, 2022)

beautress said:


> Yesterday, one of the puppies walked up to my desk and bit me on the toe! That changed everything. They were born on Oct 17, over 3 weeks ago. Miss Songie was being a little reluctant around the same time, and I guess it's time to wean the little creatures, so yesterday, I found 9 little low bowlies, put a couple of tablespoons of canned chow plus a couple of tablespoons of Half & Half to help Miss Songie wean them. She was looking red around the risings, so hopefully they will be weaned without too much crying. They really took to the vittles last night, and I need to do some more today, soon as the dishwasher completes its cycle and produces the 9 clean bowlies.
> 
> Happy 247th birthday to all Marines who may or may not be dropping by!
> 
> ...


Hats off to the Marines. . .

But I'm wondering Beautress.  Do you plan to keep all nine puppies?  Or will there be new forever homes for all of them?  We never had problem finding homes for our mixed breed kittens or puppies.  We always quickly sold the purebred Siamese.


----------



## beautress (Nov 10, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Hats off to the Marines. . .
> 
> But I'm wondering Beautress.  Do you plan to keep all nine puppies?  Or will there be new forever homes for all of them?  We never had problem finding homes for our mixed breed kittens or puppies.  We always quickly sold the purebred Siamese.


Not going to keep all of them. I may keep one of them. They're such terribly cute little rascals.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 11, 2022)

I mentioned before that one of sister in laws has ALS, seems she nearly died a few days ago but they brought they back from the brink.  She's back today under home hospice care so I'm sure it won't be much longer.  He's her 24/7 primary care giver and I pray for her easy passing and his rapid healing from the grief that is coming.


----------



## Oddball (Nov 12, 2022)

Saturday morning!

Happy Veterans Day.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 12, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> I mentioned before that one of sister in laws has ALS, seems she nearly died a few days ago but they brought they back from the brink.  She's back today under home hospice care so I'm sure it won't be much longer.  He's her 24/7 primary care giver and I pray for her easy passing and his rapid healing from the grief that is coming.


So sorry. Hombre's nephew--the second of his twin sister's three children, her only daughter and the oldest died of COVID last year--has been diagnosed with ALS.  Such a cruel disease that quickly incapacitates its victims while leaving their minds intact. His came on so suddenly and has progressed so rapidly I don't think he will live a lot longer.  His sister is devastated of course with two terrible tragedies, especially so close together.  I'll put both him and your sister-in-law and families on the Vigil List.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## boedicca (Nov 12, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> I like Galas, and also Pink Lady or Red Delicious for eating.  McIntosh was always our "go to" baking apple for pies or puddiings.  Tart, but with more flavour than Granny Smith.  But I don't often see them any more.
> 
> A really easy apple dessert is baked apples, core your apples and set in a baking dish.  Mix about a tablespoon of brown sugar, and a 1/4 tsp of cinnamon for each apple in your dish, and a few raisins, if you're inclined.  Fill the centres of the apples with the cinnamon sugar mixture, and a couple of tablespoons of water, and bake in a 350 oven for an hour.  Let stand for at least 10 minutes before serving with cream, whipped cream, or ice cream.
> Or simply top with the syrup which forms at the bottom of the baking dish.
> ...



Pink Lady is my favorite.  I sometimes slice one up and have it with Harvarti with Dill for dinner.  Yum!


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 12, 2022)

boedicca said:


> Pink Lady ise my favorite.  I sometimes slice one up and have it with Harvarti with Dill for dinner.  Yum!



You had me right up to the dill.  I'm not a big fan of dill, except for a dip or sauce, like salmon dill pasta sauce.

It's apply season here.  There was every variety imaginable today.  I bought enough McIntosh apples to make a pie.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 13, 2022)

Good night, afternoon, morning wherever you are darlinks. I really do love you guys. May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here.

Harper, the inspiration for the vigil list.
Nosmo King for healing and health & wholeness.
Big Black Dog for the very best treatment and outcome for the rest of his days.
Dragonlady almost done with recovery from knee surgery.
Gracie for solutions and peace.
Hombre & Foxfyre's son for continued wellness.
Beautress's friend Ken for healing and wellness.
Ringel's sister-in-law in final stages of ALS - peace and comfort for her and the family.
Hombre's nephew diagnosed with ALS - peace and comfort for him and the family.

And we keep the light on so others who have been away can find their way back and we hope they will.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 13, 2022)

So I was having so many annoying issues and whatever with my computer the last couple of days I went ahead and upgraded to Windows 11 today. All thost annoying issues seem to have gone away. And Ringel05 , my older games (ones I used to play on the old XP Windows actually) work just fine with Windows 11.  I haven't tried to download and install any of the old software but that already on the computer works.

I'm not finding Windows 11 as intuitive as Win 10 and its taking awhile to find everything and a lot of stuff I used to find with one click takes two or three now, but it does seem to be a really stable and smooth running operating system.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 14, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> So I was having so many annoying issues and whatever with my computer the last couple of days I went ahead and upgraded to Windows 11 today. All thost annoying issues seem to have gone away. And Ringel05 , my older games (ones I used to play on the old XP Windows actually) work just fine with Windows 11.  I haven't tried to download and install any of the old software but that already on the computer works.
> 
> I'm not finding Windows 11 as intuitive as Win 10 and its taking awhile to find everything and a lot of stuff I used to find with one click takes two or three now, but it does seem to be a really stable and smooth running operating system.



It's funny you posted this, because I just read that Windows is halting their latest 11 update because it has been causing a lot of issues for gamers. 









						Microsoft confirms Windows 11 22H2 update is killing game performance, pauses rollout for affected devices
					

The Windows 11 2022 update, also known as the 22H2 update, started rolling out in 190 countries in September, bringing with it a slew of upgrades for...




					www.techspot.com


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 14, 2022)

Montrovant said:


> It's funny you posted this, because I just read that Windows is halting their latest 11 update because it has been causing a lot of issues for gamers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm. If I had read that I probably wouldn't have upgraded. But seriously, the computer is working so much better since I did. But then I don't play any of those high powered games and my old games seem to be working fine.  So far my ancient Microsoft office apps (2003) are all working normally. No printer issues.  So far so good.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 14, 2022)

This wouldn't be the first time one of us had Google come through for us.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## sparky (Nov 15, 2022)

~S~


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 15, 2022)

I ordered one of these massagers (Amazon), got it for half price and it arrived today. Been thinking about one for quite a while and I tried it out first thing after it was delivered. OMG, why did I ever wait so long?!! After just 5 minutes my back and neck feels sooooooo much better!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## Hossfly (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 16, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


>


Ain't it the truth. Wasn't that long ago we were griping about the heat. But now it sure doesn't seem that it was so bad.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 16, 2022)

I remember the first time I was introduced to the mystery of the parson's nose .. 

I was just a Lump then, yup, a chubby kid.

alas, it remains a mystery to me still.

 I can't wait for Thanksgiving and a turkey dinner..  ..
.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 16, 2022)

Lumpy 1 said:


> I remember the first time I was introduced to the mystery of the parson's nose ..
> 
> I was just a Lump then, yup, a chubby kid.
> 
> ...


Okay you made me look up 'parson's nose'. I had never heard that term.  On chickens we always called it a cocktail.


----------



## beautress (Nov 18, 2022)

Miss Songie's puppies are officially one month old as of yesterday. They're the cutest little fluffballs I've ever seen, all nine of them. She took a hike at suppertime, and I was worried she wouldn't come back. (She did, later) Even so, the babies were crying, so I heated up some milk to room temperature, poured it into 9 little bowls, about two ounces of it, and I ran back and forth from the media room where they stay to the kitchen, taking 2 at a time. They did just fine lapping it up,  They were so cute, and man, do they love milk. About the time I was bringing the last one back to the media room, Miss Songie shows up for nursing time, and it was pitch black by then. I think their little teeth are a bit much, but she soldiered on. In a day or so, I'm going to work on ways with puppy chow, but I think I will put them in the kitchen where the messes they make are a little easier to clean up on ceramic tiles. Well, I couldn't sleep due to still coughing even though taking 3 prescriptions the doctor ordered last week. I'm now so tired I wouldn't have the energy to cough much more, So good night everybody. I enjoyed all the posts. Thanks! I love reading everyone's day to day stuff. It makes my day.   I'm going to try and get a little sleep now. I was very worried about Miss Songie, because some friends of mine were over this afternoon and killed off a copperhead snake that was on the bayou side of the arena. Silly reason not to get any sleep, but I'm worn out now. Nite!


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 18, 2022)

I live about 30 miles from Buffalo, New York.  The sun is shining.  The sky is the clear and bright and not a cloud to be seen.  Until you look towards the Lake Erie and there you will see a bank of grey angry looking clouds, n the southern horizon, dumping 3 inches of snow per hour on Buffalo.  My daughter lives about halfway between here and Buffalo and she heard thunder and lightning last night.  Thundersnow!!!!

Like 2014, the weather has been really warm up until this week, and the water of both Lake Erie and Lake Ontario is much warmer than normal, when the weather suddenly turned cold last week.  Two weeks ago, we were wearing shorts and going golfing.  A week later it was winter coats, hats and gloves.  I feel bad for the people in Buffalo.  We got less than 4 inches snow.

Beautress, the puppies sound adorable, but I have great sympathy for your Mama Songy.  9 babies at once, with their sharp little puppy teeth.  Ouch!!!

My daughter finished moving, but her nanny had an accident with my daughter's car, and she's waiting for repairs to be completed.  Until then she has a compact Mazda which is way smaller than her Jeep.  She can't take Rosemary home until she has the Jeep back.  

The cats will miss her.  Especially Skeezix, the indoor cat.  She keeps trying to win staring contests with Rosemary.  I keep telling Skeezix she can't win this one.  Rosemary has no eyelids.  But cats never listen.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 18, 2022)

The view from my back door, looking south to Lake Erie. We’ve got a few fluffy  clouds overhead now.   I guess they haven’t processed my “unsubsciption to winter” yet.

Those dark grey clouds on the horizon are what are going to be dumping on Buffalo.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 18, 2022)

beautress said:


> Miss Songie's puppies are officially one month old as of yesterday. They're the cutest little fluffballs I've ever seen, all nine of them. She took a hike at suppertime, and I was worried she wouldn't come back. (She did, later) Even so, the babies were crying, so I heated up some milk to room temperature, poured it into 9 little bowls, about two ounces of it, and I ran back and forth from the media room where they stay to the kitchen, taking 2 at a time. They did just fine lapping it up,  They were so cute, and man, do they love milk. About the time I was bringing the last one back to the media room, Miss Songie shows up for nursing time, and it was pitch black by then. I think their little teeth are a bit much, but she soldiered on. In a day or so, I'm going to work on ways with puppy chow, but I think I will put them in the kitchen where the messes they make are a little easier to clean up on ceramic tiles. Well, I couldn't sleep due to still coughing even though taking 3 prescriptions the doctor ordered last week. I'm now so tired I wouldn't have the energy to cough much more, So good night everybody. I enjoyed all the posts. Thanks! I love reading everyone's day to day stuff. It makes my day.   I'm going to try and get a little sleep now. I was very worried about Miss Songie, because some friends of mine were over this afternoon and killed off a copperhead snake that was on the bayou side of the arena. Silly reason not to get any sleep, but I'm worn out now. Nite!


Are you getting sufficient (a little more than recommended) Vitamin C, Vitamin D and Zinc Beautress? All three boost the immune system a lot that might help prevent some of these reoccurring infections. 

I also swear by a Budwig 'smoothie' that I take in lieu of one meal a day.  Strongly boosts the good immune system and decreases that which attacks us.  Used on low or no refined sugar diet, it has been useful in treatment of cancer, arthritis, other autoimmune issues as well as help us resist the usual bugs going around.

2 T organic flaxseed oil
4 T reduced fat cottage cheese
blend for about 1 minute using a wand blender until completely mixed and no visible oil--this process of slow blending makes the flax oil water soluble so that the body uses it all instead of just passing it through the system.

Increase fiber and antioxidant properties by adding a tablespoon or two of freshly ground flaxseed. (Always grind the flaxseed in an inexpensive coffee grinder just before using as it quickly loses its potency once ground. Unlike chia seeds, flaxseed should be ground to get the full benefit from it.)

(all of the above can be ordered through Amazon. I use Puritan Pride organic flaxseed oil and whatever flaxseed is on sale.

Add and blend in enough apple juice or other no sugar added juice so that the mixture pours easily into a blender.

Now add some crushed ice or whole ice cubes if you have a heavy duty blender, a whole apple or orange or both, maybe a handful of berries, a couple of tablespoons of raw unprocessed honey and pulse and blend just until blended. Don't over blend.  Pour into a tall glass and enjoy.

This smoothie will be high calorie enough to replace one meal a day.


----------



## beautress (Nov 18, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Are you getting sufficient (a little more than recommended) Vitamin C, Vitamin D and Zinc Beautress? All three boost the immune system a lot that might help prevent some of these reoccurring infections.
> 
> I also swear by a Budwig 'smoothie' that I take in lieu of one meal a day.  Strongly boosts the good immune system and decreases that which attacks us.  Used on low or no refined sugar diet, it has been useful in treatment of cancer, arthritis, other autoimmune issues as well as help us resist the usual bugs going around.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Foxfyre. I take A, B100, C, D, zinc, etc., but forgot the apple regimen, which may have been part of it, and was too much coughing and didn't feel like grocery shopping for at least a week. Your smoothie sounds good, and hopefully my 3 new meds will get rid of the coughing all day and half the night stuff, and will try to go shopping in a day or two when I get better. It must be everywhere, because my cousin just called and got the same cough when she and 5 of her friends drove to Branson last week, which is a few hundred miles from here. Have to go. One of the nine is chewing on my shoe and I have to pick it up because puppies frequently like to be cuddled. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 18, 2022)

beautress said:


> Thanks, Foxfyre. I take A, B100, C, D, zinc, etc., but forgot the apple regimen, which may have been part of it, and was too much coughing and didn't feel like grocery shopping for at least a week. Your smoothie sounds good, and hopefully my 3 new meds will get rid of the coughing all day and half the night stuff, and will try to go shopping in a day or two when I get better. It must be everywhere, because my cousin just called and got the same cough when she and 5 of her friends drove to Branson last week, which is a few hundred miles from here. Have to go. One of the nine is chewing on my shoe and I have to pick it up because puppies frequently like to be cuddled. Thanks for the tips.


One of nine?

Doesn't look like this does it?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 18, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> One of nine?
> 
> Doesn't look like this does it?


LOL.  That is just not quite how she described them. 

Actually I want one that looks like this but that will stay relatively small.


----------



## beautress (Nov 18, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> One of nine?
> 
> Doesn't look like this does it?


More like this:





They're such darn cute little critters...
They fill their little tummies with their mommie's gift, and the next day they're an inch longer or bigger. And they're into fighting and laying on top of one another when they sleep.​


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 18, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


>



In once told a friend that my oldest daughter is the best cook in our family. I said that she makes organic, gluten free, sugar free, lactose free, vegetarian food taste delicious.  And he said “that’s really hard to do”.


----------



## Mortimer (Nov 19, 2022)

Good morning... today a little bit Metal #GhostRiders


----------



## Oddball (Nov 19, 2022)

Saturday morning!

Man, the moon is one weird place.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Mortimer (Nov 19, 2022)

Its good to be a Redneck. #redneckshangingout

Btw now it is afternoon and I just had a good chinese meal.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 19, 2022)

beautress said:


> Thanks, Foxfyre. I take A, B100, C, D, zinc, etc., but forgot the apple regimen, which may have been part of it, and was too much coughing and didn't feel like grocery shopping for at least a week. Your smoothie sounds good, and hopefully my 3 new meds will get rid of the coughing all day and half the night stuff, and will try to go shopping in a day or two when I get better. It must be everywhere, because my cousin just called and got the same cough when she and 5 of her friends drove to Branson last week, which is a few hundred miles from here. Have to go. One of the nine is chewing on my shoe and I have to pick it up because puppies frequently like to be cuddled. Thanks for the tips.



I picked up an upper respiratory infection from my grandchildren last week, and I've been feeling like I was hit by a truck since Monday.  For the cough, I'm taking Benelyn Extra Strength before bed.  It lets me sleep through the night without coughing up a lung at 3:00 am.  I forgot to take it Thursday night and suffered for it.

I'm blessed to have a friend who brought me groceries and meds when I ran out.   I ran out of Tylenol and Kleenex.  He even brought me a "ratsicle" for Rosemary.  

We got lucky on the North side of the Lake Erie.  I'm looking at news from Buffalo, with snow up to their asses and we got another 6 inches, tops.  5 feet just south of Buffalo.  I've been where the good people of Buffalo are now.  We were threatening as much as a foot and thankfully we didn't get that amount, although it's still coming down..  

My friend, Michelle, was planning on driving to Cleveland today - across the Rainbow Bridge and through Buffalo.  She's going to her mother's for Thanksgiving.  We talked her into waiting until Monday.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 19, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> I picked up an upper respiratory infection from my grandchildren last week, and I've been feeling like I was hit by a truck since Monday.  For the cough, I'm taking Benelyn Extra Strength before bed.  It lets me sleep through the night without coughing up a lung at 3:00 am.  I forgot to take it Thursday night and suffered for it.
> 
> I'm blessed to have a friend who brought me groceries and meds when I ran out.   I ran out of Tylenol and Kleenex.  He even brought me a "ratsicle" for Rosemary.
> 
> ...


Wow.  A few extra prayers and good vibes for you and Beautress. Hombre (my hubby) has been having something--not a cough but lots of sneezing and runny nose but no other symptoms reported and no serious distress so we'll ride that one out.

Good you talked your friend out of making that trip right now. The Buffalo area is having the snowstorm of the century with three to five or more feet of snow. She might not make it through there on Monday either.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 19, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Wow.  A few extra prayers and good vibes for you and Beautress. Hombre (my hubby) has been having something--not a cough but lots of sneezing and runny nose but no other symptoms reported and no serious distress so we'll ride that one out.
> 
> Good you talked your friend out of making that trip right now. The Buffalo area is having the snowstorm of the century with three to five or more feet of snow. She might not make it through there on Monday either.



Last Thanksgiving she ended up getting trapped in the US after Thanksgiving and couldn't get back across the border when her flight was cancelled and she couldn't get home.  She finally ended up having to get vaxxed in the USA, having her parents drive her to Buffalo, and her brother drive her car to Niagara Falls, and wait for her to walk across the bridge dragging her suitcase behind her - in a blizzard .  I'm surprised she's even wanting to go again this year.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 19, 2022)

I'm feeling a lot better than earlier in the week, but I still feel like I've been hit by a truck.  When my darling granddaughter said "I don't feel well Grandma.  Will you cuddle with me?" I knew what would happen.  I certainly wasn't going to say "No way, kid.  Get away from me".  I take full responsibility.  

Between the Benelyn, the Tylenol, my asthma puffers, and staying indoors, the worst of it has been confined to my head and sinuses.  I really need to take care of anything getting into my lungs, and my friends are making sure I have everything I need to stay safe and warm at home.  Especially in this weather, this weekend.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 20, 2022)

On another forum we're laughing at forgetting where we put things.  Last week I was trying to find my car keys.........  Found them in my left hand.......  I'm right handed......


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 20, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> On another forum we're laughing at forgetting where we put things.  Last week I was trying to find my car keys.........  Found them in my left hand.......  I'm right handed......



 I once found my cell phone in my fridge.  I think it was because I was smoking pot at the time.  At least I hope that was the reason.


----------



## beautress (Nov 20, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Wow.  A few extra prayers and good vibes for you and Beautress. Hombre (my hubby) has been having something--not a cough but lots of sneezing and runny nose but no other symptoms reported and no serious distress so we'll ride that one out.
> 
> Good you talked your friend out of making that trip right now. The Buffalo area is having the snowstorm of the century with three to five or more feet of snow. She might not make it through there on Monday either.


Wow, I slept the afternoon away and it was dark, so I thought it was morning! Nope! But it was good, because I'm getting over the cough after 4-6 weeks of coughing after being exposed to 4 schoolkids who were coughing. and thought nothing of it, because their mother has been such a good friend & still is.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 20, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> On another forum we're laughing at forgetting where we put things.  Last week I was trying to find my car keys.........  Found them in my left hand.......  I'm right handed......


Yeah last night I needed to change the channel on the TV fast and was franticly looking for the remote that I had in my right hand. I am right handed.


----------



## beautress (Nov 20, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> On another forum we're laughing at forgetting where we put things.  Last week I was trying to find my car keys.........  Found them in my left hand.......  I'm right handed......


I've known how to do that for a while now. 


Foxfyre said:


> Yeah last night I needed to change the channel on the TV fast and was franticly looking for the remote that I had in my right hand. I am right handed.


I know that trick, too.


----------



## beautress (Nov 20, 2022)

The little puppies had their first meal of puppy chow this evening. Miss Songie, for the first time, gave up her food for them. The vet told me to let her have some too because it was good for not only puppies, but nursing mama dogs too. Their fights are so silly, but after eating, everybody is sooooooo quiet. They ate like there was no tomorrow. Tomorrow, the floor cleaning will be all morning because what goes in goes out.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## Hossfly (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 22, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> I once found my cell phone in my fridge.  I think it was because I was smoking pot at the time.  At least I hope that was the reason.


Yesterday my brother asked me to call his phone, it was in his pocket.


----------



## Sbiker (Nov 23, 2022)

Hossfly said:


> View attachment 729386


My morning credo


----------



## Leo123 (Nov 23, 2022)

I'd rather have Coca tea but coffee works, it's a legal drug here in America.


----------



## Sbiker (Nov 23, 2022)

SFC Ollie said:


> Yesterday my brother asked me to call his phone, it was in his pocket.


At least, phone could answer the call... Glasses are a bit harder to find


----------



## Sbiker (Nov 23, 2022)

Mortimer said:


> Good morning... today a little bit Metal #GhostRiders


Mortimer, hi, how are you?


----------



## Sbiker (Nov 23, 2022)

boedicca said:


> View attachment 728512


And premium sorts are made from once eated beans?


----------



## Mortimer (Nov 23, 2022)

Sbiker said:


> Mortimer, hi, how are you?



Im well, next week tuesday i go for 3 weeks to a reha because of my back surgery. Will use the beautiful locations to do videos and pictures. Im in Bad Gastein, in Austria you can google to find out where that place is.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 23, 2022)

Sbiker said:


> And premium sorts are made from once eated beans?



Ewwww.  I've never grokked that.  I have no desire to $500/pound for beans that passed through the digestive tract of a civet.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 23, 2022)

boedicca said:


> Ewwww.  I've never grokked that.  I have no desire to $500/pound for beans that passed through the digestive tract of a civet.



No filtered cat shit for me either.  It's ridiculous what people can be conned into eating on the notion that it's a delicacy, much less spend a month's grocery money to do it.  And yeah, I do know that a civet isn't really a cat.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 23, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> No filtered cat shit for me either.  It's ridiculous what people can be conned into eating on the notion that it's a delicacy, much less spend a month's grocery money to do it.  And yeah, I do know that a civet isn't really a cat.



It's value is as a status marker for people who care about such things.  I don't.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 23, 2022)

boedicca said:


> It's value is as a status marker for people who care about such things.  I don't.



The fancy coffee store in the St. Lawrence Market in Toronto, sold Kuona (sp?) Coffee grown in Hawaii in volcanic soil, for $99 a pound.  That's a week's grocery money!!!  That one would be interested in trying just for the taste, but not at that price.

I once was treated to a bottle of Chateau Margaux 1957 at a dinner party years ago.  $1000+ per bottle today.  It was the most amazing thing I've ever tasted.  I went to the liquor store and enquired about ordering some.  The manager looked it up, told me the price (which was more than either one of us earned in a week), and asked me how many bottles I wanted to order, and then we both laughed.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 23, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> The fancy coffee store in the St. Lawrence Market in Toronto, sold Kuona (sp?) Coffee grown in Hawaii in volcanic soil, for $99 a pound.  That's a week's grocery money!!!  That one would be interested in trying just for the taste, but not at that price.
> 
> I once was treated to a bottle of Chateau Margaux 1957 at a dinner party years ago.  $1000+ per bottle today.  It was the most amazing thing I've ever tasted.  I went to the liquor store and enquired about ordering some.  The manager looked it up, told me the price (which was more than either one of us earned in a week), and asked me how many bottles I wanted to order, and then we both laughed.



LOL!   A few years ago, mr. boe and I participated in a blind champagne tasting.  We had everything from cheap-cheapo to a bottle of Cristal.  Of course the very must expensive tasted best, but I was very pleased that I liked a moderate priced label better than some of the pricier ones.   I can't see bowing the entire monthly grocery budget on one bottle - unless the earth is going to be destroyed by an asteroid in the imminent future.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 23, 2022)

boedicca said:


> LOL!   A few years ago, mr. boe and I participated in a blind champagne tasting.  We had everything from cheap-cheapo to a bottle of Cristal.  Of course the very must expensive tasted best, but I was very pleased that I liked a moderate priced label better than some of the pricier ones.   I can't see bowing the entire monthly grocery budget on one bottle - unless the earth is going to be destroyed by an asteroid in the imminent future.



All of my favourite wines are under $20 but this whole area I live in is wine country.  Foodland Ontario.  Our local LCBO [government owned liquor store], stocks a lot of local wines, and sadly, most of them aren't very good, but when my friend was here from New York was here, we went looking for Wayne Gretsky's Winery.  It was closed for renovations, so we went trolling through the countryside for wineries, and then went shopping in Niagara on the Lake.

I have become very partial to Henry of Pelham, Banco Noir.  The winery is in St. Catharines, which is another 20 miles the other side of Pelham.  The old vine wine is the same price as decent French or American wine.  Prices vary from country to country but here, that's under $20 Canadian.  The new vine wine was $12.95, but the price just jumped $2. 

Tomorrow is our euchre club.  We play cards and socialize from 1:30 to 3:00.  I have to bake some brownies for this.  And pick up my ticket for our Christmas luncheon on the 8th.

Someone left a bag of yarn on my back porch.  It's not anything I can use, but there is a man from knitting club at the library who knits blankets for the homeless, and this is the same yarn he uses so I'm going to stop by the Library on my way.  The knitting club meets tomorrow as well.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> The fancy coffee store in the St. Lawrence Market in Toronto, sold Kuona (sp?) Coffee grown in Hawaii in volcanic soil, for $99 a pound.  That's a week's grocery money!!!  That one would be interested in trying just for the taste, but not at that price.
> 
> I once was treated to a bottle of Chateau Margaux 1957 at a dinner party years ago.  $1000+ per bottle today.  It was the most amazing thing I've ever tasted.  I went to the liquor store and enquired about ordering some.  The manager looked it up, told me the price (which was more than either one of us earned in a week), and asked me how many bottles I wanted to order, and then we both laughed.


Yeah I'm sure some of that exotically expensive stuff is awesome. But there are a lot of really good modestly priced wines out there. We aren't California, but we produce some good wine here in New Mexico.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2022)

As for expensive coffee, Amazon lists this as the world's most expensive. The problem is that once you read the description of how it becomes the world's most expensive coffee you cannot unread it.  And it's pretty gross.

Kopi Luwak Coffee, Sustainably Sourced, World's Most Expensive Coffee, Ground, Fresh Roasted, 16-ounces​
Kopi Luwak Coffee, Sustainably Sourced, World's Most Expensive Coffee, Ground, Fresh Roasted, 16-ounces - $399.99 or $25 cents/oz​Visit the Volcanica Coffee Store

 Civet coffee is a special kind of coffee prepared from coffee beans that have been eaten, digested and defecated by the Asian palm civet cat (known in Indonesia as the luwak), a small cat-like mammal that enjoys eating ripe, luscious coffee cherries. The pooped-out coffee beans, protected by a thin parchment because digestion doesn’t destroy the bean’s tough outer husk, are then washed, dried, husked and roasted to make for a delicious cup of coffee. The special thing about civet coffee is the fermentation process that occurs in the digestive tract of the civet, which gives civet coffee a uniquely desirable taste and aroma and cuts its caffeine content in half when compared to any other cup of joe.

This is a civet




A bit of trivia, if you've ever seen Jack Nicholson and Morgan Freeman in "The Bucket List", Nicholson's character was a connoisseur of great coffee and his favorite was Kopi Luwack.
















$399.99$399.99 ($25.00$25.00 / Ounce)


----------



## boedicca (Nov 24, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> As for expensive coffee, Amazon lists this as the world's most expensive. The problem is that once you read the description of how it becomes the world's most expensive coffee you cannot unread it.  And it's pretty gross.
> 
> Kopi Luwak Coffee, Sustainably Sourced, World's Most Expensive Coffee, Ground, Fresh Roasted, 16-ounces​
> Kopi Luwak Coffee, Sustainably Sourced, World's Most Expensive Coffee, Ground, Fresh Roasted, 16-ounces - $399.99 or $25 cents/oz​Visit the Volcanica Coffee Store
> ...




Just say NO!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 24, 2022)

boedicca said:


> Just say NO!


LOL.  Indeed.  Not that we could afford it anyway.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 24, 2022)

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING COFFEE SHOPPERS


*​


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## beautress (Nov 24, 2022)

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## BackAgain (Nov 25, 2022)

Mortimer said:


> Its good to be a Redneck. #redneckshangingout
> 
> Btw now it is afternoon and I just had a good chinese meal.


I think Mortimer is the reincarnation of Buddy Hacket.


----------



## Oddball (Nov 26, 2022)

Saturday morning!

Hope all had an outstanding Thanksgiving, with the ones you love.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## toobfreak (Nov 27, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> I think Mortimer is the reincarnation of Buddy Hacket.



Impossible.  Mortimer has a far too innocent and clean mind.


----------



## BackAgain (Nov 27, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Impossible.  Mortimer has a far too innocent and clean mind.


Except when he puts on his Nazi regalia.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 28, 2022)

Come on guys. This is the Coffee Shop.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Sbiker (Nov 29, 2022)

Mortimer said:


> Im well, next week tuesday i go for 3 weeks to a reha because of my back surgery. Will use the beautiful locations to do videos and pictures. Im in Bad Gastein, in Austria you can google to find out where that place is.


I know where's Austria, I spent two months at war faculty, lol 

Hope, you'll will be well after it! Health is one of serious treausure in life, except when you become elder


----------



## Gracie (Nov 30, 2022)

So..I will try to keep this short but no guarantees. Kat and a few others here...a scant few, I might add, knew of my past pain of something I did. It took 52 years to end that pain and I feel like sharing it with y'all because 1) I have a hard time sleeping especially with MrG gone and 2) it's exciting for me and for a long time, I have dealt with it but it has finally ended.

On Dec 22nd, 1970, I had a child. A son. I just turned 18. When he was 3 months old, my husband woke me and said he wanted a divorce, that his parents wanted me gone but wanted our son to stay with them because they had money, could give him what I could not, and that I could see him any time I wanted. They lied. I came back to California, thinking I would fly back and see him in a month or so, but when I walked in the door after that long and sad flight, I was told by my mom that their lawyer called and said there was a restraining order on me and to never contact them again. They had adopted him legally, had my signature, and I was to forget I ever had that child because he now belonged to them. Being 18 and no money and a vicious mother who would abuse him since i was at her mercy to take me in, and knowing she would do to him what she did to me, my sister, my sisters sons...I felt I made the right decision to make sure he would grow up to be sound and secure and happy.

They kept him well hidden. When he turned 18 I attempted contact. It was not accepted. I had an adoption agency contact him asking if he wanted to know about his birth mother...and they said his reply was a polite no. I called Oprah asking for help. I called other such shows asking. None ever replied. So for every year since 1970 on the 22nd of December, I silently wished him a happy birthday and wished he knew how much I missed him and wanted to tell him myself WHY I did what I did. Its been a long LONG search. But I found him 4 days ago. I left him a message on FB, which I joined just to be able to message him, and simply said "Do you still not want to know me? I am your birth mother", fully expecting silence, blocking, or another denial. Instead I got a message back saying "WOW! I have been looking for you a long time. I thought you were dead".

Since then, we have been emailing back and forth constantly, sharing info, sharing pics, sharing all we could. The last time I held him, smelled his baby smell, looked in his eyes...he was 3 months old. He will be 52 soon.And the pic he sent me is of a man 6'4" tall, married, with step children of his own and great grandchildren. Not his own, but adopted like he was. And he told me they did not treat him well after he found out that who he thought as his brothers, mother and father were really his uncles, grandmother and grandfather and his eldest brother was in reality his birth father.
It's been an eye opening few days and I am still numb, surprised, pleased and telling him all I can about my side of his family which makes him who he is. 
We are so similar in thoughts, likes, dislikes, etc that its like looking in a mirror and the image is not me but of a man who looks very much like me. Mindboggling, to say the least.

I wish Kat were still alive so I could tell her that aspect of my life is now a present aspect and it turned out wonderful. But since I can't tell her..I can tell whomever reads this. Like him, there is not really anyone close to me TO tell except strangers on  a message board that has been more family to me than my real family. Until now. Now..I have my son again. And we learn more about each other ever day.

Thanks for listening. I just wanted to tell someone. So I told you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 30, 2022)

Gracie said:


> So..I will try to keep this short but no guarantees. Kat and a few others here...a scant few, I might add, knew of my past pain of something I did. It took 52 years to end that pain and I feel like sharing it with y'all because 1) I have a hard time sleeping especially with MrG gone and 2) it's exciting for me and for a long time, I have dealt with it but it has finally ended.
> 
> On Dec 22nd, 1970, I had a child. A son. I just turned 18. When he was 3 months old, my husband woke me and said he wanted a divorce, that his parents wanted me gone but wanted our son to stay with them because they had money, could give him what I could not, and that I could see him any time I wanted. They lied. I came back to California, thinking I would fly back and see him in a month or so, but when I walked in the door after that long and sad flight, I was told by my mom that their lawyer called and said there was a restraining order on me and to never contact them again. They had adopted him legally, had my signature, and I was to forget I ever had that child because he now belonged to them. Being 18 and no money and a vicious mother who would abuse him since i was at her mercy to take me in, and knowing she would do to him what she did to me, my sister, my sisters sons...I felt I made the right decision to make sure he would grow up to be sound and secure and happy.
> 
> ...


Oh wow Gracie. What a terrible story and yet a wonderful story for you and him to find each other after all this time. And yes, we here are no substitute for a real family, but family we are.  Will you be able to meet your son?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Hossfly (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 1, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Will you be able to meet your son?


I don't know. It's all still too fresh and new. Neither of us have mentioned it because we are too busy yakking in email on a continual basis. Maybe some day. But he would have to come to me. I won't fly any more, he and I won't due to masks and shots and new IDs the DMV wants us to have, etc. So we are at a roadblock. Driving? Way too far.  So in answer to your question is a resounding "I have no idea if that will ever happen".

So much to share with you guys if interested, but I have to get over whatever is wrong with me first. Tired all the time. Sleep more than I am awake. Total fatigue and look it. I'd be ashamed for him to see me as I am now.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 1, 2022)

Gracie said:


> I don't know. It's all still too fresh and new. Neither of us have mentioned it because we are too busy yakking in email on a continual basis. Maybe some day. But he would have to come to me. I won't fly any more, he and I won't due to masks and shots and new IDs the DMV wants us to have, etc. So we are at a roadblock. Driving? Way too far.  So in answer to your question is a resounding "I have no idea if that will ever happen".
> 
> So much to share with you guys if interested, but I have to get over whatever is wrong with me first. Tired all the time. Sleep more than I am awake. Total fatigue and look it. I'd be ashamed for him to see me as I am now.


Well I think of you often and wonder. So when you're ready you have a lot of friends here who care and would listen. By the way where roughly is he?


----------



## Gracie (Dec 1, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Well I think of you often and wonder. So when you're ready you have a lot of friends here who care and would listen. By the way where roughly is he?




He is in Madison Wisconsin.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 1, 2022)

Everything is just so....surreal.
He took this pic when he was in his 40's. Unbeknownst to me, I did the same concept also in my 40's. Uncanny.
He will write something and I am OMG! Me too! I will write someting and he is "WOW...I never thought anyone besides me felt that way".
It's just weird. So very freaky, but in a good way.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 1, 2022)

Gracie said:


> He is in Madison Wisconsin.


Oh. That would be what 2000 miles? Not exactly a day trip.  (((hugs)))


----------



## Gracie (Dec 1, 2022)

I can't get over that this huge tall man came out of my body. And that the last time I laid eyes on him face to face was when he was 3 months old. I don't have pics of his first few months. They burned up in the fire.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 1, 2022)

All this time, I believed he was CEO of the company (his dad was from a wealthy family). Suit, tie, stuffy like his dad maybe. Nope. He is a Mini Gracie, lol. LOVES dogs. Adores them. Long hair. In to death metal music of all things. He rebelled and bailed from them at 18ish. I'm so glad he did.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 1, 2022)

Gracie said:


> I can't get over that this huge tall man came out of my body. And that the last time I laid eyes on him face to face was when he was 3 months old. I don't have pics of his first few months. They burned up in the fire.


Losing something that irreplaceable is the worst. But at least you can have a relationship now. I have to get to bed. After 1 a.m. here.  But will look forward to the rest of the story when you're feeling up to it.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 1, 2022)

Gracie said:


> All this time, I believed he was CEO of the company (his dad was from a wealthy family). Suit, tie, stuffy like his dad maybe. Nope. He is a Mini Gracie, lol. LOVES dogs. Adores them. Long hair. In to death metal music of all things. He rebelled and bailed from them at 18ish. I'm so glad he did.


Let me know if you want to know anything about death metal from someone who is a fan and at least somewhat near his age.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 1, 2022)

Gracie said:


> Everything is just so....surreal.
> He took this pic when he was in his 40's. Unbeknownst to me, I did the same concept also in my 40's. Uncanny.
> He will write something and I am OMG! Me too! I will write someting and he is "WOW...I never thought anyone besides me felt that way".
> It's just weird. So very freaky, but in a good way.
> ...


No denying that. Mother and son.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 1, 2022)

I have to confess .. I like instant coffee..


----------



## beautress (Dec 1, 2022)

My Vietnam Vet friend is in the hospital for the second time. He taught his nephew how to give puppy shots, so the pet cage is in the dining room, as we tried to put each of 9 puppies in the cage when finished giving them their first parvo shots. His nephew is going to put together the hurricane fence in the back yard after he takes out the wooden one from which the dogs escape rather easily and occasionally go places where they are unwelcome. I don't know if his uncle will be around to supervise the task, but it's okay, because his nephew was in construction for years and is confident it will go well. The chain link fence is supposed to be here next week, along with a couple of gates. Please put us on your prayer list. My friend is 78 years old and couldn't stop smoking and kept coming up with his relatives who lived into their 80s with a tobacco habit. Sometimes the answer to your prayers was not in your plans, so I don't know what the outcome will be, but his lungs are failing him this week, oxygen pumps and all. Even so, prayers may bring another kind of healing to the person whose good health you're caring for. He asked his nephew to bring all his clothes to the hospital, so maybe he plans to fight the odds. I hope he wins his battle, but emphysema is a terrible thing and invites other problems to show up.

My recent visit to the doctor yielded a picture that yes, the pain in my left wrist is arthritis, and my infection brought on antibiotics that give me brutal headaches that go away only when I'm asleep. So while my friend is fighting for his life, I had to take 3 naps earlier today just to get rid of the pain, but miraculously, the leg seizures subsided down to nothing after the first go-round with antibiotics a couple of weeks ago. I can still make it up and down the stairs, but my diet and supplements must be battling off really bad stuff. I haven't near the problems my grandmother had, but she lived to be 96 years old, and I drove from Wyoming to Texas twice to help out my cousins one of whom had health issues, and the other was a school principles with an insane schedule of 80-hour workweeks not to mention reeducation seminars from time to time. It was my pleasure to be with my ailing grandmother who housed my family when I was 4 years old and my Dad was in Korea saving the South Koreans from their hostile North Koreans threatening them with war games.
So my prayers are two-fold--thanks for my good health, and please bail out my live-in terminally ill Vet. I'm hoping for a miracle, and that won't be the first time.

Love to all who visit the coffee shop, and as the Spanish say, "adios," I say the translation, "Go with God." May all of you enjoy a good holiday season and very good health through the new year. Good night. ❤️  

p.s. The puppies are fine, the system worked, all nine were vaccinated, and the little trick on sticking the pinched neck fat worked like a charm, so the insult was minor.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 2, 2022)

Gracie said:


> So..I will try to keep this short but no guarantees. Kat and a few others here...a scant few, I might add, knew of my past pain of something I did. It took 52 years to end that pain and I feel like sharing it with y'all because 1) I have a hard time sleeping especially with MrG gone and 2) it's exciting for me and for a long time, I have dealt with it but it has finally ended.
> 
> On Dec 22nd, 1970, I had a child. A son. I just turned 18. When he was 3 months old, my husband woke me and said he wanted a divorce, that his parents wanted me gone but wanted our son to stay with them because they had money, could give him what I could not, and that I could see him any time I wanted. They lied. I came back to California, thinking I would fly back and see him in a month or so, but when I walked in the door after that long and sad flight, I was told by my mom that their lawyer called and said there was a restraining order on me and to never contact them again. They had adopted him legally, had my signature, and I was to forget I ever had that child because he now belonged to them. Being 18 and no money and a vicious mother who would abuse him since i was at her mercy to take me in, and knowing she would do to him what she did to me, my sister, my sisters sons...I felt I made the right decision to make sure he would grow up to be sound and secure and happy.
> 
> ...


Dang it.. and bless her soul, I've loved Kat as a distant buddy for well over 12 years, so sweet, so kind so willing to laugh, yup I loved her friendship and it was true. 

Gracie, to know you is to like to read, luckily in your case you keep it interesting and have a nice flow, well thought out is my guess.

It's great you have the opportunity to get to know your son and I can't even begin to imagine the emotional tolls of your past.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 3, 2022)

Right now...we are swapping music likes and dislikes. So far...that is the only thing we do NOT have in common, lol. However, he said he had to log off....had his youtube vid ready to play when he gets in bed. The vid is....get this....rain and thunderstorms on a black screen. What is sitting there on MY tv waiting to hit PLAY? Black screen rainstorm.
I'm still amazed at how similar we are. Pleased, too.

Goodnight!


----------



## boedicca (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Oddball (Dec 3, 2022)

Saturday morning!

A good time for some very improbable history.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## boedicca (Dec 3, 2022)

Lumpy 1 said:


> I have to confess .. I like instant coffee..



My bon vivant little grandma was the most awesome baker.  She always served her coffee cake with instant Sanka (nuked in the microwave).  Whenever I have coffee cake, I crave instant coffee.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 3, 2022)

boedicca said:


> My bon vivant little grandma was the most awesome baker.  She always served her coffee cake with instant Sanka (nuked in the microwave).  Whenever I have coffee cake, I crave instant coffee.


I haven't had instant coffee in many many years and have none in the house, but I do remember instant coffee and didn't mind it at all. Some was much better than others though.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 3, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> I haven't had instant coffee in many many years and have none in the house, but I do remember instant coffee and didn't mind it at all. Some was much better than others though.



Instant is danged convenient when backpacking or camping, but I'd rather make cowboy coffee.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 3, 2022)

boedicca said:


> Instant is danged convenient when backpacking or camping, but I'd rather make cowboy coffee.


True.  We did used to take some instant on camping trips.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 3, 2022)

I am making a quadruple batch of chili today.  Once mr. boe finishes chopping up the onions and pepper, I will go to town!


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 3, 2022)

boedicca said:


> My bon vivant little grandma was the most awesome baker.  She always served her coffee cake with instant Sanka (nuked in the microwave).  Whenever I have coffee cake, I crave instant coffee.


.
This is great.. nice to see you Lady Boedicca ..

mmm .. I had a bon vivant little grandma as well, a tiny Belgian lady who was very cuddly around the middle.

She introduced me to the glories of chocolate.. 😏
.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 3, 2022)

Lumpy 1 said:


> .
> This is great.. nice to see you Lady Boedicca ..
> 
> mmm .. I had a bon vivant little grandma as well, a tiny Belgian lady who was very cuddly around the middle.
> ...



Mine loved to play cards with us kids.  She'd give us piles of pennies and then win them all back from us while she smoked and drank cocktails.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 3, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> I haven't had instant coffee in many many years and have none in the house, but I do remember instant coffee and didn't mind it at all. Some was much better than others though.


.
When I'm in the mood to vavoom my old guy puttering around the yard and such, I'll brew the "real stuff" and go for it..

 Me and caffeine, not so much, although, I am fully snoody on decaffeinated..


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 3, 2022)

boedicca said:


> Mine loved to play cards with us kids.  She'd give us piles of pennies and then win them all back from us while she smoked and drank cocktails.


.
Sheesh .. sounds like my Mom only she liked rum n coke and winged funny stories of life as well.
.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 3, 2022)

boedicca said:


> I am making a quadruple batch of chili today.  Once mr. boe finishes chopping up the onions and pepper, I will go to town!


.
So .. who's sleeping on the couch tonight?
,


----------



## Sbiker (Dec 3, 2022)

Gracie said:


> So..I will try to keep this short but no guarantees. Kat and a few others here...a scant few, I might add, knew of my past pain of something I did. It took 52 years to end that pain and I feel like sharing it with y'all because 1) I have a hard time sleeping especially with MrG gone and 2) it's exciting for me and for a long time, I have dealt with it but it has finally ended.
> 
> On Dec 22nd, 1970, I had a child. A son. I just turned 18. When he was 3 months old, my husband woke me and said he wanted a divorce, that his parents wanted me gone but wanted our son to stay with them because they had money, could give him what I could not, and that I could see him any time I wanted. They lied. I came back to California, thinking I would fly back and see him in a month or so, but when I walked in the door after that long and sad flight, I was told by my mom that their lawyer called and said there was a restraining order on me and to never contact them again. They had adopted him legally, had my signature, and I was to forget I ever had that child because he now belonged to them. Being 18 and no money and a vicious mother who would abuse him since i was at her mercy to take me in, and knowing she would do to him what she did to me, my sister, my sisters sons...I felt I made the right decision to make sure he would grow up to be sound and secure and happy.
> 
> ...


Blood is not water.. ^)


----------



## Sbiker (Dec 3, 2022)

Hello all my fellows!  I glad to see you're all, evening escaping from my job  So, what can I do in this vacation, except drunkin' red dry?
I know it's bad and low morale, but these months my job have eaten me, and what could I do with it, thinkin' about my family?
And some family deals makes my faith complete... After the damne e covid we really don't have enough arms in family 
So, Iehova made saturday for people, not people for saturday! SO let's drink with me in a party like a real russian, lol!


----------



## boedicca (Dec 3, 2022)

Lumpy 1 said:


> .
> Sheesh .. sounds like my Mom only she liked rum n coke and winged funny stories of life as well.
> .




When I grow up, I want to be a bon vivant whiskey swilling card playing old woman!

And speaking of whiskey, adding a couple of shots to a pot of chili is the coup de grace!


----------



## Sbiker (Dec 3, 2022)

Lumpy 1 said:


> .
> Sheesh .. sounds like my Mom only she liked rum n coke and winged funny stories of life as well.
> .


Oh, I have a bit stories from life.. an ordinar life, but who knows, what's from them could be interesting for American listeners


----------



## boedicca (Dec 3, 2022)

Lumpy 1 said:


> .
> So .. who's sleeping on the couch tonight?
> ,



Our Ghost.  He sleeps on the sofa every night.


----------



## Sbiker (Dec 3, 2022)

boedicca said:


> When I grow up, I want to be a bon vivant whiskey swilling card playing old woman!


Gallantly I could say, I want the same, but sorry, I'm man. I want to be an moderate alcoholic with the same adventures with my grandsons  My children would dissatisfied by me, but let the God be with them, lol  
I have a little thing from my childhood... It's interesting, who know, what is it?


----------



## boedicca (Dec 3, 2022)

Sbiker said:


> Gallantly I could say, I want the same, but sorry, I'm man. I want to be an moderate alcoholic with the same adventures with my grandsons  My children would dissatisfied by me, but let the God be with them, lol
> I have a little thing from my childhood... It's interesting, who know, what is it?



I haven't a clue.


----------



## Sbiker (Dec 3, 2022)

boedicca said:


> I haven't a clue.


Oh, I know, because it's item from realities of late soviet childhood  Let's wait some answers, and I'll tell you, what is it (and how it's technological! )) So, anyway, what's your idea?


----------



## boedicca (Dec 3, 2022)

Sbiker said:


> Oh, I know, because it's item from realities of late soviet childhood  Let's wait some answers, and I'll tell you, what is it (and how it's technological! )) So, anyway, what's your idea?




A tongue scraper?


----------



## Sbiker (Dec 3, 2022)

boedicca said:


> A tongue scraper?



No! It's a peashooter for teens  It's made from nail and a tube from cars brakes. Just clean a two-three of matches heads inside this tube, position the nain (with a rubber band), and it could make a real boom!


----------



## Sbiker (Dec 3, 2022)

boedicca said:


> When I grow up, I want to be a bon vivant whiskey swilling card playing old woman!
> 
> And speaking of whiskey, adding a couple of shots to a pot of chili is the coup de grace!


Oh! Pot of chili - super!!! 
I have the same story... when I got a party with local university students 
It was a day, when we with friend decide to drink a good fresh beer. So, we collected a several of 2.5 pinta bottles to visit local beer manufacture  But than we took a part at this party, where we combined all our drunks... They took 2 5-pinta pots and in every pots they release two bottles of vodka and then about liter of ours beer to complete volume. And they used ladle to portion this drink...Brrrr, it was cool


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 3, 2022)

Lumpy 1 said:


> .
> When I'm in the mood to vavoom my old guy puttering around the yard and such, I'll brew the "real stuff" and go for it..
> 
> Me and caffeine, not so much, although, I am fully snoody on decaffeinated..


The caffeine doesn't bother me but then I don't drink coffee other than mornings anymore. When I was working though, we would keep the coffee pot going all day.

I did give up drinking coffee black and add a splash of milk to cut the acid now. My system seems to appreciate that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 3, 2022)

Sbiker said:


> Oh! Pot of chili - super!!!
> I have the same story... when I got a party with local university students
> It was a day, when we with friend decide to drink a good fresh beer. So, we collected a several of 2.5 pinta bottles to visit local beer manufacture  But than we took a part at this party, where we combined all our drunks... They took 2 5-pinta pots and in every pots they release two bottles of vodka and then about liter of ours beer to complete volume. And they used ladle to portion this drink...Brrrr, it was cool


Well now we yanks associate Russians with vodka. But not chili. It's good to have these little exchanges though. I learn a lot. 

Years ago when I was exec of a large social agency, we had classes for all sorts of dance - tap, ballet, ballroom etc. Our ballet instructor was a Russian immigrant, formerly of the Russian ballet, still as much Russian as she was American.   One place she deviated though is she didn't like vodka. Her drink of choice was Southern Comfort whiskey which is about as American as you can get. 

She was a world class gourmet cook too.  Sometimes she would make us pancakes, I think she called them blini? Something like that. And she made the world's best beef stroganoff and little meat filled pastries I think she called pirozhki which may be spelled wrong in our language, no idea how to do it in Russian.
​


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 3, 2022)

Sbiker said:


> Oh, I have a bit stories from life.. an ordinar life, but who knows, what's from them could be interesting for American listeners


I think most of us like hearing about other people's experiences. In just a few short conversations here you've changed my thinking about some of your part of the world. Its not only interesting but educational.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 3, 2022)

I dunno about this one. Maybe for something really different?


----------



## Sbiker (Dec 4, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Well now we yanks associate Russians with vodka. But not chili. It's good to have these little exchanges though. I learn a lot.
> 
> Years ago when I was exec of a large social agency, we had classes for all sorts of dance - tap, ballet, ballroom etc. Our ballet instructor was a Russian immigrant, formerly of the Russian ballet, still as much Russian as she was American.   One place she deviated though is she didn't like vodka. Her drink of choice was Southern Comfort whiskey which is about as American as you can get.
> 
> ...


Vodka is a classic drink, but mix of beer and vodka (cocktail "Youth") - is a real way to get drunk cheap and fast.. I don't like vodka too, but sometimes it's still a drink to finish party 
Blini is a food for many situation, we have a holidays in february, when eating blini is a tradition  Pancake with red caviar and vodka - a "before-revolution" style... 
Did she feed you by a meat jellow? Also a good food with a mustard!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 4, 2022)

Sbiker said:


> Vodka is a classic drink, but mix of beer and vodka (cocktail "Youth") - is a real way to get drunk cheap and fast.. I don't like vodka too, but sometimes it's still a drink to finish party
> Blini is a food for many situation, we have a holidays in february, when eating blini is a tradition  Pancake with red caviar and vodka - a "before-revolution" style...
> Did she feed you by a meat jellow? Also a good food with a mustard!


I don't remember really. But it sure was good.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Hossfly (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 4, 2022)

Hossfly said:


> View attachment 734413


Except for Lumpy 1.  He's allowed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## boedicca (Dec 4, 2022)

Sbiker said:


> Oh! Pot of chili - super!!!
> I have the same story... when I got a party with local university students
> It was a day, when we with friend decide to drink a good fresh beer. So, we collected a several of 2.5 pinta bottles to visit local beer manufacture  But than we took a part at this party, where we combined all our drunks... They took 2 5-pinta pots and in every pots they release two bottles of vodka and then about liter of ours beer to complete volume. And they used ladle to portion this drink...Brrrr, it was cool




The chili was delish!   mr. boe put a lot of fresh chilis in it - which gave it a bit of a sour aftertaste - so I spiced it up with oregano, paprika and a bit of cinnamon to give it a more rounded flavor.   I'm going to add these to my recipe from now on, along with an extra shot of bourbon.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 4, 2022)

I'm still not inclined to eat Trix:


----------



## boedicca (Dec 4, 2022)

Hossfly said:


> View attachment 734413




I used to go to a coffee shop that called a "Decaf non-fat latte" the Why Bother?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 4, 2022)

boedicca said:


> I used to go to a coffee shop that called a "Decaf non-fat latte" the Why Bother?





boedicca said:


> I used to go to a coffee shop that called a "Decaf non-fat latte" the Why Bother?


Way back in the dark ages when I was in college, seven of us (in one ordinary Buick sedan--you could do that back then) went on a field trip to a national collegiate journalism conference in Pocatello, Idaho (Idaho State University.)  We spent the first night out in Denver and that evening went to a restaurant then called "Joe Awful Coffee". I can't vouch for their awful coffee as I didn't have any, but I had my very first mixed alcoholic drink - a daquiri.  I was under the legal age to drink which was 21 back then--the only underage one in our group--but when I gave the waiter my New Mexico driver's license it was small white letters on a black background and he couldn't read it in the dark restaurant and assumed I was 21.

I thoroughly enjoyed the daquiri.  I've always wondered about their coffee since then.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 4, 2022)

I grew up drinking tea, there was afternoon tea and after dinner tea daily.

I know it's boring but I'm just waking up and down to half a cup of instant coffee.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 4, 2022)

Lumpy 1 said:


> I grew up drinking tea, there was afternoon tea and after dinner tea daily.
> 
> I know it's boring but I'm just waking up and down to half a cup of instant coffee.


I still drink tea all the time 🙂


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 4, 2022)

Lumpy 1 said:


> I grew up drinking tea, there was afternoon tea and after dinner tea daily.
> 
> I know it's boring but I'm just waking up and down to half a cup of instant coffee.


I drink tea too--iced tea for lunch--usually herbal or spiced hot teas in the afternoon and evening.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 5, 2022)

I finally decided to give my glasses a second chance so for the last 4 days I put them on first thing in the morning and take them off by mid evening.  At first it was pretty bad but over the days my brain is adjusting to looking through them.  The only drawback now is when I take them off my "without glasses" vision is getting worse.  For me it could take 2+ weeks to get adjusted.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 5, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> I finally decided to give my glasses a second chance so for the last 4 days I put them on first thing in the morning and take them off by mid evening.  At first it was pretty bad but over the days my brain is adjusting to looking through them.  The only drawback now is when I take them off my "without glasses" vision is getting worse.  For me it could take 2+ weeks to get adjusted.


I have been telling myself to get new ones. The ones I have are the ones I got in 2010 right after my cataract surgery.  I think you're supposed to update them more often that that?   I actually see better without them but have such a severe astigmatism that my eyes get very tired very quickly without the corrective lens.

But I hear you. A catch 22 kind of thing I think probably when the eyes get used to the corrective lens you don't see as well as you did without them but then our eyes don't work as well when we get older and we need the glasses.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 5, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> I have been telling myself to get new ones. The ones I have are the ones I got in 2010 right after my cataract surgery.  I think you're supposed to update them more often that that?   I actually see better without them but have such a severe astigmatism that my eyes get very tired very quickly without the corrective lens.
> 
> But I hear you. A catch 22 kind of thing I think probably when the eyes get used to the corrective lens you don't see as well as you did without them but then our eyes don't work as well when we get older and we need the glasses.


.
. . 2010 .. and you're wondering if you need new glasses.. & 

Alas ..   negotiating a reasonable cost for a medical/optical evaluation and the resulting glasses  .. seems to always result in too much..

I remember buying cars for less...


----------



## lg325 (Dec 5, 2022)

*Speaking of glasses. I have had to wear them since the age of 14 and at the age of 64, My doctor tells me I no longer need them to drive or anything else.  Now if I can get my knee and ankle joints to be that healthy.  *


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 5, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> I finally decided to give my glasses a second chance so for the last 4 days I put them on first thing in the morning and take them off by mid evening.  At first it was pretty bad but over the days my brain is adjusting to looking through them.  The only drawback now is when I take them off my "without glasses" vision is getting worse.  For me it could take 2+ weeks to get adjusted.


Hello Ringel ,

I have bifocals' which took a few full time days to adjust to but I hear the progressives are much tougher but end up with better all round vision.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Montrovant (Dec 6, 2022)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Hello Ringel ,
> 
> I have bifocals' which took a few full time days to adjust to but I hear the progressives are much tougher but end up with better all round vision.



I just tried progressives recently and decided I don't like them. I'm going to pick up a new pair of single vision glasses shortly.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 6, 2022)

Montrovant said:


> I just tried progressives recently and decided I don't like them. I'm going to pick up a new pair of single vision glasses shortly.


.
My wife adjusted to her progressives years ago and now will choose nothing else, which secretly bugs me because I'm thinking that they are always way overpriced.

Luckily .. I've been married long enough to know when to shut up..  
.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 6, 2022)

boedicca said:


> I'm still not inclined to eat Trix:
> 
> View attachment 734543



Trix is a better choice than candy or cookies for a regular sweet treat for kids, but I think a terrible choice for a breakfast cereal.  24% added sugar adds up to every serving being 1/3 sugar plus its loaded with artificial flavors and colorings. Whole grain corn and rice flour does add a bit of nutrition, but there is more sugar than rice flour. But then there aren't a lot of really healthy pour and eat breakfast cereals out there, and the few more nutritious ones cost a small fortune to buy.  I would stick to regular rolled oats and cook my own oatmeal for a breakfast cereal.

The ants might be demonstrating a good lesson there.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 6, 2022)

Lumpy 1 said:


> .
> My wife adjusted to her progressives years ago and now will choose nothing else, which secretly bugs me because I'm thinking that they are always way overpriced.
> 
> Luckily .. I've been married long enough to know when to shut up..
> .


The progessives I got were cheap. Of course, that might have something to do with why I didn’t like them lol


----------



## Oddball (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Dec 6, 2022)

Just exploring the threads and dropped by to say hello and goodnight.  Video is the bedroom I would like to have.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 7, 2022)

Oddball said:


>


I almost forgot it friend. Thanks for the reminder. This was the day.  All of us are too young to remember the actual event, but when I teach ancient history I teach that memory is a valuable thing, and while witnesses will remember different details and sequences years later, all of it put together produces a pretty good account of what happened.

To illustrate with a younger crowd, I ask how many remember what they were doing and who they were with when the tragic events of 9/11 happened. And they'll all remember a lot of detail.

With older crowds I use the day Kennedy was shot. Same.

And it doesn't seem so long ago that there were a remarkable number of old timers around still who remembered Pearl Harbor just as vividly.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 7, 2022)

Good night, afternoon, morning wherever you are darlinks. I really do love you guys. May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here.

Harper, the inspiration for the vigil list.
Nosmo King for healing and health & wholeness.
Big Black Dog for the very best treatment and outcome for the rest of his days.
Gracie for solutions and peace.
Ringel for continued wellness.
Hombre & Foxfyre's son for continued wellness.
Beautress's friend Ken for healing and wellness.
Remembering Pearl Harbor Day

And we keep the light on so others who have been away can find their way back and we hope they will.

*Christmas in Texas*


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 7, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> I almost forgot it friend. Thanks for the reminder. This was the day.  All of us are too young to remember the actual event, but when I teach ancient history I teach that memory is a valuable thing, and while witnesses will remember different details and sequences years later, all of it put together produces a pretty good account of what happened.
> 
> To illustrate with a younger crowd, I ask how many remember what they were doing and who they were with when the tragic events of 9/11 happened. And they'll all remember a lot of detail.
> 
> ...


I was 2 years old the day after Pearl Harbor. I was playing on the floor with a toy car and my mother and next door lady were listening to the radio and looking out the window waiting for my dad to come home from work. When he walked in the house my mother told him the Japanese had just bombed Pearl Harbor. I remember I started bawling because I thought she was talking about Baltimore Harbor. And the next day we sat there listening to FDR talking to the nation, telling us that we were now at war.

Note: My good friend and USMB member MJB12741 was born on this day in 1941.
Happy Birthday, Mike!


----------



## Sbiker (Dec 7, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> I don't remember really. But it sure was good.


I've got a one minute ago  It was an evil mustard, so my son gave me his portion too.. I've got both!
Btw, good sneak for vodka, but now I prefer Massandra's Saperavi, offcourse - red dry. My wife strongly don't like wines of Black Sea region, so being without her I celebrate the middle of week by more wide sorts, lol


----------



## Sbiker (Dec 7, 2022)

boedicca said:


> The chili was delish!   mr. boe put a lot of fresh chilis in it - which gave it a bit of a sour aftertaste - so I spiced it up with oregano, paprika and a bit of cinnamon to give it a more rounded flavor.   I'm going to add these to my recipe from now on, along with an extra shot of bourbon.


Oh, yeah, the great choice... My good friend (we lived with him more than year in Moscow, till I've got to me my family ) was from Kazahstan, so he loved spicy food... Dividing a bottle of vodka with him at evening, I liked hot spices too, especially in Vietnam food... SO no I have Vietnam sause and periodically use it to make ordinar food more hot


----------



## Sbiker (Dec 7, 2022)

I do.


Foxfyre said:


> I almost forgot it friend. Thanks for the reminder. This was the day.  All of us are too young to remember the actual event, but when I teach ancient history I teach that memory is a valuable thing, and while witnesses will remember different details and sequences years later, all of it put together produces a pretty good account of what happened.
> 
> To illustrate with a younger crowd, I ask how many remember what they were doing and who they were with when the tragic events of 9/11 happened. And they'll all remember a lot of detail.
> 
> ...


I do remember 9/11. It was my first full-day job in new office, where we yet not have an internet... Shocking event...
But some relatives were a  witnesses of different historical events, and their impressions and memories are very valuable to know, what was in reality instead of propaganda


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 8, 2022)

Been a long week with really bad news changing to good things. 30 November we had a double homicide 3 houses up the street. Druggie killed his ex girlfriend and her mother. But then Santa came to the village on Sunday drove around on a firetruck and then had a picture with Santa at City hall. And yes the local police arrested the Grinch for all the kids to see. Yesterday and today I led 4 of my Legionnaires As we taught a class to 3rd graders about the Pledge of Allegiance... Needless to say it's been a mixed bag so far this month.....


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 8, 2022)

.
Oops .. I'm stepping in Oddball's rhubarb patch but I do like this one..

.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 8, 2022)

SFC Ollie said:


> Been a long week with really bad news changing to good things. 30 November we had a double homicide 3 houses up the street. Druggie killed his ex girlfriend and her mother. But then Santa came to the village on Sunday drove around on a firetruck and then had a picture with Santa at City hall. And yes the local police arrested the Grinch for all the kids to see. Yesterday and today I led 4 of my Legionnaires As we taught a class to 3rd graders about the Pledge of Allegiance... Needless to say it's been a mixed bag so far this month.....


You are one cool dude SFC Oliie and I like your pal's too.. 

When we lived in a small mountain resort town in California the voluntary firefighters used to do the same thing. I knew it meant a lot because all the kids and parents loved it  

SooOo .. cheers, Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to y'all... 
.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 9, 2022)

Finally had my Ortho consult yesterday, it was originally scheduled for Nov 30th but 5 minutes after I checked in their computer system went down and they had to reschedule all of us.  One guy was really ticked, he had come up from Alamogordo....... 
The Ortho doc gave me two cortosone shots for now, one in each knee and my knees feel sooooooo much better.  I'm scheduled to get more this coming April.  He told me when the time finally comes I'll need full knee replacements on both knees.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 9, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> Finally had my Ortho consult yesterday, it was originally scheduled for Nov 30th but 5 minutes after I checked in their computer system went down and they had to reschedule all of us.  One guy was really ticked, he had come up from Alamogordo.......
> The Ortho doc gave me two cortosone shots for now, one in each knee and my knees feel sooooooo much better.  I'm scheduled to get more this coming April.  He told me when the time finally comes I'll need full knee replacements on both knees.


Ouch.


----------



## Oddball (Dec 10, 2022)

Saturday morning!

Hibernating bear can't stand _*NOISE*_.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## boedicca (Dec 10, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> Finally had my Ortho consult yesterday, it was originally scheduled for Nov 30th but 5 minutes after I checked in their computer system went down and they had to reschedule all of us.  One guy was really ticked, he had come up from Alamogordo.......
> The Ortho doc gave me two cortosone shots for now, one in each knee and my knees feel sooooooo much better.  I'm scheduled to get more this coming April.  He told me when the time finally comes I'll need full knee replacements on both knees.



One of my sisters had both knees replaced in one surgery session.  It was pretty rough for her initially, but she's delighted with the results.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## boedicca (Dec 10, 2022)

Today we're decorating for Christmas. mr. boe bought a lovely tree yesterday.  I'm caffeine loading right now - and then the big project.  We're hosting a big family gathering this year, so I want to make it extra special.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## beautress (Dec 10, 2022)

Not much news, except the antibiotics are over, and I'm a lot better, and coughing up a lot less stuff. The 9 puppies are about a foot long with a similar circumference perpendicular to their length. (3.14159 x 5) Oops, that's a little inch-iferous more than their length. About 3 of them are a little shorter and not at all fat. They're under the front porch in a large wire "carton" and they're visible from the music room. They really settle down when I play them soothing music from youtube. They have 11 hours of this tonight: Hope everyone is well and having a cheerful season of Christmas and New Year that hastens us into the future. Only good wishes to all.    🌿  ♥️  🌿

​


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 11, 2022)

Sheesh .. we're having the first big snow of the season right now.. Up to at least 9 inches so far with an estimated 9ish hours to go.. 

Yup, and it's sticky stuff, great for snowballs..


----------



## beautress (Dec 11, 2022)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Sheesh .. we're having the first big snow of the season right now.. Up to at least 9 inches so far with an estimated 9ish hours to go..
> 
> Yup, and it's sticky stuff, great for snowballs..


Brrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 12, 2022)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Sheesh .. we're having the first big snow of the season right now.. Up to at least 9 inches so far with an estimated 9ish hours to go..
> 
> Yup, and it's sticky stuff, great for snowballs..


I picked up a few things at the grocery store yesterday and chatting with other shoppers several said they were stocking up for the snowstorm. They're predicting Albuquerque will get .1 inch of snow tomorrow night. That's not 1 inch. That's .1 inch. Albuquerqueans don't do snow well.

When we lived up on the mountain though, snows like that were routine. I don't miss them.


----------



## Sbiker (Dec 13, 2022)

boedicca said:


> View attachment 737333


Sponsored by coffee and de-sponsored by the weather


----------



## Sbiker (Dec 13, 2022)

Hossfly said:


> View attachment 737975



My mom left me a tons of different coffee here, some of them not so tasty.. Am I have a bad habits to cheap spices?


----------



## Sbiker (Dec 13, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> I picked up a few things at the grocery store yesterday and chatting with other shoppers several said they were stocking up for the snowstorm. They're predicting Albuquerque will get .1 inch of snow tomorrow night. That's not 1 inch. That's .1 inch. Albuquerqueans don't do snow well.
> 
> When we lived up on the mountain though, snows like that were routine. I don't miss them.


Wow, my windows now are full of stuck snow... there are a lot of winds outside of my small flat at 9th floor... It seems, the weather now like my condition - cold and not so empathic )


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 13, 2022)

Sbiker said:


> Wow, my windows now are full of stuck snow... there are a lot of winds outside of my small flat at 9th floor... It seems, the weather now like my condition - cold and not so empathic )


You are waaaaay north of us.  I mean the southern boundary of the arctic circle cuts your country in half so yes, I would think winter is a very different thing to you than it is to us. Other than in the high mountains, there aren't many places in the USA that have snow on the ground at all times during the winter.


----------



## Sbiker (Dec 14, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> You are waaaaay north of us.  I mean the southern boundary of the arctic circle cuts your country in half so yes, I would think winter is a very different thing to you than it is to us. Other than in the high mountains, there aren't many places in the USA that have snow on the ground at all times during the winter.


Yes, a bit - as a Canada. But I don't think, winter is so different. In Moscow it's not hard, because of good urban service. When they remove the snow operatively - there are no any problems 
Ice is more difficult problem for pedestrians and cars both.
And the temperature now is not problem too because of good heating in houses. It was a problem in "hungry 90th".. Now it's a problem only for regions to the north of arctic circle... no single cars outside of urban below -22F, no any working (except plane flying) below -58F. And I don't know any about Eastern Siberia and Chukotka - they have a bit more cold climate )))


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Oddball (Dec 14, 2022)

50 years ago.....The last time we visited the moon....


----------



## Oddball (Dec 14, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


>


----------



## Mortimer (Dec 14, 2022)

Hello maybe you noticed my abscence im in Rehab in Bad Gastein till twentieth december I do not have my Laptop with me and from phone i can not post on usmeassageboard only sometimes i make a post only few times it works I try now to make this post when im back home I will post again from my Laptop


----------



## boedicca (Dec 15, 2022)

Foxfyre.  Please add my nephew Christopher to the prayers list.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 15, 2022)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre.  Please add my nephew Christopher to the prayers list.


Of course. No specificis but any general category? Health? Adversity? Transitory?  Need?


----------



## boedicca (Dec 15, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Of course. No specificis but any general category? Health? Adversity? Transitory?  Need?



Health and adversity. It's so sad I can't speak of it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 15, 2022)

boedicca said:


> Health and adversity. It's so sad I can't speak of it.


So sorry. I need to put Hombre's nephew on too. Recently diagnosed with ALS. Still a young man with so much to live for.  The second of Hombre's twin sister's three kids. The oldest was the niece who died of COVID a little over a year ago. I can't imagine how Sis can handle it.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 16, 2022)

Oddball said:


> 50 years ago.....The last time we visited the moon....


I was excited when there was suggestion for returning to manned space exploration. I thought it short sighted to stop our individual initiatives.  I am uncomfortable with the thought of any other than stable, peaceful, non aggressive nations controlling what is allowed or what happens in space.  And the Hubble has been so wonderful, I was furious when the federal government decided to stop support for it and was happy when that was remedied.

I'm one of those who would have gone on the Starship Enterprise in a heartbeat and am fascinated by the possibilities conceived in intelligent sci fi and disaster films, even if only in the imagination, of what we might be able to do to protect the Earth from large incoming space objects and what we might be able to learn via space travel--ours and 'theirs'.

The Apollo program as amazing and wonderful as it was--we learned so much--but I think it was still in the infancy of what technology we will eventually have.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 16, 2022)

Good night, afternoon, morning wherever you are darlinks. I really do love you guys. May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here.

Harper, the inspiration for the vigil list.
Nosmo King for healing and health & wholeness.
Big Black Dog for the very best treatment and outcome for the rest of his days.
Gracie for solutions and peace.
Ringel for continued wellness.
Hombre & Foxfyre's son for continued wellness & their nephew dealing with ALS.
Beautress's friend Ken for healing and wellness.
Boedicca's nephew for healing/adversity.

And we keep the light on so others who have been away can find their way back and we hope they will.

*Christmas at the San Felipe de Neri Catholic Church (established 1706) Old Town Albuquerque NM. Features a beautiful manger scene adjoined by a well supervised petting zoo of animals typical at that time.*


----------



## Sbiker (Dec 16, 2022)

Oddball said:


> 50 years ago.....The last time we visited the moon....


Except drones - but yes... Maybe, we're a civilization, where drones would grow more effectively, than we are, the people?
But working more than 25 years as a programmer, I don't know, at which side I'll be in Judgement day... Maybe, Terminators not a bad guys in mass, more understandable for me?


----------



## Sbiker (Dec 16, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> I was excited when there was suggestion for returning to manned space exploration. I thought it short sighted to stop our individual initiatives.  I am uncomfortable with the thought of any other than stable, peaceful, non aggressive nations controlling what is allowed or what happens in space.  And the Hubble has been so wonderful, I was furious when the federal government decided to stop support for it and was happy when that was remedied.
> 
> I'm one of those who would have gone on the Starship Enterprise in a heartbeat and am fascinated by the possibilities conceived in intelligent sci fi and disaster films, even if only in the imagination, of what we might be able to do to protect the Earth from large incoming space objects and what we might be able to learn via space travel--ours and 'theirs'.
> 
> The Apollo program as amazing and wonderful as it was--we learned so much--but I think it was still in the infancy of what technology we will eventually have.



I don't think, you've read someone of Russian/Soviet fiction writers, but it was one of ideas of Ivan Efremov - civilizations cannot reach the stars, while they don't solve social problems, like extremism, faschism and so on. He called this effect "Arrow of Ariman"... Maybe he was wrong, if we'll think about swarms of robots... But what if effectiveness of robotic organizations really strong depend of our human morals too?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 16, 2022)

Sbiker said:


> I don't think, you've read someone of Russian/Soviet fiction writers, but it was one of ideas of Ivan Efremov - civilizations cannot reach the stars, while they don't solve social problems, like extremism, faschism and so on. He called this effect "Arrow of Ariman"... Maybe he was wrong, if we'll think about swarms of robots... But what if effectiveness of robotic organizations really strong depend of our human morals too?


I have read some Russian writers/authors but no sci fi that I can recall. I don't really read American sci fi either, but do enjoy an intelligent and well done movie. One of the most memorable of the classics is a 1951 film "The Day the Earth Stood Still" starring Michael Renne as Klaatu, the space traveler who came to Earth to warn us all to clean up our act or face annihilation.  His people had developed a 'police force' of invincible robots given absolute power to stop aggression of all kinds no matter who committed it.

The film, made when even jet plane technology was in its infancy, still has moral and social implications for us today.  And other films have highlighted wonderful robots with artificial intelligence that served humankind admirably.

But I am  too old fashioned to turn the governance or power in the world/universe over to machines.  A number of movies since then have involved robots with artificial intelligence that went rogue or out of control to humankind's serious detriment. I wouldn't like that at all.

"Klaatu barado nikto."


----------



## james bond (Dec 16, 2022)

My needs are simple.  I watched this to be inspired to vacuum and soap clean the details of my car.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 16, 2022)

mr. boe made See's fudge last night.  I will not disclose how many pieces I've eaten today.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 16, 2022)

james bond said:


> My needs are simple.  I watched this to be inspired to vacuum and soap clean the details of my car.


Wow james bond. I'm usually not all that interested in this kind of stuff but I watched the whole thing and it was amazing. Thank you for sharing.  (Agreed that when we detail our cars we don't do near that kind of job.)

And welcome to the Coffee Shop. We're happy you found us and keep right on joining in.  First timers receive a complimentary beverage. How about a hot cocoa martini?  (Sounds gross but looks really good.)


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 16, 2022)

boedicca said:


> mr. boe made See's fudge last night.  I will not disclose how many pieces I've eaten today.


During the Christmas season you don't have to tell.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 16, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> During the Christmas season you don't have to tell.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 16, 2022)

Hossfly said:


> View attachment 739327


We tend to opt for old fashioned banana pudding instead of banana cream pie. But that sure looks good.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 17, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> During the Christmas season you don't have to tell.



He made 5 POUNDS of fudge.  I have to keep eating it before it spoils.  It's irresponsible to waste perfectly good food when children are starving in Africa.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## james bond (Dec 17, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Wow james bond. I'm usually not all that interested in this kind of stuff but I watched the whole thing and it was amazing. Thank you for sharing.  (Agreed that when we detail our cars we don't do near that kind of job.)
> 
> And welcome to the Coffee Shop. We're happy you found us and keep right on joining in.  First timers receive a complimentary beverage. How about a hot cocoa martini?  (Sounds gross but looks really good.)


I looked up the price of a decent pressure washer and it was about $800.  For that, I can get a lot of $12 car washes in the machine with vacuum afterwards.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 17, 2022)

james bond said:


> I looked up the price of a decent pressure washer and it was about $800.  For that, I can get a lot of $12 car washes in the machine with vacuum afterwards.


True. And you probably wash you car more often than every 17 years.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 17, 2022)

boedicca said:


> He made 5 POUNDS of fudge.  I have to keep eating it before it spoils.  It's irresponsible to waste perfectly good food when children are starving in Africa.


Absolutely!!!  Attitude is everything to make the season bright.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 17, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Absolutely!!!  Attitude is everything to make the season bright.




Attitude + Chocolatey Fudgey Goodness!


----------



## Oddball (Dec 17, 2022)

Saturday morning evening!

This week's presentation is both seasonal and extra hot and spicy, in and Adult Swim sort of vein.






Santa vs.Jesus...






Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 18, 2022)

I'm pretty sure this isn't real, but if it was, could you have failed this kid? He or she might not be a scholar but I see a bright future despite being a smart ass.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 18, 2022)

Foxfyre's wisdom for the day:


----------



## Oddball (Dec 18, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> I'm pretty sure this isn't real, but if it was, could you have failed this kid? He or she might not be a scholar but I see a bright future despite being a smart ass.


Dunno if this one is real either....


----------



## beautress (Dec 19, 2022)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre.  Please add my nephew Christopher to the prayers list.


Christopher added to my prayer list!  And God's love and healing to everyone as well.
❤️🧡💛💚💙💜​


----------



## boedicca (Dec 19, 2022)

beautress said:


> Christopher added to my prayer list!  And God's love and healing to everyone as well.
> ❤️🧡💛💚💙💜​



Thank you!


----------



## beautress (Dec 19, 2022)

*Merry Christmas to all! *




*And A Happy New Year Ahead!*​


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 20, 2022)

Good night, afternoon, morning wherever you are darlinks. I really do love you guys. May the Coffee Shop always be a virtual family for those who need or enjoy one here.

Harper, the inspiration for the vigil list.
Nosmo King for healing and health & wholeness.
Big Black Dog for the very best treatment and outcome for the rest of his days.
Gracie for solutions and peace.
Ringel for continued wellness.
Hombre & Foxfyre's son Mike for continued wellness & their nephew Perry dealing with ALS.
Beautress's friend Ken for healing and wellness.
Boedicca's nephew Christopher  for healing/adversity.

And we keep the light on so others who have been away can find their way back and we hope they will.

Christmas in Oakland


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 20, 2022)

So Gracie, did you feel the earthquake this morning?


----------



## Oddball (Dec 20, 2022)

_*RALPHIE, NOOOOOOOOO!



*_


----------



## beautress (Dec 20, 2022)

Just wanted to say that my hacked computer has attracted too many times of strange goings on, and I'm getting bills for things I did not purchase. My only recourse right now is to go offline, burn my computer, and never go online again. This past year, they destroyed my credit rating, and today, I got a message from paypal that the people who started my problems a few months back shared my information with other hacks, most of whom are not in this country. Paypal sent me a $600. collection notification for things I did not want, was threatened with forever hacking if I did not agree for them to "fix" my computer. They wanted $400 for 20 minutes of easy labor, considering that they notified me within 15 minutes the last time my computer was hacked down. Then they must have told paypal which I haven't used for years that they wanted $600. You'd think that Paypal that I trusted several years ago would not participate with hackers to collect $600 for 20 minutes of work that didn't fix the problem but made it worse.

People have lost their homes and farms to people like these hackers, and this group disabled my Norton account which tells me they can hack anyone. So sadly, tomorrow, I have a date with the burn pile and I probably will never come back unless a miracle happens. Thanks for your wonderful friendships that I so greatly value, but cannot continue on with having been fooled into giving information to people who said they represented Microsoft, but the Sheriff's department pointed out to me that the phones they used that showed American area codes--the numbers did not exist, that all the hacking was done from foreign countries and not America. I cut up my credit card at the Bank the last time I had my credit card hacked several times four or five months ago. Hopefully, when I direct them to the Sheriff's office, they will back down.

My best to all of you. I really hate this, but I am at the end of my rope, and I can't afford to pay $600 for 20 minutes of work that didn't resolve the problems of my computer. Fortunately, I'm not all that rich, and I can't even write checks to Walmart, Home Depot, Tractor Supply, because earlier my hackers got me in trouble with some outfit called "Telecheck" which apparently blamed me for something the person I talked to from their organization said that I did something really, really, really bad, but she wouldn't give me details so that I could correct something I didn't know that I did, and probably I'm guessing a hacker did. It's a no-win situation for me to be online and have people hacking me for something I don't think I did. So for the moment, farewell, hope this never happens to any of you, but I don't have any tickets because I'm a careful driver and no unpaid bills that I know of except that I have to catch up on my church pledge because I've had one health problem after another, but when the foot swelling went down, I've had a little visit from my late mother's unwanted guest of arthritis in my left hand, clavicle and scapula bones, and aches in general. Thanks to each of you for sharing your good times and bad with me.
 I can't burn my computer until the rain stops and we can get an ok from the fire department to burn dead tree limbs and the computer that has caused me so much trouble for almost the entire past year. Love to each of you who visit here, becki and may you Go with God and never get ruined because you are online with your computer.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 21, 2022)

beautress said:


> Just wanted to say that my hacked computer has attracted too many times of strange goings on, and I'm getting bills for things I did not purchase. My only recourse right now is to go offline, burn my computer, and never go online again. This past year, they destroyed my credit rating, and today, I got a message from paypal that the people who started my problems a few months back shared my information with other hacks, most of whom are not in this country. Paypal sent me a $600. collection notification for things I did not want, was threatened with forever hacking if I did not agree for them to "fix" my computer. They wanted $400 for 20 minutes of easy labor, considering that they notified me within 15 minutes the last time my computer was hacked down. Then they must have told paypal which I haven't used for years that they wanted $600. You'd think that Paypal that I trusted several years ago would not participate with hackers to collect $600 for 20 minutes of work that didn't fix the problem but made it worse.
> 
> People have lost their homes and farms to people like these hackers, and this group disabled my Norton account which tells me they can hack anyone. So sadly, tomorrow, I have a date with the burn pile and I probably will never come back unless a miracle happens. Thanks for your wonderful friendships that I so greatly value, but cannot continue on with having been fooled into giving information to people who said they represented Microsoft, but the Sheriff's department pointed out to me that the phones they used that showed American area codes--the numbers did not exist, that all the hacking was done from foreign countries and not America. I cut up my credit card at the Bank the last time I had my credit card hacked several times four or five months ago. Hopefully, when I direct them to the Sheriff's office, they will back down.
> 
> ...


So sorry Beautress. A good rule of thumb is NEVER give ANY information of any kind to ANYBODY on the internet other than verified websites that you contacted yourself. Ditto for those who call on the phone.  Yes there are people pretending to be Microsoft, Amazon, Norton--I get about 20 of those solicitations a month in my email--and dozens of other well known businesses or organizations plus the phone calls and malicious sites that lock down your computer unless you give them some information. The telephone scammers are especially bad--never say the word YES or OKAY to somebody you don't know because they use your voice to confirm an order of whatever they're scamming you with these days. But on the internet it is just too dangerous to give anybody that you did not contact yourself any information whatsoever.

I called Norton--the REAL Norton--and they assured me they never send that kind of email or text to anybody.  Ditto banks, government entities, etc. The emails from accounts pretending to be Norton, banks, Paypal, etc. all look very authentic and can easily fool the unsuspecting. If you get an alert or instructions from somebody, never respond through the email. Go directly to that entities website and 999 time out of 1000 you'll find there is no problem at all.

And any reputable computer repair shop should be able to scrub your hard drive or replace it and reinstall windows for $100 or so plus if there is a charge for a clean copy of Windows. The only component of your computer that can be compromised by a hacker is the hard drive. You don't have to destroy the whole thing.  So far Avast free internet security or their premium program and Norton with Lifelock have not allowed a single breach of our security. Norton also has a great vault to store passwords for easy retrieval so you don't have to give Google that information.

But if you must leave us, I feel like I'm losing a good old friend. I will miss you much and wish you all good things.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 23, 2022)

Albuquerque is just west of the cold weather and it is pretty decent here. But I remember the sub zero temps in the Texas Panhandle and in Kansas when we lived there. My sympathies to you all in the midst of that.


----------



## Oddball (Dec 23, 2022)

Christmas tradition dessert.

Margarine works better than butter for the home made crust, though I get store bought crusts and make two pies with the filling.....Use all 6 egg whites for the meringue too......Awesome.









						Chart House Chocolate Mousse Pie Recipe | CDKitchen.com
					

A 5-star recipe for Chart House Chocolate Mousse Pie made with chocolate sandwich cookies, butter, semisweet chocolate bits, egg yolks, egg whites




					www.cdkitchen.com


----------



## beautress (Dec 23, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> So sorry Beautress. A good rule of thumb is NEVER give ANY information of any kind to ANYBODY on the internet other than verified websites that you contacted yourself. Ditto for those who call on the phone.  Yes there are people pretending to be Microsoft, Amazon, Norton--I get about 20 of those solicitations a month in my email--and dozens of other well known businesses or organizations plus the phone calls and malicious sites that lock down your computer unless you give them some information. The telephone scammers are especially bad--never say the word YES or OKAY to somebody you don't know because they use your voice to confirm an order of whatever they're scamming you with these days. But on the internet it is just too dangerous to give anybody that you did not contact yourself any information whatsoever.
> 
> I called Norton--the REAL Norton--and they assured me they never send that kind of email or text to anybody.  Ditto banks, government entities, etc. The emails from accounts pretending to be Norton, banks, Paypal, etc. all look very authentic and can easily fool the unsuspecting. If you get an alert or instructions from somebody, never respond through the email. Go directly to that entities website and 999 time out of 1000 you'll find there is no problem at all.
> 
> ...


Foxy, I haven't had the heart to throw away my computer, and since the Sheriff's office seemed to think like you, I think I will at least try to take it to a computer repair place I visited once before to set up a computer 11 or 12 years ago. They're still there, I'll try again next week since tomorrow is Christmas Eve. Thanks for the advice, as it sounds like the right way to go. I hope he can find a solution. Things have changed a lot in over 10 years ago about computers. Love to you and all who post at the Coffee Shop. I will try, as my troubles have caused me to feel a little paranoid about the www, because whoever did something bad using my computer who turned me over to "Telechek" (whoever they are) made it impossible for me to write checks with their false info telling the big stores not to accept my checks. I didn't do whatever they said I did. I just don't cheat, and I don't visit porn sites because I think porn is responsible for destroying many a marriage. I've been sick for months now, but my doctor's last set of meds are working and I'm getting back to normal around the house after avoiding all except totally necessary trips, and I miss services at my church. And I do not miss politics considering all things about our possibly divided country. I pray for us all chilling out a little and ask God to help reunite our country because every state is far more good than bad, imho. If I can, I will return. I have to pay for labor to put a hurricane fence in for the puppies, and make the first Christmas dinner I've done for years now, since this year my allergies aren't as bad as usual. Love to all, becki/ And thanks again for the pointers on restoring my computer.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Oddball (Dec 24, 2022)

Saturday morning!

Merry Christmas, Coffee Shoppers.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## MisterBeale (Dec 24, 2022)

Peace on Earth (1939)​












						Peace on Earth (film) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Oddball (Dec 24, 2022)

_*It's a major award!!





*_


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## Dragonlady (Dec 25, 2022)

It snowed here for two straight days, the wind was howling. The cold is so bad that it's dangerous. The wind is whipping the snow around and under the snow is a sheet of ice. Christmas plans and travel are being cancelled, and going out is being discouraged. They're televising warnings to stay off the roads, and don't go outside due to the wind chill.

Everyone's Christmas plans are completely up in the air on account of the weather. My former neighbour had his Christmas dinner cancelled because when his cousin tried to go shopping, the wind blew her around the yard, and she went back in the house. Seaway Mall in Welland was closed all day.

I am now holding Christmas for my daughter and her family on Boxing Day, which means I spent yesterday slogging around to the grocery store, the liquor store and the pet store to buy food and drink for Monday. At least I have two days at home alone to prepare for this feast. My "wheels" has been so busy earlier this week, he had no time to take me shopping before the storm hit, but I wasn't worried because I was going to Hamilton for Christmas. The fridge is now stocked and ready to cook.

There is no worry about the condition of the house, I clean when stressed, and I'm completely stressed out over the Decision of the Tribunal, which I still haven't received. This is the cleanest it's been since I moved in here.

My daughter had hidden some Christmas presents for her kids here. I had to discourage her from driving out here yesterday to get them. The white outs and drifting in this weather is scary. And then there's that ice sheet under the snow. Yes, she has a 4WD Jeep. I used to have a front wheel drive Datsun that would climb trees in winter, but I still don't like driving in drifting and white out conditions.

0n a positive note, the electrical power hasn't so much as flickered. May it continue to be thus. The WIFI was off for a couple of minutes, but even my television satellite, which can go for a crap in bad weather, has worked because the wind keeps the snow from accumulating on the dish.

Merry Christmas to you all.


----------



## Oddball (Dec 25, 2022)

Some Christmas remembrance....


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Oddball (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## Mindful (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas to all.

I am in freezing NoVa, in a nice warm house, enjoying stollen and brandy.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 25, 2022)

I hope everyone is having a good holiday. I spent a few hours visiting with my dad, now I’m home with my lady, her dad, and her son and his wife. And the dogs, of course. I had an early dinner (or late lunch) at my dad’s, then dinner and desert at home, so I’m stuffed!


----------



## Oddball (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## beautress (Dec 26, 2022)

I had a Bill Barr Christmas. I was just getting over a cold sore when I came down with the stomach flu. Bill Barr said "It was one damn thing after another." It sounded like my  health issues when I overheard it the first time.  

Even so, I thanked God at vespers for all the dear people who gather to talk coffee here at Foxfyre's best coffee shop on the internet. So to one and all, I say: 
Y'all are in my heart and prayers always, mostly for thanking God for friends who are so upbeat.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 26, 2022)

Some of the best advice I've seen in one of these memes:


----------



## Brick Gold (Dec 27, 2022)

Gornia Shoraya still hasnt been professionally and scientifically documented and explored.  I blame the Russian goverent for chasing away foreign scientists.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 27, 2022)

I have a theory.  When Jeff Spicoli grew up, he changed his name and invented the Moon Pod.


----------



## beautress (Dec 27, 2022)

You gotta see this.. It's about the Nutcracker according to Hip Hop. Enjoy! 









						Hip hop nutcracker RETURN❗️ w/ my bros Bdash & @KevinKonkreteDavisJr
					






					youtube.com


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Persuader (Dec 28, 2022)

Newby said:


> I wonder why the number of posts  allowed have dropped so dramatically?  How did we get 80,000 + posts in the first one, but can only get to 2,800 posts before it gets shut down now?  That's a pretty significant difference.


The board back then was much better......too many good posters have left or been kicked off.


----------



## Likkmee (Dec 28, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Some of the best advice I've seen in one of these memes:


----------



## beautress (Dec 28, 2022)

Persuader said:


> The board back then was much better......too many good posters have left or been kicked off.


I like it better. I've seen a lot of people change for the better in the last 12 years. And the ones who were kicked off? Some return after their forced hiatus was up, and they don't do stupid and offensive stuff like before. Our moderators are to credit for the respectable maturity they bring out in other people. All of them.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 28, 2022)

A couple of days ago my iPhone wouldn't recharge, ordered a set of fast charge cables which arrived this morning.  Hooked up the new cable and it still wouldn't charge.  So I'm thinking I need a new (used/refurbished) phone.  Found the same phone for $230, ordered it via Amazon.......  About a couple minutes later it struck me that it may actually be the plug (with USB connect) itself.  Pulled out one I have for a different device, connected it to the phone and it started charging.  Canceled the other phone order and ordered a quick charge plug instead.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 28, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> A couple of days ago my iPhone wouldn't recharge, ordered a set of fast charge cables which arrived this morning.  Hooked up the new cable and it still wouldn't charge.  So I'm thinking I need a new (used/refurbished) phone.  Found the same phone for $230, ordered it via Amazon.......  About a couple minutes later it struck me that it may actually be the plug (with USB connect) itself.  Pulled out one I have for a different device, connected it to the phone and it started charging.  Canceled the other phone order and ordered a quick charge plug instead.


Yay. We've experienced that phenomenon ourselves, i.e. thought something had given up the ghost and needed to be replaced when there was a quick and simple fix. Glad you found one for your issue.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 28, 2022)

Persuader said:


> The board back then was much better......too many good posters have left or been kicked off.


I do miss CK. He was a good administrator at least for the Coffee Shop. I miss many posters who have left and those who have passed on. But frankly I don't miss anybody who has been kicked off for cause. There will always be the numbnuts and haters among us, but I love USMB because it is a free speech forum that accommodates pretty much everybody's point of view. But those who are destructive/danger/threat to others, pushing illegal activities, or make it impossible for some to participate peacefully here do not deserve to be here. Nobody has a right to not be offended here. But everyone has a right to not be attacked in a way that is real life personally or materially harmful.

And I am eternally grateful for a forum that accommodates a thread like the Coffee Shop that invites and welcomes everybody regardless of what side of the sociopolitical or religious spectrum they might be on so long as they are willing to just enjoy the company of others here. And I am eternally grateful to all our USMB moderators over the years who have understood that and protected this and other such threads from the deliberate trouble makers.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 28, 2022)

Likkmee said:


>


Welcome to the Coffee Shop Likkmee. We're happy you found us and I've heard Costa Rican blends are excellent. So keep coming back and keep right on joining in.

First timers to the Coffee Shop receive a complimentary beverage (even though the photo is mostly to keep a forgetful Foxfyre informed that she has already greeting a newbie to the Coffee Shop.)


----------



## Brick Gold (Dec 28, 2022)

I'm all out of coffee and smokes. Should I quit?  Should I overstock on these things?  Can I live without them?  I live without music and I'm doing fine so why not coffee and smokes?


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 28, 2022)

Foxfyre in the morning.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 29, 2022)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre in the morning.
> 
> 
> View attachment 742894


Yep that's pretty darn close.  (cough)


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Dragonlady (Dec 29, 2022)

The snow is now melting and there are flood warnings.  I had a wonderful Christmas with my daughter and grandchildren.  This is the first Christmas I've hosted in this apartment.  The tree was small and the cats left it alone.

The cats enjoyed turkey, new collars, and new toys.  Rosemary had a nice ratsicle.  My grandson received a dirt bike for Christmas.  All my grandkids made out like bandits.  

All and all, a day of joy and love.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 29, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> The snow is now melting and there are flood warnings.  I had a wonderful Christmas with my daughter and grandchildren.  This is the first Christmas I've hosted in this apartment.  The tree was small and the cats left it alone.
> 
> The cats enjoyed turkey, new collars, and new toys.  Rosemary had a nice ratsicle.  My grandson received a dirt bike for Christmas.  All my grandkids made out like bandits.
> 
> All and all, a day of joy and love.


Sounds like a Christmas anybody would wish for and/or enjoy.  ((hugs))


----------



## Brick Gold (Dec 29, 2022)

I weighed myself like I always do a few times each day and this time I had gone out for a long walk and then took a shower, weiging myself before and after the shower.  Now usually I gain 0.1-0.2 lbs from the added water weight on my body but today I lost 0.5 lbs.  I didnt tinkle or poo or vomit in the shower so where did the weight go?  What was sticking to my skin from the walk that weighed half a pound?  It was a quick shower, not three minutes of cold bliss.  My only explanation is that I was covered in heavy weighted particulate matter, maybe plutonium or uranium or possibly rhodium.  What else could it be?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 29, 2022)

Brick Gold said:


> I weighed myself like I always do a few times each day and this time I had gone out for a long walk and then took a shower, weiging myself before and after the shower.  Now usually I gain 0.1-0.2 lbs from the added water weight on my body but today I lost 0.5 lbs.  I didnt tinkle or poo or vomit in the shower so where did the weight go?  What was sticking to my skin from the walk that weighed half a pound?  It was a quick shower, not three minutes of cold bliss.  My only explanation is that I was covered in heavy weighted particulate matter, maybe plutonium or uranium or possibly rhodium.  What else could it be?


Or just an imperfection in the variances of your scale. Almost all home scales have them.


----------



## Brick Gold (Dec 29, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Or just an imperfection in the variances of your scale. Almost all home scales have them.


Or my body is converting oxygen into helium.


----------



## beautress (Dec 30, 2022)

Brick Gold said:


> I weighed myself like I always do a few times each day and this time I had gone out for a long walk and then took a shower, weiging myself before and after the shower.  Now usually I gain 0.1-0.2 lbs from the added water weight on my body but today I lost 0.5 lbs.  I didnt tinkle or poo or vomit in the shower so where did the weight go?  What was sticking to my skin from the walk that weighed half a pound?  It was a quick shower, not three minutes of cold bliss.  My only explanation is that I was covered in heavy weighted particulate matter, maybe plutonium or uranium or possibly rhodium.  What else could it be?


Extremely cold weather causes the body to burn more calories than comfortable spring or fall temperatures, and there's been a cold front going around every other week, it seems. That could be why you lost half a pound in a day, although nutrition is way too complicated, as I've been reading that some vegetables in exotic places trigger a trim figure for everyone on the islands. Yesterday, I finally changed over from putting a tablespoon of sugar in a huge coffee cup with cream to using stevia in small packets that can sweeten coffee and have no calories to speak of. It's not bad and has no known bad effects on health.


----------



## sparky (Dec 30, 2022)

all my _black_ pigs decided to _white _face

~S~


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 30, 2022)

beautress said:


> Extremely cold weather causes the body to burn more calories than comfortable spring or fall temperatures, and there's been a cold front going around every other week, it seems. That could be why you lost half a pound in a day, although nutrition is way too complicated, as I've been reading that some vegetables in exotic places trigger a trim figure for everyone on the islands. Yesterday, I finally changed over from putting a tablespoon of sugar in a huge coffee cup with cream to using stevia in small packets that can sweeten coffee and have no calories to speak of. It's not bad and has no known bad effects on health.


I've been using Stevia or more precisely Stevia/erythritol blends for some time now as I am avoiding refined sugar as much as reasonable. I use the blend because I do have a sweet tooth and can't afford much pure Stevia.  Unlike other non-sugar sweeteners, it does not create cravings for more sweets and, like you said, no known unwanted or negative side effects have been noted. Well, excessive erythritol can cause some flatulence, but few people use it in amounts to cause that.


----------



## Brick Gold (Dec 30, 2022)

sparky said:


> View attachment 743211View attachment 743213View attachment 743212
> 
> 
> all my _black_ pigs decided to _white _face
> ...


My shirt was forcefully pressed into the copy machine and now the prints are flying around the office, much to my dismay and disproval.  I refuse to change my shirt though and tell everyone I didn't copy it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 30, 2022)

beautress said:


> Extremely cold weather causes the body to burn more calories than comfortable spring or fall temperatures, and there's been a cold front going around every other week, it seems. That could be why you lost half a pound in a day, although nutrition is way too complicated, as I've been reading that some vegetables in exotic places trigger a trim figure for everyone on the islands. Yesterday, I finally changed over from putting a tablespoon of sugar in a huge coffee cup with cream to using stevia in small packets that can sweeten coffee and have no calories to speak of. It's not bad and has no known bad effects on health.


I hadn't thought about it but I recently learned that those of us who could benefit by dropping a few pounds should drink ice water when they drink water. And we all should stay properly hydrated for maximum health benefits. It seems the body burns more calories warming up that ice water for the body to use and over a period of weeks or months those calories can be significant.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 30, 2022)

sparky said:


> View attachment 743211View attachment 743213View attachment 743212
> 
> 
> all my _black_ pigs decided to _white _face
> ...


Feral hogs or do you raise them?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## sparky (Dec 30, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Feral hogs or do you raise them?


i raise them 



~S~


----------



## Brick Gold (Dec 30, 2022)

I bought a bottle of apple juice on a what I thought was a random spur of the moment impulse grab and under the lid was a fun fact.  Nobody in the world except me could have known what was printed under that lid.  Ten minutes later I was in a high foot traffic area public place and a group of sports players wearing their uniform shirts (not their equipment) showed up in the same waiting area.  On their team shirts was the name of their team which was also the bold word printed under the lid of my apple juice.  I had a word with them and learned they were on their way to play their championship game.  Holy hell.  Coincidence, synchronicity, completely unplanned and random.  I went out of my way to escape the invisible powers that be and found myself crossing paths with fate yet again.


----------



## Brick Gold (Dec 30, 2022)

I didn't tell them though about the apple juice.


----------



## Dragonlady (Dec 30, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Sounds like a Christmas anybody would wish for and/or enjoy.  ((hugs))



Sadly, there was a shooting and murder of a police officer on Christmas Day, in a town just 20 miles from here.  Shootings of police in Canada are a very rare event, and getting a "shelter in place" warning has never happened to me before.  

The officer killed had just become a full fledged police officer the day before.  He was helping a motorist in the ditch.  But the car was reported stolen, and the driver panicked.



Brick Gold said:


> I weighed myself like I always do a few times each day and this time I had gone out for a long walk and then took a shower, weiging myself before and after the shower.  Now usually I gain 0.1-0.2 lbs from the added water weight on my body but today I lost 0.5 lbs.  I didnt tinkle or poo or vomit in the shower so where did the weight go?  What was sticking to my skin from the walk that weighed half a pound?  It was a quick shower, not three minutes of cold bliss.  My only explanation is that I was covered in heavy weighted particulate matter, maybe plutonium or uranium or possibly rhodium.  What else could it be?



It is both pointless and dangerous to be weighing yourself more than once a week.  I say this as someone who was borderline anorexic for years, until I recognized how dangerous this behaviour truly can be.  Your weight varies throughout the day.  

I threw out my scales 10 years ago, after obsessing all of my life about my weight.  Since then, I've focused on healthy eating and getting lots of exercise outdoors, walking and biking everywhere, weather permitting..


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 30, 2022)

sparky said:


> i raise them
> View attachment 743356
> ~S~


They are sooooo cute when they're little bitty. And mama pig looks a little smaller than the ones they raise commercially around here.


----------



## Brick Gold (Dec 31, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> Sadly, there was a shooting and murder of a police officer on Christmas Day, in a town just 20 miles from here.  Shootings of police in Canada are a very rare event, and getting a "shelter in place" warning has never happened to me before.
> 
> The officer killed had just become a full fledged police officer the day before.  He was helping a motorist in the ditch.  But the car was reported stolen, and the driver panicked.
> 
> ...


Weighing myself at least twice a day has shown me the highs and lows of my daily eating habits and I am able to control my health to a better precision, but its not necessary like you say, if you dont have addictive consumption troubles.


----------



## Oddball (Dec 31, 2022)

Saturday morning!

May your new year be gremlin free.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## boedicca (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 31, 2022)

The last trip to the store I checked the price for 10 lb bag of potatoes. It was significantly higher than the price for two 5 lb bags of potatoes.  And sometimes the buy one/get one free things costs you more than buying two without the deal. We gotta be alert. The world needs more lerts.

It is said that a grain of truth in humor is necessary for the joke to be funny. Well doing the math at the grocery store is what makes this meme funny:


----------



## boedicca (Dec 31, 2022)

PSA:  I had surgery yesterday and am doing painkillers.  I take no responsibility for whatever I post today.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 31, 2022)

boedicca said:


> PSA:  I had surgery yesterday and am doing painkillers.  I take no responsibility for whatever I post today.


Oh my. Prayers up for a speedy and pain free as possible recovery. I hope they didn't take anything out that you need.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 31, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Oh my. Prayers up for a speedy and pain free as possible recovery. I hope they didn't take anything out that you need.




Thank you, hun!  It's to fix a problem with my ankle. Very happy to get it done!  I was scheduled for February, but the doctor had a cancellation and got me in early!!!!   So much better than waiting.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 31, 2022)

And as the hours count down. . .


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 31, 2022)

boedicca said:


> Thank you, hun!  It's to fix a problem with my ankle. Very happy to get it done!  I was scheduled for February, but the doctor had a cancellation and got me in early!!!!   So much better than waiting.


Yes. We never look forward to these things but you're so right it's better to go ahead and get it done than waiting for days, weeks, months dreading it.


----------



## Oddball (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 31, 2022)

Oddball said:


>


I love it. Who wouldn't go in that place for a cup of coffee and maybe a sandwich or pastry?


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 31, 2022)

One that is actually a franchise chain and found in 4 and 5 star hotels is The Funny Library Coffee Shop. The coffee is well, just coffee neither outstanding or awful, but the decor and ambiance is amazing if a bit snobby for my tastes.  This one is in Dallas.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 31, 2022)

Best caption wins:


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 31, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Best caption wins:


Good thing you're home, Some green guy was trying to steal our tree.


----------



## beautress (Dec 31, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Best caption wins:


Now, can I have some milk, please?


----------



## Brick Gold (Dec 31, 2022)

I am on the cold mochas, slightly bitter, missing my liquor that I am resisting because I dont need to drink right now. The mochas are bitter, not me.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 31, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Best caption wins:



It broke into the house and I had to kill it.


----------



## Oddball (Dec 31, 2022)

Foxfyre said:


> Best caption wins:


Good thing I chased out all those Russian spies before they stole your gifts!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 1, 2023)

And let's hope 2023 is a better year than 2020 or 2021.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 1, 2023)

Or 2022.  (I shouldn't post when I'm sleepy.  )


----------



## boedicca (Jan 1, 2023)

Foxfyre said:


> Yes. We never look forward to these things but you're so right it's better to go ahead and get it done than waiting for days, weeks, months dreading it.



Indeed. I had been on the waiting list for months. Health care access even with expensive corporate insurance is much worse post Obabble Care and the Medical Silencing during Covid.  More administrators, far less actual doctors.

But I'm exceedingly grateful to start 2023 with this in the rearview mirror!


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jan 2, 2023)

boedicca said:


> View attachment 743570


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jan 2, 2023)

Foxfyre said:


> And let's hope 2023 is a better year than 2020 or 2021.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 2, 2023)

Anyone watching the parade? Gotta love an institution that has a never on a Sunday policy.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 2, 2023)

Manonthestreet said:


> Anyone watching the parade? Gotta love an institution that has a never on a Sunday policy.


No.  We almost never watch TV in the daytime unless there is a ballgame on that Hombre doesn't want to miss.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 2, 2023)

Great Tradition, great way to start the year. We went to the 2015 parade, one of the coldest in recent years.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jan 2, 2023)

*Speaking of parades.........................*
*
*
*Oh, Kim Jong-Un......you waskawy wabbit!!!!*


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 3, 2023)

Yesterday was the 5th anniversary of my fathers death.
 To this day I can't really talk about him, or tell the many stories I know without choking up.
I want to talk about him sometimes, "hey you remember that time..." etc.
 But I always end up in tears and can't talk.
   I think it has a lot to do with the way he died. He died of brain cancer. It was fast. From diagnosis in the beginning of November to his death January 2nd. Mercifully he never had pain with it, but it wrecked him terribly. It took everything from him. He lost motor ability of nearly his entire body within a month. He spent the last month unable to walk, speak, move his arms with any real control. Until he couldn't even swallow. 
   Let me tell you the horrors of having to take care of your father in such a magnificent state of weakness. You do what you have to, and I would do it again. And again. But that doesn't help with the damage it does to your soul seeing your hero like that and needing help with everything. Everything.
   Maybe someday I can get beyond that and talk and joke about him.

Miss you Dad


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 4, 2023)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Yesterday was the 5th anniversary of my fathers death.
> To this day I can't really talk about him, or tell the many stories I know without choking up.
> I want to talk about him sometimes, "hey you remember that time..." etc.
> But I always end up in tears and can't talk.
> ...


Five years is still a fairly short time my friend. Especially when their passing was a traumatic as it was for you with your dad.  You never stop missing them--my mom has been gone 40 years now and I still miss her--but the pain will fade into memories.  And for most, talking about it does help.


----------



## Mortimer (Jan 5, 2023)

I have a new Jacket from New Yorker, looks like a American College Football Captain Jacket or something. I think it is also popular in Hip Hop circles.


----------



## Mortimer (Jan 5, 2023)

Texas NFL Lineback


----------



## Mortimer (Jan 5, 2023)

^6`7 300 pounds pure muscle mass


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 5, 2023)

Hey, ya'll! MisterBeale told how Hossfly had set up this page and that I should check in with you all. I am still hanging in there and still in at home hospice.  Appreciate you all more than you will ever know....


----------



## Hossfly (Friday at 12:41 AM)




----------



## Mortimer (Friday at 1:14 AM)

Hossfly said:


> View attachment 745206


----------



## Foxfyre (Friday at 12:43 PM)

Dale Smith said:


> Hey, ya'll! MisterBeale told how Hossfly had set up this page and that I should check in with you all. I am still hanging in there and still in at home hospice.  Appreciate you all more than you will ever know....


Wow. Didn't know that Dale. Can I put you on our vigil list?


----------



## Oddball (Saturday at 7:12 AM)

Saturday morning!

Coyote fares no better against a union shop.

Let the cartoon begin!


----------



## boedicca (Saturday at 11:56 AM)




----------



## boedicca (Saturday at 11:58 AM)

I just finished mixing up a batch of my dear little old mom's sour cream coffee cake.  My best friend is coming over for coffee this morning, so I decided we might as well do it right.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Saturday at 11:42 PM)

Dale Smith said:


> Hey, ya'll! MisterBeale told how Hossfly had set up this page and that I should check in with you all. I am still hanging in there and still in at home hospice.  Appreciate you all more than you will ever know....


Hey glad to see you check in with us.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Saturday at 11:45 PM)

Foxfyre said:


> Wow. Didn't know that Dale. Can I put you on our vigil list?


Hey Foxfyre,know it’s been a very long time sense I was last here,I know thst I asked you before if you could list and recommend some attraction sites for visitors touring through Nex mexico,I should have wrote them down lasttime but I’d didn’t,this time I will so could you list those again for me? Thanks.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sunday at 1:30 AM)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Hey Foxfyre,know it’s been a very long time sense I was last here,I know thst I asked you before if you could list and recommend some attraction sites for visitors touring through Nex mexico,I should have wrote them down lasttime but I’d didn’t,this time I will so could you list those again for me? Thanks.


Okay here's the short list off the top of my head. All can be looked up on the internet.
--Carlsbad Caverns National Park (near Carlsbad NM)
--White Sands National Park
--Rio Grande Zoo, Botanical Gardens, Aquarium in Albuquerque--you can take an open air train from the Zoo/Gardens to the Aquarium
--Trolley Rides through Old Town Albuquerque & nearby areas - or just walk Old Town.
--Albuquerque Tram - worlds longest
--Many museums in Albuquerque are worth a look
--Santa Fe, especially Canyon Road
--Bandelier cliff dwellings just north of Santa Fe
--Acoma, city in the sky
--Various Ski Areas
--Ruidoso and Inn of the Mountain Gods on the Mescalero Apache reservation near Ruidoso
Many other less advertised destinations  off the beaten paths such as Capulin Mtn (you walk the rim of a volcano), the ice cave near Grants, Bisti Badlands near Farmington, numerous ancient ruins are open to walk and explore.

I'm sure I left out a lot but this is a start.


----------



## beautress (Sunday at 7:53 AM)

Has anyone seen Mr. 007? He hasn't been back since last September. I'm hoping that he is okay.


----------



## beautress (Sunday at 8:02 AM)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay here's the short list off the top of my head. All can be looked up on the internet.
> --Carlsbad Caverns National Park (near Carlsbad NM)
> --White Sands National Park
> --Rio Grande Zoo, Botanical Gardens, Aquarium in Albuquerque--you can take an open air train from the Zoo/Gardens to the Aquarium
> ...


Wow, Foxfyre. I loved my two different visits to Carlsbad Caverns! And once our drives took us to Albuquerque. The shops were so unique, with beautiful handmade woven blankets, local artist works, and you name it. Just walking through the shops was a total delight of color, fabulous works, and amazing pieces of jewelry made of turquoise, jade, and other lovely natural stone beads. Thanks for sharing a list of good things to see in Albuquerque. Seems we went there in the springtime in which no cactus was minus such FABULOUS flowers as my heart was touched by their beauty. Love, beautress


----------



## boedicca (Sunday at 10:08 AM)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Yesterday was the 5th anniversary of my fathers death.
> To this day I can't really talk about him, or tell the many stories I know without choking up.
> I want to talk about him sometimes, "hey you remember that time..." etc.
> But I always end up in tears and can't talk.
> ...



I lost my dad 5 years ago (he died in Dec 17).   I think about him everyday.  We had a long good-bye with him. I don't know which is harder, sudden or lingering - but it hurts nevertheless.  I hope you can get to the point where you can savor your good memories of him.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sunday at 11:24 AM)

beautress said:


> Has anyone seen Mr. 007? He hasn't been back since last September. I'm hoping that he is okay.


Me too. I wonder about him, Ernie, Peach, BBD, Nosmoking & many others that used to be regulars here. BBD is of particular concern since he got a devastating cancer diagnosis and that was months ago.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sunday at 12:00 PM)

beautress said:


> Wow, Foxfyre. I loved my two different visits to Carlsbad Caverns! And once our drives took us to Albuquerque. The shops were so unique, with beautiful handmade woven blankets, local artist works, and you name it. Just walking through the shops was a total delight of color, fabulous works, and amazing pieces of jewelry made of turquoise, jade, and other lovely natural stone beads. Thanks for sharing a list of good things to see in Albuquerque. Seems we went there in the springtime in which no cactus was minus such FABULOUS flowers as my heart was touched by their beauty. Love, beautress


As a kid I grew up (at least until my Junior year in highschool) within an easy day trip to Carlsbad and everybody who came to visit wanted to go to the caverns. So I went, and went, and went to the Caverns for years.  Never got tired of it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sunday at 12:09 PM)

Foxfyre said:


> As a kid I grew up (at least until my Junior year in highschool) within an easy day trip to Carlsbad and everybody who came to visit wanted to go to the caverns. So I went, and went, and went to the Caverns for years.  Never got tired of it.



In those days you could walk in and walk out of the Caverns which I don't believe is an option any more. Back then each group was escorted by a trained guide who gave us commentary along the way. At one point every one was instructed to stand absolutely still and they turned out all the lights. It was the first time of 100% darkness--darkness your eyes never adjusted to--that any of us had ever experienced.  Visitors to the Caverns don't get to experience it now.  A trip into the cavern now has printed guides or hand held sound tracks that each person navigates at their own speed. There is a very large lunch room at the bottom and then elevators to transport the people back to the surface.

The 'rooms' in the various parts of the cave are so large and spacious--many are huge-- that few, even those prone to claustrophobia, do not feel crowded or closed in.


----------



## beautress (Sunday at 1:08 PM)

Foxfyre said:


> Me too. I wonder about him, Ernie, Peach, BBD, Nosmoking & many others that used to be regulars here. BBD is of particular concern since he got a devastating cancer diagnosis and that was months ago.


Ernie started his own business about the time he became scarce. And I too miss him, Spoonman, Peach, BBD, NoSmo, 007, _et al. _I wish all of them would come back.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sunday at 7:16 PM)

beautress is it florida or Texas you live in,either way,list your recommendations for your state if you don’t mind.thanks.and you are right foxfyre thsts a good start.  Thanks.


----------



## badger2 (Monday at 2:10 PM)

Mind Wars was cutting-edge and controversial. What happened?


----------



## Foxfyre (Yesterday at 11:18 AM)




----------



## Foxfyre (Yesterday at 11:25 AM)




----------

